#kubuntu 2005-04-25
<KaiL> smouche: is it enabled for /dev/hda?
<TayloR> in enabling it by typing hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd ( my cdroms hdd ) , will this always be in dma from now on even if i reboot? 
<allee> KaiL: tell you're mam to connect to internet  and ask on irc channel (k)ubuntu.  What will she answer?
<allee> smouche: add it to /etc/hdparm.conf
<KaiL> allee: so it's over to you to discuss with the guys in #ubuntu-devel :)
<smouche> whoa, good catch, allee -- I didn 't check that, thanks!
<allee> smouche: tip:  dpkg -L  <pkg> is often your friend to discover goodies!
<KaiL> but we also need a graphical installer for ndiswrapper-"modules" in knetworkconf..
<smouche> thanks, allee -- TayloR - did you catch that about /etc/hdparm.conf?  
<KaiL> just selecting the windows-driver on the cd *might* be ok
<KaiL> at least for now
<allee> KaiL: passing the mam test is a known criteria on -devel.  They work hard to achieve it.  But we know it a long way to go
<smouche> thanks allee, I'll check dpkg -L <pkg>  -- you've made me curious...
<KaiL> for now we should set the absolute minimum level to "problem can be solved here and doesn't need a gcc"
<TayloR> sorry i was afk for a minute there
<TayloR> reading up now 
<KaiL> ...for *every* hardware problem, that is
<TayloR> :)
<TayloR> ok great, thanks smouche & allee
<smouche> cheers, TayloR
<cartel_> guys my kwallet is fucked
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:KaiL] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments | close to every hardware works, just ask!
<cartel_> nothing that tries to open it will even launch
<KaiL> ..maybe this can get more people to ask about hardware, where they don't expect it to work
<KaiL> like acpi, additional mouse buttons or hardware sensors
<cartel_> tom       7693  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    09:45   0:00 [kwalletmanager]  <defunct>
<TayloR> what would you suggest that i use for an msn chat client? currently im using kopete at the minute, any other ones out there that you might consider better than the one im currently using?
<KaiL> what's so bad on msn?
<cartel_> TayloR: amsn?
<KaiL> eh, bad on kopete..
<smouche> heh , thanks for "dpkg -L" , allee !  very cool!  
<TayloR> ahh yeah amsn, thats the one, thanks Cartel
* smouche resolves to actually learn linux commands one day...
<allee> smouche: yeap!
<KaiL> ..anybody with problems left?
<KaiL> I've lost the overview a bit :)
<GilaMnstr> yeah why won't kde start if I change my default shell to tcsh :-)
<smouche> TayloR, a lot of people seem to like Gaim, but the newest version isn't in the repos
<KaiL> because it thinks, you are silly and it doesn't work with silly people :p
<allee> GilaMnstr: check ~/.xsession-error
<KaiL> ...other idea: #kde-devel
<KaiL> I guess, that's a upstream bug
<allee> Kail: no it's not.  I know some people using kde + tcsh  (but I refuse to speak with them ;)
<kkathman> smouche:  Good day sir :)
<TayloR> Ahh yeah, gaims the all in one client isnt it?
<KaiL> allee: lol
<GilaMnstr> allee: problem with setenv in ..xsession
<smouche> hey, kkathman --
<smouche> !
<allee> GilaMnstr: your ~/.xsession?
<smouche> kkathman, does Gaim work with msn?
<kkathman> smouche: yes
<GilaMnstr> allee: I switched back to bash so I don't have the exact message from ./xsession-errors but it had something to do with setenv
<kkathman> but I switched to Kopete myself
<smouche> hmm, which is preferable, Gaim or Kopete, in your view?
<allee> GilaMnstr: well programed scripts should not depend at all on login shell,  but going back to bash is something I accept
<smouche> how's your samba dancing going, kkathman?
<kkathman> smouche: Personal preference...they both work well, Kopete has a skinniable interface, and some other neat features that Gaim doesnt
<TayloR> how about your opinion on amsn over kopete kkathman? 
<SuperCatFrog> taylor - some people just prefer amsn (my gf until she found out about kmail>kopete address book integration)
<GilaMnstr> allee:  I'm just not sure what startup script is causing the problem.  
<allee> GilaMnstr: you found a bug: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/61pgp-agent
<SuperCatFrog> has anybody got vmware installed on kubuntu? im having problems with the headers (i'd rather not compile my own kernel because i was the kernel to be updatable by apt-get and i cant be bothered running make xconfig ; make bzImage, etc every so often)
<allee> GilaMnstr: add -sh option and it should work
<allee> GilaMnstr: or fail on the next bug :(
<TayloR> ok thanks for the help :)
<allee> someone care to file a bugreport?
<kkathman> smouche: samba is great!
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - nfs is better
<kkathman> TayloR-Away:  not familiar with arnsn
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - have a look at amsn.sf.net for more info
<smouche> kkathman, I prefer the bossa nova, but anyway, hopefully you have plenty of both on that network jukebox of yours!
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: thanks...I'll check it out....what are your thoughts on all three?
<GilaMnstr> allee: yeah that is a wierd one... old habit from bsd days changing my shell to tcsh
<smouche> what's the third, kkathman ?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: nfs isnt better....its harder to set up at least for me, and samba is becoming the standard according to alot of sources now
<kkathman> smouche: amsn, gaim and kopete
<smouche> oh, heh heh, thought you were talkin' samba, nfs, and ... bossa nova?
<allee> GilaMnstr: well tcsh fine if you knows it already.   But recommending it to newbies is a bad thing.
<smouche> ;-)
<kkathman> rofl
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - nfs is really easy to setup - ive never been able to get samba setup in linux (as a server)
<kkathman> nah.. I mean some people swear by nfs, which is ok, but its hard to get set up
<hinni> @kaiL What is the difference between nv and nvidia driver?
<kkathman> lol SuperCatFrog I couldnt get nfs and had a breeze with samba
<SuperCatFrog> i prefer kopete with its integration into the desktop environment, but i think it looks and feels so much nicer than the other two
<KaiL> hinni: "nv" is 2D only (and normally much more stable)
<GilaMnstr> allee: I'm an oldtimer in a sea of bash and zsh users
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - i want to get away from samba as soon as possible (as soon as my gf's dad decides to go full time linux, i'l set him up with nfs shares, rather than smb shares)
<KaiL> "nvidia" is the closed source driver from nvidia, which gies full 3D, but is sometimes unstable, as you might have already seen
<hinni> @KaiL I changed it and it works It's just perfect for watching dvd's I don't need anything else... ;-)
<allee> GilaMnstr: I used tcsh too but got frustrated with tcsh scripting, so I switch
<KaiL> in short: if you don't need 3D, use "nv"
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: I can see using nfs if you have only linux...but I have both ...and samba works on all of them
<hinni> :o)
<allee> GilaMnstr: btw. add --sh  to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/61pgp-agent  and you can login with tcsh as login shell.  Work for me ;)
<smouche> Um, SuperCatFrog, is nfs compatible with smb-client, or do I need to have an nfs client to work with the server, ...?
<kkathman> by the way SuperCatFrog if you need some "wont fail" steps to get Samba set up, I got em :)
* allee executes chsh -s /bin/bash
<SuperCatFrog> smouche -  icant remember, just google for nfs, you'l find a piece of piss guide
<smouche> I know nothing about this networking stuff, so forgive me if I'm not even sure of the questions to ask...
<thoreauputic> smouche: you need nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<smouche> thanks, thoreauputic , and SuperCatFrog !
<KaiL> kkathman: not to mention, samba is "sometimes" a bit better, if the server isn't 1000% stable
<hinni> I did this, already, anyway: Although we didn't find the right solution now, I learned a little bit more and want to thank you for your support. And now I'll wish you a good night. ;-) 
<SuperCatFrog> ive just remembered - i wont be going NFS, i'l be using fuse with sshfs is my informant from #gentoo-pub was telling the truth about the fuse patches being included in the 2.6.12 kernel
<SuperCatFrog> *if my informant
<thoreauputic> smouche: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<kkathman> KaiL: yes, exactly
<GilaMnstr> allee: thanks for the info, I'll try it out next time I login I guess :-)
<KaiL> hinni: I think it's just some hardware incompatibility
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know i am correct in thinking fuse is to be in the upstream kernel in 2.6.12?
<KaiL> there were more than enough bugs in that chipset
<KaiL> and now a rather new card -> bang
<smouche> thanks, thoreauputic !  hey, you're the one to ask, 'cause you use a mac -- do either of both Samba and NFS work with macs on the network, too?
<SuperCatFrog> nfs should work with mac - its unix
<smouche> still thinking of getting a mac mini eventually...
<SuperCatFrog> ignore me, i dont actually have a mac myself
<thoreauputic> smouche: nfs is possible but tricky - samba is probably a better choice with macs
<hinni> I think so too, but for my work and for DVD-stuff it's still alright. Thank you once again for your hints and Good night! CU!
<KaiL> gn8 hinni 
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: nfs works, but there are issues with uid incompatibilities and connecting to servers
<smouche> cool!  thanks for the info, guys... once I dare to even boot my nasty, trashed windows box and get it working right again, I'll try this stuff out...
<kkathman> smouche: at our level, samba I think is still our most friendly approach...I tried NFS at the request of someone...but later found out that there is lots to do on your win box
<kkathman> so I just went back to samba and found it was alot easier
<kkathman> thats just my own experience
<kkathman> YMMV
<thoreauputic> kkathman: nfs with windows is a nightmare, as far as I can see: theoretically possible but in no sense supported
<thoreauputic> samba works with mixed networks
<kkathman> thoreauputic: thats what I found out....nfs is great if all your hardware is recent and the OS is linux
<thoreauputic> kkathman: yep
<kkathman> thoreauputic: the nice thing is that samba takes relatively little to set up and EVERYTHING talks...and you can tweak security on read/write access...thats very hard to do in NFS especially across dissimilar platforms
<thoreauputic> smouche: of course if you run only linux ppc on your macs, nfs is fine
<SuperCatFrog> in response to my own question (incase anybody cares) fuse has been in -mm since 2.6.11, and is a candidate for vanilla for 2.6.12
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: what's fuse?
<smouche> great info, guys -- samba is definitely what I'll want then.
<SuperCatFrog> usespace file systems, such as ftpfs and sshfs
<SuperCatFrog> really really cool stuff
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I'll have to look into samba - I've avoided it so far ( it reminds me of the dreaded Windows- pure prejudice on my part)
<kkathman> thoreauputic: afraid that as long as I have a mixed network here, I have to use Windows, plus there are some things that open source hasnt tackled yet :)
<kkathman> I'd switch everything to Linux if I could, but cant 
<smouche> heh, kkathman, ironically enough, my main reason for holding on to windows is some open source stuff that hasn't been ported to linux yet!
<thoreauputic> kkathman: sure - actually as I said, my avoidance of samba is absurd, since it's Andrew Tridgell's baby and he's a Linux Deity :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic: its ok, its understandable..and smouche, yep same with me, Gimp isnt quite a replacement for Photoshop yet and there is no Flash creation tool for Linux..so thats 1/2 of my web business
<thoreauputic> ... as well as being from the same country as me...
<kkathman> but I do all my development now in Linux
<kkathman> just the graphics stuff I do on Windows still
<kkathman> and my music creation
<kangpeh> there's no way, i take it, to theme a gtk app in KDE 3.4
<kangpeh> ?
<kangpeh> i was running ubuntu - and had my theme all setu in gnome - and i installed kde now
<kangpeh> and any gtk app is fugly lol
<smouche> for me, wonderful open source apps like Keynote (a kind of pim, free form rich text database thing) and foobar2000 - far and away the best music player, playlist organizer, audio converter etc etc around, are so far irreplaceable
<smouche> some great programmers are working in windows environment, and simply haven't the time or the training to port the stuff
<thoreauputic> if the source is available, can you think of reasons why linux/bsd people haven't ported these apps?
<chavo_> kangpeh, apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, that will make your gtk apps look like QT apps.
<smouche> They may not know about them, thoreauputic .  
<thoreauputic> smouche: hmm...possible. Are they GPL ?
<smouche> A lot of projects go a long time without revisions , as it is...
<smouche> foobar2000, I don't know, thoreauputic ; keynote is listed on sourceforge, but I don't know the license.  Another favorite of mine, wxwikiserver, has recently been ported to linux; haven't tried it yet
<thoreauputic> smouche: foobar2000 is "unfree" and binary-only - I just googled the license
<cartel_> smouche: or likely they use another toolkit (msvc) that has no equivalent
<smouche> anyway, ported or not, a lot of "windows" but not "microsoft" apps are so good, people should be cloning the hell out of them, feature-wise
<cartel_> smouche: anyway amarok > foobar2000
<cartel_> ;)
<thoreauputic> agreed
<thoreauputic> I mean agreed with " a lot of "windows" but not "microsoft" apps are so good, people should be cloning the hell out of them, feature-wise"
<smouche> ok, mixing my free beer and free speech there a little, but the basic point stands--
<smouche> amarok?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<kangpeh> crap
<smouche> have you tried foobar2000, cartel_?
<cartel_> smouche: have you not discovered amarok yet?
<kangpeh> synaptec
<kangpeh> frozein
<thoreauputic> amarok = KDE music player
<cartel_> basically amarok shits on everything 
<smouche> heh heh, you answer my question first, cartel_
<KaiL> imho it rocks
<cartel_> you can even use xmms visualisations with it
<cartel_> :)
<kangpeh> help
<kangpeh> synaptec is frozen chavo_
<kangpeh> what do i do (KDE)
<thoreauputic> http://amarok.kde.org/
<smouche> visualizations I don't need; foobar2000 is a different beast altogether.  And it somehow seems more "like linux" to me than amarok, totem, etc...
<cartel_> smouche: i think rather than cloning apps, you should take them and say ok this app is cool and it has feature x, but how can i make something better?
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: open konsole and run sudo killall synaptic
<smouche> hard to explain unless you've used it.  Pity its closed source...
<kangpeh> thoreauputic: huhu npotbad not bad
<kangpeh> thank
<cartel_> under windows it was winamp all the way for me
<smouche> I hated winamp! cartel_!
<chavo_> smouche, have you tried juk? It's a little less cluttered than amarok.
<cartel_> smouche: a great example of that is k3b, it is really good, and imo better than nero
<smouche> I'm trying em all; it's foobar2000's brilliant playlisting that I miss.
<cartel_> whats so great about the playlisting?
<kangpeh> how do i install winamp
<cartel_> smouche: are you suggesting people should clone windows apps because you dont want to change your workflow to suit working on linux?
<cartel_> kangpeh: apt-get install xmms
<smouche> cartel_ this is pointless -- you'd have to try it.  If you're not running windows at all, no point.  If you do use windows, check it out.
<kangpeh> what is xmms isnt that x multimedia thing
<kangpeh> cartel_:  i want winamp :(
<kangpeh> and microsoft office :(
<cartel_> kangpeh: use wine or use windows then
<cartel_> kangpeh: go away troll
<kkathman> amarok is pretty close to winamp
<kangpeh> what happens to all my windows software :(
<kangpeh> cartel???
<kangpeh> err that was rude :(
<kangpeh> im not a troll... im actually 5'8!
<cartel_> no its not, you are trolling
<kangpeh> :(
<kangpeh> please
<smouche> cartel_, I think you're making unneccesary and argumentative assumptions about what I may be "suggesting", so drop it please
<kangpeh> im new to ubuntu i installed it like few days ago
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: xmms is a winamp clone
<kangpeh> and now i just installed KDE
<kangpeh> and im trying to make it work but - kde-look.org is down
<kangpeh> so i can't get my macosx-like themes
<kangpeh> but my gnome looks like mac os x
<kangpeh> :(
<kangpeh> but i want to use the wine like u say
<kangpeh> but Substation Alpha doesn't wrok in wine
<_ubuntu> baghira has its own website
<kangpeh> also i want to know if i can play counterstrike in wine
<cartel_> kangpeh: www.transgaming.com
<kangpeh> $$$
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: slow down, man
<kkathman> kangpeh: you just installed, why not try to look around and see about things...there are LOTS of themes on line you can get too
<cartel_> kangpeh: if you dont want to pay $5, then you need to do a lot of work
<kangpeh> wait
<kangpeh> brb cartel_...
<kangpeh> im going to restart X-chat
<kangpeh> because i instlaled ur gtk2-theme-for-qt program
<kangpeh> brb
<thoreauputic> he needs a tranquiliser shot...
<kkathman> lol... the typical "I want my linux to be windows" mentality
<cartel_> like that guy on slashdot
<kkathman> if thats the case, why not stick with windows :)
<SuperCatFrog> sounds more like "i want my linux to be windows and macosx"
<thoreauputic> OMG where's my Start menu???!!!
<cartel_> "until linux supports all my hardware and all my apps i wont consider it a real os"
<cartel_> and someone posted a reply
<smouche> jesus, chill out cartel_
<kangpeh> omg
<kangpeh> you dont even know how thankful i am
<kkathman> cartel_: thats hilarious...until Windows supports all my linux software......lalalala
<kangpeh> this gtk2-for-qt thing works
<cartel_> "until windows supports my g5 and runs kde i wont consider it a real os"
<kangpeh> how come its not installed by default
<SuperCatFrog> because its unstable?
<kangpeh> o.o;;; omfg its not stable
<kangpeh> arrgh
<kangpeh> cartel
<chavo_> kangpeh, because most people use one desktop or the other.
<kangpeh> VMWare runs well in windows
<kangpeh> chavo: ahh
<SuperCatFrog> dont quote me on that - im not sure its unstable
<kangpeh> chavo:  but i love both u see
<chavo_> No it's very stable.
<thoreauputic> cartel_: well, you can run KDE on a G5, so 1 out of 2 ;)
<kkathman> lol
<chavo_> It works perfectly for me.
<kangpeh> chavo:  but if i can make KDE look like mac os x
<kangpeh> chavo: then obviuosly i will stick to kde u know
<smouche> firefox runs better on windows than on linux!  now doesn't that just suck!
<kangpeh> but if not - i'll have to go back to gnome
<cartel_> oh god
<kangpeh> cuz my gnome looks cool now
<cartel_> another i want to have a mac but i cant afford one
<SuperCatFrog> gnome looks cool?
<smouche> kangpeh, take a pill, dude
<kangpeh> cartel
<kkathman> ROFL....why not use a Mac OS rofl
<kangpeh> exactly - i can't afford mac
<kangpeh> cartel:  do u know how poor i am?
<cartel_> kangpeh: no but more importantly i dont care
<kangpeh> cartel: do u know who i am
<kangpeh> :|
<cartel_> an annoyance
<kangpeh> T_T
<SuperCatFrog> lol
<kkathman> oh no not that !!!!
<kkathman> hahaha
<kangpeh> cartel: i was going to donate
<kangpeh> lots of money to ubuntu
<kangpeh> but now im kind of disappointed
* smouche wants to take speed typing classes from kangpeh...
<kangpeh> the support that im receiving from you...
<kangpeh> its really mean.
<chavo_> kangpeh, apt-get install kwin-baghira
<kangpeh> :(
* SuperCatFrog wants to take kangpeh's anphetimines
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - just calm down, you'l be fine
<kangpeh> i know but the thing is
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: FYI the return key is not a substitute for syntax and punctuation
<kkathman> thoreauputic: hehe
<kangpeh> u see im getting lots of people to install this software (UBUNTU)
<kangpeh> the only thing is - with KDE, how come i can't setup hot keys like in gnome - to control my volume with the keyboard for instance... i'd thought kde was more multimedia advanced then gnome o.o;;;;
<kkathman> kangpeh: my 15 year old installed it and uses it without one single problem....hmmm
<kangpeh> synaptic package manager in kde is buggy
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - kmix > configure shortcuts
<cartel_> kangpeh how can you donate lots of money when you are so poor
<SuperCatFrog> i use my volume scroller to change the volume all the time 
<kangpeh> cartel
* SuperCatFrog changes volume
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: well if you find reproducible bugs, file them and help everyone
<kangpeh> because i own www.deditech.com, www.aniport.com, www.fansubbers.com, etc?
<kangpeh> ;p
<kangpeh> because im not really poor maybe?
<smouche> I recommend ignoring kangpeh, folks, till he realizes that he might actually learn something by reading the channel, 
<smouche> if that's what he really wants
<smouche> or she, whatever
* SuperCatFrog installs whois
<chavo_> Yeah, he can learn how to be an ass.
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: why is your personal wealth of interest to us?
<kkathman> kangpeh:  you might want to try #kubuntu-devel then can take your suggestions and make things better :)
<kangpeh> kmix configure shortcuts... doesn't have a volume control o.o;;;
* kkathman yawns
<smouche> heh, occurs to me, #kubuntu-devel is a channel I should lurk on -- with a sock in my mouth, heh heh...
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - sorry, you have to rightclick on the mixer (master) and click configure shortcuts
<kangpeh> question - is there a synaptic clone for KD.E?
<smouche> kangpeh, there is no global sound control keybinding you can set
<kkathman> well he seems to want to make development suggestions, rather than using whats there...he should tell those that can do something about it
<smouche> as far as I know.
<smouche> kkathman, he'll get kicked fast!
<kkathman> kangpeh: why not use apt-get at the terminal?  its very reliable and never fails :)
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - there is, you have to open kmix, right click the mixer and click configure shortcuts - i use my multimedia keyboards volume scroller thing all the time
<kangpeh> kkathman:  im setting this computer up not for me
<kangpeh> supercatfrog my man...
<kangpeh> i went to configure shortcuts
<kangpeh> and put custom
<kangpeh> and then tried to use my multimedia keyboard control but it seems to be not reading it or something
<kangpeh> do i have to actually get the 0x0000 <-- format address of the key
<kangpeh> and type it in?  (cuz when i hit the key in gnome it gives that format)
<SuperCatFrog> you need to setup your keyboard in kcontrol > regional > keyboard layout
<kangpeh> some hexadecimal thingamijiggy u know
<kangpeh> supercatfrog: i see, ur a genius
<SuperCatFrog> i am, yes
<smouche> Thanks, SuperCatFrog, I'll try that!
<kangpeh> i figured out what the error was with synaptic
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: see I told you you were a genius and you didnt believe me
<kangpeh> if u open synaptic then look at another window
<kangpeh> there was a 'dialog' box that was supposed to pop up
<kangpeh> and because it doesn't pop up u can't do shit and u can't get to it either
<kangpeh> so u just have to disable that dialog box
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - yep, you're right - i am
<kangpeh> or u have to make sure u look at it until it comes up and hit 'ok'
<smouche> kangpeh, what, the password confirmation box?
<kkathman> I had enough...its ignor time
<kangpeh> not password cofnirmation
<kangpeh> smouche: some kind of 'tip' or something
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: you cn't have two apt instances running at once - the lock file prevents it
<kkathman> rofl :)
<kangpeh> not apt
<kangpeh> im talking about something else
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - syntaptic is a frontend to apt
<kangpeh> yeah
<kangpeh> i mean im not saying it was because i had two apt instances
<smouche> you're talking about EVERything else... all at the same time!
<chavo_> kangpeh, lineakd and lineak-kdeplugins will allow you to use multimedia keys.
<kangpeh> im saying synaptic has some kind of dialog box with a "tip" when it comes up
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: just slow down and read for a while... 
<kangpeh> like a "Did you know... ?" type of thing u know but not literally those words :P
<chavo_> kangpeh, Is it the password prompt?
<kangpeh> and most of you guys probalby disabled it
<SuperCatFrog> chavo_ - you dont need that, just setup the keytboard in the regional settings in kcontrol
<kangpeh> chavo: let me check hold on let me open it agian
<smouche> heh, this guy is like something out of a Philip K Dick novel...
<idntical> evening all :)
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: with the best will in the world , we can't help you unless you slow down and ask one thing at a time
<kangpeh> ok, got it.
<kangpeh> Quick Introduction <--
<kangpeh> That thing comes up when you open synaptic...
<kangpeh> If you have it disabled on startup - then you are fine.
<kangpeh> However, if you don't - and then u open synaptic in kde - but then u click focus to another window prior to letting it open all the way and then try to go back...
<kangpeh> the dialog box won't show and you are screwwed :|
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: umm... you are perhaps a bit impatient?
<SuperCatFrog> well disable the evil taskbar grouping, and you'l be fine
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - rightclick the :: next to the taskbar and configure taskbar. then change "group similar tasks" to never
<SuperCatFrog> thats one way around it
<kangpeh> Ahh, you guys are more geniuses again.
<kangpeh> ;p
<SuperCatFrog> no no, just me 
<smouche> SuperCatFrog, do I need to restart sound or something to get those shortcuts to work?  Nothing's working for me...
<stelt> where to file bug about kynaptic? it's not in the list at bugs.kde.org
<SuperCatFrog> for the humor impaired, i suppose i should point out that i dont think im a genious and my previous comment was a joke
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - worked for me
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - i didn't restart sound
<smouche> hmmm...
<SuperCatFrog> are you using the correct mixer? 
<smouche> kmix?
<kangpeh> what is the reasoning
<kangpeh> behind why fedora core 3 is so freaking slow and ubuntu/kubuntu is so fast?
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: It's OK - I *know* I'm the only genius here, so your comment *had* to be a joke ;-)
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - you might also be interested in xosd
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - hmmmm
<thoreauputic> :D
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - my modesty is just another aspect to my perfection
<kangpeh> SuperCatFrog:  Let me test your skills.
<smouche> I'm always interested in alternative sound stuff, SuperCatFrog ! great, thanks, I'll check it out.
<SuperCatFrog> go on
<thoreauputic> SuperCatFrog: yeah, i know - it's hard to be humble when you're perfect :)
<kangpeh> SuperCatFrog:  What is the debconf() command or whatnot - that will allow me to choose which login manager (KDM/GDM/XDM) to use/
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - xosd is an on screen display, it shows up the volume when you change it with your keyboard shortcut
<kangpeh> SuperCatFrog:  Also, where does one set their DEFAULT Manager (Gnome/KDE/Failsafe/whatnot)
<SuperCatFrog> thoreauputic - it is
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - gimme a sec, i'd never used debian until monday (gentoo for ages before that, slackware before that)
<kangpeh> supercatfrog: cool its all good
<kangpeh> supercatfrog: the mere attempt to help me that you are showing makes me know that you are a superb person.
* thoreauputic feels ill
<LeeJunFan> SuperCatFrog: I have no need for mandriva now :) I didn't realize kubuntu could resize fat/ntfs FS'es w/o data loss. Just did one of my other lappy's - resized ntfs and it's all good.
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - /home/bob/.dmrc changes your default x session
<SuperCatFrog> although you can do it from kdm (click session)
<kangpeh> supercatfrog:  what about choosing from kdm/gdm/xdm/whatnot o.o;;
<kangpeh> i was just looking and the reason that i think gnome (gtk) proggies are more abundant/popular is because its easier to code GTK than QT :(
<kangpeh> and the QT licensing
<SuperCatFrog> kangpeh - you'd have to remove kdm from startup (the only way i know of is to chmod a-x /etc/init.d/kdm) and install gdm (maybe hack the /etc/init.d/kdm script for gdm)
<SuperCatFrog> you dont need gdm to use gnome
<cartel_> kangpeh: gtk is not easier to code for than qt
<kangpeh> o-o
<LeeJunFan> cartel_: it's easier to find books/docs for.
<SuperCatFrog> also, qt is supposed to be nicer to code for than gtk, just some people prefer the more liberal license (LGPL instead of GPL)
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: the QT license used to be an issue
<cartel_> qt trashes all other toolkits in terms of ease of code
<cartel_> like the reference "pet shop" application
<cartel_> vc.net uses 1/4 the code of java, and qt/cpp uses 1/4 of the code again :)
<kangpeh> cartel
<kangpeh> is there a laptop list perchance
<allee> SuperCatFrog, kangpeh: AFAIR 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm'  asks is gdm or kdm should be used.  No hacks necessary. (ditto dpkg-reconfigre gdm)
<kangpeh> that will show what laptops are compatible with unbutu/kubutn
<kangpeh> ?
<cartel_> kangpeh: i dont know sorry
<kangpeh> cartel_: ahh
<smouche> kangpeh, google, there is, there are
<allee> kangpeh: search ubuntu wiki.   No problem to find it there
<kangpeh> ahh
<kangpeh> k BRB i must reb00t system...
<kkathman> just to change the subject... does anyone know about or use kdewebdev??
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - doesn't that contain quanta? if so, em
<SuperCatFrog> *me
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: well I already have quanta installed, but when I did an apt-cache to see if I had the latest, kdewebdev popped up and I dld it
<SuperCatFrog> gimme a sec
<SuperCatFrog> it says it includes: quanta, kfilereplace, kimagemapeditor, klinkstatus, kommander
<SuperCatFrog> and kxsldbg
<smouche> if anyone has any experience with  mono, let me know, would you? I have some questions, but they're not pressing...
<foobar> has anybody been able to successfully install dvd::rip in ubuntu or kubuntu??
<kkathman> oops Quanta just collided with the kicker  and its gone now  lol
<kkathman> ouch.
<foobar> hope you save :)
<kkathman> nah I just typed "kicker" in the term and its back...not a prob
<cartel_> foobar: use the marillat repositories?
<foobar> cartel, i do..it fails
<foobar> cartel_, you have it working?
<cartel_> foobar: i havent tried sorry
<smouche> kkathman, that reminds me, do you happen to know where, how, kicker config settings are saved exactly?
<smouche> and can I back them up and restore them if my kicker gets trashed (happened before with upgrades...)
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - probably ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker or ~/.kde/share/config/kicker
<SuperCatFrog> although you might as well just backup your ./.kde/
<smouche> thanks, SuperCatFrog
<SuperCatFrog> s'ok
<SuperCatFrog> im off to bed
<SuperCatFrog> cya's
<smouche> gight!
<SuperCatFrog> (crappy british summer time making it be 00:35)
<smouche> it's only 7:30 here, and I'm ready for a nap...
<foobar> each dependancy fails on another dependancy...it like it just hates me :(
<sorin> what file do you modify to make kynaptic show more packages?
<smouche> ubuntu forums has a thread on your issue, foobar ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17758
<kkathman> smouche: yeah the kicker settings are modified by the control center
<smouche> kkathman, if I save that config, do you think I could just slap it into another user's setup?  I'd like to export my exact panel settings to kubuntu on another computer
<smouche> or might there be ownership problems?
<kkathman> smouche: also there are some settings you can do by right clicking the kicker
<kkathman> smouche: hmm... good question...like anything in linux Im sure those parameters are in a text file somewhere
<smouche> kkathman, er, I've got the kicker all set up, what I want to do is back it up and export the settings, but thanks!
<kkathman> smouche: yep I understand...I guess fiddle with snooping around in the KDE directories
<smouche> well, as SuperCatFrog said, it's prob in /kde/share/apps blah blah blah  -- Il save .kde, anyway...
<kkathman> smouche: yeppers I knew theyd be somewhere over there
<smouche> you see, I have very purty and practical panel! ;-)
<smouche> er, panels!
<kkathman> smouche: you could just back up all that directory and then plant it over on the other machine
<smouche> yeah.
<foobar> smouche, ty..i had not seen that one yet :)
<kkathman> smouche...the files are in /etc/kde3 on my machine
<smouche> kde3?  hmmm  -- checking...
<kkathman> smouche: I'd say that if you back up /etc/kde3  then restore that over to your other machine you'd be ok, as long as you move any customizing you did...i.e. wallpapers
<smouche> Thank you brother kkathman!  I didn't know about that directory!
<smouche> hell of a lot of directories in linux distros, aren't there?
<smouche> in windows, I assume directories are hidden for privacy and security, in linux I think have the time it's just to cut down on the visual confusion...!
<smouche> er, "half the time".
<smouche> heh, guess who's over romping in the #ubuntu channel?
<kkathman> smouche...no problem sir
<kangpeh> ...
<kkathman> shhhh maybe he'll stay there
<smouche> dude,
<smouche> ?!
<smouche> was that you, kkathman?
<kkathman> thats why IRC channels have OPS most of the time, to kick the disrputers out
<smouche> you look good in blue.
<kkathman> me?
<smouche> never mind, I thought you were messing with the colors or something...
<kkathman> oh no not me
<smouche> heh heh, x-chat is too freaking colorful
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> well now, I just realized that I've been emptying my ashtray into a new bag of groceries sitting on the floor, instead of into the garbage...
<smouche> so I need to go and rinse the ashes off all the beefaroni cans...
<kkathman> lol
<smouche> so I'll catch you later, brother kkathman; hope I can look over your shoulder later for your next learning experience -- :-)
<smouche> ciao
<kkathman> ditto here sir...I'll be back later too, gotta choir rehearsal I have to go to :)
<Octave_Octet> Hi
<kangpeh> hi
<stelt> kubuntu should make it easier to file bugs. like Help-->File Bug in KDE apps. the bug i wanted to report is that the confirm window of kynaptic is sized wrong, therefore the important buttons are not visible, so you don't know what's going on
<Octave_Octet> What should I do if I want a package to be included in Kubuntu (it seems the developer already create Debian packages)
<Octave_Octet> Stelt> You can file bugs from http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org there is a Kubuntu entry
<BlackLabel> is there any vpn software that will work with a .pcf config file
<treke> pcf?
<treke> Isn't that a window shortcut file?
<boa> hello :)
<Nomad^> i am having trouble with lockups, when i use konquerer to browse my filesystem the entire machine will simply lock-up
<Nomad^> the logfiles has nothing at all, anyone else tried this?
<boa> Nomad^: lockup = computer stall or locked files?
<Nomad^> computer stall
<Nomad^> i have to reboot it to get it to respond
<CygnusX1> Has anyone discovered why Kubuntu failes to load IDE modules on some systems during installation yet?
<kangpeh> nomad: what was you rproblem?
<Nomad^> lockups when using konqueror to browse my filesystem
<cooler> where do i found some amarok-engines ?
<cooler> ops, find
<CygnusX1> Alright.  Let's try this.  Is anyone using an ASUS A7N8x DEL that CAN install Kubuntu 5.04?
<cooler> i'm using an asus a7n8x-x
<cooler> and works fine
<CygnusX1> cooler, does that have SATA?
<CygnusX1> My ISO md5sum is good, md5sum of files on CD are good...during install, when it tries to find packages on the CD, it fails.  Complains that it cannot load various IDE modules.
<CygnusX1> Tried booting from three different optical drives.
<cooler> no SATA
<delltony> question: the recent used files in like kplayer and things of that nature where is this informatino stored? cause i went to control panel and hit clean up and the recents still exist.
<delltony> secondly is there a way to turn this feature off globally? even though i'm the only user of this pc i don't like track logs :)
<smouche> I can't believe it, now kicker is seg-faulting...
<Nomad^> mine wont go away, i'd be happy if it would crash now and then ;)
<smouche> lol
* smouche /kick kicker
<delltony> anyone?
<smouche> sorry, don't know, delltony.
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> closest i can find is ~/.recent-used
<CygnusX1> Missing module 'ide-mod' ide-probe-mod ide-detect and ide-floppy. Anyone?
<smouche> is anybody else having problems with unstable keyboard shortcuts for the mixer app in the panel?   (the thing with the sliders, not the button in the tray)
<CygnusX1> Can someone point me to the kubuntu technical channel?
<jsgotangco> go to #kubuntu-devel
<CygnusX1> Thank you.
* delltony wonders why rc-update doesn't work in ubuntu
<cartel_> delltony: rc-update is a gentoo thing isnt it?
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> but whats the ubuntu equiv?
<cartel_> delltony: you dont use it outside of gentoo..
<cartel_> delltony: update-rc.d
<delltony> ok thanks
<delltony> little off topic but gmail hates me or something
<cooler> what is it for? update-rc.d
<delltony> two different computers with different ips i have curled the site on both an do data
<delltony> cooler, for your startup aps
<delltony> like apache
<delltony> and mysql
<delltony> and things like that 
<delltony> at leas rc-update is i can't voice for update-rc.d yet haven't used it
<theine> is it possible to install Kubuntu with debootstrap?
<cooler> thanks
<delltony> np
<delltony> basically cooler  things that are in /etc/init.d/
<delltony> like for instance on my server i don't want xdm to start automatically so i removed it from the rc thing
<muzza> I have Ubuntu Warty installed.  am awaiting Hoary CD.  What software is on Kubuntu CD that's different to Ubuntu CD? Is K3b and Firefox installed?
<jsubl2> k3b is there.  you have to apt-get firefox
<Zugot> that k3b sucks
<Zugot> i built my own
<Zugot> you pretty much have to if you want to burn mp3s
<jsubl2> burning mp3 is the only thing it lacks i believe..
<muzza> I need a CD/DVD burner and an MP3 encoder, what do you suggest?
<jsubl2> http://ubuntuguide.org
<delltony> this is strange and got me puzzled. i can access gmail on a windows 2k system on the same network but can't access it on this linux box, or my other linux box. strange
<sorin> hi
<delltony> howdy
<muzza> jsubl2, I went to the ubuntuguide, did a search for MP3 and got nothing.
<sorin> the window decoration have crashed
<sorin> which exe launches those?
<jsubl2> muzza: sorry.. don't know then
<sorin> titlebars
<muzza> What CD/DVD burners do people use/prefer with Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<cartel_> muzza: k3b
<muzza> Zugot reckons it sucks.  Didn't say why
<cartel_> who is zugot?
<cartel_> Zugot: you suck!
<cartel_> k3b is a work of art
<muzza> No idea, he answered my question few lines up
<cartel_> Zugot: my k3b works with mp3
<cartel_> from ubuntu
<muzza> Cartel, can you encode MP3 with it?  Do you know of an MP3 encoder?
<cartel_> muzza: i use kde for ripping.. audiocd kioslave
<muzza> ?? I'm new at this, don't understand
<cartel_> muzza fire up konqueror, go to the services sidebar, there you will see the 'Audio CD Browser' that allows you to convert to ogg
<cartel_> or mp3..
<cartel_> or wav..
<muzza> I'm using Ubuntu, trying to find out the differences between the 2.  So I'm still using Gnome and the basic stuff that came on Warty CD
<muzza> Do you recommend Kubuntu?
<cartel_> i use kubuntu, because i like kde
<cartel_> try both and see which you like more
<muzza> what's audiocd kioslave?
<cartel_> kbuuntu is less crippled than ubuntu it seems, the restrictedformats thing gets way up my nose
<cartel_> muzza the kde interface for audio cds..
<cartel_> audiocd:/...
<jsubl2> muzza: mp3 has been an issue on several distro's for along time.. why not convert to ogg.  they sound just as good
<muzza> would it be possible to run them side by side - a tripleboot with Windoze, Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<cartel_> it is possible..
<muzza> jsubl2; is ogg as widely useable as MP3?
<jsubl2> muzza: that statement is to broad for me to answer.
<cartel_> jsubl2: the ipod does not support ogg
<jsubl2> right
<cartel_> the ipod is also a peice of crap
<cartel_> www.neurosaudio.com
<jsubl2> muzza: depends on where you are using mp3's
<cartel_> ogg sounds better
<muzza> Cartel; could Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same /home?
<cartel_> muzza: certainly
<darkaudit> muzza: why not simply choose the KDE session v. GNOME at login?
<muzza> I don't use an iPod.  Just want to shrink music and share ideas with a muso friend.
<cartel_> jsubl2: the restricted formats thing sux... it is only because people are fearful of patents.. why do we lock out mp3 as a restricted format but include samba in the mainline distro????
<Brazmetal> hi
<jsubl2> cartel_: excelent question.
<cartel_> for that matter, the linux kernel is supposed to violate over 200 patents..
<Brazmetal> My network just works with dhcp... manual setting doesn't work at all... Does anyone have da same problem?
<jsubl2> cartel_: if you use on of the  distros not aimed commercial.. they generally don't have the mp3 issue
<muzza> darkaudit; didn't know that was possible
<darkaudit> muzza: at the login screen, click on Session :)
* darkaudit has GNOME, KDE, Blackbox, and Fluxbox to choose from
<muzza> Are all the apps useable on both desktops?  I've had trouble getting K3b to work in Gnome
<CygnusX1> ssh 192.
<darkaudit> muzza: should be... I just burned a couple DVDs w/ K3b while in GNOME
<muzza> Thanks for your help everyone.  this was my first venture in here.  I've gotta go feed my sick 2yo son.  I'll be back.
<muzza> How do I log out?
<darkaudit> muzza: what client are you running?
<muzza> One last question,  Why are some of the users in the left column in bold yellow? And I'm using X-Chat
<darkaudit> muzza: you mean like this? It means someone is taling to you :)
<Tm_T> hi
<darkaudit> and you should just need to do File->quit
<muzza> what's taling? and how does one do it?
<darkaudit> er talking
<membreya> O/ Tm_T 
<smouche> hello Tm_T
<Tm_T> hullo
<LeeJunFan> is it just me or does it seem that there are a lot of library links missing for stuff? ie. libXmu.so.6.2 is there but there's no link for libXmu.so pointing to it, so apps dont find the library.
<Tm_T> it's 5am :/
<LeeJunFan> no, it's 10pm.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<darkaudit> muzza: most clients will let you start to type in a nick, and hit tab... it will auto complete... like irssi did at the start of this line
<Tm_T> eh
<smouche> yeah, it's 10pm.  Reset your clock, Tm_T.!
<Tm_T> =)
<CygnusX1> I need kubuntu to pass its hostname to the DHCP server...I have poked around a good bit and cannot find where to put this.
<Tm_T> eh, hostname to dhcp?
<muzza> How do you specifically talk to someone?  It's a good idea for finding my thread when it gets busy
<Tm_T> I thought dns handle those
<Brazmetal> My network just works with dhcp... manual setting doesn't work at all... Does anyone have da same problem?
<jsubl2> CygnusX1: man interfaces
<CygnusX1> Tm_T, I am using IPCOP firewall...I need kubuntu to pass the hostname when requesting an address so that IPCOP has it's name-IP mapping.
<Tm_T> ah, ok
<Tm_T> well, I try to sleep some more, so, see ya ->
<darkaudit> muzza: just type the person's nick at the start of the line... (I typed muz<tab> and irssi filled in the rest)
<muzza> darkaudit, wicked
<muzza> darkaudit, thanks mate, bye
<smouche> Tm_T, have a good day...
<Chin2> hello blenderhead
<CygnusX1> Where does kubuntu store packages I retrieve with kynaptic?
<CygnusX1> Also, is there a kubuntu manual somewhere in the distro?
<jsgotangco> i think there's a good intro in the kubuntu wiki
<jsgotangco> but for an actual manual, i dont think its done yet since kubuntu is just a new release
<Chin2> you mean where does the installed software go?
<jsgotangco> the manual?
<jsgotangco> im not sure there is a manual yet
<jsgotangco> (for kubuntu)
<CygnusX1> Chin2, no, I want to keep the packages so I don't have to redownload them.  If I like this, I will be adding kubuntu to a couple more machines.
* jsgotangco checks the trunk of repos for possible kubuntu docs
<CygnusX1> jsgotangco, does ubuntu have a manual? (Probably good for console stuff)
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> download ubuntu-docs package
<Chin2> CygnusX1, sorry, no idea, feel bad that you use kynaptic though :)
<CygnusX1> jsgotangco, thank you
<jsgotangco> CygnusX1, there is no kubuntu manual yet, checked the repos Sean is still working on it as I will be involved in the kubuntu manual as well
<CygnusX1> Chin2, This is my first foray into debian like OS (other than some knoppix use)  I am a Slacky at heart :-)  and have used Redhat before.
<jsgotangco> but if you an make up one, you're more than welcome to
<Chin2> I use synaptic, I like it better than kynaptic
<Chin2> I think you can get synaptic using kynaptic :)
<jsgotangco> yes, kynaptic is very much a baby at the moment
<CygnusX1> Chin2, I will grab synaptic now and check it out.  Kynaptic seemed to not provide much info :-)
<jsgotangco> synaptic is much better atm
<dhanish> hi all
<Brazmetal> My network just works with dhcp... manual setting doesn't work at all... Does anyone have da same problem?
<Chin2> hi danish
<dhanish> kubuntu just made ubuntu better :)
<Brazmetal> My network just works with dhcp... manual setting doesn't work at all... Can anyone help me?
<Chin2> Brazmetal, there is a post in the forum about this
<Chin2> go to ubuntuforums.org > kubuntu area
<CygnusX1> Ahhh!! This is much better.
<Chin2> Brazmetal -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26432
<dhanish> i tried searching for this but...wanted to know hot completely rid of gnome...i installed kubuntu-desktop and all is well and want to get rid of gnome and related apps...any help?
<CygnusX1> Chin2 and jsgotangco: Thank you both
<Chin2> no prob, I'm pretty new to this too :)
<Brazmetal> Chin2, eheheh this post is mine...
<Chin2> doh
<Chin2> Brazmetal, did others already ask you to try manual configuration using another LiveCD/
<Chin2> ?
<Chin2> oh, I see it's specific to Kubuntu.
<Brazmetal> Chin2,  are you asking if i had used another distro?
<Chin2> yeah...you have, right?
<Brazmetal> of course
<Chin2> okay, that's what I thought. Can't help you, sorry
<Brazmetal> I was using Kubunti RC
<Brazmetal> and it was working ok
<Chin2> strange.
<Brazmetal> I upgraded to kubuntu final (clean install) and I've got this problem
<dhanish> anyone with any ideas as to what packages should i remove to get rid of gnome?
<Chin2> dhanish, do you know how to uninstall? are you wanting package names?
<dhanish> yea just package names
<dhanish> i suppose i can just query *gnome* in kynaptic?
<dhanish> but was wondering any other packages such as gdm and so on
<Riddell> dhanish: apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<dhanish> isnt that required for firefox?
<dhanish> i want to keep firefox
<Riddell> yes, but not for Konqueror
<Chin2> don't you need gtk for Gimp?
<Riddell> yes
<dhanish> i am trying right now to install ubuntu-desktop and then going to see if removing that will remove gnome stuff...and still maintain the libs
<Riddell> dhanish: it won't
<smouche> it seems to me several folders in kubuntu-desktop install had "gnome" in the name; don't know for what purpose...
<Riddell> smouche: shouldn't do
<dhanish> i'm satisfied with kde for most part so just trying to clean up and remove unwanted gnome stuff...for most part
<dhanish> crap i installed ubuntu-desktop and removing it didnt help...hrm maybe i'm better off with clean install using kubuntu install cd?
<smouche> damn, why won't kde remember my keybindings!!
<smouche> ubuntu-desktop wouldn't remove anything, would it?  people use it to add kubuntu to hoary with gnome, don't they?
* Chin2 thinks streamtuner is a handy little app
* smouche does too, listening to it now
<smouche> oops,
<smouche> sorry , I'm an idiot
<smouche> thought you said "kubuntu-desktop"  - wrong meta package! doh!
<dhanish> smouche: no i just tried removing ubuntu-desktop and but it removed nothing
<dhanish> err n/m
<smouche> anyway, dhanish, removing the metapackage isn't supposed to remove files
<dhanish> heh...yeh...learned something new today
<smouche> it's only purpose is for what it depends on-- 
<dhanish> so any ideas as to what i can do to remove gnome from my ubuntu
<dhanish> or should i just clean install kubuntu?
<dhanish> i hate mixing things up
<Chin2> if you're not too far along, dhanish, I would clean install
<smouche> wish I knew, 'cause sometimes I try out gnome apps, then remove them, but I guess other stuff remains behind...
<phxguy> anyone know hopw long kdelook is gonna be down?
<dhanish> yea....gnome was nice but then kde 3.4 just blew me away....was everything i needed minus firefox...wish someone made a kde/qt version of firefox
<phxguy> i agree dhanish 
<phxguy> wish there was a qt version of firefox
<smouche> i think naming the meta-packages like that is misleading... wouldn't "ubuntu-meta-install" or something be clearer?  I mean, of course people will think
<smouche> that if you remove "ubuntu-desktop"
<smouche> you're removing the ubuntu desktop!
<dhanish> yes i agree smouche 
<dhanish> maybe they can make a way to remove packages using meta install package....even if thats possible...newbie talking here ;)
<smouche> some kind of app to remove those dependencies, if nothing else needs them, would be great... maybe there is some way we newbies don't know about yet!
<dhanish> yea....there must be way....sounds like something many people would want to do
* dhanish begins downloading kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<smouche> dhanish, burn it slow...
<dhanish> with a 52x...why would i do that...oh wait i mean on 24x cdrw...slow enough?
<smouche> uh, I had problems with my hoary cd's unless I burned them at slowest possible speed, (using nero on windows...) your mileage of course may vary...
<dhanish> never had probs like that
<dhanish> is there a dock type of app for kde? sorta like yzdock/objectdock from windows...
<Chin2> yeah, get superkaramba and go to kde-look
<Chin2> there are docks for it
<dhanish> kde-look is down right now..i did a search on google and most of it lead there but its down right now :-/
* dhanish writes these names down for next clean install of kubuntu
<dhanish> before i burn...anyone know the md5sum for kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso/
<dhanish> n/m
<smouche> dhanish, what irc client are you using?
<dhanish> konversation
<smouche> can you do automatic logging of these channels?  very useful; folks are very informative on here!
<dhanish> yea...i will after the clean install of kubuntu.
<dhanish> sorry if i am getting annoying ;)
<Chin2> no, it's nice that someone is actually using the channel
<Chin2> :)
<smouche> dhanish, you're not annoying!
<Chin2> to log in Konversation I think you hit Ctrl+O
<smouche> not yet anyway
<smouche> ;-)
<dhanish> hehe....i can already feel the love :P
<smouche> ain't it great?
<dhanish> yep yep :)
<smouche> I mostly lie in wait to pounce on useful info that other people get by asking the questions I'm too ignorant even to phrase correctly...
<smouche> best thing for me about kde so far, I can run a lot of stuff at once with 512 Mb ram...  windows would be locking up on all this...
<dhanish> yea...i tried kde before and found it slow but that was like before kde 3.....kde 3.4 just kicks ass...it can only get better from what i see
<Chin2> smouche, I feel the exact same way, esp. wrt 3D renders
<dhanish> gnome is nice but i like functional desktop...
<smouche> Chin2, it occurs to me I probably don' t have 3D -- i need to check my driver!  
<smouche> things are running so smoothly, I kinda don't want to mess with the nvidia driver yet...
<Chin2> I installed it without a hitch - you should try it :)
<smouche> you're talking about a proprietary driver, right?  is this it (reading from synaptic) --
<smouche> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<smouche> shouldn't that be "xorg", not XFree?
<smouche> or does it matter?
<Chin2> um, sure, all I know is it's just as fast as windows :)
<Chin2> render's done
<Chin2> http://img51.echo.cx/my.php?image=kubuntu5yj.jpg
<smouche> Chin2, I mean, nvidia-glx
<Chin2> yeah, that sounds familiar
<Chin2> there's this huge nvidia splash screen when I start up now :)
<smouche> hey, cool graphic, Chin2
<Chin2> it's kind of like, welcome to NVIDIA!
<Chin2> thanks
<smouche> hah hah!
<smouche> yeah, I think I was reading comments somewhere on how you turn that off!
* Chin2 realizes he's missing "Lost"
<smouche> I usually hate splash screens -- xine-ui had an annoying one; for some reason I like stream-tuners!
<Chin2> yeah, if they're cool then I'm fine with them.
<smouche> Chin2, get "Lost" - ;-)  I missed a couple  episodes of 24, and I'm pissed...
<CygnusX1> I am sorry...I forgot who told me this, but, I asked:  I need kubuntu to pass its hostname to the DHCP server...they said : man interfaces.
<Chin2> did you do it?
<Chin2> you know what "man interfaces" means?
<CygnusX1> I have read it and peeked at /etc/network/interfaces and I cannot figure out what to do.
<D_F> Does anyone here have Teamspeak working in 5.04?
<smouche> the man pages are not that easy.
<CygnusX1> Chin2, Roger.
<smouche> for me anyway
<D_F> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.04, and Teamspeak just will not start!
<CygnusX1> Well, I gather I need to pass a -hostname NEPTUNE parameter in the DHCP client command...but, iface is not one of the named items in that man page.
<Tm_T> hullo
<dhanish> has anyone tried kanotix...compared to kubuntu?
<Tm_T> kanotix?
<dhanish> its another distro
<Tm_T> ok, what kind of?
<Chin2> it's a knoppix derivative, right?
<dhanish> seems like its based off knoppix
<dhanish> yeh
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> heh
<dhanish> shoot forgot to check verify data when burning in k3b...anyway to verify burned cd again
<Chin2> how do I partition my ext3 into ext3 + fat32 from Kubuntu?
<Chin2> I need sharing space for this dual boot box.
<dhanish> not sure i usually use pqmagic from windows to do it
<dhanish> but maybe you can try qtparted?
<dhanish> i forget if it resizes ext3 parts
<reagleBRKLN> is kmail not in the kmenu?
<Chin2> do I need to do the equivalent of defragging or anything?
<Chin2> reagle, you mean Kontact?
<dhanish> shouldnt need to
<markc> I notice the grub menu.lst has an initrd listing but there is no real_root + init options so it's not being used... anyone know why an initrd file is created at all ?
<dhanish> Chin2: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/features.en.html no resizing with qtparted for ext3....you'll have to try another method
<Chin2> dang, I have no idea what other methods exist :)
<Chin2> I guess I could resize my NTFS partition?
<markc> Chin2: Partition Magic might work
<dhanish> or you can use some live cd and then i think there is like ext3resize command....or was is it ext2resize...i dont remember which one
<dhanish> but easy way out is partition magic
<Chin2> okay, thanks
<dhanish> anyhow off to doing a clean install of kubuntu ...wish me luck
<dhanish> thanks for the help guys
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> evening all or whatever it is where you are :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> it's early morning here :)
<kkathman> morning Tm_T  :)
<kkathman> late night here :)
<Tm_T> heh
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> I can't run as root anything from my recently installed kubuntu
<Tm_T> eh?
<eazel7> (note: used debootstrap)
<eazel7> Tm_T: from kde
<eazel7> from kde
<eazel7> like administration mode of kdm kcm module
<kkathman> root? there isnt a root in ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes there is
<eazel7> or kuser
<kkathman> well, not in the purest sense
<kkathman> you can "assume" the root
<eazel7> kkathman: sudo passwd and set it's password and log in as root
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes there are, it is just not enabled
<kkathman> correct
<Tm_T> :)
<eazel7> well
<eazel7> the thing is... what I have to do is... (drums...)
<eazel7> :-P
<Tm_T> err
<eazel7> (trrrrrrrr) grown answer
<Tm_T> =)
* eazel7 choses 'geography' by 500
<eazel7> really, that thing is a little very messy to me
<eazel7> do you have any idea about that?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> 'ntil I get some coffee :p
<eazel7> isn't there any 'wheel' group?
<kkathman> nope I'm still back on trying to figure out how to activate the root :)
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: "sudo passwd"
<eazel7> haha
<kkathman> yeah but what does that do really?
<Tm_T> runs "passwd" as a root
<Tm_T> so, you can "change" root password
<kkathman> cuz you can do sudo su and that makes you superuser
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> I use separate desktop to all my root konsole ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T: and again, I ask....why?
<Tm_T> because
<kkathman> ohhh ok I see well in that case it makes sense I guess
<eazel7> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<eazel7> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Tm_T> =)
<eazel7> what do you think about those messages?
<kkathman> just seems silly, cuz you need root only to do root things...and you can do those by just using sudo, so why bother?
<Tm_T> eh
<kkathman> unless you just feel deprived of not having a root account :)
<Tm_T> because I do lot's of things as a root, and not in only this box
<kkathman> what can you do as root, that you cant using sudo?
<Tm_T> eh, you like type sudo all the time?
<kkathman> or do you just not like typing "sudo" over and over :)
<Tm_T> yes
<eazel7> Tm_T: sudo bash
<Tm_T> plah
<kkathman> ahhh ok theres the rub then :)
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> he he
<kkathman> I thought I was like missing something there
<eazel7> kkathman: you still typed sudo all the time
<Tm_T> there's no reason not to have root account
<eazel7> well, anyway, I like being root
<eazel7> not assuming root
<kkathman> I know that, ubuntu is like the only distro that disables it :)
<kkathman> but hey, Im kewl with that :)
<eazel7> debian-kfreebsd does it too, isn't it?
<eazel7> or bsds doesn't have root?
<kkathman> really?
<kkathman> hmm
<Tm_T> yes, 'cause newbies can't handle root privileges ;p
<Tm_T> eh eh
<kkathman> but I still use Terminal (gnome) on my kde desktop, so go figure
<Tm_T> haha
* eazel7 remembers it's first linux install, in early 97...
<Tm_T> heh
* eazel7 was just twelve then
<kkathman> by the way, you can get to root by clicking on "root terminal" in the KDE menus
<Tm_T> my first install was a year ago
<kkathman> but Im sure you know that
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, but if somebody come use your computer? you might wan't a separate root password ;)
<kkathman> true, but aint no one here that uses my computers anyway but me :)
<Tm_T> =)
<eazel7> well guys
<eazel7> gotta sleep some day this week
<eazel7> 2hs at day seems unhealtly to my doctor
<eazel7> see you around!
<kkathman> I must be doing something wrong, or the settings in KONSOLE dont work
<Tm_T> eh?
<kkathman> ahh never mind
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> lol?
<guran> Hi - I am new to IRC, and have just installed Kubuntu, half an hour ago, and I am looking for LyX
<kkathman> konsole is kinda freakin me out
<kkathman> guran:  Looking for what?? LyX ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: konsole <3
<guran> Thanks, my first answer. Yes I have looked at google and found that LyX may be installed in Ubuntu, but seem to be missing in Kubuntu. I am just wondering wh?
<guran> Sorry, I forgot a y, meaning why? There seam to be a lyx-qt, which ought to be easaly installed.
<kkathman> Tm_T: whats that?  konsole < 3
<kkathman> guran: what do you need it for?
<guran> kkathman: to write scientific texts
<kkathman> guran: if you need it, I think its a word processor...just go to a terminal, do a sudo apt-get update, then a sudo apt-get install lyx
<kkathman> guran: or.... sudo apt-get install lyx-qt (for the qt frontend)
<guran> kkathman: Thanks, I will try that.
<kkathman> guran: no prob, good luck
<guran> kkathman: The package was missing, and I have found a letter on google saying that it was a package that was asked by other users. So I will have to wait.
<kkathman> ahh ok..sorry bout that
<Tm_T> kkathman: <3 = heart ;p
<guran> kkathman: Thanks, IRC is really nice, bye from me.
<kkathman> cya 
<kkathman> wow KDE_LOOK.org is STILL down...what are they doing? Rewriting it?
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> hey smouche 
<kkathman> Tm_T: what does konsole<3 mean?
<Tm_T> <3 means love/like
<Tm_T> you got it?
<kkathman> ohhh i get it
<kkathman> ;p;
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> the themes are a bit weak
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> kewl trick in getting the root account back tho...neat
<Tm_T> ok, gotta load some kernel modules then ->
<kkathman> ewww
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed a bootsplash like from bootsplash.de?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> nah, I did something wrong, the module didn't loaded :/
<BlackLabel> yea
<BlackLabel> i tried but all i got was a blank screen 
<Tm_T> I wan't sshfs w/ automount =)
<delltony> i have a question how do you block a ip perminately ? i know you can do iptables -A INPUT -s <IP> -j DROP  but that is only temp. will creating a file /etc/host.deny and adding the ip to it work?
<crimsun> delltony: /etc/hosts.deny only works with daemons compiled with tcp wrappers support
<crimsun> delltony: it's safer to use iptables+netfilter
<delltony> netfilter an ap? if not could you kindly give an example?
<crimsun> an IP
<crimsun> like you stated above
<delltony> but its temp, have to do it each time?
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed a bootsplash like from bootsplash.de?
<verden01> hey BlackLabel 
<BlackLabel> hey verden01 
<verden01> does anyone know how to get ATI Radeon drivers to work?
<verden01> hey
<BlackLabel> i've tried, with no luck
<verden01> ok
<verden01> i'll just have to use the default config then
<BlackLabel> what are u getting in glxgears, what card is it?
<verden01> i have an ATI Raedon 9600 XT  
<BlackLabel> ok
<verden01> 154FPS is that ok?
<BlackLabel> you'll get alot better if you install the other drivers
<verden01> its going up tp to about 1200 FPS
<verden01> its going between 100 odd to 1200 
<verden01> 1100
<BlackLabel> ive got an ati radeon igp (integrated graphics) and its upto 1000frames in 5s
<verden01> its gone up to 6120 f in 5 sec
<verden01> its flucuating a lot tho
<BlackLabel> it will go real hide when the actual window with the gears isnt viewable
<BlackLabel> cos then it doesnt actually need to print it to the screen
<verden01> oh thats probably it then
<verden01> anyway it would be nice to have the 3d working tho
<BlackLabel> yea thats what  i thought
<BlackLabel> but i couldnt get it working
<verden01> if i had an nvidia card it would be easy
<BlackLabel> yea
<BlackLabel> verden01: did i ask if u knew anything about bootsplashes in debian?
<verden01> no but is that the startup screen?
<BlackLabel> ya
<verden01> i only know how to change them
<verden01> ones that are already installed
<verden01> do you want new ones 
<verden01> have you tried kde-look
<BlackLabel> not kdm themes
<BlackLabel> if thats what u r thinking
<verden01> i'm not really sure 
<BlackLabel> its not the one where u type ur username and password to
<verden01> but kdm themes sounds right
<BlackLabel> thats not what im lookingfor
<verden01> i'm not sure its been a long time since i've done that stuff
<verden01> have a look at this link  http://www.kde-look.org/
<BlackLabel> its done
<BlackLabel> down*
<verden01> what about this  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21051
<verden01> or this http://kdelook.org/index.php?xcontentmode=35&PHPSESSID=a523e341b6e74ca4f59a46dcc4f34886
<Tm_T> delltony: use firestarter
<BlackLabel> verden01: nah those aren't it
<BlackLabel> its got nothing to do with kde
<verden01> ahh ok
<delltony> ok thanks
<PD> Hi there ppl!
<Tm_T> hullo
<PD> Installed kubuntu on my nx7078 laptop, and everythings working fine
<PD> even the touchpad side scroll bar is working
<ice_1963> we need flashplayer for konqueror pl =)
<BlackLabel> verden01: i think i've found something to install what i was talking about
<Tm_T> ice_1963: why?
<ice_1963> why not
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> there was a word "need"
<ice_1963> flash is free
<verden01> cool
<Tm_T> mostly ads
<Tm_T> I hate them
<BlackLabel> verden01: ill tell ya if it works
<Tm_T> and my flash is working fine ;p
<verden01> flash doesn't work with my AMD 64 system  :-(
<Tm_T> heh
<BlackLabel> verden01: in konqueror or mozilla?
<verden01> Mozilla-Firefox
<verden01> u mean flash   both
<BlackLabel> have u installed the flash plugin for firefox?
<verden01> Tm_t: do you have an AMD 64 system?
<verden01> it wont install Macromedia doesn't support AMD 64 yet
<Tm_T> nope
<verden01> thats why its working Tm_T 
<Tm_T> jei
<Borg^Queen> Hey anyone up?
<verden01> jei?
<Tm_T> verden01: like yay
<verden01> oh ok  lol
<Borg^Queen> Hey, I was wondering if there was any doc on the whole sudo thing. I'm having a hard time with the lack of direct root access.
<Borg^Queen> verden01: English isn't your first language?
<ice_1963> lol
<Tm_T> aergh!
<verden01> yeah
<Tm_T> stop using "lol"
<verden01> it is
<verden01> why
<Tm_T> I hate it
<verden01> whats wrong with lol?
<Borg^Queen> Hmm
<verden01> will this do  :-)
<ice_1963> ok
<Tm_T> :)
<verden01> :)
<freex> lol
<ice_1963> =)
<verden01> cool
<Tm_T> !
<Tm_T> =)
<verden01> ####
<freex> ^-^
<Borg^Queen> You guys are nuts
<verden01> can i hahahaha
<Tm_T> actually english is my third language :p
<Borg^Queen> :D 
<Borg^Queen> Tm_T: Mine as well.
<ice_1963> :p
<verden01> hey australian is my language
<freex> whew
<Borg^Queen> Perhaps my 4th
<Borg^Queen> There's Cymry, Gaelic, Spanish and English.
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: btw why not enable root user ?
<Borg^Queen> I don't know what I'm saying half the time
<freex> python is my language
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<Borg^Queen> OOoops sorry Tm_T 
<Borg^Queen> I can do that, enable root
<Borg^Queen> Why didn't someone tell me.
<verden01> no  lol's Borg^Queen 
<Borg^Queen> Is there a doc on how to do that?
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: eh, cymraeg and gael are separate languages?
<freex> sudo passwd 
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: just "sudo passwd" and then type new root password
<Borg^Queen> Wait, can I or can't I enable root user?
<verden01> but my ancestors are from Scandinavia
<Tm_T> you can
<Borg^Queen> Aye I know that.
<Borg^Queen> Good.
<Borg^Queen> cymry, is slightly older than gaelic
<Borg^Queen> I don't know how much though.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> but same basis?
<verden01> is Gaelic irish?
<Borg^Queen> But it's my clan's native language
<Borg^Queen> yes same basis.
<ice_1963> sudo passwd root
<Borg^Queen> Aye, Irish
<Borg^Queen> ice_1963: Aye, thank you
<ice_1963> ok
<Borg^Queen> But I'm an old nix user, I'm accustomed to having a root user.
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: so Balor says something to you?
<verden01> Borg^Queen, u play gaelic footy?
<Borg^Queen> Plus, it eliminates certain security problems 
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: I use root account too =)
<Borg^Queen> What is it with yuo guys lol
<Tm_T> eh?
<Borg^Queen> A thousand questions at the same time.
<Borg^Queen> Its nothing bad Tm_T I just thought it was funny
<verden01> well at least someone is talking to you
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: I'm very interested about irish/welsh culture
<Borg^Queen> Maybe I should just use LOL?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> ok, use lol when you really are laughing out loud, ok?
<Tm_T> I prefer "heh" etc
<Borg^Queen> As for Balor, depending on how it's used.
<Borg^Queen> you could be talking about Death
<Borg^Queen> or of someone's passing
<verden01> so what does everyone think og Kubuntu
<Borg^Queen> heh? LOL 
<verden01> of
<Borg^Queen> verden01: I dont' know yet
<Borg^Queen> I like it but the whole lack of a root account bothered me.
<verden01> i've used Libranet for a lonf time
<verden01> long
<Borg^Queen> Plus, things like kdf were missing
<Borg^Queen> libranet
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: hmm, yes, I mean those ancient tales
<verden01> i think you can add a root account?
<Borg^Queen> yes,
<Borg^Queen> In the Celtic-Irish mythology, Balor is the god of death and the king of the Fomorians, a race of giants. He was the son of Buarainech and the husband of Cethlenn. Balor had only one eye, which he kept closed because anything he looked at would die instantly. 
<verden01> i found sudo strange at first but am used to it now
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: yes, mythology, that was the word I was seeking for =)
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: yes, now you're talking!
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> Aye, so to speak
<Tm_T> I love celtic mythology
<Borg^Queen> verden01: you became accustomed to sudo?
<verden01> di youknow that Irish people have one of the highest rates of Ceoliac Disease in the world?
<verden01> yeah
<Tm_T> =)
<Borg^Queen> There is celtic mythos, by celts and celtic mythos by modern christains. Dont' confuse the two.
<verden01> well it just another command
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Borg^Queen> oooops
<verden01> LOL LOL LOL
<Tm_T> haha
<Borg^Queen> I am born and raise Pagan, half the stuff I see on TV. I never saw in my clan.
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: you think tolkien borrowed much from celtic mythology to his books?
<Borg^Queen> I laugh when people ask me about "spells" and other things.
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: define Pagan
<Borg^Queen> Tolken did borrow from several mythos to write his book
<Tm_T> yes
<Borg^Queen> Pagan, Pre - Welsh Pagan to be exact. 
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ok
<ice_1963> can i install firefox in kubuntu ?????
<Borg^Queen> It means we have no Jewish or Christian influences.
<Borg^Queen> ice_1963: yes, in fact I think it already has it
<Borg^Queen> Anyway, the reason I'm here is because I'm having a horrible time deciding on a replacement distro for RH9.0
<verden01> yes firefox works great
<da_bon_bon> ice_1963: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: RH sucks =)
<Borg^Queen> verden01: Mozilla is better for highend machines.
<Borg^Queen> LOL Tm_T 
<ice_1963> have tryed useing firefox yet 
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: err, why mozilla suite is better?
<Borg^Queen> Actually RH9 was the top most stable release since RH 7.3, second only to debian
<Borg^Queen> Tm_T: not better, 
<Tm_T> hm
<Borg^Queen> Hard to explain, more intergrated
<Tm_T> I think it's bloat
<Borg^Queen> Yes on a slow machine.
<Tm_T> even in fast machine
<Borg^Queen> On a highend one it great.
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> disagree =)
<Borg^Queen> I have several highend machines here. It opens in 4 sec
<Tm_T> but it still take too much resources
<verden01> what better than firefox?
<Borg^Queen> ok we disagree
<Borg^Queen> Nothing
<Tm_T> =)
<Borg^Queen> Well Konq
<gnumdk> i've fix my konqueror segfault(double entries), remove /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ from /etc/kderc and now my kde works perfectly, seems that default kubuntu configuration is buggy for some people
<Borg^Queen> So my other problem is that I'm an idealist. 
<Borg^Queen> gnumdk: interesting
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed splashy?
<Borg^Queen> gnumdk:  thanks
<gnumdk> BlackLabel: yes
<da_bon_bon> whats splashy ?
<gnumdk> da_bon_bon: bootsplash in user space
<BlackLabel> gnumdk: do u know where splash themes go?
<ice_1963> mozilla works
<concept10> Borg: if you have been using Red Hat for awile, you might want to try Fedora
<da_bon_bon> gnumdk: bootsplash as in the one that hides all the startup messages ?
<gnumdk> BlackLabel: juste look at /etc/splashy, on image and some options to change ;)
<Borg^Queen> concept10: I did.
<BlackLabel> k
<concept10> Borg: you didnt like it?
<Borg^Queen> I don't know. 
<Borg^Queen> I have a problem with it being replaced every 6 to 8 months. And I have a problem with RH's company policies.
<da_bon_bon> concept10: try this - enter 2 to 3 letters of a persons nick, and press TAB...
<Borg^Queen> Like I said I'm an idealist.
<Borg^Queen> I want to settle on one distro and stick to it
<concept10> da_bon_bon: thanks alot, i appreciate that tip
<Borg^Queen> concept10: now you have to give him chocolate
<Choubaka> Hello to y'all on this channel too. :)
<da_bon_bon> concept10: no problem. remember that it works in all irc clients
<Borg^Queen> Hello
<Borg^Queen> I like the philosophy behind this distro. To share, to educate.
<Borg^Queen> hi `TUX`` 
<concept10> Borg^Queen: me too, ive been using Fedora for around six months, no problem with it, but im starting to like ubuntu - the comunity is grate
<concept10> *great
<Borg^Queen> Aye,
<Borg^Queen> I agree
<Borg^Queen> Fedora was good but its lacking something.
<Quinn_Storm> I personally don't like the idea of supporting redhat, which is why I'm not big on fedora..that and I've gotten used to the debian way of doing things, so kubuntu is easy for me to admin
<PD> I started my Linux experince through Rdhat, but now switched to this one
<Choubaka> I thought I could give KDE a go, but before I can do that I must be able to input japanese in my default (utf-8) locale. Anyone willing to help me with that? :)
<Borg^Queen> And what do you think of it PD 
<Borg^Queen> Thank you Quinn_Storm 
<PD> Borg^Queen, I should say its excellent
<Borg^Queen> :)
<concept10> Quinn_Storm: why dont you like supporting RH
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: What exactly do you need?
<Borg^Queen> wb Tm_T 
<Borg^Queen> LOLOLOLOL
<`TUX``> hi Borg^Queen
<Choubaka> Trying to make UIM work on KDE.
<Borg^Queen> UIM?
<Choubaka> Unified input method.
<Borg^Queen> hello pointwood 
<Borg^Queen> Ah 
<Quinn_Storm> concept10: well they market themselves as the "leader in open source" or some other bs, and they don't really have the core values of Free Software in mind, they've really departed from that, and if they could they'd close up the source to RHEL and walk away from the open source game
<Choubaka> or universal. something like that.
<PD> Borg^Queen, I even convinced some of my M$ using frinds to use this, they liked it
<Borg^Queen> Hm, I'm not even on Kubuntu yet. Maybe someone else can help
<Choubaka> I've looked at the forums but the instructions don't seem to work for me.
<Borg^Queen> Quinn_Storm: I agree completely
<concept10> Quinn_Storm: nice point
<Borg^Queen> Can anyone help Choubaka ?
<Quinn_Storm> of course that's why I like debian & the focus on the philosophy, I just hope that debian and ubuntu can keep working together, I'd hate to see one damage the other
<Borg^Queen> Quinn_Storm: I agree.
<Borg^Queen> One more thing that concerns me is, the seeming lack of packages. Is that actually the case?
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: no, just enable universe & multiverse
<Borg^Queen> And is it hard to build a package from source code?
<Borg^Queen> Ah ok
<Choubaka> Borg^Queen: Ubuntu has a couple thousand packages :)
<concept10> The only reason I use Fedora is im trying to get a sysadmin job and alot of companies recognize RH, Fedora is no better than any other distro - they have some tools that other distros lack, but Ubuntu's philosophy is great, I wonder how long they will be around
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: repeat your question, with a little more detail.
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: thanks
<Borg^Queen> That's another thing that concerns me. How long will kubuntu be around?
<Choubaka> Borg^Queen: I need to be able to input Japanese in KDE applications, preferably  using UIM.
<verden01> i find there are more than enough available packages with universe and multiverse enabled
<Choubaka> Borg^Queen: as long as there's a community to maintain it.
<Borg^Queen> Do you have the Japanese language installed?
<jsgotangco> kubuntu will be around as long as there are people interested in improving it and helping out
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: good point
<Choubaka> I have all the fonts required.
<verden01> i hope that is a long time
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: I -think- you can do that just using xkb, but I'm not 100% certain
<Choubaka> I can use japanese in Gnome applications.
<Tm_T_> uaaah!
<Choubaka> but as far as I know KDE doesn't support Input modules.
<Borg^Queen> http://uim.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<debauchery1st> what's the best DVD player for ubuntu
<Tm_T_> debauchery1st: mplayer
<Borg^Queen> kmplayer and kaffeine
<Choubaka> or rather, Ubuntu's KDE doesn't.
<Tm_T_> no, mplayer
<Tm_T_> mplayer used from konsole
<concept10> I believe ubuntu will be around for awhile as long as thier business model takes off - give away good distro, build a good community supported by a good philosophy around free software and make money off of support 
<debauchery1st> kaffeine seems to have problems with this DVD ... it doesn't have a menu and all I get is a white screen
<Borg^Queen> That's their busines model?
<Borg^Queen> debauchery1st: do you have all the libs installed for kaffiene?
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: actually the founder of Ubuntu has said publicly that even if the support falls through he'll support ubuntu as a charity
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: I'm not sure about that
<concept10> Thats what I believe from everything I have read thus far
<Borg^Queen> plus make sure the dvd isn't mounted
<Tm_T_> debauchery1st: just run in konsole "mplayer /dev/<yourdvddevice>
<Borg^Queen> Quinn_Storm: yes I read that, Shuttleford?
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: huh?
<Choubaka> Quinn_Storm: Yay for weird OSS-friendly millionaires. \o/
<Quinn_Storm> Choubaka: yep!
<Borg^Queen> Mark Shuttleworth
<Quinn_Storm> Ahh, yeah, sounds right
<concept10> im not talking about charging everydayusers, im talking about charging someone that wants to implement it in thier company and want some type of support
<Tm_T_> hm
<Borg^Queen> concept10: sounds good
<Quinn_Storm> concept10: yeah, he wants to make a company providing support for those who want it
<Borg^Queen> I suppose I just have to get used to it
<Borg^Queen> hello Gavrila 
<Tm_T_> ok, gotta get some breakfast ->
<Gavrila> Borg^Queen: hello :) 
<Borg^Queen> My biggest fears are a short life span for the distro, plus bad community. I also need it to work well.
<Borg^Queen> Breakfast
<Borg^Queen> Oooh my it's late
<debauchery1st> mplayer via console crashes
<Borg^Queen> you disc is mounted
<Borg^Queen> Unmount it
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: what?
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: crashes??!
<Choubaka> Borg^Queen: Basically all those fears are voided with Ubuntu. :p
<Borg^Queen> How do I disable that automount thing
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: you think
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: yeah it crashes
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> strange
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: was the site I gave you any help?
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: is it because the disc is mounted like Borg^Queen said?
<Choubaka> I'm still installing KDE. I'll check soon.
<Tm_T> nno
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: ok, I hope it helps. I don't know anything about it. Sorry.
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: if that causes the crashing, you really have hell of a mess
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: I tes it
<Tm_T> test
<Borg^Queen> Oh and kuser crashes too.
<Borg^Queen> Are they going to fix that?
<Borg^Queen> I mean KDE has a update to it, but does kubuntu have it yet?
<Choubaka> if you report it as a bug, they will.
<Borg^Queen> Its a kde 3.4 bug
<Borg^Queen> And kde has the fix, 
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: what causes the crash?
<Borg^Queen> I don't know.
<Borg^Queen> I didn't read up on it
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: I mean how do you make it crash?
<Borg^Queen> By inputing anything. Updating a user, etc
<Quinn_Storm> yep
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: nope... unmounting it didn't help
<Borg^Queen> If you tried to change the user's password the moment you hit ok it crashs
<Borg^Queen> Quinn_Storm: it crashed?
<Quinn_Storm> Borg^Queen: yep, latest updates here
<Borg^Queen> debauchery1st: is it a dvd or a vcd?
<Borg^Queen> Quinn_Storm:  they update is there?
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: it's a DVD
<Borg^Queen> odd
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: it works in set-top dvd players
<Borg^Queen> Oh darn I wanted to ask him if he installed the update
<Borg^Queen> hell amu 
<Borg^Queen> hello rather lOL
<Borg^Queen> sorry
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: and it works in winxp 
<amu-> moin'
<Borg^Queen> OOOH don't say winxp, bad word
<debauchery1st> yeah, well .. it came with the laptop
<Borg^Queen> debauchery1st: do you have a dell by any chance?
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: HELL NO!
<Borg^Queen> ok just checking
<pointwood> I can't launch kate - if I try it in a terminal, I get this: kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: it's an HP zd8000
<Borg^Queen> Well I need to go. Thanks for helping me with my ethical delema
<Borg^Queen> HP good
<Borg^Queen> pointwood: I think I got that on the test machine
<Borg^Queen> wb BlackLabel 
<BlackLabel> ya
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: yes, looks like ubuntu repos have buggy mplayer, then compile it from newest sources then
<pointwood> this is a more or less fresh install
<BlackLabel> did anyone else an error when trying to install splashy
<Choubaka> hmm.
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: does breezybadger have an updated pkg by any chance?
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: or at least a more stable one?
<debauchery1st> Tm_T: that must've sounded ridiculous
<Borg^Queen> When is this breezy badger coming out?
<amu-> Oct.2005
<Borg^Queen> Ah the month I was born.
<Borg^Queen> Go me Go me
<verden01> whoopdy do  
<verden01> :)
* Borg^Queen beats verden01 with a stick
<verden01> ouchhhh
<verden01> hang on it was an Irish stick it didn't even hurt
<Borg^Queen> Have you seen an Irish Walking stick?
<Borg^Queen> It's a Staff
<verden01> hahahaha   well no
<debauchery1st> hmm ... must be this particular dvd.... Alex Jones: Police State II DVD works fine
<verden01> you just said a stick but an irish walking stick well thats just too much
<Borg^Queen> Aye, then laddie. Have you ever heard the phrase "Beaten to a lather"?
<verden01> yeah 
<verden01> :(
<Borg^Queen> debauchery1st: clean the disc. remember to whip from the centre out. Do NOT go in circles.
<Borg^Queen> verden01: don't frown
<verden01> :)
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: the disc is clean ... it's a DVD screener of Alexander 
<Borg^Queen> screener?
<debauchery1st> so it's probably a hacked burn or something
<Nino> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu directly over network (like with the debian network install without copying data from the cd) with a normal ubuntu install CD?
<debauchery1st> screener ... the copies they send out for "award consideration"
<Borg^Queen> Nino: I would think so.
<Borg^Queen> award consideration?
<debauchery1st> Borg^Queen: like the oscars
<Borg^Queen> oh
<Choubaka> It's not working :/
<Nino> Borg^Queen: and how to?
<Borg^Queen> Are there really developers in here from time to time. I remember Riddell said he was.
<Choubaka> Maybe it will with KDE 4.0
<Tm_T> debauchery1st: ok, use xine, it works
<Choubaka> when kde'll support input modules.
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: I hope so. Contact ubuntu and kde and ask them to do that.
<Choubaka> What KDE will there be in Breezy?
<Borg^Queen> Nino: I don't know I've never done it. but I would guess, if you can access the cdrom via your network you can install like that.
<Borg^Queen> Choubaka: what ever stable kde is out there.
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Borg^Queen> So if 4.0 i stable, I guess it will be there.
<Choubaka> Perhaps not 4.0 then
<Borg^Queen> Maybe not
<Tm_T> just check 4.0 release timing
<Tm_T> from KDE.org :p
<Borg^Queen> Ooh another problem I have with Kubuntu is all my my machines have 2 or more hard drives.
<Borg^Queen> How do I get it to partition and use these hard drive? Expert mode?
<BlackLabel> there is a partition manager when u install
<Gavrila> how unstable is breezy? I mean if I change my repositories to breezy how often will my system break?
<Borg^Queen> BlackLabel: Aye, like in Debian installer
<BlackLabel> dunno havent installed it
<Borg^Queen> I have on a test machine.
<Borg^Queen> But I didn't remember
<Borg^Queen> Too tired.
<crimsun> Gavrila: expect serious instability for these first few weeks
<Borg^Queen> hello _trevor 
<Borg^Queen> and good night to all
<Borg^Queen> Thanks for your input.
<Borg^Queen> I have a lot to think about
<Gavrila> crimsun: when do you think it will be usable?
<crimsun> Gavrila: depends what you require as "usable"
<Gavrila> crimsun: like debian unstable is
<crimsun> it should be that stable always, at least
<crimsun> if you only update once per day, you'll probably be fine
<crimsun> if you update every 30 minutes, you're bound to catch something in flux
<Gavrila> crimsun: debian unstable never broke my system... sometimes screwed up some update, but never had to reinstall
<Gavrila> crimsun: I usually update my system once a day
<Gavrila> or once every 2 days
<crimsun> then it should be safe for you to begin using Breezy in 3-4 weeks
<Gavrila> because I found kubuntu really a great distro
<Gavrila> but the thing I dislike is that once I install it
<Gavrila> it will never upgrade
<crimsun> that's a _good_ thing.
<Gavrila> for some things yes
<Gavrila> not for others
<crimsun> stability is always a good thing
<Gavrila> for example, kde 3.4.1 will be surely better than and more stable than 2.4.0
<Gavrila> 3.4.0
<Gavrila> but I won't get it keeping hoary repositories
<crimsun> that's the hope, but it doesn't always work out that way.
<Gavrila> crimsun: I use kde since a long time... it IS so :)
<Gavrila> and let me tell you I didn't find kde 3.4.0 SO stable
<crimsun> just because it has been doesn't imply it will always be
<crimsun> think about how often you upgrade your RAM
<Gavrila> crimsun: ehehe are u a Karl Popper fan?
<Gavrila> I can't see the point in my RAM
<crimsun> it's the whole abstraction and layering bit
<crimsun> obviously some things must remain stable
<crimsun> updating to a new kernel everyday is bound to introduce regressions
<_tek> hello everyone, damn this is a fairly full house even for this room
<crimsun> heh, I remember when it was 4 people
<Gavrila> crimsun: that's what I've been saying. I don't complain about kernel upgrades, but stable software released an improved as it could be a new kde
<crimsun> Gavrila: well, that's why Kubuntu will release every six months
<Gavrila> hheheh I'm an update freak O_o
<crimsun> there are a bunch in every crowd
<Gavrila> don't shoot me please :(
<Gavrila> :P
<Gavrila> !seen
<Gavrila> is there any seen command or sort of?
<incubii> no matter how many bloody times i install mplayer-powerpc it doesnt exit
<Nino> Is there an official internet mirror with the ubuntu archiv (for install from) ???
<incubii> to perform a net install ?
<Nino> yes
<Nino> incubii: i have a laptop, i can boot from cd but after i plugged in the wth card and removed the cdrom i can not plugin the cdrom again. it does not get detected anymore
<incubii> i dont beleive you can install (k)ubuntu through net install
<Nino> why not?
<incubii> it doesnt have the option ?
<Nino> it has, you type expert as the boot parameter
<incubii> oh ok
<incubii> i never saw it in expert mode
<incubii> only ever bothered with cd install due to dialup
<incubii> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release powerpc (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<incubii>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<incubii>  deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<incubii>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<incubii>  deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<incubii>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<incubii>  deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<incubii>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<incubii>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<incubii>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<incubii>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<incubii> theres my apt list
<incubii> is that what yo are after
<incubii> ?
<Gavrila> how can I set a folder in kmail to display html emails while default behavior is set to not allow it?
<March-RX8> hello
<Borg^Queen> wow, a lot happened while I was away
<Borg^Queen> hello March-RX8 and good night to all
<March-RX8> night???
<March-RX8> does anyone know the command to write to add universe packages to my system
<psn> March-RX8: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<amu> sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<March-RX8> how can i change screen resolution
<amu> use kcontrol, or there's a menu entry for it 
<March-RX8> but i cant change the colour displayed
<amu> run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Aircobra> good day
<March-RX8> it says xserver-xorg not installed (but it is installed)
<malte> hm, why is it not possible to clear the history in konqueror? nothing happens when i press the clear history-button
<Aircobra> anyone has a chrashy Kaffeine?
<buz> kaffeine is broken i think
<Aircobra> I have kubuntu on two PCs installed
<buz> it will keep up chewing loads of cpu
<buz> and network streams dont work at all
<Aircobra> yea
<Aircobra> you have to kill it after closing
<buz> yeah
<Aircobra> otherwise it consumes CPU
<buz> killall kaffeine if you want to get your cpu back ;-)
<buz> and amarok doesn't seem to want to play any streams either
<buz> but vlc works fine
<Aircobra> well i havent tried streams 
<buz> could you try?
<buz> if 3 people have that problem it's one for sure
<Aircobra> sure
<Aircobra> one moment
<March-RX8> how can i restart the X11 from a tty
<buz> March-RX8: startx
<March-RX8> i cant that way, it say it's already running
<buz> mhh
<buz> killall xorg ?
<Aircobra> buz i tried streaming www.s-s-s.ch - AmaroK loaded, but then froze
<Aircobra> system have me a message it is not responding
<buz> mhh same here
<buz> kaffeine doesnt do anything much anymore either
<buz> in the preview it worked
<Aircobra> gee, funny, i've been using amarok and kaffeine on mandrake 10.1 with no trouble
<buz> well as i say, in the preview the problem wasnt apparent
<Aircobra> have you tried googling ?
<buz> na
<Aircobra> or searched in forums, wikis?
<buz> i'm not bothered by it enough as long vlc works ;-)
<Aircobra> vlc is nice, but not interface-wise
<buz> vlc has always been my preferred mediaplayer anyway
<Aircobra> its rather ugly :)
<amadeus> yeah vlc is rocking!!
<buz> mhh you need to use the skinned version
<buz> then it looks like a osx metal app
<Aircobra> yeah, maybe
<buz> the ui is simple but efficient
<Aircobra> will try that later
<buz> itunes it isnt nor should it be
<Aircobra> true
<buz> now lets see about noatun
<buz> that's completely broken it seems
<buz> keeps flashing its icon and doing weird stuff
<buz> conclusion: kde media layer is probably fucked
<amadeus> #kde ?
<Quinn_Storm> buz: actually, conclusion: use a better media player :-P
<buz> like
<buz> i'd say its a kubuntu problem
<buz> it worked back in the preview release
<March-RX8> why dont you install wmp over wine?
<buz> so not #kde
<buz> LOL
<buz> i tried, didn't work
<buz> i could run it in qemu though ;-)
<buz> nah, wmp is the worst media player ever
<March-RX8> try itunes over wine then
<buz> i dont like itunes
<buz> for streaming media, vlc is fine
<March-RX8> xmms?
<Quinn_Storm> for non-streaming media, use amaroK
<buz> and for local mp3s, it seems as amarok would work
<Quinn_Storm> even for streaming music
<March-RX8> mplayer?
<buz> Quinn_Storm: did you try streaming music in kubuntu final on amarok?
<buz> doesn't work for me anymore
<buz> and noatun doesn't even load properly
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Quinn_Storm> buz: that's strange...but I use an amaroK compiled from cvs and use it w/ the xine engine
<buz> mhh
<Choubaka> I can't use beep-media-player anymore.
<buz> there obviously IS something wrong
<ice_1963> will mplayer play dvd's ????
<Choubaka> it seemingly stopped working after I installed kde.
<buz> mhh amarok doesn't even show any installed engines
<buz> WTF
<buz> maybe that's the problem
<buz> and i think mplayer is somehow acting weird with streams too
<amu> what's wrong with kaffeine watching dvd's ?  
<buz> i think kaffeine is totally broken
<amu> you just install libdvdcss and you can watch them 
<buz> i know that
<buz> but kaffeine itself crashes upon closing
<`TUX``> amu:  hi 
<buz> and won't play any streams for me
<`TUX``> kaffeine  crash  on  3  computer with  kubuntu
<`TUX``> or  stay  PID  after closed  and  100% cpu
<buz> yeah same here
<March-RX8> when i used mdk it never crashed
<amu> you use ubuntu3 packages ?  
<buz> and noatun wont load either
<`TUX``> amu:  kaffeine  debian  manteiner  told  that  is  a  ubuntu  issue 
<`TUX``> i tryed  debian pkg but  
<`TUX``> problem  is  there 
<`TUX``> is  some lib  related i think
<amu> `TUX``: slowly, which version you use, and what crashes ? 
<buz> the one in the final
<buz> the preview release worked
<`TUX``> 0.6.0unbuntu2
<buz> 0.6-0ubuntu2
<Gavrila> hey guys, do hoary updates include crashfix updates or only security^
<buz> maybe xine is broken
<`TUX``> if  i  launch kaffeine file  from  console  and  close  it  crash 
<amu> ic , that's correct there were some problems, nd it looks like ubuntu3 didnt appear in the final install/live set, so feel free upgrade to ubuntu3 
<`TUX``> if  i launch  clicking on a  file  and  close it close 
<buz> apt-get distupgrade wont upgrade it
<`TUX``> but  PId  stay  there sucking CPU
<amu> yep, those things are fixed in ubuntu3 
<`TUX``> it is  not  a  xine  problem  because  all  xine  prog  works  well
<`TUX``> except kaffeine
<buz> so where can we get it?
<`TUX``> where is  ubuntu3 pkg?
<`TUX``> there isn't in breezy
<amu> hold on i'll check, i uploaded it a week ago 
<malte> it's not in the rep
<buz> i have main, update, universe and multiverse
<malte> same here
<buz> no updates since the release
<March-RX8> how can i get synaptic in kubuntu?? i did it on the other pc but i dont remember how (with GUI)
<buz> apt-get install synaptic
<March-RX8> it get all the dependence automatically?
<amu> Accepted kaffeine 0.6-0ubuntu3 (source)
<amu> From: 
<amu> Andreas Mueller <amu@ubuntu.com>
<amu>   To: 
<amu> hoary-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<amu>   Date: 
<amu> 06.04.2005 18:40
<amu> Accepted:
<amu> kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<amu>   to pool/main/k/kaffeine/kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<amu> kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu3.dsc
<amu>   to pool/main/k/kaffeine/kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu3.dsc
<Nino>  hi, in the file sources.list what is the hoary-security thing ??? # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Aircobra> you ment /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<amu> strange, not arrived till today... 
<Nino> ok, next thing. Control Center Network Settings in KDE refuses to accept an IP for the Default Gateway and it also refuses to accept an IP for the DNS for my just plugged in PCMCIA ethernet card. pinging another pc (by IP) works. Why is this? Where can i configure it by hand???
<ubuntu> hello 
<karltk> I was wondering what tricks I have to do in order to get printing working properly. I've started /etc/init.d/cupsys, it listens to port localhost:631, but when trying to connect to this port (say, by printing from kdf, using konqueror or even telnet), it just hangs. Any ideas?
<Aircobra> is there any way to make firefox look better in Kubuntu?
<Aircobra> it looks normaly in Ubuntu, but on KDE its just not right
<Aircobra> --
<Aircobra> another thing: I have huge un-antialiased fonts on aMule
<Aircobra> any ideas what's causing it?
<Aircobra> and how to fix it
<malte> amule is not gtk2 iirc, and firefox can be kde-ized by using the qt-gtk-theme-thingamob
<Tm_T> hullo
<tuxor> hiho
<Aircobra> fifo :)
<malte> hullo
<Aircobra> malte please explain about this kde-izing process
<Aircobra> do you mean i should change theme for KDE ?
<malte> "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones"
<malte> of course, i prefer konqueror myself :)
<Aircobra> konqueror is nice
<Aircobra> but its the extensions that make firefox no1 in my opinion
<Aircobra> and thanks for help malte 
<malte> Aircobra, np
* Aircobra so happy - the apps dont look crappy (no more)
<Aircobra> how poetic
<CellarDoor> hey
<CellarDoor> can anyone help a n00b get himself connected to better repositories ?
<Nino> ok, well
<CellarDoor> Im a command line n00b and instructions @ http://ubuntuguide.org/ don't seem to work
<CellarDoor> someone with some patience :P
<CellarDoor> wb KaiL
<KaiL> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt looks nice on xchat :)
<CellarDoor> Im in need of a little help here
<verden01> Hi
<CellarDoor> hi verden01
<verden01> hey
<Aircobra> CellarDoor hold on
<verden01> what sort of help
<Aircobra> what part on ubuntuguide.org is unclear ?
<CellarDoor> could someone walk me through adding new repositories so I can easily get just about anythin I wan't through Kynaptic ?
<verden01> yeah install synaptic
<verden01> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<CellarDoor> is synaptic better ?
<Aircobra> ir sure is :)
<KaiL> grr... brb (X-restart)
<CellarDoor> okies
<verden01> well you can add repositories with it
<CellarDoor> aah this is good :)
<verden01> install it and i'll walk youthrough it
<verden01> i think there is a howto on this as well
<verden01> anyone?
<CellarDoor> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<verden01> do you have gedit?
<CellarDoor> > sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CellarDoor> oops
<verden01> yeah
<CellarDoor> no I don't have gedit
<CellarDoor> sorry for repeat
<verden01> you have nano so youcan use that if you like
<CellarDoor> nano ?
<CellarDoor> just a sec
<KaiL> why on earth I can't get my overlay back
<verden01> sudo nano -t /etc/apt/sources.list
<verden01> when yu have nano up scroll down and uncomment anything that has universe in it
<CellarDoor> okies verden01 gimmie a sec
<verden01> do you know how to uncomment?
<CellarDoor> nopes :P
<verden01> delete the # in any line that has universe 
<verden01> let me know when youhave done that
<verden01> i'm in australia too so i could just send youmy apt/sources.list
<verden01> and you could add it
<CellarDoor> ok Ive removed the #'s I see for universe...
<CellarDoor> ooh
<CellarDoor> so what do I do to save that ?
<verden01> ok now go Ctrl c and Ctrl v and then Ctrl x and youshould be done
<CellarDoor> okay
<verden01> when youhave done that   do a sudo apt-get update
<CellarDoor> are there more souces I can add ?
<CellarDoor> okay
<verden01> yeah but the ubuntu guide will tell youthose i only have universe enabled as an extra
<CellarDoor> ooh I type sudo apt-get update precious and aways it goes precious
<verden01> when the update has finished close the console and start kynaptic and youwill have many more packages to choose from :)
<CellarDoor> okies
<CellarDoor> lemmy see
<verden01> your on braodband so it shouldn't take long
<verden01> hey not bad advice for free   :-)
<CellarDoor> yeah :D
<verden01> thats what makes linux so good
<CellarDoor> thanks mate
<verden01> the communities
<verden01> your welcome
<CellarDoor> yeah i been watching the ubuntu/kutuntu community action and thats what pushed me over the line to install it
<verden01> now you can download as many packages as you want
<verden01> have youused linux b4?
<CellarDoor> kewlness
<verden01> debian is great
<CellarDoor> yeah but haven't learned much, tried FC1 briefly, then went to Mandrake for a few months, now Im using Kubuntu
<verden01> well if you want to learn then debian is the way to go
<verden01> and i think kubuntu is great
<verden01> so CellarDoor did all that go right?
<CellarDoor> Im not sure actaully
<CellarDoor> yeah, I just installed Kdict
<CellarDoor> that wasn't on there before
<verden01> well if you have kubuntu open go tothe left had top and go to sections and it will show you wether the packages are from universe or not
<verden01> it starts off with ameture radio
<CellarDoor> kynaptic crashed
<verden01> oh open it again from the menu
<CellarDoor> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<verden01> do you have a konsole open
<CellarDoor> nope
<CellarDoor> I do now
<verden01> ok
<verden01> type kynaptic and see if it opens
<CellarDoor> oh kynaptic opened, it just had a couple of error dialoges come up first
<verden01> or i should have said sudo kynaptic
<verden01> how did it go?
<CellarDoor> kynaptic opens but says: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CellarDoor> also says: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<verden01> maybe ddo a reboot
<CellarDoor> hmm okies
<amu> you need to start kynaptix with: sudo kynaptic 
<CellarDoor> yea I did that
<CellarDoor> gonna reboot brb
<verden01> k
<amu> than it probably runs on anonther session, or died last time using it, and there's still a lock file 
<verden01> thats happend to me b4
<verden01> theres a few bugs in this kubuntu still
<verden01> kate seems to crash on me
<verden01> and i can't change the size of the panel to a custom size
<KaiL> works here..
<verden01> oh i downloaded the final release yesterday and to be honest the rc that was updated was better
<verden01> wb
<CellarDoor> back
<CellarDoor> ty
<verden01> is it working?
<CellarDoor> ok so what do I do in kynaptic to see what repositories are available ?
<CellarDoor> kynaptic seems ok
<verden01> just have a look around at the packages 
<verden01> you can change how youlook at them
<verden01> do you have insatlled and not installed
<CellarDoor> aaah yes i c yeh starts with ameteur radio
<verden01> ok so you definately have the extra repositories enabled :)
<CellarDoor> yay :D
<verden01> have fun 
<CellarDoor> thanks !
<verden01> i out of here for tonight bed time    no worries anytime bye
<CellarDoor> I haven't had help like this with any other distro
<CellarDoor> okies night
<verden01> well get used to it  :)
<CellarDoor> :D
* CellarDoor be's excited
<Speedy2> Well, not every hardware works :/
<Speedy2> The Live CD (and I presume the installer) doesn't have drivers for my LSI Logic Fusion MPT U320 SCSI controller
<CellarDoor> aww
<CellarDoor> still no libdvdcss
<CellarDoor> :(
<CellarDoor> can anyone help me with libdvdcss ?
<thoreauputic> CellarDoor: marillat repository
<CellarDoor> okies
<CellarDoor> how do I add that ?
<thoreauputic> CellarDoor: it's listed on the wiki Restricted Formats page I think
<thoreauputic> read the page, it tells you how
<CellarDoor> okies
<thoreauputic> or look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<CellarDoor> okay thanks
<CellarDoor> bbs
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<jude> is there any way to choose a style/theme for gnome apps in kubuntu?
<jude> they kinda look terrible here :)
<unimil> if you've got gtk2-enines-gtk-qt (iirc) package installed.. you can choose it from the control center.
<unimil> gah.. gtk2-engines-gtk-qt or something.
<jude> the kde control centre? Right, I'll install that package then, thanks
<Speedy2> http://www.polinux.upv.es/mozilla/temas.php?idioma=en
<Speedy2> gtk-QT themeing engine
<Speedy2> err
<Speedy2> That wasn't the right URl, sorry
<Speedy2> Search for "gtk-qt-engine" on www.freshmeat.net
<Speedy2> You should get it
<Aircobra> you can apt-get it too
<jude> thanks Speedy2 
<\sh> morning
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> yesterday I installed kubuntu (using bootstrap)
<eazel7> I can't figure out why kdesu doesn't runs any program
* jude is happy - xchat doesn't look so ugly now :)
<Choubaka> gtk apps are ugly only under KDE. :/
<eazel7> jude: when it looked ugly?
<jude> it looked ugly til i got it using qt themes 
<jude> looked out of place
<jude> it's about the only gnome app I ever liked
<\sh> jude: screenshot?
<eazel7> well, konversation is very similar
<\sh> sad that only 0.17 came out after the hoary release
<jude> it is
<jude> konversati0n has too much wasted screen room for my tastes
<jude> but thats what I'm using currently - trying to get used to it :)
<eazel7> you think
<psn> jude: in what way?
<\sh> jude: well..if I have the time to bring kmyirc alive i will code another type of irc client..no dcc no scripts nothing pure irc ;)
<jude> of course, it's all about opinions after all
<jude> \sh put me on the mailing list - that sounds ideal :)
<eazel7> \sh: use jabber then
<\sh> jude: kmyirc.sf.net ;)
<jude> noted :)
<\sh> eazel7: well...i'm a jabber server admin as well...I have my own ;)
<jude> "
<\sh> jude: but the code is too old for compiling under actual kde ;)
<kkathman> good morning, or whatever it is where you are :)
<KaiL> jude: I'll use konversation the day, I can hide the server tabs...
<jude> well get your skates on then - us non-coders are depending on you
<eazel7> \sh: great, what jeps it incorpores? does it have pubsub?
<jude> Kail: that's one annoyance - also i want the damn things at the top, and no status bar
<\sh> eazel7: not right now...
<eazel7> ok
<\sh> eazel7: i'm waiting for a non python implementation ;)
<eazel7> ok
<eazel7> so, anybody has any idea about kdesu doesn't works to me?
<\sh> eazel7: but proxy65 is in ( ok also python ,)) icq, aim, msn and muc
<psn> jude: you can put the tabs on the top and hide the statusbar
<jude> psn: in konv?
<psn> jude: yup
* jude would appreciate instruction
<KaiL> wow, gcc 4.0 in breezy?
<psn> jude: for the statusbar: Settings->Hide Statusbar
<\sh> well
<\sh> funny thing is on the console: kdesu kcontrol workds
<jude> ahaha
<eazel7> wasn't it already in the hoary dev?
* jude is an idiot
<KaiL> is that binary compatible to 3.x?
<KaiL> or again Problems?
<eazel7> \sh: not to me :(
<\sh> but running kdesu directly from kcontrol (e.g. for network control) its not working
<jude> \sh that doesn't work here either
<eazel7> it doesn't works neither from the console :(
<jude> I had to edit net settings by hand
<psn> jude: for the tabbar: Settings->Configure Konversation...->Behavior->Tab Bar->Labels->Place tab labels on top
<\sh> well finally i don't have to edit anything...sudo pon dsl-provider or in the office vi dhcp...it's running ;)
<jude> thanks psn, I promise to pay more attention in future
<KaiL> has anybody updated from debian/sarge and got sudo to work?
<psn> jude: just come by #konversation if you got any other questions
<jude> psn: ta - is there a scripting interface?
<psn> jude: not really... you can use some dcop based scripts though... eg /media
<Tm_T> huoh
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T !
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> I'm listening music I used to listen over 5 years ago
<kkathman> I got tickled a bit with the new announcement from Mandriva
<Tm_T> brings much memories
<kkathman> Mandriva is putting out an "interim" release, which they are only releasing to their paying membership...kinda crappy if you ask me. Otherwise you have to pay for it. No download.
<eazel7> :-/
<kkathman> dont they believe in "open" or is this the Red Hat model all over again?
<Tm_T> hm
<eazel7> I bought the mandrake 7.2 and it was my worst invested money
<jude> has anyone ever run crossover-ofice on kubuntu? I'm considering buying a copy...
<eazel7> jude: I did
<\sh> kkathman: they need money
<eazel7> jude: it works, don't worry
<jude> eazel7: thats great to know, thanks
<kkathman> \sh obviously
<eazel7> jude: but the same as with flash plugin, if you plan to use the plugins, disable composite
<jude> I want it for IE (web page testing) and autocad
<jude> eazel7: I don't understand the instruction, sorry - is that an X option?
<eazel7> jude: it's a extension
<\sh> jude: use arcad ;)
<\sh> jude: running under windows and linux ;)
<\sh> jude: native
<eazel7> jude: probably you doesn't have it enabled
<eazel7> is there any good open source cad program?
<jude> I have never found one, but that doesn't mean there isn't one :)
<\sh> qcad? ,-)
<\sh>  but arcad .. it's worth the money...i was working with this guy couple of years ago..1987 i think it was...there was the first release of this programm running on a 286/386 :) 
<eazel7> qcad isn't 3d
<jude> how much is arcad?
<\sh> jude: i don't know..there are several pricing modells...best is if u r a student :)
<\sh> http://www.arcad.de
<jude> yeah, I found the site - it looks nice
<\sh> its using a render software to show you the want to be build house ;)
<jude> yeah, I've done some architectural visulalisation stuff, but it was on windows - modelled in autocad and rendered in max
<jude> I'm trying to learn blender now :)
<kkathman> jude: what's blender?
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone from mumbai, india out here having the ubuntu cds ? i'd like to buy them...
<jude> 3d model/rener/anim app
<eazel7> for those things I used several times kpovmodeler getting great results
<eazel7> but those wasn't huge models, complex, not huge
<\sh> eazel7: blender has all...3d modelling, rendering and animation ;)
<jude> it is a fantastic example of what open source can achieve
<\sh> eazel7: but i can't use it....for the first stepthrough blender tutorial...the time should be 30 minutes for the first half of it...i used 1 1/2 hours to work through ;)
<eazel7> \sh: I know, blender has all, but my brain lost the 90% of its mass after an accidental lobotomy, which makes me to be unable to learn blender
<jude> hehe
<\sh> eazel7: dude, me too ;)
<jude> you can do it - have you ever done 3d/cad before?
<eazel7> hehe
<eazel7> yup
<jude> ah, thats not the bottleneck then :)
<jude> I have been finding it hard to transfer skills though, I'll admit. Blender has some very different approaches to max
<eazel7> void think (void *data); warning: unused variable data
<\sh> warning: function  'void think' never used 
<eazel7> hehehe
<jude> wings3d is a really nice modeller, if that's where blender is tripping you up...
<eazel7> is it oss jude ?
<jude> sudo apt-get install wings3d :)
<jude> yup 
<jude> also http://www.wings3d.com/
* eazel7 installing wings3d
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> what's that
<jude> bummer - it fails here...
<jude> 1> Driver Failed {error,{open_error,"/usr/lib/erlang/lib/esdl-0.94.0615/priv/sdl_driver.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"}}
<jude> that dir is there, but empty
<jude> how can I find out if sdl is installed here?
<JRe> hello
<JRe> i'd like to help on the kubuntu project and i took a look to the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPeople page
<jude> hi JRe
<Riddell> JRe: cool
<JRe> so i'd like to know how can i get in touch to help the project team :)
<Riddell> JRe: see HelpingKubuntu too
<Riddell> JRe: I'm here
<JRe> oki thx
<JRe> in fact i am pretty interessed to help on the kynaptic project :)
<JRe> because i were dreaming for a long time of a Qt based apt front end
<JRe> better than KPackage
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone from mumbai, india out here having the ubuntu cds ? i'd like to buy them...
<\sh> da_bon_bon: ask on the MLs
<da_bon_bon> \sh: mailing lists ?
<\sh> yeah
<eazel7> why the distros still builds the kde against the xmms package
<eazel7> ??
<KaiL> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-01-28 02:13 ../../mozilla/plugins/kaffeineplugin.so -> ../../mozilla/plugins/kaffeineplugin.so
<KaiL> ...why happenes this again and again?
<JRe> anyone knows how can i find informations on the Kynaptic devel team?
<KaiL> around 90% of all plugin packages are broken because the "plugin" is only a link on itself
<eazel7> in the package info?
<da_bon_bon> eazel7: are u sure what are u speaking ?
<JRe> yeah goog idea :)
<JRe> but i have the debian sid package
<eazel7> da_bon_bon: some packages has links
<da_bon_bon> eazel7: like ?
<eazel7> reiserfsprogs
<eazel7> right now
<da_bon_bon> eazel7: then where does xmms come in ?
<eazel7> kicker-applets
<eazel7> kicker-applets depends on xmms
<eazel7> ='(
<eazel7> how can I 'rebuild' a debian package building the deb... as ubuntu would do it but changing an option in the configure?
<\sh> eazel7: download the source packages from debian server
<\sh> check inside the sourcetree the debian/ dir
<eazel7> \sh: apt-get source kicker-applets done
<\sh> change rules and changelog and control or control.in if its using cdbs
<\sh> eazel7: there is also a documentation how to rebuild debian sources for ubuntu
<\sh> on the wiki
<eazel7> \sh: gonna check that
<\sh> developerresources
<\sh> eazel7: and use finally pbuilder
<\sh> wiki/PbuilderHowto
<eazel7> did you read the article 'ubuntu would be harmful to debian' or something sortof?
<\sh> no
<\sh> but I'm taking a nap now...cause i want to write a howto about building packages ....
<eazel7> I think that was on osnews
<eazel7> \sh: great!!!
<kkathman> \sh: I will be looking forward to that
<\sh> eazel7: u can start reading my first howto ;) wiki/StephanHermann , there is a subpage on the bottom of my page...check this out...please correct some misspellings etc :)
<\sh> guys...cu later in the night :)
<JRe> re
<JRe> anyone know how can i contact the kynaptic devel team? i am really interrested in helping them :) ?
<jude> no idea, sorry - is there anything in the app's help dialog maybe?
<JRe> there is not yet an anout box 
<JRe> about box
<Riddell> JRe: they'll be me
<jude> Riddell: are you the whole thing then?
<Riddell> jude: no, but I do kubuntu with others
<buz> props to you, Riddell 
<buz> maybe one of you devs could look into the multimedia stuff?
<jude> Riddell: sorry, I meant kpackage specifically
<buz> seems kinda broken, especially kaffeine
<Riddell> buz: there was a fixed kaffine package uploaded but it was too late to get on the CD alas
<kkathman> anyone here know python?
<buz> yeah but why dont i get it with apt-get???
<membreya> python..great guy
<Riddell> jude: I don't do kpackage, I packaged kynaptic
<membreya> big drinker
<buz> i tried apt-get daily since the release, nothing
<membreya> ugly when he drinks
<kkathman> mornin membreya !
<membreya> :D
<membreya> aloha!
<jude> Riddell: ah, now i understand :)
<kkathman> membreya: I wish I was there right now :)
<uniq> jude: http://webcvs.kde.org/kdeadmin/kpackage/README?rev=1.1.1.1&sortby=date&view=markup
<membreya> kkathman: hell no ..it's 12 degrees :|
<kkathman> membreya: I mean Hawaii :)
<membreya> ooooooh gotcha ;)
<kkathman> membreya: you know any python by chance?
<membreya> thought you were coming on to me :| was trying to let you down gently :P
<membreya> nope kkathman sorry
<uniq> jude: the readme says - Toivo Pedaste (toivo@ucs.uwa.edu.au) 
<kkathman> ROFL :)
<membreya> kkathman: you could always join #python :P
<kkathman> Im trying to change colors on something....it says color=0,0,0   Im assuming thats rgb
<kkathman> but, I changed it to 255,255,255 and the python prog bombs, so Im obviously wrong
<membreya> 255,255,255 is right for RGB
<kkathman> so if  0,0,0 is black,  I bet 16, 16, 16 is white?
<membreya> 255,255,255 = white
<kkathman> yeah right, but I put in 255,255,255 and the program bombs
<kkathman> maybe 15, 15, 15 ?? errh
<membreya> go to #python and bitch at em
<membreya> NO ...255,255,255 is historically white in RGB
<Aircobra> if it starts with 0 it ends with 15
<kkathman> yep I'd think that too
<kkathman> its a karama theme
<jude> can konversation connect to more than one server at once?
<kkathman> the monitor Im using has black text...and I want it white
<membreya> kkathman: I run superkaramba, my theme uses 255,255,255 as it's colour and it's white
<kkathman> membreya: do you use that ubermon1.0 ?
<membreya> ewwww no
<kkathman> membreya: which mon do you use?
<membreya> kkathman: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18936
<kkathman> thanks, :)
<malte> will there be packages for latest kdevelop for kubuntu at some point?
<kkathman> membreya: well its based on ubermon :)
<kkathman> I'll try that
<membreya> ubermon is ugly though :P
<kkathman> hey membreya do you know how to get the sensors working on a system...I know you have to tie them in somehow...got a reference on that?
<membreya> erm, how do you mean "how to get them working" lol
<kkathman> membreya: well, right now, I dont get anything on temperature or fan stuff
<membreya> kkathman: go to your konsole and type cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/
<membreya> then look at the filesi n there
<kkathman> okie dokie..thank you :)
<jude> can konversation connect to more than one server at once?
<Riddell> jude: yes
<Tm_T> why not
<Aircobra> see you everyone
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Tm_Konversation: o/
<Tm_Konversation> ok, this stinks
<malte> xchat rocks 
<malte> sadly i don't think there are any good kde irc clients at all :/
<Tm_Konversation> irssi <3
<membreya> konversation :D
<Tm_Konversation> just testing
<Tm_Konversation> plah, I hate this
<kkathman> damn they need to fix kaffeine!!!
<Tm_Konversation> ok, this sucks
<Tm_T> eh, and quit messaged don't work
<psn> Tm_T: ofcourse it doesn't
<Tm_T> ofcourse?
<psn> Tm_T: 1) you wasn't online long enough 2) you had clones
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> clones?
<Tm_T> nope
<psn> Tm_T: yes yourself as Tm_T 
<Tm_T> but not linked
<psn> Tm_T: doesn't matter on freenode afaik
<Tm_T> eh, so it just guess Tm_* are clones?
<Tm_T> ehh
<psn> Tm_T: no your host would be telling
<Tm_T> ok, no quitmessage 'cause freenode, I see
<Tm_T> psn: nope, different host
<psn> Tm_T: ok then too short time online then, needs 10mins or so iirc
<Tm_T> ok, that's freenode specialities then
<psn> Tm_T: btw what sucked?
<Tm_T> ok, I hate namelist, couldn't find button to remove it
<psn> Tm_T: it's awfully hard to fix such statements ;)
<Tm_T> ok, I dislike graphical clients, and Konversation is typical gui client
<psn> Tm_T: ah that I can't fix
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but I don't need to like it, so it's allright
<psn> Tm_T: well I try to fix bugs if there are any else I don't really care what people like or not :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> psn: is there any way to remove namelist?
<psn> Tm_T: you could minimize it with the splitter
<Tm_T> but it's still there
<psn> Tm_T: I'll add an option to remove it completely
<Tm_T> uh, nice
<psn> Tm_T: well you don't see it.. so why care?
<Tm_T> I care
<Tm_T> just a way of rhinking
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I need to optimize my desktop, uses way too much RAM atm
<psn> Tm_T: you do realize linux use all ram available
<Tm_T> psn: yes, as cache and such
<St0n3-C0l> psn: Yes, only if you use KDE ;)
<psn> St0n3-C0l: no always
<Tm_T> but I mean restricted/app memory use
<St0n3-C0l> GNOME uses not that much memory
<Tm_T> St0n3-C0l: actually more
<Tm_T> =)
<St0n3-C0l> Tm_T: I disagree :)
<Tm_T> St0n3-C0l: it depends your configuration
<psn> Tm_T: you don't get the correct numbers from top and such
<Tm_T> psn: I don't watch it from top
<St0n3-C0l> GNOME uses around 150-170mb whereas KDE uses 210-230mb
<Tm_T> St0n3-C0l: nope
<Tm_T> St0n3-C0l: my KDE uses ~110
<St0n3-C0l> I used both in 1week 
<St0n3-C0l> LoL maybe you tweaked it ...
<KaiL> what do you count? RAM or Disk?
<Tm_T> KaiL: RAM
<KaiL> then forget these Numbers, just forget them
<Tm_T> St0n3-C0l: ofcourse, default is never the best possible
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<KaiL> it's IDIOTIC to count a RAM usage for a desktop that way
<St0n3-C0l> Tm_T: LOL but I am not a tweaker eh...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> KaiL: why?
<KaiL> you can at most compare the RAM-usage as long as no app is running
<St0n3-C0l> KaiL: hah
<St0n3-C0l> Windows heats your system more than Linux :P
<KaiL> and then both numbers are way to high
<Tm_T> hm
<KaiL> here: naked X 50MB, xfce 63MB, KDE 72MB
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> but KDE runs ok even in 64 RAM :p
<KaiL> not really, if your swap-device is slow
<Tm_T> yes, that's right
<KaiL> and it IS slow, if you have such an old computer :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> p300/64ram and Knoppix was quite usable
<KaiL> it also depends on the screen resolution as I can see
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> KaiL: it's all about vpenis ;p
<Tm_T> that's why there is always comparing
<Tm_T> actually there is a script available what check your hardware and tells your vpenis :p
<Tm_T> it's a good joke =)
<Tm_T> wanna try it?
<KaiL> with a K6-2/500, 256MiB RAM and a Matrox G550? :)
<StR> hi every1!!
<Tm_T> KaiL: yes, for fun
<KaiL> ok, or there's a bonus for totally outdated hardware *fg*
<StR> I have a question:  What is that "Journal" thing in the kontact?
<Tm_T> I'll check if I can find that script
<Tm_T> wget -qO- linuxfi.org/vpenis.sh|sh
<Tm_T> ok, I got only a 1/6 of what our main server did
<Tm_T> :/
<KaiL> 18.7 isn't that much, I guess
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> 61.5cm
<Tm_T> and even that's not much
<KaiL> bah, no bc on 3dots.de..
<Tm_T> I have AMD XP 2800+ (2088MHz) with 1GB ram and nv5700(256MB) and so on
<Tm_T> so you can guess what kinda machines got over 200cm :p
<KaiL> 80days, 2x 2.4GHz, 1GiB RAM...
<Tm_T> hm, my other desktopbox got something 160
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> I meant 40
<Tm_T> maybe I need more coffee, can't even read right line =)
<KaiL> cpuclock/4, ram/3
<KaiL> uptime-days/10?
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I don't even have a day uptime =)
<KaiL> 1d 6h
<Tm_T> 10h
<Tm_T> "you're a guru, over 6h uptime!!11 LOOOLLLL"
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> don't care
<StR> Any1 knows what that "Journal" in  kontact is for?
<jude> [jude@bigbrain jude] $ uptime
<jude>  16:33:04  up 148 days,  1:19
<jude> StR: not a clue
<jude> bigbrain is my server upstairs
<KaiL> StR: hmm
<membreya> StR: journal is exactly what it says
<membreya> like a diary..to keep notes to yourself
<StR> how do I set konsole so I see colors when I do "ls"
<membreya> what type of colours StR ?
<StR> how do I setup an encoding for konsole, so I don't have to set it up everytime I run konsole?
<membreya> mine displays colours between different types
<StR> membreya: done that.. sorry...
<StR> now I need to set the default enconding for konsole
<Tm_T> eh
<imPULSIV> hallo gr euch
<imPULSIV> bin neu hier
<imPULSIV> now english
<Tm_T> ok, so you're new in here
<Tm_T> can you speak english?
<Tm_T> or at least write it?
<imPULSIV> si
<imPULSIV> :)
<Tm_T> 'cause I have no idea what language was that
<malte> guten tag
<Tm_T> =)
<imPULSIV> German
<imPULSIV> dach auch
<Tm_T> so I thought
<imPULSIV> right you were
<malte> ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch
<Tm_T> bisse = beer ;p
<imPULSIV> great but where are you from then malte
<membreya> ich bin ein arsche lecken Sie
<malte> imPULSIV, i'm from sweden :)
<Tm_T> malte: oh, sverige !
<imPULSIV> sehr geil membreya#
<membreya> wassat imPULSIV ?:P
<Tm_T> malte: hello from east :)
<imPULSIV> so the question for today (but maybe not the last is....
<malte> Tm_T :) i don't speak finnish though :\
<imPULSIV> how do i get the icons for personal folder and so on to show on my desk?
<membreya> malte: let me put it in your native tongue...mumma mia..here we go again..my my ..
<Tm_T> malte: and I speak swedish only a little bit =)
<malte> membreya, go abba :)
<membreya> :D
<imPULSIV> lovley membreya
<malte> Tm_T, cool :) i know "yxi kaxi kolme" though
<Tm_T> malte: even after 6 years of studying it :p
<membreya> it just reinforces the view of swedes being tall blonde n sexy :P
<malte> :o
<Tm_T> malte: it's yksi :p
<Tm_T> malte: you know perkele then?
<malte> Tm_T, sry :) yeah, perkele i've heard before
<Tm_T> haha
<trougnouf> gn?
<kay> hi :)
<Tm_T> malte: so what's the weather in there? still have some snow?
<imPULSIV> i want the iconsfor personal folder and trash to show up on my desktop instead of startpanel
<imPULSIV> how does that work
<imPULSIV> kiss keep it short and simple
<malte> Tm_T, it's mostly gone now, we've actually been having rather nice spring weather the last couple of weeks :)
<malte> Tm_T, how 'bout you/
<malte> ?*
<imPULSIV> arent you using ubuntu with kde here?
<Tm_T> same here, but mostly snow still in here east, southern Finland is greener
<imPULSIV> wtf y is everybody simply ignoring mykindly asked questions?
<malte> Tm_T, where do you live? i'm from stockholm
<Fhigo> how...
<imPULSIV> does that work?
<imPULSIV> already asked like that but it doesnt seem towork here
<Tm_T> malte: I'm from Joensuu
<imPULSIV> plz anyone here help
<Tm_T> imPULSIV: hmm, what was your question again?
<Fhigo> HELP PLZ .. i downloaded kubuntu and i tried to install but everytime same error @ install he can't find a spezific package.. i don't know if its a problem with my cd-bruner.. or i dont know because i tried a few cds
<imPULSIV> how i got the trash to show on desktop
<malte> Tm_T, mkay :) don't know where that is i'm afraid
<Tm_T> malte: farther east
<imPULSIV> so Tm_T
<Tm_T> imPULSIV: just right click on desktop, create new icon ...
<malte> Tm_T, ok, cool
<Fhigo> same problem was at the ubuntu too
<jude> how do I set up kubuntu so I can compile kde apps?
<Fhigo> but just @ hoary
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> jude: just install all needed devels and libs and compilers
<Fhigo> nobody knows my problem? *crys*
<jude> Tm_T: and they are?
<Fhigo> i want kubuntu
<Tm_T> jude: it depends
<Tm_T> Fhigo: sounds strange
<imPULSIV> so ill be gone for now
<malte> jude, take a look at kde-devel
<imPULSIV> thanks for helping so far
<Tm_T> Fhigo: you sure your image is ok?
<Fhigo> it must be ok
<Fhigo> but how i told
<jude> thanks malte
<Fhigo> it was at the usuall ubutu hoary also
<Fhigo> too
<Fhigo> i burned it on my mac.. with toast.. could this be the problem?
<Tm_T> jude: install gcc, g++, c++ and qt related packages too
<Tm_T> Fhigo: you burned it from image?
<Fhigo> yes
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> dunno if it make any difference, but checj if the data protocol is correct
<Tm_T> typo :/
<jude> apt-get install kde-devel installs 119Mb worth - I'll see what's missing after that :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> not much
<Fhigo> fuck off .. everything suckz
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> okay thanx for help
<Fhigo> later :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> good luck
<jude>  "sudo apt-cache search qt-devel" returns nothing - anyone know the package name I need?
<StR> apt-cache search dev | grep qt
<StR> libqt3-dev
<jude> brilliant, thanks StR 
<jude> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jude>   kde-devel kdebase-dev kdelibs4-dev kdesdk kspy libarts1-dev libkonq4-dev
<jude>   libqt3-mt-dev
<eckhart> hi
<jude> the qt install removed kde-devel!
<jude> bummer
<Tm_T> ah
<eckhart> i have some partitions on an s-ata hard disc drive
<Tm_T> so dont install it
<jude> too late :)
<eckhart> the root partition is ide
<Tm_T> jude: err
<jude> indeed :)
<Tm_T> jude: don't say you installed it?
<StR> jude: install them again
<jude> indeed I did
<Tm_T> haha
<eckhart> now on booting, kubuntu does not find the s-ata partitions of the fstab
<jude> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jude>   libqt3-dev
<Tm_T> jude: so install kde-dev again
<Tm_T> yes!
<jude> looks like I can't have both for some odd reason
<Tm_T> 'cause it seems to be included in kde-dev
<Tm_T> so you don't need it as separate package
<psn> jude: jude you need libqt3-mt-devel which was already installed
<jude> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jude> thats after reinstalling kde-dev
<Tm_T> jude: I got same problem, dunno why
<Tm_T> jude: you compiling boton?
<Tm_T> +are
<jude> no, knetmonapplet
<jude> first try at a compile on here
<membreya> jude: sudo apt-get install qt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers
<jude> $ sudo apt-get install qt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers
<jude> Reading package lists... Done
<jude> Building dependency tree... Done
<jude> E: Couldn't find package qt3-mt-dev
<membreya> sorry libqt3-mt-dev :P
<membreya> it's 2.30 am here :P
<jude> hehe
<jude> libqt3-mt-dev is already the newest version.
<jude> libqt3-headers is already the newest version.
<jude> path problems maybe?
<membreya> hmmm
<membreya> im getting the same errors :|
<jude> I was just getting to like kubuntu as well :/
<jude> but if I can only have stuff that pre-packaged...
<zack> amu: please stop ignoring me and answer my mail. if you need me to resend it, i will. 
<StR> jude: what are you trying to compile?
<jude> knetmonapplet
<jude> http://hftom.club.fr/knetmonapplet/index.html
<StR> jude: ./configure worked?
<jude> no, error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jude> I get the same error trying to compile a different app
* jude suspects something ain't right
<StR> jude: I get the same as you trying to compile that applet...
<StR> jude: don't know about other....
<jude> I'll have to see about checking the qt install I suppose
<jude> but it's time to go cook dinner - I'll see you all later
<jude> ta for the help
<amu> zack: sorry for it, i didnt found time for it. Well if you're here we can talk also in realtime. That's fine for you?   
<membreya> come back jude!
<StR> membreya: LOL!
<StR> membreya: did you find how to fix it?
<membreya> yup
<StR> membreya: how?
<membreya> export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3
<malte> does anyone know if kdevelop will be added to kubuntu?
<malte> i mean, latest (3.2 iirc)
<StR> membreya: I tried... it "worked"  I can compile it, but...
<StR> membreya: I tried   ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local   just to try it... 
<StR> and I don't see anything
<AlfonsVH> Hi guys; I've got a problem... For everyone who was here yesterday; I tried to enable DHCP in the Linux box AND in the Win2k box, but when I go to Network Settings on the linux box, it always says that the eth0 device is disabled. When I enable it and go back to control center to check the status, it's disabled again. How does this come?
<AlfonsVH> any idea, uniq, since you seem to know something about win2k
<alex> how do i install mplayer?
<malte> add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" to /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Vorik> AlfonsVH: Try to do ifup eth0'
<Vorik> as root
<Vorik> then you get an error message
<kkathman> does anyone use the cynapses monitor on their desktop?
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: what makes you think thats a w2k problem?
<AlfonsVH> Vorik, it says "ethernet device already configured"
<Vorik> ok, then try first: "ifdown eth0"
<Vorik> then "ifup eth0"
<AlfonsVH> _ReDrum_, I'm not sure, I just thought
<Vorik> beware:
<Vorik> you will lose your network connection for a moment
<Vorik> question: Your w2k box works well with dhcp?
<AlfonsVH> Vorik; to be honest, I don't know; it's configured to have DHCP enabled; haven't tried it
* _ReDRuM_ can tell you how to resolve linux dhcp issues with the console but doesnt know about the netowrk settings box
<Vorik> do you have a dhcp server fully operational then?
<AlfonsVH> haven't got a clue (I'm a newbie in networking AND linux, see); how to test it?
<Vorik> well, if you don't know, you probably dont have it...
<AlfonsVH> I have configured it, Vorik
<AlfonsVH> but I don't know if it works ok
<Vorik> oh ok
<_ReDRuM_> grep ^IPADDR /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info
<_ReDRuM_> that should tell you...
<AlfonsVH> by the way; vorik; the box does not receive a DHCP responce
<Vorik> ok, then it isnt working
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: what is the dhcp server?
<AlfonsVH> _redrum_, do you mean the IP address?
<Vorik> which computer?
<AlfonsVH> Win 2k
<_ReDRuM_> talk about go about things backward :P
<Vorik> ok, then check if the service is running
<AlfonsVH> I use a LAN connection and a USB ADSL connection
<AlfonsVH> yes it is running
<Vorik> ok.. is it a w2k server?
* _ReDRuM_ checks which dhclient kubuntu uses
<AlfonsVH> euh... Just win2k professional connected with a LAN cable to the linux box
<Vorik> crosslink? of via een hub
<StR> anyone else getting problems displaying  chars like:     in kde?
<AlfonsVH> crosslink
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: do you mind if you lose your linux network connection a second?
<AlfonsVH> nope
<Vorik> StR: None at all
<_ReDRuM_> killall dhclient3 && dhclient3 -d
<AlfonsVH> ok
<_ReDRuM_> should display helpful debug message
<_ReDRuM_> hey
<_ReDRuM_> this channels grown by a third since i started coming in here
<_ReDRuM_> that was fast
<StR> Vorik: I have this problem, but when I set encoding to western-europena..... i can see it..
<StR> Vorik: but not with the "default"
<StR> Vorik: how can I set the default encoding?
<Vorik> StR: Just a moment
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: get your debug messages?
<tibal> hi !
<tibal> new to kubuntu, just installed it :)
<tibal> it rox ! good job
<AlfonsVH> _redrum_, it says "Sit0 unknown hardware address type 776 and than some copyright stuff and then DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval xx  .... no DHCPOFFERS received ... no working leases blahblahblah ... sleeping"
<Vorik> Did you try Settings://Accessibility/ and then (translating from dutch) Country/Region and language --> Country?
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: sure your windows box isnt firewalled with zonealarm or some similar program?
<tibal> How can i set auto loggin ?
<Vorik> I think its that
<_ReDRuM_> hmm that sit0 stuff.......
<_ReDRuM_> what kind of ethernet card is that?
<AlfonsVH> Vorik; I'm flemish so I speak Dutch :p
<AlfonsVH> nope, _redrum_, not firewalled
<Vorik> :)
<_ReDRuM_> is it a wifi card
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<AlfonsVH> the sit0 wasn't there a couple of minutes ag
<Vorik> AlfonsVH: You did configure a scope and such things?
<AlfonsVH> no wifi card; just a PCI ethernet card on the linux box (3com 10/100) and a pnp card on the 2k
<AlfonsVH> Vorik: how do you mean, scope?
<_ReDRuM_> is it a laptop?
<AlfonsVH> no
<Vorik> AlfonsVH: You can use the "configuratiescherm" -> Systeembeheer -> DHCP (i think) to check if the service is up and configure scopes.
<Vorik> the range of ipadresses
<AlfonsVH> It's a compaq EP/SB series (pentium III)
<AlfonsVH> no don't think so, Vorik.
<AlfonsVH> don't know how, to be hones
<AlfonsVH> t
<Vorik> then that's the problem. 
<Vorik> Did you find the DHCP icon?
<tibal> Hey, I see you speak about NIC.. I cant change any settings in KDE control panel for network. I type my password but everything it grey and not modifiable !
<AlfonsVH> I'll go and see; wait a minute
<Vorik> tibal: is there an 'admin mode' button on the bottom?
<tibal> On a fresh install I'm a bit disapointed
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> no scope
* _ReDRuM_ didnt even consider it could be that :)
<AlfonsVH> no dhcp icon in 'system configuration', Vorik, but in 'Network blahblah' it is enabled
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<AlfonsVH> don't laugh at me ;)
<Vorik> tibal: if you install webmin (first change your root password) you can easily configure stuff
<tibal> Vorik: of course, I must rezise the window to see it but after typing the pass, options are not unlocked ! and it doesn't write that it's false
<Vorik> is there a dhcp server installed on the w2k box then?
<tibal> Vorik: webmin on a laptop :( :( :(
<_ReDRuM_> 2k3 comes with one cant remember if 2k does more than likely
<_ReDRuM_> webmin fullstop yuucky
<Vorik> lol
<AlfonsVH> euhm... DHCP is only enabled in the network settings, nothing more. KaiL and uniq told me yesterday to enable it and they assumed it should work
<tibal> Vorik: have you this bug ?
<tibal> Vorik: it is also for other section in the panel, I can't do nothing
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: that tells your win2k to be a dhcp client if you just enable it in the network settings of the adapter...
<Vorik> Well, that is not going to work.. You need to install a dhcp server. But a lot - and i mean A LOT - easier would be if you configured the networkcards manually
<Vorik> tibal: i'll try
<_ReDRuM_> it will be easier to do it manually alfons for sure :)
<AlfonsVH> and how to do that
<_ReDRuM_> just specify an ip number on windows
<_ReDRuM_> say 192.168.50.1
<_ReDRuM_> with a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<_ReDRuM_> where you told it to "obtain ip address automatically" before
<AlfonsVH> I did that before, and i runned the program Proxy (by analogX) and specified the proxy settings in Linux, and that worked for konqueror, but not for apt-get and stuff. Yes, it's obtained manually now, but when I used the proxy it wasn't
<Vorik> tibal: which applet is it?
<tibal> Network Settings
<_ReDRuM_> oh i see you want to share your whole internet with the linux 
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<Vorik> yes, i've got it too
<_ReDRuM_> ... is there any pressing reason you cant use your dsl on the linux ?
<_ReDRuM_> and share with the windows
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<Vorik> but webmin should work
<tibal> Vorik: here settings:/Network/ and after the icon named "Network Settings"
<tibal> Vorik: ok but I will never install it
<Vorik> :)
<AlfonsVH> dunno; _redrum_; but it's a USB modem and I'd like to keep it connected to the 2k box
<_ReDRuM_> ... then i think windows 2000 included RAS services and you should be able to share your internet with that
<Vorik> _redrum_: also for linux?
<_ReDRuM_> of course its just a DHCP server with NAT
<AlfonsVH> where can I find the files to configure it?
<Vorik> yeah, that's right!
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: this isnt a windows help channel :P
<_ReDRuM_> you need a windows help channel for that
<Vorik> wait: isnt that only for win xp?
<_ReDRuM_> i cant remember off hand and proprietary software sucks :)
<AlfonsVH> haha but I when I post it there, then they'd be complaining that I'm talking 'bout Linux. 
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: you are thinking of internet connection sharing
<_ReDRuM_> 9x does that too, im nto sure if 2k does - probably not
<Vorik> yeah
<_ReDRuM_> 2k is more likely to do RAS services
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: dont tell them
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: dont mention linux
<AlfonsVH> when I look to the internet settings properties, it is able to share it and it's enabled
<Vorik> :)
<AlfonsVH> _redrum_, I won't ;)
<_ReDRuM_> just say that it needs to be for an old computer without internet connection sharing
<AlfonsVH> do you know any good win channel?
<Vorik> haha, not all windows people are allergic to linux
<_ReDRuM_> not on this network
<Vorik> i am an MCSE :)
<AlfonsVH> oh
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: its not that hard (tho its easier on linux) google for something like +"windows 2000 NAT"
<_ReDRuM_> NAT is the technology you want
<Vorik> if the w2k box acts as a router, it will be fine too
<AlfonsVH> but I did share the connection on the 2k box; only I don't know how to configure linux etc... by the way; wat's NAT?
<_ReDRuM_> network address translation
<Vorik> well
<Vorik> no, not true
<Vorik> that it can act as a router and all is fine i mean
<_ReDRuM_> NAT isn't network address translation? sure it is.
<Vorik> you really need nat
<_ReDRuM_> your an MCSE vorik!!!
<Vorik> yeah, i know :)
<_ReDRuM_> you should know how to do NAT on 2k :)
<Vorik> that it can act as a router and all is fine i mean
<Vorik> my own remark wasnt true :)
<_ReDRuM_> oh right
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Vorik> hah
<Vorik> :)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody know a pw generator for kde ?
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: google for windows 2000 nat, windows 2k nat
<membreya> it's ok Vorik, you're an MCSE :P
<_ReDRuM_> or put the dsl on linux
<_ReDRuM_> and we will help you do it that way
<_ReDRuM_> your cool :)
<_ReDRuM_> s/cool/call/
<Vorik> an usb dsl on linux?
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: i ran a USB dsl on linux....
<AlfonsVH> nono usb dsl on win2k
* Vorik gets nightmares about dsl linux usb
<_ReDRuM_> since 2001
<AlfonsVH> yes, but I want to keep it running on 2k
<Vorik> haha
<AlfonsVH> by the way; NAT is only included in server edition and I don't find a download for it
<Vorik> ok
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: then you need to get your wallet out :)
<_ReDRuM_> or stop using crappy proprietry software
<edgar> hi
<AlfonsVH> hmmmm I'm not really willing to :p
* Vorik is ashamed, but must agree with RedRum
<_ReDRuM_> then you are screwed.
<AlfonsVH> shit
<Vorik> perhaps there is third party software that gives you NAT on w2k pro
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: i know of several, none are free
<AlfonsVH> and what if I use vncserver or something
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: wont let you go on the internet
<AlfonsVH> or VPN
<_ReDRuM_> again nope
<Vorik> you can configure your w2k as a proxy.
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: he tried that but it was only good for HTTP traffic not many of his other programs
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<_ReDRuM_> suppose you could use socks or some other equally yucky solution
<Vorik> hmm
<AlfonsVH> ftp traffic too, but the apt-get didn't work etc...
<_ReDRuM_> there might be a free socks server for windows
<_ReDRuM_> thats a headache tho sockisfying all your linux apps, if your not comfortable using a usb dsl with linux ud hate that
<AlfonsVH> don't talk about it then ;)
<_ReDRuM_> nope sorry, wallet, linux, proxy and live without automated app's, or screwed.
<Vorik> then format your w2k box and install kubuntu ;)
<AlfonsVH> haha no my family won't let me
<Vorik> just make them!
<AlfonsVH> but can't I configure the apt-get and stuff to use the proxy?
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: probably :)
<AlfonsVH> but how, how, how, how!!
<_ReDRuM_> type man apt-get , press the / key and then type roxy and press enter
<_ReDRuM_> thats the first place to looks
* _ReDRuM_ looks too
<Vorik> install synaptic
<_ReDRuM_> synaptic does built in proxy?
<Vorik> there you can configure it easily
<_ReDRuM_> maybe kpackage does too
<Vorik> well, it probably instructs apt-get to use a proxy :)
<_ReDRuM_> wow a feature that synaptic has and kpackage doesnt
<_ReDRuM_> easy configuration of apt proxy settings.
* _ReDRuM_ is getting ticked off with kpackage
<AlfonsVH> nothing 'bout proxy in the manual as far as I see
<_ReDRuM_> noticed it using 350mb of ram earlier
<AlfonsVH> is it possible to install Synaptic on kubuntu without installing millions of stupid libs and stuff?
<_ReDRuM_> check synaptic does do easy proxy config first vorik
<Vorik> ?
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: you sure synaptic has a nice "enter proxy here" button?
<AlfonsVH> to be honest, I don't like kynaptic
<_ReDRuM_> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1999/06/msg00579.html
<_ReDRuM_> kynaptic is gay
<_ReDRuM_> i use kpackage
<Vorik> the first thing i do is install synaptic :)
<_ReDRuM_> that was the second hit on google
<_ReDRuM_> tells you where to set proxy for apt
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: tried kpackage?
<AlfonsVH> nope
<_ReDRuM_> apart from being a ram whore it owns synaptic
<Vorik> no, just installed it.. 
<_ReDRuM_> alfonsvh: edit the file ~/.bash_profile
<_ReDRuM_> where ~/ is your homedir (typing that should do it automatically)
<Vorik> can i use rpm repositories with kpackage
<_ReDRuM_> add to the file
<Vorik> ?
<AlfonsVH> and there type in the proxy settings as in the url or what?
<_ReDRuM_> export ftp_proxy=ftp://your-ftp-proxy
<AlfonsVH> I'll try
<_ReDRuM_> and the same for http_proxy
<_ReDRuM_> then
<membreya> ooo I like kpackage :)
<_ReDRuM_> you will need to either - restart or in the console window type source ~/.bash_profile
<_ReDRuM_> and then run apt-get/kynaptic/kpackage/whatever from a console you have typed that source command in until you reboot
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: sorry
<_ReDRuM_> minor error
<_ReDRuM_> put it in ~/.profile
<AlfonsVH> ok
<_ReDRuM_> not in ~/.bash_profile
<_ReDRuM_> or kde will ignore it
<_ReDRuM_> kde should read ~/.profile iirc
<Vorik> can i use any rpm repositories with kpackage? WIll they function as well as debian ones?
<_ReDRuM_> where is debians rc.local file
<_ReDRuM_> that would be a better place for this surely
<AlfonsVH> hm I'll search for it
<AlfonsVH> but I then have to configure my IP address on the 2k box manually and then run the Proxy program eh?
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: rpms are build for redhat unless theyre compiled statically the wont work at all
<zack> amu: i'm actually studying for finaly exams right now; if you want to talk on irc about it i'll have to get back to you later...
<_ReDRuM_> hey some of them will
<_ReDRuM_> its hit and miss
<_ReDRuM_> Vorik: grab one and install it with alien
<_ReDRuM_> then you will know
* _ReDRuM_ has a few rpms installed
<Vorik> ok
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: yes
<AlfonsVH> ok I'm going to reboot my linux box and try it all out
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: if you want it automated you have to pay up or use linux
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<amu> zack: no prob, i'm here the 4-5h 
<AlfonsVH> but I do have to DISABLE DHCP on linux eh?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<AlfonsVH> k
<_ReDRuM_> if you had windows xp you could do it i dont think 2k has internet connection sharing tho
<AlfonsVH> yes it has...
<_ReDRuM_> oh
<_ReDRuM_> well - you can use that
<_ReDRuM_> thats a dhcp/nat server
<AlfonsVH> yes but it doesn't seem to work
<_ReDRuM_> it should do
<AlfonsVH> it doesn't
<_ReDRuM_> my sister uses it with a playstation
<Vorik> that's silly
<AlfonsVH> but a playstation doesn't run linux, does it ;)
<_ReDRuM_> its a fully upnp cliant dhcp/nat server
<_ReDRuM_> linux is a standard dhcp client
<Vorik> ;if i install Mythtv with kpackage, it wants to install lots more then when I install it with synaptic
<_ReDRuM_> or rather dhclient is
<Vorik> ey, i'm off now... I'll talk to you later.. (Will be coming here regularly)
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt matter what the client is if it talks dhcp or shouldnt do - there must be a problem somewhere.
<_ReDRuM_> you can use on linux tcpdump -xnnvi eth0
<_ReDRuM_> and watch it to see if it does communicate with the windows machine to do dhcp
<_ReDRuM_> or just stick with proxy :)
<AlfonsVH> strange thing is that when i enable DHCP on the linux box, it keeps saying that eth0 is disabled; and when I enable it , it get's disabled again
<_tek>  your problem with internet connection sharing is more likely that you are not setting it up correctly, i have set that up to share connections with windows and linux several times in the distant past
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: this is AFTER you ran dhcp right?
<_tek> with win2K and xp
<_ReDRuM_> cause thats normal if it cant get an IP from dhcp then it will leave the adaptor disabled
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: yeh i know like i said my sister use a windows machine to share with her playstation
<_ReDRuM_> see alfons :)
<_ReDRuM_> two of us say its perfectly workable to do that...
<_tek> just need to setup the second adapter in the win2k box with an ip of 192.168.0.1 or it will not work
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: doesnt the wizzard do that automatically?
<_ReDRuM_> or does 2k not have the wizzard?
<Tm_T> hullo
<_tek> when it works yes but i have done it many times where it did not work and i had to manually do it
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: there u go - _tek seems to remember more about windows sharing than im sure he wants to
<Tm_T> wizzard? you mean wizard?
<_ReDRuM_> should be able to get it working after all :)
<_tek> windows wizards are retarded basically
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> windows is retarded
<Tm_T> hi _ReDRuM_ 
<_tek> yeah, but as long as it keeps breaking and getting infected i keep making bank
<AlfonsVH> _redrum_, it is after I ran dhcp yes
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: thats normal
<_ReDRuM_> windows does the same thing
<_ReDRuM_> or almost
<_ReDRuM_> widnows assigns it a random IP address
<_ReDRuM_> linux switches it off
<kkathman> Tm_T: well now windows isnt retarded, just a slow learner :)
<AlfonsVH> and how to avoid that, _redrum_?
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: make it work right :)
<_tek> is more brain dead than that woman they just took off of life support
<_tek> windows that is
<_ReDRuM_> the problem im almost 100% certain u will find is something to do with your windows config - like _tek says if windows 2000 doesnt have a static IP it wont work with internet connection sharing
<AlfonsVH>  but when I assign a static IP, the DHCP isn't enabled!
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: thats right...
<_ReDRuM_> thats what you want
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<_ReDRuM_> that setting is for DHCP *client*
<kkathman> _tek:  well when you are practically the whole game in town, you can do what you want, unfortunately :(
<_ReDRuM_> nto DHCP server
<_tek> no, it can have a dynamic connection to the internet and it will still work, the second internal LAN interface MUST have an ip of 192.168.0.1 or nothing will work
* _ReDRuM_ agrees with what _tek just said
<_ReDRuM_> i didnt explain it too well
<_tek> have run into this enough times to make me sick
<AlfonsVH> so the lan which is connected to linux has to have that IP, shared internet connection and then I have to enable DHCP in linux and assign a static IP in linux and then it should work or what?
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: lol
<_tek> so much easier to share a linux connection than a windows connection
<_ReDRuM_> i know
<_ReDRuM_> windows is a dodgy piece of junk but oh well
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<kkathman> _tek:  but my internal LAN doesnt have that address
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: does it matter
<_ReDRuM_> so long as he sets it static
<_ReDRuM_> dont confuse the issue
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<_tek> setup the linux box with 192.168.0.1 as its gateway and dns give it a static ip unless its a laptop and its gonna be on other networks
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: set your LAN ip to 192.168.0.1 on windows machine
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: surely dhcp should do that automatically?
<AlfonsVH> k
<_tek> yeah but you could be left troubleshooting dhcp server issues. why bother?
<AlfonsVH> and which IP should the linux box have? none I assume; since I have to enable DHCP there?
<_tek> is it a laptop or a desktop machine?
<_ReDRuM_> cause kubuntus is set to dhcp automatic so he shouldnt need to configure *anything* that way :) but yeh i see your point if hes messed with it too much
<AlfonsVH> desktop
<_tek> then why bother futzing with one more setting that might be wrong? set it up manually
<AlfonsVH> which subnetmask and gateway stuff should I give the LAN in the 2k box?
<AlfonsVH> and DNS
<_ReDRuM_> subnetmask 255.255.255.0
<_ReDRuM_> gateway and DNS leave blank
<AlfonsVH> ok
<AlfonsVH> and then enable DHCP in linux
<_ReDRuM_> you can try that... or you can follow teks howto :)
<_tek> your only setting up dns and gateway for the outside connection on the windows box
<AlfonsVH> and disable proxy?
<AlfonsVH> I know
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: irrelevent... (yes)
<_tek> k
<AlfonsVH> ok
<_ReDRuM_> one less thing to break windows
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<_ReDRuM_> anyone used that typing speed thing on kubuntu? :)
<_ReDRuM_> i cant remember if i had it on gentoo or kubuntu and ive lost it
<Tm_T> err, typing speed thing?
<_ReDRuM_> some typing tutor
<Tm_T> ok
<_ReDRuM_> fun to screw around with
<Tm_T> It's in kde
<AlfonsVH> guys; the ethernet device stays enabled, but I still don't have internet connection on the linux box
<_tek> nope, but on debian yes, said i type almost 80 words a minute, 60 in one direction and 20 in reverse
<membreya> lol _tek :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: you mean Ktouch?
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: probably :)
<_tek> did you run the ICS program AlfonsVH
<Tm_T> ok, kde-edu
<AlfonsVH> sorry; I DO have connection!! I forgot to disable the proxy on 2k
<AlfonsVH> great!!!
<Tm_T> =)
<AlfonsVH> It works!!
<AlfonsVH> thanks very very much guys
<_ReDRuM_> np
<AlfonsVH> ok I'm going to test it out; see you!!
<_tek> again proving windows is break dead and the wizards are all on acid
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<AlfonsVH> haha
<_tek> s/break/brain/
<_ReDRuM_> s/windows/lame-os/
<Tm_T> =)
<_ReDRuM_> k i dont have ktouch installed
<_ReDRuM_> oh well
<_ReDRuM_> its a pointless toy
<_ReDRuM_> :P
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: it's in kde-edu as I said
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: i thought u said it was part of kde
* _ReDRuM_ wasnt payin enough attention
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sorry if I mislead
<_ReDRuM_> np doesnt matter i dont even understands the numbers
<Tm_T> 21:49 < Tm_T> uh, Kingston Wall & absinthe, well now I'm wasted
<_ReDRuM_> it says i type at like 440 which is obviously not words per minute
<_ReDRuM_> so i dunno wtf it even measures in
<Tm_T> so my attention is in music
<_ReDRuM_> absinthe!
<_ReDRuM_> evil
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and whiskey
<Tm_T> just for medicine
* _ReDRuM_ is drinking irish country cream
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> what makes absinthe evil?
<_ReDRuM_> the wormwood?
<Tm_T> naeh
<Tm_T> cause what I got don't have it much
<Tm_T> no yet
<_ReDRuM_> it's ok if you don't make a habit of it
<Tm_T> but even it's not that evil as long as you don't use it too much
<_ReDRuM_> treat it like cocaine not beer
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> actually I don't even drink a beer
<Tm_T> not often
<Tm_T> and no, I'm not gonna get drunk
<Tm_T> just wan't my thorat opened
<Tm_T> throat I mean
<_tek> <-- got totally rippered up last night... YUM... good beer
<_ReDRuM_> who'd wanna open your throat?
<Tm_T> _ReDRuM_: I mean, alcohol cleans my throat, can breath easier
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: mmm
<_ReDRuM_> Tm_T: clears my head :)
<Tm_T> =)
<_tek> working on windows systems causes me to drink
<_ReDRuM_> in small doeses.
<_tek> alcohol clears out my schedule
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: hehe
<Tm_T> _tek: uh, I understand =)
<_ReDRuM_> alcohol clears out my morals, my sensibilities, my pants and my lunch
<_ReDRuM_> usually in that order
<_tek> recovering data from two infested windows machines right now using knoppix and reinstalling windows on them
<_tek> LOL redrum
<_tek> you forgot your wallet
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: of course i did, i've been drinking.
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<_tek> well cheers, its to early for me besides still got a little left in my blood im sure
<_ReDRuM_> 8pm here
<_ReDRuM_> im supposed to be finishing this toaster script tho
<_ReDRuM_> not drinking
<_tek> high noon here
* _ReDRuM_ draws and walks 20 places
* _ReDRuM_ shoots _teks windows cds
<phxguy> anyone  use kopete in here?
<_tek> have to go setup a new machine for a new customer in a bit, just trying to get these two windows systems started on their install now. 
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: what now? :)
<AlfonsVH> doesn't work anymore guys; It worked for a couple of seconds and right now it gives a timeout
<_tek> nope, use gaim, much faster
<AlfonsVH> timeout on server www.google.com at port 80; says konqueror
<phxguy> gaim doesn let you set your status to invisible though
<_tek> run a traceroute on the linux box
<AlfonsVH> talking to me, _tek?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i use kopete
<_tek> yes
<_ReDRuM_> its a bit flakey
<AlfonsVH> ok
<_tek> traceroute yahoo.com
<_tek> i like the look of kopete but its slooow and a bit crashhappy for my taste
<AlfonsVH> "command not found"
<_tek> apt-get install traceroute
<_ReDRuM_> he cant
<_ReDRuM_> his internet is broken :)
<_tek> might want to add tcpdump and whois
<AlfonsVH> package is missing and indeed; inet is broken
<_ReDRuM_> jwhos better than normal whois
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: type
<_ReDRuM_> ifconfig eth0
<AlfonsVH> ok
<_ReDRuM_> whats the ip?
<_tek> also run route -n after you know your IP
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: same here if kopete worked better it would be sweet but its another buggy KDE ram whore probably written in python
<AlfonsVH> ip is 192.168.0.87
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: ping 192.168.0.1
<AlfonsVH> ok
<phxguy> Anybody know what the reason was to have kubuntu not use HIMEM by default?
<AlfonsVH> ping works
<_ReDRuM_> ping AlfonsVH: killall dhclient3 ; ifconfig eth0
<_ReDRuM_> er
<_ReDRuM_> ping 66.102.9.99
<_ReDRuM_> dont type
<_ReDRuM_> that other thing
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<AlfonsVH> ok
<AlfonsVH> not much response from the 66.102.9
<_ReDRuM_> any response?
<_ReDRuM_> does it get any packets trough?
<_ReDRuM_> press ctrl+c to stop it
<_ReDRuM_> it will give you a summary
<AlfonsVH> no no packets
<_ReDRuM_> windows isnt routing for whatever reason then
<_ReDRuM_> check windows firewall/proxy/etc config
<AlfonsVH> no proxy enabled; no firewall either
<_ReDRuM_> ... its a windows problem...
<AlfonsVH> isn't it allways
<_ReDRuM_> its allocated a dhcp ip fine, you can ping the gateway
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> one thing to check
<AlfonsVH> which is...
<_tek> how long is your cable between the two systems? 314 foot is the limit.... hey i have seen it happen
<_ReDRuM_> route -n
<AlfonsVH> about 10 metres
<_ReDRuM_> type that in linux
<_tek> k
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: connections fine
<_ReDRuM_> its a windows problem either not correctly allocating gateway via dhcp or (more likely) not routing traffic
<AlfonsVH> upper IP is 192.168.0.0 lower IP is 0.0.0.0
<_ReDRuM_> and the gateway of lower is 192.168.0.1 ?
<_ReDRuM_> (second column)
<_tek> only other thing i would check and i don't remember how kubuntu does it/ check the /etc/nsswitch.conf file look for hosts and  dns should be listed first
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: he cant ping
<AlfonsVH> yes gateway is ok
<_tek> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: dont do that
<AlfonsVH> haha
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: its fine
<_ReDRuM_> its already listed
<_ReDRuM_> hey u can do it i guess
<_ReDRuM_> might annoy dhcp is all and dhcp is NOT your problem
<_ReDRuM_> windows not routing traffic is.
<AlfonsVH> indeed
<AlfonsVH> but how to fix it;....
<_ReDRuM_> turn off your windows firewall :)
* _ReDRuM_ shrugs
<_ReDRuM_> its something wrong with the windows box
<AlfonsVH> haven't got a firewall
<AlfonsVH> unsecure, I know
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know what to suggest cause yur linux client has done everything ti has to
<AlfonsVH> yes
<AlfonsVH> maybe I should restart windows and see what happens?
<_ReDRuM_> and i 've forgotten most about how to setup windows internet connections sharings long long ago (i.e what boxes to click on)
<_ReDRuM_> rebooting it is a fine idea.
<StR> hi there...
<StR> anyone has installed this: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/gtk-qt
<_ReDRuM_> StR: its in universe
<AlfonsVH> ok then I'll do that; if it work's you won't hear from me again on this channel today ;) otherwise you will
* _ReDRuM_ uses it
<_ReDRuM_> AlfonsVH: ok :)
<AlfonsVH> ok guys... rebooting
<_ReDRuM_> StR: only downside of it is that if it crashes cause one of your GTK apps fucks up it kills all of them
<_tek> using windows to do routing is like using an arsonist to clean your house
<_ReDRuM_> bit annoying when gaim dies and brings azureus and your 40 firefox tabs down with it
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<_tek> all clean now!
<_ReDRuM_> hey dude... wheres my house?
<_tek> dude, your house is smokin!
<_ReDRuM_> what?!? so's your mumma, check out thaat asssssss
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: learn your lesson..don't use gaim and for god's sake don't use firefox :P
* _ReDRuM_ likes firefox
<membreya> konqueror 0wns me bad
<_ReDRuM_> konquerer always does stupid crap on my system recently
<_ReDRuM_> like continuously using tabs when i explictitly say open a new window
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: user error: replace user
<_tek> i totally like konqueror for web browsing but with kubuntu it keeps crashing out on me, no issues with gaim though
<_ReDRuM_> yeh so you say
<_ReDRuM_> but you dont know what the error is do you
<_ReDRuM_> neither does anyone in #kde
<membreya> :P just razzin ya _ReDRuM_ :)
<StR> _ReDRuM_: but it works?
<_ReDRuM_> StR: yeh it works fine.
<StR> _ReDRuM_: have you installed with .deb? with apt-get? or run the autopackage?
<bhna> why depends kdesu on root?
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: besides, OS shouldnt be web browser...
<_tek> <membreya> _ReDRuM those are called pebkac errors
<_ReDRuM_> dont these guys learn anything from windows
<_tek> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: it makes me feel warm and fuzzy and all redmond'ish :D
<_ReDRuM_> i suppose its not as bad
<_ReDRuM_> since ppl arent logged in as admin generally
<_tek> my fav is the ID-10T error
<_ReDRuM_> but still , one more thing to go wrong, OS should KISS
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: yes but as opposed to IE ..konqueror is somewhat powerful :)
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: yeh ... no.
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: and slow... ram hungry...
<membreya> slow? :|
<membreya> what sort of system are you running
<_ReDRuM_> an athlong 2800+
<membreya> amd64 3200 :)
<_tek> konqueror rocks when it doesn't crash, can totally configure the shit out of it
<_ReDRuM_> k great.
<_ReDRuM_> *all* of KDE would rock more if it was stable :)
<_ReDRuM_> i almost lost my mind and installed gnome earlier
<membreya> where would the fun be then ?
<_tek> that is kde3.4 issues
<membreya> gnome shits me ..no friggin ability to edit the menu ..what's that about
<_tek> not kde in general
<membreya> kde4's in the first half of 2005..AFAIK :)
<_tek> gnome is sane be default and if it doesnt work for you you must be insane in the membrane
<membreya> gnome works..but kde is pretty and tweakable :)
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_tek> gnome can munch my nutsack, it sucks
<_ReDRuM_> i like kdes tweakability
<_ReDRuM_> thats why im usin it
<_ReDRuM_> gnome is ... tbh probably inferior to windows
<_ReDRuM_> kde needs a beating for its buggyness tho
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: it shows by it's popularity...53 users in #gnome..honestly
<_ReDRuM_> like kaffeine for example
<_ReDRuM_> wtf is that bullshit kaffeine loading and eating all my cpu without me doing anything
<_tek> i would go so far to say gnome is inferior to a etch-a-sketch
<_ReDRuM_> reminds me of that poxy windows explorer avi hook bug but worse cause kaffeine doesnt timeout eventually
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, good nigth
<_tek> killall kaffeine
<_ReDRuM_> _tek - yeh great.... i have it on an alias "kk" cause it happens so often :)
<bhna> When I go to the kde config-centre, and choose a part where I have to fill in my sudo password, then after a while kde is jumping back to the config-centre startscreen.
<_ReDRuM_> alias kk='killall -9 kaffeine'
<_ReDRuM_> id delete it but then vlc goes and malfunctions sometimes :)
<_ReDRuM_> none of that kde sudo shit works properly
<_ReDRuM_> its not a sudo pass tho
<_ReDRuM_> its a root pass
<_ReDRuM_> it wants your su pass
<_ReDRuM_> ...
<_ReDRuM_> that kdesu crap tho it doest work
<_ReDRuM_> its anothe known kde bug :)
<membreya> works for me *shrugs*
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: the most unhelpful comment ever :)
<_ReDRuM_> ive looked around kde's site
<membreya> that's what I'm good for :D
<_ReDRuM_> they acknoledge its a kde issue
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: run sudo -p
<_ReDRuM_> and then type kcontrol
<_ReDRuM_> from in there you can do admin stuff
<membreya> but then again, I'm one of the fools affects by the nvidia/renderaccel bug :|
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: really? works for me :)
<membreya> bite me :P
* _ReDRuM_ throws his ATI box at membreya
<Tm_T> =)
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: i know kdesu drives me crazy
<Tm_T> haha
<membreya> oh ...ATI ..now there's a good gfx card :P
<Tm_T> thoho
<Fhigo> I WANT KUBUNTU!!!! ;)
<Tm_T> I HAVE KUBUNTU!!!1
<Tm_T> ;p
<Fhigo> lol
<Fhigo> fucker ^^
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: dont use it
<_ReDRuM_> its broken
<Tm_T> Metallica - Four Horsemen :p
<_ReDRuM_> maybe i might make a snapshot deb of kde with half of these bugs ironed out if nobody else can be bothered - when i finish my LFS auto bootstrap/toaster
<membreya> shit..5.30 am :|
<Tm_T> heh
<bhna> _ReDRuM_: is there any bugreport?
<membreya> _ReDRuM_: ...what bugs? :P
<_ReDRuM_> bhna: yeh
<Tm_T> membreya: you are from where? aussie?
<membreya> Tm_T: that's the one :)
<Tm_T> heh
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: go and play tux racer on your accelerated video card
<membreya> g'day mate..throw another shrimp on the barbie yada yada
<membreya> i hate you _ReDRuM_ ...with a passion
<Tm_T> membreya: jIt was educated guess =)
<_ReDRuM_> that's what us limey wankers are for.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> membreya: play supertux, great game
<membreya> i know it's a great game
<membreya> but it's icky without ogl
<Tm_T> heh, UT2k4 runs smooothly <3
<membreya> and without renderaccel
* _ReDRuM_ cracks open a fosters and boots a football over membreyas local rugby pitch
<membreya> ....
<_ReDRuM_> GOAL!!!!
<_ReDRuM_> gday mate
<membreya> rugby? :|
<StR> _ReDRuM_: could you help me?  do you have the .deb?
<_ReDRuM_> gday sport
<membreya> where's the friggin logic in rugby..they throw the ball...BACKWARDS!
<_ReDRuM_> StR: its in the repo
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: dunno, i like the game though - much prefer it to football :)
<membreya> which football are you referring to ?
<StR> kubuntu repo? or that kalyxo repo?
<_ReDRuM_> any football :)
<membreya> AFL, Soccer, Rugby, GridIron
<_ReDRuM_> but the real football of course
<_ReDRuM_> soccer
<membreya> oh ...90 mins..MAYBE 1 goal
<membreya> hold me back
<_ReDRuM_> that's why i prefer rugby :)
<_ReDRuM_> apart from punching people
<membreya> don't like _ReDRuM_ ..you like watching the rucks
<_tek> back in a few
<membreya> dont lie even
<membreya> FUCK!
<membreya> i totally screwed that insult up
<_ReDRuM_> eh slow down
<_ReDRuM_> we can start with a suck first
* _ReDRuM_ drops his pants
<membreya> LOL
<_ReDRuM_> :P
* membreya points and laughs...must be cold
<_ReDRuM_> yeh its all that
* _ReDRuM_ slaps membreya with it
<membreya> 2 inches of pure english lovin'
<StR> _ReDRuM_: I don't find it in the rep
<_ReDRuM_> StR: its in there
<_ReDRuM_> maybe in universe or multiverse
<_ReDRuM_> enable them....
<StR> _ReDRuM_: I do have universe and multiverse...
<_ReDRuM_> membreya: you've seen me with a hard-on? :/
<Fhigo> when you were talking i wasn't listen to word say.. *sings* ^^
<membreya> hahaha
<_ReDRuM_> StR: er
<_ReDRuM_> well its there...
<_ReDRuM_> sec
<membreya> www.redrumspr0n.net
<_ReDRuM_> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Fhigo> wtf is goin on O.o
<_ReDRuM_> Fhigo: ?
<Fhigo> don't care
<Fhigo> ^^
<StR> _ReDRuM_: E: Couldn't find package gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_ReDRuM_> k
<_ReDRuM_> StR: using hoary?
<Fhigo> i'm out for a beer ... later guys 
<StR> _ReDRuM_: yes...
<_ReDRuM_> StR: then... you dont have all the repos enabled :)
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get update
<_ReDRuM_> enable the repos..
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get update
<alex> hi everyone
<_ReDRuM_> hi alex
<alex> does anyone know why knode and kmail are not in the kubuntu K menu ?
<membreya> alex: looked under internet?
<alex> no they are not under internet ;)
<membreya> then add them *slaps*
<alex> although they are installed
<Borg^Queen> Hello humans
<exek> hi all, can somebody help me with kde headers files?
<_ReDRuM_> alex: open the PIM in office
<_ReDRuM_> thats got kmail in it
<StR> _ReDRuM_: could you msg me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkaudit> membreya: they're in the Debian menu if you run update-menus, but they're no in the Kubuntu or Ubuntu menus
<Borg^Queen> exek: just download them using synaptic
<membreya> darkaudit: they were in my menus from a fresh install ..as far as i remember..but that was 2 days ago
<exek> I tried
<membreya> yes...they were
<exek> apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<Borg^Queen> exek: what happened/
<_ReDRuM_> oh crap cant dcc
<_ReDRuM_> err
<Borg^Queen> This are the developement files for kde
<darkaudit> membreya: they were in my Ubuntu menu until about 10 days before the release
<Borg^Queen> You need the headers which I think, are in a package al their own.
<exek> error has about 39 lines...
<membreya> darkaudit: mine is a fresh install of kubuntu 5.04 
<membreya> but it could be like admin mode in control centre... I have access to that :P
<darkaudit> hmm... I call kmail with a click on my mail desklet anyway ;)
<membreya> darkaudit: why not just leave it running?
<exek> heh... sorry for disturbing... i used apt-get -f install and its something repairng :)
<alex> i've just tried supertux: this is indeed a great game !
<exek> but thanks for help
<exek> try abuse :)
<Borg^Queen> did it fix it?
<membreya> crack-attack, frozen bubble, klickety and kbounce are all great time wasters :D
<exek> i dont know yet... its downloading some stuff
<Borg^Queen> membreya: SuperTux
<exek> but it propably repair it
<Borg^Queen> exek: so its a go?
<membreya> Borg^Queen: i know ... 
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<SuperCatFrog> hello all
<exek> Borg^Queen: i think so
<exek> Borg^Queen: Do You played ever abuse?
<exek> this game rox ;D
<Borg^Queen> No. Abuse, sounds nasty
<membreya> lol it's a fun old skool game :)
<SuperCatFrog> abuse is cool - i used to play it on my 486dx
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know where ubuntu's bugzilla is?
<Borg^Queen> Never played it
<exek> this game is so old? wow... but it rox :)
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<SuperCatFrog> sh - tried
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: but there it is ;)
<motaboy> Hi all!
<SuperCatFrog> hmm, i must have typed it wrong the first time
<SuperCatFrog> oh crap - i forgot my ubuntu website username/password#
<Borg^Queen> hello motaboy 
<alex> does anyone know how to install liquid weather++ with superkaramba
<membreya> chatting through an IM ...how tacky :P
<_ReDRuM_> alex: download it, extract it, run it
<alex> i'm having trouble with it
<_ReDRuM_> it misbehaved for me too when i was using a different theme
<membreya> don't forget to open the .theme with superkaramba :)
<_ReDRuM_> if it doesnt work properly and is all blank looking
<_ReDRuM_> use a different theme
<alex> i did it, but i have nothing on the screen
<membreya> bakkakke is good enough for me :)
<_ReDRuM_> yeh you do
<_ReDRuM_> you have a see-through blank box
<_ReDRuM_> at least if you have the same issue i did
<_ReDRuM_> change your theme
<_ReDRuM_> (KDE window deco, etc)
<_ReDRuM_> went away for me when i did that
<alex> you mean i should change for another liquid weather like theme ?
<_ReDRuM_> KDE theme
<_ReDRuM_> change your KDE theme...
<Borg^Queen> So where might I collect this abuse to see for myself?
* _ReDRuM_ slaps borg^queen
<_ReDRuM_> there you go
<_ReDRuM_> right here
* Borg^Queen drops an anvil on red
<membreya> Borg^Queen: sudo apt-get install abuse?
<_ReDRuM_> hey see
<_ReDRuM_> your doing great.
<alex> i changed my kde theme to plastik, but still nothing...
<Borg^Queen> membreya: no on ku yet
<Exek_pl> and dont forget abuse-sound :)
<Borg^Queen> lol
<_ReDRuM_> alex: *shrug* didnt work for me for a couple of days either
<membreya> membreya@diab:~$ apt-cache search abuse
<membreya> abuse - SDL port of the Abuse action game
<membreya> abuse-frabs - levels and graphics for Abuse
<membreya> works for me :)
* Borg^Queen reprograms _ReDRuM_  with win95 alpha
<membreya> chicago...NOOOOOOOOO
<alex> now i have a black box on my desktop
* _ReDRuM_ pats borg^queen on the head
<_ReDRuM_> alex - thats what i got
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<Borg^Queen> You can't pat me. your only a half cm tall
<alex> do i have to place the liquid weather files in some particular location in the disk ?
<_ReDRuM_> change your theme - and it works
<_ReDRuM_> alex: no ive told u already like 7 times its a bug kde theme releated.... n/m forget it.
* _ReDRuM_ squashes Borg^Queen
<_ReDRuM_> hey cool, flat borg queen
<alex> which kde theme works for you ?
* _ReDRuM_ puts it in his pocket
<Borg^Queen> Ooh squash yummy thanks
<_ReDRuM_> alex: i got a mismatch of like err, sec
* Borg^Queen turns _ReDRuM_ into Bill Gates
<Borg^Queen> Without the money
<_tek> roflol
<Borg^Queen> lol
* _ReDRuM_ uses bill greats brain to make borg ^queen crash
<_ReDRuM_> abort - windows was here
<_ReDRuM_> alex - knifty window deco, baghira style
<Borg^Queen> No windows here
<_ReDRuM_> Borg^Queen: microsoft is everywhere, resistance is futile.
<Borg^Queen> baghira rocks
<Borg^Queen> _ReDRuM_: Actually windows is deminishing.
<_tek> updating windows is futile you will be hacked
<Borg^Queen> lol
<_ReDRuM_> yeh i know, any excuse for a cheezy borg reference.
<Borg^Queen> _tek: you got it
<Borg^Queen> _ReDRuM_: oh lol
* _ReDRuM_ diminshed windows here
<_ReDRuM_> not on any of my systems anymore
<uniq> hello guys.
<_tek> yeah but penicillin helped me get rid of it
<_ReDRuM_> hey uniq, hows u this evening?
<uniq> hi redrum, just got back from work.. 16h today.. 
<_tek> i run windows in vmware just to walk customers out of problems.
<_ReDRuM_> savage.
<_tek> they manage to always walk back into another one though.
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: tell them to put the knoppix cd in the drive
<_ReDRuM_> no more problem :)
<Borg^Queen> _tek: eeewww
<_tek> do not laugh redrum i have done it more than once, knoppix is the worlds greatest prank too! dont tell them the cd is in there and watch them scratch their heads for HOURS!!!
<_tek> just tell them its service pack 3
<Borg^Queen> _tek: Oh I have to do that. That would rocks
<Borg^Queen> OMG I have to do that!!
<Borg^Queen> They crap themselves
<Exek_pl> sadist
<Borg^Queen> Yes and?
<_tek> actually setup two system for a hotel in the lobby, one running knoppix and one running xp 
<Exek_pl> nothing ;P
<Borg^Queen> Wait, Exek_pl you say that like its a bad thing
<_tek> someone stole the system running knoppix, no HD in the system either
<_ReDRuM_> alex: http://xs404.xs.to/pics/05151/rulez.jpg <--- what theme  i got :)
<Exek_pl> I must reconsider it.... Its great thing :)
<_ReDRuM_> as you can see if you stick with it liquid weather will stop foobaring in the end
<Exek_pl> ... my english sucks... im going to eat dictionary tonight... goodbye all
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: he service pack three
<_ReDRuM_> heh even.
<_tek> if kubuntu did not ask the language and keyboard questions i would use it instead for live cd's and pranks
<Borg^Queen> ubuntu: hello
<_ReDRuM_> _tek: for pranks i like putting gay porn in their porn collection and renaming it so it fits in with their files
<Borg^Queen> you snagged a good nick
<Borg^Queen> _ReDRuM_: ewww
<Borg^Queen> Porn in general
<_ReDRuM_> nothing wrong with a bit of porno
<_ReDRuM_> gay porn sure
<_ReDRuM_> thats the whole point
<_ReDRuM_> classic reactions
<Borg^Queen> There's nothing wrong with be lesbian or gay
<_ReDRuM_> Borg^Queen: you wanna watch a bunch of gay porn?
<fat_larry> there's an offer
<_ReDRuM_> fat_larry: ho ho
<_ReDRuM_> you see me point.
<Borg^Queen> I don't want to watch porn at all
<_ReDRuM_> Borg^Queen: ok... don't watch it then :)
<Borg^Queen> _ReDRuM_: porn makes you a winuser
<_ReDRuM_> hey borg queen, want to watch this video i've got, it's about linux technology issues...
<Borg^Queen> No thanks
<fat_larry> is it harcorde issues, or just softcore?
* _ReDRuM_ nods :)
<_ReDRuM_> fat_larry: dunno - it was a joke i dont have any porn or tech vids :)
<Borg^Queen> LOL yeah
<fat_larry> hehe
<Borg^Queen> You computer is full of 
<Borg^Queen> tech vids
<Borg^Queen> You're a tech vid junkie
<_ReDRuM_> it's full of episodes of deadwood and 24
<_ReDRuM_> eyes
<_ReDRuM_> err...
<Borg^Queen> _ReDRuM_: see that, tell him there's no porn and he lives
<_ReDRuM_> *flicks through vid dir*
<Borg^Queen> deadwood?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh deadwood is the best program on tv.
<Borg^Queen> What is it about.
<Borg^Queen> I dont' watch TV
<Borg^Queen> Well except for learning channels and sci fi
<_ReDRuM_> it's about a lawless hell hole in the the wild west full of criminals, drunks and hookers
<_tek> i watch tv, craving me some farscape!
<Borg^Queen> Farscape1
<_tek> rocks!!!
<_ReDRuM_> heh you addicts.
<_ReDRuM_> lot of people raving about lost right now
* _ReDRuM_ hasn't watched it but everyone's talking about it
<_tek> chiana, now that is someone i would like to see in a porno
<_tek> lol
<Borg^Queen> _tek: who?
<Borg^Queen> Ooh chianna, she's cute
<_tek> she is totally hot.
<_tek> in real life she is totally hot
<Borg^Queen> I agree
<_tek> have a few pics she has done
<_ReDRuM_> she must be quite popular
<_ReDRuM_> the third google URL in her name is about a cat
<_ReDRuM_> and the first has no photos
<_tek> ok, i have to get out of here, back in a few hours. have a new system to go deliver 
<Borg^Queen> later
<_tek> i can send you some pics when i get back redrum, she is good looking and very talented
<_ReDRuM_> borg spelled her name wrong.
<_ReDRuM_> later
<_tek> L8tr
<_ReDRuM_> she's ok.
<_ReDRuM_> her character sounds interesting
<Borg^Queen> The character is interesting
<_ReDRuM_> still... its farscape
<_ReDRuM_> it cant be any good
<_ReDRuM_> they put it on the sci-fi channel at 2am or so here
<_ReDRuM_> i've always avoided watching it
<Borg^Queen> VCR dude
<_ReDRuM_> i avoided watching it deliberately :)
<elias> i just installed kubuntu, and I'm having problems with my fglrx driver-- I've installed it, xorg, added all of the correct directives, etc.. but still have a few strange problems
* _ReDRuM_ doesn't have a vcr thats what azureus is for
<elias> 1. kcomposite complains that xorg isnt started
<elias> 2. fglrxinfo compains that XFree86-DRI directive isnt set
<_ReDRuM_> ati driver doesnt work with composite
<_ReDRuM_> use the mesa one if you want composite
<_ReDRuM_> yes ati sucks horribly
<elias> okay, thats fine, but what about the later
<_ReDRuM_> e-mail them and complain
<elias> i know, but thats what I have to play with
<_ReDRuM_> me too
<_ReDRuM_> never again...
<elias> and if i want to play 3d games i need fglrx, no>
<elias> ?
<_ReDRuM_> it will certainly help
<elias> so then the later problem
<elias> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<elias> what am I missing?
<_ReDRuM_> Load "dri" ?
<_ReDRuM_> you need Load "dri" and Load "glx"
<_ReDRuM_> in the module section
<elias> both are done
<Tm_T> hmm, azureus...
<elias> as in both are in there
<_ReDRuM_> Option "no_dri" "no"
<_ReDRuM_> in ati device section?
<elias> where?
<_ReDRuM_> tell u what
<_ReDRuM_> ill just paste my xorg.conf
<_ReDRuM_> and u work it out :)
<elias> good idea
<elias> pm m
<elias> e
<_ReDRuM_> ill stick it on pastebin
<_ReDRuM_> http://pastebin.ca/9567
<elias> thanks
<_ReDRuM_> the DRi section ive got in there requires u to be in the video group to use it
<_ReDRuM_> and err... ignore the mega rant about nvidia
<elias> haha
<_ReDRuM_> id been trying to get composite to work for 10 hours
<_ReDRuM_> i now know more than i ever wanted to about ati and their crappy driver.
<_ReDRuM_> oh yeh
<_ReDRuM_> and theres an explaination of internal agp gart in there too
<_ReDRuM_> cause n00bs kept telling me the wrong info and it took me a few hours to figure that out too
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - kompmgr looks very nice, but unfortunately its very unstable
<SuperCatFrog> and buggy too
<burgermann> lo :)
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: oh well
<burgermann> would anyone accidently know of any KDE application that synchronizes with mobile phones?
<_ReDRuM_> fit in well with the kde desktop then :)
<SuperCatFrog> burgerman - ksync
<psn> SuperCatFrog: well I wouldn't blame it all on kompmgr
<_ReDRuM_> </rant> :)
<burgermann> oh :s
<SuperCatFrog> pan - yes, i know - i meant composite in X in general
<SuperCatFrog> might be the binary nvidia driver not liking the render extention also
<KaiL> seams to be even worse with ATI
<burgermann> does anyone know any KDE application that haven't been thought of? (joke)
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt WORK with ati
<_ReDRuM_> unless u use the mesa drivers
<KaiL> duno about and open drivers..
<_ReDRuM_> i spent 10 hours tryijng to make it work
<SuperCatFrog> burgermann - have you tried ksync?
<_ReDRuM_> befoe finally learning it just cannot be done
<burgermann> SuperCatFrog, no, i'm on it =D
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: is it staple on any hardware?
<KaiL> staBle...
<_ReDRuM_> dont think its stable yet nope
<_ReDRuM_> still - nothing on X is stable... *grumble* :)
* _ReDRuM_ installs fluxbox
<_ReDRuM_> heh.
<KaiL> maybe with Xorg 6.9
<psn> KaiL: it works best on nvidia cards
<SuperCatFrog> burgermann - its part of kontact, if you use that (nice gui glue for kmail, ksync, akregator, tec)
<KaiL> psn: "nv" or "nvidia"?
<SuperCatFrog> (etc
<burgermann> another question, how is KDE organized?? who decides which applications are developed and even more wonderous who pays for it?
<_ReDRuM_> psn: cause its hardware accelerated with nvidia cards
<SuperCatFrog> burgermann - nobody and nobody (except donations)
<darkaudit> _ReDRuM_: you'll want blackbox to get bsetbg, aterm, and eterm
<bhna> burgermann: in general nobody
<psn> KaiL: nvidia's driver
<SuperCatFrog> burgermann - all the kde apps are developed by people in their spare time (like i would if i could)
<_ReDRuM_> darkaudit: u was using eterm and friends before kde...
<_ReDRuM_> i like kde tho
<kkathman> hey there SuperCatFrog !
<_ReDRuM_> i just wish it worked better
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<SuperCatFrog> hi kkathman
<burgermann> well that's gr8 that means no firm kan overtake it :p...
<KaiL> psn: ugs.. I've tried it with a GF2 GTS - crash, crash, crash....
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: sure you can
<uniq> _redrum_: i gave up the fglrx drivers myself.. the driver is a pice of shit.. I did it all on amd64 to make it even worse.. I don't need it anyway.
<burgermann> can even :s
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: get a copy of kdevelop, download the qt dev source, google for "qt howto"
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ unless somebody writes a vb5 interpritter, im stuck until i get round to learning c++ (which i do plan to do, when i get time)
<darkaudit> _ReDRuM_: only reason I have eterm is to set my backgrounds in Fluxbox... look at the LintherBrushed config file...
<psn> KaiL: ok I haven't tried it at all it's just what I've been told
<darkaudit> LintherBrushed=Aqua-like style on Freshmeat
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: learn C++ - or at least something with that syntax - and FORGET vb :p
<_ReDRuM_> uniq: i get my 5000fps on glxgears... it will do...
<KaiL> 5000?
<burgermann> For what reason did you choose Ubuntu instead of e.g. Debian? 
* KaiL get's 200 :/
<SuperCatFrog> kail - i know, i learned some vb when i was about 14, thought it was cool. now i wish i'd have spent that time learning a real language. 
<_ReDRuM_> Kail: cause yo ugot composite on
<_ReDRuM_> and ATI driver doesnt do composite
<_ReDRuM_> like i keep telling people
<uniq> burgermann: updated packages. better for the desktop imho.
<_ReDRuM_> so it will be using the mesa libs driver
<SuperCatFrog> and they force us to learn vb at college (and only a tiny bit of c++ - didn't even get to structs)
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: nop - outdated hardware :)
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: oh :)
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<KaiL> K6-2/500 + G550
<darkaudit> Ubuntu plays much better with my thumb drive :)
<SuperCatFrog> im gonna go make a bru - back in a bit
<KaiL> burgermann: because ubuntu still get's updated. debian doesn't
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: do you need to wind it up while web browsing?
<uniq> burgermann: amd64 support.
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: c++ isnt that hard
<burgermann> Oh, I installed ubuntu because of its philosophy :s
<Borg^Queen> BBL people
<_ReDRuM_> especially not with something like qt libs
<_ReDRuM_> its probably about the same difficulty as vb
<_ReDRuM_> u could always use python
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: this box is quite ok, if you aren't one of this "can't wait 2sec" guys
<_ReDRuM_> python will let you make apps fast supercatfrog
<KaiL> hm? Borg^Queen is back?
<KaiL> after that show yesterday?!
<_ReDRuM_> no she left
<KaiL> ok, "was back"
<burgermann> I have this "controversial" idea that, if people really support piracy it's because they think that software should be free. I like that. Free software, free information. Naive but is lovely :p
<_ReDRuM_> burgermann: keep telling yourself that while those torrents come in.,,
<KaiL> burgermann: no
<burgermann> _ReDRuM_, I'm not talking move or multimedia ;)
<KaiL> most people stealing software I know think only "why should I pay for something, I can get for free?"
<burgermann> move = movie
<burgermann> Kail, no what?
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: and the remaining ones are thinking "how much will people pay for this free software?" :)
<__P__3> there is  the  kynaptic developer?
<KaiL> those people wouldn't help on any opensource project, they only look for the personal profit
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: wild generalisation
<SuperCatFrog> back
<_ReDRuM_> its just cause people dont see any consequence to their action
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: of coz there are others
<_ReDRuM_> as it doesnt have any obvious physical effect
<_ReDRuM_> so they dont give a damn
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - i know its not that hard, finding the time and committing myself to learning it is
<_ReDRuM_> human nature
<KaiL> but many of them doesn't care about other people in *any* way
<burgermann> _ReDRuM_,, so u believe that you're just plain old mean, loving all the piracy you can get? :P
<_ReDRuM_> what me?
<_ReDRuM_> im definately plain old mean :)
<_ReDRuM_> but do you mean me?
<burgermann> Ouh?
<SuperCatFrog> redrum - python eh?
<burgermann> *dead lock*
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - last week i thought to myself, which scripting language shall i have a dabble in? ive heard perl was hard so i tried python, then i got bored so i tried perl
<SuperCatFrog> i found perl to be much nicer 
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: yeh, personally ive never bothered learning it preferring to slate it at every oppertunity i hear it is good for rapid development though, and all signs i have to admit point to that...
<_ReDRuM_> perl is col
<_ReDRuM_> cool
<SuperCatFrog> didn't get very far though
<_ReDRuM_> its not as easy as python :)
<KaiL> perl is nice, as long as you don't need to understand other people's source
<SuperCatFrog> _must_ stop being lazy. _must_ learn programming language 
<_ReDRuM_> and the fact it isnt doesnt mean that its any better either
<_ReDRuM_> hard != good
<_ReDRuM_> hard == hard
<_ReDRuM_> seperate types :)
<KaiL> in perl it's very easy to write code, nobody, not even yourself can understand :)
<Kortor> I followed the instructions on the BinaryDriverHowto page on the wiki page for the X.Org ATI driver, and x won't load when I have it installed
<SuperCatFrog> nono, !hard == good
<SuperCatFrog> *no, no !hard == good
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: python then :)
<_ReDRuM_> or ruby
<_ReDRuM_> maybe you'll like ruby
<KaiL> Kortor: module loaded?
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: how about "sed scripts"
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ i thought of that too. i figured by the end of the session that i might as well just not bother, and learn something i can get a job with like c++ (i was getting bored)
<_ReDRuM_> they're quite funky too
<KaiL> "X won't load" is really strange...
<__P__3> riddel  are  you  there?
<KaiL> which chip?
<Kortor> KaiL: I don't remember the error.
<__P__3> is there  a  a wishlist  of kynaptic?
<Kortor> KaiL: It was something about fglrx
<KaiL> __P__3: Riddell  that is (for highlighting)
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: theres no reason you cant get a job with python or a scripting lang the majority of web development is done in scripting langs (php specifically)
<SuperCatFrog> kortor- then there's sod all anybody can do (unless they know what you were doing at the time). 
<KaiL> Kortor: rumours are, error messages can help debugging
<_ReDRuM_> plus you will find most coders know more than one language, right tool for the job
<Riddell> someone called?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:KaiL] :  Kubuntu 5.04 Is Out!  http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments | rumours are, error messages can help debugging :)
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - ye, but web is so boring, its nice for a bit but then its the same thing for every website
<_P_> yes Riddell 
<Riddell> _P_: nope, I' still to investigate the future of package managers
<Kortor> KaiL: Heh, well, I could reconfigure it to use fglrx agaibn
<Riddell> _P_: I need to look at Kapture to see if it'll be usable for breezy
<Kortor> KaiL: I will, and I'll go check the error.
<_P_> ah  ok 
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - i pulled my finger out a few months ago and started writing a website (learned css, _valid_ html4.01 strict and php), but i got distracted by crappy college
<Kortor> KaiL: I changed it back to basic ati when it didn't work.
<_P_> i wissh  to  see pack  divided  by sources
<KaiL> ..."ati" or "radeon"? :)
<_P_> and no synaptic  and  no kynaptic  can  do  
<_P_> maybe  is  a  filter  but  i cant  find  this featuers
<_P_> *features
<SuperCatFrog> kail - lol at the /topic
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: allways nice for support problems :)
<Kortor> KaiL: The ati driver. it was what it was originally configured as and what i set it back to when fglrx gave me the error
<Kortor> KaiL: I have an ATI Radeon 9600 XT
<psn> Riddell: last time I saw kapture it had a total mess for a ui
<SuperCatFrog> is kortor the crazy bloke from yesterday that was typing really fast and using \n as punctuation?
<Kortor> No.
<SuperCatFrog> the one on anphetamines
<Kortor> I wasn't here yesterday.
<SuperCatFrog> o ok
<KaiL> Kortor: ok, so 2D only without..
* Kortor shudders.
<KaiL> SuperCatFrog: really fast?
* KaiL remembers a funny guy inserting a nvidia FX5200 in a Socket 7 board :;)
<Riddell> psn: just like Kynaptic then :)
<Kortor> KaiL: anyway, im gonna restart x now, load bitchx, then ill tell you what the errors are
<SuperCatFrog> not so much really fast as typing like this \n he would use enter as puncuation \n like this \n 
<psn> Riddell: true
<KaiL> Kortor: ok
<_ReDRuM_> kotor: the ati drivers are a headache...
<psn> Riddell: though I think kynaptic actually is usable for the simple case
<_ReDRuM_> kynaptics probably good for noobs
<_ReDRuM_> the less confusing the descrtions when your new the better
<_ReDRuM_> and if your not a noob, you can install something else
<Kortor> okay, now ill give you the error, KaiL
<_P_> is  there  a  way  to  see pack  for repository? 
<Kortor> but I can't get it all, cause it went off the screen
<KaiL> Kortor: http://pastebin.ca/ << paste theer
<Kortor> KaiL: Okay. Does that page work with lynx?
<SuperCatFrog> kortor - if your debugging X do this:
<KaiL> I hope
<SuperCatFrog> cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 | grep EE
<_P_> maybe  not :D
<Kortor> SuperCatFrog: Some of the errors though had (WW) in front instead of (EE), so wouldn'
<Kortor> wouldn't that not get all? or are those not important?
<_ReDRuM_> WW's are always non-fatal
<Kortor> okay
<KaiL> Kortor: first the (EE)
<SuperCatFrog> kortor - EE are the ones you want to catch - theyre fatal errors
<KaiL> if then problems are left, we go over to the (WW)
<Kortor> there is no file or directory /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<SuperCatFrog> gimme a sec
<KaiL> without the .0?
<KaiL> Xorg.0.log
<Kortor> none w/o the .0 either
<SuperCatFrog> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ee
<_ReDRuM_> my x doesnt make a log unless i start it with startx
<SuperCatFrog> oops
<SuperCatFrog> grep EE
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - mine does
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: must be a setting somewhere
<_ReDRuM_> it makes logs when it fails
<SuperCatFrog> kortor - try using tab completion - cat /var/log/X[tab]  
<_ReDRuM_> so there should be one for him i guess :)
<Kortor> Is there anyway to copy and paste in this just plain text thingie?
<Kortor> since i cant highlight w/o a mouse. :(
<SuperCatFrog> unless i started with startx when i was first setting up kubuntu and the logfiles are from then
<_ReDRuM_> kotor apt-get install gdb
<Kortor> what is gdb?
<Kortor> does it allow me to copy paste?
<_ReDRuM_> a plain text thinie cut and paster.
<Kortor> cool
<Kortor> ah, i already have it
<Kortor> how does it work?
<_ReDRuM_> type gdb
<_ReDRuM_> mve the mouse
<_ReDRuM_> select text
<_ReDRuM_> it auto copies and the middle button pastes
<_ReDRuM_> which u can do in X too btw but its flakey in a lot of modern apps
<Kortor> i have no mouse, _ReDRuM_...
<Kortor> I
<Kortor> well what i mean is
<Kortor> theres no mouse pointer or anything
<Kortor> since x is foobarded
<SuperCatFrog> try moving the mouse
<Kortor> nothing happens
<_ReDRuM_> its not gdb
<SuperCatFrog> gdm
<_ReDRuM_> yeh :0
<SuperCatFrog> gdb is the debugger
<Kortor> gdm is gnome display manager...
<_ReDRuM_> i thought that was the gnome manager
<Kortor> that lets me copy and paste?
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<SuperCatFrog> oh crap
<eliyahu> 
<_ReDRuM_> whats the goddam mouse program called
<eliyahu>   
<Kortor> well anyway while you guys think of that ill start the bothersome task of typing a bunch of lines into pastebin
<Kortor> :(
<SuperCatFrog> gmgpm
<SuperCatFrog> oops
<SuperCatFrog> gpm
<Kortor> 1337
<Kortor> i got a mouse!
<_ReDRuM_> gpm
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<SuperCatFrog> thank god i had my old gentoo installation around
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<Kortor> how do i copy with it?
<_ReDRuM_> i was flickin through google, didnt helped them gpm jumped into my head and ive got the manpage installed
<SuperCatFrog> highlight the text
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<Kortor> then how do i paste
<_ReDRuM_> click the middle mouse button
<Kortor> http://pastebin.ca/9570
<Kortor> http://pastebin.ca/9570
<Kortor> sorry
<Kortor> thats awesome
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody have a copy of the chillian national anthem, with words?
<Kortor> gpm > *
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: id rather have x running :)
<Kortor> Me too
<_ReDRuM_> whats your x problem btw?
* _ReDRuM_ missed it
<Kortor> http://pastebin.ca/9570
<Kortor> its that
<Kortor> when i followed the instructions in the BinaryDriverHowto
<Kortor> for the X.Org ATI Driver
<SuperCatFrog> found it (after 5 years of looking, here: http://www.joeskitchen.com/chile/facts/chile-himno.mp3 )
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: thats one long look :)
<Kortor> heh
<_ReDRuM_> why doesnt it have framebuffer loaded
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ i heard it in the football (soccer) world cup in 2000 and have wanted it ever since (its the funnyest national anthem ever)
<Kortor> i dunno, what is framebuffer?
<SuperCatFrog> a graphical console kinda
<Kortor> well, do i need it? and if i do how do i get it?
<Kortor> rep heh
<Kortor> oops
<_ReDRuM_> kortor: kernel module that handles some graphic funtions, often used for big rpetty console
<Kortor> .msg narg heh
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: how about
<_ReDRuM_> i just show u my xorg.conf
<_ReDRuM_> and u use that
<narg> .msg narg?
<_ReDRuM_> )change rhe monitor bit)
<sorin> They caught Brian Nichols 2 miles from where I live. Now, they closed my ex-high school, and SWAT is everywhere. What is wrong with this town?
<Kortor> do you use the fglrx driver?
<SuperCatFrog> oh bloody hell. that chilean national anthem isn't what i was after - they sounded like loonies when they sung it in the world cup
<_ReDRuM_> yes
<_ReDRuM_> http://pastebin.ca/9567
<Kortor> if you do, sure. :D
<_ReDRuM_> and theres my xorg.conf
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: lol
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - you have a point - why doesn't ubuntu/kubuntu come with a framebuffer presetup?
<_ReDRuM_> cause its not a console distro
<_ReDRuM_> ?
<SuperCatFrog> but it looks pretty on bootup
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> you mite be able to turn it on by sending your kernel parameters vga=773 or somethin
<_ReDRuM_> got no idea what that does but it turns framebuffer on in a coupel of other distros
<Kortor> well, how do i set up a framebuffer
<_ReDRuM_> Kortor: just use that xorg.conf and see if it works first
<Kortor> is that what i need?
<Kortor> okay, redrum
<SuperCatFrog> kortor - a framebuffer is an afterthought - once your distro is running perfectly, you should start trying to do stuff like framebuffers - make it work before you break it
<_ReDRuM_> the only bit you MUST change
<_ReDRuM_> is this: Section "Monitor
<Kortor> okay
<_ReDRuM_> eveyrthing in there, the 4 lines about horizontal sync, etc you MUST change
<_ReDRuM_> failing to do so might blow up your monitor - use the section from your own xorg.conf
<Kortor> mine is almost the same as yours, redrum
<_ReDRuM_> tbh most modern monitors are smart enough to turn themselves off if u put dangerous numbers in there - ive seen a few wabble worringly for several minutes after :)
<_ReDRuM_> almost doesnt count
<Kortor> i know
<_ReDRuM_> (tho its less dangerous)
<Kortor> all its missin though is the 2 sync lines
<_ReDRuM_> er
<_ReDRuM_> ur suppose to have those
<Kortor> peer
<Kortor> well, that would be it
<Kortor> but i never had em before
<Kortor> all i ran between it workin wit ati drivers and not wit fglrx was a sed to replace ati with fglrx in the conf file
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> i can guarantee you my xorg.conf works and i know exactly what everything is in there for i even commented most of it
<_ReDRuM_> cause theres too much mis-information out there
<Kortor> nod
<Kortor> well, i can also guarantee you mine didnt have it before :P
<Kortor> but i trust you
<Kortor> here i go
<_ReDRuM_> xorg is supposed to be able to do ddc detection on its own
<_ReDRuM_> thats why
<_ReDRuM_> it doesnt always goto plan tho.
<Kortor> still didnt work
<_ReDRuM_> same error?
<Kortor> nod
<Kortor> xactly
<_ReDRuM_> lsmod | grep fb
<Kortor> i didnt need to change the identifier in it, did i?
<Kortor> thats not really important, is it?
<_ReDRuM_> btw i notice u have a r200 device?
<Kortor> i dunno
<Kortor> what is that?
<_ReDRuM_> er old radeons
<_ReDRuM_> i think 9200 and below
<Kortor> peer
<Kortor> no
<Kortor> its a 9600 XT
<KaiL> 9250 still r200
<KaiL> that's r300
<_ReDRuM_> x seems to think he has an r200
<_ReDRuM_> or rather the ati driver does... er...
<Kortor> :(
<Kortor> peer
<_ReDRuM_> ok
<_ReDRuM_> it says screens found but none have a usable config
<_ReDRuM_> so lets try filling in your ddc info
<Kortor> okay
<Kortor> whats my ddc info?
<_ReDRuM_> something fun for u to paste: dcprobe | grep ^monitorrange | sed 's/[^ ] * //'
<_ReDRuM_> er
<Kortor> and do you still need that lsmod | grep fb?
<_ReDRuM_> ddcprobe | grep ^monitorrange | sed 's/[^ ] * //'
<_ReDRuM_> yeh in a sec i wanna see if ddcprobe can pick up your h/vsync
<Kortor> should i use sudo for that?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<Kortor> it says /dev/mem: permission denied
<Kortor> nod
<_ReDRuM_> sorry i have the worst habits...
<Kortor> 30-70, 50-120
* _ReDRuM_ has 8 root shells open
* ojw has a kubuntu liveCD - can I install on a hard-disk from it?
<_ReDRuM_> wow your monitor IS like mine isnt it :)
<Kortor> :P
<_ReDRuM_> so you see the section where mine says 50-120 in xorg.conf ?
<Kortor> yeah
* SuperCatFrog has a link on kicker to sudo bash (run in konsole). also ive got sudo setup to allow %admin to run anything without a password
<KaiL> Kortor: could you paste lspci | grep VGA?
<_ReDRuM_> leave that one alone, and change the one that says 30-72 to 30-70
<_ReDRuM_> and try that
<Kortor> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] 
<KaiL> k
<Kortor> nod redrum
<SuperCatFrog> this is the first distro (after i learned what was what) ive actually bothered to not be root for everyday stuff
<_ReDRuM_> i dont see the point of sudo
<_ReDRuM_> for me anyway
<_ReDRuM_> ive had the sudo debate a million times :)
<Kortor> i like sudo
<Kortor> okay, redrum, did that
<Kortor> should i try startx again?
<_ReDRuM_> kortor cant hurt :)
<SuperCatFrog> its better than su because root has more control over it. if you want to use it like su, you can (stops debating sudo v su now)
<Kortor> same errors
<_blackdog> are apt sources available for breezybadger yet?
<_ReDRuM_> k try pasting the output of lsmod | grep fb
<_ReDRuM_> into a query _redrum_ window or a pastebin
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: or - alternatively - it just gives a user account that wouldnt normally need root access root access :)
<KaiL> Kortor: rv350 is Radeon 9600 or 9600 Pro
<_ReDRuM_> yeh its good for limited control
<_ReDRuM_> but for a single user system of your own
<KaiL> can't find a  "XT"...
<_ReDRuM_> its only good to stop pasting crap in root windows
<SuperCatFrog> _redrum_ - but it does it in a more controlable way than su (not all or nothing)
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: theyre the same thigns
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> but maybe the driver doesn't know it?
<_ReDRuM_> it should do
<_ReDRuM_> its not that new a card
<KaiL> why does it try to load the r200 driver?
<_ReDRuM_> i dont know thats retarded
<KaiL> ...as everybody can see "rv350"
<SuperCatFrog> dog - walk
<SuperCatFrog> back in bit
<Kortor> test
<_ReDRuM_> yes kortor it works :)
<Kortor> im stuck in a query window i dunno how to close. i have to use /msg #kubuntu to talk
<Kortor> so anyway. what do i do now?
<Kortor> how do i make it know i dun have an r200?
<KaiL> uhm, is the "radeon" kernel module loaded?
<Kortor> dunno, how do I check?
<_ReDRuM_>  i thought it was /window close
<_ReDRuM_> maybe /close
<KaiL> lsmod | grep radeon
<Kortor> no, it isnt
<Kortor> how do I load it? and will that allow my drivers to work?
<KaiL> modprobe radeon
<Kortor> sudo, i assume?
<KaiL> btw. doesn't he need a special module from ati too?
<KaiL> yes
<Kortor> can I posta  4 line long error msg
<Kortor> or do i have to use pastebin for that
<KaiL> unresolved symbols?
<Kortor> yeah
<KaiL> ok...
<Kortor> and cannot allocate memory
<Kortor> but that is just warning
<_ReDRuM_> md5sum /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<KaiL> uname -r ?
<_ReDRuM_> whats that say
<Kortor> KaiL: 2.6.10-5-386
<KaiL> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<KaiL> install that package.
<Kortor> already newest version
<_ReDRuM_> what about the md5sum of that file?
<KaiL> modprobe fglrx
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Kortor> the md5sum gives me thios: 31705b56d51c90700e52aac5f5d961a3  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<_ReDRuM_> that is right...
<KaiL> sorry, radeon is for the free driver, fglrx for the ati one.....
<Kortor> should i try startx now?
<KaiL> yes
<Kortor> same errors still
<KaiL> even the r200-line?
<Kortor> yeah
<_ReDRuM_> how about the command dmesg
<KaiL> which chipset is the mainboard?
<Kortor> redrum: wow, thats a lot of stuff
<KaiL> via? intel? nvidia? ali? sis? amd?
<_ReDRuM_> just the fireglx stuff :P
<Kortor> intel Pentium 4
<_ReDRuM_> thats the CPU
<KaiL> chipset, not CPU :)
<KaiL> but I guess intel too....
<Kortor> dunno.
<_ReDRuM_> lspci might give a clue
<_ReDRuM_> lspci | grep 'PCI Bridge'
<KaiL> lsmod | grep agp
<Kortor> redrum: if there is anything about fireglx it got pushed off the screen by the tons of radeon error messages
<KaiL> and intel-agp or intel-mch-agp?
<Kortor> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)
<Kortor> intel-agp
<_ReDRuM_> try change in xorg.conf the setting useinternalagpgart to "yes"
<Kortor> ponder... i dont see that setting
<_ReDRuM_> presume if he has intel pci bus he will have intel agp
<_ReDRuM_> its in my xorg.conf if youve gone back to your one you should add it
<Kortor> okay
<_ReDRuM_> cause u should explicitly say one way or the other, off or on
<_ReDRuM_> intel is the only thing that can possibly have it set to yes
<Kortor> btw, about the r200 think. in my xorg.conf under screen it says
<Kortor> Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)"
<Kortor> redrum, from yours it looks like i put it in device for the card? yes?
<_ReDRuM_> yes
<_ReDRuM_> you shoul dbe able to use that device secion from mine verbatim...
<_ReDRuM_> might want to change the description to match yours
<_ReDRuM_> and BusID
<_ReDRuM_> the rest u could use without editing
<Kortor> mine doesnt have tv out and stuff
<_ReDRuM_> ive got it all switched off anyway
<Kortor> my card
<_ReDRuM_> so it wouldnt matter
<Kortor> ah
<Kortor> Option          useinternalagpgart "yes"
<Kortor> like thaT?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> but
<_ReDRuM_> with "'s around it
<_ReDRuM_> Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
<Kortor> same erros
<_ReDRuM_> pfft
<_ReDRuM_> lsmod pci | grep agp
<Kortor> does capitalization amtter for tyhat?
<_ReDRuM_> grep -i agp
<_ReDRuM_> now it doesnt
<_ReDRuM_> lsmod | grep -i agp
<TestDummy> Er, is there a way to make these GTK apps less ugly?
<TestDummy> This looks so tacky right now..
<Tm_T> TestDummy: try some other gtk engine/style
<TestDummy> How?
<Kortor> redrum: no such luck
#kubuntu 2005-04-26
<Kortor> redrum: i just set it back to ati driver
<Kortor> redrum: gonna see what i can find on the web
<Tm_T> TestDummy: apt-cache search gtk is good start, use imagination
<_ReDRuM_> u mean the mesa ati one?
<_ReDRuM_> cool. yeh i would least it works.
<Tm_T> hullo kortor
<Kortor> nod
<Kortor> i dunno why fglrx isnt working for me, though. :(
<Kortor> follow instructions exactly
<Kortor> hi tm_t
<TestDummy> What was that about..
<_ReDRuM_> cause its ATI
<_ReDRuM_> and ATI dont care about linux
<_ReDRuM_> can you imagine the uproar if their windows drivers were half as cantancerous? :)
<Kortor> afk
* Kortor is away: back in 4... hours
<CygnusX1> Hello.  Has anyone noted any tutorials on getting Kubuntu set up as a MythTV box?
<StR> hi there...
<StR> has anyone installed openoffice.org2 and removed openoffice1?
<SuperCatFrog> cygnus - i use kubuntu as a mythbox
<SuperCatFrog> *cygnusX1
<zhukov> naaaaaaaaaaa
<CygnusX1> SuperCatFrog, Are you an expert? :-) I am not, wondering on the difficulty level.
<SuperCatFrog> cygnusx1 - not really, no
<SuperCatFrog> just follow the guide at mythtv.org
<SuperCatFrog> the only thing i had to do different from the guide was this: echo "snd_bt878" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<CygnusX1> SuperCatFrog, Roger that.  I wll give it a whirl.  BTW, what tuner card are you using?
<SuperCatFrog> apart from that, everything just worked
<SuperCatFrog> im using a dvb_bt878 card (DVB-T card)
<SuperCatFrog> from visionplus
<SuperCatFrog> one thing i will recommend to you, if you are new to mythtv is enable "xv for picture controls" for playback (its in the mythfrontend settings, one of the last things you should do" because it _greatly_ improves performance during playback
<CygnusX1> I am in for some fun.  I told my wife a PVR-250 and she brought a 150 home. heh heh.
<SuperCatFrog> 150's fine, iirc
<SuperCatFrog> although i'd never ask my girlfriend to get me something for my computer - i'd want to get it myself
<CygnusX1> :-)  I am learning.
<SuperCatFrog> #ivtv and #mythtv-users are probably the best places for you to go if you have any problems although i'm here quite alot too 
<CygnusX1> SuperCatFrog, thank you.  I did not know there was an ivtv channel...I am sure I will see some action there.
<SuperCatFrog> m'kay
<SuperCatFrog> good luck
<leafw> Hi. how are the mouse buttons emulated in kubuntu powerpc ? Can't find any options in the kde control center.
<sladen> F11/F12 I think
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody use nessus? i'd like to have a look at it but the first thing i found in the guide (running nessus-adduser)doesn't work - that command doesn't exists
<leafw> sladen: true, thank you!
<leafw> the powerpc live cd runs faster than the macosx 10.2.8 installed in the hard drive ... openoffice opens in about the same time than word in macosx.
<leafw> this is really nice.
<SuperCatFrog> ive got it (need to install nessusd
<SuperCatFrog> leafw - im guessing that because everythings loaded into ram from the cd - much faster access times (although this might not be the case)
<leafw> SuperCatFrog: it may be, I'm running with 512 MB of ram which may have a big part of the CD loaded.
<leafw> by the way is there any kubuntu packager here
<leafw> I'd like to know just how hard would it be to remove openoffice and other smaller apps and add opengl, python and java support along blender and some java apps. In the live cd I mean.
<Zizzencs> hi! i have 2 soundcards, a via on the motherboard and an emu10k1. kde has no sound. how do i reconfigure alsa to change the order of the two cards?
<Zizzencs> this udev thing combined with the scripts really annoys me
<Zugot> is there a kde gmail notifier?
<Zugot> i'm using irc as google right now
<eazel7> Zugot: kcheckgmail
<SuperCatFrog> kugot - or you can enable pop3 support on the gmail website, then use kmail to download your emails
<eazel7> Zugot: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14927
<_ReDRuM_> guys
<_ReDRuM_> http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/VB2/
<Zugot> thanks much
<_ReDRuM_> now i dont want u to say i never give u anything
<eazel7> Zugot: and yes, gmail has pop and smtp
<_ReDRuM_> cause theres two things
<Zugot> hahaha.... i must need sleep... i didn't even do a "apt-cache search gmail"
<_ReDRuM_> kcheckmail doesnt work for me
<SuperCatFrog> oh thanks - my gf's well pissed now
<SuperCatFrog> (apparently not well pissed)
<SuperCatFrog> but i got called a perv
<_ReDRuM_> SuperCatFrog: lol
<_ReDRuM_> hardly your fault
<_ReDRuM_> i didnt say what they were :)
<SuperCatFrog> she also said "their not bartenders, theyre not even neer the bar"
<_ReDRuM_> type star wars
<_ReDRuM_> tell her its a geek festival
<SuperCatFrog> i'l just have a gander
<_ReDRuM_> be rude not to :)
<SuperCatFrog> monkey
<_ReDRuM_> heh didnt try that one
<_ReDRuM_> didnt try star wars either got that off the guy who gave me it
<_ReDRuM_> nipples, finger, school girls and ass are all good
<_ReDRuM_> i mean bad
<_ReDRuM_> very bad
<_ReDRuM_> :)
<SuperCatFrog> lol
<SuperCatFrog> ommm
<_ReDRuM_> school girls u could watch in front of ur gf
<SuperCatFrog> well ive closed it now
<_ReDRuM_> they just attack eachother
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> www.subserviantchicken.com
<_ReDRuM_> someone i know sent me that one too
<_ReDRuM_> but he wouldnt do anything my sick mind came up with
<SuperCatFrog> that one's really jumpy
<_ReDRuM_> omg i give that site to this girl i know the two lil hotties
<_ReDRuM_> and shes been on it for half an hour
<_ReDRuM_> hmm :)
<SuperCatFrog> m'kay
<SuperCatFrog> rite
<SuperCatFrog> im off to bed
<_ReDRuM_> nite
<SuperCatFrog> no wait
<SuperCatFrog> cant - food is cooking
<_ReDRuM_> cya
<SuperCatFrog> change of plan
<_ReDRuM_> k
<SuperCatFrog> no, not going
<_ReDRuM_> i am
<SuperCatFrog> im off - tv
<ice_1963> ok
<CygnusX1> I have used kynaptic to install 2.6.10-7 i686.  What next?
<CygnusX1> I mean, I am still showing that I have 2.6.10-5 i386 as my kernel.
<ice_1963> on boot
<x0gd> Wich scrit should I configure to setup my Wifi at startup (like SSID, WEP and so on)???
<verden01> HI
<verden01> Hi
<ice_1963> how can i get flashplayer for konqueror pl ??????
<ice_1963> not mozilla
<difekta> flash sucks.
<difekta> don't support it by using it.
<_tek> install it for mozilla and then tell konqueror to search for plugins it will find it.
<carambol> setting>plugins>
<ice_1963> i have comcast that's where my emaile is it use's flashplayer
<ice_1963> java sucks
<billytwowilly> can anyone point me to kubuntu/ubuntu download sttats? I'm curious how kubuntu cd downloads stack up compared to ubuntu cd downloads
<Riddell> billytwowilly: see my entry which should still be on planet.ubuntu.com
<billytwowilly> so around 8 % of the ubuntu traffic.
<billytwowilly> for that mirror anyway.
<Tm_T> hm
<Riddell> billytwowilly: huh?  it's almost as many as the ubuntu downloads on that mirror
<billytwowilly> Maybe I'm reading the numbers wrong then.
<billytwowilly> It looked like 3.4 million ubuntu downloads vs 124 000 kubuntu downloads
* billytwowilly goes to look again.
<billytwowilly> heh.
<billytwowilly> nice, I was.
<billytwowilly> 108 vs 124
<billytwowilly> That makes  me happier;)
<billytwowilly> are there any aggregate statistics for all the mirrors?
<Riddell> billytwowilly: nope
<billytwowilly> that's unfortunate. That could just be a fluke.
<billytwowilly> Maybe all the kde users are swedish;)
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> billytwowilly: that was a huge insult
<_tek> hey swedish women are pretty damn hot, not that than means a damn thing
<billytwowilly> No it wasn't. I am genuinely curious. Also, most of the KDE developers are in Europe. I am a huge KDE fan and am ecstatic that kubuntu appears to be doing so well (am running it right now)
<_tek> huge kde fan too, tried gnome over the years and it just doesnt fit 
<_tek> actually liked it better before then reworked it.
<billytwowilly> the stats on the swedish server only represent how well kubuntu is doing for the people that access that server, it is in no statistically sound way representative of all the ubuntu downloads.
<billytwowilly> Which is what I was trying to point out because I am interested in how kubuntu is doing compared to ubuntu.
<billytwowilly> gnome = crap
<billytwowilly> It's useable now, but in now way compareable in quality to KDE.
<Riddell> children please keep gnome flames to #ubuntu-flame
* billytwowilly is a hardcore KDE fan.
<billytwowilly> Sorry, I'm trying to point out I didn't mean my point to be an insult to kubuntu.
<smouche> can anyone tell me why I always get this error when starting kpackage:  "kpackage: WARNING: Couldn't open categories file"
<_tek> i would agree, not to say gnome isn't perfect for some people, its just not for me. i respect what they are doing just no use for it
* billytwowilly has never used kpackage, synaptic is better for my needs.
<billytwowilly> gnome has some nice apps.
<billytwowilly> ie. evolution, firefox, openoffice.org
<phxguy> Anyone Care to help me with my usb Wi-fi connection?
<billytwowilly> oo.org will be native kde soon though;)
<_tek> evolution is the only one that is a gnome app
<phxguy> Im using ndiswrapper
<billytwowilly> sorry, gtk using app.
<billytwowilly> pan is quite decent too.
* Quinn_Storm doesn't bother with kpackage or synaptic...just uses aptitude
<billytwowilly> and synaptic.
<brainkilla> kontact wipes the floor with evolution
<_tek> <---hates evolution
<Quinn_Storm> the only gtk app I use regularly is gaim...unfortunately kopete is far behind it in features (even if it is nicer-looking)
<_tek> yeah!!! another MS knockoff. if it sucks on windows why is it better on linux?
<billytwowilly> I liked evolution more than kontact in kde 3.3, but 3.4 kontact seems better to me.
<_tek> agreed quinn, same here
<Tm_T> I use TB
<brainkilla> c'mon, just look the menus in evolution...
<Tm_T> heh
<Quinn_Storm> maybe once gaim gets their act together & releases libgaim properly we'll have a good kopete
<brainkilla> actions, with 22 entries!!!
<Tm_T> Quinn_Storm: why not use gaim ?
<billytwowilly> I don't know why people rag on kopete so much.
* billytwowilly likes kopete
<Tm_T> I like gaim =)
<Quinn_Storm> Tm_T: well #1 I use the menu-at-top-of-screen, and #2 gaim is rather ugly compared to kopete
<phxguy> I only like kopete because it supports being invisible on yahoo
<brainkilla> billytwowilly: kopete rocks
<Quinn_Storm> Tm_T: but I do like gaim better than any other option I've seen
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: gaim can do that, just checked
<phxguy> i haven seen where
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: its under the away settings, per-account
<Tm_T> :)
<phxguy> ah okay...
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: click on the away thingy, pick your yahoo account out of the popup menu & pick invisible
* billytwowilly only really uses msn
<brainkilla> I have an amarok problem...
<brainkilla> it hangs all the time
<Quinn_Storm> brainkilla: I'd advise #amarok
<Tm_T> when gaim get dcc transfer then there's not a sincle flaw
<Tm_T> single :p
<phxguy> thats quite a task under gaim... in Kopete it shows the protocol icon at the bottom in the statusbar.. I just click on that and then Click invisible
<brainkilla> Tm_T: been there, done that
<Tm_T> =)
<brainkilla> no help
<Quinn_Storm> billytwowilly: yeah with msn kopete is decent but that's the -only- protocol its decent about
<Tm_T> heh
<billytwowilly> there aren't any other protocols worth using;) All my friends are on msn.
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: its not that much of a task, in fact its the same basic idea just with a popup menu instead of a box of icons (which yes I do like better, like I said I like kopete's interface but gaim's functionality)
<billytwowilly> well, maybe jabber
<Quinn_Storm> billytwowilly: for jabber, gaim is far better
<Tm_T> :)
<Quinn_Storm> I run a jabberd myself so I know
<billytwowilly> all my friends tell me psi is what to use for jabber.
<Tm_T> ok, guys, it's 0427 so I'm off ->
<Quinn_Storm> billytwowilly: psi...its decent but not really a qt app and it doesn't support muc config
<Quinn_Storm> billytwowilly: err its not really a kde app, it -is- qt
<phxguy> any wireless people care to help with my issue?
* billytwowilly doesn't have much luck with wireless
* billytwowilly is waiting anxiously for networkmanager
<phxguy> my wireless works fine if i use the 386 kernel but not in the 686 kernel
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: then use the 386 kernel :-P
<phxguy> ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_usb:191): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0010006)
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: yeah you won't be able to fix that, b/c of ndiswrapper & how windows drivers work
<samuel> heloo
<phxguy> Quinn_Storm:  I have over 885MB of physical memory so I need the 686 kernel
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: you do? I've never heard of the 386 kernel having trouble with that...
<samuel> thats enought RAM
<billytwowilly> phxguy: That's called being between a rock and a hard place;)
<samuel> thats almost one gig of RAM
<phxguy> yup in Kubuntu an ubuntu HIMEM is disabled by default in the 386 kernel... There is a wiki on it
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: ahh, well then recompile the 386 kernel
<phxguy> billytwowilly: Yeah good Thing I dont need my wireless too much.
<phxguy> recompiling kernels is not my thing
<phxguy> would not know where to begin
<billytwowilly> It's actually not that hard.
* billytwowilly was afraid of kernels, but once he did it a couple times it turned out to not be too bad.
<samuel> Does all here use ubuntu?
<Quinn_Storm> I started on slackware...I learned relatively early on how to make menuconfig...not that I have recently
<Quinn_Storm> samuel: yeah, I think most of us do
<samuel> whats a favotire Distro?
<phxguy> ive done it in the past several years ago on RH but i didn have much luck.
<samuel> Favorite!
<billytwowilly> favotire is so much more interesting;)
<samuel> 
<samuel> sorry.
<samuel> i like ubuntu. 
<samuel> but
<samuel> there is something i don't like.
<samuel> and that is sudo.
<samuel> no root.
<phxguy> sudo  just takes some getting use to... its like using an ergonomic keyboard for the first time
<samuel> true
<billytwowilly> or you could get rid of it like I did and be happy;)
<phxguy> it really pisses you off at first but after awhile its no big deal
<billytwowilly> having no root password is really lame, thankfully it is easy to fix.
<samuel> true
<samuel> i  like root though
<phxguy> yup it is an e-z fix
<samuel> i got used to it.
<phxguy> i did it though i dont use it much
<samuel> i wonder when they are going to fix that.
<samuel> you know installation things.
<phxguy> as i understand it. That was by design
<samuel> is a pain.
<xlogik> has anyone played cube?
<samuel> very adict it.
<phxguy> nope
<samuel> i love that game.
<xlogik> ok i have a prob
<samuel>  how about frozen B.
<samuel> whats is it?
<samuel> may we can help you.
<phxguy> if its not part of the package i havent played it :/
<xlogik> how do i link to the sdl
<samuel> whats do you mean?
<phxguy> how do create a root terminal icon on my desktop?
<samuel> hey guys tell where are u talking from.
<mindbreeze> Ohio here
<xlogik> error: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<_tek> <-- Silicon Valley
<samuel> whoaaa.
<samuel> How do you hear about linux>
<phxguy> <- the name says it all here
<samuel> i love linux.
<_tek> research scientist at a nanotech conference about 8 or 9 years ago
<billytwowilly> <-- home of bioware
<phxguy> i wouldnt go that far.... it still has a long way to go
<samuel> what was the first inpresion you guys had>
<phxguy> though i must say  I haven used windows in a couple weeks.
<phxguy> I only need it now for itunes
<billytwowilly> my buddy told me about it. I installed deadrat 5.4 and promptly switched back to windows
<samuel> lol
<samuel> now you are in linux.
<samuel> i live in california.
<samuel> i know a lot of technician that know linux.
<billytwowilly> redhat 5.4 = the major suck. I didn't use linux full time until mandrake 8.something
<phxguy> I might be moving back to California.... Home Sweet Home
<samuel> for the name only.
<mindbreeze> anyone recommend a good VNC server
<_tek> i started with slackware and redhat 4.2 years ago, never looked back on the server. about 6 months later i stop using windows completely. now i only use windows when i am fixing someones broken ass box. i charge $100.00 to use windows.
<_tek> i fix it, wash my hands and give them the bill
<samuel> cooool.
<samuel> you got to love that one.
<samuel> tek. you think linux it will become more famous in America.
<_tek> i could never use windows and do everything i take for granted now in linux.
<phxguy> I must say though my experience with Ubuntu/Kubuntu has been my easies best experience with any linux Distro
<_tek> its happening here last because microsoft is an american company but yes it is taking off in big ways.
<samuel> how about  suse 9.1
<samuel> true.
<samuel> we are the LINUX messanger
<samuel> we have to let people know the power of LINUX.
<_tek> don't like suse but i think novell will make the changes to it to bring it back from where it is to something corporate america can use.
<_tek> if your an engineering type you probably like suse
<samuel> may be.
<phxguy> what do yll think about mandrakes new name mandriva
<samuel> Whattt?
<samuel> love the old nme.
<samuel> old school rules.
<samuel> always.
<phxguy> the new name will take some getting use to for sure
<_tek> wacked but it solves most of their legal issues, i fucks their branding though
<samuel> whats going on with mandrake?
<_tek> they can not help but drop the ball i have watched it now for years.
<_tek> sad
<billytwowilly> I don't know what is up with mandrake. I'm a mandrake club member and they haven't told me.
<samuel> haa how weird.
<_tek> i like mandrake, i am actually a mandrake solutions provider
<phxguy> I used to  like mandrake. but it seems to have become to commercial
<samuel> cool.
<_tek> they just keep screwing up though. they fire on only half the cylinders
<samuel> true.
<samuel> but freedon is whats matter.
<_tek> corporate server 3 which came out in nov still does not have any urpmi sources for it and no way to apply security updates
<samuel> i run Linux in A XP pro With VMware.
<_tek> should be doing it the other way around. i run windows in vmware in kubuntu
<phxguy> I have never had any luck with Any kind of windows Emulation such as wine or anything else
<samuel> Me neither.
<phxguy> Would be real nice if there was a package for linux that installed in the sameway as VirtualPC does for the Mac
<_tek> i have used wine, crossover, win4lin and vmware
<_tek> co-authored a book on windows to linux migrations. i wrote the two chapters on desktop linux
<samuel> well i have try crossover.
<samuel> i actually have the new version 
<samuel> 4.0
<samuel> i try vmware.
<samuel> same problem dont know how to run Command
<phxguy> vmware isnt free though
<samuel> to eun xp
<samuel> yes there is.
<phxguy> neither is crossoffice or whatever its called
<samuel> Vmware is free.
<samuel> they have a beta .
<samuel> for free.
<samuel> for both Windose and LINUX.
<samuel> i have them.
<samuel> i did install vmware in suse 9.1
<phxguy> how hard is it to install?
<samuel> did not know how to run XP pro.
<samuel> is a rpm
<samuel> and a package.
<samuel> i got both.
<samuel> so in suse  i used RPM
<samuel> installation went smooth.
<samuel> i never try it the source.
<_tek> i installed vmware just this week on kubuntu, was easy
<samuel> ok.
<samuel> then.
<samuel> let me try.
<phxguy> _tek are there any dependencies involved
<samuel> i hate dependecies.
<samuel> have any you try xandros?
<phxguy> I did and I hated it
<phxguy> Its such a retarded Distro
<phxguy> Makes linux look bad
<Roey> hi
<Roey>  I do grub-install /dev/sda and I get:  dev/md0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.   What's wrong?? btw, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb make several raid1 volumes.
<samuel> have no clue
<_tek> <phxguy> need the kernel source, header files and gcc
<_tek> <samuel> yes, have installed it for a few customers.
<samuel> really.
<samuel> how they like it,
<samuel> i'm amazed how they are going to use this distro.
<_tek> ok, i have also installed kubuntu for a few customers too, along with every other version of linux
<phxguy> is the kernel source part of the normal ubuntu install
<_tek> no it it not.
<samuel> double boot?
<_tek> double boot, triple boot.... you name it.
<phxguy> where do i get the header files
<Roey> ok I tried using grub directly and doing root (hd1,0) and setup (hd1,0) and now I get:   Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)     Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)  Segmentation fault 
<samuel> cool,
<Roey> ?? what is this?
<_tek> same place you get the source
<phxguy> can i synaptic all this... Im sure i already have gcc install
<samuel> easy to get gcc in ubuntu.
<_tek> yes you can get it all via synaptic
<samuel> have no clue whats sy.
<phxguy> where do i get vmware package
<samuel> i just type apt-get install gcc
<samuel> and that it.
<_tek> from vmware's website
<phxguy> ill have to check it out
<samuel> vmware.
<phxguy> are you on here alot
<phxguy> or regulaarly
<samuel> go to vmware.com
<_tek> intermittently, depends. i work from home alot but i am also out doing service calls frequently
<samuel> hey tek are u A++
<samuel> ?
<phxguy> which vmware do i downnload
<_tek> just cause you see me logged in does not mean i am here.
<samuel> for ubuntu get the source.
<_tek> A++   lol, no... my background was hardware engineering before i started doing this
<_tek> im a bit beyond A++
<samuel> cool.
<phxguy> im on the vmware site now and dont see anything for ubuntu on the download page
<samuel> it was just a?
<_tek> there is nothing for ubuntu just grab the source files
<samuel> hang on it.
<phxguy> ah okay ill try it later gotta take off for a while
<phxguy> ca
<_tek> L8tr
<samuel> how funny this people are in hurry.
<samuel> hey tek
<samuel> are u there?
<_tek> yeah
<jsubl2> gaim allows you to conference in more than 1 buddy on a chat..  i don't see that in kopete. am i missing it
<_tek> downloading a bunch of tools right now for a windows repair cd
<samuel> hey i dont know how i got VMware for free.
<_tek> you got the 30 day trial
<samuel> nope.
<samuel> it was a beta thing.
<_tek> cant tell ya then
<_tek> brb
<samuel> yeath .
<samuel> funny.
<samuel> full version.
<samuel> i been using it for 3 moth now.
<samuel> hey tek have u try it beOS zeta.
<samuel> ?
<samuel> yes beOS Zeta?
<_tek> nope
<_tek> its the old be OS right? 
<_tek> the multimedia OS that failed
<samuel> yes
<samuel> but they throw a new version.
<samuel> is called zeta.
<_tek> seen it, Be came in and demo'd it for our group at cisco
<samuel> really.
<_tek> way back when... yes
<samuel> have not tri it the new version.
<_tek> before they filed bankruptcy
<_tek> not interested in it really. i really only like linux, have a powerbook G4, with Mac OSx. hate it
<_tek> sucks compared to linux, slow as hell.
<samuel> true.
<samuel>  now tell me why did you bought a expensive shi))))
<_tek> looks nice, but i can not stand it, i am not as productive on it, really sucks because it looks awesome. need to get kubuntu on it if i am to use it though
<samuel> and very slow tcreature.
<sorin> Is there a way to setup process priorities for certain apps?
<samuel> how fast is it?
<_tek> because i fix computers for a living and people bring me mac's too. i have been fixing them and learning as i go. thought i might as well drop a bit of cash to know it better.
<_tek> 876Mhz
<samuel> dann>
<_tek> or 867 something like that
<samuel> that is slow.
<sorin> _tek: Sppeaaking of apple, I just ordered an iPod today.
<samuel> cool.
<samuel> how big?
<_tek> my old vaio is a 700mhz and its totally fast and usable
<samuel> 20G.
<samuel> ?
<_tek> bought an ipod when i was in japan, more money there but i was going crazy with no music
<_tek> i might sell mine, i really don't have alot of need for it, or try to hack it or something. put linux on it.
<sorin> I'm going crazy with no music during the morning traffic.  American radio is pathetic.  I press those buttons like it was a keyboard.
<samuel> cool
<sorin> I couldn't stand it anymore, so  I bought one for my sanity.
<_tek> my big project right now is a car-puter
<samuel> you can do it.
<_tek> i have it built but can not get the touchscreen to work correctly and the bluetooth keyboard is not recognized
<samuel> it mater of power.
<_tek> no its not.
<_tek> this runs on 12 volts
<sorin> why aren't gtk libs kept in memory so gtk apps start faster?
<crimsun> sorin: eh?
<crimsun> sorin: they are.
<_tek> its a 1Ghz with a gig of ddr2700 ram and a 250 gig HD, whole thing is 8"x8" x4"
<samuel> hey tek talking about gtk. How do i install it ?
<_tek> apt-get install <filename>
<sorin> crimsun, not after you kill the last gtk app
<samuel> i try it did not work.
<_tek> have you uncommented your sources.list file in /etc/apt/
<samuel> a try apt-get install gtk
<crimsun> sorin: that would be rather stupid of Linux, which doesn't work that way last I checked...
<samuel> i dont know if there is another command
<crimsun> sorin: there's at least a flush schedule built into the vm
<samuel> a try apt-get install gtk some thing.
<_tek> gtk is a set of libraries, like libgtk-cil
<_tek> run this, apt-cache search gtk
<samuel> found it.
<sorin> apt-get install firefoox
<sorin> itt will install the gtk crap
<sorin> better get gtk-qt too
<samuel> but the funny thing was that i try to install mozilla.
<_tek> ok, got to get back to work. L8tr 
<samuel> all right.
<samuel> l8ter.
<samuel> nice to talk to you tek
<samuel> samiya909@juno.com
<samuel> write me any time.
<samuel> hey guys.
<sorin> can any of you play di.fm streamms in amaroK?
<samuel> not really.
<samuel> i new to linux.
<samuel> the tek guy just left.
<samuel> does any body like computers here?
<_tek> not in amarok but in kaffeine and xmms yes
<sorin> amaroK crashes
<_tek> keeps crapping out though. yeah i havent gotten amarok to work yet, havent spent any time on it either though.
<samuel> hey tek finished?
<_tek> no, just switching back and forth between systems on my kvm
<sorin> xine: couldn't find demux for >http://64.236.34.196:80/stream/1003<
<samuel> tek i did try to play movies in my player.
<sorin> Kaffeine does not work either
<samuel> but there is a problem.
<sorin> i got mp3 installed. what's it smoking
<_tek> kaffeine  works for me.
<samuel> sound no pic.
<samuel> what do you think is the proble.
<_tek> not to say it doesn't crash on me all time
<samuel> i try to install xine lib.
<samuel> at the of the ./configure said error
<samuel> zlib not found
<samuel> zlib needed
<crimsun> samuel: apt-get build-dep libxine1
<samuel> ok
<samuel> let me try that.
<samuel> cool
<samuel> its working
<samuel> i did try this from the source.
<samuel> jess i have a long way to go.
<sorin> can kubuntu repartition the hard drive and leave windows intact, or do I have to use partition magic?
<samuel> i never try that one from linux.
<samuel> i think you can do it with .
<samuel> pqpartition Packae.
<samuel> qp i dont remenber exacly the name.
<samuel> but this works as partition magic.
<samuel> in linux boxes.
<samuel> crinsum?
<samuel> are u there?
<_tek> lol....http://www.ilovebacon.com/040605/c.shtml
<crimsun> samuel: ?
<samuel> hey when you finished
<samuel> all the installation.
<samuel> the apt does aeverything.
<samuel> or you have to another command.
<samuel> use a command.
<crimsun> samuel: are you asking me something or telling me something?
<samuel> ok you told me how to get  the xine lib as apt blabla.
<samuel> so my question is.
<samuel> when you put the command apt-get .
<samuel> does install the lib by default.
<samuel> or you have to give a command.
<samuel> to finish the installation.?
<crimsun> samuel: the apt-get build-dep <package>  command installs all listed build dependencies for a package. You'll then compile the package and install it.
<samuel> how do i know where to find it.
<samuel> does send it to /usr/
<samuel> or other?
<samuel> hey crimsun.
<_tek> ok, this is both funny and kind of gross. http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/cat_steve_dont_eat_it.php 
<samuel> can anybody tell me what to do in this command to finish thwe installation apt-get build-dep libxine1
<crimsun> samuel: that's all done. Now you actually need to compile the source of whatever program you were trying to compile, which I guess would be xine-lib?
<samuel>  i get it now.
<samuel> i though the lib was included in the apt-get command
<samuel> kind of a exe press igree next you are done.
<ice_1963> i installed flashplayer lol i installed gnome =)
<samuel> how do i start mpalyer
<samuel> Mplayer.
<samuel> if is not in the menu.
<samuel> Can any body give a command to start Mplayer.
<glass-eye> anyone successfully gotten kontact to work with exchange?
<samuel> nobody is at home.
<samuel> the kde 3.4 is nice
<samuel> very nice.
<_tek> exchange??? ****cringing on the floor****
<_tek> i understand why you might need to do that but i can not help you. i do not work at all with exchange... postfix, sendmail, even qmail if you really force me but not exchange
<claydoh> samuel: in a colsole, gmplayer will open the gui, though mplayer is more cli driven or used as a backend to other gui apps
<glass-eye> _tek: i know, but my work uses it...
<_tek> there is a gui-mplayer but i don't know if its in kubuntu yet
<_tek> yeah, i figured as much. sorry i can not help you. 
<glass-eye> if i can get my mail to work in linux i am almost free of microsoft as far as my desktop is concerned
<glass-eye> i can use imap to get my mail, its actually the calendar i guess
<claydoh> though I do seem to have a menu for it
<_tek> i would go check out the kolab page only because they do talk about exchange up there a bit if i recall correctly
<glass-eye> _tek: thanks
<_tek> sorry can't be of more help
<_tek> you might need the connector peice to connect to exchange, cant recall what its name is though
<_tek> i know it was needed for evolution to connect to exchange.
<clayasaurus> *quiet*
<kkathman> hey all :)
<kkathman> howdy chavo :)
<chavo> hello
<Tm_T> uuh
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<clayasaurus> <(..)>
<kakalto> Yo.
<kakalto> if I have a 7-in-1 card reader, and I plug an SD card in, will it auto-mount?
<samuel> nice sleep
<kakalto> ?
<zabu> very weird firefox keeps crashing
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> tried going into synaptic, and marking firefox for re-installation?
<zabu> nope i shoudl try that
<kakalto> zabu, good luck :)
<kubuntero> hello
<kakalto> hey
<kubuntero> i have a problem with amarok
<kakalto> okay...
<kubuntero> sound
<kubuntero> not working
<kubuntero> :S
<kakalto> is there no sound on mp3's?
<kakalto> have you installed the akode-mpeg package?
<kubuntero> NO
<kakalto> okay, go into synaptic or kynaptic (either, doesn't matter)
<kubuntero> kynaptic :-)
<kakalto> then do a search for akode , and select the mpeg package
<kakalto> install
<kakalto> then either reboot or type "killall artsd" at the terminal
<kakalto> but I g2g
<kakalto> sorry
<kakalto> bye
<nitestar> hello
<kkathman> so it seems a bit dead in here tonight :)
<markc> what is the LAN browsing software on kubuntu ?
<kkathman> LAN Browsing?
<kkathman> What are you trying to do exactly?
<kkathman> Like look at files on other systems on your network?
<markc> look for windows shares from an M$ box
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> markc: Did you set up Samba on your Linux box?
<markc> I think it used to be called Lisa or something but I'm not sure what app to look for or install ?
<markc> no, not yet
<kkathman> ahh ok...
<kkathman> markc: Heres a good link for you:  http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html
<kkathman> its the previous version of Ubuntu, but the instructions to set up Samba are identical
<kkathman> Just go there, scroll down to where it talks about Samba and it will walk you right through it
<markc> thanks :)
<kkathman> If you have trouble, let me know I just did it
<markc> so when installed, what interface do you use to find and copy files to another M$ box ?
<markc> just the lan:// kioslave.. or ?
<kkathman> The most common is Konqueror
<kkathman> thats the easiest
<markc> using lan:// ?
<kkathman> You start it, click on Network Folders
<markc> as the url
<kkathman> no, actually its smb://
<markc> AH!!!! right, seen that stuff, never used it before :)
<kkathman> Im sure you wont have a problem...but let me know if you do
<markc> 'k, thanks again
<kkathman> There are a few tricks you have to do to "see" your windows machines at the command line, but you might not have to do that
<kkathman> unless you just want to
<smouche> hey kkathman, how ya doing?
<kkathman> howdy there smouche!! Good to see ya :)
<kkathman> Got that windows box all up and humming ?
<smouche> spreading the Samba gospel, I see...
<smouche> Well, it's humming
<smouche> Very loudly
<smouche> but I yanked the cat5 out of that bastard!
<kkathman> uh oh that doesnt sound good
<kkathman> why's that?
<smouche> no -- no problem, just want to do a thorough virus scan again, and maybe reinistall XP
<smouche> I'm just using it to watch TV at the moment
<kkathman> ahhh good idea :)
<smouche> kkathman -- not to backseat drive, but I was reading your dialog with markc, and I thought I should reiterate, 
<smouche> that if someone only wants linux to see and use the windows shared folders
<smouche> you don't actually need to install samba
<smouche> you only need the smb-client, which I think is in kubuntu by default
<kkathman> well, if you are ON the linux client, and want to see and use the Windows files, thats somewhat true
<kkathman> but
<smouche> that's what I assumed his case was...
<kkathman> if you are ON the windows machine and want to get something from the linux box, you have to install all the Samba stuff
<abinadid> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22913     this is the link for a kde theme does anybody know how to install a theme???
<smouche> oops
<smouche> no, not oops
<smouche> markc, you there?
<kkathman> abinadid: yanno, I've never done that
<abinadid> no instructions
<kkathman> Way I look at it, smouche, is that it doesnt hurt to get Samba up and going, and really makes things open up
<smouche> heh heh, well I guess my bias is -- I want linux to have an eye on the windows box, but I'd prefer windows to not even sneak a glance at my linux 'puter!
<kkathman> smouche point well taken :)
<kkathman> I wanted to set up a single Linux box as a network file server, then I want SOME folders on my other linux box to be seen by Windows boxes, but not others
<kkathman> so Samba was a necessity
<kkathman> cuz then you can control the read and writeability in the smb.conf
<smouche> I just think people should check the network folders destination in the konq menu, and see if their windows shares show up there first, and if they need more, then tackle Samba server
<smouche> yup.  I'll be trying something like that myself eventually.
<kkathman> smouche: mine did, but I found out I was very limited...and ran into problems with permissions...for instance, I could be on my Linux box and copy something from a win box over, but couldnt "move" it
<kkathman> Cuz, in Linux an "mv" command is the same as a Copy and Delete in Windows
<smouche> "move it" ?  Ah, you mean so it's gone from windows?  Well, I think that's actually wise -- albeit confusing if you don't want dupes!
<kkathman> and without Samba, Linux cant "delete" something on the Win box
<kkathman> for obvious reasons
<smouche> ah, thank you -- good to know-- I was wondering about that
<kkathman> I was surprised I could copy :)
<smouche> I was surprised I could create directories and write text files etc onto the ntfs share from linux with just the smb-client, but I can -- 
<smouche> but I'm surprised by everything lately ;-)
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> Im surprised you can do that too
<smouche> no lie
<kkathman> I guess as long as you dont delete you are cool
<kkathman> I mean, its only a matter of time that you are on a win box and you need something...so you spend a few minutes following the instructions, then you never have to worry about it again
<smouche> It's so much faster than windows "Network Neighborhood" !
<kkathman> ROFL...I know dead bodies that are faster than Network Neighborhood
<smouche> what a piece of crap that is!
<kkathman> Well, like Ive said before, when you are nearly the only game in town...you dont have to be friendly or efficient
<kkathman> but I find myself cursing M$ WIndoze more these days, cuz its so slow
<smouche> well, this weekend, if I manage to preserve myself a weekend instead of caving into work demands for Saturday, 
<kkathman> yah I have some web development I seriously need to get done this weekend
<smouche> I'm gonna 1. clean up my desktop machine and 2. set up a new router and wireless network
<smouche> and then the fun begins
<kkathman> I got the graphics done, finally, so I can do the rest on the Linux box
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> A buddy of mine told me that CompUSA was having a "midnight madness" sale and selling 100 GB drives for like $45
<smouche> oh yeah -- they kind of teed my off --
<kkathman> if thats the case I might buy me a couple
<smouche> I was walking into the store one afternoon, about 4:00
<smouche> and saw one of those signs
<kkathman> I have an old Dell computer that the drive went out on it...if I put a new one in, should make a decent Linux box
<smouche> no way I was gonna drop some dough in there if I'm thinking, I should wait until midnight!
<kkathman> right
<smouche> yeah
<smouche> I should look for that ...
<kkathman> but I picked up this nice aluminum case that you can just drop a hard drive into, and then connect to your USB. Voilla instant back up
<smouche> so, given you do so much graphics work, what about a mac? any advantages there?
<kkathman> smouche: Probably so, but Macs are very expensive
<smouche> kkathman, does that thing work well?  I got burned on some of those cases before, but that was years ago, usb1, or crappy firewire...
<kkathman> and I dont do that HEAVY of stuff on graphics, just more than gimp can do :)
<smouche> I hear you -- 
<kkathman> well I just got this one last weekend to help a client move some files...and it worked like a champ
<kkathman> USB 2.0 too, so it was fast!
<kkathman> Shoot, XP recognized it without any software needing to be loaded
<smouche> hmmm; I wonder how something like that would be for my laptop with linux...
<kkathman> guess I'll give that to XP, its good about plug and play :)
<kkathman> smouche: probably good, and I paid only $40 for mine
<smouche> I love my external USB 2 harddrives, but there huge!  quiet though.  Haven't tried to mount them on the linux box yet
<kkathman> see one of my linux boxes is 40 gb, the other is like 15
<kkathman> Im using the 15 as a file servier right now...but if I can grab a couple of 100's then that will really boost the thing 
<smouche> yep kkathman, plug and play, and (for me anyway) a real fast boot -- I like XP on the whole; but only 'cause I put some effort into finding good apps for it, and keeping it as clean as possible
<kkathman> and I dont even run a desktop manager on the file server
<kkathman> agree with that smouche
<smouche> I still think you should consider a mac mini as a server kkathman -- at least for music, etc 
<smouche> too small a drive though
<smouche> but they're so quiet! 
<kkathman> Wow for a while I had a bad ace music system...I used Cubase SX and had alot of software ... composed alot of things
<smouche> and you can just set the damn thing on top of your monitor!
<kkathman> but then my web business picked up
<smouche> cool!
<kkathman> and to do the music synthesis, you gotta tweak the machine pretty good
<kkathman> so I offloaded the stuff, in hopes to get back to it at a later date
<smouche> I've fooled around a lot with cooledit, recording my (bad) guitar playing(?) and manipulating the hell out of it, lots of fun
<kkathman> sure...its great to do...I used to love doing it..but it wasnt profitable like web design :)
<smouche> I'm trying to like this Audacity thing on linux (used it on windows too), but I prefer cooledit
<kkathman> smouche: you really shoult make sure you configure Kontact and get news feeds from kde-app
<smouche> got any urls for work you've done? any portfolio or anything?  just curious
<kkathman> they send out RSS feeds all the times about new things
<kkathman> Yeah, actually some things on a Church CD we did I wrote and arranged
<smouche> you're right kkathman
<kkathman> but not on URLS...but if you are interested I could rip the mp3s
<smouche> I've got that little news ticker applet in the panel going, but it's not that great
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> what I did was subscribe to kde-app and kde-look's rss feed
<smouche> I was actually talking about the web design!
<kkathman> plus a few others..like yahoo
<kkathman> Ohhh sure...
<kkathman> hehe www.proactivate.net   and www.fbccoppell.org are two of the most recent ones
<kkathman> both are in what I would call "phase one" of development...getting ready for further expansion soon
<smouche> oops - I opened that with konq!
<smouche> I think you deserve firefox, mate
<smouche> heh heh
<smouche> very nice!
<kkathman> I just found out that my opera doesnt have flash....haha
<kkathman> thanks!
<smouche> nor konqueror!
<smouche> lol
<smouche> looks great in firefox
<kkathman> See my konq does have flash :)
<kkathman> you can point konq to your mozilla flash plug and it works
<smouche> very nice flash work on proactivate there, kkathman.  
<smouche> can you do that with opera, too, set the flash plugin the same way?
<kkathman> I dunno...Im checking
<_tek> yes, you can, have not done it in a long time though. sorry to interrupt
<_tek> opera can use all of the plugins of every other browser if you install them in it.
<smouche> I'm using elinks more and more -- hmmm
<kkathman> btw...on that second link I gave you..one of my songs I arranged, is listed...go to Ministries...Music and scroll to the bottom and choose the first CD, play "Shine on Us" Im also singing background on that piece too
<smouche> hey, very nice
<smouche> proactivate.net is very nice on text based browser...
<smouche> I always like that
<kkathman> thanks _tek I will check into that
<smouche> thanks _tek
<kkathman> smouche: Its because I use CSS alot
<smouche> good for you!
<smouche> fewer freakin' tables, eh?
<smouche> elinks is awesome!  Lynx I had trouble with...
<kkathman> I need to find where my flash plugin is first then I can point to it in Opera
* smouche stops Jaques Chirac in mid-sentence on the boob tube to listen to some gospel...
<kkathman> well I found it, but opera wont let me put it in
<smouche> cool tune!
<kkathman> thanks :)
<smouche> heh heh, you're reminding me of all the plug-in hassles I use to have with opera/netscape/mozilla etc...
<kkathman> shoot, Opera wont let me enter /.mozilla/
<kkathman> I guess becuase its a "hidden" file
<smouche> sudo?
<kkathman> how do you make something not hidden?
<kkathman> like a directory?
<smouche> heh, well I use a keyboard shortcut for that
<smouche> oh
<smouche> you mean, actually unhide it?
<smouche> just remove the . before the name
<smouche> nifty
<smouche> much easier than windows
<smouche> but that shouldn't be the problem--
<smouche> more likely ownership
<kkathman> nah... but see the directory is /home/kkathman/.mozilla/plugins
<kkathman> but apparently Opera, filters out anything that has a . in it
<kkathman> well Im gonna fake it out tho..hehe
<smouche> unhide it, remove the .  
<smouche> ?
<smouche> I don't think that file NEEds to be hidden
<smouche> interesting -- I'm shocked that opera would not have that covered ...
* smouche decides "Shine on Us" deserves the "real speaker" treatment and hooks up laptop to monsoons...
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> heck yeah I got the plugin to work :)
<kkathman> what I did was copy the plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<smouche> I hate the way firefox opens a new tab when media files are streamed!
<kkathman> then put that directory in Opera in the plugin directory....bada boom bada bing
<smouche> cool!
<kkathman> occassionally the human wins :)
<smouche> lol
<kkathman> I do wish Firefox was more performant on my system....Opera just flies and so does Konq
<kkathman> but Firefox just drags
<smouche> well, following your wise counsel, I have a notebook right here, writing down these strategies
<kkathman> I figure I may have to do it again someday so better to leave some breadcrumbs :)
<smouche> excellent
<smouche> well, another thing on my looong list -- install Opera again, and then figure out why it looks so horrible on here... 
<smouche> hey, how did the newsreader work out, kkathman?
<kkathman> it works well smouche, and there's even a built in icon I found when I put it on my desktop
<kkathman> not bad at all
<kkathman> Knode is its name
<smouche> newsgroups is its game
<kkathman> lol yep
<smouche> all right, I got to get back to -- not sleeping... ugggg
<smouche> I am actually too lazy to go to bed
<smouche> now, that's lazy
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> thats bad
<smouche> well, at least I get a lot of reading done!  ;-)  
<smouche> nice talkin' at you pal -- be seein' ya!
<BlackLabel> hi ppls
<partecs> Hi ppl
<partecs> I nstalled kubuntu
<partecs> but my resolution is 600x480
<partecs> i tried some stuffs with xorg.conf, like removing all other resolutions and just keeping 1024x768
<partecs> but stii it comes to 600x480
<partecs> My xorg.cond says the screen is screen
<partecs> butin control Center it says it is screen1
<partecs> anybody ideas
<BlackLabel> is there a way to open konqueror as root
<allee> partecs: check /var/log/X*0.log  and see what resolutions are autodetected (btw. it never hurts to list gfx card, monitor/laptop)
<allee> BlackLabel: several.  One is kdesu konqueror
<BlackLabel> ok
<Rat> hi ppl
<Rat> im having probs connecting ot the net thro a net work i have the defualt gateways set up and got an ip add
<kakalto> g'night
<pd_> hi ppl
<pd_> I installed kubuntu on my pals desktop
<pd_> but it only gives a resolution of 600x400
<pd_> the control centre does not gve any options
<\sh> hmmm...sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> Hu
<verden01> Hi
<cspnico> h
<cspnico> hi
<cspnico> how to see his webcam on kaffeine?
<verden01> Hi
<Fhigo> at least.. i HAVE kubuntu now ^^
<Fhigo> but another question
<Fhigo> how to add sources in kynaptic?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:amu] : http://www.kubuntu.de/party/ http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuHoaryReleaseComments | rumours are, error messages can help debugging :)
<verden01> you can't directly add sources to Kynaptic
<Fhigo> why not?
<verden01> you have to edit your etcaptsources.list
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> thats shit .. it that going to change sometimes?
<verden01> i would think so
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> hehe
<verden01> just download synaptic
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> but this kde is really nice
<Fhigo> :)
<Fhigo> i like it so much
<verden01> you can use synaptic with KDE
<Fhigo> yeah
<Fhigo> i know
<Fhigo> i just said so ^^
<amu> ....... http://www.kubuntu.de/party/ the kubuntu release party :)     
<Fhigo> he he
<luke> hey does anyone know of any screenshots of longhorn anywhere?
<verden01> why
<verden01> who cares :-)
<Fhigo> who wants longhorn ^^
<Fhigo> ;)
<luke> just curious as to what it looks like :P
<Fhigo> what about google.de ? ;)
<verden01> i'm only joking
<verden01> i want winxp x64
<Fhigo> what the hell?
<Fhigo> really?
<luke> does it exist?
<Fhigo> u WANT?
<luke> lol
<Fhigo> are u crazy?
<verden01> there is a beta thats been out for a while
<luke> I'm fully against windows..
<Fhigo> << 2
<verden01> hey i dual boot with WinXP
<Fhigo> omg ^^
<verden01> but use Linux 90% of the time
<luke> what for?
<Fhigo> why u use windoze?
<luke> yeah down with windows!!
<verden01> because i like some of the programs that it has
<verden01> i've been using linux for about 4 years now
<Fhigo> and which progz?
<verden01> mainly video editing 
<Fhigo> ahh
<Fhigo> ok
<luke> are there any good video editing programs for linux?
<Fhigo> so tell me plz verden01 where is the etcaptsourcelist?
<Fhigo> luke: yeah kino
<Fhigo> the best of it all
<verden01> go to your home folder in konqueror
<verden01> look in the /etc folder
<Fhigo> ok
<verden01> hey does kino work ok
<Fhigo> of course
<Fhigo> with firewire
<verden01> cool
<Fhigo> of course ^^
<verden01> i have a sony digital 8 handycam
<Fhigo> yeah
<verden01> i hope it supports it
<Fhigo> watch out
<Fhigo> dunno
<Fhigo> but nearly everything works now
<verden01> sweet
<verden01> what sources do you want to add  Fhigo ?
<Fhigo> winme
<Fhigo> wine
<verden01> oh ok
<Fhigo> hmm
<verden01> to run windows programs  :-)
<Fhigo> but cant find the list
<Fhigo> the file
<Fhigo> in the /etc?
<Tm_T> Fhigo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fhigo> ohhh
<Fhigo> apt
<Fhigo> ^
<verden01> yeah
<Fhigo> ;)
<Fhigo> nice thanx
<osoh> hi all
<luke> lets hope longhorn is beter. it doesn't look too much different to use. do you think the code will be much beter than xp?
<Fhigo> sup osoh 
<verden01> well you would hope so
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> so 
<Fhigo> ttyl guys
<luke> hey have you had many crashes using kubuntu?
<Fhigo> nope
<Fhigo> kubuntu rulz ^^
<luke> it does. I've had it nearly a week and I'm loving it
<Fhigo> yeah
<verden01> only when i try to open kate
<Fhigo> i've got it .. 1 h now ;)
<luke> nice
<Fhigo> but i used to have ubuntu bevore
<Fhigo> before
<Fhigo> ^^
<Fhigo> okay.. ttyl ;)
<luke> cya
<verden01> so do you like kubuntu luke 
<luke> yeah. I came from xandros. I killed that while I was installing ubuntu, but thats ok, xandros sucks
<verden01> did youhave the restricted edition
<luke> after I got ubuntu I found out about kubuntu and installed kde
<verden01> how does ubuntu work with kde installed
<luke> I think I've had it crash about once over a week. and konqueror crashed quite a few times, but I've heard thats still being worked out
<verden01> i just have kubuntu and have used Libranet for a long time and kubuntu is great
<verden01> how long have yu been using ubuntu luke?
<luke> not even a week now. I bought a copy of an old one, and updated the whole system, and then installed kde
<verden01> and everything upgraded ok?
<verden01> so you had the old warty one
<luke> yeah sweetly. thats a feature I love about it -- that you can ubdate the whole system, no need to download a new distro or set it all up again. yeah I bought a copy of warty and updated it
<verden01> shit ubuntu gave those cd away
<verden01> i got about 10 posted from ubuntu
<luke> yeah I know. I couldn't be bothered waiting. xandros sucks
<verden01> hahaha
<verden01> how long have you been using linux?
<luke> not long, about 12 weeks?
<imo> re
<verden01> cool
<luke> yeah I'm fully against windows:p too mainstream, I like to be different
<verden01> different is good
<luke> yes. very
<verden01> well being a nzlander means your different  :-)
<luke> windows prety much rules the computer world, I don't want to help someone succeed who has already successed. yeah I love nz!! :D 
<verden01> well i'm an aussie so i had to get that in
<luke> hahaha
<verden01> don't worry i won;'t start on the sheep lokes
<luke> where in aussie?
<verden01> Adelaide
<verden01> jokes
<luke> hahahaha I'm in the city, no sheep near me!
<verden01> do you know adelaide
<luke> yeah
<verden01> really!
<verden01> i'm out near Gawler
<luke> well, I know it's in australia:P
<verden01> hahaha
<luke> I wonder when debian or ubuntu will update gaim..
<verden01> ubuntu will when debian does  if that makes any sense
<verden01> ubuntu is debian
<luke> yeah that makes sense
<verden01> but modified
<luke> debian is way behind in it though.
<verden01> i've tried many of the small not so bloated debain base ddistros and kubuntu has to be one of the best
<verden01> do you have "universe' repositories enabled 
<luke> I've just tried fedora core 3, xandros and now ubuntu and kubuntu. yeah always. so much more things available. 
<verden01> cool
<luke> so long as you know what you're downloading you're sweet
<verden01> well most debian base ddistro's just work
<verden01> i'm using kubuntu x86-64 and its great
<luke> so you've got an amd64?
<verden01> you get a good idea of what to download as you learn more
<verden01> like k3b would have to be one of the best programs of its kind
<verden01> yeah
<verden01> AMD64 3500+ 
<luke> yeah definately. it's up in the ranks of programs you'd pay money for :P and the gimp is really good too
<verden01> it sure is
<luke> brb
<verden01> k
<luke> I'm back 
<verden01> cool
<verden01> it must be late over there
<luke> 12:30. we're going to the south island though, leaving at like 1 or 2, so I'm just not going to bed
<verden01> driving?
<luke> yeah, dad is. going with olds
<verden01> hahaha
<verden01> whats the age over there to get your learners
<verden01> 16?
<luke> it's 15. I'm 16 and just got it last weekend
<verden01> cool
<verden01> so why don't you drive  :-)
<luke> no insurance, and dad wont let me without insurance and I hardly know how to drive, I would if I could :p how old are you?
<verden01> so how far apart are the two islands?
<verden01> too old 
<verden01> probably old enough to be your dad :-)
<luke> haha how was I to know? :p
<verden01> but i have a very young attitude
<verden01> well thats right you never know on chat unless you ask
<luke> thats right..
<verden01> do you get on a ferry to go across to the south island
<luke> yup
<verden01> cool
<verden01> i've never beb to nz yet
<verden01> been
<verden01> but will one day, i heard its great
<luke> you should come over it's an awesome place
<verden01> i know
<verden01> everyone i know who has been there loves it
<luke> haha all the more reason for you to :-)
<verden01> :-)
<Tm_T> hullo
<buz> where can i get those kaffeine ubuntu3 packages?
<buz> not in the reps, thats for sure
<TayloR> Ello all
<mirak> hi
<Tm_T> buz: depends what repos you have in your sources.list
<Tm_T> hullo :)
<buz> mhh main, updates, universe, multiverse
<buz> (all ch.archive)
<buz> oh and marillat
<Tm_T> hm, try breezy then :)
<Tm_T> there's already some packages
<buz> url?
<buz> or wiki page?
<reagleBRKLN> anyone use juk?
<buz> am i gonna kill my machine if i upgrade to breezy?
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: I use mostly
<Tm_T> in my jukebox
<reagleBRKLN> i really like juk except for this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=303905 . do you have this problem? i thought it was a deb thing, but in kubuntu too
<reagleBRKLN> (e.g., the musicbrainz function ctrl-i)
<Tm_T> eh, kubuntu is deb based
<SuperCatFrog> hello all
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: I don't use musicbrainz so no trouble here =)
<mirak> hi
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T could you try it for me, just hit ^i on some song?
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<mirak> what is the name of the meta package for kubuntu ?
<mirak> kubuntu-dekstop ?
<Tm_T> kubuntu-desktop yes
<mirak> everything is in the repository ?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<mirak> is it possible to install kubuntu-dekstop and ubuntu-dekstop at the same time or are they exclusive ?
<Tm_T> yes you ca have both
<mirak> ok
<Tm_T> cancan
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: heh, error :p
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: but so what?
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T ok, so the error isn't just me. There's a bug in the juk package.
<Tm_T> eh, why you need that musicbrainz?
<reagleBRKLN> to retag/rename poorly tagged/named mp3s
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> I don't have poorly tagged mp3s because I rip my music myself
<Tm_T> jontiz: hullo
<reagleBRKLN> Tm_T ok. im too lazy. i dnld songs i even have on CD
<Tm_T> hoh
<Boogieman> hello
<Boogieman> what is the password for the root account on kubuntu?
<Boogieman> i want to use my old home directory, but it dont work
<Boogieman> kde has no write access
<xamdm> Boogieman, there is no root password
<xamdm> Boogieman, use sudo with jour userid
<buz> or do sudo passwd to set a root pw
<xamdm> Boogieman, ;-)
<buz> (that's what every normal linux user does ;-)
<Tm_T> yes
<xamdm> buz, i never understood why they did this strange sudo stuff ...
<Tm_T> got root? ;p
<buz> who knows
<Tm_T> xamdm: so the newbies don't brake their linux right away ;p
<Boogieman> i have to change the user id on my old /home? right?
<buz> to me, its even more insecure to me
<buz> like this i meant
<Boogieman> but how i do it?
<buz> gf interrupted me typing
<buz> sudo passwd
<buz> it wants your users password
<Boogieman> dont tell me rtfm, that what i do now and i dont understand it
<buz> just do it ;-)
<Boogieman> just tell me the right command and everything is fine
<buz> after that you get normal root access
<xamdm> Boogieman, try a chaow -R username:username /jout old home
<xamdm> chown
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> chaow :p
<xamdm> .... damn keyboard
<Tm_T> kkkkkkkkkathmann!
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T !
<xamdm> need a connection directly to the Brain :-)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> xamdm: that's not a good idea
<xamdm> Tm_T, why ??
<Tm_T> I trust more my cloumsy fingers than messy brain
<Boogieman> xamdm what is /jout?
<segfault2k> hi :D
<xamdm> Boogieman, typing too fat, "jour old home" (path)
<xamdm> fast
<xamdm> args, hatemy keyboard ;-)
<Tm_T> your
<Tm_T> jour ? ;p
<Tm_T> there's a bit difference =)
<Tm_T> I thought my enlish was terrible :p
<Boogieman> xamdm it dosent work
<Tm_T> +g
<Boogieman> i dont have the rights for it it says
<Tm_T> Boogieman: do it as a root
<xamdm> Boogieman, jou need to relogin and try it with a sudo chown ...
<Tm_T> or as a root
<Boogieman> the same with sudo does the same
<kkathman> howdy there membreya !
<membreya> ello kkathman :)
<Tm_T> membreya o/
<membreya> Tm_T: \O/
<Tm_T> uh, huge head you got
<membreya> that's what the girls say when i ask them out :(
<kkathman> oooooooooooo
<Boogieman> and sudo passwd asks for a password. when i enter one it is not right and when i just press enter it does nothin
<membreya> anyone know if there's a command to find out what package belongs to what repo?
<Boogieman> +g
<xamdm> Boogieman, no permissions with sudo ??, what FStype ??
<Boogieman> ext3
<Boogieman> if you mean that
<kkathman> if you know the package, cant you look it up over at packages.ubuntu.org?
<xamdm> Boogieman, yes i did, sry for my bad english
<kkathman> maybe not
<xamdm> Boogieman, do jou have a working root account now ??
<Boogieman> i dont know
<xamdm> Boogieman, ok, do a sudo su
<membreya> oooo the google logo today :D
<segfault2k> xamdm: when you ask for "FStype", ask only for filesystem
<segfault2k> :P
<kkathman> sorry its packages.ubuntu.com
<xamdm> segfault2k, thx
<segfault2k> np
<Tm_T> membreya: yes, davinci's 553th birthday
<Boogieman> i dont have a working root account
<segfault2k> how r ur designs
<membreya> damn he's old
<Tm_T> or something
<Tm_T> membreya: just like me
<xamdm> segfault2k, was talking to the guy who made the orginal Picture, i'm allowed to use it :-)
<kkathman> membreya: you can search for the package there and it will tell you what repo its in
<xamdm> segfault2k, what about jour grubsplash ??
<xamdm> Boogieman, are jou in Kde ??
<membreya> kkathman: ta :) the package I was after is transcode..which is in marillat :P but packages.ubuntu.com doesn't have that :P
<kkathman> ohhh I gotcha
<Boogieman> sudo su asks for a password, there i pressed enter and it returns to the bash
<xamdm> Boogieman, the password is jpou User Password
<kkathman> membreya: is marillat ok to use with hoary now?
<xamdm> your
<Boogieman> xamdm if i can come into kde i wont be here and asking about user ids
<membreya> Boogieman: what not do a sudo -s -H
<membreya> kkathman: nfi :P
<membreya> what's marillat anyhoo? :P
<kkathman> its just another repository for packages
<Tm_T> eh
<segfault2k> [10:32]  <xamdm> segfault2k, what about jour grubsplash ?? <-- im doing right now :P
<membreya> :P i use an amd64 marillat because it has a lot of packages not available to the normal repos :P
<segfault2k> but with full support of colors :D
<kkathman> you can put it in your sources.list, but of course, ubuntu peeps dont "support" it unless its in their repos
<Boogieman> ok i'm root now
<membreya> Boogieman: using what command?
<kkathman> membreya: makes sense..I have an AMD64 box, but its running XP
<xamdm> segfault2k, how can this be done ??, is ther a patched version off grub ??
<membreya> kkathman: evil man
<segfault2k> no
<segfault2k> a re-made image
<segfault2k> with only the colors that grub support
<Boogieman> chown -R username:username /old-home < this now xamdm ?
<xamdm> Boogieman, now try the chown ..
<kkathman> membreya: I know....beat me, whip me, make me write bad checks
<xamdm> Boogieman, yes
<segfault2k> equals a great splashimage, and without loosing colors
<Boogieman> membreya i used sudo su and my user pass
<membreya> kkathman: *cringes* ..it's cheques ....the same as it's a queue
<membreya> gah
<xamdm> segfault2k, good, tell me when it is uploaded
<kkathman> membreya: and colour not color right?
<membreya> and favour..and favourite
<membreya> and odour
<kkathman> seee, too many more keystroke in your life :)
<Boogieman> xamdm i got some input-output errors for some unimported files and no other messages
<membreya> and screw americans..changing the spelling of sulphur...wtf is with that!
<alfons> Guys; my sound card doesn't work in Kubuntu
<kkathman> hmmm Ive always spelled it that way...what other way is there?
<kkathman> but them I was a biochem minor too
<membreya> alfons: give it a pay rise
<membreya> kkathman: as of the early 90's americans changed it to sulfur
<alfons> hmm
<kkathman> but I refuse to call an elevator a lift, or a car trunk a boot
<kkathman> I gotta draw the line somewhere :)
<membreya> and a ute is not a "truck" a truck is like a kenworth ..a *shudder* "big-rig"
<membreya> mind you the size of some of those Ford F series...
<Boogieman> xamdm kde works now
<xamdm> Boogieman, good
<buz> just updated to breezy
<buz> system still works it seems
<kkathman> ute?????    thats just the mascot of the University of Utah :)
<kkathman> Or and particular Indian tribe for that matter
<membreya> lol ute...as in "utility"
<kkathman> hmm you guys talk funny :)
* kkathman ducks
<membreya> so ...what's a "fanny" ? :P
<kkathman> a fanny???  uhmm...well slang here for what you would call an "arse"
<membreya> exactly :P ...st00pid
<segfault2k> rlz :D
<segfault2k> my splash rlz :D
<kkathman> but that doesnt really make it in my vocab
<membreya> and hey..at least we pronounce Z (zed) ...not zeeeeeeeee
<membreya> in australia a fanny is slang for poontang :P
<kkathman> Zed is a name of a backwoods person :)
<bhna> how can i start the kwallet wizard
<kkathman> Aluminum always intrigued me also :)
<kkathman> but I found out the etiology of that
<Boogieman> xamdm if i delete the /.kde folder will i see the standard kde look from kubuntu on the next start?
<xamdm> Boogieman, hm, never tryied it
<xamdm> Boogieman, why don't you use your settings ??
<xamdm> Boogieman, ore renam .kde in .kde.org, so you have a backup ;-)
<segfault2k> Kubuntu LineArt Grub Splashimage
<segfault2k> :D
<segfault2k> ksi.xpm.gz
<segfault2k> =D
<segfault2k> now im gonna test it :D
<xamdm> segfault2k, im workin on something new, will upload it@ the end off the week, stay tunded :-)
<Boogieman_> only one thing. where i find the midniight commander?
<Boogieman_> -i
<kkathman> damn windows
<xamdm> Boogieman, ??
<Boogieman_> ya??
<xamdm> Boogieman, just type mc
<membreya> kkathman: aluminum is the raw product..the ore..aluminium is the final product
<Boogieman_> dont work
<membreya> I declare a spelling jihad on the US!
<xamdm> Boogieman, in a shell
<xamdm> Boogieman, do a sudo apt-get install mc :-)
<xamdm> Boogieman, im awy for a few minutes ...
<kkathman> membreya: nah not really, aluminum is the thing itself..The raw material comes from bauxite. The metal was called aluminium up until around the mid 1920's when the American Chemical Society officially changed it to aluminum. Why?  No clue.
<Boogieman_> packet not found
<membreya> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<membreya> die....die die die
<membreya> well ..we still call it aluminium
<membreya> but that's very interesting :) thankyou kkathman 
<kkathman> yeah most of the world does
<kkathman> shrug
<membreya> I don't suppose you're interested in etymology at all ?
<kkathman> actually I am...I took 2 years Latin and 1 year Greek....and repicking up Greek again
<kkathman> but its not like I spend alot of time on it :)
<membreya> http://pearl1.lanl.gov/periodic/elements/13.html :) there you go ..was originally called aluminum but changed to aluminium to conform with the ium ending on elements :P
<membreya> kkathman: what about crypo-zoology?
<Boogieman_> i change computer back again in some seconds
<Boogieman_> re
<kkathman> membreya: crypto-zoology??? well, I have an undergrad in microbiology, minor in chem and math, and a MS in molecular genetics, but never heard of that :)
<kkathman> please do tell :)
<membreya> crypto-zoology...the abominable snowman, drop bears, big foot :)
<membreya> urban myths :)
<kkathman> annn
<kkathman> ohh ok
<kkathman> LOL
<buz> crypto-zoology? women's statements are pretty cryptic to me....
<kkathman> good thing to know thanks...nice to throw out at the next party :)
<kkathman> buz: dont even go there....women have much more differences than just being the other sex...Im not sure they are really human.
<buz> they're from venus, like they say
<kkathman> not that I mind, but Im convinced they are really an alien life form that cohabitates here
<kkathman> yes
<buz> (some are hot, those come from the sun :-)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> some are not they are from he**
<buz> that would actually make sense
<kkathman> wow CompUSA is having a big sale tonight 6-midmight....120GB drives for $39.99 after rebate!!!
<buz> too bad i don't live in the us
<buz> actually, maybe i'm still glad i'm not
<buz> is realplayer linux spyware infested too?
<Tzalidar> does kubuntu ship kdevelop?
<Tzalidar> and qt development stuff
<buz> not on cd
<buz> but its in the reps afaik
<Tzalidar> ok
<Tzalidar> does kubuntu use koffice or openoffice?
<buz> openoffice by default
<Tzalidar> (real question, can one install koffice from apt and its a version in ubuntu main or whatsit called and not universe)
<buz> i think so
<Tzalidar> cool :)
<buz> but i have all reps in there so i don't really know
<buz> its available, that's for sure
<Tzalidar> cool
<buz> (personally, i think koffice isn't quite useable if you need to deal with docs)
<Tzalidar> yeah, openoffice has better .doc support
<Tzalidar> but koffice is cool :)
<buz> how can i figure out if mplayer uses w32 codecs?
<buz> those realplayer streams don't really work
<Tzalidar> how did you get mplayer?
<Tzalidar> cuz marillat doesnt (didnt at least 4 days ago) have the dependencies
<kkathman> buz: koffice?  What about Open Office?
<Tzalidar> ubuntu 5.04 had newer stuff
<buz> Tzalidar: from multiverse
<buz> yeah
<Tzalidar> ah ok
<buz> it sucks, marillat uses newer libs
<Tzalidar> ah ok
<buz> you can still get the codecs from marillat i think
<Tzalidar> ok
<buz> or maybe not, i'm not quite sure how to tell :(
<Tzalidar> ill get the live cd and try it out :)
<buz> mhh this sucks
<buz> why wont the realvideo stream play correctly
<buz> first few frames work, then nothing at all
<buz> WTF
<buz> kaffeine, usually broken beyond any hope, works with the stream once i rip it
<bhna> Tzalidar: kdeoffice cvs http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu-experimental/
<buz> yeah i heartily recommend trying out krita
<buz> beats the living crap out of gimp
<segfault2k> the theme is ready :D
<membreya> what theme? :|
<segfault2k> grub
<membreya> oooooooh
<membreya> givusasquizz :)
<segfault2k> ah?
<membreya> let us see :P
<buz> screenshot?
<membreya> yaaaaaa
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/grub_shot.jpg
<segfault2k> a super ultra "camera" screenshot :D
<segfault2k> sorry for the flash
<segfault2k> :P
<membreya> hahaha great screen shot :P
<segfault2k> XD
<membreya> if you wanna get rid of the flash use a delayed flash :)
<segfault2k> the image didn't loose colors
<membreya> k7...povo :P
<segfault2k> povo?
<membreya> poor :)
<membreya> as in poverty
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> how's the theme?
<membreya> im soooo glad I got dmix and midi sequencer working :D
<segfault2k> xamdm|afk: 
<membreya> its...blue
<segfault2k> :(
<membreya> whuh?
<buz> mhh why can xine play my realplayer stream just fine but not mplayer?
<buz> (xine can't seek :-(
<buz> actually, its no longer a stream, it now lives on my machine
<CygnusX1> I have been somewhat of a pain about this.  I am sorry, I cannot figure it out.  I need kubuntu to pass the hostname to my DHCP server.  I can't even determine whether dhcpd, pump, or dhclient is being used.
<membreya> CygnusX1: see if this site gives you some insight http://dhcp-agent.sourceforge.net/manual-new/dhcp-agent_11.html
<membreya> oh wait
<membreya> nvm :P
<CygnusX1> membreya, is dhcp-client the default client in kubuntu?
<membreya> CygnusX1: do you have dhcpcd installed?
<CygnusX1> membreya, No, it shows as not installed in synaptic.  I see that dhcp3-client is installed
<CygnusX1> And pump is not installed.
<Tzalidar> wow!
<Tzalidar> KDE 3.4 is really cool1 :D
<membreya> hang on CygnusX1 
<CygnusX1> Okay. So, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ... I need to add send host-name "NEPTUNE"
<membreya> I believe the line is DHCP_HOSTNAME=neptune
<zack> fyi folks, i maintain Debian's kaffeine packages and nobody has reported the problems you guys are having :/
<CygnusX1> membreya, send host-name "neptune" did the trick.
<membreya> zack: my kaffeine crashes everytime I close it :P
<membreya> oh ok :) CygnusX1 
<CygnusX1> membreya, Thank you trememdously for your help though...I couldn't figure out what I had and where to look. :-)  This is my first foray into debian like OS.  Been a Slacker for years.
<membreya> CygnusX1: strange how things seem simple once you know the answer :P
<CygnusX1> :-)
<omni_lonnie> zack:  mine too :(
<SuperCatFrog> hi all, im back
<zack> membreya, omni_lonnie: yeah, ubuntu users have been reporting the issue for a while now. like i said, though, debian users haven't.
<zack> what kde version do you folks have?
<membreya> 3.4
<membreya> I voted with my feet and use VLC for the moment till it stops crashing ;)
<SuperCatFrog> 3.4
<buz> vlc works
<SuperCatFrog> why is it always hot outside until about half an hour after you open the window?
<buz> xine seems to work as well
<buz> kaffeine ist entirely broken
<CygnusX1> lol SuperCatFrog ... so true
<zack> hmm
<zack> i'm using 3.4 as well
* zack doesn't know what ubuntu does... but something's hosed
<zack> (i'm using debian, not ubuntu)
<buz> it worked in the preview
<buz> somewhere along the road it got hosed
<zack> well, i've gotta go take a final exam. later :)
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know which package contains the qt bindings for ruby? (ive taken _redrum_'s advice and am learning ruby)
<_Peter> hi guys :)
<_Peter> im having problems with rebuilding k3b. Im following the post
<_Peter> but apt-get says it cant find the sources for k3b :-/
<insanekane> _Peter: did you append a deb-source line into sources.list ?
<_Peter> yes
<insanekane> hrmm
<_Peter> (of course)
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> just checking
<_Peter> im not a noob :-)
<_Peter> im used to slackware
<_Peter> but just to double check.. what entries do you have in your sources.list?
<insanekane> dunno ... never checked on kubuntu
<insanekane> though, i will be downloading all the sources soon for a rebuild
<membreya> apt-get build-dep ..is that the command?
<insanekane> _Peter: did you apt-get -f update after  u changed the sources.list ?
<membreya> or apt-get source
<_Peter> i didnt do the -f
<insanekane> to get the source ?
<membreya> apt-get source k3b
<insanekane> _Peter: try -f
<membreya> works fine for me
<_Peter> this is what the post on k3b says:
<insanekane> hrmmmm
<_Peter> apt-get source k3b
<_Peter>  apt-get build-dep k3b
<_Peter>  apt-get install libmad0 libmad0-dev
<_Peter>  cd k3b-0.11.23
<_Peter>  dpkg-buildpackage -tc 
<_Peter>  dpkg -i ../k3b_0.11.23-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ../k3blibs_0.11.23-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<membreya> it comes down from uac
<_Peter> uac?
<membreya> erm auc even
<membreya> archive.ubuntu.com
<_Peter> Aalborg Universitet?
<_Peter> lol :-)
<membreya> lol
<insanekane> lol
<_Peter> !!
<_Peter> still cant find that bloody package :-/
<membreya> works perfectly for me :P
<_Peter> !!
<_Peter> can i get the lines you have in sources.list?
<membreya> _Peter: check out my sources.list
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/sources.list
<_Peter> thx :)
<membreya> after you edit your list, don't forget to do the apt-get update :P
<_Peter> im on it :)
<_Peter> takes a while.. and one of them is down
<membreya> :|
<_Peter> ugh... .au
<_Peter> that cant be too fast here in denmark :-)
<membreya> ignore the au's :P
<membreya> just use the top lines :P
<membreya> dher
<membreya> the ones for archive.ubuntu.com
<membreya> ignore the mirror.isp.net.au and the cyberspace repo
<_Peter> weee :-)
<_Peter> fetching packages :-)
<_Peter> thx for the help :-D
<membreya> ;) np
<membreya> mmm sweet sweet cigarette :P
<_Peter> wurd?!? kubuntu does NOT install gcc?!?
<membreya> _Peter: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_Peter> ok.. this is "minimal" install :-)
<_Peter> aaahh.. thx :-)'
<membreya> _Peter: no ..just build-essential isn't installed by default :)
<_Peter> cigarette.. what a great idea
<_Peter> hello Chin2 :)
<Chin2> hello _Peter!
<kkathman> welcome back membreya :)
<membreya> friggin..2nd time in 2 days my KDE has done that
<membreya> kicker disappears and doesn't come back :P I have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<kkathman> membreya: or just type "kicker" at the command line
<membreya> i had konsole open too ..dher :P
<membreya> god I'm dumb
<kkathman> membreya: Every time I open Quanta my kicker crashes for some reason
<membreya> yeah normally it comes back though!
<kkathman> membreya: something about a signal 11 whatever the heck that is
<membreya> kde..so pretty..so tweakable..so unstable :P
<kkathman> well, it is open source :)
<_Peter> thats how it is with main releases
<_Peter> just wait for 3.4.2
<_Peter> ;P
<kkathman> at least I dont get a blue screen of death
<membreya> KDE 4's out this year :D
<_Peter> LOL
<membreya> no ..just kernel panics :D
<kkathman> it just politely stops and sometimes restarts on its own
<_Peter> which ver?
<membreya> i have to admit though, i love konqueror..so fast :) plus it helps that I'm running squid :P
<kkathman> I think this is 3.4 or 3.4.1
<_Peter> kde is 3.4
<kkathman> konq and opera run about the same on my system
<kkathman> but firefox is a snail
<membreya> firefox is gay
<membreya> no disrespect to gays :)
<membreya> poor windows freaks thinking firefox is "tha bomb"
<membreya> !@#!$@@ KDE 4...konsole will do true alpha blending :D
<_Peter> konq has made my rainy day over and over again :-)
<kkathman> membreya:  I had someone tell me that firefox was "written for linux" so there was no way it could be worse than Opera or Konq..and I figured he was like 12 or something
<_Peter> no.. he has just read news.msn.com ;-P
<membreya> lol
<Chin2> well, I'm a debian developer and I'm 11, so....
<kkathman> LOL
<_Peter> anyways.. thx for the Free Support(TM)
<_Peter> and have a nice weekend!
* _Peter over and out
<membreya> you too _Peter :)
<kkathman> Chin2: there are mature people and not-so-mature...irregardless of age I think :)
<kkathman> cya Peter
<membreya> irregardless? :P
<Chin2> i was just kidding kkathman
<Chin2> :)
<kkathman> lol
<SuperCatFrog> hi kkathman
<kkathman> oops...good point membreya  I meant regardless
<membreya> lol!
<kkathman> hey SuperCatFrog  wassup?
<membreya> I will never ever have faith in your pedantry again kkathman :P
<Chin2> Konqueror killer ---> http://links.sourceforge.net/
<membreya> Chin2: you mean lynx? :P
<kkathman> membreya: thats like a habit I broke years ago..I grew up calling that appliance in your home a "hot water heater" until someone told me...uhmm.."Why do you need to heat hot water?"
<kkathman> from then on...its just "a water heater"
<kkathman> lol
<membreya> I believe what you meant before was irrespective :P 
<membreya> you just got confused..yes that's it
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> senior moment membreya 
<membreya> damn I'm impressed that KDE4 will let konsole do alpha blending :D :D :D :D
<kkathman> or...could have been just a brain fart
<rdholmes> i have a question...i mounted an ntfs drive with no problems on my system when i was home, no i'm at work and i am trying to mount anohter ntfs drive over a ssh connection. it seems like it mounted fine, but i can't access it - i get a permission denied error
<SuperCatFrog> all - breezy is available for sources.list  (im not sure how long its been there, im just telling anybody who doesn't know)
<membreya> rdholmes: sudo chmod 777 the mount directory
<Chin2> que es breezy?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: breezy?  new to me...can you explain?
<Chin2> breezy to wa nan desu ka?
<membreya> breezy is the new version of ubuntu :)
<membreya> only been out for a few days
<rdholmes> cool, i'll try that
<Chin2> is it breezy bullfrog bouncer or something like that?
<kkathman> ahh... ie.  warty...hoary...breezy?
<kkathman> where DO they get these names :)
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - if you want updates other than security, put breezy in sources.list
<psykik> ;) anyone knows a quick little hack on how to increase the monitor's resolution
<membreya> kkathman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases
<SuperCatFrog> psykik - control+alt+plus
<kkathman> psykik: right click the desktop...configure desktop?
<membreya> SuperCatFrog: ......lots of updates..VERY bleeding edge right now
<kkathman> thanx SuperCatFrog and membreya 
<SuperCatFrog> psykik - best way is probably to use krandrtray
<psykik> thanks!!! but it's not the most perfect resolution
<psykik> my xorg.conf file has too little resolutions
* Chin2 likes Atlas Green + KDE 2
<kkathman> anyone know a good "billing and invoice" open source that they can vouch for?
<psykik> I've tried editing it through sudo
<Chin2> scribus :)
<psykik> but cannot access it 
<insanekane> kkathman: cant vouch for it ... but there is a software from linuxcanada that i and a friend at evaluating ... its called quasar and it is a Qt app
<kkathman> kewl insanekane I'll check that out...got a website for it?
<kkathman> those of you into mindmapping and the like, theres a new kdissert out too
<membreya> psykik: what arch you running?
<SuperCatFrog> psykik - have a look at xorgconfig - that give you a console based wizard for your xorg.conf (although it needs some editing afterwards such as mouse = /dev/input/mice (iirc)
<kkathman> membreya and SuperCatFrog do you guys know anything about scite?
<membreya> nope.. I'm pretty dumb
<psykik> I found it
<psykik> thanks for the shortcut 
<insanekane> kkathman: linuxcanada.com i believe
<psykik> handy as well ;)
<SuperCatFrog> never heard of scite - unless you mean skype 
<insanekane> kdissert is a beautiful program ... unfortunately not a pure mindmap ... but very very good indeed ... i use for almost all my projects now
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: nope, theres a new tool for php programming called phpwscite and they say its based on "scite" whatever that is
<kkathman> just wondered if anyone knew..I'll do some research
<membreya> I DON'T program
<SuperCatFrog> o rite
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - i use quanta for php
<kkathman> insanekane: I used mindmanager on win...is it about like that or do you know?
<membreya> bring back machine code I say..keep it pure
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: me too
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: but Im always on the look out for new tools 
<Chin2> you can use Freemind in linux too: freemind.sf.net
<insanekane> kkathman: havent used windows for about 4 years now
<kkathman> insanekane: Im moving that way, just I cant find the graphics tools in linux quite yet that can pull me completely away
<Chin2> kkathman, what sort of graphics work do you do?
<insanekane> kkathman: i used to mindmap with a text editor .. and i miss the "graph" aspect of a mindmap and also want typing for node links ... if those 2 were implemented, then yahoo! for kdissert ...but those arent, and wont be even inthe long term future ...
<Chin2> insanekane, have you tried freemind?
<kkathman> Chin2: I do web design, and use Flash alot along with Photoshop (actually I use SWISHmax not Flash perse)
<insanekane> Chin2: nope ... but will soon
<kkathman> Gimp is a reasonable program, but not quite to that Paint Shop Pro/Photoshop level I need.  
<insanekane> Chin2: and/or will be making my own
<Chin2> kkathman, have you looked at crossover office?
<Chin2> insanekane, freemind is pretty amazing if you check out .8 RC 2
<kkathman> and to my knowledge there is NO flash creation tool available on Linux, and Macromedia has NO plans to support Linux at the last communication I got from them
<kkathman> crossover office?  Nope
<Chin2> kkathman, it allows you to run windows apps in Linux - PS 7 works great, don't know about swish.
<kkathman> oh really?  so its like Wine?
<Chin2> kkathman, it supports Flash MX though (so I hear)
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - my gf's dad is finaly moving to linux pemanantly, as he learns more each time and finds replacements for his windows tools. this time he's managed it, using wine for xnews (everything else came with mandrake, and a nasty hack of a script i wrote for him to replace rar and quickpar)
<Chin2> yeah, I think they share code with wine.
<SuperCatFrog> anyway, the point it - try what you want in wine
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: How does that work exactly in Linux?  I assume you install Wine or Crossover Office, but then what?  you fire it up and it looks like windows?
<SuperCatFrog> oo - thanks kkathman - youve just given me an idea what to do in ruby, while im learning (a gui to my unrar + par2 glue script)
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - you know the win32 api?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: not really..but I know what api's are
<SuperCatFrog> well wine is basically a reimplementation of the win32 api's
<Chin2> kkathman, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<SuperCatFrog> except its not 100%, and it does stuff like path conversion (c:\ = /home/bob/.wine/myfakecdrive)
<kkathman> I can conceptually understand that SuperCatFrog ,  but what I mean is..how do you take a Photoshop 7 disk for instance (for Windows) and install it on a Linux box...under wine?
<Chin2> dang, iTunes works in crossover office :)
<Chin2> kkathman, install routine is covered in this review: http://madpenguin.org/Article1513.html
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - easiest way to do it is to associate .exe's with the program 'wine', then double click the installer
<kkathman> thanks Chin2 :)
<SuperCatFrog> hopefully, it should install to your fake c drive, then you doubleclick (or create a link to) the application
<Chin2> you might try Wine too if you don't want to shell out just yet :)
<Chin2> kkathman, keep in mind that review is for 3.0 and current edition is 4.2
<Chin2> anyway, it costs $40
<membreya> hmmm need some babes for wallpaper..im tired of the sunset..any suggestions ? :)
<SuperCatFrog> kde-look.org has a few
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody in here know where i can get the kde or qt bindings for ruby?
<kkathman> membreya: hehe...try Google...newsgroups
<kkathman> I got some nice ones actually
<membreya> noone does wallpapers in 1152*864 :\
<membreya> oh well :)
<membreya> NG's ...yuk
<kkathman> membreya: go to 1280 x 1024
<kkathman> then 1024 x 768 scales
<membreya> kkathman: would love to ..my monitor stops me :)
<kkathman> ahhh suckity suck
<membreya> plus I run an amd64...my refresh rates are automatically selected by my system
<membreya> no screwing around with the xorg config
<SuperCatFrog> membreya - get svg wallpapers
<kkathman> still thats 1.3333 to 1  so 1024 x 768 will scale to it easily
<kkathman> or get 1280 x 1024 and should scale back...probably better too
<membreya> whats SVG mean?
<membreya> vector graphics?
<kkathman> yep
<membreya> sweet
* membreya drools at vector graphics
<membreya> zoom in ..noooooo pixelation
<membreya> *shudder*
<kkathman> bbiab - gotta take my son to the optometrist :)
<membreya> cool :)
<SuperCatFrog> doesn't svg stand for scalable vector graphics?
<membreya> ahuh ..makes sense to me :)
<membreya> hmmm no chicks in the SVG section :P
<membreya> ooo hehe http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21961
<Alfred1881> did anyone ever do an KDEupgrade with Konstruct ? how many days (hours) took it ?
<SuperCatFrog> alfred1881 - never done it with konstruct, but with gentoo it takes about a day
<Alfred1881> have you ever used mdk
<Alfred1881> because i want to swith to kubuntu
<insanekane> Alfred1881: i have both
<Alfred1881> how does it feel
<insanekane> it feels good :)
<insanekane> mdk and kubuntu are great :) ... i use both
<SuperCatFrog> alfred1881 - i wouldn't use mdk if somebody paid me
<Alfred1881> what about installing progs
<insanekane> Alfred1881: debian i think, easily has most packages and behaves sanely for packages that you compile from source
<Alfred1881> what are the pros and cons between kubuntu and mdk ?
<Alfred1881> did anyone ever do an KDEupgrade with Konstruct ? how many days (hours) took it ?
<SuperCatFrog> alfred - probably about a day
<SuperCatFrog> alfred1881 - for me to install everything on gentoo takes about 3 days/24 hours a day on an athlon-xp 2000+, with these c[xx] flags: -O3 -march=athlon-xp -funrolloops (iirc)
<Alfred1881> hmm
<Alfred1881> i have  p2.4Ghz
<SuperCatFrog> (everything including X, GTK, QT, firefox, etc)
<Alfred1881>  i do not need games, so i removed them from the makefile
<SuperCatFrog> you should probably do J=2 on the same line as your compile command, especially with HT
<SuperCatFrog> like this:
<SuperCatFrog> CFLAGS="pentium4 -O3 -funrolloops" CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS} J=2
<SuperCatFrog> although you should research that properly - thats of the top of my head
<SuperCatFrog> *i meant this:
<SuperCatFrog> CFLAGS="pentium4 -O3 -funrolloops" CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS} J=2 COMPILE_COMMAND_GOES_HERE
<SuperCatFrog> although in kubuntu, just do apt-get update ; apt-get install kde
<Alfred1881> is it possible to use an USB-mass storage device in kde? and what do i need to do
<SuperCatFrog> yes it is, in kubuntu, just plug it in and it appears on the desktop (iirc)
<SuperCatFrog> if not, probably just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick
<insanekane> Alfred1881: get pmount and use Storage Media ... ?
<SuperCatFrog> anyway - anybody know which package contains the ruby bindings?
<SuperCatFrog> *for kde or qt
<SuperCatFrog> im off to make food
<Alfred1881> ok
<amu> SuperCatFrog: kdebindings ? 
<membreya> gah ..is there anyway to lock the icons on the desktop ?
<amu> only with kioskmode tools  
<membreya> my icons keep resorting themselves :|
<membreya> ie one goes to the side
<membreya> pissin me off
<amu> take a look to :~/.kde/share/apps/kdesktop/IconPositions 
<amu> [IconPosition::Home.desktop] 
<amu> X=461
<membreya> :|
<membreya> confusing me
<amu> delete everything after X= .. this entry is enough 
<membreya> it won't re-write it ?
<amu> than quit with dcop kdesktop and restart or ... or login / logout 
<amu> it rewrite it with the defaults
<amu> err logout / login ;)
<membreya> if I resort my icons it resets that file :P
<amu> the first entry is the important one, it shows the position with you running resoltion 
<membreya> meh... I will just put up with it ... like i put up with kaffein being FUBAR
<amu> the other are just for lower/higher resoltions 
<amu> if they are still unsorted, probably a desktop file is missing 
<membreya> they're sorted...its just that from time to time they will "unsort" and I have to sort them again
<membreya> it's annoying more than anything
<PaveK> Hi all  :)
<PaveK> Any italian people here?
<membreya> hiya PaveK :)
<membreya> nope :P
<PaveK> :P
<PaveK> I'm currently running a live 5.04 (me = noooooob) and let me say, it's very good ^_^
<PaveK> I saw that the only language available in the control center in English: is it restricted to the live verison?
<amu> no you can install you lang with apt-get install kde-i18n-XX where XX is your langcode, login logout and change with kcontrol you country settings
<amu> well the login/logout after you changed them in kcontrol ;) 
<PaveK> well... it seems to be one of the million features ?'d like to learn :D
<membreyaZzZz> nite guys :)
<amu> PaveK: see http://docs.kde.org/en/HEAD/kdebase/userguide/
<PaveK> Here is 19:48, anyway 'nite!
<membreyaZzZz> 3.50 am here :P
<PaveK> I need root password for the live distro in order to install the language :)
<PaveK> anyone knows?
<amu> use sudo apt-get install 
<amu> actually it isnt set 
<PaveK> ok, sudo works, but...
<PaveK> E: Couldn't find package kde-il8n-IT
<amu> kde-il8n-it 
<PaveK> :P eheheehh Windows noob -> case unsensitive :P
<amu> kde-i18n-it 
<PaveK> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kde-il8n-it
<PaveK> Reading package lists... Done
<PaveK> Building dependency tree... Done
<PaveK> E: Couldn't find package kde-il8n-it
<PaveK> :(
<amu> l is not a 1 
<PaveK> ops sorry! it seemed to be "L" in courier font :D
<PaveK> tnx amu, it's working now
<PaveK> Are you always so kind with linux noobs or is it a special date? :)
<\sh> amu's old guy :) he knows how to handle difficult things :)
<PaveK> :)
<amu> hehe
<PaveK> ok, i'm logging out to set it
<burgermann> lo, can anyone help me with KSync?
<\sh> amu: i heard you will set next to ogra in the plane to down under?
<\sh> -set+sit
<amu> burgermann: what's the problem ? 
<burgermann> Having trouble finding a the source.. :S
<elektrolyytti> if i install kubuntu (i have ubuntu hoarty installed) will i be still able to use gnome?
<amu> \sh: yep, i'm on the way to sydney, just fixing last bugs than i'll run 
<burgermann> elektrolyytti, yup :)
<elektrolyytti> burgermann: with command apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<burgermann> elektrolyytti, yes or just use synaptic :}
<\sh> amu: hehe...have fun :) but u will have fun with ogra :) 
<burgermann> amu, I'm having trouble finding the source :S
<amu> \sh: i'll see if it's possible to play a round nettris with all guys :) 
<\sh> amu: but a good advice :) don't questioning him about his former company ;)
<amu> burgermann: depends if it's a clalendar or Adressbook, they are all localated in .kde/share/apps/
<insanekane> amu: any way to boot into a special "mode" of the LiveCD, where instead of starting KDE, what happens is a LiveCD->HDD installer can be started instead ?
<amu> \sh: i know this storry ;) ogra is my closed neigbor 
<\sh> amu: ah :) ok :) i didn't know...:) well, the world is really small in the "linux" business ;)
<amu> insanekane: not now, with beezy there will be such ( unoffical ) hack
<amu> \sh: yes it is *g* 
<amu> s/beezy/breezy
<insanekane> amu: hmm ok ... im writing LiveCD->hdd installer
<insanekane> amu: is there already an effort for that underway ?
<\sh> come on pizzaservice..I'm hungry
<amu> yep ... mantiena from baltix live started and what he did sounds cool
<amu> \sh: *g* 
<\sh> amu: well...I have to work on my wiki page...but i can't work with an empty stomach ;)
<\sh> amu: and ex-wife is in ZA, so there's nobody right now there for me to cook ;)
<amu> \sh: take this one http://www.kubuntu.de/party/1.html
<insanekane> amu: am looking it up
<\sh> amu: *g* no i need something hot and spicy :)
<amu> well, in this case a pasta diabolo would be better
<\sh> amu: tonno with many chillis
<\sh> and reissdorf koelsch
<amu> reissdorf is good but the dark one :)
<insanekane> amu: is there any way to pass a init runlevel from the bootloader in kubuntu ? can I use that to bring up my installer instead of KDE /
<insanekane> ?
<amu> insanekane: it's a normal system you can use all bootparameters, like init=bla 
<amu> single should work
<insanekane> amu: oho ... so do u suggest this method for installation ?
<amu> nope
<insanekane> amu: some reason ?
<amu> that's fucking stupid
<insanekane> amu: why ?
<\sh> u could have the normal installer on this cd/dvd
<amu> who to do it right, you give the kernel a bootparameter, and the installer recognice well it should install the livesys 
<amu> s/who//
<insanekane> amu: err ... and how is that different from using init=<x> ?
<amu> insanekane: forget all about what you know from liveCD's 
<amu> now think the liveCD is like a real sys 
<insanekane> amu: ok ...
<\sh> insanekane: inittab is later 
<amu> we have a debian installer 
<insanekane> ok ...
<amu> there's 1 point where the installer chroot into the livesys
<insanekane> aha ..
<amu> and this point is the way installing it or run the live
<amu> sure you can first boot the hole live and install it by copying everything
<insanekane> amu: aha i get it now .. but what are the advantages of this method (other than elegance) ?
<amu> this use more ram is just for dummies 
<insanekane> aha ok
<insanekane> this installer ... is it able to boot into graphical mode ?
<amu> elegance is everything just hacking a liveCD could be done by everyone :) 
<insanekane> amu: hehe :)
<\sh> insanekane: hint from me to learn more about livecds and installcds...check gentoos catalyst
<insanekane> \sh: how does that help me ?
<\sh> u will understand the system
<insanekane> right ..
<amu> insanekane: the funny thing is everyone just copy the bloody knoppix idea, compare it with ubuntu's one
<amu> what you need for a liveCD .... is nothing, no bloody hw-detetion scripts
<amu> the design is brocken by default 
<insanekane> amu: yes indeed, and im sorry ... i didnt think hard enough. but there is another issue to this: i need to write the installer in Qt ... preferably in Python ... and i need to do it quick ... and i really dont have the time to learn abt the debian installer.
<\sh> insanekane: qtmebedded 
<insanekane> amu: is it possible to write the installer in Qt ?
<insanekane> amu: or even better, in PyQt ?
<\sh> insanekane: take a look on Qtembedded 
<insanekane> \sh: why ?
<insanekane> amu: i need it to be in Qt because the installer has to support my language/script (which only Qt does) ..
<insanekane> amu: any hints ??
<\sh> it's qt compatible, but u compile only those things u really need...it's used for palm devices and also used by installers 
<\sh> suse is using it i think
<amu> qt-embeeded ... arklinux is a good example how to do it
<insanekane> \sh: can i use PyQt in the debian installer ?
<insanekane> arklinux is a LiveCD /
<insanekane> ?
<\sh> an installer has nothing to do with a live cd
<amu> no, a installable, make no difference, the system how to do it is the same 
<insanekane> ok right ... i will look up arklinux ... and i hope it is not some european language like baltix-live ;)
<\sh> insanekane: arklinux == bernhard 'bero' rosenkraenzer, fomerly redhat employe...he's doing some stuff (or all) for them
<Fhigo> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i like kubuntu
<insanekane> \sh: oho ok
<\sh> hmm..i don't thing he knows bero
<Fhigo> just hope for kynaptic gettin improved :)
<amu> ... and no prob to get the full source of it ;)
<insanekane> no i dont know bero
<\sh> insanekane: shame on u :)
<insanekane> \sh: :)
<amu> \sh: hehe
<insanekane> \sh: good ... so now u will help me make my installer yes ? ;)
<\sh> insanekane: well...no :) i have too much of other work to do
<amu> Fhigo: i think so :) it will be improved or droped 
<Fhigo> droped becuase of what?
<\sh> amu: droped :) and than perlqt + apt-get backend 
<insanekane> \sh: but u will show me the way if i get lost ??
<insanekane> \sh: no no ... pyqt ;)
<amu> Fhigo: cause nobody give his love to it 
<Fhigo> ??????????
<Fhigo> why not?
<Fhigo> i love it ;)
<\sh> insanekane: pyqt is not usable 
<\sh> phew...that was good....
<amu> Fhigo: report problems and the better way send patches
<\sh> but the next time i should order a small pizza not a big one
<reagleBRKLN> gamin_server has grabbed my removable media and won't let go, this was supposed to be fixed in 0.25 and ubuntu is 0.0.26-0ubuntu3 0 . was it fixed in ubuntu, and how can i force it to let go?
<insanekane> \sh: u mean i cannot use it to make an installer interface ?
<\sh> insanekane: pyqt is not qt embedded enabled
<\sh> insanekane: and libqt u can't use in a small space like the initrd 
<insanekane> \sh: hrrrrrmmmmm ....
<insanekane> \sh: what abt python ? can i embed that ?
<\sh> insanekane: for what? c++ is your friend
<insanekane> yeah sure :P
<amu> insanekane: if you can wait after our sydney meeting we can do it together 
<insanekane> python is more easily extensible
<insanekane> amu: whens the sydney meeting ?
<amu> 24-30.th
<amu> april 
<insanekane> hmm ok ... i will try my hand at it first ... then when u come we can improve it ??
<amu> sure, my feature plan is a grafical qt backend  
<insanekane> amu: u have a website for it ?
<amu> insanekane: no i was impressed by the arklinux installed, now we have a rockable kunbuntu, but with a curses installer .... that great but outdated 
<insanekane> oho ...
<insanekane> so basically ... u will do the same as arklinux on kubuntu ?
<amu> ... it needs to be discussed :)    
<\sh> amu: hmmm...there has to be an all over solution for both ;) 
<insanekane> amu: on kubuntu-devel ?
<amu> insanekane: in sydney 
<insanekane> amu: oh .. damn ... i will miss it :/
<\sh> insanekane: u r coming from india?
<amu> insanekane: i think Riddell will continue, dont know about the feature, my contract ends  
<\sh> amu: what?
<insanekane> amu: contract ??
<\sh> oh workers council invited us
<insanekane> ??
<insanekane> \sh: yes, im in india
<insanekane> \sh: whats that amu said ? he is no longer handling the installer+liveCD ?
<amu> \sh: i've only a 6 month contract, original to the liveCD things, mark ask me if i want help boot up kubuntu ...      
<\sh> insanekane: there is one guy here, calling around he needs one ubuntu cd, cause he has only 2kb/s downstream
<insanekane> \sh: who is it ?
<\sh> amu: don't u wanna do it as fulltime? ,-)
<\sh> insanekane: dan_bon_bon or whatever his nick was...wait i think he will come again this evening
<insanekane> amu: so u are no longer working on kubuntu as of now ??
<insanekane> \sh: right ..
<amu> insanekane: yep, i'm back on gnoppix now
<insanekane> amu: damn ... what ? this happened 10 minutes ago ???
<insanekane> amu: possible to provide limited time support to answer my questions on making this installer ?
<amu> insanekane: nope till my contract ends i work with full power on the project 
<insanekane> amu: when does ur contract end ?
<amu> 1st. may
<Fhigo> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<Fhigo> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/
<Fhigo> whats wrong?
<insanekane> amu: oh right ... so u will be working on the installer after sydney ?
<insanekane> Fhigo: apt-get update ??
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> want to install with kynaptic
<Tm_T> eh, why
<insanekane> yes ... so do apt-get update ... then use kynaptic
<Fhigo> ohh
<Fhigo> ok
<amu> insanekane: yep, but not fulltime, if i have time for it :) 
<Fhigo> E: Missgestaltete Zeile 6 in Quelliste /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<insanekane> amu: hmm ok ... i hope you do ;)
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> howto say in english
<Fhigo> ^^
<Fhigo> error in line 66
<Fhigo> 6
<Fhigo> lol
<insanekane> the deb line looks wrong ..
<CellarDoor> Hello. Got a simple problem, looking for a simple answer - after installing kubuntu, fonts are ugly, how do I change this ? Also, KDE won't give me screen res above 1024 by 768, I used to use Mandrake and its control center to get around this but with kubuntu I don't know what to do ??
<insanekane> err no ... i dont know
<amu> insanekane: for sure, there are many feature missing compared to the others
<Fhigo> why insanekane ?
<insanekane> CellarDoor: u can enable font anti-aliasing ... under display i believe
<amu> .. other liveCD's
<CellarDoor> insanekane, yes, have done that but no change
<insanekane> Fhigo: are u sure u have entered themright ?
<\sh> CellarDoor: 1. start konsole 2. sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fhigo> yep
<insanekane> CellarDoor: then perhaps the fonts are crap ??
<insanekane> CellarDoor: is it Bitstream Vera ?
<\sh> 3. start kcontrol and change fonts or install msstcorefonts (sp?)
<Fhigo> insanekane, just have done whats written on the wine hp
<CellarDoor> its all of them
<Fhigo> http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<insanekane> CellarDoor: display resolution .... open a Konsole, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" and then, configure the ones u like
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> ooh
<CellarDoor> I think i c 
<insanekane> CellarDoor: follow those instructions to choose ur display resolution
<amu> insanekane: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/UbuntuDevelopment/Kubuntu
<insanekane> amu: ok will look
<Fhigo> Konnte http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found
<Fhigo> Konnte http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/Sources.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found
<Fhigo> so u see wahts goin on
<CellarDoor> is "nv" for nvidia ?
<amu> insanekane: please add, if i missed something 
<\sh> insanekane: xserver-xorg is standard ;)
<insanekane> \sh: damn ... sorry :) im right now on ubuntu warty :)
<insanekane> CellarDoor: yes
<CellarDoor> yah I got xorg here
<CellarDoor> ok cool
<insanekane> CellarDoor: sorry for the trouble
<\sh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<\sh> insanekane: :)
<insanekane> CellarDoor: i expected it anyway, and thought id clear it up if the matter ever caused a problem ... but i guess \sh found me out over there :)
<insanekane> Fhigo: ok ..
<insanekane> Fhigo: ur deb line should be
<insanekane> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary
<insanekane> err ..
<Fhigo> without /?
<insanekane> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Fhigo> yeah its like this
<insanekane> no, u need the /
<insanekane> but u also a need a space between apt/ and binary/
<Fhigo> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Fhigo> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<Fhigo> watch out
<insanekane> yes
<Fhigo> its like this
<insanekane> ??
<Fhigo> but then this error is comin
<CellarDoor> where it says "please enter the videocards bus identifier" should I just go with whatever is already there ?
<insanekane> CellarDoor: yeah .. the defaults usually work
<CellarDoor> ah cool
<\sh> CellarDoor: follow the white rabbit ;)
<CellarDoor> :)
<insanekane> \sh: hehehe ... thats the best description ive ever heard ;)
<insanekane> Fhigo: well ?
<Fhigo> hmm
<insanekane> Fhigo: whats the error ? i have to go shower and eat :)))
<\sh> insanekane: we all  living inside the matrix ;) didn't u know? :)
<insanekane> \sh: hehehe :)
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> show you the same error again
<insanekane> Fhigo: well ?
<Fhigo> ...
<\sh> Fhigo: it's called deja-vu..someone changed the matrix ;)
<Fhigo> oh hell
<Fhigo> no it works
<Fhigo> O.o
<insanekane> Fhigo: bah ! :)
<Fhigo> why the hell?
<Fhigo> lmao
<insanekane> Fhigo: its good :)
<Fhigo> rofl
<insanekane> Fhigo: best of luck on ur adventures :)
<Fhigo> hehe
<Fhigo> nice thanx ;)
<CellarDoor> 128meg is about 131072kb right ?
<insanekane> CellarDoor: yep
<CellarDoor> just checking
<CellarDoor> :P
<insanekane> CellarDoor: np
<\sh> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto for all ppl with problems with low resolutions
<SuperCatFrog> hello all (again)
<SuperCatFrog> i haven't got kdebindings installed, and they're not available through apt - any idea's anybody?
<insanekane> SuperCatFrog: use the source, Luke :)
<SuperCatFrog> insanekane - do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list or compiling them? i dont really want to compile them, because i want them to be automatically upgraded when kde 3.4.1 comes out
<SuperCatFrog> when i googled, it looked like kdebindings is supposed to be in kubuntu
<CellarDoor> yay, I think thats done... now I guess I just re-start x ?
<CellarDoor> brb
<amu> SuperCatFrog: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdebindings/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1/kdebindings_4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1_20050329-1309-i386-successful
<SuperCatFrog> thanks
<amu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebindings/
<\sh> amu: i can't install it as well...universe in sources.list
<amu> \sh: you use hoary ? 
<\sh> amu: sure
<SuperCatFrog> typical -  http://jackass.ubuntu.com/dists/hoary/ is down
<\sh> amu: kde3.4 is installed ;)
<amu> SuperCatFrog: nope you can access it. That's the buildd  
<\sh> indexes wrong?
<\sh> or not uploaded ;)
<amu> even on breezy i cant access it 
<\sh> hmmm...question for ubuntu-devel?
<amu> yep
<MindZEye> Holy crap, 345 packages to upgrade since I moved to Breezy.
<amu> elmo and lamont should know the answer 
<\sh> i'm asking right now ;)
<amu> \sh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebindings/
<amu> it's definitiv on the mirror 
<amu> thx
<\sh> someone ate it, he was hungry and ate kdebindings ;)
<SuperCatFrog> is there anyway to add that site to the repository?
<exciton> Hello I'm having a big problem with ubuntu I have not seen anything on google about this problem and am not sure what started it I just booted my system and it started. I installed Ubuntu Hoary and downloaded kde and have been running kde just fine but just as of last night if I try to run anything kde the xserver crashes I can log into kde or gnome but as soon as any kde program runs x crashes and brings me back to the login screen 
<exciton> has anyone seen this before
<exciton> ?
<SuperCatFrog> exciton - my cusin had that problem, i didn't get round to trying to resolv it. all i can think of to try is this:
<\sh> amu: we're brainded
<\sh> shermann@shermann-laptop:~/repository/ming/0.2a/ming-0.2a/debian$ sudo apt-get showsrc kdebindings
<SuperCatFrog> kbuildsycoca  - this might help, although i doubt it
<SuperCatFrog> otherwise
<SuperCatFrog> rm ~/.kde/ -r
<SuperCatFrog> no actually dont do that last one
<SuperCatFrog> do this instead:
<SuperCatFrog> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup
<SuperCatFrog> then restart x
<exciton> Well I'm going to give that a shot thanks a lot I'll come back and let you know if it worked
<SuperCatFrog> ok
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: do a `sudo apt-cache showsrc kdebindings`
<SuperCatFrog> ok thanks
<\sh> apt-cache not apt-get
<SuperCatFrog> sh - what do i do with the output?
<SuperCatFrog> do i have to add universe/devel into sources.list?
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: check the output
<\sh> Package: kdebindings
<\sh> Binary: libkjsembed-dev, libsmokekde-dev, libkjsembed1, libsmokeqt-dev, kjscmd, libsmokekde1, python-dcop, libsmokeqt1
<\sh> showsrc == showsource
<\sh> and it results in the binary packages
<Mithsir> Hello! Is anyone running Kubuntu on an amd64 and can successfully run openoffice?
<SuperCatFrog> so if i install those packages listed after Binary: it should provide kdebindings?
<SuperCatFrog> mithsir - i dont, but i dont think there's a sun JRE for amd64 (oo uses java for some strage reason known only by sun)
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: yeah
<SuperCatFrog> thanks \sh
<Mithsir> well, here I get "no suitable windowing system found, exiting." and I can't work it out...
<Mithsir> SuperCatFrog, I don't think it's a Java issue... IIRC, OOo uses java only for some features..
<CellarDoor> back
<SuperCatFrog> mithsir - have you tried it in a different window manager like gnome or blackbox (to narrow down the problem)
<kkathman> well ok, I got this new plan of action for my home network now :)
<exciton> Thanks a lot that did fix it now I just have to spend a few hours fixing evenrything to look right and not reinstalling everything thank you so much
<_Peter> hey dudes
<SuperCatFrog> you dont need pants for the victory dance, etc
<Mithsir> SuperCatFrog, I don't have either of them installed..
<SuperCatFrog> mithsir - how about failsafe X session? 
<exciton> lol Thanks again SuperCatFrog 
<SuperCatFrog> exiction - its ok
<_Peter> what's the name of the package that contains the kernel source
<SuperCatFrog> excition - which one was it that fixed it?
<Mithsir> SuperCatFrog, I just tried a failsafe, no luck
<Julien[indiepopr> helo
<Julien[indiepopr> i'm french
<SuperCatFrog> mithsir - then im out of idea's, sorry
<Julien[indiepopr> i've just install kubuntu on my apple ibook
<Mithsir> SuperCatFrog, thats ok, you're not the first one :-)
<Julien[indiepopr> and my modem sagem does'nt work :s
<Julien[indiepopr> if someone can help me
<Julien[indiepopr> pleaaaase
<_Peter> could you be a little more specific then "doesnt work"?
<Alfred1881> what's kexif
<Julien[indiepopr> _Peter : i begin with linux
<Julien[indiepopr> i don't know how to install it
<Julien[indiepopr> it is a usb modem
<Julien[indiepopr> if you know a website about this
<Julien[indiepopr> thanks
<Julien[indiepopr> :)
<\sh> usbmodem? 
<Julien[indiepopr> yes
<\sh> i never saw a usbmodem, but i saw kernel-space drivers for it
<Julien[indiepopr> ok
<Mithsir> gone
<_Peter> back..
<_Peter> sorry about that.. just needed to check something
<kkathman> welcome back _Peter 
<_Peter> thx :)
<_Peter> iv'e just fetched the kernel sources, but "make menuconfig" bitches about missing ncurses-devel. When i "apt-get install ncurses-devel" i get missing kandidate :-/
<_Peter> what now?
<pv> apt-cache search ncurses devel
<pv> apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<\sh> Julien[indiepopr: http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x332.html
<_Peter> ahh :)
<Julien[indiepopr> thanks \sh 
<_Peter> pv: thx a bunch :)
<_Peter> brb.. i've got a kernel to compile ;-)
<Fhigo> ohhhhhhhhhhhh yeah....
<Fhigo> i'm lovin it
<Fhigo> no not mcdonalds
<Fhigo> lol .... kubuntu
<Fhigo> ^^
* OJW finally got a modem to connect in ubuntu... by unplugging a USB device so far as i can tell...
<kubuntero> hello 
<Fhigo> hehe hi kubuntero  =)
<kubuntero> amarok nott working 
<kubuntero> :(
<Fhigo> error?
<kubuntero> i dont have any sound
<kubuntero> :$
<Fhigo> hm
<kubuntero> ??
<Fhigo> thats maybe because of the sound-driver
<kubuntero> Juk 
<kubuntero> is fine 
<kubuntero> i need amarok engine ? 
<Fhigo> hmm
<kubuntero> ??
<Fhigo> no
<Fhigo> just the sound driver
<Fhigo> use esound
<Fhigo> or
<Fhigo> wait
<Fhigo> wait plz
<Fhigo> a lot to do
<Fhigo> ^^
<Fhigo> hmm kubuntero go to
<Fhigo> settings .. config amarok
<kubuntero> ok
<Fhigo> then
<Fhigo> engine
<Fhigo> whats chosen?
<kubuntero> <no engine>
<Fhigo> hehe
<Fhigo> so ..
<Fhigo> choose one ;)
<Fhigo> otherwise it cant work ;)
<kakalto> what is kde's ftp manager?
<Fhigo> dunno
<kubuntero> i need install amarok engines ? 
<Fhigo> don't think so
<Fhigo> hey kubuntero 
<Fhigo> its gftp
<Fhigo> you can install also a gui
<Fhigo> gftp-gui
<kubuntero> gftp ?
<kakalto> gft[?
<kakalto> *gftp?
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> but I thought that was gnome's
<Fhigo> jep
<Fhigo> kakalto, oh
<Fhigo> it was your question ;)
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> kftp
<kakalto> big surprise there
<Fhigo> lol
<Fhigo> kakalto, for what exists kynaptic? ;)
<kakalto> but ut doesn't show up in kynaptic..
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> strange
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> no wonder
<kakalto> konqueror handles ftp
<Fhigo> why?
<Fhigo> hehe
<Fhigo> lol
<Fhigo> strange O.o
<kakalto> konqueror handles anything :D
<Fhigo> hehe
<Fhigo> it does
<Fhigo> thats good ;)
<kubuntero> siI have another problem  , kaffeine does not reproduce vcd
<Fhigo> kakalto, u like it 2?
<Fhigo> kubuntu
<Fhigo> kubuntero,errrrrrrr?
<Fhigo> error?
<Fhigo> ;)
<Fhigo> without error no solution
<Fhigo> ;)
* Cellar|bbl is away: Away at the moment
<kubuntero> that engine I choose in amarok?
<kubuntero> xine ? 
<kakalto> Fhigo, yeah, I like it
<kubuntero> arts
<kubuntero> :$ 
<Fhigo> i like it so much..
<Fhigo> much more than suse =)
<Fhigo> i used to have suse
<Fhigo> but it isn't as good as kubuntu
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> konqueror can't handle ftp
<Fhigo> wtf?
<Fhigo> no?
<kakalto> it won't create a directory :(
<kkathman> kakalto: lots of ftp offerings out there... do an apt-cache search ftp and choose one :)
<shad0w1e> how do I add a tray icon to be able to change screen resolutions ?
<malte> kakalto, lftp!
<kubuntero> yeeeeeeeeeeee
<kubuntero> yeeeeeeeeeeea
<kubuntero> amarok rulez
<kubuntero> :D
<kakalto> malte, sorry, I can't handle text-based file-managing
<Fhigo> it works now?
<kubuntero> yea
<kubuntero> :D
<Fhigo> nice ^^
<kakalto> amarok does rule.
<shad0w1e> how do I add a tray icon to be able to change screen resolutions ?
<shad0w1e> i used to have it..
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> later guys
<Fhigo> wait
<Fhigo> just one question
<Fhigo> how to install java?
<shad0w1e> use kynaptic
<kubuntero> Fhigo
<kubuntero> ubuntu wiki
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> shad0w1e, no 
<Fhigo> kynaptic hasn't the package
<kakalto> it's there on www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fhigo> ok 
<Fhigo> nice :)
<Fhigo> thanx
<kakalto> shad0w1e, give me a few moments, I might be able to find it
<kubuntero>  How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)?
<kubuntero>  How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)?
<kakalto> kubuntero, www,ubuntuguide.org
<kubuntero> yea
<kubuntero> :D
<TayloR> hmm.. i dont suppose anyone knows the standard vert & refresh rate for a cheap end 17" CRT plug & play monitor do they?
<shad0w1e> kakalto: thanks
<TayloR> *vert & horiz
<gdh> TayloR: they will be automatically detected at X startup
<kakalto> shad0w1e, I used to have it working under gnome and xfce, but I can't seem to find it any more
<Tm_T> eh
<shad0w1e> i had it on kde
<shad0w1e> then u pdated to kubuntu
<shad0w1e> and it seems gone
<shad0w1e> i mean it was WORKING after
<shad0w1e> but i closed the app
<shad0w1e> and the shortcut is gone
<gdh> TayloR: that's what 'DDC' is - it asks the monitor its physical dimensions, works out DPI, etc.
<Chin2> @all: check out "Neverball" in Synaptic - it is great
<Chin2> just found it :)
<TayloR> gdh: oh it does? hmm, well for some reason i couldnt go over 1024x768 when i left it on auto detect, so i altered the vert & horiz rates myself within the xconf and now i can go up to 1280x960.. however i cant seem to set my monitor to run at 75hz at that res, even though the monitor did in windows
<Chin2> did you try 72Hz?
<Chin2> I had the same problm
<Chin2> *e
<gdh> TayloR: Yes, it uses the data from the monitor about the recommended resolution for the screen :)
<kakalto> is kde-apps.org down?!
<TayloR> wouldnt let me run over 60hz at 1280x96-
<TayloR> *960
<TayloR> yet it did in windows
<gdh> then that's what the monitor is rated at,surely/
<gdh> anyway
<gdh> dinner.. bbl...
<kubuntero> winrar for linux ? 
<TayloR> howcome windows would allow me to run at such a res at 70hz though, thats what i found confusing
<TayloR> hence why i entered the refresh rates myself
<TayloR> yet i still cant seem to run in 1280x960 @ 70hz
<TayloR> :\
<kakalto> kubuntero, not _win_rar, unrar, etc. check out www.rarlabs.com although ark is better
<Kortor> <Nosnam> I forgot to enable WEP encryption on my 802.11G shower... I was showering, and my neighbor joined me
<kakalto> lol
<malte> is it possible to make any key act like e.g. control - i.e. i want to be able to add a key binding for <a key>+C
<shad0w1e> kakalto: I got it. it's krandrtray... thanks
<shad0w1e> fount it on google
<kakalto> good ol' google :D
<shad0w1e> my first 5 googles didnt get it
<kakalto> what does kerberos do?
<shad0w1e> but uknow
<Kortor> what is the difference between breezy and hoary? is breezy the kubuntu equivalent of debian sid, where hoary is equivalent of debian sarg? (ie unstable, testing)
<shad0w1e> basically
<kakalto> breezy is unstable/newest
<crimsun> Kortor: no.
<kakalto> hoary is stable/current
<shad0w1e> breezy is what hoary used to be
<shad0w1e> a beta
<kakalto> warty is stable/old
<kubuntero> kakalto howto install winrar ? 
<Kortor> okay, and do I upgrade from hoary to breezy just by changing respositries from hoary to breezy then apt-get update dist-upgrade ?
<shad0w1e> in the sources.lst
<kakalto> kubuntero, there is no WINrar under LINux
<shad0w1e> change all instances of hoary to breezy
<kubuntero> ok
<shad0w1e> (not recommended!"
<shad0w1e> breezy is VERY new
<Kortor> why is that not recommended?
<crimsun> I'd really hold off on recommending people track Breezy for a couple weeks.
<kakalto> kubuntero, your best bet would be sticking to Ark.
<Kortor> oh
<shad0w1e> well its new and unstable
<kakalto> kubuntero, Ark is good
<Kortor> I don't care if it's unstable, really.
<shad0w1e> if you need only one app, then maybe change it and then change it back after
<Kortor> I just like to experiment with new things.
<shad0w1e> fine
<shad0w1e> then open up /etc/apt/sources.lst
<crimsun> Kortor: we just finished a toolchain transition, and Sid just was resynced, and so things will break - even horribly possibly.
<shad0w1e> (i think it is0
<chavo> There's a lot of changes going on in breezy, I'd hod off on that for now.
<Chin2> crimsun, you're talking about breezy?
<crimsun> Chin2: none other
<shad0w1e> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chin2> phew
<shad0w1e> change all "hoary"'s to "breezy"
<shad0w1e> then apt-get update
* Chin2 needs to stop foobilliarding
<Kortor> shad0w1e: yeah, I know how to upgrade.
<Kortor> shad0w1e: that's what I asked earlier, if that was how I upgrade
<shad0w1e> hmm
<shad0w1e> maybe you do apt-get upgrade
<shad0w1e> after the update
<Kortor> ill do dist-upgrade I think
<shad0w1e> that should upgrade everything to the newest (unstable) version
<Kortor> I think it works better for this type of thing
<shad0w1e> they both do different things, actually
<Kortor> yeah.
<kubuntero> another alternative to amsn ??
<Kortor> crimsun: unless it somehow manages to break a different partition that isnt even mounted, no matter how badly It breaks it it doesn't bother me
<kakalto> kubuntero, gaim? kopete?
<Kortor> kopete
<Kortor> kopete is sweet
<malte> kopete rox
<kubuntero> no no 
<Kortor> I love it
<shad0w1e> i hate kopete
<malte> :(
<shad0w1e> how does everyone love it
<malte> why?
<Kortor> how do you hate it
<shad0w1e> too complicated
<Kortor> kopete is so sleek and sexy
<shad0w1e> gaim is nicer
<kakalto> I liked it, after a bit of messing around
<malte> heh, it's not complicated :S
<kakalto> shad0w1e, gaim is gtk
<Kortor> gaim is inferior
<_Uzul_> hi, anybody got a hint for displaying umlauts on console in hoary? i think the default sfm isn't the right one...
<shad0w1e> gtk works fine if you get gtk-qt in
<kakalto> :(
<malte> gaim is OK, but i prefer kopete
<kubuntero> with the effects, sounds etc of msn 7
<Kortor> how is it complicated? all kopete needs is a change of msg format and you're good
<Chin2> dang, how do you add items to the kmenu again?
<kubuntero> http://mercury.to/
<kubuntero> Dmsn rulez
<kubuntero> :D
<Chin2> nevermind
* Chin2 right-clicks on K menu
<Cellar|bbl> hehe
<_Uzul_> anybody with a clue for umlauts on console in here? :)
<shad0w1e> where would the icond for krandrtray be?
<shad0w1e> its built into kde
* Chin2 wonders what an umlaut is
<kakalto> what is a qt-based ftp manager (not konqueror) ?
<_Uzul_> special german characters like  
<kakalto> shad0w1e, make it launch on startup
<Chin2> did you look in the keyboard area of the control center?
<Chin2> err...regional area
<_Uzul_> yea, but its not about umlauts in kde-console
<shad0w1e> kakalto: there's no way to. i think its automatic. if you leav it open
<_Uzul_> i mean the real console...
<shad0w1e> it used to and i never asked it to.
<kakalto> shad0w1e, yes tehre is
<insanekane> _Uzul_: probably not the right fonts
<shad0w1e> just after i opened it
<shad0w1e> it did, every time automaticallu
<kakalto> shad0w1e, almost everything can be launched on startup,  you just have to make a small bash script
<_Uzul_> hm.. i tryed around with fonts and screen font maps ...
<shad0w1e> kakalto: it does it automatically
<thoreauputic> kakalto apt-cache show kbear
<ricka> hello
<kakalto> shad0w1e, ok
<kakalto> thoreauputic, thanks
<shad0w1e> how do i get the icon for it though?
<shad0w1e> where would it be
<_Uzul_> but its fishing in the fog, cause i don't know the right settings
<kakalto> thoreauputic, I'm getting it
<shad0w1e> /usr/bin/krandrtray
<shad0w1e> where is icon?
<kakalto> so why didn't they name it kftp?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: no idea :)
<Chin2> _Uzul_, does this help? http://www.linux.com/howtos/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-4.shtml
<shad0w1e> my favorite   is korganizer (as for the name)
<shad0w1e> and konversation
<_Uzul_> i'll check it..
<ricka> I've just installed kubuntu, and I've been unable to mount my other partitions (windows partitions)
<thoreauputic> kakalto: with a name like kbear, it should be named "koala" ;)
<Chin2> _Uzul_ look at the middle of the page
<kakalto> thoreauputic, :D
<ricka> it says I need to edit the fstabs file, but I'm not fluent enough to be sure I'll do that correctly
<insanekane> ricka: open a console, and type "sudo apt-get install pmount" and press enter
<_Peter> hello again :)
<insanekane> ricka: then, look into "Storage Media" on the kickerbar/taskbar
<insanekane> ricka: kicker-panel ie
<shad0w1e> where are the kde icons stored ???
<insanekane> shad0w1e: /usr/share/icons/
<shad0w1e> thanks
<insanekane> shad0w1e: generally under crystalsvg
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: /usr/share/icons I think
<insanekane> shad0w1e: it depends on ur icon theme for the correct subdirectory
<ricka> insanekane: yes I'd seen that
<ricka> but the partitions weren't mounted
<insanekane> ricka: err ... u see icons in Storage media ?
<ricka> yes
<insanekane> and when u click on them, it doesnt open ?
<ricka> no
<insanekane> ricka: ok, so open a console, type "sudo apt-get install pmount" and press enter ..
<ricka> did that
<insanekane> and ?
<ricka> it reported pmount already newest version
<insanekane> umm  ...
<_Uzul_> hm... insane. loadkeys seems to fix it.
<insanekane> ricka: ok, try right clicking on the icons in storage media and see if there is a mount option
<_Uzul_> but i tryed it already
<ricka> there is, it doesn't work
<insanekane> _Uzul_: load keys ?
<insanekane> ricka: hrmmm
<shad0w1e> I found it
<shad0w1e> thanks!
<shad0w1e> i did a find *ranr* in /usr/share/icons
<kakalto> kbear seriously bad/
<ricka> can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kakalto> :(
<insanekane> ricka: ok ..
<kakalto> kbear sux0r
<insanekane> do this ..
<kakalto> :(
<Chin2> _Uzul_, it works now?
<insanekane> open a console ...
<ricka> yes
<_Uzul_> right in the moment, yes
<kakalto> kbear crashed when I tried to transfer a file.
<shad0w1e> in general
<shad0w1e> how to directories work?
<shad0w1e> what is /usr
<insanekane> ricka: open a console. type "mkdir mnt1" press enter ... then do "sudo mount /dev/hda1 ./mnt1" press enter again ...
<ricka> I can use vi if you want me to edit those fiels
<insanekane> ricka: then open konqueror and go to the home directory, browse to mnt1, and see if ur disk shows
<shad0w1e> whats diff between /usr/local and /usr/share
<shad0w1e> what would iexpect to find in each of them?
<_Uzul_> i think the wrong keymap is loaded defaultly
<ricka> that works
<ricka> I can open the disk and view the contents
<_Uzul_> seems to be the english...
<insanekane> shad0w1e: well, the diff between /usr/ and /usr/local ... is generally, that /usr contains the apps (and related files) for apps installed with the OS (or deb packages) and /usr/local is for stuff you compile and install .. but u can easily break those rules
<insanekane> ricka: hmm its funny ... is this the install version or the Live CD version ?
<ricka> install version
<_Uzul_> anyway... thanks for the fish :)
<ricka> the pc is a barebone, so it's some kind of special motherboard
<insanekane> ricka: did you have to do "sudo apt-get install pmount" before ?
<ricka> maybe that makes a difference?
<ricka> no
<shad0w1e> so the /usr , generally is a "Program Files" ??
<insanekane> hmm ok ..
<insanekane> ricka: hmm ok .... i dont know what the exact problem is ... but editing fstab is probably the best way to go about it for now
<insanekane> ricka: ie, the best way to go about reading your disks
<_Uzul_> shad0w1e: something like that, yes :)
<shad0w1e> thanks
<ricka> ok ...
<ricka> I haven't done an apt-get upgrade yet
<ricka> should I do that now first?
<insanekane> ricka: err ... did some other process/application ask you to do that /
<insanekane> ?
<ricka> no
<shad0w1e> whats in /usr/share ?
<ricka> but just to make sure everything is updated
<insanekane> ricka: this is the stock kubuntu right ?
<insanekane> ricka: ie, you havent installed anything after u installed kubuntu to disk
<ricka> nothing
<ricka> clean install
<insanekane> ricka: ok, this problem is probably not related to it ..
<shad0w1e> cd ..
<shad0w1e> grr oops
<insanekane> ricka: you can of course do upgrade ... but it may or may not fix ur problem
<insanekane> ricka: the best/most reliable way is to edit fstab
<ricka> no, I realize that, but isn't it normally sensible to make sure you have the newest of everything
<ricka> yes, I'm taking a look at that now
<insanekane> ricka: yes it is sensible to get the latest *stable* versions of everything
<ricka> does kubuntu care where I mount my disks?
<insanekane> ricka: not really no
<ricka> does it usually do media or mnt?
<ricka> it seems to be media
<shad0w1e> thanks guys im out
<insanekane> it usually opens things in /media/
<_Uzul_> ouch.. now midnightcommander is misbehaving...
<_Uzul_> no lines for linedrawing...
<insanekane> ricka: anyway ... look at the examples in fstab ... you will see how easy it is to define new mountpoints, and to automatically mount them on startup if necessary
<Chin2> does anyone ever have this happen where after an app has started the loading cursor is still bouncing?
<ricka> hmm, ll doesn't work
<_Uzul_> Chin2: normal behaviour for apps that don't tell kde that they finished starting
<Chin2> okay, thanks
<Chin2> it's just a bit annoying :)
<_Uzul_> you can configure it in the menuconfiguration or you change the behaviour of the coursor
<Chin2> how do I do the first option?
<Chin2> is that "launch feedback" option?
<_Uzul_> right click on the K-Button in the bar
<ricka> if I try to mount the disk now, it says only root can do that
<_Uzul_> yes exact
<Chin2> I'm there
<Chin2> okay, thanks
<ricka> I remember there's an option in fstab
<gdh> 'user'
<gdh> man fstab
<kubuntero> bittorrent client for kde ? 
<_Uzul_> kmldonkey with mldonkey-server ...
<_Uzul_> so you got X in one ;)
<zack> there's qtorrent
<Macavity> ok.. ive got this *wierd* broblem with my self made 2.6.10 kernel...
<Macavity> when i attempt to boot it the screen goes blank and *noooothing* happnes
<_Uzul_> smells like kernelfreeze :)
<ricka> next question: my keyboard is configure incorrectly
<ricka> but I have no idea which one I should choose
<ricka> I've found: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<_Uzul_> but this reminds me about my problem with the nvidia-driver...
<ricka> I'm guessing I have an US international keyboard (that's what it is under windows), but the keys are not configured correctly
<ricka> I've tried all three variants
<abarbaccia> hey all - what do u guys think about kubuntu
<_Uzul_> do you have wrong characters on the keys?
<ricka> no, the characters are okay
<ricka> it's the shift+number keys, and the special token keys
<ricka> 2,3 are wrong
<_Uzul_> on real console or in KDE?
<ricka> and I have two \| keys (one next to the z, and another next to the enter. The one next to the enter doesn't work correctly
<ricka> konsole
<abarbaccia> crimsun, hey
<ricka> the KDE console
<_Uzul_> ah, ok...
<ricka> and in KDE itself also
<ricka> it seems to be only those three keys
<_Uzul_> ok. that trick with dpkg-reconfigure locales isn't the right one with your problem...
<ricka> hmm, and the " (on the 2) and the @ (on the ') are switched
<_Uzul_> try the "variant" option in the keyboard section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<_Uzul_> or go to the controlcenter and change the keyboard there
<ricka> there's no option in the controlcenter to change the type of keyboard
<ricka> I already looked under peripherals->keyboard
<ricka> ah, nevermind
<ricka> I've found something under regional
<ricka> yep, got it working now
<ricka> thanks
<_Uzul_> sorry, i meant that ..
<ricka> no matter, should have seen that earlier
<abarbaccia> hey, is gaim included with kubuntu
<_Uzul_> not by default
<ricka> hmm, if I do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' it doesn't do anything
<gdh> abarbaccia: no, use Kopete instead =)
<abarbaccia> yea, see im debating between kubuntu and ubuntu - im a kde guy - i was looking at distrowatch.com and saw gaim listed but didnt think it was right - iwas reading the chart wrong
<ricka> it says '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded'
<_Uzul_> normaly this means that there are no updates...
<ricka> ok
<ricka> but shouldn't it then say X not upgraded?
<ricka> but okay ;)
<abarbaccia> ricka - apt-get update first?
<ricka> did that
<ricka> how can I most easily install firefox and thunderbird?
<_Uzul_> no, X not upgraded means that there are packages that could be upgraded, but they arent, cause that means deeper changings to the system
<abarbaccia> ricka, they should be installed already no?
<ricka> I found something about adding a backport server
<_Uzul_> those packages you have to dist-upgrade
<ricka> I see
<ricka> apt-get dist-upgrade firefox?
<abarbaccia> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<_Uzul_> no,
<_Uzul_> apt-get -s install mozilla-firefox
<exciton> when trying to run some kde apps I get this error
<exciton> X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11
<exciton>   Major opcode:  78
<exciton>   Minor opcode:  0
<exciton>   Resource id:  0x49
<_Uzul_> than you see what _would_ be done, without be done
<sobersabre> hi guys... what is "kubuntu" ? kde version of ubuntu ?
<_Uzul_> than 
<_Uzul_> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<exciton> sobersabre: Yes
#kubuntu 2005-04-27
<_Uzul_> the -s option is for a dry run
<sobersabre> i am on sarge now. any reasons to upgrade ?
<ricka> Uzul, thanks, I'd just checked the man pages also for that :D
<_Uzul_> normaly an "upgrade" does the job. a "dist-upgrade" is only needed when upgrading a package would mean to install new packages or to deinstall packages
<ricka> ok
<abarbaccia> if i have ubuntu installed can i just apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<_Uzul_> so it's a security thing... :)
<kubuntero> a deb file for qt designer  ?
<_Uzul_> and in distros like normal debian unstable it's a very good thing :)
<ricka> and if I have kubuntu installed, can I just install gnome (apt-get install gnome)?
<_Uzul_> there are meta-packages for both... i don't know the right names ...
<kubuntero> qt desginer 
<kubuntero> designer 
<kubuntero> ..
<kubuntero> how to install
<ricka> where could one find these 'metanames'?
<ricka> on the pages of whatever I want to install
<ricka> or is there a list somewhere?
<_Uzul_> kubuntero: apt-get install qt-designer
<kubuntero> _Uzul_
<_Uzul_> you could search it with: apt-cache search kde desktop
<SuperCatFrog> abarbaccia - kubuntu-desktop or something like that
<kubuntero> qt -designer not found
<_Uzul_> ah sorry, its at3-designer
<_Uzul_> qt3-designer
<_Uzul_> i love apt... 
<_Uzul_> really neat
<kubuntero> yea
<cure> could someone tell me how could i get konqueror plugins in firefox , ist this possible ?
<sorin> hi
<sorin> I'm trying to install some packages, but it is asking for the CD labeled 
<_Uzul_> which konqueror plugins?
<sorin> Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<cure> _Uzul_: web plugins flash, kaffeine ..etc
<sorin> But the cd is labeled "Kubuntu 5.04 i386".
<sorin> How do I fix this?
<_Uzul_> apt-get install mozilla-kaffeine
<narg> err... put in the cd you have?
<narg> does that not work sorin?
<sorin> this is what i'm saying
<sorin> it does not
<_Uzul_> + the flash plugin can be downloaded within firefox when you enter a site with flash technology
<sorin> it wants that specific label
<sorin> which is weird since that is the cd it was installed from
<narg> Interesting. If the problem keeps up, comment out the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<narg> you'll have to download all the packages then, but at least it works.
<kubuntero> uzul
<kubuntero> qt3 dont show in menu
<cure> _Uzul_: thx man :-)
<_Uzul_> no problem, all for the community ;))
<cure> _Uzul_: yep
<kubuntero> _Uzul_
<narg> Heh, when did the auto flash install with ff get imped? I noticed that a week or so ago when I used a flash site.
<_Uzul_> kubuntero: try finding the binary in the console...
<kubuntero> how.
<_Uzul_> $ which <BINARYNAME>
<_Uzul_> i dont now the exact name of the qt3-designer binary
<smouche> sorin, I had exactly the same problem a couple installs ago; drove me crazy -- sorry I don't have a solution for you!
<smouche> except, sorin, other tan what narg said --
<_Uzul_> narg: dont now. but i noticed it already some time ago
<cure> hmm Konqueror is little bit faster then firefox 
<narg> nod.
<kubuntero> uzul
<smouche> narg, sorin, what if one just changed the name of the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list to the name that install is asking for?
<kubuntero> qt3
<kubuntero> not show
<kubuntero> :(
<narg> I dislike konqs UI.
<_Uzul_> kubuntu: try 
<narg> smouche: Good idea. Cds bother me, so I commented it out, but its good for dialup.
<_Uzul_> $ dpkg -L qt3-designer
<_Uzul_> and check all the paths for something that looks like the binary
<smouche> I prefer firefox in general, but one little detail I prefer in konq -- I like to click in the tab bar space to open new tabs...
<narg> Get an extension for that smouche.
<smouche> firefox really crowds the close button eventually, makes it annoying
<kubuntero> /usr/share/qt3
<narg> I've seen like 3 on offical list.
<cure> kde is much faster then gnome here ...
<smouche> but konqueror always allows room for easy clicking in that space to the left of the close button
<_Uzul_> kubuntero: no, more something like /usr/bin/qt3xxx
<narg> Yea, I have to agree, the tab bleed/overflow with lots of tabs is painful.
<smouche> narg -- don't need an extension -- that' s default in firefox now, but not as well implemented as in konq -- 
<_Uzul_> or /usr/local/bin/qt3xx
<smouche> but like I said, very minor thing
<narg> nod
<kubuntero> /usr/bin/designer-qt3
<kubuntero> ??
<narg> I just wish firefox wasnt entangled with Gtk+.
<_Uzul_> sounds right.
<_Uzul_> just execute that on console
<cure> its synaptic so ugly by you too ?
<_Uzul_> if qt-designer pops up you got the right one
<smouche> firefox loads painfully slowly; I know there's something in about:config to speed that up, but I forgot what...
<narg> cure: You asking me?
<cure> narg: all of you 
<narg> I did a prelink, and it load faster than konq now :p
<_Uzul_> smouche: you can play around with prelink
<narg> Well, I wouldn't say ugly, but gtk+ and qt dont mix well.
<smouche> that's it!  thanks _Uzul_ ...
<narg> One or other are nice, but both is nasty at times.
<cure> yes but firefox -->gtk app look nice with kde
<cure> nicer the by gnome :-)
<_Uzul_> only thing about prelinking is that you have to keep it up to date.
<smouche> firefox looks great on my kubuntu...
<_Uzul_> otherwise the system will go slower as ever before ;)
<thoreauputic> firefox has plenty of themes/skins - some of them are quite KDE-friendly
<smouche> opera's fast, but ugly on kde...
<smouche> fonts look awful in opera for some reason..
<_Uzul_> kubuntero: got it?
<thoreauputic> smouche: which is funny since it uses QT :)
<cure> one more question how do i make the apps on my panel transparency?
<kubuntero> no
<kubuntero> :(
<cure> so its only show the names of apps
<_Uzul_> wait..
<smouche> cure, I hope someone has an idea for that, 'cause I'd like to do that too  -- I don't know if it's possible to suppress the icons and replace with text in the panels...
<narg> I believe you can in the kicker prefs. It would be name only or somesuch.
<smouche> what I'd really like to have is transparent panel-hiding buttons...
<kkathman> hey smouche :) Wassup ma man?
<narg> panel-hiding buttons?
<smouche> maybe narg-- but I thinks that may only be for desktop names-- I'll look
<cure> i saw thin on a screenshot so it must be possible
<smouche> hey brother kkathman!
<kubuntero> like beginning qt3 -  designer?
<kkathman> gettin ready for a big computer weekend here :)
<narg> Heh, I cant wait till I get my new graphics card. My integrated crap one is so slow with transparency.
<_Uzul_> kubuntero: sorry, no clue, cant install it on this machine...
<_Uzul_> ok: to issues from me... on this machine the nvidia driver issnt workig
<_Uzul_> and i made the root-account available, also in KDE but i cant authenticate as root in kde 
<narg> hrm... did kubuntu-desktop metadependancies change in breezy? I dist-upgraded, and it decided to install OO.o :p
<smouche> me too kkathman -- if my firm resolve holds , er, firm... ;-)
<_Uzul_> isn't OOo in the kubuntu-desktop anyway?
<narg> Hrm, didnt autoinstall before.
<_Uzul_> hoary got it on CD ...
<_Uzul_> and installed it
<_Uzul_> but i'm more intrested in openoffice.org2 ... but the damn packages have gone...
<smouche> kkathman, I may start out by printing out reams of transcripts of your configuration conversations on here!  Trial and error -- more of your trials, fewer of my errors...
<kkathman> smouche: Well im going to pull one of the hard drives out of my wife's computer (its a 120GB drive) which will leave her with a 40gb. Im going to put that in my main Linux box, and remove the 40 gb thats there and move that to another computer I have...a P3-450 Dell. Then install Linux on that Dell
<_Uzul_> ah.. theyre back again..
<smouche> tolerant better half you got there, kkathman!
<smouche> she approves your plan, I presume!
<kkathman> smouche: She hardly needs 160GB on that computer...that was my old box I had. She justs uses that one to pay bills and surf the internet :)
<kkathman> 40GB is probably over kill :)
<smouche> I know what you mean.  Me, I'm a hard drive obsessive - compulsive...
<kkathman> Ive never "decommissioned" a drive in Windows before tho..so I will have to feel my way through it
* gdh kisses software RAID5 =) Big, cheap, reliable :)
<_Uzul_> softRAID with ubuntu?
* smouche would like to try a RAID setup sometime...
<kkathman> I think all I have to do is just make sure that there isnt anything installed on it..then just remove it and reboot
<kubuntero> uzul
<kubuntero> thanks
<kubuntero> man
<kubuntero> qt3 workink now
<_Uzul_> ah, ok.. so youre lucky ;)
<gdh> _Uzul_: I used Debian but the same tools are available in Ubu
<_Uzul_> now you have to put it into the menu... :)
<_Uzul_> i never had the time to take the risk .. :)
<_Uzul_> but will try it sometime on setting up ubuntu
<gdh> _Uzul_: I confess I bought an extra 200G disk so I could have a 'real' single-disk backup of all my data in case I managed to destroy the RAID :)
<gdh> nicely everything worked exactly as planned
<_Uzul_> good to hear
<_Uzul_> so my data will be safe :)
<kkathman> _Uzul_: You dont like working the trapeeze without a net eh?
<gdh> the process for using mkraid to add a new disk to an existing setup is utterly terrifying :)
<_Uzul_> so you did it after installing?
<_Uzul_> i thought about using the setup option
<gdh> _Uzul_: Of course. I'm not doing RAID1 on bootup or any crap like that.
<gdh> I'lll just 'dd' my rootfs every night - it changes so little it's barely worth a live RAID1
* smouche changes his mind about wanting to try a RAID setup some time...
<gdh> smouche: I canunderstand. the RAID HOWTO tells you to use 'mkraid -R' meaning 'Really Force' and it gives you a terror-inducig message 'CONTENTS OF /DEV/MD0 WILL BE DESTROYED IN FIVE SECONDS!!!!!'
<_Uzul_> anybody got a hint on intresting VoIP-packages?
<gdh> smouche: But in fact as long as you have the source disk listed first in /etc/raidtab
<gdh> smouche: then it will actually use that disk as the source to mirror to other drives in the array.
<gdh> smouche: open source at its finest :|||||
<gdh> you can see why I wanted a real normal ext3 disk to have a copy of data on.
<smouche> gdh, not for the faint of heart.  I drink too much red bull and smoke too many cigs for that stuff!
<RickA> does anyone here use an ATI card with Ubuntu?
<gdh> Feh :)
<_Uzul_> jup, got one in my laptop
<_Uzul_> R200 i think
<RickA> hmm, not sure if that will help
<RickA> I just tried to install them
<RickA> now I can't get into Xorg anymore
<RickA> x800xt
<_Uzul_> hum... on the laptop it worked smoothly
<_Uzul_> maybe you have to comment out some settings in xorg.conf?
<smouche> RickA-- I have ati aiw on my other box; it works basically, but I haven't tried anything like 3d with it, so I don't know how good it really is...
<_Uzul_> nvidia needs some of these extras...
<RickA> I have no idea which settings
<SuperCatFrog> hello - back
<RickA> I've replace 'ati' with fglrx, but apart from that
<RickA> smouche: too bad, I really need the 3d
<_Uzul_> i just heard many times about problems with fglrx...
<SuperCatFrog> ricka - load "glx"
<smouche> I'm not saying it doesn't work, RickA -- I just haven't tried it yet
<SuperCatFrog> also load "dir"
<RickA> can I somehow uninstall the drivers
<SuperCatFrog> *dri
<SuperCatFrog> also, use glxgears to test 3d (opengl)
<RickA> supercatfrog: that's assuming the drivers are already doing 2d isn't it?
<RickA> yeah, I used that, and ran glxinfo to see what vendor string it returns
<RickA> if correctly returned ATI as vendor, but performance was terrible
<RickA> *it
<_Uzul_> ricka: you just have to put in ati in instead of fgrlx in xorg.conf
<RickA> hmm, ok
<RickA> I'll give that a go
<RickA> be right back
<_Uzul_> then it uses the standard ati driver...
<RickA> k
<RickA> brb
<smouche> kkathman, on the drive you're installing in your linux box-- are you gonna give it all to kubuntu, or leave partitions for other os's?
<_Uzul_> brb
* smouche notes it took weeks in irc before he realized that brb is "be right back".  thought it was an "emoti-belch"...
<ricka> well, that worked
<ricka> back in kubuntu now
<ricka> now what to try to get the driver working
<ricka> any ideas?
<ricka> supercatfrog: you mentioned load: glx i believe?
<ricka> would that help with 2d?
<KaiL_> anybody tried to use kmplot?
<KaiL_> I'd say, there's something wrong :)
<SuperCatFrog> ricka - no, i dont think so. i didn't read your question - what was being said looked like what i said, needed to be said
<ricka> ah
<SuperCatFrog> did you understand what i just said? i read it back and didn't actually understand it myself (fortunately i knew what i meant)
<smouche> you said it
<smouche> oops
<smouche> heh, SuperCatFrog, I wanted to thank you for the tip you gave me the other day
<smouche> about keyboard shortcuts for volume control -- excellent!
<smouche> damn fine jukebox I got here now
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - s'ok
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know where i can get a .deb (or point to a repo) for kdebindings-3.4? ive googled, ive tried to compile (failed, parse error), ive harrassed everybody on irc, ive googled, etc
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - which media player do you use?
<KaiL_> SuperCatFrog: not in universe?
<SuperCatFrog> kail_ - nope, not as far as i can tell (or multiverse)
<SuperCatFrog> or breezy's multi/universe
<KaiL_> multiverse is non-free
<KaiL_> so it shouldn't be there
<boots> hi. maybe not the right place to ask but... under KDE, how do I get gnome/gtk apps to observe my gnome themes instead of using the standard GTK ugliness? Under Gnome, KDE apps look like KDE apps and I want the same for my Gnome apps under KDE.
<smouche> SuperCatFrog, I like beep
<SuperCatFrog> o rite, so whats restricted then?
<KaiL_> restricted is "nonfree kernel modules"
<insanekane> boots: gtk-qt-engine
<SuperCatFrog> smouche - beep? *ganders*
<smouche> but I like kaffeine too - unfortunately, kaffeine is over-stimulating, shall we say, to my cpu
<boots> insanekane: thanks, I will try it out
<kkathman> kaffeine is like majorly buggy I think
<KaiL_> seperated, because you might even need them, if you can avoid nonfree apps...
<insanekane> kkathman: kaffeine works very well for me
<SuperCatFrog> i think there's something wrong with my apt-get - lots of stuff seems to be missing, such as gtk-qt-engine
<smouche> beep-media-player  -- gotta get a new skin for it though, it's got this ugly ipodish thing happening...
<SuperCatFrog> and probably kdebindings
<KaiL_> SuperCatFrog: apt-get update?
<kkathman> insanekane: well, ok, try stopping it, and then check your CPU
<smouche> heh heh, good point kkathman...
<insanekane> kkathman: havent looked at CPU levels
<KaiL_> gtk-qt is "gtk2-engine-gtk-qt" afair
<narg> SuperCat: Check sources.list? :)
<SuperCatFrog> kail_ - i had a bad line in sources.list actually
<insanekane> KaiL_: u mean "engines"
<kkathman> insanekane: yep, once you run it, and stop it...it doesnt stop..and pegs the CPU
<insanekane> kkathman: yeah ur right .. i have noticed that
<KaiL_> insanekane: ah ok
<KaiL_> close :)
<kkathman> yeah you have to kill the process :)
<insanekane> KaiL_: :)
<boots> yeah, gtk2-eninges-gtk-qt -- but that's not exactly what I meant...
<smouche> kkathman - mplayer in firefox did the same thing to me, even worse! when I played that file from your site last night
<smouche> I couldn't kill it at all!
<kkathman> amarok does NOT do that tho
<boots> I want my gnome apps to observe gnome themes under KDE just like KDE apps observe KDE themes under gnome
<kkathman> at least on my system it doesnt
<insanekane> boots: oh right ... that doesnt exist atm
<smouche> i gotta figure out this mplayer problem, otherwise I can't listen to stuff with it before going to bed... ;-)
<boots> insanekane: fair enough, thanks. I will use the gtk/qt cloaking, I suppose
<KaiL_> imho gtkqt looks really good
<SuperCatFrog> should i have hoary and breezy in the same sources.list file?
<insanekane> KaiL_: yes !!! it does !!!
<boots> KaiL_: I just want an app to always look the same no matter where it is run
<KaiL_> esp as it ships with a tool, which also syncs font settings
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: I wouldnt think so..unles you are particularly fastidious about watching versions of things
<KaiL_> so the kde theme settings are valid for ALL apps
<smouche> boots, I'm with you on that...
<smouche> I don't need everything to look monolithically themed
<KaiL_> now an icon theme for firefox would close the last hole
<smouche> (as long as the fonts don't get wrecked that is)
<boots> KaiL_: but when switching desktops, a Gnome app should still look like a Gnome app as far as I'm concerned. Its okay, some theming ala KDE is better than just the default GTK :)
<SuperCatFrog> hmm  - im gettings this: Package kdebindings is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SuperCatFrog> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<SuperCatFrog> is only available from another source
<kkathman> ahhh yes that message SuperCatFrog ...seen that
<SuperCatFrog> ive seen it too, i'd like to replace it with "installing kdebindings-3.4.0" or similar
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: what happens when you try to install, without breezy being in your sources.list?  Remove the breezy reference, do an apt-get update and try that :)
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - ive removed all references to breezy - i'l post my sources.list on rafb
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: if it comes back as "kdebindings already at its current level" then you know whats going on
<narg> hrm, can you bg apt-get to pause it and free bandwidth temporarly?
<kkathman> hmm
<gdh> ctrl-z should do that
<kkathman> why not just send it to the background period?
<narg> I know how to do it, Im wondering if it would mess with it :p
<SuperCatFrog> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EeVxwM51.txt
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: looks ok to me, except you dont have the two top lines uncommented..but that shouldnt be a prob
<SuperCatFrog> can somebody else try apt-get install kdebindings and see what happens?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: what does the kdebindings supposed to do
<gdh> Package kdebindings is not available, but is referred to by another package...... etc.
<kkathman> hmmm
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - provides stuff like the qt bindings for ruby
<smouche> oh oh -- I was just looking for a file in synaptic, and I got this alarming error:
<smouche> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.aarnet.edu.au_pub_java-linux_debian_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gdh> gosh, important things then :)
<SuperCatFrog> ive been trying to learn ruby (ive got to the point where i'd like to have a first stab at qt with ruby)
<smouche> What's "W", and what's "stat" ?
<SuperCatFrog> but ive spent all day trying to get kdebindings installed
<gdh> just do python like all the cool kids seem to =)
<SuperCatFrog> but argh!
<SuperCatFrog> i wanna use ruby!
<gdh> hehhe 2 1337 :)
<smouche> and can I fix things with just an edit in sources.list, or does that error indicate that I may have some garbage on my system from failed install?
<gdh> smouche: just edit your sources.list - one repository is (now) incorrect
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: Have you checked on line in the KDE forums about kdebindings?
<smouche> thanks gdh -- heh heh, I'm apt to panic over nothing, ain't I? 
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - no, i'l look
<smouche> "apt to panic" heh heh ... man it's been a loooooong week...
<gdh> LOL
<gdh> It's fun with pun =)
<smouche> my brain circuitry is not firing on all synaptics...
<gdh> Oh stop it, you're k-illing me :)
<smouche> apply kpr to gdh, kwik!
<gdh> .... and so on =)
<smouche> ad nauseum...
<smouche> ;-)
<SuperCatFrog> nothing in the kde forums
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: oh well it was a suggestion
<TayloR> Well.. im off to bed
<TayloR> so night to all when you go
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: I just did a couple of searches in other resources and nothing on the errors you are getting ..sorry bout that :(
<SuperCatFrog> its ok, thanks anyway
<kkathman> Hey SuperCatFrog remember earlier we were talking about Wine vs CrossOver Office?
<SuperCatFrog> yes
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: what do you think the big difference between the two is?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog:  Im testing some understanding that I have from reading.
<SuperCatFrog> from my understanding:
<SuperCatFrog> wine is the opensource one, crossover is propriatry (although iirc it gives its patches back to wine a while after it has them itself). its unlikely to give back direct3d (again, iirc). also wine doesn't work around copy protection
<SuperCatFrog> i'd recommend to try wine first
<SuperCatFrog> if that does'nt work you _might_ want to consider getting a commercial wine (cadega or crossover)
<kkathman> well I have "heard" that Dreamweaver MX and Photoshop 7 wont run in WINE, but WILL in CrossOver Office
<SuperCatFrog> ah, just remembered, before i was thinking of cadega, not crossover. afaik crossover specialises i noffice software like dreamweaver
<SuperCatFrog> but again, try wine first
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: Ok thank for your input, I appreciate it :)
<gdh> kkathman: You heard wrong. 
<gdh> kkathman: DWMX2004 won't run in anything I tried. Pshop 7 works fine in normal Wine
<gdh> If I'm wrong, I would be very happy to be corrected :)
<kkathman> gdh: Ok thanks very much for that
<KaiL_> hm, in amarok is a settings entry "configure effects", but that's disabled...
<KaiL_> why?
<kkathman> gdh - guess I'll have to stick with Quanta eh?
<gdh> kkathman: or VMWare, or qemu, or bochs :)
<gdh> wine is 'good' but still has a long way to go
<kkathman> gdh - are those other IDEs?
<gdh> no, they're whole-PC emulators. i.e. they provide a PC BIOS / CGI / memory /network card etc.
<gdh> kkathman: so you instlal windows on them exactly as you would a real PC... 
<gdh> kkathman: An easy way to run Windows software without having to dual-boot or have a dedicated Windows machine
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - the effects only work with crapy arts
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<gdh> kkathman: s/CGI/VGA/
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> well
<gdh> web prgramming in the brain...
<kkathman> the only thing killing me really is not being able to use Photoshop and Flash
<kkathman> well SWISHmax
<gdh> Flash is a waste of time unless you're creating 'funny Flash animations'
<kkathman> haha
<gdh> Flash should be punishable by stoning if you're using it on a serious website
<kkathman> gdh why??  Its almost expected now by most of my clients
<kkathman> some dont want it...but they want that pizazz appeal :)
<kkathman> I use SWISHmax...much cheaper anyway...and it MIGHT runn under WIne
<gdh> kkathman: A very sad state of affairs. There are a large proportion of people who can't view flash content, either through personal choice, fucked-up windows config, or enterprise configuration (no admin prilvegees to install the plugin)
<kkathman> gdh - agreed...and I ALWAYS counsel my clients against it for that reason :)
<gdh> or people on non-Windows for whom the flash plugin is either unavailable (can you say 'disability' or 'blind' ?)
<gdh> throw anti-accessibility legislation at them, threats of legal action
<kkathman> gdh:  yep agree again
<gdh> they'll soon kick that 'pazazz' into shape - fucking retards =)
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> I much prefer just plain HTML, some PHP/MySQL and LOTS of CSS
<gdh> ohyz :)
<kkathman> ohyz???
* kkathman checks his international acronym dictionary
<gdh> Oh Yes :)
<gdh> IRC has corrupted me
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> thats ok
<kkathman> standards standards....and NOT Microsoft !!
<kkathman> just because you own the world doesnt mean you can blatently break the rules over and over (unless you are M$)
<gdh> especially the whole XHTML debacle
<gdh> tag soup et al
<kkathman> Active-X is the worst thing.....only MS Registry is worse
<narg> Registry is evil...
<gdh> yay, 3 or 4 files determining the health of your whole frickin installation
<kkathman> I HATE the registry ...that in itself is enough to get me to give up M$
<narg> I've actually seen multiple posts that suggests that linux adopts a registery similar to window's one ;/
<Cellar|bbl> 0_0
<gdh> LOL only on shit like zdnet I guess
<gdh> (sponsored by MS of course)
<kkathman> I swear I think that some MS people were sitting around one day saying...Hey I wonder what we could do to make our operating system completely unable to be upgraded ?  Oh lets build this registry where we put all the secret codes of the world..nobody can figure it out and thus everyone HAS to stay with us forever :)
<narg> heh, it was on /. actually :p
<gdh> narg: LOL even worse :)
<gdh> full of clueless, fuckwits, trolls and retards
<smouche> yes, when I'm inclined to complain about confusing (for newbies anyway) configuration in linux, and confusing directory structure, I recall the concentrated evil confusion when faces with the registry...
<smouche> "faced with"
<kkathman> smouche:    Yes a good idea would be to create something so completely complex that NO one would DARE try to figure it out, and just learn to live with it
<Cellar|bbl> and its supposed to be a nice easy graphical app... :/
<kkathman> Voilla- the registry!
<gdh> yum, and consultancy fees would rocket for us all =)
<smouche> nobody can figure it out except the ad-infestors who manage to sneak anything they want in there, without a squeek of protest from the os...
<Cellar|bbl> my head is starting to hurt
<gdh> I see the moz foundation have areleased a patch for Firefocks to stop popups from Flash and Java plugins =)
<smouche> kkathman, I think you're on to something there; could be a plan for facing an inscrutable universe, actually... ;-)
<gdh> thereby thwarting the current hole
<kkathman> smouche: its all a part of the continuall plan in the universe to drive you completely out of your mind
<smouche> the Tao of hopelessly coping with a Windows universe...;-)
<kkathman> smouche: However I have learned a VALUABLE point....I do not suffer from insanity...I enjoy it.
<smouche> and of course, when one window closes -- look on the bright side, another always pops up!
<gdh> the circle of life
* Cellar|bbl passes out
<smouche> lol kkathman, that's it, go with the flow!
<gdh> continual rebirth, it's quite miraculous =)
<smouche> unless you have good pop-up blocking...
<smouche> at least salmon have the good sense to spawn, and die... unlike many a windows process I know, or, alas kaffeine !!! darn it!
<kkathman> LOL
<smouche> Spawn, and die!  Let new life hog the CPU!
<gdh> I don't think I actually like any of the KDE media players
<gdh> esp amarok
<gdh> play mp3s and piss off, damnit
<smouche> <sigh>, me neither, gdh... well, beep is functional...
<gdh> I don't want a frickin 'media library'
<smouche> lol, gdh -- !
<gdh> I don't want "KTunes"
<gdh> My media library *IS* my filesystem
<gdh> already sorted the way *I* want
<smouche> hah hah!  Every time people extravagantly praise amarok on here, I think -- do they realize how obnoxiously window's media player -like this business is
<smouche> this "hey, let me organize your folders for you" crap!
<gdh> and beyond that, this KDE app doesn't even use KDE KIOSlaves for reading
<smouche> gdh, stop, you're reading my mind, and it might give you dyslexia...!
<gdh> which means I can't even add smb://eddie/mp3 as my base URL
<gdh> I have to mount via smbfs to /mnt/mp3 or similar
<gdh> how *fucking* *stupid* is that for a KDE 'mega app' not to support such a criticial feature of KDE?
<smouche> I've heard an app called Muine is nice, but it requires mono...
<gdh> or if it does work, I have to wait for it to copy down each file to a temporary file. For a 3MB single track, that's a bit annoying... for a 60MB single-track-album, that's a bloody joke
<smouche> I tried to install mono, got no where, couldn't run any of the apps
<smouche> gdh, at least that doesn't happen with kaffeine, it loads off my LAN quite fast...
<KaiL_> device: /dev/snd/pcmC1D1p can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<KaiL_> ...what is wrong there...?!?
<smouche> anyway, beep works great with streamtuner, so I'm happy.
<gdh> yes beep is my player of choice
<KaiL_> artsd (and also amarok) cry, that the file doesn't exist
<KaiL_> but it does..?!?!?!?!?
<gdh> smouche: I even have the Winamp skin for it :)
<smouche> heh heh, gdh, I'm browsing skins as we speak ;-)
<KaiL_> noone an idea?
<smouche> actually, I wonder if I can "de-skin" beep completely...?
<gdh> the default skin which comes with Debian is frightful
<gdh> KaiL_: No, sorry :/
<KaiL_> ..back to oss, which sucks, but works
<smouche> I haven't tried ALSA at all; oss is working great for me so far; but I'm really confused about sound configuration in linux...
<KaiL_> on some other systems alsa does wonderful
<KaiL_> but here it just plain sucks
<smouche> I need alsa if I want to play multiple streams, yes?
<KaiL_> it seams to get totally confused, that the first card doesn't support playback, only capture
<gdh> no, arts does the mixing I think
<gdh> I've never liked arts, either
<gdh> indeed I think I just have a firm disposition against KDE's entire audio support :)
<gdh> it feels really flimsy
<smouche> this is weird; when I try to open a file with xmms, it's opening in beep instead ... ?
<gdh> 'which xmms' ?
<gdh> is it a symlink to beep?
<smouche> I have no idea, gdh
<gdh> it'd be nice if it were 2008 and then all this kind of shit would have settled properly.
<smouche> may take longer...
<gdh> .. and if america had managed to blow itself up with its own nuclear weapons so GNOME probably wouldn't exist any more :)
<kkathman> gdh:  you know what happened to w32codecs?
<kkathman> I thought that was the package name
<gdh> kkathman: they should still be on marillat / nerim.net
<gdh> same as with the mplayer binaries, etc.
<kkathman> ahhh... ok...they werent on any of the ubuntu repos
<gdh> no they won't be :)
<gdh> wildly non-free - much more so than multiverse can cater for
<kkathman> whats thats repos site again?
<gdh> ask google
<kkathman> ok
<gdh> for 'marillat debian' etc.
<gdh> w32codecs is bordering on warez, tbh :)
<kkathman> yeah you are right, but I cant seem to play anything through totem
<SuperCatFrog> gdh - arts wont be there in kde 4
<SuperCatFrog> its being replaced - by gstreamer iirc
<gdh> oooh about bloody time :)
<SuperCatFrog> (i'd prefer xine but you cant have everything)
<gdh> a real full-featured media framework
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: there is a totem-xine package...it deinstalls the gstreamer
<kkathman> for what its worth that is
<smouche> weird how kplayer, when loading a playlist, doesn't display the file names, just shows name of playlist and total time...
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - ta
<SuperCatFrog> im off for a fag
<SuperCatFrog> brb
<gdh> how very liberal of you :)
<SuperCatFrog>  before i go, i should probably point out that in the UK, that means cigarette
<gdh> hehe :)
* gdh waves from the Grim North of England
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog: hehe...understand :)
<kkathman> gdh what part of England?
<gdh> Chorley, Lancs.
<smouche> just don't burn down the flat -- and if you do, don't use the lift
<gdh> kkathman: (20 miles from Manchester)
<kkathman> ahh.. I work with a guy originally from Newcastle
<smouche> my favorite Britishisms are "randy" and "pissed"
<kkathman> gdh - been to Manchester many times :)
<smouche> quite confusing for us tourists, I imagine.  "Hi, I'm Randy!"
<gdh> kkathman: More than I have, I'll bet :)
<kkathman> usually on my way to Aberdeen
<gdh> Having lived here 2 years I think I've beeni M'cr city about twice
<kkathman> my friend is a big fan of the football team in Newcastle
<kkathman> rivalry I believe with Man United
<gdh> kkathman: A lot of people are... so much for natural selection...
<kkathman> hehe I'll tell him that :)
<gdh> I reckon 95% of Man U fans have never ever been to Manchester in their lives =)
<kkathman> no love loss between man and newcastle I take it?
<kkathman> haha
<gdh> Football, indeed sport, bores me senseless
<kkathman> thats kinda like here...there are more Dallas Cowboy fans outside of Texas than IN Dallas :)
<smouche> at least with our yankee brand of "football", only the players need helmets!
<kkathman> smouche: haha
<KaiL_> <gdh> I reckon 95% of Man U fans have never ever been to Manchester in their lives << I bet, that's the same for many of those clubs
<gdh> KaiL_: I'd agree - it really shouldbe  a regulation that you have to have lived in the area of club for X years before beinb able to join up
<gdh> They might as well just call the teams by numbers
<kkathman> lol
<KaiL_> gdh: uhm, no - that would mean, I *must* be a fan of a soccer team, which is just some idiots
<kkathman> what "football" is missing is extreme violence on the field....if they had that, there would be less in the stands I think :)
<gdh> Wasn't one of the big reasons that soccer never really took off in the US that the scoring wasn't high enough?
<smouche> in New York, we have that problem with out police officers...
<gdh> the numbers were too small to be 'exciting' ?
<KaiL_> somewhere in 4th league in Germany
<kkathman> thats why we dont rush the field in our pro games...cuz theres plenty of people bashing about
<gdh> kkathman: That's rugby - all the violence is on the pitch - the fancs are generally exceptionally well behaved
<KaiL_> gdh: well, they doesn't give points for everything - uncommon in US sports
<smouche> truth is, soccer just can't stand up to interruptions for commercials..
<gdh> =)
<KaiL_> ever saw NASCAR point system? not even the teamchefs understand it :)
<smouche> and it sucks if you're fetching a beer, and then after forever with 0-0, you hear behind you "goooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaalll!!!"
<gdh> smouche: hah true :) two 45 minute sections doesn't leave a lot of room for 3-minute breaks
<SuperCatFrog> kkathman - everybody hates manutd except us manutd fans
<SuperCatFrog> (back)
<gdh> smouche: that's what http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr is for :)
<KaiL_> smouche: are you from us?
<kkathman> SuperCatFrog:  thats like the Cowboys were for a long time...now they are so freaking bad, people feel sorry for us
<regeya> or are you from them?
<smouche> Soccer games just aren't like the tv show "24"  -- they don't magically arrange events so that nothing crucial happens during commercial breaks...
<gdh> smouche: LOL
<regeya> no tv time outs then
<smouche> KaiL, yes
<smouche> I'm in NYC
* regeya plays Ramstein - Amerika loudly
<regeya> I did that manually which is why Rammstein is misspelled
<KaiL_> about US motorsports: do the tv stations use savetycar for commercials?
<gdh> smouche: If you ever see Jay Leno on the street, please punch him from me.
<regeya> doesn't Leno broadcast from L.A.?
<gdh> irritating, self-assured little twat
* regeya doesn't watch leno
<gdh> <shrug> :)
<gdh> doens't mean he could never be in NYC :)
<smouche> wrong coast, gdh, but will try --
<regeya> heh
<smouche> ??
<kkathman> gdh do you get to see David Letterman?
<regeya> ve're all leeving in amerika
<KaiL_> ..in Europa they don't - they could miss to show an injured driver...
<gdh> kkathman: Yes, Letterman isn't so bad ... I still switch over when the vacuous guests come on, though
<KaiL_> the commercials are with the restart
<regeya> I have the lamest reason for wanting to go to NYC--I want to get tickets to see Spamalot
<kkathman> gdh: See I cant stand Letterman, but I can tolerate Leno
<gdh> hah :)
<smouche> hah hah hah!  Reason enough!
<smouche> I want to see that!
<kkathman> gdh: but neither one I'd really make a point in watching
<gdh> Can I have spamalot without the spam, please?
<gdh> I don't like spam :)
<gdh> kkathman: Agreed - it's easy viewing if it happens to be on...
<kkathman> right
<regeya> and if spamalot does well, someone should do a musical based on series 1 blackadder
<kkathman> gdh but I try my best to do very few things that are mindless :)
<KaiL_> smouche: about US motorsports: do the tv stations use savetycar for commercials?
<kkathman> remember I enjoy my insanity :)
<gdh> Tony robinson's too busy digging up roman remains thesedays =)
<regeya> wouldn't be as funny without the original cast, though...hm...
<smouche> KaiL_, sorry, I don't know.
<regeya> heh true
<smouche> Not a lot of motorsports in NYC
<KaiL_> bad :p
* regeya cancelled his satellite service, so no more bbc america
<gdh> "Oh look! A series of small walls!"
<regeya> :-(
<smouche> other than "dodge the jaywalker"
<gdh> woot, tony.
<gdh> woot
<regeya> "And right here are the petrified remains of a turnip"
<SuperCatFrog> im off to bed
<SuperCatFrog> nite all
<gdh> Indy 500 is fantastic, 3 hours of driving round a rectangle. Genius! :D
<regeya> here's the question to ask a new yorker:  do you have a driver's license?
<smouche> regeya, you got me.
<KaiL_> gdh: well, normally those races are *way* more exciting that Formula 1
<smouche> I don't.
<regeya> heh
<KaiL_> as overtaking it NOT impossible there
<regeya> no need, I suppose
<gdh> KaiL_: F1 has bends at least :) 
<smouche> more pathetically still -- I wasn't even raised in the city!
<kkathman> gdh: I agree. I just dont get auto racing...NASCAR and all that...get in a car, drive around an oval for 2.5 hours
<kkathman> how boring
<gdh> KaiL_: Again it still falls under 'sport' ..so.. blegh :)
<regeya> smouche: no reason to feel bad.  out here in bumfuzzle illinois I couldn't work without a license
<KaiL_> kkathman: afair NASCARs are "undrivable"
<kkathman> gdh there are LOTS of things that are "sport" but I dont agree...anything that had judges, and give a score, that AINT sport...its athletic..but not sport.
<smouche> regeya, in NYC, more dogs have licenses than humans...
<KaiL_> I don't want to sit in a car 1,6t heavy, technically 1960th and around 250km/h fast
<regeya> HEH
<kkathman> gdh gymnastics...ice skating, synchronized swimming and diving...NOT SPORT
<KaiL_> ...around me several other idiots, who only want to pass me, doesn't matter how
<gdh> In fact the whole olympics should go to /dev/null
<regeya> OTOH, you have a deeper gene pool to choose from, smouche
<kkathman> ROFL
<smouche> rofl, gdh
<gdh> save us all millions
* regeya doesn't have a family tree so much as he has a family wreath
<kkathman> gdh: football sport, points.  Baseball, sport, points.  Track and field?  Sport...time and distance. Objective..no controversy.
<regeya> <font face="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif" size="2">The rest of the world may know Steve Irwin as the simple minded buffoon who likes to wrestle crocodiles and feed them whilst <a href="http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3364733.stm">
<regeya>  holding his baby son</a>.</font>
<regeya> konversation and its weird handling of cut-n-paste...grr..
<regeya> wrong channel even
<smouche> I only watch the olympics, winter variety, for one thing -- the ski jump.  Jesus I envy those guys...
<regeya> bah.
<kkathman> smouche: see thats sport...distance..unambiguous. Speed skating...time..unambiguous.
<smouche> corrupt Russian officials judging ice-dancing, priceless...
<gdh> but what about the luge? one bloke dressed completely in rubber, in public, hurtling him down an icy tube at 100mph ? :D
<kkathman> smouche: ice dancing...NOT sport.  subjective
<gdh> that's not sport, that's insanity combined with perversion
<kkathman> gdh HAHA good point
<smouche> how about a guy dressed in ice, hurtling down a rubber tube?  Now that I'd watch.
<smouche> women's version, anyway...
<gdh> :)
<smouche> well, are we flagrantly off topic or what??? lol
<kkathman> well Im off to go eat...be back later gents :)
<smouche> bon apetit kkathman
<kkathman-away> tanx :)
* gdh eats cereal
<gdh> I'm supposed tobe on a diet, too....
<gdh> I used to be a fat bastard
<gdh> Now I'm just a bastard :)
<regeya> s'okay.  I'm quaffing a beer.  and life has made me a bitter fat bastard
* smouche gnaws stale crust of ukrainian bread
<smouche> "Bitter fat bastard"  !  I like it
<regeya> too many of us these days
<smouche> should open a clothing store named that, or something
<gdh> smouche: I think thinkgeek.com is CNAME'd to that :)
<regeya> maybe they (we) were here all along, and now that I've joined the club, I think I've found a new trend
<regeya> I'd write an autobiography, but Scott Adams already did the job for me
<smouche> I'm a sour old skinney bastard, myself
<smouche> alright, I gotta go microwave some cheap hamburgers or something... see you folks later
* smouche should now be thought of as unglued from his computer
<KaiL_> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support. << aha, that's why overlay in xawtv doesn't work
<KaiL_> using v4l-conf from debian helps
<KaiL_> again xawtv with 3% cpu load
<KaiL_> ...not 30% any more
<regeya> could have sworn that there was a script to announce track names from amarok in konversation, but /amarok no longer works...ah well, I'm sure it's highly irritating
<regeya> Aaron Copland - Appalachian Spring (Suite 1945) - Moderato: Coda
<KaiL_> /media it is
<KaiL_> :p
* marco_carvalho is playing "Day by Day" by Godspell on Billboard Top 100 of 1972
* marco_carvalho is playing "How You Gonna See Me Now" by Alice Cooper on Billboard Top 100 of 1979
* KaiL_ shouldn't have said it :p
* gdh plays random Latin jazz wank :)
<marco_carvalho> hahahah :P
<gdh> I won't bore with the names and track details of artists you don't give a shit about =)
<Kortor> hey KaiL_. i just got x working with the fglrx drivers
<Kortor> KaiL_: It was the stupidest thing that I did to get it to work.
<KaiL_> what was wrong?
<Kortor> I dunno. I just did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and used the same settings as last time except i turned frambuffer device off and set screen depth to 8
<Kortor> then it complained about screen depth 8 so i set it back to 24, what it was before
<Kortor> and boom, it worked
<Kortor> so apparently it was just framebuffer
<KaiL_> ...so disabling fb is it...
<Kortor> yep
* KaiL_ needs some sleep now
<Kortor> nod
<Kortor> night
<_sam> hola
<Kortor> hola
<gdh> brief.
<Kortor> No matter how many times I see this, im always gonna love it:
<Kortor> A UNIX saleslady, Lenore,
<Kortor> Enjoys work, but she likes the beach more.
<Kortor> She found a good way
<Kortor> To combine work and play:
<Kortor> She sells C shells by the seashore.
<gdh> Bah :)
<Kortor> :P
<Kortor> mm...
<Kortor> America's Army is ALMOST done downloading
<Kortor> hopefully I have better luck playing it this time than I did last time. don't think I will though
<Kortor> ATI's crappy linux drivers make it lag so much. :(
<Kortor> I've never actually seen newbies say things as bad as people do when they make fun of them, but I just saw this "plz ne help wud b gr8ful thx"
<gdh> click 'Move to' ... click 'Trash' ... click OK ... 
<gdh> all better now
<gdh> BREAKING NEWS: n00b becomes self-parody lololol, more at 11.
<Kortor> hah
<Kortor> afk
<Kortor> back
<Kortor> gdh: if i was a mod on that forum i would ban that guy for "Illegal Removal of Vowals(TM)"
<gdh> I'd be more arrogant and just say that 'English is the only permitted language'
<Kortor> haha
<Kortor> noice
<gdh> right, bedtime. nn :)
<Kortor> Does anyone know if there is a mudclient for linux with the features of zMUD?
<queuetue> Hi, all.  I've got a running ubuntu (no answer there, so I thought I'd ask in here) hoary Athlon system, and I pulled the drives and put them into a new Athlon 64 system... and the disks get errors - buffer I/O on logical block 0...  I can boot the system with DSL cd just fine, and mount, fsck, manipulate the disks just fine, no errors.  But I try to boot ubuntu, and the disk errors come back.  Does anyone have a clue?
<_exciton> Hi I'm running an iBook with kubuntu 5.04 and wanted to know if there was any easy wireless options like USB or something anyone know if anything will work
* Cellar|bbl is back.
* kkathman is back also :)
<Cellar|bbl> hi
<kkathman> hey there Cellar :)
<CellarDoor> :)
<kkathman> _exciton: are you asking what is needed to get wireless working?
<SpookyET> Hi.  Is there a way to uninstall ubuntu-desktop after you install it?
<Kortor> spookyet: if you want kubuntu, you can just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i believe. you dont need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> spooky, depends on how you installed....did you install hoary, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<SpookyET> no
<Kortor> Does anyone know if there is a mudclient for linux with the features of zMUD?
<SpookyET> i got kubuntu
<SpookyET> i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> SpookyET: if you installed using the Kubuntu disk, then I dont know if you dont have to reinstall just hoary
<kkathman> nope that probably wont work
<kkathman> it would if you had apt-get install kubuntu-desktop tho
<kkathman> but you would have needed to be in Gnome to do it I imagine
<SpookyET> i heard of this tool that monitors all debs that you installed and you can give it the command to uninstall, similar to a system restore.
<kkathman> hmmm... Im not aware of it, but that doesnt mean it doesnt exists
* CellarDoor 's prick ou
<CellarDoor> *up
<CellarDoor> sounds interesting
<kkathman> you might could use synaptic
<kkathman> but not sure how
<CellarDoor> I dl'd synaptic
* CellarDoor goes to suss it out
<zabu> firefox keeps crashing on me
<zabu> I tried reinstallin from synaptic but it didn't help
<kkathman> SpookyET: Yes you can use synaptic to see whats installed
<CellarDoor> can't see anything in synaptic's menu's at a glance
<CellarDoor> except fixing broken packages
<kkathman> SpookyET: in fact, you can choose a section, such as Graphics or KDE and see the packages that are installed
<CellarDoor> yeh
<SpookyET> i wish i could just do apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<CellarDoor> I't would be nice if kynaptic had all the features of synaptic
<smouche> zabu, I'm not sure but the first install might have left some folders behind, with configuration settings at stuff -- you might try removing all that stuff, then reinstalling firefox
<zabu> hmm maybe
<_exciton> kkathman: sorry the screen was not scrolling... I have an airport extream and I know it's not going to work so I'm looking for something I can use
<CellarDoor> hey does anyone know about the Konqueror crashing problem
<kkathman> _exciton: if you go to www.ubuntuforums.org, go to Hardware, and search USB I think you might get what you are looking for there :)
<smouche> other than that zabu, I find that mplayer makes firefox crash frequently -- browsing much mulitmedia?
<kkathman> I saw a few things there even for ibook
<zabu> nope
<CellarDoor> I've had Konqureror crashing and burning far to regularly. I had a winge at kde.dot and they said it was a known problem with kubuntu atm not KDE
<_exciton> kkathman: thanks i'll take a look
<kkathman> I havent had Konq konk out on me yet..but I dont use it all that much..I use Opera
<smouche> CellarDoor, only way I could get Konqueror file browser to stop crashing was to turn off the left hand navigation panel.
<CellarDoor> really ?
<smouche> konq as a web browser has been fine
<CellarDoor> thats wierd
<kkathman> smouche: can you reproduce the crashing through a specific series of events?
<smouche> kkathman, there's a bug report filed where a few people did so...
<CellarDoor> but it still crashes when used for web browsing
<kkathman> Ive used Konq mostly for things OTHER than a browser with no incidents
<smouche> I'm frankly not interested in trying myself
<kkathman> ohh I was just going to see if I could get it to crash
<CellarDoor> I've even watched my home folder go *poof* for no apparent reason
<SpookyET> I want to install kubuntu on disk.  Right now, I have it in vmware.  Will I have to use partition magic to resize the windows partition, or is the installer smart enough to do it for me?
<smouche> but basically, if I opened konq from system menu, with navigation panel on, the logo thing in upper right corner spins endlessly, and later on in a session konqueror will crash
<CellarDoor> hmm 
<kkathman> SpookyET: the installer will look to see what space you have and make a guess, but you might have to tweak it...however I would advise against installing kubuntu....install hoary 5.04, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<smouche> but like I said, lose the navigation panel, or "simple browser" configuration, and the problem seems to occur much less
<SpookyET> kkathman: why?  
<kkathman> SpookyET: because, I think there are fewer problems that way, plus you get a second desktop manager to fall back on
<SpookyET> don't they have the same installer?
<CellarDoor> I dunno, It looks ok when I start Konqueror up from within the Kmenu, no icon spinning... just seems to suddenly go *poof* during just about every session, I was hoping there might be an update
<kkathman> SpookyET: no I dont think so...but then Ive never installed Kubuntu, I've always done the native hoary
<smouche> I've heard a lot of complaints about not getting a usable cd install from burning kubuntu ... happened to a friend of mine -- so I told him to do just what kkathman said...
<smouche> konqueror kraps out frequently enough for enough people that, imho, this release is rather prematurely declared "stable"
<smouche> but I know nothing about these decisions...
<CellarDoor> my system is usable, just the Konqureror problem is annoying at it affects multiple things
<smouche> kate crashes on me too; I've given up on it.
<SpookyET> amaroK crashes on me when i try to play di.fm
<kkathman> CellarDoor: if your problems are primarily with web browsing, then try Opera...its stable 
<smouche> kedit or nano are good enough for me.  Tho' I really liked kate
<SpookyET> kdesktop crashes sometimes
<SpookyET> i'm not sure if these are vmware artifacts
<kkathman> I still use gedit :)
<CellarDoor> No, it seems to affect file management and amaroK as well
<kkathman> SpookyET: you might try the pure install and see if you fare better
<kkathman> bbiab
<smouche> I'd like to have gedit, but I don't know if I want to pull in all that gnome stuff -- lots of dependencies with gedit, I think ...
<smouche> gedit was my favorite thing with gnome!
<smouche> I didn't care for my warty to hoary to kubuntu install, so I started from scratch from kubuntu rc cd...
<SpookyET> someone needs to port Clearlooks to KDE
<CellarDoor> I think this kubuntu release maybe was a bit premature
<CellarDoor> But I really really wanted KDE 3.4 :P
<SpookyET> CellarDoor: is there another distro with it?
<CellarDoor> hmm I think Suse 9.3 maybe
<smouche> CellarDoor -- you might try rox-filer for file management - it's terrific, though it looks very different from kde apps, and you can't browse network shares with it
<Kortor> Does anyone know if there is a mudclient for linux with keybinding, numpad walking, variables, and aliases?
<CellarDoor> hmm might have a look at it smouche
<SpookyET> CellarDoor: suse 9.3 is bad
<SpookyET> multimedia problems
<CellarDoor> yeah I read a really bad review on suse 9.3
<pamri> smouche: try mousepad. a lightweight alternative for XFCE. its based on gedit.
<SpookyET> one thing about network shares that piss me off is that I can't play files like mp3s.  I have to download them, then play them. It makes no sense.
<smouche> or, CellarDoor -- I use Krusader.   Much better than konqueror --but for some reason I can't get the system to let me associate folders with it...
<CellarDoor> which is sad cause suse always has seemed to have a pretty good rep
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> so many proggies
<CellarDoor> :P
<smouche> SpookyET -- try kaffeine -- it plays them without downloading the whole file.
<smouche> Kaffeine has other problems though.
<SpookyET> Is anything usable?
<CellarDoor> Kaffeine is much better than it used to be
<smouche> pamri, thank you!  I love XFCE, in fact
<CellarDoor> It would be nice to see this problem with Konqureror fixed though
<smouche> hmmn, pamri, mousepad seems exactly like leafpad.  
<smouche> pity neither mousepad nor leafpad has tabs -- that's what I really like in gedit.  Maybe there's a newer version of mousepad out there than is in the repos...
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<SpookyET> is there an equivalent to amaroK for gnome?
<smouche> RhythmBox, I think , SpookyET
<smouche> anyway, it does that "let me organize your music folders for you" routine that I happen to really dislike.  
<SpookyET> does it support iPods?
<smouche> Probably, but I don't know.
<smouche> you might ask in #ubuntu
<SpookyET> i might install ubuntu and change those win95 icons.  I like clear looks.
<SpookyET> are all these crashes kubuntu's fault or KDEs fault?
<smouche> heh, in #ubuntu, someone asked how to turn off window min/max animation, and 
<smouche> got the reply "In gconf-editor, set /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources to true."
<smouche> problem with that, which is symptomatic of problem I have with gnome in general,
<smouche> is that that turns off other stuff too!  
<smouche> I for one choose to disable animations 'cause I don't like them, not because I require "reduced resources"
<smouche> gnome is worse than windows sometimes!
<SpookyET> i find that gnome apps aren't as integrated as kde apps
<smouche> SpookyET, what's "clear looks" exactly?  I'm not well informed about icons
<SpookyET> http://clearlooks.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<Kortor> anyone here know anything about tinyfugue client?
<smouche> thanks SpookyET 
<SpookyET> it looks very good
<SpookyET> except the gnome icons
<smouche> I see what you mean.
<SpookyET> what do you think?
<smouche> very nice looking theme.
<SpookyET> i think it those colours are very easy on the eyes as well as looking good.
<smouche> yes!  I agree.   
<SpookyET> I think it is indepedent.  The gnome theme have no artistic skills.
<smouche> I like the xfce themes actually; pity they can't be used in kde; iceWM themes are nice too
<SpookyET> I think the flash demos are fake.  it can't be that fast.
<SpookyET> Is there a KDevelop equivalent for gnome?
<smouche> don't know, SpookyET .
<SpookyET> Have you heard that interview about kde 4.0?
<SpookyET> They plan to match OS X.
<lizardcry> there's a gtk widgets package for openoffice;  what about for kde?????
<Kortor> how do i find out what characters are generated by a keystroke?
<Kortor> im trying to set my mud client to move with the directional pad
<SpookyET> smouche: know of an alternative to KPDF for gnome?  Acrobat 7 is too fat.
<smouche> hmm, not offhand, Spooky net.  I thought ubuntu used something called xpdf, but I don't recall...
<pamri> lizardcry: try openoffice.org-kde
<pamri> SpookyET: gpdf
<smouche> Kortor, I've always been curious about muds, but never tried one.  Are they still going strong?  
<SpookyET> BitTorrent is so cool when there are 4 times more seeds than leechers
<Kortor> smouche: oh yes, most definately
<Kortor> smouche: the bad thing is the only good client for them i could find is tinyfugue
<Kortor> smouche: which is a bit hard to use
<lizardcry> pamri, not available to apt; probably need to expand source in synaptic, etc;  can you say how???
<pamri> lizardcry: hmm...haven't come across the error. but have this in your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<pamri> deb ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<pamri> deb ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<CellarDoor> has anybody registered this channel yet ?
<SpookyET> yes
<CellarDoor> ah kewl
<SpookyET> ./chanserv info #kubuntu
<CellarDoor> aah ty
<CellarDoor> wow has it been around that long ?
<lizardcry> pamri, i didnt have multiverse; will try ...
* CellarDoor is back.
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<CellarDoor> dang back to work
<lizardcry> pamri, what I get: apt-get install openoffice.org-kde
<lizardcry> Reading package lists... Done
<lizardcry> Building dependency tree... Done
<lizardcry> Package openoffice.org-kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lizardcry> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lizardcry> is only available from another source
<lizardcry> E: Package openoffice.org-kde has no installation candidate
<SpookyET> the partioner needs a lot of work
<pamri> lizardcry: did you apt-get update after editing sources.list. I have it installed here.
<lizardcry> pamri, yes sir
<lizardcry> pamri, maybe because i'm amd64 -- i dont know ...
<SpookyET> k3b for gnome?
<Kortor> int body = 2;
<Kortor> int leg = 1;
<Kortor> int arm = 1;
<Kortor> int headache = body - leg - arm;
<Kortor> ati_driver + linux == headache;
* Kortor nods to himself.
<SpookyET> nvidia
<Kortor> nvidia is superior to ati... which i sadly did not know when i bought my ati card
<Cellar|work> nvidia r0x0rs
<Cellar|work> oop
<SpookyET> superior when it comes to drivers
<Cellar|work> I'm supposed to be working 
<Cellar|work> hehe
<verden01> what do you do Cellar|work 
<Cellar|work> assistant manager at a very busy servo
<Cellar|work> :P
<Cellar|work> I'm supposed to boss people around, but nobody listens to me
<Cellar|work> oh well
<Cellar|work> cyass
<verden01> cool
<verden01> as long ass the work is getting done i guess it doesn't matter
<sismateck> Hi
<sismateck> Kubuntu is very nice
<sismateck> :D
<sismateck> I'm new in the ubuntu community
<sismateck> Sorry for my english
<sismateck> I'm italian
<smouche> welcome sismateck!  
<sismateck> Thanks
<sismateck> I have problem with rts streaming....don't play in the Kaffeine player.....why?
<sismateck> All packages are installed
<smouche> I don't know, sismateck, I've been lucky with audio so far, but hopefully someone in the channel will
<smouche> be able to help,
<smouche> it's a little slow this evening...
<kkathman> wassup...where is everyone?
<smouche> doing what I should be doing on a Friday night, probably, kkathman - getting out of the house.
<smouche> but man, it is quiet!
<smouche> I've been reading #ubuntu off and on -- 
<verden01> Hi
<kkathman> yeah it seems so :)
<kkathman> we just finished watching a movie
<smouche> I'm chillin'.  What'd you watch, kkathman? 
<kkathman> A movie called "The Day After Tomorrow" smouche
<smouche> ah, yes, Dennis Quaid, cataclysmic climate changes, that flick?
<kkathman> yeppers thats it
<kkathman> pretty good movie, great FX
<smouche> me, I'm watching a fairly lame but somehow involving japanese flick called "Pyrokinesis"
<smouche> with only one eye, the other one wants to sleep!
<kkathman> hmmm never heard of that
<smouche> well, I got like 200 channels and nuthin' on!
<kkathman> haha
<smouche> 'cept my pyjamas, I meant to say... ;-)
<smouche> speaking of which, time for the sack
<smouche> say goodnight, kubuntu.
<smouche> Goodnight kubuntu!
<kkathman> night smouche :)
<smouche> g'night, er morning, kkathman -- good luck with the upgrades
<kkathman> thanks!!
<jnoon> is kubuntu as current as ubuntu?  is it on the same release schedule?
<verden01> yes
<jnoon> cool just read about it... going to reboot
<Alfred1881> hi all, what is TSE3 and noteedit
<verden01> ???
<Alfred1881> what's SMB4K , and does a normal internet user need it ?
<verden01> Hi
<Alfred1881> jo
<verden01> where are you looking all this up
<verden01> it could be a samba server???
<verden01> who knows
<Alfred1881> what is samba used for ?
<verden01> its a networking program to connect to windows machines i think?
<verden01> so your linux box can talk to your windows boxes etc
<jnoon> ok.. im having this strange issue where certain characters are showing up as boxes... obviouslly im missing a character set or encodings or something.. i just dont know what i need to get it fixed.. anyone know?
<verden01> what are u running
<jnoon> me?
<jnoon> hoary with kubuntu installed if me
<verden01> yeah
<jnoon> i think its apostraphies and quotes and such... i edited a web page the other day, didnt realize the problem.. saved the changes went on from another computer and it had saved "encoding" looking things in their place (i guess since it couldnt determine what they were).  so i had to go in and redo the right characters
<jnoon> if i paste you one i wonder what it will look like on your end... on mine they are just boxes
<verden01> ok
<jnoon> heres one: 
<jnoon> did that even show
<jnoon> it didnt look like it pasted
<verden01> nothing here
<verden01> hey BlackLabel 
<BlackLabel> hey verden01
<BlackLabel> i managed to get the bootsplash working
<verden01> good
<verden01> does it look good
<BlackLabel> umm yea
<verden01> cool
<BlackLabel> u can change the background with any jpeg file
<BlackLabel> im wondering if i should change to normal ubuntu
<verden01> ok i haven't played with that yet
<verden01> why?
<BlackLabel> coz i saw a linux computer at uni with gnome and it looked real good
<verden01> you could always have normal ubuntu and install kde-desktop and boot into gnome or kde
<BlackLabel> im not sure though
<BlackLabel> yea
<BlackLabel> ill change over to kubuntu and see how much space i have left
<verden01> well i still like kde better
<BlackLabel> yea
<verden01> youcan install gnome apps on kde
<BlackLabel> yea i know
<verden01> k
<BlackLabel> but u ahve to install heaps of base gnome files to do it (unless u already have gnome installed)
<BlackLabel> ill just change over to kubuntu bbs
<underlord> im looking at getting a laptop, what brands do good (reliable, linux compat) laptops with lower end hardware (im thinking 2ghz cpu, maybe 512 megs ram, something around those specs), and recomendations?
<verden01> i guess it depends on which apps you install
<verden01> i have kubuntu and have installed Mozilla-firefox and Thunderbird
<verden01> what about a DELL
<verden01> they send out crap advertising all the time and a bloke at work has one and is quite happy with it
<underlord> well, those guys are in to all the slave labour and shit, not sure id want to buy from them, and they seem to have a biz plan of pretending to be apple
<verden01> if yougo to the TPG website i think they sell Laptops with AMD chips
<underlord> ooooh
<verden01> hahaha
<verden01> apples are expensive
<underlord> as in the isp?
<verden01> in my APC magazine TPG advertise it   yes as in isp
<verden01> in australia
<underlord> im in aus :)
<underlord> ooh, athlon 64
<verden01> cool
<verden01> yeah
<verden01> i think pretty cheap as well
<underlord> 64bit chips are fully backwards compat arnt they? if the amd 64 kernels arnt too stable yet i can run x86 instead?
<verden01> they are 32 bit backwards compatable
<verden01> i have an AMD 64 system and winxp works great
<verden01> linux x86 works good as well on it
<underlord> im thinking i want to buy from a shop that exists somewhere offline so i can whack a kubuntu live cd in and verify that everything works well though
<underlord> verden02: win xp! trator!
<underlord> :P
<verden01> yeah that sounds like a good idea
<underlord> ahh, tpg preinstalls win xp, i wonder if they do custom ones without it, i dont want to be paying for a win licence
<verden01> TPG are advertising one in the APC mag for $1398
<verden01> go to www.tpg.com.au/online
<underlord> yeah, im looking at that now
<verden01> you can only phone and ask i guess
<underlord> well i dont really have the cash right now anyway, damn capitalists :P
<verden01> it maybe cheaper with out XP home installed
<verden01> lol
<underlord> i had an awfull experience with a toshiba that broke down every 1-2 weeks, litteraly, so its taken this long for me to start to see that laptops arnt bad, toshiba is
<verden01> if you work can yousalary sacrafice a laptop?
<underlord> i work freelance at the moment, parents are supporting me
<verden01> k
<underlord> if im lucky i can get together enough for one of those amd 64 laptops in a coupple months
<verden01> cool
<verden01> how much are the amd 64 laptops
<verden01> i'm downloading vmware how
<verden01> to see if it works on kubuntu
<underlord> well tpg has a amd 64 2700+ listed as $1398 aud, and a 2800+ as $1498
<underlord> with win xp home, dvd burner, 60 gig hdd, 512 ram, and a pcmcia wifi nic
<verden01> ok
<BlackLabel> underlord: i've got an older version
<BlackLabel> i've got amd athlon 2400
<underlord> 64 bit?
<BlackLabel> nah
<verden01> BlackLabel, is the service from TPG good
<BlackLabel> as an isp, no
<BlackLabel> but didnt have too much trouble with getting the laptop
<underlord> i have an amd 1600+ desktop, which im on right now
<BlackLabel> i do have a big problem with heating problems
<BlackLabel> i had to send it back while still under warranty (which STILL cost me $40+)
<verden01> my amd 1800 desktop is just about had it but my amd 64 is great
<BlackLabel> and i got it back and they didnt even fix it
<verden01> just wondering what amd's are like in laptops?
<underlord> couldnt underclock it?
<BlackLabel> we got 2 other amds desktops in my house, a 2500 and a 2000 both working fine
<underlord> my desktop's amd heats up to 80 degrees +
<underlord> on a warm day
<BlackLabel> never tried
<underlord> its only ever crashed from the heat once, but i can imagine 80 degrees on your skin being quite painfull
<verden01> my amd 64 runs about 56 C on a warm day but i have plenty of fans
<BlackLabel> my laptop turns itself off if it dont have the laptop cooler underneath it
<BlackLabel> i should've gotten myself an ibook instead
<BlackLabel> underlord u wanna buy my laptop :) lol
<verden01> ibooks and power macs would be good
<underlord> maybe i should just get ripped off by apple then, get a cool computer (litteraly)
<verden01> i think youcan even run kubuntuon a G4
<BlackLabel> yep
<verden01> hahahaha
<BlackLabel> dunno why you'd want to though
<verden01> get an amd
<verden01> there cool
<verden01> and intel are bringing out new 64 bit cpu's
<verden01> brb
<underlord> isnt the ia64 already out?
<underlord> what is it that 64bit actualy does that a 32bit pc wouldn't? apart from handling numbers twice as long?
<BlackLabel> how is openoffice like with converting a document made using OO.o Drawing to MS Word?
<verden01> i don't use OO.o very much so i don't know
<BlackLabel> ok
<BlackLabel> just that i remembered i have to make a diagram in ms word 
<BlackLabel> but i dun wanna go back to winblows
<verden01> youcan use something like Crossover  or Win4Lin or vmware to use some windows apps
<Tm_T> no no no
<uniq> blacklabel: you can save as .doc, can't you? 
<Tm_T> I don't need he need any windows apps
<Tm_T> think
<verden01> well he needs an answer to an OO.o question
<Tm_T> yes
<verden01> i can't answer it
<verden01> sorry BlackLabel i assumed you were a male
<Tm_T> :)
<Alfred1881> what is the function of Basket in kde 3.4
<verden01> what is Basker??
<kakalto> yay for kubuntu
<verden01> Basket
<verden01> :)
<verden01> so how many people dual boot with windows?
<Alfred1881> yep
<kakalto> likely quite a few
<kakalto> especially the gamers
<kakalto> especially the cheap gamers, rather
<verden01> Alfred1881, have you been using Linux for long?
<verden01> yeah gamers would
<verden01> has anyone been having problems with kubuntu
<verden01> kate crashes sometimes
<Alfred1881> for about 5 months
<verden01> k
<Alfred1881> hey guys, is Basket necesarry in KDE3.4
<verden01> what is  Basket?
<verden01> i have never heard of it
<verden01> anyone got some debian repositories enabled
<verden01> with kubuntu
<verden01> like testing or unstable
<verden01> hey tinymac
<mactiny> hi
<mactiny> thats mactiny to you :)
<verden01> been using kubuntu for long ?
<verden01> :)
<mactiny> oddly enough, i came here to see what was happening with kubuntu
<verden01> are u a mac user
<mactiny> windows, but i have ubuntu running aswell
<mactiny> how would you rate kubuntu against ubuntu
<verden01> well if you like linux and debian then kubuntu is great
<verden01> i like th ekde desktop 
<verden01> well you can install gnome apps in kde
<mactiny> really
<verden01> the only answer i can give you is that i have always liked kde better than gnome
<mactiny> good to know
<mactiny> i am a linuc novice
<verden01> yes
<verden01> k
<verden01> thats good 
<mactiny> hehe.. its quite funny really, ou seem so helpfull, but i dont really have any questions
<verden01> have patience and learn to use it and you'll love it
<mactiny> i do appreciate it though] 
<verden01> i think kde is much easier than gnome for new users
<verden01> thats cool
<mactiny> thanks for the advice
<mactiny> really?
<mactiny> ill keep that in mind
<_tek> i agree, since most people are coming from the windows world kde is a huge improvement 
<verden01> but thats a personal preferance
<mactiny> which apps dp you think are more polished
<verden01> well i don't use windows much anymore 
<mactiny> its strange that ubuntu chose to go the gnome route
<verden01> but linux has some great apps when yo uknow whats what
<mactiny> i have tried to switch a few times
<verden01> ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu has the kde desktop 
<_tek> there are lots, k3b is totally solid, konsole, konqueror, kontact..
<_tek> all kde apps, all very polished.
<verden01> if you want to install kde you muxt sudo apt-get install kde-desktop in a konsole
<mactiny> the main thing which has stopped me is in south africa we mainly stuck with 56k
<verden01> hey k3b is great
<mactiny> and we have this strange dial up policy
<verden01> same here in rural australia
<Kamping_kaiser> yeh. same here for a while
<Kamping_kaiser> semi-rural australia
<_tek> yeah, that would be painful to do updates on linux over a dialup connection
<jnoon> how would i go about re-installing all the base fonts?  i think some of mine arent working correctly cause im getting stange boxes... cant figure out how to fix it since i only know how to upgrade packages
<mactiny> how it works is, we pay a set price for around 60 hours over the weekend, but you have to pay again every time you dial
<mactiny> with the set fee being quite high
<Kamping_Kaiser> jnoon use synaptic. does that work?
<mactiny> so of course, driver related issues can get you
<verden01> well i'm semi rural aust but telstra won't enable my exchange and sattellite is too expensive
<mactiny> same here
<mactiny> im thinking of immigrating to ausi in a few years
<jnoon> Kamping_Kaiser, not sure what package is the base package for fonts?
<_tek> that sucks.... im in california, guess we are pretty lucky in that respect
<Kaiser_away> jnoon. not sure. search fonts.
<Kaiser_away> bbl
<mactiny> yeah ti does
<verden01> i'm on a dialup plan with astratel for $7/month unlimited downloads and hours the best dialup plan in aust
<BlackLabel> still thats not saying much lol
<mactiny> very nice
<mactiny> we pay around a dollar a dial
<verden01> i do all my linux updatingg and upgrading on dialup and its a real pain in the arse
<mactiny> us dollar that is
<mactiny> you can onyl dial at night
<verden01> its ok for you if you have broadband
<mactiny> and on weekends
<_tek> that sucks... while i am paying quite a bit each month we get serious bandwidth
<verden01> Australian $
<mactiny> or the price is around 50 cents a minute
<BlackLabel> verden01: how did u get kubuntu?
<mactiny> no us
<mactiny> i downloaded it
<mactiny> took me 60 hours
<verden01> oh we have broadband in aust but just not everywhere
<verden01> mainly in the cities
<BlackLabel> verden01: how did u get kubuntu?
<verden01> i downloaded from with my daughter's broadband connection
<BlackLabel> ok
<mactiny> i must remember to move to a city then :)
<verden01> she's with dodo
<_tek> holy cow...took me about 3 hours possibly less
<verden01> hahaha
<mactiny> which areas of oz do you think are the best
<verden01> well aust is a huge place 
<mactiny> main city's ?
<verden01> and i live in the southern area but mostly its a beautiful place
<mactiny> not talking of small towns
<underlord> i dont like aus that much, although ive only been to sydney and adelade
<verden01> any of them
<verden01> i live in Adelaide but its one of the smaller capitol cities
<verden01> Sydney is nice
<mactiny> well i guess i must make sure the local rugby team is any good
<verden01> to visit only
<mactiny> oh ok
<underlord> sydney stinks, too humid
<verden01> i like a state called Queensland tho
<verden01> will be at the Telstra dome next week to watch the footy  :)
<mactiny> who is playing
<verden01> aussie rules that is
<mactiny> oh yes footy, thattle take some getting used to
<verden01> aussie rules rocks 
<verden01> Adelaide Crows vs Western Bulldogs
<mactiny> im gonna have to start writing this stuff down :)
<mactiny> which super twelve team you support
<verden01> hey i'm outtsa here bye
<verden01> outta
<mactiny> well that ended fairly soon :)
<netsniper> hi
<mactiny> hi
<netsniper> anyone know how to prevent boot delay when my eth0 is not plugged in?
<Rickdangerous> netsniper, ctrl-c may help
<_tek> not sure what your asking, you want the system to not boot if the system is not plugged into ethernet?
<_tek> ahh.
<_tek> get it.
<netsniper> i want to reduce the delay
<netsniper> like, in gentoo, there is a conf.d script that allows the timeout to be set on grabbing a DHCP address -- non in ubuntu i see...
<_tek> ctrl-c might do it. sometimes it does depending on the process that is trying to start
<netsniper> this is on bootup, so i dont have interactice support -- ie, dont  think kernel is accepting keysboard commands
<_tek> i remember being told by someone you could setup services like say the time server to connect to 0.0.0.0 as the first time server. never tried it though
<netsniper> time server?
<_tek> ntp
<netsniper> im talking about DHCP
<netsniper> i want to reduce the delay so that DHCP times out earlier
<_tek> i always set up my systems with a fixed IP. need to ssh into them all the time and it sucks if their ip is always changing
<_tek> not sure, check out the dhcp scripts there has to be something in there.
<netsniper> well, thats cool -- but i have a lappy and bring it all over the place :-)
<netsniper> _tek, where are dhcp bootup scrupts located?
<_tek> let me check, in etc but not sure exact.
<netsniper> in gentoo is was under conf.d/net.eth0
<netsniper> /etc/conf.d/net.eth0
<netsniper> dont see this in ubuntu
<_tek> always forget to escape that out
<\sh> netsniper: /etc/network/interfaces
<\sh> morning btw
<netsniper> hehe, night tim for me :-)
<_tek> \/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<netsniper> havent gone to bed yet!
<_tek> there is a timeout value in there.
<_tek> im heading to bed to, was up till 6am last night working.
<_tek> L8tr
<netsniper> ahh think _tek nailed it
<netsniper> this seems to be my solution!
<whiskers> well i finally got something working for RAD on Ubuntu
<netsniper> he left though...oh well
<whiskers> I still don't have glom working but i did get pgaccess to work with pgadmin3 and this does make a nice RAD database design system for Linux
<whiskers> there seems to be a missing initlocation command in ubuntu's deployment of postgresql....and i think this is what is causing glom to fail
<whiskers> so ubuntu i fairly set to go...now for kubuntu..kexi is on the way and should work with mysql or postgresql
<whiskers> so both bases should be covered shortly
<whiskers> so for ubuntu we have abi, gnumeric, pgaccess, and gimpshop
<whiskers> and for kubuntu there is koffice, kexi, and there is a kde version of gimp being done...i don't know if it is ready yet
<whiskers> not bad for a free system
<whiskers> and perhaps one day i may figure out how to get glom working...but for now pgaccess is in progress and working although the tk widgets look a little different than gnome but still i suppose ok
<whiskers> so i guess it is time to clone a partition
<whiskers> with Linux tools of course
<underlord_lap> heey
<underlord_lap> i have an existing ethernet network, what hardware is needed to bring a wifi device on to it?
<whiskers> underlord, you may have to compile the kernel and see what drivers are available for some hardware wifis
<whiskers> with linux you have to be selective....do a setup on the kernel and see what is supported
<underlord_lap> no i mean like do i needa special router, that kind of thing
<underlord_lap> not for nic support
<whiskers> underlord, well there are wireless pci nic cards to go with wireless routers
<whiskers> underlord, if that is what you are asking
<whiskers> underlord, but before you purchase any of them....do a setup on the kernel to see what hardware is supported
<underlord_lap> i allready have an ethernet router though, routers arnt cheap
<whiskers> underlord, that is right...and i also have an ethernet router...so i don't care about wireless myself
<whiskers> underlord, because i don't want to buy any more hardware
<underlord_lap> oh, you neednic's that match routers brands
<underlord_lap> grrr, damn laptopkeyboard
<andrei> hello. can anyone provide me with a sample kderc file ? i just need the lines that specify the font settings. thanks
<whiskers> andrei, those things should be adjustable in kde...and also there are many nice themes for kde
<amu> andrei: just add an new local user and copy it from him
<andrei> whiskers, i have only the kdelibs. kcontrol also does not work.i need to set up just the fonts, manualy. thank you
<whiskers> andrei, oh..ok i see ..you did not fully install kde
<andrei> whiskers, exactly
<\sh> morning amu
<whiskers> andrei, well i only installed qt3 on ubuntu because i needed it for one app....the rest i could do with latex, tcl/tk, and gnome
<amu> \sh: moins 
<whiskers> andrei, but for kubuntu ...personally i would install the full kde set
<whiskers> andrei, because kde has a lot of nice apps...and consistent widgets
<andrei> whiskers, personaly i like gnome's ui more. that's a matter of taste of course. i just need the kde libs for krusader (twin panel manager). the default kde fonts look very big. it is possible that the fonts settings are in another file, not in kderc.
<whiskers> andrei, well if i recall you need more than that...i believe you need to recompile x with the xinerama extensions
<\sh> grmpf I screwed my network configuration :(
<whiskers> andrei, if you want two monitors or something like that
<whiskers> andrei, i don't know that stuff is weird to me so i don't bother with xinerama myself
<uniq> whiskers: isn't x buildt with xinerama support? 
<andrei> whiskers, i don't think it is that complicated
<andrei> whiskers, it is a matter of changing Sans 12 with Sans 8
<whiskers> andrei, it is not complicated...you just have to track down all the source code for all the extension libraries
<andrei> whiskers, :)
<whiskers> andrei, sometimes that can be difficult...for example i had some trouble tracking down some net streaming source code for video
<whiskers> andrei, when i was compiling transcode
<whiskers> andrei, but it just depends on what you want to do
<whiskers> andrei, personally i don't even bother with transcode....but it was a challenge to find all the sources to compile it correctly...much like glom was
<andrei> whiskers, k
<whiskers> andrei, if i could run across a cheap hub i might like to interface into and check out INTERNET 2..
<whiskers> andrei, but most people don't know about it anyway
<whiskers> andrei, so i don't really know if it is even worth checking out...because the cost of the extremely fast bandwidth is too high for me
<\sh> andrei: i would install kcontrol additionally
<andrei> whiskers, i see
<\sh> andrei: so u get rid of your font problems
<andrei> \sh, done that already. but kcontrol has no modules loaded in the left panel
<\sh> andrei: check /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_fontinst*
<andrei> \sh, don't have that file
<andrei> \sh, maybe that't what i'm looking for. does it have font settings in it ? can you paste me the text ?
<\sh> andrei: these are the font modules for kcontrol, but u should have them, cause they're in kcontrol package
<andrei> \sh, strange
<\sh> andrei: problem is for krusader, u can't set fonts separatly for it..
<andrei> \sh, yes. i have uninstalled kcontrol.
<\sh> andrei: install it :)
<andrei> \sh, i'll reinstall it. maybe works this time
<andrei> \sh, i can't belive it. works noe
<andrei> \sh, problem solved. thank you v much. also thank you whiskers
<\sh> andrei: you're welcome
<Vorik> hi all
<Vorik> I've got a question: Sometimes, i've got to dial into my work network. Everytime, i've got a different password. Is there something nifty (graphical) where I can configure such a connection and start it when it is needed?
<Vorik> I use ISDN for it.
<ikama> Hi all
<ikama> Did anybody have the same prob with kuser it crashes everytime?
<ikama> It is very urgent, please
<Vorik> No, i dont.. No problems
<Vorik> you could use webmin or the command line utils as a workaround
<ikama> I am not a newby, but I have tried so many things
<Vorik> you're up to date with the software packages?
<whiskers> ikama, maybe it needs to be recompiled with the latest kde libs
<Vorik> just update everything with synaptic of kynaptic
<Vorik> i meant or
<Vorik> you've tried the command-line utils then? or webmin?
<whiskers> Vorik, how do you access webmin
<whiskers> Vorik, if it is running as a proces on the local machine
<Vorik> 1) you change the default root password with 'sudo passwd'
<Vorik> 2) you install webmin with synaptic or kynaptic 
<Vorik> 3) install also the modules you need (core and....)
<whiskers> Vorik, how do you access it...with a browser on a specific port or what
<Vorik> yeah
<Vorik> https://localhost:10000
<chx_> Welcome. I put my HDD into machine. Was unable to boot from USB :(
<Vorik> i've got to feed my kids, it's noon here.
<Vorik> is it working whiskers?
<whiskers> Vorik, hey that is very nice..but i had to use root to access it
<whiskers> Vorik, what about usermin...how do you access that if it is running
<Vorik> that's correct
<Vorik> it's an icon in webmin i think
<Vorik> in webmin, tab system -> users and groups
<Vorik> i'm off for now, talk to you later..
<whiskers> Vorik, yes i see webmin users....this looks dangerous...i am glad i am behind a firewall
<Vorik> :) all is encrypted and safe behind your password
<whiskers> Vorik, it seems there is an option to allow all users to access it
<whiskers> Vorik, it seems dangerous to employ in practice
<Vorik> the attacker still needs a valid account on the server and i think only root has the rights to change stuff
<whiskers> Vorik, yes but anything can be hacked
<whiskers> Vorik, i don't use servers anymore....i would rather place a doc or file on p2p and avoid paying DNS registration fees
<whiskers> Vorik, the only server i need is the database server to have something comparable to MS Access
<ikama> ok thanks
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i'm trying  kubuntu but i have a problem : when i try modprobe ndiswrapper it says "Operation not permitted". Anyone has an idea ?
<whiskers> rrichie, yes there are some permissions problems in ubuntu and you do have to take some time to reset some folders, files, and devices to get things working...but it is not too hard
<\sh> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<rrichie> whiskers : do you know a good tutorial on it?
<whiskers> rrichie, it is very easy...you don't need a tutorial....just think this way...set permissions for groups and then include members in the group and they will have those permisssions
<whiskers> rrichie, you don't need a book....gnome has in the system menu users and groups
<whiskers> rrichie, and kde also has this stuff
<rrichie> ok thanks
<rrichie> thx for the help
<rrichie> bye
<kakalto> good night, #kubuntu
<leafw> Hi. Did anyone succeed in connection to an airport base station using the kwifimanager?
<d> How do I get HID support working under Hoary? As root I tried 'modprobe hid' and it says module doesn't exist...
<jiger> hello all just installed kubuntu....and have a few questions hope to get them answered
<jiger> how do I change my init level to start my comp first to console mode so that I can type startx if I want to start kde?
<alfons> Hi guys; for some reason I can't install gtk+
<alfons> I tried to install all the libraries etc... needed; but I installed a glib version which was too old; then I upgraded it to a new one, but it doesn't work. How do I remove the old glib version?
<yuxel`> jiger: update-rc.d kdm remove
<yuxel`> will remove kdm from startup
<jiger> yuxel: and next time one never start by default?
<yuxel`> yes
<jiger> ok sorry for bothering coz just installed a fresh system and new to ubuntu 
<yuxel`> in ubuntu you have to change gmd with kdm
<jiger> one morething. I create a partion of 2g for / and rest around 14G for /use wud it create any problems?
<jiger> I am using Kubuntu. Can't live without kde
<jiger> 14G for /usr
<jiger> I got a couple of problems when doing man <somecommand> that /tmp is full can't tar blah blah....
<jiger> just wanted to verify if this partioning schema is ok?
<jiger> how do I enable <Win> key to popup KDE menu?
<alfons> Any ideas about the gtk+ problem?
<sdogi> hi kubuntus :)
<chx_> hi. which is the preferred MP3 player for Shoutcast (streamed mp3)?
<sdogi> use whatever you like
<sdogi> i guess using xmms would be easy
<chx_> beep-media-player then
<chx_> i just thought I'd not use a gtk applet under kde
<chx_> np
<gds> Hi everybody
<gds> Why are Openoffice's caracters very awful in kde? 
<gdh> ha I thought I'd written things without me knowing :)
<gdh> alter-ego at work
<_tom> hi
<_membreya> hi _tom 
<mose> yo
<wirwzd> oy
<Maffen> hello
<Maffen> I have installed Kubuntu now
<Maffen> but i have a strange error
<Maffen> if i wnat in control center to administrator mode
<Maffen> he askes a pass, i give root pass, he doesn't accept it
<Maffen> if i co in Konsole, and I do su root
<Maffen> and give that same pass
<Maffen> he accept it... :/
<Maffen> How can i go now in Administrator mode?
<richardeduardo> ji
<richardeduardo> I dont can't install Amsn
<richardeduardo> help me
<wirwzd> Maffen: Try entering your users password instead of roots
<Maffen> Strange, now if i push administrator Mode button, i get an error : "Su returned with an error" :/
<wirwzd> Maffen: Does sudo work for you?
<Maffen> nope :/
<wirwzd> Maffen: kconrol/kdesu  is tied into sudo I believe
<Maffen> maffen is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Maffen> hmmmz
<wirwzd> Maffen: is your user in the admin group
<Maffen> no idea :(
<wirwzd> Maffen: type id 
<Maffen> maffen@stacker:/usr/src$ id
<Maffen> uid=1000(maffen) gid=1000(maffen) groepen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),1000(maffen)
<wirwzd> Maffen: as root type "vigr" next to "admin:x:109" it should say :<your user>" Example: "admin:x:109:myusername"
<amu> visudo is your friend
<Maffen> there is no admin group :)
<Maffen> amu: i just did this, but must i restart something now?
<wirwzd> Maffen: tha use visudo to add your user to the sudoers file
<amu> Maffen: ^^ add your new user with visudo 
<Maffen> ok
<Maffen> it works :))
<Maffen> thx all :)
<Bicchi> i have dual monitors and instead of seeing a big desktop i get a cloned monitor ?
<amu> ?
<mose> use xinerama ?
<Maffen> strange
<Maffen> my grub is installed on /dev/hda, not on /dev/sda
<Maffen> how can i change that?
<amu> vi /boot/grub/menu ?
<Maffen> no, i mean, the grub bootloader is now on /dev/hda, but it must be on /dev/sda
<Maffen> because my sata-disk is first boot disk, then /dev/hda
<Maffen> so, i want that the bootloader on my sata disk :)
<membreya> from a konsole type sudo grub
<segfault2k> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<Maffen> membreya: and then? :s
<membreya> grub> root (hd0,2)
<membreya> grub> setup (hd0)
<membreya> grub> quit
<membreya> or root (hd0,0) if it's on the first partition
<membreya> generally 0,0
<Maffen> maffen@stacker:/usr/src$ id
<Maffen> uid=1000(maffen) gid=1000(maffen) groepen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),1000(maffen)
<Maffen> shit, wrong paste
<Maffen> :p
<membreya> dher ;)
<Maffen> grub> root (hd2,0)
<Maffen>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<membreya> dh2? :|
<membreya> why hd2
<membreya> if your SATA is your first drive..shouldn't it be hd0
<Artimus> Kubuntu isn't far behind of Ubuntu package wise, is it?  Or does it use the same mirrors?
<Maffen> if i check /boot/grub/menu, is everything on hd2 (windows and linux)
<Maffen> membreya: it's 3Th Master
<membreya> :| got me stumped then
<Maffen> but with hd0 i get the same error
<Maffen> all linux distro's want to install there bootloader in /dev/hda
<Maffen> in fedora i can change it, but in kubuntu i didn't find it
<segfault2k> grub-install /dev/hdX
<segfault2k> easy
<Maffen> lol
<Maffen> thx :)
<Maffen> will test it
<ricka> hi
<ricka> I'm trying to play a dvd with vlc
<ricka> I've followed the steps on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12988.html
<ricka> but vlc crashes with
<ricka> libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1522
<jief> hi
<uniq> hello.
<Niki> moin
<jief> i'm trying to use amarok with the arts engine, but it keeps segfaulting. is there a way to fix this?
<uniq> jief: my amarok works fine with arts.. so it is possible, but i've had no problems with it either.
<jief> i guess ill stick to xmms
<uniq> you can search the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org
<glass-eye> wow, amorak takes up TONS of resources
<sdogi> cool
<Niki> but which player shell i use then?
<Niki> glass-eye?
<sdogi> what player do you want
<Niki> amorak is fine, with the global shortcuts ... but it's quite slow
<sdogi> thats odd, i thought kde stuff(that uses qt, which is cool and fast) should be pretty fast
<sdogi> but never tried amorak 
<sdogi> have no need
<Niki> what do you use?
<sdogi> for music?
<sdogi> xmms
<\sh> amarok has problems with icecast servers and basic auth :(
<Niki> hm
<sdogi> or mplayer
<Niki> are ther global shortcuts for xmms?
<sdogi> what are global shortcuts?
<sdogi> symlinks?
<Niki> u do not need to change the window or dektop to controll the program
<sdogi> like some controls on panel?
<Niki> e.g. shortcuts for next song and so on
<sdogi> there should be such things
<Niki> no, not in the panel. Hotkeys!
<sdogi> check under hotkeys then
<sdogi> there are examples even for that thing
<glass-eye> i like beep-media-player
<glass-eye> updated xmms 
<Niki> may be i should try that one
<glass-eye> Niki: i had something like that setup under kahakai, but i am not sure if you can do stuff like that under KDE, i'd like to know how though
* glass-eye goes to the store
<Niki> never heard of kahakai, sry
<sdogi> Niki: also there is something like xmms-kde, but i have no idea what it is
<Niki> ok. thanks. i'll try beep later. as long as i don't change tracks too fast amarok works fine
<sdogi> beep-media-player.. lol
<whiskey_2> has anybody compiled f4l on kubuntu....i compiled it on ubuntu but the fonts are small....i wonder what they look like on kubuntu
<niskin> how can I restart me Konqueror - or make a new conf ?
<sdogi> under .kde
<whiskey_2> i am wondering if f4l was written to use the kde font system instead of gnome font system
<whiskey_2> but seriously this could be a moot issue today since many people are installing the flash blocker for firefox
<whiskey_1> well at least the flash blocker appears to be working on slashdot....no longer have to watch the annoying graphics
<whiskey_1> and since millions of people are installing the flash blocker extension for firefox...i doubt many people will see the flash stuff at all on slashdot
<whiskey_1> what a strange thing...i compiled firefox 1.03...and the flash part of slashdot looks different and appears to be some kind of hyperlink to somewhere else
<whiskey_1> this stuff is so strange
<whiskey_1> where there was a flash animation on slashdot....now there is some kind of hyperlink to rackspace.....really wierd
<whiskey_1> i am going to see what epiphany shows.
<buz> thats because the banners are dynamic
<buz> not all of them are flash
<whiskey_1> but how can you see different things at the same location depending on just which version of a browser you use
<whiskey_1> oh great now epiphany doesn't work...it appears to be missing a library now called libgtkembedmoz.so
<whiskey_1> this linux stuff can really be frustrating sometimes
<whiskey_2> well one thing nice about 1.0.3 is that if you right click you do get some print options
<whiskey_2> and adblock and flash block still appear to be working in 1.0.3
<whiskey_2> i see the flash block blocking the flash section at www.msn.com
<whiskey_2> as for slashdot...i dont even know where the flash stuff went
<whiskey_2> and the java stuff at www.ubuntu.org in the little scrolling text applet is also working
<buz> so where can we get 1.0.3 for ubuntu?
<whiskey_2> buz,  i got it at www.mozilla.oorg
<whiskey_2> .org
<whiskey_2> but you need to know to install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<buz> mhh i'm to lazy for thath
<buz> im gonna wait
<whiskey_2> so you don't have two copies of the same browser laying around
<whiskey_2> buz, well really doesn't seem to make too much difference here except on the slashdot page...but i haven't looked around very much with it
<buz> i'm more interested in the security fixes
<buz> gecko probably didnt get too much changes
<whiskey_2> buz, well i am upset that firefox broke epiphany...now i have to go dig for the old library that is now missing
<whiskey_2> buz, but anyway...after 11 years...well linux is starting to work
<whiskey_2> buz, but still has lots of problems to be solved
<whiskey_2> buz, i doubt gecko changed very much...because it is so tied to graphics stuff....but really who knows
<SpookyET> Why is linux taking so much memory?
<SpookyET> it's eating over 400 MiB.
<SpookyET> Windows XP barely goes above 250 MiB.
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, well i have been watching system monitor for days and mine is only taking 130 megs
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, but i have a small system this time...not like my gentoo installation
<SpookyET> small system?
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, yes let me give you the specs
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, now i am only using 10gigs whereas with gentoo i was at 80 gigs
<SpookyET> 80 GiGs of what?
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, code, programs, and libraries
<SpookyET> damn
<SpookyET> I got KDE and Gnome installed, and a few apps.
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, well be sure to test your Logitech Wingman on the free defendguin ...just to be sure your kernel is working
<SpookyET> I like gnome's Clearlooks (it's a ripoff of OpusOS 1.5, which I always liked), but I like KDE overall.
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, yes...well it has always been a tough choice...because there are pluses and minuses for each one
<SpookyET> I'm sure someone will port clear looks.  
<SpookyET> The good thing now is GTK-QT.
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, well i dont know if Gtk and Qt will be used much longer now that wxwindows widgets are free
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, but anyway there is a cross to gtk wrapper for wxwidgets
<SpookyET> wxWindows uses GTK.  However, it's event model is stupid.
<SpookyET> was it so hard to write something like button.Click += EventHandler(pFunction*)
<whiskey_2> SpookyET, hey...maybe you can improve it and start a revolution
<pvh> Hi guys! I'm trying to switch from Evolution to Kontact, and when I imported my mail it brought all the spam with it.
<SpookyET> hahahah
<pvh> Is there some way I can run my spam filters on existing folders in Kontact? (I didn't see anything in the manual, and google so far hasn't turned up anything.)
<SpookyET> You want mail discrimination?
<pvh> SpookyET: I'm not entirely sure what you you mean by that.
<pvh> SpookyET: I have run the Anti-Spam wizard, and yes, I would like to separate spam from ham.
<pvh> SpookyET: All that looks like it should run fine for fresh mail. My problem right now is that I need to run it on my existing body of mail.
<pvh> s/need/want/
<SpookyET> I'm using GMAIL, so I don't have the luxury of using a mail clien.
<pvh> I'd say Gmail is a fairly luxurious mail client.
<SpookyET> It does not work in Konqueror.
<pvh> Drag, man.
<pvh> I don't work in Konqueror either.
<pvh> Mostly because it lacks almost all of the features I use.
<pvh> Kinda feels like using IE, actually.
<mactiny> hi guys
<mactiny> does anyone hear know anything about speech synthesis
<SpookyET> I mounted a windows partition as root, and it pisses me off
<mactiny> here*
<mactiny> has anyojne tried ksayit
<SpookyET> i did chwon and chmod, but i still cant access it without root
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well i was playing with a gnome speech app on gentoo called festival....but it gave me some problems
<whiskey_2> mactiny, so i did not compile all that gnome speech stuff this time
<mactiny> what was the quality like
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well the sound was understandable...but the program would freeze
<whiskey_2> mactiny, and i got tired of having to open a virtual teminal to get rid of it
<mactiny> how would u compare the sound quality to the defualt windows xp voices
<mactiny> can imagine
<whiskey_2> mactiny, i don't know anythng about XP except it is very very expensive
<mactiny> i am hoping to jump again over to ubuntu from windows
<whiskey_2> mactiny, so i cannot tell you anything about XP...i just keep an old win98 because it was a sunk cost
<mactiny> but i of course have the p[roblem being reliant on it for my studies
<mactiny> would you think the quality would be fine for continued listening
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well that is a serious problem then....can you afford all that expensive MS stuff
<mactiny> hehe.. well i can get it without spending any money
<mactiny> its mostly a problem of.. is their a suitable replacement
<mactiny> how easy would it be to run winodws apps on kubuntu... if there is no solution
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well i installed wine to test it...but i don't know how ubuntu configures it or even how to use it
<whiskey_2> mactiny, just seemed to be a bunch of dlls as far as i could tell
<mactiny> really
<mactiny> which distro would you think i should go for
<mactiny> off your head
<whiskey_2> mactiny, i don't really need it since i keep an old win98 machine
<whiskey_2> mactiny, depends on who you are and what size hard drive you wish to buy
<mactiny> i have a forty gig
<mactiny> which i could split in two
<whiskey_2> mactiny, if you are an expert with a 120gig hard drive...then i say gentoo
<mactiny> should be enough
<mactiny> why does it take so much
<mactiny> its only two cd's
<kunta> hi, what did you do with are your fonts?  My fonts are steel ugly :(
<whiskey_2> mactiny, but if you are a normal person...with 40gig...then perhaps ubuntu or mepis or something like that
<mactiny> what is the reason for the size
<whiskey_2> mactiny, and if you have a very small system...then damn small linux or LFS
<mactiny> this is a noob question.. but are different distro's particular on which programs run on them
<mactiny> should i expect wine to work
<buz> depends
<whiskey_2> mactiny, not really...you can always go get the source code and compile all the libraries you want for the apps you want
<mactiny> on ubuntu/kubuntu
<buz> i've come to not expect it to
<buz> and be pleasantly surprised when it does
<whiskey_2> mactiny, i don't know..because i don't know how to test this installation of wine
<sdogi> anyone knows how to install java plugin for mozilla?
<mactiny> buz do you know fo a quality speach systhesis app for linux
<kunta> it's simply
<whiskey_2> sdogi, yes it is very easy...at least for firefox
<buz> no
<whiskey_2> mactiny, there are several...festival is only one
<whiskey_2> mactiny, i looked at several but i gave up for now
<buz> (i haven't yet come across a quality one on ANY platform)
<mactiny> lol
<mactiny> good point
<buz> for english, it sounds like robots
<mactiny> but which ones would you say are the best'
<buz> for any other language, forget it
<mactiny> indeed
<buz> i can't really be bothered about it
<larkhill> RealPlayer on  Konqueror anyone - cook.so.6.0 error
<buz> turned it off quickly on osx
<whiskey_2> sdogi, but be sure to make a symlink...don't put the java lib in firefox directory or it won't work
<mactiny> buz you should look at neospeech .. do a google on it.. you will be suprized how far it has come
<whiskey_2> sdogi, so remember that...it took me hours to figure it out
<mactiny> there is a online test
<buz> mhh suxors
<buz> it creates wma files
<mactiny> oops
<mactiny> sorry abotu that
<buz> and i cant even dl em
<larkhill> second quick question, anyone here from the NW in the UK?
<whiskey_2> mactiny, you see...Linux is like one million Lego pieces and you need to know all of them and which ones to put together to get what you want done
<mactiny> frustrating
<mactiny> and they say its as easy as windows
<buz> it's easier in some ways
<buz> it doesnt need anti spyware measures
<buz> in other ways, it's a pain
<mactiny> lol
<mactiny> the first honest opinion i have ever heard
<mactiny> on linux
<buz> that's because i don't think linux is the end all be all
<buz> all os have advantages and disadvantages (even OSX, and no, not just the fact that it wont run on cheap hardware ;-)
<mactiny> amazing.. intelligent life is on this earth
<buz> hehe thanks
<mactiny> ill get kubuntu as a toy
<buz> actually, most people in here will agree
<mactiny> and go from there
<buz> most other linux channels arent that sane i've found
<whiskey_2> mactiny, it is more than a toy if you make use of the dev stuff in synaptic
<buz> yeah i've been using it as my SOLE workstation for 4 weeks now
<mactiny> in nearly ever search on the subject.. i have found the opinion to be irritatingly one sided
<buz>  no trouble aside some media player weirdnesses
<mactiny> ill use it as a toy untill i feel that all my needs are met
<buz> well the mad zealots are naturally the loudest
<mactiny> im bound to swop over at some point
<mactiny> indeed
<buz> i decided to do it now seeing that w2k support will end in summer
<buz> ventured into osx territory but didn't like it so much
<mactiny> i tried osx last week
<buz> too much stuff it does on its own without letting me say what i want
<buz> sure, it's pretty
<mactiny> came to the same dconclusion
<mactiny> always felt like i needed to be smiling ewhen i used it
<buz> and it's easy to use for your mum (in fact both my parents use osx machines, dream come true, never had to fix a single box since)
<mactiny> yes.. it has its advantages
<buz> but for people who like to customize their box to their ways, it's not really suited so much
<buz> so for the enthusiasts: kubuntu, for the masses: osx
<mactiny> i tend to spend most of my time doing just that
<buz> yeah
<mactiny> seems right to me
<buz> with ibooks for 1000$ and mac mini at 500$ nobody can claim macs are too expensive
<mactiny> how much of the standard kde stuff comes with ubuntu
<buz> most
<buz> the other you can install from the repositories
<mactiny> true.. but being a south african the exchage rate makes macs slightly over priced for me
<mactiny> normally twice the price of pc's
<buz> mhh in europe it ain't quite as bad
<buz> i can get mac minis for about 600$
<mactiny> not to bad
<buz> which is decent enough after figuring in that i need to pay vat and customs
<mactiny> where you from
<buz> switzerland
<mactiny> aah
<mactiny> very nice
<buz> as a student i can even get them damn near 500$
<mactiny> i have been venturing into this language "crusade"..
<buz> but after figuring that it can't be convinced to do dual head, i didnt want a mini
<mactiny> so i am fascinated by all things culture/langauge
<buz> personally, i never quite got the linguist fascination. but that's just me i guess ;-)
<mactiny> :)
<mactiny> well when i read about a guy who could speak 28 langauges it kind griped me
<buz> i write near perfect german (natively) and pretty good english, but on the meta level, i don't care about language
<buz> to me languages are a tool
<mactiny> what languages can you speak
<buz> german (native), english and a wee bit of french
<mactiny> well they are. but i also see them as a portal into a culture
<buz> i sorta understand dutch (its mostly a cross breed between english and german anyway)
<buz> i've been thinking about learning chinese but it's f***** hard
<mactiny> me to.. i speak afrikaans.. which is mostly dutch.. some german
<mactiny> hoe gaan dit
<flammenbringer> dutch is just a german dialect
<flammenbringer> :p
<buz> not really
<buz> swiss german is a dialect
<buz> or austrian
<buz> dutch is much more different
<mactiny> i would think they are completely different
<buz> yeah
<buz> more like german/english
<buz> if you know both, you can guestimate what the dutch are saying
<mactiny> im thinking of spanish and french to start off with
<buz> but that's about it
<buz> maybe spanish italian
<smouche> mactiny -- I've been reading your comments on speech synthesis with interest
<mactiny> good.. please tell
<smouche> I've been really frustrated with how little there is to choose
<smouche> in this area, whatever the os
<mactiny> indeed
<mactiny> should be higher on people priority
<smouche> I've heard fantastic demos online, that's it
<buz> mhh most people have very little use for it
<mactiny> i got at&t's offering today
<flammenbringer> buz: well, dutch has exactly the same grammar as german. the words are almost identical, it's only spoken differently
<buz> its mostly the blind that need it
<mactiny> quite good
<smouche> it seems that the best speech synthesis stuff is only available, if at all, as 
<mactiny> there is quite a need for students
<buz> but most people with halfway acceptable eyesight read faster than they can hear stuff
<smouche> expensive embedded apps for kiosk setups and so forth
<mactiny> basically.. anyone interested in aduo books
<whiskey_2> linux does use a little more memory than my win98....win98 runs 81 megs constantly...and linux runs 130 megs for the basics
<buz> that would require FUCKING good synthesis then
<whiskey_2> and the 81 megs is without posgres or mysql running
<buz> else its even worse than your garden variety lecture by a professor
<mactiny> did you try the neospeech voices i recommended
<buz> as i said, it wont work on firefox here
<smouche> I found a quite good one for french called kali, years ago.  it was a crippled demo though
<whiskey_2> but linux doesn't really use significantly more memory...there is not that much difference between 81 megs and 130 megs
<mactiny> they could be used to learn languages to
<mactiny> im currently studying a theology degree
<mactiny> and i have need to memorize large portions of the bible
<mactiny> verses mostly
<smouche> whiskey_2, I think linux, with kde does use more memory- but it uses it so much more efficiently than windows
<buz> mhh depends
<smouche> that it makes a little memory seem like a lot more...
<buz> xorg currently uses 150m according to top ;-)
<whiskey_2> smouche, what is kde using now...on gnome it is about 130 megs
<smouche> let me check...
<whiskey_2> and win98 is about 81 megs
<buz>  7017 root      15   0  156m  89m 4488 S  6.3  8.8   8:39.36 Xorg
<whiskey_2> buz, yes ok..a little more not too much....i think for most people 256meg stick should cover it...except in rare cases
<mactiny> smouche.. you spoke of koisk setups... 
<smouche> I'm using 496,000 kb for everything right now, out of 512 Mb total
<mactiny> do you know of anything which is of a fairly high standard
<buz> mhh personally i wouldnt want to run any machine below 512
<whiskey_2> smouche, don't count the buffers
<whiskey_2> smouche, just count the raw usage
<smouche> heh sorry whiskey_2 -- newbie here
<smouche> !
<TayloR> Hey all
<TayloR> :)
<mactiny> hi
<buz> right now with about 5 apps (thunderbird, firefox with 6 tabs, konversation and kopete) it says it uses about 550MB
<whiskey_2> buz, look deeper and see how much is being set aside for buffers by the kernel
<buz> i'm not entirely sure if i should discount the 256MB swap it accounts for being as cached though
<buz> mhh buffers: 44k according to top
<mactiny> what is the balance between ubuntu vs kubuntu users
<buz> Mem:   1036488k total,   540960k used,   495528k free,       44k buffers
<buz> Swap:   499960k total,        0k used,   499960k free,   257888k cached
<buz> much more ubuntu users
<buz> kubuntu is very new
<mactiny> those who have a choice.. which would you say they normally choose
<whiskey_2> buz, well i ran 512meg on gentoo...but i really did not need it except to compile a couple of memory hogs
<smouche> mactiny, about kiosks - no, I don't -- 
<buz> i think its a matter of personal taste if you use gnome or kde
<whiskey_2> buz, but for most precompiled stuff and even for compiling many apps 256meg stick should do it
<buz> personally, i think kde looks more polished and the ui is more consistent among apps
<buz> well it depends
<buz> on windows i'd regularly fill 800MB too
<buz> so maybe i'm just extreme ;-)
<mactiny> i think in the area of engagement.. a speaking computer would be nice.. one with a perfectly human voice that is
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well we had that on dos
<whiskey_2> mactiny, a long time ago
<whiskey_2> mactiny, but not many people were interested
<whiskey_2> mactiny, sound blaster  originally came out with parrot or something like that
<mactiny> i think thats just because the voices are so poor
<whiskey_2> mactiny, it is hard to remember those days
<mactiny> its all about real personallity
<mactiny> but i agree with you
<buz> the days of fiddling to get 620kb base memory best remain forgotten
<smouche> mactiny -- what about in reverse:  speech-to-text -- do you do any of that?
<whiskey_2> buz, no those days are still here....i have to do it all the time for dosbox
<buz> WTF do you run on dos
<mactiny> i have tried.. but tend to prefer touching the keys
<whiskey_2> buz, now i can understand how to use dosbox...but i can't understand how to use wine
<buz> speech to text is useless in many situations
<mactiny> also.. it seems that the teaching faze.. takes to long
<buz> i don't want people spying on me using just their ears, for one
<smouche> me too, mactiny, but I've always thought it would be wonderful in language learning to have
<buz> wine doesnt quite work for me either
<buz> and qemu with XP is f***** slow
<whiskey_2> buz, i have  a lot of old dos games that i bought before nintendo came out
<smouche> a really good speech to text thing, so students could
<buz> ahh
<whiskey_2> buz, and i like the dos games
<buz> those are REAAAALY old then ;-)
<smouche> practice normalizing their pronunciation
<whiskey_2> buz, yes but zork and scott adams adventure are fun
<buz> or we all just standardize on talking like robots
<buz> makes it easier for all of us
<mactiny> yes agree competely... the user pc cummunication experience has a lot to improve
<smouche> seeing how well they could get a computer to transcribe their speech accurately
<mactiny> indeed
<mactiny> if i could speak normally.. i would use it
<whiskey_2> smouche, that was already done by sound blaster many years ago...but no one was interested
<whiskey_2> smouche, nobody cares about speech to text...or text to speech
<smouche> whiskey_2, -- what I'm really talking about is Dragon Naturally speaking - more word processing apps
<mactiny> well.. its one of those areas where poeple need to be shown that they need it.. remember the time before cell phone
<smouche> not so much actually controlling a computer by voice
<whiskey_2> smouche, yes i thought that might be interesting at one time....but i really don't know if people like wearing headsets
<mactiny> which prog... do you believe is the best dragon naturally speaking, or ibm viavoice
<mactiny> well the mic could be built into the pc
<smouche> mactiny, I don't know -- expensive stuff, haven't tried it
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well i saw dragon many years ago...and at the time it was interesting...but i have never seen ibm's stuff....they are expensive like MS
<mactiny> well if you are going to use it daily.. the price really isnt an issue.. i normally download the stuff for testing purposes
<mactiny> havent found one i would want to pay money for
<whiskey_2> mactiny, well many years ago a few people were interested but only a few....and today i doubt anyone left is interested
<mactiny> remember hal.. in 2001 space ...  imagine if we could use our pc like that
<smouche> whiskey_2, not true!  this stuff is really important for folks with disabilities
<whiskey_2> smouche, well i said a few were interested
<smouche> and potentially valuable for language learners
<mactiny> the hting is.. a keyboard and mouse is rather arcane... pc of the future will require better user /pc interaction
<smouche> and of course, in embedded setups, like in a car, for dictation, or having email read out loud...
<kubuntero> hello
<kubuntero> how to install
<kubuntero> java 
<mactiny> smouche.. are you interested in language learning
<kubuntero> in konqueror
<kubuntero> and opera
<smouche> mactiny, yes.  That's my main use for a computer.
<mactiny> really
<mactiny> please tell
<kubuntero> ??
<mactiny> what langauges you learning.. and whcih methods do you use?
<smouche> the internet helped me learn to read/understand french
<smouche> mactiny -- google!
<mactiny> lovely.. my next language
<mactiny> do you have any sites i could try
<mactiny> which you find are good
<smouche> mactiny -- I mean, I use google as a giant dictionary
<smouche> just for browsing the non-english speaking web
<kubuntero> java not workin :(
<smouche> and finding internet radio
<mactiny> fascinating
<mactiny> so you just spend time in the world of the frech
<mactiny> french*
<smouche> mactiny -- I don't use "language learning" sites -- I tend to stick to "real" language material
<kubuntero> help me
<smouche> such as french radio -- try www.radio-france.fr  - fantastic public radio
<mactiny> i have an amazing boo i think you would like to read
<smouche> and newspapers, etc
<mactiny> book
<smouche> what's that, mactiny?
<mactiny> let me copress it quickly
<mactiny> its 400k
<larkhill> kubuntero: mozilla or konq.?
<mactiny> How to Learn Any Language (To Enjoy It) - Barry Farber pdf
<kubuntero> konqueror
<smouche> sounds interesting, mactiny
<kubuntero> larkhill
<larkhill> kubuntero: am running konqueror myself, there is a Java question on the konq. faq pages
<mactiny> smouche.. check pm
<smouche> thanks, mactiny -- 
<kubuntero> and opera
<kubuntero> ?
<mactiny> give me your email in pm
<larkhill> kubuntero: should be straightforward on opera
<smouche> hang on mactiny
<mactiny> and ill send it to you
<mactiny> k
<whiskey_2> the new version of dosbox give 637k free mem that is pretty good
<whiskey_2> and alreay has the sound driver loaded
<larkhill> kubuntero: there is a Java HOWTO in the Konqueror web page, http://www.konqueror.org/ have you tried that?
<smouche> mactiny -- sorry, I've got something setup wrong on x-chat here...
<mactiny> np
<mactiny> take your time
<smouche> it's not letting me accept your pm... hmmm
<mactiny> how could i get it to you
<whiskey_2> but on ubuntu...dosbox can't open midi sequencer
<whiskey_2> but i really don't care that much
<whiskey_2> except for the sound in monkey island...i always liked the Jamaican midi
<mactiny> is that working
<mactiny> sorry im on 56k
<mactiny> so may take a few mins
<smouche> mactiny -- weird,
<mactiny> its coming to you
<smouche> this sucks, mactiny -- x-chat is showing me the chat offers, but not opening a tab..
<smouche> ah,
<whiskey_2> mactiny, you can test dosbox on ubuntu with some free games like Beneath the Steel Blue Sky and Flight of the Amazon Queen
<whiskey_2> if you did not buy any old dos games
<smouche> I need to get gaim on here, I think
<mactiny> k
<mactiny> thanks whiskey
<mactiny> smouche.. perhaps you can just join a private room with me
<smouche> yep mactiny
<smouche> let's see...
<mactiny> type.. /join smouche
<smouche> ok
<larkhill> second call: RealPlayer on  Konqueror anyone - cook.6.0.so error, thx
<kubuntero> larkhill
<kubuntero> thanks
<kubuntero> java 
<larkhill> yep
<kubuntero> working now
<larkhill> gr8
<whiskey_2> larkhill, you don't need Real Player but the cook codec is in RP9
<whiskey_2> larkhill, so i just grabbed the codec
<whiskey_2> it helps for gstreamer
<larkhill> ok, so I uninstall realplayer, and use kaffeine?
<larkhill> or gstreamer?
<whiskey_2> larkhill, that is up to you
<whiskey_2> larkhill, i dont tell anybody what to do
<larkhill> how do you mean RP9
<larkhill> do I need to download the cook codec before it will work?
<whiskey_2> larkhill, well i got the RP9 source code and extracted the cook codec
<whiskey_2> larkhill, but you can do what you want
<larkhill> OK, give me 20 mins and I'll uninstall RP and see if I get any result from kaffeine or gstreamer, not too sure about delving into source code though
<whiskey_2> larkhill, well be careful...because if you uninstall RP it may take the lib with it
<larkhill> it no doubt will...
<whiskey_2> ok i mounted c: drive in dosbox...let me go get amazon queen and see if it works on ubuntu
<whiskey_2> i had it working on gentoo
<malte> is it possible to make konqueror open an url in a new tab from the command line? if konqueror is already started
<malte> n/m, found a dcop call
<RustyShackleford> Can somebody give me the link to the Screen Resolution Fix?
<whiskey_2> yes ok...the free FOTAQ is working on ubuntu just as well as gentoo
<whiskey_2> if anyone wants the free games
<RustyShackleford> What apps does Ubuntu have that Kubuntu doesn't?
<whiskey_2> nothing really...just mostly a different set of widgets
<whiskey_2> a different look and feel if you will
<RustyShackleford> I've noticed that there is a lot of stuff here that serves the same purposes as apps on unbuntu but is just named differently.
<whiskey_2> RustyShackleford, that is correct
<whiskey_2> RustyShackleford, there are many strange names in linux
<whiskey_2> RustyShackleford, such as Dave Gnukem
<RustyShackleford> Is there a games pack for Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2005-04-28
<kay> RustyShackleford: kdegames?
<RustyShackleford> Better than nothing.
<kay> should also have tuxracer methinks
<kay> look in the games section of ... aptitude, synaptics or that kind of thing
<whiskey_2> ok...the free crack game abuse is playing in dosbox...but without midi...ubuntu did not set that up correctly i think
<whiskey_2> but that does open a lot of free dos games and linux games for the free os
<whiskey_2> it does seem a little slow at this time...but i suppose dosbox will improve....at least it is a beginning
<phunky> every time I try and use ksysguard, it comes up with an error message saying "connection to localhost has been lost" immediately after starting. What can I do about this?
<sorin> hi
<sorin> could someone please tell me where the KDM config util is?
<flammenbringer> sorin: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<flammenbringer> oops, too late
<sorin> hi
<sorin> I'm having problems with a ntfs partition
<sorin> i mounted it, but I can't access the files
<glass-eye> sorin: can you access them as sudo?
<sorin> yes
<sorin> i tried to chown, but it won't let me
<sdogi> yeeyee
<sorin> where do you change that ugly purple background in konqueror
<sorin> i looked under appearance
<sdogi> you should look under konqueror
<sdogi> hey wtf
<sorin> under quenqueror's appearance
<sdogi> no
<sdogi> you start konqueror
<sdogi> and you choose something like view -> change background
<sdogi> or something like that
<glass-eye> sorin: you can't chown on an ntfs partition
<sdogi> you open that home thing
<sorin> i want to copy the my documents folder and delete the windows partition
<sorin> then move the linux partition and resize
<sorin> cp seems to only work with files
<glass-eye> sorin: cp -R
<glass-eye> you probably have to use sudo to do all the copying
<sdogi> you can use --help or -help with every command or when you want more detailed help then man cp
<sdogi> yeah
<sorin> Assuming this works, what do I use for move and resize?
<whiskers> gosh...that blindfolded pianist playing the old mario, zelda, and final fantasy songs is really amazing
<glass-eye> sorin: qtparted works pretty well
<glass-eye> whiskers: ?
<whiskers> glass-eye, you have not seen the mario video of the blindfolded pianist
<glass-eye> whiskers: nay
<whiskers> that guy is amazing
<glass-eye> link?
<whiskers> www.videogamepia0nist.com...and look for video section
<glass-eye> thanks
<whiskers> it uses wmv9 which works on my win98....but for some people that can use wincodecs on linux and not in the US it should work for them too
<whiskers> glass-eye, take a look at the first mario video...it is amazing how he can play all that blindfolded
<whiskers> glass-eye, did you see the video...this guy is out of this world
<whiskers> glass-eye, you should see how fast his fingers move in the zelda video
<alex> hi everyone
<_alex> hi everyone
<_alex> i have a problem with kaffeine
<whiskers> glass-eye, i misspelled it.....www.videogamepianist.com
<_alex> although i close kaffeine, it is still in the processes list
<_alex> and kaffeine eats about 30% of my CPU
<_alex> i have to do a "killall kaffeine" to stop it
<_alex> does anyone has the same problem ?
<sorin> Is there a disk defragmenter for linux?
<sorin> _alex: so, kill it
<_alex> the thing is: kaffeine shouldn't eat so much cpu and it should stop when i close it
<_alex> sorin: no need for a disk defragmenter with linux
<sorin> how come?
<_alex> file system under linux doesn't need to be defragmented
<sorin> really?
<sorin> I thought that all file systems have fragmentation problems.
<_alex> in fact there is fragmentation, but linux file systems tend to minimize it
<sorin> Actually, I'd like to convert ubuntu's ext3 to raiserfs
<_alex> the only way is to store your data on a temporary location, while you're formating your disk to reiserfs
<sorin> I can't believe I made the move to Linux because of an audio application.  I fell in love with amaroK.
<sdogi> whats so cool about amorak
<sdogi> never used it 
<sdogi> ext3 is better choice, belive me
<sdogi> i mean, ext3 is much stable
<sorin> _alex: That could be possible after I see all the movies and sync all the audio with my iPod.
<sorin> amaroK? try it and see for yourself.
<sdogi> i think i have too few cpu and ram power for that
<sorin> I'm running it on 700Mhz PIII with 524 MiB of RAM.
<sdogi> i'm running transmeta crusoe ~566mhz with 256ram
<sorin> Is there a K-Lite Codec Pack style-pack for linux?
<sdogi> umm
<sdogi> i think that if you install mplayer with essential codecs + oggvorbis stuff... well at least every time i have done it i have never thought about codecs again
<sdogi> it is possible though that xine and vlc do something like that too, but i so like mplayer
<kkathman> hey everyone :)
<sorin> i need xvid/divx/AAC/windows media/real media
<sdogi> and why? there isn't better player
<sdogi> of course i have to compile mplayer for every computer i use it on, but it is damn worth it
<sdogi> xine is good, but it has like those bells and whistles i have hard time disabling, and it still isn't that fast on my laptop... mplayer plays so smoothly
<sorin> k-lite codec pack comes with quicktime/real plugins for the browsers without having to install real and quicktime too
<sdogi> well, when you install mplayer with essential codecs you should get every codec
<sorin> I like apps that look like apps.  That's the success of iTunes.
<sorin> That's the reason I like amaroK.
<sorin> I got fed up with winamp.
<sdogi> actually i'm a bit confused that i haven't seen mplayer as default player for popular linux distros
<sorin> How do you set the threading priority for a process?
<sdogi> but maybe the issue that you have to compile it to get best results is the key here
<sdogi> umm, whats threading priority
<sdogi> when you mean like the cpu consuming priority then this thing is called nice
<sorin> yeah
<whiskers> glass-eye, did you see that blind pianist video
<sorin> on windows you Low BelowNormal Normal AboveNormal RealTime
<sdogi> from console you could type top, and then type r ...write pid and then write something like 19... which is most lowerst priority
<whiskers> glass-eye, blindfolded and playing video game music
<sdogi> -19 is most highest, which only root can use... 0 - 19  can be used only by normal users
<sdogi> anyway, when you want to do something like that in kde then ctrl+esc should help
<glass-eye> whiskers: i haven't had a chance to watch yet...baby is asleep
<whiskers> glass-eye, be sure to take a look...it is well worth it and it costs nothing.
<whiskers> glass-eye, now i am listening to an audio file he has and it is absolutely amazing music in the final fantasy collection of his audio files
<whiskers> glass-eye, i have to say that of all the video games and stuff i have ever seen....nothing beats the music in the final fantasy series
<whiskers> glass-eye, that final fantasy 7 prelude is absolutely genius
<whiskers> notes in music are like the Lego pieces in Linux....there are millions of them and they have to put in proper alignment to create genius
<whiskers> but i have to play it on my Win98 because i live in the US and i can't put the w32codecs on my linux
<whiskers> and for some reason he chose to use mp3
<whiskers> this guy kinda reminds me of KennyG....those instrumentalists are the best ....that offer incredible sequences of notes....without all the noise and confusions of words
<sorin> can you tell cp copy all stuff in foo without dirs a b and c?
<whiskers> but the prelude to ff7 and the ending theme to ff10 are out of this world...nothing like them anywhere
<qcompson> has anyone else had problems with Render Accel?
<RustyShackleford> Where can I find a standard game pack for Kubuntu?
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, which games are you looking for there are thousands of free ones
<mainer> install synaptic at cli,and install from there,much easier
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, what type and which one
<qcompson> Maelstrom is a sweet game
<mainer> apt-get update,apt-get install synaptic,install kde-games
<whiskers> but ff7 is not free as far as i know..i had to pay $1.98 for it here
<RustyShackleford> The best one.
<RustyShackleford> Thanks mainer.
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, there are so many kinds of games: puzzles, logic, action, adventure, RPG, MMORPG, FPS, strategy, tactical, and so on....what kind are you looking for
<mainer> n.p.,like Kubuntu,but kynaptic needs work
<mainer> Kpackage is good,should have that in archives,for kde...
<sorin> can you tell cp copy all stuff in foo without dirs a b and c?
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, anyway there are an incredible number of free games....just look at free dos games, free windows games, free sdl games, and so forth.....there are just a few that seem to command a market price....like Grand Theft Auto 4 and Final Fant 12 and True Crime and Half-Life and Quake and Zelda....well that is about it
<RustyShackleford> Thanks
<RustyShackleford> How do I get gkrellm
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, and right now the highest premium game of all is Grand Theft Auto....because so many people love to beat the living hell out of prostitues and shoot all the police cars
<whiskers> RustyShackleford, but it is not my cup of tea
<qcompson> I enjoy beating prostitutes and shooting police cars
<sorin> I'd like the abiliy to right click on a shortcut or executable and click "Run as <user>" like in windows. 
<whiskers> sorin, well....windows cost money just like Grand Theft Auto...because some people are willing to pay for those kinds of features
<sorin> At least Run as root would be nice
<whiskers> sorin, just use the free stuff even if it not so good...at least it is free
<sorin> Actually, it is good.  I moved to linux because of amaroK:-).
<whiskers> sorin, yes i saw amarok on gentoo...it was nice.
<sorin> i hope it works well with the ipod
<whiskers> sorin, so you know...sometimes you get lucky and get some nice free stuff...and sometimes you make do with what you can.....but it beats paying outrageous prices for Lambhorgini material
<sorin> Windows is not lamborggini.
<whiskers> sorin, well some people think it is...look how much they are willing to pay for it
<sorin> It's more like an overpriced Skoda:-)
<sorin> neah, it comes with the computer, and its price is usually not listed.
<sorin> I think it costs OEMs $10 though.
<darkaudit> sorin: Trablant ;)
<sorin> Trabant.  that thing is made of carboard
<whiskers> sorin, no it doesn't...you can buy the hardware all over the place in all kinds of pieces and not have to pay for windows......but people like to spend enormous amounts of money for windows.....don't ask me why
<darkaudit> exactly
<sorin> have you ever been in one?
<darkaudit> thankfully, no
<sorin> a skoda is a ferarri compared to that junk
<darkaudit> ME must be the Trablant, then
<sorin> i can't believe the germans built that rubbish
<sorin> "trabant"
<sorin> http://www.google.com/search?q=trabant&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<sorin> i did saw a cool trabant though.  That dude did something like those tv shows.  It had every cool thing available.
<sorin> I've been wondering why Konqueror does not work with GMAIL while Safari does.
<whiskers> i talked to one game programmer and asked him...why is it that the most base level of games are the most successful....like Grand Theft Auto 4....and he said the games will go to the very bottom of humanity because there is a market for it
<sorin> Humanity craves for the things that it does not have or it is not allowed to do.  Therefore, those things will always sell.
<whiskers> and i still cannot figure out why so many people around the world will pay such high prices just to beat the living hell out of helpless prostitutes and watch the blood spurt out of them....and blow up all the police cars.
<sorin> I played all the GTA games.
<sorin> It's fun.
<sorin> You can't do that in real life.
<whiskers> sorin, well it is not my cup of tea ...but it sure is commanding market attention
<sorin> right now i'm playing splinter cell chaos theory and halo 2
<sorin> okay
<sorin> all files transfered
<sorin> it is time to delete /dev/hda1
<whiskers> sorin, must be new stuff....i have not heard of them...is that on new hardware.
<Brazmetal> hello
<sorin> you never heard of HALO?
<whiskers> sorin, i heard of Halo...yes...on the new MS Xbox hardware....but that was some time ago...i have not heard of Halo 2
<sorin> it was released a few months ago
<Brazmetal> Does someone here use kubuntu, ADSL through router and static local Ip ?
<sorin> still on xbox
<sorin> spliter cell chaos theory is also on xbox
<whiskers> sorin, oh..that is why i have not heard of it.....and xbox is proprietary so i don't have that either
<whiskers> sorin, the only splinter i remember was something to do with Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
<whiskers> sorin, but that was some time ago
<qcompson> if games were all morally righteous, there would be a boring selection of games
<sorin> Spliter Cell, Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow, and Spliter Cell: Chaos Theory.
<sorin> playstation is also proprietary
<sorin> gamecube is also proprietary
<whiskers> qcompson, well i don't know about that....of course my experience is old...but in my day i enjoyed Ultima, Robin Hood, Monkey Island, King's Quest, and so on....very righteous games
<whiskers> qcompson, but things have changed a lot since then
<whiskers> qcompson, even enjoyed The Beast Within...also very righteous
<RustyShackleford> How do I install the Debian menu?
<qcompson> whiskers, I also enjoyed the old sierra games, and they were great
<whiskers> qcompson, but well things have changed a lot since those days.
<qcompson> whiskers, there were also a lot of war games back then
<whiskers> qcompson, and the game programmers say they have to go where the money is.
<whiskers> qcompson, well yes...even there were battles in the Beast Within but the righteous won them
<whiskers> qcompson, but today things are much different
<qcompson> whiskers, so would you blame the game-makers or the consumers?
<whiskers> qcompson, i don't know anything...i stay out of it
<qcompson> whiskers, doom was out a while ago.. was that righteous?
<whiskers> qcompson, no ....Doom was extremely popular because it was evil
<whiskers> qcompson, like Grand Theft Auto
<qcompson> whiskers, ok... that's cool... 
<whiskers> qcompson, and True Crime
<qcompson> whiskers, I don't want to get into an argument, let's just agree people are evil :)
<whiskers> qcompson, well more politely...they are lacking.
<qcompson> whiskers, no, they are quite human, they are whole
<whiskers> qcompson, well it is all so confusing and debatable...i just stay out of it
<qcompson> whiskers, good call
<darkaudit> any use for powernowd on a desktop machine?
<Brazmetal> hey...
<Brazmetal> talking about powernowd
<Brazmetal> why, even disabling some services in rcconf
<Brazmetal> the system try to terminate theses processes on shutdown?
* darkaudit is trying to find out why this box's clock gained 5 minutes in 8 hours...
<darkaudit> athlon xp 2500+ running as a 3000+
<sorin> hmm
<sorin> does fedex run on sunday?
<darkaudit> nope
<sorin> saturday?
<darkaudit> powernowd had the CPU going from 1.65GHz to 2.2GHz
<sorin> my ipod is 4 miles
<darkaudit> sorin: Saturdays are extra... usually not, though
<sorin> my ipod is 4 miles away
<sorin> what is the difference between printer model and printer model gdi?
<whiskers> sorin, well i don't know what you are referring to but in the old days gdi was graphics drawing interface
<whiskers> sorin, but could mean anything today
<sorin> in the printer drivers list in kde printers
<whiskers> sorin, could mean anything today
<sorin> i selected the one without
<sorin> it works
<whiskers> everybody is spewing out acronyms for some reason..sse, 3dn,xslt,xml, hpt, smp, etc
<sorin> love the gui. cups is horrible witohut
<whiskers> don't ask me why
<sorin> nasa has acronyms for acronyms
<whiskers> there is ddos, i2, phishing, and all kinds of stuff
<whiskers> sorin, yes ubuntu really messed up cups and foomatic...maybe they will fix them later
<crimsun> whiskers: ..."messed up"...?
<crimsun> whiskers: in Hoary? Breezy?
<whiskers> crimsun, yes completely messed up...if you http://localhost:631 you cannot get in
<whiskers> for cups....and foomatic-configure breaks now when you try to use it to take advantage of all the filters
<whiskers> crimsun, ubuntu really screwed that up
<whiskers> crimsun, but maybe they will fix it later
<darkaudit> whiskers: got to my cups pages just fine in Hoary
<whiskers> darkaudit, what did you type for the user and password at port 631
<darkaudit> nothing
<whiskers> darkaudit, nothing doesn't work here it keeps asking for username and password
<darkaudit> whiskers: I tried clicking on Administration once I got into Manage Printers... now it's stuck asking for login :(
<whiskers> darkaudit, yep....it is a big ubuntu mistake..along with foomatic-configure...but maybe someday
<darkaudit> I added a passwd for root, but it's not taking it
<whiskers> darkaudit, that is right...it seems to be broken in ubuntu...and is a major loss
<darkaudit> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing
<crimsun> that's not broken.
<crimsun> it was designed that way.
<whiskers> darkaudit, we don't want that....we want the flexibility of cups and foomatic command lines
<crimsun> whiskers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20176
<whiskers> darkaudit, it is a major break
<crimsun> it is not broken. A tool is provided. You can also use the method outlined at that url.
<darkaudit> It means I have to log out of this perfectly fine fluxbox session, go into GNOME, tinker with the printer, then go back to flux again...
<sorin> Everything seems to work in KDE.
<darkaudit> 'course, kprinter is in the fluxbox menu :)
<whiskers> crimsun, ok i see the fix for cups...but how about foomatic-configure it is much more important
<sorin> Have any of you used QTParted?
<crimsun> whiskers: I'd search the wiki/forum. That's precisely what I did just a few minutes ago for that url.
<whiskers> sorin, i used it on gentoo but at the time it only resized partitions...not really of much use
<crimsun> (well to be honest I used Google to search)
<sorin> from current hd or a live cd?
<whiskers> crimsun, well i have tried several things with foomatic-configure and so far nothing works
<whiskers> crimsun, same type of problem with glom...just can't get it to work right now
<darkaudit> sorin: I did to set up the SATA partition before I found that the boot sequence was hosed... system didn't load the correct modules, and wanted to check the filesystem before the drive was ready
<sorin> I want to delete hda1 (40 GiB  with Windows), move hda2 and increase its size by 40 GiB
<whiskers> crimsun, the fix works for cups and it is very nice to be able to see all the completed jobs in cups
<whiskers> crimsun, but there needs to be a way to fix foomatic-configure....it is so important
<sorin> Since it claims to be a Partition Magic clone, it should work from current hdd
<darkaudit> sorin: but not on an active partition...
<darkaudit> best bet is to run from a live CD
<sorin> meaning that he lied
<darkaudit> even Partition Magic would have to reboot into a special session to finish it's tasks if the edited partition had been active...
<sorin> QTParted could do the same.  Then it can claim that it is a PM clone.
<glass-eye> sorin: who lied?
<sorin> the dev on the site
<glass-eye> you should file a lawsuit, bastards, developing a free program that does a pretty damn good job...those bastards...
<sorin> :-)
<sorin> you can't take a joke?
<glass-eye> you can't either?
<sorin> is the socket in linux better? the transfer speeds look like they are on steroids
<glass-eye> windows uses BSD's network layer
<crimsun> Linux does a fair number of things smartly for a standard desktop or server workload
<sorin> okay
<sorin> good night
<whiskers> crimsun, well i noticed that php is still not working with apache2...i am not sure why....but the error logs say something about permissions problem
<whiskers> crimsun, but i am not running a website anyway so i don't really care
<whiskers> crimsun, just a problem for ubuntu to look into for the next version
<crimsun> whiskers: please report it on the bug tracker
<whiskers> crimsun, well i used the bug tracker for glom but murray did not seem interested in resolving the problem...perhaps it is a difficult one at this time
<whiskers> crimsun, so i did get pgaccess working with the help of tcl/tk...for the time being
<crimsun> whiskers: on the bugzilla.u.c?
<crimsun> s/the//g
<Brazmetal> does someone here have the problem of network just working with dhcp ?
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: how do you want it to work?
<whiskers> crimsun, where does debian keep all the env files for a similar command to env-update in gentoo
<whiskers> crimsun, so you don't have to do everything by hand
<whiskers> crimsun, or ubuntu
<crimsun> whiskers: I don't know what ,,env-update'' accomplishes
<Brazmetal> glass-eye,  I want my network with static local ip
<Brazmetal> glass-eye,  Now, running this release, the netwoek just works in dhcp mode.
<whiskers> crimsun, well on gentoo they use a service called envd or something and there is a directory /etc/env.d where many env files are kept....and you can update the entire system environment with env-update command
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: check the /etc/network/interfaces file
<whiskers> crimsun, i could not find a similar situation here so far...but it is new to me
* glass-eye is a gentoo convert as well
<siimo> is there any plans to make kbuntu looks like ubuntu? i mean like fedora or mandrake does for their desktops (themes?) 
<crimsun> siimo: not that I'm aware of, though I'm not as involved with kde integration
<crimsun> whiskers: I'm still unclear on its function, but I'll google
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, i had alreado done it... no success... can you read my thread at ubuntuforum.org?
<siimo> ok
<whiskers> crimsun, ok...it is a very useful feature of gentoo for development purposes
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: link?
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26432&highlight=dhcp
<whiskers> see i have right now one env file for postgresql 8.0.2 and i have no idea what folder to put it into on ubuntu and how to automatically update the system environment
<siimo> Brazmetal, what is it exactly that you are looking for?
<whiskers> fortunately it seems to be working with pgaccess....but there could be something i am missing
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: none of their suggestions worked?
<glass-eye> your resolve.conf is correct?
<Brazmetal> glass-eye,  yes... i put working ones...
<Brazmetal> the dns adrress in my network
<Brazmetal> can be the adress of the router
<Brazmetal> and the dns adresses of the provider
<_root> hola
<glass-eye> you can't ping outside the network?
<whiskers> crimsun, the command was env-update or etc-update or something like that in gentoo...if you can find something similar in ubuntu
<siimo> Brazmetal, so you want to use DHCP but don't want to use DNS servers provided by DHCP ? 
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, yes.
<glass-eye> siimo: no, he wants to setup a static ip
<_javier_> hello world !!!
<Brazmetal> siimo,  no... I dont want to use dhcp..
<Brazmetal> siimo,  i dont need it... I've got this problem after isntalling the last hoary
<siimo> and whats the problem you are having
<Brazmetal> sii: can you read my thread?
<siimo> ok reading now
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, you can see in the thread it's not a dns problem
<_javier_> Hello, i have a question
<_javier_> where does kynaptic stores the donwloaded programs ?
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: you've tried rebooting i assume?
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, of course..
<siimo> Brazmetal, so you are following the instructions but you dont have network connectivity still? using the static ip way
<Brazmetal> siimo, bingo eheheh
<_javier_>    : (
<Brazmetal> siimo, I have always used this scenario with other distros, even kubuntu/ubuntu previous releases
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: i don't know the answer, sorry
<siimo> Brazmetal, and it worked previously?
<LeeJunFan> _javier_: /var/cache/apt
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, norma... ehehhe there are many people with this same problema...
<LeeJunFan> _javier_: /var/cache/apt/archives actually.
<Brazmetal> siimo, not with this release.. but it works in windows... I have used ubuntu warty, ubuntu/kubuntu hoary preview and there was no problem
<LeeJunFan> _javier_: it's not kynaptic that stores them there though, it's apt-get, for which kynaptic is simply a gui frontend for.
<siimo> Brazmetal, are you sure you arent missing some package?  
<_javier_> thanks   :)
<siimo> Brazmetal, tried apt-get install ubuntu-base ? 
<siimo> oh wait
<siimo> dhcp works
<siimo> nvm
<Brazmetal> siimo,  I don't know.... But i detected this problem just after booting first time...
<siimo> it works for me, though im using DHCP now i have tried static ip before
<_javier_> can I store *deb directly in /var/cache/apt to install without download ?
<LeeJunFan> you can install .deb directly with dpkg -i <filename>
<siimo> _javier_, yes you can
<_javier_> and, how can i install *deb ? i am new debian user
<siimo> _javier_, /var/cache/apt/archives/ 
<_javier_> i know only rom
<_javier_> rpm
<siimo> _javier_, man dpkg  
<LeeJunFan> _javier_: rpm -i = dpkg -i
<_javier_> oh !
<_javier_> thanks
<_javier_> 2 easy !!
<Brazmetal> siimo, why dont you try?
<Brazmetal> siimo, do you have a dsl connection throug a gateway?
<texel> Hello. I just installed kubuntu on a i386 machine, and I need Java. I've read the documents @ the site and Googled a bit, but all the instructions did not work for me. Has anyone here been succesful with Java?
<glass-eye> texel: i just downloaded the self extracting binary from java.sun.com and installed it to /opt
<_javier_> mmmm, there is no webmin in kubuntu ?
<glass-eye> _javier_: might be in universal
<siimo> Brazmetal, i use a router as my gateway if thats what you mean, and im using the routers feature to assign a static ip to my NIC via DHCP
<glass-eye> siimo: thats not what he is trying to do
<siimo> Brazmetal, though i can do it without DHCP too 
<_javier_> sorry i speak spanish
<siimo> i know what he is trying to do i was only saying that i dont use it anymore
<Brazmetal> siimo, can you test?
<glass-eye> _javier_: really? i can read spanish?!
<_javier_> i am trying to write english
<glass-eye> :D
<_javier_> cool
<texel> glass-eye: Ah, I see. Actually, that was going to be my "last resort." I'd like to try to do it in a more debian-way
<siimo> Brazmetal, ill test in a few mins if you dont mind i am downloading something
<glass-eye> texel: then i can't help you :)
<_javier_> acabo de instalar el kubuntu y me parece muy bueno, creo que me estoy enemorando nuevamente....
<Brazmetal> siimo, ok, feel free :)
<texel> glass-eye: thanks anyway ;)
<glass-eye> :D
<_javier_> lo que estoy intentando hacer ahora con mi maquinita es ponerla funcionando como antes: firewall, httpd, sshserver, hugs, ghc, java, etc...
<_javier_> ahora estoy decargando un monton de cosas con kynaptic ya que me instale kubuntu desde un CD, este no tenia todo lo que necesito usar pero me parece muy bueno esto de descargar de internet
<siimo> Brazmetal, ping
<_javier_> 
<siimo> Brazmetal, im connected via static ip now, working fine here
<Brazmetal> siimo, how did you set it?
<Brazmetal> siimo, via Kcontrol?
<siimo> Brazmetal, did you remember to set the correct IP for your gateway ?
<siimo> Brazmetal, im doing exactly same as this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=7b4ffe5e17f5bd0d22a2122d310809fa&p=129347&postcount=4
<siimo> opps i mean http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129347&postcount=4  
<Brazmetal> siimo,  yes I did this...
<siimo> are you sure your gateway is correct?
<Brazmetal> man
<Brazmetal> yes ehehehe
<Brazmetal> I always used the same address...
<Brazmetal> 192.168.254.254
<siimo> i dont know whats wrong then
<Brazmetal> it is the adress i use to acess the configuration page of the modem
<Brazmetal> siimo,  and i can access it both modes...
<siimo> Brazmetal, so you can access the router in both modes but cannot access internet?
<Brazmetal> siimo, yes... internet just in dhcp...
<siimo> Brazmetal, thats exactly what i happened to me when i didnt have my gateway correct
<Brazmetal> ehehe it's impossible not to be correct
<Brazmetal> if it is incorrect, could I access the configuration pages?
<siimo> what happens when you ping servers 
<siimo> Brazmetal, you could if you got it wrong in your config file but type it correct in browser window
<siimo> thats exactly what happened to me 
<siimo> so i went back and fixed it
<glass-eye> wow, i like putty under linux
<Brazmetal> sii: no choice... I have it memorized for yeras ehehhee
<glass-eye> Brazmetal: you could just double check...for good times sake
<Brazmetal> ehehehehehe
<Brazmetal> I have tried it lots of times.. :(
<siimo> well i dont know then, tell your router to assign same ip to you each time if you can 
<siimo> or wait for someone else help
<whiskers> Brazmetal, he probably wants a static ip because he most likely wants to run a website
<whiskers> Brazmetal, but he will get tired of paying that $30/yr DNS registration fee
<glass-eye> whiskers: i think you are talking to the wrong person, Brazmetal is the one that wants the static ip
<Brazmetal> whiskers, no... it's not a static internet ip... I want a static lan ip.. local
<whiskers> Brazmetal, oh..i see you are building a network and want to use tcpip for the protocol
<Brazmetal> no...
<whiskers> Brazmetal, to transfer files between the machines
<whiskers> Brazmetal, well what then
<Chameleon22> under system menu there is "home filder" item... i cant seem to be able to drag it onto the panel. Any ideas how i would be able to do it?
<glass-eye> Chameleon22: right click on the panel and add the button
<Chameleon22> glass-eye: its not there 
<whiskers> this is not bad to have a basic working system in only 10gigs.....much much less than what is required in gentoo
<whiskers> and most of the basic features are there
<glass-eye> whiskers: the reason i switched from gentoo was the build times
<glass-eye> i was using it on a laptop and i would have to start an install before i went to sleep
<whiskers> glass-eye, well gentoo is extremely important for developers.....there is no better system for development
<markc> does anyone know which udeb the users home directory is stored when using the liveCD ?
<glass-eye> whiskers: what kind of development are you talking about? i am a developer
<whiskers> glass-eye, but ubuntu has most of the stuff already developed so synaptic makes it quite easy
<glass-eye> i do C/C++/C# development...
<whiskers> glass-eye, wow that is a lot
<glass-eye> and PHP/Perl/Python/...more
<crimsun> markc: look in pool/main/c/casper/
<whiskers> glass-eye, maybe you could fix glom....it seems there is a problem in main.cc of glom around the bool test....init call
<glass-eye> glom?
<markc> crimsun> ah thanks
<whiskers> glass-eye, yes...it would be a quite useful program if one could get it working
<glass-eye> never heard of it
<whiskers> glass-eye, see www.glom.org
<glass-eye> the latest source doesn't work?
<whiskers> glass-eye, no i tried .21 yesterday and still the same problem
<whiskers> glass-eye, now interestingly pgaccess refers to an initlocation command of postgresql which i don't seem to have
<whiskers> glass-eye, but pgaccess goes ahead and continues to work whereas glom crashes
<glass-eye> interesting
<glass-eye> i can't find libbakery2.4 in hoary/universal which is required to build it
<whiskers> glass-eye, no you have to get it from gnome cvs tree
<whiskers> glass-eye, and also the new libgdamm
<whiskers> glass-eye, to compile .21
<crimsun> only 2.3.13 is in Hoary
<glass-eye> hmmm...thats a lot to download...
<whiskers> glass-eye, but it did not change the problem....murray seems to be working on report layouts and stuff at this time
<whiskers> glass-eye, the new bakery is really an improvement of the document system for glom
<whiskers> glass-eye, but it is not of relevance if you can't even make a connection
<glass-eye> whiskers: i'd like to help, but i don't have much space left of my system, i'm waiting on a new hd
<whiskers> glass-eye, yes...i know....it is hard to work with linux with less than 40gigs...and the larger drives cost a lot and don't last very long
<whiskers> glass-eye, but i still have 30 gigs of development space on this 40gig hd
<markc> anyone know why gdm is used in the livecd instead of kdm ?
<crimsun> for Hoary?
<markc> consistancy with ubuntu perhaps ?
<markc> yes
<crimsun> I don't see gdm at all
<crimsun> in fact, pgrep gdm returns non-zero
<crimsun> whereas pgrep kdm returns two pids
<crimsun> I've been running off this kubuntu livecd for a couple days
<markc> livecd ? it looks like gdm and the casper config is for gdm
<crimsun> yes, the kubuntu hoary livecd
<markc> do you happen to know why it's used ?
<crimsun> it's not afaict
<crimsun> I'm using the kubuntu hoary livecd, and I'm using kdm
<crimsun> it's the default
<crimsun> (i386 livecd)
<markc> hmm, /usr/lib/casper/post.d/15autologin distinctly configures gdm
<crimsun> erm, are you _sure_ you're using kubuntu hoary?
<markc> are you seeing two icons in the bottom left corner ? ... I've never seen them in kdm
<markc> yep, 5.04 hoary kubuntu i386
<markc> I am most likely confused as I'm looking at this stuff for the first time
<crimsun> yes, Session Type and Menu, iirc
<crimsun> here, just do this from a konsole or one of the ttys: pgrep gdm
<crimsun> that should return a prompt immediately
<markc> I want to preconfigure the kde desktop settings, any idea where I aim for to do that ?
<crimsun> I'm fairly certain you'll have to adjust the casper config then rebuild the {u}deb
<flammenbringer> in /etc ?
<markc> so, read up on d-i and casper rebuilding I guess
<markc> I might try dumping stuff into /etc/skel and see if that overwrites the casper user install first
<crimsun> markc: you'd want to ask Riddell, amu, and probably mdz about it. Try in #kubuntu-devel. I could be mistaken about casper, which is why I'm pointing you to mdz; that's his arena.
<markc> oh right, man thanks, it's rather confusing stuff to work with, especially fisrt time thru
<membreya> kkathman: ello ;)
<whiskers> glass-eye, i can give you my build file of the latest gnome if you want it to see if you can get it to connect
<whiskers> glass-eye, it is fully compiled...and you just type make install
<whiskers> glass-eye, i  mean the latest glom
<whiskers> glass-eye, and it also has the source code where you can take a look around line 108 or so of main.cc
<whiskers> glass-eye, but i am not sure where to find this initlocation command of postgres
<glass-eye> whiskers: i really don't have time to look at it, sorry
<whiskers> glass-eye, maybe murray is using a different version of postgresql
<glass-eye> could be
<whiskers> glass-eye, i simply don't know all the facts
<glass-eye> anyone know how to do n-up printing in openoffice?
<glass-eye> or just splitting the page?
<whiskers> glass-eye, nobody uses openoffice...that is Suns stuff
<glass-eye> i use it
<glass-eye> kword won't find my font
<whiskers> glass-eye, we all use abi, gnumeric, gimpshop, blender, and pgaccess
<glass-eye> all of you? thats weird, i didn't know you spoke for everyone in the channel
<whiskers> glass-eye, well...Sun deserves credit for its own software....and i leave openoffice to the Sun hardware
<whiskers> glass-eye, but kde users prefer koffice and gnome users prefer gnome-office....so there is no room for openoffice except on Sun's computers
<glass-eye> i know several people who use openoffice on linux
<whiskers> glass-eye, i don't know anybody who uses it
<membreya> i use oo.o
<membreya> simply because it handles .doc files better
<markc> I only use oo.o as a M$ viewer
<whiskers> membreya, well...i think Sun permits you to use it if you want to....but gnome already has gnomeoffice which is very extensible...and kde already has koffice which is very consistent
<glass-eye> whiskers: openoffice is a fork of staroffice
<whiskers> glass-eye, it is star-office...just without a few features in case you did not know
<glass-eye> whiskers: yes, thats why i said its a fork
<whiskers> glass-eye, and it really is Sun's software
<whiskers> glass-eye, they paid a lot of money for it...as i understand it
<membreya> it may be sun's baby...but it's opensource no?
<whiskers> membreya, as far as i know
<markc> sun paid $20m USD for it
<markc> cheap
<membreya> damn .. I'll buy 3 :P
<glass-eye> some of it is GPL some Sun license
<glass-eye> i don't understand why something being developed by sun makes it a bad thing, but thats ok...
<whiskers> glass-eye, well it is my understanding that Sun wants to use it on its own hardware sales
<glass-eye> whiskers: and how does that make it wrong for me to use it?
<whiskers> glass-eye, no we are not saying it is bad...just that Sun deserves credit for its own software
<glass-eye> whiskers: i'm not claiming otherwise...did you think i was?
<markc> whiskers> they didn't develop it, just yanked the icky patent bits and open sourced
<markc> it
<membreya> whiskers: isn't that why they have "copyright Sun Microsystems" in the about box?
<whiskers> glass-eye, as i understand it...Sun wants to sell hardware...and they can offer openoffice at a cheaper price for their customers and for those who want to upgrade to the full feature set of Star Office they can purchase an upgrade.
<glass-eye> whiskers: it almost sounds like you are trying to convince me of something but i have no idea what you are trying to convince me of
<whiskers> glass-eye, no...not trying to convince...just laying out my understanding
<clayasaurus> when i type in 'deb' i get "command not found," why?
<crimsun> there is no 'deb' program
<crimsun> what are you trying to accomplish?
<glass-eye> clayasaurus: what are you trying to do?
<glass-eye> doh...crimsun is faster than i
<clayasaurus> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java
<glass-eye> clayasaurus: you need to add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<glass-eye> then do an apt-get update
<clayasaurus> ok thanks 
<ryman> hi guys . I wonder if I can install Gnome on Kubuntu ? 
<incubii> i dont see why not but if you wanted gnome you would of been better off with ubuntu and not kubuntu
<glass-eye> anyone know anything about scripting KDE using DCOP?
<incubii> no
<incubii> ask in a kde channel
<kkathman> hey all
<flammenbringer> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> HOWDY there flammenbringer  :)
<flammenbringer> you're in a good mood today?
<stephane> hi everybody
<stephane> i have a simple question : how to remove the "infobulle" in kde i unchecked the option but it is still here
<flammenbringer> what's the infobulle?
<stephane> information bubble
<stephane> it's the thing that appears when you pass over an icon
<flammen> open kcontrol
<smouche> stephane - are you referring to icons on the desktop, or the panels? (kicker?) 
<flammen> go to desktop-control panels and uncheck show short infos
<smouche> if the latter, right click on a panel, click Configure Panel, in the Appearance tab, uncheck "Enable icon mouseover effects"
<stephane> i've unckecked all those option but it is stille here
<stephane> smouche thanks
<stephane> that was it
<smouche> your welcome, stephane.
<smouche> "you're welcome", I mean.
<stephane> what is weird is that i need to unckeck the growing of the icon to get rid of that short info
<flammenbringer> no thanks for me?
<stephane> of course flammen thanks
<flammenbringer> de rien
<stephane> can anyone have his icon growing?
<flammenbringer> icon growing?
<stephane> damned my english is poor
<stephane> :D
<stephane> when you pass over an icon it gets bigger
* smouche has only seen growing icons on mac os, and hates it
<membreya> it's fine stephane ...could be worse, you could be american :P
<flammenbringer> lol
<stephane> yes it's mac style
* smouche would complain about that remark if he hadn't just typed "your welcome" ! ;-(
<stephane> french would be easier for me :D
<smouche> moi aussi -- eh, pas vraiment...
<stephane> mais si mais si
<flammenbringer> fr mich nicht
<stephane> we have german, french.....
<membreya> and aussie :P
<stephane> this is really ubuntu 
<smouche> fr mich nicht either!
<membreya> smouche: you don't have fur either?
<membreya> :P
<flammenbringer> and multilingual
<flammenbringer> ;)
<smouche> au fur et au mesure, non
<stephane> yes
<smouche> furgeddabout it...
<flammenbringer> that hurts
<membreya> smouche: pour voux mon ami @}--->----
<smouche> je suis polyglottiquement incompetent
<membreya> that's ALL I know :P
<stephane> that's good
<membreya> j'adam
<membreya> j'habit Australia
<flammenbringer> je suis fatigu
<smouche> il est kangaroo
<membreya> you're tired flammenbringer ? :P
<stephane> il est kangaroo?
<flammenbringer> un peu, oui
<stephane> ah kangourou
<smouche> ah, merci
<stephane> pas de quoi
<membreya> tres bien!
<stephane> everyone is perfect in french
<smouche> je suis an loup garou
<smouche> oops
<smouche> I mean, oups!
<membreya> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<membreya> <body>comment allez-vous</body>
<flammenbringer> un loup?
<membreya> erm
<membreya> lol
<stephane> smouche is knowing all the beast from austria
<flammenbringer> a wolf?
<stephane> werewolf
<membreya> comment allez-vous <--- that's what I meant
<smouche> heh heh
<flammenbringer> oh, didn't know that
<stephane> smouche is a werewolf so hey!!!
<stephane> but smouche in english is sfly no?
<smouche> dans sept jours -- je me transformerai...
<stephane> lol
<membreya> too much for me smouche :|
<smouche> you're all safe for a week
<membreya> 9 days till your transform?
<smouche> as I can see, checking this nifty "moon phase indicator" in the kicker...
<flammenbringer> 7
<membreya> oh ..dher
<membreya> sorry..forgot how to count :|
<flammenbringer> pas de problme
<membreya> wait wait.. going to blow you away
<flammenbringer> ;)
<membreya> L'CRAYON!!
<flammenbringer> ?
<stephane> oh talking about the kicker, how can is install superkaramba with apt
<flammenbringer> apt-get install superkaramba
<stephane> nope
<membreya> flammenbringer: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<stephane> nope
<smouche> ay, karamba!  j'ai pas le moindre ide...
<stephane> LOL
<neom> LOL
<smouche> ok, that's the extent of my fractured french
<flammenbringer> mais bien sure stephane 
<membreya> going to give you a fractured nose if you dont take it back to english smouche :P
<smouche> 'till the full moon, anyway -- ahhh ooooo des loup garous de londres, ahhhhh oooooo!
<stephane> the dreary werewolf smouche
<stephane> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet superkaramba
<stephane> :D
<smouche> dammit, I need a drink.  You may all return to your regularly scheduled programs
<flammenbringer> membreya: am not on an ubuntu distro
<flammenbringer> i assumed an earlier su
<stephane> kubuntu has a good translation
<flammenbringer> has more bugs than debian sid
<stephane> merci a tous de m'avoir aid
<flammenbringer> de rien, que j'ai dit deja
<smouche> any time, stephane!
<flammenbringer> that was real english french ;)
<stephane> you really think that flammen -> that kubuntu is full of bug
<flammenbringer> IMHO
<flammenbringer> yes
<flammenbringer> more than the pure
<stephane> lol
<flammenbringer> that's why i remigrated
<stephane> yeah but for the moment i've met none of them
<membreya> stephane: you need to enable universe in your repos
<smouche> -- remigrated ??? 
<membreya> stephane: you're running hoary?
<flammenbringer> back to sid
<stephane> oh ok thanks membreya :: yes an hoary
<membreya> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/superkaramba
<stephane> cool
<membreya> or else uncomment the fields for universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<smouche> where's kkathman, he was asking about those before, wasn't he?
<stephane> a great thank membreya
<membreya> not a wozza
<smouche> some day I'll learn Australian, and maybe watch Mad Max without the dubbing...
<stephane> flammen what kind of bug di you met?
<membreya> lol :P
<flammenbringer> oh, and don't forget to add APT::Default-Release "unstable"; to your apt.conf ;)
<smouche> no lie - they really did dub Mad Max when it was first released in the US
<stephane> lol flammen
<membreya> smouche: i know..it's sad
<smouche> for who?
<smouche> ;-)
<membreya> the accents made that movie
<flammenbringer> apart from one freeze, lots of crashes
<stephane> using specific programs?
<flammenbringer> kaffeine 0.6 crashed frequently
<flammenbringer> so did konqueror
<membreya> kaffeine..i don't even bother anymore
<stephane> do you think it's specific to kubuntu or it's the new kde ?
<flammenbringer> was a nuissance to remove the kdm-theme too
<smouche> for me, konq and kate krash, kaffeine doesn't, but it locks up my cpu..
<flammenbringer> kubuntu specific, apart from kaffeine
<stephane> ok
<flammenbringer> same problems here
<stephane> i run with kubuntu for few time but it's running really great
<stephane> touchons du bois
<flammenbringer> smouche: add APT::Default-Release "unstable"; to your apt.conf and add the needed sources
<membreya> you want to touch boys stephane ? :|
<stephane> lol
<flammenbringer> no crashes on the alioth packages
<smouche> heh heh!  I didn't know you said that in french too, stephane
<stephane> no touchons du bois -> touch wood
<membreya> surrrrrrrrrrrre :P
<flammenbringer> i ran kubuntu for two days
<stephane> to give me luck, and prevent me from kubuntu crash
<flammenbringer> was enough for me
<stephane> i have 7 days on 3 pc and no crashes
<flammenbringer> i wish you all the luck in the world
<flammenbringer> i guess kubuntu just didn't like me
<stephane> lol
<membreya> stephane: ...touch wood..still sounds like touching boys to me :P
<smouche> i have 7 days till I howl at the moon.
* flammenbringer klopft auf holz
<stephane> membreya .... no i really prefer women
<membreya> ich bin ein sheizerkopf
<smouche> flammenbringer - sorry -- were you talking about sources for kaffeine?  
<flammenbringer> nope, but a change of the system
<flammenbringer> with sid kde is far more stable
<flammenbringer> apart from the bug in kaffeine
<smouche> hmmm-- I may try that on another box...
<membreya> stephane: got superkaramba installed now mate?
<stephane> and liquid weather telling me i will have rain all day 
<flammenbringer> smouche: try kanotix if you just want to have a look
<stephane> thanks
<membreya> stephane: ..you're in europe, of course it's going to rain all day
<smouche> I'll check it out, thanks flammenbringer
<flammenbringer> based on knoppix but installs an almost pure debian/sid
<flammenbringer> after one dist-upgrade it's pure
<stephane> in south of france we have some all year normally but not this year
<flammenbringer> ;)
<stephane> some=+some sun
<flammenbringer> le midi de france?!
<stephane> oui
<stephane> petanque pastis cigale
* membreya plays france.mid
<stephane> stands up
<stephane> :D
<membreya> lol
<flammenbringer> that's the farthest south for me on the northern hemisphere
<flammenbringer> everything below is just too warm
<stephane> were are you from flammen.?
<flammenbringer> bavaria
<stephane> i love bavaria
<flammenbringer> me too ;)
<stephane> i'm going to munich often
<membreya> mmm chocolate bavarian :D
<stephane> and those really f**** beer
<flammenbringer> you have relatives there stephane?
<stephane> i like oberstdorf too
<stephane> in munich some realtive yes
<flammenbringer> am from a town 100 east of munich
<stephane> i'm going in august
<stephane> oh cool
<stephane> we'll have a beer in august so
<flammenbringer> one of my neighboring villiges is the hometown of ratzinger
<stephane> ok
<smouche> wow
<smouche> he visit much?
<flammenbringer> not really often
<membreya> hometown of who now?
<smouche> Cardinal Ratzinger
<smouche> I presume.
<stephane> he is a little bit busy
<flammenbringer> yep
<membreya> oh
<membreya> the dude that's going for pope :)
<flammenbringer> yep
<flammenbringer> would be funny
<stephane> they have a distro to realease :D
<smouche> lol
<flammenbringer> they do
<stephane> if they are like debian we can wait
<membreya> previous pope polish ....now the new pope will be german...
<membreya> hmmmm
<stephane> next french
<flammenbringer> better hope he won't
<stephane> :D
<flammenbringer> ratzinger is extremely old-fashioned
<membreya> the germans are invading the polish space at the vatican :D
<flammenbringer> not again!
<stephane> waow let's have an ubuntu//african pope
<flammenbringer> ;)
<membreya> flammenbringer: fourth reich
<membreya> ;)
<flammenbringer> then half of the catholics will convert to protestantism
<stephane> i won't vote for ratnaziger
<membreya> stephane: ...dude..you don't vote for them :P
<smouche> I think they should kidnap a protestant, drug him, and make him pope, just for a gag.
<flammenbringer> membreya: why fourth?
<stephane> really membreya
<flammenbringer> we didn't even have a third empire
<stephane> oh no we are voting for europe
<membreya> flammenbringer: hitler had the 3rd reiche :)
<flammenbringer> the second never ended :p
<stephane> in france only
<flammenbringer> span already voted
<smouche> heh, poor Chirac has his hands full...
<flammenbringer> +i
<stephane> really full
<stephane> they voted yes in spain hey?
<flammenbringer> yep, the socialists have probably lit the fire
<flammenbringer> yes
<stephane> then in france we won't
<stephane> 56% of no
<stephane> people don't like patent software
<stephane> lol
<membreya> flammenbringer: http://europeanhistory.about.com/cs/germany/a/Otherreichs_2.htm
<membreya> :)
<flammenbringer> noone likes software patents
<membreya> damn germans being in denial :P
* smouche slaps membreya again
<stephane> so we'll have a 99% of no
<membreya> lol smouche :P
<stephane> 1% is chirac and it's family
<flammenbringer> membreya: no denial, but an empire needs an emperor for becoming an empire
<stephane> that's true
<membreya> flammenbringer: read the link :P
<smouche> "just don't mention the war.  I did once, but I think I got away with it." - Fawlty Towers
<membreya> i believe he self appointed it third reich ;)
<flammenbringer> membreya: not yet
<flammenbringer> he did
<membreya> im only german 4 generations back :) surname of Weisse
<smouche> this debate may last a thousand years...
<membreya> yet strangely one of my great uncles was a PoW ....escaped too :)
<flammenbringer> smouche: nope, will only last until the next huge genocide
<flammenbringer> the us government is already on its way ;)
<membreya> flammenbringer: africa and the middle east have that covered for now :P
<smouche> We Americans don't need an emperor to have an empire.  just a village idiot.
<membreya> lol smouche :P
<stephane> they have done a good job
<flammenbringer> lol
<stephane> lol smouche
<stephane> anyone can be emperor
<flammenbringer> membreya: i only read "Indeed, it is highly debatable at what point, if ever, the Holy Roman Empire became a German body" and had enough
<smouche> wait till we get Governor Ratzenneggar in office, then we're gonna pump you up, you girly men!
<stephane> i declare myself emperor of france
<stephane> let's obey
<stephane> :D
<flammenbringer> this site says "Your Guide to European History."?!
<membreya> stephane: ....if that's the case then you can no longer talk to us american and australian infidels ;)
<stephane> only to village idiot
<stephane> i will do my best because you are against software patent :D
<stephane> i'll be the GPL emperor
<flammenbringer> veto from bayern!
<membreya> i hereby declare myself emperor of my underwear..anyone wanna contend that? :P
<smouche> actually, no.
<stephane> then the empire will have to envade bayern
<flammenbringer> veto against potential vetos
<stephane> Ultra veto against veto
<membreya> didnt think I would have any competition smouche :P
<flammenbringer> oh no, we wil first cooperate, then backstab you later ;)
<stephane> that's an option
<flammenbringer> we are experienced in that field :D
<stephane> lol
<stephane> ok guys
<stephane> i need to go
<stephane> 10 in the morning time to go and buy my bread LOL
<smouche> I am so glad you french and germans get along.  Hell, we only invaded Canada once, and they hate us.
<membreya> bonsior stephane !
<smouche> stephane, have a good one!
<membreya> smouche: ..everyone hates you
<stephane> have a nice day/night everyone..... 
<flammenbringer> membreya: by the way, the article you posted is completely rubbish
<membreya> flammenbringer: yes but it was the first link I could find :P
<flammenbringer> no problem
<smouche> made you click!
<flammenbringer> i really read 2 paragraphs
<abinadid> anybody i s runnin nero ??
<flammenbringer> what for?
<flammenbringer> k3b is better
<abinadid> just wondering 
<abinadid> i just installed on my computer
<abinadid> have you tried nero???
<flammenbringer> the windows version years ago, yes
<flammenbringer> ;)
<abinadid> linux version
<flammenbringer> i don't have nero 6 reloaded
<flammenbringer> so i'd need to buy it
<abinadid> you can get it in the usual places
<abinadid> can i say that in here???? don't want to get in trouble
<flammenbringer> well, isn't it suspicious if 2 million linux user share one windows nero copy?
<abinadid> 2 million people is sharing the same serial number of windows and that is more secure
<abinadid> that is the reason wsy a changed to linux
<flammenbringer> well, my change had other reasons
<abinadid> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<abinadid> check for your self
<membreya> i prefer k3b none-the-less :)
<abinadid> i'm not a linux guru so if k3b is better i use k3b  : )
<flammenbringer> i will, am asking astalavista for a key atm
<abinadid> i got one if you want
<abinadid> nut i will follow you advise  i just want the best and i trust you all
<flammenbringer> sure, hand it over
<abinadid> send me you e-mail 
<flammenbringer> well, astalavista has lots of defunct serial here. i guess a lot of people have registered lately ;)
<_ReDRuM_> good dvd player under kubuntu?
<_ReDRuM_> they all keep practically hanging my system
<xxenon> xine
<jacquesmerde> hey, am using the kubuntu livecd to check out kde. any kde fans able to tell me how to find the kde goodness?
<pvh> How can I watch the video-in on my video card?
<BlackLabel> is there a mythtv package i can apt-get?
<CellarDoor> oooh has anyone seen the nice new eyecandy stuff comming to kde & gnome ?
<pvh> ?
<CellarDoor> well, actually its more X
<pvh> ...
<pvh> !
<pvh> (I feel like a Final Fantasy III character.)
<pvh> Spoony bard.
<CellarDoor> the kewl "wobbly windows" stuff and kewl looking desktop switching
<CellarDoor> has more graphicy kewlness than OSX I reckon
<CellarDoor> :D
* CellarDoor is a sucker for eyecandy
<membreya> CellarDoor: .....where where where? :D
<CellarDoor> umm just a sec
<CellarDoor> ah found it
<CellarDoor> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<CellarDoor> :D
<CellarDoor> its gnome, but kde is getting same kinda stuff cause its functionality that X is getting
<CellarDoor> waddaya think membreya ?
<membreya> VERY cool :D
<membreya> when when when when!
<CellarDoor> I read that gnome would be implementing this stuff in the next version due out sept-nov, KDE similar timeframe
<CellarDoor> I likes the wobbly windows :P
<CellarDoor> by the end of the year (possibly early next year at the latest) OSX, KDE & gnome will be da bomb in current desktop kewlness (Longhorn it's rumored is delayed yet again)
<CellarDoor> all da *nixes will have the kewlest desktops out there in the wild long before M$ deliver anything at all. (booyah)
<itay> hi!
<itay> I installed kubuntu and I have a few questions
<itay> I am not sure, but when I install ubuntu 5.04 preview, I had more programs installed than now in kubuntu 5.04. Does ubuntu have more programs or not?
<flammenbringer> itay: you can install whatever you miss via apt-get
<itay> but I don't have sources, how do I add?
<ice_1963> can i get a firewall for kubuntu ???=)
<flammenbringer> vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<ice_1963> like gnome
<flammenbringer> apt-get install guarddog ice_1963 
<ice_1963> is that a good one
<itay> what should I uncomment, all?
<flammenbringer> itay: uncomment the universe lines
<flammenbringer> and the multiverse lines
<itay> what about the first ones? why not the uncomment them?
<flammenbringer> what first ones?
<flammenbringer> just uncomment all lines that have a deb after the #
<flammenbringer> and make an apt-get update
<itay> so to not uncomment "#deb-src"?
<flammenbringer> uncomment all
<flammenbringer> there's a deb too, isn't there? ;)
<itay> hh....
<itay> thanks
<itay> and another thing...
<itay> I want to konsole the complete command when I press tab
<itay> even after "sudo"
<itay> what should I do?
<itay> nobody knows?
<itay> ok, another thing
<itay> I chose my language when I install kubuntu
<itay> and I want to konsole to be in english, what can I do?
<_tek> hello everyone, hows it hanging
<_tek> hey kail how ya doing
<_tek> whoops gotta go burning the kitchen down.... L8tr
<malte> :O
<Alfred1881> hey , can anyone help me , i 'd like to disable this function see http://my.opera.com/forums/attachment.php?s=64b9f6756b7ca3852cab7ea7b43b6459&postid=893458
<malte> aw, why would you want to do that? it's cool
<Alfred1881> irritating
<malte> i think you can disable it by right-clicking on the panel, "customize panel" (or similar, i have it in swedish here) 
<malte> it's there somewhere
<flammenbringer> open kcontrol & go to desktop-control panels and uncheck the left box
<flammenbringer> oh, i forgot, those boxes are in the appearance panel
<itay> hi!
<itay> How can I enter KDE at boot without user/pass windows?
<itay> window*
<BlackLabel> yes
<itay> what?
<BlackLabel> just set it to automatically login with ur user account and password
<itay> how do I set it?
<flammenbringer> can be enabled in kcontrol
<flammenbringer> but why would one want to disable this?!
<BlackLabel> maybe he is the only user of the computer
<itay> yes, BlackLabel is right
<flammenbringer> so? if his girlfriends comes along she'll know all details about his affairs w/out a problem
<BlackLabel> whatever
<BlackLabel> why would he have *his affairs* on his computer?
<_sandro> sandro
<buz> maybe not affairs, but pr0n as well
<buz> anyway its bad style not to set passwords
<itay> hi!
<itay> Kde doesn't know about my CDs
<itay> when I add "storage media" to the panel, I see only the floppy.
<itay> what can I do?
<carambol> how u put Opera in the Kmenu?
<incubii> what happens when you put a CD in
<verden01> Hi
<itay> carambol, it shows it
<itay> but don't mount
<itay> can I do auto mount?
<verden01> has anyone tried to install vmware?
<carambol> itay...no entry in Internet
<BlackLabel> hey verden01
<itay> what?
<buz> for me, the storage media button doesnt appear. on the up arrow and that one simply gets me the config menu for storage media
<buz> no actual medias
<verden01> hey BlackLabel 
<BlackLabel> verden01: whats up
<incubii> i just added the storage media applet and my ipod shares show up fine
<incubii> so do CD/DVD when i put them in
<buz> mhh i dont even get to see the icon
<buz> damnit
<verden01> been trying to install vmware with no success
<verden01> BlackLabel, u
<carambol> plz..how to make a entry of opera in kmenu??
<carambol> after insall its not in the menu
<incubii> restart X and see if it is there
<carambol> ok
<incubii> didnt think hed actually do it
<incubii> lol
<buz> maybe he needs to add the icon himself
<buz> its not that hard after all
<incubii> you can with the menu editor but i found sometimes the icon has been installed but KDE wont update till after its restarted
<incubii> he never came back :))
<malte> :>
<SuperCatFrog> hi all
<linkin> hello :)
<linkin> I've a problem...
<linkin> if i want configure a KDE-Package (klibido) he sends me out the following error:
<linkin> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<linkin> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<linkin> them either.
<linkin> but i've installed libxext6 on kubuntu?...
<linkin> on the line, hes checking X he sends the following out:
<linkin> checking for X... libraries /usr/X11R6/lib, headers /usr/X11R6/include
<linkin> so I've tried this command:
<linkin> ./configure --x-libraries=/usr/X11R6/lib --x-includes=/usr/X11R6/include
<linkin> but he sends me the same error out...
<linkin> so someone knew, what i have to do?
<linkin> -so +did
<verden01> anyone install wine in kubuntu
<linkin> problem has been sloved ;)
<jude> hi
<jude> can anyone help me compile a kde app on kubuntu? I get qt error
<SuperCatFrog> jude - try this:
<SuperCatFrog> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<SuperCatFrog> note that the ` is not a ' or a ", and it will not work unless its a `
<jude> SuperCatFrog: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jude> I get that no matter what i do :/
<jude> apt tels me I have the libs & headers installed
<buz> mhh mplayer pre7
<SuperCatFrog> what app is it?
<buz> lets hope someone builds packages that actually work on ubuntu
<jude> SuperCatFrog: it doesn't really matter, I've tried a few, all generate the same error
<jude> I can't compile a damn thing :(
<ZenDark> did you try apt-get reinstall libqt3-dev???
<jude> ZenDark: nope, but I'm about to...
<jude> apt-get reinstall libqt3-dev
<jude> esher: Invalid operation reinstall
<ZenDark> agt-get remove libqt3-dev
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody know where i can get kdebindings (or just ruby-qt) from? i dont wanna compile from source because i want upgrading to be just a apt-get dist-upgrade (i haven't even customised the kernel)
<ZenDark> apt-get install libqt3-dev
<jude> whoah!
<jude> Preconfiguring packages ...
<jude> (Reading database ... 77945 files and directories currently installed.)
<jude> Removing kde-devel ...
<jude> Removing kdebase-dev ...
<jude> Removing kdesdk ...
<jude> Removing kspy ...
<jude> Removing libkonq4-dev ...
<uniq> jude: apt-get install kdebase-dev 
<jude> Removing kdelibs4-dev ...
<jude> Removing libarts1-dev ...
<jude> Removing libqt3-mt-dev ...
<uniq> you had everything.
<jude> uniq: the damn qt3 only just removed it :/
<uniq> sure.. it's because it depends on it.
<uniq> kdebase-dev installs everything you need to compile most kde apps.
* SuperCatFrog cries
<uniq> just make sure to set the prefix to /usr
<uniq>  ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jude> I was...
<ZenDark> jude: did you reinstall it???
<jude> yeah
<ZenDark> try after you reinstall it
<ZenDark> i have the same problem
<ZenDark> only that i had a corrupted deb :o)
<jude> no joy - even if I install libqt3-compat-headers
<jude> still the same error - can't find qt
<uniq> what do you do, and what is it you're trying to compile? 
<jude> [jude @ fatbus]   ~/fireapplet-0.1
<jude> $ ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<jude> it's a kicker applet to make a cpu monitor
<sorin> Some of these widgets are too bloody fat.
<uniq> drop the `kde-config --prefix` stuff.. not needed.. /usr is better.
<uniq> imho.
<ZenDark> like kcpuload???
<jude> kind of yeah
<jude> uniq: same result
<jude> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jude> I was starting to really like kubuntu, but if I am unable to compile stuff i may have to abandon it - this isn't even a compex app :/
<uniq> if you just hang on for a few min.. and i'll try to compile fireapplet in a hoary chroot.
<jude> cheers
<\sh> jude: well...I'm able to compile
<\sh> jude: whats the problem
<SuperCatFrog> i think ive broke my sources.list - does anybody know where i can download the original from?
<jude> it can't find my qt
<jude> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<\sh> jude: libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, kdelibs4-dev, kdebase-dev
<\sh> everything you need
<\sh> well, libx11-dev 
<jude> how do I query what I have installed?
<\sh> but this in the deps of kdelibs and stuff
<\sh> dpkg -l | less
<SuperCatFrog> can somebody send me their working sources.list (paste it on rafb.net/paste) please
<Kamping_Kaiser> what have yo dont to yours?
<\sh> SuperCatFrog: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<jude> \sh: i have all of those installed
<\sh> de http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main universe multiverse restricted
<\sh> jude: which source package?
<uniq> jude: ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/
<uniq> does it.
<jude> uniq: same error
<uniq> well.. do you have kdebase-dev installed? 
<jude> this is an almost-vanilla kubuntu too - just a few apps installed via apt-get
<jude> ii  kdebase        3.4.0-0ubuntu1 KDE Base metapackage
<jude> ii  kdebase-bin    3.4.0-0ubuntu1 KDE Base (binaries)
<jude> ii  kdebase-data   3.4.0-0ubuntu1 KDE Base (shared data)
<jude> ii  kdebase-dev    3.4.0-0ubuntu1 KDE Base (development files)
<jude> ii  kdebase-kio-pl 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 KDE I/O Slaves
<uniq> I installed kdebase-dev from a clean hoary chroot..
<jude> most annoying
<uniq> which qt packages are installed on your system? 
<jude> $ dpkg -l | less|grep qt
<jude> ii  dbus-qt-1      0.23.4-0ubuntu simple interprocess messaging system (Qt-bas
<jude> ii  libqt3-headers 3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 header files
<jude> ii  libqt3-mt-dev  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt development files (Threaded)
<jude> ii  libqt3c102     3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library, Version 3
<jude> ii  libqt3c102-mt  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<jude> ii  pinentry-qt    0.7.1-5        Qt-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialog for
<jude> ii  qt3-designer   3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 Designer
<jude> ii  qt3-dev-tools  3.3.3-7ubuntu3 Qt3 development tools
<uniq> should be more than enought.
<jude> something odd in paths somewhere maybe?
<uniq> nah.. shouldn't matter.
<SuperCatFrog> thanks \sh
<jude> I'm going to have to abandon this quest for now, other things to do
<jude> thanks for all the advice guys, I'll see you later
<\sh> well, what upstream package he was talking about? i could try it
<uniq> fireapplet.
<uniq> http://www.cs.unc.edu/~scheuerm/fireapplet/
<uniq> I tried.. and it worked with --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/
<uniq> but it didn't for him.. apparently
<Plexys> hi, i'm currently using gnome but i'm considering switching to kde, but what's so good about it?
<incubii> does gnome do everything you want ?
<Plexys> not really, it doesn't let me edit the menu :/
<Plexys> but i like it for it's stability, is kde the same?
<incubii> i find KDE much nicer but im biased due to liking KDE.
<\sh> uniq: well, old package, qt-3.0.3 is too old...and I think the admin/ dir is old as well
<incubii> its still very stable on most systems
<Plexys> is kde or gnome more popular?
<uniq> \sh: sure.. bit it compiled for me.. anyway.. haven't tried it yet though.
<\sh> uniq: he didn't have the patience ;)
<uniq> I figured :)
<\sh> well...i hope i killed now all lintian check errors for kliido
<\sh> klibido even
<vanQ> Hello. May I ask a few questions?
<vanQ> Alright... The questions go as follows :   Why choose Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu and why choose KDE instead of Gnome? -I know nothing of the Linux graphical interfaces, so I'd be delighted if someone would point out a few factors
<psn_laptop> vanQ: if you like to have full control and integration choose kde else gnome
<SuperCatFrog> vanQ - your probably best downloading unbuntu, then doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SuperCatFrog> then you can have both in ubuntu and you can choose the one you like best
<SuperCatFrog> (or the other way round - kubuntu + ubuntu-desktop)
<mkulke> i removed my klaptopdaemon by accident from the system tray
<mkulke> how can i put it there again?
<uniq> control center - power - show.. 
<lexhider> trying to manually build kde3.4 and it keeps failing with "internal compiler error: seg fault", any ideas???
<mkulke> uniq: thanks, do you have any idea wether i can enable apm in hoary or not?
<uniq> apt-get install apmd 
<uniq> Don't know, but i guess the default kernel got support for apm.
<mkulke> it says otherwise
<mkulke> :/
<mkulke> No APM support in kernel
<uniq> ok, tried modprobing modules manually? 
<uniq> modprobe apm
<uniq> or something.
<\sh> anybody who has tried out amarok with a basic auth secured icecast stream?
<mkulke> uniq, FATAL: "Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device"
<uniq> hum.
<uniq> do you have acpi support? 
<mkulke> i modified the grub/menu.lst in this way "# kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro apm=on", maybe it'll help
<mkulke> no not really
<mkulke> it's a quite old laptop
<mkulke> p3
<mkulke> i definitly have apm tho, i had suse installed on this machine before, and it worked
<Unipal> I am looking for a good alternative for midnight commander or Total commander. does somebody know a solution?
<uniq> unipal: for X or console? 
<Unipal> For X. For console I use MC
<uniq> krusader is OK.
<uniq> gentoo (not the linux distro, the filemanager) is good.
<Unipal> is gentoo also a filemanager?
<uniq> yes.
<Unipal> whre can I see it?
<uniq> you can install it.. 
<uniq> the package is named 'gentoo'
<uniq> it's in universe.
<Unipal> I'm installing it right now....
<Unipal> It works, lets play with it :) THX!
<F_for_Fragging> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-April/000436.html -> does anyone here know a solution for this problem?
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> i have problems installing kubuntu
<jsubl2> anyone know the secret to getting cdrdao on the 64bit side
<Zizzencs> hi! i have some trouble with kdm. all i want to do is to set a plain black background, but i have no success :/
<Zizzencs> i tried to set up in control center.
<Zizzencs> any can help me why it won't work?
<mainer> that's the crrect way,i had to uninstall KUbuntu after it crashed on me 4x,i got tired of it,and installed ubuntu
<mainer> correct
<mainer> but i tryed adding kde stuff from archives,not stock install,but fom official repositorys
<mainer> could have been something i did,but kde 3.4 is a little buggy,i think...later
<spiral> hi
<spiral> any new about a final DVD of hoary ?
<darkaudit> hmm... error connecting to pool.ntp.org :(
<Zizzencs> darkaudit: most probably you have no network or have a misconfigured dns
<darkaudit> Zizzencs: looking @ ubuntuforums... may be a bug in ntpdate... either that or GNOME Time Admin wants to take over
<Alfred1881> hey all , i'm switching from mandriva to kubuntu, do you have good tuts voor noobs
<buz> ubuntuguide.org and the wiki is helpful
<Alfred1881> thx
<buz> all in all you should feel at home
<buz> there's no drakconf and no yum tho
<buz> as for package management i recommend sticking to synaptic 
<Alfred1881> k 
<smouche> Alfred1881, this channel often has useful tips, and #ubuntu also -- although that's usually gnome oriented
<Alfred1881> i'll remember
<Alfred1881> does it have a fast engine 
<amiroff> has anyone looked at implementing this into kubuntu? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22605
<Tontonto> hi guys
<Tontonto> i got kubuntu live cd but i need some tips
<amiroff> Tontonto: what kind of? :)
<Tontonto> how to install live cd on hard drive and adsl connection
<amiroff> as far as I know you cannot install from live cd
<amiroff> you have to get install cd for that
<Choubaka> hm
<amiroff> Tontonto: where did you see any hints that live cd is installable?
<whiskey_1> is crimson here today
<Tontonto> man i should download install cd version
<Choubaka> amiroff: knoppix can do that.
<Choubaka> And mhm
<whiskey_1> amiroff, the live CD is used for tools like parted and partimage and pcopy
<Choubaka> I'm sure it's doable with the Ubuntu liveCD.
<Tontonto> i was afraid of this possibility now it confirms
<Choubaka> Definitely as long as Ubuntu liveCD contains debootstrap
<amiroff> Choubaka: yeah, that might be quite instalalble, but that is not supported you nkow
<whiskey_1> has anybody seen crimson today
<amiroff> Tontonto: why don't you get install cd if you want it on your HD?
<Tontonto> ok that's undertood
<whiskey_1> i wanted to know what he found out about etc-update or env-update or whatever
<Tontonto> i will get kubuntu install cd version
<Tontonto> very disappointed
<whiskey_1> well gentoo has a live cd called system rescue cd over at the partimage website....but the thing won't boot because it assumes you have a RAID setup
<Tontonto> and how to confugure adsl running kubuntu from live cd- 2nd question - last one
<amiroff> Tontonto: you have adsl modem with ethernet connection?
<amiroff> the live cd should autodetect ip settings from dhcp
<Tontonto> yes i am conncted by kanotix adsl 
<amiroff> if you use ethernet card to connect to your modem no seetings needed
<Tontonto> are you sure?
<amiroff> wait a min, do you mean being able to surf from livecd?
<Tontonto> yes yes
<amiroff> ok, then, boot from livecd and open konqueror and visit some web site, or ping some ips
<amiroff> livecds are very good at detecting automatic dhcp settings nowadays
<amiroff> I am assuming you modem is properly configured here from its web interface
<Tontonto> ok i see but i only wanted a simple way to confugure my sever setting and surf
<Tontonto> most of live cds contains this script...adsl ppoe configuration as Kanotix and many more
<amiroff> which server?
<Tontonto> my internet provider
<amiroff> I see, what do you generally do on other distros to get online?
<amiroff> I have adsl here and I never had to do some ISP coonfiguration before
<Tontonto> generally - click on adsl ppoe configuration. and comes up a script to configure
<Tontonto> others on console adsl-set
<whiskey_1> Tontonto, but  the live CD is for tools like partimage, pcopy, e2defrag, fsck, memtest, and all the rest
<whiskey_1> Tontonto, it is for tools that should be run on inactive partitions
<amiroff> strange, I wonder what those ppp tools have to do with an adsl
<whiskey_1> amiroff, well there are some live CDs meant as sampling of Linux without installing
<whiskey_1> amiroff, but the main purpose of a live CD is for the tools
<amiroff> whiskey_1: sure, for trying out linux, hardware support, and recovering windows
<amiroff> if you have a usb thumb drive you can even save your settings on some live cds
<Tontonto> ok i will get kubuntu install cd iso
<Tontonto> i untertand what you mean
<Tontonto> so another question
<whiskey_1> amiroff, why recovering windows...why not e2defagging linux or resizing partitions or copying partitions or running memory tests or blanking hard drives,etc
<Tontonto> 619mg - kde 3.4 - i found no e-mail client,  firefox 
<whiskey_1> amiroff, if MS wants people to recover windows...they will sell them their own software at outrageous prices as usual
<amiroff> hehe
<Tontonto> few programs
<Tontonto> 619 mg
<amiroff> well, I still need my programs on windows
<Tontonto> no kiddin' please
<Tontonto> i want to say  where did you spent 619mg spcace
<whiskey_1> Tontonto, kde has an email client called kmail...it is very nice and even brings in all the html stuff
<whiskey_1> Tontonto, but you have to configure it
<amiroff> Tontonto: what 619 megs?
<Tontonto> the iso size 
<amiroff> so?
<Tontonto> so ...it could apllys more programs
<Tontonto> ok fellows...kubuntu is very beautiful..really 
<amiroff> this is only the first release
<Tontonto> i enjoy the design and final art, hardware detection ..more and more
<amiroff> and it needs developers
<Tontonto> not me..lol
<amiroff> the ubuntu base is very solid, just some kde packagers and patchers maybe
<whiskey_1> amiroff, yes...kde has some very nice themes for  kde....karamba is nice and i was experimenting with superkaramba on gentoo...but i could not find many themes for that
<amiroff> whiskey_1: I for one think that Gnome themese are more professional looking than kde ones
<amiroff> but again, kde is much faster and more responsive
<whiskey_1> amiroff, well gnome is of a much simpler nature.
<amiroff> so being past gnome contributor I now use kde
<amiroff> but we really need a simple theme without all those frame borders, so annoying
<Tontonto> i prefer kde than gnome but i may recognise Ubuntu's gnome is really BELEZA
<whiskey_1> amiroff, well some people like kde because  they only have to learn qt programming.....but some like gnome because they get to learn gtk1 gtk2, gtkmm, bonobomm, libglade, guile, and hundreds of other stuff
<Tontonto> ok thank you guys ...
<amiroff> Tontonto: if not for KDE's speed and GNome's slowness I would be definitely running gnome right now, but guess what, speed is the most important for me, look comes next
<Tontonto> see you next time.
<amiroff> later
<Tontonto> the sun isn't shining here.
<Tontonto> yes, bye bye
<regeya> oh my, I missed a potential kde/gnome argument...and I have these special olympics medals here going to waste
* regeya hides
<amiroff> regeya: go on, I am still here :)
<whiskey_1> regeya, no..there was no argument...we were just discussing the relative merits of each system
<amiroff> yeah
<whiskey_1> regeya, like the fact that gnome users must learn hundreds of interrelated libraries whereas kde users only need to learn qt basically
<regeya> both are great.  both suck.  meh.
<regeya> pi is exactly 3.
<regeya> whiskey_1: for that comment, I award you the gold medal
<regeya> to use windows I don't have to learn about the whole slew of dlls floating about
<regeya> the real joy of a system such as ubuntu and kubuntu is that someone else worries about the dll hell, not the user. :-)
<whiskey_1> regeya, thanks but i don't have time to mess with it ....my hands are full of problems with bakery, libgdamm, libbonobouimm, libgtkmm, and several others
<whiskey_1> regeya, i just can't get glom to connect with a new database
<regeya> kde has a number of dependencies as well, so it's a lousy argument
* regeya asks "what's glom"
<whiskey_1> regeya, not really...for the most part all the kdelibs sit on qt
* regeya sighs, gives up
<whiskey_1> regeya, with the exception of some hardware stuff like alsa and what not
<regeya> and they all rely on libc, so you only have to worry about one...I win!
<whiskey_1> regeya, well ok...have it your way
<regeya> all I'm saying is that saying "nearly everything in kde relies on qt so that's only one dependency so yay" is, well, I'm supposed to be polite so nevermind
<regeya> 'Glom uses the PostgreSQL database backend but it can not edit databases that it did not create, because it uses only a simple subset of Postgres functionality.'
<regeya> SOUNDS GREAT
* regeya goes off for some lunch
<closure> anybody having issues where kde entirely crashes
<smouche> closure, no, but I've had virtual desktops freeze -- where I couldn't close apps normally, but I could still ^tab to another desktop and fix stuff
<smouche> and my cpu get's stuck, that's about the worst I've had
<regeya> !
<closure> souche weird, mine crashes goes to a console login then reloads kdm
<F_for_Fragging> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-April/000436.html -> does anyone here know a solution for this problem?
<whiskey_1> man it is taking forever to download t2...but it seems worth taking a look at
<whiskey_1> i just dont' know where i am going to find another hard drive for t2
<whiskey_1> maybe i can make space on my win98 machine
<smouche> what's t2?
<whiskey_1> smouche, well i better not say right now...until i examine it
<smouche> alrighty then
<closure> F_for_Fragging, i downloaded Xine
<closure> F_for_Fragging, xine even and it works brilliantyly
<closure> brilliantly
<closure> no problems
<closure> the other apps suck 
<smouche> yeah, closure, F_for_Fragging -- I was going to suggest xine-ui
<smouche> not sure, but I think that brings in some codecs with it...?
<smouche> as opposed to just the xine engine that kaffeine etc use...
<smouche> but I really don't know
<smouche> I like kaffeine, but it throttles up my cpu and won't let go!
<smouche> when I hear my fan, I know kaffeine was running...
<F_for_Fragging> i have no problems with kaffeine, only the w32codecs....
<F_for_Fragging> I downloaded the w32codecs from the marillat repository, i checked that they are all in place at /usr/lib/win32
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, you guys are lucky you get to use the w32codecs....we can't use them in the US
<F_for_Fragging> the xine config tool in kaffeine is also configured to look in that directory, but it won't work
<F_for_Fragging> you can't use them in the US?
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, only if we buy windows
<F_for_Fragging> you mean Americans can't acess that repository?
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging...not without legal risks
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, but i did get them for my win98 and i do have mplayer running on win98 and it works...but uh no graphical interface at this time
<F_for_Fragging> I doubt that the police will fall in your house to check your PC to see if you have those codecs installed on it
<smouche> this is weird -- there's no "kmplayer" in universe?
<smouche> well, I've got "kplayer" -- is that it?
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, well....the ISPs are turning over all download info to the authorities....and if they suspect you are downloading w32codecs for linux...you could be in trouble
<smouche> ah, yes it is...
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, you see they have packet sniffers and know everything that is going on
<F_for_Fragging> ah, i understand
<F_for_Fragging> I'm glad that I'm living in Europe then
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, yes right now you are lucky....one Hungarian told me.."We don't like non-free software...we shot MS down"
<F_for_Fragging> no offense meant, but the only things which are cool about the USA is that you guys have HDTV and very low VAT
<smouche> dude, please.
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, well we can't afford $5000 plasma screens to watch HDTV
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, so it is irrelevant....and i don't know what VAT is
<smouche> value added tax
<F_for_Fragging> Value Added Tax
<smouche> that too
<F_for_Fragging> in my country, The Netherlands, we have 19% VAT
<smouche> and euthanasia.
<F_for_Fragging> yes, the software patents are dangerous, but the European Parliament might block the proposal
<pvh> they won't.
<F_for_Fragging> I'm glad that we have euthanasia as well
<pvh> it would be nice if government helped the People
<pvh> but the system is being gamed too effectively
<smouche> patents on entire life forms worry me more, and Europe hasn't been any more innocent in that stuff than the us
<F_for_Fragging> why suffer if your a terminally ill patient for example? I don't see what's wrong with euthanasia
<smouche> we're all terminal.  take care that doctors and others are really doing it for the patient, and not for the convenience of society or the family.
<pvh> that has nothing to do with euthanasia.
<F_for_Fragging> I've always thought that the USA are a bit hypocritical on that issue, they dislike euthanasia, but they do give death penalties...
<pvh> yea, no kidding
<pvh> F_for_Fragging: I'm Canadian, of Nederlands descent, and I'm glad to say Canada is more like NL every year.
<smouche> Not all states, F_for_Fragging - and the trend is moving against it.
<F_for_Fragging> pvh: in which way more like NL?
<pvh> F_for_Fragging: relatively socially progressive government
<F_for_Fragging> smouche, what did you mean with everybody being terminal BTW?
<smouche> planning on living forever, F_for_Fragging ?
<F_for_Fragging> haha, no
<whiskey_1> anyway i was very enthusiastic about getting mplayer working on win98....it is great...but perhaps they could make a gtk interface since we have gtk for win98
<F_for_Fragging> pvh: currently it seems to be better that your country doesn't become too similar to NL, we have some muslim fundamentalists murdering people here right now
<smouche> F_for_Fragging, we're way off topic- my bad - just was irritated with your overgeneralizing about a very large and diverse nation - 
<F_for_Fragging> no problem, it's an interesting discussion talking with Americans... I've only heard about the USA from the tv news here
<smouche> visit New York, F_for_Fragging -- you may find some ways in which at least some communities in the US are more "socially progressive" than Europe
<F_for_Fragging> I know that that the states of the USA have some autonomy, but isn't it true that for example VAT in the USA is relatively low on the avarega compared to Europe?
<whiskey_1> and with linux we have ogg-vorbis and ogg-theora legally so we can listen to music and watch videos....but we have to find the legal files to download
<smouche> We don't have a VAT
<F_for_Fragging> or no VAT at all, that's also a possibility in some states of the USA, correct?
<smouche> we have local sales taxes, which vary greatly
<F_for_Fragging> ah
<F_for_Fragging> but I assume it's nowhere near 19% hmm?
<smouche> no!  Most tax revenues are based on income and property
<F_for_Fragging> of course there are people ho might be quite progressive, but image the Bush government is giving is that the USA is a conservative christian nation
<_ReDRuM_> did someone say VAT?
<smouche> Bush was elected by less than half the nation
<_ReDRuM_> they're looking at raising that here in england :/ as if 17.5% wasn't enough already
<smouche> I mean, less than half the voters!
<F_for_Fragging> yes, Value Added Tax, that's what we call it in Europe...
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, i hardly think that is true....just google for transvestites and transexuals ....and look at all the freaks and weirdos in the US
<smouche> here we go
<F_for_Fragging> lol whiskey
<F_for_Fragging> yeah, I've studied the election system of the USA a bit some time ago
<smouche> whiskey_1, on the other hand seems more fascinated by the erection system.
<_ReDRuM_> election system? yeh they had that once, now they have some strange electronic machines instead
<F_for_Fragging> if I'm correct the vote of someone in in state A can have more or less "weight" than someone in state B, correct?
<smouche> per capita, yes.
<F_for_Fragging> quite an old-fashioned election system imo
<thomas> can I use WEP with the acx-drivers?
<F_for_Fragging> and unfair
<whiskey_1> smouche, no...not that...i am just concerned about all these people having to sell their booty to the rich capitalist pigs in order to make a living here
<smouche> because of features to prevent small states from getting swamped by larger ones
<F_for_Fragging> I've always thought that was strange, I thought the USA was a nation and not a collection of states
<smouche> the problem is that national elections are "winner take all" in each state -- a minority vote getter can take the victory
<_ReDRuM_> those electric voting machines are a bigger problem
<smouche> yeah, they're horrible
<_ReDRuM_> suddenly theres much less people making sure everythings on-the-level
<F_for_Fragging> it's way different in the Netherlands, we have a system called "equal representation"
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, i know one guy from Texas who left the US and went to Netherlands and he never wanted to come back.
<smouche> F_for_Fragging, it's really not a fair comparison, given the US is much larger, and was created to begin with as a compromise between state and Federal power
<_ReDRuM_> holland is too small for proportional representation tho fragging...
<F_for_Fragging> hehe, I thought everybody liked the legal drugs here
<_ReDRuM_> everyone does
<_ReDRuM_> that and your red light district is why your tourism is always booming
<smouche> just don't get too stoned, or they might think you're in a coma, and pull the plug...
<F_for_Fragging> haha, you have a good sense of humor ;)
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, i mean how would you like it  if you were forced to become a transexual or transvestite just to make a living from these rich capitalist pigs that only want to pay money to screw you in the ass
<smouche> you mean it's not the tulips??
<F_for_Fragging> whiskey_1: sorry I don't get you
<_ReDRuM_> F_for_Fragging: he's a disgruntled communist :)
<whiskey_1> F_for_Fragging, well google for transvestite and/or transexual and look what the US people are having to go through
<smouche> jesus
<F_for_Fragging> but I wonder why the USA is still such a compromise then, and hasn't changed after some 100 years or so?
<mukanico> hi all....
<F_for_Fragging> with those voting machines you have now proportianal representation should be possible
<mukanico> does anyone have problems about ram usage in kuguntu?
<_ReDRuM_> those voting machines exist to re-elect bush
<crimsun> mukanico: I don't.
<smouche> the compromise has its advantages -- with direct representation large states like Texas would have even more power
<_ReDRuM_> thats their ownly job
<smouche> smaller, more progressive ones like Hawaii or Vermont, they'd be screwed
<mukanico> it just that my system runs out of ram all the time ( and i have 512Mb of ram installed)
<smouche> personally, I think we need to just do away with "winner take all" , but keep the non-proportional electoral vote system
<F_for_Fragging> maybe I understand better now that the population of the USA is much more diverse than I had thought
<smouche> mukanico -- I have nt had that problem
<F_for_Fragging> we have that in The Netherlands as well, a coalitian government consisting of 2 or three political parties
<smouche> I'm amazed how well I'm running on 512
<F_for_Fragging> I have 512 MB RAM as well, and Kubuntu is running fine here
<mukanico> :S
<_ReDRuM_> it runs OK here
<_ReDRuM_> it's not gentoo
<_ReDRuM_> but it doesnt break like gentoo either
<_ReDRuM_> and apt-get install <package> takes a few seconds compared to the hours spent waiting for emerge <package> to finish
<F_for_Fragging> I wouldn't expect less though, 256 MB is the minimum now so 512 should do fine
<smouche> mukanico -- when you say "runs out of ram" do you mean that the system is showing most of the ram in use, or that apps are actually having problems?
<smouche> my ram usage is always high, but performance doesn't seem hurt
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: type free into a console
<F_for_Fragging> i heard once that it's usual that linux uses all your ram, and that you don't notice bad performance
<mukanico> no.. the system is eating all the ram 
<_ReDRuM_> the first numbers are your ram usage, the second row is without disk buffers (part of ram just caching file system)
<mukanico> and therefor my system is very slow
<smouche>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<smouche> Mem:        515992     497148      18844          0      26992     280620
<smouche> -/+ buffers/cache:     189536     326456
<smouche> Swap:      1461872       2824    1459048
<_ReDRuM_> F_for_Fragging: it is normal cause linux eats the space for just disk cache and drops it when apps need it
<F_for_Fragging> ah, just as i thought
<smouche> anyway, I'm running smooth here -- and I could be running a lot more and not notice a difference
<_ReDRuM_> see there he is using 300000 just dor disk cache
<F_for_Fragging> RAM usage here is nearly 99% as well, but it's running fine
<mukanico> i had kde 3.2 on my previous mandrake 10.1 system and i haven't had this problem
<smouche> so, it uses a lot, but it manages it very well...?
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: it is using it to cache your disk and speed up disk access, it will drop it the moment its needed for anything else
<smouche> I kinda went overboard on my swap, eh?  heh heh
<_ReDRuM_> bit
<_ReDRuM_> Swap:       979956     328904     651052
<smouche> well, I'm thinking of adding more ram, so I thought I'd be generous
<smouche> sorry, mukanico -- don't know what the problem is on your end
<whiskey_1> i downloaded another audio file from that videogamepianist....he can really play a lot of songs
<whiskey_1> i wonder how he remembers all the notes to all those songs
<smouche> you downloaded an audiophile?  and he can play all those songs?  that's amazing.
<_ReDRuM_> www.virtualbartender.beer.com/VB2/
<_ReDRuM_> thats amazing
<mukanico> ok
<mukanico> thanks 
<whiskey_1> smouche, that videogamepianist is incredible ....have you seen his video of playing the nintendo favorites blindfolded
<smouche> mukanico, my cpu on the other hand goes nuts sometimes
<_ReDRuM_> smouche: kaffeine always randomly loads and eats mine :/
<whiskey_1> smouche, www.videogamepianist.com....just go look around for the free videos and audios
* _ReDRuM_ considers butting killall -9 kaffeine on a 1 minute crontjob
<smouche> yes, me too _RedRum_!
<regeya> videogamepianist...lol
<smouche> thank you whiskey_1, I'll take a gander...
<smouche> but I'd prefer a goose...
<F_for_Fragging> well, i think i'll file a bug report on my problems with kaffeine and w32codecs
<whiskey_1> smouche, it will give you a chance to test your w32codecs on linux for those of you who can have them
<F_for_Fragging> thx for all your help though guys
<smouche> take care, F_for_Fragging !
<F_for_Fragging> nice to talk with you guys BTW
<F_for_Fragging> bye
<smouche> adios
<smouche> I gotta eat lunch! damn I'm hungry.  see yas later on folks
<whiskey_1> wow that ending theme to final fantasy 9 is fantastic
<whiskey_1> i listened to the Halo2 music...but it was not too impressive
<froud> what is standard install footprint of Kubuntu after first boot, in MB
<froud> what is standard install footprint after first boot without kde (servermode), in MB
<whiskey_1> i would like to make some ogg files of my old monkey island Jamaican midi music.....does anyone know of a midi to ogg converter
<whiskey_1> since ubuntu does not seem to have midi working at this time
<whiskey_1> preferably freeware
<phunky> whiskey_1: google is your friend :)
<froud> under qemu kubuntu install footprint with kde is 1024 MB. Is this the expected size of  the footprint on fixed media?
<skaman> hi guys!
<whiskey_1> phunky, i really can't use google...right now i am downloading t2 and it looks like it will take several hours
<whiskey_1> phunky, so the browser is really tied up....do you know of a linux midi to ogg program
<phunky> whiskey_1: ah. fair enough. no, I don't, but I'll google it for you :)
<skaman> guys i have frequent crashes in a clear install
<skaman> what shall I do?
<skaman> (is the 3rd time i'm installing and always the same)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - my default gcc is gcc-4 (argh!) how can i set my default gcc to 3.3.5 (which is installed)? i dont wanna break the abi
<Super_Cat_Frog> got it (rm /usr/bin/gcc, ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc)
<skaman> guys i have frequent crashes in a clear install
<skaman> what shall I do?
<skaman> (is the 3rd time i'm installing and always the same)
<skaman> noone can help me :'(
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - could be dodgy hardware
<Super_Cat_Frog> try doing the memcheck
<Super_Cat_Frog> actually
<Super_Cat_Frog> what is crashing? just one application or many?
<skaman> but this happens only with kubuntu
<skaman> ubuntu works perfectly
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok, which applications crash?
<regeya> mmmmmmmmm
<skaman> i make 1 an example
<skaman> i end my session
<regeya> oops sorry
<skaman> and i have kopete crash
<skaman> signal 11
<regeya> I so wish I could help, but I haven't experience...ooh
<regeya> funny thing about signal 11 is that it's usually a hardware problem
<skaman> i opern konqueror and i have same crash
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - open kopete from the console, then right click the tray icon for kopete and press exit
<Super_Cat_Frog> then post the output on rafb.net/paste and give me the url
<skaman> k
<Super_Cat_Frog> gday kkathman
<kkathman> greeting all :)   Howdy there Super_Cat_Frog !!
<skaman> no output after i close it :|
<kkathman> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with www.kde-look.org ??  Its like its been down or almost down for 3 days
<Super_Cat_Frog> kkathman - they're moving servers, afaik
<skaman> http://rafb.net/paste/results/kCG5K468.html
<skaman> her'es the link
<kkathman> Super_Cat_Frog: well now there we go...thank you :)
<skaman> but no output whan i close it
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - did it crash when yo uclosed it?
<Super_Cat_Frog> s'ok kkathman
<kkathman> Super_Cat_Frog: I finished all my migrations and new starts last night...I now have 3 windows boxes and 3 linux ones..Ive now replaced 2 windows ones with linux :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> cool
<Super_Cat_Frog> all using kubuntu?
<skaman> no man
<skaman> didnt
<Super_Cat_Frog> or are you experimenting with other distro's?
<skaman> never crashes only when I log ot
<skaman> out
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - then open konqueror from the console, if it crashes, give me the output
<kkathman> well ubuntu....I have one that is command line only, and another thats using wmaker
<Super_Cat_Frog> m'kay
<kkathman> I thought about experimenting tho :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> i use vmware for experimenting (and running windows when i need it) but its not as good as a real second box
<whiskey_1> kkathman, wow 6 computers...i thought my 2 were a lot
<kkathman> 2 of the others are rather old computers...one is an old p2-450 Dell with 128MB memory, the other is an old HP Pavillion with a Celeron and 96MB memory
<whiskey_1> kkathman, well win98 only really needs about 81 megs without running any apps
<kkathman> whiskey_1: that doesnt count the two laptops we have
<skaman> <Super_Cat_Frog>no crashes now but whan i logout i have always a crash
<ChrisH> Evening... I've just installed Kubuntu at my father-in-law's PC. ;) And to make his life easier I have created a vfat partition so that he can exchange data between XP and Kubuntu. It now appears like umlauts () are not converted correctly. Does anyone know which parameters would be correct when mounting the partition?
<kkathman> whiskey_1: yeah true
<Super_Cat_Frog> chrish - you need to change the charset (google "german charset" or something like that)
<_samuel> heloooo
<kkathman> whiskey_1: this summer there will be 7 desktops and 4 latops in our house :)
<_samuel> can anybody help me out here.
<Super_Cat_Frog> _samuel - whats the problem?
<kkathman> whiskey_1: trying to figure out if its really safe to put a laptop in a bathroom...prolly not :(
<_samuel> how can i copy files in the terminal to a / 
<_samuel> remember we ubuntu dont have root.
<Super_Cat_Frog> cp ./myfile /to/directory/ -r
<Super_Cat_Frog> _samuel - sudo cp ./myfile /to/directory/ -r
<_samuel> cool.
<kkathman> use "sudo" before your command....it executes it as a root user
<_samuel> ok.
<whiskey_1> kkathman, i dont know...i never really messed with laptops...i don't like the idea of having to purchase expensive rechargable batteries all the time
<_samuel> i just want the command.
<whiskey_1> kkathman, it is like the printer/ink issue.
<whiskey_1> kkathman, or the razor/razorblade issue
<kkathman> whiskey_1: yah, well my oldest kids will be home from college with theirs, then my wife and I have one from our respective employers
<_samuel> i khow how tu compile and other things., but not copien stuff into the / dir.
<ChrisH> Super_Cat_Frog: thanks
<_samuel> hey super whats the -r for?
<uniq> _samuel: recursive
<skaman> Super_cat_frog look this one (kuser crash)http://rafb.net/paste/results/JZNXDE41.html
<Super_Cat_Frog> i'l gander skaman
<whiskey_1> it has gotten to where the razorblades cost more than the razor
<whiskey_1> and the ink costs more than the printer
<whiskey_1> and the blank dvds cost more than the dvd burner
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - give me the whole output, right up to the 'konqueror' command
<whiskey_1> and the battery packs cost more than the laptop
<Super_Cat_Frog> and the cats cost more than the blender
<_samuel> not really
<skaman> Konqueror is not crashing right now..
<_samuel> atcomputergeeks you can get 50 pack of DVD-R for $12
<whiskey_1> and the video games cost more than the game hardware
<whiskey_1> it is unbelievable
<Super_Cat_Frog> cats do cost more than blender's though
<whiskey_1> how could this have happened
<_samuel> well i get ink for $7
<_samuel> 7 dollars 
<_samuel> can you believe that.
<shogouki> skaman: damn dont use colors !
<_samuel> well i use colors.
<skaman> O_o"
<Super_Cat_Frog> or rotate your colours - print in black, when that runs out, red, then green, then blue
<_samuel> seven $ for color.
<shogouki> _samuel: i dont talk about ink
<skaman> Super_Cat_Frog how do i perform mmtest?
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - reboot, its one of the boot options
<_samuel> I hear some body saying that ink is so expensive i pay for mine $7.
<_samuel> is that so cool.
<whiskey_1> Super_Cat_Frog, the new cheap printers won't rotate colors...you have to have all tanks full before you can operate anything
<skaman> ok i'll try thanks
<skaman> it is possible that i get errors coz i have overclocked cpu?
<whiskey_1> and the printers cost about $50 but the ink cost $8000/gallon
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - yes
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - thats probably it - unoverclock, try it
<kkathman> skaman: absolutely
<Super_Cat_Frog> if its not that, ununoverclock again
<kkathman> ununoverclock?
<kkathman> hehe
<skaman> lol
<skaman> but the system isstable
<Super_Cat_Frog> yep, its like overclock, but after youve already unoverclocked
<skaman> anyway i'll try
<kkathman> Super_Cat_Frog: is that like today is yesterday's tomorrow?
<whiskey_1> how could these things have happened....it seems like some kind of bait and hook approach
<Super_Cat_Frog> kkathman - yep
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskey_1 - thats the plan
<kkathman> conspiracy theory time
<_samuel> have any of you guys have try it Crossover to play games?
<whiskey_1> _samuel, well i tried dosbox...but it is still too slow
<whiskey_1> _samuel, at least for action games
<kkathman> I looked at crossover but it didnt offer me anything I couldnt get from wine
<kkathman> for my purposes that is
<buz> -> http://mirrors.playboy.com/FreeBSD/ so if i continue to use freebsd, I'll get a big mansion and tons of bunnies???
<whiskey_1> _samuel, now the strange thing is that if i play monkey island in dosbox...it is quite slow...but if i play it in scummvm...it plays fine.....isn''t that weird
<_samuel> hey have any body has use codega
<_samuel> ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskey_1 - scumvm is specialised for gameplaying, its probably quite optimized
<_samuel> super have you use this package before?
<_samuel> codega.
<_samuel> i want it too but you have to py for it.
<Super_Cat_Frog> _samuel - no, ive only used wine for windows emulation
<_samuel> hey there is any easy documents to follow the wine config.
<_samuel> i have to istall this wine but i have never made to work.
<Super_Cat_Frog> _samuel - sudo apt-get install wine ; wine ./myapp.exe
<_samuel> i see.
<_samuel> i goin to try it.
<_samuel> dont you love apt-get that for free?
<whiskey_1> kkathman, how do you use wine....i have an old game...The Beast Within.
<Super_Cat_Frog> _samuel - huh?
<whiskey_1> kkathman, i would like to see if it plays on linux
<whiskey_1> kkathman, i know how to use dosbox but not wine
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskey_1 - sudo apt-get install wine ; wine ./myapp.exe
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskey_1 - have you tried dosemu?
<whiskey_1> Super_Cat_Frog, yes i tried dosemu many years ago on slackware...but it did not play sound very well
<whiskey_1> Super_Cat_Frog, dosbox seems to be a definite improvement but still not fully funtional
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskey_1 - well its been many years since you last tried it and its only an apt-get away
<Super_Cat_Frog> brb
<whiskey_1> well let me try that wine thing on this old sierra game
<whiskey_1> will wine access the cd
<_samuel> hey super.
<_samuel> apt-get install wine does nor work.
<whiskey_1> kkathman, well i am going to try wine and see what happens
<crimsun> _samuel: you must enable the universe repo first, then update, then install wine.
<_samuel> how do i do that?
<crimsun> _samuel: wiki/UniversePackages
<kkathman> whiskey_1: well I wanted the possibility of running Dreamweaver MX 2004 (not supported in Crossover or Wine) and Photoshop 7
<kkathman> Photoshop is kinda sorta supported
<whiskey_1> kkathman, no wine doean't work at all....gives all kinds of errors about vga_input/output io and soundblaser problems
<kkathman> but yanno Quanta is very good
<whiskey_1> kkathman, looks like wine and dosbox still have a lot of work to do
<kkathman> but there really ISNT a good analog to Photoshop yet ...gimp is maybe 50%
<whiskey_1> kkathman, but dosbox is useful for somethings...that dont require too much action
<kkathman> but I do have Paint Shop Pro and that seems to be a gold app for Wine
<whiskey_1> kkathman, what is so good about that costly software when we have gimpshop for free
<whiskey_1> i have never seen Paint Shop Pro...what do you do with it
<kkathman> right..but I have Photoshop
<buz> kkathman: try krita
<buz> its like paint shop but for kde
<kkathman> Paint Shop Pro is like Photoshop...you get about 80-90% of Photoshop capability for about 1/7th the price
<kkathman> buz: whats krita
<buz> http://koffice.org/krita/
<whiskey_1> kkathman, well i am still upset about having to pay $1.98 for a legal copy of Final Fantasy 7
<whiskey_1> kkathman, i think costly software is outrageous
<kkathman> can someone look at this fstab line and tell me where the error is:  //192.168.248.103/WebDevG  /media/EntWebDev  smbfs  credentials = /root/.smbcredentials
<whiskey_1> kkathman, plus i had to pay MS $99....just to get win98 working....and it was their screwup
<kkathman> whiskey_1: I wholly concurr....the beauty of Linux...quality apps for little or no investment
<whiskey_1> kkathman, that is right
<_samuel> crimsun.
<crimsun> ?
<_samuel> Are you there?
<_samuel> Are you there?%
<kkathman> when I try to mount -a && mount, it says that line is in error..and I cant see the problem
<_samuel> Are you there?%C4
<_samuel> Are you there?c4
<_samuel> Are you there?C4
<crimsun> (um...)
<_samuel> can you tell step by step how to enable wiki?
<_samuel> to get wine.
<_samuel> working.
<_samuel> :)
<crimsun> _samuel: I did.
<crimsun> _samuel: enable universe. apt-get update && apt-get install wine
<crimsun> _samuel: use wine.
<kkathman> never mind I found the error :)
<_samuel> ok.
<_samuel> hang un
<_samuel> on.
<crimsun> (I'm at work, btw, so I probably won't be around)
<whiskey_1> _samuel, don't waste much time with wine....it won't even play The Beast Within
<_samuel> ok
<whiskey_1> _samuel, it needs more soundblaster work and vga work
<_samuel> hey i did the command it give a error.
<_samuel> uanble to lock the admin. dir.
<kkathman> whiskey_1: But as long as there is no "flash" creation software in Linux, or Photoshop doesnt work, I have to keep at least one Win box alive :)
<_samuel> hey kkat it does work with crossover.
<_samuel> what is the version you are using?
<_samuel> i have the new version 4.0
<_samuel> photo shop and other apps works with crossover.
<_samuel> i did try.
<_samuel> only thing i was using xandros OS.
<kkathman> buz: Looks like krita isnt even released yet...just experimental
<buz> nah its not
<buz> but i downloaded it a few days ago as deb
<buz> a 5min spin looked quite nice
<buz> can't remember where i got it though
<buz> someone in here pointed me to it
<Soul> Hi. please help. The 2.6.11 kernel in universe gives me "pivot_root: no such file" with kernel panic as a result. The original 2.6.10 works okay despite from detecting evms metadata as troublesome
<kkathman> buz: it could be ok...did you get it from the ubuntu repos or from somewhere else? 
<buz> nah i think it was from some kubuntu guy that was testing it
<crimsun> Soul: please _do not_ use 2.6.11-0.2 from universe.
<crimsun> Soul: it is unsupported. If you are stubborn and insist on using it, boot with "noinotify".
<Soul> crimsun: okay. but I must either patch or use 2.6.11 to get my Promise SATA 2 work
<crimsun> I take it 2.6.10-34 doesn't work?
<Soul> so the best thing to do is to download source-package - add a patch somehow and build it?
<Soul> crimsun: With a few-line-patch it could be
<crimsun> Soul: does 2.6.10-34 work?
<Soul> yes. without my SATA-drives :(
<crimsun> I recommend you track Breezy then.
<crimsun> 2.6.12rc should be released soon
<Soul> in Beezy?
<crimsun> yes, but it will be a few days.
<crimsun> (at least)
<crimsun> in the meantime, sure, use 2.6.11-0.2, but be aware that it's not supported at all.
<Soul> if I change  my sources.list and dist-upgrade, do I get 2.6.11 then?
<crimsun> not in main, not supported, no
<Soul> 2.6.11-0.2  gives me kernel-panic
<crimsun> I told you what you need to do
<Soul> track breezy?
<crimsun> see 5 minutes ago.
<Soul> ahh. thanks
<_samuel> when you playing wmp videos in xine this error appear. problem accur while loading a library  wmvdmod.dll
<Soul> how do I add that in GRUB?  (im a LILO fan)
<milez> so, people
<_samuel> whats this problem about.
<milez> is there sense switching to breezy, or is it too risky?
<buz> i did it on saturday
<buz> so far no trouble
<buz> but no obvious gain either
<milez> i see
<buz> does anybody have an app to read out smart hdd temps?
<whiskey_1> i looked at the configure options in wine and i could not see soundblaster related stuff at all
<SpookyET> i've been thinking of moving to linux since i fell in love with amaroK, but open office is pissing me off. OpenOffice Impress is slow as hell.
<whiskey_1> SpookyET, well use koffice or gnomeoffice.....do you really need that heavyweight Sun Open Office stuff
<SpookyET> koffice won't cut it.
<buz> openoffice impress is good enough as long as you dont plan on using fancy slide change effects
<buz> which are evil anyway
<buz> yeah koffice is mostly useless
<Soul> Q: After I saved changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst , how do I apply the changes.. Does just run "grub" do it ?
<crimsun> Breezy's not a good idea yet.
<crimsun> it's usable, certainly
<SpookyET> I heard that 2.0 contains some java code.  open office is slow enough.  does it really need java in it?
<crimsun> gonna see some rough shifts, though.
<whiskey_1> buz, why do you say that...i had koffice working fairly well on gentoo...but it needs some filters that you have to round up
<whiskey_1> buz, like when you try to print from kspread and stuff
<whiskey_1> buz, but the filters are available
<buz> well if you live in that nice land where nobody ever sends you Office files, koffice is nice
<buz> else you rather stick to openoffice
<buz> now the pdf import would be REALLY nice, if it actually worked
<SpookyET> speaking of PDF, KPDF does not work in all cases. I got an eBook, and it is not displayed correctly.  I see weird stuff instead of the text.
<milez> buz, my experience is reverse
<milez> i keep having to open msword hebrew documents in kword because they all show up as gibberish in both abiword and oo
<SpookyET> Hebrew - I am glad I don't have to deal with it anymore.
<SpookyET> I already forgot it.
<Soul> how do I install grub on the bootblock?  can i just edit the file and reboot?
<magda> Soul: in MBR?
<Soul> magda: yes
<magda> grub-install /dev/hdx       x is your hd
<Soul> magda: thanx.  i was misled by the "grub" command
<Soul> magda: /dev/evms/boot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<buz> any silent warriors around?
<magda> Soul: ????
<Soul> magda: thats an error I get from grub-install
<magda> did you do this as admin ?
<Soul> yes
<magda> hmmm no plan
<Soul> magda: found a possible cause in the evms manual  (im used to LILO)..   "kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.4.20 root=/dev/evms/Root ramdisk=16384"
<Soul> magda: the extra (hd0,0) they say are important
<Boogieman> hello
<kay> hello, my Kubuntu Breezy at work can't compile a kernel with the default gcc, 4.0 anymore
<kay> Is this normal, I mean, should linux kernel already compile with gcc 4?
<Boogieman> could it be that kubuntu has some bad problems with paket dependencies? when i want to remove a kde program like konversation. then it always wants to remove kde-base and other importend pakets too.
<uniq> removing konversation wouldn't remove any important packages.
<Boogieman> it was an example
<Boogieman> in my case the most unimportend prorams always wanted to take some inportend pakages with them
<uniq> boogieman: the packages that will be removed are the meta packages. simply an empty package that depends on all the packages in that section of KDE.. as an example: apt-get install kdegames will install ksnake among others.
<uniq> but.
<uniq> apt-get --purge remove ksnake, will remove ksnake and kdegames only.
<uniq> not all the other packages.
<uniq> understand? 
<kay> What I always want is to override a dependency
<uniq> why is that? 
<kay> I want kubuntu-desktop to pull in new stuff
<kay> But some programs, I am already decided against
<Zugot> what is your favorite kde style?
<Boogieman> <uniq> apt-get --purge remove ksnake, will remove ksnake and kdegames only. < but what is with the other games?
<kay> I like k3b e.g., but why should I have it installed without a burner on this machine :p
<kay> Boogieman: The games remain there, but if later new games appear and get added to kdegames, you don't automatically get them added
<kay> Boogieman: This is of interest, if you think of upgrades
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches,goodnigth
<uniq> boogieman: the other games will still be installed. the kdegames package is a metapackage just to install stuff. 
<uniq> kdegames depends on all the games.. but the games does not depend on the kdegames package.
<Boogieman> so i wont see them automatically in the games section when i have kdegames deinstalled?
<uniq> yes you would.
<kay> You mean in the apt tools, or in the menu?
<Boogieman> menu
<kay> In the menu there will only be installed stuff
<Boogieman> so what is the kdegames paket for?
<kay> It is for "install all KDE games"
<uniq> boogieman: every package works by itself. no need to have kdegames installed really.
<kay> Once they are, by the means of pulling in dependencies, its job is done
<kay> The package itself is very small if you look at it
<uniq> yeah.. it's like kay says.. basically a shortcut for installing all the games.
<kay> Or "kde" or "kubuntu-desktop" or "ubuntu-base"
<uniq> sure.
<kay> They have little by themselves, except telling apt what to install
<kay> In Debian alike systems, e.g. Kubuntu, KDE is not just one big thing
<kay> Instead, it is more like one program, one package
<Boogieman> so if some paket wants to take kde-base or kubuntu-desktop or booth with it my kde will still look the same and is still workin after the deinstallation of the paket.
<Boogieman> ?
<kay> To avoid making you select all those manually, the meta packages achieve that
<kay> Boogieman: Exactly
<kay> Boogieman: Are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<Boogieman> hoary
<kay> Then it's fine, just cleanup and remove stuff you don't need
<Boogieman> ok. i think then i can give kubuntu a second chance. it was scarynhg me at first because it wanted to take inportend looking pakets with it when i tried to uninstall something small and unimportend
<kay> I agree, it doesn't look nice when it says you are about to remove something with such a big name like "kde"
<kay> But, if you know what you are doing, this is a unique advantage, nobody else is allowing you to install KDE this finegrained
<Unipa1> Hi, does somebody use the vnc or realvnc package from ubuntu?
<Boogieman> yes and then you try to remove some things you dont need and you stop it every time because it want to take kde-base with it. then it is shure that you think kde will be gone after the uninstall
<kay> Maybe the meta packages should be removed from Kubuntu after the install is finished
<Boogieman> kay what do you mean with finegrained? that it takes pakets with it that are only importend for the installation of all things, but not for running it like kde-base or kde-games?
<uniq> could be a good idea.
<kay> They really only serve a purpose during development like in Breezy now
<will> how do i add a link to the K Menu
<kay> Boogieman: I mean that you get every program as one package and can remove it. In other systems, kdegames is all or nothing
<kay> Boogieman: No way to only install the one game you play there
<Boogieman> in mandrake i can install the games i want or all with kde-base *duck*
<Boogieman> that was a nice thing with mandrake but their company politics with the special club pakets and their update system sucks
<kay> From what I read they have made it through some hard times
<kay> But the sponsor us, because we give you what others did for free attitude... well, it only lasts so long
<will> can anyone tell me how to add a link to the K Menu
<kay> will: Sorry, right click only the K menu
<kay> You ought to see menu editor there
<will> ah yeah! sorry, if you are in a menu. say 2 deep, you cant edit from there!! ahh!
<Boogieman> is the paket kubuntu-desktop importend? some program i had wanted to take it with it.
<kay> Only from the K button
<will> or sorry, you cant ADD a new item there
<Brazmetal> glass-eye,  hey man, remember me?
<Brazmetal> ?
<skaman> hi !
<skaman> anyone experinced problems with Kuser
<skaman> ?
<Brazmetal> hey
<Brazmetal> glass-eye, remember me?
<sdogi> how exacly can you use apt-get to download the package, only download? is apt-get -d install something correct?
<sdogi> it is bugging me a bit
<sdogi> don't understand why i even have to become root for just downloading it
<Zugot> because root owns /var/... blah blah blah
<skaman> sudo apt-get install packagename
<sdogi> yeah that will surely download a package for me :P
<sdogi> Zugot: yeah apparently
<sdogi> i think i'll fetch them manually
<Brazmetal> hey, why my resolv.conf file is reset each boot? I set the dns adresses, and when i reboot the system the internet isn't working cause the values I put in the file desappeared ?
<skaman> anyone has idea about the name of the java plugin for fireofox???
<olive> Hello there
<skaman> hi
<olive> Hello there, I just have a simple question for the Kubuntu Live CD : How can I (easily) access my hard drives ? I don't see any programs to mount partition...
<skaman> i don't think u can
<skaman> with live cd
<skaman> coz u have to edit etc fstab
<skaman> but i never used the livecd
<skaman> so maybe i'm mistaking
<olive> I somehow managed to do it without using fstab by manually 'mount /dev' but it's somewhat crude
<skaman> i think is the only way
<skaman> in the "installed"kubuntu
<skaman> u can do it bi a panel tab
<skaman> by not by ^^
#kubuntu 2005-04-29
<skaman> by not bi ^^
<skaman> ops
<olive> and not very user friendly... it doesn't bother me but it could bother friends for whom I will lend the CD...
<skaman> well i think is prettu UF but i installed it
<olive> Ok I haven't find anything related on the wiki pages...
<KaiL_> hmm, hal doesn't support hd-partitions afair...
<skaman> i do't know about the livecd
<skaman> i think the only way is mounting it with the options
<olive> Strange choice for a live CD. For instance Knoppix automagically mount all the partitions it founds, of course only read-only
<olive> There must be a perfectly rational reason to not do this also for kubuntu, but I don't see any right now..
<skaman> knoppix is thinked as a live cd (coz is only a live cd)
<skaman> do u have a tab near the K button?
<olive> Errr I can't see it right now, I have to reboot before...
<skaman> anyway if it is
<skaman> then u can probably mount hd from there
<spiral> still no final dvd ?
<skaman> just down the home tab
<olive> Is there a place where we can make wishes for the kubuntu/ubuntu live cd ?
<skaman> the forums i think
<skaman> look in ubuntulinux.org
<olive> OK. I'll try. Thanks for your help !
<skaman> ;)
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<Boogieman> how do i get the windows where i can look tru?
<LeeJunFan> Boogieman: you have to enable composite effects in your X config, then go into kde look n feel window behaviour and turn it on.
<LeeJunFan> Boogieman: beware - it doesn't work well on ATI.
<Boogieman> i have nvidia
<Boogieman> thank you for the info LeeJunFan 
<LeeJunFan> np.
<Boogieman> n8
<Brazmetal> hey, why my resolv.conf file is reset each boot? I set the dns adresses, and when i reboot the system the internet isn't working cause the values I put in the file desappeared ?
<skaman> can't help u man
<skaman> but that sounds strange
<_lapin> l
<Zugot> Brazmetal: are you running dhcp?
<Brazmetal> Zugot, no, static
<Brazmetal> I edited the resolv.con and the interfaces manually
<Brazmetal> cause if i use kcontrol, this firles are messed up
<Brazmetal> and it just goes with dhcp
<Zugot> what does /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<screeble> If I've done an "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and decided I'd rather go back to ubuntu (i.e. gnome) will apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" break my install?
<darkaudit> screeble: removing kubuntu-desktop by itself won't do much. It's there to collect the rest of kubuntu, then it can be safely removed
<screeble> I just found this which answers my question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22697
<darkaudit> screeble: you could also simply choose gnome from Sessions on the login screen
<broken_ladder> is it possible to watch realaudio clips in linux?
<broken_ladder> for the love of god..
<kakalto> broken_ladder, sure
<broken_ladder> i'm having a hell of a time with it.
<broken_ladder> the helix player does nothing but crash.
<broken_ladder> realaudio 10 doesn't do anything at all.
<broken_ladder> it just hangs, and nothing comes up if run from the command line.
<broken_ladder> so i don't even see any error message.
<kakalto> from the console, you probably need to specify either an interface or a file to play
<kakalto> 'cause otherwise it's usually a command-line based program
<kakalto> or atleast, that happens often with other programs
<darkaudit> is powernowd useful, or even necessary, on a desktop machine?
<KaiL_> do you have a Sockel 754 or Socket 939 system?
<underlord> i need to convert a divx avi in to an mpeg 1 suitable for use on vcd, or better yet an mpeg 2 for svcd, whats the best way to do this that involves command line as little as possible?
<KaiL_> (oh Socket A it doesn't help that much)
<darkaudit> KaiL_: socket A w/ Athlon XP 2500+ running as 3200+
<KaiL_> try it, but doesn't have that much big effect imho
<darkaudit> I had it running for a while... would vary from 1.6GHz to 2.2GHz
<KaiL_> hmm, 50W or 63W :)
<KaiL_> I wouldn't call that a big effect - but why giving the money to energy companies?
<broken_ladder> why "giving"? ha hah
<KaiL_> ?
<darkaudit> KaiL_: I had to go hunting for the proper cpufreq modules to get it working in the first place...
<KaiL_> those 13W are around 15EUR/Year here in Germany, maybe more
<KaiL_> darkaudit: that's money-saving work - there can be worse things *g*
<KaiL_> powernow-k7 should be
* underlord looks at "mencal" package in apt and wonders if theres anything left that linux doesn't do
<darkaudit> ok... put it back... hovering around 1.6 GHz most of the time... 
<KaiL_> had, that the Athlon XP can't get lower
<KaiL_> Athlon 64 can go to 1GHz and also reduce voltage
<KaiL_> then you have a REALLY cool cpu :)
<KaiL_> and a low energy bill too
* darkaudit is an overclocking n00b, and isn't going mucking about w/ voltages... upping the FSB from 166 to 200 has been enough, and I haven't gone over 40C much at all...
<KaiL_> overclocking is uncool, underclocking is interesting - to get a passive cooled system and to transfer money from the energy bill to more hardware *g*
<darkaudit> :p
<torpid> when you install realplayer, do you have to reboot your machine?
<oBruxo> hau!
<torpid> does anyone know how to make realplayer work in ubuntu?
<oBruxo> agur
<whiskers> interesting article about gpl fonts on slashdot....I can't understand all these people getting upset just because the gpl asks them to turn over all their documents for free if they used a gpl font
<whiskers> i mean this is no different than asking people to turn over all their private databases if they used a gpl database program
<whiskers> so why all the fuss
<whiskers> i mean the whole goal of the gpl is to force all intellectual issues into the public domain for free....so why do people fuss about it now
<whiskers> they don't fuss when they have to turn over all their music and artwork or databases if they used gpl programs so why do they fuss about documents
<whiskers> everyone knows the gpl is designed to increase knowledge in the public domain of any form or type...so why fuss about it now...
<torpid> jesus, i just went into #macintosh to ask some people about their mac experiences, and they just derided me for using linux.
<whiskers> torpid, well mac users are wierd people
<whiskers> torpid, they like to pay outrageous prices for stuff and always have been that way
<whiskers> i think the $700 photoshop was for the mac....as an example
<torpid> lol
<torpid> they say that photoshop elements is more close to gimp, and it costs 99$
<whiskers> torpid, i don't have any idea what apple does or what it sells...i stay out of their business
<whiskers> torpid, apple and silicon graphics is too expensive for me
<whiskers> those ALTIX computers that scale to 256gigs of memory are a little expensive for me
<whiskers> i just stay out of their business entirely
<whiskers> torpid, even MS is too expensive for me....last i heard they wanted $270 just for xp
<whiskers> torpid, and that is not to mention that you have to rebuy all your applications to work with xp
<whiskers> torpid, even if you buy xp
<whiskers> torpid, i agree with the Hungarian...that stuff is too expensive
<torpid> if i can just build a cool pc, and put a cracked version of windoze on it, i might consider that.
<torpid> i'm getting sick of the work it takes to make simple things work in linux.
<torpid> i can't even get a nice xp style multi-user login screen working.
<torpid> the best option is to spawn new logins per user
<kakalto> does kde automagically mount cd's?
<kakalto> nm, I found out
<whiskers> torpid, IBM and MS both have technologies to extract information from anyone using xp....so i would not try to use a cracked copy of xp....you can be severely penalized if caught
<whiskers> torpid, just learn to do without all the nice things in life that cost money
<whiskers> torpid, if you work on your linux machine for 11 years straight...you will eventually get a couple of things working
<torpid> none of my friends have ever been caught, and they do all the updates and everything.
<torpid> i don't have time to hack my computer around.
<torpid> i'm a musician and i have a full time job
<torpid> i need to be able to come home and lay down some tracks and move on to the next task.
<torpid> this is such a tough decision though.
<torpid> hello?
<whiskers> torpid, well i understand your dilemma...many people have it...but if you don't mind giving up all your music for free...well please use linux
<crimsun> eh...
<crimsun> it's completely possible to create a multiuser audio recording workstation
<crimsun> it doesn't make a lot of sense, mind you, but it is _possible_
<torpid> multiuser?
<torpid> lol
<torpid> i just want to be able to make good home recordings.
<whiskers> torpid, well what is the matter with sound recorder and your line in or microphone jack
<whiskers> torpid, you can record all kinds of strange noises
<torpid> lol
<Mansor> hi everyone
<torpid> i guess i could just build a nice windows box for recording audio, and use a kvm
<whiskers> torpid, well just be aware that it will cost you a fortune to use MS stuff
<whiskers> torpid, the last i heard...a retail version of xppro was going for around an astronomical $270
<whiskers> torpid, and that is with no applications
<Mansor> hi anyone uses skype?
<whiskers> Mansor, i was testing it but i plan on uninstalling it soon
<whiskers> Mansor, why did you want to test something
<Mansor> i've got sounds problmes
<Mansor> problems, hehe
<whiskers> Mansor, well let me fire it up on ubuntu and see what you sound like....what is your user name and location...city, country etc
<Mansor> what do you mean test something?
<Mansor> Linuxeroman, Uruguay
<whiskers> Mansor, ok give me a minute
<Mansor> I try everything to set up OSS, but something is missing or not right configured
<Mansor> I've got sound on my kubuntu, xmms, soundsystem, etc
<_tek> hello eveyrone
<Mansor> hi _tek
<_tek> kind of quiet in here today it seems.
<Mansor> yeah it seems
<Mansor> do you use Skype?
<_tek> nope, never have, i had installed it on my laptop but never actually tried to use it. on my desktop i do not have a mic hooked up so seemed pointless
<_tek> i had setup a system with xandros and noticed it was installed by default but again, never used it. i have free calling on my cell anyway so its not saving me much unless i setup a asterisk box or something
<_tek> probably will setup a asterisk box but not for a while. 
<Mansor> sure
<_tek> questions on it?
<Mansor> yes i have sounds problems
<Mansor> everything works fine with the sound system
<_tek> but nothing through skype?
<Mansor> nop
<Mansor> do you know how i can enable to play multisound ability?
<Mansor> anyone knows how to enable multi-channel sound?
<crimsun> multichannel?
<crimsun> as in 5.1 or 7.1?
<Mansor> no, someone tell me i must enable it to use skype
<Mansor> i'm having sounds problems
<_tek> i think that is essentiall part of the kernel config, when that is setup right udev should see the device and create the files to use the mixer and other devices that get created.
<_tek> udev creates them
<_tek> the config of the kernel is what is required for them to be supported. what is your sound card
<_tek> cat /proc/asound/devices
<_tek> cat /proc/asound/cards
<_tek> run those.
<_tek> sorry, im off working on 3 systems at the same time so im not exactly focused on any one thing
<crimsun> Mansor: I have no idea what you mean by "multi-channel"
<crimsun> Mansor: do you mean 5.1, or do you mean "multiple simultaneous streams"?
<kkathman> evening all :)
<kkathman> hey there smouche how are you tonight!
<smouche> hey hey!
<smouche> kkathman - good to see you -- upgrade go well?
<kkathman> yes very well, smouche I now have 3 linux boxes, so I retired 2 more :)
<smouche> good work!  kkathman, I'm having a blast playing with alsamixer and audacity...
<kkathman> smouche so tell me about those two apps...what are they and what are you using them for?
<phxguy> Has anyone in here used klik before?
<smouche> Audacity for recording, alsamixer runs in a terminal and is vastly more convenient to use than kmix
<smouche> kkathman, Audacity isn't bad at all, though the interface takes some getting used to.  Not as good as cooledit in windows, but good enough.
<kkathman> smouche I see...so thats good then :)
<kkathman> I was told about a new "graphics editor" similar to Photoshop, that I am thinking about playing with smouche
<smouche> kkathman, I love these ncurses apps -- like a gui hidden within the gui -- 
<smouche> (alsamixer is ncurses, audacity is not)
<smouche> what's it called kkathman?
<kkathman> its called Krita, KDE app, but from what I have read, its a bit on the experimental side right now
* smouche hears the last chains binding kkathman to windows starting to crack under metel fatigue...
<kkathman> smouche http://www.koffice.org/krita/
<jubei> I follwoed this howto and I still cant burn mp3s in k3b http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044&page=1&pp=10
<kkathman> smouche: hehe, well there also seems to be some promises that Paint Shop Pro might run under Wine, but not sure of the version
<smouche> damn, I'm a sloppy typist and speller on here!  "metal" 
<smouche> I love paint shop pro -- but, I do not drink... wine...
<kkathman> smouche: its ok, I have spell check as I read it
<kkathman> smouche: lol....I have to see what version of PSP I have...I think that Wine supports lower versions
<kkathman> these win emulators kind of tend to support older versions but not newer ones
<smouche> I tried wine once, managed to get the splash screen for Adobe Audacity (formerly cooledit pro -- an audio recording tool) running, that was it!
<kkathman> wine supports like Photoshop 4 and Dreamweaver 4 but not the newer things
<underlord> dreamweaver mx is supported too i think
<kkathman> smouche if you check the wine page, there is a link there to something called "Frank's Corner" and he tells you how to tweak things to run many applications
<smouche> I may give it a try again -
<kkathman> Im going to give krita a spin, possibly, and see if it has any stability whatsoever
<kkathman> they are queueing it for Open Office v4 I think
<smouche> kkathman, I actually like koffice a lot - more than open office anyway.  Just not sure about compatibility of there file formats, etc...
<smouche> don't have koffice on here at the moment  -- not doing any heavy duty office stuff
<smouche> though I should be!
<smouche> Il think I'll apt-get krita too and take a look...
<kkathman> smouche: I dont do any "office stuff" as of yet, but I have used Open Office to test out compatibiity and sure enough you can create docs in Word and read them in Open Office and vice versa...the only issue is the fonts thing.
<smouche> rats, krita doesn't appear to be available outside of the koffice bundles...
<kkathman> oh so you have to dl all of koffice to get it, smouche?
<smouche> kkathman, I know -- I was referring to koffice's compatibility, not oo -- I use oo all the time in windows
<smouche> I don't even own Microsoft Office
<kkathman> I saw the K-office page...and Im pretty impressed
<smouche> I'm pretty impressed with Abiword, actually, for basic word processing.  Fast anyway; open office seems bloated
<smouche> I liked the koffice interface...
<smouche> kkathman, I'm surprised kubuntu didn't go with Koffice by default
<kkathman> smouche: yeah thats kinda interesting, but Open Office has been around alot I guess
<kkathman> I wonder if there is a way to de-install open office if one like Koffice better?
<kkathman> I mean I got 100gb now, so Im not worried
<smouche> I notice krita isn't included in the koffice metapackage --
<kkathman> oh really?
<smouche> so , to answer your question above, kkathman -- no, you don't need the koffice metapackage to get krita, 'cause krita isn't even in there!
<kkathman> I need to check out that krita page again
<smouche> hmmm -- kkathman, that page says:
<smouche> Krita has been under development since 1999, but that doesn't mean it's anywhere near usable yet. Currently (that is, March 2005) working are:
<smouche> etc etc
<kkathman> yeah its now classified as pre-alpha
<kkathman> heres the download site: http://ktown.kde.org/~danimo/krita/preview1/
<chavo> kkathman, krita hasn't been released with koffice yet.
<smouche> heh, kind of like Wine!
<chavo> it's still a little buggy
<kkathman> Krita, previously known as Krayon and KimageShop, is still in pre-alpha state, but is ready to be initially previewed by eager users. The first preview release is now available for downloaKrita, previously known as Krayon and KimageShop, is still in pre-alpha state, but is ready to be initially previewed by eager users. The first preview release is now available for downloa
<chavo> you can get it from cvs head though/
<kkathman> hey chavo :)
<chavo> hello
<kkathman> chavo: have you tried it by chance?
<chavo> kkathman, yes. It's still pretty buggy.
<kkathman> Guess I'll still have to hang onto my windows box for a while...and use PS7 and Flash there
<chavo> it looks nice so far http://2sdw.com/krita.png
<smouche> yeah, probably more worth while experimenting with wine for some of the windows stuff, than with krita.
<smouche> the screen shots look good!
<chavo> Photoshop works well with crossover office.
<chavo> Yeah, like I said it's looking nice, but crashes a lot.
<kkathman> chavo: Photoshop 7??
<chavo> kkathman, That's waht I've heard, never tried it myself.
<kkathman> I thought I read that PS7 was only classified as a bronze app 
<kkathman> wine wont run it
<chavo> I just use the gimp and Paint Shop Pro, not much of an artist.
<chavo> Paint Shop Pro works under wine for me.
<chavo> I use an older version of PSP though.
<smouche> well, that ain't bad!  which version of psp, chavo?
<smouche> ah
<chavo> 7
<kkathman> ah its a Silver App for CrossOver
<kkathman> chavo: Right seems wine does really well for older apps
<_tek> <--gimp rocks, love it use it often
<kkathman> I have PSP 7
<chavo> For me, the gimp does everything I need it to.
<_tek> ditto i have used it now for about 4 years i think. done many webpages and business cards in it.
<_tek> love it
<_tek> pretty decent with it. perfer it over photoshop even but i do not do graphic arts for a living either.
<kkathman> gimp seems to be ok, but I miss alot of the layer effects that I get with PS7
<_tek> cant see paying what they want for photoshop to have to turn around and run it in windows or mess with crossover even though i do have crossover. older version though.
<kkathman> Some of that, Im sure, is that I am unfamiliar with Gimp, and extremely familiar with Photoshop :)
<chavo> Yeah I don't do much graphics work myself. Just my bands website and touching up photos.
<kkathman> _tek: I got PS7, Flash, and DW MX 2004 from a friend for $50
<_tek> same here, couple of flyers every once in a while, my business cards and my websites and every once in a while websites for customers
<_tek> yeah but is it legal?
<_ReDRuM_> lot of graphics people i know who are also linux people say it's not really adequate
<_ReDRuM_> (gimp)
<kkathman> _tek: Oh yes, I have a key and everything with the disk
<_tek> redrum< yeah its also really not 500 - 800 bucks
<kkathman> It was just his copy, and he dumped all his windows stuff and went to Mac
<_tek> ah, ok.. good deal then
<_tek> < -- all legal software, everything....
<_tek> vmware and one other piece of linux software called sep is the only thing i run that isnt free
<_ReDRuM_> whats sep?
<kkathman> It wasnt gonna do him any good, and he said he'd just want something fair....so I offered him $300, 100 for each, and he came back and said...no no no...how about $50 and I said SOLD!
<_ReDRuM_> vmware? why? :P to run windows?
<_tek> sysbotz enterprise platform its a invoicing app i run for my business, essentially its a LAMP app 
<_tek> yes, i work on computers for a living so i have to fire up windows to walk people through issues all the time
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> cool
<kkathman> _tek:  I need a good billing program for my web services company...do you have a link for that?
<kkathman> I
<_tek> had vmware working too but it just took a shit on my after installing winxp_pro into it. now nothing starts up in vmware, going to remove everything and start it over again.
<kkathman> I would preferably like something open source, tho
<_tek> sure, its www.sysbotz.com if i recall correctly
<_ReDRuM_> scam
<_ReDRuM_> sysbotz looks tasty
<_tek> for hosting kkathman?
<_ReDRuM_> you can get a free program called phpcoin that does a limited invoicing etc it doesnt look anything like sysbotz though
<kkathman> _tek: Nah...web design, marketing, systems consulting, blah blah
<_tek> i really like lamp apps. 
<_tek> you looked at sql-ledger?
<kkathman> _tek: I just need something that I can like enter code into it, and it comes back and translates those and prints a bill, then I can mark later when they paid it.
<_tek> its alot more than what you need but it does do nice invoices
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: modernbill is the business
<_ReDRuM_> but its quite pricey
<_ReDRuM_> phpcoin is free and will do (hope your web design skills are ok tho the default interface is junk)
<\sh> morning all
<_ReDRuM_> morning sh
<_ReDRuM_> night sh
* _ReDRuM_ goes to bed
<\sh> hehe
<kkathman> night _ReDRuM_ !
<_tek> later redrum
<\sh> dayshift's coming
<kkathman> morning \sh :)
<_tek> so kkathman have you looked at sql-ledger? its web based which for me is the number one concern
<kkathman> _tek: I just need something to log my hours, have it charge to a client, then print a bill
<kkathman> _tek:  Nope...got a reference for that?
<_tek> sql-ledger will do that. plus one hell of alot more. its done in perl and runs on postgres and apache
<_tek> sql-ledger.net i think? or .org
<kkathman> great _tek, thanks alot I appreciate the references ..I'll check em out
<_tek> its .org i just checked
<_tek> i know business apps pretty damn well
<kkathman> _tek: how pricey are those?
<_tek> also if you do not care about it being web enabled look at gnucash. 
<_tek> all but sep are free
<_tek> or moneydance, its also free
<kkathman> sep is the sysbotz app?
<_tek> yes
<kkathman> k
<_tek> they have two different ones, sep is the higher priced one and what i bought.
<_tek> it had a few things that were nicer for what i do, its all php and xml
<kkathman> wow that sql-ledger is a full bookkeeping system
<_tek> interface is done in dhtml so you can even modify layout
<_tek> yes it is.
* kkathman shivers as he remembers his one course in basic accounting
<\sh> kkathman: u need something like this? http://gttr.sourceforge.net/
<_tek> <--- hates bookkeeping... i just farmed that out to an outside company beginning of this year
<\sh> _tek: there is a fork of sql-ledger for the german market...:) it's nice for a small company :)
<_tek> it is, better for a company that does not have anything in place though or they try to compare to what they were using before.
<kkathman> _tek: Yeah thats a good thing too, the program I use now in windows (I have an "extended" evaluation) has time control with the billing aspect
<_tek> i have done a migration from peachtree2000 to that
<_tek> sucked... hate doing migrations but it pays well
<kkathman> _tek: Yep it does!
<_tek> did a windows to linux migration for one company that took almost 3 months, the damn vendor did not even know how their shit ran...
<_tek> no windows machines left in that company other than one running in win4lin
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> you'd be surprised
<kkathman> The company I work for does major enterprise software for manufacturers..and we have a full staff that does migrations and installations...and we have the same issues with vendors not knowing their stuff
<\sh> last time I did a migration from windows to unix was year before last
<_tek> have one you will laugh about. i setup two computers running knoppix for this hotel in the lobby. after a few months they wanted to have one of the systems to run winXP cause the pilots that come in (its next to an airport) need to use IE in windows for their citrix client software
<_tek> a year later someone stole one of the machines out of the lobby, yes which one they stole?
<\sh> from windows to sun solaris enterprise solutions :) blades with pc cards inside and citrix clients...the best of two worlds for TAs and chiefs ;)
<_tek> yes = guess
<\sh> and good thing was, taking my sun laptop to the toilet and working further on, wireless ;) with the session created before..thank god we know something about smartcards
<_tek> someone stole the knoppix system , it didnt even have a HD. they left the winXP box
<\sh> lol
<kkathman> haha
<_tek> i laughed my ass off
<jair_11> hello guys
<jair_11> I am readyy to install kubuntu
<kkathman> My wife looked at my linux system and wanted to know why my system was so much faster than her win system
<_tek> hello jair
<jair_11> hahaha
<kkathman> go for it jair_11 
<\sh> ok..last cigarette before getting ready for the office
<kkathman> jair_11: O
<_tek> tell her cause your running service pack 3 and she is only running service pack 2
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> HAHA
<jair_11> _tek, how are you I did not realize that kubuntu was born and I download ubuntu. but the thing is I am a kde lover
<WillySilly> my apt is totally screwed over
<kkathman> nah, I told her that I was running Linux and she said she could "never" learn that
<\sh> jair_11: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<WillySilly> the status backup doesnt work
<_tek> im doing well. he beat me to it...
<smouche> well, jair_11 -- if you want, you could install ubuntu, then add kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<jair_11> \sh, but that will be the same can i get rig of gnome?
<kkathman> jair_11: Thats actually good,  you should install the base hoary then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jair_11> ohhh ok
<smouche> but if you don't want gnome at all, better burn kubuntu...
<jair_11> I think will be cool
<jair_11> will not damage anything?
<jair_11> ohh
<_tek> no issues have both installed
<jair_11> kkathman, I think I will give it a try to see both who knows?
<jair_11> _tek, perfect I will check that then
<kkathman> I have both gnome and KDE
<jair_11> also guys I have a small doubt
<_tek> <--hates gnome, totally despises it
<kkathman> but dont install from the kubuntu disk
<jair_11> I was reading that ubuntu come in a enterprise version?
<kkathman> yeah I dont care for it either _tek
<\sh> jair_11: yeah, but for me it doesn't matter, couple of megs more on the HD..good for the support line to know both worlds, sorry three worlds, have xfce4 running as well ;)
<_tek> kde all the way, rather run blackbox than gnome
<jair_11> kubuntu also come in ent... version?
<_tek> not sure, i read something about that too.
<smouche> jair_11 - no it doesn't, unless there's been a major shift in philosophy recently
<_tek> personally its not ready yet, still quite a few bugs
<smouche> but Canonical offers enterprise support plans or something for it
<jair_11> smouche, but if you check on the home page of ubuntu.com they say thata
<jair_11> taht
<jair_11> that
<smouche> thataboy!
<jair_11> check please www.ubuntu.com
<\sh> it's written, that the enterprise version will not cost anything more then the standard edition :)
<jair_11> smouche, sorry
<kkathman> _tek: talk about impressive, I was about to just dump my old Dell P2-450 and decided to do a little experiment to see if I could get ubuntu on it. Runs like a freakin champ and recognized EVERY piece of hardware on it :)
<jair_11> \sh, exacly
<\sh> so enterprise is still the same as standard
<\sh> and standard will be professional 
<\sh> cost the same
<smouche> jair_11, what \sh said, that's what I meant
<jair_11> \sh, ohhh ok
<_tek> which is 0 dollars its free \sh
<jair_11> cool then the last question before pump the cd and reboot my FC 3
<jair_11> hahaha
<jair_11> i also read that the new release are every 18 months
<_tek> oh yeah i believe it kkathman
<\sh> _tek: well...free i don't know, cause there is support for free or from canonical :)
<jair_11> it is easy do the upgrades?
<kkathman> _tek: That Dell had only 128mb of memory in it...and it runs ubuntu flawlessly
<_tek> apt-get update 
<smouche> ya don't need Canonical when ya got #kubuntu!
<\sh> jair_11: 6
<jair_11> I mean from versions to other newer versions
<_tek> followed by apt-get upgrade
<\sh> 6 months per release
<jair_11> \sh, what do you mean?
<jair_11> 6 months right
<_tek> or in terms of versions apt-get dist-upgrade
<\sh> release cycle is 6 monts
<jair_11> guys I want to use a distro for couple of years
<smouche> 6 months, with a possibly very usable release candidate before that...
<_tek> hold on phone call
<jair_11> what can you recommend me then?
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> that is why i hate cell phones
<smouche> kubuntu, why not?  just don't upgrade it if you're happy
<jair_11> guys it is possible update or upgrade from versions>
<jair_11> ?
<smouche> of course.
<\sh> jair_11: running ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop it's nice, it's runnin, better then anything else I saw right now on the linux market
<jair_11> smouche, because remember the cds shipment free that they were giving on the first ubuntu
<\sh> and I'm a really old gentoo compiler fart
<smouche> jair_11, it's using the latest version of kde, and it's superb
<jair_11> cool
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> I have couple of those cds
<jair_11> and I wanted to give it to some friends
<jair_11> but they are 4. something versions
<\sh> jair_11: order new hoary ones
<jair_11> and I don't know if they will be able to upgrade?
<jair_11> hmm so that means that they can not upgrade?
<\sh> jair_11: of course they can
<jair_11> \sh, cool
<jair_11> I want in the future be part of developer of Linux and help in the upgrade processes.
<jair_11> cool
<jair_11> that is one of my dreams
<jair_11> cool
<jair_11> ok guys so then I will be back in couple of minutes, then I assume that after I install i will just run apt-get update and I will be ready to go
<smouche> jair_11
<smouche> you'll probably want to use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jair_11> also I will be prompted on the installation process for the server packages repositories right?
<\sh> jair_11: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<smouche> the basic packages will already be there -- you can add others later
<jair_11> cool
<jair_11> thank you guys I will be back soon ok
<jair_11> thank you this is nice
<smouche> and of course, use "sudo" jair_11 -- there's no log-in as root
<smouche> in ubuntu
<\sh> and I'm getting ready for the office...
<\sh> laters dudes
<jair_11> do you guys know if the kubuntu support the "ipw2100" centrino minipci?
<smouche> take care \sh
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> smouche, perfect got it
<smouche> lot of brits on here, aren't there?
<jair_11> do you guys know if the kubuntu support the "ipw2100" centrino minipci?
<jair_11> smouche, do you know?
<smouche> sorry, jair_11, I don't
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> cool
<kkathman> _tek: Do you have any experience getting systems sensors that are in like /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRN to show up in monitors?
<smouche> still a newbie myself
<jair_11> if is base on debian I think I will have to make the compilation and other configurations from scartch then. cool
<jair_11> ok guys see you
<smouche> good luck
<_tek> kkathman < did it on one box quite a while ago. dont remember it though
<smouche> I gotta go to bed! see ya guys
<kkathman> _tek: I run superkaramba and cant seem to get any monitors to show up
<kkathman> night smouche...cya tomorrow :)
<_tek> i am really bad, i do not document alot of what i do till i have done it 3 or 4 times
<_tek> superkaramba crashes my shit, i can not run it.
<kkathman> really?
<kkathman> I havent had any probs yet
<kkathman> but I only run a monitor and a weather applet
<_tek> crashed me each time i left it up and running for the night
<_tek> i just run gkrellm i have used it forever... 
<kkathman> yeah I started with that one
<kkathman> but even that didnt pick up the sensors
<_tek> i do not remember what all i had to do to get it going, best documentation i found for that though was with nagios
<kkathman> is there a command I can issue to find the IP addresses of all the computers on the network (like an smbtree with IP addrs)
<glass-eye> anyone know the numerical value of the end of file marker in linux?
<glass-eye> ^D
<_tek> kkathman you could ping the broadcast address but windows boxes alot of time do not respond and if the linux boxes are setup to not respond to ICMP they wont either.
<kkathman> _tek: Then what's the linux equivalent of an ipconfig?
<glass-eye> ifconfig
<kkathman> thanks :)
<WillySilly> my apt is totally screwed over
<WillySilly> the status backup doesnt work
* WillySilly cries
<_tek> <-- on phone call
<whiskers> Edgar are you still there...my dsl was knocked out for a long time
<kkathman> hey whiskers !
<whiskers> Edgar if you are still here we will get skype working for you on ubuntu if that is what you want
<paulproteus> kubuntu.de/party is awesome :)
<whiskers> man those bastards knocked out my dsl and stopped me from getting the top secret t2
<whiskers> now i have to start all over
<whiskers> also Edgar needed some help with his Skype on ubuntu and they knocked me out from helping him
<whiskers> these rich capitalist pigs really piss me off
<whiskers> they don't want anybody to have free long distance telephone
<whiskers> they want to screw them out of all their money for long distance communications
<jan> hi anyone make any sense of this http://pastebin.com/272656 ?
<whiskers> man it sure is hard to get the new star wars revolutions film on bit torrent today
<jan> use the news groups 
<whiskers> is anybody else having any trouble getting the new star wars film
<whiskers> the torrent is working but the download speed is slow
<jan> any devs here? Riddell you around?
<whiskers> i can't understand why there would be so much trouble with star wars since the publishers are complying with gnu and making it totally free
<whiskers> and legally free
<kkathman> if I have an install program that has an "sh" suffix, how do I execute that? In a term window or what?
<whiskers> its funny....people are asking for a torrent file of the torrent files to get it
<whiskers> it is going to take forever...i wonder if it is even worth it...has anybody seen it
<ice_1963> what
<whiskers> the new gnu star wars film provided legally free by Panic Stricken
<whiskers> ice_1963, you haven't kept up with the news....people are asking for a torrent file of the torrent files...it is funny
<ice_1963> ok no i have not seen it
<delltony> anyone knwo what the command is to run a scan of the file system?
<delltony> i have tried shutdown -Fr now with no success
<delltony> and touch /forcefsck 
<delltony> when bootin in maintance mode how you remount root to read only
<whiskers> man that thing is barely coming in at 40k/sec...it is going to take more than 1 hour to get this movie
<whiskers> i guess there is not enough people on the torrents
<whiskers> seems to be getting mixed review by some people who claim to have seen it
<whiskers> and it looks like i will have to play it on win98 because they did not use ogg-theora...i don't know why
<whiskers> i wonder how many people are going to try to sell it for money on ebay along with all  that other stuff like nintondo
<whiskers> do they really think that we don't know nintondo is much cheaper than nintendo
<whiskers> some people were even trying to sell openoffice on ebay
<whiskers> these people are crazy to take free stuff and try to make money off of it
<_tek> some people also think you have to pay to have an OS on their computer and ALL os's have virus's
<whiskers> _tek, yes the antivirus guys make megabucks cleaning viruses off peoples data and computers
<whiskers> _tek, they have been doing that since the dos days...when mcaffee was around
<_tek> i also make bucks off of cleaning virus's and spyware off of computers i also recover all of their files and put them back on the system aftewards... thank you clause knopper
<_tek> i do several every week. to the point i am getting ready to open a storefront and run adds on tv just for data recover, spyware and virus removal service
<_tek> bring me your sick wounded and infected XP boxes, 
<_tek> yum yum...
<_tek> tastes like candy from a baby
<_tek> sweeeeeeeet!
<whiskers> well whatever but i think anyone trying to make money off of free stuff has a deficient conscience
<whiskers> selling openoffice on ebay should outrage Sun if not anyone else too
<_tek> im making money off of it, im using knoppix disks to get their data back and charging them hourly to do it. 
<_tek> buy in all honesty when office is like 500 bucks and someone is on dialup your providing them a server by selling them a cd of openoffice
<whiskers> _tek, well then what do you think of nintondo vs nintendo
<_tek> buy=but
<_tek> don't know anything about it.
<whiskers> _tek, yea right...selling a 10cent CD for $15...right...right....
<whiskers> _tek, i remember when gnuwin got busted...because they were recompiling gnu code and trying to sell it to windows users
<whiskers> _tek, some people are crazy and have a deficient conscience
<whiskers> _tek, i saw a lot of crooks in academics where professors were trying to make money off of other people's ideas.
<whiskers> _tek, they were really sick people to ask for a salary to discuss someone elses' idea
<whiskers> _tek, and what is worse ...they spread their sickness like a virus to their students
<whiskers> _tek, it is totally sickening to see someone try to profit off of someone elses' ideas.......that is why Bill Gates is a monster....he tries to make money off of other people's ideas.
<kkathman> anyone had any experience getting Photoshop to install under CrossoverOffice?
<_tek> whiskers> there is nothing in gnu that prevents anyone from making money off of OSS, what is pathetic is when a company takes it try's to hide what it is and then tries to make money out of it.
<_tek> whiskers> i work every day as a linux consultant(althought i make 5 times as much fixing windows problems) and its how i pay my bills. i dont write software, i just make it work and set shit up.
<whiskers> i mean everybody knows these kinds of websites and issues
<whiskers> http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-1724.html
<_tek> to someone who does not have broadband or a cd burner though 15 bucks to not have to spend 500 is a deal. 
<_tek> i give that shit away every day though, everytime i rebuild a windows box and they don't have ms office i make sure the they have openoffice when they walk out with their system
<whiskers> _tek, sounds like you are trying to rationalize and justify what you choose to do.....this is no different than Bill Gates
<_tek> i do not charge for it, but i really dont see an issue with selling them the disk
<whiskers> _tek, the whole point of GNU is to have everything for free...so that no one makes any money
<_tek> whiskers>wrong sparky, do not need to rationalize anything
<_tek> so i should go out and set you up with a laptop running linux for free and convert your business to linux for free so you the business owner makes more money with less expense and i get a fucking xmas card for doing so... nope, dont think so.
<whiskers> _tek, yes and you should give all your creative works in any form away for free and your house and car too
<_tek> i have spent 20 years learning this stuff. you want free help show up here and ask a question you want me to drive to you its a hourly deal.... period
<_tek> don't see anyone showing up for free to do anything for me.
<_tek> ?
<whiskers> _tek, well are you using GNU software
<whiskers> _tek, they wrote it for free just for you.
<whiskers> _tek, and they only ask that you give away everything you have too for free
<_tek> <--does not use windows to do anything other than to walk people out of hell, in other words i have/had it running in vmware but only use linux and helps author a book on windows to linux migrations
<_tek> helps = helped, as in co-author
<whiskers> _tek, again...you are acting like a thief...and trying to make money off of someone elses ideas
<whiskers> _tek, you did not write windows and you did not create GNU/Linux
<_tek> set the crack pipe down skippy
<whiskers> _tek, you are trying to profit off of someone else's ideas
<_tek> what have you written
<whiskers> _tek, that is very sick
<_tek> i am supporting it.
<_tek> you pay a mechanic to change your oil?
<_tek> you pay to have food cooked for you?
<_tek> you buy gasoline from a non-refinery owned company?
<_tek> you buy your computer from intel?
<_tek> do you know what service is???????????????????????????????
<whiskers> _tek, where i bought my parts is irrelevant...i paid for their hardware ideas....not someone trying to capitalize from other's ideas
<_tek> so everyone who owns a computer should know how to put it together of they should not have one?
<whiskers> _tek, capitalism is a terrible sickness and it spreads like a virus
<_tek> what do you do for a living, huh?
<_tek> huh?
<whiskers> _tek, i have not been able to work for 11 years....i don't know how to honestly make one dime
<_tek> i have designed computers, i have studied my ass off for years now. i worked at cisco and logitech in research and development as a prototyper
<whiskers> _tek, oh yeah....logitech's R&D...make me laugh....do you not know they bought and tried to capitalize off of someone else's force feedback idea
<_tek> the fact you do not know how to make a dime is sad in a way, if you know and i mean really really know computers and you have people coming to you with work, you should not do everything for free. 
<_tek> wrong, i was an employee way back when, we licensed a bunch of stuff from emersion technologies, i helped work on the first logitech forcefeedback joysticks. the only other one in existance at that time was by Microsoft
<whiskers> _tek, you think you should pursue money......have you never heard that the love of money is the root of all evil
<_tek> you think im rich? i may not be broke but i work 15 hour days 7 days a week
<whiskers> _tek, highlight....purchased and tried to capitalize off of EMERSION TECHNOLOGIES
<_tek> im not sitting home watching opra
<whiskers> _tek, i hope not...because then you would be supporting the transmission capitalists that try to make money by transmitting other people's ideas
<_tek> what do you do sit at home all day making bread and shoe's so you can walk and eat?
<whiskers> _tek, no i do not have a home...i also have no shoes.
<_tek> well when you find those you might find your brain
<whiskers> _tek, after 11 years of no job you do not own very much
<_tek> if you can sit there and type dude and you know anything about unix you could have a job, sounds more like your lazy
<_tek> that is a different situation
<_tek> or is marketing your skills a bad thing too?
<_tek> dude, you can not really be this clueless, i do not mean to be rude but wake up.
<whiskers> _tek, well you believe what you want...but when you take on a capitalist government and sick capitalist people..you have your hands full and no time for a job not to mention that no one will give you a job
<_tek> then work for the eff or one of a hundred other organizations and fight the fight but fucking paid... duh
<whiskers> _tek, that is totally hypocritical to try to profit off of someone elses' ideas...whether it be defending them or otherwise.
<_tek> idealism is realism practiced over a long period of time
<_tek> so what the company who can not get mail throws away their server and buys another, what is their choice in your world huh?
<whiskers> _tek, figure it out.
<_tek> they get hacked and you do what, nothing? at some point you bring in a professional
<_tek> they pay me to figure it out, they are company not an IT company
<_tek> i do the networks for about 100 companies, some doing as much as 35 million a year online
<_tek> i am not rich dude, im a functional junky i would be doing this even if i did not get paid i love it, its all i do. but i am good.
<_tek> in your world if you did not write it you can not sell it and if you can not install it you sit in your small room and figure it out by yourself. that is a long way away from reality dude.
<_tek> although i did not ask for help when i was learning unix, i did sit there and study and learn it myself, i give back plenty i am the founder of a linux users group i give tons of hours and support away.... you do what again? other than use stuff you do not write or suppport?
<whiskers> _tek, sounds to me that you have an ego the size of your fat wallet....but no conscience at all
<_tek> ROFLOL
<_tek> who taught you linux and how long have you been doing it huh?
<_tek> all i hear so far is you taking, what are you giving?
<_tek> you on gov support? your  not working, you have already said so.
<whiskers> _tek, i have worked with it for 11 years or so and never took one dime and never will in respect of other people's ideas
<_tek> so you run around all day fixing peoples systems for free, what are you the open source fairy?
<_tek> im doing 2-5 systems a day. you teaching anyone about open source? i have monthly classes * that are free and i frequently buy the food* 
<_tek> tell us whiskers, how are you contributing since your so quick to say someone who is making their living doing IT work with linux is *EVIL*
<corp_> hello
<_tek> hello corp how ya doing?
<corp_> okay tek. i just have a small problem
<_tek> hey kkathman
<corp_> i installed a .deb package of a KDE theme
<_tek> ok whats up corp
<corp_> but it doesn't show up in the KDE themes manager
<_tek> have you restarted KDE
<corp_> i closed my session. should i restart X?
<_tek> save anything you have that you need to and do a ctrl-alt-backspace and restart X
<corp_> okbrb
<_tek> k
<_tek> thanks whiskers, quick of you to jump in and help him out.
<_tek> lol
<_tek> <--sorry, drinking beer, which i did not brew
<corp> hmm, no luck
<_tek> your running kubuntu right?
<corp> is there a way to load the theme directly in the screen?
<corp> yes, i am
<_tek> well is it a 3.4 theme, i do not know what they changed in the theme handling
<corp> i installed the baghira theme
<_tek> what theme is it?
<corp> it was in synaptic
<corp> a .deb file
<_tek> but out of kubuntu or just out of the sarge,woody or "what is the unstable tree called?"
<corp> well, i dont know. i just downloaded it that's all
<_tek> what was it called though.
<_tek> it does need to be a 3.4 theme
<corp> the theme is called baghira
<corp> it's a 3.2+ theme
<_tek> ahh, 3.2 will not work, but you can download the source for it and compile it. its not hard... granted be the first one to admit a .deb is easier
<corp> hmm. why would i be able to download it from synaptic then?
<corp> i assumed i would get an error or something
<_tek> hold on, let me check real quick then. didnt think baghira was in universe yet.
<_tek> kwin-bahira?
<_tek> sorry, kwin-baghira
<corp> yes
<corp> now i see, the "widgets" section can be changed to baghira
<_tek> yes, 
<_tek> then you can modify it
<corp> that's it though, i assumed it was a whole theme
<_tek> can also set it by alternate clicking on the top of a title bar and selecting
<_tek> window decorations.
<torpid> or i could just correct the owner of my home directory
<torpid> which somehow got changed to something radically different.
<corp> ok
<whiskers> _tek, i will simply summarize....you have freely received and you should give away FREELY EVERYTHING that you have.
<_tek> hello torpid, yes you can chown the files but you have to be root to do that and to become root type sudo -s and type your password
<whiskers> _tek, it is called being reciprocative
<_tek> whiskers, read the gpl again
<torpid> i typed su - instead
<torpid> to become root
<torpid> this has happened a lot to me since switching to ubuntu.
<torpid> i can't log in because either the permissions of / change, or the owner of /home/me changes.
<_tek> nope not in kubuntu unless you have created a root user and given him a password, there is no root user in kubuntu its using sudo
<torpid> i'm in ubuntu, not kubuntu.
<torpid> of course i created a root user.
<_tek> whiskers you sound like a slacker your not working and your taking a gov check but your not doing anything, wake up dude, you coding anything?
<torpid> lol
<torpid> i live in san francisco. talk about slackers.  everyone's on welfare here.
<torpid> stupid wetbacks come over and have their babies and get medical care, instead of getting deported.
<_tek> ok, torpid.. let me take this to a private room with you, lets get you hooked up. <--hey im in hayward, right across and south from you.
<torpid> i wish i could kick them back to meh-hee-ko
<_tek> hey whiskers want a free trip south?
<_tek> back in a few.
<hunger> How can I get on something like debian/unstable with ubuntu? I have not seen new packages in ages nov!
* hunger grumbles: What good is apt-get if there is nothing to upgrade? ;-)
<corp> my default console font is quite ugly. how can i change it? I changed my fixed-width font in the Control Center...
<whiskers> _tek, i never asked for a government check...i want out of here....they put me in a mental institution on and off for 11 years for questioning this sick government and its sick people
<whiskers> _tek, now if you don't mind i am going to watch the new gnu star wars...it is in...and i am pleased they are complying with gnu and giving away everything they have for free.
<_tek> take the pills whisker yo need them as you watch your video of gnuwars.
<_tek> <---going to bed. full day tomorrow.
<_flo> # join bourginux
<jubei> How can I make k3b burn audio CDs from mp3s?
<`TUX``> using  arson,  or graveman or gcombust  or  eroaster 
<`TUX``> or  reading  the  how to  on the  ubuntu site  
<jubei> the howto did not work for me
<jubei> thanks for listening tux
<jubei> yeah i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044&page=1&pp=10
<jubei> and it didnt pop up in k3b
<jubei> do you know why?
<ikama> Does anybody have also probs to install mplayer
<ikama> The rep is not ok in nerim?
<ikama> Is anybody there?
<jubei> whats wrong with kaffeine?
<jubei> you like mplayer better?
<corp> mm
<corp> annoying that all of my currently installed media players crash when trying to play an mp3 stream
<buz> when will we see firefox 1.0.3
<CellarDoor> marillat
<CellarDoor> oops
<CellarDoor> hello !
<CellarDoor> Can anyone help me with adding marillat repositories ?
<CellarDoor> anyone awake atm ?
<CellarDoor> hi anyone awake yet ?
<pradu> CellarDoor: since few hours, think globally :)
<CellarDoor> hehe :P
<CellarDoor> I got my issue sorted pretty much in #ubuntu so all is good :P
<CellarDoor> bbl
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
* CellarDoor is back.
<CellarDoor> dang
<CellarDoor> I'm getting jerky dvd playback in Kaffeine, is there any way to rectify this ? Whats causing it ?
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<CellarDoor> erm
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to install my nvidia driver but I have to shut down X to do that, but whenever I do ctrl-alt-backspace, it shuts down X and then starts it up again ??
<carambol> hi in konsole i get this err:Could not ge lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock. How i correct this?
<CellarDoor> I'd help If I could carambol but iyam a n00b :P
<carambol> thx
<thoreauputic_> carambol: close synaptic
<carambol> i interrupt a installation incorrectly
<carambol> no open synaptic
<CellarDoor> hey has anyone had problems with dvd playback in Kaffeine ?
<CellarDoor> I'm getting jerky playback and don't know whats causing it
<paulproteus> CellarDoor: I had a problem like this.  I solved it when I changed the sound settings.
<paulproteus> I don't recall the details, I'm afraid.
<CellarDoor> sound settings ?
<CellarDoor> different sound engine ?
<paulproteus> Maybe.
<paulproteus> It was another xine-based program, not Kaffeine, but the problem is likely the same.
<paulproteus> I think switching from direct access to /dev/dsp to ESD fixed it, or the reverse, or something.
<paulproteus> From ALSA to OSS, maybe?
<paulproteus> It's quite fuzzy nowl
<CellarDoor> mm I'll have a look
<CellarDoor> no change
* CellarDoor shrugs
<CellarDoor> how annoying
<_-InMa-_> buenas tardes
* CellarDoor gets a coffee and prepares to trawl the internet for an answer to his Kaffeine problem
<piepre> i have a little problem with kubuntu/german insteat aof the text for the next-button is back (auf dem weiter-knopf steht zurck)
<incubii> i dont understand what you are saying
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> localisation trouble.
<jair_11> hello guys
<jair_11> I have a quick question.
<Choubaka> piepre: have you installed language-support-de?
<CellarDoor> hi jair_11
<jair_11> I want to configure or add an IP address to a : dual gigabit motherboard asus.
<jair_11> CellarDoor, hello how are you today?
<paulproteus> jair_11: man interfaces ?
<jair_11> paulproteus, ok lets check
<CellarDoor> goodems
<CellarDoor> ty
<jair_11> but I am still concern guys that I see that in ubuntu when you type sudo anyone can make root tasks that is something I would like to control.
<piepre> Choubaka: yes
<jair_11> why did they dont leave the root accaunt available like the normal debian?
<jair_11> account
<incubii> jair_11, 'sudo passwd root'
<incubii> then goto user manager and remove your normal user from the admin group
<incubii> you shouldnt be able to sudo after that
<Choubaka> jair_11: the root account is a security risk and needless confusion for newbie users.
<Choubaka> sudo is much easier.
<Choubaka> though it too can be a security risk if misconfigured :p
<jair_11> incubii, yes but that will make a password for my user account then people can just type "sudo" and they are root.
<incubii> no it wont
<incubii> i said remove from admin, not add to
<jair_11> Choubaka, but enytime anyone type the command it will not prompt for the password?
<incubii> people in the admin group get the right to audo
<incubii> as stated in the /etc/sudoers file
<jair_11> hmm
<Choubaka> jair_11: sudo asks for the password
<incubii> unless the file lies that is how i would remove your sudoer privs
<Choubaka> if someone finds out your password, then you suck :)
<jair_11> ohh let me check something
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> My password rules
<CellarDoor> :P
<incubii> i would suggest setting a root password before you remove sudo, else your pretty screwed
<jair_11> I type sudo and I get this: renan@indiana:~$ sudo
<jair_11> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<jair_11> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<jair_11>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<incubii> pr0n, is not a password
<incubii> :P
<CellarDoor> hahaha
<jair_11> I should type the -u and then my user id?
<jair_11> how I should use the sudo command?
<incubii> sudo <command>
<incubii> thats all ive ever needed to do
<jair_11> incubii, that is what i am telling you that command will ask you for a password?
<incubii> yes it will still ask for a password, whether you have rights or not
<jair_11> incubii, give me an example of command?
<jair_11> I can not think in any right now?
<jair_11> so I can see if will ask me
<jair_11> for example, hmmm
<incubii> sudo visudo
<mirco> Hello, all
<incubii> hi mirco 
<jair_11> incubii, I got it i did an example
<mirco> I have a PowerBook15" and nned to know if there's someone out there running X11 on it in Dual-Head or Clone Mode.
<jair_11> accessing to /etc/sudoers as a regular user to edit it using vi will not let you.
<jair_11> the system will prompt you for a password when you type the prefix sudo
<jair_11> then you get the authentication and able to edit it.
<jair_11> cool.
<incubii> yes but you should only edit /etc/sudoers with visudo
<jair_11> perfect works like the mayority of live cds.
<jair_11> ohhh ok
<incubii> :)
<jair_11> what will happend if I edit it using @user sudo vi /etc/sudoers?
<jair_11> what can happend?
<Choubaka> you can botch it and make sudo not work
<incubii> ^
<mirco> I use sudo since years for all short admin-tasks, and i never had trouble after editing with nano, hence I never made a mistake.
<incubii> well its just like you shouldnt edit the password file or group file, you should use the tools. theres nothing stopping you though from doing it
<jair_11> ohh ok
<jair_11> then the tool I should use is visudo /etc/sudoers?
<membreya> jair_11: just type sudo visudo
<jair_11> membreya, ohh ok
<da_bon_bon> does wine interface with the kernel ? i mean, if i use wine on 2.6.11.7 and on 2.6.12-rc2, will my milage vary, as in installing apps, smooth functioning of apps ??
<incubii> id like to answer your question only i am on PPC
<membreya> so ..when do we get luminocity? :)
<da_bon_bon> incubii: me ?
<incubii> yes
<Choubaka> membreya: not now
<da_bon_bon> incubii: oh ok. np
<membreya> Choubaka: ...bu...but I want it ..it's SO OSX! :D
<jair_11> membreya, ok
<jair_11> look
<Choubaka> membreya: :D
<Choubaka> then install it from source.
<membreya> plus it looks awesome, even on a shitty vid card
<membreya> there's source for it ? :D
<Choubaka> of course :p
<Choubaka> all software has source.
<jair_11> membreya, I did this " sudo vi /etc/sudoears" right and I get the message that I have to run or edit it using the command visudo
<membreya> jair_11: i said..run sudo visudo
<jair_11> membreya, but how can I become a root before run vi sudo?
<membreya> jair_11: sudo makes you root
<membreya> if you don't trust it, do a sudo -s -H
<membreya> Choubaka: ..the only link I've seen so far is http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<buz> what does cups mean?
<buz> [18/Apr/2005:15:11:50 +0200]  [Job 121]  Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied
<jair_11> membreya, crap I did something here
<membreya> oh wait..found a wiki ;) lol
<buz> worked yesterday
<Choubaka> membreya: http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<buz> didnt change anything
<jair_11> membreya, I have now nano I think editing the file and terminal command vi
<membreya> Choubaka: ..how stable is it though ? :P
<jair_11> membreya, how can i discard the changes on nano
<membreya> jair_11: by default sudo visudo will open nano
<Choubaka> I wouldn't install it on a production machine
<Choubaka> but if you have a sandbox, go for it
<jair_11> crap i hate nano
<Choubaka> :D
<membreya> Choubaka: ctrl+x and no when it prompts you to save ;)
<membreya> i love nano :)
<jair_11> ok
<membreya> Choubaka: ..that's not much of an answer :P
<buz> bloody cups
<buz> never works when i need it
<jair_11> how I exit this without save write lines?
<Choubaka> membreya: it's experimental software :p
<membreya> Choubaka: if it gives you an idea of the value I put on my box, I'm running breezy
<jair_11> before I just pump the debian sarge RC3 and forget about this ...tu
<membreya> jair_11: i just told you ..press ctrl+x and then n
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> thanks
<Choubaka> membreya: this is worse.
<membreya> hmmm how long till a production model is released?
<Choubaka> No-one knows. :p
<membreya> cos damnit, it gives me a software w00d :P
<membreya> and I havent had that since doom 3
<membreya> :P
<Choubaka> you'll be installing huge amounts of stuff outside package management.
<CellarDoor> I've heard that the new wobbly windows stuff and all will be in the next gnome release in sept - nov ??
<membreya> sept-nov...awwww crap
<incubii> if i change my repos from hoary to breezy can i apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<membreya> and gnome can bite my arse
<membreya> incubii: change your repos, then do a sudo apt-get update
<incubii> ok cool
<membreya> then do the apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<incubii> ill do that at work
<incubii> yeah thats what i meant
<jair_11> hmm when you install kubuntu it install the samne evolution?
<CellarDoor> KDE is on a similar timeframe
<CellarDoor> theyre both utilizing new features in X
<jair_11> or you can use the kde suite kmail,koffice, etc?
<membreya> CellarDoor: so KDE4 in sept/nov?
<membreya> :)
<membreya> jair_11: evolution is for gnome :)
<CellarDoor> not sure when KDE4 is comming out
<membreya> incubii: mmm breezy...gcc4 goodness :P
<membreya> damn that's bleeding edge
<incubii> heh
<membreya> CellarDoor: ...main thing I'm looking forward to in KDE4...true alpha blending on konsole lol
<incubii> it doesnt bother me when you have 8mb down
<incubii> but here at home i have 28.8kb down
<incubii> :D
<membreya> ewwwwwwww
<CellarDoor> there's going to be eyecandy in KDE4
<membreya> stupid download..its only going 150kB/s
<incubii> os x eyecandy ?
<jair_11> membreya, why this do not work? renan@indiana:~$ sudo visudo /etc/
<jair_11> usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<jair_11> renan@indiana:~$
<membreya> CellarDoor: ...and speed improvements :D
<CellarDoor> thats the aim - and better
<incubii> cool
<jair_11> I am doing the holly sudo comamnd time consuming command
<membreya> jair_11: you should just need to do a sudo visudo
<CellarDoor> yah speed :D
<membreya> OSX makes me happy.. i can sit for hours minimising and maximising windows :D
<CellarDoor> hehhe
<incubii> im looking forward to improved VFS
<jair_11> I think is a nice distro guys the only thing is the sudo thing time consuming all my life using linux since 2 years and a half and first time I have to do sudo for everything.
<buz> jair_11: sudo passwd and set a root pw ;-)
<membreya> jair_11: ..so create a sudo password :P
<incubii> jair_11, 'sudo passwd root'
<membreya> or alias sudo -s -H :P
<buz> why can't i print
<membreya> gah .. #ubuntu ..too much traffic..my log is like 20 megabytes :|
<CellarDoor> hehe
<incubii> lol
<CellarDoor> things on the desktop are heating up
<jair_11> I did that
<jair_11> I create a sudo password
<jair_11> but I have to type sudo still
<membreya> hmm 1 character = 1 bit...8bits to a byte..1024 bytes to a kilobyte..1024 kilobytes to a megabyte..damn that's a lot of characters in the log
<jair_11> sudo sudo sudo
<jair_11> hate it
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> thank you guys
<membreya> jair_11: ...deal :P
<CellarDoor> by years end it is quite possible there will be a new OSX with new eyecandy, a new KDE with new eyecandy, a new gnome with new eyecandy... WinXP ? pfft !
<jair_11> good luck with ubuntu and kubuntu
<incubii> membreya, 1 character = 1 byte
<CellarDoor> sudo is a mac thing
<membreya> CellarDoor: only thing I know of coming out for OSX is tiger...
<Choubaka> sudo is cool.
<jair_11> nothing better than debian GNU
<membreya> incubii: ..bollocks... :P
<jair_11> bye
<Choubaka> incubii: that depends on the encoding, doesn't it?
<CellarDoor> yeah membreya, bet it has new eyecandy ;)
<incubii> yeah true
<incubii> but ittl never be 1 bit
<Choubaka> ittl?
<incubii> as in it will
<CellarDoor> hey has anyone had problems with jerky dvd playback in Kaffeine
<CellarDoor> ?
<incubii> yes
<membreya> incubii: ...awesome thing in breezy...amule rc8...looks much crisper :) the buttons actually fit in the screen :P
<incubii> and vlc
<incubii> and mplayer
<CellarDoor> ooeer know what causes it ?
<incubii> i turned dma on
<incubii> seemed to temp fix
<incubii> then it came back
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> dma ? how do I turn that on ?
<incubii> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<membreya> incubii: i swear I have to alias that :|
<Choubaka> alias what?
<membreya> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<Choubaka> just edit /etc/hdparm.conf 
<membreya> so that when people ask it
<Choubaka> righ.
<Choubaka> :p
<CellarDoor> thanks incubii, I'll see how that goes
<membreya> bear in mind, when you edit your hdparm.conf you will get a message at boot saying device not found..ignore it :P
<CellarDoor> I've had problems with Kaffeine playback before, once it was acpi, once it was the Kasbar refreshing its thumbnails :P... but this time I was stumped 
* CellarDoor puts in a dvd to see how playback is now
<incubii> i wonder what would happen if i enable dma on the ipod
<membreya> oh ..for major improvements in tiger (theres about 200 in total) http://www.expercom.com/product_detail.html?PRODUCT_ID=321519
<incubii> i find cd/dvd makes kde shit itself on my g4
<incubii> i have to upgrade an office of 50 G5s to tiger when it comes out
<darkaudit> membreya: I'd set the -X70 switch on /dev/hda and it would give me 'device not ready for command' errors... I removed it, and found that the drive was going to use that mode anyway :)
<membreya> darkaudit: i was just referring to boot errors..the drive still worked perfectly :)
<CellarDoor> ooeer its fixed
<darkaudit> membreya: same here...
<incubii> lucky you
<CellarDoor> now... how do I make that permanent ?
<membreya> ok..I'm going to seem like a retard...but does KDE use metacity or what?
<membreya> darkaudit: ok :)
<membreya> CellarDoor: read above re editing /etc/hdparm.conf
<membreya> :P
<CellarDoor> aah
<CellarDoor> :P
<darkaudit> metacity is gnome only
<incubii> /etc/hdparm
<incubii> .conf
<membreya> so ...luminocity is ONLY for gnome...
<CellarDoor> I like wobbly windows :P
<darkaudit> dunno... I switched to XFCE yesterday ;)
<membreya> CellarDoor: that's luminocity right ?
<incubii> i want xwaes
<membreya> or the KDE version?
<incubii> xwaves*
<membreya> xwaves?
<membreya> CellarDoor: ..i demand you give me info on wobbly windows :P
<incubii> let me get a screenies for you
<membreya> i want OSX stylings and I want it now
<CellarDoor> If its utilizing new functionality in X, there's no reason why KDE cant have the same features
<CellarDoor> hehe
<darkaudit> there was something on the project on slashdot a couple weeks back... big time eye candy in the works
<buz> any osx users around?
<CellarDoor> membreya have you seen those little clips ?
<membreya> damn make me sit at the G4 at work minimising and maximising for 10 mins a day just to get my kick
<membreya> CellarDoor: i have :) that's luminocity :)
<buz> how can i get OSX to print to my cups on kubuntu
<CellarDoor> aah
<membreya> buz: ..look at incubii :)
<membreya> you run dual g5's at your work don't you incubii ?
<incubii> i run many
* CellarDoor goes back to what he was doing before he distracted himself with desktop vanities
<membreya> aah :)
<membreya> stock broking wasnt it incubii ? :|
<membreya> I forget people :P
<incubii> we use samba to share our printers though
<incubii> yes
<incubii> which communicate through IPP
<membreya> samba 0wns me :)
<buz> i don't wanna install samba if i can avoid it
<membreya> i run my computer a little silly though, I run mysqld and mythtv backend, samba, apache2, squid :P
<membreya> oh and webmin :)
<membreya> no wonder my ram usages is so high
<membreya> and don't blame KDE :P
<incubii> i think you can avoid it its just how we do things since we run our domain using samba
<buz> grrrrrrrrrr
<buz> usb is somehow broken i guess
<incubii> looking forward to samba 4
<membreya> whens that incubii ?
<incubii> i hate forcing windows XP to use NT4 policies
<darkaudit> hmm... error 500 'internal server error' on backports repo...
<incubii> no idea its in the susan stage
<incubii> which means its partly working
<incubii> lol
<buz> fuck 
<buz> cups worked last night, now it's nothing
<buz> not even reinstalling printers helps
<darkaudit> xp box is doing better duty as a coffee table... it's been disconnected for a week now :)
<incubii> lol darkaudit 
<incubii> i have to migrate all desktops from my nice stable windows 2000 setup to XP SP2 with all its headaches
<incubii> :|
<membreya> XP is c00l :P
<buz> thats where i've chosen to go to kubuntu
<membreya> actually .. i think my company's going to it next year
<incubii> yeah cool like th emorge
<darkaudit> once I moved my music collection to this box, I was set
<membreya> since my company has about 10,000 employees..going to XP will be a nightmare
<incubii> heh
<incubii> well its about 50 machines for me
<membreya> I'm glad I'm just a grunt :)
<incubii> buti have to rebuild the Unattended Network Install
* darkaudit built mplayer and rebuilt libtunepimp-bin...
<incubii> which i dont want to do
<membreya> incubii: find a way to run them all as dumb terminals and build a huge mofo server :D
<incubii> i proposed that
* buz needs to print his homework
<buz> no luck
<incubii> no such luck
<darkaudit> mplayer home page recommends building one's own .deb and has instructions on how to do so
<incubii> the server would crumble under the load
<membreya> beowulf perhaps? :D
<incubii> its amazing how much grunt these things need
<incubii> our G5's are maxed out 99% of the time
<membreya> macs defy intels mentality of mhz :)
<incubii> even the Dual 2.7ghz 
<membreya> G5.. *mmmmmm*
<membreya> can one just "disappear" for me incubii ? :)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> fuck i dont think i could move the things that far
<membreya> or do you have one of those stupid asset registers? :(
<incubii> well we have asset tags
<incubii> but they arent really kept track of
<incubii> just in peoples heads
<incubii> ;)
<incubii> not enough G5's to make 1 vanish though
<membreya> often thought of stealing an LCD from work..they're only 17"
<membreya> but there's no sec cams on the floor
<membreya> or doing a RAM raid on the box :)
<membreya> RAM/HDD
<incubii> lol
<membreya> they're only P4 1.7's :|
<incubii> i upgrade our compaq 1.7s to 3.2s
<incubii> 1.5gb ram
<incubii> still crawl like a dog
<membreya> i would imagine
<incubii> so we are moving those to HP XW6200s
<membreya> especially since g5's are crawling
<incubii> Dual Xeon 3.6ghz
<incubii> 4gb ram
<incubii> :D
<membreya> xeon schmeon..move to AMD64 :D
<incubii> these PCs mainly run thunderbird
<incubii> lol
<membreya> itaniums? :D
<membreya> thunderbird or thunderbirds? :P
<incubii> we have 6 4 way opteron servers, and i propsed today to upgrade everyone to 4way opteron systems for desktops in the future
<incubii> uinless the G5's can keep pace
<incubii> get to test out the dual dual cores when they come out
* buz starts manic laughing
<buz> how's that even possible: Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied
<buz> cupsd runs as root, wtf is wrong
<incubii> lol
<incubii> that sounds a lil broken
<buz> but cat > /dev/usb/lp0 works
<buz> i hate printers
<incubii> because my motherboard does not powerdown, it keeps power to the USB ports, which screws up my printer when the comp is turned off and its on. It will no turn off. the only way is to pull the plug on it
<incubii> :)
<membreya> well USB is PLUG and play :P
<incubii> PLUG and wont STFU
<membreya> lol
<membreya> hmmm wonder if ubuntu would support bioscan technology :|
<buz> interesting
<buz> D [18/Apr/2005:15:50:08 +0200]  [Job 3]  renderer command: level=0; printf "%!\n%% %%\n<</ManualFeed false>>setpagedevice\n<</Duplex false>>setpagedevice\n"; if [ $level -gt 0 ] ; then if [ $level -lt 99 ] ; then level=" -dLanguageLevel=$level"; else level=""; fi; gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pswrite$level -sOutputFile=- -; else cat; fi
<buz> D [18/Apr/2005:15:50:08 +0200]  [Job 3]  sh: line 0: printf: `!': invalid format character
<buz> seems like kcontrol generates fucked up cups configs???
<buz> that too worked in the past
<membreya> kcontrol itself is fucked up :P
* incubii agrees
<buz> mhh its still better than configuring cups by hand, by a loooong sht
<incubii> and with that i must leave for sleep
<incubii> gnite
<membreya> since I went to breezy it no longer goes into administrator mode for me :(
<buz> mhh maybe i shouldnt have done that...
<buz> doesn't seem to work, either
<buz> but i just HAD to go bleeding edge...
<buz> noooow, how can i get back to hoary....
<buz> there's no dist-downgrade right?
<membreya> nope :)
<sikor_sxe> i have problems switching my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 800x600
<membreya> and besides that...kcontrol is the only problem i have :) everything else works perfectly
<membreya> i prefer to be bleeding edge..plus the daily updates make me feel warm n fuzzy
<buz> yeah they do
<buz> but not being able to print homework is kinda bad
<buz> especially when it's due tomorrow
<membreya> raw dump it to the printer? :)
<buz> mhh its oo stuff
<buz> it would probably look kinda weird
<membreya> damn control characters
<buz> yeah
<buz> and special chars won't work either
<membreya> http://localhost.localdomain:631/ says that administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons..is there any way to enable them ?
<buz> does printing work for you on breezy
<membreya> i dont have a printer :P
<membreya> well i do
<membreya> just not hooked up
<buz> grrr
<buz> i need this to work
<paulproteus> buz: I suggest:
<paulproteus> apt-get --purge cupsys-*
<buz> that i just did
<paulproteus> And then using the gnome-system-tools to configure CUPS.
<buz> i dont have gnome on the machine
<paulproteus> I always keep both around "just in case" :)
<buz> i think its a filter issue of some sort
<membreya> buz: can't you use a different printer system?
<buz> maybe
<paulproteus> And what printer, buz?
<buz> postscript
<buz> native ps2
<paulproteus> Oh, really!
<buz> yeah
<paulproteus> Then you should be able to the cat the PostScript to the printer.
<buz> which makes it even weirder if you ask me
<buz> point
<buz> i'll try that 
<paulproteus> Yeah, that's true.  Who ever heard of PostScript printers being broken?
<membreya> buz: ..that's what i said before...
<paulproteus> (10:07:42) itamar: maybe they will rewrite flash in postscript
<paulproteus> (10:07:55) berencreuz: >_<
<paulproteus> (10:07:58) itamar: I bet you could write a javascript interpreter in postscript, given enough time
<paulproteus> Discussion on #joiito of Adobe purchase of Macromedia.
<buz>  [18/Apr/2005:16:00:56 +0200]  [Job 2]  renderer PID kid4=9995
<buz> D [18/Apr/2005:16:00:56 +0200]  [Job 2]  renderer command: level=0; printf "%!\n%% %%\n<</ManualFeed false>>setpagedevice\n<</Duplex false>>setpagedevice\n"; if [ $level -gt 0 ] ; then if [ $level -lt 99 ] ; then level=" -dLanguageLevel=$level"; else level=""; fi; gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pswrite$level -sOutputFile=- -; else cat; fi
<buz> D [18/Apr/2005:16:00:56 +0200]  [Job 2]  sh: line 0: printf: `!': invalid format character
<buz> some madman once wrote a httpd in postscript
<membreya> i just want them to release a version of flash for amd64 :P
<buz> i just want flash to be gone
<membreya> lol
<kkathman> morning all :)
<membreya> hey kkathman :)
<membreya> hmmm what's the default workground that mswindows assigns itself? mswindows?
<paulproteus> workgroup?
<paulproteus> MSHOME for XP Home.
<membreya> just using network browser I can't find my friends computer..yet I can samba to her computer
<membreya> XP Pro paulproteus 
<membreya> and smbtree doesn't show her computer either
<paulproteus> (More on the adobe and Macromedia story: Notice that www.adobe.com is down.)
<buz> maybe a fake
<membreya> works for me paulproteus 
<buz> seems at least slashdotted to me
<paulproteus> "The document contains no data" is what I get after a long wait.
<membreya> nup...loads fine for me
<buz> where can i set print to file again?
<membreya> and doing a wget www.adobe.com works
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> anyone work extensively with wine in ubuntu?
<paulproteus> I'm outta here, good day all.
<membreya> ciao paulproteus :)
<bti> hi all
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<Raven_> "kde windows manager moveend", in one example
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager moveend", in one example more acurate
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> doh. kontact eat all my ram+hdd
<gsuveg> after reboot it eat cca 300MB ram, 600MB swap + 800MB hdd
<gsuveg> anybody have idea why ?
<Choubaka> gsuveg: It's  broken. :P
<gsuveg> Choubaka: why ?
<gsuveg> what can i make ?
<Choubaka> are you running hoary? :/
<gsuveg> y
<Choubaka> yes? :p
<gsuveg> im use is after rc
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> today, after reboot make it this crazy
<gsuveg> it eat 1.5GB hdd 
<Choubaka> terminate it
<gsuveg> i dont find where it
<gsuveg> killed
<Choubaka> file a bug report.
<gsuveg> hmm? how ?
<Choubaka> contact ubuntu developers or something
<gsuveg> ok :(
<gsuveg> i need my mails :/
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<Raven_> anyone have any ideas of how to turn this off?
<March-RX8> hello
<March-RX8> does anyone know how to configure ppoe?
<gsuveg> Choubaka: it sound like one index file was broken
<gsuveg> i hope ;)
<Choubaka> hmm. :)
<gsuveg> QGArray::at: Absolute index 892424732 out of range
<gsuveg>  ^
<March-RX8> hey ppl could someone help me?
<gsuveg> March-RX8: ask ;)
<March-RX8> how can i configure pppoe in kubuntu?
<sdogi> pppoe<tab> so i guess something like pppoeconf, actually there should be some gui tool for that too i think
<gsuveg> March-RX8: i dont know
<March-RX8> thanks anyway
<whiskers> wow the new FreeCIV game looks good on the screenshots....nice to see people complying with GNU and giving away everything they have for free...
<whiskers> that makes the GNU collection of great movies with GNU Star Wars, great music with videopianist....and great code
<whiskers> and great games
<whiskers> but i don't see why everybody in the US calls GNU communist
<whiskers> because communists try to satisfy material needs....GNU people give away everything they have for free and do with nothing and starve in the streets
<whiskers> this is clearly not communist
* CellarDoor is back.
<whiskers> GNU is neither capitalist nor communist...it is perfect altruism...and the noblest of all
<gsuveg> Choubaka: resolved :(
<ranmadfgh> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu 5.4 and was traying to get my dlink wifi adapter working... The problem is, I cannot access the network settings anymore in superuser mode ?
<ranmadfgh> seems like a bug, when I click "superuser mode", I enter my password (wich is correct), and then cannot access 
<ranmadfgh> it worked for a while, but not anymore... even reboot doesn't help
<ranmadfgh> please I go mad.. 
<buz> ranmadfgh: try running it as kdesu kcontrol
<buz> or kdesu whateverappyouneed
<ranmadfgh> I see the red square around the window for a while, and then it goes back to the KDE control center network pannel
<ranmadfgh> ok I try this buz
<whiskers> and GNU teaches and helps others to become altruistic because it forces them to give away all their internal documents, code, music, games, books, and everything else for absolutely FREE......in the true spirit of FREEDOM
<Choubaka> :p
<Choubaka> the world would be a nice place to live in if everyone was altruistic.
<Choubaka> but no-one really is. :)
<whiskers> Choubaka,  well you are saying that by using the REAL altruism of others.
<Choubaka> how so?
<Choubaka> :)
<kkathman> is anyone running gkrellm in kubuntu...got a question on how to configure the mail part
<whiskers> Choubaka, are you not using GNU material to make that statement with?
<Choubaka> Hmm, yeah.
<Choubaka> But I don't think it spawned from entirely from altruism.
<malte> ehm. where can i find kaffeine 0.6ubuntu3?
<Choubaka> Someone saw the need to create a good tool, and decided he'd let others benefit from it as well.
<malte> it doesn't seem to exist in universe/multiverse
<Choubaka> Those others too interest, and the final product is a result of cooperation. :)
<buz> i don't think the concept of altruism even exists
<ranmadfgh> buz, thanks !! it almost helped :-)
<Choubaka> took*
<ranmadfgh> at leaset I can activate the eth0... 
<\sh> re
<buz> well if it doesnt work now it's not a permission issue at least
<ranmadfgh> it says "activating eth0", then the red cross goes like a green sign.. and 1 second after goes red again
<ranmadfgh> what s strange thing.. :-)
<kkathman> howdy there \sh :)
<buz> is there really NO way to downgrade?
<Choubaka> individual packages, yes.
<Choubaka> otherwise, not really :/
<ranmadfgh> yeeeeeeeeeeeeees it's FINALY OK buz
<ranmadfgh> you know what ? the rj-45 plug is dead
<ranmadfgh> hardware trouble
<whiskers> Choubaka, altruism is not about cooperation or COLLUSION....it is about full self-sacrifice for the benefit of others......and the GNU people are doing it and finding true FREEDOM....because as the musician once said..."Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose"
<Choubaka> I know what altruism is. :)
<ranmadfgh> those bloody xircom rj-45 to pcmcia adapters !!!
<ranmadfgh> thanks but for your help
<ranmadfgh> buz
<buz> ur welcome
<CellarDoor> Free as in beer
<buz> no, they do it for themselves primariliy
<kkathman> lol
<Choubaka> And while the GNU ideology ultimately aims towards the good of everyone, I don't think individual GNU people are perfectly altruistic.
<buz> they get a non monetary gratification from it
<buz> either because they feel good about it, like doing it or improve their CV for future jobs
<\sh> hmmm...how could i get rid of gnome ?
<buz> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<\sh> nono
<kkathman> \sh is that really possible?
<\sh> I need to remove it..cause I'm running a server
<kkathman> \sh there are so many underpinnings for libs...but I've never tried...I run a server too but I just boot to command line
<Choubaka> It'll look nice on a CV... "I have been a Linux kernel hacker for five years" :)
<\sh> kkathman: my xserver-xorg is not starting, cause no mouse, no screen, no keyboard ;)
<kkathman> ahhh ok gotcha
<whiskers> buz, don't project your own shortcomings and perverted philosophy on the true altruism of others that are working very hard to give everything away for free....and ask nothing in return but the right to starve to death.
<buz> i'll admit i am biased
<zAo^> I went from ubuntu to kubuntu; how can I remove gnome?
<\sh> ah
<\sh> apt-get remove `cat /var/lib/dpkg/available|grep "Package: gnome-"|awk '{ print $2 }'`
<\sh> thats helping
<\sh> 282MB free
<\sh> ok..no gnome or kde anymore ;)
<zAo^> lol
<Choubaka> Hmm. :)
<Choubaka> I'm happy that I can benefit from the work of others. I am not a coder so there's only so much I can do.
<zAo^> what when I remove ubuntu-desktop??
<Choubaka> nothing.
<Choubaka> So I'll help newbies to get accustomed to the system, or complain about misfeatures, hoping some developer will see truth in my complaints and fix it. ;) 
<zAo^> with debfoster ?
<Choubaka> zAo^: I don't suggest you remove it, anyway.
<Choubaka> but there's no harm if you do.
<Fhigo> sup... is it possibe to install skype via kynaptic?
<ice_1963> if you add the non free 
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> ok
<ice_1963> and install synaptik
<Fhigo> why?
<Fhigo> i like kynaptic more ^^ ;)
<ice_1963> =)
<Fhigo> cauz its a part of kubuntu
<Fhigo> :)
<Choubaka> synaptic is for gnome :p
<Fhigo> exactly :)
<Choubaka> I don't use either, though
<Fhigo> but
<Choubaka> I find my "masenna" alias more effective 
<ice_1963> i know 
<Fhigo> i need the adresses for my apt-list
<Fhigo> can anybody tell me?
<ice_1963> brb
<CellarDoor> kynaptic looks prettier but lacks some functionality
<Fhigo> yes CellarDoor :)
<ice_1963> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Fhigo> but i think its goin to improve
<Fhigo> or .. lets say.. i hope so ;)
<CellarDoor> yeah no doubt
<Fhigo> hm
<Fhigo> how to update kubuntu?
<Fhigo> hmm
<whiskers> Fhigo, yes...skype will install if you care to use it but it is not completely free.
<Fhigo> why not free?
<whiskers> Fhigo, well they don't want to give up their source code so everyone else can make a competitive product for FREE
<Fhigo> ok thats right :)
<whiskers> Fhigo, but as i understand the closed source is free as in beer
<Fhigo> hmm which kde version is kubuntu using?
<Fhigo> 3.4?
<CellarDoor> yeah
<Fhigo> hmm i c
<Fhigo> cause its not stable
<Fhigo> sometimes it cracks up
<Fhigo> my konqueror e.g.
<CellarDoor> yeah, there's a problem with Konqueror, I posted a winge about it at KDE dot and they said its not a KDE issue but its a known problem with kubuntu
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> ok
<Fhigo> so if its fixed anytime.. i'll be happy :)
<CellarDoor> so I'm expecting it to get fixed pretty soon
<CellarDoor> yeah
<Fhigo> nice :)
<Fhigo> just trying to install java
<CellarDoor> I think the folks just jumped the gun a little and perhaps should have given it more time in testing
<Fhigo> yeah
<CellarDoor> The only real problem I've had
<Fhigo> thats right
<Fhigo> yep
<Fhigo> but kubuntu is really nice :)
<ice_1963> how about flashplayer
<Fhigo> what about it?
<CellarDoor> yeah I'm really liking kubuntu
<ice_1963> can you install it ???
<CellarDoor> I moved from Mandrake
<CellarDoor> :P
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> ice_1963, just trying :)
<CellarDoor> I really wanted KDE 3.4 and Mandrake (now Mandriva) were faffing about with 3.3 and doing backports of stuff from 3.4... :/
<CellarDoor> wierd
<Fhigo> hmm
<Fhigo> strange
<Fhigo> O.o
<Fhigo> but .. who needs mandriva O.o
<Fhigo> i'm away... xbox :)
<kkathman> well I have come to the conclusion that the Gimp is just a non-intuitive application :(
<CellarDoor> I've still got 160 days of Mandriva club membership left if you want it ;)
<CellarDoor> Gimp ? Can you say, "right click" ?
<kkathman> CellarDoor: yep... Im exaggerating Im sure...Im just SO used to Photoshop and its interface...
<CellarDoor> hehe :)
<CellarDoor> yeah I stick to what Im used to
<kkathman> CellarDoor: when I want to do a drop shadow in PS, I can actually adjust and SEE it while I do it
<zAo^> which engine should I take: arts or xine (amaroK)?
<kkathman> CellarDoor: When I move a layer that has a straight line, JUST the line moves not the whole freaking thing!
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> poor gimp
<kkathman> errrhhh...I just found out that my PS7 disk is scratched too....GRRRR.. so I cant install it under wine :(
<Fhigo> do anybody of you know how to setup a hpgl cutting plotter in linux?
<kkathman> gimp is probably good for those that dont make their living in the web graphics world hehe
<CellarDoor> yeah gimp is an evolving application, its not there yet
<CellarDoor> its great for average bums like me though
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> you can use photoshop with CrossoverOffice though
<Choubaka> yeah.
<kkathman> yeah I know...if my disk wasnt scratched :)
<Choubaka> GIMP is not Pro yet.
<Choubaka> Even though you can do a lot with it if you know how. :) 
<ataxic> i use gimp on windows and linux
<whiskers> Choubaka, well gimpshop is no photoshop...but it eases the use of it on gnome.....and krita will ease the use of it on kde
<kkathman> Choubaka: yah Im sure you can, and its all in what you learned on
<ataxic> i prefer gimp 1 tho..
<CellarDoor> gimp is free ;)
<Choubaka> yeah :)
<Choubaka> Ot'
<Choubaka> It's one of the best FOSS apps.
<Fhigo> so no one knows :(
<kkathman> I learned on Paint Shop Pro, then it was a relatively easy jump to PS
<whiskers> CellarDoor, absolutely...and the source code is free too so you can make a competitive product and supply it for absolutely free to the entire world
<CellarDoor> sorry Fhigo, I got no idea on that one :P
<CellarDoor> can't beat free for bang for buck
<Choubaka> :)
<kkathman> but Gimp has some issues in the "logic" of how things are done and the way you do them from a design standpoint...its like the developers add features, but dont think about the useability
<Choubaka> I'm not a pro artist, but I've read numerous articles on what GIMP is missing, when looked from a pro's perspective :/
<kkathman> but what do you want for free right :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well try gimpshop...it may help...i don't know because i don't know how to use it
<kkathman> whiskers: I saw that, but havent been able to find a deb or a download for it anywhere
<CellarDoor> well its like Choubaka said, gimp is not pro yet
<whiskers> kkathman, well i have it fully built with the source and will supply it to you for free if you want it
<CellarDoor> comparing gimp with photoshop is really comparing apples and oranges
<Choubaka> whiskers: You quite believe in the GNU, don't you?
<whiskers> kkathman, you will have to make a directory to put it in...and then type make install....that is all
<whiskers> Choubaka, absolutely...i have believed in it for 11 years
<Choubaka> CellarDoor: Someday, GIMP will get there.
<CellarDoor> yeah
<kkathman> whiskers: that would be great!! Tell me what I need to do and I'll do it
<whiskers> kkathman, if you can recommend a program for me to put seed it i will be glad to put it on p2p
<Choubaka> whiskers: do you have a debian package of gimpshop? :o
<Choubaka> hmm
<CellarDoor> I'm always impressed with the speed of development that occurs when a project becomes popular
<whiskers> Choubaka, no i don't know how to make debs...but it is irrelevant...there is nothing easier than make install
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is fully compiled
<Choubaka> yeah. make install is easy :)
<CellarDoor> eg. Kaffeine is moving along, amaroK is developing nicely etc..
<Choubaka> I'd build a deb if I was more experienced with them...
<kkathman> whiskers: no clue on how to get it transferred...that a good question
<whiskers> but i need a program to seed it if anybody wants it...because yahoo is blocking my large email
<Choubaka> but you know, I can only do small debs...
<kkathman> theres some upload thing hold on
<kkathman> I used it once
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i can't do any debs, rpm, ebuilds, or anything else...but i can do alien
<Choubaka> Maybe my patching amd modifying gimp's current debs a bit would work. 
<Choubaka> -my
<Choubaka> and*
<Choubaka> :P
<whiskers> kkathman, it is about 256megs gzipped if you want it...but i don't know how to seed it....perhaps you could enlighten me
<Choubaka> the source is a great thing.
<Choubaka> You don't have to be a dev to benefit from it.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well it includes the source of course and the full compilation binary
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i don't know how to seed it...perhaps you could enlighten me
<Choubaka> seed? with bittorrent?
<Choubaka> hmm
<whiskers> Choubaka, or maybe there is some way to get xdcc working if i could figure out what port it uses
<whiskers> Choubaka, i know how to download with bittorrent but i don't know how to upload
<Choubaka> Hmm
<kkathman> whiskers: Try www.sendthisfile.com
<whiskers> ok we will try it.
<Choubaka> requires login and registration :p
<kkathman> whiskers: its free
<Choubaka> I could possibly set up a bittorrent tracker.
<kkathman> I just did the registration
<Choubaka> and you could use it to seed the torrent. :)
<Choubaka> whiskers: Do you use any non-free software?
* CellarDoor 's computer is free of non-free
<ice_1963> lol
<Choubaka> Mine isn't.
<Choubaka> I like rar :)
<buz> i like watching vid clips people send me
<buz> so naturally, i use w32codecs
<Choubaka> yeah, that too.
<Choubaka> But it's something I can live with.
<whiskers> kkathman, it asks me for your email address
<kkathman> so far I dont use any non-free software
<whiskers> kkathman, also i am not agreeing to any of their Terms of Service because i can't understand them
<kkathman> ok I will give it in an PM
<kkathman> hmm dont know if thats a problem or not...not agreeing to their terms...its not anything massively different than anything else
<buz> wtf even reads terms
<kkathman> lol
<CellarDoor> hehe
<buz> i might read terms of people i give my realname to but for your garden variety site, just enter crap
<CellarDoor> M$ EULA = Evil
<buz> mhh who cares
<kkathman> most TOS are just legalese saying that if you get something from somebody and it lunches your computer, we're not to blame
<buz> it's not like i ever adhered to them
<kkathman> whiskers: you got my email right...its in the private PM I sent
<Choubaka> Legalese sucks :(
<buz> theoretically, as a student i can get almost all ms software for free (legally even)
<kkathman> buz: yeah I have 2 kids in college...and I got lots of stuff :)
<buz> but then again, WTF would i want MS software
<CellarDoor> I didn't pay a cent for anything on my computer
<boylizard> anyone here use fluxbox or have gotten it to work on kubuntu?
<whiskers> kkathman, well i clicked on send this file...but nothing seems to be happening on the hard disk although i do see a lot of transferring messages at bottom of page
<whiskers> kkathman, so i am not sure if or how it works
<kkathman> what I need is a site I can get an ISO of Photoshop 7 now that my orig disk is scratched ARGGGG!
<boylizard> get a scratch removal thingy
<whiskers> kkathman, what we really need is to know the ports on xchat to make xdcc work
<kkathman> whiskers it will upload to that site...then I'll get a message and a code to go retrieve it
<CellarDoor> whats the name of that entire abobe suite ?
<boylizard> they work really well, only about 20 dollars and well worth it
<CellarDoor> a friend of mine bought it for his mac
<buz> google with filetype: is perfect for something like that
<kkathman> boylizard: yeah I tried that already :(
<boylizard> what did you do to the poor disk? o.O :p
<whiskers> kkathman, i see a byte counter on the page and it says 13% sent
<whiskers> kkathman, so maybe it is doing something
<kkathman> boylizard: no clue...I tried to put it in today... and it wouldnt read it...looked at it..and there are like 2-3 BIG scratches
<kkathman> whiskers: probably is doing just fine 
<whiskers> kkathman, be sure to use root and type nautilus from a terminal and change whatever permissions are necessary for the file...ok
<kkathman> if I try to get a replacement disk from Macromedia, that will be fun, seeing that I bought the disk from a friend who was retiring his win box for a Mac
<whiskers> kkathman, in case my group or user name is different from your setup
<kkathman> whiskers: does it matter what directory I put it in?  Im just going to compile it right?
<CellarDoor> I found a good use for my old win box
<whiskers> kkathman, but i would think root is similar for all systems....so just become root and gunzip the file after making a separate directory somewhere and then type make install.
<whiskers> kkathman, no...that won't matter...but i usually make things in /usr/src/gimpshop
<whiskers> kkathman, it is easy for me to keep track like that
<boylizard> CellarDoor: install linux and server?
<kkathman> whiskers: OH so I dont have to do a configure, make and sudo make install?
<whiskers> kkathman, no you don't need anything...just make install...that is all
<kkathman> kewl
<CellarDoor> nah I gutted it and use the case as a coffee table :P
<whiskers> kkathman, i have taken care of all the details
<boylizard> CellarDoor: i usually use windows solely for gaming anymore, i just removed my xp install (w00t, 80 gig 7200 rpm hard drive for linux :))
<kkathman> thanks!!!!!
<CellarDoor> I recommend Cedega for gaming on Linux
<boylizard> and for gaming you need a fast comp
<kkathman> whiskers: the author of gimpshop has claimed to have put together a deb, but I have yet to see one
<whiskers> kkathman, well maybe he doesn't know how to make a deb...just like me
<buz> you can use alien to install gimpshop
<buz> but really, the interface still sucks
<whiskers> buz, absolutely...that is how i built it
<kkathman> whiskers: I already have gimp installed, but that shouldnt make any difference right?
<whiskers> kkathman, yes it makes a difference because gimpshop is tied to certain libraries...already included so don't update any gimp files less you may break the program
<whiskers> kkathman, but uh you will be able to look and use it as is....it will install its own libraries....and if you do update later...the new gimp will work but gimpshop may break
<kkathman> whiskers: I have whatever came with hoary/kubuntu desktop...but I also installed some help files and things thats all
<kkathman> I didnt replace gimp it self
<whiskers> kkathman, it won't hurt anything....gimpshop will overwrite.
<whiskers> kkathman, but if you choose to update gimp stuff later...you may break gimpshop even though the new gimp will work
<whiskers> well it may take awhile...the system is only uploading at 331k/s
<kkathman> whiskers: okie
<kkathman> thats not so bad
<whiskers> kkathman, i can't afford high bandwidth
<kkathman> I just noticed that wine apparently will run Paint Shop Pro 7 so I might try that too
<CellarDoor> why not run Photoshop on CrossoverOffice ?
<ice_1963> it's not free
<ice_1963> use wine it is
<CellarDoor> well yeah, see if Photoshop runs on wine first
<ice_1963> i have =)
<kkathman> well, again, I keep saying...my PS7 disk is scratched, so unless someone can channel me to a nice ISO site..Im stuck with PS7 on windows :)
<CellarDoor> how did it go ice_1963 ?
<kkathman> Interestingly enough, Macromedia got bought out today by Adobe :)
<CellarDoor> hmm
<kkathman> And they have competing products :)
<CellarDoor> so much for competition
<kkathman> well the Adobe web design and graphics environment is a freckle on the ass of Dreamweaver and Photoshop tho
<whiskers> kkathman, i also have many other rare builds if anybody wants them....but you will have to let me know
<kkathman> whiskers: I really appreciate your helping me on this...thanks :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well first lets see if it is going to work....i don't want to be premature....and i wish i knew the ports for xdcc on xchat because things would be much easier
<buz> i think dreamweaver progressively got worse with the last few releases
<buz> and the didnt quite deliver a solution to deal with css 
<whiskers> buz, oh well i have a build on nvu and also on f4lm so who needs dreamweaver
<whiskers> buz, and also on conglomerate
<buz> nvu does AWFUL code
<buz> its pretty much unusable in its current state
<whiskers> buz, well then try conglomerate
<buz> never heard of it
<whiskers> buz, well wake up....these people are working very hard to starve to death
<buz> believe what you want. safe to say i don't share your view.
<CellarDoor> Nvu is pretty new though
<buz> well, it got quite a history
<buz> after all, it's a fork of mozilla composer...
<kkathman> wine isnt exactly straight forward is it? hehe
<buz> wine didnt ever do much for me.
<CellarDoor> I don't use wine
<buz> supposedly IE6 runs in it but i never got it to run
<buz> for some little webpage testing, kqemu is enough, as dogslow as it is
<CellarDoor> why on earth would someone wan't to run IE6 in wine ?
<kkathman> I guess I have some reading to do on wine....probably another configuration I need to get the MSI to work
<buz> so you can see what 90% of all surfers see :-((
<CellarDoor> eh ?
<buz> i occasionally need to do "webdesign"
<CellarDoor> pfft
<buz> and while i'd LOVE to target gecko only, that's kinda unrealistic
<CellarDoor> As an ordinary surfer I don't appreciate sites that tell me I need to download IE to view their site properly... I tend to send nasty emails to people who do that
<buz> sure
<buz> i develop against firefox
<kkathman> buz: yes seeing that IE still controls way over 90% of the browser environment, its good to test there :)
<buz> but since IE is so bad at rendering CSS i at least need to check what massacre it does with the site
<buz> and usually spend a lot of time getting it to a state where IE does something useful with it
<buz> IE SUCKS
<kkathman> but if you are using CSS and stay compliant with CSS1 and the foundations of CSS2 you are ok
<CellarDoor> Firefox is pushing closer to that 10% mark with each passing day
<kkathman> but things like Opera and a few other browsers do tend to ignore some of the CSS2 things, and so does IE for that matter
<buz> i dont really care for opera
<buz> but in ie it has to work
<stelt> Firefox rules, thunderbird has a long way to go.
<buz> mhh i'm using thunderbird exclusively now
<buz> it doesnt quite match the bat but it does the job
<buz> and it sure as hell beats the shit out of OE
<whiskers> kkathman, i hope this works because it beats the hell out of paying $30/yr for DNS registration fees
<whiskers> kkathman, but what we need is a way to automatically seed files to bittorrent
<CellarDoor> I use Kontact
<whiskers> kkathman, it still seems to be doing something it now says 39%
<buz> kontact is quite good, but its not crossplatform the least
<whiskers> kkathman, do you also want the GNU Star Wars movie....because many websites are playing tricks with it
<drei> Hi, somebody know how find devel package of xorg on kubuntu?
<whiskers> kkathman, and trying to get people to sign up for payments
<buz> tho it looks like i'll stick to FreeUnix (might go to a  BSD desktop some day)
<kkathman> whiskers: nah, that wont be necessary :)
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...that will be fine
<kkathman> whiskers: I dont even know that the GNU Star Wars movie is
<CellarDoor> aah isnt that the thing where DeCSS is scrolled like a starwars intro ?
<CellarDoor> drei, tried Kynaptic ?
<drei> CellarDoor: ofcourse
<CellarDoor> hmm yeah doesn't seem to be anything
<whiskers> kkathman, well then you might want to examine for yourself what our freedom fighters are capable of
<CellarDoor> I dunno
<CellarDoor> you'd think there would be
<CellarDoor> well 
<CellarDoor> surely
<CellarDoor> somewhere :P
* CellarDoor is tired
<CellarDoor> night (its late here)
<drei> there's xorg-common, xserver-xorg
<whiskers> kkathman, my suspicion is that you will be well pleased....but only you can speak for you
<CellarDoor> yeh saw that
<CellarDoor> night all
<kkathman> whiskers: well ok...you talked me into it :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well ok...lets get this file first...then i will send the movie
<kkathman> whiskers: excellent :)
<whiskers> kkathman, and we also have some great music by a videogamepianist who also wants to starve to death
<kkathman> I apologize for being a little tardy in my response, I was trying to get wine working and it isnt for some reason
<whiskers> kkathman, yeah...i know...i have had problems with it since the beginning....it still doesn't get sound right
<kkathman> I was trying to install Paint Shop Pro 7, which I KNOW is good...but I think it needs the msi installer
<kkathman> but I think I'll wait and just see how gimpshop is
<whiskers> kkathman, yes well take a look and see if it is of any use...i don't know how to use it myself...but it does scan and print beautifully
<whiskers> kkathman, and that is what i use if for
<whiskers> kkathman, it will help people to become altruistic and give up all their internal documents and stuff to comply with gnu and achieve true freedom
<kkathman> whiskers: Im all for that....esp if the functionality is good :)
<buz> can i have some of what you're smoking, whiskers ?
<whiskers> buz, well it is a sport's light....probably available in your area
<buz> light as in lamp?
<whiskers> buz, well there is lamp and there is lapp
<whiskers> buz, but without glom working at this time...lapp is not of so much use
<whiskers> buz, although with the help of the tcl/tk people who also want to starve to death....pgaccess does help
<zAo^> how can I tell Konqueror that (rightmouse)-left is the guesture for "Back" ?
<whiskers> kkathman, you know i was thinking...i do have amule kindof working ...i wonder if i could put these files in amule so people could get them...but do they have to know which server to log into
<whiskers> kkathman, how does that system work.....are they all interconnected or separate
<kkathman> whiskers: I suppose you can do that
<helene> hi guys, i m having a hard time with the usb mass storage auto recognition, it doesn't work anymore (manual mounting is possible though)... but I don't know what framework is being used for kde to show an icon when a ums device is inserted... any idea appreciated !!
<whiskers> kkathman, well are they interconnected or separate
<kkathman> whiskers: I am not a big P2P person because of the viruses that run rampant (linux is a bit more immune to them tho)
<whiskers> kkathman, yes viruses are everywhere but i do try to scan things with clamav....to help a little
<kkathman> whiskers: not interconnected as such, you kind of get on the "network" and "publish" your list of shared apps, and if someone wants that, then you come up on their list
<alexissoft> hi
<whiskers> kkathman, well we do have legally free stuff to share and p2p helps bring the cost down of doing so
<whiskers> kkathman, well it is at 88% now...so not too much longer and you will be able to test the mechanism
<kkathman> terrific :)
<kkathman> whiskers: terrific :)
<whiskers> kkathman, good thing this new firefox did not break the java plugin...because that website seems to be using java
<kkathman> whiskers: most people use those P2P networks really to do nothing but exchange illegal rips of songs tho
<whiskers> kkathman, no...not really....that has subsided greatly....now many people are sharing all the legal stuff that they are forced to hand over as a result of gnu compiance
<whiskers> kkathman, you know...all their internal documents...all their private databases....all their music...games...movies....source code....whatever.
<ubuntu> hi!
<dagnele> hi all
<skaman> hi
<dagnele> now kubuntu is installed on my laptop...yeah :D
* alexissoft is installing kubuntu on his amd64 :)
<alexissoft> hum
<alexissoft> finished now :)
<alexissoft> but pxe setup installed ubuntu standard instead :(
<skaman> ubuntu instead that kubuntu?
<skaman> O_o
<alexissoft> yes
<alexissoft> i used pxe setup
<skaman> i heard this another time
<alexissoft> with netinstall
<skaman> u can install kubuntu trough apt-get
<skaman> and then remove gdk
<alexissoft> yes yes
<alexissoft> i know how to do that :)$
<alexissoft> but thanks
<alexissoft> too
<skaman> ;)
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...the file says it finished....so become root make a directory somewhere....gunzip filename....cd to top of source directory and type make install
<whiskers> kkathman, lets try it out to see if it is robust
<kkathman> Ok I need to go get it I suppose. one moment
<whiskers> kkathman, also it asks for another file but it does not supply me your email...and i forgot it...so you will have to give it to me again unless it is in my clipboard.
<whiskers> ok...nevermind it was in my clipboard
<kkathman> whiskers: kkathman@entdyn.com
<whiskers> kkathman, yes it was already still in my clipboard...so i just pasted it again
<whiskers> kkathman, it is already on its way
<RustyShackleford> I need help on getting a wireless G card in my laptop to work with ubuntu.  I don't think the card is being recognized.
<whiskers> kkathman, do you have a mechanism to access the file at that website
<whiskers> kkathman, because as far as i can tell it requires the java plugin to firefox on linux
<kkathman> Im checking my email
<kkathman> one sec
<whiskers> kkathman, if you have any problems with the javaplugin on ubuntu just let me know
<whiskers> kkathman, it is a little tricky
<kkathman> hmmm I havent gotten anything to say its done yet
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't know.....that java stuff is beyond me....i can easily put it on amule i think
<whiskers> kkathman, and you can get it as it comes in
<whiskers> kkathman, but now i am sending the other file
<kkathman> hmm I wonder where it is?
<whiskers> kkathman, all i know is it changed from blue to red and said 100% and then asked for another file
<whiskers> kkathman, ok never mind that java bullshit....let me try amule
<kkathman> whiskers: do I have amule natively on ubuntu
<RustyShackleford>  I need help on getting a wireless G card in my laptop to work with ubuntu.  I don't think the card is being recognized.
<whiskers> kkathman, yes just go to synapic and install amule...it partially works
<whiskers> kkathman, kkathman perhaps enough to get something....but i only see a place to set a directory for incoming files...not ougoing files...so i am going to try to put the file in the incoming directory and see if you can access it
<kkathman> whiskers: Im going to start amule
<kkathman> whiskers: Ive got the panel up
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..connect to byte servers just in case because i don't know how that system is designed...look for gimpshop2.tar.gz
<whiskers> kkathman, i opened the port on my router so it should be available
<kkathman> whisk
<kkathman> oops
<whiskers> kkathman, be sure to open port 4712
<whiskers> kkathman, do you see a connect button
<kkathman> whiskers: tell ya what...lets go to a private messge here
<whiskers> kkathman, well ok..but i hate pm...because other people might want to know
<kkathman> ok I figured we'd be bothering them
<Fhigo> night everybody :)
<malte> i've heard people talking about kaffeine 0.6-0ubuntu3, does anyone know where to find it? it doesn't seem to exist in multiverse nor universe
<yahalom> how do i apt-get kubuntu?
<uniq> from ubuntu? 
<kkathman> yahalom: just do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> yahalom: make sure your sources.list is correct
<yahalom> ah thats it, thanx
<yahalom> kkathman, is there still an arts prob?
<kkathman> yahalom: artsd?
<yahalom> kkathman, the kde sound system
<kkathman> yahalom: right artsd....I didnt know there was anything wrong with it
<yahalom> kkathman, so thats good ;)
<yahalom> kkathman, u use adsl?
<whiskers> kkathman, well i tell you that is really something trying to get anything to work
<whiskers> kkathman, did you check that email address again to see if that could work
<kkathman> whiskers: yep I never got an email so I dont know what happened there..that should have worked for sure
<kkathman> yahalom: yes I am adsl
<whiskers> kkathman, well i guess linux still has more to be done
<whiskers> kkathman, but if you know java 1.5...there is one more thing i can think of to try and that is ants
<kkathman> whiskers I guess I will have to configure, make, and make-install on th source
<yahalom> kkathman, how did u connect? what app did u use?
<kkathman> yahalom: connect?
<whiskers> kkathman, no..ants is just like a doc file but you open it with javaws
<whiskers> kkathman, i will go get it and see if it works on ubuntu
<yahalom> kkathman, yeah to adsl. is there a dialer? cos last time i had adsl i had to make my own dialer
<kkathman> yahalom: no, I didnt need a dialer...I just connected to the internet during the install and the network config got automatically done
<yahalom> kkathman, u dont need a username and password?
<yahalom> kkathman, what default display should i choose? gdm or kdm?
<yahalom> kkathman, does it matter?
<dcuadra> Hi
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<kkathman> yahalom: I didnt, because I have a switch that I configured with my PPPoE and is does the authentication for me
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager moveend", in one example
<Raven_> Please help! It is driving me crazy!
<dcuadra> Why KDEDIR is no set???
<yahalom> kkathman, how did u configure that?any links?
<whiskers> kkathman, well ants is going crazy here but it is doing something....maybe i can get something to work
<kkathman> whiskers...
<kkathman> whiskers: I have a different server and this one I've used before.
<kkathman> whiskers: can we try this one...it doesnt require signup at all
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..but give me a minute i am having some kind of connection problem with ants right now....just wait a few
<kkathman> ok
<_michel> hello
<kkathman> hi _michel 
<_michel> hi
<reagleBRKLN> if i click the korg alarm daemon, it doesn't instantiate korganizer in hoary, does it work for other people?
<_michel> do u know how to configure my screan with kubuntu? it can go 1280x1024 but i just can 1024x860
<reagleBRKLN> (the icon in kicker)
<_michel> i never tried kalarm yet
#kubuntu 2005-04-30
<kkathman> _michel: yes...right click the desktop, choose "Configure Desktop" and then choose the screen resolution
<kkathman> _michel: its under "display" on the left panel
<_michel> yes i know that but it dosnt show more than 1024x800 an my screan is 19" it can more
<kkathman> _michel: well, during the install, there was a screen that you are allowed to check those resolutions you want, do you remember that screen?
<_michel> i wonder i had to compile my kernel maybe
<kkathman> no has nothing to do with the kernel
<_michel> no i don't, maybe i 'll do it again i did it fast as i tries kubuntu
<kkathman> _michel: yes its toward the end of the install...long list of resolutions you can choose from
<_michel> i think it works nice enaough so i will do the install again and will be more carefull!
<_michel> thanks
<kkathman> _michel: good luck
<_michel> thanks
<_michel> do u use it for a long time?
<kkathman> _michel: not that long...about a month or so
<kkathman> _michel: but I've done about 5 installs
<_michel> what do u think about it are u pleased with it?
<kkathman> _michel: very pleased...very easy to use and very stable
<_michel> yes i think too, i installed it yesterday, i had mandrake before
<kkathman> _michel: if you know anything about the xorg files...you can change your xorg.conf file to support the  resolutions without reinstalling, but Im not 100% sure how
<kkathman> you could ask someone in #ubuntu probably
<_michel> yes i think i will have a look before doing an install!
<_michel> yes that too!
<yahalom> anyone here use the fglrx drivers?
<_michel> do u have kscd working ? mine is quiet, no sound!
<_ReDRuM_> i use fglx drivers
<yahalom> my fps is really low in kde
<kkathman> yahalom: I found a reference for you for configuring your ADSL
<kkathman> if you still needs it
<yahalom> kkathman, thanx man. sorry i had to run, no offense meant.
<yahalom> kkathman, yeah would be great
<kkathman> _michel: yes mine works
<_ReDRuM_> yahalom: you using konversation?
<kkathman> yahalom: is your connection PPPoE?
<yahalom> i'm getting a very low frame rate in kde
<_michel> ok, maybe i will do a second install thought
<_ReDRuM_> yahalom: if you are type /exec cmd fglrxinfo and if your not type fglrxinfo into a console and paste it to me
<yahalom> kkathman, no i have cable i just need to know how to do it
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, how do i know if i am or not?
<kkathman> yahalom: oh ok...
<_ReDRuM_> yahalom: it's an IRC client that comes with KDE
<kkathman> yahalom: this may help I dont know:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<_ReDRuM_> yahalom: konversation is the only IRC client that comes with KDE - if your using it type /exec cmd fglrxinfo
<yahalom> kkathman, thanx man
<_ReDRuM_> just type it in your irc client if you dont know
<_ReDRuM_> if it doesnt do anything open up a console and type fglrxinfo in there
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, i'm using xchat
<_ReDRuM_> ok then open up a console and type: fglrxinfo
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: actually KDE also puts X-Chat on the menu too, but its primarily a Gnome app
<yahalom> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<yahalom> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200SE DDR Generic
<yahalom> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)
<yahalom> that is fine
<yahalom> thats what i dont get :(
<_ReDRuM_> your fps probably sucks because the ATI linux drivers suck.
<kkathman> whiskers: Are you ok??? still around??
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, yeah should have gotten an nvidia card, but i play half life in gnome and xfce and its great, in kde i cant even play BZFlag or tuxracer
<_ReDRuM_> the 9200SE kind of sucks too
<_ReDRuM_> maybe KDE is hogging all your ram?
<_ReDRuM_> maybe it's opened a background kaffeine process (media player) thats hogging all your cpu
<_ReDRuM_> it likes doing that.
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, how do i find out?
<_ReDRuM_> press ctrl+escape
<reagleBRKLN> since upgrading to ubuntu, if i click the korg alarm daemon in kicker, it doesn't start korganizer, does it work for other people?
<kkathman> hey there smouche :)
<narg> hrm
<kkathman> _ReDRuM_: did you ever get the msi installer to work on Wine?
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..we got ants working on ubuntu...so try to get it installed and i think we can solve the upload problem
<smouche> hi kkathman!
<narg> Do the kubuntu peaple know that there isnt any k menu updater on the kmenu by default? :p
<_ReDRuM_> kkathman: dont use wine
<narg> nor the menu editor...
<_ReDRuM_> havent found anything from windows i cant live without :)
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, what am i looking for?
<_ReDRuM_> yahalom: cpu load and memory usage
<kkathman> whiskers: I might offer a different alternative, seeing that we have problems connecting together....there is another site called www.yousendit.com  and I know this one works well because I've used it before
<_ReDRuM_> memory usage is along the bottom, click on the user column at the top to sort my cpu usage
<kkathman> whiskers: also, it doesnt require you to sign up
<whiskers> kkathman, forget all those stupid websites...they are just out to make money and rip you off...it already did not work...try to get ants p2p working and we can get something done.
<smouche> is anyone else puzzled by these constant upgrades to acroread?
<smouche> I get this when I dist-upgrade:
<smouche> Get:1 ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main acroread 7.0-0sarge0.8 [23.4MB] 
<smouche> every time!
<yahalom> _ReDRuM_, its all low
<kkathman> whiskers: well this one is absolutely free but I'll check out ants
<_ReDRuM_> why would ubuntu be pulling in things from nerim and debian sarge
<_ReDRuM_> looks like its another repo you added yourself to your list
<narg> ja, it does.
<_ReDRuM_> btw, im not getting any acroread updates.
<smouche> well, yes -- 
<_ReDRuM_> so thats your problem - some other guys broken or incompatible repo :)
<smouche> I guess i'll just comment out that repo for the time being
<smouche> thanks _ReDRuM_
<_ReDRuM_> install acroread from the kubuntu repo
<smouche> good idea
<narg> ... Either firefox is having the most insane memory leak ever, or OO.o2 is taking 500+ megs of ram...
<_ReDRuM_> remove his one first :)
<kkathman> whiskers: my apt-cache search ants doesnt come up with anything
<_ReDRuM_> narg: openoffice 2 is woefully unstable and not at all ready for production use
<narg> heh...
<narg> This isnt exactry production use, but thats still insane...
<narg> exactly*
<_ReDRuM_> it's junk - delete it :)
<_ReDRuM_> just compiled mysql for pentium4 on a bloody opteron box :/
<_ReDRuM_> skills.
<kkathman> kudos :)
<_ReDRuM_> it wasn't crashing either
<_ReDRuM_> only noticed because i grepped the bash history
* _ReDRuM_ wonders how compatible opteron is with IA-32
<kkathman> I just tried to download the source to gimpshop and the tbz is all facked up
* _ReDRuM_ goes back to work
<smouche> hey kkathman -- did you get any errors like this when you installed opera? 
<smouche> Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'.
<smouche> /usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6/operamotifwrapper-3
<smouche> Please install Motif.
<smouche> Motif?
<whiskers> kkathman, ok..i have it on ants p2p if you want to get it...and that is working for a change
<whiskers> kkathman, it is the only thing so far i have found to work
<smouche> this is odd...
<kkathman> whiskers: I cant find ants in any source
<kkathman> smouche: well no I didnt...but it depends on where you tried to get it from and what you dod
<kkathman> did
<sageek> I Just installed superkaramba and loaded some fine working theme, and i see the icons on it, tho his bg is black and i can't see the text, tho it seems to be working..?
<whiskers> kkathman, it is not source it is a type of jnlp file...just google for ants p2p
<kkathman> smouche:  Best thing to do is go to opera.com, and download the Debian Sarge version, but NO tar ball...just download the deb
<whiskers> kkathman, download it to your desktop and execute with javaws in your java build directory
<kkathman> oh ok whiskers..sorry
<whiskers> kkathman, that is ok..this new stuff is hard to learn...but you need jre1.5
<smouche> kkathman, that's what I did
<smouche> opera_8.0-20050316.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb 
<smouche> from the site
<smouche> well, anyway, I was just wondering, 'cause I didn't see those errors the last time I tried opera --
<smouche> but maybe that was with gnome hoary...
<narg> Thats kinda sad when a package from the official servers segfaults upon startup...
<smouche> which one, narg
<smouche> ?
<narg> eric3
<narg> The init python script returns an invalid type, and segfaults.
<smouche> hello andrewski.  How are things in xfce land?
<andrewski> smouche: pretty good and unfreezing of X.  can't say the same about kde land.... :/
<kkathman> whiskers: Im getting nothing on ants here...it just connects to an irc client
* kkathman is giving up on gimpshop....its just NOT worth all this...I'd rather get WINE working
<smouche> oh wow, cool -- I found this in the supported repo:
<smouche> PolyglotMan - Reverse compile man pages
<cheniz> hi, i need some help about kdevelop 3.2. is there anyone there?
<smouche> just what I wanted -- something to transfer man pages to html...
<SpookyET> hi
<cheniz> does anyone one where the linker option is in kdevelop 3.2?
<whiskers> kkathman, if it connects to irc client it is starting to work just fine
<SpookyET> My iPod finally arrived today.
<whiskers> kkathman, ok you have to open tcpports...4567 and 4568....and give it a while to connect
<kkathman> whiskers: I could never get it to enable the "search" button
<cheniz> does anyone know where the linker option is in kdevelop 3.2?
<whiskers> kkathman, you have to be connected to p2p first...that will come up automatically after you connect
<whiskers> kkathman, this new stuff is complicated so i will try to get you through it
<whiskers> kkathman, first be sure tcp 4567 and 4568 are open on your router
<whiskers> kkathman, after you open the ports...then push connect on the first page and wait about 10 minutes i don't know why it takes that long
<kkathman> whiskers: I seem to be connected... what was the file name you sent out
<Riddell> http://www.osdir.com/Article5089.phtml Kubuntu app of the week
* smouche realizes he's had a new wireless router sitting in a box unopened for a week...
<whiskers> kkathman, the file is gimpshop2.tar.gz...but i don't see it in my search list at this time.
<whiskers> kkathman, but type avi just to see if your search stuff is working
<whiskers> kkathman, this new 3rd generation anonymous stuff is complicated
<whiskers> kkathman, type hello in the searh field and to search string
<whiskers> kkathman, wait a couple of minutes and see if a list does not show up
<whiskers> kkathman, do you see a list yet of searching for hello
<kkathman> whiskers: nope no matter what I do, the program reports that I am behind a firewall or NAT
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...did you open ports 4567 and 4568 for tcp
<kkathman> whiskers: And that simply is not true...I opened up 4500-5000
<_t_> anyone know anything about compiling zsnes
<_t_> with autoconf
<kkathman> whiskers: for both TCP and UDP
<whiskers> kkathman, well ok...did you type "hello" and search string 
<whiskers> kkathman, without the quotes
<incubii> oh im excited
<kkathman> It never gets that far...wont connect to a network because it thinks Im behind a NAT...I even tried with my Windows box
<incubii> upgrading to breezy right now
<incubii> sorry for droppin in, but does thise have to do with the install kkathman ?
<kkathman> incubii: not really, it has to do with trying to get connected on a p2p
<incubii> oh ok :)
<kkathman> incubii: Im comforted to know that Im impregnable
<kkathman> whiskers: unless you want to try www.yousendit.com then I think we're at the end of the rope
<kkathman> the forces of nature do NOT want me using ANYTHING graphical on Linux :)
<incubii> anyone else using breezy ?
<incubii> i know membrya is
<kkathman> not me yet
<kkathman> gonna wait just a little while for it to calm down some
<incubii> ah
<incubii> im at work
<incubii> so i set the cron job to every 30 mins
<incubii> :D
<smouche> wow, I finally managed to crash my panels -- that's new.  I was used to it with gnome...
<kkathman> lol  how many updates you getting every 30 mins?
<incubii> see how long it takes for the system to be brought to its knees
<smouche> heh, kind of refreshing look, no panels
<kkathman> panels?
<incubii> well this one is 149mb
<smouche> kicker etc
<incubii> the one before was 50mb
<kkathman> smouche: that happens to me everytime I start Quanta
<incubii> ooo OO.org 2
<incubii> :D
<kkathman> incubii: yah thats a little to unstable at the moment for me :)
<smouche> What's Quanta, kkathman?
<smouche> other than a kicker crashing app
<incubii> work pays for me to do stuff like this
<kkathman> smouche: Quanta is a web development IDE
<incubii> Web editor
<kkathman> smouche: in itself it works great, but every once in a while the kicker dies
<kkathman> smouche: sometimes it spontaneously comes back, occasionally I have to go to a shell and type "kicker"
<incubii> im hopin breezy fixes the cd/dvd troubles on my G4
<smouche> I find this no panel view rather refreshing, actually...
<incubii> but that will be a while im assuming
<smouche> maybe I should set up a "killall kicker" launcher button or something!
<incubii> killall kicker && rm -rf /
<incubii> thattl fix the problem
<incubii> lol
<smouche> you know, that works pretty well -- I wouldn't be harming overall system stability, would I, if I did kill kicker frequently, just for kicks?
<smouche> I get this in term, when I do:
<smouche> kicker: sighandler called
<smouche> I like the fact that the panels don't automatically restore themselves when I do that
<smouche> incubii -- what does && rm -rf / do exactly -- and please, no practical jokes -- I'm an innocent noob...
<incubii> ah well dont do it
<smouche> too late!!!!!!!!! you bastard!!!!!!
<smouche> lol
<incubii> but if you had root privs then it would kill kicker then afterwards it would blow away your filesystem
<smouche> no I didn't do it.  I wasn't born yesterday...
<incubii> you were born today?
<incubii> wow you grew up fast!
<smouche> killall incubii && rm -rf /
<incubii> lol
<smouche> I'm glad I'm using xchat for this -- if I were in a terminal with irssi, I could very easily accidentally invoke that command, just from the terminal history...
<incubii> kill -9 `ps-Aww | grep smouche | cut -f1 -d' '`
<incubii> :P
<smouche> I won't even ask...
<incubii> it grabs your process ID and kills you
<incubii> :P
<kkathman> yeah dont do that
<smouche> Seriously, I really like this de-paneled view here!
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> smouche: I have my kicker down to tiny
<incubii> i like the default
<smouche> I've got keyboard shortcuts up the wazoo, so who needs all those distracting doodads on the edge of the screen??
<incubii> but then im running at 1600x1200
* incubii reboots his breezy box
<smouche> I've got four panels, overkill, but I like them, just not always -- and clicking the hide buttons gets annoying
<incubii> wow it rebooted
<incubii> wow open office loaded in 4 seconds
<smouche> that's fast for that sluggish beast
<incubii> use to take 27 seconds
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> does kubuntu support reading rockridge/joliet?
<cartel_> or is it a restrictedformat?
<incubii> it shouldnt have any troubles reading it
<cartel_> hmm
<cartel_> maybe this is a hybrid
<incubii> su
<incubii> oops
<whiskers> kkathman, you know that is just so ridiculous that we can download but not upload on anything
<delltony> hi what happen to kplayer and or mplayer? 
<delltony> and whiskers you still going on about star wars
<whiskers> delltony, no...i am just trying to get anything working for uploads
<delltony> oh thats cool
<jreuter> Can anyone help me get an mp3 player to work?  I've tried XMMS but it freezes, I've tried Totem and it says "could not open resource for writing" and I've tried Zinf, but can't figure out how to run it once installed
<incubii> apt-get install amarok-engines
<incubii> then use amarok
<jreuter> ok
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> incu & others o/
<smouche> hey, does anyone know a command to hide desktop icons?  I don't want to turn them off in settings, just kill them temporarily
<smouche> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> guess what
<Tm_T> too much absinthe :o
<smouche> jreuter, zinf should run from a command line with "zinf" or from the run command -- ALT f2
<smouche> it does for me, anyway
<Tm_T> smouche: how are you anyway?
<smouche> pretty good, Tm_T -- you?
<Tm_T> hmm, not too good
<smouche> what's going on?
<Tm_T> and, I suppose to be really drunk :p
<smouche> ah.
<Tm_T> plah, just lost most of the pain :/
<Tm_T> misconfigured body etc
<delltony> Tm_T,  you could just rename the file with a . infront of them if i'm not mistaken that will make it hidden
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> I'm not following you, Tm_T ...
<smouche> but you remind me; I've got three bottles of scotch sitting here that need drinking...
<jreuter> smouche: I tried it from the command line but no luck
<jreuter> I've installed Amarok now
<delltony> smouche, he just doesn't want the click here for porno icon :D i know all about haha
<smouche> jreuter, it sounds like an app is locking up your sound system
<jreuter> I think I have to kill some process though... one of the other players is using the gstreamer it looks like
<smouche> yes
<jreuter> might be xmms
<smouche> exactly
<jreuter> because I've had to kill it before
<smouche> try typing top
<smouche> or CTRL - esc
<Tm_T> smouche: I already drunk quite much scotch whiskey and continued with absinthe, but only lost my physical pains 
<smouche> jesus, Tm_T-- absinthe?
<Tm_T> yes!
<smouche> take it easy dude -- you'll be needing that body (and brain) for a while...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I'm allright
<smouche> jreuter, what do you see running?
<jreuter> well, nothing that looks like it would be using gstreamer
<Tm_T> smouche: just try it, with cola :p
<jreuter> I have a lot running right now....
<jreuter> let me close out some stuff...
<Tm_T> strange combination, being drunk without getting drunk
<smouche> try killing artsd , jreuter
<Tm_T> :)
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<Raven_> Please help! It is driving me crazy!
<Tm_T> heh
<jreuter> ok
<smouche> "I can't forget ... I can't forget ... I can't forget ... but I can't remember what..." - leonard cohen
<Tm_T> haha
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager moveend", in one example
<smouche> "the piano has been drinking, not me... not me.... not... meeeee " - tom waits
<jreuter> smouche: That wasn't it
<jreuter> right now I only have firefox, x-chat, and a terminal running
<jreuter> what is artsd?
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager movestart", is a second example
<smouche> wow, something is really gumming stuff up there jreuter -- can you hear event sounds?  are they enabled?
<jreuter> yeah... they are fine
<jreuter> that's why I'm puzzled
<smouche> artsd is the sound engine, I think
<jreuter> I see
<smouche> if you kill it, it's started automatically by sound applications, I think
<jreuter> yeah it started back up almost immediately
<smouche> wow-- you might want to try on the wiki
<jreuter> I think I've tried too many programs...
<smouche> yeah
<jreuter> I'm going to try a few things and I might be back ... if not ... I got it working
<smouche> maybe logging out would help... ?
<jreuter> that's what I'm thinking
<smouche> good luck!
<jreuter> see you soon
<jreuter> thanks
<Tm_T> smouche: btw ever tried absinthe with coke?
<smouche> I hope you mean coke as in cola, Tm_T -- and no, I haven't!
<Tm_T> yes, cola =)
<smouche> hope I didn't give you any ideas ... ;-0
<Tm_T> great stuff, as long as you don't drink too much! =)
<kkathman> Hiya Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Hi kkathman!
<kkathman> Hey Tm_T you've gotten Wine to work right?
<Tm_T> in my other box yes
<smouche> better not mention alcoholic beverages right now in front of Tm_T, kkathman :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: did you install that MSI thing when you did ?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> MSI ?
<smouche> he might end up pouring absinthe on his keyboard...
<Tm_T> haha xD
<kkathman> Tm_T: yes, the microsoft installer...some disks need it to install
<Tm_T> ah, I only used it to install SPww2v7 :)
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> smouche: I'm in quite sharp condition, but I supposed to be passed out right now ...
<kkathman> well I cant seem to get the MSI installed using wine and I need it to install Paint Shop Pro
<Tm_T> kkathman: if you have windows install in your har drive, it'll help
<kkathman> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> wine can use it ;)
<Tm_T> afaik
<kkathman> nah I dont 
<smouche> this stuff is what always confused me about wine...
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> I also tried to get the source from gimpshop and when I tar that it gives error message :)
<incubii> wine shmine
<incubii> i prefer bourbon
<narg_> Hrm, does kcron work for anybody, or is it just broken for me? (Kcron as root that is)
<incubii> oh you mean wine as in linux :P
<Tm_T> I hate all emulation, original rocks
<smouche> can wine use stuff directly from an ntfs partition, or do I have to put the program files in a folder within linux?
<kkathman> I just need a graphical editor in linux...is that too much to ask :)
<smouche> or either?
<Tm_T> kkathman: Gimp!
<incubii> if you cant mount and read the ntfs partition then wine can use it
<narg_> err... kkathman, just use gimp?
<incubii> can*
<kkathman> GIMP SUCKS
<narg_> err... ok.
<kkathman> did I say that out loud?
<Tm_T> kkathman: no it don't!
<incubii> you just have to config wine to though
<incubii> gimps interface is horrible
<kkathman> incubii: have you installed the MSI in wine?
<Tm_T> nah, it works
<jreuter> smouche: Sorry to say, no luck for me
<narg_> That it is, but it is a decent program.
<smouche> incubii -- wouldn't many programs also require writing back to the program files on the ntfs partition, and might that not cause problems?
<Tm_T> incubii: just need some time to learn, it's just fine
<incubii> no ive never installed an MSI
<kkathman> its a decent program..but not when you've used PS7 all your life
<jreuter> I had/have no programs running and still no luck
<jreuter> didn't even bring up my wireless yet
<smouche> jreuter, sorry to hear that
<Tm_T> Gimp <3<3<3
<incubii> well if thats the case smouche and you have windows installed on your system as well you can use captive ntfs
<jreuter> any idea what might be using the gstreamer oss device "/dev/dsp"?
<kkathman> incubii: I followed these instructions:  http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=msihttp://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=msi and it still wont install
<jreuter> that's the error it's giving me
<kkathman> Tm_T: Gimp <0.00000001
<smouche> "captive ntfs" .  Ok, thanks incubii, I'll google that
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'll kick your ass ] ;=
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kapsi.fi/kapsi002.png
<incubii> well i can assure you that works in windows, but ive never tried it in wine.
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kapsi.fi/kapsi003_02.png
<kkathman> whats all that?
<incubii> mind you what works in wine 1.0 doesnt mean ittl work in wine1.0.0.0.1
<Tm_T> kkathman: and only gimp ;)
<kkathman> Tm_T: try doing this simple thing....go into gimp, enter some text, and do a drop shadow...then create a new layer, draw a straight line across the page, then try to move that line layer around....you cant do it...it will trash the layers everytime
<Tm_T> eh?
<kkathman> plus, I'd LOVE to be able to see the drop shadow as I create it, not GUESS at it
<SpookyET> Unbelievable!  I hate you windows, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you. There is a deadlock between windows and the iPod updater. neither can lock. i'm going to try to use amaroK on linux. unbelievable
<smouche> Tm_T, cool wallpaper on there...
<Tm_T> smouche: witch one?
<kkathman> it took me like 20 minutes to do those two steps that I can do in PS7 in about 90 seconds
<Tm_T> kkathman: that 003 was done in 2min ;)
<smouche> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/ubuntu-oma2-beta-5.png
<Tm_T> smouche: ah ok
<smouche> I haven't looked at them all, but very nice
<narg_> gah, cron/kcron are giving me crazy uid errors.
<smouche> it takes me 20 minutes just to close all the damn windows that Gimp opens.  Hate that interface
<Tm_T> smouche: ah that one!
<kkathman> smouche: hehe
<jreuter> smouche:  GOT IT!!! 
<Tm_T> smouche: haha, I love gimp interface
<smouche> jreuter, cool!
<kkathman> smouche: yes its quite...uhm....Non intuitive
<jreuter> had to change setting for the sound engine
<smouche> how'd you do it?
<jreuter> xine instead of gstreamer incase someone else comes across it
<Tm_T> gstreamer <3
<smouche> you know, that should have occured to me, of course -- totem runs on xine on my system..
<jreuter> all your help is much appreciated
<incubii> whats wrong SpookeyET ?
<smouche> you're welcome!
<jreuter> now I just have to figure out how to get my battery info to show up and I'm set
<incubii> oh he left
<jreuter> :-)
<Tm_T> smouche: when you learn to use gimp, you don't really miss any commercial apps :p
<smouche> sorry I didn't think to ask about xine, jreuter!
<jreuter> no prob
<incubii> gimp has a long way to go
<incubii> when you can move photoshop fan boys over to gimp give me a call
<Tm_T> smouche: I actually use gimp in my windows too (when I relly have to use windows)
<incubii> ;)
* incubii still uses paint shop pro 3, cause it can draw lines
<incubii> :D
<smouche> i like paintshop pro!
<incubii> i prefer it to photoshop
<Tm_T> incubii: blah, I found photoshop more difficult than gimp
<Tm_T> smouche: yes PSP is great one
<Tm_T> uh
<incubii> well we arent talking about you we are talkin about Photoshop fanboys. my friend at tantalus wont touch gimp because its shit
<incubii> that being his comment
<Tm_T> !
<kkathman> Tm_T: I can understand that, but if you are into web design and graphical arts, like my business is, you go with a super supported package..either Paint Shop Pro or Photoshop. Once you learn one of those two, you can learn the other quickly.  Gimp is very abnormally layed out and not very standardized.
<incubii> they would have to recode their entire plugin suite
<smouche> I hate hate hate the Gimp interface. 
<incubii> i think its great that gimp exists i just think it needs to tailor more towards those people to make it more wide spread
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, but as a free software, powerful enough for me
<Tm_T> kkathman: you must separate commercial and home use
<incubii> can the gimp convert to print format colours yet ?
<Tm_T> eh, yes?
<Tm_T> just try it
<kkathman> Tm_T: true, but by saying that, and using that mentality, you are assenting to the fact that you dont think Linux is a commerical platform, and thats not true
<incubii> well i know pre 2.0 it couldnt
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, I don't mean it that way
<Tm_T> kkathman: I mean, when you have money enough, you have more choices, not nessessary better though
<kkathman> Tm_T: But the idea of Open Source, is more choice right?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, ofcourse
<kkathman> Tm_T: I think you mean that your needs are rudimentary, so Gimp does fine for you...however, my needs, and a typical developer, have needs on a grander scale...including high productivity. Gimp doesnt meet that benchmark
<Tm_T> kkathman: but when you are student like me, you only can choose  the cheapest and the best from free ;)
<incubii> you are both right
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> Tm_T: Absolutely......But as a small business owner, I want that low investment too!!!!
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, and then gimp is not the best choice :)
<Tm_T> mostly
<kkathman> Tm_T: And Im just disappointed that I cant do everything in Linux right now :)
<incubii> its a choice, and a nice choice but there are many others out there as well, some commercial some not
<incubii> to each his own
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> incubii: yes, and every choice have their own places as well
<incubii> agreed
<kkathman> very true
<Tm_T> blah, why this absinthe won't let me pass out
<incubii> its probably american, so its watered down L:P
<Tm_T> incubii: no this is not!
<Tm_T> haven't been in foreign country yet 
<kkathman> if a file is a tbz, do you still use tar to undo it?
<incubii> doesnt mean you cant buy american products :P
<kkathman> I havent seen that one yet
<incubii> id assume it was a tar file thats been bziped
<kkathman> incubii: now are you going to make global generalities?
<Tm_T> incubii: nope, but in local alcohol store, there is quite fidderent stuff than in America
<kkathman> incubii: so I should tar xvjf on it?
<Tm_T> ehh'
<incubii> i was poking fun :P
<Tm_T> quite funy misspelling =)
<incubii> adobe bought out macromedia
<kkathman> yep
<incubii> :O
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> 3.4B
<Tm_T> that's old news
<incubii> maybe to you
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> it happened today :)
<incubii> i live on the other side of the globe
<Tm_T> no, yesterday ;)
<incubii> it takes a while to get that stuff
<smouche> somehow "American" and "absinthe" are not two words I commonly see closely associated...
<kkathman> yesterday was sunday, no business transaction Tm
<Tm_T> smouche: I thought so ;)
<incubii> yesterday was monday for me :P
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, it was monday ;)
<smouche> sequel to American in Paris:  Americans on Absinthe
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ok, more that stuff then
<kkathman> Tm_T: Its still Monday here :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, somethin' like 10am ?
<smouche> rofl
<kkathman> the press release on it was 9:03am my time
<Tm_T> pm I mean
<smouche> closer
<kkathman> nah its only 8pm here
<smouche> 8:00 for kkathman, I think..
<Tm_T> eh
<smouche> 9:00 for me
<incubii> 11.09am here
<Tm_T> 0411 ;)
<Tm_T> ok, it's 0410 actually
<incubii> damn right it is
<kkathman> well I got the gimpshop source but have no idea what to do with it :)
<Tm_T> looks like one of my computers have it's own time
* smouche is off to pop some White Castle hamburgers in the microwave
<kkathman> yum smouche :)
<Tm_T> smouche: !!!
<incubii> white castle doesnt exist here
<Tm_T> I have some wurst sandwitchese
<kkathman> so who here is good at compiling?
<Tm_T> o/
* smouche is getting the munchies from all this vicarious drinking -- back later
<whiskers> kkathman, well you compile it....you will have to....i can't find any program that lets me upload anything on this linux
<darkaudit> white castle only in microwave form from Kroger or Giant Eagle...
<TechLord> has anyone got spambayes working with kmail
<kkathman> whiskers I downloaded the source ok, and extracted, but Not sure where to go from here
<incubii> i dont think we have those products
<Tm_T> kkathman: never compiled yourself?
<kkathman> Tm_T: I did gaim one time
<Tm_T> kkathman: check README file ;)
<incubii> i did LFS
<whiskers> kkathman, well nano the README and INSTALL in top directory....then do ./configure --help       to see your options
<kkathman> but this has alot of stuff that doesnt look like the gaim stuff I did
<kkathman> ahh ok
<whiskers> kkathman, then watch the errors all over the place as you are missing lots of important files...and you will have to go get each one of them...until you get a good compile
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok /msg me, maybe I can help ;)
<whiskers> kkathman, i just see no way of uploading anything
<kkathman> whiskers: I am very confident in www.yousendit.com  I have used that before and its very simple and no registration
<kkathman> whiskers: but I understand your reluctance...you've been far too patient today with me :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well i am so sick of all those programs not working but i guess i can try one more
<Tm_T> :)
<whiskers> kkathman, give me your email address
<kkathman> whiskers: please use this email this time ok:    kkathman@earthlink.net
<Tm_T> whiskers: SPAM!!? ] ;=
<kkathman> thats my main one and I know it will not have problems
<kkathman> Tm_T: like I dont get any of that already :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: not enough _yet!_
<kkathman> I get almost 700 pieces a week that get trapped and another 40/day that dont :)
<smouche> Tm_T -- you know, it'd be great if some of your wallpaper were in svg format...
<smouche> ever think of converting them?  I don't know how or if that's done, actually
<Tm_T> smouche: yes, but I'm not yet familiar with svg format ;)
<incubii> why am i the only person that doesnt get spam
<Tm_T> incubii: I don't get any spam
<incubii> was begining to think i was the only one
<Tm_T> =)
* Tm_T and no spam since 1999
<smouche> wow, www.yousendit.com -- looks useful -- how big a file can you send with that I wonder?
<Tm_T> smouche: you tell me, more absinthe or sleep?
<incubii> more absinthe :D
<Tm_T> hmm, no sleep. not tonight, enough pain already
<incubii> ittl result in sleep
<Tm_T> incubii: nope:p
<smouche> Tm_T -- I vote for a long walk outside on a spring day.
<incubii> so you kill two birds with te one stone
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, its night, so more absinthe while waiting sunrise then ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<smouche> oops!  heh heh , I moved Finland to another continent!
<Tm_T> ?
<smouche> wrong time zone!
<kkathman> smouche: up to 1gb
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> brb...dinner time
<smouche> wow, 1gb -- hmmm
<smouche> nice
<Tm_T> smouche: +2 in here ;)
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, i don't get any spam anymore....i used to get a lot
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, i don't know if the isps filter it at the server level or what ...but i don't get any anymore
<smouche> I think kkathman-dinner may actually be away, like, eating dinner, dude
<Tm_T> no way, dude!
<Tm_T> ;)
<smouche> Go to bed Tm_T!  That's an order!
<Tm_T> 04:27 < Tm_T> no way, dude!
<Tm_T> ;-----p
<danikata> hi all
<incubii> pre-emptive irc responses
<smouche> hi danikata
<Tm_T> just filled up my glass :p
<danikata> how to add root password ?
<danikata> hi smouche
<incubii> sudo passwd root
<Tm_T> danikata: "sudo passwd root"
<smouche> Tm_T, don't you have to be anywhere tomorrow?  er, today?
<Tm_T> ok, I'm slow
<Tm_T> smouche: nope, but in hospital in wednesday
<smouche> or is Tuesday some kind of "ok everybody gets to stay home with a hangover day" in Finland?
<Tm_T> smouche: nope
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> smouche: propably I don't even have hangover
<Tm_T> never had
<danikata> thx Tm_T & incubii
<smouche> Tm_T, then really, slow down, don't pour extra poison into yourself; youll make the docs job harder...
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> danikata, do you really really want a root password?  people usually urge against it in ubuntu-land!
<Tm_T> no, root is all you need!
<smouche> supposed to settle for sudo, for everything
<Tm_T> if it's wormwood root ;)
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, that website doesn't seem to be working either.....there seems to be no hard disk activity at all
<smouche> lol
<incubii> i use root
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, i just don't have any idea what to do....it probably has something to do with this NAT stuff
<danikata> yes i need root password smouche
* incubii gasps
<Tm_T> smouche: there is a reason why finnish people are thought as a hard drinker ;)
<smouche> Tm_T -- join #Tm_T
<Tm_T> ?
<smouche> s'il vous plait...
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> smouche: should I say, I <3 you ;) ;)
<jsgotangco> hi Riddell
<Tm_T> Riddell o/
<abinadid> hi guys i just bought my epson c66 printer i need i litle help here  : )
<smouche> no really, Tm_T, pop into #Tm_T for a second
<abinadid> i just got it to work i'm so exited
<abinadid> sorry
<Tm_T> =)
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, well i sure am tired ...it has been a long day ....and we tried so many programs and none of them work....i am going to leave the website you said on....but i don't think it is working either
<danikata> kubuntu is great, greater than ubuntu
<danikata> :)
<incubii> does anyone actually have an article saying adobe did buy macromedia out for 3.4b as i can only find ones saying they are going to
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, it just seems like it is virtually impossible to upload any data.....at least at this time....probably that NAT stuff
<abinadid> yes they did i just wattch it in the news
<incubii> ah ok
<abinadid> what do you guys think
<abinadid> you think is good??
<incubii> no, it was better when they were two companies. Now that they are one they have a monopoly and thus can do what they want
<incubii> they they kinda did before. who knows maybe its  agreat thing
<incubii> time for food, before coke digests my stomach
<danikata> gtg
<abinadid> would you buy their products if the make a linux version??
<incubii> well i have no use for their products at all, but i guess i would if i had a need and it was as good or better then their windows requivalents
<kubu101> hi there
<kubu101> i runed kynaptic and it stalled...
<kubu101> i had to kill it, and run sudo dpkg --configure -a  3 times to get everything resolved, are the apps installed or not? :P
<incubii> try to run it
<incubii> if it dont run its not
<kubu101> well kynaptic run
<kubu101> but is it installed, i selected like 300 pkg
<incubii> dont use kynaptic
<kubu101> the last time i lunch it it says
<incubii> use synaptic
<kubu101> run dpkg --configure -a
<incubii> kynaptic is not very good right now
<kubu101> the problem with kynaptic is there is no fucking console output
<kubu101> so u don't know whats going on
<kubu101> ok so what i do?!
<kubu101> lol
<incubii> there should be a kynaptic log somewhere
<kubu101> ok... i rebooted and now i get ubuntu on gnome...
<kubu101> WTF!!!
<kubu101> with an orange login
<kubu101> how come it reboots in GNOME?!!!!
<Tm_T> haha
<kubu101> ok sesssions: KDE
<kubu101> there's something REALLY WRONG HERE
<kubu101> ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<kubu101> it feels like you install some app on an WinXP machine and you reboot in Windows 3.11
<kubu101> lol
<Rima> is kubuntu still quite new? - it seems the take up has been with ubuntu not this one?
<kubu101> synaptic = kynaptic with gnome interface
<kubu101> you don't have any CONSOLE output!!!!
<Tm_T> kubu101: !
<incubii> kubuntu just had its first release
<incubii> synaptic has console output
<kubu101> really?
<Tm_T> kubu101: no, console interface is all you need
<incubii> i have it on mine
<kubu101> so now i uninstall alll the shit and reinstall it?
<kubu101> i just want a freaking scrollbox window at the bottom :P
<kubu101> showing what's going on
<Tm_T> heh
<kubu101> ala mirc install
<Tm_T> why not use Konsole?
<Tm_T> and apt-get etc
<kubu101> why not fix your fucking usability apps ;)
<kubu101> that's like saying the number + on your TI calc is broken... well use a pencil!
<Tm_T> ok it's morning already
<kubu101> here its late ;)
<kubu101> does it shows?
<kubu101> next question is... how do you install kde-apps ?
<incubii> using what
<Tm_T> kubu101: "apt-get install kde-apps" ;)
<incubii> theres a kde-apps package ?
<kubu101> no such package
<kubu101> lol
<kubu101> i mean stuff in kde-apps.org
<Tm_T> kubu101: !
<kubu101> man, i really want autopackage or zeroinstall
<kubu101> this is really anoying
<Tm_T> why not just compile it?
<sorin> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<sorin> amaroK is not detecting my iPod.
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, well the web page says done but i never saw it send any data so see if anything is there ok
<Tm_T> ok
<incubii> you have to mount the ipod partition first
<kubu101> Tm_T: you should REALLY take comp6751 - Usability
<Tm_T> ?
<kubu101> Life will be so much different after that ;)
<incubii> should be as simple as rightclickin on the ipod partition in media:/ and selecting mount
<Tm_T> kubu101: three commands, not that difficult
<kubu101> maybe kde university should offer some
<Tm_T> =)
<kubu101> it's not about difficult dude, it's all about usability
<Tm_T> eh
<kubu101> i'm geek ok, but i don't use commandline except for scripting
<Tm_T> ehat?!
<Tm_T> command line is all you need ;)
<Tm_T> but back in IRCNet ->
<kubu101> Tm_T install/configure apps from source only with something like fink
<kubu101> last time i used fink in OSX, it took 8h to install shit
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> btw freeciv2 is out \o/
<kubu101> ya we read /. 
<Tm_T> and already slashdotted :p
<Tm_T> tested every beta already =)
<kubu102> not bad
<Tm_T> maybe should compile that stable too
<kubu101> ya konversation is okay
<Tm_T> kubu101: haven't tried irssi?
<kubu102> i don't know i run KDE in vmware right now
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<kubu102> irssi
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, did you ever get any email from that file
<kubu102> wtf is that
<Tm_T> kubu101: irssi is command line irc-client
<kubu102> a kioslave also :P
<kubu102> ouach
<kubu102> that stinks
<kubu102> brrrrrrr
<Tm_T> no!
<kubu102> ! /quit
<kubu102> <G> i didnt have to do ctrl-c :P
<kubu101> ok back to mirc
<Tm_T> mirc sucks
<Tm_T> =)
<kubu101> where's Qt designer
<kubu101> mirc works with wine i think
<Tm_T> but I have been using irssi over 5 years so that's all I use
<Tm_T> all I need =)
<jsgotangco> hmm
<incubii> why would you want to use mirc on linux
<kubu101> why not
<kubu101> because im familiar with the interface until i write a KDE clone ;)
<incubii> xchat is just as good
<kubu101> 1. too gnomish
<kubu101> 2. don't have all the feature
<kubu101> 3. don't support mirc script
<kubu101> 4. no toolbar
<Rima> does kubuntu have an x based application installer?
<kubu101> the windows can be tile/organized?
<kubu101> kynaptic/synaptic but it sux? :P
<incubii> well show me another IRc client that supports mirc scripts
<Rima> lol - oh what to do, used kde for years... installed kubuntu at home and ubuntu at work... both look good ARGH too many choices
<incubii> lol rima
<Tm_T> kubu101: 1. you don't need graphic interface 2. irssi have more features 3. irssi have more scripts (afaik) 4. toolbar? why spending time wiht your mouse?
<incubii> lol Tm_T
<Tm_T> =)
<incubii> why dont you just change yer nic to irssi
<incubii> :P
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> I was doing that
<incubii> does irssi support irc over port 80
<kubu101> Tm_T: there's 90% out there who use mirc
<incubii> and proxy support
<kubu101> convince the,
<kubu101> ;)
<Rima> hmm kubuntu I think, I like kopete better than gaim - done! lol
<kubu101> especially my g/f ;) wasn't KDE start out because the creator couldn't install X/Motif on his g/f computer ;)
<Tm_T> incubii: yes, you can use irssi with proxy OR you can use irssi as a proxy ;p
<kubu101> *history* history :P
<incubii> might give it a go
<incubii> might be able to ditch CGI:IRC then
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, no wonder that guy was in here the other day asking for a static IP....he probably could not get any programs to work either
<Tm_T> incubii: you can't really tell what client I am using right now
* incubii is chatting with CGI:IRC from http://www.vengefuldeath.com
<incubii> irssi
<incubii> oops
<Tm_T> :p
<kubu101> doesnt say on whois
<Tm_T> omg
<Tm_T> yes, there's irssi, but do I use it directly or is it just a proxy/bouncer?
<Tm_T> or do I use it directly AND as a proxy :p
<kubu101> Tm_T: you think I should write a big KDE usability review^W rant?
<incubii> nup no such luck
<incubii> the proxy is too restrictive :|
<incubii> curse my fellow admin
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> as long as ssh is not restricted, I'm fine =)
<incubii> if i had the code to this cgi:irc i could make it so much better, then agin i dont have the time to
<Tm_T> :)
<kubu101> cgi:irc is what a perl module? :P
<kubu101> php?
<kubu101> ;)
<incubii> php
<incubii> its what im chatting through on some guys site
<kubu101> CGI:IRC is a Perl/CGI program to use IRC from a web browser.
<kubu101> Perl
<kubu101> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<kubu101> there u go hack it!
<kubu101> :)
<incubii> lol its no good to me
<kubu101> why not
<incubii> i need somewhere to host the hack then
<incubii> outside of the firewall
<kubu101> :P
<kubu101> well hack it
<kubu101> then contact the host webmaster :P
<kubu101> lol
<incubii> lol
<kubu101> u guys know perl right
<kubu101> :D
<kubu101> especially tm_t
* kubu101 dream in perl ;)
<Tm_T> !
<kubu101> what
<kubu101> :P
<kubu101> u dont know perl!
<Tm_T> yes!
<kubu101> yes u dont know
<kubu101> and u use a console irc client
<Tm_T> =)
<kubu101> pathetic
<Tm_T> I do know perl :p
<kubu101> u know pugs
<kubu101> ;)
<kubu101> u know pugs or not :P
<Tm_T> kubu101: eh, I even was codin directly 8085 assembly some years ago ;)
<kubu101> me 2
<kubu101> well 8086
<kubu101> and pic's
<kubu101> pal's
<Tm_T> AVR <3
<kubu101> Parallax Basic
<kubu101> VHDL
<kubu101> Verilog ;)
<kubu101> 8051
<kubu101> 68000
<incubii> i know Brainfuck
<Tm_T> =)
<incubii> does that count
<kubu101> BF also
<kubu101> :D
<kubu101> u know extended Bf ?
<Tm_T> incubii: you know CMX?
<kubu101> CMX?
<Tm_T> Cloaca Maxima!
<incubii> no i used original BF
<kubu101> dunno
<incubii> even made a pascal compiler for it
<incubii> that was fun...not
<kubu101> ++++[++<---] +-.
<kubu101> i made a perl interpreter of brainfuck files ;)
<Tm_T> CMX is a great band ;p
<incubii> ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-] >++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.
<Tm_T> =)
<kubu101> ya baby
<kubu101> :D
<incubii> i had brainfuck ASM going as well
<incubii> but i lost it
<Tm_T> there was a time when all I knew was a basic ...
<kubu101> ya
<kubu101> BASIC!
<kubu101> basica
<kubu101> gw-basic
<kubu101> qbasic
<incubii> QBasic 7
<kubu101> vbasic
<kubu101> qb71
<kubu101> hbasic
<kubu101> gambas
<kubu101> :P
<kubu101> vb.net burk
<kubu101> :P
<incubii> bbc basic
<Tm_T> !
<incubii> realbasic
<incubii> powerbasic
<incubii> xbasic
<incubii> darkbasic
<incubii> basicbasic
<Tm_T> 512MTX <3
* incubii yawns
<Tm_T> !
<kubu101> gw-basic,qbasic,vb,tpw,hbasic,gambas,c,c++,tp,perl,php,batch,bash,tcsh,python,ruby,brainfuck,ebf,verilog,vhdl,salt,mBed,javascript,java,pic/pal,parallax basic,c sharp,D,m4,sed/awk,makefile,qmake,mirc script,director6,flash, am i missing anything ;)
<Tm_T> it's 0615 ;p
<kubu101> 11:21
<kubu101> toolbook, PL/SQL, Ada, Asic, VBS :P
<kubu101> bash/ksh/csh, (does HTML/XHTML/SVG/XML/XUL/XAML counts?)
* incubii shudders@toolbook
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> there is some problem with amaroK :/
<Tm_T> I copied ~1700 mp3/ogg ifles into my /home folder, after that amaroK doesn't start :/
<Tm_T> err, files
<incubii> dunno Tm_T i only have 35 oggs
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> oh, just got it
<Tm_T> somehow amaroK stayed in background
<incubii> heh
<Tm_T> it's quite ordinary problem
<incubii> happens to me often as i forget its loaded into desktop 2
<Tm_T> actually it wasn't visible at all
<Tm_T> but killall was teh tool ;)
<incubii> heh
<TechLord> i need some  assistance with an hdd
<TechLord> connected over usb
<TechLord> it's currently formated ntfs but i am unable to write to it
<crimsun> what sort of assistance?
<crimsun> that's correct, you can't write to it.
<TechLord> how can i make it writable and still share with windows xp
<TechLord> can i format hfs 
<TechLord> and how would i do that 
<incubii> captive ntfs
<Tm_T> OR fat32
<Tm_T> fat32 is most usable
<fleabitten> any one tried to get doom3 working under kubuntu
<Tm_T> wise guy have have one partition formatted as fat32 ;)
<Tm_T> I don't =)
<Rima> anyone able to get cedega to install under 64 bit version?
<fleabitten> doom3 + kubuntu = crap
<fleabitten> doom3 + ubuntu = sweet
<fleabitten> anyone know why
<incubii> well since you only provided that much information, no
<fleabitten> anyone from AU
* incubii is
<fleabitten> Syd?
<fleabitten> im gone
<smouche> good morning, good evening, whatever...
<Tm_T> yes =)
<smouche> go to bed Tm_T!
<smouche> heh heh
<Tm_T> actually I suppose to watch morning news in a moment
<smouche> sun up yet in the great far north?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> eh, not yet but rising
<incubii> land of the rising sun
<incubii> lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> oh yes, sun is up!
<smouche> see, I timed that right.
<Tm_T> and, it rained snow last evening =)
<Tm_T> yup, summer is coming very fast ;p
<incubii> snow
<incubii> ive seen snow 4 times in my life
<incubii> had to go to the snow mountains to see it
<abinadid> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> ehm, my nose is bleeding :)
<abinadid> do you know xlink kai??
<abinadid> http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/
<Tm_T> nooooh!!!
<abinadid> it is a software to play games on line
<Tm_T> eh, not linux games
<abinadid> no xbox games
<abinadid>  or ps2 
<abinadid> with system lynk
<jsgotangco> Riddell, how does Kubuntu Kwick Kompendium (Guide) sound?
<paulproteus> Man.
<paulproteus> KKK.
<paulproteus> That's a great way to sell it. ;)
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> Im just messing around with the docs
<whiskers> kkathman-dinner, are you there now
<whiskers> does anybody have limewire or gnutella working
<delltony> question for you guys when i put in a audio cd i get the following error: when i click on play 
<delltony> error -kscd cdrom read or access error (or no audio disc in drive) please make sure you have access permissions for media:/hdc
<delltony> what the hell now if i click on open the thing opens can i see the tracks
<delltony> then i can right click one at a time and copy it over then play
<pot> what the heck is kubuntu..
<delltony> you see that thing up top called a topic
<delltony> read it
<pot> just read the webpage...
<pot> why not just make kde meta package on top of ubuntu..?
<crimsun> there is, it's called kubuntu-desktop
<pot> sorry, i guess i should ask why is it packaged (as a product, a distro) differently than ubuntu if it is a subset of it?
<crimsun> afaik, no one's selling kubuntu
<crimsun> kubuntu is a community-developed and community-supported kde distro based on ubuntu
<crimsun> it just happens that the kde packages are also in the ubuntu repos
<crimsun> not terribly different from say, Xfce, though it's in universe not main
<jsgotangco> Kubuntu is a very big Riddell :)
<crimsun> among others, yep :)
<pot> it's just that when xfce releases packages (for debian, etc) they just release package but don't rename the main distro/create a sub-distribution..
<jsgotangco> pot, mind you kubuntu is a community effort that uses Ubuntu as base
<crimsun> pot: erm, then you've not heard of Xfld?
<crimsun> e.g., Xfce+Knoppix?
<pot> so it's more of a need for community identity, the name signifies the kinship of the people with the common interest of putting kde on ubuntu?
<crimsun> that's one way of looking at it, though I certainly consider Kubuntu a legitimate distro
<pot> no.. i thought it'd be cleaner if each of the window mgr\desktop env projects create barebone packages for different distributions, and integration efforts (pre-configuration in form of liveCD or meta-preconfig-distribution) exists separately
<crimsun> arguably they already do that in source tarballs
<crimsun> we have desktop "teams", so to speak
<crimsun> for instance, kubuntu can also be considered a desktop team for kde on ubuntu
<crimsun> jani and I are the desktop team for Xfce on ubuntu
<kakalto> how's xubuntu coming along?
<pot> i see..
<jsgotangco> xubuntu...i'd like that
<kakalto> me too
<jsgotangco> now we have gubuntu, kubuntu then xubuntu
<jsgotangco> that's gonna be a nightmare for the docteam
<jsgotangco> hehe
<kakalto> is the doc team called docubuntu? :P
<pot> dubuntu, i presume..
<jsgotangco> no its just Documentation Team
<jsgotangco> hehe
<kakalto> lol
<jsgotangco> right now we're doing stuff
<jsgotangco> Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<jsgotangco> we expected something like this
<jsgotangco> people calling ubuntu as Gubuntu, then Kubuntu now Xubuntu
<kakalto> yeh
<jsgotangco> that's why we had the documentation trunk classified
<jsgotangco> but the problem is how to make a uniform help system
<jsgotangco> that won't cause that much overhead
<jsgotangco> because ubuntu uses yelp
<jsgotangco> and kubuntu can just use konqueror
<jsgotangco> but we're not forced to yelp anyway
<jsgotangco> i was even messing up the Kubuntu guide as Kubuntu Kwick Kompendium (KKK)
<kendu> hi where is i can get how to of kubuntu like ubuntuguide ?
<kakalto> most stuff still applies, but there's a small FAQ on teh main kubuntu page
<kakalto> main kubuntu site, rather
<kakalto> . . . .
<kkathman> evening/morning all
<kakalto> g'evening
<danikata> hi all
<danikata> i install synaptic, but i couldnt activated it 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<__2> kudos to kubuntu project
<jsgotangco> you're welkome
<spiral> hi
<danikata> how to add debian repository in kubuntu
<kakalto> spiral, hi.
<spiral> kakalto: hi
<kakalto> heheh.
<pvh> Has anyone else had KDE stick their windows to the top of the screen?
<kakalto> pvh, yeh, I think so
<kakalto> permanently or momentarily?
<pvh> kakalto: it was permanent
<kakalto> uhh
<pvh> then i noticed an empty, mysterious panel, which i killed and all was well once more
<kakalto> strange
<pvh> my kubuntu install went very badly
<pvh> the second time i logged into my kde session, it complained about not being able to open something and crashed a few things
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> strange
<pvh> i had to recreate my panel set from scratch. no biggie for me, but...
<kakalto> have you tried installing ubuntu, then downloading kubuntu-desktop?
<pvh> that's how i did it.
<pvh> i think things are doing okay now, but i thought i'd mention it.
<pvh> i am still trying to find some way to make konqueror's icons space out more.
<kakalto> ohk
<Tm_T> hullo
<kakalto> so have you tried installing kubuntu right from the start?
<kakalto> Tm_T, hey
<pvh> kakalto: nope
<kakalto> pvh, you might want to consider, depending on how buggy it is
<kakalto> I also got ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop, but mine's working fine
<pvh> kakalto: i'd rather not reinstall my whole system unless things get really hairy.
<pvh> kakalto: i'd be more likely to spend some time in the trenches with dpkg looking for something in need of reconfiguration.
<kakalto> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<kakalto> or is it the other way around...
<pvh> kakalto: what would that change?
<kakalto> is it specifically X that's screwing up, or just kde?
<pvh> my money is on KDE, because my Gnome session is just fine
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> strange
* pvh shrugs
<pvh> I'm not too worried about it.
<kakalto> so long as it works
<kakalto> enough for you to do things
<pvh> haha
<pvh> yeah right.
<pvh> for me, fixing it IS the point
<kakalto> ahk.
<kakalto> great
<kakalto> kde just locked up
<pvh> damn.
<kakalto> all I can do is type
<kakalto> here
<pvh> kakalto: i hear there's a great kubuntu derivative called ubuntu
<kakalto> lol
<pvh> it's like kubuntu but it has Elf or Pixie or something instead
<kakalto> I see that gnome doesn't work under my setup...
<kakalto> gnome must be it :D
<kakalto> excuse me, I gotta CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> http://members.cox.net/pfiore7/nerd.jpg
<danikata> hi all
<culker> hi
<kakalto> I might try IceWM soon
<danikata> i couldnt activate synaptic (i was installed)
<kakalto> "activate" ?
<kakalto> you mean run?
<kakalto> or edit repositories?
<danikata> run
<kakalto> what happens when you run it?
<danikata> there is error message ... like : dpl... pango couldnt load
<kakalto> pango...
<danikata> and the kynaptic cannot install 
<danikata> mozilla-firefox
<kakalto> did you try "sudo apt-get install kynaptic" ?
<amichai> hi can someone help me. Until a minute ago XMMS worked great, now it says make sure that your sound device is working. Kaffeine works. any ideads
<kakalto> have you changed anything?
<kakalto> like, any settings under XMMS?
<amichai> kakalto: no
<amichai> kakalto: my mp3s were skipping so i changed the buffer in arts, but then returned it to system default
<amichai> kakalto: so i guess my answer is yes ;)
<kakalto> maybe kaffeine is hogging the soundcard?
<kakalto> does it just not work
<kakalto> or skip?
<kakalto> I assume you've installed the mp3 package?
<amichai> kakalto: i wasnt running kaffeine before. it just doesnt work.
<kakalto> so, the sound just suddenly stopped working?
<amichai> kakalto: on gnome it worked, i need a special mp3 package on kde?
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> give me a moment, I'll find it
<amichai> kakalto: thanx. 
<kakalto> "sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg"
<kakalto> then "killall artsd" to restart sound server
<Tm_T> hm
<amichai> kakalto: I played an mp3 on XMMS i heard a mild skipping, so i wanted to change the buffer settings, after i did that when i tried to play the mp3 in XMMS it said that i need to make sure the sound device is configured properly. so i returned the buffer to default, and it still gave me the same error. so i tried kaffeine, and kaffeine works.
<Tm_T> gstreamer <3
<kakalto> amichai, are you sure it wasn't just that mp3?
<amichai> kakalto: i'll try again
<amichai> kakalto: ok now it works
<kakalto> heheheh.
<kakalto> If at first it doesn't work, kick it
<kakalto> if that doesn't work, defenestrate it (throw it out the window)
<amichai> kakalto: lol. btw i removed kde cos i had artsd problem, but kubuntu is an amazing job, very very nice.
<kakalto> if that doesn't work, you've probably broken it
<amichai> kakalto: lol
<kakalto> :P
<kakalto> then, absquatulate (run away very fast)
<kakalto> so, amichai, you use gnome?
<amichai> kakalto: i have gnome and xfce. i like gnome, got bored of it moved to xfce, like it, refused to use kde cos i didnt like it b4, then i downloaded kubuntu, and am very impressed.
<kakalto> kubuntu is impressive.
<kakalto> it's kde 3.4, very new
<amichai> kakalto: last time i downloaded kde i apt-get all the necessary files, so it wasn't as cool
<kakalto> ahh
<amichai> kakalto: only thing is i use it in hebrew, and my splash screen flashes white interval, the english doesn't
<amichai> and my gl screensavers dont work, even though i can play half-life on cedega
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> my GL screensavers don't work either
<kakalto> probably a bug
<amichai> and for those who play BZFlag. I'm one of them, when i first start its slow, until i change the graphic quality to high, and then back to experimental
<amichai> kakalto: good to know, thought it was just me. where do i file it?
<amichai> otherwise its all good. i installed last night at 3am, so what do i know ;)
<kakalto> :)
<kakalto> where to file it? see if it's filed already at either www.ubuntuforums.org or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<amichai> kakalto: i dont think i have konsole. i only have the xfce one and the gnome one
<amichai> possible?
<kakalto> I bet you do
<kakalto> go into a xfce or gnome terminal
<kakalto> then type "konsole"
<kakalto> you'll find out soon enough :)
<amichai> kakalto: yeah here it is. not in my menu though
<kakalto> strange
<kakalto> it should be under K --> System --> Konsole
<amichai> yeah...whatever i'll add it. do u use a toolbar on the top of the screen like macos?
<amichai> kakalto: ok there it is, right at the bottom, too many apps
<kakalto> ah.
<amichai> cos i want my taskbar at the top, anyway of doing that?
<kakalto> taskbar at the top?
<kakalto> it's not there already?
<kakalto> under which, kde? gnome? xfce?
<amichai> kakalto: kde
<amichai> kakalto: if u know xfce i want it to look like that.
<kakalto> like, taskbar & stuff at bottom, k menu & links at top?
<amichai> kakalto: the opposite
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> Right click on any bar, go configure
<kakalto> if you want another panel, right-click, go "add to panel", "panel" then universal sidebar
<amichai> kakalto: how do i move it to the top?
<kakalto> in the configure thing, there should be a bunch of rectangles under "position"
<kakalto> on the "arrangement" tab
<amichai> kakalto: ok this screwed it all up. all my windows are stuck to the top
<kakalto> see where it says "Settings for: " then it has a drop-down menu?
<kakalto> that's how you select different menu bars
<kakalto> then change the position of each
<kakalto> WOOPS
<kakalto> I was meant to go to music practice like 2 hours ago :S
<kakalto> aww crap
<kakalto> not cool
<kakalto> me naughty
<amichai> kakalto: ok i did it. not universal. universal screwed it all up was weird. i just added a regular bar which only contains the taskbar. sweet.
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any gui client to connect to a remote vpn via ipsec (shared secrets)
<kakalto> ohk
<amichai> kakalto: lol
<amichai> kakalto: what should universal do?
<kakalto> it means you can add anything to it
<kakalto> it's what I use
<kakalto> so I have my taskbar, the time, desktop switching
<amichai> kakalto: u have it at the top?
<kakalto> and the rubbish bin
<kakalto> nah, bottom
<kakalto> Chameleon22, try googling it
<amichai> kakalto: whats the difference? u can add whatever u want to the regular one. or u mean by dragging?
<kakalto> I'm not sure
<Chameleon22> kakalto: i tried
<kakalto> I can drag this bar all over the place
<Chameleon22> wouldnt ask 
<kakalto> Chameleon22, try #ubuntu
<amichai> kakalto: ah ok. i gtg. thanx for the help. take care.
<Chameleon22> kakalto: how about you just say "i dont know" or keep silent rather then hand balling people around, people like you give linux a myth of bad support
<kakalto> the thing is, I don't know, so I suggest google, since that's what always helps me. often, I forget about google, and others say it, and it's useful. I think you're not appreciating that I'm trying to help
<kakalto> atleast I gave it a go
<kakalto> did #ubuntu help, for that matter?
<Chameleon22> kakalto: you have, just bit stressed 
<Chameleon22> kakalto: nah :(
<kakalto> okay
<kakalto> do you have a text-based version of it?
<Chameleon22> no
<kakalto> ohk
<Chameleon22> :/
<kakalto> not good
<Chameleon22> not at  all
<Quinn_Storm> Chameleon22: what are you trying to get help with?
<Chameleon22> Quinn_Storm: i need to be able to connect from kubuntu to checkpoint via a vpn using shared secret rather then certificates and freeswan is giving me the shits 
<Quinn_Storm> Chameleon22: wow, that's way over my head unfortunately, I wish I could help
<Chameleon22> Quinn_Storm: no problem mate :)
<membreya> hmm VLC is segfaulting when I'm trying to play a DVD :|
<membreya> oh well, kaffeine works
<kakalto> heheh.
<kakalto> VLC is strange anyway
<kakalto> g'night all
<membreya> it grabs the CSS keys then segfaults
<membreya> meh..amd64 running breezy..what do I expect :P
<membreya> speaking of AMD64..has anyone managed to successfuly get OO.o2 running on an amd64?
<Quinn_Storm> btw, quick little warning though people probably already know this...don't install amd64-libs-dev on a non-amd64 system, it diverts all the i386 headers away so that nothing will compile right
<Tm_T> Hi membreya o/
<membreya> hiya Tm_T \o/
<membreya> lol Quinn_Storm 
<membreya> find out the hard way
<Tm_T> Quinn_Storm: oh I was just doing it! ;p
<membreya> going to try and grab the source for oo.o2 and see if i can't compile it :|
<Tm_T> heh
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: yep -.- though I made some scripts and un-diverted stuff (the amd64-libs-dev package was not-installed but the diversions were b/c it errored out halfway through install)
<membreya> mind you running breezy..so gcc4
<Tm_T> membreya: LFS ;)
<membreya> LFS?
<Quinn_Storm> membreya: you can use gcc3...I forget how...possibly setting CC and CPP env vars?
<Tm_T> Linux From Scratch
<membreya> oh ok Tm_T ;)
<membreya> damnit, I'm probably going to have to --prefix this fucker..erm ..package :)
<Tm_T> membreya: DYI OS ;)
<membreya> Tm_T: sounds like gentoo to me :P
<membreya> DYI? Drive Yourself Insane? :P
<membreya> damn you oo.o
<membreya> it gives the file as a .tar.gz..then all it contains are .rpms!
<membreya> WTF is with that
<Quinn_Storm> oo.o sucks...I wish it wasn't the only office suite out there...koffice is just...bleh by comparison
<Quinn_Storm> btw if you are gonna compile oo.o, make sure you have like 4gb scratch space available...according to the freebsd ports file it needs that much
<Tm_T> I'm glad I can always use nano ;)
<Quinn_Storm> heh my first editor on linux was pico...eventually I took the vim plunge
<_-InMa-_> buenos dias, bon dia, good morning!
<_cure> Guten Tag
<CellarDoor> hey all
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<spiral> hi
<ice_1963> hello =)
<ice_1963> hi tux
<ice_1963> have a good day :)
<March-RX8> hello
<March-RX8> could someone tell me how to read from ntfs with ubuntu?
<Tm_T> smouche: hullo
<smouche> Hi Tm_T
<smouche> good morning, er, afternoon
<smouche> How are you, Tm_T --get any sleep?
* smouche is leaving for work in two minutes and not happy about it
<smouche> see yas later
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> sleep, what's that?
<danimo> heya
<_nicolai> how do you add a panel to the kicker, say"games"
<vestlink> exit
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any GUI app I could use to connect to checkpoint vpn using shared secrets rather then certificates? or anything really besides open swan.
<fish> hello
<fish> I'm thinking about switching from Suse to Kubuntu...can I ask some questions here or is the forum the better place?
<fish> hm, maybe the forum is the better place, eh? lol
<ubuntu> hi
<fish> hm
<Riddell> fish: you can ask here
<Tm_T> but all I gonna say is: "what? SUSE? you mean sushi?" ;p
<fish> haha...okay
<Tm_T> eh eh
<skaman> hey guys do somone remember how can i set the double clik on files?
<skaman> is a stupid thing...but i can't find it!
<Tm_T> skaman: kcontrol -> 
<skaman> i know is somewhere there...but where!
<skaman> i'm getting mad
<skaman> :S
<Tm_T> peripherals -> mouse
<Tm_T> just in the middle there
<fish> well I'm on Suse 9.1. now...and I used apt4suse and synaptic, it's quite good like this...so far I could upgrade to a new KDE version very easily by just clicking on the packages in synaptic...always worked without any problems...so when I switch to Kubuntu, can I still do this? I'm a bit confused about the release periods...you say every 6 months...do I have to wait for 6 months then until I can upgrade to a new KDE or what? if yes, will I run
<skaman> omg thanks!!!!
<skaman> :S
<skaman> fish:every 6 months there's a new release not software upgrades
<suistar> hi
<fish> oh I see...so when ther is a new KDE, there will be new Ubuntu packes and you can easily upgrade to it with synaptic or with apt-get?
<suistar> i've downloaded the kubuntu live cd.. its booting and loading until i have a white screen with a mouse, and then cd and hdd stop loading :/
<skaman> fish:yes that's correct
<skaman> suistar:try this boot cmd: "failsafe"
<neom_> Whats the apt get command to update the system?
<neom_> apt-get dis upgrade && something?
<neom_> I froget. :(
<fish> hm...what kind of packages does Kubuntu offer then? I mean...where can I check if e.g. oddcast is included? well if it's as easy to upgrade as on Suse with apt4rpm I will switch to Kubuntu...right now...
<suistar> failsafe, what does it do
<suistar> sorry
<suistar> <- beginner
<suistar> :)
<paulproteus> apt-get dist-upgade
<paulproteus> neom_: You must run "apt-get update" first; that updates the local idea of what packages are available.
<Tm_T> apt <3
<skaman> suistar:failsafe probably will the live cd work
<skaman> is a fail safe boot :P
<Riddell> fish: kubuntu has native apt so it has everything apt4rpm has and better
<suistar> okay i will try it 
<skaman> guys how to configure grub?
<fish> Riddell: of course but wouldn't that be mixing Debian debs with Kubuntu debs? will there be problems?
<Riddell> fish: there's no reason to mix debian and kubuntu debs
<Riddell> kubuntu has everyhting debian has and more
<segfault2k> hi
<fish> Riddell: so *all* the packages are ported to kubuntu?! every 6 months? or when do you offer new packages? let's say there is a new KDE...then there will be new Ubuntu debs in what time? Suse has them up really fast...I'm a bit confused about this...it's what keeps me from switching
<Riddell> so far we have a 100% sucess rate at having KDE packages in on the day or KDE release
<fish> wow...ok...made my day...bye bye suse...backing up my music now and then it's gone....
<skaman> good choice
<skaman> why pay 4 suse if u could have ubuntu for free?
<Riddell> suse is also available at no cost for download
<fish> true
<skaman> yes but is not the professional one
<skaman> and anyway suse is a "particular linuxdistro"
<skaman> i used for 3 years
<fish> I think suse is ok...never had any problems...but they begin to do silly things now
<fish> real payed them some money...obviously
<fish> (15:12:18) skaman: yes but is not the professional one  <---- not true...there is only a prof. version and it's available for download (no personal version anymore)
<_bofh> Hi all
<fish> oh...can I keep my /home when I switch to Kubuntu? how?
<_bofh> KDE on ubuntu rocks.
<Riddell> fish: if it's on a different partition yes
<fish> ok...good...it is :-)
<fish> well that's all I wanted to know...Kubuntu has a new user very soon...thanks for infos!! have a good day...byee! :-)
<segfault2k> Lastest version :  0.9.1 2005/04/13  
<segfault2k> fuck
<segfault2k> XD
<texel> Hello guys (& gals.) I have my iptables script that I had with my old Red Hat box and after some changes I'm ready to put it here. Where should I put this script in kubuntu?
<segfault2k> http://200.104.79.16/~segfault/kbg.jpg <- how is the bg?
<malte> nice, but why do you have such large icons? :)
<segfault2k> dunno XD
<Tm_T> ok, this is not great, I need to edit amaroK source :p
<malte> why?
<Tm_T> only way to have player window and playlist window into separate desktops :p
<Tm_T> I only need to figure out what I have to change
<segfault2k> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23228
<Tm_T> ok, fist of all, why not give multiple sizes OR huge size
<segfault2k> is a big size :S
* segfault2k doin' right now the other sizes :S
<Tm_T> I like to use 1600x1200 =)
<Tm_T> it's easier resize smaller than bigger
<Tm_T> I mean, quality
<segfault2k> ok :D
* segfault2k doing 1600x1200 =D
<Tm_T> some use 1600x1200 reso in their desktop, those rich bastards
<segfault2k> hahah
<segfault2k> XD
* segfault2k uses only 1280x1024
<malte> segfault2k, is it done in svg?
<Tm_T> segfault2k: me too, 'cause have only old hot 17" crt :/
<segfault2k> malte: yup'
<Tm_T> so then that too
<malte> segfault2k, include the svg then, kde can display that
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> im uploading
<segfault2k> malte: svg in 1600x1200 ?
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> doesn't matter really?
<malte> sure :)
<Tm_T> if it's truly scalable
<malte> of course it is - it's svg :)
<Tm_T> eh, you can do it so many ways :p
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> onder why you cant mix kubuntu pkg's with reg deb 's
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> wonder
<_zao> who tried opera 8 final?
<segfault2k> why if is exists konqueror :D
<malte> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, it's not recommended
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well just wondered
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> like the distro just dosnt ahve all the repos yet i need :{
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> unless you guys/gals know of any more i can add than the ubuntu guide page
<malte> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, do you have multiverse/universe?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i use them all
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> just didnt have all the pkg's yet im use to
<malte> i think (k)ubuntu should have all that debian has
<malte> what are you looking for?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so i will wait while longer , just wondering why they are using diff pkg's than debian i would think they would be the same
<malte> okay
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> maybe they will change to uni pkg's :}
<segfault2k> wow, the new kubuntu theme for splashy really rocks :P
<paulproteus> New, like in Hoary, or New, like in Breezy?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> yea i know :{
<kkathman> morning all :)
<segfault2k> paulproteus: im creating the new theme
<segfault2k> XD
<paulproteus> segfault2k: Oh, cool. :)
<_zao> what is it that some (QT) programs donnot remember their own size??
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> Hmm with more reading i think i might try this distro once more , i think my repos where not done correctly 
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i need mostly codecs /win32 etc.... and kmplayer, and vlc + plugins
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> not much of anything else
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> the dep's kill me if i get the pkg's by them selves
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is this horay ?
<Tm_T> horay for boobies?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well they talk of horay or warty im reading on howto for repos
<segfault2k> hi! 
<Tm_T> hoary?
<Tm_T> :p
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/splashy/
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/splashy/kubuntusplashy/
<segfault2k> =D
<segfault2k> is finished :D
<Choubaka> Meh.
<Choubaka> I want one for regular Ubuntu too --;
<Choubaka> But I can't use GIMP. my computer locks up if I try.
<Choubaka> Oops. There is oen
<Choubaka> Should've read the site first.
<segfault2k> Choubaka:  :P
<Choubaka> But hmm
<Choubaka> How do I use splashy? :p
<segfault2k> http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/Splashy
<Choubaka> kernel patching required I assume
<Choubaka> again, read the site... 
<kkathman> morning Choubaka  :)
<segfault2k> Choubaka: that is the idea of splashy, no patching required
<Choubaka> kkathman: not morning here 
<Choubaka> :)
<kkathman> well ok...good day, afternoon, evening :)
<kkathman> that oughta cover it :)
<berickson> Anyone here when they are going to fix the Control Center Password issue so we dont have the use the kcmshell workaround?
<Choubaka> Hm, I have to install Grub to make splashy work? ;/
<skaman> hey anyone knows wich plugin can i use with Firefox?(better if i can get it via apt-get)
<skaman> java plugin pardon :D
<Choubaka> ahaa.
<Choubaka> just install sun's .bin using java-package
<skaman> nothing apt-gettable
<skaman> ??
<texel> skaman: http://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/binary/sun-j2sdk1.5.0_01-2_i386.deb
<skaman> thnx
<skaman> this works  well?
<skaman> wow 63 mbO_o
<malte> segfault2k, nice splashy theme
<segfault2k> thanks
<texel> skaman: please note that I don't really know where that Java package came, OK?
<hussam> I just switched from Fedora to kubuntu, so far so good but I have one question. what apt repositories to I need to set to get updates? everything in sources.list is commented.
<Tm_T> hussam: uncomment all repos :)
<hussam> ok I did that. does kubuntu release security updates frequently? can I rely on that?
<Foodcoman> Check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org for howto's on Repo's
<hussam> Foodcoman: thanks for the guide. I'm reading it now.
<Tm_T> hussam: yes, there's security updates, ofcourse
<hussam> Tm_T: ok thank, security is that most important thing of course. :)
<Foodcoman> hussam: NP
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I just teached my sister to irc =)
<Foodcoman> Keep the Peds... away from her.
<Tm_T> peds?
<Tm_T> ah!
<Foodcoman> Yeah the perverts.
<Tm_T> she's 27 and married with a big guy, no need to afraid that =)
<Foodcoman> I wont let my kids in chat.... Oh hahahahaha.
<Foodcoman> Woops
<whiskers> kkathman, are you here today
<hussam> will we be updated to kde 3.4.1 once its out? 
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> maybe marillat got it
<Fhigo> sup :)
<KaiL_> hussam: will kde 3.4.1 come soon?
<Fhigo> its still 3.4.0?
<KaiL_> yes
<Foodcoman> How would one check the version on their workstation?
<hussam> not sure but I know many people were complaining about kde 3.4  so I think the kde devs will rush kde 3.4.1 a bit
<Foodcoman> winver   <---Joking dont kick me out please.
<texel> Foodcoman: In any application, Help -> About KDE
<Foodcoman> 3.4.0
<KaiL_> hussam: I know many people saying, 3.4.0 is great
<Foodcoman> I just hate the password issue in Control Center.
<zAo^> what is a nice font for whole KDE?
<texel> zAo^: FreeSans
<zAo^> thnx
<hussam> KaiL_: kuser and kopete won't work on all distributions.
<hussam> KaiL_: or at least not properly
<KaiL_> here kopete wirks 
<KaiL_> works..
<texel> skaman: got any luck with Java?
<KaiL_> not worse than with 3.3 at least (kopete always was very unstable)
<KaiL_> kuser works too
<hussam> KaiL_: it does yes, but on some other distributions it doesn't
<KaiL_> maybe a problem with that distribution?
<Tm_T> zAo^: use bitstream vera sans mono ;)
<hussam> KaiL_: probably so
* zAo^ doesnt like freesans srry :S
<Tm_T> bitstream is ok
<hussam> I think we will get kde 3.4.1 read this http://dot.kde.org/1113894130/1113910991/1113913787/1113915020/
<Fhigo> i'm lovin it :)
<Fhigo> i'm goin to install kubuntu on my ibook now :)
<hussam> Fhigo: it's really good, I just installed kubuntu less that an hour ago and it's working perfectly.
<Fhigo> yeah
<Fhigo> same here.. I'm already using it since 5 days or somethin like that :)
<kkathman> whiskers:  are you around?
<kkathman> Hey Tm_T !
<hussam> the only thing I can't seem to do is run the tv card. I ran as root modprobe saa7134 but it still won't work. anybody has any ideas? 
<hussam> It used to work in fedora using same kernel version 2.6.10
<hussam> any ideas?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Could you help me a little with a compile...I got a ton of these files and have no idea what to do...I know you do a configure, make and make install, but at what level and where?
<kkathman> Tm_T: I am installing the build-essential, libglib stuff right now
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> Tm_T: I downloaded all the gimshop stuff, and it is now in a directory set, there are alot of files there and Im not sure what I need to do, the README really didnt say
<Tm_T> just run ./configure && make && make install in rootfolder of gimshop
<Foodcoman> Anyone have a compelling argument as to why one would choose firestarter vs Shorewall?
<kkathman> Tm_T: I also believe I have to deinstall gimp
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh?
<Tm_T> kkathman: why?
<Tm_T> Ithought gimpshop is only "theme" for gimp
<kkathman> uhmm no its a total redo of the menus etc
<kkathman> I was looking for whiskers as he has already done this, but I believe he's away for the moment
<kkathman> ls -l
<kkathman> oops wrong window
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: whats this mean:   XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool?
<kkathman> what do I need to install?
<kkathman> ahhh I think I found it
<\sh> guys...in kontact there is this "journal" feature..
<\sh> how does it work for uploading journal entries to the web? which engines are supported?
<hussam> I found  a linux-image 2.6.11 on kynaptic. should I install it?
<hussam> ?
<whiskers> kkathman are you there
<gimmyabreak> Hello
<Tm_T> hussam: if you like :)
<Tm_T> hullo
<gimmyabreak> how you doing
<Tm_T> fine thanks
<gimmyabreak> please excuse me i am brand new to the world of linux :-) but can i get some support on this channel
<Olliander> Greetings to all Kubuntu-Users! :-)
<March-RX8> hello
<texel> Olliander: kgreetings!
<gimmyabreak> hello
<March-RX8> does anyone know where to config grub?
<gimmyabreak> I AM NOT ALONE
<Olliander> I'm really surprised how fast the Ubuntu&Kubuntu-Community is growing up... *g*
<March-RX8> it' s one of the best linux developed
<Foodcoman> I just migrated over from Mandrivel to Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<gimmyabreak> The company that i work for is migrating from Windows to Ubuntu in the next few month LOL
<buz> i'm looking for a way to downgrade breezy to hoary
<buz> printing doesn't work in breezy
<March-RX8> i prefer kubuntu than ubuntu
<AndreH> hi, I installed kubuntu a few hours ago and configured nearly anything in kde yet. then I want to configure something in kde control center using root (I have to type in my password)
<AndreH> that is still working fine
<AndreH> but after a reboot, I am not able to configure in root mode
<Olliander> Why are you preferring Kubuntu, March-RX8?
<AndreH> there is no error message
<Foodcoman> AndreH: Know issue
<March-RX8> i find kde easier to use
<AndreH> Foodcoman: so what to do?
<buz> AndreH: try setting a root passwd with sudo passwd
<AndreH> ok I'll do
<March-RX8> it was the same when i used rh and mdk
<buz> then you get a real root account
<Olliander> Mhm! OK, but I think Gnome is more efficient...
<gimmyabreak> I also installed Kubuntu today and root is still working fine on mine. Although my touchpad aint
<texel> AndreH: better yet, in a terminal run kdesu kcontrol
<Foodcoman> AndreH: http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/entry/1234000960039742
<AndreH> ah thank you
<March-RX8> i used ubuntu for a short period, and i dint know where to go to configure etc, i always used kde then i choosed kubuntu
<March-RX8> anyway it seems to give me some problems
<gimmyabreak> i think it is better then ubuntu but i still need to get the hang of the new GUI
<Olliander> Mmmh, the fact with the configuration is most the reason why users prefer KDE-based desktops... *g*
<March-RX8> do you know where to change the number of colours?
<hussam> does kubuntu release each kernel when it's out? I'm asking because I found both 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 on kynaptic
<March-RX8> you can upgrade kernel hussam
<March-RX8> and i suggest you to download and install synaptic because it's more powerful
<kkathman> I personally dont trust synaptic...so I do all my apt-get's manually
<March-RX8> what about dependence?
<gimmyabreak> can you use synaptic to install any package
<kkathman> no difference actually, a pkg is a pkg
<kkathman> synaptic is just a gui for apt anyway
<kkathman> its really good for seeing what you have installed tho
<March-RX8> yes, but using synaptic or kynaptic you dont have to search all the dep by yourself
<whiskers> kkathman, i see you are back...ok...in the news...skype says they will allow large file transfers...so there is a solution
<kkathman> whiskers: I am compiling as we speak...hopefullly it will work :)
<whiskers> kkathman, but from what i hear you have learned how to find out what is missing and you have learned how to go get it
<whiskers> kkathman, so as i think about it...you have found the better solution
<kkathman> whiskers: there were a few dependencies but I found those as I did the configure
<whiskers> kkathman, that is right....just keep tracking them down
<amiroff> guys, is there a setting that makes menu letters not underline hotkey ?
<kkathman> whiskers: I did
<whiskers> kkathman, most are easy...but gimpshop was a little difficult....f4lm was quite difficult...and transcode was the most difficult so far
<March-RX8> could someone help me? where i can go to change boot sequence in grub?
<kkathman> whiskers: well it wasnt difficult, per se, but took several iterations of ./configure to get all the dependencies...did you uninstall gimp before or after your make?
<Foodcoman> March-RX8: /bootgrub/menu.lst
<Foodcoman> March-RX8: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<March-RX8> thanks you so much
<whiskers> kkathman, no..if you get a successful compile with no errors...then try make install and fire it up
<kkathman> whiskers: ok kewl
<kkathman> whiskers: its a bit of a long make isnt it?
<whiskers> kkathman, yes that one takes a while.
<whiskers> kkathman, it is quite a bit of code
<kkathman> whiskers: apparently....did your's make on the first try?
<whiskers> kkathman, they seldom make on the first try...except the easy ones
<whiskers> kkathman, so you have to pay attention to the errors and track down what causes them to fail
<kkathman> whiskers: thats comforting
<March-RX8> and how can i say it that i would have winzoz has predefinite?
<kkathman> whiskers: will the errors be at the end?
<amiroff> any KDE gurus here? please...
<whiskers> kkathman, yes...if there are errors...the compilation will break...and you will be notified of the errors causing it to break
<kkathman> amiroff: whats the question?
<kkathman> whiskers: ahh ok
<whiskers> kkathman, sometimes they are out of date libraries....bad headers, etc
<kkathman> whiskers: its been going for a good 15 minutes and no breaks yets
<whiskers> kkathman, yes well...the longer you go with no error the better chance you have of getting the job done
* kkathman crosses his fingers :)
<kkathman> whiskers: its done...I dont see anything that says "error"
<kkathman> whiskers: I see alot of these..Entering directory....nothing to be done for 'all'...etc
<kkathman> whiskers: then leaving directory
<whiskers> kkathman, that means that section has already compiled what was in it
<kkathman> whiskers: well I guess I'll try the make install now
<whiskers> kkathman, did you get to the end of the compilation with no errors
<amiroff> kkathman: I want to make my menus not to underline the hotkey, is there a way yto do that?
<kkathman> well sudo make install I mean
<whiskers> kkathman, yes i guess you could do that....i just find it easier to be root most of the time
<kkathman> amiroff..hmm
<kkathman> amiroff: I dont think there is a setting for that, but look in the control center anyway
<amiroff> kkathman: believe me, I've looked everywhere
<amiroff> it just makes menus less readble for me :(
<kkathman> whiskers: done...now do I execute gimpshop or gimp ?
<whiskers> kkathman, go to your menu and click on gimp but watch what comes up
<kkathman> ah ha!!
<whiskers> kkathman, now depending on how you set up your configure options...gimpshop may be in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin...depending on what parameters you gave configure
<kkathman> ahhh this is much more intuitive
<whiskers> kkathman, but what do you do with that program?
<kkathman> with gimp?
<kkathman> whiskers: its in /usr/bin
<whiskers> kkathman, well i see no real use for it...except the scanning feature and the printing feature
<kkathman> whiskers: well I hope to use it as a pseudo replacement for PS7 or PSP
<whiskers> kkathman, yes ok...if you want that to be the case...generallly ./configure  --prefix=/usr --exec-prefix=/usr    will take care of that part
<kkathman> well I just executed the menu option and it worked
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't know about that expensive stuff...or what they do with it....but this has some basics for scanning in documents and printing them
<kkathman> whiskers: I assume that the default is /usr/bin cuz all I did was ./configure
<whiskers> kkathman, no..the default for many years has been /usr/local/bin....unless they changed it
<whiskers> kkathman, it was designed that way to keep people from screwing up their system while they experimented on their code
<kkathman> whiskers: ahh ok
<kkathman> hmm Im trying to type a text, and change the color to something, and its not letting me :(
<whiskers> kkathman, well let me see here
<whiskers> how do you type a text.
<whiskers> kkathman, do you open a new document and click on a text button or something
<kkathman> whiskers: bring up a new image, then click on the text ("T")
<kkathman> whiskers: File -> New
<brainkilla> kaffeine 0.6 crashes on me
<kkathman> never mind I found it ;)
<kkathman> duh
<brainkilla> anyone with the similar experience?
<chx_> base config fell into an infinite loop restartin' KDM
<chx_> I thought I stopped it
<whiskers> kkathman, ok...i got a new image and i pushed the text box...but it is greyed out and says create path from text
<chx_> two days later when a whiptail process was silently eating 58% CPU I realized it sits there and eats the system.
<chx_> now I properly killed it.
<brainkilla> chx_: happens to me with kaffeine ;)
<chx_> next problem. this is tough.
<kkathman> whiskers: I got it :)
<chx_> somehow I created a (much) smaller FS than the partition it sits in
<chx_> how could I fix this? It's irritating to have 70+ gigs of HDD sitting around unusable.
<whiskers> kkathman, don't ask me how to use that stuff..but if you go to the tools menu there is some stuff...
<kkathman> whiskers: I got it ok now...wow this is like SOOOOOOOOOO much better
* Xeon3D is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> whiskers: Its no replacement for photoshop, but at least its more intuitive
<brainkilla> chx_: mke2fs is your tool
<chx_> brainkilla: I suspected that. 
<chx_> but how?
<chx_> mke2fs expects a device.
<brainkilla> and the empty space you have is unpartitioned?
<chx_> according to fdisk /dev/hdb1 is around 80 gigs, according to df it is less than 10 gigs.
<chx_> I know how I created this mess
<chx_> this was supposed to be a backup HDD
<chx_> I dd'd a partition onto it
<chx_> but come Saturday, my primary HDD grew bad sectors
<chx_> and I installed Kubuntu in a haste
<chx_> now, I forgot to delete the backup partition
<chx_> and installed Kubuntu into it
<chx_> I do not wish to do an install again
<koivunej> how easy it is to install xfce alongside kubuntu 5.04?
<uniq> very.
<uniq> it's basically just installing the packages.. and choose xfce from the login-manager. (session)
<koivunej> uniq: just apt-get install xcfe and it will appear in the login manager?
<kkathman> Tm_T: are you around?
<chx_> koivunej: you may not need even Kubuntu, Ubuntu will do.
<uniq> koivunej: yes.
<koivunej> thanks
<brainkilla> chx_: so run fdisk, and try to create a /dev/hdb2 with it
<chx_> brainkilla: but /dev/hdb1 spans the whole disk!!
<chx_> brainkilla: on the partition level. the FS is smaller...
<brainkilla> oh, now I get what you've done...
<chx_> brainkilla: I shot myself in the foot.
<brainkilla> yeah, seems like ti ;)
<chx_> I do not really dare to grab sfdisk and change the hdb1 size.
<brainkilla> try that
<chx_> I do not dare
<brainkilla> all you can do is fuck up the partition table ;)
<chx_> I am doing this business since 13 years
<koivunej> damn i guess i need to stop this session in order to make kdm to reload available session typeS?
<brainkilla> that's what I did 6 months ago
<chx_> I mean, partitions, filesystems and such. But now, I am without a backup for the first time and I do not dare...
<uniq> koivunej: probably.
<uniq> chx_: you
<brainkilla> then I installed ubuntu 
<brainkilla> :)
<uniq> err.. you've made a huge partition.. and a small filesystem on it? 
<chx_> uniq: yes.
* chx_ is numb as a thumb.
<uniq> ext3? 
<chx_> yes
<chx_> now I resize the FS (noooooooooooooo) or resize the partition (maybe... is there a safe way to do it?)
<uniq> and you want to expand the existing filessytem to the whole partition.. or decrease the partitions size? 
<uniq> which option is best for you? 
<uniq> resize the filesystem is the less risky option.. 
<chx_> uniq: really?
<uniq> both are easy.. if you just don't fuck up  things :)
<uniq> resize2fs to resize the filesystem.
<uniq> you might need to remove the journaling option from the filesystem.
<uniq> and recreate it after the resize.. 
<chx_> but, of course I'd need to boot another linux for that
<uniq> anyway.. the manpage for resize2fs explains both actions.. pretty well.. 
<chx_> 'cos it can't resize mounted partitions
<uniq> sure.. you'll need a livecd or something.
<uniq> or a bootdisk with resize2fs and fdisk.. 
<chx_> my old HDD still boots... to an extent... that'll do.
<chx_> OK. Really, resize2fs sounds like a better option
<koivunej> chx_: but always, you should backup anything _really_ important
<whiskers> kkathman, apparently there is some kind of text editor when you click on the text button....it will open a text file and let you edit stuff....and then it seems to paste it  into the picture.
<whiskers> kkathman, i have no idea what that is all about
<chx_> koivunej: what's important is either not local or in my head, anyways. I am a web developer.
<whiskers> kkathman, but the brush tool works....you can just move it around in the image
<uniq> chx_: you really should backup.. i've had no problem with resize2fs so far.. used it like 10~ times or so.
<uniq> but anyway.
<chx_> uniq: If I had a backup I'd already resized the partition
<chx_> but , as I said I just used up my backup HDD as primary
<kkathman> whiskers: yeah...I just need to know the trick about moving layers
<chx_> 'cos the primary went almost puff
<chx_> maybe... I could back up the system to a DVD disk... maybe I have one or two. I usually backup between HDDs with dd... lazy :)
<whiskers> kkathman, that stuff is way over my head...i suggest you check into #gimp or #gimpshop channels or #blender channels and stuff...maybe somebody knows
<kkathman> yah
<chx_> btw. Kubuntu and whole Linux rocks. My Sarge became unusable and all was in order two hours later on another HDD. This is pretty much impossible with Windows...
<koivunej> kubuntu would rock if the hadn't removed kwrite "support" and prefer some kaffeine for playing a mp3 file (some odd file which you don't want on your amarok to screw up the playlist)
<koivunej> now it's just ok :) needs though pretty much tweaking
<chx_> koivunej: I prefer beep-media-player for mp3 ...
<koivunej> chx_: well i just thought that from a total newbies pov, i still have hard time on using anything else than a commandline utility :) mplayer is great for playing an odd mp3 file for example
<zane> is there anyway to edit files in Konqueror with root previlgdes?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know how to make dmesg print out all of the boot messages? at the moment it is only showing the last lines (its all "keystroke not recognised" or something to that effect
<Super_Cat_Frog> zane - sudo konqueror or ksu konqueror
<Super_Cat_Frog> *kdesu
<zane> I tried "kdesu [Konqueror] " but that didnt work
<AndreH> hm another question: I am using kubuntu with a laptop and found the nice utility KLaptop. but I am not able to activate the acpi things like standby, hibernate and so on
<Super_Cat_Frog> zane - you might have to do this first:
<Super_Cat_Frog> sudo xhost +localhost
<AndreH> under root it works
<darkaudit> zane: kdesu "konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<AndreH> as a normal user it says I should install a helper application or set write access to /proc/acpi/sleep, I did that with chmod a+w /proc/acpi/sleep
<zane> oh
<AndreH> but no change
<Super_Cat_Frog> andreh - what happens when you do "echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep"?
<AndreH> uhm, nothing, except the screen flashes very shortly
<Super_Cat_Frog> andreh - no output (in the console)?
<AndreH> no, it just says something in dmesg: Stopping task... and after that: Restarting tasks... done
<zane> darkaudit: does sudo konqueror give me permission for few minutes or is it permanent?
<hieudt> it will give you permission until the program is closed
<hieudt> i think
<zane> ok thanx.. it worked.. i appreciate your help.. i was trying to get this thing to work for last few days.. 
<maurerr> zane: try a rightklick on the file and open with => other application; there you type "kdesu kate"; tried right now it works :-)
<_miguel> Hello everybody
<hieudt> AndreH: Are you trying to put your laptop to sleep??
<AndreH> yes
<hieudt> try shudown -z
<hieudt> i'm not sure if it is compiled in kubuntu generic kernel
<hieudt> but give it a try
<_miguel> I've got a problem with my cd-writer
<_miguel> It's a HP cd4e USB
<AndreH> hm, there is no shutdown -z
<_miguel> external
<hieudt> hmm
<AndreH> found another way: klaptop_acpihelper --suspend
<_miguel> The system recognizes the drive but I can't have acess to it
<_miguel> It gives me an error;
<AndreH> but thats pretty dumb because I end up having a black screen after waking my laptop up ;)
<hieudt> can you post your cat /proc/acpi/sleep
<AndreH> just a moment
<hieudt> ok
<hieudt> _miguel: what is the error?
<_miguel>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<_miguel> unable to read partition table
<_miguel> it goes on and on with this error
<hieudt> I got that problem once
<hieudt> But only with kernel 2.4
<AndreH> hieudt: the output of sleep is: S0 S3 S4 S5
<hieudt> Ok
<hieudt> AndreH: try echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<hieudt> Should work
<hieudt> I think
<AndreH> ok now he's sleeping ;)
<hieudt> ok
<_miguel> hieudth: i've googled for it but didn't find a solution :-(
<AndreH> but black screen after waking up
<hieudt> Try echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<Akeru> hi
<hieudt> _miguel: Is your CDRW USB 2.0?
<_miguel> hieudt: I don't think so. It's an old model - four years
<AndreH> echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep does nothing
<_miguel> anyway, I've just switch from mandrake and in that distro it worked
<hieudt> AndreH: Try echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<hieudt> _miguel: Must be something with the kernel compilation settings
<Akeru> any one could help me getting japanese input working for QT application ? (on amd64)
<AndreH> hieudt: that did a suspend to disk I think and worked
<AndreH> anyway, I think that suspend and standby isn't working quite well on my laptop
<AndreH> hm, should I maybe compile my own kernel?
<hieudt> Andreh: it worked anyway
<hieudt> AndreH: everybody  should
<hieudt> AndreH: generic kernel come with kubuntu is not very optimal
<AndreH> ok is there any trick to get the latest kernel using apt-get or do I have to manually get the kernel sources from kernel.org?
<hieudt> the default kernel source come with kubuntu is 2.6.10-5
<hieudt> the latest kernel is 2.6.11, i think
<AndreH> yes, and I would like to use 2.6.11
<hieudt> So it is nearly the latest kernel already
<AndreH> but only nearly ;)
<hieudt> lol
<AndreH> so a manuall install would be best I think?
<hieudt> I think so
<AndreH> ok
<hieudt> I would think it is the only possible way
<hieudt> but by doing so
<hieudt> you missed some kubuntu kernel patches
<AndreH> hm I think I will try both kernels tomorrow
<hieudt> ok
<hieudt> i'm getting some sleep
<hieudt> c ya all
<AndreH> ok thanks and c ya
<maxiMe> bonsoir
<maxiMe> Je dcouvre kubuntu.
<maxiMe> Je connais relativement bien debian, mais je trouve un fort intrt  kubuntu. a m'a l'air plus "user friendly"
<maxiMe> Et quand on met linux dans les mains d'un utilisateur lambda c'est bien d'avoir une machine simple d'utilisation.
<Akeru> bonsoir maxiMe 
<maxiMe> Bonsoir Akeru
<Akeru> any one could help me getting japanese input working for QT application ? (on amd64)
<maxiMe> That's an english channel ?
<maxiMe> Ouch, excuse me for the french...
<Akeru> :)
<maxiMe> people join and quit this chan every time...
<Akeru> yes and no one seems interrested in my question ;)
<maxiMe> well...
<maxiMe> I cannot aswer to you about that question...
<maxiMe> when you say "input" you speak about keyboard ?
<Akeru> yes
<Akeru> in fact I can type japanese in GTK application but not in QT ones
<maxiMe> ok...
<maxiMe> Are you using kubuntu ?
<Akeru> yes
<Akeru> this is why I need support for QT, if I ran Gnome I would not have any problem
<maxiMe> I try to find something...
<Akeru> Don't worry too much, I'll leave soon
<maxiMe> you can go into configuration center
<maxiMe> then keyboard panel
<Narg_> isnt there a thread about that on ubuntuforums?
<Olliander> Hello!
<maxiMe> and select japaneese disposition
<Akeru> Narg_: there is, but it does not work on me, maybe because of my amd64, not sure
<maxiMe> hello
<Akeru> maxiMe: yes but I won't be able to write actual japanese caracters
<Olliander> Kubuntu rocks! But Kynaptic is...
<Akeru> beta...
<maxiMe> I don't think that AMD64 change whatever on keyboard supports
<Olliander> Yes, that's the fact Akeru! ^^
<Olliander> That's why I installed Synaptic...
<maxiMe> Akeru: you get ubuntu first then you've installed kde packages or directly kubuntu ?
<Akeru> It might, since I _think_ I need a module called immqt which is not available, besides I'd like to use sKim, which has direct KDE support, but again no support for amd64
<Akeru> I got the Kubuntu cd
<maxiMe> Olliander: I'm using apt-get ... just like a real geek. I came from debian's world :)
<Akeru> nope, real geek use ./configure && make && make install ;)
<Olliander> Ah, thats cool maxiMe!
<Olliander> I would do it your way too, but I'm a lazy-man... ^^
<maxiMe> Akeru: when you have a slackware... or from scratch :)
<Akeru> I used to run gentoo...which btw, would not recommend anymore
<Olliander> Gentoo...
<Akeru> Well anyway, it is late here, gotta go
<maxiMe> bonne nuit
<Akeru> se you every one
<Akeru> merci
<ctqucl> 
<maxiMe> :)
<alex> hi everyone !
<Olliander> A question: who would prefer Gentoo instead of (K)Ubuntu?
<maxiMe> troll
<alex> does anyone know the package name for the KDE dcop browser ?
<Akeru> Well, I did prefer gentoo for 2 years...but now I don't anymore, this is a matter of taste
<Akeru> gone
<maxiMe> I can't install flashpluggin !!!
<Choubaka> I could prefer gentoo if compiling programs was done in a second or two.
<Choubaka> But it isn't, so no. :)
<_tibal> Olliander: Gentoo for speed ang lightness, Kubuntu for easy installation and apt
<Choubaka> _tibal: "speed and lightness"? :P
<Olliander> _tibal: Interesting... You use both of them?
<maxiMe> does any one success too install flashpluggin ?
<Choubaka> I have.
<maxiMe> You got it from apt ?
<Choubaka> firefox fetched it for me and installed it. :p
<maxiMe> ok
<_tibal> Choubaka: yes I think Gentoo is very fast and so light.. but I agree that it needs lot of disk space and time :)
<maxiMe> firefox integration is good in Kubuntu ?
<Olliander> But... What I like about (K)Ubuntu... It is easy to install and configure, but you can modificate it how you want! Thats a fact I miss on many distri's like SuSE, Mandriva etc...
<Choubaka> _tibal: Hm :/
<Choubaka> I wonder where the speed argument comes from.
<Choubaka> You barely gain any speed by compiling yourself.
<_tibal> Olliander: I used Gentoo but it's very boring to set up
<Choubaka> And it's the same software.
<Olliander> _tibal: Thats what I think of it too...
<_tibal> Choubaka: yes it's true but it boots up faster than Kubuntu... thats the result
<Choubaka> You were talking about bootup? :)
<Choubaka> My computer is usable under 5 seconds when I start it in the morning :p
<Choubaka> Because I never shut it down in the first place :)
<_tibal> Choubaka: grrrrr I'm not ecologist but I try to save a few electricity and so money :)
<Choubaka> :P
<_tibal> Choubaka: Suspend to disk does work on my computer since I use nVidia driver
<Choubaka> I guess it'd be possible to make Ubuntu bootup fast too... just start some daemons on the background.
<_tibal> how do you did that ?
<_tibal> I ever thank about kicking LVM and Raid... it takes a many seconds :)
<jan> hi, question i have installed supertux and for some reason i can't get any sound from the game and the sound in option is grayed out. however sound works on the system as a whole
<jan> any suggestions?
<_tibal> going to test
<_tibal> jan: fully working on an updated Kubuntu with default settings
<jan> well  let me do a update but i just ran one
<jan> last night
<_tibal> jan: oh :) i said i was uptodate but i didn't ran any update since 3 days :)
<jan> well something isn't clickin for some reason
<jan> cause i get no sound on here as if the soundcard is locked or something
<jan> but sound works with the test
<jan> and with cds
<_tibal> jan: one think you can test : try to find a static version on their website if they have one and test it
<_tibal> s/think/thing
<maxiMe> I go nowhere
<maxiMe> Bye everyone
<maxiMe> see u
<jan> tibal, got it working
<jan> you have to change the defaults on the timeouts from 60 to a lower number
<jan> works perfect
<jan> thanks
<yahalom> anyone know if an ubuntu book has been published, such as an ubuntu bible (there is a fedora core 3 bible)
<yahalom> or even just a simple guide
<malte> hm. is anyone else having trouble ripping cd's with konqueror? it works to begin with, but always dies unexpectedly after a while
<yahalom> anyone have a solution to the gl screensavers not working?
<cartel_> anyone having issues with the wallet?
<kakalto> nope
<kakalto> malte, ripping  cd's with konqueror?
<malte> kakalto, yeah
<malte> does it work for you?
<kakalto> why not just use KAudioCreator
<yahalom> mm
<malte> well, it's easier to just browse with konq :)
<malte> imho
<malte> yahalom, it works for you?
<kakalto> heheh
<yahalom> kakalto: r u also using the fglrx drivers?
<malte> i'm trying KAudioCreator now
<kakalto> fglrx? not sure
<yahalom> malte: the gl screensavers?
<malte> yahalom, no, ripping music with konqueror
<yahalom> kakalto: the ati drivers, probably not.
<kakalto> ahh
<kakalto> no, nvidia
<yahalom> malte: haven't tried. 
<malte> argh. kaudiocreator works fine
<yahalom> kakalto: nice one. good choice. but ur gl screensavers dont work right?
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> they don't
<malte> neither does mine :)
<yahalom> malte: everything else works?
<malte> yahalom, are we talking ripping or screensavers now?
<yahalom> malte: ripping. let me try, putting some trance in now.
<malte> ok, thanks
<whiskers> is there an isobuster app for linux
<malte> yahalom, i can even play dvd's, so i doubt it has anything to do with my player
<malte> hardware*
<kakalto> so, malte, ripping doesn't work at all?
<malte> kakalto, i've only tried mp3, i'm trying wav now
<yahalom> malte: "no possibility to retrieve info drom CDDB"
<yahalom> malte: so no
<malte> oh.. well, that's no problem for me
<whiskers> on the news on slashdot...it looks like a big argument between apple and ms about who is going to take over the desktop
<yahalom> malte: what is ur prob?
<malte> yahalom, it stalls and then dies. it never gets past ~40%
<kakalto> whiskers, if Apple released Panther for X86, they would win :P
<whiskers> kakalto, hey i stay out of that commercial stuff.....let those bigshots battle it out
<kakalto> yeh
<kakalto> I'd stick to linux
<yahalom> malte: sux
<kakalto> but, whiskers, out of WinXP and Panther, I'd go Panther
<yahalom> malte: ok now i'm also bugged. anyone having ripper issues?
<bleertep> xorg-driver-fglrx for ati is installed on my system but the open-gl acceleration does not work. can anyone help?
<whiskers> kakalto, well i don't know the pluses and minuses between either of them....and i don't care....let them argue about all that money stuff
<yahalom> bleertep: u still get mesa?
<kakalto> yeh
<bleertep> waht is mesa?
<whiskers> kakalto, do you know of an isobuster program for linux
<whiskers> kakalto, or is it possible to do it with mount command
<kakalto> isobuster? you mean cd-rip-to-iso ?
<bleertep> ok, thanks
<bleertep> i have a try with mesa then
<whiskers> kakalto, no...to bust an iso...and change the files in it
<yahalom> bleertep: umm ....type glxgears in konsole
<yahalom> bleertep: no
<yahalom> bleertep: f%^$% mesa
<bleertep> that goes really fast
<yahalom> bleertep: don't try mesa
<bleertep> ok
<kakalto> whiskers, sorry, no, I don't know, tried google?
<yahalom> bleertep: ok what is ur fps?
<bleertep> i havnt touched it yet
<whiskers> kakalto, well i will try
<kakalto> good luck mate
<yahalom> bleertep: don't get excited by the gears, just minimize it and look at ur konsole
<bleertep> 542.400
<bleertep> ^^
<yahalom> bleertep: ok thats terrible
<yahalom> bleertep: u cant even play tuxracer ;)
<yahalom> bleertep: what ati card u have?
<bleertep> yeah, its really slow, and i got a x300 
<bleertep> in a inspairion 9300
<bleertep> inspiron 9300 (dell)
<whiskers> kakalto, the only thing i see is a commercial isobuster for windows
<yahalom> bleertep: ok...u did apt-get install fglrx?
<whiskers> kakalto, there is no free isobuster for linux
<kakalto> :(
<kakalto> perhaps it's called something else
<bleertep> no, i got it via synaptic
<kakalto> like, not isobuster, but isochanger, isoeditor or something
<yahalom> bleertep: ok good. u got xorg right?
<bleertep> yeep
<KaiL_> restarted X since? :)
<whiskers> kakalto, i can't find an isobuster program for linux
<yahalom> bleertep: ok then u did fglrxconfig?
<whiskers> kakalto, would mount -o loop iso9660 source destination work
<bleertep> no, i did not yet
<Foodcoman> I am back to watch the master work!   =)
<kakalto> whiskers, sorry, I don't know, try #ubuntu
<whiskers> kakalto, i can't ...i was banned from ubuntu and postgresql a long time ago
<kakalto> oooooo
<kakalto> I'll try for ya
<yahalom> bleertep: ok so  u want help?
<whiskers> kakalto, i am wondering if mount -o loop iso9660 source destination.....is just as good as that expensive isobuster program for windows
<bleertep> yes please
<bleertep> i just startet fglrxconfog
<yahalom> bleertep: in konsole type: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<yahalom> bleertep: in case u screw up
<bleertep> ok
<whiskers> kakalto, they got real mad at me for working on glom
<yahalom> bleertep: done?
<bleertep> yes
<bleertep> done
<whiskers> kakalto, but they don't know about kexi on kde
<yahalom> bleertep: ok now type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bleertep> mom, i need to get getedit first
<yahalom> bleertep: and go to ur monitor section, u'll need to find ur horizantl sync and vertical sync, know what i mean?
<yahalom> bleertep: it doesnt matter, whatever editor u like is fine
<bleertep> yeah, it is a lcd, so should be at 60 hz, right?
<yahalom> bleertep: just u need to be able to see ur hsync and vsync
<kakalto> whiskers, yes, you can mount iso's like that
<yahalom> bleertep: whatever is in ur section. ubuntu detects it well. u found it?
<kakalto> mount -o loop iso9660 source destination
<bleertep> hmm, i cant find the entrt for the syncs
<whiskers> kakalto, well that sounds a lot better than the real expensive isobuster program for windows
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> apparently iso-mounting was covered on www.ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> and I'm recieving a little flame for that
<yahalom> bleertep: should look like this: Section "Monitor"
<bleertep> Section "Device"
<bleertep>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M300 (M22)"
<bleertep>         Driver          "ati"
<bleertep>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<bleertep> EndSection
<bleertep> Section "Monitor"
<bleertep>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<bleertep>         Option          "DPMS"
<yahalom> bleertep: then HorizSync and VertRefresh
<bleertep> EndSection
<yahalom> bleertep: thats all u have in ur monitor?
<bleertep> yep
<KaiL_> should work without hsync/vsync on a laptop (uses ddc then..)
<yahalom> bleertep: so lets follow KaiL_ 's advise
<yahalom> bleertep: so just exit it and type in ur konsole fglrxconfig
<\sh> guys..I don't know if you know it, but http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/9-Hewlett-Packard-and-Ubuntu-Linux.html
<bleertep> ok
<bleertep> started it
<yahalom> bleertep: u should be safe with the defaults. However make sure to when it asks u to use External AGP choose YES and not the default which is NO, and if u want to use cedega for games, choose compatible mode
<KaiL_> \sh: I'd like much more, if HP would just start to make their laptops just compatible with linux
<yahalom> bleertep: remember u backed up ur xorg.conf so no need to sweat
<bleertep> omni_lonnie, but it is not agp, it is PCIe
<KaiL_> and NOT use broken bioses
<bleertep> sorry
<\sh> KaiL_: well..i have only problems with my irda ;) everything else is running nicely
<KaiL_> bleertep: then please look, if the PCI-ID is right
<KaiL_> maybe remove that line at all..
<KaiL_> \sh: ever tried ACPI S3?
<\sh> KaiL_: what is it? my laptop is running 24 hours
<bleertep> no, is it woth lookin at?
<yahalom> bleertep: yeah i know. I never tried this on a laptop. so just choose the defaults and then we'll see. if it asks u the agp thing, choose yes anyway
<KaiL_> suspend
<bleertep> ok
<KaiL_> something, which I cann required to call a Laptop "Linux compatible"
<yahalom> KaiL_: u familiar with flgrx on laptops?
<KaiL_> esp as every other hardware is normally no problem
<yahalom> fglrx
<\sh> KaiL_: it will come
<\sh> yahalom: runs
<KaiL_> yahalom: not really, I only have nvidia and matrox cards :)
<\sh> <- ati radeon 9600 mobility
<KaiL_> oh, and an S3 *g*
<yahalom> KaiL_: good one
<\sh> KaiL_: hehe :)
<yahalom> bleertep: where r u?
<whiskers> bleertep, cedega is commercial...so don't get caught using it
<yahalom> bleertep: yeah dont be a bad boy
<KaiL_> btw. has somebody tried recent laptops with the Ubuntu live cd?
<yahalom> whiskers: what is the non-comercial alternative?
<KaiL_> does this work better than with knoppix?
<whiskers> bleertep, you can use wine for very limited stuff...but it doesn't work very well
<yahalom> whiskers: i'd like to save me $5 a month
<bleertep> lol, k whiskers
<KaiL_> (where you need to give at least 2 parameters for all laptops..)
<whiskers> yahalom, what are you paying $5/mo for
<yahalom> whiskers: cedega
<whiskers> yahalom, oh...you are a legal customer....well i don't know of any alternative....wine is not very useful right now
<bleertep> yeah, i actually dont really need all this 3d stuff, its just for the screensavers ... ;)
<yahalom> bleertep: go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496&highlight=howto+ati
<Foodcoman> yahalom: cedega convert D3D calls to OpenGL?
<bleertep> thanks a lot
<yahalom> bleertep: i have the 3d stuff and my gl screensavers dont work
<whiskers> bleertep, are you using ATI
<yahalom> bleertep: other users are also having this prob, so if u dont see ur screensavers it might have nothing to do with ur driver
<whiskers> bleertep, or nvidia
<yahalom> Foodcoman: ???
<bleertep> ok
<whiskers> bleertep, are you using ATI or Nvidia hardware
<bleertep> ati
<yahalom> bleertep: i can play half-life 2, but my screensavers dont work and  i have ati. other users here have nvidia and same prob
<Foodcoman> yahalom: I thought I read that the cedega peeps tweek to make D3D games run by mapping D3D to OpenGL for X.
<KaiL_> yahalom: bad howto.
<bleertep> ok
<whiskers> yahalom, i am trying to help you...are you using ati or nvidia hardware
<KaiL_> you don't need to fight with make or alien on ubuntu 5.04
<yahalom> whiskers: ati
<whiskers> KaiL_, hey alien is great...i busted a lot of deb and rpm source files with it
<KaiL_> but you still don't need it
<yahalom> Foodcoman: i have no clue man. For all the $$$ there is always a free legal way ;)
<KaiL_> ubuntu has all the files
<yahalom> Foodcoman: make one and i'll be ur customer.
<whiskers> yahalom, ok...well nvidia has an extra command called nvidia-glx-configure enable........see if there is an equivalent ati command
<bleertep> by the way: i love ununtu, i am using it for a week know and it was a bit tricky for me as a linux starter to get the Java sdk runing but now i allmost feel home :))
<bleertep> ubuntu
<Foodcoman> yahalom: hehehe- Take a number!
<yahalom> Foodcoman: lol
<yahalom> whiskers: hang on
<bzbb> I'm having a problem with JuK
<KaiL_> start following the howto with "fglrxconfig"
<yahalom> whiskers: no such option
<KaiL_> and forget that make stuff at the end - the module should be there
<yahalom> whiskers: should have bough an nvidia card
<KaiL_> but must be loaded!
<bzbb> I switch the output to gstreamer, to test a gstreamer plugin, and now when I launch it, it loads the library, and then crashes with a sig 6 sigabrt
<whiskers> yahalom, well...use a hexeditor on nvidia-glx-configure command and change it to work on ati board
<whiskers> yahalom, or just try it...it might work
<KaiL_> ok, who was it with the 9600?
<KaiL_> yahalom: you?
<whiskers> yahalom, type sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable.....and see what happens
<yahalom> whiskers: ati drivers are very sensitive
<diyojen> hi
<whiskers> yahalom, well you might have to go to their website and look around
<yahalom> whiskers: i'll play around, i dont want to stay up all night now though
<whiskers> yahalom, get used to it
<yahalom> KaiL_: no 9200
<diyojen> how can install xawtv to ubuntu or kubuntu??
<whiskers> diyojen, do you have a capture card
<KaiL_> yahalom: working DRI?
<yahalom> KaiL_: yeh
<yahalom> whiskers: how will i remove it afterwards?
<yahalom> whiskers: i dont want any traces of something
<KaiL_> ok, so who was here left with nonworking DRI (=slow 3D)?
<whiskers> yahalom, well back up xorg.conf file before you begin...just in case it screws everything up
<diyojen> yes whiskers ofcourse
<whiskers> diyojen, oh...that is why you want xawtv
<Foodcoman> whiskers: My next project is to get my haupaugge pvr-350 and myth working!
<yahalom> whiskers: let me ask the guys on #ati first, if they dotn know, i'll follow ur advise
<whiskers> Foodcoman, i wish i could afford a haupage 250 even
<diyojen> ok how can i watch tv on *buntu?
<KaiL_> diyojen: start xawtv? :)
<Foodcoman> whiskers: Sorry, slaved many hours!
<yahalom> anyone find a solution to the kripper issue?
<yahalom> CD Ripper
<Foodcoman> diyojen: MythTV and many others if you have your driver and firmware for your card working
<diyojen> KaiL_,  
<yahalom> KAudioCreator
<KaiL_> diyojen: scantv before for the conf ;)
<diyojen>  am using ubuntu live
<diyojen> and i cant find any tv program on it
<diyojen> i search software add/remove
<KaiL_> then install it on your hd :p
<Foodcoman> diyojen: Bit of a hurdle!  Live
<diyojen>  AM NEW!
<diyojen> im goning to install it if i can watch tv on it
<KaiL_> you can after installing :P
<diyojen> no way before?
<diyojen> look i prefer gnome , if i cant then i am going to use Knoppix :)
<KaiL_> afair you can't install apps in the live cd :)
<Foodcoman> diyojen: http://mythtv.org  click screenshots
<KaiL_> knoppix has no gnome
<diyojen> there is any module or something to add my iso file?
<Foodcoman> diyojen: ubuntu uses Gnome. No way you will get it all on customer ISO I think.
<KaiL_> don't you belive, that it works, or why don't you install? :)
<Foodcoman> diyojen: for live anyway.
<diyojen> my hard disk is sata and its ntfs
<KaiL_> make an ext3 partition on it :p
<whiskers> Foodcoman, no...there is no way....ubuntu is much smaller than gentoo but still a basic system is about 10gigs
<whiskers> Foodcoman, you might supply it on 3dvds
<diyojen> fat32 posiible to install?
<Foodcoman> whiskers: Yeah I figured Myth is huge because of Mysql ect.
<Foodcoman> diyojen: Let Windows die!   =)
<diyojen> Foodcoman,  then my father let me die:
<Foodcoman> diyojen: hahaha  Make him a believer over time then.
<diyojen> and olso no MATLAB , or sap2000 on linux
<KaiL_> whiskers: uhm, basic on 10gig?
<KaiL_> you shouldn't install any comercial game you can find :p
<whiskers> KaiL_, yes...that includes most development libraries and stuff
<whiskers> KaiL_, i would say 3 dvds would be a basic system
<KaiL_> then this isn't a basic system
<whiskers> KaiL_, but crimson needs to find an equivalent to gentoo's env-update command
<KaiL_> basic is something as featured as a MS Windows cd
<whiskers> KaiL_, or etc-update or whatever
<KaiL_> means kernel + X + kdebase :)
<Foodcoman> diyojen: Buy a cheap drive so you have room to work..
<whiskers> KaiL_, windows os...doesn't have any apps.....you have to pay thousands of dollars for a basic windows system
<whiskers> KaiL_, nearly every app cost extra money
<KaiL_> whiskers: openoffice + mozilla :))
<diyojen> Foodcoman,  i can install tvtime from knoppix , from apt-get , why i cant do it from ubuntu?
<KaiL_> diyojen: you know, that you can partition a disk?
<whiskers> KaiL_, hey that is nothing....what if you need the windows fortran compiler....or photoshop for windows....or supernero for windows...or true image for windows or whatever.
<diyojen> KaiL_,  i tyed but i cant make boot , 
<Foodcoman> diyojen: you need to update your sources!  http://ubuntuguide.org
<diyojen> 2 os wich one gonna be start?
<whiskers> KaiL_, all those apps cost extra money on windows
<KaiL_> diyojen: you have lilo for that ;)
<bleertep> yahalom, whiskers and KaiL_ thanks a million for the help, i just read the forumthread and think i am not goin to do this tonight, i will do it tomorrow and will let you know when i am on the sunny side :)
<diyojen> i am NEW , i fucked my windows 2 times to try installing linux on d:
<Foodcoman> diyojen: boot manager lets you configure!  Wont tell you its easy!  Check out the guide.
<yahalom> bleertep: also chat with guys on #ati
<KaiL_> diyojen: you have a d:?
<yahalom> bleertep: good luck
<diyojen> yes i have a d:
<KaiL_> how big?
<diyojen> 40 gb
<KaiL_> should work :)
<Foodcoman> KaiL_: ...got my back!
<Foodcoman> =)
<KaiL_> I guess, after your work only linux boots?
<diyojen> windows can read from ext3?
<KaiL_> no
<KaiL_> but this doesn't matter
<diyojen> i dont understand there is ntfs , ext or fat32 , why there is no global system , both linux and win can use hdd
<kakalto> because microsoft is proprietory
<KaiL_> fat32 is some kind of this basic system
<KaiL_> but it is very basic - no permissions, no journal..
<diyojen> but i cant install linux on fat32
<kakalto> it's because fat32 isn't good enough
<kakalto> ntfs would be, but it's proprietory
<KaiL_> you also can't install Windows XP on it (at least not without loosing very very much of it's functionality)
<diyojen> if there is no permission then - linux world can make ext4 for win and linux:)
<Foodcoman> diyojen: backup your d: stuff to put on C:
<KaiL_> Foodcoman: he want's a dualboot
<KaiL_> so why not just make one?
<KaiL_> c: for Windows, d: for Linux
<Foodcoman> diyojen: Then let Linux take that empty space
<KaiL_> (Linux names them hda1 and hda2 :)
<Foodcoman> Yeah true KaiL_ 
<diyojen> KaiL_,  if my disk is sata its hda1 or sda1?
<KaiL_> ..and maybe a hda3 for swap
<Foodcoman> Lag is bad.
<KaiL_> ah, sata - so sda
<diyojen> thats the why my lilo dont work:)
<KaiL_> but that doesn't change anything
<KaiL_> hmm?
<yahalom> ok...anyone know how i can find out if i have the oggEnc dependencies?
<KaiL_> you need to configure lilo, tell it there, that it is on sda
<diyojen> and there is someting more , knoppix says my c: >> hd1 , d: >> hd5
<diyojen> where is hda3,4 ?
<KaiL_> an, extended partitions....
<kakalto> 4 is an extended thing, 3 might be swap?
<Foodcoman> yahalom: Kynaptic and search ogg?
<KaiL_> do you want a big explanation, or is "it is like it is" enough?
<yahalom> Foodcoman: thanx
<Foodcoman> libogg
<diyojen> ok thanks i have to reset:)
<Foodcoman> libogggflac for example
<KaiL_> kakalto: hda2 is the extended, hda5 is the logical volume in there, hda3  and 4 just doesn't exist
<KaiL_> or so
<Foodcoman> yahalom: If you installed an OGG player with dependencies is should get them all.
<whiskers> how come there is a kde hexeditor but no gnome hexeditor
#kubuntu 2005-05-01
<yahalom> Foodcoman: so why does my Kaudioripper not  work
<yahalom> ?
<Foodcoman> whiskers: ghex-12.1
<KaiL_> what want's a gnome user, who get's confused by more than 3 options with a hex editor? :)
<Foodcoman> yahalom: I am unfamiliar with that app...   Sorry.
<yahalom> Foodcoman: what do u use?
<Foodcoman> KaiL_:  hehehehe.
<Foodcoman> yahalom: have totem, xmms and mplayer VLC installed for vid and audio.
<Foodcoman> yahalom: I dont do much music
<Foodcoman> yahalom: Oh and Kaffine is on there also.  I mostly stream from shoutcast.com with xmms.
<whiskers> yahalom, you know what i would do.....backup xorg.conf....then go ahead and install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-configure
<whiskers> yahalom, then do nvidia-glx-configure enable
<whiskers> yahalom, then go back to new xorg.conf and change the driver to ati
<whiskers> yahalom, and see if it works
<KaiL_> whiskers: WTF?
<KaiL_> what are you trying there?
<yahalom> whiskers: thanx. i wont do it now, it 1am. and i cant sleep with until i fix what i screw up,
<abbas> how can  mount usb devices ntfs for ppc
<Alien_II> KaiL_,  please dont swear.. this is a family channel :)
<KaiL_> you know, that nVidia doesn't use dri and so you'd f*ck up the whole config?
<yahalom> KaiL_: scary huh? trying to get the savers to work.
<whiskers> KaiL_, well that is why i told him to make a backup first
<KaiL_> whiskers: doesn't help, that overwrites files in /usr/X11R6/..
<whiskers> KaiL_, you mean it changes the binaries and the libs
<KaiL_> if you want 3D on any non-nvidia-card, it's the most important thing to have NO nvidia-sshit on your computer
<whiskers> KaiL_, for X
<KaiL_> it replaces libGL.so with a not dri-compatible version
<whiskers> KaiL_, whoa....that is rough
<yahalom> especially sinc ati doesnt like any foreign stuff
<KaiL_> this would also f*ck the system for matrox, intel or whatever else is there
<whiskers> yahalom, well i have an ATI card...i need to experiment with it...but i don't have another computer to put it in
<KaiL_> hehe
<KaiL_> here comes my ATI-howto:
<KaiL_> install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx
<abbas> h how can  mount usb devices ntfs for ppc
<KaiL_> fglrxconf
<KaiL_> change the driver in xorg.conf to "ati"
<KaiL_> put fglrx into /etc/modules
<yahalom> KaiL_: i changed it to fglrx and it works
<KaiL_> ...and finally reboot ;)
<kakalto> so, does anyone know why GL screensavers won't work on my system using the nvidia driver, and no other gfx issues?
<KaiL_> yahalom: eh, yes 
<yahalom> kakalto: nope
<whiskers> kakalto, KaiL_ is giving you his approach to try...heh...nobody really knows
<KaiL_> stupid drivers
<KaiL_> kakalto: nvidia hardware? here it goes:
<yahalom> KaiL_: i broke my head over it for weeks, then finally got it working and it's really simple...yet it breaks ur head
<KaiL_> install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<KaiL_> put "nvidia" in the xorg.conf
<KaiL_> and be happy
<kakalto> I already did that...
<kakalto> except I use 686, not 386
<whiskers> kakalto, doesn't make much difference...386 code works on 686
<KaiL_> whiskers: no
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> but still
<KaiL_> it must be the same as the kernel is...
<whiskers> KaiL_, oh...that is right because it is a module
<kakalto> I go into the screensavers, and click on a GL one, it doesn't do anything
<KaiL_> kakalto: try glxgears
<KaiL_> does that work?
<whiskers> kakalto, well i have nvidia here and it works
<kakalto> KaiL_, it runs fine, yeah
<whiskers> kakalto, all i did was use synaptic and install nividia-glx
<kakalto> whiskers, the screensavers in the kontrol panel
<KaiL_> so it's not a driver issue
<kakalto> yeah
<KaiL_> why on earth, somebody wants a 3D screensaver? :)
<whiskers> kakalto, it should work
<kakalto> for that matter...
* yahalom having same prob
<whiskers> kakalto, just use synaptic install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-configure
* KaiL_ thinks screensavers are worthless at all :)
* yahalom however ati card
<whiskers> kakalto, then type sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable
<whiskers> kakalto, thats it
<kakalto> if the screensavers are under the "OpenGL screensavers" section, they work, but not outside of that section
<LeeJunFan> I had a similar problem on my system with ATI. Mine was that somehow the damn MesaGL kept taking over. glxgears worked but kde screensavers were blank.
<kakalto> maybe it's those specific screensavers?
* yahalom likes atlantis...big fish make him happy
<KaiL_> yahalom: glxgears works for you?
* yahalom getting really tired
<KaiL_> even quite fast?
<yahalom> KaiL_: yes
<yahalom> KaiL_: cedega games work, everything works
<whiskers> kakalto, oh...you are talking about a particular set of screensavers not all opengl screensavers
<KaiL_> maybe something is f*cked with kdes screensavers?
<kakalto> now I noticed, yeah
<whiskers> yahalom, yes well i would expect cedega to work since it is commercial
<LeeJunFan>  /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 was linked to the mesa lib, not the ATI provided GL libs.
<kakalto> KaiL_, maybe
<LeeJunFan> err /usr/X11/lib
<yahalom> whiskers: windows never worked
<KaiL_> ...at it's broken for everybody here
<yahalom> whiskers: still doesnt
<KaiL_> even for a ATI 9200...
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: works for me.
<KaiL_> which card?
<whiskers> yahalom, my win98 works fine...i got the new nvidia .7 drivers and dx9c works great
<LeeJunFan> ATI 9700.
<KaiL_> hm
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: and my 9200's also.
<kakalto> I was looking forward to the matrix screensaver :D
<kakalto> :(
<whiskers> yahalom, and mplayer looks beutiful on win98
<kakalto> I had it working under gnome, but not kde
<whiskers> yahalom, where the codecs are legal
<KaiL_> the best screensaver get's started by a button at the bottom end of your screen
<yahalom> whiskers: my xp worked fine with my ati, until the bugs ate it 
<KaiL_> called "power" :)
* KaiL_ needs a computer with an ATI card for testing
<yahalom> kakalto: same here, in gnome it works
<KaiL_> my only ATI is a Rage II+
<KaiL_> doesn't help a lot on this :)
<kakalto> KaiL_, do you know the origins of screensavers?
<kakalto> why they existed?
<kakalto> 'cause your idea sure fixes it
<yahalom> whiskers: call me bad, but i never cared for legal software
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: run this:
<LeeJunFan> junfan@jkd:/usr/X11R6/lib$ glxinfo | egrep OpenGL
<LeeJunFan> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<LeeJunFan> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic
<LeeJunFan> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)
<KaiL_> kakalto: because in ancient times shuting down the screen caused problems and as they showed the same content for decades, the image would burn in
<kakalto> yeah :)
<yahalom> so what now they're just fashion and not really needed?
<KaiL_> screensavers have totally lost their use withe the time, we got power management... 
<yahalom> KaiL_: my AMD XP doesnt support power management
<KaiL_> yahalom: it does
<KaiL_> you can shut down the screen by software
<yahalom> KaiL_:when my ubuntu starts up it says "support for power management no"
<KaiL_> EVERY system with is compatible with Windows 95 can do that
<yahalom> KaiL_:when my ubuntu starts up it says "support for power management no AMD XP"
<LeeJunFan> right even if the CPU doesn't support it your VESA compliant screen will, and when X cuts the signal to it it'll power off.
<KaiL_> that is cpu power management
<KaiL_> LeeJunFan: exactly
<yahalom> KaiL_: oh ok. so we dont need screensavers anymore?
<KaiL_> exactly
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: not really - they are just for eye-candy. And they work nice to lock the screen.
<KaiL_> kde controlcenter -> devices -> screen -> energy
<KaiL_> set there some nice values
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: did you run "glxinfo | egrep OpenGL" yet?
* yahalom wonders how many pc functions are just candy nowadays
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: windows.
<LeeJunFan> :)
* yahalom back in 1940s where eye candy was a 5 mile cable
<KaiL_> screensavers are there to avoid CRTs from showing texactlyhe same for way more that 10 years in a row
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: yeah
<KaiL_> gar - stupid G550..
<KaiL_> again disabled dri for no obvious reasom
<yahalom> KaiL_: just like that?
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: that could be the problem I was having. cd /usr/X11/lib
<KaiL_> hm?
<LeeJunFan> KaiL_: ls -l libGL.so.* and see if they are linked to the same thing.
<KaiL_> (==) MGA(0): Direct rendering enabled << from Xorg.0.log
<KaiL_> direct rendering: No << from glxinfo
<KaiL_> ...lol
<LeeJunFan> heh, shit.
<KaiL_> ...and it's really disabled
<KaiL_> doesn't matter.
<yahalom> KaiL_: u can't enable it manually?
<KaiL_> 50fps, 200fps - both slow :)
<yahalom> KaiL_: what ati ?
<KaiL_> no ATI
<KaiL_> Matrox G550
<LeeJunFan> 12206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2441.200 FPS
<yahalom> KaiL_: ah ok. have no clue
<KaiL_> and a totally outdated CPU (AMD K6-2/500 ;)
<whiskers> KaiL_, my direct rendering says yes...and i did not do anything except the synaptic stuff
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: nice one, what card?
<LeeJunFan> 9700
<LeeJunFan> ATI
<KaiL_> afaik nvidia cards go >>10k :/
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: when did u buy it?
<malte> seriously guys, someone needs to update the ubuntu kaffeine package. it crashes all the time :(
<whiskers> KaiL_, and i have an old cheap nvidia card
<KaiL_> somebody with a GF 6800 here?
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: about 2-3 months ago.
<whiskers> KaiL_, but it works good enough for tuxracer
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: any idea what the newest one is?
<whiskers> KaiL_, and supertux
<yahalom> whiskers: tuxracer is still the best ;)
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: not really. I don't keep up with that as much as I should :) It's in my lappy.
<whiskers> KaiL_, and defendguin with the Logitech gamepad
<KaiL_> supertux ever works here
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: i think i'll get nvidia next time
<whiskers> KaiL_, but i don't have room for games...i am keeping this system to less than 40gigs this time
<LeeJunFan> whiskers: 40 gigs and no room for games?
<LeeJunFan> I could have games on less than 4! hehe
<kakalto> my friend went to buy a AGP gfx card, and the guy showed him which port it was (which he had), so he bought it only to find that salesman was stupid
<whiskers> LeeJunFan, well the basics are about 10gigs...so i only have 30 to spare
<kakalto> needless to say, he had to return the car
<kakalto> d
<KaiL_> oh
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: when i had microsoft fligh on windows it took 7gb
<KaiL_> supertux has a GL mode
<whiskers> LeeJunFan, i just don't have room for all those linux games
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: yeah, windows games are all pretty much beasts. I wonder how much SWAT4 is taking on my windows system.
<LeeJunFan> not that bad: 1.7G    SWAT 4/
<KaiL_> ..which I shouldn't enable here *g*
<cartel_> hey all anyone know if ubuntu ssh -X actually works?
<LeeJunFan> cartel_: you mean the switch or ssh forwarding in general?
<LeeJunFan> X forwarding.
<cartel_> ssh forwarding works, i want X forwarding
<LeeJunFan> I use x forwarding on my system. I enabled it in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<cartel_> hmm
<cartel_> my remote system gets no $DISPLAY
<LeeJunFan> cartel_: what is your remote system?
<cartel_> sarge
<cartel_> i can see it setting up xauthority etc with debugging
<whiskers> you know kkathman..did all that compilation on gimpshop for nothing
<cartel_> but it doesnt seem to set $DISPLAY
<LeeJunFan> cartel_: did you install xserver-common on the remote system?
<whiskers> i decided to trash gimpshop and go ahead and update ubuntu with the new gimp stuff
<cartel_> LeeJunFan: x-window-system-core
<whiskers> and synaptic installed gimpshop
<whiskers> he did all that for nothing
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: what is swat 4 like? i liked the first one and 2, but didnt like 3
<whiskers> but it does have a different ad screen upon execution
<cartel_> xserver-common is already the newest version.
<hussam> hi I have an important question, I installed kernel 2.6.11 from synaptic but it gives kernel panic. so I uninstalled 2.6.11 and kept 2.6.10. I now booted to 2.6.10. any ideas?
<cartel_> is it because i am connecting as root to remote system?
<hussam> any ideas why I got kernel paic with 2.6.11
<hussam> ?
<yahalom> hussam: 2.6.11 is not supported from what i understand
<yahalom> hussam: just use 2.6.10 for now
<hussam> so everybody here is still using 2.6.10?
<KaiL_> lol, 20fps in supertux *gg*
<yahalom> hussam: i assume so...at least i am
<whiskers> hussam, well i am but i am disappointed with it because it doesn't support the cheap linmodems
<cartel_> ok my bad
<whiskers> hussam, ubuntu did not compile it right
<cartel_> got it going :)
<whiskers> hussam, but it does support the dvd stuff and the gamepad
<hussam> whiskers: I see
<yahalom> anyone here got a webcam working?
<hussam> whiskers: thanks guys.
<yahalom> omnivision?
<KaiL_> did I ever mention, that I need a faster CPU?
<yahalom> hussam: u know that ur nick is an egyptian made anti-tank mine?
<kakalto> lol
<cartel_> at least its not an anti personnel mine
<yahalom> kakalto: lol..its true
<yahalom> some really interesting nicks
<hussam> yahalom: actually, I am egyptian but sadly I've only been in Egypt twice.
<yahalom> like i saw this guy putsa and that is the greek word for penis
<yahalom> hussam: ah go figure. so probably the mine was named after the maker, so ir ur name hussam for real?
<cartel_> hmm
<whiskers> KaiL_, we all need a faster cpu....dosbox sucks at playing games with sound
<hussam> yahalom: that's my real name :)
<KaiL_> whiskers: but your isn't to slow to play supertux ;)
<hussam> yahalom: brb in a minute, I have to reboot.
<whiskers> KaiL_, no because that code was compiled for linux
<yahalom> hussam: good luck...dont blow anything up
<whiskers> KaiL_, but i am talking about the great dos games
<whiskers> KaiL_, and dosbox sucks
<whiskers> KaiL_, on a 1.7P4
<whiskers> KaiL_, if you want to see how bad it really is...just load the dos game abuse.zip
<yahalom> whiskers: i have abuse and it works fine
<yahalom> whiskers: on ubuntu that is
<kakalto> how do I get dosbox working?
<whiskers> yahalom, it works like shit here....the graphics movements occur about 30seconds after moving the mouse
<yahalom> i loved that game when it first came out
<whiskers> yahalom, what kind of hardware do you have
<yahalom> whiskers: really? no its real smooth here. not full screen, but just as good as it was in dos
<yahalom> whiskers: ati 9200
<whiskers> yahalom, what kind of hardware do you have
<whiskers> yahalom, what kind of processor
<yahalom> whiskers: AMD XP 2000+\
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: sorry - got called away. I love SWAT4, what didn't you like about 3?
<yahalom> whiskers: 512 DDR
<whiskers> yahalom, hey why is it working for you and not me
<whiskers> yahalom, it sucks here
<KaiL_> P4 is not only hot, it's also slow :p
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: i liked the team work in swat and 3 had all that lone soldier stuff i think, right?
<KaiL_> whiskers: get an Athlon 64 :)
<yahalom> whiskers: i dont know man. what's ur hardware?
<whiskers> KaiL_, if i had money i would get a haupage...first before the 64
<kakalto> how do I run dboxfe?
<yahalom> KaiL_: u have athlone 64?
<KaiL_> not jet
<yahalom> whiskers: how did u acquire abuse? apt-get?
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: only because the AI sucked. It's much better in 4
<KaiL_> but I think, it's time to replace this K6-2 :)
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: that must have been it. cos it turned me off.
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: have a screenshot?
<KaiL_> it's starting to go on my nerves
<yahalom> LeeJunFan: link?
<yahalom> KaiL_: what kernel do u use for ur k-6?
<KaiL_> 2.6.10-1-386
<KaiL_> there is no -586 any more
<whiskers> yahalom, no you can get thousands of free dos games at
<yahalom> KaiL_: i have k7 and i installed the k-7 kernel works much better
<whiskers> http://www.abandonia.com/genre.php?genre=mostpopular&page=0
<yahalom> KaiL_: i assume there is a k-6 kernel
<KaiL_> nop
<yahalom> KaiL_: remember seeing it
<yahalom> KaiL_: for sure?
<KaiL_> not more since 2.6
<whiskers> KaiL_, you can get the great ones....but dosbox sucks
<LeeJunFan> yahalom: I don't have any handy. But I'm sure google would turn some up.
<LeeJunFan> brb
<yahalom> whiskers: i did apt-get install abuse
<whiskers> yahalom, forget that...see the url i gave you
<yahalom> hey alien, ti kaneis malaka?
<allee> KaiL_: hi.  Why not build a k6/568 kernel?
<KaiL_> to lazy :p
<KaiL_> also the biggest problem here is RAM
<yahalom> whiskers: ok i will. my abuse works great though.
<allee> KaiL_: come on it's not magic in (k)ubntu
<allee> KaiL_: ;)
<KaiL_> on a Socket 7 system you have a so called "cachable area"
<KaiL_> 256MiB here
<whiskers> yahalom, well it totally sucks here....do you have sound turned on and everything
<KaiL_> which is what I have installed
<yahalom> whiskers: yes, do apt-get abuse 
<whiskers> yahalom, ok i will compare it
<yahalom> whiskers: how do i get those games to work?
<allee> KaiL_: Uh, that really the minimum of RAM
<KaiL_> allee: and after that, it swaps on a 14MB/s hd here
<KaiL_> a very loud 14MB/s hd to be exact
<yahalom> lol dune that was such a funny game...giant worms and all, reminds me of that movie tremors
<KaiL_> hmm, does CL3, CL2,5 REALLY matter while buying RAM?
<whiskers> yahalom, easy...just mount c c: \home\george\dosgames\gameofchoice
<whiskers> yahalom, sorry mkdir those dirs
<whiskers> mount c as told
<allee> KaiL_: ;)  on the other hand a very silent Dell X300 laptop makes me sometimes nervous because it makes no noice at all ;)
<whiskers> and unzip game to game of choice
<KaiL_> lol
<allee> KaiL_: AFAIU not much
<whiskers> and execute
<allee> KaiL_: .. the CL I mean
<whiskers> but dosbox is not worth a crap here
<KaiL_> yes
<KaiL_> while updating from this box, everything should feel very very fast *gg*
<hussam> how do I install the ms true type fonts?
<yahalom> whiskers: so i have to get dosbox?
<htaccess> can someone pointy me to a document on the setps required to add kubuntu to a ubuntu installation?
<KaiL_> hussam: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<allee> he he
<whiskers> yahalom, yes it is in synaptic
<whiskers> but not worth a crap on p41.7
<KaiL_> htaccess: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yahalom> whiskers: ok got it...now i create the files
<KaiL_> whiskers: P4 sucks so badly?
<whiskers> yahalom, no...open a terminal and type dosbox
<whiskers> yahalom, then do info to get mount instructions
<htaccess> KaiL_: hmm that sounds easy enough, after its installed do i get a choice of runing gnome or kde?
<KaiL_> somewhere in your login manager, yes
<whiskers> KaiL_, where did synaptic install abuse
<whiskers> KaiL_, dosbox needs to know the directory
<jago> i tried to load kubunto on my machine but when it tried to run kdm the screen flashed and i was back at the prompt, help please im am forced to use knoppix in the mean time.
<hussam> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hussam> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hussam> is only available from another source
<hussam> KaiL_: it says "
<Markrian> jago, I imagine XOrg isn't set up correctly
<whiskers> abuse
<jago> how do i fix it
<allee> whiskers: dpkg -L abuse
<KaiL_> hussam: enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiskers> sorry wrong terminal
<KaiL_> jago: which graphics card?
<Markrian> jago, do you know what graphics card your system has?
<jago> ati rage 128
<KaiL_> hmm
<jago> pro
<KaiL_> old but unproblematic
<whiskers> KaiL_, yes ok..the sdl version of abuse is better
<whiskers> KaiL_, but i don't see why dosbox is so bad....
<KaiL_> whiskers: are you really talking to me or to yahalom ? :)
<whiskers> i don't know...whoever was talking about it
<KaiL_> yahalom: was the guy with the working dosbox
<KaiL_> I'm the guy, who REALLY needs a faster system
<hussam> KaiL_: thanks, I'll try that
<whiskers> KaiL_, for the exact same game
<Markrian> jago, go to a terminal and do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<Markrian> jago, what is the output, ignoring the lines that include "keyboard" and "mouse"
<Markrian> ?
<yahalom> whiskers: how do i mount it again?
<yahalom> whiskers: i unzip the games into /home/<user>/dosgames/
<jago> it says "/etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory"
<yahalom> KaiL_: i didnt have dosbox until 2 secs ago. i have abuse from kynaptic
<jago> right now i am running lnpoppix since kubuntu would not load.
<yahalom> KaiL_: so it a linux version
<Markrian> jago, the terminal is case-sensitive, you've gotta enter it exactly as I wrote it
<KaiL_> yahalom: ah
<KaiL_> hmm... 363 for fresh hardware
<jago> sorry
<KaiL_> 1GiB RAM, Sempron 2800+ Sockel 754 and a 160GB Samsung HD
<KaiL_> should be enough? :)
<Markrian> jago, don't apologise ;)
<KaiL_> jago: do you have the kubuntu system mounted anywhere?
<KaiL_> [or somewhere] 
<jago> no, i had to uninstall it to use my machine.
<KaiL_> so we can't help you, sorry
<jago> ok thanks
<Markrian> whoops
<KaiL_> are we the oracle of delphy or what?
<Markrian> It's too late for me to be helpful I think ;o
<KaiL_> you had an idea?
<whiskers> yahalom, yes...did you do the mount thing as explained  in the intro
<yahalom> whiskers: i made the files, how do i mount?
<yahalom> whiskers: mount c c: ??
<whiskers> yahalom, no don't make the files yet.
<whiskers> yahalom, type dosbox at a terminal
<whiskers> yahalom, then type intro
<yahalom> whiskers: i made the files alread now what?
<whiskers> yahalom, inside dosbox
<yahalom> whiskers: delete them
<whiskers> yahalom, ok ..did you do that
<yahalom> ?
<whiskers> yahalom, no don't delete them
<whiskers> yahalom, first type intro inside dosbox
<whiskers> yahalom, it will tell you how to mount c
<whiskers> yahalom, in linux
<whiskers> yahalom, did you do that
<yahalom> whiskers: yeah give me a sec to read
<whiskers> yahalom, ok read the linux mount not the windows stuff
<whiskers> yahalom, something like mount c c: /usr/yaholom/dosprog
<whiskers> yahalom, or whatever your user name is
<whiskers> yahalom, did you do that
<yahalom> whiskers: it says the dir doesnt exist
<whiskers> yahalom, ok...go to another terminal in another desktop and type mkdir /home/yourusername/dosprog
<yahalom> whiskers: ok did it
<whiskers> yahalom, ok now type c:
<whiskers> yahalom, inside dosbox
<yahalom> whiskers: my dir is /home/myusername/dosgames
<yahalom> whiskers: is that wrong?
<whiskers> yahalom, ok whatever
<whiskers> yahalom, that is fine
<whiskers> yahalom, type c:
<yahalom> whiskers: ok
<whiskers> yahalom, what do you see now
<whiskers> yahalom, type dir
<yahalom> whiskers: ok loading simcity2000
<whiskers> yahalom, oh...ok you already put simcity in your dos directory
<yahalom> whiskers: it works great man
<whiskers> yahalom, how come it works for you...and it works like shit here
<yahalom> whiskers: only prob once i start the game i cant get out of dos until i exit it
<yahalom> whiskers: i dunno, i'm special?
<whiskers> yahalom, try the escape button
<yahalom> whiskers: u want me to try abuse?
<whiskers> yahalom, in many games it will get you back to dosbox
<whiskers> yahalom, then type exit when you are done
<whiskers> yahalom, but how come it works like shit here
<yahalom> whiskers: i have no idea bro
<yahalom> whiskers: i didnt even know it existed
<yahalom> whiskers: what is wrong with it? slow?
<whiskers> yahalom, yes...very very very slow
<whiskers> yahalom, try abuse and see if it works for you
<yahalom> whiskers: ok
<whiskers> yahalom, it is extremely slow here
<yahalom> whiskers: u tried simcity?
<whiskers> yahalom, no...just some action stuff to test dosbox
<yahalom> whiskers: so  let me try abuse
<yahalom> whiskers: is it normal that the downloads keep getting stuck?
<whiskers> yahalom, ok...do a mkdir /home/yourusername/dosprog or whatever/abuse
<whiskers> yahalom, yes..i have that problem a lot on firefox
<whiskers> yahalom, but make a separate dos directory so your games don't get confused
<whiskers> yahalom, inside your basic dos directory
<yahalom> whiskers: what like /dogames/games/abuse?
<whiskers> yahalom, well whatever you mounted your basic dos directory before....now  make a subdirectory there called abuse
<yahalom> whiskers: np
<whiskers> yahalom, you chose a funny stuff so you have to remember it
<yahalom> whiskers: yeah i will
<whiskers> yahalom, ok after you make the directory with a linux mkdir command
<whiskers> yahalom, then cd to it and copy your abuse.zip file there and unzip it in that directory
<yahalom> whiskers: np
<whiskers> yahalom, ok..when that is done...go back to a terminal and type dosbox
<whiskers> yahalom, and mount your basic dos directory under your funny name....but not the abuse subdirectory
<whiskers> then type c:
<yahalom> whiskers ok
<whiskers> then cd abuse
<whiskers> then the executable...i think it is called abuse
<whiskers> then see if dosbox is worth a shit for you
<yahalom> whiskers: this downloading is driving me bonkers
<kakalto> what's the frontend for dosbox?
<whiskers> yahalom, well that is because there are thousands of great dos games
<whiskers> yahalom, and everybody wants them
<yahalom> whiskers: how big is abuse?
<whiskers> yahalom, it is not very big...just a minute
<whiskers> yahalom, i show it about 5megs
<whiskers> yahalom, for the zip file
<yahalom> whiskers: ok 1 meg done
<yahalom> whiskers: ok done give me a sec
<yahalom> whiskers: ok loading
<whiskers> yahalom, yes loading takes a while
<whiskers> yahalom, but let it finish
<yahalom> whiskers: slow like a mother
<yahalom> whiskers: just apt-get abuse its the same one and its smooth
<yahalom> whiskers: simcity worked nicely, havent tried anything else, maybe its just abuse, anyone got it working nicely?
<whiskers> yahalom, that is what i see too...it is worthless
<whiskers> yahalom, dosbox and wine still need a lot more work
<yahalom> whiskers: try other games, maybe its just abuse, cos simcity2000 works nicely
<yahalom> whiskers: u tried others?
<whiskers> yahalom, no...what is the point...dosbox doesn't play the great action games....and wine doesn't play sound
<whiskers> yahalom, they need  a lot more work
<whiskers> yahalom, or else faster processors
<yahalom> whiskers: try another one maybe its really just abuse
<yahalom> i gtg
<yahalom> take care man
<yahalom> thanx for the site, i'll enjoy it
<yahalom> like simcity nostalgia
* Xeon3D is back.
<smouche> you know, I'm really surprised there's no man page for konsole.
<kakalto> there isn't?!
<smouche> nope -- at least not installed with kubuntu on my box.
<allee> smouche: ditto for debian
<smouche> bizarre
<Atholas> I have just installed Ubuntu and wanted to use KDE. Will I get the exactly the same default settings and things for Kubuntu if say I simply install kubuntu-desktop? Or do I also have to include kubuntu-default-settings?
<allee> smouche: "kdemangen.pl /usr/bin/konsole"  and fill with life ;)
<allee> Atholas: kubuntu-desktop depends on kubuntu-default-settings 
<smouche> allee, sorry, I have no clue...
<hussam> how do I get the command "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" to run (as root) each startup?
<smouche> what's kdemangen.pl ?
<allee> smouche: tools from kdewebdav that generates a manpage for --help output.  Most manpages started like this ;)
<smouche> interesting, allee.  Thank you.
<allee> err, s/kdewebdav/kdesdk/
<allee> hussam: /etc/hdparm.conf
<hussam> anybody knows how I can automatically run a command like "hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd" each startup?
<Atholas> allee: Thanks
<allee> hussam: not happy with /etc/hdparm.conf?    # dpkg -L hdparm is your friend ;)
<hussam> allee: what do I add to /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<allee> hussam: see the header of the file. something like  /dev/dvd { -d1 } (+ new lines of course).   Check with /etc/init.d/hdparm start if it works
<allee> hussam: there are examples at the end of the file
<allee> sorry, s/-d1/dma = on/.   Old brain leaks details :(
<allee> nite
<hussam> like this? 
<hussam> /dev/dvd {
<hussam> 	dma = on
<hussam> }
<allee> yes
<whiskers> i need some help...i am trying to get this midi working on ubuntu like i had it on gentoo.....and it says i need to set up the scummvm midi env variable..
<whiskers> where are the docs for this
<kakalto> kudos to the kubuntu project
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> has anyone tried to install vmware in kubuntu?
<verden01> hey claydoh
<netsharc> hello all, anyone ever have a problem with KHTML hanging the whole system?
<netsharc> well, hanging X, actually
<verden01> no
<netsharc> well I've got it.. I open Control Center, and when it tries to show the HTML "welcome" page, it hangs..
<netsharc> same thing happens when I try to browse with Konqueror
<verden01> ?? sorry netsharc i don't have nay idea
<verden01> any
<netsharc> pretty strange.. it worked yesterday.. 2 day old Kubuntu user. :)
<verden01> well he goes i just changed all my repositories to breezy
<whiskers> hey does anybody know the name of the linmodem module for the ubuntu kernel
<verden01> no 
<whiskers> verden01, well ok..do you know how to set the SCUMMVM_MIDI env variable 
<whiskers> verden01, I paid for Monkey Island and i want to hear the Jamaican midi .
<verden01> whiskers, no i don't sorry
<verden01> what about doing a search on the forum
<jago> hello does any one know how to fix windows after installing linux?
<verden01> what do you mean "fix Windows"
<jago> windows will not load
<whiskers> verden01, well this really tics me off....because scummvm says to set the midi env variable as in the README docs...and the README docs don't even give an example
<verden01> did you get kubuntu to dual boot when grub was installed
<jago> i used lilo but yes
<verden01> hmmmm i guess you can post a question on the forum and see if someone know the answer
<verden01> and in the startup screen theres an option to boot windows?
<jago> thanks for trying......
<TechLord> how can i upgrade to python-qt 3.14
<netsharc> hmm, apparently the problem I had before wasn't KHTML after all, but when Konqi tries to display an image..
<laszlok> how can I allow root logins from the main login screen?
<laszlok> how can I allow root logins from the main login screen?
<amu> ... if you set a static password for root 
<laszlok> i did su passwd root
<laszlok> but i still cant logon using the main logon screen
<amu> than you need enables it at kdmrc ( AllowRootLogin=true ) 
<amu>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc 
<xenfasa> does anyone have kbear or kftpgrabber working?   kbear crashes on a file   transfer and fktpgrabber will not start.
<kkathman> evening all :)
<kkathman> kinda quiet here tonight
<xenfasa> hi kkathman
<kkathman> howdy there xenfasa
<xenfasa> i just switched from gentoo to kubuntu this past weekend.
<kkathman> xenfasa congrats...Im interested in why you changed?  Just curious?
<xenfasa> gentoo ebuilds were not all that solid...  compile times way too long... and having to  tweak things was keeping me from working.
<xenfasa> my gentoo KDE upgrade to 3.4  broke sound... and my skype never worked without a delay.
<kkathman> well Ive heard the gentoo is a bit more challenging for sure...glad you are on board with ubuntu!
<xenfasa> I tried Mepis but  the 1400x1050 res did not work on my notebook... whereas kubuntu configured it perfect from the start
<xenfasa> i have had a  few issues with kubuntu but I can live with them for now...
<xenfasa> the most anonying is Konquerer crashing sometimes..
<awstott> cough *firefox* cough
<kkathman> yanno Ive heard that, but Ive not had any problems with it, but then I dont really use it extensively, I tend to use Firefox or Opera
<xenfasa> I'm talking about using it for managing files 
<xenfasa> I use firefox for web of course
<kkathman> well, I cant complain about Konq's use for file mgmt, but then I try to do alot of that at the shell level myself
<xenfasa> kbear and kftpgrabber don't work either
<LeeJunFan> xenfasa: turn off any extra panels in konq. ie - the dir listing on the left side.
<kkathman> xenfasa the shell is your friend :)
<xenfasa> K was most acting up when I had 3-4 panels open...
<kkathman> hey there kakalto :)
<xenfasa> what is kakalto  ?   ftp client?
<kkathman> uhm no he just joined the channel :)
<kakalto> hey, kkathman 
<kakalto> xenfasa, yeah, man, I do ftp
<kkathman> ROFL
<kakalto> among other things.
<xenfasa> LOL
<xenfasa> OH, one big problem that has really stumped me...is getting ksysguard to connect. 
<xenfasa> whenever I run ksysguard it refused to connect to localhost no matter what settings I use.
<kkathman> hmm  thats odd
<kkathman> mine starts on boot
<kakalto> yay
<xenfasa> :(
<kakalto> I got iexplorer working, so I can make my website work under lin ;)
<kkathman> IE under wine?
<xenfasa> I run IE in codeweavers crossover office among other things...
<kkathman> you can run it in wine too for nothing
<kakalto> I run IE in wine, which is FREE
<kkathman> right
<kakalto> it just tends to take a little effort to get things working :P.
<kkathman> kakalto did you install that MSI installer under wine?
<kkathman> cuz I could never get that working
<kakalto> MSI installer?
<kakalto> dude, remove all references to wine in your home dir (./wine or whatever), then go to http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ and get winetools, install, then run 'winetools' from a terminal
<kakalto> that installs everything from dcom98 to msi installer to ie6 to wmp to ms office
<kkathman> kakalto  I went to franks corner and did what he suggested
<kkathman> ahh ok Ill try that one
<kakalto> which suggestion?
<kakalto> he has 3 alternatives
<kakalto> and I used something different
<kakalto> I got a proper debian package of winetools
<kakalto> make sure you have wine installed before you run winetools ! :P
<kakalto> sorry, couldn't resist
<kakalto> anyways, I'm going to go see if wine runs a thing or two..
<xenfasa> anyone have any idea why my ksysguard would keep loosing it's connection to local host on startup and never work?
<kkathman> where did you get the deb ?
<kakalto> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kakalto> good luck :)
<kkathman> then you just did a dpkg -i ?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> I got a few errors, but it works
<kkathman> kewlness
<kkathman> thanks man
<kakalto> and you'll have to manually download all the truetype font exe's and run them directly with wine to install them
<kakalto> the program has bad url's for downloading the fonts
<kkathman> Ive got Paint Shop Pro 7 and would love to install it under wine, but their installer uses MSI
<kakalto> that's fixed with dcom98
<kakalto> which is installed with winetools
<kkathman> I may touch base with you sunday on this :)
<kkathman> Im out of town right now...about 1500 miles west of my normal location :)
<kakalto> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=34153&release_id=105355 <---- download the font exe's from the bottom of this page (all 11)
<kakalto> ahh
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> I'll bb
<kakalto> aww
<kakalto> NeverWinterNights almost works out-of-the-box with wine
<kakalto> not quite
<kkathman> almost ??
<kkathman> hehe
<kakalto> it can't unpack some archives
<kkathman> ohhh bummer
<kakalto> even though there's a linux version
<kakalto> but I don't have the original cds :P
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I understand
<kakalto> I bet Starcraft would work
<kakalto> I just need to find a cd-crack
<kakalto> I must have "lost" the cds...
<kkathman> I know lots a crack places
<kkathman> for CDs mind you
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> check your PM kakalto
<kakalto> yay
<kakalto> Impossible Creatures (tm) by Microsoft (tm) works on wine under linux :D
<kkathman> hehe good :)
<kakalto> ^o^
<kakalto> I just realised
<kakalto> I haven't edited my fstab to add windows yet
<kkathman> ah ha!
<kakalto> final fantasy 8 doesn't like wine.
<kakalto> or perhaps it's wine that doesn't like final fantasy 8.
<kkathman> wine and fantasies rarely mix well
<kkathman> hehe
<kakalto> but ff8 was made for the ps anyway, why am I trying to run ps code on a compatability layer for windows?
<kakalto> :P
<kakalto> what happens if I run the directX 9 installer under wine?
<Codyman> anyone here know c++ fairly well?
<kkathman> just read that Kopete has been shut down
<kakalto> kkathman; this is a sad day.
<kakalto> does that mean GAIM is going down, too?
<kkathman> it IS sad...because that means possibly GAIM is next
<kakalto> then what, skype? trillian?
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> I dont see how tho..seeing that the APIs for AOL, MSN etc are published
<kkathman> but it didnt go into details
<kakalto> go kopete.kde.org
<kkathman> http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10128
<kkathman> Im not sure what patents it is infringing on
<kakalto> I agree with judland
<kkathman> but it seems that AOL and the like shouldnt care...that just extends their own domain
<kakalto> move KDE to canada, where it's not allowed by law for someone to patent :)
<kkathman> why wouldnt Trilian be suspect
<kakalto> http://kopete.kde.org/patents.html
<kkathman> geez I just read
<kkathman> damn Europeans
<kakalto> damn americans, too
<kkathman> see in the US AOL/ICQ and Trillian and a couple of other live peaceably
<kkathman> nope...its not an issue here
<kkathman> no suits
<kakalto> "Instant messaging, the hottest enterprise messaging technology after e-mail, belongs to AOL, at least according to the U.S. Patent Office, which has quietly issued a patent for a wide range of IM technologies and practices to AOL's ICQ subsidiary. "
<kkathman> think about it, AOL/ICQ/MSN have everything to lose
<kakalto> http://www.techweb.com/wire/26800442 <---- AOL patents IM, December 2002
<kkathman> if they call patent infringement..then you got TONS of their OWN subscribers that cant talk to people
<kkathman> Im not saying that they dont have patents...just that they arent going after anyone
<kakalto> what do you mean?
<kakalto> AOL wouldn't lose out, would they?
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> see in Europe they are the ones issuing the mandate
<kkathman> in the US, it would take AOL to sue Trillian, etc
<kkathman> its socialism at its worst
<kkathman> I think I will patent air
<kkathman> then everyone will have to pay me to breathe
<kakalto> I'll patent Oxygen, unless it's covered under your patent, I can breathe free :P
<kkathman> imagine how many people dont use AIM
<kkathman> now you tell those people..you cant talk anymore
<kkathman> thats not what AOL wants
<kakalto> true..
<kakalto> so who's pressing against kopete?
<kkathman> now...I dont know if GAIM is under that same thing
<kkathman> kakalto...thats just it...no one
<kkathman> its just that European Foundation
<kakalto> ....with microsoft behind them?
<kkathman> they have unilaterally said that Kopete cant do it...socialism at its best
<kkathman> again, why would microsoft give a shit
<kkathman> its FREE
<kkathman> course MS and AOL both tie that marketing crap with it
<kkathman> so maybe I can see them not liking it
<kakalto> Microsoft might care because it's a program not made by them, connecting to their servers?
<kakalto> hang on...
<kkathman> well MS cares about $$$$ and since MSN does have those ads in their messenger, they might care a little...but not that much
<kkathman> its monopolistic again
<kkathman> but
<kakalto> surely no-one but the actual patenter can actually go against things like kopete due to their own patent?
<kkathman> Like I said, nothing has gone on here in the US
<kakalto> move kde to canada
<kakalto> then kopete can frolick in the snow :P
<kkathman> exactly
<kkathman> where is kopete anyway?
<kakalto> I would assume, europe
<kakalto> wherever kde is
<kakalto> but kopete isn't gone yet.
<kkathman> well not yet
<kkathman> I mean technically, Xerox created the windows environment to begin with, so why dont they just sue everybody in the freakin world :)
<kakalto> heheheh
<kkathman> well Im off to bed...night all....good seeing you kakalto :) take care :)
<kakalto> g'night :)
<kakalto> oh, one last thing
<kkathman> ok
<kakalto> the reason there's no fuss about kopete in america
<kakalto> is because kopete isn't in america (officially) :P
<kkathman> well yeah
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> Trillian is
<kkathman> and there have been no suits that I know of against them
<kakalto> true, I'd be curious to find out about that
<kakalto> indeed
<kakalto> seeya
<kkathman> they are in Connecticut
<kkathman> so
<kkathman> yanno...there doesnt seem to be a pursuit there
<kkathman> shrug :)
<kkathman> niters
<imo> hi all
<da_bon_bon> hi all. does wine interface with the kernel closeley ? as in, if a program works on 2.6.11 , will the milage vary, say, on 2.6.12-rc2 /?
<KaiL> doesn't matter
<kakalto> wow.
<kakalto> this is eventful
<kakalto> g'night all
<papo> hello, since the last few days I have nothing new in "apt-get update". Is that possible or is my kubuntu wrong?
<Choubaka> papo: it's normal
<papo> Choubaka: ok :)
<Puckaroo> hi
<Puckaroo> is there anyone here
<Puckaroo> i have a tiny problem with my tvcard
<Puckaroo> can anyone help please?
<Diablo-D3> ask in #ubuntu
<Puckaroo> ok
<Puckaroo> thanx
<Skaman> hi guys
<Skaman> how can i launch kde from a console prompt'
<jenton> startx ?
<Skaman> i have a problem...i was modifying my xorg.conf to let my 9 buttons mouse work
<Skaman> i modified rebooted and when i try to login I always get back to login prompt
<Skaman> e replaced xorg.conf with the original one but still the same
<karltk> any easy trick to have gnome and kde have comparably sized fonts at the same dpi?
<Skaman> can anybody help me :'(
<karltk> Skaman: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Skaman> i get an error with fglrx
<Skaman> i replaced the file with the original one
<Skaman> and i get other error
<Skaman> but i didnt modified nothing!
<Skaman> (about the display)
<karltk> yeah, I get the same error.
<Skaman> karltk:same as mine?
<karltk> if it was missing symbols, it's probably the same.
<Skaman> now i look in the log
<Skaman> i can login in failsafe mode
<mariovick> hi
<mariovick> algun espaol por aqui?
<smouche> un poquito, mariovick, pero mejor intenta usar ingles aqui
<smouche> si puede
<carambol> or go for PM
<hussam> if I try to login as root, I get "root login is not allowed". I already set a root password. how do I change this behavior?
<incubii> edit kdm.conf
<incubii> theres probably an option to allow root login
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> can anyone tell me why the run levels are changed in kubuntu ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i cant change the inittab to 3 for cli
<da_bon_bon> how do i play "RIFF (little-endian) data, wrapped MPEG-1 (CDXA)" data on linux ? xine wont play it, with all plugins installed :( 
<amu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: the runlevels arent changed
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i see 2-5 is gui
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> wth
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so much for non gui trouble shooting or just plain cli mode
<spiral> hi
<hussam> how do I switch to gdm
<hussam> ?
<hussam> is there a way to switch from kdm to gdm or the opposite?
<hussam> anybody knows if there a way to switch from kdm to gdm or the opposite?
<itay_> How do I set kwrite to be my default writer (not Kate)
<itay_> I don't want to change every file type in kcontrol, is there any other way to do that?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hello all
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - ive just run bastille 2.something, but i would like to try 3 (its not in any repository i can find) so i installed the 'source' (its a script and the installer cp's or ln's, not sure. anyway, my problem is i cant execute bastille - it just give me --help like im giving invalid options when i do bastille or bastille --os DB3.0 - any idea's?
<Verwilst> man, my sound sucks under kubuntu
<Verwilst> it's just fine in ubuntu ( gnome ) though
<Verwilst> it constantly skips :(
<itay_> How do I set kwrite to be my default writer (not Kate)
<itay_> I don't want to change every file type in kcontrol, is there any other way to do that?
<Super_Cat_Frog> itay_ - yes
<Super_Cat_Frog> gimme a sec  and i'l find it for you
<Super_Cat_Frog> verwilst - dont use arts for output, its crap
<allee> itay_: if you don't use kate, try to remove the package.
<Super_Cat_Frog> itay_ - kcontrol > kde components > componant chooser > text editor
<Verwilst> Super_Cat_Frog, i know.. but i'm not sure how to use gstreamer under kde
<Super_Cat_Frog> verwilst  - do you use amarok or juk?
<Verwilst> juk
<Verwilst> i know there is an option
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok, gimme a sec
<Verwilst> to switch to gstreamer
<Super_Cat_Frog> there#'s a few things to change
<Verwilst> but it won't play anything anymore now :)
<Verwilst> okely :) thanks
<Super_Cat_Frog> first you need to disable arts - kcontrol > system > sound > disable sound system (or something like that)
* darkaudit had more sound success by replacing the onboard sound with an Audigy 2 card
<Super_Cat_Frog> second i would recommend installing madplay (for knotify output)
<Super_Cat_Frog> after youve installed madplay, goto system notifications in kcontrol and click player settings > use an external player > madplay
<Super_Cat_Frog> then set juk to use gstreamer
<Super_Cat_Frog> that should work, although i use xine in amarok myself
* darkaudit is cruising to: Ozric Tentacles - Chewier 2:56/5:26
<Verwilst> Super_Cat_Frog, done that :)
<Verwilst> something else?
<Verwilst> juk doesn't play anything still :$
<Super_Cat_Frog> verwilst - how do you feel about using amarok? that has xine output, which is lighter and less complex than gstreamer
<Verwilst> xine seems to work..
<Verwilst> thanks
<Super_Cat_Frog> s'ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> ive just run bastille 2.something, but i would like to try 3 (its not in any repository i can find) so i installed the 'source' (its a script and the installer cp's or ln's, not sure. anyway, my problem is i cant execute bastille - it just give me --help like im giving invalid options when i do bastille or bastille --os DB3.0 - any idea's?
<Skaman> can anybody help me here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28475
<Skaman> ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - post your xorg.conf on rafb.net/paste
<Super_Cat_Frog> and your /var/log/Xorg.log
<Super_Cat_Frog> (seperate pastes preferably)
<Skaman> k
<lilltiger> hi all, im new to kubuntu (just testing it..) the doc says i need akode-mpeg to play mp3, but how do i get get it?
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - try sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<Super_Cat_Frog> if you want to install stuff, best thing to try is this:
<Super_Cat_Frog> sudo apt-get install %PROGRAMNAME 
<allee> Skaman: afaiu failsafe works?  then try to login into kde and when back check ~/.xsession-error  (maybe you have a *csh as login shell?)
<Skaman> yes
<Skaman> failsafe works
<Super_Cat_Frog> where %PROGRAMNAME is the name of your program - eg sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<allee> Skaman: fine so xorg.conf is not the problem
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: i tried that, but it says that the package doesent exist
<Skaman> xorg.conf worked fine
<Skaman> till tomorrow
<Skaman> today*ops*
<allee> Skaman: okay. 
<Super_Cat_Frog> liltiger - akode-mpeg is there for me, have a look in kynaptic
<Skaman> allee i have .xsession-errors
<allee> Skaman: any error msg that gives you a glue what went wrong?
<Foodcoman> That sounds like sticky business!
<Foodcoman> =)
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: couldent fint it there either, obly finds akode and no akode-mpeg
<chico_and> :O?
<Skaman> Xsession: X session started for skaman at mer apr 20 17:02:16 CEST 2005
<chico_and> :O?
<chico_and> :o
<Skaman> this is the only thing
<Skaman> in there
<Super_Cat_Frog> liltiger - it might not be in the default repositories
<Super_Cat_Frog> liltiger - do you have universe enabled?
<allee> Skaman: uh.  then it's strange that you get automaticly log out again.
<Skaman> i really dunnow
<Skaman> i tried all thah i knew
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: dont think so
<Skaman> but nothing works
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - try kbuildsycoca as the user that craps out
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - enable universe, then try apt-get install akode-mpeg
<allee> Skaman: and running startx from a linux console?
<Skaman> i have to isssue this command:"kbuildsycoca skaman"
<Skaman> the oputput is here
<Skaman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28475
<Skaman> theres a photo
<Skaman> of the screen
<allee> Skaman:  purge imwheel?  (copy config files first ;)
<Skaman> I try
<Skaman> but i removed it
<Skaman> sudo apt-get remove imwheel
<Skaman> Super_Cat_Frog
<Skaman> i pasted the log
<Skaman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28475
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok
<chico_and> =O
<Skaman> allee i try "purge imwheel"
<Skaman> what's the cmd?
<allee> Skaman: apt-get --purge remove imwheel # of course ;)
<Skaman> ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - there's no EE's (fatal errors) in that log, your xorg.conf is fine (like allee said), and i have no knowlege of imwheel
<Skaman> tells me the package is not installed
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - install it then purge it
<Skaman> k
<Skaman> ok
<Skaman> done
<Skaman> mm
<Skaman> maybe workd
<Skaman> something is goin on
<allee> Skaman: Hint  after a  apt-get remove <pkg>   you can use dpkg --purge <pkg>
<Skaman> but i cant translate it 
<Skaman> or directly apt-get --purge remove<pkg> right?
<Skaman> ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> does anybody know of a JRE in the repo's?
<Skaman> i've got an error
<Super_Cat_Frog> ive got hoary/breezy universe/multiverse enabled
<Skaman> no write access to /home/skaman/.ICEauthority     KDE in unable to start
<Skaman> *but that still something more*
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - chown skaman:skaman -R /home/skaman/
<Super_Cat_Frog> *sudo that
<Super_Cat_Frog> sudo chown skaman:skaman -R /home/skaman/
<Skaman> k
<Foodcoman> What do you guys use?  Firestarter or Shorewall?
<Skaman> ok done Super_Cat_frog
<Super_Cat_Frog> did work?
<Skaman> yes
<Skaman> OMG I LOVE U!!!!!!!!!
<Super_Cat_Frog> foodcoman - bastile
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - sing it with me:
<Skaman> i'm on!!!!
<Super_Cat_Frog> you dont need pants for the victory dance
<Super_Cat_Frog> etc
<Foodcoman> hehehehe
<Skaman> lol
<Foodcoman> Another happy camper.
<Skaman> Super_Cat_Frog
<Skaman> so maybe the problem was removing imwheel?
<Foodcoman> If one wanted to master a corporate solution in a firewall which would be a solid choice?
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - the problem that i fixed was a permissions problem. im not sure what caused that - maybe copying your /root to /home/skaman?
<Super_Cat_Frog> foodcoman - iptables
<Skaman> i didnt O_o
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - then i dunno, if something is unwritable by your user and its in your home, just run that command
<Skaman> thnx a lot man!
<Super_Cat_Frog> its ok
<Skaman> and thx allee too
<allee> Skaman: all honour goes to Super_Cat_Frog he/she/it found it ;)
<Foodcoman> Gracias
* Super_Cat_Frog bathes in glory
<Super_Cat_Frog> i think bathes is the word i was after anyway
<Super_Cat_Frog> allee - lol at it, although im male
<Skaman> reconnecting from my linux box
<Skaman> :P
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: he, he sorry.  on IRC one can never be sure ;)
<skaman> hehe
<Super_Cat_Frog> allee - its ok
<skaman> Super_Cat_Frog
<skaman> can u pls paste e the cd
<skaman> cmd
<skaman> *I'm taking notes
<Super_Cat_Frog> when i made up the story about the supercatfrog i never did specify the cat and frogs sex anyway
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman:
<Super_Cat_Frog> chown skaman:skaman -R /home/skaman
<Super_Cat_Frog> (sudo that if run as skaman)
<Super_Cat_Frog> that means:
<Super_Cat_Frog> change_ownership user:group -recursive /location/to/chmod
<Super_Cat_Frog> *-Recursive
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: my rule: chown -Rh ...
<lilltiger> where can i get additional repositories? (cant find cgoban2 in thoes specified in the sources.list)
<skaman> Recursive means ?
<allee> skaman: the subtree(s) too
<skaman> ahhh!
<skaman> ok
<skaman> understood
<skaman> i know +1 now
<skaman> ^^
<allee> lilltiger: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Super_Cat_Frog> allee - thats what i was typing, except in a long, non-understadable way (damn words, not knowing when i want them)
<skaman> I WAS WONDERING A FORMAT.....but then i tought Hey man this is linux not Windows!
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - you could have fixed that by deleting your home directory (if you wanted to be violent about it)
<Super_Cat_Frog> obviously creating a new home directory afterwards
<Super_Cat_Frog> ive recently been having problems with permissions because i got rid of gentoo and decided to take security seriously (i used to just be lazy and be root) 
<Super_Cat_Frog> so chown and chmod have been very useful for me recently
<skaman> ^^
<skaman> and what u can tell me about this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28309
<Super_Cat_Frog> your umask should be different for a start (lemme look up the order)
<Super_Cat_Frog> actualy - allee-  is the umask AGU or UGA?
<Super_Cat_Frog> (for octal values)
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: [<stick>] <user><group><all> 
<Super_Cat_Frog> ta
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - your umask shold be 700
<Super_Cat_Frog> not 000
<skaman> ok
<skaman> I try
<skaman> i edit
<skaman> umount
<Super_Cat_Frog> /etc/fstab
<skaman> remount
<skaman> and see
<Super_Cat_Frog> yes
<Super_Cat_Frog> well actually
<Super_Cat_Frog> edit /etc/fstab then mount -a /dev/whatever -o remount
<Super_Cat_Frog> if you use mount -a whatever -o remount, you can make changes to your / filesystem
<Super_Cat_Frog> (without rebooting)
<skaman> yez
<skaman> sudo mount -a /dev/hdb1 -o remount
<Super_Cat_Frog> yes
<skaman> this is what i made
<skaman> same error
<skaman> :(
<allee> skaman, Super_Cat_Frog: pardon?  umask is  bit AND'ed  so  umask 022  # or paramoid 027
<lilltiger> hmm added all thoes repositiries sugested at http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and quite meny of em seams to fail.. and still no cgoban2 :(
<Super_Cat_Frog> i wasn't expecting that to fix that, but you were going to run into permissions problems later on
<skaman> allee speak english pls :D
<Super_Cat_Frog> alee - sorry, i didn't understand that
<skaman> Super_Cat_Frog ah ok
<skaman> and any idea on fix that?
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog:  check output of umask command
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> i dont have umask apparently
<allee> skaman, Super_Cat_Frog : busy.  bbl
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - wait there, i'l do some research on umask
<skaman> ;)
<skaman> but i can delete a file
<skaman> but not a folder
<skaman> i can create it
<skaman> move it
<skaman> rename it
<skaman> but not get it into trash
<skaman> Trash protocol dont support folder creation"
<skaman> this is the error (i translated it...so maybe is not xfect"
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - your umask should be 000 - my  bad
<Super_Cat_Frog> im not sure about your trash problem though
<Super_Cat_Frog> gimme a sec with that
<skaman> lol
<Super_Cat_Frog> or 027 if your paranoid
<skaman> no i'm not paranoid
<skaman> i'm natted too
<skaman> so i'm pretty UNparanoid
<lilltiger> vfat filsystem?
<lilltiger> file..
<skaman> yes
<lilltiger> umask=000 should be enought as option for it then
<skaman> i re set it to 000
<skaman> omg everyday kde tv channel list resets
<Super_Cat_Frog> sorry skaman, im not sure about your trash problem
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - i'd recommend tvtime over kdetv
<skaman> tvtime?
<lilltiger>  /dev/hda6       /mnt/ftp2       vfat    umask=000       0       0
<Super_Cat_Frog> or if youve got a lot of spare time and a lot of hard drive space, mythtv is great
<lilltiger> i mount my vfat like that.. 
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - its simple, fast and good looking
<skaman> and u can drop folders?
<skaman> kdetv works fine
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - i thought you said you were having problems with the channel list?
<skaman> but everyday channels disappear!
<skaman> maybe is connected with the other problem...
<skaman> ??
<lilltiger> skaman: just tried, nope dosent work for me =) (first time ever i tried to use the trashbin) =)
<Super_Cat_Frog> i shouldn't think so - the kde channel list is probably saved in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdetv/channellist.xml or something like that
<skaman> lilltigerso is not a problem of mine
<skaman> minre problem only i mean
<Super_Cat_Frog> i have a major gripe with the way kde handles default browsers (its a bug in the code, ive reported it)
<lilltiger> skaman: nope, and is easy to repoduce so report it as a bug =)
<lilltiger> *dosent get akode to work* =( followed the instructions.. but no akode engine in amarok
<Super_Cat_Frog> if anybody uses a browser other than konqueror, and uses akregator, klamav or occasionally konqueror as a browser, please vote on this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81654
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - try running kbuildsycoca
<Super_Cat_Frog> i had to do that to get amarok to find the xine output engine
<lilltiger> ohh, shouldent be nessesary at all.. hmm
<skaman> now i try to save the channell list
<skaman> coz i @#@#@##@@ to have to re set channels everyday
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - you could make it recreate your channel list every time you login
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: dident help :(
<skaman> that's an idea
<skaman> but i cannot explain why this happensa
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - i also built from cvs sources before i ran that command, not sure if that helped or not (you could try the xine plugin if you dont use arts for anything else)
<skaman> anyway i saved a copy of the file now
<skaman> :@
<lilltiger> do i need to run anything else then apt-get install akode-mpeg
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: name of the xine-plugin?
<skaman> do anyone of u have a MXxxx mouse?
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - write a simple script to create a hard link to your backed up channel list to kdetv's channel list file
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - amarok-xine i think
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - but arts locks the sound iirc, so you have to use madplay or something else for audio output for knotify
<skaman> Super_Cat_Frog i wish i could do that i'm newbie user (linux from few days)
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - open up your /home/skaman/.kde/Autostart folder
<Super_Cat_Frog> then right click, create new, link to application
<skaman> yes
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: well.. to remove all sounds from knotify is like the first thing i do anyways =)
<Super_Cat_Frog> call it whatever you like and click the application tab 
<skaman> yezz
<Super_Cat_Frog> and in command put this:
<Super_Cat_Frog> ln /home/skaman/mychannellist.xml /where/ever/the/kde/tv/channel/list/goes.xml
<lilltiger> found the xineplugin but not the akode :(
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - the xine plugin is recommended by the amarok devs anyway
<lilltiger> well akode produces the best sound and works best under load..
<lilltiger> but then., ill probly go back to Gentoo.. dosent like this apt-get system.. feels ackward =)
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - i miss gentoo too
<Super_Cat_Frog> people say useflags dont serve any purpose, but ive now found they do#
<Super_Cat_Frog> but i cant be arsed waiting fr the compile times anymore
<lilltiger> just takes so long to install it..
<lilltiger> otherwise id say its superior.. and the portage is alot better =)
<Super_Cat_Frog> ive still got mine installed, just incase (and because i _know_ my mythtv is working in gentoo, im still fiddling with it in kubuntu)
<skaman> i have problems with kopete too Super_Cat_Frog remember we was talking few days ago?
<skaman> i did 3 hours memtest without any error
<lilltiger> im just testing this out.. was alot fuzz about it.. well im not impressed at all.. quite the contuary..
<lilltiger> skaman: what kinda problems?
<lilltiger> kopete 10.0 totaly sux :(
<skaman> when i halt or even when I end my session kopete crashes
<Super_Cat_Frog> kopete works great for me, they ironed out the bugs good from the RC's
<skaman> (is always open)
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - have you tried disabling sessions in kde? they annoy me anyway (im not sure if that would fix it though)
<skaman> no i didnt
<skaman> how can i do?
<Chin2> anybody know of a good css editor for kubuntu?
<buz> how about new packages for firefox? (and thunderbird is quite out of date...)
<lilltiger> for me kopete messes up teh online icq database so i cannot connect for several hours and stuff..
<Super_Cat_Frog> kcontrol > kdecomponents > session manager  > start with an empty session
<skaman> ok
<skaman> i did
<skaman> let's see
<Super_Cat_Frog> buz - no more updates except security for hoary now, you have to add breezy to your repo's
<skaman> comin back in a sec
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - i only use it for MSN - fine for me
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: ahh, yes msn works fine
<buz> firefox and thunderbird ARE security updates
<buz> and its not in breezy, either
<Super_Cat_Frog> buz - the patches will be backported
<Super_Cat_Frog> lilltiger - have you tried using kopete for jabber using jabber > icq?
<lilltiger> Super_Cat_Frog: nope
<skaman> same thing
<skaman> i was thinking to purge andthen reinstall kopete
<Super_Cat_Frog> sorry skaman, i have no more idea's on that - you could try in #kde though
<allee> skaman: MXxxx mouse?   that's a logitech bluetooth mouse?  Problems?
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - what protocols do you use?
<skaman> logitech mx510 usb mouse
<skaman> (even if i use it in ps2)
<skaman> i woul let all buttons work
<allee> skaman: usb? boring ;)
<allee> skaman: start xev  in konsole.   you use the additional wheels, buttons.  Any output of xev written?
<skaman> i never used wireless mouses
<skaman> i am a netgamer no wires +ms
<buz> is anyone using breezy?
<skaman> allee lot of output
<lilltiger> yhee because radiowaves is slower then copperwires.. or.. err emm =)
<allee> skaman: when xev generates output when you press buttons and/or wheels then everything looks right for me 
<allee> skaman: what's the problem?
<skaman> well the 9th button do not generate any output
<skaman> maybe  for the others i should just config it
<Super_Cat_Frog> buz - i have breezy in my repo's and its working fine so far
<Super_Cat_Frog> skaman - try xorgcfg
<uniq> buz: i'm using breezy too.. no (big) problems yet..
<buz> mhh cups is broken since i got breezy
<uniq> hotplug is kinda' weird too.. need to load some modules manually..
<buz> it does patiently weird stuff
<uniq> and udev is somehow broken.. i've been told.
<buz> mhh cups claimed the printer aint there but i can feed PS2 to it through /dev/usb so i don't think hotplug is the problem
<buz> aaaaaaaaah
<buz> that might be it then
<skaman> Super_Cat_Frog i was doing this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<buz> mhh nooow
<buz> how to downgrade udev
<skaman> when my system breacked down
<uniq> buz: yeah.. might be the same problem.. /dev/usb* is owned by root or something.. 
<skaman> i'll retry
<skaman> maybe i'm luckyer
<buz> not even stuff running as root can print (besides, cups is running as root i think)
<uniq> hum.
<uniq> buz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27286
<buz> so lets downgrade udev back to hoary
<uniq> post #18 for downgrading.
<uniq> err.. #17
<uniq> that's mine :)
<uniq> shooot.. 14.. damn quoting :)
<buz> now i suppose i need to reboot right
<uniq> you can try to restart udev
<buz> i'm gonna go eat dinner anyway ;-9
<Super_Cat_Frog> is it possible to mask a single version of a package, like in gentoo "echo =catagory/app-1.2.3 >> /etc/portage/package.mask"?
<skaman> ok guys i made it
<bhna> why depends superkaramba on xmms and gtk 1.2
<skaman> if u don't see me back all went bad again
<skaman> :D
<zane> I have been using Kubuntu for last 2 months now and this is the best distro I have used so far. Everything works as it is supposed to. only thing that wouldnt work is my sound.. other than that, everything else is flawless here
<skaman> yezzz i did it!!!!
<ubuntu> HEEELP
<buz> i downgraded udev to hoarz, now it wont boot anymore
<buz> first it cant find stuff in proc, then hangs saying something about ICE socket
<uniq> that's not udev.. afaik.
<uniq> using kmyfirewall? 
<buz> no
<uniq> others have the same problem.. i've seen posts blaming kmyfirewall.. 
<uniq> can you boot in singleuser mode? 
<buz> ive booted the live cd now
<buz> can mount the fs
<buz> ok i should remove  home/.ICEAuthoritz
<buz> lets see if it helps
<buz> mhh no
<buz> but maybe i go back to breezy and wait for it to settle
<buz> bbl
<_buz> ok, anyone on breezy DON'T DOWNGRADE udev, your machine will be broken after that
<_buz> now lets see what happens if i downgrade EVERYTHING to hoary
<uniq> _buz, did you manage to upgrade udev? 
<_buz> yeah reupgrading it gives a bootable system again
<uniq> ok.
<_buz> might wanna post that to the forums
<uniq> done.
<_buz> i'll report my results with downgrading to hoary via apt-pinning
<uniq> great :)
<_buz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo seems easy enough to adapt to hoary ;-)
<_buz> thank god i got a fast pipe
* _buz vows not to touch breezy again that soon
<leafw> hi all. Is anyone using powerpc and Airport cards? Why the kwifimanager does not enable the usage of encryption in wireless LANs?
<leafw> haven't found any reports so far.
<_buz> airport or airport extreme? the latter isnt supported
<leafw> _buz: aiport.
<leafw> _buz: just old plain AirPort in a PowerBook Titanium G4 1GHz from 2002.
<_buz> ah
<_buz> i only got recent ibooks with extreme here, those don't work at all :-(
<leafw> I've reported to the kubuntu mailing list and there's another guy with the same problem, but noone knows anything about it.
<_buz> so sadly i dunno anything about airport
<leafw> well, if you ever hear about ... let me know!
<_buz> sooo, now let's see if my downgrade works
<_buz> wish me luck
<leafw> I will try to contact the kwifimanager guys and the kubuntu people
<leafw> downgrade to what, previous kubuntu releases ?
<_buz> yeah from breezy (prealpha) to hoary (stable)
<_buz> i was crazy enough to go to the development version
<leafw> I'm using hoary and it doesn't work !
<leafw> the kwifimanager I mean .. the rest is really ok
<_buz> havent got a laptop here to check
<_buz> wifi is often trouble on linux anyway
<leafw> _buz: don't known, Apple makes it's own hardware and fine-tuned software along it, so it always works.
<leafw> _buz : I'd like to get this working to get rid of macosx altogether.
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> but i dont like osx that much
<leafw> _buz : I'm tired of not being able to use new versions of java or python just because apple hasn't released them for 10.2 and pretens I spent some $100 for an "update" to 10.3 or 10.4
<_buz> mhh python you can probably get
<_buz> java is harder i guess
<_buz> anyway, im gonna reboot
<leafw> xD
<leafw> see you
<n0mad5000> i have a problem.... amarok has no sound sytem to choose from... help?
<n0mad5000> similar i guess with other audio applications
<n0mad5000> please?
<n0mad5000> i'm on kubuntu, of course
<n0mad5000> :)
<n0mad5000> oh, anyone? please?
<bhna> n0mad5000: apt-get install amarok-engines
<n0mad5000> oh, thx
<n0mad5000> brb
<nubbe> is kubuntu less integrated than ubuntu, so to speak?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> dose alien work with kubuntu ?
<nubbe> I tried kde-desktop in hoary-pre and had some problems
<nubbe> like konqueror dieng rigth and left
<nubbe> or is it as good as ubuntu now?
<nubbe> or am I rude?
<nubbe> :)
<n0mad> okay, i don-t have the package amarok-engines
<n0mad> but i don-t believe that's the problem
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> mines fine
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> no real issues just some settings to tweak
<n0mad> when i try to start a song, i get kde crash
<n0mad> artd caused error in soundserver... or something like that
<buz> damned apt pinning and downgrade doesnt work either
<buz> results in the same problem as with downgraded udeve
<n0mad> okay, please guys, help?
<_martin> nomad u got a creative mp3 player?
<_martin> your name..?
<n0mad> nopr
<n0mad> *nope
<_martin> oki just checking.. got problems
<n0mad> okay, anyone? multimedia applications causing crash when i try to launch some file
<n0mad> audio file
<ManLord> anyone with tv card here?
<buz> kaffeine iss broken
<buz> others work for me
<ManLord> 7help
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i del kaffeine cant stand that progie
<whiskers> ok...i was finally able to get midi working on ubuntu with the help of a jack server
<whiskers> but it comes at an expense.....i have to stop esd in order to play midi
<Choubaka> hm.
<buz> mhh back where i started, using breezy...
<Choubaka> maybe you can make esd use jack.
<whiskers> so i suppose the hardware is not too good as it used to be
<Choubaka> though a sound daemon using a sound daemon is...
<Choubaka> horror
<whiskers> Choubaka, it seems that the ac_97codec as far as i can tell can only allow either midi or pcm but not both simultaneously
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> you can play midi in hardware? :|
<Choubaka> I can't :(
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes i am using an intel8x0
<whiskers> Choubaka, it can be done and the mid files do play with the help of jack
<Choubaka> I should get an SBlive card.
<whiskers> Choubaka, but i can't play regular sound and midi at the same time
<Choubaka> hardware mixing and soundfonts :P~
<whiskers> Choubaka, as far as i can tell it is really a hardware issue
<Choubaka> Yeah
<Choubaka> most soundcards are crap.
<Choubaka> I wish freepats was a more comprehensive collection of instruments
<whiskers> Choubaka, oh...you know about freepats
<Choubaka> It doesn't play nearly all midis corretly :/
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i don't want to tell everybody everything
<Choubaka> Yeah. :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, except that midi can be done if you are willing to do it separately on these cheap intel sound chip designs
<whiskers> Choubaka, and it has to be done with synthesizers and soundfonts
<Choubaka> yeah. I know.
<Choubaka> I've toyed with timidity.
<Choubaka> but it uses a _HUGE_ amount of CPU. :p
<whiskers> Choubaka, well timidity is a little slow compared to fluidsynth but both can be used
<whiskers> Choubaka, or either
<Choubaka> I have a c-media chip so I can't play midis in hardware.
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes i know the hardware is cheap
<Choubaka> I'll try fluidsynth.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well try a jack server and fluidsynth
<whiskers> Choubaka, it does work on ubuntu just as good as gentoo
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Isn't there a free soundfont anywhere?
<Choubaka> freepats doesn't seem to contain soundfonts.
<whiskers> Choubaka, and yes these people can all play midi files...they just can't play both midi and pcm simultaneously if they have cheap hardware....at least at this time
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> it might be possible by hardware mixing.
<Choubaka> err
<Choubaka> software mixing
<Choubaka> use a softsynth to play midi, send that to jack; use a program to play other audio, which is also sent to jack; jack mixes those, and sends it to the soundcard for playing.
<Choubaka> Damn I hate cheapo consumer rip-off hardware.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well possibilities are endless but it aint happenin today....at the moment if they want both midi and pcm simultaneously...they will have to buy a good sound card
<Choubaka> Nah, I think it's possible.
<Choubaka> Though I wouldn't guarantee it'll work very well.
<Choubaka> They should improve upon ALSA's dmix plugin.
<Choubaka> IME it causes horrible latencies.
<whiskers> Choubaka, try the jack realtime server....i think you will be pleased at what the cheap hardware can do...it just can't do things simultaneously at this time
<Kyaneos> hello
<Choubaka> whiskers: Hmm.
<whiskers> Choubaka, if you want to experiment with it ...check out qjackctrl
<whiskers> Choubaka, it makes things a little easier
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is in synaptic
<zAo^> how can I tell KDE to use Opera in stead of konqueror ?
<skaman> hi
<skaman> anyone knows how to share a linux printer with a machintosh?
<skaman> anyone knows how to share a linux printer with a machintosh?
<Kyaneos> hi
<skaman> hi
<zAo^> srry skaman 
<christian> salve
<bhna> has anyboddy sucess with extendedPDF and openoffice?
<bhna> extendedPDF http://www.jdisoftware.co.uk/pages/epdf-home.php
<bhna> any tips?
<whiskers> well i guess the basics work on ubuntu with the exception of the linmodem driver which is important
<whiskers> and if they could get software mixing to work properly with this cheap sound hardware that would be even better
<whiskers> but it really seems to me that for these rosegarden types of issues.....freedos32 would have advantages....as a dual boot system...if they ever get it going
<whiskers> i think while MS and Apple battle it out for the desktop....most of us will just use linux
<whiskers> i did manage to make a couple of improvements on wine in its config file...but there is still the problem of the cdtest in The Beast Within......i noticed it some time ago on MS platform....but it is an improvement in wine because at least it begins to install
<whiskers> so wine has had some improvement...but dosbox is seriously lacking...i think it would be better to have a dual boot freedos32 approach
<whiskers> because a working freedos32 when that happens should easily be able to support all the regular dos games in a section of its memory capacity
<whiskers> unless all you people want to pay megabucks to MS or Apple
<hussam> other than the once mentioned in http://ubuntuguide.org , what other apt repositories can I add?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know where my girlfriends tweezers are?
<Super_Cat_Frog> also, is anybody else having problems with hotplug?
<Super_Cat_Frog> when i boot it stops at  Starting Hotplug Subsystem
<whiskers> i think ubuntu should at least supply the linmodem module for its precompiled kernel...at least we could load and unload it for testing
<whiskers> since they don't want to compile it in for some reason
<whiskers> now it may be possible to just separately compile the winmodem....errrr...i mean linmodem module....and use a script to fix the module versions
<\sh> hmmm..k3b has no deps to cdrdao?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hmm - ive just found i dont have a /etc/udev/udev.conf - could somebody tell me how to get the default udev config files back?
<Super_Cat_Frog> if i copy my udev.conf from gentoo over, should that work?
<whiskers> Super_Cat_Frog, if you already have gentoo running...you have nothing to gain by moving to ubuntu...ubuntu is for beginners
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskers - im bored of the compile times
<Super_Cat_Frog> i miss the control of gentoo, but i like just doing sudo apt-get install whatever and in %DOWNLOADTIME+5seconds its installed
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: Hi.  check in what pkg udev.conf is.  Download the deb and dpkg -i --force-confmiss <pkg>
<Super_Cat_Frog> thanks allee
<Super_Cat_Frog> allee - how do i search for packages containing udev.conf? ive tried apt-cache search
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: dpkg -S udev.conf
<Super_Cat_Frog> ta
<anna> Anybody can point me to details about the HP contract for Ubuntu?
<Super_Cat_Frog> how can i download the .deb - i cant find any .debs on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: [I only look at konversation from time to time.  use 'allee' so I get a ping ] 
<Super_Cat_Frog> ok
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: apt-get --download-only --reinstall install <pkg>
<Super_Cat_Frog> thanks
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archive/<pkg>...deb
<allee> Super_Cat_Frog: (all modulo typos of course)
<whiskers> Super_Cat_Frog, yes well you can use dpkg...yes but try timidity or playmidi....then you have to go back and recompile them yourself because of the sound card options
<Super_Cat_Frog> whiskers - what?
<whiskers> Super_Cat_Frog, synaptic works sometimes....but in many cases you have to compile the code yourself based on your hardware choices
<whiskers> Super_Cat_Frog, go compile playmidi...it is easy and see what i am talking about
<Super_Cat_Frog> i dont have or want to play midifiles, so its ok
<Super_Cat_Frog> one last question - how do i lock a files version? i dont want to upgrade udev again
<Markrian> Super_Cat_Frog, pinning. man apt_preferences
<Super_Cat_Frog> thanks
<Markrian> Another thing to try is to use aptitude - by far and away the best apt frontend ever
<Markrian> (imo)
<whiskers> man some of these people really make it hard to print web pages....firefox would not do one..but nvu got it
<phxguy> can anyone help me with getting kubuntu to auto detact cramfs?
<phxguy> detect i mean
<whiskers> wow...that nvu really came in handy for printing some of this stuff on the web
<easyease> hi
<comforteagle> I just installed kubuntu on my g4 ibook.  All the fonts & app windows are waaay to big to be useful.. what do I use to adjust things like this?
<easyease> im fed up tryin ti install javaruntime
<easyease> no one says much in here
<spiderworm> hey all how do I get the shutdown, hibernate options in KDE on hoary 5.04
<whiskers> easyease, well there is not much to talk about except glom still doesn't work....no linmodem driver module for the kernel....and ...the gnome menueditor is broken....the rest is usable
<whiskers> easyease, most everyone has their stuff working just like they want it
<easyease> hi whiskers!im kinda new to it all... was on windows til i got a worm lastweek.
<easyease> or rathermy pc
<whiskers> easyease, well....it takes a while to get to know the issues....but it is a usable system....just not as polished as the expensive MS and Apple stuff
<easyease> yeah a few glitches to iron out eh. got potential
<whiskers> easyease, yes there is still about 3 or 4 bugs.
<easyease> ive had probs with things freezing up .the media players
<whiskers> easyease, that usually happens if you have your sound outputs wrong
<whiskers> easyease, be sure to configure them properly
<easyease> ok ill look into that. thanks!
<whiskers> easyease, for example if you are using arts or esd don't configure xmms for alsa
<whiskers> easyease, configure it for what you are using
<whiskers> easyease, but anyway...the logitech wingmans work, the usb stuff works, the opengl stuff works, the dvd stuff mostly works, and external faxmodems work...but not the cheap ones
<whiskers> easyease, and something needs to be done about that
<whiskers> easyease, so plenty works....but there are some bugs left for people to work on
<whiskers> easyease, i am trying to find a way to seed a bittorrent file from behind NAT with a non-public address...can you tell me if you see the file on gnome torrent....you don't have to download it...i am just trying to test something
<\sh> morning amu
<amu-> moin sh
<\sh> amu: u r famous ;) http://dot.kde.org/1113894130/
<amu-> hehe
<easyease> ivenever used gnome torrent.could take a while.lol
<\sh> amu: and they're trolling around why that distro and those distros are not mentioned on dko ;)
<whiskers> easyease, well i am trying to figure out how to post a torrent file on someone else's tracker
<amu-> sh: yep very funny, they compare the great kubuntu with a liveCD named kanotix :) 
<whiskers> easyease, since i am behind a NAT firewall
<whiskers> easyease, i would like to know if it works...but first i have to find a tracker i can post on
<easyease> ah i see. im behind a router
<whiskers> easyease, yes i know...these damn NAT routers aren't worth crap...but i cannot get the virtual wan stuff working on my other router that does not have NAT
<kubuntero> hello 
<\sh> amu: yeah..:) but the most interessting discussions is on ian murdocks blog ;) 
<\sh> debian vs. ubuntu ;)
<kubuntero> how to install theme for gaim  ?
<easyease> cant you configure a path through router?
<whiskers> easyease, well on the internet there are public addresses that can be reached and there are NATTED addresses than  can't be reached
<whiskers> easyease, like 192.168.25.267
#kubuntu 2006-04-24
<Crashoveride> um...
<Crashoveride> more detal?
<Crashoveride> any console way of doing?
<wsjunior> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Crashoveride> sudo apt-get intall unrar-nonfree
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> thanks
<wsjunior> np
<uniq> fjellrev1: alt+f2 'kcmshell khotkeys'
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: that doesnt work says it not available
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: enable the universe/multiverse repositories
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: how?
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jorik> anyone knows of a program i can use to make screen captures (movies) ?
<wsjunior> jorik: xvidcap
<jorik> wsjunior, thx
<fjellrev1> uniq: care to shed some more light on that ?
<wsjunior> jorik: np
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: ok I have unrar installed how do i use ?
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: man rar. u can use it with Ark as well...
<Crashoveride> The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<jorik> hmm, xvidcap doesnt seem to be in apt
<wsjunior> jorik: no it isn't there.
<uniq> fjellrev1: it'll start a configuration interface where you can setup your very own keyboard shortcuts.
<uniq> fjellrev1: look at the examples
<wsjunior> jorik: u have to compile it by hand or search for an ubuntu/kubuntu package..
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: it doesnt work with Ark
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: yes, it does.
<jorik> hmm i suppose i could try to compile it ...
<Crashoveride> ok sorry for spamming but here is the error
<wsjunior> no
<wsjunior> use pastebin please
<Crashoveride> how?
<wsjunior> www.pastebin.com
<Crashoveride> oh never mind its only one line
<wsjunior> ah, ok.
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<samad> hi
<Crashoveride> hello
<samad> i'm having some trouble getting amarok to play mp3s
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: what dpkg -l | grep unrar returns there?
<wsjunior> samad: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<samad> ok
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: I have no idea what you just said
<uniq> you can use 7zip to unpack rar files.
<uniq> package name 'p7zip'
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: are u sure that unrar is installed?
<samad> wsjunior, there is no gstreamer0.8-mad package in adept
<wsjunior> samad: enable universe/multiverse repositories
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: hm nope ahah, one sec Ill put it in pastebin under crashoverride
<samad> wsjunior, how do i do that?
<wsjunior> samad: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fjellrev1> uniq: so you're telling by presing alt + F2 I should start something that lets me configure it? doesnt happen much here :)
<Crashoveride> wsjunior: okay its there
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: i saw. u don't have unrar installed yet. u need to enable the repositorie
<wsjunior> Crashoveride: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mvv> i am lost with the table of contests thing in koffice1.5, and i also can't seem to get the bookmarks going. Some advise?
<samad> wsjunior, i installed gstream0.8-mad, but when i play an mp3, i get "alsasink in use" error
<samad> does it help to know that i'm on a ppc?
<eduardo> hi you all gouys
<eduardo> guys*
<eduardo> kubuntu really sucks
<eduardo> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eduardo
<eduardo> i have just installed it and it has already problems
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> now restate that constructively.
<Distro^Junkie> eduardo: what have been the problems ?
<eduardo> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<eduardo> i cant do anything without sudo on kubuntu
<eduardo> how am i suppoused to use it
<Distro^Junkie> sudo apt-get update try that
<crimsun> samad: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<eduardo> i CANT USE SUDO
<crimsun> eduardo: is your network interface (public-facing) configured?
<Distro^Junkie> wht command did you use ?
<eduardo> if i do that junkie it sends me the same message
<crimsun> eduardo: and chill with the caps.
<samad> crimsun, what does that do?
<crimsun> samad: it lists the recognised cards and prints out the mixer levels. I need it to help you debug.
<eduardo> whathever the command is if i use sudo, terminal sends me......sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<samad> crimsun, i get a long list. can i initiate a dcc chat w/ u?
<Distro^Junkie> I used adept and no trouble
<crimsun> samad: no, use pastebin.
<eduardo> so i cant configure my conputer, neither rename files neither nothing...it really sucks
<uniq> fjellrev1: if you execute 'kcmshell khotkeys' you should get a config app. If not you can try to go to system settings -> reginal and accessebillity -> input handling.. (iirc)..
<crimsun> eduardo: calm down and answer my question first.
<eduardo> what?
<crimsun> scroll up and read the question I asked you.
<arafat> eduardo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78324.html
<doctormo> how do I update to dapper?
<arafat> eduardo: google is your friend;-)
<crimsun> doctormo: /join #ubuntu+1
<eduardo> i used already google and couldnt find something useful
<arafat> eduardo: did you across this link?
<arafat> came
<eduardo> yes i did but i cant access /etc/hosts  because i need the a super user account and that is the problem my friend
<arafat> lol
<eduardo> crimsun i read your quest but i dont get it
<eduardo> i am using a DSL
<crimsun> eduardo: do a reverse lookup on your ip and see if it resolves.
<eduardo> what's that crimsun?
<eduardo> how?
<eduardo> if i dont resolve this i will forget linux exist forever
<eduardo> i have try to resolve linux probles a lot
<eduardo> and i 'd have to use fucking windows forever
<crimsun> look at the output from ifconfig for your network interface's IP address, then ``host IP''
<eduardo> i thing i will no be able to do it crimsun because i cant access to the file
<eduardo> no super user remember??????????????????????????????
<crimsun> you don't need sudo to type ifconfig or host
<eduardo> ifconfig send me stuff i dont even know what it is about
<eduardo> it send me--->>>
<eduardo> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3F:94:89:EB
<eduardo>           inet addr:192.168.254.1  Bcast:192.168.254.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<eduardo>           inet6 addr: fe80::202:3fff:fe94:89eb/64 Scope:Link
<eduardo>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<eduardo>           RX packets:2480 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<eduardo>           TX packets:2681 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<leafw> updating from breezy to dapper is as easy as changing the names in the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<eduardo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<eduardo>           RX bytes:1371501 (1.3 MiB)  TX bytes:362952 (354.4 KiB)
<crimsun> leafw: ask in #ubuntu+1
<eduardo>           Interrupt:21 Base address:0x3000
<justanotheruser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<eduardo> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<leafw> thanks crimsun
<eduardo>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<eduardo>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<eduardo>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<eduardo>           RX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<eduardo>           TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<eduardo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<eduardo>           RX bytes:1111 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1111 (1.0 KiB)
<eduardo> <<<-------------------
<crimsun> eduardo: next time don't flood the channel. Use pastebin.
<eduardo> dont know what pastbin is
<eduardo> or how to use it
<eduardo> ok anyways
<eduardo> i am guessing there is no solution for my problem
<eduardo> freaking linux i knew i shouldnt have installed it
<crimsun> it helps if you read the information sent to you.
<arafat> eduardo: did you try to boot into recovery mode?
<leafw> eduardo: a pastebin is a webpage where you can paste large chunks of text and obtain a link to post here.
<eduardo> but come on !!! i have just install fucking kubuntu
<crimsun> eduardo: note that you can always boot into rescue mode and set a root password at the prompt
* Riddell spots his bad language highlight go off
<eduardo> i will try
<eduardo> also
<eduardo> let me c
<eduardo> and what if it doent work?? proceed to install windows?
<eduardo> at least i can blame bill gates so
<arafat> eduardo: try mandrake;-)
<eduardo> NO LINUX WORKS
<eduardo> any fucking linux distro is the same
<arafat> eduardo: then buy a mac
<eduardo> IF ONE SUCKS THE REST 2
<eduardo> i dont need a computer i need a OS
<eduardo> stupid arafac get the point?
<justanotheruser> eduardo: you sound stressed
<arafat> eduardo: no...
<brandon_> eduardo; what problem are you having?
<Chousuke> eduardo: what's wrong with your sudo setup?
<Chousuke> can't you use it to get superuser access.
<Chousuke> :P
<eduardo> i am tired of writing it
<Chousuke> bah
<eduardo> no answers at anyplace
<Chousuke> then use sudo -s to get a shell or something
<Chousuke> You have the wrong attitude.
<crimsun> he can't use sudo because of the well known gethostname() error
<eduardo> get updated about the topic Chousuke that is the proble... i can use sudo
<crimsun> so we suggest a workaround -- no, several workarounds -- and he blatantly ignores us and chooses to rant
<eduardo> buhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Chousuke> crimsun: ah, right.
<arafat> eduardo: do everybody a favour and leave the channel....
<eduardo> sure arafat
<eduardo> why the fuck you sound like muslim?
<brandon_> boring
<eduardo> yeah boring
<leafw> insulting won't ever be of much use
<Riddell> crimsun: kick him, he's being racist now
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@201.153.232.125]  by crimsun
<leafw> eduardo, go for walk, get some nice clean air, come back.
<Riddell> thanks crimsun
<harleypig> I updated to dapper and I lost my sound ... can anyone help me trouble shoot it?  as far as I can tell, it's good.
<crimsun> eduardo: if you ever feel like being courteous instead of an INANE IDIOT, then ask for assistance again.#
<harleypig> the modules rae being loaded correctly, etc.
<brandon_> harleypig: did you make any other changes?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<brandon_> such as unplugging the stereo plug?
<brandon_> can you load the mixer?
<harleypig> besides updating to dapper? not as far as I can tell.
<brandon_> are all sounds gone, or just system sounds?
<harleypig> all sounds are gon.
<harleypig> this is a laptop, booting to windows and the sound is just fine.
<brandon_> does the mixer program appear in the systray?
<crimsun> harleypig: please pastebin the info from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer -c0''
<harleypig> I'm getting error messages that /dev/dsp isn't there, but ls -l /dev/dsp shows it's there.
<crimsun> harleypig: also, ``groups|grep audio''
<harleypig> crimsun: working
<harleypig> as root?
<harleypig> would make sense, but thought i'd ask.
<crimsun> as your normal user
<crimsun> all that info needs to be pastebinned
<brandon_> crimsun: that's right, he has to be part of root's audio group. never thought of that
<brandon_> i'll bet that's his problem
<harleypig> groups lists audio.
<crimsun> harleypig: and the rest of the info?
<harleypig> having a problem ...
<harleypig> pebcak issue
<brandon_> harleypig: who's a member of the "audio" group?
<harleypig> my normal user.
<brandon_> and root?
<crimsun> well if it's pebcak I presume you've fixed it already? :)
<harleypig> root is just root
<h3sp4wn> brandon_ :its owned by root root doesn't need to be in audio
<brandon_> that's what i meant
<crimsun> otherwise, we need that info on pastebin, harleypig
<harleypig> that's an awful lot of info ...383 lines ... is that what you're looking for?
<crimsun> harleypig: absolutely.
<harleypig> ok, it'll take me a second to cut-n-paste
<harleypig> unless I'm missing a file upload button somewhere
<crimsun> you can download the pastebin script and paste a file, sure
<harleypig> where's that at?
<crimsun> http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/webboard_0.2-2_all.deb
<harleypig> sorry ... I don't know how to install that file.
<harleypig> dpkg something right?
<brandon_> sudo dpkg -i
<harleypig> thanks.
<harleypig> aghh ... dependencies.
<munzir> Hi, How can I change my monitor resolution? system-settings -> monitor -> screen size is disabled and have the value of 640 x 480. This is nvidia-glx driver installed
<francolq> hello, does anyone could build wine with AMD64 breezy?
<brandon_> muzir: that driver's not working right
<harleypig> well, that's installed, but I can't find the program to run; pastebin doesn't exist.
<harleypig> is the file name something else?
<brandon_> webboard?
<brandon_> that's the name of the package
<harleypig> brandon_: *blush* that makes too much sense.
<francolq> anyone could install wine on AMD64?
<harleypig> well, webboard http://kubuntu.pastebin.com t2 gives errors about needing at least 2 parameters ...
<harleypig> ok ... it's up ... I just set a font to 2pt and copied the whole damn thing blind.
<crimsun> url?
<harleypig> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/668260
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> I presume you're attempting to use your onboard sounD?
<crimsun> if so, that's listed as the third device
<crimsun> sound is output to your first (default)
<harleypig> yeah
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<harleypig> Is this different from breezy?
<crimsun> erm, you're on Dapper?
<harleypig> yeah
<crimsun> why didn't you ask in #ubuntu+1?
<harleypig> harleypig@sweetums:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<harleypig> 0 saa7134_alsa
<harleypig> 2 snd_via82xx_modem
<harleypig> 3 snd_via82xx
<harleypig> didn't know about it.
<harleypig> harleypig@sweetums:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<harleypig> 0 saa7134_alsa
<harleypig> 2 snd_via82xx_modem
<harleypig> 3 snd_via82xx
<harleypig> damn
<harleypig> sorry
<harleypig> should I tkae it over there then?
<crimsun> tail -3 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> yes.
<harleypig> ok.
<mzinz> How do I install a new theme in KDE?
<paulvolk> Hellp
<paulvolk> hello*
<paulvolk> Um could someone tell me if there is a feture in Kubuntu that allows you to reset your computer settings to an earlier time?
<harleypig> crimsun: Did you still want the output of that tial on modprobe.d?
<crimsun> harleypig: yes, that's what I'm awaiting
<harleypig> aghh ... losing track of which window I'm in
<mzinz> How do I install a new theme in KDE?
<paulvolk> Go to Kcontrol
<paulvolk> mzinz apperences - themes- install new theme
<paulvolk> brb
<mzinz> paulvolk: i dont see themes... in appearances i see an icons tab and a few others, but no themes
<paulvolk> hold on
<paulvolk> Theme mangager?
<paulvolk> You have to go into Kcontrol
<paulvolk> Make sure you go there
<paulvolk> mzinz: not System settings
<mzinz> paulvolk: oh.. wheres appearances at then
<paulvolk> Kcontrol
<mzinz> paulvolk: ok
<paulvolk> you know how to get to that?
<mzinz> paulvolk: ya, thanks, just new to KDE :)
<paulvolk> Oh that is ok we all have to start some where
<mzinz> paulvolk: I downloaded themes from KDE-look.org, but they are just compressed files with folders in them.  In the theme manager it wants "theme" files and wont let me select them..
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> What you have to do is uncompress them
<paulvolk> some of the files you might have to compile but geberaly they are theme files
<jonathan_> is anyone having problems with cups
<jonathan_> i installed a printer a few weeks ago and now it will not print
<mzinz> paulvolk: once uncompressed they are just a bunch of files.. maybe i need to compress them
<paulvolk> No. Are you sure you don'r have to compile them?
<mzinz> paulvolk: no, i probably do
<mzinz> paulvolk: i meant compile, not compress
<paulvolk> oh ok
<jonathan_> and so....another question fades into the ether of unanswered linux quandries
<paulvolk> you know how to compile?
<mzinz> paulvolk: if a file has a ~ on the end of it, was that an auto save or something?
<mzinz> paulvolk: ill read the install.txts
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> also try looking here mzinz
<paulvolk> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<steveire> What would be a 'slow' speed for azureus to operate at?
<steveire> What should I expect?
<Newps> hi my laptop says it supports 1024x768 ... its a new laptop... is there a way to tweak X to force it in 1280x1024?
<jonathan_> newps if your monitor doesn't support it it's not a good idea
<jonathan_> that is usually a hardware issue
<Newps> not a good idea but if i was to tweak it and force the mode what would i be looking for?
<jonathan_> i would think it would be in the xorg.conf
<jonathan_> however, it probably won't show up
<jonathan_> well, X will not start most likely
<Newps> and on a side note, KLaptop says i dont have a batter even tho i do i am running on it :)
<paulvolk> could some one tell me where the icons are held for KDE, like which directory?
<Newps> yeah i know all about xorg conf.. im wondering what i would need to tweak such as shared video mem
<mzinz> paulvolk: any clue where i change it from 'single-click to open a folder' to double?
<mzinz> paulvolk: got it
<me2win> !xinw
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !xine
<ubotu> me2win: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jonathan_> is anyone having problems with cups besides me?
<paulvolk> nope works fine here
<jonathan_> ugh
<jonathan_> I'm getting this message when I open up printers from kcontrol "successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes"
<paulvolk> don't you hate that when you have a problem that no one else has so no one can help you? I have had a few of those
<jonathan_> yeah, and it's annoying
<jonathan_> it's finals time at college and it would be nice to use the nice printer on my desk
<jonathan_> call me crazy
<paulvolk> lol ya
<jonathan_> it's a novel idea i know but shouldn't it uhm what's the word.....work :-)
<mzinz> paulvolk: i fixed the qt problem when ./configuring... but now i get:
<mzinz> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<mzinz> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<paulvolk> ok install KDE development packege
<paulvolk> that fixed all my problems
<mzinz> whats the package name
<paulvolk> one sec
<mzinz> is it kdebase-dev
<paulvolk> What theme is it anyways?
<Distro^Junkie> where do i find fluxbox ?
<mzinz> well im trying to install super karamba right now
<paulvolk> oh well you should be able to install super karamba from adept
<paulvolk> you don't need to compile
<Search4Lancer> there a way to get kubuntu to open your CD drive when no disc is in it?
<Search4Lancer> because at the moment the button isn't working (not uncommon)
<Distro^Junkie> paulvolk: is there a repository I'm missing as I can't seem to find fluxbox
<mzinz> paulvolk: is adept similar to synaptic?
<Distro^Junkie> mzinz: yes
<mzinz> paulvolk: the problem is that apt-get doesn't have the right version, its .1 off :(
<mzinz> paulvolk: for the widget i need, that is
<paulvolk> oh
<paulvolk> well get kde-devel
<mzinz> paulvolk: k
<paulvolk> tell me if that fixes your problem
<jonathan_> is anyone in here using sata raid ?
<jonathan_> should I ask again or take that as a no
<robotgeek> jonathan_: i guess noone here knows, maybe eve ntry #ubuntu
<paulvolk> I would take that as a no, but you could keep asking if you want
<paulvolk> anyone know where the icons are kept in KDE, like what directory?
<jonathan_> "/usr/share/icons?"
<paulvolk> maybe
<laszlok> paulvolk: /usr/share/icons/
<laszlok> paulvolk: if you install your own icon theme its in ~/.kde/share/icons
<paulvolk> I got it thanks
<MatthewJD> I'm installing kubuntu for the first time, will the setup give me optoin to partition my drive ?
<paulvolk> not you have to do that on your own
<paulvolk> you have to make your own partition. If you install suse on the other hand that does allow you to partition your drive and helps you along
<mzinz> Do people use klipper? it doesn't seem too useful
<poeplps> how do I add my cellphone as a usbfs device to my pc so I can extract pictures saved on it?
<jeroenvrp> poeplps: if you plug it in, doesnt konqueror pop up
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Hobbsee> mzinz: i dont use it much
<poeplps> jeroenvrp: nope mate, it's a cellphone, I think i need some patch to make it recognise the device?
<jeroenvrp> poeplps: if it is a usbfs it should be reconized
<jeroenvrp> anyhow
<jeroenvrp> go to kmenu > system > kinfocenter
<jeroenvrp> in there, go to 'usb-devices' and see if it is listed
<poeplps> ok thanks jeroenvrp
<jeroenvrp> is it there?
<poeplps> erm
<poeplps> I don't know it shows some device CIF Single Chip
<poeplps> but it really dosent recognise it
<jeroenvrp> so its not a generic usbfs
<poeplps> in that case am I hopeless?
<jeroenvrp> poeplps: please ask you question in the kubuntu- or ubuntu forums, with cellphone type etc and try to find what kind of filesystem the phone uses
<jeroenvrp> that is all I can do
<h3sp4wn> <poeplps>: whats the output of lsusb
<carnilo> Drakeson: ping
<poeplps> one sec
<carnilo> Drakeson: ping
<poeplps> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<poeplps> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<poeplps> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<poeplps> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<poeplps> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<poeplps> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<CheeseBurgerMan> For future reference. :)
<poeplps> oh
<poeplps> ok sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just letting you know. :)
<poeplps> thanks for the heads up
<poeplps> i've got some errors runing in dmesg
<poeplps> it might be related
<poeplps> can I paste here a 2-liner?
<jeroenvrp> yes
<poeplps> [ 1512.186375]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<poeplps> [ 1512.593837]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71
<poeplps> it happens when I insert the usb into the jack
<h3sp4wn> what make of phone ?
<poeplps> nokia 6680
<h3sp4wn> official nokia cable ?
<poeplps> yes
<poeplps> it was in the original bundle
<h3sp4wn> is it blue ?
<poeplps> black
<poeplps> like my life
<poeplps> :)
<h3sp4wn> It can't be plugged in or you would have nokia under usbdevices
<h3sp4wn> under lsusb should I say
<poeplps> erm
<poeplps> I see we'll i'll sit on it
<_tyler> Do people use klipper? it doesn't seem too useful
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use it
<h3sp4wn> I use it but only when what I don't want ends up in the clipboard
<jeroenvrp> _tyler: I dont use it either
<_tyler> jeroenvrp: whats katapult?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: A very cool program launcher. Similier to QuickSilver on Mac
<jeroenvrp> _tyler: some kind of alternative application launcher
<jonathan_> i want to run crying....why can cups just not work
<jeroenvrp> I hate ut
<jeroenvrp> it
<_tyler> jeroenvrp: ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp: I don't. :)
<jonathan_> all these years and cups seems to be just as unstable as ever for me
<jeroenvrp> no I see :-)
<jeroenvrp> I tried it, but it never made me jump :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp: Well, you tried it at least. Even if you didn't see the potential... ;)
<jeroenvrp> The combination K-menu and the launch-applet are much faster for me
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: Try using p910n (and printing raw)
<jeroenvrp> and I have a small kicker-panel on the left, with all my most used apps
<jonathan_> i have a samsung ml-2010 printer attached to a server 2k3 box that i'm wanting to print to
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: install print services for unix
<scubes13> hello all - I setup my install so that I could use su instead of sudo, I just performed an update via adept and when I launch anything that needs root access I get a pop-up saying "Su returned with an error." any suggestions? any method of finding out what all was updated and shifting them back to the older version (ie - undoing?)
<CheeseBurgerMan> try sudo. :P
<jonathan_> on the server or linux?
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: on the 2k3 server
<jonathan_> oh ok....forgive my ignorance but what will this give me
<_tyler> CheeseBurgerMan: im a little confused how to use it.. how do i use the launcher when it pops up?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: Just start typing in the name of the app you want to run.
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: you can use lpr instead of cups
<jonathan_> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> scubes13: You may need to re-enable su.
<jeroenvrp> scubes13: I dont understand - you want to use sudo with the su command?
<_tyler> CheeseBurgerMan: so cool!
<jonathan_> h3sp4wn: i assume that will not effect the other win machines in the house?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: I know. :D
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: no
<scubes13> ok, just got it fixed... I had disabled sudo via visudo
<scubes13> and then setup su in the kdeglobals
<_tyler> CheeseBurgerMan: random q, how do i make a new shortcut for something?
<CheeseBurgerMan> scubes13: OK, good. :)
<scubes13> apparently my adept update goofed that all up, so I just ahd to go back and redo
<jeroenvrp> _tyler: you can do the same with adding the run command-applet to your pannel
<h3sp4wn> jonathan: I don't remember the details but it does work
<scubes13> thanks guys - you saying to use sudo is what helped me see the goof up
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp: Yeah, but that takes up more space in the panel thatn I like. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: A shortcut for what? Katapult, or just a shortcut in a folder?
<_tyler> jeroenvrp: but it looks so much cooler
<jeroenvrp> CheeseBurgerMan: I have no problems with that, my screen is nig enough
<_tyler> CheeseBurgerMan: sorry, i meant a keyboard shortcut, i would like one for konsole
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: let me check
<jeroenvrp> scubes13: I still doesnt understand the background
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp: It also doesn't have the built-in calculator. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> but to each his own. :)
<jeroenvrp> CheeseBurgerMan: next to the command-applet, I have the calculator-applet :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: Control Center > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<brodel> Everytime I reboot my PC I get a message that says "bluetooth adapter found!" and a loud little chord sound with it. I want bluetooth to work, but I'd rather not have it say that every time. It's like saying it found a network card after every reboot... :\
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp: lol, yeah, but that takes up even more space on my already too-small screen. ;)
<jeroenvrp> yes if your screen is small, I can understand
<jeroenvrp> anyhow
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes...lol
<jeroenvrp> scubes13: did you try sux
* jeroenvrp likes yakuake
<jeroenvrp> brodel: you mean, if you start KDE?
<brodel> well whenever I log in
<jeroenvrp> brodel: and does something popup
<brodel> it's like it's found something new.. but it's been there for weeks now
<jeroenvrp> and there is no checkbox
<brodel> yeah it's a little message like yakuake telling me it's running (that's a little annoying too, but it doesn't make a sound)
<brodel> checkbox where?
<jeroenvrp> brodel: go to kcontrol
<jeroenvrp> sounds
<jeroenvrp> notifications
<jeroenvrp> I mean sysmemnotifications
<brodel> I see where you're goin.
<jeroenvrp> and serach in the pulldown menu for kbloothtooth app
<jonathan_> h3sp4wn: I installed it..can you tell me from there how to set it up on linux
<brodel> sweet. I can turn off the "display a messagebox" too
<jeroenvrp> brodel: here we are :-)
<jeroenvrp> and turn off all other anoying things
<brodel> damn.. don't see yakuake on there
<jeroenvrp> also
<brodel> this sounds like a horribly stupid question, but will XGL be of any use with KDE? Seems everything I've seen it used with is gnome.
<jeroenvrp> yeah yakuake is great, but follows its own path I'm afraid
<jeroenvrp> brodel: that I dont know
<scubes13> anyone familiar with getting scribus-cvs for dapper on an amd64? I had this working via Breezy, but cant seem to grab it under Dapper - (sorry in advance - no one has responded to me in the dapper channel)
<jeroenvrp> scubes13: dont know, I dont have amd64
<jeroenvrp> brodel: what is xgl, I dont see it
<Snake__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<CheeseBurgerMan> scubes13: I had the non-cvs version under amd64 in breezy, but never  tried dapper.
<jeroenvrp> brodel: oh wait I see it
<jeroenvrp> I dont have itinstalled
<jeroenvrp> so that should not be a problem, I suppose
<brodel> Just wondering. I thought about buying an Nvidia card when dapper comes out since ATi seems to be a pain
<brodel> sucks too because I used to like ATI better.. but now that I am starting to use linux more, I need to start looking at Nvidia.
<jeroenvrp> I dont know
<jeroenvrp> I dont use opengl
* jeroenvrp goes down
<_tyler> whats the default text editor for Kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kate IIRC
<brodel> yeah.. kate
<_tyler> oh, i thought that was mainly for programming
<brodel> kate kept dying on me though..
<CheeseBurgerMan> _tyler: Nope. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> brodel: That's why there's kwrite. :)
<brodel> I used something else earlier when kate didn't work.. something about trees
<brodel> or leaves..
<CheeseBurgerMan> um, not sure
<brodel> leafpad.. that's it
<h3sp4wn> jonathon : aptitude install lprng
<francolq> anyone could install wine on AMD64?
<CheeseBurgerMan> francolq: I got it installed, but I can't get it to run anything
<francolq> CheeseBurgerMan: did you compile it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Basically, I took the deb, made it into a tar.gz, and unzipped into /
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<francolq> CheeseBurgerMan: but there is no precompiled version for AMD64...
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know - that's why I made it into a tar.gz
<CheeseBurgerMan> Lemme search for the script
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/deb/deb2targz
<CheeseBurgerMan> francolq: Don't put the files in /,  just unzip it in /. It's got the files laid out perfectly. :)
<francolq> CheeseBurgerMan: but you say it doesn't work for you...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, it can't connect to the X server - I've been too lazy to figure out what to do. :)
<francolq> test
<Chris_Tucker> failed
<GameOver69> hey guys i downloaded network manager, and the kde frontend from adept....  but when i run knetwork manager it says that network manager is not running? what am i not doing here?
<robotgeek> GameOver69: how are you starting the network manager?
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: either reboot, where it starts it by default, or run sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<GameOver69> kdestart, then knetwork manger in the system tab
<robotgeek> GameOver69: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperKNetworkmanager
<GameOver69> ok, i checked hte wiki
<GameOver69> didnt hekp
<GameOver69> help
<Hobbsee> GameOver69: either reboot, where it starts it by default, or run sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<GameOver69> it doersnt start by default
<GameOver69> Hobbsee, how can i do that
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: Open a console
<Hobbsee> in a console, type "sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon"
<GameOver69> i did that
<GameOver69> and it states all these messages
<GameOver69> how come i dont see anything in my taskbar though
<GameOver69> joe@Thinkpad:~$ sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: <information>   starting...
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: <WARNING>        main (): nm_data_new: Setting up dbus filter
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_signal_handler (): Caught signal 11.  Generating backtrace...
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: ******************* START **********************************
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 0: NetworkManager [0x806ac58] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 1: NetworkManager [0x806ae05] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 2: [0xffffe420] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 3: NetworkManager [0x8059a3b] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 4: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_object_unref+0xc5) [0xb7c43eac] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 5: NetworkManager(nm_device_new+0x415) [0x8055e50] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 6: NetworkManager(nm_create_device_and_add_to_list+0xb8) [0x80658aa] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 7: NetworkManager(nm_add_initial_devices+0xea) [0x8065edf] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 8: NetworkManager(nm_hal_init+0xef) [0x806655e] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 9: NetworkManager(main+0x875) [0x80672ea] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 10: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd2) [0xb7c84ea2] 
<GameOver69> NetworkManager: Frame 11: NetworkManager [0x8052d91] 
<GameOver69> thats what i get in console
<robotgeek> GameOver69, don't paste in here. Please use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<robotgeek> GameOver69: please learn to read the /topic in every irc room
<GameOver69> robotgeek, ok will do next time.... im new to this, and just aggrivated about this noto working
<robotgeek> GameOver69: i think it crashed, reboot and try again. then file a bug
<GameOver69> ok but is this app supposed to load on startup?
<robotgeek> GameOver69: not sure, i don't use it
<GameOver69> i was getting tired of always typing in stuf in console, like iwconfig essid, key restired, and dhclient
<GameOver69> with my damn linksys card
<regeya_> I just realized something tonight and I feel like a dip for not realizing it.  I bet interlaced video adds a wrinkle to encoding/sync.  I further realized that most people working with mpeg2 probably don't have to futz with interlaced video.  That might help explain why my home videos go in and out of sync all the time. :-}
<larrywells> So what is new on Kubuntu
<regeya_> larrywells: in anticipation of MS Ham Sandwich, a Kubuntu dev introduced kHamSandwich.
<larrywells> eh, are you fooling me?
<regeya_> it's the only kosher ham sandwich in existence.
<robotgeek> no, it will be introduced with qt4 :P
<regeya_> lol
<larrywells> what is ham sandwich
<regeya_> to go with kHamSandwich there's a new kOndiment applet
<larrywells> yikes sorry i asked
<regeya_> one catch is that you only have Kaiser buns available for bread
<regeya_> or is that a Katch?
<regeya_> bwahaha I WIN
* regeya_ takes a bow.
<brandon_> is anybody having issue with openorifice? i've got an annoying bug in the toolbar display where everything is invisible
<robotgeek> brandon_: works fine for me
<robotgeek> brandon_: i am on dapper tho
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> has anyone been able to get a hp ipaq to work on ubuntu?
<robotgeek> cfraz89: not sure, sorry
<brandon_> robotgeek: so am i
<robotgeek> brandon_: works fine for me. no invisibility ans stuff
<cfraz89> np
<DarkED> 'lo, anybody around in here?
<robotgeek> yup
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> i'm just moving to kde
<DarkED> i have a large screen and the fonts were all small, i fixed the fonts for kde itself
<DarkED> but i need to make the terminal fonts larger (permanently)
<DarkED> i know you can do it with Ctrl++
<DarkED> but it sucks having to do that every time you open a shell :D
<robotgeek> DarkED: you use konsole?
<DarkED> oh, sorry
<robotgeek> DarkED: hmm, no need to quit :P
<DarkED> argh
<DarkED> no i lost my connection to my wifi
<robotgeek> oh okay
<DarkED> its been happening
<DarkED> something in the hood is interfering with all the wireless
<robotgeek> DarkED: well, tail -f /var/log/syslog might be useful
<DarkED> thanks for the hel btw
<DarkED> help*
<robotgeek> DarkED: what do you mean by terminal, you mean ctrl + alt + f1 console?
<martynda> hey, does anyone know how to get rid of the gnome save dialog in firefox and use the KDE one? the current one is driving me nuts!
<robotgeek> martynda: i think firefox uses its own
<martynda> yea, i couldnt find any info on it really
<martynda> but it's so annoying!
<robotgeek> martynda: use konq :)
<martynda> i do for some things, just really used to firefox+extensions, etc
<martynda> for what it's worth konq is one of the best pieces of software i've ever seen
<robotgeek> martynda: are you absolutely sure that those plugins arent there in konq, also look in kde-apps.org
<robotgeek> i found most of qhat i needed in konq itself, just disabled
<martynda> porbably are, but habbits are hard to break :)
<DarkED> well that sucked
<DarkED> :D
<martynda> stop leaching wireless :p
<DarkED> no its my connection :D
<martynda> hehe rriiight, i used to have problems with my "connection" too
<DarkED> but there is someone on a cb radio or something like that
<DarkED> no really, i have cable and a wifi router
<DarkED> something makes my signal just drop out from under me
<martynda> driver issues maybe
<DarkED> so i went upstairs and resetted the rouer
<DarkED> er...
<DarkED> reset the router*
<DarkED> nah, its been working fine except fot today
<martynda> linksys?
<DarkED> no, belkin
<martynda> ah
<DarkED> yeah it's just today
<DarkED> never had this problem before...
<martynda> ohh... does WPA work in ubuntu?
<DarkED> robotgeek: by terminal i mean like hitting alt+f2 and running terminal
<DarkED> er, the gnome terminak
<DarkED> god i cannot spell today
<robotgeek> DarkED: heh, i don't use gnome-terminal, it sucks
<DarkED> RG: yes, i know that now :D
<robotgeek> DarkED: used konsole instead
<martynda> try yakuake
<DarkED> all is good in the hood now :D
<DarkED> i like kde a lot better than gnome, now its even better
<_milo> hello, i just installed 5.10 and noticed mplayer is not installed or available through apt??
<DarkED> hmm
<DarkED> lemme take a look for you
<robotgeek> _milo: it is available in universe repository
<DarkED> yeah thats where i got it
<DarkED> was just looking at it
<DarkED> what kind of processor do you have?
<_milo> wowee .. thanks
<martynda> synaptic > settings > repositories, click add and check the boxes
<DarkED> whats a good widget engine for kde?
<_milo> robotgeek: any links?
<DarkED> _milo: yeah do that and then theres a few different types of installs it will give you
<_milo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<martynda> superkaramba, but it's not that great
<DarkED> _milo: they will have like a i386 and i586 versions, etc
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> well, adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<robotgeek> _milo: ^^
<_milo> also, do ya think i could go to single user and do apt-get dist-upgrade after changing to dapper ... i tried that once in multiuser and it messed me up.
<DarkED> _milo: sorry i couldnt tell ya, i use breezy :(
<_milo> DarkED: hrm, i'm on a Athlon i think
<DarkED> _milo: what speed?
<robotgeek> _milo: weird, i have distupgraded from breezy on this box
<_milo> DarkED: hrm, 2Ghz i think
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> i think you will want to do sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1
<scubes13> hello again all - my audio card is displayed as "nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller" via lookup through lspci... anyone familiar with setting this up in kubuntu?
<scubes13> my volume control says "No mixer found"
<scubes13> oops - "Mixer cannot be found" rather
<crimsun> support for that wasn't added til post-Breezy
<crimsun> we've added it in Dapper, or you can use the !alsa-source instructions
<crimsun> (it's a one-line addition)
<scubes13> oh, actually I am using dapper
<crimsun> uhh
<crimsun> then ask in #ubuntu+1, not in here, since I presume you use Breezy if you ask here
<scubes13> oh, my bad - will do
<jonathan_> if i didnt have everything like i wanted it i would go back to breezy
<jonathan_> why is it always one thing....one thing that keeps you from having everything right
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<jonathan_> straight up printing is almost non-existant in dapper
<neoncode> Is their a program I can use to edit icon sets?
<thompa> !krita
<ubotu> thompa: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: (a painting and image editing application for the KDE Office Suite), section graphics, is optional. Version: 1:1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 2436 kB, Installed size: 7316 kB
<thoreauputic> oh he left anyway,,, nm
<martynda> !krita
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, martynda
<thoreauputic> martynda: there's no factoid for krita
<thoreauputic> but !info gives the package info
<martynda> i was just trying it out since im a noob in this channel :)
<martynda> ah cool
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> !tell martynda about help
<martynda> !help
<thoreauputic> hah that factoid is wrong
<martynda> doh!
<thoreauputic> left over from #debian
<thoreauputic> !help
<martynda> gah! i hate exam week... no time to sleep, and when you should be, can't
<thoreauputic> !tell thoreauputic about help
<thoreauputic> martynda: in general, if you want to ask the bot something, use  /msg ubotu <keyword> to avoid spamming the channel
<martynda> ah ok
<martynda> any FAQ on keywords online somewhere?
<thoreauputic> not that #kubuntu is busy a the moment...
<thoreauputic> martynda: yes
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<thoreauputic> !foo
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thoreauputic
<martynda> uh... in the topic... neeever mind
<thoreauputic> see the URL there
<martynda> thanks
<neoncode> How do I edit my kmenu icon without changeing my icon theme?
<gnuton> Hi
<zambba> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapselihotelli
<zambba> sorry, "puttypaste"
<Tm_T> zambba: hassua
<mathew-e> Does anybody know how to get the desktop icons (my computer, home etc) in KUBUNTU?
<gnuton> mathew-e, u can try in ~/.kde/share/icons ?
<mathew-e> GNUTON: I mean to dispaly them on the desktop?
<don> I am attempting to get a Canon IP 1000 printer working. The http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/ page shows my printer, when I attempt to print a test page, it appears to work, however the printer does nothing. Can anyone help?
<gnuton> don, are you sure that this printer is supported by cups? i now that canon printer works only with a commercial driver!
<don> gnuton,  I have written details of my attempts at http://donm.net/notprinting.html. There are drivers available.
<gnuton> don, ok
<don> gnuton, I have turned debug on, and included the output on the notprinting.html page. However I need someone to view it, as I can't make any sence of it.
<thoreauputic> <pedantic> there is no such word as "sence" - try "sense" </pedantic>
<Otherland> hi there... I've got some issues with alsa, I've got a SB Audigy, and all the alsa drivers are loaded, but I still get no sound..and I have unmuted the mixer
<Otherland> and when I play a mp3 file in amarok or kaffeine it stop after 1 second
<Otherland> will I break something if I try to install alsa manually (using the archives from alsa's homepage) ?
<thoreauputic> !audigy
<ubotu> audigy is, like, muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<neoncode> Agg!! kubuntu is getting anoying! I want it so that when i insert an audio CD or video DVD it plays in kaffene. and when in insert a data DVD/CD/Flash drive I want it to mount it and open it in konquor. How do I make it do this!?!?!
<Otherland> thoreauputic: ups..didn't see your message, but I've already tried that... it still doesn't work
<don> I am attempting to get a Canon IP 1000 printer working. The http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/ page shows my printer, when I attempt to print a test page, it appears to work, however the printer does nothing. I have written details of my attempts at http://donm.net/notprinting.html including debug output. I need someone to take a look at it, as I can't make sense of it. Can someone help?
<paines> neoncode: alt+f2  kcontorl
<thoreauputic> *cough* kcontrol perhaps ?
<thoreauputic> yes, I know it was a typo :)
<paines> neoncode: then go to peripherals -> storage media
<paines> thoreauputic: right
<paines> kcontrol
<paines> i need a secretary or audio input
<paines> ;-)
<wsjunior> how to upgrade from kubuntu breezy to dapper?
<Hobbsee> !+update
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<wsjunior> ty
<wsjunior> The requested URL /archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html. was not found on this server.
<wsjunior> :/
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<Hobbsee> same as breezy upgrade, but change all the breezy stuff to dapper, instead of the hoary stuff to breezy, where it says
<Dr3as> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html works fine
<wsjunior> u mean at source.lst right?
<wsjunior> ok
<Hobbsee> yes
<Dr3as> you just need to remove the . in the end...
<noiesmo> hey how can i see how much traffic/ bandwidth a web conection is using
<Hobbsee> okay, that's fixed
<vinboy> kde channel is getting flooded
<don> I am attempting to get a Canon IP 1000 printer working. The http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/ page shows my printer, when I attempt to print a test page, it appears to work, however the printer does nothing. I have written details of my attempts at http://donm.net/notprinting.html including debug output. I need someone to take a look at it, as I can't make sense of it. Can someone help?
<noiesmo> don check linuxprinting.org for printer drivers etc
<don> noiesmo, I had obtained drivers according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45609 ; Do you think linuxprinting.org is better?
<paines> http://donm.net/notprinting.html nothing
<noiesmo> don, linuxprinting org will give you info on what driver and how well the printer works with linux
<don> paines, what do you mean by nothing?
<Hobbsee> vinboy: what?
<noiesmo> don, http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Bubble_Jet_Printers/PIXMA_iP100010104.asp?ComponentID=240003&SourcePageID=311611
<Hobbsee> vinboy: oh fun.  the ones that hit #ubuntu earlier
<paines> don: nevermind. the site couldn't be loade, but now it does
<paines> don: i have a cannon printer too. a 520x and the cups / gimp / os drivers generate really bad output. so I bought a copy of turboprint drivers for it, and the output is really good. it isn't that expensice. just 20-25  euro iirc
<nico8481> lo
<noiesmo> don, check this out http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Bubble_Jet_Printers/PIXMA_iP100010104.asp?ComponentID=240003&SourcePageID=311611
<don> noiesmo, Just taken a look at the canon-europe page. I believe I already have the same version of driver installed - 2.50.
<me2win_> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<noiesmo> don, K then turboprint might be the go as paines suggested
<don> Something that appears in the debug log, is a complaint about printer name. However I don't know how to find out what it is expecting, or how to correct it.
<don> When I attempt to access http://software.canon-europe.com/download.asp is says host unknown
<visik7> don: wfm
<noiesmo> don, i get that every now and then too dont know what it is the site didnt worjk the other day yet it worked before i sent you link
<don> noiesmo, I'm on the site now, and am downloading the drivers. I'll try the drivers directly from canon, as I had obtained them from another source. I don't know if it will make a difference. It is not that the printing is bad, it is that the printer does nothing.
<don> Will it make any difference that the printer drivers are for SUSE?
<Guest3472> Hmm
<Guest3472> I need a hand... I can't install kdevelop3
<Guest3472> it is not in the download list, and if I donwload the deb packages it wont install because of the fact that they depend on eachother and none can install
<Guest3472> and another thing... does anybody know about a good network browser?
<Hobbsee> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<Hobbsee> Guest3472: enable universe
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<serzh> Guest3472: konqueror?
<Guest3472> Hmm but now it wont even open due to something with the database...
<zblach> strangeness in samba. if I visit smb:/ i get a firewall error, but if I visit smb:/192.168.x.x i have no problems what so ever
<CellarDoor> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<CellarDoor> a just a few weeks away
<DjDarkman> hy ,kmix never saves the volum control settings ,it`s annoying to set it up every time i reboot how can i make it remember the settings?
<paines> DjDarkman: alsactl store
<paines> iirc
<paines> but kmix remebers my settings.
<paines> but this could be to alsactl
<paines> well
<paines> test it
<DjDarkman> alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing
<DjDarkman> hmmm
<DjDarkman> strange
<DjDarkman> so this is why kmix doesn`t store it eighter
<noiesmo> thoreauputic, its amazing how quickly you hear from someone when there blocked from access to a site lol
<DjDarkman> at least it works with root
<paines> DjDarkman: try as root or with sudo
<thoreauputic> noiesmo: heheh
<DjDarkman> ok i works with root ,sorry i lag a little
<noiesmo> DjDarkman, try useing alsamixer on commandline it works for me to store settings
<DjDarkman> ok
<noiesmo> DjDarkman, also alsa-utils-gui is X based alsamixer
<don> noiesmo paines; I have installed the printer drivers from the canon site. The drivers were a little different. However still have the same problem. Nothing prints. There is a message about "Local authentication certificate not found!" is this something to be concerned about? Any assistance from anyone will be much appreciated.
<noiesmo> don, not sure sorry I am not a big canon fan not that that helps you hope you get it working
<noiesmo> hey whats the go with the compiz entry under schemas anyone in gconf-editor
<don> noiesmo, thanks for your help; it did get me a bit further along. In the download, I did get the source, if all else fails, I may take a look at that.
<noiesmo> don, sweet np :)
<noiesmo> don, I find gentoo docs really good for info and hints to other distro stuff also
<don> Is there anyone else with any suggestions regarding a message I am getting when attempting to print a test page to my Canon IP 1000 printer; It says: "Local authentication certificate not found!".
<don> noiesmo, where do I find the gentoo docs?
<noiesmo> don, www.gentoo.org don't know if they have anything on printing but always worth a look
<don> noiesmo, Thanks, I'll take a look.
<OdyX> Somebody using Ktorrent 1.2 ?
<noiesmo> OdyX, no sorry use bittorando-gui found it great
<noiesmo> A Massachusetts court has rejected a Microsoft Corp. request to force software rival Novell Inc. to hand over European Union correspondence that Microsoft claims it needs to defend itself against antitrust charges in Europe. hehehe
<noiesmo> sorry its of topic
<OdyX> noiesmo: no worry... have an URL ?
<noiesmo> OdyX, I just sudo apt-get install bittorando-gui but i run dapper might be in universe or multiverse repos
<OdyX> noiesmo: I run Dapper too... And I meant the URL for the news... :D
<noiesmo> OdyX, sorry hang on
<noiesmo> OdyX, http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/business/articles/0419natwldbrfs0419.html
<noiesmo> Doooh
<|lostbyte|> Is there a way to copy a file off a cd and let it skip errors ?
<OdyX> Thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> OdyX, np
<paines> don: so canon has cups drivers ? could you give me the url
<slow-motion> hallo
<garridineante> alguien tiene idea de como hacer andar xgl compiz en kubuntu dapper????
<OdyX> garridineante: no tengo ni idea... Hay unos howto's...
<garridineante> ya
<garridineante> si yo lo he conseguido
<garridineante> pero no se tiene muchos bugs
<garridineante> no puedo poner el teclado en espaol
<garridineante> o el konqueror no funciona
<garridineante> no puedo poner arrobas
<garridineante> por ejmplo
<lwelyn> Do somebody have 2 motitores on one ati card  ?
<OdyX> garridineante: Hum... aqui se habla ingls.... Te sentirias mejor en #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<garridineante> thank you
<OdyX> garridineante: all the pleasure is mine.
<slow-motion> bbl
<Tm_T> hum
<garridineante> ok any question for xgl in Kubuntu dapper???
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<garridineante> my problem is in kubuntu dapper
<Tm_T> garridineante: well, xgl is far away fro stable, there's haven't been real release yet even, so there will be problems
<Tm_T> garridineante: and still #ubuntu-xgl is place to talk about xgl ;)
<garridineante> thak you for your help
<mvv_zZz> xgl is fun for a week or two, but it far from practical use
<Tm_T> mvv_zZz: it was fun for me for two minutes :p
<mvv_zZz> Tm_T: i used it for about 2 weeks, after that i was glad flight6 was xgl free ;)
<visik7> mvv_zZz: the only thing I want from XGL is take out load from my cpu when I render a video
<OdyX> Someone is able to run kmldonkey with mldonkey-server here ?
<noaXess> some time ago.. one asked the problem, that konqueror web browser want opens some links in kate.. what is the solution?
<OdyX> noaXess: try kbuildsycoca in a prompt
<noaXess> OdyX: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<OdyX> noaXess: sudo * ?
* vvatsa is away: lunch
<noaXess> OdyX: same
<OdyX> noaXess: well..
<OdyX> I don't know
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm I need regular xchat not gnome xchat but can't seem to find it
<vega-> any wiki page anywhere summarizing the status on the cups-kde-kubuntu problem ?
<vega-> or solutions, or something..
<Distro^Junkie> where do I find xchat ?
<Distro^Junkie> is there a repository I am missing ?
<noaXess> xchat.org
<Distro^Junkie> noaXess: its not in any of the repos ?
<bimberi> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<Distro^Junkie> I'm using latest dapper but not sure if I have all the repos enabled that need enabled
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: it's in the main repository (in Breezy) and universe (in Dapper)
<Distro^Junkie> ahh
<bimberi> !info xchat dapper
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<Distro^Junkie> ok so universe needs to be enabled in dapper
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: for xchat yes :)
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<mvv_zZz> Distro^Junkie: /aptitude says it's in Section: universe/net
<mvv_zZz> oh double, sry
<noaXess> Distro^Junkie: wait..just check..
<bimberi> !info xchat-gnome dapper
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: (a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.11-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 498 kB, Installed size: 4280 kB
<bimberi> hm, still in main but not installed by default any more
<bimberi> (flight 6)
<Distro^Junkie> and gnome xchat sucks
<noaXess> Distro^Junkie: use Konversation, its really nice :)
<Distro^Junkie> using it now
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: :) - i've forced myself to use it and there are two nice features ...
<Distro^Junkie> but like wife likes xchat
<noaXess> how can i deactivate one repo?
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: single left-click to open links in browser and the Firefox style Fine tool (including reverse finds)
<Distro^Junkie> under manage repositories in adept
<bimberi> *Find
<mvv_zZz> noaXess: you can comment it out with # or remove the word universe in the line you want
<mvv_zZz> or mulitiverse...
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> does anyone know how to set the cost calculation in KPPP?
<don> paines, I found install instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45609 ; and noiesmo suggested http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Bubble_Jet_Printers/PIXMA_iP100010104.asp?ComponentID=240003&SourcePageID=311611
<noaXess> i have mounted the kubunt 5.10 as iso image to /home/user/kubuntu510image
<noaXess> how can i now add this to the apt repo's?
<Kamping_Kaiser> line would be er. (jsut a tic)
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb file:///home/user/kubuntu510image <version> <sections>
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks... this work
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<mth`MAW> Hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
* _wish is back.
<Distro^Junkie> man why do I have so many entries for cdroms in fstab
<Distro^Junkie> got like 10 entries
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: is it normal, that now folowing is if i start sudo apt-get update: Get:1 file: breezy Release.gpg [189B]  and then Ign file: breezy/main Packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> noaXess, is that from the cd?
<noaXess> Kamping_Kaiser: from cd? its my iso image that i have mounted.. mount -o loop image.iso dest/dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, lol from iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<erofee> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<fraki> got a question regarding ati mobility x700 and kubuntu, anyone can help?
<Hobbsee> !+ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<OdyXydO> Hey. How is it to show installed packets (with pattern) in command line ?
<OdyXydO> apt-cache --installed search gpg ??
<OdyXydO> does not work..
<fraki> thank you for the links ubotu, u know whether opengl works better with ati drivers?
<fraki> i mean with ati official drivers
<Hobbsee> OdyX: apt-cache show?
<Hobbsee> no..wait...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: Yep.. but shows every thing
<Hobbsee> you're looking for dpkg --set-selections or soemthign similar...
<Hobbsee> man dpkg
<OdyX> Hobbsee: but, according to man apt-cache (search --installed), it SHOULD work,...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<OdyX> Should this be reported as bug ?
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<mvv_zZz> anyone had success with converting a img to iso with kiso  (from dapper repo's_
<mvv_zZz> i always get a filesize about 10% of the img
<waylandbill> Hi, when I put in a smart card, Konquerer wants to open media:/hdc even though the mount point is /media/usbdisk. Where can I change that behavior?
<serzh> yep it would be useful to open not media:/bla but directory to which device was mounted
<serzh> media:/ not supports all things that support normal filesystem
<OdyXydO> I agree...
<Snorre_Ruch> mvv_zZz: afaik there is no tool that will do it under linux, i know its not  the best, but i use ultraiso under wine  to convert img to iso
<mvv_zZz> Snorre_Ruch: okey, i'll try that
* mvv_zZz hates running wine though
<Snorre_Ruch> mvv_zZz: i agree, but believe me i looked long and hard for a tool to do just what you want
<Snorre_Ruch> mvv_zZz: i actually couldnt believe there wasnt such a thing, not even a cli tool like nrg2iso
<mvv_zZz> Snorre_Ruch: thanks :)
<Snorre_Ruch> mvv_zZz: mind if i ask what you want to change from img to iso
<waylandbill> even being able to add something to the media:/ list would work.
<waylandbill> when I mount my samba shares (using the fstab entries) they appear on my desktop. Is there a directive I can put (maybe in the fstab) to prevent that?
<munzir> $ kwrite
<munzir> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<munzir>   Major opcode:  147
<munzir>   Minor opcode:  3
<munzir>   Resource id:  0x0
<munzir> Failed to open device
<munzir> not just with kwrite but almost any gui app
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: right click  on desktop ->. configure desktop ->. behavior -> device icons
<waylandbill> Snorre_Ruch: awesome. thanks.
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: is that what you were after?
<Snorre_Ruch> were you guys always kde users before using kubuntu?
<waylandbill> Snorre_Ruch: that was exactly what I was looking for.
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: sweet
<waylandbill> I used KDE on other distros before Kubuntu.
<Snorre_Ruch> id never used kde until aboout 1 week ago, i like it
<waylandbill> I like gnome, but easier to convert wife over from windoze with KDE, so it grew on me.. hehe
<Snorre_Ruch> especially  after linus said: I personally just encourage people to switch to KDE.
<Snorre_Ruch> :)
<Snorre_Ruch> jokes
* Hobbsee used XP before kubuntu
<waylandbill> the drawback is that from XP to gnome, there are enough differences that the concepts of XP don't usually apply. KDE is so similar that the minor differences trip the XP user up for a bit until they figure out the caveats.
* OdyXydO did even... Even with SP2.
<waylandbill> like clicking on text in an address bar of browser, the user expects the text to be highlighted. if they double-click the text it will be... little stuff like that...
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: i agree
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: are you using dapper?
<waylandbill> Snorre_Ruch: I'm using breezy
<waylandbill> will use dapper when it's released stable. It's my backup server... can't break it. :-D
<Snorre_Ruch> oh, just my grub splash images dont work, wondered if that was common
<waylandbill> oh.. my grub is textual. never got around to putting a nice splash on it.
<waylandbill> I might at some point... lol
<mayur> hi
<mayur> can anyone tell me about torrent sw
<Distro^Junkie> what do I need to play mp3s in dapper ?
<OdyX> mayur: what sort of ?
<mayur> i used ktorrent
<OdyX> mayur: and so what ?
<mayur> but it didnt download a file
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs ffmpeg lame sox mjpegtools libxine-main1
<OdyX> This should make it.
<mayur> i want to know is bitcomet available for kubuntu?
<Distro^Junkie> Reading package lists... Done
<Distro^Junkie> Building dependency tree... Done
<Distro^Junkie> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Distro^Junkie> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Distro^Junkie> is only available from another source
<Distro^Junkie> E: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<Distro^Junkie> sorry for flood
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: enable everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mayur> from where we have to execute this command in konsole : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs ffmpeg lame sox mjpegtools libxine-main1
<mayur> ?
<OdyX> From my experience...
<OdyX> No... Really
<OdyX> it comes from
<OdyX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Distro^Junkie> OdyX: I'm still getting the same error and I'm using dapper the newest release
<Hobbsee> mayur: from anywhere, your home directory, if you like
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: You have main, restricted, universe and multiverse activated ?
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: make a $ sudo apt-get update before
<Distro^Junkie> did that
<mayur> thanks
<Distro^Junkie> and yes they are all enabled
<mayur> i know this link
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: Welll.. It works here..
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm
<mayur> a
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<mayur> a
<mayur> k
<Distro^Junkie> http://pastebin.com/669221 here ya go bimberi
<mayur> fd
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: ok, you need to add ' multiverse' to any line that has universe on it.  At the moment it's only breezy-backports but you need the others as well
<Distro^Junkie> ahhh that's why then
<Distro^Junkie> thanx a bunch
<bimberi> Distro^Junkie: not yet, make sure it works first :)  (lines 22,23,37,38 btw)
<Distro^Junkie> yes its working now
<mvv_zZz> Snorre_Ruch: sry, i was walking with my dog... no i want to convert from img to iso so i can mount it with loopdevice :)
<waylandbill> what format is img? I mean program made it?
<vge> waylandbill: it's a cd image
<waylandbill> I think you can use the IMG file just as you would an ISO.
<Distro^Junkie> how do you enable the flshplugin ?
<Snorre_Ruch> justanotheruser: you can mount an img to the loopback
<Distro^Junkie> flash*
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie: same page:
<Snorre_Ruch> and i just realised i made a terrible mistake, i was getting img confused with dmg
<Distro^Junkie> hmm
<OdyX> Distro^Junkie:
<OdyX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OdyX>   sudo update-flashplugin
<OdyX> Will you then need DVD? ;-)
<Distro^Junkie> ahh ok just found it
<Distro^Junkie> already did dvd
<OdyX> :D
<Distro^Junkie> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Snorre_Ruch> oh and an img != a cd image, its just a disk image
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<justanotheruser> Snorre_Ruch: it worked indeed, t-h-a-n-k you!
<Snorre_Ruch> noo worries
<jordan> hello
<Snorre_Ruch> my braiin must have seen dmg, thinking subconciously "why would you want to change img to iso"
<jordan> how i can install video drivers on kubuntu
<jordan> i am with Kubuntu 5.10
<jordan> please tell me
<Hobbsee> !+restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<justanotheruser> !Freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<ainmosni> heh totally agreed on that
<ainmosni> shame noone else uses the freeformats
<Tm_T> noone else? quite many these times
<Tm_T> and more and more every day
<tackat> Is there somebody from kubuntu.de here?
<waylandbill> maybe some year we'll go to ogg.com instead of mp3.com? ;-)
<ainmosni> if anyone sends me movie or music its rarely in ogg*
<ainmosni> so its hard to live without the non-free codecs if you plan to watch movies people send you
<ainmosni> i dont like it
<ainmosni> but its the way it is
<ainmosni> hopefully the free codecs will win in the end
<waylandbill> ainmosni: I agree. would be nice if they did, but I don't run the world.. hehe
<tackat> Is there somebody from kubuntu.de here?
<ainmosni> indeed
<tackat> I'm searching for some people to staff the Kubuntu booth on LinuxTag
<tackat> Anyone volunteering?
<waylandbill> I'm getting an unmet dependency g++4.0. how do I fix this?
<kie> hi, i got troubles installing kubuntu on my new laptop. After reboot it hangs at the message "checking battery state". i read several forum-posts and found out that my graphic card is not supported (ATI Radeon Mobility X1400). So i found an tutorial to install new driver, but i get errors.
<Pupeno> How do I edit a distribution list in Kontact ?
<kie> i try to install a pakage with this command: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5
<kie> like the tutorial tells me to
<kie> but, i got: pakage module-assistant not found
<spiritz> kie : check your sources, I have it.
<spiritz> kie : it is located in universe repo
<kie> how do i check my sources ;)
<kie> ?
<robotgeek> kie: /etc/apt/sources.list
<laszlok> kie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kie> okay, and what repo do i have to add?
<kie> oh okay
<kie> i found
<ninHer> hi all
<kie> i uncommented two lines with universe at the end and tried again to load module-assistant but it still doesn't work, it says that he could't find the repo or somthing
<spiritz> once you uncommeted, you have to update the repo with sudo apt-get update or UPDATE in your apt manager
<spiritz> this is a basic use of it;
<kie> thx
<kie> it works
<justanotheruser> i am writing a basic guide in odt for my sister (she doesn't know yet, but i am going to install dapper on her machine :p ) Any ideas what really should be in it?
<robotgeek> justanotheruser: have you taken a look at the desktop guide already available?
<ainmosni> well
<ainmosni> start with
<ainmosni> 'whatever you do don't type "sudo rm -rf /"
<ainmosni> '
<Distro^Junkie> what do I need for building from svn ?
<robotgeek> ainmosni: if you can't help, just remain silient please
<justanotheruser> robotgeek: from about:konqueror? yes but i want to fill the gap where she's going to run into "problems", just basic things you have to know to get going
<robotgeek> justanotheruser: there is also a kde quick start
<Snake__> justanotheruser: there are help documents avalible in the kmenu
<waylandbill> justanotheruser: should be pretty straightforward if coming from XP. Biggest thing is the difference in filesystems that need to be learned, but file dialogs help with that too
<solan> does any1 know if it excistes a ubuntu replacement for Tversity... a media server for my DLink DSM-320RD..
<justanotheruser> robotgeek Snake_: thos are nice, but too wide for her(she doesn't have that time), i aim something like listing the most known things she will likely have to get problems with (besides getting used to KDE)
* Snake__ sighs
<waylandbill> ainmosni: if someone is far enough to know that rm has those switches, I don't think they'd be typing that command in the first place..
<Snake__> robotgeek: dont you love it how we write all that stuff, then its to wide? lol
<ainmosni> agreed ;)
<robotgeek> justanotheruser: i am not sure what that would be
<justanotheruser> Snake_: no it's just that she works like 10 hours a day, she doesn't have the time so i want to get it a easy as possible for her to make it more sucessful :)
<Snake__> justanotheruser: Most of the desktop users guide focuses on everyday problems, it also has a table of contents, so if she wants, she can crack it open herself and just read whatever part she is having trouble with. Or if you like, you can go ahead and base YOUR guide off it, just use it as ideas where to start
<waylandbill> theres gotta be several articles on making the switch.
<Snake__> justanotheruser: much research has gone into that document, close to 3.9k USD, its pretty complete.
<waylandbill> or better yet a book.. I think a hard copy is easier if the user isn't familiar with the interface.
<Snake__> waylandbill: ther are plenty of books located all over the net (check amazon) and I believe the docteam is thinking about publishing an offical one for dapper+1
<waylandbill> there is a rudamentary problem. if someone doesn't have time to have the system turned upside down on them, it might not be the best idea to take them away from what they are used to until they do have time.
<Snake__> thats what i was thinking
<Snake__> lol
<waylandbill> although, I'd imagine a couple days of free time and they'd be all set.
<robotgeek> justanotheruser: you can print out pdfs too
<waylandbill> a couple days with someone to guide them through it would be ideal
<justanotheruser> no, but i'll make a dualboot :)  I know these guides are already very good, but my sister is well, lazy
<Snake__> linux != lazy
<waylandbill> anyone get flash working in mozilla? I tried, but it just puts empty boxes where the flash should be
<Snake__> waylandbill: dapper
<Snake__> ?
<waylandbill> breezy
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> yea ive gotten it to work there
<Snake__> I cant get it in dapper tho lol
<waylandbill> ok.. may I ask with what package?
<Snake__> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> that one ;)
<waylandbill> yeah. that's the one I did.
<Snake__> :-/
<waylandbill> hmm.. maybe it's the adblock extension...
<Snake__> lawl!
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<wedgeV> when trying to watch a video from video.google.com i only hear the audio, but dont see the video
<wedgeV> anyone know how to fix that?
<wedgeV> (with konqueror that is)
<waylandbill> i thought it was /dev/pcsp, but doesn't look like my system has it... maybe because I don't have a pc speaker..
<waylandbill> wedgeV: sounds like you need a codec that google is using.
<wedgeV> opera shows the video
<wedgeV> using the same plugin
<Snake__> waylandbill: google uses flash
<Snake__> wedgeV: I believe its a konq bug, it wouldnt work for me either
<chavo> sometimes refreshing the page fixes, but not often
<waylandbill> Snake__: oh. you're right.
<Snake__> waylandbill: I am always right :P :)
<wedgeV> ah ok. i just installed the latest version of the plugin. opera now plays audio and video with it. konqueror still doesnt show the video
<waylandbill> Snake__: (this time anyway)
<Snake__> waylandbill: is chatzilla any good?
* Snake__ never used it
<waylandbill> It's ok. It's just cause this is a windoze machine and had firefox installed otherwise I'd use xchat or konverse
<Snake__> waylandbill: you know xchat works on windows right?
<Snake__> :)
<waylandbill> Snake__: yup, but isn't free.
<Snake__> it isnt???
<waylandbill> nope
* Snake__ downloaded it for free the other day...
<waylandbill> stops after 30 days
<Snake__> o rly...
<Snake__> hmmm
<waylandbill> the author sez it's not easy to develop. haven't tried to compile such a thing, but I bet he's not fibbing.
<waylandbill> I'm sure there's probably a way to get free version with cygwin tho
<robotgeek> waylandbill: there a free version of xchat
<visik7> what's happen to ubuntu servers ?
<visik7> it. ch. and kubuntu.org are down
<waylandbill> robotgeek: got a url?
<Snake__> waylandbill: holy jebus! your right! that SUCKS...
<robotgeek> waylandbill: http://www.silverex.org/news/
<waylandbill> no crud... you're right... will try it out... hehe
<Snake__> haha great find robotgeek
* Snake__ thought xchat was open source
<justanotheruser> pwsp.net also has downtime the last days, what's happening...
<waylandbill> Snake__: yeah.. it's open source last I knew
<Snake__> waylandbill: well if its open source what is stopping someone from DLing the source, and complieing for windows? (dodging all the registration BS)
<waylandbill> don't know what the licensing is exactly, but does that mean someone can't charge for a pre-compiled port?
<waylandbill> now I feel more comfortable... :-)
<wedgeV> where do i change the default handler for http://  URIs?
<jeroenvrp> wedgeV: Controlcenter > KDE components > components
<jeroenvrp> there you can change your default browser
<wedgeV> i only have "KDE Resources" and "Service Manager" when i start the KDE components
<waylandbill> wedgeV is right.. that's all that's in mine too.
<thoreauputic> type kcontrol in konsole
<waylandbill> wedgeV, kcontrol is what you want.
<waylandbill> oh.. like thoreauputic said. :-)
<wedgeV> yea,  thanks
<waylandbill> I didn't know that myself before now either.
<waylandbill> would be nice if it was in the system menu.
<zerozero> i just bought a 21 in lcd monitor for my machine, when I go into X everyhing is so large I can't get to the resolution tab ot change the resolution.  Does anyone have any suggestions besides hooking up the old monitor and changing the resolution?
<OdyX> zerozero: go to TTY and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> rumour has it, fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> zerozero: ^^^^
* zerozero reads
<waylandbill> is there a way to run the initial KDE configuration wizard?
<tackat> I'm searching for some people to staff the Kubuntu booth on LinuxTag
<tackat> Anyone volunteering?
<jpatrick> eh...
<h3sp4wn> tackat: its in germany yes ?
<martynda> free trip to germany?! hell yes! :p
<waylandbill> if it wasn't in germany I'd help. :-)
<waylandbill> martynda, lol
<waylandbill> martynda, if it was free I'd be there too...
<martynda> hey, it was worth a shot, i keep hearing about how much money cannonical has
<martynda> oh, does amarok crash for you guys when playing radio streams after about 20-30 mins?
<martynda> ver 1.3.7
<solan> any1 know of any good upnp media servers?
<steveire> string = string.replace('foo', 'bar'); <<< this will replace the first instance of foo with bar. How do I replace all instances of foo with bar?
<steveire> soory. Wrong window
<aZe> hello
<steveire> although, if someone knows...
<aZe> i'm having a problem installin kubuntu
<aZe> i downloaded the iso dvd i386 image
<aZe> i burned it to a dvd , but it won't boot
<aZe> the bios has the correct set up and everything
<aZe> any suggestions ?
<aZe> helloo..
<waylandbill> aZe: the md5 checksum of the media was ok?
<OdyX> Someone else is having Amarok going out of control ? Sometimes, it begins a new song and shortly after, switches again. I pause it, to see what I get in .xsession-errors and it restarts alone. ???
<joey^^> no, but i think it has memory leaks
<joey^^> as soon as i start playing songs, my memory just keeps going up till it starts using my swap
<TheNightRider``> hey all :)
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have a serious problem ,the free space somehow dissapears from my home partition
<joey^^> hey :)
<DjDarkman> hy joey^^
<OdyX> joey^^: it don't here, but it is possible, what's your version ?
<joey^^> odyx: amarok 1.3.7
<wedgeV> DjDarkman: try to use 'du' to find what files are big
<joey^^> actually i think it's stopped doing it now
<OdyX> joey^^: I'm with 1.4-beta3
<joey^^> :o
<OdyX> consider to upgrade - I think there's a version more in Breezy.
<DjDarkman> wedgeV: i supposed to have at least 2Gb free
<solan> can any1 help me set up ushare?
<DjDarkman> and if i free up space i have free space for a few minutes and it somehow vanishes
<joey^^> odyx: i tried but no upgrades available apparently. probably my sources.list
<OdyX> woops then.
<DjDarkman> and fsck always finds error
<DjDarkman> s
<wedgeV> oh
<wedgeV> ok, not shure then
<wedgeV> what filesystem are you using?
<DjDarkman> ext2
<joey^^> DjDarkman: there are ext2/3 utils to fix partitions
<joey^^> well, file systems i should say
<DjDarkman> joey^^: what are the names of those utils
<joey^^> DjDarkman: one is fsck which you already mentioned. doesn't that attempt to fix them?
<DjDarkman> yes joey^^ it fixes some errors but the problem still exists and i think i found it ,theres some file in my home directory that always gets bigger
<joey^^> DjDarkman: maybe try using some of E2fsprogs
<joey^^> e2fsck, mke2fs, debugfs, dumpe2fs, tune2fs etc
<wedgeV> DjDarkman: what are the files that get bigger
<DjDarkman> wedgeV: i`m tring to find it myself but no luck i`ll show u the last line from the du output
<DjDarkman> btw my home is approx 4,7 GB
<wedgeV> DjDarkman: try "du -sch *" in /home
<joey^^> DjDarkman: are you using a separate swap partition?
<DjDarkman> yes joey^^
<joey^^> k
<DjDarkman> wedgeV:
<wedgeV> then 'cd' to the directory which is large and run the same command
<DjDarkman> 4.1G    .
<DjDarkman> 4.1G    total
<DjDarkman> wedgeV: this is the wierdest thing there supposed to be a big file in my home
<DjDarkman> but there isn`t
<DjDarkman> at least i don`t see it
<joey^^> DjDarkman: ls -A
<joey^^> shows hidden files
<DjDarkman> i think i found it
<DjDarkman> 2590280 .xsession-errors
<wedgeV> thought so
<DjDarkman> isn`t this a little big for an erro log file?
<wedgeV> had the same problem once
<solan> anyone in here ever used GMediaServer?
<wedgeV> tail .xsession-erros
<wedgeV> tail .xsession-errors
<joey^^> DjDarkman: ls -lhA will show you file size in readable form
<DjDarkman> wedgeV: w8 i`ll put it on patebin
<wedgeV> its only 2MB no?
<DjDarkman> oups maybe ,but that`s the largest file i got there
<inteliwasp> can someone point me to a site to wlak me thorugh installing software not from adept?
<inteliwasp> *walk
<DjDarkman> wedgeV: take a look at this http://pastebin.com/669640
<tackat> h3sp4wn: yes, it's in germany - and my request for help was mostly targeted at people from central europe
* inteliwasp twidlels thumbs wile waiting for a linux god to finish helping others
<Mgrvln> anyone have kubuntu running on an old machine (like 200 laptop)
* v3ctor has it on a 500 laptop
<Mgrvln> wondering how low of system it will run ok at
<noaXess> what do i need for my webcam to capture video and pics and use it in kopete?
<solan> can anyone help me install mysql++?
<DaSkreech> Dapper+1 has been named
<jpatrick> Edgy Eth
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> AIGLX hmm
<DaSkreech> Did dapper get the one button upgrade?
<solan> any1?
<tux_> yo all
<noaXess> why dow the konqueror browser always want's kate to open some link's?
<tux_> hmm mine doesnt
<v3ctor> does that for txt files
<tux_> like what links
<noaXess> i go to www.kubuntu.org and click wiki.. and questio, do you wanbt open with kate
<Tm_T> :p
<jpatrick> noaXess: not here
<tux_> you must have something associated wrong or something, because i just did that and it just opened the link
<Tm_T> jpatrick: sounds like file type association problem
<jpatrick> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> exactly
<tux_> how does he fix it
<tux_> go into kate?
<noaXess> aha,, i have it,..
<noaXess> file associatino.. kate was the first for html files....
<tux_> :)
<solan> v3ctor: could you give me a hand installing mysql?
<jpatrick> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tux_> so what age groups are typical ubuntu users, i am curious because i just started using kubuntu like 6 months ago, and it is quite the adventure
<Dasnipa`> its technically LAMPP they should change that
<v3ctor> apt-get install mysql-server
<jpatrick> tux_: 14 here
<solan> thx:)
<tomplast> hi
<tomplast> is there anyone that knows any good graphical hex editor where you can compare two files?
<tux_> cool....its much better environment, hopefully ppl jump on-board
<Dasnipa`> tomplast, diff <file1> <file2> > <file>  open up <file> in hex editor
<jpatrick> tux_: I mean 14 years as in age
<noaXess> where is the popup blocker in konqueror?
<solan> I'm trying to install mysql++-2.1.1 and I get an error when i ./configure... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12559
<tomplast> Dasnipa`: Thanks for the suggestion but I want something more complete, thanks anyway :). I have got another graphical suggestion anyway. Thanks :)
<joey^^>     Option "XkbModel"   "logiaccess"
<joey^^>     Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"
<joey^^> oops
<DaSkreech> I wonder if edgy will ship with SVN KDE4 :)
<joey^^> noaXess: under the javascript section in konqueror settings
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: no
<jpatrick> that's madness
<DaSkreech> But ... it's edgy :)
<dereks> DaSkreech: edgy?
* DaSkreech clarifies
<jpatrick> dereks: dapper+1
<v3ctor> solan: apt-get install mysql-client
<DaSkreech> If it would ship with the latest stable release of KDE4 even if not complete
<dereks> jpatrick: ahh thanks
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: edgy not dodgy
<dereks> how far along is kde4?
<solan> v3ctor: it says it's already there and up to date...
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Yeah that would be 12 years from now
<DaSkreech> dereks: Planning stage
<dereks> thats what i thought
<DaSkreech> Wait 13 years
<v3ctor> solan: you need mysql++-2.1.1?
<solan> i'm installing MediaTomb, and it requires either mysql++ or sqlite3... and it recommends mysql++ cuz sqlite3 so slow...
<noaXess> how can i check the dependencies of a installed or new package with apt-get?
<dereks> noaXess: apt-cache show [package] 
<dereks> but if apt installed it, the dependencies are met
<v3ctor> is libmysql++ the same thing?
<solan> dunno m8...
<solan> maby...?
<v3ctor> apt-get install libmysql++2c2a
<solan> it can't fint the package...
<jpatrick> !info libmysql++2c2a
<v3ctor> you have universe repo?
<solan> universe what....?
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<v3ctor> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<v3ctor> hmm
<justanotheruser> damn http://pwsp.net/ is ddosed ;(
<v3ctor> must be going around
<v3ctor> i got ddosed yesterday afternoon
<DaSkreech> Is there a nice gui way to do a NOPASSWD for kdesu?
<xwolf-> "Keep password"?
<jpatrick> xwolf-: impossible with kdese
<DaSkreech> Well for Sudo then
<DaSkreech> Is there a checkbox in the users dialog?
<DaSkreech> I can edit sudoers but surely there must be an easy KDEway
<solan> do-oh! the sourcelist fucked up...
<solan> still can't find the package...:(
<jpatrick> in Dapper.
<solan> got an error when I tried apt-get libnmysql++2c2a
<solan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12561
<jpatrick> apt-get libmysql++2c2a
<solan> forgot to past;)
<dries> yes
<foobar> I'm currently burning a DVD (data), but the avarage speed is only at 2,50x (maximum is 16,0x) - is that normal?
<foobar> I'm using sony roms and k3b
<dries_> what speed is your dvd-disc??
<solan> jpatrick: any idea?
<foobar> dries_: 1-16x thus seems to be alright
<lwelyn> Hello. A little question: how i switch in kaffein between full screen and not full screen mode ?
<mah> lwelyn: Strg-Shift-F?
<lwelyn> aye mah. ty
<lwelyn> und du sack kannst mit auch im de antworten
<lwelyn> :D
<mah> Ich wei, aber so siehts aus als knnt ich englisch ;)
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<mah> Sorry.
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<solan> hahahaha:D
<v3ctor> solan: did you apt-get update after you added the new repos
<solan> jupp... or I ran Fetch Updates in adept, but I guess that's the same thing...
<v3ctor> ok
<v3ctor> breezy?
<DaSkreech> Edgy :-)
<DaSkreech> I wonder what F will be be?
<solan> jupp:)
<v3ctor> apt-cache search libmysql
<dragonkh> hello
<v3ctor> i am on dapper and the version may be different
<Seantater> The problem, what happens for ubuntu's 26th release? Do we start in greek or something?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Chinese
<Seantater> Traditional or simplified? :-P
<DaSkreech> that gives us a 3-5000 release arm strretch
<DaSkreech> traditional
<Seantater> At 6 months/release, that will only last 2500 years
<v3ctor> then what do we do
<Seantater> I think we should prefix the version with random 64bit integers to make them unique
<solan> haha
<DaSkreech> Then we can obfuscate everything behind the huge "Make better" big red button
<Seantater> I can see it now: "Ubuntu release: 18446744073709551615"
<solan> v3ctor: I'v already got libmysqlclient10,12&14 installed...
<Seantater> By then, we will need a "Ubuntu for starships" fork, right
<v3ctor> solan: thought we were looking for libmysql++
<solan> that isn't there I'm afraid...
<justanotheruser> should the apt-pinning config file in ubuntu be located in the same folder as in debian?
* justanotheruser should better in the wiki
<justanotheruser> *search
<gix> hi
<gix> there is a data recovery
<gix> for linux?
<DaSkreech> dd?
<Tonio_> gix: hard to find, since ext3 removes the ability to recover files.......
<Tonio_> and to what I know, the best recovery tool for linux partitions runs on ................ windows ;)
<gix> ok
<ps-> the best data recovery tool for linux is called "backup" ^^
<vinboy> gix: : yes there is one
<gix> my backup hd
<Tonio_> gix: with ext3 you can recover but only in cluster analyses mode
<vinboy> but it runs on windows
<Tonio_> gix: and most of those tools are not free at all
<vinboy> true
<vinboy> although some have trail
<MatthewJD> i'm installing for the first time, i'm dual booting and have 2 unformatted partitions created.
<MatthewJD> do i need to make specific partitions to install ?
<reynald> Bonsoir
<sakl> How do  I get a larger resolution?
<ciga> hi
<DaSkreech> yo
<ciga> I've compiled amarok from svn on dapper (kubuntu). I cannot load any mp3s in the playlist. I got '*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08644ee8 ***' and amarok stops working after this. any ide how to fix?
<_steveire> what's that ghost command to nickserv?
<steveire> ah
<jpatrick> http://infomediastreaming.terra.com.br:8000/v4l.ogg
<jesseb> Hello everyone...
<jesseb> I have a little question about Kubuntu.
<jpatrick> which is? :)
<DaSkreech> Is it just an O Kubuntu?
* DaSkreech ducks
<jesseb> Huh?
<jesseb> Sorry, I'm trying to type my question quickly. :-)
<jesseb> I installed by doing a server install of Ubuntu flight 6, then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop".
<jesseb> Everything works fine, except Adept.
<jesseb> When I run it, I get an error saying "Could not open cache"
<jesseb> I can run Synaptic no problem, so I'm not sure what the deal is.
<visik7> jesseb: do u run kdesu adept or just adept ?
<jesseb> I am using the Kmenu->System->Adept option, which brings up a kdesu dialog first.
<jesseb> So, yes, I believe it is kdesu.
<jpatrick> jesseb: try updating the system: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jesseb> Okay, I'll do that now. I have done update in the past, but haven't done upgrade.
<tyler> How do i make it so that i can't see files ending with ~ in my GUI?
<jesseb> jpatrick: I did what you said, but it still has the same problem.
<jpatrick> :/
<jesseb> The error dialog says to run apt-setup, but I get a "command not found" message under the terminal. Is there a package I need to install to get that program?
<ciga> sudo apt-setup maybe?
<jesseb> Nope... "command not found" is what I get with that.
<ciga> hmm
<inteliwasp> can ony help me with openGL problems that i am having?
<ciga> really
<jesseb> Is anyone else here running Flight 6?
<OdyX> jesseb: I do...
<jesseb> OdyX: Is Adept working for you?
<OdyX> jesseb: perfectly - little error at start "application octet/stream not found"
<jesseb> OdyX: what does that mean? It isn't installed?
<OdyX> jesseb: it's known bug...
<jesseb> Hmmm. Any idea when the bug will be fixed?
<djk_> does anyone know of a way to convert chm to pdf or ps ?
<inteliwasp> can anyone help me with a graphics problem?
<jesseb> inteliwasp: what is the problem?
<inful> Anybody here who know how I could make a custom .Xmodmap file system-wid?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: i am trying to run Second Life the linux vrsion, pasebin:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670012
<OdyX> jesseb: it's non-invasive...
<mzinz> How do i make it so that i can't see files ending with ~ in my GUI?
<jesseb> OdyX: okay.
<mzinz> My sound doesn't work in kde but did in gnome.. what can i do
<jesseb> inteliwasp: it looks like there is a problem with your ATI drivers...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: can you run glxinfo and paste the output on pastebin?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: where do i start to look to fix 'em?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: ok
<inteliwasp> jesseb: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670012
<inteliwasp> jesseb: on top
<jesseb> inteliwasp: ok, also, how did you go about getting your system setup for 3d?
<jesseb> inteliwasp: did you install through apt all the ATI drivers?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: i dont think so...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: in that case, you probably need to do so.
<jesseb> inteliwasp: i'll paste what you need to do on pastebin...
<inteliwasp> jesseb: no i dident, * remembers wondering why some games did not work*
<jesseb> inteliwasp: that's probably the problem... I hope ;-)
<jesseb> inteliwasp: actually, there's a great howto here: http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_ATI_proprietary_display_driver_installation_through_APT
<jesseb> inteliwasp: try that and see if it works...
<jesseb> mzinz: are you still there, and if so, has anyone helped you yet?
<mzinz> jesseb: still waiting :)
<jesseb> mzinz: let me try to help you out... first, what is your setup? (i.e., sound card, which version of kubuntu, etc.)
<mzinz> jesseb: sound works, .wav's do, but not other formats it seems.  Its weird because i have the mp3 codecs
<mzinz> jesseb: How can i find my soundcard through konsole
<jesseb> mzinz: hold on, I don't think its a soundcard issue.
<mzinz> jesseb: random question, whats a really good audio player for kde?
<jesseb> mzinz: I use amaroK, and think it's probably the most comprehensive. But there are many other possibilities, like xmms, that are a little more minimal.
<mzinz> jesseb: mp3's don't work, and streaming audio from di.fm doesn't either, but .wavs do
<mzinz> jesseb: whats so good about amarok? it seems bulky
<Blissex> !proprietary
<ubotu> Blissex: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jesseb> mzinz: okay. which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Blissex> !proprietaryformats
<ubotu> Blissex: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mzinz> jesseb: 3.4.3
<mzinz> jesseb: well.. i just tried to play a wav in xmms and it doesn't work, nothing does in xmms, but when i test my soundcard in system settings i can hear it
<jesseb> mzinz: yeah, you might need to change your xmms output plugin.
<mzinz> jesseb: i think you're right
<mzinz> jesseb: let me try amarok
<jesseb> mzinz: Most likely why you can't play mp3s is because you need some additional kde-specific codec.
<mzinz> jesseb: can you think of what plugin that *might* be
<xwolf-> what torrent client would you guys recommend?
<robotgeek> mzinz, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mzinz> robotgeek: all up to date
<mzinz> ok it was just xmms which wasn't working
<mzinz> thanks guys
<jesseb> mzinz: So is it all working now?
<jesseb> mzinz: Because I can help you get xmms working if you like...
<noaXess> is it possible or usefull to upgrade kubuntu 5.1 breezy to 6.06 dapper drake fl6?
<robotgeek> noaXess: it's possible, useful depends
<noaXess> robotgeek: hm... its my pIII 600mhz notebook i use for testing it... i think.. i try :)
<noaXess> is mplayer included in dapper drake?
<noaXess> i want to be able to convert dvr-ms to mpeg video format
<jesseb> noaXess: it can be if you want to install it.
<noaXess> dvr-ms is an asf video format
<inteliwasp> jesseb: um... i think i killed my x server...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: how so? are you out of X right now?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: ya, i did all the things up to the restart, then boom
<inteliwasp> jesseb: now i am stuck with a screen size half of my monitor
<jesseb> inteliwasp: hmmm...
<inteliwasp> jesseb: just my luck...      don't ask...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: try pressing ctrl-alt-backspace.
<GiGaHuRtZ> What's the version of KDE that comes with kubuntu dapper?
<inteliwasp> im i did that and that is what coused the problem, now i am in the tty screen
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I see. try typing "sudo kdm"
<uniq> gigahurtz: currently 3.5.2
<inteliwasp> ok
<inteliwasp> done, nothing happened
<jesseb> no messages or anything? well, try typing "startx" and see if anything happens. That at least should show you what the problem is.
<inteliwasp> "startx" again? or look at the log?
<noaXess> what means dapper drake: Install in OEM Mode???
<jesseb> you could paste up your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file on pastebin...
<inteliwasp> no luck, know how to copy in tty?
<jesseb> oh yeah... :-0 forgot you were in the terminal.
<inteliwasp> i do have lynks
<inteliwasp> but i have no idea how to copy and paste in term
<jesseb> exactly... and links doesn't have copy/paste either.
<inteliwasp> ... what is the comand to activate the mouse in term?
<jesseb> what are you using for irc?
<jesseb> gpm
<inteliwasp> for irc i am using krisi i think
<inteliwasp> gpm not found
<jesseb> you might need to apt-get install gpm first.
<inteliwasp> 1 sec
<NoUse> noaXess it means when you boot it up for the first time after installing it will ask for things like username, password, its meant for people who want to sell PCs with Ubuntu pre-loaded
<bimberi> !info kdelibs dapper
<ubotu> kdelibs: (core libraries from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<bimberi> GiGaHuRtZ: ^^^^^ (3.5.2)
<noaXess> NoUse: aha.. okey.. :) nice..
<jesseb> inteliwasp: try doing a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and see what the error message is if any.
<apache2> hey
<noaXess> i'm on kubuntu 5.1 breezy, if i run kopete and want configure it, it crashes.. :(
<apache2> I just now installed kubuntu and I get a "The APT Database could not be opened!" error when running adept
<apache2> and it won't start........... anyone know what to do?
<jesseb> apache2: same here...
<noaXess> kopete 0.11.1 kde 3.5.2
<inteliwasp> jesseb: i got it up, it is inteliwasp2
<jesseb> apache2: I couldn't figure out what to do.
<jesseb> inteliwasp: okay
<apache2> jesseb: man that sucks, because I just installed kubuntu over my ubuntu install hoping adept would work
<noaXess> any idea?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: it may be a bit big...
<inteliwasp> :P
<noaXess> apache2: is there any other instance of apt-get running in the background?
<jesseb> apache2: you can use synaptic, but it is nice to have adept
<noaXess> ps ax | grep apt-get
<apache2> noaXess: no........
<noaXess> hm..
<apache2> jesseb: so you think it is just a flight 6 alpha bug or what?
<jesseb> apache2: that's my guess. someone should probably file a bug.
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I don't see it. Are you sure you pasted it?
<inteliwasp> let me check
<apache2> also, how can I disable "install from CD" in kubuntu?
<noaXess> apache2: in adept, right click on the source and disable it..
<noaXess> or in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apache2> noaXess: I can't start adept :P
<apache2> alright I'll look at that
<noaXess> apache2: sorry.. ;) comment out it in /etc/ept/sources.list
<noaXess> ../etc/apt/...
<noaXess> somebody of you use kopete to? mine crashes if i want configure it.. :(
<inteliwasp> now try it
<jesseb> noaXess: I use Kopete, it only crashes if I hit the "Devices" configuration ;-)
<noaXess> i have kopete 0.11.1 kde 3.5.2
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I see it now...
* inteliwasp plugs ears
<apache2> noaXess: mine crashes when I click on "devices"
<noaXess> jesseb: ?? you mean plugins?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: it may be a bit.... big...
<noaXess> i don't have devices.. ?!
<noaXess> where, in which menu should that be?
<jesseb> noaXess: plugins? I don't have plugins configuration. I probably have a newer version.
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I see what the problem is... can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<noaXess> jesseb: i have that one from kde 3.5.2
<jesseb> noaXess: same here... have you updated everything?
<noaXess> jesseb: what you mean everything.. i have made apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, nothing to do..
<jesseb> noaXess: okay. And when exactly does Kopete crash? When you click Settings->Configure Plugins?
<inteliwasp> jesseb: up
<noaXess> jesseb: no when i click settings -> configure...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: okay, just a sec.
<jesseb> noaXess: right when you click configure?
<noaXess> jesseb: jep
<noaXess> crashes with signal 11, SIGSEGV
<jesseb> noaXess: I'm afraid that's beyond me.
<jesseb> noaXess: mine (0.11.1) doesn't have a problem until I click devices under configure.
<inteliwasp> jesseb: i'll be right back, i need to move to another room, be back in 5
<jesseb> noaXess: are you running Flight 6?
<noaXess> jesseb: i have some backtrace info.. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670150
<noaXess> jesseb: no breezy 5.1
<jesseb> noaXess: Well, my best suggestion is to file a bug, because I'm clueless :-\
<jesseb> noaXess: I'm certainly no programmer, so I can't make much from the backtrace.
<noaXess> jesseb: yea.. but any other :)
<noaXess> maybe
<noaXess> jesseb: have you any submenu in kopete under settings -> configure? or any dialog for this "devices"?
<jesseb> noaXess: The devices section is under settings->configure, and isn't a submenu. It is part of the configure dialog, which opens fine for me...
<inteliwasp> jesseb: back
<noaXess> hm..
<jesseb> inteliwasp: okay, I looked through your xorg.conf and I think I might know what the problem is.
<inteliwasp> jesseb: oh do tell
<jesseb> inteliwasp: can you post up the results of "dmesg"?
<inteliwasp> yes give me a min
<inteliwasp> jesseb: done
<jesseb> inteliwasp: okay, give me a sec
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I also could use the results of "lspci" if you can get that...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I'm afraid Dmesg gave me the Aperture location, rather than the video card bus location...
<inteliwasp> up
<jesseb> inteliwasp: okay, everything *looks* okay, but obviously you don't have X working... try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg priority=medium"
<jesseb> inteliwasp: this should hopefully reconfigure X correctly
<jesseb> inteliwasp: also, make sure you select "fglrx" for driver, and leave the bus ID blank
<inteliwasp> ok
<jesseb> inteliwasp: now try "startx" again.
<inteliwasp> jesseb: any xorg moduls to add?
<jesseb> inteliwasp: not that I know of. is it still not working?
<inteliwasp> still working on config
<inteliwasp> jesseb: failed, IO error 104
<inteliwasp> jesseb: maybe i have some bad drivers...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: try "sudo startx"
<inteliwasp> nope
<jesseb> inteliwasp: at least it isn't "no screens found" eh? ;-)
<inteliwasp> oh i have that
<inteliwasp> i forgot about that
<inteliwasp> :'(
<jesseb> inteliwasp: still that too? Well, worst case scenario you can use your old Xorg.conf... you aren't totally without X yet.
<inteliwasp> i guess i'll just revert
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I'm really not exactly sure where to go from here, so if you just want to get some form of X back (regardless of 3d acceleration) then I can help you out...
<inteliwasp> if i can go back to what i had before is just fine
<jesseb> Okay, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select ATI as driver... that should hopefully get you back. Otherwise you can always copy over your old config, which is named something like xorg.conf.20060419144129.
<Mars^> Hi i need to connect my ipod to kubuntu using amaroK, but i dont know how to do it. Can you help me?
<inteliwasp> well the ati drivers work..
<jesseb> Mars^: Try checking out this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26422.html
<jesseb> Mars^: It should be similar for your iPod.
<noaXess> how can i give a shortcut to my home folder or diffrent other directory?
<jesseb> inteliwasp: if you want to pursue this further, I might suggest posting your problem up on the Ubuntu forums...
<inteliwasp> ok, but now my text font is way too big
<jesseb> did you select the right resolution?
<inteliwasp> i think so, it's just the text
<jesseb> the text in which program?
<inteliwasp> everything
<inteliwasp> title bar this text i am writing, the kicker bar
<jesseb> did you do dpkg-reconfigure or use the backed up config?
<inteliwasp> dpkg
<jesseb> Maybe try your old backup config and see if that helps
<inteliwasp> rename everythng to revery?
<inteliwasp> revert
<jesseb> just go to /etc/X11 in a terminal, do "ls" to find out what the config is called, then "sudo cp CONFIG_NAME xorg.conf"
<jesseb> that should revert your config to the old one.
<inteliwasp> ok done, do ctl- alt- bksp?
<jesseb> yup
<inteliwasp> jesseb: well the text is still big...
<jesseb> inteliwasp: shoot... LOL it sure has been a fun experience for you, huh?
#kubuntu 2006-04-25
<jesseb> inteliwasp: I have no idea why that is so.
<jesseb> inteliwasp: maybe you can ask everyone else here if they can help, cause I think I'm at about the limit of my knowledge here.
<inteliwasp> i figured it out, the font is set way high
<jesseb> inteliwasp: very good!
<inteliwasp> or mabe not...
<inteliwasp> brb
<inteliwasp> need restart
<asraniel> hi there, i need quickly some help for a friend. how can i mount a ext3 partition read write for a user?
<guerilla> Hi I have a problem
<guerilla> I just installed fluxbox using the package manager
<inteliwasp> jesseb: well i fix it too well, everything is too small :P
<guerilla> But I have no idea how to enable it
<guerilla> Can someone please help me out
<inteliwasp> give them a minute thay are extremly bussy
<robotgeek> guerilla: logout, and select fluxbox from the menu
<guerilla> There is no menu at startup, there is only a logon that just asks for password
<robotgeek> guerilla: it should be under sessions
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: how good are you at graphics?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: not very good, why?
<guerilla> robotgeek, ok Ill go check it, thankyou
<inteliwasp> oh i tried to update my 3d drivers and it blew up in my face :)
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: out of your legue?
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: most definetly
<inteliwasp> robotgeek: know of a place to get some help?
<noaXess> how to start the x config tool in command mode?
<guerilla> robotgeek, I found the fluxbox, and it worked, but there is only restart,exit and xterm on the menu
<robotgeek> guerilla: such is fluxbox
<guerilla> :(
<guerilla> robotgeek, I wanted to make it look like the screenshot of nubuntu I saw
<guerilla> robotgeek, I found the theme, but dont know how to install it
<noaXess> i hav installed dapper drake 6 on my asus w1v, ati radeon x700, with 1680x1050.. x starts but monitor shows nothing..
<robotgeek> guerilla: sorry, i have not much idea about fluxbox, sorry
<_martynda> k3b is only writing at 4x on a dell inspiron 6000, can someone help me please?
<noaXess> if i stop x ctrl+alt+backspace and restart in recovery mode, i don't see any error.
<guerilla> robotgeek, Ok I wont annoy you anymore, thanks
<me2win> noaXess: are you using DVI or VGA?
<noaXess> me2win: its my notebook.. wow.. i duno..
<noaXess> asus w1v
<noaXess> ati tech radeon mob. x700
<me2win> thats wierd
<me2win> noaXess: have you tried reconfiguring the x server?
<noaXess> me2win: how?.. is there a command tool?
<noaXess> or hacking the xorg.conf file?
<me2win> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<noaXess> aha
<me2win> run that command
<noaXess> me2win: ok.. thanks
<pjw> When will be the new version of ubuntu?
<pjw> today?
<spariticus_rex> pjw: no, certainly not...
<spariticus_rex> I believe it is scheduled for June 2006
<nexus10> Hi. Could anyone point me to docs on getting kdeprintfax set up? I have a wrking modem set up on /dev/ttyS14, I have no idea how to get it to send faxes. Any pointers, anyone?
<noaXess> me2win: i have a switch to switch between internal and external monitor on my notebook.. now.. i need to put this switch to activate the internal monitor.. but the monitor comes not correct up..
<suspect> hello
<suspect> does anyone know what to do with a .daa file?
<Excaliber> ?
<nexus10> suspect: have you tried www.filext.com ?
<Excaliber> will that work?
<Excaliber> no i have a file that says uknown
<Excaliber> unknown
<Excaliber> what do i do with a file that is unknown
<nexus10> Excaliber: www.filext.com tells you which app is associated with an extension
<Excaliber> i dont understand this web
<Excaliber> i searched for fruity loops
<Excaliber> but nothing
<nexus10> Excaliber: http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=daa&Search=Search
<spariticus_rex> is the .daa file from fruity loops?
<Excaliber> no im trying to install fruity loops but its a unknown file
<Excaliber> i dont know what to do with a unknown file
<spariticus_rex> trying to install fruity loops on linux?
<Excaliber> yeah
<Excaliber> you know whats that right?
<Nomad411> I do, but will it work?
<Nomad411> I just did an update and Forefox is coming down.  is it 1.5?
<Excaliber> i said fruity loops
<spariticus_rex> so using wine, obviously. What point is the problem at?
<Nomad411> I know fruity loops, yes
<Nomad411> it's firefox 1.08.. :(
<Excaliber> NO ITS NOT
<Excaliber> lol
<Excaliber> its a software to make music
<Nomad411> No no sorry.. :)
<Excaliber> = )
<Nomad411> I know, let me rephrase..  I popped in to ask about the firefox I'm updating, but also answered your question about fruity loops..
<Excaliber> oh
<Nomad411> so 1 - I know fruity loops, used to love it
<Nomad411> 2 - I'm getting firefox 1.08 :(
<Nomad411> :D
<Excaliber> well you know what to do with unknown files?
<nexus10> Excaliber: are you trying to use fruityLoops with wine?
<Mgrvln> open .daa's with an iso program
<GuerillaTactiks> What command do I use to launch konqueror from the command line?
<Mgrvln> example winiso
<Excaliber> all im trying to do is install fruity loops
<Excaliber> but the file is unknown
<spariticus_rex> so you have something you downloaded from p2p or something?
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: konqueror
<Excaliber> uhmm torrent
<Nomad411> is uhmmtorrent better than utorrent?
<Nomad411> heheeh  Just kididng
<Snake__> utorrent ftw
<spariticus_rex> okay, well as far as I know .daa is something you have to open up with an iso program. you might have to use windows...
<Nomad411> is it same as .iso?  If so you could mount it with  sudo mount -t loop filename.daa /mnt
<Mgrvln> might open that way
<Distro^Junkie> what is needed to build from svn ?
<noaXess> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<nexus10> From that URI at filext.com: DAA is a format for an image file, which supports some advanced features, such as compression, password protection, ...
<GuerillaTactiks> snake__ thanks
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: np
<Excaliber> no
<GuerillaTactiks> snake__ how about the file manager?
<Excaliber> im talking about the unknown file
<Excaliber> what do i do with a unknown file
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: That is the file manager
<Excaliber> ??????
<spariticus_rex> no extension?
<GuerillaTactiks> snake__ no i mean the command for the visual one, I dont know its name, maybe nautilus
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: your in kubuntu right?
<GuerillaTactiks> snake__ yep
<Excaliber> all i see is fruityloops
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: Then yes, your file manager is konquer, type whereever you want to go in the address bar
<Excaliber> no .w/e
<Snake__> GuerillaTactiks: You cant ctrl+t to open a new tab if you want to
<GuerillaTactiks> snake__ ok cool, thankyou again
<Excaliber> hellooooo
<Snake__> No problem
<Excaliber> what do i do with a unknown file???
<spariticus_rex> I do not know!!
<Snake__> Excaliber: Find out what kind of file it is
<Excaliber> how?
<Snake__> Excaliber: No idea, that is up to you
<Mgrvln> .daa files wont work under linux
<Excaliber> ok
<spariticus_rex> have you tried "tail" and "head" to see if it gives a clue about what type of file it is?
<Excaliber> tail?
<spariticus_rex> just type "tail FILE" under terminal
<Excaliber> wth/
<Mgrvln> daemon tools will mount it for you though
<nexus10> Excaliber: if someone is talking to you they'll usually start the message with your nick :-)
<Excaliber> i know
<Excaliber> = )
<Snake__> nexus10: I believe spariticus_rex is actually talking to him ;)
<robotgeek> file works better than tail and head :)
<nexus10> :-) beats me...
* Snake__ goes to play duke 3d
<spariticus_rex> robotgeek: how does one use file?
<robotgeek> spariticus_rex: file <filename>
* robotgeek goes to play Duke Nukem Forever
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: just or future refrence, man pages rock! :P
<spariticus_rex> Snake__: of course!
<Excaliber> suspect@suspect:~$ tail Fruity Loops Studio Producer Edition XXL V6.04
<Snake__> robotgeek: Ooooo I wanna visit the year 3000!!
<Snake__> :P
<Excaliber> tail: cannot open `Fruity' for reading: No such file or directory
<Excaliber> tail: cannot open `Loops' for reading: No such file or directory
<Excaliber> tail: cannot open `Studio' for reading: No such file or directory
<Snake__> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Excaliber> tail: cannot open `Producer' for reading: No such file or directory
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-44c76d4b.dyn.optonline.net]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: You have to escape the spaces.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Snake__> robotgeek: whodat
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@ool-44c76d4b.dyn.optonline.net]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Excaliber> hello?
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: Every space that is in the file name requires you to type a backslash before it. So "tail Fruity Loops Studio" would have to be done like so: "tail Fruity\ Loops\ Studio"
<robotgeek> Excaliber: use tab completion
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: or just tab it..
<spariticus_rex> true...
<Excaliber> this is the file name
<Excaliber> Fruity Loops Studio Producer Edition XXL V6.04
<Excaliber> Fruity Loops Studio Producer Edition XXL V6.04
<Excaliber> Fruity Loops Studio Producer Edition XXL V6.04
<Excaliber> oops
<Snake__> ...
<Excaliber> sorry
<Snake__> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Snake__> !!!!!
<ubotu> Snake__: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> Grrr
<spariticus_rex> So type "tail F" then hit tab to complete the name, right?
<Excaliber> im sorry
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: correct
<spariticus_rex> is that how tab completion works?
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: just like in IRC ;)
<robotgeek> Excaliber: type "file Fruity\ Loops\ Studio\ Producer\ Edition\ XXL\ V6.04"
<robotgeek> Excaliber: or you can type "file Fruity<press tab key>"
<spariticus_rex> Snake__: I never bothered to figure out tab completion... now I feel stupid ;-)
<Excaliber> it doesnt work man
<Snake__> is it bad when my comp laggs on duke 3d..
<Snake__> lol
<Excaliber> Lol
<spariticus_rex> Depends... are you running it in dosemu?
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: native on win xp
<Excaliber> i can edit the file type though
<spariticus_rex> Snake__: Why in the world would you run Win XP???!!
<spariticus_rex> ;-)
<Excaliber> so what should i eidit it to?
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: games
<Excaliber> edit*
<spariticus_rex> Snake__: Who needs those?
<Excaliber> .exe
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to get something called grandfatherclock to run at startup. How do I configure this in Ubuntu?
<Excaliber> ?
<LogicalDash> *Kubuntu
<Snake__> spariticus_rex: me. Big time/
<Excaliber> hellooo
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: no, not .exe. It most likely is some sort of other file.
<Excaliber> what should i edit it as?
<Excaliber> what should i make it to?
<spariticus_rex> I'm not sure.
<spariticus_rex> Can you tell me where you got it from?
<Excaliber> http://www.torrentspy.com/
<Snake__> Excaliber: its a torrent.
<Snake__> .torrent
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: Hold on, let me check it out
<Excaliber> yes
<Riddell> LogicalDash: add a .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Snake__> Excaliber: no thats what im telling you. Thats what kind of file it is..
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: you've already downloaded it? with your torrent software?
<Excaliber> ok
<Excaliber> yes
<Excaliber> bittorrent
<Snake__> oh
<Snake__> crap
<Excaliber> its saved ont he desktop
<Snake__> never mind then its not a torrent.
<Snake__> It could be anything in the world
<spariticus_rex> so it ain't a torrent anymore
<spariticus_rex> I'm trying to find it on torrentspy
<Excaliber> its the second one you see
<Excaliber> that says application main
<spariticus_rex> i see
<spariticus_rex> I think it is a .rar
<LogicalDash> Riddell: "No such file or directory"
<spariticus_rex> try naming it that and see what happens...
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: never mind, it is a .daa file.
<nexus10> Excaliber: from filext, it looks likely it's a PowerISO image which uses some proprietary compression
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: do you have access to a windows computer?
<Excaliber> yes my sis laptop
<Excaliber> but it has a virus
<Excaliber> i don't like using it
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber:Well, if possible you should try copying the file over to her computer, then use PowerISO to open it. You won't get any of her viruses on linux, if that helps.
<Snake__> Excaliber: every windows PC has a virus.
<Snake__> its called windows
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: you can get PowerISO demo off the net.
<Snake__> its a plauge sweeping the world
<Excaliber> but i just want to install it now
<wubrgamer> hey....if i could get some help with an apt-get problem.........i would REALLY appreciate it...........i need a default sources.list for kubuntu......(i installed kubuntu from apt-getting a kubuntu-desktop package from an UBUNTU server base install)
<Excaliber> and she has a slow ass pc
<Excaliber> oops language
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: sorry, nothing else works that I know of. .daa is proprietary and doesn't have native support in linux.
<Excaliber> crap
<Excaliber> so you want me to go on windows for what again?
<Riddell> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Riddell> wubrgamer: ^^
<wubrgamer> hmm?
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: You have to copy the file over somehow (burn it to cd if you have to), then download PowerISO onto her computer, and use it to open the file.
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> does kubuntu use the standard ubuntu repositories ?
<wubrgamer> no matter HOW i install ?
<wubrgamer> cause i KNOW how to enable repositories (done it before.......but i used nano..........)
<grzesiek> hi! I just did a clean install of dapper and I can't print... system settings after a long wait gives me something like "can't connect to cups"... anyone can help me? it did work for me just a few days ago...
<Excaliber> i want it on my pc
<Excaliber> not hers
<Riddell> wubrgamer: it uses the same respositorys as ubuntu
<spariticus_rex> Excaliber: once you open it on her computer, you can copy it back and install it.
<Riddell> grzesiek: known problem, what did you install from?
<Excaliber> .exe file?
<wubrgamer> riddel: thkn you
<wubrgamer> plenty
<spariticus_rex> It should end up as .exe
<wubrgamer> you guys are awesome..........
<grzesiek> Riddel: from a dapper daily build cd. and did dist-upgrade today.
<nexus10> grzesiek: what does /etc/init.d/cupsys status show? Is the cupsd daemon running?
<grzesiek> says cupsd is running
<nexus10> grzesiek: maybe try /etc/init.d/cupsys restart ? The Windows strategy...
<grzesiek> checked it already, still nothing
<nexus10> grzesiek: sorry, not sure I can offer more sensible advice.
<grzesiek> thanks for trying anyway!
<nexus10> Anyone here got any idea where I could find some docs on getting kdeprintfax talking to my faxmodem?
<normal123> hey
<normal123> where do i add perl libs
<normal123> what folder
<normal123> =\
<grzesiek> anyone else has ideas about the printing problem? Riddell, you said it's a known bug, is there some info about it on the forums, wikis, anywhere?
<Qaue> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<Qaue> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<Qaue> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#kubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<Riddell> nalioth: ping, you're on freenode's staff list
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> nalioth: well, he's left now
<nalioth> Riddell: where are we forwarding to?
<Riddell> nalioth: how do you mean?
<Riddell> grzesiek: you could try upgrading to pitti's cups 1.2 rc2 packages, see ubuntu-devel mailing list
<MatthewJD> if i just installed, what is the root password ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<Excaliber> yeah
* mode/#kubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<grzesiek> Riddell: thanks, I'm going reading...
<nexus10> MatthewJD: if you want to run a command as root, type     sudo command
<MatthewJD> ahh
<nexus10> MatthewJD: then type in your user password
<nexus10> MatthewJD: if you get sick of doing this try     sudo su -
<spariticus_rex> Anyone know how to get swsusp working with Kubuntu? I have a pretty stock install, but don't see any option for suspending in my Kmenu.
<nexus10> MatthewJD: but then the Ubuntu Thought Police may come and hunt you down
<nalioth> nexus10: please don't do that
<nexus10> nalioth: sorry -- don't do what?
<nalioth> nexus10: advise sudo su
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<spariticus_rex> Anyone know?
<MatthewJD> is ther a handbook ? I'mlooking for basics, like setting up tcpip
<spariticus_rex> I'd like to add "suspend" to my Kmenu
<nexus10> nalioth: ok, wilco. Are there any docs on /why/ root login is disabled?
<nalioth> nexus10: *buntu was designed that way
<nexus10> nalioth: it's a good answer :-) Thanks.
<nalioth> nexus10: you can read the URL the bot posted
<nexus10> nalioth: yup, read it before - ta.
<spariticus_rex> Well, I guess not... :-(
<joey^^> has anyone else had problems running frostwire? specificially with runFrost.sh which returns errors.
<joey^^> i'm using the debian install package. i know i can get it running by running the jar file directly, but i would prefer to use the normal install process
<grzesiek> Riddell, I've upgraded to cups packages you pointed me to, but it still doesn't work :(
<_jeff_> hey guys
<_jeff_> whats everyones favourite p2p a
<_jeff_> *app
<Riddell> scp
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: mldonkey
<_jeff_> whats scp?
<Riddell> man scp
<jeroenvrp> I'm afraid scp has nothing to with p2p
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<_jeff_> lol ok
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: did you tried mldonkey?
<_jeff_> lol i dont remember
<_jeff_> but im checking it out now
<jeroenvrp> yes please
<jeroenvrp> are you on breezy or dapper?
<_jeff_> breezy
<_jeff_> i use apollon right now
<jeroenvrp> mmh ok
<_jeff_> and it kind of sucks
<jeroenvrp> depends
<jeroenvrp> what are you looking for
<_jeff_> even with plugins
<_jeff_> it can barely hold connections
<jeroenvrp> what is the mldonkey version on breezy
<_jeff_> even if there are like 40 people with the file, it will just sit there and not download
<jeroenvrp> ?
<_jeff_> apollon
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: anyway, if you need a mldonkey deb, just shoot - its compiled on dapper, but I don't think it will give problems on breezy - version 2.7.5
<_jeff_> hmm
<_jeff_> ok thanks
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: you want it?
<_jeff_> yes please
<_jeff_> is it ok in kde?
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: mldonkey is gui-less, but
<jeroenvrp> you have a webinterface by default, that rocks
<jeroenvrp> and
<jeroenvrp> you have kmldonkey
<jeroenvrp> is kde
<_jeff_> alright cool
<_jeff_> thanks
<jeroenvrp> but also sancho, thats gtk/java, but is beter than kmldonkey
<jeroenvrp> I use sancho, but most off the time only the webinterface
<_jeff_> hmm
<_jeff_> the java based ones kind of bother me
<jeroenvrp> mldonkey has emule/edonkey and bittorrent
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: not its not java
<_jeff_> they work well, but they are very resource heavy
<_jeff_> o
<_jeff_> sancho you say?
<jeroenvrp> its SWT-GTK2 i
<jeroenvrp> http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/download.phtml
<jeroenvrp> anyhow proberly you are very satisfied with the mldonkey web-gui
<_jeff_> lol ok
<nexus10> Please could anyone help me interpret a settings string in KDEPrintFax? Somehow     %dev_{DEV=@@}     is, I /think/ setting the DEV var passed to /usr/bin/fax
<_jeff_> jeroenvrp: i installed the .deb but i dont think it made a menu entry
<nexus10> This is in the "Command" string in the GUI dialog. I am happy to specify the device explicitly in the 'fax' script, but it seems to be getting overridden by this 'DEV=@@' string. Any idea what I should be reading?
<_jeff_> jeroenvrp: how do you open the program?
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: thats normal
<jeroenvrp> open a terminal
<jeroenvrp> eg konsole
<jeroenvrp> its a daemon
<jeroenvrp> the first time its good to open it in a terminal
<jeroenvrp> the next time just ooen it via kde-menu > run command
<jeroenvrp> type: mlnet
<_jeff_> ok then what
<_jeff_> ok
<_jeff_> ok the daemon is running
<_jeff_> now what?
<jeroenvrp> great
<jeroenvrp> now go to http://localhost:4080
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: for more info etc see the great http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<Snake__> Why are KDE apps so slow on gnome, and vise-versa?
<_martynda> cause gnome sucks
* _martynda runs and hides
<Snake__> _martynda: real answers help.
<jeroenvrp> Snake__: because KDE and Gnome use different linaries
<jeroenvrp> libaries
<_martynda> jeez sorry, they use different libraries Qt vs GTK
<Snake__> jeroenvrp: but when you download the program that library comes with it.
<jeroenvrp> yes
<Snake__> And I know that they have GTK and QT, but the whole program itself just seems slower, your DE shouldnt effect that
<jeroenvrp> but if you run KDE it has to launch those libaries
<jeroenvrp> and vica versa
<Snake__> jeroenvrp: ahhh tru.dat. make sense :)
<jeroenvrp> Snake__: when its loaded I dont see any difference in speed
<_martynda> you're really just running more stuff in the background, so it's slower
<jeroenvrp> but that depends on your cpu etcv
<humbolt> what I hate most about either gnome and kde and the whole xwindows is that app windows stop to be drawn correctly when the app is stuck processing some bullshit (like email filters). It just looks so unprofessional.
<jeroenvrp> humbolt: that depends on the app
<jeroenvrp> kmail indeed does
<humbolt> I thought so
<raven301> I just installed kubuntu ... how do I set the root password?
<Snake__> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jeroenvrp> raven301: it hasnt any
<humbolt> sudo passwd root
<Snake__> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
* jeroenvrp likes ubotu
<jeroenvrp> humbolt: yes indeed: sudo passwd root
<raven301> Thanks guys for the help
<humbolt> easy one
<jeroenvrp> raven301: thank the bot
<Snake__> raven301: it is for better security that you use sudo
<raven301> :)
<djk_> that is a misconception..
<Snake__> djk_: how is that a misconception
<jeroenvrp> yes I dont think it has anything to do with sytem security, but everything with user security
<jeroenvrp> 95% off the time I use sudo
<jeroenvrp> 2% off the time sudo -i
<Snake__> I just use sudo su when I want to stay root for a while
<jeroenvrp> and 3% sux
<jeroenvrp> sux rules :-)
<jeroenvrp> thats form my suse and gentoo time - old habits dont go away :-)
<humbolt> what is sux doing?
<jeroenvrp> good question
<raven301> when i use sudo passwd root it says Sorry, try again.?
<jeroenvrp> easy answer
<_jeff_> ok i started downloading something in ml donkey, will the daemon take care of all the transers? do i have to be on the page?
<jeroenvrp> sux does the same as su + transfers X
<humbolt> ah, so I can start an x app from the console as su
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: the daemon takes indeed care off that
<jeroenvrp> humbolt: yezs
<Snake__> You should be using gtksudo or kdesu for that
<humbolt> like ssh root@localhost
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: so you can close your webbrowser, or any other mldonkey gui
<jeroenvrp> Snake__: yes and no
<jeroenvrp> Snake__: sux gives you a lot more info if something goes wrong or if you want to make a simple debug
<Snake__> I see
<_jeff_> awesome
<_jeff_> thanks man
<jeroenvrp> _jeff_: welcome in the wonderfull world of mldonkey :-)
<jeroenvrp> dont forget to read the mldonkey-homepage
<jeroenvrp> mldonkey is very advanced
* jeroenvrp is going to bed
<jeroenvrp> cheers to you all
<suspect> hello
<suspect> i need hep with this program
<_jeff_> lol ok
<_jeff_> thanks jero
<suspect> ya know about lmms
<suspect> for fruity loops
<suspect> to make music
<suspect> how do i install that?
<Snake__> suspect: are you on breezy?
<suspect> im on kubuntu
<Snake__> suspect: what version, dapper or breezy
<suspect> i dont know
<suspect> debian
<Snake__> suspect: press ctrl+alt+f1 and tell me what it says (press ctrl+alt+F7 to come back to the screen your at right now)
<kung> hi
* nexus10 is asleep already...
<kung> i'm a n00b :-)
<kung> how do i get a list of the channels?
<bimberi> kung: one way is to type /list - but don't do it! it's huge - hang on there is another way...
<nalioth> kung: your client should have that facility in the tools menu
<nalioth> dont do /list, kung it's huge and may flood you off
<kung> i got it :-D
<bimberi> kung: there's http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<kung> join #ubuntu
<suspect> ok
<suspect> i have breezy
<suspect> so how do install lmms its too confuding
<suspect> confusing
<kung> i have dapper :P
<kung> update suspect .....
<kung> sudo dist-upgrade
<suspect> command not found
<kung> sorry it's " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kung> then type your password
<kung> sorry
<kung> t might take more than one hour to download everything ....
<suspect> why?
<kung> then mayb another hour to install
<suspect> what does this do?
<kung> it upgrades to dapper
<suspect> why?
<suspect> why you want me to do this?
<kung> you can just update your breezy
<suspect> what for?
<bimberi> suspect: you need to enable the universe repository to get lmms ...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<suspect> i just wanted to instal lmms
<CheeseBurgerMan> suspect: Because, it's easier to help people when you're running the same version of things.
<kung> you said u were having probs ... i thought first thing to do is to update :-)
<kung> :-S
<CheeseBurgerMan> That too. :)
<suspect> well its done
<suspect> its done
<kung> ok good
<suspect> mozilla firefox 1.08?
<kung> anyone here got an amd64 ubuntu with an ati graphic board to run xgl ?
<suspect> omg
<suspect> i want to run lmms
<suspect> i need it
<suspect> to make music
<kung> i have that ... what is ur prob?
<suspect> sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get install lmms' should work
<Snake[Away] > suspect: what are you running
<kung> enable the repository as ubotu told you and install using synaptic
<suspect> kubuntu
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: its not in the breezy repos
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in mine...
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: are you on dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: hmmm thats not fair
<suspect> im on breezy
<Snake[Away] > it wasnt in my breezy repos..
<Snake[Away] > !info lmms
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: Package 'lmms' does not exist.
<Snake[Away] > check your sources buddy
<bimberi> yes, not in breezy :/
<bimberi> !info lmms dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'd know if I was on dapper...
<ubotu> lmms: (Linux Multimedia Studio), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1189 kB, Installed size: 2492 kB
<kung> anyone here got an amd64 ubuntu with an ati graphic board to run xgl ?
<bimberi> but is in dapper
<suspect> wait when i did that command it changed to dapper?
<suspect> how do i change it to dapper?
<Snake[Away] > suspect: its a b1tch to get running in breezy, because of outdated librarys, you could wait until June 1st and get dapper (or go get the beta now?)
<Snake[Away] > suspect: its the next version of kubuntu, you would need to go download a ISO, please note its still in testing
<suspect> oh man
<suspect> but one of ya have dapper?
<Snake[Away] > I do
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670529 <-- There's my sources.list, and the search results for lmms
<suspect> can i install it on breezy?
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: pull it, see if it works, I think your getting it from the backports
<CheeseBurgerMan> kung: Not I. I've got amd64 Kubuntu, but I'm still on Breezy as I said.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake[Away] : Installing...
<bimberi> CheeseBurgerMan: show us 'apt-cache policy lmms'
<suspect> look can someone with breezy just tell me a easy way to install lmms
<suspect> ?
<Snake[Away] > suspect: were working on it
<CheeseBurgerMan> bimberi: Sure, once it's done doing this. ;)
<Snake[Away] > suspect: slow down
<bimberi> CheeseBurgerMan: kk :)
<suspect> i dont have much time thats why
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670535
<Snake[Away] > CheeseBurgerMan: yep its from the backports
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that's not what he wants?
* CheeseBurgerMan wasn't here for the beginning. :)
<Snake[Away] > suspect: in a terminal type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<suspect> W: Unable to locate package lmms
<suspect> thats what happened when i typed the command in the link
<Snake[Away] > suspect: ill hook you up, just tell me when youve done that
<Excaliber> i did that like 50 secs ago
<Excaliber> lol
<Snake[Away] > Excaliber: okay, add "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" to the bottom of that page
<Snake[Away] > then save it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lmms' :P
<Excaliber> add deb multiverse?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Add everything in the quotes
<Excaliber> i don;t know how to do that
<Snake__> Excaliber: theres a huge line there to do, everything I qupoted
<Snake__> Excaliber: copy and paste that line into the bottom of the filr
<CheeseBurgerMan> Excaliber: Copy & Paste
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Excaliber> without the qoutes
<Excaliber> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yep
<Excaliber> but how do i add it?
<Snake__> Excaliber: just copy and paste it into the end of the document
<Snake__> then save the document
<Excaliber> what document?
<Excaliber> i dont get this
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> You have Kate open, right?
<Snake__> Excaliber: did you "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ??
<Excaliber> no
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do it. :)
<Snake__> Excaliber: type that into a konsole
<Excaliber> i have konqueror
<Excaliber> up
<kung> why doesn't he just use echo to send that to the file ?
<Snake__> kung: because I would like him to be familer with his sources.list
<Snake__> Excaliber: Please for god sake just type the command I just told you
<kung> ok don't bite :O
<Snake__> kung: im not, just saying :)
<kung> no worries :-)
<bimberi> ah, backports aren't in ubotu's knowledgebase
<Excaliber> ok i have aources.list-kate open
<Excaliber> sources*
<Snake__> Excaliber: now add that deb lin I told you a while back
<Excaliber> just add it anywhere?
<CheeseBurgerMan> On a new line at the bottom
<Snake__> Excaliber: add it to the end on a new line
<Excaliber> ok i did
<Excaliber> what now save it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<Excaliber> to desktop?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, just save it
<Snake__> no just click save
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lmms'
<Excaliber> ok it saved
<CheeseBurgerMan> in a console
<Excaliber> with the quotes?
<Snake__> no
<Excaliber> oh ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope -- the quotes are just to distinquish where the command it. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> is*
<Excaliber> its installing
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<publius> good day
<Excaliber> then how do i open it?
<Excaliber> just go to the menu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> run 'lmms' in the console
<Snake__> Excaliber: apt+f2 type in lmms and click run
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello, publius.
<Snake__> or do what CheeseBurgerMan said
<Excaliber> what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> In the console you have open, type 'lmms'
<Snake__> Excaliber: either type lmms in a console, or type Atl+F2 and type lmms there
<Excaliber> there was alot of warnings but will it stilll work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno, did it work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You have to tell me. :)
<Excaliber> hol on
<Excaliber> ok i typed lmms
<Excaliber> and then i pressed enter and some setupp came up
<Snake__> Then it works
<Snake__> Congrads
<Excaliber> Thank you.
<Excaliber> = )
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Excaliber> should i put samples as a link or copy?
<publius> So, I've just freshly installed Kubuntu. Used to use Ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Welcome to the blue side. :P
<Excaliber> nvm
<publius> thanks :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Excaliber: You're on your own with lmms now (at least as far as I'm concerned), I've never used it
<CheeseBurgerMan> publius: Have a problem, with the big blue K?
<publius> just one. I can't get the kmenu to show any changes i make from the KDE Menu Editor
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you make sure you saved it? ;)
<publius> yah.
* CheeseBurgerMan opens menu editor
<publius> I saved it with the save icon, the save menu item, and ctrl+s
<CheeseBurgerMan> What change did you make? Did you try to edit a menu like 'Debian' which isn't shown by default?
<publius> I installed Firefox and tried to add a new firefox item in the Internet menu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try restarting kicker.
<Zenethian> Can someone hint me towards the procedure for mapping these fancy "multimedia" keys on my keyboard to doing something?
<publius> kill -9 or log out & log back in?
<kung> that's not easy Zenethian ....
<CheeseBurgerMan> publius: I actually don't know what 'kill -9' would do - the only way I know is 'sudo killall kicker' then pressing Alt+F2, and running 'kicker'. Logging out and back in would work too.
<kung> wat kind of keyboard u have ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zenethian: KeyTouch should be able to do it, although you may have to work a bit...
<publius> k. Before i try that, When i save my changes in the menu editor, if i close the editor and open it again, the changes are not there.
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://keytouch.sf.net/
<publius> So that leads me to believe that it's the menu editor failing to save, rather than the kmenu process failing to read.
<Zenethian> erm, I know there's an easier way than this... hehe
<Zenethian> I did it once before in kde 3.2
<Zenethian> I just don't remember how.
<CheeseBurgerMan> publius: Well, since I'm not sure where the menu editor saves the file, I'm not sure where to point you.
<publius> k
<publius> well i'll give it a go. Thanks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good luck
<publius> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did it work?
<publius> it worked!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<publius> CheeseBurgerMan is awesome
<publius> Thanks!
* CheeseBurgerMan is relieved. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<publius> Now, What do you know about apache...
<publius> :-P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<publius> just kidding
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good, 'cause I know nothing about it. ;)
<Karl> Zenethian: there's also "bindkeys" http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html
<Zenethian> hmm
<Zenethian> that sounds familiar.
<Zenethian> I think that's what I had used previously
<Karl> ok keytouch is better :-p
<Karl> just tryed it ;-)
<Karl> thx CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
* CheeseBurgerMan scrolls up to see what he did
<_abbenormal> hey guys how do i change my system for utf-8 to something else where do i start at
<_abbenormal> from
<Karl> hey, how do u put keytouch to be launched in every login?
<joey^^> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<joey^^> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Karl> how do u configure an aplication to be automatically launched in every login?
<Hobbsee> Karl: symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<laszlok> Karl: put a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Karl> thx
<Karl> and many programs?
<Karl> aaaaah ok ok
<Karl> thx ;-)
* _jeff_ scratches his crotch
<_jeff_> ahh
<_jeff_> excuse me
* DeadS0ul claps
<_jeff_> lol
<DeadS0ul> hehehe
<spariticus_rex> how do you *do* something (like clap) in IRC?
<Cheapy> /me
<Cheapy> like
* Cheapy BLOWS UP A TANKER ACCROSS THE OCEAN
* spariticus_rex falls on the floor
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<spariticus_rex> hey there
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, that's not how people are usually greeted.
<CheeseBurgerMan> But I guess spariticus_rex thinks highly of you...
<_jeff_> lol what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<DeadS0ul> =|
<DeadS0ul> CheeseBurgerMan: nice nick...
<_jeff_> lol
* DeadS0ul is craving for one now
* kosh blows up the middile east
<_jeff_> does anybody here use last.fm on kubuntu?
<kosh> what is last.fm?
* _jeff_ wags his finger at kosh
<_jeff_> its a social music network
* kosh slices the finger off
<DeadS0ul> it's a music matching social network
<kosh> then no I don't use it
<DeadS0ul> amarok supports it in 1.4
* spariticus_rex wields sharp broadsword and shouts "Beware"
<BluesKaj> I guessyou guys already know about kubuntu issues with AMD 64 machines...I've tried the fixes on the the net but it still fails after the startx command ...any suggestions ?
<_jeff_> you tell it what kind of music you like, it will build a database based on player statistics
<_jeff_> and match you with others of the same tastes and allow you to listen to songs that they like
* spariticus_rex hates music matching databases
<_jeff_> deads0ul: awesome, i think my repos for amarok packages are broken though :(
<suspect> hey
* robotgeek just loves music matching databases
<_jeff_> hey man
<kosh> ah I don't really see the point
* _jeff_ wants to but cant get it working
<spariticus_rex> heya suspect
<suspect> can someone show me how dapper kubuntu looks like?
<DeadS0ul> really? i thought kubuntu already put up the packages for 1.4
<robotgeek> i just love being sterotyped :)
<_jeff_> its just so you can listen to music that you might like
<suspect> dapper?
<DeadS0ul> suspect: the login screen looks crappy
<suspect> lol
<spariticus_rex> what?
<suspect> just show me a pic
<DeadS0ul> i can't fucking change it either
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> coc is, like, totally, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* kosh looks at the few hundred or so cds of classical music around and doubts he will run out :)
<_jeff_> lol
* spariticus_rex envies kosh's great collection of classical music
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul: you can change it from login manager
<suspect> can someone show me dapper kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> tried that
<suspect> ?
* _jeff_ gives kosh the thumbs up
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<robotgeek> suspect: hmm, screenshots must be on osdir or distrowatch
<suspect> send me a link
<robotgeek> suspect: sorry, i won't spoonfeed you
<spariticus_rex> suspect: have you checked out shots.osdir.org
<DeadS0ul> kde doens't let me su in dapper for some reason after I enabled root logons
<spariticus_rex> http://shots.osdir.org
<kosh> out of curiosity is anyone having an issue with the kdm on dapper showing fragments of the last logged in desktop to the right of the login box?
<spariticus_rex> No, I'm not...
<kosh> I have been playing around with it but have not figured out how it is doing that
<glick> what is the name of the package that contains make and gdb and all those other developer goodies?
<kosh> especially since I can reboot and it will show me weird fragments of what I had on my desktops before I rebooted
<robotgeek> glick: build-essential
<DeadS0ul> kosh: naw nothing like that here
<robotgeek> you'll have to install gdb yourself, glick
<DeadS0ul> robotgeek: I'm in the login manager, I don't see antyhign that lets me change the theme =\
<kosh> I will probalby remove and purge kdm and add it back in and see if that fixes it, however it is an issue I have never seen before
<suspect> does it look nice dapper?
<suspect> does dapper look nice?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Better than Breezy IMHO
<suspect> how do i install it?
<DeadS0ul> yeah dapper is pretty cool
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul: i guess you select the background separately, and the splash screen separately
<suspect> the beta?
<kosh> I don't really see much of a change
<spariticus_rex> i like it a lot
<suspect> apt-get dapper?
<DeadS0ul> the splash screen is fine
<spariticus_rex> but it looks a lot like the breezy
<CheeseBurgerMan> suspect: No, you have to download & install it like you did Breezy
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul: might have to do it manually, not very sure sorry
<suspect> ok
<suspect> how?
<suspect> where?
<DeadS0ul> suspect: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<DeadS0ul> suspect: then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kosh> umm
<DeadS0ul> suspect: it might break though but it usually works
<kosh> don't do that
<suspect> where do i edit?
<suspect> how?
<kosh> 1) you will probably make x not start anymore until you fix the symlink
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<kosh> 2) unless you REALLY know what you are doing you should not be upgrading to dapper
<suspect> well how?
<DeadS0ul> ah
<robotgeek> suspect: cdimage.ubuntu.com has the iso, but you should probably not be using dapper
<DeadS0ul> suspect: download the iso from www.kubuntu.org, try out the live cd first so you can have a sample of it
<kosh> dapper is a development release so that things can be tested and bugs can be worked out
<CheeseBurgerMan> suspect: If you just want it to look like Dapper, get the Crystal Window Decoration from KDE-look.org
<DeadS0ul> kosh: where do I report bugs?
<kosh> suspect: unless you are a linux expert I would not be running dapper
<suspect> lol
<robotgeek> suspect: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/ for what it matters
<suspect> i just wanna see the features
<suspect> and im on kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> live cd then man
<DeadS0ul> it doesn't change your system
<suspect> i know!!
<spariticus_rex> kosh: why do you say that?
<suspect> god lol
<kosh> DeadS0ul: not realy sure to be honest, I have found very few bugs so far and most have been because of things that where left around on my machine
<kosh> spariticus_rex: because dapper has had things break many times while doing upgrades and the odds are that unless someone knows what they are doing they won't be able to get it fixed
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul: you report bugs on launchpad
<DeadS0ul> robotgeek: luanchpad eh, I gues I'll have to google that later
<robotgeek> DeadS0ul: check pm :)
<spariticus_rex> kosh: I suppose so...
<kosh> spariticus_rex: for instance it seems that nearly every upgrade to x wipes out the /usr/bin/X symlink which makes X no longer start until you repair the symlink it should be pointing to Xorg
<robotgeek> kosh: i never has to do that?
<suspect> i want dapper
<DeadS0ul> robotgeek: checked, clicked on, and opend up in konq
<suspect> to see how it is
<spariticus_rex> kosh: do you know why?? it seems like the devs should work on that.
<suspect> and no i don't want a live cd
<robotgeek> suspect: well, i gave you a link
<kosh> spariticus_rex: I have not figured out why it does that yet but it has been reported
<suspect> so stop telling me
<DeadS0ul> suspect: fine, then make another partition and install dapper on it =P
<robotgeek> suspect: it's your system, do as you please
<suspect> and but is it good?
<spariticus_rex> suspect: I think so!
<suspect> lol
<suspect> ys have it
<suspect> ya should know
<suspect> ya*
<robotgeek> suspect: pelase don't use enter as punctuation
<suspect> ok
<suspect> so how do install it again?
<robotgeek> suspect: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/
<suspect> this is ubuntu man
<robotgeek> suspect: same install
<suspect> i know how to install ububntu already
<DeadS0ul> man dropping the enter punctuation habit is gonna be hard to drop, I started with IMs and not irc
<suspect> ubuntu*
<DeadS0ul> suspect: what're you worried bout then?
<robotgeek> suspect: well, it is the same procedure
<suspect> dont you need a cd?
<spariticus_rex> Here you go: download this file: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-i386.iso , burn to CD, boot from CD, follow instructions, have fun!
<DeadS0ul> suspect: downlaoding the cd is part of the procedure man =P
<DeadS0ul> suspect: just put it on a seperate partition
<suspect> how long will it tyake?
<suspect> take*
<DeadS0ul> suspect: bout an hour =P
<_jeff_> long lol
<robotgeek> suspect: depends on your speed, maybe you will prefer a torrent
<spariticus_rex> suspect: depends on your connection. mine takes about 5 hours to download CD, then half an hour toinstall
<suspect> i have optimum online
<_jeff_> yeah its about 700 mb
<suspect> takes like 30 mins
<_jeff_> ok good
<_jeff_> anybody use a composite manager?
<suspect> but when i clcik the link it said open with
<_jeff_> for true transparency and shadows
<_martynda> suspect: save to disk, then burn it with k3b
<suspect> i have to open with
<suspect> when i click the link
<mzinz> I just compiled a theme for Kubuntu but now what?  I did ./configure, make, and make install
<_jeff_> you could copy the link location and use wget to download it
<CheeseBurgerMan> suspect: open a console and type 'wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-i386.iso'
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<_jeff_> if you dont mind downloading with the terminal
* robotgeek watches carefully 
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Window Decorations
<_martynda> suspect: you could also copy and paste the link in your browser and then save it to disk
<_jeff_> cheeseburgerman: lol
<BluesKaj> Any one know where i can find this distro, Ubuntu-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 ?
* _jeff_ gives cheeseburgerman the thumbs up
<suspect> where is it saving at?
<CheeseBurgerMan> suspect: ~
<spariticus_rex> you tell me... lol
<_martynda> to your home dir
<robotgeek> suspect: current dir
<CheeseBurgerMan> spariticus_rex: By default is't the directory the console is in, which, when you start out, is ~
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: whats the command name to open up Control Center? KControl doesn't work in katapult
<_jeff_> blueskaj: lol no, i dont know
<suspect> 17 mins left
<suspect> damn i love my connection
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: K Menu > Run > kcontrol
<_jeff_> mzinz: kcontrol
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: i think you are looking for Ubuntu Breezy
<mzinz> _jeff_: doesn't work in katapult
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: Which is why you go to run. :)
<_jeff_> or he could press alt+f2 then type kcontrol
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: oh haha
<_jeff_> mzinz: yeah, press alt+f2 to get the run dialog, then type kcontrol
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: the theme doesn't show up there either.. it was lipstick im trying to install
<_jeff_> wouldnt that be a style?
<spariticus_rex> isn't there a ubuntu package for that?
<robotgeek> yeah, in dapper there is
<_jeff_> yeah im pretty sure its in the repos
<mzinz> spariticus_rex: maybe... i did ./configure, make, and make install
<_jeff_> possibly universe
<DeadS0ul> krun is cool, you can even hit alt + f2 and type ggi:PORN!
<mzinz> _jeff_: ill check there.
<mzinz> _jeff_: what does ./configure, make, and make install do... exactly?
<_jeff_> deads0ul: lol really?
<DeadS0ul> try it
<DeadS0ul> ggi is images.google.com
<BluesKaj> I ran the kubuntu live cd , no luck ...it just stalls
<DeadS0ul> there are so many web shortcuts it's great
<_jeff_> mzinz: configure checks out your computer to see if everythings there, make configures a build environment to install
<CheeseBurgerMan> make install...installs
<_jeff_> mzinz: then make install installs it
<robotgeek> !compile
<_jeff_> yeha
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<DeadS0ul> _jeff_: try imdb:porn hehe
<mzinz> _jeff_: hmm.. so why doesn't my theme show uP?
<_jeff_> lol
<_jeff_> thats awesome
<_jeff_> im gonna use that
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: Is it a window decoration, or a style?
<_jeff_> yeah is it a windeco or style?
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: nevermind i see it no
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good. :D
<_jeff_> lol
<_jeff_> where is everybody from?
<_jeff_> im canadian
<robotgeek> !kofftopic
<ubotu> kofftopic is, like, Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<_jeff_> lol screw off
<robotgeek> _jeff_: i'm trying to make #kubuntu-offtopic popular :)
<_jeff_> lol
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: where are styles stored on my computer? I need to replace the version i have with the old one
<DeadS0ul> dammit I forgot my freenode password
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: I don't remember exactly.
<CheeseBurgerMan> /usr/share/apps/kwin/ & /usr/lib/kde3/kwin
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grr
<BluesKaj> where can i DL the new k8 kernel pkg ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> /usr/lib/kde3
<_jeff_> lol hes just full of directory knowledge
<spariticus_rex> how do i clear my run history in kde?
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: is this a cd your are trying to boot?
<BluesKaj> I tested with the live cd but it fails
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: hmm, i think i saw something on the devel list, moment
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: is this flight 6?
<BluesKaj> apparently the newer 2.6 kernel with the K8 desu=ignation works on AMD 64 machines
<BluesKaj> designation
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: have you tried it with flight 6?
<BluesKaj> sorry dunno what flight 6 is ?
<davix> how do I configure my system locales?
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<robotgeek> davix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<spariticus_rex> How to clear run history?
<davix> robotgeek, i tried, it just generates to locales already configured
<robotgeek> davix: base-config, maybe?
<davix> i'll try
<davix> no such thing
<robotgeek> davix: hmm, moment
<davix> sure
<BluesKaj> ok, robotgeek I found flight6 ...DLing as we speak...thx :)
<robotgeek> davix: isn't there a gui you could do this in (for layouts and stuff) in System Settings -> Regions
<davix> it's not for the layout
<davix> just to remove some undeeded system locales
<BluesKaj> robotgeek: , that's the latest kernel , the 2.6 ?
<robotgeek> davix: you might need to isntall the language support pack, not very sure how to do it
<robotgeek> davix: ah, okay. not sure, sorry
<mzinz> How do i enable menu transparency in my themes?
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: Control Center > Appearence & Themes > Style > Effects tab
<davix> THANKS robotgeek
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: software tint, software blend, xrender blend
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: whats the difference, which is the highest qual?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have not a clue
<BluesKaj> anyway thx for the helps gents ...c ya later , 99
<DeadS0ul> woo menu transparency =D
<_jeff_> whats the package for flash in konqueror and stuff again?
<robotgeek> _jeff_: breezy or dapper?
<_jeff_> breeziness
<robotgeek> hmm, flashplayer-nonfree or something like that
<robotgeek> _jeff_, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jeff_> ahh fine
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: when i try to download a .deb, it just tries to open it in Konquerer... resulting in a corrupt file.. what can i do?
<_jeff_> you mean knoqueror opens it in kate and it results in corrupt file?
<_jeff_> that happens for me too
<robotgeek> mzinz: right click download?
<mzinz> robotgeek: not a direct link..
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: You could also try KGet.
<_jeff_> kde-look right?
<mzinz> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<mzinz> _jeff_: yeah
<_jeff_> lol
<_jeff_> i get the same problems
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use Firefox with FlashGot and KGet. ;)
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: well ive been using Konquerer.. maybe i should just use it for file browsing though
<_jeff_> i love konqueror though
<mzinz> CheeseBurgerMan: do most people use it for internet browsing as well?
<DeadS0ul> i'm all apt-get baby
<CheeseBurgerMan> mzinz: You can continue using Konqeuror
<_jeff_> its so fast even with many tabs open
<_jeff_> unlike firefox
<_jeff_> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> But it doesn't have NoScript, ForecastFox, and all the other extensions I use. :)
<mzinz> Well.. how can i download this .deb??
<DeadS0ul> _jeff_:  *cough* ggi:porn *cough*
<_jeff_> deads0ul: yeah console + apt-get rules over any package manager
<kosh> konqueror uses about 1/10th the memory of firefox or less
<kosh> what does the noscript extension do?
<spariticus_rex> DeadS0ul: what is with you and ggi?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Allows you to enable javascript for only certain sites.
<_jeff_> deads0ul: *cough* WINK *cough*
<DeadS0ul> web shortcuts in general acutally
<_jeff_> spart, ggi is google image search
<_jeff_> ggi:porn is google image search for porn
<spariticus_rex> i know that, but what is with your obsession with pr0n?
<spariticus_rex> heh/
<_jeff_> deads0ul: yakuake+apt-get/apt-cache=dominance
<DeadS0ul> spariticus_rex: i'm a guy..
<_jeff_> lol
<spariticus_rex> so'm I...
<DeadS0ul> whats' yakuake?
<_jeff_> its a console like the quake console
<_jeff_> you press f12 and it slide in from the top of the screen
<DeadS0ul> this I gotta try out
<_jeff_> you type ur command and click something else and it goes away
<_jeff_> and it looks good
<_jeff_> has pseudo transparency
<spariticus_rex> wow! is it part of dapper repos?
<_jeff_> i think you can find the .deb on kde-look
<_jeff_> i dotn know
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in the breezy repos too...
<_jeff_> search kde-look
<_jeff_> lol err try the repos first
<_jeff_> its pretty cool though
<spariticus_rex> it is part of dapper repos!
<spariticus_rex> and at ~70k it's hard to resist.
<_jeff_> also xcompmgr is cool too
<_jeff_> you can get true transparency and shadows on windows
<DeadS0ul> sweet jesus
<CheeseBurgerMan> Woooooooooooooow
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's very cool. :)
<spariticus_rex> if only it would work with my hardware...
<_jeff_> and it doesnt suck or waste a lot of resources
<spariticus_rex> my poor Radeon 7500 mobile won't handle it very well, i don't think
<_jeff_> lol im on a radeon M6 and it works pretty well
<_jeff_> and my video card is lame
<_jeff_> there isnt even a driver for my card
<spariticus_rex> Know of any good guides for getting 3D (with comp) working for my card?
<_jeff_> apt-cache search fglrx
<_jeff_> try that
<spariticus_rex> ahh, unfortunately fglrx doesn't support my graphics card...
<_jeff_> lol it doesnt supprt mine either
<DeadS0ul> just installed xcomp-mgar
<_jeff_> ::(
<DeadS0ul> how do I configure it?
<_jeff_> you have to add some stuff to ur xorg.conf
<spariticus_rex> _jeff_: and you have transparency that doesn't destroy your system's performance?
<_jeff_> if anybody knows where i can find it i can tell you what to add
<_jeff_> sparticus: it gets a bit slow with fullscreen windows, but otherwise its great
<DeadS0ul> i gotta go to work
<DeadS0ul> I'll cya guys later
<spariticus_rex> cya
<CheeseBurgerMan> Later
<_jeff_> take it easy man
<_jeff_> but
<_jeff_> dude hold on
<DeadS0ul> hmm?
<_jeff_> ur kwin will crash every now and then if you dont add that stuff to ur xorg.conf
<DjDarkman> hy can someone give me an example on how to unrar a file in the current directory?
<_jeff_> when that happens you just have to get to a krun or console and type kwin
<DeadS0ul> I see
<DeadS0ul> i'm gonna get late if I don't leave now, can you just e-mail me some simple instructions?
<_jeff_> it will tell you what to add to ur xorg.conf file too
<_jeff_> yeah
<DjDarkman> (in the cli)
<_jeff_> whats ur email
<DeadS0ul> spawn57@yahoo.com
<_jeff_> ok cool
<_jeff_> take it easy
<DeadS0ul> you too
<DeadS0ul> cya
<spariticus_rex> DjDarkman: man unrar
<spariticus_rex> that will give you the instructions for use.
<DjDarkman> spariticus_rex: tried it but doesn`t have example
<spariticus_rex> unrar e NAME.rar
<spariticus_rex> I think...
<DjDarkman> ohhh thanks spariticus_rex i wrote unrar -e name.rar
<spariticus_rex> ahh.
<_jeff_> does anybody know where the xorg.conf file is?
<robotgeek> _jeff_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> _jeff_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> is also useful
<_jeff_> what for?
<spariticus_rex> reconfiguring xorg if necessary.
<_jeff_> ok cool
<_jeff_> thanks
<ExcaliBer> hello
<ExcaliBer> ok i think i instaslled dapper
<ExcaliBer> i dont knwo though
<ExcaliBer> i did sudo apt-get update
<ExcaliBer> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<suspect> hello
<suspect> i need help please
<Excaliber> PLEASE!!!!!!!!
<robotgeek> Excaliber: help you with what?
<Excaliber> dapper
<Excaliber> i did the update
<robotgeek> Excaliber: what with dapper? (did we not warn you earlier)
<Excaliber> sudo apt-get update
<Excaliber> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<robotgeek> Excaliber: did you not download the cd iso?
<Excaliber> no
<robotgeek> Excaliber: cause you are not making sense at all
<Excaliber> yeah
<Excaliber> when i try burning it the linux crashesh
<Excaliber> crashes
<kosh> the entire linux box crashes when you burn a cd? it is not just the single program that is dieing?
<Excaliber> when i put cdimage burn
<Excaliber> it crashes
<kosh> what crashes? just the cd program?
<Excaliber> no the whole os
<Excaliber> and is this upgrade real or beta?
<kosh> hmm the only way I know of that trying to burn a cd would crash the os would be a hardware issue
<Excaliber> like the mouse laggs
<Excaliber> the cursor start lagging
<Excaliber> and then freezes
<Excaliber> thatw as random
<Excaliber> lol
<kosh> it sounds like a hardware issue
<Excaliber> will dapper come with kubuntu/
<Excaliber> ?
<kosh> there will be a kubuntu for dapper yes
<Excaliber> cool
<Excaliber> you have dapper?
<Hobbsee> Excaliber: there's one now...
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<hupp3l> hey
<hupp3l> how can I access files from my windows partition?
<davix> can I make hddtemp work for a normal user and not root only?
<Hobbsee> !+windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Chaks> hi all
<Chaks> how good is kubuntu to be as server ?
<Chaks> thick server for thin clients
<noaXess> can somebody check my xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670751 , i want install dapper drake 6 fl6 on my asus notebook w1v, x starts but the monitor doesn't come up
<noaXess> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252 there is the aticonfig tool.. but where to get this?
<atul> hi I just upgraded to dapper, my kde taskbar is all screwed up. Can anyone help?
<atul> anybody here??
<noaXess> yea
<noaXess> me
<noaXess> i dunno about your problem.. cause i can't install dapper
<noaXess> my x11 want start :(
<Hobbsee> hmmm...he left
<Hobbsee> noaXess: i think there was someone else with that problem...
<noaXess> Hobbsee: yea?.. i just try now update/upgrade system from command and then try again..
<Hobbsee> does !xhangs fix it?
<Hobbsee> !+xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<noaXess> the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works fine.. no errors..
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<noaXess> Hobbsee: after dpkg-reconf.. i can start kde and monitor is still blank... i can do a ctrl+alt+f1 and go back with alt+f8.. no change
<noaXess> fist upgrade.. then test next steps..
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> what type of video card do you have?
<noaXess> Hobbsee: on apt-get upgrade there are some xserver-xorg packages..
<Hobbsee> yep, upgrade them then..
<noaXess> ato radeon mobility x700 128mb
<noaXess> ..ati..
<noaXess> its an asus w1v notebook with max res. 1680x1050
<noaXess> http://www.asusnotebook.ch/detail_W1V.html
<noaXess> i want test it and write a notebook test wiki..
<mornfall> it's biiig
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<noaXess> how can i check, which driver is installed and used?
<noaXess> ...which grafic driver..
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Do you know a program to convert between timezones ?
<Meatme> that;s like asking if danny has ever met an ass he can't rub his face in
<Hobbsee> Meatme: that's inappropriate
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: check timeanddate.com
<callie> yo
<callie> wot up?
<callie> who's lost X?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: found the person who had trouble earlier
<mornfall> Meatme: what are you up to?
<mornfall> Pupeno: kde clock can show you current time in different zones btw
<callie> as i recall all i did Hobbsee was delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority and regenerate my xorg.conf, that seemed to sort it all out for me
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Pupeno> mornfall: I know, I use that. But someone tells me something happens at 7pm CET and I dan't have a clue even what CET is.
<mornfall> Pupeno: central european time -- mine :)
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: timeanddate.com
<callie> central european time Pupeno
<Hobbsee> :P
<mornfall> well, CEST now :)
<callie> lol
<mornfall> (central european summer time)
<mornfall> daylight savings and all
* callie hugs BST
<mornfall> GMT+2
<Pupeno> timeanddate.com doesn't know what CET is.
<mornfall> GMT+1 during winter
<Hobbsee> drat
<callie> weird that i happened to look at xchat just now Hobbsee
<noaXess> Hobbsee: who?
<Hobbsee> noaXess: callie
<noaXess> callie: hi.. you had problem with an ati grafic to start X?
<callie> noaXess, no im running Nvidia here
<callie> just out of curiosity noaXess did it happen after update/dist-upgrade?
<noaXess> callie: now, fresh install dapper drake 6, it starts, x starts but monitor still blank
<callie> ah, dont think i can help you then noaXess, im running 5.10 here, tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<Hobbsee> oh i thought you were using dapper
<noaXess> callie: ok.. thx
<Dasnipa`> woot woot for #ubuntu+2   yay edgy eft
<nalioth_zZz> Dasnipa`: there will be no #ubuntu+2
<Dasnipa`> oh there already is,,, apparently "tritium_ made me do it" says the topic
<Meatme> mornfall Meatme: what are you up to?
<Meatme> searching of course
<Meatme> hey, anyone play with the alpha1 release of Simply_Mepis?
<Meatme> trying to figure out if it is possible to retain the ability to change resolutions after installing the nvidia driver
<Meatme> so far, no luck
<Meatme> and damned if i know why
<Meatme> well, i know why
<Meatme> looking for a work around
<tyler> How do I make the clock in Kubuntu not use military time?
<BlankC> tyler: right click on the clock and select 'Dat and time format'
<C-O-L-T> Where is Kubuntu/Ubuntu BETA, today is April the 20th
<C-O-L-T> Riddell: Where is Kubuntu BETA? Today is April the 20th
<C-O-L-T> ??
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: Riddell is likely asleep
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: what do you know about Kubuntu BETA?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: it should be out imminently, i think.
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I am asking it because I am going after this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule, and today Dapper Drake Beta should be out
<MrKev1n> !dapper release
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MrKev1n
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta is the most up to date thing i've seen
<MrKev1n> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<MrKev1n> C-O-L-T use the tinyurl link!
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: ubuntu beta isnt out yet either. just wait
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: now appeared the beta version. SO PEOPLE AROUND HERE KUBUNTU BETA IS NOW OUT
<Hobbsee> what?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: where's the direct link for that?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: go down on the page and you can download the beta versiom
<Hobbsee> no, those current links point to flight 6
<Hobbsee> besides, i'ts only 8am UTC - that's still ages in the day for it to be released
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I am in Romania you know that is why here Beta should be out. In a few hours it will be there because they made the Beta pages look for this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?highlight=%28beta%29
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I have not looked at the iso images but I think that soon they change the address
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: it was a small mistake
<C-O-L-T> )
<C-O-L-T> :)
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: at the top of the page writes work in progress so they are making the page now probably, loading iso's and so on
<MrKev1n> ubuntu release code is 6-06 representing 6th month release in 2006
<MrKev1n> the beta release for dapppper has been out for some months... the frozen stable release will be on 1st June
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: no, the ubuntu pages are in UTC time, as people are from all over the world, and it's only 8am in UTC time.  it was said it would be some time on the 20th
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is in the UK, and probably isnt even awake yet.
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n: no you are mistaken the things. There were out just Flight releases, this is the BETA testing release
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I see, I understand I know that now in UK is around 8 o' clock here is 11 o' clock
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> here, it's 6pm 20/4
<MrKev1n> C-O-L-T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: anyway they are making the page's for both derivatives right now so soon we will see the iso's over there
<Hobbsee> yes
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n: I have read thousand times, look at it April the 20th Beta release and look to these pages if you don't believe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?highlight=%28beta%29
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I am excited about the beta, would like to try cause I switched to fedora :)
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: you can grab flight 6, update, and you'll have close to the beta
<Hobbsee> they're all just snapshots, and you can go from any snapshot, update, and get to the latest version...
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I know, but the main problem of it, I had flight 5 but always crashed when I made documents in oo.org so it was not a stable flight for me, that is why I decided to switch to fedora which was the first stable distro having GNOME 2.14 and KDE 3.5
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I would like to try just the live cd of the beta
<Hobbsee> beta will have it's problems too...
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I know, the final release will be the perfect one
<chavo> C-O-L-T, there are daily iso releases also
<chavo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060420/
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I really like this channel because here people don't kick you if you talk with somebody about another distro :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<chavo> no were just secretly plotting our revenge in the background
<chavo> oops
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: so as I see now everybody is around Dapper Beta, not I am the only one interested in it :)
<chavo> C-O-L-T, I've been running dapper for months
* Hobbsee has too
<C-O-L-T> chavo: that is neither the BETA release nor the FINAL-STABLE release
* MrKev1n has also
<chavo> good lord man stop shouting at me
<chavo> I dont make the damn thing
<chavo> I dont owe you anything buddy
<C-O-L-T> chavo: I am not shouting, I just highlighted the main points ideas :). Don't be angry, I am sorry
<chavo> well the point were all trying to make is that BETA is just a name, dapper is very stable
<C-O-L-T> chavo: Dapper is not a stable distribution, now shapes up, beta is just a step after flights. The final release will be shipped out at 1 June
<C-O-L-T> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<chavo> ok thanks for clearing things up buddy
<C-O-L-T> chavo: look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<C-O-L-T> chavo: where are you from buddy :)?
<MrKev1n> C-O-L-T: what are you after ? there have been BETA releases for some time. The final release (stable) release is 1st June
<Hobbsee> MrKev1n: true, but they've been called different things
<MrKev1n> :)
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n:  no it is not the same, there were Flight releases
<C-O-L-T> not BETA :)
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n:  BETA unites all the developements during Flight series
<MrKev1n> i just did an upgrade from breezy to dapper and have been getting upgrades each day... i have not used a flight or a beta or whatever... and i have had no problems for the last month!
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n: probably, but have not you noticed that you get 100 updates per day?
<MrKev1n> yes... so what6?
<MrKev1n> thats good as far as i am concerned..
<MrKev1n> i pointed you to that last link 16 mins earlier
<MrKev1n> C-O-L-T: I am just trying to help you... i will leave here for a while so that my stress levels dont go any higher...:(
<C-O-L-T> MrKev1n: I upgraded too, but for be the upgrade crashed and I needed to reinstall everything, and then I installed Flight 5 and crashed a few times at opening OO.org Writer
<chavo> MrKev1n, just /ignore him
<C-O-L-T> chavo: I did not want to hurt anybody, but he does not understands the point
<Hobbsee> chavo: it seems weird.  some of us have no problems, yet others cant boot.
<Hobbsee> or have a blank screen when tehy login
<C-O-L-T> We were talking to Hobbsee about the Beta release and he said always not 100% right things for me, and I just tried to explain him like to you that is why i highlighted a few words you too
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: that is true for some works dapper for some can not even upgrade like I
<C-O-L-T> D
<C-O-L-T> :D
<Hobbsee> why cant you upgrade?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: upgrade started and then at a moment I got an error and than everything crashed
<Hobbsee> what error?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I don't know, I don't remember, it was a month ago
<Hobbsee> well it's likely been fixed by nwo
<Hobbsee> did you file a bug for it?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee:  nope :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hey :)
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell - how are you going today?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we have a current ETA for the beta?
<GMullen> can someone sugest a noob guide to kubuntu
<Tm_T> wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<Hobbsee> GMullen: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UserDocumentation
<Tm_T> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<GMullen> thx Hobb
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: thanks for everything, need to go now, bye
<Hobbsee> bye
<bpm> can anybody help me to sync my windows mobile 5 device with kubuntu?
<GMullen> can kubuntu read ntfs?
<Tm_T> sure
<GMullen> ok then i must not be doing this right
<Eulchen> but not write :(
<Tm_T> Eulchen: that can too, not with warranty, but yes, mostly works
<Eulchen> ah good to know
<bobyfixer> i love kubuntu
<GMullen> i'm trying to get some video files from my XP pro partion
<Tm_T> Eulchen: yeah, "not with warranty" means anything can happens with it :p
<GMullen> but what i think is it mounted "folder" is locked
<Eulchen> gmullen just look that your windows partition is mounted and enabled
<Tm_T> GMullen: file rights are wrong, you have to add umask(?) parameter to mount/fstab
<Eulchen> go system and enable
<Tm_T> Eulchen: it's not always that simple ;)
<GMullen> ....
<GMullen> heh
<Tm_T> GMullen: how you mounted it?
* GMullen is t3h noob
<Tm_T> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<GMullen> i didn't
<Tm_T> ;)
<GMullen> but it wont let me mount
<Tm_T> GMullen: ubotu knows lots of cool things just listen ;)
<GMullen> saying already mounted
<GMullen> kk
<Eulchen> look in kdesktop kmenu system            go to file and mount points in admin mode you can set it right
<Eulchen> make it that you own the windows partition
<GMullen> ok
* Eulchen is playing  [Blondie]  - Heart of Glass (192kbps)  [Noatun] 
<GMullen> no usable windows/mac partitions found
<Eulchen> Gmullen have u looked in kdesktop system?
<GMullen> no idea what that is
<Eulchen> you have  k-menu topmost left
<GMullen> yes
<Eulchen> go system settings
<GMullen> ok
<Eulchen> then to disk and file settings  you must switch to admin
<GMullen> ok
<Eulchen> your windows is hda1
<GMullen> sda1 yes
<Eulchen> ok modify it that you and your group owns it ;)
<GMullen> thank you
<Eulchen> you welcome
<Eulchen> media
* Eulchen is playing  [Blondie]  - Fan Mail (192kbps)  [Noatun] 
<Hobbsee> Eulchen: please kill that spam
<Eulchen> yup
<GMullen> can linux play *.wmv
<Eulchen> im forbidden to spam ask hobsee
<GMullen> never
<GMullen> ...
<GMullen> nevermind
<GMullen> google's working again
<Hobbsee> Eulchen: i meant the noatun messages :P
<Hobbsee> noaXess: ping?
<_tyler> I need a .aiz file to use as a plugin for this karabra thing.  On kde-look.org, it gave me a tarred folder... how can i uncompress and .aiz it?
<Eulchen> you can choose from right mouse menu unpack or use the tarr command in termina
<vinboy> how do I restart my X server without logging out??
<e-coder> anybody there?
<e-coder> need help with my xorg config
<slow-motion> hallo
<noiesmo> when I try to apt-get install nvidia-glx i'm am incountering a dpkg-divert from when I had ati card but i am unable to remove diversion is there a way to force install or modify the diversions file in /var/lib/dpkg without getting unexpected EOF
<Kabal> Taskbar V2 - Is there a DEB file anywhere? Does anyone have this software?
<nir> hello
<nir> where i can get the most updated source.list configuration ?
<otter42> Can anyone help with a compiler problem?
<otter42> #define DATA_TYPE CV_32FC1
<otter42> I get: gcc-3.4: installation problem, cannot exec `as'
<otter42> (whoops. Disregard the #define DATA_TYPE...)
<otter42> I've done research online, and nothing seems to give me an answer. I have installed 3.4 from adept, and I've used it to compile other things.
<sYnie> hello
<sYnie> is it possible to download the kernel sources (2.6.15-20 of dapper) with the same config, as the kernel-binary ?
<Kabal> apt-get moo
<Kabal>          (__)
<Kabal>          (oo)
<Kabal>    /------\/
<Kabal>   / |    ||
<Kabal>  *  /\---/\
<Kabal>     ~~   ~~
<Kabal> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<tara> sal
<munzir> Hi, I have 3 pc's behind a router. two linux and one windows. the router automagically made nat rules like
<munzir> Idx Type Interface       Outside Address                Inside Address                 Use
<munzir>   1 NAPT Internet        96.50.33.43:51978             192.168.1.251:3142             1
<munzir> where that internal ip is the windows one. Why those nat rules are set to windows only?
<visik7> uh ?
<visik7> u can redirect an external port only to one internal machine
<munzir> visik7: yes the question which machine is choosen by default? I didn't made those rules
<visik7> no one u choose probably by a web panel
<kubuntutaotao> ktorrent crashed,signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<munzir> visik7: no for sure I didn't. Unless windows convince the router to do this somehow!
<visik7> munzir: maybe upnp
<munzir> visik7: maybe. I will flush all those rules then and guess this won't interrupt the internet connection, right?
<visik7> is a linux router ?
<munzir> visik7: the router is a speedtouch 585i
<visik7> yes but has linux inside ?
<slow-motion> bbl
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<MrFaber> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee
<MrFaber> I have problems with KDE and the Display section
<MrFaber> Since I have changed the monitor power saving under display
<MrFaber> my kde session starts with wrong resolution (1024x768 instead of 1366x768)
<MrFaber> and I can only change resolution with krandrtray
<MrFaber> The Display sections allows me only 1024 so it doesn't uses correct DPMS and no xorg
<MrFaber> xorg.conf
<MrFaber> What can I do?
<MrFaber> If I delete my user profile KDE starts with correct solution
<MrFaber> and KDM always has the correct one
<Hobbsee> not sure on that, sorry
<MrFaber> np, thanks
<MrFaber> It is very weird, hm I should ask in Dapper channel
<MrFaber> Does anyone knows where Display settings get saved?
<Excaliber> hello
<Excaliber> i need help
<Excaliber> i installed dappper but i can't go on the desktop
<Excaliber> hello?
<Excaliber> hello
<MrFaber> Excaliber: I would join #ubuntu+1
<Excaliber> omg
<Excaliber> they not helping
<MrFaber> Excaliber: they are no full time workers for the price you paid for ubuntu
<MrFaber> Excaliber: and Dapper is not stable
<Hobbsee> !tell Excaliber about ask
<Hobbsee> that might help you, in getting help
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> i have my kicker bar on top of the screen and an external windowbar on the bottom
<milestone> is it possible to place other applets than the window bar itself into the windowbar? to get my kicker bar a little clearer?
<milestone> i cannot dsrag the applets down
<milestone> they remain on the kicker bar
<milestone> any help is highly appreciated
<Hobbsee> milestone: right click, move?
<milestone> Hobbsee: as i said the remain on the main bar
<_gonzo> hello
<MrFaber> hi
<MrFaber> I have found a solution for my problem
<_gonzo> I seek a net-snmp advanced user
<_gonzo> :)
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: it was .kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: ah....okay...
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: don't know why KDE has its own Display sections which doesn't work with xorg.conf together
* Danamania is having a small konsole issue. I used to run debian, and starting konsole there as "konsole --noxft" would start it up without antialiased text. The same konsole option seems to be there in my kubuntu install (6.06), but running "konsole --noxft" still starts up with antialiased text - any ideas where I'm going wrong?
<Danamania> ahh. it's a KDE 3.5+ bug. all good =). http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114658
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 114658 in general "Konsole --noxft switch doesn't work" [Normal,New] 
<pooh22> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi
<pooh22> is there an easy way to get wpa configured in dapper flight 6?
<pooh22> the wireless system settings only talks about encryption, but not which WEP/WPA/WPA2 (but itlooks like WEP is implied)
<pooh22> wpasupplicant is installed
<Hobbsee> pooh22: install knetworkmanager, and do it from tehre
<pooh22> Hobbsee, tnx I'll check that out
<kubuntutaotao> does somebody know why ktorrent is always crashed?
<Hobbsee> kubuntutaotao: define "always crashed" - what do you do to produce the crash?
<Dru> lo all
<Hobbsee> hi Dru
<kubuntutaotao> Hobbsee:program KTorrent(ktorrent) had crashed,cause signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<Hobbsee> can you pastebin the backtrace?
<Hobbsee> (the other tab, on that dialog)
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<pooh22> Hobbsee, WOW! that's brilliant!!! :-)
<Hobbsee> pooh22: i know!
* Hobbsee uses it all the time :D
<kubuntutaotao> Hobbsee:when ktorrent start
<Dru> anyone know where I can get the latest Wine .deb package as the wine repository still has .11
<Hobbsee> kubuntutaotao: okay, and can you paste the debug/backtrace thingo to the pastebin please
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<Hobbsee> Dru: try winehq.com
<kubuntutaotao> Hobbsee:where?
<Dru> OK just I looked on the WineHQ & the deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ they give still has .11 if you look in it
<Hobbsee> kubuntutaotao: the pastebin?  pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> Dru: what's the latest?
* Hobbsee isnt that familiar with the recent versoins of wine
<Dru> .12
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Dru: compile it?
* Dru gets me noob hat off & will go look it up
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Hobbsee> Dru: ^
<Dru> many thanks
<Dru> only been testing Linux for 2 weeks lol, been using PC for 18 years so time to learn something new
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> or just wait, either way
<Dru> best to try things imho, or you never learn the juicy stuff
<Hobbsee> true...then again, do you want to know?  :P
<Snake[Sleep] > Dru: learn now so that your up to speed with *nix when vista hell is released upon the planet ;)
<Dru> have only fobar my install once so far
<Dru> my HW cannot handle M$ Vista so will not be going there
<Snake[Sleep] > No ones hardware can
<Dru> only thing stopping me converting my main PC is the missus using it
<Snake[Sleep] > except dedicated PC gamers that invest $800 into their rig each time a new vid card is out
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> only once?  that's pathetic
<Dru> XP2000 768Mb 646GB HD space
* Hobbsee has fubar'd her install so many times (or just plain decided she didnt like something she did), that sh'es pretty much learned the installer, and only needs to glance at it to partition the disk :D
* Snake[Sleep]  runs oOOOooooo nooo I only got 64gigs of a ram!! I can play HL2 and Fear at full settings but vistas not gonna run!!!!!!!!!
<Dru> the SCSI room heater machine
<Dru> has 6HDs inside
<Hobbsee> Snake[Sleep] : hehe
<Snake[Sleep] > I got a prescott...not the coolest PC intel ever built
<Snake[Sleep] > prc**
<Dru> built this machine from scratch & added window etc
<Snake[Sleep] > Dru: same
<sml> is an installed 'live cd' the same result as just installing the 'install cd' ?
<Snake[Word] > sml: how does one install a live cd (except dapper, in which case, yes)
<Dru> Lian-Li case atacked with a jigsaw very nerve racking
<condor> all at all
<bpm> is ther a kubuntu kernel wich supports loadable modules?
<condor> Somebody can help me?
<sml> Snake: yes i recall dapper has the install icon on the desktop
<condor> I'm don't speak english very well! !
<Snake[Word] > sml: yes, dapper live disks use ubuntu, those are the same as an install
<Snake[Word] > errrr not ubuntu, I ment expresso
* Snake[Word]  is out of it
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Snake[Word] > sml: be warned its still in deep development, and failure rate is generally pretty high >.<
<condor> i have installed Kubuntu 5.10 in my laptop but I can't listen to music..I don't know the reason
<sml> Snake .... cool and one more question please :) ... if i just install updates to flight 5 will that give me flight 6 ?
<Snake[Word] > sml: yep
<sml> Snake ... cool .. i'll cancel my flight 6 download.
<Dru> I still dont know what anything sounds like as I am testing on a Compaq EN SFF PIII 450 & I have not found a distro that recognises the onboard sound
<Snake[Word] > sml: just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it should actually bring you PAST flight 6, and into beta
<Hobbsee> Dru: in alsamixer, is everything turned up?  what about in kmix?  check that nothing's muted
<Snake[Word] > alright im out
<Snake[Word] > pz
<Dru> see there is a new Debian released with some major bug fixes RC2
<xwolf-> which program should i install to have .rar files created and unpacked?
<h3sp4wn> rar
<Dru> .tar you mean
<xwolf-> no, .rar
<justanotheruser> i think sudo updatedb & doesn't work here (it says bash: mypassword: command not found )
<DeadS0ul> god dammit, kubuntu doesn't read my /etc/modprobe.d/asound config on boot time for some god damn reason
<maximus> hi all
<maximus> having a problem with kopete in breezy
<maximus> it keeps crashing each time I go to Settings -> configure
<maximus> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> maximus: there's a bug already from this, you're welcome to contribute to it
<Hobbsee> maximus: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/37657
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37657 in kdenetwork kopete "Kopete Configure Crash" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<_wombat> KOffice any betta than OpenOffice?
<_wombat> oh hi and salutations trend setters
<maximus> Hobbsee: hmm i guess no fix yet eh
<maximus> maybe i should just upgrade to dapper
<Dru> here you go what you think http://www.dru.own.it
<Dru> been playing about
<dereks> _wombat: thats a matter of opinion
<_wombat> lol @ honeypot u lil fag
<maximus> ?
<_wombat> you need a DNS injection
<dereks> LOL
<Hobbsee> !+coc
<ubotu> from memory, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Hobbsee> oh hi dereks
<dereks> hey Hobbsee
<_wombat> its an ok distro, I been playing with "damn small" ... its another ok distro.. f that was polite
<dereks> _wombat: ok, whats your point? they serve 2 different purposes
<_wombat> yeah
<_wombat> they do
<_wombat> "damn small" geared for older harware, but interestingly they learnt how to get tjhe OS to run entirely from RAM.. which.. maakes it lightning fast on any i386
<_wombat> ubuntu has a more.. conventional approach... its, nice
<_wombat> lol
<_wombat> any aussies in the house
<Hobbsee> _wombat: yeah
<_wombat> moderator bots is a bit 1984
<_wombat> this must be american er something
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Mukmaster> Oh yea
<dereks> _wombat: they wouldn't be needed if it wasn't for trolls
<Mukmaster> Yea
<Hobbsee> darn trolls
<dereks> not mentioning names
<_wombat> trolls? whats that
<_wombat> you mean spamers?
<Mukmaster> Oh ok here goes
<Mukmaster> Does Kubuntu have any openGL suport
<Mukmaster> I know i doesnt have directX becuse thats an M$ only thing
<_wombat> prolly need nvidia drivers for X , yeah they're out for debian and this is a clone
<Mukmaster> Sweet
<Mukmaster> Hmm
<_wombat> so hows ur breezy badger?
<_wombat> ffs, what a pick up line
<milestone> Can I have more than one kicker bar at the same time?
<milestone> on on top and one at the bottom?
<Hobbsee> milestone: yes, right click on kicker, add panel
<_wombat> dunno, where's the techies?
<Mgrvln> digikam wont detect my camera and using /media:/sda1 as a mount point wont work either. any ideas?
<_wombat> where's that millionaire guy.. recall him from space top answer the questions
* Hobbsee beds
<_wombat> nite
<Hobbsee> Mgrvln: use /media/sda1
<Mgrvln> k
<Danamania> zzz here too
<_wombat> same, you all aussie?
<_wombat> i have a spare pillow
* Danamania is
<Mgrvln> Hobbsee nope
<_wombat> yeah you are
<milestone> Hobbsee thanx
<milestone> finally i figured it out
<_wombat> although Dana is american
<Danamania> which dana?
<_wombat> the name
<_wombat> hey was there many fixes to Breezy Badger... lol, my ol man would turn in his grave
<_wombat> i just spent half a day installing that pesky Badger
<Danamania> or eastern european
<_wombat> I was getting corrupt installations and all sorts
<_wombat> yeah true east europe.. you are fropm there
<Danamania> relatives on my dads side are
<_wombat> eastern block country?
<_wombat> ..u know like east germany and them
<_wombat> before the re-unification
<_wombat> yeah so I got it installed fine anywat
<_wombat> anyway
<_wombat> had to do it package by package with apt-get or it fell over
<munzir> Hi, my /etc/hosts contains a line of 127.0.1.1, why not 127.0.0.1? what's this ip for?
<_wombat> localhost
<_wombat> thats you silly
<_wombat> 127.0.0.1 is for localhost, good for testing stuff on a local server
<Kamping_Kaiser> _wombat, i dont think 'you silly' is quite accurate
<Kamping_Kaiser> hes asking about 1.1
<_wombat> also known as a dhcp loopback address
<Kamping_Kaiser> not 0.1
<_wombat> but yeah localhost
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: thax for you politeness
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir, i have to be, the ops know me in all my guises ;)
<_wombat> ?welcome
<munzir> _wombat: where is it that 1.1 is also localhost documented?
<_wombat> dude I dunno, type localjost in wikipedia and read away
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir, the 127.0.0.x range is reserved for loopbacks and whatever you want to put there. afaik.
<_wombat> localhost
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.1 isnt the standard loopback though
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: yes 127.0.0.x but what about 127.0.x.x?
<_wombat> nope its usually 127.0.0.1 infact i haven't ever seen it as anything else
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir, hte whole 127 range
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have dapper installed? can you check your hosts file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its um. /24 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir, i do have dapper, but both are updated breezys, both at 0.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have never seen loopback on 1.1 by default... but maybe i'm weird
<_wombat> is dapper a better deal than breezy?
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, you are right. all the 127 range seems to be lo
<Kamping_Kaiser> _wombat, imo yes, if only from the "openoffice works now" perspective
<munzir> _wombat: definitely
<munzir> _wombat: In linux world every  day carries new software features that someone really miss. Leave alone 8 months perios
<munzir> networkmanager is really great
<_wombat> strange, i just downloaded this distro but it turned out to be Breezy
<_wombat> from the main site
<dereks> _wombat: breezy is the current release
<Kamping_Kaiser> _wombat, most likely - untill dapper is stable
<_wombat> ah ok, I have open office on "damn small" already  .. those guys update regular
<francesca> Ciao a tutti
<_wombat> lol.. nite all
<dereks> _wombat: ubuntu has a 6month release cycle, so you get updated packages every 6 months
<_wombat> yeah
<francesca> qualc1 parla italiano?
<_wombat> i seen that, lol.. patience
<Dru> well I installed 5.10 & did the system update, fair few packages updated
<Kamping_Kaiser> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesca> kubuntu!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dru, about 80mb probalby ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> francesca, english here, or another chan please :)
<kubuntutaotao> does somebody know why my kaffeine can't start
<francesca> I speak English..
<joey^^> why isn't enemy-territory in the apt repositories?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> uhmm can i install ubuntu from the live cd?
<ubuntu_> cuz i dontt have ubuntu installation cd
<joey^^> ubuntu_: i don't think you can, but it might be possible
<slawek> which is the newest kernel for kubuntu ?
* B4zzA is away: I'm busy
<freeflying-ibook> ubuntu_: you can have a try , do a backup firstly
<ubuntu_> how?
<_SoS_> ooohhhhhhhhhhh
<ubuntu_> ummm
<dereks> ubuntu_: you can, but with dapper not breezy (i believe)
<_SoS_> helllo
<joey^^> slawek: linuz-2.6.12-9-386
<freeflying-ibook> ubuntu_: backup what you wanna
<ubuntu_> i dont wanna backup anything
<ubuntu_> sorry
<joey^^> slawek: linuz-2.6.12-10-386*
<joey^^> slawek: thats my latest one atleast
<freeflying-ibook> ubuntu_: then just do intall
<ubuntu_> install
<ubuntu_> whats the command
<ubuntu_> for the terminal/
<ubuntu_> ?
<joey^^> sudo apt-get install <package>
<ubuntu_> hm?
<dereks> ubuntu_: you don't want to backup anything?
<ubuntu_> im on  LIVE CD
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<dereks> you should ALWAYS backup your data when installing an os
<freeflying-ibook> ubuntu you can run it from menu " install permentally
<ubuntu_> where/
<joey^^> ubuntu_: why not just download the installation cd?
<ubuntu_> i cant
<ubuntu_> im on the live cd
<joey^^> why not?
<dereks> ubuntu_: backup before you start
<ubuntu_> and i dont have a os
<slawek> 2.6.16.9 :)
<joey^^> you can download it in the live cd
<ubuntu_> i dont have a operating system
<dereks> joey^^: thats the dapper cd i assume
<dereks> ubuntu_: so?
<ubuntu_> so can you send me a link/
<ubuntu_> ?
<slawek> i should have chacked it sooner :) http://www.kernel.org/
<dereks> ubuntu_: you know when you repartition, you will lose all your datat
<ubuntu_> i tried dapper earlier
<dereks> *data
<joey^^> http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<joey^^> select your arch etc
<ubuntu_> save to disk?
<joey^^> yes
<joey^^> i think the live cd uses your ram as a virtual harddisk
<joey^^> but i could be wrong
<joey^^> you can burn the iso with k3b or something
<joey^^> or cdrecord/growisofs
<mitakka> hi please somebody help me, i need arial font cp 1251 for Mplayer, because all the subtitles in my language are made on Windows :( and so the ciryllic layout is 1251 and i only see ^(^%$##^&()^%^%  and unfortunately i do not speak this language :)
<Cvaw> http://bigtitsroundasses.bangbros1.com/gal/298/p/bavideopost/  http://www.sog10.com/gallery01/c2100k/index.html
<joey^^> !tell Cvaw about fonts
<mitakka> cvaw???
<mindspin> !tel mitakka about fonts
<ubotu> mindspin: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mindspin> !tell mitakka about fonts
<joey^^> !list keys repositories
<ubotu> joey^^: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mitakka> ok
<mitakka> the hope will be with me
<joey^^> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mitakka> i know about repozitories and i will add these
<mitakka> have i put "deb" in the first panel??
<mitakka> column
<ciga> hi
<joey^^> howdy
<mitakka> oooo from 10 minutes i am talking with a irc bot
<mitakka> :(((((
<ciga> I suspended my box to ram with kpowersave. I don't know how to come back from there... I pressed everything, nothing worked.
<mitakka> finally a real human being :)))
<joey^^> :P
<ciga> a bot is not good enough?
<ciga> :)
<joey^^> anyone know why enemy-territory isn't in the apt repositories?
<mitakka> yes i dont chat every day, i am skype fan and it take me a while to fuck it off
<mitakka> why you need that
<mitakka> compiling rulzzzzzzzzz
<ganymed_> hallo
<mitakka> guten tag :)))
<ganymed_> i cannot play any video anymore, regardless of the player used. x just restarts... has anybody ever had this problem?
<mitakka> reinstall
<ganymed_> mitakka: of what? i have reinstalled all important x packages
<joey^^> hallo ganymed: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mitakka> of kubuntu
<mitakka> :)))
<mitakka> you will spend more time trying to fix the problem than to reinstall
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> iw as just wondering
<morrow> ganymed_: if its fglrx, try the option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<ubuntu_> how do i mount a iso image>?
<ubuntu_> on ubuntu?
<mitakka> from cd-rom???
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> iso image
<ubuntu_> i downloaded it
<ubuntu_> gentoo minimal installer
<ubuntu_> is that a full ionstallation?
<joey^^> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso> <mount point>
<mitakka> the easiest way is to write it to a cd
<ubuntu_> but will a minimal installer install it permenantly?
<ubuntu_> ?
<Excaliber> wel
<joey^^> ubuntu_: it will probably not install all extra packages, so you will have to manually install them
<Excaliber> what will a minimal installer do?
<mitakka> minimal installation
<mitakka> :)
<Excaliber> but will i ahvea  a kernel?
<Excaliber> have*
<joey^^> do a base installation i imagine
<h3sp4wn> Excaliber: It will give you just enough to build you own kernel and install portage
<h3sp4wn> Excaliber
<Excaliber> yes?
<h3sp4wn> :you use emerge to install the rest
<joey^^> portage is gentoo lol
<Excaliber> lol
<joey^^> this is debian based, we use apt :)
<Excaliber> = )
<Excaliber> but will i have kernel?
<joey^^> yes
<Excaliber> if i do minimal installation
<Excaliber> ?
<ganymed_> morrow: thx, i was just busy
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_ (who changed his name to Excaliber) was talking about a gentoo minimal installer that he downloaded
<Excaliber> yes
<Excaliber> i wanna know if i will have kernel desktop?
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: without a kernel, you would have no OS :)
<Excaliber> kde desktop i meant
<Excaliber> will i have a desktop
<thoreauputic> ah
<Excaliber> not terminal/
<Excaliber> ?
<GameCat> hi - can anyone tell me how to control the display power management while the machine is sitting waiting for someone to log in?
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: the minimal install is cli only
<joey^^> i doubt you will get loads of packages with minimal cd. just get full cd if you are worried
<Excaliber> what is cli?
<joey^^> command line interface
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: to get KDE you would need to do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Excaliber> on gentoo?
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: so if you want KDE, install Kubuntu
<Excaliber> why?
<Excaliber> with gentoo?
<thoreauputic> erm - this is Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<joey^^> ^^
<joey^^> lol
<ganymed_> morrow: it is on, i'll switch it off. i have read it has sth. to do with the xv extension and the second monitor being activated but not plugged in
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: to ask gento questions, /join #gentoo
<morrow> ganymed_: deactivate it if you dont use the second monitor
<Excaliber>  /join #gentoo
<thoreauputic> Excaliber: without the leading space
<thoreauputic> :)
<Excaliber> ok
<noaXess_kubuntu> how can i build a deb package from sources?
<ganymed_> morrow: well, not always, but sometimes... i guess it's the ati driver
<vgoel> hi all...is there any way to update breezy to dapper without burning a cd?  ie over the net?
<ganymed_> ok, i also have problems with not being able to choose a keyboard model/layout in kcontrol... any ideas?
<tixet> hello
<Excaliber> where do i mount it?
<Excaliber> what mount point?
<Excaliber> i saved it to the desktop
<Excaliber> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso> <Desktop>?
<Excaliber> like that?
<Excaliber> well?
<Excaliber> the iso is on the desktop
<Excaliber> hello?
<Broxtor> I'm having some issues with my mouse in Dapper. I have one thumb button which I like to use. I put "Option" "Buttons" "6" and "Zaxismapping" "5 6" in my xorg.conf.
<vge> Broxtor: what mouse is it?
<Broxtor> Then when I run xmodmap -e "pointer=1 2 3 6 4 5" I get the error message saying I should have 10 buttons instead of 6.
<Excaliber> ya help him right
<Excaliber> ?
<Broxtor> This used to work in Suse 9.3 though
<Broxtor> vge: It's a Logitech MouseMan Wheel
<hiasll> hi! anyone know an application to synchronise kontact with a mobile?
<ciga> is not it kitchensync?
<Broxtor> hiasll: Kitchensync seems to work for some people. I never got it work with my SE k750i though.
<iqon> do i have to do anything special to get firefox to use the plastik theme?
<ciga> iqon: I think you have the chance to force kde themes on gtk apps.
<hiasll> Broxtor: well, i have a k750i too. :-/
<Broxtor> :-)
<iqon> ciga: how?
<Broxtor> hiasll: I tried in Suse. Not yet in Kubuntu, so it might work.
<ciga> kcontrol - colors - apply colors to non-KDE applications.
<ciga> iqon: I hope this is for you.
<tixet> agur
<glenn> hello all :-)
<vge> Broxtor: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=429098 <-- the last post helps?
<iqon> ciga: i'll give it a shot
<glenn> does n e 1 know how I can run apt-get at the same time as adept-updater?
<vge> hups, i guess not, sry
<ciga> glenn: I think you can not.
<glenn> thats a bummer :-)
<glenn> i am using 5.10 breezy and would like to juice up my graphics with new ver kde and also enlightenment - how do i install theses?
<Broxtor> vge: Thanks anyway. When I give the command xmodmap -pp it tells me that I have 10 pointer buttons defined. Where can this be stored besides in xorg.conf?
<ciga> glenn: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<glenn> sweet :-) ta
<vge> Broxtor: i dont know other place, but i dont know that mutch :)
<joey^^> # Example sources.list for Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger" release
<joey^^> 
<joey^^>  ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<joey^^>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<joey^^>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<joey^^>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<joey^^> 
<joey^^>  ## The source pacakges
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<joey^^> 
<bhna> is there a problem in with adept in dapper? i have only an error-message. "...do apt-setup and apt-get update ..."
<joey^^>  ## All community supported packages, including security- and other updates
<joey^^>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<joey^^>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<joey^^>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<joey^^> 
<ciga> bhna: it works fine for me.
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<joey^^>  ## The source pacakges
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<ciga> joey^^: please don't do this.
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<joey^^>  #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<joey^^> oops
<joey^^> grr, konversation and it's copy/paste :/
<joey^^> sorry for spam guys
<bhna> joey^^: http://kubuntu.pastbin.com
<joey^^> ye, i said it was accident
<glenn> woah
<bhna> ciga flight 6 or daily release?
<ciga> bhna: I've upgraded from breezy. Now I have the freshest.
<bhna> ciga: i have the daily cd from 20.04.2006 (today) and adept won't work
<ciga> bhna: I have upgrade 3 packages with adept 20 minutes ago.
<ciga> bhna: maybe try flight 6 and upgrade from there...
<bhna> ciga: maybe, thank you.
<glenn> is there a quick easy command that could almalgamate both ubuntu install stuff and kubuntu install stuff-- like both base systems in one?
<glenn> almost and everything install?
<glenn> like apt-get install everything
<Tm_T> glenn: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop"
<Tm_T> like that? ;)
<glenn> yeah
<ciga> yup, that's what I wanted to suggest
<glenn> does it work?
<ciga> :)
<ciga> try and see :)
<glenn> wicked --- thanks
<glenn> u guys rule
<Tm_T> I don't see why wouldn't
<glenn> tru
<Tm_T> ...rule and work =)
<ciga> :)
<Tm_T> anyway, seems to be bed time to me, good night :) ->
<glenn> thanks for your help peeps - will catch ya l8er - now install on home pc - chow - nemesis
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<gan|y|med> hallo
<gan|y|med> does anybody here have an ati card
<gan|y|med> ?
<DeadS0ul> nvidia here =D
* ciga has
<_jeff> hey gangsters
<_jeff> any last.fm listeners here?
<jpatrick> me
<gan|y|med> ok, i'll ask anyway. i have installed the newest drivers from ati... any clue where fglrxconfig has gone?
<gan|y|med> how do i contact a staffer?
<uniq>  gan|y|med saffer?
<ciga> xorg-driver-fglrx: /usr/bin/aticonfig
<ciga> gan|y|med: maybe
<gan|y|med> well, i wanted to register my nick so that i can talk in #kde... my nick is given, so i tried this one -  given, too. now i have to conact an irc staffer according to the how to...
<uniq> gan|y|med: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<gan|y|med> thx
<cow_2001> beagled is started everytime i login through kdm into kde, how do i disable it?
<jpatrick> cow_2001: do you have Kerry?
<cow_2001> i've set it to not start every time
<cow_2001> kerry, that is
<jpatrick> hmm
<cow_2001> kerry have an option to start beagled every login, but sadly there's no option to do the opposite
<jpatrick> _jeff: http://www.last.fm/user/antidragon/
<ralf> Hello in kubuntu-land. Anyone uses kino / dvgrab on dapper (ppc)?
<MacAnthony> not on ppc
<uniq> I use dapper on ppc.. but not dvgrab/kino.
<_jeff> jpatrick: do you have the player working on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> _jeff: yes
<_jeff> uhm
<_jeff> how?
<_jeff> i have the player now, but when i paste a lastfm: url into it it just closes
<_jeff> and how do your register the player as a protocol?
<_jeff> in konqueror
<Snake[Word] > Hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> hey Snake[Word] 
<Snake[Word] > wtf is word..
<Snake[Word] > its supposed to be work
<jpatrick> _jeff: :/ did it by itself here
<Snake__> jpatrick: you got a PPC?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> x86
<Snake__> Oh okay :)
<Snake__> I was gonna tell you to ship me it :P
<_jeff> hmm
<_jeff> did you have to compile anything
<_jeff> ?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> there's a deb package
<_jeff> hmmmmm
<_jeff> where?
<jpatrick> _jeff: wget http://people.debian.org/~pxt/lastfm/lastfm_1.1.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_jeff> lol thanks
<_jeff> XD
<jpatrick> "XD" now there's something I only see spanish people do
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there a asterisk package for kubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> holy crap
<DeadS0ul> I finally got my soundcards configured properly
<DeadS0ul> Flosoft: yeah, might bein the multiverse repositaries though
<Flosoft> and asterisk-addons?
<noteventime> Flosoft, seems so
<_jeff> jpatrick: im trying to install the .deb but it needs libqt4-core and libwqt4-gui, but those packages seem to be broken
<noteventime> Flosoft, I'll paste the list
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jpatrick> _jeff: :/ sorry, then
<_jeff> jpatrick:spanish and canadians then
<_jeff> jpatrick: how did you do it?
<_jeff> you didnt have that problem?
<jpatrick> I'm on Dapper
<noteventime> Flosoft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12610
<_jeff> poop
<Flosoft> thx noteventime
<noteventime> np :D
<_jeff> one more reason to upgrade :(
<noteventime> Yay, upgrade to the tango-icenset package :D
<noteventime> I love tango-iconset :D
<kubuntutaotao> 
<noteventime> btw, when do you think the edgy repos will be "usefull" that is, installable without removing KDE :D
<morrow> hmmm will wpa be available while installing in dapper?
<visik7> morrow: seems to be - it's in main
<visik7> anyway why while ?
<morrow> visik7: but not yet in flight 6 :)
<visik7> flight6 isn't final dapper
<morrow> yeah, i know.. was just wondering if the next install will be with network :)
<visik7> morrow: btw beta of dapper is out
<visik7> try it
<morrow> perfekt.. just burned flight6 and started an install :)
<morrow> .oO( Murphy )
<Broxtor> XMMS plays mp3's in Dapper, Amarok doesn't. Any pointers on how to solve that?
<jpatrick> Broxtor: that's odd
<Broxtor> and is there no longer a w32codecs package?
<paran> not really. xmms use its own plugins to decode mp3. amarok uses either xine or gstreamer i think
<gfhj> http://www.ilove-movies.com/main.html http://cool-porn.biz/welivetogether/galleries/dyke1010/vp.html
<Broxtor> paran: I have gstreamer installed
<Snake__> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jpatrick> actually it's !kops here
<jdong|laptop> ubotu: wow... that's pinging a lot of people :)
<ubotu> jdong|laptop: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Snake__: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Snake__> nalioth: perhaps ban the porn guy?
<Snake__> gfhj
<jdong|laptop> is it just me, or is freenode really getting spammed recently?
<Snake__> jdong|laptop: theyre gettin slammed
<jpatrick> jdong|laptop: some bot attacks
* Snake__ stares at nalioth 
<jdong|laptop> wonderful...
<ralf>  Sorry, back now. I have probs with kino / dvgrab. No DV or errors with avc. I have no /dev/ieee entries, is that ok?
<chumphries> greetings, anyone know why  kdesktop_lock would fail to unlock, even though I am typing my password correctly? and caps lock isn't on etc, it just isn't unlocking
<chumphries> dapper
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43551c33.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Snake__> gj nalioth :)
<nalioth> attention all, the porn spambots are being chased down at this time
<Tm_T> nalioth: ?
<Tm_T> aaah
<jpatrick> Tm_T: :P you didn't follow the links did ya?
<Tm_T> ofcourse not
<Tm_T> jpatrick: somehow I never follow strange links if I don't have told to check by someone I can trust
<jpatrick> Tm_T: so what's the "aah" for? :) ;)
<paran> Broxtor: sorry, i don't run amarok myself so I can't really help
* Snake__ followed them
* Tm_T is used to have war against spambots and idiots
<Snake__> there was 1 hot chick
<Snake__> lol
<Tm_T> jpatrick: well, I noticed link, it's spam 99% sure
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I do read urls ;)
<Broxtor> what's the deal with the good, the bad and the ugly gstreamer packages?
<nalioth> Broxtor: i suspect you'll get a better answer in #ubuntu+1
<morrow> hmm ok.. the beta has wpa on the cd but still not while installing
<Broxtor> nalioth: thnx, will give it a try.
<Jhoa> http://g.pantywash.com/galleries/rackandblack/051024carmen/vp.html http://hornystarlet.com/yt/135/vdpst.htm
<suspect> hello
<suspect> i just wanted to know how to open a .tar.gz file
<suspect> with the terminal
<_spiritz> suspect: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<chumphries> http://www.kde-forum.org/post/55541/lastpost.html is a fix to my problem, where i couldn't log back in
<_spiritz> suspect: or installe 'mc' to browse it and extract it
<Tm_T> bah, another spammer
<suspect> ok it showed me allt he files inside it
<suspect> im trying to install flash player 7
<_spiritz> suspect: no, it extracted all the files :)
<suspect> extracted to where?
<suspect> tmp?
<suspect> = 0
<_spiritz> to current dir/your_package_name
<suspect> = )
<suspect> where is that?
<_spiritz> current dir means `where you are right now`
<_spiritz> 'pwd' will should you where you are :)
<suspect> im on my desktop
<_spiritz> so it has been extracted on your desktop
<suspect> ok
<suspect> ./flashplayer-installer
<suspect> tells me to type that
<suspect> but i get an error
<suspect> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<_spiritz> you should not install it this way
<suspect> how shoud i then?
<_spiritz> you should get a ubuntu newbie guide and follow it
<suspect> lol
<suspect> caling me a newbie?
<suspect> lol
<Snake__> suspect: newbie isnt a bad thing, we were all nubs once, dont take it offensivly ;)
<suspect> i know
<suspect> im a newbie
<_spiritz> I'm sorry if that mean being rude, but being unable to extract a package sounds like newbie to me *at least to linux*
<Snake__> Agreed :P
<Snake__> :D
<suspect> and im proud!!
<suspect> = D
<Snake__> suspect: have you seen this:
<Snake__> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<suspect> = )
<suspect> seen whar?
<Snake__> suspect: that page ^^
<suspect> i seen it before i just forgot
<suspect> brb
<Dasnipa`> woot woot for #ubuntu+2
<me2win> Dasnipa`: lol, i was camping in dapper+1
<Snake__> wtf is a eft??
<jpatrick> young newt
<me2win> young newt
<Dasnipa`> an eft is a youthful newt
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> Are you kidding me??
<me2win> BAHAHAHAH!
<Dasnipa`> when it first leaved the stream and explores its surrounding area
<me2win> ok guys
<jpatrick> me2win, Dasnipa`: beat you to it :) ;)
<me2win> lets stop kidding sNake
<Dasnipa`> leaves*
<Snake__> why are they going from a well dressed dragon...to a newt
<me2win> jpatrick: lol
<jpatrick> because we can live underwater
<me2win> jpatrick: is that to say you are a newt?
<jpatrick> Snake__: reborn TM
<jpatrick> me2win: no
<Snake__> ...
<suspect> ok im back
<Snake__> o no
<suspect> i have to get the file they telling me to put the command for?
<suspect> Reading package lists... Done
<suspect> Building dependency tree... Done
<suspect> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<suspect> thats what happened
<suspect> and sorry for spamming.
<_spiritz> have u enabled additonnal repositories?
<robotgeek> suspect: dapper? please read the Help -> Kubuntu Desktop GUide
<Chryseus> libflash-mozplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<suspect> i have breezy
<robotgeek> suspect, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_nemesis> hello every1 :-)
<suspect> i saw that
<suspect> i tried the commands
<suspect> and didnt work
<_nemesis> could n e 1 tell me - updating to xorg 7 + getting nice 3d effects on desktop etc - howto? nvidia 6600gt?
<_nemesis> and how to tell what version of x managers are current?
<lakibobs> guys... anybody here chatting in DALNET server?
<suspect> is there anyway i can download songs in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> suspect: illegally?
<suspect> yeah
<suspect> yeah
<suspect> so is there anyways?
<justanotheruser> suspect: yes there are p2p clients, but i think you're on your own in that
<suspect> oh ok
<jpatrick> buy the cds
<me2win> iits not illegal in all countries
<justanotheruser> true, but buying is the right thing todo right?
<_spiritz> who cares?
<_nemesis> and how to tell what version of x managers are current?
<_spiritz> is there someone here that can dare saying he has no *illegal* mp3/ogg files around?
<suspect> hey how do i install .deb files?
<suspect> whats the command
<suspect> i forgot
<justanotheruser> suspect: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke*
<mornfall> err
<suspect> it didnt work
<justanotheruser> _spiritz: there is a difference in what i do and what i think i shouldn't advertise. But that's only me....
<suspect> just many many errors
<suspect> in the desktop the file is called lmms_0.1.4-1_i386.deb
<_spiritz> justanotheruser: true but I don't think that channel is not that much of a top secret one
<suspect> so can someone show me the exact command?????
<Excaliber> so
<suspect> so uhmm whats the command?
<justanotheruser> suspect: cd ~/Desktop [enter]   sudo dpkg -i lmms_0.1.4-1_i386.deb
<suspect> same errors
<suspect> didn't work
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install -f
<jpatrick> I'm off
<suspect> k
<suspect> l8tr
<psychiccyberfrea> I need help installing on my friend's laptop
<psychiccyberfrea> hello?
<HymnToLife> !tell psychiccyberfrea about hello
<psychiccyberfrea> ???
<HymnToLife> I was basically just fooling around
<HymnToLife> you have any question ?
<psychiccyberfrea> ok I need help installing kubuntu on my friend's laptop
<Nomad411> !h264
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<_nemesis> how do i tell what kde version i am running?
<HymnToLife> what's the problem ?
<Nomad411> !h.264
<ubotu> Nomad411: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> _nemesis> Help > About KDE on basically whichever KDE app if I remmeber well
<_nemesis> thanx :-)
<psychiccyberfrea> I install it w/o it being hooked up to a netsork because it just dosn't seem to be able to work with the ethernet card, so now I get error messages about there being no installable kernel in apt and stuff
<HymnToLife> funny
<naibed> Hello
<psychiccyberfrea> I mean a network
<HymnToLife> do you choose "do not configure the network at this time" during install ?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah
<HymnToLife> it just shouldn't tell you that
<HymnToLife> all the packages needed to install are on the CD
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah lemmie try installing it quick
<psychiccyberfrea> Ok the CD boots and I press enter
<Yokalosh> guys, i am having some problems since i installed kubuntu, i started off with just a server type version of dapper and everything went ok, i then had gdm and gnome all running fine so i wanted to test kubuntu, so i uninstalled all of that, now on the latest kernel it hangs at 'uncompressing linux kernel', so i tested the one before that and it hangs at a kubuntu screen and then finally i tested it with the oldest kernel i have 
<psychiccyberfrea> now it is booting
<psychiccyberfrea> set the defaults and regions...
<psychiccyberfrea> it says network autoconfig failed
<HymnToLife> hmm sorry, gotta go
<HymnToLife> yeah
<HymnToLife> choose "do not configure the network"
<psychiccyberfrea> so I hit do not config now
<psychiccyberfrea> hostname is ryanslappy
<HymnToLife> and afterwards, do you do anything unusual during install
<psychiccyberfrea> idk...
<HymnToLife> or maybe your CD is bad
<HymnToLife> have you tried with another one ?
<psychiccyberfrea> no I got them from shipit
<HymnToLife> *well
<HymnToLife> shipit CDs _can_ be bad too
<psychiccyberfrea> ok lemmie try that
<HymnToLife> gota go now, see ya
<psychiccyberfrea> when's dapper drake supposed to be relesed again?
<naibed> when it's ready
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<psychiccyberfrea> just makin sure
<naibed> I'm using it already for about 2 months and works pretty well
<henryk_> anyone can tell me how can i change breeze to dapper, without reinstalation?
<psychiccyberfrea> I wish I could get my m4p music to work on my linux box. Anyone know any good programs for that type thing
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<naibed> henryk_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change any breezy to dapper, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<naibed> henryk_, oh, and hello ..
<psychiccyberfrea> henryk_ try adding the dapper repositories, then  mark all upgrades
<psychiccyberfrea> and remove the breezy repositories
<henryk_> naibed, thank you and hi
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah thout sounds right
<psychiccyberfrea> does that sound right?
<psychiccyberfrea> ok I need help
<psychiccyberfrea> when I try to install the base system, it says that it was unable to install the selected kernal
<henryk_> ok, looks like it work. man i hope this wasn't stupid enough to get on bash.org
<psychiccyberfrea> I need help again
<psychiccyberfrea> It asks me what kernel to install
<eyeburn> Can I ask a brife question?
<jpatrick> yes
<SkrotFFS> Ofcourse
<eyeburn> I'm now runking my kubuntu on ha 386 kernel, but I have a P(IV) 2.8GHz Hypertread prossesor. Sould I use the one with or without SMP at the end of the to 686 kernerls?
<admrl> quanta plus, nvu, scream are there any more html/css or whatever else web software out atm
<eyeburn> runing*
<admrl> that are good
<eyeburn> does anyone know?
<jpatrick> your choice
<eyeburn> okey, I well not crash my linux if I chouse wrong?
<paran> eyeburn: both will work. the smp kernel will use hyperthreading, the other one will not
<paran> eyeburn: or you can install both. they will all show up in the boot loader next reboot
<NRG88> hiasll, what do i have to write in the fstab, if i want to automount for example ext2 partition hdb1 to /media/D ?
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> darn xchat
<NRG88> sorry hiasll, only wanted to write hi
<kamme> hi, I have a problem with amarok, whenever I try to play an .mp3 it just immediatly tells me the playlist is done... what can I do about it?
<klugez> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eyeburn> paran: thank you =)
<kamme> klugez: package not available...
<klugez> which package?
<kamme> libxine-extracodecs
<kamme> In 6.06, amarok needs libxine-extracodecs for mp3 support.
<klugez> Section: multiverse/libs
<klugez> have you multiverse enabled?
<klugez> that's where i've installed libxine-extracodecs from
<kamme> yes
<kamme> unless I fooled around
<paran> NRG88: "/dev/hdb1 /media/D ext2 defaults 0 2" (but you should consider using ext3 instead of good old ext2)
<klugez> Nouda:1 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse libxine-extracodecs 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 [1029kB] 
<kamme> hmm, I only have universe....
<NRG88> paran, it is for an old machine
<klugez> it seems to be still there
<paran> NRG88: ext3 works fine on older machines as well
<NRG88> i know performance...
<NRG88> i know, it's not much...
<NRG88> but it is something
<kamme> klugez: thanks, I enabled multiverse again and now it's downloading :)
<klugez> kamme: no problem
<_ubuntu> kbuntu rocks!
<kamme> aha, mp3 sound :)
<kamme> thanks again!
<_ubuntu> think suse is about to get kicked from my box :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<Dasnipa`> UROZZZZ
<uros> hi all - i have somehow lost the "location" toolbar in konqueror - it is on, but i see no icons or fields - actually nothing - in it...
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@210006020163.ctinets.com]  by jpatrick
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<uros> last thing i was doing with it was adjusting some settings to which i got by rightclicking on the toolbar - since it is no longer there, i cannot reverse it. any clues n1?
<lakiboobs> guys... what's the equivalent command for tracert in kubuntu
<lakiboobs> ?
<_spiritz> traceroute
<lakiboobs> it says : traceroute command not found
<lakiboobs> y?
<Dasnipa`> apt-get install traceroute
<lakiboobs> ok
<Dasnipa`> + sudo
<lakiboobs> thanks
<eyeburn> Is there some diferece between this two? Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV *  /   Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.  I did chouse the one with * was that wrong?
<pax> how many packages are installed by kubuntu, default?
<OdyX> pax: why that question ?
<uros> last try - figured out what i did - right click on toolbar and changed "orientation" to "flat". the toolbar disappeared. i have no idea now how to get it back, since i can not get back into this "toolbar menu" . help please ;)
<pax> OdyX: abviously because I want to know.
<OdyX> pax: OK...
<paulvolk> Hello
<Dasnipa`> boo konq
<paran> eyeburn: just install the package that is named "linux-image-686" or "linux-image-686-smp".
<paulvolk> does anyone here know of a good voice regognition program for Kubuntu that I could download?
<OdyX> pax: actually, on mine, 1446 installed, 18671 available.
<eyeburn> paran: thanks
<pax> OdyX: that's from a fresh install, no additions?
<OdyX> pax: largly added... but not so much... :D
<OdyX> pax: really, I don't know...
<OdyX> it's lower than that.
<leagris> hello
<pax> OdyX: great, thanks. Over the years it seems like all distros are growing hungry for space :-)
<OdyX> pax: number of packages is non-significant
<paulvolk> does anyone here know of a good voice regognition program for Kubuntu that I could download?
<pax> to some point, correct. however, it is a good indicator of size suggested/required.
<paulvolk> recognition*
<pax> apt-cache search is no good?
<OdyX> pax:  heard 500 MiB for ubuntu-server was reasonnable
<pax> well yeah, no doubt.
<m_tadeu> good night everyone
<m_tadeu> i'm having a lot of trouble connecting through a pcmcia card
<leagris> can someone help sort out with unmet broken kde depencies with latest Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 update ?
<m_tadeu> kppp reports the modem is busy
<m_tadeu> can anyone help?
<NoUse> leagris have you tried running 'apt-get -f install' ?
<leagris> yes
<NoUse> what dep is broken?
<leagris> It was installed from DVD then upgraded. It worked ok this morning. Then tonight upgrade brought brocken dependencies on all kde related packages
<NoUse> you installed from the Dapper DVD or the Breezy DVD?
<vge> i hate when everything i need works, somebody can help me to break something? :(
<leagris> I tryed changing repository archive.ubuntu fr.archive and local ISP mirror no luck. Installed from Dapper DVD
<NoUse> leagris run this: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6666 -O /etc/apt/sources.list'
<NoUse> oops, forget the single quote at the end
<leagris> Ill try this sources.list and tell you NoUse thanks
<NoUse> leagris after than runs try an apt-get update upgrade
<m_tadeu> anyone?...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plz?
<NoUse> m_tadeu you might try asking in #ubuntu, as long as it isnt a KDE specific question
<leagris> NoUse, didn't help see here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/672040
<NoUse> leagris does apt-get update run without a problem?
<m_tadeu> NoUse, thanx...already am, but its quite complicated since there are a lot of questions at the same time :S
<leagris> no errors from apt-get update NoUse
<nemesis> need help with shoutcast feed- my sound is working - amorok is playing but no sound?
<paulvolk> Is it worth upgrading now to Kubuntu 6.06?
<nemesis> what is wrong?
<jpatrick> paulvolk: yes
<NoUse> leagris what is the ouput of apt-get -f install?
<paulvolk> Ok I am on Kubuntu 5. what ever the latest is how would I upgrade?
<leagris> NoUse, very same output as upgrade
<nemesis> n e ideas? why i cant hear shoutcast - but can hear other sounds?
<paulvolk> Can someone tell me how to upgrade?
<NoUse> !tell paulvolk about upgrade
<lakiboobs> guys... how can i access my windows file in another partition? i'm on a dual boot system.
<NoUse> leagris try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_jeff> hey gangsters
<OdyX> paulvolk: replace every "breezy" with "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list and update and dist-upgarde
<OdyX> s/upgarde/upgrade
<NoUse> !tell lakiboobs about ntfs
<_jeff> shouldnt that be in obotu or something?
<leagris> NoUse, same output with dpkg --configure -a
<paulvolk> ok
<OdyX> _jeff: this should
<OdyX> !ntfs
<_jeff> lol
<NoUse> leagris I'm out of ideas
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jeff> how do you add something to obotu?
<OdyX> !update
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, OdyX
<OdyX> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_jeff> no
<_jeff> how to upgrade to dapper
<OdyX> !update to dapper
<ubotu> OdyX: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> how do you add it?
<NoUse> OdyX its under !upgrade
<OdyX> _jeff: I don't know....
<OdyX> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<nemesis> n e ideas? why i cant hear shoutcast - but can hear other sounds?
<OdyX> OK. Thanks NoUse
<NoUse> leagris it might be a temporary thing, dapper does break from time to time
<OdyX> NoUse: it's beta now... and has not broken for a looong time now.
<NoUse> OdyX tell that the leagris :-)
<leagris> NoUse, it only affect Kde related packages in dapper. Anyone else enconter this trouble tonight ?
<OdyX> leagris: what happened to you ?
<NoUse> OdyX http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/672040
<leagris> OdyX, Todays updates for all Kde packages are broken dependencies in Dapper
<paulvolk> Ok the dist upgrader will do Kubuntu to not just Ubuntu?
<OdyX> leagris: well... it works here.... and it's no more than just waiting...
<leagris> OdyX, Did you update upgrade today ?
<OdyX> leagris: add kubuntu.no-ip.org :D it's more bleeding-edge (Kubuntu dev's repo)
<OdyX> leagris: I just did.
<nemesis> ok - n e ideas- amarok does not output sound from shoutcast - but xmms does????????
<OdyX> leagris: but I have kubuntu.no-ip.org
<NoUse> paulvolk ubuntu is the same as kubuntu, just different GUI installed by default
<paulvolk> oh lol I should have known that
<OdyX> leagris: dunno if it changes... but it's not broken here.
<leagris> OdyX, is tha a Kubuntu team maintained repos or some kind hacker repos ?
<OdyX> leagris: it's Tonio_ 's repos.
<leagris> OdyX, Ill try this
<OdyX> leagris: it's only deb's waiting for main...
<paulvolk> Is Upgrading to Drapper a good Idea?
<OdyX> paulvolk: as you feel it.
<OdyX> paulvolk: it's very stable now...
<OdyX> no worry
<paulvolk> ok
<_jeff> awesome
<_jeff> im gonna download the live cd tonight
<paulvolk> I want to but I also don't want my system to crash
<OdyX> paulvolk: the idea when moving release date was that the community should be able to switch on "previous release date"
<_jeff> no nobody wants that
<OdyX> paulvolk: I had no "system crash" for a looong time"
<_jeff> nice
<_jeff> but are you a guru?
<chowsapal> anyone have any tips on why my sound works on some boots and not others?
<leagris> Ill try to remove everything kde related and restart from kubuntu-desktop dependency tree
<leagris> see you soon (hopefully). Still have gnome in case of troubles ;D
<morrow> hmmm baghira still crashes my firefox.. weird
<OdyX> _jeff: what do you mean ?
<OdyX> _jeff: I'm more than normal user.
<_jeff> odyx: ok
<OdyX> _jeff: what did you mean by "are you a guru" ?
<_jeff> odyx: i figured that an experienced user would have fewer problems than a fairly average user
<slow-motion> re
<_jeff> a guru is sombody who has mastered something
<_jeff> as far as i know
<OdyX> _jeff: well... I feel well with KDE and Ubuntu, but no more... no dev no nothing...
<C-O-L-T> Ubuntu - Linux for human beings!!!
<_jeff> oh
<_jeff> lol yeha
<_jeff> i wanna get into dev
<_jeff> make linux programs and what not
<tsdgeos> _jeff: then start
<_jeff> help improve others
<tsdgeos> is easy (if you know some programming of course=
<_jeff> tsdgeos: thanks for the advice
<tsdgeos> we at kde are very open
<_jeff> i know a bit of c++ in windows
<C-O-L-T> Ubuntu - Linux for human beings!!!
<_jeff> but have no idea how to start in ubuntu
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> install gcc/g++
<tsdgeos> + some editor you like (or IDE even)
<tsdgeos> and then find someone you want to help on :D
<_jeff> can i do it in kate?
<OdyX> _jeff: sure... any editor
<_jeff> or do i need some visual studio-esque app?
<_jeff> ok
<OdyX> _jeff: but there is kdevelop3
<tsdgeos> _jeff: i usually use kate
<_jeff> ok
<tsdgeos> but you can use kdevelop
<_jeff> what kind of app would i start with?
<_jeff> trying to make
<tsdgeos> or emacs or vim or eclipse (what boss makes me use on work) or wathever
<_jeff> in windows i would make apps that ran in dos from the command line
<_jeff> is it easy to make terminal apps?
<jpatrick> yes
<_jeff> awesome
<chowsapal> you could probably run those same programs letter for letter
<tsdgeos> _jeff: but gui apps are nicer :-)
<_jeff> is there a beginners guide or tutorial site anywhere?
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> but theres something about the terminal that i really like
<mak> hi everyone. can someone help me with a little resolution problem please?
<tsdgeos> mak: explain more
<_jeff> nalioth:i know the basic commands and how to use the terminal already
<jpatrick> _jeff: what language?
<mak> ok here it is: i want to change my resolution to a higher one but i havnt checked more than the standard boxes during install.. how can i change the res?
<tsdgeos> _jeff: then the same C++ you use on widnows should work almost on linux
<jpatrick> mak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jeff> hmm
<_jeff> jpatrick: c++
<mak> ok ill try.. thx
<_jeff> i can call all the same libraries and everything?
<_jeff> cmath and what have you?
<jpatrick> standard ones
<_jeff> ok
<_jeff> so lets say i type up my whole c++ app in kate
<_jeff> how do i check if it works?
<mak> ok works.. thank you jpatrick!
<_jeff> how do i run it?
<jpatrick> compile it
<_jeff> theres an option in kate that allows you to compile what you've typed?
<jpatrick> No
<tsdgeos> _jeff: nope, then you have 3 options
<jpatrick> but there is in kdevelop3
<_jeff> ok
<tsdgeos> you learn how to use automake/autoconf for generating makefiles automatically
<tsdgeos> you create your makefile by hand
<tsdgeos> or use kdevelop or something that creates the makefiles itself
<_jeff> ok
<_jeff> what do you need makefiles for?
<tsdgeos> to call make and compile the program :D
<Chousuke> for easier building of software project.
<Chousuke> +s
<tsdgeos> obviously you can call g++ at hand
<tsdgeos> but that's crazy
<Chousuke> make is your friend <3
<_jeff> lol ok
<paulvolk> How do you start Konquorer as root?
<_jeff> sounds like i should start with kdevelop
<Chousuke> would you rather: g++ foo.cc bar.cc zonk.cc -o quzzle, or simply "make"
<_jeff> sudo konqueror
<paulvolk> How do you start Konquorer as root?
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> thanks
<_jeff> np
<jpatrick> _jeff: never sudo
<Chousuke> paulvolk: why do you want to do that?
<tsdgeos> paulvolk: and why you want to do that?
<jpatrick> "kdesu"
<tsdgeos> Chousuke: lol
<_jeff> lol
<Chousuke> paulvolk: it's dangerous. :)
<paulvolk> to open a file to edit it as root
<Chousuke> paulvolk: ah
<_jeff> why is it dangerous?
<Chousuke> use kdesu kate file for that
<jpatrick> then use kate
<tsdgeos> paulvolk: and you need konqueror to edit a file ;)
<_jeff> are you guys typing the person's name every single time or is there a shortcut?
<paulvolk> I need kate but have no idea how to start it in root
<Chousuke> _jeff: because konqueror is a web browser and a large application.
<_jeff> mhm
<Chousuke> paulvolk: "kdesu kate"
<Chousuke> should work
<tsdgeos> _jeff: initials + tab should do the work
<tsdgeos> but really depends on your irc client
<paulvolk> ok thanks
<_jeff> ohh im using konversation
<tsdgeos> then it should work
<Chousuke> irssi's tabcomplete is particularly nice. :)
<_jeff> tsdgeos: oh wicked it works
<Chousuke> it ignores all those annoying-to-type decoration characters
<_jeff> Chousuke: yayuh
<Chousuke> like _ in _jeff
<suspect> hey
<suspect> just wanted to know how do i install gnome?
<_jeff> Chousuke: lol
<Chousuke> so I get your nickname with just "j<tab>"
<suspect> on kubuntu
<Chousuke> suspect: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment or something
<_jeff> i thihnk that would be apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> or if you want all that, then yes, ubuntu-desktop
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<_jeff> that comes with all the apps that come with the gnome version of ubuntu
<suspect> ok it finished
<_jeff> including gnome
<paulvolk> Ok I have no ide how to update to drapper
<Seantater> !dapper
<_jeff> lol
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:plukin] : Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 |
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<paulvolk> I can't get it to update
<Seantater> Go to a terminal
<_jeff> as far as i know, all you have to do is change every 'breezy' to 'dapper' in your sources.list
<tsdgeos> paulvolk: you have to dist-updrade not only updrage
<_jeff> ye
<NoUse> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, totally, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<paulvolk> How do I dist-upgrade?
<NoUse> paulvolk apt-get dist-upgrade
<suspect> ok
<suspect> it didnt install gnome
<suspect> anyways
<suspect> what is Ubuntu 5.04 hoary
<suspect> can i get that?
<jpatrick> old version
<Seantater> suspect: an old version of ubuntu
<suspect> oh
<suspect> nvm then
<Seantater> suspect, I doubt you want it
<suspect> so whats the command to install gnome?
<NoUse> suspect apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seantater> suspect, Have you done apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<justanotheruser> is it possible to request an upgrade of a package in dapper?
<Seantater> suspect, If you have already done that, you have to tell kdm to boot to gnome instead
<paulvolk> after I type apt-get dist-upgrade what do I do?
<suspect> ok ist installingh
<justanotheruser> (to the latest stable version of rtorrent)
<NoUse> suspect could you be more specific?
<suspect> i remember earlier i had dapper problems
<Seantater> paulvolk: press enter, watch things happen
<suspect> it was hell
<suspect> lol
<NoUse> justanotheruser I think dapper is frozen for anything other than security and bug fixes
<paulvolk> Watch what happen?
<paulvolk> nothing happened
<jpatrick> NoUse: yep
<suspect> gnome is smaler than kde right?
<Seantater> paulvolk: paste into pastebin what it said
<suspect> smaller*
<Seantater> paulvolk: and give us the link here
<_jeff> whats rtorrent?
<plukin> suspect: but you can make kde small, too.
<Seantater> suspect: not really
<suspect> torrent is a file that is pirated
<_jeff> yeah i know
<Seantater> suspect: no
<_jeff> but whats rtorrent?
<NoUse> suspect wrong
<_jeff> a client/
<_jeff> ?
<suspect> like a copy of a software that you have to pay for.
<Seantater> suspect: _jeff:yes
<_jeff> lol
<justanotheruser> NoUse: so... i would have to email the maintainer to ask for it, and the package can't be in the normal repo. True?
<suspect> lol
<suspect> azureus is good
<OdyX> suspect: ktorrent is fine too.
<suspect> but i like bittorrent better
<_jeff> yeah i like that one too
<suspect> wheres ktorrent?
<suspect> i don't see it
<jpatrick> in main
<_jeff> OdyX: suspect : i like both a lot
<Seantater> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<paulvolk> Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12625
<suspect> oh
<suspect> is it already installed on kubuntu?
<NoUse> justanotheruser not as this point, you could request it for dapper+1
<_jeff> azureus is heavy on the resources though
<jpatrick> in Dapper
<_jeff> NoUse: lol dapper+!
<_jeff> 1
<suspect> whats that link for?
<Seantater> paulvolk: run kate ot kwrite or kedit, whatever, as root
<NoUse> _jeff thats what its being referred to as, there is even #ubuntu+1
<Seantater> paulvolk: and open /etc/apt/sources.list
<paulvolk> ok done
<Seantater> paulvolk: then change every ime it says breezy to dapper
<suspect> how can i get unbanned from ubuntu server?
<_jeff> NoUse: lol i know breezy+1 is reffering to dapper, but doesnt dapper+1 refer to the one after dapper?
<justanotheruser> NoUse: i ask this because some trackers have a pollicy that they banned all version of bittornado besides the latest develop and the stable. And rtorrent is going the same road
<paulvolk> ok after that what do I do?
<Seantater> paulvolk: then pastebin what your sources.list says
<NoUse> _jeff yeah, thats what I was referring
<_jeff> ok
<suspect> how do i get unbanned from ubuntu servers?
<_jeff> sexual favours
<suspect> lol
<_jeff> lol
<suspect> you're kidding
<_jeff> yeah
<NoUse> he's really not
<suspect> ok
<suspect> yes he is
<paulvolk> ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12626
<suspect> so how do i get unbanned?
<suspect> apologize?
<_jeff> what are you banned from exactly?
<suspect> #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> suspect what did you do?
<_jeff> yeah thats it
<Seantater> paulvolk: now put a # before each line that has the word cdrom in it
<suspect> i don't know
<suspect> no one was helping so i yelled
<_jeff> lol
<suspect> and cursed
<suspect> lol
<_jeff> LOL
<_jeff> dude
<suspect> rofl
<_jeff> yeah try apologising
<paulvolk> ok
<suspect> but how?
<_jeff> can you get on with a different name or computer?
<suspect> yeah
<suspect> my sis laptop
<suspect> she has windows
<Seantater> paulvolk: now type "apt-get update" (no quotes) into a terminal
<suspect> but it has a virus
<_jeff> lol ok go on with that and apologize
<suspect> i dont mess with her things
<Seantater> paulvolk: pastbin what it says
<suspect> no
<_jeff> lol ok then dont
<paulvolk> ok
<suspect> her pc is infected
<suspect> and its slow
<_jeff> lol
<suspect> lots of pop ups saying adult friend finder
<suspect> LOL!!
<_jeff> you can get on the channel from any computer that has the internet i thinsk
<_jeff> lol
<suspect> lol
<_jeff> yeah... viruses
<suspect> why don't you go and tell them im sorry
* _jeff has shifty eyes
<paulvolk> it is downloading files
<_jeff> ok
<suspect> tell them that i was sorry
<paulvolk> do you want me to wait?
<_jeff> will they remember you?
<Seantater> paulvolk: yes, wait
<suspect> yes
<suspect> i was suspect
<_jeff> ok
<suspect> and excaliber
<paulvolk> you want me to paste everything it says?
<suspect> what?
<suspect> copy and paste my texts?
<Seantater> paulvolk: No, just give me an idea of what it says
<suspect> oh
<paulvolk> 30 some packedges where upgraded
<suspect> [17:10]  [474]  #ubuntu+1 You're banned from that channel
<suspect> see that
<suspect> im banned
<suspect> = (
<paulvolk> do I restart now?
<_jeff> lol sorry suspect
<Seantater> paulvolk: no
<_jeff> nobody is adressing our case
<suspect> you tried?
<Seantater> paulvolk: that was update
<_jeff> yeah
<suspect> damn
<_jeff> those ubuntu punks are jerks
<_jeff> forget them
<suspect> thanks anyways
<Seantater> paulvolk: now for upGRADE
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> what do I do?
<_jeff> i baely ever get a response from them anyways
<Seantater> paulvolk: do "apt-get dist-upgrade" (no quotes)
<_jeff> *barely
<suspect> aslol
<_jeff> lol
<suspect> [17:10]  [474]  #ubuntu+1 You're banned from that channel
<suspect> see that?
<suspect> lol
<Seantater> paulvolk: It should be asking a few questions now
<paulvolk> 854 upgraded, 115 newly installed, 186 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<paulvolk> is what it says now it is asking if I want to continue
<paulvolk> yes?
<Seantater> paulvolk: yes
<suspect> _jeff:do you know how to install lmms?
<suspect> i have it as a .deb file on my desktop
<suspect> saved
<Seantater> paulvolk: now make a cup of your favorite beverage and watch it work
<_jeff> suspect: you mean how do you install a .deb?
<suspect> yes
<Seantater> paulvolk: how fact is your internet connection
<_jeff> sudo dpkg -i <full path to the .deb file>
<Seantater> paulvolk: how faSt is your internet connection
<paulvolk> it is about 3mb/s
<Seantater> paulvolk: sorry
<Seantater> paulvolk: drool
<_jeff> or you could cd to your desktop and just type the name of the file
<Seantater> paulvolk: mbit or MB?
<_jeff> instead of the full path
<paulvolk> MB
<_jeff> suspect: whats lmms?
<suspect> a music making thing
<Seantater> paulvolk: how fast is your CPU
<_jeff> aw i love music making things
<suspect> and i keep getting errors when i type in sudo dpkg -i and the file name
<paulvolk> Hey Seantater are you typing my name every line?
<suspect> it doesnt work
<_jeff> anybody have experience with kguitar?
<Seantater> paulvolk: yes
<_jeff> whats it say?
<suspect> kguitar?
<suspect> is that a real guitar?
<_jeff> no
<paulvolk> 3 gightz
<paulvolk> I think
<suspect> i need a virtual guitar
<_jeff> it is a tab application
<suspect> is it just liek a guitar?
<_jeff> helps you write music for guitar
<suspect> like*
<Seantater> paul: mine is only 2.2 GHZ with 600 KB/s
<suspect> is it?
<suspect> like a guitar?
<Seantater> paul: Your updtade should take about 30-45minutes
<_jeff> lol im not sure, havent messed with it much
<paulvolk> oh ok I think mine around 2
<suspect> lol
<suspect> but what does it look like?
<Seantater> paulvolk: minutes?
<paulvolk> sorry I just looked it up
<_jeff> i dont think it will give you a guitar track if thats what ur after
<Seantater> paulvolk: I do not think the ubuntu servers allow to download that fast
<_jeff> it looks like sheet music i guess
<suspect> does it look like a guitar?
<paulvolk> oh well
<_jeff> lol its an application man
<paulvolk> I will just wait
<suspect> lol
<paulvolk> so
<suspect> oh
<Seantater> paulvolk: How many %
<_jeff> lol
<paulvolk> 8
<paulvolk> lol
<Seantater> paulvolk: D/Ling or installing now?
<_jeff> did you think i meant a real guitar?
<suspect> yes
<suspect> lol
<_jeff> lol
<paulvolk> downloading
<suspect> hey you on gnome?
<suspect> or kde?
<paulvolk> KDE ALL THE WAY!!!
<_jeff> kde
<_jeff> yayuh
<suspect> lol
<Seantater> KDE!!!
<suspect> yeah
<suspect> KDE!!!
<_jeff> suspect: sombody just adressed us on #ubuntu
<paulvolk> YAYAAAA KDE IS THE BEST
<suspect> what they said?
<suspect> YEAH!!!
<_jeff> suspect: they said message ompaul
<_jeff> suspect: but there are no promises
<suspect> ompaul?
<_jeff> yeah
<Seantater> ompaul?
<suspect> hiow do i message him?
<_jeff> lol i dont know
<suspect> lol
<_jeff> i was just about to ask
<suspect> ask them
<NoUse> type  /msg nick message
<_jeff> ohh
<Seantater> paulvolk: be back in a while
<paulvolk> What was he banned for?
<paulvolk> ok thanks for the help!
<suspect> brb
<_jeff> nobody would help him so he yelled and cursed
<_jeff> lol
<Seantater> Anyone here program?
<_jeff> y..no
<NoUse> Seantater yeah
<paulvolk> sometimes people can be really rude on these channels. I had that problem with the SUSE channel
<Seantater> NoUse: What language?
<Raven301> Where do you get an updated Repositories list?
<paulvolk> but since switching I have gotten all the help I have needed
<paulvolk> They are really nice and helpfull here
<NoUse> Seantater python, java, some shell scripting, PHP
<Seantater> paulvolk: I hope I am not an exception
<suspect> how do i register my nickname/
<Seantater> NoUse, No java, but I do Python, PHP, and BASH
<Seantater> NoUse, I perfer Python
<NoUse> Seantater cool
<suspect> how?
<NoUse> Seantater yeah its a nice language
<Seantater> NoUse, What have you made?
<che_benway> how can i upgrade to dapper without burning a new cd?
<NoUse> suspect /msg NickServ help
<NoUse> Seantater I submitted a few patches to CastPodder
<h3sp4wn> Why does knetworkmanager depend on a huge amount of gnome stuff ? (I was going to test it but if it needs that much stuff I may as well just use the gtk version) I don't need it just wanted to try it
<NoUse> Seantater I use java for work
<Seantater> NoUse, I've never gotten around to that, But I have made a couple things for fun
<Seantater> NoUse, Nothing big
<suspect> can you tell me the exact command?
<NoUse> suspect I don't it, NickServ will tell you
<Seantater> paulvolk still working?
<NoUse> don't know*
<paulvolk> Yup
<Seantater> paulvolk: %?
<paulvolk> 20
<paulvolk> so Seantater you running drapper?
<Seantater> paulvolk: yes
<Seantater> paulvolk: I used to have one upgraded from breezy
<Seantater> paulvolk: But that can occasionally get buggy
<Seantater> paulvolk: so i installed a fresh dapper install
<suspect> i dont understand the command
<suspect> its confusing
<paulvolk> where can you get the visual install CD instead of the text based one?
<paulvolk> Want to give it to my friend
<Seantater> paulvolk: I do not think you can yet
<paulvolk> He is not as compute literat as I am
<Seantater> paulvolk: it's still in development last time I checked
<vge> is there a text based install?
<paulvolk> oh ok
<Seantater> paulvolk: The one od dapper now is just like the one on breezy
<paulvolk> I guess I will have to install it for him
<NoUse> !tell suspect about register
<Seantater> paulvolk: Wait until dapper is released, and the GUI will be heer
<paulvolk> Nice
<vge> question is, what part of install needs to be graphic?
<Seantater> vge: IMO, all of it
<_jeff> lol the hoary hedgehog install was fine for me
<Seantater> Sion: Choose a name and stick with it
<vge> well i think the present one is very clear
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> breezy
<Sion> i dont know how to register
<paulvolk> well the Breezy install was a little complicated and confusing for a noob to linux, plus I am used to the SUSE install which is graphic and amazing looking
<Seantater> vge: It;s just not preety
<paulvolk> also apeals to a wider veriety of users
<_jeff> i found my first ubuntu install last summer very easy and it was my first try on linux
<Sion> i dont get the registration
<paulvolk> so does dapper have a graphic shutdown?
<vge> yes
<OdyX> paulvolk: Yep.
<paulvolk> nice you have seen it?
<Sion> can someone show me the exact command?
<Sion> for registering?
<NoUse> Sion did you follow the instructions I sent you?
<Sion> yes
<admrl> anyone know who did the graphics for the graphic shutdown..?
<NoUse> Sion how is it confusing?
<paulvolk> is it faster, dapper?
<_jeff> Python: suspect?
<vge> paulvolk: yes
<Sion> like do i have to change my nick ont he little box<<<<<<<<<
<vge> in a degree
<admrl> was it kwwii..?
<paulvolk> like a lot faster?
<Sion> or type in the nickname after the register word
<_jeff> suspect?
<_jeff> you there?
<Sion> yes?
<_jeff> did they unban you?
<Sion> this is suspect
<Sion> i cant talk to them
<Sion> im not registered
<paulvolk> vge: is it a lot faster?
<_jeff> o
<Sion> and its confusing to register
<_jeff> yeah i know
<Sion> show me the command please
<_jeff> i dont remember doing it myself
<vge> paulvolk: not that you should upgrade becouse of it
<Sion> [Notice]  -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<Sion> [17:33]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<paulvolk> no no but I mean you can notice it? not like a fraction of a second thing.
<Sion> tahts what happened
<Sion> i dont get it
<Sion> thats*
<Seantater> paulvolk: I cannot notice it
<_jeff> hmm
<Seantater> paulvolk: However, KDE4 is supposed to be a noticible speed increase
<NoUse> Sion you just type /msg NickServ register <yourpassword> , thats all
<Seantater> paulvolk: But that's quite a while from now
<_jeff> type /msg nickserv register <password>
<paulvolk> oh does it have an update notification?
<_jeff> yeah
<Sion> but sion is already regitered
<_jeff> not yeah to paulvolk
<Sion> and i dont have it registered
<paulvolk> I want an update notification bad
<NoUse> Sion ok, so you have to choose a different nick
<OdyX> paulvolk: the boot is a lot faster thougg...
<paulvolk> cool
<paulvolk> anyways I have to go
<solan> can any1 help me install mysql++-2.1.1, I'm getting an error [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12628]  when I try to ./configure. I'v got both libmysql and mysql-client installed...
<paulvolk> dinner
<paulvolk> bye
<paulvolk> and thanks for the help
<BeerBaby> is there anyone here that can help me with wireless on kubuntu?
<ZeLL91> finalley
<ZeLL91> finally
<_jeff> take it easy paul
<solan> BeerBaby: have you done anything yet?
<NoUse> solan can't you use the mysql that is in apt?
<BeerBaby> well i have everything working drivers etc with ndis
<_jeff> whats the problem then?
<BeerBaby> except the essid still says no/any
<_jeff> get a wifi manager
<solan> NoUse: I'v installed a couple of mysql clients via apt, but it still doesn't work...
<BeerBaby> even when i use the iwconfig command it doesnt take it... umm wifi manager?
<ZeLL91> ok i messaged ompaul
<BeerBaby> sorry this is all new to me lol
<_jeff> i like wifi radar
<NoUse> solan you need to install the server as well as the client
<solan> BeerBaby: gkwifi, It's really neat if you running GNOME;)
<ZeLL91> hes not answering though
<_jeff> o
<BeerBaby> eeep kde here unfortunately
<ZeLL91> _jeff
<solan> hmmm... have you got the drivers, and the hole lot up and running?
<BeerBaby> wifi radar, ok well ill give it a whirl. this has been doing my head in for hours now lol
<_jeff> BeerBaby: lol its not unfortunate, just search in adept for wifi
<ZeLL91> can you tel them hes not answering me?
<NoUse> solan the drivers for what? php?
<BeerBaby> yea i use the ndiswrapper or wotever it is
<_jeff> ZeLL91: yeah ill try
<ZeLL91> ok
<_jeff> he may not be at the computer though
<solan> NoUse: sorre, was talking to BeerBaby...
<solan> what card are you using?
<solan> NoUse: nope, installed the mysql-server that apt's got, and still got the same error...
<BeerBaby> umm buffalo wl12 pci g54s
<ZeLL91> nevermind _jeff
<NoUse> solan which error?
<BeerBaby> in kwifimanager it said it was connected, green bar and everythinig. to what i dont know
<_jeff> hes talking to you now?
<ZeLL91> yeah
<solan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12628
<_jeff> BeerBaby: yeah kwifi is stupid, it always does that
<_jeff> BeerBaby: at least for me
<BeerBaby> lol and um i scan for networks and it can see the AP but i double click and nothing happens
<solan> BeerBaby: me2...
<_jeff> BeerBaby: lol i know, its retarted
<BeerBaby> im glad im not the only one lol
<BeerBaby> cuzz i felt like i was being stupid or sumthiin
<solan> BeerBaby: have you tried using the Wireless Network option in Control Center?
<vge> well, atleast you can see the AP -.-
<BeerBaby> yup i tried that
<solan> nothing?
<ZeLL91> and i still don't know how to install macromedia flash player
<BeerBaby> well under network name
<_jeff> ZeLL91: lol i hate how mods act like they are gods
<BeerBaby> do i put the SSID in there or
<ZeLL91> lol
<BeerBaby> i did that anyway lol
<BeerBaby> but it didnt pick it up still
<vge> ZeLL91: tryed installing it from macromedia.com? works for me
<_jeff> ZeLL91: he just /msgd me and told me to step away from the keyboard because ive done my good deed for the day
<ZeLL91> = )
<solan> BeerBaby: 2secs...
<_jeff> lol
<BeerBaby> ok thanks
<ZeLL91> lol
<temi> Hey, i have like 150gb of free space, how to i make it usuable?
<ZeLL91> you're the best if he unbans me
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> yeah that would make me the best
<ZeLL91> = D
<NoUse> solan you need the mysql dev files, I think its in the libmysqlclient14-dev package
<ZeLL91> so how did you install macromedia?
<_jeff> me?
* _jeff inquisitively points at himself
<ZeLL91> yes
<vge> temi: post the HD to me, i can use it for free if you like? you dont have to pay me anything ;)
* ZeLL91 points at _jeff
<_jeff> lol i /still/ dont have flash working
<ZeLL91> ahh
<temi> lol vge
<ZeLL91> lol
<_jeff> i know
<ZeLL91> i know a easy way
<ZeLL91> = )
<_jeff> since i got breezy, my flash hasnt worked
<temi> vge: its a partitioned drive lol
<ZeLL91> ok all you have to do is go to ubuntu and go to a page that has flash and install it there
<ZeLL91> and you will have it here
<ZeLL91> lol
<ZeLL91> = )
<vge> _jeff: you get tiny or no text at all in flash?
<_jeff> konqueror and firefox think i dont have the plugin
<_jeff> and i dont know if i do :(
<_jeff> ive installed the packages
<ZeLL91> just go to ubuntu and go to firefox
<_jeff> in regular old ubuntu too
<temi> Anyone, i have hd space thats free, and i want to make it usuable, do i need to use the cd and go to partitioning or is there an easier way?
<ZeLL91> then go to a page that has a flash thing and install the missing things
<_jeff> temi: i dont know
<BeerBaby> oh and administrator mode didnt work the next day even when i typed in the password. it just took me back to the same screen. so i just enabled root for now lol
<temi> arg!
<ZeLL91> !arf
<ubotu> ZeLL91: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jeff> ZeLL91: i tried that a while back and it still didnt work
<ZeLL91> worked for me
<_jeff> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ZeLL91> = )
<ZeLL91> moo
<temi> Anyone know how to mount empty area?
<hussam> where are the difference in packages between installing kubuntu dapper beta using live and install CD?
<_jeff> is there any difference between dapper beta and flight 6?
<temi> hussam: live doesnt instal anything, it runs from the cd, and the cd install everything on your pc and you dont need the cd
<LogicalDash> I've been told that to make a command run on startup, I've got to create a .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart ...but what should be in the .desktop file?
<solan> BeerBaby: do U get anything? IP? DHCP-server..?
<Pupeno> any program to convert times between timezones ? I want to know what time is 10 am PST in UTC.
<BeerBaby> its going to be a static ip so i set that
<BeerBaby> and i also set the subnet mask
<solan> NoUse: have you found anything....? sorry, but I went offline a bit...
<solan> iptables -L?
<NoUse> solan you need the mysql dev files, I think its in
<NoUse>           the libmysqlclient14-dev package
<solan> oh... thx man;)
<ZeLL91> !tell _jeff about sex
<BeerBaby> ummms
<_jeff> lol
<ZeLL91> lol
<ZeLL91> i was bored
<ZeLL91> = \
<_jeff> hahaha
<ZeLL91> hohoho
<BeerBaby> well i dont think its going to be a routing issue cuzz its a static WAN ip
<BeerBaby> but ill check
<ZeLL91> T)
<_jeff> where are you from ZeLL91
<hussam> temi: I thought the live cd had a install feature
<ZeLL91> new york
<ZeLL91> bronx
<ZeLL91> and yourself?
<_jeff> toronto canada
<ZeLL91> oh
<_jeff> im like 5 hours away
<ZeLL91> is canada cool?
<_jeff> yeah canada is good
<asraniel> are there somewhere up to date breezy install cds? i have to install it on a pc without internet
<solan> NoUse: thx man! it worked:)
<_jeff> i like the bronx though
<ZeLL91> = )
<_jeff> lol
<ZeLL91> i hate it = (
<ZeLL91> LOL
<_jeff> how come?
<ZeLL91> too much violence
<_jeff> oh
<_jeff> lol yeah last time i was there, i saw a car get broken into in broad daylight
<_jeff> it was awesome
<NoUse> solan np
<_jeff> does anybody here use irc to download copyrighted material?
<_jeff> because i want to start..
<Raven301> lol @ _jeff question
<Riddell> _jeff: this is a kubuntu support channel, not a warez channel
* _jeff scratches his head
<_jeff> sorry
<vge> temisupper: byteway, did you try gparted?
<_jeff> so ahh
<Riddell> asraniel: ubuntu breezy CDs havn't been made yet
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, does the installer included on the kubuntu dapper beta cd install the same package set as the regular installer cd?
<_jeff> is there any way to make knotify notifications better looking?
<Riddell> hussam: yes
<hussam> Riddell: I meant the live cd
<Riddell> _jeff: sadly no
<_jeff> Riddell: poop
<Riddell> hussam: yes it does, but it's most likely broken on the beta live CD :(
<_soup> how to get gnome like network icon in panel in kubuntu ?
<hussam> Riddell: so I get the installer, not the live cd.
#kubuntu 2006-04-26
<Riddell> hussam: unless you want to be a guinea pig
<ZeLL91> ok _jeff
<ZeLL91> do you know anyone named tritium_
<ZeLL91> ?
<_jeff> yeah i say that guy here yesterday
<_jeff> why?
<ZeLL91> he banned me
<ZeLL91> = (
<_jeff> aw what a rip
<ZeLL91> yeah
<ZeLL91> i have to msg him
<_jeff> if i see him again ill say something
<ZeLL91> tritium_
<ZeLL91> god
<_jeff> what did the almighty ompaul say?
<ZeLL91> if only i knew how to hack
<ZeLL91> ahhh
<ZeLL91> lol
<_jeff> lol
<crimsun> michael does not ban for senseless reasons.
<crimsun> moreover, this is NOT the channel to whine about it
<_jeff> are you a mod?
<ZeLL91> me?
<crimsun> does it matter, _jeff?
<tmei> whats gparted?
<ZeLL91> what do you mean a mod?
<_jeff> im just wondering crimsun
<HymnToLife> right you are crimsun, banning for senseles reasons is Seveas' job :p
<_jeff> its for my research if you must know
<ZeLL91> oh
<ZeLL91> nevermind then
<HymnToLife> *hope Seveas isn't here with another nick*
<ZeLL91> = )
<hussam> Riddell: then I'll get the live cd and try installing from in on an empty partition.
<_jeff> lol
<ZeLL91> tritium_ banned me saying "Are you kidding me???"
<_jeff> if nobody is talking and nobody really needs help then who cares if we talk about something else
<Riddell> hussam: good luck and mind and take a backup
<crimsun> _jeff: we're not going to discuss that, thanks.
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks
<ZeLL91> is there a channel for hackers?
<bipolar> Does anyone know a way to get amarok to play video podcasts? Right now it just plays the audio from them, and I can play the video by draging the episode into kaffine.
<crimsun> ZeLL91: michael did not enforce the ban (at least not the version that I see)
<bipolar> oh, I'm on dapper.
<Seveas> HymnToLife, I'm here as me....
<Seveas> HymnToLife, and id you have complaints, just tell me instead of badmouthing
<temi> hm
<ZeLL91> hm
<temi> hm hm?
<ZeLL91> hm hm hm?
<Seveas> hm hm hm hm
<temi> ho ho!
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> !
<bipolar> hm^36
<ubotu> _jeff: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ZeLL91> ho ha ho ho ho!
<temi> exactly
<ZeLL91> slob on my nob like corn on a cob
<solan> how do I enable libexif?
<temi> mabye i will
<ZeLL91> check in with me then do your job
<vge> ZeLL91: dont push your unbans :/
<ZeLL91> = )
<solan> I'm trying to install Mediatomb, and get a message about it being disabled when I ./configure..
<HymnToLife> Seveas> hey I was just kidding, no offense
<Seveas> you need the libexif dev packages solan
<ZeLL91> jeff you have aim?
<solan> aaah....
<Riddell> solan: apt-cache search libexif should show the relevant -dev package
<_jeff> ZeLL91: i have kopete, so yeah
<ZeLL91> what is it
<ZeLL91> ?
<_soup> is it possible to get gnome like network icon in panel in kubuntu?
<_jeff> HymnToLife: lol
<_jeff> kopete is a multi client messenger that includes msn, aim, icq etc.
<ZeLL91> ok
<bipolar> _soup: you mean to show the status and contol network interfaces?
<ZeLL91> but what is your aim?
<_jeff> ZeLL91: lol i dont have an account though
<_soup> bipolar : yes
<temi> kopete doesnt let me sned files!!!
<ZeLL91> lol
<_jeff> ill make one, there are enough of my friends on aim
<temi> so evil
<HymnToLife> temi> that's a well known bug in Kopete
<bipolar> _soup: I'm running dapper and use kde-network-manager. It's awesome.
<_jeff> temi: are you using msn on kopete?
<HymnToLife> get gaim ;)
<ZeLL91> ok when you make one my aim is drkidd91
<temi> kopete
<temi> lol..
<temi> _jeff: ya
<ZeLL91> does kopete have sounf?
<ZeLL91> sound*
<bipolar> _soup: I don't have enough time to walk you though it's configuration, but it's all in the wiki.
<_jeff> i think that may just be the msn network,
<temi> meh
<temi> im still trying to install windows
<temi> but it doesnt let me cause its free space
<temi> and i gotta mount it but i donno how
<HymnToLife> temi> install windows ?
<temi> ya
<bipolar> _soup: All I can say is after you install, comment all the interfaces out of /etc/network/interfaces except for loopback (lo) and reboot.
<vge> temi: tryed gparted?
<ZeLL91> does anyone have kopete with sound
<ZeLL91> ?
<temi> vge what is gparted
<vge> partition program
<temi> ooh
<temi> Gnome Partition Editor?
<ZeLL91> does anyone have kopete with sound?
<temi> my sound doesnt work at all heh
<vge> temi: yes, works in kde too
<HymnToLife> ZeLL91> quit asking, if someone did he'd have told you
<ZeLL91> lol
<_soup> bipolar : i just want to add status icon to a panel.
<temi> vge can i install and run, or do i have to burn onto a cd?
<solan> any1 ever used mediatomb?
<vge> you can apt-get it if you wish
<paulvolk> ok after I have done dist-upgrade what should I do?
<paulvolk> restart?
<asraniel> Riddell: i would be surpised if there were no ubuntu breezy cds (im not talking about dapper). so is there no way to get up to date breezy cds? since the pc i want to install it does not have internet and the old version was very buggy
<Riddell> asraniel: get breezy CDs from kubuntu.org/download.php, but we havn't yet made ones incuding breezy-updates and breezy-security
<asraniel> RIddell: thank you.. well thats a problem..  have to see how to solve it (the computer is for a linux newbie that only needs it for open office)
<ZeLL91> is there a hacking channel?
<ZeLL91> is there a way to hack with irc?
<ZeLL91> ok i guess not
<vge> ZeLL91: you ask things that are not di
<vge> *not for this channel
<_jeff> ZeLL91: did you get my /msg?
<ZeLL91> no
<ZeLL91> i didnt get your message
<_jeff> im trying to private message ZeLL91 but it says im not registered
<ZeLL91> then type /msg register then your password
<_jeff> how do i register?
<_jeff> ok
<_jeff> error
<BeerBaby> this PyGTK that is needed for wifi radar, u have to bloody compile it and then install etc? ugh god this is so much hassle lol
<ZeLL91> did you put your pw after the register word?
<ZeLL91> without <>
<BeerBaby> i think im just going to chuck kubuntu and install suse at this rate
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> it says my name is already registered
<ZeLL91> then change it
<_jeff> poop
<ZeLL91> jeff91 or something
<ZeLL91> or jeff2006
<ZeLL91> lol
<jeff_m> ok done
<ZeLL91> registered/
<ZeLL91> ?
<jeff_m> no, this is already registered too
<jeff_m> damint
<jeff_m> ok im going for my full name
<ZeLL91> ~jeff~
<ZeLL91> lol
<jeff_marshall> ok it registered
<ZeLL91> cool
<jeff_marshall> whats the password for?
<ZeLL91> now what were you gonna pm me?
<Raven301> is there a c++ package for kubuntu?
<temi> vge you there?
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: what do you mean?
<Raven301> jeff_marshall: I need  C++ compiler
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: maybe something like libcpp
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: type apt-cache search c++ compiler
<temi> well in adept type c compiler, theres a couple things
<Raven301> Couldn't find package libcpp
<temi> Anyone know what the hell make is "Type `make' to compile the package."
<HymnToLife> temi> just type make in a terminal
<temi> i did it doesnt do anything
<temi> like Command not found anything
<Raven301> jeff_marshall: thanks for the command ... long list ... still looking
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: np, wish i knew the specific package
<HymnToLife> temi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HymnToLife> but what are you trying to build anyway ?
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: are tou trying to compile an app you downloaded?
<Raven301> jeff_marshall: Trying to build E17
<jeff_marshall> ZeLL91: wha?
<ZeLL91> ?
<ZeLL91> the message taht i sent you
<ZeLL91> with the errors
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: i think build-essential should help you too
<jeff_marshall> yeah?
<jeff_marshall> was that all?
<jeff_marshall> that it gave you
<Raven301> jeff_marshall: ok thanks
<jeff_marshall> Raven301: np
<ZeLL91> yeah
<Xaero_Vincent> Wow the Kubuntu has really improved. Tell me will Kubuntu now become a equal support OS to Ubuntu? Will there be Kubuntu ship-it CDs?
<temi> hymntolife make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Xaero_Vincent> the reason why I ask is because Ubuntu is the best... but Gnome isnt.  But Ubuntu has so much more popularity and thus has more community support... but will this change because KDE is better and KDE 4.0 will eat Gnome.
<HymnToLife> temi> are you _sure_ you followed _all_ the instructions to build your stuff ?
<temi> yup
<temi> it says to run ./configure
<temi> then it says
<temi> type make
<HymnToLife> and did you run ./configure ?
<temi> yup
<HymnToLife> did it tell you something unusual ?
<temi> hm
<temi> well it said if i compiled something ro rather, which i didnt
<temi> ooh
<temi> configure: error: GNU Parted requires libuuid - a part of the e2fsprogs package (but
<temi> sometimes distributed separately in uuid-devel or similar)
<HymnToLife> here you go then
<HymnToLife> install it ;)
<temi> hm... it says in adept it is installed
<douglas> How do I start this new network-manager-kde package which I noticed for gnome and found a version for kde ? ---> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<jeff_marshall> Xaero_Vincent: yeah as long as we provide support for kubuntu
<jeff_marshall> Xaero_Vincent: i think kubuntu will dominate soon
<jeff_marshall> Xaero_Vincent: i used ubuntu for a long long time and gave gnome a good go
<Xaero_Vincent> sweet!
<jeff_marshall> Xaero_Vincent: but it was terrible boring and wasted a lot of space on my screen
<jeff_marshall> no matter what i did to make things fit better
<jeff_marshall> it was just bulky
<douglas> anyone, network-manager for kde?
<Xaero_Vincent> yes.. Gnome just lacks so much... the newest junk is the useless Gnome screensaver.. you cant even change the options!
<jeff_marshall> douglas: i use wifi manager, but its for gnome
<jeff_marshall> lol
<jeff_marshall> and the default icons and themes are so ugly
<jeff_marshall> although i prefer gdesklets to skaramba
<douglas> jeff_marshall: I noticed in the release notes that there is the new network manager with the neat mac like wifi setup, is there a package for kde?
<Xaero_Vincent> I dont need that kind of hindrance.. Me being a Windows user as well.. I want the eye candy and the features..
<jeff_marshall> douglas: are you talking about wifi manager?
<jeff_marshall> yeah i know
<Xaero_Vincent> the new beta icons are nice and glossy.. alot of gimp work there
<jeff_marshall> i want a devilishly sexy desktop that lis fast and responsive
<jeff_marshall> kde
<douglas> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta On this page they refer to it as the new network manager from this website http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<douglas> jeff_marshall: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta On this page they refer to it as the new network manager from this website http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Xaero_Vincent> I read KDE 4.0 will be at least 30% faster.. and Kubuntu will use that when it's released right?
<Xaero_Vincent> probably 2007 sometime
<HymnToLife> when is KDE 4.0 gonna be released ?
<Xaero_Vincent> no set date
<jeff_marshall> douglas: you i think you can get that with dapper then
<douglas> So if I install this package called network-manager-kde then I can just reboot and it will load, because it would be a dream to have good wifi setup
<jeff_marshall> douglas: i cant find any package called network-manager-kde
<temi> hymnforlife, im getting a termcap error, but it says that (n)curses can also be a substitute, i tried getting both still nothing
<douglas> hmm... perhaps it's in universe or multiverse?
<jeff_marshall> i have both enabled and still nothing
<douglas> hmm...
<douglas> I'll just restart after bit
<puckman> Another day and another download from the cool people at Kubuntu
<puckman> They ROCK
* puckman wonders if it shows that he loves kubuntu
<HymnToLife> what download ?
<ZeLL91> jeff?
<yanis> where is konqueror in the kde menu?
<puckman> the new dapper with the gfx installer
<puckman> under internet
<puckman> (web browser) konqueor
<yanis> damn it, why is it there?
<puckman> why not?
<Raven301> How would I go about installing the x development headers for this disto??
<puckman> it is a browser
<leagris> Hello, I definetely brock all my dapper Kde tonight because an offending kcontrol broken post install script in last update
<yanis> it's a file browser too
<yanis> it should be in system
<slow-motion> n8
<Maneit> Anyone know how to compile kmplayer so that preview works in the properties dialogue?
<idiotbs> hello
<idiotbs> i'm having a problem installing dapper kubuntu
<arthurb> Hi, is anyone having trouble with crystal icons on latest update from dapper ?
<idiotbs> my harddisk died today, so i replaced it and was just installing ubuntu:server i saw that the dapper beta is released, so i decided to upgrade right away, and then do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ZeLL91> can someone tell me how to install giFT?
<idiotbs> but when it comes to kcontrol it returns an error and stops
<_jeff> ZeLL91: hey
<_jeff> sry bout that
<idiotbs> hi
<ZeLL91> hi
<ZeLL91> its ok
<ZeLL91> _jeff:do you know how to install giFT?
<ZeLL91> its too complicated
<ZeLL91> please tell me how
<_jeff> sudo apt-get install gift
<_jeff> lol
<ZeLL91> couldnt find package gift
<arthurb> Is anyone having issues with crystal icons ?
<idiotbs> it's in universe, ZeLL91
<idiotbs> you need to uncomment the universe line in your sources.list
<_jeff> ahh you dont have universe enabled
<ZeLL91> do i have to download universe?
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> no
<ZeLL91> how do i enable it?
<_jeff> you have to remove the #'s in your sources.list that are in front of the universe repository
<ZeLL91> ok
<ZeLL91> where?
<ZeLL91> can i find this?
<_jeff> it will say something in there where your universe repository is
<idiotbs> you can do that in adept -> manage repositories
<_jeff>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jeff> yeah or that
<idiotbs> or edit that file
<_jeff> you probably want to get familliar with ur sources.list file though
<_jeff> because adept sucks once you know all your commands and stuff
<ZeLL91> im in the source.list
<ZeLL91> what now?
<idiotbs> search it for "universe"
<_jeff> look for where it says anything about breezy universe
<idiotbs> and remove the ## at the start of the line
<ZeLL91> ok found it
<ZeLL91> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<ZeLL91> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<ZeLL91> sorry bout that
<_jeff> that looks about right
<_jeff> are there #'s in front of those lines?
<_jeff> lol yeah there are
<_jeff> remove them and save it
<_jeff> you have to do this as root
<ZeLL91> i cant
<ZeLL91> oh as root
<ZeLL91> edit as root?
<idiotbs> yes
<arthurb> ZeLL91: you can edit your source.list as root using adept
<_jeff> yeah
<HymnToLife> yep, as a regular user, you can't edit anything outside your /home dir
<ZeLL91> ok done
<arthurb> or just   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<arthurb> HymnToLife: save /tmp
<_jeff> dude just do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<idiotbs> if you have to edit a file outside /home you must likely be root
<ZeLL91> now what do i type again?
<ZeLL91> the command?
<HymnToLife> and /tmp indeed
<arthurb> and /media/... depending on fstab
<arthurb> ok I'm done :)
<ZeLL91> ok
<ZeLL91> whats the command?
<arthurb> ANYWAY, is anyone having trouble with the crystal icons not being available anymore after a recent dapper update ? Please, this is a yes or no questions for dapper user
<idiotbs> i can't tell, arthurb, i'm still having trouble getting kubuntu-desktop installed :P
<idiotbs> it says
<idiotbs> dpkg: error processing kcontrol (--configure):
<idiotbs>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<idiotbs> but i can't see what's the problem
<jeff_marshall> do you guys know how to see sombody's ip adress from the user list?
<temifowl> hey anyone know where i can find ATK?
<ep> It works but I've have unsolvable audio mixing problems with on board (AMD Asus Nvidia chipset) AC97 sound.  Hence  I want to install this SB live card I've got laying around.  How do I do this?
<crimsun> ep: just install it and choose the sblive as your default
<arthurb> jeff_marshall: /qui username
<jeff_marshall> ok
<ep> install what
<crimsun> ep: your card. physically.
<jeff_marshall> arthurb: it didnt work :X
<ep> I'm not installling kubuntu its already installed -- so where do I choose sblive as my defualt?
<crimsun> ep: I meant physically plug in the sblive while the computer is powered down
<ep> i know that much:) haven't done it yet thought
<crimsun> ep: after that, I need the output from ``asoundconf list''
<ep> okay, I dont' need to disable the onboard sound in the bios? (or jumper)
<crimsun> no
<idiotbs> nobody has an idea about my kcontrol problem? i can't install kubuntu-desktop without it
<ep> ok i'll get back to you (or someone) in a few with the asoundconf output
<arthurb> jeff_marshall: sorry, it's /quit username
<jeff_marshall> arthurb: lol sure
<arthurb> ok ok ... /ip ... how hard is it ?
<arthurb> sorry /dns
<arthurb> hi could someone lists his /usr/shar/icons directory for me ?
<arthurb> ls -l
<temi> Hey, if i install windows, it overrides Grub, how would i se up grub without installing whole kubuntu again?
<jeroenvrp> arthurb: why? Is very long
<jeff_marshall> temi: not sure
<jeff_marshall> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<temifowl> lol jeff
<idiotbs> you can use the livecd and repair it
<temifowl> but i only have an install
<jeroenvrp> and why installing windows
<idiotbs> also valid
<temifowl> i need windows for general usage
<temifowl> aka printer
<arthurb> jeroenvrp: no.. should be a few lines only
<acejones> i am installing KDE as we speak
<idiotbs> you boot the installcd until the language question comes up, then hit alt+F2
<acejones> why make a whole nother distro for kde
<acejones> just use ubuntu right
<arthurb> this is ubuntu
<jeroenvrp> arthurb:
<jeroenvrp> crystalsvg   gnome    ikons       kubuntu  mono          skype.png      xchat_mini.xpm
<jeroenvrp> default      hicolor  kdeclassic  locolor  qjackctl.png  slick          xine.xpm
<jeroenvrp> default.kde  Human    kids        Locolor  Rodent        SphereCrystal
<arthurb> ahah
<arthurb> I miss default and defaut.kde
<jeroenvrp> default.kde -> crystalsvg
<jeroenvrp> default is empty
<jeroenvrp> so that will be easy to fix
<jeff_marshall> acejones: what do you mean?
<acejones> is kubuntu a distro or is it just ubuntu install with kde added
<jeff_marshall> acejones: they are the same os, just geared for different desktop environments
<Search4Lancer> how can I make Konversation open links in an existing Firefox window in a new tab (as it already does), but without trying to open a new instance of Firefox as well?
<temifowl> ejooy
<temifowl> whot
<jeroenvrp> acejones: call it a sub-distro
<dbakker> acejones: yeah ubuntu is a sub of debian
<jeff_marshall> lol the ubuntu team doesnt want it called that
<jeroenvrp> wel also have xubuntu en edubuntu
<Search4Lancer> it has to be a Konversation thing, because I have the setting in Firefox correct, and I had the same problem with Thunderbird before I added something to the TB config file
<jeff_marshall> its not a sub distro
<arthurb> as well as I don't have crystalsvg :(
<jeff_marshall> they prefer we think of ubuntu with gnome as default and kubuntu as an alternative
<idiotbs> the difference is that ubuntu comes with no kde packages and kubuntu comes with no gnome packages
<dbakker> if i installed kde on ubuntu would it be the same as kubuntu?
<idiotbs> so they're really about what they DON'T have
<idiotbs> yes
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: you can set your browser in konversation config
<idiotbs> so did anybody upgrade breezy to dapper?
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: and you should set firefox to have all in single window, maybe an extension, waiy
<jeroenvrp> t
<Search4Lancer> erm jeroenvrp, where in Konversation config?
<Search4Lancer> I do have Firefox set to have all in single window
<jeroenvrp> Behaviour > General
<Search4Lancer> there is nothing pertaining to my issue in Behavior>General
<Search4Lancer> er
<Search4Lancer> maybe there is
<jeroenvrp> use other browser
<Search4Lancer> gotcha
<jeroenvrp> great!
<Search4Lancer> except, now it's not working at all
<jeroenvrp> strange
<Search4Lancer> it tries to open the url file:///home/redphoenix/'http://www.whatever.com'
<jeroenvrp> firefox %u
<Search4Lancer> got it, had to take out the \'%u\'
<jeroenvrp> you should use %u
<Search4Lancer> works fine now just as firefox
<Search4Lancer> pizza time... later
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: firefox %u and  firefox '%u' work both great for me
<jeroenvrp> it opens all in new tab
<jeroenvrp> enjoy yor pizza
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: I upgraded from beezy to dapper, what do you want to know?
<idiotbs> did you have any problems?
<idiotbs> i can't get past kcontrol when trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> never had any real problems
* idiotbs is getting tired of the console screen
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: what is exactly the problem - kcontrol?!
<idiotbs> i just installed with the breezy-install cd (server)and upgraded
<mchasard> hello
<idiotbs> dpkg: error processing kcontrol (--configure):
<idiotbs>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mchasard> just run the new kubuntu 6.06 beta
<mchasard> as live cd use
<idiotbs> this is all it tells me, not very talkative
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: is that all
<idiotbs> downloading the live cd takes the whole night, but this evening my old hdd died, so it was a quick decision to upgrade
<idiotbs> yes, that's all
<idiotbs> i tried it with dpkg-i --force-overwrite, but also no go
<idiotbs> but then again... what should it overwrite? :D
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: did you first upgraded you breezy install?
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: how did you upgrade to breezy?
<idiotbs> i installed just the minimum (boot-command: server) and upgraded, then rebooted
<mchasard> the boot is not so speedy
<ubuntu___> I can't get dapper to boot... seems to install fine
<ubuntu___> I'm on the live cd right now
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: is your sources.list ok
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: there is also a few commands you should run
<idiotbs> i doublechecked, and all breezy is renamed dapper
* idiotbs hovers over the kb
<jeroenvrp> and did you only do apt-get upgrade?
<idiotbs> dist-upgrade
<jeroenvrp> mmm
<jeroenvrp> I remember I had to 3 apt-get commands
<idiotbs> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade?
<mchasard> can we run a program out the cdlive ...?
<jeroenvrp> no, wait
<mchasard> with apt-get
<idiotbs> you mean install a program in it?
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: I also remember something with disselect
<jeroenvrp> distselect
<idiotbs> mchasard: you're on the live-cd, yes? can you try dcc'ing me the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<temifowl> dam my partitions are MESSED
<mchasard> euh yes wait
<idiotbs> maybe that can fix it
<mchasard> permission denied idiotsbs ?
<jeff_marshall> kubuntu
<jeff_marshall> rules
<jjesse> updated wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperBeta w/ screenshots of espresso
<mchasard> i suppose i have to be as root
<mchasard> but which password please ?
<idiotbs> none?
<idiotbs> or maybe: dapper?
<mchasard> no don't work
<idiotbs> shit... thx anyway
<mchasard> hum how to run xterm as root ?
<jeroenvrp> mchasard: sudo xterm
<mchasard> ok
<jeroenvrp> or sudo -i
<jeroenvrp> or sudo su
<jeroenvrp> oh whatever
<mchasard> ok sudo xterm works thanks
<mchasard> as root also permission denied for etc/apt/sources.list
<temifowl> Has anyone ever used GParted?
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: so you did a apt-get install update + upgrade ?
<idiotbs> yes
<jeroenvrp> temifowl: ask at #ubuntu
<temifowl> k
<idiotbs> and then a reboot
<idiotbs> after that i tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: what I think is that you better first should update breezy to the current revision
<idiotbs> most of it installed, only kcontrol not, plus 6 packages that want kcontrol installed first
<idiotbs> oh.... good idea, that could be it
<mchasard> kubuntu or ubuntu ...which one  to use ?
<leagris> idiotbs, latest kcontrol package for dapper has broken post-install scripts
<idiotbs> ahaaaa!!
<elijahlofgren> idiotbs: Yes kcontrol is broken right now: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163378
<idiotbs> is there a way to fix that?
<idiotbs> phew! i thought i was getting stoopid :D
<elijahlofgren> idiotbs: You could maybe install and different version of the package.
<jeroenvrp> aaaah
<leagris> wait tomorow and we may have a fixed package available on repos (hope so)
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: thats great to hear!
<jeroenvrp> so I should not update dapper now
<idiotbs> cool, it's 2:30 am here now, so i'll let it rest until tomorrow
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: or downloading the beta
<leagris> I spent several hours trying to fix a suposedly broken kde install. Now my kde is completely gone and I am using gnome again ;D
<jeroenvrp> leagris: what went wrong
<elijahlofgren> Aha, a workaround https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393
<idiotbs> i thought if i enter dapper in the sources.list i would get the beta, from today on
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: you get the post-beta
<idiotbs> wow, thx!
<leagris> jeroenvrp, several updated kde package went unconfigured because of the kcontrol post install script broken. And sadly so many packages depends on kcontrol that it broke may of them
<idiotbs> it's only 6, actually
<jeroenvrp> leagris: yes I understand
<idiotbs> k3b, kde-systemsettings (!!!), konqueror (!!!!!!!!) and some others
<jeroenvrp> bad day for an upgrade
<Xaero_Vincent> So when might we see shipit CDs for Kubuntu?  May or June?
<Xaero_Vincent> :D
<jeroenvrp> Xaero_Vincent: not before june I suppose
<elijahlofgren> Xaero_Vincent: Probably after June since that's when Dapper is supposed to be released.
<Xaero_Vincent> cool.. its nice that there will be CDs now... that will help make Kubuntu compete with Ubuntu
<jeroenvrp> copete?
<jeroenvrp> we dont copete
<jeroenvrp> compete :-)
<leagris> jeroenvrp, it is just a reminder whe are using beta stage Ubuntu. It used to work so well in Dapper that fact went unnoticed :)
<Xaero_Vincent> heh look again at my spelling
<jeroenvrp> leagris: I'm updating now
<jeroenvrp> I like to see what goes wrong
<jeroenvrp> call me a disaster-tourist :-)
<leagris> jeroenvrp, do you know a dpkg syntax to force installation of kcontrol and avoiding post-install script ?
<jeroenvrp> leagris: good one
<leagris> as a workaround until next update ?
<elijahlofgren> I've been putting off upgrades unless I really feel like I need them (I read changlogs using the update-manger) so I save bandwidth and time until Dapper final is out.
* idiotbs is busy trying to fix the fix
<jeroenvrp> leagris: you can configure all packages one at a time
<Xaero_Vincent> Hey... I have a simple polishing idea for Kubuntu... How about using the blue Kubuntu icon for the programs button instead of the blue "K" one?
<idiotbs> yesssssssss! it worked!
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: great
<leagris> jeroenvrp, tryed that and it refuse to configure if a parent package is not
<idiotbs> now i can start feeling at home again
<mchasard> please theres no newsreader program in kubuntu 6.06 beta ?
<mchasard> hum even knode is not here ...
<leagris> mchasard, kmail, thunderbird, evolution...
<leagris> at least thunderbird and evo
<elijahlofgren> mchasard: Just install knode: "sudo apt-get install knode"
<mchasard> hum but i use it as live cd
<mchasard> so its doesn't work
<mchasard> pitty
<leagris> mchasard, live DVD is more complete
<jeroenvrp> leagris: you can try --force-all
<Ahmuck> hi, is nagios avaialbe in adept ?
<elijahlofgren> mchasard: Hmm. I don't know what to do about that then. (I don't use a news reader. I like RSS feeds and mailing lists)
<leagris> jeroenvrp, yep, tryed it as well :)
<jeroenvrp> mm
<jeroenvrp> than try the workaround
<mchasard> i can't burn live dvd bye me ...nor dvd burner
<leagris> I learned the art of tweeking broken or flakey dependencies with Mandriva before ;D
<Ahmuck> what is the differencne in kubuntu 6.0.6 LTS and flight 6.0.6 ?
<elijahlofgren> Ahmuck: Yes, seems like it.
<elijahlofgren> elijahlofgren@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search nagios
<elijahlofgren> nagios-common - A host/service/network monitoring and management system
<idiotbs> what does LTS mean anyway?
<elijahlofgren> Long Term Support
<leagris> LTS = Let This S**t ? ;D
<idiotbs> ah, ok!
<idiotbs> makes sense :D
<idiotbs> good one leagris
<Search4Lancer> is 6.06 Beta any different than the Dapper I'm running now with daily updated packages?
<idiotbs> at least today
<crimsun> yes, there are updates beyond 6.06 LTS beta
<ep> Crimsun I just installed the sb live card.  What next?  Pastebin /etc/asound.conf or something
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: the one right now is a few days newer
<Ahmuck> so how does one choose between LTS and Flight ?
<jeroenvrp> Ahmuck: choose?!
<Xaero_Vincent> eh?
<jeroenvrp> The flights are now old
<Ahmuck> yes, where are the core differences explained ?? are they different ?
<jeroenvrp> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php
<idiotbs> LTS replaces flight6, no?
<elijahlofgren> Ahmuck: LTS just means "Long Term Support". They added that to the beta name. The beta is newer than all flights.
<Xaero_Vincent> Beta 1 vs Alpha 6 is what it is
<Ahmuck> ok, that is what i wondered
<Ahmuck> what happened to the live cd download
<ep> I have unsolvable sound mixing issues. Hence, I have just physically installed an SB live card.  Now, how do I configure kubutu to use the new hardware?
<Ahmuck> nm
<elijahlofgren> ep: I think you could just open kmix (in the system tray) and switch to using the new soundcard.
<jeroenvrp> Ahmuck: its still there
<Search4Lancer> yes jeroenvrp, but since I continue to update packages, don't I have the same thing, or no?
<Search4Lancer> or is there some other way I need to update?
<elijahlofgren> Search4Lancer: Yes, you probably have newer. ;)
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xaero_Vincent> So what features will Ubuntu Dapper have that Kubuntu Dapper wont? Or are things pretty equal now?
<jeroenvrp> Xaero_Vincent: they are equal, except the other one is gnome and the other one is kde
<idiotbs> ubuntu=kubuntu, only the preinstalled desktop and software differs
<jeroenvrp> please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<idiotbs> but what's not preinstalled can be installed later; and what's preinstalled can be removed
<jeroenvrp> yes
<Search4Lancer> "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version." so :-P
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: so that means, you are 100% up-to-date :-)
<Search4Lancer> well then
<Xaero_Vincent> well... that wasnt the case for Kubuntu brezzy which had problems and not as many tools.. like the package updater right? and Add/Remove applications program?
<Xaero_Vincent> probematic printing and hybernation too
<Xaero_Vincent> it looks like the newest fixes all that tho... so now everything is all good?
<idiotbs> this is not the end
<idiotbs> only in the end everything is all good
<idiotbs> but it's much more exciting to see it grow, isn't it :)
<Xaero_Vincent> well I mean for it having quality equal to Ubuntu.
<leagris>  @ Hello, I am Klippy: It appear you are trying to update Kcontrol. Would you like to install Gnome instead?
<elijahlofgren> leagris: LOL.
<idiotbs> in my opinion that was the case before, simply because KDE alone features a lot more than gnome
<jeff_marshall> kde>gnome
<HaxoR91> huh?
<HaxoR91> ima try to help people
<HaxoR91> lol
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: for me the workaround doesnt work
<idiotbs> you must first attempt to install kcontrol, and not remove it, or the file is not in place
<HaxoR91> does anyone need help?
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: kcontrol was installed, but not configured
<idiotbs> not anymeure, haxor!
<HaxoR91> lol
<jeroenvrp> and when I do a  sudo dpkg --configure kcontrol it still gives the same error
<idiotbs> follow the instructions on the launchpad site
<idiotbs> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<jeroenvrp> thats what I did
<idiotbs> then just apt-get install kcontrol again
<idiotbs> that's what i did
* Hobbsee attempts to reproduce
<Xaero_Vincent> is this a bug with Dapper or Breezy?
<jeroenvrp> doesnt work
<idiotbs> dapper
<elijahlofgren> Xaero_Vincent: Dapper.
<idiotbs> sadly
<idiotbs> today, when they release the beta
<jeroenvrp> oh well
<jeroenvrp> it all still works
<Xaero_Vincent> well hay its a beta now isnt it? :P
<idiotbs> i first half-installed kcontrol and left it unconfigured, then edited the file (which was not there before), then installed again
<idiotbs> hehe, yeah
* jeroenvrp stupido
<jeroenvrp> I had to comment out those lines
<jeroenvrp> not to run those lines :_)
<idiotbs> oh, hehe
<Hobbsee> ah yes, lovely
<Hobbsee> idiotbs: i'm fairly certain that they wouldnt have these botched packages on the CD
* jeroenvrp should read
<jeroenvrp> but heh its 3 am over here :-)
<HaxoR91> its 9 p over here
<HaxoR91> pm*
<idiotbs> here too
<idiotbs> 3am
<HaxoR91> = )
* idiotbs is in germany
* Hobbsee pokes the devs, if they're awake
<HaxoR91> hallo
<HaxoR91> guten tag
<jeroenvrp> idiotbs: ok
<jeroenvrp> I'm in the Netherlands
<jeroenvrp> as you guess
<jeroenvrp> can guess
<idiotbs> i like netherlands, got some good friends there
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: how long ago did you update?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: just 15 min. ago
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: right
<jeroenvrp> but the workaround works
<idiotbs> yeah, or it would be a failaround :D
<jeroenvrp> I was just curious to have the problem :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<idiotbs> good nite everyone, slaap lekker, i think i'll return soon!
<idiotbs> have fun
<jeroenvrp> gute nacht idiotbs
<idiotbs> oh, and thx for the help!
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: mine didnt complain...
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: are you sure
<jeroenvrp> dod you tried a sudo dpkg --configure -a , afterwards
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: well, it did a bit, saying that the directories werent empty, but seemed to configure okay
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> than its maybe fixed
<jeroenvrp> let me check
<joaoa> has anyone had a good experience printing a calendar from KOrganizer to pdf using kprint ? because when i do it the output file has the letters going up and down...
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: i seem to be using the same versoin of you, which makes it odd...
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: I dont have new packages
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: no errors for dpkg --configure -a
<jeroenvrp> what version of kcontrol do you have?
<jeroenvrp> I have 3.5.2-0ubuntu9
<Hobbsee> Get: 28 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main kcontrol 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 [7963kB] 
<dbakker> any1 have xgl working?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: very strange
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: very!
<troy> is anyone running the dapper beta? does it seem reasonably well behaved? (a few bugs I can live with - gives me something to report...)
<jeroenvrp> oh well, maybe you have a slightly different config
<Hobbsee> troy: yeah, i'm runnign it, it seems okay, a kcontrol bug that most people are reproducing
<jeroenvrp> troy: its great
<dbakker> troy: I am and have no issues
<troy> okay, well if kcontrol is borked, I can still edit the config files :)
<jeroenvrp> i? running dapper from as february
<elijahlofgren> troy: I'm running it. But if you run into a kcontrol issue the workaround is here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<jeroenvrp> troy: no kcontrol is ok
<jeroenvrp> but the update isnt
<jeroenvrp> so dont update today
<troy> got it
<jeroenvrp> tomorrow will be fine I think
<Hobbsee> well, it doesnt die dramatically
<Hobbsee> it's ignorable :P
<troy> I'm still finishing my /home backup on breezy so it'll probably be tomorrow before I can update anyway
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<jeroenvrp> troy: always good to have a different home-partition
<jeroenvrp> actually with this, I managed to update from several distros
<jeroenvrp> SuSE > Gentoo > SuSE > Kubuntu
<troy> jeroenvrp: yeah, I used to do that - now I no longer do since it forces me to do semi-regular backups this way - which I wouldn't do otherwise :)
<jeroenvrp> oh well
<jeroenvrp> thats your choice
<ep> I have just now installed a SB live card, it works when I boot to windows.  It does NOT work in Kubuntu.  Please help.
<troy> I also have a removable hard disk that I store much of my stuff on -- just it's too small for my music collection and such
<jeroenvrp> ep: try this:
<ep> Note, I also have onboard sound, some weeks ago, In a failed effort to get mixing to work, I created /etc/asound.conf and also edited /etc/sound/esound.conf per forum instructions.
<jeroenvrp> sudo alsactl power 0 off
<jeroenvrp> sudo alsactl power 0 on
<jeroenvrp> see if you get sound afterwards
<ep> okies
<HaxoR91> do any of ya know python?
<troy> HaxoR91: yes, but if you need help, best to try in #python :)
<crimsun> ep: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<HaxoR91> no i dont need help
<HaxoR91> where can i download the tutorial from
<HaxoR91> python .org yes
<HaxoR91> but like where is the download link?
* troy looks for it
<troy> HaxoR91: the one that got me started half a dozen years ago is here: http://docs.python.org/tut/
<HaxoR91> yeah thanks i downloaded the tutorial
<noch> hey, anyone awake in here?
* CheeseBurgerMan is
<noch> hey cheese man
<CheeseBurgerMan> Howdy
<troy> noch: one of the more active channels around
<noch> i have a question about X server
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which is?
<troy> noch: ask - if we can't help, we might know a good place to get help for your question...
<noch> i am installing ubuntu on a clean partition (first time linux user) and when i got to selecting my resolution i got this error . . .
<crimsun> ep: any progress?
<HaxoR91> whats the error?
<HaxoR91> noch:whats the error?
<noch> it said error in res sol conf, log written to var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ep> crimsun http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/672492
<noch> i dunno, its still nistalling, so i cant looka t the error log
<HaxoR91> i think you have to configure the xserver
<noch> erm, it still installing, so i cant look at the log life
<noch> yea, thats it
<HaxoR91> the xserver?
<noch> yea
<crimsun> ep: ok, sec
<troy> noch: it should install successfully but once it's finished it'll give you a text-mode install (most likely)
<HaxoR91> try this command in the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsrver-xorg
<troy> noch: then you can check the logs and/or update your configuration for the graphical modes
<Hobbsee> !+xcfg
<ubotu> well, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<HaxoR91> xserver*
<crimsun> ep: are you using breezy or dapper?
<noch> i cant right now, ubuntu is still installing other packages
<HaxoR91> thaks ubou
<HaxoR91> ubotu
<HaxoR91> when it finishes
<troy> noch: just wait then
<ep> 5.10 i think
<HaxoR91> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ep> whats the command line for that :)
<HaxoR91> noch:after the ionstallation though in the terminal
<ep> to check the version
<noch> ok
<HaxoR91> the command line?
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<HaxoR91> try ubuntu version
<ep> ubuntu isn't a command
<HaxoR91> hmm
<crimsun> ep: (I gave you the command)
<ice_1963> :)
<HaxoR91> lol
<crimsun> maybe it's time I actually got that cloak so people will actually listen ;)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe.  that's always useful
<ep> sorry yes lsb_release -r outputs 5.10
<HaxoR91> so anyone else have any problems?
<HaxoR91> i guess not
<crimsun> ep: ok, so if you're using breezy, it's a bit longer than in dapper, but it's still feasible. copy and paste the following command into a Konsole: echo "options snd-mpu401 index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ep> okay
<crimsun> ep: after you've copied and pasted that whole command, copy and paste this one: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<ice_1963> i think xmms is better then Amarok :)
<HaxoR91> = )
<ep> done, I'll test
<HaxoR91> ok
<HaxoR91> noch
<noch> heya
<HaxoR91> did it finish?
<noch> i jsut went though the xserver options again
<HaxoR91> oh
<noch> should i restart?
<HaxoR91> just keep pressing enter
<elijahlofgren> ice_1963: Depends what you're after. If you just want to play one file then XMMS is probably better. ;)
<noch> yea, did that
<HaxoR91> in the xserver configuration
<HaxoR91> ?
<noch> i think the first time i might have selecte a resolution too high
<HaxoR91> what monitor do you have?
<ep> Playing Oh Girl by paul young, good version. Thanks!  Now to see if mixing works
<noch> 14.1 inch laptop
<HaxoR91> oh
<HaxoR91> whats the resolution you put?
<crimsun> ep: you don't need mixing
<noch> i set the max to 1600 by 1200 since its a widescreen
<crimsun> ep: your hardware supports multiopen natively (in the hardware)
<HaxoR91> damn
<HaxoR91> you should of just put 1024x768
<HaxoR91> but try it anyways
<noch> hold on, ima try to find the res on dell's site
<noch> brb
<HaxoR91> if it doesnt work come back
<HaxoR91> ok?
<noch> k
<ep> I might of installed stuff trying to get the other card to mix (play sounds in multible apps)
<ep> dmix or whatever
<crimsun> ep: then just move ~/.asoundrc* and/or /etc/asound.conf out of the way
<ep> okay
<ice_1963> elijahlofgren:but xmms work's good with streamtuner
<elijahlofgren> ice_1963: Use whatever works best for you, that what I say. ;)
<ice_1963> and your right to
<produkt> having trouble installing the latest dapper beta
<produkt> and I can't mount my hard drive from the live cd either :/
<ep> multiopen is working now :-)  Funny I've had this card laying around all this time trying to get the onboard sound to function correctly.  Its a high dollar Asus board and i thoght it would have harware mixing.  Stupid of me.
<produkt> can't find /dev/hda1 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ep> crimsun: Thanks for the help
<crimsun> ep: np
<HaxoR91> pdukt:hmm thats strange
<HaxoR91> produkt:thats strange
<bimberi> produkt: you'll need to create and then specify a mount point. 'sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1' then 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'
<produkt> now it says could not enter folder /mnt/hda1 but it shows it's mounted :/
<produkt> in /dev hda1 has a lock as part of the icon
<_jeff> whats up guys
<_jeff> are there any girls in here?
<XVampireX> Hi
<_jeff> out of curiocity
<HaxoR91> sup jeff
<_jeff> sup hax
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> HAX
<noch> hey Haxor . . im still getting a failed to start the X server
<_chris> hi can someone please tell me how to disable eth0 starting up on boot and instead have ath0 (wireless) start?
<Hobbsee> _chris: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<robotgeek> _chris: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces, and comment out auto eth0 and add auto ath0
<_chris> gotcha
<Hobbsee> comment out the line auto eth0, and if there's a line mentioning ath0, add a line above saying auto ath0
<Hobbsee> grr @ robotgeek for typing too fast :P
<HaxoR91> = )
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: heh
<_chris> there is only auto lo
<bimberi> and with a nick 'nall :)
<HaxoR91> hey hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ih
<Hobbsee> *hi
<HaxoR91> remember me/
<HaxoR91> ?
<_jeff> hey Hobbsee
<noch> hey Haxor . . im still getting a failed to start the X server
<HaxoR91> hmm
<Hobbsee> hi _jeff
<HaxoR91> did you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<noch> yea
<HaxoR91> then do it again and lower the reoslution
<Hobbsee> !+xhangs
<HaxoR91> like 1024x768 is good
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<HaxoR91> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<_chris> can i just add another auto line or do i append ath0 to the line "auto lo"?
<Hobbsee> _chris: another line
<_chris> i add "auto ath0" before "iface ath0 inet dhcp"?
<robotgeek> _chris: after, i would guess
<_chris> *shrugs* ill just reboot and see :) ... the auto lo is before the iface lo .. but ill reboot now
<robotgeek> _chris: no, wait
<noch> haxoR, that didnt work
<_chris> ?
<robotgeek> _chris: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<HaxoR91> hmmm
<HaxoR91> !tell noch about xorg
<HaxoR91> follow those instructions
<noch> im looking at the site now
<noch> if that doesnt work ill come back here
<noch> thankx for the help so far though
<HaxoR91> anytime = )
<HaxoR91> does anyone know how to install macromedia flash player on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> HaxoR91: flashplayer-nonfree
<troy> except if you're on amd64 or ppc :P
<HaxoR91> i tried that
<robotgeek> troy: yeah, keep forgetting eve ntho i am on ppc
<HaxoR91> show me the command
<HaxoR91> please
<troy> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<robotgeek> HaxoR91: are you in breezy/dapper?
<troy> then scan for plugins in konqueror :)
<ice_1963> hmm i wonder when flashplayer 8 will be ready linux?
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree, please.
<crimsun> ice_1963: it won't be, only 8.5
<troy> oh,heh
<bretzel> hello :-)
<HaxoR91> im on breezy
<bretzel> How is the live-installer ?
<HaxoR91> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<HaxoR91> thats the error
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<HaxoR91> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<HaxoR91> i get the same error
<troy> sounds like a source is missing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you enable universe/multiverse?
<HaxoR91> dont know how
<CheeseBurgerMan> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ice_1963> crimsum ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's how. :)
<HaxoR91> im not on uuntu
<HaxoR91> ubuntu
<ice_1963> i'm on Dubuntu :)
<HaxoR91> im on kubuntu
<HaxoR91> lol
<HaxoR91> dubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: They have the same repos
<ice_1963> Deb
<HaxoR91> adept?
<HaxoR91> didnt even open
<HaxoR91> how i open it on terminal?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<HaxoR91> me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<HaxoR91>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<HaxoR91>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<HaxoR91> i enabled i enabled those
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good
<HaxoR91> ok what now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now press Esc
<HaxoR91> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> and type in :wq <enter>
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which tells vi to save the file, and quit
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then you can use 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree'
<HaxoR91> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<crimsun> it's flashplugin-nonfree
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<HaxoR91> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<HaxoR91> didnt work
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: Give me a minute
<HaxoR91> ok
<ice_1963> sudo apt-cache srarch flash
<HaxoR91> invalid command srarch
<HaxoR91> operation i mean
<CheeseBurgerMan> ice_1963: I'm doing that, but I don't see flashplayer-nonfree or flashplugin-nonfree
<ice_1963> hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: sudo apt-cache search flash
<HaxoR91> ok i saw some searching going on
<HaxoR91> redboot and stuff
<HaxoR91> what now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That searches your repos for packages with 'flash' in them
<CheeseBurgerMan> Aha
<HaxoR91> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe 'sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Konqueror supports mozilla plugins, right?
<HaxoR91> yeah
<HaxoR91> i can't check my aim mail on konqueror
<HaxoR91> ok its done
<HaxoR91> Thank you.
<CheeseBurgerMan> First see if it worked. ;)
<HaxoR91> still tells me to install flash
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you scan for new plugins?
<HaxoR91> oh you mean on firefox?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope, konqueror
<HaxoR91> nah
<HaxoR91> doesnt work
<HaxoR91> but it worked last time
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash <-- Try downloading that and installing it manually
<duckdown> Hey all.. How could I replace every instance of "word1" with "word2" in a text file?  I always see people on IRC say 's/mistake/proper', where does that apply to?
<HaxoR91> ok i downloaded it and saved it to the desktop
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: OK, extract it
<CheeseBurgerMan> duckdown: KWrite :)
<Kuku4Kubntu> duckdown: see the command line tool sed
<duckdown> CheeseBurgerMan: cool, never thought of that, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or....that
<HaxoR91> ok
<HaxoR91> then?
<duckdown> Kuku4Kubntu: Cool, it looks complicated though :s
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, the simplest things are hardest to find. :)
<duckdown> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: Open a terminal and navigate to the directoy you extracted it to
<Kuku4Kubntu> anyone try to install Kubuntu 6.06 Beta from Live CD?
<HaxoR91> ok
<HaxoR91> cd ~/Desktop
<HaxoR91> right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> HaxoR91: I dunno, are the files you extracted on your desktop?
<troy> Kuku4Kubntu: no, but I'm about to do it this hour :)
<HaxoR91> yup
<duckdown> brb
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then yes.
<HaxoR91> then type?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ./i <tab>
<HaxoR91> ./install_flash_player_7_linux: ./install_flash_player_7_linux: is a directory
<HaxoR91> is that good?
<CheeseBurgerMan> The type cd install_flash_player_7_linux
<HaxoR91> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then ./i<tab>
<HaxoR91> this is what i see
<HaxoR91> suspect@suspect:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux$
<HaxoR91> is that a good thing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, that means you're in the ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux folder
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which is where the installer is located, so yes, it's a good thing.
<HaxoR91> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> So type in ./i <tab>
<HaxoR91> then what do i type?
<Kuku4Kubntu> I tried to install the kubuntu beta from live cd but the installer crashed
<HaxoR91> theres nothing in qwith i
<Kuku4Kubntu> I opened a bug at launchpad.net. I just want to see if anyone else ran into it too
<HaxoR91> nvm
<HaxoR91> still doesnt work
<CheeseBurgerMan> What happens?
<ice_1963> is there a why to jest install like kde-core?
<HaxoR91> still tells me to install macromedia flash player
<CheeseBurgerMan> um
<CheeseBurgerMan> did you finish running the script?
<CheeseBurgerMan> First you have to scroll through about a million pages of license agreement, then you've gotta type 'y' a few times.
<_jeff> i keep getting mime type errors
<troy> ice_1963: kdecore as in the library, or a basic kde install?
<_jeff> application/oct something
<ice_1963> \troy: yes jest kde-core
<troy> ice_1963: well, if you just want the library kdecore.so, the package kdelibs will have what you need
<troy> however kdelibs doesn't have any apps in it, so it's only useful if you want to say, use a kde app in gnome
<ice_1963> troy:t-u
<_jeff> does anybody know why i get mime type errors?
<temi> Hey is there a way to crash a frozen program?
<temi> like ctr alt del for linux
<_jeff> is there a way to see all processes fromt eh console?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ctrl + Esc
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> From the console...I'm not sure. :\
<_jeff> hmm
<temi> well i have a program and its frozen
<Kuku4Kubntu> ps aux
<temi> i wanna close it
<Kuku4Kubntu> top
<_jeff> i want to be able to see and end processes from the console
<Kuku4Kubntu> ps aux or top to list process
<Kuku4Kubntu> to kill a graphical process
<Kuku4Kubntu> xkill
<brandon_> _jeff: what kind of mime type errors are you getting?
<_jeff> brandon_: application/oct(something)
<brandon_> when you're trying to do what?
<_jeff> pretty much anything
<_jeff> i got them with kopete a minute ago, and konversation
<temi> How do i close a frozen program?
<Kuku4Kubuntu> frosen gui program? or frozen console program?
<temi> gui
<troy> _jeff: I'd suggest logging out and back in - sounds like kde's mimetype database needs to be rebuild
<troy> there's a command for it, but I can't recall it :/
<Hobbsee> temi: ctrl+escape, click on program
<Kuku4Kubuntu> try xkil
<temi> i cant find the program in ctrl esc
<temi> ooh
<temi> nm
<Kuku4Kubuntu> then click on that program's window
<brandon_> troy: i can vaguely remember that too, but i can't htink of the command
<Hobbsee> temi: ok, alt+f2, xkill, enter, click on program
<troy> something like kbuildsycoca --rebuild
<temi> thats pretty neat
<Kuku4Kubuntu> xkill, typo
<Hobbsee> temi: yep :D
<kosh> it even looks cool
<temi> hm
<troy> CTRL-ALT-ESC will give you xkill without having to type it
<kosh> you just click on the app with a skull and crossbones :)
<temi> me it goes to shut down
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that kills everything
<temi> ya, now that i closed my background hehe
<kosh> ctrl-alt-esc does not kill everything, it just runs xkill
<troy> Hobbsee: no, CTRL-ALT-BKSPC kills everything
<Hobbsee> temi: in a terminal, type kdesktop
<kosh> ctrl-alt-backspace kills everything
<temi> not me
<Hobbsee> oh..of ocurse...oops
* Hobbsee has ctrl+escape to do that
<temi> is there a way to open your background agian?
<Hobbsee> temi: in a terminal, type kdesktop
<temi> thank you :)
<troy> it gets really hard to do it kdesktop and kwin are both crashed though :)
<kosh> <joke>you are getting these very simple commands confused, it should be easy to remember all the thousands of different keyboards combinations to do stuff ;)</joke>
<Hobbsee> hehe
<temi> liol
* Hobbsee has aliases for the long and complicated ones - or shell scripts :P
<troy> anyway, rebooting to the live cd of dapper beta, probably to install it -- wish me luck
<kosh> may the source be with you :)
<ice_1963> troy: let me know how it gos ok
<HaxoR91> ok so i'll see ya tommorow
<ghostdog> is kcontrol broken?
<ghostdog> I just can't upgrade in dapper
<ice_1963> well i'm going to install dapper beta and have some fun to night :)
<Kuku4Kubuntu> let us know if it works
<ice_1963> ok
<ghostdog> nobody with kcontrol broken in dapper?
<Hobbsee> ghostdog: yeah, it's broken
<ghostdog> is there an older version I can go back to?
<ghostdog> to run kde again?
<Hobbsee> kde isnt running with it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It ran when I used the live CD a couple hours ago
<ghostdog> nope it breaks the whole upgrade
<CheeseBurgerMan> I didn't use kcontrol though, so can't say anything about  that.
<ghostdog> if I can dpkg -i an older kcontrol , I can continue configuring the other packages
<ghostdog> :(
<duckdown> Hey all, quick question, every time I 'su' to another user and try to run an x program as them it tells me it can't connect to the X server.. I know its an easy fix, I think I have to add something to the 'su' line; how do I fix it?
<ghostdog> xhost +
<ghostdog> then when you are done xhost -
<duckdown> sweet, let me try, thanks
<Kuku4Kubuntu> i like to use kdesu
<ghostdog> I want my kde :(
<duckdown> hrm, that didnt work
<duckdown> when I do xhost + it says some stuff, like No Protocol specified
<duckdown> can't connect to 0:0
<duckdown> whats this kdesu
<Kuku4Kubuntu> its a kde wrapper around su
<Kuku4Kubuntu> i am not sure it will work like you need it
<Kuku4Kubuntu> but it cant hurt to try
<kosh> ghostdog: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<kosh> ghostdog: it is a pretty easy workaround
<kosh> ghostdog: you will want to do sudo vim /var/lib/dpkg/info/kcontrol.postinst   and then just put a # in front of the lines they have indicated
<ghostdog> thanks I will give that a try
<kosh> ghostdog: I just ran into the exact same problem here and that is the answer I used
<kosh> ghostdog: one you comment those lines just run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ghostdog> greatly appreciate it, looks like it went through
<ghostdog> will I have to revert back later?
<ghostdog> uncomment out the lines?
<ghostdog> anyways. thankis
<kosh> nah you don't have to revert them back later
<Seantater> are bots (that do not talk except to answer a command) allowed here, other than ubotu?
<Hobbsee> Seantater: what kind of bot are you thinking of?
<Seantater> I've got a supybot going right now
<Seantater> supybot.com
<Seantater> It does not know much right know, and I;d like to knwo if it;s allowed here before I "teach" it the world
<rr72> who uses courier?
<Seantater> what is courirr?
<Seantater> what is courier?
<rr72> then u don't use it
<Seantater> I do not know, I jight be unaware if it a deamon, etc
<Hobbsee> rr72: you mean the ms font?
<rr72> when someone comes along and they use it then you will find out
<rr72> if it were font would i be in this chan?
<Hobbsee> Seantater: i doubt it is, unless it has a specific reason to be here
<kosh> courier is a mail server service however I don't know much more about it then that
<Hobbsee> ah...
<rr72> rats
<rr72> thats all u know about it?
<rr72> i would like to learn and use it
<rr72> prolly tmorrow night tho
<rr72> busy, going to bed soon
<kosh> well I know that is has some kind of a db that it uses to store email, that it provides pop and imap in regular and ssl modes
<kosh> that it is supposed to be a pretty efficient mail server for larger setups
<kosh> however for a small mail server setup it is overkill and something like postfix is probably better
<rr72> i don't even know how to get it to do basic stuff
<rr72> but postfix doesnt have pop3 support does it?
<kosh> not precisely, you normally would run a regular pop3 or imap daemon with it of which there are many
<kosh> courier is an all in one approach
<kosh> postfix is just the mail server approach not the pop or imap parts
<rr72> so what do u suggest i use for a pop server for with postfix?
<me2win> anyone from sweden in here?
<kosh> rr72: do a search for pop3d there are a number of programs that turn up I don't know which is the best
<rr72> i just do a apth-cache search but which one is easy to use and quick to set-up
<kosh> I am using popa3d which seems to work fine
<rr72> ty i will be on tomorrow for longer to get more info
<troy> umm, the espresso-kdeui installer is busted for me (at least the amd64 version is) - anyone else notice this?
<Kuku4Kubuntu> yes
<Kuku4Kubuntu> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/+bug/40464
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40464 in espresso "espresso crashes on partitioning step in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Live CD" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Kuku4Kubuntu> i filed a bug
<troy> I'll second it
<troy> Kuku4Kubuntu: where is the espresso log file stored (wants to attach it also)
<Kuku4Kubuntu> troy: /var/log/installer
<Kuku4Kubuntu> file is espresso
<troy> okay, I've submitted under your bug including my log - I'll try to install it the old fashioned way :)
<troy> live cd is nice though :)
<Kuku4Kubuntu> kool
<troy> be back in a reboot
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o+b Mez *!*n=cai@ubuntu/member/mez]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b Mez!*@*]  by Mez
* Mez was kicked off #kubuntu by Mez (#kubuntu I got bored)
<Hobbsee> heh, bye Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb Mez!*@* *!*n=cai@ubuntu/member/mez]  by ChanServ
<anubis> hoola
<anubis> hi?
<Hobbsee> hi
<anubis> i`m a new kubuntu user (just left mandriva)
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<anubis> but have some problems
<anubis> my ati seems not to be working
<farous> anubis what do you mean is it 3d accel
<Hobbsee> !+ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<anubis> in the kinfocenter my opengl definitely is not working, and seems like kubuntu detected a NV driver... what sould I do?
<farous> anubis: can you tell me what the following command output is cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<farous> or use the paste bin to paste the contents of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lasindi[lappy] > I have plugged in a second display to my laptop. Is there a way to make the screen also appear on the second display?
<farous> lasindi[lappy] : normally restart x and it will work
<anubis>        Driver          "kbd"
<anubis>         Driver          "mouse"
<anubis>         Driver          "vesa"
<lasindi[lappy] > farous: I had it plugged in before I started the machine
<farous> anubis: do you know your card exactly
<anubis> msi ati rx300 pcie
<anubis> (model td128e)
<farous> lasindi[lappy] : mm it should have worked automatically. otherwise you need to configure it. search the forums on dual-head and xinerama
<farous> anubis: give me a min then
<anubis> ok there is no rush, i`ll be  downloading stuff for a while, so i save this conversarion to try later
<farous> cool
<farous> one question anubis are you baladiat ?
<Hobbsee> anubis: you're from #kde right?
<Hobbsee> and female, IIRC
<anubis> oh yeah
<anubis> no i`m not
<Hobbsee> oh ok...
<Hobbsee> must have been someone else there
<anubis> yeah that`s it
<Hobbsee> but i did recognise the nick, couldnt figure out where from from ages though...
<Hobbsee> *from for
<anubis> i`m from Argentina
<anubis> but mostly a 3d animator, not a programmer or a exper linux user
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<anubis> in other debian distros there was this alien command or something, for install RPMS (I have tons of those) how can I install them here? (dapper 64)
<farous> it is not recommeded anubis
<farous> you can always find a natieve package
<anubis> cinelerra64? can`t find it
<farous> but ubuntu is debian based so the alien command will work
<farous> anubis better download the source package and install from source
<anubis> I give it a try but never had good results compiling myself :(
<farous> you need to install the package build-essential
<farous> read the readme file an all will be fine
<anubis> ohhh!!! that`s what e-build means!!!
<Hobbsee> !+alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<anubis> thanks man
<anubis> compiling, is the same for x64 ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<anubis> but it compiles in 32 or 64 bits? that depends on the package or what?
<Hobbsee> it should compile for whatever arch you're using, i expect
<anubis> i see
<farous> anubis: just a tip install gcc 3.3 or 3.4 as most programs will still only compile on those two only
<farous> not the newer ver ubuntu use
<anubis> ah ok i`ll do that
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi noaXess_kubuntu
<noaXess_kubuntu> wasup today on kubuntu?.. some difficult guys? :] 
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> hasnt been much that's happened in #kubuntu from an ops perspective - plenty in #ubuntu though
<noaXess_kubuntu> yesterday evening.. HE.. exca...bur has asked some crazy question here.. about kernel desktop and installing gentoo on a kubuntu machine?? .. lol
<Hobbsee> noaXess_kubuntu: exca?  excalliber or something?
<noaXess_kubuntu> Hobbsee: yeah.. mean the guy.. excalibur with his installed dapper and problem starting X or whatever
<Hobbsee> noaXess_kubuntu: ah yes, i dealt with that.
<troy> where do I report a bug in dapper beta related to adept?
<Hobbsee> !+bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Hobbsee> troy:
<Hobbsee> troy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bugs
<troy> I'm making one now :)
<Zaire> how do you get kubuntu to not lock up when you log in
<Zaire> this is a serious question lol
<Hobbsee> Zaire: ah, define lockup, and are there any error messages?
<Zaire> nope it just locks up
<Hobbsee> !+xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Zaire> works for maybe 30 seconds
<Zaire> I would cept my keyboard locks up to
<Zaire> Im stuck on mandriva at the moment
<kosh> kubuntu locks up when you log in?
<Zaire> yep
<Hobbsee> Zaire: log into a virtual terminal, do those bits, and then try logging in via gui
<kosh> one thing I have found through a lot of trial and error is that my weird problems with kdm where from the kubuntu-default-settings package, if I remove that I no longer get weird stuff from my desktop on the kdm screen, if I add it back in I do immediately
<kosh> and that is with the packages purged and all config files deleted for kdm
<Hobbsee> er...that's weird
<kosh> I still have to isolate it so I can report a bug
<kosh> anybody know of a way to take a screenshot of kdm?
<kosh> actually quite a lot of weird things vanish for me without kubuntu-default-settings removed
<Zaire> if it helps my Mobo is a foxconn socket 754, AMD Sempron 64 3100+, and a Nvidia Gefore FX 5200 128 meg DDR
<Zaire> I know with redhat and debian I had to change the Xconfigs for my card but I tried that with kubuntu and the GUI ceased to load completely lol
<kosh> you probably made a mistake
<kosh> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kubuntutaotao> do somebody know why my kaffeine can't start
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I'm to get a second display hooked up to my laptop working. I've been told to google for dual-head and Kubuntu, and I got this howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155762), but it's very complicated and I get a compile error when I do it. Is there an easier way to configure this? (The only reason I'm asking is that Ubuntu generally makes this stuff so easy that I'm really surprised it takes this much effort.)
<bpm> morgen
<bpm> good morning
<bpm> sorry forgot that this is an english channel
<noaXess_kubuntu> with amarok, how can i enable crossfading? sorry if this is the wrong place, sende me to the right ;)
<noaXess_kubuntu> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Bruno> hi folks!
<robotgeek> hey
<Bruno> Does anybody here knows how can I install joe's own editor on my just installed kubuntu pc?
<robotgeek> Bruno: install it via adept
<Bruno> how can I do that?
<Bruno> I am kinda noobie :P
<robotgeek> or "sudo apt-get install joe" in a terminal
<Bruno> hmmm... i tried that already.
<Bruno> It doesn't find joe
<Bruno> :(
<robotgeek> Bruno: you need to enable the universe repo
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Bruno about repos
<Bruno> ok then
<Bruno> OMG! Thank you robotgeek! Worked like a charm!! :D
<Bruno> Gotta go to bed now!! nn folks!
<me2win> lol
<me2win> thank and run
<mindspin> 9 minutes to get his problem solved
<serzh> Hi! Can you suggest me KDE analog of Stardict - http://stardict.sourceforge.net/
<noiesmo> serzh, you could use  alien that will convert rpm to deb package but it can cause problems
<serzh> I mean program, that uses qt/kde libraries
<serzh> I'm already using it that way
<noiesmo> serzh, cool sorry dont know
<bpm> is tomcat available from a kubuntu repositorie?
<me2win> i believe it is
<bpm> where?
<bpm> i can?t find it
<me2win> pkg is called tomcat5
<me2win> also need tomcat5-admin and tomcat5-webapps
<me2win> bpm: its in universe
<berkes> hello hello. will kubuntu 6 ship with koffice 1.5 too?
<berkes> im trying to figure out if it makes sense for me to upgrade, or to wait for the stable release.
<bpm> i had all repos uncommented in my source.list but i don?t see any tomcat package in adept
<me2win> berkes: not sure, its still beta software, if it gets a final release before june 1st it MIGHT
<me2win> bpm: did you update?
<bpm> yes
<me2win> are you on breezy or dapper?
<bpm> breezy
<bhna> bpm apt-cache search tomcat
<me2win> thats why
<me2win> i dont think its in the breezy repos
<me2win> its in the dapper ones though
<bpm> there are only the apache connector for tomcat
<bpm> i don?t want to install dapper as long as it is in beta
<bhna> berkes: koffice 1.5 is in the dapper repo on the cd is only koffice-libs and krita
<bpm> has anyone a deb-package for tomcat?
<me2win> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bpm> or is there another servletcontainer in kubuntu?
<bpm> is it possible to install from a dapper repo?
<chavo> bpm, there's no net install
<bpm> hmmmm
<chavo> only one iso needed for install though
<me2win> bpm: if you go to packages.ubuntu.com, you can find the tomcat packages you need from the dapper repos
<chavo> oh i just got here thought you were asking about net install
<me2win> chavo: no you were right
<me2win> chavo: i was talking to him about a previous question
<chavo> ok
<bpm> so i have to download all the depended packages?
<me2win> bpm: when you download that one pkg, i think it downloads the dependencys also
<me2win> but
<me2win> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<me2win> at the bottom of that wiki guide, there are some instructions on install tomcat5 im sure
<bpm> where is this wiki guide?
<me2win> bpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bpm> thx
<morrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, morrow
<noaXess_kubuntu> how can i enable crossfading in amarok?
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: only certain sound engines allow that
<berkes> which one do you use, noaXess_kubuntu ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> berkes: gstreamer0.8
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: sec. I am looking it up for you.
<noaXess_kubuntu> berkes: okey..
<solan> can any1 help with mysql? I'm trying to add a user with mysql_setpermission, but I get the message that the table mysql.user doesn't excist....?!
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: under settings >> player settings, what do you see?
<noaXess_kubuntu> berkes: i haven't settings > player settings.. i have amarok 1.3.1 on kubuntu breezy 5.10
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: me too, but I have dutch locales, so I have to guess the english names.
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: the third options in the icon bar on the left of the settings panel, what does that say?
<berkes> ah, no, sorry, I think amarok 1.3.1 does not yet support xfading.
<noaXess_kubuntu> berkes: ( (
<noaXess_kubuntu> :(
<berkes> noaXess_kubuntu: but what do you see there?
<berkes> hmm. got to go.
<mak> hi everyone. i have got a little problem. How can i play mp3 with amarok or the gstreamer?
<berkes> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<morrow> hmmm somehow dualhead is not working anymore in dapper.. it tries to display the applications on both heads (and it is not configured as clone mode, i can see two different kde running on diplays 0.0 and 0.1) :/
<solan> need help with mysql, mysql.user doesn't excists.....?!?!
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I'm wondering, can Windows users access network computers who run linux?
<epinephrine> yes
<XVampireX> kubuntu in that case
<XVampireX> How?
<epinephrine> with samba
<XVampireX> My brother can't see me on the network
<XVampireX> Oh, samba
<epinephrine> never set it up on kubuntu before, but you can do it
<XVampireX> Yeah, well, I'm sure I can use the KDE applet
<XVampireX> Faster than samba
<XVampireX> But I was thinking if something like windows to windows is possible
<XVampireX> But thanks, epinephrine!
<tomplast> hi, is there anyone here with authority on the kubuntu project? I would like to make an suggestion for kubuntu/uubuntu
<_harm> why dont u share it with us 1st?
<mindspin> ;-)
<Tm_T> tomplast: yeah, just spit it out
<tomplast> Tm_T: i got this idea of maybe creating a money pool that could be used in dev.
<Tm_T> tomplast: ...go on
<tomplast> like, most people do this for free but if there was money some people could work dedicated on a chosen task for a longer period
<Tm_T> tomplast: true
<_harm> tomplast Novell has this..
<Tm_T> tomplast: now I expect you to tell where the moneu
<Tm_T> money
<tomplast> i dont have that much money but I would give some money to such a pool :)
<Tm_T> tomplast: ah, some kind of funraiser maybe?!
<tomplast> and i think that people would like to contribue  financial to see a better system
<Tm_T> fund even
<tomplast> yeah, for chosen projects
<Tm_T> huh
<_harm> i would do a striptease on street and donate that money to ubuntu
<Tm_T> _harm: please do, I need food =)
<tomplast> chosen tasks, like porting an application or creating some tool or osmething
<_harm> i seriouslly might.. a friend of mine as a video camera. And i mean jackass party boy stuff :P that was gr8
<tomplast> :p
<Tm_T> tomplast: there's some idea, but I don't think there's poit to collect money for little tasks, but Kubuntu overall is ok
<_harm> i prefer KDE over Gnome
<_harm> but i wat the glx thing :D
<_harm> want*
<Kev1n> anyone tried kaffeine 0.8.2 as yet with dvb tv support?
<Tm_T> _harm: ...you mean Xgl?
<tomplast> Tm_T: yeah, but how do you proceed with this? will you proceed with this?
<_harm> Tm_T yes
<Tm_T> tomplast: Riddell is the man, poke him ;)
<tomplast> Tm_T: i will, thanks
<_harm> Tm_T i also still need to get my videocard working properly.. i cant play games @ all =[
<Tm_T> _harm: err, what video card?
<_harm> Tm_T Ati Radeon 9200SE
<Tm_T> _harm: should work well
<_harm> Tm_T not wth games.. i tried getting one of those new drivers but still doesnt work well
<_harm> Tm_T like it freezes for 20seconds and then runs for a couple o seconds before freezing
<Tm_T> _harm: err, what "new drivers"
<_harm> Tm_T the onces which support 3d acceleration
<Tm_T> _harm: and you got one from where?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_harm> Tm_T yah the /ATI one
<Tm_T> well, humm
<Tm_T> it should work
<_harm> i doesnt :S
<_harm> ill retry
<camel> witam
<camel> is anybidy here ??
<Hairback357> hello
<captainredbeard> is there anyway to change which side new files appear on the desktop?
<captainredbeard> I want stuff like dvds and any new files I place on the desktop to appear on the right hand side, as opposed to the left, where I have superkaramba themes runngin
<_etechnik> rr
<etechnik> hallo
<etechnik> wie geht's
<_etechnik> jojo
<HymnToLife> !tell etechnik about de
<etechnik> sonnne
<captainredbeard> is there anyway to change which side new files appear on the desktop?
<ramvi> Heya. How do I use two monitors? I'm using the newest dapper version and I see the option in System Settings > Display
<ramvi> But I'm not allowed to Apply any new settings
<ramvi> My seconday screen is "unknown". I try to set it, but I can't accept
<ramvi> It tells me that my freq: is - 25k or something
<ramvi> Anyone know what to do?
<ramvi> Please?
<dbakker> I just got Xgl to work and noticed that a few kde applications crash the xgl server. Anyone know of a fix?
<ubuntu_> Riddell: I am running the Kubuntu BETA and guess at the samples I noticed a small but anoyying bug, can not open the sample file with amarok
<Paavo> I can't build 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1 from source - it breaks on "Trying patch debian/patches/common/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff at level 0...1...2...failure." Ideas?
<Paavo> ...and the package I'm talking about is kdebase.
<xanax`> hello
<Paavo> Correction: After cleaning the directory, it now breaks with error "Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_05_kdm_theme_config.diff at level 0...1...2...failure.". The source package is from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<zara_thustra> hi!
<Riddell> ubuntu_: which file?
<ubuntu_> Riddell: just a min to look at it's name
<ubuntu_> Riddell: wonderland_ch_01.
<ubuntu_> spx
<ramvi> I installed two font sets as explained on easylinux.info. msfonts and one more. and cached them. That changed all the default fonts in kde
<ramvi> is there a way to go back?
<ramvi> to the fonts I got with kubuntu dapper
<nico8481> hi
<NRG88> hi, i've installed a usplash theme, I remember having to reconfigure kernel headers or what for the changes to take place
<NRG88> any ideea?
<ramvi> hehe, I feel so ignored
<ubuntu_> Riddell: what do you think can I install the BETA, is it stable enough? I am running it from the live cd now
<paran> NRG88: you probably need to run update-initramfs
<NRG88> ok, thanks paran
<Dru> afternoon all
<NRG88> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<NRG88> found it :D
<paran> ramvi: this one? http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Extra_Fonts
<ramvi> paran: yeah, that's the once I installed. Now all my kde default fonts are changed
<ramvi> paran: the kde-menu text. everything
<ramvi> It's small and tiny
<ramvi> I don't like it :p
<paran> ramvi: one way would be to remove the new fonts. for example "apt-get remove msttcorefonts"
<paran> ramvi: or you can just customize what font you like KDE to use
<Dru> Hmmmmm may give the 6.06 LTS Beta a whirl
<paran> ramvi: KDE System Settings -> Apperance -> Fonts (on Dapper, don't remember if it is on the same place in Breezy)
<ramvi> paran: can you be an angel and tell me the default values?
<dipnlik> anytime i run opengl apps like the opengl screensavers or osnes9x or zsnes, my system freezes. i use a radeon 9250. any ideas?
<ramvi> :)
<ramvi> They're all set to Dejavu sense 9
<ramvi> sans*
<dipnlik> ramvi: i recommend dejavu sans condensed :)
<paran> ramvi: there is a button that set all values to default
<gigabytes> hi all
<Dru> lo gigabytes
<ramvi> paran: Well, you're right! ;) Thanks =)
<paran> ramvi: I seem to have DejaVu Sans 9.
<gigabytes> I've some problems with installing kubuntu 5.10 on a pentium M notebook
<bipolar> Does anyone know why the dapper version of kcontrol give me this when upgrading? subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gigabytes> when I select "choose the timezone" the system hangs
<ralf> ->bipolar: Same as mine
<ramvi> paran: I guess it was apt-get dist-upgrade that did it
<bipolar> ralf: I guess it's a broken package.
<NewpZ> hi how do i tell which kernel package i have installed? like if its -i386 or i686, i need to get the correct headers
<bipolar> ah, well. Maybe it will be fixed by the time I get to the office :P
<bipolar> NewpZ: uname -r
<NewpZ> -r
<NewpZ> ahh
<bipolar> NewpZ: you can use that as part of the apt-get command too
<gigabytes> someone can help me
<bipolar> NewpZ: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<NewpZ> sweet thanks
<bipolar> NewpZ: it's best to install the headers metapackage for your arch, so that it gets upgraded with the kernel.
<bipolar> NewpZ: like, kernel-headers-686 or some such.
<bipolar> kernel-headers-2.6-686, rather... :P
<ralf> kubuntu dapper has some probs with DV camcorder, ieee1394 and dvgrab / kino.
<cromo> did anyone manage to run xgl on kubuntu with fglrx drivers?
<ralf> kino has AVC status errors and dvgrab finds no cam. gscanbus did find it.
<NewpZ> im just building  the cisco vpn client
<NewpZ> and that can always prove to be fun enough :)
<BluesKaj> owdy
<BluesKaj> nyone using streamtuner in dapper flight 6
<otter42> Dumb question, but does anyone have the source files for ffmpeg? The firewall at work won't let me access cvs repositories
<HymnToLife> otter42> I guess you can download it manually on pakages.ubuntu.com
<otter42> HymnToLife: wouldn't that be the deb package, and not the sources?
<HymnToLife> you can download the sources too
<paran> NewpZ: you almost never ever need to have the kernel headers for your exact kernel version installed.
<BluesKaj> streamtuner anyone ?
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj> please go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<BluesKaj> thx
<paran> NewpZ: the default package linux-kernel-headers work just fine
<dipnlik> hi all. how do i change the font nicotine uses in kde?
* Terminus thinks new default font size is too small
<Riddell> ubotu: don't install with the live CD installer
<ubotu> Riddell: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xanax`> Has someone already released a kubuntu "image" for vmware player ?
<dbakker> any1 know how to find out what version/release of kde im running
<Terminus> dbakker: dpkg -l|grep kde
<Dru> anyone know the command to install Gnome onto a Kubuntu install I have 510 Kubuntu installed & would like to try the Gnome setup
<dbakker> any1 know where kde logs?
<dipnlik> Dru: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> xanax`: after trying linux in vmware on windows I'd rather not see it released to the general public, it'll give the layperson a bad image of linux being slow, accelerated graphics not existing and not being able to play music w/o skipping.
<xanax`> i am not an "average joe" linux user
<xanax`> but i understand your point
<Dru> many thanks
<chx> i am trying to dist-upgrade to beta. kcontrol - kde-systemsettings - konqueror configuration stops with dependency problems
<Dru> more tha liklly will prefer kde but will give it a go
<ralf> Have I to use iMovie or can anyone help me with kino not finding the DV Camcorder?
<ralf> chx: Mine broken too, looks like they have to build a new one. Gone tomorrow?
<xanax`> LeeJunFan : can I talk to you in private ?
<chx> ralf: will the system work in this state?
<ralf> chx: Yes as you can see. The old pack are still in use.
<LeeJunFan> xanax`: yeah
<BluesKaj> no one in ubuntu +1 is answering my question about streamtuner ...too busy doing their geek script talk thing
<BluesKaj> /quit
<mchasard> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<mchasard> i just tried yesterday kubuntu 606
<mchasard> interesting but is there a way to save config on a usb key  ?
<Hobbsee> er....
<Hobbsee> no idea
<mchasard> i know till dappler theres a tool for that ...
<Hobbsee> is that a part of espresso?
* Hobbsee really doesnt know
<mchasard> hum no i don't believe that but i had seen that in the ubuntu dappler presentation
<chx> btw. have I mentioned that Kubuntu rocks , serious? :)
<mchasard> i think that kubuntu is very long to boot
<mchasard> even 6.06
<mchasard> what do you think about that
<mchasard> as a live cd use its too long
<dsalvat1> just upgrade to dapper and I am having issues with Xserver
<dsalvat1> I get to kdm but when I log in it sets me back to kdm
<v3ctor> hmm
<HymnToLife> dapper issues in #ubuntu+1 please
<dsalvat1> YES SIR
<chx> HymnToLife: not to pester you but now even the topic containst a reference to Dapper
<chx> HymnToLife: and that's not a Kubuntu channel :(
<B4zzA> err why does it do that
<v3ctor> anyone awakw?
<v3ctor> awake* even
<niall> yup
<Hobbsee> nope, i'm asleep
* Hobbsee doesnt know the answer to everything either
<v3ctor> latest updates on dapper broke me
<chx> v3ctor: kcontrol dependecies?
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> I need some help
<DarkWizzard> I have a problem with apt-get
<dipnlik> is there an easy way to "swap virtual desktops"? like switching everything that is on desktop 2 to 3 and everything from 3 to 2?
<DarkWizzard> since I installed xmoto from debian packages I updated some librarys
<DarkWizzard> and I have big dependency problem
<DarkWizzard> apt always wants to remove 80 packages
<Hobbsee> DarkWizzard: pastebin it?
<DarkWizzard> how can I awoid this and tell apt not to remove them
<DarkWizzard> cause everithing works fine
<Hobbsee> DarkWizzard: pastebin what you see
<Hobbsee> from the console
<DarkWizzard> just a sec
<DarkWizzard> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/673224
<DarkWizzard> here it is
<DarkWizzard> some packages are broken
<DarkWizzard> but they all work fine
<DarkWizzard> only it wants to remove them
<Hobbsee> DarkWizzard: pastebin what "sudo apt-get upgrade" says
<DarkWizzard> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/673231
* Hobbsee cues nalioth - the lecture on using unofficial repos, please :P  DarkWizzard is the candidate
<nalioth> DarkWizzard: unofficial repos can bring in packages that have no upgrade candidates.  if there packages replace your official 'critical' ubuntu pkgs, you are pretty much done.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: like that? lol
<Hobbsee> something like that
<DarkWizzard> well this happened
<DarkWizzard> upsz
<DarkWizzard> I got those packages from the debian packages page
<nalioth> DarkWizzard: debian packages are a sure killer.
<DarkWizzard> should I replace them with the original?
<nalioth> DarkWizzard: if you are able, undo all you've done re debian pkgs
<DarkWizzard> can't i just tell apt not to remove anithing ?
<nalioth> DarkWizzard: your system is broken. that is why apt wants to remove stuff
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> Can't I get Xmoto from an Ubuntu repository ?
<DarkWizzard> it depends on very new stuff
<_jeff> take it from me, i forced the install of libqt4-core and libqt4-gui on my breezy system yesterday and ive been paying ever since
<nalioth> DarkWizzard: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DarkWizzard> well I guess I'l reinstall everithing when dapper comes out
<DarkWizzard> till then I will go on without using apt
<DarkWizzard> :)
<bipolar> chx: I see you mentioned the kcontrol upgrade problem. do you know a solution for it?
<Hobbsee> bipolar: there was one listed in the bug report.  otherwise, wait
<DarkWizzard> thanks all
<DarkWizzard> see ya
<chx> bipolar: yes. wait.
<chx> bipolar: if this affects so many people , there will be a new package, soon.
<chx> seems already fixed :)
<chx> that was _fast_
<ainmosni> hmmz. dapper espresso installer ate my partitions for dinner last night
<HaxoR91> hello there
<HaxoR91> how is everyone doing?
<ainmosni> so be careful with the installer ;)
* thoreauputic is doing his Marvin impersonation
<ainmosni> didnt lose important data tho, still a very ugly bug
<DeadS0ul> what options did you use?
<ep> When opening a PDF file under firefox, I am presented with an "Open with" dialog box which in turns opens  gnome file browser rather than a menu.  How am I supposed to select an applicaton, such as Kpdf to open this file?
<ainmosni> DeadS0ul: well
<ainmosni> it happened just after i inputted the user
<DeadS0ul> thoreauputic:  marvin? the one for Hitchhiker's guide?
<ainmosni> i pressed next
<ainmosni> it crashed
<thoreauputic> DeadS0ul: right
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<HaxoR91> ep are you using kubuntu?
<ep> yes
<DeadS0ul> dang....
<ainmosni> i was like 'ah well' rebooted and grub didnt work anymore
<HaxoR91> then save it on the disk and open with the kpdf
<DeadS0ul> is the same bug on debian?
<ainmosni> so i didnt even see a partitioner or something
<ainmosni> DeadS0ul: i dont know
<thoreauputic> DeadS0ul: if I do it well enough, freenode will go down by suicide ;-)
<ainmosni> never used espresso on debian
<DeadS0ul> thoreauputic: hahaha
<DeadS0ul> espresso?
<DeadS0ul> what's espresso?
<ainmosni> yah the livecd installer
<DeadS0ul> oh
<ainmosni> which will be the default in dapper
<DeadS0ul> oki I never used the live cd
<DeadS0ul> ...i installed dapper though
<ainmosni> was a first for me yesterday
<ainmosni> i liked the idea tho
<ainmosni> installing through a livecd
<HaxoR91> !livecd
<ainmosni> so that i can browse and ssh while installing
<DeadS0ul> meh that's so knoppix =P
<ainmosni> heh its still a good idea ;)
<DeadS0ul> yeah true that
<ainmosni> not that i need a gui install or w/e
<ainmosni> its just that installing is boring
<ainmosni> heh
<v3ctor> hmm
<HaxoR91> ep
<v3ctor> had lost connection after me post and didn't realize it
<ainmosni> used the install cd after that
<ainmosni> and now i have dapper on my workstation
<ainmosni> will keep my work laptop on breezy for a bit tho ;)
<v3ctor> anyone have issues with latest updates?
<v3ctor> on dapper
<DeadS0ul> what kinda issues?
<v3ctor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12671
<jeroenvrp> v3ctor: you mean the kcontrol configure error?
<v3ctor> kcontrol fails to install
<jeroenvrp> yes
<jeroenvrp> thats known
<DeadS0ul> naw installs fine for me
<thoreauputic> v3ctor: probably ask in #ubuntu+1
<v3ctor> ty
<DeadS0ul> I have trouble using su in KDE though
<jeroenvrp> v3ctor: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40393
<deviant> Hi.. just wondering if anyone has ever tried using their symbian phone as a webcam?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40393 in kdebase kcontrol "Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 crashes during post-installation" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<v3ctor> ty
<ep> HaxoR91: yes I'm kubutu
<HaxoR91> ok
<HaxoR91> ep:did you try what i told you?
<HaxoR91> open with pdfviewer
<ep> HaxoR91: I can save to disk and open with a pdf viewer yes.  I often do this...  Sometimes however it just convienent to open the pdf file and look at.  Close it and forget about it.  Less steps.  I can do this in windows:)
<HaxoR91> ok
<v3ctor> jeroenvrp: worked great..thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jeroenvrp] : Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |
<dipnlik> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: er, what'd you change?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: I have put the link to #ubuntu+1 to the front, just after the beta-info
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
<jeroenvrp> if we do it this way, lets do it good :-)
<ep> Plus Firefox presents me with two choices (1) "Save as..."   and (2) "Open with..."   Why does it present me with choice 2 and then make choice 2 so awkward  to carry out.   i.e. It is normal to launce applications from a menu, not a file browser.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jeroenvrp] : Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/dapper-beta.php | Dapper discussion/support in #ubuntu+1 | Breezy discussion/support in here | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |
<bipolar> Wow... the kcontrol thing is fixed already? cool
<waylandbill> is there a way to make Konversation give my nickserv password automatically on connect?
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: yes, hit f2
<Hobbsee> in the servers section, edit, the password there is the one to use for nickserv
<DeadS0ul> haha my computer is going nuts
<waylandbill> Hobbsee: ok. thanks that that was a server password.
<Hobbsee> yes
<waylandbill> s/that that/thought that/
<Hobbsee> no, it's nickserv
<waylandbill> ok cool
<DeadS0ul> alright...looks liek I'm not using xcompmgr for a while
<waylandbill> anyone use Gaim? I never get sound from it. I get sound from other things though.
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: have you tried kompmgr?
<Hobbsee> ewww gaim
<DeadS0ul> hmm not sure
<Hobbsee> :P
<waylandbill> Hobbsee: LOL!
<waylandbill> there was a reason I didn't use Keopete. Don't remember what it is, but I know there was one.
<DeadS0ul> cfraz89: can't find it in the repositories
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: give it a try
<cfraz89> its part of kde
<cfraz89> like when you tell kde to use window transparency
<cfraz89> and you can configure it from kde
<DeadS0ul> under desktop -> translucency
<DeadS0ul> yeah that's what I turend on
<cfraz89> ?
<cfraz89> ahh
<DeadS0ul> used...
<cfraz89> so its not xcompmgr?
<cfraz89> what happens?
<cfraz89> crashes?
<cfraz89> it made my x too unstable
<DeadS0ul> thats' what I installed..
<cfraz89> but im using xgl now
<DeadS0ul> yeah x just restarts
<cfraz89> ohh
<DeadS0ul> xgl......yummy
<DeadS0ul> isnt' it buggy though?
<cfraz89> what video card?
<DeadS0ul> nvidia 6800
<DeadS0ul> no wait 6600
<cfraz89> not as buggy as normal kompmgr for me
<cfraz89> hardly crashes on me
<DeadS0ul> was great yesterday
<DeadS0ul> ..started dying today
<cfraz89> and i put an icon to restart compiz if it does crash
<DeadS0ul> ...stopped my mp3s too >|
<cfraz89> hmm
<waylandbill> when is dapper scheduled for release?
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: have you tried xgl?
<DeadS0ul> nope
<DeadS0ul> just read bout it
<DeadS0ul> it's still alpha/beta
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> so is dapper lol
<DeadS0ul> heheh true
<cfraz89> i just wish it didnt force indirect rendering on opengl apps
<cfraz89> then it would be perfect
<DeadS0ul> apt-get install xserver-xgl, here I come
<cfraz89> lol
<DeadS0ul> hmm what's that mean?
<cfraz89> it slows down everything else that is opengl
<DeadS0ul> oh
<DeadS0ul> how do I configure it?
<cfraz89> because it forces opengl apps to go through the xserver to the videocard
<cfraz89> configure?
<DeadS0ul> I just install it? and I'm set?
<cfraz89> do you use kde?
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: june
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<DeadS0ul> =D
<DeadS0ul> Sysinfo for 'pc01': Linux 2.6.15-20-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 3000 MHz (5998 bogomips), HD: 23/128GB, RAM: 1042/1517MB, 119 proc's, 51.51min up
<cfraz89> best to use a newer version
<DeadS0ul> ....wtf is a bogomip?
<cfraz89> the dapper repositories have an old one which is crap with kde
<cfraz89> wont be long
<DeadS0ul> oh
<DeadS0ul> ah I'll just wait for it then
<cfraz89> just wait
<cfraz89> ill give you the repos
<DeadS0ul> cool
<DeadS0ul> meh why is kde not letting me su?
<Terminus> DeadS0ul: bogous(sp?) mips. :p
<cfraz89> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<DeadS0ul> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 3000 MHz (5998 bogomips)
<cfraz89> and possibly deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<cfraz89> but i commented that one out
<Hobbsee> DeadS0ul: use sudo
<DeadS0ul> >|
<DeadS0ul> i enabled root
<cfraz89> a mip is
<cfraz89> one million instructions per second
<cfraz89> :)
<Hobbsee> sudo -s or sudo -i also works :P
<DeadS0ul> yeah I remember that part..
<cfraz89> a bogo means alot lol
<DeadS0ul> sudo -s? sodo -i?
<cfraz89> not sure how much exactly
<DeadS0ul> i'm used to su..
<waylandbill> BogoMips (from "bogus" and MIPS) are an unscientific measurement of CPU speed made by the Linux kernel when it boots, to calibrate an internal busy-loop. An oft-quoted definition of the term is "the number of million times per second a processor can do absolutely nothing".
<cfraz89> whats it mean if amarok is showing all my ipod songs
<cfraz89> as both orphaned and stale
<Hobbsee> DeadS0ul: same as a root shell, pretty much
<DeadS0ul> meh
<DeadS0ul> I should've looked that up
<cfraz89> any luck with the xgl goodness?
<DeadS0ul> hmm sudo isn't working
<DeadS0ul> updating
<cfraz89> okie
<cfraz89> i think sudo is a great idea
<DeadS0ul> yeah I bet it is
<DeadS0ul> ohh I have to be part of the admin group
<cfraz89> instead of having to give people the administrator password
<cfraz89> which can be leaked
<DeadS0ul> vigr here I come!
<cfraz89> you just add them to the group
<cfraz89> and they use their own password
<DeadS0ul> I thought it was the sudoer gruop
<cfraz89> i think ubuntu changed it in the name of user-friendly
<DeadS0ul> whoa baby
<DeadS0ul> adept is up and running hehehe
<cfraz89> awesome
<DeadS0ul> ...and it killed my apt-get process..
<DeadS0ul> alright xserver-org is installed
<DeadS0ul> doI need to edit my xorg.conf?
<waylandbill> sudo is nice to give people access to only a subset of administrative commands too.
<DeadS0ul> waylandbill:  oh yeah? what commands we tlaking bout here?
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: did you just upgrade xorg?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<cfraz89> well it should be right
<cfraz89> without editing
<DeadS0ul> cool
<waylandbill> DeadS0ul: ls  ;-)    I've not needed to give someone limited sudo access. It's nice to know that I could though.
<DeadS0ul> do I have to restart x?
<DeadS0ul> waylandbill: ahhhh I see
<cfraz89> not much poin
<cfraz89> you wont notice the difference probably
<cfraz89> are you upgrading to fix crashes?
<DeadS0ul> naw
<DeadS0ul> i wanted xgl =P
<cfraz89> ohhh
<cfraz89> thats not what you want then
<cfraz89> you want compiz
<cfraz89> and compiz-gnome
<DeadS0ul> oki.
<DeadS0ul> .....gnome..
<DeadS0ul> meh
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> the compiz-kde is not finished yet
<cfraz89> ie crashes
<DeadS0ul> apt-get install compiz compiz-kde
<cfraz89> then you will have to edit some files
<cfraz89> ni
<DeadS0ul> ...crashes..meh..I use windows man..
<cfraz89> compiz-gnome
<cfraz89> no
<DeadS0ul> fine..
<cfraz89> compiz-kde not work at all
<cfraz89> is pre-alpha i think
<DeadS0ul> aww man 42 packages...bloody hell
<cfraz89> lol sorry
<cfraz89> you on dialup?
<cfraz89> oh i see
<cfraz89> you havent had any gnome stuff on your computer before
<bordi> ? k3b
<bretzel> Hello
<cfraz89> hi
<bordi> hello bretzel
<Sordid101> hey
<bretzel> :-)
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul - its also good to install gset-compiz
<DeadS0ul> 43....
<cfraz89> lol sorry
<bretzel> Beta-Live Desktop cd ( Kubuntu-live-beta ) : Install : leaves at disk partition step ...
<bordi> has anybody of you expieriences with installing kubuntu64 on windows xp 32 bit within qemu ( ? )
<DeadS0ul> 46!
<cfraz89> its going up?
<DeadS0ul> ...meh..done..now what?
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> step 1:
<cfraz89> you need to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<DeadS0ul> yeah in installed 4 pckages with gset-compiz
<cfraz89> oh
<bretzel> DeadS0ul: -- Compiz: How is that in Kubuntu ? ( no KDE compiz yet... )
<DeadS0ul> i'mtrying to find out
<cfraz89> Compiz works well with kde
<DeadS0ul> ask cfraz89 =P
<cfraz89> though you have to use compiz-gnome
<cfraz89> but its still good
<DeadS0ul> alrigh ti have it opened in vi
<DrBair> bretzel: there are some major annoyances with compiz and kde IMO
<DocTomoe> has anyone in here managed to get a sharp zaurus pda to sync with kontact?
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul - look for a line that says ServerCmd
<bretzel> DeadS0ul: Me can't messup my kubuntu installation right now ... I prefer to wait when something is success ... :-)
<cfraz89> ServerCmd=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br
<DeadS0ul> ...look....found it already
<DrBair> DocTomoe: I did a while ago
<DeadS0ul>  /ServerCmd =D
<cfraz89> k
<cfraz89> comment it
<cfraz89> with a #
<cfraz89> so you can go back to it if you want
<DeadS0ul> i#..
<DeadS0ul> done
<cfraz89> and then put
<cfraz89> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<DrBair> compiz doesn't play nice with the kde taskbar and pager, other than that its ok
<cfraz89> the newer compizes do
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> sorry
<cfraz89> my bad
<bretzel> I tried the beta-live, and then the install stuff but it aborts in the disk part. step without any err msg ....
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> i had to rid the pager and taskbar
<bordi> can we compare some kde screenshots right now ?
<bordi> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/8725/kdeongentoo0ww.png
<DocTomoe> DrBair: I do have an 5500G ... it gets detected by the kernel when I put it on USB, however, I do not know the next steps... can you help me?
<DeadS0ul> cfraz89: done..
<cfraz89> home.exetel.com.zu/cfraz89/xgl-automanic.png
<cfraz89> home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/xgl-automanic.png
<cfraz89> sorry
<cfraz89> last one
<DeadS0ul> DocTomoe: have you tried setting up konnector?
<bretzel> bordi: screenshot was Fast ! :-) and cool
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul, make a script in your .kde/autostart
<bordi> cfraz89: put the http:// before and everybody can klick it with xchat or other apps
<DocTomoe> DeadS0ul: this is what kontact calls "Sync", right?
<cfraz89> sorry
<cfraz89> http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/xgl-automanic.png
<cfraz89> thats my game in the screenshot :)
<DeadS0ul> DocTomoe: yeap, kitchensync
<DrBair> DocTomoe: Do you have the USB ethernet setup yet?
<cfraz89> not much of the desktop lol
<DeadS0ul> its' a cube
<DocTomoe> DeadS0ul: thats what I am trying
<DocTomoe> DrBair: the zaurus has an ip, but I cannot ping it from my pc
<DeadS0ul> cfraz89: : what script
<cfraz89> a text file
<DeadS0ul> DocTomoe: oh.
<bordi> wow thats cool, crimsun
<cfraz89> which has some commands
<bordi> wow thats cool, cfraz89
<DocTomoe> DrBair: therefore, this might be the problem
<cfraz89> lol thanks
<bretzel> cfraz89: Is that your actual compiz installation ?
<cfraz89> yes
<DocTomoe> DrBair: however: no Idea how to solve this
<cfraz89> a blank text file in .kde/Autostart
<bretzel> not in Kubuntu ... ?
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> dapper
<DrBair> DocTomoe: Does the usb0 interface have an IP on the same subnet as well?
<cfraz89> and paste in this:
<DrBair> DocTomoe: on the desktop side that is
<cfraz89> #!/bin/sh
<cfraz89> compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switcher &
<cfraz89> gnome-window-decorator &
<bretzel> cfraz89: the beta or the last alpha ? ( F6 )
<cfraz89> the screenshot was from f6
<cfraz89> but i just dist-upgraded
<DocTomoe> DrBair: there does not appear to be a network usb0 device in ifconfig. how can I change this?
<DeadS0ul> alright.
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> and make it executable
<DrBair> DocTomoe: what about ifconfig -a ?
<bretzel> congratulation dude, I have no patience to work on it ...
<fraki> got Kubunu 5.10 breezy, install ati drivers and some other modules, when I select to restart or close session screen turns black, get klaptop icon in upper left and laptop hangs
<cfraz89> lol
<fraki> any help?
<DocTomoe> DrBair: there it is, but not configured
<DeadS0ul> done
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> best to copy it onto your kicker
<cfraz89> so you can get it back if compiz crashes
<DeadS0ul> fraki: did you set up x after installing the ati modules?
<cfraz89> make a launcher on your kicker
<DrBair> DocTomoe: you need to setup /etc/network/interfaces to make everything work. Its not too hard. Heres what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/673399
<cfraz89> which runs that
<fraki> no
<DeadS0ul> whta's a klauncher
<DeadS0ul> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DeadS0ul> make sure you choose your ati driver
<fraki> ohh yeah i did that i think
<DrBair> DocTomoe: that will automatically setup an IP and IP-forwarding when the Zaurus is plugged in, and take it all apart when you disconnect
<fraki> let me do it
<fraki> thnxs
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul:
<cfraz89> add application -> non-kde application
<cfraz89> and choose the script you made
<DocTomoe> DrBair: ok, I copied it into /etc/network/interfaces ... now an ifup usb0, I assume?
<cfraz89> after that just restart x, hope it works
<DrBair> DocTomoe: no, just plug the zaurus in again and it should set everything up
<cfraz89> if it bombs out, comment out the xgl servercmd and restore the old one
<DrBair> DocTomoe: just make sure all the IP and hostname information in that file is correct for your setup
<DeadS0ul> i didn't put anyting inot the script..
<cfraz89> oh ok
<bretzel> cfraz89: Last question about compiz: How fast is the water effect ? the first time I tried it it was working crappy... I had to move the mouse for the effects to finish....
<cfraz89> it is fairly slow still
<bretzel> ...when moving windows
<cfraz89> fairly slow
<B4zzA> installed vid card drivers?
<DocTomoe> DrBair: ok, the zaurus now is pingable
<bretzel> cfraz89: okay, I am defenitly waiting then :-)
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> just for the water?
<bretzel> lol
<cfraz89> #!/bin/sh
<cfraz89> compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switcher &
<cfraz89> gnome-window-decorator &
<DeadS0ul> do i really need the script? cna i just retart x now?
<DocTomoe> DrBair: however, now I get an "ressource is not readable"-Error while syncing
<cfraz89> you need the script
<cfraz89> its what runs compiz
<cfraz89> otherwise you wont notice the difference
<cfraz89> i just pasted it in
<cfraz89> The /bin/sh
<DrBair> DocTomoe: good stuff. I remember you need to sync by IP address somehow. hold on a second and I'll figure it out again
<cfraz89> and the compiz
<cfraz89> and the gnome-window-dec
<cfraz89> they go in the script
<bretzel> mmm to be honest the rest of the effects was working fairly well ( shades, fades, shadows ) only window movements was crappy.
<cfraz89> window-moving is fast
<cfraz89> for me
<cfraz89> on a 5200 go
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: did you copy it?
<cfraz89> i can upload my copy if you want
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> naw I'm good
<cfraz89> ok
<bretzel> but are the water completes the sequences when stopping the mouse ?
<DeadS0ul> & is to run the process in the backgroudn right?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> bretzel:?
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> sweet
<DeadS0ul> alright restart now?
<ubuntu_> hi, i wish to ask if an ubuntu server has the prefix "mt." (mt being my country code) such as "mt.releases.ubuntu.com" or "mt.ubuntu.com" does that mean that the server is situated in malta (mt) or not?? because i have bandwith limits when downloading from foreign countries so i would like to know this.
<cfraz89> ok
<DeadS0ul> or shoudl i try starting a new session?
<cfraz89> i didnt think about that
<cfraz89> just go for xtrl-alt-backspace
<cfraz89> do you know how to fix it from commandline?
<bretzel> I mean, when I stoped the mouse (  when window-moving ) the water effect stopped without completing the effect: then having window shapes waving and still. I had to move the mouse to make it return "rectangular "
<cfraz89> oh its ok
<cfraz89> i dont get that
<bretzel> good then :-) -- NVidia ... ok >
<bretzel> ?
<cfraz89> uhuh
<d_fraki> hei its fraki again, started to reconfigured xorg then system crashed when it tried to probe for monitor
<cfraz89> but would be good if aiglx worked with nvidia
<d_fraki> same way that it hangs when i select to restart or close a session
<bretzel> aiglx ?
<DrBair> DocTomoe: what Konnector are you using?
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: did it work?
<bretzel> "Artificial Intelligence" - glx ? heheh?
<cfraz89> accelerated indirect :)
<BaLiLu> hi, i wish to ask if an ubuntu server has the prefix "mt." (mt being my country code) such as "mt.releases.ubuntu.com" or "mt.ubuntu.com" does that mean that the server is situated in malta (mt) or not?? because i have bandwith limits when downloading from foreign countries so i would like to know this.
<BaLiLu> anybody can help
<bretzel> lol - it was a joke ...
<cfraz89> i know :)
<Hobbsee> BaLiLu: i would assume so
<DocTomoe> DrBair: qtopia
<DeadS0ul> frogot to add the script to klauncher
<DeadS0ul> bbs
<BaLiLu> thanks hobsee
<waylandbill> Balilu: do a tracert on it and see what servers it jumps to get to there.
<bretzel> Another topic: My entry hello - first - question.... Kubuntu-live-beta-install program crashes ...
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: it should be ok if you didnt add the script to your panel
<DeadS0ul> ...right click panel -> add non kde application and select the script right?
<BaLiLu> waylandbill: how do i do it?
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> thats to click on in case compiz crashes
<DeadS0ul> I cna just run it now?
<DeadS0ul> ohh oki
<cfraz89> it should have run when you logged in
<cfraz89> im guessing it didnt
<DeadS0ul> nope
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> open up a console
<DeadS0ul> k
<DeadS0ul> it's up
<DeadS0ul> what now?
<cfraz89> and copy in this line and run it:
<DeadS0ul> k
<cfraz89> compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switcher &
<cfraz89> just to see what the error is
<DocTomoe> DrBair: for some wicked reason, the zaurus is no longer pingable -_-
<DeadS0ul> compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0
<DeadS0ul> compiz.real: No managable screens found on display :0
<cfraz89> hmmm
<DeadS0ul> that happens with all kde apps if I run it in console I think
<waylandbill> BaLiLu: my mistake. I meant tracepath and it's just tracepath followed by the server's hostname
<cfraz89> oh
<DeadS0ul> [1] +  Done                    compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switche
<cfraz89> sorry
<cfraz89> i should have not put the and in
<cfraz89> cant see what it says
<DeadS0ul> hey kwin didn't start
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> it worked
<BaLiLu> waylandbill: what do you mean by tracepath ? :S
<DrBair> DocTomoe: if you remove it and plug it in again it should reset the connection
<cfraz89> now run gnome-window-decorator
<DeadS0ul> heh k
<DeadS0ul> crap i don't tihnk it installed
<DrBair> DocTomoe: I can't get mine to turn on... it hates me for abandoning it
<cfraz89> oh
<waylandbill> Balilu: tracepath,  tracepath6  - traces path to a network host discovering MTU along this path
<BaLiLu> waylandbill: its an application right? just searched a bit
<waylandbill> BaLiLu: yes. it's a command line application.
<slow-motion> hallo
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul, you installed compiz-gnome?
<cfraz89> hi
<BaLiLu> waylandbill: still how do i check if it's in malta? what should be the result if it's int malta?
<DeadS0ul> >| it didn't install, I have to force install the newer version then it'll install...
<DeadS0ul> I thin
<DeadS0ul> what version is your compiz?
<cfraz89> 0.0.9
<cfraz89> yours?
<DeadS0ul> same
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> but your compiz-gnome wont install?
<DeadS0ul> think mine is from ubuntu
<DeadS0ul> gimme a sec
<cfraz89> oh ok
<DocTomoe> DrBair: ... however, this stuff now works better than in the 4 years I had abandoned mine :) Thank you a lot for getting me to the right path
<DrBair> DocTomoe: I got it going now I think, just needed to sit in the cradle for a few minutes
<DeadS0ul> k
<DeadS0ul> lemme hit the script button
<BaLiLu> waylandbill: still how do i check if it's in malta? what should be the result if it is in malta?
<cfraz89> ok
<DeadS0ul> dunno if that helped
<cfraz89> hmm
<DeadS0ul> i'll kill compiz and hit that script agian
<cfraz89> dont
<DeadS0ul> k
<DeadS0ul> i won't
<DocTomoe> DrBair: ok, will be standing by
<DeadS0ul> what now then?
<cfraz89> open a terminal and run gnome-window-decorator ?
<cfraz89> hi again
<Dru> well thats 6.06 being saved to my pen drive for when I get home
<DeadS0ul> heya
<cfraz89> work?
<DeadS0ul> had to restart x...keyboard went wonky
<cfraz89> hmm
<DeadS0ul> ..yeah but kwin's up this time
<cfraz89> oh so didnt work at all
<DeadS0ul> probably
<DeadS0ul> I think i didn't install the right package
<DeadS0ul> compiz-vanilla..
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> thats plain compiz
<cfraz89> better use compiz
<cfraz89> it has some patches
<DeadS0ul> hmm lemme try agian
<Dru> anyone tried the Opera 9 Beta ?
<DeadS0ul> alright brb
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> i think i tried it through klik once
<ccc_> Dru: i'm running 9.00 preview 2
<Dru> any good
<DrBair> DocTomoe: mine machine doesn't seem to be running the interface script for some reason...
<ccc_> yup :)
<jpetso> quick survey: does anyone of you have Krita in the "Open with" context menu in Konqueror by default?
<cfraz89> no
<ccc_> Dru: very good even. haven't tried the beta, but i will in a minute.
<Dru> as just downloaded the 9.0-2 deb file from opera to try out
<cfraz89> jpetso: it isnt for me
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: guessing it didnt work?
<DeadS0ul> can you pase the kdm line again?
<cfraz89> ok
<DeadS0ul> kdm isnt' starting up now
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<cfraz89> is what im using
<Dru> god this work PC sucks big time
<DocTomoe> DrBair: It seems that there still are some connection problems ...
<cfraz89> ServerCmd=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br
<cfraz89> is the original
<DrBair> DocTomoe: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul - do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<DeadS0ul> seems right
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<cfraz89> hmm
<douglas> What package has fmod?
<DeadS0ul> lemme double check that heh
<cfraz89> ok
<DocTomoe> DrBair: Dapper. I am aware on the bug at lunchbag of march 26th, however, that guy didn't even get it to detect, so...
<DocTomoe> s/lunchbag/launchpad
<bretzel> Duh ? Just upgraded to latest kde from normal ubuntu repos and fonts are cool!
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> but kdm wont start?
<Dru> omg only 62Mb left on my thumb drive
<DeadS0ul> rand apt-get install xserver-xgl again
<bretzel> And .. btw... I see kde-window-decorator for compiz... any one knows it ?
<DeadS0ul> it upgradedd
<DeadS0ul> brb..
<thoreauputic> DocTomoe: I kind of like "lunchbag" <grin>
<cfraz89> bretzel: it doesnt work
<DrBair> DocTomoe: I had it working on breezy but now I'm on Dapper. Is your usb0 interface getting an IP?
<cfraz89> ok DeadS0ul
<bretzel> ah... thanks for the hint cfraz89 :-)
<cfraz89> np
<eqisow> bretzel, last I heard it wasn't really working at all
<DocTomoe> DrBair: so it seems. I am able to ping both the usb0 interface and the zaurus
<elijahlofgren> DocTomoe: What are  you trying to do? I just recently set up a usb0 connection with my iPAQ running Familiar.
<bretzel> eqisow, thanks, and I just jhave to install compiz-gnome instead eh ?
<cfraz89> yep
<eqisow> yeah, there's a faq for getting compiz running under kde in the forums somewhere.. but iirc it has a few problems
<cfraz89> and choose a gtk theme which matches colours
<DocTomoe> elijahlofgren: I have a Sharp Zaurus 5500G and want it to sync with Kontact. After much help from DrBair, I can now ping it... however, it refuses to sync.
<DeadS0ul> not starting at all now....crap
<cfraz89> sorry
<DocTomoe> elijahlofgren: Kontact mutters something about "Connection Problems"
<bretzel> ...and all gnome stuff will be installed... - cfraz89: thanks
<DeadS0ul> had to use the old line
<cfraz89> did it say anything?
<bretzel> uh... lots of gnome to be installed, almost the whole gnome-desktop ...
<DeadS0ul> naw, the ubuntu splash screen was there, said it timed out
<cfraz89> are you restarting the computer?
<eqisow> bretzel, try this thread
<DeadS0ul> invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<eqisow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<cfraz89> oh
<elijahlofgren> DocTomoe: I followed this guide: http://opie.handhelds.org/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/SyncingHowto (I had to restart Kontact a few times to get it working after setting it up)
<cfraz89> try just /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<cfraz89> then Xgl
<cfraz89> as root
<cfraz89> i mean
<DocTomoe> elijahlofgren: thanks
<DocTomoe> DrBair: it works. restarting kitchensync did the trick!
<DrBair> DocTomoe: awesome!
<bretzel> launched installation of compiz... I feel... a bit nervous ...
<cfraz89> lol dont
<cfraz89> you can always roll back
<bretzel> lol
<DocTomoe> there's still life in this old baby...
<DocTomoe> I owe you three a lot
<cfraz89> i hope DeadS0ul's computer didnt blow up
<bretzel> ( uninstall xgl and replace /usr/bin/X to point to normal xorg I know
<cfraz89> hi!
<cfraz89> what happened?
<DeadS0ul> error msg in syslog
<DeadS0ul> Xgl can't be started
<cfraz89> what say?
<cfraz89> thats all?
<DeadS0ul> yeah, kdm reported it
<cfraz89> hmmmmmmmmmm
<DeadS0ul> what's the line again
<cfraz89> new plan
<DeadS0ul> i tried removing the fbo bit
<cfraz89> you have the old x line in place?
<DeadS0ul> ...oh new plan..
<DeadS0ul> x line? what you mean?
<cfraz89> you can run xgl on display :1 when you login
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: your running normal xorg now?
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<cfraz89> cool
<DeadS0ul> acutally
<DeadS0ul> I just hit startx
<cfraz89> well try it another way
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> turn your kdmrc back to the normal x
<DeadS0ul> alright
<DeadS0ul> don
<DeadS0ul> restart x?
<cfraz89> nah
<cfraz89> i just want to see why xgl wont start
<cfraz89> try running from a konsole:
<DeadS0ul> kdm?
<DeadS0ul> oki
<cfraz89> grr
<DeadS0ul> or xgl?
<cfraz89> this : /usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<cfraz89> as in from the /usr onwards
<cfraz89> paste that into konsole
<cfraz89> sorry that should be a 1 not a 0
<cfraz89> paste this in konsole: /usr/bin/Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<cfraz89> ther
<cfraz89> it should start xgl on a new screen
<afd_> apropos xgl, I've tried installing it today, and I'm running xgl right now with no prob, but compiz.real barfs out saying something about a missing gl extension, which is listed in glxinfo. any pointers? I have an nvidia 5700, dapper up to date, latest nvidia binary kernel
<DeadS0ul> haha it ran but I couldn't change screens
<DeadS0ul> had to kill it
<cfraz89> so it did run?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> but kdm wont run it
<cfraz89> maybe you could paste your kdmrc on pastebin, ill have a look at it?
<cfraz89> afd_: is it GL_EXT_TEXTURE_FROM_PIXMAP by any chance?
<DeadS0ul> hmm
<cfraz89> kubuntu.pastebin.com?
<DeadS0ul> i didn't have a space after Xgl...so it was Xgl:0 and no Xgl :0
<cfraz89> lols
<DeadS0ul> hehe
<DeadS0ul> once last try beforei show you my kdmrc
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> hopefully everything fades and wobbles when you log in
<bretzel> okidoo, thread read and applied, about to restart x
<DeadS0ul> =O
<DeadS0ul> cool
<DeadS0ul> lemme try
<DeadS0ul> bbs
<cfraz89> k
<disorbtion> how do you join other networks?
<cfraz89> disorbtion: do you mean wireless networks?
<disorbtion> !list
<ubotu> from memory, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<disorbtion> no IRC networks/channels
<cfraz89> ahh
<disorbtion> im using Konversation
<cfraz89> file->Server list?
<cfraz89> make a new one?
<disorbtion> how do i know what to add for a new one?
<cfraz89> ohf
<cfraz89> *oh
<cfraz89> websites have lists
<disorbtion> oic
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul:?
<DeadS0ul> kdm started =D
<disorbtion> wanna be able to find and DL files
<cfraz89> yay
<DeadS0ul> kwin is up though
<cfraz89> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<DeadS0ul> lemme check my script again haha
<cfraz89> ok: terminal, run that long compiz commabd
<DeadS0ul> kwin is down
<cfraz89> ?
<cfraz89> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/networks/
<DeadS0ul> just rand that command heh
<DeadS0ul> and kwin closed
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> so compiz should be running
<cfraz89> gnome-window-decorator
<cfraz89> run that
<DeadS0ul> hope so
<DeadS0ul> it's up
<cfraz89> it is?
<afd_> cfraz89: yeah, that's right
<cfraz89> cool
<afd_> just found something about it on ubuntuforums
<DeadS0ul> hahah
<DeadS0ul> fancy
<cfraz89> lol awesome
<afd_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&page=49
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: do you want to keep it?
<cfraz89> if so, ill give you some tips
<DeadS0ul> i have ot use gnome window decorator?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> for now
<bretzel> mmmm Still the same probs. with window-move... I have to move the mouse to make the anum seq. to finish ...
<cfraz89> you can change its colours with the gtk theme
<bretzel> anim ...
<cfraz89> hmm
<DeadS0ul> i can't move my konversation window >|
<cfraz89> try alt-click
<cfraz89> it should move though
<DeadS0ul> ah that worked
<cfraz89> hmmm
<DeadS0ul> WHOA
<DeadS0ul> awesome
<cfraz89> lol
<bretzel> ...and popup windows without title/caption can't be moved as well - like DeadS0ul said
<cfraz89> hmm
<DeadS0ul> i have the mac sytel file menu on top..
<cfraz89> i havent had any problems with windows not moving
<DeadS0ul> konversation when under it..
<cfraz89> ahhhh
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> good old alt-click
<DeadS0ul> what other effects are there?
<cfraz89> have you tried the cube?
<cfraz89> control-alt desktop-click?
<cfraz89> and drag
<cfraz89> uh-oh
<DeadS0ul> dammit
<cfraz89> what happened?
<DeadS0ul> thre's only one desktop now
<cfraz89> no
<bretzel> and... what is the key for the desk-switcher cube ? :-)
<cfraz89> its just compiz mucking with kde
<cfraz89> control alt click
<cfraz89> and drag
<cfraz89> or move mouse to left or right edge
<DeadS0ul> OoOooOO
<solan> has anyone got any experience with Mediatomb?
<bretzel> cfarz89 : woah!!! hehehehehe!!!
<cfraz89> lol
<DeadS0ul> show me more show me more
<cfraz89> other things to note:
<bretzel> I am listening :-)
<DeadS0ul> crap I can't resize juk
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> x just crashed on me :)
<cfraz89> sorry
<DeadS0ul> heh
<cfraz89> ok
<DeadS0ul> wb
<cfraz89> tried f12?
<bretzel> oops! lol
<cfraz89> its the expose thing
<cfraz89> or move mouse to top-right corner
<DeadS0ul> f12 is yukuake for me
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> try moving mouse to top
<cfraz89> and then right
<cfraz89> its good to run gset-compiz and play around with settings
<cfraz89> and the shortcuts
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: did you get the expose thing?
<DeadS0ul> nope
<cfraz89> hmm
<DeadS0ul> doens't liet me install gset-compiz either
<cfraz89> why?
<DeadS0ul> i'm gonna have to wait for compiz-kde =(
<cfraz89> why?
<cfraz89> too much gnome stuff?
<DeadS0ul> I like top menubar at the top
<DeadS0ul> have to turn it off if I use this
<cfraz89> ohhh
<DeadS0ul> it's screwing things up
<cfraz89> does maximise go under it?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm running Kubuntu Dapper Drake with the latest updates, and I keep on getting this error when attempting to configure my printer:
<Belboz99> An error occurred while retrieving the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<Belboz99> successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes
<DeadS0ul> naw but my system tray went nuts and so did pager
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: the system tray should be ok...
<cfraz89> if compiz starts with kde
<cfraz89> but the taskbar and pager wont work properly
<bretzel> systray is ok for me
<cfraz89> if you enable the miniwin plugin you get a maxosx like dock when you minimise stuff
<cfraz89> which is useful
<bretzel> taskbar works for me
<DeadS0ul> all my menu bars are nuts now
<bretzel> across desks also
<cfraz89> bretzel: what about when you minimise?
<DeadS0ul> naw I think I'll just wait
<cfraz89> ok
<DeadS0ul> hwo do I do the mouse effects?
<bretzel> works also :-)
<cfraz89> hmm
<bretzel> with the proper effects
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: what mouse effects?
<cfraz89> the rain?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<camel> hi !
<cfraz89> you need to run compiz with the water plugin
<DeadS0ul> dang
<DeadS0ul> crap it for now then
<camel> I have a question :>
<cfraz89> wait
<camel> How to fix the XGL ??
<bretzel> wow! clicking on a window in different desk, auto-switch to that desk... if that window is not minimized
<elijahlofgren> Belboz99: I would try using the Cups web interface to configure your printer: http://localhost:631/printers/
<DeadS0ul> hmm
<camel> dapper drake flight 5
<camel> :>
<bretzel> otherwize, transfer the minimized window to the current desk and restore oit
<jeff_m> hey guys
<DeadS0ul> heya jeff
<camel> who can help me ?
<jeff_m> does anybody know how to install kubuntu beta without loading a live session
<jeff_m> from the cd?
<Belboz99> elijahlofgren: , I have no idea how to use that interface to connect a printer that's only connected to the network via Wi-Fi
<jeff_m> deads0ul: hey man
<DeadS0ul> jeff_m: you get the install cd, not the live cd
<camel> Who know how to make XGL ??
<apokryphos> camel: /msg ubotu xgl
<DeadS0ul> I just turned on XGL
<bretzel> Seems the only crappy stuff I get with compiz is that window-move... I can leave with it without no probs :-)
<DeadS0ul> it's cool but not cool enough for kde yet
<cfraz89> grr
<cfraz89> i think the dist-upgrade borked my x
<camel> but when I try to fix that the X'y swith off
<cfraz89> x keeps crashing
<camel> :>
<DeadS0ul> wb
<DeadS0ul> dist-upgrade
<DeadS0ul> what'd you do that for?
<bretzel> DeadS0ul: It's sad it doesn't works for you :-(
<elijahlofgren> Belboz99: Me either. Sorry. Maybe try asking in the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<DeadS0ul> bretzel: yeah =(
<DeadS0ul> ah well compiz-kde might be usable soon enough
<DeadS0ul> anyway, brb
<cfraz89> dapper beta was released
<camel> I use Dapper Drake
<camel> but still XGL doesn't work
<camel> ??
<apokryphos> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<cfraz89> so i did a dist-upgrade to come from flight 6
<jeff_m> how do i install without loading a live session?
<jeff_m> i keep reading about a text install method
<jeff_m> and i want to do that
<troy> jeff_m: install the other cd
<cfraz89> jeff_m: yeah ther is an install cd
<jeff_m> w?
<bhna> jeff_m: you need the install-iso
<apokryphos> jeff_m: /topic
<jeff_m> i only saw one cd on the downlaod page
<cfraz89> if apt-get upgrade doesnt fix this i think i will have to not use xgl for a while
<troy> jeff_m: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/ -- scroll down
<camel> Does XGL works on Dapper Drake flight 5 ??
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: ditched it?
<apokryphos> camel: is there a reason for why you don't read what's posted to you? :/
<cfraz89> camel: it should i guess
<DeadS0ul> yeah for now
<apokryphos> camel: dapper discussions go in #dapper+1 and XGL discussion belongs in #ubuntu-xgl
<cfraz89> i think i might have to soon
<camel> sorry guys
<camel> :(
<cfraz89> its ok
<cfraz89> were all talking xgl anyway
<DeadS0ul> oh
<camel> :)
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: my x keeps crashing all of a sudden
<cfraz89> ever since i upgraded to dapper beta
<DeadS0ul> dpkg --purge compiz-gnome
<DeadS0ul> ...uh..oops
<cfraz89> good idea
<cfraz89> thanks
<cfraz89> ?
<DeadS0ul> heh
<cfraz89> camel: it should work on flight 5
<cfraz89> the repos are the same
<cfraz89> just make sure to use the quinndeb repos
<bretzel> mmmm why not dist-upgrade ?
<cfraz89> otherwise youll have an old compiz which doesnt work  at all with kde
<cfraz89> dist-upgrade just broke my x lol :)
<bretzel> cfraz89: from f5 to f6 ?
<cfraz89> from f6 to beta
<cfraz89> maybe im jumping the gun
<cfraz89> but x restarted twice in a few minutes
<DeadS0ul> ooo kdm themes
<cfraz89> the only other time i got x crash was with kompmgr and opengl stuff
<bretzel> nevertheless I just upgraded to beta through Synaptic... kde-3.5.2-ubuntu9
<bretzel> and as well for xorg
<cfraz89> so you only selectively upgraded?
<bretzel> no, I did upgrade all...I have to say I didn't know what I was doing actually :-)
<cfraz89> lol same
<bretzel> lol
<cfraz89> was my first dist-upgrade
<bretzel> and by re-installing xserver-xorg ? doesn't fix?
<camel> what should I do at first to fix XGL ??
<cfraz89> i havent tried
<bretzel> and dpkg reconf ?
<cfraz89> camel: is it broken?
<camel> some time ago I try to fix it but it wasn't working:/
<cfraz89> my internet is going so slow for some reason
<bretzel> seems I am really lucked then -- all things works ...mostly well for now :-)
<bretzel> I am scared to reboot :-)
<cfraz89> either that or both ubuntu mirrors and torrents are slow
<cfraz89> no x crash again yet
<cfraz89> maybe just bad coincedence
<bretzel> cfraz89: Of course! beta is spreading all over the world !! :-)
<cfraz89> ahh
<cfraz89> and the torrents?
<cfraz89> downloading 3 seasons of cardcaptor sakura
<cfraz89> soooooooooo slooooooooooooooow
<bretzel> I tried torrent once only and it is alway slower than direct download.
<httpdss> camel: for xgl go to #ubuntu+1
<solan> how do I add a table to a mysql db? been trying for 2houres, but I just can't seem to get it right... I'v set the privliges right for my use....
<jeff_m> im trying to install off the live cd right now, but when i click install nothing happens
<cfraz89> does this website work for anyone, konqueror 3.5.2?
<cfraz89> http://www.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank/:
<cfraz89> it works in 3.5.0, and in firefox
<cfraz89> sorry that : isnt meant to be there
<justanotheruser> that's funny, top keeps giving me a new list every 2 seconds
<jeff_m> anybody know why?
<cfraz89> http://www.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank/
<bretzel> jeff_m: Me I can't reach the disk step...
<jeff_m> could it be the cd?
<httpdss> cfraz89: not me
<cfraz89> httpdss: doesnt work for your konq?
<httpdss> cfraz89: dosnt work for konq
<bretzel> I can;t recall the URL, starting ffrom distrowatch, follow the links for kubuntu live beta and rhen there is a release readme for bugs for the installer
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> thanks
<_slash> Hey guys I have a question. Don't you think Kubuntu is a bit unstable?
<cfraz89> i think i better file a bug report
<cfraz89> _slash: solid as a rock for me, up till today
<_slash> :)
<cfraz89> i just upgraded and x has crashed twice
<bretzel> _slash: it is actually BETA, I personally don;t expected to be that stable to me right now
<cfraz89> but it is :)
<_slash> I've got a problem with my CD drive
<_slash> actually, i have 2
<bhna> bretzel: beta?
<_slash> It seems to eat my CDs
<bhna> bretzel: breezy is stable and dapper is beta
<_slash> and DVDs
<cfraz89> id better go to sleep now, is 2:28 am
<cfraz89> night all
<_slash> bye
<cfraz89> cya
<bretzel> bhna: My kubuntu F6 installation is enough stable for me. -- I like to dig and fix things myself ( wiki is my friend )
<_slash> I have Breezy and it sometimes eats my CDs and DVDs
<_slash> Simply destroys them...
<bretzel> how cd can be destroyed by an OS ?? It seems rather to be the laser beem that is over chraged ...
<bhna> _slash: i think this is an hardwareproblem
<_slash> I put CD in the drive tray and it says it's a wrong charset or mount problem
<_slash> and later the disk is not usable
<bretzel> ... hardware... likely
<fotang> how do i configure soundcard? or tell kubuntu to use a particular soundcard, instead of it randomly choosing one?
<fotang> kubuntu .ne. ubuntu, i hope
<bretzel> fotang: what snd card do you have ?
<DeadS0ul> fotang in modprobe.d crate a file named asound
<DeadS0ul> and then add the lines
<fotang> bretzel: i have two, different manufactures. forgot the names...
<_slash> I think it doesn't detect some soundcards
<DeadS0ul> alias snd-card-0 <perfered-sound-card-module>
<DeadS0ul> options <prefered-sound-card-module> index=1
<fotang> both cards work... kubuntu just used both at once
<DeadS0ul> alias snd-card-0 <other-sound-card-module>
<DeadS0ul> options <other-soundcard-module> index=2
<bretzel> oh! I do have two me too, one onboard and one PCI Creative Live!, I disabled myu onboard and the PCI live! works fine
<DeadS0ul> ..um wait it should be index=0 and 1 not...1 and 2
<fotang> i paly an mp3 and output is sent to card1. i start a movie and outpur instead goes to card2 and so on
<fotang> ok
<_slash> Why oh why do most people make programs running only on Windows?
<DeadS0ul> _slash: $$$
<bretzel> fotang: uh... find what modules are loaded and disable the others putting it in the blacklist
<DeadS0ul> naw don't do that
<DeadS0ul> just use modprobe.d
<bretzel> DeadS0ul: cool! I shutup meself then... :-)
<fotang> bretzel: ok. now what if i want to use a particular card for one thing, and the other card for some other programs?
<_slash> Where can I find a channel list?
<fotang> ah... maybe ii select the card in the application. /dev/dsp0, dsp1 or so
<jpatrick> _slash: bad idea but /list
<bretzel> fotang: DeadS0ul is right, There should be a way for your programs to map the card you want...
<_slash> floods my PC when I type it
<jpatrick> _slash: F5 in Konversation
<_slash> thx
<fotang> that sounds reasonable...
<fotang> thanx, i'll try that, before returning with a question about tv capture card and joystick. man, changin distros at my age....
<bretzel> grrrr! forgot about xmodmap: can't map my keyboard layouts now with compiz( xgl ) -- can't remeber how to fix it ( retrieve my natural language kb: "cf" )
<bretzel> fotang: How old are you then ? ( sorry if it is a private question :-) )
<bretzel> he quits... :-(
<bretzel> about "konversation" : Can't find a way to enable "emoticons" ...
<bretzel> about age: I am 41 yrs old and really feel like a teenage when playing with linux :-)
<jpatrick> bretzel: hey, that's me :)
<bretzel> jpatrick: no! I thought I was the older here :-)
<jpatrick> hey hey hey Snake__
<Snake__> o no its jpatrick !
<jpatrick> bretzel: not sure about oldest, but I think I am the youngest
<Snake__> jpatrick: how come you never chill out in -offtopic?
<jpatrick> hey why not?
<Snake__> ZOMG THEY FIRED RIDELL
<Snake__> :)
<jpatrick> he fired me two days ago
<bretzel> AFK I must do the dinner ofr the two children...  I am late!  :-O
<Snake__> bad bretzel !
<jpatrick> told me to come back straight after
<_slash> Does anyone know why only few media players for Breezy can play mp3s?
<Snake__> kids > linux!
<bretzel> Snake__: What??? they fired RIDDLE ????
<Snake__> ubotu: tell _slash about mp3
<_vge> _slash: how meny you need?
<jpatrick> bretzel: joking
<Snake__> bretzel: I was kidding, because he left the IRC
<_slash> amaroK playing mp3's would be nice
<jpatrick> :O
<bretzel> I am too much naive.... you got me :-(
<jpatrick> _slash: it can
<Snake__> _slash: Go to that webpage ubotu just told you
<Snake__> it has directions on how to do it
<Snake__> sNake: You here?
<Snake__> I insist you remove your name at once.
<bretzel> cya: My children really  need to lunch! :-)  (H)
<jpatrick> or I will
<Snake__> jpatrick: how long must a screen name be inactive before you can take it?
<jpatrick> one month i think
* Snake__ nods
<Snake__> jpatrick: just 1 more week and I can finally get Snake and drop these damn underscores
<jpatrick> Snake__: I think Riddell had a blackout
<Snake__> jpatrick: me too ;)
<Snake__> god it looks like a netsplit in here..
<Snake__> lol
<alh84001> hello
<jpatrick> hi
<bretzel> I need to talk with konqueror/kde developers staff: Dynamic java-menu ( dropdown) is messeup !
<alh84001> hmmm....i should've put noob sufix :)
<bretzel> playing dvd's with kaffeine is cool in glx :-)
<alh84001> does anyone with experience of ubuntu on centrino platform care to lend a helping hand?
<alh84001> i fought with my sound subsystem last day and night, and with general configuration of ubuntu the day before....so for a change i want some quick and simple answers :)
<Snake__> alh84001: if ubuntu isnt cooperating with your hardware, not to be an a hole, but you could save youself a headache and try a diffrent OS
<Snake__> alh84001: thats usually the best way to go with linux. Try to find another OS that DOES play nicly with your hardware, then if you still cant find one, then fight it with it
<alh84001> snake it is cooperating...it just needed a push
<alh84001> everything works now
<Snake__> Oh
<alh84001> i just need an information about how to uzilise intel's speedstep technology
<Snake__> Is that OS dependant???
* Snake__ 's p3 with speedstep works...
<justanotheruser> !sgd
<ubotu> justanotheruser: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alh84001> i believe you need drivers for that
<justanotheruser> !supergrubdisk
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, justanotheruser
<Snake__> !fishing
<ubotu> fishing is probably randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Snake__> alh84001: ah, im sorry, I have no info on that :(. perhaps try some googlin?
<alh84001> i will
<alh84001> tnx
<justanotheruser> Snake__: it wasn't randomly, i was checking if it was known but the bot
<justanotheruser> *by
<bretzel> someone try: http://tuxinz.dnsalias.net/snapshot1.png  to see if my apache is reacheable from outside ...
<Snake__> justanotheruser: /msg ubotu alright?
<zendron> bretzel: it is
<bretzel> yop seems to be ok, I see my routers's lights blinking
<bretzel> zendron: thanks :-)!!!!
<justanotheruser> Snake__: i'll do next time (didn't knew it was possible)
<troy> ubotu: repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> justanotheruser: no problem
<troy> ubotu: codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<troy> ubotu: mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Search4Lancer> Konversation question - how do you make new quick buttons, as displayed under Behavior>Quick buttons?
<wasp_ems> hello
<wasp_ems> i know this is quite a strange question but when u want to run an application through the console how do u do it?
<wasp_ems> i have a file .sh and i do not know how to run in
<wasp_ems> it
<jpatrick> bash filename.sh
<wasp_ems> thanx
<wasp_ems> it does not work
<elijahlofgren> wasp_ems: What error do you get?
<wasp_ems> ok i found it
<wasp_ems> basically i want to find what my modem exactly is so i can find the relevant drivers
<wasp_ems> and i have visited the webpage of linuxant and i am trying to run a program that will tell me what my modem is but ...
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> but ?
<wasp_ems> i get 3 lines that dont make sence to me
<HymnToLife> Linuxant won't help if your modem is not built on a Conexant chip
<wasp_ems> i know
<HymnToLife> better go to www.linmodems.org for general information
<wasp_ems> my modem is conexant
<HymnToLife> well, pastebin those threee lines
<wasp_ems> cat /proc/pci
<wasp_ems> wrong
<wasp_ems> awk: line 121: regular expression compile failed (missing '(')
<wasp_ems> )
<wasp_ems> awk: line 169: missing ) near end of line
<wasp_ems> awk: line 178: extra ')'
<wasp_ems> awk: line 178: extra ')'
<wasp_ems> awk: line 184: extra ')'
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> but why do you neet to run this, I installed linuxant drivers a while ago and didn't need to install anythingjust download the deb
<wasp_ems> cause it says to identify the chipset u have
<HymnToLife> is that what you get when you run listmodem.sh ?
<wasp_ems> yes
<HymnToLife> now that's funny...
<wasp_ems> :(
<wasp_ems> not really
<HymnToLife> anyway, go for the HSF driver, that's almost certainly what you need
<troy> instead of bash filename.sh, try "sh filename.sh"
<HymnToLife> or just ./filename.sh
<wasp_ems> cool i donwloaded it...run it..and at the password field i put the password given but what do i put at the username?
<wasp_ems> my own?
<HymnToLife> if you're not given one, I think you shoul just leave it blank
<wasp_ems> An error occurred while loading http://127.0.0.1:18021/cgi-bin/setup.cgi:
<wasp_ems> Could not connect to host 127.0.0.1 (port 18021).
<wasp_ems> that is what i get
<wasp_ems> ok fixed it
<wasp_ems> thanx allot
<daveW> evenin' - I've got a USB drive question I'm hoping somene can help out with
<Broxtor> daveW: What's the question?
<daveW> When I plug in a USB stick/drive, it mounts to /media/device/, but I'd rather it went to /media/label/
<daveW> I think it used to before I upgraded to KDE3.5.2 but I'm not sure
<daveW> does that sound reasonable?
<wasp_ems> ok i got a problem
<wasp_ems> i did something and the only thing i can see is the irc console..i cannot move it and i cant seem to do anything...what can i do?
<wasp_ems> the panels are also lost from the desktop
<wasp_ems> if i was in windows i would say that i closed explorer..but here i dont know
<daveW> wasp: any idea what it was you 'did'?
<wasp_ems> no:P
<daveW> wasp: ctrl+escape give you anything?
<wasp_ems> yes the proccesses
<wasp_ems> process
<wasp_ems> any ideas?
<wasp_ems> maybe i closed x window or something
<daveW> wasp: ok - you have you got window decorations still?
<wasp_ems> no
<daveW> wasp:alt+tab?
<wasp_ems> nothing
<daveW> wasp: yeah, you did something - I don't know how helpful I'm being, but I would try and kill the session properly and log in again...
<wasp_ems> ok
<daveW> you know about different tty seesions?
<wasp_ems> not really
<wasp_ems> but i know u can change from one to another
<wasp_ems> so do i kill x-session-manger?
<daveW> er - I don't know about that, but you can try it. It's not what I would do though...
<wasp_ems> ok what should i do?
<wasp_ems> wait
<wasp_ems> got an idea
<Raven301> What is the lastest breezy version?
<wasp_ems> i will log out
<daveW> 'should' I don't know, but I would go to another session and kill the x-session from there
<daveW> wasp:k - good luck
<wasp_ems> thanx
<wasp_ems> how to u open a new session
<Raven301> Also What is the difference between breezy and dapper??
<wasp_ems> ctrl and f11?
<HymnToLife> Raven301> Breezy is the name for the 5.10 version of UBuntu
<HymnToLife> and it's the letest stable, the version currently in testing phase is Dapper
<daveW> wasp: ctrl+alt+f1 - log in and 'ps -fu' to get a process list, then 'kill' the x-seession processbut it's PID number
<Raven301> HymnToLife, ok thanks ... So if I want the  latest kubuntu I get dapper? version # ??
<daveW> wasp:ctrl+alt+f7 should bring you back if it doesn't work
<HymnToLife> Dapper is in testing phase, you might get bugs with it
<daveW> wasp: otherwise hit the rest button :|
<HymnToLife> it will be released on June 1st
<Raven301> HymnToLife, thanks for the info ... looking to download and try it out
<Raven301> HymnToLife, I'm downloading kubuntu6.0.6-beta-live ... this is the new one?
<HymnToLife> seems so
<HymnToLife> but as it says, it's still a beta
<wasp> 
<HymnToLife> you might have problems with it
<Raven301> kwel ... thanks for the help
<Raven301> ok ... thanks for the warning
<HymnToLife> and it's live, so you can't istall it
<wasp> Raven301: ok i went into a new session which one should i close now?
<Raven301> wasp, ?
<wasp> maybe it was not u
<Raven301> no not me
<daveW> wasp: it was me do you now have 2 x-sessions running?
<wasp> yep
<wasp> :)
<daveW> wasp: er kewl - does the new one have every thing you expect?
<wasp> yep
<daveW> wasp: but you still have the other one on crtl+alt+f7
<wasp_ems> yes
<daveW> wasp: ok, so you're wasp in the new one and wasp_ems in the old one?
<wasp_ems> yep
<daveW> wasp:I'd kill the old one
<wasp_ems> how?
<HymnToLife> /msgnickserv ghost wasp password <= if your nick is registered
<wasp_ems> :S
<HymnToLife> with a space after /msg of course :p
<wasp_ems> no i dont want to register wasp..i will keep my old one..its just until a close the session
<wasp_ems> which i do not know how
<wasp_ems> what am i supposed to close from the process list
<wasp_ems> davew:
<wasp_ems> daveW:
<daveW> wasp: I'm having a think
<wasp> oh ok
<daveW> anyone else feel free to chip in btw
<wasp_ems> if i log out from the one?
<daveW> try it - or alt+f4
<wasp> ok i logged out
<wasp> if i restart now it should be ok..right?
<wasp> ok..thanx allot
<wasp> bye bye
<daveW> wasp: yeah good luck
<daveW> Does anyone have any ideas how to get USB stick to mount by label not device?
<jorik> is it possible to get opera to display all the movies and whatnot online im getting "plugin needed" messages now (for both mov's and wmv's) ?
<HymnToLife> I don't think you can play either of them on linux
<mart> sure, you can.
<jorik> well yeah, i can *play* them, but not "inscreen"
<jorik> i have to fire up xine and wget
<mart> no idea how to do it in opera, but the mozilla-mplayer package works well for firefox
<jacques> does anyone know how to configure KDM to use the xgl-server?
<d-core> no sorry, I'm absolutely new to Kubuntu and KDE Environment
<Chryseus> IIRC it's impossible at the moment
<d-core> is there a kernel-source including ubuntu patches > 2.6.12 anywhere? Or does anyone know what they patched in?
<LeeJunFan> d-core: dapper should be 2.6.15
<d-core> LeeJunFan: yes, right, but I still run breezy and can't upgrade for some reasons, just need higher than .12 for debugging something
<OdyX> uname -r
<OdyX> 2.6.15-20-686
<LeeJunFan> d-core: I mean you should be able to get the 2.6.15 source from dapper repos.
<LeeJunFan> d-core: with ubuntu patches.
<d-core> LeeJunFan: good idea, I'll try
<RoeyInDisgust> HI!
* RoeyInDisgust shamelessly crossposts:  I was wondering when the new ieee80211 package will go into Dapper Drake, anyone know?
<RoeyInDisgust> anyone here?
<d-core> RoeyInDisgust: don't know, need it for rt2xoo beta testing?
<RoeyInDisgust> d-core:  I just need it in order to use this integrated wireless ;)
<d-core> RoeyInDisgust: yes, me too, I have a card with rt61 chipset
<RoeyInDisgust> ah
<RoeyInDisgust> well over here it's the Intel Wireless Pro 3945 chipset
<RoeyInDisgust> and that's a new driver as of...ilke...two-three weeks ago
<d-core> same with the rt61, I didn't look careful enough before buying ;)
<MerlinofChaos_> Hi, a quick question: How do I check where a certain package was installed?
<d-core> MerlinofChaos_: whatca mean with "where"?
<MerlinofChaos_> Where exactly it was installed...
<asimov> How do I install opera?
<asimov> dapper_beta
<slow-motion> re
<d-core> MerlinofChaos_: try dpkg -L packetname in konsole, will show you where all files from the package were installed
<asimov> I can't seem to find it in the repositories
<MerlinofChaos_> Ah, ok
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> i just upgraded to beta
<_jeff> got ndis wrapper working, but cant connect to my wireless network
<_jeff> any ideas?
<_robert_> how is the prefered way to update 5.10 to 6.06?
<_jeff> or, i can connect to my network, but cant use the internet (cant even ping)
<_robert_> the ubuntu guys use update-manager
<_robert_> what to use under kubuntu?
<_robert_> just an replacing the breeze entries with dapper in the sources.list and than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_jeff> thats what ive heard
<jpatrick> yep
<_robert_> jpatrick: that yep was for my question?
<jpatrick> yep (and this one)
<_jeff> has anybody had my problem before?
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> lively bunch today
<d-core> _jeff: everything worked fine before, under breezy?
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> d-core: everything was fine, but i was using ndisgtk
<_jeff> d-core: and i did a complete reinstall for dapper
<_jeff> d-core: i downloaded the cd and installed it that way, reformatting and everything
<d-core> _jeff: ifconfig and route output lookes ok?
<_jeff> yeah man
<_jeff> its very strange
<_jeff> i just changed a few things in my interfaces file, im restarting now to see if it worked
<d-core> _jeff: sorry, I have no solution right know
<_jeff> :/
<_jeff> what does remote closed the connection mean?
<d-core> maybe your access point wasn't satisfied with something and said no way? *wild guess*
<_jeff> lol thats it!
<_jeff> thank you so much
* _jeff shakes d-core's hand
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> ok now things are messing up worse
<_jeff> i changed one thing in interfaces, now my computer wont boot into kde
<_jeff> it goes through the boot labours, then it just sits there
<_jeff> looking at me
<_jeff> waiting for me to do something
<d-core> can you access console?
<_jeff> no :(
<Manta> is the installer on the live 6.06 beta CD suposed to be working?
<d-core> press ESC during grub loading and boot the secure boot option
<_jeff> lol i just did that
<_jeff> Manta i dont know, i just dled the beta cd and the installer didnt work for me
<Manta> ok, me too, I thoguht I was getting the install CD but I got the wrong one, I guess 7 more hours, thanks anyway and good luck with your problem I'm still a nub
<d-core> _jeff: oops, well, got any lice CD for booting, than mount your / and have a look into the logfiles
<Snake__> its admrl ...
<_jeff> i may have messed something up in the xorg.conf
<Xemanth^^> _jeff: lol that was very informative error msg
<d-core> _jeff: try to boot a live CD, mount your root fs and edit things
<admrl> Snake__ whats up..?
<jpatrick> the sky
<Snake__> admrl: not much :)
<Seantater> The sky is not up?!
<admrl> duh
<jpatrick> Seantater: so what you're saying is... you're a bat?
<Seantater> Sure!
<_jeff> not much mang
<Seantater> Bling Bling Blag -- you're the winner
<admrl> brb i need to try to maek some icons
<_jeff> d-core: it turned out that i crashed my x by adding something to my xorg.conf that didnt work with dapper
<d-core> _jeff: removed it and now it works?
<_jeff> i commented it out
<d-core> well *g*
<_jeff> i was trying to enable the composite manager
<d-core> what is that?
<_jeff> gives drop shadowns on windows and true transparency and stuff
<d-core> that's why I don't know it with an S3 in laptop and matrox in workstations
<justanotheruser> since i use dapper (flight4) and up to the beta, my second harddrive gets power off when i don't use it? Is this dangrous for my data?
<_jeff> i dont think so
<_jeff> no it shouldnt be
<justanotheruser> i can here it spinning up when i try to access it
<_jeff> you can probably chane the power saving settings for that too
<_jeff> yeah
<Spudchat> hi, is there anyway to have my ssh-agent stay alive? like when i close the shell i started it in and open a new one?
<DjDarkman> hy , i tried to install captive and get this error ,what does it mean?
<DjDarkman> ./install: line 58: /sbin/chkconfig: No such file or directory
<DjDarkman> what is this /sbin/chkconfig supposed to be?
<_jeff> ur compiling from source?
<DjDarkman> no ,this is a bash script
<DjDarkman> but i don`t know what is this /sbin/chkconfig
<d-core> DjDarkman: is there a file chkconfig in your /sbin?
<DjDarkman> nope d-core
<d-core> DjDarkman: and your installer want's to use it, in line 58 of the installscript, Well, I don't know in which package chkconfig is, sorry
<solan> can any1 help me add a table to a db? I just can't get it to do it...
<_jeff> i dont know much about what ur talking about
<d-core> DjDarkman: google says a lot about 'chkconfig +ubuntu' maybe you find help there
<solan> add a table to a already existing database with mysql..
<jeremia> hello
<jeremia> my ALSA can't handle different programms using it at the same time, e.g. skype and amaroK
<jeremia> is it possible to get this run?
<hastour> hi! I'm struggling to get printing to work ( "can't connect to cups" bug ), I read that it helps to add a printer from localhost:631, but it gives me "operation timeout". But cups is running... Anyone can help me with this?
<Zenethian> argh, artsd is always such a leaky memory whore.
<jetmir> salve
<jetmir> posso chidere un aiuto??
<bimberi> !tell hastour about cupsweb
<_jeff> !tell _jeff about dapper
<hastour> bimberi: i did what the bot told me to, but still no luck.  I can't access cups web interface at all, not just the administrative functions...
<bimberi> hastour: does 'ps auxw | grep cupsd' include a like like "cupsys    9529  0.0  0.4   4192  1876 ?        Ss   06:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd"
<hastour> bimberi: yes, it prints something like this
<bimberi> hastour: kk
<bimberi> hastour: does 'sudo netstat -plunt | grep cups' output anything?
<hastour> bimberi: nothing
<bimberi> hastour: 'sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart' comes up with "[ok] "?
<hastour> bimberi: yes
<Raven301> When I run adept Manager I get error apt database could not open - try run apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal ??
<bimberi> hastour: sorry i'm struggling now - from here i can only think of some firewall rule preventing access :|
<Raven301> What could be wrong with the adept manager??
<hastour> bimberi: I've disabled firewall, didn't help. Thanks for trying anyway.
<d-core> Raven301: don't know, I come from plain Debian and am used to aptitude and console, have you tried that?
<Raven301> d-core: i'll try it .... so type aptitude in console
<d-core> Raven301: better do 'sudo aptitude' for to be root
<Raven301> ok
<Raven301> d-core: yep that worked
<d-core> great
<d-core> anyone with Kubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<asimov> Should prelinking take hours?
<Otherland> hi...I've got (another( simple question.. is it possible to put the data from the kubuntu cd on to the harddrive and let kubuntu use that instead of the cd ?
<d-core> Otherland: must be, under Debian it is, and Ubuntu is Debian when it comes to package management, but I can't tell how to set it up, but their must be howtos on some Debian sites
<solan> can anyone tell me where the mysql.txt is located?
<OdyX> solan: on YOUR system ?
<OdyX> solan: sudo updatedb
<OdyX> solan: locate mysql.txt
<Otherland> d-core: thanks..I'll check the sites (google...hehe)
<solan> thx;)
<OdyX> Curiosity: does anybody have installed Hurd from Ubuntu (on separate partition) ?
<slow-motion> n8
<OdyX> anybody able to have flash videos ?
<d-core> bye4now
<Raven301> Where is the boot loader located?
<jjoseph> newbie here, anyone talking?
<Raven301> just another newbie :)
<pha_2222> I hear ya
<pha_2222> hmmm freenode is pretty small
<pha_2222> raven: have you come across anyone friendly?
<Raven301> here?
<pha_2222> yes
<Raven301> pha_2222: d-core was
<pha_2222> thanks, if one was, perhaps more will be
<pha_2222> I used to be on irc a lot, but it just got too mean for me
<HymnToLife> mean ?
<IgKh> The boot loader? in /boot/grub/
<pha_2222> hymn: mean, cruel, acrymonious.... and otherwise unpleasant
<HymnToLife> really ?
<HymnToLife> I never felt IRC was mean
<pha_2222> hymn: perhaps it was the servers I was on, or the rooms I had found
<HymnToLife> depends on the channels you go to I guess, #ubuntu definitely is not mean
<pha_2222> well that is good
<pha_2222> does anyone here know about mpich?
<IgKh> It's good to find people talking this late in the night
<pha_2222> seems unlikely, but hope springs eternal :D
#kubuntu 2006-04-27
<pha_2222> ahhh
<pha_2222> bad time of day
<IgKh> Well, it is 02:00 (At least in this remote part of the world)
<HymnToLife> IgKh> it's not "late in the night" everywhere on earth you know ;)
<Raven301> thanks IgKh
<pha_2222> igkh: thanks for the heads up
<HymnToLife> 00:05 here
<noch> hola, im back
<noch> with more questions ;/
<pha_2222> <--- waiting to see if questions get answered
<IgKh> They need to be asked first, don't they?
<noch> how do i download a file from my command line?
<pha_2222> lgkh: true enough
<IgKh> noch: wget
<noch> wget address ?
<IgKh> yes.
<IgKh> If you are downloading something big you can stop and then continue by adding "-c" after "wget"
<pha_2222> interesting
<HymnToLife> or use a GUI for it like gwget
<noch> cant, xserver wont load
<noch> til i upgrade
<IgKh> noch: You can't use apt-get?
<pha_2222> how do I turn off keygen?
<HymnToLife> how did you manage tht one ?
<solan> wooooooohooo!! finaly got mediatomb to work:D:D
<pha_2222> I have been trying to get 4 kubuntu systems networked together, and when I rlogin from one to another I get an error about the hostkey file
<pha_2222> how do I turn off that level of protection?
<IgKh> pha: The question is not how to fix rlogin but why do you use it
<IgKh> SSH is much safer
<HymnToLife> depends on what you want to do
<pha_2222> fair enough, I can use that, but wouldn't it have the same problem?
<HymnToLife> what do you want to do pha_2222 ?
<pha_2222> I get the same problem...
<mrproper> hi! i have a strange problem. it seems as if KDE and all applications and web pages uses only one font, the same font everywhere. does anybody have a clue why that is?
<ninniuz> hello how can I upgrade my breezy to dapper?
<pha_2222>     WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<pha_2222> hymn: I want to be able to remote login across the network, and avoid getting the error message....    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<pha_2222> hymn: btw, thank you for responding
<ninniuz> how can I upgrade my breezy to dapper?
<Sergi0> gebruikt hier iemand freenx?
<Sergi0> dang
<Sergi0> wrong channel :P
<mindspin> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Sergi0> :)
<IgKh> pha: it seems that in Ubuntu rlogin is synonmous to SSH
<IgKh> do you have a ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<ninniuz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pha_2222> lgkh: so I just discovered
<justanotheruser> is crystal changed because of a threath?
* justanotheruser liked the previous more
<pha_2222> lgkh: yes, I did see that file, but it is partially incrypted
<pha_2222> lgkh: I could reinstall all 4 machines I am doing, but i'd rather not of it can be avoided
<pha_2222> Offending key in /home/jjoseph/.ssh/known_hosts:8
<pha_2222> RSA host key for hostd has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<pha_2222> that is the last part of the error message
<mindspin> pha
<pha_2222> mind: yes?
<mindspin> remove the key in /home/username/.ssh
<pha_2222> ok
<puckman> new live cd with installer looks nice
<mindspin> theres a file remove everything concerning the needed ip address
<mindspin> then you will be asked  agin for establishing connection and password
<wasp_ems> hi
<mindspin> known_host should be the name of the file
<wasp_ems> i tried for the first time to burn a cd under linux with k3b but i have a problem can someone help?
<mindspin> known_hosts
<pha_2222> that was it!
<mindspin> yup
<pha_2222> thank you muchly... I owe you lunch :)
<mindspin> yw
<wasp_ems> the error i get is that cdrecord has no permission to open this device
<puckman> god gnome sucks
<pha_2222> mind: how long have you been working with linux?
* puckman made the grave mistake of doing an apt get for teh gnome desktop to check it out
<mindspin> puckman: mind your words please
<puckman> it sticks apps all over the place
<puckman> mindspin: because I said sucks?
<wasp_ems> can anyone help me?
<solan> is it possible to add a link in a db to another an "undertable"?
* IgKh thinks that puckman can do an apt-get remove if that what he thinks
<mindspin> both its very close to swearing ;-)
<noch> hey, how long does it take to unzip/untar, whichever, a 500 Kb file??
<solan> noch: seconds...
* puckman is wondering if mindspin is pulling pucks leg
<mindspin> and because I do not like to condemm ubuntu desktop managers
<mindspin> neither KDE nor Gnome or xfce
<mindspin> I hate WM flaming
<HymnToLife> Fluxbox nukes them all anyway :p
<noch> =/
<mindspin> bur that is my personal view
<pha_2222> peace all, and thank you
<mindspin> the other comment is concerning about the COC
<noch> why wouldnt tar -x file.tar work?
<puckman> I was not flaming and I have nothing against the wm as such. I just noticed that the gnome desktop filled all my clean and miminal menus with various apps
<IgKh> mindspin: TWMTIJMD rulez! :)
<ubuntu> is the livecd installer supposed to just repartition your hd on its own?
<puckman> maybe my mistake of installing both
<ubuntu_> hi
<noch> tell noch about tar
<ubuntu_> have some problems with the alpha/beta installer
<HymnToLife> puckman> you can edit your menus manually
<mindspin> I#m a little sensitive in this questions because I#m german
<solan> any1? linking within a database...?
<puckman> HymnToLife: I know, just liked the default kubuntu setup
<ubuntu_> the installer crashes everytime direkt after the time settings
<wasp_ems> does anyone here use an external dvdr and k3b?
<puckman> i change very little from the default kubuntu setup, seems to suit my personal taste rather well
<ohoel> mine does too, and runs partman, parted_server, perform_recipe
<ubuntu_> does anybody know a solution ?
<idiotbs> hello
<IgKh> Got to go - good night everbody!
<mindspin> nite
<puckman> I installed the gnome desktop with apt-get install gnomedesktop
<puckman> what would be te best way to remove it
<puckman> I tried apt-get remove gnomedesktop but that does not work
<HymnToLife> try removing a core gnome app like nautilus, evolution or firefox
<angelo> hola!
<mrproper> hi! i have a strange problem. it seems as if KDE and all applications and web pages uses only one font, the same font everywhere. does anybody have a clue why that is?
<angelo> ...
<regeya> ...
<regeya> sounds like misconfiguration of some sort!
<regeya> and,
<regeya> um,
<regeya> yeah.
<angelo> ma in tipi di carattere?
<HymnToLife> !tell angelo about it
<angelo> ok
<angelo> how is your gtk styles and fonts?
<wasp_ems> i have a cd in my external cd rom and the button does not work for it to open is there any command i can use?
<wasp_ems> eject only oppens my internal cdrom
<wasp_ems> any help?
<OdyX> wasp_ems: eject /dev/your_cd
<brandon_> it may have a mounted disc inside
<brandon_> which you'll have to unmount first
<OdyX> brandon_: eject will unmount first...
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<brandon_> oh it WILL
<OdyX> brandon_: if you have the rights to...
<OdyX> brandon_: which imposes sudo most of the time...
<OdyX> but graphically, right-clic eject...
<brandon_> but don't you think it's important to give him the basic knowledge about mount/umount?
<OdyX> brandon_: I do... but I answered his question...
<noch> hey, how do i run a .deb file?
<brandon_> sudo dpkg -i
<_jeff> are there any ndiswrapperers here?
<_jeff> im having trouble with my wlan
<noch> thank you
<noch> hmm
<_jeff> i can see networks, and everything says that I have connected to one, but i cant ping or go on the internet
<_jeff> and when i ifup wlan0, i get no dhcp offers recieved
<noch> should i run my drver install package  in /etc/X11 or does it matter?
<brandon_> doesn't matter
<brandon_> what's the problem?
<noch> i got a dependency error
<brandon_> right, so that means you're missing something that nees to be installed first
<noch> error processing xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<noch> hmm
<brandon_> what package are you trying to install?
<brandon_> video drivers?
<noch> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/187002/xserver-xorg-driver-i810.
<noch> yea
<brandon_> i think intel drivers are included int he repos
<noch> repos?
<brandon_> they should have been installed automatically
<noch> they werent, cause my xserver wont load
<brandon_> how do you know your video card isn't working properly?
<brandon_> i see
<noch> =p
<brandon_> type lspci
<noch> i was told i need to upgrade to 1.4.1.3 in order for it to work
<brandon_> and look for the intel graphics
<noch> k
<brandon_> upgrade what to 1.4.1.3?
<noch> my vid card  drivers
<brandon_> who told you that?
<noch> i read it on the ubuntu forums
<brandon_> how do you know it applied to you specifically?
<noch> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156965
<noch> because he had a similar problem i did
<noch> i mean he had the same vid card
<brandon_> are you using an inspiron 9400?
<noch> Video: Works. Intel GMA950. Upgrade "xserver-xorg-driver-i810" to 1.4.1.3 or later; earlier drivers otherwise do not identify this chipset. Install "915resolution" to drive LCD display at full (1920x1200) resolution. 3D accelleration, VGA output, DVI output, display cloning all work. Xinerama, dual-head and S-Video support not tested yet.
<noch> no
<brandon_> let me check something
<noch> k
<brandon_> are you using breezy or dapper?
<noch> breezy
<brandon_> type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<noch> it said its the newest version
<noch> then . .
<noch> it said a few files have unmet dependencies
<mrproper> hey! is there any progress with the unichrome drivers for the KM808 chipset?
<brandon_> ype sudo apt-get -f install
<noch> there were errors processing a fw files
<brandon_> sudo apt-get update
<brandon_> how long have you had breezy installed?
<noch> like a day
<noch> i havent been able to get my xserver up since
<brandon_> are you using another computer right now?
<noch> yea
<brandon_> is it done updating yet?
<noch> yea
<noch> try it again?
<brandon_> after it updates, run sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brandon_> then run sudo apt-get -f install, and then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<noch> ok
<noch> thank you again brandon
<brandon_> no problem, but the problem with the thread you showed me is that the guy in question is using dapper
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I got a question about WiFi
<noch> ahh
<Flosoft> I need a nice manager
<Flosoft> for KDE
<brandon_> what you can do is download dapper beta 1, put it on a cd, and then try booting off it. if it starts your xserver, then you may want to go with dapper instead of breezy
<noch> whats the difference? i havent used linux since pre-ferdora =/
<brandon_> you could modprobe the module, but i don;t know what the module name is for that graphics card
<brandon_> dapper is just the next release in the pipeline
<brandon_> breezy is the current stable release
<noch> oh
<noch> ahh, its still beta
<brandon_> well, i'm running it right now, and it's pretty stable
<noch> ill just do this and if it works ill wait for 1.x
<noch> oh
<brandon_> especially with riddell's kde packages
<noch> ok, then ill try it if this doesnt work then
<brandon_> i didn't have quite as much luck with gnome
<mark---> Is Breezy a pretty good rescue live CD? I've got a situation...
<brandon_> well, obviously, you could modprobe the module and get it onto the system that way, and that may work, but i don;t know what the hell the thing's name is
<brandon_> mark--- it's not too bad. let me guess. you wiped out grub?
<mark---> Well, no I sorta messed up the Xorg arena with a power spike...
<brandon_> oh, that's good
<brandon_> what happens now?
<mark---> now i just want to e-mail myself a few files and then wipe the laptop and put Dapper on there...
<iqo1> how do i view "bluetooth:\" in dapper?
<brandon_> noch: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/
<noch> not yet
<noch> oh
<noch> ok
<noch> thankx
<mark---> noch nicht = not yet
<noch> what does apt-get do?
<noch> nien
<Flosoft> hey ... is there anyone who can explain to me why Kwifimanager doesn't get an IP?
<brandon_> apt-get looks at a huge online warehouse of packages, and downloads and installs them at your request, solving dependencies along the way
<Tm_T> ok, this is random, but somehow interesting: jupiter and moons http://users.utu.fi/tomhak/img_0778.jpg
<noch> k
<brandon_> which one is george bush from?
<noch> im restarting, we'll see if thsi works
<Tm_T> brandon_: the darkest one
<noch> damnation
<noch> now its worse =/
<noch> i think ima go with that dapper package
<brandon_> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-beta-install-i386.iso.torrent
<brandon_> what kind of computer have you got anyway?
<noch> latitude D620
<noch> yea, i already burned it to a CD
<brandon_> is it fairly new?
<noch> from the site
<noch> yep, about a 4 days
<brandon_> linux sometimes has some problems with brand new stuff
<brandon_> how did you download it so fast?
<noch> yea, ive noticed
<noch> ;)
<noch> i have a nice, quick connection
<brandon_> well, try booting into that then. change your boot sequence to look fot he cd first
<noch> yea, ima do it later, i gotta run to work in a sec
<noch> but thank you for all your help
<brandon_> ok
<brandon_> yo got tired of windows awfully fast, i'll tell you that
<kev1n> i have somehow disabled or moved my mouse drivers. I ned help to reinstall the correct ones back in?
<noch> lol, nah, ive been meaning to gte back on linux, its just that i have to move too may files on my PC to bother with it
<mark---> noch: Concerning apt-get, I highly recommend learning about it as it is powerful, here's a good read: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/apt-get-intro.html
<asimov> how do I install opera
<asimov> in dapper drake
<Snake__> !opera
<ubotu> it has been said that opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<djk_> download the deb and dpkg -i
<_arthurb> Hi... I filed a bug long ago against kwifimanager, I fixed it along with the author of the package... yet as of this day, the version of kwifimanager shipping with dapper is still buggy
<_arthurb> the funny thing ( not so funny in fact ) is that the bug makes the program absolutely completly useless... ( yes it is part of the standard default kubuntu install )
<_arthurb> I'm amazed that this can remain unnoticed
<Flosoft> does anyone know why I don't get an IP when I connect to a wifi?
<Blissex> Flosoft: poor question, too vague. But to get an IP, enable the DHCP server
<stodge> Is kubuntu meant to have /etc/ld.so.conf?
<_arthurb> Flosoft: because connecting to a ssid and requesting an IP is different
<Flosoft> well I have a DHCP server in my network
<Flosoft> via cable all works fine
<Flosoft> and WiFi on my Windows too
<_arthurb> what are you using ?
<Flosoft> Kwifimanager
<Flosoft> Kubuntu Breezy
<_arthurb> set it up to run dhclient after connecting
<_arthurb> that being said
<_arthurb> OH KWIFIMANAGER is badly broken in kubuntu and I bet at that pace it will ship broken
<_arthurb> in june
<Flosoft> ah thanks _arthurb ... now it works
<Flosoft> is there any other interface to WiFi ?
<_arthurb> iwconfig :)
<_arthurb> wifi-radar
<Flosoft> anyone of them graphical?
<_arthurb> wifi-radar
<_arthurb> put it smells like feet
<Flosoft> ???
<_arthurb> (gtk)
<mark---> Can anybody point me to documentation on how to mount partitions on a drive after booting from a live CD?
<brandon_> i'll tell you right now
<brandon_> type fdisk -l
<brandon_> sudo fdisk -l
<mark---> done...
<brandon_> now you should be seeing alist of partitions
<mark---> yes, i am
<brandon_> use /opt to mount the one you want
<mark---> ok...
<brandon_> mount /dev/hdxx /opt
<brandon_> with sudo
<brandon_> sudo mount /dev/hdxx /opt
<mark---> hey, thanks, i owe you a beverage...
<brandon_> yeah, i'll remember that pal...
<brandon_> fax it to me
<mark---> I'll have to learn about the /opt thingie...
<mark---> ;)
<brandon_> opt is just opt
<kijjaz> ive been loving KDE, but one thing i cant configure easily in it is the xkb options. normally i should set it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only, but now ie got kubuntu and still, when i add xkb option for keyboard layout group change keys, it doesnt work again -_-. what do i need? (me new to kubuntu)
<brandon_> kijjaz: what are you trying to do?
<brandon_> i mean forget xkb, what are you actually trying to do?
<Blissex> kijjaz: 'kxkb'
<Blissex> kijjaz: 'Control Center:Regional & Accessibility:Keyboard Layout:Xkb options'
<Flosoft> wifi-radar won't start
<Flosoft> how do I start it?
<idiotbs> sudo wifi-radar
<mark---> Brandon: This is working. I'm find that  when I do mount /dev/hdaX /opt that hdaX will be mounted, fine. But only one partition at a time can be mounted on /opt. That's fine as I'm in rescue mode. It makes me wonder how I could also have hda3, hda4, etc. mounted at the same time.
<_jeff> can anybody help me with my wlan woes?
<_jeff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=944474#
<mark---> _jeff: are u Katana?
<produkt_> how can I upgrade/update my ubuntu install to kubuntu?
<_jeff> mark---: katana? oh yeah on the forums i am katana
<McScruff> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<McScruff> i think
<Hobbsee> produkt_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<McScruff> so close
<mark---> I read it, sorry don't know much about ndiswrappers yet.....
<produkt_> tyty
<_jeff> damn
<_jeff> thanks though
<produkt_> wee, big ass installation
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<produkt_> ty McScruff and Hobbsee, bbiab going to blockbuster now
<Hobbsee> ok
<_jeff> hobbsee: do you think you can help me with my wlan woes?
<Hobbsee> _jeff: quite possibly, what's the problem
<_jeff> hobbsee: i remember you helped me when i was 100% noob last summer :)
<_jeff> hobbsee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=944474#
<Hobbsee> :P
<Snake[OnAir] > Hobbsee: is a vet :)
<_jeff> lol
<_jeff> yep
<Hobbsee> _jeff: interesting...
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper -l - what does that show?
<Raven301> Could someone look at this error please http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/674498
<_jeff> Hobbsee: net8180 driver present hardware present
<Hobbsee> Raven301: er...is there supposed to be anything there?
<Hobbsee> _jeff: okay, and in iwconfig, does it show the essid, or "off/any"?
<Hobbsee> oh, no there is something there
<_jeff> Hobbsee: it doesnt say anything about an essid in my iwconfig
<Hobbsee> yep, i thougth that might be the case
<Hobbsee> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid auntymauva
<Hobbsee> type it in, what does it give you?
<_jeff> nothing
<Hobbsee> right, so it just goes back to an empty prompt?
<Raven301> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/674501  sorry
<Hobbsee> good, then do a sudo dhclient wlan0
<_jeff> i type it in, press enter and it just gives me another root@ubuntu:
<_jeff> ok
<Hobbsee> !tell Raven301 about kdesu
<Raven301> Hobbsee: same error
<Raven301> ii
<Hobbsee> _jeff: excellent.  it either works, or spits out an error messgae :P
<_jeff> Hobbsee: No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<_jeff> Hobbsee: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Hobbsee> _jeff: hmmm okay...did the essid show up in iwconfig this time?
<_jeff> Hobbsee: ill check
<_jeff> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<Hobbsee> are there other computers connected to that network?
<_jeff> not wirelessly
<_jeff> Hobbsee: its a mixed network and i have mac filtering on to allow only the laptop to connect
<Hobbsee> right, okay... is there any other encryption on the router?
<Hobbsee> and i take it, you've checked that the mac address is the same?
<_jeff> Hobbsee: yeah mac is the same, no other protection
<Hobbsee> i'd just try takign teh mac address filtering off for a min, then putting it back on...just seeing if that's the problem
<Hobbsee> but first...
<Hobbsee> is that the recommended driver for the card?
<McScruff> _jeff: what chipset?
<Hobbsee> realtec
<Hobbsee> er, realtek
<McScruff> i got my bcm4318 working :)
<Hobbsee> McScruff: yay!
* Hobbsee has a netgear wg511 v2 made in china card - and that eventually works!
<McScruff> took many weeks and updateing the kernel didnt help
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to change the channel of the net connectoin...
<_jeff> its what ive been using since i got the card, i got the driver because it was on the ndiswrapper driver list beside my card model
<McScruff> Hobbsee: did you look at my error screenshot?
<Hobbsee> _jeff: okay then
<Hobbsee> McScruff: er...was my nick attached to it?  if not, probably not
<McScruff> http://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot19nx.png
<stephenkl> hm
<Hobbsee> [10:56]  <-- Adyeths has left this channel ("Did you hear that two rabbits escaped from the zoo and so far they have only recaptured 116 of them?"). - hahaha!
<_jeff> Hobbsee: ok i turned off mac filtering and am trying again
<stephenkl> How do I get a USB trackball working instead (or even at the same time as) my laptop's little eraser pad thingie
<Hobbsee> McScruff: stupid question, but is the password prompt box behind that?
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: er....it doesnt?
<stephenkl> Hobbsee: I plug it in and it won't light up and it doesn't work
<stephenkl> I am using kubuntu
* Hobbsee wonders what a little eraser pad is - that little button in the middle of the keyboard?
<stephenkl> yeah
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: dapper or breezy?
<stephenkl> breezy
<McScruff> Hobbsee: nope
<stephenkl> I don't knwo what it's called :p
<Hobbsee> McScruff: darn.
<McScruff> Hobbsee: didnt come up :(
<stephenkl> the mouse thingie I mean
<_jeff> Hobbsee: no luck :(
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: yep, okay, i know what you mean
<stephenkl> this is weird, it should atleast light up
<Hobbsee> thanks stephenkl! :P  _jeff: does the card light up at all?
* Hobbsee knew she was forgetting something important!
<_jeff> Hobbsee: yeah one light is on
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: have you tried rebooting with it in, so that the hardware detection detects it?  you shouldnt have to, but...
<Hobbsee> !+info wlassistant
<ubotu> Package 'wlassistant' does not exist.
<Hobbsee> darn, i thought that might be the case
<_jeff> for me?
<Hobbsee> _jeff: i was just checking if they had that package in breezy
<_jeff> im using kubuntu beta
<stephenkl> Hobbsee: I haven't tried but I want to see if I can make it work without rebooting
<Hobbsee> _jeff: woot!  install knetworkmanager
<_jeff> Hobbsee: lol ok
<Hobbsee> i thought you were stuck on breezy!
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: fair enough
<_jeff> lol
* Hobbsee hasnt found a way to force hardware detection to run
* _jeff commends Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> _jeff: we got a couple of decent wireless tools - dapper only...
* Hobbsee waves to burner__ 
* Hobbsee bows :P
<_jeff> lol awesome
<_jeff> i already have knetworkmanager installed
<Hobbsee> _jeff: run it?
<_jeff> ok
<burner__> greetings :)
<Hobbsee> McScruff: workaround is to use kdesu kcontrol, instead of system settings
<stephenkl> hey!
<stephenkl>  /etc/init.d/hotplug does it
<stephenkl> detects my mouse
<stephenkl> cool
<stephenkl> AUTOMAGICALY *reading rainbow*
<_jeff> Hobbsee: how do i run it? i typed knetworkmanager into the command but nothign happened, then i did it in katapult and still nothing
<Hobbsee> _jeff: should have been something appear on your kicker
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: brilliant!
<_jeff> lol oh yeah its been there the whole time
<_jeff> LOL
<_jeff> Hobbsee?
* idiotbs is away: Away at the moment
<Hobbsee> feistel: haha
<Hobbsee> idiotbs|away: please get rid of the away messages
<Hobbsee> _jeff: try to connect to the correct network using knm then...
<slougi> hi all, in a bit of trouble here with konq. Whenever I open any website, it looks like this: http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~slougi/konqueror_bug.png Note the black at the bottom is the konq window continuing beyond the screen border....
<slougi> Console output looks like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Afdah724.html
<_jeff> it says im connected, but i cant see websites or ping anything
<slougi> so it seems the url label in the statusbar is screwing up for osme reason
<slougi> also those cannot bitblt messages look weird
<_arthurb> Is there a kubuntu dev channel ?
<Hobbsee> _arthurb: yes, #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> no idea if anyone else is awake though
<_jeff> lol
<Hobbsee> _jeff: hmmm....
<_jeff> Hobbsee: its a dilly isnt it?
<Hobbsee> _jeff: i'd try to see if any other computers can connect to that router - on any OS
<Hobbsee> the settings may not be correct
<_jeff> i was able to connect to my wlan with breezy this morning
<_jeff> then i reformatted everything
<Hobbsee> mmm okay...
<_jeff> and installed beta
<Hobbsee> what changed - did you stilluse the same drivers?
<Hobbsee> (sorry for dodgy typing - so cold!)
<_jeff> Hobbsee: yeah same drivers and everything
<Hobbsee> _jeff: mmm okay
<_jeff> CheeseBurgerMan: hey cheesy
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey, jeff.
<slougi> konq problem fixed...
<wasp_ems> hi..i was wondeing if i can find window decorations to download from anywhere...
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kde-look.org
<_jeff> kde-look.org
<wasp_ems> thanx
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<_jeff> ur quick cheesy
<CheeseBurgerMan> Practice. :P
<_jeff> lol
<produkt> how do I log into kde automatically after installing ontop of ubuntu
<bur[n] er> configure kdm or gdm to auto-login
<produkt> idk how to do that
<bur[n] er> anyone else having issues with kcontrol, konq, and kdebase right now with apt?
<bur[n] er> you using gdm or kdm?
<CheeseBurgerMan> bur[n] er: I can help you with KDM, not so sure about gdm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Errr
<CheeseBurgerMan> that was for produkt
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: er...nope
<bur[n] er> i can help with gdm, not sure about kdm :)
<produkt> I'm using kdm I think, but it logged into gnome anyways
<bur[n] er> wait a minute... when you say "automatically" what do you mean?
<bur[n] er> without a username and password prompt?  or you just want to use kde?
<wasp_ems> is it debian files we use in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: Yep
<wasp_ems> thanx:)
<bur[n] er> it's ubuntu files
<bur[n] er> which are in turn debian when from the universe
<produkt> no with username prompt, just dunno howto get into kde after I installed it
<bur[n] er> produkt, pick "session" then choose kde :)
<produkt> I tried startkde
<produkt> oh
<bur[n] er> from the login screen
<produkt> okies, lemme try that
<produkt> tyty
<bur[n] er> you can hit "F10" to get the menu as well
<Hobbsee_away> back in a bit...
<produkt> brb, I hope
<bur[n] er> hasta luego
<_jeff> Hobbsee_away: ok
<wasp_ems> i am trying to download a debian file but it tells me i cannot save as it is binary etc..what should i do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: open a console and use 'wget <link to download>'
<wasp_ems> Ok i will try..thanx
<tiglionabbit> do I want to get kubuntu dapper or breezy?
<kev1n> what is the command to go into konqueror as root
<kev1n> dapper!
<tiglionabbit> breezy's not ready?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tiglionabbit: Dapper is the beta, Breezy is the stable version.
<tiglionabbit> I mean dapper
<tiglionabbit> I mean *reads this time*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dapper's got a few bugs yet to work out.-- most notable that I've heard is that kcontrol doesn't appear to work
<tiglionabbit> uh..  isn't kcontrol quite important?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah. :P
<tiglionabbit> um...
<h3sp4wn> kcontrol works for me
<tiglionabbit> how does it not work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> h3sp4wn: I've seen a few reports of it not working
<CheeseBurgerMan> Never really tried it, though, so I can't give details.
<CheeseBurgerMan> tiglionabbit: i'm not sure -- all I've seen is 'not work' :\
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: thanx..i used wget...it says it got it but it is not doing anything else...what now?
<tiglionabbit> how does ubuntu and kubuntu sync?  I mean, if I installed ubuntu dapper and asked for a kde package, would it give me kubuntu dapper testing stuff?
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> found it
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: OK, good. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> tiglionabbit: Yes
<tiglionabbit> isn't that bad?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, how so?
<tiglionabbit> Even if I do install as ubuntu, I'm going to want things like k3b, so on a supposedly stable release I'd be getting testing packages without knowing it
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu dapper is not stable either
<tiglionabbit> really?  I thought it was supposed to be released about now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, but it was delayed 'til June 1st
<CheeseBurgerMan> So normally you'd be right, just not now. ;)
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> heh I thought this stuff was locked to a 6-month release cycle
<kev1n> what is the command to go into konqueror as root
<CheeseBurgerMan> kev1n: kdesu konqueror
<kev1n> ta
<kev1n> hanks
<mark---> How do you start ssh in Kubuntu? /etc/init.d/ssh start says 'no such file or directory'.
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: i dont seem to find the file it says it got..i got to change the settings but i cannot find the file
<wasp_ems> :S
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: Did you install it? wget just downloads.
<tiglionabbit> mark---: that means you don't have it.  Install openssh-server
<wasp_ems> i dont know where it downloaded it
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: probably into your home folder
<mark---> well, i'm running from a live cd in rescue mode and trying to do an rsync of files to another computer
* _jeff hums the motral kombat tune
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: the command for installing it is 'sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<tiglionabbit> mark---: you can still install stuff, no problem
<mark---> ok.
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan:  cool i found it..thanx allot
<tiglionabbit> it installs in ram
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome, wasp_ems  :)
<tiglionabbit> I guess I'll stick with breezy then
<CheeseBurgerMan> Probably a good idea.
<produkt> can someone dcc me their kubuntu dapper apt sources list?
<tiglionabbit> heh yeah.  I hate it when people try out an unstable testing release of something and decide it sucks because of the obvious flaws
<tiglionabbit> I dealt with quite a few people like that while trying to help out in #ubuntu
<_arthurb> ur yeah but dapper is almost out
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_arthurb> and the bug fixing should be done by now according to the release plan
<tiglionabbit> almost?  2 months isn't almost to me
<tiglionabbit> what's holding them up?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I dunno, I'm not a dev. ;)
<tiglionabbit> is it hard to get firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<tiglionabbit> that is, without compiling myself and screwing up its integration with everything
<_arthurb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule ... notice ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tiglionabbit: Nah
<wasp_ems> dpkg: error processing 13969-crystal-1.0.0.tar.bz2.deb (--install):
<wasp_ems>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_arthurb> beta has been released
<wasp_ems> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wasp_ems>  13969-crystal-1.0.0.tar.bz2.deb
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: i get this error
<CheeseBurgerMan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_arthurb> now it's mostly supposed to be documentation
<_arthurb> UserInterfaceFreeze
<_arthurb> only critical bugs are fixed
<mark---> tiglionabbit: thanks on ssh install, it did install. now working on getting rsync to work. I just returned from Merrill BTW.
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: I think you downloaded the wrong thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=13969&id=2
<CheeseBurgerMan> try that
<tiglionabbit> furk, hour and a half download time on this iso
<_jeff> can anybody help me with my wlan problem?
<_jeff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163904
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: the same thing happened..the same error
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: anything else i can do to install it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: You can compile it
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: i do not know how:(
<CheeseBurgerMan> first run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, I'll walk you through. :)
<wasp_ems> ok thanx allot
<stephenkl> Have they put out a better version of VLC yet?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: Run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential kdelibs4-dev'
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: after the first one?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Instead of if you haven't run the first one yet
<wasp_ems> i have
<CheeseBurgerMan> if you have, just 'sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev'
<wasp_ems> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now download the source
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: ok done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Extract it to somewhere
<wasp_ems> done
<CheeseBurgerMan> now navigate to the directoy you extracted it to in a console
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'cd path/to/directory/'
<wasp_ems> done
<CheeseBurgerMan> now run './configure'
<wasp_ems> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> now 'make'
<wasp_ems> it is still configuring
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, after it configures, run make. ;)
<wasp_ems> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> After that's done run 'sudo make install'
<wasp_ems> done
<wasp_ems> wait casue it has some errors
<wasp_ems> i will re do the whole thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, wait
<wasp_ems> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try running 'sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev'
<viator> does the update manager work in kde
<viator> or should i say is there a kde equivalent
<crimsun> adept is.
<wasp_ems> done
<ArthurB> adept
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then try running './configure && make && sudo make install'
<CheeseBurgerMan> which runs all three commands without you having to type them one after another. :)
<viator> im talking about the thing that tells you you have updates
<viator> in gnome
<ice_1963> Dapper is installed :0)
<ArthurB> yes, and    make; make clean; make; make clean; make; make install provides confortable heat to your room
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: ok done
<viator> make; make insane
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: OK, then go to Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Window Decorations and 'Crystal' should appear. :)
<ice_1963> text base is better for installing dapper
<produkt> how is dapper?
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: ok thanx allot
<viator> or emerge insanity?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: NP
<viator> dapper is good
<ice_1963> yes i is:)
<produkt> upgrading to it now, almost half way there
<viator> im using it but not on ubuntu or kubuntu
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: perfect..thanx 10 times more:)
<viator> nor xubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: Heh, I'm using crystal too -- it's a great deco. :)
<produkt> xubuntu?
<ice_1963> xubuntu is good to
<CheeseBurgerMan> produkt: Ubuntu with XFCE
<viator> im running mepis
<produkt> oooh ok
<viator> with ubuntu dapper base
<CheeseBurgerMan> Does it? I thought it used the breezy base.
<ice_1963> i have dapper installed now can i get the driver for nvidia ?
<ice_1963> nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<kev1n> in booting dapper..... i get to configuring network interfaces and it says it is done but then it freezes ... goes no further
<kev1n> any ideas anyone
<savedR> I got a problem.
<savedR> With wlan0.
<savedR> I don't know how to configer the darn thing.
<savedR> I've successfully installed a WinXP driver with ndiswrapper and
<savedR> run sudo ndiswrapper -m..
<savedR> ..but ifconfig and iwconfig still don't show wlan0.
<savedR> hah, I said "configer". SB configure. :D
<viator> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ice_1963> :)
<ice_1963> brb
<wasp_ems> CheeseBurgerMan: thanx allot for everything..good night
<savedR> Absolutely nothing happens.
<savedR> I just get another command prompt.
<savedR> Doesn't even call for user password; I can do it without "sudo".
<viator> is this a broadcome  chipset?
<viator> maybe a linksys
<viator> im not expert on networks ans ESPECIALLY not ndiswrapper
<viator> but i have used it before
<savedR> It's PrismGT-based.
<savedR> It's an SMC card, SMC 2802W.
<savedR> Supposed to work with ndiswrapper.
<savedR> Like, my problem is, do I have to do anything to actually get wlan0 config-d?
<savedR> Right now Networking shows a single disabled interface, eth0.
<savedR> And I can't enable it, because when I hit Administrator Mode button, it asks for my password, then doesn't do anything at all.
<Hobbsee> savedR: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<savedR> I mean, just goes right back out of Admin Mode.
<viator> you need to tell it what the issid is and  a few other things
<Hobbsee> and use kdesu kcontrol instead of system settings
<viator> essid
<savedR> Says: "Installed ndis drivers:"
<savedR> "2802w driver present, hardware present
<Hobbsee> right, so it should show up...
<Hobbsee> you can use sudo dhclient eth0
<Hobbsee> to get the wired connection working
<savedR> Thing is, I don't have a wired adapter installed.
<savedR> Just the wireless.
<viator> sudo ifconfig wlano up   ?maybe
<viator> or try ifup wlan0
<savedR> K..
<viator> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<savedR> Tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up.
<savedR> "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<Hobbsee> savedR: oh ok
<savedR> Tried sudo ifup wlan0.
<savedR> "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<savedR> Tried it with eth0 just for kicks, got the same thing.
<viator> yeah if you do iwlist scan
<viator> what does it say
<viator> no wireless ?
<viator> interface doesnt support scanning or somthing
<savedR> How do I do iwlist?
<savedR> Tried to find a /? --? -? flag, nothing on iwlist.
<savedR> Like, I don't know what option to use.
<viator> type iwlist scan
<savedR> Only lists lo "Interface doesn't support scanning" and eth0 "No scan results".
<savedR> It's just absolutely refusing to even see wlan0.
<viator> hmmm
<savedR> And, if I could, I'd enable eth0, but nothing I'm trying's working.
<savedR> I wonder if it treats wlan0 as an alias for eth0, since my PCI wireless adapter's the only one installed.
<viator> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.......eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning
<savedR> For my eth0 it says "No scan results".
<viator> yours didnt say doesnt support scanning
<viator> weird
<savedR> And if I modprobe eth0, it says "FATAL: eth0 not found."
<savedR> But if I modprobe wlan0, it shows no error message.
<viator> eth0 isnt a module
<savedR> Shouldn't it list my access devices in /dev/ ?
<viator> try doing sudo ifup eth0 for shits and giggles
<savedR> "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<viator> do you have a regualr card?
<viator> wired etherenet i mean
<savedR> Yeah...
<savedR> Is wired supported heavier?
<viator> always
<viator> but i  was wondwering why eth0 was there if you had only a wireless card
<viator> the windows driver you have
<viator> you only have 2 files in the folder right
<savedR> Yep, 2802W.inf and the sys file.
<viator> i had a hell of a time with drivers
<viator> only a certain one would work
<viator> and they were all supposed to be for the same card
<justanotheruser> i was just asking myself, is there a reason why some options after a command have to be given with double - instead of just one -?
<savedR> I saw something about that viator, I may try the Win2000 drivers, etc.
<savedR> Could even try Win98 drivers, right? They should be 32-bit, shouldn't they?
<savedR> I mean, Win95 might not be, but..
<viator> yes
<viator> i found a driver on their ftp server
<viator> linksys's server that is
<savedR> Yes, but Linksys is a GOOD company. :D
<savedR> Hehe. Not much support for ol' Linux from SMC, I can tell you.
<savedR> I did find the driver files from the ndiswrapper Sourceforge site for my card, though.
<savedR> And, now that I'm looking at the files, the WinXP drivers use a differently-named .sys file than the drivers
<savedR> for all other OS's.
<savedR> So, I bet if I grab Win2000, it may work. The sourceforge page for ndiswrapper said someone got the card to work under Gentoo.
<viator> modprobe -r prism54
<viator> try that
<viator> then
<viator> modprobe ndiswrapper
<savedR> k.
<savedR> Just removed prism54, had to sudo. Just a sec, trying modprobe ndiswrapper.
<davix> when I came back home I have found that my pc has halted and didn't respond to anything. any guesses? i've just recently installd kubuntu dapper, before I was with ubuntu hoary and kubuntu breezy and it never happend
<davix> my guess is acpi stuff, could be
<davix> ?
<savedR> viator, did modprobe ndiswrapper, nothing happened.
<savedR> Got a new command prompt on a new line.
<viator> now what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<Hobbsee> savedR: yes, but did the card start flashing?
<savedR> The LED's?
<viator> yeah
<Hobbsee> yes
<savedR> No LED response.
<savedR> Now, ndiswrapper -l returns
<savedR> "Installed drivers:"
<viator> are the lights even lit up?
<savedR> Nope.
<savedR> "2802w    Invalid driver!"
<viator> hmm maybe its installed wrong?
<savedR> So, remove and reinstall it?
<davix> when I came back home I have found that my pc has halted and didn't respond to anything. any guesses? i've just recently installd kubuntu dapper, before I was with ubuntu hoary and kubuntu breezy and it never happend?
<davix> anyone
<davix> ?
<viator> yes
<savedR> k.
<viator> makes sure you put the exact location and name of the file
<savedR> Yeah, i've been moving it to /home/(my username) and going ndiswrapper -i ~/(file).inf
<mark---> So, are any of you using the 6.06 LTS Beta? I want to choose a Kubuntu for my notebook...
<Hobbsee> mark---: yeah, i am
<viator> ndiswrapper -e drivername
<mark---> Hobbsee: do you like it?
<Hobbsee> mark---: yeah, then again, i've been using it fully since...january or so...
<mark---> Hobbsee: would that probably be my main choice, then, for a notebook as a desktop environment?
<Hobbsee> notebook
<viator> what kind of notebook
<viator> ?
<mark---> Dell, 14 inch, 8100.
<viator> hmmnever used a dell
<mark---> It's been running Kanotix just fine.
<viator> i dont use their desktops either because of propreitary harware
<viator> non standard power supplies etc
<viator> excellen mark
<mark---> I have run Breezy on my PowerBook for about 7 months just fine, but no flash from macromedia ;(
<mark---> I agree about Dell.
<mark---> But the Dell is working so...
<viator> hey if you have it and it works thats greatg
<mark---> What do you guys think are the higher quality notebooks for Linux?
<viator> well it used to always be ibm
<viator> thinkpads
<viator> always worked well
<viator> after that  i would goto hp
<mark---> It does seem that Linux users with Thinkpads are happy with them, rugged, lots of choices for accessories like batteries.
<viator> the only thing on alot of hp's thats annoying is boradcome wireless
<viator> -e
<viator> but not that theyve reverse engineered that it should be fine for most
<Hobbsee> viator: toshiba a10 satellite.  it tends to overheat.
<Hobbsee> when running high graphic games on it...
<Hobbsee> fine for kubuntu though
<viator> yeah im no gamer
<viator> so linux is great for me
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-20-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4790 bogomips), HD: 9/36GB, RAM: 449/487MB, 90 proc's, 2.39h up
<Hobbsee> viator: system specs :P ^
<viator> where you get all thatr info?
<viator> uname?
<viator> -a
<viator> ?
<Hobbsee> viator: /exec sysinfo
<Hobbsee> if you're using konv
<farticus> Anyone here running LTS beta yet?
<Hobbsee> farticus: yes
<farticus> How's it working for you? Any improvements over Flight 6?
<Hobbsee> working pretty well...seems a little improved - hard to tell though
* Hobbsee has kept updating from about flight 1
<farticus> The question is: do I need to download the CD to upgrade, or what? I'm running Flight 6...
<[Nirvana] > farticus: dist-upgrade
<farticus> [Nirvana] : thanks!
<farticus> Anyone here fax stuff in KDE?
<viator> faxing is another thing on the list of things that arent supoorted very well in linux
<farticus> Shoot... I really need to fax something!
<Snake__> Is it possible to use kate on windows?
<viator> snake not yet
<Snake__> it has to be..
<farticus> Maybe if KDE ran under Cygwin...
<viator> well maybe if you used cygwin or whatever
<Snake__> :-/
<viator> you CAN fax
<viator> but i dont know if your harware will be supported well
<farticus> well, I have an IBM Thinkpad T30 with some sort of AC'97 compliant modem...
<farticus> I don't think it is a Winmodem, but I'm not sure.
<farticus> Snake__: Check out http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/ it looks like an old version of KDE, but it will run (along with Kate) under Windows
<Snake__> farticus: I dont want to run all of kde tho :-/
<Snake__> Just kate, its a great progtam
<viator> TRY KFAX?
<farticus> I'm using KdeprintFax... Kfax is just a fax viewer.
<viator> I SEE
<farticus> The problem isn't with the modem, as far as I can tell.
* [Nirvana]  is going to have 6.06 LTS by morning :P
<farticus> When I try to fax a file, it tells me that it can't find the file. The file obviously is there, so I don't know what the problem is.
* farticus is going to have LTS by tonight ;-)
<farticus> Unfortunately no one at the KDE channel seems willing to help.
<viator> MAYBE ITS THE format?
<farticus> I've tried both PS and PDF, to no avail. PS is what is required by KdeprintFax.
<mark---> I'm trying to learn to use bittorent. I launch and then the app asks for my 'meta file'. What's that?
<farticus> mark---: What client are you using?
<[Nirvana] > mark---: to download using bittorrent, you need to first specify a .torrent meta file containing the file you wish to download
<mark---> It just says bit torent, It's breezy on ppc
<viator> http://www.hylafax.org/content/Main_Page
<viator> thts  cool
<[Nirvana] > mark---: OK, what bittorrent software do you have?
<mark---> please hold...
<farticus> viator: thanks, I'll try that..
<[Nirvana] > mark---: what I mean is what do you install using adept/apt-get?
<[Nirvana] > mark---: what *did* you install ^^
<mark---> the distro came with bittorent.
<mark---> i'm checking using synaptic to see what I've got.
<[Nirvana] > mark---: alright, for simplicity, I suggest downloading and using BitTornado (quite ugly) or Ktorrent (pretty) bittorrent clients
<mark---> It's just bittorrent from  Homepage: http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/
<gary_> synaptic is better then adept i think
<[Nirvana] > yes ^
<mark---> OK, I'll browse with synaptic and pick a bittorrent client.
<mark---> yes, synaptic is the way to go.
<sheldongl> how is synaptic better?
<mark---> well, it seems easier to use, and clearer interface.
<farticus> And anyway, Adept doesn't work on my Kubuntu install for some odd reason.
<mark---> CLI apt-get and dpkg are excellent though also.
<gary_> well use it you will find out :)
<[Nirvana] > TBH I use adept when I need a quick GUI, but mostly I use apt-get
<sheldongl> aptitude is nice
<gary_> yes it is
<[Nirvana] > does anyone know if the free Ubuntu CD's are actually free in Canada? (ie: no tax, holding fee, etc) I'm in Ontario btw.
<BobLoblaw> i dont know, but i had a guy at work bring a box in one day
<BobLoblaw> why not just DL it ? much less hassle.
<Snake__> [Nirvana] : I believe they ship anywhere free
<[Nirvana] > Snake__: 128K connection, not very speedy
<Snake__> ahhh tru.dat
<[Nirvana] > Snake__: I am downloading a Kubuntu DVD though, just could use an Ubuntu CD for a quick install.
<Snake__> [Nirvana] : why the DVD?
<mark---> Nirvana: I downloaded Ktorrent and I think I'm catching on although there is no documentation. Thanks.
<[Nirvana] > mark---: If you need help ask...
<Snake__> [Nirvana] : "State/Province:"
<Snake__> I assume that means canada
<Snake__> and its in the list, so it should be free :)
<[Nirvana] > I just hope it fits in the mailbox so I don't have to ask for a drive to pick it up
<edgard> 0
<[Nirvana] > and my mouse has lost sync again :(
<mutant3> hi there
<mutant3> I have a problem with the aMule 2.1.1. I just compiled the sources (after install wxGtk 2.6.3) and now I have this error when i try to load aMule
<mutant3> $ amule
<mutant3> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_adv-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mutant3> all that in Kubuntu 5.10
<mutant3> does anyone have the same problem?
<[Nirvana] > was there any errors in building?
<farticus> it sounds like the shared libs aren't properly installed
<mutant3> not error on bulding
<[Nirvana] > do you have libwxgtk2.6-dev?
<mutant3> yes,
<mutant3>  sudo apt-cache search libwx 2.6
<mutant3> Password:
<mutant3> libwxgtk2.6-0 - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime)
<mutant3> libwxgtk2.6-dbg - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<mutant3> libwxgtk2.6-dev - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<[Nirvana] > actually, try find / -name libwx_gtk2_adv-2.6
<mutant3> let's see....
<[Nirvana] > you may have to sudo it
<mutant3> yes, is searching...
<Search4Lancer> how do I get libvisual? is it a package?
<[Nirvana] > is it a visualization pkg?
<mutant3> didn't find it
<Search4Lancer> nevermind, I found it in Adept
<[Nirvana] > libvisual0.2 - Audio visualization framework
<[Nirvana] > mutant3: do you have Osmo Salmaas (I don't know his name) repository? You should apt-get build-dep amule from it
<mutant3> nop. i will search that repository
<[Nirvana] > one sec
<[Nirvana] > I have it
<mutant3> Oh, thanks
<[Nirvana] > # Osmo Salomas CVS amule packages (packages, GPG key: 70188C3B)
<[Nirvana] > deb http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu breezy/
<[Nirvana] > # Osmo Salomas CVS amule packages (sources, GPG key: 70188C3B)
<[Nirvana] > deb-src http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu breezy/
<[Nirvana] > you might want to add the GPG for it, because when you apt-get update and you don't have a GPG key, it errors thinking the packages are unsafe
<[Nirvana] > to add the key: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 70188C3B; gpg --export --armor 70188C3B | sudo apt-key add -
<mutant3> Oh, i have that repository. i will try
<[Nirvana] > sudo apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get build-dep amule, then sudo apt-get source amule, then cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.* /whatever/dir/you/wanna/build/in
<[Nirvana] > and with that I am going to bed.
<mutant3> thank you
<pappua> Can some one please help me in compiling KDE4 or atlease a small application in KDE I would like to contribute to KDE.  I am a java programmer and am learning c++(QT).  I woud like to contribute to KDE
<pappua> Hello Any body
<pappua> Hello
<mutant3> hi. i cant help you. sorry
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ping?
<pappua> ping?
<pappua> can atlease point out to me in the right direction
<davix> is there an audio multi tracking recording app for linux?
<mutant3> there is a linux distro for musicians
<mutant3> http://www.musix.org.ar/
<mutant3> from argentina
<davix> mutant3, yes, but I like my distro, thanks though :)
<mutant3> i know
<mutant3> but you can see the apps on that distro
<davix> yes, I can, thanks.
<monduntu> ls
<mutant3> lol
<gleesond> anyone know how to fix KDM.... it works after a reboot but if I try to logout it always locks up... and I cant get a vertual terminal to kill it so I end up having to reboot if I want to switch users
<gleesond> I guess I don't know where to start looking it fix this problem
<stan_> does anyone know how to make kubuntu to perform PC shut down when I click 'Power' button? Kubuntu doesn't seem to react to this button at all, however Windows works as it's supposed to
<mutant3> gleesond what kde are you using it?
<mutant3> i had that problem on kde 3.4.2 i think, but on mandriva
<mutant3> when i did an upgrade to next kde version, the bug was fixed
<gleesond> the kde with dapper
<poimen> someone using dapper beta?
<ice_1963> i was
<poimen> u installed from the live cd or the install one?
<ice_1963> text base
<poimen> I see...
<poimen> I was thinking of installing it...
<aeon17x> poimen: try the live CD first
<poimen> I was using kubuntu 5.10 with kde 2.5.2
<poimen> 3.5.2**
<poimen> I think there will be no diference
<poimen> in looks
<DeadS0ul> hello
<mutant3> hello
<Shiny> anyone know a FOOS linux-ey app, that'll take a midi and display as a score?
<DeadS0ul> rosegarden?
<DeadS0ul> holy crap, big update for dapper flight 6 today
<boga> ?
<ciph^> hi..ive been looking for an answer to this question for a couple of hours now.  is it possible for prelink to cause kubuntu to no longer work..as in i can't even login at all?
<DeadS0ul> a ..prelink?
<ciph^> yea.
<DeadS0ul> sorry I dunno =\
<ciph^> well, thanks anyway
<DeadS0ul> you could tryu asking in #linuxhelp on undernet, they know the guts of linux pretty well
<ciph^> k, will do
<Den> Hi - Can I get some help with Debian Etch & KDE??
<Den> Hi - Mouse help please?  I just installed Etch + KDE (apt install kde).  The mouse lacks proper acceleration, & I can't get it to accelerate by changing the control panel setting.  Suggestions?  Also, the touchpad doesn't work. Sony Vaio Laptop.  sonypi driver is loaded.  Anyone heard about these kind of mouse problems?  Suggestions?
<DeadS0ul> do you have syaptics installed?
<DeadS0ul> synaptics even
<DeadS0ul> ..btw try asking in #kde
<Den> DeadS0ul: If you're question is to me, What is sysnaptics?
<DeadS0ul> ksynaptics - A KDE application to configure Synaptics TouchPad
<Den> DeadS0ul: Thx - I'll try that - Any other ideas why this occurs in Debian?  I don't have this problem with kubuntu
<DeadS0ul> not really
<DeadS0ul> it works fine with my note book but i used debian sid with xorg
<puckman_afk> ?
<Broxtor> Yesterday I upgraded my Dapper. When I restarded my computer this morning everything is smaller. All fonts are smaller, all icons on my desktop are smaller and it looks like all windows are look different also. Any idea what happened?
<pax> Broxtor: maybe your resolution changed, double check it.
<Broxtor> resolution is the same
<pax> well, if it's font issue then you can make them bigger .. I don't want to suggest reconfiguring xorg before making simple user prefs changes
<pax> don't you have kcontrol in kubuntu?
<Broxtor> pax: It's not only the fonts that have changed.
<ninniuzITA> hi
<Broxtor> pax: My firefox theme look crappy now as well as my KDE windows.
<ninniuzITA> how can I upgrade my kubuntu breezy to dapper?
<cfraz89> ninniuzITA:
<pax> Broxtor: find where you can change dpi in kubuntu, find out what you have there
<cfraz89> change all the breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfraz89> and run sudo-apt get update
<ninniuzITA> ok tnx
<cfraz89> then sudo-apt get dist-upgrade
<pax> if it's a small number like 72, make it 96
<cfraz89> np
<Broxtor> pax: any idea on where I might find that?
<pax> I don't use kubuntu, but I'm sure it's somewhere in your kcontrol
<cfraz89> kde doesnt allow setting of dpi
<cfraz89> just paste:
<cfraz89> Xft.dpi:96
<cfraz89> into ~/.Xresources
<pax> there, try that :-)
<cfraz89> :)
<Den> DeadS0ul: Does the synaptics touchpad get installed in Debian by a loadable module - lsmod?
<pax> so how's kubuntu looking in dapper cfraz89?
<n3tfury> i'm new to linux, but am running the newest dapper live cd.  had to manually mount my ntfs drives, but everything else was good to go.
<cfraz89> pax: good !
<pax> Den, what lappy are you using?
<Den> pax: ? sony vaio?
<ninniuzITA> cfraz89: trying what you said...but I'm noticing it would like to remove kde
<cfraz89> the synaptics driver is an xorg driver i think
<pax> I'm surprised you are specifying debian in your question and asking here .. are you using Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<cfraz89> ninniuzITA: doesnt sound good
<cfraz89> does it try to install a newer one?
<Den> pax - no, DeadS0ul was helping me with debian ihn this channel
<ninniuzITA> cfraz89: I have found a web page reporting this...and someone is saying to do this before "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<pax> yes it is, and I don't have any problem wih synaptics touchpad on this inspiron 9300
<ninniuzITA> cfraz89: before the dist-upgrade cause it says it gives kde a higher priority so that it will remain installed
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> try it  i guess
<Den> pax:  "it is" _what_?
<cfraz89> gtg
<pax> I answered cfraz89, when he said it's an xorg driver
<Den> pax: Kubuntu works fine on this laptop, including touchpad & mouse acceleration - but those fail on Debian Ethch, which I'm trying to get running.
<pax> I don't know what to suggest Den, sorry. ask in #ubuntu or check the forum
<Den> pax: thx :)
<Broxtor> cfraz89: pax: My fonts are back to original size now, but the rest still looks crappy.
<pax> define 'the rest'?
<Broxtor> "skins" on windows are gone and also my icons on the desktop are smaller
<pax> I would try to change the themes, then switch back as first step ..
<Broxtor> pax: switch back to current theme that is?
<pax> I would just change the themes .. yeah of you like
<pax> if*
<pax> use the default themes to check everything is fine I guess
<ninniuzITA> can anyone help me with breezy-dapper upgrade?
<pax> <cfraz89> change all the breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> <cfraz89> and run sudo-apt get update
<pax> <ninniuzITA> ok tnx
<ninniuzITA> as I said it wants to delete kde
<laszlok> ninniuzITA: whats the problem, its removing kde?
<ninniuzITA> yes it would do so
<DeadS0ul> wait don't do that
<DeadS0ul> use the install cd
<ninniuzITA> dont worry I have done nothing
<ninniuzITA> DeadS0ul: how should I use it?
<laszlok> ninniuzITA: do you have the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ninniuzITA> well I guess so
<ninniuzITA> let me check
<ninniuzITA> nop it is not installed
<laszlok> ninniuzITA: im not sure it does anything, but install it then try dist-upgrade again
<ninniuzITA> ok trying
<ninniuzITA> had to install akode first
<ninniuzITA> laszlok: do you mean I should get kubuntu-desktop from dapper?
<Murray_B> Hi!
<laszlok> ninniuzITA: i meant get it from breezy, but either works i think
<ninniuzITA> laszlok: I got it from breezy but it is still the same
<Vge> http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/ <-- somebody can help me to install this app? when i download it and try to run it, it says "libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<ninniuzITA> missing that library Vge?
<Murray_B> I'm just thinking about switching over to kubuntu but I want to have kde 3.5.2. Is it possible to Install kubuntu 06.06 beta aand update to the final version later? Or are there any serious bugs and I shouldn't do that?
<Vge> im checking atm
<dumbkiwi> Murray_B: Yes, and no.
<BobLoblaw> whats in 3.5.2 thats a must have?
<Murray_B> BobLoblaw: Better HTML-rendering and my existing 3.5.2-config ;-)
<BobLoblaw> Murray_B: ah :)
<Murray_B> dumbkiwi: Thanks
<dumbkiwi> Vge: I think that's a lib from qt-2.3, which is quite old.  How badly do you need that app?
<Murray_B> BobLoblaw: And there is a bug gone which got on my nerves for years... I'm using knetload which uses 2 places in the system-area. Since 3.5.2 they are always next to each other.
<Vge> dumbkiwi: well i guess i justt run it trought vmware
<henkepenk> Hey
<henkepenk> Does someone know the default root password?
<henkepenk> cause i need to install java,
<henkepenk> But i cant without the root
<Zaire> lol root account is disabled so thats kinda a good question and one Ive been wondering about
<henkepenk> =\
<henkepenk> So then i can't install java:s
<cfraz89> henkepenk: use sudo -s
<bhna> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cfraz89> and type your own password
<henkepenk> ok
<henkepenk> ty
<Vge> root password is the first added user password
<henkepenk> sudo -s needs an password
<henkepenk> !root is not working =\
<ubotu> ...but root is already something else...
<henkepenk> ill check the link
<cfraz89> your password
<BobLoblaw> its your password
<henkepenk> ok
<Zaire> so how do you get close to or 100% compatability with Nvidia on Kubuntu it doesn't like my FX 5200
<BobLoblaw> however you logged into this machine
<cfraz89> Zaire: i have a 5200
<cfraz89> go
<cfraz89> it works
<Zaire> hmmmm whenever I try to do anything in KDE or gnome on it after I login it locks up
<cfraz89> try dissabling renderaccel
<cfraz89> it is enabled by default in newest drivers
<cfraz89> in xorg.conf
<cfraz89> Option "RenderAccel" "False"
<Zaire> I don't have an acces option ....so I have to add it?
<Zaire> accel*
<kameron> how do i disable the sound server at startup?
<Zaire> hmmm i'll have to get a re-partitioning utility so I can section off space for kubuntu anyone know of any good ones I could look into?
<ninniuzITA> qtparted?
<dumbkiwi> kameron: which sound server?
<dumbkiwi> kameron: arts?
<kameron> dumbkiwi: i suppose so, yes.
<dumbkiwi> kameron: are you using kde?
<kameron> yes.
<Zaire> kde rock gnomes well gnome lol
<dumbkiwi> kameron: in the main menu, open System Settings, then click on sound & multimedia.  Then uncheck the "enable the sound system" box.
<morrow> hmmm anyone using baghira with dapper here?
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: fdisk
<kameron> dumbkiwi: alrighty
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: or do you need to resize non-destructively?
<ninniuzITA> dumbwiki: what's wrong with qtparted?
<ninniuzITA> dumbkiwi: what's wrong with qtparted?
<ninniuzITA> lol
<Zaire> I need to resize so that I can still boot into crappy windows when I need to lol
<dumbkiwi> ninniuzITA: I haven't had a lot of success with it.  Does it do non-destructive resizing?
<ninniuzITA> dumbkiwi: well it seems it is a partition magic clone...hence it should
<Zaire> Ive actually seen quite a few bug reports on the same issue Im having with the crash and I narrowed it down Using Nvidia+crash and got a whole lot of results all the ones I read similar
<ninniuzITA> Zaire: what kind of crash?
<Zaire> total system lock up
<ninniuzITA> wow
<ninniuzITA> it is working fine here
<Zaire> dunno if its any of my other hardware but ubuntu and kubuntu both crash on me :S
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: have you tried the nv drivers?  Do they produce the same crash?
<Zaire> I tried to install the driver I downloaded and burnt to cd and it couldn't even install them
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: what driver?
<Zaire> 1.0-7474 I think and also 1.0-7676
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: Do you have the kernel sources installed?  Do you have a working development tool-chain?  ie gcc, make and the like?
<Zaire> gcc yea not sure about make and as for kernel sources I tried to apt-get them and came up empty handed
<ninniuzITA> Zaire: nv is the default one...you should have it installed already
<Zaire> yep
<ninniuzITA> Zaire: did you read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: so what version of the nvidia drivers do you have installed at the moment?
<Zaire> well at the moment Im in XP and its taking the whole HD but the one I usually use is 1.0-7676
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: so you don't have linux installed at all?  I'm confused.
<Zaire> no I did but Ive been having issues with the distro's I was using
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: perhaps you should install ubuntu, and then come back so people can help you on a live system
<Zaire> cept I can't run it without immediate crash
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: But have you tried ubuntu?
<Zaire> yep
<Zaire> Ive tried Redhat 9 mandriva 10.2 mandrake 9.2 Suse 10.1 64 bit kubuntu i386 ubuntu amd64 debian and the only one I had
<Zaire> mandriva and debian were the only stable ones
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: have you tried dapper?
<Zaire> nope was wondering if it may work better though
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: which is the latest ubuntu
<Zaire> ?
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: could do.  Try the live cd, see what happens.
<Zaire> would be easier then a full download which would take me 7 hours on my connection lol
<Zaire> so with the option thing it goes like this with the space between render and false right? Option "renderaccel" "false"
<DeadS0ul> xcompmgr doesn't play nice with kde
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: kde has its own composite manager called kompmgr
<DeadS0ul> oh
<DeadS0ul> don't see it in kubuntu's repositories though
<dumbkiwi> It's part of kwin.  Go into system settings, click on desktop, then Window Behaviour, and there's a tab for Translucency.
<DeadS0ul> thats' what I used
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: You can configure all sorts of things from there.
<DeadS0ul> it crashes with kopete
<dumbkiwi> what crashes?
<DeadS0ul> X
<DeadS0ul> =(
<dumbkiwi> As in back at a tty?
<DeadS0ul> pretty much, kdm restarts
<dumbkiwi> What video card?
<DeadS0ul> nvidia 6600
<Zaire> I knew it lol
<DeadS0ul> using nvidia kernel drivers and X
<DeadS0ul> heh
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: dapper?
<DeadS0ul> Zaire: 1 Deads0ul : -$100 for new video card
<DeadS0ul> yeap, dapper
<Zaire> hmmmm so I guess dapper won't help my prob there either lol
<DeadS0ul> hehehe probably not
<DeadS0ul> bet it's nvidia's fault
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: Sorry, I run gentoo on the only box with an nvidia card, and that runs fine.
<Zaire> FX5200 in mine wanna upgrade to X800 XL though lol
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: I run kubuntu on my laptop with intel i915gm, and kompmgr runs very stable on there also.
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: I've got an FX5200 running very well on gentoo.
<Zaire> maybe but mine also ran on debian but not on kubuntu so theres a compatibility difference atleast thats what Ive been finding between distros
<DeadS0ul> kubuntu is xorg 7.0, dunno bout debian sid..
<dumbkiwi> My gentoo box runs xorg7.0
<Zaire> dunno but my main issue with debian was its lack of compatibility with skype :S
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: Is kompmgr stable if you stay away from kopete?
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> well I install xcompmgr, and configured it in kcontrol -> Desktop ...
<DeadS0ul> is kompmgr a frontend for xcompmrg?
<dumbkiwi> DeadS0ul: no.  It's built into kwin.  A completely separate implementation.
<bhna> DeadS0ul: kompmgr is an other compmanager
<Zaire> well anyway I gtg laters all
<DeadS0ul> net split eh
<Zaba_> hey people
<Zaba_> can anyone help me?
<smanne> hvorfor kan jeg ikke hre mp3
<jpatrick> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<bhna> i think the window-dekoration in dapper should have round corners in upper left and right corners
<ninHer> hi all
<Zaba_> hi ninHer
<ninHer> hi Zaba_
<Zaba_> i need help with dapper on VMWare
<Zaba_> can anyone help me?
<ninHer> i 'm sorry Zaba_ VMWare is not my best
<ccc_> jpatrick: that was norwegian, not dutch :)
<ccc_> !no
<ubotu> ccc_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ccc_> smanne: try #ubuntu-no or #ubuntu-se / #kubuntu-se for norwegian/swedish
<DeadS0ul> has anyone gotten lirc using a bttv remote working with dapper?
<smanne> is ther a dk irc
<ninHer> nickserv identify ninHer
<ccc_> smanne: no :(
<ccc_> ubotu: tell smanne about mp3
<smanne> thanks ccc
<smanne> i am new to linux
<ninHer> welcome smanne
<ccc_> welcome
<smanne> tanks to all my eng is not so god
<solan> can anyone help me? I'm looking for a way to make a link within a database...
<ccc_> smanne: then try the swedish channels if you prefer that, they are active
<solan> !norwegian
<ubotu> solan: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<solan> is there a norwegian channel active?
<Flosoft> hey
<cfraz89> hi
<Flosoft> anyone experience the problenm that Xorg crashes when I open the K-Menu and want to open an app?
<Flosoft> on Breezy
<jpatrick> ccc_: oh
<waterglass> hi, i've got a quick question on proftpd.. i installed it using the ubuntu guide, but how do i create users for the ftp? so people can log in with a username and password
<ccc_> jpatrick: i was wrong too, it was danish. but no and dk are hard to separate in written form :)
<[nige] > Hi all,
<[nige] > I am having problems with myplayer plugin
<[nige] > I can compile it but when I try and install it,I get the following error : http://pastebin.com/674900
<[nige] > anyone maybe able to help?
<davidhouse> hi guys. having big troubles configuring my local wireless network connection on my kubuntu laptop. KWifiManager thinks it's connected to the network, but i still have an empty routing table and obviously all outgoing requests fail.
<davidhouse> i'm meant to be connected to my router which has IP 192.168.1.100, but pinging that fails. also, KWifiManager says "Local IP: unavailable", so i don't think it's connected properly.
<cfraz89> davidhouse: i wouldnt use kwifimanager
<cfraz89> try wlassistant
<cfraz89> or if you are using dapper
<cfraz89> knetworkmanager
<davidhouse> cfraz89, can i install those w/o being connected to the internet?
<cfraz89> no sorry
<cfraz89> hmm
<davidhouse> even plugging in an ethernet cable didn't work.
<cfraz89> try running dhclient eth*
<cfraz89> that should get it connected if everything is right on the wifi side
<davidhouse> woo! :)
<davidhouse> what did that do?
<davidhouse> do i need to run it every time i turn my laptop on?
<cfraz89> gets an ip from the dhcp server
<cfraz89> well you can configure it to bring up network card on computer on
<Flosoft> cfraz89: I have the same problem with my wifi card ... I want it to get an IP automatically on connect
<cfraz89> ok
<Flosoft> I use wifi-radar
<Flosoft> but i'll try wlassistant
<cfraz89> in /etc/network/interfaces
<cfraz89> put
<cfraz89> auto eth0
<cfraz89> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Flosoft> well mine is wlan0
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> yeah replace eth0 with your device
<cfraz89> that wont count for wep or anything though
<Flosoft> so if it uses WEP or WPA it doesn't work?
<cfraz89> you can
<cfraz89> theres more to it
<cfraz89> if you want i can fetch it from my other computer
<cfraz89> wont be long
<Flosoft> sure
<dmhouse|laptop> that would be appreciated :)
<Flosoft> that would be great :)
<dmhouse|laptop> in the mean time i'll get firefox and emacs installed, so i can survive.
<cfraz89> zeroconf is so cool
<Flosoft> zerocong?
<Flosoft> *zeroconf?
<cfraz89> zeroconf
<Flosoft> whats that?
<cfraz89> it is a way to publish services on a network
<Flosoft> ah
<cfraz89> so i share a directory from my other computer
<cfraz89> and on my laptop it shows up as www servers
<dmhouse|laptop> is there a list of package repos i should add?
<cfraz89> universe and multiverse are good ones
<cfraz89> ok :)
<cfraz89> http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/interfaces
<cfraz89> is for my wireless network
<cfraz89> if anyone wants to hack it lol it has my wep key in it :)
<Flosoft> ah nice thanks
<cfraz89> the ra0 bit shows how to use wep on login :)
<Flosoft> not for the wep key .p
<dmhouse|laptop> cfraz89: hmm, that's the same as my file.
<cfraz89> really?
<cfraz89> it doesnt work on login?
<cfraz89> i mean boot?
<dmhouse|laptop> well, mine is eth0 and doesn't have a wireless-channel, but yeah.
<cfraz89> do you have an rt2500 by any chance?
<dmhouse|laptop> nope.
<Flosoft> cfraz89: Can it also then connect to hidden SSIDs?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> if you specify the ssid
<Flosoft> and will the client wlassistant show the connection status?
<dmhouse|laptop> mine also says "wireless-key1 s:whatever"
<cfraz89> i think so
<cfraz89> dont use s:
<cfraz89> doesnt work
<cfraz89> i tried it
<cfraz89> i had to use the actual key
<cfraz89> dmhouse, are you using dapper?
<cfraz89> Flosoft, it does show connection status
<cfraz89> if using dapper knetworkmanager is good
<dmhouse|laptop> cfraz89: well, mine is not a hex key
<cfraz89> it works with passphrases and connects on login
<dmhouse|laptop> so the s: prefix is correct, i think
<cfraz89> it doesnt work
<cfraz89> i use a passphrase too
<dmhouse|laptop> hmm.
<cfraz89> the passphrase just generates a key
<cfraz89> when i used s:<passphrase>
<cfraz89> it generated the wrong key to use
<cfraz89> so i had to dig up the actual genereted key and put it in
<cfraz89> theres websites that can show you the hex key
<cfraz89> http://www.powerdog.com/wepkey.cgi
<cfraz89> put in your passphrase, it will show you the key to use
<duff> hi people. got a small question..  got this external drive, formatted a reiser partition, and have my movie collector files (its a windows prog im using with wine).  ive made the file that holds my collection +x so i can open it directly into the app, but everytime i open it and close the app the perms reset the +x to -x .    what can i do ?
<dmhouse|laptop> cfraz89: it gives me five keys. how do i know which one to use?
<cfraz89> usually the first one
<cfraz89> are using 128bit or 64bit?
<sml> if I want to set-up my wireless network settings manually, which file do i modify?
<dmhouse|laptop> cfraz89: heh, of course :) i think i'm on 128-bit WEP.
<cfraz89> ok
<dmhouse|laptop> sml, /etc/network/interfaces perhaps
<cfraz89> for me the 128 bit key was right
<Flosoft> to let WPA run is more difficult no?
<dmhouse|laptop> yeah.
<dmhouse|laptop> i'll have a go.
<sml> dmhouse ... cool thanks :)
<cfraz89> knetworkmanager does wpa easy
<dmhouse|laptop> sml, hey, thank cfraz89. i didn't know before about 10 minutes ago :)
<Flosoft> also with ndiswrapper cardss :S?
<cfraz89> lol sorry
<Flosoft> as I use the DLINK DWL-G520M (Mimo card) not officially supported by linux?
<cfraz89> Flosoft: i think so
<sml> dmhouse .. would you be able to post a couple of lines from your 'interfaces file'?
<cfraz89> it uses wpa_supplicant in backend
* Flosoft is upgrading the Box to Dapper ... so it can take some time now ;)
<dmhouse|laptop> sml, sure
<sml> just to understand the config a bit :)
<sml> ta
<dmhouse|laptop> (although it would be easier to use a program to do this)
<cfraz89> Flosoft: give it a go after you get to dapper
<sml> dmhouse ... errr ... yes but I am using xubuntu
<sml> i could always install live kubuntu and take a peek i guess :)
<dmhouse|laptop> sml, http://pastebin.com/674917
<dmhouse|laptop> sml, however, mine isn't completely working
<dmhouse|laptop> you might want to try cfraz89's at http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/interfaces
<sml> hey thanks .. i wasn't expecting the format to be quite like that !
<sml> ok .. time for a reboot to see if it works :)
<sml> hopefully i'll see you soon
<cfraz89> okie
<cfraz89> good luck
<dmhouse|laptop> cfraz89: i've got to dash but i just wanted to thank you for being so unbelievably helpful :)
<cfraz89> lol np
<dmhouse|laptop> cheers.
<[nige] > anyone have a firefox 1.0.5 repository?
<asraniel> hi, how can i change the dpi setting for kde? thanks
<_admin> hi everyone
<cfraz89> asraniel: make a file in your home called .Xresources
<cfraz89> and paste into it:
<cfraz89> Xft.dpi:96
<_admin> doy you know if I can use gnome icon themes with kde?
<cfraz89> not easily i think
<cfraz89> asraniel: or whatever dpi you want to set to
<asraniel> cfraz89: thank you, going to test that :-)
<carsten> _admin: there is work on the way to make this possible: tango and portland
<cfraz89> np
<asraniel> works perfect :-D great, normal fonts again
<cfraz89> cool
<_admin> carsten: I heard about tango, but not portland
<_admin> anyway, by the moment I just want gnome look icon theme, the default one or the industrial one for kde
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I installed wlassistant ... but does it support wpa?
<alef0> Kubuntu Espresso seems to have some grave bugs. I crashes when the partitioner starts, and some people have lost their parition table in the process (seems I was lucky, it just didn't work on both of my computers): https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/+bug/40555 <-- maybe this should be in the /topic?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40555 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Expresso = Whiping Partition Table" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<alef0> wow ^^
<carsten> boy, that is a critical bug!
<Flosoft> Knetworkmanager doesn't work ... it says it isn't running
<vandenoever> hello, how is acpi support on kubuntu (dapper beta) these days? i read some reports that it was better on ubuntu
<vandenoever> but i prefer kde
<Flosoft> Knetworkmanager doesn't work ... it says it isn't running ... what can I do?
<nagyv> vandenoever: I think it depends on your laptop. I use an asus, and its acpi is a piece of shit. But I don't know how it would work under ubuntu.
<vandenoever> i've read reports that acpi on my laptop (dell x1) should be good
<vandenoever> for ubuntu
<vandenoever> i'll just try it i guess
<Tm_T> pappua: ping
<buz> apropos laptop, is anyone using kubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<buz> i can get everything but the acpi to work
<Tm_T> pappua: poke me when you're around, and I'll help youwith kde4/qt4 issue ;)
<Flosoft> hey ... how can I enable automatic get DHCP adress with Wireless Assistant when I connect
<candyban> Hi guys
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how can I enable automatic get DHCP adress with Wireless Assistant when I connect
<candyban> Does anyone know some (english) documentation how to get kubuntu working with xgl ?
<candyban> Using dapper drake
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<candyban> ubotu: Thanks :)
<ubotu> candyban: gern geschehen
<candyban> ubotu: Vielen dank ;)
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, candyban
<candyban> bimberi: Apprearently it was you ... Thanks :)
<Ilokaaaasu> when i use svideo to watch videos from tv the videoscreen is only blue, how to fix this ?
<Anonymusius> hi
<Flosoft> hi
<Anonymusius> Do you have an good .exe executer for kubuntu
<Anonymusius> For gamemaker
<Flosoft> wine? wineX  ...
<Anonymusius> thx
<Flosoft> winex is now cedega
<Anonymusius> is it free?
<Skrot> !winex
<ubotu> Skrot: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> but there's a free trial
<Anonymusius> Can you use directx in that trial?
<Flosoft> yes afaik
<Anonymusius> because Gamemaker uses that
<Flosoft> it is made for gaming
<ubuntu_> hy all, had anyone tried to install kubuntu daper from the live cd? the window of the installer sudnly disapear at step 5?anyone can help me?
<freeflying-ibook> ubuntu_: it's known
<vandenoever> freeflying-ibook: so one shouldn't/can't install kubuntu dapper beta from the live cd?
<vandenoever> might as well stop downloading then
<ubuntu_> y have the same prob
<freeflying-ibook> vandenoever: you can use the livecd besides install it
<vandenoever> freeflying-ibook: i wanted to evaluate acpi functionality
<freeflying-ibook> vandenoever: livecdd can not work ?
<vandenoever> well, can the livecd suspend to disk?
<freeflying-ibook> vandenoever: may not
<vandenoever> i would hope i does not, because it would have to write to disk for that
<vandenoever> and it might overwrite another suspended state
<vandenoever> so, i'll test plain ubuntu then
<vandenoever> can i add kde after installing plain ubuntu easily?
<ubuntu_> y have a process called partman _newlayo that's eating all of mi system resource , what is it ? if y kill him it will reapear with anouther pid
<Vge> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Flosoft> how can I enable automatic get DHCP adress with Wireless Assistant when I connect
<Flosoft> how do I reconfigure KDE?
<Flosoft> well X
<Flosoft> as it says $DISPLAY not set
<_bbeck> Flosoft: to reconfigure the x server use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vge>  i just noticed that my integraded speakers on hp laptop nx6110 dont work in dapper, any advice?
<Flosoft> thx _bbeck
<Flosoft> how can I set $DISPLAY ?
<_bbeck> Flosoft: I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but you can set a shell variable by simply typing DISPLAY=value.  When I echo the DISPLAY variable on my computer I get :0.0
<justanotheruser> when updating a svn version of an app, is it recommended to "make uninstall" first?
<apokryphos> justanotheruser: it's a good idea I'd say, yes.
<justanotheruser> thanks :)
<bretzel> Hi there
<davidhouse> who chose the colour scheme for ubuntu-emacs?
<GameOver69> hey guys can anyone help me get my ati radieon 7500 work for 3d acceleration?
<zambba> does 3d acceleration work with that card :f
<zambba> I have one also
<GameOver69> ive seen testimonials of it working
<GameOver69> but no one really ever said how :(
<GameOver69> ive tried message boards but no one was of any help
<Skrot> Is it supported by the official ati driver?
<GameOver69> no they are only 8500 +
<Skrot> ah, radeon is old?
<Skrot> err, 7500 is old
<GameOver69> yeah a few years
<Skrot> In that case you should probably use DRI
<GameOver69> yes i read that
<GameOver69> and installed it yesterday but still it doesnt work
<Skrot> The driver is most likely in xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Skrot> That might just be dapper though
<GameOver69> i have dapper
<Skrot> ah, installed that package?
<GameOver69> that was installed already
<Skrot> Okay. What does the driver section of your graphics device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<Skrot> It should probably be radeon or something
<GameOver69> ok hold on
<GameOver69> let me check
<GameOver69> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/675181
<GameOver69> there check it out
<Skrot> hmm.. that seems sane
<Skrot> glxinfo | grep -i "direct redering" says no?
<GameOver69> doesnt say anything when i type that in
<kiasu> how do i use a file with ".exe"
<kiasu> how do i use a file with ".exe"
<kiasu> how do i use a file with ".exe"
<jpatrick> kiasu: ./filename.exe
<jpatrick> and don't repeat a question
<GameOver69> so what can i do Skro
<GameOver69> Skrot,
<kiasu> what do you mean by /file
<jpatrick> in the konsole do: ./filename.exe
<jpatrick> Kiasu: in the konsole do: ./filename.exe
<Skrot> GameOver69: Typo. Try glxinfo | grep -i "direct rendering"
<GameOver69> yea it says NO
<fyrmedic> 0
<Skrot> GameOver69: okay.. hm.. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for (WW)'s and (EE)'s
<Skrot> Or just make a pastebin thingy
<zambba> How can I install video4linux to breezy ?
<duff> what is that.
<GameOver69> Skrot, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/675198
<_daniele> hi
<Skrot> GameOver69: Weird. Try asking in #dri - they ought to have a clue
<GameOver69> ugh there is barely anyone in there
<OdyX> GameOver69: not exactly true.
<duff> can anyone tell me how to fix this small annoyance.  I have this external partition i formatted on install as reiserfs, and ive copied my Movie Collector collection to it, and made the main file executable so i can run it directly and have it open in movie collector, except, it loses the "x" attrib after ive closed M.C
<duff> im guessing there are some fstab options i need to set maybe, but im not up on them..
<GameOver69> OdyX, y not
<UziMonkey> duff: "defaults" includes noexec I think
<UziMonkey> duff: try adding "exec" to the options string and remounting
<GameOver69> OdyX, what is not true
<OdyX> GameOver69: that there's nobody... :D
<duff> ahhhh
<duff> that`ll be it, thanks.
<duff> keeping defaults ?
<GameOver69> OdyX, ok no one to help!
<OdyX> GameOver69: what's your problem ?
<OdyX> wacom-related ?
<erofee> hi all
<OdyX> hi erofee
<GameOver69> i cant get 3d accelration
<GameOver69> with my ati radeon mobility 7500 card
<OdyX> GameOver69: type of card
<OdyX> ?
<OdyX> OK
<kiasu> jpatrick
<OdyX> Hum. Installled with repos ?
<kiasu> the way u teach cannot work
<erofee> quick question, can anyone tell me how to change my info when i quit konversation, ie change "Konversation Terminated" to something else?
<OdyX> GameOver69: Try to run a $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GameOver69> OdyX, did that already
<duff> gameover, there is a good guide to installin latest ati driver on ubuntuforums.
<OdyX> GameOver69: not working then ?
<GameOver69> OdyX, i mean it must work because the 3d graphics work but its slow as shit
<duff> worked for me and my 9800
<jpatrick> kiasu: right
<OdyX> duff: can you take relay ? I have nvidia... :D
<kiasu> right?
<GameOver69> OdyX, damn you and youru nvidia
<duff> oops..
<GameOver69> :)
<OdyX> GameOver69: ;-)
<erofee> anyone?
<GameOver69> so what can i do... i know it can work ive read testimonials
<jpatrick> kiasu: open the konsole and type that command
<kiasu> right?
<kiasu> ok
<kiasu> er...........
<kiasu> which command?
<jpatrick>  ./filename.exe
<duff> GameOver69: try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<duff> breezy guide, method 2
<duff> worked a treat for me...
<kiasu> nope
<kiasu> it can't work
<jpatrick> no error?
<GameOver69> duff do u know if that will work for my card
<duff> dunno but i have a mobility 9800
<kiasu> No such file or directory
<duff> i dont see why it wouldnt.
<jpatrick> kiasu: where's the .exe stored?
<kiasu> thats what it was stated
<duff> is ./filename.exe made executable?
<duff> is it a windows exe ?
<kiasu> executable?
<kiasu> yes
<GameOver69> i have dapper
<kiasu> yes it is executable
<duff> oh, well the dapper guide then
<duff> i prefer tried and tested breezy
<duff> since im using it now 24/7
<duff> i dont want any more headaches than i already have, ;)
<GameOver69> i love dapper
<GameOver69> such a step up
<duff> u think breezy will upgrade to dapper ok with all my apps ive installed and tweaks ive made? or will it be more hassle tryin to reinstall the ati driver and redo the service tweaks and other stuff..
<GameOver69> no should work fine
<GameOver69> i had no problems when i upgraded
<GameOver69> tweaks and everything were good to go
<duff> what about ati driver?  and vmware, that were built using older kernel.
<duff> they`ll need fixing surely.
<GameOver69> im sure
<GameOver69> and that wiki u sent me to doesnt apply to my card
<GameOver69> i checked.... under hardware supported
<duff> what card
<GameOver69> ati radeon 7500 mobility
<Skrot> How about http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers ?
<duff> try it anyway
<duff> never know.
<duff> with latest
<Skrot> It's gentoo though
<GameOver69> gentoo is bad?
<GameOver69> or thats a distro
<cycus_zwisus> gentoo is bad because it's harder than windows
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is easier so it's good :)
<niekie> Haha.
<niekie> I haven't really tried Gentoo, so I don't know, but yeah, Ubuntu is quite easy :)
<_harm> can i have xgl desktop with kubuntu or is it a difrent GUI?
<buz> _harm: yes you can have kubuntu with xgl
<OdyX> _harm: AFAIK, it is possible, but not so stable.
<OdyX> Anyone using ktorrent here ?
<buz> (you might have to install gdm)
<_harm> OdyX i use Ktorrent
<OdyX> _harm: under Dapper ?
<_harm> Odyx how 'no so stable' is it?
<_harm> Odyx no under 5.10
<buz> under 5.10 it wont work
<OdyX> _harm: so you have 1.1 of Ktorrent, uh ?
* niekie has 1.2
<_harm> Odyx lemme heck my version
<OdyX> _harm: nowadays, it is very stable (Beta release is good), just sometimes have to wait one day for packages correction (broken, but no crash)
<_harm> Odyx i have Ktorrent 1.0
<OdyX> niekie: don't you find it a lot slower and memory consuming as 1.1. ?
<OdyX> s/as/than
<_harm> Odyx but glx is only under dapper?
<duff> anyone have problems with vmware in kubuntu breezy, its lockin my whole machine in middle of  the Xp guest is booting
<OdyX> _harm: No... not at all...
<OdyX> GLX is just the framework for 3D....
<niekie> OdyX, I wouldn't know, haven't used it yet for downloading any torrents because I had no need for downloading torrents yet after upgrading to Dapper.
<niekie> Sorry.
<OdyX> niekie: OK. Thanks though
<_harm> Odyx ah ok.. iam trying to learn :P but ok ill check wiki or something
<OdyX> _harm: or try that command: echo '16i[q] sa[ln0=aln100%Pln100/snlbx] sbA0D4D465452snlbxq'|dc
<_harm> Odyx :D wow what will that do?
<OdyX> nothing dangerous....
<OdyX> try it.
<_harm> Odyx uh ok :P
<OdyX> _harm: you see.. nothing dangerous
<_harm> I was reading the manual ;)
<OdyX> _harm: OK ...
<OdyX> sorry then
<_harm> but yah thats a nice one
<_harm> i feel really owned :X
<_harm> brb iam going to reboot
<atticstorm> Does anyone know how to change X11 to a finer dpi to like 100?
<buz> atticstorm: X -dpi XY
<duff> edit /etc/kde3/kdmrc  find the line with ServerArgsLocal and add -dpi 100 after the =
<duff> must be directly after it.
<duff> did you mean kde , assumed you did
<evert> hello , i need help pls ! I started my pc (with kubuntu 64) like always , but at once , my home map (evert) is emtpy except desktop :O who can help me pls ?
<david___> is it possible to change the busy cursor icon from the application icon to just a plain busy icon?
<evert> hello ?
<vandenoever> evert: did you install /home on a separate paritition?
<arrinmurr> david___: well, you can find the possibilities in kcontrol -> appearance & themes -> Launch Feedback -> Busy Cursor
<evert> nope , it's on my 'linux hard disk' (hda)
<david___> arrinmurr: I looked there but it appears to only let you use the application icon for the busy cursor...thank you for the suggestion though
<atticstorm> Thanks, my line now says 'ServerArgsLocal=-dpi 100-nolisten tcp', is that correct?
<arrinmurr> david___: yeah, it seems to be that way, by default anyway. have you tried to ask in #kde ?
<_harm> i tried running Counterstrike through wine, but it keeps fucking up.. i ave two logs. Can someone help me?
<atticstorm> duff: my line now reads 'ServerArgsLocal=-dpi 100-nolisten tcp' is that correct?
<evert>  hello , i need help pls ! I started my pc (with kubuntu 64) like always , but at once , my home map (evert) is emtpy except desktop :O who can help me pls ?
<mathiasbrito> do you have more than one partition!?
<mathiasbrito> evert ?
<evert> yes , i have a linux partition (on a hard disk only for linux) and an (ntfs) hard disk with one partition for windows
<evert> and of course swap partition (on linux hard disk)
<mathiasbrito> you just restart the pc and get it!?
<evert> idd , booted my kubuntu 64 and i was looking for a new kde theme , so i downloaded it ... i wanted to unpack it (opened konqueror) and my home/evert/ was empty ? :(
<mathiasbrito> sounds crazy!
<evert> yeah it's crazy but not funny (all my music , school documents , programming files (cpp) , films , ...)
<mathiasbrito> i can see a reason!
<evert> no fun at all
<evert> what's the reason ? (all the hidden files like .gimp etc , are still in /home/evert/)
<mathiasbrito> yeah it already happen to me
<evert> tell the solution pls :D
<mathiasbrito> i cannot see the solution...
<mathiasbrito> i recommend you to look for a recovery tool...
<buz> solution usually involves that thing called "backup"
<mathiasbrito> dont write anything in your hard disk
<evert> do you know a recovery tool for linux ?
<mathiasbrito> there is lot of them
<mathiasbrito> most is not free
<evert> my linux install is quite new , so i didn't have a backup (i tought i would stay with windows, but i'm using linux more :P)
<brodel> you just want to recover the data?
<evert> yes , that would be fine
<brodel> I use knoppix for that.
<atticstorm> buz did not understand help comment, duff, thank you did as suggested.
<mathiasbrito> maybe you moved your folders accidentaly
<evert> good idea , i do a search for a file , hopefully it's moved to somewhere (accidentily)
<buz> can anyoen comment on hibernate vs nvidia drivers'
<buz> any chance to get it working?
<mathiasbrito> sorry my bad english! :P
<uros> hi all! started testing out KDE, but not sure if ready for switch from gnome - will move slowly - question: am i able to use the same mail files as evolution - that is to say that i would use some KDE programme for mails and store in/out mails in evolution files?
<evert> ok now i need your help guys , i found everything in a wrong map :p
<evert> everything is in this map : /home/evert/.mozilla-1.5/firefox/651nt9om.default/  , how can i get it back to /home/evert ?
<evert> (i think i failed somewhere installing firefox )
<uros> ...after i read what i wrote i couldn't understand it - i would like to use evolution in gnome and some kmail in KDE and have both synchronised
<buz> uros: imap is the easiest solution for that
<uros> buz: thanks will look into that
<mathiasbrito> evert: simple move it back
<evert> i'm just copying everything
<evert> thanks for your help , i was really scared i had lost everything
<uros> one more thing -amarok gives me problems with /dev/dsp being used after i use skype and even end call - it only releases it after restarting skype (and then works until next call)
<morrow> hmmmm acpi_fakekey seems to ignore the sleep button
<morrow> what should this actualy do? run another acpid event?
<buz> most likely ACPI suspend to ram is not active on your machine
<morrow> it is... :)
<buz> does it work?
<morrow> doing it manualy works
<buz> that's weird
<buz> in my case it kept crashing my machine ;)
<morrow> well.. now i have sleep.sh as event
<buz> this is weird
<buz> suspend to ram works in single user
<buz> but nowhere else
<morrow> probably video card problems?
<buz> yes
<buz> but it doesnt make sense does it?
<buz> id understand if it didnt work under x
<morrow> X was always a pain for acpi :)
<buz> but it doesnt work on the console either
<morrow> ohh
<morrow> buz: maybe a problem with the NIC?
<morrow> tried to unload it before?
<buz> hibernate should do so automatically i believe
<justanotheruser> am i lucky and does anyone of you know a debian location for mediaportal?
<Gentix> I get mono sound with my soundblaster card (emu10k1) This happend after I dist-uograded to dapper. How can I fix this?
<linoman> allo there
<Gentix> I get mono sound with my soundblaster card (emu10k1) This happend after I dist-uograded to dapper. How can I fix this?
<Emess> hi, im trying to isntall onto an old box, but its trying to boot into a previous isntallation of mandrake with grub, is there a command to make grub boot from the cd?
<_arthurb> a cd should boot before grub
<_arthurb> you want to fix the boot sequence order in the bios
<_arthurb> and make sure cdrom precedes hard drive
<Emess> cant, the box has NO boot parameters int eh bios, its really old
<_arthurb> if it's very old it might not be able to boot from cd
<justanotheruser> my father wants to record from a "big black disc" (i don't know the name, hehe) and burn that on a disc. Is there a tool for this?
<_arthurb> a Vynil ?
<Emess> no, it can boot from cd, provided there isnt a hdd in it
<justanotheruser> vynil, yes :)
<_arthurb> Emess: you need a boot floppy then
<Emess> justanotheruser: if you can plug your record player into your computer then jsut record
<Emess> yeah, i dont know how to make one that grub can understand
<_arthurb> justanotheruser: you need a good sound card for that
<_arthurb> Emess: no need
<_arthurb> once you're in grub it's too late
<Emess> not really, you jsut need one with line in
<Emess> oh, grub has an option 'boot from floppy"
<_arthurb> depends
<Emess> anyway, could you please explain how to make a boot floppy?
<_arthurb> of course all have line in
<_arthurb> but how do they sample it ?
<_arthurb> what bandwith ? what dynamic range ?
<justanotheruser> _arthurb: i only have onboard sound from my asus a8n deluxe, it has an line in though. Would this be enough?
<Emess> justanotheruser: if you have a record player that it can connect to then yes
<_arthurb> well you can always do it and see if you're pleased with the quality
<_arthurb> what I mean is if you want to back up your precious records you might want to give some thought in the quality of  the numerizing device in the first place
<_arthurb> sure you'll get a sound anyway but ur
<justanotheruser> Emess and all: thanks, i'll try some with audacity :)
<rohan> pradeepto: we meet again
<Emess> so uh, how do i make a boot floppy that tells it to go to cd?
<angasule> in kaffeine, I want to assign the same key to 'play' and 'pause', but it won't allow that... why not? doesn't seem like they would conflict, maybe it's a KDE shortcut thing (since it seems to be a standard component)
<uros> i have an icon theme .tar file which i can't install will drag and drop ("not valid theme"), in it are several folders with icons and a buildset script. how do i install this?
<davix> the kubuntu sound system is awful.
<angasule> davix: why? it said bad words?
<ice_1963> hello
<MgrVln> where can i find the Xmodmap so i can change some keyboard commands?
<davix> angasule, no it just dosen't work as it should have
<angasule> davix: how so?
<davix> angasule, it always losses sync with the actuall soundcard
<angasule> oh, hmm
<duff> how do i stop the sidebar appearing everytime i open Kate
<DeadS0ul1`> i don't think yo ucan
<duff> ive done it b4, just cant remember how...  ive saved sessions and window settings...
<dantheman25> anyone know if they are planning in putting XGL in dapper? or will it wait till edgy?
<_admin> hi everyone
<_admin> I need help
<duff> woo, done it.
<_admin> my kubuntu workstation doesnt reach the internet
<_admin> I am writting from a kubuntu laptop
<_admin> I have both machines configured the same
<dantheman25> _admin wireless or wired?
<DeadS0ul1`> _admin: two network cards? wifi and wired?
<_admin> wired
<_admin> different ips of course
<_admin> this has never happened to me before with linux!
<_admin> I had changed wires with the laptop
<DeadS0ul1`> =|
<DeadS0ul1`> i never learned how to manage two network cards on linux
<_admin> I have switched on dhcp server on the adsl router
<OdyX> _admin: Try to reboot.. Sometimes the detection is inversed (check in SystemSettings):
<_admin> and I cant reach the gateway
<_admin> I will reboot for twice
<_admin> the first wrong message I get is that I can't sync with the time server
<_admin> hey guys, should I use the recovery mode?
<uniq> _admin: no, is the network card detected?
<dantheman25> naa recovery mode just throws you to konsole before x starts
<_admin> yes
<uniq> if you run 'ifconfig -a' is it there?
<_admin> one sec
<_admin> waiting for network interface to come up
<uniq> booting?
<_admin> eth0: link up, 100mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4DE1
<_admin> uniq: yes still booting in recovery mode
<_admin> it has stopped at NET: Registerd protocol family 17
<uniq> booting in recovery mode won't help you very much.
<_admin> then goes again
<_admin> ifconfig -a shows the eth0
<uniq> ok. good. then it's detected, and you have a link.
<_admin> yep
<uniq> i guess it's also setup to use dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<_admin> uniq: I'll go and check
<uniq> you should have a line like this: 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<uniq> and a line 'auto eth0'
<_admin> I can see it
<_admin> nop
<uros> how do i find out which programme is using /dev/dsp anyway?
<_admin> auto eth0 is not there
<uniq> uros: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<uros> uniq tnx
<_admin> should I write it?
<uniq> _admin: ok, auto is to automatically start the interface at boot.
<uniq> start/bring up.
<uniq> If you want it to be brought up during boot you can add 'auto eth0'
<_admin> done
<uniq> now, 'ifup eth0'
<_admin> it says ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<_admin> I'm going down
<uniq> 'ifdown eth0' and try 'ifup eth0' again.
<_admin> DHCPDISCOVER is trying intervals
<_admin> but nothing
<_admin> No DHCPOFFERS received, sleeping
<_admin> mmm
<_admin> I will change back to static ip
<uniq> does the dhcp-server work properly?
<_admin> it used to
<_admin> is a linksys adsl router
<_admin> I am going static
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> are you familiar with /etc/network/interfaces for static ips?
<_admin> yes, I am copyin this laptop parameters
<uniq> ok :)
<ice_1963> ok i need to setup a firewall i have two computers and isp is comcast cable what is the best why?
<uniq> ice_1963: i recommend using guarddog. The package name is 'guarddog' in adept/apt-get.
<_admin> uniq: nothing
<_admin> I setup up static ip
<_admin> and when I ping my gateway it seays Destination host unreachable
<uniq> check the cable.
<ice_1963> uniq: guarddog work's with iptables right?
<_admin> when I plugged out the cable the console said: linkdown
<DeadS0ul1`> did you make sure you have auto eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces
<_admin> ice_1963: yes,nobody uses ipchains this days, go for guarddog is very easy although very configurable
<_admin> checking one more time
<ice_1963> uniq: ok t-u
<uniq> ice_1963: yes, guarddog works with iptables and like _admin says, it's very configurable and easy.
* Cheapie is away: napn
<ice_1963> ok
<n3storm> uniq: it,s me
<n3storm> my gateway is unreachable
<n3storm> rebooting again
<n3storm> arg!
<n3storm> I will have to reinstall ubuntu again?
<n3storm> ntp: temporary failuer i name resolution
<DeadS0ul1`> dang
<n3storm> DeadS0ul1`: thanks for your empathy! ;)
<DeadS0ul1`> i dont' think you have to install though
<DeadS0ul1`> what's ifconfig say?
<n3storm> both interfaces are there with ifconfig
<n3storm> lo and eth0
<kismet> what's a good partition program i can move my swap partition with?
<DeadS0ul1`> can you paste it?
<n3storm> I can write it for you
<DeadS0ul1`> go for it
<n3storm> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00..whathever
<DeadS0ul1`> what obut mtu and...ip address?
<ice_1963> ubuntu a lot of work on linux and it install's so EASY t-u kubuntu :)
<n3storm> inet addr:192.168.1.22 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<n3storm> UP BORADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<n3storm> I haven't made any hardware changes
<DeadS0ul1`> meh seens fine
<DeadS0ul1`> try running sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<n3storm> and this machine has worked perfectly with kubuntu and other linuxes
<n3storm> ok
<kismet> i'm looking to move my swap partition, any keywords or programs i should look for?
<DeadS0ul1`> kismet: what do you mean move your swap parition?
<n3storm> DeadS0ul1`: network not working
<DeadS0ul1`> what bout when you type route?
<DeadS0ul1`> is a default gateway set?
<n3storm> yes
<kismet> I've got a specifically seperate partition for use as a linux swap (pagefile, iirc), and i need to move it to allow another partition some space to grow
<n3storm> DeadS0ul1`, uniq : can you read me?
<n3storm> the problem I think is about a cheap switch that is failing
<n3storm> network is working now
<DeadS0ul1`> ....hmmmm...what address are you pinging?
<n3storm> gateway
<n3storm> 192.168.1.1
<n3storm> thanks very much DeadS0ul1`
<DeadS0ul1`> do ou dual boot with that machine/
<n3storm> nope since 1999
<n3storm> XD
<DeadS0ul1`> hehe
<n3storm> but I'm a desktop user
<kismet> yes i do
<DeadS0ul1`> i noticed when I let my windows computer hibernate..it fucks up next boot
<n3storm> so I am not still that confident in networking skills
<DeadS0ul1`> same here
<kismet> DeadS0ul1`: how does it fuck up?
<DeadS0ul1`> kismet: just won't work
<DeadS0ul1`> a cold boot fixes it though
<kismet> i'm running WinXP, Ubuntu and Debian on this system, and the hibernate works fine for me, except that i have GRUB as my boot manager, and have to pick the WinXP
<DeadS0ul1`> hehehehe same here
<DeadS0ul1`> used to have debian, changed to kubuntu
<kismet> i'm pretty noob to linux, so i've got the debian as a sort of Learning OS
<DeadS0ul1`> debian has a learning curve
<DeadS0ul1`> you have to know the jargon and sorta know what you're doing
<DeadS0ul1`> but once you do it's one of the best
<ice_1963> kismet:that's one big hd lol
<DeadS0ul1`> heh
<kismet> I can't figure a lot of stuff out with linux, though. like i'm not even clear if my swap partition gets used, or if it's only used by the Deb install? i don't know how to find out
<uniq> n3storm: still no dice?
<DeadS0ul1`> do you know what a page file is in windwos?
<kismet> yes. and that's what swap is about, but i don't know how to find whether Kubuntu that i'm on right now is using it or not (the swap partition)
<buz>   kismet: type mount in the console
<uniq> kismet: dmesg |grep -i swap
<buz> it should say if you have it active
<DeadS0ul1`> adn you can use df to find if it's being used
<uniq> swap partitions are not mounted.
<uniq> you can't see swap with 'df' either.
<DeadS0ul1`> ah damn
<uniq> you must use 'free'.
<DeadS0ul1`> free
<kismet> ah, yes, free reports Swap of the exact size of the swap partition, so yes, it's using it.
<uniq> if you use 'dmesg|grep -i swap'
<uniq> you get something like: [   81.440154]  Adding 976544k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:976544k
<uniq> which tells me that it's beeing used.
<uniq> kismet: great :)
<kismet> now, how can i alter that partition's placement/size?
<uniq> you can use 'gparted'.
<kismet> WinXP Partition Magic wouldn't touch it, got errors
<kismet> gparted it is
<uniq> I should be recommending 'qtparted' for Kubuntu.
<kismet> one other question, regarding GNOME/KDE, is a KApp different from a GApp only by the GUI library it uses or what? sorry, that's probably something i should wiki/google
<DeadS0ul1`> pretty much
<DeadS0ul1`> and the evoirnment too acutally
<DeadS0ul1`> one of the features KDE has are kios.. you can do fish:/ smb:/ etc in any kde app...
<DeadS0ul1`> gnome uses something different. not sure how it works..
<kismet> hmm
<DeadS0ul1`> buncha other things too
<noch> hey, i got a problem updating kubuntu
<uniq> kismet: for qtparted/gparted it's just the GUI.
<noch> i click on the icon on my taskbar that says i have updates available, but it wont let me download them
<uniq> i actually recommend the 'gparted' gui. it's more easily understandable imho. (read more similar to partition magic)
<kismet> i'll get qtparted and see for myself =)
<uniq> please do :)
<kismet> thanks for your pointers, i was getting nowhere on the web
<noch> anyone?
<uniq> do you get a error message?
<noch> one sec . .
<soulfreshner> I installed dapper as a server then apt-get'ed kubuntu-desktop - the package manager (adept) doesn't want to work - it complains about the apt config not set up correctly
<soulfreshner> apt-get still works though...how do I fix adept?
<noch> it says i may have an incorrect APT config and to run apt-setup and apt-get update . . . but when i run that it says command not found
<soulfreshner> hehe - seems like noch has the same problem as I do...
<noch> lol
<noch> =/
<noch> well, good
<noch> this means im not dumb
<soulfreshner> well - it means that if you are, at least you have company :p
<noch> ole'!
<soulfreshner> here is the error in case someone is interested:
<uniq> soulfreshner & noch: how does your sources.list look like? Did you modify it in any way? Does 'apt-get update' finish without errors?
<soulfreshner> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<soulfreshner> uniq - yep
<uniq> soulfreshner: try sudo dselect update
<soulfreshner> apt-get works fine
<noch> no, i get a permission denied
<uniq> noch: 'sudo dselect update'
<soulfreshner> uniq: sudo dselect update does the same as apt-get update (as far as I can tell)
<uniq> not entirely.
<uniq> Merging available information
<uniq> Replacing available packages info, using /var/cache/apt/available.
<uniq> Information about 19871 package(s) was updated.
<uniq> that's the difference.
<soulfreshner> uniq - I spoke too soon:
<soulfreshner> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<soulfreshner> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<uniq> ah. something is using dpkg.
<DeadS0ul1`> type in sudo -i
<uniq> adept running?
<DeadS0ul1`> ...meh adept
<noch> i got the same result as soul, but mine says permission denied
<soulfreshner> uniq - only adept_notifier and adep_installer is running
<soulfreshner> noch - did you sudo apt-get?
<soulfreshner> noch: it needs to run as root...
<uniq> soulfreshner: try 'fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<uniq> that'll show you what process is using dpk.
<uniq> dpkg.
<uniq> to kill it you can use 'fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<soulfreshner> uniq: /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5306 F.... adept_installer
<uniq> then try again.
<uniq> try again with 'sudo dselect update'
<DeadS0ul1`> i'm off..
<DeadS0ul1`> g'nite
<uniq> nite deads0ul1`.
<soulfreshner> uniq - working now - I hope I don't need to do it every time I restart my pc... :(
<uniq> soulfreshner: no errors from adept?
<soulfreshner> taking a while to start
<soulfreshner> nothing's happening yet
<soulfreshner> no errors, but my hdd light is flashing like mad
<soulfreshner> ...
<soulfreshner> nope...sape problem
<soulfreshner> same even
<soulfreshner> it doesn't start up fully, then when I try to start it again it gives the same error
<uniq> hum. ok.
<soulfreshner> that lock file is in use again bu adept installer...
<uniq> i suspect adept_installer is hanging, and locking dpkg. try 'fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<uniq> ah.. as i suspected.
<soulfreshner> it looks like it is hanging - but what now?
<uniq> brb.. 2 min. smoke. don't go anywhere.. we'll have to figure this out.
<soulfreshner> cool
<soulfreshner> I'll have a smoke as well
<mornfall> what are you doing
<soulfreshner> back in 7 mins
* mornfall kicks involved parties
<soulfreshner> mornfall: adept packace manager is crashing
<mornfall> just when i get around to peek in
<mornfall> yeah, but i am interested why
<mornfall> backtrace?
<mmport81> Q: amarok suddenly says gstreamer isn't playing MP3s - how should i go about debugging??
<dablitz> has anyone ever install nmm before
<mornfall> well, when you find something out file a bugreport pls (wrt adept)
<duff> hi,
<mornfall> i can have a look then
<duff> question about kmail
<n3storm> hi again
<soulfreshner> mornfall: there's no error messages or anything
<duff> when replying, how do i get the cursor to start at the bottom, 2 spaces down..?
<n3storm> how comes I have a 77% paacket loss?
<mornfall> soulfreshner: gdb . <pid>
<mornfall> soulfreshner: thread apply all bt
<mornfall> soulfreshner: pastebin :)
<n3storm> I'm still having trouble with the network
<n3storm> I am directly connected to the ap know
<dablitz> does anyone know how i get get wmv files to play
<mornfall> (apt-get install gdb, eventually)
<soulfreshner> hehe - installing gdb now
* mornfall spins
<mornfall> my bus leaves in 20 minutes or so IIRC... well, another in 40 so i may have a bit more time ;)
<soulfreshner> mornfall: where are you now?
<mornfall> girlfriend's parents'
<n3storm> so, uniq,should I install the whole stuff again?
<soulfreshner> no debugging symbols found
<mornfall> no matter
<mornfall> there should be some backtrace at least
<mornfall> hmm, i'll run to catch the bus, i'll be back in 20
<soulfreshner> mornfall: this is all 0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()'
<soulfreshner> nothing else
<dablitz> does anyone know how i get get wmv files to play
<soulfreshner> dablitz - you need to install the win32 codecs
<uniq> n3storm: i don't think reinstalling would help you. I think it's the cable or some hardware. You can test with a livecd if you want to make sure it's not software related.
<n3storm> uniq: that's a good point
<n3storm> I am at ubuntu channel
<duff> damn
<duff>  i just used krdc to vnc to a mates comp, and its slow as hell.
<duff> compared to ultra fast from within windows.
<duff> whats a decent vnc client for linux?
<kismet> vnc?
<duff> its deff the client, is fast from windows vnc client.
<duff> i literally watch it paint the screen
<kismet> virtual network connection?
<duff> no
<duff> tried x11vnc, faster , but doesnt scroll (his screen is bigger than mine
<uniq> duff: try xtightvncviewer.
<slow-motion> hallo
<dablitz> any dapper users?
<crimsun> dablitz: try #ubuntu+1
<dablitz> hthanks
<soulfreshner> I use dapper
<dablitz> soulfreshner,  is there any issues with using kernel 2.6.16.5 at all
<knztux> bonsoir
<duff> nope
<duff> slow as hell
<ice_1963> i use linux-image-2.6.15-1-k7
<soulfreshner> dablitz: I haven't found any kernel issues yet
<noteventime> dablitz, I use dapper
<dablitz> i know but mercurial needs 2.6.16 or better, and i loose my direct framebuffer every time i install it
<h3sp4wn> Is there any reason why people use vnc instead of freenx ? - freenx is alot faster for me and less hassle
<duff> krdc and xtightviewer are tooo slow...
<duff> any other suggestions.
<justanotheruser> apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade my kopete, but i like to use the kopete svn version. Is there a way with apt-pinning to exclude kopete for being updated?
<duff> says client, v3.3 and server 3.8
<duff> that prolly why
<h3sp4wn> nxclient or metaframe
<duff> why is vnc such hard work?
<h3sp4wn> its alot less work than xdmcp
<knztux> see U
<duff> he`s a windows with vnc, im linux with vnc client.
<duff> and its too slow for me.
<duff> its fine when im in windows using vnc client.
<dablitz> i have tried every version of kubuntu, and dapper is my favourite, just i have issues with vanilla kernels
<h3sp4wn> rdesktop used to be very fast (haven't tried it recently) but he would have to enable remote desktop connection
<duff> rdesktop is vnc as well
<duff> ive tried it, its slow
<soulfreshner> I still can't get adept to work
<soulfreshner> maybe I should try and install synaptic?
<h3sp4wn> duff: are you on a poor connection ?
<duff> no
<duff> i just said, in windows its ok
<duff> linux, its slow
<duff> me client, him server.
<ice_1963> then install synaptic it will work :)
<uniq> soulfreshner: synaptic is more mature. What did gdb say?
<duff> x11vncviewer is faster, more like windows speed, but the scroll bars dont work
<h3sp4wn> rdp is alot faster than vnc
<buz> NX is much faster than VNC
<duff> yes i know.. but he`s using vnc,  he/we can in windows,.  why cant we in linux.
<duff> well i can, with x11vncviewer, but,  scrollies
<uniq> duff: did you try xtightvncviewer with some compression options and quality options?
<buz> i never had an issue with vnc in linux myself
<duff> shouldnt have to, its high quality full screen in windows
<h3sp4wn> I use NX (and think it does everything I need) but I don't think there is a free nx server for windows
<uniq> i've never had problems with slow vnc connections either. could be a issue with server not matching client or something.
<buz> yes
<buz> maybe the handshake ends up with some very bad protocol being used?
<uniq> duff: does he use the regular tightvnc server?
<duff> server 3.8 . client 3.3
<buz> i'd go with tightvnc on both machines
<duff> regulare vnc
<duff> he`s not changin software cuz my linux cant cut it
<h3sp4wn> Well it is well known regular vnc is poor
<duff> he`s helping me by letting me use it, to test something.
<h3sp4wn> over anything other than lan
<duff> its fine, for me, in windows...
<buz> even over lan, vnc is barely useable with default settings
<duff> is quite usable..for me
<duff> on dsl  45k upload
<buz> you must have a totally different definition of useable than i do
<duff> i dont....
<h3sp4wn> duff: build client 3.8 seems to be reasonably sensible (match version numbers)
<duff> trust me
<duff> THIS isnt usable.
<duff> watchin each line get painted
<kismet> bad protocol or something
<duff> im not after 0s latency , i can live with a second delay from clickin start menu..  windows is fine as i say,
<kismet> is it really surprising MS only plays nice with MS?
<GameOver69> hey guys i just updated to dapper on my brothers computer with apt-get upgrade distro
<duff> its vnc
<duff> not ms
<GameOver69> but now we cant get in
<justanotheruser> kismet: not any more (but it can be so much different...)
<GameOver69> it fails to start pcmcia services, and preparing restricted drivers
<duff> i guess i need a 3.8 client to match his 3.8 server.
<duff> vnc is free, ms isnt.
<h3sp4wn> what os are you connecting to ?
<duff> xp.
<duff> vnc serve , free... latest
<h3sp4wn> Use rdesktop then it will be faster
<duff> free client in windows, its ok,
<duff> I have!
<buz> then use the windows client
<duff> with wine?
<McScruff> i was useing tightvnc and krdc
<buz> with whatever you tried it last time
<duff> i was using windows client, in windows.
<duff> defeats the object of using linux, if i have to boot to windows.
<duff> i`ll look for newer client.
<McScruff> what are you trying to do?
<duff> er,   vnc to someone?
* McScruff is too lazy to read up
<buz> well it would for sure be interesting if windows is STILL faster
<McScruff> if they are useing windows , then they need to run a vnc server
<McScruff> then you use krdc to conenct to it
<McScruff> it works like a treat
<noteventime> Are there any C++ programmers in here, if yes, anyone knows any good IDE apart from KDevelop, anjuta and Code::Blocks, not counting vi and emacs
<stephenkl> This might be too obscure to answer but when you define interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces, do you need to define the gateway for each interface, or just put it at the end of the file?
<duff> McScruff:   dude
<duff> he`s in win xp, runnin vnc server.....
<McScruff> firewall issues?
<duff> i WAS in windows using same ver client.  was fast.
<duff> now im in kubuntu, its not
<uniq> stephenkl: if you have more devices on one network you define the gateway for the primary device.
<noteventime> stephenkl, try man interfaces
<uniq> stephenkl: if you give more detailed information on your setup it's easier to give you a more specific answer.
<duff> firewall,??? why would a firewall slow it down.. it uses port 5900.. its open
<stephenkl> uniq: I have eth0 (wireless) and eth1 (ethnernet) defined in the interfaces file
<noteventime> I think you have to specify the gateway after each interface, I'm not surer though
<noteventime> sure*
<stephenkl> I think you're right
<stephenkl> I'm testing it now
<TechHut> hellp
<TechHut> hello*
<noteventime> 'ello
<_dain> hola
<uniq> stephenkl: and you want to access the internet through the wire?
<TechHut> i
<uniq> stephenkl: you set the default gateway on the device you want to use to access the internet.
<TechHut> bye guys, and as a note, this is the best Linux distro I have tried :D
<stephenkl> uniq: ok that makes sense
<ubuntu> speaking of wire(less), isn't the wireless tool in kubuntu in need of some love? It's not really consistant and there's no way to get it to fetch an dhcp-ip (not any obvious way) anyway.
<noteventime> ubuntu: Try network-manager-kde
<stephenkl> noteventime: is thatr part of kcontrol?
<BearKnuckle> Hi, is there a netinstall mini.iso for kubuntu? I only can find one for ubuntu....
<stephenkl> There are no really good wifi detectors for kubuntu
<noteventime> stephenkl, no
<stephenkl> noteventime: How do I get it?
<noteventime> stephenkl, network-manager-kde is great if you use DHCP
<buz> i think it's called knetworkmanager now
<osh__> BearKnuckle: that's not in the standard distribution is it?
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde ;)
<noteventime> in dapper universe
<stephenkl> knetworkconf - Network configurator for KDE
<stephenkl> Is that it?
<noteventime> ni
<noteventime> no*
<stephenkl> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-kde
<buz> is there knetworkmanager for breezy, anyway?
<noteventime> stephenkl, are you on dapper?
<stephenkl> it ain't there!
<stephenkl> No i'm on breezy
<noteventime> Ok
<stephenkl> Damn, I always miss out on cool stuff
<noteventime> it's dapper only
<BearKnuckle> osh: I don't know, was hard to find and I find it unaccaptable, that it's not in the standard distribution, every linux-distribution I know supports netinstall...
<osh__> noteventime: How DARE you say "ni" to me. :-)
<stephenkl> ok :(
<h3sp4wn> knetworkmanager depends on loads of gnome libs which is why I wouldn't recommend it
<noteventime> osh__, NI ni
<stephenkl> Should I install dapper or is it too unstable
<noteventime> echi echi echi
<buz> it's become quite stable
<noteventime> stephenkl, IMO it's very stable
<buz> but only install when you know what you do
<stephenkl> ok...hm
<stephenkl> Should I just apt-get dist-upgrade, or should I install from a dapper CD?
<noteventime> I am no longer the knight who says ni
<buz> dist-upgrade is fine
<stephenkl> ok
<osh__> BearKnuckle: I'll have a look at it.
<stephenkl> Someone once told me that dist-upgrade is sloppy
<buz> do create backups
<noteventime> stephenkl, You need to change your sources.list
<stephenkl> I've always held a fear of it
<stephenkl> noteventime: oh I  know
<noteventime> Is there any one in here not using katapult? :)
<buz> dist-upgrade worked fine for me
<stephenkl> I...have it but I don't use it
<LeeJunFan> stephenkl: I've never liked any OS upgrades, but I did just recently get wild and do a remote update on a non-critical server from hoary to breezy w/o a problem.
<duff> gunna try freenx client.
<osh__> noteventime: Its wonderful. Best tool ever.
<stephenkl> I'm not 100% sure what katapult is supposed to do
<BearKnuckle> Whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu +kde -gnome?
<LeeJunFan> stephenkl: think of it as alt-f2 with auto completion.
<buz> BearKnuckle: not much, aside of the fact that it's hard to get rid of gnome really
<osh__> stephenkl: it makes the menu obsolete
<duff> vncserver in my xp vmware is fine with krdc in linux (ok its a lan)... but it was usable over net , from windows (me) to windows(him)
<noteventime> stephenkl, try alt+space ;)
<buz> alt-f2 HAS autocompletion
<LeeJunFan> osh__: it's sure faster than the menu.
<uniq> bearknuckle: kde/gnome yes.
<LeeJunFan> buz: only for stuff you've typed in before.
<buz> true
<LeeJunFan> buz: katapult does everything in your menu, bookmarks and more.
<noteventime> katapult+yakuake == best OS ever :)
<stephenkl> oh this is neat
<BearKnuckle> buz: that's annoying... I want to do a netinstall in any case, but I can only find a netinstall-image for ubuntu...
<buz> i always netinstall my notebook
<buz> works like a charm
<stephenkl> Can this replace the little application launcher on my toolbar?
<noteventime> Is there anyone not using yakuake :)
<stephenkl> I don't know what that is :(
<LeeJunFan> I only wish yakuake would starup w/o the annoying notification window (press F12, blah blah...)
<stephenkl> GOD i'm so BEHIND you guys :P
<osh__> LeeJunFan: one of many things that annoys me when they're not availible on other machines.
<buz> what you can do is installing the server edition over the net
<buz> then gnome wont be installed
<stephenkl> Ok, what's yakuake
<uniq> quake like terminal.
<noteventime> LeeJunFan, Mine doesn't
<noteventime> stephenkl, Have you ever played quake or halflife?
<stephenkl> I've played quake 2 and HL
<noteventime> you get a linux terminal like the console in them
<noteventime> You just press a button and it rolls down (although I've turned of the animation)
<stephenkl> How do I get katapult to start up every time KDE starts?
<noteventime> stephenkl, I think it does
<buz> stephenkl: dont end it when you log out
<stephenkl> oh
<osh__> noteventime: can you explain for us who haven't played q2 and hl?
<noteventime> It's standard in kubuntu
<osh__> noteventime: or give a screenshot
<buz> mhh yakuake looks neat
<noteventime> osh__, Try it :)
<noteventime> it's in the repos
<noteventime> very small
<stephenkl> Hey, katapult is pretty neat
<stephenkl> thanks for pointing it out
<noteventime> Np :)
<noteventime> Now you should get yakuake
<stephenkl> Is there a way to make it display all the programs that start with (whatever) like in bash?
<stephenkl> and narrow it down as a I type?
<noteventime> there is a program called BUM
<h3sp4wn>  why can't I lauch xterm from katapult ?
<osh__> noteventime: I did. It doesn't play well with the live-cd.
<noteventime> ohh, I'll link to a screen
<ForzaPalermo> hey what can i do if when starting up kubuntu, the following process FAIL: preparing restricted drivers, and starting PCMCIA services.... then it just goes into konsole, not hte kde gui
<osh__> noteventime: I get an x-error. Can't write data.
<noteventime> ohh, ok
<buz> osh__: still works for me
<buz> hit f12
<buz> see what happens
<osh__> buz: on the dapper livecd?
<buz> no on dapper itself
<noteventime> osh__, http://yakuake.uv.ro/wp-images/yakuake.jpg
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<buz> too bad i havent got composite
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noteventime> !patebin
<ubotu> noteventime: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, i cant....
<ForzaPalermo> there is no gui
<stephenkl> I'm gonna try yakuake
<ForzaPalermo> and plus now it doesnt load ndiswrapper, so i have no internet
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, ohh :/ try looking at it with nano, console text editor, and try to find an error and we'll try to help you
<osh__> noteventime: it changes the terminal appearance i gather?
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, You aren't by any chance using an ATI card are you?
<noteventime> osh__, Its another terminal emulator
<osh__> noteventime: ah, right. looks cool.
<ForzaPalermo> its nvidia
<noteventime> osh__, If you press a button it "rolls down" from the top of the screen
<ForzaPalermo> i had also just installed the legacy drivers.... makes no sense
<stephenkl> ok, how do I launch yakuake via katapult? do I need to tell katapult to re-scan my $PATH or something?
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, try changing the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to vesa
<osh__> noteventime: got to get me that then. :-)
<ForzaPalermo> how do i get out of nano
<ForzaPalermo> i typed the thing wrong and i cant exit
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, ctrl + x
<noteventime> stephenkl, you need to restart katapult to update it
<noteventime> AFAIK
<ForzaPalermo> ok in the Xorg. log firs thing i see is ignoring request to load module GLcore
<noteventime> Shouldn't be a problem
<ForzaPalermo> then i see cant open module kbd and mouse
<noteventime> I got that error too
<ForzaPalermo> module does not exist
<noteventime> hmm, thats worse I think.. :(
<ForzaPalermo> ok then i see Failed to initialise GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<stephenkl> yakuake is neat but where do I to customize its transparency and stuff?
<ForzaPalermo> then no input driver matching kbd,  and mouse
<ForzaPalermo> then no core pointer registered, no core keyboard
<stephenkl> oh nevermind, I see it
<ForzaPalermo> then fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices
<ForzaPalermo> thats it
<ForzaPalermo> easy enough for u genius's to help me fix i hope
<ForzaPalermo> and plus my ndiswrapper doesnt seem to load
<ForzaPalermo> any ideas noteventime?
<duff> back
<duff> right, runnin a vnware xp, with vnc, and freenx on my machine,, using nxclient.
<duff> to test
<paulvolk> Hello
<noteventime> ForzaPalerma, Do you know how to edit the xorg configuration?
<paulvolk> I need some help.
<noteventime> !tell paulvolk about help
<ForzaPalermo> just tell me how to get there
<noteventime> :)
<paulvolk> I know that but that won't help me much
<noteventime>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paulvolk> I have tryed
<duff> why is it askin for a login as well as password?
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, ok im in
<Oli> Hiho, I get an error when creating and audio cd from mp3 with K3B
<noteventime> :) I though it was another message
<duff> vnc doesnt have a login.. it wont work without wone
<duff> one
<duff> tho.
<Oli> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<Oli> what do I miss?
<noteventime> ForzaPalerma go donw until you find driver, or search with ctrl + w
<ForzaPalermo> see it
<ForzaPalermo> driver 'kdb'
<noteventime> Hmm, try ctrl + w again
<noteventime> Thats another driver, well take a look at that later
<paulvolk> Ok I just newly installed Drapper Kubuntu. It went off with out a hitch the problem came about when I try to get updates. I try to open adept but it claims "The APT Database could not be opened!". How can I fix it?
<ForzaPalermo> driver mouse
<noteventime> try to fins something like driver "nv"
<noteventime> For the graphics card
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<ForzaPalermo> i see it
<ForzaPalermo> Driver 'nv'
<ForzaPalermo> Bus ID PCI:1:5:0
<gleesond> so my ubuntu box has all my mp3/ogg files and its hooked up to my stereo, I want to be able to manage playlists and volume over my local network like from my laptop. any one know of any good programs that can help me do this?
<noteventime> paulvok, try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<stephenkl> Do you guys like to hide your panel or do you always keep it up?
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, try changing nv to vesa
<duff> i fkin give up
<noteventime> stephenkl, I always show them :)
<gleesond> preferably from a web page so my wife can change the songs
<noteventime> duff, username:password@server:port
<ForzaPalermo> so what do i do from here noteventime
<stephenkl> I'm using a 1024x762 screen here so I hide mine in order to maximize screen space
<gleesond> I see there is a shell for xmms that I can control over ssh
<noteventime> I'm on 1024x768 laptop ;)
<gleesond> but that is not very user friendly
<paulvolk> lol great noteventime now it won't open at all
<duff> i did the setup part
<paulvolk> lol
<stephenkl> Well!
<noteventime> gleesond, I think there is a webcontrole plugin for amarok
<duff> vnc, has no username
<duff> its failing on connect...
<paulvolk> wait nvm
<noteventime> paulvolk, did you try command line version :)
<paulvolk> noteventime: It still encounters the same problem
<duff> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 14775
<duff> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<duff> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<duff> NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.102 on port: 5900
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, just change nv to vesa noting else?
<duff> thats it..
<noteventime> paulvolk, try running the console version and see if you get some other error
<duff> no errors there but gets error from connect.
<duff> in gui of freenx client.
<noteventime> duff, try yourusername:yourpassword@192.168.1.102:5900
<paulvolk> how  would I run it in command line noteventime
<stephenkl> noteventime: How do I mess with the transparency of yakuake?
<paulvolk> ?
<duff> as what
<duff> login or password
<noteventime> paulvolk, apt-get update
<noteventime> paulvolk, then apt-get upgrade
<duff> vnc doesnt know usernames, and uses a password i set in the server.
<paulvolk> ok I will try
<duff> your method doesnt seem to work
<noteventime> stephennkl, I don't know if you can, if you don't want to hack the source that is ;)
<duff> as u say, my username, my password
<noteventime> duff, Have you tried another client?
<duff> yes, lets not go there
<noteventime> :)
<duff> slow as hell....
<duff> in linux
<stephenkl> http://yakuake.uv.ro/wp-images/yakuake.jpg How do I make yakuake look like this?
<duff> im just about gunna reboot into windows cuz of this
<noteventime> duff, I
<noteventime> duff, I've used xvnc4viewer
<duff> and i wont come back
<noteventime> Worked good for me
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, it still doesnt work :(
<noteventime> Just try xvnc4viewer first ;)
<paulvolk> ok noteventime will doing the upgrade thing fix adept?
<duff> thats what i want
<duff> im sure.
<noteventime> paulvolk, lets hope so :)
<duff> it was a me (3.3) versus him (3,8+)
<noteventime> ?
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, hmm..
<paulvolk> noteventime: we will find out in 10 min.
<paulvolk> lol
<paulvolk> it seems to be upgrading adept
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, Lets try changing the other drivers
<ForzaPalermo> ok
<noteventime> hmmm
<noteventime> kdb and mouse, I have them and they work for me :(
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, Is it a laptop?
<ForzaPalermo> no
<noteventime> and the nic doesn't work without ndiswrappeR?
<ForzaPalermo> the nic?
<noteventime> network card
<ForzaPalermo> no
<paulvolk> brb to tell you if it worked
<ForzaPalermo> its a linksys
<celerate> is conversation going to start me in here every time?
<stephenkl> Ok both yakuake and katapult are super awesome and you guys have changed the way I use KDE. thanks :)
<noteventime> celerate, stanard yes
<noteventime> stephenkl, np :)
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, says loadndiswrapper failed
<noteventime> ForzaPalerma, i take it you tried without it
<ForzaPalermo> how do i try without it
<gleesond> noteventime++
<noteventime> ForzaPalerma, is it a wifi?
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<noteventime> gleesond ? :D
<soulfreshner> uniq: did you get the adept thing sorted out?
<noteventime> Forzapalermo, You cant try wired?
<stephenkl> Is firefox 1.5 in dapper?
<ForzaPalermo> no
<noteventime> stephenkl, yes
<stephenkl> oh man
<ForzaPalermo> all i did was apt-get upgrade distro..... to dapper and now all this
<noteventime> Forzapalermo, ok
<stephenkl> that's awesome
<stephenkl> Ok I am definently upgrading
<ForzaPalermo> worked fine on my latop
<duff> for some reason firefox 1.5 in linux needs me to refresh a page before i can enter the link
<noteventime> Forzapalermo, hmmm, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<celerate> since I'm in here, can someone point me to an easy way to add multimedia support?
<duff> and also, viewing my musicindex page, its all messed up, whereas, its not in konq, windows.IE/FF
<stephenkl> Don't even tell me VLC with gtk2 is in dapper or i'll wet my pants
<ForzaPalermo> didnt do anything
<noteventime> celerate, breezy or daper?
<celerate> breezy I think, 5.10
<duff> celebate?  breezy or diaper?
<noteventime> Forzapalermo, Was just to be sure
<duff> lol
<noteventime> celerate, Thats breezy :)
<duff> why
<noteventime> celerate, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3
<duff> seveas, cool repo, cant install breezy
<duff> cant get gpg keys
<duff> lol , hello btw
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, hmm...
<duff> erm, freenx, breezy version... i mean.
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, I would say that you need an upgrade
<stodge> I'm trying to run a small app I'm developing that uses the ClanLib SDK. It needs a shared library in /usr/local/lib. When the app is run in Kdevelop it complains that it can't find a shared library. How do I add directories? I know on other distros there is a ld.conf.so file I can add to
<celerate> gstreamer0.8-mad is listed but cannot be fetched
<ForzaPalermo> noteventime, thats wha ti did
<celerate> "no installation candidate"
<ForzaPalermo> to get me into this mess
<noteventime> I know
<Seveas> duff, read frontpage of repo
<noteventime> I think something went wrong during the upgrade
<duff> i did..
<noteventime> stodge, You have clanlib-dev installed?
<ForzaPalermo> ok so what do i do
<duff> url`s returned timeout for gpg keys
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, Are you on AMD64?
<ForzaPalermo> no
<ForzaPalermo> just amd
<duff> no matter, ive since given up on it..
<ForzaPalermo> 850mhz powerhouse
<noteventime> :)
<duff> was only to try and speed up vnc, which is hell, under linux.. vnc4viewer however might be the savious
<stodge> I installed from source
<stodge> The package for ubuntu is too old
<stodge> and I need to tweak the ClanLib source
<noteventime> stodge, pkg-config?
<stodge> noteventime: I don't know how to use that
<noteventime> pkg-config LIBRARY_TO_GET_INFO_FROM --INFO_YOU_WANT
<stodge> I'm using kdevelop for development
<Seveas> duff, keys aren't on urls but on keyservers...
<noteventime> stodge, in project options
<ForzaPalermo> so noteventime anything i can do? or should i just reinstall from the cd
<soulfreshner> is Adept working for anyone else?
<duff> i know,
<duff> i copy pasted the gpg .
<noteventime> ForzaPalermo, sorry I don't know :(, you could try in #xorg . I think I'm to n00b for that problem, sorry
<duff> as stated on the ubuntu and wiki sites
<ForzaPalermo> ok thanks anyway
<noteventime> np :(
<noteventime> stodge, try pkg-config clanlib -cflags
<noteventime> and paste the output
<stodge> Where do I add that in the project options?
<Flosoft> hey
<stodge> COnfigure options?
<Flosoft> how do I sync time?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> Flosoft, (k)ubuntu does so for you :)
<stodge> In COnfigure arguments?
<Flosoft> yeah I know
<noteventime> 'ello paulvolk
<paulvolk> Hellp
<paulvolk> hello*
<noteventime> stodge, try in the console first
<Flosoft> but it is for another pc ... just a one time sync
<paulvolk> Should I restart after it finishs updating?
<paulvolk> or should I just try it?
<noteventime> ohh, ok. There is a program I think, take a look in the repo
<paulvolk> noteventime?
<noteventime> paulvilk, better  restart to be safe :)
<paulvolk> ok
<noteventime> new kernel and stuff
<stodge> I get unknown option
<paulvolk> see you in a bit!
<stodge> -I/usr/local/include/ClanLib-0.8
<stodge> pkg-config clanCore-0.8 --cflags
<noteventime> great
<noteventime> stodge, in configure options
<stodge> Not sure where to add the pkg-config clanCore-0.8 --libs
<stodge> In kdevelop project options
<stodge> linker flags?
<noteventime> add pkg-config clanlib --libs in linker flags
<noteventime> `pkg-config clanlib --libs`
<noteventime> you need the `
<stodge> do I wrap it in single quotes?
<stodge> Ah
<noteventime> not ' but `
<noteventime> Thats important ;)
<stodge> I don't have a pkg-config file for the whole of clanlib - only one for each library file
<stodge> :(
<noteventime> `here` takes the output of here and not the text here
<Vge> hmm, why cant i get streaming video to work?
<noteventime> Vge, dapper?
<Vge> yup
<stodge> libclanCore-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<noteventime> If you are trying to watch ram files you need real player
<Vge> mms://stream1.aller.fi/mscam2 <-- thats the source
<noteventime> stodge, hmm :/
<knztux> re
<stodge> That file exists as a soft link to another shared library
<Vge> but it just dont start playing :/
<knztux> bon voila j'ai u pti probleme sous quand je tapes sudo gedit  ......
<knztux> sudo: gedit: command not found
<knztux> comment cela se fesses
<noteventime> Vge, works for me :/
<knztux> aije couil quelque part ?
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<paulvolk> hello again noteventime
<noteventime> Vge, are you using kaffeine?
<robotgeek> knztux: kdesu kate
<noteventime> paulvolk, 'ello
<paulvolk> Sorry but it still doesn't work
<knztux> sorry
<Vge> hmm, ill try kaffeine
<noteventime> paulvolk, Adept?
<stodge> noteventime: Do I need to add /usr/local/lib to the ld.conf file somehow?
<paulvolk> Ya it still comes up with the same error
<noteventime> stodge, I don't think you should have to
<stodge> ok
<stodge> This is weird
<stodge> Ok I have to go - thanks for your help
<paulvolk> it won't let me start it
<noteventime> stodge, I had Ogre3D intalled there
<stodge> ah cool
<noteventime> stodge, Come back later and Ill try to help you :)
<stephenkl> wtf
<stodge> ok :)
<stephenkl> the network on my other machine isn't working for some stupid reason
<paulvolk> notevenrime can you help me?
<noteventime> paulvolk, Have you tried synaptic package manager?
<Vge> noteventime: kaffeine says "xine error, no plugin found to handle this resource"
<paulvolk> how do I get it?
<noteventime> Vge, do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Vge> sec
<noteventime> paulvolk, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Vge> noteventime: yes i have the package
<noteventime> Vge, w32codecs?
<Vge> should be
<noteventime> hmm, did you "open url"?
<Vge> yup
<noteventime> Wierd, try installing realplayer, maybe it comes with a codec
<Vge> ill try
<Vge> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> Vge, http://www.real.com/
<noteventime> It might install another codec, after installing it try kaffeine again
<noteventime> ok i gtg
<noteventime> Vge, hope it works out
<celerate> oh awesome, no one told me there was an "easykubuntu"
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> paulvolk, hope adept will start or that you like synaptic better
<noteventime> celerate, sudo aptitude install python-gtk2 python-glade2 synaptic
<noteventime> before you run easyubuntu
<paulvolk> lol doubt it
<celerate> this is easykubuntu, with a 'k'
<noteventime> I'll be back later, ask me then if you are still here
<MetaMorfoziS> what is easy (k)ubuntu?
<noteventime> celerate, cool didn't know that existed
<celerate> it facilitates the adding in of multimedia support and nvidia drivers for me
<celerate> noteventime: http://olwin.free.fr/
<stephenkl> Can someone link me to the best sources.list for dapper?
<noteventime> Well, as i said, gtg now
<stephenkl> puhleaze
<noteventime> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<noteventime> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<noteventime> ^- take a look at that
<MetaMorfoziS> celerate: it helps install the newest nvidia driver?
<noteventime> gtg now, bye
<celerate> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<Xaero_Vincent> but when u run this line: sudo aptitude install python-gtk2 python-glade2 synaptic
<celerate> maybe not the newest, but a recent one
<Xaero_Vincent> how large is the download?
<MetaMorfoziS> the newest or the last stable?:D
<Xaero_Vincent> does it basically install Gnome?
<celerate> probably the last stable
<MetaMorfoziS> because for me the last stable (77.77) is old
<celerate> Xaero_Vincent: I didn't need to run that to use easykubuntu
<Xaero_Vincent> easykubuntu isnt english
<celerate> it is for me
<stephenkl> noteventime: that's cool, thanks!
<celerate> the developer is probably french, but the software runs fine in english
<Xaero_Vincent> is it exactly like EasyUbuntu or is it different?
<kkathman> is there a trick now in kubuntu to get three distinct panels to align on a single bottom row?
<stephenkl> This is the most helpful irc channel since sliced bread
<stephenkl> wait what
<Xaero_Vincent> couldnt we just have something like Yast?
<kkathman> I did this in breezy and have it aligned that way in SuSE but apparently the panels stack on top in dapper,
<Xaero_Vincent> pleease? :P
<stephenkl> ok, dist-upgrading
<stephenkl> what's Yast?
<stephenkl> Wait, I remember, that's the suse thing
<stephenkl> isn't it
<Xaero_Vincent> A control center is whats missing from Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<kkathman> kubuntu has kcontrol
<stephenkl> Xaero_Vincent: Well KDE and gnome have their own countrol centers
<kkathman> but its nothing like suse YaST
<Xaero_Vincent> no I mean something that will help install drivers, etc.
<celerate> kcontrol doesn't do everything sadly, although it is a very nice piece of software
<stephenkl> Xaero_Vincent: ah ok
<kkathman> ok this is really irritating...why wont the panels line up next to each other
<stephenkl> SO easyubuntu does what yast can do but it's not in english?
<Xaero_Vincent> yast is like an all in one type thing.. It really makes it user friendly... with Ubuntu there is the wiki but we still have to edit files and what not
<celerate> no, easyubuntu/easykubuntu installs non-free (as in not OSS) packages, and YaST is a complete control panel
<kkathman> aha!!!
<Xaero_Vincent> I think Mepis has one too
<kkathman> yes!
<Xaero_Vincent> anyway I think that would be really sweet to have a control center in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.. I'll get rid of SUSE for sure that way.
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<kubuntu_tester> I have a problem with a pcmcia card
<Xaero_Vincent> oh I ment to ask... but is Kubuntu planned to be sponsered for ship-it CDs for Dapper?
<kubuntu_tester> when I insert it nothing happens
<kubuntu_tester> can someone give me an advice?
<kubuntu_tester> I tried to restart pcmcia service
<kubuntu_tester> looked at the end of '/var/log/messages'
<kubuntu_tester> but no output about if from kernel
<Xaero_Vincent> the talking just stopped :/
<farticus> hey y'all
<ralc> Hey guys. I have a problem with getting kdevelop using adept. Error message when i try to get kdevelop3: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.  kdevelop
<ninHer> hi all
<mark---> I'm using K3B to try to burn Dapper; running Breezy. It took about an hour to write the CD and will appear to take 5 (five, funf) hours to verify. It's been verifying now for two hours and just hit 22% complete. We'll, I'm hoping Dapper will be better.
<Blissex> mark---: how slow is your writer? Should take at most 15 mins on most writers built in the last 5 years...
#kubuntu 2006-04-28
<angasule> umh, in Adept, if I click on 'Install Package' for 'boson' (a game) it says 'BREAK(install)', why is that?
<kevin> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<satempler> angasule: because it would cause havoc with the system
<angasule> satempler: I don't know why, though, some libraries it installs or what?
<mark---> Blissex: This is on a Mac TiBook, about six years old.
<satempler> angasule: it happens some times with trivial stuff probly libs like you said
<angasule> :(
<GiGaHuRtZ> I'm having some trouble getting streaming video going with konqueror, it works in firefox but not konq, and konq picks up the plugins, any idea?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Also java isn't running in konq but runs fine in FF
<mark---> Blissex: when booted to OS X, it works just great.
<stephenkl> Jesus christ, the dapper KDM theme is bright as hell
<r0xz> damn, that gmain_server process sometimes stressed my amd64 3200+ totally :(
<r0xz> *gam_server
<r0xz> i thought i left that (and the more than 1 gig ram usage) with breezy 2 months ago
<r0xz> and my bug report on breezy is still not confirmed, although another users said having the same problem. Look like this gamin is a pain in the ass?
<r0xz> guys, is there anything i can do to supply information?
<r0xz> please let me know...
<FrdPrefct> is there any other decent graphics program besides gimp?
<dumbkiwi> FrdPrefct: krita
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<viator> i like krita
<viator> but im too used to gimp
<viator> so i keep using it
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<Joshr> does kubuntu come with amarok or do i have to get it from repositories?
<Manta> I think it is inculded on the install cd
<Joshr> ok, cause i am installing kubuntu right now on a machine, i wanna vnc to it, does anyone know of a guide to do that
<Joshr> what i need on my kubuntu machine to do this
<slow-motion> n8
<Joshr> will kubuntu mount both my hdd when it installs or do i have to mount my second one?
<Manta> it has the kde romote desktop shareing thingy, which is basicly a vnc server, other wise you can DL and install a vnc server but you will ned to tell it what window to host, never did quite fugure that out my self
<Manta> It will try and automount ALL your hard drives for you
<Manta> you can specify mount pints manualy if you will during setup
<Joshr> can i access the kde remote desktop thingy via a vnc client or does it have to set it up somehow
<Joshr> i setup the main hdd but i didnt format the second, it is still in a windows format
<nir> hello
<nir> how i upgrade to the latest version , is there a wiki  ?:)
<mfb__> !tell nir about upgrade
<Manta> you need to set krfb up, (mainly just click ok a few times and give pirmisions etc) and then any vnc client will conect
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> is krfb in a menu or so i have to get it from repositories
<Manta> I "think it was installed automaticly, if not it is in the kde networking package
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> thanks
<Manta> krfb should show up in the internet or utilities menu when it's installed
<Manta> I moved mine so don't remeber wher it was originaly
<Joshr> thanks manta
<Manta> and the partitioner in the install would have left the windows partition alone, it should be in your /meda/ directory
<Manta> np, just learning myself ;)
<Joshr> i have used ubuntu, but not a whole lot, just a lil experimenting, not very good at it
<Joshr> manta do you know if i need a internet connection to boot kubuntu, I know it searched for one and gave me errors on ubuntu if i didnt have a connection
<Joshr> it always finsihed booting, but it always wanted a connection
<Manta> I have booted without one conected, it did sit awhile when it didn't find a DNS server but it did start eventualy
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> thanks
<Manta> it might pop up it it tried to find update automaticly, but that can be disable I'd imigin
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> thanks
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any ideas on how to get my volume control wheel on my laptop work under KDE?  It works fine in gnome...
* Cheapie is back (gone 05:21:01)
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<Evil_Monkey> GiGaHuRtZ: I have an even more annoying problem - the volume down bit works, but not the volume up bit
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ha, same here
<GiGaHuRtZ> in some apps
<GiGaHuRtZ> Like, like when I stream video in firefox
<Lilfade> is there a fix for the beta yet?
<Evil_Monkey> the weird thing is that it works fine after a clean install of Dapper Flight 5, but then when I do dist-upgrade it craps out
<GiGaHuRtZ> Odd
<GiGaHuRtZ> I found my volume wheel to be a nice feature, and almost not worth using kde without it :(
<Lilfade> i cant even get it to install
<GiGaHuRtZ> Get what to install?
<Lilfade> 6.06
<GiGaHuRtZ> Worked fine for me...
<GiGaHuRtZ> What's the problem with it?
<Joshr> is flight 5 stable?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well flight 6 is the newest afaik
<Lilfade> the install thing works but at step 6 it shuts off and wont continue
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh I use a daily build cd
<GiGaHuRtZ> not the live cd
<GiGaHuRtZ> What did you use for a filesystem?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I heard of a glitch like that
<stephenkl> Is this the appropriate channel to ask what the big changes for KDE are with dapper, or should I ask that in ubuntu+1?
<stephenkl> since the question involves KDE
<Lilfade> well im on the live version of 5.10 can i dl the iso and mount it on this system and install it?
<Manta> Lilfade: I think there must be a problem with the installer on the live cd, the same exact thing happend to me, but I then used the "install" cd and it worked fine
<GiGaHuRtZ> Nope, unless you go two cd drives
<Lilfade> o pooh
<Lilfade> lol
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know it stinks...
<GiGaHuRtZ> I had the same sort of thing happen
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I had to install windows just to get a install cd
<GiGaHuRtZ> :(
<Lilfade> thats what im temped to but it just takes to damm long lol
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know :(
<Joshr> Manta, do you know if i have to be booted into kubuntu to use the kde remote sharing thing, or if the sharing thing can sign me on, i dont plan on using this box with a monitor, just vnc so i can't access it to put a password in
<embrik> what do i do to get kaffeine to play avi and such?
<HymnToLife> !tell embrik about codecs
<Manta> Joshr:  Hmm, I'm not sure, I did just that at one time, but I don't remeber if I was using kfrb, you will have to try it, the vnc server will forsure but takes a little configuring
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<Lilfade> where do i find the dapper reposits list?
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<dumbkiwi> oops
<Joshr> thanks
<embrik> and what do i do to fasten up the speed on the usb-port?
<Lilfade> anyone?
<dumbkiwi> \/etc/sources.list
<Manta> I used the hoary rep list and changed the names to dapper
<apokryphos> Manta: say goodbye to your system :D
<apokryphos> hoary -> dapper dist-upgrade is specifically not supported
<Manta> tnx, lol
<apokryphos> as is listed on practically every upgrade guide
<apokryphos> you have to hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<Manta> sorry, ment for finding the address,
<Manta> for the dapper files
<Lilfade> hey can i run the "live cd" from my external hdd to install it?
<Joshr> does anyone know if you can have a user account that can automatically log on without a password?
<stephenkl> Yes, it's possible...there's something about it in kcontrol
<stephenkl> I'm not sure where
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> is kcontrol installed off the cd?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Yes, but kubuntu uses some poorly modified dumbed down version of kcontrol
<Joshr> gigahurtz do u know how i can set up so it automatically logs me on without a password, or a tutorial on how to
<GiGaHuRtZ> umm
<arrinmurr> Joshr: alt+f2 -> kcontrol -> System Administration -> Login Manager -> Convenience -> Enable Auto-Login
<GiGaHuRtZ> I just edit the "system settings" thing on my kmenu so it opens kcontrol ;)
<Joshr> ok
<Joshr> i will see if i can get it to work
<Joshr> my system is slow i am using just as a media center kinda for now
<GiGaHuRtZ> KDE is ALOT more resource intensive compared to Gnome
<Joshr> well the one that i have kubuntu on
<_apollo2011_> my fonts got messed up after I updated some packages and I set the GTK font settings to use the KDE fonts, but now they are all either too small or too big. I want to switch it back to a different font, but the System Settings window never saves the setting.
<Joshr> well i was told that amarok was a good audio player and i didnt like anything off of ubuntu for audio playback
<_apollo2011_> Is there someway I can edit a file directly to change the setting?
<embrik> what is the channel for open office called? I tried with #openoffice
<arrinmurr> embrik: ...and?
<embrik> I was alone there..
<embrik> arrinmur: almost :-)
<arrinmurr> embrik: #openoffice.org
<Manta> embrik: #openoffice.org
<embrik> thanks
<Joshr> does anyone know how to change my default screen resoulution?
<Joshr> i think what i entered during setup is gonna be too big when i vnc to it
<ice_1963> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_apollo2011_> my fonts got messed up after I updated some packages and I set the GTK font settings to use the KDE fonts, but now they are all either too small or too big. I want to switch it back to a different font, but the System Settings window never saves the setting.
<embrik>  I m not able to insert sound in ipress 2.0. There are no alternatives under the insert-menu
<embrik> I know this isn't a channel for asking about oo, but I am in a hurry and didn't get any contact at openoffice.org
<embrik> anybody with the same experience?
<Evil_Monkey> has anyone else found that with Kerry, the fonts are all weird looking, but then if you go to another window and then back to Kerry, they are fine?
<_apollo2011_> my fonts goet messed up after I updated some packages and I set the GTK font settings to use the KDE fonts, but now they are all either too small or too big. I want to switch it back to a different font, but the System Settings window never saves the setting. How else can I edit these settings?
<m5m> my fetchmail/mutt setup broke... something with local smtp/mta settings... I need a hand figuring out the problem please
<soulfreshner> what is the ubuntu pacage called that includes all the build tools like gcc, make, etc?
<Evil_Monkey> build-essential ?
<soulfreshner> ta, Evil_Monkey!
<Evil_Monkey> np
<soulfreshner> this is the first time I set up ubuntu with KDE ... it looks so much nicer - pity the default software is pretty crappy compared to gnome
<HymnToLife> soulfreshner> I personnally think KDE software is much better than GNOME
<HymnToLife> k3b, Amarok, Konqueror...
<soulfreshner> but konqueror doesn't have stumbleupon :-/
<soulfreshner> hehe - I suppose some of the software isn't too bad
<Joshr> how do i check my ip adress in kubuntu
<soulfreshner> I like konsole compared to gnome-terminal
<HymnToLife> Joshr> ifconfig
<soulfreshner> ifconfig
<HymnToLife> Kopete is very nice too compared to gaim
<HymnToLife> too bad there's still that bug in MSN file transfers
<soulfreshner> btw - What is k3b and amarok?
<HymnToLife> k3b is the app to burn CDs and Amarok is the audio player
<soulfreshner> I think I might be a bit biased because I cant get Adept to work
<HymnToLife> agreee to that, Adept stinks compared to Synaptic
<soulfreshner> oh well - I installed both desktops, so I can use both sets of software
<HymnToLife> same here :)
<soulfreshner> I haven't had any problems using gnome apps in KDE anyway
<HymnToLife> first thing I do after installing my Ubuntu : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop :p
<soulfreshner> u using dapper?
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> actually right now I'm using Windows :p
<Joshr> one of my hdd don't show up how do i enable it?
<soulfreshner> well - when you do decide to upgrade to dapper - get xgl to work
<soulfreshner> it is ubercool
<HymnToLife> Joshr> which filesystem ?
<Joshr> not sure, either ntfs or fat32
<Joshr> i dunno which one
<Joshr> it used to be a windows box
<HymnToLife> Joshr> sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<HymnToLife> (that's a lowercase L, for list)
<Joshr> how do i mount it
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HymnToLife> it's all explained in there
<soulfreshner> thanks for the help guys, I'm off to bed :)
<_greg> hello
<_greg> I've got a new kubuntu installation. No internet
<_greg> KWifiManager shows 54 MBit/sconnection speed;  iwconfig shows I'm connected with an access point,
<_greg> but no accessing of internet possible.
<_greg> "An error occured while loading Http://yahoo.com
<_greg> unknown host
<stephenkl> _greg: hm, check the output of ifconfig
<_greg> k thx
<_greg> okay stephenkl what in particular?
<_greg> "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<stephenkl> _greg: how many interfaces do you see? is there anything other than lo?
<stephenkl> any eth0 or eth1?
<stephenkl> or wlan0
<stephenkl> Sorry, I have to reboot, just dist-upgraded
<_greg> k
<_greg> I know that ath0 has worked with other distroes on the box
<_greg> yes, it does mention an eth0
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<Joshr> i mounted a second harddrive and i can't get it to let me delete files on it
<Joshr> i am logged in under the default user
<stodge> This is driving me nuts - I'm trying to run configure through kdevelop for an app I'm developing, but it just won't see a shared library in /usr/local/lib
<Joshr> why can't i delete files on a harddrive
<Joshr> it isnt the installed drive it is a second hard drive
<stodge> libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stodge> ls -al /usr/local/lib/libclanApp-0.8.so.1
<stodge> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 23 2006-04-17 19:40 /usr/local/lib/libclanApp-0.8.so.1 -> libclanApp-0.8.so.1.0.0
<Joshr> any help?
<Joshr> why wont it let me delete files on a harddrive?
<stodge> Who owns the files joshr? I presume it was mounted as root
<stodge> Which means you have to be root to delete the files
<CheeseBurgerMan> Joshr: try using 'kdesu konqueror /path/to/harddrive/' -- that'll open you a root konqueror in the hard drive.
<Joshr> thanks
<sledge> Hey, I would like to use the Cursor font for my editor, but the plus sign ("+") shows up as a small subscript. What's the deal here? O.o
<juanfe> hallo all
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<_josh> I am trying to delete files on my hard drives, i am also signed in as joshr on my windows machine
<_josh> how do i delete files
<stephenkl> Can i get an opinion on how big my root partition should be?
<_josh> how do i figure out the path to my hard drive
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: look in /media
<_josh> CheeseBurgerMan what is a typical path to a Hardrive, mine is in media
<CheeseBurgerMan> /media/hda1
<_josh> thanks i think i had an extra charactger
<_apricot> welcome to kubuntu!
<_apricot> says a gnome user
<_josh> i can't get anything to delete
<_josh> how do i delete files
<viator> rightclick and choose delete?
<_josh> viator that isnt working
<viator> you can only delete what you have permission to delete
<_josh> how do i get permission
<_josh> i am the only user on the computer
<viator> where are the files
<_josh> my second harddrive
<Snake__> lol
<_josh> it is either ntfs or fat32 format
<_josh> dont remember
<Snake__> _josh: if its NTFS your not going to be able to delete it
<_josh> is there a utility to format a hdd inside kubuntu
<viator> you can read and write to ntfs just that write doesnt work so well
<viator> format a seperate hd?
<Snake__> _josh: sudo apt-get install qtparted and run it
<_josh> yes
<viator> qtparted yep
<_josh> what format should i have just a extra hdd in
<viator> well depends
<Snake__> is it linux
<_josh> for linux
<viator> 3xt3
<viator> ext3
<Snake__> ext3
<Snake__> ;)
<_josh> ok
<_josh> just for file storage
<viator> you can red and write to it from windows with a plugin
<viator> if you want
<_josh> ok
<sledge> _josh: If you want access it from Windows, I would recommend fat32.
<Snake__> viator: I stopped suggesting that when someone came to me complaining about how their years of data got screed :)
<Snake__> screwed*
<viator> lol
<stodge> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libGL.la'
<viator> o well
<_josh> nothing on this computer is valuable
<_josh> just using it for audio
<stodge> Any ideas how to fix this?
<_josh> nothing happened when i sudo apt-get install qtparted
<LeeJunFan> crap, be careful what you open with krita, I didn't even save the image and just lost it.
<Emess> hey, im trying to set up openSSH authentication with pub/priv keys, but i dont have the file .ssh/authorized_keys2 on the box, am i meant to make it or do i need to dl it?
<viator> nvidia
<viator> problem?
<LeeJunFan> Emess: make it
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: Have you enabled multiverse/universe?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in my repos
<LeeJunFan> Emess: just put the pub keys in you wish to be able to log in.
<_josh> oh, lol not yet
<_josh> haven't gotten that far
<_josh> my bad
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<viator> i like krita
<Emess> LeeJunFan: its jsut an empty file plaintext that i fill with the pub data?
<viator> but im just too used to the gimp
<LeeJunFan> viator: I did until I just lost a pic of my kid.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do it, and...try 'sudo apt-get install qtparted' again. ;)
<_josh> thanks
<LeeJunFan> Emess: yep, just copy your pub key and paste it into that file for each user.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Krita has potential, but I still like GIMP better.
<Emess> ok, any particular exntension i should give it or its fine without one?
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: only thing I don't like about gimp is all the stinking windows on the desktop. Pain to manage that.
<LeeJunFan> Emess: no extension just .ssh/authorized_keys
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: True, but that's not enough to make me use Krita. :)
<Emess> ok, thanks a lot
<_josh> cheeseburgerman do i use adept package updater
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: true.
<LeeJunFan> Emess: np.
<_josh> that is the repository prog?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: You can use any text editor
<CheeseBurgerMan> you just have to run it as root
<viator> gimp should use tabs thatsa true
<_josh> oh ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'kdesu [program]  /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_josh> how do i get it root?
<CheeseBurgerMan> What I just said. :)
<Emess> mmm for some reason i need to setup the network on it eery time i boot....
<_josh> ok
<viator> what ever you doto your network add those lines to etc/network /interfaces
<Emess> ?
<_josh> cheeseburgerman where do i turn on the universe repositories?
<_josh> is that under adept pagage updater?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> not sure, I don't use adept very often
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try this 'kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_josh> nothing happens
<viator> open the cli
<viator> and do sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, then listen to viator, I don't use nano. :P
<_josh> cli?
<viator> konsole
<viator> commandline
<CheeseBurgerMan> command line interface, aka conosle
<CheeseBurgerMan> console*
<_josh> ok
<stephenkl> Can someone tell me what the optimum size for one's root partition should be?
<_josh> is that the terminal or run console
<viator> same thing
<_josh> ok
<dumbkiwi> stephenkl: Depends on what other partitions you intend having
<_josh> still nothing happens
<viator> you can type konsole
<viator> from the run command box
<_josh> i have konsole open
<viator> ok
<_josh> i type in sudo nano /etc/sources.list and nothing happens
<viator> typ cd /etc/apt
<stephenkl> dumbkiwi: I'm using a separate /home, is that what you mean?
<_josh> nothing
<stephenkl> I want to know how much space i need for the OS, not my /home stuff
<_josh> does adept have to be closed?
<viator> does iot show
<viator> your in the apt dir
<viator> now
<emmakelley> Hi
<viator> next to your cursor there
<emmakelley> Hi
<viator> yes
<_josh> i am confused
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: Close Adept, Open Konsole, and paste in 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' (don't paste the quotes)
<dumbkiwi> stephenkl: I'd say 10GB to be safe
<_josh> what am i looking for
<emmakelley> kubuntu is cool
<viator> dont be confused
<viator> your looking for a file
<viator> the files name is sources.list
<stephenkl> dumbkiwi: ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> emmakelley: Yep, that's why we use it. :)
<viator> you can only edit it as root or as a sudoer
<stephenkl> yeah dapper seems to use about 5 gigs
<emmakelley> yeah
<_josh> I did that
<_josh> now what
<emmakelley> edubuntu is cool to
<emmakelley> But in schoo; they use windows
<emmakelley> school
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: what did you do? DId you paste the command?
<_josh> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK.
<_josh> it did something
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> It opened the /etc/apt/sources.list in vi
<CheeseBurgerMan> which is a console text editor
<_josh> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, see the lines that have a "#" before "deb" and "deb-src"?
<_josh> hold on a min
<_josh> some reason my sys is running stuff i typed in like 30min ago
<viator> :))
<_josh> i must have had a backlog of shit in here
<_chris_> hi can someone tell me what repo i can install jre from?
<viator> use blackdown
<_josh> ok back cheeseburger man
<_josh> i got to what u meant
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, OK
<_chris_> eh? can u tell me what to add to sources.list?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now, take out the "#", before all the "deb" and "deb-src" lines.
<CheeseBurgerMan> This uncomments them, making it so that apt doesn't ignore them.
<_josh> ok
<_josh> now what
<viator> i have the plf repos
<emmakelley> jre?
<noteventime> !easysources
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, now press escape, and then type it ':wq'
<viator> which has alot of extra stuff
<noteventime> !easysources
<CheeseBurgerMan> emmakelley: Java Runtime Environment
<noteventime> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<emmakelley> oh
<noteventime> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_josh> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: Now type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qtparted'
<emmakelley> robert?
<viator> # Penguin Liberation Front packages not available elsewhere deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<viator> is helpful :)
<_josh> this time it worked
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<viator> if you want libdvdcss2 w32codecs etc etc
<_josh> will the formater installed to the programs list then?
<_josh> or do i have to call it with a command?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Eh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure what you mean by that.
<viator> qtparted will show on the list
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<viator> after you install it
<_josh> ok
<_josh> thanks
<viator> sudo apt-get update
<_josh> it is installing now
<viator> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<viator> o cool
<viator> im just used to using the cli for apt
<CheeseBurgerMan> As am I. :)
<viator> i dont use adept or synaptic
<_josh> okj
<emmakelley> go on wallpaperstock and you'll get some nice backgrounds form the nature section
<viator> goto kdelook
<viator> http://www.kde-look.org/
<_josh> what category is gtparted in in the menus
* CheeseBurgerMan guesses
<CheeseBurgerMan> Look in system
<_josh> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> If not, look in utilities
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't know where it is, that's a guess. :)
<emmakelley> Anyone heard of tamagochi v3
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not I
<_josh> nothing happens when i run qtparted
<viator> lol
<Massacration> hi
<Massacration> everyone
<Massacration> good evening
<viator> somthing give me the impression josh is having problems
<_josh> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey, Massacration
<viator> josh you have an old system
<_josh> i just installed it andi can't get it to run
<viator> ?
<_josh> yeah older
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: run qtparted from a console.
<Massacration> hi cheeseburger
<_josh> tried
<viator> whats the specs
<Massacration> nice to see u again
<_josh> 400mhz
<_josh> 128mb ram
<viator> yeah
<viator> well
<viator> itsll tak a min
<_josh> ok
<_josh> everythign else runs fine
<Massacration> is there anyway to update de brezy5.10 to the new dapper?
<viator> think about this vista to run with all the eyecandy at a DECENT rate you need a gig of ram
<noiesmo> Massacration, yes but may break your system you need to change the breezy to dapper in sources.list file then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Massacration> vista wil scuk
<CheeseBurgerMan> viator: I tried vista, it ran at a decent rate with 512MB of RAM
<CheeseBurgerMan> With the default eyecandy at least, I didn't check to see if there was more.
<viator> i would say 512 minimum
<Massacration> I updated from kubuntu 5.0.4 to 5.1.0 and worked fine
<viator> that might be what it says on their packaging when released
<McScruff> i have used so many os's and i have now stuck to kubuntu as main os on pc and lappy both dueling with winxp
<Massacration> I think vista won't be any different
<Massacration> from XP
<Massacration> which sucks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Massacration: This is only a beta - it's not the final product. It broke on Flight 6, don't know if it does with the new beta.
<viator> its prettier and has some features that make it a little more secure
<Massacration> that's ok i ll not update...
<Massacration> but it's still based on ms dos
<McScruff> Massacration: you say xp sucks but i cant go without it, if i dont duel boot i still need it in a vm
<Massacration> off course me neither...
<viator> what do you run in windows
<Massacration> i wish i could
<McScruff> i run many windows only tools
<Massacration> I work with softwares made in C# .net
<McScruff> like nintendo ds homebrew stuff
<m5m> Does anyone here run fetchmail and have a clue what might be preventing it to delivering mail locally via system smtp???
<viator> mono
<viator> :)
<Massacration> say mono to my boss and he will laugh
<viator> you mean ya snag games :P
<m5m> I'm getting fetchmail error "SMTP connect to localhost failed
<Massacration> they don't wanna port anything to linux
<viator> ofcourse not mass
<viator> cause they are BRAINWASHED
<Massacration> 'cause they don't have any client demand
<viator> lol
<viator> well i see that
<Massacration> nothing to fo with brainwash
<McScruff> also i need windows for the 1 thing i cnat live without "Football manager 2006" and i dont want to ruin it by useing wine
<Massacration> money is the word
<Massacration> small company
<Massacration> www.mobiltec.com.br
<emmakelley> McScruff: Don't use wine
<viator> i dont know why in 2006 there windows only or linux only or mac only executables
<Massacration> why}?
<Massacration> is there any fix for that?
<Massacration> multiplataform exe?
<viator> everything should be univeral not making calls for things that are only on certain os's
<Emess> my inet config keeps resetting when i reboot, so i  have to reconfigure my network every time i boot, is there a way to make it stay?
<Massacration> universal libs?
<viator> somthing like that yes
<Massacration> like java
<viator> or atleast an improved java
<viator> yep
<Massacration> yeah java is still too slow
<Massacration> vista won't be based on .NET anymore, is this true?
<viator> dunno
<Massacration> why can't I run 2 audios at the same time in kubuntu? this really pisses me off
<_josh> would qtparted not run if i need updates from adept
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: I'm not sure why qtpared isn't running.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try running it in a console, and pastebin the output.
<_josh> should i try reinstalling it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<_josh> i try to run through console too
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you get an error?
<viator> close everything EXCEPT irc
<_josh> no, nothing
<McScruff> Massacration: audio thing is something to do with arts
<viator> f-arts
<_josh> i even look in the task manager thing and nothing runs when i run it
<viator> lol
<viator> im asking you is anything else open?
<viator> running
<_josh> just this
<viator> or
<viator> for fun in the console try sudo qtparted
<_josh> are there any tasks that would prevent qtparted from working
<viator> not really
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try running it in the console, and pastebin the output
<viator> is this a live cd josh or a hd install?
<_josh> hdinstall
<_josh> it ran now
<_josh> why wont it run from the menu?
<viator> it was a permission prob
<Massacration> arts? but its installed correctly
<_josh> how do i get my account to have all permissions?
<McScruff> like root ?
<_josh> yeah i guess
<McScruff> you do know thats not a good idea
<_josh> i want my user account to have all permissions
<_josh> i dont care
<_josh> i am the only user
<viator> ya cant run as root in kubuntu
<viator> chmod
<viator> the file
<McScruff> stick yourself in the root group
<CheeseBurgerMan> viator: Yes you can. sudo -i
<_josh> so how do i go about running things that need root
<CheeseBurgerMan> kdesu <app>
<viator> well yes
<viator> but
<McScruff> sudo kcontrol
<_josh> sudo kcontrol
<McScruff> &run kcontrol as root
<viator> theres no "login"  from kdm
<viator> :P
<_josh> k
<McScruff> sudo will run wiith root privs
<CheeseBurgerMan> viator: True
<CheeseBurgerMan> But you can go to a console login, and then use sudo -i, and then run 'startx'
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Generally though, you don't need to run as root, so it's not a big deal anyway. ;)
<viator> yep
<viator> i can login to from kdm as root though
<_josh> i just have to remember to run anythign from the console with sudo to run it if i need it to run in root?
<viator> Linux mepis1 2.6.15-20-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Apr 6 13:43:48 EDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: Generally if it's a GUI app, you should use kdesu
<_josh> ok
<viator> with dapper as my base :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm still on breezy, and plan to stay that way until Dapper final is out. :)
<McScruff> CheeseBurgerMan: both my machines are on dapper
<McScruff> lappy and desktop
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, mine's not. :)
<viator> im using mepis 6.0
<McScruff> i was on that
<McScruff> Sysinfo for 'Laptop': Linux 2.6.15-20-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)Mprocessor1.40GHz at 1396 MHz (2795 bogomips), , RAM: 416/496MB, 83 proc's, 1.45h up
<CheeseBurgerMan> System Information for    [ kworld ] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<CheeseBurgerMan> CPU Info                  AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-28 797.726 Mhz   1568.76 Bogomips
<CheeseBurgerMan> HD Info                   80GB total storage capacity
<CheeseBurgerMan> Memory                    240.457/462.977MB
<CheeseBurgerMan> Processes                 90
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uptime                    2 days
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's an annoying amount of lines. :\
<McScruff> lol
<McScruff> its been updated :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<viator> not thewhats the command for sys info again?
<McScruff>  - /sysinfo
<CheeseBurgerMan> /sysinfo
<McScruff> for konversation anyway
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, I don't remember what you do for irssi. :P
<Massacration> is there anyway to knemo shows when you disconnect your pc from the network, like windows does?
<viator> nope not for xcha
<viator> t
<Massacration> xcha?
<CheeseBurgerMan> xchat
<CheeseBurgerMan> viator: I don't think that xchat has it
<Massacration> which program do you use to visualize your network activities?
<Massacration> I use Knemo...
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't use any. :P
<Massacration> is ther anyway to install gnome in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Massacration> and how do i start it? which gui will strt first?
<Massacration> which other gui could i use with kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You get to choose
<apricot> file browser in kubuntu?
<stephenkl> Damn, I forgot how to tell KDE how to change focus rules
<stephenkl> anyone remember?
<CheeseBurgerMan> apricot: Konqueror
<stephenkl> I know it's in kcontrol somewhere
<CheeseBurgerMan> stephenkl: I'm not sure
<apricot> ok, can i import contacts from thunderbird to Kontact?
<apricot> thunderbird want start, why is that?
<devin__> is the kubuntu LTS dapper drake pretty stable?
<McScruff> [03:57]  <apricot> thunderbird want start, why is that? <<want typo for wont?
<apricot> wont
<McScruff> open a konsole and goto start it , it will give an error
<apricot> ?
<viator> Sysinfo for 'mepis1': Linux 2.6.15-20-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon at 1222 MHz (2447 bogomips), HD: 2/69GB, RAM: 491/502MB, 102 proc's, 3.4d up
<canllaith> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem where suspend-to-ram only works in gnome and not in KDE
<DeadS0ul> you acutally got that working in linux?
<canllaith> Works flawlessly in gnome and it used to work on KDE until I upgraded from breezy to dapper
<canllaith> Now it only works in gnome
<canllaith> This laptop has a great ACPI compliant bios
<DeadS0ul> ah
<canllaith> So if I hit fn f4 in gnome, the laptop goes to sleep. In KDE nothing happens.
<canllaith> If I select 'sleep' from the gnome logout dialog, the laptop goes to sleep.
<canllaith> but if I right click on klaptop icon and select 'suspend' once again nothing happens
<canllaith> This worked fine in breezy until I upgraded to dapper yesterday
<canllaith> k, and if I manually run klaptop-acpi-helper it sleeps fine :(
<DeadS0ul> are there any packages you might be missing?
<canllaith> I don't think so
<DeluxXx> hm weird after i updated i cant listen to music anymore without being an admin
<crimsun> DeluxXx: is your user still in the audio group?
<DeadS0ul> DeluxXx: add your user account to the audio group
<DeluxXx> where do i add it to the audiogroup ?
<DeadS0ul> open up kuser
<DeadS0ul> click on the groups tab
<DeadS0ul> look for the audio group, and check if your user name is there
<DeluxXx> hm looks like im in there
<crimsun> DeluxXx: pastebin ``ls -l /dev/snd''
<DeluxXx> sudo pastebin ``ls -l /dev/snd''
<DeluxXx> sudo: pastebin: command not found
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DeluxXx> ah srry =)
<DeadS0ul> he's asking you to check the permissions of your sound devices ..do ls -l /dev/snd and check the group and permissions your sound devices are assigned
<DeluxXx> ok =)
<DeadS0ul> =)
<DeluxXx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12759
<DeadS0ul> seems right
<DeadS0ul> hmm. ..you can play sound files are root, or using sudo, but you can't when you're a user?
<crimsun> DeluxXx: pastebin ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<DeadS0ul> he did that
<DeadS0ul> oh no he didn't =|
<DeluxXx> srry
<DeluxXx> wait a sec
<canllaith> ok, I know where it's fouling up now.
<DeadS0ul> where?
<canllaith> when I suspend from the gui the suspend is hanging when it calls dcop kded for some reason
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> might as well submit a bug report.
<DeadS0ul> dammit juk doesn't query musicbrainz anymore
<DeluxXx> srry guys my http ports get blocked at 12 and i just wanted to send the stuff on pastebin
<DeluxXx> can i paste it ?
<robotgeek> DeluxXx: yeah, put it on pastebin
<DeluxXx> cant
<robotgeek> DeluxXx: use #flood
<DeluxXx> k i pasted it
<crimsun> DeluxXx: what error do you get with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<DeluxXx> aplay: test_wavefile:726: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<crimsun> hmm, you have more serious issues
<DeluxXx> hm sounds great ^^
<crimsun> ``lsmod''
<DeadS0ul> what happens when you try that as root?
<DeluxXx> you mean lsmod or aplay .. ?
<DeadS0ul> aplay
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DeadS0ul> heh wahs't you make him pase
<Hobbsee> clearly that was a long flood
<DeadS0ul> paste
<Hobbsee> huh?
<DeadS0ul> what did you make him paste even
<DeadS0ul> ahh..nm..need a drink..bbs
<Hobbsee> i dont know....i didnt ask anything
<_josh> cheeseburgerman, i can't get qtparted to format my drive
<_josh> and i am using the kdesu to open it
<_josh> it runs, but i can't get it to format a drive
<DeadS0ul> that nick always makes me hungry
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: What happens?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DeadS0ul: You have now noticed the power of the CheeseBurgerMan of Steel!
<_josh> it opens, but it has the options for deleting and formating greyed out
<DeadS0ul> until cheeseburgermanwithmushrooms and his bro cheeseburgermanwithbacon come along
<_josh> and i am using kdesu to open it
<_josh> in console
<stephenkl> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> _josh: I'm not sure why, to be honest.
<_josh> when i first opened it the first time there was an option to format and delete, but now the option is gone
<_josh> it isnt asking me for my root password anymore
<temifowl> hey a quick one, how do i open sources.list again :P
<DeadS0ul> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<temifowl> thanks :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can't edit it unless you're root. :)
<temifowl> ya lol
<temifowl> hey anyone know if theres another way to get flash player then dling it?
<robotgeek> temifowl, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<temifowl> thanks
<stephenkl> Can someone tell me how to get the little katapult icon in my taskbar
<stephenkl> so I can right click and configure it
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: alt+f2, katapult, ctrl+c
<stephenkl> Hobbsee: oh wow thx
<Hobbsee> stephenkl: not a problem :)
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<tiglionabbit> hello
<tiglionabbit> I'm new to kubuntu, so I have a few questions.  First of all, konsole is chopping off the ends of letters like m that go outside the box...  how can I change the font so it doens't do that?
<tiglionabbit> oh, fixed it.  Secondly, it didn't install properly.  After installing 84% of the packages after the restart, it said some didn't install properly and I may experience problems, and that I'd have to fix this manually
<tiglionabbit> how do I fix something like that?
<tyler> Whats the command for print screen in Kubuntu
<robotgeek> tyler: press the print screen button (in dapper), otherwise install ksnapshot
<Hobbsee> tiglionabbit: sudo dpkg-configure -a i think
<mzinz> how do i register my nickname
<Emess>  /nickserv register password
<mzinz> Emess: it says the beta for dapper came out.. would u advise people to get it or to wait for the final? or any clue?
<Emess> me? id wait for the full distro, but im pretty new to k/ubuntu
<mzinz> ya
* Emess is a slacker
<tiglionabbit> why doesn't kubuntu include kynaptic?
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: cause you have adept
<Emess> why doesnt kubuntu include slackware?
<robotgeek> Emess: oh, apt-get install it :P
<barby> dapper-beta?
<barby> O_o
<barby> boy
<barby> i've a problem
<barby> i start kubuntu
<crimsun> robotgeek: emacs install slackware? :p
<robotgeek> crimsun: parse error :)
<barby> arriving to cheecking root file system
<barby> and doesn't find it
<tiglionabbit> dwarg adept's hanging on me
<ice_1963> i use synaptic in kde :)
<tiglionabbit> does kubuntu use qt4?
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: nope, qt4 is not usable right now
<tiglionabbit> not usable?
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean by that?  I've used it
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: qt4? are you sure?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<rohan> and, being on kubuntu dapper beta, i really dont like this "Simplified Konqueror" how do i get back the original one ?
<robotgeek> tiglionabbit: well, kubuntu doesn't use (and i don't think it's going to be in dapper +1 even)
<robotgeek> rohan: check the faq on www.kubuntu.org
<tiglionabbit> hm.  I wonder why not.  It really simplifies things from previous versions, and it's finally free for windows and mac as well-- portability
<rohan> robotgeek: hi ! we meet again :)
<robotgeek> rohan: hey
<rohan> robotgeek: and, that FAQ applies to dapper?
<robotgeek> rohan: sure, you could also check for stuff in the Kubuntu Docs in Help menu
<rohan> oh, never thought of those, robotgeek , thanks
* robotgeek points rohan to the Kubuntu Desktop Guide in the help menu :)
<rohan> robotgeek: :)
<rohan> robotgeek: you sure that the original konqueror method is there in kubuntu docs ? then i will fish deeper
<robotgeek> rohan: yeah, i think i put it in there
<rohan> robotgeek: oh, ok
<robotgeek> rohan: it is there in the webbrowsing section
<rohan> robotgeek: aha, thanks.. i was waiting for you ;)
<tiglionabbit> grr.  Adept lets me mark incompatible changes and then just fails when I try to install them
<rohan> How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles?
<rohan> :D
<tiglionabbit> but it never tells me they're not going to work beforehand
<rohan> robotgeek: that didnt do it, do i need to logout and back in kde ?
<robotgeek> rohan: not sure, probably not
<rohan> :(
<rohan> hmm.. kubuntu has got konqi to look like ff :D
* robotgeek doesn't know what rohan is talking about
<rohan> robotgeek: nevermind, silly joke.
<rohan> ah, no k3b-mp3 packages ?
<rohan> err.. how do i select which locales to generate ? dpkg-reconfigure locales does not give the list, as it used to, in older ubuntu 5.10
<rohan> hmm.. how do i configure what locales to generate ?
<TheChronoTrigger> does anyone have experience with sendmail? I'm trying to get php to have mail support, and it seems to need sendmail. I've tried installing send mail, but it keeps failing. Anyone have any ideas?
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: maybe php-mail package needs to be installed, i am not sure
<TheChronoTrigger> hmm.. I'll check.. thanks
<wawb> Heya, how do I setup users/dirs for vsftp?
<rohan> aha, on dapper the konsole icon is broken
<rohan> the small icon shown in menus
<Hobbsee> rohan: why broken?
<Hobbsee> well, how broken?
<rohan> does not show
<rohan> i set my panel size to small
<rohan> and added the konsole application
<rohan> and even in the menus, the icon shows a black
<rohan> *blank
<rohan> the big 48x48 icon is fine
<rohan> the smaller one is broken, i think
<rohan> whats the package that provides the "crystal" icon set ?
<rohan> on kubuntu dapper ofcourse :P
<Hobbsee> rohan: apt-cache search crystal
<rohan> why didnt they name the icon set Krystal ? then it would have been unique
<Hobbsee> upstream is named crystal
<rohan> whoa! there is no package for kde-icons-crystal on the cd of kubuntu dapper text install
<Hobbsee> !info kde-icons-crystal dapper
<ubotu> kde-icons-crystal: (Crystal icon theme for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 3.7-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1521 kB, Installed size: 3412 kB
<Hobbsee> universe, yeah
<DeadS0ul1`> yeah i foudn it too hehe
<DeadS0ul1`> thank god for apt-cache search
<DeadS0ul1`> i remember my rpmfind days
<rohan> but from where is the kubuntu install getting the crystal icons ?
<DeadS0ul> what do you mean?
<DeadS0ul> from where...?
<rohan> robotgeek: oh, well konqui is fine after restarting kde
<rohan> :o koffice 1.5 will not make it to dapper officially ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: it may
<rohan> Hobbsee: then why the unofficial pkgs on kubuntu.org ? for people who cant wait ?
<crimsun> packages on kubuntu.org are _official_
<Hobbsee> rohan: there's a main inclusion report in at the moment, IIRC
<Hobbsee> they're waiting to see if they will be included in
<rohan> crimsun: yes, i just said that.
<crimsun> it's probably the one exception to the archive.u.c rule
<Hobbsee> crimsun: which rule is that?
<crimsun> rohan: you did?
<Hobbsee> oh...yeah...
<Hobbsee> about official packages, yeah
<rohan> crimsun: yes.
<rohan> 13:04 < rohan> Hobbsee: then why the unofficial pkgs on kubuntu.org ? for people who cant wait ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: unofficial is not the same as official
<crimsun> sorry, but I only see "unofficial" whereas I'm referring to official
<rohan> oh, sorry, my mistakte in reading.
<Hobbsee> :P
<ecker> has anyone ever gotten this error. kubuntu A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: divxc32.dll     This is a new install of dapper drake kubuntu and im getting the error in kaffeine
<n3storm> hi everyone
<ecker> Hello
<rohan> if i have a file, how can i find which package does it belong to ?
<smoosh> hi. how can hi speed up my dvd player? hdparm don't work fine...
<dumbkiwi> Does anyone have the audiocd:/ kio-slave running on konqueror.  I just get 100% cpu usage, and nothing else
<rohan> is there some way i can tell apt to install the dependencies of a package, but not the pkg itself ? (not build-dep, just runtime deps)
<smoosh> dumbkiwi: yes, but mine don't use 100% cpu..
<smoosh> how can i spped up my dvd player, hdparam work only if i run cdda2wav....
<cfraz89> hi
<tvo> rohan, dpkg -S for finding out to which package a file belongs
<tvo> oops he left already :/
<Mastus> Good morning everyone, and could you help me a bit... Is this a mission impossible: fglrx (using Radeon 9550se) and tv-out?
<cossidhon> Is there a way to disable all popup messages from knetworkmanager?
<cfraz89> i havent found one yet
<cfraz89> i have been looking too
<cossidhon> It's distracting me
<chx> hi. i have a strange problem, which irks me ever since my desktop runs Linux. Internet browsing is not 'smooth'. With IE, I click a page and it's there. Under Opera/FF/Konqueror there is a visbile wait. It's quite possible that the time from click to full page is the same, but it feels slower :(
<cfraz89> its annoying when you log in to get flooded with popups
<cfraz89> chx, maybe you could try increasing the cache size?
<chx> And this is definitely ISP related, I have two ISPs (one cable, one wifi) and I get the same from both.
<cfraz89> i think ie uses lots of cache by default
<chx> mmmm
<cfraz89> konqueror uses 5
<cfraz89> which isnt much
<chx> Opera uses 20
<chx> of disk cache
<chx> i upped to 400
<chx> we shall see
<cfraz89> ok
<Mastus> I wonder whether is possible to "Force TV detection" in xorg.conf?
<smoosh> hdparam setting are enabled only after that i've run cdda2wav.... how can i fix this?
<cfraz89> ?
<smoosh> i can extract a cd audio tracks at max speed with kaudio, only if first run cdcd2wav from console...
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> you can use sudo hdparm -D 1 /dev/cdrom
<cfraz89> you can edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<cfraz89> for setting on boot
<smoosh> cfraz89: it's already set, and the dma is enabled...
<DeadS0ul> there's an /etc/hdparm.conf that runs at boot time
<smoosh> DeadS0ul: yes
<cfraz89> have you set it up?
<smoosh> cfraz89: yes
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> so you get dma on boot, but not max speed ripping?
<DeadS0ul> i don't hink i have, i'm gonna try it out
<DeadS0ul> hahah sweet
<cfraz89> maybe you could just put cdda2wav in your kde autostart
<smoosh> cfraz89: yes, the dma is on, but i got max speed ripping only first i run "cdda2wav with paramiters" from console
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> maybe you could make it do that every time you logind
<cfraz89> put the cdda2wav command in .kde/Autostart
<smoosh> cfraz89: ok, i'll try
<cfraz89> that way you dont have to do it manually
<cfraz89> what command would it be?
<cfraz89> because my cd ripping is soooo sloooowwww
<smoosh> i've uset this: "cdda2wav -D /dev/hda -x -d0 -t1" -t1 is for extract the first track only...
<cfraz89> so you actually have to rip a track?
<smoosh> cfraz89: yes, but with cdca2wav all work fine...
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> do you tell kaudiocreator doesnt work max speed because it is slow?
<smoosh> cfraz89: yes, but when i run cdda2wav, also kaudiocreator is speed...
<cfraz89> i think cdda2wav sets the drive speed
<cfraz89> you should be able to do the same with hdparm
<cfraz89> hdparm -E
<smoosh> cfraz89: i understand... great...
<cfraz89> i hope its right
<cfraz89> im not sure how you would set it from /etc/hdparm.conf
<cfraz89> but i think your drive should be set to max speed at boot anyway shouldnt it?
<smoosh> cfraz89: now i try to set the speed in hdparm.conf and reboot... and then i let you know if it work or not...
<cfraz89> ok
<smoosh> cfraz89: no, it don't work :(
<Mastus> reboot ->
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> smoosh, how did you set it in hdparm.conf?
<smoosh> cfraz89: command_line {
<smoosh> cfraz89: hdparm -E52 -d1 /dev/hda
<smoosh> cfraz89: }
<cfraz89> does that work?
<smoosh> cfraz89: no :(
<cfraz89> i mean can you actually do that
<cfraz89> is it legal
<smoosh> yes, but i don't understand why it don't work...
<lackdiant_> hi, before having my kubuntu dapper i had a debian and i could print perfectly, but now i'm trying to configure my epson stylus and kubuntu doesn't want to install it
<lackdiant_> i don't know what packages i need
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> lackdiant_:  the default install should support it
<cfraz89> what happens when you try to isntall it?
<lackdiant_> ok one moment
<lackdiant_> kcontrol recognise my printer
<lackdiant_> it appears the controller in the list
<cfraz89> controller?
<lackdiant_> well, my english is not perfect :P
<cfraz89> sorry
<lackdiant_> when i select my printer
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> in printers, it shows up?
<lackdiant_> an error appears
<cfraz89> about connecting to cups?
<lackdiant_> saying me there's no driver or i don't have permission
<lackdiant_> i'm trying on cups, in kcontrol
<cfraz89> peripherals->Printers ?
<lackdiant_> yes
<lackdiant_> i tried also on localhost:631 but it doesn't accept my password
<cfraz89> hmm
<lackdiant_> the error that appears (in spanish) is: Imposible cargar el controlador solicitado:
<lackdiant_> Imposible crear el controlador Foomatic [Epson-Stylus_Color_670,gimp-print] . O bien el controlador no existe, o usted no dispone de los permisos necesarios para realizar esa operacin.
<cfraz89> so as soon as you go to printers you get error?
<lackdiant_> no
<lackdiant_> only in the last dialog
<lackdiant_> when i select a driver
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> are you in the group lpadmin?
<lackdiant_> it seems there aren't these drivers
<cfraz89> and administrators?
<lackdiant_> mmmmm maybe not
<lackdiant_> sorry
<cfraz89> its ok
<lackdiant_> when i do these operations i'm admin
<lackdiant_> because i press the root button before configuring the printer
<cfraz89> it shouldnt matter
<lackdiant_> aha
<cfraz89> as long as you are in lpadmin group
<lackdiant_> i think i'm not in that group
<cfraz89> i hope thats it
<cfraz89> i could be wrong
<lackdiant_> well, how can i do it
<lackdiant_> in kuser
<cfraz89> click on your user
<cfraz89> and press modify
<lackdiant_> ok
<lackdiant_> these are my secondary groups
<lackdiant_> adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<lackdiant_> lpadmin appears :P
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> so you are in it
<cfraz89> hmmmmm
<cfraz89> i was thinking
<cfraz89> is there a gutenprint version of the driver?
<smoosh> cfraz89: bye :)
<lackdiant_> one moment
<cfraz89> cya
<lackdiant_> yes
<lackdiant_> there's one
<cfraz89> try that?
<cfraz89> its gimp-print 5.0
<lackdiant_> EPSON Stylus Color 670 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-rc2 [English] 
<cfraz89> it should work better
<lackdiant_> but there's no info about this driver
<cfraz89> try it
<lackdiant_> i press try button
<cfraz89> ok
<lackdiant_> and window closes
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> doesnt sound good
<lackdiant_> sigsegv
<cfraz89> maybe you could try reinstalling cups
<lackdiant_> L in aptitude
<lackdiant_> well cfraz89 thanks for your help, i'm trying later :P
<cfraz89> ook
<cfraz89> sorry i couldnt help
<lackdiant_> another question
<cfraz89> yep
<lackdiant_> i have my registered nick lackdiant but yesterday i had to reboot
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> and its still logged on?
<lackdiant_> and since then i can't come with this nick
<lackdiant_> yes
<cfraz89> i think i know what to do
<cfraz89> use /msg nickserv reckover lackdiant <password>
<cfraz89> sorry, use /msg nickserv recover lackdiant <password>
<lackdiant_> ah ok
<lackdiant_> jajaja
<cfraz89> it should kick lackdiant
<lackdiant> ooooooook!
<lackdiant> :D
<lackdiant> thanks
<cfraz89> np
<lackdiant> i had to put also /msg NickServ RELEASE lackdiant to release the nickname before the timeout
<cfraz89> oh ok
<lackdiant> well i log out
<lackdiant> thanks
<lackdiant> bye!
<cfraz89> cya
<Mastus> some progress: Added the "ForceMonitors" "CRT, TV" in xorg.conf... and now it detects tv (no picture though)
<Mastus> there still must be something missing from xorg.conf...
<tiglionabbit> so uh, in kubuntu, how do I get sound to work in games?
<tiglionabbit> I can hear amarok, but I can't hear wine or chromium
<cfraz89> try killing artsd
<tiglionabbit> is there a more elegant solution, involving configuration?  I'll try that first
<cfraz89> you can configure to disable arts :)
<cfraz89> first make sure its the problem
<tiglionabbit> tried killing artsd but no differenc
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> is there anything else running which could be using the soundcard?
<tiglionabbit> killed stuff and now I can hear it
<tiglionabbit> well, i can hear chromium but not wine
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> sorry im not too sure about wine
<cfraz89> try changing the sound driver?
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean and how?
<cfraz89> in wine
<cfraz89> i think there is a program called winecfg which lets you configure wine
<tiglionabbit> on apt?
<cfraz89> part of wine i think
<tiglionabbit> there's winesetuptk, but it conflicts with my version of wine
<cfraz89> nah
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> im pretty sure its winecfg
<cfraz89> or wineconfig
<cfraz89> it comes with the wine source builds at least
<tiglionabbit> you sure that's not for before you build it?
<cfraz89> yes
<cfraz89> its a program for setting wine's settings
<cfraz89> like sound and video drivers
<tiglionabbit> oh =P I do have it
<cfraz89> ah
<tiglionabbit> okay it doesn't seem to like me clicking on the audio tab.  Say uh, how do I get my artsd stuff back the way it was?
<tiglionabbit> (restart x?)
<cfraz89> nah
<cfraz89> just run artsd again
<tiglionabbit> /etc/init.d/artsd restart ?
<cfraz89> jsut artsd
<tiglionabbit> really?  It seemed to have quite a few instances before
<cfraz89> you might want to lower its timeout so that chromium can get sound
<tiglionabbit> how do I do that?
<cfraz89> it multithreads when its using the soundcard
<cfraz89> in system settings
<cfraz89> sound and multimedia
<cfraz89> sound system
<cfraz89> turn autosuspend down to about 5 seconds
<tiglionabbit> okay
<tiglionabbit> error while initializing the sound server
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> maybe should login again
<tiglionabbit> yeah..
<tiglionabbit> brb
<cfraz89> make sure chromium and wine arent running
<tiglionabbit> had to do a full restart to get arts working again
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> sorry
<tiglionabbit> and the 5 second delay thing didn't make chromium work
<cfraz89> it means that you should be able to play chromium 5 seconds after arts has finished playing a sound
<tiglionabbit> oh, it does work then
<cfraz89> so either you started chromium before the  seconds of the login sound
<tiglionabbit> I guess it was too soon after the startup noise
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> cool
<tiglionabbit> can I make that 0 seconds without any problems?
<cfraz89> i think 1 is minimum
<cfraz89> it should be ok too
<tiglionabbit> why don't we use alsa?
<cfraz89> chromium doesnt
<cfraz89> its kind of old
<tiglionabbit> ya
<cfraz89> but arts doe
<tiglionabbit> I was able to get it to be happy with alsa on my other install-- that one was ubuntu
<cfraz89> chromium?
<tiglionabbit> yes.  I mean I made everything else alsa and chromium still played sound
<cfraz89> maybe it was piped through esd or arts
<tiglionabbit> I killed esd I believe =P
<cfraz89> if you used 'artsdsp chromium' it will work with alsa
<tiglionabbit> oo
<cfraz89> but also drop sound quality
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> say, how do I get konsole to not do beeps by default?
<cfraz89> settings -> bell ->none
<tiglionabbit> yeah but it doesn't remember
<cfraz89> oh
<tiglionabbit> "save as default"?
<cfraz89> yeah
<tiglionabbit> cool
<tiglionabbit> =D!!   Cave Story is working, with sound!  Dig that chip music, yeah
<tiglionabbit> wow, that's some bad sound lag though
<tiglionabbit> nearly a second late
<cfraz89> whats cave story?
<tiglionabbit> a really awesomely retro game made by only one person, who goes by "Pixel"
<cfraz89> cool
<tiglionabbit> you play as a robot who wakes up on this floating island and has to stop the evil doctor from taking over the world with rabit bunnies
<tiglionabbit> *rabid
<cfraz89> awesome
<tiglionabbit> it's so awesome that it has three endings, the latter of which are significantly harder to get
<cfraz89> cool its japanese
<tiglionabbit> yep
<tiglionabbit> unfortunately, I'm not so sure about the emulation here yet..
<cfraz89> your running it through wine?
<tiglionabbit> I played it on windows
<cfraz89> try dosbox
<cfraz89> gtg
<tiglionabbit> just trying to see if it'll work on linux so I can show it to some linuxy friends
<theD3viL> how to save session in kde if i have selected "restore manualy saved season"?
<adb> hi, anyone know how to install openoffice 2.0.2 with breezy?
<adb> i see dapper has that - so maybe upgrading to dapper would do it
<adb> but i do not know how to do that either
<tiglionabbit> anyone know how to fix sound delay from certain programs?
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<bimberi> adb: ^^^^ (although it's 2.0.1)
<Pupeno> What do I have to do to play a divx, I have installed the gstreamer plug in, yet, kaffeine doesn't play it.
<Pupeno> is there some server to re-start ?
<adb> ubotu, bimberi: what if i install using the .deb file from the official openoffice.org site?
<ubotu> adb: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Pupeno> adb: not recommended.
<Mastus> Pupeno: Have you ran gst-register-0.8
<noteventime> Is there any way to tunnel all sound in the system through alsa?
<noteventime> I mean artS
<Pupeno> Mastus: no, is it needed to get the new plug ins to work ?
<adb> Pupeno: what might go wrong?
<Mastus> Pupeno: Yes. Had the same thing with monkey audio-plugin and Amarok...
<Pupeno> adb: at best, it just won't install due to dependency problems.
<Pupeno> Mastus: ok, let me see.
<adb> Pupeno: how about and upgrage to dapper?
<Pupeno> adb: what with an upgrade to dapper ?
<LeeJunFan> noteventime: no, but you can use artsdsp per application.
<noteventime> I know, hmm, to bad
<Pupeno> Mastus: I still can't see the video.
<adb> Pupeno: ah, maybe dapper is not what i want - Kubuntu 6.06 LTS  will give me ooo 2.0.2
<Mastus> did you sudo the command or ran it as a user?
<Pupeno> as a user.
<Pupeno> (it worked: Rebuilding user_registry (/home/pupeno/.gstreamer-0.8/registry.xml) ...)
<adb> Pupeno: but i need to know how to upgrade a kubuntu installation
<jpatrick> adb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pupeno> adb: do whatever you want, but all those paths lead to un-stabilities and problems, be prepare to solve them.
<Pupeno> Mastus: even as root, it still doesn't show the video :(
<Pupeno> Mastus: nevermind, I'll use the Xine engine for now.
<adb> Pupeno: do you know of a web page that shows how to upgrade a kubuntu installation?
<jpatrick> Pupeno: xine's better
<LeeJunFan> yes, and it's the default engine in dapper too [xine] .
<Pupeno> adb: I believe that when Kubuntu is released, upgrade information is released with it.
<Pupeno> LeeJunFan: really ?
<LeeJunFan> Pupeno: yep.
<Pupeno> I know that xine might be better now, but gstreamer seems like a better design.
<LeeJunFan> adb: you'd have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change any instances of breezy to dapper, and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> adb: dapper is 6.06, it's in development still, so there may be some problems.
<LeeJunFan> Pupeno: I'd say a design that works is better. :p I've never had good luck with gstreamer.
<adb> LeeJunFan: i have downloaded a stack of .deb files from the openoffice.org site. what are the chances of them working and how do i get apt to use them?
<Pupeno> LeeJunFan: I disagree. Most things working currently are worst designs that things being developed on now... If we stick to what works we would be still using arcane programming languages like C.
<jpatrick> adb: "dpkg -i *.deb" them
<adb> jpatrick: thanks
<LeeJunFan> Pupeno: you mean like the kernel?
<Pupeno> oh! we are still using arcane programming languages like C!
<Pupeno> Well, some people move forward... at least, most of us are not using Cobol anymore :)
<LeeJunFan> adb: you may want to use the --dry-run with dpkg to see if it's all going install correctly.
<adb> LeeJunFan: too late :-)
<tiglionabbit> omg fixed audio lag using jack
<rohan> hi all, i installed kubuntu dapper a few hours back. then kdm was fine. now, it takes like 2 minutes to start it.
<rohan> the cursor just shows busy for a long time
<rohan> why is kdm lagging so much ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: before you even get to the password prompt?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: yes, before i get the password prompt. the screen is all black, and cursor shows the busy cursor
<LeeJunFan> rohan: have you changed your hostname? and if so did you change /etc/hosts to reflect 127.0.0.1 as your new hostname?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: i used the text install cd, and at time of install set my hostname to the default "ubuntu", and havent changed it since
<rohan> wtf!
<rohan> the line is etc hosts is -
<rohan> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu
<rohan> what may have cuased this problem ? and do i change it to "127.0.0.1" ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: which it should be if that's what your hostname is - ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> rohan: that is correct for a system with a hostname of ubuntu.
<rohan> strange is the fact that i have _never_ touched that file.
<rohan> 17:46 < rohan> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu  ----> is correct ? my host name is "ubuntu"
<LeeJunFan> rohan: yes, that's right.
<LeeJunFan> rohan: but do you also have an entry 127.0.0.1    localhost ?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: i dont know, do i remove that line ?
<rohan> and there is also all this ipv6 stuff in it .. i dont use ipv6, do i remove all that ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: you should probably have 2 lines starting with 127.0.0.1, one will be prepended to 'localhost' the other will have 'ubuntu'
<LeeJunFan> rohan: no, leave that all there.
<rohan> LeeJunFan: can you please paste your hosts so that i know ?
<LeeJunFan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/676714
<rohan> can someone please paste their /etc/hosts file for me, so that i get the proper layout ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: 127.x.x.x is your local machine. so 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 reach the same place. 127.0.0.1 should be localhost and 127.0.1.1 should be your hostname.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rohan, ip hostname.netowrk hostname
<rohan> LeeJunFan: so then my hosts file is correct
<LeeJunFan> rohan: follow the above link.
<LeeJunFan> rohan: so it seems
<rohan> rohan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<rohan> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<rohan> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> rohan: yes, that's right. That's not your problem.
<rohan> oh, then what do i do for kdm :S
<LeeJunFan> rohan: does running 'hostname' tell you your systems name is ubuntu?
<rohan> yes its ubuntu
<noteventime> !executable
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<rohan> i had got such problem, at that time my lo was no running. now lo is fine
<LeeJunFan> rohan: I'm not sure, perhaps the logfiles for kdm or Xorg will have some clues.
<rohan> X starts fine ... where are the logfiles for kdm ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: /var/log/kdm.log
<rohan> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<rohan> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory.
<rohan> i am getting that wacom error repeatedly
<LeeJunFan> rohan: do you have a wacom tablet?
<rohan> and this is interetsting
<rohan> krootimage: WARNING: failed to load SVG file /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.
<rohan> svgz
<rohan> LeeJunFan: no, its a desktop pc, and i have no tablet.
<LeeJunFan> rohan: odd, maybe try changing your wallpaper on the login screen.
<rohan> can someone please to "dpkg -S /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz" ?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: ^^^
<LeeJunFan> rohan: it's part of kubuntu-defaults which I don't have installed here.
<rohan> kubuntu-default-settings ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: yeah, that's it I think.
<paulvolk> Heloo
<paulvolk> I was just wondering what is the diffrence between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<rohan> also, dapper doesnt have that nifty menu in right click, for installing .debs ?
<cfraz89_away> i have it
<cfraz89_away> the menu
<rohan> paulvolk: Ubuntu uses gnome as main desktop, xubuntu uses xfce
<rohan> awww no
<rohan> cfraz89_away: :(
<cfraz89_away> :?
<rohan> cfraz89_away: why is my dapper install so broken
<cfraz89_away> is it a fresh install?
<rohan> yes.
<shogouki> cause its beta ?
<cfraz89_away> do you know how it broke?
<rohan> cfraz89_away: no.
<cfraz89_away> hmmm
<paulvolk> I did a fresh install and then I couldn't use adept it wouldn't work. nothing else went wrong except that.
<cfraz89_away> i think i figured out the adept errors
<rohan> tell me, whats the name of menu, or the menu under which its displayed, for installing .deb;s ?
<cfraz89_away> if adept fails to start
<paulvolk> How would I fix that?
<cfraz89_away> run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal
<cfraz89_away> its called kubuntu package menu
<paulvolk> why did you have the same problem?
<rohan> cfraz89_away: awww do you know what package provides it ?
<cfraz89_away> ill see if i can find it
<rohan> ok, no hurry
<cfraz89_away> paulvolk: sometimes i do
<paulvolk> oh ok
<cfraz89_away> if dpkg needs to ask a question adept will fail
<LeeJunFan> rohan: what do you want to bet - kubuntu-default-settings? :)
<rohan> LeeJunFan: heh :D
<rohan> LeeJunFan: i am reinstalling that on anyway
<paulvolk> it should be fixed though by the final release?
<cfraz89_away> i dont know
<cfraz89_away> if adept isnt upgraded then it wont be
<cfraz89_away> they need to make it parse dpkg questions
<cfraz89_away> instead of bombing out
<paulvolk> That problem better be fixed
<paulvolk> I don't want to upgrade to find out that I can't get any updates
<paulvolk> like what is the point of that?
<paulvolk> lol
<cfraz89_away> ewll running that command after adept is done fixes it
<adb> LeeJunFan: any quick way to back track and uninstall all the stuff a load of .deb files installed?
<rohan> also, is the "konsole" icon missing for you all dapper users, in the menu ? menu -> system -> Terminal program
<rohan> is that icon missing ?
<cfraz89_away> no
<cfraz89_away> wow your install really is messed
<cfraz89_away> if i were you id go for a complete kde reinstall
<rohan> how ?
<rohan> also, cfraz89_away , if you have time, please do "dpkg -S kubuntu-wallpaper.svgz" for me
<cfraz89_away> sudo apt-get remove kdebase && sudo-apt get install kdebase ?
<cfraz89_away> maybe
<cfraz89_away> ok
<cfraz89_away> actually dont do that
<cfraz89_away> bad idea
<cfraz89_away> package not found
<cfraz89_away> maybe you should do an apt-get check
<cfraz89_away> or reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<rohan> maybe i'll just change the wallpaper ;)
<cfraz89_away> lol
<cfraz89_away> i meant to fix your install
<cfraz89_away> well yeh it is kubuntu-default-settings which should give you the package menu
<rohan> what does apt-get check do ?
<cfraz89_away> checks dependencies
<rohan> rohan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get check
<rohan> Reading package lists... Done
<rohan> Building dependency tree... Done
<rohan> thats all
<cfraz89_away> so its ok
<paulvolk> How would I start an windows install via Wine off a CD?
<rohan> blaa, do i just go format and reinstal this thing ?
<cfraz89_away> you shouldnt have to
<cfraz89_away> maybe your kde settings are messed up
<cfraz89_away> have you tried deleting .kde ?
<rohan> then, what do i do about the konsole icon ?
<rohan> cfraz89_away: ok, will do that
<cfraz89_away> dont delete it
<rohan> but first this icon thing
<cfraz89_away> just rename it
<cfraz89_away> it might help with icon too
<cfraz89_away> login again
<rohan> cfraz89_away: cant, i use the default icon theme
<cfraz89_away> hmm
<cfraz89_away> well to fix it right click on kmenu and edit it
<cfraz89_away> then you can find its icon
<rohan> yes, i can see th big one there
<rohan> but the small one is black
<cfraz89_away> so you can set konsoles icon
<cfraz89_away> hmmm
<paulvolk> How can I run a .exe file from a CD in wine?
<cfraz89_away> paulvolk: open a terminal at the cd directory
<cfraz89_away> probably /media/cdrom
<paulvolk> ya
<cfraz89_away> and then type in wine <name>.exe
<rohan> which pkg provides the konsole icon ?
<cfraz89_away> kdebase id say
<paulvolk> ok cfraz89_away it says the command wine cannot be found
<cfraz89_away> i think you need to install wine
<rohan> paulvolk: sudo apt-get install wine
<paulvolk> ok
<kubuntutaotao> brothers, my ktorrent doesn't connect the peers and other mans.
<kubuntutaotao> why
<cfraz89_away> port forwarding maybe
<cfraz89_away> what port are you useing in ktorrent?
<kubuntutaotao> 6881
<cfraz89_away> youll need to set that up for port forwarding in your modem
<cfraz89_away> also sometimes it helps to use a different port
<cfraz89_away> some isps block it
<cfraz89_away> and some torrent networks block it too
<frepe> Hello. Is there anyone here who speaks hungarian? I really need help translating a very short text into english.
<cfraz89_away> i use 49153
<cfraz89_away> gtg
<cfraz89_away> cya
<kubuntutaotao> amule??
<rohan> LeeJunFan: ping
<rohan> LeeJunFan: how do i disable all the errors about wacom tablet ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: not sure, I don't know why it would be doing that one.
<rohan> :S
<Chris_Tucker> i wanna switch back to kde but im getting overly acustomed to having the space of two taskbars :/
<Chris_Tucker> im gonna try to switch over
<LeeJunFan> Chris_Tucker: so make another one in kde. I've got 2.
<rohan> LeeJunFan: baa now i removed all wacom stuff, yet the same problem
<rohan> i changed the wallpaper too
<Pupeno> I am converting images from tiff to png with ImageMagick's convert, how do I achieve the greatest compression ?
<rohan> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<rohan> QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image
<rohan> QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
<rohan> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<rohan> ~ScimInputContextPlugin()
<rohan> how do i remove this Scim stuff ?
<rohan> ahhh.... konsole icon problem fixed ! atleast
<LeeJunFan> rohan: not sure about scim, but I also don't have the xserver dir, so that's not it.e
<LeeJunFan> rohan: I've also got the scim stuff loading in mine w/o a problem.
<rohan> ok
<rohan> i am trying to remove all possible problems
<rohan> LeeJunFan: ok, i set wallapepr to a solid color
<rohan> just in case
<rohan> ah, ok, that didnt help
<rohan> LeeJunFan: any more ideas plz ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: did you check the X logs just in case it logged something while kdm was starting?
<rohan> nothing thats interesting
<rohan> added ps2mouse as input device
<rohan> and such
<rohan> (II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0
<rohan> (II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
<rohan> (II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
<rohan> oh well, but for this kdm issue, everythings fine now
<LeeJunFan> rohan: I'm about out of ideas unless strace kdm -nodaemon will show you where it's hanging.
<rohan> oh, ok
<rohan> trying that too
<rohan> also, i request any kubuntu developer out here, to please implement this bug -- https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40089
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40089 in kdebase kwin "Rebuild using the patch from bugs.kde.org/124807" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<rohan> Riddell maybe ?
<Chris_Tucker> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... why does xchat look like it was written in the early days of QT in kde?!
<rohan> aha, LeeJunFan got it
<rohan> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [] , 8)  = 0
<rohan> read(12, "\6\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4
<rohan> select(17, [4 6 7 8 9 12 16] , NULL, NULL, NULL
<rohan> here its hanging like hell
<rohan> any more debugging i can do with that message ?
<rohan> oh, even when the user/pass prompt is displayed, strace shows the same thing
<LeeJunFan> rohan: I was hoping it would be more informative than that :-/ I'm at a loss.
<rohan> Chris_Tucker: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed and configured ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: have you done updates since you've installed?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: any way of getting more verbose output ?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: no, not done any updates
<LeeJunFan> rohan: there were a lot of kde updates friday at about 7PM EST, perhaps that would fix you up.
<Chris_Tucker> rohan, so ... xchat DOES use qt?
<rohan> Chris_Tucker: no, xchat uses gtk2
<Chris_Tucker> uh, w/e ... installing now... but how do i configure it?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: yes, i do see lots and lots of kde updates
<rohan> Chris_Tucker: kcontrol -> appearance -> gtk themes and fonts -> and set gtk apps to use "Qt" theme and "My KDE Fonts"
<LeeJunFan> well, I gotta run for a while. good luck rohan.
<rohan> LeeJunFan: hehe thanks
<Chris_Tucker> thanks rohan, this is much better, but my fonts in xchat are still tiny, but tinier than any font size i have set in my fonts tab...
<Chris_Tucker> only in xchat
<Chris_Tucker> nvm... found that dialog
<Chris_Tucker> here we are :)
<rohan> :)
<BrianB04> Morning all.
<Hobbsee> hi
<rohan> hello, BrianB04
<BrianB04> How goes it in here today?
<Chris_Tucker> hm
<Chris_Tucker> kcontrol isnt in my menu
<paulvolk> Hello could someone point me to a good how to on using Alien?
<Chris_Tucker> weird... anyway.. where would i find the proper icon for kcontrol? i know how to add the menu item, just no idea where to link the icon from
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<paulvolk> and could someone tell me a good replacement for Limewire?
<Chris_Tucker> paulvolk, frostwire
<paulvolk> where could I get it?
<paulvolk> adept?
<ygetartson> hi. u know of gentoo, the file manager?
<ygetartson> i got a prob:
<ygetartson> kcontrol settings wont affect its look
<ygetartson> hows that?
<ygetartson> btw, i run ubuntu dapper
<ygetartson> gnome
<ygetartson> kcontrol affects, say, ktouch
<ygetartson> properly.
<jpatrick> because it's not a KDE app
<ygetartson> its not?
<ygetartson> it doesnt look like a gnome 1...
<Chris_Tucker> the file manager in gnome is not a kde app... no
<jpatrick> it's GTK
<Chris_Tucker> i think its called nautilus, it will be affected by your gnome theme settings
* apokryphos shivers :P
<ygetartson> no, i mean, gentoo
<ygetartson> not the linux dist,
<ygetartson> the file manager
<apokryphos> I think Nautilus is even one of the few *gnome* apps (not just GTK), too.
<Chris_Tucker> weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos, i would expect so
<Chris_Tucker> anyway, where would i put a command to have it run on login in kde?
<ygetartson> i know of nautilus, and i am not having probs with it
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: I found it very curious when I first discovered how many apps weren't gnome at all, but just GTK.
<ygetartson> praps gtk settings are not affected by gtk2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its got half a dozen gnome lib<blah> wich is gnoem related
<etam> hi
<etam> i want to adept mplayer but it sais break install :|
<etam> apt-get install mplayer
<etam> says that i need libdirectfb
<florin-> i'm running kubuntu dapper 6.06 and when i'm tryng to run adept y get this: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.,apt-get install works just fine from the konsole, what can y do to remadiate?
<etam> and it cant be installed
<apokryphos> etam: /msg ubotu mplayer
<etam> apokryphos: thanks
<Chris_Tucker> where would i put a command to have it run on login in kde?
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: ~/.kde/Autostart/
<rohan> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mornfall> florin-: sudo debtags update
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: any executable file in there will be run on KDE startup
* mornfall pokes Riddell again
<Chris_Tucker> thanks apokryphos
<Riddell> hi mornfall
<slow-motion> hallo
<cossidhon> hi there :-)
<paulvolk> Hey
<paulvolk> Ya frostwire seems great but I can't get it to start
<paulvolk> I click on the icon in the menu and it shows it loading but nothing ever comes up.
<paulvolk> how can I fix it?
<_simon_> sry for spam
<solan> how can I make firefox my default web-browser?
<etam> apokryphos: but there is anything about (BREAK) install
<etam> is is possible to adept mplayer in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> etam: do it from the konsole
<Hobbsee> !+mplayer
<jpatrick> see what breaks?
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<etam> jpatrick: but in console it needs libdirectfb09.20
<etam> jpatrick: and i have libdirectfb09.22
<jpatrick> :/
<etam> jpatrick: maybe my repository is wrong? or there is another error
<jpatrick> etam: it's in multiverse
<psyke83> solan: kcontrol, KDE Components, Component Chooser
<etam> jpatrick: yes, i know
<etam> jpatrick: i hav it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<etam> jpatrick: what is wrong with libdirect?
<jpatrick> no idea
<etam> jpatrick: ok, thanks
<_simon_> how do i change the default firefox cursor to the kde cursor?
<Hobbsee> !firefox
<Hobbsee> !tell _simon_ about firefox
<_simon_> thx ;)
<solan> psyke83: thx m8:)
<psyke83> np :)
<paulvolk> ok in firefox my cursor changes from the default one I have choosen, how can I fix it sho that firefox/thunderbird use it?
<Hobbsee> !tell paulvolk  about firefox
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: _simon_ :  is this in dapper default too?
<paulvolk> What do you mena?
<paulvolk> mean*
<_simon_> im using breezy... dont know about dapper, sry
<h3sp4wn> paulovolk: you will need to change the default cursor for gtk as well as qt
<amelie91> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<_simon_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_simon_> is this the sources.list that comes with kubuntu?#
<_simon_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> ubuntu and kubuntu have the same default sources.list, yes.
<_simon_> ok thx, is there any sources.list you can recommend?
<apokryphos> _simon_: the one ubotu provides
<apokryphos> with a few additions ;-)
<apokryphos> such as:
<apokryphos> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_simon_> thx
<apokryphos> and..
<apokryphos> ubotu: latest amarok is <reply> Latest amaroK packaged for Kubuntu is amaroK 1.4 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta3.php
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<paulvolk> What would you guys say was the best media player for playing MP3s?
<Hobbsee> paulvolk: amarok!
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> have any of you heard of the game called Boson?
<paulvolk> can anyone point me to a good how to for setting up windows shares?
<soulfreshner> how do I select kdm as my default session manager?
<soulfreshner> what is that configurator that runs when you install kbuntu-desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> soulfreshner, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm`
<Kamping_Kaiser> APT and dpkg mostly in answer rto your second question
<soulfreshner> Kamping_Kaiser: ta! dpkg-reconfigure is what I was looking for
<bert> ugh, default theme makes my eyes hurt :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> np soulfreshner
<Kamping_Kaiser> bert, you up to date?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i hear it was "intersting" for a while
<kubuntutaotao> why my ktorrent can't connect other mans
<bert> Kamping_Kaiser: i just reinstalled kubuntu and did a dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntutaotao, whats up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> beast, hm. in that case i would expect it to be the new theme (whatever it is)
<bert> Kamping_Kaiser: it needs more customizing than the last time i installed it, that's sad...
<kubuntutaotao> Kamping_Kaiser:my ktorrent can't connect
<Chris_Tucker> i forget how to config kde so that single click = select and double click = open :(
<Mastus> I just wonder, has anyone managed to get the TV-out working? (ATI)
<Chris_Tucker> Mastus, what card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mastus, very much depends on your card
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chris_Tucker, its single by default isnt it?
<Mastus> Chris_Tucker: Radeon 9550SE
<Chris_Tucker> Kamping_Kaiser, single to open, yes. but i forget the program to change all the settings
<Chris_Tucker> Mastus, your tv out should be no trouble to get working
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chris_Tucker, i would expect it to be that controll center thing
<Chris_Tucker> Kamping_Kaiser, no, it was a wizard somewhere...
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know im afraid chip42
<Kamping_Kaiser> * Chris_Tucker
<Mastus> Chris_Tucker: So I thought...
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry chip42 , not you
<Chris_Tucker> Mastus, the forums have a how-to
<Mastus> Chris_Tucker: I've followed the "ATI Drivers v.0.2 how-to" and have installed the fglrx and they are working.
<Mastus> Problem is that how I "enable TV"
<sledge> What are the keyboard shortcuts to switch between virtual desktops?
<sledge> CTRL+TAB / CTRL+SHIFT+TAB don't work :/
<bert> What's the difference between linux-k7 and linux-image-k7?
<ubuntu> I, I have just tryed to install kubuntu with the new espresso installer, at the end of the 6th step of the installation the program crash, I rebot and I see that my MBR is removed !! I remember that the first partition end at sector 729 but for the other I forgot, how I can do ?
<sledge> Nevermind. I found the keyboard shortcuts...
<fjellrev1> How can I auto send programs when I start them to a certain desktops?
<jpatrick> fjellrev1: what?
<mrgreen> Can I load Firefox in kubuntu64?
<fjellrev1> jpatrick: well,each time I start a program it automatically goes to desktop 1,seems kind of pointless if I have to organize my desktops each time I start a progam
<jpatrick> fjellrev1: strange
<fjellrev1> jpatrick: whats standard?
<jpatrick> should go to the current desktop
<xwolf-> any idea why cant i set my own ip number, just through dhcp am i able to connect anywhere external?
<mrgreen> *bump
<PSIplus> hi
<PSIplus> There is a new Beagle-Web-Frontend with KDE-Support: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38289
<Mastus> It kind of works now  \o/
<Mastus> actually I think it has been working all along...
<Mastus> I just thought that "restart X" could be done in "Ctrl+Alt+Backspace"
<Mastus> But nope, had to logout, and then it worked...
<noteventime>                Frst och frmst mste du vara kund i Skandia eller SkandiaBanken och en ha personlig kod.
<noteventime>  r du inte redan kund kan du bli det  hr. Inom ngra dagar fr du sedan en personlig kod och mer information med posten.
<noteventime> 
<noteventime> !tv
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !tvout
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> Does someone know how to use the tvout connector in linux
<noteventime> I'm using a i915gn
<noteventime> gm*
<noteventime> and Sorry for the random text, stupid touchpad hotkey for paste
<Tm_T> noteventime: wiki.ubuntu.com knows
<noteventime> Thanks Ill take a look
<] Denis[> how i can install gnome via apt-get at kubuntu?
<arrinmurr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<] Denis[> cool.. i will try arrinmurr
<] Denis[> :)
<CraiZE> Hi, how can i make konqueror (kbear actually, but i think if i get it right in konqueror, i will have it in kbear also) use a double click to launch / go into a folder instead of a single click ?
<noteventime> CraiZE, kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse
<CraiZE> ok
<xwolf-> any idea why cant i set my own ip number, just through dhcp am i able to connect anywhere external?
<CraiZE> thanks! :)
<GameOVer69> hey guys can anyone help me get xserver running on my laptop again, i just tried installing the ati DRI drivers, and now i cant get into the kde GUI
<DeadS0ul> you installed the drivers but did you reconfigure x?
<GameOVer69> i had to do the whole DRI stuff
<GameOVer69> and no i dont think i reconfigured x
<GameOVer69> im still new to linux so i dont know :(
<Armagguedes> hello
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: arlight, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Armagguedes> i've just updated to the beta version (from the previous flight) of Dapper
<Armagguedes> and now i have a huge problem
<Armagguedes> my keyboard is non-responsive
<Armagguedes> in order to type smtg, i have to hold down the key 2-3 seconds
<GameOVer69> DeadS0ul: do i attempt to autodetect hardware?
<Armagguedes> for the first action to occur
<DeadS0ul> Armagguedes: ps/2 keyboard?
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: yeap
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: what card do you have?
<Armagguedes> DeadS0ul builtin laptop
<GameOVer69> DeadS0ul: ati radeon mobility 7500
<Armagguedes> any ideas?
<GameOVer69> DeadS0ul: now for the desired xserver driver, shouldnt it be radeon... all i see is ati?
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: what drivers do you have?
<DeadS0ul> Armagguedes: never seen teh problem, I don't hink I can be of much help
<GameOVer69> i downloaded radeon, and common
<GameOVer69> for the DRI
<DeadS0ul> and you have the kernel driver too?
<GameOVer69> i dont think so
<DeadS0ul> I think you need those more than anything else
<GameOVer69> i didnt see those mentione din the message board from hwere i got the info from
<GameOVer69> but what can i do then
<DeadS0ul> one sec
<DeadS0ul> I dunno bout your laptop, but to use the ati driver, I went to ati.com and downloaded their linux drivers
<DeadS0ul> compiled, installed it
<DeadS0ul> and then used their utility to create my xorg.conf
<GameOVer69> they only support 8500+
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> damn, alright you might ahve better luck in #linuxhelp on undernet
<DeadS0ul> this channel is kinda quiet right now
<GameOVer69> alright thanks
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: tehy're like that over there at times
<DeadS0ul> tell me whta you did? did you reconfigure X?
<GameOVer69> they ar bastards
<GameOVer69> im freaking new to this
<GameOVer69> yes
<Armagguedes> i've just updated from the alfa flights to the dapper beta, and i have a keyboard input problem (laptop, builtin): in order to type smtg, i have to hold down the key 2-3 seconds in order for something to happen (a character gets typed/enter-newline/capslock/etc). The problem gets pseudo-fixed with a Crtl-Alt-Backspace.
<Armagguedes> any ideas?
<GameOVer69> and i got into startx
<GameOVer69> now im rebooting to see if i can get in normally
<che_benway> Hi all. I want to edit/manage the processes that load at start-up. For eg my system loads PCMCIA and I'm using a desktop PC. Running Dapper. Thanks
<GameOVer69> DeadS0ul
<DeadS0ul> oops sory
<DeadS0ul> how dod you reconfigure x?
<jpatrick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GameOVer69> be honest
<GameOVer69> i just was pressing esc
<GameOVer69> to get out
<GameOVer69> and it still wrote whatever default changes
<GameOVer69> but it works now
<GameOVer69> with 3d acceleration
<GameOVer69> make any sense to you?
<DeadS0ul> che_benway: I think youc an configure stat up services with  KSysV
<DeadS0ul> GameOVer69: not quite, but if you used dpkg-reconfigure, there will be a back up in your /etc/X11/ dir
<DeadS0ul> and next time use Ctrl C to get out
<GameOVer69> hmmm how do i see the fps in glxgears
<arrinmurr> GameOVer69: glxgears -printfps
<GameOVer69> arrinmurr: now now what can i do to increase my fps
<GameOVer69> its only 700+
<arrinmurr> GameOVer69: if you already have the best 3d-accelerated drivers installed for your graphics card, i don't know
<GameOVer69> alright, question though do u use DRIconf?
<arrinmurr> GameOVer69: me? no
<cycus_zwisus> hi, how to make windows the default os in grub menu?
<cycus_zwisus> how to make windows the default os in grub menu?
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cycus_zwisus> yes i looked there, but i don't know what sholud be changed
<BearKnuckle> Silly question, how do I search in apt-get, I thought it was "apt-get --search" but... this doesn't work.
<jpatrick> BearKnuckle: apt-cache search ...
<BearKnuckle> jpatrick: Of course... me stupid, thanks!
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: change the default line
<cycus_zwisus> and what should be insterted there?
<savas> Hi,i have a laptop that has an i915GM graphics on it.DRI works but,Flightgear and other GL apps crashes X immediately, i'm confused about mesa packages.There is libgl1-mesa and libglu1-mesa
<cycus_zwisus> inserted*
<BearKnuckle> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." None of the hints solved the problem, anyone else has a hint for me?
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: depends on your partitions
<jpatrick> BearKnuckle: something using dpkg ?
<BearKnuckle> jpatrick: I am starting ubuntu the first time I don't know what should use dpkg,
<jpatrick> BearKnuckle: do you have adept or apt-get running?
<cycus_zwisus> actually my friend wants windows as a default one , i'm happy with ubuntu as first
<BearKnuckle> jpatrick: no, at the moment yes, but for sure not the time I tried to open the application
<cycus_zwisus> ok, i'm reading grub manual at the moment
<BearKnuckle> The only application running and having adept or apt in it's name is "adept_notifier", but I don't think this is blocking the application, isn't it?
<buz> !s2ram
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, buz
<buz> does anybody know about s2ram binaries for ubuntu?
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu sucks, in mandriva there was a nice configuration tool
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: you go program it then
<buz> jpatrick: he's not totally wrong
<buz> guidance seems dangerous to use
<buz> the X config module is totally unusable
<buz> better not offer something like that i say
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> I was trying to install a game on linux using Wine but it has 2 CDs. I was wondering how would I change cds half way through the installation
<DeadS0ul> umount the cd..
<DeadS0ul> eject it
<DeadS0ul> put the new cd in
<DeadS0ul> and mount it
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu tries to be the easiest distro but it's still much worse than amndriva
<cycus_zwisus> mandriva*
<paulvolk> oh ok cause when I tryed to press the eject button it wouldn't eject
<buz> then why dont you use mandriva?!?
<visik7> use mandriva and don't bother us
<cycus_zwisus> visik7: i ahven't been using mandriva for a year but i think i'll go back to it
<cycus_zwisus> a year with ubuntu was just a waste of time
<buz> sure took you long to notice
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is good for english speaking folks only
<paulvolk> not true
<buz> i18n in ubuntu is top notch
<benny> hello, how can I install ndiswrapper? I think I dont have all sources in the apt-get list
<BearKnuckle> How can I see if a kernel-modul (in my case vesafb) is installed and then how can I activate it to be loaded on start?
<paulvolk> I think Ubuntu is a very good distro and is one of the easiest to use
<cycus_zwisus> it's true, I can't find help in my native language for ubuntu
<paulvolk> What is your native language?
<visik7> cycus_zwisus: we'll consider your insigniful suggestion in the next ubuntu release
<visik7> :)
<paulvolk> wait even before that how long and hard have you looked
<paulvolk> cause if you do a half assed job then doubt you would find anything
<benny> is there a kubuntu channel for german user? my english is horrible :)
<paulvolk> I think so
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<paulvolk> lol there you go
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is very slow too
<benny> thx :)
<paulvolk> no not true
<paulvolk> 6.05 is faster
<cycus_zwisus> 6.05??????
<paulvolk> plus it depends on you hardware as well as what you us it for.
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is for i386
<paulvolk> I think you can get it for others too
<paulvolk> I am sure of it
<cycus_zwisus> for i686? where?
<NiceGuy24_> is there any advantage of installing from DVD than CD?
<paulvolk> ya you can get it for 64bit and powerpc
<paulvolk> i386 is so that they can be avalible to a wider array of users
<cycus_zwisus> but you can't get it for i686
<cycus_zwisus> and i think it sucks
<paulvolk> so??? what is the diffrence?
<visik7> u want optimized code ? use ubuntu
<visik7> u want optimized code ? use gentoo
<cycus_zwisus> besides all thosew dependencies make mi sick
<paulvolk> I don think mandrivia is a better choice then Ubuntu though I highly doubt it. I think Ubuntu is one of the most up-to-date OS
<buz> dont feed the troll
<paulvolk> I never get any dependencies.
<paulvolk> lol
<paulvolk> I wonder what I am doing right?
<cycus_zwisus> both mandriva and ubuntu are so windows-like
<paulvolk> which is a good thing
<DeadS0ul> my kubuntu desktop is mac like =D
<paulvolk> for users that migrate
<paulvolk> basicly Linux you can modify to be like any OS from Mac to Windows to something totaly new
<paulvolk> you can't really compare that I would say.
<paulvolk> cause it can be changed so much.
<ecker> Anyone in here run Azureous if so what repos in ur sources.list did you use ??
<cycus_zwisus> have you ever compiled anything on ubuntu?
<paulvolk> Ya
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is for lazy people
<buz> that's why i use it, really
<cycus_zwisus> i have to compile a lot
<paulvolk> it makes it easy which is good? do you want to decode everything from binary or something?
<cycus_zwisus> nowadays many packages are just outdated
<paulvolk> so you compile a lot. what is your point?
<paulvolk> What do you mean?
<cycus_zwisus> some older packages just can't be uninstalled because of dependencies
<ecker> my point is wheres the Azureous at
<ecker> im dying here
<buz> how about ktorrent?
<buz> faster than azureus, for sure
<ecker> blah
<cycus_zwisus> the only solution is to install newer ones to /usr/local so as not to interfere with the old ones
<ecker> thats booty
<cycus_zwisus> i don't actaully need two versions of the same package
<paulvolk> ok so what is the problem cycus_zwisus
<ecker> I like the lil from logo
<paulvolk> ?
<cycus_zwisus> but it's the only solution in ubuntu
<ecker> frog*
<paulvolk> so why can't you take the old one out cycus_zwisus?
<cycus_zwisus> because of dependencies
<buz> dpkg --force
<buz> i suggest you go use gentoo
<paulvolk> but if you replace it then there shouldn't be a problem should there?
<cycus_zwisus> gentoo is for real maniacs, i think of trying slackware
<paulvolk> THEN DO IT AND STOP FLAMING US FOR USING UBUNTU!
<paulvolk> SHEESH!!!!!
<paulvolk> lol
<h3sp4wn> There is only one case that I have come across where I need something to be updated and I couldn't install it in /opt or /usr/local
<cycus_zwisus> i just wan't you to admit that ubuntu is so cool and nice that it's actually unuseable
<jpatrick> ok, calm down guys....
<paulvolk> Correction I am using it so you are wrong!
<cycus_zwisus> besides i hate gnome
<visik7> I don't admit the false
<paulvolk> I am not using Gnome
<paulvolk> I am using KDE
<cycus_zwisus> kde is neglected in ubuntu
<paulvolk> lol no
<paulvolk> ever heard of Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: there are less of us devs for Kubuntu
<cycus_zwisus> all new and sometimes cool features concern gnome
<buz> has anyone gotten http://suspend.sourceforge.net/ to work on dapper?
<buz> or even compile, for that matter
<paulvolk> cycus_zwisus: what desktop enviroment do you want?
<DREAD> i have an emergancy
<cycus_zwisus> yes paulvolk i mean kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> DREAD: welcome to the club
<jpatrick> ;)
<DREAD> stuck installing at 25% instalation repositorys
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: if you want to help: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<DREAD> thanks
<paulvolk> cycus_zwisus: again I ask you what desktop enviroment do you want???????????
<visik7> cycus_zwisus: u are on kubuntu so it supposed that users use kde
<visik7> bother ubuntu with your stupid opinion
<visik7> or just use windows
<cycus_zwisus> i know that kde is default in kubuntu
<DREAD> i got the hump with windows
<cycus_zwisus> i use it right now, i said that i hate gnome
<Gom_Ark> ya til un francais ii ?
<jpatrick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<paulvolk> cycus_zwisus: WHAT DO YOU WANT? you aren't telling anyone so we can help you!!!
<Gom_Ark> merci jpatrisk
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<paulvolk> do you want kde or gnome or something else what???
<jpatrick> Gom_Ark: de rien
<cycus_zwisus> i just wrote that kde is a bit neglected in (k)ubuntu
<paulvolk> How so??? I don't understand???
<cycus_zwisus> synaptic is gtk2 etc
<buz> there's adept
<paulvolk> Ya adept
<h3sp4wn> cycus_zwisus: makes it more stable less messing with it
<paulvolk> isn't the kynaptic or something?
<buz> and there's dapper for the enterprising (like myself)
<jpatrick> kynaptic sucks
<DREAD> can someone help me with the install i made my account and set my password but now is got a loading bar stuck at 25% its been like that for ages
<paulvolk> lol that may be nut I am giving him choices
<h3sp4wn> aptitude is all you need
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<paulvolk> I use Adept myself
<cycus_zwisus> it's possible to use ubuntu woithout qt  but it's frustrating to use kubuntu without gtk
<cycus_zwisus> kynaptic - lol
<paulvolk> know I think that is what it is called no joke
<paulvolk> lol here you go... straight from Adept
<paulvolk> and you said KDE is neglected
<paulvolk> Kynaptic is a graphical package management tool based on KDE and APT using the same code base as Synaptic. Kynaptic enables you to install, upgrade and remove software packages in a user friendly way.
<paulvolk> just have to make sure you see this part "based on KDE"
<DREAD> kbuntu isnt very easy to install
<paulvolk> anyways I have to go but one more thing KUBUNTU ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAYAYAYA
<paulvolk> that will change I think drapper is coming with a GUI installer
<paulvolk> I read it somewhere
<paulvolk> anyways bye
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu is very easy to install
<DREAD> whys it stuck at 25% for 2 hours
<DREAD> then :P
<kosh> it doesn't like you
<DREAD> should i reboot? or abort?
<kosh> the most likely problem is a bad cd burn or bad hardware
<cycus_zwisus> maybe your cd/dvd is corrupt
<DREAD> oh great
<kosh> it should not take more then about 10 minutes or so to install kubuntu on anything remotely modern
<qweqwe> hi guys
<qweqwe> anyone here?
<DREAD> i burnt its at 4x so it cant be a burn error
<kosh> no
<element> hehe
<element> im trying to install Kubuntu on a 17inch Powerbook
<cycus_zwisus> today on my friend's computer i installed ubuntu as a server and then installed kde 3.5.2 via apt then
<DREAD> and the iso is 640 megs so no problems there
<kosh> what speed you burn it at has nothing to do with it being possible to have a burn error
<h3sp4wn> DREAD: Did you verify the disk
<element> but it keeps giving me a CD-ROM drive not found error
<DREAD> nope
<Vge> when computer starts why hidden panels start as nonhidden then fade to hide position, this messes my icons in desktop as my leftside panel is huge but autohidden?
<element> ive downloaded the latest version.. any ideas?
<DREAD> it vomited text very quick at me then asked whats my language
<DREAD> then i installed it made my accound now it just says instalation repositroys 25%
<DREAD> ill go have another look
<DREAD> nope still stuck at 25%
<element> does anyone kno how to install kubuntu on a 17icnh powerbook?
<DREAD> powerbook is a mac right?
<element> i keep getting an error message
<element> ya :)
<DREAD> no idea
<element> oh ok
<DeadS0ul> g'nite peeps
<element> i keep getting the error message CD-ROM drive not found
<DREAD> im trying to get it to install on my dads crap laptop
<DREAD> gets to 25% and then sits there
<DREAD> i got 25.1 gigs on the hdd what more does it want
<DREAD> ori s it 12 :P
<element> all u need is 5 gigs rly
<DREAD> well i got plenty then
<element> linux is very small
<element> does it come up with an error message?
<element> try expert install
<element> it will ask u a lot of questions so u may need to sit next to a linux guru to help u install it :)
<DREAD> no it says setting up primary installation repositorys
* DeadS0ul is away: Away at the moment
<DREAD> 25% and thats all it wants to do
<jpatrick> DeadS0ul: please get rid of that, gracias
<DREAD> ill have yet another look
<DREAD> no still 25%
<Vge> element: i have now used 5Gb from my 10Gb / partition
<element> ahh well i guess it dont take up a lot
<element> my m8 says 10gb's is all u need
<element> vge: any idea how to get kubuntu working on a 17inch powerbook (MAC POWERPC)
<DREAD> i pressed cntrl alt delete and gave it a smack
<Vge> well for / partition yes, but i had the same sized windows partition as well, what is "alot" to you?
<element> i get the error CD-ROM not found when trying to use the live CD on my powerbook
<DREAD> .
<DREAD> what kind of cd is it?
<element> live-CD of kubuntu for powerpc
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<element> the cd in the powerbook is a dvd-drive
<Vge> element: never used a mac, never will
<element> dunno what make
<DREAD> u burnt it yourself?
<element> yea
<element> vge: tell me about it i hate the OS
<DREAD> hm
* DeadS0ul was kicked off #kubuntu by jpatrick (See: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines)
<element> the hardware is good tho
<element> apart from that stupid single click
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<DREAD> dont talk about the mouse
<DREAD> it annoys me
<element> well u just plug a mouse into the usb
<DREAD> my teacher and i hat a argument over it
<element> and then u get right click
<DREAD> ah heres the thing
<DREAD> THEN WHY GIVE ME A ONE BUTTON MOUSE
<DREAD> it should come with one
<element> cuz mac want to be different
<Vge> oversimplicity
<DREAD> hows removing buttons be different
<element> they are all about style, whilst not thinking about practicality and ease of use
<DREAD> ha
<DREAD> lets say for instance the prnt screen button
<element> its all part of trying to be seperate from PC's and Windows, which is why they also made the ctrl key the Apple Command key
<element> its gay
<DREAD> i have to press 3 buttons to do 1 thing
<element> ive been spending a long time getting past those issues
<element> oh yea print screen button isnt there either
<element> i had to install a seperate application to print screen
<DREAD> well i only need it for grage band final cut pro and imovie
<cycus_zwisus> which web browsers do you use guys on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> konqueror
<element> well i would tell u if i could get the bloody thing working on my mac :D
<DREAD> since im a film student the whole uni has nothing but macs
<DREAD> and the best thing for windows is sony vegas and imovie is better than that
<DREAD> linux doesnt have anything id imagine
<jpatrick> kmediafactory?
<DREAD> never heard of it is it good?
<h3sp4wn> What do you think pixar etc use ? It is available if you pay for it
<jpatrick> DREAD: pretty good to me
<DREAD> is it a industry standard or more of a imovie thingy
<cycus_zwisus> did any of you use fedora?
<DREAD> once
<DREAD> dont like it
<jpatrick> DREAD: http://susku.pyhaselka.fi/damu/software/kmediafactory/
<cycus_zwisus> i don't like it either
<jpatrick> err it's for DVDs
<DREAD> thats a film editor :P
<h3sp4wn> DREAD: what about maya ?
<DREAD> maya doesnt edit video
<DREAD> or does it?
<jpatrick> try it
<cycus_zwisus> why there is no usplash in kubuntu with kernels 2.6.15 and above?
<DREAD> maya is for cg :P
<DREAD> they dont seem to have a video editor
<jpatrick> DREAD: look! there's tons of stuff out there
<DREAD> okay
<DREAD> :P its just usualy u find the good stuff by asking around
<stephenkl> How hard would it be to rename my main user?
<h3sp4wn> stephenkl: sudo vipw
<h3sp4wn> stepjhenkl: find the name of your user and then change it
<_dominic> hi anybody here?
<element> i am
<element> Kubuntu on MAC anyone ?
<element> how can i get it working?
<_dominic> intel oder g5 mac?
<element> g4 powerbook 17inch :)
<element> powerpc processor
<element> i was trying the live-cd release when i encountered an error saying somin about it cant find my CD-ROM drive
<_dominic> sorry :/ i dont know this on powermacs
<element> nope not many do :) its ok
<cycus_zwisus> windows on mac anyone?
<cycus_zwisus> how can i get it working?
<element> virtual pc
<cycus_zwisus> thanks
<element> its very slow on the g4 powerbook
<element> i wouldnt recommend it
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu on commodore c64 anyone?
<element> on the G5 then it will probably be ok
<element> a miricle
<element> lol
<cycus_zwisus> how can i get it working? :P
<wawb> How do I add  users/dirs to vsftp?
<cycus_zwisus> kde 3.5.x anyone?
<DREAD> doesnt new kde work with old kde stuff?
<kkathman> cycus_zwisus: what are you asking exactly?
<h3sp4wn> wawb: add the user normally but set the shell to /bin/false
<DREAD> i have no idea
<kkathman> DREAD:  yes
<cycus_zwisus> kkathman: did you upgrade from 3.4.x or did you do a fresh installation?
<kkathman> both
<kkathman> both on separate machines
<kkathman> upgraded on one, and installed fresh on another
<cycus_zwisus> the former didn't work for me, there were error messages every 5 minutes
<kkathman> cycus_zwisus: what kind of error messages?
<cycus_zwisus> especially the ones concerning kwin
<kkathman> you were at 3.4.3 or something?
<cycus_zwisus> yes
<kkathman> you put in the 3.5.2 repos, and did the sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> then the dist-upgrade?
<cycus_zwisus> i put 3.5.0. and then apt-get upgrade
<kkathman> when you add a repo, you must do a sudo apt-get update first
<kkathman> then for a KDE install, you must do a dist-upgrade for best results
<kkathman> Im pretty sure thats what the kubuntu instructions say
<cycus_zwisus> yes, first repos, then apt-get update and finally apt-get upgrade
<kkathman> but not a dist-upgrade?
<cycus_zwisus> there was no dist-upgrade
<kkathman> then to go to 3.5.2 for instance, you have to remove the other repo and put in the new
<kkathman> okie dokie..there we go :)
<cycus_zwisus> this is what i did
<cycus_zwisus> sometimes kubuntu is strange and unpredictable
<Mastus> Argh, I think these ATI-drivers aren't too great...
<kkathman> shrug...sometimes there are random things that cause one package to be installed out of order
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is considered more stable, but why? both use the same repositories
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: I don't know where you get all this stuff from but oh well
<cycus_zwisus> jpatrick: didn't you hear such opinions? there are plenty of them
<jpatrick> i'm a dev, so anyhoo
<cycus_zwisus> jpatrick: so it's all your fault!!
<cycus_zwisus> ;)
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: :'(
<jpatrick> i just do what I can
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: for example: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PatrickDavies
<cycus_zwisus> i've been using kubuntu for a year so for me you do much
<cycus_zwisus> otherwise i wouldn't be here
<cycus_zwisus> hello apokryphos
<cycus_zwisus> how's your suse?
<jpatrick> cycus_zwisus: right now, I have personal to attend to, then i'll be working kubuntu-es related stuff
<jpatrick> stuff*
<apokryphos> hi cycus_zwisus; it's doing good. It's pretty amazing how many bugs were squashed in such a short time (RC1 -> RC2)
<n3storm> hi everyone
<cycus_zwisus> hi n3storm
<cycus_zwisus> apokryphos: when is the stable version going to be released?
<apokryphos> planned release is 25th
<Mastus> does someone know, whether it's possible to get two different resolutions/refresh rates (VGA+Tv-out) out with fglrx drivers...?
<element> i keep getting the error "No Common CD-ROM Drive was detected"
<element> any idea?
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> bbl
<xwolf-> any idea why cant i set my own ip number, just through dhcp am i able to connect anywhere external?
<slow-motion> re
<xwolf-> the hard way: if i put DHCP, it gets an IP and is able to connect to the net and everything. But, if i set the IP and DNS myself, it will reach the router, but not be able to connect anywhere external. how can i do that? i got a port forwarded to 192.168.254.123 and want to set that as my ip
<slow-motion>  /dev/hdc is my dvd drive. bevore the dvd drive there was a cdrom on that port. can i delete links to /dev/hdc that are named cdrom or cdrw under /dev/ delete safely?
<jpatrick> I wouldn't
<ablyss> xwolf, are you setting the DNS to those your ISP provided?
<xwolf-> i've tried like a trillion dns servers
<xwolf-> none worked.
<xwolf-> i did think it was a dns problem...
<slow-motion> it is just so that i dont want more links that i need
<ablyss> xwolf,  i'm not sure why you are port forwarding either
<frank23> slow-motion: just leave them as they are. when programs look for a cd, often they look at /dev/cdrom and you'll also put CDs in that DVD-Rom
<slow-motion> allright
<xwolf-> ablyss just ports... 17011 and 65530
<slow-motion> but i killed the links under /media and under /
<xwolf-> but this is a router issue.
<ablyss> xwolf, is this a router your ISP leased to you or one you got yourself?
<slow-motion> and made an /media/cdrom and a /media/dvd entry in my fstab. it looks nicer to find a dvd in the file that is named dvd
<xwolf-> define 'leased'.
<ablyss> i got better things to do man..
<slow-motion> mean me?
<slow-motion> i want a nice looking system
<frank23> slow-motion: you distinguished between CD and DVD in fstab?
<xwolf-> is there a way to check which dns am i using through dhcp?
<ablyss> just nslookup your ISP
<ablyss> that is the DNS you should use
<NiceGuy24_> Hi guys. can anyone tell me how to use the MD5SUMS file to check the integrity of an ISO?
<ablyss> i.e., nslookup charter.net
<slow-motion> yes frank23, because i have a cd burner and a dvd drive and find it stupid to find a dvd always in cdrom0
<ablyss> nslookup earthlink.com
<slow-motion> and a cdrom in cdrom1
<frank23> slow-motion: so you have two entries for /dev/hdc?
<slow-motion> no i have /dev(hdc thats my dvd drive ind /dev/hdd tahts ma cdrom drive
<frank23> slow-motion: what happens when you put a CD in your dvdrom drive?
<slow-motion> hmm
<slow-motion> gopd question
<slow-motion> frank23 i find it under /media/dvd because it is in my dvd drive
<slow-motion> that is ok for me and makes more snse then cdrom0
<frank23> slow-motion: ok
<SinnerG> A new graphical installer is available on the live CD, allowing Kubuntu to be installed quickly and easily to your hard disk => where ?
<frank23> SinnerG: its called expresso
<SinnerG> and how can I find it?
<SinnerG> I mean where ;p
<slow-motion> frank23 i just wanted to change it in a way that i can see where the cd is. /media/cdrom0 and ../cdrom1 are no good names for that.
<frank23> SinnerG: I have no idea. I imagine its in the menu somewhere
<frank23> slow-motion: ok
<uniq> niceguy24_: 'md5sum file.iso' - compare result with md5sum from secure source.
<frank23> SinnerG: you're using a dapper live cd right?
<NiceGuy24_> uniq: and for the file.ISO what do I put? the file on my drive I just downloaded? or the url of the download site?. Thanks. Do I have to download the file with the Md5SUM code? or what do I do with that long parameter. i.e.:"3ee9eb2611ea57767110b2d984c76357  kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso"
<vge> somebody can make my day and say how i can remove tab switching when scrolling with mousewheel over tabbar?
<uniq> niceguy24_: run 'md5sum downloadedfile.iso' that will give you a output like '3ee9eb2611ea57767110b2d984c76357' if that is the same as the md5sum from the trusted location, it's all good :)
<NiceGuy24_> uniq: thanks man.
<smoosh> hi, someones use kaudiocreator
<smoosh> ?
<GameOVer69> hey question how come i can edit DRIconf from the konsole using xstart, but when i normally log into kde, and then use the terminal it wont let me?
<Otherland> hi there... can anyone help me with some NIS problems ?
<smoosh> i can't extract at max speed with kaudiocreator...
<Otherland> I've setup an ubuntu server, running ubuntu 5.10..everything seems to work
<robotgeek> Otherland: hmm, i wonder if there is #ubuntu-server
<Otherland> brb..
<samuel> I've got a "burning" question involving how Kubuntu manages to not overheat while another distro does.  Anyone up for duscussing ACPI?
<robotgeek> samuel: might want to try mailing list, actually
<samuel> Thanks, RobotGeek, but I've actually been RTFMing for at least 7 hours over this issue and would prefer to chat with another person ;-)
<robotgeek> samuel: would have loved to, but no idea abou ACPI issues
<smoosh> anyones can extract cd audio tracks at max speed in kubuntu?
<troy> smoosh: what version of kubuntu?
<smoosh> troy: breezy
<Menno>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fiets
<troy> breezy and older have DMA mode turned off by default for optical drives which slows it the hell down
<frank23> Menno: now we all know your password ;)
<troy> smoosh: one second, there's an easy fix, but I'll see if I can find a website for it
<smoosh> troy: the dma is on with hdparm...
<Menno> well it not fiets!!
<smoosh> troy: ok
<troy> smoosh: are you using kaudiocreator or audiocd:/
<smoosh> troy: kaudiocreator...
<troy> does it seem to stall when ripping?
<Menno> do i have contact anyway?
<NiceGuy24_> uniq: I did that and they came different. does it mean I have to download it again to make sure it will work fine?
<smoosh> troy: it rip at slow speed...
<Menno> can someone see this message please?
* troy thinks it uses cdparanoia as a backend, but on the most paranoid settings - keeps it slow
<troy> Menno: I can
<Menno> thanks Troy so it working
<troy> smoosh: if you type in the konsole "hdparm /dev/hd?" - does it say "using_dma = 1" for your cd drive?
<smoosh> troy: yes dma=1
<GameOVer69> !q
<ubotu> GameOVer69: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ahmeni> Anyone have any idea why my aterm's TERM is being overridden with TERM=rxvtXcursor.theme: kubuntu?
<troy> hrmm, since that is not the problem, I'll bet it's a setting in cdparanoia that can be changed...
<GameOVer69> anyone here familiar with DRIconf?
<troy> but I don't know how to do that :/
<smoosh> troy: the strange thing is if i use cdda2wav, it rip at max speed...
<ahmeni> my .Xdefaults is fine, can't even find a reference to Xcursor in any of my bash scripts..
<smoosh> troy: ...and then also kaudiocreator go at max speed...
* troy has no idea
<troy> smoosh: file a bug
<smoosh> troy: do you have breezy?
<troy> smoosh: I did until yesterday :/
<troy> worked quick enough for me that I didn't think there was a problem
<smoosh> troy: but your kaudiocreator rip at max speed?
<Menno> something completely different: how can i change my password?
<Menno> in Xchat i mean
<troy> smoosh: you know, I'm not sure - it ripped fast enough to keep up with the encoding process so I never through anything was unusual
<troy> s/through/thought
<smoosh> troy: oh, ok...
<troy> I could quickly try it on dapper here and see what it does
* troy throws random cd in
<uniq> niceguy24_: that basically means the files are not identical. incomplete download or something.
<troy> smoosh: the cd sounds like it's spinning a hell of a lot faster than it did in breezy
<troy> like 20 seconds to rip the first track
<Seantater> That's usually not a bad thing
<Seantater> Are you using kaudiocreator
<troy> yeah
<smoosh> troy: maybe it's a breezy bug...
<troy> smoosh: dapper also has new hdparm defaults which may help
<smoosh> troy: can you tell me?
<NiceGuy24_> uniq: does it happen frequently? I just downloaded the file, should I try to download it again? For example you, when you download files and check them, they come out all good?
<Otherland> is there a way to change a users uid ?
<uniq> otherland: 'usermod -u newuid username' - 'man usermod' for more info.
<ubuntu> First of all, I admit that I did a very stupid thing with a beta product, now, having got that out of the way, the Kubuntu 6.06 live installer deleted my partition tables without finishing the installation.
<uniq> niceguy24_: matches. as an example 95833fc045a9a17e7f25e22d31863306  kubuntu-6.06-beta-live-powerpc.iso
<Otherland> uniq: thanks :-)
<uniq> niceguy24_: matches the md5sum from http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/MD5SUMS
<ubuntu> Any recomendations for data recovery?
<uniq> gnite.
<ubuntu> If I use QT Parted and set up my partitions exactly how they were before, telling it not to reformat, will I be able to access my data again?
<andre_> after a recent update all my fonts appear very small anyone have an idea why?
<andre_> i'm using dapper.
<uniq> ubuntu: if the partitions were re-formatted by the installer you're probably out of luck. if they were not formatted there is still hope.
<ubuntu> uniq - I don't think they were reformatted, if they were, it was with the quick options since I the end of the installer was so fast and abrupt...
<uniq> ubuntu: if only the partition table were changes that could work.
<uniq> ubuntu: try, if the partition were re-formatted you're probably out of luck. Hope you have backups. :[
<uniq> !wajig
<ubuntu> uniq: (-8  Thanks.  I have some backups.
<ubuntu> Feature Request: Partition setup in the graphical installer.  (-8
<uniq> i have to goto bed, gnite all.
<frank23> ubuntu there isn't any? I never tried the graphical installer. You're talking about expresso right?
<troy> last I tried espresso (the beta livecd for kubuntu), it crashed on the parition handler - so I know it's there at least :P
<m5m> how do I enable the konqueror sidebar?  I just installed a plugin for it, but I can't find the sidebar anwyhere :-P
<paulvolk> Was anyone in here before when that guy was complaining about Ubuntu being "unusable"?
<ubuntu> m5m: You mean the F9 sidebar?
<ubuntu> m5m: You
<frank23> Riddell: please check out https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/38530   It leaves a new install of kubuntu unusable because you can't setup networking.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38530 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings crashes when you try to configure a network interface on a fresh install" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<ubuntu> m5m: You're probably talking about something different since the F9 sidebar comes as part of Konqueror.
<Riddell> frank23: it's on my todo list
<frank23> Riddell: ok. great ;)
<m5m> nope ubuntu that was it!  the F9 sidebar :-P thanks a bunch.  I dl'ed a delicious bookmarking feature that fits into that sidebar... funny I couldn't find the sidebar in the menus
<ahmeni> ffjjjfff
<frank23> ahmeni: that's like the first thing you learn when you learn to type ;)
<robotgeek> m5m: btw, bookmarkelets go into minitools in konq
<ahmeni> heh, my screen session is acting up.. i still remember doing fff jjj on old Amigas
<bixter> any1 know when mesa is going to be updated to 6.5.1?
<mkulke> hello, i've been using breezy for quite a while. today i tried a dapper kubuntu livecd and it kind of broke my wlan pcmcia card :/
<mkulke> on breezy i used the ndiswrapper driver w/o problems
<mkulke> dapper obviously uses the mrv8k driver
<mkulke> which writes a firmware to the card on every module load
<grendel> is there a spanish user here? i need some help ;)
<mkulke> dmesg says there is a firmware file missing
<mkulke> i extracted the firmware file using the tools on the mrv8k driver website
<mkulke> but there is null information on where to put those firmware files
<robotgeek> mkulke: usually /usr/lib/firmware
<grendel> (well, if someone can help me: i get "unknown host" when ping to any url [it only happens some times). dns are right. i friend of mine tell me that it's a kubuntu problem)
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<grendel> thanks ;)
<mkulke> robotgeek: i placed the mrv8k-b.fw here, but dmesg still says: "mrv8k: Firmware 'mrv8k-b.fw' not available or load failed."
<mkulke> i had to create /usr/lib/firmware btw
<robotgeek> mkulke: maybe u have to extract the firmware from that file, not sure
<ryanakca> is there a utility for dealing with .sea files (mac self extractors)?
<mkulke> no, according to several forum entries it's the correct file
<robotgeek> mkulke: hmm, no idea, sorry
<puckman> anyone still awake?
<robotgeek> puckman: depends on your question :P
<mkulke> robotgeek: it's /lib/firmware/
<robotgeek> mkulke: ah, okay :)
<mkulke> robotgeek: thanks it's working now
<mkulke> at least i hope so
<mkulke> i have to reboot into breezy
<robotgeek> mkulke: could you please wikify the instructions for your card
<robotgeek> mkulke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<mkulke> i think i should trigger a bugreport aswell
<mkulke> because trying a livecd shouldn't kill your wlan card
<mkulke> damn
<mkulke> that did not help
<mkulke> seems my wlan card is gone for good :P
<mkulke> at least with ndiswrapper
<Zaire> I have a question for installing the manufacturer driver for and Nvidia fx5200 whats the apt-get command for aquiring the kernel sources, gcc and make files?
<robotgeek> Zaire, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Zaire> so that command will show me the stuff I need?
<robotgeek> Zaire: i'm not familiar with the nvidia stuff, you might want to read that link
<Zaire> k the reason Im asking is I thought it would be imperitive to before I format and install kubuntu
<Zaire> lol
<robotgeek> Zaire: heh
<satempler> Zaire: well you will get 2D graphics
<satempler> on default
<satempler> that link tells you how to get 3D graphics working
<Zaire> any working graphics without a crash would be nice lol
<satempler> Zaire: ya it should work have you tried the live cd
<Zaire> Ive found Nvidia to be an unstable card to run with certain distros of linux
<Zaire> nope
<satempler> the live cd will tell you if it can be done without formating
<satempler> Zaire: i have found quite the oppisite but that was back in the Geforce 4 days
<Zaire> the 2 copies I have are breezy badger i386 and the AMD64 versions
<satempler> Zaire: can you download the Live CD
<Zaire> possibly how big is it?
<satempler> in other words do you have broadband
<slow-motion> n8
<satempler> its 650MB or so
<Zaire> yes lol I like to call it dialup on speed
<satempler> ha
<Zaire> 256k d/l speed 128k up lol
<satempler> wow
<satempler> I have 9Mbps down and 1Mbps up
#kubuntu 2006-04-29
<Zaire> well if the live cd is 650 I might aswell re-format lol Ive already done so on this thing like prob 10 times in the last week lol
<satempler> okk
<Zaire> only 3 linux distro's Ive used seem to run stable for me and they are Redhat 9, ugh mandriva 10.2 and Debian lol
<satempler> wow
<satempler> well Ubuntu and Kubuntu is an off shoot of Debian
<satempler> based on debin unstable
<Zaire> unstable?
<satempler> made stable
<satempler> Zaire: debians unstable is stable pretty much for the rest of the world
<Zaire> I liked debian cept for the sound issue with skype that kinda dropped some points for it but thats more skypes doing then anything lol
<satempler> ya Skype has some issues
<satempler> I have stoped using it
<Xaero_Vincent> the only problem i have with Ubuntu is that if it kills Debian (unlikely), Ubuntu would be in serious trouble. Basically Ubuntu is dependent on another distribution
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: not going to happen, really
<satempler> Xaero_Vincent: no Ubuntu won't kill debian but helps debian
<satempler> all the things Ubuntu dose gose back to debian unstable tree
<satempler> i would think
<Zaire> yea both are good like all system both need work but it will get done lol
<Xaero_Vincent> if people move to Ubuntu to get away from Debian politics then they have alot to lose. People would stop maintaining packages for the unstable branch because nobody is using Debain but rather offshoots of it..
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: what debian politics?
<Zaire> dunno what mean by politic either but anyway lol Nvidia crash's seem to be a theme lol a friend of mine has an ATI and Kubuntu works great for him but on bugzilla for ubuntu if you search for Nvidia+crash you should get a fair amount of results lol
<Xaero_Vincent> debian has a democratic government (sort of speak).. u vote for members and such. Plus Debians loyalty to GNU is to the extreme
<Zaire> all the ones I had started reading from the top were basically what happen to me
<robotgeek> Xaero_Vincent: that's a topic of kubuntu-offtopic, i guess
<Zaire> well anywa thanks for the help Im gonna try Kubuntu again lol laters
<Nirvana|> I fucked up my install :-(
<Riddell> Nirvana|: how?
<Nirvana|> hehe
<Nirvana|> dist-upgraded
<Nirvana|> to Dapper
<OdyX> and you reached your nick ?
<Nirvana|> Now /etc/network/interfaces is screwed (I think it's deleted), and I need 75K of apt pkgs. It's no biggie though, I just downloaded the Beta CD and will apt-cdrom add to upgrade
<Nirvana|> OdyX: ChatZilla on Windows
<OdyX> fine !
<Nirvana|> just finished
<method|> what is a good ftp client for kde?
<OdyX> method|: Konqueror...
<OdyX> type ftp://username@ftp.myserver.tld
<method|> I need something with a bit more functionality
<method|> i need a client that makes it easy to transfer between two different sites
<method|> and one that has a download queue that i can add too
<noteventime> method|, gftp :D it's not KDE but it's OK. YOu can use split view in konqueror
<noteventime> Just right click the status bar
<method|> gftp doesn't have a queue that you can add too
<method|> to*
<method|> that's what im using now
<method|> it find except for that
<method|> fine*
<noteventime> Have you tried kbear?
<method|> nope
<method|> might give it a go
<noteventime> Theres also one called kasablanka
<OdyX> and command-line ftp ... :-|
<noteventime> IMO konqueror is the best :D, maybe theres some kind of plugin
<method|> thanks
<noch> hey, how come when i try to set a pic as my background it does do it? when i say set centered, by background goes blue, when i say set tiled, it goes to white
<andre_> after a recent update all my fonts appear very small anyone have an idea why?
<andre_> after a recent update all my fonts appear very small anyone have an idea why?
<OdyX> andre_: use nvidia ?
<psyke83> has anyone here got a rage 128-based card?
<ToyMan> hmm. perhaps someone could help me with a dapper upgrade....
<ToyMan> all of my kde apps were de-installed and not re-installed
<ToyMan> trying to reinstall with synaptic, and it complains about a krita dependancy
<andre_> OdyX: Yes
<ToyMan> might be easier to move my home dir. off to another spot and reinstall from scratch
<ToyMan> ok, removed krita and krita-data and it still complains.... hmmm.
<OdyX> andre_: this is a known bug...
<OdyX> andre_: KDM guesses DRI wrongly:
<bimberi> ToyMan: an upgrade tool has been developed for breezy -> dapper ...
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<andre_> OdyX: whats the fix??
<ahmeni> OdyX: DRI? do you mean DPI?
<OdyX> ahmeni: yep...
<ToyMan> bimberi, ty
<OdyX> andre_: open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc in sudo
<OdyX> andre_: at the end of the line ServerArgsLocal
<OdyX> add -dpi 100
<OdyX> (for example)
<OdyX> restart X
<bimberi> ToyMan: yw :)
<OdyX> bug 37072
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37072 in kdebase kdm "After installing (and enabling) of nvidia-glx, KDM makes wrong DRI guesses" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37072
<andre_> i actually use GDM. i dont like kdm much
<OdyX> andre_: so I can't help you. sorry.
<andre_> you helped quite a bit actually.
<andre_> thanks
<OdyX> no worry
<Nirvana|> hibernation doesn't work on my Toshiba Satellite M70 SR2, is there a fix? It doesn't work on some other Toshiba's either (from what I've seen, not heard)
<ToyMan> ! repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ToyMan> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Phleagor_> hi
<Phleagor_> i just installed kubuntu
<Phleagor_> and i can't login as root
<Phleagor_> i read that there is no passwort set, but i just can't login
<bimberi> ubotu: tell Phleagor_ about root
<bimberi> Phleagor_: you can use 'sudo' and 'kdesu' when you need superuser privs (see the /msg from ubotu)
<riri> Hi
<riri> i have no cdrom
<riri> just the livecd
<riri> how can i start it from linux ?
<riri> sorry i mean the beta version
<Phleagor_> boot from that cd
<riri> sorry i didn't explain well ... i only have the iso
<riri> no cd
<riri> i have the iso on linux... mandriva
<riri> is there a way to try it as iso ?
<Phleagor_> burn the image on a cd and boot from it
<Phleagor_> no
<riri> i have no cd...
<riri> blank cd
<Phleagor_> ah
<riri> sorry
<riri> it's just to give a try
<riri> i know i could use vmplayer
<riri> but on mandriva it's terrible slow
<Chris_Tucker> now i remember why having one taskbar didnt bother me.. it can be set wider so it gets two lines of windows in there :D
<riri> otherwise i have to wait till shop is open in france ! lol
* Chris_Tucker is getting re-used to KDE
<riri> it's only 2h am here..
<Phleagor_> don't the shops open tomorrow?
<riri> yes... 10h
<riri> but you know i can't wait ...
<Phleagor_> k
<riri> i would like to know if i can get rid of mandriva with kubuntu...
<Phleagor_> i installed it 30 mins ago
<Phleagor_> and it's great
<riri> i stick to mandriva because network and squid easy to configure
<Phleagor_> i used mandrake 10.1 official before
<riri> i believe you...
<viator> get the vmware player image
<viator> and run it
<Phleagor_> kubuntu is more easy to configure
<riri> are you sure for the network ?
<Phleagor_> when you boot the cd you just have to hit the enter key a few times :)
<riri> yes i know
<Phleagor_> everything works
<riri> but i have a network with two pc
<riri> and my other notbook is on xp
<riri> so i need to configure network
<riri> you know mandriva asks you if you want to connect to internet and a click your other pc works
<riri> i tried with kubuntu 5.0.1 i think
<riri> but more complex to install network
<riri> did it change ?
<Phleagor_> i don't know
<riri> yes
<Phleagor_> i use it the first time
<riri> i guess
<riri> thanks
<riri> but i already used kubuntu
<Phleagor_> do tou use KDE?
<riri> and i couldn't configure my network even with the doc
<riri> yes
<viator> whats so difficult
<riri> kde3.5.2
<Phleagor_> how can i create a custom icon in the taskbar?
<riri> very easy
<Phleagor_> i can just choose an app in the menu
<viator> right cvlick
<Phleagor_> but it's not in the menu
<riri> if you have it the menu
<Phleagor_> but it's not
<riri> select it with right mouse and choose the second option
<riri> ok
<viator> click add non kde\
<viator> app
<riri> then go on the taskbar (sorry i am french)
<riri> ok
<riri> lol
<Phleagor_> thx
<Phleagor_> i got it
<Phleagor_> and i thought KDE is easy to use...
<Phleagor_> i used fluxbox before
<riri> kde is very easy to use
<viator> kde is simple in some respects but there are ALOT of options
<viator> which makes it very configurable /powerful
<viator> but sometimes cluttered and overwelming
<viator> brb'
<Search4Lancer> ugh what a pain.... can't update any packages without a 6.06 disc....
<Search4Lancer> and I left my blanks at home
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why can't you update?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Something wrong with your repos?
<Search4Lancer> because it won't let me without a 6.06 disc
<Search4Lancer> it asks for it
<CheeseBurgerMan> comment out the deb-cdrom line in sources.list
* Search4Lancer doesn't remember where sources.list is
<Search4Lancer> beena couple weeks since I touched it
<CheeseBurgerMan> /etc/apt/sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's there. :)
<Search4Lancer> updating now, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<Ahmuck> hi, how is beta
<Phleagor_> fine, now i just have to get my dvb card work and ecerything works
<yanis> I get this when I try to configure a program
<yanis> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<yanis> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<yanis> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<yanis> what should I do?
<Phleagor_> which program?
<yanis> kmplayer
<yanis> but I get hte same messange when I try to compile other app too
<yanis> I have kubuntu
<bimberi> yanis: try installing kdebase-dev
<yanis> thanks bimberi
<yanis> oops it's 10mb P
* bimberi hopes it works then :)
<crimsun> !info automake1.6
<ubotu> automake1.6: (A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles.), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.6.3-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 304 kB, Installed size: 1120 kB
<poimen> need help
<poimen> I need to configure net on dapper
<poimen> but I woint get the kcontrol net configuration tool to work
<poimen> I use dhcp
<poimen> how can I start the net manually by the shell?
<tarmath> poimen: dhclient3
<bleaked> so i've been playing around with composite..using the built in composite manager in kde, i've successfully enabled transparency, shadows, and fade-in effects.  it really looks great.  however, when enabled, my kicker seems more dim..looks gray and not milky white like it should be.  is this just a setting, or intrinsic to the composite mode?
<yanis> bimberi: it works :)
<jonathan_> is anyone having problems with adept updater in kubuntu beta?
<bimberi> yanis: phew! :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: I'm not using the beta, so I can't help there. I can offer an alternative via the command line though.
<jonathan_> yeah that i know :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK. :)
<jonathan_> it was just a little easier with adept
<jonathan_> thank you though
<CheeseBurgerMan> I personally find that YaKuake and apt are very convenient. :)
<jonathan_> what is the big thing with that
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set firefox as my default browser and thunderbird as my default mail app? web links seem to cling to konq
<jonathan_> i have heard that thrown around a bit
<yanis> so kmplayer rocks :)
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I am at dapper I need to play mp3s
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chris_Tucker: Just a minute.
<poimen> akode-mpeg wont work :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chris_Tucker: Control Center > KDE Components > Component Chooser
<jonathan_> poimen...hang on i have a link for you
<jonathan_> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<jonathan_> there...that's the starter guide, i used it and things setup nicely
<poimen> thankx brother
<jonathan_> yup
<jonathan_> so burger man....what's the deal with yakuake?
<Chris_Tucker> CheeseBurgerMan, should i need to log out and back in for it to take affect? it doesnt appear to have worked
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chris_Tucker: I don't think so
<jonathan_> chris: are you sure you have the correct command ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: It's quite cool. It's a hidden console emulator that scrolls out of your way until you press F12 (I think that's the default, I've changed it)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I find it very convenient. :)
<Chris_Tucker> CheeseBurgerMan, well its still all going to konq
<jonathan_> is there a deb pack for it
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: It's in the repos. :)
<jonathan_> ok i'll look at it
<Phleagor> anyone using a dvb card with kubuntu 5.10?
<Phleagor> the channels are all grey in kaffeine
<Phleagor> but they are all scanned, so the card works
<Phleagor> but i can't click at one to see it
<cjones> how do you gor back a version like from the dapper bata ?
<cjones> hello
<cjones> anyone here
<os2mac> anyone play around with google cal yet?
<poimen> Riddel
<poimen> Riddell how esspresso doing?
<poimen> someone knows how to set up dma on dapper?
<poimen> hdparm config file I dont see it
<poimen> :(
<frank23> poimen: I thought dma was enabled by default on dapper. Not quite sure though
<poimen> I see
<frank23> poimen: try hdparm /dev/hdc   to check
<poimen> yep gppd idea
<poimen> good*
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@*219.240.137.90]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<[Nirvana] > The new theme is pretty good
<Kteeh> hi there, I'm having problem activating USB ports for normal user
<Kteeh> when I enter as root I can mount and umount /dev/sda1 (USB) flash 512 MB memory
<Kteeh> but I can't with another users
<Kamping_Kaiser> is your system up to date?
<Kteeh> yup
<Kteeh> I'm running breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kteeh> the problem is...I need to restart hotplug as root everytime I wanna read something
<DarkED> hey i have a question
<Kamping_Kaiser> so when you plug it in it just sits silent?
<DarkED> im using the newest xchat in kde
<Kteeh> after the USB is mounted as root, I can't delete or modify files as "normal" user
<DarkED> why does the type cursor not show up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kteeh, yeh. thats expected
<Kteeh> hehehe
<Kteeh> I know
<Kteeh> but...why I can't mount the USB as normal user
<DarkED> Kteeh: dont worry bout it, mount it as root then do sudo nautilus/sudo konqueror :D
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt sure. if your systems up to date i dont know whats casuing it
<DarkED> Kteeh, enjoy :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, thats not a fix :(
<DarkED> Kamping_Kaiser, it is on my NTFS partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for your question DarkED - was it svn?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, mount it properly already :/
<DarkED> Kamping_Kaiser, svn?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, subversion... did you compile from source from apt or subversion
<DarkED> Kamping_Kaiser, oh, no i used apt in dapper
<DarkED> Kamping_Kaiser, apt-get xchat
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, check out LP
<DarkED> LP
<DarkED> irc client?
<Kamping_Kaiser> launchpad
<DarkED> launchpad, ok
<Kteeh> hi there
<Kteeh> can someone give me a feedback, in order to know why I have to restart hotplug each time I need to read a USB flash drive
<Kteeh> ?
<DarkED> Kamping_Kaiser, uh, i dont think i have it installed...
<DarkED> and there is no such package
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, http://launchpad.net
<bimberi> DarkED: launchpad is a website http://launchpad.net .  It's where you can report bugs on packages
<DarkED> ahh ok, thanks
<DarkED> sorry, never been there before
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: 'morning (just)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, i should have explained
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday bimberi, still morning here ;)
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: yep, a few minutes left :)
<bimberi> (for you that is)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 8 ;D
<bimberi> 12:22 'ere
<Kamping_Kaiser> 11:52
* Kamping_Kaiser runs ntpdate to be sure
<Kamping_Kaiser>  offset 0.202292 sec <- not bad. its usualy up to 15 sec out
<bimberi> hm 'offset 5.916158 sec' here
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
* Kamping_Kaiser should get ntp running localy on his network
<bimberi> how extensive is the network?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 static boxes, half a dozen dynamic
* bimberi has 1 desktop pc, 1 laptop pc, 1 mac and 2 tivos (all static while playing with edubuntu)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have my desktop, my laptop, my parents box, and then dynamic boxes
<Kamping_Kaiser> hopefully soon a gateway and server
<bimberi> ah, nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> *looks at 166 just waiting for gateway duty*
<bimberi> IPCop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> debian sarge
<Kamping_Kaiser> something i know a bit about
<bimberi> ah
<DarkED> I have two laptops and a desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> my dynamic boxes are mostly work boxes i'm trying to get some testing done on (like the laptops for ubuntus laptop team)
<bimberi> ah, kk
<bimberi> at work i use IPCop on a PPro-180 for a gateway - it's very good
<Kamping_Kaiser> i hear its good, but i was told ipfrog was the way to live ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> built in p2p server o_0 (i mean wtf?)
* bimberi has a look
<rey> salve
<m5m>  /window close
<m5m> erp
<Nomad411> Hi.. I'm trying to build a DVD of OpenSuse for a friend and I need autoyast in order to create it.  Does anyone know if it will run on Kubuntu^
<Nomad411> ?
<kkathman> Nomad411: no
<Nomad411> arghhh..
<Nomad411> you sure?  I guess you are :(
<Nomad411> so much download.  Must learn to read ahead!!
<kkathman> Nothing of SuSE -YaST has a chance to work with Kubuntu
<kkathman> two totally different systems :)
<kkathman> I run both in a dual boot
<Nomad411> To try and not have this be a total waste of time and bandwidth, do you think it<s possible to boot with a network install iso and run the yast command from there?
<Nomad411> It"s just needed in order to create teh package description file(s)
<kkathman> Nomad411:  Im not sure what you are trying to do
<kkathman> but I see no way to get yast and kubntu to even play in the same ballpark :)
<kkathman> you might want to go to #suse and ask your question tho Nomad411
<Nomad411> I downloaded the 5 ISO Cds and followed the instructions to create a DVD from them:  http://en.opensuse.org/Making_a_DVD_from_CDs#Manually_build_a_DVD_from_the_CD-Set
<Nomad411> I did..
<tarmath> what do you want to do on kubuntu?
<kkathman> I thought there was a DVD image also
<Nomad411> I'm running Kubuntu.  A friend of mine is new to Linux and asked me to create him the DVD instead of CDs
<Nomad411> is there?
<tarmath> just grab the dvd iso and burn it
<kkathman> for OpenSuse right?
<Nomad411> I think you have to order it and get it mailed
<Nomad411> yes
<kkathman> you can burn it under kubuntu I would imagine
<Nomad411> He wants to compare it to Ubuntu
<kkathman> but I dont know why you would need yast
<kkathman> k3b should do it I'd figure
<kkathman> or whatever your tool is
<Nomad411> for this command:   create_package_descr -x setup/descr/EXTRA_PROV -l english -l spanish -l french -l german -l czech -l hungarian -l italian
<kkathman> ohhh hmmm... I see
<Nomad411> The 5 ISOs content is dumped into 1 directory, and then it looks like the package descriptions have got to be remade
<tarmath> i guess you canonly create that dvd image from the cds with suse
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> I thought they had a DVD image tho
<Nomad411> look slike it, must run SUSE to make SUSE :)
<kkathman> why not just burn the 5 cds
<Nomad411> kkathman: If you see a link to it anywhere I<d be happy to get it from you..  Maybe it<s only visible if you already run SUSE.. hehe
<kkathman> you might could have done that already while trying to figure out how to make theDVD :)
<Nomad411> kkathman: I didn<t question him, he asked for a DVD
<Nomad411> I did look for a DVD-iso, I find only CDs
<kkathman> what kind of machine does he have
<kkathman> 386 or 64
<Nomad411> Oh shoot!!  There is an unofficial ISO now.. 32 .  he needs 64
<Nomad411> I think I<ll get the 32 for myself :)
<Nomad411> I haven<t run SUSE in ages, I<m curious to see where it<s at these days.  It was pretty sold back then
<kkathman> NOmad:  http://www.novell.com/products/suselinux/downloads/ftp/mirrors_isos.html#americas
<kkathman> sorry Nomad411:  http://www.novell.com/products/suselinux/downloads/ftp/mirrors_isos.html#americas
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> that has the DVD isos
<Nomad411> nut not the opensuse one
<Nomad411> nut = but :)
<kkathman> its fine
<kkathman> 10.0 is what you want
<kkathman> you can get everything else later
<TheUni> bah
<TheUni> my boot settings are totally screwed up
<TheUni> grub messed up, so i reinstalled xp on a blank partition
<TheUni> then tried to reinstall grub and have it pick it up, but installed grub on THAT partition
<TheUni> any way to get windows to boot again without reinstalling it? its bootloader is gone.
<kkathman> TheUni:  you have kubuntu somewhere?
<kkathman> or not?
* TheUni clearly has no idea what he's doing
<TheUni> yea, i can do the recovery stuffs
<TheUni> but i'm currently in ubuntu.
<kkathman> whats on your ubuntu...is it clean
<kkathman> as in a clean install right now?
<Nomad411> you dualboot Ubuntu and Kubuntu^
<Nomad411> ?
<TheUni> er... no. kubuntu
<TheUni> kkathman: this is my main os that i'm in now. not clean. i want to use xp as secondary.
<kkathman> TheUni:  hmm... well its always best to put XP on first, then install k/ubuntu
<TheUni> yea
<TheUni> kkathman: that's what i did first.
<Nomad411> Oh ok.. There's a wiki page about that
<TheUni> but then grub messed up
<kkathman> because the k/ubuntu installer will sense the XP and put that in its bootloader
<TheUni> so i figured i'd just reinstall xp, then reinstall grub.
<kkathman> doing the other way around wont work
<kkathman> once you have an XP bootloader, its much harder
<kkathman> thats why you load it down 1st
<TheUni> blah
<TheUni> yea
<TheUni> but
<unperson> I'm trying to record sound with krec, but I can't seem to get anything.
<TheUni> been using kubuntu for a few months now  :\
<kkathman> most linux installs, if they use grub, will fix it all nice
<unperson> I've tried recording from both my mic and from the sound_out.
<kkathman> TheUni:  easiest thing....back up your ~/ directory and what ever you might want, and reinstall k/ubuntu and let it write its grub with the XP OS as an option
<TheUni> *sigh*
<unperson> krec has two sound levels shown in the window on the left hand side.  One is the recording level and the other is the sound level incomming, correct?  So I ought to see something there if krec is getting sound?
<TheUni> was afraid that was gonna be the answer
<TheUni> kkathman: well, thanks for the help
<TheUni> but
<kkathman> its a bit of time
<kkathman> but reliable
<TheUni> in the interests of learning linux
<TheUni> i'm gonna try to hack around and get it fixed
<TheUni> i'm sure i'll just end up doing that, though
<Nomad411> kkathman: I just saw that eval i snot time-limited.  Weird name :)
<Nomad411> thanks
<kkathman> I never saw one with a time limit
<kkathman> I'd go to #suse and get them to point you there tho
<unperson> Anyone sucessfully been able to record sound with krec?
<lgc> Hi. Anyone in here?
<Hobbsee> lgc: nope :P
<Hobbsee> TheUni: you can reinstall grub
<lgc> Hobbsee, good! Now I can poke a finger in my nose!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<TheUni> Hobbsee: but i've already overwritten the xp bootloader
<Hobbsee> !tell TheUni about grub
<TheUni> i guess i need to reinstall xp first, then reinstall grub?
<Hobbsee> TheUni: your XP partition is fine?
<kkathman> the bootloader is already gone Hobbsee
<kkathman> so there's nothing to tell grub to link to
<Search4Lancer> anybody know how many fortunes there are in /fortune?
<Hobbsee> how'd it go?
<kkathman> Well, I think maybe his attempt to reinstall grub might have done a little bit of damage :)
<Hobbsee> i'd try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-32d586a32fe70f9e1accb80d55cf3d3f0600175a   ...but otherwise reinstall
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> and backup first
<TheUni> Hobbsee: xp partition is fine, yea. but the bootloader is gone.
<kkathman> yah I thought if there was a way to boot to wins
<kkathman> TheUni can you boot to Xp right now?
<TheUni> no.
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  thats what I mean
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kkathman> NTBootLoader is a no show
<Hobbsee> weird that grub screwed up that badly...if it's messed the partition table up
<TheUni> Hobbsee: i'm sure i did it somehow
<TheUni> i switched a bunch of drives around
<Hobbsee> TheUni: you're on linux now?
<TheUni> yea.
<kkathman> TheUni  you might try the folks in ##windows, and see if they can help you get your bootloader back
<TheUni> okee
<Hobbsee> TheUni: before that
<Hobbsee> try "sudo update-grub"
<Hobbsee> just see what it does
<kkathman> worth a shot I guess...cant hurt :)
<Hobbsee> TheUni: if that doesnt work, type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<TheUni> Hobbsee: yea.. but xp bootloader needs to be there first, right?
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  but.. his ubuntu is fine tho
<kkathman> right
<Hobbsee> TheUni: er...not sure about that.
<kkathman> grub cant do anything without pointing to the bootloader
<TheUni> right
<TheUni> bah
<TheUni> no windows data lost, not a big deal
<Hobbsee> IIRC grub doesnt point to the bootloader - grub IS the boot loader
<kkathman> Hobbsee: just like grub points to the loader in linux
<TheUni> just an extra hour  :\
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> ok bad terminilogy
<Hobbsee> maybe my brain is warped
<kkathman> it points to the BOOT image
<TheUni> Hobbsee: but windows has to know how to boot.
<Hobbsee> TheUni: so, grub works fine, yet windows wont boot?
<TheUni> ntloader has to be somewhere.
<TheUni> Hobbsee: yup.
<kkathman> TheUni - IF the boot image hasnt been damaged you can still use grub
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> Hobbsee can tell you by looking at her gurb
<kkathman> grub
<TheUni> when i'm in grub bootloader, and i choose to boot to the xp partition, it reloads grub. coz i accidentally overwrote the xp bootloader with another instance of grub.
<Hobbsee> eww...and the second instance of grub wont boot xp?
<kkathman> TheUni - but you just overwrote the bootloader
* Hobbsee wonders about fdisk on windows...
<TheUni> yea it does, but it's the same as the first.
<TheUni> yup
<kkathman> Hobbsee  open your grub and see under the windows section what it points to
<TheUni> Hobbsee: i tried that too.
<kkathman> TheUni  listen
<kkathman> Hobbsee should be able to show you what her grub entry is for Windows
<kkathman> and you should be able to copy it
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/678230
<Hobbsee> there ^
<Hobbsee> assuming your windows is on hda1
<kkathman> cuz its not going to point to the bootloader for windows I dont thing
<TheUni> sda1
<lgc> Hobbsee, are you familiar with a "cdrecord" which just doesnt't?
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  am I all wet here?
<Hobbsee> lgc: no...i've heard of it, but know nothing about it
<TheUni> yea, that's what mine looks like
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> crap
<lgc> Hobbsee, np. Maybe someone in here is...
<TheUni> bah
<TheUni> well
<kkathman> guess it DOES need the bootloader :(
<TheUni> thanks for the help guys (and gals) but i'll just reinstall xp
<TheUni> THEN
<beefsprocket> TheUni: hang on
<TheUni> reinstall grub
<TheUni> on the right partition
<TheUni> then it should pick it up
<kkathman> yep
<beefsprocket> there is a tool that I've used that can help I think
<TheUni> grub needs to be on the root partition, no?
<beefsprocket> I'm coming to this late, so I'm not totally sure what's up,
<beefsprocket> but
<Hobbsee> TheUni: usually wise
<TheUni> k
* TheUni is new to linux
<kkathman> windows and linux sometimes dont play nice together :)
<kkathman> unless you tell them to
<beefsprocket> TheUni: if your mbr is messed up, use http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kkathman> hehe
<TheUni> yea
<TheUni> all this over activesync, lol
<Nomad411> beefsprocket: Interesting tool
<TheUni> very
<beefsprocket> Nomad411: I destroyed an ntfs partition when starting out with warty, that saved 200gigs
<TheUni> welp, off to try stuff
<TheUni> thanks again guys
<beefsprocket> so cool that its gpl too, could charge hundreds  for it
<Nomad411> yup
<Nomad411> long live free..
<Nomad411> it fits in my budget
<Nomad411> :)
<beefsprocket> indeed
<beefsprocket> anyone familiar with openssl 0.9.8a?
<LeeJunFan> I once had an app setup to put my mrtg graphs from a webpage on my desktop, but I can't remember what I used to do that - anyone know of something like this?
<LeeJunFan> not taking over my background, just individual images on my desktop.
<ports-> anyone installed adobe acrobat on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ports-: you looking to read or write pdf's?
<ports-> readin
<ports-> for now
<Hobbsee> ports-: take a look at kpdf.  there's also a pdf reader in konq
<ports-> Hobbsee:  ive got it installed.. i wanted to see what adobe acrobat for linux was like
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee has never needed it :P
* Hobbsee upgrades her thunderbird, in the background
<Hobbsee> hmm...messy
<ports-> Hobbsee: no.. setting up apache, mysql, and php is messy
<Hobbsee> heh
<mendred> ports- : Ah come on it isn't too bad...
<ports-> mendred:  i havent started yet.. but its all new to me
<mendred> ports-: the only time i had trouble was making those entries in apache's conf for php
<mendred> ports:- apt-get is ur best friend :)
<ports-> mendred:  how about adept
<mendred> ports- :yeah anyone of those (synaptic, adept, apt etc..)
<ports-> k
<mendred> ports- u using kubuntu as a server?
<dj_tasaka> anyone got an idea how to control acroread via dcop,d-bus, or any other sort of IPC?
<dj_tasaka> specifically, how to tell it to close an open document?
<ports-> mendred:  for a little while, yes
<mendred> ports- k :)
<ports-> Hobbsee:  hrm.. whatd be abetter option
<Hobbsee> huh?
* kkathman wakes Hobbsee up :)
* Hobbsee is off trying to make moztraybiff work with thunderbird binaries
<ports-> looked at the wrong screen
<kkathman> yer such a guru girl :)
<ports-> mendred:  whats a better option?
<kkathman> rofl
<mendred> ports-: not saying kubuntu is bad :)
<ports-> but im sure theres another distro thats better prepared
<mendred> ports-: heh that would be debian :)
<ports-> ok
<ports-> mendred:  well we're modifyin a Wordpress package to run a blog news source on campus... and i figured itd be easier to run the demo site on a local server that i controlled instead of at OIT servers on campus, or at an off campus host
<mendred> ports- nice
<ports-> main part is that the authentication system in Wordpress sucks.
<ports-> we have to redo it from scratch.
<mendred> ports- hmmm..i maybe wrong i haven't used Wordpress..
<mendred> ports- but i was under the impression
<mendred> ports- that it had an auth plugin system
<ports-> let me check.. i didnt notice it
<ports-> because i asked on the forum and the response was "you would need to code that'
<mendred> ports- http://dev.webadmin.ufl.edu/~dwc/2005/03/02/authentication-plugins/
<mendred> ports- i think after 1.5.1 u have plugins
<mendred> ports- like i said i haven't used it..so i dunno how practical it is
<mendred> ports- hope it helps neways
<mendred> ports- http://dev.wp-plugins.org/
<ports-> lessee if any of those do what i need
<ports-> because the auth method we want is very paranoid
<beefsprocket> ports-: doesn't wp have a good captcha plugin?
<beefsprocket> or is that drupal?
<mendred> ports- hmmm wots ur auth method ?
<ports-> whats captcha
<ports-> mendred: we need to do auth emails from the edu domain only..
<mendred> ports- hmmm
<beefsprocket> ports-: you know those alphanumeric grids where you have to type the text?
<ports-> beefsprocket:  yes
<beefsprocket> mostly good for stopping spammers or automated login attempts
<ports-> beefsprocket: i hadnt thought of using that.. but that may be something to do also.
<LeeJunFan> am I alone in getting a lot of errors with konqueror and google "connection broken"? If not - are you also using dapper?
<beefsprocket> not on its own, but it limits the number of attempted breakins
<crimsun> google works fine in konqueror here on dapper.
<ports-> beefsprocket:  basic goal is to have a verified EDU address to every user on the site. therefore anyone that acts up... will be dealt with by the dean of students
<beefsprocket> right
<mendred> LeejunFan: yes on dapper.. no not facing problem..how do u reproduce it
<ports-> beefsprocket:  i didnt think about useless/spam accounts too much since people wouldnt be able to write their own blogs... theyd simply by signing up so that they could respond to news articles, or talk in the discussion areas
<beefsprocket> right, perhaps not needed then
<beefsprocket> users sign themselves up?
<Hobbsee> ports-: finally got it to wokr :D
<LeeJunFan> mendred: I just keep getting it popping up in konq, trying to narrow it down to which network layer is the problem, :)
<ports-> beefsprocket:  right.. and what we've planned for is that ill go to the site... request an account.. .. system requires that i use an EDU email account.. an auth code is sent to that account.. you verify it.. and then choose a password
<LeeJunFan> mendred: was hoping for app layer, easiest to deal with.
<ports-> Hobbsee:  congrats :)
<Hobbsee> :
<Hobbsee> )
<Hobbsee> darn enter key
<beefsprocket> ports-: that's way beyond me...
* bimberi cheekily considers !enter :P
<beefsprocket> anyways, night
<ports-> beefsprocket:  ive got 2 guys from the CS dept that said they can design that system
* Hobbsee cheekily considers the banstick :P
<beefsprocket> sounds like simple mysql queries mostly
<bimberi> ooooh touchy :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ports-> mendred:  With .htaccess files, you can use any of the authentication mechanisms available in Apache, such as basic authentication... --- whats that mean
<mendred> LeejunFan: seems to me everyone has complicated problems today on this channel :)
<ports-> mendred:  lol mines not too complicated
<ports-> i wont be working on it for atleast 2 weeks
<ports-> its just going to involve a lot of book reading... because i dont want to have ryan and kit code something that already exists
<ports-> eack
<ports-> apparnetly thats the Close Tab button
<mendred> ports- http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<mendred> ports- am assuming ur using apache 1
<mendred> ports- wots the close tab button ?  :)
<ports-> in Konversation.. to the right of the text edit box..
<mendred> oh ok
<ports-> ok HTAccess which Apache has.. is something different
<ports-> that restricts access to folders on the site itself..
<mendred> ummmm ports- whose htaccess were u referring to ?
<mendred> i assumed u were referring to apache's
<ports-> i was just reading stuff on those links you posted
<ports-> from that original link where it talked about User Authentication in Apache... i thought it was referring to a system like i wanted...
<mendred> oh
<ports-> mendred:  its going to be a long summer :)
<mendred> ports- should be fun neways :)
<ports-> it probably will be
<ports-> nice part is... i just need to make sure the demo site works.. i dont have to worry about security etc on Apache
<mendred> ports- hmmm
<mendred> ports - put up a blog on all this when u do..it should make for interesting reading
<ports-> mendred:  lol ok
<ports-> what i need is a revenue stream for this.. about $50/month
<ports-> we've got a very gracious domain host.. only $4/month... but promoting this thing on campus is going to cost a lot of money
<mendred> students fund raising?
<ports->  yeah
<ports-> im not a fan of fundraising :)
<mendred> yeah i can relate :)
<ports-> in many cases... the raising part costs more than the donations received
<ports-> which doesnt mean that i wont be grilling in the quad during lunchtime..
<Zaire> im back lol
<ports-> just means that if im earning $10/day profit off it... and spending 4 hours out there.. ill scrap it
<mendred> ports- well...good luck..u probably could set up a project page onsite with a paypal thingy for donations or something :)
<Zaire> well kubuntu still crashs lol ........one thing I could not figure out was how to get the kernel sources installed from commandline
<ports-> mendred:  i am trying to work out a deal with the campus activities board.. they spend a lot of money on promoting events in the campus newspaper...  im thinking that they can funnel me some advertising money... (and it helps that ive been a programming chair in that organization for 2 years)
<mendred> ports- bon chance
<ports-> mendred: yep.. its exciting because the group of people helping with this are connected all over campus.. and its really easy to get people onboard
<ports-> i started writing the constitution for the organization in the middle of februrary.on friday student govt approved the organization and its purpose.. took 2 months. mainly because i took 6 weeks to write the constitution
<mendred> ports- are u considering eventually going for an MBA ?  :)
<ports-> mendred:  no why
<mendred> ports- u would be very good at it :)
<ports-> mendred:  im an engineer
<mendred> ports- so are 3/4 of the ppl who passed out of my class :)
<mendred> ports- actually make it 98%
<mendred> ports-well..catch u later..gotta go
<mendred> ciao all
<_dustin> hi i have a question, one day i right clicked a folder, intending to play all of its contents in xmms, and after that every time i tried to normally open a folder, it would open it in xmms. Is there something i can reset so that this wont happen anymore?
<_dustin> i'm new to linux, if that helps any
<_dustin> i have breezy badger right now
<_dustin> hi i have a question, one day i right clicked a folder, intending to play all of its contents in xmms, and after that every time i tried to normally open a folder, it would open it in xmms. Is there something i can reset so that this wont happen anymore?
<bpm> good morning
<LeeJunFan> does this page fully load for anyone else http://images.google.com/images?q=image&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&start=20&sa=N
<LeeJunFan> It won't load in firefox or konqueror for me.
<LeeJunFan> well, it finally did after about the 6th try.
<LeeJunFan> to he11, I'm going to bed.
<kkathman> howdy LeeJunFan :)
<simira> what files manages the menus in kubuntu?
<simira> the structure in the menu, what apps to be listed and how etc.
<Emess> jsut kde settings
<Emess> right click the k symbol and go menu settings...
<Emess> *menu editor
<simira> Emess: I don't use kde, we need a file to be distributed on the workstations on my workplace
<Emess> oh, then i have absolutely no idea
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all..
<merc248> wee, i love kubuntu.
<merc248> that is all
<paines> hrhr
<simira> can anyone else help me?
<paines> simira: I don't understand your question.
<simira> paines: I need a file to edit and redistribute through network, to manage the kubuntu menus
<simira> paines: the meny settings must be set in some file...
<Emess> like a .conf file? tried google?
<paines> simira: first of all. try to find out where kde is saving its menu. so best is, ask in  #kde
<merc248> i can't wait for KDE4
<merc248> i just found out about it
<merc248> while trying to look for a kopete upgrade thing
<merc248> OMG I WILL BE ABLE TO RUN KDE4 ON WINDOWS I CAN'T WAIT TO SWITCH BACK
<Emess> traitor
<merc248> pssh
<merc248> :\
<Emess> oh sweet i can run a console in konversation, good irssi died then :)
<Emess> no more screen for meeee *dances*
<Emess> System Information for    [ ubuntu ] 
<Emess> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.12-9-386
<Emess> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 2993.861 Mhz   5931.00 Bogomips
<Emess> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<Emess> Memory                    193.754/504.387MB
<Emess> Processes                 104
<Emess> Uptime                    1:11
<Chousuke> ok?
<Emess> look at the HD Info
<Emess> OGB...i have a 400GB SATA in this one :S
<Chousuke> Well, you need a better script :p
<Emess> nah, im running of a live cd to test this system sound card which isnt working in windaz
<Emess> it even thought my baby had )gb when shes got close to 8TB :D
<mart> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<firepol> hi there, can someone help me to get the latest version of amarok working under breezy? if i add the breezy repos in my sources.list it gives me an error as you can see here: http://pastebin.com/678465
<paines> firepol: latest amarok isn't for breezy
<firepol> paines, so what happens if I upgrade to dapper? do you think im safe?
<paines> firepol: depend on what you are using or doing with your installation. for me,  it works great.
<firepol> is somebody here using dapper? I would like to upgrade but I'm afraid to break my distro. Actually I'm using kde 3.5.2 (added the kubuntu.org repos to my sources.list)....
<firepol> it's my workstation at work. I need firefox, thunderbird, konsole, kate and quanta working. the rest can have some bugs (i cna live with that)
<paines> and you just want to upgrade due to amaork ?
<firepol> paines? not only, so whan dapper is out in june ill already have all the upgraded packages and wont lose time to download all the packages ;)
<firepol> paines: also why not, to give some feedback to the kubuntu teram if i discover some bugs?
<firepol> teram* team
<paines> i see.
<firepol> anywa yi wont do that, it seems too dangerous from the feedback i get around ;)
<paines> well, for me I am using it everyday, in office and at home. no issues so far for me. I using it on desktops pc's. one i386, and at home amd64.
<firepol> why are ubuntu and kubuntu "split" like if it was 2 different operating system? isn't kde just a package like fluxbox is?
<Tm_T> firepol: sort of, but Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE and good set of KDE apps
<Tm_T> firepol: problem is, somehow many users seems to think they are "different" but they're not
<firepol> i know thast there is a sort of religion war between gnome and kde users... so that's reflected also in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> but more like, if you like to have KDE, you prolly like to have KDE apps too
<Tm_T> so, Kubuntu team tries to offer good KDE experience in Ubuntu
<Tm_T> but Kubuntu team also helps a lot in "gnomeware" issues ;)
<Tm_T> so I can't see any war going on
<firepol> Tm_T I dont need to have double apps that do the same thing. I uninstalled all my gnome packages as I prefear kde
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> firepol: isn't it good? so you have a choice?
<firepol> Anyway when it comes to standard packages, like firefox, where should i ask support? in ubuntu or kubuntu forums? You see what I mean?
<firepol> yeah but isn't it good to have only a main centralized platform (forum, irc channel etc) ?
<Tm_T> firepol: both are fine, but mostly Kubuntu support is meant to kubuntu/KDE specific issues
<firepol> i see
<Tm_T> and no, too centralized and you can't find the Kubuntu part from there =)
<Tm_T> firepol: think it this way, Kubuntu and Ubuntu are cars manufactured in the same factory, but just different colour and seats and that
<firepol> Tm_T, so if I have a car that has a different color I should call a different office in case of problems? ;)
<Tm_T> firepol: so, if you put repair service to same place, they need to keep two or four different kind of seats in the same place instead of half of it
<firepol> Tm_T dont worry i got it ;)
<Tm_T> yeah :)
<Tm_T> I'm not a good explainer
* mendred thinks Tm_T rocks
<firepol> i guess there is a centralization for obvious purposes: a kde user has kde specific problems...
* Tm_T hides
<mendred> Tm_T: ur kopete package didn't have voice enabled :(
<abattoir>  hello Tm_T :)
<firepol> paines: has dapper firefox 1.5.0.2 in its packages?
<morrow> hmmm.. this baghira keeps crashing my firefox :/
<jorik> does whatever-fs-DVDs-use support soft links ?
<Tm_T> mendred: ofcourse don't have, because there's no correct ortp in ubuntu
<ralf_> Updated today and everything is smooth in kubuntu 6.06 ppc. But kino still has probs with avc (status error) and dvgrab can't find a camcorder?
<menno> does anybody use Kubuntu with low latency for audio-work?
<eulchen> i have tried one time but crash
<menno> not good...
<menno> there is still some work to be done i guess
<menno> the day will come that an end-user like me can make the switch
<eulchen> im new to linux took me 2 days till i could play my mp3s ;)
<menno> that 's within limits
<eulchen> he he well i know now tht the codecs bit hidden for legal reasons
<eulchen> but i still wonder why all the windoofs progis install them but not linux
<menno> yeah i never wondered but yeah
<menno> i guess they use Lame?
<eulchen> yap
<menno> and not Frauenhoffer
<eulchen> some  audiacity for windoes yes needs lame    but i dont know whta winamp and the others use
<eulchen> hard to imagin billi gates paid frauenhofer ? hm hm
<menno> why not?
<eulchen> he never paid anyone dont you know him ? giggles
<eulchen> even his first msdos was stolen from his friend
<menno> not personally, just seen pictures of his house
<menno> taken with wide-angle
<Emess> mm i hope my ibm can handle dapper (64mb ram ftl)
<Emess> how do i turn on teh SSH daemon?
<Danamania> apt-get install ssh (it'll install both client and server, I think client is the only one installed by default)
<Danamania> apt-get install openssh-client will probably do the same
<Danamania> gah. scratch that
<nagyv> hello! I don't know why but my root partition seems to get full. df
<Danamania> apt-get install openssh-server
<Danamania> that's the one sorry :)
<Danamania> nagyv: you may still have a load of downloaded packages laying around. does "sudo apt-get clean" clear up a load of space?
<nagyv> it has 5Gb, /usr is 2.2, /tmp is nearly empty, /var is 1.8. I see no reason why it would get full!
<nagyv> Danamania: thx, this was the problem. Is there any way to set up this cleaning automaticaly?
<Emess> Danamania: thanks, shouoldnt the server be installed default though? i guess not :(
<Danamania> nagyv: I don't know, sorry - apt-get's manpage just mentions that you might want to run it from time to time.
<nagyv> Danamania: thx, I will try to remember.
<Danamania> Emess: I think the approach is not to run services unless they're specifically required. I'm still pretty new to ubuntu :)
<Emess> iv never used ubuntu before, or any other debian based system
* Emess is a slack man
<Danamania> ahh. I come from straight debian myself.
<Emess> yeah, im looking to dual boot my slack10 server with kubuntu, or if possible Xubuntu
<tRSS> how can I start another xsession from tty1. currently, i am doing 'startx -- :1' and it loads another x session but then nothing happens. I can't even kill this process
<Emess> find the pid and kill it...
<tRSS> Emess: well, killing the process is not the issue. issue is starting another xsession from tty1 or tty2 or tty3
<inc|freaky> hi all, im using knetworkmanager. but when connecting to my router, wireless, it gives me the wrong IP-address over dhcp ... i have set up a static IP for the MAC adress of my laptop on the router. when connecting over a cable it works. just not over wireless. what could this be caused by or how can i fix this?
<paines> tRSS: look in to /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config and change allowes_users= to anybody
<paines> allowed_users i mean
<tRSS> paines: thanks, let me try it
<tRSS> paines: on my other machines, I am able to do it from tty1 by just doing 'startx -- :1' but on this machine I only ubuntu, wheres as on this machine also I have Kubuntu, which primarily use
<Emess> ok this is wierd, im isntalling ubuntu and when i get to the partitioning part it jsut repepatedly says 'Killed' and jsut keeps on repeating...
<tRSS> still getting a 'no protocol specified' error
<Emess> from the forums it seems to be a problem on computers with 64mb rasm...which is what this box has :(
<florian> Hello !
<florian> Is this the good chan for dapper beta or #ubuntu+1 ?
<cenobyte> how do u play .nsv files with xine or vlc?
<Hobbsee> florian: ubuntu+1
<florian> Hobbsee: thx, I'm in, but no-one answer :(
<florian> Do you know if new installer support LVM ?
<knoppix> Hi! i'm having trouble installing breezy onto a pair of sata drives on an nforce4-based motherboard
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea, but i suspect so.
<florian> seems it doesn't :s
<knoppix> florian, is this dapper? there was an LVM option in the installer, i saw it today while i was trying to install
<Hobbsee> ndazza: yes it is
<florian> ndazza: Yes, the dapper-beta
<ndazza> the installer/partitioning section seemed identical, including LVM
<ndazza> only difference was the new one didn't pick up my drives :(
<florian> On graphical installer ?
<noteventime> !midi
<ubotu> rumour has it, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ndazza> no
<florian> ndazza: how can you setup a "classic" install ?
<florian> I didn't find the way to...
<florian> Only live-cd
<ndazza> florian,  i was using dapper flight 6. it went straight to non-gui boot
<florian> Ho, yeah, ok for flight 6, but dapper-beta seems to be only graphical...
<cenobyte> can someone help me out
<ndazza> oh okay
<ndazza> florian, cool, maybe that will work with my hardware hehe
<MrMist> Hi all
<MrMist> anyone know why there isn't any official MySQL 5.0 release for Debian/Ubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<Emess> because you compile software from source like a normal person?
<MrMist> of course I'm able to. But it would be simpler not having to
<MrMist> I'm compiling as we speak.
<Emess> then you'll need a precompiled binary, and they dont make on for debian so try an rpm or compile like you already are :)
<MrMist> The companies themselves more often than not omit compiling for Ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> What is there in mysql 5 that is not in 4 that you need ?
<MrMist> But the programs are released in the apt-get-system anyway... don't know who's in charge of it though
<MrMist> hmm... much
<MrMist> increased security
<MrMist> the ability to make views
<MrMist> stored procedures
<MrMist> these are just the improvements I know of... I'm sure there's even more
<MrMist> Anyone know who's in charge of those systems ? Someone should push the right buttons to get MySQL updated in the system
<h3sp4wn> MrMist: Mysql 5 is in dapper
<MrMist> I know. But dapper is still in Beta
<MrMist> I require a stable system
<h3sp4wn> MrMist: There is no way it would be updated in breezy
<MrMist> why not ?
<apokryphos> MrMist: because dapper's about to be released, it would be a huge effort to backport to breezy, etc etc
<apokryphos> it'll never happen, for sure
<bigescalade> hy! can u help me in this case : I installed kubuntu linux and i want to play my mp3 files with amaroK! but when i click on a file amaroK starts but doesn`t plays! What`s the problem?
<MrMist> hmm... but the package-system is on different servers
<apokryphos> what?
<MrMist> isn't that just a matter of compiling for each platform ?
<apokryphos> no, it's a lot more than that
<sredna> In that respect gentoo is better, since if you update you allways gets fully up to date with the entire system. If that is not possible with ubuntu, one needs to reinstall for each release.
<apokryphos> sredna: true, but often if new version of packages are *just* released they're backported, but also (i) there is quite a short/quick release cycle, and (ii) for those who can, it's very easy to still compile
<apokryphos> also, new releases don't require a reinstall per se, just an update
<ndazza> MrMist, you could try downloading the .rpm and using alien to convert it to a deb
<MrMist> I'm compiling it now
<ndazza> does the dapper-beta live cd install as well?
<sredna> apokryphos: Ok, as long as there is somthing that makes reinstall unnessecary, since that means overwriting configuration data ;)
<MrMist> I'm a programmer, so I know how
<apokryphos> ndazza: yes
<apokryphos> good
<apokryphos> ndazza: I don't think there's an distro now that has no "update" option when a new release comes out, yeah.
<apokryphos> s/an/any/
<MrMist> I'm just getting a bit sad 'cause it's so much fiddling around in Linux compared to Win.
<ndazza> ok, is the gui installer or the text installer most likely to work on troublesome hardware? specifically SATA drives with nforce chipset
<apokryphos> * sredna, not ndazza :)
<MrMist> even though I'm one of the guys that knows how
<apokryphos> ndazza: I presume so. The more testing it gets, the better it will be :)
<apokryphos> ndazza: remember though that it is still technically beta software
<ndazza> speaking of which, is there an install report that i can fill out? the flight 6 installer is worse at detecting my hardware than the breezy one
<apokryphos> ndazza: best is to compile a bug report, however I'd only recommend filing one if you're using the latest beta
* ndazza nods
<apokryphos> otherwise you'll probably get "test with latest beta; does it work?"
<ndazza> downloading now...
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee tends to write lots like that :P
<slow-motion> hallo
<nico8481> hi
<xwolf-> If i use DHCP, i can connect to the net and everything. And when I put the IP address myself, i can't... i mean, it reaches the router adsl modem but i can't access google, for example. looks like a dns problem, but i already have a list of them in kcontrol
<xwolf-> any ideas?
<ndazza> xwolf-, can you google.com from the command line? can you ping google's ip address? (66.102.7.147)
<ndazza> oops, can you *ping* www.google.com
<nico8481> how can I add, for example, "play with amaroK" to the list of actions that are proposed when I right-click on a folder containing music files ?
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> I've managed do something bad :P
<noteventime> I'm unable to start kde
<ndazza> nico8481, the actions list only has options for any files i think, it doesn't recognise music files/directories as different
<OdyX> noteventime: that's not bad, it's fun !
<noteventime> I get into KDM login screen
<mayur> did anybody knows about virtual cd software for kubuntu?
<noteventime> :) but when i login the screen turns black for a second
<OdyX> noteventime: try:
<nico8481> ndazza: how come it proposes me "open with Kaffeine" in the list of actions for such a directory then?
<OdyX> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OdyX> then
<noteventime> mayur, if you want to mount ISO images, then its built in in the system
<OdyX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ndazza> nico8481, no idea... i guess i'm wrong :)
<mayur> where?
<noteventime> OdyX, I tried reconfigure KDM but I don't think KDM is the problem
<noteventime> I think the xserver is
<nico8481> :)
<OdyX> noteventime: then try to reconfigure it.
<noteventime> Becuase I tried to manually start the xserver
<ndazza> noteventime, do other environments start? gnome/icewm/etc?
<noteventime> Nope
<noteventime> I just tried fail safe
<noteventime> But as I'm unable to start the xserver manually
<mayur> where is the package?
<mayur> for mounting iso images
<noteventime> It won't even give me any erros
<noteventime> errors*
<ndazza> mayur, it isn't a package, it's in the kernel. the command you need is mount
<mayur> i dont know command very well
<mayur> plz caaan u give me syntax
<mayur> plz
<ndazza> mayur, unfortunately i don't know if/how it's done with the gui, but if you open a console and type the command mount -t iso9660 /path/to/cdfile /mnt -o loop
<mayur> plz
<OdyX> noteventime: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ndazza> that will place your cd image into the directory /mnt
<mayur> thnx but i want a gui tool
<ndazza> from there you can browse it with gui
<noteventime> OdyX, yes
<OdyX> Well... dunno noteventime
<mayur> in windows i use deamon tools
<ndazza> noteventime, have a look in /var/log/xorg.log.1 or whatever the filename is
<ndazza> mayur, have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.org/ there's a search engine there
<mayur> thnx
<ndazza> oops, sorry that link is bad... i'll find the right one
<noteventime> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<noteventime> But it goes on beyond that
<ndazza> ahh http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<noteventime> Thats the only error message i got :(
<ndazza> noteventime, check that the file exists, permissions on the file. search for lines beginning with (EE)
<ndazza> (that last is in the log file again)
<noteventime> ndazza, the file doesn't exist but there are no (EE) lines at all in the log
<noteventime> Thats the wierd thing
<noteventime> After trying to start X, when i get back to the console, there are no error messages
<ndazza> hmm... i have a big SecurityPolicy file at that location - but i'm using XFree86
<ndazza> perhaps look in /var/log/kdm.log
<noteventime> I did
<ndazza> are you using binary video drivers?
<noteventime> X: client 4 rejected from local host
<noteventime> yes, i810 but I've tried uing vesa
<noteventime> same problem
<ndazza> hmm...
<ndazza> i'm thinking there might be something funny with the X authentication stuff
<ndazza> xauth and friends
<noteventime> ok, dunno about tha : / any ideas on how to check?
<ndazza> i can't remember what the name of the tool is to authorise remote connections and the like...
<ndazza> ahh
<ndazza> if your pc is well-firewalled on a private trusted network..... you could try xhost +
<noteventime> +?
<ndazza> yea 'xhost +'
<ndazza> + means allow all
<noteventime> ohh, ok
<ndazza> if it doesn't work, don't forget to use 'xhost -' afterwards, i'm pretty sure it's a security hole
<noteventime> unable to open display "" and with DISPLAY=:0 i get unable to open display ":0"
<noteventime> connection refused by server
<ndazza> okay, i'm running out of ideas now...
<noteventime> Hmm, the computer hung so I had to hard reboot during prelinking, DO you think that could be a problem? I've finished a prelink now and I'll try to restart
<noaXess_kubuntu> are her some sybase database specialists? i know, not the right channel, but i need help.. or some other places where i can get help.. yes, i have searched in google.. some hours.. but found nothing what help..
<ndazza> noteventime, haha yes that could be a very big problem
<ndazza> a botched prelink could cause all kinds of problems with your libraries
<noteventime> Just that I thought I'd get segmention faults or similar and not this but-looking thning :)
<ndazza> noaXess_kubuntu, there's a tonne of db gurus on #mysql
<noteventime> ok, trying to login now
<nico8481> if i want Konversation to use firefox instead of konqueror when i click on a link, do i have to set it up somewhere in Konversation or is it defined at KDE level ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> noteventime: ok.. just try there.. thanks
<noteventime> still the same problem
<noteventime> Didn't help
<ndazza> ok, have you tried dpkg --configure xserver?
<ndazza> hmm taht might not be the correct package name
<noteventime> only xserver-xorg but that should be the same, or not?
<ndazza> yeah that's probably the right one (not on a kubuntu machine here)
<ndazza> at this point i'm pretty much stumped... one thing you might like to try is logging in from another linux box using ssh with X forwarding
<ndazza> see if you can get x apps to send their display over the link
<noteventime> How do I do that
<ndazza> from command line: ssh -X user@host
<noteventime> Never done that :)
<ndazza> once on the other side, make sure it was set up correctly: echo $DISPLAY
<noteventime> Ok, thanks :)
<ndazza> then run something simple like xcalc
<ndazza> the echo $DISPLAY should return localhost:10.0
<ndazza> (i think)
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Connection refused
<noteventime> both ways
<noteventime> :( guess I'll have to format and go for the new beta :D
<noteventime> I'll just install an FTP server and make an backup of my home folder
<CTV> hi all
<ndazza> noteventime, ahh you will probably need to actually start the server first :) i forgot about that little detail
<ndazza> use this: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<noteventime> but startX wont work :S
<noteventime> ahh, ok... sorry
<noteventime> what package do I need to install?
<CTV> i made a skript what replaces the interfaces file on /etc/networks/ but the changes wouln't replaced
<CTV> only after reboot
<CTV> how can i restart the network services ?
<Hobbsee> CTV: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CTV> thx
<ndazza> noteventime, ssh-server i think...
<noteventime> ok
<ndazza> i'd have a look but konsole is going really strange right now...
<Jaymac> any network gurus here?
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: wired or wireless?
<Jaymac> wired
<Jaymac> basically...
<Jaymac> Ubuntu pc connected to the net... Crossover cable going into windows xp laptop
<Jaymac> I'm chatting away on IRC on the laptop
<Jaymac> but cant do anything else.. i.e log into AIM, or pull up any webpages
<noteventime> :/
<Jaymac> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> not a clue, apart from the fact that it's obvoiusly not working properly
<Jaymac> heh
<MacAnthony> so you are trying to setup your xp lappy as a router?
<Jaymac> MacAnthony.. no
<Jaymac> I'm trying to share an internet connection between my kubuntu pc and my xp laptop
<Jaymac> with the pc being the router
<HymnToLife> Jaymac> which PC ?
<Jaymac> kubuntu
<Jaymac> the xp comp is a laptop
<MacAnthony> but you said you are chatting on the xp box right
<HymnToLife> then you install dhcp3-server and then firestarter
<MacAnthony> ?
<MacAnthony> so isn't it working then?
<Jaymac> i can chat on irc on the xp laptop
<HymnToLife> and you activate the connection sharing with firestarter
<Jaymac> but do nothing else
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> so the connection works
<Jaymac> i'm using hte linux pc at the moment
<HymnToLife> do ou have a firewall ?
<Jaymac> nope
<MacAnthony> <Jaymac>	I'm chatting away on IRC on the laptop
<Jaymac> in another channel
<Jaymac> they're both right in front of me
<Jaymac> linux pc works fine
<MacAnthony> How are you chatting on the laptop if the network connection isn't working?
<Jaymac> oh ffs
<Jaymac> that is my question
<Jaymac> irc works on the laptop, nothing else
<HymnToLife> well, seems the connection _is_ working then
<MacAnthony> dns?
<HymnToLife> dns yeah most likely
<MacAnthony> can you go to a site by ip?
<Jaymac> cant ping anything
<MacAnthony> you can on the kubuntu box
<Jaymac> yes
<MacAnthony> so use the IP address you get from the ping on the kubuntu box
<Jaymac> ok, that works fine
<Jaymac> i can ping google from xp box
<Jaymac> well, i can ping google's ip
<MacAnthony> k, then make sure the dns numbers are setup on the xp box
<Jaymac> what do you mean?
<MacAnthony> check the properties of you internet connection and make sure they are using your ISPs DNS numbers
* MacAnthony isn't an xp guru
<MacAnthony> but I can look
<Jaymac> ok
<slow-motion> bye
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Try installing dnsmasq its alot easier to setup than bind / dhcp-server
<Jaymac> cheers will try it
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Its a dns server and dhcp server in one for small networks
<Jaymac> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket: Address already in use
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: you need to remove dhcp-server first
<Jaymac> yeah i removed it
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: do ps auxww | grep -i dhcp
<Jaymac> dhcp      8428  0.0  0.1   2320  1132 ?        Ss   14:02   0:00 dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<Jaymac> john     16127  0.0  0.0   2932   572 pts/4    R+   15:44   0:00 grep -i dhcp
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: do you have a dns server running ?
<Jaymac> no
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: remove firestarter as well
<Jaymac> i just did that
<Jaymac> trying again
<ubuntu> ho
<ubuntu> hmm
<raven3x7> im having a problem with espresso
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Does the machine have two ethernet cards ? The dhcp server won't be able to listen if dhclient is running on the same interface
<raven3x7> i tried to change the language to greek. i then clicked  on continue but it would not move on. i switched back to english but it would still not respond. i then decided to close the app and restart it but now it wont launch. is there a known problem with non english languages?
<Jaymac> yes i hyave 2 cards
<Jaymac> sorry
<Panke> sorry for the stupid question, but: How to open rar-Archivs? Ark isn't able to do ist (unrar is not in the PATH or so) and unrar-free - the only other programm i found yet - too
<raven3x7> ugh pastebin wont work
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: can you pastebin me the /etc/dnsmasq.conf and /etc/init.d/dnsmasq - Is udhcp still not starting ?
<Jaymac> ok
<raven3x7> i get this error when espresso is run in cmd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12839 can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: presumably your internet connection is on eth0 - and you need to run dhcp on eth1
<raven3x7> Panke: unrar - free should do it, though rar - nonfree is probably  a better choice
<raven3x7> rar-nonfree is probably not the exact name of the package
<Jaymac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/678995
<robotgeek> Panke: on dapper, it is called unrar
<Panke> using 5.10
<Panke> can i install unrar-nonfree by using Adept? Because i can't find it, but ich have chosen all repositories
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, yes internet connection is eth0
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: you will just need to specify the interface that udhcp and dnsmasq listens on but I can't tell you where to set it until I see the files specified above
<robotgeek> Panke: you will need to enable multiverse
<raven3x7> oh well. ill try a restart of the live cd. and the ill just go for english
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Panke about repos
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, i sent you the pastebin file
<Panke> robotgeek: I already had
<Jaymac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/679010
<Jaymac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/678995
<robotgeek> Panke: did you update after adding repos?
<robotgeek> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<kkathman> mornin robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: morninng
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: I missed it because it didn't have my name in the line - look for the line #interface and change to - interface=eth1 (removing the #)
<Jaymac> in  the /etc/dnsmasq.conf file?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: yes
<Panke> Yes
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, still fails to bind
<Panke> I'm using http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for multiverse. Is this right?
<robotgeek> Panke: can you put the entire line somewhere?
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, i just removed clam-av and almost instantaneously i got cut off from irc on the xp machine
<Jaymac> that has to just be a coincidence though, right?
<Panke> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy backports main restricted universe multiverse
<raven3x7> yes there seems to be a bug with espresso wnen choosing greek as the default install language
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: run dnsmasq -K -F 192.168.1.100,192.168.1.254,255.255.255.0,12h -I eth1
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Probably is coincidence
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket: Address already in use
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Can I have the full output of ps auxww then pastebinned - another dns or dhcp must be running (preferably without php syntax highlighting)
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/679035
<raven3x7> ok keyboard layouts are also problematic.
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Do sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq stop and then sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start
<raven3x7> great it crashed again. i hope they can iron it out till the official launch
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, done
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Did it complain about unable to bind ?
<Jaymac> no
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start
<Jaymac> Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasq.
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: From the windows xp machine do ipconfig /renew (from a command prompt)
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, Windows IP Configuration
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn,  The operation failed as no adaptor is in the state permissible for this operation
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: you need to change the connection to automatic in the network configuration
<Jaymac> eth1 in linux box?
<Jaymac> done
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: on xp
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: The linux machine should have a static ip address for eth1
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, i'm in the properties tab of my nic.. and cant find anything
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: In windows ?
<Jaymac> yeah
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: it should be in tcp properties
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: tcp/ip sorry
<Jaymac> got it
<Jaymac> obtain ip address automatically?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: yes
<Jaymac> what about the DNS server addresses? leave as they are?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: put that to automatic as well
<Jaymac> currently set to Use the following DNS server addresses: Preferred DNS server 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> ok will do
<Jaymac> done
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: do ipconfig from the windows xp box
<Jaymac> trying to renew ip address on windows
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn, nothing happening
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: what ipaddress is assigned to eth1 ?
<Jaymac> 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> ok, windows box says it was unable to contact my dhcp server, request timed out
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: do sudo killall dnsmasq
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<Jaymac> renew ip again on windows/
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: then run dnsmasq -K -F 192.168.0.100,192.168.0.254,255.255.255.0,12h -I eth1
<Jaymac> ok
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: sorry sudo should be infront of that
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<Jaymac> yeah, i got a permission denied error first time :)
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Then try again from the windows xp machine
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: no dice
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Does the xp machine have windows firewall on it ? If it does disable it (at least temporarily)
<Jaymac> no, i disabled it
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: then run nslookup from the linux box
<Jaymac> nslookup what?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: with no arguments
<Jaymac> i just get a > prompt
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: type server 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> Default server: 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> Address: 192.168.0.1#53
<h3sp4wn> type in www.google.co.uk
<Jaymac> www.google.co.uk        canonical name = www.google.com.
<Jaymac> www.google.com  canonical name = www.l.google.com.
<Jaymac> Name:   www.l.google.com
<Jaymac> Address: 64.233.179.99
<Jaymac> Name:   www.l.google.com
<Jaymac> Address: 64.233.179.104
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Anything you may have just said I have missed (computer hard locked)
<Jaymac> i didnt say anything after pasting google results.. did you see them?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: But you can get the ip of google from their yes ?
<Jaymac> yes
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Try in windows tcp/ip settings setting it back to a static 192.168.0.10 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 dns server 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: can you get online from windows ?
<Jaymac> nope
<Jaymac> the card says connected now
<Jaymac> but ipconfig says no adaptor in the state permissible for this operation
<h3sp4wn> can you ping 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> yes
<h3sp4wn> can you ping 194.112.32.1 ?
<Jaymac> yes
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: can you use nslookup ?
<v3ctor> nslookup v3ctor.org
<Jaymac> no
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: Can't find server name for address 192.168.0.1: Timed out
<Jaymac> Default servers are not available
<Jaymac> Default server: unknown
<raven3x7> guys i think someone should add a warning in  the topic that Espresso is still quite buggy
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: run sudo iptables -F
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: don
<Jaymac> e
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: then try again from windows that firestarter thing may have left loads of stuff you don't need in iptables
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> ipconfig /renew?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: just ipconfig
<Cedric77> hey i was woundering if kubuntu dapper the lastest builds comes with kde3.5.2
<Cedric77> not the live cd but the full install
<h3sp4wn> Cedric: yes
<Jaymac> ok, that was successful-ish
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: what do you mean ? can you do an nslookup ?
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: i got some output.. IP Address 192.168.0.10 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<Jaymac> still cant nslookup, no
<Cedric77> ho then ill download it, wanted to try something different im on suse right now and eeeeeeew i mean it dont even come close to kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: run sudo iptables -t nat -A prerouting_rule -i eth1 -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<Jaymac> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop
<Jaymac> done
<mhterres> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi mhterres
<jpatrick> Jaymac: you setting up dansguardian or somewhat?
<mhterres> I saw the note that you put in dot.kde.org
<mhterres> Did you saw the video ?
<mhterres> of fisl7.0
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: sudo aptitude install ipmasq
<Jaymac> done
<mhterres> Riddel: maybe you can be in fisl8.0 next year to talk about Kubuntu
<mhterres> Riddel: is it possible ?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<Riddell> mhterres: is the video online now?  I did see it live
<Riddell> mhterres: I doubt I can make it to brazil for a conference
<h3sp4wn> h3sp4wn: change it to after networking services have been started
<mhterres> Riddel: I think the video will be released soon.
<mhterres> Riddel: Why you can come to Brazil ?
<mhterres> oops
<mhterres> can't
<Riddell> mhterres: too many conferences
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<Riddell> mhterres: ask me again next year, maybe I will be able to, but in general I have enough conferences
<xst> Why isn't DMA enabled by default? (since easyubuntu enables it I guess it is disabled in the default installation)
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: run /etc/init.d/ipmasq start
<mhterres> Riddell: I understand. But do you have some conference schedule for april in next year?
<mhterres> Riddell: You can do a pre-schedule if is possible :-)
<mhterres> Riddell: I'm pre inviting you :-) But I have to talk with the other guys of Program Comittee
<kosh> xst: the linux kernel automatically has enabled dma on hardware that it knows it will work well with for about 5 years now, however lots of hardware it won't enable it for on automatically since there can be problems
<kosh> xst: ie LOTS of hardware sucks
<mhterres> Riddell: are you interested ?
<xst> kosh: ok
<kosh> xst: so if it knows that it is completely safe it will do it, if there is a doubt it won't even try
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: done
<kosh> xst: there are lots of situations you can do it in but the system can't know for sure that it is okay
<mhterres> Riddell: we'll try to bring Mark too
<kosh> have fun I am heading to bed
<mhterres> Riddell: He was to come this year in June, but we change the date of fisl and his schedule for April was full... :-(
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: do you have a ubuntu live cd ? I think the problems are windows related
<Jaymac> no h3sp4wn but i can download it
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Riddell> mhterres: tell mark he can only come if he brings me too, that way I have to come :)
<Jaymac> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: will take 10 mins to download livecd
<mhterres> Riddell: We can talk with Mark
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: Is that with sudo ?
<Jaymac> yes
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: does eth1 have a default gateway set ? It shouldn't have
<Jaymac> it didnt but you told me to set it to 192.168.0.1
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: I told you to set it on the xp machine not the linux one
<Jaymac> yes
<Jaymac> it doesnt on linux
<Jaymac> back in 5
<xst> If I install the new kubuntu beta on my box - will I then be able to get all future kubuntu-upgrades just by a conventional "apt-get upgrade" or will the repository structure somehow change upon the final releas?
<Riddell> xst: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will do it fine, no changes needed to apt sources
<xst> Riddell: How would you judge its current stability? Should I wait or is it useable in its current state?
<mindspin> if you depend on the machine, I would recommend to wait
<jpatrick> xst: pretty sound
<Riddell> xst: beta wasn't great, current dailys are probably better and live CD installer won't work until the next upload
<Riddell> thank jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> well, I haven't had _any_ problems
<xst> ok - I'll wait with the install then
<Riddell> printing was broken (now fixed), adept was broken due to debtags (now fixed), installer was broken (not quite fixed)
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<Jaymac> ok
<jpatrick> Riddell: probably explains: "Need to get 183MB of archives"
<v3ctor> sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<mhterres> Riddell: but your problem is time or money ?
<Riddell> mhterres: time mostly
<mhterres> so if you reserve a time for fisl, there is no problem :-)
<mhterres> Riddell: do you agree ?
<Riddell> my calendar doesn't go past July, I've no idea what I'm doing next year
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: try from windows now - If it works then edit /etc/sysctl.conf and remove the # from the ip_forward line
<Jaymac> no luck
<rosen> hello i have a question, in kubuntu how do i open a graphical view of my ntfs disks?
<v3ctor> Jaymac: did you run with -w
<vikke> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jaymac> no luck still
<mhterres> Ridddell: but if you have schedule, are you interested in come ?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Wait until the live cd is downloaded and boot that on the laptop I don't think it is a problem with the ubuntu machine
<Jaymac> ok
<rosen> but kubuntu finds the disks but tells me that i vannot reach them, i know that in ubuntu theres a file viewer where you simply put you sudo pass and then you can acces the files, isnt there anything similar in kubuntu?
<rosen> but kubuntu finds the disks but tells me that i vannot reach them, i know that in ubuntu theres a file viewer where you simply put you sudo pass and then you can acces the files, isnt there anything similar in kubuntu?
<v3ctor> you should be able to use konqueror for that
<rosen> welli know the way to do that but it doesnt seem to work, trying with nautilus now
<v3ctor> point konqueror to media:/
<rosen> thanks for the tips but i changed to nautilus and it worked like a charm ;P
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<mrmist> I'm having trouble with a web-page with some wmv-content... think it's  flash that runs a video-controller of some kind..
<mrmist> neither firefox or kopete will take it
<mrmist> anyone up for a challenge ?
<puckman> phew
* puckman just did a clean install of winxp and kubuntu
<puckman> windows is suck a bloody pain to install
<puckman> such
<mrmist> hehe
<puckman> wow, running adept updater, 315mb
<puckman> guys have been busy
<vge> windows is fast to install, just takes forewer to update
<stevekl> What's going on
<jpatrick> stevekl: not alot
<jpatrick> just trying to get Xgl to install
<rosen> does anybode know the string for apt-get to install limewire/dc/other filesharing program?
<vge> do i need a better GPU than some Intel integrated card with it? :)
<vge> rosen: search from synaptic or adept
<rosen> okej thanks
<v3ctor> apt-get install apollon
<evert> hello , how can i install skype on a 64 bit kubuntu system ? it says that it won't work because i have 64 bit :( ... can somebody help me a bit pls ?
<rosen> i would like to now that to evert
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: do you have the live cd yet ?
<Jaymac> yeah just booted into it
<Jaymac> gotta go for dinner back in a bit
<evert> because i wanna talk with some windows friends ... i really need that program (or a free alternative wich works on 64 bit)
<puckman> Jaymac: are the gaim guys not working on sound as well?
<puckman> I dont know if the beta has support for it yet
<vge> evert: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/107 this has any help?
<stevekl> What's skype?
<puckman> stevekl: voip software
<puckman> bought by ebay
<evert> nope , they say in the link that it's not working... :(
<puckman> Have you tried installing it?
<puckman> I installed it on my system, installer claims it did not install yet it is there and works
<evert> i'll do it again , so you can see errormessage ok ?
<evert> it says that i've got another architecture
<evert> so it's not possible to install skype
<rosen> why dont you try to install it anyway?
<evert> i can't ? it's a console window (i pressed right mouse on the skype.deb => install package) and i get the error and a 'press enter to continue' message
<evert> so it's not possible to install it anyway.. (i think)
<stevekl> puckman: o ok
<evert> any idea's ?
<vge> evert: try this one http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static  ?
<vge> evert: sry i mean http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ then choose the "static binary"
<rosen> aha okej
<evert> evert@evert:~$ cd /home/evert/Desktop/skype_staticQT-1.2.0.18/skype-1.2.0.18
<evert> evert@evert:~/Desktop/skype_staticQT-1.2.0.18/skype-1.2.0.18$ ./skype
<evert> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<evert> that's the error i get when using the static
<evert> wait that's wrong i'm sry
<evert> so i searched for the 'libXcursor' but i can't find something like that :s
<vge> you prolly dont have package named libXcursor
<evert> i can't find it with adept
<vge> evert: enable repos
<evert> i enabled them
<evert> the restricted , universe and multiverse are enabled ...
<rosen> Connection error
<rosen> An unhandled error was returned when trying to open a connection with the giFT daemon, which is responsible for connecting to the various networks. The reported error was:
<rosen> Operation not permitted (1
<rosen> what should i do?
<v3ctor> rosen: what are you running?
<vge> evert: if your search for libXcursor gives no output, you dont have em enabled
<rosen> v3ctor apollon
<v3ctor> did it install giftd when it installed apollon
<evert> i get output
<evert> but there are two packages broken
<rosen> didnt se it
<evert> the ones with libX
<vge> fix the broken packages
<evert> i can't install them ? How can i fix that two broken libx-cursor files ?
<vge> im not relly fond with apt-get console commands, atleast synaptic has gui versions for doing thease things, eaven adept whould do
<evert> i'm doing it with the graphical verion of adept ? but i can't commit changes , that gives an error :(
<evert> noboby can help me with this ?
<evert> i've already installed libxcursor1.1.15
<evert> still the same error about missing libxcursor
<rosen> well apollon didnt work but if anybody want a good p2p use gtk-gnutella
<evert> limewire ?
<robotgeek> rosen: dapper?
<stevekl> I don't know about p2p but if you want a good source of (and I hope this isn't against the rules of the channel) movies and software and stuff, you should sign up with newshosting.com and get a good .nzb downloader
<evert> i accidentely left
<Broxtor> How can I change my keyboard language in Kubuntu Dapper? (not the mapping, only the language)
<Broxtor> How can I change my keyboard language in Kubuntu dapper?
<Broxtor> I don't mean the mapping, just the language.
<Broxtor> So when I have the Dutch language "e would result in an e with two dots above it.
<r0xz> Broxtor: for that you'll need the normal V.S English layout. but with the international (intl) variant
<r0xz> Broxtor: you can change that in kcontrol
<Broxtor> r0xz: thnx, will check it out.
<Broxtor> r0xz: Got it! Thanks. Can't believe it was that simple....
<r0xz> :)
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: you around?
<cedric77> hi! id like to know the command that will reply my kde version
<cedric77> and kubuntu version
<robotgeek> cedric77: in a kde app, about Kde fron the help menu
<cedric77> isnt there any konsole command
<v3ctor> kde-config --version
<cedric77> thank you
<cedric77> id need to find a list of terminal command
<v3ctor> cat /etc/issue
<v3ctor> most kde apps with the --version work
<v3ctor> kicker --version
<cedric77> where do you get all these command, all in your head or you have some text file with all thse?
<_Rosen_> this is maybe not a kubuntu question but how do i choose wich ascci should be used in cowsay?
<v3ctor> man cowsay
<_Rosen_> tackar ;P of course
<_Rosen_> oops swedish *thanks
<cedric77> wow just downloaded the last build find myself having 290 upgrade needed ;)
<cedric77> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cedric77> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<cedric77> does kde come with hummm an mp3 to ogg converter?
<v3ctor> you can get mp32ogg (CLI)
<LazySod> now, why would anyone want that?
<LazySod> do not transcode lossy formats
<cedric77> why
<cedric77> because i need mp3 format for my mp3 player
<cedric77> it doesnt support ogg
<v3ctor> i rip all mine to ogg
<cedric77> :S
<thoreauputic> cedric77: you need lame I think
<thoreauputic> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<cedric77> mp32ogg might do the job if i can put ogg to mp3 as well
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: I am back
<Jaymac> great
<cedric77> by the way
<_Rosen_> what video player supports .rm ?
<cedric77> why do each time i open adept i got some mime type errors
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: bah, i downloaded the ubuntu live cd and not kubuntu.. i hate gnome
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: does it connect to the internet tho
<Jaymac> no
<cedric77> !mime
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cedric77
<mindspin> _Rosen_: realplayer ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: run /sbin/ifconfig -a on the laptop
<r0xz> cedric77: they know this bug
<_Rosen_> well yes of course but are there any other ;P
<cedric77> ho ok though i did something wrong during the installation
<thoreauputic> cedric77: with lame you can just do lame foo.ogg foo.mp3 by the way
<cedric77> ho nice
<Jaymac> I have eth0, eth1, lo and sit0
<cedric77> gotta reboot (kernel)
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: why do you have a point to point tunnel ?
<Jaymac> ??
<thoreauputic> hmm actually you can't use lame to directly go ogg > mp3 ( you need sox or similar to convert to wav first )
<h3sp4wn> jaymac: does the laptop have too nics as well ?
<Jaymac> i'm guessing one of them is wireless?
<Jaymac> it has one nic
<v3ctor> thoreauputic: didn't think so...but was too lazy to check
<trip> Anyone tried to install KMobileTools on Kubuntu 5.10?
<Jaymac> it also has a modem
<thoreauputic> v3ctor: i just tried it and got random noise ;)
<thoreauputic> v3ctor: trying the wav intermedairy step now...
<jita> why does the installer quits after the fifth step of installation of the beta release?
<v3ctor> that is what my script uses
<thoreauputic> *intermediary
<Cedric77> i luv trevi55
<Cedric77> ;)
<v3ctor> mp3 -> wav -> ogg
<v3ctor> ogg -> wav ->mp3
<thoreauputic> v3ctor: right - that works
<jita> anyone?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Has the linux machine been restarted at all ?
<Cedric77> it didnt here
<Cedric77> jita:
<trip> Anyone know where QT4 header and include files are stored when qt4 is installed via apt?
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: the pc? no
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: Did you edit /etc/sysctl.conf ? and remove the #from the ip_forward line ?
<jita> Cedric77: any idea, why the installer quits after 5th step:
<jita> ?
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: there is no ip_forward line
<Jaymac> h3sp4wn: just these:
<Jaymac> #kernel.domainname = example.com
<Jaymac> #net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts=1
<Cedric77> any error msg?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: put 'net/ipv4/ip_forward=1' at the bottom of the file and try restarting it
<trip> alright how about this...does anyone know if it's possible to build and use applications desiged for QT4 with KDE 3.5.2/QT3 with QT4 installed as well?
<h3sp4wn> Jaymac: The pc that is
<judgen_> how do i remove the arrows in the kde menu
<h3sp4wn> trip: make sure LDFLAGS is set properly and it should be fine
<trip> kk i'll check that out, thanks
<h3sp4wn> trip: depending on whether or not it uses features that are available in both QT3 and QT3
<h3sp4wn> trip: depending on whether or not it uses features that are available in both QT3 and QT4
<trip> Well everytime i attempt to compile regardless of my using --with-qt-dir= or not it gives me a version error
<h3sp4wn> trip: what are you trying to build ?
<trip> kmobiletools
<trip> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<trip> I feel like I'm just overlooking someone simple
<ziza> trip: did you install the dev packages from the repos?
<trip> yeah
<httpdss> trip: its asking for qt3 ... not qt4
<h3sp4wn> trip: you need qt3-dev-tools
<trip> ah
<trip> I've got the dev tools for both versions installed
<trip> Is there anything other than qt3-dev-tools I might be missing?
<jpatrick> trip: missing headers?
<jpatrick> try:  libqt3-mt-dev
<trip> kk
<trip> btw, really appreciate the help guys
<huiamu> hi all
<huiamu> i have a question
<huiamu> is it normal for synaptic package manager to install mysql-server 30minutes , the package is 15mb ?
<trip> wee that resolved that qt error, onto the next error!
<v3ctor> the graphical tools seem a lot slower to me
<huiamu> who you re talking to
<jpatrick> trip: :)
<huiamu> :\
<TheNightRider``> hey all
<Cedric77> how do i install a .deb package
<huiamu> dpkg --help
<jpatrick> Cedric77: dpkg -i *.deb
<TheNightRider``> or
<trip> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.   ...might this be a kdelibs error?
<TheNightRider``> Right Click -> Package Manager -> Install Package
<keffo> Morning.. I'm trying to get the nvidia driver packages, but the binary-driver-howto on the wiki says 'restricted copywright', but I cant find it?
<TheNightRider``> keffo
<huiamu> he he
<keffo> copyright, even =)
<jpatrick> trip: kdelibs4-dev
<TheNightRider``> get easy kubuntu
<huiamu> me too
<trip> cool
<Cedric77> what about that right click thing
<Cedric77> ;)
<TheNightRider``> it installs the .deb pack
<huiamu> how i can install mysQl-server
<v3ctor> apt-get install mysql-server
<Cedric77> dpkg: error processing system:/home/Kde-look/38167-qtcurve_0.35-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Cedric77>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Cedric77> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cedric77>  system:/home/Kde-look/38167-qtcurve_0.35-1_i386.deb
<v3ctor> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<TheNightRider``> use pastebin
<Cedric77> ?
<jpatrick> Cedric77: don't install via system:/
<huiamu> <v3ctor>i am trying with the synaptik thing but i spend 30 mins apling the changes
<Cedric77> i just rightclicked it
<TheNightRider``> Right Click -> Package Manager -> Install Package
<jpatrick> Cedric77: put ~ into the location bar
<TheNightRider``> its not so hard
<jpatrick> TheNightRider``: he's installing from system:/
<huiamu> is that normal for mysql-server
<trip> I'm surprised nobody has made a kmobilephone debian package for kubuntu
<huiamu> :O
<jpatrick> trip: why didn't you ask?
<keffo> TheNightRider``: Does the copyright repo. still exist in this way?
<TheNightRider``> copyright repo?
<TheNightRider``> what was your question again
<TheNightRider``> the nvidia drivers?
<keffo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TheNightRider``> no no
<TheNightRider``> just get easy kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> it has multimedia packages
<TheNightRider``> skype
<TheNightRider``> and drivers
<TheNightRider``> it will install them for about 15 minutes
<keffo> what's it called?
<TheNightRider``> with a good user-friendly interface
<TheNightRider``> easy kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> google it
<keffo> it's not a package then?
<TheNightRider``> nope
<huiamu> why sinaptic aplies changes soo long : 35mins
<huiamu> it seems that he is doing nothing
<jpatrick> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<keffo> TheNightRider``: Groovy.
<huiamu> <ubotu> easyubuntu.... <what about kubuntu
<TheNightRider``> huiamu, its doing
<TheNightRider``> easy kubuntu is the same
<huiamu> for kubuntu ?
<huiamu> where to get it
<huiamu> i was asking
<TheNightRider``> kubuntu - same linux, different graphical env.
<v3ctor> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<huiamu> ok
<huiamu> huiamu
<huiamu> why synaptic work soo long on installing mysql-server ?
<huiamu> it was having to be finnished now
<TheNightRider``> huiamu use adept =)
<huiamu> i've remove it
<huiamu> is that bad
<[eDu] > hi
<TheNightRider``> hi\
<TheNightRider``> huiamu, yes its very bad
<TheNightRider``> it installs packages easyer than with konsole
<Broxtor> adept shows I have broken package. How can I fix that?
<Roflcopter2323> how do i change the theme of wxwidgets
<apokryphos> Broxtor: probably somehow from adept, or from command line: sudo apt-get -f install
<Broxtor> apokryphos: thnx. It looks like that did the trick!
<ports-> gah
<Roflcopter2323> how do i change the theme of wxwidgets in kde
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody help me please, i'm sucked up my network settings
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem is big i think:
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sajt:~$ sudo echo lol
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo: unable to lookup sajt via gethostbyname()
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm deleted some dns-es and others in the kcontrol
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: you messed up your hostname
<temifowl> Hey anyone know why when i try to play movies from putfile, i get "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one", then "No useable audio-driver found!(alsasink)"
<MetaMorfoziS> jpatrick what i need to restore it?
<menno> hello i re-installed kubuntu dapper but like the other time i forgot how to get apt to work. Can someone help me again?
<temifowl> hm lol, no one online?
<Blissex> menno: it should just work, or use 'apt-spy' or similar to get a custom '/etc/apt/sources.list' Remember you got to prefix with 'sudo'
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> jpatrick what i need to restore it?
<MetaMorfoziS> or how can i restore it?
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: hard work
<temifowl> lol
<jpatrick> got a life CD?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<menno> Blissex: i do sudo apt-spy, but command not found
<MetaMorfoziS> reinstall? like win xp? because the network setting?
* MetaMorfoziS cries
<Blissex> menno: then so 'apt-get update' to just accept the default mirrors...
<Blissex> MetaMorfoziS: no, don't cry
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: boot into it and change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts so that they have the same hostnames
<MetaMorfoziS> is it files?
<MetaMorfoziS> or what?
<jpatrick> files
<MetaMorfoziS> named "hostname"
<MetaMorfoziS> or
<MetaMorfoziS> otherM
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<puckman> hmmm, hey guys, I just ran update on flight 6 and after reboot all my fonts are very small
<jpatrick> this is how I fixed it
<Blissex> MetaMorfoziS: as <jpatrick> says, whatever name  you call your machine, it must be in '/etc/hosts' with address '127.0.0.1' usually
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<menno> yes there is something happening, but also: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MetaMorfoziS> so if my machine's name is sajt
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/sajt?
<Blissex> MetaMorfoziS: just add "sajt" to the line with "localhost" on it in '/etc/hosts'
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<menno> Blissex: i have to kill something i guess?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i try it
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: wait
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<Blissex> menno: that should not happen, but try 'sudo killall dpkg apt-get'
* MetaMorfoziS can't load wepages at this time
* MetaMorfoziS only can use the opened connections
<MetaMorfoziS> my computer can'T connect anywhere, :(
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: example: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/679579
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> if i disconnect from this server, i never can be back.
<MetaMorfoziS> my network is died
<MetaMorfoziS> because i'm kill it:D
<MetaMorfoziS> ed
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need edit /etc/hostnames and /etc/hosts
<MetaMorfoziS> and add sajt
<menno> Blissex: i killed it: no process killed it says
<MetaMorfoziS> ok.the "hostname" has only one line, ant it's sajt
<MetaMorfoziS> the hoststhe hosts.allow is empty (except comments)
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/host.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/hostname
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/hosts
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/hosts.allow
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/hosts.deny
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> i thinked it's only one line
<menno> Blissex: but after apt-get update still the same:E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MetaMorfoziS> so i has this host files
<MetaMorfoziS> /cmd ls /etc/host*
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> if no other idea
<MetaMorfoziS> i try to reset it or go to die:)
<MetaMorfoziS> thx all, and bye all
<Blissex> menno: have you done 'killall dpkg apt-get'? If so, then do /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<Blissex> menno: have you done 'killall dpkg apt-get'? If so, then do 'rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<menno> Blissex: i'm sorry, my child is crying i'll check in l;ater
<zaikxtox> i have read the announce of the 6.06 beta of kubuntu (i-m debian user now)
<zaikxtox> and and read about Faster system startup and login
<zaikxtox> while i usually does not reboot my machine more than twice at month , i'm intrigued on the way they made the startup faster. is kubuntu implementing bacground daemons?
<Blissex> zaikxtox: sort of...
<zaikxtox> fine. i hace done that on my old PII some years ago and was cool, but a lot of work to implement against the os.
<zaikxtox> i'm really going to install kubuntu :)
<crimsun> you might want to hold off til later this week.
<crimsun> there's a rather critical installer bug that was just fixed (eats HD partitions for supper), and a new snapshot will be rolled
<menno> Blissex: i removed /var/lib/dpkg/lock now
<zaikxtox> crimsun, yes. i'm reading about
<Blissex> menno: try with 'apt-get update' again
<zaikxtox> anyway, while installing it i gonna keep my mainhard drive unplugged :D
<zaikxtox> and just leave my old ide
<menno> Blissex: i do not see an error anymore:)
<Blissex> menno: now you can also 'apt-get install apt-spy' or similar and rerun that.
<zaikxtox> or maybe i should symply wait until june, to the release
<menno> Blissex: could not find package
<zaikxtox> if i can wait 2 years for each debian stable release... i can wait 2 months to try kubuntu
<Blissex> menno: odd, but there is another similar one whose name I can't remember though; do a search on the web for a mirror selection utility for Ubuntu
<menno> Blissex: i tried sudo apt-get install synaptic and that is working
<Blissex> menno: 'synaptic' is a good thing, but a mirror selection utility can choose for you the fastest APT mirrors...
<menno> Blissex: it asked for the CD and now i have synaptic running...
<menno> Blissex: adept is still not running, si i continue with synaptic now. Thank you for helping me out here
<MeTTY> re
<MeTTY> jpatrixk is you here?
<Blissex> menno: OK...
<MeTTY> Blissex: you saw my problem
<MeTTY> i'm metamorfozis who deleted the dns, and can't sudo
<MeTTY> i'm under the root terminal
<Blissex> MeTTY: have you edited '/etc/hosts'?
<MeTTY> i'm tried editing the /etc/hosts.conf and /etc/hostname
<MeTTY> in the /etc/hosts
<MeTTY> is a comment that said about some ipv6 and undr that sajt
<MeTTY> i rewrited it to: "sajt localhost"
<MeTTY> but not work
<HymnToLife> MeTTY> check your /etc/hosts
<MeTTY> yes, im in that
<HymnToLife> the first line sould say 127.0.0.1 your_hostname
<_chris> how can i configure my wifi to connect automatically?
<MeTTY> no:D
<MeTTY> i write it to it
<MeTTY> moment
<MeTTY> my hostname is my machine's name?
<MeTTY> (sajt) ?
<HymnToLife> it's /etc/hosts, NOT /etc/hosts.conf ;)
<MeTTY> yes
<MeTTY> /etc/hosts:)
<HymnToLife> MeTTY> yes, the stuff that's written in /etc/hostname
<MeTTY> ok, i writed 127.0.0.1 sajt to /etc/hosts
<HymnToLife> then reboot
<MeTTY> i need it to hostname?
<HymnToLife> if your hostname is sajt, it shuld work
<_chris> how can i configure my wifi to connect automatically?
<MeTTY> the "hostname" contains only one line "sajt"
<HymnToLife> !tell _chris about repeat
<MeTTY> okay, i try it, thank you i hope i'm backD:
<MeTTY> :D
<HymnToLife> then it's OK
<HymnToLife> reboot :)
<MetaMorfoziS> huh
<MetaMorfoziS> the sudo is still work
<MetaMorfoziS> so i get back to my original state
<MetaMorfoziS> i need sudo dhclient to get network work.
<MetaMorfoziS> tank you all
<MetaMorfoziS> for gelping me
<MetaMorfoziS> and this time, how can i bind "sudo dhclient" for startup?
<uniq> use /etc/network/interfaces
<uniq> iface ethX inet dhcp
<uniq> auto ethX
<uniq> will bring up ethX using dhcp automatically.
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo /etc/network/interfaces?
<uniq> those two lines are to be put in the /etc/network/intefaces file.
<uniq> no, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> i hasn't got that
<uniq> and put the two lines i wrote in it.
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i create it
<uniq> replace ethX with eth0 or whatever your interface is named.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes 0, i think.
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho i found the ppoe settings
<uniq> you can find out with 'ifconfig -a'
<uniq> the names, that is.
<MetaMorfoziS> i need comment all of that shits and wrote that lines?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> i commented all
<MetaMorfoziS> and wroted it
<MetaMorfoziS> i go reboot for test
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you, i'll be back
<mzuverink> I know that in Ubuntu's Gnome packages there is the menu editor 'smeg', that when you edit the Gnome menu it does not atleast alter the Xubuntu-desktop menu.  If you install the Kubuntu_desktop is there a menu editor that only alters the Kubuntu-desktop menu?  I only want kubuntu to show KDE apps, Gnome show Gnome apps, etc.
<MetaMorfoziS> it works!
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> for($i=0;$i<=1000;$i++) echo "thank you"; // :)
<ccc_> mzuverink: right click the k-menu icon, choose 'menu editor'.
<mzuverink> ccc_:thanks for the answer
<qualus> heya! can anyone please help ? i need to disable Konqueror from popping up when i i.e. click on links in IRC, instead i want Firefox to handle them.. but i'm at a loss when it comes to Konqueror O_o
<ccc_> qualus: try system settings > user account > default applications > web browser
<qualus> ok, done that
<qualus> it still launches konqueror O_o
<qualus> the default browser is set to FIrefox, from both the default applications-menu and the browser itself..
<qualus> what i can't figure out, is how to config Konqueror O_o
<Blissex> qualus: look at the components and file types.
<robby> I have a question
<robby> is anyone there?
<robby> is there anyone in here?
<qualus> just ask, mate :)
<robby_> ok thanx
<qualus> get's you through faster :p
<qualus> heh
<robby_> its about redistribution of unbuntu
<qualus> Blissex:  cheers, mate, i got it now
<robby_> so many distros never truelly state or are fuzzy on redistribution
<robby_> what I want to do is load machines with this OS and sale them on ebay
<robby_> would that be legal
<robby_> I want to ask first before I do
<robby_> Cause  some people said unbuntu is totally free as in you can do whatever you want with it.. as in make a profit on it. .like loading it on machines and selling them on ebay
<robby_> I was just wondering if theres any truth to that
<robby_> ?
<uniq> I can't understand why that shouldn't be legal.
<robby_> Is ubuntu 100 percent legal.. as in no restraints?
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 100 in libtiff3g "gqview: segfaults while browsing a directory tree" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=100
<temifowl> robby, since your not selling ubuntu, but the hd it is free
<temifowl> but since you dont need it to be installed, why bother?
<robby_> Is there any high rankers in here you could to be sure.
<qualus> i've sold dozens of HDD*s with Ubuntu ready installed, and never ran into any problems with the community
<temifowl> check on there site
<robby_> I want to install it on the machines I sell... to actuall get people used to linux
<robby_> it doesnt state on their site
<temifowl> why..
<temifowl> just give em an empty hd, less work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GUys? can i access a ext3 using samba from windows?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or does it have to be a windows recognized file system?
<MetaMorfoziS> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you has the power of god:D
<robby_> this is a distro that can get a big movement started
<robby_> I usta be a windows person.. and now im not
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MetaMorfoziS: ?
<temifowl> robby_, i suggest you dont give linux to people who dont knwo how to use it
<robby_> they can learn
<robby_> I mean ubuntu is so easy
<temifowl> not most people
<MetaMorfoziS> you can get sharing work via samba between linux and win
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm can't help you in that
<temifowl> most people and computers dont work
<robby_> samba is faster than windows nt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, but in the past i shared only a fat32.. does it work with ext3?
<uniq> my grandmother use kubuntu. It's not hard to use at all.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uniq: grandmother... holy shit!! :)
<robby_> see I could have sworn last week.. that it said on there website that like dabian, ubuntu is 100 percent fre as in freedom
<robby_> but now I cant find that page
<temifowl> you cant SELL linux
<temifowl> you can give it
<robby_> thats what I mean
<robby_> give it with the hard drive
<robby_> as a gift
<temifowl> thats why you can dl it for free
<uniq> i've setup a KIOSK environment for her.. so she can't break anything though.. but still, checking e-mail and surfing the web with kubuntu.
<temifowl> yes you can
<temifowl> but why???
<robby_> to be nice and to spread linux
<h3sp4wn> you can sell it - IBM pretty much sells it and makes money
<robby_> I want linux to spread
<temifowl> thats being mean more then nice
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: how ibm sells it?
<temifowl> to most people linux is HELL, most techies cant even use linux
<temifowl> my moms work has a linux server but no one there knwos how to use it
<robby_> its because it doesnt have 1 standard
<robby_> and your decompiling it on the fly
<robby_> but this version of linux is a piece of cake
<h3sp4wn> ibm: service based model they change for building and implimenting solutions
<temifowl> to YOU
<temifowl> not to everyone
<temifowl> best thing to do is just give an empty hd
<temifowl> maybe a free live cd
<h3sp4wn> Best thing to do is give them freebsd and the freebsd handbook and refuse to speak to them until the have read it - then let them use stuff that does everything for you
<temifowl> heh
<temifowl> that would be funny
<chx> I just survived a kwin crash by switching to a text console and export DISPLAY=:0 and kwin --replace&        Kubuntu just rocks.
<temifowl> lolol
<chx> (though it took some time to figure out the correct DISPLAY)
<temifowl> only bad thing, the wine isnt working well for me
<temifowl> everytime i try to install with the emulator it crashes
<h3sp4wn> what emulatot ?
<h3sp4wn> what emulator ?
<temifowl> Wine
<h3sp4wn> Wine is not an emulator
<temifowl> yes..
<temifowl> a windows emulator
<h3sp4wn> Thats what wine stands for
<temifowl> so...
<temifowl> why are you saying its not
<uniq> robby_: to answer your question. yes, it is legal. You are encouraged to spread and preinstall ubuntu :)
<h3sp4wn> It does not work like an emulator
<temifowl> ..
<temifowl> but it is
<ccc_> temifowl: Wine = *W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator. it's not an emulator :)
<temifowl> lol...
<temifowl> so random
<temifowl> why is it not an emulator :o
<ccc_> temifowl: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine-faq/index#IS-WINE-AN-EMULATOR
<temifowl> *W*hy *I*s it *N*ot an *E*mulator :D
<ccc_> :)
<uniq> robby_: you might want to take a look at oem-config. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/oem-config
<temifowl> "Wine Is Not a (CPU) Emulator."
<temifowl> key words are
<temifowl> CPU
<temifowl> flop in a windows usuable cd, and it says wine emulator
<h3sp4wn> temifowl you should use the latest daily tarbuild and build it yourself
<MacAnthony> wine isn't an emulator, they are ported libraries. It's closer to a runtime environment than an emulator
<temifowl> for what?
<temifowl> its called an emulator
<temifowl> h3sp4wn for what?
<chx> temifowl: it's not an emulator, it's an implementation of Win32 API
<chx> which happens to run on Linux kernel
<temifowl> its CALLED
<temifowl> i can print screen if you want
<chx> it's not even called that :)
<temifowl> let me print screen
<temifowl> hm
<temifowl> not even running my cd
<temifowl> not cool
<temifowl> ok
<temifowl> right click on a exe for windows
<temifowl> it says
<temifowl> Wine Windows Emultor
<temifowl> i can even SHOW you
<temifowl> hm maybe not, unless theres a timer
<h3sp4wn> It only works with certain programs
<temifowl> gimmi 2 sec
<h3sp4wn> cross-over office may be more useful to you
<MacAnthony> 1
<MacAnthony> 2
<MacAnthony> :)
<temifowl> heh
<temifowl> so slow gosh
<temifowl> ok
<temifowl> CLICK HERE
<temifowl> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=4/11316041637.png&s=x402
<h3sp4wn> temifowl: What app do you want to run
<temifowl> im trying to install wc3 lol
<temifowl> ooh while your there look beside the drop down, a picture of me vaulting a ledge :D
<temifowl> so
<h3sp4wn> whats wc3 ? Warcraft 3 ?
<temifowl> ya
<temifowl> lol
<h3sp4wn> on cedega or wine standard /
<temifowl> uh
<temifowl> donno, it just ran by itself using wine
<temifowl> it said like, Using wine to start or something
<temifowl> then it froze mid install
<Search4Lancer> I wish i could get Wine to work worth a goddamn....
<h3sp4wn> you shoud use wine version 0.9.12
<temifowl> lol
<temifowl> hm
<h3sp4wn> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1177 the is a pretty comprehensive howto on how to do it ther
<CellarDoor> Anyone ever had no sound in one user account but no problem in root or other accounts ? Wondering what this might be ?
<MacAnthony> you have a root account?
<crimsun> CellarDoor: is your user account in the audio group?
<temifowl> sweet
<CellarDoor> no, actually, I have a friend who is using linspire, but I thought I'd ask about it in here also on the off chance someone might be familiar with such a problem.
<CellarDoor> I have no problems with kubuntu :)
<CellarDoor> (except that wierdness that occurred when I installed the seti@home screensaver... dont do it, its really annoying)
<CellarDoor> crimsun: this is on behalf of someone else, but I'll check
<temifowl> is there a way to check what ver of Wine i have?
<temifowl> hm nm
<temifowl> lol
<_harm> temifowl wine --version  i think
<Blissex> temifowl: 'dpkg --info wine'
<MerlinofChaos_> Hi
<_harm> ih
<temifowl> i just updated it and it said the ver lol
<MerlinofChaos_> Can you please tell me how to enable the zeroconf service? When I use some services which require it, it says it doesn't find the daemon.
<temifowl> hey is there a command to eject cdrom, cause my cdrom wont open
<_harm> temifowl that might also work eh :P
<temifowl> anyone?
<temifowl> im desperate to take this cd out
<_harm> temifowl do you see the CD on your desktop? just hit the eject
<temifowl> no i dont :P
<MerlinofChaos_> So.... anyone knows how to enable zeroconf?
<_harm> MerlinofChoas i sure dont
<uniq> temifowl: in konsole: 'eject'
<temifowl> merlinofchaos, do a google search of ubnutu+zerconf
<_harm> google doesnt help a lot
<_harm> check the wiki
<temifowl> shit lol
<temifowl> is there eject2?
<MerlinofChaos_> Oh well
<temifowl> cause it opened my first drive
<uniq> temifowl: eject /dev/hdc
<uniq> /dev/hdX
<temifowl> would it be 2?
<temifowl> hm not 1 or 2
<temifowl> um its not 1-6...
<uniq> 'dmesg|grep -i cd'
<uniq> will give you a output similar to:
<uniq> [   27.960265]  hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-Q78A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<uniq> that tells me that /dev/hdc is my dvdrw.
<temifowl> SB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<temifowl> [4294678.556000]  usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<temifowl> [4294693.054000]  cdrom: open failed.
<temifowl> [4294693.058000]  cdrom: open failed.
<_harm> flood
<temifowl> ya ya
<_harm> just reboot ad during booting open :P
<temifowl> smart :D
<uniq> temifowl: is it a IDE device? or sata?
<temifowl> no clue
<temifowl> i have a dvd and a cd drive
<uros> hi all - having some difficulty with realplayer + konqueror - konqueror won't embed player (realplayer installed and works with firefox though)
<ubuntu> I finally got kubuntu correctly reporting a hostname to my linksys router with the <send host-name "hostname"> command in dhclient.conf however how can I make it so I can just ping the hostname of another machine.
<uniq> temifowl: does 'grep -i cd /var/log/kern.log|head -n4' give you anything useful? (use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com to paste multiple lines)
<uniq> ubuntu: you can manually set that up in /etc/hosts, for single machines.
<temifowl> uh
<temifowl> gimmi a sec
<ubuntu> uniq: However, we are using dynamic ip adresses.
<temifowl> grep: unknown directories method
<uniq> ubuntu: then you would need a nameserver which updates dynamically from the dhcp-server.
<ubuntu> nameserver... you mean a dns server? we have them defined... but the gateway is not the dns
<uniq> ubuntu: yes, a dns server, but, the dns-server must talk to the dhcp-server to update hostnames with new ips if they change dynamically.
<ubuntu> oh :(
<ubuntu> sounds like I need to go a different way then... thank you
<uniq> static ips with a list of ips and hostnames in /etc/hosts is a simple and fast way of doing what you want.
<akc42> New here.  Just blown a liveCD of the beta, and its behaving really strangely when I boot - can anyone here help?
<MetaMorfoziS> good night all!
<akc42> Mmmm - seems a bit quiet.  I'll go try the mailing list.  Bye
<uros> can noone help with embedding the real player in konqueror? real player installed, works in firefox, but not in konqueror - could be plugin issue, although it appears to install the plugin
<synie> hello
<synie> i installed ubuntu on my old system. it has a nForce2 chipset. ubuntu detects it, and lspci lists the nforce-networkinterface and an other card, i plugged in. but there isn't any ethX o,O can some1 help me ? how can i activate the cards
<taka> lo ppl
#kubuntu 2006-04-30
<slow-motion> n8
<Kamelknuffen> howdy
<nico_> re
<Kamelknuffen> how do i change charmap?
<Kamelknuffen> i cant seem to get the aa,ae and oe characters to work
<Kamelknuffen> but strangely enough i seem to have all other keys in the right place
<tarik_> hi to everyone
<tarik_> can someone tell me if there is a translator like babylon for dapper?
<tarik_> one i can easy install with apt-get
<tarik_> hey
<tarik_> anyone there
<tarik_> are there any translators i can use like babylon
<Kamelknuffen> tarik_:  have you searched apt?
<tarik_> babylon?
<tarik_> no
<tarik_> is there a source?
<tarik_> i ll have a look
<Kamelknuffen> the package you are looking for is: wordtrans-kde
<Kamelknuffen> sudo apt-get install wordtrans-kde
<tarik_> can i use it on gnome too?
<tarik_> thx
<Kamelknuffen> well, yeah if you have qt installed
<tarik_> qt?
<tarik_> was ist qt?
<Kamelknuffen> libqt is a plattform to build apps on
<Kamelknuffen> alsmost like gtk with some differences
<Kamelknuffen> and the package for that is libqt3-mt
<tarik_> do i have just to install wordtrans-qt and then is it working or do i have to someting else
<Kamelknuffen> apt should handle all the eventuall dependencies, so yes
<tarik_> ok thx i will have a try
<tarik_> this eveniung i have to wirte 3 summarys about each half a side
<tarik_> so i need this prog to translate me words form en to ger
<_JuDgEn_> i like aspell, when running openoffice
<_JuDgEn_> why dont you use that instead?
<tarik_> i'll try that one out too
<_JuDgEn_> ok
<tarik_> I need a function like clicking a word and then get the translation
<_JuDgEn_> wonder why my swedish/finnish-specific keyboard characters stopped to work..
<_JuDgEn_> it worked before ubuntu crashed on me
<synie> i installed ubuntu on my old system. it has a nForce2 chipset. ubuntu detects it, and lspci lists the nforce-networkinterface and an other card, i plugged in. but there isn't any ethX o,O can some1 help me ? how can i activate the cards
<Draeven> can anyone tell me what seems to be the major malfunction between KDE and CUPS - I am having a heck of a time getting a printer configured and shared on my network
<apricot> is there a program similar to autocad?
<bimberi> apricot: there's qcad
<apricot> thank you
<bimberi> apricot: yw, hope it fills the need :)
<ObiWanKanabis> Draeven ] > i resolved that problem this afternoon (sorry, bad english)
<Draeven> is there a way to re-enable admin rights to cups thru a browser? I am so sick of the KDE printmanager telling me that there is no running cups server
<apricot> what about wine and autocad?
<Draeven> I have a few users that need access to the printers and this is just holding up productivity - I mean breezy is a great distro and all, but if I wanted to waste time like this I would have installed 2003 Server
<ObiWanKanabis> Draeven ] > you got to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ObiWanKanabis> delete everything
<ObiWanKanabis> and write this lines
<ObiWanKanabis> <Location />
<ObiWanKanabis> Order Deny,Allow
<ObiWanKanabis> Deny From All
<ObiWanKanabis> Deny From 127.0.0.1
<ObiWanKanabis> </Location>
<ObiWanKanabis> <Location /printers/>
<ObiWanKanabis> Order Deny,Allow
<ObiWanKanabis> Deny From All
<ObiWanKanabis> Deny From All
<ObiWanKanabis> Allow From 127.0.0.1
<ObiWanKanabis> Allow From 192.168.1.*
<Draeven> ObiWanKanabis: send that to me in a query so we're not flooding the channel or use pastebin
<ObiWanKanabis> the fu"" query does not work
<ObiWanKanabis> after that finish
<ObiWanKanabis> then restart cups and
<ObiWanKanabis> from a browser go to localhost:631
<ObiWanKanabis> not working
<_JuDgEn_> i lost my swedish/finnish keyboard characters after a crash of kdetv how do i recover them?
<_JuDgEn_> damnit i cant get swedish keyb to function properly
<Seantater> That is not a good word to start out on in a forum with ops..
<Seantater> Whay have you tried?
<_JuDgEn_> i have tried setting it to swedish in the kcontrol app
<_JuDgEn_> it worked perfectly before kdetv took down the system about 15minutes ago
<ObiWanKanabis> Draeven ] > ????
<Seantater> Have you restarted?
<apricot> where is kmail shorcut in kubuntu?
<_JuDgEn_> sure
<_JuDgEn_> the entire system crashed
<_JuDgEn_> also my alt-gr key does not work anymore
<apricot> where is kmail shortcut in kubuntu? How to make one?
<Seantater> gr?
<Seantater> apricot: drag it from the menu 0-- tada
<Seantater> apricot: drag it from the menu -- tada
<fjellrev1> how do I install something with a .daa extension?
<local> Does anybody know if "sudo parted resize ..." physically wipes data or just reshapes partition boundaries?
<apricot> which menu, i do not see it.
<Seantater> apricot: The K menu
<Seantater> local: I would backyup either way
<apricot> no kmail shortcut in the kmenu.
<_JuDgEn_> apricot: have you got it installed
<_JuDgEn_> apricot: just make an shortcut on the desktop and use that
<apricot> yes
<Seantater> apricot: end the session and start it again and it might appear
<local> Seantater: I am trying to recover my hda2, 3 and 4 after optimistically installing from the latest live dvd desktop icon. It went pear-shaped, but I didn't install over the whole disk content (so far as I know). But the MBR was screwed and I don't have a hand-written record of the partitions I had. I need to recover the data on the disk that now appears as unused diskspace.
<Seantater> local: I'm afraid you may have to shell out big bucks (in comparison to free) for that
<Seantater> local: I'm not aware of any Linux data recovery software..
<local> Seantater: I've been trawling for a free solution or advice without success. I don't get why it needs to be so complicated (=expensive). It's a bit surprising that data recovery is that hard.
<cromo> qtcurve
<Seantater> I just think It's not usually that needed (rule #1 for every OS (but most well known in linux) is to backup everything all the time
<Seantater> !info qtcurve
<_JuDgEn_> Seems that i dont have any keyboard-layouts according to kcontrol after my reboot
<_JuDgEn_> how do i reinstall only the layouts?
<kev1n> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<local> Seantater: You're right, and it was sloppy/naive to think Dapper would turn out to be as it was, hanging as it did. Still, maybe there's a simple BASH script waiting to be discovered (or written)... goodnight
<_JuDgEn_> how do i reinstall the keymaps?
<Desh> Hello everyone. I am running Kubuntu 5.10, after failing at getting fglrx drivers to work I reverted back to ati drivers. however, I can no longer "Lock Sessions." Also, Penguin Racer and another game, which used to load up, though they'd lag, don;t even load anymore.
<Desh> Would reconfigure-xserver fix any of this?
<HymnToLife> it can't hurt, I would do it if I were you
<Desh> Ok. Do you think anthing else could be causing this?
<_JuDgEn_> how do i reinstall the keymaps?
<mzinz> If three doubles are passed into a method, whats the shortest and fastest way to organize them from low-to-high?
<mathiasbrito> hi everyone... one of you know a list with the fastests ubuntu mirrors?!
<jeff__> hey guys
<tmdx120> hello room
<jeff__> does anybody know how to center the page on the working space in kword?
<tmdx120> I have a q about vegastrike.
<jeff__> instead of it being to the far left
<jeff__> tmdx120: whats vegastrike?
<tmdx120> it is a 3d linux game.
<jeff__> o
<jeff__> so does anybody know how to view the page in the center of the workspace?
<jeff__> ?
<wubrgamer> hey guys....i am looking for some advice to net-installing xubuntu on a bunch of old mac laptops in my schools science lab, i'm  a pretty new user to linux
<stodge> I'm trying to debug a program with gdb but I get:    ../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S: No such file or directory.
<stodge> Any ideas what this means?
* Draeven is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (08:41 pm)
<_andreas> hmz, here I am trying to install my wifi card, i find a good howto, and get ndiswrapper to work, but then acers ftp site is down :P
<_andreas> or at least i can't conneckt to it :P
<FHX> Could comeone please advise? I was trying to do a dual boot, so i wanted to startover new and install windows then add on linux, like a normal dual boot configuration would go. So I inserted the windows cd in, deleted my linux partition, and reformatted the HD. at 64% it got stuck, so I thought okay, I' ll try that again. This time I Selected " quick format" , so it formatted and then it went on to copying files. It kept getting stuck and co
<unperson> Can anyone help me out with KRec?  I'm trying to record from my mic, but the "VU-meter" isn't showing any signal and (not surprisingly) the recordings are just silence.
<unperson> After messing with KMix I can hear the sound from the mic in my headphones.
<unperson> But nothing seems to be getting to KRec.
<unperson> In the audio manager KRec::In is set to in_soundcard
<Desh> I need to move some files, but I can;t since I'm not root..how can I do it w/o rebooting into recovery mode?
<unperson> Desh: You can gain root prividges using sudo.
<unperson> Desh: The easiest way to do this is in the Konsole.
<ablyss> Fhx, sounds like bad sectors.. tried checking the disk?
<Desh> Ok, see my problem is, I am trying to uninstall fglrx, but the diversion for a file is in the wrong place...
<Desh> And it won;t uninstall.
<unperson> Desh: If you wanted to move file foo to director /home/desh/bar you could use the command "sudo mv foo /home/desh/bar"
<Desh> Hmm...
<unperson> Sorry, you want to make a softlink point to a different place?
<unperson> (maybe I don't understand what "diversion" means in this context")
<Desh> Ok, let me show you the error.
<Desh> Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<Desh> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<Desh>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Desh>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
* ablyss glad you're helping him unperson and not me :P
<unperson> Desh: Hmm...sorry, I don't understand that error, so I don't think I can offer good advice.
<Desh> Alright. :)
<Desh> Thanks anyways...
<unperson> Desh: My guess is that it started to remove a softlink and found it pointed somewhere other than what was expected.
<Desh> Right, and now I don;t know how to delete it.
<unperson> Desh: Then is said "uh,oh, I better not remove it."
<Desh> RIght, that's what I think aswell.
<gifu> firstable...sorry about my bad english...i installed with Wiki help mp3 support and now i installed xmms...xmms says:please check that: yuor sound card is configured properly etc etc....so what i can do?....i have said to xmms that uses alsa....i use sb live 5.1...
<unperson> Desh: Well, you can delete it with "sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2", but I don't know that that's a good idea.
<unperson> Desh: Because, like I said, I don't understand the problem.
<unperson> Desh: In other words, try it at your own risk.  ;-)
<Desh> Hmm..when I look for the file...it doesn't exist..
<unperson> Desh: Well then I really don't have any idea what's up.
<unperson> Have you tried the forum?
<Desh> No.
<pr1r> hey all
<stevekl> hyhy
<stevekl> I still can't get yakuake's tab bar to not be transparent
<stevekl> does anyone possibly know what I am talking about
<r0xz> in konqueror i can go backwards with alt+left, but under the international variant of the US keyboard layout this doesn't work. Can i enable this somehow?
<pr1r> anyone have 2 monitors runnin off 1 video card???
<unperson> Desh: Well, if no one here can help you try ubuntuforums.org
<pr1r> i have a 5200 geforce fx tryin to get 2 monitors runnin
<Desh> How can I run this: /usr/share/fglrx/ati-uninstall.sh
<temifowl> Ok, heres the deal, how the hell do i use my sound card?
<stevekl> Desh: "sh /usr/share/fglrx/ati-uninstall.sh"
<stevekl> as root
<stevekl> or using sudo
<Desh> Ok, thanks. :)
<stevekl> temifowl: Well you need to be more specific!
<temifowl> heh
<temifowl> yeah well thats all i know
<unperson> temifowl: How have you tried using it so far?
<temifowl> well
<temifowl> i tried plugging in my speakers and playing sound
<unperson> with which program?
<temifowl> the sound?
<unperson> yes
<unperson> oops, baif.
<temifowl> well i tried online wmp sounds, flash sounds, clicking sounds, radio sounds
<unperson> Sorry, I'm sure the other kind (and smarter) folks will help
<temifowl> lol?
<temifowl> theres kinds of folk now?
<stevekl> Well
<stevekl> temifowl: go into a console and type in 'alsactl'
<stevekl> oops
<stevekl> not that
<stevekl> damn what's the command
<stevekl> oh yeah, do 'alsamixer'
<stevekl> Do you get a bunch of volume sliders?
<stevekl> or does it give you an error?
<temifowl> ?
<temifowl> no i dont get sound
<Desh> Is there a command to force uninstallation? Like, apt-get force-remove, or something
<Hobbsee> Desh: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Desh> Would that be safe? Even if I remove a package with a diversion error?
<temifowl> ok, so i got everything i think i need to play sound, and i set the volume thingy to play in my speakers, but still nothings coming out
<CheeseBurgerMan> temifowl: What is 'everything you need', and what are you using to play?
<temifowl> well i got the codecs for win32
<temifowl> which apperently is used
<temifowl> and im trying to play sound from google video
<CheeseBurgerMan> google video uses flash, actually.
<temifowl> hm
<temifowl> ok well
<CheeseBurgerMan> you don't need win32 codecs -- I'd know, since I'm on AMD64 and can't use them. ;)
<temifowl> i just put sound to my mic and im getting sound
<temifowl> wtf...
<temifowl> i put volume to Mic, and now i get sound
<temifowl> WTF!
<temifowl> ah
<temifowl> its my Front!
* CheeseBurgerMan shrugs.
<temifowl> lol
<temifowl> just you talking to me made it work
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gren-> hi. i have a question. where are the package files located? :)
<Desh> I think they go to different places..
<Desh> Why?
<gren-> just wondering.
<Desh> You can find the location for specific ones from the menu, if you edit it and see the location a specific menu choice leads to.
<gren-> cant i add packages too adept-manager? ive found no way
<gren-> im new to this. :)
<Hobbsee> gren-: what, you mean the .deb files that are downloaded?
<gren-> no, i want too install Synaptic too make the installing more easier
<gren-> too be honest, i dont know what im talking about
<gren-> im just trying to learn linux because im getting 100mbit in a while and im gonna setup a few game-servers
<tarmath> gren-: you should start by reading the ubuntu/kubuntu starter guide
<tarmath> gren-: i believe it would answer most, if not all of your questions
<gren-> doh, and im always the one whos saying too people i know: i will google before asking dumb questions ;)
<fatejudger> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to give permission to non-root users to browse mounted NTFS partitions?
<fatejudger> I tried assigning user level permission and it doesn't seem to do anything
<me2win> fatejudger: sudo mount /dev/bleh /media/bleh -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<fenderman> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> me2win: that's a one time deal
<fatejudger> me2win: and by the way, I hate you
<fatejudger> lol
<fenderman> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<nalioth> fatejudger: you'll need to modify your fstab
<fatejudger> nalioth: yeah, I got it working
<gren-> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<gren-> :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu uses Gnome
<bleaked> is it possible to use the helix engine in amarok on a kubuntu system?
<fatejudger> !kdenetworkmanager
<ubotu> fatejudger: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> does anyone know what package the new kde network manager is?
<me2win> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<fatejudger> damn you
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> I'm gonna put this on my laptop
<fatejudger> so cool :D
<me2win> put what?
<fatejudger> kde network manager
<me2win> oh'
<fatejudger> it switches between wired and wireless seamlessly
<fatejudger> it prefers wired
<fatejudger> and autoconnects and whatnot
<me2win> nice
<fatejudger> just what I need
<me2win> its too bad i dont have a laptop, otherwise id use it
<fatejudger> I thought there was a KDE frontend for it
<me2win> i thought so too
<fatejudger> me2win: apparently there IS a KDE frontend
<fatejudger> me2win: I'm looking at it right now
<me2win> fatejudger: good
<gren-> goodnight folks.
<Desh> What kernel should I use, k7 or amd64, if I am using the 32bit Kubuntu with an amd62 proccessor..
<gren-> 62? :P
<Desh> *64, typo
<robotgeek> Desh: 32 bit will work on a 64 bit chip, and i would recommend you use it (till you become more familiar with linux)
<Desh> Right, so the k7 (Amd Athlon) kernel?
<robotgeek> Desh: yeah, it will pick one, i am guessing
<Desh> Alright. :) Thanks.
<Desh> Any clues why Lock Session and certain games like Penguin Racer would stop loading?
<Desh> They used to work, and now..they don't.
<nfx> hello
<Desh> Hi.
<nfx> can someone help me configure my logitech mx1000 to work with the thumb buttons?
<Desh> I would, but I'm a n00b.
<nfx> okay great
<nfx> well most of the support on the forums are for a USB connection, but i've got mine connected to the internal bluetooth...
<nfx> and i can't seem to figure out the right protocal or device name to put on xorg.conf
<nathanael> When I right-click on any Karamba theme, "customize theme" is grayed out...why?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nathanael: Because that particular theme doesn't have any options.
<nathanael> It's Ubermon!
<nathanael> The font color...
<nathanael> to white, for my dark bg
<CheeseBurgerMan> You change that by manually editing the .theme file.
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you downloaded it using superkaramba, it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba
<nathanael> ah
<nathanael> you rock!
<Nomad411> Good evening all.. I don't understand the difference betoween korganizer and kontact?
<Nomad411> they look pretty much like the same app
<robotgeek> Nomad411: kontact uses korganizer
<httpdss> Nomad411: kontact includes korganizer+kmail+etc ...
<httpdss> Nomad411: its like an all in one app
<Nomad411> ahhhh.. makes sense now, thanks
<Antonn> hola
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<jeff__> hey
<jeff__> lol hey cheesie
<Antonn> would you like some ketchup?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No. :P
<Antonn> :P
<ports-> hrm
<Desh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Desh> Oopps.
<Desh> How do I check what video card driver I'm using?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf In section "Device" there's a line with 'driver'
<CheeseBurgerMan> it'll tell you which one. :)
<Desh> Hmm...I chose fglrx in reconfigure-xserver
<Desh> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <--- this would switch all ati's with fglrx, no?
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't know.
<Desh> Hehe, ok, restart time...hope this works...
<Mr_Grieves|U> I'm having difficulties installing kubuntu
<Mr_Grieves|U> it's the x86_64 flavor of 5.10, and I can't get the xserver started
<Mr_Grieves|U> it's a fresh install
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, what video card do you have
<Mr_Grieves|U> ati radeon mobility x600
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try disabling hardware acceleration. I'll walk you through it if you don't know how.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It worked for me. :)
<Mr_Grieves|U> I'll need the help :)
<jeff__> aw man im using a radeon mobility m6 too
<jeff__> are you on an inspiron 4100?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeff__: Well, if you know of a better way to get it working, spout the knowledge. :)
<Mr_Grieves|U> is it working ok for you, jeff__
<jeff__> no
<jeff__> i havent been able to get my 3d accel or tvout to work since i switched to linux
<Mr_Grieves|U> well, we're off to a good start :)
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, did you install xorg-driver-fglrx also maybe do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select ati or try fglrx
<Mr_Grieves|U> I had trouble getting the ati drivers to work under Suse, too
<jeff__> did you ever manage to get tvout?
<Mr_Grieves|U> not yet...lemme try
<CheeseBurgerMan> Let's just say that ATI drivers for Linux suck. :)
<jeff__> they do
<noiesmo> here here CheeseBurgerMan
<Mr_Grieves|U> I'll drink to that
<jeff__> and that its on a dell is even worse
<jeff__> the dell guy actually got mad at me because im using linux
<noiesmo> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, this is how I installed ati drivers sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeff__> what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure do?
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, check this http://pastebin.com/680323
<noiesmo> jeff__, it reconfigures the setting on the package
<noiesmo> jeff__, in the case of xorg it lets yu pick video drive res etc
<jeff__> ok
* CheeseBurgerMan tries noiesmo's directions after backing up his xorg.conf :)
* jeff__ is taking notes
* noiesmo hopes it works for CheeseBurgerMan as it did for him
<CheeseBurgerMan> So then 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' should be fine
<Mr_Grieves|U> is fglrx included on the cd?
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, no
<CheeseBurgerMan> since that will backup your xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, should do dude
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep, I'm running it. :)
<noiesmo> nice
<noiesmo> sweet
<Mr_Grieves|U> cause if not I'll have to go ahead and set up ndiswrapper...
<jeff__> what are you helping him do noiesmo?
<noiesmo> Mr_Grieves|U, the drivers for ati are restricted and not inclued on cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mr_Grieves|U: Heh, you're installation is sounding like mine. Install, disable hardware acceleration, setup ndiswrapper.
<noiesmo> jeff__, helping who do
<CheeseBurgerMan> your*
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeff__: install ati drivers.
<Mr_Grieves|U> :)
<jeff__> noiesmo: so he gan get graphic accel?
<Mr_Grieves|U> I love how you can't buy a notebook w\o windows and broadcom.....
<noiesmo> jeff__, if the fglrx drivers work for his card he will have 3d accel
<jeff__> oh i know
<jeff__> i dont think they do
<jeff__> i looked at the list of supported cards
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do I want to use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, go defaults on that
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, i normall go defaults all the way except on the driver part select fglrx
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, OK.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's what I'm doing. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, it's done.
<CheeseBurgerMan> suppose I should restart the X server now.
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, no resart X and hopefully it work
<noiesmo> brb
<CheeseBurgerMan> How do I just restart X?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh, look at that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It automatically backed up my xorg.conf
<CheeseBurgerMan> How nice of it. :)
<Mr_Grieves|U> how do I install the kernel sources w\o an internet connection?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mr_Grieves|U: Get everything working without the hardware acceleration, then try the better drivers.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It'll be easier.
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, how d you go
<CheeseBurgerMan> I dunno yet, how do I just restart X?
<noiesmo> K
<Mr_Grieves|U> i need the sources so I can get ndiswrapper, so I can get a connection, so I can get the drivers, so I get the drivers :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mr_Grieves|U: You can get ndiswrapper setup without an internet connection. :)
<Mr_Grieves|U> actually, know that I'm thinking about it, I may already have the driver sources somewhere on my hdd from my suse install...
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK,  BRB, gonna try the drivers.
<Mr_Grieves|U> how do I get ndiswrapper installed w\o the sources?
<Mr_Grieves|U> time for bed...I'll be back later
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well...that certainly didn't work. :)
<mischko> Where do I point Aspect to get the latest beta of kubuntu?
<mischko> s/Aspect/Adept
<mischko> Where do I point Adept to get the latest beta of kubuntu?
<mischko> I'm running from a CD install of 5.1
<xwolf-> i got a little problem here... i have just reinstalled winxp and GRUB is not initializing anymore, since win has taken over the boot thingie... how can i fix it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try the second link. :)
<xwolf-> thanks :)
<jeff__> SEX
<mischko> Where do I point Adept to get the latest beta of kubuntu?
<jeff__> dude
<jeff__> are you on breezY?
<mischko> jeff__: kubuntu 5.10 = breezy?
<jeff__> yeah
<mischko> yup.
<jeff__> you have to change your sources.list
<mischko> right. what do I put in?
<jeff__> change everything that says breezy to dapper
<mischko> ok
<jeff__> then atp-get update
<jeff__> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<mischko> Thanks.
<jeff__> np
<noiesmo> CheeseBurgerMan, i'm back didnt it work
<jeff__> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> noiesmo: Nope, it didn't.
<jeff__> noiesmo: what is your computers make and model?
<noiesmo> amd xp2500 ati 9800pro but now back on nvidia as ati had a problem it worked but it was faulty and id get wierd lines from time to time worked good 90% but got annoying
<jeff__> lol ok
<JeffAMcGee> Howdy
<sig-11> Hi everyone. I'm using kubuntu 5.10 and trying to rebuild one of the tools provided by "shadow" (newgrp). ./configure results in: config.status: error: cannot find input file: debian/Makefile.in. Google didn't turn up anything at all. Is it a bug with the shadow source package? Does anyone have any ideas?
<httpdss> sig-11: newgrp is allready packaged inside the login package
<sig-11> One of our coders has modified newgrp and needs to rebuild it. I'm here on his behalf...
<sig-11> the source package appears to be missing debian/Makefile.in
<fatejudger> how big of a flash drive would you need to install Kubuntu on it?
<me2win> fatejudger: server version or with gui?
<fatejudger> gui...
<me2win> no more than 3 gbs
<fatejudger> lol
<me2win> maybe even less than 1
<fatejudger> idiot
<fatejudger> I'm looking at a 1 GB flash drive
<fatejudger> for 25 bucks
<fatejudger> I want to boot it at school
<me2win> i know some people have ti down to like 500mb
<fatejudger> how?
<me2win> fatejudger: http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/11/10/taking_linux_on_the_road_with_ubuntu/
<fatejudger> old
<fatejudger> I heard something about dapper being easier to install on a flash drive
<me2win> probably the UbuntuUSB distro
<me2win> nvm
<me2win> that requires 10gb
<fatejudger> I guess I could buy a 2GB flash drive
<fatejudger> but that's so dumb
<me2win> fatejudger: seagate sells those 5gb ones for like 89 bucks
<fatejudger> all I really want is a solid IDE and my documents
<fatejudger> JEdit sucks though
<fatejudger> the text is all funky
<me2win> you could use Damn Small
<fatejudger> I'd rather use Xubuntu
<fatejudger> but that's really dumb
<fatejudger> since the macs at my school are really nice
<fatejudger> they could easily run KDE
<me2win> you could use Damn Small Linux Not
<fatejudger> I'd rather use Xubuntu than that
<fatejudger> what I really want is to be able to use Kate
<fatejudger> I guess I COULD use another editor like Gedit
<fatejudger> but Gnome is evil...
<fatejudger> I'm wondering how useful all of this will be
* sig-11 votes for vim :)
<fatejudger> it's cool, but the comp sci building is on the complete opposite side of campus from where I work and park
<fatejudger> sig-11: lol
<fatejudger> kate kicks ass
<me2win> fatejudger: then park closer...
<fatejudger> I can't
<fatejudger> our school has a parking problem
<me2win> fatejudger: do what i did
<fatejudger> because it's run by a bunch of liberals
<me2win> park and take your bike to school
<me2win> so you can ride to class
<fatejudger> dude, I don't have to
<fatejudger> I park close enough that that is silly to do
<me2win> then why are you complaining
<me2win> just walk
<fatejudger> because, I don't want to walk 10 minutes just to use a computer
<me2win> then use your laptop
<fatejudger> I'd rather just use my laptop
<me2win> and if its ten minutes
<me2win> then take the bike
<fatejudger> I just get pissed off with the lack of internet
<fatejudger> I'm wondering how pissed off they'd get at me for booting Linux on those computers
<fatejudger> even if I'm only emulating it
<me2win> lol
<me2win> you can boot inside windows with DSL i believe
<fatejudger> well Macs have great emulation
<fatejudger> so I should be able to emulate Linux easily
<me2win> yeh
<fatejudger> I wonder if you can boot a Linux live cd that way
<me2win> not sure
<fatejudger> yeah, it looks like you can
<me2win> using?
<fatejudger> live cds
<fatejudger> or usb flash
<fatejudger> mac is really good with the emulation
<fatejudger> I guess I could just have netbeans for Windows and Mac installed on it
<fatejudger> and have my documents on there
<me2win> use eclipse
<fatejudger> netbeans
<me2win> runs off an EXE
<fatejudger> netbeans is better, it has Matisse
<fatejudger> you're not cool enough for Matisse
<fatejudger> that's why you use Eclipse
<me2win> oh lord
<fatejudger> jedit has a cross platform version
<fatejudger> but the text is ugly
<fatejudger> and it too does not have matisse
<fatejudger> nothing will be as cool as booting linux either
<me2win> there is a difference between cool and unneccesary
<fatejudger> well with Linux I'll have KOffice
<fatejudger> meh, you're right
<me2win> im sure your school as word
<fatejudger> I'll just buy a tiny one and deal with it
<fatejudger> is it any cheaper to buy two USB keys on newegg rather than one?
<fatejudger> as far as shipping goes
<fatejudger> what FS do those USB drives usually use?
<me2win> fatejudger: whatever FS you ant
<me2win> but they come with FAT
<me2win> fatejudger: buy that 5gb seagate, its awesome, my brother has one
<fatejudger> that's got to be huge
<fatejudger> and expensive
<me2win> fatejudger: nah, fits int he palm of your hand, and is 90 bucks
<fatejudger> way more than the 25 dollar 1 gig flash drive
<me2win> fatejudger: yeah well, for you, being cheap is more important than being smart ;)
<fatejudger> wtf
<fatejudger> having a small drive is smart
<me2win> like i said
<me2win> being cheap is more important to you than being smart
<jeff__> what are we arguing about now?
<me2win> lol
<me2win> fatejudger: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148132
<fatejudger> you couldn't put that in your pocket
<me2win> its 3.1", of yourse you can
<fatejudger> you'd look like an idiot, even more so than you currently do
<me2win> if you can stick your hand in your pocket
<me2win> you can put that in your pocket
<me2win> its tiny
<me2win> its like 2 usb drives side by side
<fatejudger> why not have 1 usb drive?
<fatejudger> I'm still not convinced I even need all of this
<me2win> because the capacity on this one is larger
<fatejudger> I'm never going to use it but for transferring documents
<fatejudger> I'll end up using my laptop instead
<fatejudger> I'll just get a tiny one for an IDE and document transfer
<fatejudger> it'll be good enough
<me2win> i suppose
<me2win> if you have a laptop, then you can use the laptop
<me2win> i guess its more practical if you dont have a laptop
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> my laptop is anything but practical
<fatejudger> it weighs more than your fat ass
<me2win> lol
<me2win> i weigh less than you
<fatejudger> how much?
<me2win> 130
<fatejudger> same here
<me2win> bah
<fatejudger> and I'm 6'
<fatejudger> what are you?
<me2win> 5'7
<fatejudger> 4'10"
<fatejudger> midget
<me2win> but alot of my weight is muscle
<fatejudger> and that fat clogging your  brain
<jeff__> lol
<fatejudger> I hate KPilot
<fatejudger> it never works
<fatejudger> why can't I just hotsync my palm pilot without worries?
<crimsun> win 23
<crimsun> err, sorry
<me2win> fatejudger: because you touch yourself at night
<fatejudger> it detects my palm pilot fine
<fatejudger> but it just won't hotsync
<fatejudger> I hate it
<me2win> fatejudger: im sure it hates you too, you know you are a very hateable person
<fatejudger> finally
<fatejudger> I changed the speed
<fatejudger> and it works now
<fatejudger> avantgo works in linux too
<fatejudger> I wish that the document thing worked too
<kkathman> yo fatejudger!   Good job :)
<fatejudger> kkathman: thanks!
<fatejudger> lol
<me2win> kkathman: nice job leaving offtopic XD
<kkathman> XD ?
<me2win> like :D except XD
<kkathman> oh hehe
<me2win> ive never ever used that smiley before, dont know why I tried it now lol
<kkathman> I hadnt removed #k-o from my autosignin
<me2win> ah
<kkathman> I rebooted into dapper, and it was still there
<kkathman> I fixed it
<kkathman> me2win:  Hey I've been delving into Ajax :)
<me2win> kkathman: nice. I haven't really found a reason to yet. Mostly because fatejudger always harasses me about learning more about it.
<kkathman> its an interesting approach - kinda like having .NET apps without the .NET overhead
<me2win> yeh
<me2win> I was going to make the login system for that poker website ajax
<kkathman> its not a tremendous stretch, because I know Javascript reasonably well
<me2win> but the turnaround time for it needed to be quick, so i didnt have time to learn/implement
<kkathman> well, the key is really to know when you can use it, and when to use straightforward scripting
<kkathman> Im just scratching the surface now, have coded a couple of things
<me2win> cool
<me2win> where are you learning about it from?
<kkathman> the asynchronous aspect of it can certainly make the web app appear to be more responsive and less clunky
<kkathman> I got this really excellent book called "Head Rush Ajax"
<kkathman> its excelent
<me2win> nice
<kkathman> you are writing your first stuff by the end of the 1st chapter...good presentation, easy to follow
<kkathman> Its an O'Reilly Book
<me2win> nice
<kkathman> I have alot of respect for them
<me2win> im adding it to my bn.com wishlist as we speak
<kkathman> yah thats where I got it
<kkathman> only I was at the store :)
<me2win> heh
<me2win> I've always like the visual quickstart guides
<kkathman> Its a unique book...very visual... they use alot of different techniques to get you to learn
<kkathman> I thought it would just be - big woop...Javascript and XML
<kkathman> but the overally techonological approach is very challenging and broad
<me2win> heh
<me2win> i bet
<me2win> its only good if you implement it right
<kkathman> they weave PHP alot into it, which is very good for me
<kkathman> yes exactly, and they DO spend some good time explaining WHEN to use it and when not to
<me2win> nice
<kkathman> no disk with it, but the examples and sample code is all online through their website
<me2win> I'll most likely be buying it on my next paycheck
<me2win> i have 6 books on my wishlist
<kkathman> I might use it only sparsely, but when I do, it will be a really nice improvement
<me2win> cool
<kkathman> me2win:  have you ever gone back and taken a look at a client's site you programmed say 2 years ago
<kkathman> and then said "OMG I cant believe I did it that way!!!"
<me2win> kkathman: lol yes, several times
<kkathman> there's a good and bad to that...you feel good that you have progressed..but feel bad that the client paid you for such primitive code :)
<kkathman> I actually got called by an old client end of last week, wanting me to touch up her site
<kkathman> I looked at it and holy cow I hadnt used any CSS, and there were like <font> clauses everywhere
<me2win> lol
<kkathman> I felt like  " Did I really used to do that!!"
<superdump> hello
<kkathman> so thats why I'll learn Ajax, so that in 2 years I can go back to the sites Ive just done and say 'Wow I cant believe ti did that!!"
<superdump> i have the kubuntu dapper live install cd
<me2win> i look at my current website and think that same thing because i haven't had time to redo it
<superdump> is it possible to run a text mode install from it?
<kkathman> superdump:  no, afraid not..but you can test things
<superdump> the live installation gui closes with no error messages when it gets to the partition section
<superdump> bah
<superdump> i guess i'll have to burn another cd with the text mode installer on it then
<kkathman> but it would "install"  except from the fact that if you get it to boot, chances are your equipment is fine
<kkathman> Live CD's are good to have around anyway superdump :)
<kkathman> so dont throw it away
<superdump> i know
<superdump> it's just a pain... :)
<kkathman> well, if you can boot and get online, etc with the LIveCD, then you'll likely not have anyproblems
<superdump> another question, is it possible to prevent kubuntu booting into X
<kkathman> so its a good "test"
<superdump> kkathman: i'm using the livecd right now
<kkathman> excellent!
<kkathman> good job..that should make you feel good :)
<superdump> but i can't install because when it gets to the partitioning section of the graphical installer it crashes
<superdump> why should it make me feel good? i put in a cd and it booted
<superdump> i'd expect that
<kkathman> superdump:  well, a Live CD goes through a full equipment checkout
<superdump> and i want to prevent kubuntu booting into X because for some reason my nvidia drivers don't like my PCI-E 7800GT
<kkathman> many times if there are incompatibilities the LIve CD wont work and you'll know them ahead of time without a destructive install
<superdump> i switched from an AGP 6800GT (so yes, the chipset has changed but it seemed to cope with that)
<kkathman> ahhh yeah.. Im not sure of the status of support of PCI-E
<kkathman> across the board I mean
<superdump> i guess i could mount the partition and edit the xorg.conf
<kkathman> if you are comfy doing that...sure
<superdump> i am
<kkathman> kewl
<superdump> so there's no key combo to stop X booting and just go straight to a console login?
<me2win> there is the runlevel
<me2win> but
<me2win> since its on a live CD, you can't really change it
<kkathman> superdump:  hmm at boot add a 3
<kkathman> oh maybe so..never tried with a LIve CD
<kkathman> I dont know if you get that option on the LIve CD
<me2win> im sure you can
<me2win> cuz its runlevel 3 that does cli
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> grub should let you
<kkathman> but I've never done it
<kkathman> i had to do that one time on my SUSE install, because KDE let out a bad initial kdeboot proggy
<me2win> grub isn't on the live CD
<kkathman> and had  to bypass a service
<kkathman> me2win: well whatever the bootloader is right
<kkathman> something has to tell it to get the linux image
<kkathman> vmlinuz
<kkathman> off the CD
<superdump> hmm
<superdump> does the xorg nv driver support 7800GTs?
<kkathman> that I dont know
<me2win> not sure
<Tm_T> superdump: well, you should use "nvidia"
<kkathman> yah, if you can, use nvidia, not nv
<Tm_T> nv is really slow here :(
<superdump> Tm_T: i know, but like i said, i upgraded my hardware yesterday and while it detected the chipset change ok, it didn't like the graphics card change
<superdump> and as it always boots straight into X, that's a problem
<superdump> but i've told it to use the vesa driver for the moment until i sort out the nvidia binary drivers again
<kkathman> man I was finally able to get my nvidia driver loaded in SuSE and what a big difference!!
<superdump> thanks for your assistance
<Tm_T> yah, nv should be ok
<superdump> bye bye
<kkathman> I have a real old nvidia card
<kkathman> nv is fine if you dont wanna play games etc.
<Tm_T> kkathman: hehe, let me guess, like night and day?
<kkathman> but its also good cuz it offloads the CPU
<Tm_T> kkathman: here it's really slow in 2d even
<kkathman> yeah
<Tm_T> just changing desktops took seconds
<kkathman> im getting 1350 on glxgears
<kkathman> and thats not bad considering I have a very old card
<kkathman> thats under SUSE tho...havent installed an nvidia under dapper
<fatejudger> what I don't understand is how SuSE manages to find 4 discs worth of bloatware to stick in their distro
<fatejudger> I mean seriously
<fatejudger> I didn't know there were that many programs out there
<me2win> fatejudger: seriously
<kkathman> fatejudger:  actually, its really not that at all
<kkathman> the disks are merely the contents of many basical programs that you can also get from the repositories. You dont have to have all 5 CDs
<kkathman> but if, for some reason, you dont have an internet connection, you can install and get most applications up and running without one.
<kkathman> its no more bloatware, than programs in any repository
<fatejudger> kkathman: yeah, but I can do the same thing with a Kubuntu install
<fatejudger> kkathman: what programs do I need other than what comes by default?
<fatejudger> kkathman: other than Dappers awesomeness features like Kerry and KDE Network Manager
<kkathman> fatejudger:  I can install SUSE using a single CD also, the same as kubuntu.
<fatejudger> will that give me an office suite?
<kkathman> but for instance, I like kvirc for my IRC client, and thats not a normal thing
<kkathman> fatejudger: of course it will
<fatejudger> what's wrong with Konversation?
<fatejudger> Konversation is kool
<kkathman> fatejudger:  I personally dont like the tabbed environment...just a personal preference :)
<kkathman> konversation is a good program tho :)
<fatejudger> KDE apps and tabs are practically synonymous now
<kkathman> well many prefer that environment, but Linux is all about preference :)
<fatejudger> absolutely
<kkathman> and I like kvirc :)
<kkathman> but other programs...KMyMoney for instance
<kkathman> thats not in a standard install
<me2win> i use xchat cuz i have a cussing problem and it filters that for me
<kkathman> you have to apt-get install that
<fatejudger> how is that program btw?
<kkathman> that would be a program that might be on the disk
<fatejudger> I have to use MS Money in Windows, but it'd be better not to have to
<kkathman> KMyMOney is very nice... I think its one of the few apps thats equal to its counterpart
<kkathman> fatejudger:  you should give it a try
<kkathman> very full featured
<fatejudger> which is?
<kkathman> Quicken/MS Money
<fatejudger> I just hope I can import my existing financial info
<kkathman> there are import functions...I know you can offload/upload Quicken files
<fatejudger> maybe MS Money can export to Quicken
<fatejudger> I doubt it
<kkathman> I'd imagine it can...just for market's sake :)
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> and vice versa probably
<fatejudger> hopefully
<kkathman> there is some "universal" format
<kkathman> for that financial stuff and Quicken offloads in it
<kkathman> I imagine MS Money does too
<fatejudger> it should at the very least import
<fatejudger> but that doesn't help me :P
<kkathman> its worth a simple download and an afternoon playing with it
<kkathman> its pretty intuitive..espc  if you use Quicken or MSMoney now
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> I'm surprised someone took the time to make that program
<kkathman> fatejudger:  I believe there is a good web page on KMyMoney with screenshots
<fatejudger> one of my favorite things about KDE is its extensive list of applications
<kkathman> probably can Google it easily
<fatejudger> it just can't be surpassed
<hue> hhh
<me2win> iii
<fatejudger> weirdness, on my laptop I have 3 packages kept back
<fatejudger> they've been like that for a couple of weeks now
<fatejudger> but nothing like that on my desktop
<fatejudger> librdf0, python-mysqldb, and python2.4-mysqldb
<hue> mm
<hue> :)
<hue> way
<me2win> fatejudger: i keep getting these wierd errors about ogg desktop or something like that
<fatejudger> I have those on my desktop
<fatejudger> but not on my laptop
<fatejudger> lol
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> both are broken in their own ways.... :(
<fatejudger> I guess I'll reinstall both this weekend
<fatejudger> with the new beta
<me2win> i have to buy a PCI USB card this weekend lol
<me2win> and then deal with the problems that stem from that
<me2win> we all know you cant install new hardware without something going wrong
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> cheaper to buy that than a new mobo?
<fatejudger> pci usb = slow
<me2win> definately. 25 bucks for one of those
<fatejudger> !networkmanager
<ubotu> I guess networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<fatejudger> I think the Kubuntu people love to change the font every month just to keep people on their toes
<me2win> fatejudger: agreed.
<fatejudger> oh wow, this kde network manager thing is teh awesomeness
<fatejudger> it trancends awesomeness
<fatejudger> into a level of its own
<slow-motion> bbl
<fatejudger> I never thought I'd see the day that network connections were easier in Linux than in Windows
<fatejudger> but today, it has happened
<paines> hi
* margouyab is away: help
<_harm> hi all, how do i get a performance grapgh on my desktop?
<public> hi
<me2win> _harm: performance of what
<public>    konnichiwa
<me2win> hey public
<_harm> me2win CPU Network such things, you know one of those cool desktop graphs
<public> hello
<public> how are you?
<_harm> we are all good i hope
<me2win> _harm: most common way is using superkaramba widgets
<me2win> public: im doing good, how are you
<public> onaji dayo.....same
<_harm> domo?
<public> nihonjin?
<public> me2win
<me2win> public: yes?
<public> where are you from?
<me2win> public: San Antonio, TX, USA
<public> I'm from Java
<public> Indonesia
<public> but sorry
<public> I have to go
<public> see you later
<public> bye
<Pyre>  Hasta luego, amigo.
<Chameleon22> is there a file like on RH based systems that executes everytime a machine boots?
<Den> Hi - What's the best mail client program for KDE - something that will manage multiple mail accounts?
<Chameleon22> evolution is nice and will run on kde although its a gnome app, kmail is also very good
<Chameleon22> thunderbird will run on anything really but i dont like it
<paines> Chameleon22: for dapper /etc/rc.local
<paines> Den: kmail can handle multiple accounts
<Chameleon22> paines, on breeze mate
<paines> Chameleon22: I think  breezy has /etc/initi.d/boot.local. not sure
<Den> paines: Any idea why kmail isn't installed with the default kubuntu (dapper is whaqt I'm running)?
<paines> Den: it is installed by default. pretty sure
<Chameleon22> paines, doesnt look like it, doesnt matter will make my own
<Chameleon22> paines, just link it into rc2.d
<Chameleon22> hrmm
<Den> paines: It's not installed in my system - Is that a bug? Shoud someone be notified, so that it is installed by default?
<Chameleon22> Den, look for kontact
<paines> Den: what did you use for install dapper. update from breezy, flightX or beta cd's ?
<Chameleon22> kmail is part of it, just in the menu its under kontact , you can launch it from console and add icon to menu your self
<Den> Chameleon22: I see contact. & am starting it now
<Chameleon22> ok
<Den> ainesI installed Dapper iso, IIRC
<paines> well. that's confusing. cause kmail ist kde's default mail client. and so it must be installed with kubuntu.
<Den> paines: I installed Dapper iso, IIRC
<Chameleon22> paines, it is
<Chameleon22> my parents know how to use kubuntu but not windows
<Chameleon22> damn proud of the old folks
<Chameleon22> lol
<vge> how do i make a shortcut for myself in kubuntu? i mean a systemwide command. there must be a easier way than to edit .bash_profile?
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> well, symlink is ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Hobbsee> vge: create a symlink
<tiggy|lappy> I've got a problem
<tiggy|lappy> when I start up, kdm runs as usual and I type in my name and password.  Then, the screen goes terminal black with a blinking cursor in the corner
<tiggy|lappy> then, kdm starts again
<tiggy|lappy> it's like x is suddenly crashing as soon as I log in
<tiggy|lappy> I just tried making a new user and trying to log in, and it does the same thing
<tiggy|lappy> failsafe works
<tiggy|lappy> what could be my problem?
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: hm.. what graphic driver you use?
<tiggy|lappy> uhhh
<tiggy|lappy> it's onboard.  I didn't install one
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: hm.. you are on a notebook?
<tiggy|lappy> yes, an acer travelmate tablet pc
<tiggy|lappy> it was working before
<tiggy|lappy> and I have the same problem with a newly created user
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: think there is a ati inside..
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: you get no X right?
<tiggy|lappy> I get X
<tiggy|lappy> it starts kdm, I can log in failsafe and it works
<tiggy|lappy> but just recently when I try and log in regularly with any user it dies
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: you get the kubunt login scrren?
<tiggy|lappy> yes
<tiggy|lappy> as soon as I log in, X goes byebye
<tiggy|lappy> where are the logs for something like that?
<noaXess_kubuntu> tiggy|lappy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr3as>  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr3as> heh, u beat me
<noaXess_kubuntu> Dr3as: yea :)
<tiggy|lappy> oh I bet this is related to my tablet
<tiggy|lappy> does kdm also start evdev?
<DeadS0ul> you can check for that in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<DeadS0ul> I think
<vge> <Hobbsee> vge: create a symlink <-- sry im little late, but how i create a symlink that works from every folder?
<vge> ic
<tiggy|lappy> ugh, kdm crashes when I try and log into gnome as well.  I'm going to restart, brb
<tiggy|lappy> okay, it's totally a problem with kdm.  I just switched to gdm at it works
<tiggy|lappy> for some reason kdm is crashing whenever I try to log in with any user to any desktop environment
<DeadS0ul> check out teh kdm log in /var/log/kdm yet?
<DeadS0ul> s/kdm/kdm.log
<gogo> hi,everyone
<tiggy|lappy> geez, it's setting up my tablet really badly
<tiggy|lappy> stuff like pressure minimum: 64, maximum: 63.  Maybe that's why kdm is crashing
<tweek> salut tt le monde
<nico8481> hi
<Hobbsee> hi nico8481
<twosouls82> in what way does "Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Released" defer from "Dapper Flight 6"?
<twosouls82> is someone using the Beta, and does it work properly?
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: a few updates.  if you keep upgrading from dapper flight 6, you'll get to the beta, then past that, as there have been more updates
<twosouls82> Hobbsee: do you use the Beta already?
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: i have used dapper since flight 1, so yeah
* twosouls82 will download the beta
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: do you have flight 6 installed already?
<twosouls82> Hobbsee: I was distro hopping, so no, I currently only have a working ArchLinux installation
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> twosouls82: each of the flights, and the beta, are snapshots of an always-updating release...
<twosouls82> and Flight 6 gave me errors
<Hobbsee> ah great
<mendred> is neone here using initng with dapper?
<Hobbsee> mendred: i dont, have you tried it?
<mendred> yeah its working fine
<mendred> only one funny thing
<mendred> knetworkmanager
<mendred> shows status as connecting all the time
<mendred> though my network is working
<Hobbsee> that's weird
<Hobbsee> try running it thru a console, see what it says...
<Hobbsee> then it shows the debug output...
<mendred> hmmmm k...
<mendred> hmm got thrown back to the console after a couple of messages
<mendred> is there any arg i need to pass?
<mendred> neways i have a feeling this has to do with the changes i had to make to net.i to get network working
<mendred> otherwise np..boots up in 36 sec shuts down in 10 :)
<apricot> how to run programs on startup*
<apricot> ?
<apricot> anybody alive here?
<mendred> hey apricot
<apricot> hello, how to run programs on startup?
<mendred> u can put ur command in ~/.kde/Autostart
<apricot> tnx.
<mendred> depends actually what prog is it?
<mendred> cause if it is a system service
<mendred> u need to enable it in system settings..
<apricot> it is a pon-dsl provider
<mendred> oh
<mendred> then u can enable it
<mendred> in system setting
<mendred> if i remember right
<mendred> one sec
<mendred> there should be something called ppp in  services in system settings
<mendred> in runlevel 2
<mendred> enable yes on start at boot section
<mendred> that should take care of it
<apricot> is this a support chanel?
<mendred> yup
<apricot> why so little questions?
<apricot> everybody uses gnome?
<Jun> That's a question.
<mendred> heh its rather silent here today :)
<mendred> maybe because kde requires little support ? :))
<apricot> i still didn't found how to run dsl on startup
<mendred> k
<mendred> open system settings
<mendred> click system services
<mendred> click on the runlevel combo box
<mendred> select runlevel 2
<apricot> do not have system services
<mendred> scroll down the list
<mendred> is there a section called system administration?
<apricot> yes
<mendred> there is no entry called system services there?
<apricot> ok, found that
<mendred> pls to be clicking that
<apricot> i am not in admin mode
<mendred> np click on the admin mode button
<mendred> and enter ur password
<apricot> where in services, i cannot
<apricot> everything is grey
<mendred> ummm there is an administrator mode button
<mendred> down to the right
<apricot> ah
<apricot> ppp is enabled at startup.
<mendred> wait
<mendred> click on the runlevel combo
<mendred> and select mode 2
<apricot> yes
<mendred> ppp is enabled?
<apricot> yes
<mendred> thats wierd
<mendred> oh well.. in that case
<mendred> open a text editor
<mendred> kedit
<mendred> type the command there
<apricot> ok
<apricot> and
<mendred> and save it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mendred> give it any name say netcon
<mendred> then goto a terminal
<mendred> enter the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<mendred> via konqueror
<mendred> and press F4
<mendred> that should drop u into a konsole
<apricot> and
<mendred> in there type chmod 744 <urfilename>
<mendred> <urfilename> being the name u saved it under
<Hobbsee> mendred: i agree with you...
<mendred> Hobbsee: ????????????
<apricot> ok
<Hobbsee> on why kde's so quiet...
<mendred> oh :)
<apricot> that's it?
<mendred> btw Hobbsee do u need to set exec permissions to files saved in Autostart folder?
<mendred> yeah thats it
<Hobbsee> i didnt think so...
<Hobbsee> i thought an ordinary symlink wors fine
<Hobbsee> *works
<apricot> how to see hidden files and folders in konqueror?
<Hobbsee> apricot: view
<apricot> ok
<Hobbsee> show hidden files
<mendred> Hobbsee: any better way to do the pon dsl-provider thing on startup?
<mendred> cause i suddenly realised it will run the thing even if he restarts X
<Hobbsee> hmmm....maybe stick it in the stuff where the machine boots up - in init.d or something.  iv'e got no idea how to do that
<mendred> hmm
<apricot> what is equal to synaptic in kde?
<mendred> in kubuntu its adept
<apricot> ok
<apricot> i do not see kmail icon in kmenu.
<apricot> and i made one, and puted it on panel but the default icon want change.
<apricot> on the desktop i see icon and on the panel is default icon
<mendred> hmmm apricot in the kmenu >office>kontact
<mendred> thats a shell for running kmail knode etc..
<apricot> kontact=kmail?
<mendred> kontact=kmail+other things
<apricot> stupid question
<mendred> nah not really
<mendred> btw apricot
<mendred> when u connect to ur dsl provider
<mendred> do u have to do a poff
<mendred> first
<mendred> and then do a pon dsl-provider?
<apricot> no
<mendred> hmmm k..
<mendred> well did u use pppoeconf to setup ur dsl thingy?
<mendred> cause that has an option to start at bootup
<apricot> yes
<apricot> it starts in gnome
<mendred> strange
<mendred> because that ppp service is for switching on ur dsl
<mendred> and it should work irrespective
<mendred> of kde /gnome
<apricot> how to import a .txt adressbook in kontact?
<mendred> click on Contacts in Kontact's sidebar
<mendred> and File>import
<mendred> pun not intended
<mendred> wots the .txt addressbook ?
<mendred> exported from outlook or something?
<mendred> CSV?
<apricot> i menaged that
<twosouls82> yep, I would asume
<puckman> exit
<mendred> hokays need to reboot to check something in initng..
<twosouls82> I have a working installation of Dapper, fresh. I want to install kdevelop, but I can't find it using aptitude
<OdyX> kdevelop3
<OdyX> twosouls82: and add universe & multiverse
<twosouls82> OdyX: that would be the reason, I asume
<ahmuck_jr> i am having problems with adept on dapper beta
<Hobbsee> ahmuck_jr: what problems?
<ahmuck_jr> when i try to start it it suggests that i do apt-setup or apt-get update
<ahmuck_jr> it tells me the apt database could not be opened
<Hobbsee> ahmuck_jr: well, did you try doing either of those?
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> mornfall: you around?
<ahmuck_jr> yes, sudo apt-setup gives me an error and sudo apt-get update works but i still get the same dialoge box when trying to start adept
<ahmuck_jr> all i really want to do is do an apt-get install ethereal
<twosouls82> OdyX: thanks, I seem have everything I need now
<ahmuck_jr> however i get a reply that package is not found
<OdyX> no worry twosouls82
<twosouls82> seem to*
* twosouls82 never worries ;)
* twosouls82 takes it easy
<Hobbsee> !info ethereal dapper
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.13-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 505 kB, Installed size: 1360 kB
<Hobbsee> ahmuck_jr: got universe enabled?
<ahmuck_jr> not sure.  not even sure what universe is.  this is my first install of kubunu
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ahmuck_jr> :-( can't start adept
<mendred> ahmuck_jr: what error does sudo apt-setup give?
<Hobbsee> ahmuck_jr: do a kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and paste all of what's in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 into it, removing what's currently in there.  then sudo apt-get update
<ahmuck_jr> mendred "command not found"
<mhterres> morning
<Hobbsee> hi mhterres
<twosouls82> how to get mplayer on my sys? I have enabled alll repo's, except for the backports, but I still can't find it in aptitude
<mendred> hmmm on debian apt-setup is usually in base-config
<mendred> neways..i think hobbsee's way is easier
<HymnToLife> twosouls82> normally you should, mplayer is in multiverse
<twosouls82> HymnToLife: could it be missing on the Dutch mirror?
<HymnToLife> twosouls82> seems the package is on the security server, weird
<HymnToLife> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fm%2Fmplayer%2Fmplayer-586_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1_i386.deb&md5sum=d5bb95941ad8f5b425d5dc65bb411d7c&arch=i386&type=security
<twosouls82> odd
<twosouls82> thanx
<Mr_Grieves|U> how do I tell a ethernet card to use dhcp from the command line in ubuntu?
<ahmuck_jr> :~$ kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahmuck_jr> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ahmuck_jr>   Major opcode:  145
<ahmuck_jr>   Minor opcode:  3
<ahmuck_jr>   Resource id:  0x0
<ahmuck_jr> Failed to open device
<ahmuck_jr> i'm good
<ahmuck_jr> to go now i think
<Mr_Grieves|U> nvm - got it - dhclient
<ahmuck_jr> for the most part, i like kubuntu so far.  "it just works".
<theine> ahmuck_jr: have you tried "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<ahmuck_jr> i need to connect to kubuntu via vnc from windows xp ... so i need to setup a vnc server on kubuntu ?
<theine> ahmuck_jr: yes
<twosouls82> everything is working on my sys, except for amarok, it doesn't produce any sound.. I just installed Dapper btw
* twosouls82 doesn't get error messages either
<twosouls82> xine doesn't seem to work, I also discovered that KMplayer doesn't work
<twosouls82> what could be the reason?
<kkathman> twosouls82:  do you get sound with other things?  like on boot?
<twosouls82> kkathman: sound does work fine, I even heard you using my name
<theine> twosouls82: that might be the pc speaker
<kkathman> twosouls82:  ok, well, how about kaffeine?
<twosouls82> theine: that's my own (handmade) sound I heard :D
<theine> twosouls82: did sound work with previous versions of ubuntu?
<kkathman> twosouls82:  you do have amarok-xine installed right?
<twosouls82> theine: yes, it did (but that was months ago, same sys though)
<twosouls82> kkathman: yep I have
<kkathman> i.e.  do a dpkg - i |  grep amarok-xine   just to make sure :)
<kkathman> ok
<theine> twosouls82: and you're sure that all mixer channels are unmuted?
<twosouls82> kaffeine doen't work with xine either
<kkathman> hmm
<theine> kkathman: that's dpkg -l
* twosouls82 gets reminded about Suse :s
<kkathman> yah - sorry I just noticed that :)
<kkathman> too used to typing the other .. plus..not awake yet ;)
<theine> twosouls82: launch alsamixer in a terminal and see (you can exit with ESC)
<kkathman> tbh I havent even checked my own amarok :)
<theine> kkathman: no worries :)
<twosouls82> theine: Esc worked fine
<twosouls82> and I have amarok-xine installed
<twosouls82> xine just doesn't work
<twosouls82> it streams/tunes in, but no sound
<theine> in which applications do you actually *get* sound
<theine> ?
<twosouls82> the kde sound system produces sound, and so all the kde apps supporting sound themes
<twosouls82> so do*
<theine> twosouls82: hmmm, no idea then
<twosouls82> :'(
<twosouls82> i wanna have music
<theine> twosouls82: what about amarok-gstreamer?
<kkathman> twosouls82:  I can verify that I have the same issue
<twosouls82> kkathman: you do :)
<twosouls82> theine: I love the quality of xine
<theine> twosouls82: I guess it's time for a bug report then...
<twosouls82> damn, I don't like that
<kkathman> interesting - I cant play audio, but video is fine :)
<twosouls82> first I want it verified by someone
<twosouls82> kkathman: lol
<twosouls82> are kkathman and I the only one using Dapper out here?
<kosh> I am using dapper also
<twosouls82> kosh: does xine work with you?
<kkathman> twosouls82:  kaffeine wont play the file either
<twosouls82> kkathman: that's my conclusion as well
<kosh> twosouls82: just a sec
* twosouls82 roles another J in the meanwhile
<kosh> xine is working flawlessly
<twosouls82> :s
<kosh> I just used xine directly to play an mov file, I used kaffeine/xine to play a divx file and amarok/xine to play an ogg file
<kosh> no issues with any of them
<twosouls82> kosh: and streaming media?
<kosh> no idea on that
<kosh> I don't have any streaming media and I am not even sure where to get any without doing a fair bit of looking
<twosouls82> xine works here too, only the streaming media doesn't seem to work...
<twosouls82> kkathman: could you verify that again?
<kkathman> twosouls82:  i have no audio at all
<kkathman> through players that is
<kosh> I wonder if your issue is something else
<kosh> ie something has the sound card locked
<kosh> what audo card do you have?
<kkathman> now, Im trying to play an mp3
<twosouls82> I have sound, only no streaming media
<kkathman> the wiki says you have to install a bunch of stuff thats gstreamer-based
<kkathman> but Ive done that and it still doesnt play..in fact amarok doesnt let me replace the xine engine
<theine> twosouls82: what streaming media are you trying to play, maybe I can reproduce your result
<twosouls82> theine: rtsp://streams.omroep.nl/tv/nos/journaal/bb.laatste.rm
<twosouls82> it's Dutch ;)
<kkathman> twosouls82:  are you able to play mp3s ?
<twosouls82> could it be that I don't have any codecs installed, or doesn't xine use them?
<twosouls82> kkathman: I need to rip first
<r0xz> Does anyone know when there's muc support for xmmp in kopete?
<twosouls82> :P
<kkathman> ahh ok
* twosouls82 just did a clean install
* twosouls82 is ripping a cd of Beef
<kkathman> you probably will need w32codecs
<theine> twosouls82: works for me with kaffeine
<kkathman> I have those installed tho...video is fine
<kkathman> but not through totem
<theine> twosouls82: using the xine engine
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  welcome - can you help us with some sound probs ?
<twosouls82> I looked for w32codecs using aptitude, but I can't find them
<Hobbsee> kkathman: possibly...
<kkathman> twosouls82:  check the wiki... you need another repo
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  several of us cant seem to get audio through amarok
<twosouls82> kkathman: damn, just like the 'old-Suse-days'
<Hobbsee> kkathman: which engine?
<kkathman> but sound works... even my video works
<kkathman> xine
<theine> twosouls82: or get it directly from ftp.nerim.net and install via dpkg -i
<theine> twosouls82: w32codecs is extremly non-free...
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  I have xine in amarok, but I did install all the gstreamer ,....ugly  stuff as indicated in the wiki
<theine> twosouls82: as in speech that is...
<kkathman> but amarok doesnt seem to see the gstreamer
<twosouls82> theine: I know, bu other distros behav better on this one
<twosouls82> behave*
<theine> twosouls82: they have a different policy regarding non-free software then
<kosh> I have not had any problems here
<kosh> actually pretty much all my sound problems vanished in linux where I first started getting emu10k1 cards and above
* Hobbsee is definetly no expert on sound
<Hobbsee> you really want crimsun, if he's around
<twosouls82> theine: I may be dumb, but I can't find the package on that server (there are only Debian packages)
<kkathman> ah ha
<kkathman> got it
<kkathman> twosouls82:  go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<kkathman> install both things
<kkathman> then it works in amarok
<twosouls82> kkathman: (k) ;)
<kkathman> I installed the "other non-free format" stuff for dapper and it works now
<twosouls82> kkathman: I will do so too
<theine> twosouls82: this particular debian package (w32codecs) is totally fine
<theine> twosouls82: ... to use in Ubuntu
<theine> twosouls82: get it here, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<twosouls82> theine: I am installing all extra's, such as libxine-codecsextra now
<twosouls82> it worked!!!!!!!! xine operates again
<twosouls82> I used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157664
<twosouls82> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3, Other Non-Free Formats
<twosouls82> theine and kkathman: thanx
<twosouls82> kkathman: do you need help?
<twosouls82> with xine? I got it working perfectly here
<kkathman> twosouls82:  mine worked once I loaded those gstreamer thngs
<kkathman> yes thats what I passed on to you a bit ago :)
<twosouls82> kkathman: xine is much better, in my opinion
* twosouls82 is just used too it
<kkathman> I didnt change the xine engine
<kkathman> but apparently there is something it needs
<kkathman> that isnt loaded default
<twosouls82> kkathman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3, Other Non-Free Formats
<kkathman> yes - thats the link I passed to you
<kkathman> hehe
<twosouls82> you will need all the multiverse and universe repo's
<twosouls82> repos*
<twosouls82> :P
<kkathman> twosouls82:  if you look above, thats the link I sent you :)
<kkathman> hehe
<twosouls82> kkathman: I know, but you mentioned the section above Other Non-Free Formats
<kkathman> I didnt try it with streaming media tho
<twosouls82> it works now here, with that section's command
<kkathman> twosouls82:  [07:51:16]  <kkathman> I installed the "other non-free format" stuff for dapper and it works now
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> I missed that
<kkathman> hehe
<twosouls82> sorry
<kkathman> not a prob
<kkathman> its working :)
<twosouls82> cool, thanks again
<kkathman> interesting when you install SUSE, there is one package for audio and it all gets automatically installed
<kkathman> so its slightly different here
<kkathman> the default configuration doesnt quite work...dont know that it might be a licensing thing
<twosouls82> kkathman: true, but the 'not giving a working xine away' is the same here
<kkathman> yeah odd that
<twosouls82> kkathman: it is
<twosouls82> w32codecs is illegal
<twosouls82> on a non MS sys, it is
<twosouls82> my dapper work now :D
<DeadS0ul> heh
<gurumeditationer> Would I be right in assuming no checkinstall created .debs will get accepted into the k/ubuntu repositories?
<kkathman> gurumeditationer:  true
<gurumeditationer> 'k.  What about one time additions also say like I've made a deb for the newest aircrack, if I make the deb properly will it only be accepted if I make some sort maintenance commitment
<kkathman> brb rebooting
<twosouls82> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<smoosh> how can i see the rules of iptables?
<_smoosh> how can i see the rules of iptables?
<zmo> _smoosh: iptables --list
<_smoosh> zmo: thanks
<zmo> _smoosh: yw, check out man iptables
<_smoosh> zmo: but iptables don't save the rules on file?
<zmo> _smoosh: no it doesn't
<_smoosh> zmo: wit iptables --list, i can see only the realtime monitor of iptables...
<_smoosh> zmo: ...and not the rules that i've entered...
<zmo> _smoosh: where did you enter your rules?
<_smoosh> zmo: from console...
<Tonio_> little question,
<Tonio_> did someone already scanned using kooka without sane ?
<Tonio_> I need to know if sane is "strongly suggested" or "absolutly required"
<kosh> I doubt that scanning works without sane
<kosh> so probably absolutely required
<Tonio_> kosh: then sane should be installed by default
<Tonio_> okay, I note that for tomorrow's kubuntu meeting :)
<Tonio_> kosh: thanks
<zmo> _smoosh: you should see them. what table did you edit?
<_smoosh> zmo: nat table...
<zmo> _smoosh: for example iptables -t nat --list shows your nat table
<kosh> Tonio_: it already depends on sane, if you have kooka installed then sane should already be installed at least enough for what kooka needs
<kosh> Tonio_: kooka depends on libkscan1 and it depends on libsane
<Tonio_> kosh: not out of the box since sane is in universe
<kosh> then kooka should not be installable
<Tonio_> kosh: true but well....
<kosh> since it certainly looks like it absolutely depends on sane at the package level
<Tonio_> kosh: sane_1.0.14-1_i386.deb is a frontend to the lib ?
<Tonio_> this package is in universe
<Tonio_> but maybe only libsane is required for kooka, I don't know
<korven> Why does my x11 keyboard layout got wiped off when computer crashed, and how do i reinstall it
<kosh> yeah that package should just be a frontend
<korven> it works in cli
<Tonio_> kosh: ok then, thanks for the info
<_JuDgEn_> how do i reinstall the keyboard layouts?
<Tonio_> _JuDgEn_: reinstall of reconfigure ?
<_JuDgEn_> reinstall
<Tonio_> _JuDgEn_: reinstall xserver-xorg
<_JuDgEn_> Tonio_ i have lost them all when computer crashed
<_JuDgEn_> allready done that
<_JuDgEn_> didnt help
<Tonio_> so they should be installed
<Tonio_> then I would suggest a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_JuDgEn_> done that too
<Tonio_> hum......... very strange
<_JuDgEn_> it works fine in cli though
<Tonio_> _JuDgEn_: so the problem is in kde only ?
<_JuDgEn_> tried upgrading to dapper, but that didnt help either
<_JuDgEn_> Tonio_ yes
<Tonio_> tried to look in systemsettings, accebility section ?
<Tonio_> then choose keyboard layout
<Tonio_> ?
<_JuDgEn_> yes, there are no keyb layouts available for selection
<Tonio_> hurg....... _JuDgEn_breezy or dapper ?
<_JuDgEn_> Tonio_ had breezy, now running dapper
<_JuDgEn_> did dist-upgrade
<_smoosh> when i write "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", i've got a permission denied error message... how can i fix this?
<Tonio_> locate "/etc/X11/xkb/"
<Tonio_> are the files there ?
<Tonio_> _JuDgEn_: ho, did you try to create another user and login with it ?
<Tonio_> can be a kde profile issue then
<Tonio_> I sometimes had to recreate profiles when upgrading to dapper
<berkes> ellow. afternoon folks.
<berkes> after some hunting (months ago) I found some working .debs for kmplayer. However, that version has a bug.....
<zmo> _smoosh: run the command from a root shell: sudo -s
<berkes> the playlist os b0rken. evertime when I load more then one file into kmplayer it plays nothing.
<berkes> does anyone know up-to-date binaries for kmplayer.
<berkes> binaries for kmplayer that run on *breezy*?
<_smoosh> zmo: great, it work! thanks :)
<zmo> _smoosh: ...or you can edit /etc/network/options and make ip forwarding permanent
<_smoosh> zmo: oh, ok... thanks again :)
<_JuDgEn_> Tonio_ ill try that, thanks
<Tonio_> _JuDgEn_: I hope that helps :)
<Oli> moin
<mfab> hello all
<Oli> Having problem to get up mysql server 4.1, problem is no stuff in anylogs mysql start script or just mysqld_safe just start and instantly stopping again - where should Ilook at?
<mfab> anyone there who successfully installed via espresso without partititioning problems?
<mfab> i would like to install kubuntu, but do not dare to use the installer because i read about some bugs with it...
<OdyX> mfab: use text installer instead
<mfab> i tried, but it wont work on my laptop... all debian based installers didn't work
<Oli> noone any idea why my fresh apt-get'ed mysqld wont start - but I dont find any interessting messages in syslo
<Oli> +g
<mfab> hmm anyone got an idea when they bring a final version of dapper?
<Oli> summer  or so...
<Hobbsee> mfab: june
<mfab> ok thanks, where do you get the dates?
<Hobbsee> er...
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule?
<mfab> hmm thanks alot... couldn't find it when i searched for about half an hour ;)
<judgen> Tonio_ how do i reinstall the profiles then?
<judgen> i have loads of iles in xkb
<judgen> files*
<Tonio_> judgen: remove it...
<Tonio_> I mean back it up and restart kde
<judgen> all of them, or the entire folder
<Tonio_> judgen: does it work with a new account ?
<judgen> nope
<Tonio_> I would suggest mv /home/foo /home/foo.bak
<judgen> ok
<Tonio_> and if that works then copy back the files you need
<judgen> foo? dont got that folder
<Tonio_> judgen: maybe just mv /home/foo/.kde /home/foo/.kde.bak is enought
<Tonio_> judgen: foo = bla = average joe = username :)
<judgen> hehe
<Tonio_> judgen: simply try with .kde folder first
<Tonio_> no need to remove the full profile
<judgen> tried both, now i get a swedish keyboard but with not all keys working
<judgen> like the characters for aa,ae,oe and alt+gr
<judgen> how do i change keymaps when i have none?
<judgen> where is the x11 keymaps stored?
<judgen> Tonio_ where are the x11 keymaps stored?
<Phleagor> hi
<Phleagor> is there a list of available packages for kubuntu?
<Phleagor> like the one on the debian page
<Hobbsee> Phleagor: packages.ubuntu.com
<Phleagor> thx
<Tonio_> judgen: I must say I don't really know, since I never had any issue with it
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> judgen: I assume it is not stored in the profile
<Tonio_> kde should read xkb files
<Tonio_> in /usr/share
<judgen> cd /usr/share
<judgen> ls
<judgen> oops
<judgen> hehe
<Tonio_> that's why I don't understand why you don't see them
<Tonio_> to me that's because your profile is corrupted, and kde reads the bad directory or something
<Tonio_> that why you first should adduser test
<Tonio_> log with this one, and compare if that works or not
<Tonio_> did you do it ?
<Phleagor> hmm...some packages cannot be found with the standard sources list
<Phleagor> is there something i have to add to it?
<Tonio_> Phleagor: yes you have to activate universe
<judgen> yes
<Phleagor> how?
<Tonio_> Phleagor: wiki
<Phleagor> k
<Tonio_> search a bit, it is written everywhere on the net ;)
<Tonio_> and I'm getting tired explaining this 3 times a day for 8 month :)
<judgen> Phleagor just remove the # infrong of all the deb lines in the default ubuntu sources.list
<judgen> Tonio_ the same error is still there with the new user
<chowsapal> wondering if anyone can help -- my usb drive seems to unmount after ahile
<Tonio_> judgen: argh......
<judgen> fourk keys that does not work
<Tonio_> judgen: did you try a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> you may miss a package ?
<judgen> Tonio_ it worked yesterday
<Tonio_> I must say I'm a bit lost....... I never got any issue concerning keymaps
<Tonio_> judgen: hum.........
<judgen> then kdetv crashed an after that i have had no alt+gr key and no aa,ae, or oe keys
<Tonio_> did you upgrade a few minutes ago ,
<Tonio_> ?
<judgen> yes
<Tonio_> amazing......
<Tonio_> I must say I can't find without direct acces to the computer.....
<Tonio_> look xorg logs for reading files error
<Tonio_> sounds weired, really
<judgen> where shoule i look for them?
<judgen> Tonio_  where would this logs be located?
<Tonio_> xorg logs ?
<judgen> yes
<judgen> Tonio_ yes
<Tonio_> judgen: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DeadS0ul> man I don't get all this stuff in imwheel's website
<judgen> Tonio_ WW couldnt load xkb keymap falling back to pre-xkb keymaps
<Tonio_> judgen: in xorg logs ?
<wcc_> hi
<judgen> Tonio_  yes
<wcc_> how do i execute display config in root in kubuntu ?
<uros> konqueror won't embed realplayer ("player not installed") although firefox and epiphany work, on about:plugins it seems to be there - any ideas what could be wrong?
<DeadS0ul> uros:does the plugin show up when you scan for it in konq's plugin section?
<uros> deadsoul: nphelix.so is there
<uros> deadsoul: sorry - not only nphelix, under mozplugger there are some other "real" things
<judgen> Tonio_ i am not really in a mood for another reinstall, takes bloody ages on a slow internet connection
<Tonio_> judgen: yes, I can understand........
<Tonio_> you should search the net a bit now you know what the error is, I must say I don't personnaly know the solution
<judgen> Tonio_ now i get a different error in the logs too "cant find wacom"
<judgen> Tonio_ how do i reinstall only deforma?
<Tonio_> judgen: sudo apt-get install defoma ;)
<Tm_T> judgen: sudo apt-get install --reinstall defoma
<judgen> Tonio_ "package is allready latest version"
<judgen> hehe
<_Rosen_> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETSPLIIIIIIIIIIT!
<Tm_T> --reinstall is impoertant
<_Rosen_> clear
<Tonio_> sudo dpkg --purge && sudo apt-get install then
<Tonio_> :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: noooo
<_Rosen_> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<Tm_T> Tonio_: man apt-get
<Phleagor> and how can i activate multiverse? there is nothing to comment out in the sources.list
<Tm_T> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mhterres> j #ldap
<mhterres> oops
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes I know, but that's an horrible way to do I never managed to stop ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I know --reinstall, but well......
<Tm_T> well?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: we all have stupid ways to do things ;)
<Tm_T> true =)
<Tonio_> for example I don't seem to be able to stop cat for less ;)
<judgen> still no luck =(
<judgen> can i reinstall all previosly installed packages some way?
<DeadS0ul> judgen: what's wrong?
<sonic> Anyone know a shortcut for switching between desktops?
<judgen> DeadS0ul i lost all my keymaps when kdetv crashed, and noi cant get alt+gr aa,ae or oe keys to work in kde
<judgen> they all work in cli though
<_mathias> sonic, it is ctrl + tab
<Broxtor> I'm trying to compile an opensync plugin on Dapper. Configure tells me I need the X includes. Which packages do I need to install to get those?
<Broxtor> I already have x11-dev
<visik7> xlibs-dev
<sonic> _mathias: Thanks, do you know how I can drag an app from one to the other?
<visik7> probably
<uros> tryed everything my limited knowledge permits: could somebody who surfs with konqueror try and tell me if he gets an embedded real player on site: http://www.rtvslo.si/, link Avdio/Video on top panel (pop up window)
<_mathias> sonic, use the task bar and click right on the application
<Broxtor> visik7: That did the trick! Thanks a heap.
<judgen> DeadS0ul got any ideas?
<_mathias> sonic: and then in the sub menu you can choose the "arbeitsflche" (sorry, i dont know the english word
<sonic> Aha, got it :-)
<sonic> Thanks!
<_mathias> no problem
<DeadS0ul> sorry I missed what you said earlier, you want to resintall all your pakcages?
<DeadS0ul> or a certain number of packages?
<sonic> Actually, one more thing. Wen I was using gnome, I used to get automatic updates every time I logged in. I don't get them now that I'm using kde. Why?
<judgen> DeadS0ul all of them, so it might get fixed
<DeadS0ul> sonic: do you have adept?
<_mathias> mmmh, i never used gnome. which type of update do you mean? the apt-repository?
<DeadS0ul> fix what exactly? unistalling, reinstalling is never really a good idea
<ahmuck_jr> in kubuntu, is there a a network configurator
<ahmuck_jr> ?
<sonic> DeadS0ul: no I don't use adepy
<DeadS0ul> ahmuck_jr: kontrol/system settings -> Network Setttings
<sonic> _mathias: I used to get application updates when I logged on
<DeadS0ul> judgen: adept will usually tell you if you need to update packages
<DeadS0ul> judgen: was that with synaptic?
<_mathias> sonic: usually i do it manually by typing apt-get update and apt-get upgrade as root
<DeadS0ul> yeah or apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DeadS0ul> or you can put it in your crontab
<_mathias> but you can also use synaptic
<sonic> ok cheers guys :-)
<sonic> I like the apt get :-)
<robotgeek> adept on dapper is awesome :P
<jpatrick> robotgeek: :)
<judgen> well it seems that i will have to reinstall the entire system anyways. DAMNIT!!
<DeadS0ul> bbs
<inc|freaky> hi all. where can i change the options for grub? i want to change the artwork
<inc|freaky> of it
<xwolf-> i have kaffeine-mozilla installed, but i still can't play streaming video from firefox... i try to install mozilla-mplayer but it asks to install firefox altogether, and i already have it installed from binary download
<xwolf-> what do i install to have streaming working properly?
<robotgeek> xwolf-: if you want to install it from repos, it will install the repository version
<xwolf-> yes.
<DeadS0ul> any of you know how to use imwheel?
<xwolf-> robotgeek isnt there another way?
<robotgeek> xwolf-: not sure, sorry
<francolq_> hello. i want to resize the root filesystem of my ubuntu. a good way to do this? parted-doc says i should make a Parted Boot Disk from ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/parted/bootdisk but the link is dead!
<_thenightrider> hey
<_thenightrider> how can i disable spellcheck?
<Pupeno_> Having some VOB files, can I make a DVD and watch it in an standalone system or may I watch it with Xine or another player on my computer ?
<robotgeek> Pupeno_: i think vob files can be played by vlc or something
<ubuntu> hey, i'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image. what shall i do to fix that?
<atidem> hi folks
<ubuntu_> Hi alone
<ubuntu_> i am on beta
<ubuntu_> i would like to connect my network
<atidem> someone know if there is a logo_ansi_art made for kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> but the connection crash in admin mode ?
<topyli> tell me, kubuntu users: when you change the icon theme in kcontrol, does it affect the amarok icons?
<jpatrick> topyli: i don't think so
<topyli> i use gnome, and when i choose the gperfection icon set in kcontrol, nothing happens
<topyli> jpatrick: oh ok
<topyli> so is there another way? this looks very bad: http://personal.inet.fi/koti/jsiltala/juha/Screenshot.png
<uros> moved one step closer to solving realplayer not embedding in konqueror. in about:plugins i get MozPlugger 1.7.1 Configuration file:  Not found!, Helper binary:  Not found!, Controller binary:  Not found!, while in firefox Configuration file:	/etc/mozpluggerrc, Helper binary:	mozplugger-helper, Controller binary:	mozplugger-controller. can anyone help follow this lead?
<robotgeek> uros: qhat does konq say?
<uros> robotgeek: konq does the three not founds
<robotgeek> uros: not sure, havent installed them before. sorry
<uros> robotgeek:thanks anyway
<cristobalcarnero> please, i have a problem with dns!!
<mhterres> what problem ?
<cristobalcarnero> i use dhcp and all go well, but some moments the dns disappear. i do ping to ips but no to www.google.es, for example
<mhterres> it's not a problem with your DNS ?
<mhterres> try a different DNS server
<DeadS0ul> any of you got imwheel working?
<cristobalcarnero> in windows i have no problem
<mhterres> maybe some dhcp server configuration
<cristobalcarnero> the dns don't work in some moments
<_Rosen_> hello can anyoone help me? sometimes the computer shuts the network connection by itself
<TheNightRider``> _Rosen_ are you from bulgaria??
<_Rosen_> TheNightRider``, no Sweden why?
<ahmuck_jr> i am having trouble enabling my wireless device in kubuntu drapper beta
<qualus> why do my videos hang in firefox after only about 1/8th of a second playback ?
<qualus> anyone else have that ?
<qualus> (In KDE that is)
<TheNightRider``> _Rosen_ just asking, rosen is a very common name here in bulgaria. =)
<_Rosen_> TheChronoTrigger, oo okey here its made from my lastname
<davix> why dont i get amarok 1.4b for dapper?
<ahmuck_jr> is there something i can check to see why my wireless conection will not enable?
<_Rosen_> davix why do you use amorak?
<davix> what do you have to offer?
<v3ctor> amarok is great
<davix> _Rosen_?
<_Rosen_> xmms?
<davix> omg
<davix> stfu.
<NoUse> _Rosen_ you're kidding right
<v3ctor> lol
<NoUse> davix http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta3.php
<NoUse> davix add that repo to get amarok beta
<_Rosen_> acctually not, i just dont like amorak
<davix> thanks nouse
<jpatrick> _Rosen_: why not?
<_Rosen_> when i first started kubuntu it just kept screwing up but xmms worked just fine plus ive used xmms in other distros to so im used to it, what advantage does amorak have? (serious question not sarcastic)
<NoUse> _Rosen_ xmms is a player while Amarok is a music manager
<_Rosen_> aha okej, i didnt realize that
<NoUse> Amarok will organize, rank, keep cover art, submit to last.fm
<NoUse> talks to iPods
<_Rosen_> okej, mabye thats sometging for me after all
<v3ctor> give you lyrics and band info
<_Rosen_> okay
<twosouls82> what does "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" mean :s
<twosouls82> ah, config.log says I don't have cc1plus installed
<NoUse> twosouls82 install build-essential
<twosouls82> how do I get cc1plus? which package provides it?
<twosouls82> NoUse: I hope it is OfUse ;)
<twosouls82> thnx
<twosouls82> NoUse: why didn't all that get installed when I installed KDevelop?
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<thoreauputic> twosouls82: have you installed build-essential ?
<twosouls82> thoreauputic: I have now
<thoreauputic> ah sorry I didn't see NoUse 's message
<twosouls82> thoreauputic: np, thnx
<thoreauputic> :)
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> nice to see people be so helpfull ;)
<puckman> anyone here ever play with ktts?
<DeadS0ul> yee haw, I got imwheel configured
<synie> hey guys
<synie> i tried to get the fglrz module running. i need dri. i got a radeon 9700 pro. but if i start X, the whole computer freezes. the only thing i see is a blue screen and the mouse. but nothing works anymore
<NoUse> synie how did you install the ATI driver?
<synie> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoUse> synie check out the wiki page on the driver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<synie> hey, strange ... now it works ... after some reboots o.O
<NoUse> well thats good
<synie> yeah, but i think, if i'll do some reboots, there will be the same problem ...
<twosouls82> where is that (ugly) KMenu side image located in Dapper?
<v3ctor> try /usr/share/icons/default.kde
<waylandbill> is there a way to make a konsole window partially transparent?
<DeadS0ul> twosouls82: just use krfb
<DeadS0ul> nayway I'm off
<DeadS0ul> g'nite
<twosouls82> DeadS0ul: tried it, doesn't work here
<twosouls82> DeadS0ul: good night
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> =\
<v3ctor>   /usr/share/icons/default.kde/*/apps/kmenu.png
<NoUse> waylandbill yeah its in the configure menu, I don't know the exact menu
<twosouls82> v3ctor: thnx
<v3ctor> np
<twosouls82> v3ctor: that's the menu button
<v3ctor>  * = size of icons you use
<twosouls82> I need the side imgae
<v3ctor> oh
<v3ctor> sorry
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> np
<v3ctor> i just turn mine off
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> I have my own I want to use
<twosouls82> with my name
<twosouls82> :D
<v3ctor> open configure k-panel
<v3ctor> right click on the checkbox to turn it on of off
<v3ctor> tells you the path
<v3ctor>  /usr/share/apps/kicker/pics
<v3ctor> there you go
<twosouls82> v3ctor: ;) you tha man, for now
<v3ctor> lol
<v3ctor> don't worry...i will let you down befoe the end of the day
<twosouls82> gheghe
<lilminimey06> hi, i have this problem getting removed amarok completely from my kubuntu system, anyone knows how to do it?
<Skrot> apt-get remove amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine ; dpkg --purge amarok
<Skrot> should do the trick
<bleaked> Skrot. wouldn't: sudo aptitude purge amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine    be easier and work better?
<Skrot> Perhaps. I've never used aptitude and I gave root a password right after install. Too used to Debian I guess :)
<hischam> hello, how to change priority of a process in KDE?
<hischam> anyone?
<bleaked> Skrot. well nearly every deb  user i have ever met (especially the devs) recommend aptitude, since it actually tracks your actions and allows you to undo them.  it also works the exact same way apt-get does..same commands and everything.  So your argument that you're 'used to debian' doesn't seem valid.
<bleaked> and for the record, running a purge command removes and cleans up files.
<Skrot> bleaked: Forgive my ignorance, but I've never used aptitude and I'm used to apt-get. But I'll take your word for it, and I'll try it out :)
<bleaked> rabe, hischam, whatever you are, on your keyboard: ctrl-esc   -- then right click no the process and renice it
<rabe> ok
<rabe> yeah, worked, thanks
<lilminimey06> do anyone have a idea howto get amarok working with a ipod?
<lilminimey06> just bought me ipod nano :P And i sure wanna test it;P
<Seantater> I'd look on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seantater> I've never had (or seen) an ipod
<robotgeek> lilminimey06: doesn't it work automagically
<Seantater> Probably
<lilminimey06> robotgeek: no
<robotgeek> lilminimey06: there's a bit reagrding ipod management in the amarok handbook, i think
<lilminimey06> robotgeek: tnks, *starting to read*
<noch> hey . . . what is a site where i can browse plugins?
<robotgeek> noch: plugins for what?
<lilminimey06> robotgeek: didn't find any:/
<noch> plugins in general
<noch> kubuntu i guess
<noch> ??
<robotgeek> lilminimey06: http://amarok.kde.org/files/articles/ipod_amarok_tux_june05.pdf
<Seantater> what kind of plugins?
<Seantater> noch: The world does not have every plugin in existance in one place
<Seantater> noch: We employ redundancy
<noch> lol i guess not . . .
<Seantater> noch: You have to more specific
<noch> i guess i dont have anything in mind
<noch> just wanted to browse
<Seantater> noch: For an IRC bot written in python that has plugins, there is supybot.com
<Seantater> I just don;t think that is what you are looking for
<Seantater> noch: If you are bored; try www.kde-look.org
<noch> ahh there we go . . . just throw me a shiny red ball
<noch> woot
<noch> thx seantater
<Seantater> how about www.kde-apps.org
<noch> ill bookmark it for later
<noch> thx
<Seantater> install kde-amusements
<Seantater> it may keep you entertained for a minute
<flo> how can y abilitate the transparencies in dapper?i'vd tried modifing my xorg.conf but then my xserver wont startup
<Seantater> !composite
<ubotu> [composite]  at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<Seantater> That _may_help
<flo> thx
<Seantater> wow--those were easy :-)
<flo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 this is for Hoary, should work for dapper?
<noch> ok, im back, with a noob question
<noch> how do i copy file(s) to a restricted location?
<noch> i have root access
<robotgeek> sudo cp <target> <destination>
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell noch about cli
<che_benway> hi all. my internet connection is really slow recently. Works super fast with windows. Any idea how I can tweak the settings to make it faster? Find out whats slowing it down??
<synie> hmm, quake freezes the whole computer, if i run q3dm2 o.O
<sledge> che_benway: Can you explain what you mean with slow? Is web browsing slow?
<sledge> che_benway: Or are you not getting the full bandwidth your ISP provides to you?
<che_benway> sledge: I get one meg from my ISP. It takes a long time (about 15 - 20 secs) from the time I enter a web address to the time it actually starts loading
<mzinz> Is there an apt-get for Shockwave?
<digits> mzinz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-55dd46852b91060cde557660462b56e31cac305f
<Fuzzy76> I'm having trouble getting konqueror to stop handling my weblinks from thunderbird. I have firefox installed. Any quick hints?
<Fuzzy76> hmm... weird. the topic links from this channel opened in firefox as they should.
<digits> Fuzzy76: K -> System Settings -> User Account -> Default Applications
<jonathan_> I'm having cpu trouble with gam_server
<jonathan_> running it with amarok it's taking 15%-20% of my cpu
<Fuzzy76> digits: I did. It works from Kopete, but not from Thunderbird. :-/
<mzinz> digits: does wine take many resources?
<Fuzzy76> and yes, I tried to restart thunderbird
<digits> mzinz: yes and no, it depends on which program you use... some are more supported than others
<digits> Fuzzy76: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/linuxurls.html
<Fuzzy76> thanks :)
<digits> Fuzzy76: np
<digits> Fuzzy76: (klicked the first link on google ;P)
<Fuzzy76> :p
<derekS> i am running kde (with no gnome/gtk apps) however if i remove libgtk, it wants to remove things like dbus and avahi
<derekS> and koffice
<jorik> how do i record sounds in ubuntu ?
<derekS> is there a reason for this?
<derekS> and parts of amorak
<derekS> etc
<kkathman> apparently there is a reason
<kkathman> you can go to #kubuntu-dev and perhaps ask them
<jonathan_> is anyone else experiencing problems with gam_server?
<uniq> dereks: which package is it you're trying to remove?
<derekS> uniq: libgtk2.0-0
<derekS> so it wipes out gtk
<derekS> here is some of the ones that concern me that it wants to remove "amarok-engines amarok-gstreamer avahi-utils dbus-1-utils gconf2"
<uniq> dereks: you can use 'apt-cache rdepends libgtk2.0-0' to see which packages depend on it.
<uniq> that'll explain why you can't remove it.
<derekS> actually gconf2 doesn't concern me
<kkathman> libgtk is a foundational library, that unfortunately has the gtk in it.
<jonathan_> is anyone in here besides me using the beta kubuntu?
<kkathman> so its "assumed" to be part of "gnome"
<jonathan_> i have resource questions
<derekS> i know what depends on it but why would koffice depend on libgtk?
<derekS> kkathman: its not a foundation library, koffice *shouldn't* depend on libgtk
<derekS> i actually understand why the ones above do
<kkathman> derekS:  because libgtk is just a C lib thats all and many many proggies use it
<kkathman> its foundational
<derekS> kkathman: yeah, but kde programs don't
<kkathman> yeah alot of them do believe it or not :)
<kkathman> rightly or wrongly
<derekS> kkathman: you are telling me that koffice and kword use it?
<kkathman> apparently
<derekS> kkathman: go into #koffice and ask them if they do :)
<kkathman> I didnt write them, but yeah there's a dependency
<kkathman> shrug
<kkathman> what can I say?
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> wanna find out?   get the source of koffice and try to compile it without libgtk
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> yo sNake :)
<kkathman> Snake__:  :)
<kkathman> not the fake sNake but the real one :)
<Snake___> kkathman: heyy
<Snake__> kkathman: I want sNake grrr!! lol
<kkathman> hehe
<derekS> kkathman: find libgtk here: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/koffice/debian/control?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<kkathman> dont know what to tell ya :)
<derekS> heh
<kkathman> like I said go to #kubuntu-dev and tell them
<kkathman> they can tell you or fix it
<derekS> heh
<derekS> ok
<kkathman> derekS:  and if you find out about it..please let us know :)
<derekS> heh ok
<derekS> first i am upgrading to 1.5
<temifowl> Does anyone know how to set up a printer?
<kkathman> derekS:  if its of any consequence, Im on SUSE right now, and a KDE-only install - and when I look at my lib list...libgtk shows installed :)
<derekS> kkathman: did you look at what packages required it?
<kkathman> lemme check
<kkathman> im firing up YaST...one moment
<derekS> :)
<gottlos> how do i set a program to run at startup?
<temifowl> anyone know how to set up a printer?
<NoUse> temifowl system settings -> printers
<NoUse> gottlos put a link to the app in Autostart via konqueror
<gottlos> thanks
<temifowl> yo nouse, how do i find my printer?
<NoUse> temifowl is it via USB?
<temifowl> ya
<NoUse> temifowl I think you just say its a USB printer and then select the model
<temifowl> lol, how do you say its a usb printer, theres no options
<kkathman> derekS:  well odd...  now it says its NOT installed :)
<temifowl> ooh
<temifowl> found it :D
<derekS> kkathman: haha, there is NO reason it should be
<kkathman> I have a libgtkhtml
<kkathman> which is new
<kkathman> hm
<derekS> now it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop if i remove libgtk
<kkathman> derekS:  ahhh I was looking in the wrong section
<derekS> ohhh
<kkathman> its now libgtk
<kkathman> its just gtk and gtk2
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> it does specifically state its a Gnome specific lib
<kkathman> UI lib
<derekS> kkathman: i don't think you can have gtk2 without libgtk2
<kkathman> but I cant explain why its installed
<kkathman> well SUSE has a slightly different packaging too
<derekS> kkathman: yeah i know
<kkathman> there is no "libgtk"  but a gtk dev package
<kkathman> but still
<temifowl> It works :o
<kkathman> im perplexed as well
<derekS> kkathman: why not try removing it?
<kkathman> against I figure it must be because some developer uses a routine in it :)
<kkathman> still worth a question to #kubuntu-dev
<derekS> kkathman: heh
<derekS> kkathman: i asked there
<derekS> no response
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> page Riddell
<kkathman> maybe he knows
<qualus> heya. i'm runnign Kubuntu, but for some reason i can't use the "make" commands. ever.
<qualus> O_o
<derekS> kkathman: he isn't in there
<kkathman> he should be around later
<derekS> yeah
<kkathman> derekS:  whats the package again?
<kkathman> libgtk what?
<derekS> libgtk2.0-0
<kkathman> hmm
<derekS> its just the libraries behind gtk
<kkathman> ahh there he is now
<kkathman> Riddell right on cue :)
<derekS> i just asked him in devel :)
<kkathman> derekS:  that library has to do with GIMP I think
<kkathman> GTK - Gimp Tool Kit
<derekS> kkathman: right, i don't have gimp on it :)
<kkathman> but I wonder
<derekS> all gtk = gimp tool kit
<derekS> thats what it started as
<kkathman> does koffice somehow need the drawing tools in the gtk for something?
<derekS> kkathman: no
<kkathman> hmm
<derekS> gtk would be comparable to qt
<kkathman> well Riddell would know
<derekS> yeah
<Search4Lancer> !codec
<ubotu> Search4Lancer: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bobbin> The live DVD is ok live but does badly as an install medium. I had to use the CD iso to install, the DVD versions of things still consistently fail on my machine.
<kkathman> derekS:  well..do we have a verdict?
<derekS> kkathman: gstreamer is in kubuntu-desktop :)
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> its an add on
<kkathman> not standard
<kkathman> i just installed it this morning in fact because amarok wasnt working
<bobbin> Anyway, I want to demonstrate Dapper (KDissert in particular) to a Windows buddy, but not to do a full install. I was wondering, does anybody know the necessary steps to install particular apps from repositories to a directory on a Windows partition, and then add it to the path when the live dvd is booted?
<uniq> bobbin: can't you put it on a usb-stick or something?
<derekS> kkathman: no it is a standard
<uniq> or download from within the live dvd.
<derekS> not on dapper, on breezy
<kkathman> ohh perhaps so...Im on dapper
<derekS> yeah
<uniq> dereks: you don't need to have kubuntu-desktop installed, you can safely remove the kubuntu-desktop package if it depends on packages you don't want.
<derekS> uniq: i know
<derekS> but when i dist-upgrade
<derekS> it will come back
<derekS> iirc
<uniq> no, it won't.
<derekS> i thought it will?
<uniq> no.
<bobbin> uniq: Probably, but it's smaller than the live DVD image (at 1 GB vs >1GB). Or do you mean install the extra apps to the USB stick?
<uniq> not unless some updated version of a package depends on it.
<derekS> hmm
<uniq> bobbin: download the needed files to install kdissert on to a usb-stick, and install them on the live system while running.
<derekS> uniq: i am considering upgrading to dapper on this machine soon anyways...
<uniq> bobbin: you could always download and install from the internet while running from the live dvd.. if you have internet access, that's probably the easiest way.
<derekS> so i am not THAT worried
<bobbin> uniq: That's what I thought. What command would I need to use to install to the USB stick's /etc or /opt or /user/bin ? I don't want to do a reinstall every time...
<uniq> dereks: on a clean dapper system amarok is the only application in kubuntu-desktop depending on libgtk2.0-0.
<derekS> uniq: this is more or less clean
<derekS> and i thought dapper uses xine
<uniq> bobbin: if you can, use a live dvd, connect to the internet, sudo apt-get install kdissert. copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the usb-stick. when installing on a new system dpkg -i *.deb from the usb-stick.
<vge> back, whats the easiest way to use MS Word in KDE :/
<derekS> vge: you don't :)
<derekS> use kword
<vge> i just have to and i dont have dual boot
<derekS> or ooo writer
<derekS> vge: crossover office MIGHT work for you, but its not free
<uniq> dereks: sorry, my bad, wrong chroot. i mean in breezy it's only amarok that depends on gtk. :)
<vge> vmware just aint fast enought in my laptop
<derekS> uniq: on mine, koffice and kword do :(
<vge> derekS: well i have allot of doc documents atm :/
<derekS> vge: i told you, crossover office MIGHT work, as might XINE
<uniq> koffice and kword isn't in kubuntu-desktop. but yes, you're right.
<derekS> vge: abiword/ooo/koffice open word files
<derekS> uniq: yeah
<vge> derekS: i know i know
<derekS> uniq: i didn't realize it wasn't in it
<vge> just that ms cant do it correctly :D
<vge> i just cant start to learn OOWriter and all it's differences atm, im kinda in a deadline with my thesis :)
<bobbin> uniq: does "when instalIing on a new system" refer to putting the apt/archives to the Windows partition?
<vge> but ill try the methos you suggested
<derekS> vge: theyare VERY similar
<vge> derekS: yes, i know, but it's just not a option atm
<slow-motion> re
<derekS> ok
<uniq> bobbin: when installing kdissert on a new live system. You can of course copy the files to a windows partition instead of a usb-stick if you prefer. That wouldn't matter. The only problem could be writing to NTFS, most winxp systems use it, and it's not recommended to write to from linux. Using a usb-stick with FAT or similar that won't be a problem.
<navidjoon> Sorry guys, sounds like I messed my Adept
<navidjoon> It gives some wiered message
<navidjoon> Here it goes:
<navidjoon> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<navidjoon> What can I do?
<jorik> navidjoon, run it as root ?
<jorik> you probably mistyped your password or something
<navidjoon> As root?
<jorik> try opening a shell and typing "sudo adept"
<navidjoon> No, I type adept
<navidjoon> It prompts for  the password and ...
<navidjoon> As I always did
<navidjoon> I did a sudo adept
<navidjoon> But still no luck
<navidjoon> Is there some kind of lock file for it?
<jorik> yeah but that would give a diffrent error AFAIK
<navidjoon> Any further suggestion guys?
<navidjoon> Please help, I have just set up this box and need it for my job
<uniq> navidjoon: 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock' then try 'kdesu adept'
<nico8481> re
<Boeboe> is it possible to install extra programs while using the live cd? even if only until you shut down the pc
<navidjoon> Did that uniq but no luck again
<HaxoR91> hi
<HaxoR91> i want to add sounds on kubuntu
<wimpies> I need a newer version of open office.  Use breezy's version now.
<uniq> boeboe: yes.
<wimpies> Can I use Dapper's.  Would I need to upgrade lots ofpackages Or only OO ?
<HaxoR91> i want to add sounds on gaim i meant
<HaxoR91> but it work on kubuntu
<HaxoR91> wont work
<HaxoR91> how do i make the sounds work on gaim with kubuntu?
<ph3r> Hey, I just installed kubuntu. I have an nVidia gfx card, and I've noticed this with gnome too, when kde starts, the screen is "distorted" like a moasic.
<uniq> wimpies: i would not recommend using dapper packages in breezy. Try to find a backported version.
<ph3r> Hey, I just installed kubuntu. I have an nVidia gfx card, and I've noticed this with gnome too, when kde starts, the screen is "distorted" like a moasic.
<wimpies> Backported ? any idea where ?
<krenx> when ive untared files and ./configure them, it says "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH". why?
<krenx> ive installed a c compiler from adept-manager
<uniq> wimpies: don't know, try searching google for 'openoffice breezy backport' or something similar.
<uniq> krenx: find 'build-essential' in adept, and install it.
<krenx> cheers
<uniq> wimpies: you can try theese: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/
<uniq> that would be 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./' in sources.list
<HaxoR91> where can i download audio drivers?
<HaxoR91> ?
<HaxoR91> where can i download audio drivers?
<Seantater> I doubt you need to
<Seantater> Most drivers for Linux come built-in
<Seantater> Are you having sound problems?
<Seantater> HaxoR91:bump
<HaxoR91> yea i am sean
<Seantater> I beleive ubotu had something to say on this:
<Seantater> I'm going to have to check
<lilminimey06> hallo everyone. Today i bought me a ipod nano and i wanted to get it working with Amarok, but with no luck. Anyone got a ipod working with amarok?
<Seantater> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<HaxoR91> i have problems with totem
<HaxoR91> i cant play anything with totem
<Seantater> only totem, nothing else?
<Seantater> !info totem
<ubotu> totem: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package)), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<Seantater> ah-ha!
<krenx> uniq: now i have problems with the make command, it says: no makefile found
#kubuntu 2007-04-23
<gustavo123> hi
<hiturunk> Heh, I'm lucky, I'm thirteen.
<hiturunk> Not QUITE as much homework here.
<hiturunk> And when I do get it I don't do it.
<gustavo123> kawallet ask me for a password, im using kubuntu
<hiturunk> IT's asking you to make one.
<_4strO> Cable86: i put the command to identify in the command line in server configuration
* gioacchino If  youi wnat to download new version of kubuntu use swizzerlnd mirrors is free and high speed!!
<hiturunk> Gusta, It's askig you to make one mate.
<_4strO> Cable86: but think it's possible to do it in the identity config
<_4strO> just dont know how it works
<_4strO> ^^
<hiturunk> =yawn=
<stoft> how can I test my input device (microphone) in an easy way?
<_4strO> stoft: talk in it :p
<hiturunk> Oh! How do I check for NVIDIA OC drivers on Feisty?
<_4strO> hiturunk: OC ?
<hiturunk> I'm a gamer so I kind of need em.
<hiturunk> OverClocked.
<Cable86> 4str0:  yeah, i cant figure out the correct "syntax" to get it to auto-identify me in the indentity config
<adaptr> there is no such thing
<_4strO> ha dont know
<hiturunk> Basically it heats itself up alot then turns on it's fan.
<jason_> hi all
<adaptr> there are, however, various nvidia drivers
<stoft> _4strO: thnx, now how do I tell if it's working? (fead the input into the output e.g.)
<Last_Hero> there probably won't be any Hiturunk
<hiturunk> That sucks a bit.
<jason_> any ladies wnat ot chat
<Last_Hero> not Linux specific ones
<hiturunk> But it's why I multi-OS.
<hiturunk> Thanks Last.
<Hasrat_USA> hey jason you really think ladies use linux dude?
<hiturunk> Now, How about Wine Directories?
<Last_Hero> I still have XP for games
<hiturunk> Same here.
<galathalion> :/
<jason_> i have ubuntu
<galathalion> i use linux.
<jason_> 7.04
<hiturunk> I have XP, 98 (for fixing it), 95 (for fixing 98 xD), Linspire, and Redhat, I'm on Kubuntu atm though.
<Last_Hero> I think you can download Wine through Adpet
<jason_> thats all i have on my comuter
<Hasrat_USA> galathalion: and you're a girl?
<teri> need a little help, just isntalled fiesty, need to blacklist uhci-hcd from loading, added it to /etc/modules.d/blacklist but it's still getting loaded
<_4strO> stoft:you will hear you if the microphone is acrtive
<hiturunk> I'll take a look-see, Adept looks just like ClickNRun to me..
<galathalion> Hasrat_USA: i dont know if i really want to answer that.
<galathalion> :/
<Hasrat_USA> i don't know if i care :P
<_4strO> teri: look at the /etc/module file
<Last_Hero> I don't think you want to confirm that galathalion, you know what the internet is like : /
<jason_> anyone from kentucky in here
<adaptr> why is that important ?
<jason_> chatting is all
<adaptr> apart from being the chicken state, of course :)
<gustavo123> kwallet dont aske for a new pass
<gustavo123> ask
<jason_> but what is some good programs i can get for ubuntu
<Last_Hero> jason_, you should try a different channel :)
<galathalion> flash wont work for me in opera after i ugraded my dist. help pls+
<galathalion> ?
<gustavo123> where can find a spanish channel?
<jason_> it will not let me in no other channel
<teri> _4strO: if you meant /etc/modules, theres nothign in there but lp and fuse
<hiturunk> I can't find WiNe under Adept, Anyone know where I can get it without having to compile it?
<_4strO> !sp | gustavo123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiturunk> I absolutely HATE compiling T_T.
<pacman> anyone have knowledge on how to set up winscp on my laptop w/xp to connect it to my Kubuntu box?
<Last_Hero> galathalion, try resinstalling Opera
<_4strO> teri you can blacklist here
<galathalion> Last_Hero: i did.
<hiturunk> Nevermind I found it.
<ubuntu> hiturunk: why?
<Last_Hero> kk, let me check something a sec
<Last_Hero> a
* ubuntu compiles hiturunk
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: Hmm?
<hiturunk> Ohh xD
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: I just don't like all the trouble of it.
<Hasrat_USA> i'm in love with kwrite
<ubuntu> oh i c
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: I can go through with source-Compiling it, But I don't like to, I found on Adept though ^_^
<ubuntu> :D
<hiturunk> it on*
<ubuntu> dont use gentoo then
<hiturunk> Gentoo?
<Last_Hero> galathalion, have you installed the flash plugin through Adept?
<_4strO> teri: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ubuntu> gentoo the mother of all linux
<_4strO> teri: eg DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: Sorry, I'm a tad noob to Ubuntu and most applications on Linux based OSes
<hiturunk> Ahh, Sorry.
<aro> galathalion, did you "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<aro> ?
<Hasrat_USA> the mother of them all, in my opinion is GNU Herd!
<makuseru> how can i extract a rar that is passworded? i have the password, but when i click extract with ark it says "The extraction operation failed." and never asks me to put in a password
<galathalion> Last_Hero: wich one?
<Kyral> Hasrat_USA: Its HURD
<galathalion> aro: no.
<Hasrat_USA> oops!
<aro> galathalion, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Last_Hero> galathalion flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu> makuseru:  what is the password?
<hiturunk> Do give credit though, I'm thirteen, And I single handedly  Partitioned my drive for around 7 OSes and installed Kubuntu.
<_4strO> makuseru: dpkg -l | grep unrar ?
<stoft> _4strO: it's not active. In Kmix I have tried setting mic,aux, phone, line to "record", with and without capture set to "record". with mic and capture set to "record" I get what I would call artifacts of sound input, but not anything intelligible. any ideas?
<Last_Hero> aro's method is quicker, use that one :)
<galathalion> Last_Hero: o i had it i nstalled allready :>
<stoft> _4strO: sound output works fine.
<makuseru> _4strO: ii  unrar                                      3.7.3-1
<ubuntu> hiturunk:  my kids brothers are your age and one got expelled for hacking his  schoolsystem
<hiturunk> I'll be right back in a second, I'm going to configure wine.
<hiturunk> xD
<Hasrat_USA> someday i would LOVE to install and use HURD. as a matter of fact i'm just this close to getting an old p III IBM laptop and installing Hurd. I wanna see how it feels like to use something stallman wrote
<ubuntu> lol
<Last_Hero> galathalion, and it still doesn't work? : /
<galathalion> Last_Hero: nope.
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: Why didn't he remote hack?
<pacman> anyone have knowledge on how to set up winscp on my laptop w/xp to connect it to my Kubuntu box?
<galathalion> Last_Hero: it jus crash when u load it.
<ubuntu> i dont know exactly
<Last_Hero> galathalion, perhaps it is a setting in Opera?
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: You can hack with a PSP or a Windows Movbile phone if you reset the OS.
<hiturunk> And put on a third party one.
<Impaque> what a bummer this is.. update from an alternate Kubuntu CD doesn't work unless you apply some changes to DistUpgradeViewKDE.py manually, like nobody even bothered to check if it's working or not before wrapping it all up and including it on the disc
<ubuntu> ;O
<Hasrat_USA> stoft i'm having troubles with recording voice or anything in Kubuntu feisty fawn also
<Kyral> Hasrat_USA: Good luck...getting the HURD running on a desktop is pain enough
<ubuntu> you know to much for a thirteen yo hiturunk
<Kyral> (And most of the HURD is based around Mach...)
<Impaque> sigh.. later
<teri> pacman: install winscp on the doze box, enable ssh on the nix box, put the ip and username into winscp of the linux box and WAMMO
<hiturunk> Well, I can't say I paid attention in school, I'm just naturally smart.
<hiturunk> ^_^
<teri> winscp is slow though, you'll get better file transfer speed using a httpd or ftpd
<kant> I come with VICTORY over my previous problem!!!
<ubuntu> teri are you cute???????
<hiturunk> But hey, We all live multiple lives, There's no need to base amounts of knowledge on how old someone is.
<pacman> teri, how do I go abou tthat?
<galathalion> Last_Hero: they are fine.
<teri> oh yes, most definately cute
<hiturunk> ;P
<teri> pacman: how do u go about what?
<ubuntu> lol
<pacman> the httpd or the ftpd?
<Last_Hero> galathalion, sorry, I'm out of suggestions, my flash just kinda worked : /
<teri> uhhh, install one
<galathalion> Last_Hero: crack attack dont start either. :<
<ubuntu> Does the opensource community have opensource love aswell?
<ubuntu> like in the 60s
<teri> start with winscp, when u see how crappy the speeds your getting, then look into setting up real file transfer servers
<ubuntu> ;p
<galathalion> Last_Hero: it seems like all the programs i dl dont work anymore. :<
<_4strO> makuseru: unrar -e yourarchive
<hiturunk> Of course I have opensource love!
<hiturunk> xD
<dwidmann> galathalion: that sounds terrible :(
<ubuntu> lol
<hiturunk> We all love Opensource.
<hiturunk> xD
<stoft> galathalion: try entering "opera:plugins" as address in the opera address bar to see if it knows that flash exists
<Hasrat_USA> anyone having issues with recording sound with any or the default sound recorder that you find in Multimedia menu in Kubuntu/Ubuntu after upgrading to Feisty Fawn? (although playing mp3s or music works)
<Skrot> Does the live cd of kubuntu feisty contain a tool to set time via ntp? rdate isn't included
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USA, let me check, haven't actually tried to use my mic yet
<galathalion> stoft: yes it does.
<hiturunk> Skrot: It should take the time off of your BIOS chip.
<pacman> teri, I'm not getting scp downloaded...dunno what the prob is...stuck on 0%
<Hasrat_USA> last hero PLEASE! thanks :-D
<ubuntu> Last_Hero: where is your action?
<stoft> ubuntu: I'm not about to take money for my genes if that's what you mean ;-)
<dwidmann> Skrot: I think you'll find it if you right click the clock applet, adjust date & time ...
<hiturunk> Skrot: Comps are built with a clock inside themm, YIt'll set it auto.
<Skrot> thanks
<hiturunk> Dwid's right to.
<hiturunk> xD
<galathalion> dwidmann: well.. i havnt tried all the program but atleast two of'em.. hope xmms still work.
<ubuntu> lol stoft
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USA, I seem to have no sound recording programs : /
<Last_Hero> I could try Opera Voice though
<dwidmann> galathalion: any idea why they're not working? do you get any errors when trying to start them in konsole?
<hiturunk> =yawn-
<Hasrat_USA> opera voice? never heard of that? is that a browser plugin?
<kant> no
<hiturunk> Well this is a nice, friendly, community.
<kant> it comes bundled with opera
<ubuntu> sure
<Hasrat_USA> okay so Last_Hero is gonna test it
<teri> ok, time to see if this worked, most likely not, so i'll be back
<kant> that browser has an amazing array of features out of the box (but doesn't have the plugin system that FF has)
<galathalion> dwidmann: yes ut the program is running fine.
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USA, it came with my Opera install on XP, can't find it over on Kubuntu though : /
<Hasrat_USA> flash movies in opera always crashes like crap
<Hasrat_USA> okay Last_Hero
<stoft> galathalion: how did you install flash originally, do you remember?
<hiturunk> Has: That's true.
<galathalion> dwidmann: they stopped working after i upgraded my dist.
<hiturunk> Has: They suck in XP to xD
<galathalion> stoft: with adept
<ubuntu> xp rockkks  for gaming
<Hasrat_USA> how to install flash: just open firefox, go to youtube.com and the browser will do anything and everything goddamnit lol it takes 5 seconds
<dwidmann> galathalion: mmhmm, which is why I would wonder if they'll throw any errors when started in konsole ... could highlight the problem I'd hope
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: It's okay.
<abortd_> with the feisty upgrade does anyone know what the compiz-core is?
<hiturunk> Ubuntu: You have to remember, XP is just an upgraded version of NT, Essentially crap.
<dasnipa> abortd_, compiz are the desktop-effects
<galathalion> dwidmann: well, i dont get anything out of the errors
<dasnipa> to a lesser extent then beryl
<abortd_> so its going to have compiz preinstalled?
<dwidmann> hiturunk: not just crap, upgraded crap, now with more smell
<hiturunk> dwid: EX act ly.
<abortd_> beryl and compiz combined
<dasnipa> abortd_, it does have compiz preinstalled... but not enabled yet by default
<abortd_> ah
<dasnipa> but beryl is not preinstalled just compiz
<Last_Hero> Hasrat_USA, sorry, can't find it : /   Gonna go get some of my coursework done now
<abortd_> so whats it going to do with my beryl?
<Last_Hero> laters
<dasnipa> abortd_, nothing...
<_4strO> desktop-effect seem to dont work with KDE
<abortd_> k
<hiturunk> =yawn=
<abortd_> didnt know if they would conflict
<hiturunk> Anyone tried Vista $!-!!-!-ware yet?
<dasnipa> _4strO, right... desktop-effects arent in kde, its a ubuntu gnome feature
<Cable86> you can use beryl with KDE
<Hasrat_USA> okay  last hero thanks
<Hasrat_USA> you can use beryl with anything
<Cable86> im sure once the Compiz/Beryl merger is complete and they start releasing versions, it will also work with KDE
<Cable86> right now i dont think Compiz works with KDE...correct?
<_4strO> Cable86: i do ;)
<Hasrat_USA> cable yep and we don't need compiz.
<dwidmann> hiturunk: why bother, once you've tried one $!-!!-!-ware you've tried them all
<Hasrat_USA> however something extraordinary is gonna take place as soon as compiz and beryl merge
<hiturunk> Dwid: No, Thisone is especially crap.
<Cable86> well, compiz and beryl are merging, so now itll be the samr thing
<Cable86> *samre
<Cable86> argh!
<Cable86> same!
<melkor> If I have the 7.04 iso can I use that to upgrade a 6.10 system?
<teri> is /etc/init.d/rc.local the local init script for things i want to setup to execute @ boot?
<Cable86> melkor:  as long as its the alternate cd
<_4strO> melkor: yes
<stoft> galathalion: go to preferences->Advanced->Content-> plug-in options, tell me what you see there concerning Flash
<Hasrat_USA> melkor yeah if you burn it onto a CD
<Daisuke_Ido> melkor: only the alternate cd, the live cd won't
<_4strO> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<dwidmann> melkor: only if it's the alternate cd
<Cosmo_> is there a way I can force games that are normally run full screen into a window that can be moved betweem my monitors?
<_4strO> !feisty | melkor
<ubotu> melkor: please see above
<Hasrat_USA> oh it has to be the alternate?
<Rictoo> what's a good 3D game I can get off Adept that's not that big and that will ease my boredom? :)
* dwidmann recommends grabbing the DVD if possible . .... it's, well, everything all rolled into one :)
<Hasrat_USA> Rictoo tux racer
<dwidmann> Rictoo: crack-attack :D
<Cable86> yes, only the alternate cd can do a dist-upgrade
<abortd_> rictoo tron
<teri> Rictoo: armagetron
<Rictoo> LOL
<Hasrat_USA> tron is seriously addictive
<Rictoo> 4 different options XDD
<Rictoo> what's tron?
<abortd_> tron is great
<hiturunk> Anyone read The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy books?
<abortd_> amagetron
<hiturunk> We all love tron!
<abortd_> aka tron
<stoft> !offtopic
<teri> hiturunk: all of em
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dwidmann> hiturunk: I started, haven't bothered to finish yet
<Rictoo> !tron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hasrat_USA> tron put many commerical 3d games to shame
<abortd_> !armagetron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about armagetron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> ok
<hiturunk> !craft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about craft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> lemme check out armagetron
<hiturunk> xD
<Rictoo> lol
<melkor> Cool my parents have dial up, and I wouldn't want to erase everything to upgrade their system.
<teri> so, where the local init script so i can force kubuntu to unload uhci-hcd and then load ohci-hcd @ boot?
<abortd_> i will play it now :D
<abortd_> Rictoo, try sudo apt-get armagetron
<abortd_> or look in your package manager
<Rictoo> what is armagetron?
<abortd_> er
<Cable86> a tron-like game
<abortd_> hold on
<teri> the best 3d tron game on the planet Rictoo
<hiturunk> It's a Tron-LightCycle game.
<Rictoo> what's tron? =p
<teri> tron's a movie from the 80's
<ubuntu> i have a quick question. I have a kubuntu install i ahve had for ages, I swapped out my cpu for a newer one and it messed up which is sda and sdb
<facugaich> I'm new to KDE... how do I take a snapshot? the keyboard button doesn't seem to do anything
<ubuntu> how would i switch sdb to be sda?
<abortd_> ahttp://armagetron.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu> it is set on cable select
<hiturunk> A very good movie.
<ubuntu> and i tried swapping them
<teri> ubuntu: either cabling, or i'd think maybe fixing grub and fstab would work too
<hiturunk> About a guy trapped inside Virtual Reality if I remember.
<ubuntu> teri: never mind, i am a complete moron, i should think before coming in here. i swapped the power cord not the sata cable
<ubuntu> dur
<ubuntu> *duhr
<dwidmann> facugaich: well, go to systemsettings -> regional & locale -> keyboard shortcuts, you can set it to whatever you want there
<teri> inside a computer system hiturunk
<teri> i got the dvd ;-)
<hiturunk> Ahh, I was close though teri ;3.
<stoft> facugaich: try ksnapshot (under the K menu -> Graphics if it's installed)
<puckman> evening
<stoft> galathalion: you still around?
<dwidmann> wait, I think it was moved to systemsettings -> keyboard -> keyboard shortcuts
<kristjan_> !upgrade
<puckman> can anyone tell me what extras are on the kubuntu dvd?
<_4strO> !feisty | kristjan_
<puckman> cant finf it anywhere on the site
<dwidmann> puckman: pretty much all of the Main repo, alternate, live, oem, and text install modes
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ubotu> kristjan_: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<puckman> dwidmann: thanks for that!
<dwidmann> you're welcome
<stoft> and input sound works! *phew* :)
<Rictoo> WTF
<Rictoo> IM CONFUSED
<Rictoo> How do you play tron ? =/
<obsethryl> jesus...
<toydubunut> Hello how do i mount my windows ntfs in kubuntu?
<kristjan_> I got this problem that during installation net connection was not avalable and now if I press ,, or  - I get some weird symbols. Is there a way at least to change keyboard layout of virtual terminals into us english
<_4strO> !ntfs | toy
<hitmanWilly> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> toy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_4strO> !ntfs | toydubunut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> toydubunut: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<toydubunut> thanks
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone use Adobe Reader?  Or does everyone use KPDF?  I see some PDFs that don't look right in KPDF
<stoft> aaroncampbell: try xpdf maybe? not sure what the diff is
<dasnipa> kghostview ftw on pdf
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Zoohouse> Is there a bug reporting tool for KDE that Kubuntu uses?
<abortd_> what happens if my comp shuts off during upgrade?
<hitmanWilly> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<aaroncampbell> dasnipa: It seems I have kghostview installed, but it's not in my k menu, so I didn't know
<facugaich> What's KDE's equivalent of The Gimp?
<Eyeless> krita
<Eyeless> i think
<dasnipa> aaroncampbell, ah, well it is very nice...
<Zoohouse> hitmanWilly: there is no tool? like bug buddy?
<abortd_> is there a way to erase the dist upgrade then start new?
<Hasrat_USA> does sound recorder work for anyone using feisty fawn?
<stoft> Hasrat_USA: haven't tried it but input sound now works in skype, which it didn't before. I fiddled with Kmix and then restarted skype.
<Hasrat_USA> stoft would you try?
<stoft> Hasrat_USA: sure, one sec
<Hasrat_USA> thanks in advance
<_4strO> abortd_: dont think but you can stop upgrading and resume
<abortd_> it was like a immediate stop
<abortd_> can i resume that?
<_4strO> abortd_: yes
<nailz> I've set power saving to 3hrs and have no screensaver set but my screen still fades to black after like 10 mins. any ideas to stop it?
<abortd_> wow
<kristjan_> upgrade is going very slowly (6 days remaining) - can I cancel it?
<abortd_> what a coincidence would you like to see a funny screenshot _4strO ?
<toydubunut> _4strO:  the mounting failed i was wondering if i could try it with samba and if so how do mount my windows partition i am using kubuntu in vmware btw
<_4strO> yes :p
<Hasrat_USA> don't cancel it cause speed is going up and down intermittently. just because it's showing  6 days remaning right now doesn't mean it wouldn't show 6 hours remaining 60 minutes later kristjan_
<Hasrat_USA> i'm speaking from my own experience
<hitmanWilly> Zoohouse, there is a kde crash handler, but i can't remember the name off the top of my head
<toydubunut> i can see my windows user in samba but when i try to play an mp3 of it it fails in amarok error loading while i have libxine-extracodecs installed
<pode_> how would i find out what my network card is if I don't know the motherboard
<Zoohouse> hitmanWilly: yea I know what you speak of but thats for crashes, not to report bugs... or am I worng?
<abortd_> i run gnome btw _4s
<abortd_> _4strO,
<_4strO> toydubunut: you're on windows and you run a kubuntu in a virtualbox
<abortd_> i just took this screen
<toydubunut> yeah
<hitmanWilly> Zoohouse, yeah, but most crashes are caused by bugs, otherwise i would just use the aforementioned method
<_4strO> toydubunut: i dont think i can help (never try this before)
<stoft> Hasrat_USA: doesn't work, not yet at least, I can't get the settings right. _but_ sound record is a gnome app, perhaps it's looking for an esd (the default sound daemon in gnome) that isn't running?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<toydubunut> ok thanks anyways
<Hasrat_USA> uh hmm
<kristjan_> I was thinking of trying out other filesystems than ext3 (xfs and jfs in particular) - should I bother or for desktop ext3 is best?
<stoft> hendaus: tell us your problem
<Zoohouse> hitmanWilly: ok thanks
<_4strO> toydubunut: did you configure a share dir in windows ?
<aaroncampbell> facugaich: I don't think krita is like gimp.  I think most KDE people use GIMP
<abortd_> i wish this would decide to upload
<abortd_> _4strO, are you dialup?
<hendaus> stoft, thanx, how can i update amule, i am newbie
<Hasrat_USA> on my system, stoft, it says "your audio capture settings are invalid. correct them in Multimedia settings" and i have done almsot everything but it didn't work
<_4strO> abortd_: ?? dialup
<toydubunut> i did share the folder i wanted acces to _4strO but it doesnt show up
<abortd_> _4strO, http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1389/screenshot1vg2.png
<stoft> Hasrat_USA: same here
<newuser> hello
<stoft> hendaus: either use the update program (adept) or "sudo apt-get install amule" in a shell/command line
<toydubunut> vmware has the option to add shared folders but its failing for kubuntu but its working with a vmware appliance of ubuntu 6.10
<newuser> i am getting errors with apt-build command
<stoft> hendaus: if it's not already the latest version it will be updated
<newuser> could any one help me figure it out
<newuser> ailed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.7.3-1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<newuser> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<AbortD> yeah dialup internet
<_4strO> AbortD: :p
<AbortD> did you see the top right hand side
<hendaus> stoft,  i have amule installed, the version 2.1.3 i dont know if there is a new one
<stoft> hendaus: that seems to be the latest version
<fb33> how do u configure asound.state for line out?
<_4strO> AbortD: yes it's an hell update :p
<AbortD> so how do i continue the upgrade?
<Levi> Question.
<hendaus> stoft, oh ic, now about firefox when i download a file and i click open it doesnot work, can u tell me why?
<Levi> How'd I  install a theme.rar archive correctly
<Levi> as in where would I put it?
<_4strO> AbortD: yes i think you can
<AbortD> how :P
<stoft> hendaus: no Idea, sorry, I use opera
<AbortD> !upgrade
<_4strO> AbortD: just kill ther updater
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<AbortD> ?
<hendaus> stoft,  is it better than firefox?
<_4strO> AbortD: and then try a : sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<stoft> hendaus: no, but it's not worse either. it's just different.
<_4strO> AbortD: and then try a : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kristjan_> Hasrat_USA: you were right, 19minutes remaining :)
<_4strO> Levi: a theme for what ?
<Levi> Desktop backround buttons, icons taskbar and such, the whole nine yards as for what your computer appears as to you.
<Hasrat_USA> from 6 days to 19 minutes? i believe a lot of people for some weird reasons killed the upgrade and hence you got better download speed now
<_4strO> Levi: go ti your system settings
<hendaus> stoft, i have movies and i want to burn each one with creating dvd chapter menu
<Hasrat_USA> and this is the last time I'm buying rice from a mexican deli YACK! :|
<AbortD> 666 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 283 not upgraded.
<Levi> If i time out ill brb in a few minutes form there... my wireless connection sucks
<Levi> *from
<ambion> Hi ppl. I wonder if anyone can help me out with a problem I'm having with my ATI card
<_4strO> Levi: better : alt-F2 and kcontrol
<ambion> every time I install flgrx it stops X from being able to run
<ambion> I've now got a fresh clean install of Kubuntu with nothing modified
<_4strO> ambion: why do you want fglrx ?
<Levi> isnt this the same thing but different looking?
<Levi> as System settings?
<AbortD> wth?
<AbortD>                   This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<ambion> because the free drivers don't seem to cut it
<AbortD> ???
<ambion> for my X1900XT
<_4strO> Levi: prety much the same, in kcontrol you have the theme manager :p
<ambion> but there's more
<Levi> AH I never noticed that!
<Levi> Thanks
<Levi> hbut still.
<_4strO> :)
<ambion> I try to run glxinfo and the bitch restarts X
<Levi> where would I plae the unzipped archive, in my home folder somewhere?
<pode_> how can I findout what my nic card is so I can get the driver for it?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get my bcm43** card working in Feisty, I've tried ndiswrapper, and it doesn't seem to work
<_4strO> Levi: i think isn't important
<_4strO> ambion: but you can start X server ?
<Levi> ok
<ambion> I'm at a loss to say what's causing this behavior. I've tried K/Ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04
<Levi> Oh
<Levi> Another question.
<ambion> it starts, but with limited functionality
<bobbob1016> does anyone know how to get a bcm43** working on Feisty?
<Levi> Is feisty Fawn better with a wireless connection than 6.06 is?
<facugaich> Anyone can look at this picture and tell me how to turn off the effect of Kmenu? (I'm using beryl) http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6879/instantnea1je3.png
<kristjan_> what should I ask from ubotu to get directions how to get desktop effects?
<pode_> does anyone know a way to figure out what my nic card is so I can find drivers for it
<_4strO> Levi: dont know never had pb with wireless:p
<Levi> Helpful -.-
<Levi> xD
<_4strO> ambion: wich card have you ?
<stoft> pode_: try lspci
<ambion> Radeon X1900XT
<kristjan_> pode_: system settings> appearance> style> efects
<kristjan_> stoft: lspci?
<pode_> stoft: how would i do it from outside linux
<galathalion> stoft: sorry.. my wlan went down. :/ i checked the configs in opera and they are fine.
<stoft> Levi: can't remember if I used wireless under 6.06, but no noticeable diff between 6.10 and 7.04, at least no in performance
<kristjan_> pode_: oops, I sent it to wrong person :/
<stoft> pode_: not sure, sorry
<Levi> Damn...
<kristjan_> facugaich:  system settings> appearance> style> efects
<stoft> kristjan_: man lspci
<Cosmo_> is there a way I can force games that are normally run full screen into a window that can be moved betweem my monitors?
<Levi> My card doesnt always react to shell commands when I run them\
<ambion> I checked bios settings and psu connections
<Levi> Unless theres others than dhclient
<kristjan_> stoft: it's ok, I confused pode with facugaich
<Ashex> anyone know the name of the kde app that displays the files of a partition relative to their size?
<stoft> galathalion: I recommend checking the opera forum, I was going through it before and seems there are a few threads concerning problems similar to yours.
<ambion> I'm afraid my new card's been busted
<bobbob1016> does anyone know how to get a bcm43** working on Feisty?
<stoft> kristjan_: ok, np
<Ashex> bobbob1016, ndiswrapper
<bobbob1016> Ashex: I tried, didn't work
<facugaich> kristjan_: thank you very much. I thought I had turned it on with beryl manager though
<_4strO> ambion: can you paste your dmesg ?
<kristjan_> facugaich: what you are seeing is kde's shadows combined with beryl's
<bobbob1016> Ashex: I tried the directions from ubuntuguide.org, and no luck
<teri> ok, is there a hotwo somewhere on how to make a new initrd?
<aro> _4strO: Before you suggested that I use emerald --replace to fix window decorations. Well, the problem came back up and now "emerald --replace" does nothing, konsole just hangs there
<facugaich> kristjan_: Oh, I see. You don't happen to know how to turn off the shadow in beryl also, do you?
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library... no
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library (with pthreads)... no
<_4strO> aro: ps aux | grep emerald
<Rictoo> I'm using the 'ati' drivers
<Rictoo> and I have a Radeon 9200
<Rictoo> What should I do =/
<teri> buy an nvidia video card ;-)
<Rictoo> ...
<kristjan_> facugaich: I'm not using beryl ATM, try "emerald settings" maybe? (I suspect window decoration being responsible for shadows)
<Ashex> bobbob1016, one second
<_4strO> Rictoo: glxinfo | grep render
<Ashex> I used a guide not too long ago that worked for me
<Ashex> !broadcom > me
<Mad> Hello, I'm new to linux and have a quick question, I have researched online and I just can't seem to find what I am doing wrong.  When I attept to install vmware-player or java it comes up with a blue eula box, it has an ok option, but i can't seem to get past that box?
<Rictoo> _4strO:
<Rictoo> direct rendering: Yes
<Rictoo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<Rictoo> AGP 1X?!?!?!?
<b0rt> hi
<Rictoo> ?aksiajios
<Rictoo> !!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????/
<Rictoo> THAT'S NOT COOL IRL
<Rictoo> What driver should I use? =/
<Ashex> bobbob1016, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<b0rt> i cant update with apt-get i get an error
<_4strO> Rictoo: can you paste your /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashex> Mad, you installing via terminal?
<_4strO> b0rt: which one ?
<Ashex> Noooo
<Ashex> don't paste the xorg.conf
<Ashex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Rictoo> _4strO: http://rafb.net/p/VnUeWw34.html
<Ashex> heh, :P
<Mad> i have tried with terminal, adept, and automatix
<Rictoo> Ashex: I know ;)
<Rictoo> Has anyone literally pasted xorg.conf in irc? XD
<Ashex> Rictoo, just wanted to make sure
<galathalion> stoft: ok.. thanks
<Ashex> Rictoo, afraid so :(
<Rictoo> LOLOLOL
<b0rt> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/la                          nguage-pack-gnome-en_1%3a6.06+20070311_all.deb (--unpack):
<b0rt>  files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<Ashex> Mad, you should be able to push the space bar to scroll through it
<stoft> galathalion: hope you find the solution, for me it just worked out of the box
<Ashex> at the end you type yes to agree to the eula
<b0rt> sorry
<Zoohouse> Help with reporting a bug: I am finding other people with similare bugs to the one I am having, but these reports are for older ver of Ubuntu. Should I report a new bug for my ver of ubuntu or not??
<czer323> Can I get an opinion?  I really want to like Kopete.  But, I need a better way of changing tabs.  I'm used to ctrl-tab to switch, but Kopete seems to ignore this shortcut.  It prefers ctrl-, or ctrl-pgup.
<facugaich> Next question... When I installed Kubuntu the system tray icons where smaller and there where 2 rows, now they're bigger and there's only 1 row, how do I change it back?
<Mad> ok, not that, i can get past that part, it is the one that shows up blue
<b0rt> im using both kde and gnome
<b0rt> dapper
<Ashex> Mad, I'm not aware of one that shows up in blue :/
<ambion> _4stro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17143/
<Ashex> what exactly is the issue?
<_4strO> Rictoo: in the Section "Device" add         Option  "AGPMode"  "8"
<stoft> facugaich: left click on the bar, change your preferences.
<Rictoo> _4strO: But will that fix that compile error I pasted at the beginning?
<Rictoo> About OpenGL?
<Mad> hmm... let me try again, and get the exact steps, brb
<galathalion> stoft: yeah it worked just fine before the distupgrade.. weird.
<dasnipa> b0rt, you cant be using both at the same time though... you are either in one or the other
<b0rt> im on kde
<kristjan_> facugaich: system tray there you can see konversation icon, kmix icon?
<b0rt> but i use gnome sometimes
<b0rt> i have both installed i meant
<facugaich> kristjan_: yes
<b0rt> _4strO: could you help me?
<_4strO> b0rt: not sure
<Rictoo> _4strO:
<Rictoo> Section "Device"
<Rictoo> Option  "AGPMode"	"8"
<Rictoo> Like that?
<_4strO> Rictoo:         Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"		"true"
<kristjan_> facugaich: they are 22pixels big, I'm not avare of ways to get them smaller
<kristjan_> facugaich: I doubt that is possible, though you should try asking that question in #kde
<_4strO> Rictoo: "AGPMode" "8"
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> :S
<b0rt> _4strO: could you tell me how to update to edgy?
<_4strO> with spaces between
<Rictoo> _4strO: http://rafb.net/p/jMyWaT62.html
<Rictoo> like that
<Rictoo> ?
<beanie> Hey guys, i installed kubuntu. at the startup of kde was a dialog where i can configure the look and feel of KDE. How can i start these dialog manually?
<aro> _4strO: sorry for the late response, ps aux | grep emerald returns "jsk 7413 0.0 0.0 2880 760 pts/1 S+ 19:21 0:00 grep emerald"
<Rictoo> _4strO: forget that
<Rictoo> I got it =p
<Rictoo> is the 'radeon' driver better than 'ati'?
<_4strO> Rictoo:  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<Phalure> if anybody wants to install and enable the most recent nvidia driver in feisty (it doesn't matter if it's already installed), run the command at http://pastebin.ca/453365
<facugaich> kristjan_: I don't know they size now, but they were the size of the Konversation/Amarok/etc launchers close to the menu
<Rictoo> I know, |
<Rictoo> _4strO*
<facugaich> kristjan_: now they are bigger
<stoft> bedtime, nn ppl
<kristjan_> facugaich: they have never been any other size here :/
<sylvisj> hmm
<_4strO> Rictoo: i forgot the option in the beginning of the line
<sylvisj> both audacious and amarok freeze
<sylvisj> when trying to play an mp3
<Rictoo> oh, ok
<Ashex> so, anyone using VMware server?
<sylvisj> any ideas on what's up?
<_4strO> Rictoo: can you repaste know ?
<teri> so, wheres the local init script hiding at so i can try getting this junk working all ready?
<Rictoo> _4strO: I got it
<Rictoo> and it's ok anyway, 'couse I got a backup of xorg
<Rictoo> :)
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> ok try to restart X
<Rictoo> I will =/
<_4strO> (ctrl -alt backspace)
<sylvisj> :(
<sylvisj> Anyone?
<Ashex> !mp3 > sylvisj
<ambion> _4stro: heh... tried changing the resolution and X booted. did I miss anything?
<teri> !rc.local > teri
<Alonea> Ok, my gaim is messed up now in Fiesty. I cannot sign in unless I change the status back and forth. I asked them and they said it was because of Network Manager. When I try to uninstall it, I see on the preview it wants to uninstall "kubuntu-desktop"
<_4strO> ambion: nop :/
<Phalure> if anybody wants to install and enable the most recent nvidia driver in feisty (it doesn't matter if it's already installed), run the command at http://pastebin.ca/453365
<teri> gvrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<abdullah> how to clear the root dust bin and cleat the temp folder?
<_4strO> ambion: an then can you paste your xorg.conf ?
<ambion> _4str0: I'm figuring it *has* to be the card. Just tried booting windows and it wont boot a graphical UI either
<ambion> _4str0: it's completely untouched. I *just* installed Kubuntu... again
<teri> !init > me
<abdullah> please help
<abdullah> how to clear the root dust bin and cleat the temp folder?
<_4strO> ambion: ??? strange
<jordo23_> When trying to upgrade to Feisty I get the following problem....can someone look at it?  http://pastebin.ca/453387
<Alonea> has anyone else had any problems with Gaim on Fiesty?
<jordo23_> Alonea: Gaim is a GTK/Gnome app...try in #ubuntu
<_4strO> ambion: you cant boot windows too ?
<ambion> _4str0: X wont give me any real resolutions or bit depths, running glxinfo is the same as CTRL-ALT-backspace (with a nice microsecond glitch effect)
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> _4strO: I restarted
<Phalure> no, you Alonea
<Rictoo> everything looks fine
<ambion> _4str0: lspci actually looks ok
<Rictoo> how do i check if it's 8x now?
<trol0s_> I kinda wished I installed kubuntu instead of ubuntu.. haven't installed anything important yet.. should I reformat or is there some kind of conversion..?
<Rictoo> trol0s_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rictoo> ;)
<trol0s_> that's it?
<Rictoo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<Rictoo> yay!
<Rictoo> trol0s_: Yup ;)
<jordo23_> When trying to upgrade to Kubuntu feisty the other day, overnight, it failed. Now I cannot upgrade.....the following is what happens in apt when attempting to upgrade....http://pastebin.ca/453387
<_4strO> Rictoo: glxinfo | grep render
<Rictoo> Thanks alot _4strO for all your help <3
<ambion> _4str0: in xorg.conf it says i'm running vesa
<_4strO> Rictoo: it's fine now ?
<snarfer> Hello, is I'm running Xubuntu right now, actually updgrading to Feisty ATM. How can I replace xfce with KDE? My system can handle KDE now, and XFCE is... well... dull.
<Phalure> jordo23_: what does synaptic say? sometimes you get more relevant errors (or suggestions) there
<_4strO> ambion: can you paste the file ?
<ambion> _4str0: sure
<jordo23_> Phalure
<jordo23_> Phalure: Synaptic is a Ubuntu prog...
<ambion> _4str0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17146/
<b0rt> could some1 look at this apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade error? http://rafb.net/p/A0UPoE61.html
<wally_> i installed kde desktop but still have gnome. is the command to delete it sudo apt-get gnome-desktop autoremove ?
<snarfer> Synaptic is works in all Ubuntu distros
<Phalure> jordo23_: i know, but it has almost no deps. try "aptitude install -R synaptic" (-R means something like minimal deps)
<Rictoo> What's that fps test again?
<Rictoo> What;'s the name of it?
<jordo23_> snarfer: I dont have it installed....and cannot upgrade thus not being able to install
<_4strO> Rictoo: glxgears
<Jack33> hmm some program in wine fuxxored my screen resolution
<Jack33> how might i reset it?
<kristjan_> damn upgrader froze :/
<_4strO> Rictoo: 8347 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1669.277 FPS
<kristjan_> what should I do now?
<_4strO> kristjan_: retry :p
<kristjan_> ah, well I guess I better make clean install instead
<snarfer> jordo23_, Just use apt fromt the commandline to upgrade anything
<Rictoo> How do I simply get out of x?
<Kerrida> Hi guys, I installed Feisty Kubutnu today, and ran into some issues. Unfortunately not able to eb at my box right now due to it being booted into windows so SO can play Sims2. Anyways, from the outset (live CD) I noticed major jumpiness with my mouse. Then after isntalling my onboard ethernet doesn't work.
<jordo23_> snarfer: did you even look at my pastebin?  aptitude install -R synaptic
<jordo23_> snarfer: that's the problem
<snarfer> I'm afraid that I did not look at your paste
<_4strO> ambion: sorry i didn' t remember, you want put the fglrx driver ?
<wally_> what is the command to delete the gnome desktop after installing kde?
<ambion> _4str0: this first came up when I upgraded to feisty. I've since formatted the HD and tried a clean install of edgy... didn't work. the upgrade to feisty also somehow broke my windows install on a separate hd
<_4strO> wally_: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to prevent Konqueror from EVER being opened by default as a web browser?
<jordo23_> I attempted to upgrade by updating my sources.list to feisty, apt-get update, and then apt-get dist-upgrade...somewhere overnight it failed (the servers seemed really laggy).  When attempting it again, this is what happens....http://pastebin.ca/453387
<ambion> _4str0: anything will do, as long as I have reasonable performance
<TheCreationist> For example, all Kopete links open in Konq, even though I've changed System Settings->Default Applications.
<jordo23_> TheCreationist: You could save the two profiles exactly the same...
<_4strO> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCreationist> jordo23_: What profiles do you mean?
<toydubunut> Where can i download kubuntu edgy eft?
<ambion> _4str0: those are the instructions I followed
<TheCreationist> toydubunut: www.kubuntu.com
<Jack33> How do I change my screen resolution
<jordo23_> TheCreationist: Konqueror has profiles that are enacted when you use Konq in a certain way....look under the Help menu to save viewing profiles...
<ambion> _4str0: if I do that, I get a black screen when X starts
<_4strO> ambion: yep
<jordo23_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<TheCreationist> jordo23_: I don't see how that would help all links open in Firefox instead of Konq
<ambion> _4str0: my display will give a "no signal" msg
<_4strO> ambion: and lspci is giving you the right card ?
<jordo23_> TheCreationist: Oh....you weren't clear...defult web browser is set in System settings....
<ambion> _4str0: yes
<Toyd> i looked on www.kubuntu.com but i cant find a mirror of edgy eft
<Toyd> where can i find it?
<utnubuk> the new version of kubuntu doesnt boot on my lappy, at least not off of the CD
<derekS> i am having problems upgrading. My system is unbootable, i am trying to upgrade via chroot, but it can't stop cupsys so it is pulling out
<derekS> anyone have a suggestion on how to force cupsys to install, even though it can't stop it because i am in a chroot??
<TheCreationist> jordo23_: I know.  I said I had already changed that to firefox... but Konqueror still opens instead.
<utnubuk> can somebody give me a hand?
<jordo23_> TheCreationist: Wierd
<Toyd> i looked on www.kubuntu.com but i cant find a mirror of edgy eft
<Toyd> where can i find it?
<TheCreationist> Toyd: Oh, that's right... Edgy isn't supported anymore now that Feisty is out, I believe.
<Toyd> :/
<Toyd> i need edgy
<Alonea> ok, I need to disable NetworkManager, how do I do that?
<Toyd> :(
<TheCreationist> Toyd: Having problems with Feisty?
<Toyd> the linux kernel is too new for vmware
<Toyd> giving me heaps of issues
<Rictoo> Guys, I switched from the 'ati' to the 'radeon' drivers
<TheCreationist> Toyd: Ah.  I prefer VirtualBox myself... and yeah, I'm not liking Feisty either - no sound.  Lots of people with the same problem, and NO ONE has a solution.
<Rictoo> with the ati driver I got 1500fps in xglgears
<jamaur> hey all, this might be a silly question, but I can't seem to get kontact to show up in the systray--how can I do it?
<kaneknows> edgy is still supported for what? 18 months?
<Rictoo> and with the radeon I get 8
<Rictoo> _4strO
<Rictoo> with the ati driver I get 1500fps in glxgears
<TheCreationist> Rictoo: First of all xglgears is not meant to be a benchmark of video performance.
<Rictoo> and with the radeon I get 8fps
<Rictoo> =
<Rictoo> =/
<TheCreationist> Rictoo: Plus... do you have an ATI or an nVidia card?
<utnubuk> how do i find out which version of kubuntu I'm running? i had to find an old cd that wasnt scratched up too bad
<_4strO> Rictoo: weird, it's supposed to be the same
<Rictoo> ATI
<_4strO> utnubuk: lsb_release -a
<TheCreationist> Rictoo: Then why on earth would you install the nVidia drivers??
<utnubuk> _4strO: ty
<Rictoo> I never did :S
<_4strO> ambion: think you should go back to the free driver
<TheCreationist> Rictoo: Then you're either confused, or you're wording your issue very strangely.  You said you switched to the nvidia drivers... sure seems like you did that on purpose.
<Kerrida> Has anyone experienced an issue with their mouse being sluggish, and not very responsive in Feisty? As well as wired ethernet working in the LiveCD but not the installed version?
<Rictoo> TheCreationist: I said I switched to the 'radeon' drivers
<aro> Is there anyway to create a script that executes before XOrg starts?
<Rictoo> I never said the word nVidia
<Rictoo> lol
<TheCreationist> doh!~
<TheCreationist> wow
<TheCreationist> lol
<_4strO> ambion: remove fglrx driver and put the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<Mad> ashex, if you are still avaible i might have some console information that would help you, help me
<Alonea> ok, I need to disable NetworkManager in Kubuntu, how do I do that?
<Rictoo> My video card works better in 1x than in 8x
<Rictoo> ..................
* TheCreationist slinks into a corner to avoid the shame of idiocy.
<_4strO> Rictoo: i had try the both and nothing change for me
<Ashex> Mad, toss it in pastebin
<utnubuk> can i apt-get to install the latest version?? what should I type??
<Mad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17149/
<Rictoo> _4strO: I got it working now, I guess it was only while I was booting or something
<dr0fnax_away> Toyd: you can get Edgy here: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Edgy-Eft-Download-15387.html
<TheCreationist> utnubuk: You shouldn't use the console to upgrade.  Use the update-manager
<_4strO> Rictoo: i think there is no difference between ati and radeon
<facugaich> last question, how can I prevent kubuntu from checking my windows partition with fsck everytime I boot?
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> Mad, looks like you need to clean up your cache
<ambion> _4str0: heh. tried
<Ashex> I want you to run a couple commands for me
<Rictoo> _4strO: I still get this:
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library... no
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library (with pthreads)... no
<Toyd> dr0fnax_away,  thanks
<ambion> _4str0: it's installed atm
<Ashex> Mad, sudo apt-get clean
<Mad> ok
<Mad> one sec
<Ashex> Mad, sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<ambion> _4str0: thing is, it won't work
<Ashex> and then sudo apt-get -f install
<Ashex> er, sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
<utnubuk> TheCreationist: sorry to be so needy but could you explain how to do it real quick or give me a link to a howto?
<utnubuk> im not familiar with update managar
<utnubuk> manager
<Mad> ok
<redfive> how do you get the back bouse button to work? i have tried everythin on google
<TheCreationist> utnubuk: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<_4strO> ambion: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<utnubuk> ty
<Ashex> Mad, basically, I want you to clean up your local cache and make sure you don't have any leftover messes from previous bad installs
<Alonea> Ok, how do I uninstall something that wants to uninstall something else I DONT want to uninstall in adept?
<derekS> anyone know how to upgrade via chroot when the system can't stop cupsys (because i am in a chroot)
<Mad> ok, i got that done, it looks clean
<Ashex> okay
<Mad> which java, or vmware should i try to install, we'll limit it to one package so you can help me
<_4strO> Alonea: you should not
<Ashex> Mad, what do you get when you do sudo apt-get -f install
<Mad> 0, 0, 0 etc...
<Alonea> _4strO: but network-manager is screwing up my gaim...I need to either get rid of it or disable it
<Ashex> okay, looks clean
<Ashex> Mad, you running feisty?
<Mad> yes
<Ashex> okay
<Rictoo> guys, when compiling TuxRacer, I get this
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library... no
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library (with pthreads)... no
<Ashex> just do sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Rictoo> But I DO have OpenGL =/
<Ashex> Rictoo, what card/driver are you using?
<_4strO> Alonea: how can network-manager screwing your gaim connection
<Ashex> make sure you have the proper video driver loaded
<czer323> Kopete won't listen to the global shortcuts for tab switching.  I change them to ctrl-tab, but it continues to use ctrl-pgUp and ctrl-.
<Rictoo> Ashex: Radeon 9200. Using the 'radeon' driver
<Mad> ok, it is downloading now, be one sec
<Rictoo> I checked with xglinfo, I do have OpenGL
<TheCreationist> czer323: It doesn't listen to the global settings for web browser either.
<Alonea> _4strO: i have no idea. its a thing the #pigdin people said was causing it. it says in gaim "waiting for network connection" when I am connected to the internet already.
<Ashex> Rictoo, fglrxinfo should tell you if you have opengl
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> Rictoo, interesting...
<czer323> TheCreationist: I changed it in Konqueror to fix that, but Kopete doesn't have the option.
<czer323> I really want to like Kopete.
<Ashex> Rictoo, you may need to add a flag when compiling
<Rictoo> should i just comment that part out in the configure script? :0
<TheCreationist> czer323: I can't get it to open links in anything BUT Konqueror.
<czer323> And without proper tab switching, I wont' like  it.
<Ashex> Rictoo, that would be bad :p
<Rictoo> lolol
<Mad> ok, it errored out again, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17150/
<czer323> TheCreationist: That's somethign that's setup in SystemSettings> Default Applications> Web Browser.  I put firefox in there.
<MinceR> re
<TheCreationist> czer323: Yeah, I did that too... even logged out then back in... it StILL opens everything in Konq
<_4strO> Rictoo: dpkg -l | grep libgl1
<MinceR> turns out x crashed because i used evdev for mouse events (so that the tilt wheel works) and the numbering of the evdevs changed.
<czer323> I have an idea.  *Need to log out.*
<Ashex> Mad, looks like something is locking the dpkg files
<Mad> i see that, but i can't find out what it is, and even if i reboot it still seems to be there
<Rictoo> Ashex: Where are the OpenGL libs put
<Rictoo> ?
<Ashex> Mad, do you have adept_manager running or any other package manager?
<Mad> none running at the moment, no, and i checked the process table for them as well
<_4strO> Rictoo: dpkg -l | grep libgl1 did you have something ?
<Ashex> Rictoo, i think you're missing a package dependencie
<Ashex> check tuxracers site for required libs and install them through apt
<Alonea> _4strO: and more than one person in #pidgin is POSITIVE networkmanager is the culprit and either needs to be disabled or removed..
<Ashex> Mad, did you add any repositories?
<Rictoo> _4strO: Yes, i got stuff
<Rictoo> should I pastebin it?
<Mad> none manually, but i think automatix adds some?
<redfive> i caint believe thers no way to get the "back" button to work on this mouse
<_4strO> Rictoo: no
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> so what should I do? :((
<Ashex> Mad, Automatix has a history of breaking stuff
<ambion> _4strO:ok. I gotta go get some kip. Thanks for the help... gonna contact ATI tomorrow if this doesn't clear up.
<Rictoo> A configure line option:
<Rictoo> --with-gl-libs=DIR: Specify OpenGL library location
<Mad> so i hear, suggestion?
<Rictoo> How do I find where the OpenGL libs are?
<pode_> hey i have a server and i want share folders from it with windows but I also want to share through a network cause I move around.  am i going to need tosetup a vpn?
<Ashex> locate :p
<Ashex> Mad, I'm thinking
<Rictoo> Ashex: I did
<Rictoo> found nothing relevant (I think)
<Ashex> Mad, you could download the vmware-player tar.gz from their website and install that way
<Ashex> that's what I used to do
<Ashex> hmm
<_4strO> Mad: sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/apt/*
<Mad> ok, i'll give that a shot
<Ashex> Mad, try _4strO suggestion
<Mad> ok
<Mad> didn't look like it did anything
<Ashex> _4strO, I had him use apt-cache clean, so that should have cleaned it up
<_4strO> and then retry to install
<_4strO> Ashex: right :)
<Mad> Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<_4strO> Mad :close adept
<redfive> why is it that everytime i open a window, it opens in a different place
<pode_> if i want to share a folder on a linux box with a windows box I would need SAMBA right?
<Mad> it's not running, and doesn't show up in ksysguard
<redfive> like the run box opens in a different place every time
<_4strO> pode_: right
<apus> how can I trick sites that require quicktime into thinking I have it
<jaevel> can anyone help me please?????
<pode_> _4strO: ok and what if i wanted to share that folder with a PC not on the LAN?
<LastMall> what are you guys playing shoutcast streams with ?
<jaevel> my system will not boot after 7.04 update
<JohnFlux> mad: mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_4strO> Mad: sudo rm -Rf /var/cache/apt/* give you the error message ?
<JohnFlux> mad: sudo  mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/
<JohnFlux> rather
<_4strO> pode_: FTP serv :p
<JohnFlux> jaevel: what's the error
<Mad> 4str0: no john: done
<JohnFlux> Mad: try now
<apus> how do I install a quicktime plugin
<JohnFlux> !quicktime
<jaevel> the bootup gets to "Setting up console and Keymap" and hangs there?
<Mad> Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing (error is changing, hopefully getting closer)
<apus> !ubotu where are you
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> Mad   mkdir that too
<Mad> k, one sec
<pode_> _4strO: are you familar with winscp3?
<Mad> downloading package now, we'll see in a min
<rrmm> hey, my wireless hawking hwp54g pci card worked before i upgraded to feisty, it uses rt2500 kernel module, i have researched it a little bit, any ideas?
<_4strO> pode_: not very much
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> interesting
<_4strO> !codecs | apus
<ubotu> apus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rictoo> The GLUT library, version 3.7 beta or greater. This is distributed in the MesaDemos package, so if you have installed Mesa you probably also have GLUT. Otherwise, see http://www.opengl.org.
<Rictoo> How do I get that?
<Rictoo> It seems I don't have it :S
<Rictoo> O wait, I got it :D
<Ashex> apt-cache search glut :P
<_4strO> Rictoo: libglut3 :p
<Rictoo> I GIVE UP COMPILING TUXRACER
<Rictoo> GODDDD
<_4strO> lol
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library... no
<Rictoo> checking for opengl32 library (with pthreads)... no
<Rictoo> LEIK WTF!???
<_4strO> Rictoo: sudo apt-get install openarena
<b0rt> could some1 help me with upgrade problem? /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-dev_2%3a1.0.0-0ubuntu9.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<Rictoo> if { (eval echo configure:3726: \"$ac_link\") 1>&5; (eval $ac_link) 2>&5; } && test -s conftest${ac_exeext}; then
<Rictoo> That's what it's doing
<Mad> ok, sorry about the wait, still having a problem debconf/config.dat is locked
<dthacker> ubotu: openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openarena - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex> !info openarena
<Rictoo> How but is openarena?
<Rictoo> How big is openarena?
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (feisty), package size 747 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<Rictoo> SO SMALL!???
<Rictoo> HOW THE ****!
<_4strO> Rictoo: 300Mo at home
<Rictoo> Need to get 76.2MB of archives.
<Rictoo> ..............................
<Ashex> dependencies
<jaevel> JohnFlux: please tell you have some idea???
<apus> whats a .dsc
<Rictoo> =
<snarfer> apus, filext.com
<czer323> Metapackage? ;)
<_4strO> jaevel: your not able to boot your system ?
<aro> Anyone know of any open source software that can create ntfs partitions?
<snarfer> parted?
<_4strO> aro: fdisk ?
<aro> Are you asking me or telling me
<_4strO> aro: suggesting
<aro> I'll try it
<jaevel> _4strO: nope, hangs during bootup, at "setting up console font and keymap"
<apus> when I right click in firefox download manger and select open containing folder, nothing happens
<JohnFlux> jaevel: i don't know sorry.  this release has a kernel with a complete rewrite of the hard disk ide code
<jaevel> grrrr
<JohnFlux> jaevel: for me that caused problems and I've had to recompile the kernel with the old code
<jaevel> hmmmm
<jaevel> this is not good for me then i guess
<_4strO> jaevel: you have the same pb on the recovery kernel ?
<JohnFlux> jaevel: but I got errors saying it couldn't mount /
<Mad> still having a problem debconf/config.dat is locked let me reboot and i'll be back to see if it it still locked
<jaevel> _4strO: yes
<_4strO> wich kenrel is it ?
<jaevel> _4strO: i have tried all boot opts...
<Mad> could it possibly be the program that notifies you about updates? if so should i turn it off before i reboot
<jaevel> let me check
<TrAns13nT> is there any kind of gui iptables tool installed in kubuntu?
<_4strO> TrAns13nT: not by default
<TrAns13nT> _4strO: whats the anme of one then if ya don't mind
<_4strO> or perhaps i never seen it :p
<jaevel> _4strO: boot opts have 2.6.17.11 and .10
<_4strO> jaevel: thats the reason whey i think
<jaevel> _4strO: oh?
<_4strO> jaevel you need a new one
<_4strO> jaevel: can you boot on the livecd ?
<rrmm> hey, my wireless hawking hwp54g pci card worked before i upgraded to feisty, it uses rt2500 kernel module, i have researched it a little bit, any ideas?
<_4strO> TrAns13nT: firestarter
<jaevel> _4strO: im sure i can.. but its the older version...?
<_4strO> jaevel: nevermind, just wanna mahe a test
<hitmanWilly>  rrmm have you tried to modprobe that particular module?
<_4strO> make*
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: yes, rt2500 and rt2500pci
<rrmm> comes up in a lsmod
<jaevel> _4strO: is there anything i can do?
<_4strO> jaevel: boot on the liveCd and connect you on the IRC
<hitmanWilly> rrmm, so sudo modprobe rt2500 didn't work, huh...
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: no
<hitmanWilly> rrmm, did it spit back any errors or just not work?
<jaevel> _4strO: ok, then?
<_4strO> your on it ?
<yonkeltron> is there a way to safely restart guidance?
<apus> I have some questions about the packages I downloaded from medibuntu.. how do I install it?
<jaevel> _4strO: no, im on a windows box now...
<boyke> kubuntu is the best
<boyke> i just downloaded it
<boyke> its great
<boyke> the problem is
<apus> .... boyke..... we know
<_4strO> jaevel: if i give you some command you can type it ?
<jaevel> _4strO: yes
<boyke> how can i configure my monitor?
<boyke> please help me
<_4strO> jaevel: you know how to mount your file system ?
<boyke> yes
<jaevel> _4strO: no
<_4strO> jaevel: sudo fdisk -l | grep linux
<boyke> how to configure my monitor?
<boyke> fujitec
<apus> are you in the gui?
<boyke> yes
<b0rt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a6.06+20070311_all.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<jaevel> _4strO: i can do this from the live cd?
<_4strO> yes
<apus> k-menu>system settings>monitor and display
<boyke> and?
<_4strO> jaevel: the command above will give you two lines
<apus> thats where it is boyke
<_4strO> we are interested by the linux one not swap
<apus> "Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.trashinfo"
<apus> honestly?
<boyke> but i cannot find my monitor type there
<_4strO> jaevel: ok ?
<apus> what setting do you need to change?
<jaevel> _4strO: i need to load up the live cd...
<_4strO> jaevel: yes ...
<apus> how do I make my system tray icons smaller/
<jaevel> _4strO: so i can get a command prompt... gonna take a minute... brb
<_4strO> jaevel: is your linux connected to internet ?
<jaevel> _4strO: yes
<boyke> how to set my resolution to 800x640 in warcraft?
<_4strO> ok when you're on the liveCd connect you here
<yonkeltron> my power manager is out of sync with my hardware...is there a way to restart it?
<boyke> how to set my resolution to 800x640 in warcraft?
<_4strO> boyke: in the game config ?
<_4strO> !repeat | boyke
<jaevel> _4strO: ok...
<ubotu> boyke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boyke> if i change it my screen go very wide
<LastMall> should audacious play shoutcast streams ?
<boyke> so i must pull my mouse pointer down below to look up the menu in warcraft
<boyke> in 800x640
<_4strO> boyke: alt + left click on the windows to move it ?
<boyke> i want my warcraft go fit on screen
<boyke> in 800x640 res
<apus> in beryl how come I cant use ctrl and alt in the key binder window?
<chijin> 800x640 is not a 4:3 resolution
<Skrot> 800x640 isn't exactly a common resolution..
<boyke> o ic
<Skrot> There's 800x600 and 640x480
<boyke> yes
<boyke> 800x600
<boyke> thats what i meant
<Skrot> I've got no idea where you set the resolution for warcraft though.. wine or cedega?
<boyke> wine
<Skrot> Isn't there some in-game settings in the menu for that?
<_4strO> boyke: winecfg
<boyke> yes there is itis run properly if i use 1024x768 seting
<boyke> but its slow down my fps
<_4strO> boyke: winecfg (in a terminal)
<Skrot> I think you should ask in #wine, they might have a better knowledge of it
<boyke> yes
<_4strO> boyke: and then display
<boyke> i think i go wrong when i 1st intall my graphic card
<Levi> question
<TrAns13nT> _4strO: dunno if ya ever answeed, but guidedog seems to work nicely for setting up iptables rules and whatnot ;-)
<_4strO> TrAns13nT: guidedog ? ok i note it
<Levi> occasionally when I start-up and try to run terminal I cannot type, pressing s brings up some search command and pressing 'd' closes it, any idea why, or hjow to fix that without always rebooting?
<boyke> what is the right driver for my gforce4 mx 440? legacy or ?
<_4strO> boyke: dont know
<TrAns13nT> _4strO: yeah, deps are guarddog, but both where small, guidedog is just a front end, it makes a init script for inputing rules and whatnot
<_4strO> Levi: i dont understand
<TrAns13nT> now i just gotta figure out how to add that init script to boot ;-)
<TrAns13nT> !init > me
<zblach> quick thing: when I right click on a zip file, i get an extract context menu. how can I get the same for rar?
<boyke> i open system seting
<_4strO> TrAns13nT: ok thx for answeer
<boyke> please plase guide me
<Levi> literally I open terminal and I can type except for the letter 's' and 'd'
<boyke> i choose monitor &display
<Levi> *cant
<bill_k> anyone know how to prevent bluetooth services from starting?
<boyke> then i choose hardware tab
<_4strO> Levi: never seen that before
<zblach> Kyral: i read that page, and from what I can tell, .rar *should* have that context menu
<LeeJunFan> 5cepoN{1T
<boyke> i change to administrator mode
<LeeJunFan> oops, good thing that's not a useful password :)
<Alonea> thought I would give another shot at asking how to either remove or disable the package "network-manager"
<boyke> and configure on my nvidia
<_4strO> Alonea: no idea
<boyke> so what should i choose there?
<aegies042404> about the blue tooth...got to system settings in kde.... then advanced
<Alonea> _4strO: I am looking on the internet and a LOT of people are having trouble with it. Thing is, it reports there is no internet connection to programs like gaim, when there is in fact a connection.
<jaevel> _4strO: got a problem, my live cd of Ubuntu doesnt load "Error loading kernel" and my Xubuntu cd can only install, but has a opts for repair broken system?
<boyke> asto : please help me :(
<_4strO> Alonea: right click onthe knetworkmanager
<apus> how do I make the system tray icons smaller, so they are double rowed and take up les width
<LeeJunFan> apus: you have to make your panel higher.
<Mad_Dawg> ok, 4str0, ashex, and john, thanks for helping me clear up what i had messed up by trying things over and over, I am not longer getting errors about locked files, or invalid paths, I also uninstalled automatix, but I am back to the original problem that I had
<_4strO> jaevel: dont repeat, you dont have any other liveCD ?
<Alonea> _4strO: they are 2 separate programs, though I think knetworkmanager is in hand with it. I do have knetworkmanager turned off from startup and don't use it. It does not work.
<jaevel> _4strO: let me check again... brb
<Mad_Dawg> when i goto install either java, or vmware-player the eula comes up in a blue box, with Ok at the bottom of it and I have no way to pass though it that I know of
<_4strO> Alonea: ok
<_4strO> Mad_Dawg: TAB :p
<LeeJunFan> Mad_Dawg: you may have to hit tab - then enter.
<apus> leeleejun: its double high
<boyke> can i play counterstrike with wine?
<Mad_Dawg> omg, *hangs head in shame*
<_4strO> Mad_Dawg: and space bar to active
<apus> I saw them go smalelr and double layered themselves when I had more in there
<apus> but now there is only 6 and they are all in a row, when 3x2 would take up less space
<Mad_Dawg> thanks
<_4strO> boyke: i try to but never succed
<whatthefmanager> Trying to make ps2 mouse work. on Live feisty cd, mouse didnt work, but I installed anyway. then, after install still doesnt. Later, on the 5th boot +- it worked, without me doing anything. worked again for a couple more times. NOw it stopped working again! win98 is on same box and mouse works there. note, ps2 mouse is connected to an atx form card. Help anyone?
<bobbob1016> I've been trying to get my BCM43** working in Feisty for a few hours now, I've tried this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29#head-f744e28e6c78eb83d22be77819b130016a8e51f3 but still no luck, any ideas?
<bobbob1016> the wifi light doesn't go on
<Mad_Dawg> thanks, and thanks again guys, i feel like an idiot, but an idiot with vmware working makes me much happier
<_4strO> :)
<boyke> why my kunbuntu package is not genuine?
<Alonea> bobbob1016: did you remove the bcm43xx module?
<soulrider> boyke:  ????
<bobbob1016> Alonea: I didn't think to on a fresh install, one second
<Alonea> bobbob1016: goto a terminal and type in "sudo rmmod bcm43xx" if light comes on ( I am assuming ndiswrapper is installed correctly)
<Alonea> bobbob1016: if light comes on, then you can blacklist bcm43xx
<boyke> i tried to send bug report and there is popup a massage said your kubuntu is not genuine
<Alonea> bobbob1016: you might have to redo modprobe ndiswrapper too. I have a Broadcom card too
<trol0s_> formatting my lap with ubuntu now and installing kubuntu instead :)
<bobbob1016> Alonea: no light, I'll remodprobe
<Alonea> bobbob1016: what does it say when you do ndiswrapper -l ?
<apus> so can anyone tell me how to force the system tray to take up less space, by using the smaller icons
<boyke> how can i make my kubuntu to become genuine?
<Mad_Dawg> there is also an alternative to broadcom wireless cards other than ndiswrapper, much easier, and faster, sec for a link
<bobbob1016> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<bobbob1016>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<flaccid> boyke: show us a screenshot
<boyke> ok
<boyke> where can i send?
<bobbob1016> Alonea: sudo depmod -a    then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Alonea> bobbob1016: ok, then blacklisting bcm43xx is needed. All I know is I have no trouble blacklisting it and my wifi working.
<bobbob1016> Alonea: no light still
<Alonea> bobbob1016: try this. "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Mad_Dawg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 try that for a broadcom card before you use ndiswrapper
<Mad_Dawg> i was able to get my wireless up in about 30 seconds, and i am a linux noob
<boyke> o im so noob tooo
<prak> can someone recommend a similar product as dbpoweramp for kubuntu for compressing the kbps rate for mp3s?
<Kubuntu_noob> how do you know what there is to get with apt-get?
<Alonea> Mad_Dawg: hmm. I am just used to doing ndiswrapper so much that I can do it in about a minute or so.
<_4strO> prak: k3b
<prak> thank you _4str0
<MinceR> i keep getting errors like "/usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7KGlobal23unregisterStaticDeleterEP18KStaticDeleterBase" and "/usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/serenity.so could not be unloaded" and "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN7KGlobal23unregisterStaticDeleterEP18KStaticDeleterBase"
<boyke> k3b is good aplication
<boyke> :)
<MinceR> i reinstalled kdelibs but that didn't help
<MinceR> how can i fix this?
<trol0s_> I got a big problem with wifi in that I couldn't get WPA to work :P
<Alonea> Mad_Dawg: I also have a Broadcom 4318
<trol0s_> solved it by changing my net tho
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: ???
<boyke> yes
<Kubuntu_noob> huh?
* bill_k needs bluetooth help (keyboard + mouse don't work)
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: dont understand your question
<trol0s_> Kubuntu_noob: as far as I know, it's often listed in the synaptic prog or something
<boyke> how can i change my partition?
<bill_k> boyke, use a live cd and qtparted
<Mad_Dawg> if you have a 4318, then your choice is pretty much limited to ndiswrapper, but for most of the other broadcom cards that works, it lets you use the linux drivers, and just strips the firmware from the binary files
<whatthefmanager> HELP, trying to make ps2 mouse work. on Live feisty cd, mouse didnt work, but I installed anyway. then, after install still doesnt. Later, on the 5th boot +- it worked, without me doing anything. worked again for a couple more times. NOw it stopped working again! win98 is on same box and mouse works there. note, ps2 mouse is connected to an atx form card. Help anyone?
<boyke> o ok tks bill
<apus> so can anyone tell me how to force the system tray to take up less space, by using the smaller icons
<Kubuntu_noob> Doesn't apt-get go and get stuff off the net to install and then install it?
<boyke> can i use partition program on my gui?
<bill_k> boyke, sure, just be careful not to erase anything
<Mad_Dawg> well, bad new vmware gave me one more problem, it says my kernal is too new, is there anything I can do to fix this?
<Kubuntu_noob> I should change my nick to Linux_noob
<Alonea> does anyone know of any other place I could ask how to disable or remove "network-manager" package (without getting rid of kubuntu-desktop package preferably)?
<Kubuntu_noob> new to all Linux really
<bill_k> boyke,  the live cd is a gui, if you want you can probably do a sudo apt-get install qtparted
<trol0s_> Kubuntu_noob: me too! installed it yesterday :D here in Ubuntu there's a prog called Synaptic that lists the prog you can get
<teri> !init > me
<boyke> o ic ok tks sorry im very noob
<jaevel> _4strO: sorry i do not have any other cds to load from...
<Kubuntu_noob> sortof like Xandros Networks
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: in kubuntu it's adept
<prak> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<_4strO> jaevel: :/
<Kubuntu_noob> thankx
<Kubuntu_noob> cool
<trol0s_> :)
<prak> can k3b convert mp3 files to mp3 files?
<_4strO> prak: libk3b2-mp3
<Mad_Dawg> does anyone know of the proper commands i should use to get java, and the mozilla plugin, via command line for 7.04
<Kubuntu_noob> I was going to try wine out and wondered if there is a package through apt
<jaevel> _4strO: my live cd is broken... i dont know why... fails to load kernel..
<_4strO> prak: that i dont know
<prak> _4str0: b/c it looks like it's good for audio cd and dvd burning only
<_4strO> jaevel: download a new one :p
<Kubuntu_noob> I installed from the <192 MB alternate CD jaevel
<_4strO> prak: right
<Kubuntu_noob> how much RAM do you have?
<Kubuntu_noob> I only have 128
<_4strO> prak: dont think you want reencode some mp3
<boyke> wow 128 mb and u can run kubuntu?
<Kubuntu_noob> there is CD, DVD and alternate CD
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: you should try xubuntu
<bill_k> boy yeah
<bobbob101685> the light came on, but when I tried connecting it stayed at 28% configuring device, and after a reboot, the light is off
<Kubuntu_noob> alternate anyway
<boyke> thats fantastic
<bill_k> Kubuntu_noob, xubuntu may be faster
<prak> _4str0: what do you mean reencode some mp3?
<Kubuntu_noob> I don't know if that is just a special LiveCD or if it installs lighter also
<_4strO> prak: can k3b convert mp3 files to mp3 files?
<louieb39c> Ok well I attempted to install the suse kde k-menu and decided to try to get the x86 package to work on x64 kubuntu 7.04..does anyone know how I can repair kde?
<boyke> what is the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu?
<Kubuntu_noob> will pretty much everything work the same  KDE and stuff>
<_4strO> boyke: kubuntu use KDE and Xubuntu xfce
<bill_k> xubuntu is based on xfce, kubuntu is based on kde
<bill_k> or what he said :D
<Kubuntu_noob> is xfce pretty nice?
<boyke> o ic hihihihihi
<bobbob101685> Alonea: the light came on, but when I tried connecting it stayed at 28% configuring device, and after a reboot, the light is off
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: pretty light
<bill_k> xfce is nice and really fast
<dasnipa> Kubuntu_noob, xfce is designed to run on old hardware
<boyke> xfce is not full gui right?
<bill_k> yes it is
<Kubuntu_noob> this is pretty slow
<Kubuntu_noob> 366Mhz 128MB TP600
<louieb39c> anyone know the command to repair kde over apt-get?
<dasnipa> Kubuntu_noob, then you might consider xfce... good lord
<levi_> tp?
<_4strO> jaevel: try to boot your linux and wait a long time, it will passing
<trol0s_> why change if it works? :)
<solemnwarning> Hi all
<bill_k> http://www.xubuntu.org/screenshots
<boyke> yes try xubuntu its great to
<louieb39c> kubuntu-noob - you might be better off with fluxbuntu
<dasnipa> Kubuntu_noob, i can respect that though... when i was first experimenting with linux it was on an old 200 mhz p2...
<solemnwarning> Does kubuntu do software mixing by default?
<Kubuntu_noob> however it is fairly tolerable
<Alonea> bobbob1016: you need to add ndiswrapper to the modules file if its not and blacklist bcm43xx in the blacklist file or it won't stick
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: sorry was eating, in response to if it spits any errors it does not, it shows up in a lsmod | grep rt2500
<Alonea> bobbob1016: which card do you specifically have? look under lspci
<bobbob101685> Alonea: one second...
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: lights never go on
<bobbob101685> Alonea: hardware database?
<Alonea> adept just did a smart thing for once. if I choose "purge" instead of "uninstall" it uninstalls the "network-manager" and "knetworkmanager" without removing anything else
<bobbob101685> no, one second
<solemnwarning> Anyone know?
<boyke> i think linux community now must consentrate on game developing
<solemnwarning> boyke: I disagree
<boyke> so linux is more powerfull then m...oft...
<bobbob101685> Alonea: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<_4strO> solemnwarning: what do you mean by software mixing
<solemnwarning> I think game developers should write portable code and make linux binaries, or release the source
<solemnwarning> Like UT
<solemnwarning> Software audio mixing
<levi_> Any idea if themes found on KDE look,org will work with Kubuntu?
<Mad_Dawg> bobob, you should try the link i provided earlier, that is the same card i have
<boyke> solemwarning: i agree
<boyke> but how can make game developers change to linux?
<solemnwarning> Allowing more then 1 audio stream to be played through a cheap soundcard
<Alonea> bobbob1016:ok, that one link that Mad_Dawg gave you might better serve you. Have you tried it?
<solemnwarning> boyke: Switch more users
<_4strO> levi_: it should
<solemnwarning> They'll have more pressure to write portable games as more people switch
<Alonea> bobbob1016: will be right back
<intelikey> i found a bug.  i do believe.    in the LTS    i can login with upper or lower case
<boyke> yes but i think that is the key
<voidmage> Does openoffice not listen to the compose key?
<_4strO> intelikey: normal
<boyke> if linux can find a way to attract game developers
<rrmm> intelikey: wazzup?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that's not a bug, its a "feature" :)
<boyke> then linux become the superior os
<_4strO> intelikey:only in the login name
<bobbob101685> Mad_Dawg: could you paste it again, I had issues and had to reboot, that is why I addeed the 85 to my name
<Mad_Dawg> one sec
<louieb39c> anyone know how to repair kde?
<solemnwarning> boyke: It's already a superior system
<intelikey> _4strO hitmanWilly ROOT  ?
<boyke> i mean for games
<intelikey> _4strO hitmanWilly  in console ?
<solemnwarning> Yeah
<Mad_Dawg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
* solemnwarning hopes he'll be able to get warhammer online running when it comes out
<apus> so can anyone tell me how to force the system tray to take up less space, by using the smaller icons
<intelikey> login: ROOT
<intelikey> TTY24 [ROOT@~] 
<_4strO> intelikey: dont understand ...
<Mad_Dawg> if you follow the commands exactly as he states it should only take a couple of minutes max
<trol0s_> I'm new to linux and installed ubuntu feisty, but now I see I would like more options and customiszations.. should I install kubuntu instead?
* rrmm waves to intelikey 
<rrmm> trol0s_: install beryl
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, is it the ACTUAL root acct or just another one named ROOT?
<Mad_Dawg> does anyone know of the proper commands i should use to get java, and the mozilla plugin, via command line for 7.04
<_4strO> trol0s_: try
<rrmm> Mad_Dawg: get the restricted package
<trol0s_> beryl? hm
<BluesKaj> hey gents ..my / partition seems corrupted ...it tells me apt is missing as is Xorg , so i can't reconfigure xserver-xorg in oder to boot into the login scrn ...running on the live cd right now .../home is in a separate partition but I'm still not sure how to proceed to reinstall the OS on to the / partition.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly there is nothing named ROOT .
<_4strO> trol0s_: you will never know exept if you try ;)
<Mad_Dawg> rrmm: how should i go about doing that, i am a linux noob
<intelikey> TTY24 [ROOT@~]  LS
<intelikey> TTY24 [ROOT@~] 
<bill_k> intelikey, remember me with the bluetooth issue?  still having it :(
<intelikey> everything is upper case in there.
<bill_k> lol
<rrmm> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i know, but could a ROOT acct have been created somehow? it would be technically possible, but yes, that's a pretty good security bug
<boyke> solemnwarning: linux is superior without a game
<solemnwarning> intelikey: The uppercase thing is somthing to do with an old UNIX thing
<intelikey> bill_k sorry to hear.
<trol0s_> _4strO: hehe true
<intelikey> solemnwarning i'm all ears
<solemnwarning> I'm not sure what the puropse is, but some old UNIX system acted like that if you used an uppercase username
<rrmm> Mad_Dawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Alonea> yay! it works now. Ok, I found that if I choose "purge" in adept instead of remove/uninstall, it will remove knetworkmanager and network-manager leaving everything else alone
<Kubuntu_noob> So xcfe might detect my TP600 sound hardware?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, if you really want to test, try different combos ie rooT, Root, RooT, etc
<bill_k> intelikey, any other things you can think of trying?   what confuses me is that  the kbd works fine in bios /grub
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: if Kubuntu do, Xubuntu will do too
<BluesKaj> intelikey was that TTY cmnd aimed at me?
<rrmm> Mad_Dawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java thats for java
<intelikey> BluesKaj no.
<Kubuntu_noob> kubuntu doesn't though
* rrmm pokes bill_k 
<Kubuntu_noob> I also went through this process of modifying files alsa-base or something
<bill_k> rrmm, why?
<intelikey> bill_k not really.  i'm not much use when i have something as big as this stairing me in the face.
<Kubuntu_noob> found in a forum
<Kubuntu_noob> that didn't work either.
<_4strO> :/
<Mad_Dawg> rrmm: thanks
<supernix> Hi
<bill_k> intelikey, ok, no problem
<BluesKaj> how do i install just the OS on / , don't nedd /home , since it's already installed on it's own partition ?
<Kubuntu_noob> somebody said they got sound to work on kubuntu with TP600
<BluesKaj> err need
<intelikey> hitmanWilly TTY24 [ROOT@~]  GREP -IE ROOT /ETC/PASSWD
<intelikey> ROOT:X:0:0:ROOT:***
<intelikey> it's real root  it's just an upper cased console
<solemnwarning> intelikey: yes
<supernix> I tried changing the graphic settings for my video card and monitor and after I clicked on test it just gave me a black X and very small white and black dots in the background
<Kubuntu_noob> My goal is to be able to survive 100% without windows
<Kubuntu_noob> not there yet
<supernix> How do I get it to go back or fix this ?
<intelikey> it works for any user.
<intelikey> TTY24 [GREG@~]  LS /
<intelikey> BIN   DEV  HOME  MEDIA  OPT   ROOT  SYS  USR
<intelikey> BOOT  ETC  LIB   MNT    PROC  SBIN  TMP  VAR
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: still here?
<hitmanWilly> rrmm, yeah
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: if you're not a player it will be easy
<Mad_Dawg> mine as well, but i believe that is a little off, my second choice is to run only GameXP from games on my pc, and linux with vmware and xp from my laptop
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmm that IS weird...
<Kubuntu_noob> game player?
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: just buy some RAM and put beryl, you will never close your linux :p
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hold on, let me try
<Kubuntu_noob> beryl?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, same for me on feisty
<trol0s_> it uses more ram?
<rrmm> bah, lots of people having trouble with feisty and wlan
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it's really confusing.   cause there is a differance in  LS  and  LS  one is upper case and the other lower case....
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i wonder if that works on other distros?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly idk.
<_4strO> Kubuntu_noob: http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/beryl/video/x14e96_a7v-kubuntu-beryl-kibadock-fyre
<intelikey> TTY24 [ROOT@~]  LS
<intelikey> -BASH: LS: COMMAND NOT FOUND
<intelikey> TTY24 [ROOT@~]  LS
<intelikey> BIN  LOCAL
<intelikey> see   ^
<apus> so can anyone tell me how to force the system tray to take up less space, by using the smaller icons
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, did you notice it caps EVERYTHING?
<bobbob1016> Mad_Dawg: I have the light on now, but my when I try to connect, the balloon stays on 28% configuring device
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes that's what i was just pointing out  ^
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok
<levi_> ...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it all appears as upper but you can caps lock and it's true upper  though there is no visable diff
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmm very weird indeed...
<rrmm> LS: command not found
<levi_> Anyone know of a .rar extractor for Kubuntu?
<rrmm> 7zip?
<flaccid> !find unrar
<ubotu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<_4strO> levi_: ark
<flaccid> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<flaccid> !info ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 292 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<levi_> ark doesnt work
<flaccid> why?
<_4strO> levi_: sudo apt-get install unrar (before)
<rrmm> u need rar support for ark at first
<intelikey> rrmm but you did an upper case LS i did both upper and lower case LS  though they looked exactly alike.
<rrmm> psh
<Mad_Dawg> bobbob1016: ok, sounds like that fix might not work for you, give me one second to finish working on my java problem, and i'll look it up and see if i can help you
* levi_ is currently fixing broken ackages
<levi_> *p
<rrmm> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<levi_> ??? uhh
<levi_> "Removing kubuntu-desktop"
<levi_> Could that be a problem?
<_4strO> levi_: if it only remove this package no
<Mad_Dawg> bobbob1016: does you wireless show bars, or does it act like you have no signal?
<bobbob1016> levi_: that seems like a problem, but kubuntu-desktop is just a list saying "all this should be installed" from what I understand
<_4strO> but be carefull that he didn't remove all kde packages
<bobbob1016> Mad_Dawg: it shows about 50%
<levi_> I ran sudo apt-get -f install
<bobbob1016> Mad_Dawg: in the network thing, when I click it
<levi_> so probably just the package?
<Mad_Dawg> bobbob1016: i'm not sure then, when i had the problem, it went from showing 0% to showing 90% and working instantly, i think you might have to use ndiswrapper
<_4strO> levi_: you ran sudo apt-get -f install and he propose you to remove kubuntu-desktoip ?
<levi_> no just did it.
<levi_> Never asked me
<Mad_Dawg> be back in a min, have to reboot
<bobbob1016> Mad_Dawg: I was, then I reinstalled feisty, just to make sure everything was clean, and tried this way
<_4strO> levi_: dont need to remove this
<levi_> Was it fatal to do so?
<_4strO> nop
<Levi> dang.. thats taken
<Levi-> Okay
<_4strO> Levi: just dont forget to reinstall it before next upgrade (in about 6 month) ;)
<rrmm> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Levi-> why cant I now?
<rrmm> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<_4strO> Levi-: noway, it will remember you
<apus> can anyone tell me how to force small icons in the task bar
<rrmm> apus: needs to be in the theme
<Levi-> Wtf it uninstalled kaffiene? *sp
<_4strO> apus: just reduce the bar weight
<_4strO> apus: just reduce the bar height
<Levi-> *sigh
<Levi-> how do you spell it correctly?
<_4strO> Levi-: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ...
<trol0s_> is there any way to turn off touchpad tap-to-click in kubuntu?
<apus> _4str0: no, I like the bar this high, I just dont think that the system try needs 2 inches of my screen to show 6 icons
<_4strO> apus: dont know
<Levi-> thanks
<apus> there are ZERO options in "configure system tray"
<_4strO> trol0s_: i want it too :) or just manage the sensibility :p
* Levi- prays his internet connection lasts 
<apus> can anyone tell me how to force small icons in the task bar
<apus> sorry not the task bar, the system tray
<trol0s_> _4strO, hmm so there isn't eh? really big problem for me here in ubuntu..
<trol0s_> typing is almost impossible
<_4strO> trol0s_: ^^
<_4strO> trol0s_: i never finf really
<_4strO> trol0s_: never search
<_4strO> i suppose there is one
<Toyd> trol0s_,  stop trolling
<Toyd> trol0s_,  you troll
<Toyd> ;p
<Mad> _4str0: what were those commands to clear my cache in apt-get again, i'm sorry i'll be writing them down this time
<theringmaster> I use a trackball and when I scroll sideways in opera, it goes back in history
<theringmaster> is there a way to stop this
<_4strO> Mad: sudo apt-get clean
<Mad> _4str0: thanks
<_4strO> in fact you can clean manualyy in the /var/cache/apt/ directory
<trol0s_> Toyd: woot :P
<trol0s_> Toyd, fact is, there is no option for it in ubuntu, seems to be a bug of some sort.. I tought maby kubuntu with it's more elaborate options would have something for it
<czer323> kubuntu is rock'n my socks.
<theringmaster>  I use a trackball and when I scroll sideways in opera, it goes back in history
<Toyd> its frustrating my pants
<trol0s_> Toyd, that was the first time anyone has called me a troll.. confused me :D
<Toyd> czer323,
<theringmaster> how do I stop this
<czer323> Toyd: oh yes, it did that to me too.  Then, I figured it out.
<trol0s_> theringmaster, ah I read about that too while searching for my touchpad problem.. don't remember the solution tho :)
<theringmaster> could you look for it
<_4strO> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !trol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evfreshman2025> someone help me with installing Java Please
<_4strO> evfreshman2025: plugin java ?
<evfreshman2025> i need step by step assisitance, not a stupid website
<evfreshman2025> Yeah
<Mad> thanks to all that helped me, java is now working, i am still having troubles with vmware player
<_4strO> Mad: try xen
<Mad> it says that it has not been correctly configured with the kernel, anyone have any suggestions?
<trol0s_> theringmaster, looking
<czer323> theringmaster: sounds like a mouse gesture.  Opera can hold a certain key, move the mouse direction (back/forward) and then go back in history, or forward.
<Mad> _4str0: does it work properly with vmware files if needed? i will be needed to transfer some at times for school/work purposes
<evfreshman2025> _4str0: Can you help?
<trol0s_> theringmaster, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad#Horizontal_Scroll_Issues_with_Firefox
<_4strO> evfreshman2025: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 Java plugin for firefox
<apus> my soundcard, mouse, and system tray need fixing, I have asked the questions over and over, no one seems to help, where else can I go for help
<theringmaster> I am not using firefox
<rrmm> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<trol0s_> hehe I know, but that's what I found earlier today :P
<theringmaster> This is happening in opera
<evfreshman2025> okay now how do i install Java the program?
<rrmm> !java | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bobby> how do i enable the restricted nvidia driver
<BenPA> hi all ... I got a quick question ... I just re-install 6.10 and now have an error "cannot open theme file ... /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kunbuntu"  any clue how I can reinstall or correct this ... thanks
<TheCreationist> I'm still having a problem getting sound working since upgrading to Feisty.  I've run through all the troubleshooting tutorials I could find and everything seems fine (Ubuntu recognizes my device, driver, etc.)  Anyone have any ideas?
<Mad> thanks again all, i must leave, but i look forward to being the one helping instead of the noob asking at some point in time
<BenPA> hi all ... I got a quick question ... I just re-install 6.10 and now have an error "cannot open theme file ... /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kunbuntu"  any clue how I can reinstall or correct this ... thanks
<trol0s_> BenPA, yeah you spelled kubuntu wrong? ;P
<bobby> any help with enableing navidia driver
<_4strO> trol0s_: sudo apt-get install ksynaptics
<BenPA> sorry
<trol0s_> _4strO, it solves it!?
<snarfer> What is adept?
<snarfer> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<snarfer> Ah
<BenPA> hi all ... I got a quick question ... I just re-install 6.10 and now have an error "cannot open theme file ... /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu"  any clue how I can reinstall or correct this ... thanks
<apus> whats the command to comment all selected lines in kate
<theringmaster> here is a thread to the problem i am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<TheCreationist> I'm still having a problem getting sound working since upgrading to Feisty.  I've run through all the troubleshooting tutorials I could find and everything seems fine (Ubuntu recognizes my device, driver, etc.)  Anyone have any ideas?
<trol0s_> _4strO, I'll try it after installing kubuntu now :)
<BenPA> trol0s any clue about my problem ... I know my spelling needs some work :)
<_4strO> trol0s_: dont it's not the good one :p
<snarfer> How do I add beryl-manager to my startup items?
<TheCreationist> Okay, so apparently Feisty doesn't recognize as much hardware as Edgy did... after upgrading I suddenly don't have a cd burner now?  Anyone?
<_4strO> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<trol0s_> BenPA, I installed linux for the first time yesterday, I have no frickin idea :D
<BenPA> ahhh ok
<apus> how do I comment all selected lines in kate?
<_4strO> !autostart | snarfer
<ubotu> snarfer: please see above
<BenPA> hi all ... I got a quick question ... I just re-install 6.10 and now have an error "cannot open theme file ... /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu"  any clue how I can reinstall or correct this ... thanks
<_4strO> apus: ctrl + d
<apus> _4strO: doesn't work
<rrmm> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<_4strO> apus: cause kate did'nt know how to comment in this file (eg xorg.conf)
<theringmaster> ne help for my problem?
<_4strO> BenPA: sudio apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_4strO> BenPA: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> Hey, since upgrading to Feisty, Ubuntu no longer sees my cd-burner.  How can I fix this??
<BenPA> ok thanks 4strO will try that
<unix_infidel> TheCreationist: from fiesty to?
<unix_infidel> erm, what did you upgrade from?
<snarfer> Thanks
<BluesKaj> ok, Ive reinstalled kubuntu on / , now i'd like to get the /home partition to launch at bootup ...what 's next ?
<TheCreationist> unix_infidel: Edgy.  It was actually a clean install, but everything worked fine in Edgy.
<theringmaster> anyone know about my problem??
<BenPA> I had to re-install 6.10 because 7.04 screwed my networking up really badly
<TheCreationist> BenPA: I'm about to have to go back to 6.10 myself... no sound, no cd burner.  And no one seems to know how to fix the sound, but a lot of people have that problem.
<unix_infidel> TheCreationist: what exact problem are you having, it's not seeing it, what application isnt seeint it?
<_4strO> good n8 all
<TheCreationist> unix_infidel: It's just plain not available.  I have two CD drives...a burner, and a DVD drive.  /dev/ only shows on cdrom.  And using the file manager won't read anything on the disc in my burner.
<unix_infidel> TheCreationist: check your dmesg
<unix_infidel> remember after .18 there's a new way ot assigning all ide devices.
<BenPA> that's what is is to be apart of something new and wonderful ... keep the faith
<theringmaster> so I guess no one knows about my problem.
<TheCreationist> unix_infidel: How would I remember that? lol  I just installed Ubuntu and figured it would work like Edgy.
<TheCreationist> unix_infidel: In my dmesg, what am I looking for?
<bill_k> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BluesKaj> theringmaster, what is your problem ?
<TheCreationist> theringmaster: Instead of constantly asking for help on your "problem," why not tell us what it is?  We may have missed it the first time you told us.
<theringmaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<theringmaster> you guys were here when I ask for help originally
<BluesKaj> not me
<TheCreationist> theringmaster: Even if we were, do you see all that writing in the window?  Like I said, we may have MISSED it ;)
<theringmaster> ok ok
<TheCreationist> How can I debug the problem with Ubuntu not seeing my optical drives??
<jtt> dont get upset if your question is missed wait 10 minutes and ask again
<theringmaster> you can stop saying that now
<BluesKaj> I also have my probs , trying to get /home partition to boot after installing feisty on /
<rrmm> theringmaster: does ur bios see it?
<theringmaster> see what
<rrmm> BluesKaj: make it mount it on boot
<rrmm> bill_k: can u plz help me
<Rictoo> haha
<Rictoo> OpenArena is alot of fun
<BluesKaj> yes rmm , id' like to do that , but how ?
<rrmm> add it to ur fstab
<rrmm> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<BluesKaj> gee thx
<rrmm> if i were to do tht id search google first
<rrmm> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jtt> yeah i didnt know about the linux specific business nice
<theringmaster> can someone help me with this problemhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<jtt> theringmaster, i would be dont use that sort of mouse
<TheCreationist> How can I debug the problem with Feisty not seeing my cd burner?
<facugaich> Hi, how can I prevent kubuntu from checking windows partition at boot?
<jtt> TheCreationist, have you executed this  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and save /etc/X11/xorg.conf FIRST
<TheCreationist> jtt: No... I installed Feisty.  Figured it would work as Edgy did... never read anything about doing what you said.
<jtt> TheCreationist, sorry wrong  the person
<TheCreationist> jtt: ah... k.
<jtt> theringmaster, have you executed this  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and save /etc/X11/xorg.conf FIRST
<theringmaster> that is not my problem
<theringmaster> This is opera specific
<jtt> TheCreationist, first of all execute  lspci -vv > /tmp/vv   edit  /tmp/vv and see if the cd signature is in taht file
<jtt> theringmaster, yes i rememeber you saying that in the beginning so again i cant help as i have never used opera
<rr72> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<TheCreationist> jtt: No, it is not.
<jtt> TheCreationist, then the os is not finding it, does the bios see it what brand Lite-on maybe
<apus> can anyone tell me how to force small icons in the system tray
<theringmaster> ne 1 know how to fix this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<TheCreationist> jtt: Not sure... haven't checked that.  Like I said, I installed Feisty and just now suddenly it doesn't recognize it.  But Windows does and Edgy did.
<jtt> TheCreationist, well sounds like feisty problem
<jtt> TheCreationist, is edgy still on your machine
<TheCreationist> jtt: I know :)
<TheCreationist> jtt: No, it isn't.
<jtt> TheCreationist, do you have edgy Live CD
<TheCreationist> jtt: Well, it's all scratched up... that's what I was trying to burn.
<TheCreationist> jtt: I have a whole bunch of Dapper cd's though
<jtt> TheCreationist, thus the problem
<jtt> TheCreationist, was the dvd seen in dapper
<TheCreationist> jtt: I don't remember... I only used dapper for a couple days before going to Edgy
<TheCreationist> and that was a long time ago
<jtt> thec does the scratched edgy boot at all
<jtt> TheCreationist, does the scratched edgy boot at all
<theringmaster> any help for this problem???? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<TheCreationist> jtt: Yes, but it can't install
<rr72> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems isnt loading :(
<rr72> my hawking hwp54g pci wifi card isnt working after feisty upgrade, any ideas? uses rt2500 chipset, shows up in lsmod, modprobe loads module but still cant connect to network
<jtt> TheCreationist, ok dont worry about install  just boot and sudo the command I gave you and see that the signature of the DVD is might help us find out more about it
<TheCreationist> rr72: Yes, but that's a known problem ;)
<rr72> hehe
<jtt> TheCreationist, thus the answer and rr72 where is the answer or does it yet exist
<rr72> is fiesty using all rt modules?
<facugaich> My system tray icons are bigger than they should, anyone know how to fix this?
* rr72 pokes 00
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> what's the name of the file that contains all of the mounting information?
<jtt> facugaich, i see pixel size in panel config menu mine is set at 48 pixels and are correct size
<the_ringmaster> anyone have a solution for this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<jtt> Rictoo, /etc/fstab
<Rictoo> thanks <3
<leafw> any ideas on how to retrieve relevant data from the logs, after rebooting a crashed laptop?
<jtt> the_ringmaster, looks like no one is stepping up to the plate on that one
<leafw> firefox + wireless made it freeze completely, and I had to power it down
<facugaich> jtt, I just deleted the system tray and put it again, its fixed but know there are icons misiong :S
<facugaich> missing*
<jtt> facugaich, i would have deleted it  restart x server and see it they come back
<jtt> facugaich, are u running nvida drivers
<dhorn> Does anyone know how to change the text color on the kicker?
<facugaich> jtt, nope open source ATI
<jtt> facugaich, ok just wondered as there are a few issues what nvidia
<jtt> facugaich, did you restart X Server
<jtt> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<facugaich> jtt, nope, will do
<rr72> how do i get my wifi card working again in kubuntu? it worked in edgy, upgraded to feisty and doesnt work
<uzip> hi
<facugaich> jtt: they got big again :S
<the_ringmaster> somebody? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417751
<facugaich> jtt, don't you happen to know how to change the default resolution of the session manager (don't know if it's called that, where you put username and password)
<jtt> facugaich, right mouse click somewhere in the blank area of the kicker and select panel configure
<jtt> facugaich, configure panel, arrangements, see what size the pixels are
<facugaich> jtt, 48
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<jtt> facugaich, that is what mine is and they are fine so I have run out of ideas, unless you want to reduce pixels say to 38 or 40 and see if there is a change
<hybrid_2> I want to set VNC up on my account that's currently logged in on the console
<hybrid_2> (remotely)
<rr72> hybrid_2~ ever hear of X11 forwading?
<hybrid_2> rr72: no I Havn't, could you please assist me, i'd really appreciate it
<facugaich> jtt, it's ok, thank you anyway. how about my other question?
<jtt> facugaich, what was the other question
<facugaich> jtt, don't you happen to know how to change the default resolution of the session manager (don't know if it's called that, where you put username and password)
<rr72> hybrid_2~ its X over ssh, u just need to forward it so then u can run firefix on command line remotely and it pops up a browser in ur local X server
<rr72> i don't know what u want tho
<the_ringmaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<jtt> facugaich, login screen  is it too large or too small
<facugaich> jtt, none, it deafults to 1280x1024 and I want it in 1024x768, else it screws with my monitor
<jtt> facugaich, hold on a sec
<rr72> anyone know wifi modules inside and out?
<the_ringmaster> any opera users out there
<jtt> facugaich, once you login is the screen resol waht you want
<facugaich> jtt, yep,
<jtt> facugaich, i am not all that good w/X so no I cant answer your question
<facugaich> jtt, no problem. Do you know something about beryl?
<jtt> facugaich, no again have not used it but see a lot of talk about it here
<ferger> my internet has been pretty slow ever since i installed a few days ago, do i need some drivers or something?
<hybrid_2> rr72: can you explain a little bit more..
<hybrid_2> rr72: I have ssh to the box right now
<hybrid_2> rr72: VNC etc etc is all installed
<hybrid_2> rr72: just need to know how to configure   it so i can login to the currently logged in user (console)
<ferger> i installed kubuntu for the first time a few days ago and my interent has been really slow
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Why won't K3b rip to mp3?
<joel> hello everyone
<rr72> Kr4t05~ mp3 cds are datra cds with mp3 as files
<Kr4t05> rr72: ... This is an audio CD I'm ripping...
<joel> My xserver doesn't want to start. What is the name of the app that helps you reconfig the xorg.conf file? Thanks
<Kr4t05> I'm not your standard *ubuntu idiot, I know my way around.
<hybrid_2> rr72: you around?
<rr72> Kr4t05~ ubuntu doesnt come with that stuff as default
<rr72> u need to get it
<rr72> hybrid_2~ sorry, i am working on my own problems right now
<Kr4t05> Oh... Good lord...
<jtt> facugaich, look in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  looks like it has the login screen fonts
<hybrid_2> rr72: when your free, could you let me know?
<the_ringmaster> any help here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<rr72> Kr4t05~ only reson i said that was that that happend to me, i was trying toi rip mp3s to a cd and didnt know it was data
<rr72> hybrid_2~ really sorry but its getting late
<joel> Can someone say joel so that I can see if I can get some type of notice when someone replys to me? thanks
<rr72> no joel
<jtt> joel, joel
<joel> thanks
<Kr4t05> rr72: I have lame, libxine, libk3b2-mp3, and most, If not all, other "grey-area" codecs installed...
<rr72> hybrid_2~ sorry but i need to go to now
<jtt> joel  execute  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rr72> Kr4t05~ sorry have to go to bed now
<rr72> night all
<rr72> sorry that i can't help
<the_ringmaster> quit telling people to do that
<excitatory> what is the command the Storage Media panel applet uses to 'Safely Remove' a device?  it doesn't seem like just pumount, since i see a graphical progress bar pop up when i do it.. or is that just a feature of kubuntu?
<the_ringmaster> can somebody reproduce this for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419215
<flaccid> the_ringmaster: do not repeat please.
<biodeath666> hello
<jtt> !kops
<biodeath666> is anyone around
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<nixternal> jtt: ?
<jtt> nixternal, just looking at list
<nixternal> please don't abuse it, no need to look at the list, if you need to, msg the bot
<jtt> nixternal, ok how do i msg the bot to see the list little new to irc
<nixternal> /msg username blah
<dasnipa> jtt, /msg ubotu
<nixternal> don't know why you need to see the list though, unless you are planning on collecting a list
<dasnipa> nixternal, watch out you are being stalked
<jtt> nixternal, just curious what exactly does  ! k o p s  do anyhow
<nixternal> it calls the channel operators in cases of an emergency
<jtt> nixternal, ok my mistake i saw it done the other night and did not understand its implications will lay off
<hitmanWilly> its a hit list ! :)
<nixternal> haha
<dennister> anyone have any prediction(s) as to when the rush might be over and the repos more reliable?
<jtt> nixternal, thanks
<hitmanWilly> dennister, they're pretty stable right now, at least for me
<hitmanWilly> dennister, or at least the us ones are
<dennister> well that's good to know...someone at ubuntu-ca was just complaining about another server being down up here
<dennister> and i'd been hearing about server overloads for days ;)
<Flonker> anybody having problems with firefox under feisty?
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, what exactly is the issue?
<jtt> dennister, i cant get to   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Flonker> core dumps on me
<Flonker> which is weird
<Flonker> worked under edgy ok
<Flonker> just finished up my feisty upgrade
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, core as in the kernel?
<Flonker> core dump as in seg fault
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, ok, but that is weird
<excitatory> what is the command the Storage Media panel applet uses to 'Safely Remove' a device?  it doesn't seem like just pumount, since i see a graphical progress bar pop up when i do it.. or is that just a feature of kubuntu?
<Flonker> i know
<dennister> jtt: if ur close to canada or the us, try the mirror at: http://mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages
* Flonker upgraded via apt-get
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, i would say remove and reinstall Firefox
<jtt> dennister, thanks will do
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, failing that, run a mem test
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, its possible you have a dying ram chip, i always get that error anytime my ram dies on me
<Flonker> i just bought this set
<Flonker> not a month ago
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, ok, probably not that then
<Flonker> what's the linux memtest utility?  command line
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, its an option under grub
<Flonker> oh, ok
<hitmanWilly> it boots into a seperate memtest kernel
<Flonker> tryin to do a reinstall
<hitmanWilly> ok, see if that helps
<Flonker> did sudo apt-get clean
<Flonker> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Flonker> we'll see if that does it
<Alonea> how do you play a mp3 off of an external harddrive (its usb)? every program I have tried either locks up or doesn't play the song at all.
<hitmanWilly> Flonker, if that doesn't work, id say backup your bookmarks and apt-get purge it
<Flonker> 'k
<yoshi> anyone using a Linksys WRT54GP2?
<Flonker> looks like that might have done it, willy
<Flonker> it's updating my addons now
<purpleposeidon> yoshi: I'm using one, I think
<hitmanWilly> ok, good
<yoshi> purpleposeidon: did yours come with a vonage lock?
<Flonker> thanxx dood, musta just saved the deb off to a rough spot on the disc
<purpleposeidon> yoshi: the model is close, it's the same, -P2, and no.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, probably got corrupted during download actually
<Alonea> ok, actually, it wont play ANY music file. just tried one from my normal hdd
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, do you have read/write access on it for your normal acct?
<twins01> hai everyone
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: umm. i guess. I can move, delete, etc. files to it. I just tried an mp3 from my /home/alonea folder and amarok wont play it either? Did something get deleted or is no longer functional when I upgraded to fiesty
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, make sure that you have mp3 support setup
<ses1959_> i have a ntfs drive on a usb connection and it shows up when turned on but when i click open it does nothing
<ses1959_> i tried to mount and have ng-3 installed
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jermain> ses1959 i have the same problem
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: how do I do that again? everything use to be fine before I upgraded. (i did upgrade, not install from cd)
<hitmanWilly> ubotu has the link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has the link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, or just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hitmanWilly> that's a meta package that keeps support for all that updated
<ses1959_> jermain ok tried all i could find on wiki and web but no help
<ses1959_> windows can see it fine
<jermain> ses1959_ you have to mount it
<jermain> i just dont know how :/
<ses1959_> have tired
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, I will try that...I wonder what else isn't working any more after the upgrade that I have to fix
<ses1959_> how do i mount
<jermain> i know how to do it for a cd rom but
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, possibly flash and dvd playback
<ses1959_> i used sudo sdb1 with codes but did not mount
<jermain> i dunno how to mount anything else
<jermain> :(
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_, sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>
<jermain> my ext hd appears
<jermain> !
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, though I don't watch dvds on here...actually, I don't think I ever got it to play dvds. its the rare occasion anyways. what do you use to rip cds to mp3s on here?
<hitmanWilly> feisty has pretty good automount support
<jermain> thanks hitmanWilly
<ses1959_> using feisty and install the ntfs file from adept manager
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, about 20 different apps:) i think amarok will do it
<hitmanWilly> i use sound juicer myself
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: really? I tried that KAudioCreator a couple times and could not get it to work
<ses1959_> when using konqueror get window to pick program to use but could not one to work
<ses1959_> used find file
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, it a gnome app but seems to work the best for me (pkg sound-juicer)
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, actually, k3b might be able to do it too
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, yes, k3b will rip cds
<loomer> morgen
<loomer> jemand da, der deutsch spricht und mir 1-2 fragen beantworten kann?
<hitmanWilly> !de | loomer
<ubotu> loomer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<loomer> thx
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok. will have to try that sometime.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, yes, ripping right now :)
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, I still can't get it to play music...I have libxine1-ffmpeg and all the mplayer binary codecs. and I did that one thing you told me. what is missing?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, hmm, nothing plays?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, that may be an alsa issue
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: nothing. and its mp3s. I have tried in beep media player, kaffiene, and amarok.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, do you get any sound at all?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, from anything?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: yeah, I get sound. the startup music. its just when players try to play the music, they lock up. the progress bar never moves
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, try adjusting the settings to force the players to use alsa
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: under Xine or movieplayer?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, in amarok its under engine in configure
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, setup output plugin to alsa
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: nope. doesn't help.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, try different output plugin settings and see if any of them work
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok. don't think it will help though. but will try.
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<hybrid_2> I want to set VNC up on my account that's currently logged in on the console
<hybrid_2> (remotely)
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: hey, would this have anything to do with anything? A lot of times the crash handler thing says "artsd" crashes. i dunno what that is
<hitmanWilly> artsd is the kde sound daemon iirc
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: what does iirc mean?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, it actually crashes when you try to play mp3's?
<hitmanWilly> iirc = if i remember correctly
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: no, when I startup my computer I think the artsd comes up. Now, when I play a mp3, the program locks up and I have to terminate it.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, try disabling the kde system sounds, should be under system settings, sounds
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: and its in every progrogram
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, the sound daemon may be causing a conflict
<apus> how do I make it so that when the system boots it runs a command
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: wont unchecking the "enable the sound system" disable all sound?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, no, just the kde system sounds, the actual sound module is loaded at kernel level
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, media player programs access that
<dthacker> HymnToLife:
<dthacker> argh
<dthacker> hybrid_2: do you have a question?
<surgy> can someone help me install my nvidia video card driver on feisty, i read what ubotu had to say, but i cant seam to figure out the feisty instructions, will someone help me please?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: nope.
<Toyd> hitmanWilly, :)
<dthacker> apus: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<hitmanWilly> Toyd, ?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: though its doing better. the progress bar moves a bit, stops, then jumps up a few seconds, but no sound.
<surgy> hitmanWilly: hi
<hybrid_2> dthacker: yes, I am logged into a a PC through console at home, VNC is setup but not configured for that user.. I want to be able to connect to that user and view that console session
<ses1959_> jermain found good web site about mounting usb hard drive
<ses1959_> http://www.smorgasbord.net/book/export/html/195
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, well, im not sure what the issue is then
<hitmanWilly> surgy: hello
<ses1959_> i got my hd to mount but have a permission problem now
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, sounds like an alsa problem maybe
<dthacker> hybrid_2: having never played with VNC, I would imagine you sudo to root on the target machine, configure the user you wish to view, and then back out an connect to that user
<hitmanWilly> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<surgy> hitmanWilly: mind helping me again brother?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: i usually use oss
<ses1959_> it is now showing on media list but to click it I do not have permission
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, i don't think feisty has actuall oss, i belive its emulated thru alsa
<hitmanWilly> surgy: whats up
<ses1959_> i used the chmod 777 on the file but still have a permission error
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ah, ok, it says there ensure "arts" is running? and artsd keeps crashing, so I assume its related/
<surgy> hitmanWilly: "<surgy> can someone help me install my nvidia video card driver on feisty, i read what ubotu had to say, but i cant seam to figure out the feisty instructions, will someone help me please?"
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, arts was crashing? sorry, missed that, yeah, that's the problem right there
<hitmanWilly> surgy: sorry missed it
<ses1959_> can i run a chmod on sdb1 that is the drive that is now mounted?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, when I click on  "test sound" I don't hear anything
<surgy> hitmanWilly: np can you assist me?
<jtt> ses1959_, yes you can
<hitmanWilly> surgy, use nvidia on feisty, so yes :)
<hitmanWilly> surgy, what exactly is the issue?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, or where in the install are you having problems?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: i cant find those entrys in my kmenu
<apus> how do I add a script to execute when i login
<hitmanWilly> surgy, the best way to do it is from the cmd line
<dthacker> apus: did you see the link I sent you?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: look at the tutorial at the feisty instructions, i cannot seam to find those entrys in my kmenu
<apus> dthacker I got disconnected
<surgy> hitmanWilly: the old way from edgy then?
<_ron> Hello, How can I change a "always do this action" selection?
<dthacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<hitmanWilly> surgy, should still work
<dthacker> apus:^^^^^^
<mrdlouisd> is gzip as reliable as rar in compression?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, i didn't even know there was a special way to do it for feisty
<surgy> hitmanWilly: its the "should" that scares me, you know what it took for me to get feisty up.
<Scott_> quick question to the group - how do you upgrade from dapper straight to feisty? ...somewhere i wasnt paying attention when edgy came out apparently...
<surgy> hitmanWilly: you should check the tut
<dthacker> apus: halfway down the page it discusses adding bootup scripts
<hitmanWilly> surgy, i used the cmd line w/ no problems
<surgy> !nvidia | hitmanWilly
<ubotu> hitmanWilly: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_ron> scott_ the only way to do that is to reinstall if the root is on a seperate partition
<mrdlouisd> !cmds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrdlouisd> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_ron> scott_ otherwise, you are going to have to update to edgy, then feisty.
<Scott_> thanks _ron
<_ron> scott_ no problem :)
<_ron> Can anyone help me with my default action problem?
<Scott_> kinda thought that would be the route, but thats ok... Im totally new to linux (ok off and on) and kubuntu just locked it in for me...
<hitmanWilly> surgy, ok, do NOT use that automated tool, all it does is try to pick the right driver for your card
<Scott_> well, and Vista locked in it for me too... ;)
<_ron> scott_ it is not that bad, I actually just did it myself from breezy to feisty (for my father in law)
<dsmith_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_ron> scott_ vista... lol
<hitmanWilly> surgy, the instructions were written for gnome anyway
<surgy> hitmanWilly: ahhh, thank you
<Alonea> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> _ron: is this on a menu?
<hitmanWilly> !artsd
<theshadow> Alright, in Feisty I accidently removed my task back and now I don't know how to get it back all I can find is an "External Task Bar" can anyone give me a hand?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> hitmanWilly: i forgot that pos os still exsisted
<apus> dthacker got it
<dsmith_> !vista
<_ron> dthacker: is what on a menu?
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<surgy> hitmanWilly: well pos windows manager anyways
<hitmanWilly> :)
<apus> can someone explain chmod 777 doesn't that corespond to rwr-rwx-rwx
* hitmanWilly uses blackbox
<Scott_> badvista.org lol...have to see this...
<dthacker> _ron: default action?
<flaccid> chmod is read, write and execute for all users -rwxrwxrwx
<_ron> dthacker: OH lol... I accidentally selected the wrong action when I plug in a camera, and I want to change it now. Any ideas?
<apus> so, isn't that unsafe?
<hitmanWilly> surgy: what model card are you running, or at least what driver version did you use on edgy?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: ok i got the I386 version of feisty, that means i need linux-restricted-module-386 correct?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: glx
<flaccid> apus: it is unsafe for some files
<hitmanWilly> surgy, just apt-get install nvidia-glx and it will get all the neccessary depends
<flaccid> obviously
<flaccid> but totally safe if that was the intention. eg. to share a file to all users
<hitmanWilly> ie restricted modules etc
<apus> flaccid, but if its a script run at boot, 777 means anyone could edit it
<hitmanWilly> surgy or should anyway
<dthacker> _ron: hmmm, somewhere in systems settings, but my laptop is down atm and I'm stuck on a SuSE box.
<surgy> hitmanWilly: no it wont, or at least it didnt last time, i struggled for weeks on end with crashing xserver till i figured out i didnt have the correct module
<dsmith_> Mark Shuttleworth & Ubuntu, for those that want to check this out...  Brief interview with Mark Shuttleworth, founder of the Ubuntu Foundation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke-kel9zOFo
<apus> its root-user-usergroup right?
<flaccid> apus: thats correct. 777 anyone can write to it
<apus> to thats unsafe if anyone can edit a file that is executed at boot
<dthacker> _ron: hang out for 5 min while I boot?
<flaccid> ower|group|world
<_ron> dthacker: sure, thanks!
<flaccid> apus: yes
<surgy> hitmanWilly: but then again i have been plagued by the strangest of problems
<flaccid> apus: google unix permissions and start learning.
<_ron> dthacker: default applications maybe/
<surgy> brb
<apus> well, if I want something to execute at startup, and I link the script in the crontab, what permissions should the script have
<Alonea> does anyone know anything about artsd crashing on startup after fiesty upgrade? I am unable to play music without programs locking up.
<flaccid> apus: that would depend on what the script is and what it is for
<_ron> what is the command to change my default browser in konsole?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, ok, its linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<apus> its just to run a command at start up
<hybrid_2> dthacker: yes, I am logged into a a PC through console at home, VNC is setup but not configured for that user.. I want to be able to connect to that user and view that console session
<hybrid_2> can someone assist?
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<AbortD> when u upgrade in terminal it doesnt auto reboot?
<MuJ> it's not windows you know
<_ron> Can anyone give me the terminal command to select the default web browser?
<hitmanWilly> AbortD, no, i don't think so, but the only time you really need to is after a kernel upgrade
<flaccid> apus: like i said: [14:13]  <flaccid> apus: that would depend on what the script is and what it is for
<hitmanWilly> everything else is handled on the fly
<apus> flaccid: I told you what it was, its a script to run a command
<dthacker> _ron: don't see a setting to change, still digging
<jtt> apus he is asking what command?
<_ron> dthacker: thanks
<MuJ> _ron: for firefox you'd do: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<apus> what does it matteR? if its 777 anyone could change it to anything they wanted
<apus> thats why its unsafe
<dthacker> _ron: oh joy, I found google ref on how to do it in gnome.....
<jtt> apus that is why he asked?
<flaccid> apus: like i said: [14:13]  <flaccid> apus: that would depend on what the script is and what it is for
<apus> what?
<flaccid> it would help i you told me what sort of command it is
<apus> why does the command matter? its automatically executed at start, so if its 777 any user could change it
<apus> and then when its executed it could mess things up
<flaccid> its about access
<flaccid> and ownership
<_ron> Muj: I found it, but thank you so much.
<flaccid> who needs access to it
<flaccid> if anyone etc.
<flaccid> you really should learn before you make assumptions..
<apus> crontab needs access
<flaccid> wtf is it for apus
<hybrid_2> can someone tell me how I can access my console session via VNC? I am not at the console, but have SSH access.
<flaccid> we don't even know who should own the file because you wan't say what it is for
<apus> jesus, the command it "imwheel"
<apus> and its linked to by crontab
<dthacker> _ron: Look at KDE components under System Settings
<apus> so it starts at boot
<apus> I just need to know what chmod level it needs to be so when the system boots, it will execute
<flaccid> what is imwheel, what does it do and what does it need access to ?
<flaccid> apus: you really don't understand do you
<apus> flaccid, quit treating me like an idiot
<flaccid> i will until you answer the question i need to know
<apus> imwheel is a command, that when I typed in console, with no sudo or anything, does what its supsose to do
<dthacker> _ron: that will get you default apps, still looking for camera question
<flaccid> otherwise i cannot answer your question
<apus> all im trying to do it make it so the command runs each boot
<flaccid> apus: and what does the command actually do
<apus> so I made a script like somsone said, and linked to it with crontab
<apus> its a program
<apus> google it
<flaccid> no im asking you
<apus> the command doens't  need access
<apus> why?
<flaccid> im sick of this
<apus> do you even know my question flaccid?
<Alonea> anyone know how to access the crash handler thing? does it have a history/log of previous crashes?
<apus> your sick of this? you keep calling me an idiot
<flaccid> i do but your're an idiot and won't answer my question, so i can't really help
<apus> the likes of you dont need to be here, and if you know my question, repeat it for me
<hitmanWilly> apus, does imwheel need access to the hdd, cause the hdd is mounted ro until a certain point in the boot process
<apus> hitmanwilly, I dont know, I dont know the interworkings of the program
<hitmanWilly> apus, that may be the problem right there
<Kevlar_Soul> How can I find Real Player in the repositories?
<apus> look, an hour ago I asked someon "how do I make a command execute each login
<Kevlar_Soul> !real player
<jtt> hitmanWilly, looks like imwheel starts after x is running
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apus> he said, make a script, and link to it with crontab
<Kevlar_Soul> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> .xinitrc then ?
<flaccid> apus: its pretty easy. answer what the program does and we can advise suitable permissions.
<apus> so I did, and now im asking what chmod level it needs, because in tuts people keep chmoding files 777 but that seems stupid and unsafe
<jtt> hitmanWilly, dont know just answering your query as to when it needs access etc.
<flaccid> apus: you did not say what imwheel actually does
<hitmanWilly> jtt, ok cool
<apus> flaccid, its a very common program, google it, apparently I dont know enough
<apus> its a mouse thing
<apus> my questio has nothing to do with that
<flaccid> i don't want to google it, i'm asking you. if you want your answer, then you'll need to answer mine
<jtt> jtt  imwheel   Program to support non-standard buttons on new mice.
<apus> my question, is what level does an executable need to be for crontab to be able to execute it
<flaccid> it has everything to do with that.
<flaccid> it needs only +x and read to that user.
<apus> what user?
<flaccid> the user that is calling the binary
<apus> no user!?
<apus> CRONTAB OMG
<flaccid> you havnt even told me which user is running it
<apus> ive said that over and over
<flaccid> don't shout!
<flaccid> you can get crontab to go under any user...
<apus> the automatic at boot sort of thing
<flaccid> like i said it can be run under any user, not just cron
<apus> cron?
<apus> alright flaccid, lets start over
<apus> as it stands, once I get into KDE I need to run "imwheel" from terminal
<apus> I dont want to do that, I want it automatic, what should I do?
<flaccid> what is imwheel and what access does it require?
<Kevlar_Soul> How does one install a .bin file?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<apus> whatever access it has without sudo from terminal after im loged in
<Kevlar_Soul> I need to install RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<_ron> kevlar_soul: make sure you have permissions, then ./ it
<flaccid> apus: simply use autostart. that is the most appropriate. cron is not what you want for this.
<Kevlar_Soul> ./?
<hitmanWilly> apus, link it in ~/.kde/Autosart
<apus> wow, so I asked this question an hour ago
<dthacker> _ron: I'd file a doc bug on this, I don't see it anywhere.
<flaccid> apus: don't complain. just do whats required...
<apus> flaccid, work on your attitdue
<flaccid> apus: stfu. start showing respect to the people that help you!!
<kalorin> Kevlar_Soul: you can likely just bash it
<apus> flaccid, calling someone who is ignorant an idiot is imature
<Kevlar_Soul> sudo bash RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ?
<_ron> Kevlar_Soul chmod +x /path/run.bin
<dthacker> Code of Conduct, please
<flaccid> apus: i've helped you many times and you always act like an idiot
<kalorin> Kevlar_Soul: yeah that'll likely work
<_ron> Kevlar_Soul then ./realplayer10gold.bin
<jtt> dthacker, thanks we needed that
<kalorin> Kevlar_Soul: it's likely a shell script with a tar file embedded in it
<apus> flaccid: so because Im new to linux im an idiot?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, you have to preface the file with ./
<Kevlar_Soul> okay let me try
<flaccid> no because you don't listen to what im' asking and saying makes you the idiot. has nothing to do with being new to linux.
<apus> hitmanwilly, from your experience (as you have helped me also) am I an idiot?
<apus> flaccid, my question was isn't 777 unsafe, because anyone could write to it
<kalorin> apus flaccid's just like that, he's cranky often but he's fairly smart
<apus> and you asked "what command"
<hitmanWilly> im not touching this one with a twenty foot pole...
<kalorin> aw come on, you're a hitman!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<kalorin> no fear, no mercy
<kalorin> heh
<apus> flaccid, it doesn't matter what command Is in the script, because with 777 they could overwrite it with anything, then execute it, and I was asking is that true, therefore unsafe
<flaccid> apus: i advised that it is unsafe.  and which command is important. you don't want to give arbitary perms..
<apus> flaccid: and then you call me an idiot
<flaccid> apus: can you move or
<_ron> dthacker thanks for your help
<flaccid> or do you want to argue for another half hour?
<jtt> gentelmen  let move on and let this drop it set a bad precident
<flaccid> i helped you. so appreciate that and move on.
<dthacker> _ron, sorry I wasn't more.  Please file a doc bug on Launchpad
<apus> flaccid: I want you to admit you completely misunderstood my question, then called me an idiot when I said the command didn't matter, you give any file 777 (as far as I understand) and it doesn't matter what is in it because anyone can make it anything they want
<flaccid> running imwheel on cron on boot won't work because its an X program. so it was imporant that i asked you those questions!!!
<jtt> apus please drop it
<flaccid> apus: i'll admit that you are wrong. now leave me the fuck alone.
<apus> jtt: hes the one calling people trying to convert to kubuntu an idiot
<kalorin> apus, in all fairness, it's hard as hell to follow things on this channel with 8 or 10 conversations going on at a time
<_ron> dthacker How do I do that/
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, i will agree to that
<apus> well can at least someone reafirm that giving  a file 777 is unsafe, regardless of whats in it?
<apus> or is that wrong?
<jtt> apus, i am not taking sides, i am just asking both to stop
<kalorin> he's a bit crusty, but he's here trying to help folks for nothing
<kalorin> it's not worth it
<hitmanWilly> apus, not necessarily, but usually, yes
<jtt> apus, yes it is quite unsafe
<flaccid> apus:  things are not black and white
<kalorin> temp space is generally set so that anyone can write to it
<kalorin> symlinks obviously
<kalorin> there's several things that get 777 and that's just how it is
<apus> so if you go read what I said at 23:21 you will see I said that exact thing, and he immediately started calling me an idiot, saying I dind't understand permissions
<hitmanWilly> for example, a jpeg could be set to that more or less safely
<flaccid> for example you might wanna give 777 on a public ftp or shared folder. but you wont want to give 777 to a process that only requires 755
<kalorin> text files
<kalorin> or a shell script that gets called by another user
<kalorin> that's inviting trouble
<apus> kalorin: so what stops them from making it a script file and executing it?
<flaccid> apus: stfu and move on already.
<dthacker> _ron: log into launchpad (may need to set up account), hit the big bug icon, and then tell them what you want to do, and that you could not locate docs for it in kubuntu docs
<apus> flaccid: your just angry im right
<kalorin> from making a jpg a shell script?
<apus> kalorin a text script
<abortd> i updated to feisty and now i cant load it under the new kernel
<apus> kalorin text file*
<abortd> i have to use the one in edgy
* kalorin ponders this
<abortd> can someone help me?
<flaccid> apus: no i believe in progress
<kalorin> doesn't matter if they do, what matters is who runs it
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, true on that...actually never thought about it
<jtt> abortd, boot in recovery mode see where it stops
<Kevlar_Soul> how do I list folders in terminal?
<vbgunz> Kevlar_Soul: ls
<abortd> see where it stops?
<dthacker> Kevlar_Soul: ls
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, ls
<kalorin> really it's all about who executes the thing, not the permissions on it
<Kevlar_Soul> I type ls I get nothing
<abortd> i try to boot and it doesnt even load
<apus> obviously they cant script commands that need sudo, but they could execute a script from a text file
<abortd> the bar stays at 1%
<Kevlar_Soul> ahhh because Im in root
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, what directory are you in ?
<Kevlar_Soul> sorry
<kalorin> apus, why couldn't they?
<dthacker> Kevlar_Soul: sudo ls -l
<apus> they would need the password?
<jtt> abortd, you mean from the grub menu it wont even start
<abortd> yeah
<abortd> but .17 will
<abortd> .20 wont
<kalorin> I could script up a nice command to format your drive or wget a keylogger down and install and start it
<Phalure> in feisty's kde3.5.6's kcontrol, my "use antialiasing for fonts" checkbox has three states instead of just two! checked, unchecked, and greyed out check. what does the third state mean? (greyed out check)
<apus> so that means any 777 is unsafe
<abortd> from the ubuntu sign
<abortd> it wont start
<kalorin> all that would take root, and all that is scriptable, it just wouldn't work unless someone with root priviledges did it
<jtt> abortd, ok get to grub menu, highlight recover for that kernel and hit ENTER
<kalorin> apus, i would say it is for a file
<jtt> abortd, what happens
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, the keylogger maybe, but the drive reformat would need root permissions
<flaccid> apus: 777 is totally safe if you want to give full access to everyone.
<Eternalz> Question for pro, i have no sound in kubuntu and i dont know where the problem is, could anyone help me :/
<abortd> alright after these updates are done
<abortd> im on the pc i will have to leave and come back
<apus> what prevents them from making a script and executing it
<kalorin> but I would also say that there are some places you want it like symlinks and directories for public access
<apus> there are some commands that dont need root access that I dont want people running on my system
<kalorin> do an ls -al on /tmp for instance
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, and if you're sudoing a .jpg, something is seriously wrong with you :)
<kalorin> k
<dthacker> ubotu: !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kalorin> so change them to where root owns them and root is the only one that can execute them
<Eternalz> Question for pro, i have no sound in kubuntu and i dont know where the problem is, could anyone help me :/
<kalorin> and remove the users from the sudoers list
<apus> anyways
<kalorin> hitmanWilly: I could format your drive with a command if you ran it with sudo or were root
<dthacker> ubotu: ! sound | Eternalz
<ubotu> Eternalz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apus> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<kalorin> I'll even occasionally sudo su -
<kalorin> and be root
<Kevlar_Soul> Okay I found the Bin file in terminal
<kalorin> BECAUSE I CAN!
<kalorin> :)
<Kevlar_Soul> now I just type realplayer10gold.bin
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<Cable86> that bot is crazy, i dont get how it just got that
<dthacker> Kevlar_Soul: ./first
<kalorin> no type ./<name of file>
<dthacker> ./your_command.bin
<kalorin> cause it's unlikely that file is in your path or set executable
<dthacker> what kalorin said ^^^^^
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, but like i said, one wouldn't give root access to a jpg or simple text file, unless they had no idea what they were doing or were on crack
<kalorin> ( I'm not all fun and games, sometimes I know something )
<dthacker> :)
<apus> so how come a link to a command that takes almost no time to run, sits there for 10 seconds starting it
<kalorin> hitmanWilly: sure, I'd agree with that, but there are a LOT of crack addicts
<kalorin> :)
<hitmanWilly> roflmao
<kalorin> apus, depends what it's doing
<underdog5004> which method should I use to upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty?
<hitmanWilly> they use windows tho
<kalorin> could it be starting a JVM?
<aktep> hi all. anybody know how to i must install ATI Radeon x600 driver on feisty kubuntu? I try some FAQs and have no result. Default driver not work
<apus> I just made a link to imwheel
<kalorin> has to allocate memory, set up the virtual machine, do all the security stuff, then get around to loading dependency classes and then start your program
<apus> and the way it does it as of now is unacceptable
<flaccid> apus: do you want help with that?
<kalorin> what's imwheel?
<kalorin> eh?
<kalorin> symlinks are always 777
<kalorin> nothing wrong with that
<apus> flaccid: can you be civil? or is ignorance too much for you
<Alonea> ok, artsd crashes on startup and so far this is the error reports I have been able to find. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17165/  &  http://www.pastebin.ca/453714
<apus> imwheel is a little program that lets multi button mouse work
<flaccid> apus: i am civil. im also not ignorant which is why i know the answers.
<kalorin> how many multi buttons?
<Kevlar_Soul> malum@Kevlar:~/Desktop$ ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Kevlar_Soul> bash: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: Permission denied
<apus> flaccid: but can you tollerate those that are ignorant?
<kalorin> I have left, right, wheel in the middle that's a button too
<Jack131> how do i search for a running process in console?
<Kevlar_Soul> Permission Denied?
<flaccid> apus: some, but not you.
<apus> kalorin: I have 5 other buttons thats why I use it
<underdog5004> Jack131, top | grep process-name
<kalorin> Kevlar_Soul: sudo bash ./RealLame10Copper.bin
<Jack131> thx
<apus> flaccid: then no
<flaccid> apus: i'll help you because i'm a nice guy. you need to go to advanced and run in terminal if its a cli binary.
<kalorin> ( I hate real)
<Kevlar_Soul> kalorin:  lol thanks
<Kevlar_Soul> Everything else wont play real media
<flaccid> apus: too late apus, you friggen tool
<kalorin> apus, cool, I have one of those at work I'm going to want to use next week :)
<underdog5004> which method should I use to upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty?
<hitmanWilly> !find artsd
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.8-artsd
<apus> kalorin: you will need to modify your xorg file and stuff hang on Ill get a link
<Jack131> underdog5006 that just make the cursor move down to a blank area, like its not doing anythign
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, try reinstalling gstreamer0.8-artsd
<underdog5004> Jack131, which process are you looking for?
<Kevlar_Soul> :~/Desktop$ sudo bash ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Kevlar_Soul> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<kalorin> apus, email it to kalorin@kalorin.com
<kalorin> :)
<kalorin> ( I'm too tired to remember or bother to sort out where it goes and stuff )
<Jack131> underdog5004, adept manager
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: its not even installed. no gstream is installed.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, ok, the bot search dumped a lame result then
<underdog5004> Jack131, try searching for adept, apt, or adept-manager
<jtt> 777 is going to bed, i hope i have sleep permissions,  nite all be nice!
<kalorin> kewel thanks
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, but the artsd daemon might be corrupted somehow
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: hmm, I can install it and see what happens
<walla> could anyone give my a hand with getting my sansa player to mount?
<Rictoo> I see all these packages that mention "X window root"
<Rictoo> What's that mean?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, thats for non gnome/kde wms (ie blackbox) usually
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> does that mean like Terminal (Konsole)? :S
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, no
<Rictoo> pests such as roaches hide under your X windows (xroach clone)
<Rictoo> Like the classic program xroach, this program makes pests appear in your X window root who then quickly scramble to hide beneath your windows.
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, they may still work in it tho
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, that just means they run in any x environment, more or less
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: guess what! Installing that gstreamer thing worked!
<Jack131> is there a task manager in kubuntu?
<Jack131> like ctrl/alt/del
<flaccid> !info ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 508 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<flaccid> usually ctrl + escape
<Jack131>  thx
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, wow...that may have been the issue right there, ie not available
<flaccid> np
<underdog5004> Which method should I use to upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: that is so screwy...
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, i usually reccomend backup then clean install
<kalorin> underdog5004: use the FM method... friggin Magic! :)
<kalorin> no idea
<underdog5004> ah, thank you, hitmanWilly
<kalorin> I'm staying with 6.10 for a while
<underdog5004> kalorin, why?
<Rictoo> I'm bored, what's a good game I can apt-get?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, or it may just have reconfigure some arts settings for you, not really too good with sound stuff
<underdog5004> Rictoo, sudo apt-get install supertux
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: thats not an upgrade.
<Jack131> wtf
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: well, as long as it works, I am happy.
<Jack131> ive checked thru the process, there is no adept running
<Jack131> yet automatix claims it is and i ned to close it
<underdog5004> Jack131, sudo apt-get udate
<underdog5004> Jack131, sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<underdog5004> it should say that there is a lock file...
<underdog5004> if you are sure you don't have anything running, rm /path/to/lock/file
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, im just trying to figure out WHY it worked, sorry :)
<flaccid> !kubuntu-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abortd> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find upgrade
<ubotu> Found: unattended-upgrades, update-notifier, upgrade-system
<flaccid> hmm
<abortd> whats ntp.conf?
<flaccid> !info ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 319 kB, installed size 856 kB
<flaccid> network time protocol configuration, abortd
<Kevlar_Soul> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<abortd> jshould i let adept update it?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, sudo it
<flaccid> abortd: no
<Kevlar_Soul> :~/Desktop$ sudo bash ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Kevlar_Soul> I did that
<bill_k> eeeeew realplayer
<Kevlar_Soul> sudo bash
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, actually chmod +x the file then run it
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, ie sudo chmod +x <name of bin file>
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, then just run it by itself ie sudo ./<name of bin file>
<Kevlar_Soul> Nice
<Jack131> underdog5004, the only error i gget is a 503 on one of the sources
<mcanedo> hi anyone of fasty knows when 3v1n0 repos will be available?????
<underdog5004> Jack131, weird...I don't know then, sorry
<kalorin> I bash things cause I don't care if they're executeable
<Kevlar_Soul>  You must specify the full pathname of the directory and have write privileges to the chosen directory.
<kalorin> i wrote an entire automation framework that runs around informatica at work that we use, I make everyone bash all the commands
<Jack131> :\
<kalorin> and I named them cutesy names like brain.sh and skull.sh
<kalorin> skull of course being a wrapper script for the brain script
<Kevlar_Soul> Which Directory Should I Chose?
<kalorin> both of which you bash :)
<kalorin> keeps me entertained
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, where did you download this too, your home folder
<Kevlar_Soul> My desktop
<flaccid> time for lunch
<Kevlar_Soul> Directory:  [/home/malum/Desktop/RealPlayer] :
<flaccid> bbl
<kalorin> see ya
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, right click it, go to permissions, click allow execute file as a program
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, that will chmod it
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, then run it as discussed before
<Kevlar_Soul> okay and it will automatically choose a directory?
<kalorin> yeah it's just likely not an shell script
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, run it as sudo, and yes, it SHOULD put everything in the right places
<kalorin> never can tell with those .bin files
<Kevlar_Soul> How do I cancel the installation
<Kevlar_Soul> Its asking me for the directory now
<Kevlar_Soul> TO restart
<kalorin> the ati drivers for instance are in fact a shell script wtih an embedded .tar file in them
<kalorin> kind of neat
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, try ctrl-c to cancel
<tmbg> guess not
<kalorin> kevlar, close the window
<kalorin> tmgb?
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, i think the nvidia ones are the same way
<Kevlar_Soul> okay
<kalorin> I think that's kind of cool
<kalorin> I'd have not thought to wrap a tar with a shell script
<kalorin> kind of cool
<hitmanWilly> well, it confused me to no end until i realized what was going on
* kalorin nods
<Kevlar_Soul> STILL asking for a directory
<calcmandan> Running 6.06.2, considering changing the repos to reflect 7.04 and doing a dist-upgrade.  Is this suggested or shall I do a data backup and do a complete reinstallation?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, then pick one, i would reccomend somewhere in your home folder
<Cable86> calcmandan: you should upgrade to 6.10 first, then 7.04
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  okay, thanks for your help.
<calcmandan> Cable86: ugh.
<dhorn> Anyone know why I can't apply a .diff file unless I do a dry run?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, if you ran it as sudo, it should put a link in /usr/local/bin or some such place for the program executable
<Mad> calcmandan: or just run a clean install, someone in here earlier tried that and their system wouldn't boot
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  /home/usr ?
<Cable86> calcmandan: you shouldnt skip releases in upgrading...so, update to 6.10 and make sure that it is completely up to date, then upgrade to 7.04 from there
<Cable86> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<abortd> i just upgraded and tried to use sudo and i get this now
<abortd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abortd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, did it give a suggested directory?
<Kevlar_Soul> nope only the one that it is in....
<abortd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rictoo> abortd: Type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, id say something like ~/realplayer
<Kevlar_Soul> /home/realplayer ?
<abortd> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<abortd> oops
<calcmandan> Cable86: Well, I didn't upgrade to Edgy because the devs said it wasn't stable enough for a production box. I have a cd and booted it live. With the exception of removing the network software to get it online, it was rather smooth.
<Rictoo> lol
<abortd> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, ~ is a shortcut to the current users home directory
<Mad> has anyone here expiremented with putting vmware server on feisty, i hear it takes an additional patch
<dhorn> Anyone know why I can't apply a .diff file unless I do a dry run?
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  so I can type "~/realplayer
<Kevlar_Soul> "
<Rictoo> abortd: Check ksysguard
<Rictoo> is a package manager running?
<calcmandan> Cable86: though, I do have a few issues with software starting up slowly that may be cleared up with a fresh installation. Though, it may be fixed up with an upgrade too. Thanks for your advice.
<abortd> im not in k :P
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, yes, that'll put it in your home folder
<Rictoo> -.-'
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  thank you.
<abortd> haha
<abortd> im just banned from the other chan
<Cable86> calcmandan: well, if youre having slowness problems, i might suggest a fresh install as well
<Rictoo> LOL
<abortd> so i kinda get help in here
<Rictoo> ??
<Rictoo> Well find the process manager in gnome
<Mad> calcmandan: you can never go wrong with a fresh install if you have everything you need to get it back working
<Rictoo> and check if some package manager is running
<Cable86> calcmandan: there are big changes from dapper>feisty, so a fresh install might indeed be thee best way to go
<calcmandan> Cable86: yeah, i'm aware of the huge changes.
<hitmanWilly> calcmandan, plus you don't have to install edgy first that way
<mardi> anyone here familiar with the ktorrent plugin schedulerplugin?
<apus> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<calcmandan> Cable86: i may just stick with 6.06 and await a release with kde4.
<Kevlar_Soul> prefix for symbolic users?
<Cable86> calcmandan: thats a plausible route as well..kde4 sounds like it will be amazing
<Mad> calcmandan: if this is a production box, you better make sure you have known compatible hardware with feisty, several people have had troubles with it
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, ?
<Kevlar_Soul> prefix for symbolix links??
<Kevlar_Soul> sorry its asking for a prefix for symbolic links
<calcmandan> Cable86: everything I've read and seen about kde4 has me excited.
<Rictoo> Will KDE4 look different than KDE3?
<Cable86> have they mapped out a release schedule or date for kde4?
<apus> what does ctrl alt backspace reset? if Im messing with a sound config file will that suffice to fully restart it
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, id say leave it blank
<calcmandan> Mad: yeah, thanks for the advice. I did run the live cd and played around with it. I had an issue getting wireless to work, but resolved it easily.
<Cable86> Rictoo: kde4 looks to be almost a complete revamp of kde
<calcmandan> Cable86: it is.
<Rictoo> COOL
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  thank you, right answer
<Rictoo> AWESOME
<Rictoo> I NEED PICS
<Rictoo> lol
<calcmandan> http://dot.kde.org/1177286088/
<calcmandan> many of the kde programs had to be rewritten too
<Mad> calcmandan: yeah, that is a common problem, especially if you have certain boradcom cards, i just finished a clean install myself I had several problems, but i'm new to linux so that was to be expected
<Cable86> looks like the KDE 4 target release date is October 23 of this year
<hitmanWilly> calcmandan, my question is how compatible will it be with NON-kde apps?
<Cable86> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde_4
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  thank you it works perfectly now. I appreciate that.
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, np
<hendaus> hiya
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, bin files can be tricky
<calcmandan> hitmanWilly: i don't know. i doubt the programs would run just fine with the needed libs.
<hendaus> please anyone help me i make update for edgy kubuntu and amsn needs TLS module,can anyone help me please
<Jack131> how do i find the name of my wif?
<Jack131> like wheather is eth0
<hitmanWilly> calcmandan, there shouldn't be any issues, but sometimes things don't work as planned
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  I am learning, what does chmod +x do exactly?
<Ch1ppy> hey, with my upgrade to feisty I have noticed that Kopete's popup for a new message shows up on the top right of my left screen, rather than the bottom right of my right screen where my system tray is, and where it came from in edgy... is there any way to fix this?
<Cable86> calcmandan: i wonder if KDE 4 will be in the next release of Kubuntu, as theyre both set to be release during the same month...i have my doubts
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, chmod changes permissions on a file
<Mad> I'm looking to use vmware server for virtualization, but it requires a patch to work with the kernel version that feisty uses, has anyone experimented with this and had it work, or other suggestions on virtualization software?
<calcmandan> hitmanWilly: i miswrote that. you get the gyst.
<Kevlar_Soul> +X is a permission?
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, in linux executability is handled as a file permission
<Cable86> Kevlar_Soul: +x makes a file executable
<calcmandan> Cable86: mark did mention it.
<Kevlar_Soul> oh interesting.
<Kevlar_Soul> Thank you
<calcmandan> do yall use kontact?
<hendaus> somebody help me please!!
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, and file extensions don't really matter
<Cable86> calcmandan: did he really?  awesome...i wonder if theyll make a freeze exception for it...i know theyve done that for GNOME before
<Mad> jack131: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  like .bin?
<kalorin> hendaus: yeah for about 5 minutes, then I went to thunderbird
<calcmandan> hendaus: in konsole, type sudo apt-cache search TLS
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, most binary files in linux dont have any extension at all
<hendaus> kalorin,  thanx , but i make update for edgy kubuntu and amsn cannot open just if u install TLS module
<hendaus> calcmandan,  thanx i try
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, because its handled as a permission, you could make foo.heylookatme execute
<Ch1ppy> Actually, If I move the System Tray around on my right panel, the bubble moves around, but it is still at the top of the wrong screen... any help?
<calcmandan> hendaus: no worries, just a blind guess. i'm not really suited to help people technically. i'm a permanewb.
<hendaus> calcmandan,  ok done then what can i do
<Kevlar_Soul> hitmanWilly:  so, why bin?
<calcmandan> hendaus: did you see the pertinent library listed?
<apus> I need some help getting envy24control working, anyone use it?
<hendaus> calcmandan,  yes
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, just for reference purposes
<Kevlar_Soul> interesting
<calcmandan> hendaus: then type sudo apt-get install _________
<calcmandan> hendaus: then type sudo apt-get install TLSwhatever
<hitmanWilly> Kevlar_Soul, its a different way of doing things
<Cable86> anyway yeah.....KDE4 looks to be simply amazing
<calcmandan> yeah
<calcmandan> In my mind, I was hoping 7.04 would come with kDE4.  I was hoping the group would have it released by then.
<calcmandan> It is worth waiting for.  Either way, 6.06.2 is very stable.
<calcmandan> works just fine.
<hendaus> calcmandan,  but i cant see TLS in the list,
<calcmandan> do you see anything pertaining to TLS?
<Cable86> anyone else here use yakuake?  its really cool
<calcmandan> YES!
<hendaus> calcmandan,  sslwrap - Simple TCP service encryption using TLS/SSL
<hendaus>  <-- this is show from list
<kalorin> yakuake?
<Cable86> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
* kalorin googles
<calcmandan> yakuake is RAD
<calcmandan> i use it constantly.
<Cable86> i just installed it today...VERY cool
<calcmandan> just F12 and BOOM, got console.
<Cable86> yup
<abortd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cable86> i just switched to KDE today actually
<calcmandan> hendaus: sudo apt-get install sslwrap
<calcmandan> see what that does.
<hendaus> calcmandan,  ok thanx
<abortd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17170/
<abortd> anyone know how to fix that?
<calcmandan> hendaus: crosses fingers for hendaus.
<Lynoure> It seems kpilot does not work anymore. It worked in some betas of Feisty
<hendaus> calcmandan,  after done it opens an ubuntu configuration
<calcmandan> open amsn.
<Shiva88> hey all.... just wondering, do most of you kubuntu users use koffice or open office?
<abortd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17170/ plz help
<hendaus> calcmandan,  ok
<Cable86> Shiva88: openoffice...simply because i dont think koffice can handle .doc files
<calcmandan> Shiva88: i use both.
<Lynoure> Shiva88: feel free to choose the one you prefer :) I haven't tried koffice, for some reason.
<pplant> hi
<calcmandan> Shiva88: i use open file formats unless someone just absolutely must send me a .doc or .xls.
<Shiva88> i was just curious, because i'm running kubutun in VMware on my desktop and i'm really impressed with koffice
<Shiva88> er...kubuntu :)
<arthur> hello - does anyone know if the realtek sound problem ahs been fixed in feisty?
<flaccid> im pretty sure kword can do msword doc
<Cable86> that and i dont see the point of having 2 office suites installed :-P
<arthur> I downgraded to edgy until this problem is/will be fixed
<calcmandan> koffice loads quicker and utilizes fewer resources.  this matters to me most while i'm running qemu.
<Shiva88> i thought that it could handle .doc, but i haven't used it extensively
<hendaus> calcmandan, i open amsn and when login it opens a window TLS module installation wizard
<flaccid> the point of two office suites is dif rendering of prop. documents
<calcmandan> hendaus, then follow the prompts.  I don't use amsn and i'm on 6.06.
<tmbg> .
* abortd sighs
<Cable86> flaccid: what do you mean?
<hendaus> calcmandan,  modules: linux-x86 , linux-x86-64, linux-powerpc,linux-sparc,netbsd-86,netbsd-sparc64,freebsd,solaris,mac,windows,source(need comppiling and instaling),dont install tls it will install it myself
<flaccid> like if your word doc looks bad in one suite, it might come out ok in the other
<kalorin> how can i tell what version of kde I'm running?
<Cable86> ah yes
<pplant> does anyone know if it is possible to enable desktop effects in kubuntu?
<kalorin> ah forget it, I'm stupid 3.5.5
<Cable86> but in the scenario where placement is important, wouldnt something like a pdf be more appropriate?
<apus> whats the command to see my hardware detected
<Shiva88> maybe if you don't want to edit it any further :)
<Cable86> apus: lspci?
<hendaus> calcmandan,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17171/ <-- this message when i make sudo apt-get install sslwrap
<Lynoure> Ok, does kpilot sync for anyone here on Feisty?
<eljefe> good evening.  can anyone tell mw which package to install to allow me to watch mpeg1 videos?
<calcmandan> select neither
<pplant> eljefe: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hendaus> calcmandan,  which one
<Cable86> eljefe: libxine1-ffmpeg
<eljefe> how about in kaffeine?
<calcmandan> hendaus, first of all, you didn't paste the complete message.
<Cable86> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<calcmandan> Select 'neither' if you only intend to use sslwrap by your own request    ?
<calcmandan>  ? or want to manually configure it
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<hendaus> calcmandan,  yes this when i make sudo apt-get install sslwrap
<eljefe> xine-ffmpeg looks right, thanks!
<hendaus> calcmandan, and it says the word [ok]  but i cant click it
<ForMatter> Hey,everyone..Where i can get kubuntu 7.04 without download it..
<calcmandan> hendauys: http://amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3053
<Cable86> ForMatter: you could request shipit cd's, but youd have to wait several weeks before they would arrive
<ForMatter> Where i can request it..
<calcmandan> ForMatter: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<apus> my chaintech card is no longer recognized, help please
<apus> formatter: why can't you download?
<Cable86> ForMatter: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<ForMatter> Cable86: where the site address that i can request kubuntu 7.04?
<Cable86> bah, you beat me calcmandan
<ForMatter> Thanks..
<calcmandan> HAH
<calcmandan> time for some bach.
<madmike_> ok I keep crashing after awhile but it's a weird crash almost like it half way shuts down but out of nowhere can't make it happen it just does it any ideas?
<calcmandan> on the live cd for 7.04, i love how konqueror prompted me to install flash automatically when i loaded a site with flash within it.  It works more like firefox does.  it's rather nice as I prefer konqeuror over firefox.
<hendaus> calcmandan,  there is one user solve it by saying this -> I created symlink from /usr/lib/tls1.50 to ~.amsn/plugins and it works!
<hendaus> calcmandan,  how can i do that
<calcmandan> anyone remember how to do a symlink? i haven't done it since redhat 5.
<Cable86> konqueror is definitely nice....i had never used it before today since i had always used gnome
<hendaus> calcmandan,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17172/ ,-- see this please
<calcmandan> well, i've always preferred kde over gnome.  finally decided to do only one of them.  i used to have both installed and would switch back and forth.  but, i like hard drive space.
<Cable86> calcmandan: dont you just use -l -s?
<calcmandan> hendaus, i read that already.
<calcmandan> it's likely not usable for your situation as it is used to run with a web server.
<Cable86> calcmandan: ah, its "ln -s"
<calcmandan> hendaus...
<hendaus> calcmandan,  yes
<calcmandan> ln --help
<calcmandan> then, i believe it is ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<dsmith_> is demmocracy player any god?
<Cable86> calcmandan: correct
<dsmith_> *good
<calcmandan> i'm trying to help hendaus here.
<hendaus> calcmandan,  it works :)
<calcmandan> cable86, what do you think?
<hendaus> calcmandan,  thank u friend :))
<calcmandan> hendaus: HURRAY. PROST!
<Cable86> dsmith_: its pretty good, but its GTK-based
<Cable86> calcmandan: what do i think about what?
<calcmandan> most welcome hendaus
<hendaus> :))
<dsmith_> ok
<calcmandan> cable86, i was helping hendaus and i was asking what you thought of my suggestions to him.  but it doesn't matter since it is fixed.
<Cable86> calc ok :-P
<Cable86> so how many here have taken the plunge into 7.04?
<flaccid> i have
<Cable86> same, its great
<flaccid> it seems more stable than dapper which is suprising
<Cable86> wow, the #ubuntu channel has an unbelievable number of people in it
<calcmandan> I loaded a live disc and played around with it.
<Mad> i'm in feisty as well, only problem i still have is getting vmware server, or player to work right
<Mad> everything else is amazing
<calcmandan> has anyone gotten attempted to get parallels to work on 6.06?
<mefisto__> after edgy-to-feisty upgrade, Kicker is always crashing. Nothing to do with my profile (renaming /.kde folder or creating a new user has no effect). Any ideas how I can solve this?
<ian_> I've gotten it to work, but it doesn't seem as full-featured as vmware
<apus> can anyone help me get my sound card working, ive been googling for an hour
<Cable86> mefisto__: you may be looking at a fresh install
<calcmandan> i could never get it to work.  said it required a recompile of the kernel.
<calcmandan> and that, my friend, is something i would rather not do.
<jussi01> can someone tell me what the kde equivalent of libpam-keyring is?
<mefisto__> Cable86: but it's just kicker not working. Has anyone had this kind of problem with kicker before?
<ian_> calcmandan, you have to ensure that you have the kernel sources loaded, and the kernel headers.  Usually vmware complains it can't find a module that matches the running kernel, so it goes ahead using the kernal source and kernel headers to compile what it needs.
<calcmandan> yeah, ian, i did that.  even with all the sources and headers, it never stopped complaining about the same old thing.  felt like i was married.
<calcmandan> then the product key expired as it was a demo.
<abortd> how do i enable compiz in feisty?
<mefisto__> before I do a fresh install, can I somehow get a list of currently installed apps? or maybe just the apps in the Kmenu?
<ian_> calmandan, I should hasten to point out that I'm not running Kubuntu, but rather Mepis, which is based about 90% on Dapper Drake. I just wandered in here to try out a new IRC client that I just downloaded from the repositories....
<calcmandan> abortd: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/04/20/1424223&from=rss
<ian_> The nice thing about it is, that I even managed to download a virtual machine from the pirate bay and now have OS X reasonably well, except that the sound stutters....
<calcmandan> ian_ oh i appreciate the tips.  i gave up as it wasn't really that needed.  just another software toy, if you will.
<calcmandan> besides, qemu works just fine fromwhat i hear.  Now I just need to figure out how to create a virtual machine for qemu so i can test stuff in windows without dual booting.
<apus> ian what soundcard do you have
<ian_> calcmandan, I had absolutely no luck with qemu... perhaps I didn't give it enough of a try.
<calcmandan> ian_ my success in qemu has been limited to loading .iso files.  so, for instance, if i want to run 7.04.iso, i type qemu -cdrom 7.04.iso and it loads it like it would as a live CD.
<calcmandan> it's just quite slow on my machine as it is running on a 3yo processor.
<ian_> apus, it's an Intel HDA on an Asus p5b motherboard... apparently, it's a soundmax AD1988A.
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the command to check a release one is using?
<mrdlouisd> how can a transfer files from my win server to linux laptop?
<jussi01> calcmandan: what are you trying to do?
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: lsb_release -a
<ian_> Admiral_chicago, try uname -a
<flaccid> !samba > mrdlouisd
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks fl
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks all*
<calcmandan> jussi01: well, leisurely researching how to create a virtual machine in qemu so I can load an instance of windows as a test environmnet.
<mrdlouisd> lot of samba distros got a preference flaccid?
<ian_> calcmandan, vmware runs at near native speed on this box... but it is new, with a Dual Core 2.13Ghz, and just over 3GB ram.
<abortd> calcmandan, if i have beryl installed did it update it?
<calcmandan> abortd: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<jussi01> calcmandan: why qemu? dont you like virtualbox or vmware....
<abortd> haha im running ubuntu feisty
<calcmandan> jussi01: i simply haven't tried them yet. qemu is in the repo and was easiest to get going. no hassle at all.
<calcmandan> abortd: feisty has beryl installed. read that article i linked and it'll explain how to enable it.
<flaccid> mrdlouisd: there is only one i know of. samba3
<ian_> calcmandan, one thing... don't mix vmware workstation and player... they don't play nicely together.
<jussi01> calcmandan: fair enough...
<mrdlouisd> ah thanks flaccid
<mrdlouisd> much appreciated
<jussi01> calcmandan: what ian_ said
<abortd> i did a upgrade not a fresh install calcmandan and i have beryl installed already
<calcmandan> good tip. :)
<calcmandan> it just needs to be enabled.
<flaccid> ubuntu does need better default samba support. its a very common question here.
<calcmandan> ian_ where did you get the virtual machine for xp with vmware?
<jussi01> so anyone know how to get the wallet to not ask me for my password every boot?
* jussi01 is a recent convert from gnome
<ian_> calmandan, I made the machine with vmware workstation.
<calcmandan> i'm running AMD AthlonXP 1.5GHZ, 1gb RAM, 128mb nvidia video card
<calcmandan> ian_: ah, i'm too cheap to buy workstation.
<sepeck> you could just get the server edition
<ian_> calcmandan, you can run a demo, and if you're really cheap, use a key generator
<calcmandan> if i'm too cheap for workstation, i'm definitely too cheap for server.
<sepeck> server is free
<abortd> im going to just do a new install...
<calcmandan> ian_ yeah, but the good folks at vmware deserve the dollar, in my opinion.
<saladasalad> hi all, i just hit this bug while upgrading: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konq-kim/+bug/99019
<saladasalad> now the upgrade manager is just sitting there
<mefisto__> before I do a fresh install, can I somehow get a list of currently installed apps? or maybe just the apps in the Kmenu? Can apt do that?
<pgquiles> was the ata2 bug with laptops fixed in time for feisty-release?
<sepeck> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<saladasalad> what should i do with it?
<calcmandan> mefisto_ good question.
<jussi01> !cloning | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<ian_> calcmandan, You don't hear me arguing there.... the folk over at vmware deserve the money--it's a great product.  It's just too bad that they can't legally make an XP machine and post it.
<abortd> how do i mount a partition?
<mefisto__> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> mefisto__: np
<abortd> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ian_> calcmandan, some people apparently have used qemu to make virtual machines that they later run with vmware player.
<calcmandan> well, i have an authentic copy of xp (given to me), never installed anywhere.  I would like to set aside 20gb for a VM of xp so I can run tests whenever it is needed.
<abortd> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<pgquiles> abortd: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/disk1 mounts an ext3 partition (/dev/sda1) in disk1
<calcmandan> ian_ oh really?
<ian_> calcmandan, Now that I think of it, there is apparently a way to use an already-created physical partition, perhaps you should look into that?
<saladasalad> anyone?
<calcmandan> ian_: uh, i don't have a free partition, to be honest. i suppose I can resize my current partition and create a new one.
<apus> if I know the name of a driver, how do I install it?
<pgquiles> apus: modprobe driver
<calcmandan> sudo apt-get install driver
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> too funny
<kalorin> run the vmware server on your box
<kalorin> connect to it via rdesktop
<kalorin> just like being there :)
<apus> pqguiles so I need to manually download it?
<kalorin> have it mount a samba share of your home directory back
<kalorin> now you're all sorts of capable
<calcmandan> oh server is free.
<calcmandan> hmm, if it's free, it's me
<abortd> why wont my new partition let me copy and paste files to it?
<calcmandan> abortd: check permissions.
<abortd> which one should i set?
<ian_> calcmandan, vmware server is really more for server installations as opposed to desktop.  According to what I've read, desktop performance is sluggish using vmware server, as it isn't optimized for desktop use.
<calcmandan> oh ok
<calcmandan> strike that
<saladasalad> can anyone help me out here?
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to determine what the UID of a user was after reinstalling Ubuntu?  I need to create 3 new users (who have their own home folders on a separate partition)... but would like all the permissions to remain the same.  However, I lost the paper that I wrote their UIDs on...
<calcmandan> saladasalad: i read your question, but it is beyond me.
<saladasalad> ok, thanks anyway
<calcmandan> try kubuntuforums.net or justlinux.com for soluions.
<ian_> calcmandan, try going to www.demonoid.com and search using vmware image.  The first item you'll find is a Windows XP virtual machine.
<calcmandan> already downloading one, HAHA
<calcmandan> i use ktorrent.
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to determine what the UID of a user was after reinstalling Ubuntu?  I need to create 3 new users (who have their own home folders on a separate partition)... but would like all the permissions to remain the same.  However, I lost the paper that I wrote their UIDs on...
<ian_> What I like is being able to run OS X under vmware-=it's a bit of a conversatio piece, especially when you run it full-screen....
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: Kmenu->System Settings->Users&Groups
<flaccid> TheCreationist: no its not. if its wiped, its wiped.
<calcmandan> oh
<abortd> mount: can't find uuid=12f68f16197e6891 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<abortd> ?
<TheCreationist> flaccid: Well, the /home partition hasn't changed at all... is there some way to look at the users' files and determine what user ID number the owner was?
<apus> flaccid: I challenge you to get my sound card working
<flaccid> apus: why should i
<TheCreationist> apus: You using Feisty?
<apus> TheCreationist: yes
<apus> flaccid: because no one else can
<flaccid> TheCreationist: you can check /etc/passwd for IDs on the current system.
<TheCreationist> apus: lol good luck.  TONS of people have that problem, and NO ONE knows how to fix it.  I finally just went back and installed Edgy again... because they screwed up hardware stuff in Feisty.
<flaccid> apus: thats a lengthy support session. i might be able to do it tonight as im at work now
<apus> TheCreationist: its recognized, just doesn't work
<TheCreationist> flaccid: Actually, I just found out that I can just right-click on any of the old users' files and look at the permissions... it tells the UID right there.
<TheCreationist> apus: Yeah, I know... same here.
<TheCreationist> apus: Never looked like something was wrong, it detected the hardware fine, but just wouldn't work no matter what I did.
<flaccid> thats right. the current UID
<flaccid> you can't get a previous installs UID
<flaccid> if its the default admin users, its probably going to be 1001
<TheCreationist> flaccid: You sure?  Because I don't have any new users added yet, but each old user's files all have different UIDs
<apus> TheCreationist: mine works but no spdif
<Mad> apus: have you tried loading only the firmware from a windows driver, it sounds a lot like the problem some broadcom wireless users including myself had
<dognews> hi
<abortd> i wish i could make a backup partition...
<Cable86> broadcom sucks
<flaccid> TheCreationist: um yes i'm sure. im not sure what your problem is here at all...
<fabon> hello
<Mad> cable86: that it does, althought i got mine working riht without ndiswrapper
<Mad> right*
<TheCreationist> flaccid: I just know that when I add new users to a fresh install, and then assign their OLD /home folder to the NEW user, unless the NEW user has the same UID as the OLD, they won't be able to access their /home files.
<fabon> i'vE  problem with my dlink g650+ i cant connect
<TheCreationist> flaccid: So I needed to make sure that when I create the NEW users, I give them the same UID.
<fabon> mi chip its based on acx111
<Cable86> Mad: really?  i had a 4306 and never ever got it to work....ended up buying an atheros card
<flaccid> TheCreationist: yeah but thats just solved with 1 chmod command..
<apus> mad there is a program called envy24control designed specifically to make this card work, it just wont run for some reason, says I have the wrong driver (1724) when the program was made for 1712, but people on the net, including the creators of it, say its works for the chaintech av710
<Mad> cable86: same card i had, working fine now
<flaccid> TheCreationist: don't worrya bout the UID. if you added them correctly just chown
<fabon> knetworkmanager stay in 28%
<TheCreationist> flaccid: True... but why not save a step if possible?
<flaccid> TheCreationist: there is no step to save.
<fabon> i'm really san about this
<Cable86> Mad: interesting....thing is, last time i tried it i was running dapper :-P
<flaccid> sudo chown -R flaccid:flaccid /home/flaccid
<TheCreationist> flaccid: Nevermind... I must not be explaining it right.  I figured it out, though...
<Mad> apus: well i'm not much of a linux buff, windows expert, but new to linux so i won't even try then
<flaccid> thats all you would do
<fabon> can you helpe please
<fabon> im desperate
<apus> kinda ticked, ive heard linux has great hardware support unless its new
<apus> this card has been around for 4 years
<dognews> I just tried to update my kubuntu with adept_manager and then had this message: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unterprozess gzip ist mit einem Fehlercode zurckgekehrt (1)
<dognews> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unterprozess gzip ist mit einem Fehlercode zurckgekehrt (1)"
<Mad> cable86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<fabon> i'vE  problem with my dlink g650+ i cant connect
<flaccid> it depends on the vendor. linux has bad support for a lot of hardware still and thats the vendors fault as they don't write drivers etc.
<fabon> mi chip its based on acx111
<fabon> mi chip its based on acx111
<fabon> sorry
<Cable86> Mad: yep, tried that in dapper too, no dice
<calcmandan> when i loaded 7.04 on a live disc, i was ripping my hair out trying to get past 28% on my wireless router.  i have a broadcom card.  after removing that knetworkmanager and setting the proper IP for the default gateway, it connected automatically for me and worked fine.
<Mad> cable86: they say it is hit or miss, i got lucky i guess
<TheCreationist> calcmandan: Does Edgy work well for you?
<Cable86> Mad: must have...although my replacement card was cheap, so i wasnt too pissed about it
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: never tried 6.10 bro, i'm still on 6.06.
<Mad> cable86: was it a 100mW card though? or a 40?  the broadcom is a 10mW card so you will lose range if you buy a cheaper 40mW card
<calcmandan> i had apt remove knetworkmanager.  then used the network control in system settings.
<Cable86> Mad: i honestly have no clue
<TheCreationist> calcmandan: Ah.  Well, I learned the hard way after using 6.10 for a few months - if it's not broke, don't fix it.  Edgy worked well for me, but I still decided to upgrade to Feisty... lost my sound AND cd burner... no one could help fix it. :P  So just be careful.  If the LiveCD doesn't work, give it a few weeks and see if they offer some bug fixes.
<fabon> calcmandan do'u remove knetwork manager?
<Mad> cable86: something you can check on, although if it is doing everything you need, then i wouldn't even bother with it
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: well, i got everything to work. the only issue was the wireless card. but, i am going to hold off until kde4 comes out.
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: we were discssing it earlier. 6.06 is really stable and nothing is really wrong with it.
<Cable86> Mad: how do i check that?  just the packaging or whatever?
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: besides the desire to use the new amarok, i'm happy with what i have.
<Mad> this is my first time to run linux in a non-virtual enviroment, put 7.04 on my laptop and working to completely rid it of all that is windows
<Mad> cable86: might be on packaging, if not chec vendor website
<Cable86> calcmandan: isnt there a repo for the latest amarok?  or is that for edgy?
<Mad> cable86: or newegg, sometimes they have stats
<fabon> mi card was detected but still in 28%
<TheCreationist> calcmandan: Yeah, my biggest reason for not staying with 6.06 for long was Firefox 2...
<calcmandan> Cable86: that's edgy
<Cable86> calcmandan: ok, just checking
<Mad> has anyone here used VirtualBox, and how does it compart to vmware?
<calcmandan> TheCreationist: i followed kubutnu.org's instructions on installing firefox 2 manually.
<Mad> compare*
<fabon> :( mi wifi doesnt work
<fabon> i will come back to windows :(
<firecrotch> fabon: Are you on Edgy?
<Mad> fabon: what card do you use?
<fabon> fesity
<abortd> why cant i get this partition mounted?
<fabon> feisty
<Cable86> fabon: is your internet slow or something?
<fabon> i cant connect via wifi
<Cable86> fabon: my networkmanager % is very low as well, but it works just fine, not slow or anything
<fabon> i cant connect still in 28%
<calcmandan> Cable86: i removed knetworkmanager and connected wirelessly through network settings.
<calcmandan> Cable86: that was on the live disc though. maybe you should try it first via a live disc.
<fabon> i can see the networks, in this case my network called "ubuntu"
<Mad> fabon: which card do you have?
<Cable86> calcmandan: i simply did a manual config without knetworkmanager and that seems to work quite well
<fabon> but when i entered the wep key
<fabon> plaf!!!!!!! a very large pause in 28%
<fabon> and nothing happen
<calcmandan> Cable86: well, yeah. i was connecting and pinging, but couldn't surf until i removed the manager soft.
<calcmandan> everyone is different i suppose.
<Cable86> fabon: do you have SSID broadcast enabled or disabled on your router?
<fabon> Mad i have dlink g650+ chip acx111
<fabon> enabled
<Mad> fabon: i'll see if i can find anything on it, but no promises
<fabon> i cant connect none etworks
<Cable86> fabon: hm ok...im not sure then
<abortd> how do u open a folder with sudo?
<fabon> i cant connect in university, in mcdonald XD nothing
<Cable86> ive found that feisty doesnt like wireless networks with SSID broadcast disabled
<Mad> mine at home works just fine
<fabon> i cant connect a s....hit
<Cable86> weird...mine wouldnt connect until i enabled it, then it worked perfectly
<Mad> although not every feisty install is equal is what i have learned heh
<calcmandan> they must've rushed this release.
<calcmandan> beta didn't last but a week.
<Mad> has anyone here used VirtualBox, if so how does it compare to vmware?
<calcmandan> madmike_: not me
<fabon> :(
<firecrotch> calcmandan: Just because the beta didn't last long doesn't mean that they rushed it
<fabon> i dislike windows
<fabon> i donde wanna come back
<calcmandan> firecrotch: touche.
<firecrotch> calcmandan: In fact, I would say that when it was in "alpha", it was beta quality, at least
<Mad> me either fabon, hang in there man
<Mad> took me a few days to get shit working right, couldn't be happier now though, just need a good virtualization option now
<jussi01> Mad: its very good, although i have heard of some troubles on feisty
<Cable86> calcmandan: beta was out for almost 1 month
<Cable86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28feisty%29%7C%28schedule%29
<Mad> my school requires windows 2k or xp for online software
<firecrotch> Mad: What kind of online software?
<Mad> jussi01: really, they recently added it to supported versions list
<fabon> so i dont have solutions?
<Mad> firecrotch: for the online classes
<abortd> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<firecrotch> Mad: ITT Tech, by chance?
<jussi01> Mad: oh, ok, well i was talking to a guy who used it on the beta, maybe they fixed the small prob he had.. others i know have had no probs..
<Mad> firecrotch: nope, a&m commerce heh, ecollege is what they use
<Mad> jussi01: ty much, is the performance similar to vmware?
<apus> so when a 4 year old sound card ISN'T supported, I thinks to myself, switch back to windows
<Cable86> Mad: bleh, tell them to use moodle or something :-)
<fabon> :( im so sad :(
<jussi01> Mad: yeah, its very good performancewise... maybe slightly faster than vmware
<Mad> cable86: lol even the techies hate ecollege, it shouldn't be long
<firecrotch> fabon: have you tried ifdown <interface>  then ifup <interface> from the command line?
<calcmandan> hey, i'm not talking down about kubuntu.  man, this is the best distro i've ever used.
<fabon> yep
<Mad> jussi01: well i'm going to start the process, thanks much
<calcmandan> i'm a big distributor of this OS.  I must've switched two dozen people.
<calcmandan> big, in my eyes..
<pplant> is anyone else here having problems with audio in feisty? my sound cuts in and out, and is very quiet.
<pplant> noticed this in ubuntu and kubuntu, on a toshiba laptop.
<Cable86> pplant: nope, my sound is just fine
<firecrotch> fabon: well, since you can actually see the network, you're in at least decent shape.  Are you using WEP or WPA?
<pplant> sound is fine on my sony vaio, and my dell laptop.
<Mad> heh my other option is to put ie on my linux, i don't know what is more evil, being windows dependent, or running the one program i would take out of windows if i only had one choice
<fabon> wep
<fabon> firecrotch i use wep
<firecrotch> fabon: Using a 64 bit key or 128 bits?
<calcmandan> g'night folks.  it was fun.
<pplant> I have 4 machines here running (k/x/ubuntu) and only the toshiba seems to be having problems with the audio...
<firecrotch> goodnight, calcmandan
<fabon> 64
<fabon> firecrotch 64
<firecrotch> fabon:  Try changing the key to 128 bits on your wireless router
<fabon> ok
<red22> anyone know how to get your winkey working if it's not doing anything? after feisty install it's dead.
<Mad> fabon: try taking security off first, and see if it works
<Cable86> winkey?
<fabon> security off?
<fabon> what is that?
<Mad> fabon: just make it an open, unsecured connection, and see if it works
<red22> cable86: super key, windows key, menu key whatever you want to call it
<fabon> oh ok
<mattrperry1976> can anyone help with cd/dvd drive mounting?
<Cable86> red22: ah, i was pronouncing it as one word, that makes much more sense lol
<red22> hehe
<firecrotch> Cable86:  lol
<red22> don't worry  it's late
<Cable86> red22: anyway...in kde the win key is used as a modifier, not as a key in and of itself
<red22> point is, anyone know how to get it working again? if you all press it, does your kmenu pop up?
<pplant> anyone here running beryl?
<firecrotch> pplant: I am
<pplant> firecrotch, are you having any issues with playing video with beryl?
<red22> cable86: if you press your windows key, does your kmenu open?
<nani> hello!!
<mattrperry1976> can anyone help with disk/filesystems mounting cd/dvd drives?
<firecrotch> pplant:  Nope, haven't had a problem with that
<Cable86> red22: no, as i said...it is used as a modifier in KDE....you can configure shortcuts like Win+L (for example), but cant use it as a shortcut by itself
<red22> pplant i get a weird green line across the top with beryl
<nani> im a beginer with kubuntu and the inglish!!
<pplant> :-( I love beryl but I am tired of having to quit out to metacity or kwin to play video on vlc... :-(
<firecrotch> pplant: Try disabling effects and stuff one by one, and you'll probably figure out what is causing it.
<red22> pplant what happens when you try video under beryl?
<pplant> ahh... good idea, I have them all cranked up
<nani> good bye people
<pplant> red22.. the video flickers when I move the window by dragging the title bar.. and when I let go, just black in the region where the video should be.
<red22> cable86: for example, what is a key combo with the windows key to test if it's working?
<shrimants> hello, i am having problems with Kubuntu, Amarok, and my MP3 player
<faboncito> ready i change to an uot of password network
<firecrotch> pplant:  my guess is it's the Put plugin
<Cable86> red22: well, you would have to configure one
<faboncito> let see what happend
<pplant> video appears to play (decode) just fine otherwise.. when I switch back to the default window manager it works okay
<red22> pplant: no i don't get that problem here
<pplant> (disabling put.. brb)
<shrimants> i was able to make amarok recognize the player, but now i do not know how to transfer files from the player to the computer
<pplant> hm.. put is already disabled.. that's not it.
<red22> cable86: so under feisty the windows key by defalut does nothing?
<faboncito> the same shit :(
<faboncito> the network doenst work
<Cable86> red22: correct
<faboncito> i cant connect to my wireless
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<red22> older kubuntu versions all have used it to open the kmenu by default..
<jordo23> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faboncito> :(
<shrimants> help? anyone?
<Cable86> goodnight all, its 2am and bedtime for me
<shrimants> night
<red22> gn
<red22> anyone else know how to get your windows key on your keyboard working pls?
<kraut> moin
<red22> i installed beryl and i can do everything except that which requires the windows key.  (it works if i bind the command to another key so apparently the win key is dead)
<JohnFlux> !winkey
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<JohnFlux> red22: ^
<red22> ah ty i will read. brb.
<fabon2> hello again
<fabon2> :(
<shrimants> help me please
<jordo23> To installl Nvidia drivers on Feisty, the wiki says to use the Restricted Device Manager.....where is this in Kubuntu?
<firecrotch> red22: http://clunixchit.blogspot.com/2006/10/kde-multimediaextended-keys-setup-on.html   may be helpful to you
<fabon2> so i cant use my wifi :(
<fabon2> i will come back to windows :(
<fabon2> sorry friends
<fabon2> but i need wifi
<trym> Im having trouble running the live cd on an ati radeon mobility x1350
<trym> isnt that supposed to be supported?
<TheCreationist> So in the guide to upgrading from Edgy to Feisty, it says to Enable edgy-upgrades in my sources... I don't see it listed there anywhere...
<jordo23> How do you initiate the Restricted Package manager?
<jordo23> Or where?
<Tired_> Hi.  I just felt compelled to pop in and say how thoroughly impressed I am with my new Feisty desktop.
<Tired_> Kudos.  :)
<red22> JohnFlux + firecrotch: thanks, both links pretty useful.  i used xev to see my key bindings and it does capture the win key fine when pressed (super_l) it's just not bound to anything.  weird that beryl doesn't like it for shortcuts..
<JohnFlux> red22: beryl is gtk, so maybe there's something there
<mad_dawg> hey all, i'm looking for a good, fully functional, free compiler, similar to bloodshed dev c++ for windows if possible, and suggestions?
<red22> true, i'll try searching for it in regards to that and see.
<igi> hi, how to install package I have on my hd with all its depes. from repos?
<Endler> Is anyone here using Firestarter?  It works for me under Kubuntu 7.04, but crashes if I click the "Lock Firewall" button.  I does, it fact lock down the firewall before hanging, I will put it back in normal mode if you terminate it and relaunch it.  But you can never lock, and they right away unlock it by hitting the unlock button, because it freezes up immediately after locking.
<jordo23> What do I do if the restricted-manager says I have my Nvidia driver enabled, I have a supported card, but do not see any Nvidia boot screen nor have access to any higher screen resolutions?
<Ayabara> Has anyone seen a .deb for Thunderbird 2.0 yet?
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: doesnt exist
<Ayabara> Hobbsee, ok. maybe I can build it myself to install?
<Ayabara> what a sentence..
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: see wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Ayabara> Hobbsee, just what I wanted. thanks :-)
<gh> c/lose
<jordo23> I Installed the Nvidia driver through the restricted device/driver manager, and see it enabled. I have a supported card and it worked fine under Edgy. I can't access any higher resolutions nor see an nvidia splash screen when x starts....any ideas?
<crweb> how do i get the installer to let me install without formatting my / ?
<lithium> i have a logitech  MX518 mouse.. how to enable the side buttons on tis one ?
<Hobbsee> crweb: you cant, unless you make another partition
<crweb> thats not a good thing
<crweb> all i have is /backup on the partition
<Hobbsee> you need to stick the backup on another partition, or burn it to cd or something
<crweb> that is just about the stupidest thing i've ever heard
<lithium> cant anyone help ma with my mouse ?
<crweb> is there not a console or advanced installer anymore?
<Hobbsee> does *any* os let you do that?
<Hobbsee> sure, it's on the alternate cd
<Hobbsee> but it will format / and install on it
<crweb> Hobbsee: *any* other os i've ever used will yes
<crweb> especially when you're trying to recover
<apokryphos> Ubuntu has another CD for the more advanced installation
<crweb> i suppose i'm suppose to magically download it into ram, and burn it to cd..
<crweb> lukey thing _i_ can...
<crweb> lucky
<crazy_bus> can k3b burn video dvds from any video file.  Or do I need to use another program?
<tenmoi> join #kubuntu
<boyke> how can i install java on kubuntu?
<boyke> how can i install java on kubuntu?
<boyke> hallo
<boyke> kubuntuers
<boyke> can you help me?
<tenmoi> what version is it
<boyke> 6
<tenmoi> 6.10?
<boyke> ya
<kinus_> isn't there a java6 package in universe?
<boyke> i try adept installer but return me an error
<tenmoi> have an internet connection
<boyke> yes
<tenmoi> wait a minute. i know where to get help.
<boyke> ok tks
<pgquiles_> boyke: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add multiverse to the repositories
<sean__> hi i just installed kubuntu
<sean__> how can i get rid of animations and shadows?
<boyke> can you tell me how?
<boyke> open a source list
<boyke> and?
<pplant> I got an error when installing java too.
<pplant> I had to roll it back to java5
<boyke> i already open source.list
<boyke> how should i add a line?
<boyke> theres multiverse to there
<boyke> can anybody help me installing java?
<pplant> go into adept and add the sun java componenets, version 5
<boyke> pplant : i get an error message
<pplant> use the gui, it's easiest
<pplant> what error do you get?
<boyke> wait
<boyke> what section?
<boyke> internet?
<pplant> umm.... yes, internet
<pplant> use the "sun" ones
<renato> Hi, I have swiftbox 32 bit installed on a box with feisty amd64. Does anybody know how I can install on it the 32 bit vlc and vlc plugins?
<boyke> wait my adept is still runing
<pplant> renato, i dunno, never ran the 64 bit versions of ubuntu
<pplant> boyke: quit all of your adepts and also quit any konsole windows you may have recently run apt-get inside of, as they can leave behind instances
<boyke> ok
<pgquiles_> boyke: paste your sources.list
<sean__> how do i get rid of the animation when i scroll over a window in the taskbar
<pplant> in kde, sean?
<MementoMori> hi all
<sean__> yeah
<MementoMori> which package should I install in order to have svn text client?
<MementoMori> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<pplant> it's in settings>look and feel>appearance
<david_> :)  Helpful people: xorg.conf says all my display modes are able to go to 1280x1024, but the silly KDE junk won't let me change it beyone 800x600... Any ideas?
<sean__> not in settings manager
<david_> ?
<pplant> hmm
<pplant> "enable hover" didnt work for you?
<litropy> guys, I'm getting a white screen when starting beryl
<litropy> nobody's in #beryl right now
<pplant> white screen when starting beryl, means you are out of video memory
<litropy> nvidia card, feisty 7.04, latest version of beryl.
<pplant> disable any intensive GL screensavers that may be running, games, etc... reboot to clear memory.
<sean__> where is that?
<pplant> sean, I just tried it and it doesnt look like it works.. i want to disble those things too because they conflict with beryl's thumbnails
<litropy> it is a white screen, sean, but I still have my cursor
<litropy> err not sean pplant
<pplant> too tired/drunk to go a-hunting for it now.. suspect it's in the settings manager somewhere
<tenmoi> boyke. are you there
<pplant> litropy, when the white screen comes up, can you control-alt and click to get to the cube?
<litropy> I'll try. might have to ctrl-alt-delete so I might brb
<sean__> now to get hardware acceleration to work :P
<jordo23> I have just installed Kubuntu Feisty. Fresh install. What's the best way to install the driver for my Nvidia 6800?
<pplant> if the white screen hangs you up hit control-alt-backspace to kill/restart X
<sean__> i have an old card, tnt and it won't let me switch
<david_> okay.... kubuntu recognized my Nvidia card's model.... It recognized my monitor.... Would it help to install a proprietary driver?  And if so, why doesn't "su -" work?
<pplant> had the white screen bite me a couple of times on this lousy GMA945 adapter
<david_> yet it still isn't letting me switch resolution!
<jordo23> I tried installing with the Restricted Device Manager and it did nothing...
<jordo23> david_:  same thing happened to me.....can't get higher resolutions....
<sean__> how do you get restricted device in kubuntu?
<jordo23> sean_: I installed restricted-manager through apt....
<david_> That sux... What's funny is that I magically got it to work yesterday, but I re-installed.... Now it won't work again.
<david_> wish I remembered how i did it lol
<litropy> yes, got the cube
<sean__> i say i prefer kubuntu over ubuntu so far
<jordo23> david_: I used the restricted manager, and everything installed fine...it said....but I never got an Nvidia splash or access to higher resolutions...
<litropy> pplant^
<pplant> litropy: okay. that's your card running out of video memory
<david_> What's restricted manager?
<pplant> what kind of video do you running?
<litropy> NTSC
<nnael> so can't get rid of the toolbar thing :/
<jordo23> david_ it's the program the wiki says to install the drivers with...
<nnael> affect
<nnael> effect
<pplant> ati, nvidia, intel, ?
<litropy> nvidia
<david_> oh ok
<pplant> what model nvidia?
<litropy> geforce fx I believe
<david_> nvidia=evil
<pplant> how much memory on the card?
<litropy> I need to know how to do that, pplant
<nnael> boy does the Opensource NV driver blow
<jordo23> david_: ati = evil
<nnael> full software rendering :/
<david_> ati=satan nvidia=servile demons
* jordo23 laughs
<nnael> and nvidia legacy thing crashed
<jordo23> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pplant> litropy, what happens when you enable the default desktop effects built into feisty? (compiz)
<dettoaltrimenti> ok, so I have sda1, 2, 3, and 4- when I type mount, only sda1 and 2 seem to be used: I'm guessing another one of them is the swap. Is there any way I can tell what they do?
<pplant> dettoal: type "mount" by itself, or type "df"
<litropy> checking, pplant
<david_> how do you get to the main kcontrol panel?  I don't see it in the menu
<david_> I actually think that's how I got my card fully working yesterday
<litropy> pplant, I'm in Desktop - System Settings. What would you like for me to enable?
<_4strO> david_: alt + F2 then kcontrol
<pplant> oh sorry litropy you are running kde.. forgot
<david_> thx 4strO
<pplant> they didnt include the desktop effects in kubuntu
<litropy> it's all good, pplant
<pplant> my ubuntu has both gnome and kde installed
<litropy> nice, pplant
<pplant> it sucks actually... they clobber each other's settings. I am going to reinstall with just kubuntu tomorrow
<dettoaltrimenti_> you having a problem with feisty?
<pplant> no, feisty has been good to me so far, except for intermittent audio on my toshiba laptop
<litropy> I am, dettoaltrimenti_
<dettoaltrimenti_> im on a toshiba satellite- what's the audio problem
<dettoaltrimenti_> what's up, litropy
<litropy> I get the white cube when starting beryl.
<dettoaltrimenti_> what kind of graphics card do you have
<pplant> audio is quiet, flickering in and out between high and low volumes
<litropy> not directly deisty...
<sean__> lol glinfo crashes :P
<litropy> nvidia
<pplant> it worked fine under dapper and edgy
<pplant> toshiba satellite A105
<_roconnor> how do I stop KDE from autmatically mounting my usb drive partitions?
<dettoaltrimenti_> pplant: have you looked at the settings in Sound System under system settings?
<sean__> kubntu needs a tweakui :P
<sean__> to turn off all the stupid animations in one place :/
<pplant> yes. I am pretty sure it's a kernel problem. had this problem under herd 5, the march beta, ubuntu and kubuntu feisty
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy: do you have the correct drivers installed?
<litropy> it's a GeForce FX 5200
<litropy> 16 and 128 m
<litropy> dettoaltrimenti_ how do I check that
<MementoMori> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<litropy> how do I get to my restricted devices manager? it's not listed in the menu the docs say it is.
<david_> Okay.. I just downloaded a butt-load of driver tools for NVIDIA from Adept Manager... I'll let you know if it works or not.
<MementoMori> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy: see if you have the packages nvidia-kernel-common, and nvidia-glx
<pplant> that 5200 is an older card, it might not have the beans to run beryl... but with 128mb it should...
<pplant> it might be covered with the nvidia legacy drivers, which in my experience have been more reliable than the new ones
<sean__> nvidia legacy causes glxinfo to crash :P
<litropy> adept shows nothing nvidia, dettoaltrimenti_
<sean__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<litropy> checking synaptic
<david_> Hey pplant-- I got it to 1280x1024.  All I did was install a bunch of NVIDIA driver tool crap from adept and go back into monitor and display settings to change the hardware... Viola!  (And I added my monitor... )
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok litropy- no, stay in adept
<litropy> okay, dettoaltrimenti_
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- type in nvidia, and look at what you don't have installed. you need one of those drivers: don't ask me which one though, because I have no idea
<pplant> sometimes that's all it takes david
<litropy> dettoaltrimenti_, adept shows nothing when searching for nvidia
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- the legacy drivers are for older chipsets, and nvidia-glx is for newer ones
<david_> i hope you have better luck with your evil hardware.....
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh litropy- do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<litropy> probably not, dettoaltrimenti_
<pplant> my hardware is fine... they broke the kernel!
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<dettoaltrimenti_> after you do that, hit 'fetch updates' and they should show up
<litropy> reading and following, dettoaltrimenti_
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- and like it says, you want the main, universe, multiverse, and restricted repositories
<pplant> I have found that it really helps to have multiple linux boxes in the lab at the same time to troubleshoot these problems
<root__> whether xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-vedio-savage is very essential package for os
<litropy> okay, dettoaltrimenti_
<dettoaltrimenti_> one sec
<pplant> I don't think they put as much attention into kubuntu as they do into ubuntu
<ferret_0567> How do I change the X server command line in KDM? I need to add "-dpi 96" to it
<sivaji> !xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-vedio-savag
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia about halfway down the page is the instructions for kubuntu- I know it's already installed, but it's probably just a matter of something that didn't download- just follow those instructions
<sivaji> !xserver-xorg-video-all
<sivaji> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hi all can someone tell me which option to choose? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17183/
<litropy> okay, dettoaltrimenti_
<jussi01> which one do i install??
<dettoaltrimenti_> doesn't really matter, jussi01
<dettoaltrimenti_> install all of them
<_4strO> jussi01: sudo apt-get install qmake
<sean__> how can i get rid of all window animation? :/
<dettoaltrimenti_> there is no package 'qmake'
<kipseron> somone can help me i install update from my kubuntu and stop the update in 80% and now i can get into the system someone can help finish the update from the live cd
<kipseron> ?
<kipseron> i am now in the live cd
<dettoaltrimenti_> sean__ kmenu- system settings- appearance- style- uncheck "enable GUI effects"
<_4strO> kipseron: now i can get into the system <-- what does it mean ?
<sean__> 	error	Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<sean__> yay
<kipseron> can't
<kipseron> no can
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> but were you block ?
<kipseron> i need to finish the update from the live cd
<dettoaltrimenti_> sean__ I don't know where that error came from, or if that means you need help, but you could download the nvidia driver from adept
<kipseron> _4strO:
<kipseron> so yoy can help me
<kipseron> finish the update forom live cd
<boyke> i got a message that my adept are running when i run add/remove program
<boyke> what should i do?
<_4strO> kipseron: perhaps i can help you, but not to finish the update from the live CD ...
<darren> anyone used microsnot office 2007 in kubuntu ?
<kipseron> konsole
<kipseron> pkill adept
<_4strO> boyke: close adept ?
<kipseron> so what i need to do now
<sivaji>  when i enter some website name my firefox browser terminated automatically
<_4strO> kipseron: where you block ?
<kipseron> i cant get into the kubuntu
<_4strO> can you enter you login ?
<kipseron> /dev/hdb1
<kipseron> no
<boyke> it said
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- can you log into the terminal?
<boyke> another process is using the package system database
<kipseron> yes
<kipseron> but i can run commands
<ferret_0567> What's the error?
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- can't run commands- what does it say when you try to run commands?
<kipseron> when i type somthing it ask for password
<kipseron> and i enter password
<ferret_0567> Is adept, dpkg, aptitude, or apt-get running?
<sivaji> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boyke> please close the other application before using this one
<kipseron> and its say it not right password
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- is synaptic or another adept running?
<boyke> adept
<boyke> installer
<kipseron> i know what is startx but i cant do that
<boyke> no
<_4strO> how can you get a kpnsole kipseron?
<boyke> i allready pkill adept at console
<kipseron> what i start the system
<kipseron> its give me errors
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- type sudo X, then tell me the error
<kipseron> and after this i click ctrl+alt+f3
<boyke> but its still gives me same message
<kipseron> ok
<kipseron> sex
<kipseron> sec
<sivaji> !
<_4strO> boyke: ps -A | grep adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- type 'less ps -e' and see if there are any programs running named adept or synaptic
<boyke> ps: No such file or directory
<boyke> -e: No such file or directory
<_4strO> boyke: ps -A | grep adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh yeah sorry, ps -A | grep adept
<boyke> boyke@doeabelas:~$ ps -A | grep adept
<boyke>  5781 ?        00:00:01 adept_installer
<dettoaltrimenti_> sudo kill 5781
<sean__> going to try restricted, see if it helps
<boyke> now i cannot run my add/remove program
<ferret_0567> dettoaltrimenti_: about your post at 03:46:58 AM, it's 'ps -e | less'
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah thanks ferret
<ferret_0567> boyke: run sudo apt-get install firefox
<ferret_0567> Just to get a error...
<ferret_0567> Paste that into pastebin
<dettoaltrimenti_> or you could just restart!
<ferret_0567> Pfft
<_4strO> lol
<ferret_0567> Restart? Restart!?!?!?!
<_4strO> windows solution
<ferret_0567> Yup
<athena> _4strO i have a question] 
<dettoaltrimenti_> you _almost_ never need to restart in linux. sometimes it's just easier
<kipseron> ok
<kipseron> iu bac
<boyke> boyke@doeabelas:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<boyke> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<athena> _4strO is it possible to have a auto login?
<_4strO> athena: !!! ;)
<kipseron> i cant get konsole
<_4strO> athena: did your soundsystem ok ?
<kipseron> _4strO:
<kipseron> i cant get console
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- that's it, run the command dpkg -configure -a, and it will work after that
<ferret_0567> then run dpkg --configure -a , like it said, boyke
<athena> _4strO perfect
<renato> mc
<_4strO> ^^
<athena> _4strO how are you?
<ferret_0567> I trusted it when it said that
<ferret_0567> It worked perfectly!
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- what happens when you try to run the terminal?
<ferret_0567> err...
<kipseron> when i start the system
<kipseron> its tell me error
<kipseron> unknown stanza
<kipseron> in event.d
<boyke> dpkg: pilihan -o tak dikenal
<boyke> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<ferret_0567> boyke: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", without quotes, like the error said
<boyke> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<boyke> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<boyke> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<boyke> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<boyke> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<boyke> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<kipseron> and after this more error
<kipseron> and its stucks
<_4strO> athena: auto login where ? in KDE ?
<kipseron> stuck
<ferret_0567> !flood | boyke
<ubotu> boyke: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<athena> _4strO gnome so i dont have to login
<ferret_0567> 8 lines, wow
<ferret_0567> Has that record been beaten already?
<dettoaltrimenti_> aha kipseron
<_4strO> athena: K / system settings / advanced
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- are you on the live cd?
<kipseron> yes
<kipseron> i am on live cd
<kipseron> i cant get into the system
<athena> _4strO back in five
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- can you mount your hard drive?
<kipseron> yes
<ferret_0567> boyke, did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok, so mount it
<dettoaltrimenti_> kipseron- mount it, then try this command 'sudo chroot /mnt(or whatever your HD is) apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-broken'
<kipseron> ok
<_4strO> kipseron: you get error message before the login screen exact ?
<kipseron> my login screen dont exact
<boyke> yes
<boyke> i run sudo
<boyke> but still error
<_4strO> kipseron: sudo mkdir linuxtmp && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda* /linuxtmp
<_4strO> where * is your partition number
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke you did the dpkg configure command and there's still an error?
<boyke> ya
<kipseron> /dev/hdb1
<_4strO> kipseron: ok
<ferret_0567> Then, run sudo apt-get install firefox to test
<_4strO> whatever
<ferret_0567> ...again
<kipseron> i think
<kipseron> its work
<kipseron> dettoaltrimenti_:
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes
<kipseron> i think your way fix it
<kipseron> sec
<dettoaltrimenti_> awesome
<kipseron> if you fix it for me you my god
<dettoaltrimenti_> hah- what country are you from?
<kipseron> isreal
<kipseron> =] 
<dettoaltrimenti_> cool- im form russia
<kipseron> we have a lot from you in isreal
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh yes I know
<dettoaltrimenti_> I think there are no native english speakers in here
<kipseron> you know russian
<kipseron> ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes of course
<kipseron> wow
<kipseron> what a big
<kipseron> upgrade
<dettoaltrimenti_> you know hebrew yes?
<kipseron> sec back
<kipseron> ok
<sivaji> how to configure firefox for  java applet
<dettoaltrimenti_> sivaji- are you running Edgy or Feisty?
<sivaji> feisty
<ferret_0567> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<ferret_0567> Then close firefox
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes, that
<ferret_0567> You can use Adept, and install the packages beginning with sun, if you want
<athena> _4strO what do i have to do again?
<nbcb> is there a tvuplayer  in linux?
<ferret_0567> That's just a alternative way
<_4strO> athena: K /system settings /
<_4strO> athena: advanced
<ferret_0567> nbcb: yes
<nbcb> ferret_0567: what's the package name?
<ferret_0567> Some KDE media player will do it
<dettoaltrimenti_> nbcb a tv player? or is tvu something else
<ferret_0567> I forget
<_4strO> athena: ok ?
<ferret_0567> kaffeine might do it
<vbgunz> !compiz > vbgunz
<athena> _4strO Cant find system settings
<ferret_0567> I think it's kmplayer
<nbcb> its a online tv streaming player on windows
<_4strO> athena: you're on KDE right ?
<ferret_0567> hmmm...
<athena> _4strO GNOME
<_4strO> haaaaaa
<_4strO> sorry cant help with gnome :p
<nbcb> !kmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferret_0567> athena: join #ubuntu
<athena> _4strO OK COOL..
<ferret_0567> !show kmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show kmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> kmplayer is a tv streaming online player?
<kipseron> i back
<kipseron> dettoaltrimenti_:
<ferret_0567> no
<ferret_0567> Maybe
<kipseron> I KNOW HEBREW YES
<kipseron> you know hebrew
<ferret_0567> It plays streaming media
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh no, I am russian, I know russian
<kipseron> you know 1 word in hebrew
<kipseron> ?
<ferret_0567> Not sure if it's compatible with your tv thingy
<ferret_0567> Not sure about kaffeine either
<dettoaltrimenti_> ya-weh is god, I think
<dettoaltrimenti_> nbcb VLC may play it
<kipseron> what the word
<kipseron> ya-weh
<kipseron> what is ya-weh
<boyke> i already restart my pc but stikk u cannot run my add/remove program
<dettoaltrimenti_> god in hebrew, maybe?
<kipseron> no
<kipseron> its tov
<kipseron> god
<kipseron> you mean
<boyke> i already restart my pc but still i cannot run my add/remove program
<kipseron> you mean
<kipseron> god or good
<kipseron> ?
<_4strO> mazel tov
<kipseron> hh
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- did you already run the command 'sudo dpkg -configure -a'?
<kipseron> tov its good in hebrew
<kipseron> and god its alohim
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah mazel tov, mitzhvah
<ferret_0567> You need to run that command in Konsole, boyke
<kipseron> hhh
<kipseron> lol
<kipseron> hag sameah you know
<kipseron> |?
<kipseron> its happy holiday
<dettoaltrimenti_> now I know
<lenscape> !real
<boyke> -o its not recognizq
<dettoaltrimenti_> !offtopic
<vbgunz> honestly, anyone know why Feisty is much faster than Edgy? I know it's a good thing but it is virtually very surprising how much quicker it is for me... wtf happened?
<kipseron> dettoaltrimenti_:
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes kipseron
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kipseron> i think you fix my problem
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<boyke> -o its not recognize
<kipseron> i love you] 
<dettoaltrimenti_> hah thanks
<_4strO> boyke: .... -a ...
<boyke> yes but it come up en error message said -o option unrecognize
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- run the command and then put it all in the pastebin
<_4strO> sudo dpkg -configure -a cant say -o is not reconized ...
<boyke> yes
<boyke> astro right
<ferret_0567> Huh?
<ferret_0567> That is weird!
<boyke> hehehehehe
<boyke> but its true
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- try again, and copy it into the pastebin
<_4strO> boyke: itsn't
<bbm4n> i anyone experiencing system freezes with feisty?
<boyke> sudo dpkg -configure -a right?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes boyke
<boyke> dpkg: pilihan -o tak dikenal it is the result
<boyke> in english it means -o its unrecognize
<boyke> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh, boyke
<boyke> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<dettoaltrimenti_> two dashes before configure
<KiPSeRoN> dettoaltrimenti_:
<KiPSeRoN> thank
<KiPSeRoN> thanks
<KiPSeRoN> thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_4strO> ^^
<KiPSeRoN> _4strO:
<KiPSeRoN> thanks to you to
<dettoaltrimenti_> I swear the first time I wrote it, both dashes were in there!
<boyke> hehehehehe sorry my mistake
<bbm4n> yesterday i upgraded to feisty and my system freezes like i have unplugged mouse/keyboard
<boyke> yes it worked
<boyke> thanks guys
<_4strO> bbm4n: all the time ?
<bbm4n> yes
<boyke> can you explain why whould that happen?
<bbm4n> no apparent reason
<bbm4n> either  when i am surfing with firefox
<bbm4n> or using kaffeine
<bbm4n> or whatever
<bbm4n> it hangs like for 20sec's totally
<bbm4n> and then its back
<boyke> i cannot install java on my kubuntu
<bbm4n> i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/106728 this
<sivaji> is there any gui based download manager for feisty
<dettoaltrimenti_> sivaji- Adept and Synaptic
<_4strO> sivaji: kget
<bbm4n> and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405993
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh, download manager
<bbm4n> any ideas??
<sivaji> E: Couldn't find package kget
<_4strO> bbm4n: nop :/ did you do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<_4strO> sivaji: you're on kde ?
<sivaji> yes
<_4strO> weird
<dettoaltrimenti_> sivaji, do you have the universe repository enabled
<bbm4n> _4strO: no i just used a pop up window asking me if i wanted to upgrade to kubuntu last version ( previously i had edgy )
<sivaji> i dont know
<litropy> not working out.
<_4strO> bbm4n: then do
<dettoaltrimenti_> sivaji- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories follow the instructions there
<litropy> I have all the visual effects disabled and it still goes white on me
<bbm4n> _4strO: kk
<litropy> still there pplant and/or dettoaltrimenti_?
<dettoaltrimenti_> sivaji- after you do that, click on 'Fetch Updates' in adept (or sudo apt-get update) and look for it again
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy, what's up
<boyke> why i cannot install java ??
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- are you getting an error message?
<boyke> ya
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- ok, so what command did you type, and what error message are you getting
<boyke> i've tried to install java almost for 5 hours
<boyke> i use add/remove program
<boyke> i choose internet
<boyke> an sun java
<bbm4n> _4strO: where are kde logs located? i could try and check if there are any error messages or something...
<_4strO> bbm4n: /var/log
<sivaji> dettoaltriment : thank u very much
<bbm4n> thanks :)
<nbcb> how to connect mplayer to localhost:8901 ?
<nbcb> to stream it
<boyke> error commiting changes posibly there was  a problem downloading some packages
<dettoaltrimenti_> bbm4n- you could try in /var/log, the xorg logs (X windows)
<boyke> or the commit would break packages.
<litropy> still getting the white screen with cursor even with all visua;l effects off
<litropy> dettoaltrimenti_ ^^^
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- go to the terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin'
<dettoaltrimenti_> and tell me what errors you get
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy do you have beryl or compiz installed?
<litropy> both, dettoaltrimenti_
<litropy> kde is my default and my backup
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- do you want them? I personally don't use either
<boyke> wow you are great
<boyke> it worked
<boyke> thanks
<litropy> beryl or compiz? yes.
<litropy> beryl is the reason why I'm getting the whoite screen
<dettoaltrimenti_> no problem boyke- I would suggest using the program Adept, instead of add/remove programs- it's better
<boyke> ok
<boyke> tks
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- in the terminal, type in 'cat /etc/xorg.conf' and tell me what the last section is
<boyke> i open java.com and verivy my installation
<boyke> it come up with this message
<boyke> You do NOT have the latest version of Java software.
<boyke> The latest version of Java software = Java Runtime Environment Version 6 Update 1
<boyke> oops
<boyke> sorry flooding
<iLeana> I boot in initramfs after updtate ... where do I take it hrom here ?
<boyke> what should i do?
<litropy> dettoaltrimenti_: no such file or directory
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- are you trying to get java for a specific website, or program?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy yeah sorry, I forgot where the file is, one sec
<boyke> website
<Vedo> hi
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- go to the website and it should say that you need the java plugin- if you're using feisty, and using firefox, you should be able to install it from there just like if you were in windows
<dettoaltrimenti_> hi Vedo
<boyke> what should i choose linux rpm or self extracting?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy after that, also in terminal type 'glxinfo | grep direct' and tell me if it says Yes or No
<Vedo> i've try to upgrade my distro (6.10) to new kubuntu 7.04 but upgrade tool crashed
<Vedo> there are solution
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo can you still log onto the computer
<Vedo> dettoaltrimenti_: you are italian?
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo in terminal type 'lsb_release -a' and tell me if it says you're running feisty... no, I'm russian, but I thought this was a nice name
<dettoaltrimenti_> boyke- self extracting
<boyke> ok i try now
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo you there?
<Vedo> dettoaltrimenti_: the output from lsb_release  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17189/
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo ok before it crashed, it basically installed most of Feisty. Do you use Adept to install programs? is this your first time using kubuntu?
<iLeana> I boot in initramfs after updtate ... where do I take it hrom here ?
<Eyeless> how do i set the default soundcard (asoundconf seems not to work very well for me)
<Vedo> use ubuntu - kubuntu  by 6.06 but it's the firt time i've do distro upgrade
<dettoaltrimenti_> Eyeless- Kmenu- system config- sound system- hardware
<litropy> same place as last time. did you get that cat path, dettoaltrimenti_?
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo ok in terminal type 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and put in the pastebin please
<Eyeless> dettoaltrimenti_: and then?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy sorry I didn't get it- in terminal type 'glxinfo | grep direct' and tell me what it says
<Eyeless> dettoaltrimenti_: i can select soundsystem there, but how do i go about to set the default soundcard
<dettoaltrimenti_> Eyeless- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_default_soundcard tell me if that helps
<Eyeless> will do, thanks
<litropy> direct rendering: No
<litropy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Eyeless> dettoaltrimenti_: asoundconf does not work :/
<_4strO> litropy: wich type of video card ?
<_4strO> nvidia or ATI ?
<litropy> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<litropy> 128M
<_4strO> cant help sorry
<Vedo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17191/
<_4strO> never try on a box with nvidia
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok litropy- in terminal type 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and add to the bottom "Section "Extensions"" and under that "Option "Composite" "Enable"" then under that "EndSection"
<cesarb> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/knetworkmanager/knetworkmanager_0.1-0ubuntu12_i386.deb is a broken file (full of zeroes), should I report on launchpad or will rsync take care of it next time the mirror is updated?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- then save, and ctrl-alt backspace to restart X
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy and sorry, leave out the outmost quotes, but include all other quotes I wrote
<litropy> k
<dettoaltrimenti_> Eyeless- are you getting error messages with asoundconf?
<_4strO> cesarb: think you have to wait
<_4strO> many people seems to have pb with wireless and knetworkmanager so think thez are working on it
<litropy> k dettoaltrimenti_ brb then
<dettoaltrimenti_> Eyeless- put the errors in the pastebin so I can see them
<Eyeless> dettoaltrimenti_: nope, it just does what its told, and quits silently
<dettoaltrimenti_> Eyeless so did you do it then restart and see if it worked?
<Eyeless> only that when i reboot, it stil uses my built in soundcard as default
<Vedo> dettoaltrimenti_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17191/
<_4strO> Vedo: there is no error here
<Eyeless> if i boot into windows first it uses my  SBLive sometimes which is weird
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Eyeless> im currently trying this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410263 , well see if it works
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo- you have feisty, tcongratulazioni
<_4strO> Eyeless: if you want desactivate your onboard sound card, do it in the BIOS setting
<_4strO> Vedo: lsb_release -a to be sure :)
<johnt>  Does anyone know if ti is possible to get DRI on a SiS 760 chipset video card ?   (A.K.A Ati Mirage)
<dettoaltrimenti_> he did, it says Feisty. Same thing happened to me, but I ended up having to upgrade about 500 more packages
<kgx> quite possibly the most wrong place to ask, but does anyone know of any c# or dotnet channels?
<_StefanS_> kgx: #csharp
<_4strO> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_StefanS_> kgx: #dotnet
<kgx> tried that
<kgx> empty
<dettoaltrimenti_> hey _StefanS_ do you know any bash scripting channels?
<_4strO> #bash
<kgx> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: maybe I can help
<_StefanS_> kgx: #c#
<enotee> how do i edit sources.list
<Vedo> dettoaltrimenti_: but the upgrade tool crached!
<_4strO> enotee: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kgx> StefanS_: thanks
<kgx> :)
<johnt>  Does anyone know if it is possible to get DRI on a SiS 760 chipset video card ?   (A.K.A Ati Mirage) currently I get 12 fps wow
<Eyeless> Vedo: did the upgradetool crash on you while upgrading to feisty?
<Vedo> Eyeless: yes
* _StefanS_ never saw the upgrade tool, but the upgrade went just fine :D
<Eyeless> and now everyting is locked?
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: lucky bastard :D
<Vedo> no the distro work ok
<Eyeless> Vedo: i mean the repositories, so you cant run adept, aptitude and so on
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo- if adept doesn't work you can type in the terminal 'dpkg --configure -a' and that should fix it
<Eyeless> dont forget sudo
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: hey I forgot to mention i needed to do dpkg --configure -a to complete the upgrade ;)
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: so it wasnt completely flawless
<Vedo> dettoaltrimenti_: ok thanks i test the distro for 3-4 day
<johnt> is adept better than apt??
<[M] onaro800> Well i must admit more people here than i thaught
<_StefanS_> johnt: nope I dont think so
<dettoaltrimenti_> Vedo- congratulations- kubuntu is awesome. If you have trouble understanding us, you can ask for help in #kubuntu-it
<_StefanS_> johnt: but to some more conveinient
<johnt> Is it just new then??
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: if you have javadocs installed its hell, both adept and the upgrade tool crashes when trying to install those
<dromer> hmm, I just safely removed my usb-camera,then made some pics, now when I hook it up again, there is no auto-mount, and I can't mount it myself (mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device), lsusb does absolutely nothing (meaning: hangs and gives no output)
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: ok, you should just go straigt to the commandline then :)
<_StefanS_> straight even
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to install the java bundle from sun ? with netbeans and stuff?
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: yupps, took a while to figure out thats all :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- sda is probably your root drive, look in /dev and there might be an sdb
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: use aptitude
<q1w2e3r4> somebody may help me how to use an internet-connection of a windows-network?
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: or synaptic
<Eyeless> you have to dl some files from sun and put into /tmp
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: or whatever :)
<johnt> How more conveinient than "apt-get update"??
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: matter of preference
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: but howcome lsusb hangs? it does totally nothing
<_StefanS_> johnt: some users is scared of commandline, thats all
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: there is no sdb
<johnt> Oh OK so it is point and click!
<_StefanS_> johnt: exactly
<johnt> Thx
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: well i havent used synaptic a lot so i dunno how well it does when the packageinstaller starts asking questions and all that
<_StefanS_> johnt: I prefer apt-get/dpkg any time
<johnt> Me too
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: I dont know what the difference between aptitude and apt-get is, but apt-get has always worked for me
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: aptitude is the new apt-get i beleive
<litropy> still there, dettoaltrimenti_ ?
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: uhm, ok.. well if the old one still works, then...  :D
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- try to mount sda1
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: you wouldn't happen to have netbeans installed ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy yes, did you give it a try?
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: i do
<litropy> Well, that caused problems. I got errors upon boot
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: from the ubuntu repos?
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<_StefanS_> Eyeless: ah.. netbeans5.5-platform ;)
<Eyeless> _StefanS_: yep, i installed it by hand earlier, but the one from the repos was easy :P
<_StefanS_> I see, i'm installing it now
<litropy> dettoaltrimenti_ I can't remember what they said exactly, but I think it was from ttyl or something like that
<litropy> and I got prompted to login after I tried hitting esc and things like that
<litropy> thing is, it wouldn't accept the login
<litropy> not even root
<litropy> anyhow, I gotta delete those lines so I can get back into linux
<litropy> I'm on the osx partition now.
<litropy> where is the file again?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy hmm, try googling for help, I know that you need to make that say 'direct rendering: yes' when you type glxinfo | grep direct
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: maybe you need the linux-restricted-drivers
<_StefanS_> hmm maybe not, when I come to think of it
<litropy> okay. but I need to modify the file back to what it was
<litropy> so I can boot into linux
<dettoaltrimenti_> it's not me, it's litropy. Maybe you can help him, _StefanS_?
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: oh sorry :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok litropy sorry, can you log into the terminal and change the xorg.conf back to what it was?
<_StefanS_> litropy: you will not be able to log in directly as root, so thats normal.
<litropy> yeah, I need the file path, though
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- the file path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_StefanS_> litropy: you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_StefanS_> litropy: configure X using a neat gui
<dettoaltrimenti_> _StefanS_ - if he is having problems with beryl, and he's using nvidia, does aiglx matter?
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: well yes because AFAIK nvidia supports AIGLX directly
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah, when he types glxinfo | grep direct, it turns up Direct rendering: no, and I told him to add a few lines to xorg.conf. That's the right thing to do, right
<litropy> weird - no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<_StefanS_> litropy: just generate a new one
<_StefanS_> litropy: using the command I gave you
<litropy> _StefanS_: sudo: dpkg-reconfigure: command not found
<litropy> I'm in OSX by the way
<_StefanS_> litropy: you're in OSX?
<litropy> until I can get linux to boot again
<johnt> Do the people who are helping litropy know there are a number of nvidia drivers in the gui synaptic package manager?/ Seach GLX
<_StefanS_> litropy: oh, ok
<_StefanS_> johnt: nvidia-glx yes
<johnt> OK
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- can you do a 'safe boot' and get to a terminal?
<_StefanS_> litropy: see if there's a backup of the previous xorg.conf somewhere
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: he should.
<SuperSub> can anyone help me with enlightenment?
<litropy> how do I safe boot
<dettoaltrimenti_> _StefanS_ can he chroot from osx?
<dromer> and can someone else help me with my usb-issue? ;)
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: hmm yes actually you should be able to do that
<litropy> yep
<litropy> why what do I do with it
<_StefanS_> but its far easier just to boot in failsafe mode and let the gui fix xorg.conf
<litropy> okay how do I do that
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: in terms of supporting ;)
<dettoaltrimenti_> gui? without xorg.conf, he can only get to a terminal
<_StefanS_> litropy: esc when in grub, and then select the failsafe kernel
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: its an ncurses gui
<litropy> okay, how I know when I'm in grub
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to rename samba shares on the desktop? itried the normal renaming but they just flick back to what they were?
<_StefanS_> litropy: when the message about you can press esc shows
<_StefanS_> litropy: then you got 5 secs to
<_StefanS_> litropy: do it
<litropy> k
<litropy> brb
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> is there a work done to make kde4 for feisty ?
<sobersabre> is it avail ?
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: you can download a snapshot, but its not really capable of anything useful yet.
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- what's the error you're getitng again? when you try to mount it?
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: if you just want to try it, I believe there's a kde4 livecd somewhere
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: with sda it's: mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device  and with sda1: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist, also: I can't do lsusb
<sobersabre> _StefanS_: what is kde4 currently capable of ?
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: nothing that a regular users would really see. Most of it is still very much alpha
<sobersabre> is it working with SVG icons etc. ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- what does your fstab say about sda?
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: yes I believe so. If you want the icons you can snatch them, and use them in kde 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> sobersabre: check that livecd and see for yourself
<sobersabre> _StefanS_: ok, many thanks for this one.
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: hmm, nothing, but just before this I could automount my camera just fine ..
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- can you put your fstab in the pastebin so I can look at it
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17197/
<litropy> weird
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- your mtab, too?
<litropy> anyhow, it's a message from tty1 - failure to load microcode.fw
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh wait dromer, no need
<dromer> oh, ok :)
<litropy> or something that looks like that but a bit more verbose
<litropy> erm... I don't see a grub message anywhere
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: neway: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17198/  :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- what's the mount point that it used to automatically mount to?
<dromer> /media/usbdisk
<_StefanS_> litropy: dont you have a terminal now ?
<litropy> I get the oddly-colored kubuntu load screen (it's just a graphic with a load bar on a black screen)
<litropy> and then the error msg begins
<litropy> so I'm still in osx
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy- there should be a few choices on your grub screen- try a different one
<litropy> I do not get a grub screen
<litropy> I see no choices during my bootup
<litropy> and I usually doon't
<_StefanS_> litropy: well you need to be a bit faster then
<_StefanS_> litropy: hit escape after it reboots continually
<LeeJunFan> litropy: if you don't dual boot then you should get a message to press esc for grub menu.
<_StefanS_> litropy: should get you in the boot menu then
<litropy> I mean I honestly don't get options during bootup. I'm using yaboot
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- I don't see any evidence of the camera auto mounting... but it seems like it might one one of those hda devices, type 'mount' and see what's already mounted, then try to mount hda3,hda4,hda5 all those
<litropy> I get the choice between os x, linux, or cdrom
<icecruncher> anyboy know how to create a symlink?
<dettoaltrimenti_> litropy ok, do you know how to use chroot?
<dromer> icecruncher: ln
<paolo> hi. how can i pipe the STDERR of process1 to stdin of process2? thnks
<litropy> no. dettoaltrimenti_
<dromer> icecruncher: actually: ln -s
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: what do you mean by that last bit?
<icecruncher> k
<_StefanS_> paolo: 2>&1
<icecruncher> thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> _StefanS_ I think you know more than me... can he chroot into linux from OSX, then just create the xorg.conf file from there
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: yes he can
<dromer> icecruncher: do $ man ln
<icecruncher> yep
<_StefanS_> dettoaltrimenti_: although he needs the environment sourced
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer try sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/usbdisk etc
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: /dev/hda3 is already mounted
<dettoaltrimenti_> _StefanS_ can you tell him how to do it? I don't know the exact commands
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer ok, type 'mount'- and pastebin that
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: and why would I want to mount it to /media/usbdisk ?
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17199/
<paolo> _StefanS_: should i exec:    ./program1 2>&1 ./program2 ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- isn't that where you want the camera mounted?
<_StefanS_> paolo: ./program1 2>&1 | ./program2
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: yet, but what does it have to do with hda3 ?
<icecruncher> dromer: so a symlink for konsole to autostart would be how? ln -s /pathto/konsole ~/.kde/Autostart?
<dromer> icecruncher: sorry, haven't used symlinks in a while :P (well I use em, but haven't made any)
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- ok, so what device is the camera, it's not sda, and you said there's no sdb
<icecruncher> dromer: np
<paolo> thnks _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> paolo: np
<_StefanS_> np even
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: I don't know what device, I still think it's weird I an't do lsusb though, that just totally freezes bash
<dromer> can't*
<_StefanS_> litropy: chroot <hd mountpoint> /bin/bash
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: all I know is it should be sda
<litropy> hmm
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- did you upgrade recently to feisty?
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: nope, still edgy, don't plan to upgrade in a while ;)
<litropy> well, bin is right at root
<litropy> so would that be my mount point?
<_StefanS_> I dont know...
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer hmmm I'm not sure... you could check to see if ntfs-3g is installed, but I don't see why it wouldn't be
<_StefanS_> litropy: you need to mount the linux hd somewhere and then use that directory in the chroot
<litropy> it's just a separate partition
<litropy> trying to think...
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: I wouldn't know what ntfs-3g would have to do with it
<litropy> chroot /Volumes/Entropy
<litropy> chroot: /Volumes/Entropy: Operation not permitted
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer well most cameras run FAT or ntfs, not ext3, but I have another idea- type 'dmesg | grep usb'
<_StefanS_> litropy: use sudo
<sylvisj> Ok, so I need some help
<sylvisj> when trying to compile an app from source
<sylvisj> wait.. nvm
<sylvisj> i just fixed it somehow
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<_StefanS_> sylvisj: and hello again
<litropy> adams-imac-g5:/Volumes adam$ sudo chroot /Volumes/Entropy
<litropy> adams-imac-g5:/ root# /bin/bash
<litropy> adams-imac-g5:/ root#
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17201/
<litropy> I won't scroll more than 3 lines
<litropy> it's quiet here
<sylvisj> _StefanS_: Hi. yeah, I know that much :P was giving me weird errors that installing build-essential fixed
<sylvisj> I'm trying to remember everything I needed in my gentoo days
<puppetmaster> Hi Everyone
<puppetmaster> I'm having problems with a rar file?
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer- hmm not sure what the problem is
<puppetmaster> When I enter unrar e command
<_StefanS_> puppetmaster: and then ?
<puppetmaster> it gave me this message
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: yeah, maybe someone else can help here ..
<puppetmaster> Extracting  750.wmv                                                   96%
<puppetmaster> 750.wmv              - CRC failed
<puppetmaster> Unexpected end of archive
<puppetmaster> Total errors: 2
<puppetmaster> So, what should I do?
<_StefanS_> puppetmaster: download it again
<sylvisj> ...
<puppetmaster> oh my god
<_StefanS_> puppetmaster: cause its corrupted.
<sylvisj> hahahahaha
<puppetmaster> it's 400 mb
<sylvisj> downloading warez movies ftl
<puppetmaster> Is there any other solution
<sylvisj> puppetmaster: download manager
<sylvisj> puppetmaster: use one next time. Start downloading :)
<puppetmaster> thanks anyway
<reiki> ok... I installed Kubuntu last night. I can't get my Epson R200 installed. It's not in the list of printers in the add printer wizard. Works great under gnome, but I'd like to try KDE. Anyone got a clue for me?
<q1w2e3r4> May someone help me with knetworkmanager on feisty?
<q1w2e3r4> How can i import this settings?: http://nopaste.info/fc7429bedf.html
<szczurek> Hi
<kaiser> hi
<kaiser> i need help...is there some kind of linux software which can scan my registry in search of errors?
<szczurek> sory i can nothelp
<szczurek> i am begin usr
<kaiser> :)
<szczurek> from are you ??
<szczurek> bay ;)
<q1w2e3r4> Noone time to help me?
<rumen> hello
<q1w2e3r4> hi
<q1w2e3r4> may u help me with knetworkmanager? im trying to use an internetconnection of a windows-network
<rumen> Can anyone enlighten me how to fix these darn ati drivers?
<q1w2e3r4> This is the configuration of the network on a windows-machine: http://nopaste.info/fc7429bedf.html
<q1w2e3r4> This is my conf: http://nopaste.info/a1702f6837.html
<q1w2e3r4> But i dont get a connection :-D
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I use sed to remove every line in a txt file that has a semicolon at the end of the line?
<ernst> q1w2e3r4: can you be more specific about the error you get
<q1w2e3r4> ernst: Thats the thing i dontknow. There iss just no connection
<q1w2e3r4> eth0 is working but i dont have a connection to the internet
<scarvell> i need someone who can help me on an apache2 + mod_rewrite issue
<ernst> what have you already tried to get a connection
<dettoaltrimenti_> q1w2e3r4- what are you using to connect to the internet- cable, dsl, dialup? wireless or hardwired
<dromer> dettoaltrimenti_: reboot fixed it <_<
<dettoaltrimenti_> dromer sweet
<dromer> not relaly, I hate to reboot <_<
<q1w2e3r4> LAN Connection, should reach a dsl-router
<JuJuBee> How do I get a route to remain in my routing table after a restart?
<dettoaltrimenti_> q1w2e3r4 so are you saying the computer says you are connected, but you can't use the internet?
<q1w2e3r4> Well, at least the Knetworkmanager finds any activity on eth0
<dettoaltrimenti_> with dsl modems you have to use pppoe (you should have a name and a password) and you need to install pppoeconf for it to work
<q1w2e3r4> no dsl-modem
<q1w2e3r4> LAN-Connection
<q1w2e3r4> i wanna use the active connection of an internetcafe
<dettoaltrimenti_> and there is no name and password you need to use?
<q1w2e3r4> yeah, thats right
<peer> hii!
<peer> ich hab da mal ne frage
<peer> mein ssh sagt stndig permission denied. Obwohl ich zu 100% das richtige PW eingebe? Wisst ihr was das sein knnte?
<Tm_T> !de | peer
<ubotu> peer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> peer: english here thanks
<peer> : (
<Timsen> peer just enter a /join #kubuntu-de
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me how to enter a permanent route in my routing table?
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<myky> all: hi i install feista now and i have problem my konqueror dont load internet page :( known anyone where is problem?
<msoeken> i heard that aiglx is enabled by default in feisty. is that true?
<snap> my add remove programs seems hung up trying to add scribus.....how do i kill the task?
<stuart_> snap - start system guard, find the adept process and click the kill button
<snap> thx....
* snap hunting for system guard
<stuart_> kdemenu->system>ksysguard
<snap> ahh im in gnome
<stuart_> sorry
<snap> ahh there it is found it
<fatmike> hi room
<fatmike> i hav a question
<fatmike> how can i display the timestamps in dmesg an log file to a human readable one?
<fatmike> on my system is is displayed as: [ 4219.772000]  usb 4-5: USB disconnect, address 4
<fatmike> for example
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<M_Fatih> how can i add mp3 support to kaffeine cd encoder?
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<busfahrer> Anybody here using the mplayerthumbs addon?
<markc> would anyone happen to know what the xorg equiv of /usr/X11R6/include is ?
<M_Fatih> how can i rip my audio cd to mp3 ?
<goldenear> M_Fatih: with konqueror I guess... juste look in the mp3 "virtual" directory in you audio CD
<M_Fatih> o shit. it's great
<M_Fatih> :)
<busfahrer> markc: Have you tried /usr/include/X11
<markc> busfahrer, thanks, that seems like a good call :)
<markc> busfahrer, especially after installing libx11-dev, that helps too
<BluesKaj> hey gents, I recently had to reinstall Feisty on / (hda2). However, the /home partition (hda3) , gives me errors at bootup, then proceeds to check the partition, then goes back to the prompt,where I have to exit from it in order to boot into kubuntu ...how do i find what the errors are in hda3 to correct them ?
<aldin> BluesKaj: you could do this: in /etc/fstab -> /dev/hda3       /home    ext3    defaults        0       2
<aldin> BluesKaj: before that comment the "uuid" line
<BluesKaj> ok aldin , I'l give that a try...thx
<jussi01> is there a manual way i can check for updates? like update manager on gnome?
<Lynoure> jussi01: at least sudo apt-get update
<Lynoure> jussi01: that pops up an adept for you if anything new is there.
<jussi01> oh, ok...
<Zero|Basti> hallo, kann mir villeicht kurz jemand mitphp helfen?
<Lynoure> (or adept applett, I meant)
<scarvell> can anyone help me with enabling mod_rewrite?
<scarvell> i have enabled it
<Lynoure> Zero|Basti: Sorry, I do not speak German that well and this is not a php coding channel, try on #kubuntu-de if it is about Kubuntu or #php for php
<scarvell> and changed /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Zero|Basti> ok, thank you
<scarvell> and set Allowoverride All
<scarvell> however
<scarvell> when i restart apache
<scarvell> i get "Forbidden"
<scarvell> anywhere i go on it
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: ask in english if you want
<scarvell> if i change it back to None
<scarvell> and restart the server its fine
<scarvell> :/
<scarvell> WHY?!
* scarvell cries
<scarvell> :(
<Zero|Basti> i think my english is too bad to explain it in english
<jussi01> !enter | scarvell
<ubotu> scarvell: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: ok
<Lynoure> Zero|Basti: you can always try. :) No harm trying
<scarvell> sorry
<scarvell> i been at this for 4 hours now
<scarvell> and its late
* scarvell is getting tired and frustrated :(
<Zero|Basti> ok...i have a html file which has an input and it shoul have an output.  there should be a php file which calculates. at the moment, i can display the result in the php file but not give it back to the html formua
* scarvell gives up!
<scarvell> some help channel...
<jussi01> scarvell: im sorry but this place is dead right now
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: just include your html file in the php file
<scarvell> and why cant any of you guys here help?
<jussi01> scarvell: If i could help I would, but I am reasonably unfamiliar with apache
<scarvell> ok
<_4strO> scarvell: are you sure your url rewriting didn't work ?
<jussi01> scarvell: probably because most of the people leave themselves logged in, even when they are not here
<scarvell> _4strO: yes
<scarvell> well
<Zero|Basti> hm i have this in my table data (for example):<input type="text" name="wafver" size=3 maxlength=3>
<scarvell> ok, so basically i edit 000-default and i set the Allowoveride to All
<Zero|Basti> then i click at submit and gan operate whith these variables in my php file
<scarvell> like the tutorials say, however once i do that and restart the server. I get nothing but "Forbidden" on the webserver no matter where i go
<Zero|Basti> but i dont' know how i can give back the result to my html
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: many ways are possible
<Werty> HI
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: look at the header function
<Werty> So who do you think will win the EPL?
<_4strO> EPL ?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> how can I configure a VPN with KNetworkManager?
<marcreichelt> I've installed 'network-manager-vpnc', but if I click on 'Configure VPN' in KNetworkManager, nothing happens
<Zero|Basti> hm i don't know what you mean with look at the header funktion
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: in the php website
<Aurvandill> My external HD used to show up properly. Now it shows up as an empty directory. If I turn it off and on, it asks me if I want to open it. When I do, it appears to be empty.
<Aurvandill> What might be wrong? I used some program to mount all my partitions automatically, which is when it stopped showing its content.
<marcreichelt> is it possible to start KNetworkManager in a 'debug' mode?
<kenda> hola
<marcreichelt> if so, perhaps I can see what problem occurs
<BluesKaj> aldin , no luck ...comenting the uuid line in fstab merely withdrew access to /home
<Zero|Basti> sry, i don't know what i have to serch for...
<aldin> BluesKaj: didi u add line i gave u?
<BluesKaj> yes
<_4strO> Zero|Basti: http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.header.php
<Zero|Basti> ok, thx
<Kubuntu> Is it any good Wireless ntework managers for Kubuntu?
<Skrot> Kubuntu: knetworkmanager
<aldin> BluesKaj: UUID=404114f9-c300-436a-80b1-33cb487f5ad0 /media/hda9     ext3    defaults        0       2
<BluesKaj> the error says that hda3 /home doesn't have apt installed and it seems to be checking for a bash shell
<Kubuntu> Knetworkmanager won't let me choose over a list of networks.
<Skrot> uh
<Skrot> It does here
<BluesKaj> aldin, hda9 ?
<aldin> BluesKaj: thats mine... just sec
<marcreichelt> hmm
<BluesKaj> :)
<marcreichelt> 'knetworkmanager --nofork' does not give any information
<marcreichelt> and -v also is not useful
<aldin> BluesKaj: before -> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17214/ after -> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17215/
<marcreichelt> ahh!
<marcreichelt> I have looked in the source-code, and found out that KNetworkManager starts a process 'nm-vpn-properties' for this
<icecruncher> is there any site with like cool software foor linux noods, either essential or recoomended...?
<marcreichelt> then I tried to start that one from a shell
<marcreichelt> "The program 'nm-vpn-properties' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<gan|y|med> hi
<HumpBack> Hello
<dbedana> shhhh
<gan|y|med> i wanna mount my external hard drive with udv etc. it works, but it assigns different dirs each time the partitions get mounted. so i added them to fstab, but now it doesn't get mounted at all
<icecruncher> dbedana?
<icecruncher> what?
<HumpBack> Under feisty when I connect a USB<->RS232 adapter to my laptop brltty gets started
<dbedana> ^^
<HumpBack> usb 2-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<HumpBack> [  865.744000]  ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<HumpBack> [  865.748000]  ftdi_sio 2-1:1.0: device disconnected
<HumpBack> How do i remove this?
<HumpBack> So that i can use the serial port
<_4strO> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_4strO> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dbedana> how do i change channel?
<icecruncher> dbedana: "/join #channel"
<dbedana> can u give me a cool channel to go to
<marcreichelt> dbedana: /join #kubuntu
<marcreichelt> ;)
<dbedana> awtz, hehe
<dbedana> ill try
<gan|y|med> i do not want to use the mount command or have devices on my desktop. how can i make them be recognised by udev??? (it worked it edgy)
<reiki_work> where is a good place to go to learn my way around in KDE? I have been using Ubuntu (gnome) since 2005, but I get lost in KDE
<apokryphos> !search userguide
<ubotu> Found: kdeguide
<apokryphos> !kdeguide | reiki_work
<ubotu> reiki_work: See http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html for a guide to using KDE
<Skrot> reiki_work: Or just play around with it for a while, and ask when you're stuck
<reiki_work> thanks... apokryphos you're here too? :)  you're EVERYWHERE
<Doctor_Nick> why does azureus and ktorrent crash every time I try to download a torrent with a large number of files
<dbedana> ?join 100 channel
<reiki_work> Skrot: I'm still at a stage where I don't know where to look for teh update notifier icon, the add printer wizard opened but it didn't have my Epson R200 in the list so I had to use teh cup admin web thing to install a printer... I can't find the proprietary software manager like in gnome...
<reiki_work> I haven't installed the nvidia drivers yet, hehehe... I feel like I'm starting over! :)
<Skrot> reiki_work: The update notifier icon will present itself in the system tray when there are updates avalible, usually found in the bottom right corner
<danb> hehe
<gan|y|med> ok, how do i get udev to mount my partitions automatically WITH an entry in fstab???
<Skrot> reiki_work: Regarding the proprietary software installer I don't know, since I haven't installed feisty yet because my hard drive is dead :p
<_4strO> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_4strO> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gan|y|med> is this for me?
<marcreichelt> btw, is there a log file for the NetworkManager?
<ubuntu> Hello all.
<marcreichelt> the WPA network from my university does not work, and I would like to now why
<gan|y|med> does nobody know how to make the automounter recognise my external partitions and somehow convince it to mount them at the exact same place each time i plug in the device
<gan|y|med> ?
<ubuntu> I have Kubuntu 7.04 running and I'd like to have my Computer, Trash icon etc on the desktop.  How do I do this, I can't find any options?
<Doctor_Nick> GDSAGSADGASDG
<_4strO> no doubt Doctor_Nick
<cibershop> hola
<cibershop> en espanol?
<Doctor_Nick> no
<cibershop> beryl con kubuntu
<Doctor_Nick> cibershop: #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> !es | cibershop:
<ubotu> cibershop:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cibershop> ok
<cibershop> gracias
<cibershop> good bye
<Doctor_Nick> no prob bob
<Ikawe> can anyone help me with chinese input?
<icecruncher> is there any site with like cool software foor linux noods, either essential or recoomended...?
<jussi01> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ikawe> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Ikawe> but im not looking for help in Chinese.
<Ikawe> im looking for help inputting chinese
<jussi01> Ikawe: you speak chinese?
<otaku42> trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on an acer travelmate 2483 fails for me. if i choose manual partioning, the installer quits after clicking on next. if i choose "use largest free space", it quits after i entered my name etc. this can be reproduced.
<otaku42> is that a known problem? at least on https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems it's obviously not mentioned.
<otaku42> hints welcome.
<jussi01> otaku42: have you checked the md5 of the iso/disk?
<otaku42> jussi01: not yet, but will do so now. reboot with the "check cd" option from the boot menu is enough?
<jussi01> otaku42: also what speed did you burn at? you might have a dud disk...
<jussi01> otaku42: i would check the md5 of the iso you burnt from
<otaku42> jussi01: burning speed was 10x, i burnt the image on a cd-rw (with nero on a windows box). nero checked the resulting cd and found no obvious error, btw.
<fladd> hi there, can anyone tell me, how to make mounted drives to appear on the desktop
<jussi01> fladd: mount them in fstab
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fladd> they aree mounted
<fladd> I can access them already in konqueror
<otaku42> jussi01: md5sum of the iso is correct, now checking via boot menu
<jussi01> fladd: sorry, right click on the desktop and configure
<fladd> jussi01: i did that, but nothing changes, thats the problem actually :-)
<jussi01> then behaviour and device icons tab
<jussi01> fladd: so you slected mounted hard disk ?
<fladd> jussi01: yeah, the "show mounted harddisks" and "show unmounted harddisks" are both ticked
<jussi01> and clicked apply?
<fladd> yes
<jussi01> try logging out?
<marcreichelt> ah
<marcreichelt> the log entries of NetworkManager are in /var/log/daemon.log :-)
<fladd> okay, hang on
<Ace2016> Anyone know any mouseconfig apps, i need to turn on horizontal scrolling
<Ace2016> ?
<Ace2016> I can't scroll horizontally :(
<Ace2016> its an Acrox mouse with a ball instead of a scroll wheel
<jussi01> yeah there is one for synaptic touchpads, but i cant remember the name of it...
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> hi fladd
<fladd> jussi01: yeah, there we are! guess it was just too easy :-) thanks
<jussi01> hehe, np
<wolferine> when using Gparted Live, are you able to resize a partition (hopefully without losing data) ?
<jussi01> wolferine: as long as its not a mounted partition
<otaku42> jussi01: cd check says: "no errors found"
<wolferine> jussi01, I beleive thats why u usin g the Live CD?
<gnomefreak> wolferine: whenever you re partition you are subjecting yourself to lose of data
<wolferine> use*
<jussi01> otaku42: then i have no idea...
<Skrot> Does kubuntu feisty support the same proprietary software installed (for nVidia drivers for instance) as ubuntu does?
<wolferine> gnomefreak, the reason for adding the "hopefully"
<gnomefreak> wolferine: remember backup
<jussi01> wolferine: yes, i have done so succesfully before
<otaku42> jussi01: trying again... murphy knows, maybe it works now.
<jussi01> otaku42: fingers crossed
<otaku42> jussi01: thx. trying "safe graphics" now... wouldn't expect a difference from it really, but...
<fladd> jussi01: do you know any way to rename those devices on the desktop? because now they are calles something like "10GB Medium" and so on
<jussi01> fladd: i had the same question...
<jussi01> otaku42: good luck
<wolferine> fladd, those devices?
<jussi01> fladd: i still dont have an answer
<dac> LjL thanks for helping me the other day.
<jussi01> wolferine: mounted hdd's and samba shares etc...
<wolferine> well, you need to probably be sudo to rename them
<fladd> wolferine: yes, how to rename them? or actually "where"?
<wolferine> so open a shell, and move to your desktop and rename?
<fladd> wolferine: they are not listed in the shell
<wolferine> fladd, are they files on your filesystem?
<fladd> no
<fladd> i guess that they are kde specific
<wolferine> fladd, then you would need to rename them at the source
<fladd> what source?
<wolferine> if they are not on your filesystem, then I am guessing they are in a remote location
<fladd> trying to rename them on the desktop leads to an error message telling me I cannot do this
<wolferine> fladd,  as I said before, you have to rename them as sudo
<wolferine> or called root
<wolferine> do you know that there is a /desktop dir in your user's /home dir, at /home/user/desktop ?
<Last_Hero> is is possible to enable read/write permissions for an NTFS partition permanently, so I can save files there without having to invoke sudo every time?
<wolferine> and if you cd /home/user/desktop then do sudo cp first_file new_file_name
<wolferine> Last_Hero, remote system, or local?
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | Last_Hero
<ubotu> Last_Hero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Last_Hero> wolferine, local (it's my XP install on the same hard disk)
<wolferine> then check the link above
<Last_Hero> do I need to install that? even though Feisty has support for NTFS?
<wolferine> you might be able to set it up as an NFS share
<wolferine> Last_Hero, you might just want to read it over...
<otaku42> jussi01: thanks for crossing your fingers, that seems to help... looks good so far *knocks on wood*
<fladd> wolferine: Well, as I said before, the entries are not listed in the Desktop directory.
<jussi01> otaku42: excellent, btw which graphics card you using?
<wolferine> fladd, ls -la instead of just ls
<otaku42> jussi01: the one that's build in the intel 950 chipset of the notebook
<Chowderpilot> hey all, how can you tell what name (ttyS0, etc) Ubuntu has given your Serial port?
<wolferine> fladd, that work, I have to run
<jussi01> otaku42: that should work out of the box...
<fladd> wolferine: so i cannot rename them using the shell, since the shell will not see them. I tried showing the hidden files already, they are just not there
<wolferine> fladd, ls -la
<fladd> wolferine: anf again: ls -la is not showing anything inside the Desktop directory
<wolferine> fladd, right click the icon on the desktop, then click properties
<wolferine> you will see something with a few tabs, select the Basic
<wolferine> then tell me, where is the "location"
<fladd> wolferine: renaming them there does not work, it returns an error
<wolferine> fladd, pls follow my instructions... :)
<michael> Is there a copy key shortcut in linux?
<fladd> okay
<wolferine> michael, a few
<wolferine> michael, you can copy/paste via two methods
<wolferine> michael, you can select the text, then press the middl mouse button to paste
<fladd> wolferine: what location do you want to know? the drives are at /media of course
<wolferine> michael, or you can select text, press ctrl-c/ctrl-x (to copy/cut) then ctrl-v
<wolferine> fladd, right click the icon on the desktop, then click properties
<wolferine> fladd, you will see something with a few tabs, select the Basic
<wolferine> fladd, then tell me, where is the "location"
<wolferine> fladd, you reading what I wrote?
<horde> Please noone kick me for saying this, but I just had a bad cluster prob with my vfat partition that fsck (seemingly) couldn't fix...but chkdsk in Windoze could.  Does Win handle vfat better than linux?
<wolferine> horde, you must be used to EFnet
<fladd> okay, location is /media/hda5
<wolferine> horde, we dont kick for "windoze" questions
<wolferine> fladd, so that is NOT a remote drive, its a local disk
<horde> wolferine: sorry, I posted to Slashdot once and since then I'm sensitive ;)
<fladd> ahm, yes, why should it be remote device?
<wolferine> horde, hehe :)
<d0uglas> Hi. Want to go dual-head on my laptop with an extended virtual desktop or whatever to a separate monitor. lspci says i got an Intel 82852/855GM. Do I want xinerama? twinview?
<wolferine> fladd, I really dont think you have been paying attention
<wolferine> fladd, what is its name on the desktop (the name you want to change it from)
<wolferine> fladd, man mount
<wolferine> i have to run
<fladd> one is: "/", the other one is "10GB-Medium (sda1)" and the last one is "42GB-Medium (sda5)"
<Chowderpilot> hey all, how can you tell what name (ttyS0, etc) Ubuntu has given your Serial port?
<Riddell> open week in #ubuntu-classroom
<judgen> dang, my install uses up 8gb space...
<judgen> the /usr folder alone is over 1,2gb
<fladd> very funny, I think wolferine was talking about something completely different :-)
<judgen> I tried dolphin today, and i must say. Im impressed.
<the_ringmaster> Help I screwed up my computer when installing nvidia
<the_ringmaster> I installed the nvidia-glx package and then went to the system settings  and changed the driver from nv to nvidia
<the_ringmaster> I restarted x and now I am stuck with a very low resolution
<dac> no you didn't ,try again ring_master
<judgen> the_ringmaster: have you tried to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<the_ringmaster> would that help?
<judgen> to see if the module is listed
<judgen> i think youve note installed nvidia drivers properly
<the_ringmaster> brb I will try that code
<gan|y|med> . i tried to mount it traditionally, but i get "only root can mount..." how do i fix this again?
<judgen> Anyone know the name of that icon set with most osx icons working
<tictactatic> judgen, do you know a way how to change the default file manager in kde?
<judgen> gan|y|med: tried using "sudo" before the mount command =P
<otaku42> ooook. isn't the installer expected to give a final screen telling something like "i'm done now, friend, you may want to reboot your system now" once it's finished its work?
<judgen> otaku42: the ubuntu installer or some app installer?
<jussi01> otaku42: yeah, it give the the you can go back to the live cd dialouge...
<the_ringmaster> what was that code again?
<otaku42> judgen: the kubuntu installer.
<jussi01> the_ringmaster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<otaku42> jussi01: hmm... then i guess something went wrong. it showed some progress bar, then suddenly the installer disappered from the screen. doh!
<jussi01> doh...
<jussi01> otaku42: have you got a spare cd? i would try burning another one...
<jussi01> at a slower speed
<otaku42> jussi01: i guess i just try to boot into the install and see what happens. if that doesn't work i go with another cd.
<the_ringmaster> Is there another code for it
<gan|y|med> judgen: found it. it's the user option in fstab. i should finaly memorise this...
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<the_ringmaster> I have installed nvidia-glx, now what
<rob_> my kubuntu cant always write ,  and  - any ideas how to fix it ?
<otaku42> jussi01: obviously the installation did not finish. no grub installed, instead winxp starts.
<otaku42> jussi01: ok, another cd then... tomorrow. i give up for today :)
<jussi01> otaku42: doh!!
<jussi01> otaku42: good luck
<otaku42> jussi01: at least winxp still starts as it did before ;)
<otaku42> jussi01: thx. will try from a new cd-r (not rw) tomorrow.
<jussi01> heh
<otaku42> jussi01: thx for your help so far.
<the_ringmaster> what do I do after installing nvidia-glx package
<jussi01> otaku42: you didnt say it was rw
<otaku42> jussi01: i did :)
<jussi01> that most likely is your problem
<otaku42> jussi01: why?
<jussi01> otaku42: i dont know, just a lot of ppl have issues with rw cd's and installs...
<the_ringmaster> what should I Do?
<otaku42> jussi01: good to know, thanks for the hint.
<Columcille> the_ringmaster: If you're doing what I think you're doing, open up System Settings, click Monitor and Display, go to Admin mode, click Hardware, click Configure next to your card, make sure it's got the right card, click Proprietary on the right, click ok a couple of times, and re-start X
<jussi01> the_ringmaster: its kind of quiet as the classroom session is on...
* otaku42 signs off for today... cu all, and thanks again for the help
<wolferine> can I add to my "/" partition?
<wolferine> its a logical partition I beleive
<wolferine> without removing my OS?
<Graham> wolferine: You mean increase the size?
<wolferine> correct graham
<Graham> Yeah you can change the size of partitions without affecting the OS, so long as the HD has space after.
<wolferine> Graham, thats not what I asked
<wolferine> can I change the size of my logical partition
<wolferine> not an extended
<Graham> I don't think it matters.
<Graham> Wait when you say logical...
<Graham> Nevermind.
<wolferine> Graham, it does matter
<Graham> wolferine: If you know then what's the fucking point in asking?
<the_ringmaster> why isn't this nvidia driver working?
<wolferine> !language | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Columcille> the_ringmaster: Did you try what I mentioned?
<thefirstdude> I have now decided you aren't related to my favorite snack
<the_ringmaster> what did you say I forget
<Columcille> ...
<Columcille> the_ringmaster: If you're doing what I think you're doing, open up System Settings, click Monitor and Display, go to Admin mode, click Hardware, click Configure next to your card, make sure it's got the right card, click Proprietary on the right, click ok a couple of times, and re-start X
<the_ringmaster> That is what I did in the beginning. FYI: my card isn't even listed there
<Columcille> not sure then
<the_ringmaster> I just did a glxgears and it does seem like the graphics driver is working
<the_ringmaster> now how do I fix this resolution problem it caused?
<the_ringmaster> My resolution should be 1280-1024
<acemo> manually add the resoution in xorg.conf?
<Columcille> when I installed the nvidia driver, it then had trouble recognizing my monitor
<Columcille> I had to go into xorg.conf and set things manually
<Columcille> not sure why it had monitor issues
<the_ringmaster> would it help if i posted my xorg.conf file here
<azraeI> I just updated my Kubuntu to Feisty. All went fine, in the end I was asked to reboot. when trying to reboot, right at the start after the menu, nothing happens for severak minutes, then I get a busybox shell and the message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". The hardware is a lenovo T60. Any ideas??
<nbcb> why does my kb3 unable to clone my vcd to a disc? it says multiple track not supported
<wolferine> nbcb, maybe trying asking in #tovid
<Yorokobi> azraeI, google the error message, there's a fix for that in one of the linux-related forums
<CVirus> azraeI: isn't azrael a fallen angel or sumthing ?
<CVirus> azraeI: #Kubuntu-offtopic .. you mind ?
<CVirus> azraeI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533
<nbcb> they are sleeping
<Kubuntu> Can I make the login so that I won't have to write the login name?
<acemo> anyone here can help me with sed?
<Dr_willis> kde has a auto-login feature for KDM.   and i think it has a rember last name feature as well..
<Dr_willis> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm theres a kdm control setting tool. but i forget its name
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<the_ringmaster> well guys I have had some luck
<azraeI> CVirus: Thanks. will try that stuff and hope it magically works.
<the_ringmaster> I did what you said and then did this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CVirus> azraeI: no problem
<the_ringmaster> that command got me up to 1024-768
<sdlnxgk> what is up with Feisty??? can't uninstall certain packages because they are linked to kubuntu-desktop???
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  thats a meta package.  removing kubuntu-desktop wont hurt anything.
<Dr_willis> or at least it shouldent.
<Skrot> It's like that in edgy as well
<Skrot> Nothing to worry about :)
<the_ringmaster> should I use the envy script to install and set up nvidia?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, thanks was worried it was gonna uninstall all of kubuntu and leave me with a blinking cursor :)
<wolferine> i want to increase the size of my primary partition, without deleting it, can I do that with Gparted?
<sdlnxgk> So far i'm liking feisty :)
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  yea. they got so much stuff in kubuntu-desktop that i dont think should be in there.. but thats how it is.
<Skrot> For those of you who use feisty; does it sport the same new easy codec and easy binary blob features as ubuntu, only in a Qt4/KDE app?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, ya I agree and I use other stuff that seems to work better like vlc player works right out of the box :)
<HaokaH> hi trkce konuan yok mu yaaa
<Dr_willis> I perfer to remove openoffice from the start. :)
<Skrot> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sdlnxgk> ya I agree I use star office myself
<sdlnxgk> ok time to install 3D nvidia drivers :)
<Skrot> In other words; kubuntu feisty doesnt fix that like ubuntu feisty supposedly does?
<Dr_willis> I just use abiword. :)
<Skrot> kword =)
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  the various media players asked/installed some of the codecs for me when i started them
<Skrot> okay, amarok tried to install mp3 support but failed :>
<Skrot> running the live-cd now
<Skrot> since my hdd is dead
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  i had that issue as well.. try running amarok as root. or perhaps run it from a terminal
<Dr_willis>  i got it to do it.. but im not sure HOW i did it.
<Last_Hero> Skrot, get the Mp3 support from Adept
<Skrot> I know
<Skrot> I don't really need mp3-support with the live cd, i just wanted to check if it works
<Skrot> Flash-installation in Konqueror worked well though
<groo_> hello/2 all, any (k)ubuntu developers alive?
<herbcharl> hello I am new to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  oh? i dident see it do that. :)
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  at this rate we will Kill off those EasyScript/Automatix disasters soon! :)
<groo_> could anyone tell me how to change the timeout in gphoto2 libs?
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  how about Java?
<Skrot> yeah =)
<Skrot> Haven't tried java yet
<Dr_willis> I wonder why they just dont automate installin that stuff on the first boot.. Proberly 'legal' reasons.
<Skrot> yupp. At least with mp3-codec etc
<groo_> is anyone able to add a local printer in kubuntu using cups (kprinter, gnomeprinter)
<nbcb> when i insert a vcd, it doesn't auto detect, how do i list all ym devies? i tried fdisk -l but shown nothing
<herbcharl> hi toyman
<ToyMan> hi
<herbcharl> got to go now bye
<wolferine> let me understand this correctly, can I upgrade to Feisty, using the CD?
<wolferine> or do I have to do a clean, new install
<wolferine> (w/o accessing the internet)
<akrus> can someone tell me if Gutsy is now available for testing?
<akrus> asked almost everywhere xD
<wolferine> akrus, I am sure it is
<wolferine> check the forums?
<groo_> is anyone able to add a local printer (USB) in kubuntu using cups (kprinter, gnomeprinter)
<Skrot> I'd imagine gutsy is about the same as feisty right now..
<wolferine> groo_, no need to post each minute
<Skrot> Give them a couple of months to acctually develop something new to test ;)
<groo_> wolferine: you can upgrade but is always better to do a fresh install
<akrus> wolferine: :D
<wolferine> groo_, with the CD directly?
<bdesouza> hello
<deoptima> feisty is pretty bugged on some systems my desktop server has a ton of bugs but my laptop runs flawlessly
<gulars> are there official support for encrypting the system in feisty, like in debian etch?
<groo_> wolferine: yes, you add the cd with apt-cdrom add and then you do a apt-get dist-upgrade, fremember that some packages might not exist if you have external repos
<deoptima> on my server i have access when im on the LAN but now outside the lan
<_benjo_> just installed Feisty...i'm having trouble setting up wirless with wpasupplicant..when I type knetworkmanager  in a shell, nothing happns...nothing opens....also I don't have /etc/wpasupplicant.conf file...should this file be generated automatically or do I have to configure wpa manually??
<deoptima> Wicd worked for me
<wolferine> groo_, the apt-cdrom add, adds the CD to my sources.list?
<wolferine> i want to do a minimal install really, as I am lacking space
<malik__> how to i make konqueror to display my video clips as thumbnail views?
<gulars> anyone know if there are official support for encrypting the whole system in feisty?
<groo_> wolferine: yes
<groo_> gulars: yes there is.. encfs
<markey> hmm
<markey> my Adept in feisty is a bit weird
<markey> check this screenie
<markey> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/379/snapshot1uf7.png
<markey> the description for easytag :)
<wolferine> groo_, i already have my CD added in my sources.list, but when I do an update (via the update manager, not cli) it dls all the packages..
<groo_> malik__: change to icon view
<PhinnFort> markey: wear
<groo_> wolferine: coment the repos then, main and universal only
<PhinnFort> and tear
<Aurvandill> Are there any distros that use LILO as the default bootloader?
<wolferine> groo_, true
<PhinnFort> Aurvandill: yggdrasil, maybe?
<malik__> groo_: it is set on icon view but its not showin the files as thumbnails.....its showin just icon of the file
<Aurvandill> So I guess GRUB is taking over? Too bad, since Grub can't seem to find "itself" on a computer I am trying to install Ubuntu on :(
<Aurvandill> It keeps saying Error 17
<wolferine> my /usr/lib and /usr/share are taking up 4GB of space, anyway I can reduce that?
<wolferine> some temp files in there, I might be able to delete?
<crube> Does ubuntu have an integrated firewall?
<groo_> malik__: in konqueror, view, preview, activate the video preview
<groo_> crube: a ton... firestarter, kfirewall, etc
<Yorokobi> crube, which all use iptables ^^^
<soon> I want this executed at boot up : 'iwpriv ath0 mode 2' (as root) - which config/script file should I add it to?
<crube> groo_:  I have a problem, trying to host a game of Worms Armageddon, but I wonder if the port is blocked by my computer or something else.
<wolferine> crube, yes, iptables
<groo_> crube: do a iptable -L as sudo and see the ports blocked
<wolferine> crube, you can scan all your ports
<crube> groo_:  allright thanks
<soon> which config file?
<wolferine> scanning localhost is of great help :)
<mattik> What is cause that allways when I log off from kubuntu I get black screen and I have to shutdown computer by switch?
<crube> wolferine:  how do i do that?
<malik__> groo_: there is no opetion for video preview .....only sound clip view and different other picture opens..........any other i dea?
<nbcb> why doesn't kubuntu detects my cd when i put in a vcd? my windows can see it
<nbcb> i can't see it in fdisk -l, i can't mount it
<nbcb> what's worng
<wolferine> crube, its called Network tools, but I am using Gnome
<wolferine> nbcb, did you talk to #tovid about it?
<wolferine> oh, I see
<wolferine> its not the media on the disk thats the issue
<nbcb> ... i already burned it using cdrdao
<wolferine> nbcb, what are you using to handle those filetypes?
<nbcb> after burning i put it into my windows system and it dtects and play.. but kubuntu doesn't seem to read the cd or mount anything
<wolferine> nbcb, what are you using to handle those filetypes?
<nbcb> errr usually when i put in any cd, kubuntu will prompt me how to handle the cd.. but this time its nothing
<wolferine> ....
<nbcb> i want kubuntu to mount it to /media/cdrom0
<groo_> malik__: video files preview?
<malik__> groo_: nothin remotely mentioning video
<groo_> malik__: go to kcontrol , desktop, behaviour.. check the video file preview
<crube> wolferine: I didn't find a way to scan ports in any of the network settings :(
<malik__> groo_: hate to be a nagg but there isnt any video file preview there either
<wolferine> crube, its called "network tools" not "network settings" btw
<MepisReign> nbcb, would u try sudo mount -v /dev/hda /media/cdrom0
<groo_> malik__: don't know then :( should be.. ahh try installing all kde instead of only kubuntu.. apt-get install kde
<groo_> malik__: that should do it
<warren_> hello
<crube> wolferine:  yeah i found it, but I couldn't find anything about ports there
<warren_> I've installed Kubuntu 7 but I doesn't works :(
<warren_> I have to close networkmanager to have access to i,nternetr
<warren_> is this normal?
<malik__> groo_: i just freshly installed fiesty
<malik__> groo_: :(
<malik__> groo_: thanx for trying any way mate
<groo_> malik__: when you install feisty, kubuntu, you just installed a subset of all kde.. doing a apt-get install kde will install all of it..
<nbcb> it just goes blinking on the cdrom light and the command hang there
<nbcb> funny is when i put the same cd into windows it just load
<groo_> malik__: since i installed feisty (kubuntu) and then kde, i have all the option, including the video preview ones
<weedar> I asked someone at work about VPN and he gave me a URL with a port-number.. What vpn uses only that?
<wolferine> crube, isnt there something to "scan" with?
<groo_> weedar: nmap
<wolferine> called port scan maybe
<groo_> wolferine: nmap
<wolferine> that doesnt sound right
<crube> wolferine:  No, Nothing
<wolferine> crube, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-network/screenshots/info_portscan.jpg
<weedar> groo_: won't that just reveal they have A vpn-server running, not what kind?
<wolferine> which comes from http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-network/screenshots.shtml
<weedar> also, I'm not sure running nmap is 100% legal here... =)
<groo_> weedar: nmap usually tries to check for the system too
<azraeI> weedar: exactly what are you trying to do?
<groo_> weedar: port scanning is perfectly legal anywhere in the world... unless you are port scanning the CIA.. the its definitely legal :D
<froggie> any help for a linux newbie? i'm trying to get java installed with any browser at all (i have firefox and konquerer installed right now) but i can't get it 'fixed', as a matter of speaking. ;)
<crube> wolferine: I use KDE, and it doesn't even have a tab like that
<froggie> i must be doing something not right, at least. lol.... any help available with that stuff? ;)
<groo_> froggie: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin
<weedar> azraeI: my workplace has a vpn-solution, but all I've got is a URL and port-number. Not sure where to go from there :)
<azraeI> groo_: a friend in switzerland got raided for port scanning at the end of last year. perfectly legal: yes.  Stupid law enforcement: yes, too
<homero> hola
<groo_> groo_: it depends WHAT you are port scanning
<grothesk> Is there a known issue with DVD-support in Feisty?
<froggie> groo_: i'll give that a try! thanks
<homero> se puede chater en espaol?
<azraeI> weedar: i personally use the open-src vpnc client for work vpn. At work most use windows and the cisco client. I extracted the 'secret' from the profile files and placed it in the vpnc config. thehere are public tools for decrypting the cisco profile secret
<azraeI> groo: it shouldnt if portscanning is legal. guess we are off-topic here though
<weedar> azraeI: so I'll have to get more information from work before I can connect?
<azraeI> CVirus: after booting ubuntu from cd and editing /mnt/menu.list my system just booted again. In the file root=/dev/sda1 was replaced with a long uuid. Same thing in /etc/fstab btw. sucks.
<azraeI> weedar: most likely, yes. You'll need  a) the server to connect to  b) username/password
<azraeI> c) the 'secret' too usually. ask your admin?
<wolferine> crube I realize your using KDE
<CVirus> azraeI: that's normal
<wolferine> that is why I told you, I am using Gnome, in advance
<CVirus> azraeI: that's the drive's UUID
<weedar> azraeI: I have a) and possibly b), I'll have to ask about c) tomorrow at work. Thanks though :)
<CVirus> azraeI: make sure your swap is working ... there is a bug IIRC
<crube> wolferine:  Yeah I know, but in KDE I cant find a tab like that
<wolferine> well, get the Gnome one then
<wolferine> its very helpful
<CVirus> azraeI: free -m
<azraeI> CVirus: it shows a certain amount of swap space, none in use atm.
<CVirus> azraeI: it's working then
<busfahrer> How do I get video thumbnails to work in Feisty? My previous trick of installing the mplayerthumbs addon doesnt seem to work anymore in Feisty.
<azraeI> k thanks
<wolferine> busfahrer, is it in the forums?
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: install libarts1-xine
<busfahrer> LeeJunFan: That didnt work either (plus the way xine does thumbnails is kinda pointless)
<stka> hi
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: do you also have libxine1-ffmpeg installed I wonder?
<busfahrer> LeeJunFan: Yep
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: hrm, works here with xine just fine.
<LeeJunFan> busfahrer: I wonder if you need the libakode2-mpeg and or libarts1-akode as well?
<LeeJunFan> why that stuff isn't done by default is beyond me. I always seem to forget what packages I need to get it working every time I do a fresh install.
<stka> has anyone managed to watch DVD unter kubuntu with 7.04? I allways get the errormessage "no demultiplexer for >dvd:///dev/scd0<"
<TheCreationist> So, short of doing a clean install, is it possible/stable to revert from Feisty back to Edgy?
<mc__> hello! i would like to run a 32bit game on my amd64 system. on gentoo i had the linux32 command which allowed mit to do this,how to this in kubuntu
<fastesthamster> To stka: I can watch dvds in feisty
<mc__> TheCreationist: downgrades are _not_ supported
<fastesthamster> I use kaffeine
<stka> fastesthamster: I also use kaffeine and all codecs are installed
<fastesthamster> stka: that's weird then
<stka> I also tried mplayer fastesthamster
<LeeJunFan> TheCreationist: possible for somone who really knows the debian-like system well, but even still not worth the trouble.
<fastesthamster> did you try gmplayer or mplayer from the command line
<stka> I'm not alone with this problem
<stka> fastesthamster: yes
<mc__> hello! i would like to run a 32bit game on my amd64 system. on gentoo i had the linux32 command which allowed mit to do this,how to this in ubuntu
<froggie> how do i unpack a .deb file? (that java is packed in .deb i think)
<charwood> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to do dual head on feisty with the XPRESS 200M on my notebook.  I think I have my xorg.conf correct, but I get cloned view instead of MergedFB when I start up.  /var/lob/Xorg.0.log says (WW) fglrx(0) Option "MergedFB" is not used.
<stka> fastesthamster: libdvdread is reading the DVD
<charwood> Why is it not used?  (-8
<fastesthamster> stka: Was feisty a fresh install or upgrade from edgy
<stka> fresh install
<fastesthamster> Oh, mine was an upgrade from edgy
<stka> fastesthamster: that's the errormessage ioctl(): Input/output error
<charwood> I'd be happy to pastebin my xorg.conf and my error log if anyone knows what might be wrong with MergedFB.
<Aattila> hi! is there anything tells me what driver should be used? vesa video driver is applied and it works badly but don't know what to change
<charwood> Until today I had only used Xinerama or Nvidia settings (ATI cards are such a pain.  Arg.)  Does anyone here use MergedFB for Dual screen?  Is there a better option with an ATI card?
<froggie> is .deb a packed file? and if yes, how can i unpack it?
<charwood> Aattila: What video card to you have?
<Menda> hi
<fastesthamster> stka: Sorry, I don't know.  I'll check my gf's install, she's got a fresh feisty
<stka> fastesthamster: try it and maybe you will get the same messages
<charwood> Shoot, gotta help a client.  Sorry.  I'll be back.
<fastesthamster> I  hope not!
<fastesthamster> I'm trying to convince her that switching from windows was a good idea
<stka> fastesthamster: Now I tried it with "mplayer dvd://1" that worked
<fastesthamster> That's awesome, wonder what the problem with kaffeine is then?
<fastesthamster> gmplayer *still* doesn't work on my system, only command line mplayer works
<stka> so the codecs are ok, there must be something with the new devicemanagement
<fastesthamster> I had one or two issues with device management.  seems to be sorted out now.  It stopped autmounting SD cards, then decided to start again.
<stka> under 7.04 with kernel 2.6.20 all IDE devices are managed as scsi device
<fastesthamster> Exit
<stka> fastesthamster: i just installed vlc then it's working O_O so there must be something with kaffeine
<fastesthamster> That's weird
<oem_> what do I do after configuring through the oem account?
<fastesthamster> I've never used vlc
<stka> fastesthamster: There is allways a little bit of voodoo while working with computers ;-)
<fastesthamster> I guess that's what makes them fun :)
<stka> fastesthamster: so I think I use vlc at the moment, thank you for your help
<ubuntu> witam
<flowingfire> Hello everybody.  Beryl isn't starting in the system tray like I want it to.  How do I get it to start up in the system tray in KDE?
<flowingfire> In fact, I'm curious about how to get any program to begin at startup for that matter
<busfahrer> Anybody in here using the Addon Mplayerthumbs?
<sdlnxgk> ok crazy ? resized my desktop and now on the kicker desktop names are not showing full size what gives??
<malik__> how do i enable video file thumbnails in fiesty?
<flowingfire> Just in case anybody is around: I'm hoping somebody can help me put a program in the system try in Kubuntu so it begins on startup
<Kikifas> puk
<Aattila> is there anybody using via vn800 video card? i have problems with it
<Kikifas> I do't have hard disk
<Kikifas> :)
<soulrider__> Kikifas: youre usingt he live CD ?
<Kikifas> because when I put on my computer i"m broken one styck
<Kikifas> yes
<froggie> i have 2 problems, the bar at the bottom of the screen is not working good anymore (it doesn't show up after reboot, and after launching it with kicker it shows up but doesn't work :)
<Kikifas> so doasen't work
<soulrider> !pl | Kikifas
<ubotu> Kikifas: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<soulrider> maybe that can help you
<Kikifas> thx
<lupul> has anyone used k3b in edgy?
<flowingfire> . . . anyone know how begin a program at startup?
<soulrider> froggie: doesnt work as in you click ir and cant do anything or, doesnt work as in it doesnt show the applist, kmenu etc
<lupul> i meant feisty
<Xplosion> hello! i'm having problems with feisty upgrade. can anybody help?
<charwood> Hooray.  I'm back.  Hope no one missed me too much.  Does anyone run dualhead with MergedFB and/or know anything about it and why it wouldn't want to start?
<lupul> *ment
<soulrider> lupul: not me, but im guessing it works :P
<froggie> soulrider: doesn;'t launch apps anymore
<lupul> well kind of bad
<charwood> lupul: Used it in edgy plenty, what's going on?
<soulrider> froggie: so your kmenu isnt working
<lupul> in edgy me too. but in feisty i tried to burn 2 dvd's
<lupul> and both are gone
<soulrider> lupul: weird, any errors ?
<froggie>  soulrider: yes
<froggie>  not working
<lupul> something about RMA
<charwood> lupul: "are gone" = "failed to burn correctly"?  Also, same hardware I'm assuming?
<Xplosion> i'm getting md5sum error with knetworkmanager when upgrading to feisty. what can i do?
<froggie>  anymore
<benkong2> hello fellow kubuntians :)
<charwood> Howdy benkong
<lupul> :))
<froggie> hey benkong2
<benkong2> anyone help with a knetworkmanager problem and iftab_helper?
<grothesk> Xplosion: Download it again.
<soulrider> hi benkong2
<benkong2> hi soulrider; froggie
<sdlnxgk> lupul, give me a second cant try k3b in feisty
<froggie> i didn't know Kubuntu was a race now ;)) haha, Kubuntian ;))
<froggie> lol
<froggie> :)
<soulrider> froggie: im not in kubuntu right now, but why dont you try reinstalling kicker ?
<flowingfire> anyone know how I can add programs to start in the system tray in kubuntu?
<Xplosion> doin it with adpet
<benkong2> yes a super race; trying to take over the world
<Xplosion> adept
<malik__> i cant get video file's thumbnail preview in fiesty ....how do i enable it?.......plz help
<Xplosion> same error all the times
<lupul> haha
<benkong2> flowingfire: right click on the panel and add an applet
<grothesk> malik__: Install kdes noatun.
<froggie> soulrider: hm like insert the cd and see what happens or something? ;) won't that erase my entire installment that i already have now though?
<soulrider> flowingfire: right clickt he panela dn hit 'Add application to panel'
<soulrider> what will make  ashortcut
<soulrider> froggie: no no, just reinstall the kicker, thats the program that shows the panel :)
<soulrider> froggie: open a terminal
<benkong2> I thought feisty was going to have knetworkmanager with WPA support as default. Is that not true?
<soulrider> benkong2: im not sure actually
<soulrider> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<froggie> soulrider: cool, opening a terminal. (i am a total new linux user). doing kubuntu linux for exactly 1 week. lol
<soulrider> lol froggie thats ok, we were all newbies once werent we? ;)
<charwood> malik: System Settings->Desktop->Behavior
<froggie> soulrider: what should i do after opening a terminal ?
<soulrider> ok, type this
<soulrider> sudo aptitude purge kicker
<soulrider> and then
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install kicker
<froggie> coolness
<Xplosion> anybody? i'm tring to upgrade to feisty using adept. but i get md5sum error on knetworkmanager all the time. what can i do?
<froggie> i will sure give that a try now ;) ty!
<malik__> grothesk: it says no package by that name..........kdes noatun........but there is one just by the name of noatun.......but i have already VLC/Kmplayer/mplayer/xine/kaffeine players installed.......
<soulrider> Xplosion: are you using just adept or the dist-upgrade application ?
<grothesk> malik__: Than take noatun.
<charwood> Xplosion: Total guess here, you might need to run apt-get clean to clear out a badly downloaded package before you try installing again.
<Xplosion> just adpet
<busfahrer> so, most of the people using KDE are satisfied with the way xine generated movie thumbnails?
<Xplosion> adept
<soulrider> charwood:  Xplosion
<soulrider> dont do that yet!
<tero> kubuntu just won my "The most bleeding edge distro ever" prize
<benkong2> brb all trying to get my wpa_supplicant working
<soulrider> Xplosion: dont delete the cahe yet
<soulrider> Xplosion: open konqueror
<Xplosion> done
<tero> is it "normal" that bash makes core dump if I enter a command that doesn't exist?
<soulrider> ok, type this int he bar
<Xplosion> opened konqueror
<charwood> soulrider: Sorry, now I feel like an evil saboteur derailing your technical support plans.
<soulrider> type: /var/cache
<sdlnxgk> anyone know how to make firefox and thunderbird defaults so when you click on links ??
<soulrider> lol charwood what you said is correct, but it will delete all packages, we just wanna delete the knetwork one :P
<Xplosion> done
<soulrider> ok Xplosion, do you see an apt directory?
<chuck> hi all
<soulrider> hi chuck
<Xplosion> thanks... i don't want to download 800MB for the third time! lol
<Xplosion> yep... inside apt directory
<chuck> just got puter back with linux on it
<chuck> this is intresting
<chuck> lol
<soulrider> sdlnxgk: go to the control center and in KDE components go to Prefered applications
<soulrider> Xplosion: do you see an archive directory? type the correct name
<soulrider> im not in kubuntu right now so im guessing the dirs :P
<tero> can anyone test what you get when you type "asdfgh" in console? please
<Xplosion> yep.. inside archive
<Xplosion> archives
<soulrider> great Xplosion
<tero> I get Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<soulrider> open a konsole
<Xplosion> inside it there is a lonly directory... callled "partial"
<Xplosion> and inside it there is the bad bad package
<soulrider> Xplosion: do you see lots of deb files?
<sdlnxgk> soulrider, I don't see that all I see is system settings> default applications which I have did but still doesn't work..
<chuck> does anyone know how  I can access my second hard drive ?
<soulrider> sdlnxgk:  weird, hold on a sec please
<Xplosion> i see a lot of deb. but the one with problems is inside the "partial" directory
<soulrider> Xplosion: ok, in a console type this
<sdlnxgk> soulrider, k
<soulrider> Xplosion:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/knetwork      and hit tab once, see if it auto completes
<Xplosion> but the error package is insde another directory...
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> it should be there
<Xplosion> inside the "partial" directory
<soulrider> what directory do you think it is in ?
<soulrider> ok, delete the one in partial then
<Xplosion> ok
<soulrider> Xplosion:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/knetwork      and hit tab once, see if it auto completes
<sdlnxgk> soulrider, found it :)
<soulrider> sdlnxgk: aweosme
<oliver> Hello
<sdlnxgk> the power of  google :)
<pedro> hola
<soulrider> hi oliver
<soulrider> hola pedro
<soulrider> !es | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<charwood> Howdy oliver, pedro.
<pedro> que hay
<pedro> soy nuevo
<pedro> en linux
<oliver> anyone got any experiance with wifi problems in Kubuntu 7.04
<creadorcreativo> pedro: #kubuntu-es, este canal es para soporte en ingles
<pedro> nesecito adiestramiento
<soulrider> pedro: no hay problema, pero en este canal solo se permite hablar ingles, vas a tener que ir a los canales en espa~nol
<pedro> como lo hago
<soulrider> click en el nombre en azul
<soulrider> tambine intenta #ubuntu-es
<oliver> anyone got any experiance with wifi problems in Kubuntu 7.04
<soulrider> oliver: asking once is enough
<flowingfire> linux es un dolor de extremo, pero me gusta de todos modos
<soulrider> !wifi | oliver
<ubotu> oliver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grothesk> oliver: Get more specific.
<oliver> when I try to connect to a wireless network it seems to hold on Configuing device then the connection drops
<soulrider> Xplosion: is it working now ?
<Xplosion> almost there
<pedro> gracias
<Xplosion> no... same error
<oliver> soulrider?
<soulrider> Xplosion: in the archives directory, not the partial one, make sure the knetwork package isnt present
<charwood> charwood
<Xplosion> it isn't
<soulrider> Xplosion: i got an idea
<soulrider> hold on a sec
<Xplosion> now i removed the hole "partial" directory and adept crashed... lol
<Xplosion> ok
<dragan> hello... how can I disable wifi config in Festy through boot parameters?
<soulrider> Xplosion: oh my, you should have closed it
<oliver> it holds at 28% Acrivation stage: Confguring Device.
<dragan> I have integrated wifi on laptop.. and I guees it freezes in activation...
<|lostbyte|> oh
<dragan> since there are several networks around me
<Xplosion> it's ok... i made a new "partial" and adept is working again
<soulrider> Xplosion: hold on just a sec
<dragan> and I cant get it to boot
<soulrider> Xplosion: im asuming you know how to run konqueror as root :)
<soulrider> Xplosion:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fknetworkmanager%2Fknetworkmanager_0.1-0ubuntu11_i386.deb&md5sum=242d969715188f403fff68626497d6ba&arch=i386&type=main download it and place it in the archives and in the aprtial directorty
<soulrider> lets see what happens, and close adept first!
<sedat> hi there
<oliver> dragan, I am having the same problems
<dragan> oliver: it worked just fine at office... where AP is close and signal strong
<froggie> hm, any help with installing java on my kubuntu computer? pls
<dragan> but at home... it just wont boot
<sedat> i recently installed wine to use flashget on it.Though I learned flashget is working with wine's previous package it is not working with last release
<Xplosion> o.O
<dragan> hangs at ~75%
<Xplosion> every link i try gets me a page not found
<oliver> mine hangs at ~28
<sedat> how can  I install previous version
<sedat> how can  I install previous version od wine
<sdlnxgk> soulrider, you know why my desktop names on the kicker will not expand to the size of the name after chaning resoultion??
<dragan> I just need boot param.. like noacpi...
<dragan> but for standard i386 CD
<oliver> mine sticks at Configuring Device
<froggie> what does feisty, warty, etc mean btw? and how do i find out what i have? and is it important? :)
<dragan> I have not downloaded yet DVD or Alternate CD
<Xplosion> ok... found it manually
<debianland> # Appears as ANNA
<nixternal> froggie: they are the development names of Ubuntu releases. To find out which one you have, at the command line (Konsole) type =>    lsb_release -a
<dragan> and... how can I SEE where it stopped???? I just see that blue bar... no info on what is going behid?
<oliver> it's undernieth
<oliver> are you on Kubuntu?
<froggie> tyvm (thank you very much) nix :)
<dragan> yes.. but now on edgy.. desktoip
<pestilence> this is certainly the most interesting error i've had..."apt-get is not installed.  to install it, type apt-get install apt" :-D
<dragan> pestilence: AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAa good one !!!!
<oliver> I agree
<pestilence> something is messed up with the path, as apt-get exists in /usr/bin
<aro> How can I remap mouse keys 4 and 5? (the buttons on the side of my mouse)
<pestilence> this is after an edgy-> feisty upgrade.  known bug?
<oliver> Dragan, when I am conencting to a network (fiesty) it tells me what it's doing in a little bubble and it freezes on Configuring Device
<dragan> ahhh oliver .. you get KDE :-) ... I am not there.... cant get feisty to boot to kde
<Toyd> gUys from me to the kubuntu community: http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntucartoonwe5.jpg
<dragan> at work I can... and it works.. and it finds AP and gets IP/gw...
<oliver> mine was a fresh install my update went wrong
<soulrider> Xplosion: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and get the package from there
<sedat> how can  I install not the latest but the previous version of a program
<dragan> but at home... it cant boot.. since there is at least 5 networks around :-)
<aro> How can I remap mouse keys 4 and 5? (the buttons on the side of my mouse)
<oliver> mine cannot connect and there is only  network found
<Toyd> froggie you are in in nixternal you too http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntucartoonwe5.jpg
<dragan> oliver: what card?
<Toyd> pestilence,  you too
<aro> !mouse
<dragan> I have some ralink...
<oliver> hang on
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<oliver> how do I check ym card?
<pestilence> Toyd: huh?
<dragan> iwconfig
<Toyd> http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntucartoonwe5.jpg
<epdp14> anybody here?
<charwood> epdp14: Lots of people.  Hello.
<aro> Yes, there are 424 people in here
<nixternal> Toyd: that is awesome
<nixternal> hahaha
<epdp14> lol i meant people here at their comps, thanks
<dragan> way too much ;-)
<soulrider> Toyd: how did you do that? o.O
<Xplosion> soulrider: :D
<oliver> RT2500 Wireless
<Xplosion> soulrider: it working now!
* pestilence is confused.
<soulrider> Xplosion: awesome!
<dragan> oliver: well that is more less same thing I have
<Xplosion> soulrider: thanks a lot!
<Toyd> magic
<pestilence> Toyd: is that supposed to be funny?
<soulrider> no prob Xplosion
<epdp14> i have a quick question... does anyone know where to save a script to make it executable in bash? ive forgotten since I last did it
<Xplosion> half an hour to install everytinhg, ha
<soulrider> pestilence: its lines from IRC
<soulrider> probably dynamically added there somehow
<oliver> any ideas?
<pestilence> soulrider: i understood that much
<dragan> go to Control Panel.. network... and set up device to get info from DHCP save and restart
<Toyd> lol
<dragan> and go manual on network manager
<soulrider> i didn tfind it funny, i just thought it was cool
<dragan> restart device.. not system of course :-)
<soulrider> im going, bbl
<charwood> soulrider: Later.
<pestilence> soulrider: the thing is, i only said the last two things.  the other two boxes that have "me" in it aren't things i said
<dragan> anyone knows how to block network setup on boot ?? what param to "stick" at the end of the boot line? like noacpi?
<oliver> control panel?!
<dragan> system settings
<dragan> too many new linux users do not understand system settings.. so control panel is the term ;-)
<gigabytes> hello
<oliver> lol
<epdp14> oes anyone know where to save a script to make it executable in bash? - id really appreciate your help
<dragan> what can I say... :-)
<gigabytes> Is there an automatic way to create the iso image of the installation cd of kubuntu, starting from the dvd iso?
<dragan> epdp14: chmod +x /path/to/script
<epdp14> dragan: thanks a bunch
<dragan> epdp14: that will make it executrable
<dragan> ...
<nixternal> Toyd: http://blog.nixternal.com/ :) thanks!
<dragan> anyone knows how to block network setup on boot ?? what param to "stick" at the end of the boot line? like noacpi?
<Toyd> lol
<pestilence> so does knetwork-manager still suck in feisty?  or am i gonna love it.
<oliver> dragan, it's still freezing on configuring device and now it's giving out a 169 ip address
<dragan> try it few times....
<dragan> go offline... than online...
<dragan> I got it 5th or 6th time...
<dragan> I guess that is due to signal failure... and/or dhcp client issue
<pestilence> i guess it still sucks :)
<dragan> well it works... after few tries ;-)
<dragan> still I need an answer
<dragan> anyone knows how to block network setup on boot ?? what param to "stick" at the end of the boot line? like noacpi?
<pestilence> dragan: you want to just do this temporarily?
<dragan> yes
<dragan> while booting live CD
<pestilence> dragan: i don't think there is a kernel option that disables it
<dragan> so.. there is no way for me to boot&install at home
<dragan> darn
<pestilence> dragan: there might be a way to blacklist a module.  if that were the case, you just blacklist the module for your network card
<pestilence> dragan: why can't you boot with network?
<_benjo_> can someone please help me get my wireless card working...It worked after the initial install, but now I can't get it up no matter what I try
<dragan> to much wifi networks around
<pestilence> dragan: i don't follow
<dragan> _benjo_: what card?
<oliver> still failing
<dragan> pestilence: at work I got it up and running.... live cd.. but I was 20m far from AP
<_benjo_> dragan, I have dwl-g520 from Dlink...
<oliver> still fairing dragan
<dragan> oliver: thatn you are too far away
<ian__> hey guys
<oliver> I am sat next to it lol
<pestilence> dragan: what does that have to do with installing from cd?
<dragan> than... I am lost
<ian__> having a bit of trouble with an nvidia card on feisty :(
<dragan> pestilence: cant get it to boot at home...
<dragan> no way
<oliver> it was working on the live cd
<oliver> but not on the installed version
<dragan> I got LIve CD to work AT work...
<dragan> but at home... cant boot it
<dragan> same CD same laptop
<pestilence> dragan: i'll repeat:  what does this have to do with not starting network?  i'm confused.
<dragan> it boots.. and starts loading.. up to !75%
<dragan> and then hungs
<pestilence> dragan: hrmm.
<dragan> pestilence: wait
<ian__> any idea why I have to run the nvidia driver installer EVERYTIME i start kubuntu
<ian__> otherwise X wont start
<dragan> pestilence: if you have network set to active on boot, and set up to dhcp... it will hung untill it gets what it needs .. right?
<ian__> but when i install the drivers it works
<ian__> then i reboot and it doesnt
<gigabytes> ian__: don't use nvidia installer
<gigabytes> install drivers using .deb packages
<pestilence> dragan: no...it should time out.  but boot should continue anyways.
<gigabytes> ian__: install them with adept from the restricted repository
<dragan> pestilence: exactly... but if there is too much dhcp offers???
<ian__> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new gigabytes ?
<pestilence> dragan: the timeout should happen in the background.  regardless, the timeout will happen, and dhclient will be backgrounded (it may take a couple of minutes)
<ian__> I've got a GeForce GO 7300
<pestilence> dragan: that's not the way it works ;)
<gigabytes> ian__: hm... I have nvidia-glx but I don't know the difference
<adz21c> don't do nvidia-glx-new its broken ... trust me lol
<rinanir> do you know, how many types of distributions do ubuntu have? kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu ......
<fdoving> dragan: you can try to hit ctrl-alt-del if it hangs for a long time. i belive that will kill the process hanging.
<dragan> pestilence: I left it 15 minutes.. and it was just dead in the water
<gigabytes> try to read packages descriptions
<pestilence> dragan: with wireless, you pick an ESSID.  it offers you DHCP or it doesn't.  either way, it should still boot.
<adz21c> nvidia-glx-new is missing a file
<ian__> then i need to set the driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf yeah?
<dragan> ctrl+alt+del does not work
<fdoving> dragan: ok. it does for me, in feisty.
<gigabytes> ian__: it should be done automatically by the deb script if you haven't manually changed xorg.conf before
<rinanir> do you know, how many types of distributions do ubuntu have? kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu ......
<dragan> pestilence: whatever the reason is.. there are at least 5 availabel networks at my place... so what is going on.. I do not know,... but only difference between work and home is signal strength for wifi
<gigabytes> rinanir: only those three
<dragan> at work I can boot....at home I cant boot Live CD...
<pestilence> dragan: when it hangs, can you hit ctrl+alt+f1?
<dragan> I can hit... but without results
<dragan> aaa sorry
<dragan> I read ctrl alt del
<rinanir> gigabytes, there are also fluxbuntu and some i dont remember
<dragan> let me try...
<rinanir> do anyone have the complete list
<gigabytes> rinanir: I don't know of them
<dragan> boot started
<dragan> :-)
<dragan> ctrl alt f1 works
<pestilence> dragan: i.e. you get a command prompt?
<pestilence> dragan: if so, you can kill whatever you think is causing the problem
<dragan> says loading please wait
<oliver> When I try and connect to a wireless network it hangs on Configuring Device
<pestilence> dragan: ah. that's no good
<oliver> my card is RT2500 Wireless
<dragan> loading...
<pestilence> dragan: i think one of the f1-7 keys gives you a text readout of what your system is doibng
<pestilence> try ctrl+alt+f7
<dragan> hald
<dragan> plip
<dragan> hplip
<dragan> son of a gun
<pestilence> dragan: so it's still doing stuff?
<dragan> motherf**ker booted !!!!
<pestilence> dragan: heh
<dragan> :-D
<ian__> do i need nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig along with nvidia-glx ?
<Toyd> pestilence,  it was a joke sorry
<fdoving> rinanir: there are different names for different things. there is ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, nubuntu, fluxbuntu, ubuntu lite, elbuntu. probably more.
<Toyd> sorry
<pestilence> Toyd: no problem, the humor missed me :-D
<dragan> cmon wifi... HIT ME NOW ;-)
<rinanir> fdoving; do you know the name for embedded distro?
<ian__> do i need nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig along with nvidia-glx ? ???
<dragan> brb .. got to switch devices...
<dragan> 10x all
<utnubuk> when i try to boot up the latest live CD I get an error saying something went wrong with the filesystem.  does that mean my computer is too old for feisty???
<utnubuk> also, the same error occurs when i pop in an old edgy cd and try to upgrade
<fdoving> rinanir: Embedded Ubuntu? not sure, i found a launchpad spec. not much.
<msoeken> is there a ubuntu equivalent settings menu item for enabling glx/aiglx stuff?
<pestilence> utnubuk: no.  it means that something is wrong with the filesystem ;)
<msoeken> in feisty
<oliver> When I try and connect to a wireless network it hangs on Configuring Device
<oliver> my card is RT2500 Wireless
<oliver> any ideas
<utnubuk> i tried 2 diferent disks tho, they work on other computers just fine and not my lappy...
<fdoving> oliver: rt2500s does not work with network-manager, you need to use the old way. wlassistant should work.
<fdoving> oliver: so should kwlan.
<oliver> fdocing: how do I get the "old" way?
<pestilence> utnubuk: i'm guessing it's trying to mount the disk on your laptop and encountering problems when doibng so
<huib> anybody experience to get a Pinacle PCT USB2 working under v4l2?
<utnubuk> if that was the problem how would I resolve it? also - another symptom - the desktop runs deathly slow once it boots and the install icon isnt present on the desktop
<pestilence> utnubuk: what kind of hardware?  how much ram?
<pestilence> utnubuk: you would resolve it be repartitioning and reformatting your hard drive
<utnubuk> 512 mb ram, 1.8 g processor
<pestilence> utnubuk: which can be done inside the installer
<pestilence> utnubuk: oh...that's plenty in terms of ram and processor.  it should run just fine
<utnubuk> okay, i will do that, how do i initialize the installer if i dont have it's icon on the desktop?
<oliver> what's the console command to get a program
<oliver> apt-get?
<pestilence> utnubuk: is this a cd that you burnt yourself, or an official cd?  perhaps the cd drive is having problems reading the cd?
<ian__> mkay
<ian__> i just installed nvidia-glx
<utnubuk> pestilence: yes, i burnt it myself.  I tried two times on differant machines and neither one works on my laptop but they both work on other computers
<ian__> for my GeForce Go 7300
<pestilence> utnubuk: hmmm.
<ian__> but xorg.conf is still using the nv driver
<ian__> should i change it to nvidia and hope for the best?
<utnubuk> is there a way to initialize thie install from konsole?
<kalorin`> sure why not?
<roter_kobold> hello
<pestilence> utnubuk: i'm sure there is.  but i don't know what it would be :)
<utnubuk> k thx for your help either way
<ian__> ok that didnt work
<ian__> gave me an error when starting X
<ian__> said that the nvidia kernel was version 1.0-7184 and that the X module is 1.0-9631
<ian__> any idea how to update the nvidia kernel to that of the X module?
<adaptr> yes.. you'll have to manually remove any nvidia.com manual stuff
<jthumb> I got a problem with my network ... somehow i can't ping/reach  my nextcompi.foo.local computers ... only "ping nextcompi" works ... but "ping nextcompi.foo.local" does not work for me
<ian__> hm ok
<adaptr> and install restricted modules to get the same version as glx
<jthumb> computer network is set by dhcp
<jthumb> does somebody know what to do?
<ian__> how do i remove the nvidia.com garbage?
<kalorin`> ian, yes I was just literally doing that a few minutes ago
<kalorin`> on this very machine
<kalorin`> updating the kernel module that is
<ian__> and it worked after that?
<kalorin`> sure
<kalorin`> works great
<kalorin`> got download the newest nvidia drivers
<kalorin`> cause the ones you're working with are a revision old now
<ian__> restricted modules are already installed
<kalorin`> yeah you dont' need that with the new installeer
<kalorin`> just grab that and tell me when you've got it
<jovans> does anybody know a good performance guide for kubuntu 7.04?
<kalorin`> also while that's pulling do an sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<kernel>
<kalorin`> in my case that was 2.6.17-11-generic
<ian__> already done
<ubuntu> dragan here from laptop !
<ubuntu> it works
<ubuntu> yeessss
<ian__> 2.6.20-15-generic for me
<ian__> so just download the drivers straight from the nvidia site=
<apus> alright! lets do this, I need some guidance on how to change out a driver for my sound card
<kalorin`> yep
<kalorin`> what's up apus?
<froggie> hey, just wanted to say thanks, although linux is 'hard work' ;) i finally got java installed in dapper kubuntu, lols
<kalorin`> as flaccid, I hear he's really good with sound cards :)
<ian__> do i need to remove nvidia-glx first?
<ubuntu> it still need some hands on tweaking... but it works... and that is most important
<kalorin`> no just download stuff first
<apus> because of my card I have to use alsa and a tool called envy24control this much I know, alsa-tools is installed (which includes envy24control)
<kalorin`> get all the tools then do the work
<ubuntu> bye all battery is about to die
<apus> but when I try and run envy24control I get an error
<ubuntu> oliver: if you choose to do manual on networkmanager... add your AP ssid in config and try again
<apus> "invalid card type (driver is ICE1724)"  The envy control tool wants the ICE1712 driver
<ubuntu> I am connected to ISP AP from more tan 500 meters... so it should work for you
<ian__> hmm, it's saying the latest is NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run"
<ubuntu> bye all
<ian__> but my X module is 1.0-9631
<apus> someone recommended using some rmod or something command (he was speaking in person so I dont know the letters) to remove the 1724 and install the 1712
<kiko_> wenas
<kalorin`> correct
<kalorin`> we'll remove the old one
<kalorin`> it'll build a new kernel and x module
<kalorin`> you're going to just bash NVIDIAblah balh balh --kernel-source-path /usr/src/linux-2.whatever is in /usr/src for the headers
<kalorin`> and it'll prompt you for everything else
<kalorin`> then reboot
<kalorin`> pretty much that easy
<apus> nvidia?
<ian__> ok downloaded
<dario> hello
<apus> can you give me an exact example, and I will make the necessary changes
<dario> kubuntu feisty installer cant migration tool
<kalorin`> ok
<kalorin`> did yo uget the kernel headers installed yet?
<ian__> now just: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run --kernel-source-path /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` ??
<kalorin`> not yet
<kalorin`> well no not exactly
<kalorin`> do an ls of /usr/src
<nico_> helo
<patrik> I got ubuntu v 7.04 on my pc and I want to have xp to
<patrik> how to?
<kalorin`> ian?
<ian__> ah: linux-headers-`uname -r` then
<tux> where can i find ATI drivers for feisty
* kalorin` nods
<kalorin`> that's all you hav eto do
<apus> kalorin`: ok, I have a -generic and a normal one
<kalorin`> yeah I have the generic one as well
<kalorin`> there are symlinks in it to the normal one
<kalorin`> if you notice
<ian__> I've got: linux-headers-2.6.20-15, and linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<kalorin`> so you should use the -generic one I think
<kalorin`> yeah try the generic one
<kalorin`> cause some of the directories in it are symlinks
<kalorin`> or
<kalorin`> better
<oliver> Thank you sooooo much people
<kalorin`> apt-get remove linux-headers
<kalorin`> answer yes
<oliver> I am now wireless
<kalorin`> then install the speicfic generic ones
<ian__> ok
<kalorin`> that'll get rid of that other directory
<tux> wireless in ubuntu (kubuntu) rocks
<kalorin`> or use a package manager
<kalorin`> ok
<kalorin`> I gotta split to a meeting
<kalorin`> but I did that and it workd for me
<kalorin`> took me a little while to figure out what it's complaint was
<kalorin`> also it logs to /var/log/nvidia_installer or something such
<ian__> should do that for the restricted modules to?
<kalorin`> so you can look there if it doesn't work and it's pretty detailed
<kalorin`> hrms..
<kalorin`> no idea
<ian__> remove the one without "-generic" on the end
<froggie> hm, my panel menu (the bar at the bottom of the screen) is still not  working, any more tips?
<tux> but does anyone know where i can find ATI drivers for kubuntu?
<kalorin`> yeah can't hurt
<malik__> how do i get thumbnail previews for video files?.........any help plzzzzzz?
<tux> 1024x768 sucks
<kalorin`> if you're running the generic kernel those headers aren't doing anything for you
<kalorin`> tux: ati.amd.com?
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<froggie> hm, my panel menu (the bar at the bottom of the screen) is still not  working, any more tips? when clikcing on the programicons they wont start up
<kalorin`> later guys
<tux> well there where no feisty drivers last time i checked
<tux> no support for the new x.org yet
<apus> I've found something about an update to ice1712 to ice1724
<malik__> how do i get thumbnail previews for video files?.........any help plzzzzzz?
<malik__> should i install full kde ?
<apus> what command will show me the control name for hardware
<Tm_T> malik__: tumbnail previews in where?
<malik__> Tm_T: in konqueror......i can see every other file except for video files in thumbnail shape
<Tm_T> malik__: hmm, but they are played just fine?
<tmbg> wow, that hp device manager is pretty sweet. I got my printer setup in literally about 15 seconds
<malik__> Tm_T: they play just fine but i have alotta home videos of my son without title names.......n without thumbnails views i cant tell which one is which
<Tm_T> malik__: I see, hmm, let me think... I wonder if some app provides that capability, like kmplayer
<tmbg> the alignment on the page is way off though
<malik__> Tm_T: i didnt had this problem in edgy..........two days ago installed fiesty n woooooooooooooof........i have Kmplayer/mplayer/VLC/realplayer/xine player/amarok.......installed already
<apus> what is the command to see hardware list?
<Tm_T> malik__: interesting
<Black_Cat> hello. i've found some debian software packages, and i want to try them with kubuntu 6.06. what do you think will be most appropriate: packages for debian 4.0, 3.1 or 3.0 ?
<malik__> and the option for video thumbnails isnt showin up anywhere in konqueror or system settings>Desktop>behaviour>file previews.
<Tm_T> Black_Cat: which ever installs :-P
<Tm_T> Black_Cat: dunno, but I expect 4.0 to be closest on
<Tm_T> one
<malik__> Tm_T: and the option for video thumbnails isnt showin up anywhere in konqueror or system settings>Desktop>behaviour>file previews.
<Black_Cat> Tm_T, yeah, but i'll have to choose one to download :)) they're pretty heavy you know
<Black_Cat> thanks :)
<Tm_T> Black_Cat: tell me how it goes :)
<Tm_T> malik__: hmh, let me check one thing...
<apus> does anyone know the command to see the hardware list
<Maneit> lspci shows some
<lovloss> I cant seem to install feisty. It gets to the loading screen and then suddenly the monitor just goes out, light and all. Last thing i see if the text "kernel alive"
<froggie> hm, my panel menu (the bar at the bottom of the screen) is still not  working, any more tips? when clikcing on the programicons they wont start up
<Tired_> Networking...I've used Samba to make my Windows shares accessible from my Kubuntu box...what do I use to make my Kubuntu shares visible from the Windows box?
<tsdgeos> Tired_: samba
<adz21c> lovloss: try make a custom boot call and eppend vga=791
<adz21c> append*
<apus> maneit thanks thats the one
<tux> i installed the fglrx drivers
<Tired_> oh, it goes both ways?
<tsdgeos> Tired_: yes
<tux> but still only low resolution
<lovloss> adz21c: Greek.
<Tired_> sweet
<Bobbob> Hi all! Where would I find a list with keyboard combinations for KCeMirror? (And shouldn't the mouse work as well?)
<dennister> hey Tired_ :)
<adz21c> lovloss: what you mean your greek?
<lovloss> adz21c: No, i mean you just spoke way over my head ^_^
<Lars_G> what's the file name of the update center that aptana launches?
<adz21c> lovloss: oh haha, got ya
<Lars_G> python /tmp/kde-root/adept_manager7QuvPa.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE  is not working for me
<adz21c> lovloss: hold on i try make it step by step :-)
<roguejedix> Does anyone know how to recover the MBR after a failed Ubuntu install?
<lovloss> adz21c: Are you sure thats the probelm though? what would i be fixing
<Tired_> Hi denni
<adz21c> lovloss: well i had the exact same problem, and for some reason it seems to be something about resolution i think, thats what vga does anyway
<lovloss> adz21c: So normal setup cd should work for my SATA drive?
<Tired_> hmm...can the pressing of buttons one and two simultaneously on the mouse be mapped to something other than the middle button, like say button 4 (which my mouse doesn't have)?
<Lars_G> please :(
<adz21c> lovloss: should do, i am on SATA HDD if thats what you mean
<lovloss> adz21c: Alright... in that case, what should i do?
<pestilence> so how come the only option in knetworkmanager for me is "manual configuration"...it doesn't show any of my connections, or any available wireless networks (there are some)
<adz21c> lovloss: hold on trying to remember how i did it :-P
<lovloss> ok
<Lars_G> help? please?
<adz21c> lovloss: oh no wait, thats what you will probably need to do when you have finally installed feisty
<lovloss> adz21c: See i cant even boot off the cd without the monior dropping
<malik__> Tm_T: any luck or tips or me? :)
<adz21c> lovloss: ok when you got the menu up with boot options (Start Kubuntu and install, memtester etc) press F4 and choose a resolution (eg i chose 1280x1024 16)
<adz21c> lovloss: then continue on as normal
<Tm_T> malik__: ach, forgot!
<Tm_T> malik__: I'm poking to 10 directions at the same time, sorry :--P
<lovloss> thanks ill try it
<malik__> Tm_T: thats oki thanx for tryin anyway
<adz21c> lovloss: just to warn youy
<thefirstdude> is it a good time to dist upgrade yet?
<adz21c> lovloss: you will get the same problem when booting into feisty when its installed, u can fix it tho
<lovloss> adz21c: how would i do it?
<lovloss> and why is there a problem, this ocmputer's really good :/
<Tm_T> malik__: ok, looks like all is working fine here, hard to say what is your issue
<adz21c> lovloss: u highlight the option you want to boot into, Press 'e'
<adz21c> lovloss: then u select second option and press 'e' again
<lovloss> ok..
<adz21c> lovloss: then u put 'vga=485' (u can change it after if it looks weird)
<adz21c> lovloss: press Return, then press 'b'
<adz21c> lovloss: and all is well, have you got a Geforce 8800 series?
<thefirstdude> does anyone know if now is a good time to upgrade?
<lovloss> No, im using a Radeon
<adz21c> lovloss: oh ok thats that theory out the window, i don't know it happened to me and was quite annoying, so i don't know why its doingit
<paulthe> how is kubuntu 7.04
<tmbg> where is a guide to all of the eyecandy stuff now available in feisty?
<lovloss> adz21c: Well im going to go try... thanks
<adz21c> lovloss: good luck
<phyerboss> hey has anyone ever come across an issue with beryl whereas, when opening certain windows you get a black space?
<phyerboss> another issue i am having is that alot of times, the "shadows" of say, a menu from the kicker applet will get stuck on the screen
<phyerboss> other than that, it moves and rotates smoothly...just those little issues are buggin me
<horde>  /exit
<frojnd> is there any better sound controler than alsamixer. I lost my patient with setupin my headphones settings. Sound is all scrathed, vocals can't be heard...
<apus> how do I use rmod or something to uninstall and reinstall a driver
<tmske> I just installed kubuntu and want to connect to wpa wireless but KNetworkManager doesn't show wpa encryption as an option, any ideas?
<lovloss> it didnt work...
<lovloss> adz21c: Got me to the loading screen, same result after that
<adz21c> lovloss: you changed the resolution?
<lovloss> adz21c: Yep :/
<adz21c> lovloss: obviously not exactly same problem as mine, did u try several resolutions?
<lovloss> adz21c: yes, i did
<mattik_> Hello. How can I get finnish keymap back after xgl/installing_
<adz21c> lovloss: don't know then sorry, that fixed it for me
<TheCreationist> How do I shut down X?
<alexandre> tmske:  are you sure when it show you the options of your.. WLAN can't you select WPA?
<alexandre> you must be installed wpa_supplicant .. but KNetworkmanager should be install itself..
<alexandre> review it.. but.. it soudn't be the problem..
<acetoxy> hm, it seems like neither ktorrent nor kopete can connect to the Internet. I dont know why.
<Ra_> i can't open adept... i just install automatix
<Arwen> DON'T INSTALL AUTOMATIX
<TheCreationist> !automatix | Ra_
<ubotu> Ra_: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ra_> so, what i must to do to uninstall automatix and make my adept working
<Ra_> if i must install fresh ubuntu, it spent a long time. i have to set many behaviour for my pleasure
<TheCreationist> Ra_: It's possible you can't without reinstalling now.
<leleobhz> someone know how can i put the mac os x icon zoom effect}
<leleobhz> ?
<Ra_> hiks .......... i must reinstall my ubuntu ???
<tmske> alexandre: it shows wep, but no wpa, on my laptop it's ok, could it be that it's something with wireless card?
<apus> can anyone help me with my sound card
<apus> it was working, not it doesn't
<leleobhz> apus: what}
<leleobhz> ?
<tmske> apus: have you installed or changed things since then?
<apus> tmske yes, I followed the advice of someone in this channel now it doesn't work
<alexandre> tmske it should be.. but I can assure you...
<leleobhz> apus: lspci | grep -i multimedia
<morten_> Hi
<apus> 04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<leleobhz> my god.... via...
<leleobhz> ok
<leleobhz> lsmod | grep via
<leleobhz> if too long, paste it plz
<apus> same thing
<apus> just 1
<tmske> alexandre: wpa_supplicant is installed, is there a way to test if my wireless card supports it
<apus> leleobhz: someone had me try the envy24control but that only supports ICE1712 and hasn't been updated, this uses ICE1724
<apus> leleobhz: I found some things about how to get the spdif to work without envy24 (which is why I asked in the first place) but I will need to get it working again
<leleobhz> ook
<leleobhz> apus: paste it for me plz
<apus> paste what?
<leleobhz> lsmod
<leleobhz> what module are up}
<leleobhz> ?
<apus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17281/
<charwood> Hello again.  I'm starting to get desperate.  I can't find anyone who has the same problem on google.  I cannot get MergedFB to work under Feisty (or anything else for that matter).
<charwood> If anyone has an ATI card and is using MergedFB, I would be very pleased to hear how you did it.
<leleobhz> apus: lets see
<Roey> hi, why does XChat have problems looking up IRC server when it's connecting, while at the same time I can ping them fine from an xterm? It happens with more than one IRC server (EFNet, OFTC and Freenode, here)
<leleobhz> apus: intel controller}
<tmbg> where is a guide to all of the eyecandy stuff now available in feisty?
<leleobhz> ?
<apus> leleobhz: onboard audio, I dont use it
<balint> hi, can i install kubuntu 6.10 edgy on ms virtual server 2005?
<leleobhz> apus: because have notting here about via
<leleobhz> apus: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<apus> leleobhz: all that ice1724 stuff is the envy24 chip
<leleobhz> paste it
<leleobhz> hmmm
<leleobhz> paste this cat and the dmesg plz
<leleobhz> lets see
<frojnd> how can I disconnect line in in the alsamixer? wil decreasing sound to 0, and mute help?
<apus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17282/
<leleobhz> (well, noone know how to enable macos icon zoom effect?)
<apus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17283/
<leleobhz> [   13.347592]  ice1724: Invalid EEPROM version 1
<leleobhz> hmm
<leleobhz> interesting....
<apus> leleobhz: ive read about that in forums
<leleobhz> i think i know what is
<leleobhz> plz paste the lspci again
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems with digiKam ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144574 ) and it seems that it's because the version of digiKam that feisty has needs a newer version of libexiv2 and libkexiv2.  How do you report something like that?
<leleobhz> (what wories me is: [   13.210257]  hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...)
<apus> 04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<apus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17284/
<leleobhz> apus: wait 3 minutes
<netwit> hi everybody!
<netwit> I have a Dell laptop and replacing the default MBR screws up the Dell Restore Facility, so I want to preserve the current MBR, install the boot loader on the Ubuntu boot partition and boot linux using the Windows XP NTLDR/boot.ini. During the installation process, I didn't see any option for choosing where to install the bootloader..
<leleobhz> hm
<leleobhz> netwit: well
<leleobhz> you want to boot linux fron ntldr
<leleobhz> first
<leleobhz> install boot manager into YOU LINUX PARTITION
<leleobhz> (install with alternate media plz)
<netwit> yup
<netwit> but where's the option to do that..
<leleobhz> netwit: alternate install ;)
<netwit> I could find anything in the installation process..
<netwit> how to do a alternate install ??
<piway> y'a-t-il des franais ici?
<Doctor_Nick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<piway> !fr
<leleobhz> netwit: download kubuntu-alternate iso image
<gdiebel> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<leleobhz> well
<leleobhz> netwit:this doc can help you
<leleobhz> netwit: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<Doctor_Nick> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<jhutchins> leleobhz: Since you already have it installed, just use the instructons on restoring grub to install it to the new location.
<Doctor_Nick> !curdgemuffin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curdgemuffin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leleobhz> jhutchins: nope
<leleobhz> jhutchins: he wants to bootup linux from ntldr
<Doctor_Nick> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<leleobhz> is another procedure
<netwit> leleobhz: thanks man!
<leleobhz> Doctor_Nick: can you ask in pvt to the bot?
<jhutchins> leleobhz: Yeah, he doesn't need to reinstall.
<leleobhz> err
<Doctor_Nick> probably
<leleobhz> more or less
<Doctor_Nick> but whats the fun in that?
<leleobhz> restore the ntldr is a shit
<Roey> hi, why does XChat have problems looking up IRC server when it's connecting, while at the same time I can ping them fine from an xterm? It happens with more than one IRC server (EFNet, OFTC and Freenode, here)
<acemo> <- is happy with his new "powered by kubuntu" laptop sticker <3
<leleobhz> acemo: use /me
<leleobhz> /me is happy....
<main2> i have two network interfaces, eth0 and eth1 -> both are active after booting (eth1 is WLAN btw)
* acemo always wondered wich command was for that
<main2> but if i dont turn off eth0, then i cant use my network / inet
<leleobhz> acemo: hehe
<starhawk> hi
<main2> so my question is, what specifies which ethernet adapter is used?
<jhutchins> main2: I take it eth0 isn't connected?
<acemo> leleobhz: tnx :)
<main2> jhutchins, thats correct
<leleobhz> ;] 
<main2> (but it has a static ip bound to it, in /etc/network/interfaces)
<jhutchins> main2: I believe the config is in /etc/sysconfig/network.
<leleobhz> well, back to apus problem
<jhutchins> Oh, yeah.
<jhutchins> main2: Basically, what you need to do is either specify the default route/gateway as eth1.
<starhawk>  I would like to know how to use amule I installed it but nothing is happening
<jhutchins> main2: You can also create an alias in the modules config files that "turns off" the card.
<main2> jhutchins, ok - i think that i need to get my routing sorted then...
<blahhh45> Does anyone know what the differences is in kubuntu alternative and desktop 7.04? Im about to download it.
<main2> i added a gateway for the ethernet adapter in /etc/network/interfaces tough :/
<jhutchins> main2: You can add the name of the driver to  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in order to disable the interface.
<main2> jhutchins, mwa.. but i connect to LAN sometimes as well........
<jhutchins> main2: So comment it out.
<blahhh45> Anyone?
<leleobhz> apus: try to load these modules
<leleobhz> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=AudioTrak&card=Prodigy+7.1.&chip=Envy24HT&module=ice1724
<jhutchins> main2: I'm not as familiar with ubuntu's network configuration, part of the problem is that it auto-detects hardware at each boot.
<main2> blahhh45, only use alternative if you have problems with the normal - desktop version
<acemo> blahhh45: the desktop cd u can try out the os before installing
<jhutchins> main2: In the old style config, you used to be able to configure atboot=NO in the ifcfg-eth0 file.
<starhawk>  I would like to know how to use amule I installed it but nothing is happening
<jhutchins> main2: I don't know where you'd put that for ubuntu.
<blahhh45> Okay thanks
<main2> jhutchins, im following you yes :)
<blahhh45> I'm not going to have internet where I'm installing it to, is there a site where I can get all the updates for it now and config. them later?
<apus> i have to go to class, thanks for the link leleobhz
<main2> jhutchins, im gonna check my routing first i think :)
<jhutchins> main2: I'm looking for where you could do that in ubuntu...
<apus> leleobhz: actually im not going
<stepnjump> Hi everyone. Im new to Kubuntu and I love it but I would like to install firefox. I already downloaded it. How do I install it? It's a .tar.gz?  Thanks in advance....
<Ashex> stepnjump, sudo apt-get install firefox
<fdoving> !software | stepnjump
<ubotu> stepnjump: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Ashex> or open up adept manager
<Ashex> Oooo
<Ashex> I didn't know about that trigger
* Ashex makes a note of the !software flag
<stepnjump> Awesom. Thanks a lot ubotu
<apus> leleobhz: where do I get the alsa package it wants me to install?
<blahhh45> So, I take it theres not a site to download all the updates now and install them later then?
<mwolff> hey guys, after upgrading to Feisty my system doesn't boot anymore (doesn't find hard drives) ... I've read in the forums that kernel 2.6.20-13 is supposed to work better in these cases... is there an easy way to install the older kernel version using apt-get??
<mwolff> (in case you're wondering, I'm now using Feisty with Edgy's old 2.6.17 kernel)
<jhutchins> main2: Word from those who know: Simply edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the lines for eth0.
<apus> leleobhz: it worked on install, is there a way to recompile the kernel?
<_Neil> im behind a forced proxy.. how can i make synaptic/package managers work, it doesnt connect? I've specified the http proxy in options...
<main2> jhutchins, ok good idea :)
<leleobhz> apus: did you recompiled the kernel}
<leleobhz> ?
<apus> leleobhz: no
<main2> jhutchins, *** i just entered 'reboot' :D
<leleobhz> apus: recompiled something?
<apus> leleobhz: no
<jhutchins> main2: Fingers crossed...
<apus> all I did was apt-get install alsa-tools
<apus> and it broke it
<leleobhz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<leleobhz> explained
<leleobhz> remove it with a purge
<apus> example command please
<leleobhz> sudo dpkg --purge alsa-tools
<leleobhz> apus: shure ;] 
<_Neil> hey guys, how do i make apt-get and synaptic work behind a forced http proxy?
<apus> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove alsa-tools which isn't installed.
<jhutchins> apus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29060
<fuzzy> hola a todos
<fuzzy> estoy apunto de instalar o xgl o aiglx en kubuntu feisty
<ramiro82> ayudfa
<ubuntu__> hi kde users
<fuzzy> k me recomendais
<ramiro82> ayuda
<fuzzy> glx o aiglx
<jhutchins> !es
<ubuntu__> aiglx
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<apus> is there a command to see packages?
<fuzzy> dicen k consume mucho mas el aiglx
<leleobhz> ramiro82: ?
<ramiro82> fakiu
<leleobhz> ramiro82: here only english ;] 
<ramiro82> leleobhz
<ramiro82> thanks
<leleobhz> ramiro82: #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu__> hello
<apus> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<elena__> ok- I destroyed the computer. I tried to log off, the system hung, and now when I try to boot it says "File system check failed. Please repair the file system manually." "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID-4cb4bdba...."
<fuzzy> ubuntu
<apus> what command will show me the installed packages?
<fuzzy> tu tienes instalado el aiglx?
<elena__> can anyone help me
<leleobhz> apus: ?
<Ashex> elena__, in the prompt you get after that, run the command e2fsck -p /dev/foo
<leleobhz> apus: hohoh, idunno about !br
<javaxDOTswing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ashex> for foo usewhatever drive it mentions
<javaxDOTswing> solo ingles aqui
<Arwen> elena__, do you have a live cd?
<elena__> yes arwen
<apus> leleobhz: so I can see what other alsa things are installed
<leleobhz> dpkg -S
<leleobhz> but is a little slow
<leleobhz> :] 
<Arwen> elena__, boot it and edit the fstab on your b0rk3d partition to point to device names instead of UUIDs
<apus> dpkg-query: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument
<elena__> pl arwen I'll try it
<elena__> arwen- by device names, do you mean like /dev/sda2 etc?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> you know which ones should go where, right?
<elena__> I know sda2 is the main file system.... I don't know where it should go really
<leleobhz> apus: put it
<leleobhz> dpkg -S alsa
<elena__> and i don't know which is the swap drive- I have sda 1 2 3 4- canI look at an old boot log to see??
<apus> yeah, there are tons
<apus> im about ready to switch to windows
<apus> ive been trying to solve this for 2 days
<apus> no sound card support on a 4 year old chipset!
<elena__> apus, what's the problem?
<elena__> what's the name of the soundcard?
<apus> my sound card doesn't work after installing alsa tools, in an attempt to get the spdif to work
<apus> chaintech av710 envy24ht-s chipset
<leleobhz> apus: try to restart you system
<leleobhz> lets see if it will be transparent
<Doctor_Nick> CANT PROTECT EVERYONE!!! >:(
<Arwen> elena__, well, if you don't know which disk is which.... but you can use the gparted on the live cd to figure out what kind of partitions they are - maybe that'll help?
<Doctor_Nick> oops
<apus> brb
<gemidjy> what is default icon theme in Feisty ?
<_StefanS_> gemidjy: crystal
<Arwen> Human
<_StefanS_> yea
<leleobhz> well
<Arwen> or Crystal SVG for Kubuntu
<leleobhz> noone know how to put macos icon effect on kubuntu?
<elena__> arwen should I change it back later? does it matter if I just keep the device names likes they are?
<aro> Anyone know how I can figure out the UUID of a partition that I know is setup properly but not located in fstab (I want to manually add it to fstab)
<Arwen> elena__, after you repair your devices, it should be safe to convert back
<Arwen> aro, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<apus> back
<aro> Arwen, thanks much.
<fdoving> aro: as arwen says, or 'sudo vol_id -u /dev/device'
<leleobhz> apus: with sound?
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: what effect do you mean ?
<Amara_Emerson> hey, i installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, now when in gnome my gtk apps all use a weird theme. any ideas why?
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: the zoom effect
<apus> no
<leleobhz> when the mouse is over the icon
<leleobhz> apus: some difference in dmesg?
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: just enable "visual feedback on activation" inside system settings  -> Keyboard & mouse -> Mouse
<apus> leleobhz: yep
<Arwen> Amara_Emerson, file a bug, that stuff happens when you try to use kde and gnome at the same time
<Kimppa> Hello. I've just installed kubuntu 7.04. Everything seems to be working, except that I don't know how to mount my other hard drive (ext3). Can someone please give me some directions?
<leleobhz> apus: what?
<Arwen> Kimppa, uh "mount -t ext3 /dev/foo /mnt/bar"
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: do you want it to stick after you reboot also?, if so you have to write it inside /etc/fstab
<Kimppa> Arwen: preferably to fstab. There's some new UUID stuff that I haven't seen beofre
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Arwen> Kimppa, is your hard drive internal?
<Kimppa> Arwen: yes
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: use that instead of the /dev/xxx notation
<Arwen> Kimppa, then what _StefanS_ said
<apus> leleobhz: same dmesg ice1724: Invalid EEPROM version 1
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: is when you put the mouse over the icon
<Arwen> use that to find which link points to your disk and add an appropriate fstab line
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: when you click the icons
<leleobhz> apus: only this?
<leleobhz> no when you click
<leleobhz> when mouseover
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: you want an effect on mouse over ?
<Kimppa> Arwen: thanks. It's been a while since I've last done this, what options should I use to get read/write access to it?
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: does so automatically
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: yeap
<leleobhz> apus: ...
<apus> leleobhz: its the same as before
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: 2secs
<leleobhz> let me think
<Arwen> Kimppa, UUID=whatever /mnt/foobar ext3 defaults 0 2
<Kimppa> ok, so I'll just leave "options", "dump" and "pass" empty in fstab?
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: system settings -> appearance -> Icons -> Advanced(tab)
<Arwen> no, you can't omit anything
<aro> Arwen, I've added my partition to fstab, but when I "sudo mount /dev/sdb4" it just returns "mount: mount point /dev/sdb4 is not a directory"
<aro> But I can see /sdb4 when I look in /dev
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: I have mine like this: UUID=08064054-4ac0-49ee-9942-6ea2c6bc511f /extra          ext3   defaults,errors=remount-ro     0       1
<pestilence> aro: syntax is "mount device directory"
<Arwen> aro, you need a point point after that "mount -t ext3 whatever whereever"
<Arwen> mount point*
<Kimppa> _StefanS_, Arwen : thank you, got it working!
<_StefanS_> Kimppa: glad you did :)
<aro> Thank you.
<aro> Got it working now :)
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: did you find it ?
<apus> brb
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: yeap
<Amara_Emerson> Arwen: thanks, ill go and do that
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: oka great.
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: but what to do here?
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: "Set effect"
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: on "Active"
<aro> OK well, now the mount shows up, but since it's an ntfs partition, I'm getting "access denied" errors :(
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: same as mouseover
<_StefanS_> aro: you might need to specify something to let regular users have access to the ntfs files
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: what to select
<aro> Yea, that's what I'm guessing
<leleobhz> what have here only setup the color
<elena__> arwen thanks for the help- it worked
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: ehh.. well wasn't that what you wanted?
<leleobhz> _StefanS_: zoom effect on panel icons
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: when you hover your mouse over the icon, you get a visual indication
<leleobhz> nop
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: ah jeez
<leleobhz> this are activated
<apus> Sound server fatal error:
<apus> AudioSubSystem::handleIO: write failed
<apus> len = -1, can_write = 4096, errno = 22 (Invalid argument)
<apus> This might be a sound hardware/driver specific problem (see aRts FAQ
<elena__> but I've been having another problem that is keeping me from using kubuntu all the time- when I scroll in programs, like firefox, there is a small delay of maybe one second every time I scroll at all- do you think this is a driver problem, or something else?
<leleobhz> apus: use mplayer -ao alsa
<leleobhz> plz
<frojnd> does anyone uses here speakers and a microphone and if how must be settings in alsamixer???
<_StefanS_> elena__: you probably have smooth scroll enabled
<elena__> _StefanS_ where can I disable it?
<apus> leleobhz: I dont have mplayer I can use amarok
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: to have that sort of effect you need to install something like ksmoothdock or kiba
<_StefanS_> leleobhz: kde doesn't support that out of the box
<_StefanS_> elena__: preferences hmm .. let me check
<leleobhz> lest see
<_StefanS_> elena__: you could also have the need for an accelerated video driver maybe. But try Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced in firefox
<apus> how come bery no longer loads itself as the default windows manager, it used to
<elena__> _StefanS_ not just in firefox though- if I move a window around on the screen, it also does this- it looks like it renders from the top of the screen to the bottom and it takes about 1 second
<_StefanS_> apus: just change it once, and it will. Had the same issue yesterday
<apus> stefans this is the 20th time ive changed it
<_StefanS_> elena__: you need accelerated video driver
<_StefanS_> apus: sorry dont know then. Try beryl wiki on beryl-project.org
<elena__> _StefanS_ I have a nvidia video card, should I get the nvidia glx driver?
<_StefanS_> elena__: definitely
<apus> so give up on the soundcard?
<apus> aka, switch OS
<elena__> _StefanS_ do I need to restart after I download, or just restart X windows?
<_StefanS_> apus: what probs you have about the soundcard?
<_StefanS_> elena__: restart x
<_StefanS_> elena__: oh wait, you have to reboot I think
<elena__> ok I will try
<apus> stefans: it doesn't work, it did but alsa messed it up and it doesn't work,
<_StefanS_> elena__: it installs, but try just restarting X first.
<Ashex> apus, for beryl questions, join #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> apus, or #beryl :-)
<_StefanS_> apus: well I need a little more information on that... what is messed up ? did the sound work in edgy ? did you unmute your card ?
<_StefanS_> whatever.
<_StefanS_> I'm off
<_StefanS_> good night
<Ashex> night
<apus> now im getting an error every 5 seconds poping up about my sound
<_StefanS_> apus: did you catch that last sentence i wrote?
<apus> im about done with this nightmare, I just want a common soundcard to work, the chipset is 4 years old, its a popular card, and yet no one has taken the time to update the alsa driver for 3 years
<apus> no
<_StefanS_> apus: what is messed up ? did the sound work in edgy ? did you unmute your card ?
<_StefanS_> apus: any errors?
<apus> unmute my card?
<_StefanS_> apus: dmesg ?
<apus> are you serious?
<_StefanS_> apus: well yes, alsa has tendency to mute the card by default
<apus> tim@apus:~$ dmesg | grep ice17
<apus> [   13.325698]  ice1724: Invalid EEPROM version 1
<_StefanS_> apus: oh well.. didn't se that
<_StefanS_> apus: se/see
<elena__> I installed the drivers but it didn't work- how can I check to make sure the drivers are being used?
<_StefanS_> elena__: well you need to switch the driver in xorg.conf from 'nv' 'nvidia'
<_StefanS_> elena__: check using glxinfo|grep direct
<_StefanS_> elena__: should say yes when it works
<_StefanS_> I'm off,
<apus> is there anywhere I can go to get more direct support
<_StefanS_> elena__: theres alot of resources in the ubuntuforums about this
<elena__> it says xlib- glx extension missing on display
<elena__> and where should this 'nv' be in xorg.con?
<_StefanS_> apus: have you tried compiling alsa yourself?
<apus> it appears the problem is that someone MESSED UP http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27155 and thumbed in the wrong ID number
<_StefanS_> apus: well people tend to mess up. That only human nature.
<_StefanS_> that/thats
<Arwen> mplayer reports Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2]  afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg)) - divx audio?
<apus> its still a little rediculous that end users are having a hell of a problem and are being required to recompile a kernel just because the hardware id was a typo, and its a known issue so why is it not fixeX?
<apus> i still cant get it to work tho, the file im supose to edit is dne
<apus> whats the easiest way to start over??
<apus> just want to reinstall the default packages and what-not
<fixit4u> does anyone know a good step by step for setting up ATI video card on 7.04
<bonaldo2000> Nothing happens when I insert a cd in my cd-rom drive! Any ideas? I am using Feisty...
<Eruantalon> Have you opened Storage Media?
<bonaldo2000> Eruantalon: yes...I get an autorun pup-up but there is nothing in the cdrom0 folder...
<tatra> ahoj, mate nekdo predstavu, proc K3B pali pomalu DVD, rychlosti 0,5?
<Maneit> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<tatra> ok
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems with digiKam ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144574 ) and it seems that it's because the version of digiKam that feisty has needs a newer version of libexiv2 and libkexiv2.  How do you report something like that?
<bonaldo2000> Eruantalon: hm, it seems to be only DVDs it wont read
<bonaldo2000> It seems to be a known bug I see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868 . That is PRETTY bad for a final release that is upposed to be user friendly. Well I was able to mount it manually.
<Eruantalon> bonaldo2000: There are to many of those
<mark5> Enter text here...
<mark5> hello
<easytiger> how do you get compiz to run in feisty?
<mark5> I cant connect wireless in feisty
<tmske> Is there an easy way to let apt-get reinstall the original config files of a program?
<Columcille> easytiger: Been trying to figure that one out myself
<mark5> if i add settings manually I still can't ping my router - please help!
<easytiger> i thought the point was it came with this stuff preconfigured?
<Columcille> it's a piece of cake under ubuntu/Gnome, I've yet to really have luck with it in Kubuntu
<mark5> always worked fine in previous versions :(
<mark5> onboard wireless Asus A7V
<mzelem> I just installed a new feisty install, and I installed samba and smbfs but whenever I try to view my windows samba shares it times out, does anyone know why it would do that?
<mark5> cad is detected but I'm unable to configure it to connect
<depquid> any reason why a kubuntu install image won't work on a CD-RW in a DVD drive?
<jannes> how do I enable smooth scolling in kde?
<trevor4> .
<mzelem> does anyone know how to check and make sure that the samba client is using the Guest account?
<easytiger> and when i upgraded it wont let me have multiple gdmflex server sessions
<Ashex> who wants to be awesome and digg this! http://digg.com/tech_news/AMD_declares_first_quarter_a_terrible_start_into_the_year
<snikker> phpmyadmin (on feisty) when i click on a link (or button), kick me on login page at random...
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I install a monitor- or get my computer to recognize it? it just says 'generic monitor' in xorg.conf
<mark0> I have problems trying to get my onboard Asus A7V wireless card to connect to my network - it's detected, but i'm unable to ping the router. I set it up manually but still no joy "network inaccessible"
<mark0> ...I think is the error
<apus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark0> On previous versions of k/ubuntu i've never had this problem - I can always configure the SSID and just connect
<apus> whats the command line way to install nvidia drivers
<Arwen> apus, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<javaxDOTswing> any idea how i can get flash to work properly with feisty?
<Arwen> or, actually, apt-get install nvidia-glx-appropriatetype
<Arwen> javaxDOTswing, um, yes? apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<blahhh45> where can I go for updates to download on a cd? I don't have internet where i'm installing kubuntu
<blahhh45> the version I have is 7.04 fiesta
<blahhh45> or fiesty or what ever it is
<LeeJunFan> blahhh45: well, as of right now I don't think there are any updates.
<Arwen> blahhh45, there's a page with nightly builds of Ubuntu, but I forget where
<javaxDOTswing> "not available" Arwen o_O
<Arwen> javaxDOTswing, uh..
<javaxDOTswing> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<javaxDOTswing> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<javaxDOTswing> is only available from another source
<javaxDOTswing> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Arwen> javaxDOTswing, I see em - have you done "apt-get update"? and do you have UMR on?
<sito> hi everybody!!!
<Arwen> oh wait, flashplugin... javaxDOTswing, are you on 64-bit?
<LeeJunFan> blahhh45: but if you want to keep your own local mirror you'll want to learn how to use debmirror.
<blahhh45> Well I remember with drake for any program I wanted I had to install tons of stuff.. Does 7.04 have most of those files so if I download a program it won't request additional files?
<javaxDOTswing> yeah i am Arwen
<Arwen> javaxDOTswing, repeat after me... There is NO 64-bit flash... There is NO 64-bit flash...
<javaxDOTswing> D:
<javaxDOTswing> omg that sucks
<Eruantalon> Arwen: Be nice
<Eruantalon> gnash?
<Eruantalon> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Eruantalon> perhaps
<blahhh45> leejunfan: did you read my last msg?
<Arwen> javaxDOTswing, you can go to mozilla.org, download the 32-bit firefox, install ia32libs, and then get adobe's flash player and link it to 32-bit firefox...
<Arwen> Eruantalon, gnash don't work for anything
<Eruantalon> blahhh45: No it does not have all those additional packages'
<frank23> is there a restricted driver manager in kubuntu? (like in ubuntu)
<blahhh45> Eruantalon: So where can I go and download them on a cd and install later since I have no internet where im installing kubuntu
<Eruantalon> blahhh45: I don't know actually... Have you looked at http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<s17lans> ello
<eagles0513875> whats a good website for beginners to bash scripting
<JoeyAdams> Yes, frank23, it says it on the boot screen
<s17lans> need some help with demux plugin
<JoeyAdams> (I guess that means there is a restricted driver manager [I only saw that on the Live DVD boot screen))
<Eruantalon> blahhh45: You could download the individal packages but that seems a pita
<s17lans> plz
<jarle> eagles0513875: http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashFaq
<eagles0513875> ty jarle
<Eruantalon> eagles0513875: Ask in #bash or look at their topic
<jarle> eagles0513875: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<eagles0513875> ty jarle
<LeeJunFan> blahhh45: there are dependancies with any just about any program you install, if you are on a slower connection I suggest you get the DVD.
<LeeJunFan> crap.
<Raven301> In Kubuntu 7.04 the Knetworkmanaget ... It says it's in manual network configuration  It use to give me the wireless networks that were available Now it doesn't Any Ideas on how to get it back?
<Eruantalon> LeeJunFan: Does ubuntu have something like debian where you can download the whole repos on several cd
<frank23> JoeyAdams: I'm not sure what you mean. I installed kubuntu feisty and I want to install the nvidia driver
<Raven301> s/Knetworkmanaget/Knetworkmanager
<LeeJunFan> Eruantalon: you mean like jigdo? I would imagein jigdo would work with ubuntu as well.
<Eruantalon> no thats not what I mean. With ubuntu there is only one cd available
<Eruantalon> the rest of the apps you have to download
<LeeJunFan> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<Eruantalon> What if you like blahh don't have an intenet connect but still want to install packages?
<LeeJunFan> Eruantalon: it's either the one CD or the DVD.
<Eruantalon> Shouldn't there be cds for that
<Eruantalon> or Debian...
<LeeJunFan> Eruantalon: it would be nice, but that's where the DVD comes in.
<Eruantalon> How much software is on the dvd?
<cpk1> Eruantalon: technically you can add packages to the cd/dvd
<LeeJunFan> Eruantalon: I think it's basically the "most popular" stuff. It's plenty enough for most people.
<cpk1> also I think you can treat cd's as repos
<LeeJunFan> I keep a local mirror on my external HD with debmirror.
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: yeah you can.
<LeeJunFan> If ubuntu had CD's for the whole thing it'd probably be about 30 of them.
<apus> so the reinstall of kubuntu just wiped a hard drive not even related to the ones I selected for the root and the swap
<Eruantalon> LeeJunFan: Debian has cds for everything!
<cpk1> Eruantalon: well technically you can have cds for everything with ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> Eruantalon: Yeah, but by the time you download the iso it's outdated by updates. Jigdo is the better way to do it. Make up to date iso's yourself.
<JoeyAdams> frank23>  Sorry, I'm a Fedora user and an Ubuntu newbie.
<LeeJunFan> feisty's repos is over 14G just for i386. That's a lot of CD's.
<tmske> I'm trying to install lirc, when I do lircd -n, I get the error: could not open /dev/lirc
<ema> reboo
<apus> whats the apt get for nvidia
<ema> why
<Eruantalon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ema> what's the command for the graphic acceleration?
<Arwen> apus, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Arwen> or apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Arwen> or apt-get install nvidia-glx-old
<Eruantalon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<apus> it gets an error 404
<Arwen> apus, uh.... take it up with the devs
<ema> c'e qualche italiano?
<SonicChao|away> ema: #ubuntu-it
<apus> take it up with the devs? what kind of advice is that
<Arwen> apus, well, I'm not getting 404s here so it must be your problem...
<LeeJunFan> apus: try 'sudo apt-get update' then try again
<nico_> you know what's bothering me about feisty, there were big articles about new features like the windows migration tool but i cant find them anywhere kubuntu feisty
<eagles0513875> if im creating a bash script how am i supposed to save it
<nico_> just save it as .sh
<SonicChao|away> eagles0513875: .sh
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, the file name can be anything, really. The .sh suffix is the de facto standard for shell scripts.
<eagles0513875> ok Yorokobi
<eagles0513875> ty
<nico_> eh i told him that actually
<Raven301> Can anyone help me with the knetworkmanager?
<stepnjump> Anybody familiar with adept?
<stepnjump> Anybody familiar with adept?
<jarn> What program would I use to sync an external drive with a folder on my harddrive
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems with digiKam ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144574 ) and it seems that it's because the version of digiKam that feisty has needs a newer version of libexiv2 and libkexiv2.  How do you report something like that?
#kubuntu 2007-04-24
<tony_> anyone care to help on a resolution problem?
<eXistenZ> feisty is just cool
<tony_> yeah, but it can be feisty
<tony_> does anyone have widescreen here?
<jarle> jarn: rsync
<jarn> jarle: Is it graphical?
<jarle> jarn: no, console
<jarn> jarle: Any graphical ones?
<xerosis> tony_: i do
<jarle> jarn: have no idea...
<pestilence> jarn: rsync is very, very easy.
<jarn> pestilence: Is it?
<jarn> pestilence: It doesn't look that way... There are SO many options.
<tony_> xerosis, any luck on kubuntu feisty? i had a working xorg.conf file at first, don't know how it won't go to 1680x1050 now
<jarle> jarn: this is what I use for my backup: "rsync -verbose -progres -a --delete /biggen2/mp3 /mnt/backup"
<xerosis> tony_: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<tony_> yeah, i suppose i could try again
<pestilence> jarn: but really, if you just want to backup, rsync -a used in a very similar manner to the command "cp", will do it.
<tony_> xerosis, should i just choose 1680x1050 as the only resolution?
<xerosis> tony_: are you running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<pestilence> jarn: i mean, you may want to decide if you want to keep files that disappear or not.  that's when you'd start looking at options
<tony_> xerosis, yes, tried it
<xerosis> tony_: what was wrong?
<jarn> pestilence: I was hoping for a graphical one to do that.
<jarn> pestilence: Because I would like to do that.
<tony_> xerosis, i can get the other resolutions but 1680... other res's don't look as good for text
<jarn> pestilence: I guess I'll just delete the entire directory on my harddrive and cp it from the external.
<pestilence> jarn: it's your funeral.
<jarn> pestilence: What is wrong with doing that?
<xerosis> tony_: might not be helpful but have you tried changing the hinting on the fonts/
<pestilence> jarn: just formulate whatever command you would with cp, and then substitute cp with rsync
<utnubuk> when i try to upgrade to feisty i get this error on xfonts-scalable:
<jarle> jarn: A lot more stress on HD and CPU than what you need to do...
<tony_> xerosis, yeah, got sub-pixel hinting to full
<pestilence> jarn: because it could a) take days to complete and b) wear out your hardware
<xerosis> hmm
<utnubuk> E: /sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<gulars_> are there instructions anywhere as to how you'd set up feisty fully encrypted?
<jarle> jarn: why do it the hard way, when rsync is juts so easy?
<xerosis> tony_: did you select 'medium' option for refresh rate?
<utnubuk> what can i do to resolve this?
<jarn> pestilence: I'm not doing my entire hd... It's my 10gig music folder.
<jarn> jarle: ffs, something isn't easy when it's got a list of options that's two pages long.
<tony_> xerosis, no
<groo_> hi/2 all.. anyone here having problems with epson usb printers?
<xerosis> tony_: try that, i find it sets my refresh rate better
<jarle> jarn: the options is for advanced users, not everybody..
<pestilence> jarn: so --delete will delete files that have disappeared.
<Raven301> Can anyone help me with the knetworkmanager?
<jarn> Well, I've already started with cp.
<tony_> xerosis, done it, can't tell any difference though i guess til i restart
<xerosis> tony_: yeah, need to restart X
<tony_> xerosis, in monitor and display settings, what is best for image format, 4:3 or widescreen? if i go widescreen, it's too narrow. same for you?
<Arwen> tony_, uh, depends on your monitor's resolution...
<Arwen> mine is 5:4 so I have it set that way...
<xerosis> mine says 4:3
<crackhead_25_> question: what's the best and easy to use kde app for mounting iso images etc.  so that i dont have to go to commandline and use mount everytime? anything do it automatically, like daemon tools in window$??
<tony_> mine i always want to be 1680x1050, what exactly is that? 10:9?
<Arwen> crackhead_25_, yes.... fstab.... or a simple shell script
<crackhead_25_> fstab is in the commandline, too. isn't it?
<Arwen> tony_, 16:9 I think... maybe 16:10
<Arwen> crackhead_25_, it's a file...
<tony_> thanks for the help guys
<Arwen> tony_, it's 16:10 (math, anyone?)
<tony_> i sucked at math
<crackhead_25_> so what do i do with the file? im trying to avoid doing anything with the commandline and to make it more point-and-click..
<Arwen> crackhead_25_, learn to use the command line, geez
<crackhead_25_> thanks, arwen. real helpful for a newb. and if i don't have the time exactly to do that this moment?
<Arwen> ...I've yet to see an OS that can be used without command line knowledge..
<lynxo> !udgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> and don't say Windows or OS X
<Arwen> !upgrade | Lynoure
<ubotu> Lynoure: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Arwen> ...
<lynxo> !upgrade
<manchicken> Arwen: Nintendo has many of them :)
<lynxo> !upgrade
<Arwen> manchicken, lol
<manchicken> Arwen: Wii, Xbox, Playstation :)
<danny500> Hey guy's, I have a really bad problem
<Arwen> lynxo, stop doing that and just scroll a few lines up
<Arwen> danny500, eh?
<manchicken> Arwen: Don't forget palmos and almost any cell phone OS :)
<crackhead_25_> i have limited commandline knowledge. enough to use all three os's. however, mounting iso's in windows so far has been easier as point-and-click with daemon tools than i've found with kubuntu.. unless someone can suggest a better tool than going back to commandline everytime?
* manchicken trolls
<eagles0513875> crackhead_25_: use k3b
<jarn> pestilence: I found a gui for rsync... grsync
<eagles0513875> tthat should do what u need it to do
<Arwen> crackhead_25_, set it to open with something like "mountiso.sh" and write a script saying "mount -t iso9660 -o loop $1 /media/ISO"
<tony_> crackhead_25_, try the automount service menu....kdelook.org
<Tm_T> manchicken: change clean pants and stop trolling ] ;=
<danny500> When I try to load up my Ubuntu 6.10 it tells me that It can't load Gnome and when I read what is wrong it's whins about not being able to us me graphics card gpu and that there is no screen availiable
<tony_> crackhead_25_, just right-click and select mount image
<manchicken> Tm_T: clean pants are overrated.
<Tm_T> manchicken: true in most cases
<Arwen> lol....
* Arwen notices that manchicken's statement is just asking for a goatse...
<jarle> seems I have s script in /etc/cron.weekly/ that has not been run for quite some time, Any logs I can have a look in to see if my cron.weeekly is working ok?
<Tm_T> manchicken: btw have you seen mine? it
<manchicken> Arwen: But that guy isn't wearing any pants.
<Tm_T> s getting cold here
<danny500> is anyone going to help or am I stuck with a broken computer?
<manchicken> I saw an ascii-art goatse once.  It was quite clever.
<jarle> danny500: what gfx card and driver are you using?
<manchicken> Evidently there's a program that will convert GIF's into ascii-art rather well.
<danny500> nvidia
<Tm_T> manchicken: called GIMP
<danny500> I'm using the glx driver from synaptic
<jarle> danny500: and card?
<manchicken> Tm_T: And what does GIMP use? :)
<danny500> don't know why it's bitching now it was working perfectly for a week
<Tm_T> manchicken: or, hm, I think mplayer than too, both can use aalib
<danny500> NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT
<jarle> danny500: have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/89290
<danny500> TNT
<sticksabuser> hey all...
<danny500> thing is is it's not restricted, I've been using it for like a week now
<danny500> why mess up now?
<Tm_T> manchicken: I watched some movies in colour ascii mode (mplayer + libcaca)
<sticksabuser> Anyone know how to format a usb flash drive under kubuntu?
<manchicken> Nice.
<tim> i installed invidia trivers but apparently its not using them, i dont have opengl yet
<jarle> danny500: and using the "nv" driver instead will let you boot into X if you need to..
<manchicken> That sounds... confusing.
<manchicken> sticksabuser: Same way you format anything?
<manchicken> sticksabuser: mkfs -t FSTYPE /dev/sda0 or whatever device it's being set as.
<Tm_T> manchicken: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/ASCII-Movie-01.png
<jarle> danny500: the "nvidia" driver is restricted, the "nv" driver is not..
<manchicken> sticksabuser: Or, better yet, use konqueror to do so.
<danny500> how do I mount my hard drive?
<danny500> I'm in live cd
<sticksabuser> thanks manchicken
<danny500> I'm just going to delete the driver i installed
<tim> the kde system try icons used to be smaller, when I updated they are larget and they cant be changed, any help?
<manchicken> danny500: mount -t FSTYPE /dev/DEVICE /MOUNTPOINT
<manchicken> danny500: Did you try just booting under failsafe?
<danny500> how do I do that?
<jarle> danny500: I would not suggest you do that(!), you're better of editing xorg.conf to get it using a working driver..
<manchicken> danny500: Just remove the disc, reboot, and when grub says to hit escape, hit escape and select the failsafe kernel.
<gulars_> are there instructions anywhere as to how you'd set up feisty fully encrypted?
<manchicken> err option
<manchicken> gulars_: Why would you want to do something like that?
<danny500> there is no failsafe
<manchicken> danny500: No failsafe?
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> what are the odds of that
<gulars_> I'm aware of that
<manchicken> danny500: I think you can just boot like normal, but set an argument of just "2" in there.
<sticksabuser> manchicken: how would I use konqueror to format?
<tim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny500> hu?
* danny500 slaps tim
<gulars_> debian etch have a preset for using lvm and dm_crypt (?) to encrypt most of the harddrive
<danny500> I can't install drivers when omputer won't work
<gulars_> are there something similar in kubuntu
<gulars_> ?
<tim> danny who says that was for you?
<danny500> who's saying it's not? :P
<tim> fu
<jarle> danny500: edit xorg.conf and replace "nvidia" with "nv" and you will have a booting system...
<danny500> now now, settle down
<danny500> how do I do that?
<danny500> I've never used command line really
<danny500> only to install stuff
<evissecx> I need help about kopete. ever since I upgraded too feisty, the webcam slows down kopete. Can't see what i'm typing. Have to wait for the text to show.
<evissecx> is there i fix?
<evissecx> ideas?
<jbunt> hey, is anyone else having issues getting samba shares working in kubuntu 7.04?
<evissecx> i =a
<danny500> jbunt: uninstall samba then reinstall my buddy had the same problem
<jarn> Wow... downloading 1834 files for upgrade to Feisty.
<danny500> lol
<danny500> let me guess 28 hours till done?
<Catsoup> Does Beryl play nice with Fiesty Kubuntu?
<danny500> yes, it's built in
<Catsoup> :] 
<jbunt> danny500: tried that twice lol, guess i can always try again tho...
<danny500> ko
<danny500> ok
<Skyblast> jbunt: I have a couple of shares running fine... What's yours doing wrong?
<danny500> brb dinner time
<evissecx> what clients is there that supports webcam with msn messenger?
<dg10050> hello, I was just going to upgrade to Feisty, but I also have kubuntu-desktop installed on Ubuntu and I was wondering if that will mess anything up.
<jarle> danny500: you just boot like normal, and when it fails to boot, you login and then run "sudo <yourfavouritetexteditor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Skyblast> evissecx: Tried Kopete? I see it has webcam butons for my MSN pals
<jordo23> I am trying to install my Nvidia drivers for my GeForce 6800 in Kubuntu. I tried using the resticted-device manager and it says enabled, but still don't have higher resolutions.....any ideas?
<jarn> dg10050: Naw, an hour. ;)
<evissecx> I have kopete, but it doesn't work well
<jarn> Er.
<jarn> danny500: Naw, an hour. ;)
<lynxo> whats the best way to upgrade to 7.04?
<joe_> hey anyone fix the sound problem in feisty fawn?
<stoft> joe_: what sound problem?
<jarn> lynxo: With adept.
<jarle> danny500: not sure what text editor you have installed that you will be able to use though...
<iric> amarok claims no mp3 suport, but the restircted drivers are installed
<joe_> there being no sound after the upgrade
<joe_> its well noted as a bug in the forums, but i have yet to see a fix
<lynxo>  what would i do in adept
<Tachyon> I'm having trouble upgrading to Feisty.  The "upgrade wizard" comes up in Adept, but when I click "Finish" so that it will close Adept and start the upgrade tool, nothing happens.  Adept stays open, and the upgrade tool doesn't launch.
<stoft> joe_: ah, didn't know there was one, for me it worked out of the box.
<jordo23> Tachyon: That happened to me too.....then I tried thorugh command line and it failed overnight.....then I had to reformat and reinstall...
<Tachyon> ...
<evissecx> is there a way to downgrade kopete to an earlier version?
<Tachyon> I'd rather not have to go through _that_ ...
<jordo23> Tachyon: I know....me neither :)
<joe_> heh i cant take having no sound
<dettoaltrimenti> where can I find my programs? I'm looking for ktorrent, it's not in sbin or bin
<jbunt> Skyblast: I seem to be able to set the shares up fine, but when i try access them over the network it says file or folder not found
<iric> amarok says no mp3 support, please help
<Skyblast> iric: Try installing the libxine-ffmpeg package
<danny500> Joe_: go into your media setting and tell it to use ALSA instead of AUto
<qaz> codecs
<lynxo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbunt> Skyblast: i can access the root share of the server, i.e. smb://server and the share folders are listed there, but when i click on the folder it complains about it not existing
<lynxo> !adept
<Skyblast> hmmmm
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<danny500> >	Joe_: go into your media setting and tell it to use ALSA instead of AUto
<iric> lynxo i already installed the restricted
<Skyblast> How did you go about setting your shares up
<danny500> Joe_: go into your media setting and tell it to use ALSA instead of AUto
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, i did that already
<ForzaPalermo> nothing
<ForzaPalermo> everything worked in 6.10
<ForzaPalermo> and it still detects the hardware properly
<ForzaPalermo> there is just no sound
<iric> lynxo what next?
<danny500> did you check your sound levels?
<Skyblast> iric: Have you installed the libxine-ffmpeg package? That got mp3 working in amarok for me. The built in dialog box offering to install it for me kept jamming up
<iric> skyblast, this was working yesturday without 3rd party packages, I had to reinstal because alsa messed up my system
<jbunt> Skyblast: i "apt-get install samba", then used the interface in konqueror to set the shares up
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, yes lol
<lynxo> i'm unsure if u alredy have it all installed
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, well im trying it again.... when i choose alsa... it says restarting sound system..... goes to 100% then restarts
<iric> actually, none of the restricted, works, its installed but i cant watch movies
<Catsoup> Is Feisty going to detect my Creative X-Fi Xtrememusic?
<danny500> ok turn up your PCM, ADC, and DAC to max
<Skyblast> hmmm, maybe there's something not right with konquerer talking to smb.conf. I set mine up the old school way by manually editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jbunt> alright maybe i'll give that a go, thanks
<Skyblast> jbunt: Try setting them up manually. There's a good howto on ubuntuguide.org
<danny500> ok
<Skyblast> If that's the case you might wanna file a bug report on it
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, no cluse where adc or dac is
<sticksabuser> l8r
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, and it still hasnt finished restarting the sound
<danny500> sound volume manager
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, yes im in there but no dac or adc
<danny500> ok
<danny500> guessing your card is diferent from mine
<danny500> built in?
<ForzaPalermo> no seperate
<wolferine> anyone good with colors in xchat?
<ForzaPalermo> i think its an audigy
<danny500> do you have built in?
<iric> was a new version of amarok released? it wont play mp3s, it freezes when it tells you that, and it defaults to the content tab which it has NEVER done before
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, any reason why it still has a problem witht he alsa?
<danny500> nope
<danny500> never really had a prob with sound so never really went into research
<iric> the restricted format package doesn't enable ANY of those formats  any idea?
<danny500> is it me, or is there always something wrong with Linux?
<testuser123> danny500: its work in progress.. but is any other os problem-free?
<iric> testuser123: fresh install and shit already broke
<ForzaPalermo> hes got a point there
<danny500> yeah true but I've installed ubuntu like 16 times now
<wolferine> !language iric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language iric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> iric, good point
<wolferine> :/
<testuser123> iric: what broke?
<iric> pwned wolf
<wolferine> kinda eh?
<iric> testuser123 the restircted package doesnt let me play mp3 or avi, beryl wont boot
<iric> amarok crashes when it tries to tell you how to enable m3s
<ardchoille> xmms plays mp3's out-of-the-box
<testuser123> have you visited a ubuntu related forum once? There are a lot of good explanations, why mp3, wmv and so on don't work out of the box
<Skyblast> iric: please try sudo apt-get install libxine-ffmpeg! It will probably fix it!
<danny500> ok I install Ubuntu, can't mount other drives and burning software won't work right off the bat, get that fixed. After that, konversasion firefox, xmms, and terminal won't work, get that fixed, now Gnome won't even load like come on
<testuser123> and of course with tutorials to fix that
<iric> testuser123: did you read what I said?  The restricted package is installed
<Skyblast> Amarok uses xine, not gstreamer
<iric> skyblast it wont fix my avi or my mov or my mp4
<jarle> danny500: re-installing is not the linux-way, just editing a single file is often enough if you know how to do it....
<Skyblast> Restricted manager won't grab it
<iric> it worked before!
<iric> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<danny500> yes, but not if you don't know how to do it lol
<ForzaPalermo> danny500, I FIXED I!
<testuser123> ups - sorry - didnt see that
<ForzaPalermo> SOUND WORKSSSSSSSSSSSS
<danny500> :D
<danny500> how did you do it?
<ForzaPalermo> under switches
<iric> skyblast at least type the package right if you want me to try it
<ForzaPalermo> i had to uncheck audigy analog/digital
<ForzaPalermo> weird but worked
<danny500> lol ah, makes sense yah, forgot about that
<Skyblast> libxine-ffmpeg... I typed it right. :P
<Skyblast> staring at it in adept right now
<danny500> how do I get into the xorg thing in command line?
<iric> well I have no sound
<DSlicer> Neither do I
<danny500> check you sound switches
<DSlicer> The only switches I have are Mic and Mono
<danny500> is mute on?
<DSlicer> Don't think so
<danny500> are your speakers on? check the connections
<DSlicer> The coaxial on my onboard sound isn't working. I tried the optical too
<True_Friend> Hi folks i had changed (after upgrading to Fesity not my self it was system done) my hard drive configuration from /dev/hdax to /dev/sdax i so lost also the mounted drives then i managed to change /dev/hdax with /dev/sdax and now i have mounted volume but it does not show it by default i mean i some how made it to show media drives on desktop but now it is not doing this i cannot find an option now also surprizingly is there some thing wrong???
<DSlicer> I may need to check the BIOS to see if the onboard audio is even enabled
<danny500> how do I get into the xorg config file to edit it using command line?
<DSlicer> I don't see the light coming out the optical cable like I usually do
<testuser123> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danny500> then change nvidia to nv
<iric> can someone help me get mp3s playing
<danny500> I'm going to reboot, then write down everything it says and try to edit to xorg thingy and if that doesn't work I'll be back baby :D
<danny500> iric: use xmms
<danny500> lol
<iric> whats xmms
<jarle> isn't it possible to use symlinks in /etc/cron.weekly/ ? I have made a symlink to a script there, but it doesn't seem like the script is started...
<danny500> use your package manager and look it up
<testuser123> iric: sudo apt-get install xmms
<evissecx> iric, xmms is a mp3 player, lilke winamp
<EightiesK> how do i tell if the update worked?
<danny500> iric: it's a music player that works pretty good, it's all I use for music
<Ashex> !mp3 | iric
<ubotu> iric: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<testuser123> iric: its a simple "media"player - just like winamp..
<danny500> iric: and it's pretty cool looking
<danny500> lol
<Skyblast> beep media player is a little more easy on the eyes
<Ashex> ubotu knows all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skyblast> and you can use Winamp skins :)
<iric> if anyone said anything to me just now i dind't see it
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I restart my sound?
* jarle thinks Amarok is the best mp3-player...
<Ashex> !mp3 | iric
<ubotu> iric: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iric> ashex ive already done all that
* Arwen thinks mp3 needs to die
<danny500> ok brb. rebooting
* testuser123   too
<Ashex> what's the error you encounter when trying to play an mp3?
<iric> "no mp3 support"
<dettoaltrimenti> device busy when I try to listen to audio
<Ashex> then you haven't followed the guide i linked
<precipizio> channel ita please
<iric> yes I have
<iric> calling me a liar?
<Ashex> iric, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Skyblast> I still don't get why libxine-ffmpeg package didn't fix that.
<testuser123> iric: do your mp3s play with xine directly? Sth like $ xine some.mp3
<Skyblast> I think there are bigger problems with your setup
<stepnjump> What is the best way to install a package guys on Kubuntu?
<Ashex> !software | stepnjump
<ubotu> stepnjump: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<testuser123> stepnjump: sudo apt-get install :)
<iric> testuser123: i dont use xine
<Skyblast> iric, if you wanna use Amarok you do.
<testuser123> iric: you use amarok, right?
<stepnjump> Ubotu, are you a bot?
<Ashex> iric, whip open terminal and run mplayer foo.mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<testuser123> what backend then?
<Ashex> just to test that it runs
<stepnjump> Guess so...
<stepnjump> thanks
<iric> testuser123: yes
<stepnjump> Anyone familiar with the Adept package manager in Kubuntu?
<iric> I did the exact same thing I did last time, never installed xine or antying, just the restricted package, and it worked
<iric> ashex I dont have mplayer and I dont want to install it
<wolferine> whose involved (the channel) with creating the Ubuntu Guide?
<testuser123> stepnjump: what do you want to know?
<stepnjump> Oh thanks testuser
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems with digiKam ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144574 ) and it seems that it's because the version of digiKam that feisty has needs a newer version of libexiv2 and libkexiv2.  How do you report something like that?
<stepnjump> Well I don't know if there is a problem or something but when I click on add/remove, things are grayed out and I can't seem to be able to add new packages
<Skyblast> All I know is the Install MP3 support button froze for me too, and installing that packages fixed it all.
<stepnjump> when I go to ADEPT, I can't find the Quick find field anywhere
<stepnjump> As documented in the instructions
<iric> beryl doesn't even work, and this is a clean install
<stepnjump> Quick FILTER rather
<stepnjump> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<iric> everything is buggy, things crashing etc
<wolferine> whose involved (the channel) with creating the Ubuntu Guide?
<EightiesK> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<crackhead_25_> question: should my edgy eft be updated to feisty now that it's been released, or are there still tons of bugs and problems? are there significant improvements and reasons?
<iric> crackhead_25_: GET OUT while you still can!
<testuser123> stepnjump: open a console and type adapt_manager
<stepnjump> How can I get to see the QUICK FILTER in ADEPT?
<stepnjump> Ok let me try
<Skyblast> crackhead_25_: The upgrade is getting extremely mixed results.
<testuser123> perhaps this is what u r lookin for
<evissecx> iric, theres a lot of help on ubuntuforum. I got all to work using that forum
<testuser123> sudo adept_manager would be better
<jarle> aaroncampbell: Does digicam crash at startup, or do you have to do anything else to make it crash? It works fine her under feisty...
<Skyblast> The upgrade royally bombed on my system, but things are working beautifully after a clean install from the final CD
<iric> evissecx, my soundcard, my video card, amarok, beryl, k3b, imwheel, envy24control, and matlab have all given me huge problems
<crackhead_25_> iric: what do you mean "get out while [i]  still can"? should i switch to a totally different distro altogether?
<iric> this is all I have done for weeks
<iric> week*
<EightiesK> how do i update using adept?
<iric> apparently, they broke the restricted/amarok during release, because now the site says use libxine and it dind't during beta, and it worked fine
<tmbg> where is a guide to all of the eyecandy stuff now available in feisty?
<evissecx> iric, new comp mayeb? :)
<evissecx> maybe*
<Skyblast> iric, this latest reload... did you do it from the "final" release CD?
<iric> skyblast technically no
<stepnjump> testuser123, are you sure it's adept_manager?
<iric> its the same cd I used a week ago, but its been updated to final
<stepnjump> It's not valid
<aaroncampbell> jarle: at startup, with either big collections, or collections containing certain types of photos (not sure which yet)
<dettoaltrimenti> what's a terminal emulator that can change font size?
<iric> evissecx yeah because a 4 year old soundcard, the one that is the 3rd hit on google when you search "chaintech" and a nvidia 7800gt are very rare hardware!
<Skyblast> meh... I'd still try the final CD. A week ago things were pretty broken with that kernel update
<ShaLaptop|Brb> someone know how to compile and use the .c files ?
<stepnjump> or sudo adept_manager: COMMAND NOT FOUND
<testuser123> stepnjump: for me it works, yes.. why? any problems with that?
<stepnjump> Doesn't work for me in kubuntu
<stepnjump> no
<stepnjump> command not found it gives me
<wolferine> whose involved (the channel) with creating the Ubuntu Guide?
<evissecx> iric, use envy for graphics then. Or you already got that working?
<EightiesK> anyone/
<iric> evissecx thats the list ive had, dont try and help me, save yoru time, ive talked with peopel for hours about these problems
<testuser123> EightiesK: fetch updates, commit changes
<iric> im giving it "the shot it diseves" but it will quickly be filled away as, linux blows
<testuser123> EightiesK: fetch updates, full upgrade,
<EightiesK> thats all i have to do to get Feisty?
<testuser123> stepnjump: strange..
<testuser123> EightiesK: what version do you have at the moment?
<stepnjump> I must have a corrupted installation: I don't even show the Adept Updater (System Update Wizard) in my installation
<iric> I cant even fathem how this is considered stable,
<testuser123> stepnjump: try: sudo apt-get install adept
<EightiesK> 6.10
<stepnjump> ok thanks test. let me try it now
<Skyblast> iric: I wish I could disagree, but it sure sounds like feisty really is... well, feisty. I guess I am extremely lucky in that pretty much everything is working. if that xine package doesn't fix it, then that's bizarre, because that's what is uses on its backend
<ryanakca> fresh feisty install, MD5SUM matched, no cursor... aka, invisible. Any ideas?
<EightiesK> testuser123:
<EightiesK> testuser123: Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<testuser123> EightiesK: well, i dont know, if adept does this well
<testuser123> EightiesK: i'D rather use apt-get
<stepnjump> Testuser123: I got:
<stepnjump> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stepnjump> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<testuser123> EightiesK: .. and manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iric> mp3s work, only to reveal my sound card does not
<stepnjump> I will try to close more processes
<iric> how can a common sound card be unsupporteD?
<testuser123> stepnjump: close all related apps
<True_Friend> Hi folks i had changed (after upgrading to Fesity not my self it was system done) my hard drive configuration from /dev/hdax to /dev/sdax i so lost also the mounted drives then i managed to change /dev/hdax with /dev/sdax and now i have mounted volume but it does not show it by default i mean i some how made it to show media drives on desktop but now it is not doing this i cannot find an option now also surprizingly is there some thing wrong???
<stepnjump> ok
<intelikey> "close more processes"  ?????    not sudo killall5   ?
<stepnjump> brb test
<matt__> is anyone having problems with amarok and mp3 playback in Fisty?
<stepnjump> Testuser123: Here is what I got this time:
<stepnjump> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stepnjump> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stepnjump> ooop
<stepnjump> sorry
<stepnjump> Reading package lists... Done
<stepnjump> Building dependency tree... Done
<stepnjump> adept is already the newest version.
<stepnjump> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<testuser123> True_Friend: right click on the desktop - properties.. perhaps you deactivated the symbols..
<intelikey>   https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems     http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<Skyblast> matt__: Is it freezing at the Install MP3 Support dialog box?
<stepnjump> Should I do a apt-get install remove?
<stepnjump> and then reinstall?
<testuser123> stepnjump: ok, so my previous tipp should work.. try it again..
<stepnjump> kk
<testuser123> stepnjump: sudo adept_,anager
<matt__> skyblast, I am having the same issue, have you tried installing the codecs from the Medibuntu website?
<joseph> are there propritary drivers for kubuntu?
<True_Friend> testuser: there are no properties in KDE but configure Desktop
<Skyblast> Nope
<stepnjump> sudo adept_manager
<stepnjump> sudo: adept_manager: command not found
<Skyblast> Try this though, this worked for me
<testuser123> True_Friend: try that..
<True_Friend> I tried to do from there but could not got them manually
<EightiesK> testuser123: from what i understand apt get is not recomended.
<Skyblast> matt__: sudo apt-get install libxine-ffmpeg
<stepnjump> I'm really unlucky hey?
<Skyblast> The dialog box would never work for me
<joseph> are there propritary video drivers for kubuntu?
<testuser123> stepnjump: where do you enter those commands?
<stepnjump> In the bash shell
<testuser123> EightiesK: i think its old and stable enough.. never had problems with it..
<stepnjump> Should I key it in the RUN?
<stepnjump> ALT-F2?
<wolferine> whose involved (the channel) with creating the Ubuntu Guide?
<intelikey> !nv | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<testuser123> stepnjump: no - shell is all right
<stepnjump> mmmm
<joseph> ty
<stepnjump> My system is inhabited by a ghost!
<testuser123> stepnjump: i dont think so - there is surely one little mistake
<intelikey> stepnjump mine too !
<EightiesK> testuser123: so how would i do apt-get?
<stepnjump> Oh good... Intelikey. I thought I was seing things lol
<testuser123> stepnjump: type pwd to see where you are
<stepnjump> It's a really nice distro though
<stepnjump> in my HOME directory Test
<stepnjump> Where should I be?
<testuser123> EightiesK: first, replace edgy with feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" - then, WAIT
<testuser123> :)
<testuser123> stepnjump: hmm.. strange
<intelikey> and hope and pray
<stepnjump> Should I reinstall?
<intelikey> and get really mad.
<testuser123> stepnjump: u can, but this takes a lot of time..
<intelikey> and come back in here and cuss at * about it
<intelikey> and get banned
<testuser123> stepnjump: otherwise - with each install you'll learn a little bit more ;)
<testuser123> stepnjump: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Ashex> testuser123, are you telling them how to do an upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<testuser123> Ashex: yes - at least i'm telling how I would do it..
<intelikey>   https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems     http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<Ashex> Oh sweet jesus
<Ashex> dont' do that
<Ashex> !upgrade
<testuser123> Ashex: why not?
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<matt__> thank you Skyblast i installed libxine1-ffmpeg that worked
<Ashex> You're just asking to break the system
<stepnjump> Testuser no it's a fresh install
<stepnjump> Maybe I should download updates though
<Skyblast> matt__: Awesome :) Glad it worked for someone
<stepnjump> I don't know how
<testuser123> Ashex: why?
<EightiesK>  Ashex how would you upgrade?
<stepnjump> When i installed, it tried to offer me to download updates but then I didn't have the internet hooked up
<testuser123> Ashex: that way i updated a LOT of debian machines..
<stepnjump> BTW Testuser123, the version of adept is:
<stepnjump> adept -v
<stepnjump> Qt: 3.3.6
<stepnjump> KDE: 3.5.2
<testuser123> stepnjump: that doesnt matter..
<Ashex> This is the proper way to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CUM_quesa> what is the term for whatever password you are supposed to use with sudo?
<Ashex> testuser123, I know that's how you do it
<Ashex> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<CUM_quesa> if it's not 'root password'
<Ashex> But it's an easy way to break things, ubuntu has it's own method of doing upgrades
<Skyblast> apt-get dist-upgrade is not recommended, but honestly, it sounds like an upgrade to Feisty is a crapshoot no matter how you do it
<stepnjump> Which directory is the adept function installed in? Maybe I should check to see if the adept_manager is there?
<Ashex> just following the official ubuntu guide to upgrading
<testuser123> stepnjump: which adept_manager
<intelikey> the page says  " gksu "update-manager -c " "
<testuser123> stepnjump: should tell you normaly
<stepnjump> Cool command. Thanks!
<intelikey> Ashex have they worked any of the bugs out of that sense the release ?
<EightiesK> Ashex: i can't get it to work right
<the_hammer> is it just me or does the X11 in the finnal differ from the 1 in the beta?
<Ashex> intelikey, not quite, but from what I've heard it works better then changing the repos
<EightiesK> Ashex: my release still says 6.10
<intelikey> Ashex k.
<Ashex> EightiesK, scroll down to the protion for Kubuntu users
<bart_17> hello...
<|lostbyte|> who all plays fb here ?
<stepnjump> Test 123... when I do a 'which adept_manager', it prompts me to the directory. Then when I go there, here is what I find:
<stepnjump> /usr/bin$ ls adept*
<stepnjump> adept  adept_batch  adept_installer  adept_notifier  adept_updater
<stepnjump> It's not there!
<intelikey> Ashex imo feisty needed more testing before release.   dapper went a lot smoother than feisty
<testuser123> short question too you all - i'm just interessted - where are you all from? :)
<stepnjump> Strange!
<bart_17> has anybody installed fiesty on an asus a6r??
<stepnjump> I'm in Missouri
<Ashex> stepnjump, sudo apt-get install adept_manager
<seidojohn> Chicago, Illinois
<Ashex> That's bizarre
<stepnjump> Ok thanks ashex, I'll give it a try
<Ashex> adept_manager /should/ be installed by default
<testuser123> Ashex: is adept_manager not installed by default on kubuntu?
<stepnjump> Ashex:
<stepnjump> Reading package lists... Done
<stepnjump> Building dependency tree... Done
<stepnjump> E: Couldn't find package adept_manager
<stepnjump> I'm the KING of Bizares!
<testuser123> stepnjump: there is sth really strange on your system
<testuser123> stepnjump: you have a fresh install in front of you?
<KingOfBiz> That's my new nick! lol
<KingOfBiz> LOL I know
<EightiesK> Ashex: i did but it doesn't make sence to me.
<KingOfBiz> The instructions don't even look right
<testuser123> seidojohn: thanks.. no one else answers me :(
<KingOfBiz> I get different windows in adept than what's shown
<tcstool> Hi everyone, I"m having a variety of issues since upgrading, was hoping you guys could tell me whether these have been addressed or know some fixes
<Ashex> testuser123, what part confuses you?
<the_hammer> i seem to have better luck installing the beta and getting all the updates then i do installing the finnal
<the_hammer> cant undersatnd why tho
<the_hammer> :(
<wolferine> hey the_hammer how the prairies, hot today?
<testuser123> Ashex:  i'm not confused.. i thought adept_manager is installed by default.. and i asked where you guys are from.. no one answered that..
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a fat32 partition
<Hail_Spacecake> mounted at /media/hdc2
<the_hammer> not to bad little windy and kinda cool
<Hail_Spacecake> and I want to change the permissions and group on one folder in that drive
<Hail_Spacecake> that's within /media/hdc2
<Hail_Spacecake> but the system won't let me
<Hail_Spacecake> and I assume it's because it's a mounted volume
<Ashex> testuser123, hit alt+f2 and run this command: kdesu adept_manager
<Ashex> that should launch adept manager
<Hail_Spacecake> the current owner/group is root/root
<wolferine> ah, was 17 out here on the West Coast
<Hail_Spacecake> but I'm trying to change it with sudo chgrp
<intelikey> note to anyone who can edit the wiki.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <<< mentions both kubuntu and ubuntu  but the  {gksu "update-manager -c"}   should also reflect that.   gksu is not a kubuntu command so people that don't know will assume that that app is not working and try the later mentioned methood
<KingOfBiz> No it's me who's doing this Ashex
<Hail_Spacecake> and it still says I have insufficient permissions
<the_hammer> this is interesting the 7.04 comes in a i386 dvd?
<intelikey> Ashex   ^
<EightiesK> Ashex^^
<KingOfBiz> ALT-F2 kdesu... nothing happens
<Ashex> I'll take a look at that
<testuser123> Ashex: i have no problem at all - i'm here for fun.. :) KingOfBiz has some problems i don't understand
<wolferine> the_hammer, hehe
<Ashex> Ah
<Ashex> heh
<KingOfBiz> Even tried sudo kdesu from ALT-F2
<testuser123> ;)
<KingOfBiz> Nothing
<the_hammer> whats the difference between the i386 7.04 cd and the 7.04 dvd i386?
<KingOfBiz> Yeah thanks a lot for your help testuser123
<KingOfBiz> You are great
<wolferine> the DVD is bigger :)
<intelikey> KingOfBiz can't sudo form alt+f2
<the_hammer> lol
<KingOfBiz> oh ok
<Ashex> intelikey, that guide is for upgrading to edgy, not fesity
<KingOfBiz> I'm learning as I go
<KingOfBiz> What do you think testuser if I reinstalled?
<testuser123> KingOfBiz: did you reboot after install? Perhaps your path-vars are not ok? could you post "echo $PATH" ?
<wolferine> the_hammer, the DVD has alot more on it, the CD is used for a "basic" install
<EightiesK> Ashex: do u know?
<KingOfBiz> No path it seems
<KingOfBiz> It echoed a blank line
<the_hammer> so the dvd i wont need half as many updates then right?
<KingOfBiz> Yes I rebooted many times
<Ashex> hmm
<KingOfBiz> I installed kubuntu 3 days ago
<Dumahen>  i have a big problem my pc freezes while mounting root file system what should i do ?
<Ashex> EightiesK, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<wolferine> updates, well, it will keep all the packages local
<wolferine> so you wont have to dl them
<testuser123> KingOfBiz: a blank line?
<EightiesK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ashex> And a quick question that's kinda stupid, are you running KDE?
<KingOfBiz> Yep a blank line
<tcstool> All right, I'm going to throw these issues up, if anyone has feedback let me know
<Dumahen> please help me :(:(:
<KingOfBiz> echo $paths
<tcstool> 1.  Since upgrading, krdc crashes after establishing connection
<KingOfBiz> What is wrong Dumahen
<testuser123> KingOfBiz: echo $PATH
<Dumahen>  i have a big problem my pc freezes while mounting root file system what should i do ?
<|lostbyte|> Dumahen, not very helpful. More info..
<KingOfBiz> ooops
<tcstool> 2. wireless PCMCIA cards using the hostAP drivers reset after 60 seconds of use
<KingOfBiz> Ok I guess PATH had to be in caps
<KingOfBiz> hold on
<tcstool> 3. Removing a PCMCIA card and reinsterting it freezes the machine
<KingOfBiz> Here is the echo:
<tcstool> Those are my problems, if anyone could help, I really appreciate it.  Thank you!
<Dumahen> i added a new hdd to my computer i can see new hdd on bios but now pc freezes while ubuntu loading
<KingOfBiz> tcstool, I'm new to linux but to me sounds like a driver issue. But I'll let the gurus answer that one for you.
<Dumahen> waiting for mount file system !!!!
<KingOfBizare> .
<KingOfBizzzz> .
<tcstool> KingofBiz: I definitely agree.  Just not sure what would have changed in the upgrade.
<Dumahen> so ?
<intelikey> Ashex ok.   convoluted links   i went there streight from   the !upgrade  infonode     guess i just hit the wrong heading in the page...
<Epidemic> hey guys, quick question.... there's a cd iso, and then there's a dvd iso... what's the difference between the two? I can't seem to find anything that says it...
<Ashex> hehe
<|lostbyte|> Dumahen, make sure your ubuntu partiton is still on the same cabel property it wwas on.
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: your path is "."?
<Ashex> yeah, it's kinda messy
<|lostbyte|> Dumahen, like if it was primary, so it has to be now also.
<Dumahen> i tried it too now i remove new hdd but it still freezes :(:(:(
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: i reconmend you to reinstall :)
<KingOfBizzzz> I was afraid you might say that testuser123
<KingOfBizzzz> :)
<|lostbyte|> Dumahen, ok, go into your bios and see if the change too effect.
<Skyblast> Dumahen: Did you move the cable of the drive ubuntu was on?
<KingOfBizzzz> That's fine
<testuser123> try that..
<testuser123> echo PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Dumahen> no of course pc was powered off...
<testuser123> to fix your path var
<intelikey> Ashex so info for upgrading to feisty is this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades  ?
<Ashex> yup
<KingOfBizzzz> So I don't loose my work that I already have done (Cuz I'm converting to Linux from XP for good), If I backup in a separate partition that I create, will the new install erase it?
<EightiesK> Ashex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17331/
<Skyblast> KingOfBizzzz: Not unless you tell it to do so
<intelikey> that's even worse.
<Skyblast> Just don't check format in the Install and you'll be okay
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: *g* - as Skyblast says.. normally not
<Dumahen> |lostbyte| i changed master and slave is it impotant ?
<Skyblast> Dumahen: VERY
<|lostbyte|> Dumahen, veryy !
<KingOfBizzzz> Ok
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: don't del your win partition..
<KingOfBizzzz> thanks
<Dumahen> ok i will try it ...
<Dumahen> stay online plz brb
<Skyblast> put it back and I bet grub will be revived :)
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: may i ask you - where r u from? country
<KingOfBizzzz> Still COMMAND NOT FOUND
<EightiesK> Ashex: ???
<KingOfBizzzz> US
<KingOfBizzzz> I'm Canadian (French) but I live in the US now
<KingOfBizzzz> Missouri for now
<KingOfBizzzz> Why?
<KingOfBizzzz> Is my english weird?
<KingOfBizzzz> lol
<Ashex> EightiesK, gimme a second
<KingOfBizzzz> Must be an accent thing
<KingOfBizzzz> Can't seem to be able to get rid of it (accent)
<testuser123> i'm just interessted.. no not at all - mine is worse.. i bet :)
<Hail_Spacecake> so no one knows how to fix my problem?
<Ashex> EightiesK, I'm a little baffled on why you lack adept_manager
<KingOfBizzzz> Let me guess? Are you German?
<KingOfBizzzz> Or Swiss?
<testuser123> just asked myself if there a any others from my region at 2am in a linux-chat ;)
<Ashex> EightiesK, can you tell me what you get when you do apt-cache search adept
<Ashex> put it in pastebin
<intelikey>    This document provides notes on upgrading to Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<intelikey>    from a version of Ubuntu released before Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft).
<KingOfBizzzz> Guys thank you very much, my wife will divorce me if I don't go now
<EightiesK> Ashex: i have adept it just didn't upgrade.
<mike> is it possible to get Internet Explorer on Kubuntu?
<KingOfBizzzz> So thanks again Testuser for everything
<Ashex> hmm
<testuser123> KingOfBizzzz: why do you think that? ;)
<npurciful> I am having problems executing shell scripts from usb removable drive. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Hail_Spacecake> mike: maybe with wine
<Hail_Spacecake> maybe
<Hail_Spacecake> but why would you want to?
<mike> wine?
<jaevel> _4strO: sorry i dropped out yesterday.. im dl'ing a new iso now...
<KingOfBizzzz> Just something you said earlier made me thing that
<Dumahen> |lostbyte| the cables ?? does it important too ?
<KingOfBizzzz> I forget what it was
<Hail_Spacecake> wine lets you run windows executables on linux
<mike> Because Firefox closes unexpectantly, and Konqueror wont let me send messages to anyone on Myspace
<testuser123> german is right.. but my ip says it - i know :)
<Dumahen> primary ide and secondary ide ???
<Ashex> EightiesK, so there is no version upgrade button?
<Hail_Spacecake> but it's not perfect
<EightiesK> nope
<Ashex> and your system is up to date
<KingOfBizzzz> Ok, got to run. Talk to all of you guys a little later. 73
<mike> How do i get wine?
<Skyblast> Hail_Spacecake: I think the reason it's not allowing you to change permissions to certain pieces, as it is a fat partition. FAT partitions have no user access control in Windows, let alone Linux. I bet it's just going to use whatever you mount it with
<testuser123> bye
<KingOfBizzzz> bye
<Hail_Spacecake> Skyblast: I thought the permission system was a function of hte OS, not the filesystem
<Ashex> EightiesK, since adept maanger doesn't want to acknowledge that there's a new version
<Ashex> I suppose we'll have to go with that first method of editing your sources.list file
<Ashex> EightiesK, run this command:   sudo sed -e 's/\sedgy/ feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skyblast> hmm
<mike> Hail_Spacecake: How do i get wine?
<brad_> any one care to answer a noob question?
<Dumahen> Skyblast ?? primary and secondary ide cable r important to ?
<Hail_Spacecake> mike: symantec
<Hail_Spacecake> if it's not already installed on the system
<testuser123> Ashex: this poor guy.. sed for a beginer ;)
<mike> does it cost money?
<Ashex> EightiesK, I'll message you the rest of the commands to run after that
<Hail_Spacecake> nope
<Tm_T> Ashex: next time include backupping to that kind of commands ;)
<Skyblast> Dumahen: Yes
<Ashex> testuser123, yeah, I really hate using this method
<Ashex> hehe
<testuser123> ;)
<intelikey> man that's far worse than i thought.  there is all kinds of "you can't do this or that"   and "make sure blah is installed first"  in the only page that seems to say anything useful about upgrading.   if i was a new linux user, no way would i attempt up'ing to feisty.
<Dumahen> Skyblast oww my god... it still freezes :(:(:(
<Hail_Spacecake> I don't need to have just that folder in the particular group
<Hail_Spacecake> if I need to chgrp the whole drive as a block, that's okay
<Tm_T> intelikey: but you are new linux user
<Hail_Spacecake> actually, wait, no
<crackhead_25_> how do i translate a bin to an iso???
<Hail_Spacecake> I have porn on that drive. need separate groups :)
<Hail_Spacecake> so is there a way around the FAT32 thing?
<Skyblast> Dumahen: Just make sure it's whatever it was before the new HDD, master on the primary or whatever it was
<intelikey> and just because the page says it can't be done.  i think i may upgrade from dapper to feisty in one step.
<wolferine> what do I need to do to unplug a monitor, just ctrl-alt-backspace to exit X?
<Dumahen> Skyblast : i m sure, it is correct now :(
<wolferine> then plug it back in, then log back in?
<eljefe> i'd just unplug it...
<intelikey> no make that hoary to feisty.   why not make a statement!
<wolferine> eljefe, your a noob then :)
<Ashex> hehe
<dave_mc> hey what do i need to do to get flash working on my amd64 system
<crackhead_25_> anyone? how do i translate a bin to iso??
<eljefe> wolferine: not too much, but you really think it makes a difference?
<Ashex> I may update the wiki a bit with proper instructions later
<wolferine> eljefe, yes
<Ashex> It's kinda been irkin' me lately how disconnected it has become
<wolferine> dave_mc, check the ubuntu guide
<testuser123> intelikey: i dont think, that this is possible without a lot of problems
<mike> anyone know how to install Opera Web Browser?
<Ashex> sudo apt-get install opera
<Skyblast> Dumahen: Is there any text on the screen at all when it freezes?
<intelikey> Ashex please do.    it really needs.
<Ashex> !opera > mike
<dave_mc> oh the one says to splice in drivers from the "install_flash_player_9" installer and patch in nspluginwrapper?
<wolferine> anyone else, how do I unplug my monitor, safely
<eljefe> crackhead_25_: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/13949
<debianland> (#G010E686M1) lol you funny cartoons
<Dumahen> Skyblast when i wait so long time it said me that "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<intelikey> testuser123 thinking is worth only slightly less than saying  :)
<sound_fx> Hello, I upgraded to fiesty, and now Knetworkmanager does not display wireless as an option, any sugestions?
<dave_mc> doesnt work lol
<utnubuk> hi
<debianland> (#G7::E;10M1) hi
<debianland> (#G=10E=10M1) wanna dance
<utnubuk> lol
<eljefe> wolferine: just curious, what do you expect it will do?  i am sur if you kill X that's your safest bet
<Skyblast> Dumahen: And you are sure it's plugged into the primary controller and the hard drive's jumpers are set to Master
<utnubuk> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dumahen> yea i m ...
<Skyblast> hmmm
<Skyblast> I'm at a loss then
<mike> Reading state information... Done
<dave_mc> so if the wiki for flash dont work for amd64 what to do enxt
<Raven301> How do you change the background on the main window in konqueror?
<dave_mc> next
<mike> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<wolferine> eljefe, so your agreeing with my original statement?
<Dumahen> Skyblast i will check it once more time for u ;)
<mike> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mike> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<mike> or been moved out of Incoming.
<mike> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<eljefe> wolferine: not really! lol... but i've had plenty of success with it
<mike> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mike> that package should be filed.
<mike> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Tm_T> !paste | mike
<ubotu> mike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mike> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mike>   opera: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<mike>          Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2) but 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed
<mike>          Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.8really3.3.7) but 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<mike>          Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.2) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is to be installed
<mike> E: Broken packages
(itnerd/#kubuntu) How do I use the sniffer for linux
(TheDebugger/#kubuntu) stanley: then try with kdesu
(Fathefner/#kubuntu) i have a kwifimanger question
<TheDebugger> stanley: I never used kdm theme manager :/
<stanley> thas another program??
<stanley> yeeaa??
<seidojohn> Okay, so I had the right idea... :)
<asnoman> Anyone get Kubuntu going with NVraid :/
<seidojohn> stanley: It's the same as the way I told you to do.
<Fathefner> how can u tell if ur connected to the wifi network
<jtt> !sniffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sniffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seidojohn> except use kdesu instead of sudo
<jtt> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stanley> ok
<dwidmann> asnoman: I've done it before
<jtt> !info ethereal
<TheDebugger> !wireshark
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> pain. in. the. rear.
<asnoman> dwidmann: You got it going :D?
<LabThug_hm> wiki.kubuntu.com is still loading, so I'll go ahead and ask here.  Upon upgrading to Feisty, I lost my "switch user" menu item.  Considering this computer is utilized by my entire family, I need it.  What do I have to do to get it back?
<jtt> !wireshark |itnerd
<dwidmann> asnoman: if we're indeed talking about FakeRAID, then yes.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> fiesty looks like edgy
<jtt> !ethreeal |itnerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethreeal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheDebugger> !info wireshark | itnerd
<ubotu> itnerd: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<dwidmann> dsmith_: most of the changes happened under-the-hood
<asnoman> dwidman: Its most likely a fakeRAID. I really don't know the different between fakeraid and non-fake.
<jtt> thank you i must be loosing my mind
<dsmith_> dwidmann: ahhhh
<stanley> new problem guys
<dwidmann> asnoman: if it's not a PCI card hardware raid controller, it's probably fakeraid
<seidojohn> stanley: What's up?
<jager> what importand cchanges were mane dwidmann?
<asnoman> dwidmann: Its onboard, so I assume its fakeraid.  But you know what assuming does :D
<kaeli> Also, where can I find the instructions on how to get nvidia drivers to work in Kubuntu again?  Kinda brandead after fighting with machines at work and now trying to fix my own
<dsmith_> fakeraid = NO RAID
<shawn34> I'm close to getting remote desktop working for my mother-in-law, i can remote in but i can't see anything, the mouse pointer is an X and the background is balck and white... any help please?
<dwidmann> jager: far as I know, a bunch of the kubuntu-specific apps were ported to qt4
<stanley> when i type kdesu in konsole is says "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167"
<dwidmann> dsmith_: not really
<jtt> !nvidia |kaeli
<ubotu> kaeli: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> dsmith_: I've used it before
<LabThug_hm> Has anyone else lost "switch user" when upgrading to feisty?
<itnerd> I dont know how to use wireshark, how do I go about confuring it
<dsmith_> dwidmann: I know, but I don't trust it
<dwidmann> dsmith_: why not?
<seidojohn> stanley: Do you have KDE theme manager in your K menu?
<flaccid> !baddevice > stanley
<jager> stanley: you might try running kcontrol
<dsmith_> i've had issues with it in the past
<Fathefner> how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<stanley> nope
<dsmith_> so its always been 3ware for Linux
<dwidmann> dsmith_: issues involving? corruption? data loss? other problems?
<stanley> no seidojohn
<itnerd> how do I get and configure the KDE desktop
<jtt> itnerd  apt-get install wireshark
<flaccid> itnerd: you don't have kubuntu installed?
<dwidmann> dsmith_: I don't need the redundancy, so I just use LVM
<asnoman> dwidmann: Any websites I can check out :D
<jager> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<itnerd> nope just ubuntu
<itnerd> I am new to linux
<dwidmann> asnoman: one sec
<flaccid> jager advises the goods
<CygnusX1> Hello.  Is anyone familiar with Ubuntu > add Kubuntu: now, after logging into KDM, screen blanks momentarily and then returns to login prompt.  Switching to GDM allows login to KDE (but, shutdown/restart controls missing from KDE)
<asnoman> dwidmann: Thanks a lot :D
<Fathefner> how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<shawn34> I'm close to getting remote desktop working for my mother-in-law, i can remote in but i can't see anything, the mouse pointer is an X and the background is balck and white... any help please?
<LabThug> Does anyone have an idea when wiki.kubuntu.com will be back online?
<Fathefner> can anyone tell how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<dwidmann> is it me or is the kubuntu wiki having trouble?
<LabThug> dwidmann: it's not just you.  It has loaded for me since I came in
<bibek> where is the default GNOME or KDE preference saved
<dwidmann> LabThug: has or hasn't?
<LabThug> :-$  has*n't*
<bibek> i meant im using xdm and there is no desktop switching preference
<Fathefner> can anyone tell how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<Fathefner> plz
<Fathefner> with sugar on top
<seidojohn> stanley: have you tried KControl?
<dwidmann> asnoman: well, it looks like the wiki is down atm, but when it's back up there's a great doc called the "FakeRaidHowto" (it's that, exactly). It can help walk you through it.
<stanley> wel i'm thinkin about installin it
<jtt> stanley, kcontrol  no caps
<stanley> cus i don't have it
<Fathefner> can anyone tell how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<seidojohn> stanley: it should already be installed.
<Fathefner> plz with sugar on top
<stanley> ok
<asnoman> dwidmann: Thanks for your time.  whats the URL for the wiki?
<jtt> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<seidojohn> stanley: in "Appearance & Themes" there is a "Theme Manager"
<dwidmann> asnoman, just type "uwiki FakeRaidHowto" in Konqueror
<stanley> yea
<Fathefner> can anyone tell how do u tell if kwifimanger connected
<seidojohn> stanley: It's working for you?
<Fathefner> plz with sugar on top
<stanley> well it opens
<Fathefner> kwifimanger question
<stanley> but there is simply no administator mode button
<Fathefner> can anyone help
<flaccid> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<seidojohn> but can you change the theme anyway?
<nai_> hey. can anybody make knetworkmanager work with wep encription?
<debianland> (#G>10E@10M1) http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=debianhelplogcl0.jpg
<Fathefner> ive been asking that qust for awhile
<asnoman> dwidmann: its not going to work atm is it?
<dwidmann> asnoman: probably not
<dwidmann> another handy search thing in konqueror is "uwikis" (uwiki search)
<CygnusX1> Is it okay to ask the same question every 12 hours, 17 minutes, and 31 seconds?
<dwidmann> gg = google, wiki = wikipedia, all kinds of nice ones
<dwidmann> or wait, not sure about wiki = wikipedia, I might have changed that one
<flaccid> Fathefner: dont expect every question to be answered.
<dwidmann> wikipedia = wp
<asnoman> Anyone know around the cheapest I could expect to pay for a fairly normal 3ware raid card?
<seidojohn> Fathefner: maybe someone's looking up the answer right now...
<Fathefner> im srry
* dwidmann knows nothing about wireless
<bibek> hi guys do u know how to configure xdm to load kde instead of gnome?
<LabThug> wow, wiki.ubuntu is down bugs.launchpad is also down.  What has happened to the 'net?
<seidojohn> stanley: Did it let you change the theme?
<dwidmann> LabThug: horrible timing, right after release it had to happen eh?
<stanley> nope
<seidojohn> dang
<dwidmann> bibek: someone in #ubuntu or #xubuntu might know more about xdm
<jtt> !xdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> !info xdm |bibek
<ubotu> bibek: xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-2 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bibek> jtt: hey thanks
<bibek> jtt: i've installed it but when it loads it doesn't give the option to switch between kde and gnome :(
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jtt> bibek, i am not sure it does have to ask someone more X centric
<dwidmann> bibek: I've never used it, but  it's bound to have a configuration file of some sort, maybe you could find it with "dpkg -L xdm"
<jtt> bibek, perhaps  flaccid knows
<dwidmann> or "sudo updatedb && locate xdm"
<srhegde> whois srhegde
<seidojohn> stanley: sorry man, I'm out of ideas. I'll google around for a little bit more, but I don't think I know how to help you.
<jtt> flaccid, how about it can you help bibek with the XDM question
<bibek> flaccid: can u help?
<stanley> ok thanxc alot siedojohn
<flaccid> what is the question again
<bibek> flaccid: :) howd i choose kde instead of gnome when im using xdm
<bibek> flaccid: xdm doens't have a session chooser option :(
<dwidmann> stanley, I've got an idea
<stanley> ok shoot
<flaccid> i've never used xdm
<flaccid> have you read the documentation for xdm?
<dwidmann> try logging out and switching to VT1 (ctrl + alt +f1), log in as you, "sudo -s" to switch to root, then "startx"
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<dwidmann> see if it lets you startx as root, it might solve the problem
<flaccid> startx is not going to solve anything
<bibek> nop not yet will do that
<flaccid> it just starts x
<flaccid> always read doco first.
<dwidmann> flaccid: starting x as root has solved kdesuing problems for me before
<bibek> well where does gdm or kdm store the default Desktop Env ?
<ForgeAus> um somewhere in /etc/ I guess
<flaccid> dwidmann: thats a bad practice. never log into X as root
<dwidmann> granted, it was off a fresh, minimal install
<aaroncampbell> If I want to be able to handle java content on the web (like this: https://zend.webex.com/mc0703l/webcomponents/docshow/docshow.do?javaEnable=true&siteurl=zend ) is there a package I can install?  Or do I need to get some sort of installer?
<flaccid> !repeat > bibek
<flaccid> bibek: instead of repeating. read the doco.
<dwidmann> flaccid: I only did it for as long as it took to log in, did nothing afterwards, logged out. Problem solved. It was weird.
<ForgeAus> I'm sure I've seen it before
<bibek> flaccid: :) i've been searching for it, just to know if somebody knows the answer
<flaccid> dwidmann: so somehow that made kdesu work for normal users?
<ForgeAus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dwidmann> yes.
<flaccid> bibek: if someone knew the answer they would of answered your question the first time
<asnoman> dwidmann: Well hopefully that wiki will be up tommorow, Im having no luck atm finding a mirror or a repost somewhere.  Thanks again
<dwidmann> asnoman: no problem
<bibek> flaccid: ok, let me search some more, i think im close
<ForgeAus> so hows feisty sofar?
<ForgeAus> I'm still trying to get myself a copy
<ForgeAus> (had internet problems tho)
<flaccid> bibek: its pretty basic
<asnoman> dwidmann:Fakeraidhowto correct?
<dwidmann> asnoman:  I think it's case sensitive, FakeRaidHowto
<asnoman> dwidman:okay, got you...  :D pen and paper time lol
<dwidmann> asnoman: that's the only reason I keep post its around :D
<asnoman> okay guys im off for the night. Thanks again guys, :D:D:D:D
<flaccid> bibek: you get xdm to run startkde on login.
<bibek> well since there is no ~/.xsession file
<bibek> im creating it first
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> no more help for bibk
<flaccid> i'll bbs
<jtt> flaccid, just interested what is you physical location
<lovloss> im not even playing now. Why cant i get to the live desktop of this freaking feisty cd?!
<mg> "apache2-ssl-certificate is nowhere to be found once apache2 is installed as of feisty"
<lovloss> It could at least give me an error message but no, the screen just loses connection!
<lovloss> *fume*
<Toyd> http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=debiantoonsconcepthb1.jpg
<lovloss>  Im trying to install feisty, but every time it starts up i have to hit f4 and select a resolution or as soon as i start it up, instead of a loading screen i get my monitor going out. The green light on it turns yellow and it sits there, black as night :P Any resolution setting fixes that, but as soon as its done the loading screen, it crashes AGAIN trying to load up the live desktop
<root__> lovloss: I had a similer error, what kind of monitor do you have?
<asnoman> * sorry, fixed my name :D
<lovloss> asnoman: I dunno, an old compaq. It shouldnt matter, ive installed linuxes on this monitor before
<lovloss> edgy for exxample
<ark[1] > hi, am using Feisty here. i'm trying to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord' in Konsole, but nothing shows. the command is accepted but i'm not shown the dialog
<asnoman> lovloss: strange.  my widescreen monitor, didn't like the default resolution, When I changed it, it worked find.
<aaroncampbell> If I want to be able to handle java content on the web (like this: https://zend.webex.com/mc0703l/webcomponents/docshow/docshow.do?javaEnable=true&siteurl=zend ) is there a package I can install?  Or do I need to get some sort of installer?
<lovloss> asnoman: I tried all sorts of resolutions. Nothin.
<lovloss> it just goes out like a light
<lovloss> note, this is an AMD64 system with a SATA HD
<jtt> ark[1] , try   sudo  strace dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord  to see what it does,  read  strace manual page first!!!
<asnoman> mines a 939 amd 3700+ works fine :/
<asnoman> I just need to change the resolution
<asnoman> and the live cd boots, takes a while. but it boots
<lovloss> i dont get it. at all
<asnoman> Its what im on atm.
<sachrioja> hi
<asnoman> It happend w/ 6.10 or w/e My friend just said he upgraded to fiesty and was working for him, so I decided to try that
<asnoman> I forget the name of the person who helped me w/ the howto.  I found it,  And its far to long for me.  Im going to delete the "Fake Raid" when I have a chance to get to my friends server to backup my data.
<asnoman> dwidmann: this is the guide right https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DrekxeR> hi, people
<jtt> DrekxeR, hello
<DrekxeR> hi , jtt
<sepeck> software raid is still raid
<debianland> (#G010EA10M1) http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=debiantoonsconcepthb1.jpg
<lovloss> seems my problem is that im using an ATI x700 series
<debianland> (#G210E010M1) orly
<jtt> !easysource |jtt
<DrekxeR> can anyone here would provide me a good link for tutorials for installing beryl in kubuntu 7.04, i am new to kubuntu
<debianland> (#G610E210M1) http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=debiantoonsconcepthb1.jpg
<ark[1] > hmm, another problem: anyone having guidance-power-manger.py crashing? i'm running dual monitors on nvidia 7600
<sagematt> Help please, I'm installing Feisty from the Live CD. I have two drives /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. I'm on the final step of the install wizard, and I have properly made my linux partitions on /dev/sdb. I don't want GRUB installed on /dev/sda (as it's default), but on /dev/sdb instead, but in the GRUB device selection it shows up (hd0). I'm guessing /dev/sdb is (hd1) Y/N?
<sagematt> or can I type "/dev/sdb" as the GRUB device instead of "(hd0)"? Y/N (noting that I do want to install it on /dev/sdb)
<bordy_away> Anyone have any good knowledge on the windows migration assistant?
<dhorn> can anyone help me with a diff file?
<sagematt> dhorn: ?
<dhorn> sagematt: I'm trying to apply a diff but kompare won't allow me to save the updated files and 'patch' simply hangs when I try to apply (it works with --dry-run though)
<dhorn> sagematt: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=117145563500995&w=2 <-- that diff to be exact
<sagematt> how are you running patch? ex: patch -p0 < /path/to/diff
<jtt> sagematt, cant remember if you are allowed to change hd0  to hd1  but if you only have two hd's then yes  hd1  would be the /dev/sdb drive
<sagematt> jtt: ok, thanks a lot
<konam> someone could help me with kopete
<sagematt> jtt: can't I just type /dev/sdb instead just to be sure?
<konam> i close the tools bar
<dhorn> sagematt: tried it that way and with -u but neither worked
<jtt> sagematt, no  grub works off  hdN  at that point
<konam> or menu bar, and i dont remember the hotkeys to get it back.....
<jarn> I just upgraded to Feisty and now my mp3s won't play.
<JoeyAdams> mp3s are a proprietary format, that's why they're not supported by default
<konam> someone could open kopete and tell me
<sagematt> jarn: install the codecs again?
<JoeyAdams> I'm guessing you can apt-get something to install mp3 codecs
<jarn> Yeah, but I forget what they're called.
<sagematt> jtt: alright, it's hd1 then. hope grub doesn't screw up my windows boot
<jtt> sagematt, even if it does it should be easy to get back
<JoeyAdams> jarn> Open Adept and search for mp3
<sagematt> jtt: I have yet to learn how, I normally unplug my windoze hd XD
<JoeyAdams> I guess it's mpeglib
<dhorn> sagematt: any suggestions?
<jarn> JoeyAdams: Is it w32codecs?
<sagematt> (while installing linux)
<JoeyAdams> Open k3b and see what it says
<JoeyAdams> It might be, but I think w32codecs refers to avi, wmv, and wma
<jtt> sagematt, will you can use grub for both and probably should it is very powerful
<sagematt> dhorn: gee, I dunno, I'm running from the LiveCD right now, about to install Feisty. Maybe when I get to install?
<dhorn> sagematt: sure, if you think of anything, feel free to let me know :)  thx
<dhorn> Anyone else have any other suggestions?
<sagematt> jtt: true, but I'd rather not. Let's see what happens.
<sagematt> jtt: thanks for your assistance
<jtt> sagematt, anytime i am around
<JoeyAdams> Ctrl+M shows the menubar
<jarn> JoeyAdams: It says I'm supposed to install the MAD mp3 decoder but doesn't say how.
<JoeyAdams> Or not...
<JoeyAdams> I guess open adept and search for mad, then
<dhorn> sagematt: one more thing, have you ever done a dpkg-buildpackage for kdebase?
<sagematt> JoeyAdams: fire up adept and search for mad
<sagematt> dhorn: I think so, but my memory is rather foggy atm
<dhorn> sagematt: haha, alright, thanks for the help, gn
<sagematt> np, anytime I can
<JoeyAdams> libmad0
<bordy> Has any successfully moved media files (mp3s and movies) over from windows using the migration assistant?
<jtt> thinks it wants  libmad0  package
<JoeyAdams> But that might not be what you need for other programs
<BluesKaj> looks the kubuntu sites and repos are really busy tonite ...very slow response
<sagematt> bordy: Isn't it easier just to copy them?
<bordy> its alot of them, and I plan to reformat the whole comp so I get rid of the windows partition
<sagematt> btw, is ppoeconf still the default for adsl ppoe connections or is there already a better gui?
<JoeyAdams> If I've spent a while in the Live CD, and I want to save all my settings for next session, is there a way to do that?
<JoeyAdams> (Kubuntu Feisty, that is)
<igi> can anyone direct me to some tutorial for smb client setup?
<JoeyAdams> Or at least KDE settings
<bordy> joeyadams: not that I know of, but maybe someone will prove me wrong
<jtt> JoeyAdams, seems like it is  casper something google it
<BenPA> hi all ... is there an easy way to show the trash can on the desktop of kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> yes
<BenPA> how?
<ForgeAus> create a link to a url trash://
<jtt> JoeyAdams, google for casper-cow  it should have the save info
<ForgeAus> (and change the icon)
<jarn> JoeyAdams: I already have libmad0 installed...
<JoeyAdams> Oh, thanks
<ForgeAus> ... if you want it to look pretty of course
<JoeyAdams> then try libmpeg and stuff like that
<BenPA> not sure how to do that forgeaus
<bordy> ForgeAus: just write "trash://"?
<JoeyAdams> I read this:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html
<jarn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jtt> JoeyAdams, believe that is it
<sagematt> btw, is ppoeconf still the default for adsl ppoe connections or is there already a better gui?
<JoeyAdams> Is it safe to e2label a drive that has important data in it?
<JoeyAdams> Or will it write over everything in it before backing stuff up?
<BenPA> write it where?
<ForgeAus> bordy yeah
<bordy> forgeAus doesnt seem to be working for me
<jtt> JoeyAdams, e2label doesnt perform any backup as far as i know save your data before hand
<igi> can anyone direct me to some tutorial for smb client setup?
<sagematt> igi: google smb client setup?
<ForgeAus> did it do anything?
<jtt> JoeyAdams, the procedure says that you have to first format as  ext2 or ext3 first that will destroy any data on the stick
<jtt> stick=usb drive  etc.
<bordy> forgeaus: says malformatted
<JoeyAdams> Suppose it's already in ext3 format?
<ForgeAus> (rightclick on desktop.. link to url ... location="trash:/" - not sure if it needs ==
<ForgeAus> erm sorry //
<jtt> JoeyAdams, fine it is jsut labeling it so  casper can find it
<ForgeAus> malformatted? weird I've had that before, forgot
<JoeyAdams> I saw something say it should be labeled casper-rw instead of casper-cow.  Which one do I use??
<ForgeAus> um damn can't try it in XP but I have done it before...
<jtt> JoeyAdams, the original article said casper-cow perhaps they changed it let me look at the article you posted hang on
<ForgeAus> I think it uses trash:// as a kio-slave... the icon should come up blank then you need to go into properties of it to put the trash look for it and voila... trashcan on desktop...
<ForgeAus> (named trash.desktop)
<ForgeAus> I'm fairly certain thats how I did it
<ForgeAus> or something quite similar
<BenPA> ok, I got the blank but not sure how to put the icon in
<flaccid> jtt: hobart, australia
<ForgeAus> yeah rightclick the icon and go to properties
<jtt> JoeyAdams, casper-rw was for  release before 6.10 edgy, if you are feisty or edgy  label is casper-cow
<ForgeAus> then click on the blank icon itself the big visual in the box of the blank icon
<bordy> link won't even open when I use trash://
<bordy> says malformed
<ForgeAus> and select the trashcan
<JoeyAdams> Oh, okay
<jtt> flaccid, ah, ok mate thanks just curious thanks
<ForgeAus> bordy I'm not certain why but I've had that error message before... I did fix it too but can't remember how exactly
<ForgeAus> try trash:/ instead of using both //'s
<bordy> won't let you hit OK when theres only one /
<ForgeAus> (if it still says malformed both ways then sorry I cna't think of anything else to help)
<ForgeAus> ok... well // is more likely right anyhow...
<ForgeAus> um ... bordy is there anywhere you can browse to that shows up trash as an icon in konqi?
<JoeyAdams> I did an apt-get install lvm earler, and now anytime I run an lvm-related program, such as vgscan, I get:
<JoeyAdams> No program "vgscan" found for your current version of LVM
<jarn> Oh, this makes me so mad.
<GuHHH> hello, whats the mirc app for kubuntu? cant remember the name
<sagematt> uhhhh... konversation?
<jarn> Err....
<ForgeAus> if you can rightclick the trash icon in konqi and drag it to desktop and link it there
<jarn> You're in IRC right now.
<bordy> ForgeAus: comes up as trash:/
<ForgeAus> that should also work
<jarn> So you've found it.
<ForgeAus> konversation is one
<ForgeAus> theres ksirc
<ForgeAus> xchat
<ForgeAus> many
<ForgeAus> you can even use mirc under wine
<jarn> GuHHH: You're in IRC right now, so you've found it.
<sagematt> irssi
<lee_> after installing beryl, my LCD stops working and only my 2nd CRT monitor works. Any ideas?
<lee_> (this is on a dual output)
<GuHHH> konsersation, thats the one i was looking for, thanks
<ForgeAus> irssi is ncurses but yeah its still an irc client
<ForgeAus> kopete even does irc
<ForgeAus> bordy trash:/ is correct th en
<bordy> ForgeAus, got it. Now who was originally looking for it?
<JoeyAdams> Could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, lee_ ?  (Don't paste it all here, put it in a pastebin please ;) )
<GuHHH> someone can tell me why i cant find the libapache-mod-php5? just for apache2?
<bordy> yeah, I figured it out. Made me give it a name
<bordy> lol
<ForgeAus> yeah well I couldn't remember if there was a name box on the dialog so I didn't mention it
<bordy> Welp, that wasn't what I came here for, but at least its somethin to help somebody else :)
<ForgeAus> I kinda thought you'd have probably known that bit...
<bordy> yeah, I should have
<ForgeAus> what did you come for?
<bordy> its always the lil things you ignore (so you have a good reason to feel stupid)
<GuHHH> jarn: im on gaim, gaim sucks for irc
<bordy> oh, migration assistant questions... trying to get rid of windows and stop dual-booting finally
<sagematt> arrrgh installing linux still gives me stomach ache, I always fear of all my windoze partitions all over my drives...
<lee_> uh.. pastebin?
<ForgeAus> ok...
<jtt> GuHHH, did you install libapache....php5
<ForgeAus> so you want to just reformat the xp partition?
<ForgeAus> you can install/reinstall grub easily enough
<JoeyAdams> www.pastebin.ca < That one works well.
<GuHHH> jtt: i tried, cant find on repository, just for apache 2, im using 1.3
<ForgeAus> grrr I wish I remembered the little things theres a nice url for recovery after installation (if grub didn't get its menu.lst right)...
<JoeyAdams> lee_ :  Pastebin is a web application that allows people to post long text, such as source code, that can be viewed by other people.
<bordy> forgeaus: yeah, I want to reformat the whole thing to make kubuntu have my whole comp. But I want my mp3s and movies to come over and don't have an external
<jtt> GuHHH, oops, sorry misread, however, i bet 1.3 used  php4 not 5
<ForgeAus> tells you how to install grub either with or without dualboot intact...
<GuHHH> it uses php5 too... i ve it on debian
<jtt> GuHHH, ok cant help you ther
<ForgeAus> um bordy, you need to copy/backup/move your mp3's/movies first unless you want to use convertfs but I wouldn't suggest the latter way
<GuHHH> thanks
<lee_> lol, even pastebin gets an error.
<bordy> Yeah, I figured as much. Guess I gotta borrow an external to move it all over
<ForgeAus> either by putting them on your Kubuntu partition, or other media (like DVD for example)
<bordy> well the kubuntu partition is going too, gonna remove partitioning and just do it fresh
<bordy> seems easier
<sagematt> wtf... I am installing kubuntu from live cd, and it was about to end (90-something percent, 1 min left), and now it comes with "installing language packages (20 mins left)" @_@
<ForgeAus> then you are free to reformat your ntfs partition (using QTparted, or if you have it gparted or partition magic or whatever favourite partitioning tool you like)...
<lee_> http://pastebin.ca/455329 theres the pastebin.
<lee_> there's also an xorg_1 that looks like a better config
<sagematt> is ntfs writing still experimental on ntfs--3g?
<BenPA> it worked however I am not sure how to get rid of the trash can on the desktop ... why is this so hard lol
<jarn> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lee_> any thoughts adams?
<ForgeAus> BenPA you want to get rid of it now?
<ForgeAus> just rightclick and delete it!
<JoeyAdams> lee_:  I don't know much about configuring multi-screen stuff.  There might be a utility.  Does the rest of beryl run fine in the extremely small screen you're looking at?
<lee_> haha, yeah it runs perfectly
<JoeyAdams> Is it really low resolution?
<lee_> except for the fact of it being extremely small T_T
<lee_> yeah, 320x240.
<lee_> it sucks.
<JoeyAdams> Wow
<ForgeAus> (also for the kicker - ie the panel where the kmenu is - you add/remove the trash icon by rightclicking and add/remove applet...)
<JoeyAdams> Should be 640x480
<lee_> it might be that
<lee_> feels like 320 compared to my usual 1280.
<JoeyAdams> All I can say is, backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first, then start trying to tweak it
<ForgeAus> hehehe its kinda strange sending the trash:/ to trash:/ tho
<lee_> how do i tweak it?
<lee_> it says it's readonly.
<ForgeAus> (its actually sending trash.desktop to trash:/ but still...)
<JoeyAdams> Use superuser access.
<lee_> yeah... but i'm a noob :-/
<harihare> hi all
<lee_> i know basic sudo stuff.
<JoeyAdams> kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoeyAdams> (After you've backed up the original)
<harihare> any one : how to restart sound deamon on ubuntu
<JoeyAdams> When you're there, you can try to change modes "640x480@60" to something less ridiculous.
<lee_> kdesu also made an error..
<JoeyAdams> It does...  ;)
<JoeyAdams> Don't run it as root
<JoeyAdams> run kdesu as normal user.
<ubuntu__> Hey
<hitmanWilly> harihare, there should be an option in system settings
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know how I can recover a windows MBR from linux ?
<ubuntu__> is there a tool to d it
<ubuntu__> do it
<lee_> http://pastebin.ca/455329
<lee_> err sorry not that.
<lee_> i ran kdesu normally, still an error.
<excitatory> what is the command the kicker media applet uses to 'safely remove'.. it seems like it could be pumount, however as of feisty, it displays a nice progress bar, so is it something else?
<BenPA> forge I put it on the task bar ... want to get rid of it on the desktop
<JoeyAdams> i ran kdesu normally, still an error. ===> Okay, you can:
<JoeyAdams> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> excitatory, probably pumount piped to some progress bar applet i would guess
<JoeyAdams> Or, you can sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf ; kwrite ~/xorg.conf ; sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<excitatory> hitmanWilly: yea, i would love to know, since i want to add that command to amarok for the generic media device disconnect command.
<ForgeAus> getting rid of it on the desktop should be easy, rightclick the desktop trash (trash.desktop) icon and send it to trash, or just drag the desktop icon to the taskbar trash
<^Ben> I need to recover a windows MBR using a linux tool. Is there any ?
<hitmanWilly> excitatory, don't know for sure...that was just an educated guess
<ForgeAus> Ben I dobut it
<kalorin> ^Ben: why not use a windows tool?
<kalorin> fdisk /mbr
<kalorin> done
<ForgeAus> fixmbr on an XP disk will do it (under recovery console)
<^Ben> Because I don't have a floppy drive, and my windows cds arent here
<kalorin> boot tot he windows cd in recovery mode
<ForgeAus> kalorin? wow thats simple :)
<kalorin> ForgeAus: they built some good tools to fix stuff that breaks alot :)
<^Ben> In fact my computer didn't even come with a windows cd. It was a factory toshiba one, you're supposed to run this app and it creates the cd. But I never did it D:
<kalorin> ForgeAus: too bad they don't put those folks on other probelms
<ForgeAus> hehe
<BenPA> Forge didn't work
<kalorin> ^Ben: well i thnk you can fdisk /mbr from a linux boot disk, not sure what it'll do though
<harihare> hitmanwilly : Hey I tried it did not work... any other solutions
<kalorin> might rewrite the boot sector for you
<ForgeAus> BenPA what did happen?
<ForgeAus> any error, or just nothing?
<kalorin> ugh
<kalorin> I'm getting sick :(
<^Ben> I don't think the win32 version of fdisk will work on a linux boot disk
<kalorin> just perfect
<ForgeAus> thats not good
<^Ben> in fact it wont :)
<ForgeAus> linux has its own fdisk
<kalorin> ^Ben: boot to a linux cd, get to a shell prompt fdisk it
<kalorin> and restore the boot record, there's an option for that
<BenPA> nothing
<hitmanWilly> harihare, well, the kde sound daemon is known as artsd, try killing it and restarting it manually from cmd line
<ForgeAus> and a few other types of *disk (I think theres like gdisk, sfdisk, etc... )
<guhhh> hey, does anyone knows the php5 module to apache 1.3? please?
<kalorin> I think you just fdisk it and set the partition bootable and write it
<kalorin> dont' change anything otherwise
<kalorin> just unset and set the bootable flag and write it
<kalorin> might work
<^Ben> nah you havce to write a new MBR
<hitmanWilly> harihare, why exactly are you trying to restart the sound system?
<ForgeAus> wow I thought a Wizard of Oz game would be easy.. this one seems to be taking forever
<guhhh> :(
* kalorin shrugs
<kalorin> i have a dd image of a win98 bootable floppy
<kalorin> you can pull bootable floppies for XP and so on as well
<kalorin> might even be able to find an .iso image of an XP util disk or something
<kalorin> google around
<dsmith_>  Microsoft admits Vista failure...Vista hailed as ME2 http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=39087
<sepeck> fdisk /mbr maybe
<ForgeAus> yeah thats a good idea, download the bootable floppies from Microsoft, they give you recovery console, just takes a few disks thats all
* kalorin dies laughing
<kalorin> vista isn't a failure
<ForgeAus> dsmith, took their time about it
<kalorin> vista is the product that finally pushed me hard enought o move to linux!
<kalorin> itw as a complete success
<ForgeAus> rofl kalorin
<kalorin> seriously
<dsmith_> yes! I know you were ebing sarcastic
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> *being
<ForgeAus> microsoft lost track of the home user long long ago
<ForgeAus> although XP is nice imho...
<^Ben> yeah but I have no floppy drive. I'll try find a cd image and burn it.
<dsmith_> XP blows...
<kalorin> man i need to put a different keyboard on this machine, this one is mushy and is slowing me down and causing errors in my typing
<dsmith_> when I am on a win machine
<kalorin> I didn't mind XP so bad
<^Ben> damnit. All this time I could be coding or playing C&C3 D:
<^Ben> ;)
<dsmith_> I am like, it cant do this, it cant do that
<dsmith_> C&C 3 rocks
<dsmith_> I have played the demo
<kalorin> dsmith: linux, I have ot do vmware to do a lot of things I have to be able to do
* kalorin shrugs
<dsmith_> yes vmware bootleg xp images
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<dsmith_> hehe
<kalorin> so linux hosting an XP image = solution for me
<dsmith_> same
<kalorin> just for photoshop and a few other little things
<chemicalvamp> emulation tends to be slow
<chemicalvamp> in my experience
<dsmith_> I can run windoze on my laptop via Citrix as well
<ForgeAus> wow the language that article uses is very cutting!
<ForgeAus> I mean stuff like: That means no Me II DRM infection lock in, no mass migration to the newer Office obfuscated and patented file formats, and worse yet, people might utter the W word.
<dsmith_> ME2 Broken Edition
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> haaahha
<ForgeAus> (by ME2 it referrs to Vista, and the way it calls DRM an infection :)... very cutting)
<^Ben> yeah dsmith, I just brought it, deleted my ubuntu partition to install it, then rebooted to play it. Forgot grub was on the partiton I deleted. Haven't even got to play it yet@!!
<StepNjump> Does anyone else here have problems with ADEPT?
<harihare> hitmanwilly : actually after coming form hibernate my sound is not working. I as to be rebooted to get back the sound...
<ForgeAus> I'm no supporter of DRM btw...
<npurciful> I am having problems executing shell scripts from usb removable drive. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ForgeAus> what kind of problem with ADept?
<harihare> hitmanwilly : so thought if the sound service is restarted it may work
<ForgeAus> sorry my typing to fast for my shif key ... perhaps I should have done it as AdePT  instead? :)
<hitmanWilly> harihare, hmm, dont really have any experience with that...
<dsmith_> ^Ben: Enjoy, I have yet to purchase it yet..
<npurciful> I am running feisty
<npurciful> it worked with edgy
<StepNjump>  What is Citrix?
<ForgeAus> npu, how do you like feisty sofar?
<ForgeAus> I'm just d/ling it now...
<harihare> after restaring artsd also it is not working
<ForgeAus> 117 of 600+mb sofar
<ForgeAus> going to test it in vmware first
<chemicalvamp> ForgeAus its gonna be slow ;)
<escorpio26> hola buenas
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, do you have execute permissions on the drive?
<npurciful> fiesty is awesome
<ForgeAus> chemical yeah sure is
<ForgeAus> npu, what do you like about it over edgy?...
<escorpio26> alguien habla espaol
<chemicalvamp> escorpio26 hola mi amigo
<escorpio26> hola
<chemicalvamp> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kalorin> well, I have to think if they'd get serious about things they could sell movies for $5 in a jewel case without all the silly packaging and make it up in volume, then if they want to do an deluxe collectors edition whatever, they could add all the other disks no one watches and sell it for more but I think they'd find that no one cares really
* ForgeAus is looking forward to the feisty upgrade)
<npurciful> I just had this one hickup really
<escorpio26> si lo se
<escorpio26> pero se puede hablar en espaol aqui ?
<kalorin> make up lower prices in volume and folks would buy rather than pirate
<ForgeAus> sorry npu I didn't catch what your hiccup was...
<chemicalvamp> un poco
<ForgeAus> (I kinda just tuned into it when you mentioned feisty)
<ForgeAus> and I'm too lazy to backscroll for details lol
<escorpio26> de que pais eres
<ForgeAus> is that french?
<ForgeAus> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chemicalvamp> spanish
<escorpio26> quiero saber cuales son los pasos para instalar un msn en linux
<ForgeAus> ok then
<ForgeAus> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> well, books don't have any DRM, are completely open source, and you don't hear about mass book piracy...i wonder why?
<escorpio26> spanish
<ForgeAus> hmm es?
<chemicalvamp> he wants to install msn
<ForgeAus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chemicalvamp> he knows ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<escorpio26> ok thanks
<ForgeAus> if thats the case then why's he talking Spanish in here?
<kalorin> hitmanWilly: because there's no cheap way to make an exact copy like digital stuff
<chemicalvamp> !gaim | escorpio26
<ubotu> escorpio26: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ForgeAus> theres also amsn and another one (forgot the name of it) for MSN only
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, its called a xerox machine :) or ocr for mass distribution
<chemicalvamp> why would you want JUST msn
<escorpio26> icq no msn mesenger
<escorpio26> messenger
<ForgeAus> but most of them should show up in Adept depending on what repository you have/havn't got
<BluesKaj> passport
<chemicalvamp> escorpio26 si amigo
<escorpio26> mis amigos en mi pais solo usan ese msn
<ForgeAus> ICQ?... then I suggest kopete...
<escorpio26> messenger
<ForgeAus> but gaim (and some jabber servers with a gateway) will do it
<chemicalvamp> ForgeAus he said he doesnt want icq
<chemicalvamp> escorpio26 "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<ForgeAus> so? you don't have to use the ICQ part of kopete
<escorpio26> i dont speak english
<ForgeAus> gaim has ICQ
<seidojohn> stanley: did you get it to work?
<ForgeAus> and lots of others
<stanley> nope seidjohn
<stanley> i'm not even gonna get all worked up over that
<stanley> i have another prob now
<stanley> everytime i try to play a song in amarok it kicks out
<kalorin> hitmanWilly: really, who is going to stand and make copy after copy of the latest paperback at a xerox and give them away for free
<chemicalvamp> escorpio26 yo estoy hablar solo un poco espaniol
<kalorin> maybe .pdf
<kalorin> that'd really be the only way worth doing it
<flaccid> holy crap this coffee is hot
<BluesKaj> !es | escorpio26
<ubotu> escorpio26: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<escorpio26> a ok gracias mira quiero instalar msn en mi pc pero el sistema operativo es linux y no lo se usar
<escorpio26> como hago lo que el administrador dice
<chemicalvamp> escorpio26 gaim es muy bueno
<BluesKaj> snake eyes
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, no one, but someone could scan it in and distribute it in a digital form ie PDF
<escorpio26> que es eso ?
<escorpio26> de que pais eres ?
<chemicalvamp> no comprendo
<stanley> seidojohn: i just think tonight is a bad night for me
<chemicalvamp> !es>escorpio26
<kalorin> flaccid, you'd complain if it were cold too
<bulwynkl> help - install gone bad... 6.04->7.10, answered yes to all replace config files, 'all' to mdadm - turns out probably didn't want to do that last - now using uuid instead of /dev/hda2 - changing grub over to /dev/hda2 does not help... error message - Starting up ...
<kalorin> :)
<bulwynkl> Loading, please wait...
<bulwynkl> mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.
<bulwynkl> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/10f5b591-e847-4203-9e51-b9e810fc9d8d) = hda5(3,5)
<bulwynkl> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/10f5b591-e847-4203-9e51-b9e810fc9d8d
<bulwynkl> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<bulwynkl> Ubuntu 7.04 beetlejuice tty1
<bulwynkl> beetlejuice login:
<chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> kalorin: yes i'd bitch hard
<dave_> Can aneone help me recompile kdebase?  I'm have some issues
<flaccid> :p
<seidojohn> stanley: sounds like it. sorry I can't help. I hate those nights.
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, and if the end user wanted a hard copy they could print it out themselves like burning a cd
<bulwynkl> what do I need to do to get the system working again (dual boot machine - winXP+kubuntu
<flaccid> dave_: why do you need to re-compile it?
<stanley> yeeeaaa
<stanley> it's ok
<stanley> thanx alot
<dave_> flaccid: trying to apply a diff
<stanley> what about this amarok thing? do u kno anything i could do?
<seidojohn> stanley: no problem.
<flaccid> oh ok. try #kde maybe if no luck here
<seidojohn> stanley: I don't think I know anything about that. You say it crashes when you try to play a song?
<dave_> flaccid: already have, no one is around :(
<stanley> no...it just exits
<stanley> automatically closes the program
<seidojohn> oh, there's an option for that.
<chemicalvamp> hmmm does itunes on windows compress files going onto the ipod?... cuz all the songs that i had on it for a loong time arent all fitting
<seidojohn> let me see if I can find it.
<kant> it depends
<seidojohn> I just had it do that on purpose a couple of days ago.
<stanley> ok
<kant> mp3 files that you have from outside or music from itunes store?
<stanley> also
<stanley> it said to me that amarok is unable to play mp3s
<stanley> or something like that
<seidojohn> oh, I thought you meant
<seidojohn> it played the song
<chemicalvamp> stanley it popped up and asked if you wanted to install mp3 codec didnt it?
<seidojohn> and then exited
<kant> staney: you have to install an mp3 codec for that
<flaccid> dang
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, all im saying is that people wouldn't accept DRM on other aspects of life, so why should they on digital media?
<stanley> yepp
<stanley> n when i clicked that...the whole os restarted
<kant> people accept DRM because they don't know
<kant> next next next next.....
<chemicalvamp> stanley and it ran a adept batch update?
<chemicalvamp> oh well thats no good\
<stanley> nope
<chemicalvamp> stanley try "sudo apt-get -f install" see if it does anything
<stanley> ok
<^Ben> argh what the hell. I can't burn a cd cause my ubuntu livecd is in there.
<kant> it's funny to just enter channels like this and enter the five concurrent conversations in the channel xD
<^Ben> back to square 1
<chemicalvamp> ^Ben sucks eh ;)
<chemicalvamp> ^Ben i transfered the ISO to my ipod, and burned it onto another box
<kant> ^Ben: tha't why I got two optical drives (not really, but it's useful for that)
<kalorin> the interwebthingy seems slow tonight
<^Ben> yeah I'm on a laptop. No room for 2 optical drives.
<kalorin> just me?
<chemicalvamp> oh duh... *just rememberd i have a usb2.0 cd burner in the closet* >.<
<stanley> seidojohn nothing to install download upgrade or remove
<chemicalvamp> stanley try uninstalling amarok and reinstall it
<stanley> ok
<^Ben> can you boot from USB just like its a floppy ?
<chemicalvamp> i can, but its in my bios
<^Ben> like if I create format a usb stick from windows and make it bootable, and put fdisk on there.. that would work eh ?
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: The file has exec enabled it worked fine in edgy.
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: I cant even execute a script with echo in it. and it is only my portable usb drive vfat
<bulwynkl> !kinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, what exactly is the error msg?
<guhhh> hey, whats the application that makes my desktop 3d?
<ForgeAus> beryl/compiz?
<ForgeAus> or 3dDesktop
<guhhh> ForgeAus: whats the best?
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: The file has exec enabled it worked fine in edgy.
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: I cant even execute a script with echo in it. and it is only my portable usb drive vfat
<ForgeAus> or kde4 (when it comes out)
<ForgeAus> best? .... compiz and beryl are merging so I heard but beryl is the one most people want/use... so I guess thats the one your after...
<npurciful> lost my internet for a minute
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, i mean, does konsole spit out any errors at you when you try to run it
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: i get permission denied, even with sudo
<guhhh> ForgeAus: thanks.
<guhhh> can anyone help-me with apache 1.3 php5 module? cant find it on repositories. damn!
<SJrX> guhhh try apt-cache search php | grep apache
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, try prefacing it with sh ie sh ./<name of script>
<guhhh> SJrX: i did that, can only find to apache2... :(
<SJrX> hmmmm
<WillLuongo> Hello, has anyone been experiencing instability in Adept after upgrading to Feisty?
<SJrX> hold on
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, see if that spits out any errors
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: i been using sudo ./media/PASSPORT/.passport
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, just see if prefacing it with sh gives you the same error
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: sudo: unable to execute /media/PASSPORT/.passport: Permission denied
<SJrX> guhhh just a warning, I'm a debian guy so I may not know everything about Ubuntu, but when I try and search for apache I don't even see apache 1.3
<guhhh> SJrX: what about installing it from my debian cache?
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: bash: ./: is a directory
<guhhh> SJrX: are you on debian? libapache-mod-php5 you can find :)
<SJrX> um... what about the multiverse or whatever ubuntu has for other repositiories
<SJrX> I'm not on debian at the moment, but yeah I have it installed on my debian servers.
<aaroncampbell> If I want to be able to handle java content on the web (like this: https://zend.webex.com/mc0703l/webcomponents/docshow/docshow.do?javaEnable=true&siteurl=zend ) is there a package I can install?  Or do I need to get some sort of installer?
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, sudo sh ./media/PASSPORT/.passport
<SJrX> hmmm
<guhhh> SJrX: what about i install it from debian package ?
<guhhh> SJrX: what about i install it from debian package (cache) ?
<kalorin> aaroncampbell: I'd just install java itself
<kalorin> no package, just regular ol' java
<kalorin> usually I install it to /usr/local/java<versions>
<kalorin> then symlink /usr/local/java -> /usr/local/java<versions>
<SJrX> guhhh I would think that would be fine, especially if your apache 1.3 is a debian package, however I dunno if the ubuntu communitity frowns on doing that.
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, the directory itself may not have execute permissions
<kalorin> and I get rid of the packages of java lib's
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: sh: Can't open ./media/PASSPORT/.passport
<guhhh> SJrX: ok, thanks... i will try that
<SJrX> Two questions 1) how do I change kdm's screen resolution
<SJrX> 2) how does kubuntu handle vmware?
<jordo23> I have tried this three times. What is the best way to install Nvidia's graphics driver in Kubuntu. Please don't send me the bot text as it points to Ubuntu's wiki.
<SJrX> 3) does ubuntu support encrypted disks?
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, try chmoding the mountpoint dir itself for read/write/execute
<flaccid> SJrX: 1) changing resolution in system settings or xorg.conf 2) it handles it fine. its in the repos 3) yes depends which
<npurciful> hitmanWilly: i got it to go with "sudo sh /media/PASSPORT/.passport" but i never had to add the sh before?
<flaccid> jordo23: that is the best way i know of
<npurciful> thats annoying
<chemicalvamp> whats the sudo delete command?
<hitmanWilly> npurciful, yup, sounds like you need to chmod the dir itself
<jordo23> flaccid: I have a fresh install of Kubuntu fiesty and this is the first thing I am doing....
<flaccid> jordo23: ok cool
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: remember me before with the graphics card....
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, sudo rm?
<chemicalvamp> rm?, thanks
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, yes, whats up?
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I reformatted completely and want to install Nvidia's driver.....what's the best way?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, follow the edgy instructions
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Exactly?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, they still work in feisty
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly that doesnt work for directories
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, rm -r
<flaccid> jordo23: didn't i just tell you?
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly thanks.... had hiddent trash files filling up 1/2 my ipod
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Are there specific Kubuntu instructions, or Ubuntu wiki?
<flaccid> jordo23: ubuntu wiki
<ardchoille> How do I install opera? I did "sudo apt-get install opera", but it's giving me "E: Package opera has no installation candidate". I have the main, restricted, universe and multiverse repos enabled.
<jordo23> flaccid: Ubuntu wiki tells you to use synaptic...
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, the -r option enables recursive mode, ie wipe a whole dir
<jordo23> synaptic isn't in Kubuntu (by default)
<flaccid> jordo23: use adept instead
<jordo23> Flaccid: ok...this is where I ran into problems before though....trying now...
<hitmanWilly> or just use apt
<ForgeAus> hey flaccid :)
<ForgeAus> you can install synaptic (or even kynaptic if you can get hold of it) into kubuntu easily enough
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ForgeAus> but adept (or apt/aptitude/even dpkg) are easy enough to use...
<ForgeAus> so theres really no need for it
<ForgeAus> normally
* hitmanWilly uses apt exclusively
<jordo23> Where do you enable restricted repos in Adept though...
<ForgeAus> your free to do so hitman...
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> or dpkg too :)
<ForgeAus> me I prefer not to exclude things, I'm an includer, and a hoarder (bad combo but well you play the cards your dealt)
* litropy likes card games
<jordo23> flaccid: Adept's manager doesn't go with these instructions anymore though...
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<chemicalvamp> give me some good games to try
<chemicalvamp> any genre
<SJrX> within Kubuntu is there a way to set Options DontZap thru the GUI?
<SJrX> flaccid where do I start with the disk encryption
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SJrX> sorry trying to learn the GUI way of doing things? Is there a way to setup a samba share?
<SJrX> thru the GUI again
<phoenixz> Could anybody tell me the basic differences between fedora and kubuntu? if possible?
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Ok....doing that now....(did that before though...)
<chemicalvamp> !ati>chemicalvamp
<kalorin> phoenixz: well, fedora is a 6 or 7 cd install
<kalorin> phoenixz: kubuntu is 1
<phoenixz> kalorin:  that could be good or bad..
<kalorin> phoenixz: fedora uses RPM's and kubuntu uses the debian packages .deb files
<flaccid> jordo23: we know that.
<phoenixz> Fedora 6 is dvd only as far as I know..
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, make sure the quotes around uname -r are ` not '
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: done installing.....now what to be exact...
<chemicalvamp> i hear rpms are a pain in the ass
<kalorin> ah
<phoenixz> kalorin: thats a good one..
<kalorin> well 1 disk either way then
<flaccid> SJrX: which filesystem?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, both packages
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ?
<kalorin> I don't see a lot of difference other than I hate fedora's RPM stuff because the dependencies are always a total pain
<SJrX> flaccid I dunno whatever will be the fastest and support symlinks
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<phoenixz> kalorin: and deb files are not?
<flaccid> SJrX: a bit out of the scope of this channel. google is a great start.
<kalorin> and I like flaccid here so much I decided to run kubuntu just so I could hang out wiht all these cool folks on this irc channel :)
<flaccid> lol kalorin
<kalorin> phoenixz: I've not had much dependency problems at all with .deb's and apt
<phoenixz> yum should resolve the dependancy stuff anyway.. I am using fedora and never had a "dependancy hell" with yum
<phoenixz> kalorin: Be it that yum is sslloowwww
<jordo23> wait....when doing the linux restricted command it says it can't find packages, although nvidia-glx downloaded fine....I can ignore that right?
<kalorin> yeah I used it before yum
<chemicalvamp> phoenixz has a point, its a pain installing debs, nothing better then using apt-get
<kalorin> adept isn't
<phoenixz> kalorin: me neither with yum
<kalorin> apt isn't
<kalorin> I just like the feel of debian/ubuntu better to be honest
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, no, you need the restricted modules to run nvidia-glx
<kalorin> if htat makes any sense at all
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phoenixz> but besides packages (deb vs rpm), is there any other significant difference between fedora and kubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> ive only tried gentoo and kubuntu, i dont 'remember' there being much of a differnce, visually i mean.. i didnt have gentoo very long though
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: should be good....restart x?
<kalorin> fedora is redhat who is making money off linux, ubuntu isn't
<flaccid> phoenixz: there are millions of differences
<phoenixz> And what about gentoo yeah?!
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, no, you NEED the restricted modules
<kalorin> gentoo is all compiled
<flaccid> fedora is not redhat
<kalorin> at least that's my understanding
<phoenixz> flaccid: Significant differences..
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: it worked the first time...I was wrong.....says they are already newest version....
<kalorin> phoenixz: might as well go centOS if you're going to go redhat
<phoenixz> flaccid: Fedora really is still redhat.. AFAIK ist not independant yet
<kalorin> same as redhat EL only free
<flaccid> phoenixz: try google and wikipedia. this chan is for kubuntu support
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<ForgeAus> what do you mean fedora isn't redhat?
<flaccid> phoenixz: its meant to be and it physically is
<ForgeAus> there is #linux
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I copied and pasted the exact command from above...
<ForgeAus> theres definitely a #mandriva so I assume theres a #fedora (or fedoracore? or something) and a #redhat too...
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure the driver is set to nvidia
<ForgeAus> although I'm not entirely sure how Mandriva and redhat are different
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Yeah....ran the config....spit out a couple lines saving xorg.conf....looked successfull...
<flaccid> kalorin: fedora is not the same as redhat EL!!!!
<phoenixz> Aren't these kinds of questions also support? learning new stuff and so on.. Im not flaming, Im just curious, I have fedora, and I may want to go to kubuntu.. Yeah, I tried google, etc, but I would like some users point of view..
<kalorin> don't forget suse
<kalorin> flaccid: I didn't say that
<kalorin> flaccid: I said that it came out of redhat and is supported by them
<flaccid> yes you did kal [14:55]  <kalorin> same as redhat EL only free
<flaccid> no you didn't
<kalorin> centOS
<flaccid> its pretty plain english
<kalorin> centOS is the same as Redhat EL
<flaccid> guys this is #kubuntu support, not #os-debate
<flaccid> no two things are the same in this world kalorin
* kalorin sighs
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Ok....looked at the file....says Nvidia....restart?
<kalorin> dude, seriously, you've got to get past the symantics arguments
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, give it a go
<kalorin> same/very very similar
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: The file also has notes about my monitor....I think that was the problem before, it didn't detect it....
<kalorin> basically the same
<jordo23> brb
<flaccid> symantics?
<flaccid> semantics has nothing to do with this
<kalorin> sure
<bulwynkl> upgrade stuffed.... what does this error message mean?
<dwidmann> :D
<kalorin> you're right I bow you to vastly superior understanding of the english language
* dwidmann does the happy dance
* kalorin goes back to his homework
<dwidmann> Adding a second monitor was a piece of cake :D this is awesome
<bulwynkl> : No resume image, doing normal boot...
<bulwynkl> Ubuntu 7.04 beetlejuice tty1
<bulwynkl> beetlejuice login:
<bulwynkl> OK, try that again...
<bulwynkl> start message
<bulwynkl> Starting up ...
<bulwynkl> Loading, please wait...
<bulwynkl> mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found.
<bulwynkl> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/10f5b591-e847-4203-9e51-b9e810fc9d8d) = hda5(3,5)
<bulwynkl> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/10f5b591-e847-4203-9e51-b9e810fc9d8d
<bulwynkl> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<bulwynkl> end message
<hitmanWilly> !paste | bulwynkl
<ubotu> bulwynkl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, does that work?
<PP188> o screenlets funciona com compiz?
<PP188> sorry wrong channel
<ark[1] > is anyone having problems w/ guidance-power-manger.py crashing when using dual monitors?
<jordo23> HitmanWilly: Ok.....restarted X and I get an Nvidia splash screen, but this is where I run into the same problem...I can't get higher resolutions for my monitor...
<sepeck> is it common for Adept Manager to go south in the kubuntu 7 series?
<dave_> Can anyone help me recompile kdebase?
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: It's like it doesn't detect the right monitor, and I don't know which model number it is....is there a probe I can run or something?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, ok, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dwidmann> jordo23: use nvidia-settings to do it, the nvidia-settings program is awesome
<jordo23> which first?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, or use that
<dwidmann> It took me the whole of 20 seconds to add a second monitor on, and configure it to use the proper 1680x1050 res
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, sorry, im kinda old school :) nvidia-settings should work
<kalorin> dwidmann: what'd you get? I'm thinking about getting a pair of 20-22" LCD's
<jordo23> nvidia settings says it's an E770....what now?
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: Yes, I did break down and get the monitor, it got here today ... only thing that ticked me off is that it didn't even come with a DVI cable (my card doesn't support VGA)
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: It says that in xorg.conf too.....but still no resolutions...
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to switch the os from using 1 sound card to another (2 installed)
<dwidmann> jordo23: there should be a resolution and refresh rate option in X Server Display Configuration
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, sorry, forgot to warn you :)
<dwidmann> kalorin: I got a Viewsonic Q22FB
<jordo23> Booyah!   Got it....works now....nvidia-settings works.....thanks guys...
<kalorin> nice
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: so then I had to make the trip to Bestbuy and get the DVI cable for $20, which hurt
<dwidmann> kalorin: makes my samsung syncmaster 930bf (19" 5:4) look tiny
<bulwynkl> thanks hitmanwilly -error message at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17351/
<dwidmann> jordo23: no problem
<Ayabara> I'm trying to connect to work with Cisco VPN. I have installed it (seemingly without problems), but when I try to connect to the profile it gives up for no good reason. the dump is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17350/ . Do I need to install/configure something in feisty for vpn to work?
<jordo23> How do you change the clock back to 12 hour mode...I always forget this.. :)
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, nvidia-settings is an awesome tool, tho, like i said, im old school :)
<apus> hitmanWilly: how do I tell progrmas like amarok what sound card to use
<apus> aka switch default audio device
<pplant> anyone else here having problems with audio in (k)ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> apus, that i don't know...
<dwidmann> apus, should be in its sound configuration section, but it'll be a pain
<chemicalvamp> pplant like ALL audio or just in media
<apus> dwidmann: explain?
<apus> both cards show up in kmix
<dwidmann> You'll probalby have to write one of those more complicated asound.rc files
<sdlnxgk> everything working great here with Feisty :)
<sdlnxgk> just the damn kicker panel is freaking out when trying to run certain applets
<apus> why? its just using the wrong one, the onboard
<pplant> chemical, all audio. in ubuntu AND kubuntu. it cuts out, especially when beryl is running.
<dwidmann> The workings of which confuse me, better off asking about asoundrc in #alsa, or maybe #amarok if you're lucky
<sdlnxgk> I can't have  separate desktops :(
<sdlnxgk> I just have  standard settings and sound works great out of the box
<sdlnxgk> ok time to get ready for work
<sdlnxgk> hope you get sound working
<jordo23> !codec
<sdlnxgk> Night PeEps
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> is it possible to do a command line install from the kubuntu live cd?
<wolferine> scanners, whose good with a scanner setup?
<chemicalvamp> pplant is it cuz of the cpu load in xgl?
<pplant> sigh. it's not a multimedia issue. it's ALL audio. I am wondering if it might be a kernel issue
<wolferine> i have xsane setup already
<wolferine> just a matter of setting it up for the app
<pplant> it seems to happen mostly on my Toshiba A105 laptop, core duo w/ GMA945
<dwidmann> unix_infidel: I don't think so
<dwidmann> unix_infidel: if you want a versatile disk, look into the dvd, it can do, well, both
<chemicalvamp> pplant xgl has a tendancy of suckin up the cpu
<unix_infidel> dwidmann: well, as can the alternate cd
<pplant> yes but shouldnt it prioritize audio?
<unix_infidel> it'd be awesome if i had the functionality of a live cd, a command line installer.
<chemicalvamp> pplant no
<unix_infidel> so if i needed a live cd, i'd have one and since i like a command line install so i can custom build.
<dwidmann> unix_infidel: yes, but the alternate isn't flexible ... the dvd can do the text mode, live, oem, etc
<pplant> this is insidious! And they broke it for feisty! my audio was fine under dapper and edgy
<chemicalvamp> pplant i dont think sound is at the top of the list of priorities
<unix_infidel> dwidmann: i dont have a dvdburner.
<unix_infidel> might ask shipit for one.
<chemicalvamp> pplant y wireless worked in edgy too ;)
<dwidmann> unix_infidel: and I don't have bandwidth, so I ordered a copy, plenty of sites out there that offer
<dwidmann> or you could have someone else ship you one, or wait forever and a day for shipit to send you one
<unix_infidel> dwidmann: i'm in no hurry.
<pplant> feisty is a pig too... it's the first distro which will not run on my Dell P2/466
<unix_infidel> i've already got the alternate cd iso.
<chemicalvamp> wow that reminds me, i still havent gotten my shipit cd, oreder it a year ago
<wolferine> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dwidmann> unix_infidel: think I ordered from discountlinuxdvd this time around, they don't seem too bad. Got 9 dvds from them for $18, including shipping
<Skuller> does kubun support sata drives with no manual stuff?
<Skuller> i mean like i dont want to go about manually mounting stuff
<sickname> #openbsd
<dwidmann> Skuller: yes
<dwidmann> Skuller: in fact, all of my drives (less my dvd drives) are SATA
<Skuller> dwidmann: glad to know, thanks
<inteliwasp> how can i cinvert a rpm pakage to deb?
<inteliwasp> *convert*
<dwidmann> !info alient | inteliwasp
<ubotu> inteliwasp: Package alient does not exist in feisty
<dwidmann> !info alient]  | inteliwasp
<dwidmann> !info alien | inteliwasp
<ubotu> inteliwasp: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<dwidmann> there we gio
<dwidmann> stupid typos
<inteliwasp> is that on edgy?
<dwidmann> should be on everything
<inteliwasp> it is, D/Ling
<inteliwasp> many thanks
<wolferine> where is my brand_name.conf to setup for my scanner?
<wolferine> in xsane
<iric> can someone help me enable my spdif
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if there's any way to alter kaffeine's menu bar timeout in full screen
<wolferine> once I setup my .conf for my driver, I need to set my permissions for my scanner, where do I set it, so all users can utilize it?
<guaqua> as ironic as it is, apport is the only really badly crashing application on my ubuntu box
<guaqua> anyone else running into the same problem?
<guaqua> for some reason it sometimes goes berzerk and launches maybe 8 instances that i can see in top
<guaqua> takes ~5 minutes for me to be able to get any kind of response from the system after that point
<guaqua> and the computer is thrashing for the whole time
<hitmanWilly> well, that was interesting...someone cracked my wifi...
<flaccid> what encryption did you use
<jager> nice one
<hitmanWilly> it was wpa, but its now set up for 128 bit wep with mac filtering:) good luck on that one
<zblach> hi. quick quesiton. i've set KNetworkManager in manual mode. how can I get it back to automatic?
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: how long passphrase?
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: WEP is easily crackable now. WPA is not.
<flaccid> people can crack your 128bit WEP pretty easy
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, alright, back to wpa then with a better passphrase...
<hitmanWilly> still leave the mac filtering on, tho
<jon_> How do I tell dpkg not to run the pre and post install scripts? I have a package that the script is failing and I don't need it.
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: maximum lenght, random and changed regularly is not as much work as people think...
<StepNjump> Has anyone Has anyone tried the new Kubuntu 7 yet?
<zblach> StepNjump: most of us
<dwidmann> StepNjump: lots of people :)
<flaccid> yes
<jon_> Step, as soon as I can get k3d uninstalled I will. lol
<zblach> might have well asked 'does anyone here use linux?'
<StepNjump> Is it worth upgrading from 6?
<dwidmann> 6.10 or 6.06?
<StepNjump> I just recently installed 6.06
<StepNjump> 3 days ago
<dwidmann> what's your setup?
<StepNjump> i386
<Lynoure> StepNjump: depends on what you use your 6.06 for.
<jon_> I'm trying to uninstall k3d and I'm getting post install script errors when trying to uninstall it.
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, i know...laziness...i think it was the new neighbors...passphrase now max length with no hint of readability
<StepNjump> desktop apps
<StepNjump> only
<StepNjump> FORMAT
<StepNjump> lol
<jon_> Anyone know how to make dpgk skip the scripts?
<dwidmann> StepNjump: upgrading could be helpful
<StepNjump> I'm downloading 7 now. I'll give it a shot tomorrow
<hitmanWilly> wifi isnt exactly my strong suit...
<StepNjump> dwid, I'm too green for that
<StepNjump> Can't get apt-get to work
<StepNjump> or anything else...
<StepNjump> I must be getting too old
<StepNjump> :(
<dwidmann> jon: try using --force, maybe
<StepNjump> I used to know what I was doing back in the 386 days
<hitmanWilly> if it happens agin im just going to disable wireless altogether and hard connect everything
<Lynoure> StepNjump: then while the new one has lots of cute nice things, there is not must-haves. Except maybe Basket....
<StepNjump> hitman, did you know that they are getting wireless equipments out of schools in the UK
<Lynoure> StepNjump: (my opinion only, of course)
<StepNjump> Like I always said, why would you stand next to a mini microwave oven 24/7/365?
<Lynoure> StepNjump: sure, it's newer and nicer, but not necessarily worth doing for. So only upgrade if you feel like it. :)
<flaccid> StepNjump: some humans are stupid
<StepNjump> They'll find out in many years that wireless was a major cause for cancer
<StepNjump> Hardwire is GOOD
<hitmanWilly> StepNjump, you are probably right, i just like being able to cart my laptop around anywhere in the house :)
<StepNjump> Yep but one of these days you might pay the price
<StepNjump> Think about it, why is prostate cancer so high today
<StepNjump> Where does your laptop go?
<StepNjump> On your lap....
<StepNjump> I rest my case
<StepNjump> Bad, bad bad....
<jon_> dwid - --force requires a modifier and there doesn't seem to be a no script one
<wolferine> need a hand with setting up my scanner
<flaccid> um this is #kubuntu support channel, lets not talk about wireless cancer
<StepNjump> I'm a ham guys. I know the potential risks of radio frequencies, especially at that gigahertz level... Really not good for u
<jon_> I don't like wireless because its unreliable and slow
<jon_> Wolferine, do you have sane installed?
<StepNjump> Every house should be built with Cat 5 in the walls ready to go
<wolferine> jon_, yes
<hitmanWilly> StepNjump, im with you on that :)
<jon_> Have you opened up xsane?
<wolferine> jon_, i have edited my /etc/sane.d/epson.conf as well
<Lynoure> StepNjump: Cat 6 at least, nowadays =)
<dwidmann> StepNjump: or better yet, cat6
<StepNjump> Well yeah! Dwid..
<jon_> Hmmmm.... Is it listed as supported by sane?
<flaccid> StepNjump: i don't think you know what you are talking about anyway. frequency will not increase damage, gain will
<Lynoure> It's really really annoying to replace in wall cabling.
<flaccid> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> jon_, I had it working before, but I just reformatted/updated to Fiesty
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<StepNjump> Flaccid, yes frequency does make a difference
<wolferine> jon_, so I am working on xsane viewing it
<flaccid> StepNjump: not by itself no. but please look at the topic of this channel.
<StepNjump> 100 watts at 1 MHz, the maximum exposure is at about 2 feet
<jon_> Wolf, ah I had the same thing happen to my webcam after upgrading to Dapper.
<wolferine> jon_, your cam?
<StepNjump> 100 watts at 1000 MHz (1GHz), the maximum exposure could be at a minimum distance of 50 feet or more
<wolferine> was it viewed by xsane?
<wolferine> jon_, seems i am just having permission issues
<jon_> No, but the driver stopped working.
<wolferine> sudo scanimage -d epson --format pnm > outfile.pnm
<wolferine> that just worked
<wolferine> so how can I find the location of the device?
<StepNjump> For instance, I can transmit in my car on the 80 mtr band (3 MHz) with my antenna at 3 feet away from me 50 watts, however on the 40 Mtr band (7 MHz) it drops at 30 watts, and only 20 watts on 20 metres
<flaccid> its not that simple StepNjump. and like i said not frequency alone 1mW at 100,000GHz will do nothing.
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> stop talking about radio freq
<jon_> wolf, just a sec.
<StepNjump> If you want to be able to transmit at the same power in order to comply with the Maximum human exposure levels, you want to increase the distance to the antenna
<wolferine> jon_, k, thanks
<StepNjump> Nothing???
<StepNjump> Are you sure?
<flaccid> yes i'm sure
<flaccid> now stfu
<Lynoure> StepNjump: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that
<zblach> speaking of which, anyone have any success with KNetworkManager?
<jon_> Wolf, do you have a /dev/scanner?
<StepNjump> I'd rather have a transmitter in the AM broadcast band next to my pillow at night tuned to 1410 AM transmitting 1 watt than to have a 1mW transmitter in the GHz band (2.4 to be exact) transmitting on my lap....
<wolferine> nope
<wolferine> nor do I have /dev/epson
<StepNjump> Ok sorry guys I will stop the thread
<StepNjump> Sorry Lynoure.
<MajorApus> apparently linux hates me
<dwidmann> MajorApus: how's that?
<MajorApus> I cant boot because "sbc3 has been mounted 23 timse without being checked, force check"
<Lynoure> StepNjump: I do not mind it as such, interesting, but this is the support channel :)
<wolferine> MajorApus, its an OS, it cannot hate anyone...
<wolferine> ... or can it??!
<MajorApus> so it starts disk check, and it will never get past 51.7% so it never boots
<StepNjump> Sure Lynoure, no problem. I'm new to Linux. I didn't know
<StepNjump> I'm learning....
<dwidmann> MajorApus: maybe it found a problem?
<MajorApus> there is nothing wrong with the disk, I dont want it to be checked
<wolferine> MajorApus, burn it again
<MajorApus> no there is no problem
<MajorApus> burn it?
<StepNjump> You guys are all great here
<MajorApus> this is a hard drive
<hitmanWilly> MajorApus, just wait a minute, its probably fixing hdd errors
<wolferine> MajorApus, new install?
<MajorApus> a data hard drive
<zblach> i've accidentally set KNetworkManager into manual, how can I get it back to auto ;( ?
<MajorApus> hitmanwilly: no, I dont want it to mess with the hdd
<jon_> Major, ext3 filesystems are automatically checked for problems with a full scan after 23 reboots.
<MajorApus> it freezes at 51.7% its not fixing anything
<MajorApus> jon_ its fat32
<dwidmann> :o
<hitmanWilly> MajorApus, it takes a while sometimes...
<dwidmann> pull it up in a live cd
<jon_> Scan it from a windows boot disk then
<dwidmann> mount your root partition on the livecd
<Lynoure> StepNjump: nice that you decided to try it. If you really installed Linux for the first time 3 days ago, I'd recommend using that version for a while. I think the next version is a Long Term Support version again (6 months from now), so then you'd have a simple upgrade to that.
<wolferine> jon_, find anything?
<MajorApus> dwidmann what will that help?
<dwidmann> edit the /etc/fstab in your root partition that you j ust mounted, on the line associated with the fat partition, change the 2 numbers at the end of the line to "0 0"
<MajorApus> dwidmann thats the number of boots?
<jon_> Wolf, here's a page http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-find-scanner.1.html
<jordo23> Does anyone have a link to a howto to install the multimedia codec pack (XVid, DiVX, etc)
<MajorApus> so every 23 reboots I have to do this? its not even ext3 its fat32, the drive is fine, its not even written to its read only, I just want to skip the "forced" check
<ssaa> hello i need some help please. No sound is coming out my laptop speakers but i can hear everything through the headphone out
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ssaa> what can I do?
<jon_> jordo, I just unrestricted all repositories in /etc/sources.list
<wolferine> yep, it locates it, the sane-find-scanner  I mean
<wolferine> but I still cannot setup permissions
<wolferine> sane-find-scanner -v
<wolferine> ops
<wolferine> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082b) at libusb:001:006
<StepNjump> Ok thanks Lynoure
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Is a new process all being together like that?
<wolferine> thats my scanner
<wolferine> but its not in /dev
<StepNjump> It's because I'm really trying to find a quick fix to my problem
<tolonuga> hi. I updated to feisty, and my syslog/console was spammed with device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed. I'm using xen, so it might be related to that. (but stock ubuntu xenpackages). known issue?
<StepNjump> I want to be able to install various apps like WINE, FIREFOX, etc...
<Tm_T> Lynoure: well next LTS is 8.04 or later
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, its a metapackage that depends on the latest versions of all those proprietary codecs
<StepNjump> and whatever I try, it doesn't work
<MajorApus> what if I think that needing a live cd just to edit something is bullshit
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Yeah....but was that metapackage in Edgy's repos? Or new to feisty?
<wolferine> !language MajorApus
<MajorApus> there isn't even a way to tell it to skip it, thats just silly
<wolferine> !language | MajorApus
<ubotu> MajorApus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Thanks for the nvidia help before too...
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, i THINK it was in edgy's, can't remember off the top of my head
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, np
<StepNjump> Linoure: for instance, when I try the ADD/REMOVE programs, everything is grayed out...
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I remember it being a longer process in Edgy...
<StepNjump> Well, everything that doesn't have a checkmark next to it that is....
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, it might have been, its been awhile since i ran 6.10
<flowingfire> Hi.... I have a new problem for all you awesome problem-solvers out there.....
<StepNjump> Linoure: tried to update the ADEPT package manager and that doesn't work either....
<flowingfire> I used adept to install Java, but the install failed
<jon_> wolf, do you have a /dev/usb/scanner link?
<SJrX> When Adept is done it just says "Done" and has a show details button. If I try to exit it says I have uncommited changes. What do I do?
<dwidmann> Really funny thing was, I just told MajorApus how to make it skipt it, though that would have made it skip it all the time ...
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, i was using the feisty beta for quite a while before it was released
<flowingfire> now I can't get into adept at all even after restart
<StepNjump> Works well with what's already in here but if I want to add more add-ons from the web, I'm kinda stuck
<flowingfire> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept adpplication or apt-get or aptitude).  Please close the other application before using this one.
<wolferine> where is libusb located?
<wolferine> so I can change the permissions?
<zblach> how can I set knetworkmanager back into automatic? it no longer lists any wireless networks, and relies upon me to set them manually.
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: For some reason Kubuntu didn't see my other hd....how do I install it?
<dwidmann> z
<dwidmann> "locate libusb"
<hitmanWilly> !fstab | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, the tutorial should help you with that
<flowingfire> Why would adept stop functioning altogether after it failed to install Java?  That doesn't make any sense... .but I'd like help getting adept working again if anybody is willing
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: Does Kubuntu still mount to /media by default?
<dwidmann> jordo23: yes
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, yes, but hdds aren't usually included there
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: aren't they?
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, well, external ones are
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: What do I edit to mount it? I don't think the OS sees it?
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I know fstab....but what to enter?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, sudo fdisk -l to list what drives the system sees
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: I guess I see your point ..... they're more likely to be / /home /boot &c
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann, my second one goes on /bulk :)
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: It sees sdb1.....that's the one I need mounted....
<StepNjump> Does anyone know if Quicken works well under WINE?
<underdog5004> StepNjump, I don't think it does, cause it relies on Windows API's...I think
<underdog5004> there's an alternative, although I can't remember the name...
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: my third and fourth are lvm'd with a partition mounted at /media/storage: )
<flowingfire> I tried to install java runtime and the mozilla web java integrator and it broke my whole system.  Adept doesn't work at all anymore, and beryl is only half functioning.  I don't get what went wrong here.
<StepNjump> mmm thought so. I guess I will have to transfer my data to the GNU equivalent of Quicken eh?
<hitmanWilly> jordo23, fstab is pretty similar to the mount cmd with a few extra options, that tutorial link from ubotu should help with the syntax
<StepNjump> I really want to drop WinXP all together
<underdog5004> yeah...not sure if it'll work...
<wolferine> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082b) at libusb:001:006
<wolferine> how do I change the permissions for this device?
<dwidmann> **second and third, seems my brain shifted a hair to the right
<underdog5004> for my boss, quickbooks is the only thing holding him back from linux altogether
<wolferine> works fine as sudo....
<StepNjump> Yep underdog
<dwidmann> underdog5004: http://appdb.winehq.org
<flowingfire> Okay if nobody can answer my questions, can somebody recommend a stable version of linux?  Something that doesn't black out, slide around, crash, or do strange things?
<StepNjump> One of these days, it will be bye bye for good
<dwidmann> possibly check out codeweavers crossover office also
<underdog5004> flowingfire, what are your troubles?
<hitmanWilly> anyway, ive got to get some sleep...later all
<flowingfire> underdog5004: I installed Java with adept, but the installation failed and gave me some strange error.  Then adept stopped working altogether, and now beryl and some other stuff is broken on reboot.
<flowingfire> underdog5004: And my login screen slides around on mouse movement... and firefox blacks out at random
<flowingfire> and this is my second install lol
<underdog5004> flowingfire, lol, that's why I don't use adept...try synaptic, if you reinstall
<jager> the machinist: creepy cool
<underdog5004> if you don't, then the solution to the sliding is to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<flowingfire> underdog5004: What's synaptic?  Is it way better?
<underdog5004> that may fix firefox and beryl as well
<StepNjump> Underdog: I guess quickbooks works under wine... it's listed in the applications
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I kinda get it, but I am not exactly sure about columns three through five in fstab...
<dwidmann> apt-get forever!! :D
<ForgeAus> they're both gui front ends for apt-get
<underdog5004> flowingfire, it's much better, but it's just another frontend for apt-get
<ForgeAus> synaptic is gnome-based and adept is kde-based
<ForgeAus> at least in visual design
<flowingfire> Oh cool.. I'm going to try the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> frontend = Graphical User Interface for a commandline program
<ForgeAus> but there was a kynaptic package too (ark linux uses it)
<ForgeAus> underdog, yes in most cases
<flowingfire> ahh
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: last I checked it wasn't finished
<StepNjump> Underdog: http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?iCatId=63
<jager> bah just use apt from the cli
<jager> oh no typing is hard
<underdog5004> jager, he's a beginner...synaptic is easier
<underdog5004> jager, lay off
<ForgeAus> dwidmann, I wouldn't be suprised if that were true
<ForgeAus> I don't personally think either are easier, they're just different
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, if you're more gui-oriented, guis are better...same with clis
<underdog5004> I should think
<ForgeAus> I'm definitely more gui oriented
<ForgeAus> .. personally
<underdog5004> flowingfire, after you've done the dpkg-reconfigure thing, restart X (Ctrl + Alt + Backspace)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, I know, I know, I prefer apt-get too
<ForgeAus> I'm not anti-cli I just prefer gui
<dwidmann> I'm some sort of mix, where would I be without my konsole kpart in half my apps? :P
<flowingfire> underdog5004: Okay . . .  I already did the command line thing and re-installed an Nvidia driver as it appears.
<MajorApus> the restricted package doens't actually work
<ForgeAus> lol dwidmann
<ForgeAus> bbl I gotta go
<MajorApus> this is the second install where the restricted package dind't enable mp3 support
<dwidmann> later ForgeAus
<dwidmann> I think I'm going to go too, night all
<ssaa> please  help me . how can i get sound from my laptop speakersw
<ssaa> ?
<wolferine> ssaa, turn them on
<jager> heh
<wolferine> ssaa, then turn up the volume
<wolferine> ssaa, insert your DVD
<ssaa> i have turned up the volume already
<wolferine> ssaa, then hit play
<MajorApus> can someone help me figure out how come the restricted package doesn't enable mp3 support, or basic avi codec support? like it says to it should, the wiki says this is what i am supose to do and it simply doens't work
<ssaa> im getting sound from my headphone out bt no sound from speakers
<wolferine> ssaa, they arent plugged in then
<fiction> on which folder is my theme located? (like icons, etc)
<flowingfire> Hi. :)  I just logged back in after doing the ctrl-alt-backspace command
<ssaa> yes they ate
<ssaa> are
<ssaa> they are laptop speakers
<wolferine> they are dead
<ssaa> built in speakers
<wolferine> or your volume is down
<ssaa> i've just tried them in windows
<ssaa> volume is ok
<wolferine> good for you
<wolferine> u have more than one way to adjust the volume
<flowingfire> Beryl is still broken... Adept doesn't work... My desktop is acting funny...  And though the sliding problem was solved, my desktop looks squished
<ssaa> i have tried alsamixer also
<stephZ> ssaa did you try kmix
<ssaa> stephZ: yes i did
<underdog5004> flowingfire, lol, you may have selected the wrong resolutions when you reconfigged Xserver
<bytech> does aanyone know specs for Beryl??????????
<ssaa> everything is unmuted and with volume up
<underdog5004> may want to go back through...space to select/deselect, Tab to change from list to action
<underdog5004> bytech, calm down
<flowingfire> underdog5004: Really?  I selected 1280x1024, which is optimal for my 19' monitor
<MajorApus> why is everyone silent on this issue? the perscribed way to get mp3 support in the current stable distro of kubuntu , DOES NOT WORK
<wolferine> bytech, check the website?
<stephZ> majorapus -> it worked fine for me
<wolferine> ssaa, what happens when you play something?
<wolferine> an error msgs?
<jgoss> MajorApus: install libxine-extracodecs
<underdog5004> flowingfire, weird...maybe I was wrong...sorry
<jgoss> MajorApus: if you want amarok to play mp3's. i'm not sure what media player you are using.
<MajorApus> jgoss if thats the case, someone needs to change the wiki
<ssaa> wolferine: no error messages. everything plays normally but i got no sound
<underdog5004> flowingfire, generally, when I screw a system up really badly, I just reinstall...
<flowingfire> underdog5004: It's no worse that it was before... Maybe a little better due to the login screen not sliding. :)
<wolferine> ssaa, the sound is controlled by your keypad maybe
<zerothis> MajorApus: I agree, my mp3s all sound like static
<wolferine> ssaa, do some googling
<ssaa> wolferine: if i plug my headphones i can hear everything
<goldfndr> speaking of changing the wiki... I'm having the same trouble as "RK": I cannot find any "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool" on my system, nor do I find a hint at what package I need to install to have it. Can someone cure my blindness and point me to it? --RK
<stephZ> saa what's your player?
<flowingfire> underdog5004: Do you know if any prior releases are more stable with bugfixes and all?  I can't seem to get this working right on my computer.
<ssaa> i have tried amarok , caffeine
<underdog5004> flowingfire, which version are you using know?
<underdog5004> now*
<stephZ> try to launch amarok from a konsole and see if there is message error
<flowingfire> underdog5004: I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<jordo23> !codec
<MajorApus> not to mention, the restricted package doesn't add support for AVI files
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ssaa> stephZ: ok
<underdog5004> flowingfire, I would use edgy till feisty is worked out
<MajorApus> jordo that package doesn't work
<underdog5004> jmoho
<flowingfire> underdog5004: At this point, I agree-- LOL.  I was thinking I'd file a bug report or two today, but I'm a bit tired from the two I supplied yesterday. lol
<underdog5004> lol
<jgoss> MajorApus: if i recall correctly ffmpeg replays avi files. you may need the w32codecs also.
<underdog5004> yeah, we can't all be givers!
<flowingfire> underdog5004: Thanks for the help tho
<jgoss> *plays
<underdog5004> flowingfire, np, I'm on a lot
<praecox> hello guys
<MajorApus> jgoss those arn't part of restricted?
<MajorApus> what the hell does that package do!?
<praecox> during last upgrade Adept uninstalled some of my components in System Settings.
<praecox> how can I bring them back?
<fiction> on which folder is my theme located? (like icons, etc)
<praecox> I have already tried apt-get install --reinstall kde-systemsettings
<praecox> but it didn't help.
<MajorApus> anyone else having problems with the gui mount utility just ignoring this you try and do
<ssaa> stephZ: here's the output   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17358/
<underdog5004> praecox, sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<jgoss> MajorApus: i think flash, java, gstreamer-ugly, and mscorefonts are they only things included in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<underdog5004> reinstall is for packages already installed
<underdog5004> if that doesn't work, try apt-get install kcontrol
<MajorApus> jgoss thats all and good, someone should fix it so it doesnt say mp3 and most codecs
<praecox> underdog5004, kde-systemsettings is already the newest version.
<underdog5004> hmmm
<jgoss> MajorApus: i agree.
<praecox> underdog5004, kcontrol is already the newest version.
<underdog5004> adept seems to be screwing everyone tonight
<MajorApus> jgoss so what do I need for codecs?
<underdog5004> I don't know, then...sorry
<wolferine> need an hand setting permissions for my Epson scanner, so my users can use it
<stephZ> sa i have the same error but it works for me ;-)
<ssaa> oh
<GuHHH> can anyone help me installing php5 module on apache 1.3 (ubuntu feist)
<jgoss> MajorApus: ffmpeg and libxine1-ffmpeg should do it. i would also install the w32codec package.
<ssaa> stephZ: are you using alsa_
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: I ran that codec script before and it won't play divx or xvid movies in kaffeine, is there something left to do?
<wolferine> GuHHH, what appears to be the issue?
<stephZ> jgoss, there is no more w32codecs i think, there is only ubuntu-restricted
<underdog5004> g'night all
<GuHHH> wolferine: cant find the package :/
<jordo23> hitmanWilly: nevermind....got it....I think..
<MajorApus> stephz thats either completely wrong, or we are screwed, because restricted does not install any media codecs anymore
<wolferine> GuHHH, you cannot find it in the installer?
<jgoss> stephZ: i think the prefered way to get the w32codecs is from the medibuntu repository now
<stephZ> jgoss, ok thanks,
<stephZ> jgoss, in fact i installed mplayer and that's enough for me
<StepNjump> Could anybody help me with this error?
<aldin> praecox: u could try rm -rf ~.kde
<StepNjump> /etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install adept_installer
<StepNjump> Reading package lists... Done
<StepNjump> Building dependency tree... Done
<StepNjump> E: Couldn't find package adept_installer
<jgoss> that's great too =)
<underdog5004> praecox, don't do that
<GuHHH> wolferine: cant find it on apt repositories... only apache2 module
<underdog5004> that'll kill all kde settings
<GuHHH> wolferine: its annoying
<jgoss> StepNjump: it's adept-installer
<aldin> underdog5004: so what
<stephZ> Step -> adept-installer
<StepNjump> How can I get the package adept_installer in my system jgoss?
<wolferine> GuHHH sudo aptitude update
<wolferine> GuHHH, did you edit your sources.list?
<stephZ> step -> sudo apt-get install adept-installer
<aldin> underdog5004: after that logou/login and it will back him as default kubuntu installation
<jgoss> yest stephZ has the correct command for you =)
<StepNjump> Thaanks Steph... but I think I tried it.. didn't work
<StepNjump> Let me try again StephZ
<stephZ> step : ok
<GuHHH> wolferine: yes... do you find it on ubuntu feist? try: libapache-mod-php5
<StepNjump> StephZ: no always the same problem:
<StepNjump> /etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install adept-installer
<StepNjump> Reading package lists... Done
<StepNjump> Building dependency tree... Done
<StepNjump> E: Couldn't find package adept-installer
<MajorApus> what is wrong with the mount utility in system settings?  sometimes it takes the options I specify and applies them to a DIFFERENT drive?
<MajorApus> sometimes I cant even access some drives some of the time
<StepNjump> MajorApus, yesterday I mounted my NTFS drive and today... nothing
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm having problems with mounting a network hard drive. I'm able to mount it, but only so that root has write access to it? Any ideas how I can mount it so that other usernames will have write access as well?
<StepNjump> do a ls in /mnt/windows and nada
<StepNjump> go figure
<stephZ> step -> what's your version of kubuntu?
<StepNjump> So you are not alone
<StepNjump> StephZ: 6.06.1
<MajorApus> im 7.04
<wolferine> GuHHH, what?
<barist> hi
<MajorApus> the last batch of updates messed up a lot
<GuHHH> wolferine: are u on ubuntu feist?
<StepNjump> Should I upgrade StephZ?
<GuHHH> MajorApus: can u help me?
<barist> i have a problem with kubuntu, any one help pe ?
<wolferine> GuHHH, how about answering my questions
<stephZ> step ->no you have the latest
<GuHHH> wolferine: id add some repositories, but what else should i do?
<stephZ> step->mine said you already have the latest adept-installer
<jgoss> i'm not sure but wasn't adept-installer introduced in edgy?
<stephZ> step->did you modify you souces.list?
<MajorApus> guhhh no im problem prone
<MajorApus> on an average day my linux kernel needs to be recompiled twice
<StepNjump> Yes stephZ because the lines were commented with a # (the servers)
<wolferine> GuHHH sudo aptitude update
<GuHHH> MajorApus: just type: apt-cache search libapache-mod-php5 and tell me if u can find it, please?
<kraut> moin
<StepNjump> so I removed the comments (#) for the server lines
<GuHHH> wolferine: i did it many times, do not help. :(
<stephZ> step : ok
<StepNjump> Am I supposed to change the server list StephZ?
<stephZ> step : no
<wolferine> GuHHH, did you edit your sources.list?
<StepNjump> #Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<StepNjump> That's true because when I installed, I didn't have the WiFi configured and wasn't hard wired
<wolferine> GuHHH, what did u do, add to it, comment out lines, etc?
<GuHHH> wolferine: added repositories, only...
<StepNjump> Nope, the installer daemon did that
<barist> i want to connect my kubuntu installed pc via ssh from other computer but a error messace appear "connection refused"
<StepNjump> I guess
<StepNjump> barist, do you have a firewall at either end?
<wolferine> GuHHH, CD is still active in the source.list?
<GuHHH> wolferine: commented the cd-rom repositories
<wolferine> why?
<GuHHH> wolferine: because it hasnt the file i want :P
<wolferine> uncomment it again
<MajorApus> I cant mount at all
<StepNjump> What do you mean CD wolferine?
<wolferine> sudo aptitude update
<barist> i dont know kubuntu have? but other computer not firewalled
<stephZ> step: did you try to go in adept_manager
<wolferine> then you will find php
<GuHHH> StepNjump: cd-rom repository
<StepNjump> Try bypassing the router at both ends
<StepNjump> to rule out that possibility
<wolferine> StepNjump, I wasnt talking to you
<StepNjump> barist
<wolferine> in case you hadnt noticed....
<StepNjump> I'm new GuHHH
<StepNjump> What do you mean
<StepNjump> Sorry for being such an imbecile
<wolferine> apology accepted
<StepNjump> oh ok sorry Wolferine
<StepNjump> StephZ
<StepNjump> Adept_manager: Command not found
<flowingfire> Wouldn't it be great it we could take the strengths of all the Linuxes and smush them all together?  Like the compatibility and general usability of Ubuntu with the stability of Fedora and the sexy looks of Linspire... And the functionality of Gentoo
<barist> i'm trying to connect kubuntu via putty ssh client
<MajorApus> so when updates just break things completley we sit and wait?
<stephZ> step : don't put > Adept but adept
<GuHHH> its annoying, ive update my system and now i cant install the php module... :(
<StepNjump> oh that's what I did StephZ
<barist> my windows machine firewall is off
<zerothis> how do i add a local directory as a package source?
<StepNjump> is adept_manager supposed to be in /usr/bin?
<stephZ> step: yes
<StepNjump> this is so weird
<StepNjump> I just did a ls adept* in that directory and here is the echo :
<StepNjump> adept  adept_batch  adept_installer  adept_notifier  adept_updater
<StepNjump> Not there !!!
<wolferine> GuHHH, did you do waht I told you?
<StepNjump> Agrrrr
<StepNjump> Reinstall right StephZ?
<GuHHH> wolferine: sorry, what did you tell:
<wolferine> GuHHH, scroll up, I am NOT repeating it
<stephZ> step: here is my ls adept* in /usr/bin
<stephZ> step : adept_batch  adept_installer  adept_manager  adept_notifier  adept_updater
<StepNjump> weird
<stephZ> step : try sudo apt-get install adept-manger
<StepNjump> I think I tried that
<StepNjump> Let me check
<jgoss> StepNjump: i think on ubuntu dapper the package adept provided adept_updater and adept_installer. so try sudo apt-get install adept
<stephZ> jgoss : he is on a 7.04
<jgoss> oh, oops. sorry.
<stephZ> jgoss ;-)
<StepNjump> StephZ: yep always the same thing. It seems to need adept_manager to update itself
<StepNjump> E: Couldn't find package adept-manager
<GuHHH> wolferine: ok, i will try... but i think it has only apache2 :/
<stephZ> step : can you do a uname -r
<StepNjump> Ok thanks jgoss, I will try that
<jgoss> StepNjump: i thought you said earlier you were on 6.06.1?
<stephZ> jgoss : you are right he is 6.06
<StepNjump> I am jgoss
<StepNjump> That's what I downloaded
<jgoss> well hope it works then =)
<StepNjump> 6.06
<StepNjump> Howcan I tell for sure?
<StepNjump> jgoss:
<StepNjump> sudo apt-get install adept
<StepNjump> Reading package lists... Done
<StepNjump> Building dependency tree... Done
<StepNjump> adept is already the newest version.
<StepNjump> when I do sudo apt-get install adept_manager it tells me that I don't have adept_manager!!!
<StepNjump> What is the DOS equivalent of VER
<StepNjump> for Linux
<jgoss> StepNjump: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install adept
<StepNjump> Oh that's a new one.. Sounds good jgoss
<StepNjump> let me give it my best shot
<Kubuntulator> hello
<StepNjump> jgoss: Reinstallation of adept is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<StepNjump> That's what it told me! lol
<StepNjump> Why would that be???
<Kubuntulator> does the kubuntu-desktop have an option to turn on the Cube and wobbly windows like in ubuntu ?
<jgoss> i'm not sure but you can download it at http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/kde/adept and try installing it manually.
<StepNjump> ok thanks jgoss, but how do I install it manually?
<StepNjump> just cp it to the folder?
<stephZ> step : dpkg -i name_of_the_package
<StepNjump> Awesome guys, let me give this a shot
<StepNjump> I've been trying all day!
<StepNjump> brb
<stephZ> step : sudo dpkg - i adept_2.0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jgoss> StepNjump: maybe sudo apt-get remove adept first. it may just say adept is already installed.
<Kubuntulator> why not install synaptic and use that to reinstall adept :D
<jgoss> that's a better idea. a lot easier :).
<Kubuntulator> hehe
<StepNjump> Ok thanks jgoss for remove
<StepNjump> I'll give it a shot
<StepNjump> downloading now
<StepNjump> Seem like I'm on the right track
<StepNjump> Was worth trying
<StepNjump> I learned a lot about bash shell cmds in the meanwhile
<stephZ> step : just for my own interest, how did you managed to remove adept?
<wolferine> ok, one last time, anyone able to help me to setup my scanner ?
<stephZ> wolferine : what's you scanner ?
<wolferine> stephZ, are you experienced?
<wolferine> its an Epson CX5000
<NewUser> which scaner do you have?
<wolferine> i just said NewUser
<NewUser> USB?
<wolferine> correct
<wolferine> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082b) at libusb:001:006
<stephZ> wolferine: kubuntu version?
<wolferine> ubuntu
<NewUser> do you have sane and xsane installed?
<wolferine> xsane is installed
<GuHHH> how do i remove a dir that isnt empty?
<wolferine> i can scan as sudo
<NewUser> GuHHH rm -rf see man =)
<wolferine> xsane doesnt recognize the device
<GuHHH> NewUser: thanks
<stephZ> wolferine : stupid question, but what's happening with kooka?
<NewUser> you can scan as root?
<wolferine> stephZ, how do I use it to scan (kooka) ?
<wolferine> NewUser, yes, as I said
<stephZ> wolverine : launch kooka (scan prog as xsane)
<wolferine> scan prog as xsane?
<stephZ> a program which act as xsane
<wolferine> how about we start over
<MajorApus> can someone tell me the correct name for the packages ffmpeg and libxine1-ffmpeg
<wolferine> I can scan as su, but I cannot as my user
<GuHHH> how do i get beryl to work?
<wolferine> i will use xsane to scan
<wolferine> (not kooka)
<stephZ> wolverine : oh ok
<NewUser> GhHHH go to beryl-project.org
<GuHHH> beryl: No composite extension
<GuHHH> what that means?
<jgoss> MajorApus: those are the correct names i think.
<wolferine> so no ideas?
<StepNjump> StephZ and jgoss, just uninstalled it using apt-get remove adept, where again does it go? /usr/bin?
<MajorApus> jgross package doens't exist
<wolferine> stephZ, or NewUser ?
<NewUser> Wolferine, xsane cannot find your scanner?
<stephZ> wolverine:permission are set to saned?
<NewUser> If you lauch it as user?
<wolferine> NewUser, is it necessary that I repeat myself?
<jgoss> MajorApus: it should be there. i just checked. are you on feisty?
<MajorApus> ffmpeg is, but not libxine1-ffmpeg
<stephZ> wolverine : you must have root:scanner and root:saned
<wolferine> lsusb Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04b8:082b Seiko Epson Corp.
<MajorApus> how do I give myself access to folders I am using to mount drives /mount/data1 for example
<wolferine>  sane-find-scanner found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082b) at libusb:001:006
<jgoss> MajorApus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libxine1-ffmpeg it seems to exist. i'm not sure why it's not coming up for you.
<wolferine> sudo scanimage -d epson <-- scans
<jgoss> StepNjump:  try sudo apt-get install adept to get it back on your computer now.
<wolferine> stephZ, i have to change permissions where?
<stephZ> wolverine
<wolferine> I changed /etc/sane.d/epson.conf to reflect my info from lsusb
<wolferine> thats why I can scan with that command
<stephZ> wolferine : did you try this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222490
<stephZ> wolverine : last poste
<wolferine> stephZ, i didnt have /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1.
<StepNjump> StephZ: I get a new error now when trying to install the pkg
<StepNjump> sudo dpkg -i adept_2.0ubuntul_i386
<StepNjump> dpkg: error processing adept_2.0ubuntul_i386 (--install):
<StepNjump>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<StepNjump> Errors were encountered while processing:
<StepNjump>  adept_2.0ubuntul_i386
<MajorApus> whats the command to reload the xorg.conf file
<StepNjump> Maybe I didn't type it right
<StepNjump> Oh
<stephZ> step :yes it maybe
<stephZ> :D
<StepNjump> Maybe it's a O not Zero
<wolferine> MajorApus, did you back it up?
<stephZ> step: no/ it's a zero
<StepNjump> Looked through X and seems like a O in Oubuntul
<NewUser> try chmod 666 /dev/usbscanner0 or chmod 666 /dev/usb/scanner0
<MajorApus> it was basic changes wolf
<StepNjump> Not zero
<StepNjump> hold on....
<StepNjump> dip dip dip
<jgoss> StepNjump: looks like you forgot the .deb at the end.
<wolferine> MajorApus, did u backup the original file?
<stephZ> step : type dpkg -i adepthttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=tab
<MajorApus> wolferine: no, its a simple change in the mouse button binds
<stephZ> step : sorry
<wolferine> NewUser, I dont have either of those
<stephZ> step : ype dpkg -i adept http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=TAb it will autocomplete
<wolferine> MajorApus, fyi, you might want to backup a working xorg.conf
<MajorApus> fine
<MajorApus> its backed up :P whats the command
<wolferine> cp xorg.conf_work xorg.conf
<NewUser> wolferine why? You not have root?
<MajorApus> no, to reload it
<wolferine> NewUser, sorry?
<NewUser> sudo passwd root
<wolferine> MajorApus, when you backup the xorg.conf taht is working, you just cp that to xorg.conf
<wolferine> NewUser, sorry?
<StepNjump> StephZ now it says
<StepNjump> sudo dpkg -i adept
<StepNjump> dpkg: error processing adept (--install):
<StepNjump>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<StepNjump> Errors were encountered while processing:
<NewUser> wolferine, you have root access?
<StepNjump> adept
<StepNjump> We're close now
<stephZ> Step: try dpkg -i adept*
<StepNjump> I can feel it
<StepNjump> Ok StephZ
<wolferine> NewUser, I think you know tha answer to your question already
<StepNjump> Yep
<StepNjump> it did it I think
<stephZ> step:  so we are really close then :D
<MajorApus> wolferine: no wolf, whats the commadn to force the system to look at xorg.conf again and apply changes
<StepNjump>  sudo dpkg -i adept*
<StepNjump> Selecting previously deselected package adept.
<StepNjump> (Reading database ... 65664 files and directories currently installed.)
<StepNjump> Unpacking adept (from adept_2.0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<StepNjump> Setting up adept (2.0ubuntu1) ...
<jgoss> :)
<wolferine> MajorApus, restart X
<StepNjump> Yeah!!!
<wolferine> logout, or ctrl-alt-backspace
<wolferine> that wasnt what you asked btw...
<StepNjump> However, believe it or not StephZ: adept_manager is not there
<wolferine> NewUser or stephZ thats about all you have?
<StepNjump> Nope not there!
<StepNjump> adept  adept_batch  adept_installer  adept_notifier  adept_updater
<stephZ> step
<StepNjump> Isnt that the weirdest thing
<stephZ> you ahve adept
<StepNjump> Yes I do
<jgoss> StepNjump: it should have adept_installer and adept_updater now though :)
<StepNjump> Yep it does jgoss
<StepNjump> I always had those but it never wanted to update anything
<wolferine> zzzzz
<wolferine> nite then
<StepNjump> The reason I started this question guys is because I can't add/remove programs
<wolferine> thanks for trying
<jgoss> oh. i thought the problem was you didn't have those.
<StepNjump> They are greyed out
<StepNjump> Nope
<StepNjump> I just can't add/remove programs
<stephZ> step : did you launch adept as root?
<NewUser> wloferine, you must change permissions of scanner device
<StepNjump> When I go to that menu, whatever is not already installed (checked out), is greyed out
<StepNjump> so I can't select anything
<wolferine> NewUser, yes, but how
<NewUser> therefore you must have root access
<StepNjump> well, from the bash shell I do sudo adept
<StepNjump> and from F2 command line I do kdesu adept
<stephZ> step:yep that's right/weird
<StepNjump> Lol
<StepNjump> I know it's weird
<stephZ> step: and what's happening if you do a sudo apt-get update
<wolferine> NewUser, you sort of appear to know what your talking about, you must be tired
<StepNjump> Ok maybe that might help
<NewUser> if you dont know root password you must type "sudo passwd root" and  apply new root password.
<StepNjump> When I invoke adept from the bash shell, it pops up an X window that says:
<wolferine> NewUser, im not sure if you realize this, but most ppl in here will know their root password
<wolferine> and knowing it, does not help me to do what you ask
<StepNjump> You will not be able to change your systems settings
<NewUser> then su <password>  and chmod 666 /dev/usbscanner0
<StepNjump> in any way
<wolferine> because your not really reading my posts
<StepNjump> because this application
<StepNjump> needs special
<wolferine> i have no /dev/usbscanner0, as I stated before
<StepNjump> administrator
<StepNjump> root
<StepNjump> priviledges
<StepNjump> Please run it as root
<stephZ> step: really weird
<StepNjump> or through kdesu or sudo programs
<StepNjump> to be able to perform these actions
<StepNjump> Sudo works but it doesn't work.. is that what it's telling me?
<stephZ> step : are you sure of your root pass?
<StepNjump> Well, yeah
<StepNjump> Let me reset it to be totally sure
<StepNjump> Actually
<StepNjump> you know what
<wolferine> think i need to log
<wolferine> thats why
<StepNjump> Earlier I changed it but it looks like it never took effect
<stephZ> step :;-) we are close
<StepNjump> Cuz when I key in the new password it tells me the password is wrong
<StepNjump> I think guys I will log off and come back what do you say?
<stephZ> step: then reset it :D
<StepNjump> Ok
<stephZ> step : no need to logoff
<voicu> what does ktorrent mean with download and upload bandwidth? there already is a setting for upload/download rate
<NewUser> wolferine tru to run xsane from konsole and see log/
<fusspils>  elindavid@gmail.com
<StepNjump> Wow I fetched the updates StephZ for the first time!!!
<xavito> Hey guys I'm using kubuntu 7.04 and I have dependency problems... Can someone help me ?
<StepNjump> Looks like it never took my password change
<stephZ> step : cool
<StepNjump> Awesome
<stephZ> then you can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<StepNjump> Sometimes it's so simple
<StepNjump> duh.. it mostly is always simple
<StepNjump> But I learned so much with you guys
<StepNjump> Ok let me try Step
<StepNjump> Steph
<NewUser> ! -   -?
<kretschmar> hello, is there a bug with dvb-s (nova-s) and feisty (kernel 2.6.20)
<voicu> NewUser: #kubuntu-ru ?
<StepNjump> Awesome!!
<StepNjump> I love LINUX!
<StepNjump> This is sooo cool
<stephZ> step: cool
<praecox> hey, I've got problem with sound on my Kubuntu.
<praecox> it's very quiet.
<ForgeAus> hehe Linux is good :)
<StepNjump> You are awesome StephZ
<praecox> I checked and master is set to 100% in alsamixer.
<praecox> what can I do with this/
<ForgeAus> prae, um I guess I don't have to say check your volume
<stephZ> step : thks
<praecox> ForgeAus, not at all.
<ForgeAus> hmmm does your card have a volume too?
<StepNjump> And Jgoss of course
<ForgeAus> also speakers...
<StepNjump> Thanks to the both of you
<praecox> PCM is also set to 100%.
<stephZ> step : have a nice day
<praecox> ForgeAus, everything worked great before I did dist-upgrade to dapper.
<ForgeAus> well in that case I doubt I can help you
<StepNjump> I don't understand how they can get Kubuntu to fit on one CD and Mandrake takes almost 3 DVDs to fit on
<praecox> ForgeAus, now sound is very quiet.
<ForgeAus> I know little about alsa and sound in linux
<StepNjump> Eh, I'll stick around a little longer though it's really late
<stephZ> step : mandriva
<StepNjump> I will keep your nicks here for future reference
<praecox> ForgeAus, same as I do, that's why I can't help myself.
<stephZ> step: in fact there is a mandriva one
<ForgeAus> I mean mine works for the most part... and I've changed volumes, but thats about as far as I go...
<StepNjump> What is mandriva Steph?
<stephZ> step : the new name ok mandrake
<stephZ> step : ok ->of
<StepNjump> You obviously prefer kubuntu if you are here?
<StepNjump> That's off topic I guess... sorry
<stephZ> step: i tried for 6 monthes mandriva 2007 but quickly came back to my kubuntu :D
<StepNjump> Ok!
<StepNjump> It's really nice. I like them both (ubuntu and kubuntu)
<StepNjump> I'm a Nelson Mandella fan so...
<stephZ> step:  lol
<StepNjump> You guys are great to take your time to help like that
<ryks> hi all
<ryks> new in linux
<ryks> please help
<jgoss> ryks: what is your problem? we can try to help then :)
<StepNjump> Thanks jgoss. It works!
<ForgeAus> mandrive = Mandrake + Connectiva + Lycoris
<ryks> i need to instal a player in ubuntu but how?
<ForgeAus> grr mandriva.. (damn typos)
<stephZ> step : where are you from?
<ForgeAus> what kind of player?
<jgoss> StepNjump: i'm glad it worked. congrats :)
<ryks> i have the pakage .tar
<ryks> calleed xine
<StepNjump> :)
<ryks> with the console?
<dug> recently my laptops hdd starts acting crazy, it will start to click non stop, I never had this problem before tonight, anyone know of any sugestions as to what is wrong with it, I doubt its bad, I just purchased it, and I doubt its a heating problem
<ForgeAus> xine is a player
<jgoss> ryks: xine is in the ubuntu repositories. just click applications and then add/remove programs and search for it.
<ForgeAus> you can get it from adept
<MajorApus> anyone know about kde extended desktop
<ForgeAus> (you don't need the .tar to install it)
<ForgeAus> theres a .deb for it
<jgoss> i mean kmenu add/remove programs
<jgoss> oops
<ryks> yes?
<ForgeAus> (you may need the universe or multiverse repository enabled tho)
<ForgeAus> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delco> ForgeAus. back it up while you can. then call tech support for a new one
<ryks> a little dificoult to me
<ryks> sorry my bed english
<ryks> :)
<ForgeAus> um.. Delco?? me??
<ForgeAus> I think you mean dug
<MajorApus> how do I give myself access to mounted drives?
<ForgeAus> MajorApus, you browse to them
<Delco> my bad, right you are ForgeAus
<MajorApus> access denied
<ForgeAus> do you know where its mounted under?
<dug> i doubt highly its bad, im going threw some of the settings in this distro, i dual boot and windows gives me no problems what so ever
<StepNjump> StephZ sorry.. .just saw  your message. Was looking at the shell there... I'm from Canada originally but since my wife is American, we are now in Missouri
<ForgeAus> normally its /mnt/<devicename> or /media/<devicename>
<MajorApus> Please dont assume Im an idiot, when I say access I mean access, not find
<stephZ> step: ok cool/france here
<StepNjump> My sister in law is really hyped up about Linux.
<ForgeAus> you mean permissions?
<StepNjump> Oh really
<MajorApus> yes
<StepNjump> Vous parlez bien Franais. Moi je suis Qubcois.
<ForgeAus> ok if its in fstab, and its mounted with default as the flag, try changing it to user
<StepNjump> My ancesters used to be French too :)
<ForgeAus> either that or you may need to chmod files
<stephZ> step: damned we could have talked in french :D
<StepNjump> In the Louis XIV days
<stephZ> step : lol
<MajorApus> whats the command to see my user id
<StepNjump> LOL bien oui, pourquoi se compliquer la vie quand c'est pourtant si simple n'est-ce pas?
<ForgeAus> you don't change it to a user id.. the literal word "user"
<StepNjump> J'utilise le clavier french canadian
<ForgeAus> instead of "default"
<StepNjump> C'est quoi ton nom de famille?
<stephZ> step : il faut qu'y aille / a bientot j'espere
<StepNjump> Qui commence par Z?
<MajorApus>  /dev/sdb3 /mount/data2 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<formatter> everyone..where i can get kwlan..
<StepNjump> Ah d'accord. Merci encore pour tout Stephane!
<stephZ> step: i don't think it's polite to speak in french here :D
<jgoss> MajorApus:  you can type id and that will tell you
<ForgeAus> um nouser?
<StepNjump> Salutation  la m
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure what all those flags mean,
<StepNjump> Salutations a la mere patrie
<StepNjump> Bonne journe mon ami
<ForgeAus> most of them are not necessary...
<stephZ> step: Z is just a nickname/ i will tell her / if you want to write : polariscorp@free.fr
<MajorApus> most of them, oh wait, all of them, were added by the mount utility, so take it up with him
<benji> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> I would try commenting out that line and using a new one /dev/sdb3 /mount/data2 auto user,rw 0 0
<stephZ> step : bye
<StepNjump> Ok merci pour ton email Steph. Yes, let's keep in touch.
<StepNjump> Bye bye. Bonne journe
<ryks> is not in add/remove
<ryks> the xine player
<noman> any email
<noman> girls
<ryks> so how can i instal the player?
<jgoss> ryks: make sure the check box unsupported is checked on the right hand side then search for it
<ryks> in ubuntu?
<ryks> are you sure?
<jgoss> ryks: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ryks> very very new in linux
<ryks> sorry
<ryks> don t understand
<ryks> kubuntu
<ryks> sorry
<ryks> need a player for dvix and mp3 in linux
<ryks> but is missing
<ForgeAus> ryks check out vlc
<ForgeAus> (videolan player)
<formatter> my kubuntu always crash when i run wine, why?
<ForgeAus> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ryks> aha
<ryks> not here
<ryks> in multimedia?
<ForgeAus> uh? wheres here?
<formatter> ryks: use xmms for mp3 and kafein for dvix
<ryks> k
<ForgeAus> and yes it should show up in your kmenu under the multimedia secion ONCE its installed
<ryks> xmms missing from multimedia
<ForgeAus> yeah what formatter says sounds reasonable...
<ryks> but kaffeine is
<ForgeAus> ok well xmms you can install
<ryks> how?
<ForgeAus> ryks you can get it in Adept (the package manager)
<StepNjump> Good night everyone. Thanks again guys.
<ryks> aham
<jgoss> ryks: at the top left you should see show: checkbox unsupported. make sure that checkbox is marked :)
<StepNjump> 3AM here
<jgoss> good night StepNjump
<StepNjump> night Jgoss
<ryks> k
<ForgeAus> under the kmenu theres add/remove programs but its probably better if you can learn a slightly more advanced version the package management (in the I think its system menu of kmenu)
<ForgeAus> they have a very similar icon of a yellowish open box)
<jgoss> ryks: amarok can play mp3's just install the xine extra plugins under multimedia.
<ryks> k im in adept
<Benji> !clean room
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean room - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> hehe theres several options, all those apps/plugins area available in Adept, depending on the repositories you have in your sources.list file
<ryks> aham
<jager> moo
<ForgeAus> (you can edit that by the manage repositories menu item in Adept)
<ForgeAus> for more info there (mostly just to add universe and/or multiverse repositories) theres a web page
<ForgeAus> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RawSewage> after a clean install, can you install libxine-extracodeds without changing the repos
<RawSewage> without changing to multiverse
<RawSewage> in Feisty
<jager> yes
<RawSewage> so Feisty has multiverse enabled automatically now
<ryks> have a page called adminnistrator adept
<ryks> frome here can i instal xine?
<sito> hellow my brthers!!
<jager> herro
* jager is listening to Something Else Again by Thievery Corporation on Sounds From The Verve Hi-Fi [Amarok] 
<htrednek> Hey all... I just upgraded to Feisty.  Can someone explain what happened to the manage repository section of adept?
<markey> heya
<ForgeAus> um htrednek I havn't gone feisty yet, but theres always editing the sources.list manually
<markey> anyone know how to disable the screen blanking after 10 mins?
<markey> disabling it permanently
<ForgeAus> can't quite remember if its in /etc/apt/ or /var/apt ...
<ForgeAus> its just a text file but you need root priveleges to edit it (so use sudo or kdesu if its a gui program to edit it)
<ForgeAus> and of course your favourite text editor
<Kazade_> Cant you just go to system settings -> Monitor & Display -> Power Saving and disable it there?
<htrednek> yeah, I guess I can do that.  It just caught me off guard.
<ForgeAus> (ie kedsu kate /etc/apt/sources.list )
<ForgeAus> yeah I can understand why
<htrednek> I'm used to just uncommenting a line or two, and now the whole list is gone from the gui.
<markey> Kazade_: nope, there you can just disable the power off time, not the screen blanking
<markey> screen blanking is stupid, it doesn't save any power
<boyke> good afternoon everyone
<ForgeAus> perhaps feisty uses its repositories differently?
<ForgeAus> just to be safe you might want to check out what ubuntu's html docs say about it
<ForgeAus> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<boyke> i cannot start my firefox because error when installing plugin
<ForgeAus> or ask the people at #ubuntu+1 ??
<boyke> what should i do
<ForgeAus> (although technically the +1 would refer to gutsy um.. I think its goat?... or something)
<ForgeAus> boyke, ouch...
<boyke> help me please
<boyke> i cannot start my firefox because error when installing plugin
<boyke> help me please
<ForgeAus> boyke if I knew I'd say so... sorry...
<xavito> Guys I have problems with ubuntu restricted extras and dependencys, something is broken and I can't uninstall it... some help please ?
<_4strO> xavito: yeqs
<_4strO> xavito: what is the error message ?
<Filthpig> boyke: what is the problem exactly? What plugin? Did FF work before you tried to install that plugin?
<xavito> _4strO, ubuntu-restricted-extras: Depends: sun-java6-plugin but it is not going to be installed
<xavito> _4strO, I tryed to install the whole java thing and I get errors in dependencies...
<boyke> color tab
<boyke> i cannot start my firefox because error when installing plugin
<boyke> help me please
<_4strO> xavito: can you paste the entire message ?
<_4strO> (with the packahe lis)
<_4strO> (with the packahe list)
<boyke> help me pleaseastro
<Filthpig> boyke: hello? I asked you some questions
<boyke> ya
<Filthpig> answer them, heh
<xavito> _4strO, ok... Just a sec, I'll past it on pastebin...
<boyke> what question sorry
<_4strO> ok
<boyke> color tab plugin filth
<xavito> _4strO, here it is: http://pastebin.ca/455575
<boyke> can i just remove the plugin?
<_4strO> boyke: ColorfulTabs 2.0.1 ?
<_4strO> xavito: automatix2 ...
<boyke> ya
<boyke> thats what i mean
<boyke> how can i fix this ?
<xavito> _4strO, Yes, I also tryed to get it on so it maybe could get me java installed... but nope...
<_4strO> boyke: no, you just dont give correct information, dont answer whenn someone ask you something ...
<_4strO> we're not your dogs ...
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> xavito: you had the pb before install automatix ?
<boyke> sorry i from indonesia, my english is not really good
<xavito> _4strO, yes, I had...
<_4strO> boyke: i'm from france, and my english not so good too ,)
<boyke> oh
<boyke> so what should i do
<boyke> i try to looking for the plugin but i havent found it
<boyke> i forgot the plugin names its something about color tab
<_4strO> boyke: no pb ;)
<boyke> pb?
<_4strO> xavito: dpkg -l | grep tango-icon-theme-common
<_4strO> problem
<boyke> oh
<xavito> ok... just a sec _4strO
<xavito> _4strO, nothing returned...
<_4strO> boyke: kopnqueror ~/.mozilla/plugins
<_4strO> xavito: sudo apt-get tango-icon-theme-common
<_4strO> xavito: sudo apt-get install tango-icon-theme-common
<_4strO> sorry
<xavito> no problem...
<nino> hi
<boyke> yes
<_4strO> xavito: really, does it install the package ?
<xavito> _4strO, another big error just like the first one... want to see the output ?
<_4strO> yes
<nino> do i need to download firefox from the internet to install in feisty?
<_4strO> nino: no
<nino> i dont see it in adept
<boyke> what should i do then?
<nino> do i need to ad sources for firefox then?
<_4strO> boyke: did you see a file like colortab ...
<boyke> no
<boyke> i only see 2 files
<boyke> flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<_4strO> boyke: open a konsole and type firefox in it
<_4strO> you will have an error message
<boyke> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<GuHHH> can someone please give me the libapache-mod-php5 package?
<_4strO> xavito: you're under ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<_4strO> nino: sudo apt-cache search firefox
<xavito> _4strO, under Kubuntu 7.04 that's why I'm here...
<_4strO> xavito: ubuntu-restricted-extras seems to be for ubuntu that's why i ask :p
<nino> thnx!
<praecox> hey guys
<_4strO> nino: sudo apt-get install firefox
<praecox> anyone familiar with ALSA on Kubuntu?
<_4strO> (to install it)
<boyke> i think its not a plugin but its an extension
<praecox> my sound is very quiet here...
<xavito> _4strO, ohhh :| I didn't expect that... are there any kubuntu-restricted-extras :S ?
<_4strO> boyke: you're right
<Gabz> ubuntu-restircted-extras works fine in kubuntu
<alexicon> hiya
<alexicon> can someone tell me the best way to get java runtime env for the web browser?
<nino> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nino> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nino> is only available from another source
<Gabz> there is no kubuntu-restricted-extras
<_4strO> xavito: i just tryed but seems no
<_4strO> Gabz: http://pastebin.ca/455575
<xavito> I really think the problem is with java... everytime I try to install something I get the same error...
<_4strO> whenn he try to install the package
<Gabz> _4strO: yep all you do is  do as it says " apt-get -f install"
<boyke> i think i found a way to fix it
<_4strO> boyke: in .mozilla/firefox/ you have a directory like rfghrg24fsdsdf.defaut
<alexicon> is there a java package for web browsers in apt??
<boyke> asto its already been fix
<Gabz> his problem isn't ubuntu-restricted extras it's automatrix 2 is for ubuntu not kubuntu
<boyke> i just run my firefox in safe mode
<_4strO> boyke: :)
<boyke> and disable all the extensions
<boyke> thanks
<_4strO> boyke: you did it :)
<boyke> ya at last :)
<Gabz> alexicon: yes
<alexicon> whats that Gabz
<Gabz> alexicon: you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras which will include java 6 ... or search for java in adept
<alexicon> hrm
<_4strO> sun-java6-plugin
<alexicon> guess thats what you were talkin bout earlier, cant find ubuntu-restricted-extras on apt
<alexicon> sun java6...
<alexicon> i hate sun
* alexicon used to work for them
<alexicon> ive already got java installed, keep having to update this crap
* alexicon goes and takes her bitterness elsewhere
<_4strO> lol
<Gabz> alexicon: make sure you have multiverse and universe enabled
<alexicon> yeah been there... *sighs*
<Gabz> xavito: did sudo apt-get -f install fix your problem ?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open archives that are password-encrypted in Ark?
<xavito> Gabz: That would make me install python 2.4 and I'm running 2.5 by default isen't it ?
<hoppy> Hi all, had trouble getting wifi broadcom 4138 working with edgy if I upgrade to Feisty will it cause problems? Ta.
<Gabz> xavito: the problem you have is because you isntalled automatrix2 you can either fix the dependances it needs or uninstall automatrix 2
<Shaddox> How do I open a password-protected archive in Ark?
<Gabz> xavito: sorry automatix2
<xavito> Gabz: but won't that wrek my system ? I mean... how will automatix2 work without the dependencies ?
<Gabz> xavito:  well automatix2 can't work without it's dependences you fix that by in konsole sudo apt-get -f install
<darren> anyone got win xp  running in qemu ?
<_pedro> Hi everyone!
<_pedro> what was the page to paste several lines of text and not to do it here?
* flaccid looks at topic
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Gabz> xavito: i have to go you probably should   uninstall automatix2 then apt-get -f install to fix your java plugin problem then install automatix 2 again
<_pedro> that's it
<flaccid> get rid of automatix
<xavito> ok... thanks Gabz :D
<mastacreashun> hey people
<_pedro> Well, It was only to ask a question
<_pedro> I am now upgrading from Kubuntu edgy to feisty
<Kite_DH> hey guys, my question is: why does my java in firefox not work?
<Kite_DH> how to activate it
<_pedro> The process is still in progress but I am seeing in the console a message that I don't like very much
<_pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1142808842
<_pedro> Is there a problem with that?
<flaccid> the mdadm one is not
<flaccid> the whole thing is fine
<flaccid> its just trying to cp files that you don't have. its for if you had it set up before
<flaccid> and you don't have mdadm config coz you probably don't use raid or whatever
<_pedro> so it doesn't matter
<flaccid> nope
<_pedro> thanks
<flaccid> i would of had the same thing when i did the upgrade
<_pedro> certainly I am not pacient
<dark> how i can change kubuntu langue?
<_pedro> I should wait until the progress is over to ask
<_4strO> dar
<flaccid> if there was an error that is bad it should exit from that point with an error level
<_4strO> dark: systeme settings
<_pedro> When it is finish I have some doubts about beryl
<_pedro> until now, with edgy, I used nvidia driver beta and beryl from repositories
<_pedro> with the upgrade and the new alliance between beryl and compiz
<dark> _4strO: but i dont see my langu there
<_pedro> How will be the issue?
<dark> _4strO: it show that my langue is instaled there but i cant choise it from the list :(
<_4strO> dark: what is your language ?
<dark> _4strO: polish
<_4strO> dark: dpkg -l | grep kde-i18n-pl
<hoppy> DarkED: use adept to add kde-i18n-pl package then try system setting again
<_4strO> dark: is there giving you a line of result ?
<dark> _4strO: no
<DarkED> hmm, what's that package supposed to fix again? ;)
<_4strO> dark: sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-pl
<_4strO> DarkED: think it was a mistake, the message warent for you
<_4strO> werent
<_4strO> dark: then after installation you will able to chose the right language
<hoppy> DarkED: sorry message was for dark
<johnt> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dark> _4strO: and i have problem with monitor
<dark> _4strO: its weaving
<dark> _4strO: the screen is shakeing
<dark> _4strO: you know what i mean ?
<CrazyRobot> hello
<dark> _4strO: something wrong with refreshing :/
<dark> _4strO: and it is blured
<Cosmoboy> hi everyone!
<johnt> hi
<Cosmoboy> i've got a problem with podcast :/
<Cosmoboy> itunes podcast
<_4strO> dark: did you try to change the refreshing rate ?
<vespero> my kde don't automount usb disk ntfs
<Sogen> _4strO: yes
<Sogen> _4strO: and still same problem
<Sogen> _4strO: on gnome it was working good
<_4strO> weird
<johnt> <sogen> is it just kde that does the screen thing?
<Sogen> yes
<johnt> <sogen> Hmnn weird!!
<Sogen> :(
<_4strO> Sogen: you have both ubuntu and kubuntu on the same HD ?
<_4strO> Sogen: or in two different partition
<Sogen> same
<Sogen> i have ubuntu
<Sogen> but i instaled kde
<Sogen> for my ubuntu
<_4strO> Sogen: ok
<RosCo> why does my mouse dissappear after using coupleminutes of using kubuntu
<roconnor> How do I stop Kubuntu from automounting USB drives?
<StephZ> roconnor : kcontrol -> search for USB -> then advance and uncheck options
<jussi01> someone please tell me a good frontpage equivalent native to kde?
<flaccid> !info qanta
<ubotu> Package qanta does not exist in feisty
<StephZ> jussi : have you tried nvu?
<flaccid> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty
<jussi01> I was hoping they would be in the repos...
<StephZ> there is also kompozer
<Sesshoumaru> someone tell me how to automatic connect to my wireless router without a password
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roconnor> StephZ: Hmm, I disable medium application autostart after mount, but there doesn't seem to be an option for disabling the mounting itself.
<tolonuga> can someone recommend a wifi mini pci card with a very well working and 100% open source driver? the card I currently have neeeds ndiswrapper and I want to get rid of it.
<StephZ> reconnor : this is in hald i think
<StephZ> roconnor : sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 stop
<roconnor> StephZ: :) seems a bit heavy handed
<StephZ> roconnor :D
<johnt> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellblade> hi. do you know how can I activate the new icon launch effect in feisty? I upgraded from edgy but it doesn't work
<Toyd> install kiba-dock
<hellblade> can't find it in aptitude. isn't kiba dock a different panel app? I don't want that. I want the new kubuntu launch effect (icon zoom when I click an icon)
<StephZ> hell : did you try in kcontrol > icons > animated icons ?
<ForgeAus> moment of truth
<ForgeAus> checking my LiveCD ISO of feisty
<hellblade> StephZ> yes but that's not it:(
<RosCo> how do i get this mouse to work
<RosCo> ?
<RosCo> only laptops tabmouse works
<hellblade> which mouse?
<RosCo> usb
<hellblade> plug 'n play should work
<hellblade> what doesn't?
<RosCo> ?
<RosCo> lets try
<FeistyForge> nice artwork for kubuntu :)
<hellblade> what does lsusb outputs?
<FeistyForge> its got a nice neon-style logo  now :)
<RosCo> isusb?
<StephZ> LSUSB (lowercase)
<RosCo> where is lsusb
<hellblade> open a konsole windows and after pluging your mouse type "lsusb"
<hellblade> *window
<FeistyForge> oooh ARTS is causing a minor crash when it starts up but aside from that its working nicely
<tmbg> try whereis lsusb ;)
<RosCo> it says its on device 003?
<RosCo> bus001 device 003
<darren> how do you reboot qemu ?
<FeistyForge> darren just a guess... control alt insert? maybe? if not check google
<hellblade> i cant really help you right now cause i gtg, but if you can't make it work from the help in here i'd suggest you to search goole for a howto and/or post in ubuntuforums
<hellblade> bb peeps. have a nice day
<RosCo> thans
<RosCo> k
<ForgeAus> wow I should quit here
<ForgeAus> or there
<ForgeAus> hehe one forge is enough!
<FeistyForge> its like talking to myself only weirder
<debian> hiya
<kerric> hi there
<debian> hi
<kerric> can any one help me with installing wide screen?
<debian> only kubuntu usr?
<kerric> i had allready typed apt-get install 915resolution
<kerric> and still i can't set 1280x800
<kerric> kerric@karolek:~$ apt-cache search 915resolution
<kerric> 915resolution - resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset
<sylvisj> kerric: may want to restart your pc.
<StephZ> kerric did you try a sudo apt-reconfigure your xserver ?
<sylvisj> kerric: I had to do so in order to get X to see the new resolutions.
<blackjack> sorry..
<blackjack> i have istalled kubuntu festy
<blackjack> i have istalled kubuntu feisty
<kerric> ok, so, i'll try restart
<kerric> thx
<debian> lots of problems kubuntu festy
<blackjack> it connect to internet but konqueror don't open internet pages...!!
<debian> cudnt install korean locale yet
<blackjack> how i can do..??
<debian> does anybody know abt "usplash" err?
<StephZ> black>did it works with firefox?
<blackjack> is not istalled..!
<StephZ> and if you ping a wesite does it work ?
<blackjack> and i haven't any cd's!
<blackjack> yes ping run...
<debian> stephz yes ,,, networking had no problem
<blackjack> also irc...!
<blackjack> now i'm connect..!!
<StephZ> black : oh ok/ it's only a konqueror pb then ?
<blackjack> yes...!!
<RosCo> where can i find plug n play files?
<xavito> Hey guys, anyone knows any application to correct errors on my harddrive ? Everytime I boot it tells me the filesystem is NOT clean... help please ?
<debian> looking for MSN client on kubuntu,,, has any info?
<blackjack> do you think debian etch 4.0 is better then kubuntu feisty???
<StephZ> debian -> kopete
<debian> kopete?
<debian> a chat client?
<xavito> get aMSN 0.97 it's available to feisty now :D and it rocks
<StephZ> xavito -> fsck
<debian> aMSN...
<xavito> thanks StephZ :D
<debian> availble on apt-get
<StephZ> honnestly i prefer kopete
<debian> ahha..
<StephZ> (you can IRC,.... at the same time )
<debian> both kopete and aMSN....
<debian> k, i'll try get
<blackjack> do you think debian etch 4.0 is better then kubuntu feisty???
<blackjack> ...?
<jay__> How do you resume a download with bittorrent if the client closed accidentally?
<debian> thanx xavito...
<debian> installed aMSN
<xavito> no prob debian :)
<xavito> amsn has very nice features and you should get some plugins debian ! get them on amsn.sf.net on the plugins page
<debian> blackjack...
<debian> were u there?
<blackjack> ...
<blackjack> i'm here..!
<debian> did u recommand me somethin?
<debian> debian 4.0?
<debian> ubuntu etch 4.0... right?
<debian> im using kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop
<debian> ?
<blackjack> debian etch 4.0 or kubuntu feisty...!!
<blackjack> i have to use for 3d...maya renderman..:!!
<debian> kubuntu feisty... now
<debian> ver. 7.04
<blackjack> yes..!
<debian> but helpless to my laptop
<robbbbbb> whats the difference between sudo and sudo su? :)
<debian> sudo... super user
<debian> #sudo su -
<debian> and enter password
<crazy_bus> I would like to listen to a audiobook off one of the many payforsites on the internet.  However all the ones I've seen require the use of itunes or a special player in order to use their drm.  Is there anyway to get a linux player to play there or is there a shop with audio with no drm?
<debian> then u can log on root
<StephZ> debian : just >su and you can log as root
<debian> no
<debian> su -
<StephZ> sudo is for a single action as root
<robbbbbb> ahh
<robbbbbb> oki thanks :)
<chijin> crazy_bus: i'd rather look for a shop with no drm, than look for a player that understands drm
<blenheim> I have kinda problems installing feisty fawn...
<darren> dam it  my winxp keeps jamming  in qemu
<StephZ> blen : what kind of pb?
<blenheim> When i try to run it from cd it jams and won't go on. It doesn't even start X...
<blenheim> and I tried to update it straight with adept and x stopped working...
<StephZ> you tried update with a live cd ?
<blenheim> kubuntu 7.04 desktop i386 cd image
<darren> DOES ANYONE SEE MY TEXT ?
<blenheim> yep
<StephZ> you should try to reconfigure your xserver
<blenheim> hmm
<darren> me?
<blenheim> where could i found documentation for how to conf xserver from scratch
<StephZ> you just type in a konsole : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blenheim> ok
<blenheim> as you can quess i'm not so familiar with these things... but whole life time to learn
<StephZ> blen : everyone has started one day
<blenheim> True
<StephZ> just a question : did the fesity install was ok or not ?
<blenheim> It seemed to be ok, no a single errorwindow
<StephZ> and the xserver went black after reboot
<blenheim> it just won't start xserver if trying and it gives you just plain console
<blenheim> when started
<StephZ> what's your videocard?
<blenheim> Ati 9250
<blenheim> radeon
<blenheim> makes things simple...
<StephZ> did you try dpkg-reconfigure?
<boyke> hallo
<blenheim> nope, lost my nerves and installed 6.10 to other disk :)
<boyke> can anybody help me how to chmod 75
<blenheim> I've gotta try it when i reboot
<_4strO> boyke: chmod --help
<StephZ> ok goof lock belnheim
<_4strO> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<blenheim> StephZ: thanks, i need all that luck
<_4strO> blenheim: you just made a fresh install of feisty?
<blenheim> yep
<boyke> i cannot find it how to chmod 775
<James_Mc_Gregor> chmod 775 <file>
<James_Mc_Gregor> sudo if file's owner is root
<debian> hello again
<debian> ...
<robbbbbb> does someone know how to change the password of kwallet? :F
<debian> anyone who knows adding locale?
<debian> language...
<_4strO> debian: search i18 in adept
<debian> i18?
<debian> k..
<_4strO> blenheim: and whenn you boot the liveCD no pb ?
<blenheim> no, when i try to boot the liveCD then it jams
<blenheim> it won't go on
<_4strO> :/
<StephZ> debian : apt-get install kde-i18n-ko
<_4strO> blenheim: when did you download your liveCD ?
<blenheim> Yesterday
<debian> oh
<debian> i c
<debian> kde-i18n-ko, for x-windows?
<StephZ> debian : x-windows?
<debian> i meant the fonts are KDE?
<StephZ> yes
<debian> thanx i'll try to get that
<StephZ> then you have to change your language in kcontrol (and logout if i remember)
<blenheim> _4strO: has there been some faulty live packages then?
<debian> now installing
<leleobhz> hello all!
<leleobhz> how can i rum on kubuntu the proprietary hardware detection?
<StephZ> blen : you should try with the alternate install cd
<blenheim> Yeah, i figured it out that it might work
<_4strO> blenheim: nop
<debian> stephZ,,, what is the "usplash"?
<debian> an err ocurred named "usplash"
<rstanca> weird problem, after a reboot kdm wont let me log in, every time press enter it just restarts X server, found nothing in kdm.log messages or xorg.log
<StephZ> debian : usplash is the logo you get when you boot
<debian> grub splash?
<StephZ> debian : after the grub
<debian> ...?
<StephZ> debian : usplash is the image you get after grub
<StephZ> debian : so i consider your error as minor
<_4strO> rstanca: did you install something particular ?
<debian> y, i c
<debian> no matter with the KDE language
<rstanca> _4strO: no
<leleobhz> noone know?
<Murganhjga> yo ubuntu_
<StephZ> leleohbez: this is in the ubuntu package i think
<rstanca> aaaa crap, somthing in syslog Apr 24 14:43:25 kubuntu kdm_greet[5144] : Can't open default user face
<rstanca> Apr 24 14:43:32 kubuntu kdm_greet[5144] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<debian> successed to add a language... ^_^
<debian> however, .,,,, -_-;
<StephZ> debian : cool
<debian> do u know the convert key?
<StephZ> debian : the what?
<debian> English to Korean ... convert
<debian> keyboad
<debian> shift+space like redhat?
<StephZ> not sure about your request but you can try to launch gucharmap
<debian> guchamap...
<StephZ>   guchaRmap
<debian> i c
<rstanca> --reinstall kdm, then --purge kdm and install again, same :( what should i do next?
<StephZ> rstanca : try install gdm ?
<debian> thanx rstanca and stephz
<rstanca> StephZ: funny :P
<jarn> After installing to Feisty, X seems to be ignoring my Xorg.conf file.
<jarn> I only have three resolutions enabled, and yet a lot of them show up when I type xrandr - and none of them is the one I want.
<StephZ> rstanca: did you try dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<rstanca> StephZ: yes
<jarn> I want 1280x960@85 and the highest refresh rade it shows for that resolution is 1280x960@85
<Hobbsee> jarn: er, reread?
<pollyo> Hello
<blenheim> hello
<debian> hi blenheim
<leleobhz> 09:02:12 < Xyc0> leleobhz: enable desktop effects and watch                                                                        _Lockee
<leleobhz> how to do this in kubuntu
<pollyo> Anyone know what the requirements of setting up a system to login over a network would be?
<pollyo> I have an old machine with 64 megs of ram and wanted to use it to connect over the network to my main machine.  Would that work?
<pestilence> pollyo: you can accomplish that with NIS
<pollyo> I could use the applications on the main computer.
<pollyo> pestilence: NIS?
<pollyo> !nis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<debian> kinda network sharing?
<pestilence> pollyo: it allows you to share a password file over the network
<debian> i also want to do that service
<pestilence> or any other configuration file, for that matter
<pollyo> pestilence: I want to run the application on the "main" computer or server and simply have an Xterminal login or share the computer?
<debian> but haven't find yet
<jarn> Hobbsee: ?
<jarn> Hobbsee: What do you mean "reread"?
<pollyo> I do not think that I could run a decent system on 64 megs of ram.
<pestilence> pollyo: oh, well you could do that with X forwarding... ssh -X
<Hobbsee> jarn: apparently you want the resolution you already have...
<debian> 64mb... hmmm
<pollyo> pestilence: What are the basics I would need for X forwarding.
<pestilence> pollyo: X installed on both machines
<pestilence> and ssh
<debian> i guess 256mb
<pestilence> e.g.  ssh -X machine2
<pestilence> then type "xterm"
<debian> startx ... cant got into x?
<jarn> Hobbsee: Yes, but I want a higher refresh rate.
<pollyo> pestilence: If it was on my own network would I need ssh?
<jarn> Hobbsee: I want 85 and X will only let me use 54, even though 85 is in my conf file.
<pestilence> pollyo: it's the easiest and most secure way, and unless your machines are rediculously slow it will work great.
<pollyo> pestilence: Ok
<pollyo> pestilence: I'll look into it.  Is there a distribution that would work best on such a low amount of ram?  Would that be a thin client?
<StephZ> pollyo ->a minimal install of k/ubuntu + icewm will be great
<pestilence> pollyo: or xubuntu
<Hobbsee> jarn: ahh.  you didnt say that :P
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<pollyo> pestilence: What does xubuntu install for the windows system?
<pestilence> pollyo: actually, if you are gonna go with icewm, i would suggest using the server/minimal install disk and then installing icewm
<debian> first heard of xubuntu....-_-
<pestilence> pollyo: xubuntu installs the XFCE desktop, which you will find is quite nice.
<StephZ> i have xubuntu 128mo and it's a bit slow
<pollyo> I'll have to look into both icewm and xfce
<bosnix> hi everyone. i just installed kubuntu 7.04 earlier today and I'm trying to figure out how to get those cool 3D desktop efffects going. I installed a couple of baryl related packages I found in the add/remove apps but I dont know what more needs to be done. any tips?
<pollyo> The server ubuntu installs the minimum system?
<pestilence> pollyo: yes.
<StephZ> pollyo : yes
<pollyo> Ok.
<pollyo> I guess I'll start with that.
<pestilence> pollyo: use that, then apt-get install icewm....that will require minimal resources
<pollyo> pestilence: Is icewm less resource hungery in comparison to XFCE?
<pestilence> pollyo: yes
<pollyo> Ok. Thank you
<pestilence> pollyo: or fluxbox.  i personally prefer fluxbox.
<ForgeAus> fluxbox is nice and simple
<rstanca> StephZ: _4strO: found the issue, /home was 100% full :D thanks for your help
<ForgeAus> gives a professional feel to it somehow too
<ForgeAus> WindowMaker isn't too bad either
<StephZ> rstanca : cool / it happened to me once ....
<pollyo> Is there a package that will install a login over network and X windows application?
<pollyo> Without all the extras that will not be needed?
<pestilence> pollyo: if you install icewm, it will install X.  then install ssh-server on the remote machine, and you will be set.
<debian> have to reboot
<debian> come again
<pestilence> you may also want to look into NX
<pollyo> pestilence: Ok.  I'm already set with the ssh server.
<pestilence> but that is more complicated
<pollyo> pestilence: Ok.  I'll start with the server ubuntu and icewm.
<pollyo> Thank you all for the suggestions.
<orak3l> why is there no documentation in eclipse? i ve installed all from repositorys :(
<pollyo> Now to download the server cd.
<StephZ> leleobhz : still here?
<Hobbsee> orak3l: man eclipse?
<jarn> Hobbsee: Yes, I did say that.
<jarn> Hobbsee: Oh wait, I did but I typoed. :P
<pollyo> They have an option for computers with less than 256 meg of ram anyone familiar with that?
<Hobbsee> jarn: heh, yes :D
<pollyo> The download page doesn't appear to support torrents.
<Hobbsee> pollyo: should do.  they must be harder to find...
<pollyo> I'm downloading ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> pollyo: oh.  pick your mirror first, then pick the torrent
<pollyo> Hobbsee: Where would I find the torrent?  It appears to be simply downoading from ftp or http on the ubuntu site.  Doe they have a link for torrents on ubuntu's site?
<Ahmadinejad> aldin:
<Hobbsee> pollyo: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Hobbsee> pollyo: pick your location first
<aldin> Ahmadinejad, say
<StephZ> pollyo : what do you want to download?
<Hobbsee> [22:18]  <pollyo> I'm downloading ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<pollyo> StephZ: The server version.
<StephZ> ok
<humbolto> which player could I use as an alternative to playing system sounds through arts? aplay does not seem to support OGG.
<Hobbsee> alsa?
<pollyo> The standard download is slow I was looking to see if there was a torrent download.  I'm going to check out that kubuntu download page.
<Ahmadinejad> aldin: Join: #PM-aldin
<Ahmadinejad> /J #PM-aldin
<blenheim> there should be torrent file for that
<Ahmadinejad> for pm
<Ahmadinejad> for i cant pm people on this server
<ForgeAus> get kubuntu isntead! :) its nicer :) imho
<humbolto> Hobbsee: alsa is the sound card driver. ARTS uses alsa. aplay uses ALSA. but ALSA by itself does not support any decoding (neither mp3 nor OGG)
<ForgeAus> (okok well its the same just kde instead of gnome, but most people here know that
<humbolto> how can I play my file through gstreamer?
<humbolto> is there a console way?
<pollyo> What is the difference between the server version and the alternate install?
<Hobbsee> humbolto: er, good point
<ForgeAus> humbolto, does: gstreamer filename work?
<humbolto> ForgeAus: there is not gstreamer command
<StephZ> server :for server / alternate comes with direct intall (no livecd, OEM install)
<StephZ> it depends what you want
<ForgeAus> ok some audio player apps have a console, in there you can probably do media commands, also check adept for gstreamer to see if theres a curses/ncurses (ala cli) tool for it
<orak3l> is it possible to pick servers from a list like in mIRC with konversation?
<ForgeAus> other than that its unlikely
<ForgeAus> orak, you kinda have to build it but yes
<ForgeAus> the initial window that opens is a server window you can select the server from
<ForgeAus> and connect, so that works like mirc's server list
<ForgeAus> but you ahve to build it manually
<ForgeAus> (ie add servers to it)
<ForgeAus> unless theres a file it saves it to somewhere... I havn't gone looking for one
<ForgeAus> (but I highly doubt if there is that it would be called servers.ini :) lol
<ForgeAus> you could always copy paste individual entries of a downloaded servers.ini from mirc anyway (its just a text file)
<pollyo> BBL
<ForgeAus> or you could browse the web to discover some irc servers that may not even be on the list!
<ForgeAus> (servers.ini is in no way a definitive list of all existent irc servers)
<humbolto> I want to use "gst-launch playbin uri=file:///uri" to play my system notifications. what is the %xy var for the file uri?
<icecruncher> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<koriel> I have a laptop and when booting grup freezed in grub loading, please wait...so I'm booting from a rescue cd and I got a buffer I/O on device sda logical block 1,2,3 ..etc..the hd led is always on...is my hd dead?
<mrcreativity> im having a serious problems with my video display
<mrcreativity> after the kbuntu splash screen, everything comes up garbled
<mrcreativity> is there anything i can do
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me out?
<mrcreativity> i have an nvdia 6600 gt card
<mrcreativity> please someone
<tibbar> can some one help me fix this error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". Im using kubuntu 7.04
<koriel> u need some packages
<tibbar> what packages?
<koriel> 7.04..is it a stable release?
<mc__> koriel: yes it is
<Gabz> mrcreativity: which driver are you useing ?
<koriel> mc__: check libc6-dev-i386
<koriel> and libc6-i386 too
<tibbar> koriel: I think so came out past friday
<tibbar> koriel: I get this error when I try compile wine, if that helps
<koriel> tibbar: yeah, I remember reading it in the ubuntu forums
<mc__> koriel: why?
<koriel> mc__: what u mean?
<mc__> koriel: you said i should check libc6-dev-i386
<koriel> check if you have it...
<JuJuBee> How can I debug why sendmail is not working?
<koriel> if not sudo apt-get it
<koriel> JuJuBee: tail -f /var/log/mail.err
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<koriel> probably is the hostname issue
<koriel> anyway got to go buy a new hard disk...there goes 200 euros...stupid computers
<JuJuBee> koriel : nothing shows up when I use a php mail function...  I thought php mail used sendmail?
<koriel> stupid question but is sendmail running?
<koriel> also check /var/log/mail.log
<koriel> you may have usefull messages ther
<koriel> e
<JuJuBee> My bad, looks like sendmail not running.
<JuJuBee> Whish those needles weren't so damn small...
<darren> anyonE?
<Tm_T> sorry, don't know who "anyonE" is
<Tm_T> who or what
<darren> u know wnything about xp on unbuntu ?
<Tm_T> er?
<SkyblastAtWork> hehe, the whole point of using Ubuntu is to not use XP ;)
<Tm_T> SkyblastAtWork: false
<Tm_T> SkyblastAtWork: that's just extra
<darren> yes,  but i need xp for some progs
<SkyblastAtWork> Yes, thanks for your correction.
<Tm_T> darren: just say what exactly is your problem and we'll try to help :)
<darren> thanks
<darren> ive installed  qemu
<darren> and i have now saved win xp in emu
<darren> so now
<Gabz> vmware is the other option
<sivaji> my feisty cant handle dvd ple tell me the plugin to support dvd
<darren> xp loads up  but stops at the login   because its trying to validate the software
<SkyblastAtWork> Do you have the XP virtual machine networked?
<darren> i think that is the problem
<darren> but i dont know how to do that
<darren> networks stuff on linux  baffles me
<darren> the pop up says this
<darren> a problem is peventing windows from accurately checking the license for this computer
<darren> so  i gather  that its trying to go online to check the license
<SkyblastAtWork> Yeah, no internet will cause that error.
<darren> dam
<SkyblastAtWork> I don't know about qemu. Maybe someone else does.
<darren> what program do u use?
<SkyblastAtWork> I use vmware server, though and it works great. You might want to try that .
<darren> is it open source?
<SkyblastAtWork> I'm afraid not, but it does work well.
<darren> hmm
<darren> have u got xp running on it ?
<SkyblastAtWork> I have 2000 running
<SkyblastAtWork> as well as a few misc Linux distros
<blenheim> dangf
<blenheim> it workd a little while but then it did crush again
<darren> why ?
<darren> i mean
<darren> cool
<darren> did the win  version  be stable ?
<darren> which vmware u have ?
<SkyblastAtWork> It's about as stable as it would be on a real machine. I've had no problems caused by the virtualization(other than it not being totally native speed of course)
<SkyblastAtWork> I use VMWare Server, the free one
<blenheim> I tried to set up two screens and that is where x said it was too much for it
<blenheim> I restarted it and it didn't come up again
<darren> i thpough u had to pay for it ?
<blenheim> after boot it said that error, no device found or something
<SkyblastAtWork> There are some versions of VMWare you pay for, such as workstation and gsx server, but VMWare Server is available at no cost. You do have to fill out a little form to get a serial number for it, though
<flaccid> SkyblastAtWork: where do you do that
<darren> wow
<darren> which one do i get  for ubuntu   i mean the file type ?
<Skrot> Hi, where is the "Restricted Devices Manager"-tool located in kubuntu?
<SkyblastAtWork> darren: Here's a good guide on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<darren> wow  thannk u
<Kazade_> whats the difference between vmware server and vmware player? are they the same thing? vmware player doesnt allow creation of vms does vmware server?
<darren> thats ok   my kubuntu  didnt install the player
<darren> lol
<Gabz> Skrot: if you find out tell me
<Skrot> I've seen numerous people ask the same question the last couple of days..
<Skrot> Makes me wonder if it even exists in kubuntu
<beanie> does anybody know if thunderbird2 comes into the kubuntu-reps?
<Gabz> beanie: it's not there yet i don't think
<beanie> :(((
<flaccid> !find thunderbird
<darren> im downloading the vm  now
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird, mozilla-thunderbird-dev, mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, mozilla-thunderbird-inspector, mozilla-thunderbird-typeaheadfind (and 48 others)
<flaccid> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<beanie> thats thunderbird 1.5
<flaccid> i guess thats not thunderbird2
<flaccid> indeed it is beanie. so no.
<beanie> i want tb2
<flaccid> well go and d/l it then
<Gabz> Skrot: i don't think it does...
<Skrot> well that sucks..
<beanie> flaccid: i dont like installing apps without the packagemanager :(
<beanie> is der a deb?
<beanie> tb2 is not as .deb avbailable
<flaccid> if there was a deb, it would probably be in the repos
<Gabz> Skrot: found it
<beanie> :(((((((((((((
<flaccid> so you will need to build
<Skrot> nice! Where?
<Gabz> Skrot: in konsole type sudo restricted-manager
<SkyblastAtWork> Thunderbird 2 came out after the repos froze, unfortunately
<beanie> flaccid: ok :((((((((((((
<beanie> tb2 will only be in gutsy?
<flaccid> beanie: venture into the unknown and compile
<SkyblastAtWork> Is there not a binary tar.gz available for Thunderbird like there is in Firefox?
<sivaji> what is clipboard?
<flaccid> im looking now
<beanie> SkyblastAtWork: yes it is. but it doesnt recognize my profile
<Skrot> Gabz: Not even installed here..
<StephZ> how can i launch for example kpdf on my KDE from tty1 ?
<Gabz> Skrot: i actaully think i went to the effort to install it
<flaccid> yeah builds: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/2.0.0.0/releasenotes/#contributedbuilds
<david> hi there, i have an ralink (rt61), set up as ra0. i have noticed that in ifconfig that it periodically has collisions. is this normal?
<Gabz> Gabz: so i don't think it's installed in kubuntu by default
<flaccid> beanie: recognise you profile
<Gabz> Skrot: see upper post to myself :S
<tolonuga> hi. does anyone have a fresh (k)ubuntu installation? can you type "mount" and tell me if /proc/bus/usb is mounted on your system or not?
<ubuntu__> halo
<Skrot> Gabz: weak. But it worked nice
<ubuntu__> im new on linux
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me how to edit grub
<blenheim> ubuntu__: you're not alone... :D
<Gabz> Skrot: very weak kubuntu gets the short stick too much...
<ubuntu__> so we cannot edit grub?
<Skrot> indeed, Gabz
<StephZ> ubuntu_> it's in /boot/grub/menu.list
<flaccid> ubuntu__: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu__> ow
<ubuntu__> ok i will try
<flaccid> StephZ: stop being such a good helper :p
<ubuntu__> but my grub is  damage
<ubuntu__> can i fix it
<StephZ> lol@flaccid
<beanie> grub-install
<flaccid> define damage
<ubuntu__> i cannot boot
<david> no one uses a ralink wireless card?
<david> crazy
<flaccid> ubuntu__: whats the error
<ubuntu__> error 15
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> there is an update grub binary or scrkpt, StephZ you remember?
<ubuntu__> i think it cannot run grub
<SkyblastAtWork> update-grub?
<flaccid> ubuntu__: look up grub error 15 and see what that error is
<ubuntu__> how?
<flaccid> SkyblastAtWork: something like that
<ubuntu__> where can i find that?
<SkyblastAtWork> ubuntu__: sudo update-grub in a terminal
<SkyblastAtWork> see if that helps any
<ubuntu__> i boot with live cd
<ubuntu__> no grub directory find
<ubuntu__> i run fsck before
<ubuntu__> and my electrical is shut down
<ubuntu__> then i must restart my pc and thats how it started
<flaccid> error 15 looks like missing menu.lst
<flaccid> or other grub files
<flaccid> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591
<ubuntu__> so i must re install the kubuntu?
<Briareos1> hi! i have 3 audio devices in my computer - where/how can i tell mozilla firefox to use (eg.) the 2nd?
<flaccid> ubuntu__: like i said see the link
<aspedia> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<flaccid> ubuntu__: what does file /boot/grub/menu.lst return?
<ubuntu__> ok thank
<ubuntu__> i boot with live cd
<ubuntu__> flaccid i dont get it
<blenheim> but if you try to look from the disk
<flaccid> i don't understand you ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> it doesnt have any folder yet cause im booting with live cd
<Gabz> !KB
<ubotu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<ubuntu__> please tell me how to get do /boot/grub/menulist
<Gabz> !kb
<ubotu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<ubuntu__> but my grub isnt work i think
<StephZ> ubuntu_ did you try fsck /dev/hda1
<ubuntu__> in terminal >stephz
<ubuntu__> ?
<StephZ> yep
<ubuntu__> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006
<ubuntu__> no such directory
<StephZ> ubuntu_
<ubuntu__> ya
<StephZ> where is your ubuntu distro installed?
<ubuntu__> in /sda2
<ubuntu__> i mean
<ubuntu__> in /sda3
<StephZ> fsck /dev/sda
<StephZ> oups
<StephZ> fsck /dev/sda2
<ubuntu__> same thing happens
<StephZ> you can also try /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda2
<SkyblastAtWork> What happens when you try sda3?
<ubuntu__> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<StephZ> do it as su
<StephZ> sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda2
<flaccid> soz, im back.
<flaccid> yeah the reasone before ubuntu__ is becausse of livecd. you would have to mount. but you don't need to as StephZ has shown the solution using a param for grub-install
<ubuntu__> flaccid please tell me how can i get access to hdd
<ubuntu__> stephz
<ubuntu__> it same thing happens
<StephZ> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<flaccid> ubuntu__: if you fix grub you should be able to boot if the entry is right in menu.lst and the install is ok
<Murganhjga> ubuntu__ ?
<flaccid> but you can mount as StephZ advises **
<darren> dam the vm isnt working
<StephZ> flaccid ;-)
<flaccid> you might wanna mount to /mnt/something
<Murganhjga> ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu__> this is what happens special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> wich would make sense
<flaccid> what does file /dev/sda2 return?
<ubuntu__> no such file or directory
<salaah> can someone please help me with my display driver? i have an nvidia,
<salaah> i tried updating it using the repositories but that messed up the display
<flaccid> ubuntu__: pastebin ls /dev | grep sda
<ubuntu__> i give up so i must reinstall kubuntu now
<ubuntu__> i guess
<mrcreativity> anyone?
<flaccid> patience
<mrcreativity> i just reinstalled kubuntu
<ubuntu__> command not found
<ubuntu__> mrcreativity i used nvidia
<SkyblastAtWork> !pastebin | ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> too
<ubotu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrcreativity> ubuntu__: on kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> ya
<SkyblastAtWork> I think he might have tried to use pastbin as a command
<flaccid> which command
<flaccid> you should have ls and grep..
<mrcreativity> i need helpo with kubuntu
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu__> all come up with command not found
<mrcreativity> can someone help me out? i tried updating thru adept the last time and it messed up my display
<SkyblastAtWork> ls /dev comes up as command not found ?
<SkyblastAtWork> LS /DEV ?
<ubuntu__> i used add/remove program to install nvidia
<flaccid> pastebin fdisk -l then ubuntu__
<SkyblastAtWork> mrcreativity: I don't have an nvidia card, but have you looked at your xorg.conf after it messes up to see if you can see anything wrong?
<ubuntu__> pastebin?
<SkyblastAtWork> Maybe it's not detecting the right resolutions
<pagan_> eloo
<mrcreativity> SkyblastAtWork: i dont have enough expericne in linux to check my xorg,conf and see if anything is wrong.
<ubuntu__> pastebin command not found
<SkyblastAtWork> ubuntu__: pastebin is a site to put the results so you do not flood the channel
<SkyblastAtWork> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SkyblastAtWork> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> OK, sendmail is running... I am new to this.  I guess I need to use domain name?
<flaccid> JuJuBee: what are you going on about?
<JuJuBee> unable to qualify my own domain name (localhost) -- using short name
<ubuntu__> i type fdisk -l
<ubuntu__> and nothing happeng it come up with a prompt
<JuJuBee> Trying to get sendmail running on my laptop so I can use it to test web stuff... I use php mail() for some apps.
<JuJuBee> Don't want to have to upload to production server just to test..
<flaccid> JuJuBee: you can google that. you need to set your canonical host name up correctly - not use localhost
<SkyblastAtWork> ubuntu__: What about sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> ubuntu__: sorry. sudo fdisk -l
<JuJuBee> K, I will google that, I didn't know where to start looking.
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<ubuntu__> where can i paste the result?
<flaccid> JuJuBee: its very common. its on google. otherwise #sendmail . set the hostname of the box to a FQDN
<SkyblastAtWork> ubuntu__: pastebin
<flaccid> ubuntu__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ginja_Ninja> I have installed the spca5xx package. How do i build, or load that as a module ?
<flaccid> Ginja_Ninja: its a kernel mod iirc
<flaccid> depmod spca5xx maybe
<SkyblastAtWork> sudo modprobe spca5xx ?
<flaccid> oops yeah modprobe
<ubuntu__> error
<ubuntu__> unknown host
<Ginja_Ninja> Thanks all. It says spca5xx not found.
<Ginja_Ninja> On a second look, the package is spca5xx-source
<Ginja_Ninja> can i build the module ?
<flaccid> yeah read the doc for it
<Ginja_Ninja> excuse my noobness
<flaccid> README or INSTALL in the / of the package
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !Feisty Repository
<Ginja_Ninja> flaccid: thanks for your time. Just one last Q, were are the packages stored, so i can go hunt the readme ?
<Scott_> can someone tell me how to find out which version of kubuntu is installed?
<chino> if im using kdm and i have xubuntu installed as well... can i have it so i can pick xfce or kde at login ?
<flaccid> Ginja_Ninja: i don't know what you downloaded
<flaccid> !info spca5xx
<ubotu> Package spca5xx does not exist in feisty
<Ginja_Ninja> flaccid: i simply used the Adept Manager
<darren> anyone know vmware ?
<SkyblastAtWork> !info spca5xx-source
<ubotu> spca5xx-source: source for the spca5xx driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 192 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Ginja_Ninja> i have fiesty
<darren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<flaccid> oh yeah i forgot the -source. much stoned.
<SkyblastAtWork> darren: I do.
<darren> hey  i tried installing it
<flaccid> Ginja_Ninja: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=spca5xx-source&version=edgy&arch=all
<darren> the first part was ok
<darren> but
<darren> when trying to install vmware server console  it doesnt complete
<Ginja_Ninja> flaccid: Thanks
<Ginja_Ninja> Everyone help is greatly appreciated
<flaccid> np. Ginja_Ninja: so usr/share/doc/spca5xx-source/README*
<dasnipa> flaccid, thats what she said
<flaccid> dasnipa: sorry?
<SkyblastAtWork> darren: What error message do you get if any?
<dasnipa> flaccid, no, i was just making a dumb stab at your nickname
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> actually im "best in the world"
<darren> you know that website  u gave me
<flaccid> dasnipa: its from a grinspoon song.
<darren> i folowed up until the vmware server mui    it wouldnt do    sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<flaccid> what was the error
<SkyblastAtWork> Are you installing on Feisty?
<darren> yes
<SkyblastAtWork> Did you follow the specific Feisty instructions? They are different than Edgy and Dapper
<darren> yes i did
<SkyblastAtWork> okay, and what happened when you tried to do ./vmware-install.pl ? Anything or did it error out immediately?
<darren> nothing happened
<SkyblastAtWork> No text on the screen?
<darren> no
<darren> see  if u look at the webpage
<darren> i am now down were it says installation note,   just above  vmware server
<darren> it says my vmware server is istalled but not config correctly
<SkyblastAtWork> did you do the reconfigure parts at the bottom and restart the vmware init.d?
<shmoolik> helllo
<shmoolik> Ktorrent download very slowly on my machine
<darren> yes
<SkyblastAtWork> hmmmm
<shmoolik> i checked the pots tetting and stuff ... and it isi all okay
<SkyblastAtWork> What does running vmware in a terminal output?
<shmoolik> so i need to check anouther thingy ???
<darren> what do i type for that ?
<SkyblastAtWork> just go into a terminal and type vmware
<darren> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<darren> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<darren> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<SkyblastAtWork> hmmm
<SkyblastAtWork> okay, do sudo vmware-config.pl
<darren> tried that  but wont let me in
<SkyblastAtWork> What does it say for that?
<darren> hang on  it just let me in
<darren> im in
<darren> its asking about icons
<darren> u know when i downloaded the program, i svaed it to  the desktop
<darren> would this dont anything to cause probs?
<SkyblastAtWork> Don't worry about that. The install puts all the files in the right place
<icecruncher> what is the java plugin for ff, or can you install it in the browser?
<SkyblastAtWork> you can pretty much answer the defaults to the questions
<monteslu> question: I did an install of ubuntu, then installed kde aftewards through synaptic... do I essentially have kubuntu? Seems like gnome has things that kde doesn't like the tool to install Nvidia drivers
<roter_kobold> hello
<darren> i did that
<darren> ill hit enter through it all then   brb
<icecruncher> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> monteslu: yeah
<darren> ohh  i dont think i have xinetd
<SkyblastAtWork> monteslu: Yeah, Kubuntu doesnt have the restricted drivers manager. If you installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, you have Kubuntu
<flaccid> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 131 kB, installed size 360 kB
<monteslu> ok, thanks flaccid  and SkyblastAtWork
<flaccid> you can install dat
<flaccid> np
<monteslu> ...so after 2 days with ubuntu(long time redhat/fedora user)... The only difference I can see is that synaptic is faster than yumex
<monteslu> I like it
<flaccid> lol
<to6ko> :)
<darren> ok  that wa sthe prob   i didnt have   xinetd
<SkyblastAtWork> I used to use Fedora Core. It was okay in it's time but I've found I like Debian and it's derivatives so much better
<darren> it completed  that part successfully
<flaccid> SkyblastAtWork: agreed
<SkyblastAtWork> darren: Now do sudo /etc/init.d/vmware restart
<SkyblastAtWork> then try running vmware
<trappist> any time I start a new connection of any kind (http, ssh etc.) the first try fails.  ssh's error message is resource temporarily unavailable.  always works on the 2nd try.  this happens since I rebooted with the new feisty kernel.  any ideas?
<monteslu> much larger user base of u/kubuntu as well it seems
<darren> dam it
<darren> ok  i restarted it
<darren> now what
<SkyblastAtWork> Try vmware in a terminal
<enemyz> what do I need to do to make amarok play mp3s? anyone?
<darren> its a bit slow
<icecruncher> anybody use Joomla?
<icecruncher> !mp3 | enemyz
<ubotu> enemyz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darren> but a vmware server console window poped up
<SkyblastAtWork> Yay
<SkyblastAtWork> enemyz: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<SkyblastAtWork> The Install MP3 support thing is broken it seems
<abattoir> enemyz: depends on which version of kubuntu you use, but libxine-extracodecs should pull down the right stuff most of the tims
<enemyz> Ty skayblast
<abattoir> *time
<SkyblastAtWork> if you are using Feisty
<SkyblastAtWork> I should have said that
<icecruncher> SkyblastAtWork: or libxine-extracodec
<icecruncher> *+s
<SkyblastAtWork> I didn't see that in the Feisty repos. Now it just had several different libxine packages. Is it still there?
<SkyblastAtWork> I know that was it for edgy
<abattoir> SkyblastAtWork: last i used, it was a dummy package which installed libxine1-ffmpeg
<darren> sky   do i create a new virtual machine ?
<abattoir> (for feisty, of course)
<SkyblastAtWork> ahhh
<SkyblastAtWork> yes darren
<darren> and i do typical instll ?
<SkyblastAtWork> Or you can do custom if you want certain specs
<SkyblastAtWork> Typical is usually okay
<darren> ill do typical,   gee  only second day  on ubuntu
<darren> lol
<darren> which net work connection would i selcet ?   i am behind a hardware firewall
<DaSkreech> Hmm what would prevent me from being able to tab complete a file name?
<SkyblastAtWork> I usually choose NAT because I don't want it to grab addresses from my network
<SkyblastAtWork> Depends on your needs really
<darren> whats is the most auto  one ?
<SkyblastAtWork> If you choose bridged, it will try to grab an address from your router
<darren> i dont even know what a nat s,  i just know my firewall allows for tat
<darren> lol
<darren> oh  my router isnt set for dhcp
<darren> i set it for static  i think
<SkyblastAtWork> use NAT then, will be much easier
<LM1> anyone here know what is up with feisty's networking issues?
<darren> should i select split disk in 2 g files ?
<darren> i dont think that would be good
<SkyblastAtWork> You don't really have to
<Gabz> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 24 2007, 14:36:43 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 5 hours 23 minutes
<SkyblastAtWork> That option is there more for Windows users
<darren> im creating the disk
<darren> yay
<darren> this is exciting
<darren> if i can get xp running,  then i will install spss
<SkyblastAtWork> spss?
<darren> it is a statistical analysis program  that psychologists use
<SkyblastAtWork> ahh
<icecruncher> lol
<Gabz> spss isn't used by mathematictions
<Gabz> r-cron is statiscss for real men
<darren> it can be
<darren> its applications are varieed
<Gabz> darren ok it's not used by the maths department at my university
<darren> time to fill up my glass  brb
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir!
<Murganhjga> abattoir ??
<darren> which uni u goto ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Murganhjga: That's someone's nickname
<Murganhjga> okay lol
<Gabz> darren:  newcastle australia
<darren> thats why
<darren> *giggles*
<Kubuntu> Is the driver for NVIDA GeForce fx 5500 safe to use? (feisty fawn)
<MilhousePunkRock> Kubuntu: Define: Safe to use
<darren> i first learnt spss  at university of western sydney
<darren> but now i am at sydneyuniversity  and they have it as well
<Gabz> darren:  the psychologists use it but not maths, my mum did psychology at nsw and she did fortran
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> I want to work in my mp3 player with amarok
<sharkp> How shall I do?
<Kubuntu> Are you sure it won't break X server?
<Gabz> darren arrh western sydney the guys which stole our pure mathematictions
<sharkp> I want to work in my mp3 player with amarok
<darren> lol
<sharkp> How shall I do?
<MilhousePunkRock> How does the remote desktop connection work, in general?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi!
<darren> dam i cant remeber where i got the serial
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Hey!
<Gabz> !mp3 | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ypsila> moin
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: What kind of player is it?
<sharkp> Gabz: I wasn't clear
<ypsila> Riddell: ping
<sharkp> I want to load music in the player with amaeok
<sharkp> *amarok
<sharkp> MilhousePunkRock: it's a Packardbell
<sharkp> 512 mb flash player
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: UMS? MTP?
<darren> hey  how do i enter the serial in the command line ?
<sharkp> ehm...what?
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: The protocol it uses?
<sharkp> I don't know...
<sharkp> I've formatted the computer
<sharkp> but before formatting I used amarok to upload songs on player
<sharkp> but I don't know how I have to set amarok
<piway> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<luc_> Salut a tous
<ferret_0567> Is karm actually useful?
<sharkp> salut,luc_
<ypsila> salut
<SkyblastAtWork> darren: Try this. do 'sudo su' in a terminal, then run vmware. Then uh... I thin it's under help where you can enter the serial number
<luc_> sincerement je n'ai jamais fait attention a ce client irc
<abattoir> !fr | luc_
<ubotu> luc_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<luc_> plaisir d'y  etre
<sharkp> MilhousePunkRock: don't you know how to help me?
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: I remember it's pretty self explanatory... Try generic media player to begin with...
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: I just launched Amarok here to have a look
<Kubuntu> How can I find out what graffics card I have?
<sharkp> Problem is that kubuntu read my player such as a normal pen drive
<ferret_0567> Kubuntu: you can try "lspci", there are other ways, to0o
<MilhousePunkRock> Kubuntu: Let me guess, because you want to set up beryl?
<Kubuntu> what is beryl?
<MilhousePunkRock> sharkp: Isn't that good enough?
<Toyd> gUys from me to the kubuntu community: http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntucartoonwe5.jpg
<Toyd> BERYL IS A DIAMOND
<sharkp> MilhousePunkRock: How shall I do?
<ferret_0567> Kubuntu: beryl might run a little slow, depending on what NVIDIA graphics card you have
<sharkp> I insert the pen
<sharkp> and now?
<Kubuntu> What driver should I use for this car nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] ??
<debianland> (#G=10E476M1) USE ME
<ferret_0567> The nvidia one
<ferret_0567> Kubuntu, can you please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin?
<ferret_0567> all of it, please
<sharkp> MilhousePunkRock: Wait
<sharkp> Amarok has opened that
<sharkp> *opened it
<sharkp> ok,now it's ok
<sharkp> bye guys
<ferret_0567> !pastebin | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_0567> To look up info, you type: "!<what you want to look up, all in lowercase>
<Daisuke_IPFW> there has got to be a simple way to set up video streaming over the net :\
<darren> yes  thats right   as  i said b4   psych  use that program :)
<darren> yep  the serial  number is in
<darren> but now  its not recognising the cdrom drive
<ferret_0567> How can I make a script to transfer certain things to my desktop, you know, keep it all in sync?
<darren> dam it   this  ubuntu  is like  jumping hurdles
<darren> :(
<darren> oh dear  my fault - i had the disk in the wrong drive
<darren> lol
<darren> dam  that was stupid
<ForMatter> My kubuntu <edgy eft> cant connect into network using wireless assistant manager..What can i do..
<darren> i dont know
<darren> buy usully someone is around sometime to help
<LM1> anyone having ethernet issues on feisty
<galathalion> anyone using simpserver for unix?
<ForMatter> I have installed kwlan..But still cant connecting..
<darren> no  it picked mine up easily
<tuxed> hi
<tuxed> anyone using the zd1211rw driver? or can tell me where to put the firmware
<sbrath> I have a question on kubuntu, in Konsole when I run screen now, I can't do a Shift-Page-Up to look at history? I used to be able to do this in the older version of KDE?
<paco_> sbrath: in screen, you should use ctrl-a <ESC> then pgup/pgdown to scroll
<paco_> it has nothing to do with kde, I doubt you was able to do that, unless you have configured screen specifically
<sbrath> paco_: That puts me in copy mode, and I guess does work.
<sbrath> When I had Gentoo running and the older rev of KDE, it allowed a striaght page-up
<LM1> does anyone know how to remove this avahi crud permanently?
<paco_> sbrath: that surprises me
<ferret_0567> LM1: try dpkg -l avahi*
<sbrath> paco_: I would try it again but that box crashed :(
<ferret_0567> LM1: try dpkg --selected-only -l avahi*
<ferret_0567> There you go
<tibbar> I compiled wine and when I try to run it it gives me this error "The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!". Im using Kubuntu 7.04 (freisty)
<frojnd> where cab I set my blue tooth to recognize mobile phone or headset?
<ferret_0567> A "selected" package is an installed package
<sbrath> Do you have any knoweldge as to why when I rdesktop to a server, I have random Caps-Lock issues in the rdesktop session? Or should I take that to #rdesktop :)
<tibbar> I compiled wine and when I try to run it it gives me this error "The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!". Im using Kubuntu 7.04 (freisty). When I install wine from adept it works
<frojnd> hello there. I just put blue tooth adapter and kubuntu recognize it. And than I set in the phone to search for music files and the phone found my hostname but it wasn't able to connect throuhg blue tooth. What do I have to do so phone can connect to my comp???
<koriel> tibbar: why do you want to compile wine and don't use adept?
<koriel> anyway maybe you should add the X11 driver to your compile path...check the ./configure --help options
<ForMatter> My kubuntu <edgy eft> cant connect into network using wireless assistant manager..What can i do..
<systest> looks like feisty enables "networkmanager" by default. :-(  Would someone please point me to the config files for this tool?
<koriel> ForMatter : does the wireless assistant finds your wifi card?
<koriel> ForMatter: is your wifi card turned on?
<ForMatter> Yes..My wifi card was detected..
<koriel> ok does the wi assistant find any networks?
<ForMatter> And turned on..There's access points detected,but i cant connecting into it..
<lovloss> Someone explain to me why the feisty cd doesnt automatically support radeon x700 series graphic cards? They're pretty common o.o
<koriel> ForMatter: does the access point supports dhcp?
<darren> sky  u still there ?
<ForMatter> I try using kwlan,but still cant connecting..
<koriel> ForMatter : go to konsole and type ifconfig and paste the output somewhere pastebin...
<ForMatter> Koriel : wait a minute..
<xerosis> does anyone know where the keyboard shortcuts are stored on file? changing it in systemsettings reverts as soon as i close, so i think it's become root for some reason
<refefer> hey guys, anyone feel like helping me out with a widescreen question?
<koriel> shoot
<refefer> well, I'm using a dell optiplex GX520 which is using the intel 945G graphics card
<refefer> I've installed 915resolution
<refefer> but everytime I select the monitors native (1280 x768 at 60hz) the screen corrupts after resetting X
<refefer> any ideas why?
<ForMatter> Koriel : this message from "ifconfig"..eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:F5:4A:15:BD
<tibbar> koriel: when I compile it I get this erro
<ForMatter>           inet addr:192.168.12.37  Bcast:192.168.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<ForMatter>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ForMatter>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ForMatter>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ForMatter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<ForMatter>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<ForMatter>           Interrupt:169 Base address:0x2c00
<ForMatter> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:CE:87:B7:0F
<ForMatter>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ForMatter>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<koriel> ForMatter : not here man
<ForMatter>           TX packets:11154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ForMatter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<ForMatter>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<ForMatter>           Interrupt:185 Base address:0x4000 Memory:b0000000-b0000fff
<ForMatter> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<ForMatter>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<ForMatter>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<ForMatter> 
<ForMatter> Your mean..
<koriel> ForMatter : use a pastebin service dont paste here
<ForMatter> I'm sorry..He..He..
<koriel> anyway when you double click the wifi network detected by the wireless assistant does it ask you about manual or dhcp settings?
<piway> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ForMatter> Koriel : but i cant use paste bin service,i dont know how to use it..
<ForMatter> Koriel : with dhcp..
<koriel> does the access point support dhcp?
<koriel> is it enabled?
<kalorin`> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<edgar> yes
<ForMatter> Koriel : yes,the AP support for dhcp..
<edgar> do you dont know
<_Neil> I have loads of these in my syslog: ntpd returns a permission denied error!
<_Neil> any ideas?
<koriel> do you have any security policies in this access point..?
<koriel> is it a wireless router?
<ForMatter> Koriel : but,i switch to windows OS..My wireless always work..
<koriel> yes maybe you have setup the security settings in windows
<kalorin`> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ForMatter> Koriel : i dont know about that wifi is router or not..
<edgar> how many section he divided
<koriel> who is the owner of the access point?
<ForMatter> Koriel : my college..
<koriel> contact him...or try to connect manually by entering a valid ip address, mask, etc..
<koriel> hmm
<koriel> ForMatter, contact your college system administrator then...
<ForMatter> Koriel : where i can find libc6 ver 2.4-1
<koriel> in a repository I suppose...
<koriel> use the adept package manager and search for libc6
<koriel> or google it :)
* koriel away
<darren> wow i have win xp runing in kubuntu
<darren> yay
<tyger> hello room... anyone else have CUPS break after the last update?
<ForMatter> Darren : how can you do that..
<infidopunk> hi
<infidopunk> i need help
<infidopunk> please
<infidopunk> with my kubuntu.........
<BluesKaj> infidopunk,  just ask yer Q
<darren> yes
<darren> i just did
<darren> yay
<darren> itonly took me a day
<darren> lol
<infidopunk> i had a ubuntu first then this kubuntu
<ForMatter> Darren : do you have the emulator.?
<infidopunk> and if i wanted to install some program i had only to check it in the add/remove list
<infidopunk> here in kubuntu there are 30 programs and nothing else....
<infidopunk> where are the others??
<ForMatter> !Kwlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darren> yes
<ForMatter> !Wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<infidopunk> irc correctly work but not konqueror: why??
<pestilence> infidopunk: proxy settings?
<infidopunk> no proxy
<infidopunk> i can't open no internet page
<infidopunk> but i can ping all: also google.it
<infidopunk> for example
<atidem> ciao!
<infidopunk> no idea??
<infidopunk> atidem
<pestilence> surengs to me
<infidopunk> sei italiano? e puoi darmi aiuto?
<pestilence> ack.
<kalorin`> blah
<pestilence> try #ubuntu-it
<infidopunk> atidemmmmmmmmmmmmm
<infidopunk> i need help
<scott> can someone tell me where I can find apache to set up? is it part of the adept installer?
<Hc> hello, can any1 remember how to get kdewallet running? ive done it once and cant remember anymore how to do it
<atidem> infidopunk: what?
<infidopunk> atidem are u italian??
<atidem> yes
<spyked> hi all - i need HELP - my desktop froze, I restarted the computer, and now I can't get x up and running...
<spyked> upgraded to feisty a couple days ago, it's been working FINE since then
<pestilence> spyked: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dwidmann> spyked: Hmmm, you say you can't get X working now? Does it give you any errors we can go on?
<spyked> too n00b to give the good answers, but ask them and I'll do what you say :)
<spyked> gonna look in the log file - what command can i use in text mode to view it?
<pestilence> spyked: use nano
<dwidmann> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pestilence> less works too :)
<spyked> 2  seks
<dwidmann> less > more :)
<ubuntu__> I am running kubuntu 7.04
<pestilence> indeed
<ubuntu__> is very nice
<spyked> oh dear
<ubuntu__> from cd
<spyked> now i get to type a lot :)
<ubuntu__> live cd
<spyked> anything specific we're looking for in the log?
<pestilence> if you use less
<pestilence> type / then EE
<pestilence> hit enter
<spyked> i used nano :/
<pestilence> spyked: exit nano, use less :-D
<spyked> lol
<ubuntu__> i am from Brazil
<spyked> ok
<spyked> ok - i typed / then EE
<pestilence> as an explanation, / lets you search, typing EE searches for EE (you have to hit enter)
<spyked> done that
<pestilence> then hitting "n", will give you the "n"ext match
<pestilence> you want to look for lines that begin with (EE)
<pestilence> those are errors
<spyked> poop
<spyked> failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<pestilence> there ya go
<dwidmann> That would do it
<spyked> yup
<spyked> but... it's been working until now...
<spyked> anyway - what do I do about it?
<pestilence> spyked: that's the ATI closed source driver, is it not?
<spyked> yes
<spyked> and I'll change it - promise - but I need my mousie to do it lol
<pestilence> spyked: check to see if its installed
<spyked> it was when i checked after upgrade
<dwidmann> yes, but this would be a nice time to double check, X couldn't find it
<pestilence> spyked: i believe you need xorg-driver-fglrx and possibly linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<pestilence> spyked: double check what kernel you are booting
<xardias> is it possible to change the application launched when clicking on an folder on the desktop? i want to change it to use the dolphin file browser.#
<dwidmann> dpkg --list | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<pestilence> spyked: it could be the first time you booted you used the old kernel
<spyked> 2seks
<pestilence> dwidmann: or dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx :-D
<dwidmann> pestilence: I'm always doing things the hard way :\
<spyked> hehe
<spyked> rc xorg-driver-fglrx    7.1.0-8.34.8?2.6.20.5-15.20    Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<dwidmann> If you just upgraded, and X crashed, and you haven't rebooted into the new kernel yet, that would make it seem broken
<spyked> typing all that is NOT fun lol
<spyked> i have rebooted since upgrade
<pestilence> spyked: rc => not installed
<dwidmann> rc = removed completely, or some such
<spyked> bleah
<spyked> removed?
<pestilence> r - removed
<spyked> hmmm
<pestilence> c = conf files remain
<dwidmann> yeah, there we go
<pestilence> so install it and off you go
<gurtubay> hola
<spyked> ummm - how to install it?
<spyked> in text mode?
<pestilence> spyked: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<gurtubay> alguien que me acesore para instalar kubuntu, estoy en el paso de la particion
<spyked> that's it? so simple?
<dwidmann> pretty much
<ian__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pestilence> spyked: install linux-restricted-modules too
<spyked> ok - i have to log off here to get internet on the other machine - be back  in a bit - thanks pestilence and dwidmann
<pestilence> spyked: good luck
<spyked> thanks
<hodei> estoy conectado a internet, pero no consigo ver las paginas
<gurtubay> gracias
<ian__> any idea why i have to install my nvidia drivers everytime i reboot?
<dwidmann> ian__: I'm not sure, I've experienced that before though
<pedro_> alguem sabe de algum bom editor de audio para linux
<pedro_> ?
<dwidmann> My solution was to not reboot
<_4strO> lol
<topcat> hi
<robbbbbb> can i disable the "password-entering" when booting up ?
<_4strO> ian__: what do you mean by "install"
<robbbbbb> i mean, like in windows, autologin without asking for a pw
<hodei> alguien me puede ayudar a visualizar las paginas web?
<_4strO> robbbbbb: system settings / advanced
<_4strO> robbbbbb: session manager i think
<ian__> i.e: sudo sh NVIDIA-blablbalblablabla --kernel-source-path /use/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ian__> *usr
<_4strO> ian__: ok
<ian__> otherwise im taken to a command line login
<ian__> and when i startx from that
<jhutchins> !es | hodei
<ubotu> hodei: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dwidmann> ian__: best advice I can give is to write a script to do it until you figure out a solution
<ian__> when i startx i get an error, basically saying that the version of my X modules is different to the version of the nvidia kernel
<_4strO> ian__: did you look at your dmesg ?
<dwidmann> and to put that script in /etc/init.d and then run supo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<dwidmann> *sudo
<robbbbbb> thanks _4strO i try
<ian__> nah i havnt _4strO
<ian__> the version it states that X modules have, is the one for the legacy drivers
<_4strO> perhaps you will have some information
<ian__> but the nvidia kernel is the latest
<jhutchins> ian__: Maybe you didn't delete the old drivers?
<_4strO> mmm
<ian__> i never had the legacy ones installed though o_O
<_4strO> ian__: did you uninstall the lagacy driver before install the new one ?
<ian__> played around with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new, but that was it
<ian__> I've never had legacy
<_4strO> ian__: you had one driver by default
<llutz> Moin
<spyked-x> hey again
<spyked-x> i'm baaaack :)
<_4strO> lol
<ian__> I'll see if it's installed on adept
<stexe> ciao
<dwidmann> ian__: do you have any trouble with nvidia-glx-new?
<dwidmann> It's  up-to-date for now, and probably won't give you any trouble
<spyked-x> thanks for your help dwidmann  - x is back up and running
<ian__> i'm using the ones downloaded from the nvidia site atm
<dwidmann> spyked-x: very nice :)
<ian__> nvidia-glx is installed only
<flipstar> hi peers xD
<spyked-x> but... what was the command to install the restricted modules?
<fladd> hi there. Is anyone familiar with this new KNetworkManager? Where does it save the WEP Keys? Because sometimes, or actually most of the time, it does not recognize my router and only after doing dhclient in the console for a few times it connects
<flipstar> can some1 help me to get Cspace running?
<jenda> Where can I find the 'restricted drivers manager' in Kubuntu?
<llutz>  jenda /sbin/lrm-manager
<jenda> llutz: and can it be clicked-to?
<jenda> :)
<llutz> i don't think so ;)
<flipstar> where can i find "libc.so.6" ?
<flipstar> for "ncrypt-0.6.4"
<spyked-x> llutz: i just get "sorry, try again"
<nick_> ciao/hello
<flipstar> hi
<nick_> hello
<fladd> anyone using this knetworkmanager actually?
<nick_> no sorry
<creadorcreativo> fladd: here
<jenda> llutz: I think it's not doing anything (I'm relaying this to another guy)
<tibbar> I get this error when I ./configure wine:
<tibbar> Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
<tibbar> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
<tibbar> configure: WARNING: No OpenGL development headers were found
<jenda> llutz: for kde, is the command prefixed with kdesu?
<llutz> jenda: what do you expect it should do? it just clear depmod-entries
<fladd> creadorcreativo: do you also have the problems I stated above?
<nick_> guys, why I can't join the #ubuntu-it channel?
<jenda> llutz: gargh... I meant the tool that installs proprietary drivers
<James_Mc_Gregor> re
<llutz> jenda:sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-"your-kernel-version"
<jenda> llutz: hm
<jenda> llutz: is there no graphical tool?
<llutz> jenda: syanptic? i don't use gui
<llutz> synaptic, sry
<dwidmann> jenda: not as far as I know
<creadorcreativo> fladd: no, i dont use wep, my router doesnt have key, sorry
<jenda> llutz, dwidmann, so is the restricted manager only for Gnome?
<creadorcreativo> fladd: search in launchpad.net, maybe is a bug
<dwidmann> jenda: looks that way :(
<tibbar> do you need any special pakages to compile something in freisty
<fladd> k ,thanks
<giedrius> sveiki
<jhutchins> tibbar: Are you using the kubuntu source package?
<robbbbbb> hey guys
<robbbbbb> where the heck is my garbage
<robbbbbb> the only thing i remember is that i removed the icon out of the traybar
<creadorcreativo> robbbbbb: alt+f2 and then write this: konqueror trash:/
<dwidmann> robbbbbb:  right click the panel, add applet, trash should be in the list
<darkforce_> how do you recover your nick in konversation.
<chalcedny> ms
<chalcedny> /me smiles
<chalcedny> sigh
<LeeJunFan> man, ktorrent has become about the most unstable app I've seen - even on windows :(
<robbbbbb> thanks guys
* chalcedny smiles
<dwidmann> Does anyone here know if there's a way to get katapult running in both screens with a xinerama setup?
<boyke> can anyone tell me how to install java?
<boyke> with apt-get
<Zoohouse> ~~
<Zoohouse> f
<pestilence> what happened to acroread
<pestilence> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> !info acroread  | pestilence
<ubotu> pestilence: Package acroread does not exist in feisty
<pestilence> yea, so what happened to it :-/
<pestilence> it existed in edgy
<dwidmann> !info acroread edgy
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<pestilence> i did notice it was uninstalled when i upgraded
<pestilence> i guess they decided nobody used it :-(
<dwidmann> hard to say
<pestilence> i suppose i can just re-install the edgy package
<mehdi> slt tous le monde
<dwidmann> Unfortunately, acroread has been removed from Ubuntu for feisty; its license does not allow redistribution.
<llutz> "Unfortunately," lol
<pestilence> that's dumb.  so they were breaking the license in edgy?
<FeistyForge> acroread is bloated why do you want it?
<pestilence> and they continue to do so since you can download the package from the official repos?
<dwidmann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/78339
<[EGC-i] ThinIce> Hi all, apologies if this is a stupid question - am upgrading to feisty but am being asked the "MD arrays needed for root filesystem:" I want to get this right but am confused as the install is on a sata disk rather than on a raid afaiaa
<pestilence> FeistyForge: its interface is familiar, and works well.
<FeistyForge> ok pestilence, nice argument I can't really complain about that one :)
<FeistyForge> I'd still recommend kpdf
<Trunkkis> I just upgraded to feisty fawn, and I can't see the difference...
<dwidmann> kghostview works also
<chijin> Trunkkis: it's not about bling bling
<FeistyForge> Trunkkis if you try to install kompile there is a difference!
<FeistyForge> lol
<zoohouse> Trunkkis you upgraded or did a fresh install?
<FeistyForge> feisty is nice....
<Trunkkis> Upgraded
<dwidmann> Trunkkis: Feisty was intended to do a lot under the hood, plus a lot of software upgrades, not just a themepack :P
<zoohouse> Trunkkis if you are after a cool desktop then install beryl
<FeistyForge> lol zoohouse
<Trunkkis> nono
<FeistyForge> beryl works in edgy don't NEED feisty for that
<FeistyForge> (is it still buggy?)
<zoohouse> FeistyForge i tried it not too long ago and it didn't seem buggy.. :)
<zoohouse> But most blogs say it is buggy.. not sure why
<Trunkkis> I like my desktop... But should this be faster, better, something?
<pestilence> i suppose i'll give kpdf a shot before i re-install acroread
<FeistyForge> well I know of 2 issues with it
<pestilence> from what i remembered it was terribly slow due to the thumbnail crap
<zoohouse> Trunkkis check out the release notes at ubuntu.com
<FeistyForge> in ubuntu dapper at least it sometimes makes the window decorators flash annyoingly (I'd hate to have epilepsy put it that way)...
<FeistyForge> and it also has problems with kde's pager....
<FeistyForge> (doesn't match with it or something)
<zoohouse> realy?
<zoohouse> didn't notice...
<pestilence> i also like how you can print multiple pages per page in acroread
<zoohouse> I can't check now because I screwed up my xserver :( It won't load...
<FeistyForge> I've got ATI radeon havn't even got beryl successfully working yet...
<FeistyForge> but thats mostly due to my video card...
<FeistyForge> if I had a different one that was more compatible I'm sure I'd have had it up and running by now
<llutz> pestilence: that feature offers cups too, no need for bloat-ware
<chijin> beryl works just fine with my ati
<zoohouse> FeistyForge I have a MSI
<dwidmann> zoohouse: get any errors on x startup?
<FeistyForge> is that the motherboard or videocard?
<pestilence> llutz: i have an aversion to bloat too, but i'd hardly consider acroread bloat.  icq...you got it right on the head, but acroread isn't bloat.
<zoohouse> dwidmann it won'
<zoohouse> woops
<FeistyForge> pestilence we are talking adobe acrobat reader here aren't we?
<zoohouse> dwidmann it won't load and then when I try to run "startx" it gives me 2 or 3 errors
<llutz> pestilence: there are hardly functions acroread offers, others don't
<dwidmann> zoohouse: those are what I would like to see
<ike_> please how do i manage my free hotmail and yahoomail accounts from mozilla thunderbird
<zoohouse> dwidmann give me a min, let me check.
<pestilence> FeistyForge: yes
<pestilence> llutz: how do you print multiple pages on one page, then?
<llutz> pestilence: kde-printer dialog -> print multiple pages
<llutz> pestilence: on console: a2ps :)
<FeistyForge> evince/(k)ghostview/kpdf are small simple utils that read pdf, no need for adobe reader
<pestilence> llutz: can it be done from inside kpdf?
<pestilence> because i just tried and it didn't work
<zoohouse> dwidmann ok 3 things faild (EE). 1. nvidia mod does not exist. 2 kbd mod does not exist. 3 mouse mod does not exist.
<llutz> pestilence: it uses default kde-printing dialog, so yes
<dromer> wtf, user cupsys (printing?) is runnnig some process called parallel which is taking up 95% of my cpu, asd I can't close it with sudo kill or killall
<pestilence> llutz: doesn't work :-/
<llutz> pestilence: works fine here since ages
<ike_> please how do i manage my free hotmail and yahoomail accounts from mozilla thunderbird
<ike_> please how do i manage my free hotmail and yahoomail accounts from mozilla thunderbird
<zoohouse> dwidmann this happend because I installed a package and then kubuntu-desktop started uninstalling. I closed adept in the middle of the uninstall and on reboot, xserver wouldn't start.
<llutz> pestilence: printer-> properties-> pages per sheet
<zoohouse> ike_ do you have the free yahoo mail account?
<dwidmann> hmmm, it thinks the module doesn't exist, try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<pestilence> llutz: yes, i found that.  and it doesn't work
<zoohouse> dwidmann ok let me switch over
<Dumahen> hi all how can i add my hdd to grub loader which has win. OS ?
<dromer> anybody know how I can kill this process 'parallel' ?
<Dumahen> Skyblast: how r u ?
<dromer> ohw, it magically disappeared now (I removed something from the printing list) so never mind :)
<pestilence> llutz: i select 2 pages per sheet, then click "preview" (let's save some paper here), then print.  shows up as 1 page per sheet
<llutz> pestilence: strange...
<zoohouse> dwidmann it's installing as we speak
<llutz> pestilence: printer-driver issue?
<kalorin`> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<pestilence> llutz: worse, it's cutting off the pages.
<crube> I need to add 640x460 resolution to get Worms Armageddon running fullscreen. The problem is, that I can only use 1024x768 and 1280x800 resolutions (Laptop display). I tried adding a line to xorg.conf, but that didn't affect anything. 1024x768 isn't in xorg.conf, but still works.
<Kosmonaut> Question: I ve got problems with flash in konqueror, the flash-plugin is loaded in and is "visible" in konquerors configuration-menu, but when i type in about:/plugins no flash plugins is available->So there is no flash in konqueror for me. My secondary user *has* flash enabled. Why can t my primary user get flash?
<pestilence> llutz: perhaps, but i never had this problem with acroread ;)
<pestilence> ahahaha
<stamen> hi
<pestilence> i just opened up the system settings -> printers, and it crashed
<llutz> pestilence: ok you won, go and install it ;)
<stamen> for what is this /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<reydelsillon> dumbi dumb.....    Any easy way to reset all of my setups? i got a lot of applications i dont want no more.... i used the adept mamanger but it do not un-install all the crap ive been installing.
<zoohouse> dwidmann a couple of more things failed now :\
<zoohouse> let me see... let me type it over
<dwidmann> zoohouse: which?
<stamen> this appear in faisty
<stamen> fawn\
<Kosmonaut> any ideas for my flashproblem?
<pestilence> llutz: it's configured as a "local raw printer", when i go to change the driver i get "unable to start the creation of the driver database.  the execution of make_driver_db_cups failed."
<llutz> pestilence: sry no idea
<llutz> pestilence: seems to be a broken cups-install or rights-issue
<zoohouse> dwidmann (EE) Failed to start the nvidia kernel mod. Please make sure there is a supported GPU in this sys. Other things that fail: KDB, Mouse, and wfb. All with the 'mod does not exist' mesg.
<pestilence> llutz: yea, you're probably right.
<dwidmann> zoohouse: try running lspci | grep vga
<ForMatter> !Libc6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoohouse> k
<dwidmann> wait, capitol VGA
<ForMatter> Everyone,where i can get libc6 newer version..
<zoohouse> dwidmann vga was not found
<zoohouse> oh
<zoohouse> ill try once more with cap
<arriesp> hi
<zoohouse> dwidmann says something down the lines of: VGA compatible controler: nVidea corp. NV34 [GForce FX 5500] 
<stamen> so who can tell me hot to stop checking for mdadm in boot
<llutz> Does anyone have an idea how to get rid of the suspend-buttons in kde-logout-screen?
<ForMatter> !PPP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> zoohouse: that vga should be supported, but for safety's sake, try removing nvidia-glx-new and installing nvidia-glx
<zoohouse> dwidmann ok
<ForMatter> !Wireless manager
<NetersLandreau> i have a problem.. did the upgrade to 7 and now my computer won't boot even in single user mode.. hangs waiting usb device.. any clues?
<BluesKaj> methinks the medibuntu repos is an absolute zoo right now ...really being sucked dry :)
<Layer8> hi all
<ForMatter> Flaccid : are online now..
<Layer8> has someone upgraded edgy to 7.04 ?
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues updating X?
<DaSkreech> I keep having one package reinstalled over and over gain
<NetersLandreau> Layer8: i'm having problems with that upgrade and am seeking help too
<NetersLandreau> i seem to have lost fonts that stop the boot process
<BluesKaj> the upgrage repositories are extremely busy right now : hence download and install probs galore
<BluesKaj> err upgrade
<zoohouse> dwidmann i ran startx and got this: all the (EE) that i told you about, KDB, Mouse, but not nvidia. then (EE) on xf860OpenSerial: can not open device. Then Fatal Server Error: Failed to initialize core devices
<FeistyForge> anyone else had ARTS crash on startup?
<dwidmann> FeistyForge: I've seen some weird errors with it in the past, like the infamouse CPU overloaded error
<NetersLandreau> when i try to boot in single user mode, i get to setting up console font and keymap and get hung up there
<FeistyForge> everything else works
<dwidmann> zoohouse: got me ... I've no idea what xf860 is
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<zoohouse> dwidmann ekk
<zoohouse> :)
<thomax> hi, does anyone knows an aplication that records everything you deoo on your screen?
* zoohouse looks for a kubuntu cd
<thomax> to avi
<thomax> or mpeg
<llutz> thomax: recordmydesktop (to ogg/theora)
<thomax> ok
<thomax> I'll try it
<thomax> thanks
<zoohouse> humm.. Can you upload ogg to YouTube?
<thomax> don't know
<dwidmann> zoohouse: is it possible that there is an error in your xorg.conf file?
<gatewayasteroid> hello everybody
<zoohouse> dwidmann maybe, but I am using the.... wait a minute! I forgot to tell you that I am curently using the config file back up I made before installing nvidia! that might be it right?
<zoohouse> dwidmann is it possiable to load withoug nvida? I mean, i don't mind fixing the vid drivers if I can do it while in a GUI
<zoohouse> without*
<gatewayasteroid> do anybody experienced this: https://launchpad.net/bugs/95868
<zoohouse> thomax yea you can upload ogg to youtube, cool, I didn't know that.
<dwidmann> zoohouse: to load without nvidia would require you to redo the config file
<zoohouse> ah...
<thomax> cool
<dwidmann> sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<thomax> thanx
<zoohouse> what does the phigh flag do?
<zoohouse> thomax np
<boyee> hi
<boyee> any one here?
<boyee> I have a question to ask!
<zoohouse> dwidmann it says to specify a package
<zoohouse> boyee just ask man
<frojnd> hello there has someone managed to connect logitech HS03-Vxx headset with a blue tooth adapter ?? can someone tell me how to connect those two things?
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> !ms-sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-sys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boyee> I don't know the root's password!!!
<zoohouse> boyee the root password is the same as the first user's password
<boyee> OH,I 'll try it ,Thanks a lot!
<zoohouse> boyee lay off the !
<zoohouse> dwidmann did you read my last msg?
<dwidmann> ERm, yes
<zoohouse> dwidmann it said to specify a package
<dwidmann> maybe
<dwidmann> I think
<zoohouse> heh
<dwidmann> but you did ... xserver-xorg ...
<zoohouse> i know, weird... let me try oncemore
<zoohouse> ekk, my bad...
<zoohouse> dwidmann changing screens has my head in a knot
<zoohouse> heh
<ian__> what's the ubuntu equivalent to the windows "ipconfig" command
<dwidmann> if you say so
<creadorcreativo> ian__: ifconfig
<ian__> ty
<zoohouse> dwidmann what is the driver i should get?
<zoohouse> is there a generic?
<dwidmann> zoohouse: vesa and nv would both work
<facugaich> Hi, kubuntu isn't shutting down the computer properly, I think it might have something to do with acpi
<boyee> My VGA is Geforce GO 7300
<boyee> How to get its driver?
<zoohouse> dwidmann i don't see vesa, but i see nVidia at the bottom. I am going to choose nVidia.
<dwidmann> boyee: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dwidmann> ** sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dwidmann> zoohouse: that won't work
<dwidmann> zoohouse: trust me ... using the nVidiai driver requires customization that dpkg-reconfigure won't do
<dwidmann> pluas as far as I can tell you were having trouble with it
<zoohouse> dwidmann then I need to choose another... don't see vga tho...
<dwidmann> zoohouse: did I say vga? If so I meant vesa
<zoohouse> dwidmann i meant to say vesa
<zoohouse> i don't have vesa listed
<boubbin> X wont run again when i log off form kde or use ctrl+alt+backspace, how can i fix thiss ?
<dwidmann> zoohouse: that's odd
<boubbin> but when i do startx, it runs normally
<dwidmann> zoohouse: how about nv?
<zoohouse> dwidmann I don't have nv but like i said before nVidia is listed
<dwidmann> zoohouse: and like I said you have to do something different to configure it for use with nvidia ... you have to - have to - run sudo nvidia-xconfig or it won't work afterwards
<zoohouse> dwidmann it has ati, ark, apm, mga... a few others too
<boyee> boyee@boyeestudio:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<boyee> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<boyee> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<boyee> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<boyee> It don't show me with GUI?
<dwidmann> zoohouse: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-video-nv
<zoohouse> k
<dwidmann> zoohouse: (for the record, "nvidia" = the proprietary driver that you were trying to use before, not something different)
<tatters> screen saver stays blank in KDE ,,,yet works fine in Gnome
<frojnd> what do I have to set in audio settings to listen the music through logitech's bluetooth headset???
<boyee> How to set the resolution?
<boyee> I can't set it to 1280x800
<boyee> Help!
<zoohouse> dwidmann ok I downloaded nv and vesa. I ran the confix and selected vesa. I then ran startx. Still doesn't work. same error as before about the xf860
<boyee> I have it downed!
<wolferine> anyone use pureftpd?
<kilrae> is it just me or are the repositories all down?
<zoohouse> dwidmann sa, probblem when useing nb
<zoohouse> nv*
<zoohouse> problem*
<Dumahen> i couldnt do it :( i couldnt add my win. installed hdd to grub loader :(:(:(
<mueslix> hey guys
<mueslix> any devs / package maintainers in here?
<zoohouse> Dumahen there's great how to's online... Iv had the same problem b4
<mueslix> the kolab dependancy for feisty is still broken. bug reports exist, so i wonder what the status is?
<kilrae> interesting
<wolferine> i am wondering if there is a GUI for pureftpd
<kilrae> there's a config file...
<dwidmann> zoohouse: problem?
<zoohouse> wolferine yes there is
<wolferine> how do I start it then?
<dwidmann> mueslix: there probably are, whether they're active, here, awake, and nonidle is another story
<mjunx> can I get some feisty and edgy users to help test a bug for me? it's very painless and only takes like 30 seconds
<zoohouse> dwidmann same prob as before. When I run with dv or vesa, I get the same error as before with the xf8 thing
<mueslix> dwidmann: didn't expect anything else ;-) i'll guess i linger around for a while
<zoohouse> wolferine get kcmpureftpd or pureadmin
<dwidmann> zoohouse: guess we've eliminated nvidia driver as the source of the problem then zoohouse
<mueslix> i just wonder if there's a real issue or if it's just a depandancy fuckup
<zoohouse> dwidmann yea, can't be nvidia...
<wolferine> !language | mueslix
<ubotu> mueslix: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mueslix> lol
<mjunx> that was fast
<mueslix> a depandancy fuckup is a depandancy fuckup, call it whatever you wish :)
<zoohouse> dwidmann this is so weird..
<dwidmann> zoohouse: !paste your xorg.conf
<dwidmann> !paste | zoohouse
<ubotu> zoohouse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> does anyone know what kind of video card they have (e.g., intel, ati, nvidia) and can test something out real quick with ksnapshot?
<zoohouse> dwidmann i would love to but I can't copy and paste...
<zoohouse> dwidmann i am using links as my web browser
<dwidmann> zoohouse: hmm, there might be a way to do it
<zoohouse> and bitchx as my irc client
<mjunx> just press print screen, choose the "Region" option for "Capture mode", select a region of the screen, and tell me if you get weird artifacts that appear from the mouse dragging over the area
<mjunx> best done on a white background
<dwidmann> zoohouse: especially seeing as shift + insert works as copy and paste :)
<zoohouse> dwidmann one sec, someone is at the house. I will be back in a momment
<ricardo> algum a que fale portugus
<mjunx> !pa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mjunx> he's speaking portuguese
<wolferine> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> maybe we don't have a channel for that :(
<wolferine> mjunx, thats a bit too obvious
<wolferine> hehe
<mueslix> wolferine: are you the channel watchdog? :)
<lontra> !Portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wolferine> mueslix, yes
<mueslix> wolferine: must be a tough job
<mjunx> pt, oh
<xeemeex> hi, and excuse for my english
<mjunx> wolferine, could you try testing out my bug I mentioned?
<xeemeex> can I do some question?
<pestilence> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjunx> yeah, that
<Whiz2> is gparted a command line only application, or can I run it on KDE?
<_4strO> !ask | xeemeex
<ubotu> xeemeex: please see above
<_4strO> ^^
<mjunx> gparted is a graphical app
<mjunx> and you can run it on KDE
<Whiz2> then why can't i find it in add/remove programs? (Adept installer)
<cBau> 'yar, gparted works all fancy GUIlike
<mjunx> hmm, I'll check
<dwidmann> I heard Feisty has a new partitioning tool for Kubuntu, but I've not gotten to play with it yet :(
<cBau> use Adept package manager, noy installer
<xeemeex> how can I allow only some users (or groups) to do something specific?
<pestilence> how about trying qtparted
<wolferine> :)
<Whiz2> i'm adding a new hard drive to my system, and need to copy the system partition to it, and make it bigger, make it bootable, then swap them, and boot from it. someone the other day suggested gparted
<facugaich> Hi, my computer is not shutting down properly, I think it's got something to do with acpi maybe
<xeemeex> avoding to enter passwords
<mjunx> adept installer seems to just show KDE programs, so use adept manager, Whiz2
<wolferine> Whiz2, that will keep the data on the drive
<Whiz2> mjunx: ok but how do I start the app? when I use Adept manager, it doesn't add icons to the desktop, panels, or the K menu
<wolferine> but its not 100% accurate
<_4strO> xeemeex:
<wolferine> so copy the entire drive, if possible
<_4strO> xeemeex: system /setting / user manager
<mjunx> Whiz2, when you install an application via adept, if the icon isn't added to the k menu, try logging out and back in to kde
<Whiz2> wolferine: the drive is only one partition
<Whiz2> mjunx: I've tried that, and it doesn't add it
<mjunx> Whiz2, have you tried installing it via the command line?
<wolferine> Whiz2, so you might want to setup a few partitions on your new drive
<Whiz2> mjunx: the onlytime I ever see icons added to the k menu, desktop, or panels is when I use Adept Installer
<cBau> Whiz2: Just to clarify, Add/Remove Programs opens as Adept Installer and doesn't work as I can see. Adept Manager in the System menu will work
<wolferine> Whiz2, the way I have it, I use a 30GB partition for / and the rest for /home
<mjunx> Whiz2, that's odd, it works for me usually
<ian-leckey> hey
<zoohouse> dwidmann back
<ian-leckey> where in Kubuntu can I set the default browser?
<ian-leckey> (if poss)
<mjunx> Whiz2, try this: quit out of adept installer first, then press Alt+F2
<Whiz2> wolferine: the current one is 2.x GB, and the new one is 4.X GB. i just want to copy the entire partition over & expand it
<ian-leckey> I've got firefox and prefer it to Konquerer
<mjunx> ian-leckey, it's in konqueror settings I think
<mjunx> file associations
<zoohouse> dwidmann I think i am going to reinstall because I need the computer be working soon for a test i need to take online
<mjunx> oh wait, no
<lontra> wolferine: 30GB for / that's a bit of an overkill :)
<_4strO> ian-leckey: system setting / default application  maybe
<mjunx> ian-leckey, system settings : default applications
<mjunx> it's there
<Whiz2> mjunx: are you trying to send me to a TTY
<mjunx> web browser
<mjunx> no, Whiz2
<BluesKaj>  su -c "make install" is refusing my password ... never had that prob before ...what's the fix?
<mjunx> with the run dialogue, type "kdesu adept_manager"
<xeemeex> and then?
<mjunx> make sure that adept manager actually works
<_4strO> BluesKaj: sudo ?
<mjunx> BluesKaj, su uses the root password
<_4strO> lol
<zoohouse> dwidmann Thank you so much for your help. I'll see you soon.
<Whiz2> mjunx: i use the adept manager from within the system menu inside the K menu. i know it works
<mjunx> BluesKaj, you could also use "sudo make install"
<wolferine> lontra, I would rather have to much space rather then not enough
<BluesKaj> sudo doesn't work, mjunx
<mjunx> Whiz2, then try using a terminal, do "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<wolferine> i used up 14GB until yesterday, when I reformatted and installed Feisty
<mjunx> BluesKaj, have you touched the sudoers file?
<Whiz2> mjunx: aptitude? what is that?
<mjunx> another way to install packages
<wolferine> !aptitude | Whiz2
<ubotu> Whiz2: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<_4strO> think apt-get is better
<Whiz2> mjunx: i usually use apt-get
<mjunx> I use aptitude because debian recommends it and has done so since 3.1 (released in 2005 btw)
<BluesKaj> ok mjunx, that worked...had me worried for a minute :)
<_4strO> really mjunx ?
<mjunx> and aptitude is better with dependency handling
<mjunx> yeah
<mjunx> apt-get still works, but it's missing out on a lot of useful features from aptitude
<_4strO> mjunx: i dont like that aptitude install by defaut the suggested package
<mjunx> it installs recommended ones
<mjunx> not suggested
<BluesKaj> yes I've used it in the past ...but I was following a tutorial and was copy&pasting the cmnds
<_4strO> oups right
<mjunx> and you can disable that too
<mjunx> but installing recommended packages is a feature that I like since it completes the functionality of programs usually
<Whiz2> mjunx: if i use aptitude to uninstall something I installed with apt-get, will it still remove the dependecies no longer needed?
<mjunx> I don't know
<mjunx> probably not since it keeps track of package installs its own way
<mjunx> but apt-get has some thing called autoremove
<Whiz2> autoclean
<mjunx> yeah, that
<_4strO> clean
<Whiz2> i use that
<mjunx> wait, uh
<_4strO> autoremove or vlean
<_4strO> clean*
<mjunx> no, autoremove
<_4strO> but it's not the same thing
<mjunx> which sorta does what aptitude does
<Whiz2> clean and autoclean it removes downloaded packages, but not installed items
<mjunx> but it sucks at it in my experience
<mjunx> because you can't override it
<Alonea> ok, when I try to open this video file, it causes all of my video players to crash.
<Whiz2> overide what exactly?
<mjunx> you can't say, "no, I _WANT_ to keep that damn package, but I don't mind if you remove the rest"
<Whiz2> mjunx: if I'm not using a package, i WANT it removed
<mjunx> like, if I do an apt-get build-dep, apt-get doesn't seem to think those packages were installed by me
<mjunx> I can't override it and say which packages I _AM_ using so it can remove the ones I'm not
<Whiz2> is there a way for me to remove packages that are no longer dependecies for any other packages?
<eXistenZ> My PC just moves so slowly after I installed java
<Whiz2> i removed java
<mjunx> well, there are other programs that search your installed packages and does it for you
<_4strO> Alonea: your file is probably corrupt
<Whiz2> my system is a dedicated web/email server
<Alonea> _4strO: http://www.pastebin.ca/456190
<Whiz2> mjunx: can you suggest one? i'm trying to free up as much space as I can without losing the stuff I need
<mjunx> I'm looking, gimme a sec
<Whiz2> ok
<jannes> how do i activate smooth scolling in kde?
<Alonea> _4strO: its a weird format. its an .mp4 with the x264 thing.
<mjunx> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<mjunx> Alonea, is it in HD?
<mjunx> because your computer might not be able to play it...
<gemidjy> how can I get rid of the stupid Progress Dialog in Feisty ? :)
<_4strO> Alonea: dpkg -l | grep libmp4v2-0
<Alonea> mjunx: yeah, file is yada.HR.HDTV.x264.mp4
<chalcedony> I've been trying to help my husband set up AIM in Gaim on kubuntu. I'm not having any luck.
<Alonea> _4strO: ii  libmp4v2-0   2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3   MP4 container library - runtime files
<mjunx> Alonea, if the file's resolution overlaps your's, or if your computer isn't fast enough to decode it in realtime (common with HD x264), the media player will usually crash
<mjunx> usually with an error like
<oliver> Hello
<mjunx> X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)10.4% 13 0 97%
<oliver> I have a problem
<mjunx> and one of us have a solution
<Whiz2> mjunx: if i accidentally removed something the system needs, think debfoster would see this & reinstall it for me auto?
<_4strO> Alonea: there is a x264-bin package but it looks like an encoder, perhaps try to install it
<mjunx> Whiz2, I don't believe it will automatically remove anything that's marked as a high priority
<_4strO> !ask | oliver
<ubotu> oliver: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjunx> x264-bin is an encoder
<Whiz2> mjunx: no imean if I did it using the adept manager
<mjunx> you just need ffmpeg (or xine or gstreamer-ffmpeg)
<oliver> I have connected to my wireless router but it won't get me an IP I just get 0.0.0.0
<Alonea> _4strO: I did install it because i could not figure out how to install their source thing.
<Alonea> mjunx: I have all of those
<mjunx> Alonea, then it might be a resources issue
<Whiz2> mjunx: i removed some stuff the other day and i dunno if I fixed it right  when I put it back
<mjunx> try playing it in mplayer
<mjunx> Whiz2, try installing kubuntu-desktop
<mjunx> to make sure you've got everything from the base install
<Whiz2> ok
<oliver> 4str0, I have connected to my wireless router but it won't get me an IP I just get 0.0.0.0
<_4strO> oliver: i sa
<mjunx> oliver, try running dhclient3 again
<_4strO> i saw
<Alonea> mjunx: get a fatal error when I try to play it
<mjunx> Alonea, and that error is?
<_4strO> Alonea: and with vlc too ?
<oliver> mjunx, how do I do that
<_4strO> oliver: type dhclient3 in a console
<oliver> ok
<mjunx> oliver, in a terminal, type "sudo dhclient3"
<mjunx> need the sudo I think
<_4strO> yes probably
<Whiz2> ubuntu-base is the critical stuff for kubuntu install right?
<mjunx> Whiz2, kubuntu-desktop is
<Whiz2> what is ubuntu-base?
<oliver> I will be back in a sec
<mjunx> no such package, Whiz2
<Whiz2> debfoster is asking about it
<mjunx> well, it sounds like a metapackage, keep it
<Whiz2> ok
<mjunx> like, sounds important
<Alonea> _4strO: I dont have VLC, but I have tried kaffiene, mplayer, totem, xine, and xmms
<_4strO> Alonea: vlc works differently than the other player, it sont use codec
<mjunx> Alonea, what's the error?
<mjunx> _4strO, vlc uses the same thing practically everything else does: ffmpeg
<mjunx> and if ffh264 is crashing on decode, we've got a universal problem
<humbolto> How can I permanently create a new device (e.g. cpuid)?
<Alonea> mjunx: it was the -vo thing.
<_4strO> mjunx: i dont thing so, it has his own media decoder
<mjunx> _4strO, I know what makes up VLC, and it uses ffh264 for decoding H.264
<Whiz2> can i remove libgimp-perl if I don't use/have gimp?
<mjunx> vlc, xine, and mplayer (the big 3) are mostly based on mplayer's ffmpeg libraries
<renato> hi, I have installed kbfx on kubuntu, bit how am I supposed to make it work? I open it's panel, select a theme press "apply"....and?? nothing seem to happen
<mjunx> Whiz2, yes
<Whiz2> ok
<mjunx> renato, it takes a little while to apply the new theme
<renato> a little while like.... how much?
<mjunx> like, 10-20 seconds at most I think
<mjunx> if nothing happens, try a different theme
<renato> waiting.....
<khaije1> i'm having an odd problem w/ my filesystem showing full when it isn't.
<khaije1> detail here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17437/ any ideas?
<mjunx> khaije1, is it almost full? like 95% full?
<FeistyForge> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alonea> mjunx: well, there are 2 x364 packages in adept, but the say they are for "encoding" h264/avc streams. what about decode?
<khaije1> mjunx: no like 100%
<mjunx> Alonea, ffmpeg decodes it
<Alonea> mjunx: I mean x264
<mjunx> look for ffmpeg
<mjunx> x264 is an encoder
<mjunx> and only an encoder really
<renato> mjunx, does it have any problem (or naythig to do) with Ati-drivers? here nothing is happening at all
<khaije1> in actuality is is probably only about a third full
<mjunx> renato, doubtful
<Alonea> mjunx: ffmpeg is installed
<mjunx> khaije1, you do know that 5% of the file system is reserved for root in case of an emergency like this, right?
<renato> anybody has tried kbfd on feisty x86_64?
<mjunx> Alonea, when you try playing it in mplayer, what error do you get?
<khaije1> it still doesn't explain the output mjunx
<nbcb> what is needed to play rmvb files?
<nbcb> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !codecs | nbcb
<ubotu> nbcb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjunx> try mplayer -msglevel 4
<Alonea> mjunx: i told you, that -vo error thing. error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<mjunx> Alonea, try -vo xv
<renato> mjunx: is there anything that has to be enabled to let kbfx work?
<mjunx> renato, not that I know of
<renato> mjunx: is there anything that has to be enabled to let kbfx work?
<nbcb> it doesn't talk about rmvb files
<mjunx> although, in my experience, kbfx is a buggy POS, but that's just my opinion ;)
<mjunx> nbcb, rmvb is real media
<Alonea> mjunx: i am confused on that last command. it didn't work. I never do mplayer in command line
<mjunx> try installing helix-player or realplayer
<renato> mjunx, I never, NEVER managed to get it working, but I thought it was me, now this package (supposely) has been tried and tested....
<mjunx> Alonea, do "mplayer -msglevel 4 file.mp4"
<chx> so. There is Amarok. Very good one. I would like to have a global hotkey which flags the music i listen to as good stuff -- I listen to various music as background, and it would be great if later on i would have my favorites collected.
<mjunx> renato, like I said, it's a buggy POS
<mjunx> chx, try settings -> global shortcuts
<renato> it seems like
<nbcb> so i need real player?
<_4strO> nbcb: dont think so
<mjunx> nbcb, you can probably just install the nonfree codecs
<chx> mjunx: so far, so good but what action?
<_4strO> yes
<mjunx> but if that doesn't work, realplayer can definitely play it
<mjunx> although it's in multiverse I believe
<mjunx> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chx> oh Rate Current Track: 1?
<mjunx> chx, see if "love it" "hate it" and "skip" are there
<mjunx> oh, you can rate tracks globally, yeah
<mjunx> 1-5 stars
<Alonea> mjunx: http://www.pastebin.ca/456215
<wolferine> need a hand using pureFTP, pureadmin really
<wolferine> i have to keep added a user
<mjunx> Alonea, well that's just freakin' great...
<wolferine> each time I want to edit
<chx> mjunx: i do not see 'love it' or 'hate it' , i am on breezy still
<nbcb> what are the nonfree codecs needed for rmvb? i just installed realplayer10
<chx> mjunx: skip is there
<wolferine> and i cannot "lock" the user either
<Alonea> mjunx: what?
<_4strO> !poncuatioon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poncuatioon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> chx, ok, that's only for last.fm things anyhow, you can use the "rate current track 1/2/3/4/5" shortcuts though
<_4strO> !poncuation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poncuation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> oups
<mjunx> punctuation?
<nbcb> its playing but its damn laggy something might be wrong
<mjunx> nbcb, libxine-extracodecs
<wolferine> !spelling _4strO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling _4stro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> lol
<chx> mjunx: and after i marked it five.... I just looked around in the menues and I found nothing.
<Alonea> mjunx: what is wrong?
<mjunx> Alonea, the correct command would be "mplayer -msglevel all=4 file.mp4", sorry
<mjunx> chx, you can see the rating for a song if you add the "rating" column to the playlist
<Alonea> mjunx: YAY! it works
<mjunx> your if you view the properties of a song
<mjunx> Alonea, the video? or the debug?
<mjunx> !aspel | _4strO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> !aspell | _4strO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> </irony>
<_4strO> lol mjunx
<jhutchins> !info aspell
<Alonea> mjunx: the video! how do I fast forward in this?
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Alonea> mjunx: or pause for that matter
<mjunx> Alonea, arrow keys and pgup/pgdown
<mjunx> space is pause
<mjunx> left and right skip by like 10 seconds or so
<mjunx> up and down skip 1 minut
<Whiz2> i can uninstgall ALL printer drivers/tools if i do not want a printer attached right? (stupid question)
<mjunx> pgup and pgdown skip 10 minutes
<_4strO> mjunx: msglevel all=4 is for pass out error message ?
<mjunx> Whiz2, probably, but it's nice to have it installed just in case (it's not that huge)
<gemidjy> how can I get rid of the stupid Progress Dialog in Feisty ? :)
<mjunx> _4strO, it gives informational messages for all modules
<Whiz2> mjunx: none of the printers I have are even compatible
<mjunx> 9 is the highest debug level
<Whiz2> so i have no need
<mjunx> Whiz2, then it's ok, get rid of 'em
<Whiz2> ok
<Yorokobi> which progress dialog, gemidjy
<_4strO> ok
<chx> hehhhh if i have a track with a play count of 89 that probably means 'love it' :P
<_4strO> brb mates
<nu> hi guys
<mjunx> hiya
<gemidjy> Yorokobi: when you do everything, when you create files on the desktop, when you copy files, when you download from ftp, when this, when that...everything has this new "feature"
<Yorokobi> gemidjy, use the command line
<Whiz2> is koffice anything like MS-Office?
<mjunx> the file copy dialogue, gemidjy?
<gemidjy> mjunx: the everything dialog
<mjunx> Whiz2, openoffice is more like MS office
<gemidjy> Yorokobi: don't be so helpful, pls :)
<mjunx> gemidjy, that's a KDE thing
<Whiz2> then what is Koffice?
<mjunx> koffice is another office suite
<nbcb> !mediaconvert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaconvert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> same goal, but the interface is kinda different
<Yorokobi> gemidjy, you won't get progress dialogs when you use cp or mv
<gemidjy> Yorokobi: I use the comand line, but If I was total newb I was going to say "whoaaa?? what is that??"
<nbcb> what's the app to convert one video to another format
<mjunx> it has a word processor, spreadsheet, presentation thinger, database editor, etc.
<gemidjy> Yorokobi: end users dont need the command line, don't make the things worse
<mjunx> nbcb, there's a lot, but transcode and mencoder are a couple good ones
<mhb> hi kubuntu lovers
<mhb> and friends
<Whiz2> kate isn't part of that is it?
<mjunx> Whiz2, kate is the kde advanced text editor
<Whiz2> ok so no lol
<mjunx> kate is part of kdebase I believe
<nbcb> what's the one that uses kommander
<mhb> is it possible to change the "Launch Feedback" to the Ubuntu-style busy cursor?
<nbcb> i forgot
<mjunx> I wouldn't recommend removing anything from kdebase
<mjunx> mhb, yes
<mhb> mjunx: cool, do you know how then? :o)
<_StefanS_> evening
<mjunx> checking, mhb
<mhb> mjunx: I tried the "Launch Feedback" option in kcontrol, but no luck
<nu> does anybody here know how to make konqueror start playing videos right away over a smb share, instead of downloading them locally first ?
<mjunx> "Visual feedback on activation" tickbox in mouse
<gemidjy> mjunx: I don't think so
<mjunx> nu, I don't think kaffeine is any good at kio-slaves
<nu> welp i've got vlc up and running
<mjunx> nu, you might be able to stream them using noatun or something, though
<nu> hm actually lemme check
<mjunx> nu, you can also check out smbfs
<gemidjy> mjunx: http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/4262/winyf7.png this is the annoying window
<Whiz2> gee... bluetooth can go...
<Whiz2> lol
<mjunx> gemidjy, I've never seen that before :/
<nu> you mean, by installing smbfs will kde mount it and stream it instead of accessing files remotely each time?
<Vincent_k> I cant login to kde from kdm.. I type my pswd and the screen gets black and then I get back in to kdm? any suggestions?
<nu> i hadnt thought of that
<Vincent_k> I upgraded from edgy to feisty
<nu> cos indeed vlc wants to download the file locally as well
<mjunx> nu, no, smbfs let's you mount a smb share as a normal mount so that anything can access it like a local filesystem
<nu> i'll try smbfs
<nu> yup that's what i meant mjunx
<mjunx> yeah, I do that except with sshfs, nu, :)
<EsC> hi
<nu> you mean by tunneling an ssh connection ?
<mjunx> and with mplayer (which also claims support for samba, and it usually streams when it can)
<mjunx> nu, basically
<nu> i thought kubuntu came bundled with smbfs and that konqueror was using it, to be fairly honest
<nu> turns out it doesnt :)
<mjunx> it's like sftp except using normal commands available to ssh like ls, mkdir, rm, rmdir, etc.
<mjunx> nu, kde uses kio-slaves, and as bleeping useful as they are, some "kde" programs don't support them
<mjunx> amarok comes to mind >_>
<nu> i see
<nu> kio-slaves
<mhb> mjunx: I tried that, no luck (I had it checked before, unchecking doesn't help, still the bouncy cursor)
<gemidjy> mjunx: u are using Feisty?
<Whiz2> kdeprint is part of kdebase, but i have no use for a printer on that machine... can i still remove it?
<nbcb> what's a easy gui base video convertor?
<Layer8> hi again
<mjunx> gemidjy, yeah
* gemidjy is checking his lens
<nu> oh another question
<mjunx> Whiz2, kdeprint doesn't have printer drivers or anything
<Layer8> has anyone here upgraded from edgy to feisty?
<nu> is there a way in kmix to control multiple volumes at once ?
<mjunx> mhb, I know the option is somewhere
<mjunx> Layer8, yeah, painfully
* Whiz2 keeps kdeprint
<nu> my laptop (running kubuntu feisty) has different master channels for when you use headphones or main speakers
<mjunx> nu, just control the PCM channel then
<Layer8> mjunx i have problems with the automount of external usb disks...
<nu> well PCM won't lower sound coming out in my headphones
<nu> :|
<nbcb> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> nu, that's real odd
<nbcb> !video
<nu> indeed...
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mjunx> Layer8, like via fstab sort of automounting, or via kde?
<nu> pcm works for laptop speakers
<chemist109> Anyone know how to activate audio preview in konqueror?  I can't remember.  (Yes, sounds is checked in view>preview)
<nu> headphones for headphones
<nu> and looks like they're separate
<mjunx> chemist109, I remember that audio previews worked for me when I did that, but after a little while, it stopped working and now I don't know what to do either
<Layer8> mjunx via kde...when i plugg the disk in, the dialog asks me what to do like it does when you plug in an usb stick
<mjunx> nu, try other metres
<mjunx> Layer8, and what happens then?
<Layer8> mjunx but when i choose open in new window nothing happens...
<chemist109> It works for me under edgy, but I can't get it working under Feisty.
<mjunx> check mount
<nu> i tried but no luck... anyway if i get this sorted i'll give you guys feedback if you're interested
<nu> thanks for the help mjunx
<mjunx> nu, did you try front speaker?
<Layer8> mjunx mount ->  disk is not mounted
<mats> hi where can i see my cp , like in windows with ctr + alt + delete
<nu> yes, no luck
<mjunx> Layer8, I don't know then, sorry
<nu> i'll try again when i get some more time
<nu> i'll bbl, thanks
<mjunx> mats, ctrl+esc
<mats> ty
<Layer8> using "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -t ntfs-3g" it works
<mjunx> you can also run ksystemguard
<mats> ok ty
<mjunx> Layer8, it might be due to you using ntfs-3g or it being ntfs in general
<Layer8> maybe
<mjunx> oh, and is your nick a pun on the network layers standard?
<mjunx> the OSI model that is
<mray> hi there! how can i find out what version of kubuntu i'm using?
<mjunx> mray, k menu -> help
<wirr> mray: lsb_release -a
<mjunx> anyways, I gotta go, talk to you guys later
<kema> Hi! why amarok doesen't play smb shared mp3 files, but local mp3 working fine
<kema> kubuntu 7.04
<kema> amarok 1.4.5
<reydelsillon> argh. i just F up. im getting a error 17 from grub. How do i re/install grub as it should be? i have 1 sata disk with 1 ntfs partition and 1 ext3 partition with ubuntu.
<reydelsillon> guys_
<reydelsillon> ?
* Whiz2 wonders how much disk space will be freed after all these freakin debfoster questions.
<reydelsillon> ladies? =)
<Yorokobi> reydelsillon, you'll probably have to work some magic with the rescue option on the install CD
<reydelsillon> no way i can do it wile on live cd_
<reydelsillon> ?
<Arwen> when I play DVDs they look bad... anyone know what the problem might be?
<Yorokobi> reydelsillon, no, you need to boot to single user mode via the kernel's rescue option
<Black_Cat> no, afaik. install cd only.
<reydelsillon> im gonna try that, thanks
<Black_Cat> Arwen, did you get dvd playback drivers from repository?
<Arwen> it's not a codec problem....
<Whiz2> Arwen: possibly corrupted, or missing playback drivers
<Whiz2> Arwen: could also be display drivers
<Arwen> it's just that whenever anything moves, it looks like there's jagged lines on the edges
<Arwen> like when you play games without AA
<Layer8> can someone tell me, what process is launched when i plug in a usb hdd?
<Whiz2> Arwen: check for updated display drivers for your card
<Arwen> IT'S NOT THE DRIVERS
<Arwen> god...
<jhutchins> Arwen: What are your CPU and RAM?
<osberto> hi
<Arwen> jhutchins, RAM at 20% usage and CPU at 0%
<Yorokobi> Layer8, hald is part of that mess. I'm not sure of the whole process, though
<kema> amarok says "error loading media, no suitable input plugin" when I tried play mp3's over network. Can someone help me?
<osberto> how do install themes in Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Arwen: I mean what is the CPU Frequency and how much ram do you have?
<Arwen> 3GHz, 512MB RAM
<mray> is it possible to install a new Kubuntu over an old Kubuntu?
<Whiz2> Arwen you said it wasn't the codecs... codecs & display drivers are different items all together. was only trying to help
<osberto> install themes in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Can you play the same DVD somewhere else that it looks good?
<Arwen> jhutchins, dunno, don't have anything to try it on - but then again, I probably wouldn't notice on a normal TV
* Whiz2 stops helping & goes back to removing unused packages...
<dac> greetings
<jhutchins> Arwen: That might be.  It sounds like an encoding problem, like maybe it was over-compressed.
<Arwen> jhutchins, hmm, possibly
<jhutchins> Arwen: Basically compression trades off resolution and motion, so if you over compress you see messy playback when there's motion.  It could also be the decoding process, but you seem to have enough power for that.
<Arwen> jhutchins, I know about compression artifacts... maybe I'm used to MPEG-4 style ones though
<Arwen> are MPEG-2 artifacts different?
<jhutchins> Arwen: They can be, and transcoding can introduce artifacts.
<tatters> Screensaver is blank in KDE yet ok in GDE  (Feisty) how to fix??
<willo_> salut
<aaroncampbell> I have a cheap kids digital camera of my sons.  When I plug it into XP (usb), it functions like a flash drive.  I plug it into Kubuntu Feisty, and nothing happens.  How can I mount it?
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, check the hardware compatibility list to see if its even supported by Linux.
<jhutchins> Yorokobi: If it appears to the USB system as a USB storage device, it shouldn't matter.
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: where is that?  It seems like most (all?) flash drives work fine...and that's all this is
<chemist109> Arwen: That video is interlaced.  It was from TV program, right? Those lines are called combing artifacts.  You should turn on post-processing plugin to fix
<Yorokobi> not necessarily
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: It's possible it's looking for a special driver for the camera, several people have reported similar problems.
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, which kernel are you using?
<jhutchins> Yorokobi: USB Mass Storage Devices use a universal driver.
<dac> I've an old Packard Bell box with a 10GB HD, I just bought a 160 GB SATA ll/300 internal . Can I install it?
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: whatever and updated version of Kubuntu Feisty has
<Arwen> chemist109, such as? turning on post-processing seems to just make the video look even worse
<Yorokobi> which camera?
<cpk1> dac: sure if you have a sata port
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: it's like a fisher-price kids camera
<dac> what is a sata port
<Yorokobi> model number?
<chemist109> Arwen: You're using Kaffeine?
<tatters> Da cI wooullld check obo BIOS supports drive that size also
<Arwen> chemist109, VLC
<jhutchins> dak: You probably need a PCI SATA adapter card.
<aaroncampbell> My nice camera works fine (Canon Rebel XTi)
<Arwen> http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/71/vlcsnap13588938jq3.png - jhutchins, chemist109, this is what I'm talking about
<dac> ok
<Arwen> hey wait, wtf, it doesn't look cruddy when I screenshot it...
<kristyon> anyone know why cups says this? Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<tatters> Some old mobo/BIOS have 80gb limit
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: the only numbers on it are: J8209/J8210/J8211
<dac> ok
<kristyon> I cant setup my printer
<jhutchins> Arwen: Try mplayer.  Uses different decode process.  Might also try xine.
<Arwen> jhutchins, will do
<kristyon> anyone had trouble with cups?
<jhutchins> kristyon: Sounds like it's not running.  Can you access it at http://localhost:631?
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2621&e=mainproduct&pid=37019&acccat=cameracc&mainid=37019
<kristyon> yes
<kalorin`> kristyon: well they chafe a bit and never have seemed comfortable
<Arwen> jhutchins, mplayer hangs when I try to do that...
<kristyon> but I cannot add a local printer
<Arwen> or wait, it's working now
<chemist109> Arwen: If there is a de-interlace option, that is what you want.
<jhutchins> kristyon: 	http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd
<Arwen> chemist109, ok
<Arwen> jhutchins, thanks, it looks way less cruddy now
<kema> does anyone knows something about that amarok problem?
<Arwen> kema, the amarok problem?
* jhutchins has no problem with amarok, so no.
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, I'm can't find anything about that camera and the 2.6.x kernel ... does your syslog have anything about it when you plug it in?
<kema> amarok says "error loading media, no suitable input plugin" when I tried play mp3's over network.
* jhutchins is enjoying the Groove Salad stream now, but should probably go mow the lawn.
<jhutchins> !mp3 | kema
<ubotu> kema: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kristyon> jhutchins: OK, thanks for that but I dont know what the path for my usb printer is. I was trying to use the system settings/printer/add printer dialogue but the remote printer option is greyed out
<kristyon> and I get this error:
<kristyon> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<kema> when files located local amarok plays them fine
<Arwen> jhutchins, huh, I'm a dumbass, I figured out my issue was that VLC was falling back to x11...
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: new guy here...how can I check the syslog?
<jhutchins> kristyon: Not sure, like that blog says I was never able to add a printer with the system settings, and since it worked doing it directly in cups I didn't go back.
<Yorokobi> ksystemlog or 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' then plug it in
* jhutchins really is going to mow the lawn now.
<kristyon> any idea what my printer path would be or how I discover it?
<lee_> why does amarok go grey and inactive the first time i start it after doing a fresh install of kubuntu?
<kristyon> its a local usb, lexmark
<mray> Ark just refuses to extract a *.tgz.tar file! why?!
<kristyon> now it appears as an option in cups but still no authorisation
<wolferine> can I get a hand setting up my scanner, its an Epson CX5000 (i had it working on the weekend, but then I did a format/install feisty) ?
<kristyon> it should be tar.gz
<FreeWolF> hello
<FreeWolF> excuse me, I need a fast mirror
<FreeWolF> for download kubuntu 7.04
<FreeWolF> I've tried filemirrors
<lee_> use bittorrent.
<FreeWolF> yes
<mray> i renamed it to *.tar.gz - same error "tar: galcon/pygame.mixer_music.so: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted"
<FreeWolF> but with bittorrent the speed is 24k maximum
<lee_> no it isn't.
<lee_> get Azureus.
<FreeWolF> ok
<kristyon> its corrupt then
<lee_> wait.
<lee_> uTorrent
<lee_> is the best.
<FreeWolF> ok
<lee_> very small. very fast.
<mirek> hej
<FreeWolF> thank you very much
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: It seems to add it successfully as /dev/sdc (sdc1) but does nothing with it.  I made a test directory at ~/test and was then able to mount it there fine, as well as browse it.  Is there a way to make it auto-mount like CDRoms?
<lee_> azureus runs on Java so it's bloated.
<chemist109>  Anyone know how to activate audio preview in konqueror?  I can't remember.  (Yes, sounds is checked in view>preview)
* lee_ whispers firefox
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, an fstab entry may take care of that, so long it is always assigned /dev/sdc1
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: The logs http://paste-bin.com/11473
<Arwen> lee_, you accuse Azureus of being bloated but you recommend Firefox???
<wolferine> can I get a hand setting up my scanner, its an Epson CX5000 (i had it working on the weekend, but then I did a format/install feisty) I can see it in lsusb, i can scan using  scanimage -d epson (only as sudo)?
<kristyon> sounds like a permissions problem
<foxbeingz> Anyone who uses Thundebird -  How do I rename/edit a tag that I just created? Say I want to change the color or rename a tag, how do I do it ?
<Dumahen> how can i access ntfs hdd ?
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: get ntf3g
<Dumahen> an application ?
<Dumahen> or a library ?
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: you have to mount it first and the you can browse it, to delete and edit stuff, you need ntf3g
<smile> hi everybody
<chemist109> wolferine:  There is a scanner group.  Are you a member?
<smile> how to play X nethack ??
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: go to package manager and look for ntfs3g
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Dumahen> ok thnx
<wolferine> chemist109, I beleive this is a different type of "scanner"
<foxbeingz> np
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, 'sudo echo "/dev/sdc1        /media/kidscamera  auto user,noauto     0       0" >> /etc/fstab'
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, you'll need to mkdir /media/kidscamera (or whatever you want to call it)
<bandb|kde> how do I figure out what driver X is using?
<Dumahen> foxbeingz: i search but found nothing
<lee_> How do I get my onboard sound to work?
<lee_> i have an ASUS A8N-SLi
<lee_> pretty much the same onboard sound most people have
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: ntfs-3g is the exact name
<Dumahen> foxbeingz: :( again nothing found :(
<foxbeingz> Dumahen: what version of kubuntu do u have?
<kema> apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-3g-config
<sdlnxgk> anyone find out why kicker crashes when having more then 1 desktop viewer???
<blekos> how can i delete a dir that is not empty?
<blekos> from the command line
<nu> rm -rf
<blekos> thnx
<nu> np
<wolferine> can I get a hand setting up my scanner, its an Epson CX5000 (i had it working on the weekend, but then I did a format/install feisty) I can see it in lsusb, i can scan using  scanimage -d epson (only as sudo)?
<Filthpig> hi
<chemist109> wolferine: As someone else said, it sounds like a permissions issue.  What are the permissions for the /dev entry for the scanner?
<WillLuongo> is there any way to watch commercial DVDs in Kaffiene?
<wolferine> well, setting itup in /dev didnt work all that well
<wolferine> as I had to do it manually, it wasnt in there
<Filthpig> how on earth can I get the System Tray to sit next to the clock?
<kristyon> got the printer working, thanks jchutchins
<nu> by dragging it with your left mouse button ?
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: Is there no way to see USB drives with they are put in, rather than having to specify a device and a mount point?  If I plug in 2 USB devices, they are sdc and sdd
<Filthpig> nu: nope :s
<nu> drag the edge between the tray and the "desktops" bar
<wolferine> what is the group saned?
<nu> the one where the small arrow appears
<nu> as you hover over it
<Filthpig> there's no edge there
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, the HAL daemon (hald) takes care of that ... usually.
<nu> you cant see it unless you slowly pass your mouse over it
<chemist109> wolferine: Sane is a scanning engine.
<nu> as if you were to hover from the tray to the desktop numbers
<wolferine> thats not the same is it chemist109 ?
<nu> *slowly* ;)
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: ok...so I need to figure out how to check the status of that
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, me too :)
<chemist109> wolferine: saned is the sane daemon, I believe
<chemist109> saned is the SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy) daemon that allows remote clients to access image acquisition devices available on the local host.
<Filthpig> nu: It does not appear :s
<wolferine> chemist109, ah makes sense, so if I add my user to that group, do I need to restart for changes to take effect?
<nu> do you get one when hovering from the desktops to the taskbar ?
<chemist109> wolferine: You should be able to just log out and back in.
<nu> that is, even more to the left
<WillLuongo> Hello can anyone tell me if it is possible to watch commercial DVDs in Kaffiene?
<wolferine> chemist109, but my question is, do i have to
<aaroncampbell> Anyone here now how to set up hal to properly detect and show/mount usb devices?
<Filthpig> nu: nope
<Filthpig> nada
<creadorcreativo> WillLuongo: yes, you need install libdvdcss
<chemist109> wolferine: You will be joined to the new group when you log out and then back in.  You don't have to restart.
<wolferine> ok, maybe ill try that
<nu> perhaps post a screenshot somewhere Filthpig, to let people figure out what went awry with your desktop ;)
<wolferine> anything else it could be?
<Filthpig> :] 
<wolferine> other than me not being in the group saned?
<TheUser> hi, is there a command to get the current refresh rate ?
<chemist109> wolferine: If you can scan using sudo but not your regular user then it almost has to be a permissions problem.
<wolferine> but I cannot do sudo xsane to scan
<wolferine> as it doesnt find the device
<WillLuongo> creadorcreativo: I get the following message...
<WillLuongo> libdvdcss
<WillLuongo> oops
<wolferine>  I can only use scanimage -d epson
<WillLuongo> ;p;
<chemist109> wolferine: There must be an additional problem, then.
<WillLuongo> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<WillLuongo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<WillLuongo> is only available from another source
<WillLuongo> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> maybe I can reverse engineer the howto for the macosx look :] 
<chemist109> WillLuongo: The package is libdvdcss2
<Yorokobi> wolferine, did you use sudo mknod to create the device node in /dev ?
<WillLuongo> chemist109: thank you
<wolferine> Yorokobi, well,  I had to manually add the device to /dev
<WillLuongo> chemist109: but I get the same message with 2 as well
<wolferine> not sure I did mknod to do so
<blekos> any idea how i can upgrade my java version from 1.4 to 1.5?
<chemist109> WillLuongo: did you add the additional repositories?
<Yorokobi> wolferine, "files" in /dev should be created with mknod, not mkdir :)
<wolferine> so if I ls, it will read it as a what?
<chemist109> WillLuongo: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<chalcedony> does anyone have ideas on how to get AIM to work on Gaim?
<wolferine> oh wait, its gone
<Yorokobi> wolferine, the permissions first flag in ls -l /dev/<whatever> should be a 'c', if its a 'd' then you'll run into problems.
<chalcedony> my son just tried everything he knows.. it didn't work
<Yorokobi> wolferine, but, you'll also want to add yourself to the saned group (if one exists)
<wolferine> Yorokobi, i just did that, but I need to log for it take effect
<blekos> any idea how i can upgrade my java version from 1.4 to 1.5?
<WillLuongo> chemist109: Thank you, that worked!
<wolferine> Yorokobi, are you familiar with setting up scanners?
<Yorokobi> nope
<asmith42b> chalcedony: In what way does it not work?
<Yorokobi> not scanners specifically, that is
<wolferine> does anyone even use scanners?
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> seems to be dead silence over the past 3-4 days when asking for help with it
<acetoxy> Artists probably.
<acetoxy> I didn't read up :)
<asmith42b> I use scanners, but I haven't tried hooking any up to Ubuntu yet.
<wolferine> Yorokobi, so I would need to mknod in /dev, for the scanner
<wolferine> and I added my lsusb info in my epson.conf (which is the reason scanimage -d epson works)
<asmith42b> I probably will hook one up soon for fun.
<Yorokobi> wolferine, probably as a scanner is a device
<wolferine> a USB device
<wolferine> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04b8:082b Seiko Epson Corp.
<wolferine> so do I need to refernce where the device is, so it works properly?
<BluesKaj> asmith42b, I've used Kooka with success on my scanner but it's kinda poor quality compared to the copies one gets with windows .. i hate to admit
<wolferine> (im still not sure why it doesnt work outta-tha-box)
<asmith42b> BluesKaj: Perhaps with more interest, support will get better.
<wolferine> BluesKaj, and you set it up how?
<asmith42b> er, quality
<chemist109> wolferine: Did you follow this? http://www.sane-project.org/README.linux
<sparrw> [how]  can i completely disable AutoSelect in vncviewer?
<Hc> hello, i installed phpmyadmin, but i dont know how to login on it, it asks for username/pw and i have no idea what it is.. can some1 tell me where to see the usrname and pass? or if it is the same as in login to kubuntu?
<sparrw> Hc: thats your mysql username and pw.  if you havent set up mysql then you dont have one yet
<wolferine> chemist109, yes, kind of, I read it, but didnt find it helped
<Hc> sparr how should i set it up?
<ian__> wireless LAN not working on feisty :(
<BluesKaj> wolferine,  just a normal setup ... got the HP drivers for it and the thing worked
<Hc> i got installed mysql files, but how to manage it?
<ian__> i can see my wireless router, but not connect
<wolferine> BluesKaj, did you use the drivers from the HP site?
<BluesKaj> yeah
* wolferine isnt sure what a normal setup in linux means
<wolferine> BluesKaj, so you complied from source?
<wolferine> and HP supplies drivers for linux?
<Hc> how to configure mysql?
<ian__> www.mysql.com
<Daisuke_Ido> good morning.  have things calmed down some since the release?
<ian__> nah my wireless lan is b0rked
<ian__> got nvidia drivers working now though! <3 envy
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, same problems, more people involved
<Daisuke_Ido> i kinda meant in general, but hey, what the heck
<Yorokobi> heh
<wolferine> chemist109, this was easy when I set it up in Edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: again, the big problem with increasing popularity
<Hc> !mysql | Hc
<Hc> hmm
<wolferine> when I first started it in Edgy, xsane discovered my USB webcam first
<ian__> any idea how i can get connected to my wireless router? i can see it, but not connect
<Daisuke_Ido> ian__: question, is it WEP?
<ian__> nope theres no security
<Daisuke_Ido> well that doesn't sound very safe
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure why it wouldn't connect to a wide open AP
<ian__> atm I'm not worried
<toferrado> How do I know what's my pci wireless card chipset?
<ian__> toferrado: lspci
<ian__> i think
<toferrado> ian__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17456/
<asmith42b> toferrado: Look at it?
<asmith42b> :P
<toferrado> ian__, isn't working...
<ian__> o_O
<toferrado> asmith42b, its inside my laptop :/
<Yorokobi> toferrado, have you tried lspci yet ?
<Yorokobi> nm
<msoeken> known problem? I cannot surf with konqueror when the new network manager is running, but ping works
* Yorokobi goes back to read the log and ... there it is :/
<toferrado> Yorokobi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17456/
<toferrado> Yorokobi, isn't working...
<Yorokobi> yeah, I only see the ethernet NIC in that paste
<kRush> is the amd64 build still a showstopper for desktop usage?
<kRush> like flash not working
<ian__> yeah
<ian__> :(
<ian__> and java too
<ian__> or at least for me anyway :P
<chijin> flash works just fine, if you use a 32bit browser, which is quite simple thing to do
<aro> Is there a calculator in KDE?
<aro> Just a basic 4 function one
<Yorokobi> aro, kcalc
<chemist109> aro: sudo apt-get install kcalc
<aro> Thanks
<ian__> SpeedCrunch is installed by default is it not?
<aro> Oh yea didn't even see that
<kRush> bummer
<yelkcos> hola
<yelkcos> tengo un problema con el teclado al actualizar a kubuntu 7.04
<asmith42b> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a way to make it where akregator doesn't prompt you when you try to delete something?
<wolferine> anyone able to help setup my scanner?
<stexe> we can help me?
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly
<janz> sexy time
<janz> bow chicka bow wow
<janz> bam!
<janz> thats what im talking about
<stexe> I've installed today kubuntu 6.10... I can't install any appl
<janz> same here man
<markelhas> Hi,
<markelhas> When a try to boot my ubuntu 7.04 cd it reebots my machine, i've to put nolapic on boot options to boot from the cd.
<markelhas> After that the ubuntu is up and runnig, i can config my wifi, surf the web, everthing is working just fine. After the installation process the ubuntu takes a lottttttttttt of time to boot and some times does not boot at all. When it boot the os is very very very slow. With the live cd it's faster then the install one!
<markelhas> I've this problem in version 6.10 and the problem was that i used partition magic to create the partitions of the ubuntu. when i used the install interface it work. But in 7.04 nothing seems to work.
<markelhas> Need some tips one this plz.
<janz> wow..a lot to read
<rr72> not really
<Yorokobi> markelhas, are you using the noacpi option still ?
<janz> hey...dont give me lip
<markelhas> Yorokobi: yap
<janz> im 16 and i dont want to waste my time readinh
<janz> reading*
<Yorokobi> markelhas, have you tried it without?
* rr72 kills people who say" <janz> bow chicka bow wow
<janz> lol
<BluesKaj> maybe you should , janz
<markelhas> Yorokobi: doesn't boot
<janz> maybe i should
<janz> i might just go get naked and go do that
<markelhas> Yorokobi: i've installed several times and nothing
<Yorokobi> oy ... you're not using a DVD+/-RW w/lightscibe are you, markelhas ?
<markelhas> Yorokobi: now i have 6.10 and it's working but if i update or install de 7.04 puff problems
<wolferine> BluesKaj, you still didnt get a chance to respond to my previous question
<wolferine> did you compile the drivers from HP from source?
<markelhas> Yorokobi: don't now what is that :(
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it
<markelhas> Yorokobi: i'm trying to install on a laptop Asus M3N, that also have a windows partition
<WillLuongo> How can I run an SSH client in Consol?
<WillLuongo> Console even?
<Yorokobi> WillLuongo, ssh targethoste
<Yorokobi> -e
<Maneit> ssh user@host -p port
<WillLuongo> Yorokobi: thanks
<WillLuongo> Maneit: Thank you as well
<BluesKaj> oh sorry wolferine ,I had an appfreeze up and had to reboot ... feisty just recognized the scanner and it's listed when I launch kooka , so they've upgraded the app
<Maneit> you usually don't need the port option though :)
<Maneit> np, WillLuongo
<markelhas> Yorokobi: how can i try to solve this problem?
<wolferine> BluesKaj, so did you get the drivers from HP or not?
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it
<Yorokobi> markelhas, is it the M3000N ?
<markelhas> Yorokobi: yes it is
<b0nn> Hi all, I have a problem that Im not sure how to fix.  If I hold down a shift key, or ctrl key, then it 'locks' on (I have to click it again to unlock it) does anyone have any idea how to prevent this behaviour?
<markelhas> Yorokobi: is 7.04 too much for my machine!?
<Yorokobi> markelhas, dunno ... the ubuntu wiki only has tests for breezy and warty :/ I don't know if there has been any tests on that machine for feisty/the 2.6 kernel
<BluesKaj> nope wolferine , didn't need to this upgrade ..did a total clean reinstall, ...no need for other drivers
<Yorokobi> s/hoary/warty/ ^^^
<markelhas> Yorokobi: so maybe i shouldn't updated to 7.04?
<wolferine> BluesKaj, before you had mentioned you got the drivers from HP
<rr72> b0nn~ its sticky keys
<wolferine> which is a bit confusing
<Yorokobi> markelhas, if it works in 6.10 but not 7.04, stick with 6.10
<b0nn> rr72: ah cool
<wolferine> so you using 7.04 BluesKaj ?
<rr72> b0nn~ i don't know how to turn it off tho sorry
<b0nn> rr72: thats good, now I have an idea for google
<chemist109> b0nn: system settings>accessibility>modifier keys
<markelhas> Yorokobi: ya, think so. thnks
<b0nn> ok
<b0nn> yes!
<b0nn> thanks guys, thats a huge relief
<BluesKaj> yes , wolferine
<wolferine> BluesKaj, and you had to do what, just open xsane and it recognized the device?
<Hc> pfff, i rly dont understand that mysql
<wolferine> ok kooka, in your case
<BluesKaj> kooka
<BluesKaj> yup
<wolferine> hmm, my kooka cannot find any devices
<wolferine> could you look in yours, and see where your device is located?
<wolferine> in /dev I imagine
<wolferine> but /dev/what?
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it
<MinceR> how do i set up [k] ubuntu so that the system clock is considered to be UTC?
<Whiz2> hmm.. i'm having an issue removing lighttpd. it refuses to terminate
<Whiz2> any ideas?
<wolferine> Whiz2, sudo ps -A
<wolferine> then kill the ps
<wolferine> MinceR, what is UTC?
<MajorApus> how do I play mpegs?
<wolferine> you can sync with internet servers, not sure if thats what you want
<MinceR> wolferine: Universal Coordinated Time
<Whiz2> wolferine: littpd isn't listed there
<Whiz2> lighttpd*
<rr72> !zulu
<wolferine> Whiz2, its a daemon?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zulu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MinceR> i want it to add the local timezone difference to the system clock at boot time
<Yorokobi> MinceR, you'll need to change your time zone, 'sudo tzconfig'
<Whiz2> wolferine: it's what i was using for a web server before i installed apache2
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it
<Yorokobi> rr72, google it
<MinceR> my current time zone is set correctly
<rr72> Yorokobi~ u don't think i have?
<facugaich> Wmv playback is broken right?
<wolferine> Whiz2, sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop ?
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it. i have read plenty of documentation on it
<dettoaltrimenti> what's the keyboard shortcut for refresh in most browsers?
<wolferine> rr72, no need to repeat once a minute
<chemist109> Yorokobi: He doesn't need to change his timezone.  My system clock uses UTC, but my tz is America/Chicago
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti, F5
<MajorApus> how do I get mpeg support??
<rr72> wolferine~ il switch to once every 5 minutes
<Yorokobi> MinceR, chemist109 that's set in the BIOS
<wolferine> MajorApus, google ubuntu guide
<Whiz2> wolferine: failed
<chemist109> Yorokobi: Nope, it isn't.
<Whiz2> hang on i'll try from the process manager...
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here know anything about net vibes? how often do they update the feeds?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> Whiz2, sudo /etc/init.d/li (then tab) to see if the daemon is listed
<chemist109> Usually you choose the setting when you install Kubuntu.  I don't know how you change it.
<Whiz2> wolferine: it's there. it just doesn't stop
<wolferine> Whiz2, log your system
<wolferine> it should either kill it or restart it
<wolferine> when you come back, use that line to kill, if its still running
<Pollywog> does anyone know if the nvidia problems have been fixed in Feisty?
<wolferine> Pollywog, problems, like what?
<chemist109> MinceR: Edit /etc/default/rcS  Set UTC=yes.
<dettoaltrimenti> Whiz2, what process are you trying to stop?
<Filthpig> chees
<Whiz2> wolferine: using the tab idea it shows up as a linux-restricted-mules-common packages
<Whiz2> lighttpd
<wolferine> Pollywog, u may want to direct your questions into #ubuntu-effects too
<Yorokobi> chemist109, I just pm'd that to MinceR  :)
<wolferine> Whiz2, ok....
<Pollywog> when I installed nvidia the day Feisty was released, the nvidia drivers would not work
<wolferine> so?
<MajorApus> how do I get mpeg (vido) support the guide here "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats" DOESN"T WORK
<dettoaltrimenti> Whiz2, 'ps -e | grep light' then 'sudo kill <process number>' have you tried that?
<Pollywog> so I am running nv driver
<wolferine> Pollywog, what do you mean "didnt work"
<chemist109> Yorokobi: Good Job! :)
<Pollywog> I could not get KDE to start
<wolferine> Pollywog, use the ubuntu guide to update to the latest nvidia driver
<Pollywog> k
<chemist109> exit
<chemist109> oops
<Whiz2> dettoaltrimenti: it doesn't show up in ps
<wolferine> Pollywog, ask questions in #ubuntu-effects instead
<Whiz2> at all
<chemist109> let's try that in Konsole :)
<Pollywog> k
<dettoaltrimenti> if it's not showing up there, it's not running
<Yorokobi> Whiz2, how do you know that its running?
<rr72> hey, my wifi card isnt working in feisty, it worked in edgy perfectly, i have a Hawking hwp54g which has the rt2500 chipset, i have even tried to compile my own driver for it. i have read plenty of documentation on it
<Whiz2> Yorokobi: because i had it set to auto start when i first installed it. Now it won't stop, or uninstall
<Whiz2> debfoster asked me if i wanted to remove it a few mins ago, and when it tried to remove it, it refused to stop (it tried to stop, and purge it and failed on all counts)
* rr72 waves bye to nixternal
<dettoaltrimenti> if it doesn't show up in ps, it isn't running- does 'sudo apt-get remove lighttdp' give you an error message Whiz2?
<ian__> any ideas why my wireless lan isnt showing from the KNetworkManager tray icon, but it does show when i go to manually configure?
<ian__> oh and
<Whiz2> dettoaltrimenti: let me check...
<MinceR> thx
<ian__> under wcid it wont connect :[
<ian__> so back to KNetworkManager
<Yorokobi> MinceR, is that what you were looking for?
<MinceR> yes
<Whiz2> where can I paste the error?
<Whiz2> so you can see?
<olimpico>  I'm getting log_daemon_msg: not found everywhere, On the console, if I remove a package, on the init , everywhere. PLEASE HELP, many things don't work anymore
<Yorokobi> olimpico, what do you mean by "if I remove a package, on the init"?
<creadorcreativo> Whiz2: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bilbo-b> is it normal that the kubuntu install mount my sata disc as scsi sda?
<Yorokobi> bilbo-b, yes
<NetersLandreau> i have a problem.. did the upgrade to 7 and now my computer won't boot even in single user mode.. hangs waiting usb device.. any clues?
<wolferine> what is usblp0 in /dev exactly?
<olimpico> Yorokobi: Everywhere, if I apt-get remove, xxxx I get this message
<NetersLandreau> i think it may be missing fonts, or something
<bilbo-b> well, im having a problem instaling grub during installation. i thought that was the sata disc, but now im lost
<olimpico> Yorokobi:  If I reboot, in the init it comes several times
<chemist109> NetersLandreau: Unplug the USB device.  I have to do this with an external hard drive.
<wolferine> !pastebin Whiz2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin whiz2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !pastebin | Whiz2
<ubotu> Whiz2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NetersLandreau> thanks chemist109.. i will try that
<bilbo-b> it said its a fatal erro, but didnt get more details
<olimpico> Yorokobi: Also if I try to /etc/init.d/networking restart, I get log_action_begin_msg: not found
<Whiz2> here is the URL for the pasted error received by apt-get remove lighttpd... http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17466/
<olimpico> Yorokobi: It's like if in the last upgrade, some package that recognized this logs was removed
<bilbo-b> have somebody got an error during the grub install in the livecd installation on a fujitsu notebook?
<Whiz2> I've added pastebin to my favorites
<Whiz2> :-D
<chemist109> Whiz2: Try this:  sudo apt-get install lighttpd     Then, sudo apt-get remove lighttpd
<wolferine> Whiz2, you might want to use aptitude from now on, not apt-get
<Whiz2> trying...
<wolferine> as it will remember/remove the dependencies as well
<Whiz2> lighttpd is already the newest version
<nutshell42> how do I print as user?
<nutshell42> the printer is configured, it shows up in the cups configuration, it shows up in kde's config dialog when I'm admin, but it's not there as user
<Whiz2> wolferine: i tried removing it using debfoster & it still failed
<deviance> Whiz2 whats the error?
<Whiz2> so it's not a dependency issue
<chemist109> Whiz2: Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lighttpd  Then remove it.
<Whiz2> deviance: i simply can not stop/remove lighttpd
<wolferine> Whiz2, that had nothing to do with a dependancy issue, it was just a general suggestion
<deviance> No, it wouldn't be a dependancy problem.
<Whiz2> chemist109: E: invalid operation lighttpd
<olimpico> In the startup I get: log_daemon_msn: Not found
<olimpico> It's everywhere, please help
<Whiz2> how do I log my system?
<deviance> It automaticly logs I belive
<Whiz2> someone here told me to log my system
<nutshell42> Whiz2: is the lighttpd running? if not you could simply edit /etc/init.d/lighttpd
<deviance> Hmm
<bilbo-b> is there any method to do an expert install fom the live cd?
<deviance> /var/log
<deviance> Thats where your logs are
<Whiz2> all my install/uninstall programs says it's running, but it's not in ps, or prcess manager
<deviance> bilbo-b: there should be
<deviance> Can you not press ecs on startup?
<bilbo-b> but there isnt, isnt it?
<deviance> Esc*
<Whiz2> deviance: one moment lemme see what i can find in the logs
<deviance> Ok
<Whiz2> deviance: Esc???
<chemist109> Whiz2: weird.  The command was right.
<deviance> Sorry, I was talking to Bilbo
<gansinho> please, I'm trying to upgrate from edgy to feisty and I get the following error messege: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<nutshell42> Whiz2: if it's not in ps then it could just be a bug in the init-script. Just edit the stop part of the script to succeed
<bilbo-b> mhhh
<bilbo-b> i dont know
<bilbo-b> ill try
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i don't remember how, or where to do that. someone else did all the editing for me.
<bilbo-b> it is supossed to escape to the command line?
<chemist109> bilbo-b: I think you have to use the alternate disk
<bilbo-b> i see
<bilbo-b> ok, thank you
<Whiz2> deviance: what am I looking for in the logs? which file?
<Layer8> can someone help me with feisty and problems using ext. usb hdd?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: cp /etc/init.d/lighttpd /etc/lighttpd.bak; nano /etc/init.d/lighttpd; search for "stop) " and remove everything between that and the next ";;".
<NetersLandreau> i have a problem.. did the upgrade to 7 and now my computer won't boot even in single user mode.. dies loading system fonts.. any clues?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i can do better from the desktop... i'll do it that way. i can login to konq as root (i'm a cheater lol)
<nutshell42> Whiz2: makes no difference. Just remember to make a backup copy before you start deleting lines =)
<NetersLandreau> i am able to boot the cd and can see all my files.. they look to be intact.. it is preferable to repair this OS rather than a complete reinstall
<MuJ> how do you turn off the announcement for "new" bluetooth device on startup?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: if i remember correctly, kate automatically makes backups
<nutshell42> Whiz2: *don't* rely on those
<shawn34> what package do i need to install for mp3's in amarok
<nutshell42> unless I'm mistaken it just creates blah~ files like most text editors
<nutshell42> if you accidentally save twice, that file's useless (because it's overwritten)
<nutshell42> shawn34: libxine-extracodecs if you use the xine engine
<nutshell42> iirc
<shawn34> nutshell42, thanks
<m0n1t0r> Which is better Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<david_> May i please have help setting up a VNC server with 7.04?
<TheDebugger> A matter of taste..
<nutshell42> m0n1t0r: do you really have to ask? =)
<deviance> Kubuntu :P
<nutshell42> TheDebugger: traitor
<Layer8> does noone have problems with external usb storage under kubuntu feisty?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: ok i saved it as a bak, and reloaded the original... do i need to remove the word "stop)" too?
<shawn34> m0n1t0r, all up to who you ask... and ahem.. your in the kubuntu room lol
<m0n1t0r> deviance: What is the difference?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: no
<ForgeAu> kubuntu if you like functionality over simplicity, and ubuntu if you like orange, and brown...
<Whiz2> ok
<deviance> Kubuntu = Kde
<deviance> ubuntu = gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> real answer: it's all preference.  gnome vs. kde
<Daisuke_Ido> we tend toward kde :)
<shawn34> m0n1t0r, see, thats why you don't ask in ubuntu or kubuntu lol
<m0n1t0r> shawn34: heheheehe I'm using now ubuntu, but I don't know the difference.
<ForgeAu> its just the visual design (the window manager)
<Whiz2> now do i simply try to stop it again, or do I need to reboot first?
<ForgeAu> ubuntu uses Gnome
<david_>  May i please have help setting up a VNC server with 7.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> and default apps
<bobleny> Hi, I have a bit of a problem... It is difficult to explain it here. All details of my problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2511557&postcount=1 You can telk to me through here, but I would prefer there. I need to keep track of what you say, and that is the best way.
<Whiz2> nutshell42: now do i simply try to stop it again, or do I need to reboot first?
<m0n1t0r> I know that kubuntu uses KDE. But anyone is more stable than other?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: try /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop; it should do absolutely nothing
<ForgeAu> (apps menu up the top second panel down the bottom - XFCE is similar but smaller bottom pannel)
<sylpheed> ello
<bobleny> !kubntu | bobleny
<david_> sypheed hello
<sylpheed> ^_^
<ForgeAu> Kubuntu uses KDE single panel down the bottom (much like Windows' start menu)
<nutshell42> m0n1t0r: not really, both have their problems
<Whiz2> nutshell42: it simply went back to the prompt
<nutshell42> how do I print as user?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: that's good; now try apt-get again
<Whiz2> ok
<nutshell42> the printer is configured, it shows up in the cups configuration, it shows up in kde's config dialog when I'm admin, but it's not there as user
<david_> Please help me and a friend with a VNC server installation.
<m0n1t0r> Thank you very much. I will try soon the kubuntu. Bye.
<Whiz2> yay! it removed! ty nutshell42
<nutshell42> Whiz2: np
<pattieja> hello
<Whiz2> nutshell42: does that mean I can safely remove the lighttpd script from init.d? (along with it's backups)
<david_> Vnc help please
<Whiz2> david_: i can help with vnc what's the problem?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: yes; best remove the symbolic links to it from /etc/rc*.d, too
<Whiz2> nutshell42: ok
<david_> Whiz2: A friend and I need to install VNC but when we Adepted tightvnc it did not automaticly start and we do not know how to fix it.
<Whiz2> david_: are you trying to get it to start when you load the computer, or the desktop?
<Whiz2> guess i wont' find out til he returns
<nutshell42> david_: that's probably not what you wanna hear; but have you thought about using NX (www.nomachine.com)?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i use vncserver package
<david_> Whiz32: I JUST installed tightvnc but I would like it to start when kubuntu starts
<nutshell42> Whiz2: I use NX because it feels snappier than vnc
<Whiz2> mine doesn't autostart either, but i don't start my desktop... if I could, i'd get it to run as my user when the system itself starts. (because I never load my desktop)
<nutshell42> or ssh's X tunneling
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i use vncserver because i use vnc on all my computers
<Whiz2> david_: try aptitude install vncserver
<nutshell42> Whiz2: that's not much of an argument, unless we're taking about dozens of them =)
<Whiz2> you can have that start each time you start your desktop
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i access them all from one computer, and i don't want to install a bunch of diff things in order to access diff computers
<NetersLandreau> i have a problem.. did the upgrade to 7 and now my computer won't boot even in single user mode.. hangs setting up console font and keymap.. any clues?
<Whiz2> specially since i use a vista PC to access them
<nutshell42> didn't kde's desktop sharing start vnc automatically when you shared your desktop?
<pattieja> When I did the automatic updates on Friday, Kubuntu said there was a new version available (Feisty Fawn).  So, I said 'yes' to automatically upgrade to that version.  I came back after the weekend, and had to babysit some of the upgrade details, since I made local changes to certain files, but then, when the installer got to the point that it wanted to remove outdated packages, it crashed when I selected 'remove'.  At that point, it ga
<pattieja> ve me instructions to file a bug report, but when I clicked on the button to file the report, that crashed too, and I was left with my desktop.  So, I rebooted, since that was the next step the installer wanted to do.  Now, everything is extremely slow, and I am barely able to get the TWM window manager running (from which I have (barely) launched xchat).  KDE does not function correctly.  I am not able to login through the login windo
<nutshell42> Whiz2: what I meant is that you could just as easily install NX on all of them
<pattieja> w (may not be being patient enough).  I do not get a KDE splash screen.  So, I moved my .kde/ and .kderc files out of the way and ran 'xinit /usr/bin/startkde -- :1', which proceeded to (excrutiatingly slowly) take me through the KDE customization wizard.  However, when I finally got to a desktop, dialogs kept popping up stating that the trash protocol had unexpectedly died, and the something else had unexpectedly died, and did a few d
<pattieja> ifferent protocols before it quit.  I was not able to logout.
<wilman> what is the config file of xine?
<pattieja> and I cannot bring up a browser to search for solutions
<bobleny> !kubuntu | bobleny
<wilman> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david_> how do i start vncserver?
<wilman> !Xine
<david_> I try to connect and i get nothing
<Whiz2> pattieja: next time it might be a better idea to paste that to http://pastebin.ubuntu.org/ instead of here
<nutshell42> pattieja: are other DE's just as slow as kde?
<pattieja> Whiz2, k
<Whiz2> david_: at the command line, type vncserver
<david_> I did
<nutshell42> pattieja: what does top say?
<pattieja> nutshell42, twm seems to be ok
<nutshell42> pattieja: firefox?
<Whiz2> dave_: should say something like "X-Desktop is network:X
<pattieja> nutshell42, firefox doesn't even come up
<david_> But it asked me for a password... i entered it... said it was started than i try to vnc to it with nothing
<pattieja> nutshell42, top: load average: 0.15, 0.18, 0.18
<nutshell42> if it does run, try to kill gam_server or fam_server, or something that sounds like that
<nutshell42> paste a list of processes that contain gam or fam
<nutshell42> *before* killing them
<nutshell42> at least in debian that usually explains extremely slow kde
<pattieja> nutshell42, currently the only process with 'server' in the name is dcopserver
<Whiz2> david_: try removing tightvnc and vncserver then apt-get install vncserver again
<nutshell42> pattieja: look for gam or fam
<pattieja> nutshell42, there are no 'fam' or 'gam' processes
<david_> k
<pattieja> nutshell42, ps auxww | grep {fam|gam} shows nothing
<nutshell42> could you paste the output of ps to pastebin?
<pattieja> (separate commands, of course)
<Whiz2> dave_: also make sure that if you're accessing through a router using the internet that you have TCP port 5900 routed to the IP address of that computer on the network
<Whiz2> david_: if you don't, then your vnc viewer application will not be able to access the vncserver at all
<nutshell42> pattieja: back to my original point; is everything slow or just kde? does firefox (or opera) run ok?
<pattieja> nutshell42, firefox does not come up
<uros> hi all. how do i test if my microphone is working? i have a program that looks for it in /dev/dsp by default - is this OK?
<pattieja> nutshell42, hmm.  firefox-bin is in the Tl state as shown by 'ps'
<pattieja> nutshell42, how do I paste to pastebin without a browser?
<nutshell42> good point, send me a privmsg
<jarle> isn't it possible to use symlinks in /etc/cron.weekly/ ? I have made a symlink to a script there, but it doesn't seem like the script is started...
<Whiz2> nutshell42: there were no symbolic links in /etc/rc*.d for lighttpd so i'm not worried bout that :-)
<TJensen> How do I control the settings of /media/.hal-mtab? It is automatically written when e.g. a USB device is added
<david_> Whiz2: still not working
<Whiz2> david_: is the computer you're trying to connect on your local network?
<nutshell42> david_: does ssh tunneling work?
<david_> Yes... and I dk
<pattieja> nutshell42, did you get it?
<Whiz2> dave_: does vncserver work on your other PCs on the same net?
<nutshell42> pattieja: no
<david_> yes
<pattieja> nutshell42, hmm.
<pattieja> I'm using xchat
<nutshell42> open a dialog window and paste
<nutshell42> if you did that
<pattieja> I right-clicked on your name, opened a dialog window, pasted the ps output there, and then hit enter
<nutshell42> then perhaps the servers doing some filtering stuff
<nutshell42> strange
<nutshell42> just write me something
<pattieja> just did
<nutshell42> in the dialog window I mean
<Whiz2> david_: when you started the server did it tell you that X-dexktop was network:1?
<pattieja> exactly
<nutshell42> nothing
<david_> Whiz: What all this about a XDMCP? Do i have to enable it or something
<nutshell42> are there any server msgs?
<david_> Yes
<pattieja> heh
<pattieja> guess I need to register
<nutshell42> god, that's stupid
<Whiz2> dave_: paste the entire message you got from the server to http://pastebin.ubuntu.org then paste the URL to the paste here, so i can have a look
<Whiz2> david_: everything after you typed vncserver
<pattieja> nutshell42, trying again...
<nutshell42> woohoo
<uros> hi all. i have a program that records microphone on /dev/dsp by default. since it does not work, is the adress ok? anything else i should check?
<Whiz2> uros: might try changing the default address
<pattieja> how about now?
<pattieja> :)
<pattieja> uros, make sure your mixer settings are correct
<pattieja> uros, you might have to send /dev/dsp certain ioctl's also.
<nutshell42> pattieja: the flood protection works very slowly, so it'll take some time
<pattieja> nutshell42, k
<david_> http://pastebin.ca/456526
<nutshell42> <pattieja> root      2222  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:35
<pattieja> nutshell42, I hope the server didn't queue up my previous messages before I was registered and send those, too.
<nutshell42> it stopped after that one
<nutshell42> no it didn't
<uros> pattieja: tnx. what are ioctl's?
<uros> whiz2: what could be alternatives?
<sylpheed> vncserver
<sylpheed> oops
<Whiz2> uros: any device which is an actual device on your system (example: /dev/hdc1 if that is a disk device)
<MajorApus> so it turns out that "Albatron PX865PE" drivers work well for my card, even tho its totally different, how would I tell it to use them??
<Whiz2> dave_: vncserver -kill 1 (repeat that for 234 and 5, then wait a moment, try again, then paste again)
<soulrider__> are there any programs i can use to easily write formulae with Latex ?
<Whiz2> david_: sorry... vncserver -kill :1
<nutshell42> pattieja: while it slowly pastes: does lynx work? what does a strace of konqueror say?
<pattieja> uros, an ioctl is a communication channel between userspace and kernelspace
<pattieja> basically
<jhutchins> MajorApus: Somewhere in the modules config, alias <baddriver> <driverthatworks>.
<MajorApus> jhutchins: where is the modules config?
<MajorApus> jhutchins: whould I need to download the driver or is it already includeD?
<pattieja> nutshell42, I do have links installed and running
<jhutchins> MajorApus: Unfortunately, it's all over the place, modprobe.conf, modules.d/, etc.
<david_> Whiz2: http://pastebin.ca/456536
<pattieja> nutshell42, my home directory is on NFS
<jhutchins> MajorApus: If you find a file that's got aliases in it, go ahead and define it there.
<jhutchins> MajorApus: No idea about the specifics of that driver.
<pattieja> nutshell42, an strace of konqueror just paused at
<MajorApus> jhutchins: its possible I dont need to do that tho, basically I just want my spdif optical digital output to work
<pattieja> open("/exports/people/pattieja/.qt/.qt_plugins_3.3rc.lock", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 9
<pattieja> fcntl64(9, F_SETLKW64, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}
<MajorApus> jhutchins: i heard somehwere that there is a way to activate it
<Whiz2> dave_: now paste the contents of /home/david/.vnc/David-Laptop:2.log
<jhutchins> MajorApus: Hah.  Good luck with that.
<nutshell42> pattieja: try creating a new user with a local ~
<pattieja> and ~/.qt/.qtrc.lock
<pattieja> I don't think the version of NFS on the server handles locks properly
<MajorApus> jhutchins: linux doesn't support digital out? because if it cant its a joek
<MajorApus> joke*
<jhutchins> MajorApus: That's one of the major headaches with some newer cards.  The other one is that it defaults to spdif and you get nothing from the speaker jack.
<MajorApus> jhutchins: my card is 4 years old
<david_> Whiz2: the file is empty
<Daisuke_Ido> and in other news, i continue to hate my clone xbox 360 gamepad
<jhutchins> Sound cards and ubuntu right now are a roll of the dice.
<Daisuke_Ido> since, of course, it's not usable in linux :\
<pattieja> nutshell42, I will attempt to login using a local user account
<pattieja> thanks for the assist
<Whiz2> david_: longshot... try rebooting the computer, then run it again & try to access it.
<nutshell42> pattieja: hey, the ps is finished
<pattieja> yeah?
<nutshell42> god, flood protection can be too zealous
<nutshell42> I never thought I'd say that sometime
<nutshell42> pattieja: but you're right, NFS sounds like a likely culprit
<pattieja> I'm thinking that something is probably missing in my installation that didn't get completed during the upgrade
<pattieja> Edgy Eft never had these kinds of problems
<nutshell42> unfortunatly, in my experience, nfs is extremely hard to debug
<nutshell42> one reason I use sfs
<pattieja> what's sfs?
<nutshell42> a wrapper around nfs
<Whiz2> i can safely copy/resize entire partitions using gparted without losing data right?
<nutshell42> that tunnels nfs through ssh basically
<nutshell42> it also has a global namespace, but the real point is that you can debug nfs and the network connection seperatly
<pattieja> nutshell42, sounds like it could be slow too, plus introduce other issues
<Daisuke_Ido> at least i have my trusty logitech gamepad...
<nutshell42> although it probably won't help much in this case
<pattieja> although it does present a neat ability to tunnel NFS over the Internet in a secure fashion
<nutshell42> it *is* a lot easier to debug and more reliable than nfs ime
<david_> Whiz2: nothing
<nutshell42> but I'm not sure I'd wanna try it as ~
<Whiz2> dave_: hang on a sec. lemme check something
<nutshell42> that said, for normal operations it's snappy enough
<david_> want ssh?
<david_> I MIGHT be able too figure that out
<pattieja> well, need to logout to login as another user, bbl
<nutshell42> david_: I know I've already asked, but I'm not sure your reply was for me; does X tunneling with ssh work?
<david_> I never tryed
<imagine> how can I change the mount point on kubuntu?
<nutshell42> david_: it would at least tell you that a connection is possible and that both X installations are sane
<david_> nevermind ssh don't work ether lol
<Whiz2> dave_: do youhave Xvnc installed, and/or running?
<nutshell42> imagine: edit /etc/fstab
<nutshell42> imagine: there could be a graphical way of doing it
<nutshell42> but I don't know it =)
<malik_> Does anyone know how to delete songs from the ipod?
<malik_> or data?
<Whiz2> david_: and does the viewer even give you a password prompt?
<david_> No
<david_> and Xvnc is a no also
<david_> you only said vncserver
<Whiz2> dave_: aptitude install xvnc
<Whiz2> david_: you need that
<nutshell42> david_: didn't krfb set up its own server?
<jpattie_> hmm.  local user is lickety split
<nutshell42> imagine: system settings -> advanced tab -> disk& filesystems
<malik_> does anyone know how to delete  data from the ipod?
<david_> Couldn't find package "xvnc".  However, the following
<david_> packages contain "xvnc" in their name:
<david_>   linuxvnc xvnc4viewer xvncviewer
<nutshell42> malik_: didn't amarok have an ipod plugin? can't you delete stuff in their browser?
<malik_> i cant see anything
<Whiz2> dave_: try linuxxvnc
<malik_> its a 2gig ipod
<Whiz2> dave_: linuxvnc
<malik_> and it says theres only 60mb left of free space
<nutshell42> malik_: you can't see the ipod in amarok, or no way to delete stuff?
<nutshell42> nothing in the right-click menu?
<malik_> yea its there
<malik_> but theres no music
<malik_> and it says theres only 60mb left
<david_> Whiz2: I did but still nothing
<nutshell42> double-clicking? right-clicking?
<nutshell42> malik_: open the amarok settings, media devices and try different plugins
<anarko> hola
<Whiz2> david_: do you have an x-server?
<nutshell42> it should be set to apple ipod or something like that
<david_> KDE
<Whiz2> dave_: then i don't understand why it's not working
<Whiz2> dave_: lemme check something else...
<anarko> estoy buscando un antivirus para mi kubuntu para no pasar virus a los colegas con otros SO
<malik_> no
<malik_> I KNOW theres no songs in there
<nutshell42> david_: didn't krfb set up its own server?
<malik_> but its full
<david_> WHAT is krfb?????????
<fsdfsdffgd> huu! anyone knows how i can see the running processes? like alt&strg&del in windows? :O
<malik_> and i dont know how to delete everything from it
<pestilence> anarko: english here, spanish in #ubuntu-es
<nutshell42> david_: kde's desktop sharing app; look in the kmenu
<anarko> i'am sorry
<nutshell42> I thought it it set up its own server, iirc from the one time I tried it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Whiz2> david_: are you typing sudo before the vncserver command?
<malik_> do you know how to restore ipod on linux?
<SJrX> Anyone know with VMWare if its possible to get the autoresize guest feature working, easily?
<pestilence> fsdfsdffgd: menu->system->KSysGuard
<david_> Whiz2: no actually.... now i feel stupdi
<fsdfsdffgd> thanks !
<Whiz2> dave_: no don't do that
<pestilence> malik_: you can format it using gtkpod
<nutshell42> malik_: sorry, I'm just pointing you to the obvious settings, I've got no ipod =)
<malik_> thanks
<konrad> Hi, is it known that binary nvidia drivers doesnt work?
<Whiz2> david_: no don't do that. you won't even be able to get to a desktop at all even if you can login if you type sudo before it
<JohnFlux> fsdfsdffgd: or press ctrl+esc
<david_> Whiz2: it don't work anyway lol
<jpattie_> nutshell42, thanks for the help
<pidgee> Hello all
<malik_> you guys know when the kubuntu bugs are gonna be fixed?
<nutshell42> jpattie_: nfs problem?
<jpattie_> at least I have the right direction to go in, now.
<pestilence> malik_: as soon as you report them
<JohnFlux> malik_: what, all of them? :)
<jpattie_> nutshell42, most likely.
<nutshell42> jpattie_: I feared as much
<pidgee> I try to upgrate edgy to festy... but it complains about space in /usr...
<nutshell42> try removing the nfs config files, let apt reinstall them and then try to change as few lines as possible
<nutshell42> I once traced a smb problem for half a day, no error msgs, no nothing
<pestilence> pidgee: upgrading requires about a gig of free disk space
<pidgee> it should be ok so... df -h returns "/dev/hda3             4,6G  3,2G  1,2G  73%"
<nutshell42> until I found out that it was a documented option that was set but apparently removed in an ultraminor upgrade (xx.x.x to xx.x.xa in debian) and hung the whole server
<pestilence> pidgee: you can try running "sudo apt-get clean", that will remove stuff you don't need anymore
<Whiz2> david_: how exactly are you trying to access the server? by typing it's local network IP address followed by the port number? (aka 192.168.1.102:5900)
<Whiz2> david_: in the viewer options that is
<pestilence> pidgee: 1.2G is cutting it close.
<david_> yes
<david_> yes
<jpattie_> nutshell42, I'm running kubuntu on my desktop, not the server
<pestilence> pidgee: anyways, the installer won't lie to you
<pidgee> it complains for 16.9 M...
<Whiz2> david_: are you  using a static IP address for the server?
<pestilence> pidgee: so it should be easy to free up that much space
<pestilence> pidgee: run apt-get clean...that will most likely do it
<Legolas> Ciao a tutti
<david_> dhcp but its the right ip according to ifconfig
<malik_> omg
<malik_> there was actually files in the ipod
<jpattie_> nutshell42, so, I'm thinking that it might have something to do with the changes in either the way NFS works for Feisty or KDE
<nutshell42> jpattie_: good point; sure that the nfs server wasn't updated at more or less the same time? those kind of problems are the hardest to find =)
<pidgee> I did it already
<nutshell42> but otherwise, you're probably right
<jpattie_> nutshell42, the NFS server has not been updated
<pestilence> pidgee: du -s -h /tmp ?
<pidgee> 12M
<nutshell42> if firefox hangs too, it's probably feisty
<pestilence> pidgee: :-/
<Whiz2> david_: go to http://realvnc.com to see if they have documentation for vncserver, and possibly a support area
<david_> ok
<david_> thank you
<Whiz2> david_: you have everything setup correctly, so I don't see the problem
<david_> bye
<pestilence> pidgee: uninstall some program that is > 19 M :)
<jpattie_> nutshell42, firefox works for the local user, but not the NFS mounted home user
<nutshell42> jpattie_: yes, that's what I mean
<nutshell42> jpattie_: you could try to downgrade some packages; but that's a pita with apt-get
<jpattie_> I have an installation of firefox on the NFS server that is shared that I can try with the NFS user
<Whiz2> anyone know anything about gparted?
<nutshell42> jpattie_: do you need your user-settings synchronized on more than one pc?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: it's a pos =P
<anarko> hello
<jpattie_> Whiz2, I always use qtparted
<imagine> How do I change the Kmenu icon?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: i'm trying to copy my linux system & linux swap partitions to another drive, then resize the system partition, then make the new system partition active, then physically swap them
<jpattie_> nutshell42, I work in a lab that has many Linux/UNIX workstations
<nutshell42> jpattie_: if not, you could just use local home-dir and mount the nfs share somewhere below that
<jpattie_> everyone's home directory is exported via NFS
<Whiz2> nutshell42: qtparted also GUI based?
<nutshell42> jpattie_:  well, I guess your answer is: don't install feisty =)
<nutshell42> Whiz2: yes
<jpattie_> Whiz2, qtparted is GUI
<Whiz2> tyty
<anarko> i'am looking for an antivirus for kububtu+thunderbird
<imagine> anarko: no virus on linux
<nutshell42> anarko: clamav?
<konrad> I found a bug in NVIDIA driver!
<konrad> after rmod nvidia && insmod nvidia.ko from volataile directory drivers works!
<imagine> How do I change the Kmenu icon?
<Whiz2> odd... apt-get install didn't ask for permission to conrtinue before installing... it usually does ask
<jpattie_> anarko, the long way round would be to setup something like procmail or fetchmail that would run your mail through clamav/clamscan as it downloads it from the server, then you connect to a mail proxy running on localhost that feeds thunderbird your mail
<jpattie_> I have not personally done this.
<jpattie_> I always implement virus scanning on the mail server
<kristjan_> any way to check what blocks sound device?
<jpattie_> kristjan_, lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<jpattie_> most likely artsd
<nutshell42> imagine: replace the icon file
<nutshell42> kmenu.png and kmenu.svg
<imagine> nutshell42: where is it located?
<kristjan_> jpattie_: it doesn't show nothing, but there is about 10second hang
<Whiz2> since i have a web/mail server on my system, (for outgoing mail only) should I install a virus scanner on linux?
<jpattie_> kristjan_, if you run 'lsof' by itself, you'll know why.  :)
<nutshell42> imagine: /usr/share/icons/ or your home-folder (~/.kde/share...) in a subdir with the name of your icon theme
<nutshell42> there are a number of subdirs with the different icon sizes
<Whiz2> nutshell42: how do i copy partitions across different drives?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: using qtparted that is
<kristjan_> so weird my sound is suddenly gone (I was following a few documentaries with flashplayer)
<nutshell42> Whiz2: create a new partition on the new drive, format it, mount it, then copy everything
<imagine> ty
<nutshell42> I don't know if there's an easier way
<Whiz2> nutshell42: will that work correctly for copying the linux system/swap partitions too?
<nutshell42> evms could have some advanced features for that kind of stuff, but qtparted?
#kubuntu 2007-04-25
<nutshell42> Whiz2: swap partition: you don't need to copy anything
<nutshell42> just create a new one
<Whiz2> ok
<Whiz2> how likely is it that the new partition will fail to boot?
<nutshell42> linux system: yes, I did it once, look at the cp man page for features that keep the attributes
<nutshell42> especially owner and permissions
<Whiz2> cp?
<nutshell42> CoPy
<jpattie_> kristjan_, rerun lsof looking for /dev/snd
<nutshell42> unix commands often leave out the vowels
<pidgee> thanks... the upgrade have now started
<Layer8> someone with problems using external usb storages with feisty?
<pidgee> I just wondered to need so much free space on disk
<nutshell42> Whiz2: cp -rp could do it
<Whiz2> ok
<nutshell42> cp -rx --preserve=all / /destination-dir
<nutshell42> should do it
<Whiz2> nutshell42: no need to specify what files? and i guess i should do that from / ? (keep in mind that /media/hdc1 is my web server drive and i DON'T want that copied)
<nutshell42> argh, no, forgot the *
<nutshell42> and -x prevents it from switching devices
<Whiz2> where do I put the *?
<Whiz2> right after cp?
<nutshell42> cp -rx --preserve=all /* /destination-dir
<nutshell42> best try it with a different dir first
<Whiz2> ok I'll run that as sudo
<nutshell42> something smaller, /usr/local or so
<nutshell42> cp -rx --preserve=all /usr/local/* /destination-dir
<Whiz2> i wouldn't know what to check for afterwards
<nutshell42> mount the destination drive below /usr/local/destination, and then look whether it keeps the attributes and doesn't hang in a loop
<Whiz2> well i have to mount it anyway to cp don't I?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: yes, I meant you should mount it somewhere to /usr/local/<something>, so you can see whether cp doesn't change drives
<comosicus> i cant see when i-m inited on webcam...i'm using kopete...."error 14-17'...what it means......what shoud i do?
<dettoaltrimenti> does anyone here use moc?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: have you done this before?
<nutshell42> comosicus: I've no experience with webcams, but you could try to start kopete from konsole
<shawn34> looking for a guide to help turning off unwanted/unneeded proccesses in ubuntu feisty, can anyone help?
<comosicus> how do i do that/
<nutshell42> Whiz2: copied /? Yes, a number of times, but not often enough that I know the command by heart =)
<nutshell42> but "cp -rx --preserve=all /* /destination-dir" should do it
<scott> hey folks, Im trying to install Apache, and I get an error that says "C compiler can not create executables". Im thinking this is related to a bad install of gcc.  But adept doesnt list GCC in it. Where do I look for these kinds of packagaes?
<Whiz2> ok then I will simply try the command from / as sudo and if it doesn't work, then i still have the original drive lol
<nutshell42> comosicus: alt+f2, write "konsole" hit enter; then write "kopete" and hit enter at the command prompt
<comosicus> thanks
<Whiz2> nutshell42: should work if I type sudo cp -rx --preserve=all /* /dev/hdb1 right?
<nutshell42> comosicus: don't thank me yet, it probably won't help all that much
<nutshell42> no
<nutshell42> you have to mount the destination dir
<comosicus> :))))
<nutshell42> *destination drive
<comosicus> thanks
<shawn34> anyone?
<nutshell42> and then enter the dir where you mounted it
<Whiz2> then I would send it to the mount point instead?
<nutshell42> i.e. mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/tmp
<nutshell42> cp -rx --preserve=all /* /mnt/tmp
<Whiz2> i get the error that the mount point does not exist when I try to mount the drive
<wolferine> need help wth my Epson CX5000 scanner, i cannot scan using xsane, its not recognizing the devices?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: the dir /mnt/tmp has to exist; mkdir /mnt/tmp
<Whiz2> nutshell42: all my stuff mounts to /media
<nutshell42> then mount it there and change the command accordingly
<nutshell42> that doesn't matter
<nutshell42> i.e. where the destination dir is located
<Whiz2> that's where it said the mount point doesn't exist lol
<ubuntu_> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /temp/hdb1
<nutshell42> then you have to create the dir where you want to mount it
<ubuntu_> why is this not working for me?
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: what's the error-msg?
<Whiz2> oh i habe to make the dir first??
<aro> ubuntu_, no one knows why unless you paste the error
<aro> :)
<Whiz2> have*
<ubuntu_> sudo mkdir /tmp/hdb1   <--- I followed it with this command
<nutshell42> Whiz2: yes
<Whiz2> ok
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: then try mount again, you have to create the dir first
<ubuntu_> mount: mount point /temp/hdb1 does not exist
<Whiz2> do i have to mkdir as root?
<Ginja_Ninja> does anybody have any idea why my mouse would freeze every time i use voip software. This happens on all different programs
<aro> You have to make that directory
<aro> If you want to mount there
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: you used "temp" in one case and "tmp" in the other
<Whiz2> sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 <--?
<wolferine> Ginja_Ninja, is it a USB mouse, and the voip usb as well?
<Ginja_Ninja> yes
<aro> ubuntu_, like nutshell42 said, you used /tmp and /temp
<nutshell42> Whiz2: if you have to create it anyway, use /mnt
<aro> Which do you want to use
<wolferine> Ginja_Ninja, thats a strong hint then
<nutshell42>  /media has some wacky autmagical stuff going on iirc
<Ginja_Ninja> wolferine: bandwidth ?
<Whiz2> i don't want to use /tmp or /temp i wanna use /media like Linux defaults to
* wolferine doesnt understand where you get bandwith out of that explaination
<aro> Then make a directory in /media and mount it there
<nutshell42> Whiz2: why would you care where you mount your drive temporarily
<Whiz2> cuz i'm picky lol
<nutshell42> Whiz2: it's not like the kgb will hold a gun to your head unless you keep using it forever
<wolferine> Whiz2, man mount
<wolferine> read it
<wolferine> took me a bit to figure them out myself
<Whiz2> my question is should I sudo the mkdir command, or do it without sudo?
<wolferine> and learn about nfs, takes about an hour
<bobleny> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nutshell42> sudo
<wolferine> if you want to know most of it
<Whiz2> ty nutshell42
<Ginja_Ninja> wolferine: just thought it would be too much for the usb connection
<wolferine> Ginja_Ninja, each area seperate USB connection
<nutshell42> Whiz2: the cp too; you need root access for all of this
<Ginja_Ninja> wolferine: because it all comes back to life when the call ends
<Daisuke_Ido> finally finding time to go through the dozen or so spindles of buned cds i have lying around.  kinda interesting what you find, things you'd completely forgotten, things you wish you'd forgotten...
<wolferine> Ginja_Ninja, its hogging the same /dev maybe
<bobleny> Hey, I got this error. I don't know what to do. Xsession: warning: unable to write to /temp; x session may exit with an error
<Ginja_Ninja> wolferine: hmm, whats the best way of checking that?
<nutshell42> Daisuke_Ido: I just wait until I can't remember what's on all those cds and then throw them out
<the-erm> bobleny: does /temp exist?
<nutshell42> I've yet to miss any of them
<nutshell42> =)
<wolferine> Ginja_Ninja, read about USB in /dev maybe?
<bobleny> IDK
<Whiz2> nutshell42: cp in progress... should take quite some time...
<bobleny> I'm sure it did...
<nutshell42> Whiz2: yes it should
<Ginja_Ninja> wolferine: Ok, thanks
<nutshell42> Whiz2: open another tab in konsole
<the-erm> what's the best place to send *really* stupid new kubuntu users?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: type df
<wolferine> still looking for scanner help..... anyone?
<Whiz2> specially since is a very slow cpu
<shawn34> sysv-rc-conf in feisty... does it work the same as in dapper? i read that edgy uses a different method of starting services so not all changes made in sysv-rc-conf take effect?
<wolferine> the-erm, here, or #ubuntu
<the-erm> wolferine: I was hoping for a web page or something.
<wolferine> the-erm, google "ubuntu guide"
<nutshell42> Whiz2: that gives you an indication on how much you've copied already and how much is left
<wolferine> that should help
<Whiz2> ok
<Whiz2> nutshell42: know anything about exim4?
<firestarter> join #c
<firestarter> sorry
<nutshell42> Whiz2: "while [ 1 ] ; do clear; df -h; sleep 1s; done" and you can follow progress in real-time
<nutshell42> no
<shawn34> damn, no one wants to help me with this lol, is there a better channel to help with this?
<Whiz2> shawn34: what's your problem?
<shawn34> Whiz2, im running feisty on an older laptop, (don't want xubuntu) looking for a good guide or somthing to help speed things up... like turning off specific services and such
<nutshell42> shawn34: afaik it still uses rc*.d to start/stop services
<the-erm> wolferine: the problem telling someone to google ubuntu is that synaptic is used for packages in gnome, and adept_manager is used for packages in kubuntu.
<Whiz2> does anyone in here know anything about exim4?
<wolferine> the-erm, I answered your question
<the-erm> Yes I'm dealing with someone that dumb.
<Whiz2> shawn34: sorry i can't help with feisty as i'm still using dapper
<nutshell42> honestly, why don't you just try removing some not needed services from that dirs and then come back if it *doesn't* work =)
<hossy> hi, i'm having issues with sound on my hp dv2035us laptop.  i'm running ubuntu 7.04.  sound was no issue when i had 6.10 installed.  http://pastebin.ca/456611  any help would be greatly appreciated.
<wolferine> the-erm, your reply, implies, that you didnt do what I suggested
<dettoaltrimenti> when setting the default program to open files, can you not use options like you can on the command line?
<Whiz2> nutshell42: cp keeps telling me that some files cannot be opened for cp operation, and so the operation is not permitted
<the-erm> Actually I googled "kubuntu guide" :)
<the-erm> then ubuntu guide.
<nutshell42> Whiz2: that could be a problem, or not, depending on the files
<wolferine> the-erm, you need to follow directions better :)
<wolferine> Whiz2, permissions
<Whiz2> nutshell42: /proc/kcore is one of them
<nutshell42> no problem
<the-erm> It doesn't matter.  I'm screwed anyways.  I've got another time bandit in my life.
<Whiz2> wolferine: what about them? i used cp with root access
<nutshell42> all of /proc is no problem; I'm surprised it tries to copy it and doesn't see it as different filesystem
<Whiz2> nutshell42: what is /proc/*?
<nutshell42> system information
<Whiz2> will it remake those?
<Whiz2> when i boot the new drive that is
<nutshell42> which devices are present and stuff like that
<nutshell42> it's created dynamically
<nutshell42> and it is mounted at boot
<wolferine> Whiz2, you need to do a bit more reading
<Whiz2> nutshell42: ok if I see anything that is not in /proc then I will let you know
<froud> Just had a fatal crach while upgrading distro via Adept. It rendered my system unbootable. Any suggestions on recovery?
<wolferine> all your questions this afternoon are easily found via google
<nutshell42> froud: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<froud> nutshell42: no
<Whiz2> wolferine: the system is nothing but a dedicated web/email server. I'm just trying to put everything on a larger drive so I don't have to worry so much bout running out of space... besides I can never find the documentation for the things I'm running... is why i always ask for help
<nutshell42> if yes, just wipe and reinstall
<nutshell42> if not, backup your home-dir, then wipe and reinstall
<wolferine> Whiz2, use a Live CD
<nutshell42> (unless you have some important data outside /home)
<wolferine> that way your partitions are not mounted
<wolferine> and you can copy everything
<Whiz2> wolferine: if the stuff that is not copying isn't crucial, then I'm not worried about it
<wolferine> Whiz2, see above
<Whiz2> wolferine: i saw, but liveCD doesn't like me
<nutshell42> it's not "not crucial", it shouldn't have tried to copy it in the first place
<Whiz2> wolferine: i only use it for reinstall
<nutshell42> try to check if it really doesn't copy from other devices
<nutshell42> if it doesn't, cp's handling of /proc is a bit strange =)
<wolferine> Whiz2, "like" has nothing to do with it
<wolferine> u cannot "reinstall" using a LiveCD
<Whiz2> wolferine: fresh install
<wolferine> it serves for exactly your purpose
<weswh-> I'm running on an Edgey system - definitely don't want to lose my data or significantly impact my current setup. Is attempting to upgrade to Feisty from what I have now even a consideration? and if so, is it painless or likely to make me wish i had never started?
<dsmith> couple more weeks and we find out what distro Dell offers
<wolferine> Whiz2, in case you forgot, I have been listening to your convo all afternoon as well
<Whiz2> wwolf: i know
<Whiz2> wolferine: i know
<wolferine> Whiz2, a liveCD does NOT give you a fresh install
<nutshell42> weswh-: put feisty on a seperate partition
<Whiz2> wolferine: it does if I tell it to format the system drive, then install
<weswh-> nutshell - and do what with edgey in the long run?
<wolferine> Whiz2, your confused
<wolferine> EOC
<bobstro> wolferine: i must be missing some fine point, but the livecd has the installer on the desktop, no?
<Whiz2> bobstro: yes it does
<Whiz2> wolferine: i'm not confused
<lee_> what's the <super> button?
<nutshell42> weswh-: once you've got feisty up and running, you can migrate your home dir and then can edgy
<mattrperry1976> can anyone help with mounting cd/dvd drives and mount points etc?
<nutshell42> lee_: ?
<weswh-> nutshell: any tutorials you know of covering something like that? I've kind of been a 'default install' guy thus far
<bobstro> wolferine: i just installed feisty, and it sure worked like the livecd otherwise.
<nutshell42> mattrperry1976: man
<lee_> nutshell_42: it's the windows button :)
<Whiz2> wolferine: livecd doesn't make it very easy for me to do the things I'm trying to do without jumping through hoops that I don't have to jump through using HDD boot
<Sanne> mattrperry1976: usually, cd/dvd drives are accessed by the mount point /cdrom.
<nutshell42> weswh-: just install feisty on a new partition, copy your home dir, if everything works, just stop using edgy
<nutshell42> if something goes wrong, just keep using edgy =)
<lee_> has anyone had any problems enable java with firefox?
<lee_> enabling*
<navets> hey does anyone here know how to fix some sound problems?
<navets> my sound is really low
<navets> compared to my windows partition
<lee_> at least you have sound. :(
<navets> you dont?
<navets> try going to
<lee_> my AC'97 isn't getting detected.
<navets> try going to kmix
<nutshell42> lee_: ubuntuguide.org
<navets> go to switches
<lee_> settings?
<navets> no switches
<navets> and click master on
<Whiz2> wolferine: i'm kinda new to thewhole idea of Linux. all the stuff i've gotten done, i had help with from a single source who is just not available to help me right now
<lee_> i can't even find switches. lol
<navets> it should say output input and switch
<nutshell42> Whiz2: honestly, just stop talking to him
<lee_> ...where?
<navets> in kmix
<weswh-> nutshell: is it possible with the live cd setup, to make my home dir a different partition than where feisty is installed?
<navets> open kmix
<lee_> i know, but what menu?
<nutshell42> lee_: switches is the third tab
<nutshell42> tab, not menu
<Skyblast> lee_: The sound icon near the time, click it once and then hit the mixer button
<navets> yea sorry
<weswh-> that way I am not marrying my personal data, to the OS partition in the future..
<lee_> i don't have anything in my mixer tab.
<Skyblast> That's KMix
<nutshell42> but it won't help you if it doesn't recognize your card
<Whiz2> nutshell42: heh i come here cuz that's what this channel is for. :-D
<lee_> it's just the basic AC'97.
<lee_> i have an ASUS A8N-SLI card.
<lee_> er, motherboard.
<navets> humm im not sure
<navets> does anyone here know how to fix sound volume to make it louer?
<nutshell42> Whiz2: this is #kubuntu, not #whiz2's letters to wolverine =P
<bobstro> lee_: do you get audio with the livecd?
<lee_> uhhhh, never tried to get audio, but i never heard anything either.
<nutshell42> lee_: it *should* detect your card, I've got more or less the same board
<Whiz2> nutshell42: no i meant i come here for help on kubuntu lol
<bobstro> lee_: there's a startup sound
<bobstro> Whiz2: what are you doing that's so offensive?
<Whiz2> bobstro: i wish i knew
<nutshell42> Whiz2: unless I missed something, I'm helping you, so stop feeding the trolls
<Dragnslcr> lee_- I have an M2N-SLI board, and I haven't been able to get Kubuntu to detect the onboard sound either
<Whiz2> bobstro: asking for help maybe? lol
<lee_> well that's what i'm talking about dragnslcr :)
<Whiz2> nutshell42: got it... still waiting for the cp to finish
<bobstro> Whiz2: i missed the start, so am not taking sides.
<Skyblast> lee_: Did sound work in Edgy or anything else?
<lee_> uhhhh, i got the sound to work on an ASUS A7N8X board before.
<lee_> which still basically has the same sound.
<wolferine> Whiz2, thats really obvious
<lee_> OH! Wait a minute. I disabled onboard sound.
<wolferine> as you dont listen to direct advice
<Skyblast> That could be a problem ;)
<lee_> i have an X-fi Xtrememusic card for my Windows partition.
<lee_> and Linux doesn't support it at all.
<lee_> totally forgot about that.
<Skyblast> Not yet anyway, drivers supposedly coming not too far from now
<Whiz2> wolferine: give up. ur not getting anywhere
<Skyblast> closed sources ones =/
<wolferine> neither are you bud
<wolferine> cping /proc isnt a great idea
<Skyblast> Why on earth would you copy /proc?
<Whiz2> wolferine: is not copying, so what's the big deal?
<nutshell42> Skyblast: he's copying everything and cp apparently doesn't count /proc as different filesystem for the -x switch
<wolferine> your "easy" to answer via google quesitons all afternoon long
<Whiz2> Skyblast: i'm copying my entire system drive to a new partition on a new drive that will become my boot dev
<wolferine> Whiz2, i helped as much as I could, but at some point you found it necessary to not help yourself
<Dragnslcr> lee_- heh, wish my problem were that simple
<Whiz2> wolferine: your help didn't work, remember????
<wolferine> no, I must have forgot
<lee_> Dragnslcr- I'll be satisfied once Creative X-fi drivers come out so i can get my 5.1 surround goin' on.
<Whiz2> apparently
<Skyblast> Hopefully they will be GOOD drivers.
<Skyblast> Creative hasn't exactly been good to Linux
<lee_> Idk how that's going to work out. The Windows drivers are so bloated with all that extra software crap.
<Dragnslcr> I have an Audigy in my Windows box, but I'd rather not take it out. My motherboard has HD-Audio onboard
<Dragnslcr> The new Asus board in my Kubuntu box, that is
<Whiz2> nutshell42: cp appears to have stalled
<Whiz2> and the HDD light is no longer active
<wolferine> better to dl a .src or a .rpm to install?
<lee_> Oh, does anyone know why Amarok turns unresponsive right when i start it up?
<wolferine> .src right?
<lee_> Is it because there's no audio hardware enabled?
<Whiz2> lee_: quite possibly
<Skyblast> lee_: Are you trying to play an mp3?
<lee_> no, just trying to start Amarok.
<lee_> freezes and goes grey on me.
<Skyblast> ahh okay, then dunno.
<lee_> yeah, i'm gonna restart and enable that onboard sound.
<Skyblast> might not like no sound device, not sure
<lee_> i'll come back with results in a quicky :)
<lee_> or not, i've had really bad luck with my kubuntu installations :(
<Whiz2> nutshell42: if I just open konq as root (i know how) and copy each dir over that way would it still keep all the attribs?
<surgy> hi
<pestilence> Whiz2: why use konqueror?  just use cp -a
<surgy> is amarok mp3 suport broken with feisty?
<lee_> we have sound! :D
<lee_> the boot up sound is wonderful to hear.
<Whiz2> pestilence: i don't want to copy the contents of /media aklong with the system drive
<MarcC_> what command do I use to find out my IP address on my LAN?
<pestilence> Whiz2: you are trying to backup / ?
<pestilence> Whiz2: use rsync with an exclude list
<Whiz2> pestilence: no i'm transferring the entire system drive to a new drive that will end up as my new boot dev
<lee_> Is there a specific place I should mount a Windows harddrive?
<surgy> im running kubuntu feisty and i cant seam to get mp3 support for amorok to work, is it broken?
<lee_> surgy: ubuntuguide.org
<Sanne> MarcC_: ifconfig
<lee_> How do I get music off my Windows partition to play in Amarok?
<MarcC_> Sanne: thanks!
<Sanne> MarcC_: you're welcome :)
<Skyblast> lee_: Mount it somewhere
<lee_> Anywhere?
<Skyblast> Pretty much
<lee_> because I did, and then it says the folder is not accessible.
<Skyblast> Probably only root has permission to get into it
<lee_> Ah.
<ubuntu_> are the bookmarks in FF saved as file?
<Skyblast> Perhaps someone else could help with the right flags to mount it so users can see it? I don't know as I set mine up in setup and it takes care of it in fstab
<Skyblast> ubuntu_: Yes
<ubuntu_> great
<Skyblast> ubuntu_: /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox/scrambledletters.default/bookmarks.html
<navets> hey does anyone know if i am supost to be able to adjust my master volume in alsamixer
<jordo23> i have this entry in my home folder....which I think is a faulted generic mount point....can't delete it graphically...and rm doesn't work......looks like this...http://pastebin.ca/456686
<Skyblast> navets: You should be able to
<jordo23> any ideas?
<navets> Skyblast: do you know how i can fix it?
<navets> it wont allow me 2
<Skyblast> What about in KMix?
<navets> it doesnt even show master in kmix
<navets> it only shows pcm
<Skyblast> hmmmm
<Skyblast> Not sure then
<zirxx> all: where i find desktop panel?
<Skyblast> jordo23: What does ' rm -rf "<mount\ point>" ' do?
<jordo23> Skyblast: Nothing.....brought me to another insert line under the command prompt  >
<Skyblast> hmmm
<jordo23> Skyblast: Only copying though double quotes right...
<Skyblast> could you pastebin a ls -l
<ubuntu_> I dont have a scramblesletters.defalts
<jordo23> Skyblast: http://pastebin.ca/456709
<Skyblast> ubuntu_: It'll be scrambled letters, not literally scrambledletters
<Skyblast> there should be at least one .default folder
<ubuntu_> lol
<Skyblast> jordo23: Okay it looks like it is owned by root, so let's try this: sudo rm -rf "<mount point>"
<mattrperry1976> anyone have any idea how to setup kubuntu to recognize SoundBlaster card?
<jordo23> Skyblast: Worked.....duh.....thanks Sky!
<Skyblast> No problem :)
<lee_> I'm still having mounting problems :(
<lee_> not being able to access it after i mount it.
<ubuntu_> I have..chrome, components, dictionaries, extentions, icons, plugins, defalts, greprafs, res, searchplugins
<ubuntu_> thats all
<ubuntu_> the rest are loose files
<ubuntu_> lib files
<Skyblast> ubuntu_: Doesn't sound like the right directory.. /home/user/.mozilla/firefox ?
<ubuntu_> system:/media/hdb1/usr/lib/firefox
<ubuntu_> (I'm on a live cd)
<mhamed> hi, can sombody give me a hand ??
<ubuntu_> backing up my drive manually
<mhamed> hi, can sombody give me a hand ??
<Skyblast> ubuntu_: /media/hdb1/home/user/.mozilla/firefox/ then
<bobby> install kubuntu 7.04 on my wife pc ,tried beryl .Cut off the top of my windows
<shawn34> how can i use the terminal to open firefox as another user?
<shawn34> i can't seem to "log out" to log in as another user on the terminal
<bobby> nvidia card
<Skyblast> shawn34:  'su username' doesn't work?
<shawn34> i don't know
<shawn34> let me try thatnks
<acemo> shawn34 sudo -u username
<Skyblast> bobby: Have you loaded the proprietary nvidia driver?
<mattrperry1976> anyone know how to get amarok or kaffeine to be able to take advantage of 2.1 or 5.1 surround etc?
<g35> how do i make my xorg.conf settings the way they were when i installed the oS/
<shawn34> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<shawn34> Xlib: No protocol specified
<shawn34> crap
<shawn34> my girlfriend will kill me if i loose all her bookmarks AGAIN lol
<weswh-> do I need anything special just to *read* the contents of an NTFS partition? (copy some stuff over to my Home dir) - I know you have to go to some pains to be able to write to the disk...but I thought reading kind of worked out of the box
<shawn34> does firefox store bookmarks in the home folder?
<shawn34> its gotta be somewhere
<Skyblast> Yes shawn34
<Skyblast> /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/
<shawn34> thanks
<Skyblast> Then there's a .default folder, inside of it is a bookmarks.html
<jordo23> Sometimes when trying to download from KDE-Look it tries to open whatever file I click on in Kate.....help!
<ubuntu_> no go
<BluesKaj> weswh-, you can use ntfs-3g to read and write to your windows partition
<lontra> jordo23, right click .. save as
* acemo wonders if there is anyone here with an ati or intel graphics card
<lontra> acemo, i have an intel
<Skyblast> I have an ATi
<BluesKaj> yup, ati here
<Skyblast> Wish I didn't but I do ;)
<bobby> hi sky ,yes i install beryl using the script on the beryl wiki
<jordo23> lontra: That just saves the link...I need the file behind it...
<ubuntu_> still cant find it
<selanit> Hi.  I'm trying to get my radio card working - it's a BT878 model, and as far as I can tell the appropriate modules are loaded.  But I don't get sound.  I suspect the sound is muted, but I'm not sure how to unmute it.  In kmix, I get this: http://atuan.com/kmix.png - what's the little read/pause icon thingy?
<ubuntu_> that address wont work for me
<acemo> lontra, Skyblast/BluesKaj: could u run (lspci | grep "VGA") and tell me the result?
<lontra> acemo, i'm currently on simplymepis ... so i don't know how much help i'd be
* acemo has no idea what simplymepis is and starts googling it
<Skyblast> bobby: That's about as far as my knowledge goes for nvidia and beryl. unfortunately I don't have an nvidia card
<lontra> but ...0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Skyblast> You might ask in #beryl
<Skyblast> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R350 AH [Radeon 9800] 
<acemo> ahh, great thanks lontra
<acemo> thanks skyblast
<hitmanWilly> bobby, whats the issue?
<chi0> }(o){
<acemo> just needed to know how to identify Intel and ATI cards
<weswh-> "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb" is working fine for me - just my user can't access it. does anyone know how to specify something in the mount command that makes the mount avail to all users?
<BluesKaj> mine is a 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] 
<acemo> thanks BluesKaj
<weswh-> i found a tutorial that talks about how to do it in etc/fstab - but I am just looking for a one off mount
<bobby> hi hit the top of my window is cut off with beryl running
<hitmanWilly> bobby, try this, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<hitmanWilly> bobby, then restart x
<Kr4t05> Hi, I'm trying to rip an audio CD to mp3 with K3b in Feisty. I have all of the codec packages installed (w32codecs, lame, libxine-extracodecs, libk3b-mp3, etc) but the option doesn't appear on the K3b ripping dialog. What gives?
<bobby> will try now
<bobby> hit is that one command or two
<hitmanWilly> bobby, the first line was one command
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, use soundkonvertor, it's better for ripping ...K3b is mainly a burner
<ubuntu_> I cant start up FF from another drive can I?
<heinkel_111> Kr4t05: just use konqueror
<hitmanWilly> bobby, once youve run that command you need to restart x-windows
<heinkel_111> open the audio cd
<heinkel_111> you will find a virtual mp3 folder
<heinkel_111> copy and paste to desired location - done
<heinkel_111> the ripping will run in the background
<Heinkel|afk> Kr4t05: ^
<Heinkel|afk> there cannot be any simpler way
<Heinkel|afk> and by the way... flac>ogg>mp3>wma, aac etc
<bobby> hi hit did not work
<hitmanWilly> bobby, any error messages?
<bobby> no just no window top
<hitmanWilly> bobby, is this the machine you're on right now?
<bobby> no
<hitmanWilly> ok, just making sure
<hitmanWilly> alright, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<acemo> anyone knows if theres something like $var++ in bash?
<acemo> nvm
<jarle> acemo: not sure, have a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<acemo> jarle: i was being stupid... i was thinking too hard, it was just var++
<hitmanWilly> acemo, what shell were you using before?
<sagematt> Why is kubuntu telling me my ntfs partitions are read-only if they were mounted as writable by default while installing?
<acemo> hitmanWilly: i just started writing my first bash script, havent used any other shell besides bash and dos (yet)
<hitmanWilly> acemo, ok, just wondering?
<bobby> hit i did a "kdesu kate /ect/x11/xorg.conf ,kate pop up without the file
<hitmanWilly> err, .
<Last_Hero> I kept using bash commands instead of dos ones in my DOS test today at university >_<
<Admiral_Chicago> bobby: X11
<Admiral_Chicago> capital
<stdin> sagematt: as far as I know, the inbuilt write support for ntfs isn't great, I'd say use the ntfs-3g package
<acemo> Last_Hero that kinda sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> its case senistive. x11 is not X11
<sagematt> stdin: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g I guess?
<gordonr> Hi all
<sagematt> stdin: do I require something else?
<Last_Hero> acemo, luckily I was able to work out the correct ones in DOS before I wrote my .bat files
<Last_Hero> so it's not all bad
<stdin> sagematt: yeah, that should do it, then mount it with the -t ntfs-3g option
<acemo> Last_Hero i c
<sagematt> stdin: good. thanks a lot.
<stdin> sagematt: no problem
<gordonr> Anyone have a DVICO Fusion USB HDTV card?
<acemo> ohh great i cant even create a while loop in bash :S
* acemo starts searching for tutorial with scripts that actually work
<gordonr> Or know how I could get one working....
<sagematt> acemo: google linux bash script tutorial?
<jarle> acemo: the link I gave you...
<gordonr> There was a bash script walk though on Digg the other day.
<acemo> jarle: sorry, didnt looked in that one yet because i found out the mistake i made already, taking a look at ur link now :)
<Last_Hero> jarle, mind giving me the link as well?
<bobby> did use uppercase still not working
<bobby> that is X11
<acemo> Last_Hero: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html is the link jarle gave
<Last_Hero> thanks acemo
<gordonr> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/The_Bash_Quick_Reference_Guide
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Last_Hero> thanks gordonr
<hitmanWilly> bobby, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it has to be there otherwise X wouldn't even load
<MuJ> how do I install mp3-support in amarok by hand, the automatic thingie keeps crashing
<Last_Hero> Muj, use Adept
<MuJ> nah, I prefer apt-get
* gordonr is looking for help with my HDTV USB tuner....
<stdin> MuJ: install libxine1-ffmpeg, from main
<Last_Hero> I dunno then, I'm still a linux noob : /
<selanit> bleargh - I've got my WinTV card up and running, except there's no sound.  I'm pretty sure the sound is just muted, but I can't for the life of me figure out where to unmute it.
<MuJ> stdin: thanks
<stdin> np :)
<DSlicer> Woohoo! I have sound!
<gordonr> selanit:  right click on the volume speaker and hit the show mixer window
<DSlicer> Apparently the output channel was muted in AlsaMixer (a channel that doesn't show up in KMix)
<selanit> Thanks, but I do know where KMix is
<selanit> Check this
<selanit> http://atuan.com/kmix.png
<selanit> There's no mute/unmute button there
<noiesmo> just updated to feisty and I have found that I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my nic working any suggections to fix have tried clearing my interfaces file and getting network manager to recreate and start dhcp
<bobby> should i have more than one xorg.conf file i found 2
<Admiral_Chicago> you should have a few backups
<stdin> bobby: only one will be called "xorg.conf"
<shahramuae> list
<DSlicer> selanit- something I just discovered is to check alsamixer (there's a GUI frontend for it in the package repositories). It has several channels that KMix doesn't
<DSlicer> This is getting annoying. Is there a global setting for remembering window positions? It kinda sucks having to do it for every app
<selanit> That's a possibility - I've used alsamixer in past.  I just need to figure out how to tell it that I want to change the settings for my TV tuner card rather than my usual sound card ...
<bobby> hit can i email it to you cant past it here its on a dif mach.
<selanit> heck.  I wonder if I've passed an incorrect argument to the tuner module
<Black_Mask> how to add an item to KDE's KMenu? I want to add two shortcuts to two GNOME-based programs called Volume Monitor and Recording Monitor respectively. I'm on Edgy Eft
<jtt> DSlicer, do you mean the KDE terminal window positions
<jordo23> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<shahramuae> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shahramuae> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<n6pfk> Any way to get 3d on an ati device?
<Daisuke_Ido> n6pfk: it involves selling your soul to the devil
<shahramuae> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daisuke_Ido> or!
<shahramuae> fserve
<Daisuke_Ido> !ati
<selanit> Bah
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n6pfk> Ok, I can do that!
<shahramuae> !exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> shahramuae: you seem to misunderstand the purpose of the channel
<selanit> I give up - I'll fiddle with it more later.  The news broadcast I wanted to listen to is over now anyway.
<selanit> Thanks anyway, people.
<shahramuae> !dxb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dxb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shahramuae> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daisuke_Ido> shahramuae: WHAT are you doing?
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have a question?
<shahramuae> yes please
<Daisuke_Ido> go ahead and ask
<shahramuae> how can i search file here?
<Daisuke_Ido> there are no files here.
<shahramuae> oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> so there is no way to search them :)
<Black_Mask> how to add an item to KDE's KMenu? I want to add two shortcuts to two GNOME-based programs called Volume Monitor and Recording Monitor respectively. I'm on Edgy Eft
<BluesKaj> what file are you looking for?
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Mask: right click the kmenu and choose "Menu Editor
<DSlicer> jtt- I meant all windows. If you click on the KDE menu (top-left corner) -> Advanced -> Special App Settings, you can set it to remember the size and position of the windows
<n6pfk> The current ati driver fails to compile with the xorg distributed with 7.04.
<DSlicer> It's just annoying to have to do it for every app
<wolferine> needing a hand with a scanner (USB) setup, anyone?
<Last_Hero> is the KDETheme Manager supposed to tell me to click the Administrator button but not actually have said button to click? :S
<Black_Mask> Daisuke_Ido: thanks for your response. I have gone as far as firing up the 'menu editor'. but sadly nowhere in that menu did i find 'volume monitor' and 'Recording Monitor'
<BluesKaj> n6pfk, there's a new proprietary ati driver http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Black_Mask> oh wait I think i should log back into GNOME and add those two programs to the menu and then come back to KDE and see what happens BRB
<DSlicer> What's the package name for the MP3 decoder?
<djcyber> what the terminal command for installing java
<Black_Mask> duh that's what I should have done at first. Now I got them all back to KMenu. Thanks a lot Daisuke_Ido for providing me with the initial kick. :-)
<n6pfk> That new ati driver also fails to compile.
<Black_Mask> sudo apt-get install java
<djcyber> thx u
<MajorApus> where is the equivelant of xorg.conf for sound
<Black_Mask> don't under any circumstances try to install sun-java using Adept or synaptics. you will have a chance of having some broken packages in your computer if you do so. It's all because at one point during java's installation a pesky license would come up and tell ya to read it and click okay but since you can't do that in Adept, the installation would hang/crash and it will cause you nothing but some wasted time and unnecessary
<Black_Mask> headache
<bobleny> !paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> !paist bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paist bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MajorApus> !paste
<levi_> Question here
<jager> orly
<bobleny> Hey, I am having a bit of a problem... I put the whole thing here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17510/
<levi_> Yeah
<levi_> trying to get a splash screen to come up whe nI boot but i cant get it to work correctly.
<levi_> *when
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Mask: no worries, sometimes the obvious...  isn't.
* gordonr is looking for help with my HDTV USB tuner....Dvico...Everything seems loaded just can't get channels to scan
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, what i know about tuners can be summed up as: "uh...  what?"
<Daisuke_Ido> i have some dvds to back up :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd like to do xvid with dvd::rip, but it's so slow...
<Black_Mask> lower image quality
<Black_Mask> draw the rectangle only around the edges of dvd-rip
<chemicalvamp> Daisuke_Ido cant you just make an iso of it?
<Daisuke_Ido> chemicalvamp: i could
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, have you tried k9copy , or if it's avideo file , devede or tovid
<chemicalvamp> would it still take forever?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not the reading, it's the transcoding
<Black_Mask> oh i'm dumb i thought he was talking about xvid screen capturing program
<chemicalvamp> whats your comp hehe
<BluesKaj> tovid rocks
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose i could just use dvd shrink :\
<bobleny> ** booo
<Daisuke_Ido> don't like k9copy :\
<BluesKaj> buggy eh/
<bobleny> **boo
<chemicalvamp> think it took me 4 hours to cpy a dvd on a p2 lol
<BluesKaj> hoo
<bobleny> /*boo
<Daisuke_Ido> chemicalvamp: *copying* dvds (making a backup iso for later burning) takes me about 30 minutes
<chemicalvamp> well what are you whining about then hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> transcoding a dvd to xvid, however, is what takes forever.
<Benji> !leadtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leadtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> ohh
<bobleny> !lead
<chemicalvamp> !info leadtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Package leadtek does not exist in feisty
<fssssssssssh> heh, i have a script/program which i have to start with "python decoder". how can i make a shortcut to click on, which starts this program? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> like 2.5 hours for the first pass
<BluesKaj> youknowhat works well , but i haven't used it in a while is acetoneiso
<Benji> !winfast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winfast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> acetoneiso for transcoding video?
<soulrider> heya
<Daisuke_Ido> hey soulrider
<BluesKaj> lemme check
<soulrider> hi Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider
<soulrider> you guys know if intelikey managed to upgrade? :P
<bobleny> Yeah, hi to you to soulrider!
<soulrider> hi bobleny, so he could do the upgrade ?
<bkudria> i just purchased a sony digital camera, and it mounts in usb mode as a mass storage device, as expected, but it mounts read-only (ro), and i can't figure out how to mount it as read-write.  what is wrong?  any advice appreciated
<Daisuke_Ido> let's just say that i'm trying to get as many movies as possible on a single dvd in xvid format (probably 6), and the quality is secondary to size (though i'd like the best possible quality for the size) because these aren't family friendly movies, and i certainly don't need them in HD... >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: he was having problems?
<BluesKaj> oops guess not Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: no, he was upgrading from hoary straight to feisty ebcause someone said it couldnt be done, and he wanted to prove that person wrong
<chemicalvamp> lol go intelikely
<Daisuke_Ido> oh man
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: whata re you trying to put in those DVDs if i may ask? :P the not  family friendly part sounds kinda dirty :P
<soulrider> intelikey is so pro :P
<bobleny> Hey, don't forget about me...! - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17510/
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: if i told you, i'd have to kill you :D
<chemicalvamp> lol
<soulrider> lol
<Black_Mask> just because it's not family friendly doesn't necessarily mean it has to be pr0n
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido:  i guess you should re encode them
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: you wanna watcht hem on the DVD player or just the PC ?
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: yeah, right now that's looking to be about a...  4 times 36...  144 hour job :\
<Daisuke_Ido> or thereabouts
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: reincoding sucks
<soulrider> reencoding*
<Daisuke_Ido> both, i have a philips dvp-642.  not the best divx-capable player. but it works
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't do qpel, and chokes on high resolutions
<soulrider> i just installed ubuntu, it make smy back hurt :P i dont know if its the font or what, but i need to get closer to my screen to read properly
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking encode to 640x480, audio in mp3 at 128kbps
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i know nothing about reencoding
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: switching from what?
<soulrider> http://doom9.org you can find good info there
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i got a new hard drive so im tyring out ubuntu, but i think im gonna isntall kubuntu or somethign with KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> go kubuntu!
<soulrider> ive been using arch actually, havnt touched kubuntu in a while
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm going to have to pick up a new hard drive soon
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i killed mine :P
<Daisuke_Ido> same here.  had to drop from a 160gb to a 30gb
<soulrider> i wanna install arch in the new drive, but im too lazy to do it, it takes sooooo long
<Daisuke_Ido> i just want an os that works, which is why i'm backing kubuntu hardcore
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i think im gonna  use my new drive for storage until i have time to install Arch
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i recommend it to everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to order feisty cds, but the normal limit is 3 now
<soulrider> i like arch ebcause its faster and packages are more updated
<soulrider> but its a biznich to install
<Daisuke_Ido> people aren't nearly as impressed by a cd-r + sharpie as they are with a nicely pressed kubuntu cd
<soulrider> oh yeah, indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> whenever i'm at school with my lappy, i get comments about how nice it looks, then i tell them it's linux.  they tend to freak about then
<soulrider> LOL
<Black_Mask> lol
<Black_Mask> what kinda lappy you got?
<soulrider> flashy stuff tends to catch windows users' eyes :P
<soulrider> especially the desktop cube, they pee their pants
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Mask: just a toshiba celeron with integrated i915
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing spectacular
<Black_Mask> daisuke if you have Beryl and can show 'em, they will just freak out
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Mask: that's what i do :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the intel works GREAT with beryl
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: my mom has one too! windows is so slow there
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: the video card is ATI though
<Daisuke_Ido> this one is technically my fiancee's, but i wear the pants in the family and i have her permission to say so
<soulrider> lol
<czer323> As long as you don't wear the lingere, it's fine.
<czer323> *lingerie
<soulrider> LOL
<MotorCityMadMan> hello my friends, using kamil with ubuntu dapper|kmail error:could not start process pop3s. any help ?
<soulrider> ok, im going back to Arch and KDE, im gonna delete this kubuntu partition :P
<Daisuke_Ido> czer323: ...
<Daisuke_Ido> only on weekends
<czer323> Daisuke_Ido: it's a legitimate concern.
<czer323> Weekends are absolutely okay though.
<czer323> "girls just want to have fun!"
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, moving just a LITTLE offtopic here :)
<MotorCityMadMan> hello my friends, using kamil with ubuntu dapper|kmail error:could not start process pop3s. any help ?
<sunnyhours4130> I've got a problem after a seemingly successful nvidia driver install. installed using the script from the nvidia website, looked good (started x with the nvidia splash screen)
<Assimilator> wheres the best place to go for noob samba suport ?
<sunnyhours4130> then when I rebooted, i got "API mismatch. NVIDI kernel module has v 1.0-7184 but this X module has v 1.0-8774>"
<Daisuke_Ido> sunnyhours4130: uninstall the legacy driver
<Guest6259669> since kubuntu nerfed the normal kde menus, how do i get to the powersavings option in control center?
<sunnyhours4130> i don't remember installing it. how would i go about uninstalling?
<Daisuke_Ido> Guest6259669: alt+f2 and run kcontrol :)
<Guest6259669> Thank You
<Daisuke_Ido> Guest6259669: that'll get the good config back
<Guest6259669> hrm
<Guest6259669> aparently the power control settings didnt get installed, either
<Daisuke_Ido> sunnyhours4130: try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<Guest6259669> but now i have the good control panel! thanks!
<soulrider> ahh, im abck in KDE :)
<sunnyhours4130> i looked real quick in adept and it didn't seem to think it was installed. i'll give that a whirl tho
<bobleny> Help me....?
<Black_Mask> what's the command that i can use in terminal to see exactly in which location a particular program has been installed? It's because I have installed Gyachi and whoever built the .deb package most probably didn't care about making it put a shortcut in the Application Menu folders or adding a shortcut to the desktop
<voidmage> Interesting
<Guest6259669> "which gyachi"
<Guest6259669> ought to do it
<voidmage> Something gtk-related I installed changed my xchat and now the buttons are smaller
<Black_Mask> guest hi thanks. gyachi improved
<Black_Mask> with pyvoice
<voidmage> I never got pyvoice to work
<voidmage> Anyone who did, how did you go about it?
<Guest6259669> no, i meant that that is what you run
<Guest6259669> the command "which" with the program as the argument
<voidmage> is there a certain version of python you need?
<Black_Mask> void i think you're not using the debian version of Gyachi Improved
<Black_Mask> void nope
<Black_Mask> the one that comes with Ubuntu edgy would do
<voidmage> so the edgy version should work?
<Black_Mask> guest oh sorry lol okay
<voidmage> erm
<Black_Mask> void yes
<sunnyhours4130> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, it wasn't installed
<Guest6259669> i admit it is a confusing command
<Black_Mask> where did you get your deb package of Gyachi Improved?
<voidmage> gyachi.sf.net
<voidmage> downloaded the edgy version
<voidmage> haven't tried it in feisty yet
<Guest6259669> hmm
<Black_Mask> voidimage http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gyachi/gyachi_1.0.5-1_edgy_i386.deb?download this is the edgy version. there is not one for feisty yet although i tried it when I had feisty and it worked flawlessly
<Black_Mask> guest it didn't work
<weswh-work> does anyone know what the apt-get package name is for qparted?
<weswh-work> need to delete/format an NTFS drive into ext3
<Black_Mask> but thanks for thinking anyways :-)
<voidmage> hmm
<Guest6259669> anyone know what packages I need for the laptop functions in kde? powersave/hibernate/etc? all i can find is a battery monitor
<voidmage> does gyachi voice not work in a conference?
<voidmage> only in chat rooms?
<jager> jag@stormbringer:~$ apt-cache search qtparted
<jager> qtparted - A parted frontend using QT
<Black_Mask> oh wait a second I think if i open Adept, select Gyachi from there, i will see the files that came with it and where it's installed
<Black_Mask> voice gyachi voice doesn't work in either conference or PM (private message). it only works in a voice enabled chat room
<weswh-work> jager: is that pretty suitable for what I mentioned doing?
<voidmage> fff
<jager> will work fine
<Black_Mask> yes you're right. actually the developers arent investing more time into the project in question
<weswh-work> jager, once partitions are created, does this app give me the ability to 'format' them? or is formatting a relic of the windows world?
<jager> you can format from qtparted yes
<voidmage> this was interesting too
<voidmage> i installed some package today
<voidmage> and xchat's buttons decided to resize themselves
<Black_Mask> uh i found it. /usr/local/bin. now gonna make a shortcut of it
<DSlicer> Anyone happen to know how to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse working? I can't seem to figure out how to connect them
<Ash-Fox> Where would be the best place for me to write up instructions for installing star office for ubuntu and kubuntu users?
<kurt> I tried and failed to upgrade to feisty. My system is woking fine though the update notifier says ther are 1018 update packages avail. if I update will I get hosed. The repos sat edgy in the sources.lst
<Guest6259669> apt-get install openoffice.org done
<Guest6259669> does it really take much more than that?
<nathansoz> hello
<nathansoz> i need help with a driver problem
<chemicalvamp> what type of device
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Guest6259669> good for you?
<nathansoz> ok
<nathansoz> its a belkin pcmcia wireless card
<flaccid> ok
<nathansoz> and
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> is in that list by any chance
<nathansoz> thanks
<chemicalvamp> its not working in feisty?
<nathansoz> im using 6.06 lts
<almostkorean> hey im having trouble witih my external hard drive.  I can connect it and look at files on there fine, but i cant put things on it becuase it says im not the owner
<chemicalvamp> nathansoz try looking up ndiswrapper
<flaccid> !ntfs > almostkorean
<flaccid> almostkorean: there is info on that guide about mounting correctly
<Sulamita> can someone help me on my AC97 sound card? It was not working, but when I installed skype on windows on same notebook, started to work. now is not working anymore since dist upgrade
<almostkorean> thanks
<kurt>  I tried and failed to upgrade to feisty. My system is woking fine in edgy, though the update notifier says ther are 1018 update packages avail. if I update will I get hosed? The repos say edgy in the sources.lst
<Guest6259669> i would assume not
<DSlicer> Sulamita- check alsamixer to make sure all the channels are enabled
<Guest6259669> kurt define "tried and failed"
<Sulamita> I did
<DSlicer> That was my problem. Unfortunately, that's pretty much the only advice I can give
<Sulamita> DSlicer: also already tried to reinstall the modules
<almostkorean> awesomek thanks flaccid it worked
<kurt> guest6259669 I used the upgade tool. seemed to be going okay then failed in the install process
<Guest6259669> then you should be fine
<kurt> guest6259669 why do I have so many packages avail?
<Guest6259669> i am guessing they are for the upgrade
<weswh-work> jager: ok, I think I basically have it done. 2 questions. I edited the partition table, committed that. then told it to format, committed that. so it is now formatted and an ext3 partition. question 1, for a storage drive like this, do I want to make the partition "active"? second - after it formatted it says I have 3.9 gigs used out of 74 (it's an 80 gig drive). Any idea what that might be, or how to achieve a deeper format?
<kurt> but my repos are edgy
<flaccid> weswh-work: that formatted size looks right
<flaccid> don't need to make the part active
<weswh-work> flaccid, so 71/80 in the end?
<flaccid> there is overhead in formatted
<weswh-work> seems like I always had more than that in the end, with NTFS. ok
<flaccid> and they are usually quoting base 1000 not 1024 bytes in a kilobyte..
<weswh-work> it was a pretty quick format - should I try to do a deeper one? (like how long it takes when installing windows)
<jarn> After an upgrade to Feisty, X seems to be ignoring my Xorg.conf and using resolutions that are not even in there, at all.
<flaccid> errr
<flaccid> like i said that is right. how would you do this 'deeper' format
<jarn> I want to use 1280x960@85, which is in my xorg.conf, but the highest refresh rate X will let me use at 1280x960 is 54.
<weswh-work> i don't know what i mean. just know that windows takes a lot longer to format drives? :)
<jarn> And there's tons of other resolutions displayed in xrandr that aren't in my conf file, either.
<flaccid> weswh-work: ah right..
<flaccid> :p
<weswh-work> flaccid: is the lost+found folder something that needs to stay?
<flaccid> weswh-work: for ext* fs yes
<Guest6259669> weswh-work it will recreate itself
<weswh-work> cool
<weswh-work> ok, final question here. in order to mount the drive so that my user can access the contents, i usually use "mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb"
<weswh-work> that worked when the drive was NTFS, but now it isn't.
<weswh-work> it says bad option, or fs type
<flaccid> what type of fs are you trying to mount?
<bobstro> jarn: what video chipset?
<jarn> bobstro: nVidia Geforce 6800
<weswh-work> flaccid - ext3
<weswh-work> fdisk -l reports "Linux"
<flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<flaccid> i think thats valid syntax
<weswh-work> what makes it avail to my regular user?
<weswh-work> i always have this issue where i sudo mount, and then my user doesn't have permissions to look at it
<flaccid> rw option and correct perms on the mountpoint
<ubuntu_> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<weswh-work> perms on the mount point eh..
<weswh-work> good to know
<dinakar> Hello to all. first time on irc after reading news article on linux.com
<flaccid> also mount with a umask and or gmask etc.
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<weswh-work> wouldn't rw be the default with Linux fs?
<flaccid> weswh-work: see above
<flaccid> weswh-work: i can't remember
<lovloss> What do i do if the feisty live cd doesnt come with support for my graphics carD?
<weswh-work> flaccid: ok, i changed the perm of my mount point to 777, owned by my user. but when i do a standard mount (mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb), it changes to owner root etc. again
<weswh-work> so that method didn't work for me. i'll try the umask argument again
<flaccid> weswh-work: its a good idea to read...
<Assimilator> how do I share folders outside of the home dir like /media/hdb1---->
<flaccid> thats all in the link above. use the correct umask. don't use one that you would apply to ntfs..
<flaccid> but you usually just specify uid=1001 or whatever
<DSlicer> Anyone happen to know how to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse working? I can't seem to figure out how to connect them
<flaccid> Assimilator: share to who?
<Assimilator> to MSHOME PC's and xbox XBMC
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> follow above :)
<Guest6259669> install xboxlinux
<Guest6259669> and then use nfs
<flaccid> no need to go that far
<Guest6259669> it's better than hitting it with a hammer
<Guest6259669> then it is useful
<Guest6259669> rather than a hunk o' junk
<Assimilator> hehe so the config in system setting/ sharing is useless ?
<flaccid> i found a chipped xbox with evolutionx to be sufficient
<Assimilator> i need to go to command line ?
<flaccid> Assimilator: no its not. you can do it there as well
<Guest6259669> "need to go" you sound like command line is not the best way to do these things and the place you START
<flaccid> Assimilator: sometimes its not sufficient. its important be on the same workgoup usually in a mixed environment without a master
<Guest6259669> <3 cli
<Assimilator> i've tryed but the clients is getting file not found errors once it trys to open a floder within the share
<flaccid> Assimilator: test with smbclient
<flaccid> and check logs
<flaccid> and fs perms
<flaccid> brb
<Assimilator> hmm logs will be in etc/samba ?
<Assimilator> The file or folder smb://thecollective/INCOMMING does not exist. <----- is the error i get
<Skyblast> Assimilator: How did you set your shares up?
<Assimilator> using the kubuntu shares gui
<bobesponja> hey
<Skyblast> And you're using Feisty right?
<Assimilator> yup
<bobesponja> all the video I watch appear with many dots all over the screen, and the icon of hte window is pink
<Skyblast> I wonder if there is something broken in that. Someone else had that problem last night as well. I set mine up by just putting them just by throwing them in smb.conf manually and it works fine.
<bobesponja> any idea what's wrong?
<Skyblast> I'll try it out in a minute, see if it works for me
<Assimilator> it stuff owned by root that i'm having trobble sharing
<Skyblast> ah, so certain things work then?
<Assimilator> /home/user seem ok for a anomous longing setup on MSHOME
<Assimilator> but as soon as i try and share /media/hdb1/server1/incomming i get nothing
<Assimilator> The file or folder smb://thecollective/INCOMMING does not exist. <----- is the error i get
<Skyblast> hmm
<premier_> hello, I'm using scim, and I switched it to gtk-panel mode by accident, and now the configuration window is different (gnome style) and I can't find a way to switch it back to kde.
<Assimilator> could it be that what i'm trying to shar is on an NTFS partition ?
<weswh-work> do you guys know what would be a default installed kde equiv of "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"?
<weswh-work> i need to get ee
<Skyblast> Possible, have you checked the permissions on the directory
<Assimilator> all owned by root
<Assimilator> and i'm not sure how to change that
<premier_> weswh-work: you can do kdesu kwrite or kdesu kate... I like kwrite because its lighter, but kate is more commonly used
<Skyblast> weswh-work: Try kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Skyblast> Assimilator: It's an ntfs partition right? Are you using ntfs-3g?
<Assimilator> um how can i tell this is a very fresh feisty install OS
<DSlicer> Bleh, Kopete's interface for handling subcontacts kinda sucks
<flaccid> im going to get some beer than i'll be back to help with any outstanding smb problems
<alpha-one> DSlicer: try Konversation
<Skyblast> ok, if you haven't set it up, you aren't using it yet
<Skyblast> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Assimilator> ok is that good or bad ?
<Assimilator> is it recomended ?that i install that first ?
<Skyblast> errr.... I'm getting a little out of my league
<voidmage> Assimilator: install ntfs-config
<Skyblast> but all I know is with this I was able to share stuff via samba
<voidmage> then run it and check the two boxes
<voidmage> super-easy
<voidmage> :P
<Skyblast> until I converted everything to ext3 and my life got a whole lot better ;)
<Assimilator> ok so 3g ands config are the same ?
<DSlicer> alpha-one- maybe I'm imagining stuff, but I thought Konversation is only an IRC client
<chemicalvamp> ext3 is the shit
<Skyblast> Indeed. I ran fsck on a drive that is constantly being written and delete all the time.. it's not even 4% fragmented hehe
<alpha-one> DSlicer: it is, perhaps I'm just mistaken as to what you're looking for
<Skyblast> as apposed to ntfs which I had to defrag every week pretty much to keep it fast
<premier_> whats special about ext3?  How does it campare to ntfs, or reiser for that matter?
<Skyblast> Well, for one it's a journaled file system
<chemicalvamp> you defrag ext3 nearly never
<chemicalvamp> its that efficent
<chemicalvamp> ive never had to
<DSlicer> alpha-one- being able to stick multiple contacts, e.g. an AIM contact and an ICQ contact, under a single metacontact
<premier_> thats makes sense. Why is it that windows needs to defrag, and linux doesn't?
<weswh-> sorry, if anyone answered that please repeat. is there a Kubuntu specific version of this "AutomaticallyMountPartitions" guide?
<chemicalvamp> windows isnt as efficient
<Skyblast> premier_: Unix filesystems are just designed to be more effecient.
<premier_> its just more intellegently designed?
<Assimilator> wihndows XP auto defrags when sys is idle
<premier_> in theory
<premier_> I don't think my computer ever actually did that
<Skyblast> Can a filesystem throw up and fragment horribly? sure, but I've seen it like... never
<weswh-> what do you guys use for editing system config files? I currently can not get any text editing app to work with root permissions
<Skyblast> I use vim
<chemicalvamp> Assimilator bill gates could pay the national debt, and still be the richest man in the world
<Skyblast> Old school but does the job nicely
<weswh-> trying to edit /etc/fstab - i tried sudo kate /etc/fstab, and it says can not connect to x server
<chemicalvamp> and linux is free (most distros)
<premier_> Skyblast: well, no filesystem can completely defend itself against a power outage or just a good old fashioned error... even with journaling
<alpha-one> DSlicer: in that case, don't know
<Skyblast> Very true
<Skyblast> But I'd trust Extended over ntfs anyway :)
<weswh-> yeah, i'm not in a vim learning mode at the moment...need something like ee on freebsd, or a GUI text editor. really don't care, pref. something that is already installed..
<weswh-> any other options?
<Skyblast> Did you try kdesu for kate?
<DSlicer> alpha-one- I haven't really used it for more than a couple hours, so there might be a plugin or something that does it well
<Assimilator> ko found ntfs-3g and ntfs-client in reops, which one do i get ?
<premier_> Skyblast: do you have any ideas about my scim panel problem?  usually I'm told to find a config file and delete it, but I can't get that to work
<chemicalvamp> he said 3g before right?
<weswh-> Skyblast: yeah, that keeps failing for some reason
<sparr> whats The Ubuntu Way to set up mysql accounts and such?  or just set the root pw?
<weswh-> does anyone know "ee"? is it avail for kubuntu? it's just a CLI basic text editor...simple TUI.
<weswh-> i tried apt-cache search for it, of course that returned tons of results. heh
<Assimilator> yeah someone else brought up client as well
<amblard> hi does someone know how to downgrade a package ?
* flaccid is back
<weswh-> flaccid: trying to follow this guide. what would the kde equiv of "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" be?
<chemicalvamp> do you know te version of the downgrade? and why would you want to?
<weswh-> i tried kdesu kate, but it says "conversation with su failed"
<weswh-> any other (newbie friendly) app you know of that would be installed for editing a system file?
<flaccid> enable root
<DSlicer> Anyone know offhand if wine can access hardware like a Bluetooth adapter?
<flaccid> sudo passwd root
<lee_> How do i auto-mount a hard drive at boot? I dont' quite get the instructions given on ubuntuguide.org.
<amblard> chemicalvamp: I want to switch from libx11-6_1.1.1-1 to libx11-6_1.0.3.-6
<chemicalvamp> can u sudo apt-get the downgrade? ive never tried this so im not sure how to do it
<flaccid> lee_: what instruction do you not understand in the guide?
<lee_> well, i don't have Fstab or whatever.
<weswh-> hmm, actually, i just looked at fstab read only - there is no reference to hdb in the file...so I am not sure why this mount is failing.
<lee_> in the directly it tells me to use.
<boyke> hallo
<Whiz2> using liveCD mode, I've loaded the grub shell in order to "setup" grub in the MBR (partition table) of the drive i've copied my installation to, but when I specify (hd0) as the drive to install grub to it tells me I've specified an invalid device
<boyke> how to install java on kubuntu
<flaccid> lee_: if you didnt have it, your computer wouldn't boot
<flaccid> weswh-work: whats the error
<lee_> well i just did what the instructions said.
<premier_> boyke: i think you have to install the binaries from sun
<boyke> hows that ?
<premier_> java.sun.com iirc
<flaccid> lee_: you are not really giving any info here...
<Skyblast> Actually java's in the repos now
<Whiz2> if hd0 is the wrong device, how do I find out what device it is?
<amblard> chemicalvamp : it does not seem to work apt-get does not like the -1.0.3-6 part
<boyke> how to get java with repos?
<lee_> well i'm working on the problem. i'm installing gksu right now.
<premier_> Skyblast: really?  I though the wouldn't include it till java was open source in the fall
<flaccid> !java > boyke
<premier_> boyke: should be sudo apt-get install java
<chemicalvamp> if you really must have it, look on the repo sites
<flaccid> lee_: you can use kdesu instead of gksu
<Skyblast> Java's already been open sourced I thought
<mangya> Hi all. I have a problem with mounting of video cds
<chemicalvamp> im still wondering why you want it :)
<weswh-> "mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb" = "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error". this is a newly partitioned/formatted drive from qtparted. mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb seems to work fine as far as root is concerned. just doesn't do my user any good.
<premier_> chemicalvamp: why would you want java?  Why wouldn't you want java?  Even if its just one program...
<weswh-> and the mount point is set to 777, owner user:user
<flaccid> weswh-work: i already went through this with you and it looks like you ignored my advice
<weswh-> I looked in fstab, there is no reference to hdb
<chemicalvamp> oh didnt see
<flaccid> weswh- it doesn't need to be in fstab
<fryed96> hi everybody
<lee_> flaccid: could you just tell me how to automount a drive then? :)
<weswh-> ok, i thought thats where we were at before.
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<boyke> yesterday iwas using the apt-get to install java
<boyke> but im forget
<boyke> how
<flaccid> people who want to mount drives please read the above. its important to know how to do it
<chemicalvamp> sudo umount (dev/device)
<aro> boyke, open synaptic and search for java
<fryed96> i cant install flash
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> sun-java6-jre
<weswh-> i've read through that link...i am not seeing how to solve this error unfortunately. I am not trying to get this to automount, it is an ext3 fs. could you tell me what exactly I need to be concentrating on?
<flaccid> depending on which version you need
<flaccid> weswh-work: i already gave you the command
<boyke> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<boyke> what is the problem?
<lee_> holy crap that was soooo much easier by using a script.
<premier_> fryed96: to get flash to work, i think you need to get the macromedia binaries
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 11:48]  <flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<lee_> thanks flaccid.
<flaccid> that was a long time ago to when you first asked...
<flaccid> !find libstdc
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 12 others)
<flaccid> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 289 kB, installed size 852 kB
<weswh-> yeah, sorry about that. got disconnected and lost my buffer from earlier. so I should just add the umask=0222 into that?
<flaccid> install that above package boyke
<weswh-> my question is, why do I need to specify type for example, if doing "mount" by itself is working (without the umask argument)
<flaccid> weswh- you obviously didn't read:
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> it explains umasks on this page..
<boyke> how to install?
<flaccid> boyke: with adept or apt-get or whatever you prefer
<boyke> oh ic
<boyke> ok
<boyke> i try fisrt
<boyke> thanks flacid and ubotu
<flaccid> np
<weswh-> ok, i guess I am just not seeing the explanation. i was using 0222 because it worked for me before - is that something specific to ntfs?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> do you even read what i write
<Zoohouse> dwidmann: sup?
<badworm425> hi, when i go to boot up Kubuntu using the live cd (v6.06) it comes up with "input not support" bouncing around my screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<premier_> I'm using file encryption with the command encfs [encrypted folder]  [dest folder] .  To do it it needs to access /dev/fuse, which by default has root access.  If I do sudo encfs, encfs produces no error message, but it fails to create the folder.  /dev/fuse is set to root access every boot.  Is there a way to perminately change the permissions of /dev/fuse?
<weswh-> flaccid: look, I've been looking at this document off and on for a couple of hours. I'm sure the information is there but I am just not answering my questions with it, yet everyone says the answer is there. Obviously this is my misunderstanding so that's all I am trying to get at. First off, the section that talks about umasks (in relation to the fstab lines) doesn't contain an entry for Linux filesystems
<weswh-> so that's kind of my initial point of confusion
<flaccid> i gave you the command
<flaccid> as well..
<weswh-> right, but that command isn't letting my user access the mount...
<flaccid> then advise why..
<flaccid> troubleshoot
<flaccid> telling us it doesn't work means nothing.
<weswh-> that's what I'm asking. i don't consider it a stupid question really...heres what I know: doing "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb", mounts the drive successfully for root access. I had the same issue when the drive was NTFS, and umask=0222 (whatever that means exactly) worked. that no longer works. looking at your command..
<weswh-> I am trying to figure out what in there, would attempt to grant user access to the mount..
<weswh-> and you keep saying, read that link
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> and you don't read it
<flaccid> you don't want to spend time to try to understand
<weswh-> can you tell me where to read? I have read the entire document
<flaccid> did you even try the command i suggested?
<flaccid> i told you about uid as well
<flaccid> lets look at the doc:
<flaccid> **uid=1000 restricts access to the user created while installing Ubuntu. 1001 is the user created after that, and so forth. gid=# may be used with or in place of uid to grant access to a group. However, group and user enumeration is beyond the scope of this article. To learn more about options, type 'man mount'.
<flaccid> a combination of umask and uid is perfect or just uid and rw
<weswh-> so wouldn't i need uid in this: sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ?
<flaccid> eg.: /dev/hda3       /media/mydrive                       ext3    rw,uid=1001                      0       1
<flaccid> thats what the document says that you read..
<weswh-> ok - am i wrong in thinking that I could just mount this without making an fstab entry?
<flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw,uid=1001 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> i was giving you the example if you were to put it in fstab
<flaccid> if you don't understand somethign that you read, then ask us here specificly what you don't understand instead of "it doesn't work"
<bobstro> apparently the konqueror profiles applet changes in feisty. when i launch the file manager option, it no longer shows the folder bar. anybody know where to set/reset the behavior of this?
<weswh-> heh, ok..going to try some things. sorry if I seemed agitated, I really do appreciate the help
<lee_> so how do you change the clock into a 12 hour format? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> good question, i use 24h
<flaccid> weswh-: all cool. you'll find im just bitch of a person to work with :)
<lee_> 21:42 means absolutely nothing to me. without thinking really hard :(
<bobstro> lee_: right click on it and configure works for me.
<flaccid> lee_: right click clock and go to date and time format
<Skyblast> lee_: Right click on your time, and click on date & time format
<Skyblast> go to the Time & Dates tab. You can change it there
<lee_> ooook? i don't see a 12 hour format..
<Skyblast> See time format
<Skyblast> click the drop down bix and there's an AMPM entry
<Daisuke_Ido> lee_: second option in the dropdown
<flaccid> 24h time is good
<flaccid> :p
<rr73> hey all, my wifi card works under xubuntu live cd, im dl and burning a kubuntu live cd right now to see if it works because it doesnt work on my installed system. id the same exact driver i did on xubuntu cd and installed it but no luck
<pollyo> rr73: Are the ubuntu versions the same for you xubuntu and kubuntu?
<flaccid> versions?
<pollyo> rr73: For example are they both 6.10 or both 7.04?
<flaccid> not exactly
<flaccid> yeah good point
<flaccid> lsb_release -a on both and compare
<weswh-> flaccid: i keep getting usage errors on that mount command. I've tried it a couple of ways, and I am not sure what it doesn't like. one way or another the uid=1001 portion it seems
<weswh-> but i am not sure what else to do with that
<flaccid> what is the actual error
<flaccid> incorrect syntax basically?
<weswh-> yeah, it's a long usage print out
<weswh-> going over the various options etc.
<rr73> pollyo: yes
<rr73> pollyo: just dl the isos today
<rr73> and i upgraded this one a few days ago from edgy, thats when my wifi broke
<flaccid> weswh-: what is the exact command you are running
<rr73> sorry was on anothe computer
<pollyo> rr73: Are they both using the same kernel version?
<flaccid> that doesn't answere the question rr73
<rrmm> yes same kernel
<flaccid> comapre lsb_release -a and uname -a rrmm
<pollyo> flaccid: Could they also both be using a different kernel release with the same version#?
<flaccid> its possible, but i don't see how wifi relates to kernel
<weswh-> "mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb" works. again just not for user access. "sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw,uid=1001 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1" gives the error, and removing the comma gives the error as well
<pollyo> flaccid: I'n not sure myself. I'm just reaching on that idea.
<james__> hey anyone here have a logitech g7 mouse or similar?
<rrmm> No LSB modules are available.
<james__> i can't get my extra buttons to work :(
<realbt> does anyone else find themselves stuck with gnome-style mouse pointers/cursors when using beryl?
<pollyo> weswh-: have you tried the defaults option?
<flaccid> weswh-: it works for me not sure why not for you
<weswh-> hmm
<weswh-> oh, well it says that uid1001 is the second user created
<weswh-> maybe i don't have that
<weswh-> i only have 1 user...so uid=1000 might be what i need
<flaccid> try defaults but that uses suid
<flaccid> weswh-: ah yeah thats the problem
<flaccid> weswh-: next time pastebin the actual error output of the command
<flaccid> confirm uid by doing cat /etc/passwd | grep username
<mg> Hi, I'm getting htpasswd2 (command not found)  in feisty...apache2-utils are installed :S
<duck_> when trying to cp something in the command line, it won't let me, it just says "cp: omitting directory 'directoryname'"
<weswh-> oh, i also had a comma in there after the -o rw, uid= - that was a problem as well. but it did work that time, came back with the bad fs type, bad superblock, etc
<rrmm> pollyo: No LSB modules are available.
<weswh-> rather, not a comma - a space
<flaccid> duck_: you need to use the -R option to recurse a directory
<bobstro> does the konqueror file manager profile look wrong after upgrade to feisty? my menus are out of order, no folder entry. the webbrowsing profile seems ok.
<flaccid> weswh-: are you sure its ext3. verify with sudo fdisk -l
<weswh-> yeah, it comes up and says "Linux" on the fdisk -l
<weswh-> id 83?
<rrmm> im just wondering why that it will work on a live cd and not my system
<rrmm> ill burn a cd and see if it works on a kubuntu live cd
<weswh-> i'm starting to think something in the drive formatting or partition is wrong though
<flaccid> 83 is ext3
<pollyo> rrmm: Are you sure you downloaded the same versions?
<flaccid> weswh-: looks like it
<flaccid> weswh-: try doing it without -t
<weswh-> because I have stripped it down to this: "mount -o uid=1000 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb", and it comes back and says bad fs type, bad superblock, etc.
<flaccid> see if it will do it auto
<pollyo> rrmm: The xubuntu site has links for 7.04 and 6.06.1 right next to eachother.
<compilerwriter> What in the world would be using adept without my knowlege?
<weswh-> it's just strange to me that without any options, it does mount.
<flaccid> weswh-: then add the type
<rrmm> pollyo: yes im sure
<rrmm> i blanked the
<pollyo> rrmm: We didn't see your response as far as checking as someone suggested.
<flaccid> weswh-: mount it without any options then do a mount | grep hdb and see what its mounted as
<rrmm> No LSB modules are available.
<flaccid> rrmm: lsb_release -a returns more than that
<rrmm> its 7.04
<rrmm> as i said
<flaccid> hooray
<weswh-> ah, ok..the dmesg gives me some more info on this
<flaccid> i don't think you said that but anyway
<flaccid> weswh-: also check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<weswh-> 'unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<flaccid> maybe we are doing it wrong for manual mount
<flaccid> 1 second
<pollyo> rrmm: I thought you said that xubuntu worked but not ubuntu.
<flaccid> sorry im used to freebsd
<rrmm> it does
<rrmm> pollyo: the xubuntu live cd
<weswh-> (it's saying the same thing about the umask=0222 from earlier - which did work fine when the drive was ntfs though). so i am not so sure
<pollyo> rrmm: Now am I reading the LiveCD works but the Installed version does not?  Is the LiveCD and the installed version both xubuntu?
<rrmm> no
<rrmm> installed is kubuntu
<rrmm> my first post has all this in it
<pollyo> rrmm: Does the networkcard work on the live Kubuntu?
<rrmm> like i said im going to burn a kubuntu live cd and see if it works
<weswh-> flaccid: yeah, one tool I love in freebsd is "ee". simple console text editor. going to look into getting that set up on this system later.
<flaccid> a text editor is a text editor. i use joe
<rrmm> i use vi
<dwidmann> vim :)
<weswh-> i'm just not familiar enough with what's on this system. need to get something installed so that I don't have to attempt to launch kate or whatever.
<pollyo> If I install ubuntu server on a computer and later change the network card will it autodetect the card or will I have to install the specific driver?
<flaccid> i think it could be a capito O weswh-
<Daisuke_Ido> weswh-: quick simple litle console text editors?  pico isn't bad
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't use it for heavy work, but hey, it could be worse
<weswh-> hmm, i'll try. but lowercase o has worked for me on mounts before
<flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -O rw,uid=1001 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<bobstro> weswh-: there's a deb for ee
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: i've never used an uppercase O
<weswh-> whatta ya know...appears to have worked!
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe i should
<compilerwriter> Adept is locked up for some reason unknown to me.  What to do now?
<weswh-> but for whatever reason, i still can't access the drive :(
<rrmm> pollyo: shoul di be asking in #xubuntu?
<weswh-> ok, nevermind..now I can
<flaccid> thats what man mount says. -o and -O are differnt
<weswh-> just weird Konqueror bugs...
<pollyo> rrmm: You could give it a try.
<rrmm> i need to go to bed
<rrmm> ACT in the morning
<flaccid> weswh-: so it was -O ?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: i'm probably thinking about using -o loop
<weswh-> i hit refresh several times etc, could not do a thing with it. issued a mkdir command via my root console, and everything came alive.
<weswh-> flaccid, yes -O
<rrmm> i will probaly be back tomorrow
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> weswh-: so done?
<weswh-> oh, you know what...i just don't have write permission. i need to add that back in
<flaccid> i found this to be a bit better than the manpage: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<weswh-> THEN, should be in the clear. heh
<zoohouse> Need help installing nvidia.. I am following online howtos with no luck. If I install nvidia-glx then I can't install nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings. Whats going on?
<bobstro> zoohouse: it won't let you install nvidia-settings?
<pollyo> brb
<weswh-> yeah...using the -O rw,uid=1000 - it still didn't mount it with write permissions for anyone but owner.
<rrmm> good night nerds
<flaccid> this is where umask comes in..
<weswh-> maybe that umask will work with -O
<rrmm> wish me luck on my ACT tomorrow
<flaccid> and /or correct perms on the mountpoint
<zoohouse> bobstro: no. If I install nvidia-glx and if i try to install nvidia-settings, it will uninstall nvidia-glx
<zoohouse> Don't know why
<flaccid> weswh-: yes it will. what is the output ot ls -l /media/hdb1 BEFORE mounting?
<bobstro> zoohouse: and nvidia-settings wasn't installed with glx?
<bobstro> zoohouse: i just installed nvidia-glx today and it seems nvidia-settings came with it.
<zoohouse> bobstro: didn't check
<compilerwriter> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sbalneav> Hello!  I'm trying out kubuntu.  I'd like to change the frequency on my flatpanel (it's at 75hz at the moment, I'd like 60hz).  Where would I adjust that?
<bobstro> zoohouse: i just double-checked, and i've only got nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common installed (feisty)
<flaccid> sbalneav: in xorg.conf
<zoohouse> bobstro: humm, let me see
<hitmanWilly> nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings all come with -glx
<zoohouse> bobstro: did you have to do anything else after installing nvidia-glx?
<zoohouse> bobstro: same here now
<bobstro> zoohouse: according to dpkg -S /usr/bin/nvidia-settings, it's part of nvidia-glx
<weswh-> "total 0"?
<zoohouse> bobstro: did you run any other commands or edited the xorg.config file?
<bobstro> zoohouse: no, not for that. if you just run 'nvidia-settings', no luck?
<flaccid> weswh-: i think i meant ls -l /mnt | grep hdb1
<sbalneav> flaccid: Ah, so no gui selection for that one? OK, thanks.
<flaccid> sbalneav: not that i know of.
<flaccid> unless its in system settings or kcontrol - maybe it is, have you looked?
<weswh-> nothing comes back on that. the mount point is /media/hdb
<sbalneav> I've looked, but nothing's leaping out at me :)  I'll poke around a bit more.
<flaccid> weswh-: i think i meant ls -l /mnt | grep hdb
<zoohouse> bobstro: let me give nvidia-setting a run brb
<hitmanWilly> you have to sudo nvidia-settings, tho
<hitmanWilly> iirc
<zoohouse> bobstro: I ran nvidia-settings and it worked. Is that all?
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, its in there, but xorg.conf has to be set up to allow it
<weswh-> tried that as well, but it returned nothing
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: ah kubuntu sux then
<emerson> aew
<weswh-> i tried doing mount -O rw,uid=1000,umask-0222...
<emerson> alguem fala portugues aew?
<bobstro> hitmanWilly: i'm running it as normal user, apparently successfully.
<flaccid> weswh-: i think i meant ls -l /media | grep hdb
<weswh-> still, root access only. do i need to break down and start editing fstab?
<flaccid> weswh-: need the output of the command. and also why do you not want this in fstab,  you only going to plug it in once?
<nathansoz> ok i have the disk unreal tournament 2004 which can be installed on linux
<nathansoz> but when i run the shell script to install
<nathansoz> it says
<weswh-> "drwxrwxrwx 2 wes wes 4096 timestamp hdb"
<nathansoz> "bad interpriter" permission denied
<hitmanWilly> bobstro, you mean nvidia-xconfig can modify xorg.conf as a normal user? that shouldn't work...
<hitmanWilly> bobstro, err, nvidia-settings...
<nathansoz> any ideas
<flaccid> weswh-: and what is it after mount
<zoohouse> bobstro: you just ran nvidia-settings and thats all? it worked there after?
<flaccid> nathansoz: did you run it under sudo/root
<nathansoz> yes
<nathansoz> i am root
<flaccid> nathansoz: ask UT2004 what the prob is. doesn't look like a kubuntu problem
<nathansoz> ok
<weswh-> yeah, just trying to copy some data for backup purposes. not being able to mount/unmount things and have my user access them has been my #1 (and pretty much only) complaint with the system for as long as I've run it. about 6 months
<weswh-> so, just trying to figure out what it is I am doing wrong - and why more people aren't asking this question. hehe
<flaccid> weswh-: its a very common question. some people spend time reading so they have the power to do it correctly.
<flaccid> anyway what is the output after mount ?
<flaccid> ie. the perms on the mountpoint
<Admiral_Chicago> I need the name of that popular emulator that all the kids are using
<weswh-> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root
<weswh-> after the mount using -O rw,uid=1000
<flaccid> and what is cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<flaccid> does that return the correct user?
<weswh-> yep
<flaccid> what is the output of mount | grep hdb
<weswh-> - /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb type ext3 (rw)
<tmbg> Admiral_Chicago, qemu? vmware?
<flaccid> weswh-: you havnt mounted it with the uid
<weswh-> hmm
<hitmanWilly> tmbg, those aren't emulators, they're virtual machines, big difference
<weswh-> maybe the comma isn't the ticket? looking at that link you gave..
<hitmanWilly> tmbg, well, vmware isn't anyway
<tmbg> hitmanWilly, ok, but what actual EMULATOR are all the kids using? I can't think of any anymore.
<hitmanWilly> tmbg, got me...
<tmbg> Admiral_Chicago, what on earth are you trying to do, and we'll hook you up with the right software.
<tmbg> I have a hunch a lot of people still refer to translation engines and virtual machines as emulators.
<weswh-> hmm, according to this i am not sure uid is even a valid argument for ext3
<flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -O uid=1000,rw,umask=000 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Whiz2> i'm having major issues over here with copying my old boot partition to my new boot partition, and instaling grub
<bobstro> weswh-: so you're trying to over-ride the actual owner on the mounted filesystem?
<flaccid> maybe you are right, weswh-
<flaccid> try
<Admiral_Chicago> tmbg play NES ROMs and all that jazz
<flaccid> sudo mount -t ext3 -O rw,umask=000 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<flaccid> that should do it
<flaccid> ie. umask only
<bobstro> Admiral_Chicago: mame is popular for arcade machine emulation
<Admiral_Chicago> bobstro: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> I realize apt-cache search works
<Admiral_Chicago> but I don't know which emulator most people use
<weswh-> nah, umask only returns the exact same in the mount grep
<bobstro> Admiral_Chicago: well, that really depends which games they're after, and which systems they're trying to emulate.
<bobstro> weswh-: it's usually not that difficult!
<Admiral_Chicago> true...
<flaccid> weswh-: what do you mean
<tmbg> Admiral_Chicago, mame has been the good old standby for a long ass time.
<flaccid> i work with UFS and fat filesystems mostly so im not familiar with ext options
<weswh-> i mean, when i mounted it with -O rw,umask=000 - the output of mount | grep hdb was the same as before. and nothing changed in terms of access rights
<weswh-> see again in that mount page you linked...when i search for umask, it talks about fat, hfs, and hpfs
<weswh-> yeah
<ardchoille> Yesterday I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and am very impressed :) Someone did an outstanding job!
<ardchoille> Was getting tired of gnome anyway ;)
<weswh-> i guess i'll set it up in fstab
<bobstro> weswh-: i normally don't require uid or umask for ext3 *if the files on the mounted filesystem have correct ownership*
<flaccid> weswh-: yep. im used to using fstab and using other fileystems. try fstab first as you say
<flaccid> weswh-: you did try doing a chown on the mountpoint After mount ?
<flaccid> ext3 uses acl so you should be able to change it?
<weswh-> nope, not after mount
<flaccid> operation not permitted?
<flaccid> oh you didn't ry
<weswh-> no i did not try
<weswh-> right
<flaccid> give it a try
<flaccid> maybe thats all it is
<bobstro> weswh-: ls -l on mountpoint is showing the ownership you expect?
<weswh-> at this point in time fstab seems like a better way to go. hehe
<weswh-> bobstro: prior to mounting, yes
<flaccid> it goes to root 744 after
<bobstro> weswh-: how about after mounting?
<bobstro> weswh-: specifically, the files etc. under it?
<danny500> yo I'm havin a problem
<flaccid> can you chmod 777 /media/hdb after mount ?
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack3132> how do i change default programs in kubuntu?
<flaccid> oops
<bobstro> weswh-: (not to butt in) i've generally only had problems like that if transporting over a disk, or remote mounting one created on another system with different uid/gids etc.
<danny500> two of my program won't start properly
<danny500> konversation and ktorrent
<flaccid> bobstro: yeah its just a matter of the right options for ext3. heh we dont know them very well
<Jack3132> I want to make firefox my default browser instead of konqueror
<flaccid> !find defaults
<ubotu> Found: beryl-defaults
<bobstro> flaccid: (hi again btw) if ownership is correct, usually just mounting is sufficient with ext3 and defaults.
<danny500> jack3132: go into firefox's prefrenses then tell it to do that
<flaccid> Jack3132: thats in system settings somewhere. someone can say?
<Jack3132> ok, thanks
<danny500> np
<flaccid> bobstro: thats what i thought too. he reckons not so
<danny500> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<weswh-> chown -R wes:wes /media/hdb did the trick
<jmg> hey all what are the chicago gremlins?
<jmg> !gremlins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gremlins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !gremlin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gremlin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> weswh-: so ownership?
<jmg> :(
<flaccid> weswh-: lol yeah you said you couldn't chown after mount before, but maybe i misread you
<bobstro> weswh-: was that disk filesystem created on another system?
<flaccid> ext3 saves acl permissions on files
<flaccid> ah yeah maybe that also contributed to the problem is users and uids didn't match
<bobstro> flaccid: i get caught with nfs mounts all the time. :)
<flaccid> i'm a ufs guy
<danny500> ext3
<danny500> lol
<bobstro> i just run into walls until things work. :)
<danny500> hey, I'm having a problem opening two programs
<bobstro> flaccid: did latest firefox updates fix your mime issues?
<danny500> konversation and ktorrent
<flaccid> mime issues?
<danny500> any help here?
<bobstro> danny500: what do you mean opening?
<danny500> they just won't open
<flaccid> um thats a kubuntu bug. nothign to do with mime
<pollyo> Anyone know if ubuntu supports the tulip chipset for network cards?
<bobstro> flaccid: other day we got off to bad start, you were trying to change default app launched e.g. for .torrents, if i understood right.
<flaccid> yes
<bobstro> pollyo: it should be fine. i don't have any tulip cards anymore, but used them heavily until recently.
<flaccid> and i found it as a bug
<danny500> i got konversation to open by finding the dcop programs and turning them on but then I got a message that /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc is not writable and niether is /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<bobstro> flaccid: i bumped into it today after installing feisty, but got it fixed up ok.
<flaccid> a big bug that makes kubuntu look like a non-function POS
<weswh-> well, thanks for all the help. now copying 55 gigs in 32 minutes. awesome.
<flaccid> bobstro: so in the firefox d/l manager you can click on open a completed download and open download folder?
<flaccid> weswh-: cool
<weswh-> definitely interesting looking at all of this, i'm going to make an effort to understand it all more fully. i mean, i understand what eventually worked obviously
<pollyo> BBL
<weswh-> but i'll explore the fstab side of it and all
<flaccid> weswh-: yeah bookmark that page on mount wer were using that was a good one
<flaccid> danny500: did you fix up the perms on your conf files so it can write to them?
<flaccid> weswh-: fstab is for every drive except ones that you are only pluggin in say for a little bit. if its permanent or semi permanent fstab is the go (you probably know all this anyway)
<danny500> it says that it won't save the configuration of the programs
<danny500> what? how do I do that?
<bobstro> flaccid: trying that now.
<flaccid> danny500: what does ls -l /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc return?
<danny500> ls: /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc: Permission denied
<flaccid> and
<flaccid> danny500: what does sudo ls -l /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc return?
<danny500> ls: /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc: No such file or directory
<flaccid> it doesn't exist
<flaccid> can you do touch /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<danny500> no such file? I installed it, uninstalled, then reinstalled it
<danny500> what do you mean?
<flaccid> touch /home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<flaccid> its a command
<flaccid> does it return an error or null?
<danny500> cannot touch `/home/danny500/.kde/share/config/konversationrc': Permission denied
<flaccid> does /home/danny500/.kde/share/config exist?
<flaccid> file /home/danny500/.kde/share/config
<flaccid> ^^ command
<danny500> permission denied
<danny500> ARGH
<flaccid> under sudo
<flaccid> looks like you don't even have a config directory
<danny500> sudo /home/danny500/.kde/share/config?
<flaccid> sudo file /home/danny500/.kde/share/config
<flaccid> whats that return
<danny500> sudo file /home/danny500/.kde/share/config
<danny500> /home/danny500/.kde/share/config: directory
<flaccid> danny500: can you please pastebin the output of this ls -lRha /home/danny500/.kde
<flaccid> actually that should be sudo ls -Rha /home/danny500/.kde
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> actually that should be sudo ls -lRha /home/danny500/.kde
<flaccid> if i can look at that i can seem if there is a perm prob or missing configurations
<danny500> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17535/
<flaccid> man
<flaccid> you are missing everything in .kde
<unix_infidel> lol
<flaccid> its like you copied but only the dirs copied or something
<danny500> ok how do I get it?
<flaccid> did you loose data?
<wsjunior> what is needed to make konqueror audio preview to work?
<danny500> no
<flaccid> um
<danny500> I just setup 6.10 and just freshly installed everything
<danny500> and I'm not freaking reinstalling 6.0 again
<wsjunior> is konqueror audio preview working for anyone using feisty?
<flaccid> danny500: logout to kdm. goto tty1 ie. ctrl+alt+f1 . login . then sudo rm -R /home/danny500/.kde then make sure /home/danny500 is owned by root. then log into kdm again and you should be right
<chemicalvamp> what temperature is too hot for a cpu?
<flaccid> err
<flaccid> ^^ i mean owned by danny500
<danny500> chemicalvamp: 4000 degrees
<danny500> lol
<chemicalvamp> well good cuz i got 129
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, that could have been kinda funny
<flaccid> usually above 80 degrees celsius for most, some come go a lot more
<danny500> 129 degrees!
<danny500> holy crap
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: yeah and im not even drunk yet
<chemicalvamp> ferhinhiet
<danny500> get more fans
<danny500> never mind
<hitmanWilly> lol
<chemicalvamp> its a laptop lol
<flaccid> meh
<flaccid> its 2007. use metric.
<flaccid> :p
<danny500> I use C cause it's better lol
<danny500> :P
<chemicalvamp> i cant help it i was raised in usa
<Black_Mask> a question: what's the difference between ubuntu/kubuntu's CD and DVD version apart from the difference in size?
<danny500> um usa uses C not F lol
<eljefe> apache2.2 i think
<flaccid> chemicalvamp: yes you can, you can start changing to normal, yesterday
<danny500> canada uses F
<eljefe> Black_Mask:  apache2.2 i think
<chemicalvamp> nope we use F
<flaccid> they us F over there
<danny500> thats what I just said
<hitmanWilly> Black5un, more optional packages on DVD
<Black_Mask> eljefe: you're saying cd doesn't have apache 2.2?
<eljefe> but that doesn't really account for the full 3+ GB of software...
<eljefe> Black_Mask: not the kubuntu or ubuntu desktop, i don't think...
<flaccid> ubuntu has a lot of packages
<danny500> yeah, no sh!t
<flaccid> well some are shit
<flaccid> some are alright
<flaccid> :p
<flaccid> did you fix your kde profile yet
<danny500> well it be nice if they would work the first damn time
<danny500> hold on no
<Black_Mask> eljefe: i'm planning on archiving Ubuntu 6.10 so that i can still use it even after its death on april 2008. do you think that if i dowload and burn the dvd of 6.10, i wouldn't need to go to the internet for grabbing updates and stuffs after april 2008?
<flaccid> it would be nice yes
<mrcreativity> i need help
<danny500> Black_Mask: Yes
<bobstro> 6.10 won't STOP working, it just won't be supported.
<flaccid> Black_Mask: crazy hehe
<mrcreativity> everytime i install ubuntu, my display gets messed up after i update the driver from the repositories
<danny500> lol
<danny500> mrcreativity: what drivers are you using?
<bobstro> Black_Mask: what is your concern? there will be a new LTS version out by that time, presumably.
<flaccid> i think that feisty and beyond is going to end up more stable than before as long as they dont try to much shit
<Black_Mask> what am i supposed to do after canonical stops supporting 6.10? where would I get security updates after april 2008? keeping the DVD isn't solving the problem in here
<mrcreativity> i downloaded something from the update manager
<LastMall> if 6.10 is working and you are happy with it, keep it.
<mrcreativity> i cant boot into kubuntu now...the display is alol garbled
<danny500> mrcreativity: thats descriptive
<bobstro> Black_Mask: you can update (for free) to whatever the stable version is at that time.
<mrcreativity> there were 2 drivers from the update manager
<danny500> mrcreativity: so you downloaded video card drivers without looking at them?
<mrcreativity> one was a legacy driver and the other was meant for newer cards
<flaccid> Black_Mask: if only support was forever..
<mrcreativity> there were only 2 nvidia drivers in the update manager
<danny500> you can only have one at a time
<bobstro> Black_Mask: they're just guaranteeing 5 years of support for the LTS versions. it's not a lock-in.
<danny500> mrcreativity: how old is your graphics card?
<mrcreativity> its an nvidia 6600GT
<danny500> mrcreativity: how old is it?
<eljefe> Black_Mask: thats an interesting question...  I would imagine that either the full DVD or the server-only CD would do the job... updates would still be good though, for security purposes.  That, and by that date there will be a newer Long Term Support (LTS) release.
<danny500> in years?
<hitmanWilly> mrcreativity, that's regular -glx
<mrcreativity> yeah...
<mrcreativity> but what do i do now
<danny500> mrcreativity: get rid of the legacy drivers
<mrcreativity> how? i cant even boot into it
<mrcreativity> should i boot into the safe mode or soething?
<danny500> can you get into your drive threw live cd?
<eljefe> Black_Mask: If you really are planning on that, I would get a server CD and a regular shipped to you from Shipit.Ubuntu.com ...  Those pressed CDs will last _much_ longer than a burned disk (estimated 3-10 years...)
<zoohouse> I am having trouble installing nvidia. I have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common installed. But when I try to run glxgear, it doesn't work. What can it be?
<danny500> try safe mode and also you should also try that fix boot thingy
<mrcreativity> danny500: fix boot thing?
<eljefe> burned is only 3-10 years, depending.  A real CD will last a lot longer.
<Black_Mask> eljefe: these frequenting releases and upgrades and all craziness aint gonna affect my hard disk's performance? you understand that too much upgrading/formatting/reinstalling etc etc somehow, even if a little, affects and shortens the overall age of a HDD. mine is a 160 GB samsung that came with Dell's AMD Athlon Dual Core I bought 6 months ago
<danny500> mrcreativity: if safe mode works go into synaptic and get rid of the legacy drivers
<mrcreativity> danny500: u need to help me with thAT
<danny500> mrcreativity: you know the boot option that says something like fix kernal or what not
<BeauJeste> what do i need in the lilo entry to boot kubuntu feisty fawn?
<mrcreativity> im booting into revoery mode now...can u helpo me please?
<danny500> mrcreativity: only if you type better lol
<flaccid> Black_Mask: thats a weird comment. should just never turn on our servers?
<mrcreativity> sorry
<bobstro> zoohouse: do you get an error?
<danny500> mrcreativity: it's ok
<eljefe> Black_Mask: I don't think so, not noticably.  A disk will either fail or not, or parts of it.  But reformatting and the like is no real difference than writing data normally.  You're just doing it more, I guess.
<mrcreativity> im at a command prompt
<danny500> mrcreativity: ok did it load up?
<mrcreativity> yes...
<danny500> mrcreativity: thats it?
<mrcreativity> im at a command prompt...
<Black_Mask> eljefe: nah i don't want to get anything sent to me from canonical. I buy expensive and original sony dvds and have a good burner and also distribute cds and dvds for a nominal charge and appreciate canonical's concern but since i have a high speed internet i don't wanna create pressure on canonical it's just unethical
<eljefe> I've installed and rewritten/reinstalled dozens of linuxi
<flaccid> there is smartmontools to monitor a disk's health
<mrcreativity> root desktop
<danny500> mrcreativity: hold on
<danny500> oh ok so you see gnome?
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! How do I get my console/keyboard configured for my locale (pt_PT)? Any help? Thanks
<Black_Mask> eljefe: hmm okay thanks
<mrcreativity> if gnome is a gui, i dont see it. i see a command line interface
<bobstro> Black_Mask: no reason you couldn't store the .iso of the disc elsewhere as insurance.
<zoohouse> bobstro: sure do: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". and Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<danny500> mrcreativity: oh ok
<eljefe> Black_Mask: if nothing else, if you can afford a decent DVD burner than you can buy new drives as you outgrow that one
<eljefe> chances are good that prices will continue to drop ;)
<flaccid> replacing drives is a normal part of sysadmin
<bobstro> zoohouse: you've got nvidia as driver in xorg.conf
<danny500> mrcreativity: type gnome --display
<Black_Mask> i buy a new desktop and laptop from dell each year just to stay up to date with the age so that won't be a problem i believe
<bobstro> zoohouse: ?
<zoohouse> bobstro: all the other time I try to change "nv" to "nvidia", it doesn't work
<zoohouse> bobstro: I can try it agin
<mrcreativity> gnome command not found
<danny500> wow theres a really bad problem with the graphics card drivers
<zoohouse> bobstro: ill try it once more
<danny500> mrcreativity: damn, your using kde right?
<Black_Mask> okay thanks for all the input folks. I believe I shouldn't be too worried lol hastalavista
<Black_Mask> oops did i say vista? sheet
<bobstro> zoohouse: perhaps system settings->monitor & display and check it there?
<flaccid> well vista is a dict word they cant own that even though they will start sueing
<BeauJeste> Hi, what do i need in the lilo entry to boot kubuntu feisty fawn?
<bobstro> zoohouse: administrator mode->hardware
<LastMall> he's gonna go mad when that drive dies tomorrow for no reason whatsoever
<flaccid> BeauJeste: kubuntu doesn't support lilo. see the lilo doco
<zoohouse> bobstro: let me check
<mrcreativity> yes
<BeauJeste> so grub is the only choice?
<danny500> mrcreativity: oh well I'm using Ubuntu
<flaccid> we are always mad when a drive dies. i guess thats why they made backup
<flaccid> BeauJeste: no you can use lilo. but i don't think you are going to find someone here that can help you. does #lilo exist or try google, lilo doco/homepage
<weswh-> what's the general impression about upgrading from Edgey - Feisty? good success...or better off with a fresh install?
<mrcreativity> i tried kdm display
<mrcreativity> it went to the garbled screen again
<flaccid> upgrade is fine if its successful
<BeauJeste> okay, off to do some reading
<tmbg> upgrade worked for me, just had to change some stuff in my sources.list.
<danny500> how garbled is it?
<tmbg> for whatever reason the upgrade confused the SNOT out of my router, and I had to make some changes on it.
<BeauJeste> second question what do i need to do to get streaming radio to work in amarok?
<zoohouse> bobstro: ima restart xserver, ill be back to see if that worked.
<mrcreativity> no offence but does it make a diffreence how garbled it is? i can recognise a thing.
<danny500> mrcreativity: how garbled is it/
<flaccid> !codecs > BeauJeste
<mrcreativity> i mean cant
<mrcreativity> sorry
<danny500> mrcreativity: oh ok, blue screen of death?
<mrcreativity> well...
<mrcreativity> not exactly
<LastMall> BeauJeste  I just went thru that question
<danny500> mrcreativity: with weird text characters everywhere
<bobstro> mrcreativity: is it the resolution that's off, distorting screen?
<mrcreativity> yeah...u could say that
<LastMall> BeauJeste  my answer was to use xmms cause it does it perfectly.
<danny500> mrcreativity: but you can see the desktop?
<mrcreativity> nope...
<BeauJeste> yeah, i sort of like amarok though
<bobstro> mrcreativity: ctrl-alt-+ change anything?
<BeauJeste> and i could do it easily in amarok on mandriva
<mrcreativity> nope
<LastMall> BeauJeste  try saving the stream address locally and then running it.
<danny500> ok sorry man but I need to fix my computer I can't help you cause I don't know what to do
<mrcreativity> can i uninstall the nvidia drivers i installed?
<BeauJeste> good thought
<danny500> mrcreativity: yes
<mrcreativity> without a gui?
<danny500> mrcreativity: not sure
<danny500> mrcreativity: yes but I don't know how
<LastMall> BeauJeste  nothing I tried would start the stream like I can in winamp, but saving the stream address locally and then running it worked
<mrcreativity> danny500: thanks for all ur help m8
<LastMall> BeauJeste  but i had started over from scratch with only xmms when that thought came to me.
<bobstro> mrcreativity: there may be something better, but if all else fails, try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<weswh-> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade - what do they mean by repeat steps 1-4 at the end there?
<BeauJeste> ultimately it has to be the xine codecs right?
<BartSimpson> Where is the default PATH variable located? Going to the global bashrc and adding PATH="$PATH:/mydir" wont work if you need it for cron. Is there some file with all the on-boot env vars?
<weswh-> first of all, which 1-4..there are two 4 item lists. i don't see the need to repeat eithe of them...granted i'm not going through the process right this second
<hitmanWilly> mrcreativity, you can use apt to uninstall stuff w/out a gui
<mrcreativity> ill try that thanks
<LastMall> BeauJeste  i did a commandline install, then added kdecore then nothing but xmms and it worked
<dale> join #linuxactionshow
<sstchur> Every once in a while, when I come back to my computer after long periods of time, the screen will be black and NOTHING I do seems to "wake" it up (this is a desktop).  Would that be a KDE issue, a linux issue, or something else entirely?
<dcosson> does anyone know offhand the directory in which user-installed icon themes are stored?  i can't remember it
<danny500> flaccid
<sbalneav> BartSimpson: /etc/profile's what you want.
<mrcreativity> thanks
<dcosson> sstchur:  likely a video card/drivers issue
<dcosson> i've had that problem, it seems to be my intel integrated POS
<danny500> flaccid
<danny500> danny500@Netkiller:~$ sudo rm -R /home/danny500/.kde
<danny500> Password:
<danny500> rm: cannot remove `/home/danny500/.kde': No such file or directory
<bobstro> sbalneav: isn't that only for interactive shells?
<sstchur> dcosson: how would I go about troubleshooting this?
<danny500> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sbalneav> bobstro: Not afaik.
* danny500 slaps flaccid
<bobstro> sbalneav: just double-checked INVOCATION in man bash, and i believe so.
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! How do I get my console/keyboard configured for my locale (pt_PT)? Any help? Thanks
<BartSimpson> sbalneav: ah ok thanks
<bobstro> BartSimpson: an alternative is to put the appropriate PATH settings in your cron script.
<AdamKili> i have a used keyboard i want to sell. how do i test if every key works? whats the command?
<zoohouse> bobstro: xserver failed to load. I get this error: API missmatch: The nvidia kernel mod has the version 1.0-9755, but the x mod has the version 1.0-9631. Whats up with that?
<dcosson> sstchur:  firstly what kind of video card do you have?
<bobstro> zoohouse: er, this is a new install?
<zoohouse> bobstro yea
<zoohouse> 7.04
<BartSimpson> bobstro: hmm that would be better if i didnt have sudo access, correct?
<pmarchessault> Hi guys
<bobstro> BartSimpson: well, you *know* it's set right that way!
<StepNjump> I think I have corruption in one of my files and I have some problems with my Kubuntu. Should I reinstall? Is there a way to go back to a previous system state like in Windows? Thanks in advance.
<sstchur> dcosson: I just bought it actually: it's an nVidia GeForce 7300 GT
<bobstro> zoohouse: so no x at all now?
<LastMall> StepNjump  what file ?
<zoohouse> bobstro, well, all I have to do is replace "nvidia" with "nv" in the xorg config and Ill have x once agin
<StepNjump> I'm not sure... Yesterday I fooled around with the transparencies and now I get an error message when I log on (and the wireless doesn't connect anymore either)
<eljefe> StepNjump: what's the error message?
<AdamKili> does anyone know the command to monitor keyboard input? i want to test a keyboard and see if it works properly
<zoohouse> bobstro I think that I will leave it at that for now because it is 12:19am here in Miami. Ill take up the fight tomorrow. Night everyone
<sbalneav> bobstro: I think it's going to depend on if he #!'s bash or /bin/sh.  If he does the latter, he'll get the dash shell, and unless I'm misreading (possible, been a long day :) ) that one should read /etc/profile.  However, you're absolutely correct: best way would be to put the PATH in the script.
<StepNjump> Gee let me check
<dcosson> sstchur:  that may not be your issue then.  do you get anything at all when you come back to this?  video artifacts on the screen, command line, etc?
<StepNjump> Is it logged somewhere?
<zoohouse> bobstro thanks for the help. :)
<eljefe> not sure, sorry... log out and in again, and copy/paste it?
<sstchur> dcosson: absolutely nothing.  In fact the monitor light flashes indicating that it is not receiving a signal, but the computer is clearly on.  I tried putting in a music CD, thinking it might "wake up" KDE.  Also tried unplugging and plugging back in a USB printer -- nothing
<sbalneav> Night all
<StepNjump> Sorry I don't have it right now LastMall & Eljefe
<StepNjump> Let me sign off and figure it out. brb
<sstchur> dcosson: And just to be 100% sure I wasn't crazy and that I DID leave my computer on while I was away for several hours, when I restarted and launch Firefox, it asked if I wanted to "restore my session" thus indicating it was shut down improperly
<dcosson> hmm... weird.  well i am pretty sure my issue is video card related... google turned up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79295 which you may want to look at, although not sure it applies to you specifically
<dcosson> well that's probably not video-related then
<AdamKili> could anyone please tell me the command to monitor keyboard input?
<navets> hey im having a major sound problem with my sound being tooo low
<Lynoure> sstchur: I think there is a setting that makes it ask always, because some people open a lot of tabs but do not want to keep them next time
<dcosson> i have noticed since upgrading to feisty my box has apparently rebooted at random overnight a couple times, but i have a weird power setup so it could have been an actual loss of power or something
<flaccid> AdamKili: xev
<Lynoure> ...but I rarely use FF anymore.
<navets> when i got to kmixer i dont have a master volume control, and my sound is low because of it, does anyone know whats could be wrong?
<pmarchessault> LastMall: It's XOrg
<dcosson> Lynoure:  switched to konq or what?
<Cosmo_> sstchur: mine is having the same issue since I upgraded to fiesty, the mouse moves but nothing I cliock on or any keys that I hit seem to do anything
<Lynoure> dcosson: If one can call it switching as it simply was there from the start :)
<AdamKili> thank you, flaccid
<flaccid> np
<dcosson> lolz.  i hate konq.
<Cosmo_> but it only happens if left alone for long periods
* dcosson shields himself from the stones which are sure to be cast in his direction
<eljefe> dcosson: nice shielding, i was looking for one... ;)
<Lynoure> dcosson: hatred, huh, that's strong.
<pmarchessault> LastMall: it says: Composite extension not found. You must use XOrg 6.8 or greater for translucency and shadows to work. Additionally, you need to add  a new section to your X config file : Section "extensions" Option "composite" Enable EndSection. Does that tell you anything?
<sstchur> Lynoure: I think you're right, but I was actually just using Firefox's asking me if I want to restore my session as evidence that I shutdown my computer while it was running (I had a blank scren and couldn't get it to "wake up")
<StepNjump> LastMall: it says: Composite extension not found. You must use XOrg 6.8 or greater for translucency and shadows to work. Additionally, you need to add  a new section to your X config file : Section "extensions" Option "composite" Enable EndSection. Does that tell you anything?
<dcosson> I just have never been able to make myself like the interface
<Lynoure> sstchur: ah.
<dcosson> guess i'm too ingrained in firefox, i've been using since 0.7 i think
<flaccid> please do not repeat
<eljefe> StepNjump: did your transparency work before?
<StepNjump> LastMall: It also says: The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute  and is therefore disabled  for this session
<StepNjump> Nope
<StepNjump> I guess I should have never tried to turn them on
<StepNjump> Eljefe
<flaccid> yeah so like enable composite. end of problem.
<flaccid> or turn it off
<eljefe> StepNjump: ok, then you have to make sure that your xorg is version 6.8 or higher; look in Adept or Synaptic for its version
<StepNjump> I just saw the preview on the kubuntu website and thought they looked nice
<StepNjump> Ok
<Cosmo_> yeah beryl and KDE trancperencys don't like eachother
<eljefe> StepNjump:
<LastMall> StepNjump sounds like an xorg config file error, but I wouldn't have any idea how to fix it.
<eljefe> StepNjump:  your unning Kubuntu or Ububntu?
<StepNjump> Kubuntu elJefe
<flaccid> it wasnts composite. so enable it or disable the transluc
<dcosson> anyone at all know offhand the path to where kde icon themes are saved?  i can't remember!
<eljefe> StepNjump: ok open Adept Manager (Manage Packages) in KMenu -> System
<benji> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> dcosson: /usr/share/icons
<eljefe> StepNjump: search for xserver-xorg
<benji> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AdamKili> flaccid: sorry
<dcosson> flaccid:  that's the ones that come preloaded, right?  i'm talking about for user-installed themes
<flaccid> um /usr/share/themes
<ses1959_> i have on the desktop a my main hard drive showing how do i get it not to show
<sstchur> Is there any equivalent in KDE to the windows character map?
<StepNjump> eljefe: xserver-xorg is 7.0.0-Oubuntu45
<ses1959_> i do not know how it got to be on the desktop
<flaccid> ses1959_: right click desktop -> configure -> behaviour -> device icons - disable the mount hd option
<ses1959_> ok did that
<eljefe> StepNjump: which kubuntu do you have running?
<ses1959_> feisty
<akrus> sstchur: there was something :)
<StepNjump> 6.06.1 I believe but yesterday I did an update. Maybe 6.10?
<flaccid> usually character map in utilities in kmenu
<StepNjump> I'm not sure how to tell
<eljefe> StepNjump: hmm ok.
<flaccid> !find gucharmap
<ubotu> Found: gucharmap, libgucharmap6, libgucharmap6-dev
<flaccid> !info cucharmap
<ubotu> Package cucharmap does not exist in feisty
<flaccid> !info gucharmap
<ubotu> gucharmap: Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1049 kB, installed size 3672 kB
<dale> beryl is beautiful!  I've never seen a vista desktop but I have to believe that Beryl is better.  Can anyone compare them?
<StepNjump> There's no way I could just do a system restore right?
<eljefe> StepNjump: now paste this into the Run box that pops up after hitting [alt] [f2]  : 'kdesu kate' (don't paste the 'qoutes')
<flaccid> StepNjump: there is no such thing as a system restore
<flaccid> !find kmap
<StepNjump> ok let me see
<ubotu> File kmap found in axiom-hypertex-data, console-cyrillic, fastlink, groff-base, keyboards-rg (and 2 others)
<eljefe> StepNjump: did you want translucency, or your old system back? ;)
<StepNjump> Old system would be just fine
<StepNjump> As long as it's stable
<StepNjump> Ok I have the kate up
<eljefe> flaccid: wouldn't that be nice?  whats taken so long for that tool??
<akrus> Feisty is stable as well <3
<flaccid> StepNjump: as i said before. disable the transluc. or enable composite in xorg.conf!!!
<StepNjump> System restore would be nice for future versions flaccid lol
<flaccid> eljefe: someone to make it i guess if its not available
<eljefe> flaccid: does he know what 'enable composite' means?
<flaccid> StepNjump: this is not windows. define system restore!!
<StepNjump> I did disable the transluc already
<eljefe> flaccid: lol true
<flaccid> eljefe: i don't know. but if he doesn't he can ask
<StepNjump> Something that would bring the drivers to a previous stable state
<flaccid> StepNjump: so which option are you going to do. choose.
<StepNjump> Something of the sort
<StepNjump> The easiest
<flaccid> StepNjump: thats already done. programs including text editors save a backup of the old xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<StepNjump> I don't really care. Though I would like to see the translucent windows, it's really not a big deal
<eljefe> StepNjump: don't have it. what did you change to make it unstalbe?  just turned on the translucency button?  so either turn it off, or hit [alt] [f2] 
<flaccid> StepNjump: did you even read the error you pasted?
<johnt> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<StepNjump> Yes I did flaccid
<eljefe> flaccid: lets be kind
<eljefe> StepNjump: hit [alt] [f2] 
<StepNjump> But I'm new to Linux so I'm kind of dumb and green
<StepNjump> Ok alt F2
<eljefe> StepNjump: in that box, type 'kdesu kate'
<flaccid> i am kind eljefe
<StepNjump> I have kate up eljefe
<flaccid> i am also frank
<StepNjump> Is that a text editor like nano?
<StepNjump> or pico?
<eljefe> StepNjump: yes but easier... sorta
<StepNjump> Ok
<flaccid>  you need to add  a new section to your X config file : Section "extensions" Option "composite" Enable EndSection. Does that tell you anything?
<eljefe> StepNjump: just more mouse-friendly
<StepNjump> Did you want me to open a file?
<ses1959_> what is the program kdeinit
<flaccid> so open xorg.conf under kate or something under root and add it then restart X
<StepNjump> Yeah but flaccid, though I understand what it means, I don't know how to do that!
<flaccid> StepNjump: you only have to ask how to do that
<eljefe> StepNjump: file > open, find the / and click on folders till you get to /etc/X11 and then find xorg.conf
<sstchur> akrus: there's not any more?
<flaccid> if you had of asked, we would of shown in you in the beginning
<StepNjump> When you say config file for me, all it means to me is config.sys
<ses1959_> the program crashed on reboot
<akrus> sstchur: no idea :)
<flaccid> StepNjump: then ask us how to "open config files"
<flaccid> or something..
<akrus> sstchur: I used it long time ago :)
<StepNjump> Ok let me try eljefe thanks a lot
<flaccid> if you don't ask (specfically) you won't get
<sstchur> akrus: I'm trying to utilize the webdings font in Gimp, which I successfully installed, but I can't figure out how to get to most of the symbols...
<eljefe> StepNjump: many files are config files; most of the whole OS is run be reading what various config files tell the system to do.  we're going to edit the (main) graphics one, xorg.conf (conf = config)
<flaccid> sstchur: try gimp doc or ask in #gimp
<akrus> :)
<akrus> man gimp :P
<johnt> Does anyone know if Beryl will work with a fps rate of 12-14 fps
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<eljefe> StepNjump: once that is open you wil lsee various sections defining how it works.  be very careful not to mess/change ANYTHING here  (unless you're looking to learn and are willing to break and fix)
<flaccid> i guess that is hardware dependent
<StepNjump> You are great eljefe. I learn as I go... It's all good
<flaccid> StepNjump: its also a good idea to make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<StepNjump> Ok xorg.conf is up
<StepNjump> Enough breakage lol
<eljefe> StepNjump: YES save a new copy with today's date or something added to the end (NO SPACES in the name, and file endings don't matter in linux)
* flaccid creates #kubuntu-spoonfeed
<sstchur> flaccid: yea, I tried #gimp is dead.. though I'd check here, if there was an all-purpose character map solution in KDE
<StepNjump> ok I'll back it up to xorg.conf.bak?
<eljefe> StepNjump: sure thats cool
<StepNjump> how do you do that cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak?
<StepNjump> Ok let me figure it out with the kate open
<flaccid> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup.25042007
<StepNjump> Ok, that was easy. Very MS office type of Save As
<StepNjump> Ok done
<eljefe> StepNjump: now read the various sections.  it doesn't mater if they make a lot of sense, but look at their structure.  now read your error message.  see any similarities?
<eljefe> StepNjump: yeah i thought this prog might be a bit better than strange keyboard commands, esp for an important file such as this
<flaccid> sstchur: its the font , not a character set...
<StepNjump> Ok let me check eljefe. THanks Flaccid. Bash shell commands are cool
<eljefe> StepNjump: very cool :)
<flaccid> StepNjump: they are my friends :)
<benji> i wish i had friends
* flaccid drinks stout
<StepNjump> lol flaccid
<flaccid> benji: me too. if i did, i probably wouldn't be here haha
<flaccid> i'll just settle for shell commands
<StepNjump> I used to love DOS and the VMS commands
<benji> do u live here?
<StepNjump> On the Vax
<StepNjump> DCL
<flaccid> i feel like i do sometimes
<StepNjump> That was nice
<eljefe> flaccid: how do i make me do things?  you know, like in IRC, how do i get it to say *eljefe did something
<flaccid> woa no DOS is wrong, period. hehe
<Xavarri> My external USB hard drive and flash reader aren't automounting after upgrading to Feisty.. anyone help?
<StepNjump> Ok eljefe, nothing was marked as error starting with #
<flaccid> /me did this bla bla
<Toyd> nalioth,
<StepNjump> Section monitor
<eljefe> me, or eljefe?
<Toyd> nalioth, you here
<flaccid> me
<eljefe> StepNjump: # doesn't mean error, it means 'comment' (nothing on that line matters)
<flaccid> the irc command is /me
<StepNjump> I know
<Cosmo_> I'm finally down to my last issue with kubuntu, I installed the drivers for my printer (brother 1840C) had to get them from the website because my printer was not listed, whenever I send something to the printer it says that it was successful but nothing ever prints, I am using feisty btw
* hitmanWilly demonstates the /me cmd
* eljefe thanks flaccid
* Toyd poops on flaccid 
<StepNjump> It's like a // in C right?
<StepNjump> So what should I be looking for?
<flaccid> lol
<eljefe> StepNjump: yes
<flaccid> Cosmo_: #cups
<StepNjump> Oh let's have a look at the error message
<StepNjump> mmmm
<eljefe> StepNjump: what does your error message say?
<flaccid> StepNjump: the error message is self explanatory :)
<dsmith> question for the experts, what is the best partitioning strategy?
<flaccid> dsmith: parition to your requirements and consider capacity planning for future
<eljefe> dsmith: hda1: / = 15  hda2: swap, 1GB  hda3 /home
<dsmith> some something like /, home, etc, var???
<purpleposeidon> too much
<flaccid> oh
<StepNjump>  it says: Composite extension not found. You must use XOrg 6.8 or greater for translucency and shadows to work. Additionally, you need to add  a new section to your X config file : Section "extensions" Option "composite" Enable EndSection. Does that tell you anything?
<flaccid> you talking modular mounting for the fs
<StepNjump> Let me find the section extensions
<flaccid> : Section "extensions" Option "composite" Enable EndSection
<eljefe> that way, your boot is near the beginning of the disk (important); your swap is in a smaller area (faster access); and your home gets the rest of the drive and you can later reinstall without losing your /home data
<flaccid> ^^ extensions section may not exist, but you can add, and make sure they are on there own lines
<eljefe> StepNjump: do you see any other sections?  do you see how they're layed out?
<eljefe> StepNjump: you'
<flaccid> its not always that simple
<weswh-> could anyone here recommend a hardware RAID card for ATA100 drives?
<dsmith> eljefe: thx, I need to do some more reading on the matter
<dsmith> 3ware
<eljefe> StepNjump: you'll have to probably ADD a new section, to the bottom, layed out like the others and containing the EXACT text of your error message
<weswh-> (looking to do RAID 0). ok
<dsmith> 7006
<flaccid> weswh-: any will do. ask in ##networking or google
<StepNjump> Yeah there's the section files
<flaccid> sections files != extensiosn
<eljefe> files?  or parts/sections?
<eljefe> sections are labeled as: Section
<StepNjump> module, input_device, Device, ServerLayout,
<flaccid> StepNjump: add it
<StepNjump> I see end section but how do I enable it
<flaccid> wtf
<eljefe> StepNjump: add a new Section, layed out like the other Sections, contining the exact text that the eroor message told you to add.
<flaccid> its its own section add it at the bottom in its own whitespace.
<StepNjump> Ok
<StepNjump> Just before EndSection of course?
<flaccid> no
<eljefe> StepNjump: you are editing a text file.  like a term paper for school.  nothing to enable.
<flaccid> EndSection closes a section. it must have its own
<StepNjump> No but I mean, the last string is EndSection. Should I add the section just before that?
<eljefe> StepNjump: so at the end, after one section has Ended, you are going to add a new section...
<flaccid> don't put it before an EndSection. it needs to be on its own
<flaccid> StepNjump: no by itself, after. it is its own section.
<eljefe> StepNjump: put it at the END, after EVERYTHING
<flaccid> its not a subsection
<benji> hole 17 on medium course, kolf, so hard
<flaccid> ctrl + end lol
<johnt> <flaccid> #ubuntu effects is not sure either but thanks anyhow
<flaccid> johnt: no problem . beryl is still dev. try it out i guess
<Toyd> is beryl preconfigured on kubuntu ff 7.04 final?
<flaccid> Toyd: no
<Toyd> why not?
<Cosmo_> because it is still development
<Toyd> it is on ubuntu
<eljefe> StepNjump: do you see how each section has a title (like Section "InputDevice") and an EndSection?  you have to do the same.
<Cosmo_> no compiz is in ubuntu
<flaccid> several reasons. 1. beryl is not released its in dev 2. it shouldn't be a default , but optional - ubuntu won't be usable on older systems if it was default 3. most people don't need it or want it
<Toyd> flaccid,  for most people its the only reason to try linux
<StepNjump> Ok eljefe. Done
<StepNjump> Thought it was more complex than it was
<flaccid> Toyd: lol no it snot
<StepNjump> BTW kate is real nice
<StepNjump> It's done
<flaccid> believe it or not, not everyone is looking for eye candy.
<StepNjump> Should I re-enable the transparencies and reboot now?
<eljefe> StepNjump: ok now save the file.  now log out.  then click the menu and select 'Restart the X Server'  Then, when thats done, log back in
<flaccid> Toyd: if it is. point me to the evidence.
<StepNjump> Ok
<benji> what ppl buy vista for extra security? lol
<eljefe> StepNjump: no need to reboot if you restart C
* Toyd watches flaccid, post all spinning his cube
<StepNjump> But I removed the transparencies in Settings
<eljefe> StepNjump: no need to reboot if you restart X X X X X
<flaccid> some people are looking for a more secure and stable operating system that is free and open bla bla
<StepNjump> Should I put them back in the way they were flagged?
<purpleposeidon> benji: There, you err in thinking that people buy vista
<eljefe> StepNjump: which settings??
<hagabaka> hmm
<StepNjump> That's real nice in Linux. In windows it's always reboot, reboot
<flaccid> Toyd: spinning a cube on your screen?
<StepNjump> Well, when I enabled the transparencies yesterday it was in...
<Toyd> touchscreen
<hagabaka> the "kubuntu-desktop" package seems too "big"...it depends on ktorrent
<weswh-> stupid hardware question here - but any ATA133 round cable will work with an ATA100 drive right?
<eljefe> StepNjump: yes but its not always X which you need to restart to change things...
<benji> purpleposeidon: what?
<Toyd> flaccid, you are right 2d rendered on a 3d object is silly
<flaccid> hagabaka: thats because its the meta package. kubuntu-minimal might be mor appropriate for you
<hagabaka> i see
<Toyd> in life you get most of the eyecandy that people try to copy to pc
<StepNjump> system settings!panel!appearance tab! Panel background section: Enable transparencies.
<flaccid> Toyd: i don't know what you are goin on about. but considering video issues on linux with lack of proper support and issues with licensing, stuff like beryl is far away form being native on *nix...
<Toyd> i mean half life 2 is nice but its nothing compared to real hunting
<StepNjump> Should I simply put it back the way I had it yesterday after the change that caused my system instability or just leave the features off for now?
<eljefe> StepNjump: leave it off
<StepNjump> Ok
<Toyd> wii tennis is nice but its nothing compared to playing tennis yourself
<fannagoganna> maybe we can hope MS decides to abandon Europe
<StepNjump> I'll see you in a little while then
<Toyd> computers are pointless
<flaccid> StepNjump: like i said at the start. its your choice. off or on. doesn't matter which way
<fannagoganna> Then we'll see massive adoption and development of Linux
<eljefe> StepNjump: log out, restart X, and log in.  then try to turn them on, and come back to us.
<StepNjump> OIC ok
<StepNjump> Ok thanks a lot buddy. I really appreciate your help
* Toyd has an opiphany and remember the tic tac toe scene from wargames
<StepNjump> Learned something new again today
<StepNjump> Talk to you soon
<benji> hmm bill gates will just say one day, im sick of this propgram, delete
<flaccid> linux is not the only OS that should be supported. *BSD gets the jack end of the stick always
<eljefe> StepNjump: no worries, BUT you gotta help someone who you can with Linux ;)
<eljefe> flaccid: you're certainly right
<StepNjump> I'm getting my sister in law on Linux too here in Missouri.
<Toyd> flaccid, arent mac users bsd'ers?
<StepNjump> Pass it forward...
<StepNjump> Yes
<StepNjump> I understand
<Toyd> pass it forward nice movie
<eljefe> Toyd: they'd never admit it ;)
<flaccid> Toyd: no they are not. os x is derived from FreeBSD amongst other systems but they are not the same kernel or userland
<StepNjump> You bet I'll be here a lot helping others when I understand more how things work as I learn. I've learned a lot already from this forum
<StepNjump> You guys are all great
<flaccid> yay
<pyronapalm> hey, how do you save chat in konversation? forward slash savechat doesn't work for me?
* flaccid drinks more stout
<Toyd> lol eljefe
<Toyd> mac osx fails
* flaccid is also on pc-bsd not kubuntu omg!
<Toyd> kubuntu looks nice than mac osx and is free
<eljefe> pyronapalm: look in Settings > Configure Konversation to see if you have a logging happening
<pagan0ne> could someone point me in the right direction to get help setting up the extra buttons on a logitech mouse in feisty fawn?
<Toyd> flaccid,  whats the big difference running bsd kernel instead of linux one?
<eljefe> pagan0ne: let me know if you find anything...
<flaccid> os x is nice but yeah you have to buy the hardware so that really sux. you can do it illegally but yeah..
<eljefe> Toyd: the development process and the installed capabilities due to that process
<pagan0ne> eljefe: i think i almost got it, but i dont know how to get the button to do the desired function
<flaccid> Toyd: they are different kernels. they are not compatible.
<Toyd> flaccid, i dont know why people who arent into video editing would and should want a mac
<dsmith> with kpackage manager, I can cut out certain programs?
<flaccid> because its the bomb
<eljefe> Toyd: i'm into it, thats why i use linux!
<eljefe> Toyd: one of *many* resons really..
<Toyd> into mac?
<flaccid> Toyd: mac is a unix-like system derived from BSD and other systems. think of it like a linux but closed up a lot
<Toyd> people who have mac osx should be forbidden to use linux
<flaccid> yes mac is the bomb for desktop
<Toyd> they support ripping off open source
<flaccid> why, os x is unix-like operating system just like linux is
<eljefe> dsmith: yes but there are some core ones that you should not, or it will fail.  you're better getting an 'alternate install CD' and doing the barest-bones install and the *adding* to it.
<Toyd> proprietary
* Toyd thinks that flaccid  is steve "zealot" jobs
<flaccid> Toyd: in some respects, but they don't steal it like m$ does. or create a 'new' technology which is a copy of a unix tech and make it their own
<flaccid> Toyd: you don't even know what os x is based on
<flaccid> its based on Darwin which is open and ree
<flaccid> free
<Toyd> mach kernel
<flaccid> i don't use OS X
<flaccid> but i know what it is and how good it is
<Toyd> osx isnt free
<Toyd> they make people pay for a mix of open and proprietary
<flaccid> Toyd: go make your own os x http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/
<dsmith> eljefe: I am just running every app on kubuntu and trying to understand each and everyone of them
<flaccid> Toyd: that concept has been around since 1969
<hitmanWilly> Toyd, so does redhat :)
<benji> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Toyd> red hat has a free version
<eljefe> dsmith: hmm graphical ones?  cause once you get into the command line it could take you a while... :)
<flaccid> Toyd: no they don't
<flaccid> fedora is not owned by red hat
<Toyd> yes they do i saw it on usenet
<dsmith> eljefe: just all the gui apps
<flaccid> fedora is not owned by red hat
<flaccid> should i repeat again
<flaccid> lol
<Toyd> 244 copies of vista sold in china
<dsmith> thats all?
<dsmith> lol
<Toyd> yeah
<eljefe> Toyd: they're like the benefactors... and the takers-of-good-tech... but not the owners...
<flaccid> yerp
<flaccid> piracy is massive in asia
<Toyd> new record :P
<hagabaka> are you saying os x violated any license for the open source code it uses?
<dsmith> oh! I should a IT vendor today my kubuntu
<Toyd> yeah rampant even flaccid
<dsmith> they are a platinum citrix provider and was impressed
<eljefe> dsmith: what'd he say?
<flaccid> hagabaka: it doesn't ,no
<Toyd> flaccid,  i was thinking about buying a chinese hackintosh
<dsmith> I gave him a kubuntu CD
<Toyd> i saw a nice website
<Toyd> :P
<dsmith> should=showed
<flaccid> considering mac are intel now, they are the shiz
<Toyd> even comes in the mac case
<weswh-> reality check: 1xATA133 120gig HD, 2xATA100 320gig HDs, 3ware IDE RAID Card, 256MB Geforce6600 (or something), 2 optical drives - is a 430 watt antec true power supply going to cut it on that? I would imagine so...
<flaccid> cept the powerbook should be better
<Toyd> 100 dollars ;p
<dsmith> blew his mind when I ran beryl, heheh
<dsmith> I opened 20 examples of IE and showed that it barely ran under load on the CPU
<Toyd> impressed by a cube that spins :/
<Toyd> dont show him a bouncing ball then
<pagan0ne> eljefe: i got a link, have you tried adding "option" "buttons" "numberofbuttons" and "option" "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 ..." ?
<vbgunz> is there anyway to tell which programs come installed with Fesity by default and which have been customly installed?
<dsmith> and flciked the mouser point to the upper right and 20 lil windows appearred
<flaccid> fedora is only sponsored by redhat. see the footer on the fedora site...
<dsmith> Toyd: lol
<dwidmann> beryl + rain + ... windshield wipers? :O
<dsmith> heh
<Toyd> dsmith,  i know a guy that demo'd the first macintosh on national tv
<dwidmann> sorry, I always found that bit funny ...
<flaccid> brb
<charwood> Hello everyone.  I'm having trouble with ldconfig.  My understanding was that if I created /etc/ld.so.conf.d/local.conf and in that file had the two lines "/usr/local/lib" and "/usr/local/lib/OGRE" that running ldconfig would add the libraries in those directories to my ld cache.
<dwidmann> works well for impressing kids anyway
<Toyd> xerox had a spinning cube back in the 70s
<eljefe> dsmith: was it a crazy-fast machine?
<eljefe> dsmith: what made the '20 little windows' ?  is that a berly thing?
<dsmith> this it guy, his boss was the first person to ever do an citrix install back in 93
<Toyd> kewl
<charwood> However, i still get errors saying that the libraries in those paths don't exist when I run some programs.  And when I run ldconfig -v and grep for the libraries in those directories, they aren't there.
<eljefe> dsmith: or kompose ?
<dsmith> eljefe: I have a zd7000 3ghz 2GB ram
<charwood> What have I done wrong with ldconfig to make it angry at me?
<dsmith> I just double clikd on IE 20 times
<Toyd> dsmith,  thats a fast machine esp for linux
<dsmith> :)
<pmarchessault> Ok I'm back
<eljefe> charwood: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/local.conf doesn't sound right
<dsmith> my video is lacking but oh well
<dsmith> only 64mb
<Toyd> dsmith,  you could run vista on that machine
<dsmith> FU
<dsmith> lol
<Toyd> lol
<StepNjump> Eljefe, the system froze so fortunately I could go in CTRL-ALT-F1 TTY1 and signed on there. Added some # to the beginning of each new lines and rebooted
<dsmith> only in gates biggest wet dream
<StepNjump> I think I found what the problem was.
<charwood> eljefe: The /etc/ld.so.conf file simply says "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf".  When I add those lines to /etc/ld.so.conf and have them in my file I get an error when running ldconfig that says they are specified twice.  This strongly infers that it knows about them.
<StepNjump> Forgot to put "enabled" in quotes
<darryl> Anyone find a good search tool like Google Desktop for Kubuntu?
<charwood> eljefe: But what do I know.  I'm the confused guy asking the question.  (-8
<Toyd> maybe i should get a mac i have a love-hate affair with it
<weswh-> darryl: one called beagle, it isn't great
<Toyd> will it turn me gay when i use a mac
<weswh-> search sucks in linux by my estimation
<Toyd> thats my main concern
<eljefe> StepNjump: well done on finding the error :)  get it going?  I enabled myne and its killing my CPU... but I don't have my NVidia driver installed, so...
<weswh-> i'm not sure why that is exactly...beagle probably has potential
<charwood> I love locate but I spend most of my time in the CLi.
<darryl> weswh-: yea I would like something half decent
<Toyd> hi darryl
<Toyd> darryl,  my pal
<flaccid> yes macs make people happy thats a fact
<steve__> hey guys I'm having problems with time... it runs too fast. Even when I reset it, the time literally just goes by too fast, like a minute goes by in thirty seconds. anyone got a fix?
<StepNjump> Yeah, well I'm on a laptop so I guess I'll leave them off
<StepNjump> for now
<Toyd> :P
<darryl> hit Toyd
<StepNjump> It's hot enough as it is.
<Toyd> thats what i meant flaccid
<darryl> errr HI
<Toyd> :P
<weswh-> steve:i've had that problem as well. no clue
<StepNjump> Section "extensions"
<StepNjump> Option "composite" "Enable"
<StepNjump> EndSection
<weswh-> on edgey
<StepNjump> Ok restarting X server
<StepNjump> CU soon
<eljefe> k
<flaccid> heh took long enough..
<steve__> dang
<charwood> Does anyone know the format of /etc/ld.so.conf?
<eljefe> weswh : ever hear of Recoll? http://software.newsforge.com/software/07/04/16/1832253.shtml?tid=130&tid=79
<Toyd> flaccid,  i will get a mac when they make multi-touch machines
<flaccid> multi-touch?
<Toyd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp-y3ZNaCqs
<Toyd> apple has it patented
<eljefe> Toyd: i think its in the kama sutra also
<Toyd> lol
<Toyd> haha
<flaccid> i go for practicality and stability over bullshit
<flaccid> but thats just me
<Toyd> flaccid it is practicle
<eljefe> flaccid: bullshit is all the rage these days
<flaccid> its been the rage for a while now
<Cosmo_> I'm finally down to my last issue with kubuntu, I installed the drivers for my printer (brother 1840C) had to get them from the website because my printer was not listed, whenever I send something to the printer it says that it was successful but nothing ever prints, I am using feisty btw
<Toyd> flaccid it is extremely usefull
<flaccid> anything is practical to people these days
<Toyd> flaccid i am a dj
<Toyd> so for me it would be usefull
<flaccid> i know its useful, but considering its prop. and not extensible to everyone , its a big bogus
<flaccid> i am also on freebsd. flash only supports ALSA, so i cannot hear the video...
<flaccid> Toyd: yes useful. but locked in.
<flaccid> its better to have a standard for which open people can use its API ec.
<flaccid> etc.
<Toyd> yeah ok
<eljefe> Cosmo_: have you googled for 'ubuntu 7.04 brother 1840c' at all?
<flaccid> patents are f0000ked
<dsmith> COsmo: I checking..
<Toyd> this isnt partical either but still amusing to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk&mode=related&search=
<flaccid> Toyd: if there is a standard on multi-touch then im happy, otherwise i'm pissed off...
<Cosmo_> eljefe: yes, but never found anything other than the installation instructions on the brother website, and followed those
<Toyd> lol flaccid
<eljefe> Cosmo_: dunno maan...
<dsmith> fax printer?
<Cosmo_> yes
<eljefe> ooh
<dsmith> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/pcfax_drivers_lpr.html
<eljefe> gotta love the all-in-one's eh? ;)
<dsmith> they have a debian for that model
<eljefe> Cosmo_: try the debian, who knows
<stepnjump> eljefe. I'm back
<stepnjump> unfortunately, I get the same errors
<eljefe> stepnjump: how we doig?
<dsmith> Cosmo: you should eb able to open your system settings and add your printer
<stepnjump> other than Xserver-xorg, should I check my version of XORG too?
<stepnjump> The dialog says : XOrg
<eljefe> stepnjump: same thing
<stepnjump> mmm
<eljefe> stepnjump: do you have the correct capitol letters etc?  EXACTLY?
<stepnjump> ver 6.8 or more
<stepnjump> Yep
<eljefe> stepnjump: well mate... not real sure. :(
<stepnjump> Ok dude well thanks for your help. My wife is asking me to take care of my daughter. She won't sleep.
<stepnjump> Oh boy, it's going to be a long night.
<stepnjump> I'll talk to you later.
<stepnjump> Thanks a lot
<eljefe> stepnjump: no prob!
* eljefe goes to bed too
<Toyd> nite
<flaccid> stepnjump: you must of did it wrong. pastebin xorg.conf and we do it for ya!!
<dsmith> anyone successful with upgrading from edgy to festy?
<flaccid> lots
<dsmith> before I try I am making a backup image
<dsmith> just incase
<charwood> Is it possible that ldconfig ignores all files that don't begin with "lib"?
<charwood> When I pipe "ldconfig -v" to a file and examine it, it acknowledges the custom directories that I specified but it claims they are emtpy.  Nevertheless, the directories have 5 .so files and 5.la files.
<charwood> The permissions seem correct on the ".so"s, the only thing I can figure is that they don't start with "lib".
<charwood> But it seems very un-Linuxy to base anything on the name of the file.
<stepnjump> Ok I'm back
<stepnjump> What is pastebin flaccid?
<charwood> P.S. "un-Linuxy" is a word.  Really.
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stepnjump> You want me to paste the whole xorg.conf flaccid on here?
<flaccid> charwood: according to what?
<flaccid> stepnjump: yep
<stepnjump> ok
<charwood> flaccid: About un-Linuxy?  Says me.  (-8  No less an authority than some guy in Lincoln, Nebraska USA.
<flaccid> you?
<dwidmann> :o whatever happened to the okle package in feisty?
<stepnjump> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<stepnjump> #
<stepnjump> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<stepnjump> # values from the debconf database.
<stepnjump> #
<flaccid> ffs
<stepnjump> Thank you
<flaccid> did you read what pastebin is
<flaccid> or just ignore it
<stepnjump> for bringing me back in
<Toyd> I feel sad for MS and Apple inc fighting to each other when i see that the free world of Linux beat them without being noticed and more important without saying it.
<stepnjump> I'm so green
<stepnjump> I guess I wasn't supposed to paste it here?
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<charwood> stepnjump:  Oops.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flaccid> read its not hard
<flaccid> linuxy is not in the dictionary so its not a word. it might be a name, but not a dict word.
<stepnjump> Oops guys sorry for pasting this here
<sproingie> ARGH.  sound.  no workie.  no matter which sound system i choose.
<stepnjump> I must be geting old
<charwood> flaccid: Ok.  You got me there.  I totally made it up.  Now, do you know anything about ldconfig?  (-8
<flaccid> charwood: since you speak shit, i aint helping you..
<sproingie> any ideas on how to make sound work?  i have a realtek ac97
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, are your mixer settings unmuted?
<stepnjump> Ok I paste-binned it
<charwood> flaccid:  I'm not too worried about that.
<flaccid> im glad
<charwood> And as a note to anyone that cares, ldconfig only cares about files that begin with "lib".  And I declare that to be un-linuxy.
<flaccid> thats not true either charwood
<flaccid> man ldconfig
<sproingie> hitmanWilly: no, but i noticed the mixer is showing the wrong sound device (nvidia ck8s).  my mobo apparently has two sound devices
<charwood> flaccid: I'm not sure what part of ldconfig's man page you're talking about. I've read it several times.
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, you should be able to change it from there iirc
<flaccid> charwood: you don't understand it then
<charwood> flaccid: Hence why I am on this forum looking for help and finding only sarcastic answers.
<flaccid> if you speak shit, don't expect help
<charwood> s/on this forum/in this channel
<flaccid> well at least not from me
<stepnjump> flaccid: here is the URL;http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17546/
<Ashex> So, I've got a tiny problem
<sproingie> hitmanWilly: i don't see any way to change it.
<Ashex> I installed Sabayon recently, and I had it use it's own partition for booting
<flaccid> stepnjump: now pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sproingie> hitmanWilly: not from kmix anyway
<Ashex> I figured that adding the entries for ubuntu into it's menu.lst would work
<Ashex> however, that isn't the case
<stepnjump> flaccid: k
<Ashex> So, I now need to get ubuntu booting again, and I'm not entirely sure how to go about this process
<charwood> flaccid: I've always enjoyed the friendliness and helpfulness of this channel.  When I said "Un-linuxy" was a word, I assumed that people would be able to realize the ridiculousness of that statement and figure out I was joking.  It seemed pretty harmless to me.  I'm sorry it upset you.
<Ashex> Is there a way to add a grub entry to just have it launch the second boot partition?
<Ashex> So have grub launch the second grub?
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, i know there's a way to change it somewhere, i just don't remember how off the top of my head
<flaccid> charwood: don't make assumptions. there is no tone on irc.
<charwood> flaccid: Wow.  You just won't give an inch.
<flaccid> charwood: why would i?
<sproingie> hm, toggling the mute does make the speaker pop now
<flaccid> i spend my valuable time here helping. i don't have time to read irrelevant untrue statements off-topic
<charwood> flaccid: The socially acceptable response to my (I think rather gracious apology) would have been, "No problem, now how can I help you?"
<stepnjump> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17550/
<JackPhil> after upgrade to feisty, beginning of  every echo line in konsole has a "|"
<sproingie> maybe the realtek and the nvidia sound are the same.  it's one of those asus frankenboard thingies
<flaccid> charwood: if this was a non-free service, then yes maybe that would of been the better reponse.
<JackPhil> what's wrong
<sproingie> the "test sound" button still does nothing though
<lovloss> i sure wiwsh i could install feisty fawn. i bet it would be fun. Actually put in the cd, have it boot up to that desktop, click install... yknow, the way its supposed to be. as opposed to having the screen flick off that is.
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, i use an asus a832n which works well enough :)
<flaccid> (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "composite"
<sproingie> hm, 'play' seems to work.  just the 'test sound' button isn't functioning it seems
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, thats sounds like an arts issue
<flaccid> stepnjump: i dont know maybe you need compiz. i don't use this option. ask in #xorg and #ubuntu-effects sorry
<stepnjump> flaccid: What is compiz?
<Ashex> hmm
<sproingie> i'd try a movie, don't have any handy...  no idea how to troubleshoot arts, really
<stepnjump> Ok thanks for your help flaccid
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, me neither, use blackbox mainly
<sproingie> i'll use any sound system that actually works
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, blackbox as in the WM, arts is kde's sound system :)
<fulat2k_> anyone's ktorrent crashing intermittently?
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, do any of the other apps play sound?
<hitmanWilly> sproingie, ie amarok?
<charwood> lovloss: Have you tried booting from the Feisty desktop CD with the "Safe Graphics Mode" option?
<sproingie> aha, i had a stale asound.conf file sitting around
<sproingie> alsa must have broken configurations yet again.  surprise surprise.
<sproingie> deleted it and sound's working fine now
<ardchoille> Is there an app I can install to get TV listings for my area so I can see what's on tonight?
<vbgunz> ubuntu has a one click enable compiz dialog? does kubuntu have one?
<flaccid> vbgunz: not that i know of
<vbgunz> flaccid: I don't think so :/
<flaccid> you are free to build it for us vbgunz
<vbgunz> flaccid: I leave that honer to you sir ;)
<flaccid> im too busy helping here
<Lamington> Hello !
<vbgunz> heh, I am busy too, just not here :)
<vbgunz> hi
<Lamington> This is my first look at feisty
<Lamington> As well as Konversation 1.01
<Lamington> Well I guess I shall go install this thing and finally upgrade from 6.06
<Lamington> caio
<stevio> hey guys, anybody got advice or a good guide on creating separate home partition and installing feisty from there?
<flaccid> from there?
<flaccid> you can't
<stevio> I mean
<flaccid> you need to boot from cd or dvd
<flaccid> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> just create a new part and symlink it to /home
<flaccid> sorry mount it to home not symlink
<stevio> oooops sorry. I mean, just a guide to create separate home partition, basically.
<flaccid> but that option is ok as well
<flaccid> i don't know of one
<flaccid> its just another partition, so just use qtparted and make a part and fs of the desired type then put in fstab for /home mountpoint
<Martijn> Anybody else have sda devices for the old ATA drives in feisty? I have and my performance is very bad, hdparm will not work on sda devices.
<stevio> will check it out, thaks flac.
<flaccid> np
<Martijn> Nobody here with sda experience?
* flaccid looks at topic
<Ashex> okay, I need some help getting Kubuntu booting again
<Ashex> I installed sabayon and it ran fine. However it screwed up the grub partitioning
<Ashex> so, even though I tried to install grub to the kubuntu boot partition, it still loads the sabayon boot partition
<Ashex> !grub > me
<pgquiles> after I installed wpasupplicant, wired and wireless networking are disabled when I boot and I have to manually run /etc/init.d/networking restart. Any tip? (KUbuntu Edgy)
<stepnjump> Guys, how can I tell what version of kubuntu I'm using please? Is there a bash shell command?
<ardchoille> lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> stepnjump: ^^
<stepnjump> gracias ardchoille
<ardchoille> De nada
<stepnjump> pgquiles, I also lost my wireless connection earlier yesterday. I don't know why.
<stepnjump> It's now showing up but not working anymore
<stepnjump> So you are not alone
<stepnjump> :(
<pgquiles> stepnjump: I lost wired and wireless but only when I boot. I am able to start it manually and works fine. WPA supplicant is somewhat involved.
<ubuntu_> Hi guys!
<ubuntu_> Ihave a question
<stepnjump> I guess it could have been worse... THat's always good
<ubuntu_> about feisty fawn
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me?
<tom_> Im running FEISTY GNOME but I prefer KAFFEINE to TOTEM. Since it has much better subtitle support. It takes guite some time for the first time launch of KAFFEINE per session since it has to load all of the KDE-CORE libs. Is it possible to recompile the KDE-CORE libs and somehow compile them just for Kaffeine so they would start faster and put them into /opt/KDE? Afterwards I would just need to recompile kaffeine and choose the --prefix=/opt/KDE?
<stepnjump> .
<Serega> Why konqueror does not connect to any host while all other application have good access to inernet
<Serega> ?
<stepnjump> ubuntu_ sorry I can't help you. I'm at 6.06 myself
<Serega> Feisty Fawn
<Serega> Live bot
<Serega> *boot
<pgquiles> tom_: you may want to try prelink
<pgquiles> tom_: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197
<nonuda> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pgquiles> !prelink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prelink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Breit> oO
<tom_> PGQUILES: but prelinking in Feisty is not necessary any more. It does it automaticly
<pgquiles> tom_: then you may try compiling Kaffeine statically, but I wouldn't do that
<stepnjump> Here's another one guys: I just downloaded Firefox, how do I install this? It's a tar.gz
<pgquiles> stepnjump: tar xvfz firefox.tar.gz, cd firefox, ./firefox.sh (or something like that)
<charwood> stepnjump: Is there a reason you downloaded it instead of installing it with apt-get?
<flaccid> stepnjump: instructions are on firefox' site which you should always read before installing. however firefox is available in the repos.
<tom_> PGQUILES: what would I gain by compiling it staticly
<flaccid> probably nothign
<charwood> stepnjump: If you just want to install firefox, use the program "adept" in KDE Menu->System.  Or type in a konsole window "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<pgquiles> tom_: some speed (little if you are already using prelinking), but the drawback is Kaffeine would be huge
<ubuntu__> !grub > me
<Ashex> !grub > me
<tom_> PGQUILES could U explain it to me what exactly does STATIC do? I always wondered about this.
<Serega> Installed Firefox works fine
<flaccid> brb
<charwood> Serega: Good deal.  Could you give me an instance of a page that doesn't load using Konqueror?
<Serega> charwood: almost all. E.g. http://www.google.com
<Serega> I hope it is some dumb default option of LiveCD
<charwood> Serega: And it says "host not found" or something to that effect?
<Serega> in koqui
<Serega> charwood: "Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/"
<charwood> Serega:  Weird.  Sorry.  I've got nothing.
<Serega> charwood: thanks for attempt to help me :)
<Serega> ...and I like firefox anyway)
<charwood> tom_: Executable files can be either dynamically linked or statically linked.  Dynamic;  When a program needs to use a library, it asks the operating system to open that library and then uses those files.  In this way libraries are shared.  Static: Instead of using the shared libraries, all of them are linked into one big program.
<charwood> Serega: Agreed.  Although I've got to give Konqie some props under 7.04.  It really does work pretty well.
<nick_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<di> tom_: did you receive my explanation about prelinking? (it looks like I was disconnected and don't know if my text arrived)
<Serega> TROUBLE!!! Installer says me that Kiev(Ukraine) is GMT+3 but it is GMT+2
<charwood> Serega; Perhaps a seismic shift moved Kiev and you didn't notice?
<Serega> please add this notification
<tom_> DI- no I did not receive. And anyhow isn't prelinking on by default now in Feisty
<Serega> =))))))))
<di> tom_: most programs use external libraries which provide functionality. For instance, Gnome uses Gtk+, Glib, Pango, etc. A shared object (roughly what windows users call "dynamic library") is a library which is available for all programs which need it. You save on disk space and memory, because most of the memory the library uses is shared between all the running programs which need it. Statically linking the library means the exact
<di> opposite: you add all* the functions from the library to your executable, rendering it bigger (* actually "all the functions you need", not the whole library)
<di> tom_: when an executable uses dynamic libraries, the system needs to look where the entry points (the "symbols") are. That consumes time. Statically linked executables do not need to look for symbols as that has been done when compiling the executable.
<di> tom_: prelinking performs a pre-lookup for those symbols. That's why you need to re-prelink whenever you install a new version of an executable which was pre-linked or a new version of the library the executable was prelinked to.
<di> tom_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prelink
<charwood> I'm off to bed.  Cheers all.
<cornelinux> Hi there, does anybody got some experience with knetworkmanager and WLAN / WPA+EAP TLS?
<flaccid> Serega: you konq problem is network related not konqueror
<ep|k> hi all..
<Serega> flaccid: please note that adept and firefox work pretty good
<ep|k> know how to solv this -->
<ep|k> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<ep|k> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Serega> adn Konversation :)
<flaccid> Serega: who said they didn't?
<flaccid> ep|k: do you have build-essential installed ?
<Serega> flaccid: but if it is network-related problem why another application successfully use my network?
<flaccid> i don't know, thats what you have to find out, Serega
<ep|k> flaccid:how to do that?
<Serega> flaccid: I realized that $)
<Serega> :)
<flaccid> ep|k: install the package build-essential
<kraut> moin
<ep|k> flaccid:using apt?
<flaccid> Serega: dns resolution is fine? ie. using the host command? and there is no proxy or anythign set in konqueror or kcontrol?
<flaccid> ep|k: apt or adept or whatever yes
<zerothis> is there a way to switch to a app that's hidden or off the screen? i used kdocker and lost an app, but is still running
<ep|k> flaccid:tell me more detail..i'm newbie
<flaccid> zerothis: if its not on any of your desktops, use ksysguard and kill it. or kill it in konsole with kill
<flaccid> ep|k: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zerothis> yes, i'd rather not kill it. I can kill kicker which prompts kdocker to reveal the apps then run kicker again. but then the icons end up all over my desktop instead of in my tray
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid>  thats basically the situation for drone gui apps
<tom_> DI - tnx for the explanation. So is Prelink on by default in feisty or I would need to set it up manually?
<weiminji> eee
<weiminji> kde?
<pgquiles_> tom_: prelink is not active by default in Feisty, it's not even installed in the default installation
<tom_> this is what says on forums: UPDATE 1/2/07: Prelink is no longer necessary in Feisty. Feisty uses a new linking mechanism called DT_GNU_HASH which dramatically speeds up the linking process without the need for continuously running this prelink program. Again, prelink is NOT useful starting from Feisty
<tom_>  *** http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197
* flaccid bbl
<cornelinux> Is anybody using the knetworkmanager?
<tmske> cornelinux: yes
<Ashex> I have a slight problem
<cornelinux> tmske: Thought so. Do you know anything about saving the settings for the configured wlans? Got WPA Enterprise and need to enter all certificates each time.
<Ashex> when i boot up, I just get the grub console
<jussi01> hi, what is the kde alternative to system monitor in gnome?
<JohnFlux> jussi01: press ctrl+esc
<jussi01> JohnFlux: thanks
<cornelinux> jussi01: I think it is ksysguard
<tom_> PGQUILES: so is now prelinking needed in feisty or not? Since the above posted forum says differently
<JohnFlux> jussi01: what are you using it for?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc = process table part of ksysguard.
<jussi01> JohnFlux: I just needed to kill a process
<pgquiles_> tom_: you never need prelinking, it's just a speed booster
<tmske> cornelinux: check if they are saved in ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<jussi01> its all fixed now. thanks
<JohnFlux> jussi01: an X process?
<pgquiles_> tom_: and it's not installed in KUbuntu Feisty by default, therefore I guess it's not installed in Ubuntu Feisty either
<jussi01> JohnFlux: yeah
<Guest6259669> so my "adapt notifier" insists on not being on my status bar, but rather in a window of its own... how can i fix this?
<pgquiles_> tom_: you can find it in a moment: dpkg --get-selections | grep prelink
<JohnFlux> jussi01: you can also press ctrl+alt+esc   and then click on the window you want to kill
<cornelinux> tmske: Indeed the settings are saved there, but when I want to connect, I am asked for all settings again
<jussi01> JohnFlux: thanks - thats nice and easy also...
<tom_> that I know. but this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197 said it already is using DT_GNU_HASH which dramatically speeds up the linking process without the need for continuously running this prelink program
* jussi01 is a recent convert frome gnome...
<Ashex> !grub > me
<weiminji> How to come into characters interface a kde
<JohnFlux> weiminji: alt+f2   kcharselect
<tmske> cornelinux: does it show as Trusted=true?
<tmske> and KeyStored=true?
<cornelinux> tmske: yes, both
<jussi01> I have another quick question: whats the equivalent to libpam-keyring? Like i hate typing in my password at every boot for the wallet...
<JohnFlux> weiminji
<JohnFlux> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Toyd> !african
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about african - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> weiminji: ^^
<Ashex> is anyone in here knowledgeable about grub?
<Toyd> !nelson mandela
<Ashex> I swear, grub is like the black plague
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nelson mandela - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex> nobody wants to touch that topic
<Toyd> wth
<Toyd> nelson mandela is a  promoter for ubuntu ubotu  how dare you not know him
<jussi01> !botabuse | Toyd
<ubotu> Toyd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tmske> cornelinux: so you use kwalletmanager to save the password
<weiminji>  <JohnFlux>:not kcharselect
<BaudThief> ugh, I just pooched my ubuntu install by following one of those "hack your ubuntu install to make it faster" tutorials. I made a complete backup beforehand using partimage (~40gb), but for some reason, the restoration failed due to a "corrupt image file"
<Toyd> !respectabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respectabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> weiminji: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> Toyd: please stop that
<cornelinux> tmske: My faviroute way would be, that knetworkmanager remembers all the settings and all files and I just have to enter the passphrase for the private key. This is, what I would expect.
<cornelinux> :(
<JohnFlux> Ashex: have you tried running  grub-install    again?
<Ashex> JohnFlux: yep
<Toyd> i'll write to Nelson Mandela and tell about this
<Toyd> NCAAP will be informed also
<Ashex> JohnFlux:   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<Ashex> that command?
<Toyd> you can become the next Imus Jucato
<Ashex> I have /boot as  a seperate partition
<Jucato> Toyd: Nelson Mandela is a promoter of the ubuntu concept, not of the Ubuntu OS
<Toyd> dont play semantics with me
<Toyd> i went to lawschool
<JohnFlux> Ashex: and when you boot up, it doesn't give you grub, right?
<jussi01> !offtopic | Toyd
<ubotu> Toyd: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Toyd> sorry
<Toyd> my botscript isnt perfect yet
<Ashex> JohnFlux: it sticks me directly into grub console
<Jucato> Toyd: then you should know how to follow rules. so please stop flooding the channel with bot searches
<Ashex> so, grub is installed, but it's not loading the menu.lst file
<Toyd> ok Jucato
<Toyd> :(
<Ashex> I was able to boot the kernel by typing the entries manually
<Toyd> Jucato,  my pal :P
<Ashex> but it stopped after loading the kernel, since i didn't specify any flags
<tmske> cornelinux: maybe you can ask in #kde because I don't know how to solve your problem
<JohnFlux> Ashex: which partition is /boot on?
<JohnFlux> Ashex: is that partition in /boot/grub/devices
<Ashex> JohnFlux: sdb1
<Ashex> JohnFlux: you mean device.map?
<JohnFlux> Ashex: yeah sorry
<Ashex> device.map contains: (hd0) /dev/sda (hd1) /dev/sdb
<Ashex> so, it is in there
<Ashex> JohnFlux: any ideas?
<Ashex> hmm, I'm going to reboot real quick. I tried something a little different with grub-install
<BaudThief> I know this channel is a bit biased towards KDE, i've basically bought a nvidia card and migrated from WinXP to Ubuntu + Beryl (gnome). I've gotta reinstall now due to a fuckup I dont know how to recover from, is it "better" for me to start over with KDE isntead of Gnome?
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: you could always install both
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: and try both
<BaudThief> JohnFlux: Is there much difference in the "feel" of it? I'm not really savvy enough to try installing both, all I know is I have a Kubuntu install disc (which presumably defaults to KDE) and an "Ubuntu" install disc that does gnome
<insmod> with the upgrade to 7.04 snd_hda_intel no longer works nor does gtk-gnutella -- if i apt-get it or build it
<ep|k> know how to solv this --> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: well, I'm a kde developer so I prefer kde :-D   past that I can't really say sorry..  everyone has their own opinion heh
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: if you have an internet connection, it's no big deal to install both
<Ashex> JohnFlux, still there?
<Ashex> I get the grub menu now, with the kubuntu options
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: so install either one :-)
<JohnFlux> Ashex: any luck?
<Ashex> but now it just loads the kernel, it isn't loading the system :/
<BaudThief> JohnFlux: Heh thanks, i'll try the kubuntu disc out - if things get too spooky under KDE I guess i'll just add gnome to it somehow
<Ashex> so, I've made at least some progress now
<JohnFlux> Ashex: hmm, sounds like your boot=  option is wrong
<Ashex> But i still don't have a functional system :/
<Ashex> hmm
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: it's pretty easy to install gnome :-)
<Ashex> would that be in the entry itself or located in the menu.lst?
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: from within kde
<JohnFlux> Ashex: in menu.lst
<JohnFlux> Ashex: you can do it from within grub at boot time, but it won't be permanent
<Ashex> ah
<JohnFlux> Ashex: make sure your  root  option is correct
<Ashex> the root option looks correct
<Ashex> unless...
* Ashex tweaks it
<Ashex> nah, that wasn't it
<Ashex> the root option is right
<Ashex> or did you mean in the kernel string?
<Dimanish> wow, so many people
<BaudThief> JohnFlux: awesome :) gonna give it a shot then. Are there any imaging/backup programs that you'd recommend? I'm not too happy with partimage - is there something like norton's Ghost, which only copies 'used blocks' instead of rawdumping the whole drive?
<Dimanish> hi ://
<cac> >..<
<Ashex> Dimanish, closest thing I've found is g4l
<cntb> !fd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !flopyy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flopyy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<JohnFlux> BaudThief: both    root(hd0,0)   and root=hda1   for example
<JohnFlux> Ashex: ^^
<flaccid> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in feisty
<Ashex> ah
<flaccid> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ah well
<cntb> mindcrusher[ro] : ci face
<Ashex> Wel
<Ashex> Ubuntu stopped using /dev/foo and started using uuid back in edgy
<crube> Is it possible to hide toolbar from the other desktop when I'm switching between 2 desktops?
<Ashex> so, I'll have to boot the live disc to make sure it's correct
<crube> I want the toolbar to show on desktop1 but not on desktop 2
<JohnFlux> Ashex: you can try using /dev/foo  anyway :-)
<Ashex> Heh, yeah
<Ashex> that's what I'm going to do
<Dimanish> i joined this room to learn english ://
<Dimanish> continue talking please :///
<Ashex> I never liked the uuid system anyways :)
<JohnFlux> Ashex: well I think the correct way is that you edit the boot  etc comments at the top of the file
<JohnFlux> Ashex: then you run grub-update, and that will do the UUID stuff
<Ashex> this is what I get for playing with sabayon the week before LinuxFest
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> well, I would use grub-update
<Ashex> but i'm not sure it will work properly on the live disc
<flaccid> i will if you give it a param
<HM_cet> Hello everybody
<Ashex> flaccid, how so?
<BaudThief> Hi Dr Nick!
* BaudThief fucks off appropriately
<flaccid> give it a param of the hard disk in question
<HM_cet> which channel to find some help with feisty ?
<Admiral_Chicago> BaudThief: please watch your language
<Admiral_Chicago> HM_cet: right here
<Jucato> HM_cet: here
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago 
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Jucato!! :) long time no see
<ep|k> all done chief
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah. quite a while :)
<flaccid> hmm maybe not
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> time to try again
<flaccid> maybe thats just install
<Ashex> I modified the root to point to /dev/sdb3
<Guest6259669> beryl+invidia+hibernate = ugly mess
<flaccid> dunno its on the forums or wiki or somewhere
<Ashex> which is the root partition
<HM_cet> allo ???
<HM_cet> well
<Riddell> HM_cet: here
<crube> Jucato: Hi! You usually know the answer to my every question. So, is there a way to have my toolbar hidden when changing to second desktop. I want my toolbar to show on desktop1 but not on desktop2.
<BaudThief> Is there any hope (or is it even possible) for vmware to support hardware 3d acceleration at a later date?
<flaccid> BaudThief: this isn't #vmware
<Jucato> crube: I think there's no way to do that currently.
<Ashex> the menu bar is static across desktops
<Admiral_Chicago> note that I know of either
<Jucato> you mean toolbar as the KDE Panel (kicker) right?
<flaccid> ah by toolbar you mean main panel (kicker)
<crube> Jucato: Alright. Then I'll just have to keep hiding the toolbar. Thanks anyway :)
<flaccid> ah call it kicker
<Ashex> Ooooo
<Ashex> I hear the HD spinning
<HM_cet> hello all
<HM_cet> I need help to fix a bug with feisty
<Ashex> aw damnit
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the bug?
<Ashex> startup freaks out because i used /dev/foo instead of uuid tags
<flaccid> ouch
<flaccid> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flaccid> hmm at least there is a wiki for it
<root___> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<flaccid> i prefer bios logical names myself but i guess uuid makes sense.... if there is actually something to abstract it from the user, which there is not atm
<Ashex> !uuid > me
<Ashex> I'm able to boot, so I'm hella happy right now
<flaccid> sweet
<Ashex> I've been working on this for close to 4 hours now
<Ashex> I hate grub errors :/
<Ashex> I installed sabayon on another partition, which started all of this
<insmod> gtk-gnutella does not go on 7.04 any ideas
<Guest6259669> well, i have discovered I have to choose between hibernate or beryl on my laptop. they are currently mutually exclusive.
<Ashex> normally I'd have waited until the weekend, but I'm supposed to be showcasing Feisty with beryl at LinuxFest this saturday
<flaccid> yeah there needs to be a frontend to manage grub/boot sector and so forth. at the moment its all manual/fix for users who don't know what to do
<insmod> i did apt-get and a rebuild from source -- no go
<flaccid> insmod: whats the problem
<Ashex> yeah, it's kinda tedious at times
<Guest6259669> insmod is is in apt, so i disagree
<HM_cet> I /bin/bash: can't access tty; job control turned off
<HM_cet> It appears after going sleeping for the 4 or 5 time
<HM_cet> my usb mouse don't work anymore
<HM_cet> can't gain access to kde
<HM_cet> nor to a standard login screen
<MartYanu> hello
<MartYanu> when I insert the CD in the drive, should any install wizard pup-up?
<insmod> unable to retrieve: no alternate locations known
<insmod> Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<MartYanu> I mean the Kubuntuu 7.04 CD
<insmod> Guest62't work5966: doesn
<flaccid> insmod: what is outputting that
<insmod> Guest62't work5966: doesn't work
<insmod> flaccid: in term
<se7en_> MartYanu: you would like to install feisty?
<HM_cet> I got a BusyBox msg
<HM_cet> Any hope for help ?
<HM_cet> ....
<HM_cet> I think i need a guru with this
<HM_cet> I tried many things always backing up stuff
<HM_cet> but no way
<HM_cet> ok see you guys !
<flaccid> insmod: it just appears in term by itself?
<Ashex> Ah Ha!
<Ashex> That's why it flipped out
<Ashex> for some reason, the uuid's changed
<flaccid> Ashex: serious? so that means that UUID doesn't actually work?
<insmod> flaccid: no the icon crashes dissapears so i type it in konsole to see output
<Ashex> flaccid, apparently
<Ashex> it didn't mount the /boot partition because it couldn't figure out the uuid
<flaccid> insmod: what do you type to get it?????????????
<HM_cet> thx for responding so quickly
<Ashex> after I mounted it manually, I ran update-grub
<flaccid> HM_cet: cya
<Ashex> and it gave back an error about not resolving a uuid
<insmod> flaccid: gtk-gnutella -- the same as any other distro
<flaccid> insmod: thanks took a long time to get that out of you. and it fails to run within in kde ie. run program, not a terminal emulator
<flaccid> ?
<insmod> flaccid: ya
<flaccid> insmod: search for it as a bug on launchpad, otherwise create a new bug
<flaccid> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2205 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<flaccid> and that is with the above package ?
<insmod> flaccid: i even rm the .gtk-gnutella dir
<Ashex> Hookay
<Ashex> I'm going to call it a night
<flaccid> if you remove it then it won't run
<flaccid> because its not there
<Ashex> I have to get up for work in like 6 hours :/
<insmod> flaccid: that is the config dir
<insmod> flaccid: stay with me
<insmod> lol
<flaccid> insmod: you never said config dir
<flaccid> i've never used gtk-gnutella so i don't know the file listing...
<flaccid> submit a bug
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cj_> hello
<cj_> to all
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there cj_
<insmod> flaccid: i reaks even when i build my own
<flaccid> insmod: so?
<flaccid> put that in the bug report
<cj_> hi Admiral_Chicago
<insmod> flaccid: just saying it can't work with the current build
<flaccid> yep thats why you submit a bug :)
<Admiral_Chicago> netsplit
* Tm_T slaps Evil_DuDe 
<Menda> hi
<ahmed_> thanks flaccid and JohnFlux
<ahmed_> I'm out
<flaccid> cya
<Sh4rk0> hello
* Tm_T kicks nixternal 
<Sh4rk0> Is what somebody can say to me if one can record the video one with
<Sh4rk0> gxine?
<flaccid> i dont understand, Sh4rk0
<Sh4rk0> I would like to record the video one...
<Sh4rk0> is what I can with gxine ?
<flaccid> don't know sorry
<flaccid> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> what source is the video?
<Sh4rk0> yes capture
<Sh4rk0> sorry for my english
<Sh4rk0> wait please
<Sh4rk0> http://www.nt1.tv/nt1adsl/nt1_adsl.asp
<Sh4rk0> Tv for adsl
<flaccid> what is that?
<flaccid> oh you wanna rip
<Sh4rk0> documentaire
<flaccid> you need to hack their webpage basically
<flaccid> i doubt there is going to be anythign out there for that particular site..
<aldin> hi, ./configure-d domino but make gives me error anyone tried domino style on feisty fawn?
<flaccid> heh that page crashes konqueror on my system, freezes opera and crashes firefox.
<flaccid> aldin: what is the error message
<aldin> flaccid: i will paste it just sec
<flaccid> pastebin pls
<aldin> error is this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17556/
<flaccid> aldin: looks like your a missing at least one source header. see contact domino
<flaccid> !find domino
<aldin> flaccid: i have installed kdelibs4-dev qt3-dev-tools what else... but configure goes well
<ubotu> File domino found in fetchmail
<Jucato> domino is not in the repos
<flaccid> aldin: yeah
<Jucato> (the widget style)
<flaccid> i was querying ubotu but ok
<aldin> i think it compiled well on edgy AFAIK
<SlyWeapon> hey, got a problem... upgraded to feisty and now samba is unaccessable from other computers, it was working in edgy no problem, here is the smb.conf I have been using since dapper... http://pastebin.sk/en/1419/
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: what does the log say
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: i would start by at least adding workgroup and security directives to smb.conf as well as server string
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: that is already there
<se7en_> anybody has the same probem and a answer to GEFORCE FX 5200 / UBUNTU 7.04 / BLANK SCREEN AT BOOT
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: no its not
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: well it was, but controlcenter/kcontrol keeps removing them
<flaccid> i've had that too
<flaccid> once of the reasons i hate kubuntu
<flaccid> what version of ubuntu?
<SlyWeapon> but replacing them manually doesn't work either way
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 18:37]  <flaccid> SlyWeapon: what does the log say
<wolferine> se7en_, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<se7en_> thanks wolferine
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: ...trying to remember where they are...tired
<flaccid> /var/log/samba
<flaccid> output of testparm would also be of use
<snowstorm> how do I install a wallpaper system wide, ie in /usr/share/wallpapers ?
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: says nothing,,,just states that samba has started from when I restarted it
<flaccid> snowstorm: just put it there
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: which log was that
<SlyWeapon> both
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: you have syslog only = yes so it will be in syslog instead
<SlyWeapon> nmbd and smbd read the same
<flaccid> like i said you have it as syslog only
<flaccid> output of smbclient -NL //localhost would also be handy
<eveline> :) byez
<snowstorm> flaccid, thanks, but what are those .desktop files that I see there?
<flaccid> snowstorm: iirc they are similar to windows shortcuts
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: here http://pastebin.sk/en/1420/
<ryks> hi all
<ryks> have a problem
<ryks> new in linux ...just few days ago
<ryks> sao
<ryks> so
<ryks>  i have kubuntu
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: what file is that?
<SlyWeapon> smbd
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 18:46]  <flaccid> like i said you have it as syslog only
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 18:46]  <flaccid> output of smbclient -NL //localhost would also be handy
<SlyWeapon> changed that
<SlyWeapon> and thats all it put out
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 18:44]  <flaccid> output of testparm would also be of use
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryks> i need to instal xine
<snowstorm> flaccid, any idea why they are there? is it for displaying in the system settings?
<ryks> bat how?
<ryks> but how?
<ryks> because i new in linux and...........
<ryks> and a player to leasen mp3
<ryks> don t now what verzio
<flaccid> snowstorm: its normal iirc. you could ask and confirm this in #kde
<ryks> sorry this fuk n keybord in german caracter
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: heres smbclient output: http://pastebin.sk/en/1421/
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: are the windows clients machines on workgroup WORKGROUP as well?
<pioter> cze
<flaccid> ryks: what do you need?
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: yes...the only thing that has changed is that I upgraded to feisty
<ryks> hi
<pioter> jest kros z polski
<ryks> fineelly
<snowstorm> flaccid, ok thanks
<ryks> flacid
<aldin> ryks for keyboard Alt+F2 -> setxkbmab us/de/it etc
<ryks> have kubuntu
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: what the hostname of this computer
<ryks> but without xine
<ryks> and a player for mp3
<aldin> ryks u have kaffeine in kubuntu
<ryks> yes
<aldin> ryks: and amarok
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: kubuntu/samba = hellztitan1
<ryks> but doesn t work in video
<ryks> yes
<ryks> the same
<ryks> missing codecs?
<aldin> ryks: sudo 'apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ryks> so just a question i have!plz
<flaccid> !codecs > ryks
<aldin> ryks: say
<pioter> pOLAND?
<ryks> how can i install a software in linux?
<aldin> ryks go to
<aldin> kmenu-system-adept
<ryks> in kubuntu?
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: and does smbclient -N //localhost/shared work?
<snowstorm> anyone know a nice pinball game on linux such as the one on windows?
<aldin> yes
<SlyWeapon> connection failed
<aldin> ryks: yes
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: does the computer come up in network neighbourhood?
<flaccid> on the windows clients
<flaccid> in WORKGROUP
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: yep
<pioter> hel plz server pl????
<flaccid> i thought you said it was inaccessible
<flaccid> !ask > pioter
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: you problem is the configuration of the individual shares
<ryks> aha
<ryks> the suse or eny platform it s the same with kubuntu >?
<ryks> too dificoult ...............
<ryks> aldin?
<ryks> this server is too slow......here ......
<flaccid> basically check your logs after trying to access the share from windows. then you will see if the windows client is loggin on incorrectly. eg wrong username. but your shares don't look right for access anyway
<flaccid> no suse and kubuntu are not the same.
<MartYanu> hi, how can I configure PPPOE on Kubuntuu?
<flaccid> !ppp
<MartYanu> I have WAN Miniport connection
<flaccid> !ppoeconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoeconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info pppoeconf
<ubotu> pppoeconf: configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 312 kB
<flaccid> !modme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: there has never been a problem with the shares before
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: and your point is ?
<aldin> ryks: i am here say
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: if you don't believe me, go to #samba
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: nothing has changed in respect to samba, thus it should still work
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: ok if you say so.....
<MartYanu> flaccid, I have a Q, I'm on the windows now, and Kubuntu is installed on this pc too, how can I listen a mp3 from D:\ or how can I get into C:\, etc
<flaccid> !samba > MartYanu
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> maybe that will help you as well SlyWeapon if you dont wanna listen to me
<ryks> so let s talk in private way
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: I have tried it with no security features...completely open shares...same problem
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: you just dont listen do you
<MartYanu> flaccid, the problem is, as I said, I don't have connection on the kubuntu :o)
<MartYanu> so, I can't sudo apt-get install samba
<aldin> ryks: ping
<flaccid> MartYanu: you are a hacker?
<MartYanu> NO, lol
<flaccid> then why do you not have access to the machine?
<MartYanu> LOL, the distro is installed on my machine (this)
<SlyWeapon> flaccid: you haven't said anything of use, the conf was setup following instructions from samba
<ryks> hi aldin
<flaccid> SlyWeapon: im configured a few thousand samba servers. who knows more?
<ryks> doesn t work
<MartYanu> you did not understood me, I cannot connect to the net on kubuntu, because I don't have the pppoe configured, doh!
<aldin> ryks: tell whats bother u
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 19:00]  <flaccid> basically check your logs after trying to access the share from windows. then you will see if the windows client is loggin on incorrectly. eg wrong username. but your shares don't look right for access anyway <--- if windows is denied it will show the answer in the log ffs!
<ryks> so i have kubunu on my computer
<flaccid> MartYanu: what does sharing with samba have to do with ppp ?
<ryks> but i need to see some movies
<ryks> missing xine and other stuff
<MartYanu> oh my god
<Trubadurix> can i download kubuntu so when i install it there is no gnome applications?  u know if i install kde on ubuntu there is gnome still applications
<MartYanu> flaccid, how can I get the sambe if I don't have net on it?
<aldin> ryks: ok, Kmenu->system->adept-manager
<flaccid> MartYanu: install it from the cd with apt-cdrom
<aldin> ryks: tell me when ur done
<ryks> aha
<ryks> momment
<skyion> hey everyone ;)
<ryks> i am in manager
<MartYanu> oh let's start with the pppoe
<ryks> administrator adept
<aldin> ryks: ok, in search type xine-ui
<MartYanu> how can I get the package?
<Trubadurix> is kubuntu 7.04 relesed?
<ryks> nada
<ryks> nothing so far
<ryks> aldin?
<aldin> Trubadurix: yes!
<flaccid> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldin> flaccid: lol, it doesnt know hehe,
<Trubadurix> aldin: but it is still beta? its heurd 5   will there come heurd 6? or is it final relese?
<aldin> Trubadurix: kubuntu.com
<aldin> Trubadurix: fINAL
<flaccid> !info apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Package apt-cdrom does not exist in feisty
<flaccid> i think it comes with apt
<aldin> sudo apt-cdrom add -> put ur cd in press enter
<MartYanu> are you talking to me?
<MartYanu> <ubotu> pppoeconf: configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 312 kB <- how can I get that package?
<flaccid> MartYanu: sudo apt-cdrom add
<ryks> im give up
<aldin> ryks: ok, so u dont have repositories set... inmain menu of adept go to adept->managerepositories
<Admiral_Chicago> MartYanu: its already installed afaik
<flaccid> ryks: sweet
<Admiral_Chicago> it is standard
<aldin> ryks: !!!!! NO
<Trubadurix> aldin: thanx
<flaccid> MartYanu: then comment out the online sources then run sudo apt-get update, then you should be able to install it
<ryks> k
<cornelinux> tmske: sorry, I went for breakfast. Do you got an idea, why I need to enter all credentials with knetworkmanager
<MartYanu> I'm frozed
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid: no. afaik, pppoecong works out of the box
<MartYanu> I'm new to linux, it's the first time I use it heh
<flaccid> my bad
<flaccid> i misread
<flaccid> its optional on most other distros
<flaccid> MartYanu: sudo pppoeconf
<aldin> ryks: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> MartYanu: open up konsole, type sudo pppoeconf
<flaccid> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> fsck...OO.o keeps crashing on me
<ryks> what managerrepositories?
<flaccid> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<flaccid> you can follow either of those guides too
<ryks> missing that
<MartYanu> I tried ./pppoeconf, and it doesn't find any pppoe accessor installed
<flaccid> MartYanu: thats not the command we advised
<ryks> administrator adept?
<aldin> ryks: are u in adept window
<ryks> so aldin i think kubuntu is a little diferit from other platforms
<ryks> right?
<ryks> here dont have a managerepositories
<ryks> aldin?
<tmske> cornelinux: I have no further ideas, maybe you can ask your question on #kde
<MartYanu> I tried sudo pppoeconf too, because I had to be root, and I was on my username
<MartYanu> it found my card, ech0
<aldin> ryks: KMENU-system-adept manager
<aldin> are u in that?
<MartYanu> and after that, it f$cked up
<MartYanu> well, I need to restart and boot on kubuntu now? or..?
<flaccid> did you actually read the guides?
<cornelinux> tmske: OK. But thanks for the hints in the config file
<MartYanu> yes, I am, now
<flaccid> good.
<flaccid> we would like to think that people read what ubotu pastes
<flaccid> :)
<MartYanu> I read on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE now :P
<nino> need help!!
<nino> my keyboard don't work
<nino> numlock is switched on
<nino> heeeelp!
<tmske> cornelinux: np
<MartYanu> I'd like to save that page and see it from the kubuntu, but I don't find /home/ and etc :P LOL
<flaccid> nino: pressing the numlock key should turn it off
<aldin> ryks: are u there?
<ryks> aldin?
<aldin> ryks: i am here
<ryks> k
<aldin> ryks: oh man will u follow me?
<aldin> ryks: look
<ryks> a i am in administrator adept
<ryks> k?
<MartYanu> I have to boot the kubuntu, bbiab
<aldin> ryks: after u are in adept manager u need to set up repositories ok?
<ryks> k
<aldin> ryks: to set up them u have GUI way
<ryks> new repository?
<aldin> ryks: in adeps menu click on Adept-> manage repositories
<ryks> k
<nino> all keys is not work on keyboard!
<nino> but when i'm login key is working
<aldin> ryks: ok?
<ryks> i am
<ryks> in
<ryks> and..........
<ryks> k
<ryks> ok
<ryks> i am in
<ryks> adept /manage
<ryks> missing respond server ............
<aldin> ryks: do u see now "Kubuntu software"
<aldin> how to set up VNC server on kubuntu?
<aldin> i mena how to run it
<aldin> ryks: now check the repos u want
<nino> ooooooooooooono
<dusty-work> Hey guys, has anyone here installed ubuntu/kubuntu on the Laptop HP Compaq NX6325 with success (e.g. getting EVERYTHING working on it) ?
<aldin> dusty-work: i have HP NX6125
<Tm_T> dusty-work: hmm, what doesn't work?
<aldin> dusty-work: it works great
<TuTuFF> are the issues with knetworkmanaher and wpa_supplicant (bug reports appear to be filed) a commonplace issue?  is there any known workaround?
<aldin> ryks: ?
<nino> i must press key 1-2 sec before letter show onmonitor
<dusty-work> Sweet aldin.
<ryks> ?
<dusty-work> Well, I have not installed it yet (Partition Magic is running setting up the partitions).  I was asking to see if anyone has already installed it and what problems/issues they were faced with (so I can go off and look into them before they happen).
<nino> pleasehelp
<ryks> sorry man the server
<ryks> doesn t respond
<ryks> tell me
<ryks> more
<ryks> aldin
<aldin> ryks: how come
<ryks> shoot
<flaccid> TuTuFF: i believe issues are common yes with that
<ryks> on line right now
<ryks> shoot
<ryks> so need GUI
<ryks> ??
<ryks> way
<aldin> ryks: did u enabled repositories
<lexxus> Hi all! Im going to buy a new computer, wich motherboard vendor is recommended?
<flaccid> dusty-work: you are running partition magic on linux ?
<ryks> i just put in search xine and i have a pakege
<ryks> request instal?
<ryks> like this?
<ryks> i have a list with xine
<ryks> xine video player library end so on......
<ryks> an i aplay the changes..........
<dusty-work> flaccid, Ermmm.. read what I said again.
<flaccid> lexxus: one that works like asus
<dusty-work>  Well, I have not installed it yet (Partition Magic is running setting up the partitions).
<flaccid> you said installed, but you didn't say what you were going to install
<flaccid> installed what??????
<aldin> ryks: are u reading my questions/answers?
<dusty-work> <dusty-work> Hey guys, has anyone here installed ubuntu/kubuntu on the Laptop HP Compaq NX6325 with success (e.g. getting EVERYTHING working on it) ?
<dusty-work> YOu obviously don't read.
<lexxus> flaccid: thanx, then it will be asus
<flaccid> dusty-work: i didn't see that message must of be the next repeat you did i saw
<flaccid> sorry dusty
<dusty-work> Thats ok, i'm in a bit of a mood today.  :(
<dusty-work> sorry to take it out on you.
<flaccid> dusty-work: best to earch google on your model with linux and/or get the list of components in your notebook eg. soundard, vid card etc. and confirm if they are supported or not first
<aldin> dusty-work: whats the probelm? can u just take live cd and to see if all working?
<aldin> dusty-work: u can save ours nervs hehe
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<noaXess_kubuntu> does anybody use the new palm treo 680 with kpilot?
<dusty-work> aldin, flaccid good ideas, thanks.
<dusty-work> I was just trying to waste time while partition magic finishes...
<ryks> yes aldin but the server doesn t respond
<ryks> sorry
<aldin> need help about VNC viewer/server, on ubuntu i enable it "enable users to see mxy desktop" how to do it on kubuntu
<aldin> ryks: which is server
<aldin> ryks: change it to US
<ryks> called
<flaccid> dusty-work: livecd is definately a good idea to verify
<ryks> freenode...
<ryks> don t know
<ryks> really
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ryks> aham
<ryks> have you a mail on yahoo
<ryks> i can give to you my nick
<ryks> ??
<peer> hi! i'm running dapper. how can I dist-upgrade that to the new thing? my adept doesn't give me an option for a new version, as my edgy did this morning.
<aldin> ryks: not that in adept to me it says main server
<ryks> sorry aldin for truble but this server ...........
<ryks> my mail on yahoo is splitterstars
<ryks> with kopete...........
<ryks> k aldin?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<lexxus> urk, FreeNX or Nomachine NX are so insanely difficult for noobs...
<flaccid> so is plain ol vnc or vnc over ssh
<aldin> flaccid: is there some gui
<flaccid> aldin: only for client
<flaccid> things like samba and vnc support should be a priority for ubuntu, but they dont seem to be
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<[miles] > hi guys
<[miles] > anyone having problems using Amarok with streaming radio
<noaXess_kubuntu> does anybody use the new palm treo 680 with kpilot?
<flaccid> [miles] : whats the problem
<aldin> flacid it is krfb in internet menu?
<[miles] > I'm finding it hit and miss.. sometime it works, other times Amarok crashes
<[miles] > and other times it says something about the muxx
<flaccid> aldin: i don't know
<aldin> ryks: can u pls go to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<aldin> flaccid: go there
<[miles] > find it very unstable indeed
<aldin> flaccid: internet-desktop sharing
<lexxus> [miles] : wich version of amarok?
<flaccid> [miles] : the no demux is a xine problem
<crube> Is it possible to mount iso images to act as a virtual drive?
<MartYanu> darn...I get something like: Looking for PPPoE Access Compressor
<aldin> ryks: are u in pastebin
<flaccid> aldin: im not on kubuntu atm
<aldin> flaccid: ok
<[miles] > ah ok
<flaccid> !iso > crube
<[miles] > 1.4.5
<ryks> so
<MartYanu> and if I press NO, at listing the controllers it says that cannot find the cmd
<[miles] > version ^^
<lexxus> [miles] : ye, you might want to use gstremer insttead of xine as backbone...
<aldin> what is going on with this channell
<ryks> i am in kopete aldin
<aldin> ryks: ok
<flaccid> MartYanu: that is normal and if it doesn't find one, you'l need to try to learn ppp and set it up manual
<[miles] > oh, can gstreamer be used again now? Thought they dropped that
<ryks> my nick is splitterstars
<[miles] > in favour of xine
<[miles] > :S
<aldin> ryks: go to that link
<aldin> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<MartYanu> dawn :o)
<BaudThief> Hello
<[miles] > I'll try installing gstreamer instead
<[miles] > thanks!
<aldin> ryks: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MartYanu> I cannot neither use the floppy disk
<ryks> k
<aldin> ryks: open konsole
<flaccid> [miles] : you may need to recompile amarok. ask for advice in #amarok . i'd re-compile to get the engine support the the cvs script they provide
<flaccid> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<BaudThief> managed to successfully install kubuntu and beryl! But I can't seem to find an applet to edit KDE startup settings, I just need to make beryl-manager autostart
<ryks> k
<ryks> irc.freenode.net
<MartYanu> dunno why, I pasted something in the /media/floppy0 and the file isn't there
<[miles] > ok thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<MartYanu> Q: how do I remove the kubuntu?
<BaudThief> Install windows :p
<MartYanu> I am on the windows atm
<flaccid> MartYanu: use zap
<MartYanu> zap? :P
<flaccid> thats what i said
<MartYanu> !zap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MartYanu> :D
<ryks> irc.freenode.net
<ryks> k
<ryks> i am in konsole
<aldin> ryks: did u open konsole
<ryks> yap
<aldin> ryks: great
<flaccid> MartYanu: if you are on windows, you want zap or wipe to wipe the whole drive secure. otherwise just delete the kubuntu paritions if there is other stuff on the disk
<ryks> and the link so
<aldin> ryks: now type 'kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<flaccid> 'remove' kubuntu could be a million dif things
<ryks> error
<ryks> bad device....
<MartYanu> there are many other things that I really need on the disk
<flaccid> !baddevice > ryks
<MartYanu> well, how can remove the kubuntu partions?
<ryks> badevice...
<flaccid> MartYanu: from windows or livecd
<ryks> aha
<ryks> like that
<MartYanu> :-|
<flaccid> actually you could do it from konsole
<aldin> ryks: is it open kate editor now?
<flaccid> coz it won't matter after its gone, but yeah
<atidem> ciao
<MartYanu> I'm lost..
<ryks> yap
<ryks> im in
<MartYanu> the windows installation setup will see the Kubuntu partions?
<ryks> surces.lis
<flaccid> MartYanu: you havnt expalined what your plan is
<ryks> kate
<ryks> like that?
<aldin> flacid krfb works great
<MartYanu> I want to remove just Kubuntu
<ryks> aldin?
<flaccid> !info krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 928 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<MartYanu> to leave all my files there I mean (windows files0
<flaccid> aldin: i'll try it at work. its optional
<richardh_> Hi, anyone happen to have a Suspend to RAM issue with a usb_storage module?
<aldin> ryks: ok now select all of that text and copy/paste it in pasttebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<flaccid> MartYanu: then why did you mention windows installation setup?
<MartYanu> I mean I just want to remove Kubuntu, and things to be like before installation
<flaccid> aldin: krfb is kde not kubuntu, so need to get the project to embrace it..
<ryks> aldin yap is open called sources.lis
<flaccid> MartYanu: delete the kubuntu partitions from windows or livecd
<MartYanu> from windows? how?
<MartYanu> partition magic?
<flaccid> MartYanu: i dont' know i dont' use windows. it doesn't do it native, but something can do it
<ryks> don t have eny text here
<flaccid> yeah partitionmagic can
<ryks> sources.lis?
<aldin> ryks: sources.list
<ryks> aldin thz man for intention but is a fukin job to install a software...........
<ryks> in linux
<aldin> ryks: no! i think u dont listen carefully
<ryks> yes
<flaccid> ryks: what can't you install?
<aldin> ryks: this is so easy it needs 10 secunds!
<ryks> tell me
<ryks> if is so easy
<ryks> you know in windows just 2 clicks
<flaccid> this is not windows, ryks
<aldin> ryks: here the same
<ryks> yes
<flaccid> ryks: i ask you again. wtf are you trying to install?
<ryks> but no support from developers
<aldin> flaccid: he doesnt listen i am here half hour
<flaccid> ryks: thats because they are busy developing for you
<aldin> ryks: stop the windows subject
<MartYanu> I found *:SWAPSPACE2 Error:1 ; PartType: Linux Swap
<flaccid> aldin: yeah i noticed, its pretty damn annoying
<ryks> k
<ryks> i ma trying man
<flaccid> MartYanu: delete all the ones you know are not windows. so linux and swap at least
<aldin> ryks: ok look!!
<ryks> good intention i have to leasen
<flaccid> aldin: whats he trying to install?
<aldin> he needs repos!
<ryks> a stupid prg called xine
<flaccid> for what??????????????????
<flaccid> fuck how many times do i have to ask stuff here sometimes :)
<aldin> main universe multiverse restricted
<flaccid> for what???????????????????????????????/
<aldin> everybody stop for a minute ok?
<flaccid> what package does he want to install
<flaccid> its a simple question
<aldin> flaccid: mp3
<aldin> ryks: ?
<flaccid> !info mp3
<ubotu> Package mp3 does not exist in feisty
<ryks> i think i grab my gun and shoot the fukin comp
<flaccid> there is no package called mp3
<MartYanu> ryks, same here bro, hahaha
<ryks> nop
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryks> nada amigo
<flaccid> ryks: please read the above and stop flooding the channel!!!
<MartYanu> I think I'll blow my head off
<aldin> ryks: Kmenu->System->Adept Manager!
<flaccid> i think i just did
<sonoftheclayr> !language | flaccid ryks
<ubotu> flaccid ryks: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crazy_bus> Is it possible to burn any video file to a video dvd in k3b?  Or do I need another program?
<flaccid> sonoftheclayr: yeah f*n whatever
<ryks> i am in
<ryks> administrator adept
<aldin> ryks: what u see now (if u are in) describe it
<flaccid> ryks: like i said read and stop msging the channel.
<mefisto__> can someone remind me how to blacklist one of my soundcards?
<ryks> a big list
<aldin> ryks: ok, great
<ryks> so my kubuntu is in romanian leanguage
<MartYanu> flaccid, is there any other distro that is more easier and that I can configure pppoe auto? and good?
<aldin> now point mouse to Adept (in that window)
<ryks> not in english
<aldin> MartYanu: sudo pppoeconf does the job for cable/adsl
<ryks> so have a big list
<MartYanu> well, it doesn't work man!!!
<flaccid> MartYanu: probably. i use pc-bsd, but i havnt checked out its out of the box PPPoE support so i can't recommend it in that respect
<cps1966> wow so many ppl
<flaccid> MartYanu: and as for linux pppoeconf is going to be the same on any linux distro...
<ryks> with tipe/url/distribution...
<ryks> and so on
<flaccid> aldin: hehe it does the job if it works. it didn't work for me either, so i set up a freebsd gateway insead!
<aldin> ryks: ok
<mefisto__> can someone remind me how to blacklist one of my soundcards?
<flaccid> please don't repeat mefisto__
<aldin> ryks: what are the names of menu items
<aldin> ryks: that u see
<ryks> there are two ways
<ryks> visibile
<flaccid> mefisto__: i don't know myself. but google returns a lot about the subject
<ryks> and transparent
<cps1966> !balcklist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balcklist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MartYanu> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<MartYanu> :P
<flaccid> mefisto__: maybe you are referring to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<aldin> ryks: let me send u screenshot
<ryks> k
<flaccid> mefisto__: eg. blacklist snd_maestro3
<ryks> how?
<mefisto__> flaccid: I think that's what I wanted, thanks
<flaccid> oh dang ubotu already said
<flaccid> nice one MartYanu
<ryks> in mail?
<ryks> or what?
<aldin> ryks: http://www.slibe.com/image/fb8d8444-adept/
<MartYanu> thanks :o)
<MartYanu> I get errors reading the partitions
<ryks> aha
<ryks> like that
<MartYanu> because the one of the linux partition has invalid characters
<MartYanu> damn
<ryks> aldin
<ryks> the same
<flaccid> MartYanu: live cd and use qtparted is best :)
<bonaldo2000> Does anyone of you know why I cant select qt as my theme for gtk applications in kubuntu? If I select it it just doesnt remember the setting and "jumps" back to the default which is using my kde theme...
<MartYanu> live cd?
<aldin> ryks: i klik on adept the first item on menu
<flaccid> MartYanu: thats what i said
<ryks> aha
<MartYanu> what's that? :o)
<flaccid> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<MartYanu> I don't have that
<ryks> aldin medal of honour for you
<ryks> too good person
<ryks> but i give up
<ryks> thz a loot
<ryks> :)
<aldin> ryks: do as i do kilk on that u will get this http://www.slibe.com/image/98ce9866-adept2/
<MartYanu> isn't there any way to remove these partitions manually?
<aldin> ryks: come on man speed up !
<flaccid> MartYanu: that is manual
<aldin> ryks: ?
<aldin> ryks: check those repos and
<ryks> aldin medal of honour for you
<flaccid> you can do it without it, but you have to unmount the root partition and a few other things. not something i would like to help you with
<ryks> thz a loot
<ryks> good person
<aldin> ryks: ok
<ryks> k
<ryks> :)
<aldin> ryks: u are one step to do this riht
<flaccid> ryks: so can you stop flooding now?
<ryks> hehe
<ryks> flaccid?
<MartYanu> LOL
<MartYanu> haha
<ryks> you know is isn t working well the server
<ryks> so
<flaccid> yes. stop messaging all the time please there is no reason. you can put thigns on one big line like this instead 1 word each on 5 lines..
<ryks> i cant flood well
<ryks> :)
* flaccid grrrrrs at ryks
<aldin> ryks: will u continue or what?
<ryks> yap
<ryks> a promise
<ryks> in the future with linux
<MartYanu> omg............................
<flaccid> stop it ryks
<aldin> i am out
<ryks> k
<flaccid> for 5 minutes. is that too much to ask?
<ryks> bye friend
<aldin> see you guys
<flaccid> cya aldin
<tatters> I use TV-out as a single monitor, I have my desktop set to 800x600 , when I open application such as kmymoney the form opens to the right cut in half, if I drag it to the centre the bottom of the form is stretched beyond my TV border making it impossible  to  click apply/cancel etc , any way I can fore KDE apps o position themselves correctly?
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me of some software to burn video dvds.  I tried devede but it for some reason only used half of the dvd everytime I used it
<MartYanu> oh myyy my god!
<flaccid> tatters: you could right click window title bar and goto special window settings and make it remember the position etc.
<ryks> dont like it just quit!!!!!!!!!!hehe
<ryks> martyanu
<MartYanu> LOL
<MartYanu> I cannot format all my PC
<MartYanu> I have very, I mean VERY important data on it lol
<ryks> xxx files?
<flaccid> i don't think anyone suggested to format your hard disk
<MartYanu> I've read that on dozens forums
<ryks> just back up first ..........
<MartYanu> no ryks, court files.
<ryks> to dvd
<flaccid> MartYanu: its a forum, anyone could post and say that. i woudlnt trust half of what is on forums
<MartYanu> I don't have DVD-RW
<ryks> too bad man
<ryks> to other hdd
<tatters> flaccid: thnx, I will try that but the main problem is the form still shows to large for screen and It will not allow me to resize its hieght any way to fix that?
<flaccid> MartYanu: you could find someonebody like in ##linux who will help you do it without booting from a dif medium. i dont wanna help you because i aint done it for ages and don't wanna stuff anything up on your disk
<flaccid> tatters: don't know. ask in #kde
<MartYanu> oh
<tatters> Will do
<flaccid> MartYanu: you might have a cd you can boot with where you can go to its installer, but just use the partitioning program to remove the parts and then just dont install
<flaccid> MartYanu: this might be a good technique as well: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/remove-linux-partitions.html
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me configure my graphics card in kubuntu?
<mrcreativity> its a gf 6600gt
<mrcreativity> i have tried the packages in the adept installer
<mrcreativity> and kubuntu has crashed time and time again
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me
<flaccid> if i must :p
<flaccid> is this nvidia or at
<flaccid> ati
<mrcreativity> flaccid: hi again.
<flaccid> hi
<mrcreativity> flaccid: nvidia
<flaccid> are you doing the binary or open driver?
<mrcreativity> i looked at the links people sent me, but none of them were helpful at all
<mrcreativity> im doing the binary from the ubuntu repositories
<flaccid> thats funny because those links usually enable people to use their drivers
<flaccid> and what is the problem
<mrcreativity> after i install the driver and then restart, the screen is all messed up
<flaccid> did you check the X log?
<mrcreativity> i cant...nothing comes up
<mrcreativity> just the splash screen and them boom...a garbled screen with funkky patterns and colors
<flaccid> you can by going to ctrl+alt+f1 and logging in there
<mrcreativity> the log in screen doesnt show
<flaccid> if you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log i'm happy to look further
<flaccid> without further information can't do anything
<mrcreativity> so i should start up in recovery mode
<mrcreativity> but that goes to root...
<flaccid> thats single user mode
<mrcreativity> i just reinstalled kubuntu and am downloading drivers from nvidia
<flaccid> yes you've said this already
<Alarm-> hello. i own an nvidia mx440 vga, and tried to install the drivers as listed in that link: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy (method 1) . somehow, neither do i see the nvidia logo, neither do i see the nvidia shortcut in the menu list for the settings. nor doesnt glxinfo or glxgear appear something . where could i find an appropriate nvidia driver installation
<flaccid> on no
<mrcreativity> flaccid: im downloading drivers from the nvidia site as we speak
<Toyd> maybe Linux is a conspiracy started by Bill Gates to keep the clueful off Windows? (refers to Ira Levin's 'This Perfect Day', if you'll read dat!)
<sixty_mls> mrcreativity: have you used envy (http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html) worked great for me.  Simple to setup.
<flaccid> mrcreativity: i dont see how that will help, but ok
<mrcreativity> u dont think that will help?
<se7en> sixty_mls: will that work on feisty
<flaccid> no i don't
<mrcreativity> oh...
<mrcreativity> if i get that messed up screen again, i should start in recovery mode?
<sixty_mls> hmm....should do (although I'm still on edgy).  I think an unstable version was released for feisty
<flaccid> mrcreativity: do you listen>
<Alarm-> anyone at least telling me what does the: kdesu kate /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop exactly do ?
<flaccid> [2007-04-25 20:17]  <flaccid> if you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log i'm happy to look further
<mrcreativity> im sorry...did i miss somehting
<mrcreativity> but the thing is, i just reinstalled kubuntu...
<mrcreativity> i havent installed the drivers yet
<flaccid> so
<flaccid> is what you are saying is that you can't get the files to a pastebin?
<mrcreativity> no that i can do...
<flaccid> then what is the problem
<mrcreativity> but its a fresh install, how can u tell whats wrong
<alexicon> anyone here use gnome? [i know i should probably go to #ubuntu, but i dont like the chan as much...]  my time is all sorts of wrong, and when i right click there is no adjust date and time option there *_*
<flaccid> are you telling me you have problems, but you don't even have the drivers yet
<flaccid> mrcreativity: like i said by checking the log
<mrcreativity> i have the problem everytime i install the driver...
<mrcreativity> i just did a clean install of kubuntu
<mrcreativity> but i havent installed the driver yet
<mrcreativity> are u with me?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> why do you think im asking for the log and the configuration?
<mrcreativity> alright
<flaccid> just for fun?
<mrcreativity> one sec
<alexicon> good book that
<alexicon> !system clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> mrcreativity: if this xorg.conf makes our new install fuzzy like you say. i'll see if there is problem and get it to work with vesa driver until you install the prop. drivers.
<alexicon> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ntpdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ntpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> i'll get ntp then...
<alexicon> not that it works on my desktop...
<flaccid> yeah pretty much
<flaccid> you usually need to configure ntp.conf a bit
<flaccid> ntpdate is quite handy i recommend looking up that
<alexicon> gnome has an interface to let you pick which server to use
<alexicon> and your time zone
<flaccid> so does kde
<alexicon> but it still doesnt seem to update it nearly enough
<alexicon> my clock is always out
<flaccid> yeah i don't believe ntp works very well on ubuntu. its not reliable at all.
<flaccid> i know its not the ntp servers, coz ive had to fix it many tiems
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> ive setup a lot of ntp stuff on solaris
<alexicon> but at home it never seems to work as well
<flaccid> yeah i think its on of those ubuntu sux things imo
<alexicon> im just a bit confused as to why gnome on my desktop has the option to adjust the time, ut on my laptop i dont seem to be able to change the time
<alexicon> looks like my desktop has this process time-admin. but i dunno what package that comes from
<flaccid> i guess you could ask that in #gnome or #ubuntu maybe the ntp stuff installed on the system is dif or dif config somehow
<flaccid> !find time-admin
<flaccid> i aint heard of that before
<alexicon> ok
<ubotu> File time-admin found in gnome-system-tools, xubuntu-system-tools
<alexicon> ah
<alexicon> nice
<flaccid> kde does have it in "adjust date and time"
<alexicon> yeah
<flaccid> kde-clock
<alexicon> ive been doing a lot of gtk/gstreamer dev so i switched to gnome for now
<alexicon> god get me through this final year...
<flaccid> but it doesn't work for me at work - can't contact ntp servers - and there is no reason why it can't
<alexicon> yeah same, my ntp auto update doesnt work
<alexicon> but the once off ntp update does sync
<flaccid> its stuff like this that imo opinion is unacceptable considering the age of ubuntu
<flaccid> yep same as me. a lot of this kind of stuff exists, sometimes in bug reports too, sometimes off the planet
<alexicon> yeah
<flaccid> its just a shame the new major release comes out and stuff like this still exists
<mrcreativity> flaccid: please hang on, for some reason the pastebins im trying arent responding
<alexicon> yeah youd really thing ntp would be standard in the install.. its so small and simple, but incredibly useful
<flaccid> !find ntp
<ubotu> Found: ntp, ntp-doc, ntp-simple, ntpdate, cyrus-nntpd-2.2 (and 10 others)
<flaccid> !info ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 319 kB, installed size 856 kB
<alexicon> hrm is fiesty officially out now?
<flaccid> alexicon: does kubuntu ship with out of the box ntp, it doesn't ?
* alexicon is a bit behind 
<flaccid> yep
<alexicon> flaccid: i woulda thought, but i justchecked my laptop and it wasnt there @_@
<alexicon> kubuntu edgy im running on both machines
<flaccid> alexicon: its a bit ridiculous considering its a full fledged graphical desktop
<alexicon> yeah heh
<alexicon> maybe it comes with fiesty tho
<flaccid> cant fit in a small daemon heh
<alexicon> lol
<pollyo> Hello
<alexicon> ewww... ive only got like 650mb left on / on my laptop...
* alexicon feels a partition migration coming on... -_-
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with setting up password protection in apache2?  I want to create a directory under my public_html that is password protected.
<pollyo> I think I have to setup a .htpasswd file.
<mrcreativity> flaccid: please wait. for some reason i cant seem to use pastebin
<flaccid> pollyo: its in the apache manual
<flaccid> mrcreativity: np
<pollyo> flaccid: Just found it.
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> basic or digest, your choice :)
<alexicon> !info libao-ruby
<ubotu> libao-ruby: cross-platform audio output library bindings for Ruby. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<flaccid> sick
<flaccid> do you think ruby is slow, alexicon?
<mrcreativity> how do i close xserver?
<flaccid> or is it the way of the future heh
<alexicon> lol yeah, but its so fun to write :D
<flaccid> mrcreativity: close x server?
<mrcreativity> yeah,
<alexicon> its more fun than java...
<alexicon> if i had to do this project in java i woulda jumped out my window months ago
<flaccid> alexicon: i don't like the syntax but maybe i just need to tell myself to like it
<alexicon> :o
<mrcreativity> i get this msg when i try to install the nvidia drivers i downloaded that xserver is running...i need to exit
<alexicon> i love the syntax
<alexicon> and i love ruby documentation, best tech reading since.. EVER! lol
<flaccid> mrcreativity: you downloaded direct from the site instead of following the binarydriver howto ?
<flaccid> alexicon: hmm ok, i'll have to try to get into it then
<mrcreativity> i tried that remember
<flaccid> no i don't
<flaccid> you can do a /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<flaccid> that might be suffice
<mrcreativity> thats when my screen was getting messed up
<pucko-> hello. is there a guide for installing beryl/compiz on kubuntu feisty somwhere?
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alexicon> yes many pucko-
<flaccid> !compiz > pucko-
<markelhas> hi ppl i've just update my kubuntu to 7.04 and now it's very slow and with some freezes, any tips!?
<alexicon> hrmm lemme try and find the guide i liked
<pucko-> ok. one more question then. does it work the same in ubuntu and kubuntu? I mean, can I use a guide for ubuntu on kubuntu?
<alexicon> pucko-: i used this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<alexicon> yea pucko- its the same
<pucko-> ok.
<alexicon> you using nvidia or ati pucko-?
<sakyamuni> mark, you could always tweak your xorg settings
<markelhas> when i try to start any app it takes  alot a the system freezes!!!
<sakyamuni> was it a clean install? or an upgrade
<markelhas> i've try the both, clean an upgrade and the result is the same
<markelhas> sakyamuni: i've installed 6.10 ans then upgrade
<sakyamuni> what machine are you running it on?
<markelhas> sakyamuni: laptop asus m3n
<jbrockmeier> I have what's probably a simple question -- how does one enable desktop effects in Kubuntu?
<sakyamuni> whats the graphics card/chip for that?
<markelhas> sakyamuni: hummm don't now. can i check it?
<alexicon> jbrockmeier: which desktop effects? you mean the cube and transparency?
<jbrockmeier> alexicon: yes, but more basically how to enable compiz in KDE
<sakyamuni> id google your model number and find out from a vender if you dont have the paperwork
<flaccid> !compiz > jbrockmeier
<alexicon> beryl is used much more than compiz no jbrockmeier
<alexicon> more active development i find
<jbrockmeier> alexicon: I have the kde packages installed, compiz works fine with GNOME, but I'd rather run KDE
<sakyamuni> once you have that id check an ubuntu forum
<markelhas> sakyamuni: CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz stepping 05
<flaccid> sakyamuni: you can use lshw or lspci as well to find out the video card or other hardware
<sakyamuni> searching for that model, theyre are bound to be other users with the same setup
<flaccid> jbrockmeier: goto #ubuntu-effects
<alexicon> if you already have compiz working in gnome, i dont see why it wouldnt work for kde
<markelhas> i've to set nolapic and noapic to boot
<alexicon> might have to execute some compiz manager thing... dunno
<sakyamuni> flaccid, but that will tell you the drivers, not the hardware itself i thought, if your driver doesnt match your hardware you wont know for sure
<markelhas> because if not it reebots when starting
<jbrockmeier> alexicon: right -- that's what I'm trying to find.
<flaccid> sakyamuni: no itsnot drivers. it lists the hardware labels
<alexicon> yeah best ask the effects people, they should know
<jbrockmeier> I've been through the prefs and don't see a "desktop effects" or anything
<jbrockmeier> alexicon: alrighty
<jbrockmeier> thanks
<sakyamuni> ok flaccid, my mistake
<flaccid> sakyamuni: it tells you the hardware itself
<jbrockmeier> thanks flaccid
<sakyamuni> thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> compiz and beryl are not part of kubuntu . will probably be one day when they are stable
<sakyamuni> beryl has step by step instructions on their site
<sakyamuni> it doesnt work too well on my graphics card though
<sakyamuni> older computer
<markelhas> i don't now what to do to solve this low performance :(
<sakyamuni> first find out what graphics chip your using
<markelhas> it's intel
<sakyamuni> which one
<markelhas> Intel 855GM / ICH4-M
<markelhas> Integrated Intel 82855GM graphics controller with up to 64MB of shared
<markelhas> it's a centrino
<flaccid> markelhas: have you checked top or ksysguard to see if something is hogging cpu usage?
<markelhas> http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/asus-centrino/
<markelhas> flaccid: in top or ksysguard seamens everything ok
<sakyamuni> is your direct rendering working?
<flaccid> markelhas: im on an asus w1000na at the moment. its not on kubuntu but kubuntu is usually on it and it works.
<flaccid> markelhas: must be video related. which driver is being used
<sakyamuni> Try glxinfo |grep direct to see if direct rendering is enabled.
<markelhas> flaccid: don't now
<flaccid> ah well
<markelhas> sakyamuni: direct rendering: Yes
<flaccid> pastebin your xorg.conf
<markelhas> flaccid: where is the xorg.conf
<sakyamuni> it should be in your etc folder
<sakyamuni> under x11
<flaccid> hey they don't even mention my notebook in that asus centrino page. heh they never do yet its the best
<markelhas> ok found it
<markelhas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<markelhas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17571/
<cps1966> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> markelhas: you have intel video card, not ati or nvidia?
<markelhas> the first time that i installed kubuntu
<leleobhz> hello all
<markelhas> flaccid: yap intel
<leleobhz> someone can pair bluetooth devices in kubuntu?
<leleobhz> because i can be discovered and pairing arent asking me the pin
<flaccid> markelhas: maybe you need that i855 centrino video thing
<flaccid> !find i855
<ubotu> Found: i855-crt
<flaccid> !info i855-crt
<ubotu> i855-crt: i855 TV Out switching. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386)
<flaccid> hmm not sure sorry
<markelhas> the first time that i installed kubuntu 6.06 i've a performance problem due to use partition magic to create partition. But in the channel someone told me to use the partition tool that was in the live cd and it works. But now the i've used it and the slow performance is there.
<flaccid> markelhas: id look for other xorg.conf people use in google for your video card / driver the i810
<flaccid> um maybe partition magic did screw something when you use it
<markelhas> flaccid: nop because everything was working with 6.10, but now with 7.04 not
<flaccid> so
<flaccid> you still used partitionmagic
<markelhas> flaccid: not anymore, used the partition tool that was in livecd
<flaccid> yes not anymore
<flaccid> but you did in the past the same disk
<flaccid> goto #xorg and ask for advice
<markelhas> flaccid: yes i did
<flaccid> ok
<markelhas> flaccid: ok thnks
<flaccid> i dont think i can help further
<leleobhz> noone with bluetooth here?
<richardh_> Anyone have problems suspending to RAM or Disk?
<fssssssssssh> yes
<fssssssssssh> i have a fix
<fssssssssssh> but its still taking too long
<fssssssssssh> do you have nvidia oder ati richardh_ ?
<pucko-> oh sweet. beryl wasn't hard at all to get working. what a surprise.
<fssssssssssh> :)
<markelhas> flaccid: in top the Command Xorg got 95% of CPU
<flaccid> swee pucko- i might try it then one day
<flaccid> markelhas: there is your problem :) check the X log to see what might be doing this
<flaccid> also disable DRI for now to see if that is the problem
<balu> Hey guys, how to enable nvidia on Feisty (Kubuntu?) I don't have "System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager" as the Wiki suggests... Do I have to install it manually?
<markelhas> flaccid: when i try to open something Xorg to 95%
<markelhas> flaccid: can u help me with that, how can i disable DRI?
<flaccid> comment it out of xorg.conf
<flaccid> the last section
<markelhas> flaccid: ok
<flaccid> you can also try commenting out glx for the time being for testing
<flaccid> but checking logs is important. so is nagging people in #xorg again :)
<markelhas> flaccid: no one helping there :(
<flaccid> correction. no one helping there atm :)
<markelhas> flaccid: lol yap sorry
<flaccid> hehe
<cps1966> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<markelhas> flaccid: so, can i reload xorg.conf without rebooting?
<flaccid> markelhas: yeah logout to kdm. then select restart X server
<cps1966> !Medibuntu repository
<Eyeless> how do i make firefox use mplayer-plugin instead of the useless default gnome-mediaplayer?
<Eyeless> that would be totem
<Eyeless> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<cps1966> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Eyeless> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Eyeless> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<{Black_Devil}> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<{Black_Devil}> !kdewallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<{Black_Devil}> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<{Black_Devil}> !Konversation
<{Black_Devil}> !Konversation
<{Black_Devil}> !Konversation
<{Black_Devil}> !Konversation
<{Black_Devil}> !konversation
<cps1966> gofish
<skyion> !hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypherdelic> <cypherdelic> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<cypherdelic>    kdelibs: Hngt ab: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14+2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<cypherdelic>  E: Kaputte Pakete
<cypherdelic>  where is 3.5.6-0ubuntu14+2
<cypherdelic>  i updated my sources.list
<cypherdelic>  there is no +2 on Main Server neither on German Server
<markelhas> flaccid: hei the Xorg keep at 95%
<flaccid> anyone know how to open a media file in konqueror via smb:/ and stream it instead of having to d/l the whole movie first before playing?
<jmv> flaccid: use smb4k and mount shares
<flaccid> markelhas: so im assuming you checked the log and nothing sus is there
* jmv hates DC++ as it is stupid protocol and there're no good DC++ clients for Linux
<markelhas> flaccid: i've changed the xorg.conf file and restart the X and very very slow
<flaccid> jmv: i already use smb4k, i don't want to mount anything, i want to stream it like windows does
<markelhas> flaccid: i think i've check the right log :P
<flaccid> markelhas: what did you check
<cypherdelic> please help
<leleobhz> 3~argh
<flaccid> !ask > cypherdelic
<flaccid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<markelhas> flaccid: the boot log!
<flaccid> markelhas: it doesn't log there. see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<markelhas> flaccid: and dmesg also
<jmv> flaccid: there's no other way
<cypherdelic> !ask kdelibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kdelibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypherdelic>  <cypherdelic> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<cypherdelic>     kdelibs: Hngt ab: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14+2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<cypherdelic>   E: Kaputte Pakete
<cypherdelic>   where is 3.5.6-0ubuntu14+2
<cypherdelic>   i updated my sources.list
<cypherdelic>   there is no +2 on Main Server neither on German Server
<cypherdelic> please help
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> jmv: i think some media players can do it, otherwise its a limitation of kde and windows beats linux hands down here! ?
<giaso> hi all
<NiceGuyUK> !ninan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ninan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> bummer
<markelhas> flaccid: to many strange things in that log, don't no if there are errors or not!
<TooMuchBeer> does having Kubuntu running on an install that also has the gnome-desktop metapackage installed cause many problems under the native KDE desktop ?
<giaso> i need some basic help with feisty
<markelhas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> markelhas: pastebin it
<flaccid> TooMuchBeer: no problems
<flaccid> !ask > giaso
<TooMuchBeer> flaccid: hmmm, ok, there goes one theory of mine :-/
<giaso> every first time i log into kde, starkde is extremely slow, if I stop it and re-login it works as it should
<flaccid> TooMuchBeer: whats the problem?
<markelhas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17582/
<giaso> is there any way to debug or get a log from startkde?
<markelhas> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17582/
<hans_> Has anyone had any troubling booting the kubuntu feisty cd? Mine stops at different times during the loading of the linux kernel on my laptop
<TooMuchBeer> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooMuchBeer> !no_apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no_apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooMuchBeer> bummer again
<obsethryl> a trivial question, how well rooted is kde rooted into kubuntu? Are there any issues that deserve special mention in this last release?
<TooMuchBeer> hans_ : I can't remember the exactg option, but there's a boot option something like "noAPIC" that helps on laptops.  Google will help find the correct syntax ?
<flaccid> obsethryl: only what is on the release notes
<flaccid> TooMuchBeer: no acpi is on google yes
<hans_> TooMuchBeer: Ok thanks
<obsethryl> flaccid: thanks, are there any links to find out more about KDE and ubuntu and the relative "politics" of it? I see in kdedevelopers blog that there are people who work in the kde team and for kubuntu as well, but there is some net contrast in views regarding the overall experience...
<cps1966> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obsethryl> I would very much appreciate any input on this
<flaccid> obsethryl: that talk will be all over the net. just keep googling!
<flaccid> obsethryl: heh or join their mailing lists and other things to get into it
<obsethryl> flaccid: kind of difficult to separate the static i am afraid, there are some overzealous people on both sides
<hans_> nopaic and noacpi is two different things?
<obsethryl> flaccid: thanks for the reply nonetheless
<flaccid> obsethryl: i am not sure what you are trying to find out or conclude. its an open community
<flaccid> the static?
<flaccid> just remember that only when its at a proof of concept level do generalisations against something eg. a distro are valid
<Edulix> hi
<obsethryl> flaccid: kubuntu is good, kubuntu is bad, cool / uncool. I am trying to find out how much effort is likely to continue to be put in kubuntu development regarding KDE, given that the main mommy distro is doing all things alla gnome.
<Edulix> how can achieve in a directory that new files inside it are getting always rw-rw-r-- permissions by default?
<obsethryl> flaccid: google contains too much 1 vs 2 things and i thought of directly asking in here and #kde
<Edulix> now they are getting rw-r--r-- which is anoying
<hans_> obsethryl: It is my experience that whatever fancy thing ubuntu brags about kubuntu will have it 1 or 2 version later
<hans_> I like Ubuntu and dislike Kubuntu but like kde and dislike Gnome...
<von> hello
<obsethryl> hans_: i know, i prefer KDE myself a lot; right now i am on debian btw
<flaccid> obsethryl: ubuntu is like the most popular linux disto in the world atm. kubuntu doesn't develop kde, KDE develops KDE.. so im not sure what you mean.
<cps1966> hans_:  maybe you should give sabayon a try
<hans_> cps1966: ?
<von> Does someone know well KDE????
<cps1966> gentoo at its best
<giaso> why von?
<obsethryl> flaccid: integration of KDE within kubuntu; jriddel is a kubuntu developer developing for kde as well. I am trying to figure out if kubuntu is not only existing for getting the attention of average kde users or it is a project that is to have better luck in the future as well, nothing more
<von> giaso: cause i've an error when i launch kde applications
<markelhas> flaccid: did u check the log !?
<flaccid> obsethryl: you still don't make sence
<flaccid> sense
<obsethryl> flaccid: every distro has issues with QA over big projects like KDE the ones that have less win; that said i am in the process of testing kubuntu
<giaso> von: what kind of error?
<flaccid> obsethryl: kde is packaged
<Assimilator> hello
<von> X Error: BadDevice,invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<obsethryl> flaccid: yes, but that does not mean by default that everything is done flawlessly, take for example issues stated in kdedevelopers blog from KDE people regarding gentoo packaging of the KDE desktop + all its affiliated apps
<flaccid> well im still not sure what sort of conclusion you are trying to get to. there is a lack of quality assurance in the linux world. i havnt seen a distro that has a quality process...
<Assimilator> how do I get compiz to work in kubuntu-desktop ?
<giaso> von: looks like some xorg configuration error
<icecruncher> just a quick question, how do you copy a directory with cp?
<TooMuchBeer> flaccid: Xandros has just passed LSB certification
<giaso> cp -a
<icecruncher> thanks
<von> giaso : I know I've strange stuff in it
<flaccid> obsethryl: in that respect, you need only look at kubuntu bugs on launchpad and do the deduction from there. ubuntu is a cutting edge distro so its not stable like debian or something
<roadfish> von: you can also ask the #kde gurus if the #kubuntu gurus can't help. Or even ask on #xorg.
<von> giaso : but if i remove them X doesnt work
<flaccid> TooMuchBeer: what is lsb certification?
<obsethryl> flaccid: there are, some tend to be extremist in it and result in slow releases, others in midway others non at all. I am just trying to find out how good is QA in the case of kubuntu and if there are any complaints about it. I am only doing field research through personal testing and asking in here :)
<TooMuchBeer> Linux Standards Base
<flaccid> markelhas: looking now
<llutz> hi
<giaso> von: try reconfiguring xorg-server
<obsethryl> anyway, i appreciate the time taken to respond from all people, thank you.
<von> giaso do you know what wacom input device is?
<flaccid> obsethryl: which distros have it? well in terms of quality assurance, i think ubuntu sux bad, and i've been telling them that for a long time now.
<s-toned> I'm not conscious of anything I've probably have done, but, most of the fonts (KDE-programs, xchat, sylpheed,...) are very small now, and OpenOffice.org has huge fonts (user interface). What could be the cause for this?
<david_> salut a tous
<obsethryl> flaccid: debian has good QA, so does centos/redhat
<obsethryl> i cannot say which has what in which best of ways since it would be impartial
<giaso> von: graphics tablet, you can safely remove it if you don't have any
<giaso> von: and remove wacom packages too
<obsethryl> i am only peeping into this (k)ubuntu thing and trying to figure out if it is worth a switch or something
<von> giaso : I did it but X wasn't working anymore
<senser> ] -[i
<flaccid> obsethryl: yes and you just need to remember that kubuntu shares the same repos as all the other ubuntus........
<icecruncher> another quick question, is there a program very simmilar to mx dreamweaver, if not, what is the closest?
<roadfish> von/giaso: I'm getting this "BadDevice" error too. I too tried removing those wacom lines and KDE wouldn't restart. I don't have a tablet.
<flaccid> !baddevice > roadfish
<senser> anyone has solution for freezing usb mouse on a laptop ??
<giaso> von: is thery any other input device except for wacom, you need at least a mouse
<obsethryl> icecruncher: nvu or you could also  try aptana as a plugin for eclipse. quanta+ is another good choice but a bit far from dreamweaver style
<TooMuchBeer> icecruncher: Quanta Plus, Bluefish are good web editors.  I've not used Dreamweaver but those two cover most common needs
<von> giaso : sure i ve mouse and keyboard
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> thanks
<giaso> von: in xorg.conf i mean
<von> giaso : me too
<senser> anyone has solution for freezing usb mouse on a laptop ??
<MuJ> try starting with irqpoll kernel option?
<senser> Muj - me ??
<roadfish> von: did you check this?
<roadfish> !baddevice > von
<MuJ> senser: yes, you
<giaso> von: you should debug xorg log to see why it doesn't work without wacom config
<senser> what irqpoll does ???
<MuJ> senser: at least I need that to my usb devices to work, dunno why :|
<giaso> von: and look for lines starting containig error string 'EE'
<jrh3k5> Aaaaaargh.
<von> giaso : what's the name of the x log file
<jrh3k5> Upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 has broken my sound.
<flaccid> markelhas: i can't see any problems. does it keep logging as its doing 9*% cpu ?
<von> roadfish : not yet thx!
<giaso> von: /var/log/Xorg*
<markelhas> flaccid: every time that i start any app
<giaso> have to go now, bye all
<von> giaso : thx I'll try and come back later
<Alarm> hello, is there any application to keep a small database of my dvd and cd disks ?
<jrh3k5> Does anyone have a link to a good repository of possible solutions to Kubuntu 7.04 killing my sound when it worked fine under 6.10?
<MuJ> Alarm: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12426
<Alarm> okie
<MuJ> there might be others on the kde-apps.org so have a look :)
<flaccid> markelhas: was that in the log you pasted?
<markelhas> flaccid: i can see it in a console with top
<Kubuntu> How do you install American Army with apt-get install?
<flaccid> im talking about the log
<flaccid> not cpu usage
<Alarm> and now a difficult question. i did something (i cant remember what, or if my system did that on its own) . and instead of having one entrty in the kmenu list of "System Settings" , System Settings is now a category in the menu list and look and feel , personal and such things that are as icons in the System settings, are now as menus also in the kmenu . how can i change that
<Kubuntu> And where can I find NVIDA drivers?
<markelhas> flaccid: not in the log
<flaccid> markelhas: i can't help any further
<roadfish> von: out of curiosity, do you have a touchpad on your keyboard? I have something called the "Cirque Input Center" but I haven't attached the touchpad.
<flaccid> !nvidia > Kubuntu
<markelhas> flaccid: ok thnks :(
<verduz> Where are the hosts.allow and hosts.deny in Kubuntu Feisty? I couldn't find them in /etc/
<crimsun> verduz: they're not created by default. If you want one/both, create it/them.
<verduz> crimsun: how do i create them? I have to simply create a text file with that name and the options i want?
<peer> I'm in the process of upgrading to feisty which is almost done. but now it wants to remove mozilla-mail which I'm using. What now?
<Alarm> and now a difficult question. i did something (i cant remember what, or if my system did that on its own) . and instead of having one entrty in the kmenu list of "System Settings" , System Settings is now a category in the menu list and look and feel , personal and such things that are as icons in the System settings, are now as menus also in the kmenu . how can i change that
<crimsun> verduz: yes, just follow standard hosts.{allow,deny} syntax
<peer> i wonder if i can safely have mozilla-mail removed without losing my mails, addressbook etc., but also what program to use then. can i reinstall mozilla-mail later? i'm a bit lost
<velle> Hi. I have a problem with all my video display apps (VLC and Kaffeine). It used to work, but now (I am not sure when it started) my computer totally crashes (The monitor starts turning on and off, and I cant even use ctrl alt delete) immediately when I try to play any kind of movie.
<dennister> ppl, i realize this may be slightly off-topic, but I'm looking for some advice on adsl modems
<Kubuntu> How do I install the NVIDA drivers, not for ubuntu (that guide asks me to use programs I don't have)?
<dennister> my provider was only selling ovislink modems 3 months ago, and my connection inexplicably just stops working pretty well everyday...now they're selling speedtouch modems too, but I don't know that throwing another $100 on a modem will improve anything if the line is the problem
<Alarm> whast the command that calls the "System Settings" window
<flaccid> thats how you do it Kubuntu substituting the programs with kde ones
<aldin> how to resize image.png to image.png (128x128) over console
<mcgregor> hello dudes
<dennister> the line provider is saying it was "a crappy connection" from the start
<Kubuntu> But the thing in the control panel isn't there, I have chosen witvh card I have, but the driver is still nv.
<mcgregor> i have a problem with running ktorrent
<mcgregor> can someone help me?
<flaccid> Kubuntu: edit xorg.conf manually and change it
<Kubuntu> I also have a problem with ktorrent, it crashes
<dennister> so do i...ever since the last update
<Kubuntu> Is the driver already on my computer?
<mcgregor> i don't what happened
<mcgregor> i don't know what happened
<LotusLantern> hi, I installed Kubuntu, but now I dont the root-password. What can I do?
<mcgregor> but after a few week when it was running great
<dennister> i mean, I hate going back to the hated rogers cable for my connection, what with their traffic-shaping, but at least it was reliable
<mcgregor> it crashed
<Kubuntu> Is all the NVIDA drivers installed with feisty?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> thats why you have to d/l
<dennister> my downloads are just sooooooo much faster without rogers (they're now shaping ALL encrypted traffic, too)
<flaccid> im off i've had enough tonight. cyas later
<Kubuntu> d/l?
<mcquaid> hello, i have a nvidia card that doesn't have hardware overall so no brightness,contrast adjustments when using xv for playback
<mcquaid> with mplayer opengl playback fixes this
<mcquaid> since i've switched to kde, i've been using kaffeine, which allows the selection of opengl for playback
<mcquaid> but brightness/contrast sliders still have no effect
<mcquaid> is there a reason/workaround for this?
<mcquaid> err hardware overlay i mean
<mcgregor> is there anyone from romania out there?
<von> roadfish : Thx for the links it works for me!!!!!!
<roadfish> von: works for me to ... actually, thank flaccid who gave the tip
<Kubuntu> Where do I get the nvida drivers?
<Timsen> on the nvidia web page
<Kubuntu> No easyer way?
<verduz> crimsum: I have created a hosts.deny file. I used kate in root mode and make a hosts.deny file containing "# /etc/hosts.deny" (without quotes) and in the line below "ALL:ALL" (without quotes). Have i make the right procedure?
<Kubuntu> gime a nice fps, pliiiiiiiiiz!
<roadfish> I'm having a screen refresh problem. Often in KPanel or in emacs-snapshot-gtk, extra junk from before-the-refresh is still being displayed.
<roadfish> how can I fix this screen refresh problem?
<Kubuntu> New screen?
<Kubuntu> Is there any good fps in kubuntu?
<Kubuntu> for*
<SkyblastAtWork> Kubuntu: Tremulous maybe
<TooMuchBeer> Kubuntu: some of the windows ones work too.  I have both Doom III and Return To Castle Wolfenstein working under Linux binaries
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install tremulous?
<SkyblastAtWork> Think so, it is in the repos
<verduz> crimsun: with the same procedure, i created an host.allow files containing "#/etc/hosts.allow", "#Allow localhost", "ALL : 127.0.0.1". Was that right?
<_4strO> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> verduz: that's the default (with the absence of /etc/hosts.allow)
<dennister> have the repos and servers calmed down after the rush post-19th? has anyone used the kvm yet?
<verduz> crimsum: ok, thanks
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: repos, and servers yes.  kvm, not yet
* TooMuchBeer remembers when KVM was a hardware widget to let you use two computers on one monitor :)
<hans_> what is kvm now?
<dennister> thx TooMuchBeer; I'm really wondering how the kvm will work...quite the idea to be able to install winblows from within Linux
<Alarm> and now a difficult question. i did something (i cant remember what, or if my system did that on its own) . and instead of having one entrty in the kmenu list of "System Settings" , System Settings is now a category in the menu list and look and feel , personal and such things that are as icons in the System settings, are now as menus also in the kmenu . how can i change that
<dennister> hans_: kernel virtual manager
<dennister> unfortunately i can't complete my migration 100%; I still need win sometimes
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: why would you want to break Linux like that ;-P
<dennister> for one thing: all the Canadian government sites won't work with Mozilla 2...only mozilla 1 with redhat and suse
<guglielf> hi, i need to install kdar but i can't find it in feisty rep...any idea?
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: lobby your local representative. Get better adoption of standards!
<dennister> so i had to use internet explorer...ewwwwwwwwww
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: (or use IEs4Linux to use IE under Linux)
<richardh_> anyone have any idea what why I can't suspend KDE because of the usb_storage module?
<TooMuchBeer> I have IE on my Kubuntu Laptop for web testing
<TooMuchBeer> richardh_: I suspect its related to mounting/unmounting devices "safely"
<hans_> Laptops and kubuntu arrgh
<dennister> TooMuchBeer: I'd have to lobby no less than 3 representatives for the 3 levels of government...and I already told the provincial people about the problems
<TooMuchBeer> hans_: this laptop has had Ubuntu/Kubuntu since the day I bought it, and never any problems - one day I must remember to sedn the Windows CDs back to the manufacturer for a refund :D
<roadfish> dennister: sometimes you can get sites working with Mozilla if Mozilla identifies itself as Internet Explorer.
<dennister> sorry, i should be more accurate: the sites work with Mozilla 2/Kubuntu; it's certain web tools on these sites, like revenue canada's epass/netfiling of taxes that don't
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: Well mine is an edgy gone feisty and won't hibernate, suspend, use camera or even boot the feisty cd
<dennister> roadfish: i'll have to try that
<Eruantalon_> I was just about to file a bug report
<richardh_> toomuchbeer: but the error message keeps appearing even after I've unmounted any usb device...
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: hmm, are they Java/JavaScript/Flash apps?
<nick_> #ubuntu-it
<TooMuchBeer> richardh_: what's the device and what's the error?
<dennister> probably...i'd have to check, and to check i'd have to go into the winblows drive
<Eruantalon_> Bugreporting just seems pointless in Ubuntu/Kubuntu. If you use the stable version you won't get the update for 6 months and if you use unstable your system is supposedly unstable and bugs are "allowed" to appear
<TooMuchBeer> Eruantalon_: we report bugs for the Karma ;-)
<Eruantalon_> :-)
<dennister> governments don't listen to techies' or citizens' complaints anyway...we've got a really nasty bunch in Ottawa now...very vindictive...are about to vote on a really horrible pro-DRM revision of the copyright laws
<LotusLantern> hi, I installed Kubuntu, but now I dont the root-password. What can I do?
<dennister> in the pockets of all the big ISP/media companies...harpers' conservatives make me want to puke
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: I know the ones you mean, some female politician in the payroll of the media companies.
<TooMuchBeer> LotusLantern: you don't need it. Anything you need to run as root, just put "sudo" in front of it and use your user password
<dennister> yes, her and others who'll have big input into the pro-drm laws
<darx> where can i disable the annoying sounds of kde?
<dennister> my old representative, in the area where I use to live, was the ndp leader, jack layton, and he alerted me to freeware for netfiling taxes: studio tax is great!
<dennister> now i don't have to pay $40 every year to the likes of quicktax, ufile, cantax... :)
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: I want freeware for *avoiding* taxes ;-)
<acemo> how do i remove the full screen logo at boot?
<jhutchins> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dennister> very cute TooMuchBeer
<mart81> why is the svn server so freak'n slllllllow...
<dennister> for all Canadians: StudioTax rocks!
<Eruantalon_> If my laptop won't boot with kubuntu feisty cd and I've tried noapic nolapic and acpi=off to no avail. My next step should be...?
<TooMuchBeer> Eruantalon_: does it get stuck at the same place every time?
<acemo> how do i remove the full screen logo at boot?
<darx> how can i disable sound notifications in kde.. i cant seem to find it?
<TooMuchBeer> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TooMuchBeer> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Mena> fiesty installation was very long bit i wait and its installed correctly
<Mena> with me
<Mena> but*
<TooMuchBeer> acemo: it's in that link above somewhere I think
<dennister> darx: type in "kcontrol" into a terminal, you'll find it there
<roadfish> dennister: it works in Linux?
<LotusLantern> TooMuchBeer: Thank you
<dennister> roadfish: sorry, StudioTax is windows, but like i said, you can't netfile anyway with kubuntu and mozilla 2
<LotusLantern> TooMuchBeer: but still I would like to know how to do that
<Mena> i hav a prblem here that i added the a repo for wine .9.35 and now i wont to change it to .9.33 bec it has a bug with an app so how can i do this
<darx> dennister: it doesn't seem to stick.. i diabled all sounds from notifications
<dennister> and that has nothinig to do with the tax software, it's the government application on their sites
<dennister> darx...yes, i had the same problem of it "not sticking" but I forget how i solved it...u may have to do it individually with each app
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: It gets stuck when I hit enter it manages to write "loading" but thats it. Expect sometimes it get to 74% loading linux kernel. And sometimes around 30%. But for the most time just the loading textg
<darx> dennister: hmm... thanks anyway
<darx> mute
<dennister> sorry...wish i could remember better
<TooMuchBeer> Eruantalon_: just a thought - did you try installing from an Edgy CD, then doing a dist-upgrade afterwatds?
<TooMuchBeer> might be a workaround for now ;)
<dennister> that's a good idea TooMuchBeer
<dennister> i need some advice on modems :(
<darx> hhhhhhh
* TooMuchBeer advises to ignore them and get broadband :P
<dennister> i meant boradband modems :)
<dennister> i haven't used dialup in about 7 years
* TooMuchBeer advises to ignore them and get a router
<TooMuchBeer> ;)
<dennister> stop it!
<dennister> :)
<TooMuchBeer> lol
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: Yes. Thats how I am running fesity now. But it's crap. Way to many things doesn't work. So I thought about doing a clean install might result in a working system
<TooMuchBeer> its a shame there's not a "net install" CD like Debian, its parent, does things
<dennister> i have a adsl modem/router...less than 3 months old, and it cuts out on me for no reason every day
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:darx] : b
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: sure its not an ISP or telco problem?
<darx> someone change the topic back.. i accidently changed it i guess.. did i?
<darx> :o
<dennister> i've been trying to determine that...my current isp (a wholesaler for teksavvy) says my connection has been crappy from the start, but other customers have also been complainig
<TooMuchBeer> more ADSL microfilters?
<dennister> and teksavvy (very well-respected independent) says it could be the bell lines
<LotusLantern> I have problems with the Wireless Internet. I can see several Hotspots in the list, and if I want to connect to one Kubuntu tries it but then it is still not connected
<TooMuchBeer> LotusLantern: you using KNetworkManager?
<dennister> either it's the line, and the only alternative is going back to rogers cable...what with their terrible traffic-shjaping of ALL encrytpted traffic...or spending another $100 to try another adsl modem with teksavvy/my isp
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: So I should now file a bug? at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug right?
<TooMuchBeer> Eruantalon_: it probably won't hurt - make sure you include as much info about your hardware setup as you can to help the guys out :)_
<danny500> #mplayer
<LotusLantern> TooMuchBeer: Yes we use that.
<dennister> i'm really quite ticked off that this modem is less than 3 months old, and if it is the modem/router, i can't get a refund of any kind, either
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: Ok. Will do that.
<TooMuchBeer> LotusLantern: I've found it can be a bit unreleiable.  I use command line to connect when it fails - sudo iwconfig eth1 essid TheESSIDYouWant followed by sudo dhclient eth1
<TooMuchBeer> LotusLantern: replace eth1 with your network card name
<dennister> TooMuchBeer: were you talking to me in regard to "more adsl microfilters"? if so, what do u mean by that?
<Alarm> why when i copy files from the ntfs partition on my ext3 the trasnfer rate is really slow. something like 3-10mb/s ?
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: if you have a standard copper wire phone system and ADSL as your broadband, try putting ADSL microfilter devices in front of every phone/modem device to filter out analogue noise
<BadRabbit320> ow do I set auto-identify in Konversation?
<dennister> TooMuchBeer: it's a dry loop copper line :) no Ma Hell for me thx
<mlocker> Hi
<Lopi> hi
<mlocker> I wanna help
<TooMuchBeer> dennister: all ADSL advice based on UK phone system ;-)
<TooMuchBeer> mlocker: wait for someone to ask a question you know the answer to, and dive right in :)
<aaroncampbell> Will there be version upgrades for software packages in Feisty soon?  I'm suffering from VERY regular crashes in ktorrent that can be fixed by upgrading to 2.1.4, I know that Thunderbird 2 is out, and I'd like to have that, and it also seems that digiKam needs some libraries updated (as per another bug I have)
<mlocker> i will add program to startup in Kubuntu
<richardh_> toomuchbeer: the error is "suspend2ram failed to unload usb_storage", but there's no device attached anymore
<dennister> hahah...if anyone is looking to try VOIP, I actually found a really good provider in BC...i'm quite impressed with their prices and customer service
<test> How I enablle nvidea propritary driver in Kubuntu?
<TooMuchBeer> richardh_: try sudo rmmod usb_storage beofre suspending as a manual workaround?
<Eruantalon_> test: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Eruantalon_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* TooMuchBeer sits here supporting Kubuntu when he should be working supporting his corporate finance clients :-S
<Lopi> when i try to open txt file i see information with text: "could not finde mime type aplication-octet stream", And the txt file dont remember configuration of type file and aplication to open it...why? and how i can repair it?
<test> Eruantalon there is a option in uuntu does thiis noot exisssst in Kubuntu?
<dennister> lol...that's the way to stick it to the corporate welfare bums :)
<Eruantalon_> test: what do you mean?
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: Is there a certain package that I should file the bug under?
<test> In ubuntu feisty there is a option to click to enable nvidea driver, there is not one in Kubuntu feisty
<Eruantalon_> test: No we're behind
<TooMuchBeer> Eruantalon_: sorry, I'm not entirely sure on that one.
<Eruantalon_> TooMuchBeer: It is going to be "I don't know" then
<TooMuchBeer> :)
<habeeb> Can you enable the desktop effects like in Ubuntu in Kubuntu?
<dennister> Eruantalon_: when will kubuntu get caught up with that? do u know?
<TooMuchBeer> habeeb: yes
<Eruantalon_> dennister: Nope. Usually they are about 1-2 versions behind...
<habeeb> TooMuchBeer: and what happens if I have an ATI card? (9600XT) (Always buggy in Linux)
<dennister> hmmm...i usually recommend to new users that they try kubuntu instead of ubuntu cause they'll be more familiar with the winblows-like organization of kubuntu
<TooMuchBeer> habeeb: not sure, only ever used nvidia, but the core Compiz/Beryl/AIGLX stuff shoudl work fine under Kubuntu as much as it does Ubuntu
<TooMuchBeer> brb, boss
<habeeb> TooMuchBeer: I'm not using Ubuntu anyway.. - ok
<habeeb> So I don't know if my card would work in Ubuntu
<jussi01> habeeb: just download the live cd...
<dennister> of course i haven't done my feisty upgrade yet...am trying to decide whether to do a clean install and clean everything out here while I'm at it, or try the edgy-upgrade method
<habeeb> Smart :o
<habeeb> I forgot there were live cds arround :P
<Daisuke_Ido> ATI = eeeeevil
<jussi01> dennister: Id reccomend the clean install... my personal choice..
<habeeb> Thanks for the news :P
<dennister> Daisuke_Ido: ur sooooooo right :)
<jussi01> habeeb: np's
<Daisuke_Ido> BUT!  it can be done
<Daisuke_Ido> i just...  have no idea how
<dennister> jussi01: yes, that's usually my preference...clean installs usually work better
<Daisuke_Ido> working on a clean feisty install here, and upgraded the lappy from edgy to feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> both seem to be rock solid
<jussi01> dennister: they do. and it forces you to back up that stuff youve been meaning to back up for months....
<habeeb> Ehm this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2505909#4 makes me sceptical... Isn't Feisty supposed to automaticaly download your drivers and set them up? Why is he talking about "choises"?
<dennister> it just takes so friggin long with my system...i'm a mythtv user...yes, i've actually been backing up and moving stuff for days already...while the repos and servers were so crazy
<richardh_> toomuchbeer: oh, right, I'll try that, thanks
<dennister> i don't know how to export all my mail from kmail, tho :( exporting seems to only work for the contacts
<Eruantalon_> Ironic how The kubntu device database chrashes while I am reporting that my hardware is detected badly
<dennister> anyone know where all the sent mail and incoming mail is stored in kmail?
<Lopi> somebody can help me?
<dennister> i actually better do this upgrade before i go back to the hated rogers as my isp :(
<roadfish> I'm getting incomplete refreshes in some apps (like emacs and KPanel). In KPanel, the bad refresh looks like: http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/2858/badrefreshux5.png
<roadfish> what could be causing this bad refresh?
<M_Fatih> hi
<NetersLandreau> hello all.. i want to install the mstt core fonts.. what source is that listed on?
<rohan> on shutting down in kubuntu from the livecd, the CD is ejected and "Press ENTER to continue" appears, but pressing enter does nothing. i need to shut down by holding down the power button ..
<rohan> known bug ? any workarounds /
<dennister> never mind...i found it
<Eruantalon_> Then my bug is reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109962 Go ahead and tell my why it is all my fault anyway :-)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Eruantalon_] : Kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Eruantalon_] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<malik__> i accidently deleted a pic which i was lookat in Kview....i cant find it in trash bin......how do i retrieve that?
<rohan> NetersLandreau: just do "sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts" in terminal
<M_Fatih> my ssh broken, only ssh, error before connection "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<roadfish> actually, I've learned that I'm using the wrong term. I have a redraw or repaint problem ... not a screen refresh problem. The problem is illustrated in the imageshack URL above.
<NetersLandreau> rohan: when i do that i get the message is not available but is reffered by another package so it is only available from another source
<dennister> bye for now folks
<malik__> i accidently deleted a pic which i was lookat in Kview....i cant find it in trash bin......how do i retrieve that?
<NetersLandreau> is there a place to paste code here?
<brzeszczot> hello
<brzeszczot> i had a little problem with beryl :)
<brzeszczot> scaling window by top right corner doesn't work - maybe someone know this problem :] 
<sjpatrick> Are there firefox 2.0 packages available for pre-7.04 Kubuntu?
<malik__> !pastebin | NetersLandreau
<ubotu> NetersLandreau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<malik__> i accidently deleted a pic which i was lookat in Kview....i cant find it in trash bin......how do i retrieve that? any help plzzz?
<rohan> NetersLandreau: please paste your sources.list somewheree
<rohan> NetersLandreau: /etc/apt/sources.list
<NetersLandreau> rohan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17612/
<dusty-work> Hey guys, I am having problems getting beryl to work correctly.  When I am in X (KDE/Kubuntu) I type beryl-manager, it starts then goes to a bright white screen and nothing much happens.  I folloed a tutorial on howtoforge and the only thing I didn't have was Direct Rendering Switched on (No instead of Yes).. any ideas what could be causing this, also how do I switch direct rendering on?
<rohan> the amarok in ubuntu had some way of installing mp3 codecs right ? here it is giving me a demux error when trying to play an mp3 file in amarok
<rohan> NetersLandreau: oh, you are using edgy and not feist ?
<TuTuFF> trying to get an ipw3945 working on Edgy .. shouldnt I be able to see the required modules in synaptic?
<NetersLandreau> rohan: i had a severe problem with fiesty and had to downgrade yesterday.. that is when i lost my corefonts
<Lopi> my kubuntu dont remember the configuration of type and deycatet aplication of txt type files...how can i repair it?
<rohan> NetersLandreau: oh. apt doesn't really support downgrading. did you downgrade from feisty to edgy using apt, or reinstalled edgy using the cd ?
<NetersLandreau> rohan: reinstalled edgy from cd
<rohan> NetersLandreau: ok. the sources.list appears fine to me :0s
<NetersLandreau> rohan: when i tried to go with fiesty, something broke and i was unable to even boot up in single user mode.. did the upgrade thru apt.. decided to try fresh install of fiesty but ran into a lot of problems.. finally said screw it and renstalled edgy.. 10 hours later i was able to have my workstation back
<rohan> NetersLandreau: oh .. strange :( no idea
<NetersLandreau> rohan: thx for trying to help.. corefonts aren't that big of a deal :)
<rohan> np :)
<danny500> how do I get rid of the totem plugin for firefox without getting rid of the ubuntu desktop?
<canYOUhelp> what can i do if fsck hangs on boot @ 22 %
<canYOUhelp> im not even able to enter root recovery shell, because fsck will start there too
<M_Fatih> ~ $ ssh sinan@linux.org.tr
<M_Fatih> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<M_Fatih> ?
<canYOUhelp> nve didnt hang, only stayed there for a long time
<aurelux> salut
<aurelux> des francais?
<danny500> aurelu: #kubuntu-fr
<CapaH> Why on earth is it that Konversation starts every single time I start Kubuntu/how do I disable this?
<danny500> aurelux: #kubuntu-fr
<danny500> hey does anyone know how to disable the totem plugin for firefox?
<Alarm> which package is needed for the firefox to support java applets ?
<Alarm> i got jdk1.6 but somehow firefox still needs a plugin
<danny500> Alarm: java
<Alarm> well i got jdk1.6 installed
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~/Applications/cedega-6.0$ java -version
<Alarm> java version "1.6.0"
<danny500> Alarm: open synaptic, go to the file your trying to install, right click it and go to the menu where it says something like install recommended packages and the one below that to
<danny500> it should install everything needed to run what you want
<danny500> also install 1.5.0 ok for a backup
<CapaH> ... Can anyone tell me how to disable KDE from starting applications upon startup?
<Alarm> danny500,  if i knew which packages is needed for firefox to support applets would i be here asking ?
<danny500> O_O
<jhutchins> CapaH: First, try closing all your applications, then log out and log back in (don't use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace).
<danny500> I told you, open synaptic, go to the file your trying to install, right click it and go to the menu where it says something like install recommended packages and the one below that to
<jhutchins> !java | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<abattoir> CapaH: or... turn off Session Restore in  System Settings->Advanced->Session Manager
<Alarm> i got java installed ,  i said i have allready jdk1.6
<danny500> CapaH: open your session settings, you can edit your app start up function there
<Alarm> i just want firefox to use it
<jhutchins> Alarm: I thought it might have something about the pluggins.
<ubuntu_> What is the easyest to use c++ complier?
<aro> g++
<_atidem> ubuntu_: g++
<CapaH> thanks
<ubuntu_> g++: no input files
<danny500> Alarm: also install 1.5.0
<ubuntu_> How do I solve that?
<Kazade> Hey, If I've converted an Ubuntu Feisty to a Kubuntu Feisty by apt-get installing kubuntu-desktop, how can I remove GNOME completely to leave a clean Kubuntu?
<Alarm> danny500,  why to install jdk1.5 ? dont get ur way of thinking
<atidem> ubuntu_: g++ -o file file.cpp
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<jussi01> hei all, general question: can someone explain to me how to get the source out of a srpm? (if its possible?)
<danny500> Alarm: thats so if 1.6.0 isn't compatible with what your trying to do
<danny500> 1.6.0 is pretty new
<ubuntu_> Didn't wrok
<ubuntu_> g++: file.cpp: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> g++: no input files
<jussi01> ubuntu_: that just removes the meta package
<atidem> jussi01: with alien
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> What is wrong with g++?
<aro> ubuntu: you need to read up on how to compile things, try google searching for basic g++ use
<aro> ubuntu: you don't literally type "file.cpp"
<aro> ubuntu: you type whatever file you have on your computer that you're trying to compile
<ubuntu_> So I have to make a file first?
<jussi01> ubuntu_: try installing build-essential
<aro> ubuntu: you can't compile from absolutely nothing, so yes you need a file
<jussi01> atidem: are you sure? I thought alien just did rpm - deb?
<jhutchins> !build | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kazade> nobody know how to remove GNOME? should I just go through removing stuff like gedit, rhythmbox etc. one at a time?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: That should get you started, but if you're trying to install software you should start by staying within the available packages.
<atidem> jussi01: yes, you install deb package and then will use source
<jhutchins> Kazade: Why?
<TooMuchBeer> Kazade: sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop ?
<Kazade> nah that just removes the meta-package
<jussi01> atidem: I want to get the sources out of an srpm  - I dont actually want to install the thing
<jhutchins> Kazade: Need disk space or just offended by the waste?
<Kazade> I'm introducing someone to Kubuntu from WIndows, and I accidently downloaded the Ubuntu iso.... I just wanted a clean, consistant Kubuntu desktop to get her started
<TooMuchBeer> Kazade: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<atidem> jussi01: it's the only method that I know to use source files from an srpm
<Kazade> TooMuchBeer: you're a genius, thanks!
<TooMuchBeer> ;)
<TooMuchBeer> replace "purekde" with "puregnome" to do other way round :)
<jhutchins> TooMuchBeer: You realize that you don't exist, right?
<TooMuchBeer> lol
<jhutchins> There's no such thing as TooMuchBeer.
<Alarm> any good application to create a database of my cd/dvd ?
<TooMuchBeer> jhutchins: as in "I've had...TooMuchBeer to be at work this afternoon and stil be useful"
<jhutchins> TooMuchBeer: Get your priorities straight man!
* jhutchins has to go dissect a lightning struck home network this morning.
<TooMuchBeer> jhutchins: getting my *vision* straight would be a good start
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know anything about xorg.conf and how to edit it correctly... I cannot get my screen to the correct resolution
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: Well, xorg.conf only offers available resolutions, it does not usually control which one is selected.
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: It's usually easier to control that with the GUI configuration tools.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I can't get it to display anything higher than 1024x768
<imagine> how do I add a NFS fs on kubuntun?
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: In what environment have you gotten it to do better?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> windows
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<jhutchins> imagine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: I'd say you need to look at things like refresh rate and memory settings in Windows, see if you can transfer them to Linux.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I tried with xorg edit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but they still don't show up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> as options
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: Unfortunately, many of the graphics card manufacturers do not supply Linux drivers, or supply drivers that don't work as well.
<jager> i don't have a master audio channel for some reason
<jager> hm
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: kill kdm and start X using startx, and/or look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, see what it thinks it's doing.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> should I install the latest ATI driver?
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: Worth a try if your card is supported by it.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do you know what version of the driver is in the repo's?
<jhutchins> No.
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: You can query apt to see what it is.
<imagine> and my audio card doesn't work I'm running a laptop with an intel chipset... I never had a problem with my sound.. I don't really understand where to look at
<TooMuchBeer> imagine: check it detects the hardware using lspci maybe?
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth_42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<bobdhicks> I'm trying to install a program following directions.  I have been using linux less than a month. When I do "python setup.py install" I get the following: "error: could not create 'build/scripts-2.5': Permission denied" Obviously a permission problem but I don't know how or where to change permissions.
<TooMuchBeer> bobdhicks: try putting "sudo" in front of that command maybe?
<jhutchins> bobdhicks: try sudo python setup.py install
<imagine> TooMuchBeer: it is detected..
<TooMuchBeer> imagine: you checked all the various sliders in Kmix to ensure nothing is muted?
<imagine> TooMuchBeer: I have.. there's only 1 slider in the output..
<Alarm> i installed the java jdk1.6 . but for some reason firefox was telling me that the plugin was not installed . so i installed also sun-java6-plugin , and when i did a java -version i saw: java version "1.4.2-02" . removed everything about java, and installed jdk 1.6 again, but somehow the 1.4.2 remeined in my system
<bobdhicks> Thanks all. That worked. Forget basics.
<Alarm> how can i fix that. to have again java6 on my system and be able to view java applets on firefox
<Jucato> Alarm: you need this command: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<TooMuchBeer> Alarm: try sun-java-6 without the plugin part?
<TooMuchBeer> imagine: not sure then, sorry I can't help more
<Alarm> ok did that. now its 1.6 again
<Alarm> now lets see about the plugin
<imagine> TooMuchBeer: np
<Alarm> TooMuchBeer, sun-java-6 what ? this doesnt exist .
<Alarm> there is jre, jdk , demo , bin and such things
<TooMuchBeer> jre I think
<TooMuchBeer> Java runtime Engine
<Jucato> sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-bin is what you would need
<Jucato> jdk is the development kit
<Alarm> Jucato,  i got jdk1.6 installed
<Alarm> that includes jre1.6
<Jucato> sun-java6-plugin is installed?
<Alarm> Jucato,  ok for some reason it works now , although  i got again the same packages isntalled as before. but sun-java6-plugin was the package that caused the "problem"
<Alarm> as it installed on my system jre1.4.2
<Alarm> really strange. all  i did now was to reinstall jdk1.6 and suddenly firefox can open java applets. weird.
<Jucato> you didn't use the command I gave?
<Alarm> i did
<Alarm> and chose java 1.5
<Alarm> 1.6 sorry
<Jucato> that fixed it then
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~/Applications/cedega-6.0$ java -version
<Alarm> java version "1.6.0"
<Alarm> now everything is ok
<Jucato> you really have to manually select the default Java version
<Alarm> i just dont get why when i installed sun-java6-plugin , it installed on my system jre1.4.2
<Alarm> anyway, thank you for ur help
<TooMuchBeer> Alarm: dependency bug on the package maybe?
<zoohouse> I was having a little problem with the nvidia driver, so lets see if today it's a diff story :)
<_Neil> anyone know how I can use SWAT without being on the root acct?
<Hail_Spacecake> anyone willing to help me with some wireless connection problems?
<_Neil> any one know? I only have the 4 basic buttons, i think i need to log in as the root account which sucks
<_Neil> im the maain user
<jussi01> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 799 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<TooMuchBeer> web based?  surely root vs user wouldn't apply...
<kalorin`> weird
<kalorin`> for some reason rdesktop isn't working, so I go and look and get nothing, so I pull the source to compile and the ./configure complains that it can't find my install of the openssl libraries
<kalorin`> on 6.10
<kalorin`> where _SHOULD_ openssl lib's be installed?
<kalorin`> !openssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kazade> TooMuchBeer: That GNOME removal thing worked perfectly thanks!
<TooMuchBeer> Kazade: Thank the web page author :)
<TooMuchBeer> who maintains ubotu?  might be worth adding that one in there....
<TooMuchBeer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Neil> no-one? I can't use SWAT as im not the root user as ubuntu doesnt have one
<_Neil> but without being root, i cant see all of the configuration options
<TooMuchBeer> _Neil: is it a web based user interface?
<_Neil> yeah
<TooMuchBeer> root (probably) won't make a difference then
<_Neil> you have to log in
<_Neil> only as root are all options shown
<TooMuchBeer> must be a config issue in SWAT itself then - runnign the browser itself as root won't change a thing
<TooMuchBeer> I'm guessing there's an option to set up an "admin" user
<TooMuchBeer> or run the SWAT server as root using sudo ?
<_Neil> yeah I know :/ dont rlly fancy turning on root in ubuntu either.. feel im missing an easy setting
<_Neil> nope it gives you priv's depending on how you are logged in, swat is run as root anyway
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to connect to my school's wireless network manually with iwconfig
<TooMuchBeer> try gksudo firefox then browsing to your usual SWAT url
<Hail_Spacecake> but it won't work
<Hail_Spacecake> even on the network with no key
<Hail_Spacecake> I can get on the very same network with the same hardware when I boot into windows
<Hail_Spacecake> and I can use the same linux conifguration to connect to my home network
<Hail_Spacecake> which does have a key
<Hail_Spacecake> so I don't know why it's not working at school
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone tell me where in my xorg.conf file a modline is supposed to go
<TooMuchBeer> Hail_Spacecake: what part isn't working?  any messages?
<Hail_Spacecake> no, no message
<Hail_Spacecake> s
<Hail_Spacecake> i type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SESSION
<Hail_Spacecake> and when I do iwconfig by itself
<Hail_Spacecake> it says there is no access point
<Hail_Spacecake> even though iwlist wlan0 scan picks up the network fine
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm on the computer in windows now, or I'd post the iwconfig output
<Hail_Spacecake> such as it is
<TooMuchBeer>  built in wireless or USB?
<Hail_Spacecake> built in
<Alarm> must there be any plugin for kaffeine to support my tv tuner card ?
<Hail_Spacecake> configured with ndiswrapper, but I've got that working fine at home
<kalorin`> anyone know anything about libssl?
<kalorin`> or open ssl specifically?
<TooMuchBeer> Hail_Spacecake: not sure then, sorry
<zoohouse> whats nvidia-glx-new for??
<M_Fatih> my ssh return segfault?
<stdin> zoohouse: Description: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. These XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary drivers provide optimized hardware acceleration of OpenGL applications via a direct-rendering X Server and supports the newer GeForce, nForce and Quadro families of NVIDIA chipsets. AGP, TV-out and flat panel displays are also supported.
<zoohouse> stdin: thanks
<zoohouse> not sure which one to choose... nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx...
<zoohouse> nvidia-glx isn't working
<Jucato> zoohouse: depends on the video card that you have
<zoohouse> iv used nvidia-glx in the past with no problem. Now it doesn't want to work...
<Jucato> zoohouse: did you remember to install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<stdin> zoohouse: you could try the -new one, if that doesn't work try -legacy
<zoohouse> stdin: ok let me give it a try brb
<PP188> pessoal.. como fao para desabilitar a montagem da minha particao do windows na inicializacao do ubuntu????
<Jucato> zoohouse: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html is a list of the 3 groups of supported cards
<PP188> sorry[
<Jucato> !br | PP188
<Jucato> bah :)O
<ubotu> PP188: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jucato> zoohouse: the first group at the top is supported by nvidia-glx-new. the 2nd group is nvidia-glx,and the last group is nvidia-glx-legacy
<zoohouse> Jucato: sorry, i didn't see the prio msg because gaim isn't notifing me of new msg (im on a laptop for irc and pc for the nvdia fix)
<Jucato> it's ok
<zoohouse> Jucato: I didn't insall linux-restricted
<zoohouse> can that be the prob?
<Jucato> zoohouse: ah yes
<zoohouse> wooo
<Jucato> linux-restricted-modules-generic (if you're using the -generic kernel)
<zoohouse> heh
<zoohouse> ok im going to install now
<Jucato> after you install that, rerun "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<medvedolos> hello ... could sb please help me? Where can I set ubuntu to keep aliases permanently for every computer start?
<stdin> medvedolos: in bash?
<Jucato> medvedolos: the .bash_aliases file
<Jucato> ~/.bash_aliases (if that's what you meant)
<medvedolos> super! :) Thanks a lot
<zoohouse> Jucato: the linux-rest-generic is installed
<_benjo_> what is the preffered virtualization tool in Kubuntu?  KVM??
<zoohouse> it was installed when i checked
<stdin> medvedolos: you need to uncomment the section or ~/.bashrc to get bash to read it tho
<stdin> s/or/of/
<achilles> aloha
<achilles> hey need some help
<achilles> just update to fiesty
<achilles> but dont like the Kmenu with those bloated images
<achilles> how can i get rid of these bloated images in Kmenu
<jmv> does anyone know in which package to find python documentation in the info format?
<achilles> anyone awake
<zoohouse> Jucato: would i have to install the kernel source nvidia-kernel-new-source also?
<Jucato> zoohouse: hm..no
<zoohouse> k
* zoohouse trying nvidia-glx-new
<achilles> zoohouse: can you help me
<zoohouse> Jucato: when i try to install nvidia-settings with nvidia-glx-new i get this error in adept: "there was an error commiting changes. Possible there was a problem downloading some package or the commit would brake packages."
<stdin> zoohouse: try using apt-get to see what the problem is
<Jucato> zoohouse: yes. don't install nvidia-settings
<zoohouse> ok
<Jucato> nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-new are mutually exclusive
<zoohouse> Jucato: I noticed that with nvidia-glx
<zoohouse> humm did it work??? let me run glxgear brb
<zoohouse> didn't work
<zoohouse> let me check the xorg.conf to see if the driver is set to nvidia instead of nv
<stdin> zoohouse: did you restart the X server after installing/enabling the drivers ?
<zoohouse> stdin: ah, thats right.
<sstchur> How come, if I start an app, say Firefox, and then close it right immediately, while the little FF icon is still "bouncing", the apps closes but the cursor icon continues to "bounce" for like another 30 seconds?
* zoohouse tring once more
<stdin> sstchur: because that just tells you the app was started, not that it's actually running
<sstchur> stdin: what's interesting is that I've noticed several cases where the cursor continues to bounce for what feel like forever, after an app has clearly already started -- other times, it bounces just briefly and then it's done.  what would cause this difference?
<stdin> sstchur: not too sure, but the people in #kde would know
<llutz> sstchur: it should stop bouncing after an app was successfully started. seems not to work very solid reliably
<_benjo_> anybody work with KVM in Kubuntu?
<sstchur> llutz: for me, it will always stop eventually, but take Firefox for instance, sometimes it is still bouncing while I'm browsing to web pages!
<zoohouse> stdin Jucato: when I sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restart the x server (ctr+alt backspace). Xserver doesn't load. I type startx and it starts X. Then I try glxgear and I get this error: "Xlib: extention "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: Couldnt get an RGB. Double-buffered visual.
<jeffm> HI, all
<Jucato> zoohouse: hm... try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" instead
<zoohouse> stin jucato: When I check xorg.conf it still has the nv instead of nvidia. I will change to nvidia now
<llutz> sstchur: maybe because FF isn't KDE, but as stdin said: #kde should know more
<zoohouse> ok im going to try nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> zoohouse: also try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" to double check if you have the correct restricted modules installed
<sstchur> llutz: ok... i'm in that channel inquiring now
<zoohouse> Jucato: ok
<jeffm> Hey, can anyone tell me if it's feasible to have an OpenSSH server running on two different ports simultaneously?  I connect to my home machine via SSH frrequently and my wife would like to do the same, but she's in the hospital and their network appears to be blocking port 22.
<zoohouse> Jucato: i already have the newst ver it says
<zoohouse> nothing was installed
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> how about the sudo nvidia-xconfig command?
<zoohouse> Jucato: should l try nvidia-xconfig now?
<zoohouse> ok
* zoohouse running nvidia-xconfig
* zoohouse restarting x
<Jucato> with sudo of course :)
<Lynoure> jeffm: yes, just add more ports to the configuration file
<llutz> jeffm: /etc/ssh/sshd_config -> define multiple "Port"
<jeffm> lynoure: and I should be able to find the configuration file via man or Google?
<Lynoure> jeffm: see  man sshd_config
<jeffm> llutz: thanks
<jeffm> Lynoure: thanks.  I haven't done a lot of manual configuration of these kinds of services.
<Lynoure> jeffm: This is a good one to start with :)
<zoohouse> Jucato: errors when starting x: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9631, but X module has the version 1.0-9755. Please make sure that the kernel mod and all the NVIDIA driver componets have the same ver.
<Lynoure> jeffm: and I hope you wife gets better soon.
<Jucato> hm...
<zoohouse> weird right?
<Ashex> zoohouse, how did you install nvidia drivers?
<jeffm> Lynoure: Yeah, except I'm at work right now.  Thanks for the thought.  She's perfectly healthy -- she's just on bed rest because we're at 26 weeks with triplets and she really needs to take it easy so they can camp out and develop as long as possible.
<jeffm> So thanks for the help, all.
<zoohouse> This problem started recently. Like I said, like a month ago I didn't have this problem
<zoohouse> Ashex: yea i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<llutz> zoohouse: purge all nvidia-things and the restricted-modules, after that install them again. worked here
<Lynoure> jeffm: :)
<JackPhil> sometimes the konsole screen don't refresh completely
<Ashex> zoohouse, how though
<zoohouse> llutz: how do you purge on kubuntu?
<JackPhil> what'w wrong
<Ashex> did you download from nvidia, through apt, or automatix?
<zoohouse> Ashex: adebt
<Ashex> ah, okay
<llutz> zoohouse: aptitude purge ..
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I had this issue awhile back
<Ashex> it's usually because you don't have the restricted-modules for your kernel
<Ashex> you need to update it to your current running kernel
<Ashex> at least, that's the issue i had last time i got that error
* zoohouse restoring xorg.conf
<ferret_0567> Does anyone know how I can open two copies of the same PDF in different windows inside KPDF?
<zoohouse> ferret_0567: two diff tabs?
<ferret_0567> No
<ferret_0567> two diff windows
<ferret_0567> ...unless you can detach tabs
<kalorin> FYI, composite and rdesktop 1.4.1 don't get along
<kalorin> disable the composite extension and you can use rdesktop
<ferret_0567> Oh, was that my problem earlier?
<khaije1> just upgraded. Anyone know how i can restore my music ratings in amarok. I've kept the original .kde in a seperate folder ut can't find it
<ian__> beryl any good?
<kalorin> 1.5.0 is fine with it, but there's no .deb packages for 1.5.0 yet in the 6.10 repository
<ferret_0567> I noticed that when I used rdesktop, it would close all of a sudden
<ferret_0567> I was using Edgy then
<kalorin> oh no this was a deal where it would complain about color depth
<kalorin> wouldn't even fire up
<ferret_0567> Hmm...did the server kick me off?
<Ashex> odd
<Ashex> krdc works fine for me when i run beryl
<ferret_0567> That was weird...
<lovloss> Help me pleaaaaase. I cant get feisty's desktop in any way shape or form to load up. When it starts to load the desktop the screen turns off, and the monitor light goes out. Every time. It did this during installation of the live cd and i had to use a text install, but even now, once i type 'kdm' there goes my monitor. Please please please give me some pointers here. Im using a radeon x700, a 64 bit system, and a SATA HD
<ferret_0567> I wasn't using KDE, either
<ferret_0567> I was using the Terminal Server Client in Ubuntu
<ferret_0567> I also tried using rdesktop directly
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> the terminal server client seems to function a little better for me
<Ashex> but all krdc does is launch rdesktop with arguments
<ferret_0567> So does the GNOME thingy
<Ashex> Interesting
<ferret_0567> ...
<zoohouse> Ashex, Jucato: ok uname -r gives me 2.6.20-15-generic the linux-res-mod package says "For 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64". My CPU is 64bit but Im on Kubuntu for 32bit. Do I have the wrong package? Kubuntu installed that package on its own.
<aib> can anyone with logs tell me who said my name? was it a spammer, like usual? :)
<ferret_0567> Is there a way to view the same PDF in two windows on KDE?
<Ashex> lovloss, have you tried going to an alternate screen and running "startx" ?
<aib> ferret_0567, you can install acrobat reader for linux
<lovloss> Ashex: what do you mean?
<ferret_0567> Why must I install that?
<ferret_0567> I had the functionality described using GNOME, in Evince
<Ashex> zoohouse, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<ferret_0567> And, with evince-gtk, like Xubuntu uses
<ferret_0567> I guess I'll have to use Evince
<ferret_0567> This is bad...
<zoohouse> ferret_0567: on my system i just click on the PDF twice and it opens in 2 diff kpdf apps
<ferret_0567> Oh
<ferret_0567> ok
<ferret_0567> I'll try that
<Ashex> ferret_0567, load two isntances of kpdf
<zoohouse> haha
<ferret_0567> btw, NuvoX icons are really good!
<zoohouse> Ashex: did you get my last msg?
<ferret_0567> They come in a .deb fully compatible with Kubuntu, it seems
<Ashex> zoohouse, I replied
<zoohouse> sorry
<ferret_0567> Now it's working!
<ferret_0567> Thanks
<zoohouse> ferret_0567: all you had to do is click twice?
<ferret_0567> No, I'll have to fix my file associations
<ferret_0567> I know how to do that, anyway
<zoohouse> ah
<ferret_0567> More like "Open with... > KPDF" two times
<Ashex> hehe
<ferret_0567> I like KDE so much, I removed GNOME
<Ashex> yeah, it opens inside konq by default
<ferret_0567> Yeah, not good
<Alarm> what is kio_file ? i see like 10-12 processes that use like 40-50mb
<Alarm> ram
<ferret_0567> It's amazing how stuff opens inside Konqueror, embedded, like that
<ferret_0567> I like the audiocd:/ KIO Slave too
<Ashex> such is the beauty of KDE :)
<Ashex> All the K apps work together seamlessly
<ferret_0567> Yup
<ferret_0567> Do you like Yakuake?
<ferret_0567> You can get it from universe
<Ashex> what is that?
<Ashex> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Ashex> interesting, haven't tried it
<ferret_0567> You should
<Bryan1> is anyone here able to provide help with settings for Beryl?
<ferret_0567> It'll take a little bit of getting used to, to mess with the options
<Ashex> Bryan1, #ubuntu-effects
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> I'll try it when i get home
<Bryan1> Thanks
<ferret_0567> Grrr...is TuxType a really good typing tutor
<Ashex> I'm at work right now
<zoohouse> Bryan1: i used berly not too long ago, maybe i can help
<Lynoure> ferret_0567: I like Ktouch for that
<frojnd> hello there, can someone tell me how to install blue tooth adapter (level one - 2.0)
<ferret_0567> ok
<ferret_0567> I'll try it
<besonen_mobile> any ghost users here?  i just restored a kubuntu ghost image (on a dual-boot winxp laptop) only to have grub fail on reboot with an "error 15" message.  i could you some guidance in remedying this situation.
<Ashex> frojnd, plug it in
<Ashex> for me, plugging in the bluetooth adapter just works :)
<ferret_0567> Cool
<Ashex> hmm
<ferret_0567> Which one?
<Ashex> !grub | besonen_mobile
<ubotu> besonen_mobile: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ashex> Kingston bluetooth
<ferret_0567> ok
<Ashex> lemme double check the model number
<zoohouse> Ashex: It is already installed 2.6.20-15generic
<Ashex> Kensington 33348
<besonen_mobile> thanks Ashex:  i'll do some more reading.
<Ashex> zoohouse, did you install nvidia-kernel-source?
<zoohouse> Ashex: no
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, stick around and I'll do some reading
<frojnd> Ashex: ya well, when I plug it in everythin it's ok, but when I start blue tooth headst blue tooth finds it but there is somekind of message that it can't connect to it.. if I do this in XP headset works.. so any ideas?
<ferret_0567> !info basket | Ashex (this is a really good piece of software!)
<ubotu> ashex (this is a really good piece of software!): basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 4826 kB, installed size 7452 kB
* zoohouse installing nvidia kernel source
<Ashex> Hmm
<zoohouse> Ashex: it is installed now. nvidia-new-kernel-source. What else?
<besonen_mobile> Ashex:  i have an appointment very shortly for the rest of the day so i won't be able to "stick around" (although i will keep idling and logging the channel).
<Ashex> zoohouse, resatart X
* zoohouse restaring x
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, okay, I'll message you any urls I find
<besonen_mobile> thanks
<Ashex> no problem
<Ashex> I spent 3 hours last night working on grub, so I should be able to dig something up
<ferret_0567> Domino is a really good KDE style
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<zoohouse> Ashex: I restarted x and x started but I think it started due to that the xorg.config is still showing "nv" instead of nvidia. Do you want me to try nvidia-xconfig?
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> zoohouse, yeah
<Ashex> or just edit xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia
<zoohouse> Ashex: same error about the 2 versions
<zoohouse> Ashex: do I have to reload the kernel mod or something like that? would rebooting the pc help?
<kubuntu_tester> I have compiled my own version of mplayer, adept_notifier signals an update for this program but it's a previous version - how can I disable it?
<Ashex> zoohouse, yeah, try rebooting
* zoohouse rebooting
<Ashex> as we just installed a kernel module, so it may need it
<Ashex> are you on a laptop?
<kubuntu_tester> it's boring
<zoohouse> Ashex: I am using laptop for IRC only. The vid card stuff is on a homemade pc
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> just curious
<llutz> kubuntu_tester: you didn't make a mplayer.deb, just "make install"?
<zoohouse> Ashex: WOOT WOOT
<kubuntu_tester> llutz: I used checkinstall
<Ashex> zoohouse, working for ya?
<zoohouse> Ashex: it think it is working :D let me log in and chack glxgears
<llutz> kubuntu_tester: try setting it on hold
<Ashex> hehe, ok
<kubuntu_tester> llutz: done but didnt work
* zoohouse watching glxgears spin and spin and spin and spin and spin
<zoohouse> Ashex: thanks for the help :D
<Ashex> no problem :0
<zoohouse> :)
<kubuntu_tester> llutz: is there a command that permit me to disable update for this package?
<kubuntu_tester> I'm reading apt-get manual
<llutz> kubuntu_tester: that's what "hold" usually does
<Alarm> i think i did something (although i cant remember doing something actually) , and instead of having a shortcut on my K-menu of System Settings. System settings is now a category which includes all the other categories and settings like look and feel, personal , advanced and so on . how can i change that to default ?
<Ashex> edit the kmenu and add it as an icon instead of a menu
<Filthpig> you've probably edited the K menu, then
<Filthpig> hm
<Alarm> Filthpig,  honestly i cant remember editing it
<Filthpig> maybe you were drunk? huhu. No seriously, do what ashtex said
<Alarm> Ashex,  the point is that on the System Settings category there is no command under it so that it would run the window as before. hope u understand what i mean
<Filthpig> hm
<Alarm> its just like a folder with its subfolders in the menu
<Alarm> which ends to the shortcuts of every category, like services, session manager and so on
<deviance> I have a home network, and I want to share files over it from my Kubuntu PC, but I dont know how to connect from my Kubuntu PC, The home network is wireless and running of an XP machine
<ubuntu_> Does airkrack work in kubuntu??
<llutz> ubuntu_: yes
<Filthpig> I have a weird problem. I redesigned kde to look like osx, but now when I want the "normal" kde-look back, I cannot get the system tray etc to go where they should. Those bars I could use to drag items around are gone :s
<Alarm> changing the icon just changes the icon, doesnt call the window with all the categories of settings
<deviance> You may have locked the bards
<deviance> bars*
<deviance> Click and go unlock
<markelhas> hi ppl i'm runnig a livecd of kubuntu, and it's working just fine for me. but when a install it to my disk i've low performance. can i make sure that this config should be used in the installation!?
<deviance> also with KDE you cant drag them, you have to configure the pannels and move them
<Alarm> deviance,  are u talking to me ?
<deviance> No Fithpig
<ferret_0567> KTouch is really good
<deviance> Whats your problem alarm
<deviance> !ktouch
<Alarm> can someone tell me the command that is under ther System Setting shortcut in the kmenu ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> How do I use Aircrack?
<Alarm> deviance,  rm> i think i did something (although i cant remember doing something actually) , and instead of having a shortcut on my K-menu of System Settings. System settings is now a category which includes all the other categories and settings like look and feel, personal , advanced and so on . how can i change that to default ?
<llutz> ubuntu_: read the documentation
<markelhas> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Alarm> its just like a folder with its subfolders in the menu  which ends to the shortcuts of every category, like services, session manager and so on
<markelhas> !slow performance
<deviance> I have my shortcut set to controlcenter
<Filthpig> deviance: panel is unlocked
<ubuntu_> Where is the documentation?
<deviance> Alarm try kcontrol
<deviance> Ok Im outta here
<Alarm> kcontrol is something else.
<Alarm> its not the one that was by default there
<ferret_0567> !info ktouch | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: ktouch: touch typing tutor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<llutz> ubuntu_: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<Alarm> could someone tell me the details of the menu entry of System Settings  ?
<ferret_0567> KDE is simply great :)
<ferret_0567> I like KTouch and the seamless integration between apps
<jeroenvrp> Ihi all
<ubuntu_> How do I get the isv file aricrack wants?
<jeroenvrp> I'm at a laptop and I need some help with the network-manager
<jeroenvrp> I uses ndiswrapper to load a driver and it works fine (I can connect with WEP) using iwconfig
<llutz> ubuntu_: use the link and read yourself
<markelhas> hi ppl i'm runnig a livecd of kubuntu, and it's working just fine for me. but when a install it to my disk i've low performance. can i make sure that this config should be used in the installation!?
<jeroenvrp> but the card doesnt shows up in knetworkmanager
<zoohouse> ferret_0567: first time on KDE? :)
<wolferine> what is the difference between OSS and ALSA?
<Ashex> Markeda, can you be more specific?
<Ashex> what is low performing?
<jeroenvrp> and when I reinsert the card, I have to set the settings with iwconfig again
<jeroenvrp> crad=usb
<jeroenvrp> card=usb
<jeroenvrp> ???
<FringeLicious> jeroenvrp if you can, stick to iwconfig
<TheCreationist> I'm having kind of a strange sound issue.  I'm running Edgy.  Every time I login, I need to manually run alsamixer to fix the balance issue.  Kubuntu only plays sound on my right speaker until I change it manually.  How do I fix that?
<markelhas> Ashex: after asking for some help and looking for the system, the Xorg process jump do 95% cpu usage
<jeroenvrp> -
<jeroenvrp> FringeLicious: No, its not my laptop
<markelhas> Ashex: i've a laptop asus m3n
<jeroenvrp> knetworkmanager should work
<Yorokobi> knetworkmanager should still be in beta testing
<qubuntu> how do i stop kubuntu from restoring tjhe applications i had when i shut the system down ?
<Yorokobi> it just doesn't work
<jeroenvrp> it works with other udb sticks
<llutz> qubuntu: kcontrol - session-management
<bobstro> qubuntu: sounds like session manager. you want to start with fresh session each time?
<jeroenvrp> network-manager is NOT in beta
<qubuntu> bobstro: yes
<jeroenvrp> knetworkmanager is only the front end
<FringeLicious> jeroenvrp I thought you meant interior card, sorry, I can't help with exteriors
<Ashex> markelhas, install the appropriate video driver
<alexicon> !info geoiplookup
<ubotu> Package geoiplookup does not exist in feisty
<bobstro> qubuntu: well, llutz just ruined the surprise. :) go there.
<Ashex> that may be the issue, however it's difficult to say if it's just X that's occupying the cpu
<FringeLicious> qubuntu thats in system settings I believe
<llutz> shame on me
<jeroenvrp> FringeLicious: just a linksys usb stick
<foxbeingz> What is the command line if I want to move several folders to a folder? say in a direcotry A I have folder1, folder2, folder3   how doI move them to directory B ?  "cp folder1,folder2,folder3 /B/"   like so ?
<bobstro> llutz: you must be loads of fun at christmas. :)
<llutz> bobstro: /me hates xmas
<markelhas> Ashex: but the driver that i'm using right now in the livecd its working just fine, but not in the disk instalation
<qubuntu> thx :)
<ferret_0567> zoohouse: no, not first time on KDE
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I'm not entirely sure what to say about that one
<Ashex> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ferret_0567> I liked KDE before, but I had not found a note taking app to fit my needs
<ferret_0567> I was using Edgy then, and I finally found BasKet, but it was outdated, so, I upgraded to Feisty during the late beta time period, and it was great!
<foxbeingz> Can someone please tell me why or how am I banned from the #ubuntu channel? I have several computers on under a router, meaning I have 1 internet IP for all of them. I can get in from my pc to #ubuntu, but cannot do so from my laptop as it tells me that I am banned. ???
<ferret_0567> You would want to speak to a channel op
<bobstro> foxbeingz: you're not using tor or similar on the laptop?
<markelhas> Ashex: when i first install kubuntu 6.10 i also had slow performance due to using partion magic to creat partition to kubuntu. Then some one told me to use the partition tool that was on the live cd. That time resolved my problem. But now keep the slow performance in 7.04
<foxbeingz> bobstro: no. nothing like that.
<markelhas> Ashex: maybe i must stay with the olde version :(
<ferret_0567> You should fresh install Feisty then
<markelhas> ferret_0567: i've already tryed a fresh install
<ferret_0567> ...
<ferret_0567> weird...
<foxbeingz> bobstro: internet tells me to " contact the board administrator"  how do I do that I wonder.
<bobstro> foxbeingz: ferret_0567 pointed you the right way. check the server info.
<bobstro> foxbeingz: are both machined in irc at same time?
<markelhas> is any way to be sure to use the setting that i'm using right now on this live cd session!?
<bobstro> markelhas: whas is slow?
<ferret_0567> I can use IRC on two different computers at the same time on #ubuntu, no prob
<foxbeingz> bobstro: not now. Channel info, what exactly should i check ?
<bobstro> markelhas: er, what is slow.
<bobstro> foxbeingz: i believe there info on the freenode web site.
<ferret_0567> markelhas boot up the live cd, and then you can copy some files
<ferret_0567> From the live cd home folder to the installed home foldere
<ferret_0567> And, then you just change some permissions, and then it should work
<markelhas> bobstro: when i try to open kete for example i've to wait a lot to use it. And in the console i type top to check what is appening and the Xorg popus up to 95% cpu
<ferret_0567> Hmmm...weird
<ferret_0567> There might be one thing that I can think of that might cause your problem
<markelhas> ferret_0567: but i don't now the files that a should copy to set this config!
<aro> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aro> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<ferret_0567> try all the dot files, the files starting with a "."
<ferret_0567> Overwriting them if necessary
<foxbeingz> bobstro: I am lookng there, a bunch of sites, but I cannot figure out where specifically I should go/
<jen> I switched to Kubuntu after running Mandrake\Mandriva for years and I really like it...Doesn't have the dependency hell like Mandriva did :)
<aro> What does it mean when a window fades from colored to grayscale in KDE?
<ferret_0567> But, what I have just described might destroy something
<charlie> is it possible to upgrade qt4.2.0-1ubuntu in edgy to qt4.2.3?
<ferret_0567> Hmmm...I would just reset all settings to defaults by deleting all the dot files and folders from your home folder in the installed system
<dwidmann> charlie: well, you could try to pull feisty's packages and hope they work okay (they probably have some major dependencies), else, you'd have to build from source, which shouldn't be very hard
<ferret_0567> That will delete all your emails and history and stuff, too
<charlie_> thanks
<ferret_0567> Either way has similar consequences
<foxbeingz> ferret_0567: do I you know where to look for so that I can talk to someone to unban me? As this is some server error
<dwidmann> jen: No, it's not too bad
<ferret_0567> This might make someone mad, but maybe type !help ?
<jen> Charlie, I just looked and it appears that QT4  is buried in the repositories
<ferret_0567> That'll contact admins
<Ashex> eh?
<sparrw> i might be getting my hands on a few dozen old 4-head cirrus logic svga video cards...  gotta find a bunch of CRTs and build a display wall now  :)
<Ashex> what's the issue?
<ferret_0567> He says he got banned from #ubuntu, and that he can get on from his desktop, but not from his laptop, even though they both have the same IP address on the net' (router)
<aro> What does it mean when a window fades from colored to grayscale in KDE?
<callidusfox> yeah
<ferret_0567> I think it means that the app stopped responding
<ferret_0567> I get that in Beryl
<dwidmann> that or it has lost focus
<jen> Kubuntu even runs on a 5 year old Compaw laptop with a bad memory module where M$ wont :)
<aro> I figured as much ferret_0567 and dwidmann
<dwidmann> jen: yes, how well does it run though? linux on old low mem machines is still rather painfuli n my experience (good thing ram is cheap)
<ferret_0567> Hmmm...does anyone have any problems with Atheros wireless cards causing freezing?
<sparrw> how can i turn off my keyboard's capslock remotely?
<sparrw> ferret_0567: banned from #ubuntu is a badge of pride
<jen> DW, it absolutely purrs
<ferret_0567> I do, but I also have the NVIDIA module (driver in windows)
<ferret_0567> badge of pride?
<ferret_0567> Huh?
<dwidmann> jen: I guess it's just because I send my computer to multitasking hell :P
<markelhas> how can i check the speed acess to my disk!'
<jen> The only thing I miss about Mandriva is their Control Center. I wish Kubuntu would implement something like it.
<teida> olaaaaaaaaa
<markelhas> teida: ola para ti tb :)
<ferret_0567> markelhas: http://linux.inet.hr/how_fast_is_your_disk.html
<jen> Having to tweak config files isn't something I've had to do in years, got lazy with Mandriva *lol*
<ferret_0567> There are some performance improvements you could make
<teida> gracias
<dwidmann> jen: I haven't touched mandriva since before the name change, but I know what you're talking about. It had some nice stuff
<jen> Gotta say Kubuntu seems faster tho
<teida> nadie me habla oqueeee
<dwidmann> not for me lately :\ feisty seems slower on mine than it was on edgy ... thinking of switching back to debian for a while because of it
<jen> I build my puters to be Linux compatable so I haven't had many hardware issues
<markelhas> ferret_0567: thnk, i've best preformance on a live cd than on a disk install, this is crazy stuff :|
<teida> ola hellou a todosssssssssssss
<dwidmann> jen: best way to do it, I do the same
<markelhas> ferret_0567: when u installed your kubuntu did u used the partition tool that was on the live cd?
<jen> This is diffferent..haven't been on an IRC since the early 90's
<teida> ola ai alguien
<ferret_0567> markelhas: I was using Ubuntu then, I did use it's partitioning tool
<markelhas> ferret_0567: manual !?
<ferret_0567> Manual?
<markelhas> ferret_0567: tryng to see if i made same mistake!?
<nirvana> c' qualcuno di italiano?
<markelhas> ferret_0567: also tryed the ubuntu cd same problem
<ferret_0567> Do you need Windows?
<ferret_0567> I never needed it when I installed Ubuntu
<ferret_0567> I removed it
<nirvana> ragazzi io uso beryl ma non riesco a configurarlo perch
<nirvana> primo non capisco
<nirvana> i tasti
<nirvana> per fare
<nirvana> il cudo
<markelhas> ferret_0567: i've a lot of stuff there that i don't want to loose, also need windows to connect my pocket and other tools for work
<ferox> hi
<markelhas> ferret_0567: and i'm afraid if a remove it that this problem steel there
<ferret_0567> You could ask #linux
<teida> os unis al canal lo dejais pro no contais nada
<sparrw> ferret_0567: getting banned from #ubuntu is like getting exiled from iraq
<paolo> hi. how can i see the dimension of the actual partition and the free space?
<sparrw> paolo: df
<deviance> Hmm
<ferret_0567> You could ask LinuxQuestions, Ubuntu Forums, #ubuntu, and #linux
<deviance> Can you guys see this
<paolo> thnks sparrw
<sparrw> nope
<orlando> How i select text in konsole or console without use the mouse?
<markelhas> ferret_0567: i'll try thnks man
<ferret_0567> We might be able to help if you could post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin
<teida> ola michail me aburro que t cuentas majo
<teida>  olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<teida> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<teida> oooooooooollllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ace2016> Hi
<ferret_0567> !pastebin | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<paolo> another question: i have to free /dev/hda3 and let /dev/hda4 take all the space freed by dev/hda3 ... how can i do?
<ferret_0567> Well...you should ask #linux
<paolo> thnks all
<ferret_0567> Your welcome
<deviance> pinh
<markelhas> ferret_0567: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17654/
<deviance> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<deviance> Oh good, IRC does work :P
<ferret_0567> markelhas: I g2g soon, what was your problem again? after you tell everybody your problem again, you should also post the link to the pastebin post you made
<deviance> Will 7.04 be lts?
<ferret_0567> no
<deviance> Hmph
<deviance> When will 5.05 support run out
<ferret_0567> Maybe the next release
<SilverPlated> nope following one
<ferret_0567> Not sure
<deviance> I'm still on dapper, I think I should upgrade, but this one works fine
<deviance> Is it worth it?
<SilverPlated> mark had an article saying 8.04 will be the next
<ferret_0567> Anyway, the great thing about Linux is that if support runs out, you can get help from the community
<deviance> Hmm, thats a long way off
<SilverPlated> well dapper is a 2 year lts
<deviance> Whats the support, does that mean IRC support as well?
<ferret_0567> deviance: yes, I do think the upgrade to Edgy and then Feisty is worth it
<deviance> So Support will run out in may for dapper?
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<deviance> Can I upgrade from the CD?
<SilverPlated> unless something happens yes
<fdoving> deviance: no, LTS releases are supported for 3 years.
<SilverPlated> is it 3?
<fdoving> dapper is an LTS release.
<SilverPlated> i thought it was 2
<fdoving> yes.
<SilverPlated> D=
<teida> i dont undertand because the 3 people in this chat don't talk with me x saber ingles no soys mas  y a mi no se me da bien okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fdoving> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<deviance> 5 on the server, Nice.
<WillLuongo> Hello, is it possible to get a linksys pci wireless card working on KUbuntu?
<deviance> Hmm, Is there an apache gui tool to set one up?
<deviance> !apache
<SilverPlated> i can't imagine someone wanting to run dapper for 3 years
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<deviance> I will upgrade, is it risky at all?
<SilverPlated> not if you don't have data you wanna keep
<SilverPlated> ;)
<deviance> Will I loose my settings such as wallpaper, home files?
<SilverPlated> there is a chance
<SilverPlated> a good one
<ferret_0567> I g2g do my school work
<deviance> A good one?
<deviance> I don't like the sound of that?
<SilverPlated> a good chance
<ferret_0567> I'll  be back on in about...oh...maybe 3 hours
<deviance> Ok cya
<SilverPlated> backup and then install
<deviance> Yeah
<fdoving> deviance: unless something goes horribly wrong, (which should not happen if you follow the guides) - there is not much risk in updating.
<deviance> Ok, Ill backup and try it
<fdoving> a backup is always advisable anyway.
<SilverPlated> from what i've read updating rarely goes well
<deviance> Oh dear, My home is 2gigs. I had better just keep what I need, huh,
<deviance> 1.1gig music, damn
<SilverPlated> meh i have 10gb
<SilverPlated> sometimes you just gotta spoil yourself
<deviance> All my files are in home, except for my php files
<deviance> Any others I should back up?
<teida> no
<SilverPlated> that dictionary app in ubuntu is nice
<SilverPlated> i'll admit I usually assume the worst
<deviance> I shall buy a memory stick, any suggestions?
<surgy> hi
<teida> que eburridos soys enserio ni picandos me seguis el royo o os lo traduzco
<surgy> i just downloaded the pcxs2 emulator and it comes in a format with the .7z extension, i tried to open it with ark and ark says "7zr is not in your path" can someone help please?
<surgy> !english | teida
<ubotu> teida: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<teida> a la chao
<fdoving> surgy: you need the package named 'p7zip-full' to unzip that.
<callidusfox> bobstro: I reisntall X-Chat irc clinet, deleted my .xchat folder from home folder and now everything works.
<deviance> Where is my firefox favorites kept?
<callidusfox> bobstro: I can log in to #ubuntu
<fdoving> deviance: inside ~/.firefox
<SilverPlated> so you typed the message in english?
<fdoving> deviance: err.. i mean ~/.mozilla/
<dettoaltrimenti_> can I set mp3s to open in moc and automatically play when I click on them?
<deviance> How do i get there?
<SilverPlated> helpfull for non english speakers
<surgy> callidusfox: thank you, is that a pluggin for ark or is it a different program?
<amnezia> hi
<fdoving> surgy: it is a separate program, but i think ark handles it too.
<callidusfox> surgy: worong person ?
<fdoving> surgy: ark handles it with that program installed, iirc.
<surgy> callidusfox: yes sorry
<teida> bye bey
<SilverPlated> is koffice any good these days?
<deviance> How do I show hidden files
<surgy> fdoving: i got this error  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' what can i do?
<Daniwan> Is there a way I can revert back to Kubuntu edgy from fiesty?  I dont have backups, do I have to do a clean install?
<fdoving> surgy: does other websites work?
<mc__> Daniwan: no that is not possible
<surgy> fdoving: yes
<Daniwan> wtf, why not?
<Daniwan> lol windows can do it
<mc__> someone should "Downgrades are _NOT_ supported" in the topic
<fdoving> Daniwan: clean install is the best option.
<mc__> Daniwan: you can downgrate from windows vista to xp?
<Daniwan> If you orriginally had XP yes
<SilverPlated> DIS
<deviance> Hmm, why upgrade to Edgy and then to feisty?
<Daniwan> If you install XP then upgrade to Vista you can rollback to XP
<surgy> fdoving: wha6t do i need to do?
<mc__> Daniwan: well,cause they now there new products suck even more
<deviance> From what I have heard everyone has had problems under Feisty
<Daniwan> True
<Daniwan> lol
<Daniwan> Yeah VMWARE
<fdoving> surgy: change to another mirror.
<mc__> Daniwan: but why would you want to dowgrade from feisty to edgy?
<Daniwan> VMware
<SilverPlated> THIS WEEK ON THE GRANDMA ACTION SHOW!
<Daniwan> It doesn't run in fiesty
<fdoving> SilverPlated: excuse me?
<Daniwan> The new kernel isn't supported
<SilverPlated> lol
<surgy> fdoving: umm...... by messing with my sources.list? is there a website i can download the .deb from?
<fdoving> surgy: you can download .debs from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mc__> Daniwan: wait,or use qemu with kqemu
<Daniwan> unless someone knows a way to get vmware server running on a fiesty install
<mc__> Daniwan: or install a supported kernel
<surgy> fdoving: thnx
<Daniwan> I can run dual kernels?
<fdoving> Daniwan: http://www.go2linux.org/node/44
<Daniwan> 2.6.15 kernel is supported by VMware, 2.6.20 (Fiesty's kernel) is not
<surgy> fdoving: what sub category whould it be under? do you know?
<fdoving> surgy: search for it. http://packages.ubuntu.com/p7zip-full
<mc__> Daniwan: grab the source of 2.6.15,compile it,run it
<besonen_mobile> were there any changes between the last 7.04 "beta" and the final 7.04 release?
<mc__> besonen_mobile: bugfixes
<besonen_mobile> "beta" being "herd 5"
<Daniwan> um...
<besonen_mobile> thanks mc__
<Daniwan> Is there a non manual way to install 2.6.15 kernel?
<Daniwan> Like through adept or something?
<Daniwan> or apt-get?
<besonen_mobile> mc__:  do you know where i can find the changelog?
<mc__> besonen_mobile: why do you want to know that?
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, did you get your grub fixed?
<fdoving> Daniwan: go read the link i posted to you.
<Daniwan> It;s not loading
<fdoving> Daniwan: http://www.go2linux.org/node/44 - here it is.
<besonen_mobile> mc__:  because i'm  curious
<deviance> I run Hoary
<deviance> Its the best
<mc__> besonen_mobile: hm,alright,dunno sorry
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any way to add options to 'Open With,,,'? I want to run 'mocp -acp' every time I click on an mp3
<besonen_mobile> Ashex:  nope.  i think there might be a bug in ghost.  if your are around in a day or two i'll tell you what i discover.
<Daniwan> Still waiting for response on that site fdoving.  Been waiting since your first post the servers not responding..
<deviance> Wait how can I check my version of kubuntu
<fdoving> Daniwan: hang on, i'll find the google cache-link for you.
<Daniwan> ty
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, okay, I'm usually here every day
<fdoving> deviance: in konsole: 'lsb_release -a'
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, it may be that you need to do grub-install /dev/foo
<Ashex> ghost may not backup the MBR
<deviance> I am running dapper
<deviance> Was edgy 6.10
<jacek> is there any way to get 'quicksearch' in menu, like in openSUSE ??
<ayjamob> hey folks! could someone help me. how to make work normally two network in kubuntu? same problem are in the most kde-based distros
<besonen_mobile> Ashex:  i backed up the mbr separately with mbrwork.  fwiw, when i looked in /boot the grub directory was missing.
<fdoving> Daniwan: http://icanthack.com/?p=53 might work for you.
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, what file is missing?
<fdoving> Daniwan: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:lC1jHJDDD14J:www.go2linux.org/node/44+vmware+server+feisty&hl=no&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=no
<fdoving> nice url. go google.
<besonen_mobile> Ashex:  the whole grub directory
<ayjamob> ,,in same time
<aro> Anyone know how to bold text in Konversation? ctrl+b brings up bookmarks.
<ayjamob> anyone??
<fdoving> Daniwan: basically google for 'vmware server feisty' will give you a bunch of hand-holding when fixing vmware on feisty. it's, no doubt, easier than downgrading or reinstalling.
<fdoving> ayjamob: you can do it manually in /etc/network/interfaces - i'm not aware of any smart config tool to do that graphically.
<Daniwan> fdoving so I see.
<Daniwan> The Icanthack link is for x86, I'm 64bit amd.  Besides renaming the kernel you think the same process should work?
<Daniwan> I'm just a little afraid to mess with the kernel by hand
<fdoving> Daniwan: try. or google something like 'vmware server 64bit feisty'
<Daniwan> good call
<fdoving> Daniwan: you're not messing with the kernel, directly. you're trying to compile modules for it.
<ayjamob> <fdoving> my cards is working, but eth1 is going to offline. kde dont like two working card at the same time. i dont know why. i tried to turnof knetwork, but it didn't helped.
<Ashex> besonen_mobile, that is very strange
<Ashex> I'll be right back, gotta do some work
<besonen_mobile> Ashex:  i know
<besonen_mobile> i'm outta here
<besonen_mobile> thanks for your interest
<fdoving> ayjamob: are they both DHCP?
<joel> whats a good session video capture app? I tried istanbul but it doesn't work properly
<fdoving> joel: xvidcap
<joel> fdoving: thanks
<ayjamob> <fdoving> eth0 is not DHCP and connected to internet, and other eth1 is connected to the other Windows computer and not DHCP to
<mehdi> hello all
<ayjamob> i have kubuntu fiesty
<fdoving> ayjamob: ok. static only. I'll make a sample /etc/network/interfaces file for you, and paste it online. hang on.
<ayjamob> ok
<mehdi> there is somone here how speck french?
<LjL> !fr > mehdi    (mehdi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mehdi> plz help
<Daniwan> AHA
<Daniwan> fdoving, thanks again I think I got it.  It was as simple as running a patch I found on ubuntuforums
<mehdi> !thanx LjL
<fdoving> Daniwan: great :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx ljl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any way to add command line arguments to 'Open With,,,'? I want to run 'mocp -acp' every time I click on an mp3
<Daniwan> This is why I like ubuntu.  People are actually helpfull.  Thanks for helping me instead of "rtfm"ing me.  ;)
<fdoving> ayjamob: http://rafb.net/p/1St9Ar66.html
<WillLuongo> Hello, is there any way to get a linksys pci wireless network card working in KUbuntu?
<gioacchino> hello I have a problem with open gl
<neongau> dettoaltrimenti_: try open with / other and then type it there
<gioacchino> somebody can help me ?
<gioacchino> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> gioacchino: What is your problem?
<joel> What is the difrenace between 'mare to be removed' and purge?
<gioacchino> WillLuongo: I use latest version of kubuntu  my problem is this: when I use any 3d game
<Jack32> okay wtf
<gioacchino> it go slowly and wen I close the game crash the session
<Jack32> i restarted kubuntu and it had a config wizard pop up randomly
<gioacchino> I must login
<Jack32> and now my enviroment looks all different
<Jack32> my beryl isnt being apoplied, and my windows look like xp theme
<Jack32> and beryl is runnign....
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah I tried neongau, but it doesn't recognize the arguments
<WillLuongo> gioacchino: I can't say for sure, but when I had opengl apps crash like that, I had to reconfigure my video driver in xorg
<gioacchino> WillLuongo: all 3D game play slow and when I close it I must relog in kde session
<WillLuongo> gioacchino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was how I fixed it.
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents I am having monitor issues.
<WillLuongo> But it turned out to be that when I updated to feisty it replaced my legacy nvidia drivers with the new ones.
<gioacchino> my hardware is this: motherboard= asus p5w dh deluxe , vga card= nvidia en 6600 512MB, cpu= core 2 duo e6600, ram 1GB
<compilerwriter> When I try to do the sytem settings thing and modify my monitor settings a I get an error message about old third party things and something about a failed kde upgrade.
<compilerwriter> Now for some reason all of my fonts are giant as well.
<gioacchino> WillLuongo: for my nvidia video card the driver is "nv"  ??
<zerothis> i have gens with gtk installed. is there a way to also install cli gens so i have both. I have the cli gens source and am ready to ./configure it, i assmue there is a configure option to install cli gens is a non default place or under aq non default name (ie: gens-cli)
<WillLuongo> gioacchino: that sounds right to me. I don't really know any more than that, sorry.
<gioacchino> thanks..
<neongau> is there way to have gtk apps really get styled as the qt apps? in firefox for example the menus look dead-ugly because the line-height is only a 3rd of that in qt :S
<compilerwriter> The  module Monitory & Display could not be loaded.  The possible reasons are:  an error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module.  or You have old thir party moldules lying around.  How do I fix this?
<WillLuongo> neongau: you can select qt instead of gtk in the system settings
<neongau> WillLuongo: that doesn't ever changes anything for me
<WillLuongo> System Settings --> Appearance --> GTK styles and Fonts
<WillLuongo> neongau: I don't have any other ideas, sorry.
<neongau> np, guess i have to live with ugly gtk apps :D
<weswh-> i have an Asus A7N8X motherboard, that has SATA - not sure which chipset...does anyone know if that works well with Kubuntu?
<weswh-> I'm thinking about getting an SATA system drive
<The> Hello Everyone!
<WillLuongo> The: hi!
<Trubadurix> ehm why does kde suck so much on ubuntu? i installed kubuntu and nothing work then i reinstall i now it cant boot up :( . is it better to install ubuntu and then install kde via synaptic?
<wolferine> Trubadurix, what sort of issues?
<FireTalon> mine is working fine
<gioacchino> I have a probelam with open gl anybody can help me ?
<Trubadurix> issues = ???
<wolferine> gioacchino, try #ubuntu-effects
<Filthpig> Trubadurix: problems..
<weswh-> Trubadurix: i've never had problems like that. sounds like a faulty install somehow
<Trubadurix> first install i couldnt use konsol. all i write and nothing happend
<Filthpig> Trubadurix: have you tried reinstalling?
<wolferine> Trubadurix, thats the only issue?
<weswh-> what's the kernel version of Feisty?
<Trubadurix> no many applications coulnt open but i cant see out put becues konsol dont work
<The> May i ask whats the main difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Trubadurix> then i reinstalled and now  aproblem in boot
<Filthpig> The: mainly the desktop environment; Ubuntu uses gnome while Kubuntu uses KDE. And then there are some apps.
<corey> does anyone here have experience installing quake 3 with the quake3-data package and the disk?
<Trubadurix> and every time i restart system i have cut the power becues it stuck on half way or something
<The> i was trying out Ubuntu and i love it but i have been around Windows computers and my understanding is that Kubuntu is a little more windows friendly
<The> atleast to the people that are used to it
<Trubadurix> wolferine: is it better if install ubuntu and then kde via synaptic?
<nighthawk71> I am running Kubuntu 7.04.  I am having a problem with KMail.  when I try to print an html email with a multiple page table in it it does not print right
<wolferine> Trubadurix, i am sure you can work with what you have
<Trubadurix> ok i'll try
<WillLuongo> The: In my experience, both are equally friendly or unfriendly (depending on your perspective)
<Filthpig> Trubadurix: what are your computer specs?
<nighthawk71> Trubadurix.  if you want to run kubuntu 7.04, you should probably install that ranther than just installing kde over ubuntu
<Trubadurix> specs = hardware ??????????
<WillLuongo> The: I like KDE better myself.
<Trubadurix> i have the kubuntu 7.04 cd
<The> i like Ubuntu but i want to make sure i know which one i want more
<The> which is going to be easier for my to transition to thats all
<The> (sorry about the spelling)
<WillLuongo> The: You might want to just try a live disk of kubuntu then, and play around a bit
<Trubadurix> ok here's the question:  install kubuntu   or   install ubuntu and then install kde over    ?
<nighthawk71> install kubuntu
<WillLuongo> Trubadurix: Go with Kubuntu
<Trubadurix> ok
<haffi_> If I have Kubuntu 6.10 with nvidia drivers and beryl, should the update to 7.04 give me any problems?
<nighthawk71> I tried installing ubuntu server, then kde over it
<nighthawk71> it did not work very well
<weswh-> does anyone know what the default kernel for the desktop system is?
<Trubadurix> thanx
<nighthawk71> 2.6.20-15-generic
<Trubadurix> 2.6.20 ?
<WillLuongo> haffi_: I didn't have beryl, but my upgrade with nvidia drivers was relatively painless
<haffi_> ok
<haffi_> hopefully the update won't break the X server or something
<weswh-> thanks
<nighthawk71> I am running Kubuntu 7.04.  I am having a problem with KMail.  when I try to print an html email with a multiple page table in it it does not print right
<nighthawk71> any ideas?
<weswh-> trying to figure out if it will play nice with an SATA hard drive (Asus A7N8x mobo, nforce2 chipset...not certain of the SATA chipset)
<nighthawk71> I am running kubuntu 7.04 on intel 945P chipset motherboard with sata 160gb wd hard drive
<intelikey> what are the cron tests again ?    * * * * *   is ?
<Alarm> when putting a dvd in my drive and later unmounting it , i see like 10 processes kio_file where each of them takes 6-7mb of ram. and even if the dvd/cd is unmounted the processes dont stop . how can i stop that annoying thing ?
<intelikey> no man pages    but i'll look on tldp.org
<The> Can anyone reccomend a quicker way of downloading the Iso of Kubuntu besides directly from the website?
<Alarm> The,  ftp mirrors ?
<Alarm> torrents ?
<Alarm> though http and ftp is the best and fastest way
<wolferine> The, torrents, help the cause :)
<The> i just cant have access to the website for the entire period of 7 hrs
<csingley> hey people.  i have updated from 6.06 "dapper drake" to 6.10 "edgy eft" via dist-upgrade.  it worked surprisingly smoothly, except i can't upgrade to kernel 2.6.17.  error message is:
<csingley> "
<csingley> Setting up linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic (2.6.17.1-11.37) ...
<csingley> Running depmod.
<csingley> Finding valid ramdisk creators.
<csingley> Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version
<csingley> 2.6.17-11-generic on running kernel 2.6.15-27-686 in /usr/sbin/mkinitramf
<Alarm> The,  there are download managers with pause on them
<csingley> has anybody seen this?
<wolferine> csingley, if you can, we can
<nico_> i found out what to put in the .sh file to start glx
<The> Alright will try it by torrent
<nico_> but now i have to find out what to put in the file instead of starting gnome-desktop
<The> anyone know of a good torrent search engine?
<jager> btjunkie.com
<csingley> thanks wolferine.  i mean, has anybody encountered this error, or have any suggestions for overcoming it?
<nico_> oh that was supposed to be in ubuntu-effects
<csingley> i was a bit surprised to find incompatibilites between mkinitramfs and any of the kernels
<wolferine> csingley, if your going to post more than a line or two of text, you might consider pastebin
<wolferine> rather than flooding the channel...
<wolferine> !pastebin | csingley
<ubotu> csingley: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<csingley> apologies, and thanks.
<csingley> is this a reasonable forum for asking this question?
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> im just busy atm, so give me a bit, I can probably help
<wolferine> MSN :)
<haffi_> The upgrade wizard says that /boot doesn't have enough space... should I delete any old kernels or something?
<csingley> wolferine, thanks.  here's a paste to apt-get debug output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17671/
<wolferine> csingley, can I ask, why not update to Feisty?
<ferox> hi
<ferox> i have kubuntu dapper
<ferox> i would like tu upgrade to feisty
<ferox> i founded an how-to for ubuntu
<wolferine> ferox, should be an update in your upgrade manager
<csingley> wolferine, i suppose i could update to feisty.  i probably will.  i'm just a raging incrementalist, and wanted to check out edgy first
<wolferine> hehe
<csingley> i'm still kind of kicking the tires on this dodgy 2.6 kernel...
<ferox> wolferine: dist-upgrade doesn't work
<wolferine> ferox, why is that, any errors?
<haffi_> is it safe to delete older initrd images and vmlinuz kernel files from the /boot partition?
<stdin> haffi_: yeah.
<vbgunz> I had a horrible time upgrading to Feisty. maybe thats an overstatement but the upgrade did not want to work for me. incredibly I only needed to uninstall ipython and the upgrade then worked smoothly. then, even more incredible is, the upgrade is the best so far in overall performance.. just wow in speed all around :)
<stdin> haffi_: but it's easier to just uninstall the packages
<Mulo> hi
<ferox> wolferine: no errors, but it doesn't propose any upgrade
<haffi_> ok, how would I do thah?
<wolferine> ferox, in the update manager?
<ferox> shuold i add any repository for upgrade to edgy?
<ubuntu_> I'm having problems installing Kubuntu 7.04.. When I alter partition table manually it says that I need a root partition.. What do I do?
<stdin> haffi_: open adept and remove the "linux-image-(VERSION)" package you don't want
<wolferine> csingley, try this site --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=206992&page=15
<ferox> wolferine: ferox@fer-B-ox:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<haffi_> ok, thanks
<wolferine> ferox, you want to upgrade to Feisty correct?
<ferox> wolferine: yes but first i think i should upgrade to edgy
<wolferine> ferox, why?
<ferox> wolferine: i don't know :)
<wolferine> ferox, using KDE or Gnome?
<wolferine> are you using*
<ferox> wolferine: and so what shall i doto upgrade to feisty?
<ferox> kde
<wolferine> do you see the update manager ferox
<ferox> adept....
<wolferine> im on Gnome, so I am not positive
<wolferine> but its called an update manager
<fdoving> ferox: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wolferine> thanks fdoving
<ferox> i take a look
<fdoving> ferox: if you're currently runing 6.06 (dapper) you need to first upgrade to 6.10 (edgy), then to 7.04 (feisty).
<fdoving> jumping versions is not supported.
<wolferine> ah you do, do you fdoving
<wolferine> thanks for the info
<ferox> fdoving: ok
<csingley> wolferine:  thanks, i saw that website already.  i didn't find it very helpful.  the only concrete suggestion i found was to try recompiling the kernel without ACPI
<csingley> i'd like to have more assurance that this is the problem before getting back into that sort of thing
<csingley> it seems unlikely that any kernel would be incompatible with mkinitramfs...
<piway> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oliver> hello
<Kubuntu> I'm using the nv driver and is having major troubles in games and Google earth, whay is wrong?
<fdoving> Kubuntu: you want to checkout the fglrx driver.
<oliver> I will sit back and help where I can
<fdoving> !ati | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> csingley, im thinking the more advanced ppl can help you than i
<csingley> well thanks anyway wolverine; all help is much appreciated.
<oliver> csingly: what was your problem
<Kubuntu> I have a NVIDA GeForce fx 5500 card, should I still use fglrx?
<csingley> oliver, i did a 'dist-upgrade' from dapper to edgy.  everything worked great, except the kernel image itself.  here's a paste of apt-get debug output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17671/
<tsdgeos> Kubuntu: no
<Kubuntu> nd I don't have a fglrx driver
<MajorApus> anyone know whow to edit the asound.conf to let both of my soundcards be used simultaneously for all sound output
<Kubuntu> The ubuntu guide refers to programs I don't have.
<Deeply> Hello?
<Deeply> I'm running off the ubuntu cd, exploring this new to me OS
<haffi_> the upgrade wizard still complains that I need 18 mbs of free space on /boot, but df -h says that I have 23 mbs free
<Kubuntu> The ubuntu guide refers to programs I don't have. How can I then get the NVida geforce fx 5500 driver??
<oliver> csingley: I had problems updates to edgy to feisty I had a similer problem I just install the whole OS from scratch
<Deeply> my question is, how do I run programs I have installed on a windows partition even though I'm just running off the CD?
<soulrider__> Kubuntu: youll have to install nvidia-glx
<soulrider__> !nvidia | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kubuntu> How?
<soulrider__> check out that guide
<stdin> Kubuntu: the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia tells you
<Kubuntu> I told you, It refers to programs I don't have.
<soulrider__> Deeply: linux wont run windows programs unless you use wine
<Deeply> OK
<stdin> Kubuntu: what ones exactly??
<Deeply> so i have to look for that then
<csingley> oliver: damn, i'm really hoping not to do that.  this is a laptop running on encrypted root & swap, with a bunch of custom ACPI & hot buttons stuff... thanks though, i may have to!
<soulrider__> Deeply: its not a good idea to install stuff when using the live CD
<Deeply> because if I can run VS.NET, i'd probably dump Windows
<soulrider__> Deeply: i have to run that too
<Kubuntu> System->administartor
<Deeply> Soulrider: true, but I'm just exploring this for the first time today
<soulrider__> Deeply: the best solution is to run VMWare
<Kubuntu> GeForce FX 5500  0x0326
<haffi_> the upgrade wizard still complains that I need 18 mbs of free space on /boot, but df -h says that I have 23 mbs free
<soulrider__> Deeply:  dont you worry, linux isa  lot easier than it seems
<soulrider__> !nvidia | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deeply> I downloaded and burned the CD last night, but just booted off it a few minutes ago
<soulrider__> read that guide, ti will explain how to install the drivers Kubuntu
<haffi_> what is the name of the partition manager in KDE?
<soulrider__> Deeply: some things are different, but overall its quite easy to have a nice desktop system
<soulrider__> haffi_: qtparted
<Deeply> I'm so tired of Windows wanting to know what I had for breakfast every day.....
<soulrider__> !software | Deeply kubuntu
<ubotu> Deeply kubuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<oliver> csingley: I am sure some of the more experienced people here will be able to help you more than I can!
<Deeply> true, some things are different, but I am willing to learn
<soulrider__> lol Deeply windows sucks :P
<soulrider__> Deeply:  check out that guide, its about how to install software on ubuntu
<soulrider__> youll see how easy it is
<soulrider__> its different, but easy!
<wolferine> hey soulrider__ hows it going?
<soulrider__> hey wolferine
<Deeply> Windows has its uses, but I'm not sure I can wipe my windows partition yet
<Kubuntu> What about me?
<wolferine> Deeply, just one system at home?
<Kubuntu> I don't have those programs, I still need the driver.
<cheeseboy> any one know how to make fceultra fullscreen with no border?
<Deeply> I've been working on a massive database program in VB.NET, and to start that from scratch would set me back about a year
<soulrider> Deeply: i say you install ubuntu and start using it, force you to use it, not use widows for say 2 weeks, except wheny ou need VB .NET
<soulrider> thats what i did, and i elarned really quick
<wolferine> Deeply you could look at wine
<soulrider> Deeply: you also have TONS of support here and in the forums
<Deeply> Wolferine: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ 2 GB of RAM, with ATI X800 Pro PCI-Express video card
<soulrider> Kubuntu: i told you to read the binary driver howto guide!
<wolferine> Deeply, VMware
<stdin> Kubuntu: open adept and install "nvidia-glx" then open konsole and type in "sudo nvidia-xconfig" that's it
<Deeply> i'm running the 32 bit ubuntu because I could not get the 64 bit version to run
<soulrider> yeah Deeply, i run vmware with a far worse PC, and it works like charm
<csingley> Deeply, i still have a windows partition on my laptop.  haven't booted into it in 6 months or more.  i use VMWare to run business stuff that's windows-dependent.  works fairly well.
<nico_> guys where is the famous windows migration tool in feisty where they were all bragging about
<stdin> soulrider: the feisty guide is Gnome only atm, infact the whole page is
<rtryhetrdfghdfgh> hello
<soulrider> nico_: i think its in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu :(
<wolferine> stdin, no, its not reall
<wolferine> really*
<csingley> thanks for the help wolferine & oliver
<Deeply> well, I assume I'd have to change the partition size on this hard drive if I'm going to install Ubuntu
<wolferine> np csingley
<soulrider> Deeply: do you think you can give it 30 gb of space?
<wolferine> Deeply, first, get access to partition magic
<soulrider> thats more than enough to run vmware too, but just to be on the safe side, 30 GB is ok
<Deeply> well, it's a 74 gig SATA drive
<s17lans> ello
<wolferine> Deeply, buy another drive?
<soulrider> oh, its not that big
<stdin> wolferine: have a read of it, it's very gnome centric
<Deeply> I also have a 250 gig western digital IDE drive that is empty
<ericsson> Anyone who could help me out with advices regarding automated backups?
<soulrider> guys, you knwo of any distros i can use in an old ass PC? i dont think its even a pentium 3
<s17lans> any1 here has used any dyndns updater in ubuntu ?
<wolferine> stdin, its mostly cli
<Deeply> and a 13 gig drive i have backups on
<Kubuntu> How can I use a windows partion in linux?
<haffi_> Has anyone heard about this problem I'm having before?
<wolferine> Kubuntu, its in the ubuntu guide(google it)
<vegan2> hi
<soulrider> anyways, i gotta go study guys, Deeply if you want you can email me or something, pm me if you want my email
<stdin> wolferine: not anymore it isn't
<drewcipher> soulrider:  damn small linux is the best I've used for super slow Pc's.
<wolferine> later soulrider
<soulrider> drewcipher: great!
<wolferine> stdin, since Feisty?
<stdin> wolferine: the "Troubleshooting" part is
<vegan2> how do i make it so i can write in a directory
<Deeply> I also have a lot of GPS stuff I use
<s17lans> any1 here has used any dyndns updater in ubuntu ?
<csingley> haffi, it's a pretty strange.  have you tried remounting some other partition on top of your existing /boot and seeing if that works?
<wolferine> s17lans, I use no-ip
<Kubuntu> How can I remove windows partions (i do not have a browser)?
<nails> Need help with Recordmydesktop: I am trying to record the sound that I am playing from amarok. I know that I am supposed to change some setting in Kmix to get it to record but I can't figure out which one it is. Anyone has experiance with this? Thanks
<s17lans> works ok ?
<wolferine> vegan2, you need to set permissions, or use sudo to write
<stdin> wolferine: the only cli command on the page (besides Troubleshooting) is "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<wolferine> s17lans, i really just installed it today, but my address is used alot
<csingley> ericsson, do you want to backup over the network or to an external drive or what?
<vegan2> the file browser wont let me
<wolferine> stdin, we talking about the same guide?
<wolferine> lol
<vegan2> how do i use sudo
<vegan2> the directory is boot/grub
<stdin> wolferine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wolferine> vegan2, what are you trying to do
<cheeseboy> any one know how to make fceultra fullscreen with no border?
<vegan2> change the file menu.lst
<wolferine> stdin, yes, sorry, I am refering to
<wolferine> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Deeply> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<wolferine> sorry
<Deeply> !google vmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google vmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> wolferine: ahh, that's not the one ubotu gives anyway :p
<wolferine> vegan u use nano to edit files?
<Deeply> OK
<Deeply> still learning here....
<wolferine> stdin, thats the one I always give :)
<ericsson> csingley: I've tried to DVD-RW but it was to slow, been thinking to either USB flash memory or second server through SSH somehow..
<stdin> vegan2: what do you want to change?
<vegan2> gedit
<wolferine> Deeply, its a bot that responded
<Deeply> yes, I'm familiar with IRC
<Deeply> :)
<wolferine> vegan2, then do sudo gedit file_i_want_to_change
<csingley> ericsson, i use SSH to another server.  that's the way to go.  use scp
<vegan2> i want to eliminate some choices in grub, make it so there is no timeout, and maybe change the default
<Deeply> so VMWare is what I need to run Windows then?
<wolferine> vegan2, you want to do this, when a file as root permissions (sudo == root)
<jeroenvrp> someone know how I set the timeout for the dhclient when using it on the command line?
<stdin> vegan2: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ericsson> Is it possible to SSH backups of mysql as well?
<wolferine> vegan2, make sure your careful in what changes you make
<wolferine> bbiab
<ericsson> ericsson
<vegan2> yes, thank you
<csingley> ericsson: you bet!  there
<csingley> is a program called mysqldump
<ericsson> so scp and mysql dump would make backups of mysql, /var /usr e.t.c?
<ericsson> Been trying to write a bash script with cron but no real joy there :) Would be brilliant if it could save me my hair by doing simple straightforward backups
<csingley> ericsson:  mysqldump will dump your DB tables to flat text files.  take that, along with whatever else you want, and make a tarball (using tar program).  then scp the tarball to a remote server you have access to.
<replman> Hi! I need some help sending emails via sendmail from my kubuntu machine. Anyone here knowing about sendmail?
<molotova> du monde ?
<ericsson> Would it be advisable to separate backups so that for instance Mysql files goes to USB flash drive and /usr and so on goes through SSH?
<vegan2> will see if it works, thank you
<RXVL> Can anyone here help me with Amarok?
<Deeply> so where do I get this VMWare and is it free?
<dettoaltrimenti_> what's up RXVL
<stdin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<RXVL> I think i need the codecs for mp3s
<RXVL> but I cant find them
<RXVL> I tried google
<stdin> RXVL: have you tried playing a mp3 file?
<RXVL> yea
<cps1966> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> RXVL: what heppened?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah rxvl- follow those links- it's a pretty simple procedure
<molotova> all english ?
<ericsson> csingley: are there any advantages in using SCP compared to RCP?
<RXVL> mmk thanks, <3 Kubuntu btw, I just started using 7.04 yesterday
<dettoaltrimenti_> tell your friends ;)
<RXVL> i did, i lent 3 of them my live cd
<stdin> !fr | molotova
<ubotu> molotova: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<molotova> merci bien :)
<csingley> ericsson: no, i wouldn't bother with the USB (except as an extra copy).  youcould use rcp if it's just on the LAN, not over the internet, but why bother?  real men always use scp
<mrdlouisd> how do i edit files with kate, everytime i try to it wont let me save them
<pedro_> buonasera!!!!ho pasticciato con i driver ati ed non riesco piu ad accedere in modalita grafica!!!qualcuno mi puo' aiutare???
<mrdlouisd> im used to gedit, but would like to give kate a try
<cps1966> you need to do it as root
<stdin> !it | pedro_
<ubotu> pedro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<csingley> ericsson, here's a script i use to dump mysql tables: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17681/
<pedro_> ok!!thanks!!!
<soulrider> mrdlouisd: kate rules!
<mrdlouisd> thanks good ol sudo
<stdin> mrdlouisd: don't use sudo with kate
<stdin> mrdlouisd: use kdesu
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<mrdlouisd> so what command would i use kdesu kate?
<vbgunz> hello all, I have gview, gvim and gvimdiff installed. I don't remember installing them. I cannot apt-get remove them... I might have installed them manually or something a long time ago. Any clues on how to cleanly deinstall them?
<stdin> mrdlouisd: yeah, just replace the word "sudo" with "kdesu" that's it
<Deeply> soulrider: ok I've got a pen
<mrdlouisd> alright ill have to remember that thanks guys
<fdoving> vbgunz: where are they located? 'which gvim' in konsole will tell you the path. it's a good chance they are installed under /usr/local
<ericsson> csingley: That could be quite interesting, I'll have to try that..
<vbgunz> fdoving: /usr/bin/gvim
<fdoving> vbgunz: 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/gvim'
<soulrider> Deeply:  PM
<csingley> ericsson: and for extra credit, here's a procedure i use to back up the important files on my laptop, encrypt them, and store them on a remote server over the internet via SSH:
<Deeply> yes I replied
<csingley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17683/
<vbgunz> fdoving: dpkg: /usr/bin/gvim not found.
<Deeply> seems I have to register my nick or something
<vbgunz> fdoving: :(
<csingley> anyway, good luck i have to run
<fdoving> vbgunz: ouch. then it's all installed to /usr without the package manager beeing told about it. that's not so nice. you can try to actually install gvim, and hope it'll overwrite your old files, then remove the paockage.
<vbgunz> fdoving: I don't remember installing it and not sure why I wouldn't use a repo instead... I might have, it's not unusual
<kmax> hello, I was wondering if it is possible setup kde/kdm to disable multiple local logins such as the option in gnome/gdm that does this?
<vbgunz> fdoving: sounds like a plan
<vbgunz> I will let you know
<ericsson> csingley: lol, that's quite an encryption on top of that
<csingley> ericsson, the remote server is a shared host.  i have sensitive information i need to back up.
<vbgunz> fdoving: when I went to install gvim using apt-get, I got this: "Package gvim is a virtual package provided by: vim*"
<stdin> kmax: not sure, ask in #kde
<soulrider> Deeply: it would bea  good diea if you read the software guide before installing any software
<soulrider> !software | Deeply
<fdoving> vbgunz: ok, then gvim isn't around in your version of ubunt anymore. it's kind of out-dated. you can try to google for a package of it. or check packages.debian.org
<ubotu> Deeply: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<vbgunz> fdoving: maybe I never did install it, maybe it got installed through vim* or one of those
<ericsson> I'm going to implement a university backupserver, but with my luck it will be me needing to backup the backups...
<vbgunz> fdoving
<vbgunz> sorry, ok :)
<Deeply> OK I seem to have my nick registered
<csingley> ericsson: also i just realized, those instructions were written for one of my servers, which is running gentoo not ubuntu.  obviously in ubuntu we don't use "emerge" to install packages, but rather "apt-get install"...
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ericsson> csingley: Yeah, I figured that already ;)
<stdin> Deeply: basically you do "/msg NickServ REGISTER Password", then you can do "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY Password" to identify yourself
<Deeply> yes I already did
<csingley> ericsson: well have fun with that.  that encrypted remote backup setup works great for me.
<bobstro> csingley: you copy the 5G encrypted filesystem each time?
<ericsson> I'll give that a try tomorrow and see if I get my head around it, sounds like it really could be a good solution, combined with cron, hopefully that would be the end of my problems ;)
<ericsson> csingley: Thank's a million for the help and advice, well appreciated...
<csingley> ericsson: np, just read up on cryptsetup-luks, that's where all the magic is.  the rest of that is just standard rsync & scp, no big deal.
<voicu> hmm, i don't get it... with the new kernel my partitions are named /dev/sda1 instead /dev/hda1. is this normal? if yes, why?
<ericsson> ericsson
<voicu>  /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/hda1
<voicu> isn't sda made for serial drives?
<stdin> voicu: it's normal, I'll grab you the explanation for it
<pestilence> voicu: no, it's for scsi drives.
<wolferine> back
<voicu> scsi=serial?
<pestilence> voicu: no.
<stdin> voicu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<pestilence> serial ATA drives also show up as /dev/sd drives
<oyvind> Why dont kubuntu save my dns servers that i manual configurer?
<wolferine> oyvind, doing it as sudo?
<stdin> oyvind: using dhcp?
<oyvind> yes
<oyvind> no static
<ericsson> Sometimes (often) you also get USB-sticks as /dev/sd*'s
<voicu> ok... so is this happening only on kubuntu or on any os with that kernel version?
<stdin> hmm, it should do
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<voicu> thanks stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stdin> voicu: any 2.6.20 kernel (afaik)
<voicu> ok then
<voicu> see ya
<murat> how can i share files onto another pc thru ubuntu
<wolferine> murat, windows, or not?
<VincentMX> why isnt there any PowerPC version of Kubuntu able for ordering?
<stdin> murat: a few ways: samba (windows shares), nfs, ssh, ftp, http...
<murat> yes windows or stream onto my xbmc
<stdin> !ppc | VincentMX
<VincentMX> !ppc
<ubotu> VincentMX: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<murat> xbmc= xbox
<wolferine> not sure on the xbmc, but to share with windows, usually use samba
<wolferine> murat, on the xbox, u use FTP usually
<murat> is samba preinstalled on ubuntu
<murat> wolferine id like to stream
<wolferine> murat, can you mount the windows drive on you Xbox?
<oyvind> I cant save any dns true kde nettwork settings or ip. When i maunal config the /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf, it wont accept the new config.
<ericsson> ericsson
<VincentMX> murat: samba client, not server
<ericsson> Is it worth upgrading to 7.04 server or are there only minimal changes from 6.06 LTS?
<wolferine> murat, actually, I am pretty sure you can
<VincentMX> damn you, ubotu! ppc is not just mac and gameconsoles
<murat> so samba is a app for ubuntu
<csingley> hey guys, my apt skills aren't of the finest.  i have a need to install multiple verisons of gcc concurrently.  if possible, i'd like to do this through apt.  possible?  procedure?
<wolferine> !samba | murat
<ubotu> murat: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> ericsson: only changes on the server edition are newer package versions and new kernel
<VincentMX> also Pegasos, and newer Amigas
<ericsson> ericsson
<deppsche> CPU[AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ clocked at 1000.000 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686]   Up[-24min-]   Mem[-729.949/3043.29MB-]   HDD[-454GB(46%used)-]   Procs[-143-]   Client[Konversation 1.0.1] 
<VincentMX> Amiga pwns
<stdin> ericsson: and better virtualisation support too
<ericsson> so no real changes between 704 server and 606 server then?
<VincentMX> deppsche: yeah right
<LjL> csingley, "apt-cache search gcc | grep ^gcc"
<Tm_T> LjL: funny hat you got
<ericsson> stdin: don't want/need GUI :)
<voicu> uh, one more question. what does that UUID represent? how do you get it and why is it any more useful if you know where your drives are located?
<LjL> csingley: then to decide which version to use, export the variable CC, e.g. "export CC=gcc-3.4"
<LjL> Tm_T: what? :o)
<ericsson> ah..read visualization...sorry..
<stdin> ericsson: didn't say anything about GUI, did i?
<stdin> ahh :P
<csingley> LjL will that clobber my old gcc, or leave it be?
<ericsson> lol@tired me
<Admiral_Chicago> voicu: it makes it a bit more dynamic iirc
<stdin> ericsson: stick with the LTS version on the server
<deppsche> Host/Kernel/OS "kubuntu-feisty" running Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686 [ Ubuntu 7.04 ] 
<deppsche> CPU Info       (1) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ 512 KB cache flags( nx lm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ] 
<deppsche>                (2) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ 512 KB cache flags( nx lm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ] 
<deppsche> Videocard      nVidia G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]   X.Org 7.2.0  [ 1280x1024 @60hz ] 
<deppsche> Network cards  2x nVidia MCP55 Ethernet, at ports: b080 b000
<deppsche> Processes 141 | Uptime 25min | Memory 728.387/3043.29MB | HDD ATA Maxtor 6L200M0,ATA Maxtor 7Y250M0 Size 454GB (46%used) | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v2.50
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stdin> !paste
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lynoure> ericsson: not only minimal changes, but whether it makes sense or not is up to you/your organisation to decide based on your use and the effort it takes to upgrade. I personally go for "if I do not know if I want to upgrade, then I prebably do not"
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> csingley: it will leave it be. this is not a general APT thing, it's specific to gcc: it comes in several version, with different packages that don't interfer with one another. that's because it's quite common for people to sometimes have to compile stuff with gcc 3
<Tm_T> csingley: I usually have 3 versions of gcc
<csingley> tks LjL & Tm_T
<Daisuke_Ido> mornin'
<ericsson> Lynoure: I want to upgrade since I enjoy tearing my hear apart, rest of organisation couldn't care less what versions the boxes are running
<epimeth> ahoy folks!  been a while
<ericsson> (tear hair even)
<Lynoure> ericsson: then that is reason enough :)
<epimeth> hows everyone doing?
<wolferine> good thanks
<wolferine> yourself epimeth ?
<Lynoure> ericsson: I myself skipped edgy and then later went to alpha feisty instead :) It was fun.
* stdin misses the svn version of konversation, and goes compiling 
<danish> hi how can i get the ndisgtk for kubuntu
<danish> nvm it came up in adept
<ericsson> Upgrade for fun to feisty on my home machine, didn't take long for X to leave the building..
<sergio_> alguien puede ayudarme
<stdin> danish: you can run kde apps in gnome and vice-versa
<dettoaltrimenti_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ericsson> Lynoure: Alphas are fun, if there is a long holiday with lots of spare-time to come..
<sergio_> y como lo hago ubotu
<wolferine> anyone have triple monitors, or more?
<RXVL> I used to
<wolferine> !sp | sergio_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danish> i am glad kubuntu is extremely customizeable compared to ubuntu
<ericsson> wolferine: I have five of them in the garage, but I guess that doesn't help..
<dettoaltrimenti_> sergio, go to channel #kubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wolferine> thanks dettoaltrimenti_
<wolferine> i have to study up country codes
<wolferine> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> language codes :)
<ericsson> study cc's?
<wolferine> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> es, br, and it are the most common ones we get, with the occasional fr or de
<ericsson> all you need is sw
<ericsson> swahili that is..
<wolferine> german
<dettoaltrimenti_> you never get any ru, because the russian channel is awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: de = german :D
<Ashex> how's it going guys?
<wolferine> aj
<Daisuke_Ido> swahili would be cool
<wolferine> ops
<wolferine> ahh
<wolferine> thought de was denark
<wolferine> denmark*
<ericsson> otherwise this list could help: http://www.iso.org/iso/en/prods-services/iso3166ma/02iso-3166-code-lists/list-en1.html
<Daisuke_Ido> i think that's dk
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> spanish just throws me off all the time, there is no es in spanish :/
<dettoaltrimenti_> is everyone here british or american?
<ericsson> dettoaltrimenti_: no, not really..
<wolferine> CND
<Daisuke_Ido> doubtful
<stdin> wolferine: what's spanish for spanish?
<dettoaltrimenti_> am I the only russian
<ericsson> espanol or something ;)
<dettoaltrimenti_> espanol
<wolferine> yeah
<stdin> es ^
<wolferine> :P
<ericsson> dettoaltrimenti_: probably not, but it look's that way right now..
<dettoaltrimenti_> where are you guys from
<Daisuke_Ido> offtopic, but a decade later, it STILL hurts to think about how bad sheryl crow butchered d'yer mak'er :(
<ericsson> fi, se, gb, no, dk and de
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, lmao
<wolferine> alot of the Zep tunes werent that good
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: i'm ripping encomium (the zep tribute album) and while there were a few gems, it's mostly blah
<wolferine> listen to Singles soundtrack, battle of evermore
<ericsson> Daisuke_Ido: Thank's for trying to keep offtopic since we're not on it
<wolferine> that was a good cover
<wolferine> who does that track on encomium
<Daisuke_Ido> battle of evermore?  it's not even on the album
* wolferine keeps the convo offtopic
<wolferine> oh, i thought someone did it again
<wolferine> STP one was good
<wolferine> is*
<Daisuke_Ido> dancing days, yeah.  and duran duran did a good job with thank you
<wolferine> agreed
<bobleny> !kde | bobleny
<nu> hello
<bobleny> Hi
<nu> i'm having this issue with ntfs partition automounting
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<RXVL> How do I open Terminal?
<nu> thanks, but it's a little weirder :)
<Daisuke_Ido> RXVL: alt+f2 and type konsole
<Deeply> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wolferine> nu, what are you using to mount it?
<nu> i can mount it manually no prob
<nu> with basic ntfs, or ntfs-3g
<nu> no probs
<nu> my only issue is ...
<nu> it doesnt get automounted
<nu> like, i stick an usb drive in
<wolferine> nu then edit your fstab, then sudo mount -a
<nu> formatted with ntfs
<nu> and it doesnt get mounted
<stdin> nu: post your fstab to pastebin please
<wolferine> to confirm the mount takes
<nu> ok wait a moment, i dont want the entries in my fstab
<wolferine> your mount command isnt getting carried into your fstab properly
<nu> say i pick a pendrive, and want to mount it
<wolferine> nu, no fstab, ok
<nu> there's no matching entry for that specific disk/partition in my fstab
<nu> and i want it that way
<nu> so i was thinking
<nu> just like vfat gets automounted
<wolferine> nu, what mount command?
<nu> no mount command, as i said, i can mount it manually no prob, i was just wondering why it doesnt get automounted when i plug it in
<nu> whereas the same pendrive, formatted as vfat, does
<wolferine> its ntfs
<wolferine> :)
<nu> it's by design, you mean ? :)
<nu> ntfs wont get automounted ?
<nu> i get your typical "open / do nothing" etc dialog
<Daisuke_Ido> why ntfs for a thumbdrive anyway?
<Daisuke_Ido> massive overhead
<wolferine> hehe
<nu> but when i click "open", it wont open it
<nu> and it wont mount it at ALL
<wolferine> mount it, to open it
<bobbyd> hi
<nu> it's not just one pendrive, that's the basic example, it does the same on a mixed partitions external disk drive
<nu> with reiserfs one one partition, and ntfs on another
<bobbyd> does anyone have the VPN configuration in knetworkmanager working?
<wolferine> nu, usb issues perhaps?
<nu> wolferine, sounds weird...why would it mount nicely any other FS ?
<nu> EXCEPT ntfs ?
<nu> and it does it with ntfs-3g as well
<bobbyd> I installed the pptp stuff but when I click VPN Connections -> Configure VPN it doesn nothing...
<nu> i repeat, mount=automount
<pestilence> bobbyd: the answer to that is invariably yes, so just ask your question ;)
<danish> why won't ndisgtk run on kubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti_> nu- you probably have to edit your fstab in order for it to automount
<nu> i could indeed, but i happen to connect different pendrives, not always the same
<nu> several partition orders etc
<nu> i'm a bit anal about that
<nu> i want it to automount, when i'm in kde
<bobbyd> pestilence: I stated my problem, is that good enough? :)
<nu> :P
<wolferine> nu, thought you said it didnt mount reiser very well either?
<nu> nope, it does automount it finely
<pestilence> bobbyd: it's a step in the right direction :-D
<nu> it's just ntfs
<nu> :|
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> well, there is your answer
<nu> you think i should go about reinstalling ntfs basic modules as well ?
<Ashex> I recall reading an article about setting up automounting ntfs as rw...
<Ashex> !ntfs
<nu> reinstalling ntfs-3g didnt help
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<wolferine> <nu> it's just ntfs
<wolferine> <nu> :|
<wolferine> hehe
<famine> aww :(
<nu> eheh
<henning> hello hallo
<bobleny> Hey, I can't login to my linux drive. I get this message, "Xsession: warning: unable to write to /temp; x session may exit with an error", it then sends me back to the login in screen... What do I do?
<wolferine> bobbyd, you cannot start X
<dettoaltrimenti_> nu are you sure your fstab doesn't have the 'noauto' option?
<wolferine> bobbyd, did you just change your xorg.conf around?
<nu> i'm sure there's no entry for /dev/sdb1 (which is the pendrive ntfs partition i'm testing right now) in my fstab
<wolferine> nu, can you just add it into your fstab, to amuse us all
<nu> ahah
<wolferine> u seem capable :)
<wolferine> hehe
<pestilence> bobleny: is the drive full?
<bobleny> wolfyd: No, I havn't
<wolferine> bobbyd, do you dump your /tmp dir on boot/reboot?
<Ashex> !ntfs-3g > me
<nu> i can add it to fstab, and check if it mounts automatically
<wolferine> nu :)
<nu> hold on while i log onto irc from kub
<bobleny> pestilence, /etc was full for a couple minutes
<nu> brb
<pestilence> bobleny: but /tmp isn't full now?
<bobleny> wolfyd: not that I know of...
<Ashex> kub, what's the issue at hand?
<bobleny> pestilence, I don't think so...
<surgy> im trying to compile pcsx2 and im having the following problem/problems: im running kubuntu feisty and i have jhust read install.txt, it says to run the script "build.sh all" and i did that and got the following errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/458312
<wolferine> bobbyd, then maybe your drive is, in fact, full
<sredna> in the 2058734+6983476+48789628+94832084736208756+78657 packages everything in debian is split into, which is providing what other distros keep in 'openssl-devel'?
<bobbyd_> pestilence: I also keep getting kicked from IRC :)
<wolferine> bobbyd, try df -Th
<Ashex> er
<dettoaltrimenti_> nu: /dev/sdb1 /media/usb auto 0 0
<Ashex> nu, what's the issue at hand?
<pestilence> bobbyd_: bummer.
<nuu> there
<wolferine> bobbyd, how are you getting onto irc, if you arent able to get into X
<bobleny> I tried to create a 10 gig truecrypt volume in /etc. I couldn't finish because I ran out of room. I deleted the volume afterwards...
<wolferine> bobbyd, two systems?
<bobbyd_> wolferine: you're talking to the wrong person I think :)
<wolferine> ops
<pestilence> surgy: have you installed build-essential?  you seem to be missing autoconf and automake
<stdin> surgy: seems you need the packages "aclocal", "automake" and "autoconf"
<wolferine> i am, sorry bobbyd
<bobbyd_> wolferine: and you can use irssi to get irc from the console...
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu: /dev/sdb1 /media/usb ntfs-3g auto 0 0 if that doesn't work
<surgy> pestilence: is build-essential a package?
<LjL> surgy: yes
<pestilence> surgy: indeed
<Ashex> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nuu> i wanna try basic ntfs, not ntfs-3g yet
<stdin> pestilence: autoconf/automake aren't part of b-e
<surgy> pestilence: and that should fix my problem?
<nuu> beside i've uninstalled -3g
<Ashex> yes, they are
<nuu> anyway, just a sec, lemme put it back into fstab
<bobleny> wolferine: yes, I have two HDD on this computer, one windows on kubuntu
<Ashex> autoconf and automake are. build-essential depends on them
<surgy> stdin: then whast do i need?
<pestilence> surgy: most likely.
<stdin> Ashex: nope, I installed b-e and I still had to grab automake/autoconf
<nuu> btw dettoaltrimenti_: i may be wrong, but dont you have to specify "noauto" in fstab when you don't want it to be mounted at boot, whereas "auto" is implied ?
<Last_Hero> anyone else get "Connection Refused" when trying to use Mozilla Thunderbird to connect to webmail? (hotmail specifically)
<stdin> surgy: just sudo apt-get install them
<wolferine> bobleny, so you want to look at your drives space
<Ashex> stdin, odd, I usually have the make tools after build-essential
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu auto is implied, but it doesn't hurt to force it if it's not working
<surgy> stdin: ok
<pestilence> surgy: stdin is right, apt-get install autoconf and automake
<lee_> this may sound stupid but i kind of can't move my Konversation window because the top tab disappeared. how do i get that tab back?
<pestilence> surgy: but you will need build-essential as well.
<Ashex> ah
<bobleny> wolferine: "fdisk -l" ?
<Ashex> stdin, I was wrong
<Ashex> I stand corrected
<nuu> ok...even though hald shouldnt worry about fstab reporting any auto/noauto option when being forced to mount by user's choice once you plug the drive in
<nuu> as that should matter only at boot time
<nuu> i'll follow your advice nevertheless
<sredna> in the 2058734+6983476+48789628+94832084736208756+78657 packages everything in debian is split into, which is providing what other distros keep in 'openssl-devel'?
<Ashex> lee_, I think it's alt+F3
<wolferine> bobleny, gf -Th
<surgy> ok i did that and it started to build
<Ashex> sredna, eh?
<surgy> but now i get this
<surgy> callbacks.c:5:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<stdin> sredna: probably libssl-dev
<sredna> stdin: how insanely logical :o -- and thank you
<bobleny> wolferine: should I do any thing else while I'm there?
<stdin> sredna: :)
<Ashex> surgy, you might need libgtk2.0-dev
<sredna> that is in fact installed
<sredna> bye :)
<Ashex> surgy, also, check the dev's website to see what is required to compile
<nuu> ok, i can tell from kern.log that the drive gets recognized
<Ashex> it sounds like you didn't check, which is why you're getting errors
<nuu> no automount, no popup
<nuu> lemme mount it manually
<wolferine> bobbyd, you want to see if your /etc is full
<nuu> works
<wolferine> if it is, that explains the error
<wolferine> sorry bobbyd
<surgy> Ashex: i did and i thought i had it all
<wolferine> :/
<nuu> same prob as before :|
<wolferine> bobleny, those posts were for you
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu, any errors when you mount it?
<nuu> nop
<nuu> all smooth and fine
<ricach> hello, I am a kubuntu newbie. My Logitech camera was successfully tested under ekiga, but I cant see any picture.Can you help?
<ericsson> ericsson
<nuu> i can read it no prob
<nuu> of course i mount it from root
<Ashex> surgy, you might have missed one
<stdin> !webcam
<nuu> i can try specifying ,user in the fstab options and mount it from non-su
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ashex> I've done that in the past >_>
<nuu> if you want
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu, try to add the option 'user'
<nuu> k
<nuu> sec
<surgy> Ashex: let me try it after this gtk and see
<bobleny> wolferine: OK, I'll be back...
<ricach> Thx for your quick help. Great
<nuu> ok, automounting works finely now
<dettoaltrimenti_> alright, great
<nuu> why wont it automount without an fstab entry, though ?
<bart_> hi folks
<nuu> i dont want an fstab entry
<dettoaltrimenti_> fstab is the file that deals with automatically mounting your drives
<surgy> ok well seams to have fixed the one error, now i have about 4 more: http://www.pastebin.ca/458337
<nuu> that's not entirely correct
<nuu> automatically mounting works fine without an fstab entry
<dettoaltrimenti_> ricach- are you getting any errors?
<nuu> for disks formatted with other filesystems
<nuu> other than ntfs, that is
<nuu> this is the only issue i've got as i said earlier
<wolferine> nuu, editing fstab work?
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu- if you believe that, then delete your fstab, and restart
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu- but don't actually do that, because your computer would explode
* wolferine suggest you not delete your entire fstab (w.o a backup)
<nuu> dettoaltrimenti_: i know full well how fstab works :) and it's rather obvious that my root/swap partitions wouldnt get mounted that way
<FOSSR0CKS> lol.
<FOSSR0CKS> =)
<nuu> now please would you read my question ? :)
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> nuu, read my question :)
<nuu> i'm just new at how kde handles automounting
<ericsson> ericsson
<nuu> or rather
<nuu> at how kde interfaces to hald for when it comes to automounting
<nuu> not new at linux :)
<ericsson> ericsson
<Last_Hero> damn, I seem to off accidentally blocked my own internet access via Firestarter : /
<nuu> all i'm asking, is why reiserfs mounts without an fstab entry, while ntfs doesnt
<nuu> that's it, period :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok sorry nuu
<nuu> reiserfs, or vfat, or whatever other fs i have at hand
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu- the defaults include an option that automatically detects the file system, and it might detect the file system as 'ntfs' instead of 'ntfs-3g'- that's a posibility
<nuu> now that's talking :)
<nuu> where are these defaults stored ?
<RXVL> I still need help with getting MP3s to play in Amarok, can anyone guide me please? I'm a total Kubuntu noob.
<ericsson> !kubuntubread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntubread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ericsson> bah...
<wolferine> RXVL, press play?
<nuu> btw bear in mind i uninstalled ntfs-3g
<graft> does anyone here use guidance power manager?
<nuu> i can reinstall it and let you know if it helps though
<Last_Hero> RXVL #amarok
<dettoaltrimenti_> I mean if you don't write any options, nuu- you know we wrote 'ntfs-3g user', the default would be 'auto user'
<RXVL> I need to get the codecs for it
<RXVL> thanks
<roadfish> when should I install an "OpenGL-enabled" package vs the regular package. for example, stratagus vs stratagus-gl. How can I tell if I should run the OpenGL version?
<oliver> hello
<nuu> but dettoaltrimenti_: in case the system automatically detected the partition as "ntfs", it'd still have to mount it
<nuu> on the other hand, i can try reinstalling ntfs-3g because the other way around might be happening
<Daisuke_Ido> my guess would be that if you can do opengl, install the opengl version, as it's likely to take advantage of the 3d acceleration, and therefore theoretically run faster
<nuu> since i uninstalled ntfs-3g, the system might recognize the partition as ntfs-3g now
<nuu> and not being able to load the appropriate module for the filesystem, mount fails
<stdin> roadfish: the openGL version can use Direct Rendering
<nuu> i can try
<dettoaltrimenti_> you could try it, couldn't hurt
<oliver> are there any programs like fireworks and dreamweaver
<nuu> yep i will, thanks for the idea, brb
<Daisuke_Ido> oliver: nvu, bluefish
<dettoaltrimenti_> oliver- nvu
<oliver> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> vi ;)
<roadfish> is there any hardware evaluation tool that will tell if I can do OpenGl?
<dettoaltrimenti_> hey, does anyone here use a separate CSS editing program?
<tuco> I finally managed to get the wireless connection working! Geeeez. I have downloaded and installed the Ati drivers, how can I get a resolution of 1280x800 displayed now please?
<dettoaltrimenti_> roadfish- glxinfo
<dettoaltrimenti_> roadfish better yet, glxinfo | grep direct
<roadfish> dettoaltrimenti_ (and everyone else): thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> np
<Last_Hero> tuco, check the display settings
<oliver> can'tyou edit css in bluefish?
<dettoaltrimenti_> tuco- you have to edit xorg.conf if the option doesn't show up in system settings/display
<dettoaltrimenti_> I've never used bluefish, just used nvu
<nuu> dettoaltrimenti_: would you recommend installing ntfs-3g from automatix ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu I'd do it from adept, but they're pretty much all the same
<tuco> that is what I am doing fellas. Why make it easy when you can make it complicated with ATI mi amor!
<nuu> alright
<nuu> i'll do it from apt-get
<nuu> :P
<nuu> right, it's done
<tuco> this is for gnome: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf what will it be for KDE?
<nuu> Users from 'fuse' group can now mount NTFS volume.
<nuu> i'll usermod -aG myself into fuse
<Daisuke_Ido> tuco: kdesu kate
<nuu> so that it should DEFINITELY work !
<tuco> I told you so hey ;-)
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu sounds good
<nuu> right, i'm into it
<nuu> fstab entry removed
<dettoaltrimenti_> tuco- kdesu kate
<nuu> fingers crossed, connecting pendrive :)
<Daisuke_Ido> however, instead of manually editing xorg.conf for that, i'd recommend using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dettoaltrimenti_> tuco but be careful, make a backup copy first- are you reading a HOW TO guide?
<nuu> popup is here.....
<nuu> damnit, nothin
<nuu> didnt mount it
<tuco> yes sir
<aldin> chelsea 1:0 liverpool!!!
<pattieja> nutshell42, thanks for the focusing my attention on NFS, yesterday
<tuco> Let me start the lappy now
<nuu> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nuu> hold on a sec
<Tm_T> !offtopic | aldin
<ubotu> aldin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nuu> could it be that
<zirxx> aa
<nuu> fuse can't write to /media
<dettoaltrimenti_> nuu- either uninstall if it worked that way, or also install ntfs-config and run the program and answer the questions
<nuu> fuse group, i mean
<nuu> so in theory
<nuu> if i give fuse (group) write permission to /media
<nuu> it oughta be able to create the mountpoint
<nuu> to where it should finally automount my volume
<pattieja> nutshell42, I am now able to login using my NFS mounted home directory
<nuu> will try, brb
<aldin> nuu: sudoa pt-get install ntfs-config
<nuu> aldin: ntfs-config will only configure your static drives afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, this cd is too far gone to recover :\
<aldin> nuu and after that in konsole type sudo ntfs-config
<pattieja> nutshell42, I had to install the 'nfs-common' package in order for things to be happy
<nuu> i'm trying to generalize this
<nuu> i want it to automount any ntfs device i throw at it
<nuu> not just ntfs-config'ed ones
<aldin> nuu: ok
<esaym> what is the default security type for ssh?
<nuu> sec, i'll try the fuse way
<esaym> 3des 256bit?
<nuu> remounting / with acl, and setfacl g:fuse:rwx to /media
<graft> esaym: rsa, usually
<graft> esaym: or do you mean session keys
<oliver> when you install programs with wine where do they install to?
<ben__> hello
<ben__> efnet
<esaym> graft: I don't know,  I was actually wondering if the encryption offload feature of this netcard would work with ssh: http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=prodspec&sku=3CR990B-97&pathtype=purchase
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> Freenode
<DaSkreech>  :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> oliver- /home/user/.wine
<dettoaltrimenti_> hey daskreech
<nuu> no luck
<graft> esaym: you know how ssh works, right? or how all public-key encryption works?
<DaSkreech> hi dettoaltrimenti_
<nuu> gave myself and fuse group full access to /media
<nuu> still nothing
<esaym> graft: I thought I did, but now I am thinking different....
<dettoaltrimenti_> I have a question I've been asking all day- I want mocp to run when I click on mp3s, and I want it to use the command line arguments '-acp': is it possible to do this? If I try 'open with,,,' and write 'mocp -acp' it doens't work
<rigao> i have a problem with Kubuntu 7.0.4. When i boot it i get the msg 'cant access tty'. Any idea?
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: did you check run in a terminal
<graft> esaym: hmm, well i don't know what this security offloading you want to use is, so i dunno if i can help with that...
<dettoaltrimenti_> daskreech yes
<graft> esaym: but ssh by default uses RSA 768-bit host keys and 256-bit 3DES session keys
<nuu> i may be wrong but do you need to specify a %s, or whatever kde uses, where the filename goes, in the open with line ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> hmmmm
<ben__> so guys this is my first time in here and i have no idea what is going on
<dettoaltrimenti_> where should I put the % nuu?
<DaSkreech> ben__: This is a group chat room
<DaSkreech> ben__: Why were you asking for efnet ?
<nuu> well typically just where the filename would go, if you were to open it from command line
<esaym> graft: thanks for to info.  The problem I have is the max speed I can get through my webserver is 3.6MBS because the encryption calculation maxes the 450mhz cpu.....
<nuu> that is, say you can successfully run "mocp -acp blah.mp3" from commandline
<ben__> oh i didn't know what was going on at all
<nuu> i'd try "mocp -acp %s" from a generic "open with" box
<oliver> cya later everyone
<DaSkreech> ben__: this is a support channel for Kubuntu if you have a problem then you can ask here
<graft> esaym: hrmm... shouldn't... the whole point of stream ciphers are they're really fast
<nuu> so as to make the exec handler fill the %s in with the filename you're running the "open with" command on
<DaSkreech>  If you just want to chat please join the off topic room
<ben__> DaSkreech: oh i gotcha... thanks man
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | ben__
<ubotu> ben__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dettoaltrimenti_> still doesn't work
<bill> hi
<nuu> compare with any other "open with" box, do you notice escape sequences or something ?
<nuu> i've no idea how kde handles it
<dettoaltrimenti_> no idea- all I know is that it isn't reading the arguments- because it works when I manually type it in the ocmmand line
<lee_> Is there something even better than Beryl?
<esaym> graft: well ssh maxes the cpu.  Uploading unencrypted like through ftp yields speeds of 10MBS vs 3.6
<nuu> you could try a dirtier way
<dettoaltrimenti_> lee_ yeah, vista.
<dettoaltrimenti_> lee_ hah, just kidding!
<lee_> haha, good one.
<lee_> seems like i saw some video on youtube that was demoing some fancy version of beryl
<Deeply> heh
<nuu> dettoaltrimenti_: try these buncha commands
<Deeply> lots of experimentation
<nuu> echo "mocp -acp %1" > /usr/local/bin/mymocp
<nuu> chmod +x /usr/local/bin/mymocp
<Deeply> note to self: wine does not like google earth :)
<snap> beryl is just a fork of a bigger program....forget the name starts w/ a C
<nuu> and pick /usr/local/bin/mymocp from the "Open With" dialog
<graft> esaym: that seems really wrong to me
<fabian__> does somebody know the name of the german channel?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ehhh
<dettoaltrimenti_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<graft> esaym: ssh should never use that much CPU to do its thing
<graft> esaym: what are you copying?
<fabian__> okay,thank xou !
<esaym> graft: the cpu is an amd k6-2+ @450mhz.  Maybe amd back  then just sucks??
<nuu> dettoaltrimenti_: if that wont work, try putting these lines in that mymocp file:
<nuu> #!/bin/sh
<nuu> mocp -acp $1
<graft> esaym: could be, but i've used it on equally crappy boxes with no problem
<esaym> graft: the webserver has torrentflux installed on it.  I copy large iso's back and forth between it using scp
<nuu> in case that wont work either, do a "which mocp" and put the full pathname instead of "mocp" in the file
<esaym> graft: really?  hmm
<esaym> graft: whats was the process usage of ssh?
<dettoaltrimenti_> i can't find mymocp
<graft> esaym: well on my lappy it's like 6% tops... granted my laptop is a 1GHz celeron or some such, but still
<nuu> you should create it
<esaym> graft: the same happens copying files to my 350mhz PII firewall box
<nuu> from scratch
<nuu> that will be your replacement script for starting mocp
<nuu> in the "open with" dialog
<graft> esaym: hrm any weird options in ~/.ssh/config?
<nuu> mymocp being a shell script that just invokes mocp, with the -acp option you wanted
<esaym> graft: no it is just stock.  using ssh by itself yields about 2MBS through put.  I can get up to 3.6MBS using the 'blowfish' encryption cipher
<makuseru> how can i view a page that says its for "IE only" without installing IE and using Wine?
<graft> makuseru: you can fake your useragent string, probably
<esaym> graft: maybe the laptop has a 3com card with offload features? ;)
<graft> esaym: nope
<esaym> oh :(
<graft> esaym: this is over wireless
<makuseru> graft: huh
<esaym> graft: and you can get the full speed of ethernet?
<bobleny> Wolferine: You there?
<wolferine> bobleny, yep
<wolferine> how did it go?
<bobleny> It didn't
<wolferine> oh?
<wolferine> so its not full?
<bobleny> I was unable to determine the size
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> do you know about ttyl?
<Eruantalon> !squashfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> esaym: ... no idea, dunno how fast 11G is supposed to be
<bobleny> Talk to you later?
<Eruantalon> anyone know what squashfs is?
<wolferine> bobleny, no, you can open a terminal
<wolferine> bobleny, you press ctrl-alt-F*
<bobleny> wolferine: From where?
<wolferine> where F* is a key at the top of your keyboard, either F1-F6
<graft> esaym: my wireless claims 36Mb/s - i get 2MB/s with ssh, which allowing for overhead probably means i'm at a little over half capacity
<wolferine> this will open a terminal
<wolferine> in the terminal, you will be able to check for errors, check your HD space, etc...
<bobleny> wolferine: I don't know how...
<wolferine> bobleny, i just told you :)
<lee_> If I installed some type of nVidia drivers to get Beryl working, will it still work as well if I play Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory?
<wolferine> lee_, u probably want to latest drivers
<Eruantalon> is 2MB/s a reasonable speed for 802.11g?
<wolferine> rather than "some type" :)
<tcstool> Not really
<lee_> soooo go on the nvidia website?
<wolferine> lee_, no
<wolferine> lee_, google ubuntu guide, it gives instructions on getting the latest nvidia drivers
<bobleny> wolferine: Do you know that I am currently running on Windows xp? I don't believe I can access the terminal from here....
<lee_> aight.
<lee_> it won't screw with my xorg config though will it?
<esaym> graft: you only get half the displayed speed for wireless because of the collision avoidance method so that speed is about right.  And you say the ssh process is using very little of the cpu?
<wolferine> bobleny, , you can at your login (which is what I thought you could get to in linux
<bobleny> Oh ok
<Eruantalon> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bobleny> wolferine: So when I get to the login I should press ctrl-alt-f1 or f6?
<wolferine> bobleny, or any f* key inbetween f1 and f6
<wolferine> with ctrl-alt as well
<wolferine> obviously
<graft> esaym: yeah... and i'm using 3des, not blowfish
<bobleny> wolferine: OK, once I open terminal what commands do I need to execute to check HDD space?
<esaym> graft: hmm
<wolferine> bobleny, I gave you that before
<wolferine> bobleny, you should probably write it down some where :)
<wolferine> bobleny, use: df -Th
<bobleny> wolferine: I did, gf -TH
<bobleny> wolferine: Oh, you ment df!
<Deeply> how does one one switch between windows in ubuntu?
<bobleny> you said gf -Th...
<wolferine> Deeply, matters how its installed
<wolferine> oh, Deeply alt-tab, sorry
<Deeply> running it from the livecd
<wolferine> bobleny, use df -Th
<Deeply> ok now to see if this works
<Alarm> i did something with the Kmenu , and now the "system settings" shortcut , that opens a window, is like a folder with subdirectories , like the category "internet" . with the only difference it includes the things that also the system settings includes, look and feel, administration , services and so on. how could i restore that ? or if someone could tell me what is in the properties of the "System settings" in the kmenu written , to fix it
<bobleny> wolferine: Is there a way to use konversation from there?
<wolferine> bobbyd_, its not konversation
<wolferine> but you can connect to irc via a command line
<wolferine> you would have to either install one, or use one already installed
<Dragnslcr> Is there a way to set window size and position memory globally, or do I have to set it for every window that pops up?
<bobleny> wolffyd: How do I connect to IRC through the terminal?
<wolferine> bobleny, i just waithow
<wolferine> said how*
<Alarm> anyone that could help ?
<Deeply> heh fun
<bobleny> wolferine: Uh....?
<Deeply> ham radio deluxe says out of memory :)
<Deeply> this program is quite interesting this ubuntu
<wolferine> interesting?
<wolferine> hehe
<Cugel> I want to run xscreensaver on my first screen only (0:0). I just don't understand the manual where it says to use [-display host:display.screen]   -- what do I enter there???
<chairmeleon> hi :)
<graft> esaym: what version of ssh are you using?
<wolferine> bobleny, to be honest, I really think yu need to reconsider what your doing exactly
<wolferine> im just looking down the road
<bobleny> wolferine: What?
<chairmeleon> I'm trying to run a buildset script for some downloaded icons. It always worked flawlessly in 6.10, but now it says 'No convert in path'
<esaym> graft: I don't know.  What ever the lastest is for dapper
<Deeply> thank you for all the information
<chairmeleon> what package do I have to install to supply convert?
<nuu> Cugel: have you tried something along the lines of localhost:0.0 ?
<Cugel> I will, now.
<wolferine> either you dont have enough memory, and your gonna have to come back here and ask, how do I get more memory, resulting in possibly a re-format
<wolferine> OR
<nuu> just wild guessing here ;)
<wolferine> you have enough memory, and your not getting into your ubuntu install
<Cugel> "xscreensaver: Can't open display: localhost:0.0" -- I get that type of error all the time!
<wolferine> im just saying, from a troubleshooting perspective, dual booting is not the way to go
<Cugel> That -display command just infuriates me, and I can't find any real example of it being put to use.
<graft> esaym: try ssh -v
<graft> esaym: what's the server running?
<nuu> have you tried 0:0, or 0.0 alone ?
<wolferine> bobleny, you can connect to irc in a consol, but you need to read about which clients are available, and find if its installed
<yeti> is there a font-package for ubuntu somewhere that provides me with standard fonts like arial, times new roman, etc? my system has lots of (propably GPLed) fonts, but it's really annoying not to have the word/windows stadnards
<wolferine> then you need to install it, if you dont have it
<bobleny> wolferine: I have two separate physical drives.
<wolferine> bobleny, your dual booting though
<wolferine> thats the point I am trying to get out
<Cugel> Same error all the time. Can't open display (and yes, echo $DISPLAY shows me 0:0)
<bobleny> wolferine: So?
<wolferine> at*
<wolferine> bobleny, leaving, and coming back here all the time isnt "productive"
<nuu> hm
<wolferine> have you thought of maybe using VMware?
<esaym> graft: ok one sec
<wolferine> to run your linux OS in a virtual machine?
<bobleny> wolferine: I know. That's why I asked if I can connect to IRC in terminal
<wolferine> or do you maybe have another PC that you can use
<wolferine> bobleny, even then, your going to need a bit of help (probably) to get back into your linux OS
<graft> esaym: also does the same happen with sftp? there are protocol differences, might be better...
<wolferine> unless you want to just run command line
<esaym> graft: both computers using OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<wolferine> im just looking at the big picture
<wolferine> and suggesting maybe trying VMware
<Lamington> So who is using feisty ?
<kary> Help: Is it possible to make kde remember my bluetooth mouse?  Whenever I leave my laptop for a few minutes and come back, i have to open a konsole and re-enter the hidd command to connect the mouse.
<wolferine> but you have to have a system that can handle VMware
<bobleny> wolferine: Maybe later...
<wolferine> Lamington, I am
<wolferine> bobleny, gl anyways
<Lamington> wolferine: cool... any advice on drivers and my old nvidia 5200fx graphics card ?
<wolferine> Lamington, the latest
<wolferine> Lamington, running beryl?
<Lamington> wolferine: the one marked 'new' ?
<wolferine> Lamington, dont use the nvidia page for the driver
<esaym> graft: I don't have sftp.  But downloading or uploading through apache yields proper ethernet speeds
<Lamington> wolferine: yes, I was refering to the one in the repos
<judgen> ive been using beos for a few years now. Im just wondering why linus takes so lon time to start up and to do things.
<wolferine> use the ubuntu guide (google it) to setup the latest drivers
<Lamington> wolferine: ok
<judgen> linux
<graft> esaym: sftp should be standard...
<wolferine> judgen, lots of services?
<Lamington> wolferine: I've only just installed feisty... is beryl easy to set up ?
<cps1966> hey judgen whats up
<judgen> i switched since youtube dont wokr in BeOS =P
<soon> for Kubuntu - should I prefer Beryl over 'the other one' (forget its name) - also XGL or AIGLX or ? (I have an ati graphics card)
<wolferine> Lamington, not too bad, about the same as on the previous
<judgen> just that everything seems slow, just like in windows
<Lamington> wolferine: ok
<wolferine> Lamington, use #ubuntu-effects for any more help on that though
<klando> I have an issue (supposed with pulse audio) while upgrading to festy : I have no more sound
<judgen> cps1966: do you know if i have done anything wrong?
<wolferine> judgen, do you have lots of services running?
<wolferine> klando, in which applications?
<Lamington> wolferine: cool, will do
<judgen> wolferine: i have no idea
<klando> kde
<wolferine> Lamington, good luck
<Lamington> :)
<judgen> wolferine: default kubuntu
<klando> like for sound server test
<cps1966> i have dual xeon 2.4 here so its quite fast
<wolferine> judgen, well, opening services will take time (on startup)
<wolferine> judgen, linux also checks the status of your f/s before booting into the OS
<nuu> Cugel: have you tried allowing localhost running programs to access your local display ? with xhost +localhost
<wolferine> judgen, there are many "factors" in a "slow" bootup
<judgen> i have dual opteron 275 (4 cores) so i expected an speed improovement over BeOS, but no
<klando> wolferine, I have 2 sound cards, an old one, and the one on motheboard (and I use the motherboard's one )
<wolferine> klando, you havent been testing the correct device maybe?
<judgen> wolferine: how do i stop the disk check?
<danish> how can i play wmv files on kubuntu
<klando> huum
<wolferine> judgen, not sure, google it, and while your there, check the ubuntu guide
<judgen> danish: install gstreamer*
<klando> wolferine, if i put the sound 'higth' I get sound like 'ppsss' so edvice seems ok
<wolferine> judgen, has lots of info on a new ubuntu/kubuntu install
<danish> judgen how do i do that
<cps1966> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<klando> (and additionnaly, kmix doesn't complain)
<judgen> danish: om du r dansk, kr fr tusan inga ltar med drm. Det r Ondska
<Alarm> what settings should i change so that the menus wont look like buttons as here: http://www.geocities.com/stefschreck/snapshot1.png
<wolferine> klando, check the forums for similar hardware issues, from other users
<Alarm> i changed some styles and window decorations but somehow i cant find. and its the same in every application
<danish> danish is a word from persion language meaning knowledge
<klando> really not sure it's an hardware issue
<hatekilldestroy> So I downloaded Enemy Territory but how do I install it?
<wolferine> danish, you can look on the ubuntu guide (google it) and it will allow DVD playback, setting up coddecs, etc..
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, extract the file, read the website, run the installer, read the README
<danish> k thx
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, various methods
<hatekilldestroy> yeah, nevermind. :)
<wolferine> np
<klando> wolferine, as I do not know pulseaudio, is there some init.d to launch ?
<wolferine> :)
<danish> is it possible to compile konversation for windows
<klando> or thing like that ?
<judgen> danish: join in ubuntu-help and ill try to help you withouth the bloat
<wolferine> klando, you said nothing about pulseaudio
<wolferine> klando, i just removed that, I couldnt get it to work :/
<klando> I hope it is by default in festy ?
<wolferine> klando, so I have no idea on assisting
<klando> :)
<wolferine> hehe
<klando> wellwellwell
<klando> aptitude purge .. my old friend
<wolferine> hehe
<hatekilldestroy> alright, well I don't have any write permission so the game can install itself.
<judgen> this channel has grown to big, i cant find my own lines anymore =P
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, is it compressed?
<klando> damn ! p   pulseaudio                      - PulseAudio sound server
<hatekilldestroy> i suppose so.
<klando> wasn't that
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, whats the extension?>
<wolferine> .sh?
<hatekilldestroy> .run
<wolferine> ok, so sudo *.run
<wolferine> that should exe it
<klando> sudo sh *.run
<wolferine> not using the * obviously
<judgen> danish: did you find it?
<hatekilldestroy> well i'm trying to install it and it asks for a directory, so i pick one and it can't write.
<klando> as it is not sure it is already +x
<wolferine> thanks klando
<intelikey> i need a raw command for adjusting alsa      clues ?
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, you need to run as sudo
<judgen> klando: NEVER use that command ever if you think its safe
<klando> mouaf
<judgen> sudo *.sh is not a safe command
<hatekilldestroy> yeah, i am.
<klando> yeah, but installing et neeed root
<danish> judgen i type /join ubuntu-help
<LjL> intelikey: "adjusting" as in what, the mixer? alsamixer or amix
<dug> what is the alternative method to sudo for kate?
<hatekilldestroy> this is rediculously frustrating.
<klando> well * stand for the real name of the et installer
<LjL> dug: there's only one method, and that's "kdesu kate"
<Yorokobi> dug, kdesu
<LjL> never use sudo with GUY apps
<LjL> GUI even
<intelikey> LjL yeah volume mainly.
<dug> thank you what does that stand for so i can try and remember it
<dug> kde super user
<wolferine> hatekilldestroy, read the website, it will tell you how to install it
<dug> nm thanks
<LjL> intelikey: "amix set Master 50%"
<Alarm> is there any bug on feisty with kio_file ? cause i always see like 10 processes kio_file when mounting/unmounting a cd/dvd
<intelikey> LjL no a "raw" cammand.  not an app.   alsamixer,amix not avalable
<hatekilldestroy> alright, now i ran into a REAL error.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: so did you manage to do the upgrade?
<LjL> intelikey, what the heck do you mean a "raw command"?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i aborted about ten minutes after i left.   got to thinking how stupid is it to do things for the sake of pride and just droped it.
* Daisuke_Ido applauds
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm so proud right now!
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<intelikey> LjL something like   echo 22 > /proc/amix     or some such.
<sean> anyone not afk?
<klando> ?
<danish> how do i install beryl on kubuntu
<LjL> intelikey: no can do, mixer settings are controlled by ioctl() calls
<dark> alguien que hable espaol?
<klando> dark : un poco
<Daisuke_Ido> danish: feisty?
<atidem> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sean> i got a simple newbie question, you guys can probably answer it in 30 secs...
<wolferine> danish, ATI or nvidida?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido plus dialup....
<wolferine> nvidia*
<Yorokobi> danish, read the wiki page for your version of ubuntu on the beryl-project.org wiki
<danish> daisuke wolferine fiesty ati 9800 radeon
<Daisuke_Ido> sean: go right ahead
<intelikey> LjL mmm k.  maybe a small c command string.
<dark> hola klando
<dark> una pregunta facil
<sean> im on an ibook
<nuu> l
<LjL> !es | dark
<ubotu> dark: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dark> ok ok
<dark> ya me voy
<sean> and want me apply-command key
<sean> to work at the ctrl key
<sean> and i read the documents
<sean> and I dont know how to make a mod file, or whatever it is calling for
<klando> dark #edubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<intelikey> LjL this system is a 2004 modle.  so you can see what i'm up against.
<wolferine> danish, its covered in the ubuntu guide (google it) and you can ask for assistance on that topic in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> intelikey: i don't understand. if you're able to execute random C programs, why can't you just use amix? anyway, i don't really know what the relevant ioctls are
<dark> bye
<danish> wolfernie yorkobi thx
<intelikey> LjL don't want to compile it.
<wolferine> danish, np
<LjL> intelikey: so what did you mean a "small c command string"?
<sean> can someone please walk me through the steps to make my apple (command) key work like the Ctrl key?
<csingley> hey - question: is there a smarter way to image a disk than dd to a colossal file?  i mean real image, not fs-level (tar, et al.)
<danish> you know it would be so cool if kde can make a KFRAMEWORK from all the dependencies, and has like a plugin system it would make a the development of applications much faster and orgranized
<sean> can someone please walk me through the steps to make my apple (command) key work like the Ctrl key?
<ks3> csingley, dd is the best utility that i know of, though you can pipe it through g/bzip to get a smaller file
<Daisuke_Ido> why won't the ctrl key work like the ctrl key?
<wolferine> keyboards not setup properly?
<Toomas> maybe someone knows how tu run ssclient on k/ubuntu
<snap> lol
<Toomas> ?
<Toomas> that's anticheat for css
<wolferine> Toomas, open a shell, ssh
<wolferine> hehe :)
<Daisuke_Ido> sean: in system settings, there's a keyboard/mouse settings page
<Daisuke_Ido> under keyboard shortcuts, there's a tab for modifier keys
<Toomas> wolferine: that's a counter strike: source anti-cheat client
<Daisuke_Ido> that may be what you're looking for
<Toomas> some servers need it
<wolferine> hehe
<Toomas> and I can't get it to work with css itself
<wolferine> permissions?
<bobstro> csingley: are you after "ghost" like functionality
<bobstro> csingley: partimage only does used blocks, may be close to what you want.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's it, i'm opening my pc shop.  i'm gonna call it "broken windows"
<bobstro> !partimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> !partimage-server
<Daisuke_Ido> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bobstro> hah thanks
<franzmaximilian>  Is it worth the effort trying Beryl or Compiz (just for the fun of having a look) on a Kubuntu Feisty running on a 900 Mhz Duron, 256 Mb RAM, Nvidia FX5200 128Mb ?
<sean> daisuke
<sean> i go to system > prefs?
<sean> or system > admin
<Yaccin> whats the difference between linux-386 and linux-generic?
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings right in the k menu
<bobstro> csingley: it does partitions in any case.
<bobstro> csingley: i'm tinkering with it now, but no final conclusions.
<Daisuke_Ido> sean: are you using kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> because that choice screams gnome
<david__> Hello everybody.  :)  I did an apt-get that incidentally installed gnome in its entirety little known to me.  Can somebody please help me switch back to KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> log out, select kde as your session, log back in
<wolferine> Daisuke_Ido, experienced with USB and/or scanners?
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: not really
<david__> How do I get it to boot into KDE though?
<kleftisx> hello i have install DebootstrapChroot on an amd64 how can i run 32bit applications now?
<wolferine> k
<bobstro> david__: you're getting the kdm login when you start?
<Daisuke_Ido> see the part that says "select kde as your session"
<wolferine> david__, set it as the default...
<bobstro> david__: er, the gdm?
<david__> .... I don't know what I got... Umm... I'll log out and try it. :)  I'll be back to let you know the results
<bobstro> david__: oh, if that's not the PROBLEM, don't worry about it.
<bobleny> wolferine: /dev/hda2 is full. It is 9.4GB large and it is mounted on /
<Yaccin> whats the difference between linux-386 and linux-generic?
<bobstro> david__: if not, just select your session as Daisuke_Ido suggests.
<wolferine> bobleny, so its full, thats why you cannot open the OS
<crimsun> Yaccin: configuration differences. Read the configs in git.
<Yorokobi> Yaccin, 386 doesn't have SMP for one
<wolferine> bobleny, might want to dump your /tmp
<bobleny> wolferine: Dump it?
<Yaccin> whats smp?
<Daisuke_Ido> and clean up your apt packages
<wolferine> bobleny, clean it out, remove everything in it, dump it
<wolferine> and what Daisuke_Ido said, clean up your apt packages
<Dragnslcr> Hm, Amarok can't play MIDI files?
<Yorokobi> Yaccin, multi-CPU (symmetric multiprocessor or something like that).
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: don't think so.  but kmid should take care of that
<Daisuke_Ido> oh wait, let me double check that
<Yaccin> so i think its better switching to -386
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> Yaccin: ubuntu uses generic now
<Yaccin> yes
<Yaccin> but why?
<Yaccin> 386 seems to be faster
<Yaccin> :)
<Yorokobi> Yaccin, are you using a pre-686 proc? (pre-Pentium)?
<Daisuke_Ido> because it's designed to be an easy-to-maintain distro
<Yaccin> Sysinfo for 'Hephaistos': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMD Athlon at 1200 MHz (2402 bogomips), HD: 58/109GB, RAM: 814/1011MB, 125 proc's, 11.31h up
<Photon> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> and multiple kernels aren't.
<Photon> whats in the Kubuntu DVD?
<Yorokobi> Yaccin, you'll want the generic
<Daisuke_Ido> Photon: JKubuntu
<bobleny> wolferine: You mean I should delete everything on "/dev/hdba2"?
<Yaccin> Yorokobi: why? ^^
<wolferine> bobleny, no
<Daisuke_Ido> bobleny: NO
<wolferine> in /tmp
<Daisuke_Ido> oi, scary
<Daisuke_Ido> i could imagine doing that, and it makes me want to cry
<wolferine> which is (like the name implies) a temp directory
<franzmaximilian> Is it worth the effort of trying Beryl or Compiz (just to have a look) on a Kubuntu Feisty running on an old 900 Mhz Duron, 256 Mb RAM, Nvidia FX5200 128Mb ?
<wolferine> bobleny, so you are done beening spoonfed by me today
<wolferine> good lcuk
<yeti> i don't think there's a noticeable performance difference between a generic kernel, a 686 kernel and a p4 kernel
<bobleny> wolferine: wait! how do I erase "/temp"?
<yeti> you see, kernel does mostly scheduling etc, which does not need any of the MMX/SSE stuff
<wolferine> bobleny, how do you think?
<bobstro> franzmaximilian: i'm on an athlon 2400xp, with a FX5600 and not overy happy with the performance.
<bobleny> wolferine: I don't know... "rm /temp"?
#kubuntu 2007-04-26
<Daisuke_Ido> FX series wasn't exactly happy
<wolferine> bobbyd, man rm
<wolferine> then read it
<franzmaximilian> bobstro: that's what i suspected....  not worth the effort
<wolferine> so you understand something about linux, other than how to connect to irc :)
<Dragnslcr> How do you actually enable Beryl? I got the packages, but I can't find where to actually turn it on
<wolferine> Dragnslcr, Gnome?
<Dragnslcr> KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, found my neil young cds.  time to rip :D
<wolferine> Dragnslcr, you can start the beryl-manager on boot
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- damn you, I can't find the CD's I need to re-rip
<franzmaximilian> yeti: any experience with an AMD kernel on an old Duron machine?  Any noticeable improvement?
<wolferine> then you will find an icon near your clock...
<bobstro> franzmaximilian: yeah, i'm happy it does KDE well enough, but the extra eyecandy is pushing it. esp. with 256MB ram.
<fico> proba
<bobleny> wolferine: How do I clean "/temp"?
<wolferine> or just start the beryl-manager from cli
<wolferine> bobleny, in man rm
<wolferine> read it
<wolferine> learn
<wolferine> self-educate
<bobstro> franzmaximilian: if it's a dog with kde or gnome, try xubuntu perhaps
<bobstro> bobleny: /temp or /tmp?
<wolferine> bobstro, he really needs to learn to do stuff on his own
<franzmaximilian> bobstro: irt runs decently with kde
<wolferine> to be honest
<Phton> whats extra in Kubuntu DVD?
<bobstro> wolferine: i agree, but the difference might be significant!
<bobleny> wolferine: "rm" short for remove. rm [directory]  [file] 
<Daisuke_Ido> that's one thing that's always bothered me.  no, linux isn't just for smart people (as has been suggested), but it is for those that are willing to do a little reading and learn some things
<Dragnslcr> wolferine- is ~/.kde/Autostart good enough, or do I actually have to put it in init.d?
<wolferine> bobleny, man rm
<bobleny> wolferine: What more do I need to know about rm?
<wolferine> Dragnslcr, im not sure
<bobstro> wolferine: i'm just wondering why it's not clearing at boot if /tmp?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: you're fine with autostart
<wolferine> bobstro, its not setup that way
<Phton> whats extra in Kubuntu DVD?
<bobstro> what else do you need to know about a loaded gun? :)
<wolferine> Phton, google it
<Daisuke_Ido> extra packages that wouldn't fit on the cd
<Daisuke_Ido> smoke break!
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- can I just symlink to the executable?
<oofus> Hi all. Can anybody tell me how to enable Compiz or Beryl in Kubuntu 7.04. Or at least point me to info on how to do it. Thanks.
<Phton> The DVD has the whole main repository and has ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<Eruantalon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<danish> how can i play wmv files on kubuntu
<oofus> thank you
<yeti> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<david__> Okay thanks everybody.  I was able to set the thing to log in to KDE.
<Phton> !rm
<yeti> danish: please read the first link that ubotu provided
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Phton> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<david__> Is there a way I can switch the login screen to G instead of K tho?
<Phton> !real media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cps1966> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Toyd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toyd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Toyd> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Toyd> !beryl wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl wiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toyd> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Toyd> :O
<Toyd> thanks ubotu
<Toyd> !richard stallman
<Toyd> richard stallman made it all possible
<Toyd> uboto
<Toyd> ubotu
<Toyd> you should know about him
<Toyd> its disrespectfull not to know
<Toyd> about him
<danish> ok i read the guid on wiki beryl buts its for ubuntu and settings are on gnome can any body tell me of kubuntu beryl
<david__> Ubotu, you're the best!
<graft> kubuntu beryl is an exciting character
<david__> I want to make sweet sweet love to you, Ubotu!
<graft> danish: just run beryl-manager when you start up... works for me
<Toyd> danish,  i have the same problem
<ian__> is beryl any good?
<Toyd> graft,  that was like a windows answer to a linux problem :P
<graft> Toyd: uh... no, that was a linux answer
<Toyd> thats like saying i clicked next next and it worked for me
<Toyd> i mean it might work for you and you alone
<graft> Toyd: that's the only way i know of to do it
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: the proper anwser is actually to put beryl-manager in the autostart, it's not a windows answer
<Dragnslcr> Toyd- from what I've been told, you can just link to /usr/bin/beryl-manager in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Daisuke_Ido> i rest my case
<Dragnslcr> I haven't tried it yet though
<graft> i stand vindicated
<Toyd> why isnt this documented???!?!?
<graft> it's all over the net, hermano
<Dragnslcr> I will admit, it'd be nice if the settings program had a checkbox to do it for you
<graft> beryl isn't integrated into kde yet
<Toyd> no because i have the same problem as danish  the wiki are all for gnome and not kde
<graft> and probably won't be
<graft> so it's hackish by nature
<Toyd> its confusing
<Dragnslcr> It's the simple things like that that get annoying
<graft> yeh... kubuntu is like the bastard child of ubuntu
<graft> you get the leftover rotten vegetables
<Toyd> lol
<graft> hand-me-down clothes, etc.
<Dragnslcr> My current biggest annoyance is having to set every window that pops up to remember size and position
<Toyd> but kde is so much better than gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: that's purely a matter of opinion
<Daisuke_Ido> though i happen to agree
<graft> obviously we all think that, since we're here in #kubuntu
<Toyd> Daisuke_Ido,  gnome doesnt have amarok for example the best music player in the world
<graft> but kde has serious problems that gnome does not... like the fact that they don't know a damn thing about interface design
<Dragnslcr> I'm in #ubuntu too...
<shydog> need some help with scanner
<graft> yeah, but you're running KDE, ain't ya, Dragnslcr ?
<Dragnslcr> Well yeah
<graft> you're only in #ubuntu cuz kubuntu is the bastard child and the support here is not as good
<Dragnslcr> I haven't looked at Gnome in years
<Toyd> lol graft
<graft> at least that's why i usually end up in #ubuntu
<Toyd> hmz well if nalioth is here
<Toyd> i dont have to go to ubuntu
<Toyd> some knowledgeable people here
<graft> yeah, i'm not maligning this channel really, there are some knowledgable people here
<graft> but ubuntu is primarily a gnome project
<graft> and that's what's pushed heavily
<shydog> can anybody help me with installing my scanner
<graft> so naturally most of the users and most of the support is directed there
<Toyd> well thats should be the case gnome is just the gui
<graft> shydog: did you do that xsane dealy?
<danish> toyd: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Toyd> i tried to set up beryl on ubuntu and had plenty of help still wouldnt work
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Toyd> lol
<danish> toyd: for some reason on ubuntu it flickers and exits back to gnome
<_Neil> sometimes, rhythmbox just disappears. Anyone know why this could be, or how to diagnose the problem?
<theamazingpotato> hello
<stephane> bonsoir  tous !
<Toyd> danish i tried a preconfigured ubuntu+beryl its called uberyl and that worked for me
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | stephane
<ubotu> stephane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shydog> downloaded driver and is recognized by usb , but when try and scan something, it will not let me
<danish> toyd: i don't like ubuntu my favorite apps are in kde
<Toyd> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Toyd> i think it uses kubuntu danish
<Toyd> it has kde
<danish> toyd whree did u get it from
<theamazingpotato> can someone help me
<graft> shydog: scanning with what?
<theamazingpotato> im having problem with the sound
<shydog> HP4370
<theamazingpotato> its so low
<graft> shydog: what software, i mean?
<Dragnslcr> theamazingpotato- check the mixer settings in KMix and/or alsamixer
<shydog> sane sight says driver for 3900 will work
<theamazingpotato> ill try that
<Dragnslcr> Yay! I crashed Amarok!
<shydog> openoffice
<Daisuke_Ido> i've found it hard to crash amarok lately
<graft> shydog: try kooka
<Daisuke_Ido> used to be, if i looked at it wrong, kablooie!
<Dragnslcr> I tried adding .mp3 files to a playlist
<shydog> ok
<graft> hm i can almost always get it to crash by using the 'undo' function
<theamazingpotato> nope
<theamazingpotato> wont help
<shydog> be back if doesn't work, thanks for your help
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, it was usually a crash related to the scope of my collection :\
<Daisuke_Ido> probably work faster if i used mysql as the backend rather than sqlite
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, think I just had to restart it after installing libxine-ffmpeg
<Daisuke_Ido> going to need a bigger hard drive for music :\
<Dragnslcr> Is there a way to make all windows use detailed view?
<Dragnslcr> KDE seems to not do global window settings very well
<jordo23_> I have a link to a mounted HD on my desktop. When I open it with Konq, it won't give me the option to create folders and stuff.....it says the drive is owned by me too......any ideas?
<Skyblast> Dragnslcr: set it to the view mode you want then go to Settings -> Save View Profile "File Management"
<Dragnslcr> Skyblast- yeah, I just thought of that
<Toyd> so is there any bsd software i can use on linux???
<dug> is there a way to keep the open applications in the taskbar dependant on which desktop your viewing?
<Dragnslcr> Is there a decent GUI tool for mounting smb shares?
<theamazingpotato> my card is HDA Intel
<Toyd> dug???
<GrahamA> Dragnslcr: Umm... why do you need one?
<Toyd> elaborate
<GrahamA> Dragnslcr: All it takes it one line.
<theamazingpotato> and the chip is  Realtek ALC861
<Dragnslcr> GrahamA- I'm attempting a "newbie" experience with Kubuntu. That way I can help friends with it
<dug> what im getting at is the running applications that switch between under this bar
<Dragnslcr> Trying to use the shell as little as possible
<danish> what simple do guys recommend for a begginner gnu c99 learner
<dug> is there a way to make it so that only whats on the desktop im using contains these instead of all desktops displaying all programs?
<Skyblast> dug: Click on the leftpart of the taskbar where it starts showing your applications and click Configure Taskbar. Uncheck "Show windows from all Desktops"
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: the one line is in konqueror
<Toyd> Dragnslcr, lets start a new distro
<danish> what simple *IDE
<dug> ah thanks sky
<Daisuke_Ido> smb:/<share>
<Toyd> Daisuke_Ido,  you want in aswell
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, i like the cli
<Toyd> compilerwriter,  you want to joij
<Toyd> join*
<Toyd> danish, Skyblast
<dug> your a life saver
<Toyd> lets start a new distro
<Toyd> :P
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- yeah, but that requires a password every time
<Toyd> eMaX, you want in
<GrahamA> Dragnslcr: K Menu > System Settings > Advanced > Disk & Filesystems
<Skyblast> Why? I love my Kubuntu. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: no it doesn't :)  sudo -s
<compilerwriter> toyd join what?
<Toyd> my new distro
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to extract the files out of an iso
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- heh, meant the password to the share
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<danish> toyd, skyblast lol funny name but i'll look it up
<compilerwriter> What sort of distro are you working on?
<Ashex> what's the command to add a user to a group?
<Toyd> my new system will be able to run osx apps windows apps do directx10 games and linux
<Toyd> it will also play xbox360 and ps3 games
<Skyblast> Will it be my wife as well? :P
<Toyd> and of course you can attach a wii mote and play wii games
<Toyd> :P
<doug_> so... Konversation has coloured nicks?
<Skyblast> I'd also like an Emergency Medical Holigram, like the one on Voyager hehe
<theamazingpotato> ya but theres a program that makes the wiimote work with pc
<Toyd> i arent supposed to tell you guys this but
<Toyd> but i am using a special app
<Toyd> to talk to people in the past i am from the future
<doug_> SWEET JESUS
<doug_> that would be worth millions
<Skyblast> Are alien chicks hawt in the future?
<Toyd> lol
<doug_> it must be true... because no one lies on the internet
<doug_> LOL
<Toyd> lol
<tonyyarusso> comodo: Use the mount command with the loop option
<tonyyarusso> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Skyblast> hmm, while I'm here, does anyone know why K Torrent is so very bad at staying connected to peers?
<tonyyarusso> comodo: then just look in the directory created, and cp to whereever you want them after that.
<Skyblast> It downloads and uploads in spurts
<Skyblast> And yes, I put my forwarded port in
<tonyyarusso> Ashex: sudo adduser theusername thegroupname
<Toyd> what would you do if you only had 3 years left to live?
<intelikey> well after testing (actually revisiting) mdk's urpmi i can see why i never had any rtubble with it   unlike apt it simply refuses to remove anything marked as needed.
<intelikey> removing package basesystem-10.0-0.2mdk.i586 will break your system
<intelikey> Nothing to remove
<tonyyarusso> Toyd: I'd probably ask silly questions in #kubuntu-offtopic instead of disturbing help channels, if you get my drift ;)
<Alarm> what settings should i change so that the menus wont look like buttons as here: http://www.geocities.com/stefschreck/snapshot1.png
<Alarm> i changed some styles and window decorations but somehow i cant find. and its the same in every application
<red22> tough question
<intelikey> toyd that's possably the most profound question that has been asked in here to date.
<compilerwriter> intelikey you are here.
<Toyd> lol
<Dragnslcr> GrahamA- using the disk manager to mount smb shares seems to be rather broken
<compilerwriter> intelikey do you have any clue what in hell is going on with the Monitor & Display Module?
<intelikey> compilerwriter no.    i really not ~
<danish> toyd automatix has some cool stuff
<red22> makes me feel ashamed i'm only here to ask about a silly computer program hehe
<Dragnslcr> GrahamA- entering all the details and clicking OK seems to do nothing, and trying to scan for shares drops me out of admin mode
<GrahamA> Dragnslcr: Yeah it's shit, although it takes 20 seconds to add something to the /etc/fstab file.
<Toyd> tonyyarusso, i thought we decided that when people have real issue on kubuntu they end up in #ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe I just have to wait longer
<intelikey> compilerwriter actually no.    all joking aside.   i have never seen edgy to feisty
<GrahamA> Dragnslcr: Or, try pressing "mount" :)
<intelikey> s/to/or/
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: since when is it up to you to decide things like that?
<Dragnslcr> GrahamA- the only buttons on the dialog are OK and Cancel
<red22> my internet connection dies a couple times per hour and comes back in about 5 mins.. then everything is fine.  under windows (dual boot) that never happens.. any clues?
<Toyd> its open source no one is the boss we share leadership in here
<compilerwriter> intelikey I get the message that an error occured during an upgrade orphaning a module or there are third party modules lying about.  How would I look for those?
<Toyd> we all have the freedom to change
<Toyd> things
<Toyd> thats what linux is all about
<Daisuke_Ido> this is irc
<tonyyarusso> Well, more about sharing source than leadership and decision making.  A lot of that too, but it's not a free for all.
<intelikey> compilerwriter deborphan maybe ?     or debfoster    idk.
<intelikey> compilerwriter the package manager might have a trick up it's sleeve   did you look there ?
<Toyd> linus torvalds is a relative of mine
<Daisuke_Ido> good for you
<Skyblast> Maybe we should add an anti-annoying clause to the GPL :P
<compilerwriter> The package manager intelikey?  Now I am lost
<Daisuke_Ido> Skyblast: RMS would have to renounce the GPL if that happened
<compilerwriter> intelikey deborphan did nothing
<compilerwriter> neither did debfoster
<Toyd> Daisuke_Ido, rms is my pal
<intelikey> toyd    i offically abdocate.   you may now rule supreeme as the  offtopic/monolog  king.
<Toyd> me and rms went to India once and just danced and watched bollywood movies
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: don't care, don't care, don't care.
<intelikey> compilerwriter that only leaves the package manager
<jaevel> anyone know if there is a list of firmware for dvd roms that dont work with ubuntu????
* compilerwriter dear God I have missed the rapture intelikey has abdicated his throne.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to wax random, do it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jaevel> mostly the NEC type?
<theamazingpotato> i checked alsamixer
<compilerwriter> intelikey dpkg
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a help channel, and you're no help.
<intelikey> compilerwriter synaptic  or  adept
<intelikey> compilerwriter possabley aptatude
<Toyd> http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=armystoryim9.jpg
<compilerwriter> Well somehow adept got locked up on me and I had to do the thing to unlock it.
<red22> my internet connection dies a couple times per hour and comes back in about 5 mins.. then everything is fine.  under windows (dual boot) that never happens.. any clues?
<intelikey> oooh yuch   "the thing" to unlock it....
<compilerwriter> intelikey I had to go to help site and follow that procedure.  I have no clue exactly what I did, but that seemed to fix the adept thing.  I answered yes to all the new stuff figuring it had somehow partially crapped out in the feisty upgrade.
<Toyd> ubotu spammed me: ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intelikey> random yes's in the processes......
<intelikey> i think this was a bad idea ?
<intelikey> removing module-init-tools-3.0-1mdk.i586
<intelikey> modprobe may be needed....
<compilerwriter> ok intelikey I have synaptic fired up.  Now what?
<intelikey> check for broken packages
<compilerwriter> How does one do that intelikey?  I have always used adept.
<intelikey> compilerwriter i'm not even in a *ubuntu system right now.   much less in a gui.    see if you can't find it in the "synaptic menus"
<jaevel> anyone know why my system would hang during boot at "Checking File System"?
<jaevel> after upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<compilerwriter> I found a status bar that says none of my packages is broken.
<Daisuke_Ido> jaevel: let it run, it's probably running fsck
<jaevel> been going for 2 days now
<Daisuke_Ido> oookay
<Daisuke_Ido> then again, maybe not
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm   ok.   view the installed packages and reinstall the ones related to kcontrol
<compilerwriter> uninstall them and then reinstall intelikey?
<tmbg> how big is your disk? :P
<intelikey> compilerwriter no just reinstall will sufice.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's kind of personal, don't you think?
<drewcipher> jaevel: got stuck there 10% for over a day.    went the lazy route and did a fresh.  feel like a puss now.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll shut up now
<Toyd> Gnu/stallmans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5eLn1QMJS0
<jaevel> im gonna lose it all i guess... :/
<Toyd> great tune
<Daisuke_Ido> Toyd: knock it off already.
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic | Toyd
<Toyd> lyrics by rms
<ubotu> Toyd: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jaevel> to top it all, ubuntu doesnt like my dvd rom...
<jaevel> and will not reload....
<intelikey> well time to go.
<intelikey> compilerwriter i'll be back in a few.  if you are still having trubble i'll "TRY" to help.   but i hope you get it all streight before i get back.
<delphine> pls... why phpmyadmin is installed but no files in /var/www ?
<graft> delphine: probably it sets it up somewhere else and just uses a <Directory> line in your apache config
<delphine> graft: thanks, now open httpd.conf
<theamazingpotato> the sound is still low
<delphine> why /etc/apache2/httpd.conf have only 1 line?
<delphine> i know apache 1.x, where is config file here? :(
<csingley> bobstro: thanks for the partimage ref; i'll look into it (sorry got ambushed there)
<Alarm> i did something with the Kmenu , and now the "system settings" shortcut , that opens a window, is like a folder with subdirectories , like the category "internet" . with the only difference it includes the things that also the system settings includes, look and feel, administration , services and so on. how could i restore that ? or if someone could tell me what is in the properties of the "System settings" in the kmenu written , to fix it
<theamazingpotato> sounds still not working right
<homero> hola
<theamazingpotato> its so low
<homero> se puede chatear en espaol?
<Skyblast> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy> hi
<surgy> i need help extracting an iso image from a cd
<Ertain> Does anyone do hibernate in Feisty?  Every time I try to go into hibernation it says I need the "resume=" option with my kernel.
<Ertain> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuu> !hybernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> How do I get my web browser to parse php files instead of trying to download them? I have installed apache2 and php5
<drewcipher> archoille:  what web browser?
<Trubadurix> hi
<ardchoille> drewcipher: Firefox
* Trubadurix knows the problem now*
<ardchoille> Well, konqueror won't open php files either.
<ardchoille> Both will open index.html but neither will open index.php
<Trubadurix> i install kubuntu, i put my firmware files in, i reboot and: Starting Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon  [faild]     and then   Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd               and it dont come longer it just stand there  ??? why?
<drewcipher> archoille:  no magic bullet.  I had that problem on my FreeBSD box and trying to find the solution in my notes (which may not help I realize).  It seems hit or miss for people.
<elvis> I try upgrading to edgy from dapper using gksu "update-manager -c"
<elvis> and i get errors about failing to fetch some files
<Dragnslcr> ardchoille- do you have the appropiate AddType line in your httpd.conf file?
<elvis> can anyone help me out
<eljefe_> has anyone had problems burning DVD+R in a fresh K7.04 install?
<eljefe_> i cannot burn neither VideoDVDs in k3b, nor make ISO images in k9copy.
<drewcipher> archoille:  I doubt it is this easy but gotta throw it out there:    SHIFT-RELOAD
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: I have installed apache2 and php with the exact same steps on Ubuntu Breezy, Ubuntu Dapper and httpd.conf has always been empty.
<eljefe_> elvis whats up?
<ardchoille> drewcipher: What is SHIFT-RELOAD?
<eljefe_> [shirf]  is a key
<ardchoille> /ignore eljefe_
<ardchoille> :P
<eljefe_> [reload]  is a button on the browser.  hold [shift]  and click [reload] 
<elvis> I use gksu "update-manager -c"  to try and upgrade, but i get fail to fetch 3 files during upgrade
<elvis> how do i make it fetch these files
<eljefe_> ardchoille: whats that for?
<elvis> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<ardchoille> drewcipher: What does SHIFT-RELOAD do?
<elvis> Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<elvis> Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/dapper/aiglx/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<drewcipher> it reloads the page when cached locally.
<eljefe_> thats maybe OK... First,did you upgrade happen, Elvis?
<ardchoille> drewcipher: Ah, ok. Well, I don't allow firefox to save cache after it exits.
<elvis> no once that pops up it stops
<elvis> it says error during update and has a close button
<drewcipher> ardchoille:  yeah, figured that would have been too easy.  and closing Firefox would do it too.  back to the books.
<Kr4t05> Hrm, this can't be good... Whenever I start a KDE application, I get a dialog that says, in not so few words, that ~/.kde/share/config/<app>rc is not writable, as well as ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<eljefe_> elvis: k.  Two things with this.  Your upgrade needs to happen ONLY from the Ubuntu repositories, so those fetchings of bluntkind and berly repositories (the errors above) are not supposed to be used.
<Kr4t05> Should I re-mount /?
<eljefe_> elvis: BUT because you have included these things in your current installation, it is almost certain that the upgrade will fail.  In my opinion.
<eljefe_> elvis: i'd say don't do it.
<Reva> Hello. Can anyone help me configure a Linksys PCI Wireless Network card? I can't get it to work.
<eljefe_> install fresh..  you have a seperate /home partiton or a way to back up, right?
<eljefe_> download a CD from bittorrent (look for KTorrent)
<elvis> i think i was just using them to try installing beryl
<eljefe_> (in your KMenu)
<elvis> which didnt work
<eljefe_> elvis: still... i wouldn't
<eljefe_> elvis: i had very few outside packages in and myne did Not Work.
<elvis> Thanks for the warning eljefe
<eljefe_> BUT... try it; comment out those repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list and try the update.  If it fails, take the outher path ;)
<elvis> ok im going to do it
<eljefe_> you have a /home partition?
<elvis> im not sure
<eljefe> elvis: have you been to the command line?  i want one command from you there.
<eljefe> konsole: type 'df' (no quotes) and let me know what it says
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@c-75-73-210-145.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<elvis> if your looking for a /home after i type df.... none there
<eljefe> humm.
<BloodyTux> hello
<jessai> hi
<eljefe> you don't want to lose your data, do you?  make a backup of everything... and if you DO have to reinstall, then you'll lose EVERYTHING but you have the chane to make a seperate partition for a /home...
<jessai> i need help with kmail and hotmail, who can help me?
<smoalne> hello
<eljefe> so maybe _don't_ go for it unless you're sure that you wanna deal with.. .a whole new OS.  Me, I love it.  Not everyone.
<jessai>  i need help with kmail and hotmail, who can help me?
<elvis> Clean slates are always nice in my opinion
<eljefe> backup your data, thats all.
<LjL> !helpme
<Skyblast> Seperate /home is a life saver
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eljefe> cool.
<BloodyTux> eljefe what's going on, maybe i can put in some insight
<eljefe> elvis: listen to Skyblast :)
<eljefe> Hey Bloody, thanks!
<Ashex> jessai, what do you need help with exactly?
<elvis> ok
<Skyblast> Me Feisty upgrade bombed horrible, I just downloaded the CD ISO, reinstalled, pointed my mount points back, and voila! Instant Feisty!
<elvis> I just now am able to understand what you guys are talking about
<jessai> in host what i supouse to put to check hotmail?
<eljefe> Well I have a pretty fresh install of 7.04 with the Medibuntu parts installed also.  My k9copy cannot make a DVD-iso (and crashes if I play too much in the Settings)
<elvis> Ill definately do it next time i need to
<Toyd> Microsoft is claiming that Linux has code in it that belong to Microsoft... we ask them to prove this, we ask them to SHOW US THE CODE!!
<Toyd> www.showusthecode.com
<elvis> but for right now im fine with even losing all my files
<Black_Mask> eljefe you're talking about feisty?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> is it ok to remove /home/ace/Desktop
<Ace2016> its messing up my home dir
<eljefe> BloodyTux: and now I went to burn a DVD+R with k3b and _it_ claims not to have all the necessary files...
<BloodyTux> hmmmm
<eljefe> Black_Mask: Yes, Feisty.
<eljefe> Kubuntu
<eljefe> BloodyTux: I don't know if they're both the cdrecord/wob?? package, or seperate issues?
<epimeth> ahoy again...
<Black_Mask> Toyd: when are they gonna sue the GNU/Linux users community?
<ubuntu_> so why doesn't konqueror work in feisty
<epimeth> hows everybody doing?
<eljefe> Ace2016: you can, yes.  But anything that you (or, user 'ace')see on the desktop is gone.
<Toyd> lol
<eljefe> epimeth: :)
<eljefe> Ace2016: its just another folder which is always open
<eljefe> on the desktop
<BloodyTux> i would try reinstalling k3b and if the doesn't work try using a different buring software, try sourceforge or search google for 'linux dvd burning'
<eljefe> BloodyTux: that bl0ws! I heart k3b!
<BloodyTux> the thing is is if it's DVD+R it could be that the burner you have is a) not compatible with DVD, b) not working right, or c) k3b doesn't have the exact file it needs to write to a dvd+r
<Ashex> jessai, check hotmails website for the settings
<eljefe> BloodyTux: heres a better idea maybe... how do I _downgrade_ k3b away from Medibuntu package?
<BloodyTux> that might work
<Ashex> specify the version you want
<eljefe> BloodyTux: ah its worked before, its the software...
<Ashex> like sudo apt-get install k3b=1.003
<Ashex> I think
<eljefe> BloodyTux: oh i was hoping that you'd know
<Ashex> lemme double check that
<BloodyTux> brb
<eljefe> Ashex: thanks... lemme know dawg lemme know!
<eljefe> youse ever use Yakuake?  its fantastic.
<Black_Mask> Toyd Microsoft isn't gonna show you or anyone the violation in code. They are gonna set up a closed-door meeting with major GNU/Linux distribution companies such as Redhat and Canonical, show them the proof and tell them 'look this is how tommorrow I'm gonna slap you with a billion dollar lawsuit in which you must fail because this time we are prepared. there is no way you are gonna win and prove that GNU/Linux community hasn't
<Black_Mask> violated the software patents. now you have two options: either stay away from us, remain enemies and get defeated in the lawsuit or befriend us and create a closed-source Windows Linux 2008 for us and here is 10 million dollars in advance'
<eljefe> Black_Mask: the blasphemy!
<Ashex> eljefe, that's correct, you should create a preferences file in apt (/etc/apt/preferences) too to make sure it works
<Toyd> yeah Black5un
<Toyd> Black_Mask,
* eljefe looks for a banning flag to wave, but ends up with a Chicago Cubs finger instead
<Ashex> let me see if I can find more info on the preferences file
<graft> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eljefe> do i have to?
<graft> what, there's a kubuntu-offtopic?
<Toyd> graft actually it is ontopic
<Toyd> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<epimeth> Black_Mask: or not... SCO tried that and IBM b*tchslapped them so hard their shareholder's grandchildren felt it
<graft> Toyd: bullshooting about microsoft/SCO is not really ontopic, eh
<Toyd> graft you dont understand the seriousness of the situation
<Black_Mask> lol bullshoot
<Toyd> nalioth,
<Toyd> tell graft its serious please
<Toyd> nalioth,  where have you been
<theamazingpotato> bye
<nalioth> Toyd: i've been here since a long time ago (barring some restarts)
<Toyd> ok
<graft> Toyd: what situation?
<ubuntu_> I  am running the live feisty cd and finally got the wireless working.  so i open konqueror and try to goto kubuntu forms  but it won't connect, yet here i am chatting. whats up with that
<Ashex> eljefe, http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<Ashex> That's info on setting up a preferences file
<Toyd> graft scroll up and read what blackmask posted
<Ashex> it's not as complicated as it sounds though
<epimeth> soooo... I have a Lenovo 3000 N100... I'm glad to report that wireless and wired cards worked out of the box... and I got a little popup saying that bluetooth is working as well (tho I am yet to see how/where I test that out)
<epimeth> however, the sound isn't working
<epimeth> its a realtek card... not sure on the specifics
<graft> Toyd: yeah, that's just cloud talk, man... that's not a desperate situation
<eljefe> Ashex: yes?  (ps what version of k3b do i want? that last one didn't work and Adept didn't tell me of others avail even tough I stopped the Medibuntu repo?)
<Ashex> eljefe, for an example of one, look at the section on downgrading in this wiki: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL#Adding_the_Beryl_Project_repositories
<Ashex> hmm
<eljefe> wonderful, thank you
<eljefe> Ashex: I have to go, my friends chilling here and bored with me :)
<eljefe> Ashex: thank you, I'll follow up on it!
<Ashex> eljefe, no problem :)
<ubuntu_> no one else having trouble with konquero
<dwidmann> eljefe: what kind of trouble?
<epimeth> ubuntu_: whats the problem?
<_Neil> http://librarian.launchpad.net/7408582/gdb-rhythmbox.txt rhythmbox segfaults with this.. any ideas anyone?
<ubuntu_> i installed feisty on a laptop and took forever to get the wireless working.  when i did konqueror would not make conection to browse but swift fox could.   now i am running live cd and same thing konqueror won't browse but the chat works.
<eljefe> Ashex: and dwidmann: ok well.. now it IS burning a regular (old) ISO file onto the DVD... so they must be seperate issues (burning VidioDVD files vs 'burning' an ISO within K9copy)  Thnaks again!!
<Ashex> ah, that may be seperate issues
<Ashex> not a problem
<Ashex> I'm in here a lot so just send me a message if anything comes up :)
<K`zan> Anyone else get "Mount point 0 does not exist" upon boot?  Putzed with fstab and the message is useless for figuring out where the problem is :-(.  Any thoughts appreciated.
<K`zan> Google was no help either :-(.
<Ashex> K`zan, I'm about to leave
<Ashex> but, check the uuid in fstab and menu.lst
<stanley> hey guys
<stanley> i am having an adept problem
<Ashex> make sure all the mount points (/dev/foo) are real too
<ubuntu_> i get 'An error occurred while loading http://kubuntuforums.net: " when using konq
<epimeth> ubuntu_: that is odd... is it for all sites or just a few
<stanley> is says another program is using the package database when there isn't one doing so
<stanley> #adept
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley:
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> !fixadeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu repositories have mambo ?
<Admiral_Chicago> what si that one again..
<Admiral_Chicago> !fix adept lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> hey.... i'm having a problem with my ATI (fglrx) driver
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epimeth> ubuntu_: how are you connecting to the internet?
<nosrednaekim> when I log out, it gives me a blank screen, no KDM, the screen isn't off... its black
<Admiral_Chicago> but he is gone now
<nosrednaekim> card is an Xpress1100, driver is the one included in fiest (8.34.)
<Admiral_Chicago> Ahmuck: not that I could find
<nosrednaekim> ctrl alt bkspce doesn't work.
<nosrednaekim> neither does alt-f2
<nosrednaekim> or even ctrl-alt bkspce for that matter
<nosrednaekim> any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> nosrednaekim: i don't have any
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: any ideas with my little audio problem?
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: and its good to see you agai... been a while
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: can you respond with ti
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> nosrednaekim: maybe the binary will hely
<BloodyTux> hey nosrednaekim, fglrx is for radeon 9500 or higher
<Admiral_Chicago> help*
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been busy with school work epimeth :(
<nosrednaekim> I know... this is a xpress mobile chipset, not a X*****
<epimeth> soooo... I have a Lenovo 3000 N100... I'm glad to report that wireless and wired cards worked out of the box... and I got a little popup saying that bluetooth is working as well (tho I am yet to see how/where I test that out)
<BloodyTux> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> it worked with edgy
<epimeth> however, the sound isn't working
<epimeth> its a realtek card... not sure on the specifics
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: doesn't work at all?
<nosrednaekim> try headphones
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: alsamixer in a konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> muted maybe
<_Neil> hi guys how can i remove old kernels (pre feisty)?
<_Neil> i have 3 listed in grub now!
<nosrednaekim> its really just an annoyance as I never log off (just suspend)
<ubuntu_> any ideas why konqueror won't connect
<mcrandello> _Neil, the easiest way would be through whatever package manager you're using, synaptic, adept
<mcrandello> that *should* remove them from the menu.lst as well
<nosrednaekim> could it possibly have something to do with DPMS?
<_Neil> mcrandello: what packages am i looking for?
<epimeth> its not just that, either... the volume control only lowers and raises by 10%  (ie only back and forth from 0 to 10 or 50 to 60 or 90 to 100)
<mcrandello> _Neil, I just search for "kernel" and find them from the resulting list
<_Neil> linux-image packages?
<_Neil> theres loads for kernel...
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: alsomixer is open... now what?
<mcrandello> I think those are the ones
<mcrandello> they should have version numbers that match the kernels you have listed in grub
<Admiral_Chicago> is anything muted?
<Admiral_Chicago> it would not be green at the bottom if it is
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: nope
<chemicalvamp> i need a good bittorrent client
<Admiral_Chicago> progress bars?
<chemicalvamp> !torrent>chemicalvamp
<Admiral_Chicago> so stuff is filled up
<epimeth> all green except for MM things... Mic Caller I and Off-hook
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: azeureus?
<nosrednaekim> ktorrent?
<Admiral_Chicago> hit 9 on the keypad, that'll give you something
<nosrednaekim> epimeth- what is the chipset? is it one of those HD audio things?
<epimeth> I'm not sure about the chipset... there's something Intel *and* something Realtek
<stanley> hey when i open adept it says that the packaging system database is in use by another application, when no other application is using the database
<stanley> what do i do??
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: lspci | grep realtek will tell you version iirc
<Black_Mask> news just out! samsung has become the first victim of MS's claim that GNU/Linux infringes on the latter's property!
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley: ^^
<Black_Mask> http://news.com.com/Microsoft%2C+Samsung+in+patent+swap+deal/2100-1014_3-6177381.html?tag=nefd.top
<chemicalvamp> stanley reboot
<epimeth> !pastebin>epimeth
<stanley> i did reboot
<chemicalvamp> stanley or kill the process thas using it
<stanley> and that still doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley: don't reboot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/50323
<mcrandello> if I have the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic a dummy package?
<Admiral_Chicago> grr
<Admiral_Chicago> wait
<mcrandello> *is that a dummy package?
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley:
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Admiral_Chicago> type that in a konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> finally
<stanley> ok
<mcrandello> I have a fglrx.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile but xorg doesn't seem to like it
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17712/
<epimeth> thats all of lspci
<stanley> what does that do Admiral_Chicago?
<Admiral_Chicago> stanley: clear adept out of lock.
<Admiral_Chicago> brb phon
<stanley> ohh ok thanx
<epimeth> not to insult you guys by leaving in the middle of getting help, but I'll brb....
<mcrandello> alternately are there any guides out there on forcing my wifi off the same interrupt as my video card and usb and modem
<mcrandello> for some reason I can't make wifi work with the open source radeon drivers
<chemicalvamp> mcrandello lemme guess your on feisty?
<nosrednaeki1> what does wifi have to do with radeon?
<mcrandello> chemicalvamp, yeah, it was pretty much the same story since dapper tho
<chemicalvamp> feistys wireless support needs work
<mcrandello> nosrednaeki1 I'm no system engineer but trust me the only way to get reliable (or any) wifi is to have the fglrx installed and working
<chemicalvamp> ive seen dozens of people trying to get help on there wireless cards on feisty.. including myself
<mcrandello> it's sharing an irq with the vidcard and about 5 other devices
<nosrednaeki1> huh?
<Toyd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niNXTPGohuU&mode=related&search=
<nosrednaeki1> mcrandello: thats interesting...
<chemicalvamp> some people get lucky, and they never have a problem and others fix it by buying a longer wire
<Admiral_Chicago> Toyd: please stay on topic
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: nosrednaekim: I'm back... did you see the pastebin?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i did
<Toyd> lol
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17712/ - thats my entire lspci
<nosrednaeki1> no...something happened to my network
<Dragnslcr> I like my solution to wireless problems
<nosrednaeki1> wires?
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<epimeth> Dragnslcr: I was using that solution for a while... but then I realized that it defeats the purpose :-p
<nosrednaeki1> epimeth: you don't have a realtek sound chip
<nosrednaeki1> thats an ethernet contoller
<epimeth> nosrednaeki: I noticed :-)  but I promise, I do!  at least thats what lenovo and windows xp claims
<nosrednaeki1> hmm...
<nosrednaeki1> they use the same driver anyway...so it shouldn't matter... OTOH, it may not even be detecting it..
<Kubuntu_noob> anyone know of an isa-pnp module that will work with kubuntu?
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: so what do I do?
<nosrednaeki1> epimeth: I have absolutely no idea... check what type of realtek chip you have in windows?
<red22> anyone else here install kubuntu and then ubuntu-desktop?
<nosrednaeki1> red22, I did it the other way around
<nosrednaeki1> I like alot of the ubuntu programs, specially synaptic, so I just loaded it first
<nosrednaeki1> firefox, gaim also
<red22> nosrednaeki1, do you have any problems when you log out?
<nosrednaeki1> yeah!
<nosrednaeki1> why do you ask?
<red22> lol
<mcrandello> sorry for dissapearing, the cleaning lady made me move so she could mop
<nosrednaeki1> lol
<nosrednaeki1> do you have an ATI card?
<red22> what happens when you log out? you get booted to non-graphical?
<red22> yeah have ati too
<nosrednaeki1> did you install the proprietary driver?
<mcrandello> anyway the funny part is it was working with feisty (upgraded) until I tried out beryl
<mcrandello> and had to reinstall
<red22> well that's the only driver that works for my card i think
<mcrandello>  yeah the proprietary driver
<nosrednaeki1> I get booted to a blank screen.. totally blank... no ctrl alt bkspce or nothing
<nosrednaeki1> keyboard seems locked,,
<mcrandello> with the radeon, no wifi. The fglrx improperly installed I have to keep moving the mouse to keep a connection.
<nosrednaeki1> red22: whats your chipset?
<red22> mcrandello: you talking about the same stuff we are or you on something else?
<mcrandello> only with fglrx and dri does wifi work properly
<nosrednaeki1> he's talking about something else
<red22> ah ok nm mcran
<mcrandello> although now that you mention it I had a bunch of problems with logging out with the ATI as well
<nosrednaeki1> mcrandello: do tell...
<red22> nosrednaeki1: mobo? 965
<mcrandello> or shutting down or ctrl-alt-bkspc after logging in
<nosrednaeki1> red22: no I mean the graphics card..
<nosrednaeki1> mcrandello: what happens?
<red22> x1950pro
<mcrandello> they went away for the most part after the 8.32.whatever drivers
<nosrednaeki1> ok.. Xpress 1100 here
<mcrandello> usually the system would hard lock. I'm assuming it was part of the irq conflict
<nosrednaeki1> mcrandello: same problem here!
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: I think I know why my audio isn't working...
<nosrednaeki1> worked fine in edgy with the 8.28's
<nosrednaeki1> why?
<mcrandello> also the screen would just randomly freeze due to the usb being on the same irq as the vid and wifi
<mcrandello> the mouse would bring it down
<red22> nosrednaeki1: have you been able to fix it though? you using proprietary drivers too? what card?
<nosrednaeki1> no.. its still not fixed... I have an Xpress1100 (integreated graphics)
<nosrednaeki1> and yeah.. prprietary drivers here..
<nosrednaeki1> OS drivers work fine
<mcrandello> the solution for the freezes was to put "noapic" and "pollirq" into the boot options in the menu.lst file
<nosrednaeki1> AH!
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: audio driver for xp's readme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17714/
<nosrednaeki1> I'll try the noapic... was having problems with that before
<red22> nosrednaeki1: so when you need to shutdown, you have to type the command in at console?
<mcrandello> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272
<mcrandello> is the bug report
<nosrednaeki1> no I can shut down fine...
<nosrednaeki1> just no logging out and then back in
<nosrednaeki1> epimeth: interesting.. seems to be made JUST for lenovo..
<mcrandello> in particular it seems to affect cheap laptops with the ATIIXP chipset
<chemicalvamp> where do i change power managment setings? my comp crases when it goes to sleep
<red22> nosrednaeki1: ah yeah that's what i meant. the shutting down problem is due to beryl... i have no shutdown option at all now... only a single "log out" button on my shutdown screen..
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: I doubt it... they just seem to playing it off that way
<nosrednaeki1> red22: ahh yeah... that
<chemicalvamp> red22 ive had the sngle log out button before, i logged out and loged in again and it was gone
<mcrandello> I have some opinions on beryl and system stability but this is a family channel
<red22> nosrednaeki1: have you tried "startx" when you're at console? what comes up.. kde or gnome?
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: I think my problem is that I need some sort of a UAA High Definition Audio driver first
<nosrednaeki1> I don't think so... is this a VERY new laptop?
<red22> chemicalvamp: when i hit log out, i'm thrown out to console and there is no more logging in until i restart :(
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: if by VERY you mean "built, like, yesterday" then yes, I think so :-)
<chemicalvamp> in command prompt do startkde and or startx
<nosrednaeki1> no I mean.. the model
<red22> chemicalvamp: but that is apparently bc i installed kubuntu and then ubuntu-dekstop since nosrednaeki1 has similar issues.
<nosrednaeki1> red22: it depends...
<chemicalvamp> then use sudo apt-get to fix it?
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: thats what I meant
<mcrandello> what other xorg drivers could I try other than ati, radeon or fglrx?
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: "conceived, like, yesterday"
<mcrandello> maybe with only the 2d happening I can get wireless
<nosrednaeki1> I have to go.... think i'll start a thread on ubuntu-forums
<nosrednaeki1> mcrandello: vesa
<epimeth> nosrednaeki1: point me to it?
<newGuy> where is the repository listing file located?
<nosrednaeki1> can't.. its not started and I have to go..
<red22> chemicalvamp: when i'm out in console after logout startkde doesn't start kde and startx brings up gnome.
<epimeth> newGuy: /etc/apt/sourced.list
<mcrandello> nosrednaeki1, thx
<newGuy> Thanks
<epimeth> newGuy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcrandello> I think you can edit it in synaptic or adept_manager as well
<soulrider> hi
<red22> chemicalvamp: what should i apt-get to fix this?
<newGuy> Also how do I tell it to refresh the file list?
<soulrider> im using the live CD, one of my drives has a swap partition and im tyring to format it, but ti sais its mounted
<soulrider> is there any way to unmount it ?
<soulrider> found it :) nmv
<soulrider> vm*
<WillLuongo> soulride umount
<soulrider> WillLuongo:  you cant do that because its swap
<soulrider> you gotta do 'swapoff'
<WillLuongo> soulrider: Ok
<WillLuongo> :D
<soulrider> oh fork, i gotta reboot again!
<soulrider> wth is wrong with qtparted!
<soulrider> hey, the maximum number of aprtitions is 4 right?
<soulrider> or can you have 4 + an extended one ?
<mcrandello> the ati_agp and agpgart modules go to the oss drivers, correct?
<epimeth> soulrider: 3 + extended
<epimeth> soulrider: 4 is the max amount of partitions
<soulrider> oh crap
<soulrider> i need to make an extended one then and move my home partition
<soulrider> i can screw things up =/
<chemicalvamp> ive got a whole bunch of games installed with no shortcuts in the K!menu
<soulrider> oh ym chemicalvamp
<soulrider> like what ?
<chemicalvamp> vegastrike
<chemicalvamp> dozen more
<soulrider> is vegastrike good ?
<chemicalvamp> its 3d
<mcrandello> kappfinder
<mcrandello> may work
<soulrider> but is it good? :P
<chemicalvamp> i dont know yet, havent played it
<chemicalvamp> looks good
<mcrandello> wheee vesa driver doesn't make wifi blow up
<soulrider> guys, what distro can i use on a PC i think its a 550 mhz athlon ?
<soulrider> not sure aobut the RAM
<soulrider> 8 gig HD
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider: DSL
<mcrandello> soulrider, I'd try some livecd distros to see what chugs first
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i was thinking of DSL too
<soulrider> the problem is that it doesnt ahve a network card
<chemicalvamp> kappfinder found 18 programs, none tat i was looking for
<soulrider> installing software is what concerns me
<soulrider> it doesnt even have USB ports
<soulrider> god, windows 98 hard drives are so messy!
<vbgunz> soulrider: you might have to install whatever linux you try in text mode if you have one unless maybe you have a boat load of ram to try a live cd
<soulrider> vbgunz: no problem, i installed Arch on my computer
<soulrider> besides, i can just read the wiki on my PC :P
<vbgunz> damn, I have gvim and I cannot uninstall it :(
<soulrider> why not ?
<soulrider> oh damn, im looking at a windows 98 directory, everything sucks so much
<soulrider> the desktop backgrounds are shockingly nasty
<vbgunz> it doesn't want to uninstall... earlier dpkg -S gvim said it was a virtual package, now it lists some files, I cannot apt-get remove it or anything else... I don't remember ever uninstalling... I hate little things like this :(
<bluekitsune> Hello
<soulrider> they tried to hide a couple of BMPs as .sys files, but KDE shows the thumbnail and everything :P
<soulrider> hi bluekitsune
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: red22: still here?
<vbgunz> Windows 98 is awesome next to Vista. not sure exactly and doubt it but that is the overwhelming concensus out there :P
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: yup... methinks I have a solution.... gimme a few mins
<bluekitsune> This might be a dumb question but i need to set up my vide card drivers and openGL
<bluekitsune> video*
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: not a dumb q at all..
<nosrednaekim> fist of all, what kind of ideo card do you have?
<nosrednaekim> *video
<bluekitsune> nivida
<vbgunz> !nvidia
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: so are you using Ubuntu fiesty?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluekitsune> benn there
<bluekitsune> been*
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: looking for the ! ;)
<soulrider> vbgunz: if win 98 could work correctly with new processors it would rock :P
<nosrednaekim> nope.... its the #1 key..lol
<bluekitsune> Um im useing Kubuntu that why that doesnt help XD
<vbgunz> soulrider: if win Vista could work correctly with new processors it would rock :P
<soulrider> lol
<danish> ok none of the applications i donwload are playing the wmv
<soulrider> nah, its blows!
<epimeth> soulrider: no... its kernel would still suck
<soulrider> it*
<bluekitsune> I have Vista on this same PC
<Dragnslcr> Is there a way to get a game pad to simulate keyboard input? Playing Supertux with the keyboard is killing my wrist
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: what version of kubuntu?
<bluekitsune> 6.10
<soulrider> bluekitsune:  i tried it some time ago and i thought it sucked
<danish> and when i tried to get the gstream there are tons of them how do i know which one to downlaod
<soulrider> the voice recognition thing was a friggin joke!
<bluekitsune> I know!
<jlilly> hey all. any thought on what I might do to fix the error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bluekitsune> dont even work XD
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: it'd be whole lot easier if you just did fiest
<bluekitsune> Ya i know
<vbgunz> I haven't tried it to be honest, not a bit excited about it
<bluekitsune> Vista is still downloading it
<soulrider> bluekitsune: i know widows extreme fanboys that are not convinced about vista
<soulrider> and thats bad!
<bluekitsune> Vista not as good as they all think
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: you trying to do a open GL app?
<soulrider> i musta dmit i like some of the graphics
<jlilly> nosred: yes. beryl, but I have to get glx working first.
<bluekitsune> I like that arro part of it
<bluekitsune> but it just eats RAM
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: you can still use the above tutorial, even if you are using kubuntu
<jlilly> bluekit: yea, aero is nice. I really like the search option w/ the start menu
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: what's your graphics card?
<bluekitsune> Thats good to
<vbgunz> soulrider: get a screenshot of Vista, those graphics will hold you down for about a day or two ;)
<jlilly> windows key + type the first 4-5 letters of the thing you want and hit enter.
<jlilly> nosred: nvidia 7600gs PCI-E
<soulrider> jlilly: try beagle + kickoff
<nosrednaekim> are you using fiesty fawn?
<soulrider> i ahve that in arch, and its way better than the vista menu
<jlilly> soulrider: beagle? kickoff? I'm not familiar.
<bluekitsune> Anyone here play Secondlife?
<jlilly> nosred: yea. I just upgraded.
<danish> how can i play wmv files on kubuntu
<soulrider> vbgunz: the thing i liked was that application switcher that showed all windows like a deck of cards
<vbgunz> to be honest I don't like the Vista kickoff menu compared to the good ol KDE menu :(
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: any glx was working b4?
<nosrednaekim> *and
<soulrider> !w32codecs | danish
<ubotu> danish: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jlilly> nosred: fresh install & upgrade (from 6.10)
<soulrider> jlilly: kde-apps.org check out kickoff
<nosrednaekim> xine-extracodecs also works...
<jordo23> Why did Kubuntu decide to go with Kexi as a database program over OpenOffice's Database......I don't even see it's included with Feisty, right?
<Bearcat> hey folks.  I note that i cannot load the latest hplip drivers and associated packages. The latest i have in kubuntu is 0.9.7-4 where on the site it is 1.7.4. How can i get this in to my system easily?
<Bearcat> is there a more recent package list?
<soulrider> brb
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: did OpenGL work back in edgy?
<vbgunz> danish: are you onb Feisty?
<bluekitsune> grr i need the new one
<danish> vbgunz yes
<nosrednaekim> bluekitsune: new what?
<bluekitsune> Kubuntu
<jlilly> nosred: like I said. fresh install. I basically installed 6.10 without testing. then immediately upgraded. I only had the 6.10 CD and I didn't feel like downlloading another copy.
<bluekitsune> and just call me blue its easyer to type lol
<vbgunz> danish: look into installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" that might work
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: ok gotcha
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys, I have a question, how can I check if someone is pinging me viciously? My modem keeps dropping connection.
<nosrednaekim> its called "tab"
<illriginal> I'm on Cable connection by the way.
<dsmith> pinging viciously? Like DDos?
<illriginal> yes.
<illriginal> like attacking my connection basically.
<jordo23> I find it wierd that Kubuntu Feisty adopted Kexi for database apps, a fork of Koffice, but then installs the rest of the OpenOffice's programs in KOffice's place.......did anyone else notice this?
<dsmith> i had that happen to me once
<illriginal> someone threatened me with hackin and i think they're just pingin me to death here.
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: try running the command "sudo restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> illriginal: thats one problem with a static IP{
<dsmith> do you have a static IP?
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<illriginal> yeah Cable internet
<illriginal> is static.
<jlilly> nosred: not installed. Should I grab it?
<Bearcat> I'm on Dapper by the way.  It seems that i can only load the hpojs driver as when i try to load the hplip driver it says it does not exist
<test> Running kubuntu feisty clickiing a theme in  emeraled theme manager produces no response
<illriginal> can't use proxy
<bluekitsune> Hmm guess no ones play second life
<illriginal> at least i don't think there's a proxy for linux.. is there?
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: makes things a heck of a lot easier
<dsmith> have you tried calling the cable company?
<jlilly> k. 2 sec
<test> Chhange mac address will give u new IP ii static
<illriginal> yeah, they say the IP cannot change
<illriginal> unless they make the change for whatever reason they may have.
<dsmith> test: could he change is MAC?
<dsmith> or spoof it
<bluekitsune> I'm gonna get the newest Kubuntu
<bluekitsune> cya
<test> illriginal: I found changing mac address of network card woorks
<nosrednaekim> test: you have to restart the window manager wor whatever
<jlilly> nosrednaekim: errored out on run.
<nosrednaekim>  bluekitsuneok
<jlilly> nosrednaekim: seg fault, core dumped
<nosrednaekim> wow...
<illriginal> test, i dunno how to do that, wouldn't that basically fiddle with my connection?
<nosrednaekim> hmm..
<illriginal> possibility that my network card will stop workin or something?
<jlilly> maybe b/c I'm running Kubuntu instead of ubuntu? something with the gnome libs or something?
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: umm... go install the nidia driver
<chemicalvamp> how do you turn off this dumb hidden icon crp
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chemicalvamp> crap*
<dsmith> illriginal: http://www.tech-faq.com/change-mac-address.shtml
<nosrednaekim> hidden icon?
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: ahh... could be
<illriginal> and these are steps for ubuntu, yes?
<nosrednaekim> I did ubuntu and then installed kubuntu-desktop
<MrWGW> I don't suppose any of you know if JFS is a good/bad idea with *ubuntu
<jlilly> nosrednaekim: I have tried installing:  nvidia-glx  and then nvidia-glx-new   neither fix the issue.
<jlilly> btw: which should I be using?
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: probably "new:
<MrWGW> I saw the option to use it, and I've always really wanted to use it, but I intend to use it on a Mac, and additionally I really want to use KVM
<nosrednaekim> did you edit your xorg?
<MrWGW> so I'm really curious as to whether or not JFS, given that, is a good or bad idea
<chemicalvamp> how do i view all folders
<jlilly> nosrednaekim: I don't recall :-/
<illriginal> Use this command to change the MAC address?: `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>`
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: go look... see if it has "nv" or "nvidia"
<jlilly> nv
<nosrednaekim> change that to nidia..
<nosrednaekim> *nvidia
<jlilly> then ctrl+alt+backspace?
<nosrednaekim> log out and then do that...
<chemicalvamp> illriginal google "changing MAC in linux
<jlilly> k. bbiab
<nosrednaekim> and if it doesn't work.. change it back
<illriginal> nice
<illriginal> yeah it's: `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>`
<jlilly> I got the splash screen.
<jlilly> :)
<nosrednaekim> ok...cool..
<nosrednaekim> check if you have 3d
<nosrednaekim> "glxgears"
<jlilly> direct rendering: Yes
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>`
<illriginal> bash: command substitution: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<illriginal> bash: command substitution: line 1: `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>'
<jlilly> yep.
<nosrednaekim> jlilly: ok.. you have it...cool
<jlilly> tyvm! +1 karma point
<nosrednaekim> this isn't /.
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>`
<illriginal> bash: command substitution: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<illriginal> bash: command substitution: line 1: `ifconfig <interface> hw &ltclass> <address>'
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<illriginal> was it the ` ?
<nosrednaekim> now go follow a tutorial forberyl
<morphius_> I followed this tutorial to set up vnc with resumable sessions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448. Now I get the following error in my syslog when I try to connect:
<morphius_>  warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<soulrider> damn, this computer is prehistoric
<soulrider> it doesnt even have a ps2 port!!
<morphius_> Internal error: memory corruption detected
<nosrednaekim> have to go all....give epimeth my respects when he gets back
<morphius_> Abnormal termination of greeter for display don.local:1, code 1, signal 0
<illriginal> can someone help me find out how do see if someone is pinging my connection viciously?
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<morphius_> illriginal: try wireshark.
<BluesKaj> howdy nosrednaekim
<illriginal> ok that's in the adept?
<morphius_> probably.
<illriginal> ok
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you have an ati card?
<BluesKaj> yes
<nosrednaekim> are you running fiesty?
<BluesKaj> yes
<nosrednaekim> with the proprietary driver?
<BluesKaj> just reinstalled
<BluesKaj> yup
<nosrednaekim> having any problems logging out?
<lovloss> Is there no support whatsoever for Radeon x700 cards in feisty? I tried running envy and i still get my monitor turning itself off when it tries to load the desktop
<BluesKaj> it's the only one to use for dri
<test> When running beryl it does not display the title bar max/min close buttons is this normal ?
<illriginal> morphius, where would I find the icon for wireshark, after I download and install?
<nosrednaekim> test: no
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim, X doesn't want to close ...it's an issue we should report
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: definately... even ati user so far has had the same problem
<nosrednaekim> *every
<morphius_> Probably under "internet"
<nosrednaekim> file a bug report and i'll back it..
<mcrandello> hrmm the wifi is tied to the mouse movement again
<lovloss> What about this ATI problem: unable to start up even the live cds desktop without the screen turning off? o.o
<lovloss> at least i hope thats an ati problem
<mcrandello> the faster i move the pointr the better the thruput
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: it probably is...
<nosrednaekim> mcrandello: WEIRD!
<BluesKaj> yeah, it was pi**ing me off somewhat , that and the loss pf digital out on the ati ixp soundcard, after upgrading from feisty beta
<mcrandello> if it's ati ithat's probably the problem :V
<illriginal> sweet
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: is x700 a rare brand? it was the most commonly sold off of tigerdirect
<illriginal> thanks a lot morphius
<mcrandello> about to put the mouse on the floor
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: no its not rare, but ATI support is crappy..
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: doesn't REALLY bother me...
<nosrednaekim> I just suspend..
<nosrednaekim> never have to log out
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: grrr
<WillLuongo> what is a terminal command to check disk space?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: The monitor losing signal must be a card issue, wouldnt you say?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: the solution I found seems geared towards the c200
<epimeth> I have the n100
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: there's an new ati proprietary driver issued 3 days ago or so , but I don't think it solves the X shutoff issue
<epimeth> the guy with the n100 didn't say whether or not it worked for him
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: drivers probably, can you do a "ctrl+alt+f2"
<nosrednaekim> Blues.. I just got this yesterday.,
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: no, i cant even get in in the first place unless i use recovery mode.
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: what I did find was that the ubuntu wiki claims the feisty install worked out of the box....
<vbgunz> WillLuongo: df
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: so I emailed the contact person asking for help
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: yeah.. good idea
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: And then if i type 'kdm' with it set to "VESA", i lose monitor. if i set to "ATI", it blinks once and then claims kdm is going when its not
<mcrandello> ctrl alt f7?
<vbgunz> I have the binary nvidia driver *but* I never reran it when I upgraded to Feisty.. do I need to OR should I reinstall with the new kernel or something?
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: when it blinks, go  to ctrl+alt f7
<BluesKaj> well wiki claims are editable to some degree , so they aren't quite right sometimes
<mcrandello> of course kdm could be going regardless of display
<WillLuongo> vbgunz: Thanks
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: What should that do?
<vbgunz> WillLuongo: np :)
<nosrednaekim> sitch to the X terminal
<mcrandello> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rustin> hello, anybody can help me with audacity?
<lovloss> Well im already in the x terminal if im running recovery mode
<mcrandello> f7 = the framebuffer that X lives on
<BluesKaj> this small font display bothers..just reset the resolution , so I'll brb
<mcrandello> oh
<lovloss> Even the loading screen makes my monitor go off if i start it the other way
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: hmm... can you log in from the console when you do normal mode?
<nosrednaekim> alt-f2
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: No if i try to log in regularily it will attempt the loading screen and the monitor will blink oiut
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: But i would like to point out. On the live cd, if i press f4 and set a resolution, the loading screen works! Then it blinks out after that
<nosrednaekim> ouch....umm...edit the grub boot line, erase the "splash"and " quite"
<nosrednaekim> that'll give you a command prompt
<nosrednaekim> at least
<vbgunz> in grep, how do I create a group with an OR pipe? e.g., (^Filesystem|^/) ?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Recovery mode puts you in a command prompt anyway
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: I can get that far
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: I thought you just said you were in x?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: No, i cant get in x. My monitor blinks out.
<nosrednaekim> ah...
<nosrednaekim> thats very weird... this isn't a laptop?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Nope, its a pc
<nosrednaekim> hmm... does it have an onboard video?
<rustin> knellotron: yes
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: i believe it might. would it help to try moving the cable over?
<nosrednaekim> well.. you won't be able to use the ati...
<illriginal> Bogus IP Header? >.>
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Yeah, i know... i really would like to be able to
<illriginal> someone sent me bogus IP headers
<rustin> knellotron: is pvt blocked?
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: I don't  have a clue what your problem might be.... hmm... try setting the sync ranges REALLY wide in the xorg...
<nosrednaekim> it can't hurt anything...
<nosrednaekim> as long as its an LCD
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: LCD? i wish.
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: its not?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Im behind the times arent i
<mcrandello> whats really wierd is if i spin the mouse in a circle i get 40 kBps, figure 8 gets me >100
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: its one of those deep ones
<nosrednaekim> then check up the manual on it somewhere, find the sync ranges..
<nosrednaekim> lol
<mcrandello> moving the mouse side to side is 75
<nosrednaekim> crts are nice..good response times
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: the manual lol. i wonder how many years its been since i had that thing
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: the internet..maybe the back of the monitor itself... you need the sync ranges
<vbgunz> did knetworkmanager OBSOLETE wireless lan assistant (wlassitant)?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: sorta..
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: all i know is that i ran edgy eft on a different box on this machine for a long time
<mcrandello> since this is the vesa and not the fglrx driver should I file a bug with the kernel? It appears to be the ATIIXP driver
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: *on this monitor
<rustin> knellotron: guess i need register
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: hmm... interesting..can you get the sync ranges from that machine?
<rr72> im back
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Unfortunately it was obliterated in the same car wreck that broke my femur.
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: ouch.
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: bad week. very bad
<rr72> im the guy with the wireless card problem who got it to work under xubuntu
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<nosrednaekim> rr72: thats always nice
<knellotron> ruskin: what's your question?
<mcrandello> rr72, you are my hero
<Jack32> hmm, is there a way to get rid of these dialog boxes that pop down when hovering over, "minimize window" "close window" "expand"
<nosrednaekim> I know the answer...
<nosrednaekim> 42
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: So i get back from the hospital and now im stuck on a windoze computer, already getting viruses, already stressing out about some of its limitation, and knowing no way out
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: hmm..
<mcrandello> I'm the guy who has to move his mouse or the wifi blows up
<mcrandello> ;_;
<nosrednaekim> do you have and edgy cd?
<mcrandello> it's like a mentally challenged version of that movie speed
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: Somewhere. I dont forsee it being different.
<nosrednaekim> lovloss: but it might...
<chemicalvamp> mcrandello i was just thinking of that movie
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: It wouldn work anyway, though. this one is 64 bit architecture, thats new
<WillLuongo> My trashcan disappeared. How can I get it back?
<lovloss> nosrednaekim: AND its on a SATA
<red22> nosrednaekim: i'm here
<chemicalvamp> at least it doesnt have to do 60
<nosrednaekim> 32 works on 64 bit computers
<newGuy> Hey, is there a way to set up windows games (like city of heroes) to work in kubuntu?
<vbgunz> "mentally challenged version of that movie speed" <- thats hot!
<nosrednaekim> red22: fix our problem?
<nosrednaekim> newGuy: WINE
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<newGuy> I tried to get wine with the package manager it was some
<newGuy> I tried to get wine with the package manager it was some 'dummy package'
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: so did you file a bug report?
<WillLuongo> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WillLuongo> !trashcan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashcan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovloss> well cy aguys, im going to go try stuff, likely fail and mope about it... byebye
<vbgunz> how stable did WINE get with Steam?
<red22> nosrednaekim: i've been trying some updates to ubuntu/gnome stuff and i'm gonna restart to see.  if not i'm not sure what else to try other than reinstall xorg or kde..
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: not yet , I'm hoping I can figure out what's wrong
<nosrednaekim> red22: sorry what was your problem again?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: could it be DPMS?
<newGuy> Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Package)
<newGuy> This is a dummy package to ease upgrade from users of old libwine-* packages to the newer wine package. It can be safely removed at any time.
<newGuy> That is what it says for libwine
<rustin> knellotron: there's a "register command"?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim:  DPMS?
<vbgunz> can WINE work with a dual boot PC, can it use my already existing Windows partition for it's programs?
<jason_> hi guys sup
<knellotron> rustin: just ask your question here.
<Gabz> vbgunz: i'm using crossover office with stream... it works just poor fps in CSS
<rustin> knellotron: thanks
<vbgunz> Gabz: :O
<red22> nosrednaekim: i can't log out correctly... just dies to non-graphical/console login.  althought when you restart, the gui login screen starts up fine.
<vbgunz> Gabz: you have the binary driver for your video card?
<Gabz> Gabz: no i'm just using the packaged one
<vbgunz> Gabz: so you not using the binary driver for your card?
<Gabz> vbgunz: no packaged and i only have a 1.6 mhz processor
<BluesKaj> red22: ati card I bet :(
<vbgunz> Gabz: 1.6MHz processor? wow, you lucky if you can run a stop watch ;)
<red22> blueskaj: you bet.  seems to be cornering the market on kubuntu headaches?
<rustin> well, my mic is ok but i can't record sound... can anybody help me?
<vbgunz> Gabz: you're going to get wack fps without the binary driver if you running Nvidia or ATI, try installing the binary and then tell me what the fps is like (if you can)
<BluesKaj> yup red22. so it seems
<Gabz> vbgunz: thanks for the tip i'll try it later...
<vbgunz> rustin: if you get an answer that works for you, please share it with me if I miss it. I tried this a long time ago and gave up :(
<red22> blueskaj: it's weird though bc everything else works fine after instaling the prop.drivers.. even the beryl candy without much trouble..
<Gabz> rustin: which program are you recording in ?
* lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<rustin> vbgunz: i'm trying audacity and the kde recorder
<rustin> sorry
<rustin> Gabz:
<rustin> :)
<lunar-raven> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rr72> why does my kubuntu desktop cd live crash when i enter in the exact same commands in as when i boot up a xubuntu live desktop cd and that doesnt crash? yes i MD5SUM the kubuntu cd
<Gabz> right click on the speaker in the bottom corner click show mixer window and go to the input tab
<Gabz> make sure your mic is selected and the volumne is up
<vbgunz> Gabz: kmix?
<Gabz> yep kmix
<vbgunz> ok I need a way to test it, what would you suggest?
<Gabz> vbgunz: i've only used a mic for skype in linux...
<rustin> Gabz: the mic's green light is on... the red too
<vbgunz> Gabz: yeah, once I tried for that reason too but failed miserably
<vbgunz> rustin: green is mute
<vbgunz> rustin: or vice versa, hover over the light
<Gabz> check that you might also have caputure device depending on your sound card
<Gabz> vbgunz: rustin there has i've also had a problem with kmix not doing it's job right in konsole you can use alsamixer which is worth the go
<rustin> Gabz: i don't have this...
<rustin> oh, forget what i saw
<vbgunz> Gabz: I went nuts in alsamixer once, I thought I botched my system sound, later found out it was kleansweep removing dead menu entries that were'nt exact dead :P
<mcrandello> interesting the fglrx driver that came with feisty only works after installing libstdc++.s0.5
<BluesKaj> red22, I'm not a real fan of automatic installers like Envy but it helped in dapper ...dunno if it's upgraded to Feisty yet
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: still here?
<nosrednaeki1> I fixed it
<rustin> Gabz: i enabled all the controls... same results
<vecina> Its me, lovloss. I got in by switching the graphics driver to fgxlfx or whatever but now im having a new poblem
<vecina> Why isnt my external HD mounting automatically?
<chemicalvamp> how do i dissable sleep mode and such..
<BluesKaj> yup nosrednaeki, just installing some apps , so I'm back and forth
<Gabz> rustin: i don't have a mic attached to this computer and it's been awhile sorry i'm not going to be much more help
<rustin> Gabz: no problem... thank you very much :)
<mcrandello> ah success
<nosrednaekim> umm...
<nosrednaekim> anyone still around?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, how did you fix it ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ?
<nosrednaekim> I have absolutely no idea..
<BluesKaj> :) !!
<nosrednaekim> I added the llines from that ubuntu forums page
<nosrednaekim> to the gdm (but I'm not using GDM!)
<vbgunz> im telling you setting up a mic in KDE is a pain in the ass, I never got it to work, am failing miserably now... I remember though it was a snap in Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> URL ?
<nosrednaekim> 1 sec
<chemicalvamp> how do you change power management settings? like turning off monitor when idle, or harddisk?
<nosrednaekim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254167&page=4
<nosrednaekim> now its working...
<nosrednaekim> IDK..
<nosrednaekim> weird
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source libstdc++5, blow away everything in lib that said fglrx, then run the 8.36.5 installer, go into /lib/modules/fglrx/build-mod and ./make.sh cd .. ./make_install.sh and that did it
<BluesKaj> thx nosrednaekim
<mcrandello> quite the cowboy method
<nosrednaekim> hope it works...i'm going to try loggin out again to be sure... cross your finders..
<mcrandello> not to see if the irq conflicts are gone
<mcrandello> *now
<vecina> how do you mount devices its not automatically recognizing
<chemicalvamp> vecina what device
<vecina> chemicalvamp: in this case, i just plugged in a jumpdrive. no response
<nosrednaekim> ok..on  second try...nothing... very weird
<nosrednaekim> WIAT!
<nosrednaekim> try a Ctrl+alt+backspace right from KDE...
<nosrednaekim> it'll give you a kdm screen i'll bet!
<rr72> lol it would be funny if half the room quit
<jordo23> Anyone here setup Wordpress in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> thats the one thing I did different the other rime
<nosrednaekim> so we need KDM to automatically restart X or something...
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<nosrednaekim> like that GDM fix
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you hear all that?
<BluesKaj> no such file in my setup as the URL
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: say again?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: that was a tutorial for if you were using GDM
<nosrednaekim> anyway...I have to go.... we'll figure it out later..
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<BluesKaj> ok cya
<mcrandello> whee blazing fast wifi and accellerated X
<rr72> whys is the live cd -generic kernel and the install is -386?
<vbgunz> Gabz: i partially got the mic successful... i can hear myselk through my speakers with krec *but* i never managed to record sound :(
<vecina> oops
<vecina> sorry guys i miffed my connection... anyone know why i cant seem to get anything to mount?
<wolferine> whats an app to test writes to a hd?
<Gabz> vbgunz: that's more your recording program doesn't see the mic as the recording source
<vbgunz> wolferine: maybe hdparm
<rr72> why is the live cd -generic kernel and the install is -386?
<wolferine> right
<wolferine> thats it
<rr72> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<vbgunz> Gabz: only through the program I heard my voice in my speakers but krec never really recorded it... maybe I need another recorder :P
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: OK! when you hard exit KDE with ctrl+altbkspce, log back in, and then log off normally it doesn';t freeze
<jordo23> I am trying to install Wordpress for Ubuntu, and have installed the package. Does anyone know of a link or site of what to do next to link it to my LAMP components?
<nosrednaekim> sorry had come back when I discovered that
<vecina> :,(
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: weird :)
<nosrednaekim> yep... at least we can log out... somehow..
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<vecina> so... how do you make ubuntu mount something you plug in, say, a jump drive...?
<BluesKaj> sounds like there are 2 X's running
<nosrednaekim> yeah.....
<nosrednaekim> you're right..
<nosrednaekim> i'm showing one now...but I killed that other one..
<nosrednaekim> (if there was another one)
<BluesKaj> :)
<nosrednaekim> whats your list of running programs say?
<BluesKaj> what sound card do you have , nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> realtek 883
<nosrednaekim> HD audio
<nosrednaekim> why?
<BluesKaj> does your digital out work. ?
<nosrednaekim> spidf? I don't know..
<nosrednaekim> how can I check?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: why, do you have the same chipset?
<BluesKaj> I'm running a coax to my tv room audio system that accepts pcm signals
<rr72> ugh ugh yuk yum
<nosrednaekim> reall can't help with that... and I REALLY have to run now..
<BluesKaj> the sound is DAC'd on windows but not on Feisty
<nosrednaekim> good luck with the fglrx-Xorg-problem
<vbgunz> Gabz: wow, if not for rustin I would not have tried setting up my mic again! I got it to work, I used "krecord" instead of "krec"... my mic does work on Kubuntu :)
<vbgunz> Gabz: thanks!
<BluesKaj> well, i just want DRI for google earth and that's fine for me...the beryl eye candy is just window dressing
<nosrednaekim> Ctrl+alt +bkspce s your friend lol..
<nosrednaekim> try it,,
<vecina> When i stick a USB stick in, it should read it and something should pop up, right? Because im trying it... nothing
<nosrednaekim> vecina: try another usb port
<vecina> nosrednaekim: Tried :/
<madmike> wow i relllly hope all this werid stuff thats been goin on to my box here was just my hard drive dieing
<vbgunz> it's not always good to "just" hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace... I learned a few days ago by someone in here, it is always best to logout first, then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<red22> blueskaj, what problem logging out do you have again?
<mcrandello> personally I hold down the power button until I hear a "clunk" but that comes from previous ati driver problems
<BluesKaj> X keeps trying reload , then it just stalls at a black screen
<red22> blueskaj: that happens when you log out from your session? the first login after a restart works fine?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> red22 it clicks off and on about 3 times then just stalls
<red22> blueskaj: what you running? window manager and distro version... i have feisty and kde with gnome also installed.
<BluesKaj> no gnome
<BluesKaj> just kde
<chipbuddy> hey, are there any programmers here?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Gabz> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<red22> blueskaj: hm i thought maybe it was the combination that had screwed it up...
<BluesKaj> ok ,brb
<red22> ok c ya later
<jlilly> my sound isn't working. its onboard sound for an ASUS M2N-MX mobo. How do I check if drivers are loaded for it?
<hawk__> hello everyone i need to know what to do about the dvds not playing
<martalli> hawk__, Did you install the libdvdcss?
<hawk__> thanx man that is what it was
<martalli> np
<martalli> jlilly, Sometimes the volume just isn;'t turned up in the mixer
<hawk__> apt dos not show anything under that name
<martalli> hawk__, Did you enable all the repositories?
<hawk__> 7.0 how do you do that
<FenrisUy> hi, first linux install ever, anyone knows how to set the display to show 1440x900 in hp pavillion dv9000 laptop with nvidia 7600 go?
<FenrisUy> linux instal is kubuntu 7.04
<martalli> hawk__, Open adept, click onthe  "Adept" menu (first ont he left) and then click manage repositories
<hawk__> ok did that and it says that we have all the reps don
<TheDebugger> Anyway... libdvdcss2 is NOT in default repos
<TheDebugger> libdvdread does contain a script to install it though
<martalli> I installed mine with the medibuntu repo, but I don't thin that is really recommended
<TheDebugger> same
<martalli> TheDebugger, How do you start the scriupt from the libdvdread package?
<martalli> U guess we should keep our odvice ont he kubutnu channel as close to vanilla as possible
<hawk__> but it was before in 6.10
<jlilly> martalli: it was in this case, but I have to head home now. I'll probably ask about it later.
<martalli> jlilly, OK.  Someone here will probably try to help
<martalli> jlilly, g'night
<TheDebugger> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<martalli> nice trick - thanks for the advice
<hawk__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<martalli> hawk__, If you run that, you will need to run it as a root user ("sudo..."
<wersdaluv> can someone help me with raki? I'm sorry if this is off topic. it's my first time here
<martalli> what's raki?
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm having trouble getting kooka to recognise my scanner (an HP C3180). Is there an alternate way of setting it up?  I have the hplip driver loaded for what that's worth
<wersdaluv> raki is an active sync substitute
<vecina> Why do i have to put in the feisty cd to apitiude install stuff ? i didnt have to do that with edgy
<martalli> Bearcat, I think you have to run a specific setup program... try "hp-setup": or "sudo hp-setup" fromt he CLI
<martalli> vecina, Just disable the CD repo in adept
<Bearcat> martalli: thanks. I'll try that.
<Tony_> anyone here have 1680x1050 res working and care to share their xorg.conf?
<martalli> vecina, Hmm - I didn't see the cd in adept
<wersdaluv> does anyone here know how to  configure Raki.. I tried to start dccm but...
<vecina> i cant even get into adept
<wersdaluv> "could not start dccm or dccm has exited"
<Bearcat> martalli: there doesn't seem to be such a command (unless i am missing a package).
<vecina> oh im installing
<martalli> Bearcat, I seem to have it...hmm
<vecina> My nedxt problem is that im in recovery mode because i have to configure xserver to the fglrx driver. I want it to stay that way whejn i run it normally, but it switches to VESA and crashes
<vecina> under VESA my monitor loses connection
<Bearcat> martalli: (i'm a sourcemage user working on someone eles pc so i dont' know debian that well). What package is it from?
<martalli> Bearcat, I think hplip, which is installed by default, I thought
<Bearcat> martalli: yeah, i have that installed
<martalli> Triid typing "sudo hp-setup" fromt he command line?
<martalli> Alternatively, try "sudo apt-get install hp-setup"
<Bearcat> martalli: thanks. I'll try that as soon as adept finishes. Are the repositores extra slow tonight or is it just me?
<martalli> Bearcat, I think that the repos have been running slower since the release last week.  Usually my speeds from the repo are 3-4 times faster
<alex_> hey - when i'm putting a USB thumdrive into my laptop kubuntu isn't automatically recognizing it and putting it in the Removable media folder.  Could someone give me a hand on how I can make it work?
<alex_> :)
<vecina> *points to alex* In answering him I , too , shall be answered *ignignok voice*
<stanley> is anyone using kubuntu 7.04?
* alex_ looks at vecina
<wersdaluv> is the thumbdrive the only usb device with the problem?
<alex_> stanley: probably most ppl
<vecina> We await your response, earthlings. >.>
<alex_> wersdaluv: i have not used any other USB device.  :/
<alex_> nothing else to test it with..
<martalli> Not much reason to use edgy anymore and dapper is very long in the tooth (maybe nice for servers)
<Bearcat> martalli: there is no hp-setup program that i can find..hmm.. Is there a way to search the package directory to get a listing of what package a file comes from?
<alex_> It may be formatted FAT32.  I'm pretty sure, actually..
<stanley> ok
<stanley> has anyone installed kdm?
<martalli> Bearcat, I have been looking around and cannot find another package name for it
<wersdaluv> oh... try another usb device first.. as for my case, before, all my usb devices did not work
<stanley> on kubuntu 7.04?
<alex_> i don't have a USB device to try with
<alex_> :(
<alex_> (besides the flash drive i'm trying to make work)
<martalli> Bearcat, Did you just do a full update?
<martalli> Do you get very many packages?  I wonder if it came as an update...
<Bearcat> martalli: nope. And apparently it does come with the hplip program but i dont' seem to have it.
<stanley> alex have u installed kdm on 7.04??
<alex_> kdm..  hmm.
<martalli> Bearcat, Hmm.  I wonder if "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-meta" might work (http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/04/hplip-in-feisty.html)
<alex_> it's showing that it's installed in Adept.
<alex_> yep!
<martalli> bearcat.  Another alternative might be: sudo apt-get hpijs-ppds
<alex_> it's an imation USB 2.0 2 GB flash drive
<wersdaluv> alex, are you using a laptop?
<alex_> no idea why it wouldn't be recognized..
<alex_> yes, i am!  :)  It's an acer.
<alex_> (wonderful, i know)
<Bearcat> martalli: well, since i'm trying to get the scanner working i think installing hipjs would be a step backward, don't you?
<morphius_> I followed this tutorial to set up vnc with resumable sessions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448. Now I get the following error in my syslog when I try to connect:
<morphius_> warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<morphius_> Internal error: memory corruption detected
<morphius_> Abnormal termination of greeter for display don.local:1, code 1, signal 0
<morphius_> When I connect, I can enter my pwd and then it does not log me in.
<alex_> Kubuntu as actually been pretty friendly with it.  :)
<stanley> so alex have u changed ur login theme??
<wersdaluv> type dmesg in the terminal
<stanley> are u able to??
<martalli> Bearcat, maybe so...
<alex_> stanley - no, i haven't.  I could try if you wish.  My problem is a USB 2.0 drive problem though..  unless there's another alex with an issue that i'm not seeing..
<vecina>  How come when i reload the computer it automatically sets my xserver back to VESA? i have to go to recoverty mode and change it to fglrx each time or the monitor will cut signal!
<wersdaluv> stanley, you can change your login screen in kcontrolcenter
<alex_> i'm using beryl (emerald) for my theme..
<Bearcat> martalli: i'm kinda assuming that the scanner functionality will only work with the true hplip driver.
<martalli> Im just trying to find the package that has hp-setup...honestly, I don't think I did anything special.  However, I started with feisty onthe beta...I don't think that would make a difference
<wersdaluv> alex, type dmesg in the terminal
<alex_> dmesg
<alex_> er
<alex_> (heh)
<wersdaluv> yes
<wersdaluv> damn
<Admiral_Chicago> is there any way to undo a rm command
<wersdaluv> in konsole
<martalli> Bearcat, Another solution would be to try reinstalling hplip (sudo aptitude reinstall hplip)
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: Ausente por ahora.
<martalli> Bearcat, sudo aptitude reinstall hplip hplip-data
<stanley> yea but when i use kcontrolcentre wersdaluv there is no administrator mode buttin
<Bearcat> martalli: will that force a redownload of the file?
<martalli> I believe so
<stanley> so i am not able to change my theme
<alex_> i'm trying to paste this crazy message from the dmesg
<martalli> However, I can't see why a frsh install would have that broken...It's just a though, those are the only hplip packages I have installed
<wersdaluv> alex, dont you have any other usb device like a usb mouse or something?
<Bearcat> martalli: and furthermore 0.9.7 is really old!
<alex_> wers..  hmm. YEs!  I think i have a mouse.  brb
<martalli> Bearcat, Current version in feisty is 1.7.3
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: off
<Bearcat> martalli: how do i get that?
<Bearcat> is "feisty" stable?
<alex_> okay
<alex_> optical mouse is installed
<alex_> and working
<martalli> Bearcat:  What is the output of: lsb_release -d
<alex_> it started working immediately
<don_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wersdaluv> you mean the mouse is working properly?
<wersdaluv> mouse pointer is not slow or something
<wersdaluv> ?
<alex_> nope
<alex_> working fine :)
<Bearcat> martalli: Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: Ausente por ahora.
<wersdaluv> so the problem is with the thumbdrive
<martalli> Bearcat, You're using Dapper - I am on feisty
<don_> what is the best guide beryl
<alex_> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=77437
<wersdaluv> alex, are you using feisty?
<alex_> Yes I am wersdaluv
<Bearcat> martalli: how do i switch up? Download a Cd and reinstall?
<martalli> You can simply apt-get your way up
<se7en> where could i find (log) more infos if a program crashes all the time
<martalli> Hmmm.
* Lurkan_no_esta is back.
<alex_> that nomorepasting.com link is my dmesg by the way
<wersdaluv> have you tried the thumbdrive with another computer?
<alex_> yeah, it works
<alex_> even in my dvd player w/ USB port it works
<martalli> Bearcat, I don't know if you can directly upgrade from dapper to feisty.  Instead - upgrade from dapper-> edgy -> feisty
<alex_> when i plug it in, i see a little light on the drive light up too
<Bearcat> martalli: what is the most efficient way of doing that?
<wersdaluv> no pop-up when you plug the thumbdrive?
<alex_> nope :/
<wersdaluv> does a usb icon appear on the desktop?
<wersdaluv> it's supposed to appear there
<alex_> no, no USB icon.  nothing in /media
<wersdaluv> that's really strange... what's the brand of the thumbdrive?
<alex_> imation
<wersdaluv> i got my kingston working out of the box...
* alex_ nods
<wersdaluv> i dont know about that
<alex_> yeah
<alex_> thanks for your help by the way - very nice of you
<martalli> Bearcat, Here is the standard way to upgrade versions from dapper: gksu update-manager -c 
<wersdaluv> try searching the forums with the right keywords
<alex_> i'll make sure to help someone else in the same fashion
<alex_> okay
<alex_> :D
<martalli> Bearcat, wait a sec on that
<wersdaluv> haha.. that's nice alex.. someone else helped me this way too.. even better.. haha
* Bearcat waits patientely
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | Bearcat
<ubotu> Bearcat: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<alex_> hey Bearcat - use Adept
<alex_> under System
<alex_> :)
<martalli> Bearcat, First you will need to upgrade to edgy
<Bearcat> alex_: i'm there
<alex_> just launch it - it should give you a message saying there's an upgrade available
<martalli> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417644
<alex_> okay - have you updated it?
<epimeth> might as well try again.... long story short: brand new lenovo laptop, sound not working... aparently a known problem: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725
<jodas> Hey does anyone know how to use AC3d?
<jodas> Or Povray?
<epimeth> however, the person who has what might be my laptop (doesnt specify model, only make) does not post if it solved his problem
<Bearcat> alex_: yup
<Bearcat> there is no gksu command
<Bearcat> ...wierd
<tonyyarusso> Bearcat: kdesu, I think
<jodas> Does anyone know how to use Povray?
<martalli> Bearcat, Try just sudoupdate-manager -c 
<jodas> Which channel should I go to for this?
<martalli> woops: sudo update-manager -c 
<epimeth> also, no explanation of how to install the patch...
<Bearcat> martalli: "update-manager" is not on my system
<Bearcat> ok, update-manager wants a bunch of gnome stuff
<Bearcat> *sigh*
<martalli> Not ideal
<Bearcat> ok, i'm doing it anway :)
<Doctor_Nick> is there anyway of backing up your settings if you want to flatten and reinstall
<martalli> Bearcat - That will probably be fine
<martalli> Is this kubuntu dapper?
<Bearcat> yup
<Bearcat> and i watch the downloads error out as they have been all night, as i try them again and again. It takes about 5 times
<martalli> Bearcat, I am surprised that the dapper repos are that busy
<martalli> Just how much custom stuff does your friend have?
<epimeth> what version of KDE is included in feisty?  also, how would I check it myself?
<Bearcat> martalli: almost nothing
<martalli> Maybe it would work better just to download a new install disk a start over...that's what's necessary for most other distros, and with the busy distros you will apparently be waiting a long time.  otoh, I head that there wre 6000 ubuntu cd seeders tha day after the distro came out
<martalli> You might have the desktop install cd downloaded in 2-3 hours if you have a fast connection
<Kaepora> can kubuntu support my ATI mobility radeon x1400 card???
<mark__> yes
<mark__> it can
<Bearcat> martalli: they have dial-up :(
<Kaepora> mark__: how?
<Kaepora> i can't getr past a 1024x768 res :(
<Bearcat> martalli: so if i just download a CD i can upgrade this easily by that method.
<mark__> you'd have to install an xorg driver and properly configure your xorg.conf to use that driver
<martalli> Bearcat, That might be part of the problem withthe repos, too
<mark__> is pretty much the jist of it
<martalli> Bearcat, I would just reinstall of the cd
<Bearcat> martalli: won't that distroy the current installed package informatoin etc?
<martalli> Bearcat, There are sveeral options - you would upgrade off the dvd or "alternative" install disk (I  don't think the desktop install can do that)
<martalli> Like most distro - their info will be safe to reinstall if they have kept a separate /home partition.  If you want to upgrade, get both the install disks for edgy and feisty
<martalli> First upgrade to edgy, then to feisty
<martalli> Do they have a dvd drive?  You would be better off getting the dvd install disks
<Bearcat> yup, they do
<martalli> With the computer on, you just plop in the disk and the computer will say something like "A new distribution volume is available, would you like to upgrade"
<martalli> The dvd install disks will have everything you need:  Check out torrent.ubuntu.com
<Bearcat> i was tempted to just install sourcemage for them, but it's not user friendly. All set up is manual and they are very much newbies
<martalli>  Bearcat *buntu is very user friendly
<martalli> Way past my initial introduction to mandrake
<Bearcat> right, that's why i picked it for them
<Bearcat> i was damned if i was gonna let them buy Vista!
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone have a list of what automatix does and what packages it installs for each option, so I don't have to use it and fuck up my kubuntu install?
<martalli> Bearcat, that's for certain - I have heard plenty of professional its folks quite upset with vista
<martalli> Doctor_Nick, Check out the automatix website
<don_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<martalli> Doctor_Nick, It will tell you what it installs, although they update it frequently and it develops and loses functionality over time
<bluekitsune> drat
<Bearcat> martalli:  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20070418/   I don't see an edgy torrent. I can't go straight to feisty?
<Doctor_Nick> martalli: i mostly just want it for installing all the media codecs and auto-detecting and mounting my ntfs drives and marking them read/write
<martalli> Bearcat, I don't think so.  I would just reinstall if that is possible
<bluekitsune> How to i set up the nvidea drivers in feisty?
<bluekitsune> nvidea*
<bluekitsune> er
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia
<bluekitsune> Ya
<bluekitsune> XD
<hitmanWilly> !ati
<Doctor_Nick> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doctor_Nick> i think it hates you hitmanWilly
<martalli> Doctor_Nick, Supposedly it will install codecs automatifcally on its own
<hitmanWilly> apparently... :(
<martalli> (I mean feisty)
<Bearcat> thank you martalli. I'm gonna scamper off and help them next week after i've downloaded the dissc
<Doctor_Nick> martalli: this is false
<Doctor_Nick> only mp3s
<jordo23> Where do you manage Remote desktop in Kubuntu Feisty?  The Create and Manage Invitations is gone....
<Doctor_Nick> (on kubuntu, at least)
<hitmanWilly> and that's just amarok
<Doctor_Nick> yeah :/
<Doctor_Nick> and amarok crashes when you open an mp3
<martalli> Doctor_Nick, Yeah, I actually used the medibuntu repos, because I started witht he beta and it never offered me codecs
<Doctor_Nick> martalli: I know about the medibuntu repos, but there's other packages that it installs too
<hitmanWilly> martalli, they have a package ubuntu-restricted-extras that installs all that stuff
<hitmanWilly> martalli, ie mp3, flash, java, etc.
<dennister> k...bout to take the plunge: edgy to feisty...server first, clean install.........hmmm.....anyone here installed mythtv on feisty yet?
<martalli> Doctor_Nick, I used it for edgy without problems, but it as hard upgrading to feisty
<bluekitsune> geez
<Doctor_Nick> martalli: I know, that's why I dont want to use it
<dennister> the howto for feisty says to do the nvidia proprietary drivers *after* mythtv install...in edgy you did it *before* any mythtv stuff
<jordo23> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bluekitsune> I cant seem to get my vid card to work at all
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<morphius_> How can I get rid of this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<don_> cant get dvd to play
<Admiral_Chicago> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<don_> i have downlaoded dvdlibcss2 but it still want play anyone have ideas
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, don_ sorry I'm a bit busy atm to help
<hitmanWilly> don_, did you run the script that libdvdcss2 came with?
<don_> no what is that
<hitmanWilly> don_, look at the ubotu link for setting it up
<chemicalvamp> my res is stuck at 640x480! how do i get it back to 1024x768?.. (i crashed AGAIN and now its all fucked up)
<don_> it says no script found
<hitmanWilly> don_, you also need libdvdread3
<don_> i got that one two
<don_> i have it but it still say there no file
<chemicalvamp> actually im supposed to have 1280x800 any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> don_, the path is incorrect, its /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/
<don_> cool man thanx got it working
<hitmanWilly> don_, took me a little bit to find it too
<chemicalvamp> !ati>chemicalvamp
<dac> I need a 20, 40, 60, 80 GBHD for an packard bell box, any suggestions?
<chemicalvamp> im having some bad issues here, if anybody can help
<orco> Saludos a todos
<chemicalvamp> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<orco> Gracias
<jordo23> Can someone tell my why I have tightvnc server running but cannot for the life of me connect to it when the correct ports are forwarded?
<jordo23> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<crabgrass> partitioning question: i have a drive, and i need a reiser partition for my os (/ as the mount point, i assume) an ext3 partition for my stuff (/home as mount point, i think) and a swap partition, but... i don't know how to set this up in 7.04's guided partitioner. can anyone help?
<chemicalvamp> can anybody tell me why edgy crashes while doing nothing, then reverted to the defualt MESA diver... nd wont take the fglrx driver?
<chemicalvamp> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<morphius_> How can I get rid of this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<lettuce_> I just reinstalled kubuntu, and browsing the web is slow. I remember that there's a quick way to fix it but I forget how, help please :(
<morphius_> try disabling ipv6
<chemicalvamp> ahouls i Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<lettuce_> thank you
<hitmanWilly> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dani> hy i use the kclean to wipe junk files but now my fiesty won't boot
<JackPhil> if konsole scrolled, the screen will not be refreshed clearly
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to view video RAM size?
<JackPhil> is it about fonts?
<darryl> in redhat I can send email using mail command - in Kubuntu this command seems to be missing - what is the command to send emali from comand line
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: 'free -m'
<fdoving> chemicalvamp: you can also do 'cat /proc/meminfo' for more info.
<Doctor_Nick> matt damon wont stop calling her
<fdoving> darryl: it's in the 'mailx' package.
<darryl> fdoving: thanks
<Grape_Juice> Don't forget mailutils. :)
<Grape_Juice> Those are handy...
<fdoving> off to work. bye,.,
<chemicalvamp> fdoving i dont see my video on there, but thanks
<chemicalvamp> There are 10 types of people in the world... those who understand binary and those who don't.
<premier_> hello, I'm trying to get my computer to execute a shell script everytime I press the Multimedia play pause button, but its giving me a lot of greif
<premier_> when I press the button, I get a little box in the upper right hand corner of the screen, which says:
<danikhan> hy
<premier_> "XF86AudioPause" over and over again.  I can click on it and it will do different things, none of them being things I want them to do
<premier_> also, I can't play or pause music, or mute, or anything, when the screen is locked-- I assume that the screen locker prevents amarok from recieving my multimedia keys.  Is there a way around this?
<david_> Hi.... I'm trying to get WINE working and it's not letting me browse files or add a virtual C drive.... not sure what do do... I even re-installed it.. same thing
<premier_> david_ what do you mean?  What are you trying to do?
<supergimp> anyone know how to "poke" open arena through my guarddog firewall?
<david_> I just want to use wine to install a program... I open Wine Configuration... Then I select drives to add a C drive because it tells me I don't have one... But when I apply one, it forgets when I re-open it.
<david_> And I can't browse for the file I want to install, because Wine shows a blank browse box
<supergimp> have you tries the wine browser?
<david_> Umm....
<supergimp> cediega is much easy to install windows programs anyways
<david_> Really?  I didn't know there was another option... Can I install cediega from adept?
<supergimp> i know im spelling the name wrong lol
<supergimp> let me look
<hitmanWilly> david_, no, you have to actually pay for cedega
<david_> ahh well....
<david_> I'm not sure why wine is being so finickey... I got it to work on other installations.
<david_> LOL- I just found cedega on a piratebay search... is that ethical? lol
<supergimp> stfu and just do it
<david_> k
<Lynoure> david_: if you have to ask, you pretty much know the answer...
<david_> yeah
<supergimp> ok 1 problem solved on to me, anyone use guarddog firewall?
<supergimp> and play open arena..?
<Lynoure> 15 dollars, including 3 months of support and 3 votes on where the development will go is not very expensive. Less expensive than most games to be run on it
<tilde> Is the Kubuntu upgrade tool supposed to be this slow? (downloading at about 500-1000b/s)
<supergimp> tilde, go to manage sources then manually pick your dowload server or choose pick best server for me
<supergimp> under adept
<tilde> Yeah...I got the "there's a new release" button, and now the upgrade tool is downloading packages...taking forever...
<james__> Where's the Ubuntu tsk mgr?
<supergimp> this is kubuntu?
<james__> yes
<supergimp> go ask in kubuntu
<james__> It is
<james__> "#kubuntu"
<supergimp> lol ubuntu
<james__> x.x; shhhhhhh
<supergimp> look in your start menu
<supergimp> its around there somewere
<tilde> sg -- thanks...can I just kill the upgrade while it's in the download phase without worrying?
<mrdlouisd> i got ahold of some icons i really like, how do you go about making a folder for them and installing them?
<mrdlouisd> tutorials are fine i dont know where to find them
<seraph> hi all
<seraph> I upgraded to Feisty and now I can't mount any USB drives
<seraph> I've tried all four of my drives and none work
<fadingblack> Hey Everyone i'm pretty new to linux and i recently started using beryl, but for some reason my Desktop cube stopped working. I have tried to Change the settings through the manager but They have no effect...Help?
<seraph> I searched through the bug db and found someting that applied to the beta but it wasn't resolved...
<seraph> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<seraph> that's the bug
<seraph> anyone know of a workaround for this?
<blenheim> My Feisty Fawn don't like to communicate with sata2 systems... Where's the problem?
<seraph> it really does seem like a critical bug
<chemicalvamp_> anybody know what would cause my computer to just freeze up?
<seraph> chemicalvamp_: could be any number ofthings
<seraph> power supply failing, overheating, hardware failing
<seraph> etc.
<seraph> bad RAM
<fadingblack> any solutions to my cube crisis?
<blenheim> depens on what are you doing when freezes
<blenheim> so many questions and no answers :)
<chemicalvamp_> blenheim chatting on gaim + reading www.bash.org + listening to amarok
<chemicalvamp_> + downloading on amule
<blenheim> can you see your temps from mboard and processor?
<chemicalvamp_> huh?
<blenheim> What kind of hardware you have in your case?
<blenheim> and which power supply
<chemicalvamp_> laptop
<blenheim> ok
<blenheim> well, makes things interesting :P
<fadingblack> although i've changed my settings to reset my cube it wont even let me unfold it...it's almost as if it doesnt exist
<chemicalvamp_> its new to me.. i dont know why its doing it..
<chemicalvamp_> once after a crash i logged in under 640x480@60
<blenheim> I've put my guess to faulty power supply
<nonuda> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<chemicalvamp_> had to reconfigure xorg.conf, but i guess it didnt help
<supergimp> anyone use guard dog firewall & play games help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423612
<chemicalvamp_> this laptop is brand new, with battery
<fadingblack> sometime's you can get factory defect cords
<fadingblack> it's quite common
<chemicalvamp_> my battery is full.. how could it be the cord
<fadingblack> what does it do when it crashes? does it just shut off, or do you get the blue screen?
<chemicalvamp_> and if it was power related wouldnt it power off completely?
<chemicalvamp_> it feezes my screen
<chemicalvamp_> and music.. broken record effect
<fadingblack> how much memory do you have on your hard drive remaining
<fadingblack> space**
<chemicalvamp_> 62.1gb
<fadingblack> remaining?
<chemicalvamp_> yup free
<fadingblack> wow
<fadingblack> What's the model
<chemicalvamp_> of hdd?
<fadingblack> no of the notebook
<chemicalvamp_> gateway mx6426
<chemicalvamp_> 80gb total
<fadingblack> what version of linux are you running?
<chemicalvamp_> edgy all updates
<FireTalon> anyone know of any apps for linux that show a directory of online tv stations then let you watch them?
<fadingblack> sorry what distribution?
<fadingblack> oh ok
<chemicalvamp_> edgy 6.10
<fadingblack> Hmm...
<chemicalvamp_> wonder if i remade my kernel if it would help?
<chemicalvamp_> i still use the generic one
<fadingblack> probably not
<fadingblack> i think it's a hardware problem not a software
<chemicalvamp_> never had a problem before
<fakepatriot> the only thing i can think of is that maybe you haven't installed the drivers for your graphics card
<chemicalvamp_> i remember seeing "ERROR" in updates.. but sudo apt-get -f install didnt do anything
<fadingblack> did you recently install Java?
<chemicalvamp> yes for azureus client, but it never would load for me, so i uninstalled it
<dxdt> how is Kubuntu Fiesty does it have stuff like the codec installer and things available?
<chemicalvamp> i bet i still have packages left over from not doing auo-remove
<dxdt> I guess my real question  is, in my experience Ubuntu is usually more polished than Kubuntu and I'm wondering if that is still the case
<chemicalvamp> dxdt play an mp3 on amerok and it installs the codec.. that what you mean>
<dxdt> I guess like I've said, I've often found Ubuntu slightly more refined than Kubuntu and I was wondering if it was still the case.  Video codecs will now be autodownloaded by the new codec installing thing they keep advertising ins screenshots of gnome, but does it work that way in Kubuntu as well?
<FireTalon> yes, it does
<david_> I noticed the installation of Ubuntu worked out of the box much more cleanly than Kubunty.... And that's sad because I like KDE better
<FireTalon> hmm
<FireTalon> this install of kubuntu worked better than the install of ubuntu I did before it
<supergimp> im eating a can of creamcheese icing mmmmm
<david_> heh... I guess we all have our differing experiences... lol
<chemicalvamp> nobodies box is the same :)
<seraph> kubuntu has been flawless except for this USB thing
<seraph> nad yes
<chemicalvamp> lol if were talking feisty your foregtting about the wireless bugs
<seraph> ubuntu will always be more refined than kubuntu
<seraph> chemicalvamp: eh?
<supergimp> cervicalclamp?
<chemicalvamp> seraph many many many people including myself are having varying wireless problems
<chemicalvamp> lol
<seraph> oh
<forty5> yeah don't like my wireless card on my laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> if I have more than 10 windows in irssi, how can i quickly move to window 11
<Admiral_Chicago> without doing /win 11
<seraph> q
<seraph> alt+q
<seraph> and so on
<Admiral_Chicago> sepeck: can you explain how to go to 12?
<Admiral_Chicago> qwerty?
<crimsun> +w
<crimsun> yes, for qwerty
<crimsun> it's a bit more obtuse for alternate keymaps
<Admiral_Chicago> so I'll hack it for dvorak i suppose
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks daniel, seraph
<seraph> :)
<dxdt> david_, yeah, that's been my problem too.  I like KDE better, and right now I'm an ubuntu user who apt-get installed kubuntu (edgy)  and I'm just trying to make the decision of whether to go straight Kubuntu or Ubuntu with Feisty.
<dxdt> Personally I get the feeling as I use KDE that it is like for linux grownups
<epimeth> hrm... how do I configure my ipod mountingness?
<epimeth> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<epimeth> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<dxdt> it seems to have more info and things available.  One thing for example is that the wireless manager, when you hover your mouse of an ap, will display way more info than the other gnome one and stuff like that
<Maxtehmantus> Why does the graphical installer not show me my partitions on sdb?
<MrWGW> is there a way to automagically enable 3D effects with Kubuntu Feisty?
<MrWGW> to the same degree that's possible in regular Ubuntu
<Maxtehmantus> Anyone?
<MrWGW> what was your question Max?
<supergimp> 3D works for intel chips out of the box, that all i know
<MrWGW> yes, I know, it works fine in Ubuntu
<MrWGW> I'm just trying to figure out -how to turn it on-
<MrWGW> in Ubuntu, it was straightforward
<MrWGW> in Kubuntu though I'd really like to use it, as I prefer KDE
<Jucato> MrWGW: there's no one-click app to enable Compiz on Kubuntu
<Jucato> at least none yet
<Ash-Fox> 3D works for my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY graphic card out of the box.
<MrWGW> ah well
<MrWGW> is there a CLI instruction?
<Jucato> MrWGW: you'll have to check with #ubuntu-effects
<MrWGW> on Freenode or ubuntu IRC?
<tonyyarusso> those are the same thing
<MrWGW> err nvm
<Jucato> MrWGW: same banana
<Jucato> ubuntu irc (as of now) is freenode
<Jucato> hi tonyyarusso :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: servers are not bananas...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol
<tonyyarusso> hey Jucato - this is me pretending to know beans about KDE (I don't)
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: I installed OpenBSD on a banana once.
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> homework
<epimeth> Jucato: long time no see!
<epimeth> what up?
<Maxtehmantus> MrWGW: I just downloaded the kubuntu LiveCD, and am trying to install it onto the hard drive. I can not see my partitions from sdb2 though.
<Jucato> epimeth: sky's still up, fortunately :)
<Maxtehmantus> Which is where my swap drive, home drive, and space for the installation is.
<epimeth> Jucato: why do I insist on using idiomatic expressions around geeks?
<epimeth> Jucato: don't answer that
<Jucato> :P
<epimeth> Jucato: how do I get my ipod to mount onto /media/ipod ?
<epimeth> right now its on /media/FRED (FRED is its name)
<Jucato> epimeth: ah I'm not sure how that is determined... sorry
<Jucato> I don't even have an iPod... :D
<Jucato> (and that makes me a bit happy :P)
<Maxtehmantus> epimeth: You could do it manually.
<epimeth> Jucato: say it aint so!!!
<epimeth> Maxtehmantus: yeeees?
<Maxtehmantus> As root: mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod
<Maxtehmantus> Or replace sdb2 with whatever device it is.
<Jucato> you could probably set it manually in fstab
<Jucato> that is, if it uses the same /dev
<Jucato> that is, if it uses the same /dev always
<Maxtehmantus> Yes, and that would still require you to enter it manually to mount.
<Maxtehmantus> And you'd need to umount it before removing.
<Maxtehmantus> Otherwise it has issues, and you can't plug it in again without rebooting.
<epimeth> when i plugged it in I got some sort of a device manager... how can I get back to it?
<Maxtehmantus> Gonna try swapping master with slave.. Might help.
<Maxtehmantus> Not sure, havn't used kubuntu yet. Not sure of all the features, only the base Linux kernel. :P
<epimeth> Jucato: you know maybe?
<Jucato> you don't get the popup anymore when you plug it in?
<epimeth> I didn't try...
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I'd like to know how to get to it anyway :-)
<Jucato> hm.. device manager... the one for amarok or the one for kde which asks you if you want to open, play or do nothing
<Jucato> I think they're triggered by mounting, not sure how to bring them up manuallyh
<Jucato> I have no portable media player either :P
<Jucato> except for my phone :D
<epimeth> how is that possible???
<Jucato> easy: I'm not a media person :)
<Jucato> or rather, not an audio person
<epimeth> you think you're too cool for school, dontcha?
<Jucato> and the only music I listen to are those that I can't understand the lyrics of. :)
<epimeth> c'mon... everybody needs some music in their life!
<epimeth> like what?
<kraut> moin
<Alarm> goodmorning . is it possible to tell me the settings that are written in the "System Settings" entry in the Kmenu ? its like a directory with its subcategories, and not just a shortcut
<toyd_> Friends
<epimeth> Alarm: I'm not sure I understand the question.... they are all there....
<toyd_> friends
<Alarm> epimeth,  i did something in my Kmenu. and now the shortcut instead of a shortcut where u press on it and opens a window. its a category , like "Internet" , with its subcategories, look and feel, personal, administration , services and so on. got it ? :)
<Maxtehmantus> Still doesn't seem to work.
<Maxtehmantus> Doesn't seem to be able to retrieve info on the hard disk.
<epimeth> Alarm: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<toyd_> how can i make kubuntu look like mac?
<Maxtehmantus> qtparted says "Critical error during ped_disk_new!"
<Maxtehmantus> But I can mount my existing ext3 partitions.
<epimeth> Maxtehmantus: you sure its not just a different device than you are used to?  I know my disks were switched inexplicably from hdc to sdb
<Alarm> epimeth, doesnt seem to work. is there any path or something else listed ?
<epimeth> toyd_: good god why would you want to?
<toyd_> Maxtehmantus: use a restore point
<Maxtehmantus> I know it's the drive I'm thinking of.
<Alarm> or terminal options
<Maxtehmantus> toyd_ I'm trying to install kubuntu :P
<toyd_> oh
<Maxtehmantus> Used Gentoo before, few things I couldn't get working though.
<toyd_> isnt this for xp
<Maxtehmantus> #kubuntu :P
<toyd_> i know
<epimeth> Alarm: sorry man... thats all that appears in Command... try checking the "Enable launch feedback" checkbox
<Jucato> Alarm: what are you trying to do? change the ordering of the System Menu entries in K Menu?
<toyd_> me kid lots
<toyd_> i am retarted
<toyd_> so how do change please
<Alarm> Jucato,  goodmorning. no.  i did something in my Kmenu. and now the shortcut instead of a shortcut where u press on it and opens a window. its a category , like "Internet" , with its subcategories, look and feel, personal, administration , services and so on
<Maxtehmantus> I know it's the correct drive, as I can mount my /usr /tmp /storage that I used on Gentoo.
<Alarm> wait , iwill make a snapshot
<toyd_> nalioth:
<toyd_> help me
<Maxtehmantus> And it automounted the swap drive I used.
<Jucato> Alarm: you didn't change anything, you just added as special menu to the kmenu
<Alarm> well and i cant change that anymore :)
<Jucato> right-click on kicker (KDE panel), Configure Panel -> Menus -> uncheck [ ]  System Menu from the list
<Alarm> it is uncheckd...
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> ok screenshot
<toyd_> how do i open a new server tab in konversation ctrl+t isnt working
<Alarm> hold on. cause its kind of difficult . the menu dissapears when i try to snapshot :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Alarm: timed screenshot
<Maxtehmantus> toyd_ Just File > Quick connect
<Maxtehmantus> It doesn't override your current connection.
<Jucato> Alarm: set a delay when taking the snapshot
<Alarm> yes saw it, i did that, i am uploadint it
<Maxtehmantus> Is there some terminal based installer?
<Maxtehmantus> I don't really like the GUI one. Doesn't seem to work.
<Jucato> Maxtehmantus: installer for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !alternate | Maxtehmantus
<ubotu> Maxtehmantus: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Maxtehmantus> Always have problems with GUI installers for Linux, but the terminal ones work fine.
<Alarm> here it is: www.geocities.com/stefschreck/snapshot2.png
<Alarm> sorry for its size.
* Jucato waits
<Alarm> waits for what ? :)
<Jucato> for it to load
<Jucato> seems like my connection is slow today :(
<Alarm> wait i will resize it
<forty5> time to get a new hd tommarow owell goodnight all
<Jucato> Alarm: nvm, saw it
<Alarm> oh ok
<Jucato> wow that's the first time I've ever seent hat
<Alarm> ehehe me too
<Alarm> the point is i cant remember changing something
<Jucato> Alarm: can you try this command: kdcop kicker kicker restart
<Alarm> else i would do the steps backwords
<Alarm> on console ?
<epimeth> no fair!  I want cedega!
<Jucato> crazy, if you ask me... but a bit useful
<Jucato> Alarm: Alt+F2 would be fine
<epimeth> and whats that cool thing on the right?
<Alarm> epimeth,  buy it
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> seriously
<Jucato> superkaramba
<Alarm> Jucato, nothing seems to appear
<Jucato> epimeth: either buy it or use cedega cvs, which is free iirc
<Jucato> Alarm: nothing appears where?
<Alarm> buying it its worth. its just a few dollars
<Alarm> well with  kdcop kicker kicker restart
<epimeth> cedega cvs is free?
<Jucato> Alt+F2 should bring up the run command dialog box
<epimeth> no way!
<Jucato> Alarm: ah. yeah nothing will appear. it just restarts kicker :)
<Alarm> i did
<Alarm> well, it didnt change anything
<Jucato> well, cedega is worth it if you know that the app you are trying to run will really run on it
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ kdcop kicker kicker restart
<Alarm> kdcop: Unexpected argument 'kicker'.
<Jucato> oh frack sorry
<Jucato> dcop kicker kicker restart
* Jucato is embarrassed
<Alarm> ok, did it
<Alarm> the tastkbar disappeared for a second
<Alarm> but the menu is still the same
<Alarm> i also restarted the machine but this didnt change anything
<Alarm> Jucato, if i would create a new entry of  the System Settings , wouldnt it work ?
<livenicely> hello
<Alarm> i just dont know the entries of that shortcut in the kmenu
<Jucato> Alarm: not really sure, but maybe...try editing the menu
<livenicely> can kubuntu 7.04 play mp3 without extra installation
<Alarm> well in the edit , its as u see just like a folder
<Jucato> livenicely: nope. not built-in. but you can easily install it
<Alarm> now command options or something
<livenicely> i can hear sound with .dat or vcd when i play it in kaffeine
<livenicely> *cant
<epimeth> soooo... how do I unmount the ipod??
<Alarm> epimeth,  isnt there any unmount when right clicking on it ? doesnt it unmount it automatically when u unplug it ?
<Jucato> right-click -> Safely Remove?
<Jucato> livenicely: install the package named libxine-extracodecs
<Alarm> ok,  lets go on my other question i will load the live cd and check the settings about it :)
<epimeth> Alarm: I'd rather not just unplug it....
<epimeth> wtf is lrm???
<Jucato> Alarm: in the first place, it shouldn't be a folder in the K Menu. it should be an app: systemsettings (filename)
<Alarm> okie
<Alarm> thank you :)
<Alarm> Jucato,  look this
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ systemsettings
<Alarm> The program 'systemsettings' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> did you uninstall it or something?
<Jucato> the package name is kde-systemsettings
<Alarm> honestly i cant remember uninstalling it. i uninistalled some internet unwanted apps, but surely nothing from settings
<Alarm> yes, u are right
<Alarm> should i install it , or thats not what we want
<epimeth> Jucato: I tried the unplug/plug in thing.... the popup didn't appear?
<Jucato> Alarm: try installing it
<Jucato> epimeth: hm... not really sure what's happening there
<GuHHH> need some help, i can load my xserver but i cant run the ubuntu but only on recovery mode, because the screen goes black when ubuntu logo must appears, how do i edit the options to donot load the graphical interface on loading or how i edit the graphic options?
<Alarm> Jucato,  ok, that was it...
<Alarm> fixed.
<Jucato> great
<Alarm> dont ask me how or why, but the applications wasnt installed
<Jucato> I won't ask you how or why. Though I'm gonna presume you were on crack when that happened :P
<epimeth> Jucato: and you don't know how to get to that device manager thing?
<Alarm> hehehe :)
<GuHHH> no one?
<Jucato> epimeth: you are correct in guessing that
<Alarm> GuHHH,  startx ?
<GuHHH> i can run xserver
<GuHHH> because i reconfigured it
<GuHHH> but i cant still load my ubuntu execpt by recovery mode than startx :)
<Alarm> could it be a xorg or gdm issue ?
<GuHHH> and the keyboard just starts to blink the lights and do not works anymore
<Jucato> an #ubuntu issue?
<Alarm> have u tried to restore an old xorg.conf file back ?
<GuHHH> it only happens with ubuntu, because it tries to load the logo and sh...
<Jucato> GuHHH: what was the last thing you did before reconfiguring your X server?
<GuHHH> if i do that i cant run xserver :)
<GuHHH> nothing...
<GuHHH> just installed my system :)
<Jucato> hm...
<GuHHH> my xserver only works after i reconfigure it, even on debian...
<GuHHH> so it was the first thing i did
<livenicely> how i can use my zcyber genie ultra capture card with kubuntu 6.10
<Doctor_Nick> how do i stop vertical tearing in videos and games and such
<epimeth> okaaay... I think it might be a gui editor for mtab... you wouldn't happen to know anything about that maybe?
<Alarm> something else. ok i can live without it actually. but how can i change the way menus on a window or the buttons look like , at the moment they look like this: http://www.geocities.com/stefschreck/snapshot1.png , i changed everything from style , as also from window decoration, but it doesnt seem to be there. the buttons or menus seem to look so "massive" .
<epimeth> aaaand here's an interesting one... when I plug it in to one usb plug it appears as an ipod and I can right click "remove safely"... in the second its just a folder
<Alarm> usb1 and usb2 maybe ? although this shouldnt make a difference
<epimeth> Alarm: nope... all usb2
<epimeth> actually, now its appearing as a folder no matter what
<Alarm> happens sometimes the same with my external. but i still can work well with it
<Alarm> or when i unplug it , the folder remains till the next reboot
<supergimp> yo der is a usb bug with laptops eh
<supergimp> from dis article http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17759/Ubuntu-With-Great-Power-Comes-Great-Responsibility/
<supergimp> jus saying jus saying
<solemnwarning> Is there a guide to upgrading etch to 7.04?
<supergimp> yes there is but im not looking for it :0
<Dimanish> solemnwarning: ypu want tp upgrade debian etch to kubuntu 7.04? :-0
<epimeth> !pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !automouint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automouint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !auto-mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> arrrrrggggggggg
<mefisto__> is realplayer in any of the feisty repos?
<Ilokaasu> epimeth: man mount ?
<supergimp> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<epimeth> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<epimeth> finally!  cheers :-)
<epimeth> nope.... wasn't it
<supergimp> ?
<epimeth> supergimp: when I plugged in my ipod the first time some program popped up which allowed me to edit removable devices... you wouldn't happen to know what that program is, would you?
<tmske> I have a linux question, but maybe somebody here knows what to do, I have accedentaly overwritten a folder with a file (stupid gtk dialog), does somebody know how to recover?
<dragunov_> ciao
<dragunov_> ciao a tutti
* faeya is sooooo lost...
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to fix the vertical retrace problem with the ati drivers?
<nu-> anyone here know how do to syntax hiliting on nano?
<tonyyarusso> nu-: yeah, it's all in your /etc/nanorc and ~/.nanorc, which reference things in /usr/share (which you can configure-just play with it)
<tuco> I need help to make sure I configure the ATI drivers properly. Yesterday I installed them through Adept but then I couldn't log back in as I was stuck in the boot menu...
<nu-> tonyyarusso: thanks
<epimeth> okay.... I'm going nuts... google is useless.... <shout>why is the ipod automounting as /media/name of ipod???? where is the automount settings???</shout>
<epimeth> it took all of my self controll not to hold down shift...
<epimeth> amazing how when I get angry I need to capslock
<tuco> any help with my ATI drivers please?
<GuHHH> tuco: what exactly:
<GuHHH> tuco: what exactly?
<GuHHH> anyone knows if is it possible to run beryl with fglrx drivers?
<tuco> Thank you GuHHH. I have downloaded and install the ATI drivers from Adept.
<GuHHH> tuco: which one? fglrx?
<tuco> I need help to configure them so I can have my 1280x800 resolution displayed normally for my alptop
<tuco> yes
<GuHHH> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GuHHH> tuco: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tuco> in the terminal yes?
<GuHHH> when it asks for the driver, put it: fglrx
<GuHHH> yes
<tuco> and after that
<GuHHH> tuco: and then add the resolutions you want
<tuco> it said that: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<GuHHH> tuco then press ctrl-alt-backspace and after that, startx, it must work :)
<GuHHH> tuco put sudo before the command, always when it asks for root
<tuco> ah yes true dumb me :-)
<GuHHH> tuco or just do sudo passwd root and set a password for root :)
<xjkx> what jvm comes on kubuntu?
<Maxtehmantus> Can anyone help me with getting this LiveCD to use one of my secondary HDDs correctly?
<GuHHH> does anyone knows if is it possible to run beryl with fglrx driver?
<tuco> Woooow I am lost GuHHH.
<Maxtehmantus> I can mount partitions from it, but can't manage them, which I need to do for install.
<epimeth> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<GuHHH> tuco tell me ...
<Maxtehmantus> epimeth: I think it's the kernel.
<epimeth> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<epimeth> Maxtehmantus: what is?
<tuco> Can I paste somewhere so you can see?
<Jucato> !paste | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> isn't there some sort of partitioning software installed by default???
<epimeth> !QTParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxtehmantus> When I try listing the partitions of this drive in QTParted, it gives me an error.
<Maxtehmantus> Yes, QTParted is on the LiveCD
<GuHHH> tuco: do that ubotu said :D
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17742/ Thank you
<Maxtehmantus> It's not the program.
<Maxtehmantus> It's the kernel.
<Maxtehmantus> "Critical error during ped_disk_new!"
<Maxtehmantus> The install program can't do it either, and I doubt that relies on QTParted.
<epimeth> Maxtehmantus: I'm wondering for myself... not you :-)
<epimeth> its not installed by default
<epimeth> grrrr
<Maxtehmantus> It is on this LiveCD. :S
<GuHHH> tuco: its dpkg-reconfigure do not use space
<Maxtehmantus> Is it possible to prevent it from automounting my swap drive? I think it might be why.
<tuco> Oh
<epimeth> Maxtehmantus: actually... I think you are wrong... qtparted isn't showing me any partitions at all
<Maxtehmantus> It's showing me correct partitions on one of my HDDs.
<tuco> so that should be sudo-dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Maxtehmantus> sda, doesn't work with sdb though.
<Maxtehmantus> Same with the kubuntu installer.
<Maxtehmantus> (GUI)
<GuHHH> tuco: no, no...
<_4strO> hi there
<tuco> Aie aie aie
<_4strO> ;p
<GuHHH> tuco: do this, please... type "sudo passwd root" without quotes and choose a password for root
<tuco> done :-)
<GuHHH> tuco okay, now type "su" and put your password if asked
<tuco> done :-)
<epimeth> waaaittttt.... why????
<epimeth> sudo -i
<epimeth> all you need
<epimeth> you really really don't need to enable the root user
<GuHHH> tuco: now that: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<epimeth> oh well... too late
<epimeth> :-)
<tuco> wow a big grey window appeared now
<GuHHH> what it says? hehe
<hatter> how do i disable the power manager ?  each time the system boots i get a kde crash handler
<tuco> the title is Configuring xserver-xorg
<GuHHH> hatter: -noapic on command line
<nu-> tonyyarusso: didn't work
<tonyyarusso> nu-: which part?
<GuHHH> hatter: -noapic on boot command line
<GuHHH> tuco: does it asks for something? :P
<nu-> tonyyarusso: hiliting
<hatter> GuHHH: thx, this goes where ?  some startup script ?
<tuco> this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17743/
<tonyyarusso> nu-: which syntax are you trying to use?
<tonyyarusso> nu-: try copying /etc/nanorc to ~/.nanorc
<GuHHH> hatter: on grub or lilo
<nu-> tonyyarusso: python, and i did. inside ~/,nanorc i copied python.nanorc into it
<tonyyarusso> nu-: I unfortunately desparately need to go to bed - if you don't figure it out perhaps I could help you another time?
<hatter> guhhh: ok, thx :)
<tonyyarusso> nu-: easier to just source them in
<tuco> what should I do GuHHH?
<nu-> tonyyarusso: alright. ill keep trying. thanks
<GuHHH> tuco: choose fglrx
<tuco> it is not showing up there
<tuco> this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17743/
<GuHHH> tuco: it must or u didnt installed it :P, try scroll down
<tonyyarusso> nu-: this might help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17744/
<Maxtehmantus> GParted has the same problem as qtparted and the installer.
<tuco> ahhhhhhhhhhhh yes
<Maxtehmantus> Wonder if I can fit a backup of sdb2 on my portable hdd.
<tuco> I need to provide with a name myself now or do I use the one saying Generic video card?
<tuco> it is an X1400 Ati Radeon
<weiminji> I cannot surf  the internet!
<GuHHH> tuco no matter, anything will work :D
<tuco> Ok
<GuHHH> tuco: framebuffer can be off, u can auto detect the keyboard layout
<tuco> It is asking me the amount of memory now?
<cathy> hey ppl; having a problem with getting an irc module i just compiled to load...how do I force it?
<GuHHH> tuco: mouse settings can be /input/mice ... emulate 3 buttons...yes
<GuHHH> tuco: just type enter
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17745/
<cathy> sorry: lirc module i just built -- not irc
<tuco> so I say no to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17745/
<GuHHH> tuco: just enter
<tuco> sorry this  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<GuHHH> tuco: can say no
<tuco> Keyboard variant?
<GuHHH> tuco: just enter
<tuco> keyboard options?
<cathy> anyone installed mythtv/lirc into feisty yet? having a problem
<GuHHH> tuco: enter again :P
<tuco> Mouse port?
<GuHHH> tuco: whats the one highlighted?
<tuco>  /dev/ input/ mice
<nu-> anyone know how to enable syntax hiliting with nano?
<cathy> i following the howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty#head-350a6e652d6cce60c78f4f754031dd597cca3d78 and dmesg definitely says the i2c module isn loading, how do i force it to load?
<tuco> it should be that one GuHHH right?
<GuHHH> tuco: yes, go ahead :)
<tuco> Mouse protocol?
<tuco> ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<GuHHH> tuco: the first one
<GuHHH> tuco: imPs/2
<GuHHH> beryl ppl just doenst help :(
<tuco> X.org modeules that should be loaded by default?
<GuHHH> tuco: press enter again :)
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17746/
<GuHHH> tuco: just go ok
<Maxtehmantus> Wtf? GParted shows sdb2 as being empty.
<tuco> Write default Files section to configuration file?
<GuHHH> tuco: yes
<tuco> all done
<tuco> ctrl-alt backspace now?
<GuHHH> tuco: before taht
<GuHHH> tuco: before that, try aticonfig --initial
<insmod> 7.04 still can't shut down an acer lol
<tuco> Found fglrx primary device section
<GuHHH> tuco: then ctrl-alt-backspace and startx :)
<tuco> Nothing to do, terminating.
<GuHHH> tuco, okay, thats right
<tuco> It hasn't change the resolution GuHHH! :-(
<GuHHH> tuco: did u choose your resolution when it asked for?
<tuco> yes 1280x800
<tuco> shall I do it again?
<tuco> still 1024x768 arghhhh
<hatter> hmmm, why do the ide devices show up as /dev/sda ?
<GuHHH> tuco, no...
<GuHHH> tuco: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tuco> in terminal?
<GuHHH> tuco: yes, then press ctrl-w and type Screen
<hatter> do we still use fstab ?  /dev/hda1 is commented out
<GuHHH> tuco: tell me what says on "DefaultDepth"
<Jucato> hatter: yes we use fstab
<tuco> ctrl-w and tyoe screen at the same time or after?
<Jucato> hatter: /dev lines are commented out because we use their corresponding UUID's (which are not commented out below the /dev lines)
<Jucato> !uuid | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hatter> jucato: this is for udev ?
<GuHHH> tuco: after, when u press ctrl-w it will ask for a word to find on the text, type Screen :)
<hatter> ubotu, jucato: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato: thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GuHHH> lol
<tuco> done :-)
<GuHHH> hatter: ubotu is a bot :D
<hatter> lol
<GuHHH> tuco: tell me what is says on DefaultDepth
<Jucato> !thanks | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tuco> 24
<tuco> Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<GuHHH> tuco: okay, no go in the SubSection where it says 24
<tuco> yes
<GuHHH> tuco: okay, no go in the SubSection where it says Depth 24
<hatter> Thanks Mr Bot !  (or are you a girl ?)
<tuco> DEfault Depth?
<GuHHH> tuco: okay, no go in the SubSection where it says Depth 24, put there the resolution you want "1280x1024", and remove the other ones
<hatter> jucato:  blkid is only showing the mounted devices ?
<tuco> modes you mean?
<Maxtehmantus> Lol. I just added a "1280x1024" before all "1024x768" on my other distrib.
<_4strO> GuHHH: not necessary to remove the others
<Maxtehmantus> And it used 1280x1024 by default.
<GuHHH> _4strO: ...
<hatter> i want to add a new partition to fstab, /dev/sdb1
<icecruncher> how can you make a shrourtcut execute as sudo? The command  should be something like sudo "sh /file"
<Jucato> hatter: no. it shows all partitions
<tuco> GuHHH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17748/
<icecruncher> *shortcut
<Jucato> hatter: have you tried using System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks & Filesystems?
<GuHHH> tuco: are u sure u had configured the dpkg-reconfigure to the end? :P it asked you for monitor configuration?
<hatter> jucato: oh, people use the graphical environment ?
<tuco> I think I did yes GuHHH
<hatter> (which of course I am right now)
<tuco> or maybe not...confused now!
<Jucato> hatter: if you want to. it automatically detects the UUID for you
<Jucato> (at least on Feisty)
<GuHHH> tuco: go down to where it says SubSection "Display" and under it, Depth 24
<tuco> above it you mean :-)?
<GuHHH> no, under
<tuco> There are two SubSection Display
<GuHHH> tuco: its the last SubSection on Screen Section
<tuco> OK
<GuHHH> tuco: if the default Depth is 24 then must be a Depth 24 subsection :P
<tuco> the one with the modes
<GuHHH> tuco: then on modes, put "1280x1024" and remove the others resolutions
<tuco> my laptop goes up to 1280x800 only :-)
<hatter> ok, disks & filesystems added the line to fstab as per usual, without the UUID
<GuHHH> tuco: put there whatever you preffer
<GuHHH> tuco: just remove the others...
<GuHHH> tuco: just a minute
<tuco> yes
<GuHHH> tuco: hi
<epimeth> I forgot the web development package?
<tuco> Yo
<ExpositionOfEvil> hey
<ayjamob> Hey. When i start program in kubuntu, i dont see them, egz. Amarok. But when i restart a computer, i see them in the traybar.
<epimeth> Quan something
<ExpositionOfEvil> does anyone know any proxies for xchat?
<ian__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2538114
<tuco> this is what I have now GuHHH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17750/
<GuHHH> tuco:
<GuHHH>    SubSection "Display"
<GuHHH>                 Depth           1
<GuHHH>                 Mode        "1280x800"
<GuHHH> should be this:
<GuHHH>   SubSection "Display"
<GuHHH>                 Depth           24
<GuHHH>                 Mode        "1280x800"
<tuco> ok done :-)
<GuHHH> tuco: just replace Depth 1 for 24
<GuHHH> tuco: now ctrl-alt-backspace and startx :D
<ExpositionOfEvil> Mode             "1280x1024" "1280x800"
<tuco> If I leave 1280x1024 can I use an external screen?
<_4strO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<icecruncher> anyone?
<tuco> a 19 icnch which supports 1280x1024
<GuHHH> oh, sorry for the 3 lines flood :)
<_4strO> tuco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17751/
<ExpositionOfEvil> does anyone know any proxies for xchat?
<_4strO> tuco: yours will be the same expect the resoltion
<_4strO> except*
<GuHHH> tuco:  dont do that what _4strO says :)
<_4strO> :p
<GuHHH> tuco: u will mess everything we have done
<tuco> Hey guys you want me to go crazy...I already did with the wireless on Fesity :-)
<_4strO> GuHHH: think he as two subsection with depth 24 ...
<tuco> Feisty sorry!
<tuco> No I leave it as it is GuHHH :-)
<icecruncher> is it possible to sudo password command?
<tuco> Do I save or not before ctrl-alt backspace?
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: yes, sudo passwd
<GuHHH> tuco: please, paste ur xorg.conf just for caution :)
<_4strO> ;)
<GuHHH> tuco: save it.
<tuco> you too are brothers no! :-)
<icecruncher> _StefanS_: so i could write this in a desktop shortcut "sudo password command"?
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone know a good proxy?
<_4strO> tuco: paste the entire section "Screen"
<ExpositionOfEvil> =(
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: you would need to use kdesu then
<icecruncher> ahh
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: does the same, but provides af gui for it :D
<icecruncher> thanks
<_StefanS_> af/a
<tuco> Voila: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17752/
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: np :D
<dromer> can someone help me get this irssi-script to work? http://www.irssi.org/scripts/html/amaroknp.pl.html  it's for nowplaying of Amarok, but irssi and amarok are on two different pc's, the script needs the "dcop" of amarok to work, but I don't know how I can make it access it over the network
<ayjamob> Hey. When i start program in kubuntu, i dont see them, egz. Amarok. But when i restart a computer, i see them in the traybar.
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone know a good proxy?
<GuHHH> tuco:  SubSection "Display" is alone in the end of file:
<GuHHH> tuco:  SubSection "Display" is alone in the end of file?
<tuco> Ah!
<tuco> So what should I do then :-) ?
<_4strO> ayjamob: when you start amarok you will see it in the traybar :p (no need to reboot)
<ayjamob> but i don't see them
<GuHHH> tuco paste the entire Section "Screen" until you see EndSection
<ayjamob> and not only amarok. and not always programs hiding..
<tuco> I did no?
<pingveno> I'm trying to get my right Alt key on a ThinkPad to map to the Win/Super key. How would I do that?
<GuHHH> tuco: if u did, u messed the entire xorg.conf, lol
<pingveno> ThinkPads, of course, don't have a Win key
<icecruncher> _StefanS_: how do i bypass the password box, i don't want it.
<icecruncher> lol
<ayjamob> program are in process but not in panel or traybar, only on restart i see them
<_StefanS_> well you dont ;)
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17755/
<ademan> anyone willing to tell me their success/failure rate resizing ext3 partitions with (g|q)parted?
<GuHHH> tuco fullscreen the terminal and copy the entire section
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: you cant really bypass the dialog, because thats why you use it :)
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: it is supposed to popup
<icecruncher> :)
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: bah :P
<llutz> icecruncher: you _can_ configure sudo that way no password is needed, but you won't want that! :)
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17756/
<tuco> I never pasted so much in my life geeez!
<GuHHH> lol
<GuHHH> tuco: is that the end of ur file?
<_StefanS_> pingveno: you can remap the keyboard you using some commandline stuff. But I think you need to go into the KHotkeys control panel to figure it graphically
<_StefanS_> llutz: just my point ;)
<tuco> silly me!
<_4strO> GuHHH: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be easyer
<GuHHH> tuco: send me ur xorg.conf and i will edit it
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17757/
<pingveno> _StefanS_: How would I go about finding that?
<icecruncher> _StefanS_: i get the following
<icecruncher> KDEInit could not launch 'Kdesu'.:
<icecruncher> Could not find 'Kdesu' executable.
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: case sensitive.. your on unix
<tuco> I can see the error now...aie aie aie
<icecruncher> oops
<_StefanS_> pingveno: well I was trying to remember because I actually remapped my keyboard once
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: take your glasses, and polish them ;D
<pingveno> _StefanS_: I tried running khotkeys on the command line, but there was an error
<pingveno> "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."
* icecruncher wonders how _StefanS_ that ice has glasses
<_4strO> tuco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17759/ (your file with corrections)
<_StefanS_> icecruncher: bigbrother is watching you.
<icecruncher> hahaha
<tuco> Yes...I didn't see that I could extend the window! pfffffffffff
<GuHHH> tuco: no, no, no...
<_StefanS_> pingveno: maybe you can use this: http://homepage.mac.com/jafingerhut/files/key-remapping.txt
<GuHHH> tuco: dont do anything...
<llutz> pingveno:try using xmodmap
<pingveno> llutz: I tried out xmodmap, but I'm having trouble getting it to work :/
<GuHHH> tuco: wait a minute, dont edit ur file
<tuco> ok
<_StefanS_> pingveno: yea xmodmap .. that was the one
<_StefanS_> pingveno: http://www.microserf.org.uk/weblogs/archives/000193.html
<pingveno> k
<_4strO> GuHHH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17759/ let him put this :p
<tuco> the first line is wrong though, it needs to be Depth 1 I guess!
<pingveno> Ah, perfect
<pingveno> I'll try that out
<_StefanS_> yep should work.
<GuHHH> _4strO: no man.
<_4strO> why ?
<GuHHH> tuco: just remove that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17760/
<tuco> why GuHHH?
<_4strO> ...
<GuHHH> _4strO: because u have it duplicated on ur file
<GuHHH> ops
<_4strO> niet
<GuHHH> tuco: because u have it duplicated on ur file
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone use proxy?
<tuco> it was DEpth 1 originally
<_4strO> just change the one he gave
<tuco> my mistake because I changed it to 24, but there was 24 at the bottom of that line!
<_4strO> tuco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17759/ trust me
<_4strO> :p
<GuHHH> tuco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17761/
<GuHHH> tuco: it must be like that
<pingveno> That's one beautiful interface on xkeycaps
<_4strO> GuHHH: stop that !!!
<GuHHH> _4strO: please, dont mess the whole thing, im doing it the right way, part by part
<tuco> guys...
<GuHHH> tuco: please, do as i told you
<_4strO> GuHHH: on the depth 1 line an "s" is missing at mode
<tuco> I am getting really tired, so just tell me what I need to do to get into 1280x800 pleeeeeeeeease!
<_4strO> tuco: do what you want but know that this one is correct ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17759/
<GuHHH> tuco: okay, ur screen file should be like that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17763/
<_StefanS_> tuco: btw, you should just leave that HorizSync and VertRefresh out of the config file. Thats what I recommend anyways, let X decide what ranges your monitor can handle
<GuHHH> lol
<tuco> Arggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tams> heyya
<GuHHH> tuco: man, im trying to help you, just listen to me... it will work, trust me
<tuco> Ok I do as you say you helped me so far/
<dromer> how can I make an script of one computer have access to the dcop-server of another pc on the network?
<GuHHH> tuco: just make ur screen section looks like that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17763/
<llutz> _StefanS_: why?  most displays offer DDC-data, much better to use them
<GuHHH> _4strO: i know it may work, but im trying to make it fail-safe, copy?
<GuHHH> :)
<_4strO> GuHHH: Modes           "1280x800""
<_4strO> ...
<GuHHH> lol
<_StefanS_> llutz: well you may not have read my sentence fully... I acutally said he should leaven them OUT of the file
<_4strO> and i'm not sure i'ts a giood idea tu put only one resolution
<hatter> hmmm, in gnome there was a desktop network thing that found the windows shares on the network automatically, what is that program in kde ?
<GuHHH> tuco: a second please
<llutz> _StefanS_: ops,sry
<_StefanS_> n
<_StefanS_> np
<_4strO> GuHHH: you will finish by write the same as the one I do
<GuHHH> tuco: here is the correct, i mystyped the other http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17764/
<GuHHH> _4strO: it will force that resolution, simple
<dromer> hatter: don't you mean samba?
<GuHHH> tuco: just make ur screen section like that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17764/
<hatter> yes, the smbclient, in the gnome it was automatic, quite nice
<tuco> Ok I messed up by deleting some stuff in the terminal. Can I restart from scratch?
<dromer> hatter: afaik in DKE it's also automatic ..
<GuHHH> tuco: yes
<_4strO> tuco: you can "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<dromer> hatter: KDE*
<tuco> Ok I close it
<hatter> konqueror just did it, but i had to put the machine name in
<GuHHH> tuco: can u send me ur xorg.conf? :)
<GuHHH> tuco: i can do that for u
<tuco> How can I send it to you GuHHH?
<llutz> tuco: just paste it
<_4strO> lol
<llutz> to paste.ubuntu... off course
<ian__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2538114
<GuHHH> tuco: click on my nick with right button, send file
<_StefanS_> So why arent you guys telling him to use a terminal and the ncurses based interface found in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -a ?
<_StefanS_> He can construct a file from there
<GuHHH> tuco: or try paste the whole file ...
<tuco> It isn't funny Astro. I am a beginner so obviously I ask silly questions!
<GuHHH> tuco: or try paste the whole file ... and we edit it for you
<tuco> Do I do that from the terminal or Kate GuHHH?
<_4strO> tuco: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" is for open your file in a graphical text editor ;)
<Maxtehmantus> Question: How do I make the installer treat a partition as a swap drive?
<Maxtehmantus> Oh, duh.
<Maxtehmantus> Wrong fs.
<hatter> dromer: you are right, the main screen of konqueror finds the smb shares
<Jucato> :/
<_4strO> tuco: i think uit would be easyer for you
<GuHHH> tuco: do as _4strO told and paste it
<dromer> hatter: (Y)
<Jucato> hatter: or smb:/ or remote:/ in Konqueror will also
<dromer> ok, so anybody here with dcop-skills that can help me with my problem? :)
<hatter> jucato: thx
<Maxtehmantus> Also, does kubuntu treat all HDDs as sd*, or just the LiveCD?
<_4strO> Maxtehmantus: all
<hatter> this kubuntu is great :)
<Jucato> dromer: why not ask the question and then we'll find out :)
<Maxtehmantus> Ok.
<GuHHH> tuco: so?
<tuco> GuHHH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17766/
<hatter> think i prefer kde over gnome
<dromer> Jucato: I did two times already ;)
<Maxtehmantus> ^^
<Maxtehmantus> Kde > Gnome
<hatter> agreed
<Maxtehmantus> The devs of KDE should change the default theme though.
<dromer> gnome is ok if your like .. 5
<Jucato> dromer: not everyone will be able to see those 2 times :)
<dromer> Jucato: ok, I'll paste again ;)
<Maxtehmantus> They make people turn away from it because of that. I can't stand the default theme.
<bi0h4z4rd> mornin folks, I've got what could be a quick question, or it may be a little more involved, is there a way to run two LAMP machines with almost instant failover?
<tuco> GuHHH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17766/
<GuHHH> tuco: okay
<tams> Maxtehmantus: any good theme advice?
<dromer> can someone help me get this irssi-script to work?  http://www.irssi.org/scripts/html/amaroknp.pl.html  it's for  nowplaying of Amarok, but irssi and amarok are on two  different pc's, the script needs the "dcop" of amarok to  work, but I don't know how I can make it access it over the  network
<Jucato> Maxtehmantus: default themes are in the area of distros already though. not KDE itself
<Jucato> dromer: ah... quite... unusual :)
<dromer> Jucato: in what way unusual? :P
<GuHHH> tuco: now in the same window that u had make ur copy, erase everything and paste this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17767/) there and save it
<tams> dromer: what about last.fm?
<Maxtehmantus> Then why do distribs always use the same default theme?
<Maxtehmantus> And on the KDE site, the navigation examples are of this theme.
<GuHHH> tuco: or better, save that file as a backup... :)
<Jucato> dromer: dcop over network... unusual for me... so I don't know :(
<GuHHH> tuco: and make this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17767/ your new xorg.conf and save it
<dromer> tams: tried it, but seems very illogiral to send the info first to some server ocrass the world, then back to my pc that's standing right next to it ..
<dromer> Jucato: oh, ok
<tuco> ok done GuHH
<GuHHH> tuco: after u saved it, please, past again
<GuHHH> i mean, *paste
<dromer> tams: using last.fm also has lots of delay, I want my np to reflect what I'm playing _now_
<GuHHH> tuco: did u paste it?
<marnick> hi - i am looking for help with an upgrade problem
<GuHHH> stdin: wheres stdout?
<nbcb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<icecruncher> deleting a directory is like this right? rm -d name
<GuHHH> marnick: be more specfical
<GuHHH> rm -rf name
<hatter> icecruncher: rm -fr name
<stdin> GuHHH: he's out at the moment :p
<nbcb> is samba the only way to share files with windows?
<stdin> !samba | nbcb
<ubotu> nbcb: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<icecruncher> :)
<tuco> You want me to paste what the terminal shows GuHHH?
<GuHHH> stdin: i see, like always
<nbcb> are there other ways?
<hatter> nbcb: no you can mount the smbfs
<stdin> nbcb: ftp, http, ssh ...
<GuHHH> tuco: yes, did u edited as i told and saved it? also did u make a backup of the other file?
<hatter> you can ftp, ssh,
<hatter> winssh works
<marnick> apologies, I submitted a bug Bug 110182 and someone kindly replied but i need a bit more help.
<hatter> oops
<hatter> winscp
<hatter> or tunnelier
<tuco> Yes I did
<GuHHH> marnick whats ur problem exactly? ppl cant help you if u dont help them to understand you
<GuHHH> tuco: paste it to me please
<nbcb> ok for windows to be able to search for network drive, i must use samba right?
<tuco> from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17770/
<stdin> marnick: just do as he asks
<marnick> when i run the update wizard it stops with the error
<marnick> Failed to fetch
<marnick> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<marnick> 404 Not Found
<GuHHH> tuco: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste
<hatter> nbcb: search ?
<_4strO> nbcb: right !
<GuHHH> tuco: so i can see the whole file, its better, so i can see if ur file is okay
<hatter> nbcb: you can mount the smb share, then cp to/from it
<marnick> the reply suggested I modify sources.list but there is nothing in htere that relates to amarok specifically
<stdin> marnick: comment out the source that loos something like "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok/ edgy main"
<tuco> Kate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17771
<GuHHH> marnick yes, there is...
<stdin> marnick: check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<GuHHH> marnick go to sources.list and comment that line
<marnick> ok - 2 seconds
<nbcb> hatter: yup the search for network .. ok i install samba first
<_4strO> ...
<GuHHH> tuco: okay, ctrl-alt-backspace and startx
<nanothief> hey, whats in the dvd of kubuntu feisty that isn't in the cd?
<marnick> :-) yes there is ! heheh I missed it 1st time round.  thanks guys
<GuHHH> :)
<tuco> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
<GuHHH> tuco: :)
<tuco> Halleluiah Dude...
<tuco> After all this time.
<tuco> Thank you very, very much mu friend!
<hatter> nbcb: mount.smbfs
<tuco> Don't go, don't go...I have a few questions left for you :-)
<GuHHH> tuco: hey... now make a backup of xorg.conf
<GuHHH> tuco: and make this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17772/ your xorg.conf and test it again
<tuco> I have an audigy 2 zs notebook card for the laptop and another onboard sound. How can I make the audigy2 the default one please GuHHH?
<Maxtehmantus> Finished installation.. Now to see if it works.
<Maxtehmantus> Been fairly trivial, including backing up 2 partitions and wiping a HDD.
<GuHHH> tuco: first of all, u have to disable the onboard sound on bios
<tuco> Hold on...I back up the file on desktop but it doesn't show anything when I look for it!
<GuHHH> tuco: no, no... just rename ur xorg.conf to xorg.backup or something and make this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17772/ your xorg.conf  do u know how to do that?
<gholm> hi all. how can I tell if 32 bit or 64 bit kubuntu is installed?
<dwidmann> gholm uname -m
<gholm> dwidmann: thanks
<GuHHH> tuco: u can do it on terminal like this: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<_4strO> GuHHH: sudo cp ...
<gholm> dwidmann: i686 is 32 bit right?
<dwidmann> yep
<GuHHH> _4strO:  whatever
<_4strO> GuHHH: mv will delete the source
<GuHHH> yes, but he will make another one...
<_4strO> ha ok
<stdin> nanothief: the DVD is the desktop install and the alternate install cd in one, you can also do a server or OEM install from it. it also has more packages on it, so you can use it as an apt- source
<GuHHH> i just hope he did as i told, lol
<GuHHH> oh, good, hes back :D
<tuco> Done GuHHH :-)
<GuHHH> nice, is it at 1280x800?
<tuco> yes sir ;-)
<GuHHH> ok then, everythings okay
<tuco> Very nice indeed
<tuco> One thing
<tuco> or a few sorry :-)
<GuHHH> tuco: dont worry about that, im pleased to help
<nanothief> stdin, thanks
<GuHHH> tuco: did u disabled ur onboard soundcard on bios?
<tuco> Can't do that it's a laptop!
<_4strO> tuco: you can ;)
<tuco> The notebook card is lit, so it means drivers are installed. All I need is to make this card the default one.
<tuco> Can I disable it really?
<_4strO> tuco: yep
<tuco> In windows I can but here...
<GuHHH> tuco: u have to.
<GuHHH> tuco: its on BIOS... press del or f1 when booting
<dwidmann> easiest way to all-out disable something is to blacklist the drivers
<GuHHH> tuco: but i do not suggest u to mess there if u dont know what u are doing :P
<tuco> Ok will do that. But what Should I do to have the audigy card the default one?
<_4strO> dwidmann: where you blacklist module ?
<_4strO> driver
<dwidmann> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Cugel> Dudes, I'm going to ask this question again, since last night we were unable to solve it.
<_4strO> ok thx
<Cugel> I want to run xscreensaver on my first screen only (0:0). I just don't understand the manual where it says to use [-display host:display.screen]   -- what do I enter there???
<GuHHH> dwidmann: but what driver? :P
<dwidmann> lsmod migth give you a hint on that one
<Cugel> I've tried _everything_ and it keeps saying it's unable to open the display (0:0)
<stdin> Cugel: -display :0.0
<dwidmann> google  might too
<_4strO> :p
<stdin> Cugel: use the right syntax :)
<Cugel> Trying...
<Cugel> I've tried all kinds of syntax already :-)
<stdin> Cugel: 0:0 = display "0" on host name "0"
<GuHHH> lsmod |grep snd
<Cugel> At least I don't get the error this time!
<dwidmann> speaking of multiple screens, is there any way to get katapult running on both of my screens (using xinerama)
<stdin> Cugel: :0.0 = display "0" screen "0" on the localhost
<Jucato> oh so that's what :0:0 means :)
<stdin> Jucato: no :0.0, not :0:0 :P
<GuHHH> does anyone knows if is it possible to get beryl working with fglrx driver (ati proprietary driver)?
<dwidmann> Jucato: so it would seem, I think that means I learned something today too
<_4strO> GuHHH: yes but you have to user XGL
<_4strO> -r
<tuco> GuHHH thanks so much for your effort mate. Much appreciated :-) You're a star!
<GuHHH> tuco: lol, thanks... but im not! i will try to help everytime i can :)
<tuco> Couldn't disable onboard sound in the bios though, all I need is make the Audigy 2 card the default one.
<GuHHH> tuco try to do as dwidmann told... blacklisting the modules for ur onboard soundcard
<GuHHH> tuco: try lsmod |grep snd and paste it
<tuco> what is the command please?
<tuco> I guess I did it a different way let me reboot :-)
<Cugel> stdin: I did xscreensaver -display :0.0 &   -- but my display 0:1 (my television) is still also blanking!
<dial-tone> GuHHH: so kubunta can detect Sound Blaster Audigy, due to right now, it detects my onboard sound card snd_ac97_codec.
<tuco> Did it GuHHH :-)
<stdin> Cugel: I don't know much about xscreensaver app, I just know what the displays are called
<Cugel> I can't find any working example on the big interweb.
<tuco> Feels so good to stop using Vista (Sick!)
<dwidmann> tuco: Is it really that bad? (I can only imagine)
<dial-tone> dwidmann: its a nightmare, you have to search for alot of the drivers and some programs that come off sourceforge will not work
<tuco> Honestly...so heavy...takes so much ressources. Response is slow in eveything you do...it might nice but it needs a big machine. My laptop runs like a dream on Kubuntu :-)
<GuHHH> tuco is it working?
<tuco> Yes sir :-)
<tuco> I did it
<Cugel> stdin: I tried verbose mode and it says: "running on display ":0.0" (2 screens)"  -- aha! So... how do I get it to run on the one screen?
<GuHHH> tuco: u must disable the services on VISTA
<tuco> Nope
<tuco> U must disable Vista at all!
<GuHHH> tuco: windows isnt a bad system u just have to know how to use it :D
<tuco> I know believe me
<GuHHH> i love my XP, anyway :)
<GuHHH> it loads only 90mb on memory
<tuco> Can I install Beryl now GuHHH? :-)
<GuHHH> with everything installed
<dial-tone> GuHHH: Xp is good.. Vista is nightmare at the moment
<GuHHH> dial-tone: yeah, really, i dont even used vista, but i know it sucks, at least for gaming :D
<dwidmann> GuHHH: tried fluxbox?
<tuco> Vista is toooooooooooo heavy
<dwidmann> it loads *very* light also
<GuHHH> dwidmann: what for? less memory usage?
<stdin> Cugel: :0.0 should mean only one screen, unless the app can't only display on one screen
<Cugel> Indeed. Hmm.
<GuHHH> dwidmann: but i cant game on linux, not as good as i want :D
<stdin> tuco: I played with vista for nearly half an hour, then installed feisty and haven't looked back
<GuHHH> dwidmann: so thats not the point, but i tried it, yeap :)
<dial-tone> GuHHH: had my laptop in for repair, they installed Vista, due to they wiped out my XP drive. Been playing for a few months, it really bad
<GuHHH> tuco http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<tuco> I am on the same path Stdin :-)
<tuco> It is in the repo Guhhh. My card will support it yes?
<tuco> ATI X1400
<GuHHH> tuco: type lspci and tell me whats ur videocard chipset
<tuco> GuHHH: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Maxtehmantus> Install worked.. Unfortunately, didn't back up /usr :(
<compilerwriter> anybody have a clue what is going on with the Monitor & Display Module not working for some reason?
<tuco> Feisty is an aboslute delight to use now...I am in love again folks!
<GuHHH> tuco: is it everything? :/
<tuco> Only the video card part. Why?
<GuHHH> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 JK [Radeon X800] 
<GuHHH> it should show the Rxxx wich is the chipset version
<tuco> nah it isn't there
<tuco> I only put ATI RADEON X1400 when I entered the info
<tuco> X1400 is the chipset
<Maxtehmantus> Why am I not able to configure a second panel?
<GuHHH> tuco: no... its the videocard model :P
<tuco> well nothing else that I can see my friend
<GuHHH> tuco: yes i know, itsnt ur fault :)
<tuco> Beryl should work no?
<GuHHH> tuco: well, u can try install beryl and configure everything, i guess the worst thing is that you may not run xserver (startx) anymore, but its remotely possible :P
<_4strO> no
<GuHHH> or maybe, just beryl. ;P
<tuco> Hoh what's that mean GuHHH?
<tuco> I may not run xserver?
<GuHHH> tuco: well, in my case, the only driver that i can run xserver is with fglrx, hopefully it wont help with u
<GuHHH> :P
<tuco> This is the driver I have for my ATI no?
<GuHHH> tuco: yes, but running beryl with that is very difficult :P
<tuco> crap
<dusty-work> Hey guys I am installing kubuntu on my laptop (dual booting with windows) I have 50gb of unpartitioned space left on the drive.. i want to use 2gb for swap and the rest for / then install linux onto it. THe issue i have is, when i get to the partition bit of the kubuntu install the options I get are: guided resize, guided use entire disk or guided use the largest continuous free space or manual.. (i tried before and it kept m
<dusty-work> aking the partition 2gb which is not enough) what should i do to get what i want?
<tuco> :-(
<tuco> Damn I wanted to use Beryl...
<GuHHH> i will restart X, just a moment
<dusty-work> tuco, beryl is nice :)
<dusty-work> I got it working yesterday.
<dusty-work> so about the partitions anyone?
<tuco> Looks like I can't!
<Mez|OnAir> whats the best way for me to share my music between my desktop and my laptop?
<ian__> how do i check my kde version?
<tuco> I kept 50 gig for windows because I run Reason and I need space for samples, the rest went to Kubuntu :-)
<JohnFlux> Mez|OnAir: both linux?
<JohnFlux> ian__: Help->about  kde    in any kde app
<Mez|OnAir> JohnFlux, indeed
<JohnFlux> Mez|OnAir: install ssh, then use  fish:/
<Mez|OnAir> (or will be once I've installed xubuntu on the laptop
<ian__> ty JohnFlux
<Mez|OnAir> JohnFlux, I want it to be able to load the music collection in amarok though
<Mez|OnAir> so my co presenter can play with the music and see whats worth playing
<JohnFlux> Mez|OnAir: maybe nfs is better
<Mez|OnAir> JohnFlux, though I could use a fusssh mount
<tuco> So GuHHH can I run Beryl at all? :-(
<JohnFlux> Mez|OnAir: sure, but might as well use a filesystem properly designed for this
<JohnFlux> Mez|OnAir: nfs is probably more than capable
<JohnFlux> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
* Mez|OnAir has no idea about nfs
<GuHHH> tuco: u can try... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<GuHHH> tuco: but it seems ur video card isnt supported, but give it a try
<GuHHH> tuco: i guess the worst that will happen is that beryl wont load :D
<tuco> Well I don't want to risk it. It is too much of a pain to install the ATI drivers etc...
<tuco> Can you write a script of how it needs to be done for me please in case something bad happens one day! :-)
<tuco> That would be great GuHHH
<GuHHH> tuco: sadly i dont know much about beryl, never installed it, by the way, im trying it right now... lol
<AussieHatter> hmmm,  just after i told someone how great kubuntu is it crashed hard on me
<GuHHH> but i suggest u to follow this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon           as i am doing :D
<AussieHatter> what am i supposed to do when it completely freezes and I have to do a hard reset ?  does kde have a crash log or something ?
<_4strO> GuHHH: i tried it and works fine for me
<tuco> Beryl feels like just a lovely lady you want to invite for a drink but always refuses the invite!
<_4strO> lol
<AussieHatter> beryl looked good on mysystem,  though it doesnt work with xinerama i believe and i have 3 monitors
<dwidmann> Hmm, it doesn't?
<dwidmann> I think I might test that theory now, I'll bee-arrr-bee
<AussieHatter> dwidmann: let me know :)
<GuHHH> _4strO: i tried with fglrx, now im trying with free drivers :D
<Mez|OnAir> JohnFlux, that howto is giving me a headache already ;D I was looking for something simple
<compilerwriter> Does anyone know if the Monitor & Display module being broken has a fix?
<dwidmann> Hmm, I haven't used beryl in a month or two, but yep, something failed pretty miserably
<Mez|OnAir> !beryl | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AussieHatter> hey !  thats me quitting !
<AussieHatter> from my crashed fesity system !
<bi0h4z4rd> anybody got any experience with kubuntu clustering and replication?
<AussieHatter> ten minutes later....
<_4strO> tuco: you're always here ?
<_4strO> GuHHH: and so ?
<GuHHH> blackscreen/keyboard non-functional
<_4strO> is beryl fine ?
<GuHHH> very nice. i loved beryl
<GuHHH> lol
<GuHHH> as i expected, the only driver i can run xserver is fglrx, sadly
<_4strO> GuHHH: noway
<tuco> Yes was in shower after a night On Kubuntu
<_4strO> GuHHH: can you paste the xorg.conf u used ?
<GuHHH> _4strO: its the true
<dusty-work> Hey guys, I have an issue when partitioning my drive from the kubuntu live cd... i choose manual, create a .boot partiton of 100mb then a swap of 2gb then the remaining free space turns into "unusable" and i cant create any more partitions??
<GuHHH> _4strO: yes.
<GuHHH> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuco> I am sad I won't be using Beryl. Why me...why why.....!
<_4strO> tuco: i can help you on it
<dusty-work> anyone?
<llutz> dusty-work: there are other partitions on disk?
<dusty-work> yes
<dusty-work> windows one
<dusty-work> i am dual booting
<_4strO> tuco: but you have to know that if you want beryl, you will not have good perf on openGL applications
<llutz> dusty-work: so you have 4 primaries now?
<dusty-work> afaik
<dusty-work> yes
<llutz> dusty-work: you'll need one extended and in that new logical drives to use the space
<GuHHH> _4strO: he has a radeon 1400, it may not be supported, but u can try :D
<dusty-work> what mount poiont shall i make extended?
<llutz> dusty-work: you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions
<dusty-work> ah
<GuHHH> _4strO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779/
<llutz> dusty-work: delete boot or swap and turn it into extented
<dusty-work> what should be primary and what should be extended (/, /boot and swap) ?
<llutz> dusty-work: why do you need /boot?
<llutz> dusty-work: no difference primary/extended. linux uses all :)
<dusty-work> llutz, don't know just a habbit making it
<llutz> dusty-work: then forget about /boot  :)
<dusty-work> ok
<dusty-work> just swap and /
<GuHHH> _4strO: i will be just back, a second.
<dusty-work> so i make / first then swap later so that / is at the start
<llutz> dusty-work: maybe extra /home
<llutz> dusty-work: makes upgrading easier
<dusty-work> sweet
<dusty-work> thankyou very much llutz its all sorted now :-] 
<llutz> np
<grotsnik> which is better synaptic or adept
<dusty-work> I prefer apt-get :)
<llutz> aptitude :)
<grotsnik> personally i perfer synaptic
<llutz> grotsnik: use what you like
<grotsnik> but then again i have been ofline for three years
<_4strO> GuHHH: on difference with my xorg.conf : Option "ColorTiling"	"on"
<GuHHH> _4strO: do u have an ati too?
<_4strO> but dont know if it change anything
<_4strO> GuHHH: ati x600
<GuHHH> _4strO: i cant run radeon driver at all :)
<_4strO> weird
<grotsnik> its all good
<GuHHH> really.
<grotsnik> yes
<dwidmann> Hmm, he was right, didn't work with xinerama
<_4strO> GuHHH: think you misszed something
<_4strO> it have to work !
<GuHHH> not even vesa works
<GuHHH> :P
<dwidmann> ??
<GuHHH> my monitor just shuts down and keyboard do not work, so i cant even get back to command line
<dwidmann> GuHHH: <sarcasm>have fun with your ATI card</sarcasm>
<GuHHH> lol
<_4strO> GuHHH: what i dont understand is the link between driver ati and keyboard features
<deiphage> maybe try older more reliable driver
<GuHHH> _4strO: lol,  not even i do
<jpa> hi all
<jpa> Id like to install a kubuntu over an existing debian sid with LVM partitionning
<RatThing> GuHHH, _4str0 check out wikipedia for explanation on X Window System :-)
<jpa> I have a /home of 36 Go I'd like Kubuntu to use
<jpa> all others, I dont mind
<_4strO> RatThing: ...
<GuHHH> what for?
<RatThing> "what i dont understand is the link between driver ati and keyboard features"
<_4strO> GuHHH: did you look at the xorg log ?
<RatThing> XServer is the ATI driver
<jpa> is that kind of thing possible booting with the "alternate" version ?
<jpa> will kubuntu will see this lvm partitionning?
<_4strO> RatThing: u think my ati driver manage my keyboard ?
<_4strO> lol
<deiphage> i about to install MEPIS
<deiphage> clames to be able to see non standard herdware
<_4strO> GuHHH: dpkg -l | grep libgl1-mesa-glx
<amanda> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpa> !migrate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpa> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<GuHHH> _4strO: its installed...
<tuco> Got disconnected sorry guys
<GuHHH> _4strO: ii  libgl1-mesa-glx                            6.5.2-3ubuntu7
<tuco> so what's up with Beryl?
<_4strO> GuHHH: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-ati
<_4strO> tuco: if you want beryl you have to use the free driver
<tuco> what's that mean?
<_4strO> tuco: that openGL application will be slow
<tuco> for games?
<_4strO> tuco: yes, the only one i can play is openarena
<vecina>  I need some help... VESA makes my monitor lose connection because of my graphics card, a Radeon x700 (I looked it up - everyone i found with my problem has that card. Drat). Well, fglrx or whatever makes it work if i set it up in xserver-xorg with recovery mode before loading up kdm/gdm/whatever. That works. But when i reboot, if i log in using normal mode (non-recovery), it's switched back automatically to VESA and i cant get in
<tuco> Nah don't care about games. I have my DS for that ;-) As long as I can make Beryl work on my Acer 5670 I am fine!
<_4strO> tuco: ok :)
<GuHHH> _4strO:  xserver-xorg-video-ati                     6.6.3-2ubuntu6
<tuco> so you reckon Beryl could work with the ATI X1400 then?
<GuHHH> vecina: lol, welcome to the group
<_4strO> tuco: cant say before trying :p
<vecina> LOL ati issues are going berzerk in feisty
<GuHHH> vecina:  i have the exactly same problem
<tuco> there are not issues Vecina.
<vecina> GuHHH: You using a radeon x700?
<tuco> They are diplomatic incidents at this stage!
<_4strO> weird i dont have any pb
<GuHHH> vecina x800
<vecina> GuHHH: We're getting snubbed for using ATIs
<_4strO> i'm using an X600
<GuHHH> vecina: try nano /etc/inittab and add the line: id:3:initdefault:
<tuco> me A X1400
<_4strO> tuco: you already have a backup of your xorg.conf file right ?
<stanley> hi guys
<GuHHH> fuckin beryl and ati, just hate that
<stanley> my computer doesn't recognise vcd's
<_4strO> !codecs | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stanley> then when i try playing them in kaffeine kaffeine closes
<stanley> i already installed the restricted formats
<stanley> all that stuff
<vecina> there is no inittab
<caris_mere> How can I change permissions of a directory and all its contents?
<vecina> whats up with beryl and ati?
<tuco> I think I do $stro
<tuco> 4stro ooops
<tuco> they are cheating on each other Vecina
<_4strO> :)
<vecina> tuco: How so
<tuco> One loves us, the other don't!
<_4strO> tuco: type "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri"
<GuHHH> vecina: works as fine as it works when u boot ur ubuntu feist :D
<tuco> what this this 4stro?
<_4strO> for having beryl works :p
<GuHHH> he probably has those packets already
<_4strO> think so but have to be sure ;)
<GuHHH> packages i meant
<vecina> aw
<vecina> Soooooo any idea how i can make fglrx(sp) the default instead of VESA so it quits reverting back on reboot? Id like to be able to log in without reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<zengrong> i m new man
<vecina> im just a new man.... yeah you made me live again *guitar*
<tuco> ok then you'll be sure and I wait for you :-)
<zengrong> what?
<vecina> nothing lol
<vecina> *queen fan*
<_4strO> tuco: can you paste your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zengrong> guitar ?
<tuco> will the command affect my actual resolution 4stro?
<zengrong> ya .i love guitar
<tuco> ok
<GuHHH> vecina: dpkg-reconfigure or edit xorg.conf
<vecina> Guitar solo
<zengrong> ya
<GuHHH> vecina: and do what i told you, on /etc/inittab, try it
<vecina> GuHHH: I did dpkg-reconfigure, but when im not using recovery mode it reverst back
<vecina> GuHHH: There is no /etc/inittab
<GuHHH> so create it
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17781/
<vecina> ok, what do i put in it
<_4strO> tuco: ok i will write the new one :)
<tuco> HUh!
<epimeth> arrrrg.... ugly windowsssssss
<zengrong> byby
* epimeth waits for the hoepfully inevitable query
<epimeth> geez... is nobody gonna fall for the bait?
<_4strO> tuco: can you paste the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<gholm> hows this? The 32 bit Edgy sees my SATAII drive but the 64 bit doesn't.  Neither Feistys even load. What gives? I have an ATI 690G chipset
<epimeth> fine... I'll just ask then!
<epimeth> problem occured as follows:
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17782/
<epimeth> I installed quanta and all of its sister programs
<epimeth> that worked fine
<epimeth> at the same time I installed the program that allows for unpacking of CAB files
<epimeth> didn't test it, but I didn't run into any problems
<epimeth> then I installed wine through the system configuration
<epimeth> now I'm unsure when I ran into problems
<epimeth> either at this point Konversation died
<epimeth> or it died after I ran ies4linux
<epimeth> reguardless, it died and X refused to reopen it for whatever reason
<epimeth> ies4linux did not install as expected
<tuco> Will have to go soon people. Have an important meeting for work...4stro and GuHHH I will need your email addresses for future help and contact if you don't mind :-)
<epimeth> I got an error about not supporting wineconfigblablabla
<epimeth> and "go install the newest version!"
<epimeth> so I figured I'll ask you guys for help on that
<epimeth> it was then I realized Konversation wasn't reopening
<tuco> My best session in here today! Thumbs up guys :-)
* epimeth gives tuco a cookie
<epimeth> so I went to save the ies4linux error in kate
<epimeth> kate didn't open
<epimeth> so I saved it through nano
<tuco> Cookie me...cookie you...ahaha haaaaaaaaaaa
<gholm> anyone?
<epimeth> and reset the box
<gholm> hows this? The 32 bit Edgy sees my SATAII drive but the 64 bit doesn't.  Neither Feistys even load. What gives? I have an ATI 690G chipset
<GuHHH> tuco: uselessid@ig.com.br :)
<epimeth> kdm loaded juuuust fine
<tuco> Cheers GuHH...tell 4stro I will be back later on if he comes back :-)
<epimeth> put in my password, x / kde seemed to start loading (got a watch symbol for the cursor) and then found myself back in the kdm login screen
<tuco> Thanks for your contact my friend and for your help today! ;_)
<epimeth> whups... misread the thanks
* epimeth gives _4strO and GuHHH a cookie
<_4strO> tuco: ok
<tuco> ah man....your email address before I go please?
<epimeth> so I try logging in again, to no avail
<epimeth> a check of the old syslog gave the following, almost useless, info:
<tuco> please let me know about Beryl 4stro ok?
<_4strO> tuco: to be sure type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak"
<lettuce_> Ok, I just updated kubuntu, but now I don't have the trash can in the bottom right corner. Where is it!?
<epimeth> kdm_greet [some pid] : INTERNAL ERROR: memory corruption detected
<epimeth> kdm_greet [some pid] : Can't open default user face.
<GuHHH> epimeth: thanks :D lol
<_4strO> tuco: then "kdesu kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf"
<_4strO> oups
<_4strO> -x + c
<epimeth> so can anyone help me? its gonna be annoying cuz I only have one machine... will have to reboot back and forth
<_4strO> tuco: then "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tuco> I haven't done anything 4stro...I have to go now. Can we try this later on today?
<tuco> Will be here again tonight! :-)
<tuco> See ya people! Have a fun time.
<epimeth> is it just me or is "good morning / good night / will be back tonight" totally meaningless online?
<Dragnslcr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<_4strO> tuco: you dont have 10 minutes ?
<tuco> sorry dude I really have to go. Living in London sucks you know!
<_4strO> lol
<lettuce_> Where's the instructions for video card drivers
<_4strO> tuco: save this in a file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17783/
<epimeth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> !nvidia
<Jucato> bah :)
<lettuce_> thank you
<tuco> I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to go man. I will be here tonight :-)
<epimeth> muahaha
<tuco> Bye for now amigos.
<epimeth> Jucato: beat you again!!!
<epimeth> :-)
<Jucato> :P
<shad_yh> hi
<epimeth> Jucato: you mind scrolling up a bit and reading my little problem?
<GuHHH> tuco is ur card agp?
<tuco> Laptop is acer 5670
<shad_yh> does anybody know how to enable "root login in Gnome Display Mode" from recovery mode?
<Jucato> epimeth: try checking if you have enough disk space?
<tuco> with an X1400 card that much I know right now
<tuco> bye bye bye and bye
<epimeth> Jucato: trust me, there's enough space... a whole lotta gigs of enough space
<_4strO> GuHHH: never mind if it's not, the option will not be used
<Jucato> epimeth: in /  I mean
<Jucato> (the / partition might not have enough space)
<shad_yh> does anybody know how to enable "root login in Gnome Display Mode" from recovery mode?
<epimeth> Jucato: I only have /
<Jucato> shad_yh: try asking in #ubuntu for GNOME stuff
<epimeth> but I'll check it as an option when I reboot
<Jucato> epimeth: ah ok
<epimeth> $dh -df         right?
<epimeth> df -dh
<Jucato> df -h
<sharon__> hoi
<sharon__> hoi
<_Anne> hallo
<epimeth> Jucato any other ideas?  I'm looking through launchpad atm
<aldin> whats the difference between vmware server  and vmware workstation?
<dusty-work> Hey guys, does anyone run kubuntu on the HP NX6325 laptop (I have a couple of issues with it) for example... when booting into linux, just BEFORE the kubuntu login screen after the system has booted up, it makes the screen go all fuzzy and funny then shows the login prompt, just wondering if there is a way to get rid of this?
<jim23> hi, anyone knows why sha1sum returns 41 characters, when SHA-1 is supposed to have 160-bits ?
<Dragnslcr> jim23- 160 bits is 40 characters, but I can't be sure what the extra character is
<Dragnslcr> Might be a newline or something
<jim23> i thought a character is 8 bytes?
<voicu> hi, i have an issue. i was on edgy and upgraded to feisty. when i login onto kde guidance-power-manager.py crashes. how can i stop it from starting or make it work?
<jim23> sorry 1 byte
<jim23> or is it utf?
<voicu> i get no output when running the program in a terminal (as it crashes the same way)
<dusty-work> Also issues with the wlan card and the laptop hp nx6325, so if anyone has linux working on this laptop successfully please let me know?
<Dragnslcr> jim23- oops, sorry. 20 bytes, which is 40 hexadecimal digits
<jim23> oh i see!
<Dragnslcr> I only get 40, so you might have miscounted the 41
<Rubialoca> the best Spanish vidente visits his blog are very interesting rituals of love and many things but visitalo http://eltarotdesalem.blogspot.com/
<l_r> hello
<_4strO> sha1sum yourFile | wc -m
<jim23> its really 41 chars ;)
<l_r> 1. why doesn't knetwork support wpa-psk?
<l_r> i need to setup a wireless card with wpa, not wep ,which is not obsolete and not safe
<l_r> *it is obsolete
<l_r> 2. i downloaded the dvd because i thought i would have installed everything from the dvd. on the contrary, it seems the installation includes few packages. how can i add the dvd source from within the installer?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<Dragnslcr> l_r- I don't think the DVD has any packages on it that you can't get through the regular repositories. I could be mistaken though
<atidem> ciao!
<l_r> Dragnslcr, i would like to profit by the fact the having a dvd with lot of packages saves me from loading from internet
<caris_mere> kubuntu isn't using my swap space, how can I change this?
<jim23> wc reads the \0
<jim23> so it gives 41 ;)
<jim23> thanks everyone :)
<_4strO> ;)
<Dragnslcr> l_r- I dunno offhand. I got the DVD more or less on a whim. The only drive I have on my old computer is a DVD burner, and the only media I have lying around are blank DVDs
<VSpike> My 7.04 download won't install grub, and fails at that point of the installation.  I tried removing the current primary drive (I'm installing onto the secondary drive) to see if that was the problem (i.e. existing grub, or didn't like putting the grub onto another HD, etc.) but no change.  Can't find any useful info with Google.  Anyone got any other suggestions?
<VSpike> I also tried grub-install hd0 from the terminal and that also failes
<shad_yh> does anybody know how to create directory in recovery mode in ubuntu?
<dwidmann> VSpike: it won't install grub? Does dpkg/apt give you any errors when you try?
<dwidmann> shad_yh: mkdir
<VSpike> shad_yh: "mkdir blahblah" you mean?
<shad_yh> yes
<VSpike> dwidmann: it fails when it tries to install grub on the disk
<shad_yh> oh
<shad_yh> so i can use it to make directory in home?
<newtokubuntu> hey can somone tell me how to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2? thanks!
<dwidmann> VSpike: well then, any errors with that?
<VSpike> dwidmann: hmm maybe I don't get you :)
<dwidmann> VSpike: don't worry, I never got me either
<VSpike> dwidmann: there's a lot of error chat in the log, there doesn't seem to be one key error message if you know what i mean.  I was just thinking, I really need to save that log :/
<VSpike> Such a PITA as it takes so long to get to that point and of course the box is unusable during that time
<newtokubuntu> how can i install this lib?   "Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed."
<newtokubuntu> is my error message
<l_r> it's annoying that feisty still does not let the user setup wireless cards with wpa-psk by the default network manager
<newtokubuntu> Yea. ANd wireless sucks in fiesty
<newtokubuntu> IM using it now. BAH
<l_r> i would have tolerated this if we were back in 6.04. but not these days
<newtokubuntu> > I still gota find a fix on how to get mine up.
<dwidmann> VSpike: hard to say what it could be .. one thing you can try, though it may be extreme, would be to rewrite the drives partition table, or something like that
<dwidmann> maybe then grub would like it, hard to say
<l_r> wep is obsolete, wasn't this clear to the developers?
<vecina> how do you make kubuntu automount usb things?
<dwidmann> vecina: it should already ... does for mine
<vecina> dwidmann: I have to do it manually :(
<newtokubuntu> did it work?
<VSpike> dwidmann: can't really - one of the partitions has needed data, and more than I can back up elsewhere
<dwidmann> vecina, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<vecina> dwidmann: Feisty, new install
<newtokubuntu> anyone know how to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<dwidmann> VSpike: Yeah, I know what you mean .. If I were to need to back up my LVM or wipe it for some reason or another I'd be SOL
<vecina> I used to run edgy and it automounted... is it because my HD is a sata and is being read as sda?
<VSpike> newtokubuntu: Isn't libstdc++2.10 incredibly old?
<newtokubuntu> im trying to install nxserver/client
<VSpike> newtokubuntu:  Oh no it's there... just do "aptitude search stdc++"
<VSpike> sudo aptitude install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<newtokubuntu> u rock:)
<VSpike> aw thx
<dwidmann> vecina: sata is supposed to be sda
<vecina> dwidmann: Well thats good to know. then i wonder why my external HD isnt mounting on its own...
<vecina> Id expect its two partitions to mount as sda3 and sda4
<dwidmann> is it?
<dwidmann> if there's somewhere you can change that, do so ... perhaps make it sdb3/4 and see if it works then (It very well may not though, hard to say)
<ubuntu> &join ubuntu
<Otrayo> vecina, run fdisk /dev/sda to check your partitions
<ubuntu> &join #ubuntu
<vecina> "Unable to open /dev/sda"
<vecina> *confused*
<dwidmann> vecina, use sudo
<kinp> I need help
<kinp> How do I reset X??
<dwidmann> kinp: we get that a lot in here :P
<dwidmann> kinp: logout, there's a restart x option in kdm
<vecina> dwidmann: not complaining
<kinp> I can't enter kdm.
<kinp> X is broke
<dwidmann> ah
<dwidmann> you mean reconfigure x then?
<dwidmann> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<blenheim> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kinp> How do I restars from terminal??
<blenheim> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<dwidmann> kinp: restart the whole system? sudo reboot
<VSpike> kinp: sudo shutdown -r now
<VSpike> lotsa ways :)
<kinp> Only need one.
<dusty-work> Does anyone here run linux on the laptop: HP Compaq NX6325 ?
<dwidmann> VSpike: sudo reboot is just a shortcut to shutdown -r now if I remember right
<kinp> ok
<kinp> but sudo reboot worx.
<dwidmann> certainly does
<kinp> Thanks X worx again.
<dwidmann> no problem
<kinp> Is it any network managers (wireless) that is better than knetworkmanager?
<thomax> hi, does anyone over here knows a good aplication to resize ogg/theora video files?
<dwidmann> thomax: oggenc? transcode? sound-konverter?
<dwidmann> wait, I missed the theora part
<dwidmann> transcode will do though
<thomax> I need something more easy than transcode
<dwidmann> complicated as it may be
<thomax> :)
<thomax> thats the problem :p
<thomax> there must be an easyer way
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if kmencoder can do it
<thomax> someone knows a good frond end
<thomax> i'll try kmencoder
<dwidmann> oddly enough, I don't see it in the feisty repo
<dwidmann> !info kmencoder edgy
<ubotu> Package kmencoder does not exist in edgy
<dwidmann> Hmmm, maybe it wasn't in the repos to begin with
<thomax> i'll try kde-apps
<dwidmann> it's definitely on th ere
<BluesKaj> thomax , you can try tovid, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Metagui
<thomax> ok
<thomax> thanx for the info y'all
<jbkjb> question please: how does one unistall a wine installed app?
<jbkjb> uninstall..
<thomax> using the windows uninstallation wizzard thruogh wine
<jbkjb> ok so how is that envoked
<newtokubuntu> anyone know how hard it is to get beryl working with fiesty?
<thomax> If you go into your kmenu you have a wine menu, and normally with every app you have an uninstall wizzard delivered
<Kubuntu> How do I get the nvida driver without braeking x??
<creadorcreativo> Kubuntu: use envy: http://tinyurl.com/2tgu4n
<jbkjb> ok but i cant see/find the wine menu - so no unistall app
<Kubuntu> What is envy??
<Kubuntu> Sudo apt-get wine
<RedShift> hey all, kubuntu ships with a nice KDE theme, where can I get to use it in another distro?
<Kubuntu> Envy wont run, how else can I install the NVIDA drivers (without the risk of breaking x)?
<jbkjb> Sudo apt-get wine = E: Invalid operation wine
<SniperBeamer> apt-get install wine
<_4strO> jbkjb: sudo apt-get install wine
<Tm_T> Tm_Konvi: mooh
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: use  the nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy), then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jbkjb> ok moment - i'm trying it
<Kubuntu> How do I know witch one??
<Tm_T> Kubuntu: what version of nvidia you have?
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: depends on what model of nvidia card you have, if it's a geforce 4 or older use nvidia-glx, if it's newer use nvidia-glx-new, if it's quite a bit older still, use the legacy
<jbkjb> ok i have installed it (again) so should tehr be a wine icon in kmenu : sudo apt-get install wine
<jbkjb> there
<Kubuntu> NVIDA GEForce fx 5500
<Kubuntu> Witch one?
<RedShift> Kubuntu: those work with the latest nvidia drivers
<Kubuntu> NVIDA GEForce FX 5500, witch one should I use?
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<simoux> hi
<simoux> deutsch
<dwidmann> simoux: hi
<simoux> i habe a pb
<simoux> wintv-hvr-1300 unter kubuntu
<RedShift> simoux: a pb? a point blank? a punk buster? a prolific bi-fetishist?
<simoux> problem
<dwidmann> RedShift: pb = problem ... I'm betting
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig wont break x??
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: well, it *shouldn't* break x
<Kubuntu> And if it does what is the command to fix it?
<dwidmann> Kubuntu, if it does, restore the backed up /etc/xorg.conf
<Kubuntu> To recongiguer x?
<Kubuntu> ok
<dwidmann> oops
<dwidmann> meant to say /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...... too late to mention that now
<Otrayo> easiest way to fix a broken x is to type random stuff all over the conf file and then restart the server
<simoux> nvidia-glx.new include nvidia-xcong and nvidia-settings
<Kubuntu> I don't think it worked, xdidn't break!
<Otrayo> it will then (try) fix it for you
<dwidmann> simoux: yes, it does
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: when starting X, did you see the nvidia logo?
<Kubuntu> Yes
<dwidmann> then it worked
<Kubuntu> But before it has always broke x.
<simoux> what is your pb
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: well, don't complain about things working :P
<Otrayo> anyone successfully upgraded to feisty using the update tool?
<simoux> i had just 1024x780
<Kubuntu> It worx in games tooo.
<Kubuntu> I have.
<Kubuntu> But the sound still sounds like shit.
<dwidmann> I did it during its earlier stages with quite a bit of failure, but it's been updated quite a bit since the
<dwidmann> *n
<simoux> man add  mit editor 1280x1024
<dwidmann> Kubuntu: the sound is at the mercy of the sound card drivers, the mixer settings, the sound card, and the speakers
<Otrayo> Kubuntu: I keep getting errors with the security mirrors
<dwidmann> (and not the graphics card)
<simoux> how can i get my wintv working ubter kubuntu
<simoux> tv carte
<Kubuntu> But I do not use my sound car (usb speakers), I can't mute them, how can I decide withc thingi should control sound?
<dusty-work> Hey guys I Have a real strange issue with kubuntu on my laptop.  When I restart the laptop (either command console -> reboot command OR via the k menu and restart) when it powers back up, it checks the disks as if it has been hard rebooted - the wrong way - and when i go back into x and start a browser it says restore session or start new one (so its like the computer is being shut off badly) any ideas why the laptop is a hp
<dusty-work> compaq nx6325?
<Kubuntu> How do you write red?
<Daisuke_Ido> r-e-d
<Daisuke_Ido> very simple
<Kubuntu> r-e-d Hello
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, you already did it
<Kubuntu> didn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<cy_`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17799/ .. i get that error when using the "vesa" driver on the feisty kubuntu release.. but it gives me that error.. what might be wrong ?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, red messages
<Daisuke_Ido> are they messages with your nick in them>?
<dusty-work> Hey guys I Have a real strange issue with kubuntu on my laptop.  When I restart the laptop (either command console -> reboot command OR via the k menu and restart) when it powers back up, it checks the disks as if it has been hard rebooted - the wrong way - and when i go back into x and start a browser it says restore session or start new one (so its like the computer is being shut off badly) any ideas why the laptop is a hp
<dusty-work> compaq nx6325?
<kalorin> well, the laptop is a hp because they made it
<kalorin> ;)
<kalorin> haven't tried kubuntu on a laptop though
<Otrayo> i've got kubuntu on my laptop
<Otrayo> its a thinkpad though, so it works like a charm
<icecruncher> i need a small fast music player. any suggestions?
<_4strO> xmms
<dwidmann> icecruncher: music123
<dwidmann> or was it 321?
<kalorin> 213?
<kalorin> :)
<dwidmann> my first thought was right
<kalorin> <--- helpful
<_4strO> dwidmann: mpeg123 i think
<dwidmann> _4strO: music123 will play both mp3 and ogg and perhaps others
<kalorin> I just use VLC
<_4strO> didn't know it were an music123 appliocation
<dwidmann> kalorin: and I use amarok ... but hey, the guy said small & light
<kalorin> it's fast enough and handles just about anything you throw at it
<kalorin> sure
<kalorin> amarok seems to be nice enough
<Otrayo> i'd go with xmms
<dwidmann> a shell app seems to be as light as you can go usually
<icecruncher> sweet thanks
<kalorin> I let it catalog my stuff and it made a big mess
<dwidmann> kalorin: what kind?
<dwidmann> (of mess)
<kalorin> oh just the tagging and stuff
<kalorin> had things all over
<dwidmann> odd, when was this?
<kalorin> the music wasn't all consistently tagged because some of it was quite old
<dwidmann> ah
<kalorin> it did what it could well enough I guess
<dwidmann> so it didn't like idv2 tags or something like that?
<dwidmann> be right back
<kalorin> something odd
<kalorin> just ended up with a lot of stuff filed oddly
<dwidmann> oh no, I think the caffeine is wearing off :\
<Greenery> how do i remove those wine apps like wine notepad regedit and all?
<boyee> hi,all
<ubuntu> konqueror is broken i keep getting this error: An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=feisty&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<boyee> How to change the grub picture at the ubuntu's booting?
<ubuntu> I am chatting with the cd right now so it is not the internet connection
<Otrayo> ubuntu: maybe your proxy settings?
<ubuntu> don't need proxy
<Jucato> !grubsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<ubuntu> weird thing is i installed feisty via adept on my desktop and it is running fine
<Jucato> boyee: take a look into the packages grub-splashimages and kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Jucato> boyee: and this one: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<tony__> does anyone know a way to decrease konqueror's thumbnail quality?
<linex> Hi
<linex> My HD is serial ata. How do I check if the dma is on ? Do I use hdparm also ?
<ubuntu> I am sorry but what do you mean grub splash image.  Is this the screen that shows the kernels or are you talking about the boot splash?
<Jucato> ubuntu: grubsplash = image that you see with the GRUB menu
<ubuntu> linex> sudo kate hdparm.conf
<Jucato> bootsplash = the (usually animated) image you see when you boot into the kernel
<ubuntu> linex> then scroll down to the examples and find the one that says /dev/hda blah blah and change it to sda(#) and uncomment all the lines pertaining to that drive.
<kalorin> bah
<kalorin> remove splash from the boot options and boot like a real man
<kalorin> ;)
<Jucato> you're talking about bootsplash, not grub splash
<ubuntu> < jucato> Ah I thought so, sorry don't know
<linex> thanks ubuntu
<ubuntu> linex>  http://getoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_use_hdparm_to_improve_ide_device_performanc
<ubuntu> I have sata also this link helped alot
<blenheim> Shit
<blenheim> phone broken...
<blenheim> Screen cracked...
<ubuntu> <linex> also check transfer mode
<linex> thanks for the link
<linex> you miss an n but I know what you mean
<boyee> hi,all
<mueslix> where is my jriddell?
<Riddell> mueslix: hmm?
<mueslix> Riddell: ah, you lost the j? :)
<Riddell> I never had one
<boyee> I install the nvidia driver for my VGA successfully,But I must change the resolution every time when I login and set it to 1280x800.How to fix this?
<boyee> help me,Please!
<mueslix> Riddell: heh, sorry. i've been looking for you a couple of days, just under the wrong name i recon :)
<dwidmann> boyee: try using the nvidia-settings utility, be sure to click "save x config" before exiting
<dwidmann> oh, and you'll need to be running it with kdesu
<mueslix> Riddell: i noticed the kolab packages in feisty are broken
<mueslix> Riddell: they still depend on php4, which doesn't exist anymore.
<boyee> I have save it! but it don't works!
<kalorin> boyee remember that you're not root or sudo'ing the nvidia config so you have to save the new config someplace else then manually replace it
<mueslix> Riddell: a bug report exists, i'm just wondering if you know anything about it, if someone's taking care of it or if help is needed
<dominik_> hello world !!!
<kalorin> that's the safer way as far as I'm concerned
<dwidmann> kalorin: I don't see anything "unsafe" about doing it directly, it makes a backup afterall
<kalorin> <--- untrusting :)
<sean> Does anybody know if there is a way to get firefox to work with kde wallet?
<kalorin> and I usually name my backups of the xorg file for what was or wasn't working when I did it
<dominik_> hello guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me. Am trying to update my system using the apt-get command, but nothing happens...it just hangs without downloading any updates
<dwidmann> kalorin: me too actually ... I have xorg.conf.vesa and xorg.conf.nvidia, and well, that's about it
<sean> are you connected to your network?
<dominik_> here is the messge that am getting: 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to wxpython.wxcommunity.com
<sean> but you don't connect?
<dominik_> no, it just hangs there or ages
<dominik_> no, it just hangs there for ages
<Riddell> mueslix: I don't know of anyone in ubuntu who touches the kolab packages, it's mostly too late for changing stuff in feisty
<sean> did it ever work?
<sean> the network that is.
<Hobbsee> sean: dont know of one
<dominik_> yes, it use to update itself, when I come to the computer, I see the update icon on the system tray informing me of new updates...
<sean> thanks for the info Hobbsee
<dominik_> ...but for some reason, it has stopped
<dominik_> so, that's why I wanted to update it manually
<sean> well, not quite sure what is wrong, but you can use the alternate install cd and go into recovery mode
<sean> that should get your drivers working so you can re-install your network stuff again
<sean> it will pop you into a terminal that will give you access to apt-get or even aptitude if you want
<dominik_> thanks sean
<sean> no prob
<dominik_> hey sean, do i have to put the CD in the computer and reboot or what?
<sean> yeah
<sean> it needs to be an iso image on the cd to work though
<dominik_> hmm, am not sure if this one is an ISO image though, it's one of those free CDs I ordered from Ubuntu company
<Hobbsee> dominik_: it'll be an iso, then.
<dominik_> cool Hobbsee
<dominik_> let me run the CD and let you guys know if it works..
<mueslix> Riddell: how come too late for feisty? someone probably just needs to fix the depandancies of the package, i reckon? that'd surely be worth it, wouldn't it?
<Riddell> mueslix: sure, if someone is willing to do the patch and go through the stable release updates process https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<mueslix> Riddell: thanks, i'll have a look
<binaryflow> I've been running feisty fawn beta on a workstation at home.  Now that the full release is here do I need to upgrade?  It looks like the beta is using the same sources.list that the full release is.
<binaryflow> Am I ok or do I need to do anything?
<crimsun> you will need to upgrade
<Shifty> yep
<binaryflow> Ok.
<binaryflow> Should I use the cd or updated sources.list manually?
<binaryflow> update
<Shifty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286599
<Jucato> binaryflow: just dist-upgrade normally
<Jucato> nothing to change.
<binaryflow> Ok, thanks.
<Shifty> Does anyone know how to tell what name your Serial Port is given (ie; ttyS0, etc)?
<Shifty> I've got to connect to some legacy storage arrays
<Shifty> and they of course use the serial port for managment
<newtokubuntu> anyone gotten beryl working on fiesty?
<Shifty> I've gotten it to work, but it crashes often
<newtokubuntu> really?
<newtokubuntu> booooo
<Shifty> Fairly unstable at this point, for me anyway.
<newtokubuntu> yea im debating on trying it
<Shifty> Yeah, it looks nice when it works
<SkyblastAtWork> same here pretty much
<newtokubuntu> My edgy install had it working great
<newtokubuntu> Never crashed once i got it working with ALGIX
<SkyblastAtWork> I don't know why they call 0.2.0 "stable"
<Shifty> give it a shot. Just make sure you specifiy in the Beryl manager KDE as the falback window manager
<SkyblastAtWork> I've tried it in several different configurations... It's not stable. At all.
<newtokubuntu> yea
<newtokubuntu> if u dont specifiy that
<newtokubuntu> your effed basicly
<mueslix> SkyblastAtWork: stable doesn't refer to being completely stable and unbreakable
<mueslix> SkyblastAtWork: it's just not a development
<mueslix> -release
<Shifty> well you aren't effed, but you'll have to reboot.
<newtokubuntu> i know
<newtokubuntu> thats what i mean.
<Shifty> ha, right.
<newtokubuntu> I dont like rebootng
<newtokubuntu> heh
<SkyblastAtWork> It seems to work best with nvidia cards aiglx.. but even then.. pretty flaky if you make it mad
<newtokubuntu> algix is awsome. I saw like 90x improvment over glx
<Shifty> I was also told NOT to use the xorg ATI drivers if you have an ATI card.
<SkyblastAtWork> Doesn't really matter to me though. I prefer a snappy desktop above all else. I just keep beryl on for all my lamer friends who think Linux is "like DOS or something" hehe
<Shifty> Yeah I had a co-worker ask "why I was using that horrible O/S"
<Shifty> I wasn't sure where to start with him on that one, since most of the things I would explain were WAY over his head
<SkyblastAtWork> hehe
<SkyblastAtWork> I'm really pragmatic about it. Most people don't care enough to listen. If that binary blob from Redmond works for them, go for it.
<newtokubuntu> i like the cool burn effects thats it :)
<SkyblastAtWork> If that overpriced ultra proprietary blob in a pretty box from California works for them, just as good. Doesn't hurt me any.
<andreas_> hi
<Shifty> I just wanted something stable, powerful, and customizable
<andreas_> speak german?
<Shifty> Sorry I don't speak german.
<SkyblastAtWork> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andreas_> okay
<andreas_> thx
<andreas_> #ubuntu
<andreas_> #ubuntu-de
<Shifty> I should learn though, I'm going over ther in july!
<mueslix> Shifty: you won't need it
<Shifty> Oh ok.
<mueslix> Shifty: most people will be able to understand you just fine
<Shifty> I was told by my friend in the UK that the beer fest we're going to, hardly anyone speaks english.
<Shifty> Cool.
<andreas_> join #kubuntu-de
<andreas_> join kubuntu-de
<mueslix> Shifty: heh, well... beer fests... most people don't speak any language there
<mueslix> beer is the language
<Shifty> fantastic
<Tm_T> andreas_: /join #kubuntu-de ;)
<andreas_> thx ^
<mueslix> Shifty: which festival you're going to?
<andreas_> my first time in irc ^
<gemidjy> kubuntu.org down ?
<andreas_> hi
<bobstro> andreas_: run away!
<andreas_> speak german?
<bobstro> ich? ein bischen.
<Shifty> my friend calls it the Weisenfest?
<Shifty> It starts the weekend of July 4th I believe
<Shifty> I want to say this is the website  he sent me  http://www.waldundwiesenfest.at/
<ubuntu> How do I decide the default browser??
<thomax> in kcontrol
<_4strO> ubuntu > system settings / default application
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<Yorokobi> ubuntuHo, 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' also works.
<ubuntuHo> Can I make the loin like in Win xp?
<bobstro> loin?
<Shifty> I think he means "login
<CrazyLazy> Can I make the login look like in win xp?
<Shifty> System Settings>splash screen
<Shifty> Choose the Redmond option.
<CrazyLazy> Would I then not have to write my login name?
<Shifty> Oh, you mean login automatically
<Shifty> with no username and password
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you areound?
<Shifty> System Settings>Advanced Tab> Session Manager
<Shifty> I believe
<CrazyLazy> No, no username (you click your username), but still have to write the password.
<Shifty> Sorry, Login Manager
<nosrednaekim> anybody else have an ati card>
<Shifty> I do
<Shifty> x300 on my laptop
<nosrednaekim> any problem with it in fiesty?
<Shifty> none
<nosrednaekim> are you using the fglrx driver?
<nosrednaekim> that was automatically installed?
<Shifty> no
<nosrednaekim> ah...ok
<Shifty> That was no recommended if you want to use beryl
<nosrednaekim> ATI and Fiesty have this problem with loggin out
<Shifty> What's going on?
<nosrednaekim> Shifty: oh yeah...the x300 has good OSS driver support
<nosrednaekim> what that should be is "fglrx and fiesty have log out problems"
<nosrednaekim> when you try to log out, the x server lock, and freezes the computer
<nosrednaekim> * locks
<CrazyLazy> Feisty do have logout problems.
<nosrednaekim> but it works fine with the OS driver (I want 3d tho..)
<nosrednaekim> and my chip isn't supported by the OSS drivers
<Shifty> I've used beryl without the X.org fglrx drivers.
<nosrednaekim> thats why I wanted BluesKaj, he was having the same problems.
<pichi_> hello to all
<Shifty> ah ok
<nosrednaekim> Shifty: yeah... but your card is supported by open source drivers
<nosrednaekim> hello pichi_
<BluesKaj> sorry guys , I was away doing some chores
<nosrednaekim> yo BluesKaj, i'v been doing some more testing...
<nosrednaekim> I can now log out and log back in after doing a ctrl+alt+bckspce, but when I do log back in, anything having to do with 3d accel crashes the computer
<Shifty> Right, looks like I'm not much help, sorry.
* steel8 is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> Shifty: thanks anyway
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: this is a definate bug, i'm going to report it.
<Shifty> sure thing. Hopefully you can get it worked out.
<BluesKaj> well, the proprietary driver is the one that does DRI , but not beryl...there is a way to have both,but I can't recall the setup or the tutorial to make it work
<Shifty> I switched from Vista to Kubuntu a week ago on my work laptop here. So far no real complaints
<nosrednaekim> Shifty: is it noticably faster?
<BluesKaj> gonna do some searching ...BB in 5
<_4str1> BluesKaj: you have to go on XGL
<Shifty> Oh yeah. Performance is stellar for me in Kubuntu.
<Shifty> That's why I switched, really. I didn't want XP, and Vista was a resource hog.
<MotorCityMadMan> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nosrednaekim> Shifty: are you doing x86_64?
<_4str1> 
<_4str1> you can have less although linux, but it is more expensive
<_4str1> ^^
<Shifty> No, it's a Dell D810 laptop with a 1.7Ghz Pentium M and 1gb RAM
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> and it came with vista? ouch.. that probably ran slow
<Shifty> No, we had it as part of an MSDN
<Shifty> so I put it on and it ran ok.
<Shifty> but, for whatever reason it just sucked down the RAM and was paging too much.
<VSpike> dwidmann: If you're still here, the error log is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17823/
<Shifty> The visuals and small improvements alone weren't enough to keep it on there.
<VSpike> To anyone else that can help, that's Kubuntu 7.04 failing to install at the point where it tries to set up grub
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM
<VSpike> Any help much appreciated
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: latest radeon linux driverhttp://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<BluesKaj> oops http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<boyee> Can we install adobereader using the apt-get?
<boyee> Can we install adobereader using the apt-get?
<dasnipa> boyee: yeah... its in the mediabuntu repo
<MotorCityMadMan> !akregator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akregator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boyee> sudo apt-get install adobereader,I get none.
<CaseyOmah> Is there a way to write a script (sh or otherwise) that will restart KTorrent on crash?
<MotorCityMadMan> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dasnipa> boyee: you dont have the mediabuntu repo... google it
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: what was on there?
<dasnipa> boyee: plus i dont know that the pacakge is called adobe reader do apt-cache search adobe reader
<Shifty> boyee, Can download the Adobe Reader from the Adobe website. What's how I got it
<Shifty> That's how I got it
<_4str1> !codecs | boyee
<ubotu> boyee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaseyOmah> Win2fs is always mounting my ext3 partitions in ro mode.
<CrazyLazy> any good free FPS for Linux?
<CaseyOmah> I'm pretty sure the journal is empty.
<dwidmann> someone called ..... hmmm, VSpike?
<VSpike> dwidmann: si, barone
<CrazyLazy> Is there any FPS for linux?
<cuco> doom1
<cuco> doom2
<_4strO> CrazyLazy: cube
<cuco> ... doom3 :)
<CrazyLazy> Are they free?
<VSpike> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17823/
<cuco> yes
<_4strO> CrazyLazy: cube is
<CaseyOmah> cuco: There's linux ports for doom1/2/3?
<cuco> apt-get install
<_4strO> CrazyLazy: and you have a second stage
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: it's the latest Radeo Linux proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> Radeon
<cuco> doom3 is not gpl yet. i assume soon it will
<_4strO> CrazyLazy: sudo apy-get install openarena
<dwidmann> VSpike: looks like you've definitely uncovered a bug, take that same error output and create a bug report on http://launchpad.net
<CrazyLazy> sudo: apy-get: command not found
<CrazyLazy> sudo: apy-get: command not found
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: apt-get
<cuco> i am running the livecd of 7.04, i assume that by running it intel wide screen should be supported out of the box. correct?
<_4strO> CrazyLazy: know i understand your nickname :p
<VSpike> dwidmann: thx .. will do.  Seriously annoying!
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: sorry, I tried some stuff...
<VSpike> I'm wondering if I manage to install grub by hand, whether the system set-up will be complete
<CrazyLazy> I want people to do all the hard work for me, free, like Linux.
<VSpike> I'd guess installing grub must be one of the last things it does, but what else might I miss out?
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: Linux is freeware, support is not encluded in most freeware packages, so hard work is relocated to the user. Not support.
<nosrednaeki1> VSpike: you might want to try the alternate installer, especcially if you have RAID or complicated HD arrangements
<CrazyLazy> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrazyLazy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: by applying that fix from the gentoo wiki, I can log out
<VSpike> nosrednaeki: It's probably worth a go, although my system is very boring.  I even removed my primary PATA disk so it was just a single SATA drive on an NF4 board.
<CrazyLazy> Why does the Konsole say this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17828/??
<CrazyLazy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17828/
<nosrednaeki1> but glx stuff is still all messed up
<nosrednaeki1> VSpike: hmm..
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: Read line 51.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaeki , you mean the linux 3finger salute ? :)
<nosrednaeki1> yeah.. try that before trying to install manully
<CrazyLazy> Why would I remove them??
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: huh?
<CaseyOmah> They are unreferenced.
<CrazyLazy> But many of them is important.
<CrazyLazy> Like gimp-data, I like gimp. Then I shouldn't remove it.
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: Are you sure you don't have upgraded packages for them?
<CrazyLazy> Or??
<BluesKaj> nosrednaeki ctrl,alt,backspace
<CrazyLazy> No I'm not sure.
<CrazyLazy> How can I check?
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: haha no.... I mean this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: I'm basically a newbie, so I don't know.
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=239
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: But I've found that apt-get hasn't removed things from my active apps before.
<VSpike> To install grub by hand in the LiveCD, would I want to do something like: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/target /dev/hda
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: just out of curiosity, do you have an AMD system?
<CaseyOmah> CrazyLazy: What I'd do is remember the pastebin URL and run the autoremove, if things break, look at the pastebin and reinstall.
<BluesKaj> yes nosrednaeki,  AMD64 Compaq Presario venice 3200+ CPU , but just have the onboard graphics
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: a Xpress 200m?
<nosrednaeki1> same here, cept a acer 5050, turion x2, Xpress 1100
<BluesKaj> no the Radeon RS480/200g
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: same thing... RS480 is the graphics chip
<BluesKaj> xpress200G
<nosrednaeki1> seems that this only affects AMD computers http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=239
<nosrednaeki1> yeah... the Xpress1100 is just a xpress200 with support for X2's
<Kubuntu> Can I install google earth by using sudo apt.get install?
<nosrednaeki1> Kubuntu: I don't think so
<nosrednaeki1> unless you find a repository
<BluesKaj> no, you have to enable backports ...i think
<nosrednaeki1> GOOGLE has ubuntu packages though
<BluesKaj> or DL it from the site
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> ok , BRB
<nosrednaeki1> Any luck.
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj:
<Kubuntu> How do I install bin files?
<CaseyOmah> Kubuntu: ./filename.bin from a console.
<VSpike> Kubuntu: normally "chmod 755 something.bin && ./something.bin"
<VSpike> where does grub.conf normally hang out?
<ale84> I all
<CaseyOmah> VSpike: /boot/grub/ ... I think.
<nosrednaeki1> VSpike: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ale84> sorry I can't install kbuntu , cause it doesn't reconize my sata hdd what I can do ?? in advance thanks
<CaseyOmah> ale84: Doesn't recognize on LiveCd?
<ale84> even  while is booting from live cd it take a log time ... then when I try to install doesn't reconize my hhd
<ale84> it say that is impossble to install no hhd avaible
<UKESN|Javax> its impossible to install from livecd for me
<dromer> !burn
<UKESN|Javax> even though ive got 1024 mb RAM
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<UKESN|Javax> so i just installed dapper
<UKESN|Javax> updated to edgy, then updated to feisty
<UKESN|Javax> and boom hey presto
<CaseyOmah> UKESN|Javax: Upgrade path.
<nosrednaeki1> BluesKaj: open GL works on first login.
<ale84> CaseyOmah I have a sony vaio vgn a517b, any chace ??
<nosrednaeki1> I'm going to go log  out and then back in... BRB
<animimotus> hi
<CaseyOmah> ale84: I've never had an issue installing from any of the LiveCDs, UKESN|Javax may have an idea that would work for you.
<kalorin> CaseyOmah: you should give it a try with an ATI video card ;)
<CaseyOmah> kalorin: I'm running nv, I think...
<CaseyOmah> I'd have to look, been a while since I played with my hardware. lol
<animimotus> I have crash 4 times since I installed Feisty Kubuntu (a new install). Please, someone can take a look to my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17838/ and my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17833/  ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: everything is working!!
<nosrednaekim> and i'm sure of it this time!
<CaseyOmah> nosrednaekim: Congrats.
<ale84> I don't understand if linux doesn't support my laptop myabe is better that I give up ....
<nosrednaekim> ale84: you could always try another distro
<CaseyOmah> ale84: There are issues with some installers, it's not that the OS doesn't support the hardware.
<ale84> nosrednaekim I tried net bsd debian ubuntu kbuntu so far
<SmL9> is it possible to suspend a live session?
<Squier_> Salut
<nosrednaekim> CaseyOmah: thank you... now I just have to wait for BluesKaj to come back so I can tell him the solution
<ubuntu_> Can anyone tell me about a program like GameMaker for linux?
<nosrednaekim> ale84: try an RPM based distro, like suse
<nosrednaekim> SmL9: ussually not
<CaseyOmah> ubuntu_: There's one for writing Sierra-style games, just check out the repos.
<ubuntu_> What is its name?
<ale84> nosrednaekim, I can't uderstand why I should try another distro once again
<CaseyOmah> ubuntu_: I'd have to look, give me a sec...
<ubuntu_> ok
<SmL9> nosrednaekim: damn. when I try to suspend my live session it locks the session and i can't get back in, the password doesn't work anymore
<ale84> why rpm I had the same problem with netbsd seems to be somethig wrong with my hhd
<nosrednaekim> ale84: yeah,well, did you try googleing to see if anyone else got linux running on that model?
<nosrednaekim> SmL9: oh it does suspend?
<nosrednaekim> well ehre's how to fix the passwrod problem
<ale84> nosrednaekim yes I tried already and only one person
<nosrednaekim> ale84: and did it work for them?
<ale84> write in a forum and no one repleid back him
<CaseyOmah> ubuntu_: agistudio.
<nosrednaekim> ale84: ah... oh... umm..maybe it doesn't work then..
<CaseyOmah> ubuntu_: nagi appears to be the player.
<ale84> nice .. =)
<nosrednaekim> sorry.
<Ashex> so, has anyone been crazy enough to try upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: thats more like saying... who has been crazy enough to go without edgy for 6 months..
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<CaseyOmah> Ashex: You aren't supposed to upgrade skipping steps, but someone has upgraded Dapper/Edgy/Feisty I've seen mentioned
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: come in pls...
<nosrednaekim> OH well... he's not here... bye all..
<BluesKaj> Ashex:  i like the way you loaded that question , Feisty seems fine so far , just the digital out on my soundcard is not working but otherwise , no probs
<CaseyOmah> nosrednaekim: I'll let him know if he shows up.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ahh! you are here...
<nosrednaekim> thsi is what you do BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM
<nosrednaekim> it worked for me
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim, just setting up google earth
<boyee> any good game in ubuntu???
<boyee>  any good game in ubuntu???
<CaseyOmah> boyee: Sudoku
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: so did you fix your log out problem?
<BluesKaj> boyee:  get an xbox
<Timsen> hi, would it be better to install the dapper LTS server version on a dual quad core board or should it be better to use feisty?
<nosrednaekim> boyee: tremulous
<Tm_T> boyee: no need to repeat
<nosrednaekim> fiesty...
<boyee> moto
<boyee> ??
<BluesKaj> seems ok nosrednaekim , but I'll check in a few mins
<SmL9> nosrednaekim: Well the screen goes blank but the hd and other stuff stays on. if I move the mouse the screen comes back on
<nosrednaekim> SmL9: ahh... so suspend really doesn't work..
<nosrednaekim> it has to do with ramdisks and livecd.. sus[pending would be awfully messy
<nosrednaekim> Bye all..
<SmL9> nosrednaekim: seems not...
<SmL9> nosrednaekim: oh well, bye then
<Tm_T> Timsen: for desktop use, I'd recommend Feisty
<snap> how come kbuntu wants to launch gimp everytime i start a kde session?
<Timsen> no should be pure server
<Tm_T> Timsen: ok, then, need long time support?
<Timsen> in my opinion the lts version of ubuntu is more stable, but it depends on the things you want to run on it @ Tm_T
<Tm_T> yes
<Timsen> but i ask the question with view on the hardware support
<tuco_> Hey 4stro :-)
<Tm_T> Timsen: newer has broader support
<_4strO> yop tuco_
<tuco_> I am back sir
<_4strO> yes did you save the file i gave you ?
<tuco_> so we can continue with Beryl if you don't mind :-)
<tuco_> Nah sorry
<kristjan_> into what package does "kinfocenter" belong to?
<myte> I've got a problem with beryl on Kubuntu Feisty KDE. I have succesfully installed drivers for my ATI Radeon 1100 card,  I tried fgl_glxgears on terminal and it shows 3d cobe with gears rolling fine on each side. I've tried to find solution to my broblem from ubuntu, kubuntu and beryl forums but i still don't get it. Beryl doesn't start and it says it's becaus there's no composite extensions, but when I enable composite extensions, th
<myte> glxgears stop working (assuming my drivers stop working) DOes anyone know what I shouls so now? tia
<tuco_> We need to start from scratch mate
<_4strO> tuco_: ok
<tuco_> Thank you
<LjL> !find kinfocenter | kristjan_
<LjL> kristjan_: (you can also just type "dpkg -S kinfocenter")
<ubotu> kristjan_: File kinfocenter found in kcontrol, kde4base
<kristjan_> LjL: the should be reported against kcontrol then? or kde4base?
<tuco_> So have you managed to make it worked or not 4stro?
<kristjan_> LjL: the *bug
<LjL> kristjan_: i'd say kcontrol
<LjL> How can i list all packages that come from a given repository URL (or component) using apt-cache or aptitude?
<_4strO> tuco_: type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak"
<tuco_> in terminal yes?
<snap> how come kbuntu wants to launch gimp everytime i start a kde session?
<Tm_T> snap: do you close it?
<_4strO> tuco_: yes
<tuco_> done
<LjL> How can i list all packages that come from a given repository URL (or component) using apt-cache or aptitude?
<snap> tim_t yeah it was closed
<Tm_T> snap: doublecheck it's not running, also doublecheck it's not mentioned in ~/.kde/Autostart/ folder
<_4strO> tuco_: type 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tm_T> snap: if doesn't help, I'll help you to start clean session
<tuco_> in command?
<tuco_> done in command
<snap> ok hang on....not used to finding process manager in kde
<_4strO> tuco_: you have your file open right ?
<tuco_> yes sir
<_4strO> select all and paste this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17845/
<tuco_> what this will do exactly?
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> I have a laptop running dapper, and I want to upgrade it to feisty
<Ashex> But, I'm pretty sure something will break
<_4strO> tuco_: sorry paste this one : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17847/
<tuco_> man man ;-)
<Ashex> so I was wondering if anyone was crazy enough to do the upgrade in one stage, as opposed to the two stage dapper to edgy edgy to feisty
<tuco_> what should this do 4stro?
<_4strO> tuco_: it's for use the default driver wich is necessary to run beryl
<tuco_> you sure it is safe yeah?
<_4strO> not really sure but we can reverse easilly
<snap> hmm itdidnt stat this time....but i was not able to find the "process manager" can you point it out to me?
<tuco_> otherwise I'll hunt you down dude ;-)
<tuco_> hold I paste
<_4strO> snap: ctrl + esc
<LjL> how can standard Qt (or, if possible, GTK) applications be made to use the KDE global menubar?
<snap> ahh sweet thanks
<_4strO> ;)
<_4strO> snap: otherwise he is in the system menu
<snap> in gnome i have no problem finding things.....i still get a little lost in KDE
<tuco_> done
<dwidmann> LJL: are you sure it can be done at all?
<_4strO> tuco_: then restart X
<LjL> dwidmann: no, i'm not sure at all, i'd like to though :)
<Tm_T> aww
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, is there a way to download kubuntu because www.kubuntu.org is down
<Tm_T> dwidmann: you meanie ;)
<snap> system services?
<Tm_T> LjL: let's assume my settings work :-P
<_4strO> snap: not in the system settings
<_4strO> in the "system" part of principal menu
<snap> KSysGuard Performance Manager?
<tuco_> done 4stro
<_4strO> snap: yes
<snap> alrighty then Thanx!! ;)
<_4strO> tuco_: ok type ''glxinfo | grep render" in a console
<CraZy675> I'm having a problem with my wireless configuration
<CraZy675> I can see the wireless networks but cannot connect to them
<CraZy675> it times out when trying to grab an ip
<_4strO> tuco_: direct rendering: Yes ??
<tuco_> nah
<tuco_> Kidding yes :-)
<_4strO> rhoooooooooooooo !!!
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> was afraid :p
<tuco_> nga nga nga#
<tuco_> ok next my man
<_4strO> tuco_: then type : "sudo aptitude beryl beryl-manager"
<domenic> \join
<tuco_> to install Beryl yes?
<_4strO> tuco_: yes
<tuco_> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<tuco_> Super Cow Powers! I thought only Mad Cow existed!
<CraZy675> the router uses 64 bit encryption and I'm not sure how to set that on here
<tuco_> this is what I have
<_4strO> tuco_: ok :p
<tuco_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17849/
<_4strO> try 'sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes'
<_4strO> oups i forgot the 'install' word before :p
<_4strO> nevermind
<tuco_> so do I have to restart?
<_4strO> tuco_: nop
<tuco_> I mean to install Beryl :-)
<_4strO> tuco_: do 'sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes'
<tominglis> hi does anyone know how to enable binary transfer in kasablanca?
<CraZy675> how do I enable 64 bit encryption for wireless?
<tuco_> dooooooooooooooone
<_4strO> tuco_: type "beryl-manager &"
<tuco_> done
<bbeck_> Hello, I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that the speech bubbles for kopete are appearing in the upper right hand corner rather than above the kicker?
<tuco_> I have this now
<_4strO> tuco_: you have an rubis near the clock ?
<_4strO> in the systray
<tuco_> yes there is one also this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17850/
<tuco> sorry
<domenic> hello, i have gcc installed, but i do not have stdio.h
<tuco> 4stro the icon is there but it looks like there is something wrong no?
<_4strO> yes
<domenic> should i reinstall gcc?
<_4strO> tuco: can you paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17851/
<CraZy675> how do I enable 64 bit encryption for wireless?
<CraZy675> I can see the networks, but I can't connect to them
<_4strO> tuco: mmm that's not the one i gave you :/
<tuco> The last on yes
<tuco> one
<tuco> give it back then
<_4strO> tuco: 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<_4strO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17847/
<jussi01> how do I get a root konquerer??
<jussi01> (for file browsing/deletin)
<_4strO> jussi01: kdesu konqueror in a konsole
<_4strO> jussi01: but be carefull whenn you remove ;)
<tuco> ok pasted again 4stro
<_4strO> tuco: restart X
<jussi01> _4strO: yeah, I know...:D
<_4strO> tuco: you save it ?
<_4strO> too late ...
<_4strO> jussi01: you know what ? that you have to be carefull ?
<jussi01> yes :D
<_4strO> ;)
<barry_> hello
<charlie> here is a strange deal.  I just installed kubuntu on my compaq v2000 and konqueror will not connect to internet when using pcmcia wireless but firefox will.  konqueror will work however when connected by dsl (ethernet).  also, dhcp won't grab the default gateway or ip addy when on wireless.
<Oliver> charlie, what's your wireless network card?
<charlie> dlink air plus dw g630
<gemidjy> how do I tell Xorg to use only 64MB of the video RAM (highest is 128MB) ?
<charlie> it worked fine in both dapper and edgy with out of the box.
<CraZy675> i'm using the 7.04 live cd and my wireless is seeing the networks but im not able to connect to them
<Oliver> charlie, have you tried changing your connector (I have changed from Wireless Assistant to Kwlan)
<LjL> !xconfig > gemidjy    (gemidjy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Oliver> that coonected me
<CraZy675> where should i go from here?
<_4strO> !xconfig > _4strO
<gemidjy> LjL: thanks :)
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> just for fun, I'm upgrading dapper to feisty
<Ashex> wonder how broken it will be....
<_4strO> Ashex: lol
<charlie__> CraZy675> did you try editing the network settings?
<CraZy675> charlie__: by right clicking in the task bar and setting up "manual configuration"
<charlie__> systemsettings>networksettings>routes tab> what is in this field?
<ubuntu> 4stro. I am screwed it didn't boot back in
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok no pb
<mrdlouisd> How do I build my own icon set, I downloaded the new icons id like to use, just having a hard time finding a tutorial on how to use them
<ubuntu> I am using the Live cd now
<trotek> kubuntu.org is down?
<ubuntu> I don't want to reinstall everything again mate
<ubuntu> is there a way to log back in?
<_4strO> ubuntu: you dont need to ;)
<_4strO> ubuntu type  'sudo fdisk -l | grep linux'
<ubuntu> well after the Kubuntu loading screen it hangs there doing nothing
<_4strO> ubuntu: it will give you two lines
<CraZy675> charlie__: 192.168.0.1
<ubuntu> I am using the Livd Cd how can I do what you told me?
<_4strO> ubuntu: you can open a konsole ?
<ubuntu> no I can't get into it all
<ubuntu> I had to put the live cd to come here
<ubuntu> not from the install
<_4strO> ubuntu: your on the liveCD now righht ?
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> then you have a konsole :p
<ubuntu> yes
<charlie__> CraZy675>  ok how about the ip addy in network interfaces tab?
<_4strO> ubuntu: type 'sudo fdisk -l | grep linux'
<_4strO> ubuntu: you will have two lines
<CraZy675> charlie__: it has a weird 162.... instead of 192.168.0.100
<_4strO> dont want the swap one
<boyee> #ubuntu-cn
<CraZy675> sorry 169
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok ?
<charlie__> CraZy675>  hit administrator button and coose configure interface
<intelikey> _4strO you may assume to much.  i have 0 lines from that command
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  fdisk -l | grep linux
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<ubuntu> trying
<CraZy675> charlie__: yup
<charlie__> then change that to 192.168.0.1
<_4strO> intelikey: sudo fdisk -l | grep linux
<intelikey> _4strO see the paste above ^
<_4strO> intelikey: SUDO fdisk -l | grep linux !!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> _4strO see the paste above ^
<ubuntu> and after 4stro?
<charlie__> CraZy675>  oh yeah you have to click manual button.
<_4strO> intelikey: .... SUDO SUDO SUDO SUDO
<lovloss> *whimper* somebody help me ;_;
<intelikey> _4strO are you really that ignorant ?         root using sudo adds nothing.
<CraZy675> charlie__: change it to .1 or .100?
<pollyo> Hello
<charlie__> try 100
<CraZy675> k
<_4strO> ubuntu
<lovloss> Nothing automounts, and the loading screen turns my monitor off, i have to use recovery mode and manually load up kdm ....
<ubuntu> waiting
<_4strO> have you some lines ?
<ubuntu> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l | grep linux
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  sudo fdisk -l | grep linux
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~] 
<_4strO> ok ...
<_4strO> my fault
<ubuntu> ok now you are confusing me
<ubuntu> what should I type?
<_4strO> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l | grep Linux
<CraZy675> alright trying this out brb
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux
<ubuntu> which one damn it?
<JuJuBee> I installed a HD into my computer and installed windows on it for gaming.  How do I add it to my grub?
<boyee> I install the scim but I type the CTRL+space not work in the kate.
<intelikey> ubuntu they work the same.
<ubuntu> I have two lines now
<_4strO> ok
<boyee> What I can do next?
<ubuntu> What shall I do?
<JuJuBee> I see it from kubuntu.  /dev/sdb1
<boyee> help me please!!!
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2            7785        9729    15623212+  83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3            7531        7784     2040255   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok
<boyee>  I install the scim but I type the CTRL+space not work in the kate.
<ubuntu> sorry I am in the kitchen not very confy doing this
<intelikey> JuJuBee edit /boot/grub/menu.lst    and add the correct info
<_4strO> ubuntu: "sudo mkdir linuxtemp && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /linuxtemp"
<CraZy675> nope i dont' get past 24% configuring device
<charlie__> CraZy675>  next try setting the interface back to dhcp
<_4strO> ubuntu: (we are mounting your partition on a temp directory)
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /linuxtemp does not exist
<intelikey> JuJuBee example info:  title Micro$oft Windows <nextline>   root    (hd0,0) <nextline>     chainloader +1 <nextline> boot
<_4strO> ubuntu: type "sudo mkdir test && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /test"
<JuJuBee> but linux is (hd0,0) does it matter?
<intelikey> JuJuBee note that the " root (blah,#) " is the only part you will need to change.
<ubuntu> ount: mount point /test does not exist
<ubuntu> looks like I am royally screwed here
<JuJuBee> So set to (hd1,0) ?
<_4strO> ubuntu: no :p
<intelikey> JuJuBee most likely your specs will be   root (hd1,0)  but thats only a guess.
<JuJuBee> How can I find out?
<_4strO> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /test
<intelikey> check the output of  sudo fdisk -l ;cat /boot/grub/device*
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /test does not exist
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ [17:28]  --> acemo has
<ubuntu> it looks like I am having a trip on planet mars here now!
<acemo> huh?
<intelikey> and adjust accordingly.    possably even add an entry in /boot/grub/device.map
<_4strO> sudo mkdir lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /lol
<_4strO> ubuntu: sudo mkdir lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /lol
<llutz> _4strO: ubuntu: sudo mkdir /lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /lol
<llutz> _4strO: missing / at mkdir
<_4strO> llutz: is there really a difference ?
<JuJuBee> intelikey : shows me /dev/sda1 , 2, & 3 for my linux drive and then /dev/sdb1 for my NTFS drive
<ubuntu> no nada niet nothing rien
<llutz> _4strO: sure, "mkdir test " creates it in actual directory
<llutz> _4strO: "/test" is root-dir
<_4strO> llutz: that's what i want
<JuJuBee> Then under everything (hd0)  /dev/sda
<llutz> _4strO: ubuntu: sudo mkdir lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 lol
<ubuntu> Ok all I want guys is start Kubuntu nornally again with the Live cd
<acemo> anyone knows how to test if a folder excists in bash script?
<llutz> _4strO: ^^ then use this
<intelikey> JuJuBee yes and the use of scsi emulation means that you probably want an entry in /boot/grub/device.map  saying "/dev/hdb (hd1) "   if it's not there already.
<ubuntu> so what should I do?
<_4strO> llutz: weird i never had this pb before
<LjL> acemo: test -e filename, i think
<_4strO> ubuntu: sudo mkdir lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 lol
<llutz> _4strO: "lol" and "/lol" are only the same if you are in "/"
<LjL> acemo: anyway, "help test"
<crube> I need an easy-to-use program I could use to edit web pages.
<llutz> _4strO: "pwd" tells you, where you are ;)
<_4strO> llutz: i know ;)
<acemo> LjL: thanks, didnt knew there was a test command ^_^
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok now ?
<ubuntu> I don't know about the last one but it didnt give an error message
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok good
<JuJuBee> intelikey : I will give it a go... Thanks
<ubuntu> I hope otherwise I'll put a reward on your head!
<intelikey> JuJuBee they really made it harder to diagnose and help remotely, when they changed over to the use of scsi emulation for all hd's.     if you want you can pastebin   cat /proc/partitions   and i'll look at that for you.
<ubuntu> what shall I do next 4stroboy?
<_4strO> ubuntu: cd lol && kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JuJuBee> intelikey : thanks.  Let me see if the changes worked after restart first...
<intelikey>  /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> JuJuBee if so disreguard the pastebin...  :)
<_4strO> ubuntu:  ?
<_4strO> what's hap ?
<ubuntu> it gave me a lot of stuff in terminal then opened kate
<intelikey> _4strO having him edit the config for the livecd ?
<_4strO> yes
<ubuntu> Poor Kate she is all opened now :-)
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> ubuntu: the file is empty ?
<ubuntu> she is asking for it I tell ya!
<ubuntu> nah
<Sanne> ubuntu: not funny
<JuJuBee> intelikey : reboot didn't even load grub menu...
<ubuntu> She is asking for me to correct her Sanne that's all. No sexism here.
<ubuntu> I have the xorg from before 4stro!
<_4strO> ubuntu: go to the Section "Device"
<ubuntu> yes
<yuriy> charlie__: how did you end up with different name in different channels :P
<ubuntu> it shows vesa
<_4strO> remove all lines with Option
<yuriy> charlie__: anyways, does knetworkmanager show you as online when you are on wireless
<slestak> does anyone know how to disable the "do you want to dist-upgrade" prompt in adept?
<yuriy> or did you configure it manually elsewhere?
<polly1> Hello...
<intelikey> JuJuBee ok pastebin the output of these three things    cat /boot/grub/device.map /boot/grub/menu.lst /proc/partitions
<polly1> I lost my taskbar.  Any idea what would cause that or what I have to run to bring it back up?
<ubuntu> Hold on 4stro I am pasting the file
<_4strO> ubuntu: remove all lines with Option ... (in the Section "Device")
<slestak> ive got an edgy machine at work that i do not want to upgrade (nor do I want anyone else to didt-upgrade it)
<intelikey> and yes that's all one command.  "cat /boot/grub/device.map /boot/grub/menu.lst /proc/partitions"
<charlie__> starting knetworkmanager now, neve used it before
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17858/
<yuriy> charlie__: it's not started already? it's default on feisty
<polly1> brb
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok ...close kate :p
<yuriy> charlie__: basically my guess is that konqueror is asking network-manager if you are online and thinks you're not, so it won't connect
<yuriy> and firefox doesn't do that
<_4strO> ubuntu
<ubuntu> done
<ubuntu> yes
<charlie__> nothing showing me as online,  just been doing updates and using firefox
<_4strO> ubuntu: kdesu kate /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> opened kate empty
<JuJuBee> intelikey : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17859
<JuJuBee> I removed comments
<intelikey> looking
<charlie__> ok i see,  it shows no connection.
<yuriy> charlie__: does it detect your network card and networks?
<_4strO> ubuntu: close ...
<ubuntu> ok
<_4strO> ubuntu: cd..
<ubuntu> huh?
<_4strO> cd..
<_4strO> ^^
<polly1> Anyone know how I would get my taskbar back with the K menu?
<ubuntu> cd where? how?
<charlie__> when i plug the ethernet in then it shows a connection
<yuriy> you mean cd .. i think
<_4strO> in the command line just type 'cd ..'
<_4strO> yuriy: yep
<charlie__> in the network interfaces tab it show both ath0 and eth0 as enabled and connected
* _4strO is just a little tired :p
<ubuntu> cannot run the command line
<charlie__> the icon on the task bar show not connected
<ubuntu> in terminal or command?
<polly1> Does anyone know the name of the application to start the taskbar?
<yuriy> charlie__: unfortunately network-manager is stupid and can't figure out that you're connected if it didn't configure the connection
<_4strO> ubuntu: try 'kdesu etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> polly1: it should be kicker
<Sanne> polly1: if you mean the whole panel
<polly1> Sanne: Ok. Thanks.
<ubuntu> etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/lol$
<polly1> Sanne: I have a bar at the top but the bottom bar is gone.  is that considered the whole panel?
<ubuntu> pfffffffffff
<charlie__> yuriy__ i had to futz with settings to get it to work.
<Sanne> polly1: oh, no, it isn't
<_4strO> looool
<Sanne> polly1: you're on kubuntu?
<_4strO> ubuntu: try 'kdesu kate etc/X11/xorg.conf
<polly1> running kicker didn't bring it back.
<_4strO> i'm really tired ...
<ubuntu> I am losing my hair over this again
<polly1> Sanne: Yes kubuntu.
<charlie__> how do you get konqueror to recognize the connection
<polly1> Sanne: I setup to have a bar at the top as well. but it isn't the one with the K
<ubuntu> opened kate
<intelikey> JuJuBee all looks correct.     you could   sudo grub-install /dev/sda     to update the mbr   but it shouldn't be needed.     ah unless installing windows has hosed the mbr, which is probably the case.
<ubuntu> again
<_4strO> ubuntu: this is my fault sorry i made lot of mistake
<polly1> Sanne: Running kicker didn't bring up the K bar.  I have no idea where it went.
<_4strO> ubuntu: not an empty file ?
<ubuntu> No problem I thank you for that!
<JuJuBee> intelikey : no, I disconnected my linux drive when I installed windows.
<ubuntu> empty file yes
<kalorin> !dos2unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JuJuBee> To avoid that problem.
<kalorin> hrms.. surprised that's not a package
<ubuntu> no not empty sorry
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok close kate and type 'cd ..' in the console
<polly1> Kicker is already running.
<intelikey> JuJuBee then it shouldn't be needed.     what interface are these drives ?    sata ?  ide ?   scsi ?  ...?
<_4strO> ubuntu: ok
<polly1> but no K menu bar
<_4strO> pfiouuuu
<yuriy> charlie__: i don't know the solution off the top of my head, trying to search the forums but the search is being useless for some reason.
<JuJuBee> Linux is on a sata and windows on ide.
<Sanne> polly1: I'm having a right click menu entry for the panel of: "Add new panel" -> "External Taskbar". Is this what you want?
<_4strO> ubuntu: now in the Section "Device"
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> ubuntu: you have Identifier	"ATI RADEON X1400"
<ubuntu> I closed kate
<_4strO> LOL
<ubuntu> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<intelikey> JuJuBee that's it.   go into bios and tell it to boot from the sata drive first.
<JuJuBee> It is booting from sata first...
<ubuntu> I guess it will be quicker If I reinstall Kubuntu :-)
<JuJuBee> That is where linux is installed.
<polly1> Sanne: Strange I do not have an option to add new panel.
<ubuntu> but I will need your help for the ATI drivers
<Sanne> polly1: for the kmenu you do right click-> add applet. The kmenu is in there.
<ubuntu> all this for Beryl...geez
<Sanne> polly1: what do you have when you right click?
<polly1> Sanne: You are right clicking on the background image?
<Sanne> polly1: no, on the panel
<ubuntu> so 4stro shall I re?install K
<polly1> Sanne: I tried it on the top panel and got some options.
<Sanne> polly1: which ones?
<yuriy> charlie__: try commenting everything in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting
<charlie__> yuriy> thanks, I have been posting to the forums.
<_4strO> if the liveCD choose the vesa driver for an ATI, does it mean the free ati driver doesn't supported ?
<intelikey> JuJuBee and edit /boot/grub/device.map    change  (hd1)   /dev/sdb    to   (hd1)   /dev/hda   (assuming first ide)   if cdrom drive or anything on the same bus might be hdc
<polly1> Sanne: What panel is considered the one with the K button?
<_4strO> ubuntu
<_4strO> ubuntu: no
<ubuntu> I am asking you mate...you knoe better than I do
<ubuntu> yes
<Sanne> polly1: the kmenu is an applet you can add to the panel.
<charlie__> yuriy> you mean #everything
<_4strO> ubuntu: in one command we can reverse to the original version you had before this test ;)
<charlie__> oops
<yuriy> charlie__: yeah i think # is the right thing
<ubuntu> I am waiting for it like preachers for Jesus!
<yuriy> g2g, gl
<JuJuBee> OK, done, now restarting ...
<_4strO> ubuntu: but i just wanna know something before
<ubuntu> ahaha
<charlie__> okeedokee
<_4strO> if the liveCD choose the vesa driver for an ATI, does it mean the free ati driver doesn't supported ?
<_4strO> nobody knows ?
<polly1> Sanne: I have Dock Application , External , Kasbar, krim , externap panel
<_4strO> intelikey:
<polly1> make that ksim
<Ashex> _4strO, the liveCD i believe uses the vesa driver as a default
<giorgos> In every restart I have 70% chance that the kernel wouldnt mount the swap and ntfs partitions. Anybody with this issue?
<polly1> universal sidebar
<intelikey> _4strO no it means the live cd uses vesa by default
<polly1> as well
<_4strO> ok thx
<ubuntu> but at least with Vesa I get a 1024x768...the case here is that I cannot boot into Kubuntu, only get a black screen after the loading screen
<_4strO> ubuntu: kate is open right
<ubuntu> no
<_4strO> ubuntu: kdesu kate etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atz> anyone know where in KDE you change your cursor?
<JuJuBee> intelikey : no menu, straight to linux.
<Sanne> polly1: that doesn't look at all like mine. Are you sure you're looking at the kde panel?
<intelikey> atz kcontrol
<ubuntu> opened and empty
<snap> yeah been looking for that
<_4strO> ubuntu: not empty
<atz> ty intelikey :)
<intelikey> JuJuBee k let me revisit the pastebin.....
<ubuntu> it is
<Ashex> to reconfigure the xorg.conf file
<polly1> Sanne: Under add new panel right?
<Sanne> polly1: oh wait!!
<Ashex> use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-oxrg
<JuJuBee> should I grub-install /dev/sda ?
<intelikey> JuJuBee remove the line in menu.slt     hiddenmenu
<_4strO> ubuntu: did you type the cd .. command before ?
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> ok
<intelikey> JuJuBee if it's told to hide the menu it does....
<_4strO> ubuntu: close kate and 'kdesu kate lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snap> where is Kcontrol in the menues?
<JuJuBee> my bad, didn't see that...
<ubuntu> empty kate
<Ashex> _4strO, what are they trying to do?
<Sanne> polly1: yes, I see the same (almost). I have "External Taskbar" instead of "External Panel". Maybe because I'm on Dapper still. I would try those external options.
<intelikey> snap used to be look & feel   themes   i think
<_4strO> Ashex: running the ati free driver on a radeon X1400
<ubuntu> again!
<polly1> Sanne: Yes.  Mine also says Eternal Taskbar.  should have jotted them down prior to typing them.
<_4strO> ubuntu: empty ?
<ubuntu> yes
<intelikey> _4strO  >>> kdesu kate /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snap> found something under system settings "keyboard & mouse
<slestak> is there a way to lock an install to edgy and prevent dist-upgrade?  i want to disable the adept dist-upgrade dialog.
<intelikey> the leading / maybe.
<polly1> Sanne: I was able to get a new panel going with the K menu.  I'll have to look more into it later.  Thanks for the heads up on finding the add panel.
<_4strO> intelikey: there is something i dont see on the liveCD tree :p
<_4strO> ubunt
<_4strO> ubuntu: kdesu kate /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> polly1: you're welcome :)
<polly1> BB:
<ubuntu> At this pace I better just reinstall the damn thing and sweat again to reinstall drivers arhhhh
<facugaich> I just downloaded w32codecs from medibuntu but the file seems to be corrupt, plus the transfer rate is very low, are there any mirrors?
<slestak> facugaich: i think the mplayer homepage has them
<_4strO> ubuntu: without all my mistakes we done nothing :p
<_4strO> we hed done
<balint> hi, can someone tell me, wich port is used by the Adept Manager?
<_4strO> had
<ubuntu> strange it showed a few things on the left like desktop,linux temp, lol, test...
<ubuntu> but kate still empty
<JuJuBee> intelikey : got the menu, selected windows and now stayed at Starting Up ...  for while, Now stuck at blank screen.
<_4strO> ok ...
<_4strO> ubuntu
<_4strO> close kate !
<ubuntu> dying...
<ubuntu> dooooooooone
<_4strO> ubuntu: kdesu kate /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> empty kate
<Kimppa> Hello. I've just changed my mother board and as expected, some hardware isn't working anymore (such as sounds). Is there any way I can reconfigure kubuntu to my new mother board - other than reinstalling it?
<intelikey> JuJuBee ok.  you probably need to read up on grub a bit and find out how to tell grub to set hda to 0x80    cause windows was installed on what bios saw as 0x80  now it's trying to load on 0x81   (bios declaration of hard drive location, kinda like the grub hd0 thing.)
<_4strO> ubuntu: close kate and type 'pwd'
<ubuntu> done
<_4strO> ubuntu: result ?
<balint> where can i browse the irc channles in konversation????
<JuJuBee> Sounds too much trouble... Might be eaiser to reset HD order in bios when I need windows...
<balint> oh i got it, F5
<intelikey> JuJuBee i'd just give you the line to add if i knew grub,  but i use lilo.    in lilo it would be       boot-as=0x80     but i doubt that grub will recognize that.
<ubuntu> without the unknown command
<sean> can someone please help me?
<_4strO> ubuntu: pwd
<JuJuBee> let me look it up...
<ubuntu> done that
<_4strO> will give you one line
<sean> its a newbie question, it will probably be really easy to answer....
<fdoving> sean: ask, and see what happens.
<intelikey> JuJuBee you can do it that way too.  (bios change for each boot gets tiresum)
<_4strO> !ask | sean
<ubotu> sean: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> Sean...if you need to mess up your machine ask 4stro ;-)
<sean> im trying to remap my apple(command) key to work as the ctrl key on an apple ibook g4
<sean> im attempting to follow these instructions : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13640
<intelikey> fdoving might know grub well enough to tell you JuJuBee
<_4strO> ubuntu: pwd give one line no ?
<ubuntu> yes
<sean> can someone translate those from me :P?
<_4strO> ubun
<_4strO> ubun
<_4strO> oups
<ubuntu> this one /home/ubuntu\
<balint> actually i have one questiion:) hoc can i find out, wich ports are used by the adept manager, and konversation???
<fdoving> JuJuBee: what's the problem?
<Sanne> Kimppa: usually hardware is recognized at boot time by the linux kernel, so I doubt reinstalling would help.
<_4strO> ubuntu: cd lol
<JuJuBee> intelikey : what aobut this... map (0x81) (0x80)
<_4strO> ubuntu: ls
<ubuntu> buntu@ubuntu:~/lol$
<ubuntu> done
<intelikey> JuJuBee see fdoving
<_4strO> ubuntu: you have many things appear ?
<ubuntu> yes sir
<intelikey> i'll be back in a few.
<_4strO> cd etc/X11/
<_4strO> ubuntu: cd etc/X11
<JuJuBee> fdoving : I installed windows on second HD (but I removed my linux drive first).  Now I want to dual boot.
<_4strO> ubuntu: cd etc/X11/
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/lol/etc/X11$
<fdoving> JuJuBee: and you
<_4strO> ubuntu: kdesu kate xorg.conf
<fdoving> JuJuBee: and you're stuck with linux only? or windows only?
<JuJuBee> Linux
<_4strO> empty ?
<JuJuBee> my windows drive  is mounted on linux desktop.
<JuJuBee> I can see it..
<ubuntu> full
<fdoving> JuJuBee: ok. good. then it's rather easy.
<JuJuBee> Linux on SATA windows on IDE
<Sanne> Kimppa: I can't give specific advice with sound because I didn't have problems so far, but let me give you hints from the bot:
<_4strO> ubunin the section Section "Device"
<Sanne> !sound | Kimppa
<ubotu> Kimppa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fdoving> JuJuBee: ok. should be pretty stright forward. what have you tried?
<_4strO> ubuntu: in the Section "Device"
<trotek> hey, what's going on with kubuntu.org?
<_4strO> ubuntu: remove all lines begin with Option
<_4strO> ubuntu: you have 8 lines
<sean> anyone?
<ubuntu> full file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17861/
<Sanne> trotek: seems to be down for me
<JuJuBee> in /boot/grub/device.map added (hd1) /dev/hda and in menu.lst added entry for windows root (hd1,0)
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17859
<_4strO> ubun
<ubuntu> yesssssssss
<ubuntu> ok I remove the lines
<_4strO> ubuntu: then save and reboot
<fdoving> JuJuBee: sdb is windows? - what does it say when you try to boot windows?
<JuJuBee> fdoving : doesn't boot windows...  after Starting Up ... blank screen.
<fdoving> JuJuBee: oh.. so windows does actually begin booting?
<fdoving> it just fails.. ?
<JuJuBee> Not sure?  I think the starting up... is part of linux (grub).
<JuJuBee> I changed the entry in device.map from what is in pastebin...
<JuJuBee> If I change bios boot order to IDE first, windows boots fine.
<fdoving> JuJuBee: ok. hard to tell what the problem is without an error message. i deleted windows a few days ago. :|
<giorgos> same for me. I have 70% chance though of not mounting swap and ntfs partitions. Anoybody with this issue?
<JuJuBee> I only need windows for gaming...
<JuJuBee> about 3-4 times a year.
<JuJuBee> See, the linux install was done as only HD in computer and same for windows.  Now I want to put both HD's in computer and dual boot.
<Ashex> JuJuBee, have the Bios boot off the linux drive
<fdoving> sean: make a ~/.xmodmap file like the one explained in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=63485&postcount=15 - then run 'xmodmap' on every login. might need to install xmodmap if it's not available by default.
<Ashex> and add an entry in menu.lst to boot the windows drive
<Ashex> so, insert the drive first, and then figure out the location
<eifzon> where can i get kubuntu? kubuntu.com is down
<JuJuBee> ashex : it is...
<eifzon> i want fiesty 7.04
<JuJuBee> but not working...
<fdoving> eifzon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Ashex> JuJuBee, one second
<Ashex> I'll pastebin mine
<fdoving> JuJuBee: did you try without your changes to device.map ?
<fyrmedic> What's up with the website?
<JuJuBee> fdoving : yes.
<ubuntu> It didn't work 4stro
<_4strO> lol ubuntu... not better ?
<_4strO> ok
<Ashex> JuJuBee, this is what I use for booting windows: http://pastebin.ca/459814
<ubuntu> so  my only option is to reinstall
<_4strO> ubuntu: no
<_4strO> look
<ubuntu> honestly I don't want to waste another two hours on it
<JuJuBee> ashex : i'll look...brb
<fdoving> JuJuBee: so, a 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' - does that help? - i think that'll make the device.maps etc. by itself.
<fdoving> ubuntu, what is it you're trying to do?
<Ashex> JuJuBee wants to boot both systems
<ubuntu> it will be faster for me to reinstall and then put ATI drivers again
<Ashex> installing grub won't do diddly
<Ashex> to generate a new device.maps
<Ashex> run grub-update
<Goliath23> hi
<_4strO> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /lol && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /lol && sudo mv /lol/etc/X11/xorg.bak /lol/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Goliath23> is aoss known to not work on x64 platforms?
<Goliath23> I get a ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded:                                            ignored.
<ubuntu> I can't boot in Kubuntu anymore...it hangs atfter the loading screen. With a white little line flashing inn a blank screen
<_4strO> ubuntu: type the command above
<_4strO> ubuntu: and reboot ;)
<_4strO> (if there no error)
<JuJuBee> ashex : is windows on separate HD?
<ubuntu> ok doing it now
<Ashex> JuJuBee, for me it is
<Ashex> JuJuBee, don't use that exact entry though, you'll probably need to modify the root location
<JuJuBee> ashex : so does linux show (hd0,0)?
<Ashex> so, insert the drive, boot into ubuntu
<Ashex> and then do fdisk -l
<Ashex> no
<fdoving> JuJuBee: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why#Separate_disk_installation
<ubuntu> ctrl alt backspace gave nothing
<Ashex> I have ubuntu on a seperate disk
<Ashex> so, it's located at (hd1,0)
<Ashex> while windows is located at (hd0,2)
<ubuntu> or do I have to reboot it all?
<fdoving> JuJuBee: it says windwos generally does not like to be the second drive.
<JuJuBee> ashex : the disk for windows is /dev/sdb1
<_4strO> ubuntudid you type the command ?
<ubuntu> in terminal yes
<_4strO> ubuntu: did you type the command before ?
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> you have to reboot
<Ashex> JuJuBee, what's the root disk located?
<ubuntu> ctrl alt bacspce did nothing
<_4strO> ubuntu: you're on the liveCD
<JuJuBee> ashex : sda1
<Ashex> JuJuBee, actually, run this command: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> reboot !
<Sanne> JuJuBee: this may also help: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<ubuntu> ok
<_4strO> without the CD ;)
<_4strO> ubuntu:
<Ashex> Seriously people
<Ashex> I'm helping the man
<Ashex> quit throwing random links at him
<_4strO> you dont have any error before with the command ?
<_4strO> too late ...
<luca> Hi
<Sanne> Ashex: sorry. It's about disk swapping when windows is not on the first disk, I thought that applies here. Will shut up now :)
<JuJuBee> teh device.map has (hd1) /dev/hda
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> okay, run this command: sudo update-grub
<luca> I need help setting up my scren resolution on kubuntu
<Ashex> it needs to update device.map to contain the second drive you've inserted
<graft> hi how come there's no packages of mandvd in kubuntu?
<graft> it's like the highest rated app on kde-apps...
<fdoving> Ashex: ok, when you give up, go read the link i posted above. :)
<Ashex> fdoving, there are a couple ways you can do it
<Ashex> I'm showing him how I have it setup
<Ashex> which is similar to his
<fdoving> .. except his windows is on the second drive.
<fdoving> and the links me and sanne posted will help you solve that specific issue.
<JuJuBee> Since I show my windows drive as /dev/sdb1, should my map be (hd1) /dev/dsb ? in device.map
<Sanne> graft: I guess it's because of lacking packagers/time/interest. Somebody has to package it for Kubuntu, seemingly nobody did so far.
<tuco> 4stro?
<tuco> It worked you cheeky bugger!
<_4strO> tuco: yes
<tuco> You knew the command and you mAD
<tuco> made me wait!
<tuco> If I get to you....arghhhhhhhhhh
<Ashex> fdoving, I have windows on a second drive also
<_4strO> tuco: i know but it seems that the free driver does'nt support your videocard :/
<tuco> how come?
<Ashex> fdoving, I want to try it the automated way before doing it the manual way (looked at that link)
<_4strO> tuco: dont know why ... but without the free driver, you cant have beryl
<tuco> :( :( :(
<fdoving> Ashex: ok. good :)
<_4strO> or you can but will be more complicate :/
<Ashex> JuJuBee, what do you mean?
<tuco> You just broke my heart
<_4strO> lol
<tuco> Beryl is sooooooooo sexy
<Ashex> fdoving, so I'm not ignoring your input, I just vented way back because it's annoying when people just interrupt
<_4strO> tuco: know you can ' sudo apt-get remove beryl emerald-themes
<_4strO> :/
<fdoving> Ashex: sure, i was first :)
<Ashex> JuJuBee, it will probably show up as (hd1)
<_4strO> brb$
<Ashex> fdoving, ah, I didn't see your comments
<Ashex> so, my mistake >_>
<JuJuBee> ashex : when i did fdisk -l , the windows disk is at /dev/sdb1  so, should my device.map have (hd1) /dev/sdb  and the root section for my windows in menu.lst be (hd1,0) ?
<fdoving> Ashex: i'm perfectly happy with you taking over. no problem :)
<Ashex> JuJuBee, yes
<_4strO> tuco: will googleing to know more about you ATI X1400
<Ashex> JuJuBee, do another cat of device.map to check that it's updated
<tuco> ok my friends
<JuJuBee> I had to manually change device.map, didn't I?
<_4strO> it works with my poor X600 it have to work with your X14000
<tuco> why only this one then? :-(
<Ashex> JuJuBee, did you run update-grub?
<pctunning> hola a todos
<JuJuBee> Yes, just di.
<JuJuBee> did
<Ashex> okay
<pctunning> alquien sabe como desinstalar beryl?
<Ashex> do another cat of device.map
<pctunning> anyone know how to uninstall beryl?
<JuJuBee> Still shows what I put in there (hd0) /dev/sda   and   (hd1) /dev/sdb
<graft> pctunning: sudo apt-get remove beryl
<Ashex> JuJuBee, okay, sounds good
<pctunning> yes, but this accion remove all?
<Ashex> so, using that template i gave you for a menu entry
<Ashex> modify menu.lst and add in an entry at the bottom for windows
<Ashex> and use (hd1,0) for the root
<graft> pctunning: sudo apt-get remove beryl*
<pctunning> ok, thanks
<pctunning> ah, ok
<JuJuBee> I have that in menu.lst.
<Ashex> JuJuBee, okay, you should be good to go then
<Ashex> reboot and try booting into windows
<JuJuBee> Let me reboot...
<kalorin> ps -ef
<pctunning> it exist any channell of kubuntu in spanish?
<Sanne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fdoving> !es | pctunning
<ubotu> pctunning: please see above
<SharpRazor> could anyone help me?? I don't have GUI in the newest kernel-module, tried to install kubuntu-desktop but it didn't help at all:(
<ale84> anyone have a sony vaio vgn a 517b ?? because seems to be impossible install any linux on this laptop  doesn't reconize my hdd, any one can tell me why ??
<stoft> I have an external usb drive that doesn't mount (probably because I detached it during boot). Where should I start looking for error messages/which daemon is most likely to be responsible?
<JuJuBee> ashex : when I select windows from grub, grub says Starting Up...  Then nothing happens...
<JuJuBee> blinking cursor
<stoft> ale84: what happens when you type startx in the commandline?
<qsu> anybody very good with openoffice overhere
<ikog> what's the difference between ubuntu + kde package, and kubuntu, is it just some extra packages and different menu entries, etc? I assume the underlying kde packages are the same?
<Ashex> JuJuBee, hmm
<Ashex> JuJuBee, what's the partitioning layout of the windows disk?
<Ashex> is it just one partition?
<stoft> ikog: mostly yeah, kubuntu also has different usplash and kdm instead of gdm.
<JuJuBee> Yes...
<ikog> stoft: ah that's great, I prefer ubuntu + kde so I will stick with that, I'm happy to do the extra setup myself
<ikog> stoft: I ran edgy ubuntu + kde, just upgraded to feisty so I was gonna do the same thing
<stoft> ikog: what is it you prefer in ubuntu more than in kubuntu?
<SharpRazor> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu:)??
<ikog> stoft: I just like having a full gnome install if I need it, plus I like the plain default kde
<ikog> stoft: there's not really much difference though
<Ashex> JuJuBee, okay, open up menu.lst
<Ashex> we're going to tweak that entry a little
<ikog> I guess I could install gnome on kubuntu, but that seems even weirder than kde on ubuntu
<JuJuBee> K
<stoft> ikog: ok. in that case go with what you've got. I've got the ubuntu usplash but kubuntu install. I like the ubuntu colors during startup more.
<Sanne> SharpRazor: Ubuntu -> GNOME desktop, Kubuntu -> KDE Desktop
<Ashex> JuJuBee, change root (hd1,0) to rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<JuJuBee> done
<fdoving> stoft: about that usb device, does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<CraZy675> my wireless was working with the live cd but now that I've installed to hdd I don't see any networks
<stoft> fdoving: no
<fdoving> stoft: ok, good. it's remoable so it should just be a matter of plugging it in then.
<fdoving> *removable
<Ashex> JuJuBee, now at the bottom of it, add in the lines: map (hd0) (hd1) // map (hd1) (hd0)
<stoft> fdoving: tried and retried a few times
<ikog> right... I think I'll try the switch to kde now, I want to see if it can eject my USB2 hard drive, gnome won't let me
<Ashex> JuJuBee, and try that
<fdoving> stoft: ok, you can try 'dcop kded mediamanager reloadBackends' in a konsole.
<stoft> fdoving: lights turn on but nothing mounts. it's a fairly new drive (1 month tops) so don't think I lost it...
<JuJuBee> update-grup?
<JuJuBee> or reboot
<Ashex> JuJuBee, reboot
<stoft> fdoving: with the drive plugged in?
<JuJuBee> k
<fdoving> stoft: yes, that doesn't really matter. so yes, why not.
<SharpRazor> could anyone tell me what will happen if ill install kde-desktop on newest kernel in which i don't have a GUI??
<JuJuBee> ashex : Error 11 : unrecognized device string  Press any key to continue ...  back to menu
<SharpRazor> what will happen with old Kde Desktop Environment on the older kernel??
<Ashex> JuJuBee, hmm
<Ashex> okay, remove those two lines we added
<CraZy675> where can I read the difference between the cd and the dvd?
<JuJuBee> done
<Ashex> JuJuBee, the entry is setup as it should be
<JuJuBee> K, rebooting again...
<Ashex> JuJuBee, it seems as though the drive location isn't correct
<Ashex> JuJuBee, double check that (hd1,0) is correct
<Ashex> I'll brb
<stdin> CraZy675: the DVD is the desktop install and the alternate install cd in one, you can also do a server or OEM install from it. it also has more packages on it, so you can use it as an apt- source
<stoft> fdoving: ok, "lost" my other devices. tried replugging the drive that wouldn't mount but no luck. tried plugging it into another usb port, which worked. the other devices also mount ok.
<CraZy675> interesting
<fdoving> stoft: so it works in another port?
<stoft> fdoving: yes. any idea what's happened?
<JuJuBee> How do I make sure that (hd1,0) is correct ?
<fdoving> stoft: no, sounds strange.
<levi_> Question
<levi_> Why cant I write to a slave hard drive?
<stoft> could there be a lower level daemon or something (shooting from my hip here) that crashed/comm errored on that specific port?
<atidem> re
<stdin> JuJuBee: check in /boot/grub/device.map
<jonathan__> stoft: (jumping in without really knowing the full conversation) might be a prob w/ usb2 on different usb buses - I've had usb wireless nics not work plugged in the front of the computer, work from the back.
<JuJuBee> stdin : I put the entry there, I want to make sure it was correct.
<jonathan__> stoft: look @ /var/log/syslog as you plug the drive in
<stdin> JuJuBee: ahh, well hd1,0 would be the 1st partition on the 1st slave device or 2nd master (if there is no slave)
<JuJuBee> stdin : i have 1 SATA and 1 IDE HD.  I also have an IDE DVD as slave to IDE HD
<stoft> jonathan__: thnx for the assistance. this is a first time occurence, the device has loaded on the "faulty" port previously without problems.
<levi_> Why cant I write to a slave hard drive?
<jonathan__> stoft: eh - just a thought...
<stoft> jonathan__: np mate, thankful for it :)
<stdin> JuJuBee: what does (hd1) have in /boot/grub/device.map
<stoft> jonathan__: the drive was disconnected in the middle of boot so guessing something errored out in the middle of loading.
<JuJuBee> stdin : hd1  /dev/sdb (which is my windows drive IDE)
<stdin> JuJuBee: then (hd1,0) is the 1st partition on sdb
<JuJuBee> OK.
<insmod> 7.04 still can't shut down an acer lol
<stoft> fdoving: thnx for the help btw
<JuJuBee> Well, it wont boot when I try to boot via grub. But if I tell bios to boot from that disc before the sata, then windows boots fine.
<ASmith42> I installed KDiskFree and now I can't find it.
<fdoving> stoft: it was so little, but you
<fdoving> re welcome.
<Tm_T> levi_: hmm, you can't?
<roach> i'm hooking up an NTFS portable drive
<jonathan__> stoft: what do logs say as you turn on the usb drive? tail -f /var/log/syslog
<roach> and i click on open the drive in a new window
<roach> and it doesn't open
<stoft> fdoving: jonathan__:  "hub 4-4:1.0: cannot disable port 3 (err = -71)" and then "hub 4-4:1.0: cannot reset port 3 (err = -71)".
<Smurphy[ACS] > Anyone knos a nice programm to draw Network-draft ? PLans etc. ?
<stoft> jonathan__: that was during startup though.
<stoft> jonathan__: fdoving: tried remounting it on the old port, now it mounted fine. weird. chalk one up to the phases of the moon...
<stoft> thnx for the help nonetheless
<Ashex> stdin, have you figured out the grub issue with JuJuBee?
<Ashex> I tried helping him but didn't have any luck :/
<JuJuBee> Ashex : nope.  Still no joy
<Ashex> Hmm
<jonathan__> stoft: middle of 10,000 ???'s that you just answered - yeah, waxing moons'l do that!
<Ashex> that is rather annoying that issue
<Ashex> JuJuBee, you can try ##linux
<TheCreationist> I'm having a strange sound issue in Edgy.  For some reason, whenever I login, I need to manually run alsamixer and fix a balance issue... Kubuntu will only play sound from one speaker until I run alsamixer.  Any ideas?
<stdin> booting windows can be difficult sometimes
<JuJuBee> thanx
<myte> Has anyone gotten beryl to work on kubuntu feisty KDE when using AIGLX xserver with ATI Radeon card, Igot it workin on xgl xserver, but my ati drivers aren't apparently eorkin on xgl. ??? This problems killing me.
<roguejedix> myte: As far as I know, ATI announced never to support AIGLX. I could be wrong, though
<myte> roguedix that would be a bit confusing since i got  ATI drivers working only on AIGLX with fglrx drivers,
<roguejedix> myte: Oh, sorry. Misread what you said
<eifzon> How do i install my nvidia-graphic drivers for kubuntu?
<roguejedix> eifzon: What card do you have?
<eifzon> roguejedix: asus geforce 7950 gt
<roguejedix> eifzon: Then run adept and install nvidia-glx
<eifzon> roguejedix: anything more?
<roguejedix> eifzon: Yes, then in the console type in: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable . After that, restart X and you're done
<eifzon> ok :))
<myte> This is just twisted, i get this feeling i'm cursed with these bizarre problems since i startes using linux .
<kalorin> teh curses!
<kalorin> teh curse of teh lunix!
<roguejedix> myte: Composite window managers are still in early stages, so there's bound to be problems
<kalorin> i just disabled it because remote desktop wouldn't run with it
<kalorin> unless you pull the 1.5 version and use that, but I prefer to stay wtih the packages isntead of building my own and having to deal with all the hassle of upgrading them and stuff
<mlv> spanish??
<stdin> !es | mlv
<ubotu> mlv: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kalorin> they should ditch the ! <whatever> and make it private message based
<mlv> #ubuntu-es
<kalorin> then it doesn't clutter the channel so much
<mlv> como entro??
<roguejedix> mlv: /join #ubuntu-es
<mlv> ok ;)
<roguejedix> I hope that's what he meant
<myte> roguedix i bet youre right , btw when i enabled composite extenctions on xorg.conf , my ATI drivers stopped working, and when i disabled them again they worked fine again
<Ashex> Holy crap
<Ashex> I see why they say not to upgrade from dapper to feisty
<Ashex> it doesn't break packages, it just removes everything...
<Ashex> for some reason during dist-upgrade, it removed kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> Ashex: try installing it again then
<eifzon> wierd, my X didnt load
<bonbonthejon> Ashex: did you have kubuntu-desktop removed before hand
<stdin> eifzon: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for errors
<eifzon> ok
<eifzon> did i install the right nvidia driver then? nvidia-glx ?
<eifzon> got Asus Geforce 7950 GT
<myte> ATI isn't obviously the way to go on linux,but it came with my laptop so i cant help it. atleast i got almost everything workin after couple of tough nights
<Ashex> heh, I am installing it again
<Ashex> after the dist-upgrade, update, dist-upgrade again, and then -f install, I noticed that the kmenu was rather empty
<myte> i still cant get my webcam working it's integrated acer orbicam, not sure if there is any way to get it working
<Ashex> All the K apps were gone, so I'm installing the kubuntu-desktop package again, and it's putting it all back now
<aj_> hi, could somebody please help me installing beryl
<stdin> eifzon: yeah, make sure you have the restricted modules package installed too
<Ashex> I dind't even have kde-base :/
<Ashex> !beryl | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eifzon> stdin: (WW) NVIDIA: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<eifzon> ffs stdin, that was missing :D
<aj_> Pretty new to ubuntu, and can't find out how, I try following the install description
<eifzon> stdin: whats commando to get those packages down?
<Ashex> eifzon, if you're installing the nvidia driver, make sure you install the nvidia-kernel-source and linux-restricted-modules
<eifzon> Ashex: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source and the linux-restricted-modules ?
<aj_> I've typed ./configure in the console, and it is well, doing a lot. Then it says, in the guide: Type `make' to compile the package
<stdin> eifzon: open konsole and copy/paste this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Ashex> eifzon, for restricted-module, use your kernel version
<Ashex> what stdin said
<Ashex> :P
<aj_> but typing make returns something lie "nothing to do, no makefile found. Stop"
<stdin> aj_: for god sake don't compile beryl
<stdin> aj_: just install the packages
<eifzon> stdin: (uname -r) shall it say that?
<aj_> it says that I should in the INSTALL file ?
<aj_> well, what to do then ?
<Ashex> aj_, follow this guide: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<Ashex> and use #ubuntu-effects for help
<stdin> eifzon: yeah, put $(uname -r)
<eifzon> ok :) thx
<eifzon> brb
<Ashex> I hope he installed nvidia-kernel-source too
<Ashex> otherwise he'll be back
<stdin> Ashex: you don't need the source, just the module. unless you're planning on compiling it
<eifzon> nothing more to fix? still cant start it =S
<stdin> eifzon: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<obsethryl> guys, should I deduct anything of particular importance out of shuttleworth's last open week thing regarding the future of KDE integration (ubuntu comes first, all the other projects stem out of that =>>> everything else comes second, including kde?) I am not trolling, i am asking because i feel i lack understanding of the matter.
<eifzon> newest, 7.04
<eifzon> fiesty
<Ashex> stdin, ah, I thought that installed the kernel module itself
<eifzon> i runned ubuntu two days ago and it worked perfectly
<obsethryl> thanks
<eifzon> with the drivers
<stdin> eifzon: what graphics card do you have?
<eifzon> asus geforce 7950 gt
<eifzon> i may get nvidia-glx-new ?
<Ashex> woo, time for the moment of truth
<stdin> eifzon: try it
<eifzon> shall i remove old one first? :P
<obsethryl> any pov or comment regarding my previous posts guys?
<stdin> eifzon: yeah
<bobstro> obsethryl: you mean that kubuntu is a bastard child?
<eifzon> stdin: i downloaded the new one, shall i do anything else now?
<stdin> eifzon: make sure you have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed and run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in konsole
<stdin> eifzon: then restart the X server
<obsethryl> bobstro: no, i cannot understand the intricacies of the statement ubuntu comes first and everything else comes out of it, i think it is meant as a pro - gnome thing
<obsethryl> bobstro: this is why i am asking
<obsethryl> i am a KDE user, using that in debian right now
<ASmith42b> Which version of Java Virtual Machine am I running?
<eifzon> so wierd, stdin it wont start
<wargoth_> hi all
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> is it possible to add a flag to the grub entry to just hide it?
<ASmith42b> Hello, wargoth_
<Ashex> I want to hide the older kernel entry
<stdin> eifzon: look for messages starting with EE in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eifzon> ok
<obsethryl> bobstro: anything i am missing from his interviews?
<wargoth_> i've downloaded the latest 7.04 dvd and want to upgrade from 6.10. But the dvd isn't kubuntu. it's ubuntu. what should i do?
<stdin> ASmith42b: run "java -version" to find out
<eifzon> stdin: (EE) No devices detected.
<eifzon> :S
<stdin> eifzon: try reconfiguring the X server "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mr_E> I've got a weird thing in my trashy-binny, it tells me that there is an old folder there which can't be removed, even though the trashbin is empty..
<eifzon> stdin: what shall i edit there
<obsethryl> wargoth_: install ubuntu, then do: apt-get update, then do: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, the guys can correct me if i am wrong
<stdin> eifzon: use the default settings, except choose the "nvidia" driver, not the "nv" one
<obsethryl> the above are done as root
<ASmith42b> stdin: Thank you.
<os2mac> having a problem with Knetworkmanager... it shows the wire connection not the wireless one and doesn't show available networks.
<eifzon> stdin: oke :)
<wargoth_> obsethryl: i'll last all my configs
<mr_E> Get the error message: Could not read /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash//info/FOLDERNAME.trashinfo everytime I try to emtpy the trashbin now...
<stdin> wargoth_: you know you don't need the DVD to upgrade, right?
<ASmith42b> stdin: "java -version" only returned what packages java was in.
<reydelsillon> How can i use adept manager as root? so i can easily install videolan?
<wargoth_> stdin: sure, i just want it
<wargoth_> stdin: ))
<stdin> mr_E: try "sudo chown $(whoami):$(whoami) /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash//
<obsethryl> hmm anyway i have to read better the shuttleworth postings, have fun everyone
<mr_E> reydelsillon: apt-get install
<stdin> mr_E: opps, that's "sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash/"
<wargoth_> please someone give me the sourcelist of feisty
<reydelsillon> mr_e: i have the adpet program. the problem is that adept does not allow me to install new programs (as VideoLAN) because im not root. How do i enable adept as root?
<stdin> wargoth_: it's the same as edgy or dapper, just replace all the words "dapper" (or "edgy") with "feisty"
<eifzon> whoho, got it working now :))
<wargoth_> stdin: ok. i'll try
<snap> OMFG!!!! i crashed my cell phone lol
<eifzon> stdin: thank you
<snap> never done that before
<stdin> reydelsillon: it should open as root anyway, try Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu adept_manager"
<eifzon> stdin: i wonder if i shall stick to nvidia-glx-new or the nvidia-glx
<mr_E> ericsson
<snap> LMAO
<snap> t-mobil nokia
<stdin> eifzon: whatever works I suppose, it depends what nvidia do the the drivers
<mr_E> reydelsillon: ....or su to another user and then sudo :)
<eifzon> stdin: do you know whats BEST for me?
* snap thinks he didnt crash.....it was a govt login
<stdin> mr_E: you don't sudo a GUI
<stdin> eifzon: if the -new one works, use that. it's the most up-to-date
<mr_E> ericsson
<mr_E> ah, sorry, to used to command :/
<reydelsillon> stdin: i didn understand your instructions.
<eifzon> ok stdin :))
<benjamin_> hullo everyone. i've got a question about knetworkmanager (and just network-manager in general). is there a way to run a command after connecting to a network? like they have in wifi-radar
<stdin> reydelsillon: press Alt-F2 (to open the Run dialog) and type in "kdesu adept_manager" as the command to run (without quotes)
<eifzon> btw stdin, do i have to download any package to get my (Intel core 2 Duo) activated, or is it already? does it read that i got two processors?
<stdin> eifzon: that's all handled by the kernel, and since dapper all kernels are SMP (which means it can use multiple CPUs and/or multiple cores)
<stdin> eifzon: so nothing to do there, just enjoy :)
<eifzon> aha, so it is loaded? :)
<eifzon> (two) cores? :)
<stdin> yeah
<eifzon> goodie
<stdin> automatically
<eifzon> yey!
<stdin> linux is good like that :)
<eifzon> <3
<reydelsillon> stdin: its up and go! thanks
<stdin> :)
<mr_E> How would I switch back the system language from FI to EN since it was wrongly installed during setup (not my doing though)..
<stdin> mr_E: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Install new Language
<mr_E> stdin: commandline?
<Tm_T> !fi | mr_E
<ubotu> mr_E: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> stdin: he's mine
<mr_E> Tm_T: Problem is the system is in FI and I don't understand it...so I need to get EN language in it ;)
<stdin> Tm_T: I think you just install the language pack (language-pack-en)
<roguejedix> Does anyone else have problems with their DVD-RWs? Mine just sopped working with Feisty
<roguejedix> *stopped
<Tm_T> mr_E: err, ok, well, as stdin said, open system settings (it's in menu)
<mr_E> ericsson
<mr_E> Tm_T: I don't have a GUI
<Tm_T> mr_E: at all? wow
<mr_E> Nope, running pure text ;)
<mr_E> So the scandinavian ,,  looks a bit funny and besides, I don't understand finnish, so that's why I need english back on it (without re-installing obviously) :)
<Tm_T> mr_E: ok, let me think...
<reydelsillon> stdin: im following a guide: -Search for vlc and install it. You should also install vlc-plugin-esd, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and libdvdcss2). - That las lib file does noe apear on my adept manager. and it is alose set to take Universal repositories.
<Tm_T> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> agh, not that
<mr_E> :)
<hellblade> I upgraded from edgy > feisty but the new "icon launch effect" (zooming of icon upon activation) doesn't work. do you know which file holds this setting?
<mr_E> ericsson
<Tm_T> stupid bot
<beanie> ahhhhh whats from with kubuntu.org i want to test KDE4 :(
<Tm_T> mr_E: why you're mentioning your name all the time?
<beanie> s/from/wrong
<Tm_T> beanie: there's nothing to test for users, unless you like to watch crashing crashdialogs
<itch_> Hello guys. I`ve run into a bit of troubel. I`m trying to broadcast my webcam via webcam_server. I`ve configure it, but when I try to run it, I get "bind: Address already in use" . I also run an Apache server. Any hint about what should I do? Thanks.
<mr_E> Tm_T: I don't know, not me writing it...
<mr_E> honestly..
<WillLuongo> Hello! The trash can icon disappeared when I upgraded to Fiesty. How can I get it back?
<Tm_T> mr_E: interesting
<beanie> Tm_T: thx4info
<hellblade> WillLuongo: from desktop?
<mr_E> Tm_T: To make it even more annoying; it beep's everytime my nickname is written as well ;)
* snap BITTING THE BULLET! going for full install of my main machine
<WillLuongo> hellblade: It was on my task bar
* snap kissing windows goodbye
<Tm_T> snap: good luck :)
<WillLuongo> snap: you won't regret it. :)
<hellblade> WillLuongo: right click on taskbar> Add applet... > trash is there
<jarn> After my upgrade to Feisty, X seems to be ignoring my xorg.conf file. Lots and lots of resolutions show in xrandr that aren't even IN my xorg.conf and it won't let me use the one I want to that IS in my xorg.conf.
<roguejedix> snap: Don't forget to back your stuff up first
<drkns> hello fellas
<WillLuongo> hellblade: Thanks! That worked!
<drkns> i need help
<hellblade> WillLuongo: np;)
<FeistyForge> jarn, that sounds wierd!
<drkns> last night i have spent hours to install gimp
<drkns> it went well and no errors come up and finished installing
<snap> I got bleder and gimp and xara and and   the only thing I need to run in wine is Metatrader4
<hellblade> drkns: hours? lol
<jarn> FeistyForge: Indeed.
<eifzon> whats the commando to install beryl in kubuntu fiesty 7.04 +
<drkns> however i cannot find it anywhere it is not on the start menu under graphis
<snap> blender
<hellblade> eifzon: try #ubuntu-effects
<drkns> hellblade the latest version not the one on kubuntu
<snap> blender has come so far in the past 3 years.......so has linux
<hellblade> drkns: ow sorry mate
<stdin> reydelsillon: to install libdvdcss2 install "libdvdread3" then do "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
* snap regrets his XXP stint
<drkns> no problem
<eifzon> stdin: hey
<roguejedix> drkns: I may be wrong, but I think only packages give you icons in the Kicker menus
<drkns> snap linux have come along way believe me
<drkns> i am swithing whole company to it
<Eyeless> is there anyway to make ktorrent eat less cpu?
<Ashex> Ha! Win!
<hellblade> drkns: did you compile it from src on your own?
<Tm_T> mr_E: ok, I'll find commands to you to make it clean and simple
<Ashex> You can upgrade from dapper to feisty without breaking the system!
* Ashex does a victory dance
* snap but with vista as my only option.........i must must must finally jump
<drkns> i have compiled on my own
<mr_E> Tm_T: It's not this machine which has the problem, it's the one @ work which is a bit messed up ;)
<drkns> last time i did it i have seen an icon on the kicker but not this time
<hellblade> drkns: where did you install it? /usr or /usr/local?
<mr_E> That one is Ubuntu 6.10 LTS, if that makes any difference
<mr_E> Tm_T: I checked something from here: http://venda.uku.fi/tietotekniikka/linux/ks_cfg.shtml but didn't help at all :s
<hellblade> drkns: i mean could it be /usr/local/bin/gimp?
<hellblade> I upgraded from edgy > feisty but the new "icon launch effect" (zooming of icon upon activation) doesn't work. do you know which file holds this setting?
<mr_E> ericsson
<drkns> let me check
<snap> ok here goes booting my AMD 64 X2 laptop to linux   GOODBYE MISCROSOFT!!!!!
<drkns> it is under usr/bin
<drkns> usr/bin/gimp
<stdin> yeah, /usr/bin/beryl-manager
<eifzon> why cant i see my frames on my beryl? just installed it :|
<hellblade> drkns: have you also installed the ubuntu gimp package or just your own?
<ccherrett> i was updating my system to fiesty through adept but I forgot to plug in my laptop and it shutdown in the middle of the update. kubuntu still boots but the update is not resuming
<ccherrett> can it be resumed
<ccherrett> ?
<ccherrett> I have tried to launch adept again but it does not try to update again
<hellblade> ccherrett: try "sudo aptitude update", "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Tm_T> hmh
<drkns> i have installed the gimp 2.3 the lates version not the one comes from the repos
<ericsson> Tm_T: I've changed nickname and some settings, hopefully getting rid of that "spamming-of-own-nickname"
<Tm_T> ericsson: can you open webpaces?
<Tm_T> pages even
<ericsson> Tm_T: sure, elinks makes wonders with that :)
<Tm_T> true :)
<Tm_T> ericsson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<hellblade> drkns: ok. you can create a .desktop "shortcut" on your own
<drkns> himm how am i going to do that?
<Tm_T> ericsson: weird that I have totally forgotten how those language stuff goes in cli, it's been years since I needed those myself
<ccherrett> hellblade: a bunch of errors reading package lists
<drkns> let me search it on the google first
<ericsson> GUI tends to makes heads mushier :)
<drkns> thanks
<hellblade> drkns: beware that because of the installation location you have chosen, that if you install the official package, it will overwrite your own
<drkns> thanks for the heads up hellblade
<hellblade> ccherrett: pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list contents
<drkns> i used this installer program and it has chosen that directory i havent
<Tm_T> ericsson: well, I use KDE desktop to keep multiple console open... ;)
<hellblade> drkns: do you need help creating the desktop file?
<drkns> if its not a problem
<ccherrett> hellblade: ah it looks like it is all fiesty stuff now
<hellblade> drkns: right click on kmenu > Menu Editor
<ericsson> Tm_T: Yeah, that works fine but you'd have to agree it's quite charming to google with elinks :)
<hellblade> ccherrett: can I check your sources.list pls?
<drkns> yup keep singing man
<Tm_T> ericsson: hehe
<Tm_T> ericsson: got it correctly now?
<hellblade> drkns: open the grphics menu
<ccherrett> hellblade: it was an ID-10-T error
<ericsson> Tm_T: Seems like this could do the trick, thank's a million mate..
<drkns> yup
<ccherrett> hellblade: I did not have a network connection :)
<Tm_T> ericsson: heh, it's my job to help :)
<ccherrett> hellblade: the command is working now :0
<hellblade> drkns: right click that menu > new item
<hellblade> ccherrett: kk have fun with feisty:)
<ccherrett> hellblade: thanks you!
<ccherrett> thank you!
<hellblade> drkns: type Gimp
<drkns> done
<hellblade>  drkns: command: gimp
<ericsson> Tm_T: R you up for the task of explaining to me why my rsync-bakup through SSH tunnel doesn't work? :)
<hellblade>  drkns: this should work now. you can choose an icon for that shortcut by clicking on the empty one
<Tm_T> ericsson: rsync, never used; tunneling, never tried
<Tm_T> ericsson: does that help? ;)
<ericsson> Tm_T: Lucky bastard :)
<Tm_T> doesn't feel like that ;(
<ericsson> There are better things in this world to spend time on rather than trying to figure out how that works ;)
<drkns> is it just enough to write gimp? because mine says gimp 2.3 ,        gimp console 2.3 and gimp remote
<drkns> under usr/bin/
<hellblade>  drkns: my shortcut uses "command: gimp-remote-2.2 " so i gues you can use "gimp-remote-2.3 " too
<drkns> hellblade thank you very much now i have gimp 2.3.16 working i am learning kubuntu and it is far better than vista
<hellblade>  drkns: ...and at list on my system that is a link to the real gimp executable
<hellblade>  drkns:hehe never tried vista myself
<ericsson> drkns: you are wise :)
<drkns> me either heheh but it seems another multi patched multi hole thing as usual with eyecandy
<hellblade>  drkns: as long as my games run on XP i wont upgrade. btw i play only two games one of wich only under linux (city of heroes)
<ericsson> Anyone ever tried to buy a computer with pre-installed Windows and explaining to the shopowner that you refuse to pay for Windows since you won't be using it?
<drkns> i used to play games but hey i am wise and old c
<hellblade>  drkns: in mycountry (greece) they charge for windows but you can always get a pc without os. some shops even give linux if you get one this way
<drkns> now here is another challenge
<gekkoo> hellblade: if the games require directx 10 you'll have to switch to vista i think :-)
<hellblade> gekkoo: not if DX10 support in wine gets good enough. then I will install wine under xp:P
<drkns> here in Turkey new pcs comes with preloaded xp etc but they are all pirated
<drkns> linux is good
<drkns> so far
<drkns> i also need to see and use my second hard drive installed
<ericsson> drkns: so how does all that windows wga crap work then? Probably not I'd guess...
<stdin> ericsson: someone got a "refund" from dell doing that
<gekkoo> instead of pirated discs, they should come with free linuxes :-)
<hellblade> drkns: lol. smaller shops pirate windows all over the world. big "chains" dont
<drkns> indeed gekkoo
<drkns> who needs a windoz anyway now we have kubuntu
<ericsson> stdin: yeah, I read about that, but it was like a few months of fighting until they caved in and gave the guy his money...the only reason was because he did not press F8 and by that he had not "signed" a contract with MS
<gekkoo> drkns: people who want to play games need to use windows :-P
<ericsson> gekkoo: or grow up :)
<stdin> ericsson: it wasn't exactly a refund tho, it was a good will gesture
<gekkoo> of course
<ericsson> There is always Mine on linux as well ;)
<Tm_T> gekkoo: hmm, then why I play games in Linux
<drkns> dont wory in the near future we will see the very same games working with linux
<gekkoo> when I quit playing, I switched to linux :-P
<stdin> gekkoo: there are some great opensource linux games too
<snap> in addittion to ridding myself of windows......i get rid oof all the hacked lighwve XSI MAY 3ds stuff...........i feel so clean!
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone played with sdlmame on linux?
<hellblade> gekkoo: there are many reasons to keep using windows other than games. many propriatary and specialized software is only available there:(
* snap doing the happy dance
<Doctor_Nick> SDLmame runs rather slow on my computer and i dont know why :/
<gekkoo> hellblade: yes, that's an important point
<ericsson> hellblade: One good reason to keep Windows is if you like your personal collection of gathered viruses
<gekkoo> stdin: I know, but the mainstream games only work properly on windows
<snap> you guys got to help me get the wireless going.....
<stdin> gekkoo: try stratagus it's a really good linux gamw
<drkns> howabout all the patches that slows and slows down the windoz
<stdin> !info stratagus
<ubotu> stratagus: realtime strategy game for Unix and X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-9.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 563 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<snap> i understand its a pain w/ this particular laptop
<hellblade> ericsson: sorry for being the devil's advocate here but I have had only twice in my life a virus. I just pay attention to what I click and download ..and never used outlook (which should be "lookout virus coming" !)
<stdin> snap: what laptop and what wireless card/chipset ?
<snap> the one im currently on had wiFi working out of the box on live cd
<ericsson> so you never had DoS attacks which infected your Win system?
<MrWGW> I don't suppose there is an easy process for upgrading to 2.6.21?
<MrWGW> on the kernel
<snap> stdin: its a CQ Presario V3000 with a "Dell 1390"
<stdin> MrWGW: nope, you just have to compile and install it
<hellblade> ericsson: nope. i always had a software firewall running and after i got broadband my linux server/router/firewall protected my network:P
<MrWGW> oh its that simple?
<hellblade> ericsson: and no antivirus
<snap> AMD 64 x2 1.8ghz i think
<ericsson> hellblade: hoho, you are living on the edgy edge of the edge my friend...odds are not on your side, are they? ;)
<gekkoo> MrWGW: it's not easy for a beginner. is there a feature which you really need on the new kernel?
<chad_> hello all.  Noob here, just installed Kubuntu and wanted to stop in and say hi
<hellblade> ericsson: you mean i used to... I've been using linux for anything but games for the last 3-4 years
<MrWGW> well I'm not a beginner
<MrWGW> I've just never replaced kernels before
<MrWGW> but 2.6.21 has improved virtualization support
<drkns> hey chad
<ericsson> chad_: Hi and welcome..
<hellblade> chad_: wc aboard mate!
<chad_> thanks all
<MrWGW> however, my fear is that if I upgrade, I'll break the drivers, which would render this Mac Mini installed system unusable
<MrWGW> since it relies on mucho proprietary drivers
<chad_> looking forward to this new adventure...getting sick of Windows
<MrWGW> Windows is actually a good OS
<MrWGW> IMO
<MrWGW> XP is anyway
<MrWGW> but XP is also creaky and dated
<MrWGW> Vista is terrible...and OS X is pathetic
<MrWGW> hence my replacement of it with Linux
<chad_> I'm just tired of the all the bloat
<ericsson> hellblade: you are as wise as your are cleaver...no need to infect your workstations with windows ever again...
<Daisuke_Ido> windows is a good os?  what are you smoking, i want some.
<MrWGW> XP isn't bloated IMO, actually rather minimalistic
<gekkoo> MrWGW: then just keep the old kernel, and compile the new one with make-kpkg :-)
<hellblade> MrWGW: don't remove your current ernel until you make sure that the new one works
<MrWGW> right
<MrWGW> is the new kernel in the repos or do I have to download it seperately?
<ericsson> MrWGW: XP not bloated? There are remains from Win98 in there..
<drkns> ok fellas time to help me again
<snap> Ubuntu almost installed ill add the Kubuntu and Xbuntu after i get it all nice
<MrWGW> left in for backwards compatibility, which at the time was a much bigger deal than it was today
<stdin> snap: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+howto
<MrWGW> remember, when XP came out, most people were still USING 98
<hellblade> drkns: bring it on
<drkns> i have installed and formatted as ext3 my second internal hardrive and want to use it but again cant find it
<MrWGW> since Win2k never caught on outside of the large enterprise
<gekkoo> MrWGW: you need to download it from kernel.org. it's not in the repos yet
<MrWGW> ok
<chad_> guys, is there a minimum spec you want on a video card before attempting beryl?
<Daisuke_Ido> realistically, XP SP2 was the closest MS got to getting it "right"
<drkns> it is active by the way
<MrWGW> and then do I do a ./configure, make and make install on it?
<Daisuke_Ido> chad_: the ability to do direct rendering
<demosthenes_> i had some problems with the geforce 5200  :P
<MrWGW> or what is the correct proceedure for installing it without replacing 2.6.20
<stdin> MrWGW: no, compiling a kernel is a bit different
<ericsson> drkns: look inside your machine :) So, seriously...try df -h and see if it's even there..
<stdin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hellblade> drkns: do you know how it is connected to your mobo? sata or ide?
<stdin> MrWGW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<orient> hello
<orient> I installed kubuntu 7.04
<Daisuke_Ido> orient: so did i!
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<gekkoo> nice :-)
<MrWGW> perfect
<Daisuke_Ido> carry on
<maximilien> yes
<orient> I installed some packages using adept
<orient> and now I've got a problem
<drkns> it is ide
<MrWGW> I actually used Ubuntu as the base install, and then added Kubuntu-Desktop via Synaptic
<MrWGW> since the Ubuntu CD is smaller
<MrWGW> if Xubuntu actually had mirrors for Feisty, I would've used it, as it was smaller yet
<orient> in adept, the packages I installed are checked
<drkns> i did df -h and only one drive is there
<orient> and all the others are disabled
<maximilien> i've a problem, my screen run bad with ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> adept_installer
<Daisuke_Ido> not adept_manager
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking
<snap> stdin: bcm43x are the default drivers they apperntly wont work....i need to do the NDisswrapper  route
<ericsson> drkns: is your drive even detected in the BIOS?
<hellblade> drkns: do you know its place on the cable? primary slave etc?
<drkns> himm gnome partition editor sees it thoug
<snap> its doable but a pain
<stdin> orient: df only shows mounted partitions
<MrWGW> IMO its actually a bad idea to install from the Kubuntu CD unless you're really short on HD space or have a slow internet connection
<orient> Daisuke_Ido: what do you mean?
<maximilien> x
<snap> for me at least
<maximilien> x64
<hellblade> ericsson: he said he formated it to ext3
<Daisuke_Ido> orient: just keeping a record in my head
<maximilien> swap
<orient> I used ad/remove programs
<drkns> in my windoz days these were two driver in raid 0 on this laptop so i believe theyare at cable select mode
<hellblade> drkns: which /dev/hdX is it then?
<drkns> drive is there in bios
<snap> ok Ubuntu is all on now...first reboot
<ericsson> hellblade: sorry, my brain is a bit slow now, it's 'bout midnight and been staaaaring at a command line since 07:00 :)
<chad_> i'm off to do some experimenting with the new OS....i'm sure I'll be back for help
<chad_> take care everyone
<hellblade> ericsson: loool
<ericsson> drkns: Are there entries in your /etc/fstab for the drive?
<snap> dual core 64 linux W))T!!!!!
<snap> err W00T!!
<drkns> ups
<drkns> it is dev/hdg1
<hellblade> drkns: is it listed in fstab?
<ericsson> drkns: that's an interesting one ;)
<drkns> looking for it
<hellblade> drkns: try "cat /etc/fstab | grep hdg"
<Daisuke_Ido> orient: so...  what exactly is the problem?
<stdin> hellblade: or "grep hdg /etc/fstab" :p
<orient> I cannot install anymore programs
<drkns> nope there is no entry in that file
<orient> they are greyed
<orient> disabled
<orient> in add/remove programs
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<hellblade> stdin: sry I'm the cat guy:)
<snap> whats default user and pass? please? i never got chance to set one
<orient> yes, indeed
<snap> wtf?
<Daisuke_Ido> snap: then you didn't install ubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> it asks when you install.
<Daisuke_Ido> if it didn't, you screwed up
<Cugel> In any case: there _is_ no default.
<hellblade> drkns: create a mount point for it in /media(eg "sudo mkdir /media/my_partituon")
<Pete__> any idea whats going on with the kubuntu site?
<Cugel> But can't he use safe mode and then set a password?
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose it's possible
<Daisuke_Ido> but there's no root account
<hellblade> drkns: then edit /etc/fstab as root
<snap> grr well reboot i forgot pass.....although it was just a single space
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: there is in recovery mode
<Daisuke_Ido> and if, somehow, he actually DOESN'T have a username and password set, then i dunno what he could do at that point
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: i stand corrected :)
<Daisuke_Ido> well, actually, i SIT corrected, but anyway...
<drkns> hellblade what am i going to put in there?
<hellblade> drkns: and add this line in there "/dev/hdg1       /media/my_partituon   ext3    user,defaults           0       0"
<snap> i do have to admit to having a half dozen beers in me lol
<hellblade> drkns: save it and exit. then go to a console and run (as simple user) "mount /media/my_partition"
<drkns> i did
<hellblade> drkns: this should work
<Daisuke_Ido> "simple user"?
<hellblade> Daisuke_Ido: not root. sry but english is not my primary language
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, fair enough.  i think the term you were looking for was superuser (sudo)
<chemist109> no, he means unpriviledged user
<drkns> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<drkns> mount: can't find /media/Home-2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<snap> yeah its asking for a user and all i did was name laptop snapAMD and set "space" as a password someewhere
<snap> its ok ill just reinstall
<snap> ive got 5 other machines to mess with and do what i need to do,.....this just my newest
<stdin> drkns: just ass a new line to the end of the file and save again
<hellblade> drkns: did you replace "my_partition" with "Home-2" after copy pasting in fstab?
<ericsson> Is there a current bug in feisty that crashed terminals when doing "grep -r rootpassword /var" ?
<ericsson> crashed* = crashes
<drkns> mount: /dev/hdg1 already mounted or /media/Home-2 busy
<drkns> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdg1 is already mounted on /media/Home-2
<galathalion> how do you check what dist u have in a terminal
<snap> ahhh ok it DID NOT LIKE THE uuppercase AMD
<drkns> i have corrected those mistakes and now it says this
<snap> all sett
<Daisuke_Ido> snap: no, usernames must be all lowercase
<snap> ;) thx for the tip.....
<hellblade> drkns: it looks like its mounted. go in there and see if there are any files
* snap bonks head....i coulkda had a V8
<galathalion> pls?
<Cugel> uname -a
<drkns> where is it i cant see it it feels stupid and i am afraid i look stupid
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<hellblade> drkns: from console "ls -l /media/Home-2"
<snap> ok i guess i should wire it up to make the wireless upgrade go smoother
<orient> Daisuke_Ido: it's back to normal
<orient> I think there were some upates available
<hellblade> drkns: and nope! you are not stupid. just new:P
<galathalion> thnx
<orient> and it didn' tlet me install anything else beforehand
<snap> i can just sudo get what ever i need
<drkns> total 16
<drkns> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2007-04-26 03:35 lost+found
<drkns> this is what comes up
<hellblade> drkns: or you can browse there in a file browser window
<drkns> yup i am new
<drkns> can i create an icon for it just like home??
<hellblade> drkns: ok. its mounted
<hellblade> drkns: you can "cd /media/Home-2", "touch a_file", "ls -l a_file"
<hellblade> drkns: this should list a 0byte size file
<Tm_T> galathalion: cat /etc/issue
<Tm_T> galathalion: in Konsole
<drkns> bash: cd: /media/Home-2, touch: No such file or directory
<drkns> it gave this
<hellblade> drkns: each "TEXT" is a different command
<Arwen> my image collection is kinda getting outta hand... anyone recommend a photo manager?
<hellblade> drkns: paste it without the "
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: digikam
<chemist109> drkns: do this: cd /media/Home-2 && touch a_file && ls -l a_file
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, hmm.... I'm using that at the moment... can't get it to show image resolution though
<hellblade> chemist109: that too:)
<Arwen> any others?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...  maybe picasa?
<chemist109> I like picasa
<Arwen> hmm, no, not Picasa
<drkns> ouch: invalid option -- l
<hellblade> drkns: btw where do you want the shortcut?
<hellblade> drkns: desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> f-spot
<Daisuke_Ido> bout the only other one i know of with any exposure
<drkns> chemist it says i have no permission and whan i use sudo it says unknown command cd
<drkns> desktop would be fine
<hellblade> drkns: right click on desktop > new > link to location
<gekkoo> Arwen: I found kphotomanager, but I didnt try it :-)
<Arwen> gekkoo, thanks, I'll take a look
<Daisuke_Ido> i know in windows i was rather fond of acdsee 8
<Daisuke_Ido> but that doesn't help me much now :\
<hellblade> drkns: file name: anything you want, URL: /media/Home-2
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me the difference between Qemu and Wine?
<Daisuke_Ido> good thing i don't collect images anymore >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> fakepatriot: Qemu is an emulator, wine is a compatibility layer
<chemist109> drkns: does it show up under df -h
<drkns> yep i have it now on the desktop
<jarn> How do I find out what version of the nvidia drivers I have installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> moret echnical: Qemu is for running another OS in a virtual environment, wine is for running windows applications under your current linux environment
<fakepatriot> Daisuke_Ido:  thought Wine was an emulator
<stdin> fakepatriot: qemu is an x86 emulator, wine is not an emulatot
<eifzon> how do i do to get beryl autostart when starting kubuntu?
<drkns> yes it shows up now
<jarn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hellblade> fakepatriot: qemu is much slower and i think requires a windows installation while wine is much faster but doesnt support much software
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, wine is an implementation of the win32 APIs
<stdin> fakepatriot: Wine Is Not an Emulator (WINE)
<drkns> thak you very much fellas
<drkns> wife calls
<stdin> !autostart | eifzon
<fakepatriot> stdin: i thiought wine stood for Windows Emulator
<drkns> pardon me my faboulous wife
<ubotu> eifzon: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hellblade> drkns: bb mate
<drkns> i sure will hellblade take care
<Daisuke_Ido> can tell who wears the apnts in that family :D
<hellblade> fakepatriot: wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<stdin> fakepatriot: nope, check out the home page http://winehq.org
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, the apnts?
<drkns> lol
<drkns> its me
<Daisuke_Ido> the pants, i typed that too fast :P
<chemist109> Daisuke_Ido: Your pants are on the wrong legs!
<Daisuke_Ido> chemist109: i feel like kris kross :\
<chemist109> Daisuke_Ido: :)
<ericsson> How would I close down ports, one by one?
<hellblade> I upgraded from edgy > feisty but the new "icon launch effect" (zooming of icon upon activation) doesn't work. do you know which file holds this setting?
<fakepatriot> stdin: so what would you recommend i do? i want to use either one for games and photoshop.
<SmL9> how can i modify files on a windows hd from linux?
<hellblade> ericsson: the right direction is to close down everything and then open ports one by one
<stdin> ericsson: kill the app that's listening on the port
<Daisuke_Ido> games and photoshop?  forget qemu
<calilasseia> Hello ... I have a minor problem ...
<gekkoo> oh, as hellblade mentioned that effect, how can I disable that? :-)
<ericsson> hellblade: I only have three ports I want to close
<chemist109> fakepatriot: Use Cedega for games
<Daisuke_Ido> no 3d with qemu
<calilasseia> I can mount floppies in the command shell, but Konqueror doesn't want to know ....
<ericsson> stdin: The apps are running on new ports, but the old ports are still open (for some reason)
<Arwen> SmL9, with ntfs-3g
<fakepatriot> chemist109: i tried but i can't get the cvs version to install...
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs | SmL9
<ubotu> SmL9: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> fakepatriot: try wine first, if that doesn't work then you'll need an emulator (virtual machine) which needs a full install of windows
<hellblade> ericsson: i'm not that good with iptables so i cant help you. but there are GUI firewall programs that might be what you need
<chemist109> fakepatriot: I use the ($5/month) packaged version.  It's worth it for the few Windows games that I play
<ericsson> hellblade: haven't got GUI though..
<calilasseia> Can someone tell me why the command shell mounts floppies succesfully but Konqueror doesn't?
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh, installing f-spot installs half of gnome with it :\
<ericsson> Anyway ppl, I'm off for some Zzz's, take care all...
<hellblade> ericsson: you dont have a desktop enviroment or a firewall gui?
<fakepatriot> stdin: ok thanks for the help :)
<calilasseia> The weird part is it mounts my hard drives no problem .... just won't work with floppies ....
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, well, I already have GNOME :-)
<Arwen> the mono is what annoys me
<fakepatriot> chemist109: ill consider it...thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i was talking about me :P
<ericsson> hellblade: nope, just command line
<hellblade> ericsson: then do some googling for iptables
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, hehe, it's ok... tries to force you to use it's directory structure
<Arwen> and its tagging sucks
<ericsson> hellblade: been doing that, no joy..but I'll give it a new try tomorrow, thank's for the help anyway mate...nighty night
<hellblade> ericsson: gnite man
<hellblade> is there any kubuntu developer in here?
<stdin> hellblade: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<jhutchins_wk> Ah crud.  Distribution upgrade hangs on source file 41 of 44.
<chemist109> hellblade:  look here ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals and set VisualActivate=1 (under the [KDE]  section) You will probably have to log out and back in.
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know why my edgy/kde is not working so well... when the screensaver goes on by itself, after idleness, and i have the option to lock afte 60 seconds, the screensaver never does! if one moves the mouse, the screensaver just stops, and the session is right there again...
<crackhead_25> *option selected
<hellblade> chemist109: gonna try that right now
<crackhead_25> chemist109: any thoughts on my question?
<chemist109> crackhead_25: Nope, I don't know.  You could try using ctrl-alt-L to lock the session whenever you leave the desk.
<Daisuke_Ido> figures, where's arwen when you need him or her
<Daisuke_Ido> found the setting in digikam to do exactly what he was looking for
<hellblade> chemist109: the setting in kdeglobals did the job! thanks mate
<chemist109> hellblade: No problem! Glad it worked!
<hellblade> chemist109: i've been looking for that for the last 5 days:)
<calilasseia> OK, still having problems mounting floppies in Konqueror ... anyone care to help?
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<hellblade> calilasseia: i dont have a floppy on my pc but anywayz how did you try to mount it from konqy?
<jmreyen> hillup
<hellblade> hya
<chemist109> hellblade: I'm glad that fixed it.  Now, go help someone else install Kubuntu!
<calilasseia> When Konqueror starts up it has a link to "media:/" ... click that and you get a page of icons for devices ....
<NetSKaVeN> anyone using feisty's konversation?
<calilasseia> If I click on an icon for one of my hard drives, it mounts no problem ....
<chemist109> NetSKaVeN: I'm using it right now.
<Cugel> net: yes, I am.
<hellblade> chemist109: i have already converted one:) i even setup his network and beryl stuff
<calilasseia> But if I click on the floppy icon, it comes up with a blank page ....
<chemist109> hellblade: Good work!
<calilasseia> Refresh the page and it says "/dev/fd0 already mounted"
<NetSKaVeN> does cursor up work for you in konversation?
<Cugel> Yes.
<chemist109> NetSKaVeN: I'm using it right now. (yup)
<NetSKaVeN> I have a problem then  :P
* jhutchins_wk is still struggling to get the updater to run.
<calilasseia> I checked fstab and the mount line for the floppy drive looks OK ...
<calilasseia> And what's even weirder is that I can mount the floppy in a terminal and read/write to it no problem ...
<hellblade> calilasseia: is there a directory "/media/floppy" on your system? anything in there?
<calilasseia> Ah that could be it ...
<calilasseia> My icon is labelled "floppy0" ....
<calilasseia> Hang on I'll rename it and see what happens ....
<hellblade> calilasseia: not sure if thats a problem
<Cugel> Don't just rename it.
<Cugel> Make it point to the right location.
<slow-motion> hallo
<calilasseia> Well it's pointing to the right device - /dev/fd0 ....
<hellblade> calilasseia: yap. what comand do you use from konsole?
<jhutchins_wk> Doesn't seem to be able to get edgy security Release.gpg.
<calilasseia> In a terminal I use "mount /dev/fd0" and it works ....
<hellblade> jhutchins_wk: try changing your mirrors to another location. eg de or gb
<hellblade> calilasseia: and where does that mount it?
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: Do you do that as a user or as root?
<calilasseia> mounts it to /media/floppy0
<calilasseia> do it as a user not root ....
<calilasseia> fstab mount line is set for user permissions on floppy device ....
<hellblade> calilasseia: can you make sure the floppy is not mounted and retry the konqy way?
<calilasseia> fstab line looks like this:
<calilasseia> OK trying now ....
<jhutchins_wk> Crud.  I can access the key with html...
<calilasseia> Right, floppy is unmounted ...
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, here we go into the updater, file 37 of 41...
<calilasseia> Click on the icon, and again, page is blank ... no files appear ...
<jhutchins_wk> 38
<hellblade> calilasseia: do you get the "already mounted" msg again?
<hommi-33> are you really still using floppy disks? omg
<calilasseia> "Already mounted" message appears if I refresh the page ....
<Cugel> I ditched the floppy drive. That does help.
<calilasseia> Heh some of us have legacy data to transfer to more modern media :)
<jhutchins_wk> 41 - his is where it hung last time.
<hellblade> calilasseia: hmmm i have no idea. but do you use floppy frequantly enough so that manualy mounting it is a problem?
<calilasseia> Well the problem is I can't browse the floppy in Konqueror, but Konqueror lets me browse my hard drives and CD writer no problem ...
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: What happens if you right click the icon (when the floppy's unmounted)?
<calilasseia> Ah hang on ....
<jhutchins_wk> ...still on 41...
<hellblade> calilasseia: manualy mount the floppy and then browse in the /media mount point from konqy
<calilasseia> I get a menu when I right click ....
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: Does it offer "mount"?
<calilasseia> Yes ...
<calilasseia> I select mount and the dialogue box pops up saying "Mounting ..."
<Intangir> how do i get k3b to create audio CDs from mp3 source files?
<calilasseia> But then when I hover over the icon it says the floppy isn't mounted ....
<Yorokobi> Intangir, the source audio needs to be .wav files (unless the process has changed recently).
<chemist109> Intangir: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Intangir> thx
<calilasseia> The details in the Konqueror address bar are a bit weird too ....
<calilasseia> When I click on the icon it says "media:/fd0"
<Alonea> Ok, I have an mp4 file with some x264 encoding. It takes a bit of work to get it to play in Mplayer, and that is the only player so far that will play it, but it isn't reading the file correctly. For the last 15 minutes the sound is completely off track and if I try to fast  forward during that portion it just skips back to the beginning of the video. The people on windows can play the file...
<Alonea> ...perfectly. How do I play it perfectly?
<calilasseia> Weird part is is I open a new tab and point it at "/media/floppy0" my files appear ...
<calilasseia> So I'm starting to think I need to change something in Konqueror to get it to point to the right place when I click the icon ...
<chemist109> Alonea: Did you try using VLC?  It's a good player for quirky files.
<calilasseia> Are there configuration files for Konqueror that allow me to edit these details?
<Alonea> chemist109: don't have VLC. Can I get it from adept or do I have to compile myself?
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: symlink.  media:/fd0 and media:/floppy0 point to the same /dev/
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: Usually /dev/fd0 and /dev/floppy (or floppy0) are linked as well.
<chemist109> Alonea: sudo apt-get install vlc should do it.
<jhutchins_wk> calilasseia: You can explore the /dev tree to see what device it "really" is.
<hellblade> calilasseia: nope. the media:/ is something more complicated than just a shortcut to your mount point
<orazio> italia
<Yorokobi> !it | orazio
<ubotu> orazio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<calilasseia> Ah right ...
<hellblade> calilasseia: but you might be able to browse to /media and then right click floppy and mount it
<orazio> cht ita
<calilasseia> Hmm this is weird ... "media:/floppy0" returns "Malfformed URL"
<tshaby> .
<calilasseia> Is there any way I can delete that icon and replace it with one that contains the correct mount point information?
<tshaby> :)
<hellblade> calilasseia: media:/ uses /dev/xxx (devices) while /media/XXXXXX is the mount point
<hellblade> calilasseia: no
<tshaby> hy all linux user :)
<calilasseia> Bugger ...
<calilasseia> Means I'm stuck with trying to create a workaround ....
<jhutchins_wk> Strange, we are now 40 of 43.
<calilasseia> That's the weird part ... doing ls /dev/fd0 in a terminal lists the files ...
<hellblade> calilasseia: i would suggest you to post a bug report in launchpad (is this the right place for kubuntu bugs?) or the kubuntuforums.net
<jhutchins_wk> Ah, good old windows 98 style dynamic hardare configuration - never boot the same system twice!
<calilasseia> Hmm ...
<calilasseia> Might give that a try then ....
<jhutchins_wk> Now we're back to 41 of 44.
<jhutchins_wk> I think I'll close everythign and leave the upgrader running.
<hellblade> calilasseia: that could help you solve your problem and anyone else for that matter
<calilasseia> Kubuntu forums here I come then :)
<calilasseia> Er, would getting the latest upgrade potentially cure this?
<tshaby> van itt magyar? :)
<calilasseia> Only my OS is in need of an update ....
<hellblade> calilasseia: if you use feisty there is nothing newer, not yet
<jhutchins_wk> later folks.
<calilasseia> Still running dear old Dapper :)
<hellblade> bb
<hellblade> calilasseia: omg:) one of my roommates uses dapper because of the stability it offers
<calilasseia> And I had all manner of fun and games getting that to work with a creaky old Radeon graphics card ...
<calilasseia> But that's a LONG story :)
<aroo> !info kxsldbg
<ubotu> kxsldbg: graphical XSLT debugger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 595 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<hellblade> calilasseia: i think you cant upgrade directly from dapper to feisty. i'd advise you to install from scratch after backing up you confs
<Alonea> chemist109: VLC plays it perfectly. yay!
<calilasseia> Oh I was simply thinking of getting the latest Dapper upgrades ...
<jthomas> does anyone know how to 'fix' bash sh that, if I run 'df' and keep running it by using the Up Arrow, that I would only have to hit Up Arrow twice to get to the previous command?  Currently it keeps each itieration of the same command as its own, so i have to Up Arrow through 'df' a dozen times (df is an example, but whatever command I choose)
<calilasseia> Think it's a bit early for me to launch into the world of Feisty just yet ....
<chemist109> calilasseia: I'm on feisty-- I really like it.
<jthomas> chemist109:
<chemist109> The only issue I have is that I can't hear sound preview by hovering over the files in konqueror.
<jthomas> chemist109: do you feel its as stable?  i've had a ton of crashing going on...
<calilasseia> OK, I created a desktop icon link for the floppy drive ... click on that and hey presto it mounts, opens Konqueror, points Konqueror at the correct place, displays my files ... :)
<chemist109> I've been running it since the late beta.  It's worked fine for me.
<calilasseia> Not only that but OpenOffice opens old Word 97 documents too !!!!
<jthomas> chemist109: yes my work computer has herd5 and its infinitly more stable than my home install...
<traampaa> Hello. I has a problem. When i using Adept packet manager and after it i run program like Amarok or other, they loading, loading and hiding from me. But when i restart computer i see them in the traybar. Wtf is this? Is it bug? Please help. I whant to stay in kubuntu..
<fignew> calilasseia: I'm running dapper on one of me desktops... it rocks :) 160 day uptime now
<calilasseia> Oh just got a message - 73 updatable packages ...
<calilasseia> Have to bug out of here and update ... bye :)
<hellblade> bb
<czer323> What's the best way to run a program at startup?
<hellblade> traampaa: when you close your pc open apps are saved in your session which is loaded next time you boot
<czer323> Not just a session, but at the kdm
<chemist109> czer323: add it to /etc/rc.local
<jthomas> czer323: put it in your /home/czer/.autostart directory
<jthomas> or /home/czer/.kde/Autostart maybe, or listen to chemist109
<czer323> putting it in the home, would just be starting at the session, right?
<jthomas> ok i am off, see yas!
<hellblade> yeah
<czer323> i think /etc/rc.local sounds better.
<hellblade> bye
<traampaa> <hellblade> No! i mean i run program. but i can use it when i restart computer. And its not good for me. And its happend when i start Adept.
<ko12upt> wrong channel
<ko12upt> lol
<czer323> chemist109: just add a symbolic link?
<chemist109> czer323: No, put it into the /etc/rc.local file
<czer323> nm, editing the file now.
<hellblade> traampaa: rephrase please. i dont understand what is your problem
<hellblade> traampaa: tell me the steps to reproduce it
<czer323> chemist109: thanks ;)  Restarting and we'll see if this works.  I just installed synergy and set it up so that i can use one keyboard for multiple computer displays in front of me, from different computers.
* FeistyForge checks out #mopar
<czer323> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemist109> czer323: A friend of mine just told me about synergy today.
<rvd> Arh, how do I get amarok to function with my MP3 player?? It mounts perfectly with the deamons, but i don't know the Amarok configuration :(
<chemist109> He's using it on a few windows machines
<hellblade> sounds nice!
<czer323> chemist109: i'm using it on a windows machine and a linux machien both.  it's awesome so far.  it SYNERGIZED THEM
<traampaa> <hellblade> Okey. I start for egz. Amarok. I see in panel that he is loading. He loading and then and dont see them panel or in traybar. But when i restart system i see them in traybar and can use him.
<traampaa> <traampaa>
<traampaa> <traampaa> Understand?
<traampaa> <hellblade> Understand? :)
<hellblade> hellblade: yes. sounds strange. does that happen with all programs?
<hellblade> traampaa it is
<zoohouse> my screen ress is like 600 something by something. What app can I use to add a higher res? Thanks
<ko12upt> im using ubuntu but their channel is very busy im trying to get my wireless network to be placed into the network section i see wired and modem but not wireless
<fadingblack> can soemone tell me what the delete command is in terminal?
<traampaa>  hellblade hmm. Its happen mostly when i run Adept or Add/remove package manager..
<hellblade> is there any way in konversation to click on a name and add that name in text input like "name_i_clicked: "?
<zoohouse> fadingblack: rm
<alejandro> hello somebody can to helpme how to enabled direct rendering for ati's
<fadingblack> ok thanks
<zoohouse> fadingblack: try $whatis rm
<zoohouse> just to make sure
<hellblade> fadingblack: if you want to delete directory with all its contents try rm -r
<zoohouse> what is the command to run the xserver config?
<fadingblack> zoohouse: thanks
<zoohouse> np
<fadingblack> hellblade: thanks
<hellblade> nps
<hellblade> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
#kubuntu 2007-04-27
<lettuce_> I need to install video card drivers, can someone give me a link to the "how to"
<chemist109> zoohouse: Try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but be careful!
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lettuce_> thank you
<hellblade> zoohouse: there are many different programs for this job. what exactly do you want to change in xorg?
<hellblade> zoohouse: first backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<traampaa> hellblade is kubuntu su buggy or not?
<traampaa> hellblade is kubuntu so buggy or not?
<hellblade> traampaa: not for me... and other people here i guess:)
<chemist109> Kubuntu works well for me.  I'm using it on 4 computers.
<hellblade> traampaa: i have no idea about your problem. you can try posting in kubuntuforums.net
<TheDebugger> kubuntu feisty is not buggy..
<TheDebugger> Edgy was for me...
<chemist109> I use Edgy and Feisty.  I like Feisty better.
<FeistyForge> mostly Kubuntu runs fine
<FeistyForge> I agree fiesty is nice :)
<lettuce_> The guide is telling me to go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager, but I don
<traampaa> but its not just one bug. my amarok player crash when i switched to other song, two network card worked when i changed second card to other netmask(!!) and that program which start on restart :(
<lettuce_> I don't see administration undder system
<lettuce_> :(
<traampaa> ehh :(
<hellblade> lettuce_: thats for gnome
<chemist109> lettuce_: do you have restricted devices manager installed?
<lettuce_> i don't think so
<lettuce_> what would be kde's way of doing it?
<hellblade> lettuce_: run restricted-manager in a konsole
<lettuce_> ok
<hellblade> lettuce_: and follow the instructions
<lettuce_> k
<chemist109> hellblade: I don't think it's in the default install for kubuntu.  Might have to apt-get it.
<hellblade> gtg guys! traampaa: take it easy mate. kubuntu is different than windows and it might take you some time to get used to it and its quirks
<traampaa> hellblade and just one question. howto make usb drive mount-shorcut in konqueror left panel, like in gnome nautilus
<hellblade> chemist109: the new feisty feature will inform you if its not installed. i love that!
<chemist109> hellblade: Me too!  I discovered it a few days ago.
<traampaa> hellblade hmm i not nube, just kubuntu is too buggy, but not ubuntu, but i dont like gnome
<MonaLeilani> Hi. I have kubuntu installed on my laptop. How do I make it use a monitor instead of the laptop screen?
<MonaLeilani> I have the monitor plugged into my laptop, and it's giving me a groovy light show
<FeistyForge> kubuntu isn't any more buggy than ubuntu
<hellblade> chemist109: check tabbing after sudo aptitude install. it works miracles now:)
<FeistyForge> they are afterall the same OS for the most part
<FeistyForge> its mostly just the window manager that is different
<chemist109> hellblade: Very nice!  I like it.
<chemist109> hellblade: apt-get does it too!
<hellblade> traampaa: i gtg. i think you can right click on an icon of navigation bar > configure... > add new > folder > then enter your usb mount point
<hellblade> chemist109: and dpkg:)
<hellblade> bb guys. have fun with your K boces:)
<hellblade> *boxes even
<Daisuke_Ido> well, at this point, i'm not a big fan of dolphin
<chemist109> I'm so overwhelmed, I have to go...
<chemist109> bye
<traampaa> hellblade and its will start automaticly every time with other usb devices and i dont need to configure them? like in nautilus?
<hellblade> traampaa: yes. when you plug a usb storage device it gets automounted so you onl have to get in its dir
<hellblade> nite
<traampaa> and for cdrom too?
<eljefe> does anyone's Feisty Kubuntu HAL pop up for Video DVDs to mount/play/k9copy (like a USB drive would) ?  myne doesn't...
<Daisuke_Ido> mine does just fine with that
<eljefe> for DVDs huh.  daang myne doesn't at all, but i checked and it is set up for it
<eljefe> CDs work
<eljefe> does your k9copy work?  i think either that or my mkisofs or growisofs is broken...
<eljefe> (seperate than the HAL popup)
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use k9copy, so i dunno
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, time to start doing some spring cleaning on my pc.  less than 10gb free on the 300gb hdd
<the_hammer> to much movies eh
<Daisuke_Ido> not really
<Daisuke_Ido> i've got a couple movies backed up
<Daisuke_Ido> TONS of television though :\
<the_hammer> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> TV accounts for 160gb of it
<the_hammer> holy smokes
<Daisuke_Ido> there's...  a lot.
<the_hammer> im just in the mists of redoing my box here getting all the updates and such
<the_hammer> i made the mistake of trying out sabayon
<the_hammer> the installer sucks balls on that distro
<Daisuke_Ido> good live distro, not so good at installing
<the_hammer> filled up my entire 80 gig heh
* MrWGW has been reading up on 2.6.21
<MrWGW> and I think I'll wait a bit before using it
<the_hammer> so rather then redo it i just took it out and put in my 120 with kubuntu installed
<MrWGW> there are some sweeping changes in it which scare me
<MrWGW> I'll wait until the next version rather than chance an upgrade
<the_hammer> ive got a pretty good collection of kubuntu going here lol
<the_hammer> i tossed about 35 cds/dvs of distros ill never use again
<Daisuke_Ido> need to get my hands on an ide controller card :\
* MrWGW would never toss a CD of Linux for any reason
<Daisuke_Ido> i had one, but i'll be damned if i know what i did with it
<the_hammer> lots of stuff i dont like about kubuntu but i like alot of its other fetures so i just put up with the dislikes
<MrWGW> except for MEPIS
<MrWGW> I hate MEPIS
<MrWGW> only distro I've used that didn't work for me
<the_hammer> ya me to
<Daisuke_Ido> oops, sorry for the language
<MrWGW> it was just so lame
<MrWGW> I doubt the D word would get you kicked...unless I was op
<MrWGW> BWAHAHAHA
<the_hammer> mepis is a nice system looks great and runs nice DOWN FALL runs on old school packages and cant be updated worth a crap
<MrWGW> I for a time was an op on an aviation related channel and was notorious for banning first and asking questions later
<MrWGW> I just don't see the need for MEPIS
<MrWGW> when you have great innovative distros out there
<Daisuke_Ido> MrWGW: it's just that this is a family-friendly channel and any foul language is looked down on
<MrWGW> if I want an old school dyed in the wool distro I'd use Debian Woody or Slackware
<the_hammer> lmao
<MrWGW> well you were the one who used it Daisuke
<Daisuke_Ido> i know, hence he apology :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the*
<the_hammer> my hates about kubuntu is the disabled root accounts and so on and having to sudo su
<MrWGW> because we all know there are a bunch of innocent seven year old kernel hackers in here
<MrWGW> me too
<the_hammer> its stupid to sudo su when su is alot faster to ype heh
<MrWGW> I hate that
<MrWGW> there is a workaround however
<MrWGW> I just don't remember what it is
<the_hammer> i been told that to but never been taught
<MrWGW> I love running as r00t just for the thrill factor
<MrWGW> its like standing on the edge of a cliff, on a pogo stick
<the_hammer> if i knew how that would be the 1st thing id be ripping the pants off of
<MrWGW> btw question
<MrWGW> for some reason, from KDE, I don't have buttons for shutting down the system
<MrWGW> but I do in XFCE and GNOME
<MrWGW> Suggestions?
<MrWGW> in Edgy I didn't have this problem
<Daisuke_Ido> given that ubuntu is a distro designed for normal users, it's probably a good thing the root account isn't enabled by default
<MrWGW> yes, but I'm not a normal user, and I find it demeaning
<the_hammer> older kubuntu i might have had answers but not for the new stuff
<MrWGW> I'm only using Ubuntu because I have a Mac and Ubuntu is the only family of distros known to run well on Apple hardware
<MrWGW> well what would your answer have been for the older one hammer?
<cpk1> just set up your root account its not hard
<the_hammer> fstab and theres 1 other file i just cant think of off hand but is in ect folder also
<the_hammer> just a sec i have a back up on a floppy
<MrWGW> weird
<MrWGW> Kubuntu Desktop wasn't installed
<MrWGW> even though I'm <CENSORED> USING IT
<MrWGW> so basically what had been installed was KDE+Kubuntu artwork
<MrWGW> but not the actual system
<the_hammer> dam it i cant find it
<MrWGW> so I had no way of knowing that Kubuntu actually wasn't there
<Linracoon> why are there so many users using kubuntu when isnt such a great distro, for example i was told by many users that mandriva is better, any hint please?
<Skyblast> I just got a Macbook Pro for work... Looked up how to install Ubuntu on it. Looks like a nightmare to get it going
<the_hammer> when i 1st installed and ran slack 11 the buttons for shut down and reboot were not there all it had was end session
<the_hammer> so the files i was told to edit i made copies on a floppy now of course i cant find it
<Skyblast> Linracoon: Different things work for different people. I have no problems with Kubuntu in and of itself
<Linracoon> Skyblast: i tried install kubuntu 2 months ago and the install was a crap
<Linracoon> remind me dos, but the worst is that were some options not working, and other options missing that were very usefull
<MrWGW> dang that didn't fix it
<Skyblast> There is a Live CD install now
<FeistyForge> Linracoon, perhaps you didn't use the LiveCD installer
<Linracoon> FeistyForge: that was what i exactly used
<Skyblast> sounds like you used an alternate disc or installed Dapper
<FeistyForge> so what about that reminds you of dos? it isn't even a text-based interface
<Linracoon> Skyblast: yes it was
<leo_> hi everybody
<Daisuke_Ido> then you didn't use the livecd installer
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<sobersabre> hi.
<Linracoon> Skyblast: to be exact remind me the first part of windowsxp install
<sobersabre> is there a ready document to make kdm work with bioapi /
<sobersabre> ?
<leo_> hi sobersabre
<Linracoon> yes i did
<Skyblast> That can't be the LiveCD installer.
<Daisuke_Ido> no, the live cd installer is graphical all the way through
<FeistyForge> liveCD is nice... "out-of-the-box" functionality/webbrowsing, etc) - unless you don't have DHCP
<Daisuke_Ido> no text-based install whatsoever.
<Linracoon> was more than 2 months ago
<Linracoon> i think was verion 6 of kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been around for almost a year, next retarded point?
<FeistyForge> dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> the first in the 6 series introduced the livecd installer
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.06
<FeistyForge> Edgy isn't text based if you use the LiveCD neither is feisty
<theamazingpotato> hello
<theamazingpotato> help
<Linracoon> what i heard was that ubuntu haves being guys with money that do a lot of publicity, that when comparing to other distros isnt better, any comments?
<theamazingpotato> can anybody help me with sound
<theamazingpotato> the sound is so low
<theamazingpotato> i tried kmixer and alsamixer
<FeistyForge> Lin, your probably right, its no better, but its no worse than other distros.. that I know of
<FeistyForge> besides most of that is preferences based
<Linracoon> i heard many people that tried kubuntu and went back to mandriva
<Skyblast> Good for them.
<MrWGW> IMO the *Ubuntu family of distros are among the finest in existence
<FeistyForge> you can get a debian-based distro with KDE other than Kubuntu...
<EduardoLuisSilva> Lin, ubuntu was made to be simpler than others.
<MrWGW> however, they aren't to my personal tastes, being very n00b oriented
<MrWGW> except for Kubuntu
<MrWGW> I like Kubuntu because it respects power users to some extent
<FeistyForge> Mandriva? thats slow on my PC (the liveCD version wich btw the installer doesn't work on)
<FeistyForge> even the mandriva people suggest against using the live cd installer for it
<MrWGW> Mandriva is great
<MrWGW> when it works
<leo_> i'm using kubuntu right now.. easy to install but not so good
<Skyblast> I like Kubuntu because of the massive support in the Ubuntu userbase, and there is so much documentation for it
<Linracoon> FeistyForge: that is totally false
<MrWGW> but it uses the lousy URPMI system
<MrWGW> the RPM system I like is Yast/You
<JoeyAdams> Fedora does, too, but Ubuntu respects users who want to visit proprietary websites.
<LjL> Linracoon: why do i think you sound like you're trolling? i guess it's probably because, let's see, we're in the #kubuntu channel, which means most people here use #kubuntu (and conceivably like it), and while they can probably make subjective-but-not-fanatic judgments, they probably aren't going to like the idea that they just choose their distro because it was publicized by full-pockets people.
<MrWGW> from Suse
<Linracoon> lousy? urpmi is very good
<FeistyForge> sofar I've had no luck with Mandriva
<Linracoon> LjL: sorry if you understood that, but im just wanting to know some points
<MrWGW> my gripe with URPMI is that Mandriva .rpms aren't compatible with Red Hat and Fedora .rpms
<Skyblast> Mandrake back in the 10.1 days was great
<MrWGW> and Suse rpms
<MrWGW> Suse can generally use Fedoras
<Skyblast> Now, it seems pretty flaky
<MrWGW> with occasional difficulty
<JoeyAdams> I like how the apt package manager is so much faster than yum.  (Unless I have to) I will never write an application that uses XML for anything!
<Daisuke_Ido> Linracoon: are you JUST here to spread anti-ubuntu BS?
<Linracoon> Skyblast: i did installed 2007.1 and i was very good surprised
<JoeyAdams> It can be fun to try all the distros.
<Linracoon> Daisuke_Ido: of course not
<leo_> i'm starting to hate Linux more than i hate Windows...
<LjL> Linracoon: well, let's assume for a moment that (k)ubuntu is really mostly just boosted by publicity. even that can theoretically give it some *technical* advantages, like for instance that many programs are packaged to work on it
<MrWGW> why not do something productive and go to #windows or #apple and engage the MS and Mac fanbois?
<Linracoon> i just want to know about it
<FeistyForge> I would have thought combining connectiva + Lycoris into it would make it better not worse
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds an awful lot like it.  nothing you've said has been anything but.
<LjL> Linracoon: and many people who can offer support, if there's many users
<FeistyForge> Leo why?
<theamazingpotato> umm
<theamazingpotato> help
<theamazingpotato> this is a support channel
<MrWGW>    what can we do you for Mr. Potato?
<LjL> Linracoon: not to mention the fact that, if you go to the KDE site, what they first mention as "here's a distribution for you if you want to try out KDE" is Kubuntu, if i recall correctly ;)
<theamazingpotato> ok
<Linracoon> well its better to just try kubuntu since desnt seam this level of conversation seams to be productiv, like i said im not trolling, sorry if your understanding that
<MrWGW>     well Kubuntu provides a very generic KDE experience
<theamazingpotato> do you have a im
<MrWGW> very default
<leo_> well... i just tried to do simple things, like playing mp3s or adding some programs... and it was really hard
<theamazingpotato> this goes too fast
<theamazingpotato> the chat
<MrWGW> albeit highly refined
<Linracoon> but yes its better to just try kubuntu and see for myself
<Daisuke_Ido> theamazingpotato: this is going to sound dumb: have you turned up the volume on the speakers?
<MrWGW> if you're a registered Freenode user you can PM me
<theamazingpotato> yes
<theamazingpotato> i have
<LjL> Linracoon: i agree with that
<FeistyForge> how generic is the gnome in ubuntu?
<cpk1> leo_: it should be pretty simple to get mp3 and video codecs for kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> Linokay, we've ruled out the 90% most likely problem :D
<Daisuke_Ido> it's very simple in feisty, open an mp3
<Daisuke_Ido> "would you like to install the codec?"
<MrWGW> FreeBSD has new low latency sound drivers which kick posterior
<vit__> hello
<MrWGW> in terms of getting sound cards to work
<Daisuke_Ido> MrWGW: "prod buttock"?
<theamazingpotato> ok
<theamazingpotato> sure
<leo_> yes, it asked me to install the codec... but then it didn't
<JoeyAdams> I guess you have to go to the package manager, turn on multiverse, and look for libmp3 or something like that.
<JoeyAdams> But that's obviously not as easy as just letting it download the codec ;)
<slim> first there was Automatix for codecs now that we have fiesty we don't even need that
<slim> plug and play
<slim> no need to install codecs any longer
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to go to the package manager, and universe is enabled by default now, so you can just look it up and install
<Daisuke_Ido> *if* for some reason it fails by default
<cpk1> leo_: you on fiesty?
<FeistyForge> argh automatix?
<FeistyForge> bad choice
<slim> after being a Windows tech for 25 yrs and then trying several dozen Linux versions Fiesty is a real nice system
<FeistyForge> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<FeistyForge> slim I agree after being a Windows user, Kubuntu is a really nice OS
<lettuce_> I can boot from My other HD but kubuntu doesn't see it, what should I do so that I can acces the HD's contents from kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> FeistyForge: he was actually saying that it's no longer necessary to use something like automatix (it never was necessary, but it used to be easier)
<leo_> sorry, what is fiesty?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs | lettuce_
<ubotu> lettuce_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<slim> I actually use Ubuntu with KDE support
<lettuce_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: ubuntu version 7.04, just released (Feisty Fawn)
<slim> which is almost the same thing
<slim> I did have some issues when upgrading from dapper to edgy with automatix
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix is evil
<hatekilldestroy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FeistyForge> the differences between edgy and feisty tend to be subtle at least on the surface
<slim> but needed the codec support
<hatekilldestroy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hatekilldestroy> someone make ET work :( whenever i have to download a pak it can't.
<FeistyForge> Manage repositories in Adept in Fesity has gone Synaptic-style..
<Daisuke_Ido> slim: so install them manually
<leo_> no, Edgy 6.10
<FeistyForge> edgy is kewl
<slim> actually edgy was a so so upgrade with many problems were dapper and edgy were great
<FeistyForge> my first kubuntu was edgy :) which was bascially my first useful desktop *nux
<FeistyForge> erm *nix
<slim> edgy was only good on a fresh install
<FeistyForge> yeah
<slim> not as an upgrade
<leo_> are there many differences between these versions?
<FeistyForge> is the edgy -> feisty as upgrade problematic?
<marcin_> hello
<slim> no
<FeistyForge> hey marcin
<slim>  fiesty upgrade was fine
<leo_> i mean, is fiesty better than edgy?
<cpk1> leo_: you need to enable multiverse and then install libxine-extracodecs for mp3 support
<marcin_> i'm from Poland
<marcin_> ;-)
<slim> fiesty is much better if you are upgrading
<slim> I did 12 upgrades
<Daisuke_Ido> on one machine?
<leo_> yes cpk1, the player (Amarok) tried to do that, but it failed
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: so install it manually
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<leo_> it asked me if i wanted to enabled multiverse
<slim> all went smooth except one had a package that locked
<Daisuke_Ido> and did you say yes?
<leo_> then it tried to install libxine
<leo_> ok, i'll try right now
<cpk1> leo_: yeah i think amarok failed me too so I did it myself (using aptitude)
<lettuce_> what type of partition formatting is accesable with both windows AND kubuntu?
<slim> I which I would have found the documentation for the libxine-extracodecs Daisuke_Ido, I wouldn't have installed the other
<slim> other being used because of your autoscript
<ciko_dormiente> lettuce_: you can use fat32, ntfs or ext2/3
<slim> the only thing I found broke in fiesty was gdeskcuts
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce_: vfat if you want read/write on both sides with no hassle
<ciko_dormiente> the first two are supported directly from windows
<slim> oh and my Pan newsgroup reader lost it's newsgroups
<Daisuke_Ido> ciko_dormiente: ext* requires tinkering on the windows side, ntfs requires tinkering on the linux side
<leo_> "unable to lock the administrator directory. are you root?"
<ciko_dormiente> the last need a IFS driver
<Daisuke_Ido> that leaves vfat as the safest cross-platform option
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: SUDO
<Daisuke_Ido> oops
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo
<marcin_> fajnie tu macie szkoda e nie kumam za bardzo co piszecie :(
<lettuce_> ok, I have a partion of pure storage (no OS) and it's NTFS, but i can only view the stuff on it. Is that how it's suppose to be?
<sobersabre> leo_: sorry haven't answered u, hello.
<Daisuke_Ido> lettuce_: by default, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ntfs writing in linux is notoriously buggy
<leo_> hi sobersabre
<slim> I like VMWare for Windows rather than a dual boot
<Daisuke_Ido> it's gotten better, but i still wouldn't use it on a production machine
<Daisuke_Ido> slim: i do too, but that's not an option for gamers
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: there's ntfs-ng project... is it also that "buggy" ?
<lettuce_> is there any way to change it so I have total acces to the disk?
<Daisuke_Ido> ntfs-3g and no, i don't trust it yet
<slim> most of my gaming is emulators which have Linux versions
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs-3g | lettuce_
<ubotu> lettuce_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Daisuke_Ido> slim: same here
<Daisuke_Ido> snes and psx mostly
<lettuce_> Thank you very much
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<slim> I have a hardware drawer type dual boot but don't use it much
<sobersabre> hmmm, guys as I've asked earlier: I have a fingerprint reader on the thinkpad.
<sobersabre> and I have set it up to work with GDM
<Daisuke_Ido> sobersabre: an apc reader?
<Daisuke_Ido> (reader's manufactured by apc, that is)
<slim> most of my Windows on VMWare is for advanced Excel work
<sobersabre> is there a way to make KDM authenticate against the BIO API ?
<slim> which is what I do for a living
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: actually I don't remember.
<sobersabre> I just followed a howto on bioapi page, and it works.
<marcin_> Debian :D vs Ubuntu ;)
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: why "probably not" ?
<Minataku> You can use my plan
<Minataku> Two computers, one top-of-the-line
<sobersabre> I've heeard of some patch I need to apply, but I don't remember where I've seen it.
<Minataku> One older but still capable
<Minataku> The top-end one is Windows and ONLY PLAYS GAMES
<Minataku> Nothing else
<Minataku> The other one runs Linux and does everything but playing games (and even some of that)
<Daisuke_Ido> sobersabre: just speaking from experience with fingerprint readers
<Daisuke_Ido> never had ANY luck with them :\
<Daisuke_Ido> morning Minataku
<Minataku> Evening here
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Hi, Daisuke_Ido
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: I do use it, and I can use it to login, but my login manager is GDM currently
<marcin_> jest takie ubuntu jak debian netinstall?
<slim> I think in the next 3 to 4 years all Windows programs including games will be able to be run in Linux, just an opinion.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, then why not stick with gdm?\
<sobersabre> I just wanted to see if I could switch it to KDM
<sobersabre> for the sport.
<sobersabre> :)
<marcin_> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> uh-huh
<leo_> i have a fingerprint reader from Microsoft. can i make it work in Linux?
<sobersabre> leo_: I am not sure microsoft manufactures fingerprint readers
<sobersabre> It should be something outsourcing...
<ahvargas> what di you mean make it work?
<marcin_> M$ :/
<Daisuke_Ido> and here we have one of my pet peeves
<Linracoon> leo_: google is your friend
<Daisuke_Ido> people that don't feel it's necessary to tag their mp3s...
<sobersabre> leo_: google on bioapi pam linux
<leo_> haha,, thanks linrakoon
<leo_> i know that
<marcin_> mwi kto po polsku?
<marcin_> :(
<Minataku> !pl | marcin_
<ubotu> marcin_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sobersabre> marcin_: learn english, man.
<Minataku> :)
<Minataku> sobersabre: Watch yourself
<ahvargas> _leo:http://www.griaule.com/
<sobersabre> Minataku: what's your problem ?
<slim> I like to Google Microsoft satan
<Minataku> sobersabre: That was hardly an acceptible response to his request
<Tm_T> !coc | sobersabre
<ubotu> sobersabre: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Minataku> Thanks, Tm_T
<sobersabre> Tm_T: thanks. reading now.
<Minataku> Forgot there was a trigger for that
<Minataku> lol
<leo_> i'm a newbee in this... how do you talk to a specific person (it appears in red)
<Tm_T> leo_: like this?
<leo_> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: that's highlighting, it shows up for your nick to alert you to an incoming message directed at you
<Tm_T> ;)
<marcin_> bye
<Tm_T> leo_: just mention nick in start
<Tm_T> s/start/beginning
<Minataku> But yeah, if someone's in here speaking "Not English", try to figure out what language they're speaking and point them to the locale-specific channel, given by ! then the two letter national abbreviation, followed by a | then their nickname
<slim> catch everyone later
<leo_> tm_t: like this
<jhutchins> I finally figured out why people don't like /msg, which just goes to one person.
<sobersabre> Minataku: I think I have not misbehaved.
<Tm_T> leo_: yes :)
<jhutchins> Most clients now open a seperate chat window for that, which didn't use to happen.
<sobersabre> Minataku: can yu tell me which paragraph I was against ?
<leo_> tm_t: great! thnks
<Minataku> sobersabre: It was merely a warning, "learn english" is not an acceptible response to someone who can't speak english
<Daisuke_Ido> sobersabre: telling someone to "learn english" is pretty closed-minded, especially when you could have pointed them to a channel in their native language.
<Minataku> Thanks, Daisuke_Ido
<leo_> i'm starting to like linux world... you're a great community!
<jhutchins> sobersabre: You could also have simply said nothing, and waited for someone who understood the request to point them in the right direction.
<sobersabre> jhutchins the man came in and said in polish: "anybody speaks polish?"
<sobersabre> he had no technical questions.
<Minataku> sobersabre: Right. And I pointed him to the Polish Ubuntu channel.
<sobersabre> right.
<Minataku> Via the bot trigger !pl
<sobersabre> that was ok.
<Minataku> You, on the other hand, told him to "learn english"
<Daisuke_Ido> that was fine.  "learn english" was NOT.
<jhutchins> sobersabre: Regardless, we try to be supportive and helpful, even to parochial Americans.
<Minataku> The internet is a world network
<sobersabre> and I have told him ( assuming he doesn't know english ): askdhjdf english
<sobersabre> which means blabla english :)
<Minataku> With people from all over said world
<sobersabre> and this means not blabla polska
<Daisuke_Ido> sobersabre: which you have no right to do
<sobersabre> what ?
<Daisuke_Ido> this IS a global community, not the US.
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: what are you talking about ?!
<Minataku> Be respective of where people are from and the fact that different countries have different languages.
<Daisuke_Ido> (as has already been pointed out)
<sobersabre> Where was I disrespectful?!?!
<jhutchins> Ah.  Israli.
<Daisuke_Ido> "learn english, man" pretty much sums it up
<Minataku> English is required in this channel, however mistreating people for not speaking it is not required, nor is it acceptible.
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: well, what does it sum up to ?!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're rude.
<Minataku> Okay, I smell a troll
<sobersabre> Minataku: have I called the man some bad name ?!
<Minataku> The odor is strong and unmistakeable
<sobersabre> Minataku: I am no troll.
<Daisuke_Ido> you disrespected him.
<Minataku> Let's stop feeding it now
<Daisuke_Ido> good idea
<jhutchins> Yes.
<sobersabre> let's drop the subj, and stop feeding the troll in me.
<sobersabre> becaus when I see the pseudo-politically-correct virtuals... a troll grows in me :)
<leo_> yeah, let's talk about something more interesting... i'm not native english speaker even... (i apoligize)
<Minataku> leo_: Coulda fooled me
<sobersabre> leo_: I am trying to talk to u
<Minataku> In fact, you did
<Minataku> I almost don't believe that you're NOT a native English speaker
<Minataku> lol
<sobersabre> Minataku: don't you notice his accent ?
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> anyways, leo_ do you want to keep on the chan ?
<sobersabre> leo_: if u connect it ... does your machine notice something has been connected ?
<leo_> sobersabre: let me try again
<sobersabre> you need to poll the system's logs
<sobersabre> and see if the system writes there something related the reader.
<leo_> sobersabre: it does nothing
<sobersabre> can u run command lsusb ?
<cntb> any ubunntu web admins here? I need hosting for  www.o2050108
<sobersabre> as root ... e.g. via "sudo lsusb"
<sobersabre> ?
<leo_> sobersabre: let me see
<sobersabre> no!
<sobersabre> don't see!
<sobersabre> don't look
<sobersabre> ...
<sobersabre> my english worsens and worsens.
<cntb> any ubunntu web admins here? I need hosting for  www.ubuntu.co.il
<leo_> sobersabre: what?
<jhutchins> cntb: You'd probably want that to be somewhat local, no?
<sobersabre> leo_: it is a joke.
<leo_> sobersabre: ok
<cntb> jhutchins, localized yeah but why local?
<leo_> sobresabre: haha... i'm new in all this....
<jhutchins> cntb: All else being equal, a server works better if it's physical location is closer to it's audience.
<cntb> ok how do I find an ubuntu mirror in Israel?
<sobersabre> cntb: mirimar.org.il
<sobersabre> If I am not wrong.
<sobersabre> cntb: you can install ubuntu, it knows how to find the mirror
<sobersabre> cntb: what is your purpose ?
<cntb> sobersabre, tyvm checking
<cntb> purpose?
<cntb>  room ubuntu-il
<sobersabre> cntb: are you looking for a place to download it ?
<jhutchins> !easysources | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cntb> nope jhutchins language community fo mutual help
<leo_> sobersabre: how long have u been using linux?
<sobersabre> cntb: so have you setup freenode # named ubuntu-il ?
<jhutchins> cntb: il.archive.ubuntu.com
<sobersabre> leo_: since 1998
<sobersabre> oops 1999
<Minataku> We lack a Turkish channel... found that out the hard way last week or so
<Minataku> lol
<cntb> No match for "IL.ARCHIVE.UBUNTU.COM". in www.coolwhois.com
<Minataku> [19:39:51]  il.archive.ubuntu.com has addresses 91.189.88.XXX ( 42, 40, 31 and 6 )
<bigdad1e> whats the best linux to put on a laptop?
<sobersabre> cntb: setup your dns :)
<Minataku> Where XXX is one of the four values in parenthesis
<jhutchins> cntb: It's essentially an alias on a round-robin DNS that points it to several severs.
<sobersabre> leo_: so... what is your Q. ?
<lettuce_> what's the KDE equivalent of Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool?
<sobersabre> lettuce_: fsck, mount, umount, mkfs
<lettuce_> so i can't just get to it from the k menu?
<bigdad1e> jhutchins: what is the most stable distro of linux for a laptop?
<jhutchins> Debian's probably the most stable, but I don't know how good it's laptops support is.
<sobersabre> lettuce_: if you are talking about gnome menu entries, KDE should also have them,
<Minataku> sobersabre: That's the Unix equivalent XD
<jhutchins> sobersabre: Perhaps you don't actually know about configuring NTFS settings?
<Minataku> bigdad1e: Really, any is.
<Minataku> Close your eyes and throw a dart
<sobersabre> no. I don't.
<lettuce_> ok
<bigdad1e> i have put 3 different distros on my laptop but they are a pain to get wireless running with a broadcom card
<jhutchins> !ntfs | lettuce_ - if that helps at all
<ubotu> lettuce_ - if that helps at all: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> bigdad1e: Heh
<Minataku> You're gonna have trouble with Linux PERIOD with one of those POSs
<Minataku> Broadcom SUCKS.
<leo_> sobersabre: how do i tell the system i'm the root so i can execute a command?
<Minataku> Their firmware is needlessly encrypted for some retarded reason
<jhutchins> lettuce_: What are you actually trying to configure.
<jhutchins> ?
<jhutchins> !sudo | leo
<Minataku> I'd say get a good wireless card if possible
<sobersabre> leo_: you can run sudo <your command>
<jhutchins> !kdesu | leo
<Minataku> Because that lousy Broadcom waste of parts is probably never going to work.
<jhutchins> (bot overload).
<ubotu> leo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> leo: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<bigdad1e> ya but its built in so what do i do?
<Minataku> bigdad1e: If you want to go a step further, complain to Broadcom and the laptop manufacturer
<Minataku> Tell them that closed systems are a bane on society and that you won't be buying from either again until they change their act
<bigdad1e> what is 1 person to broadcom and dell? their cards are maid for windows :-(
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: There's a chance you can swap the mini-pcmcia module for one that works better with linux.
<sobersabre> bigdad1e: does your card have linux native driver or have you had to use ndiswrapper ?
<bigdad1e> im gonna have to use ndiswrapper as soon as i fiure out how to do it
<Minataku> sobersabre: It's some Broadcom POS, encrypted firmware, completely useless for any and all use whatsoever unless you're Joe Average running Windows without a clue or a care.
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: When it works it's simple as can be.
<leo_> sobersabre. great! it's done!
<lettuce_> I have an NTFS partition that I want to have full acces to from kubuntu. I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions, it says to install ntfs-config package, but the package doesn't exist. I see a package called "ntfs-3g" and figure that that's the same thing or godd enough or something. I try and use the partition but I still can't edit it. It says that I need to go to
<lettuce_> #
<lettuce_> Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<lettuce_> #
<sobersabre> leo_: what is done ? :)
<sobersabre> i'm glad to help...
<sobersabre> unless you're polish ;-)
<Minataku> bigdad1e: I say complain anyway. Add your two cents onto the pile
<bigdad1e> i have the windows drivers on cd but its getting it working with ndiswrapper thats agravating me
<sobersabre> kidding
<leo_> sobersabre: i mean, i could execute the command
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Install ndiswrapper-utils, locate the windows .inf files, ndiswrapper -i *.inf, ndiswrapper -m.
<bigdad1e> i will
<sobersabre> bigdad1e: sometimes the windows drivers come in an exec, but it is actually a zip or .cab file.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Eh... might not work... this is a Dell/Broadcom power punch combo to the kidneys we're talking about here
<jhutchins> lettuce_: Sorry, my Mandriva 2007.1 doesn't have that path.  WHat do you want to do?
<bigdad1e> where would i find them?
<sobersabre> you need to extract its contents.
<sobersabre> and in it there are those inf files etc.
<bigdad1e> but its on the dell cd
<sobersabre> yes
<kkerwin> Hi, I'd like to convert a .mov file to a .avi file; any ideas on what sort of program I should look in to?
<sobersabre> well, load the cd, and copy the files to some writeable location
<lettuce_> i just want to be able to fully use the partition that I have
<sobersabre> kkerwin: try vlc
<Minataku> Broadcom's probably got some agreement with Microsoft to make useless WinMACs to lock people in to Windows
<Daisuke_Ido> whee, back up to 11gb free on my multimedia drive
<kkerwin> sobersabre: Thanks. I will.
<sobersabre> kkerwin: you will need quicktime dll's too
<lettuce_> what can a reformat it to so that I can freely use it without having to install any packages or software?
<bigdad1e> give me 1 sec
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: The ndiswrapper homepage has links if you need to download them, you can usually get the driver from the manufacturer's site as well.
<Briareos1> i have 3 PCI-E graphics-cards in my computer and want to have the screens next to each other in kde, but i get error messages and only one card works. all screens work, when i change the driver to "ati" - can anyone help?
<Minataku> Briareos1: Woah, one ATI card is bad enough, but THREE?!
<lettuce_> i hate ati
<Minataku> Call the exorcist
<facugaich> don't you guys know how to set the default resolution for the login screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> i need a young priest and an old priest
<MajorApus> why doens't quicktime work in firefox? i thought the restricted formats was supose to enable that
<bigdad1e> the only files i see are exe and dll
<facugaich> I think you need w32codecs MajorApus, not sure
<sobersabre> bigdad1e: try to take the .exe file and try and extract it with unzip
<Briareos1> minataku well ...
<lettuce_> what partition format is accesable from both windows AND kubuntu?
<Minataku> Extracting cabs requires something like cabextract
<sobersabre> bigdad1e: I think you should read some of the documents they have for ndiswrapper...
<sobersabre> you may use either unzip or cabextract.
<bigdad1e> i will but thats easy ill save that for last
<Minataku> bigdad1e: Try looking up the card's model and just downloading the driver from Dell or Broadcom
<MajorApus> I have those facugaich
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: You'll probably have to download the latest drivers from broadcom then.
<leroy> so I reinstalled and then realized I had downloaded my emails and therefore lost them all... <insert explitive here>
<leroy> jhutchins: what up?!
<jhutchins> nmuch.
<Minataku> MajorApus: Get something like the "MediaPlayerConnectivity" extension
<Minataku> That's what I use
<Minataku> It won't play things in the browser but it's better than playing nothing
<Minataku> lol
<bigdad1e> i will brb in a few i gotta change the ethernet from my desktop to laptop
<cpk1> lettuce_: you can access ext3 from windows
<jhutchins> leroy: I use imap so that doesn't happen, but too bad.
<MajorApus> does it play quicktime?
<cpk1> you just wont use journaling when you are accessing your ext3 partition from windows
<Minataku> MajorApus: It doesn't play anything, it loads media links and such in apps that do
<leroy> I would use imap but godaddy a) doesn't have b) is giving me 10MB
<Minataku> So if you have something that plays Quicktime, then you just tell MPC to send the QT stuff to it
<FeistyForge> http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/dists/feisty/e17/binary-i386/ hmm interesting repo for feisty.. from a distro called elbuntu (enlightenment windows manager)
<leroy> I'm totally gonna make sure we get a proper MX... none of this hosting bovineexcrement
<FeistyForge> I wonder if it has an elbuntu-desktop package :) rofl
<sobersabre> Minataku: why did you hurt Briareos1?
<Minataku> leroy: lol
<sobersabre> I think somebody needs to read the coc...
<Minataku> "Bovineexcrement" is pretty clever
<lettuce_> ok, So If I have a partition with no OS that is formatted as ext3 I can add, delete. view , and do whatever with any type of file from both Windows AND kubuntu right?
<MajorApus> wow that add on is amazing
<Minataku> Hey, jhutchins, could you perhaps do some troll removal?
<leroy> Minataku: gotta abide by the !language rules :-)
<Minataku> leroy: Indeed :3
<cpk1> lettuce_: yes, you just need to install the ext2 driver for windows on windows
<cpk1> or, he can not wait for an answer...
<Minataku> 10% he never comes back, 20% he comes back and doesn't miss a beat, 70% he comes back and says "Oops, wrong button"
<Minataku> Or something similar
<Daisuke_Ido> why in god's name would you use the hack of an ext2 driver in windows when you can just use a vfat partition and be done with it?
<leroy> grrrr.... I really have to only install things at the cafeneto.... I got firefox downloaded and installed in 1.5 minutes... ~150KBPS... god I hate this country sometimes
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: VFAT is limited to 32GB, at least when done from inside Windows
<sobersabre> Daisuke_Ido: .. maybe for permissions you don't have on vfat...
<chemicalvamp> im having crashes (freeving up) i think amule might be to blame...
<Daisuke_Ido> sobersabre: no talkie until your iq rises above 5
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: fair enough
<cpk1> because ext can have larger file size
<Daisuke_Ido> speaking from experience, ext in windows is more of a pain than it's worth
<leo_> why do i have to tell the system i'm the root every time i need to do something!?
<Minataku> Face it, all those Windows FSs suck donkey... hair
<cpk1> I havent had any problems with the ext driver in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: because that's how ubuntu is designed
<leroy> Minataku: don't forget 90% he comes back and says "Stupid POS ISP"... at least thats my excuse
<sobersabre> leo_: this is not exactly true....
<Minataku> leroy: Ah, yes, add that to my existing 100%
<leroy> leo_: security
<Briareos1> anoyone knows what that could mean: (EE) fglrx(1): Invalid video BIOS signature!
<Minataku> Sure, it makes 190%
<Minataku> But who cares
<sobersabre> leo_: you can login as root for some time: sudo su -
<Minataku> lol
<leroy> Minataku: what?  you never played fallout?
<sobersabre> but usually u don't want to run as root for long.
<leo_> daisuke_ldo: ok... but i'm already logged in as the root!
<Minataku> Root is an account reserved ONLY for system maintenance tasks
<cpk1> a lot of the time I leave a konsole logged in as root =P
<jhutchins> Hey, I had to troubleshoot a wireless connection in XP over the last two days.  Finally just bought a new card and that fixed.  It's really no easier there.
<leroy> leo_: if you are root then there's no need to put in a password...
<Minataku> If it has nothing to do with system maintenance, DO NOT DO IT AS ROOT
<jhutchins> Briareos1: I'm guessing it means you have the wrong drivers for your model card.
<facugaich> My kubuntu isn't able to properly shutdown the pc, anyone knows anything? acpi maybe?
<leroy> bottom line: never use root unless you are doing maintenance
<Minataku> facugaich: What are you doing to shut it down?
<sobersabre> Briareos1: you better run lspci and paste it into pastebin site.
<Minataku> leroy: That's what I said
<leroy> facugaich: I know there are/were some acpi problems... can't know for sure without more info
<Daisuke_Ido> or if you want to replicate the windows "admin-by-default-oh-no-i-just-hosed-everything" experience
<jhutchins> It probably wouldn't hurt to read the sudo and kdesu info pages.  There's more to it than just not using root.
<jhutchins> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Minataku> I know there are a few things that sudo can't cover
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Minataku> Though most of the people who use *buntu probably aren't going to run into them
<jhutchins> ubuntu is trying to get people behind a new approach that's more unix-like than running as root.
<leo_> leroy: i guess i'm not the root then.. 'cos i tried to modify a system conf file with kedit and it didnt let me do it
<leroy> leo_: if you didn't explicitly log in as user "root" you aren't root :-)
<jhutchins> leo_: See above and use kdesu kate to edit it.
<sobersabre> Minataku: what can''t sudo cover ? ( I mean console apps )
<facugaich> Minataku: I do it through Kmenu
<leroy> or sudo nano :-)
<jhutchins> In fact, if you haven't unlocked the root account, you aren't root.
<Briareos1> http://pastebin.ca/460300
<Daisuke_Ido> first user created != root
<leroy> and you shouldn't unlock root, imo
<facugaich> Minataku: I guess the option is called "Turn off" (I have it in spanish)
<Minataku> facugaich: Hm...
<Minataku> facugaich: How old is the system?
<jhutchins> sobersabre: sudo occasionally breaks down when running scripts and things like ruby and python.
<leroy> its so good to finally have a working wireless card....
<Minataku> jhutchins: Changing run-time kernel parameters also fails
<Briareos1> jhutchins: its 3 times exactly the same model (and same xorg.conf options set) - but only one comes up ...
<BluesKaj> ya know .... my root is very unused lately and it's getting really boring  :)
<Minataku> I know at the very least you can't change the max RTC user frequency via sudo
<sven> Hallo
<facugaich> Minataku: you mean the machine? late 2001
<sobersabre> jhutchins what do you mean "occasionally breaks down" ? :)
<jhutchins> Briareos1: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with multi-card configurations, but I'm pretty sure it's possible.
<sven> ist jemand aus deutshland da ?
<Minataku> You have to actually be at a root shell to echo the setting in
<Minataku> !de | sven
<ubotu> sven: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jhutchins> sobersabre: I mean it fails to pass the correct permissions to subroutines, essentially.  It fails.
<sobersabre> sven: bitte gehen nach #ubuntu-de
<MajorApus> minataku anyway to force it to stream properly?
<Minataku> facugaich: Hm......
<sobersabre> jhutchins, this means you're not using it correctly.
<sven> i kan't
<sobersabre> :)
<Minataku> That might be an indication, that's a bit old
<facugaich> Minataku: It worked with Ubuntu Breezy and Dapper though
<leroy> kubuntu.com is down?
<MajorApus> is there a media player that doens't suck for video?
<Minataku> MajorApus: I use VLC
<sobersabre> you don't use exec(sudo) in C. you use some other programmatic means for that... I think.
<MajorApus> Minataku: yeah it cant play this file worth crap
<Minataku> Which streams rather well
<BluesKaj> I"m pissed at feisty for shutting down my soundcard pcm out and there doesn't seem to be a fix :(
<jhutchins> leroy: Looks like.
<leroy> good... not just me then
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Revert to the earlier kernel?
<Minataku> facugaich: I don't know if there's an ACPI cutoff set in the default *buntu kernel
<PerfectStranger_> morning all
<sobersabre> sven: was kannst du nicht?
<leroy> here's a little query... anybody got ies4linux working?
<Daisuke_Ido> leroy: yep, what do you want to know?
<sven> thanx
<Minataku> It could be that the kernel distributed with 7.04 has this adjusted and your system falls outside it now
<Daisuke_Ido> other than i wished i could claw my eyes out, and then removed it VERY quickly
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: I recently tried it using the wine package, didn't seem to be enough... what wine did you install?
<Minataku> facugaich: Do you have a /proc/acpi ?
<Daisuke_Ido> the latest available from the budgetdedicated repo
<PerfectStranger_> QUERY.....want to log my dsl conection  to my isp ..any programm out there
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: and how did you install it?  compiled from source?
<Daisuke_Ido> .35 i believe
<leroy> ahhh... budgetdedicated repo?  www.budgetdedicated.com/ubuntu feisty ?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, there's no compilation, it's just a script that wgets and installs
<Daisuke_Ido> leroy: yep
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , it was working in feisty beta and was turned off by Idon't know what, when i upgraded to the "official release"
<jarn> After upgrading to Feisty, I have two problems. First, X seems to be ignoring my config file and won't let me raise my refresh rate past 54, even though I can set it higher. Second, anything download through kget gets REALLY slow rates.
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: cheers
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: any key?
<facugaich> Minataku: no
<Daisuke_Ido> err, there probably is, but i don't know it off the top of my head
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: See if there's an earlier kernel available, that's where the driers that affect that are.
<Minataku> facugaich: Ah, we're getting somewhere
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, hold on a sec
<facugaich> Minataku: reboot seems to work fine though
<gemidjy1> is kubuntu.org down in general or it is something up to me?
<Minataku> facugaich: You lack ACPI
<leroy> yea... budgetdedicated.com/ubuntu doesn't exist
<sobersabre> ok, guys enjoy the life, I'm off.
<Daisuke_Ido> leroy: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<jhutchins> Yes kubuntu.org is failing to respond right now.
<leroy> gemidjy1: its down
<gemidjy1> ok
<Minataku> facugaich: Check your dmesg for complaining about ACPI, perhaps
<Daisuke_Ido> hallelujah
* leroy praises the lord
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: do you know anything about DirectX support with wine?
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: I'd like to install MYST, but it requires > DX6.1
<facugaich> Minataku: "ACPI: Disabling ACPI support"
<Minataku> facugaich: Ding ding ding, we have a weiner
<Minataku> Anything about APM?
<Daisuke_Ido> leroy: *actually* i've been praying for the ability to play myst for a while now
<Daisuke_Ido> wait a sec
<Daisuke_Ido> myst requires dx 6.1?
<leroy> Daisuke_Ido: lol... I'll have a look, then :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> quicktime, yes
<Minataku> The lack of ACPI this kernel probably explains everything
<facugaich> Minataku: apm: BIOS not found.
<Minataku> facugaich: Ah. Your BIOS is ACPI only, no APM.
<jhutchins> apic perhaps?
<leroy> lol... stupid new install... just realized I'm not using my nick!
<Minataku> It's probably beyond what they set the cutoff for in the default kernel
<BluesKaj> hey leroy, get a windows partition :)
<Minataku> Which is why ACPI was disabled on boot
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I have one
<Minataku> Either that or a boot option was passed to manually disable it for some reason
<facugaich> Minataku: Does that mean there's nothing I can do?
<Minataku> facugaich: Well... you can compile your own, but that's probably a bit daunting
<epimeth> BluesKaj: whats that got to do with it?
<facugaich> here it says something about apic
<Minataku> For now, check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and check for "noacpi"
<Minataku> APIC has nothing to do with this
<Minataku> Completely different
<BluesKaj> epimeth, then use windows... wine is too buggy
<facugaich> it's no a typo then :P
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> APIC is Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<compilerwriter> jhutchins inelikey and I have tried to deal with the most annoying issue.  I have for some reason a problem with the Monitor and Display Module.
<epimeth> BluesKaj: way to defeat the purpose :-p
<Minataku> ACPI is Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<facugaich> APM Advance Power Management?
<Minataku> facugaich: You got it
<Minataku> Well, you're short a "d"
<Minataku> But close enough :3
<MajorApus> minataku im trying to download quicktime trialers
<MajorApus> but it will only stream them, which results in a pause ever 5 seconds
<MajorApus> and if I pause it it wont continue downloading
<compilerwriter> jhutchings the thing will not function because of either a crapped out kde upgrade or some third party modules lying around.  intelikey had me reinstall kconfigure and that didn't seem to help.  What to do next?
<facugaich> yeah, that was a typo. My menu.lst says nothing about "noacpi"
<BluesKaj> the purpose is to dump windows ...it's like quitting smoking ,...there's no half way cure... unfortunately I still need windows :( ..so why bother with wine.
<Minataku> MajorApus: Sorry, considering mine works properly, I don't know how I can help you.
<epimeth> Minataku: whats with the :3?  you a cat or something?
<Minataku> epimeth: Would it be a problem with you if I was?
<Minataku> lol
<MuJ> :3 looks like dr. zoidberg
<epimeth> Minataku: that depends... male or female?  I've got a thing for furries :-o
<Minataku> epimeth: Male, but this is hardly the place for that
<Minataku> X3
<MajorApus> minataku, what do you mean "works properly" you mean your bandwidth allows you to stream without paues? or you can download it, im asking how to download it
<epimeth> #kubuntu-furry-pr0n
<epimeth> :-)
<Minataku> rofl
<facugaich> Minataku: So... there's nothing else I can do besides recompiling kernel? Cause I'll do it... I'm not gonna spend the next 5 1/2 months turning off my computer manually
<Minataku> facugaich: Yeah, you could compile your own, but I think there's some things you have to do that Kubuntu wants so it can keep itself from getting confused
<Minataku> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Minataku> There we go... I hope
* compilerwriter crosses himself and wishes minataku Godspeed in his endeavors.
<epimeth> so whats this I hear about Cedega SVN  being free? anybody try it out?
<facugaich> Minataku: Ok, thank you very much. Don't you happen to know how to change the default resolution of the login screen?
<Minataku> compilerwriter: Thanks
* compilerwriter Climb every mountain, ford every steam
<Minataku> facugaich: X11's login screen, right?
<Minataku> Or the VTs?
<facugaich> Minataku: X11
* compilerwriter follow every rainbow, 'till you find your dream.
<facugaich> epimeth: Yeah, CVS Cedega is free, though you have to compile it yourself. There a bash script called WineCVS.sh that does everything for you. I wasn't able to make it work though
<leo_> how do i refer to a partition in a SATA disk? sda4 for e.g.?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter: ..wake up!
<Minataku> Isn't the Cedega CVS missing things?
<epimeth> facugaich: hrm... I'm a programmer, I should be able to get it running :-)
<Minataku> Like, important chunks of stuff?
<Minataku> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: copy protection stuff
<compilerwriter> I am away BluesKaj
<compilerwriter> s/away/awake
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter: do you play bass?.. we need a bass player
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me install the latest version of whatever is needed to plau Youtube videos
<facugaich> epimeth: hey, I'm a programmer too
<os2mac> anyone got a line on a good Katapult plugin repository?
<Minataku> !flash | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<os2mac> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Minataku> Ignore the extra triggers, just use the instruction link
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj my musical instruments are violin, a little viola, and I am a fallen tenor, ie baritone.
<Minataku> As if you have a choice because someone else decided to use Flash
<compilerwriter> Any more I get to play the heavy.
<compilerwriter> Except in Carmen.
<leo_> HELP!! how do i refer to a partition in a SATA disk? sda4 for e.g.?
<BluesKaj> geezus  compilerwriter, I'm just a rocknroll drummer ...I won't ask again :)
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: sd* is usually the way to go, yes
<leo_> Daisuke_ldo: thanks!
<ses1959_> question about adding programs to menu I installed some packages that do not show on the menu
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soulrider> ses1959_: open a console adn type in the name
<soulrider> what programs are them ?
<ses1959_> sane
<ses1959_> disk formater
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> isnt it a library?
<compilerwriter>  Whats wrong BluesKaj you don
<soulrider> !info sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<soulrider> ses1959_: type sane in a console
<compilerwriter> 't have an appreciation for Symphonies or Opera?
<leo_> can't believe it! i was able to mount a NTFS partition!!! thanks!!
<ses1959_> thank you
<ses1959_> i will need to do each package sep then no way to add all at once then
<ses1959_> leo how did you mount ntfs volume
<epimeth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<epimeth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PerfectStranger_> help......want to keep a log of the internet connection ....having issues with my isp ......broadband is not allways on as supposed to be
<BluesKaj> I like some classical music ,(parents loved it ) , but my tastes lean more to the blues and rock
<leo_> ses1959_: very simple! following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soulrider> ses1959_: 99% of the times youi get a meny entry automatically
<ses1959_> leo thank you i will be reading them
<epimeth> soulrider: not for knetwalk you don't :-)
<epimeth> ses1959_: what about me? :-(
* epimeth feels neglected
* epimeth wants a cooke!
<ses1959_> sorry
<compilerwriter> Holy Christ the blackhole option on my mail server must have crapped out again.  I have 10232 messages that are deemed to be spam and 20232 in my inbox.
<ses1959_> i have been trying to mount ntfs for a week and the links look to be a big help
* epimeth sings
<epimeth> black hole sun
<epimeth> won't you come?
<epimeth> and wash away the pain?
* compilerwriter gives epimeth an oatmeal cookie.
<epimeth> black hole sun
<ses1959_> thank you for the menu info that will help also
<soulrider> is there a way to remove GRUB fromt he MBR of one of my drives?
* epimeth runs to the corner and nibbles on the cookie
<_4strO> epimeth: which song is that ?
<soulrider> black hole sun
<epimeth> _4strO: black hole sun
<soulrider> by soundgarden
<epimeth> lol
<_4strO> lol artist name ?
<_4strO> soudgarden that's it !
<soulrider> soundgarden :)
<Daisuke_Ido> may they rest in peace
<Daisuke_Ido> and may chris cornell stop the horrible blasphemy he's thrust upon the world...
<PerfectStranger_> totally lost here folks
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: then you've come to the right place
<epimeth> we've got maps like you wouldn't believe!
<PerfectStranger_> ty epimeth
<Daisuke_Ido> "like this map detailing how you can walk to the moon!" "i don't believe it" "see?"
<epimeth> what you want to do is take a left onto blikenstein and go all the way to route 4 north, then go straight till you hit albequoirky
<epimeth> or however thats spelled...
<epimeth> bugs bunny will let you know where to go from there :-)
<elijahlofgren> Do you guys think that http://kubuntu.org/ being down might be why the upgrade wizard is just closing and not working for me?
<PerfectStranger_> ok basically installed ubuntu dapper drake about 3 weeks ago and yes been having fun with it but  now find i need some way of creating a log of when my  broadband connection is on  or off line
<epimeth> elijahlofgren: nope... your sources should be ubuntu.com ones
<jbasilio> hiya.  anyone burn any cd's with k3b and feisty?
<epimeth> elijahlofgren: what happens when you try running $sudo apt-get update
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty, and I can't seem to print from Eclipse (I think it doesn't see any printers)...and I get the same problem with Zend Studio (another Java app).  I *can* print from other applications, like Firefox and Thunderbird.
<elijahlofgren> epimeth: would you recommend just ugrade via console instead of the GUI updater?
<soulrider> guys, is there a way to remove GRUB fromt he MBR of one of my hard drives?
<Daisuke_Ido> jbasilio: yessirreebob, i love me some k3b.  now whatchaneed?
<soulrider> PerfectStranger_: theres probably a log somehere, most likely in /var/log
<jbasilio> Daisuke_Ido: i love it too.  but i'm getting errors now and they are filling up my logs.  hdc: status error: status=0x58
<Daisuke_Ido> jbasilio: i'm relatively sane now.  yes?
<epimeth> elijahlofgren: exactly what I said....I prefer to upgrade via console and install via adept or aptitude... its a personal thing tho
<elijahlofgren> epimeth: everything works (still have edgy repos right now)
<jbasilio> Daisuke_Ido: ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<epimeth> elijahlofgren: you trying to upgrade to feisty?
<jbasilio> Daisuke_Ido: hdc: drive not ready for command
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, sounds like your drive isn't very happy
<PerfectStranger_> cool soulrider will go check thanks
<Minataku> jbasilio: Ooooh... that's bad
<jbasilio> Daisuke_Ido: right.  :)
<elijahlofgren> epimeth: yes, I guess I'll just change th repos to fiest and do a dist-upgrade and hope for the best.
<jbasilio> Minataku: yeah?  i can read from the drive fine .. i ripped a cd using grip
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: thanks for ditching me :P  what was your issue with digikam again?  something about resolution?
<Minataku> jbasilio: Hm
<Minataku> Wait
<jbasilio> Minataku: but when burning with k3b i'm getting those errors .. and TONS of them until i reboot
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, lol, yeah, digikam doesn't report image resolution
<Minataku> Hm
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: hmmm... you can create a cronjob script that writes to a file the results of a ping of your dns maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a setting to do so :)
<Daisuke_Ido> unless i'm missing something
<epimeth> elijahlofgren: exactly what I was thinking
<leo_> have you watched the YouTube videos of linux 3D desktops?
<epimeth> leo_: beryl or compiz?
<epimeth> leo_: doesn't matter... both are cool :-)
<PerfectStranger_> epimeth: my problem is I have never used any other prog other than xp in the past and do not know how to  use a command prompt etc
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, no no, I turned it on but it's still blank
<MajorApus> i have a drive mounted as -rw, can someone explain this, when i try and delete an empty folder I get this erro "Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/New Folder.trashinfo."
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<_4strO> leo_:  ? for what
<_4strO> leo_: i have it on my screen :p
<leo_> epimeth: yeah, i dont remember, but it was really cool
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: so here's the question... do you *want* to do it over the command line or do you want to use the GUI?
<leo_> _4str0: where can i get info for installing it??
<_4strO> leo_: what's your video card ?
<PerfectStranger_> epimeth:  Which ever is easiest
<leo_> (im getting tired of the kubuntu default theme)
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't believe i'm installing krita, but it's slightly easier than the gimp
<leo_> _4str0: asus geforce 6100 256mb
<Daisuke_Ido> leo_: feisty?
<_4strO> leo_: type 'glxinfo | grep render' in a console
<leo_> Daisuke_ldo: no, edgy
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: they are both equally easy... most people would suggest that you get comfortable with the console, but its totally up to you
<_4strO> leo_: have you direct rendering: Yes ?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, bah, nothing is better than GIMP :-)
<Arwen> well, Photoshop is, but that's not free
<FOSSR0CKS-> Photoshop sux and Adobe sux even more
<epimeth> FOSSR0CKS-: oh come on...  photoshop is a great program
<houmala_01> GIMP
<leo_> _4str0: oops... nop :(
<FOSSR0CKS-> Gimp Rocks!
<Tm_T> oh come on, this is not a place for flamewar
<Tm_T> so stop it
<FOSSR0CKS-> lol
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, I won't repeat myself - don't bash stuff just because it's not free
<_4strO> leo_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<FOSSR0CKS-> meh
<leo_> _4str0: guess i'll have to buy a new video card!
<PerfectStranger_> epimeth:  console will be fine  may as well learn  but have no idea where to start  ....intend leaving the pc turned on and hopefully in a few days when I take the issue up with my isp   have a log to show them that my connection has been coming and going
<_4strO> leo_: maybe no
<soulrider> Tm_T: you got any idea if ic an remove grub from one of my drives' MBT ?
<soulrider> MBR*
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - ok its a non-issue to me cuz i use gimp
<_4strO> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, I do too, but Photoshop is better if you need the features
<leo_> _4str0: thanks, i'll read the page
<epimeth> !cron > PerfectStranger_
<Tm_T> soulrider: hmm, sorry, no idea :/
<soulrider> ok
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - I guess but that may change in time =p
<soulrider> how ca i copy it at least?
<soulrider> fromt he drive im using to the other one
<_4strO> leo_: there are some ubuntu pages probably better ... just googling a littke
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: now what you need to do is write a script that pings your isp... its very simple, two lines of code :-)
<epimeth> first line: #!/bin/bash
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, perhaps, CS 1 was better than any of the newer Photoshops
<epimeth> second line: ping YOUR.ISP.IP.ADDRESS >> pinglog.txt
<ses1959_> sorry for being dense i found kde menu editor and picked new item but could not find the exe I know that is windows but this is my first linux box
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - I think the development model of FOSS produces rapid innovation and time will tell
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: so what have you settled on for image management
<PerfectStranger_> thanks epimeth ...note book open here
<_4strO> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, digikam, even with the bug it's better than anything else
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, in some areas more than others
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<FOSSR0CKS-> oh god
<Tm_T> FOSSR0CKS-: yes?
<FOSSR0CKS-> Anyone here use an Ipod with Kubuntu?
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: you can call the file myisppinger.sh ... thats the name of the application you run with cron
<_4strO> ^^
<dangaio> is there a channel that can help me with kdevelop?
<FOSSR0CKS-> Tm-T - you are god? lol
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, amarok can do ipods :-)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Arwen> or you can make your ipod f/oss
<ardchoille> How do I configure gkrellm to auto-start when I log into Kubuntu? Is this configured in kcontrol?
<Tm_T> FOSSR0CKS-: yes I am
<zx_> hak
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - What do you do for itunes then?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, I don't, iTunes is DRMed
<_4strO> ardchoille: in ~/.kde/Autostart
<epimeth> Arwen: not with feisty out of the box... do you know how I can get my automounting (I'm assuming its hald) to mount to /mnt/ipod instead of /media/MYIPODNAME ?
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - neither do I
<MajorApus> how do I set my machine up to accept ssh
<ardchoille> _4strO: Put a symlink in there?
<Arwen> epimeth, err, no idea - lol
<_4strO> ardchoille: just create a file who will launch gkrellm
<FOSSR0CKS-> Arwen - I just converted my friend to Kubuntu and he has a Ipod and I don't know what he should do cuz his wife is all about itunes
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: you can also have the cronjob be "ping YOUR.ISP.IP.ADDRESS >> pinglog.txt"
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: its up to you :-)
<ardchoille> _4strO: Ah, ok, thank you
<Arwen> FOSSR0CKS-, um... give up?
<FOSSR0CKS-> I am not buying any lame ipod until DRM is history
<Arwen> once they're hooked on iTunes, it's all over
<_4strO> ardchoille: dont forget to chmod a+x the file ;)
<Arwen> leave em in their own corner
<ardchoille> _4strO: Got it :)
<Tm_T> FOSSR0CKS-: ardchoille you're again slipping to offtopic
<epimeth> FOSSR0CKS-: you can always rockbox it
<epimeth> !rockbox > FOSSR0CKS-
<Tm_T> Arwen: even
<FOSSR0CKS-> true dat
<ardchoille> Tm_T: ?
<Arwen> Tm_T, eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> and you can always load your own mp3s on it, no drm
<Tm_T> ardchoille: my mistake, carry on ;)
<FOSSR0CKS-> yah thats what I got all 400gigs
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Aye
<Arwen> hmm, true, better get back ontopic
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, hehe, or your own AACs :-)
* Arwen likes rockbox, it does Vorbis and FLAC
<FOSSR0CKS-> yeah no meandering around .... related topics too things like kubuntu
<FOSSR0CKS-> lol
<Tm_T> Arwen: FOSSR0CKS-: feel free to come to #kubuntu-offtopic
<_4strO> !autostart | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<_4strO> :p i just remeber the bot have something about it
<epimeth> Arwen: does the rockbox firmware support iTunes or redchair's software?  or will it only work in linux?
<Tm_T> MajorApus: install ssh-server
<Arwen> epimeth, redchair? but no, it doesn't play DRM if that's what you're asking
<ardchoille> _4strO: Ah hah Thank you  for that.. I'll install it now :)
<MajorApus> Tm_T: I have,
<Tm_T> MajorApus: and you have port open/forwarded?
<epimeth> Arwen: not asking about DRM... asking about connectivity with iTunes or www.redchairsoftware.com 's program
<PerfectStranger_> ok epimeth have the links and those lines of code yopu gave me ....heading off to go try it out ...thank you ever so much
<Arwen> epimeth, oh... no idea
<MajorApus> Tm_T: yes
<epimeth> PerfectStranger_: no worries :-)
<MajorApus> Tm_T: do I need to re-login for ssh server to "start"
<Tm_T> MajorApus: hmm, iirc no
<epimeth> MajorApus: no, you just have to restart the service
<Tm_T> MajorApus: try "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<epimeth> ummm.... I think its $sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Tm_T> epimeth: slow ;)
<epimeth> damnit!
<epimeth> :-)
<Tm_T> !ohmy | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<intelikey> well my "run-parts" command is totally hosed on dapper 6.6 (LTS)
<epimeth> Tm_T: we're considering d-it offensive these days?  okay :-)
<MajorApus> putty stalls out when trying to ssh
<intelikey>  http://pastebin.ca/460415   <<<<  anyone want to confirm that theres is working or also hosed.
<epimeth> Tm_T: I came up with bovineexcrement to cover for naughtyness earlier... the lurkers seemed to enjoy it :-)
<ardchoille> _4strO: kcontrol-autostart worked perfectly :D
<Tm_T> epimeth: nah, just fooling around
<MajorApus> tm_t: I just realized my ip isn't even pingable
<soulrider> hey intelikey
<Tm_T> MajorApus: (:
<soulrider> havnt seen you ina  couple of days
<intelikey> soulrider .
<Tm_T> intelikey: soulrider: kids
<soulrider> oh my, im never having kids
* epimeth gives Tm_T a half eaten oatmeal cookie
* Arwen steals Tm_T's cookie
<intelikey> Tm_T nice.   want to check on this "bug" ?    http://pastebin.ca/460415
<Tm_T> intelikey: hmm
<epimeth> is it me or is pastebin slow?
<MrWGW> how do I forcequite a nonresponding app?
<MrWGW> *quit
<soulrider> killall <appname>
<hsystem-x> lol
<MrWGW> app is still open on the taskbar
* intelikey does sudo killall5 on soulrider's box....
<soulrider> intelikey:  :(
<soulrider> intelikey:  do you know how i can remove GRUB from the MBR of one of my drives?
* Arwen rm -rf /* soulrider's box
<intelikey> soulrider over write it with something else
<Arwen> soulrider, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/device bs=512 count=1
<epimeth> soulrider: in windows, fdisk /mbr :-)
<Arwen> oh wait, that wipes the partition table tooo
<soulrider> =/ Arwen
<soulrider> im not in the mood to lose my Data
<intelikey> Arwen but it will work.
<hsystem-x> feisty still beta right?
<Arwen> intelikey, lol @ data loss
<soulrider> intelikey:  but i will lose my data, right ?
<soulrider> hsystem-x: no man
<Arwen> hsystem-x, NO
<ardchoille> hsystem-x: No
<soulrider> its out!
<epimeth> Arwen: not good enough... find . -name '\,?.*' -exec {rm \1}
<epimeth> :-)
<Arwen> epimeth, ...
<intelikey> soulrider lose is such a windows term.      it will be less accessable....
<epimeth> or something like that... I forget find's syntax
<ardchoille> intelikey: hahaha
<hsystem-x> good, that's why then i have 224 package for update
<Arwen> soulrider, you'll just have to use fdisk and make a new mbr
<hsystem-x> lol
<soulrider> heres the thing
<soulrider> i got 2 drives, one is SATA, one is ATA
<soulrider> i got Archlinux on my ATA drive, and nothing in my SATA drive
<intelikey> soulrider ok glad you are finally going to tell us what you want.
<soulrider> its booting from the ATA drive that has an old grub
<soulrider> i need it to boot form the ATA drive, that has the nice grub
<Arwen> <timecop> ogg is opensores shit - go figure...
<soulrider> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> soulrider, it's a quote, get a life
<kaneknows> hey, when i try to play a video of a samba share it wants to copy it first, is there a way to avoid that?
<kingcobra> how do u get a new side panel to auto hide and not the taskbar
<Arwen> kaneknows, mount the samba share
<intelikey> Arwen it's all quotes.  get a clue.
<Arwen> :-\
<surgy> hello
<soulrider> so, intelikey you know what i should do ?
<intelikey> soulrider yeah grub-install <the device you want it on>
<intelikey> soulrider something like   sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<soulrider> intelikey:  its ont he device i want it :P
<kaneknows> Arwen: right.....thanks.
<Arwen> eh? that was good advice...
<intelikey> well soulrider the change the sda to what ever you do want.
<surgy> i just physicly upgraded from a gforce 4 ti 4200 to a geforce 6800 xfx xtreme 256mb card, i was told by someone here that i didnt need to reinstall anything, but now when i try to run glx gears i get the error:Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  : Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mantan> oh hey. I want to upgrade to feisty but have idea how to go about this. I'm running on dapper
<Arwen> surgy, get nvidia-glx-new
<Arwen> or was it nvidia-glx... dunno, that person was wrong, you need a new nvidia-glx
<mantan> oh hey. I want to upgrade to feisty but have idea how to go about this. I'm running on dapper
<hsystem-x> damn frostwire, it suddenly stop connecting :@.
<epimeth> mantan: patience is a virtye
<epimeth> mantan: patience is a virtue
<surgy> Arwen: so i need to go through the nvidia binary howto again but instead of using "nvidia-glx" i should use the "nvidia-glx-new" ?
<intelikey> soulrider i have grub on one drive and lilo on three others  "some don't boot"    and all of them setup to be able to hand booting to any of the others.    i can play musical boot loaders until i get tired of the differing pictures.....       so setup the disk you want   the way you want.     for anything more specific   you have to be more specific.
<Arwen> yes...
<Arwen> I tionk
<Arwen> think*
<Daisuke_Ido> mantan: if you're on dapper, back up what you want to keep and install from scratch unless you want to chance two risky upgrades in a row
<epimeth> mantan: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file replacing every instance of "dapper" with "feisty" then run $sudo apt-get update
<soulrider> intelikey:  justa s ec, ig uess ill install it on both drives
<surgy> Arwen: you think? well do i need to get rid of the old driver first or does it matter?
<Daisuke_Ido> now me, i don't think my karma could handle the strain, and something would break
<epimeth> then $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> epimeth: i don't think you can upgrade from dapper to feisty, can you?
<Arwen> surgy, yes, uninstall it first (if you try to install the new one, apt will uninstall it automatically for you anyway)
<intelikey> Tm_T did you look at that paste ?
<Daisuke_Ido> not directly
<hsystem-x> those upgrades have never worked for me, i simply install the new version from 0.
<epimeth> mantan: or do what Daisuke_Ido said... now that he mentioned that, I think he might be correct with the unable to upgrade straight
<Arwen> surgy, btw, there's a 7600GT on newegg for $80...
<Arwen> or there was
<Tm_T> intelikey: yes, I just don't know what I should see there
<epimeth> mantan: tho there is probably a script somewhere.... lemme check
<intelikey> Tm_T that  "run-parts" is not functioning.
<surgy> arwen: i gave 45$ for this :) lol so i dont even need to worry about uninstalling it? becuase apt will remove it for me?
<intelikey> Tm_T i don't know why.....
<Tm_T> what is "run-parts" ?
<Arwen> surgy, yeah,
<Arwen> Tm_T, an anacrontab I think
<hsystem-x> anybody with frostwire working ? (connecting - turbo).?
<Tm_T> aa, that one
<hsystem-x> right now?
<surgy> Arwen: i use the same restricted module though right?
<Arwen> hsystem-x, I don't do warez :-)
<epimeth> mantan: yea... you'de have to upgrade to edgy and then feisty... better off doing a fresh install
<Tm_T> see? this helpful I am
<Arwen> surgy, err... don't know... I think so
<hsystem-x> p2p, is not jus wares :).
<intelikey> Tm_T only one of those base system  absolutely dessecarry  commands.....
<hitmanWilly> surgy, yes, same restricted modules
<mantan> wow, that's going to be alot of backing up :/
<intelikey> Arwen actually no.   it's called by init scripts and cron and lots of system junk.
<surgy> hitmanWilly: is what arwen has been saying sound right to you? no ofense arwen
<Daisuke_Ido> mantan: software you can't do much about
<Arwen> huh
<epimeth> mantan: its always a good idea to back up before doing any sort of OS change, anyway
<intelikey> run-parts
<hitmanWilly> surgy, not sure, just got here :)
<epimeth> mantan: hell, just backing up periodically is a good idea :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> just talking documents
<Daisuke_Ido> and THIS is why you keep /home on a separate partition :)
<surgy> hitmanWilly: lol ok here goes nothing, time for reboot
<mantan> oh sh- it's going to be complicated
<mantan> I have a windows partition and I had problems setting that up
<mantan> *sigh*
<intelikey> ;/
<neoncode> How do I open MS Publisher files on linux?
<intelikey> oopresetner  or some such
<intelikey> oo presenter ?
<Greenery> how do i remove winemine, wineredit etc?
<neoncode> intelikey: Nope, OO carn't open them.
<Arwen> Greenery, you can turn off the menu entries... but regedit.exe and minesweep.exe are part of Wine
<Greenery> how to do that?
<intelikey> neoncode really ?
<Tm_T> oh noes, bot invasion!
<Arwen> Greenery, dunno, I'm a GNOME person
<Greenery> i deleted them with kdemenu from the menu, will that be okay?
<Tm_T> sure
<Arwen> Greenery, yea
<Greenery> but lets say i wanna get it back to the kdemenu...how do i do it?
<kristjan_> do I also need "kubuntu-desktop" installed for successful upgrade?
<Arwen> Greenery, add em back?
<Greenery> yeah to the menu
<Arwen> Greenery, "add em back" was my instruction on how to accomplish that..
<Greenery> oh lol
<Greenery> how do i do it actually?
<Arwen> no idea :-)
<Greenery> oh well thanks for the help
<hsystem-x> where's the iptable file located?
<hsystem-x> in feisty?
<Tm_T> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: check that ^^
<hsystem-x> yeah i have firestarter.
<hsystem-x> but for example in linspire there was a file where i can control the firewall by adding lines that file with the port i want to open... i personally dont like firestarter.
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo)
<MrWGW> is there an m4a decoder availible for Amarok?
<surgy> i keep getting this error: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct. what package do i need?
<hsystem-x> anybody know how to set left alt key to do alt combinations, like (accent.)
<hsystem-x> there was a command...
<zoohouse> What is the command to configure xserver?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, do you have build-essential installed
<kaneknows> anyone know of a good screen cap app with audio?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: im pretty sure let me check
<surgy> hitmanWilly: yes i have the newest version
<carutsu> Hello, how can i instal inkscape in other language than english
<hitmanWilly> surgy, try libstdc++6-dev
<jeff_> Is there a topic somewhere to get steam / half life 2 working with wine??
<fabio> Hi
<surgy> hitmanWilly: allready the newest
<MrWGW> is there a guide yet on using the KVM feature included in 2.6.20?
<surgy> jeff_: check #winehq
<surgy> hitmanWilly: if it helps, the app im getting the errors from is epsxe a psx emulator
<thetarepublic> How do I detect and mount my master drive?
<thetarepublic> It is an NTFS drive, but I only want to read from it.
<surgy> !mount | thetarepublic
<ubotu> thetarepublic: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hitmanWilly> surgy, hmm, don't know much about that app
<thetarepublic> QTParted is for KDE, right?
<kingcobra> how do u get a new side panel to auto hide and not the taskbar
<surgy> so no one can help me?
<benk_> alguien que hable espaol
<hitmanWilly> surgy, what i can tell you is that its a symbolic link to a shared library that its looking for
<Skyblast> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy> hitmanWilly: yes, but i cant figure out which library
<thetarepublic> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Trubadurix> hi finely i got it work
<hitmanWilly> surgy, take off the .3 at the end and that's the lib
<surgy> hitmanWilly: but apt-cache search doesnt find it......
<Trubadurix> shall i use ubuntu guide for reposetories or shuold i use other like this maby?  http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<hitmanWilly> surgy, its probably part of another package
<surgy> hitmanWilly: lol awsome! i guessed randomely at the glibc package and it works :)
<hitmanWilly> surgy, glibc is a pretty important package, that was my next suggestion :)
<surgy> hitmanWilly: thnx again, only one more question, everytime i kill my emulator i get this error: Gdk-ERROR **: X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).     any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, that's fine, unless it causes functionality problems don't worry about it
<surgy> hitmanWilly: and if it anoys me? is it hard to hide it?
<hitmanWilly> surgy, how does it come up? in the terminal
<hitmanWilly> ?
<facugaich> yeah, whenever I start kwrite I get a bunch of error too, is that normal?
<thetarepublic> I used the diskmounter script, and I guess it mounted cdrom0. How do I unmount that? It won't eject the tray :X
<facugaich> in terminal that is
<Trubadurix> how do i add repositories in kubuntu?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: yes sir
<hsystem-x_> that doesn't happen with gnome.
<thetarepublic> Oh, and how do I uninstall ubuntu-desktop? I've no use for it now
<hsystem-x_> just with kubuntu :). Bad device errors :).
<hitmanWilly> surgy, i really wouldn't worry about it as long as it works, but you could just > it to /dev/null
<surgy> hitmanWilly: any hints/tips ?
<surgy> hitmanWilly: meh as long as you reasure me it is not negative, but rather neutral
<hitmanWilly> surgy, many an app will do that, as long as it works its no big deal
<Trubadurix> helo pls help
<surgy> hitmanWilly: thnx again man
<Trubadurix> pls help man
<hitmanWilly> surgy, np
<hsystem-x_> yeah, but it crash with some app, in console when those bad device erros show up..
<Trubadurix> is there a guide for kubuntu to repositories or should i use this?   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<hitmanWilly> Trubadurix, the list of repos is stored in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> Trubadurix, yes, that guide will work
<Trubadurix> ok thanx
<hitmanWilly> np
<Trubadurix> and this is just some  old shit then? http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<Daisuke_Ido> facugaich: what errors are you getting?
<facugaich> Daisuke_Ido: Bad device errors
<Daisuke_Ido> like...
<Daisuke_Ido> 167 168 something in there?
<facugaich> Let me see
<facugaich> It works though, they're just anoyying
<hitmanWilly> facugaich, i have a feeling its trying to open your non-existant wacom tablet
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: exactly
<facugaich> 169
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, wacom
<facugaich> What the hell is wacom, I've seen it on Xorg.conf and some other places
<Daisuke_Ido> you can get rid of them by commenting out the appropriate sections in xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> wacom makes tablets and such
<hitmanWilly> for some reason the new xorg.conf in ubuntu comes preconfigured for it
<hitmanWilly> no idea why
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: without it, wacom mice (which are tied to the tablets) won't work
<hitmanWilly> true...
<Daisuke_Ido> and wacom users tend to use that mouse
<hitmanWilly> meh
<facugaich> Ok, thank you... also... I've been using kwrite with sudo because kdesu doesn't seem to work properly. It looks like it can't prompt me for the password. The same thing happens when I launch Adept from Kmenu
<Daisuke_Ido> so it's include and annoy some people, or exclude and leave some people without a mouse
<Daisuke_Ido> kdesu is broken?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's new
<facugaich> It's not all the time, only now and then, usually I have to launch the app once more and it works fine
<muahahhaa> hi
<hsystem-x_> facugaich , try gksudo :)
<hsystem-x_> it is included in feisty.
<cathy> hep ppl...has anyone else tried installing mythtv on feisty...and I thought it was so much easier with edgy! :-)
<soulrider> Trubadurix: the extar repso area lready enabled in feisty
<Trubadurix> soulrider: ohh
<Trubadurix> nice ;-)
<cathy> although the feisty ubuntu-server iso doesn work...hung twice in a clean install
<thetarepublic> My cd Drive won't eject, I think it's mounted.
<facugaich> Unmount it then :)
<thetarepublic> How do I unmount it? *umount says it isn't mounted, but I used the diskmounter script*
<hsystem-x_> exactly.
<hsystem-x_> right click your device, click eject :)
<thetarepublic> ??
<thetarepublic> It's a folder though
<hsystem-x_> in: Storage Media
<hsystem-x_> in your kubuntu
<thetarepublic> It Still
<thetarepublic> That is where I am in
<hsystem-x_> and you already clicked eject, then...
<thetarepublic> /media *I see a cdrom0, which is the drive I want ejected, but it acts like a folder*
<thetarepublic> err /media/
<hsystem-x_> in konsole type umount.
<zoohouse> I am having trouble getting my widescreen LCD monitor to display properly. Can some one lean me a little hand? Not sure what I am supposed to do next.
<thetarepublic> Ok
<thetarepublic> hsystem-x_: It has a list of options
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, what exactly is the problem?
<thetarepublic> hsystem-x_: What option do I pick >.>; to eject the cd
<facugaich> guys, I've asked many times about this problem, nobody can give me a solution, maybe you can help me?
<hsystem-x_> in console type eject
<thetarepublic> :D
<thetarepublic> sudo eject
<thetarepublic> Cool
<facugaich> The icons in the system tray are bigger than they should... there's only 1 row of them
<hsystem-x_> yeah.
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: I have a Samsung SyncMaster 940MW and I can't seem to find it listed on the hardware list (system settings > display & monitor). And I am not sure how to manually type in the dimentions my self in xotrg.conf
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: the prob is that the screen dimentions don't fit in my monitor. Know what I mean?
<Trubadurix> hi can i use this guide even when i run kubuntu?  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<hsystem-x_> thearepublic: that work for you right?
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, ok, open up xorg.conf and scroll down to the end
<thetarepublic> hsystem-x_: Why yes it did, thanks
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: k
<hsystem-x_> ok :)
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: done
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, you should see a long list of resolutions
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: am i supposed to be looking at screen 1?
<zoohouse>  Identifier "screen1"
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, should be under either 24 or 32 depending on the graphics card
<zoohouse> the mode
<zoohouse> ok i see it. only has one res 640x480
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, yes, it'll probably be the last line of resolution settings
<zoohouse> k
<zoohouse> right
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, just add in the res you want first on the line, should go to it by default
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: how about the horizontal rate and vertical and all that?
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, you can put @<whatever refresh rate you use> after the res ie "1680x1050@60"
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, do you use an nvidia card by the way?
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: lets say I use 1680x1050@60 but then hit ctr+alt +. Will it keep the proper ration when I go up and down on the ress?
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: yea nvidia
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, in that case just run sudo nvidia-settings for a graphical app that'll let you set all this up. it works pretty well :)
<zoohouse> let me try it out brb
<dennister> phew...thought i forgotten my reg nick password since the new install
* zoohouse restarting xserver
<zoohouse> hitmanWilly: Thanks, that took care of it! :D
<hitmanWilly> zoohouse, np
<zoohouse> thanks a lot hitmanWilly
<jhutchins> It would probably be useful if someone made a wiki page of "things to make sure you save before you wipe your drive".
<facugaich> jhutchins: I agree
<jhutchins> I know I forget things like IM names and passwords.
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, there's always the option of putting /home on another drive/partition
<dennister> jhutchins: u said it
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: yes, but not always the option taken.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Sometimes upgrading kde, for instance, means killing .kde.
<hitmanWilly> true that
<dennister> yes, and it doesn help when there are tons of howtos that don mention this hint
<facugaich> Yeah... I had all this music and forgot to save the list of songs so I could... err... buy it again
<jhutchins> I always do single-partition setups, because if you partition, no matter where the space is, you need it somewhere else.
<hitmanWilly> ok, im on board with the wiki
<rrmm> why wont kubuntu let me install a kernel module by make install? i do modinfo <MOD> and it still shows the old module that is bugged
<jhutchins> rrmm: Different kernel version?
<rrmm> jhutchins no
<jhutchins> rrmm: make install errored overwriting existing module?  You did reboot, didn't you?
<dennister> i finding that tons of ubuntu-marketers and sales/recruiter types are constantly saying things like, don scare the new user away with too much info...they probably won need it
<hitmanWilly> rrmm, can you modprobe it?
<jhutchins> dennister: That's the gnome philosophy.
<rrmm> hitmanWilly: yes but its the wrong module (modinfo)
<jhutchins> The reason I suggest a wiki page is that I could come up with a list, but I'd be sure to miss something.
<dennister> hence the gaping holes in the documentation...yes, and kde is much closer to windows in look and feel...therefore better for newbies
<jhutchins> dennister: There's that argument, but I find KDE a little more powerful, user-in-control attitude.
<rrmm> jhutchins i need to blacklist it so that it doesnt load or else im not able to rmmod it to modprobe the new compiled module, and yes ive rebooted multiple times with the generic and the 386 kernel
<dennister> yes...and I want knowledge/control over my system, that is, after all, why i rarely use winblows anymore
<jhutchins> rrmm: Sounds like you're on the right track.
<jhutchins> dennister: It's interesting that that's becoming the dominant reason to use linux.
<rrmm> jhutchins after a week of messing with my wifi card i think shouldve gotten somewhere
<dennister> well i here as a wga refugee :)
<dennister> and mythtv is just soooooo much easier with feisty than even edgy was :)
<jhutchins> dennister: Oh, cool!  Anything worth you documenting?
<jhutchins> That is honestly the first time I've heard of something going better with Feisty!
<jhutchins> Had to happen soon, it's just that you're the first.
<dennister> well, i just started the upgrade from clean install last night...and there are already howtos that are pretty good...i was disappointed when ubuntu-server hung twice, tho
<dennister> so i had to give up...used the desktop install method instead
<jhutchins> I had a kubuntu upgrade hang today.  I left it.  It might be a month before I get back to that system, but I'm going to try to visit it tomorrow.
<jhutchins> 41 out of 44 files downloaded.
<dennister> well i was doing a drive wipe and clean install...did all the complicated partitioning here, base installed, then at 85% of the main lamp install it hung both times
<jhutchins> dennister: Thing is, the servers are so hammered right now you're almost guaranteed a botched upgrade.
<dennister> the main documentation says there is a bug with that ubuntu-server , that it ill appear to hang"but after 3 minutes or so it will continue...I waited over 10 minutes with a very fast, powerful, HTPC...I hadnt even gotten to the web and servers part of the installation...still working fromt he CD
<eljefe> anyone using Feisty and have issue with their Kopete?  Myne locks up all the time.
<dennister> i was using a clean install method instead of an upgrade because i wanted to clean the computer out
<kgx> is there any way to reboot kubuntu to windows (just a one off thing, not permanent)
<kgx> i seem to remember mandrake 9x had this option
<mrgv> my network connectivity comes and goes for a few minutes a couple times per hour... anyone have this happen to them?
<dsmith> I handed out two 'buntu CD's today :)
* rrmm gives dsmith props WTG!
<dennister> kgx: not sure what u mean? isn there a windows entry in ur grub menu?
<kgx> dennister: yep there is
<eljefe> kgs, just reboot; windows should be in your Grub menu
<dsmith> ..handed them to some weenie with a M$ Cert. Tech shirt on.. :)
<dsmith> lol
<eljefe> kgx so pick it and hit [enter] 
<eljefe> nice dsmith
<kgx> eljefe: well, im not at that particular computer right now, i need to remotely reboot it to windows
<eljefe> aah... one moment...
<kgx> i change grub.conf i know :p
<dennister> <------gives out tons of cd...don think anyone actually uses them tho
<kgx> but i mandrake had this "hands free" way of doing it. but then again, mandrake used lilo
<Lam_> feisty reads my IDE drives as sdX devices. is that new? i thought they were hdX devices for anything on an IDE controller?
* dsmith is SSL on a Citrix server at the moment. I am removing the M$ junk and installing OO
<Minataku> Lam_: Are they SATA?
<Lam_> Minataku: no. they're PATA devices
<Minataku> If they're SATA, they'll come up as sdX
* dsmith has yet to get down with fiesty...
<Minataku> Lam_: Weird
<dennister> PATA? never heard of that
<Lam_> Minataku: it still works so i guess i can't complain too much, but i found it peculuar
<dsmith> parallel ATA?
<Lam_> PATA is retroactively named from ATA devices
<Lam_> yeah
<Minataku> It certainly is
<dsmith> as opposed to Serial ATA
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to get a new side panel to auto hide and not the taskbar
<eljefe> kgx: i read it *just today* on some Linux website, but I have no idea where... i cannot find it
<dennister> hmmm and i thought i knew my hardware...do enuf reading...lol...have never come across PATA
<eljefe> denn
<eljefe> dennister:
<eljefe> dennister: its kinda a new term
<Lam_> it was ATA, but when SATA came out, they renamed ATA to PATA to devert confusion
<Lam_> divert*
<dennister> k...will look for it
<kgx> eljefe: ok, let me know when you find it :)
<dennister> well then, it surprising that ubuntu even recognizes the drives at all
<kgx> been meaning to do this for a while, but always forget
<dennister> brb
<ubuntu_> hey
<newGuy> Can anyone help me? I have a package that I need to install but I don't know how.
<pestilence> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newGuy> I have a .deb file for wine, and I'm on an amd64. I've already installed the linux32 package for compatibility, now how do I do the actuall install of the package? I know it needs some --force or something.
<pestilence> newGuy: dpkg -i ?
<Wolfe> when i start up the installer for kubuntu it gets all the way to the partioner and then the partioner doesn't pick anything up
<newGuy> pestilence: Yeah, something like that!
<newGuy> pestilence: What is the full command?
<pestilence> newGuy: sudo dpkg -i (debfilename.deb)
<newGuy> will that force it?
<pestilence> newGuy: just try it.
<newGuy> error messages.
<pestilence> newGuy: like?
<newGuy> because it's the i386 build and I'm on an amd64
<newGuy> that's why I have to force it
<pestilence> so, it's missing dependencies
<Dragnslcr> newGuy- I had to do it, let me see if I can find the page
<newGuy> dpkg: error processing wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb (--install):
<newGuy>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<newGuy> not dependancies.
<newGuy> processor type
<pestilence> newGuy: --force-architecture
<rrmm> what does Ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0.  mean?
<Dragnslcr> That's the one you want
<newGuy> thanks
<pestilence> newGuy: the manpage of dpkg would have told you that, for future reference
<pestilence> rrmm: context?
<rrmm> ifup ra0
<pestilence> heh
<pestilence> rrmm: it means there's nothing associate with ra0
<Wolfe> Im havin a problem with the installer because at the partioning part it just shows nothing to partion
<newGuy> doesn't seem to have worked.
<pestilence> newGuy: did it give you errors?
<newGuy> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<newGuy>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<newGuy> Selecting previously deselected package wine.
<newGuy> (Reading database ... 107634 files and directories currently installed.)
<newGuy> Unpacking wine (from wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb) ...
<newGuy> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of wine:
<newGuy>  wine depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.12); however:
<newGuy>   Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.11-7ubuntu3.
<newGuy>  wine depends on libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1); however:
<newGuy>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.4-1ubuntu12.3.
<newGuy>  wine depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2); however:
<pestilence> whoa whoa whoa
<newGuy>   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5.
<newGuy>  wine depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.2); however:
<newGuy>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.1.1-13ubuntu5.
<newGuy>  wine depends on libxml2 (>= 2.6.27); however:
<newGuy>   Version of libxml2 on system is 2.6.26.dfsg-2ubuntu4.
<newGuy>  wine depends on libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.20); however:
<pestilence> newGuy: use pastebin for > 2 lines
<newGuy>   Version of libxslt1.1 on system is 1.1.17-2build1.
<newGuy> dpkg: error processing wine (--install):
<newGuy>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<newGuy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<newGuy>  wine
<dsmith> lol
<newGuy> hmm, didn't seem like that much, next time, pastebin.
<hitmanWilly> !paste | newGuy
<ubotu> newGuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<newGuy> yeah, no kidding.
<dsmith> whoa horsy..
<newGuy> !newb | newGuy
<pestilence> newGuy: those are dependency problems.
<pestilence> (duh)
<newGuy> well yes, duh, lol
<newGuy> But the packages it wants also don't appear to be for my processor.
<pestilence> which version of ubuntu?
<newGuy> kubuntu edgy
<pestilence> possibly this was built for feisty?
<Dragnslcr> newGuy- http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<newGuy> ahh, thank you Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> Er, wait
<newGuy> huh?
<Dragnslcr> That isn't the right page
<newGuy> oh
<newGuy> right dapper
<Dragnslcr> There's an easier way
<newGuy> Good, what is it?
<Dragnslcr> http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<Dragnslcr> There we go
<newGuy> pray that you live on my campus and will come here to do it?
<Dragnslcr> That's the page I went by
<pestilence> newGuy: paypal me $20 and give me ssh access to your machine, and it'll be fixed ;)
<newGuy> The paypal I'm okay with, ssh access... not on your life.
<pestilence> hahaha
* pestilence doesn't quite get that, but whatever.
* newGuy has, contrary to popular belief, a brain.
<dennister> here to brains :)
<dennister> i can understand why god made so many people so stupd, lol
<pestilence> dennister: then you can explain it.  please.
<newGuy> pestilence: To keep the smart ones paid.
<pestilence> ha
<dennister> ight folks...oops, sorry i was out havign a cig, and just caught the tail end of newguy answer
<kgx> rofl
<newGuy> I'll never forget this story, I was remarkably adult for my age. One day in 3rd grade a bunch of the popular kids were picking on me and a friend of mine. A teacher intervined and took the two of us aside, my friend was crying. The teacher asked if we were okay and I told her "I'm fine, I'll get even with them when they're cleaning my office in 20 years."
<newGuy> So I ran into one of them recently, he works at burger king....
<dennister> sounds like my kid, lol
<dennister> he was 8 going on 30
<newGuy> Yeah, that was me, lol
<dennister> and analyzing group behavioural theory
<dennister> too bad he so bored with high school he got kicked out...and now working at blockbuster at 18
<newGuy> Same with me dennister.
<pestilence> reminds me of a kid in my ap calc class in high school.  he had the nerve to tell us all that one day we would all work for him.
<newGuy> Was bored with high school, ditched till I got kicked out.
<eljefe> kgx: just combed the regular sites i visit and didn't see the remote-reboot anywhere... sorry mate.  it even said how to go the other way, how to remote-desktop into windows and issue a command which would reboot into linux... if its a 'perminant' change, or if you';ll be at the keyboard later to pick linux or fix the change, you could ssh into linux and edit the 'default' in Grub to whichever option is Windows...
<pestilence> needless to say, we gave him endless shit about it.  and i'm sure he's doing some shitty cubicle job these days
<dennister> well i suffered thru it...i bet hel go back to university as a mature student after he had a good taste of dead-end retail
<newGuy> Then got my GED, went to college, maintain a 4.0 GPA, and just got accepted into the Presidential Honors Society, NSCS (National Society of Collegiate Scholars), and made the president's list every semester so far.
<newGuy> So get your kid to get his GED, once he's in college he'll shine.
<eljefe> newGuy: no offense to you but making this president's list doesn't seem to take much... ;)
<newGuy> Nah.
<newGuy> The classes are easy. Their ment for 18 year old drunks in training.
<newGuy> they're even.
<newGuy> dennister is right, I did the dead-end retail for a few years, scared me straight, did a stint in the military and got back into school.
<dennister> gotta change this keyboard...i remember a friend of mine at York U here in toronto, found out he got 20 A in 20 BA courses...not hard to pass english, but damned difficult to get one A, let alone 20
<kgx> eljefe: thanks, i guess thats the only option
<dennister> he ended up winning the governor general award for his first novel...maclean best seller list for a year, translated into a dozen languages...president of PEN Canada...
<newGuy> hehe.
<dennister> but sorry...this is off-topic
<firecrotch> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<newGuy> !offtopic | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: please see above
<newGuy> ROFL
<eljefe> kgx: try this! http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhome.comcast.net%2F~sean.workman%2F2005%2F08%2Fsinging-praises-of-grub-reboot.html&ei=LW4xRpDUHIPmgQOnp8H0Ag&usg=AFrqEzdOAoQ8aNOO3D4Wv8pO9rDSAg1q-A&sig2=2WnvPrr5sBRFRT47EJph_Q
<newGuy> Nice coding!
<firecrotch> Ubotu is smart :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> wasn it I who said it first? lol
<firecrotch> err...
<dennister> anyone tried the kvm yet?
<newGuy> ubotu my raging horomones
<Wolfe> Im getting this
<Wolfe> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/4157/snapshot1pg8.pnghttp://img186.imageshack.us/img186/4157/snapshot1pg8.png
<Wolfe> ops
<newGuy> Damnit, that was worth a try. :/
<eljefe> anyone using Feisty and have issue with their Kopete?  Myne locks up all the time.
<Wolfe> doubled here: http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/4157/snapshot1pg8.png
<Wolfe> i cant get past that
<eljefe> Wolfe: do you have a hard dish which is being recognized?
<kgx> eljefe: ah awesome, much thanks :)
<eljefe> \hard disK
<eljefe> kgx: ;)
<newGuy> let me tell you, this Wine install is a heck of a lot of work to do to avoid having to reboot into windows in order to play city of heroes.
<Wolfe> \hard disk?
<Wolfe> well
<eljefe> i was correcting my previous typo
<Wolfe> its not picking my 2 hd's up
<Wolfe> but my 250 external
<Wolfe> it is
<pestilence> but it still doesn't show up in the partitioner?  that's weird.
<eljefe> i'd say not... no idea, maybe look for a wat to update the BIOS
<karen> Here is one for ya!  I just reinstalled feisty for the third time for various reasons I won't get too deep into.  I have a compaq laptop that ran great with dapper and edgy.  Now with feisty the network manager does not recognize that I am connected via pcmcia wireless card.  This, I believe, is why konqueror does not work for web browsing.  Firefox works fine as well as all other internet apps.  Any ideas??
<Wolfe> wow thats wierd
<pestilence> karen: proxy settings?
<newGuy> karen: I have an idea, but you're probably expecting something helpful. :)
<Wolfe> it decided to show up when i turned my external on
<Wolfe> :D
<dennister> Wolfe: it might be an idea to use another pastebin besides imageshack if you want to share problem results to get help with them
<karen> don't need a proxy as I am not behind a firewall.
<pestilence> karen: but is konqueror using a proxy?
<dennister> i tried both your links and all I get is demands to register
<karen> I don't think so.  It is a fresh install and i haven't been in konqueror settings
<pestilence> karen: well, i don't use the network manager at all, and konqueror works fine for me.
<pestilence> as in, i configure my network with /etc/network/interfaces and don't have knetworkmanager running at all.
<karen> are you connected via pcmcia wireless?
<pestilence> karen: essentially...it's a minipci card builtin to my laptop
<cpc> i cant seem to  login as su on woody
<pestilence> as in debian woody?
<cpc> ubuntu
<karen> Well if plug in my ethernet (dsl) cable konqueror works fine.  Just not when I am usin wireless
<pestilence> hmm
<pestilence> that's interesting.
<cpc> someone was saying you can only do sudo on ubuntu
<karen> yeah, you're telling me.
<cpc> is that right ?
<pestilence> cpc: yes.
<cpc> how come
<pestilence> cpc: sudo -s for the same effect as "su"
<pestilence> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pestilence> !su
<cpc> so i cant just do su
* snapAMD is an all linux Snap now..... except i got to get wireless working on this beast
<pestilence> cpc: it was a choice the devs made from the get-go
<cpc> to not have root users?
<karen> also, I have to configure the connection manually every time.
<pestilence> cpc: to not set the root password
<cpc> ok
<pestilence> cpc: sudo passwd root if you really want to su
<cpc> thanks
<karen> the card worked fine in dapper and edgy otb.
<sb73542> hello all, anyone feel like helping with a knetworkmanager problem?
<jason_> how do i convert to kubuntu completly
<karen> you to huh
<firecrotch> sb73542: I'm up for it
<sb73542> it appears that knetworkmanager will only connect if I power cycle my wifi radio
<sb73542> thanks firecrotch
<dennister> jason_: what else do u have installed?
<jason_> ubuntu
<sb73542> i boot up, I login to KDE, and it sits there stalled at "28% preparing network device"
<pestilence> jason_:  you just don't want gnome?
<dennister> ah, well ubuntu is the base system...u can get rid of it completely
<sb73542> if i disable my wifi radio, and then re-enable, it will connect.
<jason_> how i get it to kubuntu
<dennister> cannot* darned keyboard
<firecrotch> sb73542: What kind of authentication are you using?
<sb73542> none at all
<sb73542> :-)
<Wolfe> does kubuntu come with a dual booter?
<pestilence> jason_: if you "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" you will have kubuntu
<sb73542> wiiiiide openm network
<pestilence> Wolfe: yes.  grub can boot many operating systems
<firecrotch> Wolfe: Yes, it installs GRUB
<Wolfe> <--- because this noob needs both windows and linux
<Wolfe> lawl
<snapAMD> use add remove or synaptics to add the kubuntu package and you set
<Wolfe> Now heres the question
<jason_> so thats it
<chemicalvamp> anybody here use aMule?
<pestilence> jason_: and if you "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop", you will not have ubuntu.
<firecrotch> Wolfe:  You'll be given the option during the installation to leave your windows install alone (resize the partition)
<sb73542> i think my problem is due in part to the fact that the network is set to load at boot
<dennister> kubuntu is the best distro ie seen for dual booting...no need to fool windows
<pestilence> jason_: although you will probably still have *most* of ubuntu ;)
<Wolfe> i have kunbuntu on another hd 20g but i have windows on a 60g
<sb73542> which is what I want, I want it to be available from the console initially if needed
<Wolfe> will it still work?
<dennister> Wolfe: ur golden
<karen> sb73542: I think its a problem with network manager
<sb73542> me too
<jason_> is it a good idea to remove ubuntu
<dennister> that similar to what Ive got
<snapAMD> i always start with ubuntu and add kubuntu and xubuntu from there
<pestilence> i really don't think network manager was ready for prime time, but that's my opinion
<firecrotch> sb73542:  Definitely a problem with knetworkmanager.
<karen> I have problem with my pcmcia card
<sb73542> i even tried the nm-applet instead of knetworkmanager, does the same thing
<firecrotch> pestilence:  Better than wlassistant though
<theamazingpotato> hey
<Wolfe> OH CRAP
<theamazingpotato> help
<theamazingpotato> i need help with something else
<pestilence> it seems like half the problems people are having with feisty (at least in this channel) is "network manager doesn't work"
<sb73542> so it's a problem with the underlying NetworkManager service i guess
<Wolfe> i forgot to backup my *images* on my 20g
<chemicalvamp> my computer freezes up (onlt when amule is running) bad install? or what?
<sb73542> ah, i'm not the only one then
<dennister> winblows mce on one 300 g hdd, i installed kubuntu on another drive, and while I was trying to fool windows like many howtos tell you to, my kid just went and hit enter
<sb73542> and way to revert to the version in Edgy?
<firecrotch> I've yet to have a network problem.  Well, except when I was installing dd-wrt on my router
<theamazingpotato> yeah but in suse the stuff worked with wine and when i do stuff in wine in this the program closes
<dennister> voila! dual booting with no messy, un-working howtos
<pestilence> dennister: why do you need to fool windows
<karen> sb73542: yeah because my card isn't recognized as connected konqueror won't work.
<sb73542> ahh, dd-wrt is another issue entirely, waiting for the next releease of that to fix some issues I'm having...
<sb73542> hmmmm, too bad
<theamazingpotato> maybe i should go back to suse
<firecrotch> Ewww suse
<dennister> pestilence: u dont...now with k/ubuntu, that the whole glory of it...but check out that phrase in linuxquestions.org
<firecrotch> Hi Doctor_Nick!
<pestilence> dennister: oh wow, that's sinister.
<karen> Dr.nick: you didn't get shot by taoscowboy earlier did you??
<snapAMD> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC             oh boy ...let the fun begin
<dennister> sinister? what do u mean? i was a total noob back in aug/sept when i was trying out different distros for the 1st time
<sb73542> hmmmm, any Kubuntu devs hanging out here?  Any way to fix Knetworkmanager?
<pestilence> dennister: it's sinister that windows needs to be on the first drive.
<dennister> but i followed howtos...and so many said you had to fool windows to get dual booting to work...........ahhhhhh
<pestilence> dennister: that may be true, i have no idea.  i don't dual boot.
<snapAMD> you just need a boot manager
<sb73542> anyone here going to get mad if I hop over on #ubuntu and ask the same questions?  ;-)
<snapAMD> lilo or something like that
<pestilence> sb73542: no.
<sb73542> if you're also logged onto #ubuntu go ahead and block me.
<Wolfe> Now heres another question , with kubuntu on my 20g and windows on my 60g should i have my 60 or 20g as my master?
<dennister> i used partition magic boot magic as the boot manager back when i was dual-booting between xp 64-bit edition and xp mce
<MrWGW> mmmk two questions:
<MrWGW> 1. why do OpenGL screensavers work in GNOME and not KDE
<MrWGW> and 2. how do I get to the classic KDE ControlCenter
<pestilence> Wolfe: it shouldn't matter.
<dennister> and winblows is made by a sinister company...we all know that :)
<Jucato> MrWGW: for #2. Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<karen> how do i change the color of my posts
<Wolfe> ok
<Jucato> MrWGW: you can add a menu entry for it in K Menu if you want
<karen> never mind found it
<MrWGW> ah ty Jucato
<Wolfe> Grub dual loader will pop up even if my 60 is my master
<dennister> of course, i wasn too happy to see that to be a ubuntu gold partner you have to do the same thing: install ubuntu on every desktop and only ubuntu...no other distros or OS allowed...so the customer needs don come first
<Wolfe> right?
<pestilence> MrWGW: in a terminal in KDE, type glxinfo
<pestilence> see if direct rendering is enabled
<MrWGW> I'm having a third problem also, and that is the shutdown/restart buttons don't appear in the LogOff menu in KDE
<MrWGW> direct rendering IS enabled
<dennister> how do i change this lousy keyboard config? ie never had this b4, lol
<Jucato> MrWGW: are you logging into KDE from GDM?
<pestilence> dennister: what does being a gold partner entitle you to?
<dennister> help with marketing/advertising costs, probably
<Wolfe> 94% :D
<pestilence> dennister: i think it's in system settings -> Regional & language -> Keyboard layout
<dennister> i was checking out the pros (benefits) and cons of this, but as soon as i saw that this ubuntu policy rule was identical to microshaft partner programs, i said, no thanks
<PerfectStranger_> Query.....im using ubuntu dapper drake ........6.06lts......AM I In the wrong room on here
<dennister> thx pestilence
<pestilence> PerfectStranger_: you probably want #ubuntu if you aren't using kubuntu
<PerfectStranger_> thanks
<Wolfe> almost done :D
<Wolfe> woohoo done
<Wolfe> be back in a min
<snapAMD> the ubuntu room moves too fast i like it here bette
<snapAMD> r
<MrWGW> Jucato
<MrWGW> yes
<MrWGW> I believe so
<dennister> let's see...great! my apostrophe and following letters are working now :)
<karen> is there a better driver for ati radeon graphics card
<karen> than the installed by cd
<dennister> karen: probably the proprietary ati drivers will be better for you
<dennister> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> because of the proprietary licensing restrictions, they can't be included in the cd's
<karen> Thanks a bunch!
<dennister> np...i've been helped here so many times...:)
<cpc_> ls
<firecrotch> Does anyone here know how I would go about learning to make graphical linux programs?
<firecrotch> As in... what languages are used, etc?
<karen> ubotu: the how to for ati doesn't cover feisty, only edgy and older
<luckyone> what is a program like inkscape for kde?
<firecrotch> luckyone: What do you mean? Inkscape runs in Linux
<luckyone> firecrotch: it requires lots of gnome libs
<luckyone> firecrotch: is there inkscape for kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> I keep launching OO.o and it crashes recovering a file. how can I take it out of temp or wherever it tries to recover from
<bizkut> kubuntu 7.04 sucks!
<luckyone> firecrotch: ehh, forget it - it is THE best svg editor around
<firecrotch> luckyone: you could try Karbon
<karen> the fonts in konsole are crap.  how do i fix that
<luckyone> firecrotch: thanks, I will give that a shot
<ferret_0567> luckyone: I dunno about the Inkscape for KDE. How much space does the GNOME libs + Inkspace take up?
<sb73542> karen: apt-get remove crappy-fonts-package
<sb73542> sorry, preface that with sudo
<ferret_0567> You could also change the fonts
<karen> tried that
<ferret_0567> Then it must be a Konsole specific settings
<theamazingpotato> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<hitmanWilly> heh, apparently i just won 15 million euros in a contest i never signed up for
<hitmanWilly> i love email scams :)
<seidojohn> you'd better give them your bank information quick!
<chemicalvamp> ME TOO!
<hitmanWilly> roflol
<seidojohn> they could give the winnings to someone else!
<chemicalvamp> i love how they dont have a remove my email from your mailing list also
<hitmanWilly> cool, huh
<chemicalvamp> yeah its a cool feature how they got a new email everyday
<hitmanWilly> i think i might play with this one a little...
<hitmanWilly> maybe i should just forward all my spam to this address...
<hitmanWilly> so, ringscherry-1@jmail.co.za, do you want to enlarge your penis?
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hatekilldestroy> oh oh oh pick me pick me!
<fignew> wait, kubuntu makes your penis bigger?
<chemicalvamp> lol
<TheDebugger> Yes, i'm using it right now, my penis is indeed bigger
<chemicalvamp> fignew i cant stop using it.. when i wake up in the morning the first thing i do is accidently nock my lamp off the table
<hitmanWilly> XD
<chemicalvamp> sucks running into doors before i can reach the door knob
<dennister> u guys!
<dennister> lol...at least i'm not the one off-topic now
<dennister> remember: family channel! :-)
<hitmanWilly> ok, ok, my fault...
<chemicalvamp> :) but where tqalking about kubuntu
<dennister> yeah....right...
<chemicalvamp> lol
<lorderunion> hi i've got a weird problem (that i've had since edgy a few months back) where X periodaclly restarts itself for no reason.
<dennister> support time:  and her's a person with a problem now :)
<lorderunion> i've tailed the logs and nothing is sent to them for some reason. no error messages. nothing. it's just as if i pressed ctrl alt backspace.
<hitmanWilly> lorderunion, you could try to reconfig xorg
<chemicalvamp> i freeze periodicly when im downloading (amule ktorrent) any ideas?
<dettoaltrimenti> how can I check what kernel I'm running?
<chemicalvamp> uname -a
<dennister> uname `r
<chemicalvamp> or -r
<hitmanWilly> dettoaltrimenti, uname -r
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<lorderunion> hitmalwilly: how would i go about doing that?
<dennister> oops...wrong advice, wrong pre-r symbol
<hitmanWilly> dennister, i think he got it :)
<dettoaltrimenti> I may be wrong, but I think for some reason my battery life has significantly improved
<chemicalvamp> uname -a gives alot of info.. uname -r is just the kernel
<dennister> hey lorderunion: have u heard about tab-completion in irc and terminal?
<hitmanWilly> dettoaltrimenti, were you using windows before?
<lorderunion> dennister: in the terminal, yes. irc no.
<dettoaltrimenti> no
<dettoaltrimenti> edgy
<dennister> just type in "hit" here and tab, and you'll get hitmanWilly
<lorderunion> oh heh. cool
<dennister> saves typing for all the newbies here...good tip
<hitmanWilly> dettoaltrimenti, hmm, better power management maybe?
<dettoaltrimenti> maybe
<thetarepublic> What is the command in sudo to get the Universe repository?
<lorderunion> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<lorderunion> uncomment all universe entries
<thebillywayne> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thetarepublic> ?
<thetarepublic> Cannot connect to X server
<thetarepublic> How do I restart X server?
<thetarepublic> X.x I am new at this :P
<hitmanWilly> thetarepublic, does it start?
<chemicalvamp> ctlr+alt backspace
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I update to a new kernel?
<thetarepublic> hitmanWilly: Does what start, kate?
<eljefe> thetarepublic: safely? log out of KDE and hit [alt] [e]   Or you can just hit [ctrl] [alt] [backspace] 
<hitmanWilly> yes
<thetarepublic> hitmanWilly: Because no, that doesn't
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, weird
<eljefe> does anyone here feel that feisty isn't as stable as edgy, and has a lot of general bugs?
<eljefe> Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> eljefe, its new so its going to have a few
<eljefe> hmm yeah i suppose so
<hitmanWilly> give it a couple months
<eljefe> i hope they get ironed out without having to reinstall it...
<eljefe> i plan on giving it about... mm 6 months ;)
<hitmanWilly> its been pretty stable for me, even back when i was using the beta
<firecrotch> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> my feisty is <24 hours old, but it seems pretty good...not one crash yet
<firecrotch> I have yet to have a major problem with feisty
<eljefe> my herd5 seems more stable on my work computer
<dennister> i did have edgy for last 6 months, and i experienced lots of crashes...particularly in the last month or two
<dennister> crashes were with ktorrent since last update, and mythtv a lot
<firecrotch> Only problem I have is Beryl doesn't want to work at startup, but beryl-manager runs fine, it just uses kwin by defaul
<dettoaltrimenti> feisty seems very stable- it's worth the switch, just for dolphin
<dennister> dolphin?
<dettoaltrimenti> the new file manager
<dennister> hmmm...why is it better than konq?
<hitmanWilly> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<firecrotch> Hm... I'll have to try dolphin
<firecrotch> Ewwww
<dennister> k...maybe i'll check it out...i must say i like nautilus better for some things; like for making the tree view the default view; folders & icons aren't very useful
<firecrotch> Reminds me of Nautilus
<dennister> well, until this aft when i got all 167 parts of kubuntu-desktop installed, i was using nautilus
<firecrotch> I think I'll be sticking with Konq, since I use it for transferring files to my server via FTP
<dennister> what can u do...ubuntu disks are easy to come by...kubuntu not so easy, and the ubuntu-server disk i'd burnt was useless...the free disk is the only thing that saved my feisty install
<firecrotch> dennister: What?
<dennister> anyone know how to make the default view one of tree, vs icons, in konq
<flowingfire> Hello all.... Wine and Cedega aren't working at all . . . it seems like a bug, but can anybody help me fix this?
<dennister> firecrotch: what what?
* dsmith remembers a gal he dated nicknamed 'firecrotch'...
<dennister> rolflmho!
<flowingfire> lollo
<dennister> that's cruel
<dsmith> it was true...
<dsmith> glowing red hair
<dsmith> but anyways....
<dennister> one nasty guy or gal must've given it to her
<mrgv> how can i get my 7+ mouse buttons working? logitech mx510.  found some guides but they are years old. and didn't seem to work for me..
<mrgv> pls :)
<dsmith> too mnay buttons
<dsmith> MS Optical 4000
<firecrotch> mrgv and dsmith: use xev to get the key codes for it
<firecrotch> then map those to whatever you want their functions to be
<eljefe> mrgv:
<eljefe> Here is an Ubuntu-specific installation/editing for the 5button mouse:
<eljefe> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#enable-5button-mouse
<eljefe> Here is a more general, somewhat confusing one but it too looks to be written for (K)Ubuntu:
<eljefe> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28374.html
<eljefe> the first looks clearer
<ncaller> well this is going to be interesting, upgrading my main development box from dapper to edgy to feisty, and here we go!
<eljefe> ncaller: luck to you!
<mrgv> eljefe: ty for links... gonna read em both and see if they work.
<ncaller> hey only roughly 1300 packages to upgrade install in the first upgrade step
<hitmanWilly> cd /usr/local/bin
<hitmanWilly> crap
<eljefe> lol
<mrgv> firecrotch: xev shows repeated button numbers for the side buttons..  and in fact they are being read like copies left and right mouse clicks
<mrgv> but off to read the guides... 2 mins..
<flowingfire> I installed wine on Ubuntu, but it refuses to work... And I've gotten it to work before on prior installations... Any ideas of why it's simply not functioning correctly?
<eifzon> Why cant i see afew icons on my desktop? Like i picture i downloaded?
<eljefe> wOO HOO my k9copy works! i installed dvdrtools and mkisofs and it no longer crashes!  why oh why aren't those pulled in automatically??
<eljefe> eifzon: are you sure that ti went there and not your /home/eifzon directory?
<hitmanWilly> ok, does anyone know how to change the default file manager in kde? is it even possible?
<eifzon> eljefe, i can see em when i go into my /home/eifzon/Desktop map
<eifzon> :S
<eljefe> hrmmmm
<ncaller> hitmanWilly what do you want it to be?
<hitmanWilly> ncaller, krusader, actually
<eljefe> my HAL still doesn't work though, nor does my Kopete...
<hitmanWilly> ncaller, used blackbox for the longest time
<hitmanWilly> im pretty sure i could just change the konq cmd to link to krusader, but im trying to avoid brute forcing it :)
<ncaller> is there an option to do so in kcontrol by chance?
<hitmanWilly> ncaller, web browser, yes, file manager no
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory
<hitmanWilly> thanks Jucato
<eljefe> can anyone decipher a dmesg error for me? hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x05  asc: 0x24  ascq: 0x00
<chemicalvamp> anybody got any ideas why i crash when downloading via ktorrent and amule?
<draik> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<karen_> for anyone who cares, Kwifi manager help solve my wireless connection problem.  would be nice if network manager could do it without help from another app.
<eljefe> chemicalvamp: what crashes?  i had kopete crash today, files a bug; it was an upstream fix that we've not yet recieved.
<Doctor_Nick> FUCK
<Doctor_Nick> liquid war is fucking addicting
<ncaller> I'm excited to see if stability in kdevelop has been improved since dapper
<ncaller> what is liquid war?
<Doctor_Nick> a game for linux
<Doctor_Nick> its in the packages
<karen> hey konqueror works now too!  how about that.
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dsmith> tremulous is fun
<chemicalvamp> eljefe screen locks up, frozen
<eljefe> not sure; just that one app/area, or the whole of KDesktop?
<dave_> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound?
<fignew> dave_: what's the problem?
<dave_> fignew: not sure, no sound will play
<dave_> fignew: I'm not sure if it's' an issue with ALSA or not
<fignew> dave_: what brand/type of sound card?
<dave_> fignew: Intel ICH6
<fignew> dave_: laptop?
<eifzon> how do i set anew theme?
<dave_> fignew: IBM R52, it worked under Ubuntu (with KDE) 6.10
<fignew> ok
<Kikkoman> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kikkoman> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kikkoman> How do I fix that?
<dennister> whoever's been complaining about kopete crashing...ur right
<eams> Hi! can someone helpme with my printer epson stylus cx3700? I'm working in Kubuntu 7.04
<fignew> dave_: try it with headphones
<dave_> fignew: haha, nevermind, just fixed it, missed a channel in alsamixer that was muted
<fignew> lawl :P
<fignew> I was gonna ask eventually
<fignew> dave_: you just upgraded?
<dave_> fignew: that was stupid, lol, I checked before but I must have looked over it, been checking everything for an hour too... that's frustrating, lol, thanks anyway
<dennister> guess it's back to amsn until they fix kopete
<Kikkoman> I've already restarted Xserver, but it still doesn't work.
<Kikkoman> do I have to update or something?
<dave_> fignew: no, I just haven't used sound of my laptop since I did
<Kikkoman> I'm on Feisty
<dennister> it's the only way i can get hold of my newly-grown son most of the time :(
<eams> Hi! can someone helpme with my printer epson stylus cx3700? I'm working in Kubuntu 7.04
<dave_> fignew: for some reason my xorg says it's taking 400mb of ram... I'm gonna have to look into that
<fignew> dave_: that's normal
<fignew> it's caching stuff
<fignew> if you have the ram... you might as well use it
<red22> eljefe: unfortunately, the first guide you posted (the more simple looking one) didn't work for me... i guess i'll try the longer one to see if it works..
<dave_> fignew: yeah, but it's been jumping up an extra 400 off and on, seems weird
<eljefe> red22: read through it a few times first, and be sure to make a backup of your xorg.conf file!
<fignew> dave_: prob. depends on what programs are open
<fignew> I wouldn't worry about it unless it starts acting sluggish :)
<dave_> fignew: roger... you know of any good replacements for kicker?  it frustrates me that I can't change the text color w/o changing the background text color in the windows
<red22> eljefe: yeah don't worry.. i've become a master of broken x recovery methods... they hard way of course. heh
<ubuntu__> hey how do you burn a cd from a kubuntu live cd (i have 2 drives)?
<red22> i have to go but i'll try tomorrow night again and let you know if it fixed it...
<eljefe> sopunds good
<red22> eljefe: just seems odd that there isn't a gui mouse setup app yet..
<flowingfire> Woah....Maybe I know what the problem is here.... It's not letting me run anything with root privileges
<flowingfire> It's not even asking for the password.
<fignew> dave_: not aware of any, are you sure you can't change it individually?
<dave_> fignew: I'd have to apply a diff to the kdebase source and then recompile... I am too lazy for that
<fignew> dave_: I can't blame you there
<red22> eljefe: this guide to getting the mouse working is just so damn 1990's it hurts. 'buntu needs to tackle this soon.
<eljefe> yeah i know
<fignew> red22: what type of mouse?
<dave_> fignew: yeah, it's supposed to be committed in the next release but there's no eta for that yet
<red22> fignew: logitech mx510
<firecrotch> flowingfire: What are you trying to do?
<WillLuongo> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eljefe> flowingfire: something that you'll never find is this: if you need more printer drivers, install foomatic-db-____ (i forgot the last word there, but search in Adept)
<linux_galore> red22: let me guess you want to configure the extra buttons ?
<fignew> red22: check out the kde control panel when you're done... there's some logitech config options (like DPI)
<red22> linux_galore: you got it
* fignew has a logitech mx1000: 12 bloody buttons
<linux_galore> red22: i manually setup mine let me check of a automatic method
<eljefe> so i know that people can get mice with extra buttones, but i kinda want to make a linux commercial for actually _unsing_ the buttons that we already have.  Kind of like "What does your middle-click do?' then a bunch of people tell us things, then "The mouse has evolved; isn't it time that your OS did too?"
<red22> wow. i want 12 buttons. i wonder what the max useful is. love buttons.
<fignew> red22: BTW, the xorg people are working on making everything config-file-less :)
<linux_galore> fignew: Ive seen worse, some of the gamer units have a small keyboard
<eljefe> fignew: its supposed to be in the June release, is it not?
<fignew> eljefe: not sure
<eljefe> june release of xorg 7.2 i think?
<eljefe> ooh i hope so
<eljefe> well sorta.. config files are nice, but their plans sound a lot nicer, so...
* fignew suspects that you'll still be able to have a config file... it just won't be mandatory 
<eljefe> good suspicions
<red22> i don't have a problem with config files per se... i just like them to be fully compatible with some gui as well.. 2way editing compatible.
<linux_galore> red22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150116
<red22> and config files should be used for really picky tuning stuff. not stuff you can't live without.
<linux_galore> red22: accept use kdm not gdm
<eljefe> red22: well linux is made up of parts... write a gear that replaces an older one... enough of these and we'll have a whole new OS... but without the command line access we'd be in danger of a registry, etc!! lol... but seriously.
<eljefe> anyone using konversation and can tell me how to change my exit message?
<linux_galore> red22: everything has a config file even in windows, there are issues though with heavily automated setups ie the auto-setup app may decide that the default setting you have are crap and delete them and do its own thing
<linux_galore> red22: Ive seen windows users just about climbing the wall because they cant get some auto setup tool to stop shafting all their settings
<red22> linux_galore: one of the best apps i've tried is xgl/beryl as far as config goes. that little manager app does a terribly awesome job of keeping you away from config files, for example.
<rohan> is there any kde based webcam framegrabber app, like camorama /
<red22> eljefe: i'm using konversation but cant find tht yet.. i know i saw it somewhere before..
<linux_galore> red22: well on the next release cycle hardware integration with the desktop will be totally redone (sound too) so that standardised front end config tools can be created without all the issues we have now
<rohan> linux_galore: you mean, next release cycle of kubuntu, or kde ?
<linux_galore> red22:  its called "solid" and the sound stuff is called "phonon" -> http://dot.kde.org/1177385913/
<linux_galore> rohan: well kde 4 will be released about the same time as gutsy
<rohan> linux_galore: yes, but iirc, plan is to have kubuntu 7.10 with kde3.x and release a new kubuntu cd with kde4 once kde4's released
<red22> linux_galore: that will be nice for sure.  just a few little details like that missing to have everything work smoothly.
<linux_galore> rohan: yeah, 4+6 = 10 , the early test release will be out but the stable wont be until the November
<Jucato> most likely Gutsy won't have KDE 4
<rohan> exactly, linux_galore
<red22> linux_galore: very informative link ty.  is there an approx date on that next kde?
<linux_galore> to be honest though KDE 4 wont be fully functional till around the 4.1 release
<rohan> linux_galore: lol, who said that ?
<linux_galore> red22: i was reading a post about some of the integration for solid and the 3D effects with plasma
<Jucato> rohan: KDE devs. KDE 4.0 != KDE 4
<kkerwin> Hi. #vmware seems awfully quite, but does anyone know how to image an existing harddisk to run vmware off of that image?
<linux_galore> oops
<rohan> Jucato: can you link me to where they said ? :o this is quite surprising news for me
<linux_galore> rohan: i was reading a post about some of the integration for solid and the 3D effects with plasma
<Jucato> rohan: no single "article" that says it all. it's scattered throughout blogs of kde devs
<Jucato> rohan: and there's nothing surprising about it
<rohan> well, then why not further delay it and release 4.0 with what they have in mind for 4.1 ?
<Jucato> KDE 4 refers to the "entire" KDE 4 lifecycle, which includes KDE 4.0, KDE 4.0.x up to KDE 4.x
<linux_galore> yeah, you really need to get an rss news readr for the dev news
<Jucato> rohan: because that's not how things work
<Jucato> KDE 4 = KDE 4.0 up to KDE 4.x
<Jucato> just like KDE 3 = KDE 3.0 to KDE 3.5.x
<rohan> yes, i understood that. but i am surprised by what linux_galore said -
<rohan> 11:15 < linux_galore> to be honest though KDE 4 wont be fully functional till around the 4.1 release
<rohan> then 4.0 will be a quick-and-dirty release ?
<Jucato> no
<linux_galore> rohan: thats no KDE 4.0 itself that will work fine its all the client layer crap
<Ultra5mrad> huh
<linux_galore> not*
<Jucato> rohan: it's just that there will be some features that might not make it in time. probably like nepomuk-kde and akonadi (not sure on the latter)
<rohan> linux_galore: ah, i see ..
<linux_galore> Jucato: the Amarok team seem to be ahead on version 2
<Jucato> rohan: KDE 4.0, like any other "first" release, will be a release that introduces new stuff. it just means that there will be more to come in 4.0+
<rohan> Jucato: ah, i see
<Jucato> linux_galore: Amarok is on extragear. they are not bound by KDE's release cycles
<Ultra5pam> yeah more garbage in the gutter called KDE
<Jucato> rohan: it's not like once they release KDE 4.0 (take not, KDE 4.0, not KDE 4) all new developments will stop
<rohan> Ultra5pam: huh ?
<linux_galore> Jucato: Im just saying when 4.0 is released Amarok 2.0 will be well and truly ready
<rohan> Jucato: ah, i see
<rohan> thanks for clarifying that
<Jucato> what will be released on October is KDE 4.0. KDE 4 is just a lifecycle... which won't end until KDE 5.0 is released or even more
<Ultra5pam> rohan: KDE is full of junk and no professionalism
<Jucato> Ultra5pam: please take your spam elsewhere
<rohan> Ultra5pam: thanks, but we are not interested
<Ultra5pam> my spam is welcome here.
<linux_galore> Jucato: but the October release isnt the final stable though
<Jucato> linux_galore: probably true. but how can you build a solid house when the ground isn't as solid? :D
<Ultra5pam> use GNOME!
<Jucato> linux_galore: it's the "target" release date of 4.0 "stable"
<Ultra5pam> use REDHAT
<Ultra5pam> REDHAT+GNOME=VICTORY
<rohan> Ultra5pam: then why are you here ? to rant /
<Jucato> Ultra5pam: again, stop the spam and drop the caps
<linux_galore> Jucato: the date im seeing is November (early)
<Jucato> we'll have to wait and see. at least they have a target :D
<Ultra5pam> education time
<Ultra5pam> Developers take the open source Linux kernel and adapt and improve it to fit certain needs. The code they write is open, so more programmers can make further adaptations and improvements. When a problem is found, an entire community of users can come together to find a solution. The whole development process is said by some to work at a faster pace and at a lower cost than that of a...
<Ultra5pam> Red Hat sponsors Mugshot, an open project that is creating "a live social experience" based around entertainment. It refocuses technological thinking from objects (files, folders, etc) to activities, like web browsing or music sharing. These topics are the focus of the first two features in Mugshot, Web Swarm and Music Radar. These were already underway when the project was announced at the...
<Ultra5pam> Red Hat Magazine is the online news publication produced by Red Hat. It brings together issues of interest from inside and outside of the company, focusing on in-depth discussion of the development and application of open source technologies. It covers news from Red Hat and the Fedora Project, it updates readers on public licensing and the Creative Commons, and it features interviews with...
<Ultra5pam> Red Hat, Inc. (NYSE: RHT) is one of the largest and most recognized companies dedicated to open source software. It is also the largest distributor of the GNU/Linux operating system[citation needed] . Red Hat was founded in 1993 and has its corporate headquarters in Raleigh, North Carolina with satellite offices worldwide. [1] 
<Ultra5pam> The company is best known for its enterprise-class operating system, Red Hat Enterprise Linux and more recently through the acquisition of open source enterprise middleware vendor JBoss. Red Hat provides operating system platforms along with middleware, applications, and management solutions, as well as support, training, and consulting services.
<Ultra5pam> Contents
<Ultra5pam> [hide] 
<Ultra5pam>     * 1 History
<Ultra5pam>     * 2 The Fedora Project
<Ultra5pam>     * 3 Business model
<Ultra5pam>     * 4 Programs and projects
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.1 One Laptop per Child
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.2 108
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.3 Mugshot
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.4 Dogtail
<linux_galore> click*
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.5 Red Hat Magazine
<Ultra5pam>           o 4.6 Red Hat Exchange
<Ultra5pam>     * 5 References
<Jucato> grr I'm lagging
<crimsun> e
<hitmanWilly> saw that one coming...
<Ultra5pam> hey guys
<rohan> sucker, Ultra5pam
<Ultra5pam> sup?
<linux_galore> dont know why you would bother spamming an IRC channel your so easily ignored
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@63-224-188-239.desm.qwest.net]  by Jucato
* Ultra5pam was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<red22> ouch no more spam
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> pfft :(
<linux_galore> heh
* Jucato makes a note to review his basic IRC OP commands :/
* linux_galore hands Jucato the slow ass award
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<red22> hehe
<Jucato> you were saying? >:)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ip24-251-18-169.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<fignew> <Ultra5pam> rohan: KDE is full of junk and no professionalism <--- LOL!
<red22> well guys thnx for help. i'll try some of those guides til one works.  i'll come back tomorrow and let you know how that went.
<red22> gn
<linux_galore> red22: just put the lines from that last url i handed out in the file mentioned and it works] 
<rohan> fignew: lol indeed, because i can say the same for his darling gnome ... :D
<Jucato> let's not get into a KDE vs GNOME "discussion" ok? :)
<Jucato> (we already know the truth anyway :P)
<linux_galore> Gnome. whats that ?
<fignew> Jucato: I think there's a conscientious in this channel already :P
<Jucato> s/conscientious/concensus :)
<fignew> yea
<fignew> that didn't look right :(
<Jucato> didn't read right either. :/
<red22> linux_galore: ok ty i will start with that one then. hopefull end with it too :) gn
* linux_galore Define: Gnome Gnome "a desktop working environment slowly turning into xfce"
* fignew blames it on spell check
* linux_galore ducks
<fignew> lol
<fignew> the two are converging, I'd say xfce is getting heavier
<linux_galore> I noticed xfce need 64mb of ram now
<Jucato> and GNOME? is getting heavier-er?
<linux_galore> needs*
<Jucato> bah nvm
<rohan> linux_galore: lol
<rohan> bbl
<fignew> hehe Jucato
* Jucato thinks that a desktop environment shouldn't really go below that 64MB anyway... a window manager could probably get away with it, but not a desktop environment
<linux_galore> if you remove all the user cruft from gnome you basically have xfce 4
<Jucato> well... not entirely though... but...
* Jucato shrugs
<linux_galore> Jucato: Im being ironic about the way the Gnome people are creating usability via a featureless desktop
* fignew was an XFCE user for a long time
<linux_galore> I used BB for about 5 years
<Jucato> I used Windows for about 5 years. does that count? :D
* Jucato runs
<linux_galore> nothing like restarting a desktop in less than 4 seconds heh
<linux_galore> Jucato: be surprised how many Linux people use OSX or Windows still and turn up for the LUG meetings
<Jucato> I only use it for games now...
<linux_galore> Jucato: I use my XBOX for games
<dani> my kubuntu wireless internet doesn't work
<linux_galore> Jucato: might update to a PS3 soon
<linux_galore> dani: and
<dani> how can i download the packages manually and put them on the flash drive
<dani> ndisgtk and dependencies
<dani> linux_galore: can u help me plz
<linux_galore> dani: just download the file with a web browser
<dani> linux_galore: via web from where and how do i know what the dependencies re
<dani> *are
<linux_galore> dani: you dont
<dani> linux_galore: is ndisgtk available on the alternate install
<linux_galore> dani: you just need to add the server to you /etc/apt/source.list  file and then sudo apt-get update then just install the package with sudo apt-get install whatever
<dani> linxu_galore: my prob is i can't access internet from kubuntu
<dani> linux_galore: but i found the packages site for ubuntu hopefull they work good on kubuntu too
<dani> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/
<linux_galore> dani: the idea with Linux is to not download anything, if you cant find it just add the server that does have the package to your sources.list file
<linux_galore> dani: I dare say the package is on one of the ubuntu repositories you just havent enabled it yet
<dani> linux_galore: how do i enable it
<jason_> i need help i try to update to the 7.04 and i got an error and after restart i cant get into add/remove or update program
<dani> ndiswrapper was included in default with 6.10 but not in 7.04
<linux_galore> dani: open the adept package manager  View -> Manage Sources   then add the server
<linux_galore> anyway Im off
<stefan_> hi everyone
<stefan_> i have a problem using the xserver-xorg-video-intel
<stefan_> driver
<stefan_> i have a i855GM chipset
<stefan_> after installing it i can boot the xserver but
<stefan_> after typing in my passwd it restarts kdm
<Maxdamantus> How does one use 1280x1024 in kubuntu?
<stefan_> launchpad is offline
<stefan_> there are several other users reporting this bug
<Maxdamantus> I changed my xorg.conf similar tot he way I changed my old one.
<stefan_> but no answer until now
<stefan_> @<Maxdamantus> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Maxdamantus> How do I select things in this?
<Maxdamantus> I think I'm stuck in a scrollbar.
* Maxdamantus was pretty much used to doing things manually. :(
<Maxdamantus> Ah, Escape worked.
<stefan_> use the arrow-keys - should work
<stefan_> ok
<Maxdamantus> Escape seems to have taken me through all the options.
<Maxdamantus> From what I know, adding "1280x1024" to xorg.conf should've worked.
<Maxdamantus> Oh, I missed one.
<chemicalvamp> anybody on that would know why i crash when dowloading using ktorrent or amule?
<chemicalvamp> crash = freezes screen and mouse
<levon> hey guys i need some help just installed kubuntu and cant figure out the su password
<flowingfire> Does anybody know about editing a bash profile?
<levon> how do i change this
<flowingfire> You trying to do su - ?  Lol I don't think that works in kubuntu
<stefan_> your su passwd equals your user passwd
<stefan_> try sudo
<levon> yes
<levon> sudo?
<stefan_> or sudo su
<levon> still asks for password
<stefan_> sudo <command>
<stefan_> yes
<levon> and i put my pass but it doesnt work
<stefan_> its the same as your user passwd
<levon> yes
<stefan_> strange
<levon> exactly the same
<stefan_> yes
<levon> i know in the other one ubuntu it was the same way
<levon> but i changed it through a program
<Jucato> !sudo | levon
<ubotu> levon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<levon> and i was able to type su then pass then what ever command
<chemicalvamp> doing su though logs u on as root, root:machine$
<Jucato> levon: when using sudo, you enter  your own (user's) password. there is no root password because the root user is disabled
<flowingfire> I have a set of instructions telling me to add lines to a bash profile or /home/.bashrc
<flowingfire> How do u do that?
<chemicalvamp> remember though anything that opens a gui like konqueror or kate needs to be kdesu
<chemicalvamp> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> flowingfire: open it in any text editor. the correct path is /home/username/.bashrc
<flowingfire> ok.... will do.
<Jucato> flowingfire: the '.' at the start of the filename means that the file is hiddent
<Jucato> -t
<flowingfire> Thank you!
<levon> try this goto your comand prompt and type su
<levon> sorry i program lol go to*
<chemicalvamp> anything you would need to do as su can be done with sudo or kdesu
<levon> thats super user but your password wont work on it
<levon> im very use to typing su is there anyway i can use this command
<chemicalvamp> su password is set default
<Jucato> levon: yes I now. that's because there is no root user/password enabled by default on Kubuntu
<Jucato> levon: on Kubuntu, we use sudo/kdesu
<Jucato> see the link the bot gave above
<levon> aww
<levon> aright well if i figure out how to change this ill let you know so if someone else has a problem like this one then you can let them know :)
<Jucato> there isn't really "a problem" here
<Jucato> and if you read that page, you'll know why
<chemicalvamp> levon sudo passwd
<levon> i got it lol im the man
<Jucato> although that will be confusing. kdesu will still use sudo even if you enable the root user account
<levon> watch this one goto system settings check show system accounts double click root then goto the password system tab type your password have fun
<chemicalvamp> levon even though you can use su now, im sure we all ould recommend you to use sudo (for comand line programs) and kdesu (for graphic programs) instead
<Jucato> levon: did you even read the page?
<chemicalvamp> levon "sudo passwd" will allow you to set the password
<levon> lol sudo and su is the same
<Jucato> no it is not
<levon> betch you try it
<levon> ive got 100 dollars
<Jucato> which means you didn't read the page
<guhhh> eee nice
<guhhh> _4strO: my beryl is working now XD
<levon> try it then if you dont believe me su password then type apt-get install tremulous or a program
<Jucato> su is not sudo. just because they seem to work the same after you enabled the root account doesn't mean they are
<chemicalvamp> please look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17920/
<chemicalvamp> logging on as root (SU) and running as root (sudo, kdesu) are very differnt
<levon> okay so i think i know what the diffrence is one su will add the programs to su account if you use a sudo then they get placed on the user account still to me its the same im a reg user right now i goto my command prompt and type su what is the diffrence fill me in?
<chemicalvamp> you dont need to enable it either.. look at the paste
<Jucato> levon: still wrong
<chemicalvamp> levon SU logs you in as root...
<levon> jucato whats the diffrence if i use su and type password then install as opposed to sudo install
<levon> chemical im in kde as levon i goto the console type su password it doesnt log me in
<Jucato> levon: the difference is who does the installing. not where. because they all end up in the same place, no matter who installs them
<chemicalvamp> like i been telling you
<levon> so why would it be wrong jucato to do it my way?
<Jucato> good luck chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> levon "sudo passwd"
<chemicalvamp> run it
<levon> k hold on
<chemicalvamp> and be happy with your root password
<gsuveg> re
<Jucato> levon: if you read that page that I've been pointing you to, you'd know
<chemicalvamp> just be warned.. dont mess anything up
<Jucato> while it's not really  *wrong*
<levon> okay brb ill read
<gsuveg> setting up dual head with different resolution is to hard ?
<Jucato> it's not advisable, specially not on Kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> he will learn from this, its all good jucato
<levon> okay i understand
<Jucato> chemicalvamp: depends if he listens at all
<levon> its a precaution for people who dont know what they are doing correct
<Jucato> like I said. good luck
<levon> so they cant crash their systems
<chemicalvamp> well from how many times i said sudo passwd i think we might have a loss
<levon> if they type a command wrong
<MajorApus> how do I see what driver my nic card uses
<levon> i have used opensuse linux for about 6 years
<chemicalvamp> levon root is the user that has access to everything, can do anything (includng mucking up alot of stuff)
<levon> im sure of it but i would really like to have power at my finger tips its like a car if a robot dove your car all the time and you couldnt go any faster then 24 mph wouldnt you be a little annoyed and you know your car can go at least 200 mph so your wasting the car. thats how i feel with the computer all that power that im limited too.
<levon> :)
<levon> thank you for the input though seriously i appreciated it
<Jucato> levon: you already have that power with sudo
<Jucato> what you can do as a separate root user with su, you can do as your user with sudo (and kdesu)
<levon> jucato okay ill use sudo
<Jucato> just don't start GUI apps with su or sudo
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<levon> oh i dont plan too
<levon> to*
<levon> lol i know better then that. its a major security issue
<levon> :P
<levon> aright i have to get off now ill be back in awhile need to set up ndiswrapper
<Jucato> only if you're running apps that go online (IRC, IM, Browser)
<levon> yep
<levon> jucato is it okay if i mark ya on my list
<Jucato> what list?
<levon> friends or something or other references
<levon> addy i think it is
<Jucato> sure. I'm here most of the time
<levon> alright well i have to be off i just didnt want you guys to think im rebeling against you i was just curious no harm ment i hope you guys know that :)
<levon> take care and thank you for the help :)
<achandra> hey
<achandra> Wireless Issues!
<achandra> is anyone one a master here? :-)
<MajorApus> whats the line I have to put at the beginning of a bash script file
<MajorApus> #bash/ something or another
<WillLuongo> Has anyone had any success getting Vice working in Kubuntu?
<ale84> hi all sorry just a little information .. I tried to install amsn but doesn't work by apt-get install it says that is imposs bile to find amsn .. how come ?? I have to upload something ??
<sonoftheclayr> !find amsn
<noiesmo> ale84, amsn is in universe repos have you enabled universe
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<Jucato> oh that's a terrible lag ubotu :D
<dettoaltrimenti> what's a program for KDE that lets you change your settings for when your laptop is unplugged?
<Jucato> guidance powermanager (it's installed by default but forgot where it is)
<insmod> dettoaltrimenti: : to do what
<dettoaltrimenti> power management
<dettoaltrimenti> nevermind, I found something
<levon> ah okay i have another question where is my other hard drive located in opensuse it was /windows then in ubuntu it was mounted in media but now i cant find the darn thing im going to try mount /media/hdb but i dont know if thats going to work
<achandra> can anyone help me to get this wireless up and running.. I am using a Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG connection..
<levon> achandra you need repositories umm ipw
<levon> search that in your software management
<levon> ipw
<Jucato> software management = Adept Manager in Kubuntu :)
<levon> load those up should work
<Jucato> that's so yast-ish :P
<levon> jucato lol
<levon> :P
<levon> will take me some time
<Jucato> at least you called it "repositories" and not "catalogs" or "sources" :P
<levon> :)
<levon> i try hard i do
<Jucato> about your question, it depends on where you chose to mount your other hard drive during the installation
<levon> well i must not have :P
<Jucato> or where you choose to mount your hard drive now. anywhere would do. but Kubuntu advocates mounting everything in /media
<levon> will that command work mount /media/hdb
<levon> aright ill see if this works
<Jucato> it's usually "mount /dev/hdxx /media/mountpoint"
<Jucato> of course if you want to make things permanent, you'll have to put it in fstab
<Jucato> or going the GUI route: yast -> Advanced -> Disk & Filesystem
<Jucato> oh krap. I meant System Settings -> Advanced -> Disk & Filesystem
<levon> lol
<levon> i was going to say yast
<Jucato> now you got me confused :P
<levon> i tried yast at console didnt work out so well
* Jucato might be saying drakconf next...
<levon> lol
<levon> found it
<levon> oh you will like this i cant enable it but ill mount this sucker up in a heart beat
<levon> mount /dev/hdd1 /media/
<levon> :P
<levon> now its time for ndiswrapper -i driver fun lol
<Jucato> wha?
<Jucato> you mounted it on /media itself?
* Jucato hopes levon meant /media/something
<Maxdamantus> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables << Is that normal?
<levon> jucato nope i meant what i said lol its just hanging around now till i get this installed then ill unmount it
<Kikkoman> Maxdamantus: You need to install build-essential
<Kikkoman> Maxdamantus: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Maxdamantus> Ok, thanks.
<Jucato> levon: er... um... if you mounted it in /media only, it's going to mess with other mount points such as cdrom, usb, etc. that's what I meant...
<levon> aww its okay for now
<levon> fix everything in a sec just wanting to get this darn cord off my computer its bugging me
<Jucato> as long as you don't plug any USB device or cdrom in, it will be ok... hopefully...
<levon> lol
<levon> done
<levon> okay give me a second im going to see if i get on again
<levon_> woops
<levon_> lol okay trying to find restricted devices for nvidia driver
<Jucato> depending on your card, you have nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jucato> !nvidia | levon_
<ubotu> levon_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kite_DH> how to cook eggs
<Kite_DH> need help
<Kite_DH> please
<Jucato> O.o
<Kite_DH> lol
<levon_> get a frying pan then find fire
<Kite_DH> o_o
<levon_> heat pan up throw in egg hold your breath
<Kite_DH> no, not that
<Kite_DH> i mean...
<levon_> dash of salt and pepper
<levon_> breath
<levon_> lol
<Kite_DH> like with water
<Kite_DH> i dunno how
<Jucato> hm... let's not get offtopic ok?
<levon_> oh okay
<Kite_DH> aight ;)
<levon_> your trying to make poched
<Kite_DH> #kubuntu-offtopic
<levon_> eggs
<levon_> be back in a little bit im taking a shower
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<master_> salut
<flaccid> prost
<master_> Quels sont les retours Kubuntu feisty
<flaccid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flaccid> is that french?
<flaccid> or something else
<master_> yes it is
<flaccid> ok
<master_> y a t-il un canal frenchouille ?
<flaccid> i can't speak french sorry
<master_> Merci pour les canaux. Bye everybody.
<flaccid> ca0
<flaccid> cia0
<ricardo> hey guys ...Since i updated to feisty i dont get automatically connected to the internet....
<ricardo> i have a pcmcia wifi card....
<ricardo> so every time i boot i have to use the wireless assistant
<ricardo> any ideas?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> check thats its enable in /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<WillLuongo> Hello, I am trying to apply a patch, but I keep getting a "You cannot save the destination file" error. Any ideas?
<ale84> anyone can tell me the names of the themes the cool one I saw few days ago a quick movie about !!
<ricardo> thx flaccid
<flaccid> np
<ricardo> flaccid: i have this:
<ricardo> auto ath0
<ricardo> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<ricardo> wireless-essid CHAMPOLLION
<ricardo> CHAMPOLLION is my wifi network
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i guess that looks valid
<flaccid> i don't know why its failing. its pretty typical of kubuntu as well. i had to remove networkmanager / knetworkmanager to fix this myself
<Contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<os2mac> have there been any updates since the release?
<Contrast83> Can someone point me in the direction of where to find out how to set up Apt so that it ignores certain packages when doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" (specifically, the packages I've designated as "Lock Version" in Synaptic)?
<matt__> anyone here know anything about cpu frequency scaling on a core duo laptop?
<matt__> Just installed feisty on an hp nx6320, and the guidance power thingy shows my cpu frequencies (both processors) at  0
<Tm_T> os2mac: not that I know
<matt__> \/proc/cpuinfo shows that both are running at 1662 MHz
<Tm_T> os2mac: though there's few small updates from desktop cd I think
<insmod> sorry
<os2mac> I am running installed. so it should have found them.
<johnt> !chat conventons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chat conventons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnt> !chat conventions
<rkazak> just finish installing kubuntu on my old hp zd7000 laptop - all went ok!  thanks...
<johnt> !chat rules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chat rules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnt> Where can I find out about the cat conventions for here, how to address people, like when to use <nick> or nick:
<johnt> chat spel
<Maxdamantus> johnt, Like this is fine.
<Maxdamantus> johnt: Or like this.
<rkazak> is there a difference?
<Maxdamantus> Comma and colon. :P
<CrazyRobot> i asked this same question in #beryl and got no response.  How do you get 4 different backgrounds for the 3d cube?
<Maxdamantus> No one really cares, they usually just use whatever TAB gives them in their client.
<johnt> Maxadamus: what does the <nick> give??
<rkazak> CrazyRobot: in the beryl config tool
<Contrast83> CrazyRobot: You have to use Beryl Desktop Manager.
<Maxdamantus> Johnt: In what?
<CrazyRobot> right, i know i checked that option, but i get nothing but one desktop and a completely transparent background for the other 3
<johnt> <maxadamantus> like this
<Maxdamantus> It's someone's nick.
<Contrast83> rkazak: Really? The Wallpaper Manager plugin has been missing for quite a while in the version of Beryl I'm using.
<Maxdamantus> What are you asking exactly?
<johnt> so there is no diff between : , and <>
<Maxdamantus> There isn't any official universal standard at how you address people over IRC. :P
<Contrast83> CrazyRobot: What do you mean you checked that option? Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing, you know Beryl Desktop Manager is a seperate program that you have to download seperately from Beryl, right? It's not one of the settings in Beryl Settings Manager.
<johnt> Maxadamantus: I thought the had different meanings but i was perhaps wrong
<CrazyRobot> nope, but now i do.  thanks. ;)
<Maxdamantus> You don't even need to, just convenient to "highlight" the particular person you're talking to.
<Maxdamantus> If it's a crowded channel.
<Contrast83> CrazyRobot: No problem. Good luck with getting it to work. I've heard of widely varying degrees of success.
<johnt> Maxadamantus: OK then thanks for that!!
<Maxdamantus> If there are 20+ people talking, it's hard to see who you're helping, but most clients change the colour of the line if it has their nick in it.
<Maxdamantus> So saying their nick often makes it easy to see.
<Calilasseia> Hello ... I have a MAJOR problem ... Kubuntu won't start properly ....
<Contrast83> CrazyRobot: It might be more trouble than it's worth, as the only way I know of to get it is by downloading the source from the Beryl-GIT repository, and compiling it from there.
<Calilasseia> Last night I experienced problems, so I selected "End session" from the menu, and from that point on I've been unable to log on ....
<Maxdamantus> Calilasseia, what does it say when you try, and are you able to log on as root?
<Calilasseia> Every time the X server starts, it pops up a message box saying "unable to write to /tmp"
<Maxdamantus> Log onto root, and "chmod 777 /tmp"
<Calilasseia> I can boot up in recovery mode in a terminal, but the X server refuses to run ....
<Calilasseia> I did that ...
<Maxdamantus> Or, if you can get into a user terminal, do it with sudo
<Calilasseia> Did a chmod on /tmp ...
<Maxdamantus> 777?
<Calilasseia> Yes, chmod 0777 /tmp
<Calilasseia> Even weirder is this - I booted in recovery mode, and it tells me it can't find something called dcopserver ....
<Calilasseia> AND ... it says "out of file space on root"
<Calilasseia> But when I do an ls -l, I have 15 gigs of space ....
<Maxdamantus> How much space do you have left on /?
<Maxdamantus> Do you have any other partitions auto mounted in fstab?
<Maxdamantus> To somewhere like /home or /usr or /root, etc
<Calilasseia> My installation is split into different partitions ... one for /, one for /hoe, one for /usr and another for the sapw space ... as far as I'm aware they're all auto mounted ....
<dettoaltrimenti_> calilasseia- put your fstab in the pastebin
<Maxdamantus> Where's root's home directory?
<Calilasseia> Trouble is I can't check fstab AND report back directly because I'm having to use Windows to chat to everyone ....
<Maxdamantus> :S
<Maxdamantus> irssi?
<Calilasseia> irssi? Never heard of it ....
<dettoaltrimenti_> something like this happened to me before- I had to go into fstab and change the UUIDs just to the filepath- like /dev/sda1 etc
<Maxdamantus> It's an IRC client that you can use from the terminal.
<dromer> irssi++ \o/
<Calilasseia> Oh and another weird phenomenon is this - every time I try to use man, it bombs out again claiming there's no space on root to unpack the files ....
<mastermind> how to uninstall kubuntu
<dromer> why do you want that mastermind ? :(
<Calilasseia> So I just type irssi in the terminal, or do I need parameters?
<Alarm> goodmorning . i got a serious and comlpicated problem with my tv tuner. its a leadtek winfast xp 2000 expert. the problem doesnt seem to be on kubuntu (as i had the same problem on kubuntu 6.10 , 7.04, and as also on last reelase of debian.) . When opening an application for the tv tuner, no matter if this is kdetv, tvtime , mythtv, and close the application, the application closes but then the sound still continues to play. But thats not the mai
<Alarm> n problem as i could simply turn down the volume. the problem is that after this happens, some of the commands dont work (like ps for example), neither does my system shut down anymore. it just hangs and never turns off. The only thing i can do is to reset. The point is that this happens the 80% of the times i turn of the tv application, the other 20% when i close the app the sound also closes. any suggestions what could i check ?
<dromer> Calilasseia: no you will probably have to install it first
<mastermind> because i wanna install the latest version of kubuntu
<Contrast83> Can someone point me in the direction of where to find out how to set up Apt so that it ignores certain packages when doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" (specifically, the packages I've designated as "Lock Version" in Synaptic)?
<dromer> mastermind: so you first want to uninstall ??
<mastermind> yeah
<Calilasseia> Oh bugger ... it's looking as if I am ging to have to reinstall the OS ...
<dromer> mastermind: why? you can just upgrade you know
<Contrast83> mastermind: Are you just wanting to start with a clean slate? Because you know it's possible to simply upgrade without uninstalling, right?
<mastermind> yeah
<dromer> Calilasseia: why do you need to reinstal the os?
<mastermind> i jus want to start wit a clean state..
<Maxdamantus> Calilasseia, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Calilasseia> If I can't run a browser, how am I supposed to do that?
<dromer> Calilasseia: btw, if your gonna use irssi I advice you to put it in a screen, but maybe that's a bit too advanced for now ;)
<levon> hey guys im stuck at the terminal i apt-get b@#@x and i need to know where x11 is located at so i can move the back up
<mastermind> dromer: can u plz help me out...
<mastermind> i want it from a clean state..
<kefah> hello. I got a quick question; that google didn't help me answer :how can someone build a customized version of kubuntu?
<Calilasseia> Fortunately I don't have a lot of material to lose if I reinstall ... and it's all backed up elsewhere anyway ... I'm thinking a reinstall is going to be less messy in the long run ....
<levon> opening up the source files
<kefah> I mean custom set of packages
<Contrast83> mastermind: All you have to do is back up what you want to move over to the clean slate, then pop in the installation disc for Feisty. It'll automatically install over your current system unless you explicitly tell it to do otherwise.
<kefah> I read about UCK but that seems to be as simple as building a spin with language different options.
<johnt> levon: does control f7 get you back??
<Maxdamantus> Calilasseia, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<dromer> mastermind: well, just pop in the new install cd and overwrite ovorything .. that would be the most easy way :P unless there are certain things you want to keep, in that case an upgrade would be better imho .. what do you want to do speciffically?
<levon> contrast83 im stuck at terminal where is x11 located file directory i need to move the back up x11 config file to main
<levon> man these fonts are huge
<Contrast83> levon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<levon> im trying to install nvidia and was following the directions and then this happened lol
<Contrast83> levon: Did you install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<mastermind> well  i jus wanna removw the current version and install the new version...thats it..
<levon> aww okay thank you
<levon> nope didnt say that
<Calilasseia> I tried upgrading the OS last night and adept fell over ....
<Contrast83> levon: Yeah, I know. I found out the hard way too. :-P
<Calilasseia> Would that have something to do with my current woes?
<levon> so apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<levon> lol okay
<Contrast83> Right
<kefah> could any help my poor soul?
<Contrast83> Then reboot
<levon> thanks ill see you soon in gui lol
<levon> how to exit
<Contrast83> levon: You may have to run nvidia-glx-config enable also
<mastermind> excuse me guys ...plz help me t fix it...
<Contrast83> kefah: No idea, but if you find out, let me know. I'd be most interested. :-D
<kefah> Contrast83 : Thanks :-) I'll do my best to figure it out and let you know.
<levon> lol well i do have it installed
<levon> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Contrast83> levon: Did you already run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<levon> nothing was updated so im not sure whats up i installed the nvidia-glx
<levon> ill try that i think i did ill try again
<levon> brb
<Contrast83> Can someone point me in the direction of where to find out how to set up Apt so that it ignores certain packages when doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" (specifically, the packages I've designated as "Lock Version" in Synaptic)?
<levon> yes i ran that command
<levon> i remember seeing that my x11 was changed
<levon> wow everyone is leaving i hope they say thank you
<Contrast83> levon: Hmm... Have you had nVidia's proprietary driver working previously with this card?
<levon> on opensuse 10.2
<levon> oh also on ubuntu
<Contrast83> And it definitely wasn't the Legacy driver, right?
<levon> right
<Contrast83> Hrmm...
<levon> im running nvidia geforce 4 440 mx 8x 64mb ddr
<levon> 91.31 i think thats from opensuse 10.2 that i can remember
<Contrast83> I'd probably go ahead do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Contrast83> Then once you're back in the GUI, you might be able to find something from there.
<levon> okay
<Contrast83> (That's the command that resets your xorg.conf to its defaults)
<levon> sounds good thank you for your help see you in a bit contrast
<levon> noticed :P
<levon> brb
<Contrast83> No problem. Good luck, peace...
<sanityx> Is there an IRC command to display the number of users in a room?
<TuTuFF> is anyone aware of the issues reported in Feisty and knetworkmanager, and whether these have been resolved?
<levon> xserver-org isnt configured i dont think im running that
<levon> oh xorg
<levon> right?
<sredna> hi
<levon> brb i think thats the typo
<uczen2> kutasy z was
<Sesshoumaru> how do i make my user have full permissions like root
<Contrast83> Sesshoumaru: You don't.
<Contrast83> :-)
<Sesshoumaru> lol
<johnt> sanityx: It shows on your chat client
<Maxdamantus> Not possible. :P
<|demortes|> Sesshoumaru: Love the name.
<Sesshoumaru> :P
<|demortes|> Sesshoumaru: Interesting character, don't like him much, but love the reference
<sredna> is the current kubuntu kmail version encoding-wise broken, or are my peers using bad clients?
<sanityx> johnt: No it doesn't.
<sanityx> johnt: It shows a list of users but not the total count.
<Maxdamantus> sanityx, the client is expected to find out with "WHO #chan"
<sanityx> It does display the result of who, just not a total. I mean I can always do a /who but that takes forever
<johnt> Sanityx: It changes as people drop in and out
<sanityx> johnt i realize that.
<ubuntu_> nick marnick
<Contrast83> Can anyone here tell me how to pin a package to a certain version so that it will be ignored when apt-get dist-upgrade'ing?
<johnt> Sanityx: So that should be the number of users???
<sanityx> johnt No, chatzilla doesnt display the number of users. It displays a list, but no total count.
<Contrast83> I couldn't find anything in man apt regarding this. :-\
<sanityx> oh wait. yes it does. its just not in the usual spot :-P
<sanityx> i found it :-D
<johnt> Sanityx: My display is around 378 at the moment
<sanityx> mm
<johnt> Sanityx: What do you get??
<sanityx> 380
<flowingfire> Hi there... If anybody wants a little fun, go the the terminal and type "apt-get moo"
<johnt> Sanityx: We are on the same page now ??
<marnick> Hi, I allowed adept to start upgrading my edgy distribution to feisty fawn.  The upgrade crashed out halfway and now I can't boot the machine.  I have been able to boot using a live cd and fsck'd the drive. no errors.  I get the impression the boot failure is happening after the /dev/hda1 drive check, the only other partition is the swap drive. help !
<simo> hi... i've got a little problem...
<sanityx> yeah
<johnt> Sanityx: 10 4
<Sesshoumaru> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<rosco> all of my usb drivers stops workin after couple of minute use.. what to do?
<simo> if i try to listen an mp3 whit amarok it ask me to install an mp3 support but than crash...
<Maxdamantus> simo, try again.
<simo> ok
<Maxdamantus> It did that to me the first time.
<Maxdamantus> Then didn't crash the 2nd.
<flowingfire> I certainly have mooded today, sesshoumaru
<marcspages> Hi fellow Tux's. Anyone know how to get Konqueror's buttons back after upgrade to Feisty? I've hunted forums and Internet in general and not reported (yet).
<simo> it is blocked...
<Sesshoumaru> how can i.. like auto login for the keyrings.. like for my wireless
<simo> the ogg music works...
<levon> aright im back from console
<levon> lol when i booted in constrast it showed my nvidia logo?
<johnt> levon: are you in gui??
<levon> i think its working now im not sure i selected nvidia from the list
<levon> yep im back in to the gui
<Malph> simo: have you used apt get to install the mp3 libraries
<johnt> good
<levon> how can i tell if nvidia is working now?
<simo> what's the name of the mp3 libraries?
<johnt> Play a 3d game
<levon> does apt-get install tremulous work?
<Contrast83> levon: After selecting the nvidia driver, did you already restart X?
<levon> yes
<Contrast83> levon: Search for "nv" (with the quotes) in your xorg.conf.
<Sesshoumaru> change to "nvidia"
<Sesshoumaru> :P
<Sesshoumaru> Muahahha
<Contrast83> Bing.
<kraut> moin
<levon> contrast location im use to opensuse so im not sure where it might be /etc
<Contrast83> levon: /etc/X11
<berkes> konq. is acting weird. It keeps saying that it cannot connect to the server. yet I do have network connection. All other KDE apps can access internet.
<levon> k
<levon> see that hasnt changed
<berkes> any idea where to look? It seems to me that kio_http or so is broken/defunced
<levon> oh im stupid lol brb
<Maxdamantus> berkes, are you trying to use a proxy?
<johnt> levon: you can use gui package manager search glx  it will show the installed drivers if you dont like you can change from there remove one select another
<levon> lol
<Malph> simo: it's been a while since I had to install them but i think it's libxine-extracodecs
<berkes> Maxdamantus: not that I am aware of. if so, then konq decided that on its own.
<berkes> i'll check the settings. sec.
<Contrast83> So no one here knows how to pin a package to a certain version so apt-get upgrade won't affect it?
<levon> its okay im going to do a sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> Tools > HTML settings
<simo> i have... it works...
<levon> then find "nv"
<Maxdamantus> If the proxy is enabled, it says "Disable proxy"
<levon> :)
<berkes> Maxdamantus: no proxy. Nor a SOCKS
<johnt> contast: I went and had a look but no I do not
<Contrast83> johnt: Thanks anyway.
<simo> i tried with libxine1-kde and libxine1-ffmpeg and it works
<Contrast83> simo: Are you just trying to play MP3's in Amarok?
<berkes> Maxdamantus: the weird thing is that killing konq and kio_http does not bring it back to the original state.
<Maxdamantus> Dunno.
<Maxdamantus> Try #kde
<Maxdamantus> I myself don't use Konqueror.
<levon> omg gedit is damn gnome how do i uninstall packages apt-get --purge gedit? ill use sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Maxdamantus> Firefox ftw
<simo> yes... whith vlc was good
<Contrast83> simo: Because there's a special package for that, whose name escapes me at the moment. I'd just try searching for "mp3 amarok" (no quotes).
<berkes> ftw?
<levon> is my command line right to remove about 100 mb worth of gnome stuff lol
<Maxdamantus> For the win
<simo> ok, now it works, no problem... whit libxine1-kde is ok
<Sesshoumaru> For The Win!
<Contrast83> levon: What command prompted that?
<johnt> rm -i should kill everyting gaaaaaa!!!
<levon> im a test out this line hope its right apt-get remove --purge gedit
<Maxdamantus> johnt, try rm -rf *
<berkes> Maxdamantus: yea, i'm personally no fan of FF. but thats not really the issue :)
<levon> oh i noticed that when i installed gedit i realized thats gnome
<Sesshoumaru> rm -r /usr/
<johnt> sorry
<Contrast83> levon: Why not just use Kate?
<levon> so now im thinking ill just use sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.config
<levon> haha finished my sentence
<Contrast83> Bing.
<Contrast83> Hehe
<levon> yes im going to but i already installed gedit rofl
<levon> so apt-get remove --purge gedit should work well right?
<Contrast83> levon: For simple things like this, nano is also good.
<levon> thats a new one
<Maxdamantus> Most apps developed for KDE start with K, and likewise, GNOME apps sometimes start with G. :P
<levon> how does nano work?
<Contrast83> levon: It's terminal-based.
<Maxdamantus> gedit = gnome edit. kdeit = kde edit
<levon> lol maxamantus i thought i was still using ubuntu
<levon> :P
<flowingfire> hehe... if anybody here has gnome installed with KDE, go to gnome, press alt-F2 and type "free the fish"
<Maxdamantus> You are using ubuntu. But with a KDE session.
<levon> thats what i ment
<Magian> The fish have been freed!  Funny...
<levon> okay so to remove my mistake i would type apt-get remove --purge gedit? i dont want to be wrong
<levon> how do i get rid of all the dependencies
<Contrast83> levon: No, I don't believe so...
<Contrast83> levon: I think apt-get autoremove
<levon> oh okay
<Contrast83> Then look over the packages to be removed before proceeding
<dromer> ok, I think I'm ready to go to feisty .. what is the best way to dist-upgrade ?
<levon> yes thats nice
<levon> do ya feel lucky im thinking of a number try to guess it its between 1-10
<Contrast83> levon: Just be careful with autoremove. It's been known to get rid of things users want to keep.
<Sesshoumaru> can somebody help me.. i can't installed wine correctly.. i have ubuntu 7.04 .. (i had it working once before)
<Sesshoumaru> and how do i kill this fish!?! lol
<levon> ill try
<berkes> HMM it seems all of kdesktop fails to load http documents. If i run klauncher, click an url in konversation etc. all fail
<johnt> dromer: I was told if you are stil on dapper you have to upgrade to edgy befor you go to fiesty dont know the reason though
<Magian> aptitude dist-upgrade
<dromer> johnt: I am on edgy
<dromer> Magian: but, do I best go out of kde and do things from console?
<Contrast83> Does anyone know if Trevino's going to be repackaging his Miscellaneous Ubuntu Packages repository for Feisty?
<johnt> dromer: then you should be ok but i am going to over install to be safe
<levon> xlib connection to :0.0 refused by server Xlib no proto spec kwrite cant connect to X serv :0.0
<dromer> johnt: what do you mean "over install" ?
<Magian> dromer: you can do it from within Konsole, or you could always just use Adept
<johnt> dromer: use a cd
<Contrast83> dromer: I upgraded from within KDE and haven't had any problems.
<levon> aww i know
<levon> bingo
<levon> :P
<Maxdamantus> Ah. Nice to have sound again..
<Maxdamantus> Though I did like Gentoo. :S
<flowingfire> seehoumaru: I have no idea how to kill the fish... Mine is still swimming all over my screen.
<Contrast83> levon: sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf, then Ctrl+W = "nv" (with quotes)
<levon> yep
<Contrast83> Sesshoumaru: Open KSysGuard, search for "fish" and umm... kill that process.
<levon> there is no nv its already nvidia
<Contrast83> Just guessing.
<Contrast83> levon: Then you're using the glx driver. ;-)
<levon> okay nice
<dromer> Magian Contrast83 : ok thnks, time to go then :) I waited so long before going to edgy on my desktop :P  hardly got used to it ;)
<levon> woot now whats next <---------------------scratches his head aww i wanted to see if i could translate the menus into cambodian for my father in law but now im not sure after this setup might mess things up
<Sesshoumaru> Contrast83: .. i was joking about that
<dromer> heuh: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<dromer> I'm not on feisty already am I? o.O
<dromer> that would be weird .. maybe I upgraded in my sleep ..
<Contrast83> Sesshoumaru: Ohh, heh... Sorry, I'm dense.
<Magian> dromer: what if you do aptitude dist-upgrade?
<dromer> Magian: that's what I did ..
<johnt> Dromer: What script did you use
<Magian> ???
<Contrast83> dromer: You already changed your sources.list?
<levon> onward my fellow linux users onward push the great walls of entrapment to the ground and see forth your own eyes the land, the land of freedom
<dromer> Contrast83: ah .. duh :P
<levon> lol i like that
<flowingfire> sesshoumaru: I actually can't install Wine correctly either.. I've tried symantic, apt-get, adept, and automatix... None of them can get it working right on my system.
<Magian> dromer: try Adept yet?
<flowingfire> Let me know if you have any leads
<Contrast83> dromer: Can never be too sure with some people on here. ;-)
<dromer> Contrast83: there was a nice console line for doing that :P
<dromer> Magian: no, not yet
<Magian> Give it a shot
<Sesshoumaru> flowingfire: its just weird cause it worked before..  i wonder if stuff is messing with it like beryl and such. i don't know..
<dromer> Magian: where is it ?
<levon> brb ps thank you contrast83 for your help
<flowingfire> sesshoumaru: Strange, because I had it working too.. And I installed beryl
<Contrast83> No problem
<dromer> Magian: ah, found it :)
<flowingfire> Sesshoumaru: I installed all sorts of other stuff too though.
<Magian> I am on my SLED10 work laptop, but I believe it is under System
<Magian> Good!
<levon> lol and you too johnt
<levon> thank you
<flowingfire> Sesshoumaru: My installations refuse to establish a virtual C drive permanently, and give shell erros... And I can't browse files.. You?
<johnt> levon: glad it is working :-))
<levon> so am i very happy
<levon> now to get mp3 working
<johnt> levon: I cant help with the cambodian though sorry
<levon> ill read this one
<levon> lol oh the cambodian i know how to do it
<Sesshoumaru> flowingfire: wine works but theres no shortcuts or anything. like its a old release
<dromer> Magian: manage repositories?
<levon> its just once i get it on im not sure if i can read it and get it back to english
<levon> lol
<flowingfire> sesshoumaru: hmm... You thought beryl might be screwing with it... Got any other leads?
<Sesshoumaru> flowingfire: and it doesn't open msi files
<johnt> Sesshoumaru: did you do wineconfig??
<rolando> hi
<Sesshoumaru> flowingfire: hm..
<rolando> what is the feisty package with the new wlan configuration tool?
<Magian> dromer: at the top...Full Upgrade
<Sesshoumaru> johnt: whats the command
<rolando> i think ive uninstalled it when removed kaffeine
<johnt> Sesshoumaru: I will go look back soon
<flowingfire> sesshoumaru: alt-F2, "winecfg"
<dromer> hmm, where did Magian go?
<dromer> Welcome to Ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn' << yay \o/
<dromer> hmm, have to remember to enable "third party entries" in my sources list ..
<Maxdamantus> Aw. Can't apt-get multiple apps at the same time?
<Maxdamantus> Portage > apt-get tbh
<johnt> Sesshoumaru: winecfg
<MuJ> of course you can
<dromer> Maxdamantus: you can apt as many as you want
<Maxdamantus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Maxdamantus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Alarm> seems like that
<Alarm> adept_manager maybe
<Alarm> or u dont use sudo
<dromer> Maxdamantus: use sudo
<Maxdamantus> ...
<Maxdamantus> If I wasn't using sudo, it would say "Are you root?"
<Alarm> i use kubuntu 7.04 , i got a simple problem i guess. every time i reboot , the settings for the refresh rate of the monitor change to 75hz and not to 85hz that i am setting it. i change that from the nvidia setting tool.
<Alarm> Maxdamantus,  should it ask you if u ate breakfast ?
<Maxdamantus> No, that's none of it's business.
<dromer> Maxdamantus: no it wouldn't say that always
<johnt> flowingfire: sorry I did not see you had answered sesshoumaru
<Maxdamantus> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Maxdamantus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mlv> hola
<Maxdamantus> :P
<Maxdamantus> Told ya so.
<dromer> Maxdamantus: have you even tried to use sudo ?
<Maxdamantus> Most apps do that.
<mlv> irc spanish?
<Tired_> How do I add stuff to my K menu?
<flowingfire> johnt: :) all good
<Maxdamantus> Dromer, saying it would say "Are you root?" is implying that I did.
<Alarm> Maxdamantus,  maybe you couldnt access cause u dont own the file. it could be someone elses file, and not urs, so you wouldnt have to be root but the owner of the file
<Maxdamantus> And yes, I did.
<Alarm> so why would it ask u if you are root ?
<Maxdamantus> Because I was showing what happened if I did it without sudo.
<Alarm> did u fix the problem yes or no ?
<dromer> Maxdamantus: ok, but, perhaps considering the first error: another proces is using it?
<Maxdamantus> That's when I tried with sudo.
<Maxdamantus> And yes, apt-get is installing something else atm.
<dettoaltrimenti_> maxdamantus- "dpkg --configure -a"
<dromer> yay, fetching upgrades at ~6000kb/s \o/
<Alarm> Maxdamantus, then u cannot use apt at this moment
<Tired_> Is there some kind opf functional equivalent of exploring the start menu in XP?  something I can use to rename, rearrange, and add new K menu entries...
<dromer> ok I'm lying, more like ~5000kb/s :P
<Maxdamantus> Thanks. That's the answer I was waiting for.
<levon> now that is done woot im on a roll
<Alarm> but u didnt ask it in that way :)
<Maxdamantus> I did actually.
<Maxdamantus> "Aw. Can't apt-get multiple apps at the same time?"
<flowingfire> Tired_: Right click on your menu bar
<dromer> Tired_: you want to manage you kmenu right? do right click > unlock panels > Menu editor
<Tired_> Sweet!
<dromer> :)
<dromer> way better than "exploring the start menu" of windows imho ;)
<Tired_> how about tray icons?  how do I make an app start up automatically when I log in to KDE?
<johnt> agree!!!!!
<Alarm> i got a simple problem i guess. every time i reboot , the settings for the refresh rate of the monitor change to 75hz and not to 85hz that i am setting it. i change that from the nvidia setting tool.  From the monitor display setting , i cant find 85hz to set it . on kubuntu 6.10 i remember i didnt have any problem with that.
<Tired_> <-- new user, just switching to kubuntu
<flowingfire> alarm: is 85hz in xorg.conf?
<dromer> < Maxdamantus> "Aw. Can't apt-get multiple apps at the same time?"  << sorry, I guess I didn't understand this in the first place, your right that apt can only handle 1 session at a time but you can install multiple apps in 1 session
<Alarm> yes
<dettoaltrimenti_> alarm- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<dromer> Tired_: good for you! :)
<Alarm> even if i save to xorg file from the nvidia tool it doesnt change anything. on the next reboot i am again on 75hz
<Tired_> still have lots to learn
<Tired_> :)
<dromer> Tired_: me too :)
<flowingfire> tired_: I'm new to this too. :)
<Alarm> and as i said from the monitor display setting i got 145hz , 95hz and then something with 60
* dromer wonders in feisty is gonna run smoother than edgy on this hardware
<levon> sweet i like that validating spash screen thats awsome
<flowingfire> alarm: I've had stuipd problems with the nvidia driver too...
<dromer> I really need a new mobo and proc soon, this hw is ancient :P
<Maxdamantus> How?
<Sesshoumaru> i had nvidia problems too.. but i fixed them
<Tired_> i just got new hardware to go with the kubuntu install...twas quite a nice upgrade
<Alarm> flowingfire,  the point is that on kubuntu 6.10 i didnt have that problem. i know its not such a difficult to solve problem. but as i newbie i dont know where to check. and why i got those silly refresh rates in the monitor siplay setting tool
<dromer> Maxdamantus: how to install more programs at the same time in apt?
<Maxdamantus> dromer, I bet my mobo is ancienter than yours.
<Tired_> not everyday you get to increase your processor with one that's six times faster
<Alarm> and i am 90% sure that i am using the same monitor as in kubuntu 6.10 (generic 1600x1200 76hz )
<dromer> Maxdamantus: haha, well, I'd like some better performance on my desktop, this is some amd1700 system
<dromer> Tired_: haha, true, the hw available today is insane :P
<Maxdamantus> My motherboard doesn't even have a site.
<johnt> dromer: apt-get install foo bar foobar barfoo
<dromer> johnt: ekcuse me?
<dromer> johnt: why do I need that?
<Maxdamantus> johnt, he was making a rhetorical question sort of to me.
<Maxdamantus> Wasn't asking how to.
<johnt> dromer: did you want to multi install with apt???
<johnt> sorry guys I need to pay more attention
<Maxdamantus> He was confirming that that was what I meant by my question. :P
<dromer> johnt: no, that was Maxdamantus
<Tired_> so, say I found this wicked cool program...lets call it "Yakuake" (since that's what it's called).  If I want it to run automatically every time I log in, how do I do that?
<dromer> so Maxdamantus, do it like johnt said :P
<Maxdamantus> Yea, too late now. I'll do it next time.
<levon> okay i have to restartbe back in a min
<Maxdamantus> First time I've used a debian system :P
<johnt> dromer: OK I am a bit too keen to help I guess
<levon> not that im that important lol
<Jucato> !autostart | Tired_
<ubotu> Tired_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<dromer> ok, so the Dist Upgrade tool is giving me some output: Which services should be restarted to make them use the new libraries?
<SubOne> is there a way to get a process to start outputing to a new console window i've opened?
<dromer> johnt: nothing wrong with that :)
<Tired_> thanks Jucato
* Tired_ pats ubotu on the head fondly.
<Jucato> :P
<Maxdamantus> Actually. My motherboard does have a site.. Kind of.
<Tired_> that Yakuake works really nicely with Beryl
<flowingfire> Isn't Ubotu sexy?
<Maxdamantus> Specs for the mb on hp's site. :d
<Tired_> I certainly think so.
<flowingfire> Oh yeah. :)
<Maxdamantus> flowingfire, I say it's the desktop environment that makes it look "sexy".
<Maxdamantus> Ubuntu is the kernel, and has a modified KDE.
<flowingfire> LOL Maxdamantus
<Tired_> lol, but ubotu is the IRC bot  :)
<dromer> hehe
<Maxdamantus> Oh, nvm.
<flowingfire> I made my KDE look like Windows XP.  You can all kill me now.
<Maxdamantus> Thought you misspelled ubuntu.
* dromer kills flowingfire 
* Jucato murders flowingfire
* Maxdamantus kills flowingfire
<dromer> flowingfire: do you at least use beryl? :P
<Tired_> I did the same...sorta made me feel better while I transition
* flowingfire makes spitting noises and falls over
<flowingfire> yes, I use beryl
<dromer> ok, than it's ok ;)
<aziz> hey ppl, my system locked up yesterday when I wanted to shut it down. I killed it by holding the power button for five seconds. today I booted again and fsck checked the file system. it really had to fix a lot of blocks and nodes, but now KDE seems to be broken...
<dromer> flowingfire: can you give a screenshot? :)
<aziz> do you think I can reinstall KDE with apt-get somehow?
<Maxdamantus> apt-get install kde
<Maxdamantus> I suppose.
<aziz> should i remove it first?
<flowingfire> dromer: Yeah, but I'll have to exit gnome first...
<flowingfire> brb....
<Maxdamantus> Ask an expert. I don't know how apt-get fully works yet.
<dromer> flowingfire: why are you in gnome then?
<dromer> aziz: I'm sorry I can't help, but it sounds like you really need some expert knowledge on this yes, perhaps ask in #kde ?
<dromer> ok, two hours till upgrade is ready ...
<aziz> hm, but it's somehow also a generic question
<aziz> general
<aziz> because it also killed some files from Opera
<dromer> aziz: yes I understand
<dromer> good luck anyway !
<aziz> do you think I can safely remove KDE, boot into a shell then install KDE again?
<dromer> aziz: I wouldn't do anything uncertain without an expert backing it up ;)
<dromer> so don't try to make assumptions and fool around ;)
<dromer> you might break it even more ;)
<dromer> at least that's my opinion :P
<thau> hey folks, im considering changing to kubuntu. can you give some of the best parts of kubuntu over ubuntu? :)
<aziz> hm, ok I'll see if someone in #kde can answer my question. thanks anyway
<Tired_> uh, KDE?
<thau> kde over gnome that is :P
<thau> just want to know whats better with kde, since im not very familiar with it.
<tmske> thau, do you use ubuntu now? you can always install kde in ubuntu and test it
<Malph> personally the only reason i prefure kde is amarok
<Tired_> i think kio is nifty stuff
<thau> tmske: true, was planning on doing a fresh install anyway tho. last time i tried kde was ages ago on gentoo
<johnt> thau: my opinion for what it is worth is that kde has a LOT more config options than gnome all though I actually prefer gnome
<dettoaltrimenti_> aziz- why do you want to reinstall KDE?
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: because it's half broken
<levon> aright i have a couple more questions does kubuntu have any icon theme packages to download something scifi like out there
<tmske> then just try kde again and then you can see for yourself
<aziz> the taskbar only has the opera icon for example
<aziz> and all kubuntu theme settings are lost
<flowingfire> how do u save as a jpeg in gimp?
<dettoaltrimenti_> aziz- you can do sudo apt-get check, then sudo apt-get -f to try and fix it
<Tired_> odd...is kcontrol on the K menu anywhere?
<thau> johnt: customize the panel and such?
<Maxdamantus> aziz, maybe your ~/.kde perms are wrong.
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: i'll try that
<flaccid> flowingfire: save it as whatever.jpg
<flowingfire> k
<aziz> Maxdamantus: yeah I remember fsck had to fix a few things in that dir
<johnt> thau: yes anyting gnome will do kde seems to do a bit more of
<thau> johnt: sounds like a big plus to me :P
<Maxdamantus> Try setting it to 600 under your user.
<Maxdamantus> Though if they were the wrong perms, it should give you a permission error.
<Tired_> hmm.  I need an opinion.  what's the most convenient way to keep mounting and unmounting your data cd's and dvd's?
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: apt-get -f doesn't do anything
<johnt> thau: some people like it I found the endless config options a bit overwhelming when I was new to Linux
<Tired_> i've been mounting them with K3b and unmounting with Kwikdisk, but that's not elegant\
<Maxdamantus> Tired_, doesn't ubuntu automount and autounmount to /media?
<flaccid> Tired_: by putting them in the drive?
<thau> johnt: true, might get confusing heh
<dettoaltrimenti_> aziz- were there any broken packages when you did sudo apt-get check?
<Tired_> flaccid -> that doesn't automount me
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: no
<Maxdamantus> Tired_, try lubricant.
<flaccid> hald should automount by default. if it doesn't kubuntu has failed.
<flaccid> hald is responsible for this
<dettoaltrimenti_> aziz- ok, if you still think it's broken, you can restart and log into the terminal and sudo apt-get remove then reinstall it fine
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: i think apt can't recognize damages to single files
<johnt> Thau; yes but you may like it every one is different
<flowingfire> Ok-- this one is for dromer and all you who want to puke over Kubuntu made to look like Windows XP.  http://flowingfire.googlepages.com/kubuntuXP.jpg
<thau> johnt: well ill try it out at least thanks for the info ^^
<aziz> dettoaltrimenti_: ok, I have no other option...
<Tired_> !automount
<dromer> < Malph> personally the only reason i prefure kde is amarok << \o/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tired_> i can't seem to make Amarok 'see' my music collection...it's on a Samba drive
<flaccid> Tired_: try #amarok
<Tired_> i can load songs individually, but not the collection
<flaccid> yeah
<Tired_> oh, i'm not too worried about it
<flaccid> i would be, i've had it before myself
<Tired_> my nice speakers are still on my XP box
<levon> oh very nice i found a theme slick icons
<flaccid> dang
<dromer> protty cool flowingfire, though personally I hate the blue's of xp :P I always went back to a custom 98 look :P
<levon> im using koramic
<levon> i think thats right lol
<flowingfire> thx dromer . :-D
<Tired_> can I use 'dd' to copy my whole hard drive to another drive?  like to migrate to a different physical boot drive, taking out the one that's in here now?
<Tired_> or will I still need to use Ghost from DOS?
<levon> how do would i go about enabling transparency for the k menu bar and shrink it down width wise a bit
<tmske> Does someone know if there exists a standalone app like the window you have in IDEs that shows all the files of a project and all the classes, methods and attributes
<Tired_> ooh, never thought of that
<Maxdamantus> Is kubuntu pronounced as the k being separate, or all as one word?
<Tired_> I always say KOO-bun-TOO
<dromer> me too :P
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<Tired_> but I suppose it could be K-Ubuntu
<thau> sounds wierd tho :P
<Maxdamantus> I've always thought of it as K-Ubuntu
<Tired_> fits with K-everything-else
<Maxdamantus> K-Write
<Tired_> yeah
<Maxdamantus> Almost all KDE based apps.
<Tired_> i guess whichever one you think sounds better
<Tired_> lol
<Maxdamantus> K-Ubuntu would be easier to distinguish from kubuntu during a conversation.
<Tired_> well, usually if I bring up Linux at all during most conversations, the person I'm talking to tends to zone out.
<flowingfire> I vote for Koo-bunt-ooh
<flowingfire> Tired: Hey, I've experienced that too!  That must mean we're geeks!
<Tired_> Probably  ;)
<johnt> *accepts Koo-bun_too
<Maxdamantus> There are a few at my school who care.
<Tired_> most of my friends see computers as a tool rather than a lifestyle
<dromer> flowingfire: no, we're just openminded ;)
<flowingfire> dromer, lol
<Maxdamantus> I see it as a tool.
<dromer> Tired_: wel, they are tools ;) but your friends are too then :P
<flowingfire> heh heh heh.. I can't wait for one of my friends to come over to check their email, and be like "Where the he$$ is Internet Explorer?"
<dromer> -o
<Tired_> i see them as both
<Maxdamantus> Only one of my friends use Internet Explorer.
<Tired_> lol, I have IE under Wine just for that reason  :p
<flowingfire> lol.  I can't even get wine to work.
<Maxdamantus> I'm gonna try after this apt-get
<Maxdamantus> Used to use it for Flash 8 on Gentoo.
<Maxdamantus> Only Windows program I use.
<Tired_> i gotta say, apt is sure nicer now than it was in 2004
<Maxdamantus> Portage > apt
<Tired_> it actally works most of the time now
<Tired_> portage is nice, too...i wish I could use it with kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> Same.
<flowingfire> yeah...
<flowingfire> Maxdamantus, I'm surprised that Adobe doesn't do more for the linux community.
<johnt> Apt has not failed me yet unless I do some thing wrong
<Maxdamantus> When Linux is more common, they probably will.
<Malph> flowingfire: they just released part of their flex framwork under the mozilla license
<Maxdamantus> It is getting ever more popular over Microsoft.
<Maxdamantus> And Mac.
<flowingfire> Malph, really?
<Tired_> it has to be worth enough money for them to bother.
<Malph> really let me find a link for ya
<flowingfire> I guess the letter I sent them telling them they were helping microsoft increase their market share was uncalled for then
<flowingfire> Of course, I was pretty pissed that I couldn't get flash working under x64.
<Tired_> i really think this year is going to see a lot more linux acceptance in the mainstream...i've had more people ask me about it this year than the last two years combined.
<Malph> flowingfire: http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/200704/042607Flex.html
<flowingfire> thanks malph.. I'll take a look
<flowingfire> Tired: Why do u think that is?
<Tired_> not sure.
<Tired_> just seems to have reached the critical mass of visibility, maybe
<flowingfire> perhaps.
<Malph> well it sure isn't because some kids want to paint tux on the side of an f1 racer
<Tired_> people I didn't think who knew what an OS was (like my mom) have asked me about linux, so it's gotta be something
<Maxdamantus> My Mum doesn't understand what an OS does.
<Tired_> they heard it's safer, more secure, or works with less hardware than windows, and they wanna know more
<flowingfire> I think I've explained the concepts of phishing to my mom adequately... lol
<johnt> fyi there is a horrible javascript that affects firefox with systemdoctor malware it can be prevented by using adblock and doing *adbrite.com/*
<Malph> I think it's because vista reminds the American people too much of the way we are starting to be treated by the American gov't
<Tired_> I beamed with pride when my Mom told me that there was this window popping up, asking her if she'd install Windows Genuine Advantage, and she wanted to know how to tell it to piss off forever.  :)
<flowingfire> Malph: Woah... I didn't even think of that.  But that's so freaking true... Of course, the rest of the world applies?
<flowingfire> Tired: She wanted to piss off WGA? LOL!
<Maxdamantus> Hmm? I'm in the rest of the world.
<Maxdamantus> I believe the rest of the world has realised what the US Government is like when George was elected.
<flowingfire> Well, I'm in Minnesota, so who am I to talk?
<flowingfire> lol
<Maxdamantus> New Zealand here.
<Malph> I apologize on behalf of my country for acting like a drunk jackass
<flowingfire> I have written my senators, and congresspeople, and all sorts of things.
<flowingfire> I met with my state legislator...
<flowingfire> Did it help?
<flowingfire> No.
<levon> nice im good now not hard at all everything is transparent i have new icons music works nvidia works and a HUGE thank you to the channel
<johnt> I am in New zealand too
<Malph> flowingfire: I'm just glad you guys didn't elect jonothan sharky to governer
<Tired_> gj levon  :)
<Maxdamantus> :)
<flowingfire> Hmmm....
<flowingfire> The satanist?
<Malph> yes him
<flowingfire> hahhahaha
<Malph> did you know he moved to new jersey and is running for president
<levon> and im feeling your name Tired so im off to bed see everyone later and maybe ill be able to start helping :P
* Tired_ votes we fire the US government and have the entire US governed and ran by the Ubuntu project.
<Malph> lol
<flowingfire> Malph, you're freaking kidding me right?
<Tired_> then we can fork it  ;)
<Malph> theimpalerforpresident.gov
<flowingfire> I'm seriosly ready to ask Europe and South America for intervention.
<flowingfire> I'll write all their governments. lol
<flowingfire> mine hasn't been listening to me for six years
<Tired_> ... is there a way to show the day or the week in the clock in the panel?
<flowingfire> Unknown host www.theimpalerforpresident.gov
<Malph> lol no if we have intervention we do it the way we did when we were colonies. no offense meant to any british.  but if our fore father saw how we have let our gov't act they would have hung their heads in shame
<Tired_> I always forget what day it is...
<Tired_> (today's Friday, right?)
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<flowingfire> I met with my state rep last week, and when I brought up gay rights he went totally ballistic-bigot.
<Maxdamantus> -Tired_- TIME Fri Apr 27 03:44:36 2007
<johnt> Maxdamantus: Where in NZ are you??
<Maxdamantus> Wellington
<johnt> I am in Hamilton
<Malph> http://www.theimpalerforpresident2008.us/
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<Tired_> if I could scrunch up the time and put a line between it and the numberic date with the day of the week, that'd be awesome...can it be done?
<Malph> there is the right link flowingfire
<flowingfire> k
<Malph> that site is great for a good laugh
<flowingfire> No kidding.. And the design is so 1994
<Maxdamantus> Finally, downloaded GNOME.
<Malph> if you want to really really laugh hard o to his about page
<Maxdamantus> NZ server is probably slower than downloading from somewhere in US.
<Maxdamantus> Fetched 174MB in 1h12m39s (39.9kB/s)
<flowingfire> hmm...
<Malph> it's all in the first image and the background music
<Tired_> sweet!  digital clock has that, just the way I was thinking!
<Tired_> lol, I love Kubuntu...not much else gewts me that excited about making it display a word.
<flowingfire> heh... We certainly don't want people acting like KGB agents Malph... gawd!
<mlv> espanish chat?
<flowingfire> I'm going to move to jersey and vote for the guy... j/k
<Malph> oh and someplace on his sight he reffers to God as his "*mortal* enemy"
<flowingfire> I love how he calls muslims bitches
<flowingfire> that's so racist
<Tired_> so, is there a media player in the repos with a decent 10 foot interface?
<Malph> omg I couldn't stop laughing after I read that
<johnt> mlv: I think there are some espanol channels do a search
<Tired_> ...other than mythtv-frontend, of course
<Malph> it is honestly like walking in on a donkey show youdon't want to watch but through all the repulsion you just can't look away
<Tired_> i think getting my remote working will be the task of the day
* Tired_ wonders if he should ask what a donkey show is.
<flowingfire> hahaha.... He founded the "Vampires, Witches, and Pagans" party
<Malph> I think he is the only memeber too
<Malph> member
<flowingfire> Heck, I'll join... but I'll probably be rejected, because I'm getting my Master in Divinity
<Malph> have you gotten to the part where he starts talking about his own vampire militia he is going to call his death dealers?
<flowingfire> just a sec... lemmie go back
<hairy918> yo, all
<hairy918> anybody have preferences for authentication servers?
<Maxdamantus> oidentd is the best I believe.
<hairy918> I've been using nis, but I'm rebuilding the server, what's better? For linux and 'doze...
<hairy918> oidentd? Lemme look
<cinex> hi
<flowingfire> Wow... Y' know?  All you have to do is something crazy like this to get press attention, and then a speaking tour... and then lots of $$$ for it.
<flowingfire> well... it's been a blast.... I think I also need to succumb to the username of one sleepy user.
<Tired_> ya know wat?  it's 4 o'clock in the morning.  why am I messing with kubuntu porefs and not sleeping?
<Malph> I think he is only running for ofice because you can pay yourself out of your campaign money
<Malph> because if you got sleep you wouldn't be Tired_
<Tired_> lol, yes I would  ;)
<flowingfire> lol.. gnite everybody!  gnite malph!  gnite tired, gnite max, and johnt and dromer
<dromer> later flowingfire :)
<Tired_> but I think I'm going to rip myself away, put on some Transformers, and see if I can sleep till the sun comes up at least
<Malph> gnight Tired_  gnight flowingfire
<dromer> hmmm, I got an error during upgrade (edgy->feisty) Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb' subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 134
<Malph> 6 am I'm going to clock out head home and get my wife ready for work. I'll be back in about 30
<dromer> The upgrade has aborted
<nilz> err um does anyone know how to enable pop-up windows in konqueror?
<dromer> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<lettuce_> I have 3 partitions on my computer. One is kubuntu, one is windows, and the other is just blank and I use it for storage of important files so I can format partitions without having to back shit up. I want to know what format I should use for the 3rd partition so that I can view, change, edit, and w/e with the partition from both windows and Kubuntu without having to install a special package for kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> FAT32
<jussi01> No, I would say ext 3
<lettuce_> ok
<Maxdamantus> Windows can't read ext3
<lettuce_> do you for sure that kubunut can read fat32?
<lettuce_> *kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> Yes, I have a FAT32 partition right now.
<jussi01> then use http://www.fs-driver.org/ for reading from windows
<Maxdamantus> Linux works fine with FAT32
<jussi01> Ext3 is IMHO the best way
<jussi01> fat32 cannot take bigger than 4gb files...
<lettuce_> I already tried that ntfs stuff, and I'd rather just be able to use the partition with as many OSs as possible
<lettuce_> oh
<Maxdamantus> FAT32 is readable by all OSs.
<Maxdamantus> Pretty much.
<Maxdamantus> All official OS.
<Maxdamantus> It's a standard format.
<lettuce_> well My partition is 300GB, SO i guess that won't work
<Maxdamantus> If you want to use it on Windows 95, you'd need a FAT16 though, as far as I know.
<dromer> hmz, so my upgrade failed horribly :S
<jussi01> lettuce_: fat32 can be bigger than 4gb, but you cant have 1 file bigger than 4gb
<Maxdamantus> lettuce_, what he means is, it can't store files over 4gb
<_dennis_> hello nerds
<dromer> hallo _dennis_
<lettuce_> well I got tons of files over 4gb :(
<jussi01> !attitude | _dennis_
<ubotu> _dennis_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lettuce_> so would ext3 work?
<jussi01> _dennis_: we arent all nerds :P
<jussi01> lettuce_: yes, with the windows driver
<lettuce_> ya, some of us are geeks
<lettuce_> dammit, it there any format that won't need a driver!?
<lettuce_> other than fat32
<dromer> can someone help me with my distupgrade? I just filed a bugreport on the issue, the upgrade got stuck at 54%  what should I do best now?
<gemidjy> what would you ask stallman if you had opportunity to talk to ?
<dromer> lettuce_: all formats need drivers you silly :P
<dromer> gemidjy: why do you want linux to be called GNU/linux? :P
<jussi01> lettuce_: use ext3 - the driver for windows is all gui, my 10 year old brother can do it...
<lettuce_> ok, well then I'll just have to get those ntfs drivers
<lettuce_> ooohhh wait i though you meant the drivers would be for linux
<Maxdamantus> lettuce_, don't use ntfs on Linux.
<dromer> still all very much beta ;)
<lettuce_> i didn't want to use ntfs for linux
<jussi01> lettuce_: ext3 all the way
<lettuce_> ya exactly
<_dennis_> sry guys someone else went on my pc :
<lettuce_> ok then, I have some formatting to do. See ya
<jussi01> lettuce_: let us know how you go :D
<gemidjy> dromer: he already had answered me that
<gemidjy> I am working on a survey for IT pro's so I need your help
<gemidjy> and suggestions
<pieman> Can anyone tell me how to make a system beep from the command line?
<Maxdamantus> Actually, I have had files over 4gb on FAT32.. Lemme find a screenshot.
<dromer> gemidjy: haha ok, what kind of survey, and in what way could I help?
<gemidjy> dromer: well, suggestions for questions you want to know answers to from famous it pros
<dromer> gemidjy: kay, sorry, I don't have any serious questions atm, maybe later ;)
<gemidjy> ok
<dromer> so, anyone on my upgrade issue? :(
<jussi01> Maxdamantus: The maximum possible size for a file on a FAT32 volume is 4 GiB minus 1 Byte (2321 bytes)
<dromer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/110516
<Maxdamantus> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b214/Maxdamantus/StuffedFS.png?t=1165567422
<Maxdamantus> Glitch that happened on my PSP a while back.
<Calilasseia> OK ... 'I've just tried installing Feisty ... and it hangs ....
<jussi01> Maxdamantus: that doesnt tell anything, since its a folder which could have any number of files in it...
<thau> hello, could anyone tell my why my master volume doesnt affect volume at all? :P
<Maxdamantus> I thought it had a 4gb file in it.
<Maxdamantus> Weird anyway, since the drive is 2gb.
<Calilasseia> How do I persuade this instalation CD to work?
<Maxdamantus> And has about 360gb of files on it.
<jussi01> Maxdamantus: yeah, looks weird...
<thau> i turn volume down to 0% and its still playing music O_O
<jussi01> thau: you need to right click on your volume control, select master channel, then select pcm
<hsystem-x> thau: open the mixer and turn PCM down.
<thau> ah cheers :D
<Calilasseia> So can anyone tell me how to persuade this installation CD to work?
<thau> it was set to pc speaker :P
<Calilasseia> I checked the built in help and it said something about booting in expert mode, but didn't give any command line parameters for doing so ....
<Maxdamantus> Calilasseia, what does it hang on?
<Calilasseia> That's just it, I don't KNOW what it hangs on because the screen just goes jet black ....
<Calilasseia> The little blue bar moves from side to side for a while, then DUH, hang ....
<Calilasseia> I don't get any text messages telling me what's happening ....
<Maxdamantus> Oh, you can't actually get into it.
<Calilasseia> Nope :(
<Maxdamantus> Not sure if Kubuntu has verbose mode. Havn't tried yet.
<Maxdamantus> But it's usually F2 at boot.
<Maxdamantus> And it tells you everything that's happening.
<thau> amarok also uses gstreamer for decoding? everytime i start playing a mp3 it asks if i want to install mp3 support, i click yes and it freezes :P so i guess ill do it manually
<Calilasseia> the built in help also said something about parameters for special machines - for example "noapic" and "nolapic" but I can't figure out a way to tell the text mode boot loader to accept these parameters ....
<Maxdamantus> You need to boot the kernel like that from GRUB.
<Maxdamantus> The LiveCD probably has command line in GRUB, didn't check though.
<hsystem-x> thau: install automatix2 and then in automatix select AUD:-DVD and MUltimedia Codecs, and select start.
<hsystem-x> That should install the necessary codecs
<Maxdamantus> Or try selecting the normal option, and pressing "e", should take you to edit mode if it's configured like that.
<Calilasseia> Well this installation CD is supposed to have a live boot facility, but if I live boot, I don't get the ability to specifiy booting parameters ....
<thau> hsystem-x: thanks :)
<jussi01> !automatix | hsystem-x thau
<ubotu> hsystem-x thau: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dromer> arg, ok, so I wanted to try the upgrade again (it hanged at 54% with some error, made a bugreport already) but now apperantly adpet is still running somewhere, can someone tell me how I can close it?
<Maxdamantus> Then add args to the end of it.
<thau> eh that sounded bad :P
<jussi01> thau: dont use automatix
<Maxdamantus> dromer, "killall -9 apt-get"?
<jussi01> !restricted | thau
<ubotu> thau: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maxdamantus> Or whatever the process name is.
<thau> okay thanks :)
<jussi01> thau: np's
<Calilasseia> I am beginning to wonder why I'm persevering with this ... hoary died with an X system failure and trashed the ability of Windows to boot into the bargain, breezy needed me to tinker with reconfiguring xorg manually, Dapper has just died with an inability to log in, and now Feisty won't even install ...
<Maxdamantus> :S
<Maxdamantus> Yea, the installation didn't seem so user friendly.
<jussi01> Calilasseia: Thats sad, I have had no problems since installing dapper, edgy and feisty...
<Calilasseia> Oh it looks pretty ... then it just goes black and hangs ...
<Maxdamantus> I deleted all my valuable PHP scripts, and other non-retrievable files because it wouldn't detect my hdd correctly.
<Maxdamantus> So backed up everything (so I thought), and wiped it.
<dromer> Maxdamantus: it's adept, not apt-get
<Maxdamantus> Well kill the process.
<dromer> I don't know the name
<dromer> and can't find it in top
<Calilasseia> What makes this all SO ludicrous is that I've just been able to check (very briefly) the partition information ... Dapper died saying X server couldn't write to /tmp, and furthermore told me there was no space on the root, but the partition info says there's 15 gigs in that partition and 1% is actually used ....
<Maxdamantus> Ctrl + Escape
<Maxdamantus> Default shortcut to process list.
<dromer> not here
<DarkED> how can i use my TV as a secondary monitor in KDE?
<dromer> Ctrl + Escape opens the kmenu for me Maxdamantus
<thau> i just grabbed the ubuntu restricted extras, seemed to include most stuff
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<boyee> SDL.h: No such file or directory
<Calilasseia> So how the hell can there be no space on the root of only 1% of 15 gigs is actually used?
<boyee> What package should I install?
<boyee> help
<dromer> boyee: what is the problem?
<Maxdamantus> Needs SDL.
<dromer> damnit, I can't find the name of the proces anywhere :S
<boyee> SDL.h: No such file or directory
<dromer> I just want to finish my upgrade :(
<Maxdamantus> sudo apt-get install sdl
<Magian> dromer: what's up?
<Maxdamantus> I'd presume.
<Maxdamantus> Nvm.
<boyee> No,no package named sdl.
<Maxdamantus> Just download it from the site.
<Malph> yes my script is finally done
<dromer> Magian: I did the upgrade with Adept, and I go an error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/110516
<jussi01> boyee: apt-cache search SDL
<Maxdamantus> http://www.libsdl.org/
<dromer> Magian: then it just hanged at 54%, I stopped the upgrade, and now I can't do it again ..
<dromer> Magian: .. or continue
<Magian> dromer: shit...never heard of that
<dromer> :(
<dromer> an now I don't know what to do
<Magian> dromer: suggest you download feisty cd and just start from scratch...
<archer> zzz
<dromer> nooooooooooooooooo
<archer> question
<dromer> Magian: that is totally unacceptable, I will lose SO much data :(
<Magian> Do you have so much that you can't?
<dromer> yes
<Magian> dromer: what will you lose?
<Calilasseia> I downloaded the Feisty CD earlier today and tried to install ... it just died ...
<vladakk> has anybody installed knoda0.8.2 on feisty ?
<dromer> I have lots of self-compiled programs that I really can't scrape all back together from other places
<Calilasseia> Sorry Maglan that idea is a non starter as far as I'm concerned ...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dromer> Magian: however my /home is on another partition so I will still have most of my settings, but this would totally suck :(
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot]  by LjL
<Calilasseia> And as far as I can gather there's NO information ANYWHERE telling me how to get the damn thing to install ....
<archer> anyone:  i think xgl may have put fglrx on restricted modules, how do i undo that?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Calilasseia> So I've wasted 40 minutes downloading, and 20 minutes burning, and another 30 minutes trying to install  and wading through a help system that's incomplete and therefore no bloody help at all ....
<Magian> Calilasseia: Sorry, but why do you say that?
<Calilasseia> Because as I said earlier, I tried installing from scratch and it just hangs ... scren goes jet black, NO messages at all telling me where it's stalled or why ....
<Calilasseia> And I can't get the text mode boot loader to accept ANY of the parameters listed in the help system no matter what I type in ,....
<Magian> Calilasseia: I was speaking to dromer, not you
<Calilasseia> Eh?
<dromer> Magian: because, I can't lose all this data :(
<dromer> Calilasseia: wrong hilite I guess
<archer> Where is the directory for restricted modules?
<dromer> Magian: ok, now shower, bbl
<thau> installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, got gstreamer mp3 stuff and all, amarok still refuses to cooperate :/ hmm
<Maxdamantus> Wow! My portable HDD actually powered up from the front USB ports.
<eljefe> archer: its a repository in /etc/apt/sources.list or you can edit/enable/disable in Adept
<archer> eljefe: thank you
<eljefe> thau: Amarok didn't ask if you want it to install mp3 suppoort?
<eljefe> :)
<thau> eljefe: yes it did, and i clicked yes and it crashed :P
<thau> everytime
<Calilasseia> So how do I get the tetxt mode boot loader to accept the parameters listed in the help system? Only when I try typing in those parameters I get the same message over and over again - "cannot find kernel"
<egarim> anyone could explain me the meaning of "okie dookie" ?
<Calilasseia> The ONLY thing the text mode boot loader seems to accept is hitting return and going through the default install ....
<hsystem-x> means : ok
<egarim> hsystem-x: thx
<thau> eljefe: you dont happen to know a soloution?
<Calilasseia> And of course the default install dies a painful death ....
<eljefe> you've installed all mp3 items that look useful in Adept?
<thau> yep :/
<thau> maybe i should look again
<hsystem-x> thau, im talking to you in a private window, do you have private msg blocked?
<eljefe> try these gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<thau> hsystem-x: nah i cant answer cause im not registered heh
<Magian> dromer: try this - sudo apt-get -f install
<hsystem-x> try that, especiallylibxine-extracodecs , thas for amarok.
<hsystem-x> that's*
<vladakk> knoda0.8.2 depends on libhk-kdeclasses7 but on feisty libhk-kdeclasses8 is installed
<vladakk> is this wrong packaging ?
<jussi01> thau: there are a huge list on that restricted page - it says edgy but works in feisty, just copy paste that huge command..
<jussi01> vladakk: maybe...
<thau> oh ok thanks folks ^^
<eljefe> thau that was from the first link on the google result for 'amarok mp3' did you try google at all?
<Jucato> (Kubuntu only needs libxine-extracodecs (or libxine1-ffmpeg in Feisty) and w32codecs. no need for gstreamer)
<jussi01> vladakk: have you searched for a bug?
<vladakk> it installs with no errors with apt-get
<archer> eljefe: isnt the /etc/apt/sources.list a list of the repositories, not modules?
<vladakk> we didnt find no bug
<jussi01> vladakk: did you download the source? or where did you get that error?
<DarkED> kubuntu won't mount my external HDD... it mounted it fine in 6.10, but it won't in 7.04
<eljefe> yes  sorry i misunderstood you i guess.  restricted-codecs are in the universe i think, so you'd have to enable that.  or ad in the medibuntu repositories
<vladakk> binary installation didnt get any errors, altought dependency is not satisfied
<jussi01> vladakk: file a bug
<vladakk> jussi01: bug for apt-get or for knoda ? or both ...
<dromer> Magian: I can't do that, some proces is still using dpkg, but I don't know the name so I can't close it :S
<dromer> ah .. hmm I could resume dpkg .. and I believe it's now running the upgrade again ..
<Magian> dromer: see if adept is still running
<dromer> $ sudo killall dpkg  $ sudo apt-get -f install
<Magian> dromer: goo...hope it works
<dromer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dromer> and now it's running again ..
<DarkED> woah i have a major problem
<boyee> Hi,all.
<dromer> Magian: yeah, hopefully the upgrade will continue now!
<DarkED> i set up dual display with my TV
<DarkED> now, my main monitor is in 640x480 res
<DarkED> i can barely read text
<dromer> DarkED: pastebin your xorg.conf
<boyee> I have install the scim,But the skype I cann't use for ever because a memory error!!!
<DarkED> i tried getting into system settings but it crashes when i go into display
<DarkED> dromer: ok
<dromer> DarkED: then someone can see what the current settings are and what might resolve it :)
<thau> sweet it worked with libxine1-ffmpeg, thanks guys
* Jucato notes that, only on Feisty, libxine-extracodecs just installs libxine1-ffmpeg, so libxine-extracodecs is a bit redundant...
<archer> can anyone tell me where the linux-restricted-modules are
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<lettuce_> How do I format a partition from kubuntu?
<hsystem-x> universe :)?
<jussi01> vladakk: knoda
<eljefe> archer have you looked in Adept for the word 'restricted' ?
<vladakk> tnx all
<hsystem-x> ubuntu irc channel 1160 kubuntu 387 ...
<BluesKaj> archer:  if you have universe multiverse debs enabled in your sources list , then adept synaptic or even the cmnd like will make the restricted modules available.
<BluesKaj> command line
<Maxdamantus> How does one install Flash for use with Firefox?
<archer> BluesKaj:  I tried installing XGL and Beryl onto Kubuntu, and while doing that it put the fglrx drivers on the restricted modules
<eljefe> Maxdamantus: try visiting youtube and it might ask to install it automatically; otherwise enable repositories in Adept and search there
<archer> so im lookin through the adept now
<BluesKaj> Maxdamantus: best thing is to go to youtube and do auto install plugin thing there
<archer> Why the hell did I buy a Gateway damnit
<Maxdamantus> I think installing gnome kind of messed up how apt-get reacts to installs actually.
<DarkED> ok, i tried to pastebin it
<DarkED> i get a php error =/
<Maxdamantus> Seems to try installing everything for GNOME.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: flashplugin-nonfree package. you can install it from Adept
<Maxdamantus> Just gives errors.
<Maxdamantus> About GNOME related things.
<BluesKaj> archer the fglrx proprietary driver is restricted when the open source driver for beryl is installed
<Maxdamantus> Is there some place where it records what to install as?
<BluesKaj> archer: dunno why, but for some reason ATI has seen fit to set it up so.
<archer> Blueskaj and eljefe: I got it, thank you,  XGL and Beryl is a mistake for me haha
<Trubadurix> hiho when i start my kubuntu 7.04 up it says: *Starting Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon: avahi-daemon   Timeout reached while wating for return value    Could not receive return value from daemon process [fail]     | and then this come: *Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd       | and then nothing more happen it just stand there and only thing i can do is reboot. what can the problem be?
<BluesKaj> archer: if you want direct rendering to run apps like google earth , check this site out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<archer> Blueskaj: very nice, i just wanted to test xgl out tho hehe it looks funky
<Magian> dromer: how is it going?
<allee> anyone else with a MacBookPro + Kubuntu?  My fans are running full speed with almost zero workload :(
<archer> the fglrx drivers work, i just want to get them back lol
<dromer> Magian: still running
<archer> Blueskaj: and that wont work, im running ATI 200M hehe
<Trubadurix> any can help me?
<archer> oh wait
<archer> oops
<allee> Trubadurix: never ask is you can ask.  tell us what you're looking for
<Trubadurix> i told longer up
<Trubadurix> <14:20>
<eljefe> Trubadurix: whats up?
<Trubadurix> hiho when i start my ubuntu 7.04 up it says: *Starting Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon: avahi-daemon   Timeout reached while wating for return value    Could not receive return value from daemon process [fail]     | and then this come: *Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd       | and then nothing more happen it just stand there and only thing i can do is reboot. what can the problem be?
<archer> That's why I use 6.06 Dapper Drake (hehe)
<Trubadurix> maby i should use 6.10 there was no problem there
<eljefe> Trubadurix: no idea, sounds like either you have some general issues with services, or just so happens that CUPS and Avahi both want to fail at the same time...
<eljefe> sorry i don't kn ow
<archer> I'm not sure either, can you disable that on startup?
<archer> (doh)
<eljefe> does anyone know of a package that allows a single computer to have multiple keybd/mice/videocards installed for multiuser?  i've seen it but cannot think of its name...
<Alarm> is there any website with the "whats new in kubuntu 7.04? )
<Trubadurix> cups dont fail it just stan still and nothing happens
<boyee> I have install the scim,But the skype I cann't use for ever because a memory error!!!
<allee> Trubadurix: is this an edgy->feisty update or a fresh install?
<boyee> help,,,,
<fssssssssssh> what is the command to see the "eth0 up ; eth1 blablalba" list thingy ?
<Trubadurix> fresh downloaded kubuntu 7.04
<archer> fsssssssssh: isnt it ifconfig eth0 up
<jussi01> Trubadurix: sounds like you have a dodgy disk...
<fssssssssssh> ifonfig, thanks :)
<archer> =] 
<eljefe> fssssssssssh: ifconfig will list them
<Trubadurix> dodgy = ??
<archer> dodgy = bad i assume
<jussi01> yes...:D
<eljefe> lol
<allee> Trubadurix: are you connected to internet when this happens
<Trubadurix> i had try normal ubuntu 7.04 too it have same problems
<Trubadurix> ehm i have wireless there had some problems too but i have fix some i think
<DarkED> how do i make my monitor run at 85hz like it was before i borked everything?
<allee> Trubadurix: no wonder, avahi and cups are not dependent on the Desktop environment
<DarkED> KDE only wants to let me run it at 55hz
<Trubadurix> but i can come in in single mode or something can i disable cupsd then?
<Trubadurix> if*
<allee> Trubadurix: best way to track is down IMHO.  Disable the start of avahi and cups.   Then when booted.  Try to start them by hand and check the logs
<allee> Trubadurix: fwiw:  is  interface lo   configured?   run: ifconfig lo
<allee> Trubadurix: you see the 127.0.0.1 IP address of lo
<DarkED> hmm, this is odd
<Trubadurix> ? i use wlan0
<Maxdamantus> Uhh.. My system kind of turned into Ubuntu, with KDE.
<DarkED> KDE's system settings dialog says i'm running at 1280x1024@55hz
<Trubadurix> what is IMHO ?
<allee> Trubadurix: run: kdict IMHO
<DarkED> my monitor tells me it's 1280x1024@75hz
<Trubadurix> ok
<Maxdamantus> How do I change apt-get to use the kde flags instead of gnome?
<allee> Trubadurix: lo is the loopback device.  you need it
<Trubadurix> ok i try go look
<allee> Maxdamantus: what do you mean with 'flags' ?
<Maxdamantus> Whatever you call them with apt-get.. I'm used to portage. :S
<Magian>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Maxdamantus> I installed gnome, so I could use it if I wanted,
<Maxdamantus> And now it's installing everything for gnome instead of kde.
<Trubadurix> cya later
<allee> Maxdamantus: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kdm
<archer> DarkED: What Allee said
<DarkED> allee: say again please?
<pjotrik> hello
<allee> Maxdamantus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kdm
<Maxdamantus> Yea, doing it now.
<Maxdamantus> It's installing gnome stuff!
<pjotrik> does somebody know how to install nvidia drivers on feisty fawn?
<Maxdamantus> Setting up gdm-themes (0.5) ...
<Maxdamantus> Setting up gnome-core (2.14.3.3ubuntu1) ...
<Maxdamantus> Setting up nautilus-cd-burner (2.18.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<Maxdamantus> And gde, gnome-office, gtk2-engines, blah blah blah.
<DarkED> archer: could you please repeat what he said?
<allee> Maxdamantus: then you system has not finished configuration.  Apt-get tries to fix it
<Maxdamantus> Setting up gnome (2.14.3.3ubuntu1) ...
<Maxdamantus> Then it finished.
<allee> Maxdamantus: No kde pkgs installed?
<Maxdamantus> Not with that.
<allee> Maxdamantus: Maybe you have them already installed
<Maxdamantus> apt-get is treating it as if I use gnome.
<allee> Maxdamantus: apt-get does not care if it's gnome or kde.  It only knows pkgs
<archer> oh darked
<archer> mistold
<archer> meant for maxdamantus
<allee> Maxdamantus: dpkg -l   konsole kontact    # <- are they alredy installed
<DarkED> oh
<Maxdamantus> No, when I install something with apt-get now, it doesn't mention anything kde related.
<archer> i just woke up =p so tired
<Maxdamantus> Always installing it for gnome base.
<allee> Maxdamantus: Eh, gnome and kde pkgs are in the same archive.  Strange
<archer> are you in gnome now?
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I know.
<Maxdamantus> But apt-get is only installing the gnome pkgs.
<allee> Maxdamantus: apt-cache policy konsole
<allee> Maxdamantus: does it find the konsole version?
<Maxdamantus>   Installed: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20
<Maxdamantus>   Candidate: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20
<Maxdamantus> :S
<ejupin> How do I delete gnome files, I want to switch to kde and just installed kde with apt-get
<allee> Maxdamantus: you have console already installed ;)
<DarkED> jesus man, why is this stupid thing doing this
<allee> Maxdamantus: sudo aptitude purge gnome-desktop  # I assume
<Maxdamantus> .. I have everything installed, but when I installed gnome, it set it to install all pkgs from there on as gnome.
<allee> Maxdamantus: when you get the login prompt, you should be able to choose between kde and gnome sessions
<Maxdamantus> I know.. That's not the problem.
<Maxdamantus> I'll pastebin an example of what I mean.
<tart> hello
<jussi01> !hi | tart
<ubotu> tart: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tart> i just install kubuntu 7 ...
<tart> i am new to this ..
<tart> and i have some problems ...
<allee> Anyone a MacBook Pro, whichout fans running all the time (with feisty)?
<ejupin> how do i switch to kde from gnome, or rather how do i delete gnome files?
<archer> so uh
<tart> i try to mount some ntfs partitions ...
<archer> yay for vista?
<tart> and i cannot edit fstab file ...
<allee> ejupin: see answer to Maxdamantus in the last five mines ;)
<allee> minutes that is
<ejupin> allee: thanks i didnt know if that was the same that i am trying to do, seems he just wants to "dual boot" between both. :)
<allee> ejupin: oh, then this was for you: [14:45]  <allee> Maxdamantus: sudo aptitude purge gnome-desktop  # I assume
<Trubadurix> hmm i couldnt come in :P you know i have tryed many times to reinstall but every time the first boot i can come in and then if i restart the bugs comes :?
<ejupin> allee: the word "purge" isnt accepted in apt-get
<Trubadurix> i think i will try kubuntu 6.06 insted i know it works on my pc
<allee> ejupin: err, aptitude purge ...
<archer> heheh
<ejupin> ok
<allee> Trubadurix: back to start:  you used the kubuntu desktop CDROM for installation?
<ejupin> allee: thanks, working now.
<Maxdamantus> allee, it doesn't actually seem to do anything with apt-get now.
<Trubadurix> yes
<jager> ?
<allee> Trubadurix: an how comes you have gnome n disk?  Did you install it by hand?
<tart> hello ... guys i try to mount some ntfs partitions ... and i cannot edit fstab file from etc ... says that i do not have enough permissions ...
<Trubadurix> i dont have gnome
<allee> tart: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Maxdamantus> http://paste.stgraber.org/604
<tart> can someone talk in privat :)
<Maxdamantus> I guess if I apt-get kde, it will override whatever gnome did.
<neuro__> hi guys
<Trubadurix> i have seen on diverse forums many have problems with 7.04
<allee> Maxdamantus: try:   dpkg --configure --pending -a
<nuu> yeah, me for one ;)
<nuu> i've got an issue with kubuntu 7.04 on my vaio laptop
<Maxdamantus> Too late. Reinstalling KDE.
<nuu> whenever i plug the AC power in, everything slows down
<Maxdamantus> Annoying thing about apt-get is you can only run one process of it.
<nuu> when i plug it out, it works as smooth as heaven
<nuu> i plug the power back in...slowdown
<tart> thx allee
<nuu> i could go on ;)
<Trubadurix> but 6.06 is supported for 3 years is it means it give updates + security update and so in 3 years?
<nuu> sounds to me like something caused by the power manager daemon
<nuu> but i wonder if anyone has any clues how to fix it ?
<allee> Trubadurix: yes
<Trubadurix> okey
<nuu> also, i read on a forum that this is only an issue with KDE, not happening in gnome
<allee> Trubadurix: but KDE (and gnome) in dapper is already boring compared to feisty ;)
<DarkED> okay, i don't know what to do here. everything was going fine, and I tried to dualmon with my TV. I'm running 7.04. I used the system settings panel to dualmon. I logged out, restarted X, and my whole config was bored. My main monitor went to 640x480. So, I restored an older xorg.conf hoping it would fix it. Nope. now, it won't let my monitor run in 85hz. How do i get this crap back to the way it was?
<Trubadurix> compared = ?
<Maxdamantus> 'Night
<allee> nuu: is there a forum thread about this already use it.  Debbing your problem  will not be easy and needs lot of data, better keep in forum not lost in irc
<weswh-> does Kubuntu support widescreen resolutions? 1680x1050 specifically.
<nuu> sadly that forum thread is only composed of one person reporting this issue, and nobody replying
<Trubadurix> ahh
<DarkED> here's my xorg.xonf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17947/
<nuu> sounds rather pointless to add a "me too!" bounce-like reply to that thread
<nuu> thanks anyway
<Trubadurix> but what kde is there on feisty? 3.5? 4?
<Magian> 3.5.6
<Jucato> Trubadurix: 3.5.6
<Trubadurix> and on dapper?
<dromer> Magian: ok, it's done now, what should I do?
<Jucato> Trubadurix: 3.5.5 by default
<Jucato> but you can upgrade to 3.5.6
<Jucato> er sorry
<Magian> dromer: reboot!
<Jucato> that was for Edgy, Trubadurix
<allee> nuu: add all info you can add there.  Then past URL here
<Jucato> :/
<dromer> Magian: ok, wish me luck :)
<Magian> dromer: you'll be fine
<allee> Trubadurix: dapper had 3.5.2 afair  kubuntu.org stopped with 3.5.5 pkgs
<Trubadurix> but it is possiple to upgrade kde on dapper?
<allee> Trubadurix: see archive on kubuntu.org
<andy__> hello there, is it somehow possible to remove the gnome applications from the startmenu in kubuntu?
<Trubadurix> ok
<Jucato> Trubadurix: yes, but only up to KDE 3.5.5 (on Dapper)
<allee> andy__: run kmenuedit  or remove the corresponding gnome pkg
<andy__> allee: ok, thx
<Jucato> Trubadurix: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<drkns> hello fellas
<drkns> i need help again
<drkns> last night some friends here helped me set up my second hardrive
<Trubadurix> okey thanx all
<drkns> however the owner seems to be set up as root
<drkns> i want it to be set up as user so that i can actually use the space
<drkns> can anybody help?
<eljefe> drkns run 'kdesu konqueror' and then navigate to where its mounted, right click the drive, and change the permissions and owner
<allee> drkns: or: sudo chown $USER:  /the/mountpoint/of/the/2nd/disk
<dromer> Magian: nice new splash screen :P and the nvidia-logo looks very stylish too now ;)
<dromer> Magian: hmm, beryl can't seem to load the window decorater ..
<Magian> dromer: awesome...congrats
<Magian> dromer: can't help with beryl...I am still stuck with ATI
<dromer> ok
<dromer> hmm, amarok now says: currently cannot play MP3 files, Install MP3 Support ..
<sivaji> when my system boots it say ok for everything except  "loading hardware driver failed" is it harmful or something wrong
<sivaji> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<dromer> wtf, Amarok can't install the support apperantly, and I can't play MP3 anymore :S
<drkns> thank you very much fellas really helped
<drkns> one more question
<drkns> i have an embedded webcam on my laptop but i can use it
<drkns> cant
<drkns> actually i do not kow if it is detected or not
<acemo> drkns: in kopete u can see if it works
<hsystem-x> register
<DarkED> ok, now when i try to get into monitor and display options, it says "The module 'Monitor and Display' could not be loaded"
<DarkED> seriously, i have no idea what is going on with this system
<drkns> it is not working
<hsystem-x> I'm trying to configure Konversation to identify my self automatically, what should i put in the service field?
<drkns> in kopete
<allee> nuu: i mean what hardware, is it an update or fresh feisty install.  Is there noticable cpuload?  Anything suspect in /var/log/*.log added when pluggged in etc ...
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sivaji> There was an error loading the module KPDF.
<sivaji> The diagnostics is:
<sivaji> /usr/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSOutputDevC1EPcP4XRefP7Catalogii9PSOutModeiiiiiiii
<drkns> ok c u laters people thanks
<chijin> this is modeiiiiii
<allee> hsystem: see the tab of your irc server, there you find the commands to do it.  then add nick and pw to your identity
<allee> hsystem-x: ^^ sorry, a link not the commands
<hsystem-x> ok but, on my server list, i click edit, and then in the new window i clicked edit and there i have all my nicks, but there is a section where it says autoidentify, i have to field, service and password.
<acemo> drkns: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=16670 try this program
<hsystem-x> what should i put in service?
<hsystem-x> # identify?  msg nickserv ? nickserv? msg nickserv identify?
<gdoubleu> so Adept tells me a new version of Kubuntu is available, but when I click next to upgrade it fails to fetch the release notes (it tries http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement) and then gives me the options Retry or Exit
<gdoubleu> any way to fix this?
<hsystem-x> it has**
<hsystem-x> **2 fields.
<allee> hsystem-x: service is nickserv
<hsystem-x> ok, thx
<aldin> why there is no 'Nvu' package in repos?
<allee> !feisty upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> aldin: because nvu is unmaintained now. they're waiting for kompoze (the new nvu) I think
<hsystem-x> thanks, it works.
<allee> aldin: afair because it's dead upstream.  You can copy the install the old dapper version
<eljefe> allee: nvu is dead!?!? no way!
<allee> aldin, eljefe: err no.
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<hsystem-x> lol
<allee> aldin: use nvu  not Nvu
<DarkED> YES! i got it
<aldin> i got bins from nvu.com site but i got used to apt-get it...
<aldin> alee no nvu nor NVu
<hsystem-x> NVU
<aldin> nor Nvu
<allee> eljefe: forget it.  I've nvu in my private repository.  When it's not in kubuntu archives, I assume I got it from nvu homepage
<Jucato> allee: no nvu is really removed from feisty. I asked it once in -motu
<aldin> it is quite nice program i wonder why isnt someone maintaining it
* Jucato shrugs
<allee> aldin: manpower?
<aldin> allee: sorry i dont get it, not native english..
<allee> aldin: I assume that noone has the time / interest to do it.
<Jucato> manpower = number of people working on it
<aldin> perhaps they use dreamweaver hehe
<aldin> over wine
<allee> Jucato: did MOTU tell you why there no nvu?
<Jucato> allee: they said because nvu was unmaintained and that they're just waiting for its successor (kompoze I think)
<Jucato> (or something along those lines)
<aldin> kompoze? is that new project
<gdoubleu> The upgrade instructions seem pretty vague on the UpgradeNotes page
<Jucato> I'm not really sure about the app name
<hsystem-x> wine is not good at all. It is a memory leaker lol.
<gdoubleu> step 2. In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates
<gdoubleu> how does one do thisL
<gdoubleu> ?
<aldin> gdoubleu: like this: http://www.slibe.com/image/f9169bd4-adept/
<aldin> gdoubleu: oops this is feisty i hope its the same on edgy i dont reember... u can always use /etc/apt/sources.list file to edit ur repos
<gdoubleu> aldin: so in the sources.list I would just change all instances of edgy to feisty?
<Jucato> gdoubleu: not if you're going to follow the instructions on the UpgradeNotes
<aldin> u could, but u can google a bit more to bee 100% sure
<Jucato> gdoubleu: just make sure that you have the lines that has "edgy-updates" enabled in the Manage Repositories list
<gdoubleu> Jucato: I do.
<Magian> dromer: so what do you think?
<jjj> hello world!
<Jucato> gdoubleu: then that completes step 2 :)
<dromer> Magian: think of what?
<Magian> dromer: Feisty
<dromer> wel, amarok fixed it's MP3 palyability luckily ;)
<dromer> but beryl is still broke :(
<gdoubleu> Jucato: ok that makes sense now, but I'm not seeing any Version Upgrade button and the Full Upgrade option is grayed out
<dromer> Magian: can't really say I see any big difference yet ..
<aldin> gdoubleu: u san sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> gdoubleu: click on Fetch Updates first
<aldin> or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> aldin: that won't do him much good if he's following the UpgradeNotes proceedure
<Jucato> procedure*
<jjj> hello guys, i am an ubuntu user and I want to try KDE once I got a copy of it...I just want to ask if kaffeine or amarok will play mp3 and divx out-of-the-box?
<Jucato> which automates the whole upgrade (like changing edgy to feisty)
<Magian> dromer: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<Jucato> jjj: you just need to install "libxine-extracodecs" if you want to make KDE apps play mp3's and avi's
<gdoubleu> Jucato: yes, I Fetch Updates and I'm fully up to date, so I get the Upgrade Wizard window and click Next, but it fails to download the release notes, and then I'm forced to Retry or Quit
<Jucato> hm...
<gdoubleu> it's trying to go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement
* Jucato doesn't know what to do next though... or why it would fail...
<dromer> Magian: you suggest I reinstall beryl?
<jjj> I remember installing a gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin for ubuntu totem before I can play almost everything...If i install the libxine_extracodecs will I get the same assurance (or better) that it will play most of the vidoe formats? anyways thanks for the answer!!!
<gdoubleu> but in all my sources.list entries it's using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/...
<Jucato> jjj: yes. and it's libxine-extracodecs, not libxine_extracodecs
<jjj> oh yes yes...it was a typo hehe...thanks friend!!!
<Magian> dromer: you may find clues to help. Also check the Ubuntu forums.
<dromer> kay, thnx
<jjj> and by the way does anyone here familiar with Scribus? I'm currently playing on it but on a Windows PC...
<gdoubleu> aldin: should that be apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gdoubleu> and to do that do I need to change all the instances of edgy in sources.list to feisty?
<hsystem-x> yes.
<aldin> gdoubleu: i told u to look arround if u are upgradeing edgy to feisty... usually i do it like that...
<hsystem-x> error when trying to open k3b: k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3bdevice.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hsystem-x> any ideas, already tried reinstalling libk3b2
<Skrot-> hsystem-x: Do you have /usr/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2?
<Skrot-> And I'm assuming you're using edgy?
<aleksanteri> Konsole's transparency doesn't work (it isn't transparent), what am i doing wrong?
<hsystem-x> im in feisty
<hsystem-x> and no, that file does not exist there.
<Skrot-> That file isn't in feisty methinks
<hsystem-x> and it is supposed to be there, i have the package installed.
<Skrot-> hsystem-x: I'm on feisty, I've got k3b installed, and I don't have /usr/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2
<hsystem-x> does it run ?
<Skrot-> According to packages.ubuntu.com that file isn't even in feisty..
<Skrot-> yes
<Skrot-> Try reinstalling k3b itself
<hsystem-x> ok
<Skrot-> Or try "k3b -version"
<Skrot-> Feisty has 1.0
<Skrot-> Edgy has 0.12 I think
<sivaji> my browser does not supports some web pages that contain applets
<hsystem-x> well i can't get the version, it need the file lol
<darx> sivaji: if these are java applets, you need to install java
<hsystem-x> that is missing.
<hsystem-x> im doing an upgrade to k3b, let see if that work...
<sivaji> darx : can u tell me the name of that package
<aleksanteri> Konsole's transparency doesn't work (it isn't transparent), what am i doing wrong?
<darx> sivaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<hsystem-x> yup that was the problem Skrot, thanks. i did an upgrade to k3b, that's all. i got 1.0 version now.
<aleksanteri> brb
<oem_> Could someone please help me, I just installed kubuntu
<oem_>  I have the OEM user, but know, how do I create a new user that has root priviledges?
<Maruko> hi everybody
<oem_> I'm in the User Management, but there are many groups
<Maruko> can anybody help me?
<oem_> PLease help
<jthomas> Maruko: don't ask, just ask
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> I am using Feisty
<colmic> ciao
<Maruko> and I would like a couple of applications to start everytime I start a session
<Maruko> how can I achieve that?
<jthomas> add links in your hidden directory /home/maruko/.kde.Autostart
<jthomas> add links in your hidden directory /home/maruko/.kde/Autostart
<Maruko> sorry?
<Maruko> can't really get it
<jthomas> get what
<Maruko> I am looking in my home folder
<Maruko> and there is no .kde folder in that
<Maruko> just my "music" and "documentatio" folders
<jthomas> its a hidden folder; turn on Hidden Folders, or just type '.kde. in your path
<SkyblastAtWork> Maruko: Go to View, and click show hidden folders
<SkyblastAtWork> Hidden files, rather
<Maruko> ok I am looking for that
<Jucato> !autostart | Maruko
<ubotu> Maruko: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Maruko> ok found
<Maruko> then?
<Maruko> I do not have to modify any fexisting file to do that?
<SkyblastAtWork> go to .kde
<Maruko> ni hao aron
<Maruko> ok done
<Maruko> wait
<Maruko> I haven't made the links yet
<Jucato> Maruko: you can also leave your apps open when you logout. the default KDE/Kubuntu behavior is that it saves what's running when you logout
<jthomas> you'll have to make a file... you can use KWrite or Kate or something, seee this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs
<jthomas> look for the KDE part
<SkyblastAtWork> Can't you just right click and choose to make a new link to the application?
<Jucato> SkyblastAtWork: that probably works better
<jthomas> yes you can make a link too
<jthomas> easier
<Jucato> he doesn't need to make a script
<Maruko> ok ok
<Maruko> I would prefer not to make any script
<Maruko> so
<Jucato> easier would be to drag and drop and select link here.
<Maruko> I am making a link
<Maruko> then copyig in tghat directory
<Maruko> anything else?
<jthomas> nope, my error... i though link, but then saw script so i went that way, but then i actually did some homework and READ it and it says links work too ;)
<Aaronfromchina> hello everyone. :)
<jthomas> Maruko: one more thing: log out and in to test it!
<Maruko> ok ok
<Maruko> I am lookinh for the second application link
<Jucato> Maruko: once you are in ~/.kde/Autostart, right-click in the folder, select Create New -> Link to Application.
<Jucato> then just fill in the info that's needed (like Name, command, etc)
<caris_mere> My palm isn't working with Feisty, since I upgraded.
<Aaronfromchina> How can I install decorder for Amarok?
<Jucato> Aaronfromchina: what do you mean?
<Kubuntu> How do I know what driver I'm using?
<Maruko> aron u mean mp3 files support?
<Aaronfromchina> Jucato: I'm using Amarok to play a video. It says that it there is no availble decorder.
<Jucato> Aaronfromchina: a video? Amarok is a music player. try Kaffeine
<Kubuntu> How do I install the driver for NVIDA GEForce fx5500, I have installed, need to activate.
<Aaronfromchina> Maruko: yes, MP3 and codecs support.
<Jucato> Aaronfromchina: you probably need to install the "libxine-extracodecs" package
<Jucato> !nvidia | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Maruko> yes, libxine extracodecs
<Maruko> the easiest way to do that is using the Automatix support
<Aaronfromchina> Jucato: Maruko: thank you.
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Maruko> no prob
<Maruko> uh
<Maruko> never had problems with that
<Maruko> anyway I installed my supperdt thru konsole ;)
<Kubuntu> I want the command, nvida-glx or something
<Jucato> Kubuntu: see the guide for which installation method you used. it's different depending on how you installed it
<Maruko> uh another thing:
<Maruko> what is the equivalent for KDE of the Gnome program gconf-editor
<Maruko> ?
<Jucato> none
<Maruko> wow
<Jucato> everything is in dialog boxes
<Maruko> I have to install it then?
<jthomas> whats a gconf-editor?
<Maruko> well
<Maruko> it seems it's a program
<Jucato> Maruko: no. you don't need a gconf-editor in KDE because there's no gconf
<Maruko> oh my
<Maruko> then
<jthomas> whats a gconf?
<Maruko> I want to change the settings of my 3ddesktop
<Maruko> and the wiki says to use gconf-editor
<Jucato> jthomas: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/
<Jucato> Maruko: what 3ddesktop?
<jthomas> lol just reading that
<jthomas> is it a gnome registry??
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> sort of
<Maruko> seems to
<Jucato> but not exactly the same as Windows'
<jthomas> interesting... yeah KDE seems to be in each application, or in System Settings for some things (mp3 formats and sound)
<Jucato> think of it as about:config (FIrefox) for GNOME
<Maruko> so what I_ can do then?
<Kubuntu> My Xserver breaks after I reboot, after I install the NVIDA driver, X server says Screens found, but none with usabole configurations. What is wrong?
<Jucato> Maruko: that depends. what are you trying to do and to what?
<Maruko> http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> what 3ddesktop? are you referring to Beryl, Compiz or the old one
<Maruko> the readme
<Jucato> ah that one
<Maruko> I am trying to set a keyboard shortcut for 3ddesktop
<Maruko> yep
<Kubuntu> Any fun games tu run on my NVIDA driver?
<Jucato> Maruko: uh much easier. System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<SkyblastAtWork> !info Tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<Jucato> click on New Action, select Keyboard Shortcut -> Simple Command/URL as the type
<jussi01> yep, that ones great!!
<jussi01> !info openarena
<ubotu> openarena: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (feisty), package size 747 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<Jucato> Maruko: then in the two tabs,just fill in the info
<jussi01> there you go Kubuntu
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> I am trying
<Maruko> it doesent' catch the key when I press it... :(
<Jucato> hm? did you click on the button first before you pressed the key?
<Jucato> Maruko: in the keyboard shortcut tab, click on the button first then press your desired combo
<Maruko> yeah
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> wow this works man
<Maruko> thank u
<Maruko> I try to see if the apllications at startup are working now
<Kubuntu> I have openarena
<Maruko> see you in a while
<jthomas> Kubuntu at a bash shell, log in and run the command dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow its steps
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Maruko> this is strange
<Maruko> 3ddesjktop wa working right now
<Jucato> Maruko: what is?
<Maruko> then I restarted KDE and it's not working anymore
<Jucato> have you tested manually running it?
<Maruko> u mean from konsole?
<Maruko> yes
<Jucato> what does it say?
<Jucato> does it give errors?
<Maruko> there are some errors
<Maruko> yea
<Kubuntu> WHAT CAN I USE KUBUNTU FOR?
<Kubuntu> <caps>
<Jucato> Maruko: what do the errors say?
<jthomas> Kubuntu: computing.  i only use it, for everything.
<Maruko> where can I post them?
<Jucato> !paste | Maruko
<ubotu> Maruko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kubuntu> If I'm bored right now, what should I do with Kubuntu?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: you can use it for your day-to-day desktop computing needs. what you want to do beyond that is only limited by the packages available and your own patience
<Maruko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17963/
<Kubuntu> Ecsept from downloading the 17 seasons of the simpsons.
<Jucato> technically you can do that, with KTorrent... but legally.. that's another question
<Kubuntu> How do I install every single package? Or how do I change the languae=
<Jucato> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jucato> Maruko: looks like video card driver problems
<Maruko> but it was working right no
<Maruko> when  I was talking to u 5 minutes ago it was working perfectly
<Jucato> not really sure what happened then. something in your xorg.conf must have been changed... or a driver update?
<Kubuntu> How can I play the games in Live Messenger in kopete?
<Maruko> no, anything
<Maruko> I just restarted KDE
<Jucato> changes to X-related stuff don't usually take effect until you restart X (or KDE)
<Jucato> Kubuntu: hm... I don't think you can.
<jthomas> Kubuntu: Live Messenger is a Microsoft thing, they hate us, hate Freedom... good luck but i don't think that you can.
<Kubuntu> Why isn't there any games in Kopete?
<jthomas> Kopete is a chat application, not a game
<Jucato> Kubuntu: there would be if Yahoo or MSN opened up the sources for those games
<Kubuntu> So is Live messenger
<Kubuntu> You can download it and look at the code, can't you?
<Jucato> no you can't
<jthomas> well... different concepts i guess. Linux has applications designed to do one thing and do it well, not all-in-one crapplications
<Jucato> not on Yahoo's or MSN's end
<Maruko> what can I do with my video card problem?
<Maruko> I have to reconfigure the Xorg?
<Kubuntu> When I download the .exe f i open it in kate, then I see code. Don't you?
<Jucato> lol of course not
<Kubuntu> You cant see the code?
<Jucato> no you can't
<Kubuntu> I can see a bunch of letters, and letters is code.
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> apparently you don't know what a source code is
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: what you see if you open the exe is the binary code, what you need is the source code.
<sdf> how can write , compile and run programs  with c/c++/c# in kubuntu???
<Kubuntu> I know what open source is, but not what the opposit is.
<Jucato> actually what you see is the text editor trying hard to "interpret" binary code
<LeeJunFan> true.
<Jucato> Kubuntu: no. I was talking about "source code"
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: source code is human readable, binary is not.
<Kubuntu> But can't you decomply the binary code?
<LeeJunFan> At least not by any human I've ever met :)
<Jucato> Kubuntu: if you could, it would still be illegally acquired
<sivaji> " sivaji, sudo dd if=/dev/dsp of=/dev/hda1" what this command will do
<Kubuntu> But when you write something in c++, you comply it, can't you do that the other way around?
<jussi01> sdf: you need to know c++ or other longuages then use g++ to compile - or eclipse is a good start
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: you can disassemble it, but assembly language is no fun to work with either.
<LjL> sivaji: you've been *told* what it does. wipes the HD. now stop repeating it, thanks.
<Kubuntu> But it is possibole?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: bottom line: Yahoo's and MSN's games are closed source. You can't see the source code, so you can't add it to Kopete or GAIM or any other messenger that doesn't com from Yahoo or MSN.
<sdf> jussio1:how can i install and use g++??
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yorokobi> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1757 kB, installed size 5548 kB
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: like Jucato says, the source code for those programs is owned and copyrighted, no part of it can legally be used in another program with permission.
<LeeJunFan> err - all code.
<Kubuntu> So it is possibole, but it is illegal?
<LeeJunFan> without permission . hehe
<Jucato>  <Kubuntu> But when you write something in c++, you comply it, can't you do that the other way around?  <--- not always.
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: possible, hardly worth the time it would take, and illegal.
<Kubuntu> Just chomod it.
<Jucato> (this is really getting offtopic btw)
<Kubuntu> Would it take as long as downloading 41 gb of the simpsons with a download rate of 7kps?
* Jucato sighs
<jussi01> !offtopic | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kubuntu> But if you don't write your name on it, than they can't know ho did it?
<Kubuntu> It is about kubuntu
<Jucato> no it isn't
<jussi01> for all Kubuntu-related support questions.
<Kubuntu> I need support in knowing why we can't have the same games as windows.
<Jucato> if you write your name on it even if it's not yours, then you are stealing. that's illeggal
<Jucato> illegal*
* jussi01 sighs
<Maruko> ahm...
<Maruko> Jucato
<jthomas> Kubuntu: first the whol structure of it all wouldn't fit together; there are different calls to APIs and parts of the OS.  Second, it would never be included because it would be suspect and likely be found, and if it wasn't found it would cause major headaches and lawsuits for Linux companies
<Jucato> Maruko: yep?
<Kubuntu> Liiek when I write my name on my computer?
<Maruko> can u tellmewhat I ahve to do about that video card problem?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: that's different. *you* own *your* computer.
<LeeJunFan> For the same reason you can't practice Chinese law in America, it's meant for another environment, and if you did it you'd get arrested.
<Kubuntu> I own the programs on my computer,
<Jucato> Kubuntu: not always.
<gnomefreak> Kubuntu: no you dont
<jthomas> Kubuntu: not from MS or Yahoo you don't! read their EULA
<gnomefreak> you own the right to use them
<LeeJunFan> Kubuntu: what you own is the right to install them, not tamper with or reverse engineer them.
<Kubuntu> Then their programs are tresspassing.
<Jucato> Maruko: hm.. not really... what video card driver
<Jucato> Kubuntu: then don't install them!
<LeeJunFan> omg
<jthomas> not if you installed them; you invited them onto your machine
<Kubuntu> I own the knowledge in my head, and the bits and bytes on my harddrive.
<DarkED> is there any particular reason an upgrade from edgy to feisty would make an external HDD not work?
<jussi01> Kubuntu: that is why we use an OPEN SOURCE OS!!!
<gnomefreak> this is getting a bit offtopic as Jucato stated
<Maruko> taht thing about the 3ddesktop
<DarkED> it detects it and even asks if i want to open it in a window
<Kubuntu> So you can't play games?
<Maruko> I told u 5 minutesd ago
<DarkED> yet, it wont
<jthomas> Kubuntu: if you own the knowledge, write the plugins for kopete to play the games
<Jucato> Maruko: yeah I know. but what video card
<Jucato> !games | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<gnomefreak> Kubuntu: install wine or cedega
<sdf> i downloaded theme for kubuntu and the file with extension tar.gz and the file in partition "d" how can i install it??
<Kubuntu> I can't get kubuntus c++ complier to work
<jthomas> Kubuntu: easy answer, no.  use games to play games.
<Jucato> sdf: what kind of "theme" is it?
<gnomefreak> Kubuntu: install build-essential
<Kubuntu> is cedga free?
<Maruko> it's an old S3 card
<Maruko> :(
<jthomas> no, not free but maybe GPL'd Free...
<Jucato> hm....
<gnomefreak> iirc its in there. Kubuntu no its not free iirc
<Kubuntu> I have build essential
<Jucato> Maruko: just you're luck. I have no idea about it :(
<sivaji> ple tell me some command to crash system
<sdf> kde
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty, and I can't seem to print from Eclipse (I think it doesn't see any printers)...and I get the same problem with Zend Studio (another Java app).  I *can* print from other applications, like Firefox and Thunderbird.
<Kubuntu> reboot
<LeeJunFan> Maruko: that's an SIS card?
<sdf> jucato:kde
<Kubuntu> sivaji reboot
<Jucato> sdf: I mean is it for a Style, window decoration, icon theme?
<Maruko> VIA Technologies...
<Jucato> !changethemes | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Kubuntu> sivaji sudo apt-get autoremove
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@122.164.149.47]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Kubuntu> How can I see what is on my windows partion/harddrive?
<sdf> jucato: style
<Jucato> sdf: ah you'd have to compile it then
<Jucato> sdf: unless you can find a .deb package for it
<sdf> jucato:how
<Jucato> !compile | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kubuntu> Ho runs the Kubuntu company?
<Jucato> sdf: just follow that guide and compile it. then it will be added to the list of Styles available in System Settings
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> !sabdfl | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Kubuntu> No he was Finish, Linus Torvaldson- HAHA
<Jucato> O.o
<Kubuntu> I looked at wikipedia
<Kubuntu> Why can't I install all the packages that starts with the letter a without crasshing adept??
<sdf> i write sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sdf> i had
<sdf> Reading package lists... Done
<sdf> Building dependency tree... Done
<sdf> E: Couldn't find package build-essenti
<sdf> what do you mean this
<Kubuntu> sdf Don't complaine if you don't have a problem.
<Jucato> !pastebin | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kubuntu> !pasebin | sdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> sdf: did you put in the correct name? build-essential not buld-essenti
<jim88> hi all ... I have a question concerning setting up my shared network printer in Kubuntu.  Under Gnome in Ubuntu I use the LPD format and set my network shared printer up by putting in the IP address and lp for the queue and away I go... is there a simple way to do this under Kubuntu?
<sdf> i put build-essential
<sdf> what it that mean?
<Yorokobi> jim88, its pretty much the same: Kmenu->System Settings->Printers->Add->Network printer (TCP) ...
<Kubuntu> It is what Smart people need, you do not need them
<Jucato> Kubuntu: you are really bordering on trolling.
<npricardo> Hi!
<npricardo> I'm extreeeeeemlllyyyyy new to linux (2nd day)... :-)
<npricardo> I can't even install a new theme yet...
<npricardo> Don't know where the admin button is...
<npricardo> Heheehehe
<Jucato> npricardo: admin button for?
<npricardo> I don't know... I'm asked to click it, to install a theme...
<npricardo> Hehehehhee
<abdullah> how to change 4 all user the xcursor? i tried $ update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<npricardo> I was a win user... Don't hold it too much against me...
<npricardo> =)
<abdullah> but  it change only in the kdm the cursor
<jthomas> npricardo: welcome to Freedom, where things are great but not always easy...
<Jucato> npricardo: hm? what are you trying to do? are you following a guide?
<ubuntu_> OK, I'm **STILL** trying to install Feisty ....
<npricardo> No. System settings => Appearence => Theme
<Jucato> npricardo: oh you are trying to change a KDM Theme. I don't think that's what you're trying to do...
<npricardo> But I get a notice that I have to press the "Administrator Button"
<Jucato> a KDM theme is for your login screen, not for your desktop
<Cugel> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jucato> !changethemes | npricardo
<ubotu> npricardo: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<npricardo> I'm still exploring...
<ubuntu_> So far I've managed to run it live and apparently I'm running as root from the live version ... trouble is I can't get the main installer to work ....
<Jucato> npricardo: try that guide (2nd link) above ^^^
<tart> hello all
<npricardo> Hhhhhhhaaaaa
<|lostbyte|> tart, hello
<jim88> Yorokobi ... thank you for your help ... I think I missed looking under system settings
<Yorokobi> jim88, np
<npricardo> Ok. I'm going to check it and get back to you. Thanks!!!
<npricardo> =)
<tart> HOW CAN I RUN WINDOWS XP IN KUBUNTU 7.04 ??? :)
<Jucato> !caps | tart
<ubotu> tart: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !caps
<ubuntu_> when I try to install Feisty, it halts by dumping me into a shell and leaving me with the message "bin/sh: can't access tty, job control turned off"
<Jucato> tart: and you can't
<|lostbyte|> tart, vmware
<Jucato> tart: unless you use vmware
<Jucato> or something like it (virtualbox, qemu, etc)
<|lostbyte|> tart, Or wine if its more application specific.
<aaroncampbell> tart: vmware, but you'll need to run the 6 beta
<MarcC_> how can I delete "undeletable" items from my trash? Seems like I don't have permissions.
<LjL> ubuntu_: there's a bug report involving that error, but i don't know what the solution might be
<tart> hmm ... i am new to this ... do you have some tutorials ?
<ubuntu_> Oh so you mean I've donloaded and burned a buggy CD?
<|lostbyte|> tart, why you want to run windows in linux ?
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty, and I can't seem to print from Eclipse (I think it doesn't see any printers)...and I get the same problem with Zend Studio (another Java app).  I *can* print from other applications, like Firefox and Thunderbird.
<Yorokobi> ubuntu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<ubuntu_> The version I downloaded was 7.04 desktop i386.iso .....
<cernui> Hi! how can I rerun the automatic X configuration tool?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-79-159-91.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubuntu_> If you need to reconfigure X, it helps if you're root ....
<slestak> cernui: there are a few of them avaialble, do you know which one you ran?
<Timsen> cernui: du you mean the configuration for the resolution and video driver?
<ubuntu_> If not, you have to preface the command with @sudo@ ....
<Jucato> !xconfig | cernui
<ubotu> cernui: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<cernui> Yeah, I know
<ubuntu_> Beat me to it :)
<cernui> Thanks!
<Fishy> I am trying to install a kernel specific to my cpu (athlon) by installing the linux-image-k7 kernel. However, grub seems unable to find it when I do a update-grub. I have tried to reboot, with no results. Any ideas? I am using feisty.
<Yorokobi> Fishy, if you're installing the kernel from the repositories then you don't have to run update-grub, that step is performed by the package installation script
<koprnicus> I did apt-get kubuntu-desktop and installed it. When i started kde it says could not start kstartupconfig check installation. Any solution ?
<Fishy> Yorokobi: I have tried to run upgrade-grub. It just finds the generic images.
<Fishy> yorokobi: Anyways a reboots uses the generic images.
<claudio__> ciao a tutti
<claudio__> ho bisogno di aiuto
<claudio__> per favore!!!
<Yorokobi> Fishy, are you installing a custom kernel (one you built) or one from the repos? Did you use the grub menu to choose the alternate kernel or let it boot the default?
<Yorokobi> !it | claudio__
<Fishy> Also when I install the linux-image-k7 it does not install the dependencies (restricted modules etc) automatically.
<ubotu> claudio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Fishy> Yorokobi: I use the repos. I have tried to push 'esc' while booting kubuntu, grub lists only the generic images. There are no new images in /boot
<Yorokobi> Fishy, which version of ubuntu? Dapper? Edgy? Feisty?
<Fishy> Yorokobi: Feisty dawn
<Yorokobi> If Feisty (Fawn) : linux-image-k7 - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic
<Fishy> Yes, I get that message in synaptic
<Yorokobi> There are no real -k7 packages for feisty, they're all meta packages for -generic
<Fishy> Yorokobi: ah, does that mean that I already use a kernel image optimized for my cpu?
<ririco> hello
<Yorokobi> Fishy, yep
<Fishy> ok, thanks :)
<ririco> yokorobi can u help me?
<phoenix_wrath> Hello , is this channel alive ?
<Yorokobi> ririco, maybe, what's up?
<ririco> i have nvidia 5500 card and i cant change the resolution
<Yorokobi> !fixres | ririco
<ubotu> ririco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ririco> now its 640x480
<phoenix_wrath> Yorokobi , can you help me with a startup installation for a newbee?
<Fishy> Yorokobi: One may question the need for a k7 specific kernel in the repos if the kernel is optimized to begin with in feisty.
<Yorokobi> Fishy, the meta package is there for backward-compatibility. Better to keep a meta package than accidentally remove someone's kernel :)
<Yorokobi> phoenix_wrath, ??
<Yorokobi> I'm not the only one here, ask your question and someone will _probably_ answer you.
<phoenix_wrath> yap , Yorokobi , that's the name , the story behind it is a long one ,I will tell it later, a newbee questyion ?
<abdullah> how to change the standart xcursor for all user
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath, you can google the ubuntu guide
<neverblue> that will help you setup your system
<phoenix_wrath> wow , neverblue , how didn't I think of that, please take into consideration that if I came here the problem is more than that
<draches> wassup everybody !
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath, i am sure its covered, it not, do you think it might be possible to actually ask your question?
* Yorokobi waits for phoenix_wrath to ask the heretofore alluded to but not-yet-asked question ...
<neverblue> exectly Yorokobi
<neverblue> exactly*
<draches> Any ideas on why my clock keeps screwing around? it seems to advance some minutes every day, if i get into setup and apply settings it will sync with ntp server and it'll be alright for some days, but i still dont like it.
<neverblue> draches, you can set it up to sync with another location
<Yorokobi> draches, have you overclocked your system? Particularly the FSB ?
<phoenix_wrath> OK, I do not know Ubuntu at all, I downloaded the 7.04 version and am trying to install it , yet immediately it shouts of a "Kernel panic, it says it can nout mount VFS on device block (8,1). I have SATA, I GOOGLED for the answers yet they are all too complicated for a newbee like me who read a comercial about this product being as easy as spreading butter on bread to install , any bright ideas ?
<draches> Hmm not at the moment it is not overclocked.
<llutz> draches: remove /etc/adjtime and sync again
<draches> neverblue: i don't think it's the ntp server, when i sync its alright but i guess it slowly gains more minutes that it should
<draches> Ok, ill try that llutz
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath, how are you installing it?
<phoenix_wrath> neverblue , I just put the CD inside and ask to install , what could be simpler than that ?
<Yorokobi> phoenix_wrath, there are some known problems with the kernel feisty ships with and PATA/SATA controllers ... you may have to use 6.10 (edgy) instead
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath, exactly
<Yorokobi> See for a load of complaints: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath, which ISO, the regular, or the alternative?
<neverblue> regular meaning, the i386
<phoenix_wrath> neverblue , I think I just downloaded what was offered on the site thus I guess it is regular
<draches> Ok llutz i've done that
<phoenix_wrath> Nope , I have an AMD 64 and thus I downloaded the version for it
<neverblue> get the alternative
<draches> is that all ?
<neverblue> it will make your install run a bit smoother
<slestak> i second that, i usually use alternative install disk
<draches> what is the change on alternative ?
<phoenix_wrath> neverblue , what was your response for my AMD 64 X2 ?
<llutz> draches: just watch your clock now
<draches> llutz:  ok, i'll come by again if it seems broken again ! thanks!
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath,  get the alternative
<neverblue> phoenix_wrath,  it will make your install run a bit smoother
<phoenix_wrath> NEverblue , pardon me , what is the alternative for the AMD 64 X2 ?
<ririco>  !!!
<ririco> nothingt
<LjL> !language | ririco
<ubotu> ririco: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ririco> i cant change the resolution of my screen!
<LjL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ririco>   
* genii sips an extremely large coffee
<Jucato> coffee bean? O.o
<LjL> !gr | ririco
<ubotu> ririco: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<LjL> ririco: including "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"?
<ririco> LjL   ?
<LjL> ririco:     ,    
<ririco> ok
<Search4Lancer> okay, so, did upgrading to Fiesty remove Adept?
<Search4Lancer> nevermind, it just moved...
<ririco> how can i change the resolution of my graphix card by console?
<LjL> ririco, the only way is really to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org. you need to make sure that 1) the highest resolution you want is selected, and 2) you tell it how much your monitor can show
<LjL> when it asks about monitors and refresh-rates, select "Medium", and select the resolution you want, at a refresh-rate that your monitor can accept
<ririco> thanx LjL!
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> salut tout le mond e
<caris_mere> how can I check to see if feisty even connects with my pda?
<samuel_> hello
<boyee> I cann't use scim in openoffice!!!
<burebista> hi every body
<epimeth> woo hoo! ies4linux working
<epimeth> aaalllll riiiight
<NightBird> congrats epimeth
<epimeth> cheers
<epimeth> crutial for a web developer :-)
<burebista> I really need to install Ymess on my new Unubtu 7.04. I tried a couple of things but nothing worked could anyone help a newbie?
<Markeda> Anybody have any suggestions for a good book to read for a person who is 110% new to Linux?
* epimeth points at himself
<NightBird> yeah, being able to test websites on ie is pretty useful
<epimeth> now all I need is to get my sound working...
<epimeth> NightBird: yea... if by useful you mean "god I hate IE, doesn't microsoft understand the word 'standards'????"
<NightBird> heh
<NightBird> yeah...
<NightBird> is ie7 any better?
<NightBird> I've heard that it's suppost to be, but I don't know one way or the other officially
<epimeth> like the great Inigo Montoya once said... "I do not tink that word means what you tink it means"
<burebista> it is pretty cool IE7
<caris_mere> I need some help getting my Palm to connect with my computer
<epimeth> burebista: you bite your thumb!
<burebista> tabs and stuf...
<dennister> Markeda: I have the Linux Bible here that I bought when I was new...and then there are the ones dedicated to Ubuntu
<burebista> what? why do you think i have installed ubuntu on my pc? because I love Bill?((
<epimeth> NightBird: it does a better job supporting most of CSS... the box model for example... but auto l/r margins are still off
<NightBird> hm...
<GrahamA> Hey people, Could anybody here do me a huge favour and is good making logos and images?
<burebista> I really need to install Ymess on my new Unubtu 7.04. I tried a couple of things but nothing worked could anyone help a newbie?
<epimeth> burebista: because IE7 isn't cool... its big, clunky, and annoying... kinda like fat albert only without Eddy Murphy to speak for it
<Markeda> Linux Bible? I'll look into that. Thank you.
<caris_mere> burebista what did you try?
<burebista> downloading .deb and .rpm apps from Yserver
<caris_mere> burebista why don't you just use gaim or kopete? you can download them with adept
<burebista> I Know, and they are so cool, but I need to play chess this wkend with some friends :))
<burebista> gaim is super
<caris_mere> burebista: I'm pretty sure the linux version of Ymessenger doesn't allow that anyways.  It's pretty far behind the windows counterpart
<epimeth> nah... I tried gaim a few years ago and didn't like it... I hear its much better now, but you know how first impressions are
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<Jucato> !away > meduxa
<burebista> caris_mere: are you sure? that is bad for me
<caris_mere> burebista: I tried yahoo messenger when looking for a messenger that supported webcams, and I noticed that gaim and kopete are much better than the linux version of yahoomessenger
<caris_mere> burebista: you can always just go to yahoo games and invite your friend.
<burebista> caris: can you tell me how to activate my web cam?
<burebista> I really do not know how:(
<Search4Lancer> I have yet to figure out how to get sound to work in flash movies... anybody know?
<ririco> how can i change the resolution not via console
<atidem> hi!
<Moo-> How should the upgrade work? When I was upgrading, adept said that it istalled an upgrade tool, but I can't find it from anywhere
<ririco> windowed mode
<caris_mere> burebista: I unfortunately don't have time at the  moment
<burebista> np thanks
<tominglis> hi, does anyone know how i can connect to a windows vista share from feisty, and transfer over some files?
<tominglis> over a local area network
<andrepose> Tominglis you need to install sambe
<andrepose> samba sorry..
<tominglis> samba-common is installed by default
<tominglis> do i need to install samba if i only want to connect to the other computer
<tominglis> i don't want to serve anything
<Daisuke_Ido> smbclient
<llutz> tominglis: konqueror -> smb://vista-pc-name/share
<Daisuke_Ido> or kioslaves :D
<epimeth> tominglis: it should be installed already, actually... so yea, what llutz said :-)
<tominglis> yeah i have tried that, it keeps timing out :(
<llutz> tominglis: dns-resolution works?
<andrepose> THat brings up an issue I am having, Every time I try to mount a windows share using the system settings/disks & filesystems gui it crashes when I pull up the scan network dialogue...
<fulat2k> hi folks, i booted up kubuntu 7.04 livecd and it detected my usb wifi stick (dlink dwl-g122 b1).  however, the signal displayed is totally unusable.  any idea what's wrong?
<epimeth> tominglis: can you ping the host?
<andrepose> It worked fine in Edgy. And this is a fresh install of Feisty.
<tominglis> no, but i am not sure why, as she has turned off her firewall
<tominglis> i can ping my feisty desktop fine
<epimeth> tominglis: if you can't ping, that explains why the smb: is timing out
<epimeth> check her ip settings
<epimeth> make sure you're on the same subnet
<llutz> vista drops ICMP?
<epimeth> vista, eh?  I'm not sure... get her to ping herself
<epimeth> 127.0.0.1
<epimeth> it might
<epimeth> then check if she can open her own share
<epimeth> anybody know how I can manage what icons appear on the desktop when mounting drives?
<andrepose> Am I maybe missing some packages?
<epimeth> andrepose: can you open the share manually?
<trotek> the edgy->feisty update is such shit wow
<trotek> i've been fighting with it for a day already
<trotek> and now it just hung at "configuring dash"
<andrepose> epimeth, no...
<jussi01> andrepose: have you got samba and smbfs installed?
<jermain_> hi can anyone help me, i want to mount my HDD, but i dunno how to do that
<andrepose> wierd... I just tried apt-get those and samba itself wasn't installed. It's installing now..
<andrepose> I thought it was installed..
<epimeth> jermain_: what filesystem?
<andrepose> that would do it wouldn't it...
<jussi01> jermain_: what sort of filesytem is on it?
<jermain_> Bus 004 Device 017: ID 1058:0901 Western Digital Technologies, Inc
<tominglis> epimeth: she can ping herself
<jussi01> andrepose: more than likely...
<tominglis> epimeth: and i have checked that netbios is on and that the firewall is off and that sharing is on
<dennister> having a bit of trouble with configuring ktorrent's ports...have changed the default tcp 6881 and default udp port, but when I go to forward the new ones, the upnp plugin insists on forwarding the old ones...anyone know how to get it to forward the new ports only?
<jermain_> i dunno what the commant is to mount it
<epimeth> andrepose: samba is the server not the client
<epimeth> andrepose: but it includes the client
<epimeth> andrepose: so you should be fine now
<andrepose> Thanks guys.
<jermain_> sudo mount <something> -.-
<epimeth> tominglis: whats her IP address
<andrepose> It's almost always something simple.
<epimeth> tominglis: and what's yours?
<tominglis> erm, well we are behind nat
<epimeth> andrepose: tell that to my sound card
<jussi01> !diskmounter | jermain_
<epimeth> jermain_: file system not hardware
<ubotu> jermain_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<andrepose> Anyone know a good reference for learning linux permissions. Users and groups stuff?
<jermain_> thanks!
<jermain_> :)
<andrepose> I am trying to set up proftpd and things like that and i am finding it a little bit confusing...
<jussi01> !permissions | andrepose
<ubotu> andrepose: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tominglis> epimeth: what do i type in windows to see if she is able to open her own share?
<andrepose> Great. Thanks... So it's so common there's a script for it...
<andrepose> ;)
<jussi01> :D
<thefirstdude> I keep getting this error 'Kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database availabe!'
<dennister> no one knows how to change and forward ktorrents default ports?
<jussi01> dennister: what exactly are you trying to do?
<arnau> hello. Somebody can help me about sound configuration in a toshiba tecra A7?
<epimeth> wtf???? myst requires quicktime???
<jermain_> guys thank you for the link earlier but
<jermain_> if someone tells me
<jermain_> argh
<Nai1z> my screen keeps fading to black? screensavers off and so is power saing, any ideas guys/gals?
<dennister> i've already changed the ports from the default ones (e.g. 6881 is blacklisted lots of times), but when i go to forward the new ports, the upnp plugin only forwards the old ones (e.g. 6881)...how do i get it to port forward the new ones?
<jermain_> i lost th \e line, brb
<epimeth> tominglis: network neighborhood -> workgroup -> her computer name
<jermain_> back, if someone tells me sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>
<jermain_> what does he mean by mountpoint?
<tominglis> epimeth: so in windows explorer computername:share
<tominglis> ?
<epimeth> jermain_: the directory where you want to mount into
<tominglis> or /share
<epimeth> jermain_: as in /media/windows_partition
<dennister> jussi01: is that clear enough of what i want to do?
<jermain_> oh i dont want to mount the windows partition but an hdd on my usb
<epimeth> tominglis: in explorer:  \\COMPUTERNAME
<jermain_> so that would be 'mount media/my\ book'
<jermain_> but it doesnt do it
<jermain_> while it works with cdrom0
<lupul> is there a bit torrent client better than ktorrent?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<epimeth> jermain_: no... sudo mount /dev/whatever_the_usb_is /media/my\ book   ---- keep in mind the mountpoint has to already exist
<andrepose> My gui for mounting windows shares is still crashing. Though the actual crash dialogue doesn't come up anymore.
<underdog5004> I just installed ubuntu feisty, then installed kubuntu-desktop. then uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, so I could orphan the gnome stuff...how do I get rid of the orphaned stuff?
<lupul> k thanks
<jermain_> epimeth: thanks ill try that
<The> Hello Everyone!
<dennister> mind you, azureus is a pig when it comes to needing lots of memory
<thefirstdude> hi
<thefirstdude> ok?
<dennister> but the latest ktorrent keeps crashing all the time anyway, and i have tons of memory, so i'm thinking of switching back
<lupul> it's true about ktorrent
<The> azureus is a memory hog even on Kubuntu?
<underdog5004> I prefer rtorrent. I use it on my server 24/7...
<lupul> that's why i wanna get rid of it
<underdog5004> uses ncurses for a TUI (Textual User Interface)
<epimeth> rtorrent is sweet
<underdog5004> lol
<epimeth> use it on my server as well
<underdog5004> so, nobody know how to uninstall all the gnome garbage on my system?
<dennister> The: i'm not absolutely certain about how piggish it is on kubuntu, but it stands to reason that if it's a pig elsewhere, it will be in this environment, too
<epimeth> underdog5004: yes... install kubuntu from scratch... :-)
<underdog5004> epimeth, yeach
<andrepose> is there any other packages that I might be missing to get the filesystem (windows share)  mount to stop crashing?  Anyone else have this problem?
<underdog5004> I don't have the kubuntu disk otherwise I would
<dennister> i used to get some really good speeds with ktorrent while i was on edgy...and then the 'upgrade' of ktorrent and all the multiple crashes
<epimeth> use jigdo with the ubuntu disk as a seed
<epimeth> underdog5004: ^
<andrepose> Edgy worked fine no problems at all...
<epimeth> underdog5004: less downloading that way
<underdog5004> jigdo?
<MajorApus> can someone help me figure out why I cant delete folders through a gui on my mounted -rw hard drive
<epimeth> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<jussi01> MajorApus: sudo konqueror
<dennister> feisty is still a lot easier than edgy...i was a huge fan of edgy and how easier it was to get ivtv drivers and mythtv working
<underdog5004> thanks
<MajorApus> jussi01 seems lame I cant delete folders I own
<jussi01> MajorApus: security...
<jermain_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jussi01> MajorApus: yo can from your home dir...
<MajorApus> jussi01 security?!?!
<dennister> i'm glad edgy is givinig 2.5 versions of azureus...the ones available from edgy repos was hopelessly out of date
<MajorApus> jussi01 I own it!?
<dennister> oops...feisty is offering v. 2.5
<tominglis> "File Sharing is complete crap. I can use Samba with no problems from XP boxes to my Linux machines. The Vista machine sits in a complete void on the network. I can't ping it and it can't ping other non-windows machines. I can't even ftp to another machine on my internal network because VIsta is completely refusing to acknowledge the presence of anything with the exception of media files on another pc. The interesting
<tominglis> part of the media files sharing is we never authorized the new windows media player to be installed on the other machine and were quite surprised when we were presented with a prompt on that machine about sharing it's media with this laptop that refuses to network with anything else."
<tominglis> :)
<jussi01> !paste | tominglis
<ubotu> tominglis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> tominglis: in vista's defense, I was able to share between two vista machines
<epimeth> :-)
<MajorApus> is there a way to give konquerer a shell built in like kate does? that would be awesome
<jermain_> epimeth: a dumb question: "sudo mount /dev/whatever_the_usb_is /media/my\ book" how do i found out what my usb is?
<tominglis> i have been googling for stuff on how to share to it, and it all seems pretty negative :)
<dennister> ktorrent is now giving me over 100kbps...never used to get speeds like that with azureus, but then again i had a traffic-shaping isp
<tominglis> i still haven't worked out how to ping it
<epimeth> jermain_: that is a question for someone more experienced than me
<MajorApus> IMO all file sharing has been sub par for years, mostly because windows wont accept that making their own network is pointless
<epimeth> lets try:
<epimeth> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain_> aww,..
<jermain_> well thanks for your help sofar anyway ^^
<jermain_> I'll keep looking
<epimeth> no worries
<epimeth> MajorApus: actually, sharing in a windows domain works very, very well...
<deviance|away> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<deviance|away> ok good
<epimeth> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<MajorApus> epimeth: ever use 98 and xp at the same time?
<MajorApus> epimeth: I took a year of networking courses, and I still couldn't get it to work reliably at my home, and I'm not idiot, sure that was when I was in highschool, but it was obviously too hard for a novice
<epimeth> MajorApus: yes, yes I did...
<epimeth> MajorApus: its pointless to try it
<MajorApus> pointless, that word sounds familar,... oh yes, its what I used to describe windows networking a minute ago
<epimeth> MajorApus: 98 is, and I can't emphasise the next word enough, *not* built for workgroups
<MajorApus> epimeth: neither is xp home
<MajorApus> you can't even map a network drive in home
<epimeth> Windows 3.11 and the NT kernels are the only ones built for it
<epimeth> MajorApus: that is very much not true... my personal lappy is running Windows XP home and I've never had a smb problem with it
<sdf> my mp3 file don t work
<sdf> how can i solve this problem??
<epimeth> was even able to grab files from a SMB hosted windows Domain... never tried an AD one tho
<epimeth> I have 3 network drives mapped in it... and it instantly recognizes that they are disconnected when a) the host is down or b) the network is down
<epimeth> sdf: you need to get the mp3 codecs
<epimeth> !codecs | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MajorApus> epimeth: smb?
<epimeth> s/SMB/Samba ... *blush*
<MajorApus> so I actually cant delete any files graphicaly,
<MajorApus> so I need to chown the drive?
<epimeth> MajorApus: you need to have permissions, mate... thats just how things work :-)
<MajorApus> epimeth, yes well, I thought I did, I can RW
<MajorApus> I can create new and rename and edit
<MajorApus> but not delete?
<epimeth> thats odd...
<MajorApus> I think its because I dont hace access to the trash
<epimeth> can you delete from the command line?
<MajorApus> ive posted this message a few times, no one says anything "Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/hw2.doc.trashinfo."
<MajorApus> yes via command line works
<Maruko> hi everybody
<tominglis> epimeth: i am just going to use a usb flash drive, thanks for the help dude! :)
<epimeth> MajorApus: have you tried deleting instead of 'moving' to the trash bin?
<tominglis> thanks everyone! bye bye just now
<epimeth> MajorApus: shift+del
<Maruko> how can I take small movies of my kubuntu with 3d desktop and all the rest? what package I need to use?
<llutz> Maruko: try recordmydesktop
<MajorApus> ive been using the delete key itself
<Maruko> sudo apt-get recormydesktop?
<Maruko> the delete key?
<MajorApus> yes shift delete works
<Maruko> really?
<llutz> MajorApus: "del" doesn't delete ;)
<MajorApus> whats it do?
<llutz> Maruko: sudo aptitude install ...
<MajorApus> fake delete?
<Maruko> ok
<llutz> MajorApus: moving to trash
<MajorApus> I always wanted a button that did that
<Maruko> I tried shift and del and it doesen't work...
<MajorApus> so shift delete deletes with no "recyling bin" effect
<Maruko> +ok
<llutz> MajorApus: yes
<MajorApus> so what if I want the trash bin  to work?
<llutz> MajorApus: sry don't know,i don't use that useless trashbin
<Maruko> qhat is the difference between sudo aptitude install and apt-get?
<LjL> !aptitude | Maruko
<ubotu> Maruko: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<llutz> Maruko: aptitude is a different program for apt-get-actions
<LjL> although in Edgy and Feisty, standard APT has a similar feature.
<MajorApus> i never used windows reclying bin, except once I needed it, and I accidently delted with UE sentry
<MajorApus> which is a program that over writes it multiple times
<LjL> Maruko: however, aptitude's still got a load more options than apt-get
<MajorApus> ljl doesn't adept do that for me? even if I apt-get
<LjL> MajorApus: what?
<Hehh> hmm, anyone here succesfully install feisty?
<LjL> no
<Etokura> I have
<fdoving> Hehh: yes, i have.
<FireTalon> I have as well
<Hehh> Ive been breaking my head on it so far
<Hehh> getting all kinds of IDE/ATA related problems when booting from HD
<Hehh> (livecd boots ok)
<Maruko> hey
<Hehh> 6.10 used to work ok (wiped it and did a clean install)
<Maruko> how does recordmydesktop works?
<Maruko> it doesen' record anything here!
<MajorApus> LjL: what you said makes me think using apt-get doesn't add the program to whatever database it needs to to be automatically updated
<llutz> Maruko: try reading it's man-page or use gui: gtk-recordmydesktop
<MajorApus> but I thought it did
<LjL> MajorApus, err, i did say that - since Edgy - that feature is also present in standard APT.
<Etokura> What does recordmydesktop do? Does it just record your session?
<MajorApus> LjL: so my apt-get stuff should update?
<MajorApus> (feisty)
<LjL> MajorApus, update to *what*?
<MajorApus> LjL: with autoupdates
<sdf_> and fy
<LjL> MajorApus: look, the thing is: aptitude has its own auto-installed-dependencies-tracking. APT (since edgy) has its own, so no matter whether you use Adept or Synaptic or apt-get, the database is the same, and you can always do "apt-get autoremve". aptitude, on the other hand, uses its own DB, and i'm not sure they're synced
<LjL> i don't know what autoupdates have to do with this
<jjk> f
<ivan_> Hi everybody, any news on the hdparm problem with 7.04?
<Etokura> Hdparm?
<Hehh> whats the hdparm problem?
<arnau> sound
<ivan_> basicly, all hda disks became sda disks and now hdparm give this :  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<llutz> ivan_: try sdparm
<ivan_> hm...
<ivan_> just did a quick search through man sdparm, no occurences of dma anywhere...
<ivan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415057 - more info
<ivan_> it seems to be happening to a heck of a lot of people
<ivan_> tried a lot of work arounds...
<ivan_> tried adding hwprobe=-modules.pata to the kernel boot line, no help of that
<Hehh> heh, more hd problems eh
<Hehh> I think I need to give up on feisty for now
<ivan_> some more on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400356
<ivan_> me too. thinking of going back to arch for some time..
<Etokura> My motherboard failed the other day
<Etokura> Spontaneously
<jthomas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<abe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ivan_> so i understand nobody as an answer for this.. right?
<sdf_> when i open adebt i had this message:
<sdf_> apt database coult not be open
<sdf_> this may caused be incorrect apt configuratiuon
<fdoving> !adept fix | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<terrestre> fixkopete!
<terrestre> fixadept!
<terrestre> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<terrestre> kopetefix!
<terrestre> !kopetefix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopetefix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sdf_> ubotu:then???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdf_> please
<sdf_> you said write command in terminal
<sdf_> i do
<hdxx> sdf: ubotu is bot
<sdf_> then what do i do please?
<nial> Does anyone know how to get network to work in VirtualBox Xp install?
<llutz> nial: it's described in the documentation, various options (nat, bridge tun/tap...)
<nial> OK..... don't think I installd the Docs...... I will do so now.
<sdf_> can any one help me?
<nial> llutz: Thanks
<sdf_> apt database couldn t be opend???
<sdf_> what do i do???
<sdf_> when i write any comman in terminal..........command not found
<sdf_> what do i do?
<FireTalon> what comman are you writing?
<sdf_> apt -setup
<sdf_> apt -get update
<llutz> sdf_: typem right, it'll work
<llutz> sdf_: apt-get (without space)
<sdf_> the same
<sdf_> same
<trotek> i'm getting this error: "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process" during a dpkg --configure -a. does anyone know which lock file i have to kill to avoid that error?
<fdoving> trotek: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat'
<trotek> thanks :)
<sdf_> fdoving:help me please
<fdoving> sdf_: ok. can you explain on one line what is your problem?
<GrahamA> Hey people, Could anybody here do me a huge favour and is good making logos and images?
<TheCreationist> Has Feisty provided any updates to fix the hardware bugs yet?  How would I check that?
<sdf_> when i open adebt       appear   apt database could not be open this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration  try running apt-setup and apt-get update and i do this commans in terminal and appear comman not found
<sdf_> what do i do?
<sdf_> command*
<TheCreationist> sdf_: Did you uninstall apt-get?
<sdf_> no
<fdoving> sdf_: what does 'ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get' say? - in the terminal.
<TheCreationist> But when you run apt-get in the terminal, it says "comman not found?"
<FireTalon> comman
<FireTalon> rofl
<FireTalon> comman the linuxbarian
<TheCreationist> FireTalon: lol that was actually a typo on my part... not me mocking HIS typo ;)
<FireTalon> haha
<sdf_> fdoving:-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 129332 2006-04-18 21:47 /usr/bin/apt-get
<fdoving> sdf_: apt-get is there. so '/usr/bin/apt-get update' should work.
<sdf_> fdoving:what do you mean?
<fdoving> sdf_: '/usr/bin/apt-get' should work.
<TeleSkier> I can't get my webcam to work in Feisty. I remember having some problems with Edgy and solving them easily, but almost forgot anything about it...
<borsten> hi, ive installed on feisty mysql and everythin, i need for it, but i always get error 2002, cant connect to lochalhost
<TeleSkier> the necessary driver is loaded
<sdf_> fdoving:what do i do?
<sdf_> fdoving:adebt no open
<fdoving> borsten: chekc that your localhost interface is up ('ifup lo && ifconfig lo')
<fdoving> !adept fix | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hdxx> hello, which program is cool for translate packages?
<fdoving> hdxx: kbabel.
<hdxx> tnx
<borsten> fdoving: ping for localhost is ok, so no connection error this way
<fdoving> hdxx: that is if you go work with upstream (http://i18n.kde.org)
<fdoving> hdxx: http://i18n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/
<hdxx> fdoving: tnx
<TeleSkier> lsmod says that everything i should need to run my webcam is there, lsusb sees it, but i can't have it working (also tried as root in case something was wrong with permissions)
<TeleSkier> what else should i check?
<fdoving> borsten: ok, so you're trying to connect to localhost at tcp port 3306 right? the server might be setup for using sockets.
<sdf_> ubotu:don tchange any thing
<fdoving> !webcam | teleskier
<ubotu> teleskier: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fdoving> bbl.
<sdf_> same
<borsten> fdoving: right, what shall i change then
<sdf_> don t change any thing
<TeleSkier> thanks fdoving
<sdf_> fdoving:help
<TeleSkier> !webcam
<fdoving> borsten: check my.cnf - might give you some clues.
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fdoving> sdf_: i need to leave. have a meeting in 5 min. sorry.
<borsten> fdoving: hm, and what are better sockets or ports?
<sdf_> how can i be root in terminal?
<sdf_> to can i install any programms
<jermain_> yay i mounted my hdd! :
<borsten> sdf_: use sudo
<jermain_> :)
<borsten> sdf_: sudo apt-get [program] 
<borsten> sorry
<jermain_> sdf_: if you want to be and stay root you can do sudo su
<borsten> sdf_: sudo apt-get install [program] 
<jermain_> wth
<jermain_> borsten
<sdf_> i want install apt
<jermain_> do you known how i can chown my hdd?
<jermain_> its root acces only
<jermain_> ><
<imagine> o.O
<Lynoure> jermain_: remounting rw is probably the thing.
<Lynoure> jermain_: (just a guess)
<jermain_> cim pretty newb
<jermain_> how do i do that?
<sdf_> there is on update package
<sdf_> how can i install it
<Lynoure> jermain_: Wait a min, I'll look up a tutorial for you.
<jermain_> ty :)
<sdf_> my adept don t open
<jermain_> I'll be waiting patiently
<jermain_> sdf_ close bash
<borsten> jemain: yes?
<jermain_> then try again
<jermain_> borsten nvm Lynoure is allready helping me :)
<jermain_> i dont want to impose ^^
<borsten> ok
<jermain_> btw are you dutch?
<jermain_> because borsten in dutch = breats
<jermain_> *breasts
<jermain_> :p
<borsten> sdf-: try sudo apt-get install adept
<borsten> lol
<borsten> jermain: it comes from thorsten, just a nic
<Lynoure> borsten: go ahead, if you want to, I am not supposed to do support... :/
<jermain_> :)
<borsten> Lynoure: im not supposed either
<sdf_> borsten:i had E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> borsten: :)
<sdf_> and E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jermain_> im gonna try and chown the mount folder :o
<jermain_> ls
<sdf_> why do any one want help me?
<llutz> jermain_: what filesystem is on your hdd/partition?
<jermain_> i have no idea
<jermain_> its mounted and i have acces
<jermain_> i can do anything on it from bash
<borsten> sdf_: try to edit /etc/apt/sources.linst with nano or something like this
<jermain_> but on the gui
<llutz> jermain_: "mount" tells you
<jermain_> i have read only acces
<slow-motion> hallo
<jermain_> oh
<jermain_> asd1
<jermain_> sda1 i mean
<sdf_> borsten:i don tknow what do i do please tell me by commands gradually
<sdf_> please
<borsten> sdf_:or simply use "kdesu konqueror"
<llutz> jermain_: what filesystem
<borsten> then go into the root directory
<jermain_> im noob sorry -.- how do i found out what filesystem it is,..
<weswh-> what's an appropriate channel for general hardware questions?
<llutz> jermain_: the second last item on the row containing sda1
<jermain_> oh
<sdf_> borsten :firstly in terminal  what do i do?
<deviance> Weswh- wats the problem?
<sdf_> what do i write?
<jermain_> dev
<borsten> sdf_: "kdesu konqueror"
<borsten> got it?
<jermain_> i did "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hdd"
<llutz> jermain_: last item before those in brackets ;9
<sdf_>  i had X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sdf_> Failed to open device
<sdf_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sdf_> Failed to open device
<sdf_> borsten:what do i do?
<jermain_> ack
<hatekilldestroy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jermain_> i see it
<llutz> jermain_: or just paste the output of "mount" to !paste
<llutz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jermain_> type vfat
<borsten> sdf_: are you on a kde-dektop?
<llutz> jermain_: chmod won't work with vfat, "sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mnd/hdd"
<llutz> jermain_: chmod won't work with vfat, "sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mnt/hdd"
<hatekilldestroy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jermain_> o.O
<jermain_> ill do it right now
<deviance> Whats the default file type of linux harddrives under kubuntu
<sdf_> borsten:i don tknow
<deviance> !partiton] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partiton]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain_> llutz: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<deviance> !partion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<borsten> sdf_: do you see a gui?
<deviance> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sdf_> borsten:no i m in kde desktop
<llutz> jermain_:" sudo echo -e \n >>/etc/fstab"
<llutz> jermain_: carefull, >> is important!
<borsten> sdf_: ok, what happens, when you type "sudo konqueror"
<jermain_> :o
<jermain_> i did it
<murali> hello everyone.i'm a newbie and i'm getting some error message when i try to use either apt-get or dpkg
<jermain_> what did i just do btw?
<jermain_> it didnt give output
<sdf_> borsten:you mean kdesu konqueror??
<llutz> jermain_: you added a newline to fstab :)
<gdiebel> !paste | murali
<ubotu> murali: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jermain_> :)
<borsten> sdf_: nope, "sudo"
<jermain_> so now i do the previous command again then
<jermain_> ^^
<llutz> jermain_: yep
<jermain_> line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<borsten> sdf_: soory, need to go, maybe some other an help you
<jermain_> :(
<llutz> jermain_: paste /etc/fstab to !paste plz
<llutz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sdf_> borsten:anyway thank you
<borsten> sdf_: ive tried... ;-)
<borsten> bye
<sdf_> thank you
<sdf_> bye
<jermain_> llutz you lost me there
<jermain_> is that a command or do you want me to paste something in chat?
<murali> gdiebel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17995/
<sdf_> any one help
<sdf_> ??
<llutz> jermain_: open a console, type "cat /etc/fstab" and use the mouse to paste the output in that url (opened in your brwoser)
<sdf_> llutz:can you help me?
<llutz>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<llutz> sdf_: i don't think so
<sdf_> llutz:why?
<hatekilldestroy> anybody know why amarok just fades to grey when i update a track name?
<jermain_> i hope i wont flood:
<llutz> jermain_: not here!
<jermain_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<jermain_> #
<jermain_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<sdf_> jermain:can you help me?
<jermain_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<jermain_> # /dev/hdc1
<jermain_> UUID=1b2a68e9-7c70-4e69-b620-3339c52d333c /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jermain_> # /dev/hdc5
<jermain_> UUID=d8067275-1e89-46f7-a7c7-49987f5273c1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<jermain_> /dev/cdrom        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0n
<jermain_> oh
<jermain_> :)
<jermain_> phew
<jermain_> what is it that you want to do?
<llutz> jermain_: open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<murali> gdiebel:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/
<jermain_> k
<llutz> jermain_: paste it there and give the link back here
<jermain_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17999/
<jermain_> sdf
<jermain_> oops
<llutz> jermain_: ops, my fault....
<llutz> jermain_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<murali> jermain_: can u plz help me with my prob?? i've a prob with aptitude n dpkg..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/
<sdf_> jermain: when i open adebt       appear   apt database could not be open this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration  try running apt-setup and apt-get update and i do this commans in terminal and appear comman not foun
<llutz> jermain_: delete the "n" in the last line and add a  linefeed (press enter) there, save and exit
<llutz> jermain_: command should have been "echo -e "\n" ...., sry
<murali> llutz:can u plz help me with my prob?? i've a prob with aptitude n dpkg..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/
<sdf_> jermain: can you help me?
<jermain_> k llutz 1 sec
<llutz> murali: no idea
<canen> hello
<sdf_> can any one help??
<sdf_> please i need help
<canen> where can i find instructions for upgrading to feisty using the command line?
<canen> sdf_: ?
<jermain_> ugh,..
<jermain_> i cant see the line i was supposed to have had
<jermain_> added
<llutz> jermain_: an empty line is hard to see .)
<jermain_> o.O
<sdf_> canen:  when i open adebt       appear   apt database could not be open this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration  try running apt-setup and apt-get update and i do this commans in terminal and appear comman not foun
<llutz> jermain_: last line ends with "0n", change in into "0" and press <enter> after that
<jermain_> lol lets call it quits, i'll just move my files from roo in bash
<sdf_> canen: can you help me?
<jermain_> :) sdf_ looks really desperate :/
<jermain_> k
<sdf_> jermain: what do you mean?
<canen> sdf_: what command did you run?
* UKESN|Javax -> gone to play warsow
<jermain_> oh nvm canen is helping him
<jermain_> luutz
<jermain_> i cant delete the 'n'
<eXistenz> what is a good ps viewer in Kubuntu?
<llutz> jermain_: why not?
<jermain_> backspace or del wont remove it
<jermain_> wait nvm -.-
<zerak> What is the command and recommended way to add oneself to a group ? (instead of editing /etc/group )
<jermain_> i should open it in cate
<sdf_> canen: when i open the adept appear the last message?
<jermain_> not konquerer
<canen> eXistenz: kpdf
<llutz> zerak: adduser user group
<zerak> thank you
<gdiebel> murali: Put this in /etc/apt/apt.conf and the problem goes away, at least it did for me today: APT::Cache-Limit 12582912;
<jermain_> >< argh
<canen> sdf_: did you run apt-setup?
<jermain_> i removed the n
<jermain_> but cant save
<llutz> jermain_: sudo nano....
<llutz> jermain_: you missed sudo i think
<jermain_> i did sudo su ealier
<sdf_> conen:ya and appear command not found
<sdf_> conen:what do i do?
<jermain_> oic
<jermain_> ,..
<jermain_> i opened an editor in bash
<jermain_> the n is gone
<llutz> jermain_: and fstab saved?
<jermain_> nope
<jermain_> how do i save and exit?
<llutz> jermain_: ctrl-x
<jermain_> done and hit 'y' afterwards
<canen> sdf_: if you run 'sudo apt-get update' what happens?
<loco_aullador_> hello
<sdf_> conen: i had E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jermain_> llutz im still in gnu nano, whats my next move?
<jermain_> :)
<loco_aullador_> i want to install the ati drivers but i have some troubles with it, i've heard about a utility called envy that installs the ati driver is it true?
<canen> sdf_: paste your sources.list here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<llutz> jermain_: still in nano? leave it, remount
<sdf_> canen:what is the source do you mean?>?
<llutz> jermain_: try again "sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mnt/hdd"
<baldie> hey... I've been using ubuntu for a bit time, but now I installed Kubuntu here on my laptop, just now. I can't open the add/remove programs or the adept package manager, or the 'updates available', because it says that another instance of the package manager is already open.. but it isnt!!
<canen> sdf_: copy the contents of the file and paste it. you can use kwrite to open it.
<canen> sdf_: kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list from the command line
<MementoMori> hi all.......
<Etokura> Hi
<MementoMori> what's the shortcut to show/hide konqueror menu?
<gdiebel> MementoMori: ctrl+m
<MementoMori> gdiebel: thank you very much
<sdf_> canen: i don t understand what do you mean?
<jermain_> -.- thank you very much for your patience llutz, but i think this isnt gonna work. I'll just move the files without using the gui ^^
<canen> sdf_: ok
<sdf_> canen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18000/
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<baldie> can anyone help me fix my package managers?
<sdf_> canen :that is my result
<m_tadeu> I can't find the development package for dbus...which package is it?
<sdf_> canen: do you know my problem and can you help me please?
<canen> sdf_: do this from the command line "kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" and copy the contents of that file so I can see it.
<gdiebel> m_tadeu: libdbus-1-dev
<canen> sdf_: your sources.list file is misconfigured but i need to see it to tell you what to fix. from the error the first line is wrong but there could be more
<sdf_> canen: i had bash: kwrite/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<m_tadeu> gdiebel: thanx :)
<canen> sdf_: missing space between kwrite and filename
<canen> sdf_: should be kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<kubuntu_tester> I have installed kubuntu 7.04
<sdf_> canen : i do that
<kubuntu_tester> first question: why during boot phase there is a duplicate entry (Reiser suprt block...bla...bla...bla)?
<sdf_> canen: and i get the file :sources.list
<sdf_> canen: then what do i do?
<canen> sdf_: copy and paste the contents here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kubuntu_tester> second question: how can I disable NetworkManagerDispatcher?
<kubuntu_tester> and last: how can I control output format during boot?
<kubuntu_tester> it's weird
<kubuntu_tester> I dont like usplash
<sdf_> canen:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18004/
<Ash-Fox> kubuntu_tester, you can turn it off.
<sdf_> canen : this is the link
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, as for the last question: you can remove the quiet and splash options from /boot/grub/menu.lst and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<alexicon> out of curiosity anyone here use zoneedit??
<Yorokobi> that'll remove usplash from boot
<Ash-Fox> alexicon, no, I use xname.
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: I done it, but the format of messages are weird
<kubuntu_tester> not the usplash it-self
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, are you referring to the kernel messages and init messages?
<alexicon> Ash-Fox: xname, they use dynamic dns for your own domain?
<kubuntu_tester> yes
<alexicon> ah
<canen> sdf_: the first line is wrong but all your repositories are commented out anyway
<alexicon> ty Ash-Fox this looks good
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, you can't do anything about it ... unless you're referring to bad CR/LF's
<kubuntu_tester> what it means CR/LF's?
<kubuntu_tester> *does
<canen> sdf_: remove the first line
<Ash-Fox> alexicon, I make a suggestion. Use a dyndns service with xname, and get use a cname record to point to your dyndns addy
<Yorokobi> Carriage Return / Line Feeds
<kubuntu_tester> oh okay
<alexicon> i'll give that a try, cheers Ash-Fox
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: then I cant do anything...
<kubuntu_tester> :(
<canen> sdf_: also uncomment the lines beginning with deb or deb-src
<sdf_> conen:the first line from "sources.list???
<Yorokobi> heh, you can re-enable usplash :)
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: lol
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty, and I can't seem to print from Eclipse (I think it doesn't see any printers)...and I get the same problem with Zend Studio (another Java app).  I *can* print from other applications, like Firefox and Thunderbird.
<Ash-Fox> sdf_, don't uncomment the lines that have the word 'backports' in them.
<baldie> hey.. my newly installed kubuntu keeps telling me that the package manager database is being used by another app.. i've tried to reboot....
<loco_aullador_> hello i want to install the ati drivers but i have some troubles with it, i've heard about a utility called envy that installs the ati driver is it true?
<Yorokobi> !adeptfix | baldie
<ubotu> baldie: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<canen> sdf_: yeah and also what Ash-Fox said
<baldie> uhm.. ok cool
<Ash-Fox> !ati | loco_aullador_
<ubotu> loco_aullador_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Contrast> I'm trying to write a script that will automatically install a large number of packages from various third party repositories on a freshly installed system, but I keep getting error messages about unmet dependencies when I try to run it (even though everything I'm trying to install is properly installed on a different system). Would someone mind having a look at it and seeing if they can spot anything that could be causing
<Contrast> this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18005/
<sdf_> canen: the first line must be removed right?
<canen> sdf_: yes
<sdf_> canen: please tell me the next line that must be remove?
<sdf_> canen:please the number of line
<Ash-Fox> Contrast, it would help to see the error you're getting at which step
<Yorokobi> Contrast, add the depended-upon packages to your install script
<loco_aullador_> ubotu thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baldie> cool thx... it worked ubotu
<canen> sdf_:  the file should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18008/
<Yorokobi> !bot | baldie
<ubotu> baldie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yorokobi> :)
<Contrast> AshFox, one sec...
<baldie> i have aanother Q though.. my package managers keeps telling me to insert the feisty CD... how do I disable that?
<canen> sdf_: i am curious to know; how did the file get like this?
<Yorokobi> baldie, remove the CDROM entry from your sources.list
<Yorokobi> 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Ash-Fox> Contrast, also, what are you installing with automatix? java, flash, mp3, wmv support etc. can all be installed with just the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<sdf_> canen : what do you mean?
<baldie> kk thx
<canen> sdf_: what were doing when you got the errors?
<sdf_> canen: i add link ro repositories and i wasn t know what didn t i make ?
<canen> sdf_: does apt-get update work now?
<sdf_> ya
<sdf_> canen and i have update but don t open
<Contrast> Ash-Fox: GoogleEarth and Picasa, among a few others.
<canen> sdf_: what doesn't open?
<sdf_> canen:adept
<Ash-Fox> Contrast, okay =)
<sdf_> canen: i remove the first line then?
<Contrast> Ash-Fox: I'm running the script again now. Once it finishes I'll paste the output.
<sdf_> canen: i  can t understand any thing from source.list file?
<canen> sdf_: copy the contents of the file in the link i gave you. that should be correct
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: why during boot I have this message (twice) "Reiser super block..."
<kubuntu_tester> ?
<Ash-Fox> Contrast, by the way, you might be interested in apt-proxy, so you don't have to redownload packages over and over on your test machine.
<sdf_> canen: i do and give you the link
<freakabcd> hi all
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, did you format your partitions as ReiserFS?
<freakabcd> is k3b on feisty messed uo?
<Contrast> Ash-Fox: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: yes
<sdf_> <sdf_> canen:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18004/
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, there you go then.
<freakabcd> i load up k3b, insert a blank dvd. it shows 'blank disc inserted capacity 4.4G' on the top
<freakabcd> then i click on 'New data dvd' and add files.
<canen> sdf_: no. replace the contents of your sources.list with this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18008/
<freakabcd> finally i click burn.
<kubuntu_tester> oh okay
<freakabcd> then in the resulting dialog i CANNOT click 'burn'
<freakabcd> as it is disabled and it says 'insert blank dvd'
<freakabcd> what the heck is going on?
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: ??
<sdf_> canen: then do save???
<Yorokobi> kubuntu_tester, you rang?
<rohan> hi .. kubuntu feisty does not have the migration assistant enabled ?
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: yes, go where?
<canen> sdf_: yes but you must open the file with sudo. "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Contrast> Yorokobi: When the script is trying to install package x, for example, it says, "package x depends on package y but package y is not going to be installed." Could just adding package y to the script still be the fix? Also, I thought apt-get was supposed to automatically install all dependencies?
<baldie> uhm... i'm trying to mount a fat32 drive, but it aint easy... i typed sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/sda6 /home/baldie/win but it gives me an error msg... already mount or /home/baldie/win busy... but if I write "mount" i dont see /dev/sda6
<Ash-Fox> rohan, it doesn't come with one.
<rohan> Ash-Fox: err.. the installer
<freakabcd> and on the console i can see message: 'insert blank dvd'
<sdf_> canen: before i close it?
<darryl> I have a Canon CFX-L3500 Printer - I am trying to get it working with Kubuntu - anyone know of a Driver I can use for it?
<freakabcd> how can this dialog not know there IS a blank inserted while the rest of k3b knows there is a blank inside??
<Yorokobi> Contrast, I would add package y to the apt-get line(s) (as necessary) ... historically, apt-get hasn't fixed dependencies
<terrestre> freakabcd: do you test another dvd?
<Ash-Fox> rohan, ubiquity ?
<freakabcd> (K3bDevice::Device) /dev/scd0: GET CONFIGURATION length det failed.
<Ash-Fox> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<canen> sdf_: if you have the file open, close it then open it with sudo and replace the contents, then save.
<rohan> Ash-Fox: yes, ubiquity
<freakabcd> thats the message i see on console when the burn diualog is invoked
<canen> sdf_: then try apt-get update
<rohan> it did not enable migration assistant for kubuntu install
<Ash-Fox> rohan, there isn't one as far as I know for Kubuntu.
<Contrast> Yorokobi: Ok, thanks. I'll try that if worse comes to worse. I'm holding that as a last resort though, as that's going to be an extremely large number of dependencies to add to the script.
<freakabcd> terrestre, err.. you mean to say k3b *detecting* a blank dvd disc and saying the size is 4.4G and saying what speeds it supports is a *by chancve* event?
<rohan> Ash-Fox: well, kubuntu just creates a Qt wrapper around ubiquity ..
<freakabcd> and my dvd is the one that is crap
<freakabcd> ?
<Ash-Fox> rohan, yes and the migration manager is for migrating to Gnome applications...
<rohan> ah, i see, Ash-Fox
<terrestre> freakabcd: do you test another?
<Yorokobi> Contrast, aptitude may fix dependencies on the fly ... I don't use it so I can't say for certain but its worth looking in to.
<freakabcd> another what?
<terrestre> dvd
<freakabcd> i have only this brand of blanks.
<freakabcd> you want me to buy another brand of blanks?
<freakabcd> and how is it that k3b detects and even gets the speeds right?
<freakabcd> but when it goes to burn, there is 'no dvd'  :(
<Contrast> Yorokobi: I'll keep that in mind. Thanks a lot.
<Yorokobi> Contrast, np
<kubuntu_tester> Yorokobi: I cant create a link to an hard-disk (mounted) on my desktop
<netshare> hi there everybody. how can I share internet connection on a 6.10 kubuntu machine, for a laptop with Win XP on it?
<terrestre> whats mean brand? jajaja
<baldie> uhm... i'm trying to mount a fat32 drive, but it aint easy... i typed sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/sda6 /home/baldie/win but it gives me an error msg... already mount or /home/baldie/win busy... but if I write "mount" i dont see /dev/sda6
<kubuntu_tester> this is the message: "The reported error was: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1 mount failed"
<freakabcd> terrestre, i mean the company that made the blanks
<sdf_> canen: are you here??
<freakabcd> i have lg 8x dvd-r blanks
<canen> sdf_: yes
<freakabcd> and i have been using these happily with edgy before
<sdf_> canen:thank you very very much you are very polit man
<darryl> I have a Canon CFX-L3500 Printer - I am trying to get it working with Kubuntu - anyone know of a Driver I can use for it?
<canen> sdf_: no problem
<terrestre> freakabcd: aaah, my question was if you just tray with one dvd o pur anohter of that, its just a posibility
<sdf_>  canen:can you learn me linux"kubuntu"?
<sdf_> canen: it s the first time to use linux
<freakabcd> terrestre, i've tried putting in 3 blanks so far.
<freakabcd> you recommend me trying the rest of the 10 or so i have?
<terrestre> freakabcd: no
<canen> sdf_: oh.
<freakabcd> even if you do so, i will NOT do it
<freakabcd> :p
<Etokura> darryl, do you have the software that came with the printer?/
<freakabcd> seriously thi sis pissing me off
<canen> sdf_: http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php that will do it better than i ever can
<darryl> Etokura: yes but its for WinDOZE only
<jthomas> darryl: install foomatic-db-something, its got a ton of print drivers that'll appear in your KDE Add Printer once its been installed (I forget the exact name, look in Adept)
<Etokura> You can try using it with wine
<Etokura> sudo apt-get install wine
<Etokura> It may run
<darryl> Etokura: I would rather had a driver
<darryl> even a compatible one
<jthomas> darryl: install foomatic-db-something, its got a ton of print drivers that'll appear in your KDE Add Printer once its been installed (I forget the exact name, look in Adept)
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: got here late - your having problems burning DVD's?
<freakabcd> terrestre, you know where k3b stores settings etc ?
<freakabcd> LeeJunFan, indeed
<netshare> hi there everybody. how can I share internet connection on a 6.10 kubuntu machine, for a laptop with Win XP on it?
<darryl> jthomas: im looking that up now
<sdf_> canen: what are the repositories???
<freakabcd> and its really weird :(
<canen> sdf_: this should also be good https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Contrast> Ash-Fox: Here's the output of the script. FYI, it's quite long. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18009/
<terrestre> freakabcd: no man, i dont know
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: you got a toshiba DVD/RW?
<canen> sdf_: respositories are where the softwhere is stored
<darryl> jthomas: its called foomatic-db and its already installed :s
<freakabcd> LeeJunFan, no. nec ND-6650A
<jthomas> darryl: any other packages available?  there should be a third word on there...
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: have you tried -R and +R media?
<jthomas> i thought...
<darryl> I see a bunch of Canon drivers but not for the CFX-L3500 IF
<jovans> hi@ll
<freakabcd> LeeJunFan, dude. its definitely no tthe drive or the blanks
<jovans> why kde runs so slow on my machine? I am using 7.04 Kubuntu
<freakabcd> cos the same drive worked with the same blanks on edgy
<darryl> jthomas: yes there are some for HP LaserJet as the third word but nothing for Canon
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: dude, I didn't say it was. :)
<freakabcd> umm.. maybe a week ago!
<jthomas> darryl: not sure then mate, i don't print really so... not had to deal with it before.... tried google at all??
<baldie> uhm... i'm trying to mount a fat32 drive, but it aint easy... i typed sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/sda6 /home/baldie/win but it gives me an error msg... already mount or /home/baldie/win busy... but if I write "mount" i dont see /dev/sda6
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: I've got a similar problem with growisofs, I can burn +R's with my toshiba, but not -R's, and +R's only after I updated the firmware, except this drive worked fine with edgy.
<darryl> jthomas: yes I always google before asking here.... but all I get on Google is results for WinDOZE
<jmichaelx> !democracyplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracyplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> and works fine with windows too.
<jthomas> baldie: try unmounting it: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<Etokura> The driver should be in that software cd
<jthomas> darryl: add the work 'linux' to your search
<netshare> !internet share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> or 'ubuntu'
<freakabcd> LeeJunFan, but you see the difference with my problem is: *nothing* has changed except for edgy->feisty and k3b old ver->new ver
<darryl> jthomas: yes I did both variations
<Ash-Fox> Contrast, hm, okay, 'dpkg --force-all -i ~/Automagic_0.1/Applications/automatix2_1.1-3.12-7.04feisty_i386.deb', I think a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after that will resolve all the depedencies properly after .. but I can't be sure
<netshare> !netshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> freakabcd: yeah, same here. Feisty has a diff version of growisofs.
<terrestre> i have a problem with the growisof too, night to day the thing stop to work. i have to reinstall growisof
<freakabcd> wtf?
<freakabcd> sorry for the language
<Contrast> Ash-Fox: K, I'll try that. BRB
<freakabcd> i just removed some files and now the burn button is enabled!
<freakabcd> thi sis shite
<kubuntu_tester> nobody can help me? sob!
<dominik_> Hello world!!!
<freakabcd> k3b was showing 4.8 MB left
<Etokura> Hello dominik_
<freakabcd> so i thought everything was peachy
<baldie> jthomas: it says it aint mounted...
<freakabcd> why would it not burn with that much free space left?
<terrestre> freakabcd: i just cant burn till 4.3 in a dvd
<baldie> when i open the gui drivemanager from system utilities, it doesnt say the drive is fat... maybe it cant recognize the drive? how do I determine=?
<baldie> system settings*
<freakabcd> huh really? i have burnt with about 1 MB left on edgy
<freakabcd> what the heck..
* freakabcd shakes fist at k3b
<dominik_> Hi guys, I have a little problem...
<dominik_> I can't seem to be getting updates for my Linux computer.
<jthomas> baldie: are you sure that your filesystem type is correct in the mount command?
<netshare> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> dominik_: feisty?  i've not had any updates yet either... i find that hard to believe also! :)
<dominik_> I used to get notification icon informing me of updates, and asking me if I want to install updates...
<netshare> :( noone knows how to share internet connection? :(
<terrestre> who was the guy that want to share the internet connecction?
<netshare> mee
<terrestre> aah netshare, from a win xp?
<dominik_> am using 6.06 LTS Kubuntu
<baldie> jthomas: the filsystem is idd fat32.. I'm dualbooting, and i have this fat32 drive that i want mounted... i had ubuntu before, where it worked
<netshare> no. i want to share the net on linux, for a win xp
<jthomas> baldie: not sure; i can mount my fat32 but for some reason its 'read-only filesystem'... and it shouldn't be...
<baldie> aargh.. it's sda5... i typed sda6
<dominik_> now, those updates notifications dont come up anymore
<terrestre> netshare: i did it like this... I install firestarter
<baldie> jthomas: try with -o umask 0000
<baldie> jthomas: try with -o umask=0000 even
<netshare> so the gateway is the linux, and when sometimtes i connect a pc with winXP, i can use the net on the pc with xp
<jthomas> 'even' ??
<netshare> firestarter can share connection?
<terrestre> netshare: the wizzard of firestarter give the option to share the conecction
<netshare> thats a simply firewall i thought
<netshare> oh
<netshare> okay
<baldie> like 'sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/hdax /home/blablabla
<terrestre> netshare: yeah its was, but its really cool
<dominik_> ...I even tried updating manually, but it keeps failing to connect to the remote server for updates...anyone have any ideas or solutions???
<jthomas> ok i will!  but its an ipod being mounted by HAL... and i cannot add music to the Rockbox folders...  auto mount may not allow for the umask...
<baldie> uhmm :o
<baldie> hmm
<netshare> and do i need any package for tha sharing?
<terrestre> netshare: and after the configuration you can start it like a daemon
<baldie> automount usually mounts as read/write
<jthomas> i know, but its not.
<baldie> anyways it should work with '-o umask=0000'
<netshare> daemon?
<jthomas> one of many HAL error sin feisty
<netshare> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> netshare: just sudo aptitude install firestarter
<jthomas> one of many HAL errors in feisty, on my machine...
<deviance> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<deviance> ohh I am connected
<terrestre> !ping
<terrestre> guajajaja
<ubotu> pong
<dominik_> hello guys, does anyone know why we can't get updates for 6.06 anymore????
<baronmordock> ubotu
<dominik_> hmm
<netshare> terrestre: aptitude is apt-get? or not the same?
<close2__> hello, my brother (who is on vacation now) installed kubuntu on my sis. computer.  (the feisty beta version)
<terrestre> netshare: its the same but different
<close2__> problem now: if I try to "aptitude dist-upgrade"  aptitude want's to remove kdebase
<terrestre> netshare: give you more options, some times its better apt-get sometimes aptitude
<close2__> netshare: aptitude for instance makes a difference between manually installed packages and autom. installed packages
<jermain> okay im desperate. I had some mounting problems, someone tried to help me and had me edit .fstab but it had a typo. Now i cant mount anything and i dont know
<sdf_> canen:are you here??
<jermain> how to chjange the file
<close2__> jermain: are you using the boot-cd?
<jermain> i have the edgy cd
<jermain> not the feisty
<close2__> jermain: and are you using it right now?
<jermain> nope, wait let me get it
<sdf_> ash-fox: can you help me?
<sdf_> ash-fox:i have question?
<Ash-Fox> Just ask the question
<dominik_> sorry, is anyone here having problems getting updates for 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) like me????
<llutz> jermain: make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18011/, that's your old fstab
<sdf_> ash-fox:are you here???
<jermain> thats the thing
<jermain> i cant change it
<terrestre> jermain: do you try sudo mount -a
<llutz> jermain: alt-f2: "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<Tm_T> sdf_: just ask
<dac> my 6.06 LTS dapper drake works just fine.
<jermain> k
<close2__> sorry, didn't realize that kubuntu still boots
<sdf_> th-t:i have sd.cpp file in desktop how can  i run this file?
<sdf_> tm-t:
<Ash-Fox> It's sourcecode, not a program
<jermain> thanks llutz
<Ash-Fox> You can open it with a text file, like kate
<Ash-Fox> err text editor
<trotek> is there any way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/status. i've lost that file
<dominik_> hmm, I think I need to remove my files from the computer and reinstall an operating system that gives me updates then
<jermain> llutz: btw i dunno how, but after restart the problem was solved
<jermain> the icon for the hdd just appeared
<close2__> dominik_: feisty could work as well
<jermain> weird -.-
<sdf_> ash-fox:how can i compile it?
<sdf_> ash-fox:how can i program with c/c++ in kubuntu?
<llutz> jermain: win-like problem-solution...
<dac> dominik, i do have all the updates except the last one.
<dominik_> thanks close2, but I think I've had enough of this Linux stuff
<Ash-Fox> sdf_, gcc I would imagine
<sdf_> ash-fox:how can i do this from terminal
<sdf_> ?
<terrestre> dominik_: what OS give you updates?
<dominik_> I don't want to start an OS flaming war here, but you know what OS am talking about
<close2__> could somebody please verify "my" sources.list    http://christian.delta64.com/sources.list
<Ash-Fox> sdf_, yes and I can't help you with compiling applications.
<terrestre> dominik_: mmm think of feisty like vista and dapper like xp, its not a easy update
<terrestre> i think
<dominik_> ...the OS i left before installing Linux...now, I can't even play all those online radios that I used to enjoy while relaxing :(
<close2__> terrestre: apparently he doesn't get updates for his dapper
<terrestre> close2__: was just a example
<MrWGW> how do I install a pre-downloaded package from the CLI?
<close2__> does anybody have an idea, why my dist-upgrade wants to remove kdelibs?
<Skrot-> sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<dominik_> now guys listent to this: I wanted to listen to my mp3 files, but there was not media player installed to play it...
<close2__> just hints, would really help
<MrWGW> thaks skrot
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Skrot-> close2__: Do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<close2__> yes
<terrestre> dominik_: actually what i do its a different partition for my home, so after 6 month with a new release go out I just keep all my stuff
<Skrot-> okay
<dominik_> ...then, I was asked to install it through the update manager, but the update does NOT work
<terrestre> dominik_: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<dominik_> am using Kubuntu
<terrestre> mm amarok its installed
<BluesKaj> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrWGW> also how do I get it to autoresolve dependencies during such an install?
<dark> Is dapper to fiesty worth the effort?
<terrestre> yeaaaaaaah
<terrestre> feisty rulz
<MrWGW> Dapper has LTS, but Feisty has 2.6.20+other goodness
<MrWGW> however, I wouldn't migrate a server or critical production system that worked fine
<sdf_> i have cpp file in disktop how can compile and run it from trminal?
<MrWGW> since Dapper will be supported much longer than Feisty
<sdf_> terminal*
<close2__> sdf_: alt-f2
<close2__> konsole
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know why files starting with "list.vcf" appear on my desktop, I delete them, and then a few hours later, they come back to haunt me?
<close2__> sdf_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<dominik_> this is the output from my terminal
<close2__> sdf_: cd ~/Desktop
<dominik_> dominik@home-linux:/home$ sudo aptitude update
<dominik_> Reading package lists... Done
<dominik_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dominik_> Initialising package states... Done
<dominik_> Building tag database... Done
<dominik_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<dominik_>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<dominik_> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<dominik_>   Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<dominik_> Err http://wxpython.wxcommunity.com  Release.gpg
<close2__> sdf_: g++ filename
<dominik_>   Could not connect to wxpython.wxcommunity.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<dominik_> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg
<dominik_>   Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<close2__> sdf_: should result in an a.out  file, which is executable
<close2__> sdf_: in the konsole type      ./a.out   and the program should start
<close2__> sdf_: if and only if there are noc special dependencies....
<ferret_0567> !pastebin | dominik_ (the reason you where kicked)
<ubotu> dominik_ (the reason you where kicked): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_0567> You need to use the pastebin to paste stuff like that next time, ok?
<close2__> ferret_0567: if i am not mistaken vcf's are contact-cards
<dominik_> ok
<ferret_0567> Thanks
<sdf_> close2: i had E: Couldn't find package gcc
<ferret_0567> I know what vcf's are, just why do they keep on reappearing?
<ferret_0567> I didn't specify that I wanted them to appear on my desktop
<close2__> sdf_: try c++-compiler
<close2__> ferret_0567: did you try to open one/them in an editor?
<close2__> it might give you an idea, which program produces them
<ferret_0567> no
<ferret_0567> I'll try that
<sdf_> close2:
<sdf_> same
<sdf_> close2:same
<ferret_0567> They are blank
<ferret_0567> I used "cat"
<close2__> that didn't help ;)
<close2__> sdf_: you might even have g++ installed
<dominik_> anyway, thanks guys for your time...let me go see if I can reinstall a different OS
<close2__> sdf_: try to execute it
<close2__> dominik_: bsd is quite cool as well
<ferret_0567> 0 byte files :(
<Noiseconformist> Hi, anyone managed get Xorg from 7.04 running with older ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 chips? I just get 800x600 resolution on my notebook (instead of 1400x1050 int or 1680x1050 ext.)
<sdf_> close2:i wrote cd~/Desktop inkonsole
<sdf_> close2:and i had vo file or directory
<sdf_> no#
<ferret_0567> I dunno what is recreating these files, it's a bug
<ferret_0567> I guess I'll search on launchpad
<close2__> sdf_:  didn't you say you had the file on  your desktop?
<BluesKaj> anyone using the ati ixp soundcard ?  ...I have audio, but I'd like to use the digital audio out to my HT Receiver in the tvroom
<dominik_> thanks close2_, but I think I need something that am comfortable with
<sdf_> close2:ya
<borsten> Noiseconformist. have you tried installing the graphic drivers?
<sdf_> close2:i do
<close2__> sdf_: so     cd   ~/Desktop
<close2__> sdf_:    ls
<close2__> gives nothing?
<dominik_> Linux is not for me
<Noiseconformist> borsten, which one in particular?  fglrx? That one doesn't support the 7500 anymore
<terrestre> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<borsten> Noiseconformist: dunno, im nvidia-user ;-)
<Noiseconformist> borsten, errm ... well ...
<sdf_> close2:i do and appear allfiles in desktop then what do i do?
<weswh-> which command will give me an overview of the hard disks recognized by the system? I want to see if my RAID array is being recognized...
<Noiseconformist> borsten, unfortunately I can't change the chip in my notebook :-/
<borsten> Noiseconformist: yeah, i know ;-)
<borsten> ill have a look
<ferret_0567> I would report a bug, but, I don't have enough info to report it
<Noiseconformist> borsten, oddly enough, I got here 5.10 on the same modell, which works like a breeze
<sdf_> close2:are you here?
<ferret_0567> Do any of you see files starting with "list.vcf" appear on your desktops?
<sdf_> please any one help
<sdf_> ??
<close2__> sdf_: what does     g++     say?
<ssaa> hello i need some help  please. I installed superkaramba yesterday but I dont know how to add it to the startup
<borsten> Noiseconformist: why dont you simply change the monitor to vesa with the needed solution?
<BluesKaj> weswh- , check disk & filesystems in system settings/advanced
<ferret_0567> I want to report a bug about that, but it might be a isolated incident. Plus, I don't have enough info about this problem for a bug report to be useful
<close2__> anybody, how do i find the reason, why a dist-upgrade wants to remove kdebase
<borsten> *resolution
<ferret_0567> Because, dist-upgrade can remove packages, too
<sdf_> close2: i m in desktop and see all the files in desktop i wrote  g++ ds.cpp
<ssaa> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<close2__> but shouldn't kdebase be a dependency of kubuntu-desktop?
<sdf_> close2: i had no file or directory
<Flosoft> hi
<weswh-> what is the s prefix of drives in /dev? I just installed a RAID array (3ware hardware raid card, ata100). It seems to be showing up correctly as /dev/sda - just wondering what that means
<close2__> sdf_: "no such file or directory" ?
<Flosoft> I am desperatly trying to get my TV-Out enabled by default in Xorg
<Flosoft> using nvidia-glx and a GF2MX
<sdf_> close2:ya
<close2__> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ferret_0567> kdebase is just a metapackage, it doesn't really do anything, it just depends on other packages, if a million other packages aren't listed to remove, then, I believe kdebase is safe to remove
<baldie> how do I get mp3 support in kubuntu?
<Flosoft> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ferret_0567> Why don't you do: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep -i kdebase ?
<sdf_> close2: files in desktop are ds.cpp               konsole.desktop       kopete.desktop    plain
<borsten> Noiseconformist: i think the reason, why your graphics work fine with the 5.10 release is, that its simply older and has still support for your card
<close2__> sdf_: ok, the package i was looking for:  build-essential
<Flosoft> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<close2__> after apt-get install build-essential   g++.... should work
<sdf_> close2:what can i do now?
<close2__> sdf_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<close2__> sdf_: then call g++ yourfile.cpp    again, this should produce an a.out
<zk> hello all
<close2__> sdf_: which you call by typing:   ./a.out
<borsten> hi zk
<zk> i'm new to ubuntu/kubuntu...and i got a problem...
<zk> who can help me on prv?
<killhatedestroy> how would i force Amarok to close? it froze up.
<Flosoft> anyone?
<sdf_> close2:E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Flosoft> I can
<Flosoft> can't get the tv out to work
<close2__> could anybody usinf feisty tell me if kdebase should be installed
<close2__> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<sdf_> clos2: and
<sdf_> Reading package lists... Done
<sdf_> Building dependency tree... Done
<borsten> killhatedestroy: use performance monitor
<close2__> sdf_: try to install it, via the gui
<killhatedestroy> that froze up too :(
<sdf_> close2:how
<sdf_> close2:2
<killhatedestroy> i kind of hate kubuntu's ntfs support.
<sdf_> ???
<ferret_0567> no, kdebase doesn't need to be installed
<close2__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zk> Flosoft...i can't chat on prv with you
<close2__> sdf_:  just like any other program
<close2__> sdf_: K -> add/remove program   (or something like that)
<ferret_0567> My result of installing kdebase:   The following NEW packages will be installed: kappfinder kdebase kpager kpersonalizer ktip
<terrestre> killhatedestroy: do you try sudo aptitude install ntfs-g3
<killhatedestroy> yeah, i'm using that
<killhatedestroy> and it blows.
<killhatedestroy> Amarok takes at least 30 seconds just to write an MP3 tag.
<sdf_> close2: icant install any program in linux , it s the first time to use linux
<terrestre> killhatedestroy: really? i had installed but i dont use it
<close2__> ok, i will remove kdebase, let's see if everything blows up
<Flosoft> zk: well here is fine
<ferret_0567> There might be a newer ntfs-3g on their website
<ferret_0567> a lot of software in universe is older
<terrestre> sdf_: what do you want to install?
<zk> ook...i got a problem with my resolution...it's on 640*480...
<zk> this morning
<zk> it was ook...
<TeleSkier> while trying to run xawtv on Feisty I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18016/   Can Anyone have a look?
<octoberdan> TeleSkier: Sure
<close2__> sdf_: need to go, but everything's on the net (just google a bit)
<ferret_0567> maybe just restarting the X server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) might fix it
<sdf_> close2:please help me
<BluesKaj> TeleSkier:  running what graphics card?
<octoberdan> TeleSkier: Have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/90719 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xawtv/+bug/76501
<TeleSkier> BluesKaj, nvidia fx 5200 with nvidia drivers from kubuntu
<TeleSkier> ok thanks, goint to have a look and will also try restarting X.  Will let you know.
<Guest4__> hey
<Guest4__> where did ya'll go
<Flosoft> zk: u still there?
<zk> yes...i have to register my nickname...:| how do i do that? :D
<Flosoft> type /NickServ Register
<blckcts> anyone knows about tvout please? aticonfig
<Daisuke_Ido> ati is the devil and we speak not its name.
<Noiseconformist> borsten, the current Knoppix 5.2 runs fine on this particular notebook. Given that is there anything I can look at to find out whats needed to get the graphics working under feisty? I'm aware that Knoppix is Debian and not just based on it.
<blckcts> :)
<Arwen> blckcts, google fer "fglrx tvout"
<ferret_0567> Game too laggy, I'm going to exit out of IRC
<blckcts> ive got tvout enabled, i need to make it playing the video in fullscreen on tv
<TeleSkier> octoberdan: new error message using xawtv -nodga : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18017/
<thau> uhm it cant be correct, when i start the builtin performance thingie, it says im using 1.7gb of my 2gb ram ehm O_O
<Arwen> blckcts, err, set your media player to play at fullscreen on display foo?
<TeleSkier> something to do with Video4linux.......
<goki-ubuntu> you know, so far the hardware support in feisty seems worse than edgy
<borsten> Noiseconformist: your right, that knoppix is debian, but there are several pakages, whitch cant be found on "normal" deb-distros and repos
<baldie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blckcts> Arwen, i could live with that but the resolution on tv isnt the correct one, so i miss parts of the picture
<Arwen> goki-ubuntu, it's relatively newly released... seems better for me, my AHCI SATA is faster and my Radeon X300 crashes less
<Daisuke_Ido> blckcts: a standard def tv?
<Arwen> blckcts, set that TV's resolution to "640x480"
<BloodyTux> hey dai
<blckcts> yeah an old  crt
<Noiseconformist> borsten, ok, so its a waste of time to see how graphics is done there?
<goki-ubuntu> software wise it's great so far, but my monitor was misdetected, so I couldn't get max res, and it hasn't found my DVB card that edgy found and used perfectly with no intervention
<blckcts> Arwen havent figured out how to do that
<Arwen> one sec..
<blckcts> Thanks
<goki-ubuntu> wacom tablet works though, but that used to work fine in edgy too
<borsten> Noiseconformist: i dont know, im not this good informed, ive just noticed it... im new to feisty too
<TeleSkier> octoberdan, do I have to mount my /dev/video0 webcam perhaps ? I don't remeber doing anything like that on edgy
<Arwen> blckcts, does the "screen resolution" control panel do it?
<plisken> hi
<plisken> spanish?
<Noiseconformist> borsten, ok ... thx!
<hitmanWilly> !es | plisken
<ubotu> plisken: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<blckcts> Arwen, screen resolution has only monitor options
<octoberdan> TeleSkier: I'm not sure, but I have to run off, sorry
<sdf_> i download gcc compiler and it in my desktop how can i install it???
<TeleSkier> ok, thanks anyway octoberdan
<plisken> i want to try some C
<borsten> Noiseconformist: your welcome, im sorry that i coulndt help you more
<Flosoft> noone able to help me with my TV-Out?
<octoberdan> TeleSkier: Good luck!
<Arwen> blckcts, hmm - open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the entry for your TV, pastebin it if you can't
<TeleSkier> can anyone else have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18017/  ?
<hitmanWilly> sdf_: a better idea would be to get it from the repos, apt-get install build-essential
<plisken> bye
<BloodyTux> is there a imovie like program for kubuntu?
<Arwen> BloodyTux, eww... iMovie... try cinelerra or kino
<BloodyTux> thanks
<Noiseconformist> borsten, np - at least I managed to get the full resolution right know - guess how: just by copying the xorg.conf from the booted Knoppix ;-)
<borsten> Noiseconformist: hm, good idea
<Arwen> is there a guide anywhere on how to compile a vanilla kernel?
<baldie> i'm not impressed by the ubuntu-restricted-extras .. amarok still says there is no support, or it crashes...
<hitmanWilly> Arwen: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<baldie> it definitely doesnt work
<blckcts> Arwen the xorg:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18018/
<thau> ah baldie i had the same prob, sec ill look up what package i took instead, its different for kubuntu apparently
<GrahamA> I've got a camcorder, how do I mount it?
<Arwen> blckcts, doh - is your tvout working right now? I don't see a screen for it
<baldie> ah ok
<blckcts> yeah that why i pasted it, but it works
<yakuzi> hi all, i'm totaly new with linux and i'm wondering: is there a way to make my windows-key on my keyboard open the K-menu like in windows it opens the start-menu?
<blckcts> i see what i see on monitor, only loosing parts
<Arwen> blckcts, ah - here's the trick, you have to set your TV as a separate device
<GrahamA> yakuzi: Yeah, go into k menu, then up to system settings.
<thau> baldie: get libxine1-ffmpeg, should work then :)
<blckcts> what should i enter for BusID though?
<blckcts> no entry?
<baldie> ok cool
<GrahamA> Press keyboard & mouse, then on the side press shortcuts. Scroll down until you see popup launch menu which defaults to alt + f1
<yakuzi> GrahamA: yes i've it open
<Arwen> blckcts, na, I'll post a new xorg.conf for you
<thau> tell me if it works when youre done
<Arwen> blckcts, I assume you have an American TV? as in NTSC?
<blckcts> no, Pal one
<blckcts> just enter PAL
<baldie> oh now my laptop is working better and better.. last thing is that I need to set my wireless card into powersave mode.. it's getting AWFULLY hot atm
<thau> amarok works now baldie?
<mickwolfram> ciao a tutti
<Arwen> blckcts, ah, one sec
<baldie> uhm thau.. testing
<blckcts> sure
<thau> mmkay
<baldie> it just crashed on me... .. aint loading
<thau> hmm, do you have libxine1 aswell?
<baldie> prob not
<thau> try it i got both
<baldie> i have it
<thau> hmm wierd, worked for me, my amarok was crashing and stuff aswell
<yakuzi> GrahamA: if i try to change the key and i press windows-key, it keeps "saying" "win+", like it wants a 2de key
<Arwen> blckcts, ....the Ubuntu pastebin refused to let me paste
<borsten_> strange, im running amarok on a 400mhz-pc without trouble
<blckcts> ?
<yakuzi> (KUbuntu by the way)
<Arwen> blckcts, yeah, it accused me of being a spammer and refused to let me paste
<blckcts> can u sent me as file then? just plain txt
<GrahamA> yakuzi: Guess you better give it one :)
<yakuzi> it won't accept only windowskey?
<Arwen> blckcts, yeah, one sec, now I have to make the changes again... (btw, since you're using fglrx, my changes might not work - so backup)
<blckcts> yeah i alredy got a backup :)
<Arwen> say, you know that the r200 driver supports 9600?
<blckcts> no idea
<Arwen> blckcts, try this one
<TeleSkier> Can anyone have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18017/ ?  Apparently a problem with Video4Linux
<Arwen> blckcts, an wait, that one still had "NTSC" in it, find it and change it to "PAL"
<goki-ubuntu> ah I found the fix for my DVB card, needs the new module loading manually, now it works fine.
<blckcts> ok
<aldin> where i change ubuntu's default runlevel (/etc/inittab not present on 7.04)
<blekos_> what do i need to install for amarok to play mp3?
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 | blekos_
<ubotu> blekos_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> blekos_, libxine1-ffmpeg
<blckcts> trying and be back again
<aldin> how do i change ubuntu's default runlevel (/etc/inittab not present on 7.04), so i could start my X with startx?
<benkong2> yo!
<rymo_> hi guys
<benkong2> why does feisty only offer logout as an option? Is there a setting I can change to fix it?
<benkong2> using feisty kubuntu
<rymo_> stupid question: anyone beside me has problem with not loading modules /etc/modules? kubuntu 7.04
<benkong2> I have not
<Daisuke_Ido> benkong2: did you log in via kdm or did you start x from a terminal
<hitmanWilly> benkong2: are you starting kde from the cmd line?
<benkong2> hitmanWilly: actually gdm
<rymo_> guys? :(
<benkong2> rymo_: yes?
<rymo_> could any help me?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, normally one gets that when starting from a cli
<rymo_> i posted my problem :(
<benkong2> rymo_: what's your question?
<Lynoure> rymo_: any modules? all of them?
<rymo_> /etc/modules not loading
<rymo_> i think most of them...mainly i want to load acpi_cpufreq
* Arwen prepares to attempt to compile a fresh kernel
<benkong2> what's in /etc/modules?
<rymo_> which...isn't loaded
<rymo_> in /etc/modules is a list of modules to load at startup
<rymo_> but...it doesn't work
<Lynoure> rymo_: and   modprobe acpi_cpufreq  says what?
<benkong2> are you getting the error from dmesg output?
<rymo_> modprobe loads it
<hitmanWilly> rymo_: can you modprobe it?
<hitmanWilly> nm
<rymo_> before i make modprobe cpufreq-info gives me "not loaded status"
<rymo_> so..i think... module is not loaded at startup
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: why a new kernel?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, more SATA fixes
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, nice
<Arwen> and because I'm masochistic
<Daisuke_Ido> also nice
<Arwen> and because I figure I oughta do that at least once in my life
<hitmanWilly> Arwen: 2.6.21?
<neverblue> why is it that a web browser will take my .php file (right after a new install, I am just checking to see it works), and not run it in a browser?
<Arwen> hitmanWilly, ya
<Sharkyyyy> hello everybody
<blckcts> Arwen, no go. I lost the video completely now aswell :)
<Lynoure> rymo_: you can do   lsmod   to see what is loaded and what not.  I know that at least visor module does not load automatically the way it used to. :/
<neverblue> rather, it tried to run it
<hitmanWilly> Arwen: ive been thinking about it, tell me how it goes :)
<Arwen> blckcts, hmm, one sec
<Sharkyyyy> can somebody help me in Kubuntu+Nvidia install? I cant install NV driver! PLEASE HELP!
<neverblue> Sharkyyyy, consult the ubuntu guide (google it)
<Daisuke_Ido> Sharkyyyy: 1) NV is the open source non-accelerated driver
<Sharkyyyy> I shut the KDM down, and sh the install script. it says I need to install LIBC < WHAT IS THAT????
<Sharkyyyy> Nvidia not NV
<mg> how can I turn on .htaccess files in apache in user_dir module?
<neverblue> Sharkyyyy, you can also ask in #ubuntu-effects
<goki-ubuntu> ah that's good, kaffeine playing TV fine now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Sharkyyyy: 2) caps aren't necessary
<neverblue> hey Daisuke_Ido
<Sharkyyyy> not caps.. just shift :P
<Arwen> blckcts, well, I'm actually, gonna start my kernel build, but try this last xorg.conf
<KiPSeRoN> hi somone can help me i install beryl from the how to in the beryl site and now when i try change the resulotion of thscreen i can change only to 1400 800 or 800 600 and i want 1024 768 somone can help fix that problem
<rymo_> ? :(
<Daisuke_Ido> neverblue: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blckcts> ok thanks Arwen
<rymo_> fine..i will reboot and check it
<Arwen> KiPSeRoN, define it it xorg.conf
<neverblue> Daisuke_Ido, thats not it
<KiPSeRoN> what i need to do
<KiPSeRoN> what to define
<Daisuke_Ido> neverblue: i'm sorry what?
<KiPSeRoN> you want i show you my xorg.conf in paste bin
<KiPSeRoN> and you tell me what to
<KiPSeRoN> add
<KiPSeRoN> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<balint> hi, the net sharing doesnt work with firestarter
<balint> :(
<balint> eth0 is from where i get the internet, eth1 is the second network interface
<balint> i share the net on eth1
<neverblue> Daisuke_Ido, asking in php instead
<neverblue> thanks though
<Daisuke_Ido> neverblue: sorry, the build-essential was for Sharkyyyy
<balint> but on the other pc theres no connection
<Daisuke_Ido> my mistake :\
<jbobobski> help meh. i only see 640x480 resolution max in control settings
<Daisuke_Ido> Sharkyyyy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<balint> eth1 ip is 192.168.0.1
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go, i got a lil mixed up
<rymo_> Lynoure: no... in lsmod there's no acpi_cpufreq..or any stuff like this loaded
<balint> jbobobski: i think you should write the resolutions in xorg.conf
<jbobobski> k thanks
<jbobobski> i just installed kubuntu too.
<Daisuke_Ido> would be better to dpkg-reconfigure, probably
<KiPSeRoN> i see
<Lynoure> rymo_: I need to go now (falling asleep). It might be a bug, makse sense to search launchpad...
<KiPSeRoN> only 800 600 or 1400 800
<KiPSeRoN> i want 1024 768
<KiPSeRoN> you can help me type the resulotion in the xorg.conf
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<adaptr> no chance, we're not at your keyboard
<balint> :)
<rymo_> Lynoure: i will check generic kernel...
<balint> but as somebody said, dpkg-reconfigure is easyer
<hsystem-x> bad interprtation :S.
<hsystem-x> interpretation *
<neverblue> KiPSeRoN, use #ubuntu-effects for help with that
<Daisuke_Ido> neverblue: video issues are applicable here
<Daisuke_Ido> #ubuntu-effects is for "effects" such as beryl and compiz.
<balint> someone pls help me with internet sharing
<jbobobski> it didnt work
<kalorin`> I'll share the internet with you balint
<neverblue> Daisuke_Ido, i realize that, but there is alot going on, and the channel is a bit more knowledgeable about such topics
<neverblue> as you might already know
<balint> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> jbobobski: did you restart x?
<balint> ctrl-alt-backspace
<jbobobski> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin your xorg.conf
<balint> anyody got idea, wgy my internet sharing isnt working? :(
<administrador> hola
<jbobobski> also.. when installing xorg-fglrx.. is it supposed to show up as mesa?
<rymo_> Lynoure: strange some packets from /etc/modules has loaded..some not
<rymo_> Lynoure: the one..which actually interests me most..isnt :/
<danny> hello
<rymo_> hi
<danny> anyone good with wireless that is willing to help?
<balint> pls help me share
<albin_> depends on... what brand du you got on your wlan?
<danny> when i try and connecto to my wireless network (no security) Network-Manager get to about 28 percent then stops
<danny> i can see the network, i just can't connect
<kubuntu> what wireless card do have danny
<cotton> How can I upgrade KDE to 3.5.6?
<albin_> ok do you have a Broadcom card or what
<danny> broadcom
<octoberdan> What should I use for vmware?
<danny> i have used the bcm4318 program to setup ndiswrapper
<albin_> first, you have to blacklist the built in driver..
<albin_> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DX00> hey guys, i just changed my video card but its not working right, how do i reinstall the xserver?
<albin_> blacklist bcm43xx
<albin_> After that, install ndiswrapper (sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils)
<cotton> can someone please help me
<danny> albin can i pm you?
<albin_> sure
<danny> eh.. guess i have to register first
<mark__> I have a quick Kubuntu question, if someone has some time
<danny> albin can you join #danny please
<baldie> oh i've really appreciated all the help tonight.. one last thing though: How do I stop Konversation opening automatically on boot?
<kalorin`> go in the configs and set it to exit when you close it
<DX00> any help with reconfiguring my xserver/video drivers?
<cotton> How can I upgrade KDE to 3.5.6
<mark__> I think kubuntu 7.04 uses 3.5.6
<mark__> I need some direction on connecting to a Microsoft VPN environment
<cotton> wait, I have ubuntu, and I upgraded that to 7.04, so does that auto-upgrade kubuntu-desktop?
<mark__> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do it
<mark__> since all the repos are under 7.04 now
<cotton> well, mark__ I am using kubuntu-desktop right now
* DX00 gets no help
<mark__> auto-upgrade might work, then
<kubuntu> how to install a bin file
<mark__> apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop might be the ticket
<zaph31> Hello everybody
<cotton> Are there any good themes to make KDE look like windows? :D
<mark__> try to look on kde-look.org for themes
<mark__> don't know why'd you want that...windows is ugly
<mark__> KDE is beautiful
<cotton> I don't like the KDE task bar
<cotton> but besides thay
<balint> :(:( why isnt my network sharing work? :( the pc with winXP doesnt recognize the internet, but i configured botch PC-s properly. on the host pc kubuntu 6.10 is running and im sharing network with firestarter
<balint> OMFG now it works. stupid IE!!!!!!!
<balint> I Hate it so much
<balint> worst browser ever
<balint> even emacs is better for surfing on internet:)
<zaph31> Can you help me ? : pcmcia wifi card freeze laptop (plugin) ... and freeze stop when i remove card. dmsg: unable to apply power (after unfreeze)
<balint> at least IE7 is useable
<yakuzi> cotton: hehe i was bored with the windows-look... (NOT the reason i made a dual boot on this laptop), so i welcomed the different looks :p
<Skyblast> dennister: Join the club :)
<balint> windows only looks good with windowblinds
<Dekans> hello, does someone run its bcm43xx at 54 MB with fwcutter ??
<Arwen> balint, err, Windowblinds = fail
<Skyblast> I think it looks best in the garbage can myself
<Arwen> but really, Windows looks nice with the classic 2000 look and a decent wallpaper
<balint> Arwen i use it, without problems
<Skyblast> Yeah
<Skyblast> They sort of got it right with Windows 2000
<Arwen> balint, it's bloatware and payware :-\
<Skyblast> Not too much bloat, NT kernel
<zaph31> Dekans: try http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/wifi/bcm43xx, but KO for me (freeze my laptop)
<yakuzi> yup... but you get borded afer using it very long hh, it still looks old, and the winXP look is...ugly if you ask me
* Arwen waits for kernel to finish compiling - how long you guys think it'll take on a P4?
<cotton> I hate windows period
<Dekans> zaph31: it works for me but only 11 MB
<thau_> xp looks arse
<Skyblast> I think the Vista look is kinda neat. too bad it makes for a bulgy, slow interface that needs a modern gaming video card to run
<balint> try out windowblinds,  i mean its themes: Aura (the one i use) nad x360, theyre very very nice, didnt see anything like that on kde :(:( yet.
<Dekans> i thought that 54 would be possible with feisty
<BluesKaj> thau_: must be aussie :)
<zaph31> Dekans: your lucky. for me, insert card and direct freeze !  :-((
<thau_> BluesKaj: haha nah ^^
<Kr4t05> Hrm... The Medibuntu repositories are so slow, is there any way I can get stuff like w32codecs and libdvdcss without using Medibuntu?
<BluesKaj> ok brit
<Skyblast> I've barely used my XP install since I got Kubuntu running the way I need to.
<Arwen> Kr4t05, yes, wget
<thau_> BluesKaj: still wrong ^^
<BluesKaj> kiwi?
<BluesKaj> :)
<Kr4t05> Arwen: That tells me a whole lot...
<Arwen> Kr4t05, download libdvdcss2 from videolan.org and w32codecs from debian multimedia (no idea where, google)
<thau_> BluesKaj: swede :P
<Dekans> zaph31: for me it's an integrated cart
<yakuzi> Skyblast, if you're in my position, you need windows...
<Arwen> Kr4t05, patience...
<BluesKaj> svenska !
<thau_> yep!
<Dekans> zaph31: try ndiswrapper it works well in 32 bits
<balint> Vista is funny:) only  few new things, and the BIG 3D Aero, is the worst:) it can only make alt-tabbing into 3D
<thau_> BluesKaj: du med?
<BluesKaj> mit sprake  sucks
<thau_> xD
<Skyblast> I get that yakuzi. Most people do need it to some degree.
<hsystem-x> windows sucks... this is a kubuntu channel, so why is windows mentioned here?
<Skyblast> but it's nice to know you have an alternative when you don't. :)
<balint> beryl is better than Aero
<BluesKaj> <---canada
<yakuzi> i need it for games... and some specific programming tools etc
<Skyblast> yeah
<thau_> BluesKaj: ah ^^
<BluesKaj> swedish/finnish parents
<balint> hsystem-x appearance
<Skyblast> I have some GREAT dvd rebuilding tools that are Windows-only
<jhutchins> Arwen: Most of that stuff's on PLF, which last I looked still had ubuntu stuff.
<thau_> BluesKaj: oh cool :D
<Arwen> jhutchins, they're outdated last I checked
<zaph31> Dekans : it's impossible, insert card => freeze. if i use blacklist, same problem. only one error : pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power
<Arwen> unless you feel like using breezy packages... then be my guest...
<hsystem-x> games lol, linux have better games than windows. lol
<Skyblast> I didn't really start playing with Linux because I hate Windows. I honestly don't. I use Linux more now because it does the job better for me
<hsystem-x> and appereance is obviously , much better than vista.
<BluesKaj> yeah thau_, was born in Finland, but grew up in Canada...old now, retired
<Arwen> I use Linux because it's easier on resources :-\
<Arwen> but Windows has actual 3d support....
<hsystem-x> and for programming, is the best. Visual Basic is for windows, so it's sucks too.
<Dekans> zaph31: did you modify your acpi conf ?
<jhutchins> I have a windows partition, but it doesn't actually boot.
<Arwen> eh?
<thau_> BluesKaj: oh i guess you dont know that much swedish then ^^
<jhutchins> It's Win95 and not compatible with this hardware.
<Arwen> LOL
* Arwen points out that jhutchins ought to just delete the partition
<hsystem-x> kubuntu have 3d support :), 3d drivers, 3d interface so ? xgl aiglx
<yakuzi> hsystem-x: well if you need SQL Management Studio Express for your study's... you don't have a choice, its made by MS and only works with win
<Skyblast> heh
<balint> hsystem-x    is there ASP development enviroment for linux?
<Arwen> hsystem-x, not for ATI...
<jhutchins> Arwen: Actually, I've configured wine to use it so I can run my old copy of quicken now and then.
<BluesKaj> thau_:  we spke swedish at home but parents have been gone for 10 yrs now
<Skyblast> I could virtualize all my Windows tasks, but I'm lazy
<Arwen> jhutchins, lol
<hsystem-x> i know what you are talking about, im studying too computer science, but when it is a c++ program, i used linux :) g++ rules.
<jhutchins> My ME laptop finally lost it's HD, that was the last bootable Windows system I had.
<thau_> BluesKaj: ah :( well i guess you kinda forget if you dont use a language for years
<zaph31> Dekans: no, i only try boot params : lapic  pci=assign-busses
<BluesKaj> well , at least XP doesn't shut down the PCM Audio out , like every new kernel upgrade does in kubuntu ...it's becoming frustrating
<yakuzi> Skyblast: i'm just strting with linux so it will take a while for me to strt working less in win
<balint> i use both OS linux and windows.
<yakuzi> *starting
<hsystem-x> well, ... linux is not for noobs :)
<Skyblast> yakuzi: I started playing with Linux in 2003, and just barely started using it semi-full time like... a month or two ago
<zaph31> Dekans: have you a link for tuto on ACPI conf ?
<Dekans> hsystem-x: not yet
<levi_> Hence why people help others figure their problems out
<BluesKaj> yeah, thau_, unfortunately lack of use = loss
<thau_> i spit on windows :P i just removed it a week ago, ive been blessed ^^
<balint> hsystem-x  yes, but if something is easyer to use, thats not bad i think ...
<Dekans> zaph31: no i don't, my only doc is the french wiki :p
* Arwen points out that Windows-bashing only makes the F/OSS community look like zealots
<zaph31> Dekans: me too
<levi_> Howd I get a linksys USB wifi connector working under Dapper Kubuntu?
<yakuzi> lol
<hsystem-x> well, i like that difference. Dummies use windows, medium and expert users use linux.
<Dekans> zaph31: maybe ubuntuforums
<thau_> hmm Arwen is probably right ^^
<Arwen> hsystem-x, it takes experience to properly use Windows...
<Skyblast> Linux isn't really all that hard to use anymore
<hsystem-x> Hollywood, have 90% of it computers with linux, because is better for media productions :)
<Skyblast> Especially with Ubuntu
<Yorokobi> By hsystem-x's standards, I'm a dummy ... :S
<balint> and the superpowersmaster users use both :P
<BluesKaj> Windows is still on my HDD , since there are some things I need to do in windows that i haven't figured out how to do in feisty
<zaph31> Dekans: may be. Thanks four your time.
<Arwen> SuperComputers run System VI Unix :-)
<cpk1> BluesKaj: everytime you change kernels the pcm gets turned off?
<levi_> Windows killed my 40 60 GB HDDs, my  Geforece, and my other lotherboard
<levi_> *motherboard
<yakuzi> the thing is, most people learn to work with win from child off... so when that changes to not only win but also linux and mac, well then we'll something ineresting i guess
<balint> why windows is guilty?
<Arwen> levi_, no offense, but if Windows can damage your hardware, you ought to buy better hardware
<hsystem-x> no my pcm doen's turned off.
<hsystem-x> does not*
<levi_> I booted windows like I usually would.
<BluesKaj> the pcm is there in alsa , cpk1 , but it does have any output to the digital out coax
<levi_> Loaded my desktop. Fine.
<BluesKaj> doesn't have any output
<lparry> has anyone got the latest nvidia driver working with 2.6.21?
<lparry> I am presuming it isn't supported as it couldn't build
<cpk1> BluesKaj: weird, I've never had to fiddle with my digital out since first getting it working...
<levi_> Opened Firefox which immediatley comes up with a memory read error, and shuts down my computer.
<Arwen> lparry, nope, but I'm compiling a .21 kernel right now :-)
<thau_> hmmm am i the only one abit confused by kde? guess so since im talking in the kubuntu channel heh
<hsystem-x> windows was generated from a stolen interface :) (from apple).
<cpk1> the PCM out can be pretty finicky though
<levi_> Yes it was
<Arwen> hsystem-x, Apple stole their GUI from Xerox....
<lparry> Arwen, yeah , compiled it fine, just waiting for the driver, then I'll use it
<yakuzi> i know hsystem-x
<hsystem-x> yeah
<thau_> hsystem-x: yeh heard that somwhere, sometime, long ago :P
<hsystem-x> i know that :)
<BluesKaj> cpk1: I've been searching in vain for the site that helped me get it working on edgy :(
<hellblade> hey peeps. after upgrading to feisty my direct rendering got disabled. i use nvidia-glx-new, my xorg.conf is 100% correct but I can't make it work. seems like a bug. anyone else having the same problem?
* levi_ googles how to use his Wifi connector
<Arwen> lparry, hehe, I'm waiting to see if my kernel parameters are usable :-\
<Arwen> or, actually, I'm waiting for the build to finish, which might take a while on my cpu
<acemo> anyone here is good with bash scripts?
<hsystem-x> Linus TORVALDS :) the best hacker XD
<lparry> I need to get rid of a lot of crappy modules, so build time doesn't take too long
<lparry> is ticker support actually useful for the desktop
<Arwen> lparry, out of curiosity, what did you set your timer interrupt frequency as? I was considering using 1000Hz
<lparry> default that Ubuntu sets in the config file they provide for 2.6.20
<lparry> I am going to experiment later.
<cpk1> BluesKaj: not sure exactly what hardware you have but for me I have to make sure the IEC958 (the digital out part I guess) is all zeroed but not muted and thats its also set to ac-link not a/d converter
<Arwen> lparry, yeah, I read that 1000Hz makes server usage slow... but then again, it's a workstation
<lparry> yeah, servers execute in batches, to get better performance.
<lparry> but I am no linux expert :P
<Arwen> lparry, I just wonder if BT counts as a server :-\
<Alarm> hello, would the deb file of webmin work also on ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> cpk1:  ati ixp
<balint> hsystem-x btw win is for noobs, u asid, but thats not true, cos win has also lots of things that u cant do under GUI. If u know windows properly u can do everything in it. (scripts, routines, registry and grouppolicy things.. etc...)
<Skyblast> hmmm, Why doesn't a right click menu on rar files allow them to be extracted anymore? I have to open then up in Ark and extract there
<UKESN|Javax> 1v1 / wsw duel / noskillz / wdm1
<Arwen> Skyblast, dunno, rar = fail
<sdf_> i installed gcc 4 compiler and i have file in desktop how can i compile it i want the commands
<sdf_> ?
<sdf_> help
<Skyblast> Maybe so, but it's still needed functionality for many people
<BluesKaj> cpk1:  EC958 all zeroed ?\
<Arwen> sdf_, "man gcc"
<balint> Skyblast check if those files arent only-read permitted
<Skyblast> I own them and they're on a r/w ext3 drive
<balint> if they are read-only than the right cklick menu isnt useable
<hsystem-x> did you installed g++ too?
<sdf_> arwen:No manual entry for gcc
<Arwen> ...
<Skyblast> I can extract to the same dir and all that fine in ark... just can't to it with a click like in Edgy
<sdf_> arwen: this that i had
<Arwen> sdf_, "gcc --help"
<cotton> How do i download the java enviroment runtime plugins
<acemo> how do i tell grep to return only 1 line?
<adaptr> acemo read man, stop at first match
<sdf_> arwen:i had command not found
<Arwen> cotton, apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<hitmanWilly> bbl
<Arwen> sdf_, then your gcc isn't installed
<sdf_> arewen :i m sure i installed it
<sdf_> arwen*
<Arwen> sdf_, try "whereis gcc"
<sdf_> arwen:/usr/lib/gcc
<sdf_> arwen: this i have it
<Arwen> ....your gcc is FAILED
<sdf_> what!!
<sdf_> arwen:what can i do?
* phoenixbyrd sighs
<jarn_> After upgrading to Feisty, I have two problems. First, X seems to be ignoring my config file and won't let me raise my refresh rate past 54, even though I can set it higher. Second, anything download through kget gets REALLY slow rates.
<Arwen> ask someone else - if you're not smart enough to fix a gcc install problem, you don't need to be compiling anything
<Yorokobi> ouch, Arwen.
<Arwen> it's true
<jarn_> Is that really called for?
<cotton> thanks Arwen!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sdf_> any one help me?
<sdf_> arwen : what do i do now to solve the problem?
<shefa> hi 2 all
<jarn_> Just because someone is having a problem doesn't mean you need to act like a three-year-old, Arwen.
<Arwen> cotton, 1 exclamation point please :-)
<shefa> ima li bulgari tuka
<Arwen> jarn_, ......he sounds rather like a help vampire
<weswh-> doing an upgrade from edgey to fesity using the GUI upgrade tool - will upgrade the kernel as well as install/upgrade packages right?
<phoenixbyrd> sdf_ http://man.he.net/?topic=gcc&section=all8
<Yorokobi> weswh-, yes
<shefa> ima li bulgari tuka
<shefa> eho
<weswh-> jarn_: just curious if you have made any progress with the issues you had after upgrading?
<Yorokobi> !bg | shefa
<ubotu> shefa:  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<jarn_> weswh-: Nope.
<weswh-> i'm doing an upgrade now, definitely have my fingers crossed. heh
<jarn_> weswh-: Good luck. ;)
<jarn_> weswh-: The vast majority of people didn't have problems, so you'll probably be fine.
<weswh-> yeah, data is backed up...so worst case i'll be downloading the ISO later :P
<shefa> uboto
<shefa> ama tam nqma nikoi
<Daisuke_Ido> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<balint> :( why istn opera working? it loads for a long  time but nithing happens :(:(
<Daisuke_Ido> yes yes, ubotu, i was letting HIM know that
<shefa> problem with Ati 9200SE
<shefa> pls help
<balint> anyone had this problem with opera? :(
<cotton> Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<shefa> ?
<weswh-> have you tried logging in/out?
<octoberdan> shefa: If you have a question, then ask it
<cotton> Arwen: Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<Arwen> cotton, dear dear.... what are you trying to do? custom kernel?
<cotton> I don't know Arwen, thats the erroe I get when trying to run VirtualBox
<cotton> My dear
<Arwen> cotton, huh, well, I dunno what to say
<cotton> oh
<Arwen> if you really do have kernel sources, you could do "export KERN_DIR=<path>"
<Arwen> and now it's food time
<cotton> FOOD TIME
<mark__> same here. i'm starving
<Arwen> :-)
<levi_> question
<levi_> How do I write and modify content on a slave HDD
<Daisuke_Ido> question, how do i get konqueror to stop caching thumbnails of every image that passes through it?
<levi_> ? not sure but change the view mode?
<levi_> I new..
<levi_> *im
<levi_> but thats my guess
<levi_> I mean theres probably an option menu to configure that in the toolbar somewhere..
<levi_> I know im not really heloful if youve tried looking already
<levi_> *helpful
<levi_> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> it's okay
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a setting, but it just applies to "file"
<levi_> would you know anything about..
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll see if that's what i'm looking for
<Daisuke_Ido> because i'd rather not be killed by my girlfriend...
<Daisuke_Ido> >_>
<levi_>  writeing and modifying content on a slave HDD
<levi_> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the filesystem?
<levi_> ext2
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's mounted
<levi_> I tried formatting it
<levi_> Yes
<levi_> I can acces
<levi_> s
<Daisuke_Ido> you get permission errors?
<levi_> but cant modify or write
<levi_> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin your fstab
<levi_> make sense to a noob please...
<levi_> xD
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, That was my favourite question from end users, "How do I clear my browser history? My (wife|gf) is coming home soon."
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: yeah, but this one just doesn't want me drooling over new pc hardware
<sayers> what is the bennifit to downloading a dvd?
<Yorokobi> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> sayers: more packages that wouldn't fit on the cd
<sayers> Good packages?
<Daisuke_Ido> !pastebin | levi_
<ubotu> levi_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> i dunno
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: hit alt+f2 and enter kate /etc/fstab
<Yorokobi> *kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Daisuke_Ido> copy the contents of that file to pastebin and submit, then give us the URL :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: no, just kate
<Daisuke_Ido> no need to modify it yet
<Yorokobi> ah, ro on purpose
#kubuntu 2007-04-28
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> just checking why he doesn't have write access to the drive.
<Daisuke_Ido> you alright there, levi_?
* levi_ 's connection disconnects him all the time
<levi_> and to reconnect i have to reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> reboot?
<levi_> yeah
<Filthpig> you're a fast rebooter, then
<Filthpig> hehe
<levi_> along with the fact that I can no longer play videos
<levi_> and something just failed miserably with wireless assistants Dcops
<levi_> Im sort of lost as to why
<levi_> its not like I go touching anything
<levi_> but anyway lets tackle one problem at a  timr
<levi_> *e
<levi_> Whatd you say I should do to write to my Disk?
<levi_> Daisuke_Ido,
<Arwen> w00t for /exec :-)
<Alarm> why sometimes when i go on a window and press on administration mode, or open the adept manager , the application never asks me for the sudo password (which has as an effect not allowing me to go on)
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: hit alt+f2 and enter kate /etc/fstab
<levi_> k
<Daisuke_Ido> copy the contents of that file to pastebin and submit, then give us the URL :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and in case you missed it
<Daisuke_Ido> !pastebin | levi_
<ubotu> levi_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<levi_> should I run it with Sudo?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<levi_> mmk
<levi_> and thx
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<levi_> Wish me luck on loading this page!
<levi_> Okay.. is this what youd need? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18034/
<Daisuke_Ido> you should be okay
<jew> Me needs help w/ mpeg4 support in mplayer
<levi_> same here in kaffiene
<Daisuke_Ido> which drive is it that you're having issues with, hdb1 or hdd1?
<adaptr> youse need xivd plugins
<levi_> or as for anywhere else for that matter mp4s wont play on any program
<jewski> where do i need to place the codecs directory
<levi_> hdd1
<Daisuke_Ido> well...  you have auto and noauto set, which is odd
<jewski> I have the essential codecs pack from mplayer site. could someone please tell me where it should be placed.
<acemo> anyone knows how i check the current length of an array in bash scripts?
<adaptr> nowhere... get it from the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> jewski: why didn't you just install them from the repos?
<jewski> what is it named
<levi_> mplay.hu gives you repos
<levi_> *mplayer.hu
<Daisuke_Ido> no, install from the OFFICIAL repos
<levi_> that IS the official site
<jewski> I dont see the codecs from any repository i see the mplayer package though
<levi_> arent they official repos then?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu repos
<Daisuke_Ido> those are the official ones :)
<navajo> medibuntu
<navajo> win32codec
<Daisuke_Ido> medibuntu's good
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: open your fstab with kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<levi_> kay
<Daisuke_Ido> you should be fine with defaults on hdd1
<levi_> ..
<levi_> its identical
<levi_> what was the point of that
<levi_> Oh
<levi_> Edit it
<levi_> dur.
<Daisuke_Ido> try /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<levi_> that exact line insert over the old one?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<levi_> just making sure =)
<Daisuke_Ido> save it and go to a terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> konsole or whatever your terminal of choice is
<Arwen> is nvraid fakeraid?
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: sudo mount -a
<JohnFlux> !kernel
<levi_> okay
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<levi_> hmm
<levi_> tried to munt the wrong device
<levi_> *mount
<levi_> cant I just go to it through konqurer and mount it there?
<sdf_> what is the difference between gcc base and gcc ????
<Daisuke_Ido> mount -a tries to mount all devices in fstab
<levi_> I see.
<Daisuke_Ido> cd /media/hdd1 && touch newfile
<Arwen> sdf_, gcc-base is gcc without the gcc part
<Arwen> sdf_, install the real gcc
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: then just ls to see if newfile exists.  if it does, it probably worked
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sure there's a more elegant way, i just don't know what it is
<sdf_> arwen:g++ like gcc and what is the differenece between them??
<Arwen> g++ is gcc for C++
<Arwen> just install 'build-essential' - it'll take care of all this for you
<weswh-> hmm, I just got an error during the Fesity upgrade, that it couldn't upgrade something related to samba (i don't even use samba). It said something like "the upgrade will abort..." I thought it meant just that package. but now there is nothing happening in the terminal view, and things have paused at 57% - what am I supposed to do?
<weswh-> this is crazy. when I try to close the upgrade (with the thought of restarting it) it says the system may be in an unusable state, it is advised to resume the upgrade. great, resume then. heh
<jbasilio> weswh-: drop to command line if you know how and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbasilio> cntrl-alt-f1 .. or cycle through f1, f2, etc until you find a command line
<levi_> IO cant touch the newfile
<levi_> *I
<levi_> I need to mount my drive
<pete__> hia, any idea how i can change resoluton in kubuntu 7.04 with PS3... it defaults something VERY low and cant see half the options :/
<weswh-> jbasilio: don't know "how" to do it...if i just run that, is it pretty explanatory?
<Skyblast> Why doesn't a right click menu on rar files allow them to be extracted in Feisty? I have to open then up in Ark and extract there
<Maxdamantus> Aw. Flash 8 won't install. :(
<Arwen> Maxdamantus, haha
<weswh-> it has my administration directory locked. /var/lib/dpkg. any idea how to kill whatever the upgrader was doing?
<dope> is there a website I can go to to see what cable company is available in my area for internet?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay
<jbasilio> weswh-: it's pretty self-explanatory ... you'll get a list of all packages that will be updated and then it'll just go
<Maxdamantus> I'll install it using the Gentoo LiveCD and copy the Windows registry over, and see if that works.
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1
<jbasilio> weswh-: ps -ef | grep dpkg probably
<Maxdamantus> hdd?
<Maxdamantus> On ubuntu, they're all called sd*
<Daisuke_Ido> Maxdamantus: not for you
<Daisuke_Ido> and only since feisty
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Daisuke_Ido> edgy still uses the hd*
<Maxdamantus> Why did they do that then?
<Maxdamantus> I like hd*
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, wait, even ATA hard drives are sd* in Feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> it was a change in the kernel
<Maxdamantus> And sd* for USB, etc.
<levi_> uirgh... forget it ill do it through system setting applet
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: yep
<weswh-> jbasilio: wow, that returned a mountain of information
<Daisuke_Ido> sd for everything
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, yay?
<Daisuke_Ido> i like it
<Daisuke_Ido> simplifies things :D
<jbasilio> weswh-: ps did you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i also liked having hd and sd
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, hmm, dist-upgrade failed to update my fstab so that was annoying :-\
<weswh-> jbasilio: yes
<Arwen> of course, my ATA devices were CD-ROMs so it wasn't a big deal
<jbasilio> weswh-: can you quit out of the installer w/o quitting off the boot cd?  that way it'll exit out of dpkg processes?
<Daisuke_Ido> probably still /dev/cdrom
<levi_> wait it IS alerady mounted!
<jbasilio> weswh-: otherwise do kill <number> on each process ...
<levi_> Already*
<Daisuke_Ido> levi_: is that good?
<weswh-> jbasilio: i am on an installed system
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, ye... but fstab had hd* entries for my CD-ROMs
<levi_> well iunno lesse
<bradley1970> hello
<jbasilio> weswh-: oh, ok.  then what's running dpkg?  are you still in the graphical upgrader?
<bradley1970> how do i run wine on ubuntu
<levi_> x.x brb
<weswh-> i dropped out to term, no - i exited the graphical installer
<weswh-> well, when I did that ps command in the pure term, i couldn't even make sense of it. going to try it in a GUI term
<jbasilio> weswh-: dpkg shouldn't be running if you have exited any apps that were helping you with your upgrade.  not synaptic or adept or anything, right?
<weswh-> it's all exited. when the upgrader had the error, it must have hung it up
<weswh-> ok, when I do the ps, I see two things, one by root, one by my user
<weswh-> after root it lists literally a few hundred .deb paths
<weswh-> root 16871 5914 1, user 19619 19602 0
<weswh-> those are the "numbers" it reports - are all of those processes I need to kill?
<jbasilio> weswh-: the first number is the process number .. so kill <number>
<jbasilio> weswh-: see if it dies.  if it doesn't, kill -9 <number>
<Arwen> and if kill -9 doesn't work, reboot
<jbasilio> weswh-: only for the processes with dpkg in them tho!
<jbasilio> Arwen: he's trying to avoid reboot since he's in a weird upgrade state
<jbasilio> weswh-: you might need to sudo kill too .. see what you can do as normal user first though
* BluesKaj wonders if a different driver/mixer (other than alsa) will provide digital audio output , since configuring alsa doesn't seem to work for my setup 
<pafnutiy> hi all! sorry, im new in ubuntu, but i my media players dont play videos from LAN. can anyone help me?
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: i had digital working with mythtv before with turtle beach riviera.  had to go into alsamixer and enable it though .. was a pain to figure that out
<Arwen> pafnutiy, define "from LAN"
<jbasilio> pafnutiy: they play locally though?  lan shouldn't matter
<pafnutiy> yes, they play local files normally
<jbasilio> pafnutiy: shouldn't matter, especially in kde ... what app?  have you tried any other apps?  (i.e. kmplayer, kaffeine)
<BluesKaj> jbasilio: I had it working in feisty beta , but it stopped once i upgraded to the final release :(... Ididn't change anything in alsa , that what's so frustrating
<pafnutiy> i used totem, aviplayer and MPlayer
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: and you looked at alsamixer again?
<jbasilio> pafnutiy: try kaffeine .. those players you mentioned aren't kde apps (i would have still expected they work though)
<the_hammer> anyone know why with the beta version i get the nvidia splash screen but in the finnal i dont get that?
<pafnutiy> thanks all
<jbasilio> pafnutiy: how are you accessing the network?  smb:// or /network/share ?
<BluesKaj> jbasilio: i've ben trying to get the IEC958 settings to work, but no luck
<Arwen> the_hammer, do you really want an annoying splash screen?
<the_hammer> just so i know that its working and install correctly yeah
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: that sucks ... if you are using alsamixer that's what i used as well
<BluesKaj> BTW the hardware conn is fine , i just checked in windows
<noiesmo> the_hammer, open terminal type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nvidia should return nvidia also lsmod | grep nvidia should return a couple results then you should be running nvidia driver
<levi_> back
<BluesKaj> yup alsa 'was working" ...emphasis on "was"
<the_hammer> root@duocore2:/# /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nvidia
<the_hammer> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<noiesmo> the_hammer, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nvidia
<weswh-> jbasilio: I am running a dpkg --configure -a now, so hopefully that will let me get back into the upgrade process...earlier like I said it errored on Samba. how can I check my system for all running processes, and kill anything that is going on that I don't need before I start over?
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/461948
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome back, levi_
<levi_> thaks
<levi_> n
<jbasilio> weswh-: shouldn't have to kill anything .. just dpkg stuff.  all other things will be handled just fine.  had the upgrade completed and that's why you are configuring?  b/c i would recommend apt-get dist-upgrade
<levi_> but my drive still wont be writeable
<BluesKaj> jbasilio: I have fine sound on my pc sound system, but I want to pipe the PCM audio to my HT Receiver in the TV room.
<weswh-> no, I was at 57% of the configuration point (still stage 3 of the upgrade overall), and it popped up an error and this one failed, upgrade aborted. and then it just sat there, when i tried to exit it said exiting before this is done is not recommended, but there was no terminal readout, so I was just dead in the water
<weswh-> after I killed those processes, ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and it said dpkg was canceled incorrectly or something. run the configure
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmmm
<weswh-> so I am trying to get back to the point where I can run the dist-upgrade again
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: gotcha.  i had myth piped into my receiver in my living room as well.  i run windows media center now though due to xbox integration.  i suck  :)
<jbasilio> weswh-: ahh.  ok.  good.  you are on the right track
<weswh-> somehow I feel like I'll be starting from scratch a little later. heh
<jbasilio> weswh-: you'll be ok.  dpkg is pretty damn solid.
<weswh-> which is ok...the only reason i waited until now to upgrade was backing up data. cool.
<luca> good day everyone
<jbasilio> weswh-: i tihnk the only way you can really mess things up bad is by --forceing things
<levi_> Hi
<weswh-> this configure takes a while...any idea how long? as in, should I go eat some dinner. hehe
<jbasilio> luca: 'allo
<jbasilio> weswh-: yeah, the whole upgrade is kind of slow
<luca> can someone help me in configuring standby for a Dell Inspiron 6400 with KDE?
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with using what works jbasilio... I'm not a windows hater as much as i feel more secure on linux :)
<luca> hi jbasilio
<luca> btw, standby works flawlessly with gnome!
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: yeah.  mythtv rules in terms of features and openness .. you can do anything, play anything.  but it's not QUITE as polished
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone better with diagnosing fstab problems than me?
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: windows vista MCE is pretty great for the easy stuff ... but it's not nearly as open, restricive in codecs ... but it hits my 95% case and my wife is happy
<jbasilio> Daisuke_Ido: maybe .. what's up?
<Arwen> lol @ wife.... keep lying to yourself :-)
<BluesKaj> gotta keep wifey happy ...she loves the fact i can do more tovid then nero when it comes to movies
<Daisuke_Ido> jbasilio: trying to get one of levi_'s drives to be writable
<froggie> hi
<froggie> /.local/share/Trash/files$ sudo rm -d Blue
<froggie> rm: cannot remove `Blue': Is a directory
<BluesKaj> with tovid than nero
<froggie> any idea why this actually isnt working?
<Arwen> froggie, rm -rf
<Arwen> rm -d rarely ever works
<froggie> ohh :) thanx
<BluesKaj> hey froggie , careful there :)
<froggie> =)
<jbasilio> Arwen: ??  used to have tivo .. MCE is much closer to tivo.  she uses linux as desktop b/c that's all i have.  :)
<pete__> Can anyone help me get this thing run higher than 720x468 resolution @ PS3. Cant see half the config windows :/ any file i could mod to default to higher resolution ?
<Arwen> jbasilio, again... "wife".... keep lying to yourself there :-)
<Skyblast> Arwen's been throwing witless comments at people all day long. Don't mind him.
<Arwen> pete__, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbasilio> Arwen: ?? don't understand what you mean.  but if it makes you smile .. ok.  :)
<pete__> ah, so its the same file as in YDL
<jbasilio> levi_: what's the drive issue?
<Arwen> jbasilio, ..
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: not sure if you got that in the other channel .. registering
<BluesKaj> i'm registerd
<jbasilio> BluesKaj: so am i .. but i forget my password.  :) trying to figure it out
<BluesKaj> NM , someone already made the comment iwas going to
<Maxdamantus> How can I use the sound system for multiple things at the same time?
<Arwen> Maxdamantus, have a sound mixer
<Maxdamantus> I've selected to use ALSA, but it still does it.
<Arwen> try arts or esd
<Kr4t05> I just reinstalled Feisty, and my scrollwheel stopped working. What would I need to do with my xorg.conf to get it back?
<Maxdamantus> esd seems to work.
<jbasilio> Maxdamantus: what are you trying to do at the same time?
<weswh-> jbasilio: still around? I ran the dist-upgrade again, seemed to go ok that time. ran it again to check, and it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded...guess that means it's all in?
<weswh-> now i should reboot to boot up with the new kernel, etc?
<jbasilio> weswh-: you're all in!
<Maxdamantus> Wasn't playing multiple sounds at the same time.
<jbasilio> weswh-: it's the moment of truth .. if we don't see you back in 5 minutes .. well .. good luck.  :)
<weswh-> is there some place i can do a "show version" kind of thing where it will say "Fesity Fawn 7.04"? hehe
<TheDebugger> Yes
<Arwen> Maxdamantus, that means your sound card doesn't have a hardware mixer and you need a software one like esd :-)
<TheDebugger> lsb_release -a  (iirc)
<Maxdamantus> Yea, it works with esd, thanks.
<jbasilio> weswh-: or lsb_release -d
<acemo> in wich folder does konqueror searches for plugins?
<weswh-> awesome, all looks good
<hsystem-x> weswh click in the k menu and click in help
<hsystem-x> there you can see the version.
<sdf_> what are the  codecs program for sounds and videos???
<weswh-> jbasilio: come on, you don't think I'm smart enough to have a backup IRC lifeline during this reboot? ;)
<jbasilio> weswh-: hehe.  smart man!
<weswh-> 2.6.20-15...is that different from the edgey kernel?
<hsystem-x> why dont you restart ?
<hsystem-x> -_-!
<jbasilio> weswh-: don't know.  probably though.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the feisty kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> edgy is 2.6.17
<hsystem-x> that's true.
<hsystem-x> 17.11?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<hsystem-x> :)
<weswh-> well it's back up and running. definitely new and shiny. music plays...internet works. what more can you ask for
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use edgy now, so i don't know what revision
<weswh-> one weird thing when I booted though, it said dist-upgrade (or possibly dist-intall).py, and asked for my kdesu password, but then it said file could not be found...any ideas?
<weswh-> maybe that was a holdover from when I tried the GUI upgrade tool
<jbasilio> weswh-: when i did an upgrade to the beta, i have RAIDed hard drives .. including boot/root .. it was a disaster
<hsystem-x> did you reboot your system wewh already?
<weswh-> for some "completed!" box that never got finished
<jbasilio> weswh-: had to manually install the RAID packages, chroot .. edit files ... it was horrible.  and this was like 3 weeks before release
<hsystem-x> is better to install from 0, upgrades cause problems XD
<weswh-> hsystem: yes, i seem to be fine
<jbasilio> weswh-: so be happy it booted ... :)  that was the worst feeling.  "uhh .. honey ... remember how you wanted to use the computer?  it's dead"
<jarn_> After upgrading to Feisty, I have two problems. First, X seems to be ignoring my config file and won't let me raise my refresh rate past 54, even though I can set it higher. Second, anything download through kget gets REALLY slow rates.
<weswh-> so far ;)
<weswh-> haha...right on.
<weswh-> jbasilio: ouch. yeah this went pretty well...i actually just installed a RAID mirror today - but not as the system drive.
<jbasilio> weswh-: RAID is awesome .. with feisty i think they finally support it well.  i've had this setup for years now but i had kind of hacked it in to boot (weren't supposed to be able to have root on RAID)
<luca__> anyone who could helkp me with my dell inspiron?
<jbasilio> luca__: what's up?
<pete__> Any idea why i cant login as root with the same pass as i did my first user with kubuntu + PS3 ? .. seems i cant modify the resolution screen file with this "user" account i can login.
<hsystem-x> gnome or kde? which you people think is better?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're running kubuntu on a ps3?
<hsystem-x> which one*
<luca__> jbasilio: standby works flawlessly in gnome, but does not resume properly with kde
<luca__> I did a standard ubuntu-kubuntu installation
<Daisuke_Ido> hsystem-x: since this is #kubuntu, you're going to get an overwhelming kde majority :d
<hsystem-x> jajaja
<pete__> im running kubuntu @ PS3.. or hoping to get it working :)
<jbasilio> luca__: ahh .. sorry.  can't help you there.  never did standby stuff.  didn't even know that was desktop specific .. that stinks
<Kr4t05> Hahah!
<luca__> jbasilio: should not be desktop specific :( that's why I am puzzled
<jbasilio> hsystem-x: different strokes for different folks.  which is better .. chocolate or vanilla?
<weswh-> jbasilio: do you have a 3ware card?
<jbasilio> luca__: maybe look at power management settings in kcontrol .. perhaps something is interfering
<pete__> Any PS3 user that could get root login someway ?
<jbasilio> weswh-: no .. software RAID if that's what you mean
<hsystem-x> is the same to say which is better white people or black people, is the same ?
<weswh-> jbasilio: yeah that's what I meant
<luca__> jbasilio: ok thanks
<acemo> in wich folder does konqueror searches for plugins? for example: flash player plugin
<weswh-> I was wondering if you had a 3ware card specifically, I know there is an open source management app for it. gotta find that
<jbasilio> hsystem-x: uhh .. yeah i suppose it is the same.  or yellow .. or red.
<hsystem-x> XD ... right.
<hsystem-x> but if you compare this channel have 376 nicks ... right...
<BluesKaj> acemo , in the adressbar type 'about:plugins'
<levi_> any idea anyone where I would get some magical way of getting my linksys wireless USB adapter working?
<sdf_> i have theme with tar.gz extension how can i install it???
<hsystem-x> ubuntu have 1158 XD. i believe that should answer my question XD.
<acemo> BluesKaj: thanks for making me feel stupid again :P
<pete__> Anyone know how i can login to root in kubuntu @ PS3 "alternate" cd... seems to work nicely but as i cant login as root i cant change the resolution and i cant see half the config windows :/
<BluesKaj> don't feel stupid ...no one is stupid ,,,we all need help sooner or later
<levi_> mhmm
<LettuceJoans> Hello
<levi_> hi
<acemo> BluesKaj: but i have used about:plugins like million times in opera, so i should have knewn it
<jarn_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<acemo> BluesKaj: konqueror only shows the plugin name tho.. ill have to locate the folders myself then ^_^
<BluesKaj> we forget some things
<hsystem-x> well i hear about fedora core running on ps3, but dont know kubuntu lol.
<LettuceJoans> I need to reformat a partition to ect3 what program should I use?
<BluesKaj> acemo:  search for it in the konq searchbar
<levi_> Any way of getting ANY video to play under Kubuntu 6.06
<hsystem-x> dont know, try control + alt + f4, and login .
<acemo> BluesKaj: locate -pluginname- ^^
<pete__> PLS, any idea ... i can mod the files with my current "user" but if i hit "admin button" it just goes blank. :/
<pete__> and i cant save the needed files on this user account :/
<levi_> Why not?
<BluesKaj> yup acemo, that prolly works
<levi_> Save them then cp them :/ *shrug*
<xtavaresx> levi_ vlc
<jbasilio> signing off.  'night everyone
<hsystem-x> pete, control + alt + f4, try to do login in shell.
<levi_> Figureing he'she is somewhere not at home.
<levi_> night
<luca__> night
<acemo> BluesKaj: great.. 2 folders with the file :S ohh well.. ill just re-install my moms comp tmr -evil grin-
<pete__> levi_: .. well normal user dont have proper write+read in those directories.. thats the problem
<levi_> Sure you do
<levi_> Sudo cp
<hsystem-x> try with sudo commands
<levi_> wow I bloody knew something
<levi_> xD
<pete__> well i could change those with other linux distros np.. ok ill try that
<levi_> though I forget what order the syntax is cp desired-directory from-directory
<levi_> or frm-directory to desired-directory
<levi_> *from
<hsystem-x> cp from to
<hsystem-x> right.
<levi_> thanks
<levi_> it slipped my mind
<levi_> xD
<levi_> whats a bit annoying is that theres no confirmation that the operation was successful
<hsystem-x> well if there's no message, = succesful
<levi_> I thought that for some reason that nothing registered the first tme I had to use it
<hsystem-x> if there was a message = not succesfull lol
<levi_> I know that now
<levi_> xD
<levi_> but at first i re-copied the file about ten times before noticing that it was already there
<hsystem-x> lol
<hsystem-x> yeah that's maybe bad programming, dependes on which side you look at.
<hsystem-x> depends*
<levi_> at least it overwrites the old one
<pete__> crap. seems i cant do anything with this "user" account.. but i never got to setup a ROOT account either so who the fuck knows the password
<Kapricorn> hi all
<hsystem-x> it is supposed to be the same pass, that you put in the setup.
<Arwen> pete__, don't troll.... your first user is a "sudoer" which means it can run things as root
<Kapricorn> I just installed Kunbunto...it detected my USB wireless adapter fine BUT
<hsystem-x> you have to do things with sudo command
<hsystem-x> but you can log in as root by doing
<hsystem-x> sudo passwd
<levi_> HOW?!
<levi_> ...
<levi_> minus caps
<hsystem-x> it will ask you for a new password for unix system.
<levi_> how was your wireless USB detected?
<levi_> thats been bugging me all day xD
<Kapricorn> The network Im trying to connect to is in 64bit and knetworkmanager doesn't let me enter the passcode..
<hsystem-x> sudo passwd  <- will ask you for your password, then for the password you want to assing to root.
<pete__> Arwen, sorry.. i installed this thing on PS3 and first it asked was a user account and now it says i dont have the rights :/
<Kapricorn> I plugged t in an it detected it...
<levi_> what is it?
<Kapricorn> had the driver already installed too!
<levi_> What brand?
<Kapricorn> I was impressed
<Kapricorn> linksys usb54gc
<levi_> I speedbooster?
<Kapricorn> yep
<levi_> thats the exact one I have
<levi_> and nothing happens.
<Arwen> pete__, for any command that requires root, just type "sudo" before it and enter your user password
<levi_> when I insert it
<Kapricorn> hmmm
<levi_> Worked fine in windows at school
<hsystem-x> or if he just wants to login as root, sudo passwd , enter the password for the unix system.
<Kapricorn> which version of Kub you using?
<hsystem-x> then do su, and put the new password.
<levi_> 6.06
<hsystem-x> that's the reason
<hsystem-x> lvi
<hsystem-x> try edgy or feisty
<pete__> hmm.. okie, that might help ... any idea what that normal editor command is in kubuntu ? :)
<levi_> xD
<hsystem-x> use vi
<levi_> I cant until my CD comes
<Arwen> pete__, "kate"
<hsystem-x> pete : use vi
<Kapricorn> try 7.04
<Arwen> or "vim" or "nano"
<levi_> excatly
<hsystem-x> vi is better :)
<levi_> I cant until my CD comes
<levi_> I ordered it
<Kapricorn> awesome
<hsystem-x> but you need to know the commands :)
<levi_> Fun
<pete__> so "sudo vi thefileiwannaedit"
<levi_> Learning
<Kapricorn> my question:  is ther a diff networkmanager I can use?
<xtavaresx> i just installed feisty but my sound is really quiet, any ideas?
<levi_> thats what help center is for
<levi_> go to Kmix
<levi_> and turn up PCM
<Kapricorn> knetworkmanager?
<solemnwarning> Why is the normal *buntu cd the livecd+gui one?
<solemnwarning> It's too unreliable and slow IMO
<hsystem-x> yeah, but becarefull. look at this pete: http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/vi.html
<levi_> wait so 6 doesnt suport Wifi USB?
<pete__> hmm.. just need to know whats delete in that infernal text editor..  :)
<solemnwarning> I tried out the livecd for 7.04 on my laptop, partitioning failed because the kernel was already using the disk so /dev didn't get updated
<Kapricorn> might...but you'll have to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<levi_> *checks his order
<solemnwarning> The alternate disk is better
<levi_> I have the windows driver
<LettuceJoans>  I need to reformat a partition to ect3 what program should I use?
<levi_> but ndiswrapper
<levi_> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper?
<hsystem-x> install ndiswrapper from it source...
<Kapricorn> yep
<levi_> I guessed
<hsystem-x> binaries are old...
<levi_> which is where?
<levi_> by the way that didnt work anyway
<hsystem-x> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<levi_> ok
<levi_> will do
<hsystem-x> need to compile :).
<hsystem-x> read the installation instructions.
<Kapricorn> anyone know of a better network manager than knetworkmanager..or and alternate?
<levi_> Oh boy im basically clueless as to what im doing now xD
<hsystem-x> well just read the instructions... they are easy.
<hsystem-x> why kubuntu does not come with g++ already installed? it is essential..
<pete__> whats that delete in that normal console editor.. and quit&save.. cant remember
<levi_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<solemnwarning> hsystem-x: It's aimed at users, how many users know what a C++ compiler is?
<solemnwarning> And the base system has to fit on a cd, g++ and the stdc++ headers take space
<hsystem-x> well, how many users know how to use linux? is the same... probably an 90% of linux users , use compilers. And what about thoose tar,gz package?
<hsystem-x> they need to be compiled...
<solemnwarning> hsystem-x: Most programs are C anyway
<hsystem-x> well linux is c/c++ and perl
<levi_> Blargh
<solemnwarning> The cd is ~700MB, isn't it?
<Maxdamantus> 694mb
<levi_> right off the bat a problem  --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18043/
<solemnwarning> g++ and the stdc++ headers wouldan't even fit on it
<hsystem-x> well, you can eliminate some unnecessary packages...
<hsystem-x> they*
<solemnwarning> C++ == horribly bloated language
<solemnwarning> Like...?
<hsystem-x> c++ is the best language, is the most powerfull language...
<levi_> Wait..
<levi_> Whoops
<Maxdamantus> It is.
<solemnwarning> hsystem-x: How?
<Sanne> hsystem-x: no use to argue, it's a design decision of the makers of the distro. It's not aimed at developers per se, although if you want to compile something, you can easily install build-essential to get most of what you need.
<Maxdamantus> C++ is widely used.
<hsystem-x> good for teaching and for estructural programming.
<pete__> levii, help a bit.. that editor .. its been like 10 years since i had to use one like that in unix. :/ so how to delete next char & quit & save ? :)
<solemnwarning> It's a programming language, it does whatever you code it to do
<Maxdamantus> I was amazed when I found out that it didn't have the compiler by default.
<solemnwarning> No it isn't
<solemnwarning> C++ is a horrible language, full of crap
<TheDebugger> ...
<hsystem-x> well, it seems you're not a programmer :S.
* solemnwarning whacks hsystem-x with "The C programming language, second edition"
<hsystem-x> c++ can do anything.
<levi_> thats better -->
<levi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18044/
<solemnwarning> C can do anything
<hsystem-x> c++ use objects :)
<solemnwarning> But it's not a bloated language
<hsystem-x> it is better
<solemnwarning> Objects, whoop-de-fucking do
<TheDebugger> C++ is not bloated at all
<hsystem-x> cand do object oriented programming :)
<xoss> can make coffee too?
<hsystem-x> can*
<solemnwarning> Any language can do objects really, C++ makes it easier
<hsystem-x> c++ is better. :), well everybody that is a programmer, know how to program in c++.
<hsystem-x> c is old :)
<hsystem-x> more old.
<hsystem-x> cobol is better lol.
<solemnwarning> Old...
* solemnwarning wonders if hsystem-x has heard of C99
<pete__> hsystem, can i trouble you with 2 simple questions as i cant get help in the help files :/
<solemnwarning> And what is everyones fixation of using the newest thing created?
<hsystem-x> well, they have more capacity to do things, at least from c to c++
<levi_> Take Vista for example as my head gets chewed off
<solemnwarning> C++ has too many safties for stupid people that just get in the way
<levi_> it sucks
<levi_> but people  like it allot
<solemnwarning> ffs...
<Sanne> please people...
<Arwen> Windows bashing only makes the F/OSS community look like mindless zealots...
<Arwen> so please stfu
<Sanne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<solemnwarning> You can do anything in any language (almost)
<hsystem-x> well, you can do the same with kubuntu.
<sdf_> can i install gnome and kde desktop in the same time??
<hsystem-x> people like it, the it sucks?
<hsystem-x> then*
<levi_> *sigh its an example.
<TheDebugger> Arwen: You are right
<pete__> hsystem, just need to know this odd text editor.. what does delete next char.. and quit&save.. i cant get any help pages to show due to my low rez :/
<levi_> not always using the newest thing is a good thing
<solemnwarning> C++ is just annoying
<sdf_> help
<solemnwarning> For example, making it impossible to mix pointers
<pete__> i have in my /etc/X11 config file the proper resolutions but the system boots to the worst possible :/
<TheDebugger> Not at all, you can do anything is c++ that c can do
<TheDebugger> *in
<solemnwarning> It's a memory address, they are all the same thing!
<hsystem-x> are you a registered user petE?
<solemnwarning> char* is the same as int* is the same as void*
<hsystem-x> pointers are essential :)
<solemnwarning> hsystem-x: yeah
<sdf_> can i install gnome and kde desktop in the same time??
<hsystem-x> yeah sdf
<solemnwarning> So why does C++ prevent pointers from being mixed?
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hsystem-x> what do you mean with mixed?
<solemnwarning> sudo aptitude install yetanotherbloodybuntu-desktop
<solemnwarning> hsystem-x: C++ won't let you mix any type of pointer
<Sanne> solemnwarning, hsystem-x, could you please move your discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<pete__> hsystem, nope havent registered yet, just today tried to install this to my PS3.. and it seems to work very well, but... need to up the resolution .. cant see the config windows etc so its kinda hard :/
<solemnwarning> E.g, you can't pass char* to a function that expects void*
<solemnwarning> Or vice-versa
<hsystem-x> well that obvious, that's an error
<Sanne> sdf_: yes you can, and choose whoch one you want to use at login.
<solemnwarning> Not always
<hsystem-x> bad logic.
<TheDebugger> Yeah, bad logic
<solemnwarning> malloc() and free() for example
<solemnwarning> Or any kind of wrapper function around the memory manager
<TheDebugger> Juste cast if you want to do something stupid
<hsystem-x> lol
<TheDebugger> Anyway, you should use new in c++
<hsystem-x> right
<hsystem-x> casting.
<solemnwarning> TheDebugger: And put a catch block around every single new/free
<TheDebugger> solemnwarning: You don't need
<TheDebugger> You can do it that way, or use the nothrow new if you like to check if your pointer is NULL after
<BluesKaj> pete__:  this is stating the obvious but have you tried system settings/monitor & display/admin mode/hardware/config graphics/ config monitor/ apply/ set resolution /apply
<pete__> xhsystem.. i know what you ment with that /etc/X11/...config change, i checked and it had the proper resolutions... but i cant even do the freaking run to edit the files so i dont have to write that "verylongiwannagetthisthingstarted"..
<solemnwarning> TheDebugger: You still need to handle error checking for every single new
<pete__> blues, yeah... when i go there..
<solemnwarning> It's quicker and cleaner to have an error-checking malloc() wrapper
<hsystem-x> new(nothrow)  <- NULL if fail.
<TheDebugger> solemnwarning: You must check for errors for every malloc too
<pete__> and press that admin whatever.. the whoe window goes blank.
<sdf_> xine don tplay any mp3 file why?
<sdf_> also kmplayer don t play it
<TheDebugger> solemnwarning: It's cleaner to wrap the memory management in a class using RAII
<solemnwarning> void* allocate(size_t size) { void* ptr = malloc(size); if(ptr == NULL) { /* Handle the error */ } return(ptr); }
<Daisuke_Ido> sdf_: have you installed the codec for handling mp3s?
<chemicalvamp> sdf_ open it with amarok and it will ask to install the codec automaticly
<sdf_> how can i install the codec?
<BluesKaj> pete__:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg :)
<Sanne> !mp3 | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pete__> i would have a idea to change some config files but with this install i NEVER was asked for root pass and now i cant login as root :/ and my main login says "not enough access"
<Daisuke_Ido> well yeah, that's how ubuntu works
<Daisuke_Ido> !sudo | pete__
<ubotu> pete__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arwen> FreeFormats work... in theory...
<hsystem-x> pete if you are running with interface then, try kwrite o kate (as someone told you), it will be easier. If you are in console and cant see the interface or GUI, use VI is better,but it is maybe complicated
<chemicalvamp> pete__ run "sudo passwd"
<hsystem-x> that's what i told him.
<hsystem-x> to assing a unix system password.
<Arwen> anyone - is Theora anywhere near usable for Video?
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: sure, as long as you don't want to actually do anything useful with commercial equipment (without voiding your warranty)
<Daisuke_Ido> that was about free formats in general, not theora
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, usage as in not looking like MPEG-1....
<Arwen> because last I tried Theora....
<Daisuke_Ido> i have no clue, i've never used theora
<Arwen> hehe
<hsystem-x> sudo kwrite /etc/example.txt  sudo kate /etc/example.txt sudo vi /etc/example.txt
<hsystem-x> pete.
<chemicalvamp> does linux have an avi player?
<Daisuke_Ido> BAD hsystem-x
<hsystem-x> just need the codecs lol
<Arwen> chemicalvamp, an AVI player? AVI is a container, any media player can demux AVI
<BluesKaj> kaffeine
<LettuceJoans>  I need to reformat a partition to ect3 what program should I use?
* Daisuke_Ido gets out the newspaper and baps hsystem-x on the nose
<Daisuke_Ido> never use sudo with a gui app
<Daisuke_Ido> kdesu
<chemicalvamp> divx
<Jucato> !kdesu | hsystem-x
<ubotu> hsystem-x: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, why? sudo xguiapp works most of the time
<chemicalvamp> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hsystem-x> well you cand do sudo is the same, or you can use gksudo (already installed in kubuntu)
<Jucato> Arwen: read above ^^^^
<Jucato> hsystem-x: gksudo is not installed on Kubuntu. kdesu is
<hsystem-x> gksudo is installed.
<hsystem-x> on feisty.
<Jucato> no it isn't
<Arwen> Jucato, yes yes... but I want to know why it isn't a good idea?
<hsystem-x> yeah it is
<hsystem-x> i have it.
<chemicalvamp> gksudo is ubuntu
<chemicalvamp> gnome
<Arwen> hsystem-x, on GNOME maybe..
<hsystem-x> well, i know that
<Jucato> hsystem-x: did you install Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<hsystem-x> no
<Daisuke_Ido> hsystem-x: did you install ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop?
<hsystem-x> kubuntu feisty fresh install
<hsystem-x> it have it.
<Jucato> O.o
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it doesn't
<chemicalvamp> then youre weird
* Daisuke_Ido just checked
<hsystem-x> yes it have
<hsystem-x> well i can do gksudo.
<Arwen> chemicalvamp, by DivX, I assume you mean MPEG-4 ASP... in which case you just need the appropriate ffmpeg codec
<Jucato> !sudo | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<compilerwriter> jucato maybe you can solve this resolution thing for me.
<Daisuke_Ido> fresh install of feisty, kdesu only
<Jucato> Arwen: that page explains your question
<Jucato> compilerwriter: hm?
<compilerwriter> Is there a way in one of the x-org files to set up the resolution you want to serve?
<hsystem-x> well fresh install (with updates)
<chemicalvamp> compilerwriter i know if you reconfigure xorg you can select them
<Arwen> Jucato, I don't see where it mentions gksu/kdesu vs sudo
<Jucato> compilerwriter: you mean like /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<compilerwriter> That was the general idea Jucato yes.
<Jucato> Arwen: "NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs, otherwise new login attempts may fail. If this happens and at login an error message reports: "Unable to read ICE authority file", log in using the failsafe terminal and execute the command below substituting your username for user.
<compilerwriter> jucato chemicalvamp how would one go about doing such a thing.
<Arwen> Jucato, exactly where does it say that?
<hsystem-x> sudo sometimes work. depends on the app.
<Jucato> Arwen: uner Notes
<compilerwriter> Arwen I can
<Arwen> Jucato, ok
<Arwen> Jucato, it still doesn't explain how that happens...
<Jucato> hsystem-x: GUI apps, you use kdesu. for CLI, you use sudo
<compilerwriter> 't tell you chapter and verse, but I have read that somewhere before.
<chemicalvamp>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hsystem-x> i already know tha...
<hsystem-x> and what about thoose bad device errors that kubuntu have.
<Arwen> harmless... I think...
<Jucato> Arwen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jucato> hsystem-x: they have nothing to do with kdesu or sudo
<hsystem-x> ehmm??
<Jucato> it's with xorg.conf
<hsystem-x> jucato...
<Jucato> the BadDevice errors are a result of wacom entries in xorg.conf
<hsystem-x> what are you talking about, lol im talking about another thing.
<Jucato> <hsystem-x> and what about thoose bad device errors that kubuntu have.
<hsystem-x> xactly , and you come with hsystem-x: they have nothing to do with kdesu or sudo
<hsystem-x> im not asking about that...
<Jucato> ok sorry. thought it was related to the ongoing discussion
<Jucato> (sudden change in topic?)
<TheDebugger> Little question, what does a "c" mean when you do an aptitude search?
<hsystem-x> well, is there a way to work that? thoose bad device errors...
<TheDebugger> i == installed, p == package i guess but "c"?
<chemicalvamp> cache
<Arwen> Jucato, thank you
<hsystem-x> xorg-reconfigure does not work.
<hsystem-x> does not resolve that errors.
<Arwen> Jucato, say, that page mentions using gksu/kdesu as a hotkey - any details on that?
<chemicalvamp> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesnt work?
<Jucato> TheDebugger: c means uninstalled but with config files still lying around
<hsystem-x> to resolve that errors... no
<Jucato> hsystem-x: you can remove the wacom entries in xorg.conf
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<hsystem-x> yup, thoose.
<Jucato> btw, those errors are harmless (although a bit annoying).
<hsystem-x> exatly - anoying.
<hsystem-x> annoying*
<Arwen> Jucato, so to fix it, you disable tablet input?
<Jucato> Arwen: yep
<Jucato> unless you're on a Tablet PC of course
<Arwen> Jucato, time to restart X :-)
<Arwen> see if that worked
<compilerwriter> chemicalvamp now that I have done all that I need to restart x don't I.
<chemicalvamp> yup
<snap> asholes are still assd holes despite you fuggers  I MADE IT,,,,,,
<compilerwriter> chemicalvamp would you be so kind as to refresh my memory on that particular command?
<Jucato> !language | snap
<ubotu> snap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<snap> NOW TI KILL YHE ASSHOLES
<Jucato> snap: stop that
<snap> lmao
<snap> lmao
<LettuceJoans>  I need to reformat a partition to ect3 what program should I use?
<Arwen> lol, I forget 3 lines and broke my xorg.conf :-(
<Arwen> but then I fixed it :-)
<Jucato> LettuceJoans: QtParted or GParted?
<Jucato> (or fdisk if you're a command line buff)
<LettuceJoans> what does that mean?
<Jucato> LettuceJoans: the programs you were asking about
<Jucato> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> how do I restart x?
<Jucato> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<LettuceJoans> I want to know what program to use
<TheDebugger> !info mkfs
<ubotu> Package mkfs does not exist in feisty
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a good nagios config tool that actually works? I've got a bunch of hosts to setup and it's going to be very tedious to do with vi.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (after closing whatever you need to close)
<compilerwriter> Jucato good grief I thought that just killed the current session.  I didn't know it restarted the whole mess.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: hm?
<LettuceJoans> what's QtParted and GParted?
<compilerwriter> I didn't realize it also restarted the server.
<Jucato> LettuceJoans: programs for partitioning and formating
<Jucato> compilerwriter: er... it restarts X
<LettuceJoans> ok, which one can format a partion as ect3?
<Jucato> both can
<LettuceJoans> sweet, thanks
<Skyblast> Anyone know a way to make any of the Linux par2 tools to join ,001, .002, etc. file into the original file similar to how Quickpar for Windows does?
<LettuceJoans> is one better than the other or does it matter
<Arwen> Skyblast, are they compressed? or just split?
<Arwen> because if they're just split, you could probably glue em back together
<Skyblast> Just split
<jhutchins> Skyblast: Unrar will handle those fine.
<Arwen> Skyblast, the hard way would be to dd them together... the easy way is to install p7zip-full and run "7z x <splitfilefirstpartname>"
<Arwen> jhutchins, cmon, we can deal with this without proprietary software
<jhutchins> unrar is free.
<Arwen> but proprietary all the same
<jhutchins> unrar e <first file name>
<jhutchins> Arwen: unrar is open source, just not GNU.
<Jucato> Arwen: unfortunately, unrar-free doesn't handle as much formats or versions of RAR as the unrar (nonfree) version
<Arwen> Jucato, jhutchins, none of us said anything about RAR...
<Arwen> that's why I recommended 7-zipo
<chemicalvamp> compilerwriter        ? i was afk
<jhutchins> Arwen: .par files are often split rar archives.
<jhutchins> Arwen: Especially those downloaded from usenet.
<compilerwriter> chemicalvamp no worries Jucato stepped in for you.
<Arwen> jhutchins, hmm
<jhutchins> Arwen: They sometimes use a mixed naming scheme as well.
<Skyblast> Cool, the 7zip handles things nicely. Thanks!
<snap> UGGGGGGHHHHH I HAVE 5 OUT OF 6 MACHINES RUNINGG FIESTY FINE......BUT MY BRAND NEW LAPTOP DONT LIKE IT  AT ALL........DRIVING ME NUTZ
<jhutchins> Or they could be 7zip things...
<Jucato> !caps | snap
<ubotu> snap: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Arwen> !caps
<Arwen> jhutchins, :-)
<chemicalvamp> snap same
<snap> OH BUT IM FRUSTRATED
<Arwen> but yeah, 7-zip should be able to decode rar, it's linked to unrar
<sayers> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia how does this apply to kubuntu's 7.04?
* jhutchins hurries off to install p7zip.
<Jucato> sayers: still applies. unless you have a very new card, then you can use nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx (depends on your card, better check first)
<jhutchins> sayers: Pretty much the same, just bump version numbers where appropriate.
<snap> GRRRRRRRR LINUX so frusATING I THINK SUSE will do the trick
<snap> unbuntu does not have a helpful userbase
<bobstro> snap: what's not working?
<Jucato> snap: if you won't ask a question no one will help you. whining and shouting will not get you any help
<snap> jucato been asking questiond for the past 6 weeks
<snap> had manny learning experiences
<Jucato> snap: 1) not everyone here might have been there the past 6 weeks. 2) not everyone here might actually know the answer to your problem.
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snap> most from assholes that have the same hardware working
<snap> but wont tell the rest of us how it works
<Tm_T> !ohmy | snap
<ubotu> snap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bobstro> snap: you may be better off with suse. good luck.
<sepeck> I like that patience saying.  we have a similar one in drupal land
<Skyblast> Try Slackware. I heard that's pretty easy. :)
<bobstro> speaker_: you're a drupal guy?
<bobstro> heh sorry
<sepeck> :D
<sepeck> and yes
<bobstro> sepeck: you're a drupal *individual*?
<sepeck> that too
<snap> well no body in this place ver helpful
<bobstro> sepeck: good, i'll be lurking on #drupal soon enough. some silly stuff has me stumped.
* sepeck 's spider sense is suspecting a Drupal query
<Skyblast> snap: Just did a search on your name in my logs for here. All I see you doing is yelling in caps and calling people names.
<snap> either inept or an asshole like you
<bobstro> snap: yes, you're absolutely right. you needen't beg. just go.
<BluesKaj> ask yer question snap..or stop complaining
<bobstro> snap: absolutely. goodbye.
<bobstro> sepeck: well, not here. :)
<chemicalvamp> snap you need to ask questions to be helped.. not sit there and whin, and if you do odds are nobody is going to want to help somebody acting like a 12 year old
<Skyblast> Seriously, several instances of him just whining and yelling about. Looks like we got a troll.
<sepeck> bobstro, audit #drupal ask in #drupal-support or #drupal-dojo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<snap> lol
<snap>  nice
<Tm_T> snap: you really should behave
<bobstro> sepeck: will do. i'm very pleased with drupal.
<sepeck> I am the doc team lead
<sepeck> just trying my hand at kununtu this week
<Tm_T> snap: take a walk in fresh air, read CoC and then come back :)
<Tm_T> snap: IF you don't get any answers here, try forums
<chemicalvamp> chain of command?
<snap> lol ive behaved im going nuts with my damm presario help me get it working or go to hell
<bobstro> sepeck: ahah! well, i'm doing something silly with the category setup. i'm going through the docs this week. i just want a hierarchical site with articles with teasers, and (ideally) the book module, but i think i over-complicated it.
<Jucato> chemicalvamp: Code of Conduct
<bobstro> snap: what is that, the conan crom speech?
<Skyblast> snap: Ask something specific!!!!
* snap was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (cool down bro)
<Skyblast> Wah wah wah my crap isn't working you holes is not a question
<chemicalvamp> ahh in marines, its chan of command
<dwidmann> snap: I kind of like the go to  hell option
<sepeck> bobstro, well stop by #drupal-support and we cna chat.  should be straight forward
<chemicalvamp> same here
<BluesKaj> or chain of custody
<Skyblast> It's so warm here lately it feels like I'm in hell ;)
<bobstro> sepeck: ok, probably next week though. thanks.
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bobstro> hell isn't on topic?
<Jucato> neither is heaven :)
<Tm_T> my kicking boot is always on topic ] ;=
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<bobstro> i'm installing ubuntu on an external usb drive. what are the odds it'll boot well on a variety of hardware  (with the likely exception of the x drivers)?
<sepeck> heh....  so can someone link me to an article on getting Apache on my kubuntu box?
<sepeck> then I can go read and learn
<Tm_T> !apache | sepeck
<ubotu> sepeck: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* sepeck goes and reads
<Skyblast> sepeck: Might also go check out the Linux Reality podcast. Chess just did some episodes on Apache and the like. http://www.linuxreality.com
<bobstro> sepeck: there's also a package for drupal 5.1 if that's what you're working up to. not sure how reliable it is.
<sepeck> hmmmm..... was using the 7 series.  don't remember server option...
<sepeck> bobstro, I am against packaes for Drupal, so manual install :D
* Jucato misses being "involved" with Linux Reality [/offtopic] 
<bobstro> sepeck: i figured as much, but thought i'd mention it.
<sepeck> :D
<bobstro> sepeck: i suspect you've got some experience with that.
<sepeck> the objective is to re-acquaint myself with Linux and such
<GuHHH> envy is only for ubuntu?
<sonoftheclayr> GuHHH: envy works in kubuntu but from my experience i could only get it working at command line
<GuHHH> i mean, does it work with other distros?
<sonoftheclayr> not as far as i know, i would think it doesn't
<bobstro> sepeck: how long have you been away?
<sepeck> 4 years... /me joins #kubuntu-offtopic
* sepeck doesn't want to be smacked down :D
<chemicalvamp> how do you do the * sepeck doesn't want
<sepeck> > /me
<chemicalvamp> oh
<chemicalvamp> ive done that on gaim, but i dint know it worked here
<Maxdamantus> chemicalvamp, it's not a server side thing.
<Maxdamantus> It's the client.
<Maxdamantus> When you do it, you're actually sending something like "PRIVMSG #kubuntu [] ACTION does something[] "
<Maxdamantus> Where []  is ASCII01
<chemicalvamp> huhhh?
<Maxdamantus> Don't worry.
<Maxdamantus> Just think of it as /me for now.
<sepeck> heh
<Maxdamantus> But if you were listening to it through a raw socket, you'd see what I just said.
<Maxdamantus> And the client displays it as an action. :P
<chemicalvamp> man im sick of being asked "a new update is available, would you like to upgrade to feisty?"
<imagine> aha say yes :)
<jarn_> I think there's something wrong with my machine. Games don't run well, even Linux games. I have an AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 1GB of ram and an nVidia Geforce 6800.
<chemicalvamp> imagine i dont want feisty, it doesnt support my wireless card
<chemicalvamp> jarn_ did you install your video card?
<chemicalvamp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jarn_> chemicalvamp: I did that, yes.
<jarn_> chemicalvamp: I have the newest version of drivers.
<TheDebugger> Is direct rendering on?
<jarn_> TheDebugger: How do I tell?
<levon> hello im back for another day at the ball park with no questions lol
<jarn_> TheDebugger: Wait, yes it is.
<chemicalvamp> hello
<chemicalvamp> wtf.. BREAK (upgradable
<Jucato> levon: that's good to hear :)
<levon> jucato actually i stumble apon one just now
<levon> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<levon> is this a restriction for the os?
<Jucato> levon: do you have "build-essential" installed?
<levon> ill check apt-get install build-essential right?
<Jucato> yep
<levon> didnt have it
<levon> :)
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know why/how to get a microphone to work, which i just plugged into the mic slot of the audio card??
<levon> man need the restroom brb
<lettuce_> How do I mount a hard dick volume?
<lettuce_> *disk
<bobstro> heh
<lettuce_> lol funny typo
<sonoftheclayr> crackhead_25: fire up kmix and enable it there
<Jucato> lettuce_: try System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disks & Filesystem
<crackhead_25> how do i enable it in kmix??
<lettuce_> ...it says that module disk and filesystems could not be loaded
<Jucato> eek...
<lettuce_> :(
<Jucato> guess you'll probably have to do it manually
<Jucato> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sonoftheclayr> crackhead_25: input tab and make sure the red light under it is on
<Jucato> oh not very helpful :)
<levon> works now thank you
<crackhead_25> my input has four options.. line in, mic, phone, and aux.. i have three ports in the audio card.. the red one, blue, and green.. mic goes in red, usually, and that's where i put it..
<crackhead_25> which should have red light under it?
<levon> wow what a name lol
<Jucato> !fstab | lettuce_
<ubotu> lettuce_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jarn_> I think there's something wrong with my machine. Games don't run well, even Linux games. I have an AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 1GB of ram and an nVidia Geforce 6800. I have installed the drivers and direct rendering is enabled.
<sonoftheclayr> crackhead_25: mic
<crackhead_25> still doesn't work... ??
<crackhead_25> how can i test it?
<crackhead_25> sonoftheclayr: how do i test it??
<draik> Is anyone here from Texas, USA? Preferably San Antonio area.
<borgista> Anyone know why Amarok is buggy as hell in Feisty?
<sonoftheclayr> crackhead_25: no idea, sorry
<draik> borgista:
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to test if a microphone is properly working?? or how to get one to properly work if it's not working??
<crimsun> borgista: it's incredibly difficult to assist in debugging when you provide absolutely no details.
<levon> woot my program is compiled with no errors time to see if how many bugs i have to fix lol
<crackhead_25> crimsun: how do you get a microphone to work? i plugged it in, but it appears not to be recording anything. i enabled the mic setting in kmix, as suggested. the light is on. still, doesnt seem to record.
<icecruncher> anybody know a good offline flash app player?
<crimsun> crackhead_25: see arecord(1)
<draik> crackhead_25: I had that issue. I kept on testing the various sound levels and restarted X after each change. Have you tried that?
<crackhead_25> draik: you have to restart x entirely afterwards? did that end up making the mic work?
<sonoftheclayr> you shouldn't have to restart x
<draik> crackhead_25: It did the last time.
<draik> I do it just to be sure it goes through.
<draik> Restarting X has fixed other issues, so it doesn't bother. Besides, how hard is it to hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE?
<sonoftheclayr> and how long does it take to log back in again?
<mooman> you should try alsamixer instead of kmix.. kmix is somewhat "broken"
<crackhead_25> crimsun: what do you think of draik's recommendation? also, what is the command i would wish to call for arecord to test very simply the mic working or not??
<draik> sonoftheclayr: How long does it take you to enter your password?
<ncaller> hello, I just successfully dist-upgrade'd from dapper to edgy, however I notice that adept is no longer installed.  Is there a newer preferred package manager for kubuntu?
<crackhead_25> mooman: if i adjusted the mic setting in kmix, should i un-adjust it before using alsamixer, or does it not matter (if it's broken)??
<sonoftheclayr> draik: about a second but then you have to wait for KDE to start and that takes awhile
<mooman> crackhead_25: it does not really matter.. kmix might ignore some settings ..
<draik> sonoftheclayr: Not really. Then again, what do I know.
<crackhead_25> mooman: im in alsamixer. i dont really understand how it works. why is there a lock/unlock symbol below everything?
<mooman> cra
<crimsun> crackhead_25: I'm not tracking backscroll, and it's not present when I reattached
<crimsun> crackhead_25: what was suggested?
<mooman> crackhead_25: press up/down to adjust volume, m to mute/unmute, tab to switch input/output and space to select the input
<crackhead_25> crimsun: restarting X
<crimsun> crackhead_25: to test mic changes? that's not at all necessary.
<crackhead_25> ok
<crackhead_25> what's the difference between phone, mic, and line in? is phone strictly for headphones, not microphone?
<mooman> crackhead_25: check if mic has this red CAPTUR and is at a correct volume level and unmuted..
<jack> hi
<crackhead_25> mooman: i see nothing in red. red was in kmix. alsamixer (gui) has no red. how do i know if something is muted/unmuted in alsamixer? m doesn't seem to do it..
<mooman> crackhead_25: phone afaik is for real phones connected to the soundcard (kind of anachronistic)
<ncaller> is adept still the default package manager front end for edgy-kubuntu?
<mooman> crackhead_25: you should be able to select a capture channel via space in the "Caputre" view (cycle tab)
<jack> can anyone tell me how to use a canon i560 on kubuntu 7.04 ????
<crackhead_25> mooman: still no success with recording after adjusting in alsamixer..
<crackhead_25> what's the "capture" view, and in what program are you talking?
<bobstro> jack: look at it through the viewfinder and push the little button?
<mooman> crackhead_25: still alsamixer .. on top there is a "View: Playback Capture All" with the current selected view hilighted and you can cycle the views with the tab key
<jack> bobstro: the i560 is connected to a windows xp pc via usb...... cant establish connection
<sonoftheclayr> ncaller: yes
<bobstro> jack: in winxp or kubuntu?
<jack> im running kubuntu but the printer is connected to xp
<crackhead_25> mooman: i dont think im looking at the right alsamixer. how do you run "alsamixer"? i went to adept, dl'd and installed an alsamixer gui, and it was an X window with grey and some controls, but not this capture window you're mentioning..
<mooman> crackhead_25: aah i see its a console app i am talking about.. ;-)
<sonoftheclayr> crackhead_25: in konsole type in alsamixer
<crackhead_25> ah ok.. now what?
<mooman> now read the backscroll an try again what i told you ;-)
<jack> bobstro: and i cant find the i560 in the drivers list
<crackhead_25> mooman: i see shared line in can be either line or mic. i selected it and made it mic, i believe, but i can't elevate the levels at all with up and down arrows.. am i doing something wrong?
<bobstro> jack: i don't know that camera. it doesnt show as a flash drive?
<jack> bob
<jack> bobstro: its a printer!
<mooman> crackhead_25: thats fine some channels do not support volume settings
<bobstro> jack: wups, wrong model!
<jack> ;)
<levon> does kubuntu have a firewall and where would it be located
<mooman> crackhead_25: just make sure the correct channel is selected .. plus the "Capture" channel is selected and volume is up
<bobstro> jack: my joke made no sense at all then. was thinking of the cameras. sorry, no help on the printer from me.
<hitmanWilly> !firewall | levon
<ubotu> levon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<agentnewb> crackhead_25 another person complaining about sound *sighs* go to alsa site and install them yourself. everything will work
<jack> bobstro: k np thx
<mooman> crackhead_25:  (Selected as in pressing space to toggle)
<crackhead_25> agentnewb: install what myself?
<agentnewb> mooman: *stabs you until you shut up about mixer*
<agentnewb> crackhead_25: sound drivers
<agentnewb> crackhead_25: is it the mic?
<crackhead_25> agentnewb: are you sure its sound drivesr i need? it's the mic. i can playback all fine with speakers and what not.
<agentnewb> yes sound driver
<jack> can anyone tell me how to use the canon i560 printer with kubuntu????
<b0nn> hi all, I am trying to install googleearth onto my Kubuntu(edgy) system.  When I run it, all I get is google earth initialising, no error messages.  And thats it, any ideas?
<crackhead_25> which driver?
<crackhead_25> mooman: what do you think of agentnewb's recommendation?
<crimsun> agentnewb: that should only be suggested as a last resort
<agentnewb> crackhead_25: http://www.alsa-project.org/ grab the stable driver and try if doesn't work try the beta
<slestak> what determines the drive assignments when initrd is made? I move a drive from hdc to hdd, and on every boot, it pauses to check for hdc, and when intird is created for new kernels, it always puts root=/dev/hdc1 in grub.  I have changed fstab, must be somewhere ales
<agentnewb> crimsun: bite me
<crimsun> I strongly recommend not doing so unless I say it's necessary, because often people randomly install alsa-driver from upstream, thereby clobbering Kubuntu's alsa internals, and /I/ have to deal with the bug reports as the alsa maintainer.
<mooman> crackhead_25: well if the driver is broken it MIGHT help but as crimsun states it should only be the last resort.. if fixing your mixer settings and/or cable connection etc. all fails :)
<mooman> crackhead_25: or if its really a known bug for some particular sound card.. (there should be an launchpad bug then)
<agentnewb> crackhead_25: fine do a backup then try my method
<agentnewb> be less time then waiting for their legislative hoo ha
<ncaller> Is it useful for me to be running acpid on a Desktop?
<mooman> agentnewb: is this a known issue? with bug number?
<crimsun> crackhead_25: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<juifsournois> should i worry about this in syslog and/or how do i stop it: Apr 27 22:48:26 grossebitch dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<jack> can anyone tell me how to use the canon i560 printer with kubuntu????
<crimsun> crackhead_25: you'll need to download and execute that script with ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<ncaller> jack: step 1 search the web, find out if it is supported under linux
<jack> ncaller:  there are serveral ways but the wont work
<hitmanWilly> jack: a good link for that is www.linuxprinting.org
<mooman> jack: canon printer have bad support in linux .. turboprint is an reliable but commercial and expensive driver that supports canon printers...
<jack> hitmanWilly: ncaller: the problem is: the printer is connected to a windows pc and i wont to connect to it
<jack> mooman: i know turboprint, tried it but the result was bad
<mooman> jack: afair there are also binary driver from canon for some models
<draik> jack: I used to network Kubuntu with WinXP for printer access
<draik> Works just fine
<mooman> jack: maybe search the ubuntu forums..
<draik> Of cource, I am using an HP printer with supported drivers
<jack> i heard that the bjc 7000 driber would do AND that there is a driver in feisty for the 560, but cant find a way to get him running
<ncaller> jack this doesn't help you but the nice thing about HP's is many of them are supported via an official HP opensource driver (HPLIP.sourceforge.net) my all in one, is
<ncaller> starting the feisty upgrade now
<ncaller> the automatic upgrade notification and process is very impressive in adept
<ncaller> I was suprised
<jack> ncaller: i know that! but when i bought the printer i was running windows ;) i switched 3 months ago
<DarkED> hi, i am having a problem getting my external hard drive to mount?
<ncaller> yeah what can you do, does the printer have an IPP interface or anything?
<ncaller> DarkED what kind of drive?
<DarkED> ncaller: it's a USB2.0 2.5" IBM travelstar 60GB
<DarkED> ncaller: it mounted fine before i upgraded to feisty (from edgy)
<ncaller> basically USB
<dennister> does anyone know how to check for all the reserved ports?
<jack> ncaller: dont think so! had it running under 6.10 with turboprint! no problem to connect to the windows pc and use the printer... but the result was SO bad....
<DarkED> ncaller: i try to mount /dev/sda1 manually but it says no entry in fstab/mtab, but it's a USB device so it shouldnt technically need one
<ncaller> its not automatically been mounted somewhere you don't know about has it?
<DarkED> ncaller: like a different machine?
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: did you check in /media ?
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: yes
<ncaller> like a different mount point
<ncaller> just run 'mount' to check, you probably already did though
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: in edgy i would have a folder called 'External HDD' because that's the name of the drive (it's NTFS3.1)
<dennister> i'm trying to find an incoming tcp listen port for azureus, and no matter what i try, i get the NAT error
<DarkED> ncaller: one sec
<ncaller> dennister netstat -l; man netstat
<ncaller> dennister also install lsof
<DarkED> ncaller: mount says it's not mounted
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: if you need to mount it manually, you still can without an fstab entry, you just have to specify filetype, mountpoint, etc
<dennister> thx...something in the crowded filing cabinet of my memory said something about netstat
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: yes I understand, but I'd like to possibly get it hot-pluggable again
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: that way it appears on desktop like it should
<ncaller> right like mkdir ~/usbdrive; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda ~/usbdrive
<DarkED> ncaller: lemme try that and see if it'll even mount
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: try sudo fdisk -l to see if the machine's even seeing it
<jack> ncaller: when i connect the printer DIRECLTY to the linux pc... it prints ! but how can i connect to a printer wich is connected to a windows pc????
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> ncaller: it mounted but it says i do not have permissions to view it
<ncaller> jack: okay then connect it to linux, install samba, share it out via samba, and connect to linux from windows
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: dmesg confirms that the machine sees it
<ncaller> DarkED try running 'groups' this is my output for a regular user
<ncaller> matt adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: ok, it actually might work for hotplug if you were to put in an fstab entry
<ncaller> that is in edgy
<jack> ncaller: wouldnt be a solution for me! the windows pc is the server in the office of my father!
<ncaller> well edgy/feisty mid upgrade hybrid OS monster
<DarkED> ncaller: I get 'darked adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse' which looks normal
<ncaller> jack don't know what to tell ya then, no experience with that hardware
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: i can try if you think it'll work :)
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: i'm willing to try anything
<jack> k thx
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: give it a shot, at worst it'll make manually mounting it easier :)
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: :)
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: okay, do you know a good writeup for fstab entries? I'm not too familiar with the mount options
<ncaller> man fstab
<ncaller> its in there
<ncaller> actually never mind
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: for something like that id say do user,noauto
<ncaller> I just looked at that man page it kind of sucks
<hitmanWilly> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: see above link ^^
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: ok, will try it, one sec
<DarkED> crap
<DarkED> still nothing
<DarkED> "you do not have access rights to this location"
<DarkED> thats mounting it through fstab
<DarkED> ooh, maybe i need to chmod it
<ncaller> DarkED where is it mounting it?
<DarkED> ncaller: /dev/sda1 to /media/external
<DarkED> ncaller: i sudo mkdir'd the /external and also chmodded it to 777
<ncaller> ls -l /media | grep external
<DarkED> ncaller: root - root is owner
<DarkED> root can view the files
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: try chowning it
<DarkED> i ran sudo konqueror and it's working
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: how do i do a chown?
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: sudo chown <username> <path>
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: cant do - read only filesystem
<DarkED> lol
<DarkED> ooh maybe if i umount it THEN chown
<DarkED> nope
<DarkED> still insufficient permissions =/
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: did you chown the mountpoint or the device?
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: the mountpoint
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: do i need to chown the /dev?
<hitmanWilly> ok, just checking :)
<hitmanWilly> no
<DarkED> :)
<DarkED> okay, i know what COULD have done it
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: try adding rw to the fstab options
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: ok
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: iirc that should be the right option for read/write
<ferret_0567> Can somebody please tell me why pages are cut in half when I print them in KPDF on Feisty? I am trying to print a PDF here, and it works...not so good
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: it still gives me 'read-only filesystem'
<hitmanWilly> :S
<hitmanWilly> how is the drive formatted ie ntfs, ext3?
<DarkED> GOT IT!
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: it was ntfs
<DarkED> i finally got it!
<hitmanWilly> that's what i figured :)
<DarkED> i copied the options from my /dev/hda1 (windows ntfs drive)
<DarkED> user,rw,noauto
<DarkED> er...
<DarkED> defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser
<DarkED> and now it works :)
<hitmanWilly> cool :)
<ncaller> good deal
<DarkED> now, to get it to hotplug
<DarkED> hmm, this is a little weird
<hitmanWilly> that's a little above my support level...hotplug is kinda new for me :)
<DarkED> if i go to the mountpoint in /media/external, no files appear
<DarkED> but if i use the icon that popped on the desktop (and which never goes away) it works
<DarkED> odd
<ncaller> anyone here care to speak about the stability of the latest kdevelop/qtdesigner on feisty? It's one of the reasons I'm upgrading because it kept crashing on dapper for me and I figured I was way out of date
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: do you know how i add spaces to mountpoints in fstab?
<SuperSub> alexicon: Are you online?
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: say /media/External HDD for instance
<hitmanWilly> DarkED: put the path that has spaces in quotes
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: doesn't work
<ncaller> DarkED hard to say, try "/media/External HDD"
<SuperSub> does anyone know how to re-install HP scanner Driver?
<ncaller> or try /media/External\ HDD/
* hitmanWilly uses _ rather than spaces for just this reason :)
<DarkED> ncaller: will do :)
<scorp007> how do I search for packages using the command line?
<DarkED> ncaller: nope
<hitmanWilly> scorp007: apt-cache search <package name>
<DarkED> ncaller: i do know there's a way, i did it once before... lemme search google
<scorp007> hitmanWilly: thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<LettuceJoans> ok, I just formatted a partition as ect3 using qtparted, But  when I right click it ans say "mount" it gives me an error :(
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: dpkg --reconfigure hplip?
<SuperSub> via terinal window?
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: yup
<Endler> Will there be a Thunderbird 2.0 backport available soon?
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly:  do understand how to do this
<SuperSub> dont*
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly:  command only gives me some options
<shawkins> Hola!
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: ok, sudo dpkg --purge hplip, then apt-get autoremove, then apt-get install hplip
<LettuceJoans> ok, I just formatted a partition as ect3 using qtparted, But  when I right click it ans say "mount" it gives me an error :( what should I do?
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: that wipes out hplip, cleans up after it, then re-downloads it
<DarkED> aha, figured it out! the symbol for spaces is \040
* hitmanWilly makes a note of that
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> lovin kde once again
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly:
<SuperSub> # apt-get autoremove
<SuperSub> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<holycow> glad to see this project around
<DarkED> hitmanWilly: yeah, it works
<shawkins> as am I, been a good year since I've touched kubuntu :)
<holycow> is there anything out there that can be termed kde4 installable on an ubuntu/debian platform without compiling from scratch?
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: ok, don't worry about that cmd then, just sudo apt-get install hplip
<holycow> shawkins, been 4 years for me
<ferret_0567> What disk usage analyzer is most similar to the GNOME disc space analyzer?
<holycow> i am deploying ubuntu in our company and gnome is in a really poor state feature wise
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly:
<SuperSub>  sudo apt-get install hplip
<SuperSub> Reading package lists... Done
<shawkins> holycow: really? dang, I bet it's a big change for you then
<SuperSub> Building dependency tree... Done
<SuperSub> hplip is already the newest version.
<SuperSub> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holycow> i'm gonna give kde a go and see how far we get with this
<holycow> shawkins, indeed is.
<shawkins> holycow: from 4 years ago, it's greatly improved ;) Wonder when 3.x came out
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: try sudo apt-get remove hplip, then sudo apt-get install hplip
<holycow> yeah i've seen the odd knoppix orother live cd'shere and then but yeah itgs a whole lot different
<ferret_0567> I say KDE is lacking in some areas, take KPDF for example, this retarded app automatically cuts pages in half when I print them, isn't is great?
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: xsane image scanner still does not work what else can i do?
<imagine> ferret_0567: Okular will fix that...
<shawkins> ferret_0567: I'm sure there's a way to stop that
<BluesKaj> SuperSub: try kooka
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: just flashs saying that it found the scanner but the app does not load
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: is it recoignizing you have a scanner attached?
<ferret_0567> So, I just install the "okular" package and it's fixed?
<ferret_0567> I was going to use Evince
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: try reinstalling xsane, ie sudo apt-get remove xsane, sudo apt-get install xsane
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: just got an error message failed to open device hpaio usb officejet
<hitmanWilly> oh, wait a minute
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: its an officejet? you need hpoj then
<shawkins> ok.. well time to install Kubuntu, have fun kids
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: i already ran those commands you gave me
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: sudo apt-get install hpoj
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: office jets use different drivers iirc
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: just tried to run xsane again but with no luck
<hitmanWilly> SuperSub: did you install hpoj?
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly:yep
<SuperSub> hitmanwilly: the error message says that the device is busy.. Really doing nothing
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, check www.linuxprinting.org to see if there's any known issues w/ your model. it may just be a bug...
<hitmanWilly> printers are kinda hit or miss
<hivemind> Which HP printer is this?
<Str_9_r3> I need a gaming server, how do I get it?
<ferret_0567> Goodbye Kubuntu, back to GNOME
<ferret_0567> You screw up on even simple things like telling me how many pages are printing
<ferret_0567> You don't give me the correct number of pages
<ferret_0567> bye...and good riddance
<dennister> okidoke...azureus is now crashing as soon as I start it up, and the problem seems to be with sun java 5, the runtime environment...any ideas how to fix this problem?
<dennister> oops, sun java 6, the jre...i've tried purging and reinstalling both, to no avail
<osiris> what program would i use to resample a wav file in kubuntu
<osiris> kinda like goldwave
<usser> osiris: i'd use ffmpeg
<MrWGW> woo dang I wish I'd been in here earlier to flame that <censored>
<SilentM> How would I go about settting up a joystick (Non-USB)?
<mulv> anyone know how Plasma is going?
<hivemind> 0 to Lost in 6 seconds...
<mulv> i read on akregator that someone thinks it has stopped?
<hivemind> Where did I put my Kubuntu disc?!
<xiO_> hi, does anyone know which port kweather uses? my firewall seems to be blocking it
<hitmanWilly> xiO_: i would think just http
<xiO_> worth a shot
<kunjan> so anyone figure out why some external media wont automount in kde-feisty while some will?
<xiO_> hitman: you seem to be correct
<xiO_> thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<flatul> I have checked 9 tutorials and howtos so far. Including the one in this room's announcement (wiki.kubuntu).   ***** How do I listen to MP3s on Kubuntu _LIVECD_. All tutorials instruct to modify the list of repositories. The problem is, that in the LiveCD, the repository list (sources.list) is readonly. I JUST WANT TO HEAR MP3s!
<sangers> help
<sangers> ?
<sangers> menu
<gdiebel> dennister: try getting the jar file from azureus website and extract and copy to /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<kunjan> flatul: download the package for mp3s directly and install it with "dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<flatul> kunjan: which package is that? or where do I go to find out?
<flatul> this is crazy. Amarok freezes and crashes just because it cannot open the mp3. that's crazy.
<flatul> I read that Amarok can fix this problem inside Amarok itself (it refers to the kubuntu-mp3 problem). But I cannot find where.
<kunjan> flatul: Amarok crashes on me occasionally too... but then i am running amd64.. its gotten stable tho
<flatul> As I said, Amarok freezes and crashes.
<gdiebel> flatul: you may wish to install kubuntu to your hard drive
<kunjan> not sure what package it is..
<flatul> kunjan: it's a very feeble and weak program if it crashes so easily. this is a vanilla 32 bit. (ok, dual core)
<flatul> gdiebel: no, I do not want to install kubuntu to hard drive _right now_. I *JUST* want to hear mp3s!
<kunjan> flatul: amarok is a very memory intensive program... i dont think it would run well of a live cd especially if you have a large collection the DB requirements can be huge
<flatul> kunjan: I want to hear 16 mp3s. I do not want to install. I am running livecd off a 2GB RAM, 1.66ghz dual core
<flatul> kunjan: this should be more than enough for amarok, and for kubuntu. and mp3
<flatul> I JUST WANNA HEAR MP3S!
<kunjan> lol yeah that should be enought
<xiO_> would installing gstreamer work?
<flatul> xiO_: can that be done without having to mess with repositories?
<xiO_> I believe so, try it
<Skyblast> amarok uses xine
<xiO_> ah, wee
<Skyblast> flatul: I don't know how well this will work with the whole OS running in ram but do this in a terminal
<Skyblast> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Skyblast> then try your mp3's in amarok
<flatul> Skyblast:
<flatul> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flatul> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flatul> is only available from another source
<flatul> E: Package libxine1-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<flatul> this is kubuntu livecd 7.04
<flatul> i cannot edit repositories
<xiO_> libxine-main1 ?
<flatul> i just installed juk from adept. It installed FINE. It made the mp3 playlist FINE. When I double click on one of the MP3s on the list: NOTHING. no error, no dialog. NO SOUND.
<Skyblast> hmmm, that works on a HD install
<Skyblast> might try main1, or maybe libxine-extracodecs
<flatul> Skyblast: I cannot change repositories.
<Skyblast> did you try to edit them with sudo priveleges?
<xiO_> fix your sound first, then get mp3s working
<zoilom> guys, do you know how to dual boot kubuntu with vista?
<Skyblast> Aside from that, I think all repos are enabled by default
<Skyblast> Except for backports
<gdiebel> flatul: you should be able to edit the repo, iirc. try: alt+f2. then enter: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<flatul> Adept doesn't have any dialog to choose repositories. HOWEVER, Adept shows that "unsupported" and "proprietary software" is selected.
<flatul> gdiebel: it tells me it is read only
<hitmanWilly> flatul: see if ubuntu-restricted-extras is installable
<Skyblast> flatul: you should see if your sound is working at all. Have you tried an ogg file? Those should play out of the box
<Skyblast> The other media player not working at all worries me
<shahrol> try use headphone..its work for me on my laptop..d builtin speaker didnt hav any sound
<flatul> Skyblast: I have now changed with sudo privileges.
<flatul> Skyblast: sound is working. All system sounds and beeps and twugs sound fine
<Skyblast> hmm
<Skyblast> well, sudo apt-get update then try the libxine1-ffmpeg again
<flatul> Skyblast: I am doing that last thing
<flatul> brb
<flatul> Skyblast: it seems it installed fine now.
<Skyblast> okay, try your mp3 in amarok
<flatul> ok, the mp3 works now. sound is coming out
<flatul> HALLELUJAH
<Skyblast> hurray
<flatul> Skyblast: can this be written down somewhere?
<flatul> Skyblast: this set of instructions did NOT work: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<flatul> This set of instructions did NOT work either: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<flatul> neither did this (this is linked from the web site from this room): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Skyblast> First link is for Dapper. Things have changed significantly since then
<Skyblast> Second link is for Edgy
<flatul> well those are first places in google, and on this chat room's announcent.
<DarkED> hmm, i'm trying to play an XviD .avi file. It works fine in VLC but I only get audio in Kaffeine, no video...
<flatul> I'd like to help update them with what you just gave me.
<DarkED> i would just use VLC but it doesn't support my multimon setup
<Skyblast> Third link has what worked
<Skyblast> It just didn't go well with the livecd, I can say with experience that on a HDD install it does work
<flatul> I haven't started to work in my own work-related stuff because I've been frustratedly busy trying to make this friggin thing work.
<Skyblast> DarkED: Try installing the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<flatul> Before I go on with my life, I would like to give something back, so I would like to help put these instructions up. Where can this be done?
<heyholmez> anyone know a good ftp client/server software w/ gui
<flatul> I lost a couple of hours on this, I'd like to avoid this for someone else.
<flatul> heyholmez: bearftp, transmission
<DarkED> Skyblast: already installed
<Skyblast> flatul: The installation instructions on the Ubuntu wiki  say the right package to install.  You could edit it with a tip for the LiveCD, I suppose.
<Skyblast> hmm
<Skyblast> Do any videos work?
<flatul> heyholmez: Filezilla, KFTPGrabber, gFTP, Casablanca
<flatul> Gone with the Wind, Seven Year Itch FTP
<heyholmez> anyone know good ftp client/server software w/ gui for linux
<hitmanWilly> flatul: try posting it on the wiki
<hitmanWilly> !wiki | flatul
<ubotu> flatul: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<heyholmez> sry slow web irc
<snowstorm> anybody know how to play wmv files, ie which packages need to  be installed for that? all I get is a black screen in kaffeine, but the sound works
<Jucato> hm.....
<Komsip> Yo
<Jucato> !w32codecs | snowstorm
<ubotu> snowstorm: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<flatul> Skyblast: wiki.kubuntu.com/CommonQuestions redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions which is not a wiki
<Jucato> flatul: it is a wiki
<snowstorm> Jukato, the w32codecs are installed
<heyholmez> ah cool filezille beta for linux
<Jucato> help.ubuntu.com/community is the page for user-contributed/community documentation
<flatul> there's this on the real wiki, but it redirects to the help.ubuntu non wiki site (http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s)
<Jucato> flatul: help.ubuntu.com/community is the page for user-contributed/community documentation
<Jucato> flatul: it is  a wiki
<flatul> I go to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ but most applicable links would seem to link to non-wiki pages
* Jucato repeats for the 3rd time. help.ubuntu.com/community *is* a wiki
<DarkED> man, i just cannot get this video to play correctly
<Jucato> DarkED: what format is it in?
<DarkED> Jucato: it's an .avi, XViD
<Jucato> DarkED: install libxine-extracodecs
<snowstorm> do I need any gstreamer packages for playing wmv files?
<DarkED> Jucato: i know it's not the video because it plays fine in VLC player, just not in Kaffeine or any other Xine engine player
<DarkED> Jucato: already have extracodecs
<Jucato> hm....
<DarkED> Jucato: could it be a setting somewhere?
<flatul> Skyblast: you say it's a community site. I understand. But it's not a wiki. There's no wiki way to modify this page, for instance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jucato> flatul: do you see the "login to edit" at the top?
<Jucato> flatul: 4th time. it is a wiki
<flatul> Jucato: Skyblast: I apologize. You were right, I was wrong. There indeed is a "login to edit" message in a font size 6. tiny. but you were right.
<Jucato> flatul: actually reading the main page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ ) would have saved you a lot of checking as it says there: "Please read WikiGuide before making any edits. Thanks."
<nixternal> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<nixternal> ;p
<flatul> ubotu: thank you ubotu.
<Jucato> !thanks | flatul
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> oh slow bot :P
<nixternal> haha, I had to do that Jucato, since you stole my mojo ;p
<ubotu> flatul: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flatul> ubotu: I know you are a bot.
* Jucato blames nixternal :D
<nixternal> wow
<flatul> ubotu: don't talk to me more
<flatul> ubotu: stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<flatul> ubotu: please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DarkED> AHA! GOT IT!
<Jucato> DarkED: er.. keep the caps down :)
<DarkED> Jucato: win32 codecs directory was wrong :)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Jucato> er? O.o
<flatul> good bye
<DarkED> Jucato: sorry man, but i've been trying to solve this for about 4 hours now
<DarkED> Jucato: you'd use caps too
<Jucato> no, I'd use lots of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<snowstorm> I have installed w32codecs, libxine1, libxine1-ffmpeg, libxine1-kde, kaffeine-xine, libxine-extracodecs, libarts1-xine, libsmpeg0, mpeglib, libmpeg2-4, ..., so what else could it be? :-)
<nixternal> lol! I think I have to agree with DarkED on that one
<Jucato> (there's no rule about that :P)
<nixternal> snowstorm: what are you tring to do?
<nixternal> s/tring/trying/
<snowstorm> I am trying to play a wmv file
<Jucato> s/trying/frying :)
<Jucato> DarkED: though I understand your.. um.. "joy" :D
<nixternal> snowstorm: now all wmv's will play, if they have DRM enabled, then you are dead out of luck with it
<nixternal> i.e., you can't watch the Microsoft videos ;)
<Jucato> s/now/not
<DarkED> Jucato: :)
* nixternal points out just how evil DRM really is!
<Jucato> snowstorm: translation: if the file is DRM'ed, no can do :)
* Jucato of course points out how nixternal is evil-er :D
* nixternal notes Jucato just pointed out in lame-mans terms just how evil he is, I mean DRM is
<Jucato> hahha
<snowstorm> it has no DRM, I'm sure
<nixternal> then it should work with all of that stuff you installed
<nixternal> err, REBOOT!
<snowstorm> DarkED, what's that with the wrong directory thing? COuld solve my problem as well
<nixternal> you have to for wmv and the w32codecs iirc
<Jucato> snowstorm: how did you install the w32codec?
<DarkED> snowstorm: win32codecs goes into /usr/lib/codecs by default
<snowstorm> Jucato, I installed from medibuntu
<nixternal> dpkg -l w32codecs......deb
<nixternal> ok that is the same thing
<DarkED> snowstorm: mine was set to /usr/lib/win32
<Jucato> eeek...
<Jucato> nixternal: -i :P
<nixternal> what did I say?
<nixternal> errr, hahaha l, list um!
<Jucato> >:)
<flatul> goodbye now
<nixternal> snowstorm: /usr/lib/win32 should be filled with symlinks to /usr/lib/codecs iirc
<nixternal> DarkED rather ^^
<snowstorm> nixternal, I do have a sym link /usr/lib/win32 to /usr/lib/codecs
<Komsip> what set ofwin32 codecs are you talking about?
<nixternal> snowstorm: did you reboot at all since installation?
<Komsip> for mplayer? or for xine?
<nixternal> win32codecs is win32codecs
<Jucato> mplayer needs w32codecs?
<snowstorm> nixternal, yes, several times already, I tried since a few days
<nixternal> ok, then the issue lies elsewhere
<Komsip> Jucato: if you want to view some formats yeah
* nixternal leaves the proprietary stuff up to someone else, sorry - not installed here
<Jucato> oh I thought it came with everything
<Komsip> it has a codec library
<snowstorm> so anything else I can check?
<Komsip> I haven't understood this whole deb and apt thing yet i'm new to kubuntu/debian
<terapicodave> for some reason when I click a url in kopete, quanta the web editor opens the url up...i'd like to make that firefox....any idea where that config info is stored or configured/
<terapicodave> ?
<leo_> hi to everybody
<Jucato> terapicodave: System Settings ->  Default Applications
<leo_> has anyone tried Solaris 10 OS?
<Komsip> how old is that solaris system?
<Komsip> in university we  only had solaris
<Komsip> not sure which version
<Komsip> in the geomatics section at least
<dennister> i've got my first wine app working, with k-menu item and everything :)
<Grape_Juice> The rare non-broken version? ;p
<Grape_Juice> *kidding*
<dennister> although i must say i do like ktorrent better so far...wish they'd get an update that won't crash so often
<Jucato> dennister: hasn't crashed for me since... um... version 2.0
<Jucato> I guess it just depends on how much you use it (and for what?)
<dennister> it was crashing pretty well everyday over the past month while I was still on edgy, and now again on my new feisty
<dennister> ever since the last upgrade
<Jucato> hm... that's weird.. could it be caused by the torrent itself?
<dennister> different torrents
<dennister> with the different torrents, and the different versions, the only common denominator is the last upgrade
<Jucato> oh... :/
<dennister> it never used to crash b4 that last adept-update, b4 feisty was released
<Jucato> ktorrent has been kind to me... :/
<dennister> ur lucky then :)
<millinao> woah, i didnt know that windows flashed in kde
<Jucato> possibly... one of those rare times :/
<Jucato> O.o
<dennister> and i like this winfile...too bad it doesn't have the permissions/ownership info like when konq or nautilus is in tree view
<dennister> anyone know how to make konq's default view tree, instead of the icon view?
<dennister> with nautilus it's easy to make this tree view the default view
<dennister> i see no practical use for icons whatsoever...you just have to open them, which is a waste of clicks and time
* Jucato whistles
<Jucato> View -> View Mode -> Treeview then Settings -> Save View Profile?
<dennister> k...will try
<gdiebel> dennister: if you aren't keen on icons, give krusader a whirl.
<Jucato> although that's a big jump from "not liking icons" to "liking twin panel file management" :D
<icecruncher> gdiebel: yeah, krusader is awesome
* Jucato just couldn't get used to 2 panels outside of ftp or transferring files... :/
<dennister> gdiebel: maybe i will thx, cause jucato's suggestion didn't work, but thx anyway jucato
<Jucato> it didn't? weird...
* Jucato blames Kubuntu's messing with Konqueror though
<Jucato> are you sure you saved and used the correct view profile?
<dennister> yes, i'm sure...closed it, reopened it, and icons are back...when i went to load the saved profile again, there was no change at all
<dennister> i remember hearing good things about krusader a long time ago, actually, but wasn't at home so i forgot all about it
<dennister> i mean, why would anyone want icons anyway if they just have to be opened?
<Corbin|Tuxing> what is a good program for linux like dreamweaver other than bluefish
<dennister> folder icons, that is
<Jucato> dennister: one word: "choice"
<Jucato> I have no technical or usability reason to prefer icons over a list or tree view. I just happen to like it like that.
<dennister> ok, and i guess the winblows pps are used to folder icons
<Jucato> hm... maybe or maybe not
<Jucato> on Windows I used to always use a list view of sorts
<dennister> i'm an old dos user from way back...i used to love a file manager called xtree
<dennister> my 18-year-old linux-resister can't understand why i prefer windows explorer to the my computer method of one set of folders after another
* gdiebel used to get down with the xtree gold back in the day
<Tired_> everybody has their own way.
<Tired_> i kinda like using ls and tab completion
<dennister> all right gdiebel! a man after my own heart...didn't think anyone would have heard of that prog
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> weirdos have found each other :P
* Jucato runs
<dennister> roflmho
<Tired_> ...should that be the topic for today?
<dennister> although i fail to see why using a good, old program wouuld make someone wierd
<dennister> lol
<Jucato> dennister: the fact that it's "good and old" is self-explanatory :P
<Tired_> so, anybody ever heard of such a thing as a portable email server?
<dennister> *would never hit jucato :)
<dennister> jucato is just too helpful to too many...and that's appreciated
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> you can hit me anytime... of course, I will hit back... in a nice way :)
<Tired_> i'm trying to find some kind of email thingie that will suck up email when it has a net connection and distribute it when it doesn't, like on a usb stick
<Jucato> Tired_: like this? http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/thunderbird_portable
<Jucato> oh server.. sorry
<Tired_> no
* Jucato bangs head on the door 3 times
<Tired_> something that can be passed around to many people, who don't have net access, so they can get email
<Tired_> and then back to somewhere that does have email, so it can sync up new emails for the next time
<Tired_> does that make sense?
<Tired_> sorta hard to explain
<dennister> ok...now have to configure krusader...bbs
<Jucato> not to me... but I'm a server noob anyway :)
* Jucato configures dennister...
<Tired_> me too.  i had the idea, but I don't know if it's actually possible
<shawkins> Tired_: what possible?
<Tired_> A program I can use to do this:  A USB stick is plugged in at my house, which has net, and retrieves email for several accounts.  The stick is then physically taken to several places that don't have net, so they can sync their emails off the stick to their respective email clients.  The empty stick then makes it way back to me to repeat the process.
<shawkins> I'm certain it's possible :) These people, using Windows? Linux? Or a mix?
<Tired_> Seems to me I'd heard of the idea before, for schools in Africa or something
<Tired_> ideally, i'd like it to be platform indepandant, but probably it'll be just windows and ubuntu users
<Tired_> the ubuntu user being me at the net connection end
<icecruncher> just wondering, what do you use for a shoutcast server?
<shawkins> yeah, that doesn't seem like it'd be too hard
<dennister> hmmmm...i *really* like Krusader :)
<shawkins> and.. while I can't do it right now, sometime I'll look around, there might be something like that
<gdiebel> icecruncher: icecast-server
<gdiebel> dennister: I kinda figured you would after you mentioned xtree
<dennister> since this is a new feisty install, i still have lots of zipped files to move around and stuff, so the split view is sooooo great for moving lots of stuff around
<dennister> i know the other filemanagers have split view, but with krusader it's the default
<Tired_> i like the cube for that, but then, i just got the cube, so I like it for everything
<Tired_> :)
<dennister> what's the cube for?
<Tired_> beryl
<Tired_> the desktop cube
<dennister> ah...i haven't seen any practical use for beryl yet
<Tired_> it's great for organizing your windows
<dennister> except that i was told my son would finally be converted from a linux resister if he saw beryl :) that might do it for me
<Tired_> likely true
<Tired_> it's impressive
<Jucato> if kwin_composite turns out as hoped, then we can all probably put compiz-beryl aside :)
<Tired_> whats that?
<dennister> of course, my son's in the doghouse right now...i have no itnention of getting hold of him anytime soon
<Tired_> ooooh
<Jucato> Tired_: kwin_composite? kde4's new implementation of kwin (window manager) that will have compositing built-in and done right
<dennister> what's kwin_composite going to do? any practical use?
<Tired_> oh cool.  leave it to kde to integrate it in
<Jucato> dennister: what does beryl do? any practical use? :D
<shawkins> sorry, had to attend to something
<Jucato> Tired_: actually, kwin already has a separate compositing engine, but not built-in to kwin and a bit buggy
<dennister> cute...no i mean it, will it do anything practical? besides get converts?
<Jucato> kompmgr was more of a proof of concept and experiment that got into KDE's base
<Tired_> but i'm sure it'll be all integrated with kcontrol, rather than all separate like now
<Jucato> dennister: depends on what you would consider practical.
<Jucato> Tired_: kompmgr is integrated with kcontrol :)
<Jucato> has always been
<Tired_> :)
<Jucato> dennister: for one, it takes advantage of graphics capabilities for improved window management (technical benefits)
<Jucato> dennister: being built from kwin also ensures that you have an already tested, working, and stable window manager that you could rely on
<dennister> i consider something practical if it burns or rips a cd/dvd...or gives more control/info on settings...or gives better versioning tools than openoffice
<Tired_> the trick modes aren't really something you can comprehend the utility of until you integrate it into your workflow, I think
<dennister> i can't stand the fact that ms word is still better for versioning than openoffice
<Jucato> dennister: hm... we're talking about a window manager though :)
<Jucato> window managers don't do any of those
<Tired_> being able to peel back the corner of my AbiWord window to look at a firefox page I was referring to is handy, for example
<dennister> i know...reliability for anything is important...
<Jucato> ryanakca: ping
<Jucato> oh this is getting ridiculous...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<dennister> dvd:rip, acidrip...graveman...not reliable at all...reliability can apply to any category of software apps...i know u were limiting your discussion to window managers, but i wasn't
<Tired_> and the moral of this story is...auto connect is evil
<Jucato> hm.. seems to have stopped...
<Tired_> dvd:rip has never failed me
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<dennister> lol...ok Tired_ you've sold me on the benefits of a better window manager with:
<Jucato> dennister: ok... well since we were talking about kwin_composite and you asked what were its practical uses/advantages, I presumed you were also referring to kwin :)
<dennister>  <Tired_> being able to peel back the corner of my AbiWord window to look at a firefox page I was referring to is handy, for example
<facundo> hi
<dennister> That is of practical use :)
<Jucato> heh that depends on how much you have to peel back anyway :D
<Tired_> it's little things that make it handy, like that.  you'll find other things, too.
<Jucato> I find it "useful" (personally) to keep non-focused windows semi transparent... it sort of keeps me focused... just me
<dennister> hunting between tons of apps with alt-tab for something you want to copy and paste is a bore...and time consuming
<Tired_> well, I do it now 100% more often than I did before I had the ability.
<dennister> lol @ Tired_
<Jucato> well, when you peel a corner of the window, you're not free to use your mouse to copy text...
<Jucato> afaik
<Tired_> mo
<Tired_> er no
<Jucato> moo
<Tired_> but if you need to paste, you'd switch windows...peeling is just if you need a quick glance
<Jucato> yep
<dennister> ok...gotcha
* Tired_ is very glad his fickle keyboard didn't type 'peeing' there.
<Jucato> what I would probably like best are the "Expos" and pager features (not the cube)
<Jucato> ah getting offtopic are wee
<Jucato> we*
<Tired_> i like the cube a lot.  it actauly makes multiple desktops useful
<dennister> lol...for some reason this feisty isntall got the wrong keyboard layout at first...had to really fight to type in an apostrophe and a following letter...but i did get it fixed
<Tired_> en-CA?
<Tired_> i've done that a lot.  i don't parlez voud francais, so that layout doesn't help me much
<dennister> i don't think we're offtopic, we're discussing the possibilities of ubuntu apps like kwin
<Jucato> Tired_: the pager (I think Beryl calls it "wall plugin" or something) is more useful for me, specially when I want to put a window on another desktop that isn't next to the current desktop
<dennister> i actually had us:international
<Jucato> oh, the cube would also be useful if it actually worked with KDE's virtual desktops :(
<Tired_> ... it doesn't?
<Jucato> (or rather, if Beryl did)
* Tired_ thought it did just fine.
<dennister> any idea when this kwin might be released?
<Jucato> Beryl doesn't work well with KDE virtual desktops. it multiplies the number of viewports by the number of desktops
<Jucato> dennister: kde 4
<dennister> anticipated date?
<Tired_> oh.  maybe i'm confusing desktops and viewports
<Jucato> October 2007 (target... very very tentative)
<Jucato> Tired_: you must be :D
<shawkins> bah... gotta go
<shawkins> have fun guys, I need to take care of some things, later
<Tired_> oh, speaking of beryl, I had an odd issue the other day
<Jucato> Tired_: also, beryl in general doesn't work well with Kicker...like the taskbar
<dennister> hmmm...maybe i'll try beryl then...even if the kid is in the doghouse he'll probably show up on my b-day or mother's day (2 days apart)
<Tired_> I opened a new firefox window, and it was totally black
<Tired_> when I reduced the size of the window a lot, it got contents, but when I made it bigger, it was black again
<Jucato> Tired_: hm... try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Tired_> oh, it went away and never happened again.  it was just odd.
<jussi01> someone remind me what needs to be installed for ark to like RAR's?
<Jucato> jussi01: unrar
<icecruncher> rar
<Jucato> (and rar to make RAR's)
<Jucato> unrar to decompress/extract and rar to compress
<jussi01> thanks lads
<Tired_> oooh, my show is half over
* Jucato imagines Tired_ on a show... ewww...
<Tired_> lol
<Tired_> i actually used to do theatre
<Jucato> and that's suppose to make me not go "ewww"? :D
<Tired_> um, no?
<Tired_> just sort of ironic given your 'ew'.
<Jucato> :D
<icecruncher> someone know a good site for liux apps reviews?
<dennister> aha! i now have no less than 2 working windows apps in wine! :)
<Tired_> lol, I got iTuhnes going today  :)
<dennister> so far it's utorrent and dvdshrink
<Arwen> I tried running wine in wine :-\
<Tired_> dvd95 is ok, also, for something native
<dennister> lol @ Arwen
<Arwen> dennister, it works :-)
<dennister> that's hilarious
<dennister> what's funny is that dvd shrink was always open source to begin with...but not now i don't believe...now it's only windows based
<Jucato> (an app can be open-source *and* for windows only, though)
<Tired_> the repos have an extensive selection of good dvd ripping programs and video stuff
<dennister> oh, ok...didn't know that
<Arwen> DVD Shrink was never open source...
<dennister> i've tried lots of them...ripping music off my cd's to keep them in pristine condition is not a problem, with movies it's much harder
<ubuntu__> hello
<dennister> ok...stand corrected...it was always freeware tho
<ubuntu__> i would like to know which type of partition to use for kubuntu
<ubuntu__> should i use reiserfs?
<Arwen> ubuntu_, you should use which ever one is your personal preference
<Jucato> ubuntu__: ext3 is ok. unless you actually need/prefer something else
<Arwen> like... maybe FAT 16
<ubuntu__> hmmm ty ::)
<ubuntu__> so i'll use ext3 :D
<Jucato> Arwen: er...?
<dennister> i made an original dvd training video last spring, and because the office didn't have any true dvd authoring apps (ms partner) they used dvd shrink to make the copies
<ubuntu__> btw.. which is the difference between reiserfs and ext3:
<ubuntu__> ?
<Jucato> ubuntu__: hm... very technical details I think...
<Arwen> reiserfs uses extents and tail-packing to try and achieve higher speed with small files
<dennister> i had to use it to make one hour actually fit on the dvd
<Arwen> DVDs need to die.... MPEG-2 for that matter too
<unix_infidel> simply put, in some instances reiser is faster and in some instances ext2/3 is faster.
<Jucato> reiserfs isn't officially supported by the linux kernel also I think
<ubuntu__> Arwen nice :) ty
<unix_infidel> generally ext3 is better supported.
<dennister> lol...why Arwen?
<Arwen> because they're 10 year old technology and way better solutions exist?
<terapicodave> Jucato...I asked about the default applications but I'm actually using gnome and kopete...there's no system settings -> default apps
<dennister> such as?
<Arwen> like H.264 + AAC in Matroska
<ubuntu__> i used reiserfs in slackware... but just because someone recommended me :S
<Jucato> terapicodave: oh...
<Jucato> Arwen: hm... KDE is also 10 years old now :D
<ubuntu__> anyway, ty for the help :)
<dennister> good one jucato
<Noldoaran> I have 2 kmenu questions: 1. Where does kde store its kmenu configuration? I want to copy my kmenu configuration(the menu layout) for another user to use.
<Tired_> but kde's not locked
<terapicodave> jucato maybe i can get to that tool from the cli?
<Arwen> Jucato, that's why there's KDE 4 coming up
<Jucato> Arwen: but still 10 years old :)
<Jucato> it will be 11 by the time KDE 4 comes up :)
<Tired_> mpeg-2 will never improve
<Arwen> MPEG-1/2 will always be MPEG-1/2... it's reached its limit, let it die
<Doctor_Nick> I'll improve you!
<sonoftheclayr> Arwen: get rid of cd's too? and books? and hell, while we're at it lets get rid of usb and ethernet
<Jucato> terapicodave: hm... you'd have to install kcontrol I think. let me check if there's a config file you can edit
<dennister> to me dvd is just a media...not like a protocol ...heck, cd's are older than dvd's, but still in use and much smaller for storage
<Tired_> does anything in kubuntu play hd-dvd yet?
<Arwen> sonoftheclayr, yes please.....
<terapicodave> thanks
<Arwen> CDs need to die.... Books are unbeatable for physical text, and USB is inherently flaws
<Jucato> Arwen: also not all countries have the luxury of having switched fully to the DVD culture
<Noldoaran> 2. What does "enable Launch feedback" mean in kmenuedit? The help just doesn't help..
<Jucato> anyway, quite !offtopic now
<Arwen> Jucato, eh?
<Arwen> yes, but it's past midnight, we can afford to be offtopic
<Jucato> only in your place :)
<Lynoure> For reference texts, ascii on CD is much nicer for me than 3kg of books
<sonoftheclayr> past midnight! it's nearly 4 in the arvo
<dennister> only past midnight in some parts of the world
<Noldoaran> heh, it's 10:47 here
<dennister> 1:48 in toronto
<Arwen> Lynoure, reading text off a screen hurts mine eyes... Just my 2 cents though
<Jucato> Noldoaran: Launch Feedback = bouncing (or flashing) cursor when you launch an app
<Lynoure> Arwen: aren't 2 cents usually advice?
<Jucato> Arwen: adjust your monitor or color scheme. that's what hurts your eyes too :)
<Jucato> Lynoure: yep :)
<ubuntu__> ReiserFS is better
<Arwen> Jucato, meh, it's the glare
<Jucato> $0.02... that's the worth of advice these days :)
<Lynoure> Arwen: mine too, if I have too low or too high contrast, but only then. I guess I'm lucky.
<Arwen> ubuntu__,data loss
<ubuntu__> but it 'consumes' more the CPU
<ubuntu__> at least 7%
<dennister> for me it's my cataracts...lol...can't wait for my surgery...wild when going blind is actually a good thing
<dennister> i'll have better eyesight than i've had since i was six years old...no more coke bottle glasses
<Noldoaran> Tired_: I am pretty sure there is no app to play HD-DVD/Blu-Rey yet...
<Tired_> :/
<Arwen> Blu-Ray will crash and burn :-\
<dennister> Noldoaran: i think there is actually...saw it in the feisty community docs
<Tired_> oh, is launch feedback the little bouncing ball?
<Jucato> terapicodave: I think I found it. ~/.kde/share/config/ the kdeglobals file
<Noldoaran> dennister: ok, I look around
<terapicodave> ok i'll check it out
<dennister> well i'm gonna try to do some reading and hit the sack...night boys
<Jucato> terapicodave: in that file, under the [General]  heading, add this line: BrowserApplication=!firefox
<Tired_> gnight denni
<Noldoaran> Tired_: yes, that seems to be it, thanks!
<anon32> I know for a fact that ACCS is cr4ck3d so Blu-Ray should be playable now
<Tired_> maybe, but playable in real-time?
<Noldoaran> any one know wher the kmenu config file are?
<anon32> Tired_, true
<Tired_> i remember trying to play dvds on a 266 mhz
<icecruncher> Noldoaran, maybe in ~/,kde somewhere
<Jucato> Noldoaran: the main menu implementations are a bit more complicated than simply copying a config file...
* anon32 is VERY VERY tempted to just put all the lusers on the network in a DMZ
<Noldoaran> Jucato: grr.. ok, do you know what it involves?
<icecruncher> anyone know how to enable 3D?
<Jucato> Noldoaran: but the general location would be ~/.config/menus/
<anon32> icecruncher, what card?
<Noldoaran> icecruncher: I looked in there and couldn't find it
<terapicodave> I did that...guess I need to restart something
<icecruncher> anon32: ati
<anon32> icecruncher, model?
<icecruncher> just a sec
<Jucato> Noldoaran: that's for user-specific kmenu layout. the system-wide one is in /etc/xdg/config/menus/ I think
<icecruncher> anon32: 9200 SE
<Noldoaran> Jucato: ok thanks
<anon32> icecruncher, err.... that should be working out of the box
<Jucato> Noldoaran: er make that /etc/xdg/menus
<icecruncher> anon32, do you have to eable it ?
<anon32> icecruncher, no? just choose "ati" as your driver in xorg.conf
<Jucato> !ati
<anon32> icecruncher, oh, btw, you sound like you need a new video card :-)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icecruncher> anon32: err in etc ?
<anon32> icecruncher, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anon32> under device, just set the driver to "ati"
<anon32> or "radeon"
<anon32> doesn't matter which
<Jucato> ati has 3D hardware acceleration working out of the box?
<anon32> Jucato, for 9200SE? yes...
<Jucato> wow
<icecruncher> anon32; got no cash :)
<anon32> icecruncher, I can hook you up with a 7600GT for $80, lol
<icecruncher> lol
<init2null> can someone help me set up my new widescreen monitor?
<icecruncher> I'm in for a new machine, running a P2 celeron.
<icecruncher> currently
<init2null> i did the dpkg-reconfigure and i got kdm to the right res, but the desktop goes back to 1024x768
<anon32> icecruncher, lol, you don't need a 7600 then :-)
<icecruncher> no
<anon32> init2null, ...enter xorg.conf, under the screen section, just type in the one you want
<init2null> anon32, the subsections are all 1440x900
<anon32> init2null, looks like you need 915resolution then
<anon32> btw, widescreen = fail
<init2null> i would have preferred 1600x1200, fwiw
<anon32> init2null, same, my LCD is a cheap one and only 1280x1024 though
<init2null> anon32, i installed 915resolution, but it says it only works with intel 800/900 chipsets
<init2null> i have an nvidia card
<anon32> init2null, ...didn't you say Intel a few lines up?
* bruno_ is away: Parti pour l'instant.
* bruno_is_sleepin is back.
<init2null> nope
<Jucato> !away > bruno_
<anon32> well, have fun with your nvidia config then...
<init2null> would the scanlines from the windows driver inf file help?
<the_hammer> im using fiesty 7.04 finnal and having some problems with kcontrol
<the_hammer> when i click on the monitor in there and try to goto admin mode it says loading but i dont get the box with the pw
<the_hammer> like im supposed to
<the_hammer> how to fix that?
<the_hammer> fiesty sure lives upto its name boy oh boy all i do is fight with it
<the_hammer> anyone able to help me ?
<the_hammer> wonderfull i come on and im talking to myself
<init2null> hammer, it does that for me too, but I don't know why
<init2null> maybe kde's monitor config isn't supported
<the_hammer> is it just me or does the beta seem better then the finnal
<the_hammer> i never had any problems with the beta
<the_hammer> the finnal is a different story
<icecruncher> the_hammer: worse, i like the final
<the_hammer> half ass tempted to go back to old mepis
<the_hammer> old packages but at least everything works
<Simeon_H> MEPIS :D
<Simeon_H> I miss mepis
<the_hammer> im starting to miss it myself lol
<anon32> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<anon32> ?
<Simeon_H> ok
<the_hammer> Fedora uses rpms
<Simeon_H> I just ordered feisty CD's
<the_hammer> well hope your not as disappointed as i am
<Simeon_H> I'll tell you in 6-8 weeks
<anon32> there's no option to order 1x 32-bit and 1x 64-bit...
<anon32> annoying
<the_hammer> the kcontrol is messed up i goto the kmenu to set up my display i click admin mode and says loading but the stupid box where ya put the pw dont come up just says loading and thats it
<Simeon_H> well you could make a custom order
<Simeon_H> but that would take longer
<anon32> yeah, but that takes even longer :-\
<the_hammer> hell with it i goto mepis night all
<anon32> wtf is mepis???
<Simeon_H> an awesome distro
<Simeon_H> I use kubuntu because I get the CD's shipped to me for free
<Simeon_H> seeing as I have super super slow internetz
<anon32> I have a broadband line but it still seems to take forever to connect to servers...
<anon32> maybe there's some kind of anti-net neutrality going on
<ubuntu__> anyone online?
<ubuntu__> i need some help
<aaron_> hi, I'm trying to use the... ha.. .I just figured it out... kde 4 for EDGY.. .I'm using F ... haha
<aaron_> ask away
<aaron_> and be patient
<ubuntu__> i am running kubuntu now from a cd
<ubuntu__> and would like to know how to install beryl
<ubuntu__> :D
<Simeon_H> well I suppose you could install it to RAM
<Simeon_H> but err
<aaron_> I have no idea....  however, I do know that it depends on the version of kubuntu you are running
<aaron_> and you probably need to install it to your HD
<tmulvaney> any one know of a qt based beryl manager?
<aaron_> then just apt-get install it
<ubuntu__> i have the latest kubuntu...its from the internet
<aaron_> ...
<anon32> ubuntu_, uh... apt-get install beryl
<ubuntu__> can you give me a link or smthing from where i can download beryl?
<anon32> ...beryl is in the universe repos....
<aaron_> ubuntu__  I thought ubuntu has a niceness wrapper arround apt that will tell you if that package is in a different repo
<ubuntu__> untill yesterday i was using only windows...since i was 9...so i am a noob in linux :D
<anon32> there's sooo many people named "ubuntu" here....
<anon32> ubuntu__, assuming you have a 7.04 Live CD, you can just turn on universe and run 'apt-get install beryl'
<Simeon_H> because irc uses the machine name
<Simeon_H> by default
<anon32> ah
<anon32> lol
<Simeon_H> errr I mean login name
<icecruncher> and it's more like 2 ppl
<Simeon_H> and it's ubuntu with a live CD
<anon32> icecruncher, there's a new "ubuntu" each day
<icecruncher> lol
<ubuntu__> turn on univers?
<aaron_> ubuntu__: to turn on universe, poke arround with the package manager, and uncomment a line, or search for add a repository
<ubuntu__> what is that? sorry ...:D
<aaron_> ubuntu you will either edit /etc/apt/sources.list  or just use aptitude, the package manager
<ubuntu__> and where do i find tha aptitude thingy?
<ubuntu__> or the packet manager
<aaron_> ubuntu__: I think there is a way to use start-> system -> adept manager to do it
<gdiebel> aaron_: feisty has such a wrapper. if you try and run a program you don't have it tells you the package you need to apt-get. also feisty has all repos enabled by default expect backports
<terapicodave> Jucato: sweetness that worked! thanks a lot.
<aaron_> ubuntu__: I think you need to install it first ;)
<Jucato> terapicodave: you're welcome :)
<icecruncher> anybody know a software directory (web based) other than FSF?
<aaron_> ubuntu__: there may be other livecd's that support beryl right out of the box, butit is still kinda beta
<icecruncher> for linux naturally
<aaron_> icecruncher: freshmeat sourceforge
<aaron_> icecruncher: to name 2...
<aaron_> icecruncher: tucows has a list
<ubuntu__> oke...i am in the packae manager
<icecruncher> thnks
<aaron_> icecruncher: distrowatch has a list of what programs comes with the distro...
<ubuntu__> but i cant find there beryl...does i have another name?
<aaron_> ubuntu__: you'll probably have to install it first
<qsu> hi
<ubuntu__> from where??
<ubuntu__> doesn't it have a setup?
<aaron_> ubuntu__: kubuntu...
<aaron_> ubuntu__:  Maybe, i think i saw something about that, but I wouldn't have put that utility on the livecd
<anon32> ubuntu__, beryl-project.org
<ubuntu__> i was on that site all night long
<anon32> if you're new to Ubuntu, you probably don't wanna try setting up beryl/compiz
<aaron_> ubuntu__ beryl is in my list...
<wolferine> ubuntu_, trying to setup beryl?
<aaron_> ubuntu__ of course, I have all the repositories enabled
<ubuntu__> man....its so hard for me now....after so many years of windows its so completly different
<aaron_> ubunu__ enabling repositories suxks the first couple of times, just search for how to do that, and maybe the berly ubuntu howto :)
<thomas__> hi
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> everything seemd to be so easy...why is beryl so hard to install?
<thomas__> can somebody help me with a kernel question?
<aaron_> ubuntu__ wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<anon32> thomas__, me... maybe
<thomas__> I need to know the differences (patches) between vanilla and kubuntu kernel
<wolferine> ubuntu_, did you get it to install yet?
<anon32> ubuntu__, it's not - it's just not blindingly easy
<ubuntu__> thank you aaron
<anon32> thomas__, oh, can't help ya there
<thomas__> any ideas where i can get such piece of info?
<anon32> kernel team, docs, debian changelog for kernel
<thomas__> hmm...
<thomas__> i wanted to join the kernel.org mailinglist, but that was no good idea (about 3000 mails per day i think)
<thomas__> the docs do not really help and the changelog does not say "We use the xyz patch from http..." it just says: hey! you can now use your xyz hardware!"
<wolferine> why are you interested thomas__ ?
<thomas__> i want to compile my own kernel and want to get to know more about "the internals" ;-)
<wolferine> good luck with that
<anon32> thomas__, so just fetch a vanilla kernel and have fun
<thomas__> lol
<fdoving> thomas__: ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<wolferine> u have a kernel to work with?
<thomas__> i tried the 2.6.20.4 vanilla but it didn't start (...ok i got a kernel panic, but thats not what i call "start") ;-)
<anon32> thomas__, heh, it's all about that 2.6.21 shiat now :-)
<thomas__> so i used oldconfig and got 1000errors because of all the patches which where configured in the old kernel....
<thomas__> yes true, i think i will have a look at the 2.6.21, because they say it has now better support for my S3 graphics card
<thomas__> i have several kernels here so i would not damage much...
<wolferine> anyone network admins?
<thomas__> no but perhaps can i help?
<wolferine> nope
<Shiva88> don't be afraid to just ask your question...someone may have an answer for you :)
<wolferine> Shiva88, in not "afraid" to ask
<wolferine> im looking for a yes
<fdoving> yes.
<wolferine> fdoving, hear of nagios?
<Shiva88> i'm sorry, i didn't mean it literally... it's a figure of speech :)
<fdoving> wolferine: yes.
<wolferine> iptrack?
<fdoving> wolferine: never used iptrack.
<wolferine> do you use anything to track users b/w, space, etc?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> you're looking for a quota system for users in your network?
<wolferine> any other tools you might recommend, that are similar
<wolferine> well, i want to be able to track a specific users use(processes, b/w,etc) all in one kinda thing
<qsu> how much is enough to install kubuntu on a usbstick
<FireTalon> at least a 1gb stick
<fdoving> wolferine: i've done something similar on one machine, for a ppp server. with ppp-acct and acct.
<wolferine> fdoving, can you recommend other tools as well?
<wolferine> ethereal, I have used in the past
<fdoving> wolferine: i guess an snmp server on each machine, if you have a network of computers, can give you some information that can be analyzed.
<ryks> hi all
<ryks> aldin?
<wolferine> how long you worked in the field fdoving ?
<fdoving> wolferine: 3 years, but i quited 2 years ago. :)
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> any pointers for someone just starting out?
<voicu> what was the command to start a program in a specific directory without cd-ing in it?
<fdoving> wolferine: google.com is the best :)
<fdoving> voicu: depends on the program i guess.
<wolferine> voicu, /this/is/where/it/is/this_is_the_app_i_want_to_run
<wolferine> fdoving, k, well thanks
<voicu> no, i mean to set the startup directory of that program without running it while inside that directory
<fdoving> wolferine: you can also have a look at ntop, not sure it does what you want, but it can be usefull.
<Linux_Galore> interesting app for setting up Xorg (resolution, graphics card, mouse etc) http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/X.org+Setup?content=56982
<fdoving> voicu: depends on the program.
<wolferine> network top
<voicu> there is a command for that, i just forgot it
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: looks a lot like SUSE's YaST/SaX
<fdoving> voicu: if there is a separate command you can use 'cd /path/to/dir', no need for another command.
<fdoving> voicu: but as said, it depends on the program, what program is this?
<voicu> that's the thing, i don't want to use cd /path
<voicu> it's a python script
<voicu> and i have to make python start in a specific directory
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it does a bit, although the author comments he wrote it from scratch
<Jucato>  /path/to/executable/script.py ?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I could believe him since it's only a few days ago that Novell announced that they will "open" YaST
<voicu> yes, but the script will see the current directory. i want it to see the one it resides in
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: although "written from scratch" doesn't mean that he also thought of the UI from scratch :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: well Sax could be said to be a bit of a ripoff of the kcontrol layout
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hm... actually... not really... but... hm.. :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: first time I used YaST 2 I wasnt really surprised the layout was pretty standard
<Jucato> it is? I find it very different from kcontrol actually
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im just saying the two window layout is nothing new
<BongoBill> Hiya. If this is the support channel, I believe I have one for you. Another twist on the nvidia resolution problem that seems so popular lately.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ah yes. but what I was saying is that his layout is exactly like SaX's :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah and Im saying SaX isnt really new either, Ive seen similar layouts in the early 90's
<Jucato> oh well :)
<Jucato> ugh ryanakca's doing again
<BongoBill> I've installed the nvidia binary drivers, and convinced it that my monitor's resolution is not really 1024x768@43Hz (which is what it set it to initially).
<BongoBill> The login screen's resolution is what I want it to be; however, when I log in, the resolution and refresh rate revert to the lower values, and I have to run nvidia-settings again to fix them.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im compiling it, I want to see if it has a nice mouse config option
<BongoBill> I've even ran nvidia-settings with sudo to tell it to write the changes to xorg.conf, but to no avail.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<BongoBill> Is this, by chance, an issue that has been encountered?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: I manually edited my settings, the refresh changes for me but the resolution stays the same
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: what are you running
<BongoBill> Kubuntu Feisty.
<BongoBill> nvidia binary drivers.
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: the drivers shouldnt really matter in this case
<wolferine> can I remove/reinstall Apache, without touching php and mysql?
<wolferine> and have no issues, of course...
<BongoBill> Yeah, but I figured it'd be safer to err on the side of giving more information. Additionally, my current xorg.conf was generated by nvidia-xconfig, which as far as I know might matter.
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: so you ran the sudo dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    thing ?
<BongoBill> Yes, but once more couldn't hurt. One moment.
<wolferine> BongoBill, what are you trying to do?
<BongoBill> My resolution changes when I log in. I'm trying to get it to remember my settings.
<wolferine> want some help?
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: the nvidia-xconfig  changes 2-3 lines from memory and doesnt touch the resolution settings
<wolferine> or just gonna try zserver-xorg?
<wolferine> xserver*
<BongoBill> I'll give that one a try and see how it goes.
<Linux_Galore> BongoBill: thats pretty much rebuild the whole xorg.conf  file for you
<Linux_Galore> rebuilds*
<anspot> Hallo
<BongoBill> Thanks for your help; I will be back in a minute to report on whether it worked, and thank you or continue to bother you as appropriate.
<BongoBill> I'm back, and it's still setting my resolution back to 1024x@43Hz.
<BongoBill> Even after dpkg-reconfiguring xserver-xorg.
<wolferine> BongoBill, list to me
<wolferine> listen*
<wolferine> what are u running, feisty?
<BongoBill> Yes.
<wolferine> did you get the last drivers?
<wolferine> latest*
<BongoBill> Just tonight.
<wolferine> how did you install them?
<wolferine> from the nvidia site?
<BongoBill> I switched to a gnome session and ran the Restricted Drivers tool.
<BongoBill> Selected the Nvidia drivers, and rebooted.
<wolferine> read the ubuntu guide (google it) for installing the latest drivers
<wolferine> then come back, and ill help you set it up
<BongoBill> Have it open right here, in fact.
<BongoBill> It's what I've been referring to....
<wolferine> good
<wolferine> its really helpful, in my opinion
<BongoBill> Aha. Skipped a step. Let me just take care of that...
<BongoBill> Thanks for your help, wolferine and Linux_Galore. I'm gonna try this again.
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I see what the name of my laptop monitor is, and how can I look for (in google) what resolutions and refresh rates it supports?
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, u mean your graphics card?
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti_: eeer, its written on it, usually on the rear
<dettoaltrimenti_> im on a laptop, and sure, the graphics card- but I have a widescreen monitor so I'm sure that has something to do with the resolutions I can use
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, you have two monitors then
<wolferine> or you just using one or the other?
<dettoaltrimenti_> wolferine- I'm on a laptop.
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, I think you stated that already, so can you just answer the question?
<dettoaltrimenti_> no I don't have two monitors
<fildo> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BongoBill> Well. If the nvidia drivers weren't installed before, they are now. Still, the specific issue is no closer to a resolution.
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, your graphics card is something you need to configure to setup your resolutions, which is what I beleive you want to do
<wolferine> BongoBill, ok, drivers are installed, thats a good start
<dettoaltrimenti_> wolferine ok, so how do I see what graphics card I'm using
<wolferine> now, BongoBill you want to use sudo nvidia-xconfig
<wolferine> once that is complete, you want to use sudo nvidia-settings
<icecruncher> how do you change java versions? i have 4 and 6 installed
<wolferine> BongoBill, fool around with the settings in there, then ask if you have a question
<jussi01> hmmm, are there plugins for konqueror like firefox has?
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, you would neeed to look up your laptop online
<Jucato> jussi01: what plugins? if you mean Firefox extensions, then the answer is no
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, and see what type of hardware is added to it
<dettoaltrimenti_> wolferine- maybe there is a command I can type in the terminal that tells me the name of all the hardware I'm using?
<Jucato> (although Konqueror has a few extensions of its own)
<jussi01> Jucato: nah, just similar stuff...
<BongoBill> I've done this before, but once more couldn't hurt. wolferine, should I hit the button to save this to xorg.conf?
<jussi01> Jucato: where can i find konqueror extentions?
<wolferine> BongoBill, once you have it setup the way you like, you want to view the xorg.conf
<wolferine> BongoBill, you might want to backup your xorg.conf as well
<BongoBill> Yes, it's backed up.
<Jucato> jussi01: Firefox distinguishes between plugins and extensions. Plugins refer to the mini-apps that allow you to run multimedia (flash, java, etc.) Konqi has those too
<Jucato> jussi01: I think they're already installed by default. konq-plugins is the package, and they are in Settings -> COnfigure Extensions
<icecruncher> anyone, how to change the active java version
<Jucato> jussi01: different Extensions will only show depending if you are browsing a web page or a directory
<wolferine> BongoBill, once you have the settings setup, if you dont trust the nvidia-settings, you could always copy/paste the xorg.conf produced (by nvidia-settings) manually
<jussi01> Jucato: Im after things like firegpg and stuff
<BongoBill> wolferine: what am I looking for in xorg.conf?
<Jucato> jussi01: ah.. no I don't think so. unless there's a KDE app that would provide that functionality in Konqueror
<wolferine> just to ensure its correct, look at it once, then ctrl-alt-backspace (that closes X, so you will have to log back in, hopefully with the new changes)
<Jucato> (for example KGet, the KDE Download Manager can be integrated into Konqueror)
<wolferine> BongoBill, you arent looking for anything, you want to make sure the xorg.conf on your system, matches that in the nvidia-settings
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, find it?
<BongoBill> And it does. I'll return shortly.
<fildo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah, it's lspci
<BongoBill> Once again, wolferine (And I appreciate your patience), it's set the resolution back down from where I set it in nvidia-settings.
<wolferine> BongoBill, what did you do?
<wolferine> dettoaltrimenti_, what is lspci?
<BongoBill> I confirmed that xorg.conf reflected my changes in nvidia-settings, and then I restarted X with a ctrl-alt-bksp, and then I logged in again.
<wolferine> BongoBill, and you setup some "good" res within the nvidia-settings?
<BongoBill> Yes.
<wolferine> post your xorg.conf (current) on pastebin pls
<wolferine> !pastebin | BongoBill
<ubotu> BongoBill: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BongoBill> That's handy, just a moment.
<dettoaltrimenti_> wolferine- what I wanted. The command to get info for all your devices. I know how to fix my problem, I just wanted to know what that command was
<dettoaltrimenti_> wolferine ^
<wolferine> you can fix it yourself, cool :)
<BongoBill> wolferine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18058/ would be it
<wolferine> BongoBill, what res are you expecting?
<BongoBill> 1280x1024 at, I believe 50Hz.
<wolferine> u have duals
<BongoBill> Rather than 1024x768 at 43Hz interlaced.
<BongoBill> No, just the one monitor.
<chienta_mutz> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<wolferine> well, you video card can handle it
<wolferine> can your monitor?
<BongoBill> Yes. It's displayed it in the past.
<BongoBill> That's how I set it in nvidia-settings, and it maintained that quite comfortably, until I ended the X session.
<wolferine> did you select the advanced in the nvidia-settings?
<luca> good day
<wolferine> did you do sudo nvidia-settings ?
<BongoBill> I didn't go into the advanced settings, but I did sudo.
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> restricted drivers set?
<luca> can someone help me in solving a standy problem which only appears using KDE (not GNOME)?
<BongoBill> Yes. nvidia-glx. Not legacy, not new, as I did my homework as to which drivers suppored my graphics card. (Or is it that the cards support the drivers?)
<wolferine> u have more than one choice in the restricted drivers?
<BongoBill> Not as such; I had been looking into installing them manually before I found the Restricted Drivers program, and noticed that there were three binary nvidia drivers (one of which applied to me). In the Restricted Drivers program itself, though, there was just the one.
<wolferine> please, yes or no
<BongoBill> No.
<wolferine> ok, so you have the restricted driver set?
<BongoBill> I do.
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> can you take screen shots?
<BongoBill> Of...?
<wolferine> yes or no
<amorphous_> well.... i not used K for years, and now I'm giving it another go - 's pretty good, eh!!!
<amorphous_> ;D
<wolferine> prtscn usually does it
<BongoBill> Yes, I can.
<amorphous_> all hail to the K team!
<wolferine> k, so do this
<BongoBill> Just had to make sure I could paste them anywhere.
<wolferine> sudo nvidia-settings
<luca> anyone who can help me?
<BongoBill> done
<wolferine> in the server settings, go to X Server Display Config
<wolferine> Click on the Advanced button
<amorphous_> however.... that's not why I came in here! anyone know anything of using ssh (or should I be in another channel for that?)
<wolferine> under metamode press the 1
<amorphous_> luca - with ..?
<wolferine> once it comes up, take a screenshot of that
<wolferine> with the correct res you would like
<luca> amorphous: on my dell inspiron standby works with GNOME only, not KDE
<wolferine> then add it to http://imageshack.us/ so I can view it (save it as a .jpg before you upload it)
<luca> no idea about why
<wolferine> amorphous_, what about ssh, I dont see a question
<aaron_> luca, is there a tool to enable it in kde?
<luca> aaron: I just installed kubuntu and tried to use the suspend button - onbviously I am running a ubuntu/kubuntu system :)
<BongoBill> Right, just a moment.
<luca> it functions flawlessly with gdm, resumes to black screen with kdm
<amorphous_> wolferine: sorry - I want to use automated scripts to copy files to seperate machines, but want to be secure (passphrase) - i cant seem to find out how to automate it with a passphrase... :/
<wolferine> BongoBill, when ever your ready
<aaron_> luca: yeah, I'm just running in a virtual machine, and don't really have a way to test... but speculating shoul dhelp keep your conversation open ;)
<wolferine> amorphous_, copy files, what about nfs, samba, etc?
<BongoBill> wolferine, http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2447/nvidiaxserversettingslp0.jpg
<aaron_> luca: take a look in the control panel...
<luca> ok :) obviously it's a KDE configuration problem, as GNOME functions - problem is I do not have any error output
<amorphous_> wolferine: the files are in other locations... I'm setting up machines in different parts of the city. they are to back up to each other...
<wolferine> BongoBill, i needed to view the Metamode
<wolferine> what is it, under the 1 - ...
<wolferine> the first res
<BongoBill> 1280x1024 +0 +0
<wolferine> Configuration (if you have it) ?
<BongoBill> It was originally set to metamode 13, which, by a startling coincidence, is exactly the resolution it kept reverting to! Imagine that.
<luca> aaron : where should I look?
<luca> in kcontrol I mean
<BongoBill> Configuration. Right. Of what, specifically? The nvidia configuration, or xorg?
<amorphous_> luca - not too sure about that, sorry - hang on...
<wolferine> there is a Configuration (maybe) set in the Nvidia X Server Settings (the same app yu took the screen shto from)
<amorphous_> luca - I dont seem to have a standby on my logout menu... that what you mean?
<luca> amorphous - ok thanks :)
<wolferine> dang keyboard :/
<luca> amorphous : no idea of which entry I should look at, yeah :-/
<luca> no wait
<luca> I have a standby button
<BongoBill> I'm sorry, I'm afraid I don't understand the question. Do you want me to take a screenshot of the metamode list?
<luca> problem is it resumes to black screen
<luca> and I am forced to rebbot
<wolferine> BongoBill, how many MetaModes are in there?
<wolferine> just 1?
<Linux_Galore> things to come with Beryl -> http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/56770-3.jpg
<BongoBill> Fifty-two.
<amorphous_> luca - is suspend the same thing?
<BongoBill> When I opened it for the first time, the thirteenth was selected.
<wolferine> BongoBill, why so many?
<luca> yes
<BongoBill> Beats me.
<luca> suspend to ram
<wolferine> BongoBill, can you delete all but 1
<BongoBill> I'll give it a try.
<wolferine> k
<jujimufu> heya guys
<BongoBill> wolferine, it's now just the one.
<wolferine> then view your xorg.conf (the one generated by nvidia-settings) and see if it matches your xorg.conf (the system is currently using)
<wolferine> BongoBill, if you didnt notice, your screen shot is covering up part of the X Server Settings... so the reason i asked that question before was, I could not see it
<BongoBill> Ah. I'll just check real quick....
<wolferine> BongoBill, do you think you might be able to take a better screen shot, but opening the window a bit more?
<wolferine> as appose to hiding some info....
<ryks> salut voicu!!!!!!!!!!
<wolferine> and if you clcik on the 1 in MetaMode, then take the screenshot, then I can ACTUALLY see what it is
<ryks> am nevoie de ajutor
<wolferine> rather than have to ask you..
<ryks> ro?
<icecruncher> !fr > ryks
<wolferine> ice | instead of >
<ryks> aha
<wolferine> bonjour ryks
<ryks> this name is usual in ro
<ryks> :)
<wolferine> ah
<BongoBill> wolferine, line 66        Option "Metamodes"     now contains only one screen resolution (1280x1024), as opposed to several which it had previously.
<ryks> ola
<ryks> salut
<wolferine> BongoBill, that will probably help
<wolferine> salut
<wolferine> :)
<ryks> need a little help
<wolferine> ryks, ask away
<icecruncher> with?
<ryks> so i have kubunto on my comp
<ryks> kubuntu
<wolferine> ryks please just make it a one line question...
<ryks> i am new in linux
<wolferine> ;)
<wolferine> still no question...
<jujimufu> lol :P
* wolferine falls asleep
<jujimufu> so guys, which one's better, Beryl or compiz?
<wolferine> beryl
<ryks> need to view a movie but i don t have a good player
<wolferine> ryks, vlc
<BongoBill> wolferine, I will be back in just a moment. Thanks for your help.
<wolferine> np
<ryks> how can i install a player in kubuntu?
<icecruncher> sudo aptitude install vlc
<wolferine> ryks, use the ubuntu guide (google it)
<wolferine> it explains everything to setup your system
<wolferine> wow, its late
<ryks> i am out on install stuff in linux(new)
<ryks> a link please
<blekos> so u know any program for disk cataloging
<wolferine> ryks, im sure you know how to google
<blekos> *do
<jujimufu> rysk: just go to google.com, and search for "kubuntu install guide"
<wolferine> just ubuntu guide
<wolferine> like I said
<ryks> thz
<ryks> too kind
<jujimufu> ryks: we're not here to feed you, we're here to teach you how to eat yourself :P
<ryks> hehe k
<blekos> do u know any program for disk cataloging?
<ryks> i am just trying to instal with adept but too many errors i have
<jujimufu> ryks: what about ubuntuguide.org?
<icecruncher> how much do you guys think that the ubuntu comunity has grown sice the release or feisty
<jujimufu> ryks: are you logged in as root?
<wolferine> ryks, read the guide
<jujimufu> you mean, in the last two days?
<wolferine> anyone know how to setup Thunderbird to check a hotmail account (what are the incoming servers, etc..) ?
<ryks> yes and i have a player called cofeine but nedd codecs
<icecruncher> wolferine: does hotmail support pop?
<ryks> don t run dvix stuff and xvid
<jujimufu> ryks: check EasyUbuntu and automatix, if you want lots of stuff automatically installed on your bx
<jujimufu> *box
<Jucato> !automatix
<jujimufu> icecruncher: probably not. But gmail does.
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wolferine> icecruncher, so it might not be possible
<icecruncher> yep
<Jucato> ryks: just install libxine-extracodecs and you're good to go
<wolferine> yep, it might not, or yep, it should
<ryks> are the same platforms ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<wolferine> :)
<jujimufu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<wolferine> ryks READ
<wolferine> last time I am telling you
<ryks> ths
<wolferine> np
<jujimufu> ryks: all of this is answered on the ubuntulinux.com homepage
<jujimufu> and wiki
<wolferine> and in the GUIDe
* wolferine shrugs
<ryks> i am on it
<Jucato> !mp3 | ryks
<ryks> :)
<ubotu> ryks: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> !read | ryks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> it's like going to channels and asking people "is google a search engine?" "do I just press enter and it searches for me?" "do I have to put keywords in it, or do I just think really hard about what I want and I press "I feel lucky"?"
<jujimufu> lol
<wolferine> press lucky!
<wolferine> so jujimufu can you check a hotmail with thunderbird?
<wolferine> account*
<jujimufu> wolferine: I don't know. I am using thunderbird for my gmail account, though.
<jujimufu> wolferine: I've never been a big fan of hotmail anyway :P
<Jucato> wolferine: 1) only if hotmail provides you with a pop3 account/service or 2) use some special apps to download the emails from hotmail and then feed it into thunderbird
<jujimufu> wolferine: from google: "MSN HotMail provides no POP3 and SMTP servers for free accounts,"
<jujimufu> so, if you have bought an account, pop3 might be available.
<wolferine> IMAP?
<Jucato> there are "ways" to do it though... you'll have to Google for it
<Jucato> something like freepops I think
<jujimufu> wolferine: from google again: "Unfortunately, Hotmail lacks POP or IMAP "
<Jucato> !info freepops
<ubotu> freepops: POP3 interface to several webmails. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.99-1+patches20061018 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<wolferine> if I wanted google, I would have done it myself :P
<Jucato> well, at least now you know what to google for :P
* wolferine asks Jucato for a root beer
<Jucato> google for thunderbird, hotmail, and freepops
<jujimufu> wolferine: then don't tell ryks to google, when you don't :P
* Jucato goes now
<Jucato> play nice people :)
<jujimufu> wolfering: check this: "The WebMail extension for Thunderbird enables access to Yahoo, Hotmail, Lycos"
<jujimufu> maybe check that out?
<BongoBill> wolferine, I'm sorry to report that it, plus a few other creative ideas related to those metamodes, had no effect.
<wolferine> Bongo you can always manually edit your xorg.conf
<BongoBill> Looks like I'll have to. Thank you anyway.
<wolferine> np
<Alarm> goodmorning , i got a problem with my resolution on feisty. no matter if i choose 85hz from the nvidia setting tool., on the next reboot the monitor turns always to 75hz (even if i save it from the tool to the xorg file). on the monitor and display tool from of fiesty i dont got 85hz to chose, just 95, and then some others with 60,54 and so on what can i do ?
<BongoBill> No way, I was just dealing with the same problem.
<BongoBill> Found no resolution, unfortunately, but there's hope yet!
<wolferine> there ya go Alarm
<Alarm> there i go what ?
<BongoBill> Spoke too soon, wolferine. I don't have an answer for you, Alarm, I just mean that you and I have solidarity.
<BongoBill> I'm trying something, though. Might work.
<wolferine> im sure you two can work together and get it to work
<BongoBill> Have to restart X; just a moment.
<Alarm> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Alarm> but i cant understand much
<BongoBill> Blast. Nothing.
<BongoBill> Perhaps the answer lies in #nvidia, or someone with experience with this issue is hanging out in #ubuntu.
<wolferine> BongoBill, use #ubuntu-effects
<BongoBill> I shal.
<BongoBill> l.
<Alarm> weird. many people seem to have that problem
<Alarm> anyway. in the modelines i see the resolution that i want
<Alarm> can i reconfigure xorg just for the resolution and not keyboard and all that stuff that normally i am asked ?
<jujimufu> Alarm: yes, but you'd have to edit xorg.conf
<Alarm> wish i knew what i need to change...
<jujimufu> yeah
<insmod> Alarm: yes
<jujimufu> so, better do the xorgconf from the beginning
<Alarm> and how ?
<jujimufu> although I don't think that when you start it again it loses all configurations.
<Alarm> i know
<insmod> Alarm: add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alarm> thats why i asked about the specific configuration
<Alarm> insmod,  i know which file it is .
<Alarm> i cant figure out all the settings with the refresh rate of the monitor
<insmod> Alarm: ?
<Alarm> yes
<wolferine> anyone use Webmail for Thunderbird, I cannot setup an account for my hotmail
<jujimufu> wolferine: maybe check out the site's manual?
<insmod> Alarm: so your monitor was not detected ?
<wolferine> jujimufu, once again, your just not doing it for me
<Alarm> insmod,  my monitor was detected
<jujimufu> wolferine, once again, you're not doing what you tell other people to do :P
<insmod> Alarm: just add the hz vf
<Alarm> i quote:  i got a problem with my resolution on feisty. no matter if i choose 85hz from the nvidia setting tool., on the next reboot the monitor turns always to 75hz (even if i save it from the tool to the xorg file). on the monitor and display tool from of fiesty i dont got 85hz to chose, just 95, and then some others with 60,54 and so on what can i do ?
<insmod> Alarm: then
<Alarm> insmod, if you think i would understand which setting that is , i would be here asking ?
<wolferine> jujimufu, i only do what I choose, not what some other person thinks I should do
<wolferine> jujimufu, im gonna have to add you to ignore
<jujimufu> oi, that's tough...
<jujimufu> it's pity you won't see what I type, I am usually a pretty funny guy. Well, at least when I say that, other people laugh...
<bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me what they think is the best ftp-program for kubuntu?
<jujimufu> anyway, it's not my fault if you're too lazy yourself. You just went on bashing ryks for not using google of the kubuntu docs, and there you are, asking us about stuff you can find on the net.
<insmod> Alarm: sudo and fix the xorg -- you can't fix it via gui because the sudo can not do that with the prog -- just edit via sudo mc vi etc
<insmod> easy
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, client or server?
<jujimufu> I prefer nano
<Alarm> insmod,  if its easy to tell me something else of what i am doing at the moment ,do so instead of pretenting the smart one
<bonaldo2000> wolferine: client...sorry
<insmod> jujimufu: mc is better lol
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, coming from winblows, I like filezilla
<ryks> ???
<ryks> don t understand
<ryks> explain
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, you can alway search for FTP in the package manager, and see if you find others, and give them a try
<bonaldo2000> wolferine: ok, I use that also, but I think its bad in kubuntu compared to the windows version, seems incomplete somehow
<jujimufu> insmod: I prefer simple stuff :D
<insmod> Alarm: edit xorg
<ryks> aha
<ryks> yap
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, so you want alot of bells and whistles by the sounds of it
<ryks> miising alot of stuff here in this pakage
<Alarm> insmod,  thats what i am doing the last hour, i didnt wait for that kind of answer
<jujimufu> rkys: who are you talking to? lol :P
<jujimufu> Alarm: ok. Can you post your xorg.conf on pastebin or something?
<Alarm> sure
<jujimufu> Alarm: and tell me what you want to change your resolution to.
<wolferine> ryks, i realize your new, but typing all your thoughts into the channel isnt geting you anywhere, and you never really ever ask a question
<insmod> Alarm: what the hell man xorg
<wolferine> ryks, you might want to work on your approach...
<bonaldo2000> wolferine: not really, but filezilla in kubuntu just has a rather ugly UI and small things annoy me, like it doesnt remember the dir I was in (on my own computer) when I start it up...it does this in windows.....stuff like that
<Alarm> jujimufu,  http://mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3327
<insmod> Alarm: i can help but i can't do it for you -- learn yourself
<ryks> in this matter really don t help me guys
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, edit the config file for the program?
<ryks> i just trying but
<Alarm> i want to put on 1024x768 on 85hz
<wolferine> ryks, like I said, not one question yet
<wolferine> ryks, its all in the ubuntu guide, you might want to take a bit more time and read it over, since its only been about 10-20 mins
<Alarm> even on my nvidia setting tool, i think things are messed up. cause i see 3-4 times the same resolution listed
<bonaldo2000> wolferine: could try to play with that. But just wanted to hear if there was some program that people use, you know some brialliant ftp client or something...
<ryks> have on my desktop a arhive called xine-ui-0.99.4.tar
<ryks> right?
<wolferine> bonaldo2000, alot of FTP clients are great, but you just have to look for it
<wolferine> ryks, read the guide
<insmod> ryks: untar it
<insmod> ryks: man tar
<wolferine> insmod, good luck
<ryks> so how can i install on my computer
<wolferine> ryks its in the guide
<wolferine> sudo aptitude get xine
<voicu> ok, so i'm running feisty with all the updates and ktorrent seems to crash when it's in the tray and the monitor goes into standby. anyone else with this problem? also, how can i stop the standby from happening? at least as a short term solution
<insmod> ryks: man tar
<ryks> i am out -thz
<wolferine> i mean, aptitude install xine
<insmod> EXAMPLES
<insmod>        tar -xvvf foo.tar
<insmod>               extract foo.tar
<insmod>        tar -xvvzf foo.tar.gz
<insmod>               extract gzipped foo.tar.gz
<insmod>        tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<insmod>               tar contents of folder foo in foo.tar
<ryks> doesn t work guys like that
<wolferine> !pastebin | insmod
<ubotu> insmod: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ryks> is just an arhive
<jujimufu> Alarm: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<insmod> ryks: ?
<Alarm> jujimufu,  thats what i have allready open :)
<ryks> nedd to install not to unpaked
<ryks> :)
<Alarm> let me restart x
<insmod> ryks: yes it is
<jujimufu> Alarm: lol, ok :P
<insmod> ryks: unpake it then install or use fakeroot
<ryks> aha
<jujimufu> Alarm: what resolution do you have right now?
<ryks> firts true respond
<ryks> first
<insmod> ryks: there ya go
<ryks> so what is a fakeroot?
<insmod> ryks: debian creats the deb file so you can dkpg it
<ryks> just open the console ?
<ryks> and type make instal.....
<insmod> ryks: why not just untar and compile it it would be faster
<wolferine> or u could just get the package, since it is already setup for you
<wolferine> but that would be too easy
<ryks> yap but new in buisness
<insmod> ryks: no that is only after untared
<purpleposeidon> I'm on fiesty; how do I make ctrl-alt-del halt instead of restart?
<insmod> tar -xvvf foo.tar then do that
<ryks> aha
<wolferine> anyone use Webmail for Thunderbird, I cannot setup an account for my hotmail
<insmod> purpleposeidon: edit inittab
<purpleposeidon> whereis inittab?
<ryks> must  read the ubuntu guide -thz for support guys :)
<insmod> cat /etc/inittab
<purpleposeidon> no such file or directory
<insmod> purpleposeidon: i am on debian lol
<insmod> purpleposeidon: know idea waht you call it
<purpleposeidon> upstart, something... :/
<purpleposeidon> ah I found it
<insmod> purpleposeidon: is it on kubuntu?
<purpleposeidon>  /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete
<insmod> purpleposeidon: lil init.d is easier
<fildo_> !tvtuner
<icecruncher> 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo_> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> i still have the same problem with the refresh rate. i reconfigured xorg. what i find strange is that the splash screen is in the proper resolution and refresh rate but when loggin in it changes
<Alarm> in the modelines i see the resolution that i want 1024x768_85 hz , but not in the list of the tools to choose it
<pafnutiy> hi all! i'm new in ubuntu, i want to ask question about gnome. why my media players (totem, for ex.) don't play videos from LAN? thanks.
<LazyIdiot> Hi all
<LazyIdiot> Anyone there ??
<Aattila> hi! i can't run amarok. it says updating database and then this window disappears and happens nothing. can anybody help me?
<LazyIdiot> Its one of my probs too :s
<pingveno> I'm trying to write a script that puts my laptop into sleep mode at the end of the script, but I can't find the necessary command.
<pingveno> by sleep I mean suspend
<_4strO> pingveno: shutdown, halt ?
<pingveno> Don't those just bring the computer down?
<pingveno> I mean, restart/shutdown?
<LazyIdiot> shutdown now .. would help
<renato> hi, I have installed the ati-drivers (I'm on feisty) and I wanted to set up a big desktop. X starts as a big desktop but it reverses to a "clone" after I login. I have seen in a forum to go to the control panel and set the resolution there, but when I do that X crashes. is there a config file I can edit manually?
<ryks> back
<_4strO> renato: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squall9900> ih how do i extract rar files
<_4strO> squall9900: with ark
<LazyIdiot> I've installed xmms using apt-get, but, I can't see any TEXT on menu. Can any one help me out.
<Alarm> sorry i cant figure out anymore.  i still cant set my monitor on 1024x768@85 hz. the splash screen is on the resolution i want. but when i log on , it goes always on 75hz
<Jucato> squall9900: install the package "unrar" and you can use Ark to extract them
<Alarm> no matter if i choose again and again from the nvidia tool or from the monitor tool of kubuntu 85hz
<squall9900> thanks
<renato> _4strO in there I already have the setup for the big desktop but, it gets reverted back to cloen mode when I login
<Alarm> no matter if i confidured xorg.conf
<Alarm> can someone help me
<Jucato> hm... that seems to be a recurring problem lately...
<_4strO> renato: what did you mean by "big desktop" ?
<renato> I have two monitors and I wanted to use them both, one option is the so called "big desktop"
<Alarm> in the xorg i see:   modeline  "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
<Alarm>  as also  modes "1024x768@85" "1024x768@75" "832x624@75" ....
<renato> big desktop is when you configure one device whose virtual resolution spans across multiple monitors
<Alarm> in the monitor tool , first i had the option of 85hz and now just some strange ones like 100,99,57,53,52 but nothing with 85
<Alarm> just in the nvidia tool, that it exists 85, but even if i save it . again on the next restart i got it on 75hz
<Alarm> read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 , but didnt figure out or didnt help me much
<_4strO> Alarm: can you past your xorg.conf
<squall9900> were do i get unrar
<Alarm> sure
<_4strO> paste*
<_4strO> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nuu> hi all
<Alarm> http://mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3328
<sonoftheclayr> hi
<Alarm> there it is
<Alarm> what i find strange is that on the splash screen i get 1024x768@85 hz , but not when it logs in
<Aattila> can anybody help with amarok? it updates database when i run it, but then happens nothing
<Alarm> i adjusted the monitor many times as a maximum resolution of 1600x1200@76 or 70hz , but nothing
<Alarm> didnt have that problem with kubuntu 6.10 at all actually
<_4strO> Alarm: what do you want exactly ?
<pingveno> _4strO: For the record, running dcop on power-manager is a good way to suspend/hibernate
<Alarm> to have finally:  1024x768@85 hz
<nuu> i'd like to submit a bug to launchpad, but i wonder which project i should pick
<Alarm> only that :)
<_4strO> pingveno: ok good :)
<pingveno> In my case, dcop power-manager-5532 power-manager suspend
<_4strO> thx
<nuu> the problem is with my vaio laptop and AC power...whenever AC power is plugged in, kde icon animations are slower
<nuu> whenever its plugged out, it gets faster
<_4strO> Alarm: and actually you have ?
<nuu> should i submit this to the main kde project bug list?
<pingveno> Well, time to finish that script
<Alarm> i can set that configuration through the nvidia tool. but on the next reboot i get again a configuration that i dont want. like the settings are not being saved
<nuu> we're talking just kde animations btw, not cpu slowdown
<Alarm> _4strO,  actually , i have all the other resolutions excepts of that
<_4strO> lol
<squall9900> ok plez help howdo i get unrar do i use adept
<Alarm> now i see in my monitor setting tool of kubuntu only 100,99,57,53,52 but nothing with 85 (on1024x768)
<guhhh> i cant load konversation, i get some errors, can someone help? i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18062/
<_4strO> unrar | squall9900:
<_4strO> !unrar | squall9900:
<ubotu> squall9900:: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<USMarine> my xorg.conf is fine, however kdm doesn't auto start
<_4strO> Alarm: did you have two screen ?
<USMarine> have you got any idea why?
<Alarm> no
<Alarm> i have just one
<Alarm> _4strO,  did u see the xorg.conf i pasted ?
<nuu> USMarine: sudo apt-get install rcconf && rcconf
<nuu> go to "kdm", hit space bar, go to OK, hit space bar, reboot
<USMarine> tks
<_4strO> Alarm: yep$
<USMarine> gonna try that
<nuu> np
<_4strO> Alarm: i try to understand some part of it
<Alarm> hope u will, as i didnt :)
<_4strO> Alarm: but by default wich resolution is used ?
<squall9900> unrar utility
<Alarm> _4strO,  depends on how i make my changes
<Alarm> now i think i got something with 800x600
<guhhh> i cant load konversation, i get some errors, can someone help? i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18062/
<guhhh> i hate use gaim! please help :(
<Alarm> rebooting., hold one
<_4strO> Alarm: perhaps just try to add other depth lines
<guhhh> damn, lol...
<guhhh> i guess i will have to reinstall my system
<Alarm> ok now restart x. the resolutions i get on 1024x768 are from 50 to 58hz only
<squall9900> ok how do i install unrar on Ark
<guhhh> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuu> guhhh: from a terminal, ps awux | grep kded
<nuu> paste output
<guhhh> nuu nothing
<squall9900> ubotu rar how do iin stall it
<Alarm> now all i managed again was the splash screen to be ok . but not the resolution after logging in. i got now again 1024x768@75 and not 85 hz that i want
<guhhh> nuu: im on debian, just to make u know
<nuu> sudo kded
<nuu> see if that helps
<guhhh> but i used to run konversation, i guess that something that i installed made it dont work anymore :(
<guhhh> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<guhhh> Aborted
<guhhh> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<guhhh> Aborted
<guhhh> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<guhhh> Aborted
<guhhh> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<guhhh> Aborted
<guhhh> nuu:
<guhhh> ops, sorry.
<nuu> sudo dcopstart
<nuu> hm
<nuu> sec
<_4strO> Alarm: you should remove all the modeline lines
<guhhh> dcopstart kded ?
<Alarm> as i said i also reconfigured xorg but nothing
<Alarm> ok lets say i removed them. and then ?
<nuu> sudo dcopserver
<_4strO> (just put an # in front of them)
<Alarm> then ?
<guhhh> nuu: i still get the same error
<_4strO> Alarm:
<_4strO> Section "Monitor"
<_4strO>         Identifier      "P95f"
<_4strO>         Option          "DPMS"
<_4strO> EndSection
<_4strO> it's mine ;)
<nuu> did it say it started ?
<guhhh> nuu: yes, it did
<guhhh> It looks like dcopserver is already running.
<nuu> ps awux | grep dcopserver
<_4strO> Alarm: and try to have other depth lines
<guhhh> i got this message when i tried the second time :)
<nuu> ah right
<nuu> then sudo kded
<nuu> again
<_4strO> Alarm: you anly have depth 24
<guhhh>  7930  0.0  0.2  48944  5012 ?        S    05:41   0:00 dcopserver
<guhhh> nuu
<guhhh> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<guhhh> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<nuu> what did you install recently ?
<guhhh> well, a lot of things, cant remember
<guhhh> :(
<_4strO> guhhh: are you root when you try to launch konversation ?
<guhhh> yes
<_4strO> thqt's the reason why ...
<guhhh> lol, i see
<nuu> hah
<guhhh> i will relog then
<guhhh> same problem...
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> launch konversation in a console and paste the entire error message plz
<guhhh> ERROR: Communication problem with konversation, it probably crashed.
<ricky_ds> Hi all. I just had a voice chat over windows with a friend using yahoo messenger. I was wondering if such a thing is also possible over kubuntu. I'm currently using kopete, but if it doesn't support voice chat, I'm open for anything else. What are the options?
<guhhh> _4strO: thats it ERROR: Communication problem with konversation, it probably crashed.
<_4strO> guhhh: ok
<guhhh> _4strO:  now that ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<guhhh> ERROR: Communication problem with konversation, it probably crashed.
<guhhh> tried to reinstall... useless
<_4strO> guhhh: sure you dont execute it in root ?
<guhhh> no, im not as root :(
<blekos> do u have any disk catalog tool 2 suggest?
<guhhh> _4strO: well, my echo $USER says root, but im not as root, shouldnt be. id log with my own account :(
<_4strO> guhhh: try tu 'su youruserAccount'
<_4strO> then launch konversation
<oem_> Hallo zusammen wie kann ich als oem angemeldet fr den pfad /usr/local/bin die rechte 755 einstellen?
<_4strO> !de | oem_
<ubotu> oem_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<USMarine> guhhh use kopete
<USMarine> !de | oem_
<_4strO> bl
<_4strO> blekos: disk catalog ?
<_4strO> ho i see :p
<blekos> disk cataloging
<guhhh> _4strO: okay, now i got another error, lol
<blekos> i have about 100cds/dvds and need to know their index, so i'm looking 4 a software like broken cross
<guhhh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<guhhh> _4strO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18065/
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> blekos: try to finf one in adept (seach catalog or something like thios)
<jlilly> slight problem. My sound is being a bit wonky.
<jlilly> I just restarted and it plays in one ear of my headphones. I went to adjust the volume in kmix, and the volume went dead
<_4strO> guhhh: weird all this
<blekos> ok thnx
<_4strO> blekos: sorry i dont use catalog, for my mp3, amarok works fine
<blekos> :)
<_4strO> but have all them in my HD
<guhhh> _4strO: really!
<blekos> my HD is out 2days now... so until i buy a new one..
<guhhh> its really annoying :-(
<_4strO> guhhh: why have you open a root session !
<_4strO> :p
<guhhh> i didnt
<guhhh> i forgot that my terminal is open as root
<guhhh> :P
<_4strO> ha ok
<guhhh> because its debian :D
<kinp> I have a major problem.
<deviance> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guhhh> so do i :(
<fildo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<deviance> What package/player can i use to get avi's working?
<kinp> I can't connect to my wireless network,
<xiantia> hi all
<kinp> And the logof is fucked
<guhhh> _4strO: lol, i receive a mail from my system when that error occurs
<kinp> hehe
<kinp> But how do I make the network work? It says it finds my netwrok but the lights doens't flash
<xiantia> i have some pb with new kernel 2.6.20, and wireless ipw2200. i can ping www.yahoo.fr but under kde kmail, konversation, firefox, ... not work. it work under 2.6.17 kernel
<_4strO> guhhh: try to type 'xhost +' and then retry to open konvers
<_4strO> !codecs | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mena> Hi, Is there an app works Fine and fine with subtitles
<_4strO> Mena: kaffeine, vlc, ...
<_4strO> Mena: mplayer
<Mena> _4strO, ok
<Mena> Thanks :)
<_4strO> Mena: think all application just work fine (with subs)
<Mena> ok
<Mena> but not english
<_4strO> what ?
<Mena> i mean the subs wich are not english
<_4strO> what the diff ?
<Mena> i have a subtitle (Arabic)
<Mena> wich works wrong every time and wuth every player
<Mena> with*
<_4strO> Mena: you probably have to go to configuration to change using charset of subs
<Mena> i did
<deviance> It doesnt go into detauls about Avi files
<deviance> Is there a specific plug in because Mplayer, kaffine and the rest dont work
<_4strO> deviance: avi is just a box
<deviance> Vlc doesnt either so it must be a plugin prob
<deviance> A box?
<Mena> _4strO, Thanks any way :)
<Mena> Bye
<_4strO> deviance: w32codecs and xinelibxine1-ffmpeg that's all you need ;)
<_4strO> Mena: see ya
<_4strO> deviance: avi is a container
<_4strO> not a video format
<deviance> Oh
<deviance> Well its still not working
<deviance> Ill check thoes plogins
<deviance> plugins*
<deviance> What video format are avi's then?
<_4strO> mpeg4 for exemple
<deviance> xinelibxine1 doesnt retun anything
<_4strO> deviance: where ?
<_4strO> in adept ?
<deviance> Yeah
<_4strO> and w32codecs ?
<deviance> 1sec
<deviance> Thats installed
<Eruantalon> Why does many library packages have an appended zero?
<deviance> So its just xinelibxine1
<_4strO> libxine1-ffmpeg
<deviance> Theres libxine1c2 but not -ffmpeg
<deviance> adn a couple of libxine packages but none have -ffmpeg
<_4strO> deviance: have you active the universe package ?
<_4strO> deviance: have you active the universe repositorie  ?
<_4strO> sorry
<deviance> What repo is it in
<deviance> yeah I havfe
<deviance> Im on 6.06 lts if that helps at all
<_4strO> haaa !
<_4strO> lol
<deviance> lol
<_4strO> apt-cache madison libxine1-ffmpeg
<_4strO> libxine1-ffmpeg | 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 | http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<deviance> In terminal?
<deviance> And does it have to be fr? or can I use GB instead.
<_4strO> deviance: no, were just for show
<jussi01> !info libxine1-ffmpeg dapper
<deviance> Oh, so what do I do then?
<ubotu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<_4strO> jussi01: :)
<deviance> Is there a replacement package arround?
<deviance> I have got mpg videos and video streams to work before, I guess using win32codecs
<_4strO> deviance: try to search ffmpeg
<deviance> Okay
<deviance> !info ffmpeg dapper
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 3835 kB, installed size 9816 kB
<deviance> Thats installed by the way
<deviance> Okay, What codec is xvid in?
<_4strO> not sure ...
<deviance> Thats the file type
<Maruko> hi everybody
<deviance> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maruko> I need a suggestion
<deviance> Hi
<Maruko> is there any progam like iWeb or Macromedia Dreamweaver for Kubuntu?
<Maruko> or anything that can help me create a nice-looking website
<oem_> please can you say me the german kubuntu irc
<Maruko> (I just know a little HTML...)
<USMarine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Black_Cat> Maruko, Quanta Plus should do.
<Maruko> Quanta Plus?=
<USMarine> Maruko eclipse ftw
<Maruko> is it in the repositories?
<Black_Cat> it certainly is
<_4strO> deviance: have this package libxine-extracodecs ?
<_4strO> have you ?
<deviance> installed
<Maruko> it say Eclipse is not made for creating websites...
<USMarine> it's good for php
<USMarine> and php is used in sites
<Maxdamantus> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Maxdamantus> ...
<deviance> Yeah I use Quanta for my php work, therse a nice js one, try Aptana
<USMarine> aptana is good also yeah
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> I just found Quanta-Data in my repositories
<Maruko> is it normal?
<USMarine> i prefer eclipse because it's more powerful
<Black_Cat> Maruko, hold on, i'll check it
<Maxdamantus> Lol. PHP scripting help ftl.
<Maruko> ok thanks
<Eruantalon> Why does many library packages have an appended zero?
<guhhh> _4strO: how do i remove kded and reinstall?
<_4strO> guhhh: try 'xhost +' in a console
<deviance> I'm gopnna go mplayer a go, thats supposed to suport xvid
<Hobbsee> Eruantalon: google for sonames, if you're interested
<Black_Cat> Maruko, use search pattern "quanta", it's in main repo, so there must be no problem.
<deviance> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<guhhh> _4strO: what now?
<_4strO> try to open konversation
<Maxdamantus> guhhh, don't do xhost + unless you trust him.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: ?.??
<Maxdamantus> It allows him to access your GUI programs from wherever.
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> and what about Aptana?
<Maruko> I cannot find it
<Black_Cat> never heard about it, can't provide any related help, sorry.
<guhhh> _4strO: no way
<_4strO> :/
<guhhh> _4strO: is there anyway to remove kded?
<Maruko> another thing
<Maruko> I am thinking of installing Xfce
<Maruko> and have Xfce together with KDe
<_4strO> guhhh: i dont know
<Maruko> how can I do?
<Maruko> and then, will my KDE applications work under XFCE?
<Maxdamantus> Maruku, just try "apt-get install xfce"
<_4strO> Maruko: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop
<Maxdamantus> Worked for me with gnome.
<_4strO> Maruko: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Maxdamantus> Then had to apt-get kde again to make it compiled for KDE by default.
<Black_Cat> btw, i've installed ICEWM and i want my KDE apps work under it. is there a way?
<deviance> I would trust _4strO
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> deviance: $USER output is ok ?
<Maruko> @_4str0== will my KDE applications work under XFCE?
<_4strO> Maruko: yes
<Maruko> wow
<Maruko> I try now
<mula> hello
<mula> how can i install the nvidia and nforce drivers?
<deviance> Im not sure what you mean by $user
<_4strO> !nvisia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvisia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mula> ty :)
<mula> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guhhh> _4strO: i will try something stupid, /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg -i *
<guhhh> lol
<_4strO> lol
<deviance> Whats the program for finding and adding programs to the kmenu
<_4strO> deviance: kmenuedit
<Maruko> @_4str0 : then can I remove all the XFCE applications from my pc? I mean, Thunderbird and so on...since I don't use them is useless for me to have them installed, right?
<deviance> Isnt there one that does it automaticly, I have it on my pc but i cant rember the terminakl rpmpt
<_4strO> Maruko: right
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> then how can I know which packages I should NOT uninstall?
<_4strO> Maruko: dont really know
<Maruko> I cannot really understand how to use Quanta...
<Maruko> I don't know a lot of HTML code
<Maruko> so I am a little in trouble
<jujimufu> Maruko: the best thing to do is read some tutorials on HTML and learn at least the basics.
<Black_Cat> Maruko, when you remove some vital library which is required for some application, this application will be removed too! So you just check "Preview Changes" in Adept and... well, i think you got the idea :)
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> ok last thing
<Maruko> how can I enter the Italian Kubuntu Channel?
<nerfbat> I got a small question I cannot seem to find the answer to, is there any way to remove the god awfull bouncing icon when you start a program
<Black_Cat> neoj_, look for "Launch Feedback" in "appearance" or some place else, i don't remember exactly. and turn it off :)
<nerfbat> Ah, I ran into that word trying google, but I cannot seem to find it in apperance under setup or in knoq. Will look again, it gotta be there
<Black_Cat> nerfbat, the last position in "Panel" part of "System settings"
<Black_Cat> and, you can switch it on/off for every single app, there's a checkbox in K Menu Editor for this purpose.
<nerfbat> Ah, I will try and locate that now
<_4strO> nerfbat: ALT - F2 and then kcontrol
<nerfbat> Yeah, that brought up an app I have not seen in my list
<_4strO> nerfbat: look and feel
<_4strO> the las t part in ti
<_4strO> it*
<nerfbat> Found the Lauch Feedback and disabled it
<_4strO> ;)
<nerfbat> much better now, thanks
<deviance> !kmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kraut> moin
<mads-> Can I reset my xorg.conf in any way?
<Maxdamantus> What do you mean by reset it?
<_4strO> mads-: did you look at the /etc/X11 directory to find a backup version
<mads-> Yeah... the latest backup I made was alreay altered by myself :S
<Black_Cat> mads-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Black_Cat> i guess that might help
<_4strO> it might to create a new one ;)
<mads-> Black_Cat: Can I run that over ssh?
<mads-> I'd like to create a new one :)
<Maxdamantus> You can run anything over ssh if you're allowed.
<_4strO> mads-: ssh -X ;)
<mads-> Maxdamantus: I can't run X applications, can I ? :)
<Black_Cat> hmm... i'm not sure, try it ;)
<mads-> thanks guys.. I'll try...
<_4strO> mads-: you can with the -X option
<Maxdamantus> Yea. As long as the server has it enabled.
<mads-> Don't think it has though...
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: dont think so
<Maxdamantus> _4strO, don't think so what?
<_4strO> dont think you have something to activate to run x app aver ssh -X
<_4strO> you have something to activate if you want startx an Xsession under network
<underdog5004> you know, I started playing with gentoo just for something new...I didn't realize that compiling from source took so long. My lappy's been compiling kde and deps since last night
<voltagex_> anyone using kaffeine for DVB TV?
<underdog5004> about 27 hours, and counting
<mads-> Hmm.. Dunno why, but the nvidia driver just don't want to work.. So I just sat my driver to be "nv" and now it is working..
<Maxdamantus> Lol.. What speed CPU?
<mads-> Don't think it is using the real nvidia driver, but who cares - it works and no games will be played on it :)
<mads-> But thanks for your quick replies...
<Maxdamantus> Longest my 2.4ghz P4 took was about 2 hours for KDE, and 45 mins for Firefox.
<underdog5004> Maxdamantus, 933Mhz PIII
<Maxdamantus> :S
<Maxdamantus> I liked Gentoo, seemed powerful, but couldn't get the sound working.
<underdog5004> yeah, but I'm not cool enough to compile on a seperate machine and then copy the bins over...
<Maxdamantus> So decided to use kubuntu because it's said to be easy to set up.
<Maxdamantus> I know that portage > apt-get :d
<underdog5004> Maxdamantus, I chose gentoo because it'll be more of a challenge...I've gotten to a point with kubuntu where I'm not learning new stuff anymore...gotta keep myself sharp....
<Maxdamantus> Yea, Gentoo was my first distrib, and I think I learnt quite a bit from the time I used it.
<underdog5004> I don't know if the whole compile for your machine for speed is a bunch of hype or for real...I think apt-get > portage atm, but I've only been at gentoo for a few days...installing was a bi...female dog
<Maxdamantus> I'll fix Gentoo up again so I can use it dual booting.
<underdog5004> I started with Damn Small Linux
<underdog5004> that was fun, I learned a lot
<Simeon_H> I started with MEPIS
<Maxdamantus> portage is much more straightforward.
<Simeon_H> KDE was love
<underdog5004> lol @ Simeon_H
<underdog5004> Maxdamantus, why?
<underdog5004> apt-get install program...hard to get easier than that
<_4strO> i started with mandrake !
<Maxdamantus> Portage uses ebuilds, so you can set custom flags before compiling.
<Maxdamantus> /etc/make.conf
<_4strO> underdog5004: you can, aptitude :p
<underdog5004> oh, right
<Maxdamantus> And alot of other reasons why.
<underdog5004> _4strO, not in mho
<underdog5004> apt-get is easier for me
<Maxdamantus> Colour coding makes it quicker to read, rather than reading everything, just look for black, which is the size of downloads.
<underdog5004> apt-cache search for packages I don't know the exact name of, etc...
<_4strO> fot me to but it has a historical reason
<Maxdamantus> Tells you exactly what you're installing, and what category it is.
<Maxdamantus> Also tells you the flags you're using before, so you can edit them and run again if you don't like them.
<underdog5004> I didn't notice any color-coding! I want my money back!
<Maxdamantus> And, can run more than one at a time.
<Maxdamantus> Lol. When you "emerge -av something"
<underdog5004> Maxdamantus, oh, very cool, I wasn't sure that I could emerge more than one at a time
* Maxdamantus gives underdog5004's money back that he used to pay for Gentoo.
<Maxdamantus> Not really very efficient emerging more than one at a time.
<underdog5004> lol
<Maxdamantus> Would just half the speed on both of them. :d
<underdog5004> cause it's compiling 2/more, right?
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<Maxdamantus> Lol. I might install xpde for the hell of it.
<underdog5004> xpde...xp desktop environment?
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<Maxdamantus> Meant for people who are used to the Windows interface.
<Maxdamantus> http://www.xpde.com/
<Black_Cat> is kde interface really that different? i don't think so :)
<Maxdamantus> Look at xpde, then decide.
<_4strO> Black_Cat: your right
<_4strO> you're righht
<Maxdamantus> It is fairly different.
<Maxdamantus> Unless you tell it to be similar.
<_4strO> linux dont have to mimic windows, the user have to be emancipate :p
<Maxdamantus> And I think kubuntu is trying to edit KDE to be a mix of Mac and Windows.
<underdog5004> lol, I like twoplustwo.com
<underdog5004> might be 2plus2.com
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: the better mix i ever seen
<Black_Cat> Maxdamantus, absolutely agreed. the "System Settings" look'n'feel almost stolen from MacOS X :)))
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<underdog5004> gotta remember that linux isn't windows...if anything, it's unix
<Maxdamantus> I don't like it.. I liked KDE when I was using Gentoo better.
<Maxdamantus> underdog5004, it's not unix.
<Maxdamantus> It's a clone of unix.
<underdog5004> anyway, good talking w/ you Maxdamantus, I gotta go cuddle w/ my gf
<mlv> hola
<underdog5004> it's 5 in the morning
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<mlv> irc spanish??
<Black_Cat> underdog5004, LINUX = Linux Is Not UniX :)
<mlv> irc.ubuntu-es??no conect
<underdog5004> LINUX = Linus' unix
<Black_Cat> !kubuntu es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> was originally called freax
<underdog5004> adios
<mlv> !kubuntu es
<Black_Cat> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mlv> !kubuntu-es
<_4strO> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mlv> !es
<_4strO> :p
<pa> hello
<_4strO> yo
<mlv> ok
<Black_Cat> ah
<Maxdamantus> maxdamantus@maxdamantus:/$ php -r 'if("linux" != "unix"){echo "true\n";}'
<Maxdamantus> true
<pa> i just upgraded from edgy to feisty. but on kde->logout options for shutdown/restart disappeared... i have only "log out"
<pa> why?
<_4strO> pa: you're using XGL ?
<pa> uh? no
<pa> i dont think so
<pa> what is it?
<pa> :)
<Maxdamantus> What does "Suspend" do?
<_4strO> pa: try to 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<voltagex_> what format does kaffiene broadcast in?
<pa> i'll try thanks :)
<Maxdamantus> Btw, how do I use beryl? I can't figure it out.
<mlv> no conect irc spanish
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: what's the problem ?
<blekos> how can i change the wait time in GRUB?
<Black_Cat> mlv, /join #kubuntu-es
<simoux> hallo
<llutz> hi
<mlv> gracias
<Maxdamantus> Not sure, but for example, for General > Shortcuts > Desktop Cube > Bindings > Unfold Cube, I have it set to <Shift><Control><Alt>Return, but it does nothing.
<_4strO> blekos: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Maxdamantus> I can't see any difference. :S
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: exept this, is beryl works fine ?
<Maxdamantus> No, I can't see any difference after installing it.
<Maxdamantus> Never used it before though, so probably just me.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: beryl-manager in a console ?
<Maxdamantus> settings you mean.
<simoux> i have my tv carte working unter ubuntu witjout sound
<simoux> tvtime
<_4strO> nop Maxdamantus : beryl-manager (close the rubis icon in the systray before)
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: just to see if there is an error
<Maxdamantus> Oh. I needed to run "beryl"
<Maxdamantus> O_o Fancy
<_4strO> lol
<simoux> can i get hepl
<_4strO> !ask | simoux
<ubotu> simoux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Maxdamantus> Am I not able to use normal KDE Windows decorations while using it?
<simoux> i hav my tv carte working   in ubuntu but no sound
<simoux> tvtime
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: exept if you install aquamarin engine i think
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: you have two choice for win decoration, aquamarine or emerald
<_4strO> simoux: you have sound elsewhere ?
<simoux> yes
<simoux> it work fine
<_4strO> simoux: fr ?
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. And how does one shut down beryl correctly?
<simoux> marocain a frankfurt
<simoux> je parle francais
<_4strO> Maxdamantus:  ??? dont understand
<Maxdamantus> I tried ending it's task, and I couldn't switch windows or use the keyboard. :d
<Maxdamantus> Can't access my top kicker either.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: dont really sure i understand but try ESC
<_4strO> simoux: sorry i never install a tv card so ...
<simoux> ok
<_4strO> simoux: try open some TV in vlc
<simoux> i tray im google
<simoux> i cant , but  it doentwork xine
<blekos> sometimes its really frustrating, u install a program and it doesnt appear in the menu... any ideas how i can do that?
<Maxdamantus> blekos, you can add it easily.
<_4strO> blekos: wath do you want ?
<Maxdamantus> Right click the menu icon, and then "Edit menu"
<Maxdamantus> No, "Menu editor"
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. This is a bit too heavy for my integrated video card actually.
<blekos> i want to add program (basicaly the command for running it) in the kmenu in the utiliets section
<Maxdamantus> Then go into the Menu editor, Utilities, and clck "New"
<blekos> ok, and smg else i've installed a prog (katalog) but i dont know how to run it, i tried Katalog & katalog in the command line, any ideas how i can find it?
<bert__> is this a known bug.. if not, where and how do i submit it..
<bert__> http://www.bpeers.com/stuff/kubuntu-lock-dos.avi
<_4strO> blekos: you install katalog is that right ?
<blekos> yes?
<blekos> yes
* Maxdamantus wishes he had a better video card so he could experience beryl better.
<Maxdamantus> No AGP ftl
<_4strO> blekos: try to kata + TAB
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: wich card ?
<Maxdamantus> It's integrated.
<Maxdamantus> Intel i810 something.
<Maxdamantus> It uses about 24mb of my RAM. :d
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: ok lol type 'glxinfo | grep render'
<Maxdamantus> _4strO, if you're trying to help me with my video card, nty.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: just have a look if you can use beryl :p
<Maxdamantus> It can only be fixed by getting a better one, and non-agp are hard to find.
<Maxdamantus> I can use beryl, I'm using it atm.
<Maxdamantus> Just really laggy when it uses any of it's affects.
<_4strO> ha !
<Maxdamantus> Took like 5 secs to minimize a Window with the squiggly effect.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: :/
<Maxdamantus> Idc, I've been using low standard graphics on here for 5 or 6 years.
<Maxdamantus> Used to it now.
<atidem> ciao
<bluebird22> any one used g4L ?
<_4strO> bluebird22: dont know what it is :p
<Maxdamantus> But how does one shut down beryl?
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: what ?
<Maxdamantus> How do I close beryl?
<Maxdamantus> If I kill it, it doesn't close properly, and the keyboard doesn't work.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: just right on the rubis in the systray
<Maxdamantus> Then I have to paste "beryl" into the terminal to get it again.
* bluebird22 thing no one is listening to him
<Maxdamantus> I don't see any rupis in the system tray.
<_4strO> [14:03]  <_4strO> bluebird22: dont know what it is :p
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: type 'beryl-manager'
<_4strO> you will have one
<Maxdamantus> It tells me to apt-get it.
<pa> _4strO: i installed kubuntu-desktop, but i still dont have choiches to reboot when i click kde->logout
<Maxdamantus> It did nothing when I did that.
<bluebird22> _4strO backup app
<Maxdamantus> maxdamantus@maxdamantus:~/42804-domino-0.4/domino-0.4$ sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Maxdamantus> Password:
<Maxdamantus> maxdamantus@maxdamantus:~/42804-domino-0.4/domino-0.4$ beryl-manager
<Maxdamantus> The program 'beryl-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Maxdamantus> Sorry for spam. :S
<_4strO> pa: restart X
<Maxdamantus> Ah, working now for some reason.
<pa> _4strO: did
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Wtf.
<Maxdamantus> It added invisible Window decorations.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: emerald --replace
<Maxdamantus> Now has broken images. :D
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: come back into kwin
<pa> in "session manager" i have checked "offer shutdown opts"
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<snap> beryl is a waste
* jussi01 hints....
<Maxdamantus> Agreed.
<snap> its fun for like 5 minutes
<_4strO> pa: mmm you're under gnome ?
<_4strO> lol
<lt_> ug i just swapped windows managers from gnome to kde, and when I VnC into the kde session I get these errors.  "kompmgr cannot find the Xrender extension", now I can only get a few apps to actually open ><
<pa> lol :)
<snap> but then you want your memory back LOL
<pa> and by the way it is a very ugly splash with the only "logout" opt
<_4strO> pa: i cant help you on gnome options sorry
<Maxdamantus> #ubuntu is gnome.
<pa> lol
<pa> it's not gnome
<pa> it's kde
<snap> for me gnome takes forever to open windows.....KDE much snappy-er........but i still like Xforc desktop it  is fast
<Maxdamantus> How do you restart X?
<Maxdamantus> I forgot. :S
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: ctrl-alt-backspace
<lt_> k well let me ask this then, since i got crickets on my last question,  how can i remove kde and gnome completely and then just install kde?
<_4strO> lt_: reinstall all ;o
<snap> lt_ download kbunto iso and make live cd?
<bert__> how do you turn off the auto mouse-button-press on laptop touchpads ?
<bert__> i keep clicking stuff i shouldn't :|
<_4strO> lt_: you can 'sudo apt-get remoce kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop && install kubuntu-desktop, but it will not remove all things
<lt_> i dont want to wipe everything out, there are things that I have setup that I dont want to lose
<blekos> 
<snap> addremove the gnome desktop in synaptic
<blekos> in KDE menu appear the GNOME menu items as well, what will happen if I make a subcategory and move them there?
<lt_> i just get the feeling that my kubuntu-desktop install was flakey cause of the vnc issues
<_4strO> lt_: and you should not  probably do this in kde
<_4strO> blekos: nothing other that you ask to him
<_4strO> ^^
<_4strO> blekos: nothing other that you ask him to do
<_4strO> better ?
<blekos> so, when I log in to GNOME everything will appear as usual?
<Maxdamantus> Btw, what happened to SSL on this server?
<Maxdamantus> 66697 isn't even open. :S
<_4strO> blekos: probably :p
<Maxdamantus> 6697*
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: kdesu kate /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Maxdamantus> _4strO, nothing to do with my computer.
<Maxdamantus> Was wondering why Freenode doesn't offer SSL connections to IRC anymore.
<_4strO> Maxdamantus: haaaaa :p
<Aattila> can anybody help with amarok? it updates database when i try to run it, but then happens nothing and amarok isn't loaded
<Maxdamantus> Rofl. xpde is < 5mb
<pandaconstantin> salut tout le monde
<Maxdamantus> Je parlez vous englai?
<emonkey> !fr
<Maxdamantus> Havn't done french for so long. :S
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Maxdamantus> Wonder if that meant what I thought it meant.
<xcatxxl> hallo an euch alle
<rfoss> Hi, is there anyone that could provide some helpful hints for troubleshooting my KDE login?  When I use kdm and log in to kde, I keep getting thrown back to the login window.  However when I use gdm and log in to kde, I successfully log in and KDE seems to work fine.
<gugliolo> hi to all!!!
<rfoss> oh, and kdm_greet seems to produce the following error: Internal error: memory corruption detected.
<xcatxxl> can i make a update for kubunto
<gugliolo> hem
<gugliolo> can someone help me with some beryl problems?
<JohnB>  8-)
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<fildo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coolzgeek> Im using Feisty and i installed iceweasel using a .deb package and now when i access Firefox, iceweasel pops up! I want both browswers
<xcatxxl> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<xcatxxl> jemand aus deutschland da?
<coolzgeek> KDE 4 is comming out i think
<xcatxxl> i need a updatee of kubunto
<USMarine> kubuntu*
<xcatxxl> ok
<xcatxxl> some bady now how i can make a update?
<xcatxxl> body
<coolzgeek> Im using Feisty and i installed iceweasel using a .deb package and now when i access Firefox, iceweasel pops up! I want both browsers
<Jucato> !de | xcatxxl
<ubotu> xcatxxl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, use a link to Firefox?
<xcatxxl> danke jucato
<icecruncher> how do you apply a patch to kopete?
<xcatxxl> www.kubuntu.de
<xcatxxl> sorry
<coolzgeek> Yes
<Maxdamantus> How are you trying to run it?
<coolzgeek> Using a link on the toolbar
<yaccin> xcatxxl: *meld*
<coolzgeek> the link
<coolzgeek> i unistalled iceweasel
<coolzgeek> tool
<yaccin> hmm i have a USB-Hard drive
<yaccin> and it doesnt work
<Maxdamantus> Right click it, "Configure firefox.."
<yaccin> when i plug it in, the little window comes up
<Maxdamantus> Then Application tab
<yaccin> so i select "open in new window"
<yaccin> and nothing happens :(
<Maxdamantus> See what it says in the "Command" text box.
<baudthief> Is there an app similar to DVDshrink for linux? I'd rather not go the 'wine' route - just need to backup a couple of DVDs
<baudthief> (and reburn)
<llutz> baudthief: k9copy dvd95
<yaccin> baudthief: k9copy
<yaccin> or dvdrip
<baudthief> thanks!
<coolzgeek> right click what?
<Maxdamantus> The Firefox icon.
<montoya> Hi, I have a problem with kdevelop
<coolzgeek> There isn't a configure firefox
<coolzgeek> Its on a panel
<Maxdamantus> ...
<montoya> Kdevelop start witouth translation
<yaccin> montoya: ...
<yaccin> hm
<chijin> does k9copy 'shrink' dvd9s to dvd5?
<montoya> It's a problem with kubuntu
<yaccin> chijin: yes
<yaccin> or to 1 or more avi files
<yaccin> if you want to
<yaccin> or mpegs
<yaccin> or DVD images of every size you want to
<chijin> i still use dvdsrink with wine :P
<Maxdamantus> montoya, I mean the option staring with "Configure firefox"
<DarkED> hi, i want to mount my root partition on my real hdd in write mode on the liveCD, how would i do that?
<Maxdamantus> Couldn't be bothered typing "Configure firefox web browser button"
<coolzgeek> montoya?
<montoya> firefox??
<Maxdamantus> Oh, nvm.
<Maxdamantus> Wrong person.
<montoya> ;)
<yaccin> i want to mount the USB-HDD :(
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, if it's on a panel, you should be able to do that.
<coolzgeek> Nop
<coolzgeek> Configure Firefox?
<coolzgeek> oh you mean on Iceweasel?
<Maxdamantus> You say when you try opening Firefox it opens Iceweasel.
<coolzgeek> Yes
<Maxdamantus> It's not configuring the program, configuring the shortcut.
<coolzgeek> Yeah then what do i do?
<Maxdamantus> Right click the shortcut, and select the option starting with "Configure Firefox"
<coolzgeek> There is only properties
<coolzgeek> Launcher properties
<boyee> which package include the aclocal
<boyee> ?
<Maxdamantus> Are you using GNOME?
<coolzgeek> If you want me to use KDE i can
<Maxdamantus> Click Properties
<coolzgeek> THen?
<Maxdamantus> Then, see what it says in the "Command" box.
<blckcts> coolzgeek:  command: "firefox %u"
<boyee>  which package contains the aclocal??
<coolzgeek> yes
<coolzgeek> firefox %u
<coolzgeek> thats what it said
<boyee> help me!!!!
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<Maxdamantus> Try in a terminal: firefox
<coolzgeek> Tried it
<coolzgeek> doesnt work
<Maxdamantus> It opens Iceweasel?
<coolzgeek> Yes
<boyee> Hi all, please tell me which package contains the aclocal??
<blekos> how can i set my IP
<HymnToLife> which IP ?
<yaccin> anyone can help with my usb-hdd? :(
<coolzgeek> Funnily, when i su, it can work
<Maxdamantus> The firefox symlink probably leads to iceweasel then.
<blekos> in windows is smg like configure tcp/ip
<enry> hi
<blekos> well,
<icecruncher> anybody know how to add custom emoticons to kopete?
<HymnToLife> your LAN IP, then ?
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, try "cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"
<HymnToLife> doesn't Ubuntu have a GUI-thingie for it ?
<blekos> i am having wan in my house , and want to give my laptop a standard internal IP
<blekos> no,
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<blekos> just for my laptop so I can set up a vnc l8r
<coolzgeek> ok
<coolzgeek> then?
<Maxdamantus> Now, "./firefox-bin"
<Maxdamantus> (No quotes)
<coolzgeek> no such file
<coolzgeek> i lsed
<coolzgeek> and theres such file though
<Maxdamantus> Did you mistype?
<coolzgeek> nop
<coolzgeek> lemme try using nautilus
<czer323> Is there an easy way to get picture files on the desktop to show as thumbnails for KDE?
<blekos> so any ideas?
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<coolzgeek> seems like the file is corrupted
<coolzgeek> i can't run it
<coolzgeek> i tried reinstalling though
<Maxdamantus> Try "./firefox" in that directory.
<coolzgeek> didn't wokr either
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, "apt-get remove iceweasel"
<Maxdamantus> Didn't realise that iceweasel is pretty much Firefox.
<coolzgeek> i removed already
<Maxdamantus> "apt-get remove firefox"
<Maxdamantus> Then "apt-get install firefox"
<shawn34> how do i check to see if the kernal can see my multi-card reader?
<ForgeAus> !dist upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolzgeek> Hey but ubuntu-desktop will be removed
<shawn34> so
<ForgeAus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<coolzgeek> wait lemme go to kde first
<shawn34> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<coolzgeek> oh
<coolzgeek> okay then
<shawn34> its ok to remove it
<xXLOOSERXx> warum is der 3d desktop bei kubuntu nich dabei?
<coolzgeek> do i have to sudo?
<Maxdamantus> Yes
<jjj> hey I was surprised by the iceweasel term I have read here...
<ForgeAus> yes generally
<ForgeAus> unless its a gui app
<ForgeAus> then its kdesu
<Maxdamantus> It's not a gui app.
<jjj> I didnt realize that firefox has some legal issues with debian...
<coolzgeek> dint work
<xXLOOSERXx> firefox shits
<coolzgeek> there was a bug
<ForgeAus> jjj really? what sort?
<ForgeAus> somethign related to foss?
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, in what?
<coolzgeek> on https://launchpad.net/bugs/30791
<coolzgeek> read there
<shawn34> how do i check to see if the kernal can see my multi-card reader?
<jjj> will firefox and iceweasel work the same? theoretically it should ryt?
<coolzgeek> nop
<coolzgeek> iceweasel's tabbing sucks
<coolzgeek> you can't see the original tab
<coolzgeek> thats why i wanted to unistall it
<coolzgeek> and somehow, iceweasel associated itself with firefox
<coolzgeek> when i installed some extension, they said that it was only compatible with iceweasel 2.0 even though there isn't such thing
<jjj> ok ok, so why not the Gnuzilla team just remove the branding and exchange it with free images so tthat the functionality will be the same?
<jjj> i mean the firefox..
<czer323> coolzgeek: There's an extension called mrtech local that can sometimes force an extension to install.
<coolzgeek> really?
<coolzgeek> where
<jjj> http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/
<czer323> http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/local_install/  I've never tried it with iceweasle before though.
<coolzgeek> Do you all have ubuntuforums acc?
<Maxdamantus> Nope.
<coolzgeek> oh
<coolzgeek> w8
<coolzgeek> i need to switch to KDE
<jjj> will kubuntu still include firefox in its packages even if iceweasel will succeed in its visions?
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<jjj> I think that can be...
<Moo-> Should this "Kubuntu distribution upgrade tool" be somewhere in KMenu?
<jjj> because kde's konqueror is the default browser anyway...
<Maxdamantus> coolzgeek, try "apt-get moo"
<Maxdamantus> Might help.
<czer323> Maxdamantus: lol, lies. ;)
<sivaji> what apt-get autoremove will do
<sivaji> !autoremove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolzgeek> Hey i changed to KDE and it work
<coolzgeek> ed
<sivaji> jvm!
<Maxdamantus> What was that thing on GNOME? Someone here lastnight said to do "free the fishes" or something in it.
<coolzgeek> Do you use GNOME?
<coolzgeek> kde is better
<Maxdamantus> I can use GNOME.
<Maxdamantus> I have a GNOME session on atm.
<coolzgeek> I mean ur default session
<Maxdamantus> Ctrl + alt + F10 = GNOME, Ctrl + alt + F7 = KDE
<Maxdamantus> KDE is my default.
<coolzgeek> How do i change the cursor to double click?
<manuel__> how can i mix a list (randomly) ?
<Jucato> coolzgeek: System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse
<coolzgeek> on kDE
<Maxdamantus> Haha. Awesome, if you "apt-get install kde", it uses the default KDE control centre.
<sivaji> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<Hobbsee> sivaji: yes?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<LjL> sivaji: yes?
<Jucato> sivaji: yes?
<sivaji> what apt-get autoremove will do
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@122.164.133.156]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<coolzgeek> try aptitude moo
<Maxdamantus> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<coolzgeek> haha
<coolzgeek> Which country are u from?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh lord...
<Maxdamantus> NZ
<Maxdamantus> I'm going to bed.
<Maxdamantus> G'night
<BenPA> hi all ... I need a fix for LPD printing not working ... anyone have a link to the fix ... I am using 6.10
<manuel__> can anybody help me?
<coolzgeek> Why when i boot ubuntu theres a kubuntu boot screen?
<Hobbsee> coolzgeek: because you installed kubuntu?
<BenPA> can anyone help me with LPD printing?
<coolzgeek> i mean can u switch it back?
<Jucato> coolzgeek: if you installed Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu, you also get the Kubuntu bootsplash.
<Jucato> yep you can
<Jucato> coolzgeek: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<tuco> Hello all. Hi 4stro :-)
<tuco> I have installed wine and need help to install utorrent.
<Daisuke_Ido> wine utorrent
<USMarine> azureus ftw
<BenPA> can anyone help me with LPD printing?
<Daisuke_Ido> azureus is a resource hog and way too bloated
<tuco> excatly, utorrent is a a lot lighter
<tuco> for that reason I need help to install it using wine
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d sivaji]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tuco> nobody?
<Daisuke_Ido> wine utorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> there's nothing to install with utorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> just run the client from a command line with wine
<jjj> will trillian be ported to kubuntu? I have read that trillian astra has linux version...i hope so...
<Hobbsee> jjj: unlikely.  unless someone does the work - usually at the company who makes the windows version
<Daisuke_Ido> jjj: why would anyone need trillian when there's kopete?
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe it's improved, but trillian always felt to me like a badly hacked together amalgamation of parts
<jjj> i was an ubuntu user and I'm not satisfied with Gaim...I planning to shift to kubuntu when the CDs arrives...
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> now that's a good reason
<Daisuke_Ido> dialup?
<jjj> so kopete was the IM tool for kubuntu...
<tuco> OK done anyway. I just clicked on properties and made it an executable.
<Daisuke_Ido> tuco: don't like ktorrent, i take it?
<crene> <hello from crene
<crene> <belgium
<tuco> I never used it. I have utorrent in windows so I stick with my old habits really.
<tuco> it isn't a bloatware like azureus so there you go :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> i would try out ktorrent, personally.  why even shift to a new os if the same habits still apply
<jjj> kopete looks like trillian as I saw it from the screenshots...now I dont care about trillian astra ported to linux...
<Daisuke_Ido> jjj: hehe, yeah, kopete's really nice
<jjj> thank God almost everything is free with linux!!!!
<tuco> We live in a free world as far I as am concerned Ido. So when I decide to use Ktorrent I will do so, right now it is also an exercise to experiment with the various options in Linux.
<Daisuke_Ido> tuco: this is true, and it is your choice, i'm just recommending one that will keep your choice open rather than dependent on a windows solution
<cntb> an X feature in kubuntu sometimes does not work  - CTRL ALT + zooms in , Ctrl ALT - zooms out but without restarting few minutes ago it stopeed zoomin/
<manuel__> how can i sort a list randomly?
<cntb> ah got it !!!!!!!!!
<cntb> must be in english
<tuco> No worries Ido. I will certainly give it a try as long as it isn't a resource monger like azureus!
<fagin> Where can I find info to install mp3 support into a fesity install?
<cntb> was in Spanish and greek
<Daisuke_Ido> oh definitely not
<fagin> *feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> it's pretty lightweight
<tuco> lighter than utorrent?
<Daisuke_Ido> fagin: open an mp3 in amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> not quite as light as utorrent, but i don't think anything is yet
<cntb> this doesn ot work as expected windows keyboard behaves more as expected
<Daisuke_Ido> but it is a native app
<Daisuke_Ido> so it has that advantage
<tuco> like what?
<fagin> Daisuke_Ido: OK. I can't do that just now though since I can't encode anything into mp3 :)
<Daisuke_Ido> fagin: you'll need libxine-extracodecs and lame
<icecruncher> what is the kubuntu equivilant or how do u do the same like this in ubuntu  System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> New:
<don> how do you configure kopete?
<jjj> does anyone here knows how to use winmodems in kubuntu/ubuntu other than the Linuxant drivers (which is not free)?
<fagin> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks. I'll look fro those packets in adept
<Daisuke_Ido> don: when you open it the first time, you get a "welcome to kopete" with a setup wizard
<don> I try aand get noware
<BenPA> can anyone help me with LPD printing?
<Daisuke_Ido> and after that, go to settings > configure kopete
<don> its all new to me but I like it
<Daisuke_Ido> you obviously have to know your account details for the different protocols if you want to use them
<Daisuke_Ido> username and password, stuff like that
<don> yes but it does not work at all
<icecruncher> or how do you add a program to strtup (firewall)
<don> goes through motions and does nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> did it set up the account?
<icecruncher> anyone?
<cntb> +
<Jucato> !startup | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Jucato> icecruncher: although I imagine the app also having it's own settings to do that
<icecruncher> hmm
<jjj> how about startups in kubuntu?
<icecruncher> yeah?
<Hobbsee> symlink into ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> jjj: ^
<Jucato> oh crap
<Jucato> sorry
<Hobbsee> or link, or wahtever
<Jucato> !autostart | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
* Jucato bangs head on the desk again
<Jucato> this is definitely not my night :/
<abattoir> poor desk :(
<jjj> ok thanks thanks...
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> thanks
* abattoir waits for Jucato to kickban him...
<Jucato> abattoir: you have to wait for infinity :)
<yapi> anyone have kubuntu & win x on laptop?
<yapi> xp..
* Hobbsee could kickban abattoir... :P
<Jucato> :D
<abattoir> Hobbsee: you weren't the one i irked ;)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hi, btw :)
<Jucato> abattoir: are you sure? :D
<Hobbsee> abattoir: heya!
<abattoir> yapi: lots of people here do... what's your question/problem?
<abattoir> Jucato: unless you two are alternate identities of the same person or something ;)
<MementoMori__> hi all
<MementoMori__> where can I find cowpatty package?
<MementoMori__> !cowpatty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cowpatty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yapi> I'm trying to install kubuntu on logical particion but I always have the code: no main files system
<abattoir> MementoMori__: doesn't seem to be in the feisty repos from what i can see
<icecruncher> !info cowpatty
<ubotu> Package cowpatty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<abattoir> yapi: where do you see this?
<abattoir> yapi: also how many primary/logical partitions do you have?
<yapi> when I choose mount points
<don> can serious gaming be done with kubuntu?
<MementoMori__> abattoir: there is a way to know if there is a repo with cowpatty avaible?
<Jucato> yapi: make sure that you have a partition that's set aside for and mounted on /
<Jucato> (in the partition table part of the installer)
<yapi> I have / and swap
<MementoMori__> abattoir: nUbuntu seems to have this packet
<icecruncher> ok this might seem silly but does anybody know how to make the icons in the system tray a bit smaller so that they are on 2 rows intead of 1?
<abattoir> MementoMori__: would it be possible for you to compile it?
<yapi> what I should install First ? lkubuntu or xp ?
<Jucato> MementoMori__: nubuntu isn't an official derivative... we don't have their repos
<Jucato> icecruncher:  you can't make the icons smaller, but you can make the panel larger so that it will fit in 2 rows
<abattoir> yapi: i'd recommend installing xp first, then kubuntu
<icecruncher> Jucato: ugh, ok,
<jjj> xp first then kubuntu/ubuntu...because ubuntu installer is smarter then xp...
* icecruncher whines because his panel is big already
<yapi> ok I install xp as primary partition ..
<Jucato> icecruncher: use a Custom size of 48... that's the smallest possible that will have 2 rows
<enry> bye
<don> I installed on clean drive
<icecruncher> k
<yapi> and leave 3 partitions for kubuntu ..two linux ext 3 and 1 swap ..yes?
<Hobbsee> yapi: xp first
<Hobbsee> and yes
<yapi> ok ;p
<yapi> will try
<Jucato> well, you can have 2 partitions for kubuntu (/ and swap) but it's recommended that you have a different one for /home :)
<jjj> or dont install xp at all...hehe...
<icecruncher> woo
<icecruncher> lol
<Jucato> ideal and nice to think about... but sometimes not practical :)
<don> can you get an emulater to run my games?
<Mena> Hey
<yapi> and there should be only one primary partition ..xp or xp and / should be both primary partitions?
<don> can you run windows software like games?
<Mena> yes
<Mena> use wine
<Mena> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<yapi> ?
<don> what is wine I have heard of it
<don> thanks
<Mena> wine is  compatibility layer wich enable you to run Xp apps
<Mena> yapi, i guess you better make Xp and / and swap primary partitions
<DjDemon> hello
<Mena> Hello
<jjj> :-)
<yapi> ok tnx
<Mena> you are welcome
<Mena> :)
<yapi> :)
<yapi> but then /home would also be rimary
<jjj> does anyone here knows how to use winmodems in kubuntu/ubuntu other than the Linuxant drivers (which is not free)?
<yapi> ..primary
<AltKey> hello
<Mena> yapi, /home located on the / root partition
<Mena> yapi, so its on the primary partition
<Mena> Hello
<jup2> hi
<yapi> but some other say that there shoulb be 3 partitions .. / , /home , and swap
<yapi> ..should..
<Mena> ???!!
<Mena> i dont know any thing a bout this
<Mena> maybe you get it wrong or maybe its me
<jup2> i installed kde on my ubuntu but kde-core is not installed do i need it?
<Mena> but its cant as i guess
<yapi> <Jucato> well, you can have 2 partitions for kubuntu (/ and swap) but it's recommended that you have a different one for /home :)
<yapi> make up your mind ;p
<Jucato> yapi: "you can" means it's technically possible. "it's recommended" means that you're advised to do it... no confusion there ;)
<DjDemon> someone can tell me do kubuntu has included beryl?
<Jucato> DjDemon: not installed or enabled by default.
<yapi> so I can make 2 ;p
<Jucato> you can install it using Adept Manager
<Jucato> yapi: yes, you *can*
<Jucato> (whether you want to depends on you)
<jup2> i installed kde by install the kubuntu-desktop package  it works but the package kde and kde-core and x-window-system is not installed do i not need them??
<Hobbsee> jup2: shouldnt do
<jup2> ?
<Jucato> jup2: nope. not necessary
<jup2> okey
<jup2> can i remove all the gnome stuff now then?
<_4strO> jup2: you can try apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> won't work neatly _4strO
<Jucato> jup2: try this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<_4strO> Jucato: ok
<jovan> where can i find seamonkey in the repo?
<icecruncher> question, why does ubuntu not have a firewall preinstalled?
<_4strO> icecruncher: he as one
<boyee> Hi,How to do search in my installed packages?
<jup2> thx
<icecruncher> how do you configure it?
<icecruncher> boyee, use dpkg -l
<_Schlumpf> icecruncher: iptables
<boyee> Oh,Thanks!
<icecruncher> _Schlumpf: so are any others unecessary?
<_4strO> icecruncher: or you can install some gui for manage it
<icecruncher> ah
<icecruncher> k
<ofek> hi everyone
<jovan> arno-iptables-firewall
<icecruncher> hi
<boyee> icecruncher.
<LjL> icecruncher: because it has no internet accessible services installed
<LjL> if you install services, you're supposed to be sane enough to also set up a firewall
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> boyee, what?
<DjDemon> oh, and tell me please, what program I need to view .pdf files?
<icecruncher> kpdf
<Jucato> DjDemon: kpdf (installed by default)
<boyee> I want to remove all the package contains scim,but the dpkg -l scim don't show me all the packages i installed and only one package name scim.
<voidmage> What resolution does kubuntu usplash use by default?
<Jucato> voidmage: "cat /etc/usplash.conf" will tell you
<sayers> Hello
<boyee> icecruncher,How to print all packages' name I want above.
<ofek> helloooooooo
<icecruncher> boyee: print?
<sayers> I have a problem with my keyboard, I can use it in a differnt terminal session but in KDE it doesnt respond after I log in.
<fagin> Is there any decent KDE based cd ripper around?
<boyee> print to shell.
<boyee> show me in shell
<icecruncher> that should do it
<_4strO> fagin: k3b
<icecruncher> dpkg -l doesnt do it?
<Jucato> !ripping | fagin
<ubotu> fagin: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<boyee> any other parameter need?
<icecruncher> boyee: another way is to a file with dpkg -l > packages.txt
<fagin> _4strO: Nope. It rips images as far s I can tell. I want rips of indiviual files
<boyee> Yes,It shows only one.
<_4strO> sayers: I think it's about your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<sangers> sayers: if nothing works, get rid of some files from your .kde and that should fix your keyboard problem
<boyee> But it's not what I want.
<_4strO> fagin: it rip CD too ;)
<icecruncher> boyee: no
<sayers> sangers how would I go about that
<icecruncher> boyee: you want all the packages listed
<sayers> it worked earlier
<boyee> yes.Good.
<_4strO> sangers: sudo aptget install libk3b2 libk3b2-mp3
<fagin> _4strO: Yes, but does it rip individual files off from a CD? I only saw options for ripping an entire CD image.
<sangers> sayers: from a plain text session go into your home/.kde/
<Skrot-> Hi, is there a tool, like top, to measure I/O activity?
<boyee> icecruncher.I want all the packages list contains scim I installed.
<icecruncher> boyee: ok dpkg -l | grep scim
<sangers> and if nothing important get rid of the directory, it will be recreate at next login, without your keyboard problem
<boyee> Good.Thank you very much.icecruncher!
<icecruncher> np
<_4strO> fagin: I had try and it works, i can rip only one song if i want
<sangers> sayers: my guess is kmail or evolution setting files corropted
<don> has enyone installed wine it sounds tough
<sayers> sangers well it happened when I ran a .package to install Warzone2100
<sangers> sayers: that happen to me before, do a backup if you need to restore some setting
<sayers> sangers bit late for that
<fagin> _4strO: Great. Then I will try it again. Thank you for the help.
<_4strO> fagin: ;)
<sayers> sangers how else could I fix this?
<ForgeAus> is there a command line to run the distro update tool?
<sangers> sayers: did you restart your kde yet?
<sayers> sangers yes
<sayers> sangers i could try again I guess...
<sangers> sayers: still no access to keyboard?
<sangers> sayers: at the kdm login screen your keyboard works?
<sayers> sangers yes
<sangers> sayers: and do you get a fresh vanilla kde session?
<icecruncher> ForgeAus: yes
<sayers> sangers yes
<icecruncher> !update | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<sangers> sayers: keyboard works inside kde now?
<sayers> sangers no
<plex> hi. first time i use kubuntu... how can i dl and install geforce fx 5600xt driver?
<sangers> sayers: if you press on caplock do you get a green light on?
<cables> !ubuntu | plex
<ubotu> plex: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cables> damn
<cables> !nvidia | plex
<ubotu> plex: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<plex> ty
<cables> plex: that should be a little more helpful :)
<ForgeAus> argh my ttf-opensymbol package has problems that means open office can't upgrade :(
<ForgeAus> says : "/usr/share/fonts": error scanning
<ForgeAus> for a few
<ForgeAus> then: dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<ForgeAus> I copied symbolic links to fonts for X guess it just wasn't enough
<icecruncher> ForgeAus: sorry, don't know
<plex> how is Restricted Device Manager called in kubuntu?
<cables> plex: it isn't.
<cables> plex: I believe it's only in Ubuntu.
<dettoaltrimenti_> what's the command line argument to search for keywords in man pages?
<ForgeAus> grep generally
<ForgeAus> to search words but in man pages I'm not sure
<tyfon_> apropos <word>
<Hobbsee> dettoaltrimenti_: inside them?  /word
<manu_> playmidi and amarok dont play my midifiles, someone can help?
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/26708
<Yorokobi> man -k <keyword>
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks tyfon_
<dettoaltrimenti_> and what is the command to see all files that are open on your computer
<tyfon_> lsof :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<don> anyone install Wine?
<ForgeAus> sure
<ForgeAus> lotsa people why?
<don> It looks difficult
<ForgeAus> (theres a #winehq channel in case your interested)
<ForgeAus> nope
<ForgeAus> simple just get it from adept
<ForgeAus> there can be some complication depending on what you want to do with it
<ForgeAus> and not every windows program works under it...
<don> I checked outa site and it was very difficult to understand] 
<ForgeAus> maybe but it doesn't HAVE to be difficult in kubuntu depending on what you need to do
<don> then i will have trouble getting 3D
<ForgeAus> yes I aren't sure DirectX installs under wine
<ForgeAus> (I tihnk thats partially what Cedega's for)
<ForgeAus> (its a commercial fork of wine with extras)
<ForgeAus> mostly in order to run some specific games
<don> Everything I go to do has 3 text books of directions I just will have to learn
<ForgeAus> what are you trying to do?
<ForgeAus> maybe you can cut some of the unnecessary information
<dettoaltrimenti_> don, what do you want to run in wine?
<plex> does smbdy know if nvidia-glx-legacy is for fx5600xt or do i need glx-new ?
<don> ya most does not matter usually just sounds tough
<ForgeAus> Don wine isn't necessarily tough
<don> I will start by getting Wine working
<ForgeAus> it depends on the app and what lengths you need to go to to get it running
<ForgeAus> some do some don't even work
<Yorokobi> plex, if you try the new one and your X won't start, check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if the driver tells you to use the legacy (or regular nvidia-glx) driver.
<ForgeAus> ok well go to adept and install it then
<ForgeAus> thats the easiest bit :)
<don> I have used crossover in Xandros that worked] 
<ForgeAus> yeah crossover is basically also a fork of wine with extras
<plex> ty
<icecruncher> don: and if your running feisty, there's some nice config
<ForgeAus> it has some cushy dialogs to run stuff...
<ForgeAus> all wine alone is is basically cxoffice without the glam
<don> Where is a dept
<ForgeAus> but most stuff you can do in one will also work in the other
<ForgeAus> adept is your package manager
<ForgeAus> in system ... manage packages is probably the best one to run
<ForgeAus> (or if thats too hard just use add/remove programs in the k menu)
<dettoaltrimenti_> don- k menu--> system
<ForgeAus> yeah Dett, sorry I jumped ahead a few steps
<don> I just reallized that I t does not understand either
<ForgeAus> or you could type in console sudo adept_manager
<jup2> hi
<jup2> i installed this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+with+Suse+Kickoff+Edgy+Elf+6.10?content=50240
<jup2> but i cant get it work
<jup2> it is not in add aplet :P
<ForgeAus> um what is it?
<ForgeAus> (is it like a start menu?)
<jup2> yes
<ForgeAus> it might be a kbfx theme or something
<ForgeAus> so you might need kbfx first
<jup2> aha
<ForgeAus> and that is an applet for kicker
<jhutchins> jup2: Any documentation come with it?
<jup2> its a deb file
<ForgeAus> deb is just the install package
<jup2> yes
<jup2> how to install kbfx?
<ForgeAus> in adept
<ForgeAus> its there (if you have the right repositories, assuming its not in the main one... )
<ForgeAus> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> hmmm thats interesting
<Yorokobi> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<ForgeAus> anyhow its a kmenu (like start menu for windows users) replacement
<icecruncher> jup2: did you read everyting to the bottom of the page?
<jhutchins> Is there an apt equivalent of rpm -qd <package>?
<jup2> ?
<ForgeAus> whats the qd mean?
<icecruncher> jup2: 3 post from the bottom
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Lists any documentation included in the package.
<jup2> ehm i have kbfx now
<icecruncher> sorru, top
<icecruncher> k
<ForgeAus> kewl.. um not that I'm aware of
<ForgeAus> but then I'm no apt officionado
<mindspin> hi, what's the command to detect the UUID of an USB device?
<jup2> how du i edit kbfx to use the new skin?
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, debs usually have <package>-doc for documentation. Otherwise, all you get is some readmes and licensure in /usr/share/doc/<package>
<ericsson> Anyone got NTFS 3G driver working in feisty?
<Jucato> !uuid | mindspin
<ubotu> mindspin: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mindspin> thanks
<ForgeAus> dpkg -c lists contents
<Yorokobi> jup2, use the KBFX Configurator it Kmenu -> Settings
<ForgeAus> and -I shows info
<ericsson> I've added an NTFS formatted drive in the machine (feisty) but I can't mount/see/touch/lick it, any tips?
<jup2> but i can install theme in there but my deb file dont work :P
<manu_> playmidi and amarok dont play my midifiles, someone can help?
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/26708
<Moo-> Can someone help me? Where can I find the updgrade tool to updrade to Feisty? Adept said that it downloaded it but I can't find it
<jhutchins> !midi | manu_
<ubotu> manu_: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<delphine> Moo-: reboot your system
<jhutchins> Moo-
<delphine> then start with new kernel
<jhutchins> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<fagin> _4strO: I have figured ot how to rip single tracks with K3b now, and also how to encode them with mp3. Thanks again for your help.
<jhutchins> Moo-: If you follow the link above to the Feisty page, it will tell you what to do.
<jhutchins> Moo-: You need to add a special repo if you have kde 3.5.6 already, otherwise you just update your GUI Package tool.
<jhutchins> Moo-: It should offer a system upgrade.
<manu_> jhutchins what shall i do?
<manu_> i only want to play mid files
<manu_> via playmidi and amarok
<jhutchins> manu_: Have you read the link ubotu sent you?
<jup2> i can use k-menu and kbfx-menu  but the suse one i still cant get work :(
<manu_> jhutchins yes its about server and instruments and hardware... but thats not my aim i think?
<Moo-> jhutchins: It offered it, I downloaded it and it said that I should run the update-software but I can't find that software from anywhere
<Analista_Ucsal> alguem do brasil?
<jhutchins> manu_: I think if you follow it's directions and get midi working that way, it will work with amarok as well, but there may be plugins for amarok.
<fagin> I noticed that the version of LAME that got installed with the package is 3.96.1. Is there any preferred way I should use to upgrade it to the latest stable version which is 3.97?
<Moo-> jhutchins: I also tried full upgrade in adept after that but aplly changes button stays grey
<Moo-> apply
<manu_> jhutchins and playmidi? i thought i only have to install the program to play these files
<_4strO> fagin: it's a pleasure ;)
<andrea_> ciao a tutti
<andrea_> siete tutti esperti di kubuntu vero?????????
<jhutchins> Moo-: You may have something else running.  Mine didn't download a package - taht's the ubunut method - I just updated the sources in the GUI and it offered to upgrade the system.  After a minute or two it closed adept and started an upgrade, which never completed.
<andrea_> c' qualche itraliano????????
<andrea_> italiano
<fagin> Hi andrea_ English is a good language to use in this channel. :)
<manu_> jhutchins in lmms i can play midi files
<jhutchins> !it | andrea_
<ubotu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Aattila> can anybody help with amarok? it updates database when i try to run it, but then happens nothing and amarok isn't loaded
<jhutchins> manu_: If you've read the docs you might want to check in #amarok for more specific information.
<ericsson> uhh..my hda1 is commented out in /etc/fstab,  but visible when doing "df" and the disk that would be hdb (NTFS) is not visible anywhere :(
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> no make that bbl
<jup2> haha lol stupid me :P  i should just restart then the k-menu change to the .deb i installed :)
<Jucato> ericsson: it's commented out in fstab because Kubuntu uses the UUID for your /dev/hda1
<icecruncher> how can you check the pgp of a file with the key?
<ericsson> Jucato: Ahh, that cleared that out...but I still can't mount the NFTS however :(
<Jucato> ericsson: that commented /dev/hda1 belongs to the UUID that's beneath it
<Jucato> ericsson: different problem then.. have you tried the Disk & Filesystem module in System Settings?
<icecruncher> is there some kind of program for that?
<ericsson> Jucato: Nope, first time around with GUI :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> might make things easier for you
<Jucato> !ntfs | ericsson
<ubotu> ericsson: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> that one too
<Farmer> Helo, I'm thinking about moving from Suse 10.0 to Kubuntu, Is there a way to keep my current home folder? cause I'd like to keep my files and only change the dist. I only have one harddrive...
<ericsson> Tried following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28mounting%29 but didn't work..
<GuHHH> hey! how do i remove the gui at boot (ubuntu logo loading), because it crashes my computer (turns off monitor and cant use keyboard).
<Jucato> GuHHH: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, remove the "splash" and  "quiet" words for the kernel entries
<dettoaltrimenti_> Farmer- is your /home folder a separate partition right now?
<Farmer> nope
<Jucato> like in kernel /boot/vmlinuz-blahblahblah
<GuHHH> Jucato thanks :D i will try
<Farmer> I only got one partition
<ForgeAus> hey jucato....
<ForgeAus> guess what?
<ForgeAus> I need help again
<Jucato> ForgeAus: hahah :)
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu's working its just a package I can't seem to configure/install right
<ForgeAus> my xfonts seem to be screwed
<ericsson> Jucato: would it be advisable to use the NFTS fuse when trying to mount?
<Jucato> what is it? don't hold me in suspense :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> Farmer- if you have a dvd burner or a memory stick, you could just cut and paste- that's the only way I can think of
<Jucato> ericsson: depends if you want to write to the NTFS partition. otherwise it's not necessary
<ForgeAus> damn I don't have the errors on me brb running dpkg
<ericsson> Jucato: Ok, would need write-access since it's a disk from work, so does fuse goes for feisty as well?
<Farmer> no DVD burner :/
<ForgeAus> Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.0.4-0ubuntu5) ...
<ForgeAus> "/usr/share/fonts": error scanning
<Jucato> ericsson: not absolutely sure how stable fuse or ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts": error scanning
<ForgeAus> "/usr/local/share/fonts": error scanning
<ericsson> Jucato: me neither :)
<ForgeAus> "/home/forge/.fonts": error scanning
<ForgeAus> "/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d": error scanning
<speaker__> People!!!
<ForgeAus> basically if they get fixed it should install
<speaker__> How to install wine?
<ForgeAus> ie, this won't happen:
<ForgeAus> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<ForgeAus>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 5
<ForgeAus> speaker use adept
<Jucato> !paste | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> (under kmenu -> system -> manage packages
<ForgeAus> its not large
<Jucato> ForgeAus: 5 lines isn't?
<speaker__> Adept can't find it/
<ForgeAus> its just a few font folder references basically the same error
<ForgeAus> thing is I did a symbolic link to "copy" the folders to where X was complaining about them not being
<Jucato> still... more than 2 or 3 lines, you should use pastebin
<ForgeAus> and it seemed to have fix things for a while
<Jucato> but anyway... no idea :(
<ericsson> Jucato: ui, now something went wrong! My USB-stick is listed twice, the hdb disk is now visible but it shows as 4kb big ;)
<ForgeAus> thats prolly what cased the "error" message right?
<ForgeAus> would you rather I'd have pasted all the openoffice.org packages that DIDN'T install after it?
<ForgeAus> (because ttf-opensymbol is a dependency of them)
<Jucato> O.o
<ForgeAus> ie. I gave you the abridged vers
<Jucato> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't do anything?
<ForgeAus> it does
<ForgeAus> and thats what the errors I get from it
<ForgeAus> can't seem to get past the ttf-opensymbol package
<Jucato> sudo apt-get -f install?
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> same problem
<Jucato> :(
<ForgeAus> explains it differently tho
<ForgeAus> all the right files are there... its annoying
<marcreichelt> hiho
<marcreichelt> I'm trying to use Beryl with an NVIDIA graphics card
<ForgeAus> and?
<marcreichelt> (3D mode is enabled correctly)
<marcreichelt> the window decoration does not show up
<ForgeAus> do you have aquamarine?
<marcreichelt> yes
<ForgeAus> (emeryld is another one, but aquamarine gives you kde decorators)
<marcreichelt> neither emerald nor aquamarine work
<ForgeAus> in that case I don't know the problem
<ForgeAus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<marcreichelt> I've tried the (German) solution from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beryl.html#head-57bdfae90ae59cf7a8e3987c3aa8b674d983bd0e
<ForgeAus> its ok I can't read german, at least not to that level
<ForgeAus> about the only German sentence I could probably read is something saying my name is: <insert name here> or My hat has three corners...
<ForgeAus> thats about the extent of it...
<roland> wtf is wrong with kubuntu , i cant acces /  in konqueror ?
<stdin> marcreichelt: you need the option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in your "Device" section of xorg.conf
<stdin> marcreichelt: and make sure you are using the default depth of 24
<ForgeAus> which is in /etc/X11/
<stdin> roland: dapper?
<roland> stdin: edgy
<stdin> !hidden | roland
<mcreichelt> stdin: all done
<ForgeAus> I don't see why you can't it hsould work
<ubotu> roland: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> mcreichelt: there was a thread on it in the kubuntu-users list, so that's where I got that info from
<stdin> mcreichelt: just restart X now
<ForgeAus> I'm using edgy and I managed to get to / no problem
<roland> upgrading from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 is a good idea ? its clean and it happens safely right ? or do there remain junk files and the system would be slower when upgraded than when installed from 7.04 cd
<roland> ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: but do you see all the root folders?
<stdin> ForgeAus: it was hidden in dapper
<ForgeAus> um I probably turned hiding off or something
<ForgeAus> yeah I do see everything
<stdin> ForgeAus: no, it was edgy, not dapper :p
<ForgeAus> even root folders I just cant execute things I don't have permission for
<Jucato> ForgeAus: if you have Show hidden folders enabled, you'll see it
<Jucato> you'll see them I mean
<ForgeAus> probably do...
<ForgeAus> so why don't you say to roland to put on show hidden folders?
<manu_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/75271 what to do? :'(
<roland> i did
<roland> i see now all
<ForgeAus> feisty is nice roland
<ForgeAus> dunno much about the upgrade process
<mcreichelt> stdin: no, that doesn't work :(
<ForgeAus> I havn't as yet been through it
<roland> and i dont like fonts in konqueror
<mcreichelt> but at least Beryl does not crash
<roland> they are retarded
<mcreichelt> only the window decoration fails to load
<ForgeAus> mc thats strange, ask the beryl people they might know
<stdin> manu_: is the module snd_seq loaded?
<ForgeAus> (#ubuntu-effects and I think theres an #xgl)
<stdin> and a #beryl
<ForgeAus> ahh yes that one would make sense
<roland> is kubuntu good for learning linux for a sysadmin or its too user friendly for this ? i need to do most things by cli
<netshare> hi, how can i make my kubuntu 6.10 so that it can write my NTFS partitions? just because i would like to download when im on linux, but my store partition is ntfs
<ForgeAus> neither roland
<roland> ForgeAus ok then what should i use
<roland> for learning linux the unix way
<ForgeAus> you can use kubuntu for it
<ash211> !ntfs-3g | netshare
<ubotu> netshare: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<roland> no nifty guis
<roland> o
<roland> ok
<ForgeAus> um if you don't want guis, you could have installed the server version
<stdin> roland: just because there is a gui, doesn't mean you have to use it
<ForgeAus> or got something like gentoo ...
<roland> su returned error when i click edit as root on a file
<roland> why
<ForgeAus> you can install the server packages anyway even into desktop kubuntu probably
<ForgeAus> at least I think so
<roland> i can just compile what server packages i need from source
<roland> its the right way for me
<ForgeAus> roland su? hmmm mostly using cli use sudo
<DrNickRiviera> i've had fairly bad experiences with upgrading kubuntu, rather than reinstalling it
<DrNickRiviera> has this gotten any better with feisty?
<netshare> this ntf-3g is trustable? so it wont mess with my partitions? iwouldnt like to broke my ntfs harddisks
<ForgeAus> DrNick theres a tool to do it
<ForgeAus> so I'd hope so
<tuco> Guys is there some sort of cleaner for temp files..recycle bin and stuff? A bit like CCleaner for windows?
<stdin> DrNickRiviera: the only known upgrade issue (Edgy -> Feisty) is that you have to remove samba first, then reinstall it
<aldin> i wan to backup my "/" partition is it "smart" to excude proc & sys dirs? sudo tar cvpf backup.tar --exclude=/backup.tar --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media /
<ForgeAus> netshare, nothing is certain but it should be fairly safe
<roland> roland@summer-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<roland> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 28 21:20:14 2007
<manu_> stdin:
<manu_> manu@kubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep snd_seq
<manu_> snd_seq_device          9868  1 snd_rawmidi
<manu_> snd                    58372  15 saa7134_alsa,snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<manu_> is that right?
<ForgeAus> I'd recommend you using windows to modify your NTFS partition but ntfs-3g is pretty good these days...
<stdin> manu_: I'll show you what I have, but it looks like some aren't loaded
<manu_> stdin: would be nice to get midi working :)
<roland> roland@summer-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<roland> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 28 21:20:14 2007
<roland> what is this
<stdin> roland: try "sudo -K" (uppercase K)
<roland> sudo -K
<roland> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 28 21:20:14 2007
<plex> hi. how can i change the keyboard layout in Kubuntu?
<stdin> roland: just reboot then, that will fix it
<roland> ok
<stdin> manu_: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/104
<tyfon_> sudo -k should work aswell
<tyfon_> or should work better
<tyfon_> since it doesnt require password
<stdin> plex: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<sdf_> hi my adept don t open?
<sdf_> and add/remove manager don t open
<sdf_> what can i do?
<plex> stdin: i didn't find it in there =(
<stdin> plex: ohh, sorry, it's in Regional & Language now
<netshare> ForgeAus what do you mean, modify ntfs in windows?
<plex> oh thnx
<ForgeAus> if your going to write to NTFS its recommended to use windows to do it
<sdf_> any one help me to know what is the problem?
<stdin> sdf_: try running "kdesu adept_manager" in konsole and look for errors
<ForgeAus> but ntfs-3g is mostly safe these days I havn't heard of many people with problems with it....
<manu_> stdin: and what shall i do
<ForgeAus> actually it'd be interesting to find out about Vista and Ntfs under linux, apaprently XP can't even read Vista drives
<stdin> manu_: try loading some of those other modules, like snd-seq-oss
<ForgeAus> I wonder if Linux can???
<netshare> ForgeAus i need ntfs writing under linux, because of torrent
<sdf_> stdin:i had X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sdf_> Major opcode:  145
<stdin> sdf_: that's normal, ignore that
<Jucato> sdf_: ignore those. harmless errors
<stdin> manu_: and load snd-seq manually too
<sdf_>  Minor opcode:  3
<sdf_>   Resource id:  0x0
<sdf_> Failed to open device
<ForgeAus> netshare you lost me I thought torrents were files you downloaded to get other files through p2p...
<sdf_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sdf_>   Major opcode:  145
<sdf_>   Minor opcode:  3
<sdf_>   Resource id:  0x0
<sdf_> Failed to open device
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sdf_> this all errors that i had
<ForgeAus> sdf just comment out the stylus, cursor and other device thats for tablets
<ForgeAus> in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Filthpig> sdf_: what are you trying to run?
<sdf_> i want to open adept
<sdf_> don topen
<manu_> stdin sudo modprobe snd-seq?
<ForgeAus> I don't think the X error bad device will stop Adept from running
<stdin> manu_: yeah
<sdf_> stdin:help
<roland> kubuntu beryl effects work relatively stable ?
<roland> im using ati
<netshare> ForgeAus: yes they are but, when i download a huge file,( or a smaller, doesnt matter) than i have to download it to an ntfs partition, because my ext3 partition is only 5 GB
<stdin> sdf_: any other output ?
<sdf_> no
<sdf_> the all you saw
<ericsson> For reference:  /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows/ ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 in /etc/fstab would make my drive available (if anyone would like to know)
<ForgeAus> IC... ok well then you don't really have an option netshare, anyhow ntfs-3g is pretty safe I don't think you'll have a problem... I just won't go as far as to guarantee it thats all
<netshare> ForgeAus: the seeding may work, because linux can read ntfs
<ForgeAus> ericcson wouldn't you use user instead of defaults?
<ericsson> ForgeAus: don't know the difference to be honest with you :)
<ForgeAus> (I was just thinking about permissions user is less restricted in that way from a normal (non-root) user...)
<manu_> stdin: ok i made this modprobe an all looks like your file
<sdf_> help
<netshare> anyway, i wait untik my dl is finished ,and only after that, im going to try to install somehow ntfs-3g
<ericsson> ForgeAus: Yeah, true true...doesn't matter in my case here though, just and old non-important drive from work ;)
<sdf_> help
<ForgeAus> but I guess since its not likely to mount in a directory that isn't in /home/<user>/ its probably got permission issues anyway....
<manu_> stdin:  but only the error doesnt appear, i cant here anything and playbackmidi says no playback device found
<manu_> but cant open /dev/seq is gone
<netshare> sdf_ whats wrong with adept?
<ForgeAus> wrong with it? nothing that I'm aware of
<sdf_> don topen
<sdf_> don t open
<sdf_> also add/remove program
<netshare> 6.10 or 7.04 ?
<stdin> manu_: I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo to get it working before
<sdf_> netshare:what do you mean??
<netshare> sdf_ you got kbuntu dgy or feisty?
<sdf_> i don tknow
<netshare> edgy efty or feisty fawn?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<sdf_> how can i know?
<manu_> stdin: hm i loaded the modules and have 2 programs kmid and playmidi, and now install the other program? then i would have sound?
<stdin> sdf_: look at ubotu's message
<manu_> manu@kubuntu:~$ playmidi Karma_Chamelion.mid
<manu_> Playmidi 2.4 Copyright (C) 1994-1997 Nathan I. Laredo, AWE32 by Takashi Iwai
<manu_> This is free software with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<manu_> For details please see the file COPYING.
<manu_> playmidi: No playback device found.
<Jucato> !pastebin | manu_
<ubotu> manu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> manu_: you should do, just add the extra modules to /etc/modules too
<Jucato> manu_: please use a pastebin when you are pasting lines of output
<manu_> Jucato: ok
<stdin> manu_: the app TiMidity++ worked here
<manu_> stdin: and kmid?
<stdin> manu_: yeah
<sdf_> stdin: i had Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<manu_> stdin: and why dowsnt it work here?
<stdin> manu_: you set TiMidity++ as a midi server and kmid connects to it
<sdf_> Codename:       dapper
<tuco> Where can I find a widget bar like the one found in mac os and co?
<Jucato> tuco: widget bar? you mean the dock bar at the bottom?
<sdf_> stdin:are you help me?>
<manu_> stdin: so i need this prpogram? and the others are just a gui?
<tuco> something like that Jucato yes
<stdin> manu_: that's how I had it workinh
<Jucato> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Jucato> tuco: ^^^
<tuco> Ah thank you
<sdf_> stdin:are you here?
<stdin> sdf_: I don't know why it's not working, try reinstalling it with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install adept adept-manager"
<ForgeAus> I like kooldock better
<manu_> stdin: why is freepats needed?
<manu_> its 30mb big
<manu_> ^^
<tuco> Will play with that then. Thanks Jucato :-)
<tuco> Kooldock....oh what os that? :-)
<tuco> is that sorry
<ForgeAus> Linux
<ForgeAus> its an alternative to kxdocker
<stdin> manu_: it's not needed
<stdin> manu_: it's just some samples
<imagine> kxdocker is unmaintained yes?
<Jucato> tuco: it's also a dock app
<ForgeAus> either way they're both macOS-style programs to give you dock-bar functionality
<manu_> stdin: apt-get install timidity wants that
<tuco> which is the best then?
<Jucato> imagine: kxdocker's author is developing something for kde4
<imagine> Jucato: oh ok
<roland> anyone knows if there is such a thing as  a stable operating system (for good), and that you can relatively trust that it runs fine ?
<imagine> roland: Windows 95
<roland> everything i used was far from satisfacatory
<ForgeAus> rofl imagine
<tuco> yes Roland but it doesnt exist yet :-)
<roland> there is no good operating system for me, and i am incredibly bored
<stdin> manu_: shouldn't, it's only a reccommended package "Recommends: freepats"
<roland> i don tknow what to install
<ForgeAus> howa bout something like OpenStep?...
<ForgeAus> is Rhapsody Stable?
<imagine> roland: what is a good OS for you? you seem to be picky
<tuco> Kxdocker doesn't want to launch :-(
<ForgeAus> its got very few supporting apps for it...
<roland> imagine: first, it needs to be unix-based
<ForgeAus> BSD
<ForgeAus> PC-BSD is kinda nice
<roland> second, it needs to be tolerant to unexpected power outages and be able to mount the filesystems no matter what
<ForgeAus> in the trimmings-aspect of it at least
<roland> i hate pc-bsd :)
<ForgeAus> you need a UPS for that...
<ForgeAus> (that is power outage tolerance)
<delfina> pls help: i've been update to kubuntu 7.04 but system don't recognize 'sudo' password
<rvd> arh! I accidently closed my tray-panel where my "minimized to tray"-applications are hidden.. How do i reenable it??
<ForgeAus> the whole point of them is so you can do a graceful shutdown
<roland> i need a well designed filesystem that can whitstand raping from any source
<imagine> roland: hmmm... Unexpetected power outages? wtf ? do you buy a car that comes with unexpected gaz outages tolerance?
<tuco> Damn...Jucato Kxdocker is not launching!
<imagine> roland: Slackware maybe?
<ForgeAus> Roland you need raid for that
<ForgeAus> level 4+ preferably
<ForgeAus> (parity + mirror at least)
<Kermit> hey guys
<delfina> pls help: i've been update to kubuntu 7.04 but system don't recognize 'sudo' password
<roland> ForgeAus : for example after i cold-rebooted now kubuntu (pushed power button after the OS seemed to hang when i told it to shutdown ) , after i rebooted it failed to mount filesystems and some process died
<roland> and some /proc error
<roland> i need something oposite of this
<Kermit> my kubuntu install keeps locking at 15% after i click 'install' after setting up everything
<ForgeAus> ouch kermit
<Kermit> any1 seen an error like this?
<Kermit> yeah :/
<roland> no matter when i turn off power to my system(unclean shutdown) the filesystem can deal with this
<Kermit> i think its something with the hdd
<rvd> roland: I have a problem with shutting down as well? My screen just blacks out, and i have to shut it down holding the power-button
<Kermit> how do i format the hdd in the live environment?
<ForgeAus> linux is designed to be shut down properly
<roland> rvd: thats exactly what happened
<manu_> stdin: ok timidity FILE works :) but playmidi and kmid dont
<rvd> and it's everytime..
<Kermit> fdisk and just deleting the partitions doesnt help
<rvd> think it started after i updated from feisty beta to the released edition??
<ForgeAus> unexpected power outages don't affect a UPS .... thats the whole point of them to run on battery power in case the power goes out
<roland> ok, now, i need it to be fast and lightweight, preferably a unix that does not use gnome/kde/etc but a proprietary X server with cde or motif window managers, so i can be sure
<baskitcaise> if you are having probs shutting down have a look at the sysrq key functions
<ForgeAus> but you only get limited life out of them
<fagin> How do I install the gnu compiler? Is there a package?
<rvd> baskitcaise: ?? Don't know what that is?
<baskitcaise> these allow yoy to shutdown gracfully even if your kernel is stuck ( sometimes)
<ForgeAus> fagin isn't it installed by default?
<tyfon_> fagin: build-essensials
<ForgeAus> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<manu_> stdin: i have installed also the samples, where are they?
<Kermit> !formating hdd live cd
<rvd> baskitcaise: where do i check them?
<baskitcaise> it is a list of key strokes to umount and sync disks and such, built in the kernel
<fagin> tyfon_: Thank you
<rvd> hmm, ok
<rvd> how do i enable my system-tray?? I accidentally "killed" it?
<baskitcaise> you can find better info on google, try the linux side @ www.google.co./linux
<roland> i miss my vista desktop and experience ;-( and all the professional commercial apps :(
<ForgeAus> ouch!
<baskitcaise> whoops sorry midssed the .com there should be google.com/linux
<ForgeAus> Vista? yuck!
<tuco> Vista Hurghhh!
<ForgeAus> XP was kewl but Vista?... are you serious?
<roland> whats wrong with vista ?
<stdin> manu_: look at "dpkg -L freepats" to find out
<tuco> The name first
<ForgeAus> its... um... not as compatible as it needs to b
<baskitcaise> there is documentation in the kernel source if you have it installed
<roland> i like the name
<ForgeAus> also full of extra annoyances
<tuco> too heavy...too much for nothing.
<ForgeAus> me too namewise
<snowstorm> where can I download w32codecs from?
<ForgeAus> its also unneccessarily chunky
<LeeJunFan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<baskitcaise> for instance to sync the disks you can press Alt+sysrq+s ( sysrq=print screen )
<rvd> baskitcaise: think i'll check it out later hehe.. All i want now, is to get my tray back :(
<tuco> Actually the only thing in Vista is Directx 10 which you can get for xp :-0
<roland> yeah but it has a cool gui..
<ForgeAus> I must admit there are a few things that are good in it
<ForgeAus> like the Aero look
<ForgeAus> the Dreamscene wallpaper functionality
<ForgeAus> and a few other minor things...
<baskitcaise> sorry rvd just been out and lost track of threads :-)
<tuco> I can't get dxdocker to launch myself...so
<roland> what os'es beside ubuntu/kubuntu you guys run ?
<ForgeAus> rocketdock is the XP/Vista MacOS dock app
<snowstorm> I am looking for an alternative download place for w32codecs because downloading and installing from medibuntu does not work
<tuco> yep
<rvd> baskitcaise: hehe ok.. I don't wan't to go experimenting with the kernel at the moment.. Kindda nooby still hehe
<jussi01> !offtopic | roland
<ubotu> roland: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> me? I run 3 or 4
<roland> ForgeAus wich one s
<ForgeAus> Kbuntu, XP, (Vmware, with Haiku, AROS... PCBSD, and some more... )
<ForgeAus> mostly dualboot between XP and Kubuntu (admittedly I sepnd more time in XP tho)
<roland> should i try sco unixware?
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about sco unixware
<tuco> I have Vista...only run it to use Reason.
<ForgeAus> REason?
<ForgeAus> whats that?
<rvd> Doesn't anyone know how to enable the system tray?? Come on, am I the ONLY one in here who accidentally removed it???
<ForgeAus> (I assume you mean a specific application)
<snowstorm> is there only one repo for w32codecs, ie medibuntu?
<rvd> tuco: did u try to run it through wine??
<ForgeAus> rvd isn't it an applet?
<manu_> stdin: No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 50 - this instrument will not be heard
<jussi01> rvd: right click on the panel and add notification area
<tuco> http://www.propellerheads.se/ Forge :-)
<LjL> rvd, perhaps right click on the panel and add the applet?
<ForgeAus> you should be able to add it back on the pannel by rightclicking kicker and add applet
<ForgeAus> system tray
<Jucato> rvd: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Tray
<manu_> what dows this mean, it differs from midi to midi file
<tuco> Nah rvd why?
<Jucato> jussi01: that's for GNOME :)
<jussi01> Jucato: lol, well almost... :D
<korobase> Hi all.I have a question.
<rvd> tuco: I'm only dual-OSing for Reason as well, so i was interrested :)
<jussi01> korobase: go ahead!!
<ForgeAus> whats reason?
<tuco> check the link Forge
<korobase> How to show some infomation about a deb package which I have not installed?
<rvd> Jucato: weee, thanks :)
<tuco> I was reading somebody made it work, but it was instable and was lacking a few instruments...
<korobase> How to show any infomation about a deb package which I have not installed?
<rvd> and u other peeps as well :)
<fagin> No question, I just find t strange with a unix like system without an accompanying compiler. I guess there some idea behind that that I'm not aware of.
<rvd> tuco: ohh okay :) nice
<Jucato> rvd: no problem
<ForgeAus> oh great, I can't seem to browse
<ForgeAus> well its working, barely...
<rvd> I'm hoping yo VMWARE it one day, when i get a more kick-ass machine :)
<LjL> korobase, "apt-cache show packagename", "apt-cache policy packagename"
<Jucato> fagin: just install "build-essential" and you're ok
<sybux> hi
<ForgeAus> vmware is kewl
<tuco> I need a dock guys...ksdocker doesn't want to launch :-9
<ForgeAus> I recommend the server version
<korobase> But the package is in my local disk!
<ForgeAus> (but not right now under linux until the FUSE mounter is built...
<roland> i need a mental institute i have a operating system related sickenss :((
<jussi01> tuco: kooldock
<sybux> I need help with my external USB drive. it's listed in lsusb but it does not mount
<roland> i need to install something all the time
<fagin> Jucato: Thanks I'm in the process of doing just that thanks to you nice folks here.
<ForgeAus> (to mount virtual disks)
<sybux> which command can I use ?
<LjL> korobase: then "man dpkg"
<tuco> installed but is nowhere to be seen
<jussi01> tuco: preess alt+f2 and type kooldock it will then load
<Jucato> korobase: dpkg -I packagename.deb (that's a capital letter i
<stdin> manu_: don't know enough about midi to help with that
<tuco> alt + f2 doesn't do anything
<jussi01> tuco:  then go to k menu and select run command and type kooldock
<korobase> Jucato,Thanks a lot.
<stdin> tuco: Kmenu -> Run Command
<manu_> stdin:  ok my problem is that i can play sounds with tmidity but not with kmid or playmidi
<manu_> i started a server
<tuco> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ForgeAus> kooldock is kewl :)
<Jucato> tuco: by any chance are you using Beryl or Copmiz?
<tuco> will it start by default?
<tuco> none Jucato
<Jucato> compiz*
<Jucato> ah ok
<tuco> apparently my X1400 is not compatible with Beryl!
<jussi01> tuco: it should... mine does...
<manu_> Player :: Couldn't play !
<ForgeAus> ATI yeah its problematic
<ForgeAus> in Feisty it might be nicer
<Ace2016> hi all
<tuco> aTI is a mega pain in the heavy arse
<Ace2016> how do i increase the mouse sensitivity?
<ForgeAus> well actually ATI is great under XP at least for me
<rvd> Ace2016: System settings, keyboard mouse :)
<ForgeAus> its just the drivers and linux have issues
<ForgeAus> (legal FOSS vs proprietary ones)
<Ace2016> rvd: is that for xorg? or just while in kde? i want the mosue to be more sensitive in games
<ForgeAus> not enough companies that use linux seem to be able to see past redhat yet!
<Ace2016> mouse*
<ForgeAus> or other RPM based distros
<rvd> can't u set that in the game then?
<ForgeAus> like SUSE
<atidem> re
<rvd> Ace2016: not sure if it saves it for Xorg though??
<Ace2016> rvd: its ut2004 i made it higher but it didn't seem to work, anyway i just got the mouse, maybe the batteries need a good recharge
<rvd> Ace2016: hehe, try that for starters then ;)
* Ace2016 wonders if it'll be easier to get all the buttons working with this one than the last one
<^TangoDev^> how can i overcome it ??the GRUB is now in my system hanging after ahowing "GRUB loading stage1.5"
<Ace2016> rvd: already tried that one
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<levi_> Is there a way to browse folder in super User mode?
<netshare> does someone know, why isnt opera starting? a few days agi it was fine, but now it loads for a long time and than nothing happens, doesnt appear, i checked all desktops :(
<jussi01> levi_: yes, kdesu konqueror
<levi_> THANKS
<levi_> -caps
<rvd> Ace2016: hmm, then i don't know.. U already tried configuration it via KDE right? And it didn't help?
<levi_> Command not found
<Ace2016> netshare: try running opera from konsole
<Ace2016> rvd: are you talking about the sensitivity or the buttons of the old mouse? if its with the old mouse, i never knew kde could do that
<Ace2016> levi_: try kdesu konqueror
<levi_> nvm I spelled it wrong
<levi_> it worked
<levi_> Thanks
<jussi01> levi_: :D
<Ace2016> lol
<levi_> now i can write to my slave disk hopefully
<Ace2016> its all about coppy and paste ;)
<Ace2016> levi_: where is the salve disk mounted and what filetype is it in
<levi_> No no I can get onto it and read form it
<levi_> bu i have permission errors
<Ace2016> levi_: you can set it up so that you don't have to use kdesu konqueror to write to it
<levi_> which i just changed in properities
<Ace2016> oh ok
<levi_> I think I just did ;D
<levi_> thanks
<levi_> but lets test this theory of mine .
<levi_> To storage mediaaaa AWAY!
<levi_> Sweet alls good now
<stdin> manu_: make sure you set it up to use the right midi port, like this http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5oq1.png
<manu_> stdin: i have 2 devices there, none wokrs
<manu_> MPU-401
<manu_> and midi through
<stdin> manu_: make sure timidity is running as a server (ie with: timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100)
<manu_> stdin: jap
<manu_> running
<sdf> how can i enter to storage media  from terminal
<sdf> when i want to enter desktop we write         cd ~/Desktop
<tyfon_> cd /media
<manu_> sdf: cd /media
<manu_> sdf ls -a
<sdf> i have theme in desktop and i was try to install it from terminal and i had  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sdf> how can i solve this problem?
<sdf> manu:help please
<stdin> !xincludes | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Jucato> xorg-dev mostly
<sdf> ok
<sdf> i will try
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sdf> ubot what is the x include?
<Jucato> sdf: X includes refers to the header files and libraries that you need to compile what you are trying to compile
<jussi01> !ubotu | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> sdf: like bot said,  you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<sdf> i don t finnd xlibs but i found pxlib-dev???
<sdf> what do i do?
<Jucato> sdf: just try xorg-dev. usually that's all you need
<mula> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mula> !Logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> Hi.all. How to recreate the lib cache.
<korobase> ?
<sdf> jukato: i found xlib-dev  it must be to install xlib-static-dev and xorg-dev???
<jussi01> korobase: what do you mean?
<stdin> sdf: just install xorg-dev
<korobase> I have a .lib file copied into the /usr/lib.But my program can't find it,How can I do then?
<Maruko> hi
<zerothis> how would i go about repeatedly sending a long series of keystokes to a minimised app while conuing to use my computer to run other apps?
<Maruko> how can I install XFCE on my kubuntu  and then be able to choose which DE use when I start my session?
<korobase> jussi01.Can you help me?
<stdin> korobase: I think you just run ldconfig
<stdin> korobase: with sudo
<Maruko> hey how can I enter the Italian IRC?
<korobase> any parameter to add?
<mischko_> I have installed the source version of python setuptools and now my package management is always throwing errors.
<stdin> Maruko: the Italian Kubuntu channel?
<stdin> korobase: no
<Maruko> yes
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Maruko> sorry?
<mula> i can't find the Restricted Devices Manager
<stdin> read ubotu's message
<mula> all i found is Adept
<Maruko> ciao a tutti
<stdin> mula: it's a gnome application
<mula> stdin: yep :D now i understand.. ty
<sdf> i had   checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not                                                               found. Please check your installation!
<sdf> i install xlib-dev only
<stdin> sdf: install kde-devel
<Maruko> sorry
<sdf> stdin:what it is?
<stdin> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Maruko> I would like to install XFCE and be able to choose which DE to use  (among KDE and XFCE) when I start my session
<Maruko> how can I do that?
<stdin> Maruko: just install it, KDM will let you choose
<pag> Maruko, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stdin> Maruko: just pick one from the session meny
<stdin> *menu
<Maruko> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<stdin> Maruko: xubuntu-desktop installs xubuntu (which uses xfce)
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> then I will have also the Xubuntu software on my PC
<sdf> stdin:i don tfound it
<Maruko> can I uninstall it?
<sdf> stdin:what do you do?
<sdf> stdin:what do i do?
<stdin> Maruko: if you don't want the full xubuntu desktop, just install xfce separately
<Maruko> yeayh
<Maruko> that's what I mean
<Maruko> how can I do that?
<sdf> any one help
<stdin> sdf: it's in universe, enable the universe repo
<stdin> !repos | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Maruko> @stdin = are u talking to me?
<Maruko> I need to look for XFCE on my adept package manager?
<sdf> stdin :i can t do this
<stdin> Maruko: yeah, it's called xfce4 i think
<sdf> stdin :i don t know what are the repositories
<Maruko> ok
<Jucato> Maruko: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<stdin> sdf: look at the message from ubotu, the link tells you how to do it
<Maruko> will my Kubuntu software run on XFCE?
<stdin> Maruko: yeah
<jussi01> sdf: go to adept, select file -> manage repositaries -> select all the boxes
<Jucato> Maruko: of you can just install xfce4 like what stdin said
* Jucato is late
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> I am downloading xfce4 from Adept
<Maruko> than I will have to log out I think, right?
<Maruko> then
<stdin> to login to xfce, yes
<Maruko> ok
<alice> hiho, in what lib is qt-language-selector ?
<Maruko> I just wanted my system not to take soo much RAM memory everytime it loads
<Maruko> now is running on 448 MB of RAM memory
<sybux> !wiki mp3
<Maruko> Xfce should be ligjhter, right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Maruko: how much of that is the cache tho?
<Maruko> what u mean?
<Maruko> where can I get that info?
<stdin> Maruko: it's normal to have about 90% of ram in use, most of it is a file cache. You can use ksysguard to look
<sybux> can some help me in reading mp3 file une festy please
<stdin> sybux: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<sybux> stdin: it's already installed
<stdin> sybux: what program are you trying to play them in?
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> it's working now
<manu_> have a problem with kmid, it sends on port 20:0 but timidity  receives @ 128:0 what to do?
<Maruko> not as gooooking as  KDE but it's working now
<nflava> hey all whats up
<mula> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nflava> first day in ubantu :)
<sybux> stdin: amarok nor kaffine
<guhhh> does anyone have a x800?
<guhhh> does anyone have a x800 and run beryl?
<jussi01> !anyone | guhhh
<ubotu> guhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dennister> hey ppl, here's a new one: i can't follow my own howto!
<jussi01> dennister: lol
<mula> nflava me too ehhe
<Maruko> what is the equivalent of Adept on XFCE?
<stdin> sybux: they should both use that package then, have you restarted the applications after installing it?
<sybux> stdin: sure
<jussi01> Maruko: I think it has synaptic...
<jussi01> *think*
<guhhh> dennister: u shouldnt be alone :X
<stdin> Maruko: that's only xubuntu, not xfce
<nflava> i am trying to figure out why i cant change my desktop resolution
<nflava> well only 2 settings
<stdin> Maruko: xfce comes with nothing by default
<stdin> Maruko: just use adept
<dennister> lol...the problem is with feisty's treatment of usbfs and sane/xsane...xsane is only giving me one option for a device: the hauppauge tuner
<mula> nflava oh. .i knew how to help you... but i forgot :(
<guhhh> nflava: u didnt not choose it on xserver configuration
<jussi01> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mula> nflava i had this problem with slackware
<nflava> well i think its partly due to the fact that i have a voodoo 3 video card?
<guhhh> nflava: is ur xorg configured right?
<stdin> sybux: can you play any other mp3 fies
<stdin> sybux: or do none work?
<nflava> no i dont think i have been in xorg yet
<guhhh> nflava: resolutions and refresh rates?
<nflava> yeah i only have 2 settings
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had problems printing from any specific applications?  Maybe Java based apps?
<nflava> 640x480 and 800x600
<guhhh> nflava: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> nflava: see what the bot said
<sybux> stdin: yes, it was my mp3 which was corrupt :)
<mula> hey.. after installing the nvidia's driver through Adept, do I still have to run it using sudo....
<nflava> yeah i just clicked the link
<guhhh> nflava: it must be because u configured the xserver like this when asked
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to print from Zend Studio, but I used to be able to.  It says there are no printers
<dennister> i mean i modified fstab, like i've done with edgy and dapper, but adding a line for the usbfs results in it being mounted multiple times, so I deleted it and usbfs is obviously mounted by default in feisty without any indication of that in fstab
<stdin> sybux: thought as much
<mula> yes i do... lol... brb :D
<jussi01> dennister: have you restarted x since?
<dennister> anyone know how to get xsane to use a different device than the one it wants to use?
<dennister> jussi01: yes...after i put the usbfs line in and after i removed it again
<sybux> stdin: thx for help, now I'm able to run my party !!!!
<nflava> do i type the commands in the terminal?
<stdin> sybux: wooh! :p
<guhhh> nflava: sure.
<nflava> cool thanks
<nflava> im gunna try the re auto dectet of vid card
<jussi01> good luck nflava
<aaroncampbell> Has anyone had problems printing from any specific applications?  Maybe Java based apps?  I can't seem to print from Zend Studio, but I used to be able to.  It says there are no printers
<jussi01> aaroncampbell: what did you do to make this happen? did you install something?
<fabiofx> hi..
<dennister> anyone for some help changing xsane's device from the tuner to the scanner?
<aaroncampbell> jussi01: Not sure, I haven't needed to print from it for a month or two...Lots of updates since then
<aaroncampbell> Although, I don't think I installed anything new
<wolferine> anyone have a owrking logitech webcam?
<fabiofx> how to upgrade from edgy to feisty with kubuntu DVD ?
<jussi01> aaroncampbell: I would try reinstalling the print driver
<fabiofx> exist any "how-to"?
<jussi01> fabiofx: you cant with the live dvd. anly a fresh install
<Chrissie> Hi all, I'm using dapper but consider upgrading to feisty. pbm is that I have everyting tweaked the way I liked, playing mp3s and wmv. I've also modified the list of repositories and I've no idea what the standard is. Don't want to mess things up and have to redo it all, because I absolutely don't remember how I did it all.
<aaroncampbell> jussi01: it works fine from most other apps (Thunderbird, Firefox, Open Office, etc)
<wolferine> Chrissie, its a learning process
<fabiofx> jussi01: boot with dvd?
<jussi01> aaroncampbell: yeah, but give it a reinstall anyway - it might have killed a link somewhere...
<luckyone> hello all, quick question about sharing a database, what wrapper script do you need to start amarok with to prevent it from wiping your database when it isn't mounted?
<manu_> have a problem with kmid, it sends on port 20:0 but timidity  receives @ 128:0 what to do?
<luckyone> I am trying to follow this http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MySQL_HowTo
<Chrissie> wolf: I know. The fun is in the nights on forums and irc looking for answers. But I'm getting restless these days. Help on the default repositories, maybe, please?
<aaroncampbell> jussi01: Well, I tried it, but still a no go
<aaroncampbell> Zend Still says "No Print Service Found"
<jussi01> aaroncampbell: Im sorry, maybe someone else can help. Im out of ideas.
<trotek> after upgrading to feisty, the gnome fonts got bigger. how can i shrink them?
<jussi01> trotek: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<trotek> kubuntu
<Markeda> Is there some way, in Konversation, to hide joining and leaving nicks?
<dennister> hep ppl...having some trouble with feisty & sane/xsane here...anyone know how to change the device from the tuner to the usbscanner?
<dennister> sane can't find the scanner, but the /dev/usbscanner does exist
<jussi01> trotek: system settings - > appearance -> gtk settings,
<trotek> jussi01: ah, ok. i'll try that
<trotek> jussi01: that worked. thanks. :)
<Markeda> So, is there no way to disable the joining and leaving messages with Konversation?
<jussi01> trotek: excellent :D
<jussi01> Markeda: settings -> configure notifications...
<manu_> someone can help me with kmid and timidity?
<manu_> :(
<lennin001> someone know a program as limewire for Kubuntu???
<Tm_T> !frostfire | lennin001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !limefire | lennin001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limefire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> err?!
<Tm_T> whops
<Markeda> Jussi, I've been looking at that, but don't see any option to turn it off, just options to do different operations when it happens.
* Tm_T is blind
<Tm_T> !limewire | lennin001
<ubotu> lennin001: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<lennin001> someone know a program as limewire for Kubuntu???
<lennin001> please
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<lennin001> tanks
<Farmer> can someone convince me to go ubuntu or kubuntu? I'm using KDE with Suse 10.0 atm. I think I prefer KDE but the thing is I want the desktop effects, but I just read a review where it said desktop effects doesnt work with KDE yet, at least not out of the box and it seems to be quite alot of hassle to install beryl or compiz
<Doctor_Nick> NO
<Doctor_Nick> DECIDE FOR YOURSELF
<cables> The effects are about the same
<cables> Doctor_Nick: wtf?
<jussi01> !caps | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Doctor_Nick> !wee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doctor_Nick> !thisisfun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thisisfun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !botabuse | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cables> Farmer: the effects are the same, but Ubuntu has some more features than Kubuntu and is easier to set up. You can always install KDE as well if you want, with the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<Farmer> yes I know I should decide myself im kind of thorn appart, cause I would seriously like to have the "expos" effect I honestly dont care much for the other "bling"
<cables> Farmer: All of it works on both GNOME and KDE.
<Farmer> out of the box?
<cables> Farmer: not in Kubuntu.
<cables> Farmer: it's a simple install though.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Farmer> k, well, on the beryl homepage there seems to be tons of things you have to do
<cables> Farmer: I'd go with Ubuntu, see how you like it, and if you don't, you can always install "kubuntu-desktop" which will let you choose between them at login.
<cables> Farmer: (between KDE and GNOME)
<jlilly> Slight problem with my sound.. I just restarted and it plays in one ear of my headphones. I went to adjust the volume in kmix, and the volume went dead
<Farmer> ah cool, well can I do it the other way around? cause im burning kubuntu iso atm
<cables> Farmer: I think...
<jussi01> Farmer: of course!!
<jussi01> :D
<cables> Farmer: I'm not sure if you'll get the restricted manager and stuff if you do that
<cables> probably though
<Maruko> hi
<Farmer> good :) thanks for the help
<Farmer> ah ok
<cables> No problem :)
<jussi01> Farmer: np's
<Maruko> can I install a new icon image for XFCE?
<Maruko> I would like Edubuntu's Icons on XFCE
<Tm_T> Farmer: for "expose" thing, install Kompose
<Maruko> can I do that=
<Tm_T> Farmer: if you don't care to install Beryl or any similar
<Jucato> Maruko: you'd have to ask in #xfce or #xubuntu
<Maruko> ok
<jussi01> Maruko: youa re probably better asking in #xubuntu
<Maruko> where I can log in there
<jussi01> heh, too late
<Farmer> ah yees, might do that, cause I dont care much for the 3d stuff and that
<jussi01> Maruko: /join #xubuntu
<lucas__> hi, my usb audio isnt working
<lucas__> plesa someone
<lucas__> ops
<lucas__> please helpme
<jussi01> !audio | lucas__
<ubotu> lucas__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> lucas__: have a read of that
<lennin001> tank's so much
<lucas__> yes, its checked
<lucas__> in the mixer, theres a audio usb option, but when i play something or press test sound int the system settings nothing happens
<ubuntu__> heh i messed somethin up
<nflava> it gives me a fatal error on x
<nflava> i had to use the live cd and start in safe graphics mode
<jussi01> nflava: what did you do?
<nflava> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nflava> i clicked that link and then did the first step
<nflava> copy paste the 3 lines of stuff in terminal and then retarted x
<nflava> with ctrl alt backspace
<jussi01> did you do each separately?
<nflava> ah
<nflava> nope
<jussi01> :)
<nflava> hmm
<jussi01> nflava: that is probably your problem...
<nflava> well how can i get back there and do it again
<jussi01> where are you now?
<nflava> cause it wont let me start normally
<nflava> live cd, safe graphics mode
<jussi01> nflava: what about recovery mode??
<nflava> same error
<nflava> fatal error
<plex> hi. Xkb doesn't seem to work at all in kubuntu... i tried many different key combinations to change keyboard layout but nothing seems to work... =/ anybody knows anything about it?
<jussi01> ouch
<nflava> hehe yeah
<dennister> k...have to reboot to see if this prob is fixed
<nflava> first days can be rough
<jussi01> nflava: did you have anything important on there?
<nflava> nope
<nflava> i have it all on my win drives
<jussi01> nflava: easiest to do a reinstall then
<nflava> doh lol
<jussi01> hi rexbron
<nflava> welp
<nflava> thanks for the help
<nflava> i suppose ill have to do that then
<jussi01> nflava: come back and let us know how you go.
<rexbron> sup jussi01
<nflava> thanks will do
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<jussi01> rexbron: not much, just trying to help out :D
<lucas__> <jussi01>: hi, the sound is enabled, the usb audio is on the sound mixer but no sound comes out, im reaaly a newbie in linux, what should i do?
<jussi01> lucas__: there was nothing in those links to help you?
<lucas__> errr, ive just read the message, didnt see the links, sorry, just woke up :D
<lucas__> thks, im going there
<jussi01> lucas__: :D
<sdf> i have theme with extension kth how can i install it?
<sdf> help
<Markeda> Um, correct me if I'm wrong please, but to update Kubuntu for security updates, it's command-line thing sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade? Is that correct?
<Jucato> !changethemes | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> Markeda: yes. or you can use Adept Manger or Adept Updater
<Markeda> Mmm... Those don't come already on the disc with the iso? I haven't seen anything like either of those while looking for them...
<Markeda> I was just making sure, though. Using the apt-get stuff brought 0 upgrades, so I wanted to make sure I was doing it correctly.
<baldie> Markeda: start/KDE menu --> system --> Adept manager...
<baldie> it's probably up to date then :>
<Jucato> Markeda: Adept is the default GUI package manager for Kubuntu
<baldie> there should be an icon in your taskbar when there are updates
<Markeda> Ah, I didn't realize what that Adept was. Thank you.
<zerothis> how do i use the yes command to send keyboard input, including arrow keys to a minimized app while continuing to use other apps?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> im having a wine problem with a particular program that used to work before ever since i upgraded to feisty
<coreymon77> the problem is with mirc
<jussi01> coreymon77: why do you want to run mirc?
<coreymon77> jussi01: i run my bot with it
<sdf> my version is kubuntu 6
<coreymon77> jussi01: i have an mirc script bot that i host on a few channels
<sdf> and i don tfound system settings, appearance
<sdf> what do i do to install theme with extension kth
<sdf> ??
<jussi01> sdf: in the kmenu... then up the top -> system settings
<jussi01> click that, then click appearance...
<sdf> ok
<sdf> then
<coreymon77> jussi01: can i get help about tha tin this channel, or is there a better one?
<qsu> what is your question coreymon77
<coreymon77> qsu: its a wine problem
<jussi01> coreymon77: I was going to suggest #wine but that seems dead...
<qsu> well you have to wait overthere before you get an answer
<Jucato> (wasn't that supposed to be #winehq ?)
<jussi01> hehe Jucato yeah, no wonder #wine was dead...
<Jucato> :)
<sdf> after enter the appearance
<aleska> Does anybody here have a big portion of their music collection in ogg vorbis?  If so, what kind of portable media player are you using to listen to them?
<sdf> what do i do???
<octoberdan> Is there a short command that returns just the issuing user's username?
<octoberdan> sort of like groups does for groups
<sdf> help
<jussi01> aleska: I have, and I use a samsung yp-t6
<jussi01> sdf: there should be an import button there
<Jucato> octoberdan: id ?
<Jucato> octoberdan: "whoami" also
<aleska> jussi01: So I assume the samsung yp-t6 works well with linux?
<octoberdan> Jucato: Perfect. Thanks
<sdf> how?
<jussi01> aleska: perfectly
<aleska> In state where could I buy one?
<fagin> aleska: A quick google gave this page: http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<aleska> oops in the States
<aleska> thanks fagin - I've noted that some of them listed there, like iRiver, claim that they won't work with linux
<fagin> k
<fagin> But iriver is a mass storage unit isn't it? They should work with just about any OS
<aleska> not sure...I just know that iRiver's customer support told me specifically, won't work with Linux
<baldie> fagin: most players is mass storage units...
<baldie> aleska: they are probably referring to "no support
<baldie> "
<fagin> baldie: Yeah. That's my experience too
<eternal_p> hi all...any idea where I can find adobe reader + plugin for feisty...apt-get doesn't seem to find it...
<atidem> eternal_p: what's your browser? if it's firefox try pdf download add-on
<eternal_p> eternal_p: its not that, the default .pdf reader I don't like, for linux I find adobe reader (at least for edgy) was much cleaner
<fagin> I'm longing for rockport to fix the battery life issue. After that my iPod will be truly portable
<Icebreaker> hi
<Icebreaker> how are you?
<jovan> how to store the volume sudo alsactl store don't have any effect
<atidem> eternal_p: I think kdpf it's really nice
<Icebreaker> speaks someone german in this channel ^^?
<atidem> !de | Icebreaker
<ubotu> Icebreaker: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ericsson> how would one go about to check what kind of pam_usb version there is on the machine?
<Icebreaker> thank u
<aleska> fagin: I had an old iPod mini running rockbox...it seems I let the battery go too low, b/c now it won't boot or recharge.  Hence I'm looking to buy a new player
<zorglu_> aleska: the battery is too low for recharge ?!?!
<zorglu_> aleska: isnt the purpose of recharging to increase the battery ? naive question i dunno ipod
<aleska> I know!  Crazy.  It appears so
<aleska> its an old unit, battery life has been increasingly puttzy
<sdf> my icon scheme
<sdf> is change
<aleska> I connect my ipod to my pc via usb, nothing is happening
<sdf> how can i solve this
<sdf> the media partation is so big
<sdf> and all icons is very small
<ericsson> aleska: Is it detected if you do lsusb?
<sdf> help
<fagin> aleska: Perhaps it was because the unti was old that it couldn't handle the stress of running rockbox
<fagin> *unit
<sdf> the speech above icons
<sdf> help please?
<aleska> no not detected
<ericsson> sdf: do you mean text boxes when you hold your mouse over icons?
<ericsson> aleska: try to re-plug it and then write dmesg
<sdf> no
<sdf> icons are so large inside
<sdf> how can i make it small
<ericsson> ctrl+scroll with mousewheel?
<aleska> its as if the unit is completely dead...plugging it back in doesn't even register to the pc
<ericsson> aleska: might be dead, does it work in other machines?
<ericsson> aleska: did it find any sd* devices when you did dmesg?
<spookylukey> Has anyone had problems/success with Amarok and last.fm?
<spookylukey> ...in Feisty, I mean
<ardchoille> What is this and how can I get it on my kubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/2sjqp8
<ardchoille> Nevermind, it's called Kbfx and it's in the repos.
<nflava> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aleska> ericsson: there are some sd references...
<eams> ubotu, grub doesn't work
<nixternal> eams: what is wrong with grub?
<ericsson> aleska: they are either sata, scsi-drives or might be your ipoddy
<eams>  Lost grub after installing windows
<nixternal> ouch
<eams> yes, ouch!
<nixternal> well, with an edgy cd, alternate install not LiveCD, you can start up the installation, get to a certain point, and then reinstall grub
<eams> Mmm, wait...
<plex> hi, how can i install geforce fx 5600xt driver in kubuntu? i tried it with adept manager and then had to reinstall kubuntu =/
<ericsson> aleska: you could give mount -a a try and see if it mounts
<guhhh> plex why reinstall?
<plex> cause i couldn't load it after rebooting
<sdf> how can i run gnome
<sdf> what is the gnome
<sdf> kde
<sdf> i have windows decoratio run in gnome  gtk2
<sdf> what is this mean?
<sdf> and how install it?
<jussi01> !gnome | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<sdf> what about windows decoration that run in gnome gtk2?
<sdf> how can install it?
<jussi01> sdf: you need to install gnome for that... you cant on kde...
<Erunno> Is this even possible without running another window manager like metacity ?
<sdf> how can install gnome and how can i run it?
<aleska> ericsson: just did...and...nada
<jussi01> sdf: you know the diference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ericsson> aleska: and if you do mount | grep usb
<sdf> no
<sdf> i don t
<sdf> ki guess that kubuntu use kde
<sdf> and ubuntun  use the two
<sdf> ????
<jussi01> sdf: maybe have a look on google - there is a lot of stuff there to explain it...
<Erunno> sdf: Yes, and Ubuntu uses GNOME. I'd suggest that you download the Ubuntu live CD and give GNOME a try.
<jussi01> sdf: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde
<sdf> in your opinion what is the best gnome or kde???
<Erunno> sdf: You're in a KDE channel, guess what the answer will be ? ;-)
<ericsson> sdf: it comes down to personal preferences, if you want, then you can install both and find out for yourself..
<jussi01> sdf: you need to make that decision yourself...
<ubuntu__> is it possible running win applications under ubuntu?
<Erunno> sdf: Not very helpful, but you can try out both via the live CDs without compromising your current system.
<ericsson> !wine | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sdf> i have fedora core 6
<Kim^J> Hey! Where are the KDM sessions stored?
<sdf> but i can t install pppoe  in it
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ericsson> sdf: You can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop
<aleska> ericsson: procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<manu_> what can be the reason that timidity plays not all instruments?
<sdf> how can i install kde theme??
<jussi01> sdf: you asked this before
<sdf> ya
<sdf> please help
<sdf> i can t
<jussi01> we told you
<sdf> i don t found word of theme
<sdf> in appearance
<sdf> i foud color , font , style, windows decoration
<sdf> and icons
<guhhh> sdf gnome is the best, sorry folks :X
<sdf> guhhh:why?
<guhhh> sdf system > preferences > themes
<jussi01> sdf: they are all parts of themes
<guhhh> sdf: because its more beautiful
<guhhh> kde is ugly, lol
<jussi01> guhhh: no offense, but thats a personal choice
<sdf> you mean i must unstall kubuntu??
<Erunno> sdf: Try the live CD, it's safer this way. Go to www.ubuntu.com and download the desktop CD.
<guhhh> sdf: no, its ur choice, u asked what we preffer
<afs> ubotu, grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfe> When i go to adept manager and request download for wine, it installs but when i run a command through linux it says it cant preform that action
<Erunno> wolfe: you'll have to run it via "wine <appname>"
<ericsson> aleska: I don't know, but I found this, it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413821
<guhhh> wolfe: did u download it from non-free or what?
<wolfe> it said $ wine
<wolfe> i tryed wine and it works thanks erunno
<Erunno> wolfe: You're welcome. You can configure some wine options via 'winecfg'
<ericsson> anyone got experience in compling pam_usb source?
<ericsson> compiling ;)
<Kim^J> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> ubotu: gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> ubotu: xsessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> Stupid bot.
<ericsson> !stupidbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupidbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ericsson> ;)
<sdf> can i install ubuntu on my computer
<sdf> ??
<Erunno> Does anyone else have lookups during hibernating since feisty ?
<aleska> thx...when my ipod had some juice left, it mounted just fine...now it just seems to be a no go.
<ericsson> sdf: yes, you can :)
<Kim^J> Now tell me, where do I put the kdm session scripts?
<ericsson> aleska: probably just got tired and died then :)
<Kim^J> Anyone?
<Doctor_Nick> !eating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doctor_Nick> He gon' die
<aleska> btw - I asked this before, but maybe some are new to the chat...what portable media players are you using that a) play ogg and b) you really like.  I'm really looking for alternatives to going out and buying an ipod and then having to rockbox it.
<wolfe> is there any way to make a shortcut which runs a line of code?
<sparr> why does lsof take minutes to run sometimes and milliseconds sometimes?
<qsu> how can i see my cpu speed
<aleska> Are people even ripping in ogg anymore? has the market place forced us to stick with mp3?
<plex> how can i stop the X server and turn off all GUI staff?
<Lynoure> aleska: yes, they are.
<sparr> aleska: i do all my ripping to ogg
<qsu> same overhere
<sparr> what market place?
<jussi01> aleska: all to OGG
<Lynoure> aleska: and there are multiple nice music player devices that support ogg and even flac
<aldin> sudo vi /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, there is no ';extension=mysql.so' is it removed
<aleska> mean these? http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<Lynoure> aleska: I'll have to look at that list first
<aleska> I'm having a hard time find ones that people recommend (other than ipod)
<aleska> or I should say, come highly recommended
<Erunno> alexa: Cowon players can play mp3, ogg, flac, wma, look and sound extremely good.
<hans_> Has any one here have had problems with "avahi-daemon"
<jussi01> aleska: if you just want a small basic one, I highly reccomend the samsung!!!
<Lynoure> aleska: I have heard Trekstore Vibez recommended, at least.
<Erunno> aleska: They're not cheap though, but in my opinion it's worth the price.
<sparr> gp2x can play ogg just fine.  of course, its a game system, not a "music player"
<ericsson> Kim^J:  I keep them in /etc/session.d/scripts when it comes to start/stop scripts
<jussi01> aleska: Ive also heard good things about the trekstore stuff
<aleska> jussi01 - I couldn't find that model sold in US
<aldin>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'ubuntu' error: No address associated with hostname
<aldin> what is that
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zorglu_> aldin: try that
<aldin> zorglu_, thanks!
<XaMaD> hello
<Erunno> XaMaD: Evening !
<hans_>  Has any one here have had problems with "avahi-daemon"
<mehdouch> hello evry body
<XaMaD> thank :)
<lotusleaf> hans_: no, because I removed it :)
<pc_> yup
<mehdouch> i'hve trouble in downloading Kubuntu, there is some how wonna help me
<balint> hi there, pls help me how to install FUSE on 6.10
<hans_> lotusleaf: I did as well
<XaMaD> Today, i just tested kubuntu (i know, i'm late, bu i like debian :) ), i had a big problem, tar do segfault at each apt-get. i used the tar from an other computer, but it is a big bug ? no ?
<ubuntu__> one more question, i want to change two OS. is it possible?
<hans_> Just wondering why avahi-daemon was installed in the first place
<lotusleaf> hans_: convenience for many, I would assume
<XaMaD> In kubuntu 7.041, tar segfault ! :)
<XaMaD> 7.04*
<hans_> lol lotusleaf, it made my ssh setup time very slow
<baldie> what is avahi?
<baldie> oh
<baldie> dont answer
<baldie> i'll google :o
<hans_> At first I thought I had been hacked I had never seen it
<hans_> btw, I noticed my firewall is getting an even harder time since joining this channel
<hans_> seems to be coming from 82.96.96.3
<hans_> oh well time to get a new IP# laters all and thanx lotusleaf for responding
<lotusleaf> hans_: yw
<jianghua> j
<XaMaD> where can i post a bug report ? /bin/tar segfault on my computer
<balint> pls help how to install fuse
<asa> Can some one give me a quick refresher on changing the order of (the default) boot choice?
<asa> Is anyone here?
<Kim^J> Now tell me, where the **** do Kubuntu store their KDM session files? WHERE?!?!?!?
<asa> It appears that there are lots of folks with questions, and no folks with answers
<asa> Can some one give me a quick refresher on changing the order of (the default) boot choice?
<Kim^J> This channel has becoming a n00b channel totally.
<Kim^J> asa: /boot/grub.conf
<asa> Kim J - THX!
<baldie> Kim^J: have you looked at /home/name/.something/ ??
<Kim^J> asa: No problem.
<Kim^J> baldie: What? That should not be needed.
<Kim^J> Last Ubuntu it was /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/
<baldie> i dont know what you're asking about
<Kim^J> Or something like that.
<baldie> oh..
<baldie> ok
<Kim^J> baldie: I want to add a session/window manager to KDM.
<guillermoamaral> Hi! im in a bit of a pickle, I just convinced my GF to install linux and i thought Kubuntu might do the trick, sadly i have been having problems with VMWARE all day... cant get the bloody thing to work... have tried all the google suggested ways but no luck.. anybody know how to get vmware up and running on kubuntu ff?
<Kim^J> Every friggin search on google gives me 1000 of results. On Beryl. :(:(:(
<jhutchins> Kim^J: What WM?
<Kim^J> jhutchins: WMii, and no. I'm not going to do it the ubuntu way.
<Kim^J> And it's "Which WM".
<jhutchins> Well, if you know how not to do it I guess you don't need help.
<ubuntu__> who likes this stuff
<Kim^J> We?
<Kim^J> Which stuff?
<asa> Oh No... Whats the command to become root on Ubuntu so I can edit menu.lst
<Kim^J> sudo .s
<jhutchins> !sudo | asa
<ubotu> asa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kim^J> sudo -s
<jhutchins> !ksesu | asa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksesu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asa> sudo
<Kim^J> kdesu
<jhutchins> !kdesu | asa
<ubotu> asa: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Kim^J> But use sudo -s
<jhutchins> Kim^J: Suggest you read the pages above before giving gratuitous advice.
<Kim^J> jhutchins: Huh?
<balint> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I set my usb sound card to be my defualt soundcard?
<nbcb> help.. how do i access my canon usb camera??
<nbcb> i need to upload pics
<nbcb> in kubuntu
<nbcb> help
<HaSH> nbcb, try digikam worked for me.
<nbcb> but when i plug in, it doesn't auto detect
<guillermoamaral> anybody know how to get vmware up and running on kubuntu ff?
<HaSH> nbcb, not to sure. try this: unplug then plug in...then open digikam
<nbcb> no can't
<octoberdan> Food for thought: Swiftweasel.
<nbcb> anywhere i can find help
<nbcb> by right it shd appear in media?
<guillermoamaral> screw this im going to put Gentoo on it... thanks for all you help (T_T)
* octoberdan sighs
<diespectra> blah anyone know whats up with the swiftfox site?
<const> i got 5 year old laptop. and ubuntu+beryl are flying
<const> looks like linux is no bad
<nbcb> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> look i really need help on my camera i need to upload files
<coreymon77> easy
<baldie> nhcb try to write dmesg | tail in a console thingy
<coreymon77> stick em into an hp printer and then use the hp toolbox utility
<baldie> nbcb:
<asa> What is the default root password?
<balint> How can i unmount a drive????
<balint> umount hda1 ???
<baldie> balint: umount /dev/hda1
<baldie> if that is the drive
<balint> yes thx
<baldie> type 'mount' for a list of active mounts
<freakwency> hi all
<XaMaD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  <<< it's a security hole O_o
<ubuntu__> wats the difference beteen kubuntu and ubuntu
<Arwen> ...a fresh install is 5% smaller than an upgraded one - wtf?
<HaSH> ubuntu__, kubuntu is kde ubuntu is gnome
<baldie> ubuntu__ the difference is that ubuntu uses GNOME and kubuntu uses KDE .. search google for GNOME KDE
<HaSH> other then that that are the exact same
<balint> baldie: it sais /dev hda1 on /media/hda1
<fdoving> Arwen: my guess is old kernel images eats most of that space
<balint> than just type umount /media/hda1  or /dev/hda1 ?
<Arwen> fdoving, no, I always clear out my old kernels
<Arwen> perhaps it's old syslogs?
<baldie> balint: ok.. then type 'sudo umount /dev/hda1'
<asa> Can someone tell me what this means please? "
<asa> asa@asa-desktop:/boot/grub$ sudo edit menu.lst
<asa> Warning: unknown mime-type for "menu.lst" -- using "application/*"
<asa> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<fdoving> Arwen: yeah, backups of everything, and logs too.
<baldie> balint: you could also type umount /media/hda1 .. both should work
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu__> you guys have any online gaming within this OS
<fdoving> Arwen: there is also /var/cache/apt/archives/
<balint> baldie it worked with sudo
<sparr> whats a good video editor?
<baldie> balint: oh ye.. you always need to be root to do such stuff :>
<Arwen> fdoving, true
<lontra> hi can someone help me to set up my audio card?  it seems to be detected but i don't hear any audio out of it
<const> anybody has any comments on KDE vs XFCE?
<Arwen> err.... yes, they're two different things
<baldie> const: xfce is designed with resource efficiency in mind.. you cant exactly say that about KDE *hint*
<DeCloaK> Hi, i just downloaded kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso and burned it to a CD, how do i boot from that CD?
<baldie> xubuntu is used a lot for computers with older hardware
<baldie> DeCloaK: if it doesnt boot automatically, you need to enter your bios and set cdrom as boot device
<const> baldie: did you try XFCE?
<baldie> const: nop
<Arwen> DeCloaK, stick it in your computer and wait for it to boot...
<nbcb> disappointing. i can't read my usb camera the way windows handle
<DeCloaK> k, thanks Arwen, baldie
<balint> baldie: i mounted with ntfs-3g but cant create folder :(
<const> what about KDE vs GNOME? it is probably subjective, but what do you all think?
<nbcb> and i can't find any support
<Arwen> baldie, try "sudo mkdir <folder>" - if that works, it just means you have to tweak your mount options
<Lynoure> const: you are asking on #kubuntu, hardly a neutral growd :)
<baldie> balint: read what Arwen said
<johny_> Witam
<Lynoure> const: Try both, decide for yourself.
<johny_> sorry
<const> Lynoure: good poing :-)
<Arwen> const, KDE tries to jam as many options as it can think of into the UI. GNOME tries to hide as many options from you as possible.
<Arwen> that's about it
<baldie> const: try to search google for gnome vs kde .. there is A LOT if good articles that compares them
<baldie> const: in the end, after reading 5-10 articles, i'll bet you'll end up confused (as i did) and thinking "oh well, i gotta try both"
<balint> baldie, it works , but i only can create folder in already existing folders :) now im going to try it out with mkdir
<const> yeah, i read a lot of articles of gnome vs kde... just wanted to hear live opinion
<baldie> const: you'll get different answers from every person you ask :>
<balint> hurrraa, it works with mkdir :)
<baldie> I don't know what I like the best.. I use ubuntu on my home comp, and kubuntu on this laptop
<Arwen> balint, that means your uid, gid, umask, and fmask options are wrong
<Arwen> balint, pastebin your fstab
<balint> pastebin? you mean paste?
<smile> hi .. how can i take sequence from screen ?
<baldie> heh he means dont paste...
<baldie> aerhm
<smile> i mean screen capture (movie not image )!
<baldie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<const> live opinions reflect the artcicles - it is confusing issue :-)
<asa> What's an editor that I can use from the CLI to edit menu.lst?
<DeCloaK> can you boot from a virtual drive?
<fdoving> asa, nano
<smile> is there any help plz ? .. i want take screen capture movie!
<const> let me say it again: iam really impressed what kubuntu+beryl can do on my outdated laptop
<balint> Arwen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18143/
<asa> THX fdoving!
<balint> Arwen, now im going to mount my other harddisk, the hda1 was the testing
<Arwen> balint, you're doing something wrong - they should be "ntfs-3g" not "ntfs"
<Arwen> !ntfs-3g | balint
<ubotu> balint: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<balint> Arwen, well i mounted like nts-3g i dont know why shows else :(:(
<asa> In menu.lst, just moving the choice I want to be the default to the top of the list works, right?  It talks about "num" starting at 0, but there are no numbers.
<balint> Arwen:    mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o locale=hu_HU.utf8
<baldie> asa yes you can move it to the top.. but there is another thingy that lets you choose eg nr. 3 as default...
<Arwen> balint, hmm, here's an idea - just edit your fstab and replace every ntfs with ntfs-3g
<Arwen> then reboot
<balint> Arwen: what if it messes up something?
<balint> reboot? oh i didnt reboot after mounting :)
<balint> maybe thats the problem?
<Arwen> balint, if it messes up, boot a live cd and change it back :-)
<balint> first i wil try reboot now :)
<baldie> uhm
<balint> if doesnt work, than i edt fstab
<baldie> balint: you dont need to reboot
<balint> but Arwen just said to reboot :)
<baldie> you can do 'sudo umount /dev/hdax' for your 3 devices
<baldie> the ntfs devices
<Arwen> baldie, yeah, well, true
<baldie> and then do 'sudo mount -a'
<ericsson> balint: or sudo mount -a
<balint> -a?
<balint> what does that do,
<balint> ?
<Arwen> balint, anyway, apply those fstab changes I mentioned
<baldie> -a mounts the stuff in fstab
<baldie> "-all" meaing those in fstab
<baldie> anyways, i'm not expert here, Arwen knows a whole lot more than me.. I just wanted to let you know that you weren't forced to reboot
<Arwen> baldie, I just said to reboot because it's easier
<Arwen> mount -a works too, but then I'd have to tell him about unmounting...
<baldie> Arwen: i know :>
<Arwen> :-\
<balint> well sudo mount -a didnt do any change in fstab so i will edit it manually
<baldie> i'm just following your chat to learn something
<baldie> i
<baldie> i'm rather new at this linux
<cristian> hello i need help my screen savers opengl not work
<balint> be back soon
<cristian> after install nvidia
<baldie> balint: you need to edit fstab first and add those -3g thingies
<baldie> after you've saved fstab, then unmount and do the 'sudo mount -a' to remount the stuff according the options specified in stab
<Arwen> balint, mount -a doesn't edit fstab, it loads the changes you make to it
<Arwen> so therefore, you have to make the changes before you do mount -a :-)
<cristian> hello sory my inglish im from argentina anybody can help me with nvidia video problem?
<gianpy> ciao a tutti
<balint> Arwen i edited fstab and sudo mount -a, what should happen now? i should be able now to create folders on hda1 itself, nad not just in its folders?
<Arwen> baldie, before you do "sudo mount -a" you have to unmount the devices you changed the entries for
<Arwen> so for each ntfs partition do "sudo umount /dev/<device>"
<gianpy> c' e' nessuno che parla italiano??
<baldie> balint: read what Arwen said ;)
<balint> done :)
<hdxx> gianpy: english please
<ericsson> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<baldie> balint: you've unmount all the stuff, and then done 'sudo mount -a' ?
<balint> yes
<gianpy> ho capito ma tu sei italiano??
<Arwen> balint, then try making a folder now :-)
<balint> i still cant make it with right click
<Arwen> ...
<segfault2k> hi, someone can help me with kubuntu feisty and beryl or compiz
<segfault2k> i cant get window borders
<Pollywog> what is it with the nvidia drivers, is this going to get fixed?
<segfault2k> cube effect, wooble all of that
<segfault2k> but no window borders
<Arwen> balint, can you pastebin your fstab again? also pastebin the output of "mount -l"
<balint> i can only make folders with rigth click in already existing folders on hda1. i cant make olders directly on hda1
<balint> mount -l what does this do? :$
<Pollywog> and how do I know whether I should use a -386 or -generic kernel?
<baldie> list active mounts
<baldie> the same as just 'mount' (i think)
<const> segfault2k: i am a newbie - don't expect much from me. but i installed kubutnu+beryl few days ago.
<Pollywog> !kernel > pollywog
<Arwen> Pollywog, if your computer is newer than 10 years old, you want -generic
<segfault2k> how u do that
<const> and i'm really impressed what this software can do on my old laptop
<segfault2k> i have effects
<segfault2k> but no windows borders
<Pollywog> Arwen: ty
<Pollywog> I happen to have gotten the correct one then
<hdxx> segfault2k: same problem here:S
<balint> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18147/
<wolferine> what can I use to record beryl again?
<guhhh> does anyobody has a x800?
<wolferine> s/again//
<segfault2k> 16:16]  <hdxx> segfault2k: same problem here:S <-- !! :(
<Arwen> balint, the output of mount -l too please
<guhhh> segfault2k: .
<segfault2k> nobody know how to fix it
<segfault2k> guhhh:
<guhhh> segfault2k: beryl-manager ->
<segfault2k> and?
<Pollywog> I used the Ubuntu guide to get nvidia working but I still can't get it to work
<guhhh> segfault2k: beryl-manager -> select emerald -> reload
<const> segfault2k: you may want to look at "Theme manager", not "Beryl manager"
<wolferine> Pollywog, u get the latest drivers installed?
<Pollywog> in -17 or -20 kernel
<balint> its weard, it sais (wil pastebin in a sec) that the type of hda1 is fuse :S
<Pollywog> wolferine: I had to downgrade to the ones in Edgy
<tdn_> How do I get a second monitor to work? I need to run 1280x1024 on the other monitor. My normal monitor runs 1400x1050 (but I can accept another res. temporarily). My computer is a laptop -- IBM Thinkpad T42 with an ATI graphics card. lspci says :  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<const> guhhh: what's x800?
<guhhh> segfault2k: sorry, i mean, window decorator
<init2null> I just bought a new widescreen monitor. does anyone know why kdm would use the correct resolution and then change to 1024x768 when kde starts?
<balint> arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18148/
<wolferine> Pollywog, well, I have it working, if you go back to the latest, I can probably help get it working
<guhhh> const: ati radeon x800 (video card)
<Pollywog> wolferine: the thing is that the -20 kernel will not allow VMware to work
<guhhh> Pollywog: are u using xgl? (glx)?
<Pollywog> so I am stuck with 2.6.17
<Arwen> balint, try closing konqueror and restarting it - then see if it'll let you make a folder
<Pollywog> guhhh yes
<Doctor_Nick> how do you change the default applications for files and such?
<guhhh> Pollywog: did u download beryl from beryl source? (v0.2.0)?
<Pollywog> it was working until I upgraded to Feisty
<balint> Arwen isnt that a problem that mount -l sais type: FUSE ?
<Arwen> no, that's the right type
<Pollywog> guhhh this is not for beryl
<hdxx> Pollywog: did you install kernel modules
<heinkel_111> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18149/ <----whats with the UUID things that came in under conversion to edgy? Do i really need that?
<hdxx> for vmware
<guhhh> Pollywog: if u download it from ubuntu repo. it probably wont work
<const> guhhh: that's what i thougt. i am working on the opposide side of the universe
<Pollywog> guhhhh this is not for Beryl
<Pollywog> though I had Beryl working under Edgy
<balint> Arwen ok, than i reboot, thats the 100% solution :9
<Arwen> yes, lol
<Pollywog> I installed the restricted modules
<guhhh> Pollywog: edgy is edgy, feisty is feisty, beryl is beryl
<segfault2k> i select emerald
<segfault2k> reload
<segfault2k> and
<segfault2k> nothing :(
<chx> hi. I would like to install feisty from an USB stick and I got as far as the installer is loaded (i loopmounted the alternate iso, copied all file, syslinux'd install-mbr'd) but I just can't get the usb stick mounted in busybox, i get 'invalid argument' for mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt despite dmesg recogns the stick
<segfault2k> segfault@dna:~$ emerald
<segfault2k> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<guhhh> segfault2k: u got no borders or ur theme doesnt change?
<segfault2k> no borders
<Pollywog> okay my system is Feisty but my kernel is the one from Edgy, 2.6.17
<heinkel_111> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18149/ <----whats with the UUID things that came in under conversion to edgy? Do i really need that?
<guhhh> segfault2k: try reload window manager
<segfault2k> i do that :(
<segfault2k> its the same problem that i have with compiz
<segfault2k> btw sorry my english
<guhhh> segfault2k: listen carefully
<chx> segfault2k: what card you have?
<const> Btw, here is recent DAMMIT vs NVIDIA bit: http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=703&Itemid=34
<jack__> hi, i have the problem that i cannot install opera cos it would break my system says synaptic or adept:
<segfault2k> an old nvidia geforce2 mx400
<segfault2k> but i have
<segfault2k> all efects
<jack__> see it here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18150/
<guhhh> segfault2k: u have two differents options, window manager and window decorator
<segfault2k> guhhh:  teah
<segfault2k> yeah
<guhhh> segfault2k: go to window decorator and select emerald, then refresh window decorator, after that, choose window manager beryl and window manager refresh
<Pollywog> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is what I installed to get nvidia drivers
<Pollywog> is that wrong?
<guhhh> Pollywog: the proprietary?
<Pollywog> yes proprietary
<segfault2k> guhhh:  not working :(
<guhhh> Pollywog: u should install it too, i guess, but you need: nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-src
<Pollywog> I have those
<guhhh> then change xorg.conf to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<balint> Arwen: IT WORKS!!!! :D Im so Happy!! thx for you and baldie :) and thx again :)
<Arwen> balint, :-)
<guhhh> and modprobe -i nvidia
<balint> now i just have to make the other 2 harddisks :D
<baldie> heh np... credits goes to Arwen :>
<PraysToPan> hi all, is there a boot option to disable pata support in favor of the old ide driver?  having problems with a cd-rom in a dell poweredge 2500
<Pollywog> guhh I did that but it says the module can't be loaded
<segfault2k> kk
<guhhh> then its not installed correctly
<segfault2k> resseting X server
<Arwen> PraysToPan, IDE = PATA...
<Pollywog> guhhh the module is there
<guhhh> Pollywog: try to install mannualy
<Pollywog> manually?
<PraysToPan> Pollywog: thx
<guhhh> ops, yes
<guhhh> manually
<hdxx> what command is to unistall file "vmware-unistall.pl"
<Pollywog> what do you mean manually?
<Ertain> Has anyone tried using Hibernation?  I've tried using it, but I don't think it works.  When I use it, my computer turns off after about a minute.  I have it configured to use my swapspace, and I have uswsusp installed.
<wolferine> Pollywog, i am sure you can get VMware working at some point
<guhhh> Pata = parallel ata, sata = serial ata
<Pollywog> wolferine: I got it working in kernel 2.6.17
<Pollywog> but vmware does not like the -20 kernel's sources
<wolferine> both beryl and vm?
<guhhh> Pollywog: i dont know exactly about nvidia, but there must be a shell script somewhere :)
<tdn_> How do I watch video on a second monitor?
<wolferine> tdn_, move it to the monitor
<wolferine> tdn_, then watch :)
<Pollywog> guhhh I do not know what got broken when I upgraded to feisty
<guhhh> lol
<tdn_> wolferine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2554655
<Pollywog> it worked until then
<baldie> i have a rather simple question.. is it possible to show two chat-channels next to each other in Konversation? So I can see two channels at the same time?
<wolferine> tdn_, no thanks
<const> Ertain: another problem with Hibernation i noticed is wirelss it not coming up.
<guhhh> Pollywog: download the driver from nvidia
<heinkel_111> where can i find checksums for kubuntu 7.04 dvd amd 43
<heinkel_111> lol
<heinkel_111> where can i find checksums for kubuntu 7.04 dvd amd 64 !
<Pollywog> guhhh: k I guess I have nothing to lose
<Pollywog> or I could try m-a
<tdn_> wolferine, I describe my problem in detail on that url. I don't think you understand my question.
<guhhh> Pollywog: downloaded nvidia-glx-new ?
<const> yeah, i wanna see an answer to baldie's question
<Arwen> say, are the reverse-engineered nvidia drivers usable for anything?
<balint> Arwen, great, i did it for the other two disks.
<Arwen> :-)
<Pollywog> guhhh isn't that for the Feisty kernel?  That is what broke things, glx-new
<const> Arwen: what is the problem with nvidia drivers?
<ThePianoGu1> should fglrx 3d accellerated work fine on feisty?
<balint> Arwen, now i hope torrent will be working properly. :)
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: not that much, what for?
<Arwen> that's another problem - but I go sleepy now :-)
<guhhh> Pollywog: why dont u download the last kernel?
<wolferine> anyone have a working logitech webcam?
<ThePianoGu1> I get [fglrx:firegl_init_module]  *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed when doing modprobe fglrx
<Pollywog> guhh I explained that the latest kernel will not run vmware
<Pollywog> not vmware 5.x
<balint> Arwen, i slept 8 hours in two days :-)
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: ur driver is supported by fglrx?
<Arwen> baldie, lol
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: ur card is supported by fglrx?
<ThePianoGu1> yep, Mobility radeon 9600
<Arwen> balint, *
<balint> :D
<aditya> hello
<balint> and now im nit going to sleep :) i must wach films :D
<Pollywog> and besides vmware did not work with the latest kernel either
<ThePianoGu1> I also downloaded the latest 8.36.5 from the ati site and the same problem
<Pollywog> nvidia I mean
<Pollywog> did not work with latest kernel
<ThePianoGu1> I thought it was 2.6.20 kernel related - but 8.36.5 should support it fine
<guhhh> Pollywog: lol, why did u upgraded Edge?
<heinkel_111> where can i find checksums for kubuntu 7.04 dvd amd 64 ?
<ThePianoGu1> I mean - should fglrx load normally on feisty, was it even tested before the release?!
<Pollywog> guhhh I should have left it alone on this machine
<guhhh> Pollywog: install feisty directly
<Pollywog> though on the laptop Feisty is fine, no nvidia there
<orazio> salve
<Pollywog> guhhh: no too much trouble doing a full install
<Pollywog> upgrades are supposed to be seamless
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: depends on ur driver, im running fgrlx, in fact, its the only driver i can run X
<guhhh> do you think?
<ThePianoGu1> feisty?
<Pollywog> and no guarantee that a full install will work either
<guhhh> troube is upgrade old versions :D
<orazio> salve
<lovloss> Any reason why i have to use reocvery mode every time i log in to avoid the loading screen? It seems to drop signal to my monitor
<guhhh> lovloss: yes, let me guess, u have an ati
<lovloss> guhhh: yep
<guhhh> lol
<lovloss> i hate this
<guhhh> lovloss: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jack__>  hi, i have the problem that i cannot install opera cos it would break my system says synaptic or adept:
<jack__> see it here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18150/
<wilman> xine!
<DeCloaK> Hello, I just tried to boot kubuntu from a disk and got this error "[ 202.968000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<baldie> balint: i wouldn't rely too heavily on the ntfs partitions.. it's considered unstable
<lovloss> guhhh: No good. xserver-xorg IS set to fglrx. but the loading screen still crashes the monitor
<baldie> i dont know how much, but keep it in mind.. maybe google it
<DeCloaK> any ideas wat happened?
<guhhh> lovloss: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: possibly the same bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/86260
<balint> baldie, the ntfs itself, or ntfs on linux?
<orazio> ce' qualcuno qui che parla italiano?
<guhhh> lovloss: is it really running fglrx? lsmod |grep fglrx tell me if its running
<baldie> balint: the ntfs on linux...
<guhhh> lovloss: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and erase the "splash" and "quiet" it will sove your problem
<baldie> ntfs is very secure on windows
<lovloss> guhhh: im in winz  ight now
<guhhh> lovloss: ok
<lovloss> thank you
<balint> baldie, and what do you mean under unstable?
<guhhh> lovloss: but do what i told, when u will solve ur problem
<baldie> but microsoft doesn't make a linux driver, and dont tell how to make it.. so it's rather hard to make a linux ntfs driver, but it has been done nevertheless
<guhhh> lovloss: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and erase the "splash" and "quiet" it will solve your problem
<balint> baldie, i justwant to download while im on linux
<baldie> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<balint> baldie, maybe downloading will not be corupted
<balint> baldie i mean my partitions wont broke, or get a CRC eror :)
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: do you run Xgl desktop?
<baldie> uuhm... http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ says that the driver is stable
<Arwen> baldie, it's "stable"
<Arwen> :-)
<baldie> ok
<guhhh> or better
<baldie> cool.. i withdraw my comments then :>
<guhhh> its not notoriously unstable, lol
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: no. I can shutdown X and try to modprobe fglrx in console and it doesn't load
<Arwen> note the quotes... it's stable in theory but some report issues
<baldie> i thought i read it was still unstable, but that might've been another driver
<ThePianoGu1> (shutdown X by /etc/init.d/kdm stop)
<strabes> does anyone have any suggestions for a USB sound device for my laptop?
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: well, u must find a way to make ur driver functional, i would like to help you but im leaving :(
<voicu> ok, can someone help me with installing ati drivers? i installed fglrx, linux-restricted-modules, x11-fglrx and i still don't have opengl
<athena> strabes, nope... just buy some speakers...
<athena> Altec Lansing is good
<voicu> the ati control program recognises the card fine
<voicu> i have a 9600 radeon
<guhhh> voice: apt-get install xserver-xgl
<guhhh> voicu: apt-get install xserver-xgl
<voicu> ok
<voicu> and for beryl, what do i need?
<don> I have 9550 I am watching closly
<guhhh> voicu: lsmod |grep fglrx tell me if it shows something
<ThePianoGu1> voicu: I have exactly the same problem
<Pollywog> seems the -generic kernel is a SMP kernel and I have only one cpu
<guhhh> voicu: i can give u my config, its running beryl right now
<ThePianoGu1> I'm having M10 (mobile radeon 9600)
<strabes> athena: I have the logitech z-5500 speakers. I just want better quality card for things like surround sound etc
<ThePianoGu1> the problem is in loading the fglrx module itself
<voicu> it's there
<ThePianoGu1> I get *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<guhhh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<athena> strabes, then what's USB have to do with this?
<strabes> athena: because I have a laptop - i want a USB sound card
<fyrmedic> How do I build a macro in command and save it to a usb stick?
<athena> strabes, you might as well ask for a rubber CPU... that's a ridiculously stupid idea
<voicu> guhhh, it still doesn't work
<strabes> athena: No it's not. Creative has several.
<voicu> anything else i could need?
<strabes> athena: It's just that they suck. I want a good one.
<guhhh> voicu there is my config, make a xorg.conf and test it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18155/
<voicu> ok, thanks
<athena> strabes, there's no such thing as a good USB sound device...
<guhhh> voicu: first u have to make the gnome load the xgl
<strabes> athena: ok then
<athena> just examine your laptop and swap out the internal one...
<guhhh> voicu: you need some shell scripts for that
<Pollywog> !smp > pollywog
<strabes> athena: do you have any recommendations?
<athena> for internal cards? Creative if your integrated one isn't any good
<athena> for external ones? stay as far away from em as you can
<fyrmedic> Anyone have a good link for getting OpenGL working in feisty on a ATi Xpress 200m
<voicu> guhhh, i use kde
<athena> fyrmedic, you using fglrx?
<voicu> what scripts? do i get them from apt?
<guhhh> voicu http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/EyeCandy#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<fyrmedic> athena: whatever works. that is what I have used in the past. If there is something better i'm in!
<athena> fyrmedic, fglrx is a driver...
<guhhh> Pollywog: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/EyeCandy#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29 and try use this config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18155/ (make a backup of your xorg.conf)
<fyrmedic> athena; yeah I know
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: hey
<athena> is it what you're using right now?
<athena> if not, you could try
<Pollywog> guhhh I am not presently trying to install Beryl
<balint> another tihng, wich torrent client is the best?
<Pollywog> I just want nvidia to work with 3d
<guhhh> Pollywog: okay, sorry. :D
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: hello?
<nbcb> why do my rmvb file plays so laggy in my realplayer 10?
<fyrmedic> athena; yeah but I just upgraded to feisty and every time I do a kernel upgrade it dumps fglrx to mesa and it stops working?
<guhhh> Pollywog: its simple: make it load your driver :D
<Pollywog> I did depmod and then modprobe nvidia
<athena> fyrmedic, yes, because you need to rebuild the kernel module each time :-)
<Pollywog> it complains the driver does not exist, only it does
<voicu> guhhh, won't this script work only for gnome sessions?
<Pollywog> exist
<Pollywog> I could try installing Feisty from scratch instead of upgrade but then vmware would not work
<voicu> Pollywog: i got an error about fglrx not being in xorg.conf. maybe you have to set it as the device driver. worked for me
<Pollywog> if anything I would install Edgy from iso and stop there
<don> What 3D cards is kubuntu set up for?
<guhhh> voicu: yes, but try that tutorial, its the only one that worked for me, about the shell, you have to find an specific for kde
<Pollywog> fglrx?
<heinkel_111> don: bu default kubuntu is 2D
<guhhh> Pollywog: in your case "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<heinkel_111> don: by default kubuntu is 2D
<guhhh> guess u already did that :)
<don> Thats what I figured
<fyrmedic> athena; you know of a good macro builder that will allow me to build a macro and save it on a memory stick so that I don't have to do it manually every time I upgrade the kernel
<Pollywog> guhh yes I set nvidia and had to set it as nv to get X working
<athena> fyrmedic, no
<don> Xaandros has 3dfx
<const> don, heinkel: beryl is 3D though
<heinkel_111> don: you configure your 3d card after the initial installation, and there are proprietary drivers available for nvidia and ati cards
<Pollywog> Xandros is a good distro but it's too long between updates
<guhhh> ThePianoGu1: this might help you to get beryl working http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/EyeCandy#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29 and try use this config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18155/ (make a backup of your xorg.conf)
<heinkel_111> const: you don't run beryl by default in kubuntu
<fyrmedic> athena
<don> I plan on 3D one way or other
<fyrmedic> athena; thanks for trying
<vioade> hellooooooo
<Pollywog> and I understand Xandros now requires an Internet connection to verify the license, that stinks
<athena> lol
<vioade> what you doing
<vioade> ?
<heinkel_111> don: yeah a 3d card is not a lot of hassle to configure
<don> Ya
<don> nice system though
<Pollywog> my card is a 7600 GS btw
<heinkel_111> don: is your card nvidia, ati or intel?
<Pollywog> so it is not too old
<vioade> no
<const> heinkel_111: that is true. but it is great. i think anybody want to go through troubles and install it
<don> Ati 9550 Diaamond stealth
<heinkel_111> !ati
<vioade> :)))))
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heinkel_111> !fglrx
<don> I have many to try though
<guhhh> voice: here have a script to kde http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<don> I think I am going 7.04 first
<guhhh> voicu: here have a script to kde http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<guhhh> lol, i alwasy mystype
<guhhh> mistype
<don> I think this groupe is great!
<guhhh> now im going, bye, good luck with fglrx + beryl :P
<don> I am still having trouble with wine loads dont work
<balint> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don> Thanks for 3d site
<plex> hi, how can i make firefox default browser in kubuntu?
<nbcb> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> anyone here run azureus?
<nbcb> what's needed to play rmvb
<jovans> yes i
<heinkel_111> i prefer ktorrent :)
<nbcb> why do ktorrent always get too many open files?
<heinkel_111> nbcb: no it is not always
<don> lots of browsers but I cant switch either
<heinkel_111> it works like a clock here
<nbcb> well since its random isn't it a problem too?
<wilman> what is the directory for xine settings?
<nbcb> imagine finding out ur bt stopped when u woke up
<cox377> heinkel_111: basically this is what i'm looking for, running a headless linux box just for torrents, the box will put out a web interface so torrents can be loaded via browser from another machine, shares etc etc, i've tried running the web interface in azureus and it doesnt load the page properly when loading it in a browser, however when testing on a M$ box it works fine
<cox377> any ideas?
<balint> Does anybody use ktorrent here???
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> i do
<balint> so i have a problem. i started to sed an avi. fine. just like in windows, it checked the file, and after that started to seed.
<wilman> i use ktorrent
<wilman> have it on and running now
<balint> but for some othr torrents its not working :(
<BenPA> hi all ... can any one help with a PRD printing issue in KDE
<Pollywog> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Pollywog> that is what I get
<strabes> !ask > benpa
<balint> so instead of starting to seed, it satrts to download the archive again
<strabes> !ask | BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<solemnwarning> Since 7.04 includes PulseAudio, does kubuntu allow multiple audio streams mixed in software by default now?
<ferent> hello everybody
<strabes> solemnwarning: you mean from two programs at once?
<ferent> I recent install the KDM theme manager
<wilman> nope
<solemnwarning> Yeah
<balint> so, is there something about seeding in ktorrent that i dont know? :S
<BenPA> I cannot get my Kubuntu PRD printing to work ... I put in the IP and use lp as the que but it won't work
<coreymon77> nope
<solemnwarning> Why not?
<coreymon77> its just like regular seeding
<ferent> and now when I go to that option I can't see the Administrator mode buttom
<strabes> solemnwarning: I have no problem playing sounds from firefox and amarok at the same time. no problem.
<solemnwarning> ok
<solemnwarning> strabes: What sound card?
<balint> well its not working for mee :( it starts to download the film again :(:(:(
<strabes> solemnwarning: integrated :( using alsa
<strabes> i have a laptop
<coreymon77> balint: did you delete the file
<solemnwarning> yay
<BenPA> is there a fix or something?
<coreymon77> balint: in order to seed, you need to have the file on your computer
<balint> i have th file
<balint> ktorrent just didnt recognize it :( and starts to dl again :S
<Ace2016> Hi all
<anku> What is the preferred way to configure beryl in kubuntu?
<Ace2016> i brought yet another mouse
<Ace2016> it has 9 buttons
<BenPA> is there a link or something for a fix for PRD printing?
<Ace2016> can someone help me to set it up?
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: back
<ThePianoGu1> anything new?
<coreymon77> Ace2016: plug it in
<coreymon77> Ace2016: turn on the computer
<balint> :):)::):)
<mefisto__> can anyone tell me what "install scrollbar fix" does exactly? It says it installs files to the mozilla profile. I want to remove the fix.
<Ace2016> coreymon77: some buttons don't work
<coreymon77> Ace2016: oh well
<coreymon77> Ace2016: what do you need 9 buttons for anyways
<BenPA> can someone help me setup or give a link to set up network PRD printing?
<Ace2016> coreymon77: for beryl
<Ace2016> coreymon77: for: moving, resizing, centring, closing, and minimising, and hopefully scrollwheel+something as alt+Tab
<nbcb> how to convert rmvb to avi?
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> Ace2016: i dont really know
<coreymon77> BenPA: what is you problem
<Ace2016> nbcb: ask in #mplayer
<BenPA> I cannot get my printer to print using network PRD printing ... I put in the IP of the printer and use lp and it doesnt work
<balint> I figured out whats not working in ktorrent
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, first use english,
<Ace2016> balint: you could use azureus
<BenPA> please be patient with me corey
<BenPA> I use the printer setup and it fails
<balint> when i start to seed a torrent containing a single file its ok. but when i try to start seeding a torrent wich contains a lots of .rar files, than comes the shit :(:(
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, what printer
<coreymon77> BenPA: company, model
<BenPA> hp 1610
<coreymon77> BenPA: photosmart, deskjet, officeject, psc
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: again, I can't even get fglrx loaded!
<BenPA> hp psc 1610
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: anything further is useless
<BenPA> under 6.06 I had to designate it as hp550c
<ThePianoGu1> guhhh: I'm trying a fresh feisty kubuntu install on other partition and then reinstall edgy it it won't
<balint> Does Wine require lots of ram and cpu time ???
<ThePianoGu1> ballnt: usually no
<coreymon77> BenPA: so, what is the problem
<ThePianoGu1> balint: somewhat +10%/-30% around original Windows speed
<coreymon77> BenPA: let me see if i can guess this
<athena> anyone here have experience with digikam? it's annoying me
<BenPA> ok
<coreymon77> BenPA: you printer has the ability to plug into your network through ethernet, therefore being a sperate entitity with its own ip adress
<balint> i would like to run utorrent on wine
<coreymon77> BenPA: correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> athena: mmmhmm?
<jack__>  hi, i have the problem that i cannot install opera cos it would break my system says synaptic or adept:
<lontra> sad it looks like audio isn't going to work on my lappy under linux for the time being ...
<BenPA> yes, but I use a wireless print server
<jack__> see it here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18150/
<Daisuke_Ido> balint: you're better off with ktorrent, but it's your choice :)
<athena> Daisuke_Ido, whenever I open an image it scales it... even if the image's resolution is less than my display's resolution
<athena> which means that everything looks horrendous when I view it...
<BenPA> this setup worked under 6.06 but 6.10 does not work
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i can see how that would be a problem
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look real quick
<balint> Daisuke_ldo ktorrent cant handle my seeds properly :@
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, utorrent under wine is the second best option
<coreymon77> BenPA: why do you ues a sever
<BenPA> I am wireless on my pc in another room
<coreymon77> BenPA: cant you just plug it in to your router and use it like that
<BenPA> no
<BenPA> it is located in another room of the house
<balint> Daisuke_ldo and what about azureus?
<balint> im downloading it now, i hope it works
<BenPA> maybe I can shed some more light on this ... under 6.10
<BenPA> there are several drivers
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, i knwo
<coreymon77> BenPA: wait
<BenPA> I am not sure if they are not working right
<Daisuke_Ido> athena: i learned to live with it, but looking, i can't find an actual setting to keep it from scaling up while still scaling down
<coreymon77> BenPA: how do you nromally print
<athena> Daisuke_Ido, :-(
<athena> 250x250 -> 1600x1200 is not tolerable :-\
<BenPA> I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 ... under 6.06 I had the same setup wireless printing using PRD
<athena> Daisuke_Ido, oh well, it looks like there's a bug filed on the digikam tracker so all is well
<coreymon77> BenPA: sorry, im completely lost as to your problem, can you try asking someone else
<BenPA> :(
<coreymon77> BenPA: nvm that
<BenPA> can I try again
<coreymon77> BenPA: let me try and do this
<BenPA> ok
<nbcb> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<balint> In firestarter, how can i enable azureus?
<BenPA> ok
<balint> just type in at the rules: azureus
<balint> ?
<gianpy> kubuntu.it
<coreymon77> BenPA: how do you connect your printer to a server
<dwidmann> duct tape :P
<BenPA> it plugs into my router via a wireless print server
<coreymon77> okay
<BenPA> it has it's own ip address
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> good
<coreymon77> can your printer connect to the router directly, wihtout the server, through an ethernet cable
<BenPA> no
<BenPA> I have several computer connected and they all work
<luca> good day to everyone
<balint> hmmm azureus sucks, and ktorrent is unable to handle seeding properly :S
<balint> my last chance is wine+utorent
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, so your printer has its own ip adress
<BenPA> my ip settings are not holding under kubuntu 6.10
<luca> does anyone here own a dell inspiron laptop with nvidia card?
<BenPA> yes
<nbcb> how to uninstall my realplayer?
<coreymon77> BenPA: so when you run the printer setup wizard
<|StOnE|> i want beryl how i can intall that
<coreymon77> you choose the network printer optiuon
<coreymon77> and then put in your printers ip right?
<BenPA> yes
<BenPA> hold one sec
<coreymon77> BenPA: are you using edgy feisty or dapper
<BenPA> edgy
<coreymon77> okay, that makes things more complicated
<BenPA> I upgraded from dapper
<|StOnE|> any person can help me
<|StOnE|> ?
<freakwency> how do i tell what version i am using
<mrgv> stone: go to irc.freenode.org #beryl
<BenPA> actually I went from dapper to feisty lost everything and installed edgy
<|StOnE|> i want beryl and edgy how i can install that
<mrgv> you'll find help easier there
<|StOnE|> ok
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, so
<redfive> i just got beryl workin on 7.04
<coreymon77> BenPA: so you enter in the ip adress in the box in the kde print wizard
<redfive> it was easy
<coreymon77> then what
<BenPA> yes
<coreymon77> BenPA: you go to choose the driver right?
<BenPA> I put in lp in the queue box then to to driver
<redfive> there are many guides on beryl
<zuman> hi
<levon> hello everyone how would i install smb
<zuman> i'm having a big problem with amarok
<coreymon77> BenPA: what do you mean by lp
<coreymon77> aoky
<levon> i went to the pkg manager but it has so many lol
<zuman> freezes on startup....
<coreymon77> BenPA: lets walk through the printer wizrd now
<coreymon77> BenPA: go to it
<BenPA> under PRD it ask for ip and printer queue ... I use "lp"
<BenPA> ok
<BenPA> I have it up
<BenPA> I start with add
<coreymon77> click on administrator mode
<zuman> does anyone have amarok working on feisty?????
<BenPA> Pinter/Class
<lontra> what do i need to do to install to recompile alsa and add a patch?
<BenPA> Printer/Class
<BenPA> then choose remote LPD queue
<redfive> zuman, yes
<jussi01> zuman: me
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<BenPA> ok
<coreymon77> BenPA: close the wizard
<zuman> jussi01: did amarok ever have problems when you first installed?
<BenPA> ok, closed
<coreymon77> BenPA: but keep the printer part of system settings open
<dwidmann> lontra: well, first you'll have to download the source tarball, then unpack it, run patch /path/to/theoriginalfile /path/to/thepatchfile, then run ./configure && make && sudo make install
<BenPA> hold a sec
<coreymon77> BenPA: open printers in system settings
<BenPA> I did
<dwidmann> lontra: perhaps you'd be able to do something like "fakeroot debian/rules configure" instead of "./configure && make && sudo make install" though.
<coreymon77> BenPA: click on the administrator mode button
<zuman> at least someone's amarok works....it seems to be broken from the install.
<BenPA> ok
<jussi01> zuman: no problems here
<coreymon77> BenPA: are you in administrator mode right now?
<redfive> mine works
<BenPA> yes
<redfive> what dosent work on it?
<coreymon77> okay
<jussi01> zuman: though there was someone in with a problem the other day...
<coreymon77> BenPA: now go click on add printer
<lontra> patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.  <- what's that mean?
<BenPA> ok
<dwidmann> lontra: not sure ... maybe it's a different type of patch
<BenPA> it only gives me one option
<coreymon77> BenPA: now you said that your printer has its own ip adress and is a seperate entity on the network right
<zuman> jussi01: really?  what was the problem....maybe it is similar to mine....
<BenPA> yes
<dwidmann> lontra: what's the extension on the patch file?
<lontra> dwidmann: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725
<lontra> dwidmann: i'm trying to apply that patch to get alsa to work
<BenPA> there is only one option available
<jussi01> zuman: he had probs when installing the install on demand codecs
<coreymon77> okay, for printer type click on network printer (tcp)
<BenPA> add special (psuedo) printer
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> down at the button, for print system currently used
<coreymon77> BenPA: is CUPS selected
<BenPA> wait
<balint> in a terminal, how can a write a space?
<zuman> jussi01:my amarok just keeps loading and loading and loading....until I kill it several minutes later.  It hasn't even gotten to point of asking for plugins.
<BenPA> now it is
<balint> i want to run utorrent:     wine  /media/hda1/Program Files/uTorrent/utorrent.exe
<zuman> jussi01: I even reinstalled via source package on amarok site and I still experience the same problem.
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, it wasnt before
<BenPA> ok now the wizard starts
<coreymon77> BenPA: now first lets try this
<zuman> jussi01: as well as xine and just about every library connected to xine and amarok....still no dough
<redfive> anyone here good with beryl?
<BenPA> no, there was another one in there the LPD option
<BenPA> ok, go ahead
<jussi01> zuman: hav you done sudo apt-get remove --purge amorak  ??
<zuman> i'm kinda afraid to do that...it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop with amarok!
<sonicamix> Hi all
<don>  hi
<coreymon77> BenPA: for printer type, choose netowrk printer (tcp)
<sonicamix> Some one speak Spanish? :s
<BenPA> ok
<don> it all greek to me
<zuman> jussi01:but I can give it a try anyway
<balint> help me pls, how can i run applications with wine? it cant recognize spacebar in the terminal :(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<BenPA> corey should I use http://192.168.0.33 or just 192.168.0.33
<coreymon77> BenPA: now for printer address, put in your printers ip
<coreymon77> just the ip
<BenPA> port?
<coreymon77> BenPA: nothing
<BenPA> ok
<zuman> jussi01: reinstalling amarok again right now...
<coreymon77> click next
<dwidmann> lontra, still there?
<jussi01> zuman: good luck
<coreymon77> BenPA: its on a driver selection page right
<BenPA> it says no printer found at address or port
<redfive> i love beryl
<zuman> jussi01: no go....amarok sits there taking 99% CPU
<lontra> dwidmann: i found a ubuntu wiki i'm following
<coreymon77> BenPA: you sreu thats the correct ip
<dwidmann> lontra: another option would be to use kompare to apply the patch, that should be an easy functional method, I think
<BenPA> no, it did not advance
<BenPA> yes
<jussi01> zuman: nasty
<BenPA> I went into the router
<BenPA> to get the ip
<coreymon77> BenPA: not the router, the printers ip
<coreymon77> BenPA: not the routers
<BenPA> I know but I made sure
<BenPA> the ip is static
<zuman> jussi01:feisty has been one disappointment after another so far....
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay then
<coreymon77> BenPA: i guess thats not gonna work
<redfive> anyyone know how to get the task bar to blurr with beryl? this is in kde
<BenPA> it's looking for a port number
<BenPA> ok
<coreymon77> BenPA: wait a sec
<coreymon77> BenPA: whats looking for a port number
<jussi01> zuman: thats really weird... I have absolutely no problems - its fantastic
<zuman> jussi01:  Looking at launchpad, appears to be known issue....
<BenPA> on the page I entered the ip ... the wizard is looking for a port number
<zuman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/84967
<coreymon77> BenPA: what did the error message say
<zuman> i have the same symptoms, though it never asked anything about MP3 support
<BenPA> it says no printer found at address/ port
<coreymon77> BenPA: okay, it doesnt need a port
<coreymon77> just press back
<coreymon77> and choose remote lpd queue as the type
<zuman> jussi01:how did you upgrade to feisty (livecd, alternate, or through edgy)
<BenPA> ok
<coreymon77> BenPA: that is what you printer is right
<jussi01> zuman: I fresh installed from the live cd
<zuman> jussi01: I used the alternate cd...
<zuman> fresh install
<BenPA> it's asking for host and queue
<sonicamix> somebody can help me to install drivers of my video card?
<coreymon77> BenPA: well then find those things out
<coreymon77> BenPA: i have no expreience with lpd queues
<coreymon77> BenPA: so you just need to find that info out
<coreymon77> BenPA: what info did you use when you installed it on edgy
<BenPA> I did
<coreymon77> BenPA: you entered the info and it accepted it?
<BenPA> you mean on dapper ... I entered the ip and "lp"
<BenPA> no it didnt
<coreymon77> BenPA: nvm that
<levon> i still havent figured out how to install teh smb server
<levon> *the
<BenPA> not sure what nvm is
<zuman> jussi01:xine doesn't work either...i think it may be related to the amarok freeze
<coreymon77> BenPA: did you find out the info that the wizard wanted
<levon> never mind
<BenPA> nope
<coreymon77> BenPA: nvm=nevermind
<BenPA> oh, ok
<levon> yep see
<coreymon77> okay
<jussi01> zuman: get a new disc and try again... it might be a fscked disk...
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> who knows anything about remote lpd queue printers
<BenPA> I tried all of the ip's in the range and none work ... just in case something changed
<levon> okay how would i install the smb server guys need some help cant figure out what packages and i dont plan on installing them all lol
<zuman> jussi01:alright...I'll try that...thanks for your help...
<zuman> bye
<jussi01> zuman: bye
<jussi01> zuman: np's
<coreymon77> who knows someting about remote lpd queue printers
<lontra> what package provides the following file t-ja.gmo
<BenPA> ok, corey ... I did see something about a problem with this wizard in google I will try and find it again
<coreymon77> its no big deal
<coreymon77> i just dont knwo what the wizard want
<coreymon77> s
<coreymon77> if we can find that out
<BenPA> thanks for your help .. when I get it to work I will let you know
<levon> smb anyone??
<madmike> damn I'm goin through hell to find memory for my box
<don> what kind?
<madmike> it's supposed to be regular ddr pc3200 but I gt two GB's and neither work
<mehdouch> levon why u can't lsten to musique in other pc windows whene i'm using smb
<levon> hu?
<levon> oh
<don> had strange trouble also,swaped to other box worked fine
<madmike> thid is the weird stuff.....
<levon> lol you need to get the libxine1
<don> ya
<don> mine tried to boot from ram
<mehdouch> levon: ok levon how?? plz
<levon> mehdouch you need libxine1 and make sure that the smb server is mounted correctly you might not have enough permissions
<madmike> i put in a dimm with the memory I already have and it works for a bit then crashes out of no where but I put just the new memory in and bam nothing works at all
<levon> mehdouch try this
<levon> sudo apt-get install libxine1
<don> re seat again
<madmike> I'v pulled it in and out a bunch of tiems and nothing i put both dimms in and I can't even get passed the BIOS
<levon> mehdouch you still with me??
<mehdouch> yes
<luca> good day again
<madmike> I'm thinking my box just hates this kinda ram for some odd reson
<levon> did you do that?
<don> try only one
<mehdouch> libxine-main1
<levon> nope lol
<luca> I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<levon> do this sudo apt-get install libxine1
<imagine> is the problem with the kernel and no sound going to be fixed soon??
<mehdouch> levon not libxine1 but libxine1-main1
<don> could be trade with another
<madmike> if I put only one DIMM in it gets passed the BIOS but will not bott anything passed GRUB
<levon> okay do that then
<madmike> bott= passed
<don> used memory?
<madmike> lol
<levon> after you get that see if you can listen to the music
<madmike> nope new from best buy
<don> hmmm
<levon> can you here music from you computer
<madmike> I'm thinking and Hopeing it's just crap
<levon> not from anothers
<don> nonecc?
<mehdouch> levon yes
<mehdouch> i'cant listen te the music from my own computer
<madmike> I was thinking that it does not sat say if it is ECC or not
<levon> okay goto system menu remote places
<levon> click on smb
<madmike> cause my box uses only non-ecc
<levon> samba shares
<don> could be check bios see if it can use it
<mehdouch> levon yes...
<levon> do you see the computer with the shares?
<madmike> ECC does not work on this box
<mehdouch> yes levon i see
<don> it will not work then
<levon> try to open the music and see what error it gives you
<don> take it back
<mehdouch> levon nothing happind
<levon> right click open with amaroke
<madmike> yeah I'm going to and headiing over to pc club to get some better ram
<don> I have had some work in one and not the other
<madmike> Best Buy = K-Mart of computers
<imagine> is the problem with the kernel and no sound going to be fixed soon??
<levon> if that doesnt work try asking the  channel because i wouldnt be sure after that it has something to do with your permissions on the other host
<madmike> thanks don for the bit of he;lp
<madmike> :-)
<don> need at least 256 to get up
<crimsun> imagine: I need more information than that to diagnose your problem
<don> ya
#kubuntu 2007-04-29
<imagine> crimsun: well.. toshiba A100 can't get the sound to work due to a kernel problem
<luca> I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<crimsun> imagine: yes, I know. There are several fixes for it, but the more invasive one requires a more rigorous source review
<imagine> crimsun: if you sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel it says that it's already in use..
<imagine> crimsun: none workin for me
<mehdouch> levon:
<crimsun> imagine: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio* /dev/snd/*)
<mehdouch> can i post it here
<mehdouch> ?
<mehdouch> levon:
<levon> yes
<levon> no
<levon> wait
<mehdouch> ======== DEBUG INFORMATION  =======
<mehdouch> Version:    1.3.9
<levon> lol dont post here
<mehdouch> Engine:     xine-engine
<imagine> ahahha
<mehdouch> Build date: May 21 2006
<levon> lol
<mehdouch> CC version: 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<levon> dont kick him
<mehdouch> KDElibs:    3.5.2
<mehdouch> TagLib:     1.4.0
<mehdouch> NDEBUG:     true
<mehdouch> ==== file /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp =======
<mehdouch> /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<levon> okay next time pastebin.ca
<levon> www.pastebin.ca
<levon> lol
<imagine> crimsun: done it.. any thing I should do now?
<mehdouch> lol u say yes lol
<crimsun> imagine: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<mehdouch> levon: ca ;
<levon> i just ment yes im here haha
<mehdouch> levon: canada?
<levon> its okay
<levon> california
<crimsun> imagine: you /may/ need the actual source patch; I can try to generate that tonight after I return from work.
<mehdouch> ah ok
<levon> here hold on im also korupt
<imagine> crimsun: that kill command hanged
<imagine> do I need to sudo?
<ko12upt> well go private
<crimsun> imagine: did you copy & paste exactly what I typed?
<mehdouch> ko12upt: i'm not registred
<ko12upt> lol
<ko12upt> type this /nickserv register password
<luca> anyone: I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<ko12upt> then type /nickserv identify password
<imagine> crimsun: I didn't copy paste.. this is my pc and kubuntu on my laptop
<crimsun> imagine: which command failed, the kill or the 2 modprobes?
<ko12upt> mehdouch does your amaroke work?
<tatters>  <---- does this character appear strange to you guys..I get error--> Cannot recreate missing files: Cannot create /media/New Folder/music/BEATLES/Anthology, Vol. 1/[1]  - 21 - Bsame Mucho [Mono]  (Velzquez-Skylar).mp3: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character""
<imagine> kill
<imagine> but I think it worked actually
<crimsun> imagine: it can't both hang and work
<imagine> I know that ;) hang on
<tatters>  <---- does this character appear as a Diamond shape in your browser window?
<mehdouch> ko12upt: it's ok i'm registred now
<ko12upt> yea dcc at the bottom or the top or the side
<don> can you upgrade directly from 6.6 to 7.04 on line?
<imagine> crimsun: well.. I modprobe.. it worked.. but sounds not comin out
<crimsun> imagine: right, so you need the source patch. As I said above, I'll work on that tonight when I return from work. Ping me in ~3 hours.
<imagine> crimsun: wow man your cool :) ty a bunch
<gesslar> i am having a problem with the upgrade
<gesslar> from edgy to feisty
<don> 7.04?
<gesslar> yeah
<gesslar> it's trying to upgrade bash, but it says my /etc/skel/.bashrc was modified and it's breaking the upgrade
<don> I am going to get it
<don> clean instal might be better
<wolferine> when I attempt to install apache and php together at the same time, is the loadmodules suppose to be included in the httpd.conf, so the php can work with apache?
<don> I am new to all of this
<GuerrillaSquirre> hello
<don> hi
<addyk_> Hello! GuerrillaSquirre :)
<GuerrillaSquirre> I need help
<don> me to
<GuerrillaSquirre> could ya help me 
<don> whhhat up
<GuerrillaSquirre> I installed gnome
<GuerrillaSquirre> and got these two wicked volume icons on the desktop
<addyk_> OK...
<don> changed things
<GuerrillaSquirre> which I can't remove without umounting the drives
<don> ya
<GuerrillaSquirre> :(
<addyk_> Well look in the Control Panel :)
<GuerrillaSquirre> any solutions ?
<GuerrillaSquirre> I did..
<addyk_> It must be somewhere..
<don> start over
<GuerrillaSquirre> start over ?
<addyk_> In kubuntu it's somewhere in the Second section.
<don> someone else had that trouble today
<addyk_> of the control panel
<wolferine> how can I remove my apache/php/mysql install entirely?
<phratman> I got a kickstart configuration file to automate my installation, but it fails at this part: http://phpfi.com/230496 any thoughts?
<wolferine> how can I entirely remove apache2, apache-perl, php, and mysql in ubuntu?
<wolferine> anyone know
<levi_> How would I install apache on Kubuntu 6?
<levi_> We're apparently oppisite :)
<MalMen> hello
<levi_> hi
<levi_> How would I install apache on Kubuntu 6?
<Skrot-> levi_: Tried installing the apace2 package?
<MalMen> how to can i add commands to start of kubuntu?
<levi_> From repos?
<Skrot-> wolferine: Tried removing the apache2 package?
<Skrot-> yes
<Skrot-> ;)
<levi_> Okay so sudo apt-get apache2?
<Skrot-> sudo apt-get install apache2
<levi_> Ahokay
<levi_> thanks
<MalMen> how to i add commands to start session ?
<levon> where is the person with a problem with listening to smb music
<levon> here
<levon> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3082300.msg65869#msg65869
<wolferine> Skrot-, yes, I tried to remove apache2 then install apache-perl, but I have both now
<MalMen> :\
<Skrot-> wolferine: Tought you said you wanted to remove apache2 and apache-perl?
<MalMen> no1 knows ?
<wolferine> Skrot-, i did say that
<wolferine> Skrot-, have you worked with apache, removing packages before?
<wolferine> or you just someone else looking for help
<Skrot-> wolferine: Then sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache-perl php5
<wolferine> Skrot-, that removes too many packages
<Skrot-> wolferine: It will remove packages that depend on apache2 as well
<wolferine> Skrot-, yes, which are packages I dont want to remove
<wolferine> understand?
<Skrot-> yes
<Skrot-> Can you give an example of such a package?
<wolferine> ?
<wolferine> Skrot-, do you really know what your doing?
<wolferine> as a lot of ppl, like myself, just try and help out when they can
<therisenone2> wolferine, what's going on?
<Skrot-> I'm not a certified apt engineer(tm), but I've used debian-based distros for both server and desktop for over 5 years if that counts for anything.. bottom line is, if you've got programs installed that depend on apache2 that you don't want remove, you need to keep apache2.
<adaptr> or remove apache, force-inject (fake) its install, then reinstall the dependent package
<wolferine> this is sooo confusing
<adaptr> but that would only make sense if you know you won't need the functionality apache supposedly adds to it
<Skrot-> exactly
<leo_> hi everybody
<Sergo> hello, how can i play .avi on kubuntu?
<wolferine> i just want to remove apache, not half my system
<Skrot-> wolferine: You said that apt-get remove apache2 wants to remove programs you want to keep. Can you give an example of a program it wants to remove, just to see if it really depends on apache2.
<therisenone2> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leo_> just a simlple question: what distro should i install: ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu???
<therisenone2> leo_, it's up to you. With linux you have choices
<Skrot-> leo_: Thats up to you. Have you tried KDE, Gnome or XFCE before?
<therisenone2> xubuntu is fast and light, kubuntu is larger, but prettier, and gnome is in the middle
<Skrot-> They're all basicly the same core
<Sergo> windowx xp:)
<leo_> Skrot: i'm using kubuntu right now
<Sergo> therisone2 those information is for ubuntu..
<wolferine> Skrot-, KDE for example
<therisenone2> Sergo, it'll work with any distro ending in *ubuntu
<wolferine> thats a package it wants to remove
<wolferine> and any KDE app I think I have installed, those or others
<Sergo> leo_ do you know  how to make that my kaffeine play .avi files
<Skrot-> wolferine: ah.. thats a little weird indeed. Which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Sergo> :(
<leo_> Skrot: i've tried ubuntu, but i don't like gnome
<wolferine> im not
<wolferine> im using Gnome
<therisenone2> Sergo, read the link
<therisenone2> !avi > Sergo
<wolferine> !apache > wolferine
<wolferine> ah
<hendaus> hiya
<hendaus> somebody help me!
<leo_> Skrot: and i dont know xubuntu
<Skrot-> leo_: Then kubuntu seems like the right choice
<therisenone2> !somebody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sergo> ok, thanks
<Sergo> !
<Sergo> therisenone2
<leo_> Sergo: i dont know... i'm new to all this :)
<BluesKaj>  !help :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> somebody help me! please
<therisenone2> hendaus, what's the problem?
<Skrot-> hendaus: Whats the problem?
<Sergo> leo_ i'm too
<Sergo> :)
<leo_> Skrot: ok... but i should upgrade to feisty i think
<wolferine>   adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager
<hendaus> Skrot-,  thanx i have installed firefox,and i open a site of videos songs and it says that it needs realplayer
<wolferine> thats the first line that will be removed
<therisenone2> !mplayer | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<wolferine> if I attempt to remove all the apache and php and mysql files
<wolferine> Skrot-, so thats why I am hesitating to remove apache
<wolferine> as I dont want to destroy my system entirely
<leo_> Sergo: yesterday i was able to make amarok play mp3 files...
<hendaus> therisenone2,  i click at a video song and it opens a little window then stopped
<Sergo> leo_ you can try ubuntu, is more easy than kubuntu..
<coreymon77> it is/.
<Skrot-> wolferine: understandable.. i'm not sure why it wants to remove so many programs that obviously don't depend on apache, but you might have better luch in #ubuntu
<coreymon77> since when is gnome easier than kde
<lontra> hi i am trying to figure out how to get my wireless card to work .. the wiki says it's should ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_89224MG
<Sergo> yes it is how i see
<Sergo> :)
<leo_> Sergo: yeah? you think so... i dont trust gnome...
<Sergo> i probaly install back ubuntu becouse for me it's more friandly
<coreymon77> lontra: what card?
<Sergo> :)
<wolferine> Skrot-, I cannot ask in ubuntu
<lontra> coreymon77:  Intel PRO/Intel 3945ABG (802.11a/b/g)
<lontra> coreymon77: it seems kubuntu is trying to use a broadcom driver ...
<hendaus> Skrot-, can u help thanx
<wolferine> Skrot-, so there is an issue with what is dependant on Apache, and what Apache depends on I guess
<wolferine> and all those packages DEPEND ON apache, so they are set for removal
<Skrot-> wolferine: indeed.. something seems wrong with that. I don't even have apache2 installed on this computer, so the programs can depend on it
<wolferine> Skrot-, so a reformat I guess?
<Skrot-> wolferine: Why can't you ask in #ubuntu btw?
<p3z> hi folks
<slow-motion> hallo
<Skrot-> lontra: Does "lsmod | grep iw" return anything for you?
<leo_> have u heard what Linus said about Gnome???
<Skrot-> leo_: Yes, and imo he's right
<wolferine> Skrot-, i really dont want to say
<wolferine> Skrot-, why do you ask?
<leo_> "Gnome users should migrate to KDE".... :0
<Windows2000XPVIS> hiiiii
<Skrot-> wolferine: okay, I ask because those guys usually have more insight on the *ubuntu core and might know why you cant just uninstall apache2 without removing half the system
<Windows2000XPVIS> how do i install couter stike in kubuntu??
<leo_> "Gnome team users are mentally idiots" ! :o
<p3z>  could somebody tell me where does KDE livecd session mount my hd partitions?
<adaptr>  /mnt/hdXY
<adaptr> as per dmesg
<Windows2000XPVIS> how do i install couter stike in kubuntu??
<ubuntu__> I'm running Kubuntu from a CD, and I need to access my harddrive (where I store my windows folders).  How do I do that?
<Skrot-> Windows2000XPVIS: You need to use Wine or Cedega for that
<p3z> adaptr: nope, nothing there
<adaptr> ubuntu__ click on th elittle icons on the desktop ?
<ghostcom> i don't have any except install
<Windows2000XPVIS> ubuntu_, do you need read or write access
<lontra> Skrot-: nope
<adaptr> p3z oh, well - then they're probably not mounted, unless it's in /media
<adaptr> you did look around, yes
<ghostcom> well i try accessing the root folder but it says I don't have priveleges, but there shouldn't be a default password right?
<carutsu> hello, is it 'risky' for me to get an AMD64 bits procesor?
<Skrot-> lontra: doh! "lspci | grep -i net" says you've got a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG as well?
<wolferine> so Skrot- you are unsure of how to remove apache safely?
<Skrot-> wolferine: Very much so right now, as it seems your entire system depends on that package..
<carutsu> i mean that anything under 32bits are avalible under AMD64?
<p3z> adaptr: yes i looked, but haven't found so i came to ask
<ghostcom> on the kubuntu faq it says there's not default password, but there is on my iso?
<adaptr> try /mnt and /media
<Sergo> :((
<p3z> adaptr: empty
<Sergo> anyone know any other movie player for kde
<lontra> Skrot-: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01
<Skrot-> ah
<Skrot-> Then you don't have the same wireless card as the one on that page
<lontra> where can i find .inf and .sys files?
<Skrot-> Sergo: Other than?
<adaptr> p3z what is on your partitions ?
<Sergo> i can't play DIV3 codec
<adaptr> lontra hi there, kook! :)
<Sergo> Skrot to play DIV3 codec
<Skrot-> Sergo: Which player does it not work with?
<wolferine> Skrot-, so there is nothing I can do, just reisntall the OS?
<lontra> adaptr: hi
<Sergo> Xine, Mplayer, kaffeine
<Skrot-> wolferine: Hang around to see if there's someone who's encountered the same problem, and/or try to get in to #ubuntu again
<adaptr> lontra oh sorry, I thoughtr you were asking about actual windoze files.. but you probably want wine to work ;-)
<lontra> is it impossible to get .sys and .inf without windows?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skrot-> Sergo: What tried running "mplayer yourfile.avi" from conosle?
<adaptr> lontra that depends what they're for
<p3z> adaptr: all my files, winxp ntfs
<Windows2000XPVIS> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lontra> adaptr: for a wireless card
<Windows2000XPVIS> !macosx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sergo> Skrot- don't know
<wolferine> Skrot-, thats not gonna happen
<Windows2000XPVIS> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> most of the "good" helpers arent around as much
<Skrot-> Windows2000XPVIS: Stop it already
<Windows2000XPVIS> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Windows2000XPVIS> !Sktrot-
<adaptr> lontra well, they should be on the driver disk./in the driver package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sktrot- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Windows2000XPVIS> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Windows2000XPVIS> !ops | ubotu
<lontra> adaptr: it works under simply mepis out of the box
<ubotu> ubotu: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<carutsu> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<adaptr> lontra good for them
<Windows2000XPVIS> !x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Windows2000XPVIS> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@63-224-188-119.desm.qwest.net]  by apokryphos
* Windows2000XPVIS was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<lontra> adaptr: well i just mean that it's based on kubuntu ...
<p3z> i do not like vista i will move to kubuntu because of vista
<adaptr> it's what ?
<ghostcom> anyone know how i can get my windowsxp files off of my computer if i'm running from the kubuntu disc?
<wolferine> can someone help me to remove both apache2 and apahce-perl from my system, without removing eveything?
<Skrot-> lontra: You might try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<wolferine> anyone?
<stoft> ghostcom: what is it exactly that you want to accomplish?
<p3z> does the livecd automount hd partitions?
<p3z> looks like not alone with the problem (o:
<coreymon77> guys
<lontra> why am i getting permission denied when i'm trying to blacklist something as root?
<Sergo> rofl
<Sergo> don't know what esle to do
<Sergo> the decision is to install another distro
<Sergo> =] 
<crimsun> lontra: what syntax are you using?
<Skrot-> Sergo: You're still having problems playing a divx/xvid file?
<stoft> wolferine: what do you mean by "everything"?
<coreymon77> when doing the pre feisty kde edgy upgrade
<Sergo> Skrot- yes..
<coreymon77> why are all the packages being held back
<wolferine> stoft, all the dependant packes
<Skrot-> Sergo: Could you try "mplayer yourfile.avi" in a console please?
<Sergo> ok
<lontra> crimsun: i just manually edited it and it worked fine ...i was using echo
<ghostcom> Stoft: I'm trying to copy my files from my windows harddrive to a USB thumdrive so i can just install either Kubuntu or Sabayon Linux over windows
<txwikinger> wolferine: "apt-cache rdepends apache2" shows you all the packages that depends on apache2
<wolferine> txwikinger, I can seee what depends on it already
<crimsun> lontra: you weren't using sudo echo, were you?
<Sergo> Skrot: it's work
<stoft> wolferine: in wait for someone more experienced, take a look at the possibilities of using for example dpkg to remove packages by hand. maybe apt-get remove has some options as well that you could invoke
<Sergo> :)
<Skrot-> Sergo: Okay, so which graphical program are you using to play back your files?
<wolferine> txwikinger, my question is, how do I remove apache, without removing the dependant packages, as I will be reinstalling it
<leo_> is superkaramba available in kubuntu by default?
<wolferine> stoft, well thanks anyways
<stoft> ghostcom: so basically you just want to remove everything that has anything to do with windows?
<lontra> crimsun: yeah
<Skrot-> leo_: It's not installed by default, but it's avaliable
<Sergo> Skrot- Mplayer Movie Player
<txwikinger> wolferine: that might not be so easy possible... removing apache might remove the conf directory of it
<crimsun> lontra: right, that's syntactically invalid. You would have to use sudo with tee.
<Sergo> Kaffeine (this programs i had installed)
<leo_> Skrot: i mean, i dont need to download it from internet
<wolferine> txwikinger, I want to remove the conf dir for sure
<lontra> crimsun: ok ...
<p3z> hm
<wolferine> txwikinger, not sure if you understand my question exactly
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> why are packages being held back
<p3z> is there a way to save the setting changes i made with the livecd running?
<ghostcom> p3z I haven't been able to find a way yet...seeing as how it resets to default...unless there's something in User Management
<txwikinger> all the other packages have information in that dir
<txwikinger> but I just see dpkg --remove does not remove the conf
<stoft> wolferine: txwikinger: there is a purge option that you can pass to dpkg. not sure if dpkg removes depending packages as well though.
<stoft> wolferine: txwikinger: the purge option should remove the conf as well
<txwikinger> I don't know ... dpkg --force-depends --remove  may work
<wolferine> stoft, so what are you saying exactly?
<wolferine> as before, you were unsure of what i needed to try
<txwikinger> or --purge if you want to remove the apache conf dir as well
<p3z> ghostcom: and are u able to access your hd partitions?
<ghostcom> p3z: no :-\ I'm trying to figure out where they are
<stoft> wolferine: try dpkg --purge --no-act apache2 and see if it wants to uninstall other packages as well
<p3z> ghostcom: what about sharing the search
<txwikinger> wolferine: why do you want to remove apache2 and install it again?
<wolferine> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache2 which isn't installed.
<wolferine> txwikinger, dont worry about it
<ghostcom> p3z: I'm reading on a forum that if you want to access NTFS partitions you need to have a program like ntfs-3g
<wolferine> stoft, so that doesnt help really
<p3z> ghostcom: i read somewhere that livecd automounts
<wolferine> do I need to reinstall the entire system to remove it, so I can start over?
<p3z> ghostcom: i only need to read ntfs
<wolferine> or is there no way I can keep the dependances?
<txwikinger> wolferine: maybe there is a better way to do what you want to do
<ghostcom> p3z: mine didn't automount then for some reason...I'm stumped
<hendaus> somebody help me! please
<lontra> i got my wireless working now :)
<wolferine> txwikinger, doesnt seem like it
<stoft> wolferine: can you quickly explain what it is you want to do, I think I missed something somewhere...
<ghostcom> p3z: I'm reading an article now http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<txwikinger> wolferine: dpkg --no-act --force-depends --remove apache2
<wolferine> stoft, I have apache2 and apache-perl on my system
<txwikinger> that is the dry-run that shows you what it does
<wolferine> so I want to remove them both, with php and mysql as well
<stoft> but?
<wolferine> but when I attempt to do it, i get prompted to remove all the dependant packages as well
<wolferine> which I want to keep
<p3z> ghostcom: it seems to me mine neither
<wolferine> as I will reinstall apache-perl when its done
<stoft> ok.
<p3z> ghostcom: i am using 7.04
<wolferine> but it looks like dpkg doesnt think I have apache2, which is confusing
<ghostcom> p3z: as am I
<p3z> ghostcom: and i definitely remember 6.10 ubuntu livecd mounting my partitions
<stoft> wolferine, try "dpkg -l|grep apache"
<hendaus> can anyhelp please!
<wolferine> ok, and?
<stoft> hendaus, don't ask for help, ask your question
<p3z> ghostcom: but i thougth what the hell i can wait for 2-3 weeks for the new version to come out...
<stoft> wolferine: is it prefixed with "ii"?
<wolferine> yes
<stoft> hmm
<wolferine> i removed it with synaptic
<wolferine> then I added apache-perl
<wolferine> but then I realized apache2 wasnt actually removed
<ghostcom> p3z: I would love to access my partition without having to boot into windows, but right now i don't think there's any other way
<wolferine> and my php is setup with apache2 now
<ghostcom> p3z: Kubuntu can see my DVD drive, but windows can't :-\
<wolferine> which it should be with apache-perl
<stoft> ok, so the real problem is that php is set up with apach2 and not apache-perl?
<p3z> ghostcom: did u read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hendaus> stoft,  i open a site of videos and when i click on one of these videos it open a little window from firefox and it shows mplayer plugins
<wolferine> stoft, thats one
<vinicius> hi, folks.Does anyone here use kxmame in amd64 ?
<wolferine> and i still have all the apache2 files on my system
<wolferine> which I bypassed by removing apache2 as a service
<stoft> wolferine: have you tried doing "apt-get remove --purge apache2"?
<hendaus> stoft,  where should i got the plugin installed?
<wolferine> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<wolferine> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<wolferine>   libmtp5 fftw3 latex-xft-fonts koffice-data libtunepimp5 libifp4
<wolferine>   libgconfmm-2.6-1c2 koffice-libs libnjb5 libofa0
<wolferine> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<lauredaddy> hello every body
<thetarepublic> When I boot up, the KDM doesn't start. How do I fix restart X-Server and/or load the GDM?
<thetarepublic> This is mighty important ;A;
<lauredaddy> can i have help please?
<ghostcom> p3z: I was working on reading a tut like this on a different site...but it didn't work
<stoft> wolferine: can you paste your output from "dpkg -l|grep apache" into a pastebin please? I want to take a peek at what packages you have installed...
<wolferine> sure
<wolferine> sec
<hendaus> stoft, did u got my message?
<stoft> hendaus: yes, unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question. sorry
<thetarepublic> If anyone could just give me a sudo command or something >.>; I'm running the command line irssi right now.
<blizzzek> where does kontact (and the apps integrated) store their config files except ~/.kde/share/apps/?
<wolferine> http://pastebin.ca/463459
<hendaus> stoft,  i have firefox installed, and i try to open a video song from a site and it says that it needs mplayer plugin
<p3z> ppl please help us to access ntfs partitions from under livecd
<ghostcom> yeah!  we're desperate
<stoft> wolferine: ok, much better, apache2 is not installed but some of its dependencies still are.
<p3z> i found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sonoftheclayr> thetarepublic: have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<wolferine> stoft, the file structure is still ther
<p3z> but i am unable to apt-get install for i am no root
<wolferine> and I had to /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<thetarepublic> sonoftheclayr: No I have not
<wolferine> so it was still/is still there
<thetarepublic> I'll try that though
<stoft> wolferine: the config files yes, probably because you didn't have the purge flag.
<wolferine> i didnt, I removed it in synaptic
<stoft> I'm not sure if you can purge without reinstalling apache2. give me a minute to check. meanwhile I would remove/purge libapache2-php, and install libapache-php, which should work with your apache-perl
<yaccin> yay :) http://bennid.de/screenshots/
<nuu> p3z: you're not root as in you don't have a root password on that box ?
<wolferine> stoft what commands?
<nuu> if you do, use "sudo apt-get" instead of "apt-get" which will execute it as root
<nuu> if you don't, ask your system admin to install it for you
<p3z> nuu: tx that helped
<nuu> np
<p3z> nuu: if u r in budepest, hungary u r my guest for a beer
<p3z> (o:
<nuu> hehe thanks but i'm a little far from there
<nuu>  :P
<ghostcom> p3z: did you figure it out?
<Markeda> Thinking of root, on Kubuntu 6.06, are you automatically set as NOT root on first install, or do you have to make a separate user account for that? (sorry for potentially dumb question, very new to linux...)
<p3z> nuu: then it's high time to see this countre:P
<stoft> wolferine: just a min
<p3z> ghostcom: package not found )o:
<sonoftheclayr> Markeda: in kubuntu you use the sudo command to run stuff as root, there is no root
<ghostcom> Markeda: if you run from a livecd you technically aren't root but you can use commands to act as root
<ghostcom> and sonoftheclayr beat me to it :p
<sonoftheclayr> :p
<ghostcom> p3z: i'm getting invalid operations
<Markeda> All right. Thanks :)
<nuu> Markeda: try "sudo su -"
<nuu> and you'll be root
<nuu> you can logon as root from a terminal, too
<nuu> as in Ctrl+Alt+F1 (F2, F3..)
<nuu> just not as a kde user
<nuu> root is there
<nuu> it's the account with UID 0
<stoft> wolferine: I would do "apt-get install apache2" and then "apt-get remove --purge apache2". it's the long way around but also easiest.
<stoft> wolferine: then I would redo "dpkg -l|grep apache2" to see if there are still other apache2 libs/apps installed and "apt-get remove --purge" them as well.
<nuu> you can use dpkg to purge it
<nuu> dpkg -P iirc
<nuu> or --purge
<stoft> nuu: thnx
<stoft> didn't know that
<nuu> np
<nuu> dpkg is a helluva useful tool
<stoft> wolferine: I hope you saw what nuu said. quicker that way
<wolferine> so after the --purge add each package?
<nuu> options you may be interested into are -L and -S
<nuu> -L will list all the files a package installs
<wolferine> one person please
<nuu> and -S will search which package installs the file/dir you pass it on cmdline
<wolferine> i have prefork, utils, common, and mod-php5
<wolferine> so do I need to purge each?
<stoft> wolferine: yes, I would purge those
<wolferine> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<wolferine> should I run that as well?
<nuu> autoremove will get you rid of every dependency package whose main package has been uninstalled in a previous apt-get run
<Markeda> So. After using ctrl+alt+F1, how does one get back OUT of that without having to reboot ._.
<nuu> ctrl+alt+f7
<wolferine> stoft?
<stoft> wolferine: I would yeah
<Markeda> Danke.
<nuu> f7 is the graphical interface
<nuu> whilst f1-f6 are terminals
<ubuntu> woops :p
<ghostcom> shouldn'thave hit that
<ghostcom> p3z: any luck yet?
<stoft> wolferine: from your paste before the packages that apt-get lists as autoremove are packages that don't concern apache, but I would remove them non the less.
<wolferine> wow
<wolferine> i think i might have got it
<balint> why doesnt have sound youtube on linux? :(
<wolferine> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<p3z> ghostcom: yep it looks like i'm on the way
<wolferine> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache-perl: command not found
<JohnFlux> balint: i use the script  youtube-dl  (in synaptic)
<stoft> wolferine: then I would look into installing libapache-mod-suphp (there doesn't seem to be a libapache-mod-php).
<JohnFlux> balint: downloads the youtube file.  then you can watch it full screen etc
<stoft> wolferine: how about "sudo /etc/init.d/apache-perl start"?
<wolferine> stoft, how can I read .php files in a browser after I do an apache/php (new) install  ?
<ghostcom> p3z: any advice?
<p3z> szeva blint
<nuu> there is one stoft
<nuu> it's called either libapache-mod-php4
<nuu> or libapache-mod-php5
<JohnFlux> stoft: that won't work
<wolferine> stoft, yeah, no apache-perl either
<nuu> depending on the php version you want apache to support
<stoft> nuu: strange, I can't seem to find it...
<wolferine> or maybe nuu knows
<p3z> ghostcom: start adept from kde meny/system/adept manager
<balint> johnflux i dont want to download them, i just want to have sound and watch it online
<nuu> try apt-cache search --names-only libapache2-mod-php
<nuu> libapache2, perhaps that's why you dont find it
<ghostcom> right
<wolferine> since he seems to be posting things along the same lines as what we are discussing
<stoft> nuu: yeah, it's the wrong apache...
<ghostcom> p3z: got it running
<JohnFlux> balint: dunno ;-)
<leo> i'm starting to love this OS... it's fabolous... :)
<balint> :(
<wolferine> stoft, did u catch that question?
<ghostcom> p3z: now just look for the ntfs3g package?
<nuu> i do see a libapache-mod-php4 tho
<nuu> root@moe:~# apt-cache search --names-only libapache-mod-php
<nuu> libapache-mod-php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 1.3 module)
<p3z> ghostcom: adept menu manage repositories check universum
<ghostcom> and that'll automount?
<p3z> ghostcom: after that look for ntfs-config, and install it
<stoft> wolferine: yes, not sure how to answer though. do you mean where to put your php files?
<wolferine> stoft, let me explain then
<nuu> wolferine: once you've installed libapache-mod-php, make sure php is listed in the AddType lines in your apache .conf
<nuu> and after that, /etc/init.d/httpd restart (or whatever the initscript is called)
<nuu> that oughta enable the php handler
<stoft> nuu: becoming paranoid now, I can't see that package no matter what I try with apt-cache... :-/
<nuu> which repos stoft?
<stoft> italian feisty
<wolferine> stoft, when I install apache/php, I use synaptic, along with adding mysql btw, and I  find that when I view a .php (phpinfo() for example) file its not being viewed in the browser, which it should, so I am guessing I might need to add some lines in my apache.conf
<nuu> pure te italiano :)
<ghostcom> p3z: then it's automounted?
<stoft> wolferine: yep, read what nuu just posted :)
<p3z> ghostcom: nope
<wolferine> yeah, seems like he wants to take over this convo
<p3z> read the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wolferine> so ill bug nuu instead
<nuu> stoft: i see em on italian ubuntu dapper
<ghostcom> reading...uggh :p
<p3z> ghostcom: i am still fetching packages
<ghostcom> p3z: makes sense :p
<wolferine> nuu, so do I need to add another package, other than the ones selected when I install apache-perl and php5, so I can have php work properly with apache?
<leo> wolferine, what does the browser shows you when you run the php file?
<wolferine> leo, someone else is helping, thanks though
<stoft> nuu: infatti no, ma faccio finta... wolferine: are you using feisty or dapper?
<nuu> no, that oughta be enough
<p3z> ghostcom: i think this will be useful for u too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<wolferine> stoft, feisty
<nuu> stoft :)
<wolferine> nuu, so after the install, I need to edit my httpd.conf or the apache.conf to setup .php files?
<stoft> k, wolferine, as nuu said, you need to config your apache/httpd conf, scroll up a bit.
<nuu> theoretically wolferine, dpkg should take care of it. If not, you should look for AddType lines that enable .php filetype handlers for the webserver.
<wolferine>  i never use kpkg
<wolferine> dppkg*
<ghostcom> p3z: yeah I was actually thinking of running Sabayon on my notebook pc, then having Kubuntu on a flash drive
<nuu> cat /path/to/httpd.conf | grep -i .php
<leo> wolferine, i've been a php dev for 5 years, i know a bit... but it's ok, good luck
<nuu> dpkg is used by apt-get
<phratman> nuu: Or just grep -i .php /path/to/httpd.conf
<nuu> or synaptic, or aptitude, or...
<nuu> ;)
<nuu> they just fetch a .deb, and run dpkg on it
<nuu> all they do is automate the search and retrieval process
<wolferine> leo, you just jumped into the middle of the convo, so its a difficult to help
<p3z> ghostcom: what is sabayon?
<wolferine> E: apache-perl: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wolferine> it
<wolferine> i had an error in adding apache
<ghostcom> p3z: Sabayon Linux pretty cool distro of linux I just recently found
<leo> wolferine, you're right.. i'm sorry
<stoft> wolferine: what was the error?
<wolferine> stoft, I just posted it
<stoft> wolferine: doh. sry
<wolferine> hehe np
<p3z> ghostcom: btw i want to run kubuntu on my laptop, i have problems using 1400x1050
<ghostcom> p3z: for some reason after installing all of the packages I can't run the NTFS Config Tool
<ghostcom> p3z: my laptop is only 1280x1024
<wolferine> Syntax error on line 1065 of /etc/apache-perl/httpd.conf:
<wolferine> Cannot load /etc/apache-perl/modules/libphp5.so into server: /etc/apache-perl/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wolferine>    ...fail!
<wolferine> looks like an old httpd.conf is still on my system
<wolferine> so ill need to remove again?
<wolferine> or just maybe edit the httpd.conf?
<nuu> hm, you're trying to install which version of apache ?
<wolferine> nuu, apache-perl
<p3z> ghostcom: and my soundcard is pretty damn quiet
<ejupin> kubuntu wont start after initial boot.. doesnt get to log in page, just black screen.. any ideas to fix or should I do a clean reinstall ? :(
<balint> hey whats with opera? cant install it :(:(:(
<stoft> wolferine: any special reason why you need apache-perl?
<nuu> ghostcom: sudo ntfs-config
<ghostcom> thanks nuu
<p3z> ghostcom: i was able to run it and it worked well
<wolferine> stoft, any reason why I shouldnt have it?
<nuu> ejupin: try reverting to your original xorg.conf
<balint> cant request opera install in adept, neither apt-get install works :(:(:(:(
<ejupin> nuu: how can I do that without being able to log in?
<nuu> ctrl+alt+F1 and logon from a terminal
<wolferine> nuu any more help here?
<nuu> cd /etc/X11
<ghostcom> p3z: FINALLY :p
<nuu> ls xorg.conf*
<stoft> wolferine: no, just curious. apache-perl uses apache1.3 afaik
<ghostcom> p3z: access to my c: drive :) thanks for the help
<ejupin> nuu: that is during the initial boot?
<nuu> nope, that's when kde blanks out on you
<balint> someone had the same problem with opera?
<wolferine> stoft, i would rather, the apache2 really messed up inthe install
<wolferine> stoft, and I really dont want to get into it, as I want to try and fix this thing first
<nuu> wolferine: paste output of dpkg --list apache*
<stoft> wolferine: I think apache is complaining about php, and not your config file as such. try commenting that line and see if it starts. in that case it's the php install that needs fixing.
<nuu> what are the status codes ?
<balint> welll good night everybody and opera: go to hell if not working on linux :(
<ejupin> nuu: thanks, will give it a shot :)
<stoft> balint: opera works on linux
<wolferine> nuu: http://pastebin.ca/463514
<nuu> np ejupin
<balint> not on my pc
<stoft> balint: go dl it from opera.com
<nuu> right, it reports failed config for apache-perl
<balint> but why is unable to apt-get?
<nuu> you got trouble with your configs, just as stoft cleverly points out :)
<Maxdamantus> Err.. How do I shut down X?
<Maxdamantus> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace goes to KDM login.
<wolferine> ok, sorry, can I just have one or the other help me?
<nuu> get into a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<stoft> balint: because it's not in the ubuntu repositories, for various reasons.
<wolferine> its hard bounching back and forth between convos
<nuu> ( Maxdamantus )
<reydelsillon> Hi guys. i got this file et-linux-2.55.x86.run how can i install it?
<stoft> nuu, you want to take over?
<wolferine> so nuu, can you hold off for a bit
<balint> than, they should remove it from adept list!
<nuu> sorry stoft im gonna be off soon
<stoft> nuu: ok. I'll continue then.
<nflava> woo im back
<p3z> ghostcom: u r welcome
<stoft> balint: whoops, my bad. didn't konw it was in the adept list
<wolferine> stoft, I used that httpd.conf for my previous apache-perl install
<stoft> wolferine: try installing libapache-mod-suphp first, then starting the server
<wolferine> stoft, and it was giving me an issue, that same one, that package isnt available, cause that dir doesnt exist
<stoft> wolferine: is that httpd.conf your own or the default configured by the system
<nuu> wolferine: you may wanna try dpkg-reconfigure apache-perl
<nuu> if you havent yet, that is
<wolferine> oh man
<nuu> chances are it'll fix your config issues
<wolferine> thanks ppl
<stoft> nuu: good idea
<sonoftheclayr> is there a reason why kdesu starts unfocused?
<wolferine> i have to leave, this is really pissing me off
<wolferine> and I cannot handle it
<nuu> dont explode wolferine ;)
<nuu> take care
<reydelsillon> /nickserv identify salsero
<stoft> wolferine: I agree with nuu, give it some patience. we got past the apache2 problem didn't we?
<reydelsillon> crashed.
<p3z> ghostcom: what sound hw in your laptop?
<reydelsillon> anyone know how i can install a *.run file?
<wolferine> i have been trying to get apache to work properly for the past month
<nuu> sh blah.run
<ghostcom> p3z: not exactly sure to be honest...it's not very loud though
<nuu> or sudo sh blah.run
<nuu> or chmod +x blah.run && ./blah.run
<stoft> wolferine: if you want apache up and running with php, I think we can lick this in under an hour
<wolferine> i strongly doubt it
<wolferine> but I have lost all patience
<sonoftheclayr> wolferine: why not use xampp?
<p3z> ghostcom: now i am egaer to hear some music of mine
<nflava> hey all
<nflava> im new to ubantu
<yume> yop yop
<nuu> wolferine: your goal is to make that dpkg --list you pasted, list "ii" for the status of your apache-perl package
<nuu> it right now lists iF, which means package installed, but failed config
<nuu> so in such cases, dpkg-reconfigure typically helps, if you havent tried that yet
<nflava> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wolferine> nuu, as I said, im not gonna try it anymore
<wolferine> but thanks, your being thoughtful
<nuu> you mean you tried it, and it didnt help ?
<wolferine> i mean i stopped trying
<wolferine> anything
<nuu> well, one last try wont kill you ;)
<wolferine> yes, it will
<wolferine> i can feel my blood pressure rise about this whole situation
<nuu> plus, we've all stopped breathing here
<nuu> i was supposed to get some sleep, but still!
<nuu> now everyone wants to know how it turns out ;)
<stoft> and I was supposed to watch a movie! :)
<nuu> hehe
<p3z> ghostcom: and amarok fetching mp3 support by itself... nice going
<stoft> but this is a thriller I can't stop watching!
<nuu> ahah stoft :P
<imagine> crimsun: ping
<yume> hi, do you know if there is a problem with network acces on feisty? i can speek with Konversation but i can't launch google with konqueror :/
<nuu> we're all wondering if wolferine, the cold blooded apache murderer, will kill that one last indian
<crimsun> imagine: pong
<imagine> crimsun: Hi!:) did you have time to make some magic for me?
<crimsun> imagine: what was the issue?
<mcrandello> can someone help with installing something from source? configure complains of not being abole to find freeglut or glut but I have installed both, including dev packages
<imagine> no sound with snd-hda-intel
<imagine> crimsun: you said you had to look for the source for me
<mcrandello> apt-getted damn near everything with "glut" in it at this point
<p3z> imagine: i've got sound with the same hw
<imagine> p3z: how?
<crimsun> imagine: I'll need to catch you in an hour for you to try something
<crimsun> imagine: I'm still at work.
<imagine> crimsun: Okay! :)
<icecruncher> yume: kopete works but konq and ff dont?
<mcrandello> gluttonous configure program wants more
<imagine> Sorry bout that
<p3z> livecd boot, automatic
<ghostcom> p3z: I haven't dabbled with the apps really much except kopete and konqurer
<yume> yes :/
<mcrandello> hard disk about ready for vomitorium :(
<morla> hiya all :)
<p3z> ghostcom: i see
<imagine> p3z: How you got it work?
<ghostcom> hey morla how's it going?
<p3z> imagine: it worked automatic
<icecruncher> yume: could you check waht setting ff and conq are on... btw are you running through a proxie?
<nuu> does anybody here use kubuntu on a sony vaio laptop ?
<morla> Firefox in Feisty drives me mad.. how do I get it to remember 'open with' apps?
<yume> icecruncher: i don't use proxie.
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> check the connection setings in ff
<p3z> imagine: actually i'm losing my religion with R.E.M. (o:
<stoft> nuu: a dopo, nice tag-teaming even though he seems to have given up
<morla> ghostcom: well at home at saturday night  so not too well :)
<nuu> stoft: notte :)
<yume> icecruncher: i think the confi is ok because i can use Konversation to speek with you
<yume> what is ff ?
<icecruncher> firefox
<ghostcom> morla: join the club.  last night i was out until about 5am and am regretting it
<ghostcom> morla: sleep is taking over me :p
<p3z> imagine: have u seen sound hw info in infocenter?
<nuu> nite guys
<ghostcom> night nuu
<nuu> later ghostcom
<yume> firefox isn't install with kubuntu
<p3z> imagine: only problem with sound that it is quite quiet
<morla> ghostcom: I start to dislike being out so long and sleeping so long when the weather is so damn fine like now.. otherwise boozing till in the morning is quite right for me :)
<yume> icecruncher:  i only use Konqueror
<icecruncher> sorry about that :)
<yume> ^
<yume> ^ ^
<p3z> balint: szeva
<icecruncher> yume: and ping in konsole works right?
<balint> p3z magyar? :D
<p3z> balint: gy tnik
<balint> :D
<balint> nagyon :)
<p3z> balint: mondcsak milyen hanghw van neked?
<balint> alaplapi realtek
<yume> icecruncher: i can test. Can you give me the commande line ?
<balint> 7.1
<ghostcom> morla: it rained here a bit and was not enjoyable at all :p
<p3z> balint: mert ami nekem van az igencsak csendeske sajnos, nem volt ilyen gondod?
<balint> nem
<icecruncher> ping www.google.com
<balint> told fel mixerbe pcm-et scak n nagyon hogy ne sercegjen
<yume> icecruncher:  the ping is ok
<morla> ghostcom, perfect weather for clubbing the night away
<icecruncher> wierd
<p3z> balint: azon mr tl vagyok
<balint> p3z neked miylen hangkarid van?
<yume> icecruncher: if i install ff, the problem can be resolve ?
<p3z> balint: eddig egsz szimpike kde a livecdrl, br azt zokon vettem, hogy nekem kellett szivni a hd particik mountolsval
<icecruncher> yume: I'm not sure
<p3z> balint: hda intel, interglt minden, laptop
<icecruncher> yume: can you download anything and intall it from the web?
<balint> jah mg nem is installltad? csak live cd-rl nzed?
<sonoftheclayr> yume: have you disabled ipv6?
<p3z> balint: meg mg az a bnatom, hogy "csak" 1024 a felbontsom 1400 helyett
<balint> azt be lehet lltani
<yume> icecruncher: i haven't disable something
<balint> konzolba: dpkg-reconfigure
<chijin> english
<balint> vagy valami hasonl :)
<p3z> balint: valamit mr ltgattam, csak az x-et kellene jrainditani, azt meg mosst nem merem
<balint> ctrl-alt-backspace
<p3z> balint: inkbb elmentem valahogy az eddigi dolgokat, hogy ne kelljen megint megcsinlni mindent
<balint> ha nem nstalltad, ccsak live cd-rl vagy, akkor hiba mented
<yume> icecruncher: i can download anything with xdcc but i haven't test with http
<p3z> ghostcom: sorry priv msgs are blocked
<p3z> ghostcom: btw it is hungarian
<ghostcom> p3z: boo :p
<icecruncher> yume: k
<imagine> Good sound is working
<imagine> crimsun: I did: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto and it worked
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: whink ivp-6 is the prob?
<p3z> balint: itt azt rjak, hogy meg lehet csinlni https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<icecruncher> *think
<p3z> imagine: so how loud it is for you?
<imagine> damn loud
<imagine> it's perfect
<imagine> it's even louder than when it was on SuSE 10.2
<p3z> imagine: for me it is pretty quiet
<p3z> imagine: compared to the sound level in win
<imagine> p3z: alsamixer might solved it
<_kmh_> hi
<ghostcom> alright I'm off night everyone and thanks to those who helped
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: it could be, i've always had trouble with ipv6 until i upgraded to feisty
<icecruncher> yume you could try following the instrucions in this post to disable ipv-6 and then test it. be sure to make a backup of the original http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<icecruncher> sonoftheclayr: lol
<_kmh_> in which file does kubuntu/adept store package/repository information ?
<balint> p3z yo8 holnap dolgoznom kell :) br mg nagykor sse vagyok :)
<balint> live cd belltst nem tom hogyan kell
<icecruncher> _kmh_: what do you mean?
<balint> goodnight all
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04.  However the installer freezes the screen at 15% when its detecting file systems.  What can I do?
<p3z> balint: j jt
<leo_> ...
<_kmh_> icecruncher : the repository addresses basically
<icecruncher> k
<p3z> imagine: would u send me a screen capture of your sound settings from kinfocenter?
<ZEROCOOL12389> can anyone help me
<icecruncher> _kmh_:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZEROCOOL12389> i have issues with my notebook
<icecruncher> ZEROCOOL12389: about what?
<ZEROCOOL12389> no sound
<icecruncher> _kmh_: to edit just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<imagine> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7548/tableau131fl2.jpg
<bryan> can someone tell me what's a good irc server to use for (k)ubuntu? also, is there a better technology than irc today to support chat rooms?
<imagine> ZEROCOOL12389: try this: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<neoncode> I have a USB flash stick with a FAT32 filesystem and I carn't set it to be writeable from my user account...
<neoncode> How do I set it so that it is?
<ZEROCOOL12389> ok ill start at the begining ... i have a NEC VERSA P8210 .... the sound card is  Realtek HD Audio with s/pdif
<icecruncher> neoncode: same prob here, I'd like to know to
<BluesKaj> chats are a matter of taste and security , bryan..IRC is very veratile and configurable , especially for server clients
<imagine> ZEROCOOL12389: did you paste the command I gave you? I have a realtek mixer as well
<ZEROCOOL12389> HD tho
<imagine> ZEROCOOL12389: did you try it?
<ZEROCOOL12389> i cant yet i have to reinstall i fucked b4 with some drivers off http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<bryan> BluesKaj: i like IRC, i used it at my last company and really helped out on collaboration.  i just don't know what competes with it
<bryan> BluesKaj: do you know the name of the irc server package?
<BluesKaj> bryan , most IRC clients have a server config , but that's as much as know about it
<p3z> imagine: tx, u have different sound mixer
<BluesKaj> bryan,which IRC client are you using ?
<_kmh_> icecruncher : thanks
<icecruncher> _kmh_: np
<bryan> BluesKaj: i think you misunderstand me.   i want to install an irc server in my company.  i'm just asking what is the server package
<BluesKaj> ok ,what server OS ?
<bryan> kubuntu 7.04
<neoncode> icecruncher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295227 Found it
<icecruncher> neoncode: thnks
<p3z> 'night
<neoncode> icecruncher: np
<thomas__> how do u install programs on kubuntu
<thomas__> how do you install programs on kubuntu
<crimsun> imagine: ok
<crimsun> imagine: I've already submitted that fix
<ZEROCOOL12389> do u have to use the alternate cd for a laptop
<DaSkreech> ZEROCOOL12389: No
<fawkesfyre> hello...
<ZEROCOOL12389> so what can i do to get sound working
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> thomas_: Adept
<DaSkreech> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<imagine> crimsun: it was you :) well thanks :)
<ZEROCOOL12389> ok
<wolferine> what is dpkg?
<fawkesfyre> i just installed kubntu, it detected my modem, and the modem dials out.. i am a dial up user with earthlink... i tried all of the various connection protocols, and none of them seemed to work.  any suggestions?
<wolferine> dont use a dail-up modem, is my suggestion
<icecruncher> wolferine: pakacge manager for debian
<fawkesfyre> i dont have an alternative
<wolferine> icecruncher, and synaptic is what then?
<Lam_> what's the best way to use my laptop to access my desktop? VNC?
<icecruncher> wolferine: dunno
<wolferine> icecruncher, its a package manager for ubuntu
<icecruncher> wolferine: yeah, but a optional one
<wolferine> icecruncher, what do you mean optional?
<icecruncher> wolferine: i
<icecruncher> wolferine: it's not installed wiht kubuntu by default
<wolferine> icecruncher, that doesnt explain what it is
<wolferine> and isnt really relevant
<icecruncher> :)
<Lam_> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lam_> !krfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fawkesfyre> so is PAP the proper protocol to use with modern dial up isp's?
<Search4Lancer> how do I do something on a command line as a different user?
<wolferine> who was helping with Apache earlier?
<ArtMoonik> ca dgoute les gens qui parlent anglais
<stoft> wolferine: me, and nuu
<stoft> wolferine: nuu has gone to bed
<wolferine> stoft, my proftpd was removed
<wolferine> so I imagine other packages too, from the apache removal
<wolferine> thats what I didnt want to do :(
<stoft> wolferine: synaptic is a graphical package manager, and works as a frontend to apt (Advanced Packaging Tool)
<wolferine> stoft, .... ok.....
<stoft> ouch, sorry to hear that.
<stoft> wolferine: see if the proftpd config files are still there
<wolferine> it was
<wolferine> so i just had to reinstall
<wolferine> which was good obviously
<stoft> definitely!
<wolferine> but i am really hating this whole "removing" packages process
<nflava> reinstall, thats what i did today lol\
<stoft> wolferine: what is your end goal for apache?
<wolferine> this would be my 6th reinstall in a month
<wolferine> stoft, working would be nice
<wolferine> reinstall doesnt include the initial install
<stoft> understandable, but too unspecific, working in what way with support for what?
<wolferine> so 7 ubuntu installs in a month, isnt fun
<wolferine> stoft, its not even running atm
<wolferine> my .conf is messed
<stoft> I know. still, what is your end goal for apache? php? perl? mysql?
<wolferine> apache-perl, mysql, postgresql, php5, phpbb, and some other php frontends
<wolferine> then its on to admin networking tools
<wolferine> so I have alot of work depending on this setup
<stoft> ok
<stoft> wolferine: do you want to forge ahead now or leave it for another day?
<fawkesfyre> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<wolferine> stoft, lets start it off here, what is libphp5.so (is it required) ?
<nalioth> <sigh>
* mode/#kubuntu [+b purpleposeidon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<stoft> wolferine: libphp5.so should be the library of php5 that apache tries to invoke at startup, but right now you don't have php5 for apache-perl installed iirc.
<wolferine> does apache-perl share dirs with apache2?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b shydog!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<stoft> wolferine: I do not know.
<wolferine> for example:
* mode/#kubuntu [+b jarle!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<wolferine> locate libphp5.so
<wolferine> /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
* mode/#kubuntu [+b nepher!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* purpleposeidon was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* shydog was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* jarle was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<stoft> wolferine: is that the path/file that the conf is pointing to?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b sheatara!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<wolferine> looks like fun nalioth
* Nepher was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* SheaTara was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<wolferine> no, thats why I have the error stoft
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ikawe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<stoft> wolferine: have you installed libapache-mod-suphp?
<wolferine> let me look
<levi_> i have a question
<wolferine> mp
<stoft> wolferine: hang on. lets approach this from a different angle. let's get apache running first, then we'll try to add php and the rest.
<wolferine> no* its not installed
<stoft> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+L]  by nalioth
* Ikawe was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<BluesKaj> levi_: just ask
* mode/#kubuntu [+b _doppelganger_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* _doppelganger_ was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<stoft> wolferine: the current config file, is there anything in it that you've added manually or would like to save?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b secleinteer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* secleinteer was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<trotek> where is the KDE's trash contents stored?
<trotek> where are*
<wolferine> i was adding stuff to get php working
<wolferine> so I added a few lines at the bottom
<levi_> annoyingly in a hidden folder called .trash-100
<levi_> *trash-1000
<BluesKaj> they aren't , you delete from the trash, it's gone
<tb> hi there   -   I just did an apt-get for the kubuntu desktop. All seems well. How do I interact with beagle in Kubuntu? anyone know a good guide?
<levi_> well. on another drive other than the root they are
<stoft> wolferine: first off, save a backup of your config file
<trotek> levi_: i can't find it in my home directory
<wolferine> ok apache works
<wolferine> not to add in php
<nalioth> trotek: ~/.local/share/Trash
<stoft> wolferine: did you remove the php lines?
<wolferine> what do I need to recognize .php files?
<wolferine> just commented them out
<stoft> ok
<nalioth> wolferine: a web browser?
<levi_> it should be in the trash bin
<wolferine> nalioth, stoft's got it
<levi_> trotek
<wolferine> thanks though
<trotek> nalioth: there's nothing in that directory, but i added a trash:/ shortcut on the desktop and there's stuff inside
<stoft> wolferine: do "dpkg -l|grep php" and see if "php5" is one of the packages, prefixed with "ii"
<wolferine> friends are about to show up stoft
<wolferine> so ill probably have to leave
<stoft> ok, np, friends are nice to have around :)
<wolferine> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1                       server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<trotek> the reason i'm looking for the trash can location is because there's some stuff in there that i can't seem to delete
<wolferine> not when the g/f and I are pissed at each other :/
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I install flash support in firefox?
<Flosoft> preferrably the official flash 9
<levi_> download the firefox flash lugin from adobe
<wolferine> Flosoft, its covered in the ubuntu guide (if you google it)
<levi_> *plugin
<Flosoft> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nalioth> !tell Flosoft about flash
<wolferine> ok, so stoft I found the file in locate
<wolferine> stoft, so what do I need in the .conf?
<stoft> wolferine: did you turn up any other php5 files with dpkg?
<wolferine> oh yeah
<stoft> which ones?
<wolferine> ii  php5 , cgi and common
<wolferine> and
<wolferine> ii  libapache-mod-suphp
<wolferine> so 5
<wolferine> er 6
<stoft> ok. one step ahead at least.
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> ii  suphp-common
<wolferine> :/
<stoft> is apache-perl still prefixed with "iF"?
<Flosoft> florian@Zeus:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Flosoft> Password:
<Flosoft> Reading package lists... Done
<Flosoft> Building dependency tree
<Flosoft> Reading state information... Done
<Flosoft> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Flosoft> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Flosoft> is only available from another source
<Flosoft> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Flosoft> that is what I get :S
<levi_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<levi_> Use that next time ^
<sybux_> I'm looking for a mp3 mixer application. Anyone know one ?
<levi_> Oh yeah question
<levi_> how would I use the Iso of feisty I downloaded
<HymnToLife> levi_, burn it onto a CD
<levi_> in a certain way?
<tb> can anyone tell me how to put beagle on the launcher bar like you do in gnome? I just got the kubuntu desktop and am trying to decide if I can do what I do in gnome.
<tb> Thanks
<stoft> sybux_: a quick grep returns mp3blaster, it might be what you're looking for
<HymnToLife> you need to actually burn the image, not burn the ISO as a file on a data CD
<HymnToLife> how you do that depends on the sotware you use
<levi_> Howd I go  about that?
<HymnToLife> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flosoft> any idea why the package is missing in the 64bit repo?
<sybux_> stoft: thx but it's only in text mode :(
<Lam_> !x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> Flosoft, because there is no Flash Player for 64 bit
<Flosoft> so how do I install it on my machine?
<HymnToLife> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<HymnToLife> see first link, there are a few workaround but it can be a PITA
<HymnToLife> why are you using 64 bit anyway ?
<levi_> HymnToLife, is the filepath of the iso included in that code as well?
<leo> Kaffeine doesnt play a DVD, do i need to install something?
<stoft> tb: not sure, haven't used beagle at all, but you might want to look into "kat" or "strigi" which are beagle-like applications for the kde desktop. I don't know what state they are in.
<HymnToLife> levi_, to mount it ? of course, or you'll get a "no such file" error
<levi_> xD
<levi_> Stupid question
<BluesKaj> !codecs | leo
<ubotu> leo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leo> ubotu blueskaj thanks, i'll look for them
<levi_> and the mount point of what
<leo> hahaha.. i've talked to the bot!
<levi_> my cd drive?
<Jaevel> can anyone help me with my system ???
<bryan_> for an IRC server, do you recommend dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd ??? i didn't realize there are so many irc servers in the repository.
<levi_> HymnToLife, the mount point of my HDD or Cd drive
<HymnToLife> wherever you want to mount your ISO
<levi_> the entire point is so I can install feisty unless theres a way i can just update from 6.06 to 7.04 over the internet
<red22> my connection keeps dying and coming back a few times per hour for no apparent reason (no wireless parts anywhere)... any clues pls?
<t> uh wtf
<Jaevel> Is there anyone that can help??? i have a failed upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<t> um
<t> where the fuck am i?
<red22> Jaevel: describe the state the machine is in / what specifically you need
<Jaevel> system will boot up to fsck with "ok" then hang forever
<Jaevel> thats as far as it gets....
<red22> Jaevel: no clue here. hope somebody else knows what to do.  i'll search when i'm back in a bit.
<Jaevel> red22, ok... thanks...
<Jaevel> is there another channel i need to be in???
<anakim> e aew
<anakim> alguem me arrumar um sources.list pro meu ubuntu 7.04 descente
<dwidmann> Jaevel: what partition is being scanned? What format is it?
<Jaevel> dwidmann, well, i think the scanning is complete... it says ok on the right but after that it just hangs
<Jaevel> it scanned /sda1 i think...
<dwidmann> hmm, and what format is sda1 in?
<Jaevel> dwidmann: everything was default installation... how can i check?
<Jaevel> ext3 i think??
<dwidmann> probably ext3 then, I was just checking it wasn't something like Fat32
<Jaevel> dwidmann, someone else told me to get live CD running and said something about having to mount the FS by hand?
<dwidmann> Jaevel, that sounds like an excellent idea
<dwidmann> Are you doing that now? Have you mounted it yet?
<Paradigm_Shift> Does anyone know of a way to display a list of folders that shows the actual size (in MB or GB) of the contents of each folder?
<Jaevel> dwidmann, ok... i have Live CD running and thats as far a i am now...
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: df
<Paradigm_Shift> thanks - what about in a filemanager gui?
<dwidmann> Jaevel, Okay, pull up Konsole, in it type "mkdir /media/sda1" then type "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 / media/sda1"
<dwidmann> (copying and pasting works too)
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: Try a program called filelight
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: thank you very much!
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: no problem
<Paradigm_Shift> I have been looking to replicate that functionality of expolorerXP but without any luck
<Paradigm_Shift> *explorerXP
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: filelight is simply awesome, I've never seen anything like it before. You'll see :D
<Paradigm_Shift> is that the one that shows a "picture" of the entire filestructure in color with the size of the rectangle proportional to the size of the contents?
<Jaevel> dwidmann, i guess i have to install Konsole...
<Jaevel> dwidmann, installing now...
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: I think so, pie charts, and you can click on a wedge and it goes into that folder, showing yet another pie chart. Easiest way around to check where your disk space is being used
<dwidmann> Jaevel, no
<dwidmann> Jaevel: k-menu -> system -> Konsole (terminal program)
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: cool - thanks. I am looking for something linux native to provide this functionality: http://www.explorerxp.com/
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I archive alot of data, so I am always trying to fill each DVD as efficiently as possible
<Jaevel> dwidmann, in running Ubuntu not Kde at the moment trying to get back Kubuntu
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: explorerXP really fit the bill in Windows, but now that I kicked windows to the curb, I am trying to find a replacement for that
<Jaevel> dwidmann, will be a problem?
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: I've never seen it before, you can probably replicate a lot of the functionality with Konqueror if you wanted to
<dwidmann> Jaevel: then use gnome-terminal, it makes no difference
<bryan_> which IRC server should i use in feisty? dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd?
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I was hoping that was the case, but alas I have not found a way. I installed explorerXP under wine, so I can sort folders by content size. Of course, there is no dragging and dropping into k3b or other burner app. I am most of the way there using wine - just hoping to do it natively and more efficiently
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: if you're curious about some of the things you can do in Konqueror, try going into ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/service_menus/ and looking at some of the files. You can do some pretty nice stuff there.
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: You can drag and drop between most any app in KDE
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I will look into that - thanks for the pointer. Hopefully I do not bork my system in the process. ;)
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: at the worst you'll get a popup telling you there's a messed up file in the service menu folder
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: true, but not from a windows filemanager replacement
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: ah, yes, that would be a problem
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: yeah. I am a bit of noob, but not that much :)
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I have mad WIndows skills. Still cutting my chops in linux and learning the methods and processes
<baudthief> i'm trying to install vmware-server on feisty, but when I run vmware-install.pl, I get alot of things like this "vmware-install.pl: 8: use: not found"
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: hehe, I've finally been using Linux long enough that I've started losing my edge in Windows, not too much so but still
<lettuce_> [mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<lettuce_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<lettuce_> missing codepage or other error
<lettuce_> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lettuce_> dmesg | tail or so
<systemsuffer> does any one here play eternalduel or any other text based games
<lettuce_> oops sorry
<dwidmann> lettuce_: is the fstype specified correct?
<dwidmann> bryan_: use any server you want
<Jaevel> dwidmann, ok, i see my files in /media/sda1
<systemsuffer> how do you direct the konsel to the desktop to install a file
<LettuceJoans> I have a problem. I just formatted a partition as ext3 and when I right click it and say mount. it gives me an error.
<dwidmann> Jaevel, navigate to /media/sda1/var/log/dmesg, copy its contents to the pastebin and give us the url
<dwidmann> !pastebin
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I hear ya. Everyone talks about how easy Windows is. Crap - it took a long time to really understand what to do and where to go to accomplish it. I have to routinely remote into my father's computer to fix or finish tasks for him. Every system requires the user to learn the system. No matter what you switch from or to, it is a steep up hill climb.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<systemsuffer> how do you navigate to a file
<bryan_> dwidmann: my linux skills are very weak.  i just want to install one that others think is really good and easy to setup
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: Yeah, especially when the registry is involved ... crazy stuff.
<LettuceJoans> lol
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: no kidding - biggest pile of crap ever developed. I love hex file names - very easy and intuitive, yto be sure - not!
<dwidmann> bryan_: Easy to set up? Should be near effortless to  join an irc server in Konversation I would think, all you need is the server url (and sometimes the port)
<bryan_> dwidmann: i'm not asking about the client.  i want to install a server
<dwidmann> ah
<LettuceJoans> I have a problem. I just formatted a partition as ext3 and when I right click it and say mount. it gives me an error.
<dwidmann> oops
<systemsuffer> any gamers in the house
<Jaevel> dwidmann, i have dmesg.0 and dmesg.1 .2 .3 all with gz at the end...
<LettuceJoans> I'm a gamer
<dwidmann> sorry bryan_
<systemsuffer> what you play
<LettuceJoans> mostly fps
<systemsuffer> FPs?
<LettuceJoans> i also play WoW
<systemsuffer> yea Wow
<systemsuffer> rocks
<dwidmann> Jaevel: hmm, try dmesg.0 if there's no "dmesg" (without the 0)
<bryan_> dwidmann: unfortunately, there are 7 irc servers in the repository, i have no idea which one is good
<LettuceJoans> anyway, I have a problem. I just formatted a partition as ext3 and when I right click it and say mount. it gives me an error.
<Jaevel> dwidmann, sorry i found it... is that a text file?
<systemsuffer> do you play any text games
<dwidmann> Jaevel: should be a text file
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: I looked in the servicemenus folder - it looks like templates for tasks. Not sure what I can do to make konqueror display the total size of the contents of the folder as opposed to the 4kb size of the individual folder file
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: Hmm, not sure about that one, but that explorerXP program looked to be boasting a lot more features than just that
<LettuceJoans> text games?
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: how about the metabar? I forget what all it shows
<systemsuffer> yea online text games like eternalduel ever heard of that
<LettuceJoans> no
<systemsuffer> fairenofe
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: yeas, explorerXP has much functionality - I just used it for its ability to sort by folder content size
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: not sure about doing that :\ never saw that feature anywhere before
<LettuceJoans> is anyone here familiar with hard drive formatting a stuff? I've asked my question 3 times now
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: yes :(
<Jaevel> dwidmann, ok i see the file what is pastbin? website?
<dwidmann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: I am, sorry
<LettuceJoans> I have a problem. I just formatted a partition as ext3 and when I right click it and say mount. it gives me an error.
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: if you just formatted it, maybe there was some sort of problem, if it's not loaded with goodies try deleting the partition, and recreating it
<LettuceJoans> I've re-done it 3 times
<LettuceJoans> and it keeps screwing up
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: What program are you using to do it?
<stoft> LettuceJoans: have you tried mounting it as root/superuser?
<systemsuffer> any php expertise
<LettuceJoans> I don't think I have
<Jaevel> dwidmann, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18184/
<LettuceJoans> how do I do that?
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: oh, and be sure you're not partitioning while that hard disk  has any mounted partitions, that can plagues famine and death to visit you
<LettuceJoans> ooooh
<stoft> LettuceJoans: have you defined it in your fstab?
<LettuceJoans> what's fstab?
<systemsuffer> any hackers here?
<stoft> LettuceJoans: ok, open a command prompt/terminal
<Whiz2> I need a bit of help with one of my startup scripts (inet.d)
<LettuceJoans> ok
<stoft> systemsuffer: what's the prob?
<Whiz2> it's for teapop... i just installed it, and created the script on it's own, but when i rebooted the system, teapop didn't start
<Whiz2> I can start it manually tho
<LettuceJoans> terminal open
<stoft> LettuceJoans: write "sudo mount /dev/<your_drive_device> /media/<your_drive_name>" paying attention to spaces and replacing <your_drive_device> and <your_drive_name> with the appropriate values
<dwidmann> systemsuffer: hackers maybe, crackers, I hope not
<Jaevel> dwidmann, did i do it correctly?
<dwidmann> Jaevel: I didn't see anything that jumped out at me, except maybe one thing regarding the file system, it's mentioning that it's having to do file system recovery
<systemsuffer> i hate crackers hacking is for fun not to damage system
<Simeon_H> zomg hax0r
<Jaevel> dwidmann, i let it run for 2 days.... never finished....
<LettuceJoans> do i keep the "<" and ">" things?
<stoft> LettuceJoans: nope
<LettuceJoans> ok thank you
<systemsuffer> and telnet users?
<systemsuffer> Any*
<Whiz2> i used to use telnet
<Whiz2> but never in linux
<LettuceJoans> for drive device what do I put? HD?
<systemsuffer> whizz2: get much from it
<Jaevel> dwidmann, i get the Kubuntu desktop loading screen, then goes to DOS like screen and ends at the fsck with ok and stops there forever
<Paradigm_Shift> dwidmann: thank your for your suggestions and the chat!
<dwidmann> Paradigm_Shift: you're welcome
<systemsuffer> whiz did you get much out of it
<stoft> LettuceJoans: if you don't know which device is your new partition/drive, you have to figure it out. try first running the command "fdisk -l" and look at what it returns
<Whiz2> systemsuffer: i only ever used it to login to a mux for RPG gaming, but that was years ago
<LettuceJoans> ok
<GWillakers> I can't believe how much better Linux is now compared to a couple of years ago.  I installed 7.04 on my laptop and everything just works out of the box.  See ya microsuck
<dwidmann> Jaevel: in gnome-terminal again, try running "e2fsck /dev/sda1"
<systemsuffer> on what port and how did you find out the login or pass or was it yours?
<LettuceJoans> mount: special device /dev/fdisk does not exist
<LettuceJoans> shoudl i try fdisk-2?
<Jaevel> dwidmann, "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Jaevel> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Jaevel> "
<Whiz2> systemsuffer: it was all assigned to me, and email ed to me by the GM
<dwidmann> Jaevel: take its advice and umount it first
<stoft> LettuceJoans: oops. nono, cancel what you were writing previously and write only "fdisk -l"
<systemsuffer> o alright thanks
<Jaevel> dwidmann, thats umount ?
<dwidmann> Jaevel, yes, "umount /dev/sda1"
<LettuceJoans> no, that is what I put
<LettuceJoans> I copied ans pasted all the stuff you said
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: it wouldn't be /dev/fdisk, that much I'm sure of
<Whiz2> systemsuffer: you're welcome
<Jaevel> dwidmann, "umount: /media/sda1: device is busy"
<stoft> LettuceJoans: don't, execute only the command "fdisk -l" first. nothing else
<LettuceJoans> oh wait you mean don't type anything but fdisk -l and then hit enter?
<stoft> yes
<systemsuffer> do  you know any thing about php
<stoft> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: run "fdisk -l" to get a list of available partitions, pick the one you created/wanted to mount afterwards
<LettuceJoans> nope :(
<dwidmann> Jaevel: Make sure you're not in the /media/sda1 folder and don't have any files from /media/sda1 open
<Jaevel> dwidmann, oh yeah... duhh
<stoft> LettuceJoans: "nope"?
<LettuceJoans> what was the answer to "do I know anything about php files
<stoft> LettuceJoans: ah ok. what did "fdisk -l" print out?
<LettuceJoans> it did nothig
<Jaevel> dwidmann, "e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006) /dev/sda1: clean, 190141/30343168 files, 6506585/60671472 blocks"
<LettuceJoans> *nothing
<LettuceJoans> i hit enter and nothing happened
<stoft> LettuceJoans: nothing at all?
<LettuceJoans> ya, absolutley nothing
<stoft> LettuceJoans: try "sudo fdisk -l", it will ask you for your password, which is fine
<LettuceJoans> ok, that worked
<stoft> LettuceJoans: what did it print?
<LettuceJoans> a bunch of stuff
<stoft> ok, can you paste it in the pastebin?
<LettuceJoans> a big list of all my partitions
<LettuceJoans>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dwidmann> Jaevel: looks okay :\
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sda1   *           1       25496   204796588+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sda2           25497       60800   283579380    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sda5           25497       60800   283579348+  83  Linux
<LettuceJoans> Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<Whiz2> ok... here is the URL for the pastebin of my teapop inet.d script... http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/18185/ can someone check it out to see if it shows any reason why teapop wouldn't start like it was supposed to?
<LettuceJoans> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<LettuceJoans> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<LettuceJoans>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sdb1   *           1       13999   112446936   83  Linux
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sdb2           14000       14593     4771305    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<LettuceJoans> /dev/sdb5           14000       14593     4771273+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
* dwidmann cracks open a can of mountain dew
<Jaevel> dwidmann, guess im gonna have to reinstall?
<Whiz2> LettuceJoans: it would've been better to paste that at http://ubuntu.pastebin.org
<dwidmann> Jaevel: well, the other most recent messages in the file seem to point to one other small possibility
<Whiz2> err... sorry pastebin.ubuntu.org
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<LettuceJoans> oh, sorry about that :P
<dwidmann> Javel, mount up again, and open up /media/sda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Whiz2> less channel flodding that way. :-p
<dwidmann> try switching it back to the vesa or nv drivers
<Whiz2> flooding*
<Jaevel> dwidmann, ok... hold
<dwidmann> jaevel (this is quite the long shot)
<stoft> LettuceJoans: on which drive did you create your new ext3 partition?
<dwidmann> hi Auto
<LettuceJoans> "/dev/sda5           25497       60800   283579348+  83  Linux"
<LettuceJoans> i tihnk
<LettuceJoans> *think
<LettuceJoans> what are "blocks"
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: try doing this in Konsole: "sudo mkdir /media/sda5 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5"
<stoft> LettuceJoans: looking at your output I see you have two drives, one with NTFS (windows XP probably), FAT32 and EXT3. the other with only FAT32 and EXT3. correct?
<LettuceJoans> yes
<stoft> dwidmann: what will happen if that drive is already mounted as / ?
<LettuceJoans> the one I want to mount is the ext3 partition on the first HD
<dwidmann> stoft: You'd probably get an error message, nothing catastrophic"
<baudthief> I'm trying to change the owner of a folder to 'baudthief', but doing an 'ls -l' after the command is still showing the owner as root, I used this command:
<baudthief> sudo chown -R -v baudthief 'Virtual Machines'
<baudthief> any ideas?
<Jaevel> dwidmann, i see the file... want me to pastebin it?
<stoft> ok, in that case run the command that dwidmann posted: "sudo mkdir /media/sda5 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5"
<dwidmann> Jaevel: no need, just scroll down to the line that says driver and change it to "nv" or "vesa"
<stoft> dwidmann: ok, thnx
<LettuceJoans> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda5': File exists
<Jaevel> dwidmann, whats the gnome text editor?? i need to type into konsole?
<dwidmann> Jaevel: gedit
<stoft> LettuceJoans: ok, try only the second part of the command: "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5"
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: that's okay, I just through that in just-in-case it didn't
<dwidmann> *threw
<Whiz2> can no one help me with myproblem?
<dwidmann> I'll take a look at it Whiz2
<LettuceJoans> ok, I said "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5" pressed enter and it dodn't give me any message
<LettuceJoans> is that good?
<Whiz2> dwidmann: ty
<dwidmann> LettuceJoans: should be, try going to /media/sda5 in konqueror and see if anything is there
<stoft> dwidmann: since it's a new partition he'll probably need to change ownership... right?
<LettuceJoans> this disk is now mounted, there's a folder in it called "lost + found"
<Jaevel> dwidmann, now reboot?
<stoft> LettuceJoans: sounds correct, try creating a small text file
<LettuceJoans> it won't let me save anything to it ;(
<dwidmann> Whiz2: so what exactly does it do when you run sudo /etc/init.d/teapop start
<dwidmann> Jaevel: yep, and hope for the best
<dwidmann> stoft: wouldn't doubt it
<Jaevel> dwidmann, ok.. gonna try... thanks sooo much for the help!!!!!!!
<Whiz2> dwidmann: uhhh i dunno i haven't used that yet. i usually just type "sudo teapop -s"
<Whiz2> dwidmann: but i rebooted & it didn't start like ti was supposed to
<leo> beryl problems
<dwidmann> Whiz2: mmhmm
<Whiz2> dwidmann: could it be that it's using the wrong command?
<dwidmann> Whiz2: you can see what it said about the failure by looking in /var/log/messages probably
<Whiz2> dwidmann: ok lemme look
<LettuceJoans> the mounting is done, but I can't save anything to it
<dwidmann> wait, that might be the wrong file
<stoft> LettuceJoans: in Konsole do "sudo chown -R <yourusername>: /media/sda5" replacing <yourusername> with your username
<stoft> LettuceJoans: note the colon and spaces
<LettuceJoans> YEEEEEESSSS!!!!
<dwidmann> stoft, let me introduce you to your new friend, $USER
<LettuceJoans> it worked! :)
<LettuceJoans> thank you for all your time
<stoft> dwidmann: doh, hadn't thought about that
<stoft> LettuceJoans: glad it worked, have fun
<LettuceJoans> btw, do you know where I can get ext3 drivers for windows?
<stoft> LettuceJoans: try http://www.fs-driver.org/
<LettuceJoans> thank you, you've all been very helpful
<dwidmann> no problem
<stoft> LettuceJoans: read the documentation. the above driver does not respect ownership etc under windows (afaik no driver does) so theoretically you can hose your linux by tampering with system files from windows.
<stoft> linux' system files that is.
<LettuceJoans> really?
<LettuceJoans> crap. someone told me that the ext3 drivers for windows would work fine with no problem
<Whiz2> dwidmann: you may be right about it being the wrong file, cuz that is a hardware init log lol
<stoft> LettuceJoans: they work fine, I've had no problem with them. just don't tamper with files that aren't under /home or /media/sda5 from under windows, unless you know what you're doing.
<jjj> which is better koffice or openoffice? criterias are on ms word import/export capabilities, printing, and table handling...
<LettuceJoans> but the Parttion that I just mounted is only for files, no os. I have lots of big files that I liek to dump into a mega partition and I want to share it between windows and linux
<LettuceJoans> so will I be ok?
<dwidmann> Whiz2, yup, and I can't remember what the file I was thinking of was, but it's not that.
<stoft> LettuceJoans: yep, shouldn't be a problem
<jjj> which is better koffice or openoffice? criterias are on ms word import/export capabilities, printing, and table handling...
<LettuceJoans> Yay!
<LettuceJoans> thank you!
<stoft> jjj: I would go with openoffice but I haven't tried the latest Koffice so I guess you get to try both and come back and tell us what you think. :)
<dwidmann> jjj: openoffice is probably better about importing  and exporting. They can both print fine, table handling should work fine in both.
<Whiz2> dwidmann: but it would still be in the same directory right?
<jjj> i think koffice has fewer file support...
<dwidmann> Whiz2: I would think so
<Whiz2> dwidmann: ok i'll check to see if I can't figure it out...
<jjj> and i doubt if koffice has wordart feature...openoffice has it as fontwork...
<LettuceJoans> jjj:openoffice is the only way to go, it has tons of file support
<LettuceJoans> jjj:personally i think emulating microsoft word with something like crossover is the best, but openoffice is free
<dwidmann> jjj: Koffice has better, you can add and directly work on a krita document inside of kword :D
<Whiz2> dwidmann: only thing i can think of would be faillog, but that file is empty
<jjj> so why does kde still creating kde versions of everything? is it a protocol to make such? although it is proven that kde already offers everything out-of-the-box, still why not just adopt openoffice as their kde office suite...
<LettuceJoans> JJJ: kde is taking over the world with Ks
<dwidmann> jjj: because openoffice is old, kind of slow, and under a different software license?
<LettuceJoans> k-mart
<jjj> yah...i think openoffice is not under gpl???
<jjj> am i ryt?
<dwidmann> I think it's under ODL
<dwidmann> or something like that
<thetarepublic> Dear #kubuntu, What line should I add to /etc/fstab so I can mount hda1/ide0?
<jjj> and kde under gpl, ryt?
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: sudo mount -t <TYPE> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<dwidmann> jjj: yes, gpl
<jjj> so if their licenses are not compatible, they cant be integrated? anyways, by virtue of opensource, there is an open minded approach in choosing our programs to use
<thetarepublic> dwidmann: What goes in type? Would it be ntfs?
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: could be
<dwidmann> is that the type that it is?
<thetarepublic> dwidmann: And what's the option that makes it mount at boot :P
<thetarepublic> Yes
<thetarepublic> I just want to read from it though
<dwidmann> Hmm, it might take a little more work than that then, I can't remember if feisty can do ntfs reading out of the box
<thetarepublic> Edgy could
<thetarepublic> But not sure about feisty
<jjj> in hoary, ubuntu can read ntfs but i doubt if it can write on it...
<jjj> just mount it correctly...
<GWillakers> fiesty can read ntfs
<dwidmann> jjj: yes, but could it do it OOTB?
<WillLuongo> dwidman: I believe fiesty can read and write ntfs nativelt
<thetarepublic> Yeah
<thetarepublic> I've done it before
<WillLuongo> natively even
<GWillakers> not write
<thetarepublic> But I had to reinstall Kubuntu >.>; So now it's not mounted, or even detected
<GWillakers> install ntfs-3g to r/w
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: well, try filling in the ntfs part and see if it works
<jjj> ah no no no...it cant do it out of the box...i mean on hoary...
<jjj> maybe because of license conflicts again...
<thetarepublic> It says mount point does not exist
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: make it then, " sudo mkdir /media/hda1"
<thetarepublic> yeah
<thetarepublic> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<stoft> and then add it to your fstab to mount at boot
<thetarepublic>        missing codepage or other error
<thetarepublic>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<thetarepublic>        dmesg | tail  or so
<dwidmann> hmm, guess it doesn't like that then
<dwidmann> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thetarepublic> Isn't ntfs-3g stable now?
<crimsun> FSOV stable, yes.
<crimsun> I've had no problems with it on i386 machines.
<stoft> afk - write a line with my nick in it if you guys need to get ahold of me
<thetarepublic> stoft: What do I put in /etc/fstab?
<ryanakca> I just installed ubuntu-desktop. Is there a way to keep gnome config apps out of kmenu?
<thetarepublic> Do you have a problem with GNOME apps? :P
<sonoftheclayr> ryanakca: there is a useful litte app somewhere on kde-apps.org that puts a gnome sub-menu into the kmenu
<ryanakca> thetarepublic: no, but, I don't really feel like configuring gnome in KDE
<red22> my network connectivity comes and goes several times per hour for no apparent reason.. any ideas why or how to fix this pls?
<stoft> thetarepublic: I have "/dev/hda1  /media/hda1  ntfs  defaults 0 0"
<ryanakca> sonoftheclayr: kk, thanks
<thetarepublic> stoft: Thank's :D
<thetarepublic> -'
<stoft> it should work for basic mounting. you might want to add the user option to be able to mount it as a user. check the fstab man page
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: you can do "sudo -s" then "tail -1 /etc/mtab > /etc/fstab" to copy the line to the fstab after it has successfully mounted
<jjj> has anyone here has an experience installing and using Avira antivirus in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<jjj> has anyone here has an experience installing and using Avira antivirus in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<dac_> yetichick?
<stoft> dwidmann: shouldn't it be double ">>"?
<sonoftheclayr> ryanakca: it's called K Menu Gnome, you want the debian package
<dwidmann> oops, yes, it should
<ryanakca> sonoftheclayr: kk, thanks
<sonoftheclayr> ryanakca: np
<dwidmann> stoft: thanks for catching that
<stoft> thetarepublic: important, make it a double tick ">>" or you won't be happy afterwards
<dwidmann> stoft: No kidding there!
<stoft> dwidmann: np :)
<dac_> jjj, why do you need antivirus?
<stoft> thetarepublic: you might want to make a backup of your fstab while you're at it, in case something goes wrong ;)
<thetarepublic> stoft: one second
<thetarepublic> [mntent] : line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<thetarepublic> mount: can't find hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jjj> because around me is a world of Winxp and all of their flash disk, if ever I would borrow them and access it to linux, I want to clean them...haha, heroic deed...
<thetarepublic> It's hda2, sorry
<dac_> ok,my windows days are gone.
<thetarepublic> :X
<thetarepublic> It isn't recognizing the drive
<stoft> thetarepublic: makes no real difference, just redo what you did before but with hda2
<thetarepublic> stoft: :O
<jjj> and theoretically, if I can install kubuntu on a flashdrive with an antivirus on it, and provided we can already have a read/write support for ntfs, then we can already have a rescue flashdrive for winxp infected PC...
<Assimilator> hello
<thetarepublic> stoft: It mounted, but it says I do not have permissions
<Assimilator> can someone check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18189/  <---- splsh screen is all screwed up and the settings in there seem all over the place
<stoft> thetarepublic: that's because you mounted as superuser
<thetarepublic> stoft: it said only root could mount
<jjj> and theoretically, if I can install kubuntu on a flashdrive with an antivirus on it, and provided we can already have a read/write support for ntfs, then we can already have a rescue flashdrive for winxp infected PC...
<stoft> thetarepublic: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<thetarepublic> stoft: That's what I did, though
<stoft> thetarepublic: can you paste the command and output in a pastebin?
<thetarepublic> >.>;
<thetarepublic> thetarepublic@Kikkomaso:/media$ sudo mount -t  ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/hda1
<thetarepublic> thetarepublic@Kikkomaso:/media$ sudo mount -t  ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/hda1
<thetarepublic> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<thetarepublic> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /media/hda1
<thetarepublic> thetarepublic@Kikkomaso:/media$
<thetarepublic> Sorry, it's only five lines :P
<jjj> when will openoffice support grammar checking?
<stoft> jjj: there's already a tool that will clean any XP from virus, fdisk
<stoft> ;)
<thetarepublic> :O
<thetarepublic> Heh, destructive partitioning
<dwidmann> thetarepublic: I like to think of it as constructive partitioning :P
<jjj> well, i still do believe that formatting a harddrive is NOT a solution to a malware infected PC...
<stoft> thetarepublic: you've already mounted /dev/hda2 as /media/hda1, you have to umount /media/hda1 and then remount it as /media/hda2
<stoft> jjj: true, the malware could be MBR resident :-D
<jjj> avira can clean MBRs...
<thetarepublic> stoft: It is mounted as hda2 now, but still, permissions
<Assimilator> you could try to boot XP Cd and run fixmbr
<jjj> the openoffice.org channel is not as lively as the kubuntu channel...
<stoft> thetarepublic: add it to your fstab and add the user option (I think "defaults" include "nouser" so you'll probably have to change that)
<thetarepublic> stoft: Ok, I'll do that
<stoft> then umount it as superuser and try mounting as your normal user
<jjj> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<jjj> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<jjj> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<thetarepublic> What
<thetarepublic> What
<thetarepublic> What
<stoft> afk - put my nick in a line to get my attention
<jjj> this site has infos on mounting ntfs drives...
<thetarepublic> stoft: :O it worked
<stoft> great! :)
<thetarepublic> stoft: Still, permissions, even though I mounted it as user
<stoft> what are the permissions?
<thetarepublic> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2 auto rw,user,auto 0 0
<thetarepublic> I don't have enough of them
<stoft> ls -l /media/hda2?
<thetarepublic> Permissions
<thetarepublic> sudo it?
<stoft> thetarepublic: run "ls -l /media/hda2"
<thetarepublic> stoft: As regular, it says Permission denied, But as sudo, it lists the folders on the drive
<thetarepublic> stoft: :P as root, whatever, same difference
<stoft> ok, what are the user and group and the rwx----?
<thetarepublic> stoft: ;A; How do I check that >.>;
<thetarepublic> stoft: The User is the user I made during installation
<stoft> you should have an output like so: "-r-------- 1 root root         0 2004-09-09 10:00 AUTOEXEC.BAT"
<stoft> the "root root" is the user and group owner
<thetarepublic> -r-------- 1 root root         0 2003-10-11 04:16 AUTOEXEC.BAT
<thetarepublic> Yup
<stoft> I'm guessing all the files belong to root?
<jjj> is there a deb precompiled binaries for ntfs-3g?
<thetarepublic> stoft: Yes
<majnoon> ok i'm TRYING upgrade to feisty
<jjj> i'm more at peace in using deb files than compiling it on my pc...
<Whiz2> jjj: apt-get ntfs-3g
<stoft> thetarepublic: ok, not sure how to proceed since I've never done it myself, I suggest reading the docs on the latest ntfs drivers
<stoft> !ntfs | thetarepublic
<ubotu> thetarepublic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thetarepublic> ;A:
<thetarepublic> Ok
<thetarepublic> I'll do that :P
<stoft> !ntfs-3g | thetarepublic
<ubotu> thetarepublic: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thetarepublic> :D
<thetarepublic> Grazie
<stoft> thetarepublic: sorry, can't help you more than that
<thetarepublic> stoft: No, thanks. You've helped quite a bit
<stoft> np
<stoft> majnoon: trying?
<majnoon> me see if it works :)
<stoft> ah ok, go' luck
<stoft> afk - television
<majnoon> had to change edgy to feisty in apt.sources then go through adept (i think right program) then it going through upgrade wizard
<jdunn> Hello.  Is anyone having problems witht he smb client on Feisty?
<thetarepublic> Say, isn't NTFS writing Stable in Feisty?
<lettuce> omg, sorrry but now my partition isn't mounted again
<dennister> ok pps...my adept/apt-get and synapic are all blocked again...how to release them to work?
<lettuce> what was that command?
<thetarepublic> What drive is it?
<WillLuongo> !fix adept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<thetarepublic> Lettuce: Is it the slave or the master?
<WillLuongo> dennister: does that help?
<lettuce> not, sure. But I was jast talking to someone who solved the problem
<dennister> nope, sorry...still get: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lettuce> nvm, the commans is still in klipper :)
<dennister> i'm trying to remove/purge a faulty installation of a program that's blocking everything else
<WillLuongo> dennister: do you have any broken packages (debs you installed manually maybe?)
<dennister> yes, and now I can't remove them
<dennister> it's for my usbscanner
<WillLuongo> dennister: can you pasterbin the entire error output of your apt-get
<WillLuongo> pastebin even
<WillLuongo> :)
<dennister> k
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> okay so i have a dual monitor setup and kde panels only on a single monitore
<holycow> i don't want windows to co ver the panels BUT i do want windows to use the full w x h of the other moni on which the panels aren't placed
<holycow> is this possible, if so how?
<LinkCanabico> holycow the answer is in the control panel
<holycow> ah!
<LinkCanabico> sorry control center
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18195/
<LinkCanabico> all day windows
<holycow> shame on you
<LinkCanabico> it pay the bills
<thetarepublic> Meh
<dennister> WillLuongo: ^^there it is
<WillLuongo> dennister: got it
<thetarepublic> Windows is great for some things, not so good for others
<WillLuongo> dennister: mkdir each of those directories and it will work
<WillLuongo> dennister: ie: mkdir
<WillLuongo> /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ALL
<dennister> k, will do
<pacman> is anyone familiar with the Sansa MP3 players?
<tin> i bought my mother one
<pacman> do you know where I can download the CD that came with it?  I'm going to try and run it with WINE
<WillLuongo> pacman: yes, somewhat
<WillLuongo> pacman: you can download the driver from the company website, but wine doesn't do drivers... you should be able to mount it as an USB storage device.
<pacman> I did that and it worked for a couple of weeks, but then it quit allowing me to delete files/add files from the player
<LinkCanabico> the CD only contains additional flyer inserts & the user guide
<pacman> it was like the permissions were messed up, but they were right
<majnoon> my download slowing down BIGTIME
<WillLuongo> pacman: did you try superuser?
<pacman> how do I log in as su on KDE?
<LinkCanabico> two options
<WillLuongo> pacman just use sudo, or for gui stuff kdesu
<WillLuongo> or you can start a terminal as root from the file menu if you want
<Whiz2> dwidmann: in answer to your earlier question about "/etc/init.d/teapop start" I tried that, and it only dropped me back out to the command line without starting the application
<LinkCanabico> you can get out an log in as root
<WillLuongo> session menu, sorry
<LinkCanabico> so Konqueror will also be root's
<WillLuongo> you could Alt F2, kdesu konqueror
<lettuce> I got a question. Are there any virisus or bugs I have to look out for when using linux, or am a totally safe?
<WillLuongo> that way you don't have to log out..
<WillLuongo> dennister: any luck?
<LinkCanabico>  lettuce you are never totaly safe but it is as safe as it gets
<dwidmann> Whiz2: no output? Drat
<B_DILLZZ> does anyone have experience with kmymoney
<B_DILLZZ> and online OFX updating with banks
<holycow> okay does anyone know specifically where i can tell the panels to not allow window overlap but allow apps full x.y space on my second moni where there are no windows?
<lettuce> ya, I know that it's possible, but I am really even safer than an OSX user with linux right?
<holycow> depends on how you configure your machine
<B_DILLZZ> lettuce no worries
<lettuce> ok :)
<dennister> WillLuongo: bit...still struggling
<WillLuongo> dennister: did you get that bad package out?
<LinkCanabico> holycow i dont remenber how but it is posible il check at home in hear with jus a laptop
<holycow> coolness
<holycow> appreciate that
<pacman> hey Will, can you set it up so we're in our own room?
<B_DILLZZ> has anyone recommend any financial software with direct conect to online banking?
<holycow> gonna try #kde just in case
<dennister> supposedly...not getting the status error(1) anymore
<WillLuongo> pacman: I IMed you
<WillLuongo> dennister: What is it doing now?
<pacman> I guess you can't hear me, because I'm "unregistered"
<LinkCanabico> holycow i have the spanish version kde here maby if i try to translate it helps
<pacman_> will: come to channel #pacman
<holycow> LinkCanabico, ehe :) si! i wish i spoke spanish
<Whiz2> dwidmann: none at all
<dennister> tried purging a couple of things...not sure if "ALL" in /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ and Al are supposed to be files or directories
<WillLuongo> dennister: they were supposed to be directories
<michael> shalom
<Whiz2> dwidmann: I checked to see that the links were placed correctly for starting up, and they are.
<michael> just installed feisty
<michael> wow what an upgrade from dapper
<michael> I like
<dennister> if they're files, installing brscan2 should create them...ok, well when i try to "sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane/GramCmData/ALL" i get another error message that says mkdir can't creat the directory
<LinkCanabico> its control center; desctop; window behaviur;
<LinkCanabico> sory for my english
<holycow> de nada
<WillLuongo> hmmm
<WillLuongo> dennister: did it let you mkdir any of the others?
<dennister> yes, and i found out what i did wrong with the ALL now
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, can anyone help me through compiling a code?
<dennister> ok, brscan2 is supposedly installed properly now...
<WillLuongo> K-Ryan: I might be able to, depends on what you are trying to do
<dennister> installing my mfc is much harder with feisty than with dapper or edgy
<K-Ryan> Compile freeciv
<K-Ryan> unless there is a package for it, let me check...
<WillLuongo> K-Ryan there is a package
<K-Ryan> oh, yippie
<levon> okay this is serious question if i have xp ntfs installed on a computer how would i install kubuntu i tried but failed horribly so now im here to ask. or if i have kubuntu on the hard drive already and i want to put xp pro on it would that way be better. okay heres my options load xp pro first then kubuntu or kubuntu first then xp pro
<WillLuongo> levon: pro first, then kubuntu
<K-Ryan> levon: you just need to setup partitions for each
<WillLuongo> levon XP will wipe the mbr and won't let you get to kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> as long as you do that you will have the least amount of problems
<Whiz2> dwidmann: it only seems to start when i type "sudo teapop -s"
<levon> yep that happened already
<levon> will luongo
<K-Ryan> Oh, didn't know about that...
<holycow> LinkCanabico, muchas gracias!
<holycow> that worked
<holycow> :)
<WillLuongo> levon: you don't have to partition first, Kubuntu can automatically repartition free space to install itself.
<LinkCanabico> no problem
<dennister> this command still can't find any scanner: sane-find-scanner | grep usb
<K-Ryan> it will split partitions instead of erasing?
<levon> okay so now heres the next question i already got xp pro on and i tried to put kubuntu using the installation but it said that it couldnt re partition it to the size i wanted
<K-Ryan> well, formatting the partition
<dennister> "command not found"
<K-Ryan> i had trouble with ntfs as well, it needed to be
<levon> well it couldnt resize it at all
<K-Ryan> what was it, not defragged
<K-Ryan> checked for errors, i cant remember the command
<levon> is it because of the ntfs
<dennister> has anyone else here installed a scanner with feisty yet?
<LinkCanabico> some scaners are only detected as root try sudo xsane
<K-Ryan> No, I repartitioned my ntfs
<K-Ryan> So it's not that
<WillLuongo> levon: no, it should work fine as far as partitioning go
<WillLuongo> es
<levon> hmmm
<dwidmann> Whiz2: well, I suppose if you want to try something, try moving /etc/init.d/teapop to teapop.bak, and then alter teapop to say nothing but the teapop -s
<WillLuongo> dennister: I have, I used Kooka with great results
<levon> this really sucks i wish my father in law was like me just put the thing on the whole drive
<levon> but hes a slow learner lol
<WillLuongo> levon: Did you try the auto partition in Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Yeah Kubuntu is a big change over Windows
<K-Ryan> But it can be customized to feel very similar
<levon> naw i havent tried that
<dennister> yes, but this time, with this festy, kooka is only detecting the tuner as a scanner device
<levon> well wait yes
<K-Ryan> Personally I like Kubuntu, but I'm a big gamer so I keep Windows
<K-Ryan> Anyway...
<LinkCanabico> exacly my problem with a canon scanner
<WillLuongo> K-Ryan: I am in the same boat. I only use windows for games and for my pro-audio apps
<levon> once you goto install it pulls up the language menu after that its says how do i want to partition i left it on the first part and just moved the size to 20 gigs
<K-Ryan> Then you goto do it, it tries but tells you it can't. Right?
<levon> yep
<dennister> I actually wrote a howto for this mfc for kanotix...http://www.kanotix.org/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-22202.html and everything's working fine for edgy except the scanner part
<K-Ryan> Yeah I had the same thing
<levon> lol
<levon> K Ryan how did you get yours on then
<K-Ryan> I ended up reisntalling Windows for some reason and when I did that it fixed up the drive
<levon> oh okay
<K-Ryan> But that's not really what you wanna do
<dennister> feisty is handling usb mounting and a lot of other things quite differently it seems
<K-Ryan> It was a format
<levon> well i have installed it like 3 times
<levon> so dont feel to bad
<K-Ryan> How old is the drive?
<levon> new
<levon> 160 gigs
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> Mine too =)
<levon> my old man is kickin lol
<K-Ryan> 3 installations eh?
<levon> i have 2 hard drives 80 gigs a piece
<levon> yes 3 installs im hoping this one is the charm lol
<K-Ryan> Over last summer, I had to reinstall it almost every other day
<levon> omg lol
<K-Ryan> I took me weeks to figure out my hard drive was failing
<K-Ryan> It never happened to me before so I was clueless
<WillLuongo> levon: are both drives empty other than the OS?
<LinkCanabico> xp pro has a problem detecting biger drives be careful there
<K-Ryan> But mine is also XP home
<dennister> i've also made the /etc/udev/10-local.rules file, too, but i'm wondering if for feisty I shouldn't put an entry into 45-libsane.rules instead
<levon> will luongo that 2 hard drive is my set up
<levon> my father in laws is 1 hard 160 gigs
<WillLuongo> levon: oh, got you
<levon> lol
<levon> will i was hoping he had two
<levon> :)
<levon> would have made my life a whole lot easier
<WillLuongo> levon: is your 160 empty other than the os then? ;)
<levon> well its totally empty now
<levon> i reformated it because after i tried to move the size it didnt find the boot loader to xp
<levon> :(
<K-Ryan> Grub didnt work?
<levon> so now this will be my fourth install
<WillLuongo> levon: next time use the repair console from the xp disc to fixmbr
<Whiz2> dwidmann: my problem has been solved. I had to reconfigure it to run in standalone mode instead of inetd mode
<levon> lol that sounds like an idea
<levon> okay so now ill do another fresh install ill leave my computer on this chat so when its done ill but comming back here:)
<dwidmann> Whiz2: ah, that's good
<K-Ryan> Alright, good luck!
<levon> but *be
<levon> thank you
<WillLuongo> levon: but you should be able to install xp first (the normal way), then install Kubuntu and partition the drive. Make sure that you use an automatic partition guide thingy... lol
<WillLuongo> levon: good luck!
<dennister> wait..wait...wait...success!!! :-)
<K-Ryan> Just leave unpartitioned space when installing xp pro
<K-Ryan> That way you don't have to repartition, avoid the conflict completely
<K-Ryan> Yes coolzgeek?
<dennister> kooka and xsane are now working with the mfc's scanner, and NOT trying to scan with a tuner :)
<WillLuongo> K-ryan: You shouldn't have to, and Kubuntu will still want to partition the remainder of the space.
<WillLuongo> dennister: Congrats! :)
<LinkCanabico> dennister: how did you do it
<K-Ryan> You don't have to, but if you do, you don't have to worry about repartitioning
<coolzgeek> Nothing
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu can leave unpartitioned space
<K-Ryan> You just don't do the auto
<coolzgeek> Where do i get the codecs for amarok?
<levon> willluongo thanks
<K-Ryan> !extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> well a lot of the scanner-section of the howto i wrote and posted above aren't needed by feisty
<K-Ryan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<levon> lol i left and came back to see messages for me
<K-Ryan> theres a package, I don't recall its name
<chemicalvamp> whats the best mud client
<K-Ryan> But you just need that package and you'll be alright.
<levon> omg lol
<dennister> but installing the software part properly means that a couple of other steps are needed that weren't needed with edgy
<K-Ryan> What's up levon?
<levon> k ryan success lol im already partitioning it
<K-Ryan> Success with what?
<WillLuongo> levon: congrats!
<levon> okay how do i leave more then 8 mb of unpartioned space
<levon> will luongo not yet
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<WillLuongo> levon that 8mb isn't really unpartitioned, xp uses that
<LinkCanabico> the 8mb  is necesary
<WillLuongo> levon I don't remember exactly, but you can customize the size of the partitions.
<K-Ryan> He said how do you leave more than that, not how do i partition it
<WillLuongo> levon in the installer I mean
<K-Ryan> *asked
<levon> lol its okay
<dennister> my howto i wrote for kanotix (modeled on Ubuntu's bobsongs and another contributor) should probably be updated for feisty
<K-Ryan> Partitioning from Kubuntu, you just need to change the partition end spot to a lower number
<K-Ryan> Forgive me it was a while ago I did this, but it should be close
<LinkCanabico> levon are you in xp or kubunu
<levon> im in nothing right now lol on my computer
<levon> father in laws is gettting the big F formation
<levon> brb
<levon> i have to see whats going on with it
<dennister> what always stumps me (and I never can seem to remember) is when packaging is broken and freezes up everything you try to do to remove the blockage
<K-Ryan> Wow, freeciv gives you so many nations to choose from...
<K-Ryan> Even fictional ones
<K-Ryan> Mordor
<WillLuongo> dennister: I had that problem so many times I almost consider myself an expert... almost... lol
<dennister> thx for ur support/help WillLuongo
<WillLuongo> dennister: I am glad to have an opportunity to give back... so often I come and get help!
<dennister> yeah...that's how I feel lots of times
<LinkCanabico> Mordor? dont tuch the ring it takes you to windows side
<GWillakers> coolzgeek: install Automatix http://www.getautomatix.com/
<K-Ryan> lol
<K-Ryan> Nah, Greek for me
<K-Ryan> I like what they start with
<K-Ryan> Or what they started with in Civ2 anyway
<LinkCanabico> lol
<LinkCanabico> export ESPEAKER=localhost:16001 &
<LinkCanabico> sorry wrong window
<jontec_> let me double-check, after a rm, there's no way to retrieve data, correct? Is it archived anywhere. I have something I want to get back. O_o
<LinkCanabico> no you lost it
<jontec_> awesome.
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to rip a package off your box
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chemicalvamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<pacman_> uhm...
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LinkCanabico> OracleGD get a life
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<pacman_>  any idea how I can see a webcam on YIM, using Kopete?
<OracleGD_> Download the official Y! client
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<kalorin_> the official Y! client sucks
<OracleGD_> I know.
<pacman_> exactly
<LinkCanabico> ye
<OracleGD_> You have to though.
<OracleGD_> I know.
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<sepeck> for anyone whose client supports it...   /ignore OracleGF_
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<levon> okay maybe another minute or two
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: In here.
<`> 
<chemicalvamp> the op should be kicking him
<sepeck> works wonderful for dealing with 14 year old boys
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<levon> what the hell oracle nock that crap off
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<`> whats up
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<sepeck> may not be one awake and I feel free to ignore jerks in any channel
<levon> damn spammer
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<pacman_> so back to my original question.......
<crimsun> Hobbsee: are you around?
<pacman_>  any idea how I can see a webcam on YIM, using Kopete?
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<levon> thats okay ignore is comming
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAaAaAa
<chemicalvamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<kalorin_> I haven't tried sorry
<OracleGD_> I'm done here.
<levon> ban him
<LinkCanabico> i second that
<crimsun> OracleGD_: don't do that again.
<sepeck> ban him
<WillLuongo> thired?
<sepeck> anyway
<WillLuongo> third even
<levon> ban him
<levon> thats three votes
<chemicalvamp> make it 4
<wayne__> He's on my ignore list.
<crimsun> just ignore the dipshit and move on.
<dwidmann> and 5
<levon> any more? press one if you think its good idea
<pacman_> I'll bite...make it 6
<sepeck> let him drain some other projects resources
<levon> 1
<chemicalvamp> he wil realize how imature he is, when he neds help and cant come here for it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by Hobbsee
* OracleGD_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pacman_> go to #ilovebillgates
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<pacman_> or that
<LinkCanabico> ok lets move on
<pacman_>  any idea how I can see a webcam on YIM, using Kopete?
<pacman_> heh
<dwidmann> ah, much better
<chemicalvamp> yeah lets
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to brutaly rip out a package?
<LinkCanabico> pacman_ sory no idea
<kalorin_> nigthy
<Linux_Galore> pacman_: you cant Yahoo uses a windows only video codec
<chemicalvamp> rip out and stomp on*
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<CU> hi - boot progress indicator not showing on laptop- needed to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - add visafb & vga=773 ---- is this a known issue??
<pacman_> not even with WINE?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: dpkg --purge?
<WillLuongo> pacman: You could try wine.
<Linux_Galore> pacman_: you may get it working in wine but you will have to install a pile of dll that are not part of the client
<lettuce> ok, I updated to fiesty fawn and now my trash can is missing
<pacman_> ah
<chemicalvamp> sudo dpkg --purge k3d?
<levon> well thats nice okay now xp is installed now im ready for the next part of the dual boot process 1 i need to place in my handy dandy kubuntu cd then ill goto install then i select english then whats next?? auto partition i want it to only take 30 gigs i change my mind while taking a poop poo lol
<lettuce> where did it go?
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: sure, why not
<jontec_> okay, it's alright, everyone! as it turns out, I have a published copy that I could use for backup and one on windows. That was almost bad, still.
<WillLuongo> lettuce right click the panel add applett then add trashcan
<dennister> now i need some extensions and add-ons to mozilla...any suggestions people?
<levon> well lets all hold our thought brb ill place in the cd and get there haha brb
<Linux_Galore> pacman_: easier just to use vmware or qemu install xp and then install the yahoo client
<WillLuongo> dennister: fireftp and chatzilla are two I use often and really like
<chemicalvamp> dwidmann didnt work
<WillLuongo> but that is because windows sucks for those. I haven't had to install either one on my linux box. :D
<dennister> for instance...i hate having my surfing monitored...i'm a privacy nut, but the last time I used proxy services a search would take forever...and send me to Eurpoean sites, when I wanted local Canadian ones
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: how so? dpkg --purge shouldn't have any trouble removing a package ...
<pacman_> no thanks, Bill Gates gets nothing on this computer
<dwidmann> unless it's broken
<chemicalvamp> yes
<dwidmann> In which case you should try something like apt-get -f install
<chemicalvamp> want the paste?
<Linux_Galore> pacman_: about 2% of people have a yahoo account anyway lol
<dennister> fireftp didn't worok too well for me
<chemicalvamp> i get the same error if i do that
<pacman_> heh
<WillLuongo> chemicalvamp yes please
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: sure, why not, lets see the past3e
<Linux_Galore> pacman_: pidgin (used be called gaim) work on yahoo chat
<Linux_Galore> works*
<chemicalvamp> WillLuongo dwidmann here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18199/
<WillLuongo> dennister: it isn't as good as FTPGrabber, for sure
<WillLuongo> pacman: the package is still called GAIm though
<dennister> a FAST proxy server would be great, however
<WillLuongo> I use it, it doesn't support video...
<WillLuongo> I'm on it now as a matter of fact. The IRC is nice. :)
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: looks like an error in the remove script
<Linux_Galore> gizmo-project are talking about releasing a client that does video on OSX/Linux later this year
<dennister> i mean, with the google searc on konq and firefox, while they are convenient sometimes, I usually have to go to firefox's own site to get the canadian results
<LinkCanabico> yum update gaim
<chemicalvamp> dwidmann how can i fix it?
<michael> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> dwidmann the install may be corrupted also, i had semi-frequent crashes while downloading
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WillLuongo> pacman_ you can apt-get install gaim
<michael> ahh thanks
<WillLuongo> or use adept
<CU> hi - boot progress indicator not showing on laptop- needed to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - add visafb & vga=773 ---- is this a known issue??
<dennister> np michael :)
<WillLuongo> pacman_ sudo apt-get install gaim
<WillLuongo> sorry
<chemicalvamp> CU if its known, you could find out by googling it
<CU> chemicalvamp: er, is this findable easily using any ubuntu website tools?
<majnoon> ok it says 20 more minutes
<chemicalvamp> dwidmann ide like to know what to do, cuz at this point i cant install ANYTHING i keep getting the error message, and stuff isnt being configured
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: I don't know what you should do, dpkg doesn't have an option for skipping the post-installation script
<michael> is the incredible amounts of static in the sound normal after Fffeisty install?
<michael> I  JUST installed minutes ago
<WillLuongo> dwidmann: do you get the same error messages with apt-get?
<chemicalvamp> CU search the error message, and you will find forums
<dwidmann> WillLuongo: it's chemicalvamp, not me
<WillLuongo> oops
<WillLuongo> sorry
<CU> chemicalvamp: There's no error message - it's a failure to appear during boot
<WillLuongo> chemicalvap: do you get the same error messages with apt-get?
<coolzgeek> i can't make glibc
<chemicalvamp> yes i did
<chemicalvamp> when trying to install new stuff, or fix currently installed stuff
<dennister> so does anyone know of a proxy method for surfing that doesn't slow firefox down to a crawl?
<coolzgeek> How do you make glibc?
<WillLuongo> coolzgeek: I think there is a package, so you shouldn't have to make it.
<levon> alright im good
<dennister> coolzgeek: yes, and if you 'make' something you're compiling a package...not for newbies
<levon> got to the guided size thats the one im going to use for resizing right
<dennister> programmers compile
<pacman_> didn't even see the cam invite on gaim
<coolzgeek> where do i download the deb?
<LinkCanabico> levon: yes
<coolzgeek> i don't want the rpm
<human> [Hi.]  I've been trying to setup a printer (local) but I can't. It's a HP Deskjet 610CL. I've used it before with ubuntu (edgy) and I've had no problems, but after following similar steps I got nowhere with kubuntu (feisty). I've added the printer through the wizard (system settings > printers) with different configurations and also manually with different configurations and nothing seems to work. I do a print test and it gets
<human> stuck in "processing" (and that means no printing). Any ideas/suggestions?
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: try using aptitude and see if the results are any different
<coolzgeek> chemicalvamp try apt-get moo
<coolzgeek> haha
<dwidmann> also try using --reinstall instead of remove, and see if it makes any difference chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> there is a -force thing for dpkg
<WillLuongo> pacman_ There is no video support for yahoo in gaim, sorry
<levon> okay now another question when i move it to 20 gigs thats all it will use right i dont want it to eat up any more then 20 gigs
<coolzgeek> Whats chemicalvamp's problem?
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: yes, but I doubt it
<pacman_> dpj
<pacman_> doh
<dwidmann> *will do much good
<WillLuongo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18199/
<dwidmann> try it if the other things don't work
<WillLuongo> coolzgeek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18199/
<WillLuongo> sorryu
<dennister> chemicalvamp: --force-architecture is only for trying to install a package made for another architecture than the one you have
<LinkCanabico> levon: yes
<chemicalvamp> --force-...                Override problems (see --force-help)
<dennister> like w32codecs on an amd64 architecture
<soulrider_> dennister: not only programmers compile
<LinkCanabico> levon: wait!!!!!!!!!!!
<levon> k
<levon> im here still lol
<soulrider_> dennister: you can be a newbie and compile stuff
<LinkCanabico> how is the disk partitioned right now
<dennister> soulrider_: true, but i hate compiling with a passion...i know i tried myself as a newbie
<levon> xp professional
<coolzgeek> was it an rpm?
<levon> is taking the whole hard drive
<LinkCanabico> ouch
<levon> aww man
<soulrider_> dennister: its not that fun, but oh well
<coolzgeek> chemicalvamp was it an rpm?
<LinkCanabico> sory to inform you
<levon> what do i have to do?
<coolzgeek> did you download it?
<WillLuongo> levon: make sure to use the selection that guides you through using the remainder.
<coolzgeek> rpm?
<soulrider_> dennister: in other distros like Arch, someone can make a script that you can run and it will download and compile the package, and it WILL work for you
<dennister> i don't think i was ever successful with compiling...and yet i did mythtv with an ivtv driver card set up in 1st 6 months...but only with edgy
<LinkCanabico> you will need to start again sory
<WillLuongo> LinkCanabico: Why do you say that?
<levon> willluongo im using whole hard drive
<dennister> soulrider_: yes, kanotix was pretty good with these type of scripts
<levon> theres only 8mb free lol for unused partion
<WillLuongo> levon: that 8mb isn't really free
<levon> okay
<levon> will the kubuntu resize the windows partition
<levon> its ntfs
<WillLuongo> levon: I meant guides you through the repartition sorry
<WillLuongo> levon yes
<dennister> coolzgeek: are you a newbie to linux?
<LinkCanabico> ther is the posibility that xp is scadert all over the disk
<chemicalvamp> no its k3d
<levon> omg
<chemicalvamp> i dont see it on the "aptitude -f list
<dennister> because as a newbie you should stick to only deb packages...no rpm's
<levon> link well i will try brb
<GWillakers> adblock noscript are my fav's
<coolzgeek> i noe
<coolzgeek> could use yum
<dennister> and stick to downloading from synaptic, adept, and apt-get whenever you possibly can
<WillLuongo> LinkCanabico: It is a fresh install and shouldn't be a problem for him (of course, it is still a possibility :) )
<majnoon> ok i'm TRYING upgrade to feisty
<coolzgeek> feisty rocks
<LinkCanabico> levon: if you nead step by step pinguinorozado@hotmail.com msn
<dennister> coolzgeek: yes it does :)
<majnoon> i just hope it works
<levon> aright its resizing
<dennister> some things still need work, but they've made mythtv so muche easier than even edgy-myth was....other things are easier too, like sun java
<coolzgeek> It does and it got my wireless card working
<CU> Hi - The K-start menu items don't  match what is shown in the "KDE Menu Editor".  How fix this?
<LinkCanabico> good luk
<levon> now another question last time i did this it worked to a point when it got to grub last time it would load kubuntu but not xp
<coolzgeek> w8
<dennister> now ubuntu and canonical REALLY need to lean on nvidia to get surround sound to work
<coolzgeek> go to here
<dennister> otherwise nvidia has treated us linux-lovers fairly well
<LinkCanabico> levon: ok then wen it loads kubuntu you have to edit grub.conf
<crimsun> dennister: you mean Ubuntu users, not "ubuntu and canonical".
<coolzgeek> levon you have to edit menu.lst
<dennister> yes, crimsun
<coolzgeek> change the windows xp part to
<chemicalvamp> i get the same error code
<dennister> kinda hard to get software to put pressure "lean" on people
<coolzgeek> map (hdo) (hd1)
<coolzgeek> then map (hd1) (hd0)
<levon> oh well that would have been easier
<coolzgeek> and then chainloader (hd1,0)+1
<coolzgeek> delete the parts between map and title
<coolzgeek> how do i install google toolbar?
<levon> okay
<levon> thank you
<levon> be back in a little while if i still have a problem
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18199/ i get it doing anything...
<adriana10orol> alguien sabes espaol?
<chemicalvamp> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<levon> aww im seeing two diffrent thinkgs to edit guys  coolzgeek says to edit menu.lst and link canabico says to edit grub.conf which one lol
<stoft> coolzgeek: google toolbar - try here: http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/toolbar/FT3/intl/en/
<levon> things *
<coolzgeek> it worked for me
<stoft> levon: /boot/grup/menu.lst should be the right one, make a backup first
<coolzgeek> are you on 2 hd?
<majnoon> stoft, it still going
<majnoon> i hope it works
<stoft> majnoon: hey there, x:ed me fingers for you :)
<majnoon> better make it toes too
<levon> thank you
<chemicalvamp> anybody? i just wanna know if there is a command to just nuke k3d
<LinkCanabico> trust coolzgeek i did it on fedora
<coolzgeek> restart your com
<coolzgeek> chemicalvamp restart your com
<majnoon> about 30 sec for downloads to finish
<coolzgeek> remove and restart
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: well, I don't think there is (though there should be!)
<chemicalvamp> coolzgeek its not reoving, and my computer has been restarted a few times since this has happned
<coolzgeek> why do you wanna nuke it?
<coolzgeek>  why
<dwidmann> coolzgeek: it has all of his package management effectively locked out
<CU> Anyone tell me about how to get the k start menu to match the "KDE Menu Editor" settings?
<chemicalvamp> cuz its not needed, and obviously not installed correctly
<majnoon> ok stoft this what i did: first in sources i switched edgy to feisty, then did update in adept and it started the upgrade wizard and it running now
<michael> System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager     <--- How do I get there?
<coolzgeek> show me your grub
<michael> its not in my menu (fresh install)
<coolzgeek> i mean konsole
<coolzgeek> did you su?
<stoft> majnoon: sounds fairly correct, you actually don't have to change your sources, adept will do it for you :)
<coolzgeek> hey you din't su
<chemicalvamp> CU right click on the menu : /
<majnoon> it kept giving me errors before i did it
<coolzgeek> chemical you din't su
<CU> chemicalvamp: yes, but changes made there are inconsistent with the k menu
<chemicalvamp> brb reboot coolzgeek
<stoft> and why would he need to reboot??
<LinkCanabico> why not
<Doctor_Nick> He gon' die
<majnoon> stoft, i think he trying to fix grub
<coolzgeek> noo
<stoft> majnoon: ah, I thought he was fixing/nuking k3b...
<coolzgeek> nuking k3d
<coolzgeek> not k3b
<majnoon> could be
<majnoon> it no HURT anyway
<coolzgeek> well chemical did it work?
<stoft> oh! good thing I didn't get involved in the discussion earlier, kept reading k3b for some reason... :)
<majnoon> ok it SAYS about 8 hours left
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18200/
<stoft> majnoon: what kind of connection do you have?
<majnoon> it INSTALLING now
<majnoon> download done
<majnoon> 4Mb me think
<michael> how do I know in adept what driver to use for my nvidia card?
<stoft> majnoon: 8hrs... hope it jumps down a bit. oh well, you'll find out soon... or later
<coolzgeek> chemical go into su
<majnoon> this my prob me think :: CPU[1] : Pentium III (Coppermine)@731.629 MHz
<stoft> majnoon: could be
<stoft> nighty people
* chemicalvamp chases my cat with a zipzap rc
<coolzgeek> what time is it on the other side of the world?
<majnoon> Sun Apr 29 01:27:46 EDT 2007
<chemicalvamp> ive tried su coolzgeek
<LinkCanabico> 12 houers more
<chemicalvamp> but instruct me, i'll type w/e u say
<coolzgeek> ok
<chemicalvamp> LinkCanabico or less...
<coolzgeek> lemme read first
<coolzgeek> how bout sypnatic?
<chemicalvamp> coolzgeek would it be installed?
<chemicalvamp> if not, cant do it
<chx> Wanted to install feisty from usb stick, got as far running the installer from the stick, I switch to another TTY, I try to mount /dev/sdc1 (dmesg tells me that's my stick) and mount /dev/sdc1 /cdrom says Invalid argument. Tried -t fat , tried /mnt, no dice.
<coolzgeek> try dpkg -l
<coolzgeek> i mean dpkg -l k3d
<chemicalvamp> pF  k3d            0.5.12.0-1ubun 3D modeling and animation system
<michael> how do I know in adept what driver to use for my nvidia card?
<CU> Anyone tell me about how to get the k start menu to match the "KDE Menu Editor" settings?
<sonoftheclayr> michael: the nvidia website has a list of cards that each driver supports
<chemicalvamp> CU click save?
<michael> oh, must have missed it
<michael> thanks
<LinkCanabico> CU:  there is one way but you will loose your KDE config
<CU> chemicalvamp: thx, no, they don't display the same way - have you tried to do that?
<CU> LinkCanabico: How?
<coolzgeek> type aptitude
<coolzgeek> chemical
<CU> LinkCanabico: and, why aren't they consistent?
<LinkCanabico> Warning!!!!!!!!  remove your .kde from home
<michael> System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager     <--- The web page tells me to go here
<michael> cant find it
<coolzgeek> you see a black screen?
<chx> no idea 'bout why busybox mount tells me "invalid argument" :( ?
<LinkCanabico> that way your entire kde wil be reseted as you log in again
<coolzgeek> then arrow to virtual packages
<coolzgeek> u using konsole or terminal?
<chemicalvamp> coolzgeek k
<chemicalvamp> konsole
<CU> LinkCanabico: If your comments are to me, Are you being serious? remove .kde???
<Doctor_Nick> is there anyway to see a history of package installs?
<Doctor_Nick> any way
<LinkCanabico> yes they are
<coolzgeek> go to virtual console
<Doctor_Nick> hows that
<LinkCanabico> i sed it wass  REALY risky
<dennister> k, looks like I'll have to exit kde to go to gnome in order to install compiz...
<LinkCanabico> but it does the trik
<dennister> what a pity...
<dennister> unless someone can tell me another way?
<chemicalvamp> coolzgeek ?
<coolzgeek> are you there?
<LinkCanabico> CU dont do it if posible but somtimes it is faster to reconfigure KDE then find 1 corupt config hiden somewere
<chemicalvamp> no?..
<coolzgeek> i mean on aptitude
<coolzgeek> type aptitude
<chemicalvamp> im in aptitde
<coolzgeek> ok
<dennister> cya soon folks
<coolzgeek> scroll to virtual packages
<chemicalvamp> did
<coolzgeek> enter it
<chemicalvamp> did
<LinkCanabico> CU is your root KDE configured the same way? if so just copy it
<coolzgeek> you use vi?
<coolzgeek> scroll down like vi
<chemicalvamp> im on them
<coolzgeek> go to k3d
<CU> LinkCanabico: this is practically a brand new fiesty install - just a few days old, not much done to it.  I just went to insert some "divider" lines into "k>sustem" using kde menu editor, but the list showing in the menu editor is ordered differently thatn the list that comes up from the k menu.
<chemicalvamp> vik3d?
<coolzgeek> k3d the package name
<chemicalvamp> i can search k3d, and it pops up
<chemicalvamp> what should i do to it?
<coolzgeek> enter
<chemicalvamp> want me to paste the info?
<LinkCanabico> CU then there woul be no much harm done so "I woul do it " but it depends on you!
<CU> LinkCanabico: any idea why there is this discrepancy between the listing in the k menu, & what the menu editro shows?
<coolzgeek> yes
<coolzgeek> i gtg now half an hour later i will help you
<coolzgeek> bye
<coolzgeek> cya in half an hr
<chemicalvamp> cnt aste it anyways
<LinkCanabico> yes and no! it hapend to me 2 times it hapend to me because i was editing it and updating at the same time
<LinkCanabico> no idea if this was your case
<coolzgeek> type it
<chemicalvamp> what exactly do you want to see?
<makuseru> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LinkCanabico> /QUIT
<coolzgeek> the information
<chemicalvamp> do you need to see the dependancies?
<coolzgeek> yep
<chemicalvamp> suggests    aqsis (UNSATISFIED)
<chemicalvamp> is in red
<se7en> somebody know why ktorrent keep crashing on feisty
<chemicalvamp> se7en does it freeze up?
<se7en> nop just crashes chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> mine locks me up on edgy
<se7en> about ever 30 min crashes and i have to restart
<makuseru> how do i open/install a .bin file?
<coolzgeek> install aqsis
<coolzgeek> and then uninstall the whole k3d
<coolzgeek> or you can reinstall k3d and uninstall it again
<coolzgeek> i have to go now
<coolzgeek> bye
<Doctor_Nick> what are my options for japanese input in kubuntu?
<michael> need help with installing nvidia drivers
<Doctor_Nick> (I don't speak it natively, I just need to type it in)
<michael> ubuntu help page doesnt help
<makuseru> Doctor_Nick: theres somthing in the add remove aboutu that
<chemicalvamp> how do i reinstall?
<Doctor_Nick> makuseru: ?
<makuseru> Doctor_Nick: just search kanji in the add remove
<michael> ubuntu webpage tells me to go to places in my menu that arent there. What do I do?
<michael> acnt find any help in forums either
<michael> (cant)
<michael> using Feisty
<makuseru> whats your problems?
<makuseru> err problem*
<michael> video
<michael> I have an nvidia card
<makuseru> why is that a problem?
<makuseru> your going to need to specify
<michael> sorry, I need drivers for it
<michael> I have no 3d acceleration
<michael> and cant run open GL
* makuseru looks around suspitously
<makuseru> get ge automatix
<makuseru> go get*
<makuseru> but i didnt tell you to do that
<michael> I was told I didnt need it for Feisty
<makuseru> i did
<michael> add/remove programs?
<makuseru> no
<michael> or adept
<makuseru> www.getautomatix.com
<michael> I'm a newbie dude
<makuseru> like i said, i didnt tell you to use that tho
<Wuerm> @all: good morning (time at my home: 8 o'clock)
<michael> why is thatt?
<michael> gnome?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> the ops dont like people recommending automatix
<chemicalvamp> where are installed packages located?
<chemicalvamp> i have to delete one
<dennister> ok...this compiz is wierd...as soon as i cam back to kde, adept-notifer had a tiny icon...since no updates were needed, i was trying to get it to close, then maximized it instead, and it was all gobbleygood...doesn't like gl i guess...took a hell of a lot of trial and error just to get it to quit
<michael> ok going there now
<chemicalvamp> and i would like to know the command to stomp on it after its deleted
<dennister> and then i tried to open konversation, but the server list won't close
<makuseru> dennister: try in #ubuntu-effects
<dennister> both ways to close it: the icon in the top left corner, and the x in the top right, don't function to close that window
<makuseru> chemicalvamp: in adept
<dennister> ok...will do
<chemicalvamp> makuseru no
<makuseru> chemicalvamp: yes
<chemicalvamp> i said no for a reason
<chemicalvamp> adept is a program
<chemicalvamp> it reads
<makuseru> do i care? you said "where are installed packages listed" and i told you
<chemicalvamp> when i said located i meant where they are saved
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> should be /usr/bin
<chemicalvamp> thanks
<makuseru> no prob
<makuseru> i would be carefull deleting things form there tho
<makuseru> did a purge not work for you?
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18200/
<michael> makuseru: can I install the 32 bit version in the 64 bit Feisty?  reason: dependentcy problems
<chemicalvamp> says that for everything.. -f install dpgk --purge.. install anything... everytime
<michael> with the 64 bit version
<chemicalvamp> yes
<chemicalvamp> i have 64bit comp / edgy
<michael> ok cool
<makuseru> michael: that dosnt make sense, can you install 32 bit version in 64bit version? huh
<michael> reason for dependentcy problems (from what I understand from the error is that I dont have python?)
<NsOmNiAc> I'm having a really hard time with my video card anyone willing to help ?
<NsOmNiAc> under Kubuntu 7.07
<LinkCanabico> yes it is posible but you nead all dependencys in their 32 version to
<chemicalvamp> upgrade to edgy, its better
<michael> Sorry, I have 64 bit Feisty install
<sunflov> edgy?
<NsOmNiAc> Feisty
<sunflov> my system is kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> missread sorry
<michael> with no luck in the automatix2 64 install
<michael> is that better? makuseru
<michael> I will try and install the 32 bit version
<chemicalvamp> would anybody happen to know where installed packages are listed, (in a file) what does apt-get look at when it wants to fix a broken install?
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> ok
<makuseru> chemicalvamp: ALL programs are in /usr/bin
<chemicalvamp> i deleted all the k3b files, it still says the same thing
<sunflov> I have a AMD 64bit CPU,and I install the 32bit kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> if i can find the text file (probably) that has a list of packages installed. and delete k3d from it, i think i can fix this
<NsOmNiAc> for some reason I can get it to do 1024x768 it's an Nvidia 5700 VE and I can't get it to do a higher resolutino any thought anyone ?
<NsOmNiAc> I'm used to 1600x1200
<NsOmNiAc> under Debian I didn't have this issue
<chemicalvamp> sunflov the 32 bit version will work fine, but the 64 bit version will take full advantage of your archetecture
<sunflov> thank you
<michael> chemicalspill is right
<michael> I reinstalled (this time the 64 bit version)
<michael> and it runs noticably faster
<sunflov> and my audio card has no sound ,it is rtl hdaudio
<michael> sound sucks though
<crimsun> sunflov: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<sunflov> i will try
<pukemeister> niteall
<chemicalvamp> any gurus in here know what file adept, apt-get, etc.. reads to build the list of installed, not fully installed programs?
<michael> crap, 32bit automatix2 wont install cause I have a 64 bit cpu
<michael> so what am I stuck?
<michael> do I need to have python to install automatix2?
<michael> looking for anyone who can help me get nvidia drivers for feisty
<michael> apparently I cant go about it the same way as earlier versions
<wolferine> michael, its in the ubuntu guide
<wolferine> google the guide
<chemicalvamp> i wish i could help, but i never figured it out either
<wolferine> look for latest nvidia
<michael> I tried, but it tells me to go to the part of my menu that isnt there
<michael> dead end
<wolferine> michael, which part?
<sunflov> http://pastebin.ca/463926
<michael> System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager     <--- The web page tells me to go here
<wolferine> michael, did you install the latest driver?
<michael> thats not in my menu
<wolferine> oh wait
<wolferine> thats in there to get it
<wolferine> right click on Applications
<wolferine> then Edit
<wolferine> then click on Administration at the bottom
<michael> edit the menu?
<wolferine> michael, is there any other edit?
<michael> right click on applications.... you mean the kmenu button?
<wolferine> im using Gnome
<wolferine> sorry, cannot help
<michael> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<michael> this is the Kubuntu room
<michael> and I guess no one that has feisty has their 3d acceleration enabled
<michael> (with kde)
<michael> oh well, maybe tomorrow
<michael> night all
<jussi01> michael: just use the edgy instructions - they shoud work for feisty also
<michael> well, ok. I'm a newbie and if I screw it up, I'm afraid I   wont beable to undue my mess
<michael> lol
<michael> this is a fresh install, so its not like I will be loosing anything
<jussi01> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> michael: use thos instructions...
<michael> ok
<michael> how do I get to the restricted device manager?
<michael> I dont  have the path they gave me on the page in my menu
<michael> crap, I was looking at feisty
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<jussi01> michael: hang on, those are ubuntu instructions... Ill have a look for some feisty kubuntu ones
<michael> sorry
<jussi01> michael: dont be sorry, just wait a sec, ill find some good instructions for you :D
<michael> thank you
<michael> I have looked for so long
<jussi01> michael: it is simple from memory, which nvidia card do you have?
<michael> fx
<makuseru> michael: did you get automatix?
<jussi01> !automatix | makuseru michael
<ubotu> makuseru michael: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<michael> no, it wont install
<jussi01> DONT DO IT
<makuseru> jussi01: ive used it on countless comps, with NO problems
<makuseru> and michael: see, told you
<jussi01> michael: whats the model number
<michael> makuseru: yeah
<makuseru> what went wrong?
<michael> I think its fx5900
<jussi01> michael: akies
<jussi01> ok
<michael> akies?
<jussi01> michael: okies... :P
<jussi01> sorry...
<jussi01> meaning "ok"
<michael> ahhh
<michael> lol, sorry. new one on me
<majnoon> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dug> I changed every color to my liking, but there are a few that I can't seem to change, that is my web browser firefox how would I go about matching my scheme of colors to firefox?
<michael> it weird that Ubuntu only has help for those using gnome
<FireTalon> ubuntu is built for gnome
<michael> if you use kde (at least to a newbie) your screwed and ignored
<jussi01> michael: yeah a little weird they havent updated the factoid...
<laervian> good day everyone
<jussi01> michael: run these commands
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jussi01> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<laervian> does anyone here know how to have the nvidia module NOT unloaded during suspend?
<jussi01> and then restart the X server
<michael> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<jussi01> michael: you included the enable on the end?
<michael> yes
<jussi01> and you pasted them one by one?
<michael> yes
<michael> the first one worked fine
<michael> wait maybe not
<jussi01> michael: ?
<michael> let me give you what it said
<michael> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kelly> hey guys, quick question. Is fat32 access slow on linux?
<michael> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18211/
<Shiva88> kelly- i've never noticed it to be, but i'm hardly an experienced linux user :)
<jussi01> michael: automatix has been nasty to your system...
<kelly> ok, because I am using cp to copy my home folder from a ext3 drive to a fat32 parition and its taking ages :-(
<jussi01> michael: run sudo apt-get -f install and pastebin the answer for me
<michael> it wont install
<baskitcaise> Kelly:I hope you are not going to use it from the fat32 or copy it back? it will lose all perms and security
<Shiva88> kelly- what baskitcaise said :)     also, is it an IDE drive?
<kelly> baskitcaise: no its only a few avi files etc. yes its an ide drive in a usb 2.0 case
<michael> want me to paste after install?
<jussi01> michael: did you run that command i gave you?
<michael> yes, its installing now
<jussi01> if so, paste the output in the paste bin for me
<michael> 93%
<baskitcaise> OK then :-) I don`t have much speed drop onto USB drives in fat32 here
<Shiva88> kelly- i was going to tell you to make sure that UDMA was enabled, but i don't think that's applicable for an external drive.  i'm afraid i can't really help you
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<kelly> baskitcaise: how long would you expect 10gb to take to a usb fat32 drive?
<michael> it wont let me talk
<jussi01> michael: is your nick registered?
<baskitcaise> Umm... IIRC it took me a couple to four hours for around 40gig a week or so ago but that is from memory so the figures could be way out there
<michael> no, I JUST installed feisty
<michael> I havent dont anything yet
<michael> (done)
<jussi01> ok, well give me the pastebin of it anyway
<michael> k
<baskitcaise> I just set it up and left it while I went out
<makuseru> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<michael> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<michael> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18212/
<jussi01> michael: now run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jussi01> and:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<michael> ok
<jussi01> and restart x
<jussi01> afterwards
<kelly> baskitcaise: the estimate for me is 2 hours for 10gb, terrible
<jussi01> michael: Im going for a while Ill bbl to see how you did.
<michael> great ok
<michael> thanks for your help
<michael> if it works I may be in bed
<jussi01> michael: np
<michael> :o)
<johnt> !firefox | johnt
<baskitcaise> That is the way it works kenny, it needs to sync after every packet so to speak, just in case the media gets removed
<TheCreationist> michael: You do know how to restart X, right?
<baskitcaise> this slows down the copy but makes sure you don`t lose data
<jussi01> michael: ill leave irc on so just leave a message here and ill read back - remember to prefix the message with jussi01
<jussi01> TheCreationist: looks like it
<jussi01> :P
<TheCreationist> :P
<smile> hi ... what's the best HTML creator ? screem, bluefish, or Nvu ???
<smile> and can i make HTML pages with Kdevelop ?
<jussi01> smile: for me its quanta...
<smile> jussi01: why ?
<snowdonkey> smile: Quanta has quite a bit of features, and is a bit more stable than Bluefish
<smile> snowdonkey: thx :-)
<snowdonkey> Code folding, built-in CVS, built-in FTP too I think.
<snowdonkey> No prob.  :)  I had the same problem with it as most HTML editors - no tab rearrangement.  The order you open documents is what you're stuck with.
<NsOmNiAc> anyone here help me out with a screen resolution problem
<NsOmNiAc> I have always used Gnome or E and for some reason I can't get KDE to go higher than 1024x768
<mattia> ciao
<mattia> c qualcuno?
<ukubuntu> NsOmNiAc in gnome I editted the xorg.conf but not sure for kde
<NsOmNiAc> I'm halfway tempted to move back to gnome
<pvandewyngaerde> gran paradiso alpha 4 doesn't start on my kubuntu feisty: (firefox-bin:6630): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.Using the fallback 'C' locale.(firefox-bin:6630): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<TheCreationist> NsOmNiAc: Don't do it!
<NsOmNiAc> lol TheCreationist
<NsOmNiAc> I love the key bindings in KDE
<NsOmNiAc> but I can't get the damn graphics card to work right
<TheCreationist> Bindings?
<TheCreationist> Ah... Fiesty or Edgy?
<phratman> Anyone know how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/45438
<hv23> hy guys, anybody know when the knetworkmanager 28% bug will be fixed?
<Hobbsee> hv23: what bug?
<hv23> if you have a wifi with atheros chipset and want to join a wireless network the knetworkmanager hangs at 28%
<rasgod> I am back :)
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<makuseru> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<holycow> neato
<holycow> didn't know about vmware in repos
<makuseru> !vitrual dekstop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vitrual dekstop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<makuseru> im not looking for beryl
<makuseru> im trying to open a program in a virtual desktop
<holycow> what the fuck do i care what you are looking for?
<holycow> that was for me
<johnt> be nice people
<makuseru> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> biteme fanboy
<makuseru> we need an op in here
<holycow> you need to be less self centered
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by Hobbsee
* holycow was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (give me a break...)
<mat1980> knetworkmanager doesn't connect to my wifi network at startup
<mat1980> I have to select the network to connect, then it connect to it
<Hobbsee> hv23: probably when atheros get their drivers better, or networkmanager gets fixed.  it used to work
<mat1980> but there is only one network.
<mat1980> How can I make knetworkmanager able to connect at start up without manual actions?
<Hobbsee> it should, once it's done it once
<mat1980> unfortunately it doesn't
<mat1980> I always have to make it manually
<Maruko> hi
<Maruko> I have a problem with GAIM
<_kmh_> hi
<Maruko> the contact list got extended on the right and it is tooooooo long
<Maruko> it goes from one working space to another
<Maruko> what can I do
<Maruko> I cannot resize it...
<_kmh_> does anybody have experiences with a 7.04 install on a dell inspiron 9400 ?
<rasgod> Maruko , lol
<Maruko> @rasgod = ya it's pretty funny, but also annoyin g sometimes...
<_kmh_> and or what do i do if the install process gets stuck during network interface detection ?
<wolferine> if I tried to remove something before, just checking what packages were going to be removed, then now I do sudo aptitude install new_app it still asks me if I can to continue with the removal from before, how can I take that out?
<wolferine> so I am not prompted each time
<rasgod> hm Maruko, maybe try another chat manager like kopete, its also pretty good, maybe then you dont have this problem anymore
<Maruko> @rasgod = my6 situation is quite unusual : I am running Kubuntu, but I have 2 DE: KDE and XFCE, I use the second one with Gaim as a predefined IM program....
<rasgod> ohh
<gdiebel> Maruko: window handles not available? if using kwin try using alt,right-drag the window
<kraut> moin
<johnt> dumbkiwi: Hi from Hamilton
<don> hello I just got 7.04 up and running
<johnt> don: so what do you think?
<don> I love it
<johnt> how about beryl/compiz?
<don> I like all os systems thay amaze me kubuntu is my favorite
<Maruko> whatb is Kwin?
<Maruko> @gdiebel = what is Kwin
<don> just starting with kubuntu
<johnt> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maruko> (I am working on XFCE so I don't know if KDE apps will work)
<don> where can I get ninvida dvrs?
<gdiebel> Maruko: kwin is kde window manager
<Maruko> so it will not run on xfce
<wolferine> if I tried to remove something before, just checking what packages were going to be removed, then now I do sudo aptitude install new_app it still asks me if I can to continue with the removal from before, how can I take that out?
<johnt> don: nvidia drivers are there by default look in your package manager
<johnt> don" then search glx
<don> ok thaanks
<wolferine> someone must know
<wolferine> i really dont want this to remove all my files
<rasgod> wolferine , umm wait a mom , I search something I think I know the solution ;)
<don> wwhat is glx?
<wolferine> !glx | don
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnt> graphics i a windows environment
<johnt> in
<rasgod> wolferine where that packages broken which u want to remove?
<wolferine> i dont want to remove any
<don> ok things are working very well on this copy
<wolferine> i just want to stop being prompted to remove them
<DarkED> hi, i installed some games from the repos and some of them aren't working. I try to run them and KDE acts like it's going to load them, but they never load
<DarkED> this is happening with balazar, Tremulous, and one other game
<wolferine> DarkED, run from command line
<DarkED> wolferine: sure thing
<wolferine> check the output for errors
<rasgod> ah
<DarkED> wolferine: slune and balazar give me "ImportError: No module named soya"
<DarkED> wolferine: tremulous is missing a pk file, i can fix that later
<rasgod> wolferine when you open the packet manager there is an option filter for "removal" how about that?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install a 32 bit environment on my Kubuntu Feist 64 ?
<wolferine> rasgod, ?
<wolferine> what do you mean?
<makki>    
<makki>    
<rasgod> um I mean under kubuntu, I've opened the Adept Manager, and there is some option with a cross for "removal"
<wolferine> rasgod, yes, but do you really understand my question?
<rasgod> lol I am stupid, I think I dont understand the question *lol* :(
<wolferine> probably not
<makki>  
<makki>  
<makki> can some one help me o find arabic channel?
<rpedro> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rpedro> :|
<wolferine> what is the counrty code?
<makki> any arab country
<rpedro> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<makki> thanks
<rpedro> np
<makki>     
<makki>     
<makki>  
<DarkED> woah
<DarkED> arabic...
<DarkED> thats odd
<wolferine> if I tried to remove something before, just checking what packages were going to be removed, then now I do sudo aptitude install new_app it still asks me if I can to continue with the removal from before, how can I take that out?
<makki> i install a software but i can not find it in application menu
<pag> wolferine, I'm not quite sure, but you could try sudo aptitude keep-all
<johnt> wolverine: why dont you let it take it out.. then put it back again later???
<wolferine> Johnt its about 100 packages
<wolferine> thats why
<johnt> Wolverine they will be cached locally so not really a problem is it?
<wolferine> Johnt I am not sure if you know what your talking about
<wolferine> thanks pag, I beleive that might have worked
<rasgod> gone
<Linx> Hi
<Linx> I upgraded to feisty but while upgrading I get errors with programs trying to update the rc.d files
<johnt> wolverine: You are probably right I had a similar experience but there were no where near 100 packages involved. I am certainly no expert and would never pretend to be
<wolferine> its quite obvious by your use of the ? mark
<Linx> update-rc.d displays its usage details
<johnt> wolverine: fair enough I will back out now!
<Linx> indicating the updates are sending the incorrect command line parameters when trying to upgrade packages
<Linx> but I am unsure how to fix the problem
<Linx> what version should update-rc.d be for feisty
<levon> anyone know how to get ie working
<levon> need it for cambodian fonts i have no choice ive tried wine
<levon> but it pulls up a white box
<levon> ive tried ies4linux works on some sites but not all
<binks> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<binks> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<binks> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wolferine> !webcam | wolferine
<pvandewyngaerde> i have installed linux32 and flash plugin 9, but i have no sound in kubuntu fiesty because of the 32 bit emulation
<jussi01> !botabuse | binks
<ubotu> binks: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<levon> getting ie to work on linux anyone
<icecruncher> !Boty
<icecruncher> !Bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binks> jussi01: sorry i never new that
<binks> levon there are tutorials on the forum for ie
<jussi01> levon: either get ies4linux or crossover office
<levon> i tried ies4linux not good
<levon> what is crossover office?
<jussi01> levon its like a beefed up version of wine...
<levon> apt-get install ?
<levon> what would the name be
<jussi01> levon: http://www.codeweavers.com/ it costs...
<levon> :)
<jussi01> its $40 US
<levon> looks like ill dig in my pocket
<jussi01> it installs ie6 with 5ish clicks...
<levon> i have some pocket lint for now
<jussi01> levon: it is a very good product, i have it myself
<levon> wait till i get paid friday lol
<binks> l  | http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<binks> levon:
<jussi01> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<jussi01> :D
<levon> yes im here
<binks> jussi01: so thats not abusing the bots ;)
<binks> levon:   | http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<levon> very nice thank you
<levon> oh ive downloaded that
<levon> i cant get cambodian fonts to render though
<binks> levon:  | the power of google hey who would beleive it
<binks> have you run wineonfig
<levon> i have downloaded ie6 sp1 and have it installed but its not going well
<binks> wineconfig
<levon> yes
<levon> but im not sure i set it up right
<levon> i get the browser to work
<levon> it works but wont display the fonts correctly
<levon> for www.rfa.org/khmer
<levon> actually if you click that you will see what i see
<levon> i tried placing the fonts they use into that folder in wine something or other fonts but it doesnt work i also tried placing them into the ies4linux folder under fonts still nothing
<binks> levon:  works for me in Konk
<levon> hu?
<levon> konquere
<levon> no way
<binks> yes and in firefox what do you need ie for
<baudthief> Has anyone compared the performance of vmware under ubuntu (host) and WinXP (guest), on a core2duo and a regular prescott P4? Just wondering how much difference it'll make performance wise with 2 cores and VT
<binks> its not english should it be
<levon> no way
<levon> no
<levon> it should look like damn i dont know hold on
<levon> www.rfa.org
<levon> should look like the letters
<fdoving> baudthief: i have not compared, but the core2duo with vt feels very fast.
<levon> the 6 one counting left the icons
<fdoving> baudthief: i use the kvm, not vmware though.
<levon> its like a temple
<levon> the letters next to is is how everything should look
<binks> ok you lost me are you makeing the web page
<baudthief> fdoving: Never tried kvm... basically, I _want_ to stay running ubuntu (migrated from XP recently), problem is there are a few apps I need that are only available in windows
<baudthief> vmware on my 3.2G P4 + 1024MB ram is usable, but not nearly enough
<levon> oh you know what here www.rfa.org/khmer the letters at the top of the page in the middle thats how its suppose to look not like the us alphabet
<levon> binks does yours look like that
<wolferine> how do I find my kernel version?
<Linx> uname -a
<fdoving> baudthief: understand. windows xp in kvm on my core2duo 2.16ghz with 2GB ram is usable. haven't really used it  for anything.. but it does not feel slow at all.
<baudthief> fdoving: That's exactly what I wanted to hear! :D
<LinkCanabico> exit
<levon> binks if yours looks like that all the way through i would like to know how its done because ive tried everything and i thought i had it at one point but it wasnt right the letters were there but they wernt spelling words lol
<auino> ciao
<baudthief> I guess worst case scenario, can always run all the windows apps on a windows machine, and use Krdc/vnc through ubuntu
<fdoving> baudthief: that's also an option.
<levon> linkcanabico
<auino> hi
<levon> i got it working good
<baudthief> fdoving: Thanks for your help :)
<levon> now i want to run ie explorer but ies4linux doesnt do what i want lol so im trying to use wine any tutes on that
<auino> someone can help me?? i've got some problems if i press shift button more than one time...
<balint> hi
<balint> i cant see my fodlers on ntfs wicj have got special hungarian characters
<Soule> moparisthebest
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jussi01> !hu | balint
<ubotu> balint: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Soule> is anyone on #mopar?
<balint> i already solved the problem. i had to umount -a, and after that, mount -a  and the special chars wrere visible from now on.
<balint> but i dont want to type in this commands on every system start up
<balint> so is there a solution to make this umount -a , mount -a excersize automatically???
<icecruncher> balint: you could make a script
<levon> how can i tell what wine version im running
<balint> well i dont know how to make a script :(
<icecruncher> :)
<icecruncher> balint: jsut a sec
<Soule> .
<jtt> balint, put that command at the end of your /etc/rc.local  file  just before the  exit 0 line
<Soule> can someone go on #mopar, and get moparisthebest to talk to me here??
<balint> jtt this will run thi two command every boot?
<icecruncher> Soule: what the heck for?
<Soule> i want to get unbanned, i got banned for no reason on #mopar
<jtt> balint, yes
<icecruncher> balint: or you could have some fun by learning bash http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/Bash-Scripting-Introduction-HOWTO/en/index.html
<balint> after umount -a just hit an enter? or wich character separates the commands?
<Linx> how so I enable the boot splash on feisty?
<jtt> Soule, then /msg the admin on what ever node you logged into
<jtt> balint, yes
<jtt> balint, newline separates commands
<levon> anyway to tell wine version
<balint> thx
<Soule> ??????
<jtt> balint, sure
<Soule> i need mopars attention
<jtt> Soule, what node did you login to originally
<Soule> omfg
<balint> jtt and this runs as root ?
<Soule> node?
<Soule> node?
<jtt> balint, yes all  rc.d  rc.local  run as root a boot
<Soule> node??
<jtt> Soule, yes freenode,  ubuntu  etc. not channel
<Soule> what do you mean
<Soule> irc.moparisthebest.org
<balint> jtt, well lest check it out :)
<jtt> Soule, ok then /msg the admin and see if they will help you
<Soule> what admin
<Soule> idk i cant get on the channe;l
<Soule> idk i cant get on the channel
<jtt> Soule, hold on let me get the format
<Soule> can you just tell him to reply here??
<blekos> i am using ubuntu, i wanted to ask if desktopBSD is more stable/ secure than ubuntu
<jtt> Soule, do you know how to use pastebin
<Soule> mp
<Soule> no
<coolzgeek> Chemical1
<coolzgeek> !
<coolzgeek> chemical vamp
<balint> jtt well the unmounting worke perfect, only the remounting didnt work XD:)
<Linux_Galore> brilliant ubuntu videos -> http://www.ubuntutribe.com/
<Soule> GET MOPAR TO TALK HERE
<Soule> go on #mopar
<Soule> and tell him to start talking to me on #kubuntu
<jtt> Soule, ok hold on a sec
<fdoving> Soule: please stop, this is the kubuntu support channel, it has very little to do with our personal problems with this mopar.
<dac_> does kubuntu have the games available that unbuntu has?
<fdoving> dac_: you can install the same games, yes. you can even make ubuntu kubuntu, and vice versa. just with installing some packages.
<balint> jtt another question. my /media/hdax folders appeared on the desktop, can i delete them from the desktop?
<dac_> ok,go where to do this?
<jtt> Soule, the support node for  #mopar  is  freenode.net  I will send you the commands you need in a sec
<Soule> i am on freenode!
<fdoving> balint: rightclick on the desktop, desktop properties -> behavior -> device icons.
<Soule> omfg how hard is it to get his attention
<icecruncher> Soule jtt: please do this with pm
<Soule> icecruncher  i dont see you helping e
<Soule> just tell him to talk to me here
<icecruncher> Soule: at leat offtoic, and i pmed the mod on the chan about it
<MementoMori> !kinternet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinternet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> *least
<Soule> what chan?
<fdoving> Soule: please stop, this has nothing to do with kubuntu support.
<Soule> i need to get unbanned
<balint> fdoving that doesnt solve my problem :(
<fdoving> balint: wasn't it the device icons you wanted to remove?
<levon> how do you change directories in console example i need a space cd health directors
<balint> i dont know why my sda1 disk appeaerd on the desk
<balint> i just mounted and umounted ,and it appeaerd :(
<fdoving> levon: 'cd health\ directors'
<balint> btw the rc.local didnt remounted what i want :(:(
<don> I cant get wine to work anyone?
<levon> aww thank you
<balint> rc.local did the umount perfectly, but in the next line i wrote mount -a, but didnt do it :(
<Jok3rs> #java
<icecruncher> don: I presume you installed it, right?
<dac_> fdoving, how do you make  your nick orange?
<don> many times
<fdoving> dac_: no idea. it's not orange here.
<don> says error files
<jtt> !pastebin >jtt
<dac_> ok
<don> downloaded it right clicked and install
<Jok3rs> Mopar
<dac_> bot tell about hiding a nick.
<Jok3rs> get mopar in her!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=Jok3r@66.206.49.112]  by fdoving
* Jok3rs was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Don't.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<don> wihich wine for 7.04??
<dac_> uboto,tell about hiding a nick.
<balint> jtt i solved it :) only had to umount the sda1 itself, and not umount -a
<balint> i dont know whats the diference but it worked at least
<dac_> ubotu,tell about hiding nick
<jtt> balint, what was the original problem i never heard it
<balint> jtt the problem was that when i remounted my sda1, it was shown on the desktop :S
<jtt> balint, ok
<Ratlos> hallo habe kubuntu neben wxp auf zweite festplatte installiert jetzt bootet xp nicht mehr
<hyper_ch> !de | Ygg`drasil
<ubotu> Ygg`drasil: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jtt> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<don> wine starts to load then fizzles out anyone?
<jtt> don, cant help dont use it
<don> ok
<don> what you use?
<jtt> don, wait a bit someone might pick it uo.  I only use vmware works great
<don> that cost?
<Linx> what are you trying to do with wine?
<don> load it to run some software
<don> see what I can do with it
<don> experimenting
<Linx> so... wine software.exe
<Linx> ?
<don> I like linux but nothing i have works with it
<Linx> what type of software are you wanting to use?
<don> camara games
<blekos> when i do  apt-get autoremove among the other things it ask for gnustep-gui-common if i wanted to be removed
<don> printer dont work either
<blekos> what will happen?
<Linx> just install the kde games
<Simeon_H> just steal cedega :D
<Linx> heaps of games
<blekos> will gnome work without it?
<Linx> what type of printer?
<Linx> just need to configure cups to work with your printer
<don> kubuntu is fine like it is I just want to see what all I can do for myself
<don> lexmark
<don> i cant install anything but what it allready has
<Linux_Galore> lexmark have a open source project running around, I saw it last week
<Linux_Galore> I think its to compete against HP's open source website
<don> it sould work  but this one  needs it own dvrs dic  ha hhhha
<Linux_Galore> if you want to configure your printer the lazy way is to use kprinter
<Tux2B> does anyone know about setting up FTP servers with wu-ftp? I am trying to install it on an ubuntu computer but I have some problems with it
<don> wonder if wine can run driver for printer
<Linux_Galore> don: if the lexmark printer has a postscript engine you should be able to use a cups hp driver
<Linux_Galore> ie good printer all have a postscript engine
<Linux_Galore> printers*
<don> ok i have not tried with 7.04 but did not on 6.06
<mehdi> hello evry body,
<don> i am having  fun anyway
<Linux_Galore> don: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<don> most of linux dont let me install  anything
<mehdi> Linux_Galore: do u now how setup a macromedia flash player?
<Linux_Galore> I find all the enterprise grade printers work fine in Linux its just the cheap $30-$50 printer that seem to have issues ie they dont have a postscript engine so need a huge driver in the machine to do the work
<Linux_Galore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<don> tried flash player wont  install on any i tried
<don> I can do anything with windows i am learnig linux now
<Linux_Galore> don: go to the adobe.com  web page download the flash plugin unpack it then just copy it to /home/user_name/.mozilla/plugins file
<don> I will check out flash again
<A_A> how do i make a grub boot disk in kubuntu ?
<atidem> A_A: with grub-floppy
<fdoving> A_A: use the 'grub-floppy' command in konsole.
<don> i doownloaded file  it is in home now
<A_A> cheers
<don> i have to install it
<don> it in home how make work?
<Linx> what was the file?
<don> Ill try to copy file to what you said
<Linux_Galore> A_A: or use the mkboot tool
<don> I love linux I just wish I was not so stupid with it
<Linux_Galore> !bootdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> nice little step by step guide for making a boot floppy -> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html
<Linux_Galore> someone gave me a floppy recently with a file on it, one small problem I dont have an systems with floppies anymore
<Linux_Galore> any*
<don> What folder does flash need to be in?
<JohnFlux_> don: /home/gordon
<MementoMori> I have a laptop with kubuntu feisty and an ati video card (using fglrx driver): what's the better betwen beryl and compiz?
<JohnFlux_> !flash | don
<ubotu> don: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JohnFlux_> !beryl MementoMori
<JohnFlux_> !beryl | MementoMori
<ubotu> MementoMori: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<don> flash player
<JohnFlux_> don: click on the link ubotu gave you
<don> i haave it it just sits there
<JohnFlux_> ..
<don> ok
<blekos> i have donwloaded ufo_alien_invasion, and there are a make and a makefile, what am i supposed to do?
<JohnFlux> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<JohnFlux> blekos: ^^
<mogens> hi guys... Anyone had problems installing skype in kubuntu? Tried with automatix and manually with apt, but cant get passed the license agreement as it seems impossible to select <Ok> in bottom
<MementoMori> !libberylsettings0-kconfig
<MementoMori> !libberylsettings0-kconfig
<JohnFlux> MementoMori: you want to find that file?
<aleksanteri> where are the kde color themes located at?
<AndrewB> MementoMori: I love the nick :D
<JohnFlux> mogens: why can't you select it?
<MementoMori> JohnFlux: It's a suggested package....... I would like to know what it is
<mogens> that's what i can't figure out
<mogens> any special button for it?
<JohnFlux> blekos: still there?
<MementoMori> AndrewB: thanks
<JohnFlux> mogens: ...
<JohnFlux> !skype | mogens
<ubotu> mogens: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<JohnFlux> mogens: maybe that will help?
<AndrewB> :)
<JohnFlux> blekos: hello?
<MementoMori> i'm going to install beryl: is libberylsettings0-kconfig useful?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> still here
<MementoMori> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-kubuntu beryl-manager emerald-themes libberylsettings0-kconfig
<JohnFlux> blekos: there's a better way than doing it from source, if you don't mind downloading it again
<aleksanteri> !schemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MementoMori> am I missing something?
<blekos> np, broadband is here :))
<JohnFlux> MementoMori: try it and see? :)
<blekos> mementomori why not use sudo aptitude?
<mogens> right... I did add the skype repository to sources, updated and installed with apt. I get the skype end user license agreement in console window, but can't get passes that window...
<aleksanteri> where are the kde color themes located at?
<blekos> johnflux what should i download?
<JohnFlux> blekos: http://abi-wg.de/yann/ufoai-v2/00README
<JohnFlux> blekos: do you know how to add a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mogens> just thought that it might be a kde/kubuntu bug or something
<blekos> yes np
<blekos> either sudo kwrite or from the manager
<JohnFlux> blekos: yep
<JohnFlux> blekos: add the line it says to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MementoMori> JohnFlux: I dont want to break the system.......
<tuco> guys morning. Any of you managed to run Beryl using an ATI card (mine is X1400)?
<JohnFlux> blekos: then use the package manager (or command line) to install ufoai
<pag> aleksanteri, do you mean those located at /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/ ?
<blekos> ok, i'll do so
<aleksanteri> pag: no, the ones which the user saves
<aleksanteri> (i want to export mine)
<pag> aleksanteri, ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/ maybe?
<blekos> do u think beryl worths it?
<aleksanteri> pag: yeah, thanks :)
<pag> np :)
<JohnFlux> blekos: not in kde
<JohnFlux> blekos: best to be patient and wait for kde4 :-)
<JohnFlux> (beryl wise)
<JohnFlux> imho
<blekos> have tried the kde4 yet?
<blekos> or is it too messy?
<Simeon_H> have you called Jenny yet?
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: It's pretty messy :/
<blekos> oh i c
<blekos> is it true it will come out be the end of '07?
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: Impossible to tell for sure, but it's looking likely.
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: Some parts will be missing/ primitive, though.
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: It should be much better by the time KDE 4.1 is released =)
<blekos> :)
<jussi01> blekos: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment software. A release date has been scheduled for 23 October 2007.[1] 
<blekos> i hope the transition to be smooth...
<Linux_Galore> there is a kde4 live cd running around based on suse
<blekos> is there any obvious change?
<blekos> i mean if i downloaded will i c smg or the major work is in the bckgroung?
<mogens> Hi again... Still with my skype issue. Uploaded a screenshot of where i am install process:
<mogens> http://www.keepmyfile.com/image/4863fb1567713
<mogens> here is where i can't select <Ok>
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: Mainly in the background.  The changes in the foreground are largely for the worse (e.g. there is no desktop for wallpaper, icons etc).
<SSJ_GZ> blekos: Although some of the apps (ksysguard, kdegames, krunner) are visibly different and in pretty good shape.
<cox377_> does anyone here do mysql?
<tuco> How can I reactivate icons in the system tray please?
<mc__> cox377_: yes
<mc__> cox377_: simply ask your real question please
<icecruncher> my debsig verifivcaion is failing for each package downloaded with apt and all others. any way on how to turn it of, or fix it?
<cox377_> mc__: sorry mate, just seen your msg
<cox377_> I'm trying to install mysql and get it up and running
<cox377_> but i fall @ the first hurdle
<cox377_> when i go to make a password for the root users i get this msg
<cox377_> mysqladmin -uroot password 'new-password'
<cox377_> i get
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cox377_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<cox377_> when ever i seem to try anything i get access denied
<cox377_> I've tried
<cox377_> mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password
<cox377_> still the same
<Tm_T> !fi | tuukka
<ubotu> tuukka: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<mc__> cox377_:  what happens if you type mysql -u root mysql
<cox377_> mc__: i get this msg
<cox377_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<stoft> cox377_: try "sudo mysqladmin password newpassword"
<mc__> cox377_: alright,but you know your root password?
<cox377_> stoft: anbd where newpassword is put my new password?
<mweijts> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stoft> cox377_: exactly
<cox377_> mc__: is that the root password for mysql or for my kubunu machine?
<icecruncher> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mc__> cox377_: for mysql
<cox377_> mc__: well i'm trying to set one, (i think)
<cox377_> stoft: when i run your command i get
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cox377_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<mc__> cox377_:  if you havent set one you should be able to connect without a pw
<cox377_> thing is, i'm trying to install fluxbox install.. when i come upto this command in the install how to it gives a simlar msg
<cox377_> mysqladmin -uroot -p create torrentflux
<cox377_> thats the command i use to create the new db
<cox377_> but i get the following msg
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cox377_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<cox377_> i hope i'm being clear enough
<stoft> cox377_: ok, think I get the prob now, wasn't reading the man page correctly do: "mysqladmin -uroot -p password newpassword" where newpassword is your newpassword and you will then be prompted for your old password
<cox377_> stoft: i get this msg when i do that
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cox377_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<cox377_> does that no states that i'm now running with a root password?
<cox377_> now*
<cox377_> stoft: it didnt ask for a new password either, it just said 'enter password'
<stoft> and what did you write?
<cox377_> well the only password that i would have ever put for this
<cox377_> are we stumped for ideas?
<stoft> cox377_: when installing mysql did you configure a password for root? (I can't remember if you're prompted for it when installing mysql)
<cox377_> stoft: nope, it just installs
<cox377_> stoft: it didnt prompt for root pass
<stoft> cox377_: the NO and the YES just mean that you are either trying to connect to mysql without using or using a password.
<stoft> cox377_: ok. what happens if you do "mysql -u root"?
<crazy_bus> kopete is really annoying.  I have to type a password for the wallet and that works.  But for some reason the wallet password doesn't work.  I've checked that its the right password.  But everytime I still have to enter my messenger password manualy.  How can I fix this?
<cox377_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<stoft> ok, not sure why you are getting that, you shouldn't be.
<cox377_> stoft: are we stumped?
<stoft> I am... hmm... which version of mysql is it?
<cox377_> stoft: Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.38-0ubuntu1)
<cox377_> thats what came up from the install
<stoft> ok, then at least we have the same version
<cox377_> yp
<cox377_> i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling like 3 times
<Karmuncol> wenas :D
<stoft> cox377_: wait a sec.... try doing "mysql -u root -p" and then entering the new password you were trying to set...
<Karmuncol> any body speak spanish?
<icecruncher> !spanish | Karmuncol
<ubotu> Karmuncol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Karmuncol> sorry y thanks :D
<cox377_> stoft: i get this msg
<cox377_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<stoft> and you entered the password when prompted for it and not before?
<cox377_> yeh, when it said enter password
<stoft> k
<stoft> cox377_: it seems to me that somehow you managed to set a password for "root" in mysql... but obviously you have no idea what it is.
<cox377_> i've only used one password
<cox377_> thats the weird thin
<stoft> cox377_: try "mysql -u root -p" and enter that password when prompted for it. just in case
<cox377_> still same error
<stoft> cox377_: when you deinstalled/reinstalled, did you use the --purge flag?
<cox377_> stoft: umm whats that mate?
<stoft> ah... did you use adept to reinstall?
<cox377_> nah, i did
<cox377_> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<cox377_> shall i do sudo apt-get remove mysql-server --purge
<cox377_> ?
<stoft> to remove the configuration as well, yes, (not sure of the order, I always put --purge between remove and the package name), but you can probably accomplish the same thing running "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0"
<cox377_> when running dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 do i need to uninstall?
<stoft> cox377_: no, hopefully it will reset your configuration though (including the password for root)
<cox377_> it asks m for a new password
<cox377_> right lets see
<cox377_> stoft: just ran this command
<cox377_> mysqladmin -uroot -p create torrentflux
<cox377_> and it didnt give any errors.
<stoft> great!
<cox377_> 2 secs
<sageLi_> hi
<jari> morjens. Pikkasen kaipaisin apuja.. Olen uusi kubuntu kyttj ja osaan kyll kytt googlea, mutta yhteen asiaan en ole lytnyt ratkaisua.. Miten voin avata kubuntulla PDF tiedoston joka on DRM suojattu. Acrobat ei sit tue.. Kirjaston verkkolainat ovat tss jrjettmss muodossa..
<stoft> !fi | jari
<ubotu> jari: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Aaronfromchina> Hello. :)
<Ubuntu_Liono> help
<llutz> hi
<sageLi_> I installed kubuntu 7.04 at sony vaio sz2. Connected to the internet, updated system reloads laptop, entered my login and password, a black screen (1s) and ... Again, "please enter login and password "
<jari> sorry. I am a new linux user and i need little help. Is there any way to open PDF files with DRM protection. Acrobat does not support that function. My netlibrary uses that stupid protocol... And sorry my bad english..
<Aaronfromchina> I was thinking to configure a media player on KDE. Is Kopete the best choice?
<trpr> i thought that was a Instant Messaging client, not a media player
<Ubuntu_Liono> does anyone know how to get my fans to work? My Powerbook is running extremely hot.
<Aaronfromchina> trotek: sorry. haha. it's Amarok.
<trpr> my preference is kaffeine but amarok is a nice program if you like that sort of interface
<jari> Does anyone knows solution for PDf/DRM problem??
<Aaronfromchina> trotek: I'm not care of interface. Just want it to support diverse codecs. :)
<stoeptegel> Aaronfromchina: yeah, kopete is for IM, you could try kmplayer or kaffeine though
<sdfaaaaaaaaaaaaa> hi
<sageLi_> sdfaaaaaaaaaaaaa: hi
<sdfaaaaaaaaaaaaa> how can i know what is my platform
<Aaronfromchina> hi
<trpr> Aaronfromchina: the codec support should be the same for all the players. for example, i am pretty certain kaffeine and mplayer share codecs, etc
<Aaronfromchina> platform,,,, you mean ubuntu/fedora, or KDE/gnome?
<sdf> when wat to download ubuntu ask me which platfor for your computer  intel , 64 bit
<sdf> pentium xt
<Aaronfromchina> trpr: I see. So like totem needs libxine-extracodecs, Amarzok also need it.
<sdf> i don tknow
<Aaronfromchina> sdf: are you using Intel processor?
<sdf> ya
<Aaronfromchina> sdf: what's the model?
<sdf> i wan tprogram for know that
<sdf> can you tell me any program?
<Aaronfromchina> reboot, and pause at the start screen. you'll see it.
<trpr> unless its a new 64bit processor, your platform is i386
<Aaronfromchina> I agree.
<sdf> ok
<pollyo> Hello
<sdf> i ll try
<pollyo> Any idea the time frame that they stated Kubuntu after the release of Ubuntu?
<jari> I am a new linux user and i need little help. Is there any way to open PDF files with DRM protection. Acrobat does not support that function. My netlibrary uses that stupid protocol... And sorry my bad english..
<pollyo> jari: Does the official PDF reader support it?
<stoeptegel> Aaronfromchina: myah, but totem uses gnome right?
<Aaronfromchina> steven_: ya
<Aaronfromchina> some tells me to use Kaffeine Player.
<Aaronfromchina> but it pops : a problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: drvc.so
<stoeptegel> Aaronfromchina: kaffeine is cool, it works well too
<jussi01> jari: are you finnish?
<trpr> i remember having popping sound w/ kaffeine. i can't remember how i fixed it :(
<stoeptegel> personally i only do kmplayer with maplayer engine for the HD stuff
<stoeptegel> *mplayer
<mrcreativity> i need help
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to install kubuntu on my desktop
<mrcreativity> when i install, i have to start in safe video mode
<mrcreativity> the normal mode just shows a messed up display after boot
<jussi01> mrcreativity: and what happens when you install from safe mode?
<mrcreativity> it starts up normally, and after installing everything is fine.
<mrcreativity> but the resolution is too low
<jussi01> mrcreativity: what sort of vidoe card do you have?
<mrcreativity> nvidia 6600 gt
<mrcreativity> i tried installing the drivers from adept installer
<mrcreativity> but after i reboot, i get that messed up screen again
<jussi01> mrcreativity: which drivers did you install?
<Aaronfromchina> I can't figure it out either, I'm using nvidia geforce 6200 turbor. I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  manually.
<mrcreativity> the ones in the reposiroty that i access thru adpet installer
<mrcreativity> there were 2,
<mrcreativity> let me check and tell u which ones
<mrcreativity> ones Nvidia x.org binary driver and the other is nvidia x.org legacy binary driver
<mrcreativity> can u please help me
<jussi01> IIRC you need to go to terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new  and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<korobase> I want search a environment parameter But It not in the /etc/profile,~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile.
<jussi01> mrcreativity: remove both of the ones you installed first, before doing that
<Aaronfromchina> jussi01: is it for all nvidia cards?
<korobase> Any other place can restore this?
<mrcreativity> i just did a fresh install
<jussi01> Aaronfromchina: no, just the newer ones...
<korobase> Hi,all.Help me please!!!!!
<jussi01> aa
<mrcreativity> the thing is that once i install the ones from the adept installer, i cant get into kubuntu at all except thru recovery mode and i have no idea what to do next
<korobase> I want search a environment parameter But It not in the /etc/profile,~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile.
<korobase> Any other place can restore this?
<mrcreativity> i have to reinstall kubuntu all over again
<jussi01> mrcreativity: are you in kubuntu now?
<mrcreativity> yes i am
<mrcreativity> just did a fresh install
<mrcreativity> i have never been able to install linux on this machine
<mrcreativity> of any kind
<mrcreativity> i always get the messed up screen
<jussi01> ok, if you get stuck go to recovery mode, do sudo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa driver
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> if you get stuck
<mrcreativity> but wont that mess up all the drivers? i did that the last time
<mrcreativity> i could boot up in peace
<mrcreativity> ill try the drivers u mentioned
<mrcreativity> and then come back
<mrcreativity> i hope it works
<jussi01> mrcreativity: good luck, i hope things work for you
<mrcreativity> my video is a pretty run of the mill card
<mrcreativity> jussi01: in case it doesnt, what can i do?
<mrcreativity> what do u think is causing the problem?
<mrcreativity> and why does uit show 61hz as the frequency of my monitor?
<levon> im banging my head against the wall one by one my hairs will fall, as i turn i bash in my teeth for i dread to speak, and i will not figure out how to fix my problem, there fore i will not sleep
<jussi01> mrcreativity: if it doesnt work what i just mentioned - do the reconfigure command and then select vesa and we can figure it out then...
<mrcreativity> ok. thanks 8
<mrcreativity> m8
<jussi01> mrcreativity: so now you need sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new  and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jussi01> Aaronfromchina: they should work for you too... I make no garatees though
<levon> jussi01 where do i buy the program cross platform or cross power something or other
<levon> cross office
<mrcreativity> jussi01: yes.
<jussi01> levon: www.codeweavers.com
<sdf> hi again
<sdf> my processor is
<levon> okay and its cross office right
<Aaronfromchina> jussi01: I did install nvidia driver, but it just doesn't work. So I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it works OK. :)
<jussi01> levon: crossover office
<atidem> anyone knows if is there a workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/72806
<jussi01> Aaronfromchina: well done :D
<levon> aww okay thank you
<sdf> intel(R) celeron(R) cpu 2.40GHz
<Aaronfromchina> jussi01: cheers.
<Aaronfromchina> sdf: It's i386 platform
<sdf> what is the platform of my computer???
<sdf> ok
<sdf> thank you
<Aaronfromchina> sdf: no problem. :)
<sdf> is fedora core 6 better that ubuntu?
<pollyo> sdf: In what way?
<llutz> sdf: no distro is _better_ than another, they are just different in some ways
<pollyo> sdf: "Does it work for you"?
<llutz> sdf: it depends on your needs, hardware, use, knowledge etc.
<sdf> what are the differencies between fedora and ubuntu?
<Aaronfromchina> personally, I like ubuntu.
<sdf> wh do you like it?
<sdf> why*
<mrcreativity> jussi01: what does sudo nvidia-glx-config enable do?
<sc0tch> Anyone experience a disappearing knetwork-manager? It was working fine, suddenly it disappeared from the panel, and also will not run from icon.
<levon> i like kbuntu but i dont like it also if i have to set up computers to use khmer for the default languge cambodian and translate www.rfa.org/khmer its a pain in my arse
<Aaronfromchina> first, it's faster than FC,
<sdf> second?
<Aaronfromchina> seond, because of i'm a newbie, and I don't know how to configure much things, I think ubuntu is easier to use
<mrcreativity> jussi01: its done. i have installed the driver and done sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jussi01> mrcreativity: enabls the configurability of it
<mrcreativity> should i restart x server now?
<sdf> third?
<Aaronfromchina> I still can't play media on KDE.
<mrcreativity> jussi01: but after i type in sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, i go a msg about setting being bacued up
<blckcts> Anyone that knows how to enable Theater Mode on Ati radeon...?
<stoft> sdf: personally I like ubuntu because: 1) it's built on Debian, and I like Debian (for its package management and its "it's ready when it's ready" philosophy), 2) because most things work out of the box and 3) I like the ubuntu philosophy
<jussi01> mrcreativity: restart now...
<Aaronfromchina> third, ubuntu has a freind community. I often can work out my problem thanks to people's help. :)
<sdf> stoft:thank you
<sdf> and thank for all guys
<Aaronfromchina> last but not the least, ubuntu is toally free, No charged Enterprice version (or something else). I don't like the different treatment. :(
<Aaronfromchina> my pleasure. :)
<stoft> np
<A_A> blackbox doesnt seem to open any ideas as to why ?
<A_A> i type blackbox into run and nothing happens
<Aaronfromchina> Kubuntu documents only mentions to install libxine-extracocdes for supprorting multimedia codecs. I did it, but Kaffeine cann't  a rmvb format saying codecs missing.
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that package that automatically sets up an ip and shares the internet via my second ethernet card if a client connects?
<ubuntu__> Im in trouble
<AdrenaliN198306> Hi, just a simple question, im trying to run tail -f at startup to echo /var/log/messages to /dev/tty12 however the script hangs, I beleive this is due to the fact you normally run tail in the foreground and ctrl c to close, Can someone please tell me how to run it in a scipt?
<AdrenaliN198306> Anyone?
<ubuntu__> I was helped last night and installed nvidia drivers. When I was signaled to restart x after the driver was installed..... I can no longer boot into Feisty
<ubuntu__> now I am on the Live CD
<stoft> AdrenaliN198306: you should be able to background it by adding " &" to the end of the tail command
<ubuntu__> sorry, I  cant boot into kde
<eleazar> Hello ... anyone awake?
<eleazar> I have a problem with read/write permissions.
<stoft> AdrenaliN198306: try playing with it in your terminal
<AdrenaliN198306> ok thanks Ill try the &
<pollyo> Hello
<jussi01> ubuntu__: restart in recovery mode, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa - that will return you to the pre- driver install state
<pollyo> What program for kde is used for digital cameras?
<eleazar> digiKam
<ubuntu__> ahh cool, your the guy that helped me... I'm michael
<pollyo> Thanks
<eleazar> I need to set the permissions on a mounted hdd to allow myself to write to the bloody thing.
<sdf> what is the programming language that kubuntu kernel be code??
<ubuntu__> it was like 3 or 3:;;30 last night am
<jussi01> ubuntu__: heh ok
<sdf> and how can i write this code?
<AdrenaliN198306> Also, does anyone know where I can find a driver for an ATI mobility radeon 7500 that works with ubuntu?
<jussi01> mrcreativity: how did it go?
<mrcreativity> jussi01: im back
<mrcreativity> it didnt work
<jussi01> oh, now that sucks...
<mrcreativity> i just a blank scree with a blinking cursor on the top left corner
<mrcreativity> im starting in recovery mode now
<ubuntu__> same here,  lol
<jussi01> Ill slap jdong later... (he's the one who gave me those instructions... )
<jussi01> :D
<mrcreativity> ok.
<mrcreativity> jussi01: what should i do now?
<jussi01> mrcreativity: so you did the reconfigure of xorg?
<mrcreativity> that dpkg thing?
<jussi01> yeah...
<mrcreativity> one moment please...
<jussi01> select the vesa driver
<sdf>  what is the programming language that kubuntu kernel be code??
<trpr> sdf: its C. download the source and start mucking around, if you really know what you are doing :p
<sdf> any one answer please
<jussi01> sdf: why?
<sdf> curious
<sdf> trpr:where can i find the source?
<trpr> kernel.org
<jussi01> sdf: thats a little offtopic, try to keep it on topic about support.
<ubuntu___> hello
<sdf> ok
<Hobbsee> sdf: c++, c, python, any other languages you'd care to name
<ubuntu___> preved amerikanchegy
<mrcreativity> jussi01: whats kernel frambuffer device interface?
<dak> anyone get error running gtk apps in kubuntu
<sdf> trpr:what do you mean with  "start mucking around"??
<dak> "pix map must have colormap"
<dak> i installed gkt and it dont fix it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<tom__> hi, anyone have a intel 950 gfx?
<trpr> sdf: it is an expression. it just implies playing around with something without a thorough understanding of how it works.
<mrcreativity> jussi01: ok...i tried reconfiguring the xorg
<jussi01> tom__: I dont, but i have the intel 915
<sdf> ok
<Tm_T> kids, stop nickspam
<mrcreativity> but i get this msg that says overwriting possibly cutomised configuration file
<sdf> trpr:can you give me the link??
<jussi01> mrcreativity: yes, it should say that
<mrcreativity> cool. now im rebooting
<tom__> jussi01: have you tried running ut2004?
<jussi01> tom__: no, but i do run enemy territory and tremulous
<mrcreativity> jussi01: i got the gui
<jussi01> mrcreativity: excellent :D
<tom__> jussi01: and they work ok?
<jussi01> tom__: beautifully
<tom__> jussi01: great thanks
<mrcreativity> jussi01: any suggestions on what i should do now
<jussi01> mrcreativity: none at all except hope someone with a nvidia card comes along...
<jussi01> I have intel card so Im not really sure..
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: what's the problem?
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to use nvidia drivers with kubuntu
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: 7.04 ?
<mrcreativity> everytime i try to install using the normal mode, i get a messed up screen
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: yes
<mrcreativity> i need to select safe video mode to install
<cox377_> stoft: all seems to be working great, torrentflux that is
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: and what model of nvidia?
<mrcreativity> and now, when jussi01 helped me install drivers, i got nothing but a blank screen
<stoft> cox377_: great, have fun! :)
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: XFX Geforce 6600GT 128
<cox377_> stoft: N1 dude
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: hmm, did you install nvidia-glx-new ?
<mrcreativity> yes i did
<Tm_T> hm, and you did change xorg.conf?
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: change it how?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: to use nvidia driver
<mrcreativity> can u tell me how to do that please
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: sure, do you have a backup of xorg.conf done?
<mrcreativity> i think so,
<Tm_T> ok, then we go directly to editing
<mrcreativity> i did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and i think it made a backup
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ok, now we doublecheck you do have nvidia enabled: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in konsole
<mrcreativity> is there any other way of making a backup?
<Tm_T> sure there is, just copy :)
<mrcreativity> oh
<mrcreativity> let me try backing up first
<mrcreativity> i think i see 3 backups
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ok, do one more ;)
<mrcreativity> ok
<mrcreativity> where do i copy it?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: where ever you like, it's for you
<mrcreativity> cool
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: anyway, when you do open that conf, just check that in Section "Device" there's Driver "nvidia" (and no other drivers mentioned in same section)
<asterix14> pplease kubuntu of german ?
<jussi01> !de
<amorphous_> anyone know anything about the epson cx3600 not working in feisty (using cups)? Cant find much online yet, but it worked perfectly in edgy (was I a fool to migrate???
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrcreativity> i copied it to the desktop, is that ok?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: sure it is
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: :)
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: yes, it says nvidia
<mrcreativity> do u think there could be something about monitor settings?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ok, then, to make it safe, reboot system, if/when it fails to work, paste whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<Kubuntu> how can I update wlassistant??
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: under monitor and display settings, should i select nvidia?
<mrcreativity> ok...im rebooting now
<mrcreativity> hmm...
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: please bear with me
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: no I'm not a bear, though somewhat hairy at times
<mrcreativity> lol
<chx> Trying to install feisty from a usb stick and got as far running the installer from the stick, I switch to another TTY, I try to mount /dev/sdc1 (dmesg tells me that's my stick) and mount /dev/sdc1 /cdrom says Invalid argument. Tried -t fat , tried /mnt, no dice. Could this be maybe codepage related? from extensive googlin' that's an idea but dunno how to verify or solve
<amorphous_> no-one know anything about printers :/... gnome wont even detect my printer - at least kde sees it - even if it can't get it going!!!
<mrcreativity> ok...i got the screen...i think i saw an nvidia splash screen
<Tm_T> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Tm_T> amorphous_: look that
<mrcreativity> i see the gui now
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Hobbsee Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: so it works?
<michael> ok
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: yes, but the resolution is still low
<BluesKaj> my KMix/amarok is unusable..unfortunately i thought I'd try oss-linux but that program broke the ausio drivers ...I got ris of oss-linux ok but now the audio drivers for kmix/amarok are missing
<michael> back up and running
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ok, so atleast it works :)
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: hmm, can you control resolution in systemsettings?
<mrcreativity> yes it does, but it was working all along
<Gamic> You can
<michael> wasnt expecting to reconfigure every little thing in my computer
<mrcreativity> yes, but the highest is still onlt 1024x768
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: hmm, and how high it should be?
<bomber> i just installed feisty and want to install nvidia drivers
<mrcreativity> well, i usually use quite higher, more than 1152x864 at times..
<michael> my wireless key board quit working, so I have a ps/2 pluged in
<mrcreativity> can that be done
<mrcreativity> im talking about windows here
<Kubuntu> How can you print with cups?
<mario> hi Im mario from COLOMBIA ??????????
<michael> bomber: dude yopu have no idea what you are asking
<Kubuntu> And should sudo apt-get autoremove delete 220 packages??
<bomber> im asking for instructions on installing nvidia drivers
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mrcreativity> i changed monitor settings...
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ok, try to add that resolution manually to xrog.conf?
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<Kubuntu> Is it bad to remove 205 packages?
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mrcreativity> trying to log off and log back in
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<michael> almost impssible in feisty
<bomber> if thats possible
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????
<mario> Who is from latin america??????????Who is from latin america??????????
* mario was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<bomber> wow ... how come?
<Kubuntu> Will my system stop working after typing sudo apt-get autoremove?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<michael> no idea, but I know of no one that has been able to do it yet
<bomber> crapola
<michael> yeah, dont follow the normal instructions on the webpage
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: let me try that
<nflava> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michael> it will give you a blank screen during startup
<bomber> i tried that and downed my system
<bomber> had to reinsatll after trying a bunch of stuff
<michael> same here
<Kubuntu> I have a windows problem, I need help.
<bomber> i got to be able to get x working under root but not as a user so i reinstalled
<Kubuntu> How do I remove a windows partion?
<bomber> keep me in mind if you figure it out and i'll do the same... please
<michael> yopu got it
<bomber> Kubuntu: do you mean for good or just so you dont see it in linux?
<Kubuntu> Can I see a windows partion in linux?
<Gamic> You can
<bomber> yes indeedy
<michael> jussi01is hleping me now with this issue
<Gamic> You can even write to ntfs windows partitions now.
<bomber> you cant write to a ntfs partition but you can view it and use files
<bomber> ohhhhh realllyyyy
<Kubuntu> I want to copy files first
<bomber> sweet
<Kubuntu> I want to copy everything on a ntfs partion (windows) to kubuntu.
<Kubuntu> How?
<sdf> the mp3 songs don t run
<michael> jussi01: back up and running
<sdf> what can i do??
<sagematt> hello
<Tm_T> !mp3 | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gamic> ok, this will take some time to explain, kubuntu, so bare with me
<Kubuntu> sdf sudo apt-get install vlc
<sagematt> how do I map the Windows key to KDE "Start menu"?
<Kubuntu> ok
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: it works
<Gamic> first, I need you to type "sudo fdisk -l" into a terminal window
<eleazar> How do I change ownership settings?
<mrcreativity> but i still dont understand how it worked
<Gamic> you'll get a list of paritions
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: so now it's ok?
<chx> is it possible that the kernel on the alternative ISO simply does not support the fat filesystem...?
<mrcreativity> its great. thanks a lot
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: wonderful :)
<eleazar> How do I change ownership settings?
<Kubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chx> ls lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/fs/
<chx> ext2  ext3  isofs  jbd  jfs  mbcache.ko  reiserfs  xfs
<mrcreativity> im trying different resolutions and refresh rates
<chx> i unpacked the initrd and this is what I see...
<eleazar> How do I change ownership settings?
<Tm_T> eleazar: stop repeating
<eleazar> then can I please get an answer?
<Tm_T> !patience | eleazar
<ubotu> eleazar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> eleazar: ownership of what?
<sdf> kubuntu i had   E: Couldn't find package vlc
<eleazar> I mounted a drive. It's owned by root. I want to change that.
<sdf> kubuntu   what do i do
<Kubuntu> I'm pasting the things now, I only want to acces the one on the same hardrive as linux
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: why does it always show a refresh rate of 50
<Gamic> Kubuntu: kk
<mrcreativity> in windows, i use higher rates
<Tm_T> !mount | eleazar
<ubotu> eleazar: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eleazar> as things are now, I can't create files on the drive
<Kubuntu> Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18240/
<eleazar> but sudo cp will copy them across
<eleazar> so I know i can get in, i just don't want to run as sudo the whole time
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: hmm, interesting
<dettoaltrimenti_> eleazar, man mount
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: ugly workaround, uninstall kde-guidance and relogin
<llutz> eleazar: vfat-partition? remount with umask
<bomber> eleazar: man chown
<Gamic> kubunutu: could you send it to me in a tell window (my connection is having problems)
<llutz> bomber: won't work on vfat
<bomber> ahhh
<Kubuntu> a tell window?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: can i edit the xorg.conf or something?
<yeti> is there a tool that automagically creates -deb packages from .tar.gz-archives? i don't like installing software with tar xzf because the package manager wont know about it...
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: sure but I don't know how, so, safest bet is to do what I said unless you know what you're doing
<llutz> yeti: easiest way: use checkinstall
<eleazar> bomber: chown: changing ownership of `/media/share-hd1': Operation not permitted
<Kubuntu> I'm not registrated
<Jucato> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: let me check what resolutions work with windows
<Gamic> kubuntu: kk
<mrcreativity> brb
<llutz> eleazar: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/share-hd1
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: try if uninstalling kde-guidance helps, if not, just reinstall kubuntu-desktop :-P
<Jucato> (or reinstalling kde-guidance?)
<slow-motion> hallo
<eleazar> it still won't allow me access
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: what will happen if i unstall kde-guidance
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: it removes set of GUI tools, including that monitor settings tool
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: somehow it seems to mess refresh rate in some cases
<mrcreativity> then how do i reinstall it?
<Jucato> mrcreativity: You lose the following System Settings modules: Monitor & Display, User Management, System Services, Disks & Filesystem, Wine Configuration
<Kubuntu> I doesn't have acces to the media folder, how to fix?
<sdf> in case i don t found that package i want what do i do i download it then what do do???
<sdf> how can i install the downloaded packages?
<mrcreativity> and how do i renable it?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: just like you install any package
<yeti> llutz: thank you
<sagematt> how do I map the Windows key to KDE "Start menu"?
<Tm_T> mrcreativity: using adept / apt-get / your choice
<toti> Anybody here who can give me a solution why my Screen is turning white while I'm startin Compiz?
<Frederick> folks wich is the command to start crossfire in kubuntu?
<eleazar> sagematt: I tried that and failed. I don't think there's an easy way.
<sagematt> kde doesn't like the windows key I guess...
<sagematt> I'm pretty sure there should be an easy way... it can't be that hard come one...
<sagematt> *on
<stoft> sagematt: alt + F1 will give you the same functionality
<Lynoure> sagematt: Hmm? you can configure it to be used as one of the meta keys
<sagematt> stoft: so, if I wanted to change it from alt+F1 to... *ahem* something else, what should I do?
<levon> how do i install a .deb package
<toti> Anybody here can help me with compiz?
<Lynoure> levon: dpkg --install packagefile
<stoft> sagematt: tell you in a minute, it should be doable but can't find the right menu ;)
<Aaronfromchina> dpkg -i
<Jucato> levon: right-click on it, Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<sagematt> stoft: thanks
<levon> thank you
<Lynoure> levon: oops, add  sudo  to the front of that
<Jucato> levon: or "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>"
<stefy_> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<stefy_> ja
<stefy_> sudo ...
<Gamic|Whoops> kubuntu: type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" into a terminal
<levon> lol or in my case i love to just su
<levon> u
<levon> for money haha
<Jucato> Gamic|Whoops: he has Ubuntu/GNOME installed?
<Kubuntu> gamic, I mounted it from system settings
<Kubuntu> but I can't acces the folder, it is only for root
<levon> tired tired lol thank you
<Gamic|Whoops> jucato: whoops :)
<stoft> sagematt: open System Settings -> keyboard and mouse -> global shortcuts, scroll down to panel
<sagematt> stoft: goodie, thanks a lot
<stoft> sagematt: and change the value for "Popup Launch Menu"
<Aaronfromchina> :)
<stoft> np
<Aaronfromchina> any recommended BT download tool on KDE?
<Jucato> Aaronfromchina: KTorrent (installed by default)
<Gamic|Whoops> kubuntu, umount it and mount it again, only this time "mount /dev/sdb1 /folder/where/you/are/mounting -o default"
<toti> rtorrent
<Frederick> folks how do I install crossfire in kubuntu?
<levon> lol
<sagematt> sagematt: Now I get it... it is using the Win key as a modifier key, so it won't let me use it by itself
<levon> no comment
<sagematt> whoops
<sagematt> stoft: Now I get it... it is using the Win key as a modifier key, so it won't let me use it by itself
<Aaronfromchina> levon: :(
<Jucato> sagematt: yep. that's the case
<levon> lol
<levon> what did i do
<Aaronfromchina> Jucato: OK. have a try.
<Aaronfromchina> toti: OK.:)
<stoft> Aaronfromchina: there are others as well, azureus, qtorrent e.g.
<toti> ?
<sagematt> I'll map Win+F1 just for the hell of it :)
<Jucato> sagematt: Win+Space also works :)
<Aaronfromchina> There are so many. I'll try default ktorrent first. :) thank you all :)
<levon> holy crap
<levon> anyone want aww never mind
<Jucato> sagematt: of course, with Katapult... you probably won't need the K Menu that much :D
<levon> you guys would get mad
<levon> :P
<levon> ill keep it for myself
<Aaronfromchina> :)
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: are u still there?
<stoft> sagematt: so I just noticed, sorry, don't have a solution for you
<stoft> sagematt: I usually don't use the menu anyways, it's quicker to type what I want than click may way through a menu... (i.e. I use Alt+F2 mostly, or have preconfigured combinations for the apps I use the most)
<levon> haha i love this program
<levon> errr i want to share so bad
<stoft> levon: what program?
<levon> crossover office
<levon> :O
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to enable admiinstrator mode
<levon> lol i couldnt resist
* Jucato recommends Katapult (installed by default) to stoft and sagematt
<levon> i think its 6.0 too
<levon> i could send it to everyone within about 1hr lol
<sagematt> Jucato: where is this Katapult app?
<levon> 18mbs
<Jucato> !katapult | sagematt
<ubotu> sagematt: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<sagematt> OH
<sagematt> thanks
<sagematt> awesome
<stoft> Jucato: just gave it a try, nice, doesn't really change much from alt+f2 though, not for me at least
<stoft> sagematt: you can launch katapult using alt+space, you don't have to go through alt+f2 -> katapult first
<levon> did you know u dont need beryl to have 3d desktops
<mrcreativity> Tm_T: can i add a custom reolution and refresh rate and switch to that?
<levon> i didnt know that until about 1 week ago when i removed it from my buddies system all the packages and he still had the 3d cube thing going on lol
<Kubuntu> how do I chmod a folder?
<levon> sudo chmod -R 777 folder name
<levon> lol thats not really good though
<levon> gives permission to everyone to read write
<levon> and its recursive so everything in the folder changes too
<levon> sudo chmod 777 folder name no recursiveness
<levon> i dont know anything other then 777 someone else might know more
<levon> crossover kicks arse
<trpr> use 755 or 644. 777 is a terrible idea :p
<Gamic> does crossover work on x86_64?
<levon> hell ya
<levon> im running the crap out of it right now
<levon> lol its good stuff
<stoft> levon: Kubuntu: the numbers represent the different rights on a file, the first for the owner, the second for the group, and the third for anyone else. the number is the sum of 1+2+4 where each one represents one operation (read, write, execute)
<levon> i just installed ie 6
<levon> oh yea stoft
<Gamic> It's a shame wine is so hard to get working
<michael> down grading to edgy from feisty
<levon> gamic
<levon> is ur nick registered
<Gamic> No
<michael> edgy supports 3d ecceleration
<korupt> register it
<korupt> i have a present for u
<Gamic> One sec
<stoft> chmod 755 will set rwx for the owner, rx for the group and rx for "world" e.g.
<Gamic> Where is the info on registrating a nick?
<michael> not even in the forums can you find people with working drivers
<Kubuntu> This mountuing bussniss went wrong, I can't unmont it, cause I'm not root, can't edit or read. So how do I log in to the root account??
<ko12upt> gamic
<ko12upt> do this /nickserv register passwordhere
<stoft> Kubuntu: what is it you've done? what is it you've mounted?
<ko12upt> type it
<ko12upt> then do a /nickserv identify passwordhere
<B4C> who is portscanning me?
<Gamic> ko12upt: sorted
<Kubuntu> I mounted a windows partion
<ko12upt> got it?
<michael> wait what happend to edgy?
<michael> can you not down load it anymore?
<Gamic> ko12upt: no
<B4C> do anybody can help me with beryl?
<B4C> i m using kubuntu
<ko12upt> oh lol
<ko12upt> im sending can u see it
<Kubuntu> Why do you need beryl, what do it do??
<michael> I only see dapper and feisty
<ko12upt> lol
<ko12upt> kubuntu its nothing
<Gamic> ko12upt: sorted ;)
<michael> on  ubuntu.com
<B4C> the 3D desktop
<ko12upt> sorted?
<Gamic> Yea, getting it
<ko12upt> Gamic type with backslash /nickserv register password
<Kubuntu> How do I get rid of the mounted hardrive?
<Kubuntu> I need it to be noot root!
<ko12upt> then type with backslash /nickserv identify honda
<Gamic> ko12upt: its sorted, I'm getting the file
<ko12upt> yea
<ko12upt> lol i just realized i had kbit on
<stoft> Kubuntu: what kind of windows partition did you mount?
<ko12upt> should come faster now
<Gamic> ko12upt: and thanks :)
<ko12upt> yep like a bat outa hello
<Kubuntu> NTFS
<ko12upt> lol np
<ko12upt> wish it woulda been dat fast for me :P
<Kubuntu> stoft what can I do?
<ko12upt> Gamic to open it sudo dpkg -i filename
<Kubuntu> I donno how to give me acces over my own ardrive
<stoft> !ntfs | Kubuntu
<ko12upt> :)
<ubotu> Kubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<liviux> hi guys
<stoft> !ntfs-3g | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bumbi> Can I do a fresh install of feisty without discs directly through the net?
<Kubuntu> I do not have mac, and the mounting went fine
<ko12upt> Gamic going nice?
<Gamic> ko12upt: yep
<ko12upt> :P
<stoft> bumbi: you're probably going to need some boot medium, but otherwise it should work yeah
<Kubuntu> It was the unmounting remounting that went wrong
<Gamic> ko12upt: will be about 4 mins
<Kubuntu> sudo apt-get install windows?
<ko12upt> they have adobe cortona dcom dramweaver ebrary endnote half life damn so much
<ko12upt> i cant go through it all
<bumbi> stoft: I have for instance the old 6.10 ubuntu LTS and kubuntu 6.10, but I dont want to upgrade, I want fresh install of feisty this time around...
<Aaronfromchina> Gamic: creative. :)
<ko12upt> i dont know what this is for micro xp lol
<ko12upt> aaron want some too? lol
<stoft> Kubuntu: if you unmount/mount as root (using sudo) your normal user will not have the right permissions. read the two links ubotu gave you, then if you haven't solved your problem come back and I'll help you with the specifics
<stoft> bumbi: I'm guessing you'll need some kind of boot medium (cd, usb-key, whatnot) to load the installer from but once launched it should be able to do everything from the net. Not sure if you can use the hdd that you want to install to as boot medium
<Kubuntu> they think they worked
<ko12upt> have fun lol
<Kubuntu> I can acces the other harddrive
<ko12upt> u got mail
<Kubuntu> not the one I want to acces
<bumbi> stoft: I'll give it a try and see what comes out of it, cheers mate..
<nflava> grrrr i messed it up again
<stoft> Kubuntu: do a "cat /etc/mtab" and paste the output to the pastebin
<nflava> had to use the live cd
<nflava> i try to fix the resolution thing then x dont load after
<ko12upt> i wonder if i could trick m$ to give me ie 7
<patrialt> nflava, what is the problem?
<nflava> i only have 800x600 and 640x480
<ko12upt> <----------------scratches his head anything is possible
<nflava> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nflava> and i did the first option on that link
<nflava> then i restart x and it gives me a fatal error and wont start the guui
<patrialt> you could try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<patrialt> that's generally how i get access to my resolutions
<nflava> well, is there a way to get back on there if i am using the live cd
<ko12upt> okay i have to goto sleep now lol
<nflava> can i just type that on the screen after the error when i start up?
<ko12upt> Gamic have fun everyone g night
<patrialt> umm, what is the error?
<nflava> i think it said no devices found cant startx
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18243/
<Kubuntu> her output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18243/
<nflava> i did the same thing yesterday, and got the same error, had to reinstall
<nflava> i thouight i did something wrong
<nflava> so i did it again and got the same results
<patrialt> i've never edited files in order to get resolutions :P
<patrialt> dunno why
<patrialt> but dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg seems to do the trick for me
<stoft> Kubuntu: which device is it, /media/sda1?
<patrialt> if you can remember what file you edited, maybe you can mount the drive the file's on, and change the settings back
<UKESN|Javax> *GASP* how come warsow isn't in the universe repository?!
<nflava> well i just did the first step in that link from resolution
<patrialt> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nflava> there were 3 lines of code that i pasted and then a screen pops up
<nflava> autodects stuff
<nflava> detects
<Kubuntu> sdb
<Kubuntu> sdb1
<patrialt> nflava, on that link
<nflava> yeah
<patrialt> if you search for "restore" you'll see a command that *should* restore your settings
<stoft> Kubuntu: can you do a "cat /etc/fstab" as well and paste it into the same pastebin?
<nflava> hmm
<patrialt> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nflava> on that page?
<nflava> ah ok
<patrialt> i just posted the command
<nflava> thank you
<patrialt> np
<nflava> ill have to reboot and do that where i cant get on x right?
<nflava> cause this is just the live cd
<patrialt> yea, should
<Kubuntu> i did it
<Gamic> How do I clear the trash: if something in their is owned by root?
<patrialt> you should be able to enter it at command prompt when you restart :P
<patrialt> make sure if it asks you to login, you do that first :)
<nflava> yeah it does ask to login
<anon32> how do I configure a kernel framebuffer?
<patrialt> login, then enter that command
<nflava> well thank you, hopefully ill be back :)
<patrialt> lol :)
<patrialt> i'll wait for you :P
<nflava> thanks bud
<anon32> anyone? is there a guide on setting up a console framebuffer?
<nflava> brb
<patrialt> i really dont know anon32
<patrialt> you might search ubuntu forums
<anon32> :-\
<stoft> Kubuntu: can't see it, sorry. btw, please add my nick to your posts, I'm diong other stuff and it's easier for me to keep track that way
<patrialt> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<stoft> Kubuntu: make a new pastebin if you like
<patrialt> there, visit that anon32
<Kubuntu> Can I play the sims 2 on kubuntu?
<anon32> ok...
<patrialt> might have what your looking for :P
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18243/
<patrialt> Kubuntu: i dont believe that Wine or Cedega support Sims 2 at this time
<Kubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18243/
<Kubuntu> How can I change this ? /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/d:%2f%2f\040 ntfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<stoft> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kubuntu> stoft this is the one I want to change /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/d:%2f%2f\040 ntfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<deviance|away> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Kubuntu> !ping
<Gaz> hey
<Gaz> i'm wanting to install Kdevelop from adept, and each time it comes with this message: Please insert the disc labelled 'Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Kubuntu> Does anyone know how to change this? /dev/sdb1 /home/ubuntu/d:%2f%2f\040 ntfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<stoft> Kubuntu: ok, you have to edit your fstab (sudo <youreditor> /etc/fstab), you're going to have to look in the man page for fstab/mount for some of the options I'm afraid
<Jucato> Gaz: Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories, and disable the CD-ROM repository (forgot which tab it is in)
<Jucato> Gaz: K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<Gaz> k
<Gaz> thanks :)
<Kubuntu> do I have to reboot?
<pjamar> Hi
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> Does any one know a bout yahoomassanger for linux
<Mena> i mean yahoo massanger the progrm
<Gamic> Where is "trash:/" located?
<stoft> Mena: there are several IM clients that support yahoo messenger: Kopete, GAIM
<pjamar> I have a trouble using Beryl. It shows the model dialogs hidden behind its parent window. I can click on that window and it popup. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<B4C> mena u can use gaim
<B4C> messenger always comes with dependancy problems
<Mena> i know
<pjamar> Mena: Kopete works pretty good with Yahoo IM network
<Mena> but i just was browsing yahoo pages and found that there is a linux version
<Mena> Thanks :)
<Jucato> Mena: it's a very old and unmaintained edition of Yahoo messenger. it's not really that good afaik
<Mena> pjamar, check here #ubuntu-effects
<pag> Gamic, thrash:/ can be found at ~/.local/share/Trash/
<pjamar> Thanks, Mena
<Mena> Jucatom ok
<Mena> Jucato, ok
<Gamic> thanks pag
<Gamic> and that's the trash cleared :)
<Kubuntu> It worked, but now the other drive is gone
<Mena> Thanks :) Bye
<nflava> patrialt: no luck
<nflava> but the odd thing
<nflava> if i use the live cd in graphics safe mode
<nflava> i get a better resolution
<patrialt> lol
<patrialt> funky
<nflava> 4 choices now instead of 2
<patrialt> what is your video card?
<nflava> hehe atm a voodoo3
<patrialt> O_O
<patrialt> those things still exist?
<nflava> hehe i had one in an old pc
<patrialt> lol
<nflava> i put  anew rig together but didnt get a pciexpress card yet
<patrialt> well i have no idea how you might go about installing drivers for that bugger :P
<nflava> ah
<yaccin> nflava: AGP ftw :D
<nflava> i dont have agp on this board
<patrialt> well, both work nicely, for linux you dont really need much more than PCI
<nflava> i just need a better resoultion
<nflava> cause i dont really game much
<patrialt> does your card support a better resolution? lol
<nflava> yeah
<djilks> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to feisty, but it keeps crapping out with a gzip error after downloading Packages.gz
<patrialt> how many pcs you have?
<nflava> 2 but the other is in pieces atm
<nflava> and right now i am at 1280x1024
<patrialt> agh, was gonna say, stay here on one pc, and reinstall ubuntu on the other pc :P
<patrialt> kubuntu*
<nflava> i wish i could do that, it would make things better
<patrialt> so that command did nothing aye?
<nflava> maybe ill have to do that later today
<nflava> yeah
<patrialt> =\
<nflava> so i guess ill just have to reinstall for the 3rd time hehe
<nflava> ill have to do it later though, i am about to go landsacping
<patrialt> the only other thing i really know to do is reinstall kubuntu, then configure xorg to support 1024x768
<nflava> well ill be back in a few hours, my ride is here
<nflava> thanks for all the help
<patrialt> alright, np, sorry we couldn't get that fixed
<don> where can i go to get my Lexmark printer working on 7.04?
<don> how can you install directx?
<eMonster> you can't
<eMonster> this ain't windows
<don> I know but I thought it mite bepossible
<eMonster> you can emulate with wine
<eMonster> if yo uwant games--> windows
<don> i got wine working and tried x it tried but no go
<jussi01> don what game are you after?
<eMonster> cedega is option but it cost $$
<don> I have many computers no problem just think kubuntu aught to be able
<don> this is a great system and someday i think it will do what windows can
<jussi01> don:  there are a lot of games ported to linux already - what are you after?
<eMonster> use windows for that
<don> I got a bunch of stuff working now
<don> ya
<don> war games
<don> I loaded air conflicts but no Direct x
<jussi01> don: like americas army? tremulous? unreal tournament? enemy territory?
<don> ya
<don> Battleffield2
<don> just messing around
<don> I cant get printer gooing though
<don> lots of people into gaming big = if linux could
<llutz> don: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro
<don> thanks
<kludge> should i try kubuntu if im happy with gnome? can i install it as an alternate?
<LjL> !kde > kludge    (kludge, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kludge> thanks, will it slow down gnome?
<don> I have X1155 Lexmark cant even find it in there site linux either
<eMonster> don what do you use linux for
<don> To play with
<don> I want to know all i can
<eMonster> well you can all but directx games.
<don> I want windows to have compition
<don> ya but I got lots of time
<don> I got tv dvd player working now
<directeditoincte> Hello, I was wondering if someone answer something. I had a power outage and grub won't boot. An ls /boot shows that /boot/grub is corrupt (all values are '?'). Am I just screwed? I can't remove or replace it.
<don> I built a new computer just for this
<don> must be somthing you can do
<bobstro> directeditoincte: you could try booting a rescue cd, but the fact that the /boot is corrupt is ominous.
<don> Try running off disc see what goes
<eMonster> directeditoincte: you could also make grub cd or floppy
<directeditoincte> By rescue, you mean the install disc?
<anku> Hi all
<bobstro> directeditoincte: you can use that, or i'm fond of the supergrub boot disc.
<directeditoincte> I could put /boot on another drive and boottttttttttttttt from there
<directeditoincte> darn broken keyboard
<anku> Does anyone know which protocol the "Network folder" menu uses when it mounts SMB shares?
<bobstro> directeditoincte: the big question is just how badly damaged your disk is. you may be able to boot a rescue disc, then do an fsck on the broken one.
<don> mine is fast too
<directeditoincte> fsck didn't complain when I ran iiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<bobstro> directeditoincte: your kernel is in /boot so it may not help.
<patrialt> lllllllllol
<bobstro> directeditoincte: no?
<directeditoincte> yeah, it's the only corrupt file I can find
<bobstro> directeditoincte: so ONLY the /boot is trashed?
<directeditoincte> It's the only one I can find
<bobstro> directeditoincte: that's pretty specific corruption if so!
<directeditoincte> indeed :(
<bobstro> directeditoincte: i suppose you could boot a cd, then rebuild the contents of that directory manually.
<bobstro> directeditoincte: or use the cd to backup what's good, then reinstall and restore.
<directeditoincte> I can't do anything to /boot/grub, includign remove it, because nothing matches its ? permissions
<don> sounds good to me
<directeditoincte> I'll try putting grub on another drive.
<bobstro> directeditoincte: can you rename /boot, the recreate it?
<bobstro> directeditoincte: your entire /boot is gone, right?
<bobstro> or just /boot/grub?
<benko_> I need help about wpa_supplicant.
<directeditoincte> no, just /boot/grub
<bobstro> directeditoincte: can you rename it?
<benko_> I installed it and it used to work
<benko_> now it's not working anymore
<directeditoincte> nope, can''t do anything to it
<benko_> knetworkmanager does not show me any wlan connection or network
<benko_> anyone ideas?
<don> thats what boot disc is for right?
<bobstro> directeditoincte: can you rename /boot, then copy good contents to a newly created /boot?
<directeditoincte> hurray! thanks bobstro, good call, that worked!
<bobstro> directeditoincte: ok, good luck!
<bobstro> directeditoincte: and make a backup! quick! :)
<benko_> no ideas about the wpa_supplicant problem?
<bobstro> benko_: well the obvious questions is "did anything change?"
<benko_> How can I reset the settings of wpa_supplicant?
<bobstro> benko_: i had it working with network manager, but haven't played with it enough to be an expert myself.
<benko_> bobstro: si, I changed to WEP for a while.
<bobstro> benko_: you're using WPA/PSK?
<benko_> Not anymore, cause it's not working anymore
<vinicius> hi, folks,I wonder if anybody could help me use kxmame at ubuntu 7.04 for amd64.
<benko_> any networkmanager has problems with WPA/WPA2 connections now
<directeditoincte> thanks guys, rebooting now, later!
<benko_> vinicius: no, sorry.
<bobstro> directeditoincte: good job, have fun!
<don> i didnt use 64 cause no wine
<majnoon> ()*&(*&(*&^ update crashed
<vinicius> don, I think wine works, although I don t use it now, at least it used to work when I used fedora core6
<jballou> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu on my desktop here, I run it on two other systems with no problems. On my desktop which is way faster than anything else, I get extremely slow video performance from anything (Flash, Xine, Kaffeine, VLC, MPlayer, etc). Tried nv and nvidia driver, using the same xorg.conf that worked just fine in Dapper Drake, but on the fresh install I just get slow slow video
<don> It works fine for me now
<don> cant install it on 64 amd 7.04
<don> thats why i used i386 ver
<benko_> How can wpa_supplicant settings be deleted?
<vinicius> don, have you tried with synaptic?
<benko_> I want to use WPA again :)
<don> no whats that?
<don> that like wine?
<vinicius> a package manager for ubuntu 7.04, no command lines required
<patrialt> synaptic is like Adept Package manager, only for gnome
<BluesKaj> wpaWPA is more secure than WEP , in most setups
<don> tried a lot of wine before it worked
<don> cool
<don> is it in manager
<benko_> BluesKaj: Yes, indeed, but it is not working.
<don> ssome things didnot work for me till I rebooted
<vinicius> like what, don?
<benko_> whois brezel
<djilks> like updating
<don> radio and dvd ect
<don> pluggins
<djilks> updating doesn't work, that's for sure.
<vinicius> to tell you the truth I still have trouble with such plugins
<don> how get synaptic
<chijin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vinicius> It s already in you system
<vinicius> just go to system
<don> a lot of stuff i installed did not work then it did after reboot
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don> great
<don> not in system
<BluesKaj> ! WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<don> just Adept
<patrialt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patrialt> don, adept is the kubuntu equivalent of synaptic
<don> Vinicius you got 7.04?
<don> ok
<vinicius> yes don
<BluesKaj> oops, my spelign sucs
<don> well Adept work fine for me
<patrialt> lol
<vinicius> feisty fawn
<don> ya
<BluesKaj> you can install synaptic thru adept
<don> just put it on last night
<don> ok
<vinicius> synaptic is ok here too
<patrialt> after 7.04 there isn't much of a difference between adept and synaptic
<benko_> anybody an idea about wpa_supplicant?
<benko_> wpa_gui for example doesn't find an adapter.
<don> seem good to have a linux i can get my things going on
<vinicius> and I didn t see adept here, but synaptic is ok
<BluesKaj> vinicius: it's the default pkg manager in feisty
<don> I loaded my printer dvrs through wine but it could not find printer
<vinicius> yes, don and what I most apreciate at ubuntu is it s easy way to manage with pacages and installing programs
<benko_> lol
<vinicius> I don t know blueskaj
<anon32> don, you can't use Windows drivers in wine... it not work that way
<BluesKaj> don, no linux driver?
<vinicius> it s easy to set a printer
<djilks> So what would cause gzip to fail on a package that is located on an ubuntu server?
<don> It knows thatit is a lexmark but no help
<don> HP maby
<anon32> don, what model exactly? that would help
<don> No all bbut mine ha ha
<don> X1155
<don> scan print
<vinicius> yes, mine is hp and I had no problem, except that I can t use the scanner yet
<don> made for hp
<don> thought it was going to load through wine
<don> cant find printer
<don> neet to run my software though
<majnoon> trying to fix upgrade with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<don> I did not think I woulld ever see them open in linux
<don> I see special dvrs for you
<djilks> Error during update. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzaip returned an error code (1)
<don> check out site they have yours
<majnoon> can one of you experts check https://bugs.launchpad.net/~nutnut
<djilks> Error during update. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<djilks> how the fuck do i run the updated via a terminal so i can see wtf is happening?
<ubuntu> what is the best image editor for kubuntu (most like photoshop)??
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: probably the GIMP
<Whiz2> hey is there an easy way to remove all "dangling" links (links to files that no longer exist) from my system?
<djilks> Whiz2: kleansweep?
<benko_> I only use GIMP, but it's not very similar to photoshop
<ubuntu> How do I update my system?
<Whiz2> djilks: seperate package i assume?
<WillLuongo> benko_: The functionality is very similar even if the ui isn't.
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: what version are you running?
<benko_> WillLuongo: He looks definately to the gui, not the functions
<ubuntu> feisty fawn kubuntu
<WillLuongo> benko_: then I guess he needs to get photoshop. lol
<WillLuongo> ubuntu: what exactly are you trying to upgrade to? :)
<benko_> yeah, you're probabely right ;)
<Whiz2> djilks: i'm looking for something i don't have to download & compile in order to install
<benko_> But Will, do you have an idea about my wpa prob?
<ubuntu> Just a a normal update of wlanassistant.
<WillLuongo> benko: I didn't see it I just came in, but I probably don't.
<WillLuongo> :)
<lyly> hi every one
<djilks> Whiz2: i got mine via adept
<benko_> fuck, sake
<benko_> WPA is not workin' anymore
<Icebreaker> hi
<lyly> I have a question about nfs on kubuntu
<benko_> wpa_supplicant can't be started.
<ubuntu> benko LOL
<djilks> Why does kubuntu suck so much?
<snowdonkey> ubuntu: In Feisty Fawn WlAssistant is no longer installed by default.
<Whiz2> hey is there an easy way to remove all "dangling" links (links to files that no longer exist) from my system?
<snowdonkey> It's been replaced by KNetworkManager
<ubuntu> how the hell am I going to use a wireless network then?
<snowdonkey> Use KNetworkManager, it's already installed on your system.
<djilks> fucking morons
<ubuntu> I deleted knetworkmanager because it was unable to find networks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-69-53-168.satx.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Whiz2> some people
<don> ya
<snowdonkey> Ok, then type "sudo aptitude install wlassistant" at command prompt to install it.
<ubuntu> how do I make knetworkmanager detect wireless networks?
<snowdonkey> Are you using a laptop or desktop?
<ubuntu> desktop
<snowdonkey> Are you sure Kubuntu is properly detecting the device you use to get wireless? (USB finder, PCI antennae, etc.)
<ubuntu> Well, wlanassistant does
<snowdonkey> Ok, then go ahead and use WLAssistant.  :-)  Use whatever works.
<ubuntu> And knetworkassistant can log on to networks wlanassistant has configured
<ubuntu> But I want knetworkassistant
<ubuntu> Can wlanassistant be disturbing knetworkassistant?
<ubuntu> LjL are you an admin??
<LjL> an admin?
<ubuntu> yes, are you?
<LjL> i have no idea what the heck you mean with admin.
<LjL> i'm an admin on my computer, for sure.
<ubuntu> A person that can ban and kick other people
<ubuntu> from this channel
<LjL> that's called an op.
<jk-home_> a
<majnoon> can one of you experts check https://bugs.launchpad.net/~nutnut
<ubuntu> Is it op's task to ruin peoples computers?
<ubuntu> Like say sudo apt-get autoremove wine?
<LjL> ubuntu, you again?
<ubuntu> Yes
<ubuntu> How can I get this wireless thing work?
<LjL> ubuntu, you're libelling me. please stop. i thought we made this clear.
<ubuntu> I need help
<LjL> i couldn't care less
<pauljw> lol
<ubuntu> How do I make a D-link card(usb) connect to a d-link router (router)?
<bryan_> anyone know which IRC server should i use in feisty? dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd?
<ubuntu> LjL first you break my computer, then you refuse to help me with a simple problem.
<LjL> ubuntu: first part, wrong, second part, right.
<markc> is there an amd64 specific pasge or info somewhere how to "officially" install mp3  goodness for amarok ?
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to use knetworkmanager with a D-link thinig?
<ubuntu> usb
<ubuntu> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubuntu> !ping
<markc> or, is there an amd64 specific channel for kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> probabaly
<defjux> ubuntu: dlink routers are only for telnet and usenet.
<markc> ubuntu: do you know what it's called ?
<pag> markc, afaik you can install mp3-support the same way you do in i386
<ubuntu> D-Link
<markc> psg: which is how ?
<markc> pag: which is how ?
<ubuntu> can I use a Topcom usb network card with knetworkmanager?
<pag> markc, install libxine-extracodecs that should do the trick for Amarok
<Whiz2> hey is there an easy way to remove all "dangling" links (links to files that no longer exist) from my system?
<ubuntu> format the harddrive should remove them
<don> ya right
<markc> pag: thank you, too easy
<pag> markc, np :)
<don> just delete them i do
<don> if it dont work it goes
<Whiz2> ubuntu: yeah, but then it removes everything else as well... not trying to do that
<ubuntu> What about removing them manually?
<don> ya
<don> no easy way
<Whiz2> ubuntu: that may take too long if i don't know where they all are
<ubuntu> How do I know if I have  NetworkManager 0.6.x installed??
<trpr> Whiz2: maybe fslint will do what you need
<ubuntu> But if you can't see them, they can't hurt you.
<happytiger> Hi guys where to I get my ahnds on the apache2-ssl-certificate  script cant seem to find it?
<happytiger> Hi guys where to I get my HAnds on the apache2-ssl-certificate  script cant seem to find it?
<Whiz2> trpr: seperate package?
<ubuntu> I do not know what anhds is
<markc> Whiz2:  apt-get install symlinks ... it has a -d option
<Whiz2> markc: lemme guess -d removes the dead ones? ;-)
<markc> happytiger: /usr/sbin/make-ssl-cert
<happytiger> markc thx
<trpr> Whiz2: yes. i don't know what the preferred option is, but fslint claims to search out broken symlinks. markc's option might be more informed
<markc> Whiz2:  quite likely :-) man symlinks
<rafal> hello :)
<don> yo
<ubuntu> what is ndwiswrapper?
<markc> Whiz2: symlinks -dr / ... looks good
<lontra> ubuntu:  hit alt+f2 and type knetworkmanager ... if the icon pops up you have it :D
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markc> Whiz2: symlinks -vr / might be a good idea first
<ubuntu> I have knetworkmanager, butnit wont detect netowrks
<ubuntu> so it automaticaly connects to one, but I can't choose withc
<lontra> ubuntu:  well you might need to edit /etc/network/interfaces or your card may just not work with knetworkmanager
<don> maby it is not working reinstall it
<ubuntu> But it manages yo log on at start up
<ubuntu> I have
<markc> Whiz2: there ya go -> symlinks -vr / | grep dangling
<lontra> ubuntu: my orinoco card works with knetworkmanager but my built-in wireless (which requires ndiswrapper) doesn't
<don> I loaded wine 5 times before it worked
<trpr> lontra: speaking of which, after upgrading to feisty i was surprised to discover knetworkmanager was detecting wireless networks despite entries for my cards in /etc/network/interfaces. back on dapper i had to remove these entries for networkmanager to use the cards
<ubuntu> But if it of some reason loses connection then I can't reconnect. But as long as the connection is stable from startup then it works great
<ubuntu> What is wrong, and how do i get the d-link driver?
<don> check out manufacturers site
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them?
<Whiz2> markc: symlinks -dr / seemed to do the trick
<pollyo> Hello
<ubuntu> ho manufactors d-link?
<lontra> trpr: it depends on what is in that file whether or not knetworkmanager will detect it ...   but it's come a long way
<don> not me
<pollyo> Is there a script that will autodetect a networkcard?
<don> let me know how you make out
<trpr> lontra: indeed. i was surprised i didn't have to tweak it :)
<lontra> trpr: the folks at suse have done a nice job with it :)
<markc> wow, I have 97 dangling links on a fresh kubuntu feisty install
<markc> obviously the kubuntu developers haven't heard of symlinks -dr :)
<happytiger> markc how do you find "dangling" symlinks?
<steven__> hello
<jussi01> !hi | steven__
<ubotu> steven__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<steven__> hey
<ubuntu> !hi | steven
<ubotu> steven: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pollyo> Anyone know how to rerun the network card autodetection after you've installed ubuntu?
<ubuntu> !hi | ubot
<ubotu> ubot: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<steven__> not me
<Whiz2> happytiger: install "symlinks" then run it as sudo with the -dr / switch
<lontra> ubuntu:  please stop ;)
<markc> happytiger: apt-get install symlinks ; symlinks -vr / | grep dangling
<jussi01> !botabuse > ubuntu
<ubuntu> !hi | lontra
<ubotu> lontra: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<LjL> Whiz2: i think "find" has an option for findind dangling links
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them?
<Whiz2> LjL: i got them ty
<steven__> never had success wid any webcam
<ubuntu> !botabuse 1 jussi01
<llutz> wolferine: logitech clicksmart 310 works fine (gspca-driver)
<ubuntu> I have been lucky with a polaroid camera once
<korobase> Hi,all.
<steven__> hey
<korobase> I have a question to ask!
<ubuntu> Does anyone have 5 minutes to write me an driver??
<ubuntu> Suprise
<balint> hi, why cant i write into /usr/share/amsn/skins folder? :S
<jussi01> korobase: yes?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@ti541210a340-2171.bb.online.no]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<wolferine> hey nalioth
<nalioth> hi wolferine
<korobase> After I install some fonts.What do I need to do next?
<steven__> use them lol
<happytiger> sudo symlinks -vr / | grep -c dangling
<happytiger> 118
<korobase> How to refresh the font cache?
<balint> Why cant i write into /usr/share/amsn/skins folder? :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<happytiger> markc So can symlinks remove em to?
<korobase> jussi01,Can you help me?
<markc> balint:  you probably have to be the root user, use sudo
<pollyo> Am I going to have to reinstall just to get this thing to detect my network card?
<markc> happytiger: yes... -d :)
<balint> just type sudo into terminal?
<korobase> How to refresh the font cache?
<markc> balint: sudo -i -u root
<korobase> Help me please!!!
<steven__> bye
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them?
<happytiger> markc you just saw the man thx
<jussi01> balint: kdesu konqueror will give a konweror window which is root
<pollyo> wolferine: I have a logictech webcam on this machine.
<balint> Webcams? hahah A4Tech webcams are uselesss in linux :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<atidem> re
<jussi01> !patience | korobase
<ubotu> korobase: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wolferine> pollyo, can you look at lsusb
<wolferine> and see your webcam ID?
<balint> markc its the same :(
<jussi01> korobase: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<pollyo> wolferine: It is an old webcam.
<pollyo> wolferine: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<wolferine> pollyo, what driver is it utilizing?
<pollyo> Anyone know how I can get ubuntu to autodetect a network card?
<markc> balint: does the folder actually exist ?
<pollyo> wolferine: I have no idea.  I just plugged it in.
<balint> markc ofcourse
<balint> markc its the amsn skin folder
<wolferine> pollyo, on Feisty?
<pollyo> wolferine: Yes
<wolferine> pollyo, nice
<markc> balint: what command are you trying to use ?
<wolferine> well, atleast I know some have had successes
<wolferine> so maybe at some point I might get it working too
<pollyo> wolferine: Any idea how to get a network card going?
<pollyo> wolferine: Or a website you can point me to?
<wolferine> pollyo, sorry, im not helping today, just working on getting my cam up, then reading
<pollyo> I have a D-link wireless card I want to get running.
<wolferine> pollyo, check the forums?
<balint> markc i just wanna paste the file (a folder) into skins folder in konqueror
<pollyo> wolferine: I'm not sure what to search for.
<jussi01> pollyo: just search for your card model
<pollyo> wolferine: I had hopes of a script that ubuntu would have.
<wolferine> pollyo, installing a d-link XXX
<pollyo> It ran a script during installation thought that script might be accessible now.
<wolferine> where XXX is your brand of card
<pollyo> wolferine: I'll give it a try.
<jussi01> !wireless | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<balint> markc i solved it, but copyed to another folder wich is also good for skins
<jussi01> there are some dlink cards listed there pollyo
<markc> pollyo: this might help -> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Get_your_wireless_card_working_in_Ubuntu
<pollyo> markc: I'll take a look. thank you.
<pollyo> jussi01: Thank you.
<jussi01> np's pollyo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@ti541210a340-2171.bb.online.no]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<yaccin> yay new tastymenu version
<fabske> helo
<fabske> jemand da?
<fabske> hab ne wichtige frage!
<WillLuongo> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<wolferine> !da | fabske
<ubotu> fabske: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<WillLuongo> oops
<WillLuongo> lol
<wolferine> hehe
<anon32> ge isn't German?
<fabske> kann ich auf einem HP Notebook mit AMD Turion64 Prozessor Kubuntu 32 bit installieren?
<fabske> oh
<wolferine> i never get it right either WillLuongo
<fabske> english
<fabske> ok
<wolferine> i was lucky
<WillLuongo> anon32: nope.
<fabske> i have a question
<wolferine> use 32 bit fabske
<wolferine> but use the alternative CD
<fabske> is it possible to install Kubuntu32bit on a AMD Turoin64bit machine?
<wolferine> .....
<WillLuongo> fabske yes
<wolferine> read above
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<anon32> fabske, yes, very much so
<fabske> why alternate?
<anon32> fabske, because the Alternate installer has less issues
<fabske> because the 64 bit version makes trouble with firefox plugins
<WillLuongo> I was able to get it working with the regular install/live disk.
<fabske> less issues? for example?
<anon32> fabske, dunno, apparently the desktop/livecd installer doesn't have enough options or intelligence
<anon32> it doesn't really matter though
<fabske> ok
<fabske> so i just tried a 32 bit feisty to boot
<fabske> but then it stopped by loading die broadcom wlan driver wich wasn't on the disk
<llutz> wolferine: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:0900 Logitech, Inc. ClickSmart 310
<fabske> so i treid again with "live noapic"
<fabske> but the the cd-rom device made much sound!
<wolferine> llutz, what driver are you using?
<anon32> I think it's "live noacpi", but..
<llutz> wolferine: as i said b4: gspca
<systest> are all the feisty kernels suitable for xen dom0 or do you need to use the xen kernel pkg?
<wolferine> llutxz, sorry, I missed that
<fabske> i put the cd-rom into another cd device and it ran perfectly
<ubuntu__> is this in german ?
<anon32> ubuntu__, this is the english channel
<ubuntu__> und in deutsch ?
<chronos> hey all, good afternon
<llutz> !de| ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chronos> we have kubuntu 7.04 ISO for dowload?
<niles> hi
<ubuntu__> thank you
<anon32> chronos, yes?
<niles> which repo in sources.list provides nvidia-glx?
<anon32> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<niles> i dont have enuff resources to apt-get update my entire sources.list file
<chronos> nice
<chronos> anon32: you know flisol
<anon32> no I don't know flisol
<chronos> latin festival of instalation of free software
<anon32> nope, and I don't think I care about it
<chronos> anon32: I instaled ubuntu 7.04 on 10 machines yesterday :)
<chronos> ubuntu is much good :)
<chronos> flisol is one festival on all latin america of one day, people install free software on machines and other things
<anon32> ok... I still don't think I care... moving on..
<chronos> wheel, congratulations for ubuntu, is much nice
<markc> chronos: that's great, good to hear :)
<chronos> markc: much good :)
<chronos> wheel, I don't see torrent for kubuntu cds ... don't exists?
<tycho> chronos: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/
<chronos> tycho: I need cd :(
<markc> chronos: yes, there are liveCD torrents on my local mirror
<chronos> not problem, I use ubuntu and install kde
<markc> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<chronos> hum
<chronos> nice
<markc> chronos: there are torrents there
<chronos> very thx markc
<wolferine> in dmesg I have the follow error (multiple ones): atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e01e <keycode>' to make it known.
<markc> bugger, I can't use skype on amd64... anyone know of a cross platform voip-like skype alternative ?
<yaccin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1O56kY9-ZY
<wolferine> how do I set keycodes exactly?
<Mena> Hwy realplayer dont play .avi files
<Mena> why*
<markc> me no flash enabled
<yaccin> Menbecause realplayer is only for real media
<yaccin> Mena: use kaffeine for avis
<yaccin> :)
<Mena> yaccin ok
<anon32> use mplayer :-)
<anon32> it's the best
<Mena> ok
<Mena> i dont know :)
<anon32> food time...
<Mena> i guess i will install maplyer
<yaccin> kmplayer
<yaccin> :)
<Mena> ok
<gggggdxn> I set globle enviroment variable $LD_PRELOAD in /etc/profile, but when KDE starts, it was unsetted by start_kdeinit. Could anyone here tell me that in which file should I reset that variable? Thank you!
<markc> mplayer is greatany skype alternative suggestions ?
<markc> oops, any skype alternative suggestions ?
<yaccin> hmm
<bossa> hello
<bossa> does it exist an italian kubuntu irc channel?
<JohnFlux_> markc: you can run skype itself
<yaccin> markc: theres a skype-wrapper for kopete... if i remember corectly
<markc> JohnFlux_: on amd64 ?
<yaccin> but you still have to have skype isntalled and running
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> i know why i dont like 64 bit
<yaccin> :P
<JohnFlux_> markc: 32bit version maybe
<JohnFlux_> markc: just install the libraries
<markc> yaccin: yeah, I tossed up slightly better performance versus... no skype/flash etc
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> i couldnt live without flash
<markc> JohnFlux_: a clue as to what they might be called ? (so I can apt-get)
<Mena> !bot |Mena
<JohnFlux_> !skype | markc
<ubotu> markc: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<llutz> markc: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=10125
<markc> thanks guys
<Mena> Thanks for help :) Bye
<sonicchao> How do I set a password on grub? I heard that it's possible but can't find a decent guide anywhere
<tycho> anyone here use xwinwrap on a dual head box?
<JohnFlux_> sonicchao: edit /boot/grub/menu.list    and go to where it says password
<markc> sonicchao: -> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/11/2153256
<llutz> sonicchao: "password mysecret" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<just-this-time> edgy upgrades very smoothly to feisty or so it seems
<Skyblast> Not for a lot of people it hasn't
<Skyblast> Seems to be a  crap shoot
<lontra> it my fonts look crummy in kde is that cause my resolution is off?
<lontra> one other thing if i have a dual-core processor do i need a special kernel?
<JohnFlux_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JohnFlux_> lontra:  nope
<just-this-time> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<llutz> lontra: -generic is fine
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<llutz> wolferine: is yours listed here: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html  ?
<wolferine> llutz yes
<llutz> wolferine: then install gspca
<wolferine> 046d:08f5
<wolferine> i think  I did already
<wolferine> ah wait
<wolferine> didnt work
<wolferine> llutz, i take that back :/
<wolferine> camorama gives me: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.
<ubuntu> hola?
<ubuntu> algun espaolP?
<ubuntu> ola?
<ubuntu> algun espaol?
<atidem> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<oems> lu all :)
<oems_> bonsoir , pas bavard dit donc !
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<llutz> wolferine: tested the "quickcam"-driver?
<pollyo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pollyo> !wifi
<ubuntu> how can i join in a spanish channel?
<llutz> ubuntu: /j #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> thanks
<wolferine> llutz, tested?
<wolferine> what do you mean exactly?
<llutz> wolferine: have you tested it?
<Chrissie> hi all. I'm migrating computers, can anyone tell me where the emails in kontacts are stored so that I can move them to the new comp?
<llutz> wolferine: plug-in your cam, "sudo modprobe quickcam"
<llutz> Chrissie:  ~/.kde/share....
<wolferine> llutz, nothing
<Chrissie> llutz: thanks. Will have a look now now brb
<Dekans> ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<llutz> wolferine: "nothing" like no error or "no picture"
<llutz>  ?
<llutz> wolferine: look into /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog for errors or further info
<wolferine> llutz messages is just dmesgs
<wolferine> and its flooded with setkeycodes errors
<llutz> wolferine: does "lsmod |grep quickcam" show the module as being loaded?
<wolferine> quickcam               72356  0
<wolferine> videodev               28160  2 quickcam,gspca
<wolferine> usbcore               134280  11 quickcam,gspca,usblp,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<wolferine> i see nothing in both /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<wolferine> regarding my CAM
<llutz> wolferine: sudo "rmmod gspca quickcam && sudo  modprobe quickcam"
<joseph> hello
<joseph> can someone help me ?
<wolferine> nothing llutz
<llutz> wolferine: "nothing" like " no error "or "no picture"?
<Lynoure> joseph: maybe, I'll try to see your question.
<ryks> hi all
<wolferine> sudo rmmod gspca quickcam
<wolferine> profx@profx:/dev$ sudo  modprobe quickcam
<wolferine> profx@profx:/dev$
<wolferine> lsmod |grep quickcam
<wolferine> quickcam               72356  0
<wolferine> videodev               28160  1 quickcam
<wolferine> the gspca has been remove properly from the quickcam line
<llutz> wolferine: no error means success, try camorama or other app
<wolferine> and from the usbcore line as well
<Lynoure> joseph: hmm, I cannot promise I'll help without knowing with what, but if you tell me what's the matter, we can see about that.
<joseph> I need help with my ubuntu every time I try to use update manager it knock out my network connection
<wolferine> camorama gives me: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.
<llutz> wolferine: "ls -l /dev/video0"
<wolferine> crwxrwxrwx 1 root root 81, 0 2007-04-29 02:01 /dev/video0
<wolferine> c meaning what?
<llutz> wolferine: try "sudo chown root:video /dev/video0 && sudo chmod 660 /dev/video0"
<wolferine> camorama gives the came issue
<wolferine> even changed the group to my user
<wolferine> and doesnt work either
<llutz> wolferine: sry, no idea then. "quickcam" should have created that device with proper permissions when it is loaded.
<wolferine> sudo rmmod gspca quickcam
<wolferine> what did that do?
<wolferine> remove the driver?
<llutz> wolferine: unload modules gspca and quickcam
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> but my qucikcam module was still loaded wasnt it?
<wolferine> videodev               28160  1 quickcam
<llutz> wolferine: you've loaded it after that with modprobe... again
<wolferine> oh right
<enzo_> I can't play AVI's. Any idea?
<wolferine> in the ls, what is a file type c mean?
<llutz> wolferine: try "sudo rmmod quickcam videodev && sudo modprobe quickcam"
<llutz> wolferine: maybe videodev creates the /dev/video0 correct this time
<enzo_> I get the error message "No plugin found to handle this resource (path/filename.avi)
<wolferine> nope
<wolferine> nothing again
<llutz> wolferine: you won't get any output if the module loads correct
<llutz> wolferine: "ls -l /dev/video0"
<llutz> wolferine: should look like  "crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-04-29 19:36 /dev/video0"
<wolferine> gives the same output as before
<wolferine> do I need to create a video group?
<llutz> wolferine: it should exist. "id" tells you in which groups you are
<wolferine> right
<wolferine> im in it
<Smoke2k> ok kin folk
<Smoke2k> this is nuts
<Smoke2k> right off the bat I gotta say this kubuntu is by far superior to anything i have used
<vecina> How come the splash loading screen for kubuntu makes my monitor lose signal? xserver-xorg is configured for fglrx and i have a radeon x700.
<Smoke2k> I briefly installed libranet distro long time ago and was quite happy with it
<vecina> i have to use recovery mode each and every time to bypass it
<Smoke2k> never had time to set it up
<anon32> !framebuffer | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<wolferine> so could something else be using the device?
<Smoke2k> but my live cd has one fatal flaw
<wolferine> could it be a bad driver?
<Smoke2k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<Smoke2k> the first step to this help is not included
<llutz> wolferine: sorry, no further ideas here. maybe check google for quickcam-issues
<wolferine> could I be referencing the device incorrectly
<Smoke2k> I cann't find anything under administration in kmenu
<Smoke2k> under system it should have that
<enzo_> Anybody here having issues viewing AVI files?
<Smoke2k> do I have to install this to set this up properly
<anon32> no
<vecina> I dont get a black screen, guys. My monitor literally loses signal. The light on it goes from green to orange
<anon32> enzo_, btw, AVI is not a codec... repeat after me... AVI is not a codec... AVI is not a codec...
<wolferine> can I tell you anything from my device manager?
<anon32> vecina, it's the same problem
<Smoke2k> heh anon
<wolferine> just to confirm its correct?
<Smoke2k> yea i would just get vlc and proper codec
<vecina> anon32: Really. Okay.... thanks :)
<enzo_> anon32: I didn't say it was a codec. It's what the error message says.
<tero> anyone has tried beryi with nvidia & amd64?
<tero> my X crashes
<Smoke2k> man i have got it on my other computer
<llutz> wolferine: " lsof /dev/video0"
<Smoke2k> beryl is friggin sweet
<Smoke2k> my buddy set it up for me
<Smoke2k> i am going to put it on here
<Smoke2k> just learning linux
<vecina> Second question: why do i have to reinstall dbus every time i log in? It turns to 0 kbs and i cant automount anything
<Smoke2k> i read about linux and shell years ago
<wolferine> llutz, no output
<Smoke2k> man has it progressed
<enzo_> Smoke2k: I have Beryl on my desktop.
<Smoke2k> it made vistas stocks go down when it came out
<Smoke2k> :D
<Smoke2k> tell me that is not badass
<tero> any idea why X segfaults when I run beryl? drivers and Opengl seems to be working
<llutz> wolferine i give up :)
<Smoke2k> I cann't believe no one has ran this cd live
<Smoke2k> wtf
<wolferine> well thanks anyways llutz
<Smoke2k> if anything mouse working would be sufficient
<cox377_> can anyone recommend a good avi2dvd app?
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<wolferine> cox tovid
<llutz> wolferine: thing is: there shouldn't be a /dev/video0 if no module is loaded. Your device existed before and i don't know how to find out why.
<wolferine> llutz i have no idea about all this
<wolferine> im just going by what you asked me to do
<enzo_> anon32: So what's your answer now?
<llutz> wolferine: so i aked the wrong things, good luck anyway
<llutz> asked
<anon32> !restrictedformats | enzo_
<ubotu> enzo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> llutz, it was a good start
<wolferine> llutz I have a video, video0 and video1
<wolferine> does that matter?
<llutz> wolferine: all with same permissions? "ls -l..."
<llutz> wolferine: "ls -l /dev/video*"
<Smoke2k> can somone please verify something for me
<ultraata> what?
<wolferine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2007-04-29 02:01 video -> /dev/video0
<Smoke2k> I really need to know if I am just missing install window on this thing
<wolferine> crw-rw---- 1 root profx 81, 0 2007-04-29 02:01 video0
<Smoke2k> I mean administration
<wolferine> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 81, 1 2007-04-29 02:01 video1
<Smoke2k> i need synaptic package manager
<Smoke2k> I also need my tracking pad to work
<llutz> wolferine: whats your local time?
<wolferine> pst
<llutz> means?
<Smoke2k> I am about to have 100mb 1500terrabyte warez server
<wolferine> oh
<wolferine> 10:56 am
<Smoke2k> I am tired of fucking around
<tresko22> Hi, I need to modprobe my old 3c509 card every time I boot up, are there any auto modprobe option at boot time?
<Daviey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Smoke2k> help me and i will make it worth your while
<anon32> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !language | Smoke2k
<llutz> wolferine: *g thx, the device were created 8h ago
<ubotu> Smoke2k: please see above
<anon32> lol
<Smoke2k> i mean gb not terrabyte
<Smoke2k> :)
<Smoke2k> well atleast the bots can help me with my language
<wolferine> llutz, which means?
<llutz> Smoke2k: echo "3c509" >> /etc/modules (if the module is named so)
<llutz> wolferine: is that the time you started your computer?
<Smoke2k> mmm run in shell?
<wolferine> no, i pulled the camera out, and put it into a new usb port
<Smoke2k> i mean konsole
<montero61> hi
<Smoke2k> yea it told me 3059 back
<llutz> Smoke2k: sudo echo "3c509" >> /etc/modules (if the module is named so) in a console
<Smoke2k> no sorry it says permission denied
<llutz> wolferine: i meant: is 02:01 the time you started your computer?
<montero61> tanks for creation of kubuntus am am live in santiago de chile latinamerica
<montero61> veri tanks
<wolferine> llutz, no
<montero61> :)
<tresko22> llutz: thanx :)
<Smoke2k> so should i go about installing this
<Smoke2k> basically i am running my kernel from cd and cann't properly administrate this
<Smoke2k> right
<Smoke2k> If I installed it I would have access to that
<Smoke2k> it was telling me about using sudo on my wifi application too when it couldn't pick up my network
<Smoke2k> llutz you think i am just creating a hassle for myself by not installing it?
<Smoke2k> if wifi is more stable on kubuntu i will let you be first in my server
<Smoke2k> i can prolly give ya 100k for now until i get my main one built
<Smoke2k> i got quite a bit of good stuff
<wolferine> give me a break
<Smoke2k> www.myspace.com/carygray
<Smoke2k> check out 3-6 mafia blog
<wolferine> hey llutz gone afk?
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Smoke2k> what about beryl where should i go to get big self extracting package that gives me everything
<Smoke2k> my friend was telling me but he is not awake
<llutz> wolferine: some more jobs to do .)
<wolferine> l
<wolferine> k, thanks
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<yaccin> mine works ootb
<yaccin> its just a little buggy
<wolferine> yaccin, what is your camera in lsusb
<yaccin> one moment
<pestilence> is there any good "post-it" type software for ubuntu?  something you can put stickies on your desktop with notes to yourself?
<yaccin> have to plug it in
<yaccin> :D
<pestilence> s/ubuntu/kubuntu
<yaccin> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:0920 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<bartek> pestilence: tried knotes? should be in utilities
<wolferine> yaccin, using feisty?
<montero61> good bay
<pestilence> bartek: that's it!  thanks
<montero61> nos vemos amigos
<don> I just tried creative web nx it loaded but it says it cant find cammara
<bartek> pestilence: there are much more things, just lokk around. you might like basket. but you need to apt-get it first
<phratman> pestilence: KNotes, notes, tomboy... use apt-cache search
<pestilence> phratman: thanks
<llutz> wolferine: use the search on http://ubuntuforums.org , there are lots of messages
<wolferine> llutz, yeah, I have been researching on the forums
<llutz> wolferine: easier to buy a new cam :)
<Gearman> Hi all i am new to ubuntu i am trying to get my external monitor to work on my laptop hp nx7400 can someone help me please?
<don> go into bios and make shure it is on
<FireTalon> anyone have any screenshots of kde4?
<don> bios german
<yaccin> Firelooks like kde3
<yaccin> FireTalon:
<apokryphos> FireTalon: there's a live cd available, no need to look at screenies ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<wolferine> llutz, i did that with my video card :)
<wolferine> hey, btw, I just found this llutz
<wolferine> sudo camorama
<wolferine> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<yaccin> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Four+Live?content=57117
<apokryphos> FireTalon: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2785
<wolferine> sound issues?
<Dezine> Hi everybody, I'm looking for some high quality versions of the Kubuntu logo to make some stuff with. I have seen the ones on the site, I was curious if there are any bigger versions anywhere, google was no help :)
<SSJ_GZ> Dezine: Like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kubuntu_Logo.svg
<Dezine> o
<denis> hello
<Dezine> yeah that's a good size
<SSJ_GZ> Dezine: It's an SVG, so you can make it as big as you want =)
<Dezine> thanks :) wanna make some wallpapers and stuff for myspace
<Dezine> cool
<pollyo> Any idea why feisty would autodetect a network card on installation but not when booting from the harddrive?
<denis> I have some problems with k-feisty+nvidia..... kdm starts with 1024x768@85, but when i login in kde it changes to 1024x768@87i *INTERLACES* it hurts my eyes very bad, somebody had the same problem?
<denis> if i run nvidia-settings I can change it back to  1024x768@85, but in everytime i boot i have the same issue
<Graham> Don't use nividia-settings it's shite.
<hsystem-x> check the xorg settings.
<Graham> I command thee to use this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<denis> xorg is OK
<Graham> Negative.
<denis> kdm boots in 85hz progressive
<Graham> I want an LCD monitor, CTR sucks.
<chronos> hum
<chronos> people
<denis> system-settings-> screen shows 50-55hz
<anon32> Graham, yeah, CTR sucks so much... that it doesn't even exist!
<chronos> kubuntu needs a fast access to konsole on livecd
<alx_> hi
<Dezine> Hm I like my CRT :D
<chronos> one konsole icon is the best
<epimeth> konverstion was open, can't be bothered to search online :-) ... what packages do I need for fully integrated apache2+ php + mysql
<epimeth> ?
<alx_> men
<Graham> chronos: Mines an old one that I nicked from school because my old one was chipped.
<alx_> do you know why kommando didn't work with the new kubuntu?
<Dezine> lcd monitors don't seem to refresh enough
<Graham> piss! brb.
<anon32> yeah, a good LCD is soo much more expensive
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<Graham> My webcam is suicidal, it just jumped off my desk.
<Dezine> lol
<Graham> Out of interest, who here isn't using Koversation?
<denis> me
<firecrotch> epimeth: apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<firecrotch> Graham: Me (Gaim)
* hitmanWilly uses irssi
<firecrotch> er... pidgen
<don> mine mite as well
<Dezine> I like gaim myself, but sometimes I'm on Trillian (when I'm on windows).
<epimeth> cheers firecrotch
<firecrotch> epimeth: No problem.  I'm sorta the server guy in the room here (using Ubuntu on my dedicated webserver)
<Graham> I don't think there's a good IRC client for Windows, you have to buy xchat, mirc sucks... I go with that irc add on for firefox.
<epimeth> firecrotch: will be doing that myself very soon :-)
<unix_infidel> Graham: not true.
<Dezine> Yeah, I've been using mirc for years but like xchat a lot more
<unix_infidel> Graham: xchat builds are free, there's irssi, and hydrairc
<unix_infidel> I personally use irssi in win32
<yaccin> konversation :)
<unix_infidel> iirc, there's kvirc for win32 2
<yaccin> Graham: theres xchat2 for windows
<Graham> I like konversation, it's just simple.
<yaccin> and its free
<epimeth> firecrotch: you got an email?  I might appreciate some help when it comes down to the nitty gritty....
<yaccin> Graham: http://silverex.org/news/
<firecrotch> epimeth: pm?
<Graham> hmmm?
<epimeth> firecrotch: sure, thats good too
<yaccin> Graham: free xchat2 for windows
<yaccin> :)
<baldie> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eli_> hello
<Graham> yaccin: I see what you did there.
<Graham> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> hei, can someone tell me how to keep logs of msn chats in kopete?
<Graham> jussi01: Not to be a twat, but have you tried aMSN instead?
<yaccin> jussi01: it autoamtically does
<jussi01> Graham: yes, I like kopete
<Graham> jussi01: Cool.
<yaccin> rightclick on the contact to view the history (the contact, not the msn-icon!)
<ultraata> does anyoune know is there any IM client for linux that supports ICQ extra status?
<Graham> gaim maybe?
<yaccin> i dont think so
<jussi01> yaccin: that doesnt work...
<ultraata> I mean extra status icons like hot-dog, beer etc
<don> my web cam started working !
<Graham> don: Want some delicious cake?
<don> what?
<don> there may be hope for kubuntu yet
<Graham> DELICIOUS CAKE! YOU MUST EAT IT!
<don> grahm, what cake??
<don> na
<tomg> hi all, i need a project for college, and (being the kind soul i am), would like to help out the oss community at the same time. Does anyone know of any programs/projects that people would like to see?
<Graham> don: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8349/recipultimatechocolatecake0ra.jpg
<don> ya what kind of cake he has
<Graham> tomg: Something that has nothing to do with OSS preferably.
<don> i looked
<Graham> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> tomg: what sort of project does it have to be?
<don> what is that stuff on the cake?
<Graham> don: CAKE MIX!
<radu> tomg: pretty hard to find smth which was not  already done.
<Graham> alsa ROOLS!
<tomg> jussi01: theres no real restriction on it, i think they prefer thing to do with maths, but not essential
<don> strange
<hitmanWilly> Graham: i think he meant oss as in open source software
<tomg> radu: i no, thats the trouble lol
<Graham> tomg: Do you mean open source software or the open sound system?
<Pete_> hm, something odd has happened, my system seems to have not booted with a SMP kernel. Why would that happen
<Graham> !grub Pete_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub pete_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomg> Graham: open source software
<Graham> ubotu: sucks ass.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks ass. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> :P
<jussi01> Graham: you need a | between the factoid and the name
<Graham> tomg: Program a machine that that can calculate the meaning of life, the universe and everything.
<don> eat some cake and calm down
<tinin> Hi, is anyone runnig Compiz on Feisty ???
<fit4lfe_> I have a 56 inch hd  television and feisty almost pull it off were the whole screen would show
<jussi01> tinin: #ubuntu-effects
<tomg> Graham: oh i already did that one last week
<don> what is it
<tinin> jussi01 thanx
<fit4lfe_> how can I can full screen effects
<Graham> tomg: Hmm...
<Graham> tomg: I'll be serious now.
<tomg> Graham: lol thanks :D
<tomg> Graham: so do you yourself have a program that you feel is missing from ubuntu?
<bartek> tomg: in which language du prefer to program?
<Graham> I'm thinking...
<bartek> tomg *do you
<tomg> bartek: id like to go for c/c++
<tomg> bartek: but its not set in stone
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<don> use wwine it worked for me with creative nx
<kamikaze> tomg: how much time do you want to invest in the project?
<bartek> tomg: you could try one of the bigger kde desktop projects, improving little by little. Think amaroK
<baldie> sorry to interrupt.. but what do you want to develop, tomg ?
<tomg> kamikaze: i have a few months
<Graham> What about a program that automaticly mounts devices and stuff that's plugged in?
<don> good idea
<Graham> I mean... KDE does something similar, but it's... really crap.
<bartek> Graham: ehh kde already has this?
<don> better crossover
<tomg> baldie: i really have to start one from scratch, they dont like you to take stuff and build on it
<bartek> Graham: don't think so. it works for me
<tomg> Graham: lol
<leileilol> hmm
<tomg> Graham: is fine 4 me too
<kamikaze> Graham: isn't that what HAL is for? wait for kde4, it is called solid ;)
<leileilol> i have kubuntu feisty test installed still, there's a way to upgrade that to the final release right
<baldie> tomg: do I understand you correct if I say you are new to programming and wanna develop for Kubuntu/Ubuntu ?
<Graham> When I plug my camera in it sees 2 devices, it sees my camera as a device and mass USB, if I try to load the camera as a device it screws up. But it works when I load the mass USB space.
<Graham> !upgrade | leileilol
<ubotu> leileilol: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<tomg> baldie: i have done programming before, but mainly web based stuff (php etc...) but i want to get into the desktop for this next project
<baldie> ok
<leileilol> yeah but that's edgy > feisty
<leileilol> not feisty test > feisty
<Graham> CLICK IT!
<smoke2k> good evening people
<baldie> tomg: I don't know anything about it.. I'm kind'a in the same situation as you, except that my goal atm just is to learn C, and not to do anything specific :>
<smoke2k> damn i didn't know i had to install synaptic package manager therough apt get
<smoke2k> i didn't stop to think about it
<baldie> tomg: I've also done a lot of php etc
<FireTalon> whats wrong with adept?
<smoke2k> I hope that resolves problems i have with tracking pad and wifi
<tomg> baldie: yea, but i found the best way to learn a language is to do a project with it
<leileilol> i did click it
<smoke2k> well let me check out two pages I have found to fix my computer
<smoke2k> I am still in the dark here but I am learning
<Graham> Go to feisty upgrades.
<tomg> baldie: ill give you my email address if you want, we can always start up something on sf.net if you want?
<baldie> tomg: idd... but I'm having a forced C course right now during my education (mathematics), so I have a lot of exercises to do.. and I don't have any time besides that atm.. but in the summer maybe
<baldie> sure, although I don't think I'm up for anything before July
<tomg> baldie: sure, thats the main reason i want to get into it, ill be studying maths at uni, and they say it helps to know c
<baldie> ah cool :>
<kamikaze> tomg: WHAT?
<smoke2k> well it seems like i saved this in html form not where i can see addy
<smoke2k> let me look for addy again
<tomg> kamikaze: ?
<tomg> anyway, if anyone has any ideas, let me know, my email is tomjamesgillespie at googlemail dot com
<tomg> cyall later
<smoke2k> i don't know could someone just help me install synaptic package manager through apt get
<smoke2k> i would be happy enough
<llutz> smoke2k: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<wolferine> parle vous en francais?
<baldie> I have a question.. I've messed up KNetworkManager (oh well not me, but it's bugged on me) ... how do I fix it ?? remove with purge and reinstall, or?
<smoke2k> motherfucker
<smoke2k> apt-get update won't work for me
<smoke2k> sorry for the swearing
<Tm_T> !fr | wolferine
<smoke2k> it tells me I have wrong permissions
<ubotu> wolferine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<llutz> smoke2k: sudo...
<smoke2k> i am logged into root
<kamikaze> smoke2k: type "id" and paste here the output
<smoke2k> that was unusual
<smoke2k> it made my usb harddrive spin
<smoke2k> smoke2k@smoke2k-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<smoke2k> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<smoke2k> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jussi01> smoke2k: close adept
<smoke2k> i put in my password and it did nothing
<smoke2k> oh ok
<smoke2k> thx
<smoke2k> I guess I will just chat here till I am done updating
<smoke2k> did yall see my viacom whore page
<smoke2k> I appreciate the help
<smoke2k> wish it would allow me to fix wifi though
<Tm_T> smoke2k: you really should clean your takl
<smoke2k> maybe i just need command line reference for that
<smoke2k> I think I actually pasted the two google pages I found
<smoke2k> my vocabulary is rather inept for this
<smoke2k> but that is beside the point I suppose
<jussi01> !enter | smoke2k
<ubotu> smoke2k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smoke2k> my computer nerd talent has been being geared back up for deployment
<Freddy2> hi
<ejupin> I'm trying to use Skype with my usb microphone. But it doesnt work, any ideas?
<jussi01> !hi | Freddy2
<ubotu> Freddy2: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> ejupin: do you have the device selected in skype settings?
<eternal_p> trippen: why not go vanilla kernel and build everything from scratch
<ejupin> jussi01:yes
<Graham> ejupin: Does it work anyway?
<Graham> Like, not in skype?
<Skyblast> ejupin: Did you go to Tools > Options and select it in Sound Devices
<ejupin> Graham:yes, works..and works in xp skype
<WillLuongo> Has anyone had success in getting a linksys pci wifi card working in Kubuntu/
<lettuce> I installed Kubuntu on my sister's dell laptop, but it can't acces the internet. Are there any special dell network card drivers that I can get? Or is it just hopeless?
<Graham> Windows skype is quite different from Linux skype, they took all the fucking features out of it!!!
<ejupin> Skyblast: thought so, i will check again
<ejupin> graham:yeah i know that :)
<snowdonkey> They took features out of the windows version or linux one?
<ejupin> snowdonkey:linux
<Graham> Linux.
<snowdonkey> ah, thanks.
<Graham> Seriously you can do all sorts of funky stuff on Windows, and they're such ASSHOLES on Linux!
<Skyblast> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ejupin> graham: i love the windows version, use it all the time for business
<jussi01> lettuce: which card is it?
<lettuce> no idea
<Graham> I like skype because it's good.
<elvirolo> hi
<Skyblast> I think the Mac version of Skype is the worst of them all
<elvirolo> is there a guide somewhere about installing compiz on kde ?
<Graham> I can call people, well better than MSN and their acronoun soup.
<anon32> skype = fail...
<anon32> !compiz | elvirolo
<ubotu> elvirolo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Graham> anon32: Negative, meatstick.
<jussi01> lettuce: you need to find that out, I would imagine its broadcomm, and thats a pain
<ejupin> skyblast:i agree, a business associate tries to use it on a mac and complains all the time
<Graham> Is the mac version any better?
<elvirolo> anon32: thank you :)
<smoke2k> wow that sux because I am about to use skype for mac
<smoke2k> I am going to put speak easy on it
<jussi01> Graham: have you seen gizmo - its great!!
<smoke2k> If i have to could I run skype through wine?>
<Skyblast> The Mac version is a little disorganized and seems to be missing a few features as well
<Graham> jussi01: What the hell is gizmo?
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<ejupin> smoke2k:the mac version doesnt even allow you to initiate a conference call, and we use that all the time, i have to start it with windows
<Skyblast> yes, and if you are in a skypecast or call where you have to ask permission to talk, you literally CAN'T on the Mac client. There's no request to talk button
<jussi01> Graham: http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<smoke2k> yea my friends used to hack conference calls
<Whiz2> midi doesn't work on my system. any ideas?
<smoke2k> back in the day
<Graham> Why is it better than skype?
<smoke2k> this mac version is indigenous to kubuntu for ppc we aren't speaking of skype for mac
<jussi01> Graham: free calls to landlines for one?
<Whiz2> can someone help me? midi sounds don't seem to work, but other sounds do.
<Graham> jussi01: Tempting.
<yaccin> Inexpensive add-ons that let you make and receive calls from any mobile phone or landline
<yaccin> @jussi1
<yaccin> 01
<Graham> Skype has that.
<yaccin> landline calls are not free
<yaccin> neither with skype nor with gizmo
<Graham>  Inexpensive add-ons that let you make and receive calls from any mobile phone or landline
<yaccin> ^^
<Graham> I said skype has that.
<yaccin> [21:21]  <jussi01> Graham: free calls to landlines for one?
<spitwise> yo -- what command shows me my default gateway ip?
<jussi01> yaccin: i call my brother for free all the time...
<spitwise> ifconfig ain't tellin me
<llutz> spitwise: route -n
<spitwise> sweet tnx
<yaccin> jussi01: its not landline then...
<voidmage> Anyone else disappointed with the new features gnome gets as opposed to kde?
<anon32> Gnome has features?
<voidmage> erm
<imagine> lol
<voidmage> things that ubuntu put in
<voidmage> like restricted-manager and easycodecs
<jussi01> yaccin: it certainly is!!!!!
<voidmage> that kind of stuff
<yaccin> anon32: LOL
<yaccin> jussi01: o.O
<yaccin> voidmage: i dont need those :P
<anon32> voidmage, meh, restricted-manager doesn't work and I don't use gstreamer
<anon32> so it's kind of a null point
<yaccin> voidmage: just installed nvidia-glx-new and libxine-extracodecs
<yaccin> :P
<voidmage> good enoughthen
<voidmage> :P
<jussi01> yaccin:
<jussi01> Call those contacts on
<jussi01> Gizmo, their mobile phone
<jussi01> or landline for free*
<yaccin> what says the * ?
<yaccin> :
<yaccin> :P
<jussi01> yaccin: we need to take this offtopic....
<Graham> Gizmo will cost money, it costs to call landlines.
<Graham> Do you pay for signing up?
<jussi01> Graham: no
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<Graham> So you're telling me, I can download and sign up for gizmo and phone a landline say... in the US and it'll cost me absolutely nothing?
<Pete_> Im pretty sure its free to sign up still, but to call lines it costs
<Graham> I shall try.
<epimeth> what was the i915 package?
<Pete_> not all that suitable if you have other contacts on skype I guess, but if you are using it for calling out im sure its fine
<iga> hello
<Graham> I'll try it, thing is everybody I know I've tried to get on skype from MSN, now I'll be getting them on gizmo from skype.
<iga> can i ask a question
<iga> ?
<Graham> iga: No, go home.
<iga> :)
<iga> why?
<Graham> Of course you can ask a question you turnip, it's a help channel!
<iga> where can i get some softwave?
<WillLuongo> iga did you try Adept?
<Graham> jussi01: You didn't answer :P
<iga> what do  you meen?
<WillLuongo> iga: If you go to the menu, then system, then adept you can search for software in precompiled packages
<WillLuongo> it is very easy to install things this way
<smoke2k> well folks
<smoke2k> :(
<Graham> What is softwave?
<smoke2k> cann't seem to get wifi to work
<iga> oh thanx
<smoke2k> i got ndiswrapper from synaptic
<smoke2k> it still didn't get it to work
<Graham> Then you should be in #ubuntu :P
<smoke2k> i guess i should have tried to do all this before wiping my mac out
<iga> WillLuongo thanx
<WillLuongo> iga you are very welcome
<Graham> jussi01: Oi! Gizmo isn't working!
<Graham> Wait it's done now.
<smoke2k> Search out the section "InputDevice" under which Driver is set to "synaptics", comment the whole section out or delete it, and paste the following to its place:
<stoft> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<smoke2k> where is this?
<Graham> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Graham> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !women because I am sad.
<Graham> Awww.... bot abuse.
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<Graham> yaccin: Are you there? Does Gizmo have the same features in Windows as it does in Linux?
<yaccin> i dont know
<yaccin> i dont use gizmo
<Graham> This gizmo account maker is being really shitty.
* wolferine sighs
<Graham> Awesome, I phones myself with gizmo for free.
<Graham> Sounds like a marketing ploy.
<kaner_> is there a way to "boost" the mic?  When i record something it sounds very very very faint
<Graham> Turn mic volume up.
<llutz> kaner_: switch on mic-boost in your mixer
<wolferine> llutz, still working on it:/
<wolferine> think you can give me a bit more time?
<llutz> wolferine: don't give up! :)
<llutz> wolferine: sure
<dell190> how can i put the firefox icon in the K-menu
<wolferine> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/webcam_logitech_msn?s=amsn
<wolferine> i was using this a reference
<wolferine> but I have an issue with make all
<wolferine> my device is: 046D:08F5
<wolferine> just about hafl way down the page
<wolferine> im trying not to, but I am almost at the end :/
<wolferine> ill paste the make all in pastebin
<wolferine> brb
<kaner_> llutz: did, is there anyway to boost it more?
<kaner_> the mike works properly in windoze
<kaner_> er mic
<llutz> kaner_: use win :)
<kaner_> well i dont have a windows installation anymore
<kaner_> havent for years
<wolferine> llutz: http://pastebin.ca/464914
<msak007> hey everybody
<kaner_> but i tested the mic on a buddies comp
<epimeth> what was the i915 package?  I forgot...
<llutz> wolferine: you haven't installed the kernel-sources
<fdoving> epimeth: the resolution one?
<jussi01> epimeth: just search i915 on adept
<msak007> anybody here having problems with kmail in feisty?
<llutz> wolferine: or at least the kernel-headers
<llutz> epimeth: 915resolution?
<Alternati> FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!
<wolferine> llutz, how would I do so?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-250-22-107.ri.ri.cox.net]  by fdoving
<llutz> wolferine: sudo aptitude install linux-kernel-header-$(uname -r)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<pestilence> newsletter...subscribe...thx
<jovans> does fesity use swap?
<wolferine> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-kernel-header-2.6.20-15-generic"
<anon32> yes
<pestilence> jovans: it can
<epimeth> llutz: cheers :-)
<jovans> i have read something about vm.swappiness=
<anon32> jovans, please, when you find an OS that can't use swap, come back :-)
<jovans> feisty don't use my swap it only use my RAM
<llutz> wolferine: sudo aptitude install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<fdoving> jovans: yes, it uses swap. you can adjust how swappy it is with the sappiness.
<msak007> anybody using kmail in feisty?
<llutz> jovans: fine
<pestilence> !anybody
<jussi01> !anyone | msak007
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> msak007: please see above
<jovans> i have add vm.swappiness=100 to /etc/sysctl.conf and reboot but fesity use either my RAM
<wolferine> nothing
<msak007> sorry
<wolferine> how about I just give you my uname -r :/
<pestilence> !sorry
<wolferine> 2.6.20-15-generic
<wolferine> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pestilence> :-D
<llutz> wolferine: sry, too late today. next try: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shyboy> guys is there a fix for wifi bcm43xx ?
<msak007> well i have a problem with kmail that started with feisty...any email that comes directly into an inbox (not filtered into another folder through a POP filter) comes in as "Unknown" for the sender
<jovans> enxone a idea?
<WillLuongo> I can't get wifi working on a Linksys PCI card. Is it possible at all? If so, how difficult is it and can anyone help me?
<fdoving> jovans: how much ram?
<wolferine> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<wolferine> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jovans> 1 GB
<wolferine> already installed llutz
<msak007> subject is blank, body is blank, and date is 12/13/69
<wolferine> as I had suspected
<llutz> wolferine: locate config.h
<fdoving> jovans: should start to use some swap after running for a while.
<smoke2k> llutz
<jovans> it cannot be activated to use on start some swap?
<smoke2k> i am havin trouble still
<wolferine> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include/config/x86/find/smp/config.h
<smoke2k> i need to find help with
<smoke2k> 0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<smoke2k>         Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Unknown device 4318
<smoke2k>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 16, IRQ 52
<smoke2k>         Memory at 80084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K] 
<wolferine> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include/config/i2o/config.h
<wolferine> thats about the only meaningful ones
<llutz> wolferine: line 16 in your paste
<shyboy> smoke2k: you have the same problem as me
<fdoving> jovans: using memory triggers swapping at some point. there is no need to swap if there is enought memory to do everything you want and then some.
<shyboy> smoke2k: I also need a solution to that problem
<fdoving> jovans: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#Swappiness_.282.6_kernels.29
<smoke2k> well good we are one in unison
<smoke2k> how much googling have you been up to ?
<llutz> smoke2k: broadcom, crap
<WillLuongo> smoke2k I think I am in a similar boat
<shyboy> smoke2k: well I have just started
<shyboy> smoke2k: seen some tips on ubuntu forums
<wolferine> llutz, like it said, there isnt one
<os2mac> broadcom should work in Kubuntu.
<smoke2k> i have found help if i had airport extreme
<smoke2k> but i don't
<smoke2k> :(
<smoke2k> have you tried all your forums help?
<shyboy> llutz: well crap or not it came with freaking laptop so I am kinda stuck with it
<WillLuongo> smoke2k shyboy I found this, haven't tried it yet: http://forums.windrivers.com/archive/index.php/t-67640.html
<os2mac> smoke2k: what kind of computer do you have
<os2mac> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smoke2k> i have a mac g4
<jovans> thx
<WillLuongo> it is also a broadcom chipset
<smoke2k> yea this thing is inside my computer
<shyboy> WillLuongo: looking ..thanks
<os2mac> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolferine> http://pastebin.ca/464927
<wolferine> that my locate config.h
<Windows2000XPVIS> linux zealots keep banning me
<Windows2000XPVIS> rude ppl
<llutz> wolferine: guess you'll need the kernel-sources (README in qc-messen....)
<Lynoure> Windows2000XPVIS: Did you have a support question?
<shyboy> I posted error regarding this card before faisty hit stable and guys didnt fix it
<shyboy> very odd
<Windows2000XPVIS> Lynoure:  actually i have answer for wolferine
<hagabaka> is there no kmenu entry for kwrite by default?
<Windows2000XPVIS> symbolic link has to be created
<Lynoure> :)
<Windows2000XPVIS> does anybody know how to install using dmraid?
<Windows2000XPVIS> and alternate cd
<adaptr> set up partitions as linux raid, then create partitions in LVM
<adaptr> us ethe normal CD
<Windows2000XPVIS> no i have windows partitions
<anon32> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Windows2000XPVIS> no can do
<anon32> ..
<Windows2000XPVIS> but dmraid works in suse and fedora...
<stoft> anyone here have experience migrating seti@home data from win to linux?
<spitwise> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-powerpc linux-restricted-modules-powerpc
<aro> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<aro> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<smoke2k> wow this is a complete disaster
<smoke2k> so pretty much this thing won't work with my wifi card
<smoke2k> everywhere says to use ndiswrapper
<jussi01> smoke2k: it should, you need to use ndiswrapper
<neonlinux> morning all, anyone know whats running in kde that passes settings to gtk for themes?
<Windows2000XPVIS> smoke2k: nothing wrong iwth it
<smoke2k> i have got ndiswrapper
<smoke2k> guy already said in here that it won't work
<shyboy> smoke2k: well you need to use ndiswrraper ..hunting for a good howto
<aro> Which wireless card do you have
<shyboy> aro lspci reports bcm43xx and smoke2 has the same
<llutz> wolferine: try to edit the file "quickcam.h" and change all "linux/config.h" into "linux/autoconf.h"
<d0uglas> hi.. url for ipodding? and what's the name of that reverse-engineered itunes so my mom can pay for her music?
<smoke2k> what puts the icing on the cake here is that my mouse won't barely move
<Arwen> d0uglas, iTunes is evil, stay away from it
<smoke2k> i have just wasted two days with this
<smoke2k> yea itunes blows
<shyboy> aro do yoy have any url for me that can help me fix this firmware issue
<smoke2k> i was just gripping about that earlier
<d0uglas> Arwen: okay.. so... how can my mom use linux and pay for music
<d0uglas> relatively legally
<d0uglas> or is that impossible
<shyboy> d0uglas: learn your mom to use torrent :D
<Arwen> there's magnatune, but really, since labels like DRM, you won't find any big name songs
<Arwen> d0uglas, ^^
<d0uglas> she already knows bittorrent .. gtk-gnutella too
<d0uglas> she can't even use a cell phone but she knows that
<wolferine> llutz, k, ill give it a try
<Arwen> d0uglas, allofmp3.com? it's not at all legal, but it involves paying...
<shyboy> d0uglas: cool mom I'd say :D ...so whats the problem anyway ..she can save $$ now
* shyboy is looking a bcm43xx howto 
<smoke2k> i messaged you shyboy
<d0uglas> cool mom? how about cool son to rig it up kde to make her tansition from msft to linux happily
<shyboy> smoke2k: you did ? I don't see nothing
<d0uglas> s/happily/happy
<shyboy> d0uglas: yeah... its your mom dude ..MANDATORY ;D
<d0uglas> True.
<d0uglas> maybe if i install linux on her phone she'll start using it
<shyboy> smoke2k: I see no window with your prv msg ?!
<Thorazine> Is there a Kubuntu Mobile :)
<Windows2000XPVIS> yes
<shyboy> d0uglas: he he ..that would be cool..all though I am in love with lates HTC phone running win 6.0
<d0uglas> shyboy: when is htc gonna make a quad band vga qwerty slide out
<smoke2k> sorry shyboy it didn't send
<d0uglas> ie the universal plus the 850mhz range
<smoke2k> i have to be registered or something
<root> hola
<spahija> smoke2k: well I am ..changed nick
<neonlinux> so no ideas on what passes theme settings in kde to gtk?
<wolferine> llutz, didnt work
<spahija> smoke2k: paste it here please
<smoke2k> just trying to make sure you stay in contact with me
<smoke2k> because i need this fixed on top of mouse problems
<smoke2k> this is serious problem
<d0uglas> shyboy: your buy/sell/hold rating on htc's stock?
<spahija> d0uglas: changed nick to spahija...and no I have no stocks ( I wish I had )
<payam> hi
<d0uglas> spahija: not asking if you own any, just wondering if you think it's a good investment
<payam> What the hell shoul i do to download and install Wine?
<spahija> d0uglas: ahh..sure... they are strong on market right now
<Thorazine> sudo apt-get install wine
<blekos> hi i'm looking for a frewware soft with gui for backup with advanced option. That is multiple backup jobs, incremental backups, de/ select folders etc
<Thorazine> payam: before that: sudo apt-get update, of course
<spahija> smoke2k: how about that link man ?
<blekos> smg like Backup Exec
<d0uglas> You know what I could do without? exit confirmation dialogs
<payam> What should i do now?
<d0uglas> we should phase them out or set them off by default
<spahija> d0uglas: they are kinda informative dont you think ;)
<payam> kubuntu-se
<d0uglas> my alt-f4 command should be informative to the program
<payam> CA you connect me to Kubuntu-se?
<spahija> payam: hva er du snakker om ?
<d0uglas> at least i got control alt backspace, that's pretty responsive
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<payam> Vill installera Wine
<payam> kan du koppla upp mig till kubuntu -se
<payam> Har glmt hur man gjorde
<Pete_> wolferine: I'ver used one, except it was UVC
<smoke2k> how come i cann't find vlc in synaptic manager
<payam> #kubuntu-se
<smoke2k> where is it
<smoke2k> or what is it listed under
<blekos> hi i'm looking for a frewware soft with gui for backup with advanced option. That is multiple backup jobs, incremental backups, de/ select folders etc
<anon32> !repositories | smoke2k
<ubotu> smoke2k: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Black_Cat> payam, /join #kubuntu-se
<spahija> payam: look up
<Thorazine> vlc is in multiverse or universe I think, check if those are enabled
<wolferine> Pete_, what is UVC?
<Pete_> usb video device class, similar in a way to usb mass storage device class
* spahija is till looking for a good howto about bmc43xx.....anyone !?
<Pete_> (Only a few of the newer logitech cams support it)
<bobstro> spahija: yes, i just did it in fact.. hang on
<spahija> bobstro: sure m8..pass it to me..will ya
<bobstro> spahija: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=ndiswrapper+dell
<wolferine> Pete_, so you know a thing or two about how USB works with devices?
<bobstro> spahija: i just followed it to get my dell d420 going in about 10 minutes with wpa/psk
<spahija> bobstro: excellent...testing
<michael> anyone know how to get nvidia drivers to work with feisty?
<wolferine> michael, yes
<Pete_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Pete_> wolferine: not really ;)
<michael> do you have feisty?
<Pete_> Yes
<wolferine> Pete_, what type of cams are you using?
<TheCreationist> How would I go about installing Beryl without using a 3rd party repository?
<wolferine> TheCreationist, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<TheCreationist> wolferine: Thanks
<wolferine> np
<michael> ok, well that command along with the enable command stoped kde from booting up and I had to reconfig xorg
<wolferine> michael, so installing the drivers isnt the real question then
<anon32> omg, wine is so cool! it can run minesweeper!
<michael> I dont understand why it isnt working
<Pete_> and notepad too
<michael> I guess the real question is......   Is Feisty stable enough to be on my pc?    lol
<anon32> michael, lol
<Gamic> Feisty is very stable
<Pete_> wolferine: only one of them is logitech, the rest are cheap ones which all work with the spca driver
<wolferine> working great =! stable
<wolferine> btw
<anon32> OMG, wine can run minesweeper at... native speed!
<michael> well, you tell me what to do (if you dont mind) and I will do it
<wolferine> yeah, whats the model of the logitech, which is i imagine using the spca driver?
<confrey> hi everybody
<Gamic> anon32, wine is not an emulator, so yes it would
<anon32> Gamic, hehe
<michael> I installed feisty late last night
<luca> good day to everyone
<wolferine> hey luca
<michael> g'day
<Pete_> wolferine: oh no the logitech webcam doesn't use the spca driver. I have to go now, sorry. Have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/index.html
<luca> does anyone know how to install ie6 WITHOUT using ie4linux?
<luca> hi wolferine, michael :)
<michael> do you have time? wolferine
<Black_Cat> anon32, minesweeper is not that resource-demanding... let me know if you run something like Unreal Tournament :))
<anon32> Black_Cat, heh, you can run UT with software rendering :-)
<Grape_Juice> lol minesweeper
<anon32> so it's also not that demanding
<Grape_Juice> Dude, MineSweeper takes like....3 Gb of DDR RAM and 7 Gb of hard drive space!
* Grape_Juice hides while giggling *
<anon32> ..
<Grape_Juice> I'm sorry, I'm just weird like that. :<
<anon32> Grape_Juice, DDR is old :-) It's all about that DDR-II
<confrey> hi, how can I have flsh plugin in konqueror?
<Grape_Juice> DDR3 ftw. :D
<Black_Cat> anon32, in native speed? 8-|
<Grape_Juice> Well, I have 1.25 Gb of DDR in this laptop.  It does it's job fine. :)
<anon32> Black_Cat, lol, UT has a pretty solid software engine - you can run it in ReactOS
<spahija> bobstro: dude...this works
<Grape_Juice> Wish i could test run DDR2 and 3 though...
<adaptr> I have a core 2 duo with ddr2-667
<adaptr> it plays nice
<wolferine> no sorry, michael i do not have the time
<nicu_> #romania
<nicu_> ./#romania
<michael> ok thanks anyway, but you do have 3d accelration enabled?
<Black_Cat> jeez... i'll keep that in mind, anon32... got to try that some day :)
<anon32> Black_Cat, hehe, have fun maxing out your Core 2 Duos to run UT at 640x480
<netshare> Is it possible to run JetAudio on linux? under wine for example?
<hume> hi....is there any kde/kubuntu program to rotate the screen?
<llutz> hume: xrandr
<netshare> manual monitor rotate :D
<sasq> Uhm sorry but where do I manage filetypes and which programs to handle which type ?
<michael> lol
<sasq> It used to be in system settings, cant find it there now
<michael> thats how I do it
<anon32> netshare, winehq gives jetaudio a "silver" rating
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<netshare> winehq is the same as wine?
<netshare> and whats silver rating?
<hume> llutz, ok, i know of xrandr - but xrandr -o right just gives me errors...is there no kde frontend?
<anon32> netshare, winehq is wine's homepage, and silver means it mostly works
<llutz> hume: krandr? not sure
<Black_Cat> hume,  hmm. it can be set up in display properties afaik
<netshare> anon32 ok thx i will go and check it out. i want to use it becausse it has the best sound
<anon32> speaking of sound, wine's sound drivers are pretty dodgy, it won't have "the best sound" in wine
<hume> Black_Cat, no such option here - does that mean that the driver (nv) does not support rotate?
<Black_Cat> yeah that might be the case
<adaptr> it doesn not, indeed, support xv extensions
<smoke2k> ok i cann't find any packages i need
<smoke2k> i updated my apt get
<netshare> anon32 so the sound also depends on wine? :(:(:( :'(:'(:'(
<smoke2k> i just want to put vlc and nautilus and few other programs on here
<smoke2k> like wine
<anon32> netshare, yes, and wine's sound support is iffy
<smoke2k> synaptic and add and remove programs doesn't seem to have it
<anon32> smoke2k, you need to enable the extra repositories...
<anon32> !universe | smoke2k
<ubotu> smoke2k: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<netshare> anon32 :( i like jet audios sound so much :(
* anon32 never used it
<anon32> it's all about foobar2000 for me :-\
<netshare> anon32, just try out jetaudio, u will change to it ;)
<anon32> na, I'm ok
<smoke2k> cool i just read through this too fast
<anon32> :-)
<smoke2k> trying to whirl wind it
<anon32> smoke2k, oh yeah, on Linux, mplayer is better than VLC
<netshare> anon32 BBE effects are also awesome
<smoke2k> are you serious vlc is pretty good
<smoke2k> ?
<anon32> smoke2k, yeah, mplayer > vlc
<anon32> it supports subtitles :-)
<smoke2k> nice
<netshare> well i think, i wont use linux for listetning to music, only when i must use linux :)
<netshare> Windows power :D:D:D:D
<anon32> netshare, how can one media player produce better sound than another? that's what I wanna know..
<smoke2k> no wonder this didn't work
<smoke2k> my adept package manager looks nothing like this one
<netshare> anon32 just try out JetAudio and you will hear it yourself!
<smoke2k> could i update my packages on synaptic too?
<anon32> smoke2k, a package manager is a package manager :-\
<Black_Cat> anon32, that IS possible, because sound quality depends on engine used by player.
<anon32> they're both frontends to apt-get
<anon32> Black_Cat, eh? elaborate
<smoke2k> all my adept has is a quit button
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<smoke2k> this package manager is in dapper drake
<smoke2k> i am using edgy i am pretty sure
<smoke2k> all it has is quit buttom
<smoke2k> :(
<anon32> smoke2k, your package manager can't be "in" a distro...
<anon32> I'm telling you, they have the same list of packages available
<stoeptegel> What key combination would be win+KP_subtract?
<smoke2k> i figured each distro has diffrent packages
<smoke2k> hence having software indigenous to each one
<smoke2k> haha wait
<smoke2k> maybe i am doing this wrong
<anon32> yes...
<anon32> maybe...
<netshare> anon32, so are you insatlling jetauio now,?
<bonbonthejon> stoeptegel: KP_subtract would be the subtract key on the keypad
<anon32> netshare, nope lol
<anon32> amarok is good enough for me
<stoeptegel> bonbonthejon: and what if the keyboard doesn't has a keypad?
<bonbonthejon> stoeptegel: I guess try reassigning, I have the same problem with my laptop
<stoeptegel> :)
<netshare> anon32 but i mean on win. you said you want to know how could another player have a better sound than other
<netshare> anon32 jet audio will show you (to your ears)
<anon32> blah, I don't really care - my favorites song is the super mario theme :-\
<netshare> anon32 sometimes i listen to chip musics :) dubmood is very cool :)
<netshare> www.keygenmusic.com
<anon32> lol, keygen music
<Black_Cat> :)))
<anon32> but it redirects to learnguitar.com
<netshare> there are  some very nice melodies, not only stupid electric sound
<Plextor> hi, how can i see how much space i've got left on hard drive in the console?
<bonbonthejon> Plextor: df -h
<Plextor> thnx
<jbrouhard> Plextor: df -h
<jbrouhard> doh
<bonbonthejon> jbrouhard: :)
<nu> evening
* anon32 just noticed that all of wine's config runs in wine...
<stoeptegel> netshare: stop spamming...
<smoke2k> after all this effort i am just getting the newest version of feisty
<smoke2k> I don't know whether to be happy or not
<smoke2k> I just want my programs
<xst> After upgrading to feisty I can no longer add share (samba) a folder: When I click the "Add" button, enter the path and press "OK", nothing happens.
<nuu> xst: using what tool ?
<nuu> are you sure you run it as root ?
<xst> I use konqueror. Rightclick on the folder > properties > Share > ...
<Black_Cat> xst, hmm... kdesu konqueror?
<nuu> does it request an authentication password when you try to share ?
<xst> It requests a password when I start the "sharing manager". I enter my own password and it proceeds just fine. However, when I have entered the path to be shared and press OK, the path is not appended to the shown list of shared dirs
<nuu> try opening ksystemlog from your system menu, and see if you notice anything there
<varaonaid> Hi, I'm having problems iwth my kubuntu shutdown.  I get very strange things happening with my screen: flashing lines, green screen, or flashing "e"s and it almost never completes the shutdown process.  I've updated the bios but no effect.
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<xst> nuu: nope, nothing odd in the logs
<nuu> have you tried sharing the directory manually ? ie by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Tm_T> wolferine: mine is working perfectly
<wolferine> Tm_T, what is the device listed under your lsusb ?
<nuu> hey there wolferine
<Tm_T> wolferine: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0928 Logitech, Inc. Quickcam Express
<wolferine> Tm_T, did it just plug and play?
<Tm_T> wolferine: sure
<wolferine> or did you need to set it up?
<xst> nuu: editing smb.conf manually works just fine
<Tm_T> yes, I needed to comb my hair
<wolferine> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> wolferine: well, would you show your face in webcam without combing your hair?
<wolferine> Tm_T, did you just plug it in, and it worked ?
<Graham> yaccin: Hey, you there?
<nuu> depends. ever heard of cyber porn ?
<nuu> you don' t need to comb your hair for that
<nuu> of course you may argue that it's not your face you're showing
<Tm_T> wolferine: yes
<hsystem-x> I have a question...
<wolferine> Tm_t thanks
<nuu> xst: this used to work in previous versions of kubuntu ?
<payam> Can I installl AutoCAD if i install Wine before?
<hsystem-x> WHy in feisty i CAN'T log in through console?
<nuu> hsystem-x: you can
<hsystem-x> well i can. It says that my password is wrong.
<nuu> what makes you think you can't ?
<hsystem-x> can't ***********
<nuu> hm, then perhaps you can't remember your password
<xst> nuu: Yep. In edgy it worked just fine
<hsystem-x> well im logged in...
<hsystem-x> but i can't do console login.
<nuu> using the same user you use to logon to kde ?
<hsystem-x> yup
<xst> nuu: yes
<nuu> hsystem-x: open a terminal, and type echo $SHELL
<hsystem-x> en edgy and dapper it worked excellent...
<hsystem-x> in*
<hsystem-x> ok
<hsystem-x> nothing happen...
<nuu> i see
<nuu> type
<nuu> sudo chsh <your_username>
<hsystem-x> what you want me do type: SHELL or $SHELL ? . Shell give me an error, "this commands doesn't exist, and $shell do nothing.... i belive you want me to type shell.
<hsystem-x> ok ...
<hsystem-x> to*
<nuu> no, i meant $SHELL
<hsystem-x> well, then nothing happen...
<nuu> ok
<nuu> did you run chsh ?
<nuu> the next command i pasted
<blekos> i dont get it, what's the meaning of using sudo, since you actually use ur own psswd and cann mess up the whole system?
<blekos> any user could delete important files by just typing hes/her psswd
<nuu> nope blekos, not ANY user
<nuu> just those who are allowed to use sudo ;)
<sunnyhours> !nvidia
<hsystem-x> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<hsystem-x>         Login Shell [/bin/bash] :
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nuu> press ENTER hsystem-x
<blekos> would u mine explaining?
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<nuu> blekos: you, as main user of the system, are member of the group "admin"
<blekos> if i log in as xxx and then in terminal i sudo ... then i can do what i want
<mat1980> i have a quickcam express working well
<nuu> if you're in that group, you're granted the privilege to escalate your user level to root
<wolferine> mat1980, just plug and play?
<hsystem-x> !chsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hsystem-x> what does chsh command do?
<nuu> that is decided by the /etc/sudoers file, which lists who can do what with sudo
<nuu> now try adding a new user, and not making it a member of the admin group
<blekos> i c, so if i create an account i should make sure its not under admin yes?
<nuu> you'll see he can't sudo
<nuu> indeed blekos
<nuu> hsystem-x: changes the default shell for a user
<wolferine> mat1980, or did you have to setup drivers, etc?
<mat1980> wolferine, yes, just plug and play.
<nuu> since you can't login, and echo $SHELL reports nothing, you seem to not have a default shell set for your user
<hsystem-x> ok, that mean, that now im supposed to be able to login?
<nuu> which theoretically chsh oughta fix
<wolferine> mat1980, can you tell me which it is based on lsusb?
<hsystem-x> ok
<nuu> yes, you can try ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to a terminal, and try. when you're done trying, come back here with ctrl+alt+f7
<blekos> so if e.g another user -not under admin- wants to install a program i will have to do it for him
<nuu> depends on whether that program needs to be installed as root, or not
<nuu> if it can only touch userspace resources, and install to a directory where that given user has write privileges, then he doesnt need you
<hsystem-x> good.
<mat1980> wolferine, I guess this is the line about my webcam, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc.
<hsystem-x> nuu: still can't log in through console.
<blekos> isnt quite "dangerous" that the main user during installation has root privilg.?
<nuu> for instance, a packet sniffer will not be installed as root. It needs to set your interface into promiscuous mode, and that's an administrative task. A normal user, without any rights to escalate to root, wont be able to perform it
<wolferine> yes mat
<wolferine> that would be it
<nuu> blekos: how would you go about administering your own system, if not even yourself could get root on it ? :)
<hsystem-x> nuu: still can't log in through console.
<blekos> that is true, perhaps  it could be a different psswd for root than the having the same as your loging psswd
<nuu> hsystem-x: from a terminal, type "which bash"
<nuu> of course you can change it blekos
<hsystem-x> i also assing a password to the unix system, but it won't work too...
<nuu> on the contrary, it's extremely wise to change it
<blekos> how do u change it?
<nuu> just "sudo su -" to get root, and "passwd"
<nuu> or sudo passwd, as well
<hsystem-x> yep: sudo passwd
<hsystem-x> nuu:
<hsystem-x> $ which bash
<hsystem-x> /bin/bash
<nuu> hsystem-x: let's add a new user, and you'll try logging in from that
<nuu> sudo adduser test
<blekos> so, now anytime i'm asked for root psswd i'll give the new one right?
<nuu> yup
<blekos> great
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<hsystem-x> well, nuu, does this have relation with the secondary groups ?
<sunnyhours> i'm trying to use synaptic to install the linux-restricted-modules. I have a sempron 2400+ (32bit). anyone know which package is for me?
<blekos> so, if i create another user will he has the same progs installes as those as I have?
<nuu> it shouldn't hsystem-x: but we should try to make sure there's nothing wrong with your user setup
<adaptr> sunnyhours just use generic
<sunnyhours> thanks adaptr
<adaptr> sunnyhours regardless you MUST use the same one as your current kernel, or it won't work
<hsystem-x> ok that unix password that it ask for the new user, it is the password for that account?
<nuu> yes hsystem-x
<sunnyhours> uname -r shows 2.6.17-10-386
<nuu> put whatever password, just to try
<nuu> then ctrl+alt+f1 and try logging in with that user's credentials
<hsystem-x> room number, i guess it means, the id, for example 1002
<hsystem-x> ?
<nuu> remember, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back here
<nuu> just hit enter hsystem-x :)
<nuu> no need to input those infos
<hsystem-x> ok brb
<sunnyhours> i think the icons on the left column are confusing. i don't know what is what (download/upgrade/remove/etc)
<hsystem-x> ok it works nuu.
<nuu> fine, then something's wrong with the way your user is set up
<hsystem-x> that a normal user i guess. It does not have privileges right?
<nuu> it doesn't until you add it to the "admin" group
<hsystem-x> ok .
<nuu> in which case, he'll be allowed to su to root
<nuu> (provided he knows the password)
<nuu> if he's not in the admin group, he wont be able to su/sudo
<nuu> anyway
<nuu> back to your problem......what does cat /etc/passwd | grep <your_username> say ?
<hsystem-x> well im using my default user, the one that kubuntu setup.
<nuu> sudo cat... of course
<hsystem-x> I used the alternate cd to install kubuntu, since i don't like the live cd ...
<hsystem-x> does this have something to do with?
<nuu> don't think so
<hsystem-x> a bug?
<sunnyhours> in synaptic, what does the icon of a green box with a yellow star in the corner mean?
<nuu> actually, i havent tried that cd
<nuu> but it sounds rather strange to me
<blekos> nuu do u know any good backup program which will alow multiple backup jobs and choose directories and files?
<mat1980> sunnyhours, it means it is upgradable
<sunnyhours> but already installed, mat1980?
<nuu> blekos: i wrote my own
<nuu> but i'm sure you'll find plenty around
<mat1980> subbyhours, yes it is already installed and there is a new version in the repository
<sunnyhours> okay, what about just the green box? installed but not upgradable?
<hsystem-x> what language did you used, NUU?
<nuu> just a bash script hsystem-x
<mat1980> sunnyhours, yes
<nuu> nothing special
<hsystem-x> oh k.
<sunnyhours> thanks mat1980
<nuu> all it does is cp, piping to tar -czvf, and stuff like that
<mat1980> that's ok
<sunnyhours> do linux-restricted-modules-common, and linux-restricted-modules-generic conflict with each other?
<nuu> hsystem-x: so try cat /etc/passwd, and compare the entries of your user (the one that cant login) and the new user (the one that can)
<nuu> do you spot any immediate differences ?
<mat1980> sunnyhours, try, if some packages conflicts synaptic will prompt to you
<mat1980> however I gess the don't
<mat1980> ehm.. I misspelled... I guess thy don't
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I
<K-Ryan> Oops, hit enter too early
<K-Ryan> Anyway...
<mat1980> ehm.. I'm too tired.... I guess they don't
<K-Ryan> I'm upgrading to Feisty Fawn
<K-Ryan> Will the distribution upgrade tool automatically restart my system?
<hsystem-x> well, nuu, but does are the secondary grupo
<hsystem-x> group*
<hsystem-x> those*
<nuu> can you list them ?
<nuu> type "groups"
<sunnyhours> this looks like an awful mess mat1980. i'm not so sure this is going to work   =P
<mat1980> K-Ryan, no it won't. You have to do by your own
<hsystem-x> hsystem-x adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin
<K-Ryan> Alright, thanks.
<nuu> now type groups <your_test_user>
<hsystem-x> $ groups test
<hsystem-x> test : test
<mat1980> sunnyhours, my system has both packages installed, and I have no problem
<nuu> ok hsystem-x, let's try this
<nuu> we'll add your test user to the same groups as your main user
<nuu> and we'll see if that disables login for it
<nuu> so, from terminal:
<mat1980> sunnyhours, the only problem using restricted modules is that usually they are less stable
<wolferine> logitech webcams, who has found success and installing them? (need to troubleshoot my own)
<mat1980> i.e. ibernation on my laptop doesn't work with nvidia driver
<hsystem-x> nuu: ?
<nuu> oh sorry hsystem-x
<nuu> sudo usermod -aG <group> test
<nuu> where <group> is each of the groups you are in
<nuu> (hsystem-x, etc)
<slow-motion> n8
<nuu> you gotta do it for each group
<sunnyhours> what does this notation mean? 2.6.17.7-11.2
<sunnyhours> does that mean it'll work with kernel versions 2.6.17-7 all the way through 2.6.17.11?
<Arwen> sunnyhours, major.minor.micro.nano-build.subbuild
<sunnyhours> lol thanks
<Arwen> 2.6 is the family of the kernel, .17 is the version, .7 is the minor version, 11.2 refers to the Ubuntu-specific build number
<hsystem-x> nuu: done
<Arwen> sunnyhours, that help?
<sunnyhours> so i take it the nvidia-glx package version 2.6.17.7-11.2 won't work for my 2.6.17-10-386 kernel
<sunnyhours> Arwen: yes, but a bit over my head
<adaptr> sunnyhours just take the latest one
<Arwen> sunnyhours, no, it has to match the version number
<sunnyhours> adaptr: the latest what?
<adaptr> Arwen erm.. that's kinda irrelevant because *buntu makes sure you get a matched version
<sunnyhours> Arwen: figured... let me do another search in synaptic
<adaptr> sunnyhours the latest nvidia-glx
<hsystem-x> nuu: i have done what you said. An i still can log in with the test user through console.
<sunnyhours> adaptr: i did
<hsystem-x> Well, i believe the best solution is to create a new user with all the groups this (present) user have, and remove this one. ?
<hsystem-x> what you think? NUU
<adaptr> sunnyhours did you get the proper drivers for nvidia ? if so, it should all Just Work (C)
<sunnyhours> thanks for the tips guys. time to restart X and see if it worked   =)
<nuu> hsystem-x: that would be one solution, but you'd have to copy your home around
<hsystem-x> well, just to move my things to the new home, and remvoe the old one, right?
<nuu> the old one will go when you userdel -r <your_user>
<nuu> (that -r means, wipe user's files)
<hsystem-x> yes, I know.
<nuu> if you want to follow that path, then make sure you do it from rot
<nuu> root
<nuu> so i would
<nuu> sudo su -
<nuu> adduser newuser
<nuu> usermod -aG admin newuser
<nuu> cp -pR /home/<youruser>/* /home/newuser
<nuu> chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser
<hsystem-x> "/*"means all?
<nuu> yes
<chuck> adaptr: no luck. i actually get an error message when starting X. "API Mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 1.0-8776, but this x module has version 1.0-8774"
<hsystem-x> well that's a good idea, thanks.
<nuu> then proceed with "usermod -aG <group x> newuser" for every group
<nuu> then, BEFORE you do userdel -r <your_user>
<nuu> i suggest you logout and log in with newuser
<chuck> i had this before when i just tried to use the nvidia install script that i downloaded off their web site
<nuu> and see if everything's in place and works
<wolferine> how can I open a GUI locally that is run on a remote machine via a shell and ssh?
<hsystem-x> ok , thanks for the help.
<nuu> np hsystem-x
<adaptr> chuck that's because all three have to have the same version
<chuck> all three what? Kernel, the nvidia module, and the x module?
<adaptr> chuck you did what ? oh f*ing hell, why do so many people persist
<adaptr> chuck get RID of the nvidia crap, and install the proper packages form ubuntu
<chuck> adaptr: lol    i had it work before.... is there an easy way to undo that?
<Graham> Anybody here use superkaramba?
<adaptr> no
<adaptr> well, yes - uninstall anything nvidia, and delete the rest
<nuu> wolferine: what OS on the remote machine ?
<chuck> adaptr: i think i may be better off reformatting, and reinstalling. this is starting to look a lot like windows   =\
<wolferine> nuu, linux the entire way
<adaptr> chuck not at all, but you need to apply a little common sense and restraint to not USE it like one does WIndows ;-)
<chuck> adaptr: hahaa   it just looked so much easier than following the ubuntu how-to   ;-)
<lettuce> amarok keeps craching every time i use it. Is there a linux program better than amarok?
<chuck> adaptr: So do you have any idea what exactly i'll need to uninstall and delete?
<chuck> lettuce: consider xmms, or kaffeine. depending on what you'd like to play
<adaptr> yeah.. sure... aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx is *difficult* ?
<adaptr> I give up all hope, then
<mat1980> lettuce, kmplayer works fine
#kubuntu 2008-04-21
<poseidon> oldmanemu, I'm dualbooting xp and kubuntu.  I'm using the same reutor and usb wireless adapter right now in xp
<szakulec_> I'm sure I'm missing something but Strigi is a slow unresponsive slug on my machine
<oldmanemu> poseidon: I have the same setup, and I get less signal on kubuntu than i do in windows
<oldmanemu> poseidon: not sure why!
<DarkShinigami> Is there a way to grant an IRC user access to only one server/channel and can only PM admins?
<julie> hi I donl;t have ./kde/config
<julie> any ideas
<julie> where is my kde conjfig
<julie> I can#'t find
<julie> it
<Signil> hi.. my acrer orbicam isn't detected! pls help
<julie> isn't there anyone to help me fix this problem
<julie> I need to change the lang back to englihs
<julie> damn
<julie> I have spent hours
<julie> kubuntu sucks
<INIT_6> no it doesn't
<INIT_6> Resolved an issue I was having. Thought I would share the result.
<INIT_6> When trying to setup video. I had all the drivers installed but for some reason couldn't get my resolution past 640x480
<DarkShinigami> julie: First, it's ~/.kde
<INIT_6> it's because it was going through a KVM switch and giving the wrong info to kubuntu
<julie> okay
<julie> where is the config file
<DarkShinigami> Look through your directory
<INIT_6> pluged right into the mointer everything worked like a charm. just thought I would share.
<kurumin_> oi
<DarkShinigami> INIT_6: Weird. I'm on a KVM and I don't have any resolution issues.
<Stepa1> i need help enabling the Monkey Audio (ape) plugin in K3b
<Stepa1> I used the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380394 and got no errors, but it still does not work
<INIT_6> Dark, You might have a better KVM switch
<julie> what do i do
<julie> shoudl there be a kde config file out there?
<INIT_6> DarkShinigami: I also understand my issue wasn't a problem with kubuntu or anything like that it was a end user run time issue
<Stepa1> can anyone help me with K3b
<julie> should there be a kde config file in /.kde
<Stepa1> I Need Help With K3b
<tiberius1701> hey i just install the compiz stuff the compiz kde and the compiz manager, but cant get the desktop effects to work???
<szakulec_> Stepa1: what do you need?
<Stepa1> szakulec_: I am trying to get the Monkey Audio plugin to work
<julie> what can I do?
<Stepa1> I followed the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380394
<Stepa1> got no errors, but i still dont see the plugin listed
<julie> help help
<julie> help
<julie> help
<szakulec_> so when you go to the menu, the plugin isn't listed?
<Stepa1> szakulec_: thats corrent
<Stepa1> szakulec_: any ideas?
<szakulec_> if you give me a few minutes, I can try to install it here, and tell you if it worked
<Stepa1> szakulec_: sure, thanks a lot
<klobster> so what's up with this remix thing?  This doesn't jive with the realease guidelines as I am familiar with them.  Are we forking?  Does this have something to do with the LTS release schedule?
<Odd-rationale> klobster: kubuntu won't be lts this release
<klobster> so why the fork?
<tiberius1701> hi i running gutsy, and you know where you enable desktop effect and it says like normal and extra, well my kubuntu does not have the option to enable desktop effects, where is it?
<Odd-rationale> you have a choice between rock solid kde 3.5.9 or community supported bleading edge kde4
<tiberius1701> so your saying i dont have kde 3.5.9
<ISS_Student> By default 3.5.9 is installed
<Odd-rationale> tiberius1701: not on gutsy.
<SlimeyPete> tiberius1701: I don't think it's anywhere. I don't have kubuntu to hand at the moment but I don't think the desktop effects stuff is available by default.
<ISS_Student> On Hardy Heron you have to choose to install KDE 4 after the install
<SlimeyPete> compiz and kde don't always work well together
<SlimeyPete> but...
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tiberius1701> cool
<dom> has anyone managed to get the rtl8180 chipset to work with wpa?
<SlimeyPete> I ran compiz on kubuntu for a while - it worked OK but I lost window decorations
<SlimeyPete> which didn't bother me but would annoy most people
<ISS_Student> I like Hardy Heron so far but I'm still kind of mixed on feelings about KDE4 I like some aspects but can't stand others
<klobster> thats silliness, I had the option to install kde 4 in gutsy, why make a prepakage?
<Niklas> hi
<szakulec_> Stepa1: it's compiling now, so hopefully I'll have an answer for you
<Niklas> is 8.04 still scheduled for april 24?
<Odd-rationale> Niklas: so far!
<PhilTrunk> ISS_Student: I suspect that once kde 4 gets all the customizability we're used to from 3.5, we'll all be able to love it again
<Niklas> all righty
<ISS_Student> Phil You're probably right I am liking it more as I use it. It took forever to get knetworkmanager to work for me
<ISS_Student> The best part of Hardy for me is they got the realtek sound to work
<DarkShinigami> Is there a way to grant an IRC user access to only one server/channel and can only PM admins?
<PhilTrunk> ISS_Student: do you mean kde 4 knetworkmanager? is it better than the one in kde 3? I didn't find the kde 3 version useful at all
<Niklas> DarkShinigami: give him a customized client
<Stepa1> szakulec_: okay, thanks a lot
<DarkShinigami> Niklas: How so? I am thinking the settings are app-related.
<ISS_Student> Phil I didn't know there was a kde4 knetworkmanager I was refering to the one on the taskbar
<PhilTrunk> ISS_Student: ok, the kde3 one then, I guess
<Niklas> DarkShinigami: give him a restricted irc client
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: you would need to own the IRC server, and create a new IRC app.
<latitu> where can i see alternative apps of windows? what is the alternative of ms frontpage in linux?
<DarkShinigami> Hey there, Jucato
<Jucato> !alternatives | latitu
<ubotu> latitu: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<DarkShinigami> There isn't a current method for limiting the channel/server on the client side (app)?
<Jucato> er. sorry
<Niklas> latitu: amaya
<Jucato> latitu: kompozer, quanta, to name 2
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: nope
<szakulec_> Stepa1: I got it to show up in the plugins window
<DarkShinigami> Back to the drawing board. Thanks Niklas and Jucato
<Stepa1> szakulec_: hmm, do you think it might be because I am using Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<ISS_Student> Is there a appthat allows me to play m4a files from itunes?
<latitu> Niklas Jucato thx . any web where a list i can see for others?
<szakulec_> Stepa1: the only change I made was to grab the plugin from k3b.org instead of the kde-apps page
<Jucato> !equivalent | latitu
<ubotu> latitu: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<szakulec_> latitu: try http://www.osalt.com/
<latitu> thx
<Jucato> latitu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeSoftwareAlternatives and KDE-oriented: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/userguide/migrator-applications.html
<klobster> DarkShinigami: look into java web-based irc clients.  They have the customiazation you are looking for.
<Stepa1> szakulec_: What is the link on the k3b.org site
<szakulec_> ISS_Student: these aren't from the iTunes store are they?
<DarkShinigami> klobster: Thanks. Will do
<ISS_Student> szakulec it's my itunes library some purchased and some ripped
<szakulec_> Stepa1: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/k3b/k3bmonkeyaudioplugin-3.1.tar.bz2
<Stepa1> szakulec_: let me try that one out
<spiroo> How do I upgrade to 8.04 RC without the dist-upgrade-devel command which not is working for me.
<spiroo> I got this "error": "python: can't open file '/tmp/kde-spiroo/adept_managerXwytgb.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<Jucato> spiroo: #ubuntu+1 please
<spiroo> why not here? :P
<Jucato> because this is not yet the channel for Hardy questions
<spiroo> okay, sorry
<Stepa1> szakulec_: still does not work
<yao_ziyuan> how do i change root's kde theme settings?
<Jucato> "kdesu systemsettings"
<Jucato> and change the theme from there
<latitu> whats difference b/w WYSIWYG html editor and html editor ?
<genii> WYSIWYG = What You See Is What You Get
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wysiwyg
<latitu> hm
<jhutchins> Usually the code created by a WYSIWYG html editor is amazingly bloated crap full of empty definitions.
<jhutchins> The code created by a decent html editor may be crap, but that's due to the operator.
<jhutchins> A good editor will provide easy mark-up functions, intelligent tag completion, things like that.  Quanta's not bad.
<jhutchins> I've tried to take code created by MS HTML editors, WordPerfect, and Apple stuff and clean it up - it was easier to view it in a browser, copy the text, paste it as plain text and mark it up manually.
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<LimCore> jhutchins indeed
<linuxguymarshall> Where are the icons for programs located?
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: try /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<linuxguymarshall> OK
<Dr_willis> locate .png can find a lot of other icons laying about also. :)
<Dr_willis> or was it 'locate png'
<linuxguymarshall> How can I access my file manager with root access?
<loki_> how do i enable the desktop effects in the latest RC of kubuntu with kde4
<PhilTrunk> linuxguymarshall: kdesudo konqueror
<PhilTrunk> I think
<linuxguymarshall> PhilTrunk: That did not work. I also tried sudo dolphin
<Jucato> "kdesu konqueror" would do
<Jucato> loki_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<loki_> ?
<PhilTrunk> Jucato: ah, cool - what's the difference?
<Jucato> PhilTrunk: kdesudo is a version of kdesu that works specifically with and like sudo (kdesu originally was just for su, except it was later modified to include very rough support for sudo)
<PhilTrunk> Jucato: gutsy has kdesudo as default, right?
<Jucato> kdesudo started to become available in gutsy only. when it is installed, kdesu links to kdesudo, so that kdesu actually calls kdesudo. that's why I personally recommend just using kdesu instead
<PhilTrunk> ah!
<PhilTrunk> good knowledge :-)
<Jucato> so that whether or not kdesudo is installed, you'll be able to get admin access one way or another :)
 * PhilTrunk needs to walk home before it gets too dark - bbiab
<Jucato> take care!! :)
<Jucato> (Doc)
<linuxguymarshall> Whyen I close Dolphin I get this error : Unable to save bookmarks in /home/mwilliams/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<linuxguymarshall> Any ideas? I have 50+ GB on my HDD
<Dr_willis> linuxguymarshall,  you ran the file manager as root at sime time in the past. thus making that file owned by root and not the normal user.
<Dr_willis> delete that file - is one fix.. OR change its ownership/permissions
<linuxguymarshall> Dr_willis:Can this be fixed?
<Dr_willis> this is linux.. of COURSE it canbe fixed. :)
<linuxguymarshall> Dr_willis:lol. Thanks
<Dr_willis> sudo rm /home/mwilliams/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Dr_willis> is one way
<Dr_willis> One of the many reasons i always suggest to NOT ever run the filemanagers as root. :)
<linuxguymarshall> Thanks. I will keep that in mind
<genii> linuxguymarshall: Since earlier you said you ran sudo dolphin, now you know why you shouldn't do that anymore
<Dr_willis> linuxguymarshall,  I knew this answer..because last week we spent part of a day troubleshooting this for another guy. :)
<linuxguymarshall> genii:Yes I do.
<Dr_willis> Now'   kdesudo dolphin just MIGHT of not had that problem
<linuxguymarshall> Now is there anyway to change the Konquerer background to a custom image without too much trouble? Because the font colour I use is gray and that is hard on the white background
<Dr_willis> with gui apps rember to always use kdesudo (or was it kdesu now?)   under gnome it would be somthing else..
<Dr_willis> we need more 'whatever-su' commands! :)
<theunixgeek> what's the name of the program that controls the panel?
<linuxguymarshall> Dr_willis: I belive it is kdesu
<Dr_willis> I think kde4 has kdesudo , I just go old-skool and use 'sux' :)
<linuxguymarshall> What is sux?
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_willis> If you ever get where the app you are running becuase of display not set, or somt other error.. its the X security stuff kicking in. :)
<Dr_willis> this is whats keeping some other user from sshing in, and running an app on your desktop.
<latitu> why ipcop dont exists in ubuntu? how can i install ipcop?
<linuxguymarshall> Is there an advantage of running a text system besides the system requirements or for a server?
<p_quarles> linuxguymarshall, the fewer applications you run on a server, the less likely one of them will enccounter an exploit
<linuxguymarshall> w
<linuxguymarshall> p_quarles:OK
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, i'm | | this close to dumping amarok :\
<linuxguymarshall> Daisuke_Ido:Why?
<Daisuke_Ido> because it's bothering me that a major break like cover fetching no longer working has been completely and utterly ignored for gutsy (hardy has the new version) - i was under the impression that there's still another year of support for gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> i compiled my own, and that works alright, but i keep getting bugged to "upgrade" from 1.4.9.1 to 1.4.8
<p_quarles> Daisuke_Ido, there is, but only major bugs are going to get fixed after the release
<Daisuke_Ido> p_quarles, that's pretty major, it breaks a fairly important chunk of amarok's functionality
<Daisuke_Ido> ...and hardy hasn't been released
<Daisuke_Ido> i keep hearing a fix is coming, so i'll be patient :)
<p_quarles> Daisuke_Ido, that's a packaging issue -- you could probably fix it by building a custom package (the "upgrade" bit, thatis)
<p_quarles> Daisuke_Ido, it's "major" for some people, but it's not a remote exploit
<Daisuke_Ido> p_quarles, the upgrade thing is a minor annoyance
<Daisuke_Ido> p_quarles, again, hardy hasn't been released, we aren't to "bug-fix only" status with gutsy yet
<p_quarles> Daisuke_Ido, well, the RC just came out, so that's getting the most attention right now
 * genii keeps an eye on gutsy-backports
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, i've been keeping an eye on it for a week now
<p_quarles> in any case, a good bug report on launchpad can get some results
<family> Hello.  When attempting to boot, Kubuntu Fiesty won't boot.. after doing a troubleshoot session - startkde fails.. .xession-errors is pretty long.  it's looking for some files in /var/dbus, can't find them(the directory isn't there) - however, if you "startx" - it will work... any ideas?  can i just re-configure kde4?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it is considered low urgency
<Dr_willis> i would consider album art  low urgency. :)
<Dr_willis> I dont need all the Kenny. G. album covers.. I got the posters hanging on the wall anyway. :p
<p_quarles> it is low urgency; plus, my understanding is that bug-fixes in KDE 3 can be difficult -- cleaning up the code base was part of the reason for KDE 4, to make things easier to track and fix, etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> p_quarles, ah, but it was fixed (hence 1.4.9.1) - it wasn't amarok that broke, amazon changed their api
<p_quarles> ah, ok
<p_quarles> I never liked the fact that Amarok uses Amazon anyway -- why not AMG or something? /ot
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a deb of a patched 1.4.7 available from some random user's webspace, and that's why i chose to compile my own :)
<Daisuke_Ido> p_quarles, you make a good point, offtopic or not :)
<p_quarles> I've been pulling the art off the web manually for some time now anyway, given Amarok's low hit/fail ratio
<Daisuke_Ido> makes me wonder how tough it would be to write a script to pull covers from AMG
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to play a game, but every minute or so X is spiking in cpu usage (using BOTH cores) for 10+ seconds and rendering the game unplayable.. can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
<p_quarles> good question, Daisuke_Ido -- there might be one on kde-apps.org already; I've never bothered to look
<Ch1ppy> when I'm not playing anything, X spikesto 2-3% cpu usage at about the same frequency, but in game it takes over the entire cpu
<Daisuke_Ido> nor have i, think i probably should :)
<p_quarles> Ch1ppy, which game?
<Ch1ppy> p_quarles: Trackmania in wine, but I've had the same issues with native games as well; it seems to be an issue with 3d games in general
<family> When attempting to "startkde" - i get a boatload of errors, and they scroll off my screen.  Where can I find an error log so I can google the errors for KDE4?  Kde3 starts fine.. it's just kde4.
<Arrow> does anyone know if Hardy has the Phenom TLB fix applied?
 * Arrow has a new one and does 'not' want that...:/
<family> Does anyone know where the KDE4 error log is so I can find out why it's not booting?
<p_quarles> Daisuke_Ido, this is a script that gets covers from a Chinese database: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/AutoFetchCover_CN?content=57604
<p_quarles> changing the site it searches shouldn't be too hard, I'm guessing
<nosrednaekim> family: where are you typing in startkde? raw command line?
<family> it's too late now.  I just erased KDE4.. and going to try again.
<family> But yes, I was typing it in a troubleshooting session because kde4 won't start, but kde3 will.  kde4 wanted /var/dbus/ files, but the directory wasn't even there.
<nosrednaekim> family: how did you install it?
<family> I installed it with apt-get.. Probably two months ago.
<family> but it was crashing, and I couldn't figure out why.  I did some updates 2 days ago.. I guess they broke the installation?
<nosrednaekim> family: is this gutsy?
<family> yes.
<family> What's the command to activate my eth0 connection ?
<nosrednaekim> family: what repository are you using?
<family> The one that was on kubuntu's website.
<family> copy and pasted, verbatim from it
<linuxlover> hi room, i want to know more about KCorn task scheduler, can anybody help me by proving any website?
<Odd-rationale> linuxlover: try "man cron" in terminal. kcron is a graphical frontend to cron
<Dr_willis> rember to use 'full path to commands' in your cron jobs.. :)  I learned that the hard way once...
<family> How do I enable eth0 to connect to my router ?  it's an ifconfig command.. but I can't find it on google.
<Odd-rationale> ifup?
<family> Ugh.  I can't even enable it.
<nosrednaekim> family: sudo dhclient eth0
<linuxlover> Thank you Odd-rationale for your response. I am actually new to linux and do not understand the man pages well. I need any help line by which I can use this GUI of corn. By the way of pdf books or html pages anything, i need how to use it. Man pages are tough for understanding for novice like me, pls. help me
<nosrednaekim> or maybe sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<nosrednaekim> linuxlover: whats the problem?
<linuxlover> nosrednaekim: I need tutorial for KCorn (using Kubuntu)
<Daisuke_Ido> linuxlover, it's pretty self-explanatory
<Daisuke_Ido> you enter a command
<Jucato> doesn't kcorn come with a Handbook? (Help -> Handbook)
<Daisuke_Ido> then tell it when and how often it should execute
<nosrednaekim> whats Kcorn? you sure you don't mean Kcron?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim, yes, kcron
<Jucato> I want it to be kcorn :)
<Jucato> (well, korn is taken already :P)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, by a terrible band
<Jucato> !info korn
<ubotu> korn (source: kdepim): KDE mail checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 183 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Jucato> no, actually by that ^^^^
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato, yes, but
<Jucato> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> trust me, the band korn *IS* terrible
<Jucato> and offtopic (which is why I redirected it to the korn package)
<nosrednaekim> they are probably korney (like that joke)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> yeah, nosrednaekorn
<nosrednaekim> haha
<linuxlover> Jucato: Yes, I have found that handbook. Thank you for your help. Now I can read it for its details. Thank you room for providing such a nice help.
<ubuntu> hey i just update from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 hardy, i enabled desktop effects, i rebooted and got that white screen, any ideas on how to fix this
<Jucato> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 please
<ufuk_k> hello, when will we install kde4 base files and applications under kde name?
<ufuk_k> will it be split like kde/kde4 for a long time?
<Jucato> we're planning to go KDE 4-only next release (Intrepid Ibex). Though you will still be able to install KDE 3 apps. so I think there will be a kde/kde3 split by that time. (still under discussion)
<ufuk_k> thanks you, I asked this because I plan to stick with kde (3)
<ufuk_k> because kde still too buggy for me
<ufuk_k> kde4 i mean
<Jucato> sure. you still have about 6 months (and even then, you can still probably stick to KDE 3)
<family> Hey, this may sound stupid.. but is there a way to have a system generated fstab?  Like the one created when you originally installed.
<ufuk_k> Jucato: I just couldn't use only kde4, do you agree with this, using kde4 only?
<ufuk_k> there are missing menus everywhere, and can not configure settings properly
<Jucato> ufuk_k: with the current stable release (4.0), it's impossible (no KDE PIM, unfinished Plasma). by KDE 4.1 (July or August), it would be possible already, but still some popular 3rd party apps are not yet ported to KDE 4.
<Jucato> 3rd party and KDE Extragear (Konversation, K3b, Basket)
<ufuk_k> Jucato: so what about other distros, any other ones think plan to use 4.1 default ?
<ufuk_k> ydo you know about this?
<Jucato> anyway, keep on using KDE 3.5 as long as you like (but don't expect new features or even bug fixes regularly from KDE). KDE 4 discussion in #kubuntu-kde4
<ufuk_k> ok thank you
<Jucato> ufuk_k: Kubuntu will, by October (probably 4.1.2 or 4.1.3)
<Jucato> depends on whether the distro will release a new version after 4.1 is released
<ufuk_k> I mean I want kde 4 as soon as possible, but not with this bugs and this shape. Do you think there will be a problem when moving 4.1 as default after using 3.5.9 ?
<ufuk_k> about upgrading I mean
<tommy540> UUID=c8dc0299-8ed7-4d10-9074-9a845a50b4eb / ext3 defaults, errors=remount-ro 0 1 <<--- is there anything wrong with this? fstab generates an error for this line.
<ufuk_k> tommy540: did you format a partition ?
<tommy540> No.  I mean, it works.. but if I start in recovery mode, fstab gives me an error.. says line 3 bad.  but i mean, it mounts..
<ufuk_k> if it mounts
<tommy540> I mean, hey, it mounts.. just those errors look ugly in red :)
<ufuk_k>  then there is not a problem with UUIDs
<ufuk_k> which partition is this, the mount point?
<tommy540> It's /..... hda1.
<ufuk_k> can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<tommy540> sure.
<tommy540> hold on!
<tommy540> http://pastebin.ca/991497
<tommy540> hehe, any idea?
<ufuk_k> no problem in fstab
<ufuk_k> I dont see any problem
<tommy540> thanks brother!
<ufuk_k> do you dual boot with Xp or another
<ufuk_k> distro
<tommy540> No, thank goodness.  I moved away from Windows almost a year ago!
<ufuk_k> another distro?
<tommy540> Not at all.
<ghittsum> I have edgy edge how do I edit repository settings in adept manager?
<Jucato> !repositories | ghittsum
<ubotu> ghittsum: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jucato> guide is there (near the bottom for older versions)
<ghittsum> thanks
<linuxlover> room mates, I asked some newbie question for KCron. I am interested to know that using KCron, what can I do --can only run a program only? I need to start and stop my ongoing downloads using Ktorrent Clicent. Can I do that?
<Jucato> linuxlover: there's this thing called "dcop" in KDE which allows you to control KDE apps using simple commands or scripts. maybe you can use those with kcron to start/stop ktorrent
<Jucato> guide about dcop: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/dcop.html
<Jucato> you can browse possible dcop commands using "kdcop"
<linuxlover> Thank you Jucato, my best regards to you.
<Jucato> an example of a dcop command: "dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0"
<Jucato> that will open up the K Menu wherever your mouse is
<linuxlover> Jucato: yes.......listening to you
<Jucato> heh just read :)
<GeekFarm> hey folks, anyone got time to help out a newbie with some kubuntu troubles?
<linuxlover> Ok I am trying it of my own
<Jucato> !anyone | GeekFarm
<ubotu> GeekFarm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GeekFarm> eheh thanks jucato... anyway my adept updater failed while I was updating kubuntu last night and now it just boots to a command prompt. I've been trying to reinstall packages but it tells me files are write protected even if I use chmod to change their status....
<Jucato> !aptfix | GeekFarm
<ubotu> GeekFarm: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<GeekFarm> thanks jucato!
<GeekFarm> i will try that out
<GeekFarm> jucato - it doesnt seem to help anything - it simply displays "/var/lib/dpkg:"  -- but I also typed "$path /usr/bin/sudo fuser -fki /var/lib/dpkg --configure -a" instead because it told me the path did not include sudo's location... is that why it failed perhaps?
<Jucato> hm.. what was the first command you actually entered?
<Jucato> GeekFarm: can you try this command first? "which sudo"
<GeekFarm> it says nothing in response :)
<Jucato> ouch :/
<Jucato> how about "whoami"?
<GeekFarm> heh "the command could not be located because /usr/bin is not included in the path"
<GeekFarm> $path /usr/bin/whoami says "root"
<Jucato> er... how are you booting into Kubuntu?
<Jucato> if you are root, you don't need to use sudo for commands...
<Jucato> but why/how are you root? :)
<GeekFarm> It still brings up the menu of bootable systems it just fails to load after
<GeekFarm> I'm not sure, I'm not used to the command prompt.. I've always used the desktop environment
<Jucato> ok.. do this.. reboot your Kubuntu, then in the menu of bootable systems (GRUB), choose your normal system. where does it stop?
<GeekFarm> It shows the kubuntu loading screen, fills the meter about halfway then starts showing a bunch of data, then ends up in the command prompt telling me to manually run dpkg --configure -a
<GeekFarm> but that runs me into the read only problem
<GeekFarm> which chmod doesnt help
<Jucato> no, don't chmod stuff
<GeekFarm> I thought your command was going to be it for sure, but maybe it's totally mucked up from the failure?
<GeekFarm> heh yeah that was probably a hasty move huh...
<Jucato> hold on
<greeg> hi
<GeekFarm> heh will do jacato
<Jucato> GeekFarm: so you are dumped into a command prompt immediately? are you still asked for your username and password?
<GeekFarm> no
<GeekFarm> it doesnt get that far
<greeg> i keep getting the KDE crash handler on random occations (about 45-60 intervals)  when runnign konqurer.
<Jucato> GeekFarm: does the prompt end with a # or a $ ?
<GeekFarm> #
<Jucato> ah ok..
<Jucato> GeekFarm: run "fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" first
<Jucato> (no need for sudo. you are temporarily root already)
<GeekFarm> ah yeah that name came up.. ok brb
<Jucato> then "dpkg --configure -a"
<greeg> is it wise to apt-get remove konqueror ?
<stunatra> why do you want to remove it?
<greeg> i want to reinstall it
<GeekFarm> "unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<stunatra> Hmmm
<greeg> i keep getting the KDE crash handler on random occations (about 45-60 intervals)  when running konqueror
<stunatra> What exactly is the problem with it?
<Jucato> !patience | greeg
<ubotu> greeg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stunatra> Is the system updated?
<greeg> like every 30 seconds
<greeg> the crash handler keeps coming up.
<stunatra> Report the bug.
<greeg> stunatra: 7.10 fresh installation. few days old
<stunatra> It could be a bug.
<greeg> i dont want to report the bug (too much work).  i want a working version of linux.
<stunatra> Try updating the system.
<greeg> apt-get update ?
<Jucato> GeekFarm: ok... take note of the 2 commands I gave (fuser and dpkg), then reboot, but this time choose the "Recovery mode" option in the GRUB menu
<greeg> is it ok to purge konqueror.  then apt-get install it ?
<Jucato> greeg: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> no it's not ok
<greeg> kk
<GeekFarm> ok will do jacato, thanks.. I'll be right back
<crazy_bus> is there any way to have a virtual filesystem (or something similar) so that I can browse files contained on different dvd's at the same time in konqueror (or anyother program?)
<BioVorE> having 2 dvd's mounted at the same time and seeing them as 1?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: you can make an ISO out of the DVDs, then mount those ISO so you can browse them even if the DVD's are not there
<Jucato> !iso | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jucato> to create an iso: dd if=/dev/foo of=filename.iso (where foo is the device name for your DVD drive)
<GeekFarm> sorry jacato - I'm still having the same problem. when I run "dpkg --configure -a" it tells me it's "unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system"
<crazy_bus> no, that not what I'm looking for.  I just want a list so I can remember what things I've yet to view, but have had to burn to disk for space reasons
<GeekFarm> anyway I'm going to call it quits for tonight but thanks alot for the help jacato!
<BioVorE> crazy_bus: You could make a database of file on each disk I guess
<crazy_bus> would that enable me to browse though folders and have it tell me which disk to insert when I click on a file BioVorE?
<BioVorE> no..
<BioVorE> technical on could write a program to do that.. But mosty people just keep a file that contains the file and the volume (dvd) is on.
<BioVorE> make a file for each volume..
<BioVorE> then use grep to search the files..
<BioVorE> I don't think there is any gui tool for that atm.
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to copy a dvd's filesystem and store each file as a 0 byte file that I can move around?
<BioVorE> possibly
 * PhilRod imagines it's two lines of shell script
<PhilRod> find /mount/point -type -d - exec mkdir -p '{};'
<PhilRod> find /mount/point -type f - exec touch '{};'
<BioVorE> yup that would work..
<PhilRod> well, that wouldn't work, but something not dissimilar
<Jucato> how about "tree"?
<Jucato> !info tree
<ubotu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1.1-1 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 92 kB
<BioVorE> could do that..
<Jucato> cd to the DVD's mount point, enter "tree > filename".. filename will contain the contents of the DVD in a tree heirarchy
<BioVorE> I would just have 1 textfile with the following format.  <DVD Volume Name> : <file path >/<filename>
<BioVorE> and do it for every file on all you dvd's
<crazy_bus> I already do this ls -R /media/cdrom0/ >> /home/philip/Desktop/cdrom.txt but what I want is folders containing empty files with the same names as the real files
<BioVorE> then you can just grep <file of interesst> <database txt file>
<greeg> how long does this dist-update take ?
<BioVorE> possibly a while..
<Jucato> fresh install? maybe quite a while...
<greeg> probobly wont even fix konqurer
<greeg> we'll see
<BioVorE> Is there something borked on konquer?
<Jucato> who knows. first time I heard of someone having problems like that in Konqueror, even on a fresh Gusty install
<BioVorE> yeah.. konqueror only crashes on my on some websites because of a pluggin doing weirdness
<PhilRod> crazy_bus: the recipe I suggested will do nearly that
<PhilRod> you'll need to add the oupt path to both before the '();' and also check the manpage of 'find' to make sure I got the exec syntax right
<PhilRod> s/oupt/output/
<crazy_bus> PhilRod: so I just type find /media/scd0 -type -d - exec mkdir -p ~/Desktop/cdtest'{};'
<PhilRod> "-type d" and no space between the dash and "exec"
<PhilRod> I think the rest is correct - to test it, put 'echo' before the mkdir
<PhilRod> then it'll just tell you what it *would* do, instead of doing it
<crazy_bus> PhilRod: so this? find /media/scd0 -type d -exec echo mkdir -p ~/Desktop/cdtest'{};'
<PhilRod> crazy_bus: yes, I think that's correct
<crazy_bus> I get this error, find: missing argument to `-exec'
<PhilRod> you should check the manpage before running commands from random strangers on IRC though :-)
<PhilRod> crazy_bus: find /media/scd0 -type d -exec echo mkdir -p ~/Desktop/cdtest'{}' ';'
<PhilRod> (The ; has to be an oargument on its own - the way I gave it to you initially, there's just one argument ~/Desktop/cdtest/'{};')
<PhilRod> the extra space makes it its own argument, which is what find requires
<crazy_bus> the /media/scd0 is only in system:/ how can I input the correct address?
<PhilRod> type 'mount' to see what's mounted
<crazy_bus> it says /dev/scd0 on /media/HST110 L01-26 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8) but bash says /dev/scd0 is not a directory
<crazy_bus> do I have to input /media/cdromname everytime there's a different cd?
<PhilRod>  /media/HST110 is the mount point
<PhilRod> the output of mount is "device" then "where it's mounted in the file system"
<crazy_bus> so there's no static address for the dvd drive I can use?
<PhilRod> I assume it would get mounted to the sam place every time - it depends what app you're using to mount the drive I guess
<PhilRod> s/sam/same/
<crazy_bus> it's a shame because konqueror use to mount all dvd's to /media/cdrom0 but now it's a different address everytime depending on the dvd's name.  Is there anyway to go back to having a static address?
<crazy_bus> also thanks PhilRod, I also used find /media/HST110\ L01-26/ -type f -exec touch ~/Desktop/cdtest'{}' ';' and it works perfectly
<PhilRod> np, I can never resist a chance to find a one-line way of doing something in the shell :-)
<crunchybumble> how would I remap my capslock to escape?
<PhilRod> I wouldn't be surprised if there's a way to get konqueror to mount things to the same place - if you're using kde 3, konqueror uses hal-based tools to autmoatically mount things, so you might be able to configure those to get the mount point the same each time
<crunchybumble> and do it in a fashion that I can stick in the bashrc (or just some way to make it persistent)
<PhilRod> crunchybumble: first look in system settings -> regional & lang -> keyboard layout
<PhilRod> there are a whole bunch of options for remapping various keys there
<PhilRod> if that doesn't  have what you want, use xmodmap
<crunchybumble> ah. awesome
<PhilRod> (which is something you can easily drop in .bashrc, although you'll actually want to put it in a *.sh script in ~/.kde/env)
<crunchybumble> oh
<crunchybumble> what is ~/.kde/env the locale for
<crunchybumble> (not a directory i've ever had reason to touch)
<PhilRod> any scripts you put in ~/.kde/env which have the extension .sh will be sourced at kde startup
<crunchybumble> that's good info, thanks
<PhilRod> (sourcing means that any environment variables you define in the scripts will propagate to the whole of the kde session)
<PhilRod> particularly useful for things like ssh-agent
<crazy_bus> PhilRod: just to let you know I found the problem.  cdrom0 was pointing to the wrong address, so I fixed it
<hicron> hey guys, why am i not finding the -fno-stack-protector switch in gcc-4.1?
<Agent_bob> ummm just a guess, but; maybe gcc was compiled without it?
<hicron> sorry i'm a bit of a noob... i have the option to compile with -fstack-protector
<hicron> and it seems like that's the default
<Agent_bob> ?  -fno-stack-protector != -fstack-protector  ?
<hicron> -fno-stack-protector should disable SSP
<hicron> afaik
<hicron> which is what i want to do... SSP is keeping me from smashing the stack properly
<Agent_bob> i was just thoumbing through the man page but, it's not forth-comming with info on that.   plenty about limiting stacks   -fno-stack-limit  and such tho.    so, idk.  maybe there's a #gcc or something?   or even ##linux might be helpfull
<Agent_bob> and i answered a spook again.
<edoceo> Where does KDE keep the list of programs to autostart?
<Hikejinx> edoceo: /home/yourhome/.kde/Autostart
<Iced_Eagle> Hey everyone, I'm a new Linux user so I'm still deciding my desktop environment... Just curious but is Kubuntu in any way treated as an inferior version? Or is the real difference only in that it uses KDE?
<edoceo> And some other stuff in .kde/share/config
<Hikejinx> Iced_Eagle: kubuntu is not regarded as inferior.
<Hikejinx> Some may argue that, some argue ubuntu as inferior, but that is more of a KDE vs. Gnome debate.
<Iced_Eagle> Yea I don't want to start a kde vs gnome debate as that's something I want to decide.
<Iced_Eagle> But is everything besides the desktop essentially the same and kept up with what's in gnome ubuntu?
<Hikejinx> Yes.
<Iced_Eagle> Cool, thanks. :)
<Hikejinx> NP
<Iced_Eagle> From everything I've seen and what KDE has in the future, I'm going to give that a try. :) KDE 4 looks like it has a bunch of cool stuff in it, with a lot of it forward-looking.
<Iced_Eagle> Plus from the screenshots, it seems to have a better "feel" than gnome. Though I guess that's what I'll try out later this week when Hardy is released
<Iced_Eagle> :)
<kaminix> Is there no way to link arts to phonon somehow yet? Would be kinda cool if one could use the same audio interface for both of them, remember last time in 4.0.3 i couldn't control the KDE4 apps sound level through the KMix interface
<Romina> hi
<Romina> how can I force kubuntu NOT to show the splash screen?
<Romina> I want to see the text output
<Romina> how it was years ago in times of debian
<Romina> Service .... [OK]
<Romina> or
<Agent_bob> boot with option "nosplash" in place of "splash"
<Romina> Service .... [failed]
<Romina> thank you Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> np
<Romina> see you soon, I try it out
<Romina> re
<Romina> Agent_Bob?
<Romina> well he left *g*
<intelikey> im still here.
<Romina> if there is someone else:
<Romina> intelikey, are you Agent Bob?
<intelikey> yeah
<Romina> beautiful
<Romina> well it did not show me a splash screen ...
<Romina> but it also did not show the text-output
<intelikey> try adding a vga=   to that line      vga=normal   maybe.
<Romina> oh dear I just did a workaround on that
<Romina> vga=792
<Romina> then I removed radeonfb from the the drivers blacklist
<Romina> and loaded radeonfb  manually
<Romina> before,  I had to wait over 5 minutes until kubuntu booted
<Romina> and while these 5 minutes I only saw "black"
<intelikey> test with.  vga=0x0f05
<Romina> may I please ask you to explain that
<intelikey> textmode  80x30 non-frame buffered
<Romina> btw. with my vga=792  solution  it still looked wired,  because the Kubuntu logo  (splash screen)  was too wide on the right bottom side
<Romina> hum OK I try it out
<Romina> thank you so far
<Romina> intelikey, will you keep this nickname?
<intelikey> for a while
<Romina> at least for the next 5 mins?
<Romina> *g*
<Romina> ok
<Romina> see you soon
<leileilol> dang the ubuntu channel is loaded
<leileilol> i'm worried my new version won't make it to the new version's repository :(
<intelikey> i need a mid-usa isp....   looking at q-west   but wondering if anyone has any sujestions ?
<Romina> re
<Romina> intelikey?
<Romina> Well it worked =)   Thank you very, very much!
<Romina> where did you get this value from?
<intelikey> Romina human ram
<Romina> I would have some some questions concerning some applications which make problems but the devolopers of these apps pointed me to this channel because they think its a problem of the  ubuntu-package
<intelikey> Romina but there is a web page that lists them all.  google can find it for you.
<Romina> I will search google on than
<Romina> that
<Romina> for example xchat is one of this applications ... there are 2 different view types
<Romina> one if  "tabs"  for tabs at the bottom of xchat
<Romina> the other channel switcher view mode ist "tree"
<Romina> to show a tree on the left side
<Romina> normally,  a channel tree entry turns red if someone says something in the channel
<Romina> and turns blue if your own nickname was highlighted by someone else
<Romina> you know what I mean?
<Romina> xchat 2.8.4 does not change the color any more
<intelikey> Romina ummm xchat is default in ubuntu   not kubuntu   might ask in there   /join #ubuntu     i don't use a GUI hardly at all.  and havent seen xchat in years.
<Romina> xchat-gnome is a different program
<Romina> thats what they come up with afaik
<Iced_Eagle> intelikey: I used Roadrunner when I lived in Wisconsin. It was decent... Though if you have the cash, try to get Fios ;)
<Romina> Fios?
<Iced_Eagle> Verizon Fios. Fiber optic
<Iced_Eagle> essentially, it boils down to blazing fast :)
<Iced_Eagle> but pricey
<Romina> i c =)
<intelikey> Iced_Eagle fo is out of reach   but thanks for the reply.
<Romina> thx =)
<Iced_Eagle> np
<monkeybritches> Makes for mad wicked ping time
<Iced_Eagle> haha yea
<Iced_Eagle> It's such bullshit though. I live in Bellevue, right across the street from microsoft and we don't have fios
<intelikey> ping time like ...icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.183 ms ?
<intelikey> that's a lan ping.
<monkeybritches> That would be nice
<monkeybritches> I would prefer a ping that comes back to me before I send it
<monkeybritches> Like, before I even type 'ping'
<monkeybritches> Now *that* would be fast
<Iced_Eagle> would make playing online games a hell of a lot more fun ;)
<monkeybritches> Yeah, you could really rock those muds then
<intelikey> my ping to google is a bit slower tho   icmp_seq=4 ttl=242 time=231 ms
<Iced_Eagle> I'm getting ~75ms to google
<Iced_Eagle> using Comcast
<intelikey> but i'm on dialup
<Iced_Eagle> eek
<Iced_Eagle> lol
<monkeybritches> I have a dozen gerbils on bicycles powering my connection
<monkeybritches> It's really hard to get them to stay on the bicycles...
<intelikey> use shock collars
<monkeybritches> That makes them blow up in little tufts of fluff
<intelikey> just dont clap your hands at them.    they'll all bounce 8.34 inches high at once
<intelikey> gerbils are really fun that way.
<monkeybritches> Flighty little things...
<intelikey> very easy to startle.  but quick to calm down.
<intelikey> i used to think it quite amusing to walk into the room where they kept the gerbils and clap, watch all 22 cages of them bounce in uniscen, then turn to see what it was that startled them....
<monkeybritches> What were the 22 of them powering?
<intelikey> lol a sciense department.
<intelikey> i never did quite get the connection... they used "white rats" and "black gerbils"      ???
<intelikey> never mind.
<kaminix> Has something been done for dvd playback in Hardy or is it just my imagination that .vob (dvd) playback looks better now?
<kaminix> Might of course be the video drivers too, Intel 915 chipset.
<intelikey> -:- kubrick.freenode.net  Sunday April 20 2008 -- 22:58:21 -07:00
<intelikey> so the -07:00 means what ?
<kaminix> Isn't that some time zone thingie?
<kaminix> Just a guess.
<intelikey> i'm thinking so.   but would that be gmt+7 ?
<intelikey> GMT+7 i mean.
<kaminix> If you're GMT I'd suppose it's GMT -7, considering the - and all. :p
<kaminix> Still, I'm only guessing.
<intelikey> kaminix you're no fun,   "only guessing" and all...
<Nyad> d
<kaminix> Though GMT-7 would be 00:00, no? Was the connection an hour ago?
<alixthedark> i tried to put in a third party source in adept and i cannot open it now. how do i fix that?
<intelikey> kaminix i really wanted to rant about the bug in the "tzconfig" app    you have to set tz to GMT+7  to get it to subtract seven hours from gmt  for your local time.
<intelikey> if you set it to GMT-7  it adds seven hours.
<kaminix> Ahhh........
<intelikey> i.e.  in tzconfig   - is farther east and + is farther west
<ds187> alixthedark: what is it you can't open?
<alixthedark> all adept
<intelikey> by what i call logic that's backwards.
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alixthedark> adept manager mainly
<intelikey> alixthedark ^
<sat437> any one try ubuntu in vmware
<sat437> ?
<intelikey> many have.   i'm not one of them.
<sat437> im doing it now
<sat437> just want to know if tany one has had problems
<sat437> i love ubuntu but i like have windows and other os's at the same time
<intelikey> dual boot ?
<sat437> no
<sat437> any one else tried this
<alixthedark> i love linux but i want the games and programs that are in windows
<sat437> me to
<jerknextdoor> sat437: i did at one time.  but i hated vmware so that's why i switched to virtualbox.
<sat437> i think linux is better then windows and beter then os X
<sat437> but i still need windows
<alixthedark> linux is the best
<alixthedark> All hail Tux!
<intelikey> "need windows"         </gag>
<sat437> and im not shure if my linux system will get messed up from VMWARE in windows
<sat437> steam cs bf2 WOW
<sat437> yep i need windows
<jerknextdoor> try to keep this a support channel.  #kubuntu-offtopic
<sat437> ok
<sat437> WINE + games ?
<jerknextdoor> i havent tried that.  i've heard mixed things about wine and games.
<alixthedark> wine+games=BAD!
<jerknextdoor> mostly bad
<sat437> any one use wine
<alixthedark> i do
<sat437> im going to install it
<Nyad> why would it be bad???
<intelikey> i have.   it's slow
<alixthedark> it is a waste of time
<intelikey> games are a waste of tiem
<Nyad> Runs decently
<intelikey> time
<sat437> im upgrading to 7.10 now
<sat437> i cant get beryl to install
<kaminix> I agree with intelikey on that.
<sat437> help please
<kaminix> ^^
<sat437> never mind
<sat437> i give up
<alixthedark> has anyone seen the beryl setup?
<sat437> thanks for the help guys
<DreadKnight> sat437: dude
<kaminix> You're quick to give up :p
<sat437> yes i em
<sat437> thanks guys bye
<DreadKnight> sat437: 8.10 release in 3 days, compiz / desktop effects by default i think, at least very stable / easy to activate
<intelikey> kaminix but he "needs windows" !
<alixthedark> lol
<sat437> im using vmware to run ubunty
<sat437> 3 days ?
<sat437> how big is the upgrade
<DreadKnight> sat437: on 24th
<DreadKnight> xD
<intelikey> sat437 full system
<sat437> is there a site about the new distro
<sat437> demos
<DreadKnight> sat437: info on www.kubuntu.com lol
<intelikey> you mean "new release"
<sat437> thanks
<sat437> yes
<DreadKnight> sat437: i'm running it for quite some time, it works great
<sat437> KDE or GNOME for new os
<DreadKnight> i use KDE
<kaminix> lol intelikey, I could see reasons for needing Windows really :p
<sat437> can i upgrade from gnome to kde on new 8.1
<intelikey> #_K_ubuntu
<DreadKnight> sat437: yep
<intelikey>  ^ ^
<sat437> will i loose my data
<DreadKnight> sat437: not really
<sat437> not realy ?
<kaminix> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is all he needs, right?
<DreadKnight> sat437: but on 24th ubuntu/kubuntu etc get upgraded... (so gnome too)
<DreadKnight> right
<sat437> can i change to kde now
<jerknextdoor> sat437:  you won't lose any data.  you just need to upgrade and then install kde.
<intelikey> caution!    with any upgrade/update/install/reload there is always the possability of loosing data.
<DreadKnight> sat437: you can, but it's a bit harder to remove a DE.
<intelikey> there is no substitute for "backups"
<DreadKnight> :-)
<sat437> thanks there is better support here thn there is over at microsoft
<DreadKnight> even if something goes wrong, you reinstall and don't lose data
<sat437> bye thanks for the help guys
<DreadKnight> lol? he was using konversation xD
<intelikey> DreadKnight in a vmware
<kaminix> Konversation is teh shit. <3
<DreadKnight> he was on gnome haha xD
<DreadKnight> Konversation FTW!
<kaminix> So? Why couldn't he use Konversation? :s I switched to KDE when I started noticing most of my apps were KDE apps :p
<intelikey> how do we know he was in "gah-no-me"
<DreadKnight> i like gnome apps, but don't really want them in kde etc
<DreadKnight> and gnome has a 'wrong' feeling for me, i mean the desktop itself..
<kaminix> I don't much mind the Desktop except it's ugliness :p
<intelikey> you mean the default setup of gnome
<DreadKnight> :-)
<kaminix> *its
<DreadKnight> somehow ugly and don't like the default setup no more
<DreadKnight> well, looking forward to kde4.1
<intelikey> intelikey rule #43 "leave nothing default"
<DreadKnight> :-)
<DreadKnight> i hate how the nautilus gui is configured in the 1st place
 * DreadKnight has kde as default xD
<intelikey> when i start a gui it's usually blackbox and i just use what ever app stricks my fancy at the time.
<DreadKnight> eh
<intelikey> did they get twm debugged in the hardy release ?
<kaminix> intelikey: What are you doing in #kubuntu then? :p
<intelikey> hangin'
<kaminix> Ah. :p
<intelikey> anyone used twm in the hardy ?   does it's menu update propperly now ?
<kaminix> Well, school time. ^^
<DreadKnight> hammer time!
<DreadKnight> intelikey: what the heck is twm ? O_o
<intelikey> tiny window manager
<intelikey> !info twm
<ubotu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-2 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 372 kB
<DreadKnight> oh >_<
<DreadKnight> haha tab :P
<intelikey> size 372 KB
<intelikey> that's the whole window manager.    compare to kde-core
<DreadKnight> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> compare to kwin
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a little more fair
<emilsedgh> compare to kwin, right
<DreadKnight> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info kwin
<ubotu> kwin (source: kdebase): the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 1039 kB, installed size 3360 kB
<emilsedgh> kde is not a window manager anymore.it includes a window manager
<intelikey> 10 X
<DreadKnight> yeah xD
<emilsedgh> thats tiny! thats designed to be tiny
<Daisuke_Ido> emilsedgh, but it *has* a window manager
<intelikey> but you can't install kwin alone
<intelikey> you can twm
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're going to compare a window manager to part of kde, it would be wise to choose the window manager
<Daisuke_Ido> and the point still stands, kwin is 10x the size
<emilsedgh> intelikey: kwin features are 10x of that tiny probably ;)
<DreadKnight> :)))
<emilsedgh> intelikey: btw, you cannot install twm alone too.sure it has many dependencies
<emilsedgh> probably gtk stuff, right?
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get install twm | sudo apt-get remove kde
<DreadKnight> xD
<intelikey> emilsedgh yes you can.   install xorg and then adding twm depends on nothing else   can't say that for kwin.
<Daisuke_Ido> it requires nothing you don't already have installed
<Daisuke_Ido> no gtk or qt required at all
<Daisuke_Ido> it really is friggin tiny]
<emilsedgh> intelikey: so, what is the purpose of doing so? a window manager to use xclocks?
<Daisuke_Ido> emilsedgh, lightweight = fast
<Daisuke_Ido> slow machine + twm = faster machine.  slow machine + kde != faster machine
<intelikey> emilsedgh or mozilla-suite ...
<emilsedgh> maybe
<emilsedgh> but then you should use xfce.not kde
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<intelikey> emilsedgh why use xfce when twm can do all i want done ?    it's all about choices anyway.
<emilsedgh> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> replace kde in the last statement with xfce
<Daisuke_Ido> twm is still a whole lot lighter and faster
<intelikey> but my question was and is,  have they fixed twm ?
<DreadKnight> kde4 is damn slugish
<DreadKnight> xD
<emilsedgh> i dont think that a window manager affects speed a lot
<alixthedark> can someone help with adept? i put in a custom third party source and now it doesn't open.
<DreadKnight> alixthedark: restarted pc?
<alixthedark> yes
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | alixthedark have you tried this ?
<ubotu> alixthedark have you tried this ?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DreadKnight> alixthedark: edit sources.list and remove 3rd party stuff..
<intelikey> what is the char before  sudo and after -a supposed to be ?
<intelikey> not counting space
<flaccid> it shouldn't be there
<flaccid> not part of the command
<intelikey> flaccid i mean what do you see there ?
<alixthedark> i did what ubotu said and it says i have an apt database error
<intelikey> i see the cap A and two small arrows
<flaccid> comes up as a square on this client and font
<intelikey> alixthedark you need to fix /etc/apt/sources.list  then.
<alixthedark> how?
<intelikey> pastebin it and we'll see.
<intelikey> pasting file /usr/local/bin/pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d776a6be7
<alixthedark> i do not have permission. how do i get permission?
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> kdesu
<intelikey> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alixthedark> i am using kate to edit it
<intelikey> like i said ^ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alixthedark> thanks intelkey!
<alixthedark> it worked
<intelikey> (ubuntu default user) == (root jr.)     and anyone that gains access to your user can own you.   (if they know what they are doing)
<alixthedark> cya guys thanx!
<intelikey> welcome
<alixthedark> bye
<Nyad> Does anyone know of a Desktop Environment that looks exactly like the standard XP one, since I am not used to KDE,GNOME or XFce
<emilsedgh> Nyad: xpde :)
<Nyad> thanks
<emilsedgh> Nyad: but its dead i think.you could configure your kde to look like windows
<Nyad> dead :(
<jerknextdoor> nyad: i'm sure there are plenty of tutorials out there
<Nyad> So KDE is that configurable?
<emilsedgh> Nyad: KDE is much more customizable than what you think :)
<tsung_> hey,guys
<Nyad> but that would mean compiling it from source?
<Iced_Eagle> No, you can download themes for it.
<emilsedgh> you know, KDE, could be like itself, but could look like win, osx, gnome or itself or combination of them
<Iced_Eagle> Try this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<emilsedgh> Nyad: no, no you dont need to compile it
<Nyad> so just fidling around in System Settings can do the trick? I must have missed a lot when I was configuring my system
<emilsedgh> Nyad: almost yes i think.also please install the dekorator and some XP-like themes for it
<Iced_Eagle> well, doing things through GUI can only do so much... To get the best you need to go into script files, which is fairly advanced. Unless you are advanced, stick to GUI, or try pre-made themes
 * intelikey wonders if kde can look like twm 
<Nyad> what extra things could I do with the scripts?
<intelikey> right click everything
<Nyad> Iced_Eagle,  what extra things could I do with the scripts?
<intelikey> hmm    "JavaScript support is not enabled."    does elinks do javascript ?
<intelikey> claydoh:   i have an issue.    when i start xorg the keyboard stops working propperly
<intelikey> oh<<<  i have an issue.    when i start xorg the keyboard stops working propperly
<intelikey> stupid nick completion.
<taricris> I need help to install .BIN file!!!!!!!!!1
<flaccid> taricris: sh ./file.bin
<flaccid> or you might need to chmod _x ./file.bin first
<Nyad> flaccid, that makes it executable right?
<taricris> I trying install RealPlayer11GOLD.bin file to lisen web radio.
<flaccid> !real | taricris
<ubotu> taricris: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> correct
<taricris> tks
<_2> if it's a shell script wrapped around an archive (as most of them are) it doesn't need to be executable.   but you should probably use bash and not sh.    bash path/to/blah.bin
<flaccid> taricris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<flaccid> it depends what file  RealPlayer11GOLD.bin is
<Nyad> flaccid, I've seen people use chmod u+x filename   ,  what difference is there?
<_2> yeah i said "most"  not "all"
<flaccid> executable for the file owner
<pukyo> hi i want to download from rapidshare,
<_2> pukyo download what ?
<pukyo> file
<jussio1> pukyo: why cant you?
<pukyo> windows = rapget
<pukyo> I search the same apt for linux
<gromozekin> Hi there. Can you help me, how to admit to login as root? I have already setup root password but when i see logon screen, i type root ad then my password and it said that It`s prohibited to login as root
<flaccid> !root | gromozekin
<ubotu> gromozekin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gromozekin> daaaaaaamn\
<gromozekin> sudo passwd root
<gromozekin> what is it?
<gromozekin> so so
<flaccid> that changes root's password under sudo
<gromozekin> yeah
<gromozekin> but i need to login as root
<_2> gromozekin you can set a root passwd.  you can even enable the gdm/kdm to allow root login if you want
<flaccid> then do so
<flaccid> _2: its bad practice to use root in a DE
<gromozekin> you can even enable the gdm/kdm to allow root login if you want
<gromozekin> exactly
<gromozekin> but i dunno how to do it in kdm
<_2> flaccid don't lecture me.   please.
<_2> gromozekin edit the config file
<flaccid> _2: i wasn't aware that i was lecturing. i was correcting.
<_2> but i wasn't incorrect.
<jussio1> !supportroot | _2
<ubotu> _2: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<gromozekin> daaamn
<flaccid> true, you were just advising a bad practice
 * gromozekin think that slackware rocks, but it has no sky2 working
<flaccid> hehe
<gromozekin> ((
<ds187> gromozekin: why do you need to login as root?
<jussio1> where does openoffice store its templates ?
<gromozekin> <ds187> cause its much comfortable
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> ever heard of sudo -i if you want to feel 'comfortable' heh
<gromozekin> yeah yeah yeah
<gromozekin> so please shut up, cause its your own opinion and its my own opinion
<gromozekin> if you dont like it just ignore
<ds187> jussio1: in ~/.openoffice.org2/user/template
<jussio1> Ok, please leave the root discussion right here. We dont support it so there is no need to discuss further.
<flaccid> !language | gromozekin
<ubotu> gromozekin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> please refrain from being negative
<jussio1> ds187: thanks
<ds187> jussio1: at least that is the place where you would save your templates. the "build-in" templates are somewhere in /usr/lib/openoffice
<jussio1> ds187: yeah, thats what im after :)
<gserge> hello all
<gromozekin> hello nigga
<gromozekin> *nigra
<gserge> jussi01: he russian, as a am. This normal :)
<E_mE> hi, im trying to compile kdesvn but keep getting the following errors: /bin/sh: MSGFMT-NOTFOUND: not found   -- make[2]: *** [po/es.gmo] Error 127 --
<E_mE> make[1]: *** [po/CMakeFiles/translations.dir/all] Error 2
<E_mE> make: *** [all] Error 2
<E_mE> does anyone have any ideas?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> I see that 8.04 went RC.  I'm running 7.10 now.  I'd like to go to the 'remix' version with KDE4.  is such an upgrade path possible, or would it be better to go to 8.04 'normal' then add a package for KDE4?
<jussi01> SilentDis: #kubuntu-kde4 and read the topic, there is a link there that helps with this :)
<SilentDis> thanks jussi01!
<jussi01> :)
<_2> ok gromozekin got his kdm.conf file edited... now he can login as root.....      i wonder how long before he drives that off in the ditch...
<Jackubus> what is a good swap size on a machine with 4 GB ram ?  do i need it at all?
<llutz> Jackubus: depends on your pc-usage
<flaccid> llutz: 4GB i would do. linux manages memory correctly only using swap when needed
<Jackubus> lutz: don't think I'm gonna use huge amounts of ram.  desktop usage
<llutz> Jackubus: then you hardly will need any swap. Just keep in mind that you always can add swap-space with a swap-file, so no need for a partition (imho)
<flaccid> if you have the space for a swap partitiont then make one. in the rare case your desktop uses all 4gb ram which is quite possible, the swap is there
<Jackubus> what happens if there is no swap ?
<flaccid> nothing until you max out the ram
<flaccid> ta
<flaccid> i hope its easy :)
<flaccid> yeah looks easy, except it will probably take a long long time on my p2 300mhz
<Jackubus> ok, thinki'll just make a 4GB swap then, just in case.  if I would ever need more i can always add a swapfile or mount another swap...  does it matter where on the disk?  better in the middle or maybe better on another sata controller?
<flaccid> oops wrong channel for my last message
<flaccid> well messages
<llutz> Jackubus: if possible on separate disk (performance
<flaccid> Jackubus: yep so, just use free -m to seek how much real mem is being used and how much swap is being used at any time. you will see it won't use swap until ram is maxed out
<legacy> how to change default window manager?
<legacy> not using graphical log in
<llutz> legacy: starting with "startx"? use ~/.xinitrc
<legacy> i can't find it
<Jackubus> thanks guys!
<ubuntu> can it be that 64 bit does boot but not installs ? i tried to install but when i in the process it shutdown my notebook
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<me_> hey
<me_> i am cocoail
<me_> i finally got it working lol
<me_> now do i make sure its coming for iinet servers with all the updates
<me_> ok my gfx suck
<me_> how do i change it
<me_> and does anyone get a blank screen when they boot there system up
<me_> and have to take the power cord out
<me_> then put it back in the monitor
<me_> to get it to work
<me_> or have a message saying optimal resolution 1200 by whatever it say ?
<me_> s
<me_> is anyone out there
<x-X-x> i keep getting " no suitable demux plugin " when trying to play radio streams on amarok, i have installed libxine-ffmpeg (which replaces libxine-extracodecs) and all other xine packages but i still get the " no suitable demux plugin "
<x-X-x> how i solve this ??
<me_> doesnt seem like anyone is out there
<me_> ive been asking questions aswell
<x-X-x> :(
<me_> ;)
<me_> (
<me_> oi
<me_> do u know anything about the gfx side of linux
<me_> i just install it
<me_> and install the 6600 GT nivada drivers
<me_> but im getting shit resolution
<x-X-x> dude u install the drivers recommended to u from ubuntu ?
<me_> yes
<x-X-x> f*k that :P just install the official drivers u get best 3d and all round support for your gpu
<x-X-x> wait
<me_> i got it from driver manager
<me_> the button it has here
<me_> hardware drivers manager
<x-X-x> uncheck it
<me_> done
<x-X-x> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/legacy/envy_0.9.10-0ubuntu10_all.deb
<x-X-x> download that and FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS
<ds187> envyng is also in adept_manager
<flaccid> !envy
<me_> wtf is this
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<x-X-x> ubotu u NOOB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u noob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !nvidia | me_
<ubotu> me_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<me_> it said currupt
<me_> saving this will result in a corrupt file
<x-X-x> lmao ubotu u a jker i never knew bots were so noobish :P
<me_> what do i do now
<flaccid> x-X-x: the no demux problem you have is a problem with shoutcast. its intermittant, you can click it again and it will eventually connect
<me_> flaccid can u help me ?
<x-X-x> flaccid thnx man
<flaccid> me_: follow the above link i pasted, don't use envy. please read what ubotu says
<flaccid> np x-X-x
<me_> ok
<x-X-x> me_ type " /j #nvidia "
<x-X-x> me_ u play games ?
<flaccid> x-X-x: no need to. the wiki advises the steps for the nvidia driver
<me_> i dont understand
<x-X-x> flaccid the "safe risk free" driver sucks for bleeding edge gamin
<me_> yes i do play games
<me_> im such a nob
<x-X-x> if u play games DONT INSTALL THE RISK FREE DRIVER
<me_> noob
<flaccid> x-X-x: i've never heard of a 'safe risk free' driver
<flaccid> x-X-x: don't shout
<me_> what the hell do i do
<me_> last time it install with out a hitch
<x-X-x> flaccid the one in the repo is the " safe risk free driver "
<me_> gfx was good
<x-X-x> flaccid: sorry :P
<me_> im using the same kubuntu
<flaccid> no its the binary prop. driver from nvidia
<me_> how do i do
<me_> it
<flaccid> by reading
<me_> do i write it in koncole
<me_> i read it
<me_> i dont understand
<x-X-x> last time i tried install the binary from nvidia manually i ended up with breakage
<x-X-x> envy solves all that while u get yourself a coffee
<flaccid> me_: what specifically do you not understand?
<me_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<me_> i did the command
<me_> i installed the driver from manager
<me_> but still have rubbish resolution options
<flaccid> x-X-x: well that doesn't mean that the problem was the driver, it could of been something else. thousands of people don't have a problem with it.
<flaccid> me_: pastebin glxinfo please
<x-X-x> me_ if u play games get the official driver " 169.12 "
<x-X-x> not 97.xx
<me_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<me_> how xXx
<me_> its been a while
<x-X-x> u used gnome before ?
<me_> since i messed around with linux
<me_> gnome
<flaccid> me_: run kdesu restricted-manager-kde and make sure the driver is enabled, then reboot
<x-X-x> ie did u install the binary driver with " Ubuntu " ?
<caris_mere> How can I fix this: "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0"?
<linuxlover> hi room, I am trying to learn KCron. I am adding a task using Edit-->NewTask. In the program field I am writing konsole (with a view to it will open a terminal) and specifying the Month as April, Days of Month as 21 and Hours as 16pm, Minutes as 0. But when my computer clock reaches to 16:00 pm it actually do not opening any konsole program for me. What mistake I am doing? I am a newbie.
<x-X-x> flaccid he plays games dont give him 97.xx
<flaccid> most people don't have a problem with that driver and games
<flaccid> x-X-x: have you got a URI saying otherwise?
<x-X-x> Most games tell u to install the official
<x-X-x> flaccid lol
<djouallah> i am downloadin kubuntu8.04 just for wubi
<flaccid> there are thousands of games on linux x-X-x
<djouallah> is it possible to
<x-X-x> me_ what games u play ?
<me_> css
<me_> what is the command to run it flaccid
<djouallah> make boot option in a flash disk usb
<me_> please
<me_> sorry
<flaccid> me_: i've already given it to you.
<me_> once i get this resolution sorted i can read lol
<djouallah> so my boss can not see it
<me_> it didnt work
<djouallah> please help
<me_> can u write it again
<x-X-x> me_ NO commands just go to restricted drivers and check it
<me_> where is it
<ds187> <flaccid> me_: run kdesu restricted-manager-kde and make sure the driver is enabled, then reboot
<ds187> there it is
<x-X-x> me_ its just if u gonna play games like quake wars or ut3 when its out on linux u WILL need the official drivers but i doubt your gpu will support those games anyway
<flaccid> me_: please read our help, otherwise you are wasting everyones time
<x-X-x> yeh
<me_> me@me:~$ run kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<me_> bash: run: command not found
<x-X-x> lol
<ds187> :-)
<me_> i can hardly read this screen
<flaccid> me_: goto alt+f2 and enter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> and enter  kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<x-X-x> type " kdesu retricted-manager-kde "
<flaccid> me_: if you had of read the link we gave you and followed the directions, you wouldn't be asking x6 times
<me_> command not found it recons
<linuxlover> hi room, I am trying to learn KCron. I am adding a task using Edit-->NewTask. In the program field I am writing konsole (with a view to it will open a terminal) and specifying the Month as April, Days of Month as 21 and Hours as 16pm, Minutes as 0. But when my computer clock reaches to 16:00 pm it actually do not opening any konsole program for me. What mistake I am doing? I am a newbie.
<x-X-x> lol
<flaccid> typo
<flaccid> kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<me_> sorry :(
<x-X-x> kdesu retricted-manager-kde
<x-X-x> kdesu retricted-manager-kde
<x-X-x> type that
<flaccid> we were missing the 's' in restricted
<x-X-x> oh yeh
<x-X-x> soz
<x-X-x> kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<flaccid> me_: if you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-792c267f08a2bf078f9ec923b65d0ac07d48a6b7 you will find you don't need a command
<me_> kk
<x-X-x> yeh no commands needed but just enter them anyway
<x-X-x> its faster
<me_> maybe my kubuntu is a old version
<x-X-x> omg
<flaccid> me_: thats details in the link we gave you
<caris_mere> How do I fix this? kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0
<x-X-x> go to terminal and type       kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<me_> i know
<flaccid> caris_mere: try google
<me_> there is not there
<flaccid> me_: what version are you using?
<x-X-x> u sure its kubuntu u using then ?
<caris_mere> flaccid: I have been trying for a long time
<me_> command not found !
<x-X-x> lol
<x-X-x> k
<me_> yes
<me_> lol
<flaccid> caris_mere: submit a bug and launchpad and see if one exists already
<flaccid> me_: run this sudo apt-get install resticted-manager-kde
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager-kde
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde (source: restricted-manager): manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<me_> command not found
<x-X-x> flaccid: it should already be installed
<flaccid> the standalone is optional i believe. thats why the wiki says to goto the system settings...
<flaccid> negative. see how it says optional
<me_>  Couldn't find package resticted-manager-kde
<x-X-x> o.o
<flaccid> maybe im wrong
<flaccid> [20:54] <flaccid> me_: what version are you using?
<me_> how do i find out what version of kubuntu i installed
<me_> lol
<x-X-x> me what version of kubuntu ?
<flaccid> me_: lsb_release -a
<linuxlover> KCron Probelm!!! I am trying to learn KCron. I am adding a task using Edit-->NewTask. In the program field I am writing konsole (with a view to it will open a terminal) and specifying the Month as April, Days of Month as 21 and Hours as 16pm, Minutes as 0. But when my computer clock reaches to 16:00 pm it actually do not opening any konsole program for me. What mistake I am doing? I am a newbie.
<x-X-x> omg u noobcake
<me_> Description:    Ubuntu hardy (development branch)
<me_> Release:        8.04
<me_> Codename:       hardy
<me_> lol
<x-X-x> why hardy when u a noob ?!?!?!
<flaccid> me_: The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<me_> i hard it was the shit
<x-X-x> install gutsy not hardy
<flaccid> damn thats gnome
<x-X-x> hardy is BETA
<me_> i know
<emilsedgh> !language | me_
<ubotu> me_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<me_> how do i upgrade
<x-X-x> U MEAN DOWNGRADE
<x-X-x> soxz caps
<me_> to the rc ?
<flaccid> me_: please goto System Settings -> Advanced -> Restricted Drivers <<-- do this
<flaccid> me_: you shouldn't of installed the beta, but a bit late now
<Jucato> me_: you are already in the latest (unstable) version. you just need to do regular, normal updates. #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<me_> i can uninstall
<me_> why
<pjv> is it normal for ktorrent to use a lot of memory?
<x-X-x> me_ u in wrong channel u should be at #ubuntu not #kubuntu u using gnome
<me_> they said yesterday i should get it
<me_> damn
<me_> GOD DAMN
<me_> but i download kubuntu
<x-X-x> pjv no
<me_> i want kubuntu
<Jucato> me_: please watch your language
<me_> ok
<me_> sorry
<pjv> hmm
<x-X-x> pjv yes if its " allocating disk space "
<flaccid> x-X-x: you don't know if hes on ubuntu or kubuntu, it doesn't say in lsb_release
<me_> kubuntu is better
<pjv> ohh
<x-X-x> ubuntu hardy not kubuntu hardy 8.04
<me_> it must be kubuntu
<me_> its kubuntu beta
<me_> its got a K on the start menu
<x-X-x> then its kubuntu
<Jucato> x-X-x: lsb_release does not indicate whether it is Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Jucato> it always says Ubuntu
<x-X-x> jucato flaccid kk
<flaccid> x-X-x: like i said it doesn't say kubuntu in lsb_release
<me_> and i started irc and its default channel was kubuntu
<x-X-x> kk
<x-X-x> i take that back then
<pjv> x-X-x: so it doesn't matter what client i use if it's allocating disk space, it would still use a lot of memory?
<me_> so what am i using lol
<linuxlover> Problem KCron!!! I am trying to learn KCron. I am adding a task using Edit-->NewTask. In the program field I am writing konsole (with a view to it will open a terminal) and specifying the Month as April, Days of Month as 21 and Hours as 16pm, Minutes as 0. But when my computer clock reaches to 16:00 pm it actually do not opening any konsole program for me. What mistake I am doing? I am a newbie.
<Jucato> me_: Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy
<flaccid> Jucato: is restricted drivers in system settings | advanced in hardy?
<x-X-x> pjv no, but u can change that in settings did u enable full preallocation ??
<me_> so what do u recommand me using ?
<Jucato> flaccid: should be. unless kubuntu-restricted-manager isn't installed
<pjv> let me check
<Jucato> flaccid: not sure about the package name btw
<ds187> linuxlover: from posting your question over and over again it is not getting solved faster
<flaccid> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/restricted-manager-kde
<me_> what should i be using guyes
<me_> what are u people using
<me_> flaccid
<me_> i dont mind reinstalling and downloading
<flaccid> me_: gutsy which is the stable
<me_> oh
<me_> is that what your using ?
<pjv> x-X-x: no i haven't
<flaccid> yeah
<me_> ok cool ill download it
<x-X-x> pjv if u enabled full prealloctaion and dont like it useing alot of memory then uncheck it and check " disable diskspace allocation" but then it wont save diskspace and u will get more fragmentation
<me_> because i remember it never used to be this much trouble to my drivers working last time i installed linux
<x-X-x> pjv whats your memory ?
<flaccid> me_: after download, goto the kmenu, system settings - advanced | restricted drivers and then enable the driver.
<pjv> x-X-x: 2GB
<me_> i have to uninstall this peice of rubbish first yes ?
<flaccid> me_: well its not. its very simple, but you don't seem to be able to get to it but 3 clicks
<linuxlover> I am extreamly sorry
<me_> there is no way to down grade lol
<flaccid> me_: downgrade would be pointless and hard
<x-X-x> pjv lol i using 1.5gb and im not getting any high mem usage, what version of ktorrent the repo version or the bleeding edge ?
<me_> or should i just presisting with this beta version ?
<me_> and read more ?
<me_> why is it so unstable ?
<pjv> bleeding edge
<x-X-x> me_ becouse its still in testing
<flaccid> its not finished thus the beta status
<x-X-x> pjv its the repo version its been optimized to work well with kubuntu
<me_> so serious now ill download gusty yeah ?
<me_> its for the best hey
<flaccid> me_: thats what we recommend
<me_> ok
<me_> nuff said
<flaccid> beta is for devs...
<x-X-x> me_ u use 64bit ?
<pjv> x-X-x: ok thank you
<me_> sorry for being so annoying lol
<flaccid> testers and devs of the distro
<me_> thanks
<x-X-x> lolno it was fun :D
<flaccid> me_: all good
<x-X-x> flaccid: devs and ppl who wanna brag to their mates :P
<flaccid> but what you brag about heh. it runs kde4, oh yay heh :p
<flaccid> actually does it even have kde4 can't remember
<me_> whats festy
<me_> the even older version ?
<flaccid> yeah
<x-X-x> i cant wait for full opengl plugins for kde4 then i can uninstall compixz which is giving me problems with kicker
<me_> desktop or alternate ?
<me_> what do u recommand ?
<flaccid> desktop, me_
<me_> which is faster to install
<me_> kk
<flaccid> just boot into the livecd then click the install icon and off you go
<DreadKnight> me_: faster to install is alternate, because you don;t boot in it
<x-X-x> me_ install gutsy in  1 month and a few days hardy will be finished
<me_> lol
<me_> then i can upgrade
<flaccid> you can do alternate like DreadKnight said as its faster, but its text-based which may not suit you
<me_> can i burn from this peice of rubbish
<x-X-x> u should be able to
<flaccid> yes burn the iso
<me_> im not that dumb its just im not very exspeinced in linux
<me_> do i need to mount anything
<me_> or
<x-X-x> me_ yeh i was just like u 1 month ago
<me_> what software do i use
<x-X-x> u get used to linux
<flaccid> me_: download the iso and burn it
<x-X-x> me_ type cd burn in add/remove software
<x-X-x> or install acetoneiso
<x-X-x> but thats not inrepos so do the first
<flaccid> me_: you can burn in k3b if you are using hardy
<x-X-x> oh kl
<DreadKnight> k3b on kde, bracero in gnome (hardy preinstalled already)
<DreadKnight> you can burn in k3d in pretty much any kubuntu, not just hardy :P
<DreadKnight> k3b*
<me_> ok might need to download and burn
<x-X-x> anyone here using creative xmod ?
<me_> i found a cd i had a while ago
<flaccid> i said that because me_ could be downloading it on another OS
<me_> its kubuntu 7.04
<x-X-x> no
<me_> dont use it
<x-X-x> download kubuntu 7.10
<me_> i am
<x-X-x> k
<me_> just thought ild ask
<x-X-x> oh ok
<me_> but u can upgrade it once u install a older version
<me_> isnt that right
<me_> u know what i mean
<x-X-x> yeh but some ppl get problems with that
<flaccid> me_: it would take longer and not necessarily be easy
<me_> kk
<me_> better not then
<me_> im still noob
<me_> i want to be a linux master
<x-X-x> lol
<me_> its interesting
<me_> i get bored with windows and all the viruses
<me_> and how it slows my computer down
<me_> i sometimes feel like smashing the keyboard
<x-X-x> i have a feeling u gonna become a linux zealot and slaughter all who use msdos
<flaccid> hopefully nobody uses msdos anymore
<x-X-x> win vista i mean
<me_> i may install vista on the other hd though lol
<x-X-x> omg
<me_> my friend said its good
<me_> i dont need that rubbish ?
<x-X-x> just install linux and if u need bleeding edge game support then pay for cedega
<flaccid> a lot of friends don't know what they are talking about, particularly windows users
<me_> if i learn linux right i should be able to do everything on linux anyway hey
<flaccid> not everything, but it depends on what you do
<me_> i look at alot of porno lol
<me_> hahah
<me_> naa i build websites and stuff
<DreadKnight> me_: you can install 7.04 and upgrade a few times.. like i do
<x-X-x> me_ anything if u code apps that windows has but that are not on lin
<me_> play a few game
<DreadKnight> me_: if you have good internet connection that is
<me_> well i download it from my isp's ftp server
<me_> coz its free downloads
<me_> doesnt go towards my quota
<x-X-x> o.o
<DreadKnight> me_: it's free from official site dude...
<x-X-x> you isp gives u porn ?
<me_> and someone told me yesterday iinet does host software for linux
<DreadKnight> :))
<me_> i know
<me_> what do u mean
<me_> it doesnt go towards your download quota
<me_> in australia we get shaped
<me_> lol
<flaccid> you are in australia, me_?
<me_> yes
<DreadKnight> :-)
<me_> u guys probably dont have a download quota
<flaccid> g'day mate, im in sydney heh
<me_> hahaha
<me_> perth
<x-X-x> wtf  you isp hosts pron ?
<me_> no
<me_> linux
<x-X-x> oh
<me_> lol
<flaccid> well iinet might have a mirror
<me_> i think they do
<me_> i am download gusty from there mirro now
<me_> or ftp
<fildo_> flaccid fildo.org
<me_> i should be able to download software and rubbish from iinets mirror too
<flaccid> fildo_: pardon?
<x-X-x> me_ i think there must be an unlimited isp in australia
<me_> i would like to run windows apps on linux too
<me_> sometimes
<x-X-x> me_ install wine
<me_> yeah but it costs alot of $$
<x-X-x> no
<me_> i did that last time i installed linux
<me_> its a bit dicky
<flaccid> no unlimited isp anymore not in soho range
<me_> i didnt mean wine cost money
<x-X-x> wine is FWWWWEEEE
<me_> i know
<me_> i tried to play steam on it
<me_> wasnt too good
<me_> i got upto install the fonts
<me_> lol
<me_> and then it crashed
<me_> and crashed again
<flaccid> !punctuation | me_
<ubotu> me_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<me_> then i got drunk and beat the missus lol
<me_> jj
<x-X-x> me_ and when was that app bug fixes go Forward not backwards
<x-X-x> me_ lmao
<me_> bug
<me_> i seen linux xp
<me_> u have to pay though
<x-X-x> me_ steam support is soooo much better now
<me_> rubbish
<me_> really
<me_> no bugs
<flaccid> me_: stop flooding.
<me_> k
<x-X-x> me_ what version of wine did u use ?
<me_> i cant remember
<me_> i use the enter key like a full stop sometimes lol
<x-X-x> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554
<DreadKnight> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> yes. stop doing it please me_
<Signil> hi I am trying to play a cd.. but I guess it has scratches on it .. it gets stuck right int the middle.. kaffeine and vlc refuse to play any further :s
<flaccid> Signil: check dmesg to see if it has read errors etc.
<DreadKnight> Signil: try jumping over that section...
<x-X-x> signil check it with k3b
<Signil> I tried.. jumping over that part.. but I cant
<flaccid> not much you can do about physical damage
<x-X-x> signil pirate dvds ??
<x-X-x> :P
<Signil> umm yeah
<x-X-x> lmao
<x-X-x> what a guess
<flaccid> can we stay on -topic and don't do !enter
<x-X-x> flaccid kk luv
<x-X-x> signil i want to say how u can fix that problem of yours for free but that will go against this channels rules of piracy
<x-X-x> so signil just buy the movie u watching ;)
<Signil> hmm x-X-x u can always om ;)
<Signil> pm*
<x-X-x> lol ill get raped
<Signil> nah I will protect ya
<me_> ok downloaded
<me_> so what do i do to burn it again
<flaccid> me_: use k3b
<flaccid> !burning | me_
<ubotu> me_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<me_> thanks guys your bloody do a good job here
<x-X-x> lol
<x-X-x> its comes with being a nix user
<me_> do i make a data dvd
<me_> i dont see a iso option
<x-X-x> yeh
<x-X-x> u have a cd oto ?to burn r dvd
<x-X-x> or*
<me_> its in
<x-X-x> wtf
<flaccid> me_: read the link above!!! ffs
<me_> k sorry
<x-X-x> typo u have a cd or dvd to burn to ?
<me_> dvd
<x-X-x> * gives flaccid a chill-pill *
<x-X-x> then yeh make a data dvd
<flaccid> hes aussie, the 'f' will make him do action
<me_> r u sure it will boot
<x-X-x> lol
<flaccid> if you burn the iso, the iso is a bootable image
<me_> f ?
<x-X-x> me_ do it it will work
<mhp> hello all
<me_> k when i come back ill be better
<x-X-x> heya mhp
<me_> im just nervious thats all
<x-X-x> me_ didnt u burn 7.04 o.O??
<DreadKnight> me_: hey you can always watch an installation video guide/tutorial
<mhp> i just tried out the latest kde4 spin. kde4 has made a LOT of progress since the last time i saw it!
<flaccid> me_: ok so burn the dvd, boot and install then change driver then come back if you have a problem
<x-X-x> mhp yes but its still too unstable to recommend
<DreadKnight> kde4 is slugish anyway
<mhp> yeah..a few things do hinder it's adoption though
<x-X-x> kde4 in noobs eyes = kde + compiz
<x-X-x> but yeh im looking forward to kde4
<mhp> haha..look..SHINY!
<x-X-x> flaccid where u from ?
<flaccid> sydney
<x-X-x> mhp whats your gpu
<wesley> kde4 is great but not as complete as kde3
<flaccid> capital of australia
<mhp> an ATI Mobility X300
<x-X-x> flaccid lol why u say that thing about aussies then
<flaccid> we swear alot
<x-X-x> o.o
<x-X-x> thats hard to imagine
<x-X-x> we british swear a f*k lot
<x-X-x> so bad tourism has gone down
<flaccid> yeah we are on par with that really
<mhp> now that I have installed 8.04 KDE4 spin, is there a way to go back to the trusted old 3.5.9 desktop without downloading a whole new ISO?
<x-X-x> mhp if u install hardy then it must have been for a reason
<x-X-x> installed*
<mhp> yeah..distro tourism ;)
<flaccid> mhp: maybe better asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<noaXess> !sms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-X-x> ubotu u noob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u noob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-X-x> XD
<gianluca> ciao
<ICMike5> is 8.04 final due out this week?
<mhp> 3 days i think
<naught101> on the 24th
<x-X-x> what?
<x-X-x> i thought still 1 month to go
<ICMike5> great/thanks
<ICMike5> no it was due late this month, last i read. i just wasnt sure of the date
<mhp> nah..fedora is the one that keeps getting delayed. k/ubuntu keep pumping out distros every 6 months like clockwork
<x-X-x> me too
<x-X-x> lo
<mhp> so do you guys know of an apt-get install ___ command to keep the rest of kubuntu and replace kde4 with kde3?
<mhp> the rest of the OS seems pretty solid
<mhp> i think i might just try:
<mhp> apt-get install kdebase-bin-kde3
<clau30> is there amarok 1.4.9 for gutsy available?
<mhp> clau: i'm guessing there should be
<mhp> sorry..that's 1.4.7
<mhp> and apparently (acc to distrowatch) the latest release is 1.4.8
<ICQnumber> will new kubuntu come out with kde3 or kde4 by default, or both versions of them?
<mhp> kde3 by default..and a kde4 spin for the adventurous!
<sahin_w> clau30: Based on the packages.ubuntu.com hardy contains the following amarok version: amarok (2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3)
<sahin_w> clau30: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amarok
<clau30> sahin_w: I currently have gutsy ;) and version 1.4.8
<clau30> but it's not that important, 1,4,9,1 has only cover fetching fix
<clau30> on medibuntu is a 1,4,9 version, but uninstallable due to other dependancies
<sahin_w> clau30: Yes, 1.4.9.1 is a cover fix only.
<clau30> I can live without it for now :)
<sahin_w> clau30: And if you going to upgrade/install hardy you will got the 1.4.9.1 version. Few days left... ;-)
<|Dreams|> when is kubuntu 8.04 released?
<sahin_w> On 24. April. I guess...
<|Dreams|> oh right thought it might be different
<clau30> yep, thursday
<sahin_w> I hope this version won't be a thursday child! ;-)
<|Dreams|> will you all be upgrading?
<|Dreams|> will it be worth it
<sahin_w> I'm always reinstall my system. I have a separate /home.
<sahin_w> However that's my practice.
<|Dreams|> thats a good idea i never thought of that before so i dont lose all my documents and dont have to backup 200gb
<|Dreams|> damn
<|Dreams|> going to take me a while to back it up
<sahin_w> Backup always a good idea!
<|Dreams|> lol
<shadowbox> good morning all
<sahin_w> I have a separate /home, however I'm going to backup my system first.
<shadowbox> can anyone suggest a good avi-mpeg/divx converting program?  is Devede anygood?
<sahin_w> shadowbox: If  you familiar with cli (don't affraid of konsole ;-) ) try xvidenc
<sahin_w> shadowbox: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xvidenc
<sahin_w> shadowbox: I used to xvidenc in the past...
<naught101> anyone know why a kdenlive crash like this:
<naught101> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. [Switching to Thread 0xb3859b90 (LWP 8807)]  0xb607f7c8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/mlt/modules/libmltsdl.so
<naught101> would cause kde to logout?
<makina-corpus__> moonlight
<cimma> hi @ all
<cimma> when i start my ubuntu there ist only a black screen. after autostarting the x the screen is ok. mybe the resulation is wrong?? sombody can help me
<freq_fraq> Hello. I'm relatively new to linux and I'm trying the kubuntu live CD, with two problems. 1) when KDE loads it wants a username and a password. what are they? 2) for some reason my mouse is not responding (it worked perfectly with ubuntu 7.10 live CD).  any ideas? thanks
<flaccid> freq_fraq: which iso did you burn? or where did you get it from. standard desktop cd has no username/password in kde
<flaccid> it should boot straight into kde
<freq_fraq> flaccid: weird... downloaded kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso when followed link from kubuntu.org. even the md5 matched (ae9b209fe4b9caf545fa2011631de797).
<flaccid> freq_fraq: its asking for password in kdm?
<Jucato> Desktop CD username: ubuntu; Password = "" (blank)
<cracker> hi all
<freq_fraq> flaccid: one moment. I think I've found a picture...
<freq_fraq> flaccid: here, a window like that http://tinyurl.com/4wztxd (but the left white box is empty, with no users to choose from)
<flaccid> i've had that bug as well the other day freq_fraq
<flaccid> it did it to me on my gutsy flash drive
<flaccid> freq_fraq: you could check !bugs or perhaps try the alternate cd. its unfortunate
<freq_fraq> what does !bugs mean?
<ds187> freq_fraq: here is someone with the same problem.....quite old but he solved it by downloading the iso again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31318
<flaccid> !bugs | freq_fraq
<ubotu> freq_fraq: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<freq_fraq> thanks. my guess is that downloading the file again will make no difference (the md5 was right, so I didn't download a bad file). maybe I'll install from the alternate CD, or install ubuntu first and then install the kubuntu package. thanks anyway
<flaccid> yeah its a bug
<papa_> hi all
<papa_> i got a short question concerning kubuntu... if I install rc now will can i simply upgrade it into release in three days?
<flaccid> papa_: yep
<ds187> .oO( short question , short answer )
<ds187> :-)
<flaccid> :o)
<papa_> good
<papa_> next time ill be online here
<papa_> ill be on 804
<papa_> ;)
<ds187> :-)
<Jucato> and you'll mostly stay in #ubuntu+1 until the release day
<flaccid> Jucato:  you seen that login screen/no user bug before?
<Jucato> flaccid: not at all
<Jucato> but the username for all live cd's are ubuntu
<flaccid> yeah, no usernames come up in kdm and kdm loads which it should not :(
<papa_> you guys tried kde4 remix?
<flaccid> it did it randomly to me the other day
<papa_> i want to use kde4 productive on my main notebook... is it tooooooo unstable or will it somehow work?
 * stdin *only* uses KDE4
<flaccid> papa_ well technically need to wait for stable/prod release
<papa_> stdin: stdout >> nice
<Jucato> what's KDE 3?
<papa_> flaccid: but for webbrowsing and so on it will be okay or won't it be?
<flaccid> papa_: sure, but always the risk of a problem. people are reporting fairly good stability however
<stdin> nothing stopping you from using KDE 3 apps on KDE 4 either
<papa_> flaccid: okay i think i'll give it a try
<ryy> Hello, I cannot connect to a wireless network since I upgraded to Gutsy.  In Feisty I was using ndswrpaper and everything worked fine.  When I upgraded to Gutsy the wireless did not work but I was asked if I wanted to enable restricted drivers.  Enabling restricted drivers made the wifi light come on but I can't connect.  The connection fails while the machine is establishing an IP.  Does anyone know what I should do?
<flaccid> that usually indicates wrong key/phrase. is this a secure or unsecure network, ryy/
<ryy> Unsecured
<flaccid> you are selecting it via knetworkmanager?
<flaccid> ie. the icon in tray?
<ryy> Yes, through the icon tray.
<flaccid> ok sweet. can you please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<ryy> I am sorry I don't understand what would you like me paste?
<flaccid> !pastebin | ryy
<ubotu> ryy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> goto the above url, paste the /etc/network/interfaces file and then paste back the return URL
<ryy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63917/
<ryy> Is this what you wanted?
<flaccid> yes thanks, which interface is the wireless?
<flaccid> ryy
<ryy> I know that the eth0 is wired I dont know the rest! sorry
<flaccid> ryy: can you check iwlist scanning for the interface
<flaccid> iwlist scanning <-- konsole command
<ryy> Let me try
<ryy> I typed int iwlist scanning.  I and pasted the result on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63918/
<flaccid> cool so its eth1
<flaccid> is one of those APs, the one you want to connect to, because they are secure
<ryy> I can see a Belkin router through my icon tray.  Thats mine and currently unsecured.  Thats the one I would like
<flaccid> ryy: whats the ssid of that AP, also please pastebin ifconfig -a and also lspci | grep -i network && lspci | grep -i ether  <-- into one pastebin is fine
<flaccid> sorry to go in depth, but i wanna check a couple of things first
<ryy> Ok
<FrauHansen> Hi. I'd like to use my webcam. when i plug it the following is added to /var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663/
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> !webcam | FrauHansen
<ubotu> FrauHansen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> is there an alternative to ekiga that doesn't force me to install evolution?
<ryy> flaccid: Threre you go. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63919/
<flaccid> ta
<ryy> ?
<FrauHansen> i tried luvcview - d /dev/video0
<FrauHansen> Unable to map buffer (22)
<FrauHansen>  Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal
<flaccid> ryy won't be a sec
<flaccid> FrauHansen: identify your cam and look at the support first
<FrauHansen> flaccid: my cam is a cheap silvercrest. that brand isn't even listed under "supported cams" list
<flaccid> FrauHansen: thats probably why
<flaccid> what does it come up as in lsusb ?
<FrauHansen> flaccid: thats why i posted the /var/log/messages if anyone can judge the chances i got here
<flaccid> it doesn't help
<flaccid> it indicates it can set a device but a driver may still be required
<FrauHansen> ah ok.
<FrauHansen> lsusb:  Bus 003 Device 003: ID eb1a:2820 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<flaccid> FrauHansen: you can go through http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=eb1a:2820+eMPIA+Technology,+Inc.&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<mifauna> hola
<mifauna> comoestan
<flaccid> FrauHansen: hmm that vendor id looks like video capture only
<FrauHansen> flaccid: it's just a cam without a mic... if it's that what you mean
<flaccid> i'd say they use that for the video component. you could google with all the related keywords FrauHansen but it doesn't look good
<FrauHansen> ok. thank you so far
<flaccid> there is no standard webcam protocol, so it depends on the vendor making a driver for their product for linux :(
<ryy> flaccid: Do you think there something I can do?
<flaccid> sorry got caught up
<flaccid> im checking the support now
<flaccid> website seems to have gone down
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> is that down for you too ryy?
<ryy> let me try again
<to_> I can read http://www.kubuntu.org/ , but not https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ and neither http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<genii> Timing out for me
<ryy> flaccid: no its still up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63919/
<flaccid> im talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ds187> flaccid: seems down
<flaccid> yeah
<ryy> flaccid: you are talking to me right? The link I pasted is up.
<flaccid> the wiki is down ryy
<philipp__> lol
<flaccid> i think they are fixing it
<to> Yes, Viagrid is helping to fight flaccid problems
<to> :-)
<ryy> OK. Is this is a common problem? Should I come back later or should I wait?
<flaccid> ryy: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+BCM94311MCG&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> lets look at it a bit further
<ryy> Ok I will try them. Thank you for all your help.
<flaccid> lol i was still helping
<to> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs it's working now !
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<philipp__> konqueror kann nicht googlen seit ich auf wlan umgestiegen bin
<flaccid> !de | philipp__
<ubotu> philipp__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> umgestiegen ?
<flaccid> i think that means transferred hmm
<ghostcube> hiho :) someone updated from gutsy to hardy rc1 ?? and could tell me if it works fine :)
<ds187> flaccid: he changed from wired to wireless network i would guess
<ghostcube> or should i wait for final in 3 weeks
<ghostcube> *2
<flaccid> ah ok danke
<flaccid> ghostcube: #ubuntu+1
<ds187> and now i'm leaving......see u later
<flaccid> cia0
<ghostcube> why ubuntu if im on kubuntu
<ghostcube> ^^
<flaccid> because there is no #kubuntu+1
<flaccid> afaik
<ghostcube> prob is kubuntu is no lts
<ghostcube> :|
<flaccid> what do you mean
<jpatrick> !khardy | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<flaccid> i don't see what the problem is then
<flaccid> dapper LTS was woeful
<flaccid> lts can be a disadvantage
<genii> Dapper LTS is still good til 2011
<genii> (server)
<flaccid> still good in what respect but genii ?
<flaccid> most people find a bug or dependency a reason to upgrade
<flaccid> or usually a requirement
<flaccid> i mean i've had to continually advise people that dapper can't d what they want
<flaccid> especially considering ubuntu server is way behind in terms of software available in repos. you have to go to hardy to get some certain php mods for example
<rohanrhu> dolphin isn't create new file what do solution ?
<flaccid> rohanrhu: what do you want to do?
<Cupidos> helloo
<Cupidos> anyone here?:)
<makdaknife> hi
<flaccid> nobody is here
<Cupidos> funny..
<Cupidos> i have this question, and i was hoping someone can help me ?:)
<jerknextdoor> that's what we're here for, Cupidos .
<flaccid> !ask | Cupidos
<ubotu> Cupidos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rohanrhu> flaccid: i'm want create whichever empty file but dolphin is give error message: "could not create new file" in the bottom
<genii> flaccid: My usual practice is to go from server LTS to server LTS so I'll wait 3-6months after 8.04 release for comfort, then migrate the 6.06.2 boxes over. They don't use any strange php mods etc
<flaccid> genii: thats well and good if you are simpleton that uses basic and old server software
<Cupidos> can i use adobe photoshop, and illustrator & indesign, whit linux ?
<flaccid> rohanrhu: where are you trying to create it
<flaccid> Cupidos: to some extent yes. using wine.
<flaccid> you can check the winedb via google, Cupidos
<Cupidos> flaccid: wine? iam kinda noobie :)
<flaccid> !wine | Cupidos
<ubotu> Cupidos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<makdaknife> Cupidos: better than wine is CrossoverOffice but its commercial software and you pay a nominal amount to install it
<flaccid> cxoffice or cedega or wine extensions in the commercial realm
<flaccid> or wine = are wine
<rohanrhu> flaccid: home folder
<flaccid> rohanrhu: ?
<Cupidos> sounds kinda hard;D
<flaccid> Cupidos: its not exactly straight forward
<flaccid> Cupidos: it can be as simple as installing wine, then just running your windows executable under the command wine
<flaccid> providing default support for the particular is good
<makdaknife> Cupidos: its actually very easy if you use cxoffice as it has a nice gui that guides you through installing software and integrates with your window manager menu
<flaccid> makdaknife: please don't plug commercial software here
<Cupidos> ooh okey ;D
<Cupidos> then, how do i get it?;D
<makdaknife> flaccid: I have no connection with cxoffice... I'm just providing advice from my personal experience
<jerknextdoor> cupidos:  I believe this is the walkthrough http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Photoshop-CS2-on-Your-Ubuntu-PC-77260.shtml
<flaccid> makdaknife: ubuntu is not commercial
<makdaknife> flaccid: the wine project does happen to spin off from cxoffice anyway
<flaccid> makdaknife: its the other way around. cxoffice extends wine base
<makdaknife> pedant
<flaccid> pedant?
<Cupidos> någon svensk här elller ?:)
<flaccid> !sv | Cupidos
<ubotu> Cupidos: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<rohanrhu> flaccid: my home folder namely: /home/rohanrhu but no problem in konqueror
<flaccid> rohanrhu: if thats the case, i guess you could lodge a bug for it
<flaccid> it seems to be application specific rohanrhu
<rohanrhu> flaccid: ok, thanks
<flaccid> np
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<gromozekin> hi again. i have one problem with opera browser.
<gromozekin> i would like to delete it
<flaccid> gromozekin: how did you install it?
<flaccid> whats your problem with it anyway?
<gromozekin> from deb package
<gromozekin> ok
<flaccid> then remove the package
<gromozekin> i type: apt-get remove opera
<flaccid> under which user?
<gromozekin> root of course
<flaccid> and?
<gromozekin> and
<gromozekin> i am using russified de
<gromozekin> so
<gromozekin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<flaccid> what is russified de?
<flaccid> that doesn't look like the full error output either
<gromozekin> KDE with Russian Language
<gromozekin> yeah
<flaccid> fair enough
<gromozekin> cause i got russian version. but i will try to translate
<flaccid> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<flaccid> there is a channel for you
<gromozekin> ))
<gromozekin> thanks a lot guyz
<gromozekin> bye
<flaccid> np
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<stdin> !away > Scrounch
<gromozekin> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Pici> stdin: I warned him about it earlier in #ubuntu, and just now did a remove with a note.
<stdin> oh
<me_> can anyone help a newb, I installed LinuxMCE on a Kubuntu, durring install it removed all my package managers how do i get one back>?
<nosrednaekim> me_: "sudo apt-get install adept_manager"
<nosrednaekim> *adept-manager
<me_> nosrednaekim: you are the man, thanks!
<Loevborg> Guys, how do I change engery options in Kubuntu? I know how to do it in gnome, but not in KDE.
<flaccid> whats engery?
<Loevborg> Specifically: don't lock screen on resume; hibernate on power button
<Loevborg> Mind you, I don't have a laptop, so no "battery" icon.
<nosrednaekim> Loevborg: install kpowersave
<flaccid> yeah powersave and kpowersave
<Signil> why isnt my cam showing up on lsusb??
<flaccid> is it supported, Signil?
<flaccid> !webcam | Signil
<ubotu> Signil: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<makdaknife> Signil: you might want to see what messages are being reported by dmesg when you plug your cam in
<Signil> well its an inbuilt acer orbicam
<flaccid> its unlikely to be supported but check the doc above
<Signil> ok
<makdaknife> Signil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<Signil> makdaknife: I did what they mentioned there still not working!
<flaccid> Signil: what does it come up on lsusb as?
<Signil> the only thing I get is
<Signil> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 5986:0100
<Signil> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Signil> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Signil> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Signil> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Signil> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<JoshOvki> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> Signil:  if the device is 002 then its not a logitech cam which means the driver won't work
<flaccid> Signil: see http://www.google.com/search?q=webcam+5986%3A0100&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<flaccid> Signil: http://ivangarcia.org/blog/?p=13
<Signil> ok
<flaccid> Signil: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<flaccid> Signil: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=482967 that should be enough
<papa_> hi
<papa_> i'm now on 804rc
<Signil> ok flaccid tx
<nosrednaekim> papa_:  #ubuntu+1 for that then :)
<papa_> how do i enable proprietary 3d drivers?
<trappist> papa_: nvidia or ati?
<papa_> ati
<trappist> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> oh, I guess that was a spurious question :)
<trappist> but at least I got an opportunity to use the word 'spurious'
<papa_> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> and I used it wrong :/
<papa_> btw: is there a way to get rid of that new start menu... it takes ages to get to programs
<papa_> ?
<trappist> what new start menu?
<papa_> in kde4 rmx
<papa_> sry
<papa_> i forgot to mention
<jussio1> papa_: please use #kubuntu-kde4
<papa_> k
<mifauna_> hola
<djouallah> do kubuntu support wubi like ubuntu ?
<spanther> djouallah what is wubi?
<djouallah> installing ubuntu on windows partition
<djouallah> and i have to say thanks u ubuntu for doing that, thanks thanks thanks
<spanther> just search in google :)
<spanther> why are you so pleased about this feature? :P
<djouallah> i was expecting a live experience
<djouallah> cause i am in work, no right to touch the dd
<spanther> i see
<djouallah> so they they make my dream true
<spanther> so wubi is a liveCD like base?
<djouallah> yeah
<djouallah> but it is persistant
<rickest> djouallah: yes, kubuntu and ubuntu are virtually identical except what packages they install by default. you can even switch between them from the same insatll
<djouallah> rickest,  i was asking just to be sure
<spanther> ubuntu and kubuntu has the same repository
<rickest> spanther: wubi is a single file on a windows file system that internally represents a whole linux filesystem
<stdin> djdarkman: the question you need to ask is does wubi support kubuntu
<spanther> rickest nice :D so no repartitioning anymore and i ever can backup this file so that i never have to reinstall and ever have all my made settings?
<spanther> god this rocks !! XD
<rickest> spanther: correct
 * djouallah is downloading kubuntu
<spanther> thats awesome lol xD
<spanther> but it wont run in a window it will run for itself right?
<rickest> stdin: wubi is WAY underneath Desktop Env and Window Managers, it doesn't matter
<djdarkman> stdin: ?
<stdin> rickest: wibi is a windows app
<stdin> wubi*
<rickest> spanther: yes
<djouallah> spanther, yes of course
<spanther> thats nice :)
<spanther> but i dont have to boot windows to start it then or ?
<djouallah> i understood it make a live virtual disk
<djouallah> it is like ubuntu but with a fat partition
<spanther> wubi = next step into virtualisation and just owns :D
<stdin> wubi (as I understand it) will install the OS in windows then modify the windows boot loader to boot from that
<rickest> stdin: that's correct
<spanther> ah okay hehe that really sounds nice :3 i'll use wubi now lol
<stdin> that has been possible for a long time but wubi automates the process
<rickest> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu)
<stdin> so the question remains, does wubi support kubuntu ?
 * djouallah is searching to make the boot choiser in usb flash so he can't be caught by his it administrator
<rickest> yes, knoppix has done that for years and several other distros, but as you say not as automatic
<spanther> its just that when i have changed my system harddrive or repartitioned it linux was away again so i could backup it and only would have to install it one time then i could use it forever configured as it is :)
<DreadKnight> wubi lets you choose DE (ubuntu flavor) when installing
<stdin> there's the answer then :)
<rickest> stdin: do you mean "is there a wubi installer that runs in KDE"?
<stdin> rickest: no, I meant what DreadKnight said, does it let you choose Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<djouallah> i want to have a bad surprise, it work with kubuntu 8.04 !
<djouallah> i meant i don't ;)
<rickest> stdin: yes, it's a full blown distro running on a virtual file system
<ubuntu> hi
<spanther> and how does wubi work ? does it install while started over downloading all required files or does it need a whole download (700mb) before installing is possible?
<Dorwin6> where can i download nvidia driver for kubuntu ? :)
<stdin> !nvidia | Dorwin6
<flaccid> !nvidia > Dorwin6
<spanther> Dorwin6 use system -> restricted driver management
<ubotu> Dorwin6: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * djouallah is dancing a local dance
<spanther> there you can choose nvidia proprietary driver :)
<Dorwin6> thanks
<spanther> oops wait its kde... lol sorry
<DreadKnight> Dorwin6: the restricted manager will install it for you as far as i know :P
<ubuntu> somebody speaks french here
<djouallah> oui
<spanther> djouallah lol nice ! xD
<ubuntu> coment va tu
<ryy> flaccid: are you still around
<DreadKnight> je n'ais pas parle francais xD
<flaccid> yeah
<spanther> DreadKnight this manager is inside of gnome i think or isnt it? :3
<djouallah> but not on public
<Dorwin6> DreadKnight : where is restricted manager under system ?
<flaccid> system settings | advanced | restricted drivers - Dorwin6
<DreadKnight> there you go :-)
<DreadKnight> spanther: inside kde too
<spanther> i know what ubuntu and kubuntu and other distros really need :D an online manual for newbies where to find everything and then direct help to known problems this all at one place without need to search :)
<DreadKnight> Dorwin6: it detects the video card automatically and let's you choose if to install the proprietary driver or not
<eagles0513875> do we have any compiz users in here
<Dorwin6> yeap it deletec nvidia acceleted graphics driver, however, i can click on install after clicking on administrator mode
<DreadKnight> spanther: ubuntu/kubuntu have very good online documentation, especially as wikis
<flaccid> ryy: i am here
<ubuntu> djouallah i use a live cd
 * djouallah will use linux, in the office, fuck my it admin ;)
<ubuntu> there is some restrictions
<flaccid> spanther: ubuntu doc team believe they are doing the right thing heh
<ryy> flaccid: After all that I still couldn't get it work. I noticed that only the password protected connections showed up on one pages you had me post.  Does that have anything to do with the problem? Do have any ideas for me?
<stdin> !ohmy | djouallah
<ubotu> djouallah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djouallah> sorry
<spanther> naaah i dont say there are no manuals :)
<flaccid> ryy: your ssid did not come up in the iwlist
<djouallah> just i want to say it before it make me happy now
<spanther> i mean there is a need for a real visible tree list so that newbies can learn where to find things at the menus :)
<flaccid> im writing a kubuntu manual
<DreadKnight> djouallah: one beer coming right up ... xD
<spanther> and explaining which menu parts can change what settings :)
<ryy> Yes, none the open connections did.
<flaccid> ryy: huh
<djouallah> DreadKnight,  u are devieus u know i don't drink ;)
<ryy> There are two connections in the area that do not require passwords.
<DreadKnight> djouallah: we are um 80-90% water xD it's best to drink 2L of liquid daily
<spanther> DreadKnight wrong! :D
<DreadKnight> xD
<spanther> its proven that this is not right
<flaccid> ryy: do they appear in iwlist scanning ?
<DreadKnight> spanther: well?
<spanther> newest researchmends found out that its not needed to drink 1 or 2 liters per day just drink when you are thirsty
<djouallah> DreadKnight, i like to be sobre
<flaccid> ryy: well if its not your AP then they could use MAC filtering
<ryy> let try again
<DreadKnight> djouallah: you get drunk from 1 beer? haha
<spanther> your body reacts if you are thirsty just drink but there is no mark you "have to" :) its proven wrong what they believed before
<DreadKnight> spanther: well, yea... :P
<eagles0513875> any compiz user im guessing not
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: what's the matter?
<djouallah> DreadKnight, my culture assume if i drink i'll go to hell ;)
<spanther> DreadKnight i'Ve seen this in tv they said this (doctors) so yeah know it since 2 months now is very new information :)
<Pici> !ot
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: i want you to help me test something
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DreadKnight> djouallah: what culture is that? O_o
<spanther> so yeah where to download wubi? ^^
<flaccid> not kubuntu culture thats for sure
<flaccid> spanther: google
<spanther> does wubi work with vista?
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: some plugin or reproduce a bug? xD
<djouallah> spanther,  it is in the last distribution by default
<DreadKnight> spanther: have you googled? xD
<spanther> DreadKnight *gg* meanie
<DreadKnight> it has its own site with .exe download
<DreadKnight> :-)
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: try this for me install compiz prior to installing kde4 then let me know if it works
<spanther> google are spy's so i hate them :P
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | spanther
<ubotu> spanther: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> heh
<ryy> flaccid: no the unsecured connections do not show up when I do iwlist scanning.  But I can see them through the icon tray.
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: i use kde3....
<flaccid> ryy: thats interesting
<djouallah> ubotu,  sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<DreadKnight> spanther: google is your frind
<eagles0513875> dread nm
<DreadKnight> friend*
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: it's a plugin that works just in kde4 or what?
<djouallah> but thanks really guy u made me literraly dancing when i read i could use this wubi thing
<eagles0513875> !compiz-fusion | DreadKnight
<ubotu> DreadKnight: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: thats what im talking bout
 * flaccid rolls his eyes
<spanther> DreadKnight wubi is beta? :(
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: i think i have it installed in kde3 (i run hardy)
<eagles0513875> u have cube effects setup
<DreadKnight> spanther: well, yes xD
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: custom settings don't display me any configuration dialog from what i've seen..
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: humm not the exact problem im experiencing though
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: so i can manually choose the plugins like in gnome/ubuntu
<DreadKnight> :-(
<DreadKnight> so... kwin effects for the win
<flaccid> ryy: check your logs after selecting the AP from knetworkmanager
<spanther> lol sourceforge doesnt work wubi wont download :( any other source site?
<DreadKnight> xD
<flaccid> spanther: this is kubuntu support
<DreadKnight> sourceforge and berlios are damn ugly
<spanther> flaccid okay so where to get real linux support then not specialised at little parts of it?
<flaccid> spanther: what is 'real linux support' ?
<ryy> flaccid: where do I check logs? Sorry :(
 * DreadKnight stabs flaccid
<flaccid> ryy: /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/messages and
<spanther> flaccid support without barriers like "thats not our business" more like "its all linux" :)
 * DreadKnight ~ back to (re)watching Conan The Barbarian xD
<flaccid> spanther: kubuntu doesn't support wubi. maybe you should be asking wubi this question
<flaccid> wubi has a support page..
<flaccid> barrier != scope
<DreadKnight> kubuntu doesn't support nothing, the community does so
<flaccid> or does it :p
<spanther> DreadKnight right :)
<flaccid> !off-topic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> maybe that will help
<spanther> but why not one community for every linux question so no switching between channels
<flaccid> spanther: you didn't try ##linux ?
<DreadKnight> wubi = a way of installing kubuntu
<flaccid> good luck there...
<flaccid> DreadKnight: im sure official support doesn't advocate wubi
<DreadKnight> omg, you are spamming the channel uselessly
<DreadKnight> :D
<flaccid> arent we all?
<spanther> lol
 * djouallah is going to kubuntu-offtopic
<DreadKnight> flaccid: so why ##linux would be more suited then?
<DreadKnight> wubi is a windows application after all
<DreadKnight> .exe
<flaccid> its a general linux about channel
<DreadKnight> you are missing the point :-)
<flaccid> spanther was asking for linux support, not specialised at little parts of it?
<flaccid> what is the point DreadKnight
<flaccid> technically anything is related to kubuntu
<flaccid> i am
<flaccid> so why doesn't this channels support me?
<ryy> flaccid: nope no new entries made. Sigh :[
<DreadKnight> wubi = related to kubuntu; you are not really helping
<DreadKnight> :D
<flaccid> DreadKnight: do you know what UoD is?
<flaccid> i use kubuntu therefore i am related to it, but that doesn't mean this channel supports me
<spanther> lol DreadKnight you're fighting for me? xD
<DreadKnight> flaccid: i could ask you the same about some random 3 letters put together xD
 * DreadKnight stabs spanther xD
<DreadKnight> ha
<flaccid> exactly my point DreadKnight
 * flaccid rests his case
<flaccid> thanks for that.
<spanther> ouch :( lol
<DreadKnight> spanther: if you are some hot naked chick, i don't care xD
<spanther> DreadKnight LOOL
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * flaccid sits patiently
<amerigo> help need
<flaccid> amerigo: ask a specific question
<amerigo> I have download a game> vega trike
<spanther> oh and for all askers YES inside of wubi you can choose between ubuntu kubuntu kubuntu-kde4 and xubuntu as desktop environment :)
<DreadKnight> you forgot edubuntu :P
<amerigo> but because the game was too slow i-ve decided to change video card
<spanther> DreadKnight no edubuntu isnt inside
<amerigo> result--- geme is more slow
<DreadKnight> amerigo: video card drivers issues? :P
<amerigo> and the keybord seems to be krazy
<DreadKnight> spanther: yey
<amerigo> video card is a geoforce fx 5200
<amerigo> it is recognized by kubuntu
<flaccid> amerigo: which driver are you using?
<amerigo> but at this point i-ll try to reinstall driveer
<amerigo> none
<flaccid> ok cool amerigo
<DreadKnight> amerigo: install the proprietary one from the restricted manager..
<flaccid> a driver must be in use to use the card and X
<flaccid> !nvidia > amerigo
<DreadKnight> use |
<julie> I have still not fixed my error..
<flaccid> no DreadKnight
<amerigo> kubuntu recognize like 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<julie> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093450.0
<eagles0513875> julie: did u get it upgrade or not yet
<flaccid> amerigo: follow the binarydriver howto
<DreadKnight> amerigo: open source drivers used by default i think, but you really need the proprietary ones for gaming..
<julie> eagles0513875: that is a new problem , I have two more in total.
<julie> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093450.0
<amerigo> ok thanks for all
<eagles0513875> julie: what problem u have
<julie> eagles0513875: I did upgrade now the resolution of my sreen in higher than the reolution of my monitor
<julie> eagles0513875: go to that link
<amerigo> still another question> why my keybord now won-t work correctly_
<flaccid> amerigo: did you check the support of vega trike?
<amerigo> no
<flaccid> amerigo: they have support on their webpage
<amerigo> but now vega strike it-s off , and I have not question mark, no semicolon , no vertical bar
<amerigo> it-s a bed dream
<amerigo> bad
<flaccid> amerigo: contact vega strike authors as vega strike is not a part of kubuntu
<flaccid> actually it is in repos
<flaccid> !info vegastrike
<amerigo> see you
<ubotu> vegastrike (source: vegastrike): 3D space combat game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.debian-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 4582 kB, installed size 11824 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc mips mipsel s390 alpha arm ia64 hppa amd64 ppc64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> amerigo: did you install from repos or the website?
<amerigo> reposities
<amerigo> or not___
<amerigo> ok
<flaccid> well which is it?
<amerigo> a have done ! game
<flaccid> how did you install the actual game, amerigo?
<DreadKnight> amerigo: bought a new video card just to play that game?
<amerigo> and then i-ve download from page of ubuntu
<DreadKnight> how touching T_T
<DreadKnight> amerigo: sudo apt-get install vegastrike
<flaccid> DreadKnight: its already installed
<DreadKnight> from some unkown source? :P
<DreadKnight> eh
<DreadKnight> :D
<amerigo> no from ubuntu page
<flaccid> we don't know yet, amerigo has not specified
<flaccid> amerigo: what did you actually do to install it
<amerigo> this
<DreadKnight> xD
<amerigo> ! game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DreadKnight> :)) cool
<flaccid> amerigo: !game doesn't install anything
<amerigo> yes i know
<flaccid> you are not helping yourself
<amerigo> but in the page there-is the relative links
<flaccid> amerigo: feel free to search or submit a bug for vega strike according to your behaviour: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=19507&atid=119507
<ubuntu_> ...
<majorglitch> howdy
<majorglitch> everyone enjoying this fine kubuntu day
<majorglitch> in 8.04 land
<eagles0513875> majorglitch: lol yep
<eagles0513875> 64 bit here
<majorglitch> they should call it kd-EASY yuck yuck yuck
<majorglitch> anyway, anyone know anything about the kernel module for rtl8187?
<flaccid> majorglitch: #ubuntu+1 this is for gutsy and below
<llutz> majorglitch: rtl8187.ko
<ubuntu_> i do not want be nicknamed "ubuntu_"...
<majorglitch> no i know which one it is, im talking about recent changes to it
<majorglitch> seeing if it was fixed
<flaccid> majorglitch: that should be on launchpad if its ubuntu specific
<pag> ubuntu_, erm.. so change your nick?
<majorglitch> yeah it is, just didnt see any real news
<llutz> ubuntu_:  /nick newnick
<ubuntu_> <llutz> thanks!! )))
<majorglitch> im using ndiswrapper + win98 drivers myself, so im fine; id just like to see it work with the stock kernel
<majorglitch> at least the vanilla :/ tried that too for 2.6.25
<Johnson_> man what happend to abbatoir and intelikey those guys were legit
<DreadKnight> flaccid: ~2 days and this is for hardy too... lol
<majorglitch> i guess ill find a kernel hacking room or something then
<majorglitch> any suggestions?
<blackmail> Hello
<majorglitch> pref ubuntu specific obviously
<flaccid> !enter | majorglitch
<ubotu> majorglitch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blackmail> I have a few problems, i don't have any sound on my newly installed Kubuntu
<flaccid> !sound | blackmail
<ubotu> blackmail: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blackmail> gracias flaccid
<flaccid> blackmail: what card is it
<majorglitch> i got yelled at
<genii> blackmail: Is it some Intel HDA? There are specific instructions for them
<blackmail> genii:  yes
<genii> !intelhda | blackmail
<ubotu> blackmail: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<majorglitch> i feel grateful my intel worked out of the box
<blackmail> my laptop is a dv6585EF, there are some stuff on the forum, but nothing works
<blackmail> either i can't compile Alsa or i have other problems
<blackmail> thanks for the link genii
<genii> blackmail: np
<flaccid> if you have probs with the howto above then let us know blackmail
<k-user> пипл! аре ю реали хелп!
<flaccid> !ru > k-user
<k-user> yeah!
<llutz> !ru | k-user
<ubotu> k-user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<majorglitch> so, wheres a good place to talk about this realtek module (rtl8187)?
<flaccid> majorglitch: launchpad or the mailing lists
<majorglitch> and what information should i prepare? im guessing dmesg + lsusb, but am i missing anything?
<flaccid> majorglitch: you said there was an entry in launchpad already?
<amerigo> hey boy vido card seems to work perfectly...
<amerigo> thank to everybody
<flaccid> np amerigo
<majorglitch> well there is, but its triaged. the bug still exists though.
<amerigo> but keyboard won-t work
<amerigo> - this is the question mark
<k-user> yes-yes, thanks for all
<majorglitch> i can check for duplicates; if i remember correctly, there were a few
<amerigo> -
<flaccid> amerigo: as i said you can report a bug
<k-user> by
<amerigo> there is no way to set it again_
<flaccid> majorglitch: you can re-raise it or create new i think
<amerigo> the last symbol is a question mark
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<majorglitch> ill just make sure i post it in the right place; should i post any additional information?
<flaccid> majorglitch: maybe its entry in lsmod
<julie> did you mange to look on at the link eagles0513875
<julie> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093450.0
<flaccid> and yeah uname -a is good majorglitch
<majorglitch> yeah for my kernel gotcha, thanks a lot
<eagles0513875> julie: not yet
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> julie u have the same error
<amerigo> perfect... i was looking for it in hardware>>keybord
<julie> eagles0513875: there is no error as such just cant change the system lang back to english
<amerigo> and so it do not work
<flaccid> julie: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381896
<sparr_> I have many hard drives.  I would like to spread certain folders over multiple drives, so that I don't have to manually manage free space on each drive.  Is there a [much] less destructive solution for this than RAID?
<trappist> sparr_: raid is destructive?
<flaccid> sparr_: there might be but i don't know. raid is designed to be the opposite of destructive like raid 5
<sparr_> trappist: building it is.  and equally so if you try to use one of the drives without the rest
<flaccid> if you have the right requirements and do it correctly and don't have the data on the disks, how can it be destructive?
<trappist> sparr_: I sure don't know of a solution where you could get away with removing one of the drives
<julie> eagles0513875: that is not my problem it dosen't solve my issue
<sparr_> trappist: i don't want anything that "breaks" the normal readability of the drives
<trappist> sparr_: except raid5
<flaccid> the easy solution is to buy a SAN and hot swap without worry heh
<flaccid> what is normal readability?
<sparr_> flaccid: i want to do this with my current storage, which is full
<sparr_> ive already GOT a TB of data.  i don't have anywhere to keep it while i set up RAID
<trappist> flaccid: I think he means he wants to be able to access data on one of the disks without going through raid
<flaccid> there could be something. maybe fuse can do something but i aint heard of it
<flaccid> nah its like a wrapper for a vfs
<sparr_> right now im using bind mounts
<sparr_> to put hda2/movies and hdc1/movies in the same place
<sparr_> the problem comes when i try to copy new stuff to /movies
<sparr_> it all goes to one of those two drives, and when that drive fills up it errors, instead of going to the other drive
<flaccid> sparr_: i can only see prop. solutions like disk suite from Sun
<trappist> sparr_: http://www.linux.com/feature/118645  <-- I don't think that's non-destructive, but it's the only non-raid solution I know of
<sparr_> ok, well thanks
<flaccid> i didn't know lvm can do that hmm
<trappist> flaccid: me neither until I asked google just now :)
<flaccid> looks like you can merge into a volume group
<RickKnight> WHen I upgraded my notebook PC from Feisty to Gutsy, my battery monitor in the task bar quit working. Can anyone tell  me how to get the monitor back?
<flaccid> RickKnight: run the command: `which guidance-power-manager` &
<RickKnight> flaccid: I get /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager returned.
<trappist> RickKnight: did you use the backquotes?
<flaccid> RickKnight: well you can just run guidance-power-manager
<flaccid> that should do
<flaccid> i think they are back ticks :p
<trappist> or back ticks :)
<RickKnight> flaccid: no, missed the quotes. Triead again with them. Lot's of output.
<flaccid> if it doesn't give you the icon back, pastebin the output
<RickKnight> flaccid: I just pasted the output of the command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689/
<RickKnight> flaccid: It looks like it's getting some errors from something. I do have a battery installed and I do have a power supply connected.
<flaccid> RickKnight: why are you running it under sudo?
<RickKnight> flaccid: It's also showing "no powersave method found"
<almel> *cry* Someone here with ATI experience who have 10-20 minutes on their hands...
<RickKnight> flaccid: Yes, I ran it as sudo.
<flaccid> RickKnight: huh?
<flaccid> why??
<flaccid> !ask | amerigo
<ubotu> amerigo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<almel> Kubuntu newbie here, and I cant make things work according to the guides on the forums... Running the latest 8.04 rc
<flaccid> !ask | almel
<ubotu> almel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> almel: goto #ubuntu+1
<flaccid> newbies shouldn't be using the beta
<RickKnight> flaccid: I assumed sudo was appropriate as it is usually a startup item, I think. I ran it again as a regular user with identical results.
<flaccid> sudo is not for startup items
<flaccid> RickKnight: run killall guidance-power-manager.py; guidance-power-manager & and if you get same output submit a but
<flaccid> bug
<flaccid> this is assuming you upgrading without a problem and did it correctly..
<flaccid> upgrading=upgrade
<RickKnight> flaccid: Same results again. I'll guess I'll head on over to launchpad. Thanks.
<flaccid> np
<mkultras> hey what's the bottom panel program called in kde4 ? mine isn't showing up
<mkultras> i guess i have tro try and start it manually or something
<trappist> mkultras: per the topic, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mkultras> ok thx
<trappist> np
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way for kdesudo to "lockdown" on the focus, keyboard, and mouse like gksudo does?
<flaccid> Odd-rationale: i havnt seen it, but #kde might be able to confirm
<Odd-rationale> ok
<ScorpKing> hi guys. my nvidia drivers has gone mad again. nvidia-glx-new doesn't work so i'm using the binary driver. i boot to recovery mode, install the driver and all is fine. as soon as i reboot i get a black screen. Xorg.0.log shows "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" amongs other things. any ideas?
<flaccid> ScorpKing: reinstall the driver via restricted manager
<flaccid> after booting into the desired kernel via the option in grub
<ScorpKing> flaccid: tried that but doesn't work either
<flaccid> which card is it
<ScorpKing> flaccid: NVidia 8800 GTX
<ScorpKing> the binary driver i use is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<flaccid> right well i can only help you with the drivers in the repos
<flaccid> is that ok?
<ScorpKing> flaccid: sure. :)
<phoenixz> Does kubuntu (7.10) out of the box  support files > 2GB? lets say, files of 7GB?
<ScorpKing> phoenixz: yes
<Pici> phoenixz: Yes.
<phoenixz> Thanks
<Pici> For the most part, linux oriented file systems have good limits on filesize and partition size
<ScorpKing> flaccid: i suppose i must uninstall the binary drivers right?
<flaccid> ScorpKing: well can you remove that driver and then launch restricted-manager, but before rebooting, check dpkg -l | grep nvidia for me?
<ScorpKing> ok one sec
<trappist> phoenixz: the filesystems do, but some apps are compiled without support for it.  for example I don't think you can wget a file > 2GB
<ScorpKing> flaccid: ii  nvidia-kernel-common  20051028+1ubuntu7
<ScorpKing> flaccid: how do i start the restricted manager from cli?
<ScorpKing> ah nvm
<flaccid> ScorpKing: i dont see nvidia-glx r nvidia-glx-new installed to go with teh common
<flaccid> and the common must match your running kernel version..
<ScorpKing> flaccid: ok one sec. installing
<flaccid> coo.
<flaccid> man i must be wack atmm..
<ScorpKing> flaccid: ii  nvidia-glx-new                             100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 and ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7
<flaccid> what you got in uname -r ?
<ScorpKing> 2.6.22-14-generic
<flaccid> right, so did you just install that, now just need to reboot?
<flaccid> also is the free nv driver removed and any other nvidia drivers?
<ScorpKing> i don't see nvidia-glx
<ScorpKing> i removed the binary drivers yes
<flaccid> well nvidia-glx-new is a binary driver as well, so is nvidia-glx
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<ScorpKing> so if i only have nvidia-glx-new it should be ok?
<flaccid> so you just installed nvidia-glx-new?
<ScorpKing> yes
<flaccid> well you should be ok on reboot if thats what is configured in xorg.conf and those 2 packages are installed correctly which they look like they are
<phoenixz> trappist> wget  can not download files of > 2GB?
<phoenixz> thing is, I AM wgetting a file of 7GB.. :P
<trappist> phoenixz: I've run into it before with wget on ubuntu, but I just checked on hardy and it does have largefile support - not sure about gutsy
<ScorpKing> flaccid: sorry i'm confused. i only need nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common? what must the driver be in xorg.conf? "nv" ?
<flaccid> ScorpKing: um nvidia
<flaccid> "nvidia"
<flaccid> or have i got it the wrong way around
<ScorpKing> ah ok. right, checking it now
<daemon3> It seems like baghira only works for a fw applicatoins.
<trappist> phoenixz: if it's not going to work, it'll bail at 2GB
<daemon3> ...applications.
<flaccid> ScorpKing: "nvidia" it is as per GNU diff3 not found
<flaccid> oops i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-3bce99fcdcae50501735bd4e639c85acc115c4c8
<ScorpKing> flaccid: ok it's "nvidia"
<ScorpKing> flaccid: i'm on dialup and this connection is so slow it takes 2-5 minutes just to open a webpage
<flaccid> np
<ScorpKing> flaccid: can i reboot now or is there something else?
<dhq> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<dhq> how do i update my system to hardy
<ScorpKing> !upgrade
<jussio1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid> dhq: goto #ubuntu+1
<flaccid> oh and that
<ScorpKing> flaccid: all done?
<flaccid> yeah those packs is all you need ScorpKing you should reboot and see
<BluesKaj> those ba*tards at google earth have removed all previous version links that worked and are forcing the beta on all users. It's fine if you have a fancy gaming pc but it runs like crap on a regular one with onboard graphics
<Signil> flaccid: I followed the steps here http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=482967
<Signil> but the last step aint working
<NeaturaLizeR> hello
<NeaturaLizeR> rohanrhu: hi (:
<flaccid> Signil: whats the problem with it
<Signil> well i run make
<Signil> and i get error
<flaccid> which is?
<hydrogen> thats irrelevant!
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: use marble...
<Signil> shuld i copy paste it?
<Signil> flaccid: pm?
<flaccid> pastebin please Signil
<Signil> ok
<BluesKaj> hydrogen:  no thnaks ...that's not good advice for someone needing help
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: if proprietary software doesn't work.. then suggesting a free alternative that does is bad advice?
<hydrogen> I GET IT
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: i kicked the power cord and after restart it still has the same problem
<BluesKaj> if some one wants advice for a specific peice of software suggesting a personal choice free or otherwise isn't what most ppl want '
<flaccid> ScorpKing-Lost: purge the packages and make sure the free driver is not installed still. then install the prop. driver via resticted manager. in theory that should work
<flaccid> BluesKaj: maybe you should be asking google
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: well, unfortunatley theres no way to "support" propriatery software that bumps the version requirements..
<hydrogen> unless you'd rather me tell you "get a better computer"
<flaccid> hehe
<Signil> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d77f3df07
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: the free driver?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> ScorpKing-Lost: what does dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia return?
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: especially considdering marble was developed from the beginning so it would work without opengl and on low end hardware...
<flaccid> ScorpKing-Lost: this package should not be installed xserver-xorg-video-nv
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: ii  nvidia-kernel-common 20051028+1ubuntu7  NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: it's not ;)
<flaccid> ScorpKing-Lost: purge them and reinstall them via restrictedmanager. the mod probably needs rebuilding
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: ok done.
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: can i just start a new session on tty8 to see if it's working?
<amerigo> ! VEGASTRIKE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vegastrike - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> not sure, they have always said reboot instead of X restart but i thought that was only when the free one was installed
<amerigo> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ScorpKing-Lost> flaccid: ok i'll see if it works. i might have to load the modules though
<flaccid> well sudo depmod nvidia loads the mod iirc
<Signil> flaccid: ? :(
<flaccid> i gtg crash
<Signil> ohh
<Signil> :'( gnite
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> its 4:42am here
<Signil> ok
<flaccid> i just look at your thing first
<flaccid> Signil: do this sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<flaccid> then try make again Signil
<Signil> ok
<Signil> :D tx!!
<flaccid> workin?
<zeno> hi its saying theres an apt lock but i dont have any package managers running
<flaccid> !adeptfix | zeno
<ubotu> zeno: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DigWeed> <-- ScorpKing (need to ghost my username)
<DigWeed> flaccid: still the same problem. can't event get to tty1. gonna do some reading online
<zeno> flaccid: nope still saying "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<jussio1> !ghost > DigWeed
<DigWeed> thanks jussio1 :)
<jussio1> zeno: you sure you used the sudo ?
<zeno> yes
<ScorpKing> ah thants better :)
<ScorpKing> that's *
<flaccid> zeno: what command you running?
<jussio1> flaccid: go to bed!
 * ScorpKing goes to google..
<flaccid> lol yeah
<zeno> flaccid: also su is saying "Authentication failure" (and i know its the right password i changed it)
<zeno> flaccid: sudo aptitude install eterm
<jussio1> zeno: try: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zeno> jussio1: i just ran that
<jussio1> zeno: and you have adept and all other apt frontend closed?
<zeno> yes
<zeno> just xterm running
<flaccid> do a sudo passwd root; kdesu adept_manager
<flaccid> like in konsole and see what problems you have
<Signil> flaccid:
<zeno> im root and its saying i couldnt lock list directory
<zeno> wth
<Signil> http://pastebin.com/d66dcb29c
<flaccid> zeno: and the command whoami returns root?
<jussio1> sounds like you are not in the sudoers group. is this the first user or a subsequent one?
<flaccid> Signil: unlucky. http://www.google.com/search?q=Init+v4L2+failed+!!+exit+fatal&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<flaccid> jussio1: apparently hes root
<Signil> flaccid: unlucky? :s
<flaccid> Signil: well your install seems ok but its a runtime problem now in the app/driver
<jussio1> Signil: sorry I missed your issue, could you give me a 1 line summary?
<flaccid> Signil: check dmesg also and google the errors
<Signil> hmmm ok
<zeno> flaccid: sure does
<Signil> hmm jussio1 well I cant get acer cam to work..
<zeno> almost to the point of doing a new install :(
<jussio1> Signil: ahh. whats the lspci entry for it?
<flaccid> jussio1: its all in http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=482967&page=2
<jussio1> flaccid: thanks
<jussio1> flaccid: now off to bed with you :P
<zeno> jussio1: im root
<zeno> (just to make sure its not a sudoers problem)
<zeno> could i just get rid of the lock somehow
<jussio1> zeno: what happened to cause this, adept crash?
<zeno> jussio1: gf hit the breakers cause there was a short in another room
<jussio1> ahh.
<zeno> (and package manager was running)
<flaccid> jussio1: have you tried reboot?
<flaccid> ops i mean zeno
<jussio1> flaccid: lol
 * flaccid nearly asleep
<zeno> flaccid: yeah (and dont stay up for me its cool =p
<flaccid> i had too much caffeine heh
<ScorpKing> flaccid: just btw, i found this. looks like my problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598780 ;)
<zeno> me too
<zeno> a entire french press
<jussio1> zeno: can you log in as a regular user and use sudo?
<zeno> (with frangellica yum)
<zeno> jussio1: yeah (although i did that initially)
<flaccid> ScorpKing: ah s its a bug really. did the fix wrk?
<jussio1> zeno: do other sudo based items work?
<ScorpKing> flaccid: i'm gonna try it now but it makes sense. i'll manage from here. thanks for all your help :)
<zeno> jussio1: yeah
 * ScorpKing hands flaccid a warm cup of tee and sends him to bed..
<flaccid> thanks guys
<flaccid> take it easy
<ScorpKing> right its rebooting time. cheers guys
<jussio1> zeno: that in my opinion takes teh prize for weirdest issue of the day :/
<zeno> yeah sorry man
<jussio1> zeno: dont be sorry, its intriguing
<zeno> ill put this off and try to get my internet workin
<djdarkman> can someone tell me how to restart alsa in kubuntu?
<djdarkman> It seems like impossible
<zeno> killall alsa;alsa?
<acemo> djdarkman: try "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<djdarkman> acemo: tried but didn`t work, and skype does something to my soundcard
<jussio1> djdarkman: what error did it give?
<DigWeed> !compiz | me
<ubotu> me: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DigWeed> ugh.. :( silly bot
<djdarkman> jussio1: no error just my microphone not working as if it didn`t existed on skype, but sometimes it works
<DigWeed> hmm.. blond me. hehe
<djdarkman> it`s realy frustrating
<jussio1> !msgthebot | DigWeed
<ubotu> DigWeed: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussio1> djdarkman: ouch
<djdarkman> is there a working cross platform voip client?
<jussio1> djdarkman: skype works perfectly here :/
<acemo> i think i killed my flash player
<acemo> i can only see 1 second of a flash movie then it stops
<djdarkman> I don`t get it what do developers use for communication?
<acemo> djdarkman: what developers n to communicate to who?
<jussi01> !bug | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<djdarkman> acemo: I meant as in talking to each other
<jussio1> djdarkman: #kubuntu-devel
<djdarkman> sorry, I meant voip
<djdarkman> I can`t believe that skype has no free counterpart, that actualy works
<hydrogen> mumble isn't bad, from what I've heard
<jussi01> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slow-motion> hi
<Daviey> djdarkman: If you use stun.. it's normally ok
<djdarkman> stun? what do you mean?
<Daviey> google stun :)
<Daviey> It helps the software determine what type of firewall you are sat behind
<acemo> !flash | acemo
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<Calimero> Hey
<DarkestHour> Hello
<Calimero> anyone knows why any attempt to run anything on hardy CDs lead me into a black screen with a blinking _ ?
<Calimero> i'm just trying to install kubuntu, but something's going wrong
<DarkestHour> which CD are you using? the regular desktop?
<Calimero> i've tried both, desktop and alternate
<Calimero> same result
<DarkestHour> are you getting to an installer at all? or just nothing?
<Calimero> nothing at all :(
<Calimero> i see a popup "loading linux kernel" with a progress bar going up to 100%
<DarkestHour> is there nothing else after that?
<Calimero> then comes the black screen of death with a blinking _ and the system is completely frozen
<djdarkman> I don`t have pulse audo server installed in hardy, isn`t it supposed to be installed by default?
<DarkestHour> i believe if you hit f4 at the screen where it asks if you want to boot into a live enviroment or not, it'll let you select failsafe, can you try that for me?
<Calimero> of course DarkestHour i've been trying for days now :) thanks for the tip, i'm trying right now
<DarkestHour> djdarkman Kubuntu still uses alsa. so it does not ship with it.
<djdarkman> but why DarkestHour ?
<DarkestHour> Alsa is what KDE works with the best, so thats what it's primary backend is for sound. You can install pulseaudio if you want to, i have done it in the past.
<djdarkman> but what about phonon?
<DarkestHour> Thats in KDE 4.0 i believe, thats a different story. They finally upgraded.
<DarkestHour> I dont think i'm quite suited to answer it fully though djdarkman
<Calimero> hmm... Still nothing, DarkestHour
<Calimero> same results
<DarkestHour> Calimero: you dont even get the kubuntu loading screen after it loads the kernel?
<Calimero> no i dont :(
<Calimero> nothing at all...
<Calimero> i can't run anything from the cd boot menu... Everything leads me to a complete freeze
<DarkestHour> hmm
<Calimero> maybe this has something to do with my hardware ?
<DarkestHour> does 7.10's live cd work?
<DarkestHour> and also, do a CD integrity check.
<Calimero> As a matter of fact, i tried one a few weeks ago, wich leaded me to the same results
<Calimero> i thought i could benefit from waiting the next release...
<Calimero> i can't even run the CD integrity check from the menu
<DarkestHour> was it a version 7.10?
<Calimero> but i run several MD5 checks from the command line and i'm pretty sure the CD isn't damaged
<Calimero> it was a 7.10 yes
<DarkestHour> ok, so what hardware do you have?
<Calimero> as suggested on the forums, i tried burning at lower rates, with same results
<Daisuke_Ido> the alternate cd is another option
<Frederick> Is kde4 oki to use?
<Calimero> i have an asus P2-P594GCX barebone with intel Q6600 CPU, 4GB DDR, and a LG DVD drive
<Daisuke_Ido> Frederick, sure, if you want to
<Frederick> Daisuke_Ido: im isntalling it
<Frederick> to check
<DarkestHour> do you have an add-on video card Calimero
<RochJer> I have a question - which one is better - ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Calimero> no DarkestHour, i use the chipset default card (which is some kind of intel iirc)
<DarkestHour> ok, let me look at this hardware reak quick, and Daisuke_: Calimero has tried the alternates as well.
<Daisuke_Ido> RochJer, that's a flamewar inspiring questino and is completely off-topic
<RochJer> okay I'll go to kubuntu offtopic
<slow-motion> n8
<DarkestHour> Calimero: there is very little information on your barebones system there, lol, but there is one thing i want you to try as i've had luck in the past with it.
<Calimero> i've read on the forum that some users seem to have experienced similar problems with an LG drive too
<DarkestHour> In the boot menu for the live cd, press f6 and enable noacpi
<DarkestHour> then boot with that.
<Calimero> DarkestHour: go right ahead, i'm listening carefully.
<DarkestHour> do you have another drive to try in place of the LG?
<DarkestHour> the dvd drive would more likely cause corruption issues though from my point of view.
<Calimero> yes i did... I tried with a sony, with same results
<Calimero> though that drive seems to be defective, so i throwed it away
<DarkestHour> hmm, well see if you can give it a try with the noacpi option i talked about, there are a couple other options in there to try as well. none of them would hurt your machine.
<Calimero> it's ok DarkestHour, it's a brand new machine... I really want to install kubuntu on it to restore an old kubuntu setup i had before.
<DarkestHour> you may have to press F6 twice now that i remember.
<malouke> SALUT TOUT LE MONDE
<Calimero> i'm trying right away. Thank you very much
<sahin_h> Hi
<sahin_h> Why there is no default helper application in firefox-3 on Kubuntu Hardy?
<payam> can anybody conet my to offtopic channel
<payam> can anybody cennect me to offtopic channel?
<payam> connect
<DarkestHour> click on #kubuntu-offtopic
<payam> thanks
<Calimero> DarkestHour: congrats, thanks to you i'm moving forward
<DarkestHour> awesome!
<Calimero> now i 've been able to see the kubuntu loading bar for a few secs
<DarkestHour> and what happens after that?
<Calimero> but it's rebooting quickly
<DarkestHour> huh.
<Calimero> all i get is an error message like this one : PnPBIOS: Resource structure does not contain an end tag.
<Calimero> i'm trying to search whatever that means.
<djouallah> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.04
<DarkestHour> same here.
<djouallah> using wubi
<djouallah> but it is very slow
<djouallah> ;(
<DarkestHour> Calimero: in your bios, there may be an option about the PnP Bios, i would check your bios settings and see if there is anything of the sort.
<DarkestHour> and also on the next live cd boot, also enable safe graphics mode
<Calimero> DarkestHour: i've tried playing around with this option, but it didn't do any good
<Calimero> but i will try with safe graphics anyway
<Calimero> what stumbles me is that everything _is_ ok with the dapper i'm using to chat with you right now :/
<DarkestHour> That IS very wierd, is it a live cd as well?
<Calimero> not at all, it's an installed one and everything went fine
<DarkestHour> might you try a dist-upgrade? from there?\
<Calimero> in fact this is the reason why i want to reinstall
<DarkestHour> ahh
<Calimero> i'm stuck half-way through with a broken dist-upgrade
<DarkestHour> ahh
<Calimero> i've encountered similar problems before (apt-get complaining with locale, etc...) and i did not want to fix it the hard way again (besides, i don't remember how i did the previous time, hehe)
<Calimero> fortunately my system is still stable enough to allow me to browse the web and ask for your help... otherwise i would be alone in the dark.
<DarkestHour> yeah. unfortunately i'm at a loss as to why it is locking up, one last thing i can thing of to try, now that we get to the kubuntu loading screen is hitting Ctl+Alt+F1 when it gets there several times to see if you can watch where it exactly starts having the problem.
<Calimero> that could be a beginning
<DarkestHour> gettings as many errors to look at would be good :)
<Calimero> I hope i could see that loading bar again (dunno why, but i only managed to come up this far once)
<DarkestHour> I'll cross my fingers.
<Calimero> anyway, i will try. See you soon wherever it works out or not :-)
<Calimero> and thank you very much
<DarkestHour> ok, lol
<DarkestHour> It's no problem.
<tzd> how do i add rss feeds from Firefox to akregator please?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> is anyone here?
<papermoon> ?
<DarkestHour> I am here.
<papermoon> You know about kubuntu?
<DarkestHour> i know enough to get around. lol
<DarkestHour> Whats your question i'll see if i can help
<papermoon> A little while ago I used this Live CD and when I used another live cd I get this really bloated desktop
<papermoon> Using up 500 MB of RAM
<DarkestHour> hmm, i'm not quite sure what your question is
<papermoon> The desktop environment on this 7.10 LiveCD  is  not the same as I used before
<papermoon> The entire theme is different.
<DarkestHour> ahh, so you are looking for the other theme?
<tzd> papermoon: is it KDE 4?
<papermoon> Yes I'm looking for the other theme.
<papermoon> How do I check which KDE version it is?
<tzd> right click panel and choose "help" about kde
<tzd> papermoon: does that work for you?
<papermoon> Checking now.
<tzd> ok
<papermoon> K desktop environment release 3.5.8
<DarkestHour> tzd: your question earlier, this may solve it, http://porpoisehead.net/hi/?q=node/25
<tzd> papermoon: how did it look before? Did it look like this: http://kde.org/announcements/4.0/desktop.php ?
<tzd> DarkestHour: mmm I wish it did, have tried that one already :/
<DarkestHour> whats the problem your getting with it? it just not working?
<papermoon> no lemme find a screen of whwat it looked   like
<DarkestHour> tzd: are you using firefox 2.0?
<papermoon> hmm weird
<papermoon> i remember it looking just like ubuntu just blue
<papermoon> maybe im just an idiot
<tzd> DarkestHour: im using 2.0.0.13
<djouallah> u guy that u made kubuntu possible, thank u, u will all go to heaven
<DarkestHour> tzd: have you tried any of this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313906
<papermoon> hey guys
<papermoon> whats the difference betweek kubuntu and ubuntu?
<tzd> DarkestHour: haha that was he page i had up... I'll try that one as well although it looks really similiar to the first solution! brb
<DarkestHour> It's the different desktop environment, Kubuntu uses KDE and ubuntu uses Gnome
<DarkestHour> papermoon: your probley used to gnome, you might want to download that and give it a try.
<djouallah> please who is the guy that made wubi possible, he deserve many hugs from me
<DarkestHour> djouallah: http://wubi-installer.org/
<djouallah> his nick ;)
<DarkestHour> lol, heck if i know
 * djouallah has installed kubuntu in his office pc
<djouallah> and did not touched the partition
<DarkestHour> awesome, how's the performance? i havent had a chance to try it myself yet.
<djouallah> DarkestHour: my pc is 2 gh with 256 mb
<djouallah> but it is slow
<DarkestHour> ahh
<djouallah> anyway i can use konversation
<djouallah> as u can see
<DarkestHour> yeah
<DarkestHour> it'd probley be enough to fart around and get used to the os, which is cool
<djouallah> DarkestHour: i am a linux fanboy
<tzd> DarkestHour: aah now i know why i never tried the second link: "It doesn't work if you use akregator integrated into Kontact"... Thansk for your help so far by the way! Any other suggestions perhaps?
<tzd> thanks*
<DarkestHour> not sure, let me look around.
<djouallah> but i am stuck in work for 2 months and no way to use linux
<djouallah> and then come wubi to save my soul
<stdin> dje_: I think it's xivulon (not 100% though) see https://launchpad.net/wubi
<tzd> cool thanks! Googling seems impossible though for my issue.
<DarkestHour> tzd: so your akrgator is the one in kontact?
<tzd> While I'm here, I have another issue with d3lphin. Sometimes when i run split view my left side tend to mess up. The size info in Gb resizes itself and flickers?
<tzd> DarkestHour: yep, only using the one in kontact
 * djouallah is using opensuse in home !
<tzd> DarkestHour: i had it working somewhat until i upgraded firefox
<DarkestHour> ahh
<Nyad> help. I edited my xmodmap file by hand don't have a backup. How do I make a new one?
<rodrigo__> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Nyad> help. I edited my xmodmap file by hand don't have a backup. How do I make a new one?
<stdin> Nyad: please don't repeat
<stdin> Nyad: try purge/reinstall xmodmap; "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall xmodmap" it may work
<Nyad> E: Invalid operation xmodmap
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install xmodmap"
<DarkestHour> tzd: seems the only way to do it is via stand-alone akregator
<Nyad> stdin:  thank you so so much
<stdin> :)
<daemon3> Are there any mac-like icons for the KDE?
<stdin> kde-look.org is your friend
<daemon3> stdin: I know.
<Nyad> that command seemed to create a backup of the original xmodmap file instead of replacing but it just allowed me to get it to work :)
<daemon3> I didn't see anything.
<DarkestHour> tzd: they are the same though, so if you just dont have kontact open when you add the feed with those scripts they would still show up in kontact
<rodrigo__> get a fuck!!
<stdin> !language | rodrigo__
<ubotu> rodrigo__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nyad> how would I use the commandline to make a backup file become the real one and also make the current real one into a backup?
<stdin> Nyad: copy it "cp file file.backup"
<tzd> DarkestHour: hmm ok... are there any ways to run both simultanously without having them interacting?
<stdin> use sudo if you need to be root
<Nyad> stdin: tnx
<tzd> DarkestHour: never mind my previous question. I'll manage :)
<DarkestHour> tzd: belieave you disable akregator in kontact.
<DarkestHour> tzd: alrighty, lol
<tzd> DarkestHour: yeah that's what i thought but then i suddenly realised the only reason why i ever started using akregator was due to the implementation into kontact ;) Hopefully it'll work with FF3
<tzd> DarkestHour: otherwise I'll just add everything manually... Thanks for your time and help though!
<DarkestHour> tzd: i think it is a problem with kontact and akregator respictively, akregator has a way to pass the command through, kontact has no way to pass it to akregator that it runs as a sub-app.
<DarkestHour> tzd: no problem.
<rodrigo__> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * djouallah is astonished no firefox in kubuntu 8.04
<nexano> anyone really bored, feel like helping me setting up twinview on my allready weird setup?
<stdin> djouallah: why would there be?
<stdin> we have a browser already
 * djouallah don't like religieus dispute about what is the better browser
<tzd> firefox wasn't in 7.10 either right? I'm pretty sure i installed it later.
<jussio1> djouallah: its simple, kde has its own browser, so we use that :)
 * djouallah is a former opensuse user, he use kubuntu since 1 hour
<stdin> djouallah: not saying which one is best, just saying it's pointless to have two pre-installed browsers
<rodrigo__> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * djouallah is just deceived because he has a crap net connexion, so installing firefox is a problem now
<enrique>  i am Enrique I am from Mexico I speak Spanish, send please page of lang spanish
<enrique> hola como me conecto al canal de spañol
<PhilRod> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nexano> ugh
<Nexano> !no Nexano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no nexano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nexano> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<enrique> tanks
<enrique> gracias
<enrique> bye
<djouallah> strange only irc work here
<nosrednaekim> djouallah: kill the "Network Status Daemon"
<djouallah> done already
<djouallah> i am in a lan
<djouallah> i don't need it i guess
<nosrednaekim> djouallah: kill knetworkmanager then
<djouallah> nosrednaekim:  done, but don't worry my net connexion is bad
 * djouallah think with his pc perhaps he need xubuntu better
 * djouallah my pc is 256 mb
<Administrator_> kubuntu tukish channel ??
<tiberius1701> does anyone know why my sound would quit working all the sudden, last thing i did was install compiz
<stdin> !tr | Administrator_
<ubotu> Administrator_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Administrator_> ubotu teşekkürler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teşekkürler - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lotfi> ciao
<lotfi> come installare kiba dock su ubuntu 8.04
<szakulec> I love summer of code day
<latitu> where can i see the last installed apps??
<bent_> Hey #kubuntu, does anyone know of a usb wireless card that works out of the box? (I'm running 8.04, by the way... if that changes stuff.)
<snikker> when i  insert a cd-rom, don't start the option windows...
<szakulec> of the ones that are in stores now, I couldn't tell you for sure, but I've had good results with the netgear wg111v2
<snikker> when i  insert a cd-rom, don't start the option window (for select the application)..
<szakulec> snikker: there's an option at the bottom of the window that says "Do Nothing".  there should be another option that says "remember this choice"
<snikker> szakulec: how can i show this window again?
<szakulec> snikker: you mean once you have chosen to hide the window?
<wesley> superkaramba says i dont have PyQT installed when enabling lwp but i installed all that should the searh result to PyQT gave me but still dont work in kde4
<Nyad> anyone know of a channel where I can discuss embedded devices?
<Nyad> more like handheld devices
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | bent_
<ubotu> bent_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tzd> is it possible to have files automatically saved in the upper right corner on the desktop instead of the default upper left?
<snikker> i've lost cd-rom and cd-rw devices (/dev/hda /dev/hdb), how can i restore it?
<tzd> snikker: i think you need to mount them again
<DarkestHour> tzd: it seems that there is no way, but it is definately an interesting option. i'd like it too now that i think about it, lol
<snikker> tzd: ?
<tzd> DarkestHour: haha yeah that was just one thing that i noticed the other day... i use gimp on my left side and i always need to move the files before in case i want to drag them to gimp. there's a super easy workaround for my problem but still... it's linux so i should be able to modify it ^^
<tzd> !mount cd | snikker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tzd> gah... my usual luck
<tzd> snikker: have you used the terminal before?
<tzd> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<snikker> tzd: yes, but i've lost the device (i don't have /dev/hda nomore), i can't mount the cd without it
<tzd> snikker: oh now i get it, sorry! Hmm, i really don't know what to do then I'm afraid
<snikker> tzd: ok,thanks
<tzd> snikker: only thing i could think of is to restart the computer and see if that helps but I guess you've already tried that
<snikker> tzd:  i've aleady do it without success
<tzd> snikker: do you see the devices when you type: "df" in terminal?
<snikker> tzd: no, i can't see it
<tzd> snikker: hmm that cmd only displays mounted devs so it won't help you.. sorry... i really don't know what to do in your case :/ Have you tried google?
<DarkestHour> Do the drives show up in bios?
<snikker> tzd: i'm tring to googling... :)
<Jucato> snikker: sudo fdisk -l
<tzd> bios sounds like a winner imho ;)
<Jucato> instead of "df"
<snikker> DarkestHour: yes, the drives are show in bios and items are present in fstab, but /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are deleted
<tzd> Jucato: do you have a sheet with all useful cmds or do you just know?
 * Jucato is wondering if the hda got turned to sda, etc
<snikker>  /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are cd-rom and cd-rw
<Jucato> tzd: just in my head... :/
<tzd> Jucato: that's some serious skill. You always seem to know your stuff
<Jucato> snikker: you can use "sudo fdisk -l" to see the available devices and partitions.
<Jucato> tzd: heh... it takes practice :D
<Jucato> and spending your waking ours in #kubuntu :D
<tzd> Jucato: how long have u been using *nix?
<snikker> Jucato: but fdisk is not only for hard disk?
<Jucato> 2.5 years
<azzco> Hi guys, anyone messed with jabber jingle (gtalk voice) and kopete? I got the impression that I only need to install the jingle lib..
<tzd> fair enough ;)
<DarkestHour> hmm, hda and hdb should point to a hard drive? should you be looking for... scd should be for cd rom dirves
<nosrednaekim> azzco: its a ton harder than that
<DarkestHour> for example on my system it has /dev/scd0 as my cd drive
<Jucato> snikker: hm.. right... are you sure your cd drives were hda and hdb before?
<nosrednaekim> azzco: I messed with it and gave up
<Jucato> azzco: you might want to ask in #kopete
<snikker> Jucato: yes i'm really shure...
<azzco> nosrednaekim: I've messed with it before... thoguht I'd give it another try, I'll keep my hopes low then, thanks for the warning
<azzco> Was about to go there anyways Jucato ;)
<snikker> there is not a way to detect the hardware?
<Jucato> snikker: "cat sys/dev/cdrom/info" what does the first line say?
 * Jucato taps fingers on table impatiently...
<snikker> Jucato: no such file
<snikker> i've got /sys/devices
<snikker> but not cdromsubfolder
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> snikker: cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<snikker> Jucato: no files or directory
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> ok... I'm running out of clues...
<snikker> no cdrom subfolder under /proc/sys/dev/
<szakulec> I'm sure this is a silly question, but what happens when you insert a CD into the drive?
<snikker> szakulec: nothing happen
<Jucato> snikker: can you insert one. then run the command "dmesg". then can you use pastebin and show the last 10 lines of the output?
<snikker> also k3b is unable to find cd cd-rw device (buth yesterday they worked)
<DarkestHour> another command to run would be "sudo lshw"
<snikker> Jucato: ok, now i try...
<Jucato> oh right.. I forgot about lshw :/
<tsb_> Hello. I noticed I have -386 and -generic packages installed. I looked in apt and also found linux-686 but it sais "dummy package". So I'm a bit unsure which package to use for my intel core 2 duo system.
<daemon3> See you.
<snikker> Jucato: maybe i've found something.. .now i pastebin it
<DarkestHour> tsb_: the regular packages will work just fine.
<tsb_> DarkestHour: I understand, however if I can get a 0.3% gain by just using the right image I will :)
<Jucato> hm.. I thought core 2 duos were dual 64-bit...
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato, they are
#kubuntu 2008-04-22
<Daisuke_Ido> tsb_, i can assure you, you're not going to get a performance increase choosing generic or 386
<snikker> Jucato: http://pastebin.com/d6dfc344a
<tsb_> Daisuke_Ido: isn't it compiled with optimalizations for the platform? I realize they do very little usually, however if one is theoretically better suited than the other and it costs me nothing to use it why not..
<DarkestHour> did you make any changes to your hardware snikker? like plugging the cd drives into the primary ide channel?
<Daisuke_Ido> tsb_, when you install, it selects the kernel best suited for your hardware
<snikker> DarkestHour: no, any changes was made
<tsb_> Daisuke_Ido: I've been upgrading this thing for several years, I don't think I had the same hardware "back then"
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<tsb_> Daisuke_Ido: anyway I'll just go with generic, thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> you got an answer, generic's going to be your best bet
<DarkestHour> snikker, if possible could you shut the machine down and plug the cd drives into the secondary ide channel?
<snikker> DarkestHour: in the secondary ide channel i've got an ide hard disk...
<ScorpKing> i've updated my system (7.10) on the friday and now i see a lot of "APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)" in dmesg since then. the first one showed up in /var/log/debug:Apr 18 18:49:04 right after the upgrade. thunderbird also hangs a lot. any ideas/info?
<DarkestHour> snikker: can you atleast switch one of the drives then?
<snikker> DarkestHour: yes, i can
<DarkestHour> ok, lets give it a shot.
<snikker> ok now i try...
<tomaz> Riddell: Sr, if I may interrupt you and have a brief talk about a bug that's annoying me,
<tomaz> Riddell, You will not find that intrusive, whould you?
<Riddell> tomaz: go on
<tomaz> For i'm unable to boot my system, as it hangs just after being installed and upgraded, after the reboot,
<tomaz> (the 8.04 version), not being able to find /sbin/init
<Riddell> tomaz: you've done an install from an RC CD?
<tomaz> yes, I did.
<ScorpKing> tomaz: i have the same problem on one of my servers
<tomaz> Well, nice to know that i'm not the only one, this means that's not my fault, And it's a real problem.
<tomaz> So, let's start lookin' for something to fix o_o'
<tomaz> Riddell: I'm your hands and eyes from now on, please use me as you ca.
<tomaz> can*
<ScorpKing> Riddell, tomaz: from what i've gathered it looks like a problem with SATA disks and grub/initrd being unable to find the root filesystem sometimes. i haven't had time though to look into yet
<tomaz> I don't have a SATA disk
<tomaz> I have a old' fluffy IDE Disk.
<tomaz> but maybe, just MAYBE, my dad changed the disk's IDE's.
<ScorpKing> tomaz: what motherboard do you have?
<Riddell> tomaz: not my area I'm afraid, you'd need to ask some linux people
<tomaz> an Asus A7V-something.
<tomaz> Riddell: Np, thanks for your time =)
<ScorpKing> tomaz: just looking for the motherboard invoice. one sec
<snikker> i'm come back
<ScorpKing> tomaz: sorry but the writing on the invoice is unreadable
<tomaz> ScorpKing:, well, I had linux working here for about 3 years
<tomaz> but this never happened, so, yeah, i'm a bit (completely) lost
<snikker> DarkestHour:  i've unplugged the ide cable (with hd) and i can see the cd-rom driives (but i don't have the hd...)
<ScorpKing> tomaz: i also have weird problems after upgrading to the latest kernel. maybe going back to the old one will solve it
<snikker> DarkestHour:  and another thing happen...
<ScorpKing> now my mouse stopped working :(
<ScorpKing> it still moves but clicking doesn't work.
<DarkestHour> snikker: what else happened?
<ScorpKing> how do i downgrade a package in apt?
<ScorpKing> and the mouse is back :)
<snikker> DarkestHour:  at boot, the system (at filesystems check..) say that hd3 is not present (shure is not connected). and sho me only the console mode
<snikker> DarkestHour:  if i type exit than start tha GUI
<snikker> DarkestHour:  what's happen?
<DarkestHour> snikker: i'm not sure, but did you switch everything back now?
<snikker> DarkestHour:  now i'm with cd-romdrives connected on primary channel and hd drives on secondary channel unconnected...
<snikker> DarkestHour: in this way the cd-roms are detected
<DarkestHour> well connect everything back the way it was and see if they will all detect now.
<snikker> ok i can try...
<snikker> DarkestHour: now i lost the disks,,,
<snikker> DarkestHour: same error at boot
<tomaz> I will wait for the ...
<tomaz> final release
<tomaz> =/
<gandaldf> sera
<tomaz> gandaldf, english, please =p
<gandaldf> uhm ok
<gandaldf> sorry
<jdbugman> I'm on a machine that doesn't  have the restricted drivers manager listed. It's updated...can I run it via command line?
<nosrednaekim> jdbugman: its in systemsettings->advanced
<nosrednaekim> and yes, you can with "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde"
<jdbugman> It's supposed to be, yes.
<DarkestHour> it's also jockey-kde
<jdbugman> Ah...jockey got it. Thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> oh... hardy
<jdbugman> Yeah, sorry. Should've specified...
<jimmy51> quick:  how do i set a file association in kubuntu?  (trying to use VLC as default movie player... )
<Jucato> jimmy51: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: that was nice and fast
<DarkestHour> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<jimmy51> thanks!
<mot_> if i download the latest kubuntu 8.04 rc
<mot_> will i be able to apt-get my way to the final version or will i have to do a fresh install?
<jimmy51> that did it guys, thanks for the tip
<Daisuke_Ido> mot, you can apt-get to the final
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, by the time final's released, you'll already have it
<mot_> when does final come out?
<mot_> this week something yea?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<mot_> what day?
<Iced_Eagle> the 24th
<Iced_Eagle> so thursday IIRC
<Iced_Eagle> !timeline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iced_Eagle> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Iced_Eagle> there we go
<szakulec> folks: if anyone is still looking for ideas of what will be possible with KDE 4 and Plasma, check out this SoC project:http://code.google.com/soc/2008/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=F16B9339F86C1ABA
<Iced_Eagle> szakulec: Thanks. Sounds neat :)
<DarkestHour> szakulec: pimp.
<jdbugman> Ok, next project... OpenGL works in VLC and Mplayer, but not Kaffeine
<jdbugman> It falls back to auto, which leaves me with a blue block where my video's supposed to be.
<Admiral_Chicago> jdbugman: any particular codec?
<Admiral_Chicago> or is this system wide
<jdbugman> divx in this case, but it affects several...
<jdbugman> All I've tried
<godkas> Hey, Im running Gutsy 32-bit and trying to get the ati.com drivers to work but after installing and aticonfig --initial i reboot and fglrxinfo says mesa. has anyone else run into this problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tried ogg vorbis jdbugman
<szakulec> vorbis is an audio codec
<jdbugman> Isn't vorbis an audio codec?
<szakulec> theora is the Ogg video codec
 * jdbugman goes to fine a theora
<sparr_> is there a bash-like shell in which a script can modify its parent's environment?
<szakulec> check the linux.com  weekly videos
<Admiral_Chicago> opps, you're right szakulec.
<szakulec> Admiral_Chicago: don't worry about it
<jdbugman> Same thing. Blue rectangle.
<szakulec> you've set Kaffeine to opengl and it doesn't work?
<jdbugman> Nope. Throws an error. :/
<szakulec> anything somewhat informative?
<jdbugman> "Can't init Video Driver 'opengl' - trying 'auto'...Q
<jdbugman> So, no...
<orianna2008> what
<jdbugman> No details listed
<szakulec> is it an HD resolution video?
<jdbugman> Video size doesn't seem to matter. This one was only 512x384...
<szakulec> I'm not really sure why VLC would work and not Kaffeine- but you could try running Kaffeine from the commandline and see what messages are printed
<jdbugman> Tried it.. heh Nothing prints...
<jdbugman> Let me try running xine by hand...
<jdbugman> Or...not..
 * jdbugman grabs xine-console
<jdbugman> That's...not what I want.
<szakulec> I'm guessing you'd prefer to watch in Kaffeine over the other players right?
<jdbugman> cacaxine works. lol
<szakulec> cacaxine is pretty cool
<jdbugman> Only because it's the default and changing all the file associations by hand sounds....annoying, at best.
<szakulec> it's a lot better than aaxine
<szakulec> it's not as bad as you'd think- but it does take more than 1 click
<jdbugman> Ok...xine works fine.
<jdbugman> So why isn't kaffeine-xine happy?
<szakulec> I'd say it was a colorspace issue, but since VLC works, I'm not really sure why
<jdbugman> Ah, --verbose... of course.
<szakulec> if you are interested in changing the default app for a video type, go to Kcontrol, KDE components, File associations, video, and then click on an extension and promote your choice to the top
<jdbugman> Yes, but I'd have to do that for every video format... There's quite a few.
<jdbugman> But I suppose that's better than it just not working. Thanks for the help!
<Frederick> folks anyone here managed java and flash on amd64? My kde4 broke my mozilla plugins stuff so now im lost
<jmichaelx> ubuntu forums are down? this is criminal.
<DarkestHour> lol, yeah
<godkas> i know
<godkas> im trying to figure out this fglrx issue
<godkas> theres a page i wanna look at and cant :'(
<jmichaelx> i just upgraded my laptop to hardy, and need forums to get my wireless straightened out
<jmichaelx> by the way, hardy+firefox beta+flash = crap
<DarkestHour> really? i havent had one problem with the firefox beta and flash.
<crimsun> it's pretty hit n' miss
<crimsun> some people have horrible experiences with libflashsupport+Flash
<Iced_Eagle> I had a pain getting flish working...
<Iced_Eagle> flash*
<Iced_Eagle> Took me probably like 3 or 4 hours to get it working
<Iced_Eagle> which isn't fun
<jmichaelx> DarkestHour: i had no problems with FF beta and flash in gutsy, but i do in hardy
<jmichaelx> crimsun: can libflashsupport just be removed?
<jmichaelx> maybe a silly question
<crimsun> jmichaelx: sure.  That's part of 192888.
<jmichaelx> hmm
<jtmoney> if i install RC and keep it up to date, will there be any difference between that an the final version?
<jtmoney> maybe config files?
<jmichaelx> jtmoney: nope, you'll have final
<jtmoney> okay, then might as well :)
<jtmoney> thanks
<Frederick> folks im trying to install firefox but I get the following error http://pastey.net/86225
<Daisuke_Ido> W0WBagg3r, let me guess, an accident with an irrational particle accelerator, a pair of rubber bands and a liquid lunch?
<linuxguymarshall> Where do I go for Open Office questions?
<DarkestHour> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Daisuke_Ido> he left right after asking
<DarkestHour> lol
<akta> thats not the best way to get help lol
<Frederick> folks im trying to install firefox but I get the following error http://pastey.net/86225
<tiberius1701> anyone know why when i reboot or restart my ati drivers are disabled, and the compiz is running cuz i got the white screen, but i fixed the white screen, but dont know why my graphic drivers kept disable them self
<godkas> Ugh. the Kubuntu ati packages suck
<NickPresta> godkas, why do you say that?
<godkas> FYI if anyone else is having problems with them install the ati .run file directly and install via their istaller
<godkas> NickPresta: kept trying over and over and couldnt get it off mesa. installed the .run and poof
<tiberius1701> so you mean install the ones from ati.com
<godkas> yeah without making them into packages
<godkas> this is with gutsy BTW
<tiberius1701> im in hardy
<tiberius1701> i heard they were a newer version in hardy
<godkas> yeah i just uninstalled the restricted and installed the ati binary directly
<godkas> that fixed it. I might have missed something with the restricted drivers somewhere but the auto was easy and seems to work properly
<tiberius1701> i heard if the binary one usually only work with ati HD cards, what you think
<godkas> im on a x1950XTX
<tiberius1701> x1650 pro
<godkas> youll want the same
<godkas> the whole x1000 series
<godkas> that is if your drivers arent working properly already
<tiberius1701> the propritay one is working and so is compiz, but if i reboot the driver is disabled and a white screen, because of compiz, i can fix the white screen
<godkas> wait your fglrx driver is disabled?
<tiberius1701> yeah if i enabe compiz and shutdown or reboot, then my driver is disabled
<godkas> are you on that comp right now?
<tiberius1701> no
<godkas> kk
<godkas> load back into x with your backup xorg.conf
<tiberius1701> do i have a backup
<godkas> if you made yours it should have also made a backup
<tiberius1701> ok, how do i do that cuz im a n00b
<godkas> -boggle-
<godkas> hmm
<godkas> can you get to a command prompt?
<tiberius1701> yeah im in the system
<godkas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godkas> that will build you a new xorg.conf
<tiberius1701> should it start out and ask me what driver to use, cuz it starts out at use kernel frambuffer interface
<godkas> its gonna walk you through a buncha stuff
<godkas> put yes for that (i did)
<Frederick> folks I need help with java in swiftweasel
<tiberius1701> i otta just rip this ati card out and use the onboard nvida
<Frederick> this simply does not work ive tried all I got it installed on the machine but the browser simple refuses ti recognize this stuff ive lost 4 hours doing this
<godkas> bah thats just giving in to the ati haters
<godkas> its really easy you just gotta do er right
<tiberius1701> i dont understand if the driver is enable and i want to reboot and press ctrl alt backspace, i just get a blackscreen
<godkas> you were back in x?
<godkas> i thought you were stuck in a command prompt because x had compiz issues
<tiberius1701> i dont know
<godkas> are there pretty colors and a gui or a blinking white command prompt
<tiberius1701> right now im in here
<tiberius1701> i mean before when the driver was enabled i reboot or shutdown its a blackscreen, and end up having to turn the power off manully, then when i boot into kubuntu my driver is disabled
<godkas> well heres what you need to do (this is what i did) sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) , sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx , make sure /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common doesnt have fglrx disabled , Download the binary from ati.com , install driver using sudo sh ./<ati driver name>.run , sudo depmod -a ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, aticonfig --initial, reboot
<BluesKaj> tiberius1701:  the driver is unable to run in X, can't provide the required parameters . That's the best way i can put it.
<BluesKaj> or use the restricted driver in /system settings/ advanced/...it might work
<godkas> im showing him how to install the ati.com one
<godkas> ive never been fond of restricted drivers
<godkas> just the name restricted sounds bad
<tiberius1701> i think it has somthing to do with compiz, compiz is disabled now but it seems when i reboot it enabled again, ie white screen, then i have to alt f2 kwin --replace
<godkas> that really shouldnt happen
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> well, if he's running a radeon card ...the restricted driver will provide 3D and DRI, if that's what he wants
<maxym> what is the adress for undernet
<godkas> google: undernet irc
<BluesKaj> google it
<maxym> what
<colt> hi ppl
<maxym> .server google: undernet irc
<maxym> is broken
<godkas> tiberius1701 did you do it like i said? or were there different steps to your install
<godkas> http://www.undernet.org/
<godkas> because if i were getting this issue id uninstall compiz and all instances of ati and fglrx and start from scratch (less confusing)
<tiberius1701> what the reconfige stuff, i think i should have have my ati driver enable before i did that
<godkas> -shrug- its just making your xorg
<godkas> your drivers have no bearing on what can be in xorg.conf
<godkas> just dont load the wrong ones :)
<tiberius1701> ok should it have composite disabled in xorg
<godkas> from what i read yes
<tiberius1701> comcrapic
<BluesKaj> tiberius1701:  if you've installed a proprietary driver , it must be uninstalled in order for another , hopefully workable one to replace it
<tiberius1701> whats a workable one
<godkas> the one on ati.com
<Frederick> folks how do I install firefox 32 bits in ubuntu 64?
<godkas> ati-driver-installer-8-4-x86.x86_64.run
<BluesKaj> uhmm one that will run in X without crashing
<godkas> frederick theres a good how to on that lemme look
<tiberius1701> ok so uninstall this one and renstall ati.com one
<BluesKaj> Frederick: install ia32-libs
<godkas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Frederick> ive done it I got it installed
<Frederick> still I miss th package it self!
<BluesKaj> tiberius1701:  if you aren't goinf to try to run compiz-fusion use the restricted driver in system settings/ advanced... it works for almost everything else
<godkas> like i said tho im using the proprietary kaj
<godkas> their card is very similar to mine
<BluesKaj> which card godkas ?
<godkas> x1950XTX
<godkas> same series
<godkas> itll work but the restricted ones didnt for me
<mol032777> hi all
<tiberius1701> i am trying to run compiz and it worked after i enable the restricted driver it work and then enable compiz it worked, but if i shutdown i get black screen and then i have to shut the power off and when i boot the driver is disabled and compiz is still running
<Frederick> damm i need help setting java in my machine it works thou the browser does not recognize it
<mol032777> mine works
<mol032777> default
<Frederick> sudo update-java-alternatives -l lists the machines
<Frederick> but java tester does not run
<Frederick> abd somehow I dont have the firefox32 package
<BluesKaj> Frederick: sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose the latest java ...usually the the /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/bin/java will work
<Frederick> BluesKaj: the problem is in swiftweasel plugin
<Frederick> I find no how to to set this crap
<BluesKaj> ok Frederick , dunno about that
<Frederick> http://javatester.org/version.html
<Frederick> does not work here
<Davo_Dinkum> I downloaded kubuntu-kde4-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso but it's ubuntu for some reason :/
<tiberius1701> try a different mirror
<Aldenor> hey, i want to set Firefox like default instead konkeror
<Aldenor> how i do that?
<BluesKaj> kde is kubuntu
<ubuntu> Help!  Stuck at the installation step 4/6 for kubuntu 7.10 gusty gipp, and can't create partitions.  Partition list is blank
<BluesKaj> Aldenor:  in system settings/default applications ..you may have to set it in other apps as well ,like kmail and konversation
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , do you have other OS's on the drive ?
<ubuntu> yes, a previous version of kubuntu.  but it failed installation upgrade to fiesty fawn
<ubuntu> so I downloaded the latest install iso
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , did you choose the mount point for /  ?
<ubuntu> how do you do that?
<BluesKaj> in the partitioning options
<BluesKaj> chosse manual partitioning instead of guided or auto
<ubuntu> I'm not getting any options to do anything
<BluesKaj> what screen to you have ?
<ubuntu> it won't let me click Next> to go anywhere
<ubuntu> 4/6 Prepare Partitions
<Aldenor> BluesKaj where is system settings?
<ubuntu> The previous screen was choose keyboard
<BluesKaj> Kmenu, Aldenor
<Aldenor> oh, i got it, thanks
<ubuntu> when I click next from there, it scans my drives
<BluesKaj> do you see rectangle with some like sda or hda listed
<ubuntu> then I get a blank list again
<ubuntu> nothing
<BluesKaj> go back
<ubuntu> I have listings with nothing below them
<ubuntu> ok
<Frederick> Oki I need help setting the java plugin in my browser ive tired it alone for 5 hours
<ubuntu> 3/6 Keyboard Layout
<Frederick> this is broken on the distro must
<PhilRod> Frederick: what have you tried already?
<Frederick> PhilRod: all tutos from the web the 3in1 installer the broken documentation tired to set up it in a firefox32 still thepackage seems to have disappeared and the script has problems with persmissions in a dir I was unable to fix
<PhilRod> er, can you try again with punctuation?
<ubuntu> : /
<Frederick> PhilRod: all tutos from the web. The 3in1 installer. The broken documentation. tried to set up it in a firefox32, still the package seems to have disappeared. the script has problems with persmissions in a dir. I was unable to fix this issues
<PhilRod> that's better, thanks
<Frederick> PhilRod: ive been using linux for 5 years this is trivial somethign is broken and I need it working
<Frederick> and the docs are not correspondent with the actual status of the distro
<Jucato> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<PhilRod> Frederick: ok, let me see if it's working here
<Frederick> ?
<Frederick> PhilRod: I had this working in my machibne but updating to kde4 broke it
<PhilRod> well, if it's not working here, I'm unlikely to be able to help you
<PhilRod> can you suggest a site with a java applet on it for testing?
<Frederick> www.javatester.org
<PhilRod> ok, cool, so I have it working here
<PhilRod> so, basics: what does `which java` say?
<Frederick> /usr/bin/java it is oki
<PhilRod> it's firefox you're having trouble with, right? does konqueror work?
<Frederick> no borwser is working the plugin is not properly installed
<BluesKaj> Frederick:  did you try installing sun-java6-jre and the sun-java6-plugin ?
<BluesKaj> and by allmeans java-common as well
<Frederick> Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<Frederick> java-jre is isntalled
<Jucato> Firefox needs the -plugin package to work... but not available for 64-bit afaik
<Frederick> I hads it working once I know it is possible
<BluesKaj> kde4 yousay , Frederick ?
<Frederick> no the plugins
<BluesKaj> are you running kde4 tho ?
<Frederick> Jucato: that is why i have to install the firefox32 which disappeared,
<Frederick> BluesKaj: kde4 is too broken I came back to the 3 I havent uninstalled
<BluesKaj> ok, that shouldn't matter in your browser
<BluesKaj> well, my brain is going into hibernate mode ...sacktime for me
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<Jucato> Frederick: you've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-6524a0c56845e40dccd32676dad42830325e5707 ?
<Jucato> oh well, it points to the 32bit firefox too...
<Agent_bob> hmmm blank black screen with mouse cursor in the middle, looks the same whether it's ubuntu linux or M$ vesta or what ever....
<Daisuke_Ido> because the shape of the mouse cursor is pretty much set in stone at this point - have you ever used an app or game that had its own custom pointers?  personally, i find it a bit uncomfortable
<natasliah> hello
<natasliah> i need help... my adept manager has locked up after an upgrade
<Agent_bob> answer ^ yes.   but i disagree with the "set in stone" statement...   try  sudo killall kdm    and just run    X     you get the   X  cursor that way
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob, by that i meant that most things use a standard cursor, similar if not identical proportions, vertical on the left, etc, etc
<richardspirit> can anyone help me?
<Agent_bob> claydoh:    differance in use of phrase "set in stone"     thought you meant unchangable.   my bad.
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix | richardspirit
<ubotu> richardspirit: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Agent_bob> i have got to stop using one word and the ; cause that's my nick completion char...
<richardspirit> i'll try that thx
 * Daisuke_Ido sips a chocolate milk
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob, no worries
<Frederick> cool think I might have fixed and now my internet connection hangs
<Frederick> long day
<TeslaTony> How do I set up a script to install a bunch of packages? I want to install linux on a computer, and want a bunch of specific packages to go on after
<Frederick> TeslaTony: shell maybe
<Frederick> just type thecomamnd on a .sh file
<TeslaTony> That could do it, although I've had issues with .sh files and sudo
<Agent_bob> TeslaTony apt can handle a large list of packages at one time, so you can make a list in one file and                      apt-get install `cat listfile`
<Agent_bob> i don't know how large.   but at least a couple houndred.
<TeslaTony> Agent_bob: That certainly sounds promising.
<richardspirit> it worked thx bot
<TeslaTony> It's be about one or two dozen packages, plus kubuntu-desktop (i'm installing using the ubuntu CD)
<Agent_bob> TeslaTony note the back ticks "`"   that's a shell specific char,  it causes what's inclosed therein to be executed first.
<Agent_bob> example: echo "ls"   only says "ls" back at you.  but, echo `ls`    outputs the same as the ls command alone.
 * PhilRod recommends $( command )
<claydoh> Agent_bob: lol second time today someones done that tome :)
<Agent_bob> claydoh yeah i hit you by accident every so often.    seems that  oh; is just part of my vocab.
<TeslaTony> Agent_bob: Thanks. I'll try it
<claydoh> heh no problem anyway doesn't bother me at all
<Agent_bob> claydoh heh. k.   i'll try to not ring your bell until i need something.  :)
 * claydoh probably would be @ werk anyway :)
<notebook> la version que esta ahorita de kubuntu 8.04  no es la final ?
<notebook> que cambiara en  2 dias ?
<PhilRod> !es | notebook
<ubotu> notebook: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<notebook> ok
<notebook> #kubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> and i think the answer is yes.
<notebook> jajaja
<notebook> sorry
<notebook> how change chanel ?
<Agent_bob> /join #channel
<notebook> ok
<notebook> bye
<notebook> la version que esta ahorita de kubuntu 8.04  no es la final ?
<notebook> que cambiara en  2 dias ?
<notebook> ah noperdon
<notebook> me equivoque  again
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> hello root
<Frederick> how do I set java plugin home?
<Agent_bob> man... i didn't believe the reports of how sorry windoze vesta was... but they were not exagerating
<Agent_bob> i "logged" in to a fresh install almost 20 minutes ago and the thing hasn't gotten caught up enough for me to do anything yet.
<Frederick> DAMM folks can one there help me out setting java in swiftweasel?
<Hikejinx> what do you mean frederick?
<PhilRod> "swiftweasel"? does the Approved Debian Name for firefox change based on phase of the moon or something?
<Hikejinx> swiftweasel is an optimized version philrod
<Hikejinx> it's not debian supported
<Hikejinx> swiftweasel is optimized for various systems
<Frederick> man
<Frederick> this is so ridiculous this distro is so broken
<Frederick> ive done ALL by the books
<Frederick> and there is no reasonable explanation why this crap broke or why I cant fix irt
<Hikejinx> what is wrong exactly?
<Frederick> oki firefox32 package simply disapeared to exist, and I got no java in browsers
<Frederick> Ive tried ALL you can imagine
<Hikejinx> and are you on gutsy?
<ghittsum> why can I not get apache web server per the adept manager?  What am I not doing right?
<ghittsum> it's not even in the list of things to get
<Frederick> hardy
<ghittsum> thanking you in advance for atleast reading my issue
 * ghittsum beats his head on the wall.
<Agent_bob> ghittsum i can't answer your question...   but  i can sujest   sudo apt-get install apache2
<Agent_bob> !lamp | ghittsum
<ubotu> ghittsum: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ghittsum> that works
<ghittsum> this has been a long week
<ghittsum> couldn't find package apache2
<Agent_bob> try replacing the two with an asterisk
<Agent_bob> apt takes wild cards
<ricardo_> hi
<munk_> can someone help me set up my wireless network with a passphrase encryption? everytime i try it it keeps asking me for the passphrase and then after a while it says it cannot connet...pleasee
<ghittsum> k
<flaccid> munk_: don't you set up the passphrase on your access point?
<ghittsum> same....couldnt find
<Agent_bob> ghittsum sounds like you have your sources.list file hosed
<ghittsum> I only installed kubuntu for the 5th time...
<flaccid> !info apache2 | ghittsum
<ubotu> ghittsum: apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 92 kB
<flaccid> ghittsum: check your repos in adept and fix it then update list then see if you can install it. you might want to try sudo apt-cache madison apache2 to see if it come out in the sources after you update them
<flaccid> me brb
<ghittsum> oh sweet!  thank you, I think I can manage from here
<ll450> hi
<ll450> would installing the upcoming hardy release be better for my situation? (broken cdrom/disk drive, 433mhz, 192mb ram, little hd space)
<arcticpenguin380> is 5.7GB enough for kubuntu?
<Frederick> folks the java packages I have do not install the libjavaplugin_oji.so do you have any ideas about whatcan I do?
<ll450> i want to try installing kubuntu on my k6 433 laptop just to see how good the opengl support is for the trident card
<Agent_bob> arcticpenguin380 yes.
<Agent_bob> arcticpenguin380 i did NOT say it would be enough for your data that you may try to add...
<arcticpenguin380> for /
<ll450> yeah, apt-get install fun adventures wouldn't get very far on 6gb
<Agent_bob> arcticpenguin380 ubuntu will install in about 2 to 2.2 gig without problems   but it is recomended that you give it some slack.   i.e. 4g or more.
<ll450> my drive is 9gb but only 800mb free atm
<Agent_bob> ll450 really ?    why not ?
<Agent_bob> how much of that is in your home ?
<ll450> when i see the package list i'm like I MUST INSTALL EVERYTHING I SEE
<ll450> 6gb doesn't let you do that :(
<Agent_bob> correct you can't install the whole repos in 6g
<ll450> wasn't hardy going to have an option to install and boot from an image file?
<Agent_bob> you also can't possably use all the packages.  they are too redundant
<ll450> so i wouldn't partition?
<Agent_bob> anyone know where in "M$ windoze vesta" one might turn off all the automaticly launched crap, an it stay turned off on reboot ?     or is that just not possable with that peace of crap os ?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, you could ask in ##windows :)  we aren't masochists here :P
<Agent_bob> i already got banned from there for misspelling vseta   ;/
<ll450> lol
<ll450> hey is the new kubuntu going to give me  a choice to use kde3?
<ll450> i don't like 4
<Leabr> Text hier eingeben...hallo Guten Morgen
<Agent_bob> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> and good morning to you
<Leabr> ok danke
<ll450> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ll450> =D
<Agent_bob> welcome
<richardspirit> can anybody help me set up a remoted desktop connection through a vpn connection
<richardspirit> i was able to get the vpn up but i can't get the remote desktop to work
<richardspirit> hello
<latitu> how can i install a bnc ?
<flaccid> quick question, anyone here have working world of warcraft w/ wine?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid, certainly
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to make a couple of changes to your config file
<Daisuke_Ido> aaand it doesn't like intel graphics
<flaccid> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: ati is ok? do i just follow the wiki guide?
<Daisuke_Ido> should be fine
<Daisuke_Ido> just change the renderer to opengl in the config
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: thats Config.wtf?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid, if i remember right, i haven't played in a while
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: this is latest 2.4.1 with burning crusade and other add on things, hopefully it goes well. its for my housemate - only thing he needs to get rid of windows
<flaccid> !info ubufox
<ubotu> ubufox (source: ubufox): modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) install. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<flaccid> anyone know what those mods are above in that package?
<flaccid> anybody know why wine doco on wiki asks to use a dif repos when wine is in universe already?
<donald_> Hey I need help with something, first time in here. When I plug in my headphone into the front jack of my computer, it doesn't disable the back jack so that the speakers stop playing, how can I make it so that it does that?
<Aldenor> hey people, KD4 works in kubuntu 7.10
<Aldenor> ?
<Aldenor> kde 4.3*
<Jucato> sure. #kubuntu-kde4 for questions
<Jucato> er... it's only up to 4.0.3
<Jucato> there's no 4.1 yet :D
<Aldenor> oka :P thanks
<donald_> Can somebody tell me how to change Kubuntu's color depth to 16bit color?
<donald_> Kubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu> guten morgen
<donald_> Can somebody tell me how to change Kubuntu's color depth to 16bit color?
<flaccid> donald_: don't repeat
<Jucato> !patience | donald_
<ubotu> donald_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> donald_: also, #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<flaccid> donald_: im not sure that you can do it in gui, but you can edit default depth directive in /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<Jucato> (you're trying to "downgrade" your color depth?)
<donald_> yes I am
<donald_> trying to downgrade from 32bit to 16bit color
<flaccid> donald_: change         Defaultdepth    32 to         Defaultdepth    16 in section screen then restart X
<donald_> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is no default depth directive
<flaccid> donald_: you can add one then
<flaccid> donald_: can go in that section anywhere, but nice to put it on top of SubSection "Display"
<donald_> Okay I need to be running Kate in Admin mode to edit this file
<flaccid> donald_: goto run and do kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<donald_> Okay what should I put in exactly?
<donald_> Add, I mean
<flaccid> donald_:  Defaultdepth    16
<donald_> Section "Device"
<donald_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<donald_> 	Defaultdepth    16
<donald_> EndSection
<donald_> so that?
<flaccid> !pastebin > donald_
<flaccid> yes that
<donald_> thanks flaccid, let me save it and restart kubuntu
<Jucato> donald_: remember to backup your xorg.conf
<flaccid> cool
<Jucato> or at least know how to revert :)
<donald_> do I have to restart Kubuntu completely?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> just X
<donald_> I dunno how to restart just X
<donald_> lol
<flaccid> its in the dropdown at the login screen
<flaccid> after you logout
<donald_> kk
<donald_> thanks :)
<flaccid> np
<will_> tried to settup a proxy.... Opened ktorrent and walla..... ¨could not find usable proxy configuration script¨  anyone have a clue?
<flaccid> what kind of proxy, will_?
<will_> i know I enable socks support ¨dante¨
<donald_> flaccid, and jucato, doing that screwed my kubuntu up, and when it starts up the graphics go all wacky and it won't even continue starting up, how to replace to old file with a new file or edit it from teh live cd?
<will_> used kcontrol to set it up automatically
<bastid_raZor> i'm running ubuntu/gnome 7.10 .. i have ktorrent 2.2.5 (Using KDE 3.5.8) how would i upgrade to ktorrent 3.0? add the KDE4 repo's?
<flaccid> donald_: goto ctrl+alt+f2 and login and then do a pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf or copy the backup back to it. no need to use live cd
<donald_> flaccid, it doesn't even get to the login screen before it fails to start
<flaccid> will_: #kde might be able to help if nobody can here
<flaccid> donald_: yes. you can still use a tty
<donald_> so while kubuntu is starting up, push ctrl+alt+f2?
<will_> ok
<Jucato> there's no ktorrent channel though
<donald_> I didnt make a backup like I should've
<yandy> join #kde
<flaccid> donald_: no. once its started up. you should be able to do it now.
<will_> thanks everyone
<buddyluv> hello
<donald_> Hey I did what you said, and the TTY thing did come up and I typed what you said and it brung up this other black screen which I had no idea on how to control it
<ubuntu> guten morgen kann mir wer helfen
<ubuntu> ?
<Jucato> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<donald_> Jucato, how can I replace my /etc/X11/xconf.conf file?
<donald_> If that's the correct directory/file
<donald_> should I just reinstall Kubuntu 8.04 to fix the problem?
<Jucato> donald_: um.. hold on
<Jucato> yes, correct file. no, don't reinstall
<Jucato> is "Defaultdepth" the only line you changed?
<donald_> yes
<donald_> I'm in the LiveCD right now looking at the xorg.conf file
<flaccid> Jucato: you could just edit it in pico and press ctrl+x to save it
<Jucato> ok, boot normally into Kubuntu. you would get thrown into a text login prompt
<donald_> Do you want me to paste the file into a pastebin?
<flaccid> just remove the line donald_
<donald_> I can't it won't let me save it
<Jucato> donald_: unless you want to go through the hassle of mounting your hard disk partition and making changes there, you're better off doing it directly
<donald_> Then please, can you explain to me how to do it?
<donald_> I've opened up the xorg.conf file in the LiveCD but it says I dont have permission to save it
<flaccid> donald_: you could just edit it in pico and press ctrl+x to save it
<flaccid> donald_: thats the xorg.conf on the livecd not your hard disk
<flaccid> which is why its read only as its on a cd
<donald_> No, I went through the Storage Media, clicked on the drive/partition and went to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<donald_> Says 26GB Media
<donald_> I clicked on that and navigated to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> maybe the mount options are wrong not sure
<donald_> Okay, so how can I edit the xorg.conf file then either from LiveCD or some other place?
<jerknextdoor> donald_:  can you start it up without the gui?
<Jucato> donald_: boot normally... then instead of getting the graphical login, you will either get dumped into a text login prompt or a black screen with the Kubuntu logo, in which case you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text login prompt
<donald_> I don't have the slightest idea of how to do that
<Jucato> then, once you logged in,use the command "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit your xorg.conf
<donald_> Okay, i'll try that
<flaccid> donald_: which is exactly where we got you before
<donald_> Thanks guys, let me try it again
<Jucato> wait!!
<donald_> okay..
<donald_> lol
<Jucato> once you're done editing.. Ctrl+O to save and Ctrl+X to exit
<Jucato> then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" to try to get into the graphical login screen again
<donald_> the kdm restart has a space in between it?
<Jucato> yep
<donald_> okay thanks, gonna go try it
<Jucato> good luck
<donald_> thanks =)
<donald_> Woooooooot its fixed!
<Jucato> nice
<jerknextdoor> anyone know why i'm getting an error while checking for system updates?  it can't verify a public key for wine.
<Daisuke_Ido> jerknextdoor, you get used to that
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not going to hurt anything
<jerknextdoor> Daisuke:  thanks.  i just put wine on here the other day so i guess i just hadnt noticed.
<rdw> hello
<rdw> my problem is that when my notebook wakes up my laptop display stays shut. (i use xinerama, my 19" lcd goes awake). my network also stays suspended. any hints?
<jerknextdoor> anyone just get an update for firefox 3b5?
<me> hello
<donald_> Can somebody tell me where Firefox installs itself to when you install it from Adept?
<Jucato> should be /usr/bin/, you can find out by using "which firefox"
<donald_> I'm trying to important my bookmarks.html file from my Windows partition to the new firefox here, on this Kubuntu partition
<donald_> import*
<donald_> so that I have all my bookmarks
<Jucato> you can probably ask in #mozilla (or #firefox if that's the channel) but I think Firefox has a way to export bookmarks then import them elsewhere
<freq_fraq> Hello. I'm trying to install kubuntu from a live cd. the live cd loads OK (I'm currently using Konversation) and error checking says the cd has no errors, but when I'm clicking "install" a window opens, and closes after a few seconds.  anyone has an idea?
<flaccid> freq_fraq: you could try the alternate cd
<freq_fraq> flaccid: I could, but it would take a while...I don't have a burner on this computer, and my access to one is limited (it will take me a week or so burn the alternate CD). I was hoping for a more immediate solution. (BTW, if instead of burning one can use disk-on-key it will be very helpfull. is it possible?)
<flaccid> freq_fraq: unfortunately you can't edit a cd
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: wow crashes all the time
<flaccid> it sux. any WoW people here?
<freq_fraq> flaccid: edit a cd?  maybe we misunderstood one another. I have a USB flash drive (disk-on-key) of 2GB. I want to install kubuntu (or ubuntu, for that matter) from this drive, instead of a CD. is it possible?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> you can install from cd or usb drive
<freq_fraq> flaccid: great. where can I find instructions on how to do that
<flaccid> freq_fraq: on the wiki
<flaccid> freq_fraq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<freq_fraq> flaccid: thanks a lot, I'll read it.
<flaccid> no worries, i have one its pretty good ey
<SilentDis> hello :)
 * SilentDis is installing Kubuntu 8.04 RC, and was bored lol
<jerknextdoor> any way to check to see a list of system updates?  i just updated something for firefox and didn't pay attention and now firefox wont start.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: firefox core just updated, yes.  You could hop into adept and revert 1 version without issue probably
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  did you do the update?  if so are you having any problems?
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: I just updated it myself, without issue...  did you try renaming your firefox folder?  maybe a goofy plugin is doing it
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<random string of crap>.default/extensions/* is where they hide.  try just moving that folder to a new name
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: alernately, open up a term window, and type `firefox &` (no quotes) and see what errors pop up
<jerknextdoor> SilentDis:  i'm thinking something else might be going on.  all this stuff is rnning kind of slow.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: then try that last option.  at least you'll get an error message we can work with :)
<jerknextdoor> 6035
<djdarkman> how can I downgrade to firefox 2.0? 3.0 is simply a not-working browser for me
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: from what i can scry from that error and google, it looks like it's having problems reading a text file type database, probably from an extension or a bookmark or some such.  try moving out your extensions dir and launch again
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: only other thing i can think of is if multiple copies are running in the background (quick `killall firefox-bin` should solve that though)
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:   nope.  neither of them worked.  the killall killed no processes.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: just to be sure... see if anything firefox related is running:  ps -A | grep -i firefox
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  it tries to start.  a black box comes up.  and then you can see the google search box in the corner.  but then it stops there.  the logo in the tastkmanage is also just an X.
<jerknextdoor> silentdis: nothing running.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: you know, i've seen that...  I *think* i solved that on mine by a quick restart of the x windows system.  Probably something stuck somewhere. try a <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace>.  You'll loose chat (obviously) but i'll be here.  2hrs for kubuntu update lol
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  that was the first thing i tried actually.  i also restarted kubuntu once since then too.
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  it will only take a few minutes to reinstall completely so i guess i'll just do that.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: huh.  only other thing i can think of is a quick reinstall of firefox.  make sure you backup your bookmarks if you do that, though.
<jerknextdoor> silentdis: i just reinstalled it.  it started fine but i got a couple of weird things that popped up in terminal.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: does it function?
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  seems to just fine.  and all of the stuff that popped in the command line was all gnome related so i suppose i'll see if it works the next time i boot into gnome (which is rare)
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: I see weird errors for virtually any app i run from term.  usually debugging and such
<jerknextdoor> silentdis: yeah, that's probably all it is.  i didnt think of that.  i don't run apps from the term that much.
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: I run kopete on my crappy little laptop off of my main box.  you should see the term window fill up lol
<jerknextdoor> haha
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: the latest one is "Very strange! got a DCOPReplyFailed opcode, but we were not waiting for a reply!" over and over... yet it all seems to be working just fine lol
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  oh that's good.
<tiberius1701> go figure i took out my ati x1650 pro card and started using the onboard gforce 6150 graphics, compiz run perfect and even movies and games have better quality
<SilentDis> tiberius1701: I switched to nvidia a while ago myself.  way better linux support.  i hear intel chips are really nice too
<tiberius1701> well i still got my amd im going keep that
<SlimeyPete> he means intel video chips
<SilentDis> tiberius1701: yeah, sorry 'bout that.  Intel vid chipsets.
 * SilentDis is an AMD64 user as well :)
<tiberius1701> strange thing is i know that ati card should be better than my onboard, but i guess ati just has crappy drivers or somthing
<SlimeyPete> yes, very crappy.
<tiberius1701> anyone wanna buy an ati card
<SilentDis> tiberius1701: they have said they'll be working on their driver and support for linux... but it hasn't happened yet.  nvidia is usually about 1 or 2 versions behind the windows versions, but they work great
<tiberius1701> yea i can tell, i had hell with the ati and compiz
 * SilentDis spins the cube while watching futurama and distro updates and 3 web browsers are open :D
<tiberius1701> sweet
<SilentDis> the GF just got a brand new laptop.  she was using my machine for a while.  the laptop came with vista, but she hated it, gonna throw 8.04 on it when it finally releases :)
<SilentDis> she's struggling and complaining about IE quite a bit, it's cute.  lmao
<tiberius1701> IE sucks
<tiberius1701> oh and so does vista
<SilentDis> yeah.  it runs really slow on the machine too.  which really is quite sad for how decent the machine is
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  i used adept to uninstall firefox, but now i have multiple firefox folders and my icons aren't associated with the right one.  any idea why adept wouldn't have removed the original one?
<SilentDis> 2gb ram and a 2.4ghz processor should NOT take 5 min to come up.
<tiberius1701> 5 MINS
<tiberius1701> vistas a hog
<SilentDis> yeah.  that's what i said.  on a damn laptop.
<SilentDis> wasting 1/20 of your battery life on booting up is really a letdown lol
<tiberius1701> i wouldnt get rid of vista though, just incase there a good direct x10 game you wanna play, if it will even run
<SilentDis> aye, we've made the backup disks, just in case ;)
<tiberius1701> good idea
<SilentDis> she plays WoW, reads e-mail, and browses the web.  kubuntu is more than she needs lol
<dubby> hey anyone im trying to get wma on amarok
<dubby> anyone know what library or something would help me out
<jerknextdoor> silentdis:  if you replied to my last question, my virtualbox crashed so i'm givin up that stuff for the night i believe before i throw my comp out the window.
<nicknack> hi, i'm currently using the kubuntu/hardy (amd64)livecd and want to give kde4 a try, how can i start kde4?
<SilentDis> jerknextdoor: I'm unsure why it didn't remove 'em.
<tiberius1701> i think the main reason with help a os boot up faster would also be the hdd, some even do raid, but you got a laptop, so hardy im sure will boot up pretty good
<SilentDis> nicknack: if you're on livecd, you need the livecd with KDE4 on it.  not sure if it's out yet or not.
<nicknack> SilentDis: okay, i gonne have a look, tnx
<SilentDis> dubby: I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and many of my WMAs started working.  medibuntu also helped out with a few more.  if they're encrypted though... you're up a creek, i'm afraid
<nicknack> looks like i missed that: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc/
<SilentDis> nicknack: yep, that's the one you need :)
<kmorrissey> hi all, newby here
<SilentDis> nicknack: otherwise, you can install what you've got, and install kde4-core afterwords to get 'er going :)
<SilentDis> kmorrissey: welcome to the revolution! :D
<kmorrissey> is this the place to ask for technical help!?
<kmorrissey> Hi SilentDis
<SilentDis> kmorrissey: depends.  if we don't have the answer, we can at least direct you where to go to get them :)
<kmorrissey> thank you! Is there a way of getting my old windows start key to work the K menu, I tried in keyboard shortcuts but it wont allow me to assign the key without another key with it
<kmorrissey> I noticed KDE-4 can do this
<SilentDis> kmorrissey: the windows key is usually the <super> key in kubuntu.  should be able to just select it outright if i'm not mistaken
<kmorrissey> but I found it very unstable so I installed kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 3
<Jucato> kmorrissey: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552742
<kmorrissey> I tried that but it wont accept just the super key, it only works with another key i.e <super>+s
<Jucato> SilentDis, kmorrissey: by default, you can only use modifier keys in tandem with normal keys. no pure modifier keys combo
<me> hey
<me> i finally got it working
<SilentDis> Jucato: thanks.  at least you got an answer kmorrissey :)
<me> stupid monitor
<SilentDis> me: grats and junk and stuff :D
<kmorrissey> yes thank you Jucato I am reading it now
<me> does anyone ever have problems when you boot up your linux and stops working
<me> the monitor
<me> says 1280x something is the optinual mode
<me> i found a way to get around it though
<SilentDis> me: define 'stops working'.  as in a blank screen?  can you hit <ctrl><alt><f1> and get to a term at least?
<me> yeah
<me> it boot right
<me> with the txt
<me> then when it gets to gfx the screen goes black
<me> and says 1260 or something is optimal
<me> im using a lcd monitor
<SilentDis> me: if you can get to a prompt (on one of your other terms) try reconfiguring your vid card.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> me: that'll take you through setting up the proper vid card, and proper resolution for your monitor
<me> but i found a way around it. by resetting the computer with the monitor unpluged and then plug it back up when it gets to the log in screen
<me> a new disturbution upgrade is avaliabe aswell should i upgrade ?
<me> it wont give me the beta version will it coz i just uninstalled that coz it was rubbish for me
<SilentDis> me: sounds like it hits a bad refresh rate and freaks out.  what about just turning the monitor off/on?  I would reconfigure xserver though
<me> that doesn work
<me> u have to have it off b4 the gfx start
<me> then back on once they load
<me> but onces im at the login screen its all good
<me> should i upgrade my disturbution
<me> or not ?
<me> its asking me if i want to
<SilentDis> me: try doing the reconfigure.  it might just need a proper setup.
<SilentDis> me: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<me> how are you today SilentDis ?
<SilentDis> me: bored while i install kubuntu 8.04 RC :)
<me> i just installed the beta
<me> uninstalled
<me> i mean
<SilentDis> me: beta or RC?
<me> beta
<SilentDis> me: the RC was just released
<me> yeah
<me> i was going to upgrade to it from beta
<me> but everyone said its to much trouble :(
<kmorrissey> another question if you please
<kmorrissey> My folders all open on single click, I cant find a setting to enable double click to open.
<SilentDis> kmorrissey: the setting is in KMenu > System Settings > Window Behavior
<kmorrissey> thank you
<SilentDis> yeppers :)
<me> how do i find out what version of linux i have
<SilentDis> !version | me
<ubotu> me: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<me> Ubuntu 7.10
<me> Release:        7.10
<me> Codename:       gutsy
<me> is that the latest
<me> other then the beta and rc
<SilentDis> me: yes, that's the latest released version.  8.04 will be out fully by the end of the month.  the RC just came out
<me> what it going to be like
<me> same lol ?
<SilentDis> !upgrade | me
<ubotu> me: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kmorrissey> i must be stuppid coz I cznt see any setting to enable double click in windows behaviour
<SilentDis> me: the notes also have an overview of what's changed
<DreadKnight> SilentDis: out in 2 days...
<SilentDis> DreadKnight: rockin' thanks :)
<DreadKnight> xD
<SilentDis> kmorrissey: I'm not seeing the option either, not sure where that option is anymore lol
<kmorrissey> Oh well, I will have to let go of windblows!
<DreadKnight> kmorrissey: in kde 3.5; kmenu/system settings/mouse&keyboard/mouse/general tab/icons category/double click chekc box
<DreadKnight> kde3*
<kmorrissey> has anyone tried KDE 4 and found it unstable, I install the Beta of kunbuntu with KDE 4 and found it very unstable
<SilentDis> thanks DreadKnight, it's been a while since i've needed that :)
<Jucato> kmorrissey: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 inquiries
<kmorrissey> thankyou dreadknight
<DreadKnight> kmorrissey: unstable and slugish and incomplete xD
<DreadKnight> np guys
<kmorrissey> i c
<DreadKnight> wait for kde 4.1 at least (ETA is for july i think)
<kmorrissey> oh i c differrent channel for different queries, sorry still new
<SilentDis> I'd like to see KDE4.  I'm impatient and grabbing 8.04 now lol
<DreadKnight> i've been using hardy for weeks
<DreadKnight> not much will change until 24th, just some bugfixes..
<SilentDis> DreadKnight: i figured as much.  was gonna hop on the last beta, but never got around to it lol
<DreadKnight> :-)
<SilentDis> so long as I can still run WoW, I'll be happy lmao
<DreadKnight> hehe
<DreadKnight> at least blizzards games work on linux
<me> WoW
<SilentDis> yep.  and so long as SC2 works in linux, I'll continue to be happy.  the vid of that one looks AWESOME lol
<me> will theme hospital work ?
<me> hehe
<me> as long as doom 1 works on linux ill be happy
<SilentDis> me: do you know if it's DirectX, OpenGL?
<DreadKnight> me: maybe, it needs opengl for graphics
<me> its a old game
<SilentDis> me: lmao natively for that one :D
<me> remember theme park ?
<DreadKnight> Wine-Doors will port Direct-X to linux ;)
<me> wine
<DreadKnight> as far as i can tell
<me> i hope its got better last time i had linux installed
<SilentDis> me: theme hospital then should work just fine via wine, or at the most cedega/wine-doors/etc
<DreadKnight> wine-doors is a..... branch of wine
<tzd> i am unable to activate my belkin usb bluetooth dongle in hardy, can someone please help?
<me> linux makes me a lil horny
<SilentDis> me: TMI!
<me> TMI ?
<SilentDis> tzd: unplug it, then plug it back in, and type dmesg | tail.  !pastebin it so we can see what's going on :)
<SilentDis> me: Too Much Information
<me> haha
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> there is no spoon
<me> i keep double clicking lol
<DreadKnight> why double click when you can single click?
<me> i know
<DreadKnight> there is no going back when you get used to it
<me> just need to get used to it
<DreadKnight> :-)
<Farzad> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SilentDis> DreadKnight: there is no spoon... at taco bell.  damn spork-lovers. :P
<me> where about do u guys live ?
<DreadKnight> SilentDis: i'll take your word for that :D
<DreadKnight> me: at home, in front of the pc
<DreadKnight> me: kidding, Europe/Romania
<me> 24/7 lol
<Roey> ce faci, DreadKnight?
<DreadKnight> bine ^^
<tzd> SilentDis: http://pastebin.com/d66d03433
<me> hey how do i go through my isp as the mirror to download updates and software
<SilentDis> me: I exist in the same plane of reality and time as you, and generally close to your general location, galactically speaking :D
<Roey> DreadKnight:  do you mind coming to #linguistics for a sec?
 * DreadKnight has a feeling that someone will cone and write !offtopic xD
 * SilentDis hides
<DreadKnight> Roey: ok i've joined, you should probably support #ubuntu-ro too :D
<SilentDis> tzd: the last 2 lines are what we're looking for.  Linux sees it, but has no idea what to do with it.  so it assigns it... nothing, basically lol
<Roey> DreadKnight:  heh
<SilentDis> brb.  gonna scavenge for food.
<tzd> SilentDis: ok, how do i reassign it?
<SilentDis> tzd: you'll need to do some research.  you *might* be able to get it to work by giving the kernel a new driver or the like.  is there a model number on this thing?
<SilentDis> tzd: when i find stuff like that, I usually search for "model number" linux and see what turns up.  usually someone else has tried it before and got it working
<tzd> SilentDis: ok, I'll have a look... it worked with gutsy but since my upgrade yesterday to hardy nothing.
<tzd> SilentDis: thanks for your help
<SilentDis> tzd: I can think of a few very unelegant hacks to force it (square peg, round hole, large hammer) methods... but i'd rather try to find you something that really works and works well lol
<kmorrissey> thanks for your help. cu
<SilentDis> tzd: ahhh... if it worked in gutsy but not in hardy, i'm gonna bet on some little driver that needs to be activated, nothing more :)
<tzd> SilentDis: yeah that's what I'm thinking too :)
<tzd> SilentDis: found the info now after googling with the model no. Thanks :) I'll be back if that solution doesnt work ;)
<SilentDis> tzd: rockin!  glad you found it :)
<SilentDis> tzd: some little modprobe?
<tzd> SilentDis: yep, have to blacklist pegasus kernel... (i have no idea what that means but there are detailed instructions so shouldn't be too difficult)
<ultrav1olet> How can I install freetype with BYTECODE interpreter and improvements for LCD display?
<SilentDis> ultrav1olet: hmm... that's a new one on me!  let me poke ubotu :)
<SilentDis> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !freetype
<ultrav1olet> I can compile freetype manually but I'd like to know if there's an official way of doing that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !info freetype
<ubotu> Package freetype does not exist in gutsy
<ultrav1olet> LOL
<SilentDis> hmm....
<ultrav1olet> any other ideas?
<ultrav1olet> it's called libfreetype6
<SilentDis> ultrav1olet: I can't poke around in adept right now, it's a bit busy lol
<SilentDis> !info libfreetype6
<ubotu> libfreetype6 (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ultrav1olet> OK, and where can I fetch an unrestrestricted freetype?
<SilentDis> !libfreetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfreetype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> aargh, i can't stay up any longer.  I guess i'll complete my install tomorrow lol
<SilentDis> g'night all :)
<Ketrel> On Gutsy, does anyone use guidance-power-manager AND have the python-sexy package installed AND NOT have guidance lockup when they bring up the main window?
<skabet> I have a problem where my sound card stoped working after i installed a new kernel(through apt-get). Anything i should run for the sound card to be loaded again?
<sebbar> do I need anything besides libxine-extracodecs to play m3u files with amarok?
<amerigo> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<me> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<me> im updating my distro
<me> its downloaded it and is now installing the upgrades
<me> but has been on 0 percent for ages
<me> is there anything i can do
<martijn_nerd> hello, anyone who knows how to turn off composite/aiglx for an ati card with the opensource drivers?
<me> doesnt seem to be anyone here
<me> :(
<DreadKnight> xD
<me> are u guys running mirc ?
<Ketrel> I am
<Ketrel> but I'm on Windows right now
<me> oh
<Ketrel> do you need help with it?
<me> how do i add my iinet isp to the mirror list
<me> so it downloads updates etc through my isp
<me> so it doesnt go towards my monthly download quota
<Ketrel> Hmm, I can't say I'm familiar with that. I've never had that sort of situation
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I've got a cifs share set up in /etc/fstab, but that's not mounted on booting. I presume that's because when the mounting is done, the network isn't up yet
<kblin> is there any problem with doing a mount -a at the end of /etc/rc.local?
<me> brb
<Ketrel> I just need to get it out there that Almonds are extremely awesome.
<ere4si> walnuts are ok too!
<Ketrel> Yes, but Almonds have more crunch, unless you mess up and forget to take the shell off.
<ere4si> hehe
<makdaknife> Ketrel: i believet that with shell they would still have more crunch... but maybe this conversation should be taken to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Ketrel> makdaknife: what if I said it was a kalmond?
<makdaknife> :-)
<kblin> what the...
<kblin> I just upgraded a box to hardy and the network interface is gone
<kblin> lspci doesn't list it anymore
<kblin> crap
<kblin> this system is really driving me nuts
<makdaknife> kblin: what's up?
<kblin> makdaknife: I did a dist-upgrade on three identical pcs
<makdaknife> kblin: and one of them isn't working like the others?
<kblin> makdaknife: two are working fine, the boss' computer doesn't recognize it's network card anymore
<me_> hey
<jackuntu> hiya are there torrents available for 8.04 or do i have to wait another couple of days, just finished building a new machine and am itching to install :)
<kblin> even if I boot the bloody kernel that feisty was using
<me_> when i reboot i always have to put the power cord out and then when its gone to the login screen put the power cord to my monitor back
<kblin> where I did a network upgrade, mind you
<makdaknife> kblin: hmmm doesn't sound good...
<makdaknife> kblin: you have the same problem booting off the old kernel?
<kblin> yes
<kblin> network card doesn't show up in lspci
<kblin> and it's on-board
<kblin> it's enabled in the bios, I checked that
<me_> doesnt kubuntu play avi's ?
<kblin> just booting a feisty livecd and checking from there
<makdaknife> kblin: anything in dmesg
<kblin> nothing with eth0 in it
<makdaknife> kblin: hmmm sounds like a good start
<kblin> it's like the driver isn't loading at all
<makdaknife> kblin: do you know what module it should be loading?
<kblin> which surprises the heck out of me, because it was working with the old kernel before
<me_> can i play avi movies ?
<makdaknife> kblin: presuming that you can check that on the other machines
<makdaknife> me_: sure
<makdaknife> me_: try kaffeine
<makdaknife> me_: or VLC
<kblin> makdaknife: r8169, it seems
<clau30> kblin: maybe do a sudo modprobe <networkCardDriverName>
<kblin> makdaknife: it's a RTL8168b/8111b chipset
<makdaknife> kblin: as clau30 says... try a modprobe
<kblin> clau30, makdaknife: load, but doesn't change a thing
<kblin> *loads
<dystopianray> apparently kdm doesn't work properly with nvidia drivers in kubuntu hardy?
<me_> where can i get vlc from ?
<kblin> it's not recognized on the livecd either :/
<kblin> I'm sure it used to work there
<clau30> kblin: what does ifconfig show?
<ere4si> !info vlc
<makdaknife> kblin: odd... it really does sound like the onboard card may be faulty
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<me_> !info vlc
<kblin> clau30: only lo0
<makdaknife> kblin: especially if you have two other machines working fine with the same card
<kblin> clau30: dmesg doen't show anything new when I load the driver either
<clau30> kblin: agree with makdaknife, sounds very strange
<kaminix> #cardholder #card #kanjibig p { margin:0; padding:0; font:100pt 'Hiragino Mincho Pro','ヒラギノ明朝 Pro W3','ＭＳ 明朝','ＭＳ Ｐ明朝', serif; }   <--- Out of these fonts I do have ＭＳ 明朝 (MS Mincho), yet it still won't render correctly. Why?
<clau30> and lsmod | grep <driver>? kblin
<makdaknife> kblin: I did see somewhone use `modprobe r1000` in a forum for the 8111b chipset...
<kblin> clau30: it's loaded
<kaminix> In KWord it lists as MS Mincho, can I somehow link it to list as both MS Mincho and MS 明朝
<makdaknife> s/somewhone/someone/
<kblin> clau30: funny thing is that the card doesn't show up in lspci
<clau30> kblin: then something is wrong with the card... or cable (try to unplug)
<clau30> and maybe do a restart (you have done that probably :)
<makdaknife> kblin: definitely sounds like a dodgy card... you will prolly save a lot of time just replacing it... nics are cheap after all
<kblin> clau30: the cable seems fine. the card itself is happily blinking it's LEDs
<kblin> makdaknife: onboard?
<kblin> makdaknife: not that I care, the system is about a month old
<makdaknife> kblin: you should have a couple of PCI slots available if the mobo is reasonable
<clau30> kblin: hm, dunno what to say..
<kblin> makdaknife: dunno. I'm not going to void my warranty by opening it
<me_> makdaknife does how fast do you set your mouse cursor ?
<kblin> my (software engineer) opinion is that the hardware is faulty and decided to break in the same moment I did my upgrade my coincidence
<makdaknife> kblin: hmmm it definitely seems to be hardware related... if new kernel/old kernel/live cd and a comparison with two other functional machines using the same os and hardware
<kblin> I just know the shop's going to complain because I blasted the windows they painstakingly installed there :)
<kblin> but that's their problem
<makdaknife> me_: I'm not sure what you are asking, can you rephrase?
<kblin> if they want to install a windows there and prove me wrong, I'm all for that
<makdaknife> kblin: sure.... just make sure home is backed up etc
<kblin> makdaknife, clau30: thanks for the ideas, in any case
<makdaknife> kblin: sorry couldn't be of more assistance
<kblin> makdaknife: the system was about to go into production, nothing on there yet
<clau30> kblin: yea me too :/
<kblin> makdaknife, clau30: ha, no sweat. having the reassurance that I didn't overlook something obvious is nice as well
<Bauldrick> hi - does flash work with ff3? (ff3 comes with hardy, no?)
<dcorbin_work> When I run rdesktop, it fails.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7758/  Suggestions on how to fix it?
<SilentDis> Bauldrick: i just upgraded to 8.04 RC, let me check out youtube :)
<Bauldrick> ta
<makdaknife> Bauldrick: seems fine for me
<SilentDis> Bauldrick: Chad Vader - Day Shift Manager seems to work just fine :D
<Bauldrick> thanks, upgrade it is then :)
<SilentDis> fear chad vader. or he'll chuck fruit at you from 40 feet away :D
<makdaknife> why they set ff3beta as the default browser eludes me... using beta software in a distro release is not a good idea... for one thing, half my extensions stopped working
<makdaknife> it doesn't give a great impression to new users
<Bauldrick> makdaknife: I agree, suppose you can go back though
 * makdaknife thinks maybe he should head over to #ubuntu+1 if he is going to gripe about hardy
<SilentDis> makdaknife: I'm a konqueror user.  only thing i was firing up the fox for anymore was a little youtube (seemed to handle some of the pages better is all)
<makdaknife> SilentDis: I keep telling myself to make the change... but I love some of my extensions :-(
<SilentDis> makdaknife: that's totally understandable. :)
<makdaknife> SilentDis: konqi does rock though... and its much nicer to have a browser that integrates with the rest of your DE so well... especially wrt file management etc
<SilentDis> makdaknife: yep, and one that actually is standard compliant and works... unlike some other 'integraded' browsers provided by other US-West-Coast based companies... ;)
<kblin> what the...
<kblin> I just booted without the cable being plugged in, and voila, there's eth0
<makdaknife> kblin: miracle?
 * kblin goes to replace the cable, just in case
<SilentDis> may linus be with you :D
<Bauldrick> and how do i change that silhuotte head on login screen?! i'd like a pic from about me to be there
<kblin> Bauldrick: iirc, k-menu->system settings->login settings
<kblin> Bauldrick: might be in the "advanced" menu
<kblin> in any case system settings is a good place to start looking
<drif> how could I throttle my eth-traffic?
<drif> anything else than cbq?
<SilentDis> take care all, i'm off to beddie bye :)
<makdaknife> kblin: any answers?
<me_> why does it say break install ?
<me_> how do i make it install god damn it
<ds187> drif: just out of curiosity: why would one like to throttle the eth-traffic?
<dcorbin_work> ds187: for development, simulating slow connections.
<ds187> ah, i see
<me_> what is eman
<me_> break install
<dcorbin_work> That's one reason anyway.
<me_> im in apdept manager
<me_> and it tried to install vlc
<drif> ds187: also technique which applies to 'internet' traffic is welcome
<me_> and it say break install ?
<me_> wtf
<ds187> drif: for throttling internet traffic just startup your edonkey client and wait for a few minutes ;-)
<me_> can someone answer me
<drif> ds187: eh.. I was hoping to achieve it _without_ any additional traffic :D so I can provide it for 'higher' purposes
<ds187> drif: google just told me something about trickle: http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<jpatrick> !ohmy | me_
<ubotu> me_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ds187> drif: or do you search something completly different
<drif> ds187: so you looked for bandwidth shaper? I was after throttling, bandwidth etc. and didn't come up with that page
<drif> ds187: hard to say - on first glimpse this could suite my purposes
<dcorbin_work> adept_manager is not showing me an "open-ssl-dev" package.  should it?  I w
<ds187> drif: i googled for "throttling bandwidth" which brought me to a wikipedia article about bandwidht throttling and there where some external links to bandwidth shapers :-)
<drif> ds187: ah, found the cbq on repositories - but only with shaper searchword, not with plain cbq
<jpatrick> !info openssl-dev | dcorbin_work
<ubotu> dcorbin_work: Package openssl-dev does not exist in gutsy
<jpatrick> gah, sorry dcorbin_work
<dcorbin_work> ubotu: I'm running a configure command and it complains it cannot find my openSSL directory.  I don't see any includes for it.  Should they be there?
<drif> ds187: so thanks for nodging me into the right direction :D shaping was the word
<dcorbin_work> !info openssl | dcorbin_work
<ds187> drif: i have to thank you. now i know there are people out there who would throttle their bandwidth just because they can :-)
<drif> ds187: and wondershaper seems to be the easiest method
<drif> ds187: although I'm not sure if one needs also shaper and/or shaperd packages - managed to install in shaper,shaperd,wondershaper order
<kblin> makdaknife: well, seems to be working now. man, if I hadn't seen this myself I'd tell the user off for being unable to use his system ;)
<makdaknife> kblin: heh... I must admit I would not have a load of confidence with that at the moment
<makdaknife> kblin: check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121815
<drif> ds187: ehm, better stick with cbq I guess - wondershaper somehow made my ssh laggy - so I need to give prioritites over certain services and wondershaper ain't the tool
<kblin> er, just a sec, need to switch to a box where I have a gui
<kblin> launchpad is a pain in elinks
<kblin> makdaknife: looks different to what I'm seeing
<jan__> Heya!
<jan__> Can somebody help me ;)
<jan__> When i'm trying to run cs 1.6 server ,it says something like: unnable to connect authenticated steam server.
<jan__> It's go up, but there is no vac :/
<jan__> Have some screenshot :)
<noaXess> under systemsettings / apperance / gtk styles and fonts can be a scrollbarfix installed for firefox an thunderbird.. how to uninstall this fix?
<jan__> sry bad enlish
<jan__> When i'm trying to run cs 1.6 server ,it says something like: unnable to connect authenticated steam server.
<jan__> :/
<eharry> say
<esperegu> Anyone knows what might control the shift to stay on after pressing it? Is that configurable somewhere?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some 'features' befor to enable sticky-keys.. but ive never noticed them being enabled by default.
<Dr_willis> accesability features, sort of things.
<esperegu> Dr_willis: yeah. seams to make a difference
<esperegu> thx!
<esperegu> should everything be disabled there?
<Dr_willis> thats the kind of things i see in windioes that gets triggered onceya start playing a game and hit shift/ctrl a few timnes fast.. :)
<Dr_willis> such an annoying feature
<Dr_willis> ive never had an issue with it being enabled under kde by default.. when in doubt disable them all
<esperegu> Dr_willis: well.
<esperegu> kubuntu also somehow 'automaticly' enables them..
<esperegu> I've been trying to debug my keyboard the whole morning, not understanding why it suddenly is 'sticky'
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever seen it on by default. but if you keep your /home seperate - it might of been somting i turned off ages and ages ago
<esperegu> =)
<v6lur> is there a way to make a konqueror servicemenu "send file with skype" (like in windows)?
<squid0> hi. has anyone had any experience using the kde obex (bluetooth) sending tool with multiple local bluetooth devices? I can't select which bt device to use to send, where I have 2 possible ones
<me> hello
<me> i really really need some help
<me> im going insane
<me> stupid lcd monitor
<me> samsung peice of crap !
<Tm_T> me: stop, wait one minute, then rephrase your issue ;)
<me> when i turn on the computer everything loads grub etc. then when it comes to the gfx the lcd screen goes blank. But sometimes if i pull out the power cord to the lcd when i turn it on then put it back when it loads to the login screen it sometimes works !
<me> says sometimes to not optimal reso
<me> and when the lcd went on standby it didnt come back just blank !
<me> can anyone help me ?>
<Dr_willis> if its being told to use a res it cant handle it will do that.
<Dr_willis> I like my samsung 226bw
<me> i have a samsung syncmaster 913v
<me> but how can i change it
<me> i love this kubuntu feel but if i am unable to fix this i will have to go to vista
<Dr_willis> are you using dvi or vga conector?
<me> dvi ?
<me> vga i think
<Dr_willis> and whats your video card.
<me> 6600GT nvidia
<Dr_willis> if using VGA..  ick.. if you can use DVI then use DVI.
<reel_> hi, is there a key to activate code-folding in kdevelop for the whole file instead of folding each function ?
<me> what is dvi ?
<me> how can i tell the diff
<Dr_willis> with my system and some nvidia cards. I could not set the res properly on the monitors to some ranges. Untill i installed the nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> vga = the old fashined ones you have seen for years.
<Dr_willis> dvi - different look/conectors
<me> vga
<me> its all i know
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVI
<me> i got the nvidia driver installed
<Dr_willis> given how much better dvi looks then vga.. I would throw away the vga cables and use dvi if you possibially can.
<me> i got the monitor working now....... with a trick i did but its really annoying pulling out the cord everytime i boot up and waiting for the login screen and sometimes that doesnt even work
<Dr_willis> you dont gain anything by using vga on mondern hardware that supports dvi.
<me> it doesnt have a dvi cord plug
<me> throw the lcd away ? lol
<me> throw it at the FUCKING WINDOW
<me> hahah
<me> sorry ubot
<Dr_willis> I have gotten rid of all my old lcd's that dident support dvi.
<me> i got this lcd for giving a friend a bottle of spirits
<Dr_willis> it is well worth the $$ to upgrade to a newer monitor that can handle dvi. The picture will look MUCh nicer.
<me> im poor
<me> i read gas metres
<me> lol
<Dr_willis> plus DVI can send the proper info back to the video card. so you rarely have mode issues.
<Dr_willis> ive told this to several gamers at work and they dident belive me.. Untill they Finally got a dvi monitor...
<Dr_willis> Then they were like.. "i wished i had changed ages ago! i can read the little fonts now!'
<Dr_willis> "_
<me> lol
<me> ill bbl man
<me> ramsey kitchens on
<Tm_T> !ohmy | me
<ubotu> me: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Lawmaker calls for no-cost, porn-free, wireless 'Net access ..... Hmm... i would rather see 'spam' free.. :)
<oldmanemu> anyone know if there is a dsl (damn small linux) irc channel?
<Dr_willis> #DSL last i looked..if anyone was in there
<Pici> oldmanemu: try /msg chanserv list *dsl*
<Dr_willis> User Forums  	http://damnsmalllinux.org/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi
<henki> Is it a log somewhere about the latest updates/upgrades done with the update_manager?
<henki> sorry adept_manager
<tzd>  i have an issue with my ipod shuffle (1gb) and hardy. When i plug in my ipod Amarok and Kontact hangs. I have to reboot to get it working. Can someone please help me?
<ds187> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> tzd: Since Hardy isn't officially supported yet, please try #ubuntu+1
<tzd> genii: thanks!
<genii> tzd: Good luck with it
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gribouille> can I install the rc of 8.04 safely ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi genii :)
<BluesKaj> gribouille: if you have low end ati graphics , you'll be disappointed with Hardy
<gribouille> BluesKaj, why ?
<BluesKaj> <---may be forced into investing in a stand alone graphics card
<gribouille> BluesKaj, what's the problem ?
<BluesKaj> gribouille: no 3D or DRI
<genii> gribouille: The Release Candidate is fairly safe to upgrade to, but you still may want to wait til after official is out (2 days is not that long to wait)
<gribouille> genii, what can happen in 2 days ?
<gribouille> BluesKaj, is it worse than gutsy ?
<genii> gribouille: Fixes,patches
<BluesKaj> I just tried it out and the restricted driver used in Gutsy isn't available
<gribouille> genii, are there known issues with the rc ?
<BluesKaj> unless you install it yourself and try to edit the xorg.conf file
<gribouille> is it possible to install kubuntu without burning a CD ?
<genii> gribouille: A couple bugs on Launchpad so far, yes
<BluesKaj> gribouille: just a simple warning ... I would wait for the official release
<tzd> how come the app "gwenview" is default in kubuntu? Or perhaps it's just me that might have installed it after?
<Jucato> tzd: it is the default in Kubuntu. and it's the default in KDE 4 now as well
<gribouille> is it possible to install kubuntu without burning a CD ?
<tzd> Jucato: ok. What about ksquirrel... that sounds a bit more like a KDE app to me but then again I'm a *nix newbie
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> gwenview is a kde app, if that's what you're wondering about
<Jucato> (fwiw, ksquirrel looks exactly like gwenview...)
<albuntu> hello to all. can anyone tell me please a good and easy gui application to watermark videos with my own image ?
<Admiral_Chicago> albuntu: have you tried kino?
<genii> albuntu: Since you also asked in #ubuntu ... KDE or Gnome?
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never done video editing but i know Kino is promoted by many
<albuntu> genii: kde thanks. i am going to try kdenlive
<albuntu> someone suggested it to me in #ubuntu
<W8TAH> anyone here know how to make konversation play a sound on receipt of a message in Query or DCC chat?
<Jucato> W8TAH: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<W8TAH> Jucato: ive checked there -- i dont see anything relating to pms
<Ace2016> Hi al
<Ace2016> all*
<Ace2016> what wireless manager do you use?
<BluesKaj> configure konversation/highlight/enable sound for highlighted items
<kaminix> How would I make a font alias so that a made up font name links to another font?
<jhutchins_wk> kaminix: why?
<kaminix> jhutchins_wk: I'm not sure pages linking to MS ゴッチク will get MS Gothic on my system. :/
<enrique> spanish
<enrique> send please the link for spanish
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rdw> my problem is that when my notebook wakes up my laptop display stays shut. (i use xinerama, my 19" lcd goes awake). my network also stays suspended. any hints?
<sylwuchna> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<sylwuchna> its working
<sylwuchna> :]
<venik> is the RC release the same as the final release, or should I wait a few more days?
<Roihclem> venik: there will be changes, but it probably won't make much difference...
<darx> hi k3b fails to write dvd rw.
<Admiral_Chicago> venik: RCs are tested for the "best" RC to chose as the final release afaik
<darx> what ca i do?
<darx> *can
<BluesKaj> darx, write from ?
<darx> BluesKaj: from file.
<darx> ??
<Roihclem> darx: does it give an error?
<BluesKaj> darx , choose the data dvd option ?
<darx> it just says that if failed to erase
<darx> does erasing work for you guys?
<BluesKaj> it doesn't erase dvdrws , it just writes over the existing data
<darx> then why does it try to erase in the first place?
<darx> I haven't explicitly asked it to.
<darx> I just went to the make video dvd option and dragged some vob files and stuff to the video_ts folder and hit burn
<darx> my optical media being dvd-rw, k3b tries to preformat and fails to erase
<darx> If i'm doing it wrong, what's the proper way to do it?
<jak_74> hello
<darx> I tried with growisofs from the command line and that tried to erase and failed.
<BluesKaj> darx, have you installed kubuntu-retricted-extras ?
<BluesKaj> restricted
<darx> BluesKaj: no its not installed
<darx> should i install that package?
<BluesKaj> ok, you could try by unchecking "automatically erase " in configure k3b/advanced settings
<darx> but then, how would i erase if needed later?
<BluesKaj> it helps with codecs that unlawful stateside
<darx> oh
<darx> so is k3b unable to erase rw media without the restricted package?
<dyn-fo> Hi/Salut :D
<BluesKaj> darx,you can manually erase from the 'tools' tab
<darx> cool
<darx> i'll see how far this goes :)
<BluesKaj> no darx, but it may not burn unrecognized codecs
<BluesKaj> hence the restricted-extras
<dyn-fo> Someone can help me ? :p
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dyn-fo> I have KDE (but i had Gnome before) when i intalled KDE, konkeror and kopete, and other tools of KDE dont work with the connexion
<darx> BluesKaj: so if i have a video_ts and audio_ts folders of a non encrypted DVD, should i just burn those as data?
<dyn-fo> but firefox is still workin'
<darx> what i was trying to do was to go to video dvd option and drag and drop the contents of the video_ts folder to the video_ts folder inside of k3b's burn pane.
<jak_74> I am having a sound issue with my laptop. installed kubuntu Gutsy today on Dell D830 and I have no sound can someone help Please?
<Roihclem> dyn-fo: have you configured your network settings in the system settings?
<BluesKaj> darx , you should try "newvideo dvd project " first , if that doesn't work then I've found 'data" burned dvd works on newer standalone players
<Roihclem> jak_74: do you know if the soundcard has been detected?
<darx> BluesKaj: No go,, it tries to preformat and then prompts that the erase failed
<jak_74> it does not appear that way the speaker Icon says "Mixer cannot be found"
<jak_74> I am sorry I am very new at this
<jack__> hi, just installed kubuntu 7.10 and am trying to do the adept updater, but i get an error "could not commit changes" ?
<the_jonathan> hello!
<BluesKaj> darx, maybe a different dvdrw, just to eliminate faulty media
<the_jonathan> hope you had a good day :)
<the_jonathan> and now i have a (stupid? :D) question once again ;)
<genii> jak_74: Open Konsole, and put the command:  lspci | grep Audio                         and then tell us if the result says some HDA type of audio device please
<the_jonathan> umlauts are displayed as small boxes in e-mailsubjects in kontact
<the_jonathan> :/
<jak_74> Here is the results "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<Roihclem> jack__: I suggest you try running 'sudo apt-get install' in konsole
<SeicherlBoB> how can i modify the entries in remote:/ ?
<the_jonathan> i already tried to change the coding to the once that is used in germany but that only affected the e-mail-content thats now displayed correctly
<the_jonathan> but the subjects are still displayd wrong...
<genii> jak_74: Very well. There are then some additional steps to take regarding these adapters.
<genii> !intelhda | jak_74
<ubotu> jak_74: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jak_74> ok I will look at that site thank you!
<genii> jak_74: If you experience problems with the instructions please refer back here for asistance
<Roihclem> SeicherlBoB: the desktop files for remote are stored in ~/.kde/share/apps/remoteview/  You can edit them there
<SeicherlBoB> Roihclem: perfectly fine! thanks a lot
<jack__> Roihclem: I'm doing kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" hope it works :)
<Roihclem> jack__: good luck :)
<venik> any Zune users here?
<kmorrissey> hi everyone
<Roihclem> hey kmorrissey
<kmorrissey> I just installed compiz on kubuntu 7.10 it was working fine but now, none of the effects are working its like the 3d is switched off anyone no how I can enable 3d graphics
<kmorrissey> i lost the title bar in all the the windows just before this happened
<nosrednaekim> kmorrissey: what graphics card do you have
<kmorrissey> nvidia
<kmorrissey> i am already using the propiertory drivers
<kmorrissey> in other distros I no there is a control panel to enable 3d graphics, but I cant seem to find simular in kubuntu
<Roihclem> kmorrissey: have you restarted X or kubuntu since compiz crashed?
<kmorrissey> yes, no luck
<Roihclem> are you using gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> what does "glxinfo | grep -i Direct" say?
<kmorrissey> it didnt exactly crash it just switch off!!!
<tzd> my mounted fs doesn't work as they should. The mount dirs are always taken for some reason? Need help please!
<kmorrissey> 7.10
<kmorrissey> direct rendering = yes
<icewaterman> when i try to scan something with my scanner i run into the following problem: 1) i can scan as long as i like if i do it page after page without too much time in between. 2) if i wait for 5 minutes the scanning app wont respond when i try to scan again. when i restart the app i can scan again
<icewaterman> isnt the scanners fault because works on windows xp just fine.
<nosrednaekim> kmorrissey: then go to #compiz-fusion
<icewaterman> but i hate to start the application from time to time again.
<Roihclem> tzd: so you're mounting a partition, and after a while, it becomes unmounted and you cannot access your files?
<Roihclem> icewaterman: are you using kooka?
<icewaterman> Roihclem: sometimes, but happens also with xsane
<icewaterman> Roihclem: or gimp using xsane
<icewaterman> Roihclem: i am using an usb scanner so i suspect its something usb-related though i experience this problem on several boards with entirely different chipsets
<tzd> Roihclem: no, i can't mount a drive that should be mounted automatically according to my fstab. It's suppose to mount to /media/sdc1 but it wont mount automatically anymore. Instead it assigns itself a new name. It used to be /dev/sdc1 but now it's all of a sudden /dev/sdd1
<icewaterman> Roihclem: i even had the same problem on debian
<Roihclem> icewaterman: sounds more like its a problem with the driver kubuntu is using for the scanner.  I have no idea what so all about that though, so sorry I can't help :(
<Roihclem> tzd: is it a removable drive?  (a USB drive)
<tzd> Roihclem: yes. I also have the same issue with an ipod shuffle
<Roihclem> tzd: is the entry in fstab using the drive's uuid, or just /dev/foo?
<tzd> Roihclem: /dev/...
<tzd> Roihclem: i have a link to my fstab in pastebin if that helps?
<Roihclem> tzd: You can try mounting by uuid rather than /dev/.  I've had the same thing using usb drives
<Roihclem> tzd: might do... link away
<tzd> Roihclem: http://pastebin.com/d5a7650f9
<tzd> Roihclem: the thing is that it worked before
<Roihclem> tzd: I had trouble because I was mounting different drives in different orders (with card readers and things).  I'm not sure how kubuntu is meant to mount them, so I don't know if its not working or just normal behaviour
<genii> Roihclem: When you have many external storage devices, best to use UUID for mounting, then the system cannot confuse them, as with /dev names
<tzd> genii: i see. So by entering the devices UUID in my fstab then i won't have messed up mount points?
<Roihclem> genii: yeah, I figured that might be the case.  It hasn't really been a problem for me though.
<genii> tzd: It won't think /dev/sdd which is a certain device one day depending on order you plugged in your devices is /dev/sde the next day for instance. The UUID doesn't alter, as the /dev names do
<genii> tzd: To find the UUIDs on your system, usually the command: blkid         will tell you them
<tzd> genii: i see. Then that's my issue :) Thanks for your help and thanks to Roihclem as well for helping :)
<Roihclem> tzd: no worries :)
<tzd> genii: is the cmd really: blkid ? nothing happens when i try that
<hydrogen> genii: or you could just use halrules to make the mountpoints static..
<smlsteve> greetings
<mkultras> hello !
<Roihclem> good morning!
<mkultras> so kubuntu 8 is out now its no longer beta ?
<bleh> o.O
<smlsteve> can we recieve helpful tips about using kubuntu here
<mkultras> yeah i think we can
<mkultras> i have before her
<mkultras> e
<smlsteve> ok great
<Roihclem> mkultras: Kubuntu 8.04 hasn't been officially released yet.
<smlsteve> i am new to the OS but i like what i see so far
<smlsteve> very user friendly
<mkultras> i just put gnome on my kubuntu i couldnt get kde working for me just yet i'm not used to it
<mkultras> ah i see
<genii> tzd: If blkid does not give you UUID of your disks, try instead: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mkultras> its just a release candidate rc so that means its testing still i gues
<genii> hydrogen: I'm not overly familiar with halrules (at least not yet:) )
<tzd> genii: that worked, although now i have all UUIDs but i don't know which one is which :/
<smlsteve> i had a problem with kubuntu 7.10 right out of the box with adept locking up after half of the updates installed and killing the grub menu
<mkultras> tzd: you can look in /etc/fstab to see which uuid goes to which mount point i think
<smlsteve> found resolution in BUGs.kde.org
<tzd> mkultras: it only covers 2 out of 8 UUIDs im afraid
<mkultras> oh i see
<genii> tzd: You can remove the drive, do ls /dev/disk/by-uuid, reinsert it, issue again the command and then you will know which it is
<mkultras> try blkid.tab instead then
<noaXess> i backup some files with rsync to a synology NAS..
<genii> (the one which does not appear when drive is not in)
<tzd> genii: simple as it gets, nice one! Sorry for not thinking that one out ;P
<noaXess> rsync will preserve the user/group perms.. but the synology NAS doesn't support this..
<noaXess> i can't found the option from rsync to disable preserving group and user perms..
<noaXess> any idea?
<ds187> tzd: just do an "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" then it should show you the disk-names
<flipstar> tzd: btw you have to run blkid as root..then it will nicely list the drives
<smlsteve> any good programs for sync ing my wm device with kubuntu
<smlsteve> guess not
<genii> tzd: You can alternately do: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ds187> genii: that's what i said :-)
<tzd> thanks ds187 and flipstar... worked like a charm now :D
<mkultras> smlsteve: whats a wm windows media ?
<genii> ds187: Ah, didn't see it :)
<ds187> :-)
<JackWinter> is it a bad idea to mount /home on a separate fs in order to share it between kubuntu, ubuntustudio and possibly 64bit ubuntu?
<kmorrissey> hi again!!!
<kmorrissey> ok the only way I can get compiz to run is to use the command $compiz --replace
<kmorrissey> anyone no how I can make compiz work on startup
<tzd> genii: almost done with my fstab but i have a question regarding the top 2 "defaulted" mounting points in there. One looks like this: proc /proc proc defaults 0 0   Is that really correct?
<genii> tzd: Yes
<tzd> genii: ok cool. The other one that looks a bit strange is: UUID=8be5e179-d8e3-450c-b750-6573e4162930  ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<ubuntu> scuse me ?
<ubuntu> -?
<SlimeyPete> hi
<ubuntu> i'm french
<tzd> genii: that other one is right underneath. It doesn't seem to have a mount point specified?
<ds187> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: you're welcome to speak english in here, or else:
<SlimeyPete> ^^ that ;)
<genii> tzd: It's (/proc) a dynamic directory which has info that is always changing
<genii> tzd: No mountpoint doesn't look right. Probably it's /
<ubuntu> thank tou
<ubuntu> you ><
<genii> The 0 1 at end indicate the root fs (/)
<kmorrissey> also when I acivate compiz i get 32 desktops that I cant cut back to 4
<genii> kmorrissey: Change the virtual number of desktops in the ccsm
<tzd> genii: should i set it to "/" ? I don't have any other mounts in my fstab that has root specified so you must be right?
<kmorrissey> genii I tried that but its already on 1
<genii> tzd: Don't yet make any change. Pastebin the /etc/fstab for a look first please
<tzd> genii: ok
<tzd> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6251166b
<genii> kmorrissey: Right now I don't have Compiz on to go check exact place to change it. They will know exactly where it is in the compiz channel tho. I think it's #compiz or possibly #compiz-fusion
<genii> tzd: Reading
<kmorrissey> ok thanks
<genii> tzd: I would definitely say thats your /  although why no mountpoint seems to work I don't know. It would not hurt to specify it
<tzd> genii: I've modified my fstab now with uuid so it should work now i think :) Before i had /dev/...
<tzd> genii: thanks once again! :)
<BluesKaj> anyone trying to install apps in Canada using the *.ca repos is in for a long wait ..commenting out any *.ca debs is recommended ..then add the us counterpart universe and multiverse repos if you can http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.debian/browse_thread/thread/6db73bec270939e8
<Pici> BluesKaj: What does that link have to do with what you just said?
<BluesKaj> Pici, you can copy and paste the required debs from the page into your sources.list if you want ...the canadian repositories are down
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands
<grigris> hi to all
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> all
<genii> BluesKaj: When the .ca repo goes down, i use instead debian.yorku.ca
<ubuntu> who was french ?
<ds187> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ds187> :-)
<ubuntu> thank
<ubuntu> m
<tzd> genii: changing all the fs to UUID in fstab solved all my issues, including the one with my ipod. Excellent help! Thanks a bunch :)
<genii> tzd: Glad to help :)
<tzd> genii: it's good there are ppl like you, otherwise I'd be sitting here the whole next week trying to figure out what might be wrong.... Now I'm able to go out and enjoy the sun out here :)
 * genii sits in his dungeon office-closet and wonders what sunlight looks like
<genii> ;)
<llutz> genii: but you still remember, that there is a sun outside.. respect
<genii> llutz: True, true
<rajiv_nair> hello
<rajiv_nair> i just installed KDE 4.0.3 on my GNOME+KDE gutsy install. Now when i login to KDE 4 kiba dock,avant window navigator and screenlets run automatically on startup and my kicker is missing
<rajiv_nair> any ideas?
<genii> rajiv_nair: They may be of more help in the channel #kubuntu-kde4
<rajiv_nair> alrightey
<rajiv_nair> thanks
<reese> hi! does anybody know how to solve this in kaffeine? anytime I load subtitles, it gets me a "URL not found path_video#subtitle:path_subtitle". It worked last week, but now I'm unable to load subtitles. didn't get help in #kaffeine
<BluesKaj> genii , does the debian yorku repos work ok with gutsy apps ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Yup, and Hardy
<BluesKaj> genii, I have to ask
<BluesKaj> ok thx
<genii> np
<Uwo> 4
<jussio1> Uwo: ?
<BluesKaj> genii , testing main non-free contrib and sid main non-free contrib ?
<genii> No, York University
<genii> nvm :)
<mifauna> hola
<BluesKaj> deb http://debian.yorku.ca/debian/ sid main non-free contrib
<mifauna> como estan
<Pici> !es | mifauna
<ubotu> mifauna: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Uwo> hi all. i renamed my wifi router and changed the password... i can now no longer connect to it by changing sys settings (problem with IP although dhcp) or through wireless assistant (still "connecting to..." old name + fails)... i can however connect through iwconfig + dhclient..... my Q: are there still some old settings in a file anywhere, how could i change them manually (through kate)?
<Uwo> i now have to do the iwconfig + dhclient every time i start the computer... it no longer connects automatically
<BluesKaj> Uwo, you might check init.d and look for the router.conf file and edit the name there
<Uwo> blueskaj:tnx. where exactly is the init.d file?
<eddieftw> Uwo: /etc/init.d
<eddieftw> cd /etc
<Ketrel> On Gutsy, does anyone use guidance-power-manager AND have the python-sexy package installed AND NOT have guidance lockup when they bring up the main window?
<genii> BluesKaj: Dunno about sid, but they have several dists there, and all the *buntu ones. You could browse it by the url maybe
<BluesKaj> Uwo,you could edit by using the  run command as well , alt+F2, ' kdesudo konqueror /etc/init.d ' . That gives permission to edit the file save it.
<BluesKaj> ok genii , thx much
<Uwo> BluesKaj: only problem is that init.d is a dir, i am still looking for a file which would include the wireless settings
<genii> BluesKaj: I sometimes look there in http://debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu           for specific packages in main or so
<kaksnsdj> hej. how to install kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 RC?
<unix_infidel> join #virtualo
<unix_infidel> whoops.
<sorush20> how do I sumcheck a cd
<kaksnsdj> hej. how to install kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 RC?
<jacalope> anyone have access to a printable kde shortcut cheat sheet
<mirash> help please
<jacalope> and secondly does anyone know a default shortcut in kde (kubuntu) where you can instantly open up a new email for you to write?
<mirash> can i order kubuntu6.06LTS through shipit?
<mirash> anyone?
<genii> mirash: Yes you can
<mirash> it is the only compatible version for my pc
<mirash> how???
<mirash> on the shipit page, only kubuntu8.04LTS is there
<mirash> anyone help me
<genii> mirash: It mst have been changed recently. Previously it was 6.06 and 7.10 available
<BluesKaj> hmm, genii, got url for the browsing the york repos ?
<genii> BluesKaj: http://debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu     is what i start at for ubuntu
<rbrunhuber> I'm trying to install ubuntu and have a ata config disk in partitioner. Whats this?
<zorglu_> q. how come security.ubuntu.com is not mirrored like others ?
<stdin> it is
<kaminix> Why won't KDE show MS Gothic on a page which specifies it?
<genii> It's mirred in the way like you see universe main      and so on
<stdin> in the <release>-security repository
<kaminix> Might sound like a small problem, but when reading Japanese it is not since a Chinese fonts will show Chinese varities of the characters instead of Japanese ones.
<zorglu_> stdin: ah ok. maybe it is me being unlucky. all my ubuntu install for on fr.* for 'normal'
<muesli> kaminix: it probably doesn't have the font installed
<zorglu_> stdin: and security.ubuntu.com without any .fr, for security
<kaminix> muesli: I have MS Gothic installed, it shows fine in Friedfox
<stdin> zorglu_: the reason why we don't default to having any mirror for <release>-security is because some mirrors don't update very often, so we make sure you're pointed at the main server
<steveire> Hi I tried backing up a dvd with k3b and it failed with 'Failed to retrieve all CSS keys'. Any other method I can use? I can play the dvd fine...
<pod1> sup playas
<zorglu_> stdin: ah ok, this explains it
<eddieftw>  /msg mirash hello?
<eddieftw> oops
<eddieftw> is mirash still around?
<stdin> not in here anyway, mir<tab> turns up nothing
<Pici> eddieftw: nope
<zorglu_> q. is there a known issue between a recent kernel and a libc6 bug on ubuntu feisty ? my hosted server crashes frequently and im told this is a software issue
<eddieftw> :/ i was just about to offer help
<djouallah> is opera available to kubuntu8.04
<djouallah> i searched in adept without result ?
<stdin> from the canonical partner repo, yes
<stdin> should be in Add/Remove
<djouallah> i checked already all the ressource list
<lantius> hello, I've installed Kubuntu 6.06 and I've installed nvidia drivers from repositories. Nevertheless It doesn't work, If I change the load to drive, nv to nvidia, it stops at the beginning with the kde logo. I have a nvidia TNT2 , what should I do?
<ScorpKing> hiya stdin
<stdin> hey ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> lantius: have you tried the binary drivers?
<djouallah> xine extra plugin, it is here but can't check it ?
<stdin> djdarkman: make sure you have all the repos enabled, from Adept: Adept->Manage Repositories and check all the boxes
<lantius> ScorpKing, Binary drivers are in the repositories , aren't they ?
<stdin> erm, djouallah
<ScorpKing> lantius: no
<ScorpKing> !nvidia | lantius
<lantius> ok
<lantius> !nvidia
<ubotu> lantius: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lantius> Thanks
<ScorpKing> lantius: the link should be on there. if you have problems come back here. i'll be here for a few hours
<djouallah> sorry, what is erm !
<lantius> As usual, you are very helpful.
<ScorpKing> !info erm
<ubotu> Package erm does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> djouallah: the message above was for you, not djdarkman
<ScorpKing> lantius: np :)
<djouallah> stdin already done all, aprt from source !
<djdarkman> omg, I gotta get another nick :D
<ScorpKing> djdarkman: make it djdarkman-hijacked ;)
<djouallah> i have a new relative ;)
<djouallah> ok even in opera web site, there is no package for 8.04
<_dennister> hey channel...hoping to get some help with network manager...problem present in 2 newly-configured machines
<_dennister> on this one i get no error messages in dmesg or syslog, but when I try to get lisa going I get: NetManager::prepare: bind (TCP) failed, errno: 98
<_dennister> that same message is on other machine (differrent symptoms, too), but i want to leave that one for now
 * ScorpKing has to reboot quickly.. brb
<gomoran2> Hello, I'm just ugrading a kubuntu gutsy to hardy. Now all Fonts look ugly (blured and colored), even setting lcd_filter to lcdfilterlegacy does not help (any more). How do I get decent glyphrendering back?
<_dennister> anybody got any ideas? I've already tried fiddling with hosts and such on the other machine, does no good...lisa doesn't show up in system settings-->networking, and although zeroconf is enabled there, nothing shows up (I can ping other machines)
<_dennister> anyone available to help with networking? i understand it's quiet sometimes, and people do other things
<_dennister> something new I've seen: trying to restart networking and some added info: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Arrow> Hi all
<_dennister> howdy...u have a problem? or can u help with networking?
<Arrow> anyone get Kubuntu booted on a late model Phenom?
 * Arrow is having 'issues'
<Ruairidh> Hey all
<_dennister> not me
<Ruairidh> _dennister: you have a networking problem?
<_dennister> i'm having issues, too, but this channel is quieter than usual
<_dennister> Ruairidh: yes :)
<Ruairidh> What's the issue? I'll see if I can help :)
<_dennister> new install, can surg easily, no probs, but can't get lisa going
<Arrow> I 'did' manage to update my Mobo BIOS that's a step
<Ruairidh> Bleh no good with the apps mate, sorry :(
<_dennister> or actually, it is listening, but that and zeroconf are problematic...lisa doesn't show up in system settings-->networking
<_dennister> szeroconf is enabled there, but  not showing network or other machines i can ping
<Arrow> I downloaded the KDE4 version of Hardy...it says kernel immage is corrupted...
<Arrow> that's desktop 64 bit
<Seren__> is there a way to know what type of USB I have on my system other that using lspci ?
<Arrow> the 32 bit on boots fine
<_dennister> if i try to restart networking, terminal gives me: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<_dennister> Ruairidh: is that enough info for u?
<Ruairidh> Yeah just thinking about it
<Ruairidh> I'm not great with the applications, more into the guts of internetworking :p
<_dennister> Seren__: u can try installing hal-device-manager
<Ruairidh> brb
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any performance drop after installing Qemu or similar?
<Ruairidh> Damn, got guests. Sorry about this
<Seren__> dennister : I'll have a look at what it does
<_dennister> Ruairidh: k...going out for a cig
<Ruairidh> ^^
 * Arrow will return..(that's a threat)
<Arrow> later all
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any performance drop after installing Qemu or similar?
<BluesKaj> _ZeuZ_, most virtual OS's slow down somewhat vs the real thing
<_ZeuZ_> BluesKaj, thing is I don;t want the emulator to slow down my system when it's not in use
<_dennister> BluesKaj: hi there :) that supergrub.iso you gave me really helped with tecra8000 and mini.ixo installation :)
<BluesKaj> _ZeuZ_,is it running in the background as a daemon , ready to launch at a moment's notice , ...you could check in system settings/advanced/system services, to check whether it's booting at start up
<BluesKaj> cool, _dennister , glad it worked
<_dennister> the main problem with the tecra is that w2k is still faster than xubuntu or kubuntu
<_dennister> linux crawls :(
<djdarkman> is there a way to get the install date of linux?
<djdarkman> I mean I would like to know when I installed my kubuntu
<mooper> hi, how do I install an rpm on me ubuntu?
<djdarkman> mooper: you need to install alien
<BluesKaj> _dennister, actually w2k is MS's best OS ...this from ppl I used to work with , who still swear by it not at it :)
<djdarkman> but it`s not recommended, to install rpms on ubuntu mooper
<djdarkman> mooper: what rpm do you want to install?
<ubuntu> can anyone temme frm where i get java for kubuntu
<_dennister> but right now I have another networking problem with two machines...and this one i'm working on now has lisa listening on wrong interface...only 0.0.0.0...when i try to restart lisa from terminal i get: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<genii> djdarkman: If you ls -ld on an originally created dir like var or usr it should reflect the day you installed
<mooper> A proprietary widget thing for backups
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , use adept pkg manager to install java
<djdarkman> hmmmm good poitn genii
<_dennister> i can ping other machines on the network, but that's it...zeroconf is enabled in system settings-->network, but doesn't show up or do anything
<djdarkman> ubuntu: search for sun-java
<andyt> uname -a ?
<_dennister> ahhhh...genii: :-)
<mooper> djdarkman: A proprietary widget thing for backups I think itll be okay
<genii> hi _dennister
<djdarkman> mooper: sudo apt-get install alien
<mooper> djdarkman: thanks
<djdarkman> mooper: and then sudo alien -i rpm_file_name.rpm
<djdarkman> np mooper , hope it`ll work
<_dennister> genii: can you help me with simple netwworking problem here? BluesKaj is helping ubuntu
<BluesKaj> _dennister, 127.0.0.1 perhaps?
<_dennister> BluesKaj: no, 0.0.0.0
<genii> _dennister: Work is busy but if you can stand the lag I'll be back and forth from the computer
<BluesKaj> try 127etc
<TameLion> Hi all! Is there any way to get fx2 or fx3 working with the kde file picker? The ui.allow_platform_file_picker set to false still uses the ooollld one
<_dennister> genii: no, its ok, i may have to put this machine away for a little while...got other things/machines i have to get done today
<ScorpKing> _dennister: i didn't follow you whole post . did you replace one of you cards perhaps?
<mooper> djdarkman: balls, it cant find java
<mooper> :) might have to get a bit of centos on the go
<ScorpKing> mooper: java is in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<djdarkman> mooper: do you have java?
<_dennister> ScorpKing: no, i didn't...i just have lots of machines I've been working on refurbishing here
<ScorpKing> djdarkman: oh ok. what cards is enabled in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<_dennister> this one has always had the same nic/mac address
<ScorpKing> ugh..
<ScorpKing> _dennister: that was for you ^
<djdarkman> ScorpKing: :D
<ScorpKing> hehe.. ;)
<_dennister> ScorpKing: thx a lot
<ScorpKing> _dennister: found the problem?
<_dennister> nope
<ScorpKing> _dennister: is eth0 just missing? what does lshw | less say? press q to exit less
<_dennister> when i go to restart networking thru /etc/init.d...i still get: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<_dennister> yet i can surf, and obviously i can talk to you guys
<ScorpKing> _dennister: what interfaces does ifconfig show?
<_dennister> ScorpKing: hold on a sec
 * ScorpKing holds on..
<_dennister> ScorpKing: ifconfig shows what i expect: eth0 and lo
<ScorpKing> is eth0 in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules or is it something else??
<_ZeuZ_> !hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> !thc-hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thc-hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_dennister> lshw | less shows a lot of info...the eth0 card i'm expecting, and a f/m i haven't even started configuring/testing yet
<trappist> I've got some nfs4 exports shared successfull, but I can't make them read-write.  no errors, just permission denied when I try to write, even as root.  any ideas?
<ScorpKing> _dennister: ok it looks like eth0 is not set up correctly
<trappist> *successfully
<ScorpKing> trappist: root can't write nfs
<trappist> oh?
<ScorpKing> trappist: look at the uid of the owner on the nfs mounts
<_dennister> ScorpKing: and eth0 is showing up in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ScorpKing> _dennister: did you doublecheck your interfaces file?
<trappist> ScorpKing: got it working, thanks :)  woulda never figured that out
<ScorpKing> trappist: you're welcome. it took me a while to figure out myself when i tried to dd to nfs.
<_dennister> ScorpKing: yes i did double-check interfaces awhile back and it's open again now
<ScorpKing> _dennister: can you pastebin the eth0 section?
<_dennister> i see nothing wrong, but i'll pastebin the whole thing; it's short
<_dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_ZeuZ_> !install hydra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install hydra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> !msg | _ZeuZ_
<psycose> hi
<ubotu> _ZeuZ_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ScorpKing> ugh.. wrong one sorry
<_ZeuZ_> ?
<_ZeuZ_> x'D
<_dennister> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64022/
<psycose> How can i know all packages present in a K/Ubuntu CD (alternate or not) or DVD ? thanks
<_ZeuZ_> Any tutorial for installing THC-Hydra in Ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> _dennister: #iface eth0 inet dhcp is the problem. uncomment it
<ScorpKing> _ZeuZ_: not even sure what that is. have you tried searching the forums?
<_ZeuZ_> I just need it to clear my routers cache, I forgot the password, and I cannot reset it, have no phisical access to it
<_ZeuZ_> psh, gonna use Backtrack to get rid of that problem...
<_dennister> ScorpKing: lol...how could i have missed that?...done
<ScorpKing> _dennister: it happens. :) try it now
<genii> _ZeuZ_: Geth the source from http://freeworld.thc.org/releases/hydra-5.4-src.tar.gz then use checkinstall (install it if neccesary) to make a deb which you can then install/uninstall from package manaher
<_dennister> ScorpKing: i did try it, but netstat is still showing the same results: lisa is listening on 0.0.0.0
<genii> *manager
<genii> Bah, he left
<_dennister> although i'm ot getting error messages
<ScorpKing> _dennister: i have no idea how to change the route on the fly. haven't got around looking into that yet.
<_dennister> ScorpKing: it may be all right, actually...perhaps it's because i haven't had two networking interfaces for so long that i've forgotten about the interfaces file...later today/over next few days I'll be building a dhcp server for pxe installations, so i Needed this refresher i guess
<_dennister> also unusual is that these machines where I've been having difficulty with lisa/networking have the linux f/modems, which I'm not using to dealing with at all
<ScorpKing> _dennister: edubuntu does all of that for you btw ;)
<_dennister> ScorpKing: ahhhhhhh, but these machines I'm refurbishing are for teenagers, and they'll be turned off by anything with "edu" in it :)
<ScorpKing> _dennister: well, modems.. i'd rather not go there but www.linmodems.org is a good start
<ScorpKing> _dennister: you can change all the graphics ;)
<_dennister> the networking I have been doing for myself are usually more advanced...samba, servers...with just single ethernet cards...........yes, i know about linmodems
<_dennister> ScorpKing: more than I want to do for the kids, I'm afraid...i want them to learn how to customize their pc's to their liking....I'm just ding basics like making sure hardware & multimedia is working
<ScorpKing> _dennister: also, run aptitude search edubuntu / ltsp and see if the ltsp server shows up. it will make things a lot easier for you
<ScorpKing> ah i see
<_dennister> yes, i have been looking at ltsp for a terminal server project I'm doing for a consultant who's coming over tomorrow...he hasn't touched linux in over 10 years, so I need to do a test machine now for ubuntuserver (hardy release candidate)
<_dennister> i'm just gonna give them the server, no gui at all, for his client's family
<ScorpKing> _dennister: i wish you all the best then. *ubuntu has it all so just keep looking ;)
<_dennister> parents want something ugly their daughters won't touch :-)
<_dennister> ScorpKing: yes, and I should get going now...i thing I now know what the problem is on both these machines...ty :)
<ScorpKing> you're welcome. good luck and have fun
<_dennister> later folks...i knew it was something simple i was forgetting :)
<mooper> I have cups-pdf installed but its not coming up as a printer. Any Ideas?
<Riddell> Kubuntu CDs up for testing!
<bin4ry> hey together
<bin4ry> i need to access a link:  crid://foo.bar  with firefox. Firefox cant handle the protocol
<bin4ry> any1?
<PhilRod> bin4ry: if no one here knows, try #firefox
<spanther> bin4ry:  what do you want? :)
<bin4ry> okidoke
<bin4ry> spanther: i want to access a link    crid://foo.bar    firefox cant handle the proto "crid" since it doesnt know it
<spanther> i see
<spanther> tried with konversation?
<spanther> uh sorry lol
<spanther> konqueror i mean
<bin4ry> uhm...no?
<bin4ry> how?
<spanther> um okay not supported either...
<spanther> i have no clue
<bin4ry> well i could register it manualy
<bin4ry> and due to the assumption that it is a videostream i could link it to xine
<TimS> Whats the shortcut to get the window settings dialogue up, I fullscreened a program and aren't sure how to un full screen it
<emilsedgh> TimS: i think F11
<TimS> Nope :(
<spanther> 8.04 uses KDE3 ?
<emilsedgh> spanther: two diferrent versions.
<emilsedgh> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<spanther> emilsedgh: i just installed kubuntu 8.04 with wubi and then i started in a really pretty desktop :D
<spanther> so clean buttons animations and window decorations
<emilsedgh> spanther: yeah, kde4 is really nice.even if its so incomplete ;)
<wietse> hi guys
<wietse> i've just accidentically deleted my bar at the bottom of my OS
<spanther> emilsedgh: well i am not sure that it is kde4 because its not black and ugly like preview pictures of kde4 :P
<llutz> nice for screenshots, nothing to work with (yet)
<wietse> which like shows application running etc, and icons
<wietse> can anyone help me get it back?
<llutz> wietse: alt-f2: kicker
<wietse> llutz: i luv yu
<emilsedgh> spanther: hm.open an application and go to Help->About KDE
<livingdots> so, konversation works well...
<wietse> :p
<llutz> wietse: sry, i'm married
<spanther> emilsedgh:  it is 3.5.9
<wietse> hmm shame
<wietse> too bad
<wietse> ciao!
<spanther> but the design is so awesome lol
<emilsedgh> spanther: well, KDE3 rocks too :D
<spanther> i've seen some "i hope" really beta pics of KDE4 with an ugly black bar what had big buttons for people who need glasses and with fonts without smoothing so it looked yeah...ugly xD
<emilsedgh> spanther: you have no idea how great is KDE4 (not 4.0)
<spanther> well it looks ugly :(
<spanther> not so pretty than my 3.5.9 with these round shiny glossy window decorations in blue colour hehe
<spanther> how to check the designs name?
<emilsedgh> spanther: because KDE3 was developed and tested for years.but kde4 is just born
<emilsedgh> spanther: if you really want to know what do i mean, go to kde.org's screenshots gallerry and compare 3.0 with 3.5
<sparklingshrew> yeah, I'll be waiting until it's matured a bit :(
<spanther> my KDe doesnt look standard i looks well more shiny
<spanther> kde.org doesnt have this design i have here
<spanther> they have the original standard KDE3 design
<emilsedgh> spanther: yeah.kde3's default look is ugly
<spanther> how to check theme
<emilsedgh> spanther: check theme of what?
<spanther> themes installed where i can switch them and look which one is activated now :)
<emilsedgh> spanther: System Settings->Appearance
<spanther> its marked as "Current Scheme" lol
<spanther> so i still cant see which one it is by name :/
<spanther> ah window decoration is Crystal
<spanther> 1.0.5 built march 11 2008
<spanther> its so pretty *-*
<spanther> widget style is QtCurve
<nosrednaekim> qtCurve rocks...
<nosrednaekim> especially since there is a kde4 style :)
<spanther> well i host it :)
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: QtCurve when you have Oxygen?! :P
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: yeah oxygen is way better, but then kde3 apps look out of place and ugly
<spanther> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/4/snapshot2uu2.png
<spanther> so small + clean + glossy :D love this one
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: right.i used to love my kde3 look, but now that i have kopete from kde3 and others from kde4, i just dont like it anymore.oxygen is too beautiful
 * nosrednaekim prays for a kde3 oxygen theme
<spanther> i love themes with shiny and slim window decorations and thin scroll bars :)
<spanther> including small but high res icons
<spanther> brb reboot
<Dragonath> hmm so how do I find out which region my dvd player is set to?
<spanther> help o.o
<wietse> is there a command that would list all the .jpg's on my machine and their locations?
<nosrednaekim> wietse: yeah.... do "man find" i'm not sure what the exact syntax will be
<spanther> http://pastebin.com/m15866b81  <-- whats this somebody knows about ?
<trappist> wietse: sudo find / -iname '*.jpg'
<JackWinter> is there anything i should watch out with when sharing /home/user between kubuntu/ubuntustudio and maybe 64bit us ?
<sourcemaker_> I have tested the "Now listening" plugin for kopete... but it does not work... are there known problems?
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: you need to be running amarok
<nosrednaekim> JackWinter: nope
<sourcemaker_> nosrednaekim: yes... I have and the messages is shown in kopete... but my friends do not see the messages of my current playing tracks
<wietse> thanks trappist
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: so you see the results of /media, but your freinds don't?
<JackWinter> nosrednaekim: so just the occasional backup of dot files etc..?
<coggz> are we allowed to ask for help with... hack... problems?
<ScorpKing> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sourcemaker_> nosrednaekim: yes.. that's the problem
<nosrednaekim> JackWinter: that'd be smart, yes
<sourcemaker_> nosrednaekim: there are all using the icq client... not kopete
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: I see.... try typing in /media here...
<ScorpKing> coggz: does that awnser you question? ;)
<coggz> ScorpKing: not pirate software,
<spanther> ScorpKing:  hack not crack :P
<coggz> ScorpKing: about folder access
<ScorpKing> coggz: ask away then :P
<coggz> anyone suggest a good channel
<spanther> http://pastebin.com/m15866b81 <-- maybe somebody??
<ScorpKing> spanther: is gconftool installed?
<spanther> ScorpKing:  i dont know
<spanther> its a fresh system made with wubi
<ScorpKing> spanther: aptitude search gconftool and look for i on the beginning of the line of gconftool-2
<spanther> but i cant install gconftool
<spanther> aah gconf2 :) thank you scorp
<nosrednaekim> this would be #1 a ubuntu question and #2, a hardy question which means #ubuntu+1
<ScorpKing> you're welcome spanther :)
<spanther> nosrednaekim: you're wrong its kubuntu with kubuntu splash and KDE :P
<spanther> ScorpKing:  ^^
<nosrednaekim> spanther: then why do you need gconf? thats GNOME
<spanther> nosrednaekim: i dont know what is what i am not a professional okay ????
<spanther> i dont know why
<_ZeuZ_> !rt73
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spanther> will they ship kubuntu 8.04 final release with torrent too? because http would be overloaded at the first few days hehe
<Ruairidh> I'd imagine so
<Ruairidh> It'd be logical at least
<spanther> yep and faster :)
<Ruairidh> Which equates to pure win :D
<spanther> or killing the internet xD
<spanther> stressed network hehe :)
<Ruairidh> Stressed networks are never fun
<spanther> well internet for real is just a big network :)
<Ruairidh> Well it's actually an amalgamation of small networks
<Ruairidh> That's why we say internetwork ;)
<spanther> international network *g*   internet
<Ruairidh> It's not an international network as such, it's like the world's biggest cluster :P
<spanther> none of these SL clients will run there's a file missing well okay any other good game with 3D then? :/
<Ruairidh> OpenArena? RTCW:ET?
<spanther> someting what can use 8800gt maybe? :)
<Ruairidh> Pong? :p
<spanther> is there a quake wars demo?
<spanther> lol @ pong xD
<Ruairidh> That I don't know, not a big gamer
<Ruairidh> Wee brother has it on windows but I doubt that counts
<spanther> i wanted to leave windows as soon i can so i switched to nvidia today my card arrived and yeah i think very soon i'll reformat my harddrive for 8.04 :D
<spanther> when its final *g*
<Ruairidh> Heh
<Ruairidh> I used to run a VM
<Ruairidh> And then decided a smaller hdd for linux would be cool
<Ruairidh> And finally moved over here for my tech work. I only use windows for Counter Strike now
<spanther> wine still doesnt support it? xD
<Ruairidh> Yeah it does but the frame rate isn't fantastic
<Ruairidh> So I go native
<spanther> i dont know when but once my ATI card really worked at linux :D then i used wine and this worked too lol but after a wine update it didnt work anymore..
<Ruairidh> Weird
<Ruairidh> I feel kinda guilty, I'm on gnome atm but am in #kubuntu
<spanther> but i really wanna get rid of these annoying phone calls for activation and "lets see what's your hardware" spy shit x.x
<spanther> linux is stable these days so yeah
<christophoros> how can i install flash on kubuntu ?
<Ruairidh> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<spanther> christophoros: flash-plugin-nonfree :)
<Ruairidh> Ah missed a hyphon :p
<spanther> xD
<Ruairidh> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<karthikp> christophoros: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of this and more. Definitely recommend that as a first thing to do with a fresh install.
<Odd-rationale> Ruairidh: no you got it right
<Odd-rationale> flashplugin-nonfree
<Ruairidh> Oh cool, go me :D
<spanther> thought flash and plugin would be two different words sorry then :)
<christophoros> karthikp any other tips to do on fresh intall ?:p
 * Ruairidh hits spanther with a fish
<Ruairidh> :D
<spanther> lool
<spanther> for ubuntu is it ubuntu-restricted-extras then ?
<karthikp> I used to have a long list of things to do, mostly to get different formats to play etc. But kubuntu-restricted-extras is one awesome package.
<Ruairidh> May well be yeah
<Odd-rationale> spanther: yes
<Ruairidh> Anyone fancy putting forward some music recommendations?
<karthikp> Also, you need to do one more thing to get DVDs to play...
<christophoros> Building dependency tree
<christophoros> Reading state information... Done
<christophoros> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$
<christophoros> any ideas?.
<spanther> 202mb downloading oh my.. lol :D
<Ruairidh> libdvdcss?
<Ketrel> On Gutsy, does anyone use guidance-power-manager AND have the python-sexy package installed AND NOT have guidance lockup when they bring up the main window?
<Odd-rationale> karthikp: sudo /usr/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<karthikp> I believe it runs along the lines of sudo /usr/lib/doc/libdvdread3/install.sh or something.
<karthikp> Odd-rationale: bingo!
<Odd-rationale> karthikp: let me double check...
<spanther> http://planetquakewars.net/Download/Overview?fileId=3822  <-- for all who wanna play Quakewars demo at linux :)
<Odd-rationale> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Odd-rationale> pretty close...
<karthikp> christophoros: KDE3 or KDE4?
<Ruairidh> Thanks spanther
<spanther> Ruairidh:  np just found a nice server with good speed and without registration hassle :)
<Odd-rationale> also, assuming you installed libdvdread3 which kubuntu-restricted-extras usually puuls in...
<spanther> i love to share hehe
<christophoros> KDE3
<christophoros> KDE3.5.8 actualy ;p
<karthikp> Odd-rationale: That was the first step...
<Ruairidh> Sharing is awersome
<spanther> so am i able to play HD-DVD or Blu-Ray with 8.04 ?
<Ruairidh> This is why the Open Source community rocks :D
<spanther> Ruairidh: yup
<Ruairidh> All we need now is hot chicks willing to share ;)
<spanther> <-- *ugly chick* lol
<Ruairidh> haha
 * karthikp rolls eyes.
<christophoros> kathrikp ?
 * Ketrel sobs silently :(
<Ruairidh> Ok so for some interesting discussion
<karthikp> christophoros: yeah?
<Ruairidh> Why is KDE > Gnome?
<christophoros> its KDE3
<spanther> Ketrel: whats up? :(
<Ruairidh> I know it's a bit of a volatile question but I feel kinda agnostic
<acidBURN> is kubuntu 8.04 going to be LTS or is it just Ubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<karthikp> I was just asking because you could also go ahead and pull in some extragear stuff for plasma if you were using KDE4...
<Odd-rationale> acidBURN: no kubuntu will not be lts
<nosrednaekim> acidBURN: ust Ubuntu
<Ketrel> spanther, certain python packages cause guidance to lock up when I try to view the main part
<christophoros> why the command isnt working ?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. wrong factoid
<acidBURN> nutz
<christophoros> Building dependency tree
<christophoros> Reading state information... Done
<christophoros> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$
<Ruairidh> Reckon I should go KDE?
<nosrednaekim> Ruairidh: mostly because its far more configurable
<Ruairidh> True
<spanther> Ketrel: aww ._.
<karthikp> christophoros: You might need to enable the universe repositories.
<Odd-rationale> christophoros: try this "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<spanther> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ruairidh> I just don't like the windows feeling of it
<Ruairidh> It's almost *too* friendly
<acidBURN> Odd-rationale: any reason why? , since they are based on the same linux
<Ruairidh> Bleh since I like you lot I'll keep on KDE
<karthikp> I'd scoot over to /etc/apt/ and edit sources.list (sudo, please).
<Ruairidh> 1 sec, I'll leave GNOME
<Odd-rationale> acidBURN: because of kde4
<acidBURN> using kde3
<Odd-rationale> acidBURN: kde3 will probably not be maintianed for another 2 years...
<acidBURN> ok
<karthikp> Then, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (for good measure).
<spanther> well x/k/ubuntu really needs a virus scanner with realtime background scanning and shield process sure there arent that much viruses out yet but it would give me a much better feeling when theres a automatically updating helper in background :)
<Odd-rationale> 3.5.9 is the last frontier of kde 3 series
<karthikp> Then, try installing kubuntu-restricted extras again.
<karthikp> The graphical way involves clicking with mice...
<acidBURN> dam, we are caught in between...the movement
<Ruairidh> And I'm on KDE :D
<Ruairidh> Bleh just feels way too much like windows
<illusion> hello folks
<Odd-rationale> illusion: hi
<Ruairidh> hi
<nosrednaekim> Ruairidh: make it feel different.. tis not hard :)
<nosrednaekim> hello illusion
<illusion> Im trying to install linuxmce on kubunti live
<spanther> hey i love its near to windows :P
<Ruairidh> Mind recommending some ways? I'm a wee bit of a noob to KDE
<illusion> but ill get an mysql error when installing it
<illusion> does anybody know how I can fix it?
<Ruairidh> spanther: I've been suckled upon hardcore IOS CLI that will eat you if it isn't pleased
<Odd-rationale> Ruairidh: do "ctrl+alt+f1" and it will 	really	 feel like Linux...
<Ruairidh> Shoves me into console only?
<spanther> i hate shell <.< terminal is okay for some things but shell well...
<Ruairidh> Hehe
<Ruairidh> Well if you SSH in to do some server admin it's pretty sexy
<Ruairidh> Otherwise a GUI is welcome
<nosrednaekim> Ruairidh: hard core kde control center can be run using "kcontrol" you can do anything in there, just mess around :)
<Ruairidh> ooooh
 * Ruairidh plays
<Ruairidh> :D
<spanther> i live in 2008 so GUI is needed :P
<spanther> DOS is over
<illusion> lol
<Ruairidh> Haha
<Ruairidh> Unless you work in internetworking
<Odd-rationale> Ruairidh: and if you mess things up and can't put it back, then just remove your ~/.kde folder
<Ruairidh> Then if you can do it all via CLI then you get paid more
<Ruairidh> Odd-rationale: duly noted
<illusion> does anybody knows a answer to my question?
<bat_> ciao come va??
<mooper> hullo, how do I login as another user from konsole?
<Odd-rationale> mooper: su username
<nosrednaekim> illusion: whats the exact error?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bat_> qualcuno parla italiano
<Odd-rationale> !it | bat_
<ubotu> bat_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nosrednaekim> mooper: su username
<bat_> ok
<Devourer> Is there an advantage to using Konqueror over FireFox?
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: you like it better?
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, is there much of a difference?
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: yes there is..
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, such as what? :D
<happytiger> How can at boot time choose between to diffrent xorg.conf files?? aka from grub menu kindda
<happytiger> to = two
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: konq uses khtml, ff uses gecko (which supports more sites)_
<bat_> Scusate ma sono nuova come facci in questo prog ad andare su ubuntu .it
<Odd-rationale> a webkit  kpart is being developed, so soon konqueror will be just as good as ff
<bat_>  Scusate ma sono nuova come facci in questo prog ad andare su ubuntu .it
<Hydrogen> Thats an incorrect thing to say Odd-rationale..
<Odd-rationale> Hydrogen: well i'm excited about it... :)
<Ruairidh> Hehe this is awesome
<Ruairidh> I love linux
<Ruairidh> bat_: canta per me il inno di morte per favore
<bat_>  Scusate ma sono nuova come facci in questo prog ad andare su ubuntu .it
<Ruairidh> :s
<Ruairidh> Bleh my italian needs improving
<Ruairidh> Something about your sound
<bat_>  Scusate ma sono nuova come facci in questo prog ad andare su ubuntu .it
<Ruairidh> no comprende
<Ruairidh> ingles per favore
<Ruairidh> :(
<Odd-rationale> Ruairidh: maybe he doesn't know how to /join ubuntu.it ?
<Ruairidh> Mi dispiace sinor, no parlo bene l'italiano
<bat_> ok thanks
<Ruairidh> Prova # ubuntu.it
<nosrednaekim> Ruairidh: see what I meant when I said KDE was more configurable? :)
<Ruairidh> Indeed :D
<Ruairidh> Having fun toying with it
<Ruairidh> Amarok and Akregator are pretty awesome as well
<illusion> [23:00] <nosrednaekim> illusion: whats the exact error?
<illusion> nosrednaekim:  its just like mysql cant be installed, installation canceled
<nosrednaekim> illusion: could you please pastebin the exact error?
<illusion> hmmz, ill try since it's a gui/installer issue
<illusion> i need a screenshot for ya
<illusion> looks like it's runnin atm, after useing the orrignal langage pack
<Odd-rationale> illusion: http://imagebin.ca
<illusion> when using the dutch language it fais
<Ruairidh> Racist app?
<Ruairidh> :p
<illusion> lol
<illusion> hmmz
<Ruairidh> brb
<illusion> same error
<nosrednaekim> illusion: run "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<nosrednaekim> illusion: which will give you a better error
<illusion> i will show the screenshot
<illusion> http://imagebin.ca/view/6r8TBP.html
<bat_> Scusato sono nuova come faccio ad andare su Ubuntu.it??
<SlimeyPete> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<illusion> i will try to install mysql server
<illusion> crap i need to edit the sources.list
<spanther> does somebody know where to get 1680x1050 resolution wallpaper with term linux ?  (like tux or something else cute wallpaper :)  )
<Odd-rationale> bat_: type "/join #ubuntu.it"
<Ruairidh> spanther: try deviantart?
<illusion> mysql isnt available in the current sources.list
<spanther> Ruairidh: i dont know devianart :)
<illusion> nosrednaekim: Odd-rationale ----> http://imagebin.ca/view/6r8TBP.html
<Odd-rationale> illusion: I never tried installing mce. sorry..
<nosrednaekim> oh great.,... a independant installer
<nosrednaekim> illusion: try #linux mce
<nosrednaekim> *linuxmce
<illusion> nosrednaekim: im trying to install linuxmce through kubuntu live
<nosrednaekim> illusion: wait... you are on the LiveCD?
<illusion> nosrednaekim: yes
<illusion> installed it to a hdd
<illusion> then the upgrade to linuxmce
<nosrednaekim> well, once you install, did you reboot into the loaded system?
<illusion> yes
<nosrednaekim> ah ok.... then its not kubuntu live ;)
<nosrednaekim> unless you booted the LiveCD again
<illusion> ok fair enough :) sorry about that
<nosrednaekim> illusion: still, ask in #linuxmce, since it is their installer
<illusion> ok
<illusion> thnx anyway
<spanther> how to start a .run file?
<Odd-rationale> spanther: from where?
<illusion> linux batch?
<spanther> terminal
<illusion> needs to be sh extension
<spanther> wanna install quake wars demo its a .run file
<illusion> nvm
<nosrednaekim> spanther: ./filename.run
<spanther> nosrednaekim: thank you that was it :D
<Odd-rationale> spanther: make sure it is executalbe first: chmod +x file.run
<Odd-rationale> spanther: then, in the directory, "./file.run"
<spanther> yeah i ever rightclick these first and mark the checkbox "allow run" or similiar :)
<spanther> properties -> permissions -> is executable :)
<spanther> it said mkdir failed
<spanther> well okay..
<spanther> nice :D had to put in the whole hehe
<Odd-rationale> spanther: do you have to run it as root?
<spanther> i dont know
<spanther> i just put in the whole dir  /home/sven/Spiele/QuakeWars then it worked :)
<spanther> noes i cant find the command to run it lol
<Ruairidh> Hehe bass and linux make an awesome combination
 * Ruairidh sighs
<elliott> hi, can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs
<_ZeuZ_> elliott: wrong arch
<_ZeuZ_> download i386
<elliott> the live cd boots though, that's what i'm using right now
<Ruairidh> :s
<elliott> i've done that before and not even the live cd worked
<nonewmsgs> i have the serious grub issues
<elliott> is there a way to see what version it is?
<elliott> _ZeuZ_: Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<elliott> what would that say if it was 64 vs. 86?
<Devourer> Can I use the shebang to open up something like konsole when I click on the text file?
<nosrednaekim> Devourer: shebang.... whats that?
<Devourer> The #! thingy at the beginning of a script.
<Devourer> Like, #!/usr/bin/perl
<nosrednaekim> Devourer: ah... no, but you can with "open with.." konsole and save as default and if it has #!perl as the bash header everything will work
<elliott> Can anyone help me determine whether i'm running x86 or x64 version right now? apparently that's the cause of my problems but i don't want to re-download, re-burn, and re-install only to find out that wasn't it
<nosrednaekim> uname -a
<elliott> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<michael> so.. i am having problems with adept
<elliott> if only i knew how to read the output
<nosrednaekim> thats not X86_64
<elliott> ok
<elliott> so,
<nosrednaekim> thats x86 (686)
<elliott> can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs
<elliott> and I downloaded the correct architecture so that's not the problem
<michael> where is it installed?
<haider> whats this ?
<elliott> not sure what you mean
<haider> where the hell i am
<haider> ?
<michael> which drive did you put it on
<michael> hardy, that is
<haider> cool linux chat
<haider> very cool
<michael> yes it is.
<Iced_Eagle> haider: Did you get lost or something? lol
<haider> no dear
<Iced_Eagle> not sure how you don't realize where you are
<michael> i know...
<michael> lolz
<haider> i was looking for voice chat over linux
<haider> i installed everything
<haider> lolz
<michael> okay... maybee you can help me with adept
<elliott> michael: I put it on the only HD in the system, in lpartition sda5 or something
<haider> ok guys
<michael> elliott: and its the only bootable hard disk?
<haider> anyone needs help i can help him
<elliott> yeah
<michael> interesting.. is it bringing up the GRUB?
<elliott> not that i can tell
<haider> any programmer here ?
<elliott> it's just a blinking cursor, and it doesn't even get that far when the cd isn't in
<haider> i want a serious person
<cab86> anyone who can tell me how to fix a permission issue with my ati drivers?
<haider> use chown
<michael> okay, try reconfiguring the boot order with your HD 1st and the disk drives second
<haider> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elliott> how do I do that?
<nosrednaekim> haider: what do you need a programmer for?
<michael> your going to have to restart, and then enter setup, and then you will have to find your boot order, and move the hard disk to the top
<haider> developing something new
<nosrednaekim> haider: which would be....
<haider> developing an online applications or Mobile applications
<michael> okay, now to my problem.. hopefully.. i get this error when starting adapt "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<elliott> michael: the boot order isn't a problem, i was running gutsy fine 2 hours ago
<michael> did you re-partition?
<elliott> michael:  did you actually run apt-setup?
<elliott> yes
<michael> no, it wouldnt let me run it
<elliott> why not?
<haider> so i want a team
<cab86> anyone here who can figure out permission problems?
<haider> cab86 use sudo while installing
<haider> or sudo su
<cab86> ok
<haider> log in as root
<cab86> that's not the problem
<cab86> the problem is that i don't have DRI in user mode, only in root mode
<cab86> i'm guessing there is some permission problem screwing it up...
<haider> which linux version u use ?
<cab86> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)
<michael> idk. it just wont run
<cab86> i'm using ubuntu, but the other channel seems very busy and not helpful atm...   besides, it is an issue that could happen here too
<michael> okay, im having problems running apt-setup
<michael> can anyone help?
<haider> what kind of problems ?
<rickey> hello my adept manager is hunng up with a sigabrt sinnnngel . what is the sudo command to free it up
<elliott> what happens when you run it?
<Odd-rationale> !aptissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !apt-issues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-issues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> hmm. i forgot
<haider> bye
<rickey> it say there is anoth aspect of adept mmmmanager useing it
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> killx wont seem to close it
<rickey> ok thanks
<Grenyaris> I have a question about wireless that may or may not be easy to answer...
<Grenyaris> My wireless router is set to use WEP and a key, the key is in the interfaces file...
<Grenyaris> Everything works when I have the TXKey in the router set to #1, but I have it set to #3...
<Grenyaris> Is there a way to set the TXKey value in the interfaces file?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 RC Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu | Help test final candidates http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<desktop> hi can somebody help me with my surround sound in kubuntu?
<rickey> somme other program is useing my adept manager, and it wont close
<rickey> i cant get into adept the rigth way so i cant upgrade
<Odd-rationale> did you try ubotu's suggestion?
<rickey>  anyone know how to force close it
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Odd-rationale> rickey: are you on gutsy?
<rickey> yes odd
<Newbuntu_user> can some1 help me with getting my surround sound to work?
<Odd-rationale> rickey: fresh install?
<rickey> yes
<Odd-rationale> rickey: ok. after closing adept and running that command from ubotu try upgrading from the command line. Open Konsole and do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<NickPresta> What is the difference between the RC releases and final?
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: ideally, nothing...
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, I want to beat the initial surge of people upgrading on release day so if there is nothing substantially different, it would be ideal to upgrade tonight.
<rickey> thanks odd thhat got it
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: if you are using the rc (or beta), the final version will come as an update...
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: so in other words, you will have a final version if you just continue updating
<cab86> heh, today i had an 82 package update
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, ah okay. Thanks.
<wesley> when is kubuntu going release packes of kde4.1 beta,s
<Hydrogen> sometime after 4.1 beta's are released
<Hydrogen> I would assume
<Newbuntu_user> Are my messages getting through?  Can somebody help me with getting surround sound?
<Newbuntu_user> hello?
<cab86> unfortunately there are alot of ppl idle...
<jaaroo> hello there. Does anyone have some experiences with Test::Class combined with Class::Std? I'm experiencing difficulties. If I write very simple test suite (without actual class functionality) Test::Class works as is expected, but whenever I add use Class::Std statement to the code, i get following error when I try to run tests: Can't use an undefined value as a HASH reference at /usr/share/perl5/Test/Class.pm line 58.
<jaaroo> oh, sorry, bad channel
#kubuntu 2008-04-23
<Arrow> Hi all
<Arrow> Yay Hardy 64 RC just booted on my new system
 * Arrow is so happy
<Arrow> So I need to insmod a raid driver and get X to do the same with RadeonHD
<oldmanemu> does anyone know anything about "damn small linux"?
<Daisuke_Ido> i hear google knows a lot about a lot of things - this is the support channel for kubuntu
<oldmanemu> Daisuke_ldo: i know that, i  have been trying #damnsmall linux for 2 days and get kno answer!
<oldmanemu> sorry, #damnsmalllinux
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
 * Daisuke_Ido was tempted to use a language botcommand :D
<Daisuke_Ido> but nah...  i actually don't know much about it beyond the few things common to all distros
<Daisuke_Ido> i do know it's a great choice for lower-end hardware
<ghittsum> I've tried installing phpmyadmin several times and it is not where it should be.  It should be in: "/var/www/phpmyadmin" but it isn't there.....apache is in its place, and is running, mysql is running.....but I can't find phpmyadmin; can anyone be of assistance?
<oldmanemu> yeah, i'm using dsl on a p3 733mhz, i just wanted to know if i could change the domain from"@dslbox" to something else!
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> you can
<Daisuke_Ido> let me think
<new> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm trying to remember how i did it on my laptop (i think i used a gui tool)
<HelterScelter> hello
<christophoros> hello guys when i insert a dvd in kubuntu it says that i cant watch it cause of the region thinks how i can avoid it ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !dvd | christophoros
<ubotu> christophoros: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Daisuke_Ido> oldmanemu, edit /etc/HOSTNAME
<christophoros> Daisuke_Ido i got the codecs..
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HelterScelter> I'm having a rather annoying problem with My laptop.  after I close the lid and re-open it the backlight randomly flickers on and off.
<HelterScelter> I've been looking around on the 'net for solutions.
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather /etc/hostname
<maxym> go to the undernet please
<HelterScelter> but so far none have I found
<oldmanemu> Daisuke_ldo: i'll give that a go!
<Daisuke_Ido> maxym, don't spam in here.
<maxym> what the soam
<maxym> undernet serveur
<Daisuke_Ido> "go to the undernet"?
<Daisuke_Ido> this isn't undernet, this is freenode
<maxym> yes
<maxym> me i'm going to undernet
<Daisuke_Ido> have fun
<maxym> what is the adresse for go to undernet
<Daisuke_Ido> but don't tell everyone else to join you
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh
<Daisuke_Ido> english isn't your first language is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> i understand now
<maxym> no
<ghittsum> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> try /server irc.undernet.org
<maxym> thank you
<maxym> you are the good guy
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, and i apologize for the confusion :)
 * LinuxGuy1234 is away: Gone away for now.. Will be back on.
<HelterScelter> does anyone have any thoughts on the problem I'm asking about?
<HelterScelter> suggestions on where I can go read or anything would be helpful
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<christophoros> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<christophoros> any ideas?
<arkaniad> do it
<Jucato> !aptfix | christophoros
<ubotu> christophoros: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arkaniad> type dpkg --configure -a
<arkaniad> it reconfigures the packages
<Jucato> (you will need sudo for that)
<arkaniad> oh, yeah :)
<arkaniad> anyone need help building source?
 * LinuxGuy1234 is away: Gone away for now.. Will be back on.
<arkaniad> need to answer questions! lol
<arkaniad> dont make me go get source to compile
<ghittsum> I've tried installing phpmyadmin several times and it is not where it should be.  It should be in: "/var/www/phpmyadmin" but it isn't there.....apache is in its place, and is running, mysql is running.....but I can't find phpmyadmin; can anyone be of assistance?
<arkaniad> i dont have server experience...
<arkaniad> is phpmyadmin running?
<ghittsum> I dunno...I can't find it
<ghittsum> it should be in my www folder
<arkaniad> if it is try ps aux | grep phpmyadmin and it mite help
<ghittsum> so I can access it like a web page
<ghittsum> on the localhost
<ghittsum> k
<arkaniad> it Should, but sometiimes stuff doesnt happen the way it is supposed to :)
<ghittsum> I got: ghittsum 17162  0.0  0.1   2972   748 pts/1    R+   20:02   0:00 grep phpmyadmin
<arkaniad> welll its running...
<ghittsum> lol
<ghittsum> yeah
<ghittsum> so where is it?
<arkaniad> thats the problem
<arkaniad> lol
<ghittsum> atleast it's running
<arkaniad> g2g m8s!
<ghittsum> :D
<arkaniad> maybe hidden?
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> g2g
<arkaniad> i will leave computer on :)
<ghittsum> is there a command similar to grep that can help me locate where it is placed?
<ghittsum> whereis?
<Jucato> "which phpmyadmin"
<ghittsum> I think thats it...imma go try
<ghittsum> oh, ok.
<ghittsum> whereis worked
<ghittsum> phpmyadmin: /etc/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<ghittsum> coming back to me....slowly, but thanks
<_ZeuZ_> I need to place this: env WINEPREFIX="/home/zeuz/.wine" wine "C:\Archivos de programa\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe" in a symlink to be placed in /usr/bin how can I do it besides placing it into a SH script and chmod +x it?
<ghittsum> ok, new question:  I need to be able to access phpmyadmin via a web browser, can I move "/etc/phpmyadmin" or "/usr/share/phpmyadmin" (returned locations for where phpmyadmin got installed), to "/var/www/.." where my webserver is located?
<_ZeuZ_> That would be a huge security risk
<_ZeuZ_> just install the control manager for it
<ghittsum> how do I do that and what does that mean?
<jacob_> how do i change the graphical environment desktop?
<_ZeuZ_> Basically it means: Google before asking ^^
<_ZeuZ_> neh
<_ZeuZ_> just kidding
<jacob_> for example a windows look, mac look, unix look, etc etc
<ghittsum> yeah, I've tried looking it up, but I'm not getting far
<_ZeuZ_> it means that if you do that, whoever creep wants to screw you, is going to have it easy...
<haider__> install the KDE
<haider__> and u will be able to change the desktop look
<haider__> on GNOME u need lot of things to do so
<_ZeuZ_> haider__: Not quite, though it's harder indeed
<Jucato> !changethemes | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<haider__> yeah i know but he needs lot of things to change th gnome look
<ghittsum> where can I go to get a vast library of support for using kubuntu over windows?  I am not feeling the community is strong enough to support dummies like me trying to escape microsoft
 * Jucato will try not to comment on that
<ghittsum> well, thanks for your time.
<jacob_> jucato not usefull
<Jucato> jacob_: depends on what you are really trying to do
<spawn57> ..kubuntu over windows?
<spawn57> isn't that in alpha still?
<Jucato> <jacob_> for example a windows look, mac look, unix look, etc etc <--- that just involves using themes and moving stuff around. a bit more complicated than normal
<spawn57> as in kde4 on windows..
<Jucato> spawn57: he means using Kubuntu instead of Windows
<spawn57> oh
<haider__> windows is hell
<haider__> i hate it
<spawn57> windows is alright
<Jucato> and we're not here to talk about Windows ;)
<spawn57> the spamware, adware, constant nagging from software, and stuff like that annoys me
<haider__> no it is the worse system on the earth and may be on Mars too lolz
<jacob_> jucato i just finished installing the kubuntu-desktop package, a wizard showed up at first with the different options
<Jucato> jacob_: ah that one? It is "kpersonalizer", it doesn't really change KDE too look like Mac or Windows etc
<jacob_> well i changed it to a mac look and did the change with the menus at the top of the screen
<haider__> Do u want to use windows or to use the look only ?
<Jucato> ah right... the menu bar at the top
<jacob_> i just want to experiment and see which one i like the best
<haider__> you can use VMWare to install windows
<haider__> so u can get windows inside ubuntu
<Jucato> jacob_: kpersonalizer isn't really necessary. It just bundles up options into a wizard. but the options are available elsewhere even without kpersonalizer
<haider__> to OS in same window
<Jucato> haider__: um.. that's not really what he meant
<haider__> about the Look i want to tell you that i tried before to make something similar
<haider__> i tried to make Mac look
<haider__> but all the available things about this is not that good
<Jucato> jacob_: for example, right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior page -> you wil see there the option for the menu bar at the top
<haider__> you have something called Compiz
<haider__> this will give you some animations of Mac
<spawn57> and awn ..
<haider__> but Mac keep everything for its own computers
<jacob_> the wizard told me that i can re-run the wizard from the system menu
<jacob_> but don't know exactly
<Jucato> jacob_: press Alt+F2, and type in "kpersonalizer"
<haider__> i advice you to go indeep and try to make some programming
<haider__> i love it through programming u can make anything
<jacob__> i think i found it, it's on appearance in the look and feel
 * Jucato sighs
<_ZeuZ_> you might find superkaramba intresting too..
<haider__> now i want programmers
<haider__> i have some ideas
<Jucato> jacob__: like I said, kpersonalizer just bundles up configuration options in a wizard. otherwise you can find everything it does scattered throughout KDE, like in System Settings
<haider__> we can make something usefull
<LinuxGuy1234> haider__: like a text editior/
<haider__> no not text editor
<haider__> i'm talking about something usefull
<Jucato> (getting quite offtopic btw)
<haider__> like Mobile Applications
<haider__> like Web applications
<haider__> something useful
<_ZeuZ_> For haider(bluffing = 1 to TheEndOfTime) I.Reuse(ToWordForHim)
<haider__> what is that mean ZeuZ ?
<_ZeuZ_> :Handler I.Reuse OnError goto: I.Reuse(ToWorkForHim)
<_ZeuZ_> haider__ you say you love programming and you don't understand that that's mere pseudocode?
<haider__> looool
<haider__> i know that
<haider__> but what do u mean by that ?
<haider__> what do u want to reach ?
<_ZeuZ_> Guess.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<_ZeuZ_> Don't worry Jucato, I won;t go further offtpic..
<_ZeuZ_> Last offtopic: dang this keyboard
<Jucato> you can continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic if you want
<_ZeuZ_> Neh, this doesnt call that much...
<_ZeuZ_> hehe just found out that egresated people from my univesity have created a snapshoots site with material for research
<_ZeuZ_> apuntesitba.com xD
<_ZeuZ_> s/apuntesitba.com/apuntesitba.com.ar
<_ZeuZ_> s/apuntesitba.com/apuntesitba.com.ar/
<haider__> what the hell is that ?
<Jucato> I thought we weren't going offtopic? :)
<_ZeuZ_> ubotu doesnt have the replace function?
<Jucato> no
<_ZeuZ_> developers should add it... we have added it to pivot (our bot at #debian-es )
<Hydrogen> why would you..
<Hydrogen> It looks pretty useless
<Jucato> no we won't
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<_ZeuZ_> it doesnt when it comes to debugging
<_ZeuZ_> nor when it comes to bad written prompts or such
<haider__> who are u ZeuZ ?
<_ZeuZ_> Why do you care, haider__ ?
<haider__> i care for everything
<_ZeuZ_> Crap, I forgot what I was about to say...
<_ZeuZ_> Oh, yeah
<_ZeuZ_> I found a vuln in Ubuntus core...
<_ZeuZ_> basically, the firsts seconds after KDM has started, for some weird reason, in a logged console, (being it in gnome through GDM) will cause a non-sudoer user to be granted root status through sudo -s or sudo su
<_ZeuZ_> I'm just to lazy to report it, so somebody do it please..
<epimeth> be careful haider__, _ZeuZ_ might strike you with a lightning bolt
<_ZeuZ_> epimeth, loool!
<haider__> ooooooooh iam so scared
<_ZeuZ_> double lol
<_ZeuZ_> actually, that sounded quite lame, but, whatever x'D
<tim> Is there an easy way to switch back from KNetworkmanager to ifup-ifdown?  I load remote servers with fstab, and I need my wireless network running at boot so they will mount.
<_ZeuZ_> tim: you can set it to be started at boot time from Kcontrol
<_ZeuZ_> go to network, interfaces, switch to root with the applet and then select start at boot
<_ZeuZ_> that should do the trick
<NickPresta> I am in the process of upgrading to the RC and I got a couple errors about not being able to upgrade nvidia-glx-new and xserver-xorg-core. Should this pose a problem post-upgrade? Should I just run an aptitude dist-upgrade to fix the problem?
<_ZeuZ_> Hmmm... Core Impact does not run through Wine... Intresting... gonna have to use it in a VM
<epimeth> KNetworkManager can load at boot???
<epimeth> nice
<_ZeuZ_> NickPresta, wait for a few days until the packages migrate
<NickPresta> _ZeuZ_: so I am without X for a few days?
<_ZeuZ_> epimeth: no, KNetworkManger no, but it will configurate the interface to do so
<_ZeuZ_> NickPresta: perhaps restore a previous version>
<tim> I can't usually configure my ndiswrapper drivers through there, because it always sets my key back to restricted instead of open.  I'll try though.
<Jucato> NickPresta: #ubuntu+1 might be able to help
<_ZeuZ_> purge the actual, and get the previous
<epimeth> oookay... why don't I just edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<_ZeuZ_> epimeth, That's a GUI for that ;)
<NickPresta> Jucato: thanks. I tried the "Fil Bug Report" button but I could not launch a browser due to the upgrade.
<_ZeuZ_> tim: you should have started there
<_ZeuZ_> Hmmm...
<epimeth> I thought KNetworkManager if-up/down'ed... it rewrites interfaces?
<_ZeuZ_> Add ndiswrapper to startup (chmod +x it and then move a copy of the startup script)
<_ZeuZ_> epimeth: at least SID version does
<haider__> cool stuffs
<_ZeuZ_> I don't currently use Kubuntu, nor Ubuntu at all...
<NickPresta> I will say that the update has been painless thus far. Approx. 1500 packages upgraded and/or downloaded and configured in just under an hour. :D
<epimeth> SID?
<_ZeuZ_> I'm a Debian SID user,  and since Ubuntu is based upon it with several patches by Canonical for stability I thought I might help
<haider__> i used debian but i faced problem with wireless
<Jucato> epimeth: he meant "Sid" :)
<haider__> he connect times and not another
<epimeth> oh... Sid... not SID :-)
<epimeth> yea, I got that :-p
<_ZeuZ_> haider__: Debian is "harder" to configure. Nothing that you can't solve googling
<_ZeuZ_> hehe
<_ZeuZ_> just needed to emphazise it
<_ZeuZ_> (or whatever emphasize it's written like :P)
<haider__> it is cool i want to use it
<epimeth> I don't think its especially harder... just more time consuming... default conf files tend to be empty in debian, but with examples in ubuntu
<tim> Actually, I found etch easier to script, because it was more predictable.
<_ZeuZ_> well, that depends
<haider__> i started linux with Fedora Core 5
<_ZeuZ_> as tim said, etch is fully commented, stable, and compleately documented
<haider__> actually it was not that good for me
<_ZeuZ_> hehe I started my way with Red Hat 6 xD
<_ZeuZ_> using the native NASH red hat core
<Jucato> !offtopic | again:
<ubotu> again:: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<haider__> i used the redhat on a server where i was work before
<haider__> it is cool
<haider__> but for my PC now
<haider__> i use Ubuntu
<haider__> it is nice
<tim> The only thing in my /etc/network/interfaces file right now is loopback.  That is why knetworkmanager confuses me.
<_ZeuZ_> I use Debian, all the way along but not for Wireless auditing (I find WiFiSlax more confortable) and backtrack for security pentests and auditing
<_ZeuZ_> tim; man for it
<spencer> hello?
<tim> good enough.
<haider__> for me the problem with the driver itself
<haider__> i had to use ndiswrapper to make it work
<Jucato> !hi | spencer
<ubotu> spencer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<epimeth> tim: KNetworkManager does ifup and ifdown, it doesn't edit the interfaces file
<spencer> Does anyone here know much about JACK?
<_ZeuZ_> haider__ thats a sympthom of lazyness
<_ZeuZ_> Jack the Ripper?
<Jucato> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm.
<haider__> i know ZeuZ
<_ZeuZ_> Jack (the one who evolved to John)
<epimeth> !ask | spencer
<ubotu> spencer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DarkriftX> anyone know if kontact will support more then one email account and keep them seperate? (I have 2 gmails and dont want them mixed)
<tim> Time for a reboot for a test.
<haider__> but the driver itself is really annoying
<_ZeuZ_> ?
<_ZeuZ_> wich driver?
<Jucato> DarkriftX: I think it does. set a new Receiving account
<haider__> Atheros 5000AG
<_ZeuZ_> pff
<_ZeuZ_> MadWiFi
<haider__> not working
<_ZeuZ_> Actually MadWiFi-NG
<_ZeuZ_> If you do things right, it will.
<haider__> i tried lot of things to make it work normally
<_ZeuZ_> Compile the module with the same GCC you compiled your kernel, then get the firmware, then modprobe it
<haider__> i tried this believe me
<spencer> I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<haider__> it is not working
<_ZeuZ_> haider__ that's not a Linux User excuse.
<_ZeuZ_> Thats a Windows User Excuse.
<haider__> i spend 2 months using the Cable
<_ZeuZ_> Check the logs, correct your mistakes in installation process from the info you get from there.
<haider__> trying everything
<_ZeuZ_> spencer: paste a ps aux output to a pastebin temp site
<_ZeuZ_> and let us see
<spencer> a ps aux output? how do i do that?
<haider__> i'll try this next time
<haider__> now it is working fine
<_ZeuZ_> go to a console, do: ps aux
<_ZeuZ_> then get the output to www.pastebin.com
<_ZeuZ_> and send us the url.
<spencer> got it.
<_ZeuZ_> That will give us the full list of process with detail
<_ZeuZ_> haider__, using ndiswrapper is screwing your cards potential
<haider__> let me tell u something
<haider__> first i tried to use the MadWifi
<_ZeuZ_> (/ignore comming ;))
<haider__> i read all the help
<epimeth> spencer: do "man ps" to read the manual :-)
<spencer> right here: http://pastebin.com/m4bd7a478
<haider__> and documents
<spencer> ugh i would but i hate man pages.
<haider__> and they said it is not supportive for my driver type
<_ZeuZ_> spencer: you should have done it with amaximized console
<_ZeuZ_> haider__, if you read like you write, then I don't bet it was your fault ;)
<haider__> hhhhhhhhh
<haider__> looooool
<Jucato> hm...
<spencer> whoops
<spencer> ill redo that then
<_ZeuZ_> no need...
<haider__> i'm not an english man or american dear
<haider__> but i know enough
<_ZeuZ_> first tell me something else: is the sound working any place on the system? or is it compleately down? have you tried restarting alsa or pulseaudio?
<_ZeuZ_> haider__,  me neither, Argentinian right here.
<spencer> if the formatting drives you nuts, here is a redone version http://pastebin.com/d1d24ee10
<haider__> I am from Iraq
<haider__> have u ever heard about it ?
<haider__> loolz
<_ZeuZ_> I'm argentinian, and I dont use my bad english as an excuse
<haider__> neither me
<haider__> i know enough to understand what i read
<_ZeuZ_> spencer:
<_ZeuZ_> Seems like your problem is the sessoin manager
<_ZeuZ_> I've seen multiple users with this kind of trouble.
<_ZeuZ_> Just kill the process with cjackctl
<_ZeuZ_> and then restart it
<_ZeuZ_> and, get rid of the session manager, whatever you might need at startup can go to kderc
<_ZeuZ_> I stand corrected qjackctl is the process
<_ZeuZ_> 5755 is it's PID
<_ZeuZ_> sudo kill -9 5755
<_ZeuZ_> and you'll get it out.
<_ZeuZ_> Then restart it (just run qjackctl )
<spencer> hmm ok
<_ZeuZ_> and start kmix to control the volume
<spencer> hmm it still does it
<spencer> hw:0 is in use
<haider__> zeuz can u tell me how can i make some of C compilers to work with linux
<_ZeuZ_> bad question
<_ZeuZ_> just apt-get install gcc
<_ZeuZ_> and then use it.
<haider__> i know that
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<haider__> something else
<_ZeuZ_> spencer: lsof is for who is using what, there must be something related to that
<haider__> i mean Borland C++, i mean those studds
<haider__> suffs **
<_ZeuZ_> Borland, or C++?
<spencer> isof?
<_ZeuZ_> Either way, compiler Input_file.c OutputFile.o/h
<haider__> what i exactly need is a compiler under shell
<_ZeuZ_> haider__ Go google yourself.
<_ZeuZ_> It has been told
<epimeth> haider__: gcc
<_ZeuZ_> somebody clearly showed !Compile
<_ZeuZ_> enough like to follow the link.
<DarkriftX> im using kmail and i just noticed that it download my OLD email (over a year old messages) but hasnt found any of my new mail (from the last year). when i manually check my gmail, not only do i have lots of "NEW" (unread) email, but i have tons of mail from the last year that kmail is missing... what can i do to fix this?
<_ZeuZ_> Some languajes can be run without compiling, with an interpreter, some others need to be compiled. That;s the easy abstract
<haider__> alright i got it
<spencer> Whats unusual was JACK has just stopped working since a week ago, i cant figure out what is always running to keep it from starting
<tim> I just turned off knetworkmanager and edited the interfaces file directly.  That was all there was to it.  Good deal.
<_ZeuZ_> tim: easy solution great relief
<haider__> cooool i got an amazing results
<haider__> really cool
<haider__> around 723874029837423642340982304 lines of errors
<tim> Has anyone tried to compile bootsplash with this version yet?  I'd have to import it from the debian sources, and I've been reluctant to try.
<haider__> and counting
<haider__> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<haider__> i loved that
<_ZeuZ_> tim: not sure if 2.6.24 can take it easily
<_ZeuZ_> I use one of the portages from Gentoo... fbdecorator
<_ZeuZ_> it's cool
<tim> I know it's silly, but bootsplash is the one thing that I really miss.  Usplash and Splashy are nice, but you don't get the verbose test along with the image.
<spencer> So..
<spencer> Jack is still not working, are there any other processes that might block the sound card?
<tim> That would be verbose text...
<tim> Midi works with this kernel out of the box?  Etch had made the timer too slow.
<Iced_Eagle> hey guys, I'm just about to install the RC via Wubi... do you know if you can install it fine by just mounting the ISO within Windows, or do you have to burn a CD?
<Jucato> Iced_Eagle: try asking in #ubuntu+1 although I have a feeling something like daemontools might be enough
<Iced_Eagle> thanks :) just did
<Iced_Eagle> I thought I read earlier that it will install fine, but want to double check
<DarkriftX> is there a channel here where id be better off asking about kmail then here?
<nosrednaekim> DarkriftX: #kontact maybe... or #kde
<DarkriftX> ahh, good idea, ty
<Jucato> #kontact actually
<Jucato> DarkriftX: I had to fetch messages repeatedly the first time I set up my Gmail POP3 account though
<DarkriftX> i have it set to do it ever minute, and ive manually done it like 12 times now
<DarkriftX> ive checked settings in kmail and gmail, and both appear correct
 * Jucato thinks he has done more...
<DarkriftX> well, 12, plus ever minute for 45 or so minutes
<DarkriftX> plus this account has been on kmail for 3 weeks, and ive used it like 5 times, so however long its been running during those sessions
<maw> I just enabled ati restricted drivers and upon restart, I get stuck at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" anyone seen this before or know what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> maw: ctrl+alt+f2 do anything?
<maw> nosrednaekim: ya that works, the system doesnt hard lock, kdm just doesnt load it seems
<nosrednaekim> maw: see what the /var/log/Xorg.0.log has to say
<maw> ahh
<maw> "(EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<maw> fatal server error: no screens found
<maw> guess the ati driver borked the xorg config
<BluesKaj> maw, were you using a proprietary driver previous to the restricted one , and if so I hope you uninstalled it first.
<maw> I was using vesa driver, or whatever the default is on 7.10 is
<Dr_willis> veasa, or ati, most likely
<BluesKaj> ok, that's the default
<maw> so I went to the restricted driver section in system, and placed a "check" beside the ati driver
<maw> rebooted
<maw> and owned :o
<BluesKaj> which ati card , maw ?
<maw> I believe it is the ATI HD2600
<maw> It could be the ATI HD3650... need to check
<BluesKaj> the higher end cards don't work well with the restricted driver
<maw> just confirmed, HD2600
<sorteal> Has anyone else noticed differences in audio editing/recording/mixing quality across various distros?
<Dr_willis> sorteal,  not really.
<Dr_willis> I did notice that GeeXbox can play the same video 'louder' on my laptop. then Ubuntu does.
<sorteal> Kubuntu does not seem to have the same sound quality that Mandriva has maybe I have not set it up right....wouldn't be the first time.
<Dr_willis> But that may be some differacne in mplayer.
<chinamann> i am want to reinstall kmail bec. of a conflict with kontact. Do i need to save my email folders seperately?
<sorteal> I'm talking more Jokosher and Audacity than Video audio
<Dr_willis> chinamann,  removing apps wth apt-get should NOT affect the users home dirs.
<Dr_willis> but it wouldent hurt to back things up anyway
<BluesKaj> sorteal, system settings/soundsystem/ , check the hardware tab , and there are sampling rate options ,which may help the quality
<sorteal> Done that.  I really think it's something else...kinda like the difference between Mac and Windows audio if that makes sense to anyone.
<sorteal> Maybe I'm hearing an intangible that really isn't there but I can't help but wonder........I'm a jaded musician so it very well could be my ears pickiness
<maw> I fixed it by restoring to default xorg.conf :
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here sorteal , alsa isn't as smooth sounding as it could be , but most ppl overdrive the inputs in alsamixer
<sorteal> lol tell me about it
<sorteal> made that mistake before I knew better
<BluesKaj> 71% is plenty to drive any amp to it's rated power
<sorteal> Does the Mac Windows reference make sense to you though?  Just can't put my finger on it BluesKaj.
<Daisuke_Ido> sorteal, http://www.opensound.com/
<Daisuke_Ido> made about 100% difference for me
<Daisuke_Ido> OSS 4.0, that is
<sorteal> Nice thanks!
<BluesKaj> sorteal, not sure ..it could be that there's less error correction in linux and more jitter etc than Mac ..windows doesn't seem any diff
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm not the kind of audiophile that thinks he can hear a difference between FLAC and CD either
<sorteal> lol I'm that audiophile!
<sorteal> What do you mean Windows doesn't seem any different....ever used Windows version of Pro-Tools?  It is horrible
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, is OSS as difficult to set up as the rumors say it is ?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj, i downloaded the deb, installed it, and bam, up and running
<BluesKaj> ok, is it bypassing alsa or is it part of the deal
<Daisuke_Ido> part of the deal, but it did make a big improvement over the previous OSS and over ARTS
<BluesKaj> ok cool , will try it later ...DL'd the app and instructions
<fabrizio> hello
<djzn> ok i'm impressed with KDE 4 speed... it is better than GNOME...
<Daisuke_Ido> that's depressing
<djzn> the menu is really confusing though.... really confusing...
<Daisuke_Ido> kde4 better than gnome :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose it's prettier
<tinin_> wow, kde 4 is very slow for me
<djzn> i have 2GB of RAM.... and between KDE and GNOME, GNOME is slower...
<Jsn0327> could someone please tell me how to unmount a drive at startup?  There is a drive that I am trying to mount to a different directory in /media but when i go to system settings/disk & filesystems it says that the drive is in use.  When i right click on it and goto settings and uncheck "enable at startup"  it enables anyway
<tinin_> apps take a lot of time to be up and working
<sorteal> What are your specs?
<tinin_> 3000MZ 1GBddr2
<tinin_> or so
<djzn> this MENU, is to resemble Vista menu.. but man this is so confusing...
<djzn> they should have kept the good old menu...
<sorteal> Huh?  Although they say 4.1 is the version everyone should wait on, should be more stable and smooth.
<Daisuke_Ido> djzn, apparently there is some way to get a real menu again
<tinin_> djzn you can have the old menu stile
<Daisuke_Ido> that menu shows that NO ONE on the kde dev team has ever read anything about interface design
<djzn> how do I do that?
<djzn> yes, the new menu, should be deprecated in my opinion.. they should keep the old menu for 4.1
<Frederick> folks doesnt the lastes kubuntu features xmms?
<tinin_> that menu was designed by the usability people, based on los of studies
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: proof?
<tinin_> its easy to use even for a grandma, it's just that its a new way
<djzn> you know, I actually have to go to SEARCH all the time, because it's messy, I simply can't "fix" my mind as to where something is....
<tinin_> yeah, I miss katapult too ;)
<djzn> I really think XP Menu is still the Winner... (even over Vista)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato, you used it?
<tinin_> djzn so use windows
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: yes. I may not like everything about it, but I don't jump to conclusions
<Daisuke_Ido> Frederick, 8.04 does not, to my knowledge, include xmms
<Iced_Eagle> Jucato: http://wiki.openusability.org/guidelines/index.php/Main_Page  <== there's some info
<tinin_> djzn the old style menu is avaliable if you search a bit I guess
<Jucato> Iced_Eagle: hm?
<sorteal> No 8.04 does not included XMMS you have to download it as usual.
<djzn> tinin_ where can that be changed i still didn't find in system properties
<hpgarcia> what's the command that tells you what version of the kernel that your running?
<tinin_> I remember seeing it as an applet, I don't use kde4 now
<Jucato> djzn: in KDE 4.0.3, you have to add the Application Launcher *Menu* from the Add Widget box. in KDE 4.1, you can just right-click on the icon
<Dr_willis> xmms isent in the repos any more I thinkj.
<Dr_willis> so you will have to track down the source, or other ways to get it.
<Jucato> hpgarcia: uname -a
<Frederick> sorteal: the package is not listed on the repos
<tinin_> even debian dropped out xmms, it will be missed
<Daisuke_Ido> tinin_, no it won't
<Frederick> what can I use instead?
<Daisuke_Ido> check out audacious :D
<sorteal> I agree
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the spiritual successor to xmms
<sorteal> Just not as light
<tinin_> xmms is faster
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...  light it is
<Frederick> oki im installing it
<Frederick> any general guide lines for how to set up java and flash in this version of kubuntu?
<sorteal> Wait....it's not in the repo's
<Daisuke_Ido> alt+f2 > mpeg123 <filename> :D
<sorteal> Did you add the muti-Universe repos?
<tinin_> and it would work better in my old notebook, I just installled debian, and audacious is big enough (well...for 32 of ram)
<Jucato> it shouldn't be necessary to add universe/multiverse since Feisty (it's enabled by default)
<tinin_> Frederick as usual
<sorteal> I had to add them in Fiesty
<tinin_> just donload the official flash, and java is on the repos
<Frederick> something is strange why would this ubuntu do not recognize my other partitions nothing is mounted :/
<sorteal> atleast had to download a pack that required their athorization
<sorteal> authorization*
<Frederick> the java package does not generate the libjavaplugin.so
<Frederick> why is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> you need the plugin package
<Frederick> what is the name for it?
<Frederick> notice im in a athlon64 machine so I need to use the 32bits ff and the plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> sun-java*-plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, then i'm not entirely sure
<Frederick> I need soem wierd repositorie orwhat to find this plugin I really dont have it listed
<hpgarcia> is it hard to compile a new kernel?
<Frederick> hpgarcia: no if you are aware of what are you doing
<hpgarcia> I want to learn how to do it
<Frederick> good luck
<hpgarcia> lol thanks
<Frederick> Daisuke_Ido: I dont have it maybe I miss some repos do I need to add new ones where is the docs for it for ubuntu 8.01?
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said, i know nada about installing java on a 64-bit system, i do know that it's painful
<sorteal> Did you check the Java website?
<Frederick> sorteal: it is a mess
<sorteal> I think they have self extracting packages with instructions.
<sorteal> lol oh sorry didn't know that.
<sorteal> Wait what are the other partitions?
<Frederick> im having this issue my other partitions are not listed here too :/
<sorteal> What OS for those partitions?
<sorteal> or format
<sorteal> 1 min brb
<Frederick> windows justabout set fstab
<gnyffel> I'm sure this gets asked all the time, but what KDE4 revision will be used for the 8.04 release? I'm asking because I've heard all these nice things about rev 790000, of course.
<arkaniad> hi!
<arkaniad> Hi!
<arkaniad> ?Hi!?
<Jucato> gnyffel: 8.04 will not ship with an svn snapshot.
<arkaniad> :O
<Jucato> it will ship with 4.0.3 (latest stable)
<arkaniad> cya
<Jucato> !khardy | gnyffel
<ubotu> gnyffel: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> in mexico
<gnyffel> Jucato: 'kay, thanks. :)
<Arrow> Hi all
<ubuntu> woman?
<Frederick> Folks absoluteli no java-plugin package here is it gone or waht?
<dlee> i have this problem where new KDE apps that start with the XIM input method sometimes is not able to accept characters from the keyboard
<dlee> does anyone have an idea what's going on? (I'm using gutsy
<dlee> )
<spencer> hello, I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<Frederick> isthere any channel for kubuntu 64/
<Frederick> ?
<BunnyRevolution> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BunnyRevolution> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<maduser> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Frederick> folks how do I get the lastest java plugin on firefox on kubuntu I simple dont seem to have it :/
<Odd-rationale> !java | Frederick
<ubotu> Frederick: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale, he's having problems - 64-bit
<Frederick> oki im on earlyer and ive used adept but all seems to be working
<Frederick> so all I miss is the plugin
<Frederick> i think you can just sendme the plugin and I drop it ont he plugins folder from ff can I ge some of you my mail adress so you mail me it and we test?
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: oh, i see. then things could be different... never used 64 bit...
<Iced_Eagle> eek, that was not an enjoyable first experience with Kubuntu :'( Just installed, two desktop freezes, then I screwed up the situation majorly when I went to enable desktop effects before installing Nvidia proprietary drivers
<Iced_Eagle> forced to reinstall now
<Iced_Eagle> also, how do you add programs to the kickstart menu?
<Iced_Eagle> I did a sudo apt-get install firefox, and it wasn't added to the Internet section of the menu
<Iced_Eagle> didn't see how to add it either
<Iced_Eagle> I'm using KDE4 if that helps
<ubuntu> Hey is anyone else experiencing issues starting up Kubuntu? it shows the logo and the loading bar and one sliver of bar then locks up
<spencer> hello, I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<sorteal> ubuntu does verbose give any errors?
<greeg> hi'
<greeg> i uninstalled konquer becuase it kept arbitrarily crashing.  saying --> There appears to be a configuration error.  You have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannon handle this file type.   (when going to /home)
<greeg> i for now have dolphin.  why would anyone want dolphin?  konquerer is also a web browser.
<greeg> this is a fresh installation of kubuntu 7.10
<sorteal> Konqueror is just not really there as far as a relevant browser
<greeg> why isnt konqueror not working in the first place ?
<Frederick> wheredoes ubuntu places the .ico file from netbeans?
<godkas> sorteal: cant tell now im reinstalling :)
<ubuntu> hoala tdoos
<spencer> I cant seem to figure out which application is blocking JACK from using the sound card..
<crimsun> sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<spencer> ill give that a try
<spencer> AHA!
<spencer> Thank you very much
<spencer> It was CDEMU using the sound card, that sneaky little thing
<spencer> bye, and thank you
<DarkriftX> question, how can i make compiz/emerald load sooner? as it is the default wm (i think) loads, and programs start up, and then the screen blanks and compiz/emerald loads up (this takes like 9 seconds). if my tray icons are already loaded, they get thrown in a taskbar button instead of in the tray...
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DarkriftX> ouch, i got the "go ask somewhere else" :(
<DarkriftX> i dont think my issue is a compiz issue
<DarkriftX> i think its partaining to the loading order in kde
<DarkriftX> or kubuntu itself
<Jucato> it's about how to set compiz up properly :)
<Jucato> what are you currently using to load compiz at startup?
<DarkriftX> files in Autostart (thats what tey told me to do)
<DarkriftX> darkrift@kubuntu:~/.kde/Autostart$ cat startcompiz.sh
<DarkriftX> compiz --replace
<DarkriftX> emerald --replace
<Jucato> what/how exactly? a script? what command
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> (is emerald --replace necessary?)
<DarkriftX> i think so, because it kept using the default decorator and that didnt work too well
<Jucato> create a script (ending in .sh) with this command inside: export $KDEWM=/usr/bin/compiz
<Jucato> (don't forget the #!/bin/bash or whatever)
<Jucato> then put that script in ~/.kde/env/ (create the folder if it doesn't exist)
<DarkriftX> i c
<Jucato> make sure the filename ends in .sh
<DarkriftX> darkrift@kubuntu:~/.kde/env$ cat startcompiz.sh
<DarkriftX> #!/bin/bash
<DarkriftX> export =/usr/bin/compiz
<DarkriftX> so disable that Autostart script?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> export $KDEWM=/usr/bin/compiz
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> export KDEWM=/usr/bin/compiz
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<DarkriftX> thats what i had :S
<DarkriftX> i guess the var got evaluated :S
<Jucato> yeah you can prolly disable the Autostart one
<DarkriftX> so do i have to reboot, or could i just kill x
<Jucato> just logout and log back in
<DarkriftX> i c
<DarkriftX> ok, seems to have worked
<DarkriftX> ty much :)
<solid_liq> did you know, alt-z makes your text go backwards in most irc clients?
<solid_liq> .ereh ti did I ?eeS
<maduser> nzzzznnmnmnmnm
<Iced_Eagle> :) excellent. second install with kubuntu is much better
<Aldenor> hi, any url where i can find info about how to install kde 4.0.3 in kubuntu 7.10
<Aldenor> ?
<Aldenor> all urls are old
<Iced_Eagle> Aldenor: Isn't it in the package manager?
<Iced_Eagle> perhaps add KDE's repositories to the package manager
<Aldenor> i had some troubles with the package... i dont know how to upgrade the source file
<Aldenor> well, so, i need to find the url and to add in source?
<Iced_Eagle> that should be the general process, yes
<Aldenor> ok, i will try
<Aldenor> soo hard remember all this xD
<Aldenor> there are a stable version only in english
<Aldenor> its ok right?
<Aldenor> the version in my language is not stable yet
<Aldenor> guys, i need a tip to upgrade my kde3, i got a error message triying install WINE
<Aldenor> i think that is ok now
<dubby> hey anyone i am running ksudoku on ubuntu and its really choppy on roxoku (3d)
<dubby> I am also running compiz
<dubby> i was wondering if it was choppy while running kde composite
<dubby> the thing was it was actually nice until I updated to hardy
<dubby> but i never had composite in gutsy (composite just started working for me with fiesty)
<dubby> i mean hardy
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<calcmandan> anyone use Oo.o?
<bz029> is there a bot in here?
<calcmandan> ?shrug
<bz029> looking for information on turning on SELinux, someone in apache room thinks it may be the solution to my APACHE/SSL/SVN issue (the way i set it up works on unix)
<eddieftw> bz029: christer edwards blooged about that recently
<eddieftw> chris edwards... something
<eddieftw> Zelut on freenode
<calcmandan> i read that blog post.
<bz029> have a link?
<bz029> <--- frustrated hehe
<calcmandan> Using Oo.o version via apt repositories on Kubuntu Gutsy. Trying to print an envelope, but it won't print the destination block.  Any idea what setting I'm missing? I asked in the oo.o channel but no one is answering
<bz029> sorry calcmandan i'm not familiar with Oo.o
<calcmandan> it's okay bro
<bz029> Ubuntu doesn't use SELinux by default, does it?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, AppArmor
<Daisuke_Ido> which has been described as "SELinux done right"
<bz029> Daisuke_Ido, would i block access for my svn users to the repository? SVN/SSL/Apache setup
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually do not know
<Daisuke_Ido> because apparmor is, i think, something new to 8.04
<bz029> Daisuke_Ido, how can i tell which version of Ubuntu is installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> lsb_release -a
<bz029> thx
<bz029> i'm on 7.10
<bz029> so... no apparmor?
<yuri_> hey guys, i flash does not play properly in konqueror. i have the ns-plugins installed and flash in firefox works fine.. any fixes?
<bz029> yuri_ sorry idk
<geoff> hi
<geoff> wow people just log in and sit here or they actually say something
<geoff> so is there a way to set your desktop up to a 3d view?
<geoff> hi bumani
<geoff> is there any one that knows english here?
<bumani> hi~
<bumani> english kekekek~
<bumani> --;
<Jucato> !compiz | geoff
<ubotu> geoff: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lee98632> eh any one in here using a playstation 3 for KDE?, I jsut need to know how I can change sessions fom the black screen or figure out how to get a log in screen
<me_> hello
<me_> i just got home
<ubuntu_> hello
<me_> what have you been doing ?
<ubuntu_> any1 have idea whats goin on? I just unpluged ethernet and turn on wifi. I got internet
<ubuntu_> but when i start konqueror i can't load any www site
<profKsawier> and it's not DNS = i can ping www.google.pl
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<profKsawier> and when i want to load www  in konqueror it only loads thas small img near address and i get masseg error while loading page: couldn connect with server
<profKsawier> bz029: thx i will now switch pc's to check that out
<profKsawier> afk
<profKsawier> oh it was not for me
<profKsawier> lol
<me_> mmmm
<me_> im eating ham tomato and cheese sandwiches
<bullgard4> Although my locales are de_DE, Kexi starts in English. I consulted the KDE Help Center > Application Manuals > Office > Kexi, I could not find how to switch to German.
<dystopianray> bullgard4: are other kde apps in german?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: I have got only two KDE applications. But the application Kaffeine is installed only on my other computer, not on the computer I was enquiring about.
<dystopianray> bullgard4: have you set the kde language to german?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: How can I do that?
<dystopianray> bullgard4: in the kde regional and language settings
<bullgard4> I cannot find 'KDE regional and language settings' in Kexi. Where are they there?
<dystopianray> they're a general kde setting
<dystopianray> within the system settings app
<bullgard4> Thank you.
<dystopianray> bullgard4: is kexi german now?
<bullgard4> Yes.
<geoff> thanks ubotu
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<me__> how do you delete the web browsing history ?
<dystopianray> me__: in which browser?
<Locky> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<me__> the standard one
<me__> konquar
<me__> ive been looking up naughty things :(
<dystopianray> me__: settings -> configure konqeror -> history sidebar, then click 'clear history'
<emilsedgh> me__: open the sidebar using F9, select history and delete items you want from there i think
<stdin> sugeng01_: fix your router :)
<geoff> wow this linux or "kubuntu" is actually easy as hell to use no wonder the kids go for it
<Guillaum3> *clap clap*
<Guillaum3> i am kid!
<Guillaum3> gofer it.
<izzyb> lol - yeah, linux is better then most users expect when they first try it
<izzyb> kubuntu makes it easy though :)
<Guillaum3> the real fun begins when you need to a do a bit of server admin
<geoff> makes it beyond easy
<Guillaum3> or data manipulation in the form of files and such
<geoff> and all i am doing is messing with multi desktops
<geoff> still cant get sound to work tho
<izzyb> oh, I don't know.  I've been doing server stuff for years, it's always been the desktop that caused me grief
<izzyb> but then, I never put a gui on my servers so I guess its all what you're used to :)
<geoff> lol i got it doing that 3d cube thing with 4 desktops lots of fun cant see why windows doesnt do it
<izzyb> yeah, sound was an issue for me on my last build, but this fresh build would is working just fine :)
<izzyb> I think there are tools to get multiple desktops on windows, but it isn't a native feature
<izzyb> and afaik, the cube is unique to linux :)
<geoff> well it found my video card drivers but dont know about the sound
<izzyb> I had problems with sound at first too, but found a doc that fixed it.  let me see if I can find it for you
<izzyb> it was quite painless actually :)
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<geoff> that would be cool cant seem to get mp3s to play but itsays it fixed that
<izzyb> geoff, do you get any sound?
<geoff> the 3d cube thing is a fun thing tho
<geoff> nope none
<geoff> got the cube spinning tho lol
<a_c_m> OK quite imbarrised right now... got 2 kubuntu installs, both with working wifi cards yet BOTH cant connect to my local network - yet vista (what i'm logged in with now) can... both cards seem to get no DHCP offers or time out when trying to assocate becasuse the association takes > 60s ... anyone any ideas?
<bz029> power cycle the router?
<geoff> well sorry to say im on wired connection had no probs at all
<a_c_m> bz029: was that to me? if so, that didnt help + Vista (of all things) is able to connect using the same hardware just fine
<geoff> is the wierless a card or usb device?
<geoff> and do you have the ability to plug right into the network?
<a_c_m> geoff, in one case is USB in the other case its a broadcom chipset built into the laptop
<a_c_m> geoff (i have the problem on both my computers)
<a_c_m> geoff and no, cant plug directly in
<a_c_m> :(
<geoff> hmm if you have it on two diffrent computers the one with the usb start it up and pull the usb and plug back into it i dont know if it will detect it but it might
<geoff> as for the laptop would sugest connecting direct where the hub is just for it to have the chance to update
<a_c_m> geoff its finding the cards fine
<a_c_m> drivers work fine
<geoff> might work but i have no idea only been a linux user for about 2 hours now
<a_c_m> oh
<a_c_m> :) thanks anyway
<geoff> lol ok
<geoff> i have wobbley windows !!!!!
<geoff> this crap is funny
 * a_c_m rolls eyes
<geoff> but i still have no sound
<izzyb> geoff, I'm still looking for the doc I found that made things simple, but here's one that might get you started:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<geoff> izzyb i think i figured it out
<izzyb> oh?
<izzyb> a_c_m, what tool are you using to configure your wifi?
<a_c_m> hey izzyb
<a_c_m> Knetworkmanager mostly
<a_c_m> i've had a stab with kwifimanager
<a_c_m> but when i told it to change networks it didnt seem to take much notice
<a_c_m> i've just downloaded the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide doc
<a_c_m> so in a moment i will try that
<izzyb> yeah, sounds like the way to go
<izzyb> I'm having wifi issues on my laptop after an update, but I never really got it working fully before either
<izzyb> one thing I found was that wpa wasn't supported with my wifi card
<izzyb> have you tried connecting with no security?
<cpk1> a_c_m: did you turn off wireless security first to troubleshoot?
<a_c_m> yup
<a_c_m> problem is with both WEP and no security points
<cpk1> a_c_m: what if you give your laptops an ip can they ping the router then?
<a_c_m> i think it could be a distance issue
<a_c_m> as the signal is quite weak
<izzyb> hmm, then I'm not really sure.  I haven't had the time to look into my current issues with wifi, but I suspect it was because I was using the wrong tool
<a_c_m> cpk1it doesnt get that far, the assocation with the router fails
 * izzyb not sure the name of it, but it didn't support wpa at all
<cpk1> a_c_m: if it shows up with iwlist scan then they should be able to talk
<cpk1> a_c_m: turn off wireless security and then tell the wireless card which essid to use and give it an ip, even with dhcp set up on the router you dont have to use it
<izzyb> anyone aware of an issue causing the system to freeze, but not fully?  I can still move the mouse, but my keyboard stops working (can't toggle caps) and clicking doesn't do anything
<cpk1> a_c_m: you familiar with using iwconfig?
<JackWinter> argh.  i have a 2:nd hdd in my system. now i want to repartition them.  in system settings->disk & filesystems i can't delete the partitions.  what suprises me is that thez don't show as mounted.  when i go to konquror is see 2 of the 3 parts in /media as mounted.  here i can unmount them, but it changes nothing.  installed qtparted, but it can't start...  8.04 from 12hours ago here.
<izzyb> I was playing music via amarok and it finished the song it was on at the time of the hang, but wouldn't continue to the next
<cpk1> JackWinter: does the hdd show up as mounted anywhere in mount? secondly, 8.04 doesnt release until tomorrow =)
<izzyb> pings stop responding also
<izzyb> I'm trying to figure out if it's a hardware driver issue (suspect video) or related to compiz
<JackWinter> cpk1: i know about 8.04. here is output from mount: /dev/sdb2 on /media/Mac type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal) and /dev/sdb3 on /media/Untitled 2 type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<JackWinter> cpk1: if i unmount from konqueror thez no longer show in the mount command.
<cpk1> so if sdb is the hard drive you want to partition then you still need to unmount those two. and all hardy help is supposed to be in #ubuntu+1
<geoff> wow izzyb that was like reading german for me havent a clue about all that
<izzyb> lol
<izzyb> which?
<izzyb> the doc I sent?
<geoff> the sound code page you sent
<JackWinter> cpk1: so zou think this is hardy sp[ecific.  am still wet behind the ears :)
<geoff> I COULD TALK YOU THROUGH THE 3D DESKTOP THO THAT WAS EASY
<izzyb> yeah, it has everything there
<geoff> sorry about caps
<izzyb> I found a forum with a solution involving half dozen or so commands to type that just fixed everything
<cpk1> JackWinter: well you are using a different kernel among lots of other things, either way make sure all the partitions are unmounted from the disk you want to partition then try to start up which ever partitioner you use
 * izzyb doesn't recall the commands or where he found them now ;(
<izzyb> it appeared to be automating the building of sound drivers
<geoff> i think thats what i just did going to try a restart be back in a lil bit
<cpk1> geoff: you have absolutely no sound at all?
<cpk1> geoff: you shouldnt have to restart
<izzyb> yeah, at first I didn't think it fixed things for me
<geoff> nope no sound on this operating system
<izzyb> but restarting I discovered I had sound
<JackWinter> cpk1: thanks
<cpk1> geoff: if you do lspci do you see your sound device?
<izzyb> of course I never thought to restart cause you shouldn't need to in linux, but I think I crashed and after the reboot it just started working
<geoff> lol
<geoff> cpk1 what you mean by Ispci
<izzyb> geoff, make sure it's active in bios
<izzyb> geoff, assuming this is built in sound that is
<cpk1> geoff: on the command line do "lspci"
<izzyb> you should see it with lspci
<geoff> its a SB live sound card been working for all that i know
<izzyb> so pci card?
<geoff> yhea
<izzyb> should show up with lspci
<geoff> where do i type that
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<geoff> yhea its there
<cpk1> geoff: open up konsole and type it
<MilhousePunkRock> I am looking for a way to pin (or whatever works) a package I built myself to not have it upgraded with the package from the repos...
<geoff> lol im a quick learner
<izzyb> geoff, open a terminal (kmenu ->system->konsole
<geoff> yhea i did it it found everything
<izzyb> try hwinfo --sound also
<geoff> Creative Labs SB Live
<geoff> says not found
<izzyb> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<geoff> nope not work
<geoff> will be right back
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not even sure if pinning is the right approach... I am pretty sure adept wants to upgrade the package due to a differing md5 sum...
<cpk1> MilhousePunkRock: i think you want hold
<geoff> hell back
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: It's the same version, I just had to change something and compile it myself. The package is libmtp, if you care to know. Quite a few things depend on it, Amarok for instance...
<izzyb> geoff, did you reboot?
<geoff> wow izzyb you are awsome lol
<geoff> i got sound lol
<cpk1> MilhousePunkRock: since you rebuilt it yourself just make it a different version number and hold it?
<izzyb> yeah, I thought it was kind of odd myself
<izzyb> you shouldn't need to reboot linux to get things to work like that, but for some reason it worked for me
<geoff> mm but los my 3d desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: The dependancies rely on the exact same version number though, not «
<izzyb> I suspect the sound subsystem needs to be restarted after fixing the driver issues
<MilhousePunkRock> >= or something
<izzyb> but I don't know enough about it to do it manually
<geoff> well it did it
<izzyb> I actually didn't think the things I'd done worked and was surprised when it started working after a reboot
<izzyb> forced by a system crash
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to automatically scan two directories, find the duplicate files/subdirectories, and copy over the non-duplicates?
<izzyb> :) glad to hear it
<izzyb> TeslaTony, rsync
<MilhousePunkRock> TeslaTony: I am pretty sure rsync can do that... I would not know how though
<TeslaTony> OK
<izzyb> rsync -av sourcedir destdir
<TeslaTony> I'll give it a shot
<izzyb> but I'd double check that :)
<izzyb> -a is for all iirc and -v is verbose
<cpk1> MilhousePunkRock: so apt is trying to replace the version you have with the same version number?
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: Yes. I made it the same version number to trick for instance mtp-tools into accepting the right version is already there
<geoff> ok got the desk top dack lol
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: On the other hand, mtp-tools won't install anymore now because some files are already there...
<geoff> can you run firefox mozzila on this?
<chartoin> I am trying to create a desktop shortcut for windows partitions in gusty
<chartoin> I get an error
<me__> where can i get wine from ?
<chartoin> me_, what linux distibution are you using?
<chartoin> can someone help me?
<chartoin> me_ what distribution?
<me__> kubuntu
<chartoin> then sudo apt-get install wine
<SlimeyPete> me__: adept / apt-get
<SlimeyPete> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<chartoin> open a terminal and typ in "sudo apt-get install wine"
<chartoin> make sure you have the universe on
<chartoin> Now about my problem, anyonr know what is going on?
<me__> universe on ?
<SlimeyPete> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TeslaTony> Are the errors before or after you make the shortcuts?
<chartoin> yeah it says that it is already mounted
<chartoin> me_: go to system->adept manager-> manage repositories
<chartoin> make sure that universe and multiverse are checked
<geoff> ok to get video to play on the net what do you have to do?
<chartoin> telsa
<chartoin> somehow, talking to you solved the problem
<chartoin> thanks
<SlimeyPete> geoff: you mean embedded in a webpage
<chartoin> because now it worked
<SlimeyPete> ?
<chartoin> wierd huh?
<chartoin> geoff: install flash plugins
<me__> me@me:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<me__> Reading package lists... Done
<me__> Building dependency tree
<me__> Reading state information... Done
<me__> E: Couldn't find package wine
<me__> me@me:~$
<me__> so did it install ?
<me__> what is going on
<SlimeyPete> no, it didn't.
<TeslaTony> chartoin: I'm talented that way. I'm pretty useless, then suddenly the problem goes away.
<me__> what have i done wrong ?
<SlimeyPete> sounds like universe is not enabled.
<me__> how do i enable universe and what is universe
<SlimeyPete> if you enabled universe, do a "sudo apt-get update"
<SlimeyPete> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chartoin> me_: I don't think that you can paste the errors here
<me__> ok i did sudo apt-get update
<me__> oh ok
<geoff> ok thanks
<chartoin> paste it on pastebin and give the link her
<me__> :(
<SlimeyPete> yes, it is best to use a pastebin for that (e.g. paste.ubuntu.com)
<SlimeyPete> me__: try "sudo apt-get install wine" again
<SlimeyPete> if it still doesn't work, open Adept from the K menu (under "System") and enable the universe repository
<chartoin> in the manage repositories tab
<me__> still the same slimey :(
<chartoin> option under file menu sorry
<SlimeyPete> ok, you need to enable the repository then. Once you've done that, click Reload in Adept or do "sudo apt-get update" again.
<me__> where do i i enable it
<me__> i cant see a enable universe
<chartoin> me_:
<domentarion> hello
<SlimeyPete> me__: you've opened adept?
<chartoin> listen carefully
<me__> yes
<chartoin> me_;go to the adept option i the menubar
<me__> naa
<me__> i found it myself
<me__> i hope i learn this linux stuff
<me__> its all a bit overwhelming
<chartoin> do you have wine now?
<chartoin> is there any tutorial to use wine
<me__> yes thanks you install it now
<SlimeyPete> me__: basically, the way you usually install software on kubuntu is to use the "package manager", which is a little bit like "Add/Remove Programs" under Windows except much, much better. "apt" is the kubuntu package manager; "apt-get" is the terminal interface for it, and "adept" is the graphical version.
<MilhousePunkRock> how can I check which packages depend on a certain package in adept? if at all...
<max> I need to change configuration file in my Power PC from big endian to little endian... how I can change this configuration? what is the command?
<me__> i like how u can do everything in the konsole
<me__> i hope to learn all the commands
<SlimeyPete> :)
<me__> do you guys ever use windows ?
<chartoin> nope
<chartoin> yuck1
<me__> so you never really need it hey
<chartoin> nope
<me__> after a while i will get used to linux and never got back ?
<chartoin> good for you
<SlimeyPete> I dual-boot for games
<me__> i hate all the viruses ads and trojans for windows
<me__> yeah i play a little counter strike source but not really enough
<JackWinter> ok, managed to fix my fs problems, partition, format and mount.  i mounted it in my home dir and managed to change uid with chown.  how do i change the group id too?
<me__> i want to be a hardcore linux user
<SlimeyPete> me__: that actually works under Linux, using Wine (I think)
<SlimeyPete> but there are still a lot of games that don't
<me__> yeah
<me__> geez im using wine now it has come along way since i last installed linux
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: Hmmm... I changed the release version to be higher than the one from the repo, now adept-notifier is gone...
<Ruairidh> Hey everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi | Ruairidh
<ubotu> Ruairidh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cpk1> MilhousePunkRock: aptitude show packagename will show you all sorts of info for the package, including dependencies
<cpk1> probalby not what depend on it though...
<geoff> Compiz is awsome
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: No, it does not show reverse dependancies (assuming apt-cache show does the same thing)
<JackWinter> ok, managed that too.  am however stumped on how to exit from the man command :)
<MilhousePunkRock> JackWinter: q
<Ruairidh> Does anyone know some decent cisco router emulators for linux? I've been using gsn and writing my own ios configs but I used to like boson netsim. Any ideas?
<emilsedgh> haha, KWin gets wobbly windows.its so nice
<JackWinter> qparted worked then i ran it from the command line with kdesu qparted.  don't know if the kde menu entry is wrong.  i installed it with adept, and in the menu editor the command is qparted/root, it's checkmarked to run as different user, but no user specced
<me__> is there anything else then wine
<me__> that works better ?
<JackWinter> qparted-root
<me__> wine wont work for theme hospital
<me__> still says need windows
<me__> when i start the setup it goes then later when its going to install the files it says it need windows 95 or higher
<SlimeyPete> no, wine is the only option unless you install a virtual copy of Windows
<me__> is that any good
<SlimeyPete> check out appdb.winehq.net for tips
<SlimeyPete> me__: it'd probably do for Theme Hospital but you'll get no 3D acceleration
<chartoin> you could try vmware
<chartoin> for linux
<SlimeyPete> virtualbox is free and just as good for home use
<chartoin> oh
<chartoin> new one for me
<Ruairidh> It's not too bad
<me__> but you get no gfx ?
<JackWinter> what is the channel for kde?
<me__> well u dont really need gfx for theme hospital lol
<SlimeyPete> me__: you get no 3D acceleration
<JackWinter> or rather kde under kubuntu hardy
<godkas> Anyone know of a quick walkthrough for disk imaging? i wanna make a restore point
<me__> what are the linux games like anyway
<me__> any good ?
<godkas> if you have a decent rig you can get wine to run well
<SlimeyPete> me__: all of the ID software titles run on Linux
<SlimeyPete> as do the Enemy Territory games
<me__> im talking without wine
<SlimeyPete> oh right. Well... a fair few games run in wine.
<SlimeyPete> check out the wine appdb for a list
<SlimeyPete> CS:S and HL2 work.
<cpk1> cedega sometimes works better than wine
<cpk1> but isnt free
<me__> why isnt it free
<me__> thats sucks
<me__> that*
<chartoin> I hate people who try to make money with linux
<me__> i thought linux is all about being free
<chartoin> just doesn't fit
<SlimeyPete> without those people, Linux would still be stuck in the 90s.
<chartoin> because linux = open source = food = (free) = angel like
<SlimeyPete> Most of Linux is corporate-sponsored these days
<llutz> me__: "free" as in "speech" not in "beer"
<me__> lol
<me__> well put
<me__> i like beer
<chartoin> Richard stallman said that about windows
<Jucato> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Ruairidh> And definetly don't attempt free speech after drinking free beer
<llutz> chartoin: go and read Stallman again
<chartoin> why?
<Jucato> chartoin: Richard Stallman also said it's completely ok to make money with free software.
<Jucato> anyway, the topic is for #kubuntu-offtopic
<chartoin> and he also said that that beats the point and that it is bad
<chartoin> at least he hinted to that effect
<Jucato> hm...
<chartoin> is kde4 good
<chartoin> I mean the software support
<SlimeyPete> kde4 *will* be good, probably
<Ruairidh> Hehe
<eddieftw> hi all
<Ruairidh> Just like the war will be over before christmas ;)
<chartoin> I can't get compiz fusion to work with my crappy graphics card
<Ruairidh> hey eddieftw
<chartoin> so I thought I could settle with kde4
<SlimeyPete> chartoin: you could try kde4... some people are managing to run it full-time these days but it is still pretty rough around the edges
<Ruairidh> Bleh
<SlimeyPete> I'm holding out for 4.1 or 4.5, personally
 * Ruairidh buries nose back in tech book
<cpk1> I made the mistake of trying kde4 already
<cpk1> and now I dont want to go back to 3.5
<chartoin> good looks eh?
<me__> hey what do i ask when the program wants to install directx in wine ?
<me__> i mean say
<SlimeyPete> me__: just say no
<me__> kk
<chartoin> chartoin: try kde4
<chartoin> i have  a doubt
<SlimeyPete> me__: in a sense, wine *is* directx, plus various other things.
<me__> wine is slow
<chartoin> what command did you use to make that msg to me look red/
<chartoin> slimey?
<SlimeyPete> me__: not always. Depends on the game.
<cpk1> chartoin: your irc client does it for you
<SlimeyPete> chartoin: I didn't. Your IRC client did it automatically.
<me__> slow to install
<SlimeyPete> because I said your name.
<chartoin> how did you address it to me?
<me__> perhaps now i should do something about my sounds card
<chartoin> just my nick and the colon does that?
<cpk1> chartoin: and yes kde4 looks very nice, but also it is missing some things that should be here when 4.1 comes out
<SlimeyPete> chartoin: yes
<veliouras> hello
<SlimeyPete> chartoin: also, try typing "slime" and pressing tab :)
<Jucato> just your nick chartoin
<chartoin> ah now I get it
<veliouras> can someone help me on the configuration of a wireless connection?
<chartoin> thnx
<me__> how do i get my sounds to work ?
<cpk1> hopefully amarok makes kde4.1
<chartoin> cpk1: do you know when 4.1 is coming out/
<cpk1> I think i remember seeing summer? really no clue though
<chartoin> I love automatic command completion
<chartoin> I just wish there was something like that for normal document typing
<Jucato> chartoin: late July or early August
<chartoin> thanks Jucato
<chartoin> is there a word processor program with such a feature like the cellphone dictionary?
<chartoin> open office recognizes the words but I can't complete the words
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: That depends what action you set up to complete the word... IIRC enter is the default
<chartoin> I am talking about word processors
<SlimeyPete> so is MilhousePunkRock
<chartoin> It could make things easier with people who don't know fingering
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: Yes. You can set up a key that needs to be pressed to complete the word in writert
<chartoin> writert is for linux right?
<MilhousePunkRock> writer* and IIRC mean If I Remeber Correctly
<SlimeyPete> in OO, you press enter to complete the word when it pops up.
<SlimeyPete> chartoin: writer is the OpenOffice word processor
<MilhousePunkRock> SlimeyPete: Maybe you do, I press End ;)
<chartoin> oh yeah right
<SlimeyPete> MilhousePunkRock: well, whatever ;)
<veliouras> can someone help me on the configuration of a wireless connection?
<MilhousePunkRock> By now I know quite a lot about writer, I have just finished my thesis two weeks ago...
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: Go to "extras" "autocorrection" (might be different, I don't have the english version). That holds all the options you need for completion
<MilhousePunkRock> veliouras: Describe your problem...
<chartoin> MilhousePunkRock: where is extras
<me__> do you think linux users are increasing ?
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: Third menu option from the right
<Ruairidh> yes
<veliouras> i am trying to set up a wireless connection with a netgear WPN111 adapter
<chartoin> MilhousePunkRock: in open office 2.3
<MilhousePunkRock> me__: Maybe the number of them is, users itself, probably not ;)
<chartoin> I see no such thing
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: What menu entries do you have? Start from the right...
<veliouras> i have installed mad wifi and and the windows drivers for the device through ndiswrapper
<Ruairidh> Bleh need a coffee
<Ruairidh> veliouras: ifconfig
<chartoin> help, window, tools
<MilhousePunkRock> veliouras: You will need only one...
<chartoin> table, format, insert, view, edit, file
<MilhousePunkRock> chartoin: Then it's tools for you
<veliouras> only one?
<chartoin> oh right
<me__> how do you me MilhousePunkRock
<chartoin> got it
<veliouras> what do you mean?
<chartoin> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> me__: Numbers increase, not people... ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> veliouras: What chipset is your wireless card/adapter?
<eddieftw> veliouras: open up a konsole and type 'ifconfig'
<eddieftw> is what he means
<veliouras> i don't know the chipset
<eddieftw> lspci will tell you. inside konsole.
<veliouras> but i read in a forum that mad wifi is suitable for most netgear products
<MilhousePunkRock> veliouras: USB or PCI card?
<veliouras> usb
<MilhousePunkRock> type lsusb, veliouras
<MilhousePunkRock> eddieftw: In that case it's not lspci...
<amerigo> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MilhousePunkRock> veliouras: And look for the line that says something about netgear or atheros
<eddieftw> of course
<me__> so if i wanted to install firefox what would the command be in konsole
<cpk1> pretty sure madwifi doesnt do usb cards
<eddieftw> me__: sudo apt-get install 'pakagename'
<eddieftw> apt-cache search 'package name' will you the various programs that *might* be what you are looking for if you aren't 100% sure about the name
<Ruairidh> mmm coffee
<me__> i just got some beer
<me__> grown lagers
<Ruairidh> It's 10:15 :s
<kodemaniak> anyone ever had the problem that in the compiz settings dialog the Tab-Key is not recognized for defining shortcuts, while Alt+Tab e.g. works?
<me__> no in my counter is 5pm lol
<me__> country
<Ruairidh> ah k
<me__> but yes ive drunk beer at that time b4 lol
<me__> but not anymore
<me__> every since i stopped snorting speed on a regualar basis
<me__> omg god wine sucks install theme hospital
<Ruairidh> lol if I'm at a festival then beer is always good
<me__> slow
<me__> festival
<me__> where the hell are you from mate ?
<Ruairidh> UK at the moment but have been living in France a fair bit
<me__> arr i heard france's health policies are very good
<me__> free call out doctors and stuff
<Ruairidh> Yup :D
<Ruairidh> NHS makes me cry
<me__> i watched the documentry
<me__> sicko
<Ruairidh> ?
<me__> NHS ?
<me__> its a micheal moore doco
<Ruairidh> National Health Service. The UK's Healthcare
<Ruairidh> And I don't know it
<me__> he goes on about americans health care and how rubbish it is
<me__> then goes to place like france
<Ruairidh> Heh people moan about everything :p
<me__> to show americans how ripped there getting
<me__> america's health system is so crap though
<me__> im in australia and its ok
<me__> u can get seen at a hospital for free
<Ruairidh> He just skips the social unrest, economy problems, and shitty politics?
<Ruairidh> Bleh I want to go to Aus
<Ruairidh> For a holiday at least
<me__> naa he goes in to to politics
<me__> and everything
<me__> arr yeah
<me__> where about in australia ?
<Ruairidh> No idea
<Ruairidh> Melbourne/Sydney maybe?
<Ruairidh> Then a bit of backpacking
<Ruairidh> But since everyone does that now, I've avoided it
<me__> depends what u like
<me__> are you a quit person
<me__> i live in perth western australia
<me__> and its quiet here
<me__> still alot of the drugs and rubbish
<me__> but just smaller city
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<me__> and stuff
<Ruairidh> Haha I live near the original Perth
<Ruairidh> In Scotland :p
<me__> arr lol
<me__> we better shut up now lol
<me__> someones going to cry soon i can just tell
<Ruairidh> Hehe
<Ruairidh> sorry guys
<jussi01> Ruairidh: me__ you are welcome to chat in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<me__> hey i got firefox right. and amsn and it wants to open a hotmail window in firefox but it comes up error saying to check firefox prefeneces
<me__> how do i enable it
<Ruairidh> Heh thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Vi42440> Heyy! I just installed new libraries xxxx.la xxxx.so xxxxx.so.0 to folder /usr/local/lib  but the programs can't see or find them... I booted allready but no help. Looks like  /usr/local/lib is not in the path or variables. How can I put it there so that programs can see what's in there and use the libs?
<Vi42440> error while loading shared libraries: xxxxx.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vi42440> Where are the shared libraried suppose to be in Kubuntu linux?
<Kai> hi guys
<Vi42440> No moro Kai.
<adz21c> Vi42440: theres /usr/lib, but /usr/local/lib should work too
<Romina> hi
<Romina> how can I yield the right to execute "/usr/bin/syndaemon"  to a user ?
<Romina> at the moment, only root can successfully run  /usr/bin/syndaemon
<Vi42440> adz21c: But it does not, I'll try to link them to /usr/lib ....
<kblin> hi folks
<Ruairidh> Hey
<kblin> I'm trying to run a mount.cifs call from rc.local, but get "no route to host" errors
<Vi42440> adz21c: Yep! That does it! /usr/lib is only working in my Kubuntu.. Thanks!
<adz21c> Vi42440: np
<kblin> once I can log in and do the mount manually, it succeeds
<kblin> isn't networking supposed to be up when rc.local runs?
<Vi42440> adz21c: Hey, how can I allso add the /usr/local/lib to the path? There is lots of stuff in there...
<adz21c> Vi42440: I can't remember the path variable name, but basically somewhere u wanna put something like lib_path = $lib_path:/usr/local/lib
<adz21c> Vi42440: where you'd put it i don't know either, i only ever modified environment vars for an individual terminal
<me__> so how would go about getting im sound to work ?
<Ruairidh> Check your soundcard is recognized?
<me__> how
<me__> i want to do it in konsole aswell
<Ruairidh> arecord -l
<me__> ok now what
<Ruairidh> What's the output?
<me__> speakers
<Ruairidh> me__: try alsamixergui
<me__> how
<me__> sudo apt ?
<Ruairidh> me__: nope just type it into console
<Ruairidh> Unless it's not installed
<Ruairidh> Then sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Ruairidh> Gah it's freezing in here
<me_> installing
<me_> sorted
<Ruairidh> Spring weather my arse
<Ruairidh> me_: everything's working?
<me_> still not working
<me_> but installed it
<me_> now what
<Ruairidh> Type alsamixergui to start it
<me_> i got it open
<Ruairidh> Can you see your speakers?
<Greenery> how to retrieve hidden windows from taskbar?
<me_> its got anologue devices
<Greenery> it shows that its running on system monitor
<me_> its got the card info
<me_> and so on
<Ruairidh> So it's recognized
<SlimeyPete> what card is it?
<me_> VIA 8237
<SlimeyPete> me_: all the channels are unmuted?
<me_> yes
<me_> its means its unmuted when they are grey hey
<me2> back
<Ruairidh> in black?
<kblin> oh, dammit
<me2> grey
<me2> with (( ))
<kblin> why does it have to be so hard to just mount a couple of cifs shares right after boot-up?
<me2> so you can learn my friend
<Bhaal> Hey guys, how far behind the offical release of hardy will kubuntu be in releasing its hardy version?
<Ruairidh> Linux tends to break in strange and confusing ways that often scare noobs. Personally I consider this a feature.
<kblin> me2: haha
<kblin> me2: very helpful
<kblin> Ruairidh: great.
<Ruairidh> kblin, yarr
<kblin> Ruairidh: so, non-noob, why's networking down when rc.local runs?
<Ruairidh> Hehe I'm a noob too
<Ruairidh> Not my quote
<kblin> ok, so personally I consider this just broken
<Ruairidh> Very possible
<Ruairidh> Have you checked to see if the network service line is in there?
<kblin> I've got networking when I'm logged in
<jussi01> !noob  Ruairidh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noob  ruairidh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !noob | Ruairidh
<ubotu> Ruairidh: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ruairidh> :s
<kblin> and my interface is on auto eth0 with a static inet address in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ruairidh> I wasn't calling anyone a noob
<Ruairidh> Maybe I phrased it badly
<Ruairidh> kblin, do you have an older backup?
<kblin> older backup? it's a new box, I want it to mount some shared folder from a samba box
<Ruairidh> Ugh
<Ruairidh> Weird error
<kblin> I've been toying with pam-cifs, but that keeps trying to directly mount to the user's home dir
<kblin> and kde over cifs is decidedly not fun
<Ruairidh> Sorry mate, this one is beyond me :(
<kblin> yeah, me2 and your comments together flipped me off a bit. It's just this kind of attitude that we need to fix if we can't fix linux to "just work"
<kblin> comebine this with the fact that I've been staring at pam-cifs code for quite a while and my irritation can be explained :)
<Ruairidh> kblin, I wasn't trying to be obnoxious :p
<kblin> Ruairidh: ok. it came across a bit differently here
<Ruairidh> Yeah, internet and it's lack of body language and intonation
<Ruairidh> I'll be more careful next time
<me2>  
<me2>  
<jussi01> Hrm, does openoffice have clipart?
<CodddEr> from where i can download kubuntu (7.10 or 8.... ) with kde 4 as default desktop ?
<SlimeyPete> CodddEr: http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc/
<CodddEr> this is kde 3 not ?
<CodddEr> ooops
<SlimeyPete> no, it's the kde4 remix
<CodddEr> its 4 , i have other question , i can pre order (SHIPIT) kubuntu cd with kde 4 ?
<jussi01> CodddEr: no
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<Kai> is there anyway i can play avi's through linux
<CodddEr> YES
<jussi01> !avi | Kai
<kolle> HELP! My cd-drive ejects by itself?! I can't listen to any audiocd for more than a couple of minutes, then it automatically spits it out again? :(
<ubotu> Kai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kai> ty
<CodddEr> so the only way to get kubuntu with kde 4 is to download it ?
<kolle> I can't seem to find any information about this problem via google either :(
<jussi01> CodddEr: yes, thats correct
<jussi01> CodddEr: either the cd or apt-get.
<jussi01> CodddEr: However, you should be in #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<jussi01> SinII: any chance you could fix that connection?
<kolle> and the weird thing is that it's at random times it spits out the cd sometimes after 20 seconds of playing and sometimes after 5 minutes?? And I get no errormsg
<jussi01> kolle: have a look a the tail of dmesg as soon as it spits it out
<kolle> jussi01: okay :)
<kolle> jussi01: now it's playing fine, and for 10 minutes soon? It's so weird...
<jussi01> kolle: doesnt sound fun... I hate intermittent issues :/
<kolle> now it spat it out!
<jussi01> kolle: now look at dmesg
<kolle> where do i post the output from dmesg?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kai> hi lill mor help plz sorry havnt used much linux
<kolle> dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64100/
<Kai> i run a sudo command to download the restricted extras and i get dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jussi01> Kai: you should be fine if you install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<jussi01> Kai: so run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kai> oh had a space in the wrong spot lol!
<jussi01> :)
<Kai> ty
<kolle> jussi01: I can't decode what's in dmesg :( I'm not that pro at linux yet ;)
<jussi01> kolle: looking...
<kolle> jussi01: ok :)
<jussi01> kolle: I have no idea how to fix that one... Im as confused as you :/
<kolle> damn.. This is really weird :(
<kolle> But thanks for the try :)
<Kai> jussio1: are u there
<jussi01> Kai: yes
<Kai> hi
<Kai> used that command now im getting'
<Kai> i need superisor priv?
<jussi01> Kai: if tis more than 3 lines then
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> Kai: did you run it with sudo like I said?
<Kai> no sorry <-- newb
<jussi01> :)
<Kai> sorry man
<jussi01> Kai: dont be sorry, we all have to learn someime
<Kai> <3
<Kai> updating now thanks
<jussi01> great :)
<lodi> I am trying to get a windows 3d aquarium screensaver working on kubuntu 7.10
<lodi> and I am down to the final bit
<lodi> it runs fine, I just need to make it be used as screensaver
<lodi> how do i configure either kde or xscreensaver to use it
<cuznt> lodi on the desktop rightclick>configure desktop
<lodi> yes cuznt
<mucha> helo
<theseinfeld> hello
<mucha> how are you
<me> hi
<mucha> hello
<mucha> where are you
<Bhaal> Hey guys, how far behind the offical release of hardy will kubuntu be in releasing its hardy version?
<RogueJediX> Bhaal: Usually it's the same day
<Bhaal> RogueJediX: Thanks
<RogueJediX> No prob
<RogueJediX> Speaking of which, will the Kubuntu CD (or DVD) have the option to choose from KDE 3 or 4?
<Bhaal> I believe there is a remix cd or something like that
<RogueJediX> Ah, cool
<RogueJediX> The sole reason why I want to switch to 4 is to way goodbye to artsd and say hello to phonon
<Jucato> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<jussio1> Jucato: you learnt :D
<Jucato> jussio1: yeah, and about time :)
<jussio1> :P
<Jucato> jussio1: I'd like to update the !autostart factoid soon too. just need to let my guide mature a bit and get comments from readers :D
<JackWinter> how can i check disk "health" I have a disk that makes strange noises.
<crazy_bus> if I'm updating software and let half of the packages download and then press cancel.  Will I have to download them again if I try again later?
<Jucato> only the half that didn't get downloaded
<Pici> crazy_bus: Just as long as it doesnt enter the package install process
<crazy_bus> thanks for your answers Jucato and Pici
<genii> Hmm, quiet in here :)
<jpatrick> everyone downloading
<JackWinter> i have multiple soundcards.  how do i specify which one kde and amarok should use ?
<jpatrick> JackWinter: kmix should do that
<genii> jpatrick: how busy is that channel? #ubuntu-release-party
<jpatrick> genii: cooled down now..
<JackWinter> jpatrick: so kde will use the soundcard i setup as current mixer in kde?
<jpatrick> JackWinter: should do, works like that hre
<tiberius1701> hi, i downloaded a kde theme and added it to the kde theme manager. i shows up but when i click apply nothing happens, ive tried 3 different ones from kde-looks.org
<JackWinter> jpatrick: ok, thanks, will have to investigate amarok.  seems to work differently.
<jpatrick> JackWinter: tried restarting it to pick up changes?
<JackWinter> jpatrick: will try later, gotta go wrk a little :)
<Ruairidh> Hmm how would I get rid of all KDE apps while I use gnome?
<staar2> kubuntu is also released tommorow ?
<jpatrick> staar2: yep, see: #ubuntu-release-party
<staar2> then i am going to install it over my windows :D
<staar2> i would like to see new KDE 4
<Ruairidh> Actually, to hell with it, I'll stay with KDE
<Ruairidh> :p
<gandalf__> \quit
<gandalf__> quit
<genii> Ruairidh: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<Moo_> /quit
<genii> gandalf__:  //quit
<gandalf__> thanks
<genii> arg Moo_ had it
<gandalf__> /quit
<gandalf__> /quit
<genii> One slash
<Dorwin6> does anyone know
<Dorwin6> how can i get snowman globe work
<heath> anybody running virtual servers out there?
<genii> Dorwin6: What is it?
<Dorwin6> i have install atlantis
<Dorwin6> in compiz fusion
<Dorwin6> 2 months ago, i can get the snowman work on my desktop
<Dorwin6> but it doesnt work now
<genii> Dorwin6: Perhaps try #compiz-fusion
<Dorwin6> i trtied, no one respond
<Dorwin6> atm
<casper__> hey guys. I am trying to install hardy heron on a laptop and it fails when it makes grub-install. I have had this before but i cant remember what i did about it. Is this a common problem? and if so what do i do with it?
<aotianlong> 大家好
<aotianlong> 大家都升级了吗？
<SlimeyPete> !!!
<aotianlong> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<aotianlong> are you upgrade to 8.04 already?
<SlimeyPete> no, I'm still on gutsy.
<aotianlong> #chinese
<Odd-rationale> !cn | aotianlong
<ubotu> aotianlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aotianlong> thank you
<trappist> man is it nice to finally have the utf8 hotness and see those characters instead of a bunch of squares
<akta> yeah, you only need to learn to read them now ;-)
<Ruairidh> Bleh installing themes on KDE is evil
<Jucato> sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't... depends on what kind of theme
<Jucato> (and depends on how properly it was labeled from kde-look)
<Ruairidh> hehe
<Jucato> (most of the time, they aren't...)
<Ruairidh> The theme manager keeps greying out :s
<Jucato> ah... that's the most evil part of KDE theming
<Ruairidh> Anyway of resolving it?
<Jucato> hm.. which theme manager btw? KDM or KDE (2 different things)
<Ruairidh> KDM
<Jucato> aaah... the 2nd most evil :)
<Ruairidh> KDE is the worst I take it?
<Jucato> no idea.. kdmtheme is a bit broken because of changes Debian (and eventually Kubuntu) made to kdm settings
<Jucato> KDE Theme Manager? yes. the most evil
<Ruairidh> Yet KDE Theme Manager will work?
<Jucato> depends on what you mean by "will work" :D
<Jucato> theoretically so does KDM Theme Manager should work as well, except on Debian systems...
<Ruairidh> Ah but I'm on Kubuntu
<Ruairidh> So KDE should work mm?
<Jucato> Kubuntu is based on Debian :D
<aotianlong> what problem?
<Jucato> Ruairidh: your problem is KDM Theme Manager (as you said), not KDE Theme Manager...
<Ruairidh> What's the package name for the KDE Theme Manager then? I tried kdetheme
<aotianlong> apt-cache search kde | grep theme
<Ruairidh> Hehe didn't know you could grep apt
<Jucato> Ruairidh: it's installed by default but hidden
<Jucato> KControl -> Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<Jucato> or for a shortcut: Alt+F2, "kcmshell kthememanager"
<Ruairidh> :D
<Ruairidh> I need to get back into linux
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jucato> 2nd link, good guide
<SlimeyPete> Ruairidh: you can grep against anything which outputs text to stdout (the terminal)
<PhilRod> Jucato: did you write it? :-)
<aotianlong> my desktop is gnome.
<phoenixz> adept manager is driving me nuts here! I want to do an upgrade to 8.04rc, but adept crashes after the first "there seems to be an upgrade available!" window.... Can I do this upgrade also without adept? just with apt-get maybe?
<SlimeyPete> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<Ruairidh> Thanks Jucato,SlimeyPete
<phoenixz> and.. Will there ever  be a stable version of adept?  adept crashes, on average, about once every 10 minutes.. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's called synaptic
<Ruairidh> ^^
<spook{27}> bah
<Ruairidh> indeed
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, close the adept notifier and tell it not to start again ..then when yo want to do an update , just use the update oprion on adept pkg manager itself .
<BluesKaj> option
<spook{27}> So, I see that Hardy will have FF3 beta -- does anybody know if it will still be possible to get Firefox 2.x from the repositories?
<phoenixz> SlimeyPete> Checked all the documentation, only talks about adept_manager.. isnt this possible with apt-get? adept_manager is about as stable as plutonium
<BluesKaj> same goes for upgrade , phoenixz
<phoenixz> BluesKaj> notifier? Im not using the notifier.. Im using adept_manager...
<phoenixz> BluesKaj> Im running adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<phoenixz> BluesKaj> then I press the upgrade arrow..
<phoenixz> gives me a new window
<spook{27}> Oh, looks like.  Hooray!
<phoenixz> when I press next, BOOM
<SlimeyPete> are you sure the notifier's not running? It usually runs automatically in the background.
<BluesKaj> the adept notifier is what is telling you that an upgrade is available. It's seperate from the manager
<phoenixz> SlimeyPete> Its not running.. Im doing KDE4, could it be related to that? (not that adept was anything more stable under KDE3 anyway)
<phoenixz> pgrep adept shows nothing
<BluesKaj> ahh, kde4 buggery again ... bah
<SlimeyPete> you used to be able to run "upgrade-manager -c" or something similar from the terminal, but that might be depricated now (I've not used it in ages)
<phoenixz> BluesKaj> what does it have to do with adept?
<owner__> Howdy.  I was wondering if someone could help me with attempting to get a video driver to work with a new Kubuntu install.
<owner__> I have an Nforce 405 motherboard with builtin Geforce 6100 graphics.  Which driver should I use?  I installed the Nvidia-legacy driver and rebooted, but I'm still on Vesa.
<genii> owner__: You may need to change where it says "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to read "nvidia" instead
<SlimeyPete> owner__: it's best to use the Restricted Driver Manager in the System menu if at all possible
<SlimeyPete> also I think the legacy driver requires you to run "nvidia-config" or "nvidia-xconfig" or something similar
<kaminix> What does the consolekit package do? Do I actually need it? Sounds redundant reading the package description...
<owner__> I don't have the restricted driver manager in the system menu.
<SlimeyPete> owner__: sorry, System Settings
<owner__> wow.  I just checked xorg.conf and there was nothing for display device.
<SlimeyPete> impressive.
<owner__> I assumed when you installed the nvidia package, that it would take care of that.
<SlimeyPete> it does if you use the manager
<SlimeyPete> otherwise there's a script you have to run
<owner__> Cool.   I'm doing an apt-get nvidia-xconfig right now, and then I'll run that.  I normally never use any Ubuntu.  I'm all Gentoo.
<owner__> However, I'm setting up a box for someone else and I want the easiest possible system for them.
<lee_>  how do i change sessions using text mode..i am on a ps3 and running kde 7.10., hoever it has no graphical inter face atm
<mifauna> buenos dias
<lee_> and for now ferget tahtI am on a ps3 and  and treat me as I am a normal PC user lol
<owner__> Wow.  apt-get install nvidia-xconfig removed nvidia-legacy, and when I attempt to run nvidia-xconfig it just seg faults.
<owner__> Try Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, etc.  The graphical interface should be on F7, but you can get a new session on F1, F2, etc.
<SlimeyPete> owner__: I really think you're better off using the restricted manager. If it isn't in the System Settings application, you can apt-get it.
<lee_> hmm ok ill be back if it don't sowrk lol
<SlimeyPete> if it doesn't work, *then* do things manually ;)
<SlimeyPete> (I know this is anathema to a Gentoo user ;) )
<lee_> lol
<lee_> hmm alt f-7  did nothing
<owner__> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<lee_> ok jus a sec
<owner__> I'll try to find the package and apt-get it.
<mifauna> ff
<owner__> If I select restricted-manager, it says it will break packages.
<SlimeyPete> erk
<phoenixz> If I upgrade to the 8.04rc, can I also re-upgrade tomorrow to 8.04 ?
<SlimeyPete> owner__: restricted-manager-kde?
<owner__> I tried both restricted-manager and restricted-manager-kde, both said they'd break packages.
<owner__> But then I installed restricted-manager-core first, and then I was able to install restricted-manager and -kde after wards.  Weird.
<SlimeyPete> well...hrm... the manual way it is then
<SlimeyPete> oh
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: if you have the rc, upgrading to the final version is as simple as running an update.
<SlimeyPete> repo b0rkage then I guess
<heath> owner__: what is the vid card?
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: somthing like a normal "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<phoenixz> Odd-rationale> so, tomorrow I'll simply get a large update and thats it.. :) sweeet! thanks!
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: yes. if you are running the rc now
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/UbuntuTutorials/~3/274648472/
<owner__> Geforce 6100
<owner__> I installed nvidia-glx-legacy, is that the right driver?
<heath> go 6100?
<heath> mobile?
<heath> no...
<owner__> No.  But it is on-board with the motherboard.  This is an uber-cheap rig for a friend.
<phoenixz> I suppose the new 8.04 will be using quite a newer kernel than 7.10, correct?
<heath> owner__: did you try envy??
<owner__> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (rev a2)
<Odd-rationale> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<owner__> apt-get install envy?
<phoenixz> Anything known about broadcom wireless cards support? Im stuck with one of those and 7.10 drives me nuts here,, can only connect to access points with 90% or higher signal quality, so I always have to sit next to the AP...
<heath> no google envy +ubuntu
<heath> I have used it for years and it always gets the job done
<owner__> Thanks.  I'll try that.
<Odd-rationale> 	Use envy at your own risk!	
<BluesKaj> strange, the open sound system(OSS) doesn't recognize my soundcard , altho it's listed as compatible
<CyD> does anyone know how i can write an mbr and not have to reboot before writing data to the new partitions?
<heath> yeah..yeah.. it says so on the site
<PhilRod> phoenixz: the benefits of wireless! free from the constraints of cables!
<heath> again... It uninstalls as easy as it installs
<PhilRod> (s;cnr)
<CyD> yea might be hard to back out of envy once you've installed it
<CyD> i asked how to here once and was met with 'why did you do that' responses :)
<BluesKaj> !envy | owner__,
<ubotu> owner__,: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<heath> envy --unistall-all
<heath> if it fails
<heath> **uninstall
<owner__> Cool.  I'm running envy right now.
<owner__> envyng that is
<heath> owner__: I have a mobile 6100 card and envy worked like a champ...
<heath> as it did with my ATI x800 and GeF6800
<BluesKaj> heath, wait til you try to update
<owner__> I'm wondering with my next rig to go either Nvidia or ATI.  I've always bought Nvidia because they had better Linux drivers, but ATI is releasing specs and working on better drivers now that AMD bought them out.
<heath> owner__: just remove to envy --uninstall-all before dist upgrades
<heath> BluesKaj: done it before
<owner__> I have a Geforce 7600 GT right now and I'm considering a beefier card.
<CyD> anyone know a good channel where i could ask some general dd+mbr questions?
<owner__> Honestly, I always recommend the Gentoo forums and channels.  Some knowledgable folks there.
<CyD> owner__: ty
<BluesKaj> heath, well, you're lucky too , but if you know enuff to get rid of envy before updating/upgrading then I think you don't really need it :)
<jhutchins_wk> CyD: I got pretty good results from google last time I needed that info.
<CyD> jhutchins_wk: thanks :)
<makdaknife> owner__: interesting question about nvidia vs ati... my colleague and i were just discussing this a while back
<heath> BluesKaj: I don't understand what you are saying
<heath> makdaknife: I have axed all ATI cards.... not worth the headaches
<owner__> That sucked.
<makdaknife> owner__: i'd be interested in any responses you get... but we decided that while ati has promised to release specs... we've never had any issues with nvidia cards
<owner__> Envy (apt-get) wanted packages from the install CD I used, but then I refused to recognize the install CD I used.
<makdaknife> both of us have run into trouble with ati before... so we're gonna stick with nvidia for now
<makdaknife> right on heath!
<heath> owner__: is this a new install?
<heath> owner__: have you removed the CD from the source list?
<BluesKaj> well, ati does work with some drivers , depends how old the cards are
<owner__> New install, and I'm removing the CD from the source list right now.
<jussio1> bleh, envy
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: I looked into this a few months ago.  It seems like ATI's 3D acceleration has never worked as well as Nvidia's, and has been nothing but trouble in Linux.
<heath> owner__: make sure you read the instructions on the envy site
<jhutchins_wk> Nvidia probably has an advantage with 3D games because they've been more open with their driver interface as well.
<heath> owner__: they are very easy, but you will get frustrated if you do not
<BluesKaj> it seems theati  lower end graphics are easier to configure than some of the hi-end ones , altho ati claims better linux support for the newer cards
<owner__> It looks like it is downloading packages, and it didn't prompt for the CD this time.
<owner__> Also I have another question.  I installed the restricted-extras package, but quicktime movies don't appear to work properly.
<makdaknife> thanks for the comments... it reaffirms my general leaning toward nvidia
<jason__> I am in a bit of trouble and hope someone can help me. I made a small type on my server, "sudo chown www-data:www-data ./banners/ /* -R" and now have /bin to /initrd owned by www-data (this includes the /etc/sudoers file). I can no longer run SUDO and can't get certain files of my server to do a reinstall. Any suggestions?
<owner__> I tried trailers.apple.com with Firefox 3 and mplayer plugin.  The plugin came up and said it was playing the .mov file, but it didn't play.
<heath> owner__: kubuntuguide.org
<flipstar> jason__: maybe boot into recovery and try to chown the files again..
<CyD> jason__: off the top of my head.. boot a livecd, chroot into your filesystem, and ..
<CyD> what flipstar said
<owner__> Hrm.  If you chroot, won't you have the same issue with sudo again?
<owner__> You might be able to use a livecd, and do a chown before you chroot, but I'm not sure.
<makdaknife> owner__: no because you will be the root user
<owner__> Good point.
<CyD> but a good point, you wouldn't need to chown
<CyD> just mount the filesystem
<CyD> and go to work
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: Root can chown files to any user.
<CyD> or rather, wouldn't need to chroot :)
<jason__> I'm actuly kind of scared to shut down becouse I have a feeling that a reboot might not work anymore
<owner__> Another stupid question.  I see there are packages for compiz-kde and such, but I didn't see a package for compiz-fusion.
<owner__> I did however see one for fusion-icon
<makdaknife> jhutchins_wk: I know that... I was just pointing out that you wouldn't need to sudo if you were chrooted
<SlimeyPete> in *buntu (>= Gutsy), compiz == compiz-fusion
<owner__> Cool.  Thanks
<jason__> k, thanks all, Ill look into the sugestions and test my luck
<owner__> I'm going to restart now that Envy is done.  Thanks for all your help!
<makdaknife> problem with chowning files outside of a chroot would be that you would need to chown to users not on the original system (ie the users on the livecd)
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: K.  I was desparately scanning the text to find his original question.  Yeah, just run chown from a live CD.
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: UID's should be pretty consistent though, root is 0, user is 1000.
<makdaknife> jhutchins_wk: unless you have multiple users and you want to chown a file to a user
<jason__> so if I can recap. Put in a live cd, chown the files from there, then back them up and I guess a clean install would be best?
<makdaknife> jason__: yes, unless you need to chown to a specific user that is not on the livecd... then you will need to chroot
<jason__> ok, this is probly a stupid question, but how to I acesss the filesystem on the LiveCD, I've never done that before. Should it just show up under computer:///?
<CyD> drive should show up in storage media
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: In which case read /etc/passwd and use the numeric ID.
<Lutan> hi, i'm trying to learn how to Install a Secure LDAP in my kubuntu system, i'm using a tutorial to do this but
<jason__> ok thank you all, I've never asked for help in IRC before, and this was a great testimate to everything I hear about it
<CyD> good deal :)
<X9nLinuxL_> Using Feisty & KDE, is there a way to get the default identity to be different for a different server without having to manually change it every time?
<jhutchins_wk> makdaknife: As he demonstrated, a user need not exist for files to be owned by them.  You'll see this with sloppy packaging sometimes, particularly php tarballs.
<jhutchins_wk> jason__: You probably don't need a clean install.  Do make sure you chown root:root <files> though.
<makdaknife> jhutchins_wk: good point...
<jason__> I'm just going to sudo tar all the files I need, back them up, and then reinstall, and untar them back to where I want them (mostly just a web root)
<jhutchins_wk> jason__: chown -R root:root <folder>
<dwidmann> X9nLinuxL_: you might need to create multiple identities, that might work
<Lutan> i got an error when i try this line: "#apt-get install slapd db4.2-util" -> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jason__> thanks agin, Im going to give it a try now
<jason__> bye
<jhutchins_wk> X9nLinuxL_: For what kind of server?
<Lutan> sorry, my kid just hit enter when i was writing
<X9nLinuxL_> I did create multiple identities, but it always seems to want to use the same default one regardless how I try to order them
<jhutchins_wk> X9nLinuxL_: Created multiple identities in what?
<X9nLinuxL_> in Konversation
<Lutan> can you help me please?
<jhutchins_wk> X9nLinuxL_: I believe you can only have one active at a time, and you configure it in the server list.
<heath> with what
<jhutchins_wk> Lutan: What do you need help with?
<X9nLinuxL_> ok, thank you.  One other unrelated question then...
<Lutan> hi, i'm trying to learn how to Install a Secure LDAP in my kubuntu system, i'm using a tutorial to do this but  i got an error when i try this line: "#apt-get install slapd db4.2-util" -> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<CyD> Lutan: does it work if you type 'dpkg --configure -a' like it asked?
<CyD> Lutan: then try your package install again after that completes?
<jhutchins_wk> Lutan: You'll need to use sudo for that, but it's pretty clear otherwise.
<X9nLinuxL_> I installed 'dailystrips' using adept, but it doesn't appear on the kmenu.  Anyone familiar with its operation to tell me why that might be?  (OTHER installs happily installed and show up fine from several days ago)
<CyD> X9nLinuxL_: if you don't get another answer, usually in that case i go into adept, to the details of said package, and look in installed files for the executable installed in /usr/bin
<CyD> or just try typing 'dailystrips' in a run prompt
<X9nLinuxL_> ok, will take a look
<X9nLinuxL_> you mean type that in a konsole window?
<heath> X9nLinuxL_: alt+F2
<CyD> either a console window or .. yea what heath said
<X9nLinuxL_> ok thanks.  Fishing for it now
<mot> if i download the kubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop.iso will i be able to upgrade to the final release tomorrow?
<mot> or will i have to start over from stratch?
<heath> LOL... it's the question of the day
<heath> mot: yes
<heath> of course
<X9nLinuxL_> how do you identify the executable? (fairly new to linux here)
<heath> X9nLinuxL_: open a console
<Lutan> CyD, i'm trying it, I will try apt-get again when it finished, thx for the help
<heath> then type daily and tap tab 2ice
<CyD> Lutan: :D
<heath> it will list all exec that have the work daily
<heath> **word
<Lutan> CyD, Sorry for my mispelling, but English is not my native language
<CyD> X9nLinuxL_: and if you were in adept, the executable would usually be in /usr/bin and would be named similar to the name of your prog
<CyD> Lutan: no prob at all :)
<Lutan> :)
<X9nLinuxL_> ok, looking thanks
<heath> X9nLinuxL_: dailystrips is a command line only tool
<heath> in a konsole type dailystrips --list
<Lutan> jhutchins_wk, thx for the help I appreciate it
<heath> X9nLinuxL_: that's why there is no Icon in the menu
<jhutchins_wk> Quite welcome.
<esperegu> anyone experience with REALTEC ALC1200 audio chipset? (I get no sound)
<X9nLinuxL_> yuck.  So, is there better way to run it than Konsole?
<X9nLinuxL_> how did you identify that it was a command line tool only?
<CyD> X9nLinuxL_: probly just google the prog in question to learn more about it
<baka> um, i have a resolution problem
<heath> if you type a command in konsole it will spit out what's going on
<heath> open konqueror and type man:dailystrips
<baka> my screen has a resolution of 1440x900, and i set the screen size in the monitor&display settings window to 1440x900, yet the screen is rendering only a portion of the full 1440x900 desktop space
<baka> so, when i move my mouse to the edge of the screen, the view of the space moves
<rysiek> guys, a quickie - I need to find (*fast!*) a distro, that:
<heath> baka: is this a new install?
<rysiek> 1. boots from a cd
<rysiek> 2. goes into a RAMdisk
<baka> i installed the 8.04 RC that was released around the 17th
<rysiek> 3. allows me to get the CD out to start it on another machine simultaneously
<baka> installed this yesterday
<rysiek> any pointers?
<Daisuke_Ido> rysiek, burn two discs.
<heath> have you tried killing X or rebooting
<Daisuke_Ido> because 3 isn't going to happen
<baka> it was fine after installing, but i must have done something to change it. it was fine til i set up the compiz effects and nvidia restricted drivers, and then this screen was rendering in 1280x800 for some reason
<baka> so i disabled compiz and removed the packages
<heath> you need to use the nvidia settings as kdesu
<heath> baka: kdesu nvidia-settings
<CyD> Daisuke_Ido: rysiek, doesn't knoppix have a 'toram' boot option that allows this?
<CyD> taking the cd out that is
<rysiek> CyD: dunno, does it? ;) I'll check, thanks
<baka> hmm, where's the terminal in kde?
<CyD> rysiek: yea i think so check it out :)
<genii> baka: Konsole
<heath> <alt>+F2 ... type konsole
<baka> ah, konsole
<rysiek> Daisuke_Ido: we just got 10 new desktops with M$ Vishit onboard. I need to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda on all of them, and I don't want to lose 10 cds for it ;)
<baka> kdesu nvidia-settings returns an error "command not found"
<rysiek> CyD: yup, it does, and it's exactly what I need
<rysiek> thanks
<CyD> :)
<heath> baka: you installed nvidia-drivers?
<baka> i think so
<baka> the display settings says that my graphics card is "nvidia"
<heath> your card or your driver
<baka> ill just check in adept
<JackWinter> where do i find glxgears ?  can't find it in adept..
<heath> it should say card nv... driver invidia
<Daisuke_Ido> rysiek, can't you do one or two at a time?
<baka> turns out it wasnt installed
<baka> nv is the non-restricted driver for nvidia cards isnt it?
<heath> that's what it sounds like...
<baka> and nvidia is the restricted/proprietory?
<heath> yeah... or against everyone else in here just use envy
<lee_> hmm ok so how do I log into another session via text mode? I havn't the grpahical interface
<baka> ok the command worked that time, and a window popped up
<rysiek> Daisuke_Ido: unfortunately
<rysiek> Daisuke_Ido: 80GB disks take some time to clean
<heath> lee_: alt+ctl+f2
<rysiek> Daisuke_Ido: nd I have 24hrs ;)
<baka> "NVIDIA X server settings"
<heath> then f7 to come back
<lee_> heath I trioed that and nothing happens
<baka> ah cool
<heath> lee_: do you have a f-lock key?
<baka> woot
<lee_> eh no not that I can tell
<baka> my pixels are sharp :D
<lee_> f-lock?
<heath> lee_: it's a key that enables the functions on multimedia keyboards
<heath> or disables them
<lee_> no I have the normal every day americn keyboard lol
<rysiek> mmm...
 * rysiek 'll have his knoppix in 6mins
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, the OSS doesn't recognize my  ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02), so it fails to install , yet the card looks like it's listed in the pdf instruction file
<heath> lee_: what kind
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<lee_> micro trends and then I have a dell usb
<Daisuke_Ido> wait wait
<lee_> the micro is a wirelss
<Daisuke_Ido> what error is it giving you?
<baka> thanks heath
<heath> baka: yw
<lee_> eh the ctrl alt f-1 puts me into the log in text area
<lee_> so thoey do work
<heath> lee_: where are you trying to go?
<lee_> Kde4 session
<heath> OOOOOOOOOOOh
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj, h3sp4wn was the one that walked me through it, i had to reboot, and re-run the command listed
<heath> try f8
<lee_> via text lol
<heath> or f9
<BluesKaj> it just says the the soundcard isn't recognized
<heath> what a min.... are you in kdm?
<BluesKaj> amyway Daisuke_Ido ,no rush, gotta run some errands ...BBL
<Frederick> folks where do I enable font anti-aliasing?
<heath> Frederick: in KDE Control
<heath> Frederick: System Settings -> Appearence --> fonts
<Frederick> heath: hm already donestill in firefox the pictures and some ofthe texts seemwierd with a low definition any ideas?
<heath> Frederick: are you running full color>
<tsb> amarok (amarokcollectionscanner) is hanging and even a kill -9 won't terminate it. Any alternatives besides a reboot here?
<Frederick> heath: im not sure how do I check?
<heath> color depth should be 24
<heath> are you using restricted drivers or standard X
<Frederick> where do I set it in kubuntu?
<Frederick> I think restricted drivers
<heath> tsb lsof | grep amarock
<Frederick> nvidia driver
<heath> Frederick: goto server settings in the nvidia manager and check the X Server display
<Frederick> I dont have it
<heath> Frederick: you do not have nvidia-settings?
<Frederick> no
<heath> Frederick: in konsole type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<heath> tsb: you still hung up
<Frederick> heath: I know xorg what do I need to edit there?
<baka> ok, another question
<heath> you should have a default depth and it shopuld be 24
<baka> my sound isnt working now
<mot> question
<mot> i just reinstalled xp
<mot> and then i booted into my kubuntu live cd and reinstalled grub
<baka> was working the first time i booted up kubuntu
<mot> however when i rebooted just now, my machine still went straight to windows
<mot> any suggestions?
<heath> baka: what device is kmix reporting?
<heath> mot: install neogrub in windows
<Frederick> heath: no it isnt
<genii> mot: chroot before you install grub
<baka> it says HDA Intel at the bottom of the window
<mot> i think i see what i did wrong
<genii> !intelhda | baka
<ubotu> baka: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mot> i did setup(hd0,1) install of hd0
<heath> Frederick: you have no depth listed?
<Frederick> heath: exactly
<heath> what driver is listed?
<rohanrhu> how is konqueror become a default file browser
<JackWinter> any recs for a good email client.  i'd prefer something that could integrate email/news/blogs?  would be cool if it had builtin support for anonymous remailers too..
<Odd-rationale> JackWinter: I like kmail
<Frederick> heath: no driver listed I assume it isusing nv
<heath> Frederick: is this a new install?
<heath> or did the problem just start
<Frederick> new install
<Frederick> im installing nvidia-glx-new
<heath> you may want to try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<Frederick> heath: already tried
<heath> strange.... have you installed restricted drivers
<Frederick> heath: no
<heath> what is the video card
<Frederick> geforce 88000
<Frederick> geforce 8800
<heath> you may want to install the restricted drivers or use envy
<Frederick> restricted
<heath> although I would think you should still have a driver listed in your xorg.conf
<heath> can you pastebin your xorg.conf file
<Frederick> heath: sure
<Frederick> http://pastey.net/86332
<Frederick> I will re-start x oki?
<heath> Frederick: it looks like ubuntu does not know the card
<Frederick> brb
<tsb> heath: sorry I was afk; I'm getting "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/tsb/.gvfs \n Output may be incomplete" and then uh, still waiting..
<heath> tsb: ctl+c that and sudo it
<heath> it = lsof command
<tsb> heath: hah, now the lsof process hangs and is defunced and I can't kill it
<heath> sounds like you got some good stuff going on over there
<heath> are you in a gui??
<tsb> heath: yes, my kde seems to be working pretty well
<heath> tsb: did you try ksysgaurd?
<dwidmann> tsb: kill -9
<tsb> heath: I did not. Tried it just now, didn't work.
<heath> you'll have to kill all processes with amarock on it
<Frederick> heath: the driverturned all terrible
<heath> kill pid
<Frederick> does not work :/
<dwidmann> tsb: (kill -9 PID = defunct process killer)
<heath> Frederick: I would get envy and let it compile the invidia drive
<Frederick> oki I gtg I come back later
<tsb> dwidmann: yes I am aware of that, the point is it is not working.
<Frederick> heath: thanks a lot I will try it later
<heath> peace out
<heath> tsb: lsof | grep amarock returned all of that?
<tsb> heath: that was the output of sudo lsof|grep amarok > lsof.txt
<Frederick> heath: do I install envyng?
<tsb> Frederick: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<heath> Frederick: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Frederick> 8.01
 * tsb wonders if he really needs keytouchd
<heath> Frederick: lsb_release -a
<Frederick> Ubuntu 8.04
<tsb> ah screw it, I'll just reboot.
<heath> Frederick: then you will need EnvyNG
<Frederick> oki im installing it
<Frederick> thx folks I come back later
<heath> Frederick: make sure to read and follow the directions!!!!!!!!
<heath> tsb: are you rebooting? DON"T DO IT
<heath> upon giving up your computer installed windows
<tsb> heath: I thought about doing it yeah :)
<heath> just kill X
<heath> it will kill all of your processes
<tsb> heath: ah, that was what I really meant :)
<heath> oooooooh... I thought you meant reboot into windows
<tsb> hehe, no
<heath> tsb: trying killing all amarock pid first
<tsb> heath: there's only two, I've tried killing them both as superuser
<heath> kill 27633
<tsb> heath: pstree reports amarokcollection as a child of init nothing else..
<tsb> I've already smoked it heath
<heath> kill 18859
<heath> kill 6087
<heath> kill 10266
<heath> kill 16515
<heath> still no luck ahh
<tsb> heath: refresh
<tsb> heath: that is the output now (the warnings were there before I just didn't redirect stderr)
<heath> tsb: refresh?
<tsb> heath: yeah, ctrl+r the url
<heath> tsb: it downloaded into kate then I closed it.. let me find it
<Teo-> i have changed the terminal icon.. how can i restore it to its default ?
<heath> tsb: can you give me that url again
<tsb`> tsb.mine.nu:6667 #chat
<tsb> that sure is many libraries by the way
<tsb> o.O
<tsb> like, why would amarokcollectionscanner need libGL.so
<heath> tsb: is your collection on a network or local?
<tsb> heath: locally actually; it was on both but it was pretty unstable so I removed the networked collection. I don't remember when, however it is not unlikely that it happened in the same X-session (I've a pretty long uptime now)
<Trolloc> tsb: technically, it doesn't... I'd assume its due to automake being stupid or something
<heath> tsb: That's what it's starting to look like.... I think it's time to kill the session...
<Trolloc> oh.. its because it links to amaroklib for some reason
<tsb> Trolloc: the thing uses ~110 libraries.. quite a bit for a scanner.
<tsb> heath: right, will do!
<tsb> okay I'm out of X now, one of the processes still won't die
<tsb> actually both
<dwidmann> tsb: which ones?
<tsb> amarokcollectionscanner still won't die
<tsb> dwidmann: both of them that is
<tsb> I guess this is fuse-related
<dwidmann> tsb: will "kill -9 `pidof amarokcollectionscanner`" work?
<tsb> ah, sshfs dwidmann no.
<tsb> heath: voila! sshfs went nuts after I logged out; after I killed it, amarokcollectionscanner went away as well
<dwidmann> tsb: sshfs is okay, but it is far from perfect, probably better to use nfs if you can.
<tsb> heath: (as in 100% cpu usage and a 7.4 load avg)
<tsb> dwidmann: I've heard nothing but bad things about it (from a security standpoint)
<tsb> One second.
<tsb> back
<tsb> about nfs; really?
<heath> tsb: awsome
<tsb> heath: yep :)
<tsb> thanks
<ScorpKing> hi guys. my souncard just stopped working and my tvcard can't find any channels. here is the output of lshw for multimedia - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64118/ - any ideas?
<tsb> About NFS; I thought it was pretty much dead because of all the issues with it? To tell you the truth I never tried it
 * ScorpKing loves nfs..
<a1b2c3d4> hello!
<Gioacchino> hello
<Gioacchino> some one know the firts mirror which will have kubuntu 8.04 ?
<a1b2c3d4> don't know...
<tsb> I'm guessing amarok perhaps would play nicer with my collection over nfs than sshfs?
<tsb> how is nfsv4 doing? seems rather dead..
<sigma_1234> hardy is due out tomorrow hey?
<Odd-rationale> sigma_1234: yes
<Odd-rationale> sigma_1234: join the release party @ #ubuntu-release-party
<siofwolves> i'm not getting the 'Version Upgrade button' appear in adept, as specified -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<sigma_1234> yay cant wait to try it out. not that gutsy had any problems in the first case
<flo_> hi, wie kann ich in einer konosle ein programm starten? z.b. firefox install
<ScorpKing> !de | flo_
<ubotu> flo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sigma_1234> !info de
<ubotu> Package de does not exist in gutsy
<jetsaredim> what happened to the stock ubuntu mouse cursors?
<dwidmann> Hey ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hey dwidmann :)
<dwidmann> tsb: amarok collections play great over nfs, actually, that's like 1/2 the reason I use nfs
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: ?? I haven't noticed a change recently ...
<tsb> dwidmann: great. I've had mixed results with it using sshfs. Do you have the scan for changes thing activated?
<dwidmann> tsb: Umm, I think I do.
<tsb> dwidmann: I'm on a 20mbit/1mbit line, should be enough..
<jetsaredim> dwidmann: do you know what package the standard cursor theme comes in?
<tsb> dwidmann: okay, I'll give it a go. are you using v3 or v4?
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: you should have multiple cursor schemes available, try changing it in system settings -> mouse
<dwidmann> tsb: v3
<dwidmann> tsb: might change  over to v4 later for better security, but this is working fine for me for now
<jetsaredim> dwidmann: yea - nothing there listed for ubuntu
<jetsaredim> i could have sworn that on stock install there is an ubuntu mouse theme
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: I think it's just linked to something else though, take a look through them
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: find one that looks like it and go with it
<jetsaredim> DMZ
<jetsaredim> found it on another machine
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: maybe default?
<dwidmann> jetsaredim: ah
<jetsaredim> that's odd - it was totally gone
<dwidmann> Ooh, some of the oxygen cursor schemes look nice
<jetsaredim> ok - that is really odd
<dwidmann> brb, logging out/,logging back in to try the black oxygen theme
<jetsaredim> something in my kde config must have still been pointing to using that theme
<jetsaredim> cause once I installed it - went back into the config menus and it was already auto-selected
<jetsaredim> odd
<jetsaredim> ok thanks
<dwidmann> Hmmmmmm, not too bad
<Kiry> <headdesk> Ok, I'm being dense but I'm trying to stream a Live365 .pls on my box but I can't seem to get the program to accept it
<Kiry> I drilled down to amarokui.rc and tried to get it to open the file but no joy
<dwidmann> Kiry: try vlc?
<Kiry> for streaming music?
<stefan_> hi
<stefan_> is it possible to code a kde app (gui) only in c (not c++) and without the using gtk+?
<stdin> then with what toolkit?
<stefan_> stdin: i am looking for a toolkit/library that works without c++
<dwidmann> Kiry: yes.
<stdin> maybe the plain old X libs
<stdin> but the KDE libs use C++ as does Qt
<stefan_> stdin: gtk+ and qt .. use xlibs, right?
<stdin> stefan_: in the guts, yeah
<stefan_> ic
<stefan_> so it is possible to write an application with all features just using xlibs even for gnome and kde?
<stdin> stefan_: any reason you don't want to use c++ or even gtk?
<Kiry> ok, but how do I get vlc to accept the stream?
<stefan_> stdin: i have to set up a matrix for some languages/GUIs/OSses what libraries exist for what combination
<stefan_> stdin: i dont really want to develop in c :)
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> is there a particular reason why sudo needs to resolve the hostname?
<stdin> stefan_: without using one of the toolkits like Qt, GTK, FLTK etc, writing a pure X app is difficult and requires a deep understanding of how X works
<ere4si> kblin: yes - it is actually   user@host      that sudo uses
<kblin> ah, great. then I just broke my install :)
<stefan_> stdin: i see, so noone would use pure xlib?
<ere4si> kblin: what happened?
<stdin> stefan_: not really, at least not these days
<kblin> ere4si: I did a "sudo hostname newname" without putting the new name into /etc/hosts first
<katswaio> Hi all
<stdin> stefan_: you could probably create a plain white square on the screen with Xlibs semi-easily, but anything that requires user input would be insanely complex ;)
<ere4si> kblin: if you boot into rescue mode you fix that
<stefan_> ok thanks
<katswaio> I have this wierd problem since I updated to Kubuntu 8.04 Beta two days ago:
<stdin> katswaio: #ubuntu+1 is the hardy support channel
<katswaio> the backlight brightness keeps resetting to 100% every now and then
<kblin> ere4si: I know. I was more surprised than hurt :)
<katswaio> anyone else had this issue?
<stdin> katswaio: ask in the hardy channel
<ere4si> kblin: :) heh - I did something similar the other day
<katswaio> KVIrc 2.1.3 'Renaissance'
<katswaio> stdin: ok, thanks
<Dutiona> hello
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<ScorpKing> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<venik> when is 8.04 officially out?
<Dutiona> 28
<Boohbah> venik: nobody knows, but sometime today
<venik> ok
<stdin> you can help test final candidates http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScorpKing> tomorrow for me. 24th
<venik> I tried to upgrade through the network, but ADEPT refused to cooperate
<BluesKaj> official release is april 24 , which is tomorrow in my timezone
<Dutiona> yep 24 sorry
<stdin> get all your support question out of the way now, because tomorrow you'll have no change ;)
<venik> I am having trouble mounting a USB external hard drive
<BluesKaj> but i tried the latest RC and I'm sticking with 7.10 until they solve the 3D and DRI prob with ATI cards ...dunno why the restricted driver isn't used in Hardy :P
<dwidmann> stdin: Isn't it a little too late for testing those anyway?
<Boohbah> venik: what mount command are you using?
<coreymon77> venik: you mean a usb key, or an actual external drive?
<venik> sudo mount -a
<stdin> dwidmann: no, we can change the ISO right up until the hour they're released
<Boohbah> venik: does the drive support usb mass storage?
<venik> I mean an actual hard drive
<coreymon77> okay
<venik> I have been using it for many months, but lost it
<venik> or rather, Kubuntu lost it
<dwidmann> stdin: Think about it though, how long does it take to get a response out of launchpad? Could be days until a problem would be realized if there was one
<Dutiona> venik did you try a "manual" mount ?
<stdin> dwidmann: the Kubuntu team control the ISO and when it builds, not Launchpad
<dwidmann> stdin: yes, but where would you likely be reporting problems?
<stdin> dwidmann: on the QA tracking page
<dwidmann> hmm
<dwidmann> interesting
<Boohbah> venik: do you know which package you installed to break it? maybe dbus?
<venik> Dutions-- I am not sure what you mean by a manual mount: I tried mounting with the mount -a from the terminal, and also using mountman.  Neither worked
<dwidmann> I think I'll test the x86_64 alternate, but I can only pull off that kind of download in the middle of the night :(
<venik> I am told that the /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<_ZeuZ_> venik: cat /prov/partitions
<Boohbah> venik: i remember my drive names changed recently too.. that is probably the same thing that broke your external drive
<stdin> dwidmann: if you want to make sure any issues get attention, there's nothing stopping you from sending them to the kubuntu-devel mailing list too ;)
<_ZeuZ_> venik: cat /proc/partitions and check the name of the device there
<stdin> venik: what does "sudo fdisk -l" show ? (pastebin)
<_ZeuZ_> check it from the sice
<_ZeuZ_> or take stdin alternative, wich would be the same in the end
<stdin> but nicely formatted :p
<_ZeuZ_> lol, performance over visuals ;)
<venik> Neither command shows an sdd1 device, which is what the USB ex. drive used to be
<stdin> any other disks shown?
<venik> yes
<venik> all the other ones
<_ZeuZ_> venik: we know that, we want to know what is listed, to know wich is the new name for your device
<stdin> so nothing you don't recognise that  could be it?
<_ZeuZ_> check them taking in count the sizes
<stdin> and compare against "mount" so see what's already mounted
<venik> I recognize all the partitions, and neither of them is the 500 gb USB ex. drive
<stdin> ok, try unplugging it and then do "tail -F /var/log/syslog", then plug it in and see what that prints
<ScorpKing> stdin: will it not show up in /dev/disk/by-<xxx>?
<_ZeuZ_> ScorpKing, it should..
<stdin> ScorpKing: normally yes, but if fdisk isn't showing it then probably not
<ScorpKing> stdin: ah ok. dmesg it is then
<mefisto__> has anyone tried KToon in kubuntu? Wondering if the version in repos is functioning OK
<stdin> yeah, syslog (which has dmesg) should print it's device when it's inserted
<venik> stdin-- it seem to notice that I unplugged and replugged it (the tail stuff, that is)
<stdin> what information was shown? can you post it to pastebin?
<venik> Sorry-- how do u post to pastebin?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> just go to that url ^ and paste it
<stdin> then post the URL back here after sending it
<venik> It is now in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64125/
<venik> the USB ex. hard drive is plugged into a USB hub
<venik> I shall also paste my fstab
<stdin> hmm, it's not recognising it as a drive
<venik> fstab is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64126/
<venik> it is formatted as vfat
<venik> I wanted to put it into fstab as uuid, but did not know how to do that
<K`zan> Morning all, how can I replace Dolphin with konqueror, I really find dolphin obnoxious :-(.
<stdin> !dolphin | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<venik> can't you simply uninstall Dolphin?
<tarantas> iron maiden ακους
<K`zan> ubotu: Thank you VERY much, I personally really dislike D3lpin :-) a LOT.  Much it just does wrong when one is used to using konqueror as a file manager.
<stdin> venik: it sees a device added, but it's not seeing it as a storage device for some reason. does anything happen if you try "sudo modprobe usb-storage" ?
<K`zan> Thank you VERY much, I personally really dislike D3lpin :-) a LOT.  Much it just does wrong when one is used to using konqueror as a file manager.
<kopote> hola
<venik> stdin-- it just freezes.  THe prompt never returns
<nosrednaekim> hey kopote
<stdin> venik: does Ctrl-C bring the prompt back?
<kopote> como esta
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<venik> yes-- Cntrl-c brings it back
<kopote> hello
<stdin> venik: look at "tail /var/log/syslog" again, is there anything new there?
<SmokeIT_> hey, I have a dual boot xp/kubuntu using grub, and now i cant boot my xp anymore, after the loading screen from xp the screen just go's black
<venik> one second
<kopote> who thankyou very much
<SmokeIT_> does anybody know if i can fix it in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> SmokeIT_: go to #windows
<kopote> ok
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: sounds like a grub problem to me
<nosrednaekim> if it gives a windows splash?
<K`zan> SmokeIT_: I think you are going to need a wincrap boot disk or CD and then run fixmbr.
<K`zan> Or just add it to grub ?!?
<stdin> venik: I have to go afk for a while, but I'm sure someone else in here can take over for a while
<SmokeIT_> nosredneakim:  I'm sorry but i'm not that advancesd in linux and i dont kwite know what you mean
<nosrednaekim> SmokeIT_: did XP used to work with dual boot?
<SmokeIT_> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok, then its a windows problem..... which we do not fix here
<SmokeIT_> oh ok
<SmokeIT_> thx anyways
<mefisto__> SmokeIT_: does windows begin booting at all? or do you get absolutely nothing after choosing it in grub menu?
<SmokeIT_> mefisto: i do get the loading screen from windows xp and then the screen just goes black
<mefisto__> SmokeIT_: then it is a problem with windows as nosrednaekim said. The #windows channel or google might help, or reinstall windows, then reinstall grub to get dual boot working again
<ScorpKing> SmokeIT_: when windows boot press <F8> and select "enable vga mode". if that doesn't help run a dskchk and if it still doesn't work ask in #windows
<JackWinter> is there an utility to view smart data from a hdd?
<cecko> hi all, my cpu is Pentium M (centrino) shouldn't I have linux-image-386 instead of linux-image-generic?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... smartmontools IIRC
<nosrednaekim> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<spiroo>  How do I get write permissions for a file? I am trying to change files in one user home dir from another, but I getting denied all the time.
<JackWinter> nosrednaekim: are there gui interfaces for them.  just apt-got them but don't find them in the K-menu ?
<nosrednaekim> nah...no gui :)
<nosrednaekim> and I forget the exact command
<white_eagle> I need the qt libraries (I removed them unintentionally) so can you tell me exactly which packages do I need to install?
<white_eagle> I am using gnome ofcourse
<white_eagle> I am asking this in here, because I know that QT is connected to KDE
<ere4si> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<white_eagle> so, what packages
<white_eagle> libqt3?
<firethrace> hi  all
<JackWinter> nosrednaekim: would smart-notifier be something?  says it's only for gtk, does that mean it is only for gnome?
<nosrednaekim> you can run it in KDE no problem
<nosrednaekim> (and gtk app)
<nosrednaekim> *any
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: yes, libqt3
<venik> stdin-- sorry-- work got in the way
<irko> hello
<Jsn0327> What is the difference between ext2 and ext3?  Is one of these the linux_83 partition type?
<ere4si> white_eagle: ext3 has journalling
<ere4si> oops
<ere4si> ext3 has journalling
<coreymon77> they are both unix partition types
<coreymon77> ext3 is a little newer, and as ere said, has journaling
<Jsn0327> what is journaling?
<Jsn0327> which one is linux_83?
<coreymon77> um, linux_83? im not sure what you mean
<JackWinter> nosrednaekim: thanks, got to read the data from the command line.  didn't figure out how the gui works ;)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> CLI FTW :)
<corporateMusk> Jsn0327 Journaling is a technique to keep track of whats going on with the disk in case of a crash or other unexpected event, you are less likely to have corrupt data. in a nutshell
<coreymon77> Jsn0327: aka, its a safety net for your data in case something goes wrong
<Jsn0327> well i'm trying to partition a MMC card.  in the tutorial it says to use sfdisk threw terminal with " /dev/mmcblk0p2:15001,, (this is a ~1.5MB Linux_83 partition) "  but i decided to use GParted instead and it doesn't have this option as a partition type.  Only ext 2 ext 3 and swap for linux partitions
<Jsn0327> so should i use ext 2 or ext 3 for this partition?
<coreymon77> umm, arent mmc cards those memory cards that cell phones use?
<Jsn0327> yeah this is for my nokia n810
<coreymon77> not meaning to be rude or anything
<coreymon77> but what possible use could you have to partition that thing
<Vermux> why when Im trying to change screen resolution to 1024x768 it doesnt change, and then it is going back to 1280x1024?
<coreymon77> isnt it small enough already
<Jsn0327> i'm trying to intsall kde to my nokia n810.  It is a 2 gig card.  I need 1.5 gigs for the file system and the other 500 for storage
<coreymon77> wow, im not so sure im the right person to be asking that
<coreymon77> i dont know much about linux on cell phones
<Jsn0327> it's not a cell phone it's an internet tablet
<Jsn0327> thats cool though, i'll just create an ext 2 to be on the safe side
<Jsn0327> do you know how to use sfdisk to add a boot flag to a partition?
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: definately the wrong channel for this
<coreymon77> no, not really
<coreymon77> this isnt exactly a kubuntu question
<Jsn0327> lol. what version is kde up to? 4.01?
<coreymon77> .03 acutally
<Jsn0327> wow.  has file sharing options been implemented in the system settings yet?  I know that 4.0 was a complete rewrite
<coreymon77> again, not a kubuntu question
<xoqa> i could restart and my sound would be working.. but i'd prefer not to.. how to see what
<xoqa> 's using my sound card and stop the process
<gromozekin> hi there
<gromozekin> i v got one question
<xoqa> oi gromozekin
<coreymon77> hey there gromozekin
<gromozekin> is it real to upgrade from gutsy up to 8 04 without downloading cd)
<theadmin> hello
<gromozekin> yep
<gromozekin> and is this upgrade available now
<gromozekin> )
<gromozekin> apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<theadmin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)  fails to work.  help?
<gromozekin> or how
<gromozekin> nvidia scum
<gromozekin> sorry
<gromozekin> )
<theadmin> gromozekin: yeah I cant wait to play doom3 on that open source GFX that have performance of riva TNT 32 MB, and costs 1500 usd =)
<gromozekin> hehe
<gromozekin> i prefer ati
<gromozekin> but they have some troubles with drivers but. amd openned some specs of ati)
<coreymon77> gromozekin: dont use dist-upgrade
<coreymon77> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gromozekin> damn
<coreymon77> take a look at that
<gromozekin> ok thx
<Coggz> having trouble with a fresh kubuntu install. PRoblem comes here: used to be a mandriva box, and i am using same user name and the same home partition, just changed / mount
<gromozekin> Mandriva suck moar
<gromozekin> Use Debian/Kubuntu or Slackware)
<Coggz> when i boot, it says "could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation"
<gromozekin> only
<Coggz> i know,
<coreymon77> gromozekin: he is using kubuntu
<gromozekin> )
<Coggz> that is all i use on 2 laptops, 2 pcs...
<Coggz> tablet pc
<coreymon77> Coggz: so, what exactly is the issue?
<gromozekin> on pc i use debian etch and on one laptop kubuntu and on other slackware
<Coggz> kde will not open up, as i think it has kde sessions from mandriva
<coreymon77> well, heres the issue with that
<coreymon77> the kde that kubuntu uses is a little different than the kde that most other distros use
<coreymon77> therefore, i dont think it will be possible to use the mandriva partition to run kubuntu
<Coggz> right, so how do i delete kde temp/cache files?
<AssociateX> Hello people
<Coggz> hiu
<coreymon77> what do you mean by you are using the same user?
<mefisto__> coreymon77: what's wrong with using dist-upgrade?
<coreymon77> mefisto__: there are better ways of doing an upgrade
<coreymon77> mefisto__: im usually all for cli, but dist upgrade has caused to many problems on my end
<Coggz> old username = luke new username = luke, so all the home files are shared and permissions are screwed :[
<coreymon77> that would be a big problem
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> i know
<coreymon77> i think you might have to whipe out your home and start completely fresh
<Coggz> bollox...
<AssociateX> I don't think so
<coreymon77> that would be the simplest solution i can think of
<AssociateX> add the same user with the same user number
<coreymon77> but there are probably people here that know more than me on this topic
<Coggz> ok... any less destructive options?
<Coggz> thanks for the input
<mefisto__> coreymon77: you mean using adept to upgrade is less problematic? It's never quite worked for me
<Coggz> i know!!!
<coreymon77> ive personally had less issues with an adept upgrade than i have with dist-upgrade
<Coggz> make a new user called coggz (my nick) then re permission all files to moi,
<Coggz> would that work?
<coreymon77> if you knew how to do it, it might
<Coggz> yes, how do i create a new user in cli... next brick wall
<AssociateX> yeah, that would be good to, just chown the whole /home/your_user_name dir to what you need
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> When will the final release of Kubuntu 8.04 be released?
<Coggz> yes, but how do i make a new user? im not tip top on cli
<AssociateX> adduser or useradd
<coreymon77> im sorry, this isnt really my area of expertise when it comes to linux, i dont think i can help much coggz
<Coggz> thats fine, thanks for the help so far, i appreciate the help
<JackWinter> i did an adept version upgrade yesterday.  no problems as far as i can see...
<x_link> Anybody?
<Coggz> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<coreymon77> x_link: soon
<AssociateX>  useradd -m (username)
<Coggz> 1 day
<x_link> Coggz: Ohh nice =)
<x_link> Tomorrow then =)
<JackWinter> i think it was relased already, if you go to ubuntu.com
<x_link> JackWinter: But not the final release?
<Coggz> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> JackWinter: ya, maybe ubuntu hardy has, but not kubuntu
<coreymon77> just wait a day
<AssociateX> Coggz: maybe it's useradd on your disrto
<JackWinter> ok, could be.  thought it happened at the same time ;)
<theadmin> does ubuntu support GeForce 8600 GT?  (64 bit, ubuntu 7.10)
<Coggz> urmm, i have the user coggz, but i dont know the pass, i ran sudo useradd -m coggz
<Coggz> root pass doesn't work, blank doesnt
<AssociateX> Coggz: you don't know your root password?
<venik> Jack-- how did you get Adept to offer the option of Version Upgrade?  I tried but that option was not available
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> but i dont know the pass for the user i just created
<AssociateX> "passwd coggz" and set it
<Coggz> aha, thanks
<gromozekin> to venik - same
<AssociateX> np
<gromozekin> so
<gromozekin> really
<gromozekin> how to upgrade through Adept Manager
<Vermux> why the resolution cannot be changed to 1024x768?
<gromozekin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<gromozekin> vermux check out modline
<AssociateX> any former gentoo users here? I'm wondering what you like about kubuntu over gentoo, thanks
<gromozekin> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gromozekin> for example
<nosrednaekim> AssociateX: I've tried GEntoo, mostly what I like is when I want an app, I get it instalantly without haveing to compile it
<gromozekin> but be careful
<gromozekin> make backup
<nosrednaekim> AssociateX: along with the best automatic hardware and suspend support in Linux
<Coggz> wooo, im logged in. now for permissions
<AssociateX> nosrednaekim: cool, how do you like the package managing system for kubuntu?
<venik> Gromo-- this requires the Alternate CD.  I was looking to update through the network, which is how I did it from Feisty to Gutsy
<AssociateX> Coggz: permissions for what?
<gromozekin> damn
<Coggz> files, dont worry
<AssociateX> chown -R coggz /home/coggz
<Vermux> gromozekin: the Version Update doesnt appear after I fetch updates
<nosrednaekim> AssociateX: almost never had a problem...... and upgrading from gutsy to hardy was smooth as could be
<Coggz> dont worry, i know how to do this bit, lol
<JackWinter> i don"t remember am a noob;)  maybe I'm even lying.  maybe i did with apt-get...
<AssociateX> nosrednaekim: I have to cook some food now, bbl , thanks for the info
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Vermux> is the new version of kubuntu is ready?
<Coggz> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Vermux> will it fix the resolution problems?
<lovely> why do you think, that with w32codecs installed, I still get only a blue screen on tvideos?
<gromozekin> w not neccesary
<lovely> gromozekin: huh?
<gromozekin> huh
<gromozekin> thanks кончил
<lovely> gromozekin: ahh
<Vermux> will the new version fix the screen resolution problems? currently it cannot be changed much
<gromozekin> yeap
<sourcemaker_> does kopete supports skype?
<gromozekin> no
<Daisuke_Ido> no, but skype supports skype
<lovely> why do you think, that with w32codecs installed, I still get only a blue screen on tvideos?
<ernie> I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu to Hardy, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu and I never see a "version Upgrade" button. Do I have to wait for the final release?
<gromozekin> Welcome to our club of those who cant find this damn button
<gromozekin> ))
<ernie> great
<nosrednaekim> I just did it ont he command line
<ernie> what's the command?
<BluesKaj> lovely, what kind of videos , dvd , avi or... ?
<nosrednaekim> replace every gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list with hardy, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<lovely> BluesKaj: windows media, mainly online vidios, but also .mov  files from my camera
<ernie> thanks
<Penner> hi guys! i have a (hopefully) tiny little question
<nosrednaekim> ok
<venik> stdin, any new insights into the USB drive issue?
<Penner> i am running kubuntu 8.04 in a vertual machine under winXP. everything works fine so far but the wheel of my mouse is not working. i have a 5 button mouse
<Penner> btw, i am total noob :)
<nosrednaekim> Penner: its probably the Virtual machine program
<genii> !buttons
<Penner> any ideas ow to fix it?
<Coggz> is it hard to put gnome with kde?
<Penner> *how
<nosrednaekim> Coggz: simple
<nosrednaekim> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Coggz> will it screw me?
<nosrednaekim> no
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Coggz> no splash issues?
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<genii> Penner: Perhaps see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<Daisuke_Ido> (just in case you want to remove it cleanly later)
<venik> can you also say "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" and still keep kde?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: right.. so you can remove it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how i should have installed kde4 :D
<Penner> genii: thx, i will have a look there
<Coggz> so should i apt-get or aptitiude?
<venik> Aptitude is newer, but for some reason the geeks always use apt-get in their examples and suggestions
<BluesKaj> lovely, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> Coggz: Whichever you prefer. But if you install with apt-get, remove with apt-get. If you install with aptitude, remove with aptitude.  Etc
<lovely> BluesKaj: with apt-get
<lovely> ?
<Coggz> ok...
<Daisuke_Ido> venik, creatures of habit, you know...
<venik> indeed
<Coggz> so aptitude is better?
<Coggz> will all my programs work
<lovely> BluesKaj: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude and apt-get are essentially the same
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude just has better dependency tracking
<Coggz> ok,
<Coggz> really?
<Coggz> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> they will both install the same thing, nothing you have now will be disturbed
<Daisuke_Ido> (actually, i think it might install gdm as default and change the usplash)
<Daisuke_Ido> but nothing drastic
<Coggz> i dont really care about that
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're fine
<Coggz> 794mb is a tad excessive...lol
<Daisuke_Ido> well, you're installing the whole thing
<Coggz> what is liboobs? is it a pron manager?
<Coggz> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that would be hot-babe
<Daisuke_Ido> (don't believe me?  look it up :D)
<Coggz> lol
<AssociateX> what is the kubuntu package manager called?
<Coggz> what about, python-sexy? and libsexy2
<inigoalonso> adept?
<Coggz> synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> adept_manager
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic is gtk (and a whole lot more stable)
<Coggz> i love synaptic
<lovely> BluesKaj: no love dr. jones
<BluesKaj> which media player , lovely ?
<lovely> BluesKaj: i am using firefox with I think the kaffine plug in, trying to watch some NOVA  shows
<AssociateX> should I just be reading the Ubuntu docs for my Kubuntu questions? It's my first day here.
<gromozekin> hate stupid suspend
<DreadKnight> AssociateX: adept_manager
<gromozekin> guyz
<AssociateX> thank you
<gromozekin> how to upgrade my kernel with apt-get?
<BluesKaj> oh lovely , web content ..make sure you have flashplugin-nonfree, and xine for mozillainstalled as well
<lovely> BluesKaj: xine for mozilla... thats (I hope) is the ticket
<coggz> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<lovely> BluesKaj: still no love, I will kill firefox and restart
<flipstar> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<stdin> heh
<kblin> uh, cool
 * kblin goes to install some more hardy boxes
<rakan> Hello, anyone know when the final release would be? we are in 24 of april :D
<rakan> it's been 13 minutes so far
<rakan> so it should be out by now :D
<lovely> BluesKaj: no love
<Daisuke_Ido> rakan, be a little patient
<crimsun> please don't ask, because we don't know until we know.
<stdin> rakan: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<lovely> BluesKaj:  I am on a fresh upgrade to gusty gibbon.
<matteo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AndreSantos> when is kubuntu 8.04 going to be available for updates?
<matteo> you can get it at kubuntu website
<Gioacchino> when can I download hardy heron ??
<AndreSantos> but its still the release candidate...
<lovely> will hardy heron have KDE4?
<Gioacchino> yes
<earror> Man, too bad there's no Mac4Lin icon theme for KDE. :(
<lovely> kick a#%
<Gioacchino> byez!!
<nosrednaekim> earror: there is after a fashion..... use
<nosrednaekim> baghira
<nosrednaekim> !info baghira
<ubotu> Package baghira does not exist in gutsy
<Gioacchino> !info hardy
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<Gioacchino> !info Hardy Heron
<Gioacchino> !info Hardy Heron
<Gioacchino> !info Hardy-Heron
<ubotu> Package hardy-heron does not exist in gutsy
<Gioacchino> !info Hardy Heron
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> please don't abuse the bot Gioacchino
<Gioacchino> sorry
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | No Hardy is not out yet
<earror> We should create a bot abuse clinic. :)
<stdin> it's #ubuntu-bots :)
<stdin> you can play with ubotu all you want there, or in /msg
<lovely> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrBallZ> hi, is there a countdown timer ??
<stdin> MrBallZ: there isn't an exact time set, so no
<AssociateX> is there a link for the differences of debian and ubuntu? I'm looking for a distro other than the one that I'm using now, Gentoo.
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | No Hardy is not out yet | Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<AssociateX> I'll keep googling then
<lovely> BluesKaj: any other ideas?
<stdin> AssociateX: the differences are that we take debian and make it user friendly ;)
<AssociateX> stdin: ah, cool
<AssociateX> stdin: by way of GUI stuff and docs?
<Gioacchino> but ubuntu go at US midnight or european midnight ?
<crimsun> timezone is irrelevant.  It's done when It's Done.
<stdin> AssociateX: that and more
<lovely> dont rush the programer monkeys, they'll be more likley to leave behind banana peels
<stdin> Gioacchino: it will not be released at midnight, it'll probably be around lunch-time BST
<Gioacchino> BST ??
<DirkGently> British Summer Time
<DirkGently> or Bloody Stupid Time?
<ktownhero> lol @ lovely
<stdin> BST = UTC+1
<Gioacchino> ok
<FrauHansen> why are my windows allways in the top left (or bottom left) corner, when i open them?
<Gioacchino> In Italy we are more confident with UTC  :P
<stdin> well canonical is based in the UK
<Gioacchino> not in south africa ?
<iRelinquish> i thought south africa also
<stdin> no, mark is from SA, but canonical is based in the UK
<iRelinquish> italy = sabayon
<stdin> canonical.com
<lovely> does anyone have any idea why I cant look at the videos online in wmv format? I have the restricted, the w32 codecs, xine for mozilla and so forth
<lovely> but no love
<Gioacchino> iRelinquish: before you shot italy learn to talk...
<init_alan> hi everyone, greeting from Guatemala
<Gioacchino> end after teach us about sabayon...
<Gioacchino> does anyone have any idea why I cant look at the videos online in wmv format?  try vlc without mozilla plugin
<Gioacchino> look at html code
<iRelinquish> gioacchino? what
<Gioacchino> and add wmv path file on vlc open url
<iRelinquish> sabayon is a linux distro from italy
<Gioacchino> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gioacchino> iRelinquish: sorry
<iRelinquish> ha ha
<iRelinquish> its all good
<Gioacchino> iRelinquish:  someone tell us "ZABAIONE" to shot us..
<iRelinquish> no idea what your talking about
<Gioacchino> also someone use "Italian spaghetti programming language" to shot italian programmer..
<Gioacchino> iRelinquish: sorry I misunderstood
<Gioacchino> iRelinquish: but above all sorry is my fault I misanderstood :#
<init_alan> af
<Gioacchino> some one know if kvirc try icon is fixed in hardy??
<Gioacchino> in gutsy is too much big
<Gioacchino> some one know if kvirc try icon is fixed in hardy??
<Gioacchino> in gutsy is too much big
<kkskakd> hi, can i recover anything from a ntfs partition i had before installing kubuntu over it?
<sponzor> when will be the final version relesaed?
<kmorrissey> hi everyone, need some help with getting video to play within firefox, im new to linux
<kkskakd> i tried testdisk and it found that ntfs after an advanced search but it's flagged D (deleted) and when i do P(list files) it says it's corrupt or something
<DirkGently> kkskakd: you may need Windows recovery tools for that
<kkskakd> DirkGently, like do you think it's possible to recover anything even if the partition was deleted, kubuntu made a new one and formatted it with ext3?
<kkskakd> i don't want to reinstall windows, just need something i had on that ntfs
<DirkGently> kkskakd: did you finish the install?
<kkskakd> DirkGently, yes my pc is running kubuntu right now
<kkskakd> DirkGently, i understand that after an high format the data is not lost, just the addresses to it
<DirkGently> I'd say you've lost all data then
<DirkGently> yes, but you've written into it as well
<kkskakd> but testdisk ..
<kkskakd> find's the partition
<kkskakd> any forensic tools?
<kmorrissey> I had it working earlier, but then run some command in konnsole which asked me one step at a time to choose my default.  Something like press enter to leave as default or select a number of the item i want, please help
<kkskakd> DirkGently, so you say it's impossible?
<DirkGently> kkskakd: at the very least it'll require a lot of work
<kkskakd> DirkGently, i have time plenty
<kkskakd> DirkGently, it's just i never had to do it, and im soo lost
<kkskakd> DirkGently, and i don't need a full working partition, i don't need to boot it, just to recover some files
<DirkGently> kkskakd: have you looked around for forensic tools?
<kkskakd> DirkGently, yes, and i tried testdisk, and it find's it but it can't restore it
<dwidmann> :O not even testdisk can hack it? that's pretty bad
<kkskakd> yeah..
<DirkGently> kkskakd: what is the data you need to recover? text files?
<kkskakd> yes
<DirkGently> plain text, not word docs?
<kkskakd> well word i guess
<kkskakd> and openoffice
<kmorrissey> does anyone no the command I might have used to change my default flash player, plugins etc, I used konsole but cant remember what I typed
<ISS_Student> Is this the channel for questions on 8.04?
<kkskakd> hmm i guess it's impossible
<dwidmann> maybe something like sleuthkit would have the tools you need, but I've never tried  to use it before
<kkskakd> even those who sess recovery tools advise not to write anything on that disk you wish to recover
<stdin> ISS_Student: until it's released you want #ubuntu+1
<kkskakd> *sell
<dwidmann> kkskakd: can probably get a usb drive on the cheap and dump the files onto it
<kkskakd> i have one
<dwidmann> kkskakd: then you wouldn't be writing anything onto the disk you're recovering from, you'd be writing onto the usb drive instead :)
<kmorrissey> #firefox
<kkskakd> dwidmann, uh .. it's like this: I had an windows xp on a ntfs partition that took all the disk. Then i get kubuntu, install it (erased that ntfs partition, created ext3 , formatted ext3, installed files) and i am using kubuntu now for the past 10 days
<dwidmann> kkskakd: and?
<kkskakd> still hope to recover anything from that ntfs ?
<dwidmann> kkskakd: you're probably out of luck, you've already overwritten a lot
<kkskakd> yes..
<kkskakd> but maybe not what i need
<DirkGently> dwidmann: that's what we surmised :)
<kkskakd> maybe that one file i need it's there
<kkskakd> :)
<kkskakd> who knows
<kkskakd> but i never did anything like this so i don't know what the steps are, not even what to look for
<kkskakd> i googled for it, and it showed testdisk for recovering deleted partitions
<dwidmann> kkskakd: seems you've learned lesson #1 about computer data: backup backup backup backup
<kkskakd> haha
<kkskakd> yes
<DirkGently> kkskakd: take it to the police and tell them you suspect it's got bomb-making instructions on it
<kkskakd> i don't know..
<kkskakd> maybe chind porn
<dwidmann> lol
<kkskakd> and how do they recover even burnt harddisks?
<dwidmann> kkskakd: expensive hardware probing
<pietro> help kicker kde4?
<dwidmann> pietro: kicker doesn't exist in kde4, it was replaced by plasma
<kkskakd> anyway just downloaded insert live cd (from inside security) and it has some forensic tools, i'll just boot it and see if i can do anything
<kkskakd> thanks guys
<kkskakd> bye
<dwidmann> good luck kkskakd
<Jucato> pietro: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 help
<pietro> ok
<dwidmann> Jucato: it's sad how dead #kubuntu-kde4 is all the time
<genii> Jucato: After the KDE3/KDE4 split will this be the 3.5 channel?
<Jucato> in a few months it will probably be merged here anyway
<Jucato> genii: after? it already is
<soldier> ubuntu 8.04 coming soon.
<genii> Jucato: Since 3 and 4 will be available I figured by default it would be here :) Since there seems no #kubuntu-kde3 channel....
<soldier> when
<soldier> ??
<Jucato> genii: yeah. KDE 3 here, KDE 4 in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> soldier: ask in #ubuntu+1 but I think it's today (what time, I don't know)
<soldier> ok ^)
<soldier> :)
<stdin> "It'll be out when it's out and not before that"
<timboy> is there a way to open up port 21 to a user that does not have root perms?
<stdin> timboy: huh? you mean use ssh?
<stdin> just install  the "ssh" package
<genii> stdin: ssh = 22
<timboy> stdin, no ftp port to a user. I have installed an ftp server in wine
<stdin> oh, yeah
<stdin> that's what I get for just glancing
#kubuntu 2008-04-24
<stdin> that would depend on the ftpd config I guess
<genii> timboy: Consult the documentation for whichever Windows based ftp server you installed under Wine
<genii> timboy: But I'd suggest ditching it for something more practical like proftpd or vsftpd
<timboy> genii, how will that tell me how to open up port 21 to a non-root user?
<genii> timboy: Because the ftp server is what decides the port it uses and who can use it
<DirkGently> timboy: what do you mean by open up?
<genii> ergo the fault is with the application
<DirkGently> firewall?
<timboy> genii, I can set the port myself 1025 works fine but anything under 1025 doesn't. I want to use a standard ftp port though
<genii> timboy: There is likely some convoluted method involving calling whatever Windows ftp daemon from something like xinetd but it's horribly inelegant
<PhilRod> timboy: afaik, it's a restriction in the kernel that nonprivileged users can't bind to privileged ports
<PhilRod> ah yeah, maybe xinetd would let you get round it
<timboy> PhilRod, figured it out! authbind
<timboy> genii, authbind
<timboy> thx anyway
<DirkGently> timboy: what is the ftp software?
 * DirkGently is curious
<timboy> DirkGently, bulletproof ftp server an excellent app that has built in blacklisting of ip's and tons of features and stats. that was the only thing keeping my iis box up and running still!
<DirkGently> timboy: not Internet facing though? or you're not worried about it being circumvented?
<timboy> DirkGently, what do you mean?
<DirkGently> ftp is insecure
<DirkGently> passwords are passed without encryption
<DirkGently> is there an sftp version of bulletproof?
 * DirkGently looks
<DirkGently> timboy: no it doesn't: http://wiki.builtbp.com/index.php/Secure_FTP_Support
<timboy> DirkGently, it is supposed to in their 3.x release but it doesn't look it is being worked on as of now... they just redid their website and started selling the client so i'll send them a question
<timboy> i'm not worried though.
<DirkGently> timboy: their suggestion to encrypt files is a bit lame too
<admin1> hey, i need help to configure NVIDIA display on kubuntu 8.04 anyone?pls?
<Odd-rationale> Is Kubuntu.org going to get a new design for the 8.04 release? I remember there was a competition for a new web design dome time back. Does anyone know for 	sure	?
<stdin> admin1: until it's release, hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<timboy> DirkGently, yeah that's what I thought
<timboy> lol
<DirkGently> timboy: these small companies are usually quite good for support if they're active though
<timboy> DirkGently, yeah but the program just straight rocks! and I don't have to modify one conf file... :D
<DirkGently> timboy: there's probably management front ends for ssh server too
<DirkGently> timboy: I know what you mean when you have an app that does exactly what you want
<haider> hi how can i mount NTFS partitions ?
<heath> haider: click on it
<haider> i have one which don't appear when i launch the System
<heath> it's not in storage media
<haider> there was two one called File System which is for linux and the second (20GB drive)
<haider> the second disappear
<haider> ed
<heath> haider: what does sudo fdisk -l say
<heath> that should tell you the drives and there partitions
<DirkGently> haider: is it in fstab?
<haider> no
<haider> /dev/sda1   *           1        6079    48829536   83  Linux
<haider> /dev/sda2            6080        9730    29319168    6  FAT16
<haider> this is for the sudo fdisk -l
<heath> haider: there is no NTFS drive
<haider> i know it is just disappeared
<haider> i'm sure there was one
<heath> so you should have /dev/sdb ?
<genii> Perhaps you unallocated it
<haider> i stored in it lot of data :(
<DirkGently> ouch!
<heath> haider: do you have 2 drives or just 1
<haider>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<haider> /dev/sdb1               1       19457   156288321    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<haider> i see this too
<heath> haider: Are you sure it's a NTFS drive
<haider> i have only one and an external hard drive
<haider> yeah there was vista on it
<DirkGently> haider: is this dual-boot?
<genii> haider: If you upgraded to ntfs fs on there from win98/me or so then the partition info makes more sense
<DirkGently> does it still boot into Vista?
<haider> i format it when was vista on the PC
<haider> no
<DirkGently> do you get the option ?
<haider> it was working before a week
<heath> haider: was vista on the same drive you installed linux
<haider> but now it is just disappeared
<DirkGently> haider: it worked since you installed Kubuntu?
<haider> no no i removed vista completely but i kept the other partition
<haider> yea it was working
<heath> haider: You use any partioning tools recently did you?
<DirkGently> how big was the drive?
<haider> 80 GB
<haider> all
<haider> it was only 30 GB
<heath> haider: what does df -h show
<stdin> and please use pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<haider> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<haider> /dev/sda1              46G   27G   17G  62% /
<DirkGently> looks like you need to add /dev/sda2 to fstab
<heath> The partition should still show
<DirkGently> do you know where it was mounted before?
<haider> really i didn't check that
<DirkGently> heath: sda2 does (fat16 not ntfs)
<DirkGently> haider: why did you keep the 30GB partition?
<haider> to store some data
<DirkGently> why not format it ext3?
<DirkGently> for Linux
<haider> cause the data was on vista before
<DirkGently> as you're not running Windows
<haider> so i don't wanna remove it
<haider> so any solution ?
<heath> haider: just do a reboot and see if it shows up again. use fdisk -l
<heath> haider: can you pastebin df -j for me
<heath> haider: can you pastebin df -h for me*****
<DirkGently> he showed it in channel
<DirkGently> <haider> /dev/sda1              46G   27G   17G  62% /
<haider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64153/
<haider> here it is
<INIT_6> I found my answer about a month or so ago. just can't find the same page. I need to know how to exclude a package from updating. any suggestions?
<DirkGently> haider: can you do the contents of fstab too?
<heath> thanks... now sudo fdisk -l
<haider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64154/
<haider> here it is
<DirkGently> fstab???
<JimiIL> <JimiIL> friends, i have install nvidia-settings on kubuntu8.04 but i just can't see all the options du the screen's res, i'm trying to set it to more than 640*480 but in the gui setting centre i just can't, please give me any advice to change that..
<haider> no this is the fdisk -l
<DirkGently> <DirkGently> haider: can you do the contents of fstab too?
<haider> how is that ?
<DirkGently> cat /etc/fstab
<haider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64155/
<haider> here it is
<heath> haider: no NTFS.... maybe your disk is out of sync (highly unlikely) or you have some how removed the partition
<INIT_6> *bumb* How do you exclude a package from showing up in adept updater?
<haider> so how can i get it back
<haider> ?
<heath> haider: I would try a reboot and see what fdisk -l tells you then...
<sgrover> INIT_6: pin the package
<heath> you should have a file system of NTFS
<DirkGently> heath: how about getting him to mount sda2 first?
<INIT_6> thank you sgrover
<sgrover> :) not sure on the details of how to do the "pin", but that's the phrase I've heard
<DirkGently> see if his data is on there
<haider> dear i want it back even if i lose the data
<heath> Sounds good to me
<haider> i tried to mount sda2
<heath> haider: mkdir fat
<heath> haider: did you get an error
<haider> yeah
<haider> let me show u
<heath> what was it
<DirkGently> :)
<heath> DirkGently: /dev/sda2 is 30GB
<haider> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DirkGently> heath: exactly my point
<heath> what command are you typing
<haider> mount -a /dev/sda2
<heath> haider: mkdir fat
<stdin> no need for -a there
<DirkGently> :)
<heath> mount /dev/sda2 fatsudo
<heath> sudo mount /dev/sda2 fat****
<haider> mount: mount point fat does not exist
<timboy> ok so there is some ftp daemon running on my system.. how do I remove it?
<haider> so i have to make mkdir fat
<heath> haider: did you mkdir fat
<DirkGently> right
<backtick> #kubuntu-kde4
<backtick> ah sorry
<haider> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<backtick> was trying to join
<haider> i get this now
<backtick> well hello kubuntuians
<DirkGently> timboy: what do you have in /etc/init.d/*ftp*
<DirkGently> ie any ftp scripts?
<DirkGently> haider: sudo mount -f vfat /dev/sda2 fat
<DirkGently> haider: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 fat
<DirkGently> it's late here
<timboy> yes thx DirkGently I should have figured... ;)
<DirkGently> timboy: dpkg -l | grep ftpd ?
<haider> it doesnt work
<haider> anyway thank you guys :)
<heath> haider: we need the errors
<heath> sudo mount -t autofs /dev/sda2 fat
<haider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64156/
<haider> here is the error
<heath> can you paste dmesg | tail
<heath> haider: are you sure you didn't change the FS by mistake?
<haider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64157/
<haider> here it is
<haider> yeah i'm sure
<haider> i didn't do anything
<heath> haider: do you have a bluetooth adapter in?
<haider> yeah
<haider> i remove it and this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64158/
<heath> haider: what version of kubuntu are you using?  lsb_release -a
<haider> 7.10
<haider> gusty
<haider> gutsy ***
<heath> looks like there are some bluetooth issues going on... are you planning to upgrade tomorrow?
<haider> may be
<haider> i removed the bluetooth
<heath> did you try mount -t autofs
<haider> yeah i did
<heath> see if a restart gets you any where....
<haider> ok
<haider> thanks for help
<haider> see u
<bz029> What is the best way to go about with a script that sends an email if a specific pattern is printed to the syslog?
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to search for files that DON'T match a string?
<TeslaTony> Specifically, anything that isn't *.mp3 or *.m3u in /Music
<stdin> find /path -not -iname "*.mp3" ?
<ubuntu_> HOLA
<ubuntu_> COMO ETAN TODOS
<ubuntu_MICHAEL> ALQUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR
<TeslaTony> !es | _MICHAEL
<ubotu> _MICHAEL: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_MICHAEL> ESTOY USANDO EL UBUNTU, PERO NO SE COMO CONFIGURAR EL  MODEMS
<TeslaTony> !caps | _MICHAEL
<ubotu> _MICHAEL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stdin> ubuntu_MICHAEL: /join #kubuntu-es
<DirkGently> so he can shout in #kubuntu-es ?
<heath> lol
<stdin> rather there than here :)
<DirkGently> I suppose it's no different to English tourists in Spain thinking that shouting will make them understood
<TeslaTony> In twenty years, we're going to be hanging around in a holodeck lounge, talking to each other, and someone is bound to walk in with a tuba-sized megaphone, going "ENTSCHULDIGUNG! KANN JEMAND MIR HOREN?!?!?!"
<TeslaTony> Ah, ign0ramus, you have come to the right channel
<heath> anyone use virtualbox?
<stdin> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nosrednaekim> heath: yes
<heath> nosrednaekim: is there anyway to start machines upon boot??
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... put the command in your kde autostart folder
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<heath> nosrednaekim: I mean boot... not login
<heath> I have a headless XP start on login
<nosrednaekim> heath: no... since you need to be running X for it to work
<DirkGently> nosrednaekim: is that your real name Mike?
<heath> nosrednaekim: even headless?
<nosrednaekim> I think... of not, just put the command in /etc/rc.local
<nosrednaekim> DirkGently: indeed :)
<heath> nosrednaekim: I will try it ... thanks
<DirkGently> At least your's is almost readable... lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> if it is long :)
<backtick> heath: look up "framebuffer" for headless GUI applications
<heath> backtick: i'm checking it out rught now... thanks
<jlund> KDE Forever!
<jlund> Am I right guys?
<heath> lol
<jlund> This place is like a funeral compared to #ubuntu
<jlund> But we all know our desktop is better!
<Odd-rationale> +1 for kde
<heath> we are all toasted
<heath> KDE is all about the visuals right?
<Odd-rationale> heath: not just about the visuals...
<heath> Odd-rationale: just a joke
<Odd-rationale> sorry. didn't get it ... :)
<heath> it's ok I'm not funny anyway
<backtick> heath: KDE is all about clocks =P
<heath> lol
<heath> backtick: I can see your desktop now
<backtick> yeah but youn haven't seen my walls ;)
<backtick> which reminds me i should do an oxygyn/kde4 nokia theme
<jlund> Nokia? Like the cell phone company?
<ubuntu_> hi !
<jlund> What's up ubuntu_?
<heath> Is it possible to use skype with a bluetooth cell phone piece?
<heath> I see a bluetooth audio package
<ubuntu_> i just make a test with ubutu linux os !
<ubuntu_> i[m not a linux user
<heath> ubuntu_: you like??
<ubuntu_nick> nick Nagais good
<backtick> jlund: yeah, a nokia phone theme
<jlund> backtick: Can you run this on your phone now?
<heath> You know... I wanted to order an Ubuntu coffee mug for $5 and shipping was $20
<Odd-rationale> i know. I wanted to order stickers. but $10 for shipping?!
<ubuntu_nick> realy
<dsmith_> Odd-rationale: mkae your own stickers
<heath> Odd-rationale: we should start a store
<dsmith_> *make
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: I don't have a good printer...
<backtick> jlund: i didn't make the theme yet but they are fairly easy to make.. just some images and an XML file
<dsmith_> I used inkskape and found someone that had a great printer
<dsmith_> printer a sheet on stickey paper
<Odd-rationale> I do have the F/OSS sticker books. vol I & II
<dsmith_> whats that?
<backtick> jlund:  and ultimately depends one the phone model family
<Nagark> ok i need go now flws !!!
<dsmith_> nm I found it
<backtick> s/one/on
<Devourer> How do I paste something from my clipboard into Konsole?
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: http://www.openstickers.com/
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: shift+insert ?
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, yeah, thanks... Strange... is there another way though? That automatically executes the command.
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: right-click --> paste
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, no hotkey? Lol.
<Jucato> Devourer: it automatically executes the command if you had included the "Enter" character in the selection you copied
<Jucato> (that is, you selected up to the next line or something like that)
<stdin> Ctrl-Shift-V
<Devourer> Jucato, hmmm... maybe I did...
<Jucato> otherwise, normally it wouldn't execute pasted commands
<Devourer> stdin, that doesn't work.
<stdin> Devourer: new lines will be interpreted as "enter" though, so watch that, I know I've ran a few commands I didn't mean to that way
<Devourer> stdin, yeah, that could suck.]
<backtick> Devourer: shit + insert
 * backtick adores yakuake
<jlund> !language | backtick
<ubotu> backtick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Devourer> Lol, what?
<backtick> adore v [T not in progressive] [Date: 1300-1400; Language: French; Origin: adorer, from Latin adorare, from ad- 'to' + orare 'to speak, pray']// to love someone very much and feel very proud of them
<backtick> had to check since i'm not a native english speaker =P
<dsmith_> yakuake is sweet
<dsmith_> jus' F12 and off you go....
<stdin> backtick: I believe he as referring to the the typo, missing f after i and before t in "shift" ;)
 * genii sips his beer
<backtick> aah wow
<backtick> ehm, that's LCDs for me
<stdin> you'd be surprised how often that happens though
<freeblowed> which is the best kde 4 kubuntu to download
<backtick> sounds like a good candidate for "auto replace" in konversation config
<stdin> freeblowed: hmm? how many are there?
<freeblowed> 8
<stdin> who told you there were 8 kubuntu kde4 releases?
<stdin> there's barely one
<freeblowed> kubuntu.org
<freeblowed> alpha 1 and up to 6 and then beta and rc
<stdin> you mean the alphas/betas/rcs ?
<stdin> yeah, those are pre-released
<freeblowed> yeah which is best?
<stdin> the official release is today
<genii> Sometime :)
<freeblowed> oh really
<freeblowed> so i should just wait then huh
<stdin> probably within the next 10 hours </guess>
<stdin> 10-12 anyway
<freeblowed> then all the mirrors will be bogged like hell for a few days
<genii> 2:08 BST .... I wonder how long the mirrors take to sync
<freeblowed> i could barely get 710 when that came out for a few days
<tekteen> torrent is faster
<genii> Well it's basically a DDOS attack then :)
<genii> I'm just waiting to seed torrents
<backtick> freeblowed: in software relaces they are ordered like this (from earlies and least stable to newsest and most stable): alpha, beta, (sometimes but rarrly gamma) release and rc = release candicate and then the finla release
<backtick> s/relaces/releases
<tekteen> even if it is blocked by the ISP torrent is faster then the http/ftp
<tekteen> :-)
<genii> Yup
<tekteen> backtick: lol
<tekteen> backtick: perl guy?
<freeblowed> why alpha beta gamma?
<backtick> tekteen: ruby =P
<freeblowed> where's c d e f
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> close enough :-P
<stdin> the greek alphabet is a different order than the roman one
<backtick> freeblowed: because they sound cooler ;)
<freeblowed> oh i see it's a b g d e z e ...
<stdin> wikipedia ftw :p
<tekteen> freeblowed: Hebrew is also messed up that way :-)
<Odd-rationale> there is also RC. I wonder which alphabet that is from...
<stdin> Release Candidate ;)
<tekteen> LOL
<Odd-rationale> i was joking of course....
<tekteen> I know
<stdin> I know, I was being pedantic
<tekteen> but it is funny all the same
<backtick> stdin: you're being a gcc compile option ? :P
<stdin> nah, I'd be -ansi -pedantic
<stdin> oh, and -Wall
<tekteen> I am doing a little polling. How many people are going to be using kubuntu-kde4? I am probably going to install kde4 and then install kde3 in case I get sick of kde4 (I know it will happen).
<backtick> tekteen: i was going to install both side by side and finally give up on kde 4 and stick to 3
<tekteen> same as me ;-)
<tekteen> first install kde4 and then kde3
<tekteen> and wait till I get sick of kde4
<TeslaTony> I'm using Ubuntu with the Kubuntu-KDE4-Desktop package installed
<wesley__> does someone want to test some plasma-debs ?
<tekteen> wesley__: I am bored and have nothing to do
<tekteen> wesley__: I am in kde 3 now but have kde4
<wesley__> uh a standard kde4?
<tekteen> In gutsy
<tekteen> through the ppa repo
<wesley__> uh no i upload the deb
<heath> Is anyone running compiz?
<tekteen> wesley__: what do you need me to test?
<tekteen> !ask | heath
<ubotu> heath: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wesley__> tekteen if you can install it without any probems i dont know if it need depend on something whats not standard in kde4
<heath> ok.... is anybody running compiz with KDE fx enabled
<heath> I was just trying to start a konversation
<tekteen> heath: it is not possible to run both
<wesley__> tekteen: heres the the plasma deb http://www.mediafire.com/?ycmneualyjo
<tekteen> ok
<heath> tekteen: when compiz starts does it disable them by default
<tekteen> heath: it turns off kwin while it is running
<wesley__> tekteen please let me know if the deb works without a problem
<Jucato> heath: KDE 4 effects come with KWin, KDE's default window manager. Compiz is another window manager. You can't have 2 window managers running at the same time
<heath> I gotcha...
<tekteen> bye guys
<tekteen> got to login to kde4
<wesley__> okay
<heath> Jucato: thanks for clearing that up... I should of just thought about it more
<unix_infidel> hey Jucato
<stdin> wesley__: that package has no dependencies
<nbf7777> guys stupid question probably... but how do you pen the terminalin kubuntu?
<Jucato> hey unix_infidel
<heath> pin the konsole?
<Jucato> nbf7777: "pen"?
<tekteen> open
<Jucato> oh...
<nbf7777> open sorry
<Jucato> K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<wesley__> stdin: you know sure i can not test on my own pc becauuse i got everthing i i needed it
<nbf7777> small keboard. the asus eee is to tiny
<nbf7777> thank you much jucato
<stdin> wesley__: dpkg-deb --info plasma-bball_20080424-1_i386.deb
<heath> when compiz crashes... where does it dump its log?
<stdin> wesley__: checkinstall isn't a good way to make packages
<backtick> nbf7777: you can press alt+f2 and type konsole
<Jucato> heath: most apps dump system-related logs in /var/log/
<wesley__> stdin: i dont know a other way to do it easy
<heath> that's were i'm looking
<wesley__> tekteen did you install it succesfull ? and can you add that plasmoid
<stdin> wesley__: have a look at the extragear-plasma package, you can just grab the debian/rules and debian/cdbs/ dir from there
<Jucato> heath: you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion for help
<heath> Jucato: thanks
<wesley__> stdin: you mean i find there the depends ?
<stdin> wesley__: no, you don't add dependencies manually, there are automated tools to do that for you
<tekteen> wesley__: do I need to restart kde4 after installing?
<stdin> !packaging | wesley__, read this
<ubotu> wesley__, read this: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Devourer> Is much going to change for Kubuntu with 8.04?
<wesley__> tekteen: no if it install succesfull it shoul appear in you plasma menu
<tekteen> Devourer: yeah... kde4
<tekteen> wesley__: what is added?
<Devourer> tekteen, does Kubuntu not use KDE4 right now?
<wesley__> a sort of ball bball its called
<tekteen> Devourer: there will be 2 versions
<Jucato> !khardy | Devourer
<ubotu> Devourer: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<haider> hi
<haider> where is heath ?
<Devourer> O.o
<tekteen> my computer is too messed up to test
<tekteen> sorry
<backtick> i'm downloading the packages
<heath> haider: what's up
<haider> hiii heath
<tekteen> run it in a virtual machine :-P
<haider> i make it
<wesley__> tekteen if doesnt that will problaly be that there are no depends
<haider> i restored the partition
<jtmonz> how do i enable effects in kde4?
<heath> sweet...
<heath> what was the issue
<haider> i used the cfdisk
<haider> after i used shred
<tekteen> wesley__: when I am playing with this stuff I create a "untainted image" and then build on it
<heath> so the partition was actually damaged
<haider> exactly
<heath> you just made new... what type of fs
<haider> mkfs
<haider> and everything is fine
<Jucato> jtmonz: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<heath> mkfs.ext3 ?
<haider> i used linux file system
<heath> word
<haider> yeah ext3
<wesley__> tekteen just like i tough you need depends i got them already most of them
<heath> haider: sucks you lost everything
<haider> it is working now and i am happy cheeeeeers
<heath> I would of told you to ice it if you didn't need anything
<haider> no problem i have 80 % in the external device
<haider> they were C# codes only
<haider> programs i made before
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if any big bugs have been found in the hardy rc? i'm thinking about dling/installing it right now, but i can wait if there's going to be a big difference in tomorrow's release
<haider> you are sweet guy dear heath thanks for ur help :)
<haider> i do appreciate that for u
<Dr_willis> secleinteer,  you may as well wait a day. save on server load.
<heath> no problem... anytime
<haider> so there is a new release today ?
<backtick> secleinteer: if there are, the packages will show as updates as usual.. well i think unless it's something to do with filesystem structure or a startup process
<Dr_willis> secleinteer,  ive had some issues.. but theres a new kernel release in todays updates.. so perhaps that will fix things
<heath> tomorrow
<tekteen> haider: tomorrow
<heath> well... I guess it depends where u  are at
<haider> for me now its 24 Apr
<heath> is it tomorrow anywhere yet
<haider> how about u all ?
<secleinteer> Dr_willis: ok, i'll wait then
<heath> lol
<heath> 9:45pm on the 23rd
<haider> i'm in Mars so the date kinda different hehehehehe
<haider> its so nice on Mars
<haider> :D
<tekteen> mars has bad weather
<tekteen> and the year is much longer
<haider> its 4:46 AM 24 Apr
<nosrednaekim> and its red
<nosrednaekim> yech
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<backtick> haider: asia?
<haider> yeah but it is nice cause nobody there but me
<haider> i'm living in Jordan
<haider> actually Iraqi
<haider> planning to reach USA
<haider> nice mix right ? :d
<haider> Jordan , Iraq and USA
<heath> sounds exciting
<tekteen> I live on pluto
<heath> not even a planet
<heath> anymore
<haider> yeah Pluto is nice but its too cold
<haider> come to iraq and you will enjoy your time
<tekteen> I have not been allowed on earth since pluto was declared not a planet
<haider> always : Boooooooooooom Dooooooooooooooom
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<haider> Explosions
<haider> lol
<tekteen> Jucato: If anyone comes with a real question we can always stop ;-)
<Jucato> no
<heath> ubotu: How can I get a kubuntu coffee mug to support kubuntu
<tekteen> fine
<haider> who is Jucato ?
<backtick> a #kubuntu overlord
<backtick> it seems
<Roey> :D
<Jucato> right
<backtick> =P
<Roey> Jucato can give ops kickbacks to his friends too
<heath> i'm out guys... have a good night or day
<haider> overlord ? you mean he is like Ekhlees ?
<asobi> where is my space going? just noticed 11gb+ is used @_@
 * Roey blinksblinksblinksblinks
<haider> he can kill anyone
<haider> :-p
<Roey> like Light
<Roey> in Death Note
<haider> see you heath
<Dr_willis> Plus he as a reserved parking space!
<Roey> which I'm currently neck-deep in
<Jucato> ahem
<Dr_willis> at least no one in here is asking  at what exact time will the release be released...
<haider> so we have a Terminator here
<Jucato> asobi: if you can, try to install the package "filelight". it will give you a graphical representation of used space
<tekteen> Dr_willis: 12:20 AM EDT :-)
<asobi> i don't need a picture. i like to know why it's using so much space
<Jucato> <asobi> where is my space going? just noticed 11gb+ is used @_@ <---- tekteen, there's your real question
<Dr_willis> is filelight the one that goves the 'blocks' layout of disk ussage? I recall seeing another similer tool. but can never rember its name
<Jucato> asobi: um... you were asking "where", so filelight will tell you where
<Jucato> then you can find out "why"
<asobi> ah
<Jucato> asobi: it's just not a pretty picture, you can click on it to go to that location
<tekteen> Jucato: I can't answer that question :-)
<haider> tell me how can i register in here ?
<haider> so i can send PM
<haider> and stuffs
<tekteen> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<GLADIATOR> hello
<asobi> i need more ram too :/
<tekteen> GLADIATOR: hello
<GLADIATOR> i changed my name
<GLADIATOR> i was haider before
<asobi> ooooooooooo
<GLADIATOR> looool
<tekteen> ok
<asobi> is trash stored under root??
<tekteen> lol
<GLADIATOR> i love this name
<tekteen> asobi: if you were logged in as root
<tekteen> asobi: else it is stored in your user folder
<asobi> um
<asobi> how can i tell?
<Jucato> asobi: your user's trash? no. you can enter trash:/ in Konqueror to get to it
<tekteen> you are not logged in as root
<asobi> ah ok
<Dr_willis> if you ran the file manager as root. and deleted a lot of things.. your root users trash may be taking up space.
<asobi> it's showing a lot under /local/share
<asobi> how can i make it so trash doesn't take up space?
<Dr_willis> emopty the trash regularry?
<Dr_willis> you mean .local/share/Trash?
<asobi> yea
<asobi> and why is there a var/backup ?
<Simulator> how can i set a password for my nick name ?
<asobi> ./ns register nick pass
<asobi> thanks for filelight. very helpful!
<haider> so anyone know how can i activate the voice chat in ubuntu ?
<haider> over messenger
<haider> i mean for yahoo
<nosrednaekim> haider: don't think you can
<haider> why ?
<tekteen> search for yahoo im clients
<tekteen> one does it
<backtick> haider: kopete doesn't support yahoo voice chat
<backtick> haider: try Gizmo or well try skype
<haider> i know that
<tekteen> haider: I know one works
<haider> give it to me please
<tekteen> haider: looking for it
<timboy> terminal redirection isn't working for me... I'm running: ~/cxoffice/bin/wine --debugmsg=all --bottle=NOF10 Fusion.exe > fusion.log and it still displays all in the terminal
<haider> not all applications works with wine
<haider> i do appreciate that tekteen
<timboy> haider, i know that i just want to see what's failing and it's too much to look at in terminal
<nexus> hey everyone
<nexus> any idea why package updates would fail on a fresh install of kubuntu?
<nexus> this is the error I get
<nexus> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<haider> yeah
<haider> edit the sources.list
<haider> and remove the # from deb ...
<haider> all of them
<haider> the run sudo apt-get update
<nexus> ok, will do. how do I get it to do updates again
<nexus> k
<haider> after that it will be fine
<haider> you can get updates and new packages
<tekteen> haider: meebo.com may work
<haider> let me see
<tekteen> haider: it is a browser based im client
<backtick> timboy: you're redirecting only stdout and not stderr
<haider> :( i know that site
<timboy> backtick, how do i do both?
<tekteen> and my bro says it has some functionality for voice. not sure about yahoo voice
<haider> i see it before
<haider> may be one time we can make some messenger that provides voice and cam ( Dreaming ) lol
<haider> skype is fine
<backtick> timboy: something >& somehwre
<haider> but stupid
<timboy> backtick, sweet thx!!!
<haider> emmmmm who know about installing Dock ?
<haider> i did the steps that i found in ubuntu forums but i got nothin
<nexus> yeah seemed to fix it
<nexus> what about those other packages that failed though?
<nexus> will this take care of them?
<haider> try apt-get install -f
<haider> or apt-get update -f
<haider> use sudo apt-get install -f
<haider> sudo apt-get update -f
<nexus> I did update -f
<haider> did it work ?
<nexus> install -f just tells me what has been ugraded, newly installed, remove, or not upgraded.
<nexus> well
<nexus> there is new packages to be upgraded
<nexus> I just want to make sure I am not missing any packages because of that failure before
<haider> how can i start my car using ubuntu terminal ? :D
<nexus> guess I am just being paranoid, it would tell me if there were packages that didnt install
<nexus> they would just show up as new updates, I am sure of it
<jitendra> nexus: they are held coz the updates may not be stable
<jitendra> nexus: i mean upgrades
<nexus> hmm, so you think they are still there, un-upgraded eh?
<nexus> it doesnt make much sense, it was a fresh install.
<haider> someone tell me how can i upgrade ?
<haider> to the new version ?
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jitendra> nexus: if u r that desperate to install them, try sudo apt-get install ...... where .... refers to the package which are available for upgrade
 * backtick always do clean installs
<nexus> oh there is a new version? Adept told me there was a new distro out, I thought 7.10 was the latest stable
<backtick> nexus: that changes today
<nexus> Hardy's out today!?
<nexus> ;)
<haider> it seems that iam already up-to-date
<jitendra> yup. it is going to be released within few hrs
<nexus> well screw this then, I'll just download hardy and install with that
<stdin> if you want to know if hardy is out, type /topic
<sparr_> the kde low disk space warning, is that purely % based?
<squidy> hey.. is there a way to rip dvd videos using k3b?
<dwidmann> squidy: yes
<dwidmann> sparr_: dunno, my disks are so big that I never run out of space :D
<sparr_> i got down to 5% on /home
<sparr_> and it warned me
<sparr_> of course, 5% is 25GB
<squidy> dwidmann: How I get it? Is there a how to to do that?
<sparr_> im getting really annoyed at having to manage free space on my hard drives.  i wish there was a non-destructuve way to transparently spread a folder across multiple drives
<dwidmann> squidy: well, you'll need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu probably, not sure what else it'll want, but it should be doable by going to .....
<squidy> I've already installed libdvdcss2
<dwidmann> tools -> rip video dvd
<luis_> hola
<luis_> que tal alguiend de peru
<luis_> alguien que me ayude a reparar kopete?
<stdin> !es | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dwidmann> sparr_: must be % based then
<squidy> installing dvdrip.. arrhhg!! :-(
<dwidmann> squidy: why?
<dwidmann> squidy: k3b should work fine ... though dvdrip is a bit more flexible
<squidy> dwidmann: because i've wanted to use k3b for that..
<dwidmann> hmm, one sec, I'll give k3b a quick run and see if I can get it to rip a dvd without issue
<squidy> :)
<genii> After libdvdcss2/3 install k3b worked flawlessly for me on even the worst DVDs
<squidy> weird
<dwidmann> Doesn't seem to be working for me either
<dwidmann> genii: /3?
<luis_> hello
<dwidmann> hi
<genii> dwidmann: Yes, there is a libdvdcss3
<dwidmann> genii: hmm, when did it come out and why haven't I heard of it?
<squidy> genii: i've installed libdvdcss2...
<genii> lemme see if I can re-find where I got it
<luis_> sorry i'm principiant in ubuntu
<dwidmann> wait, I'm not seeing it as installed for me, maybe I only installed it on my laptop
<Mike34>  
<Mike34>   
<zeke> anyone know of a good video editor that allows for cut paste and other by frame?
<Jucato> kino? kdenlive?
<Jucato> (first is a GNOME app, 2nd a KDE app)
<zeke> I believe MANIPULATE is the word I wanted...thank you, Jucato.
 * cab86 pokes around
<cab86> is anyone alive?
<maduser> no there all zombies
<cab86> i just wanted to ask anyone that knew... if it was ok to remove certain packages...
<maduser> which?
<cab86> like the linux-restricted-modules for 5 different kernels that are currently installed in my system
<cab86> as far as I know... Hardy is currently using only 2 kernels... and both are 2.6.24-16
<stdin> remove the kernel images and that package will be removed too
<Boohbah> what do i need to convert mp3 to wav with k3b for burning? i installed sox
<maduser> do what starndard imput says cab86
<Jucato> keep at least 2 kernels and their accompanying modules: 1 kernel that you are using currently, and one backup (the last working kernel)
<cab86> but i'm looking in synaptic and it says that the ones for  2.6.17-11, 2.6.20-16, 2.6.22-14
<cab86> are installed
<cab86> aside from the hardy ones
<dek> I need to make a script to do poff dsl-provider, but only sudo can do that. How can I workaround this?
<maduser> what you need to get around sudo?
<maduser> you can't use sudo?
<dek> maduser: the script is to be executed automatically, so i cannot enter password myself
<stdin> put it in /etc/rc.local to get it to start at boot
<dek> stdin: i dont need it to start at boot, it has to start whenever a program calls it, so its kind of "random"
<stdin> there's no way to "get around" sudo as such
<maduser> there should be a away for the program to enter the password itself
<dek> program just calls script
<maduser> the script that needs the password should be able to return the password
<dek> I am reading something about /etc/sudoers, seems it could work
<stdin> you can make sudo read from (heh) stdin, yes
<maduser> yeah standard imput
 * genii pipes stdin to stdout
<stdin> /etc/sudoers is more difficult than it looks, so be careful
 * stdin steps away from #ubuntu-release-party for a while to catch his breath
<dek> stdin: ok, will be :P
<cab86> stdin, it is alright for me to remove those old images then...?
<stdin> cab86: yeah, you're not booting them are you?
<cab86> not that i know off... :P
<stdin> cab86: just keep the current one and a known good one just in case
<cab86> i wonder why the upgrade process doesn't get rid of those...
<cab86> what would be the prompt command to find out the current version i'm running on?
<stdin> uname -r
<cab86> thanks
<cab86> wooo hooo, 500+ megs of memory being freed...
<discombobulated> anyone here actually say anything?
<stdin> we're all in #ubuntu-release-party
<discombobulated> ok
<zeke> kdenlive doesn't seem to run so well on my laptop
<secleinteer> hi, when i install the nvidia drivers in hardy (had the same problem in gutsy) the dpi is way too high
<secleinteer> how do i fix this?
<zeke> lemme google dpi
<zeke> duh
<zeke> resolution in other words
<tiberius1701> hey everyone, who know alot about the kcontrol
<zeke> ?
<secleinteer> zeke: no, i mean the fonts are too big
<secleinteer> the resolution is fine
<secleinteer> nvm got it
<secleinteer> problem solved
<zeke> oh
<zeke> good
<tiberius1701> shouldn't there be some option in the kcontrol for the splash screen, but there is'nt?
<ATHF-Assemble> should be
<tiberius1701> i dont have an option, but there is one in kde4?
<zeke> x just crashed on me
<zeke> now for kcontrol
<zeke> I'm not finding it either man
<tiberius1701> strange, so how they expect us to change it
<tiberius1701> there must be away of doing it through the console
<ATHF-Assemble> you want to change login screen or the loading screen?
<tiberius1701> well not that you mention it both
<tiberius1701> i just read somthing on google it sad maybe i need the starup manager or somthing/
<ATHF-Assemble> well for login it's under login manager
<ATHF-Assemble> which is system settings advanced tab
<ATHF-Assemble> as for loading screen I'd have to do some research because I don't see it in system settings
<tiberius1701> ok i found the longin man
<Gioacchino> what about cd image of new release?
<ATHF-Assemble> for the loading splash you'll need to install ksplash
<HunterSThompson> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Frederick> folks does anyone know a good dark theme for kde?
<HunterSThompson> high contrast? lol
<HunterSThompson> I don't
<mot_> anybody know when they're actually uploading the new release to the servers?
<mot_> it's past midnight on the east coast and i demand hot, hot 8.04 action.
<teradyne> mot_: We're waiting on #ubuntu-release-party for the word to be given.
<HunterSThompson> come to #ubuntu-release-party  just don't ask when it's to be released
<harolddong> I wish they'd just release it already I'm pooping my pants in anticipation over here
<mot_> any reason why if i go into adept manager to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 and fetch updates there's no version upgade button?
<mot_> just out of curiosity...
<sorteal> The release party room is ACTIVE...if u can't read fast don't bother lol
<harolddong> I read
<harolddong> poop comment stand though
<harolddong> there won't be much difference between the RC and the final will there?
<HunterSThompson> wouldn't think so
<letterman> hey so I just blindly stabbed my way through the installation because ubuntu apparently doesn't include the correct graphics driver for my chipset and I found the fix on the bugs along with a fix, but the file needs me to exit xwindows to install
<letterman> unfortunatly I only have the top 25% of the screen
<letterman> and I can't blindly find the close x windows and return to console button
<letterman> CTRL + ALT + Backspace throw me back into the login screen
<letterman> and when I edited the boot command to add init 3
<letterman> it still launched me into x windows
<letterman> how do I kill xserver from console and return to a command shell?
<HunterSThompson> not sure, but from login you can select text-login [sic]
<HunterSThompson> should work the same
<letterman> I need to support a nvidia GeForce 7050 HD chipset, Is there anything else I can do to fix this? I tried installing the latest drivers from nvidia,Here's the error log: http://www.pastebin.org/31661
<calcmandan> Hey guys.  Anyone know how a person can contribute to game ranks on adept installer?
<calcmandan> Or it is purely based on number of installs?
<calcmandan> Hey guys.  Anyone know how a person can contribute to game ranks on adept installer?
<calcmandan> Or it is purely based on number of installs?
<HunterSThompson> try #ubuntu-release-party
<Jucato> !popcon | calcmandan
<ubotu> calcmandan: The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To partecipate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<calcmandan> ubotu: thank you man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm partecipate
<HunterSThompson> I was thinking the same...you'd think a bot would be able to spell correctly
<Jucato> genii: fixed. thanks
<calcmandan> i didn't know it was a bot
<genii> Jucato: np   I'm one of those movie continuity/typo freaks
<Jucato> now you do :)
<calcmandan> yes.  heh.  now that i'm embarassed.
<HunterSThompson> don't sweat it
<Jucato> genii: I'm a spelling freak too.. but it's the first time I saw that factoid so...
<HunterSThompson> unless it was [sic]
<genii> I think the biggest factoid typo I've seen was "cant" instead of "can" in the !lug
<genii> Fixed now tho
<HunterSThompson> heh
<genii> !lug
<ubotu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<genii> ^ note previously you "cant" find your user group there :)
<HunterSThompson> heh
<calcmandan> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<icewaterman> can someone ping packages.medibuntu.org
<icewaterman> ?
<Jucato> icewaterman: works fine
<calcmandan> no response here
<icewaterman> Jucato: hmm, i get unknown host
<calcmandan> me too
<damien_> Hi, how do I mount my ipod?
<calcmandan> !popcorn | damien_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcorn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ipod | damien_
<ubotu> damien_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<damien_> Thanks
<genii> pings fine here
<calcmandan> !RockBox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<genii> calcmandan: If you plan to keep doing !factoids, consider doing /msg ubotu hi          Then you can bug him all you want :)
<calcmandan> got carried away.
<Jucato> !msgthebot | calcmandan
<ubotu> calcmandan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * genii has occasionally been guilty of !botabuse also
<empiric> hi all any one works on gosa in kubuntu
<genii> empiric: Perhaps they'll know in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<aotianlong> join gnome
<sorteal> Wow did I check this page at the wrong time what's with the join GNOME crap!
<Lynoure> huh?
<Jucato> sorteal: I presume he mistyped the command. calm down :)
<genii> sorteal: Lots of ppl here run other window managers
<emilsedgh> guys, gnome is not enemy!
<jamesmmm> hey there, can anyone pls help me set my nvidia card on?
<Jucato> yeah.. emilsedgh is
<Jucato> :D
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Jucato> !nvidia | jamesmmm
<ubotu> jamesmmm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emilsedgh> jussio1: btw god job on the session management.it was so nice.just...i think you have to update it with 4.1, dont forget to do that when its released
<emilsedgh> ah!
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ^
<emilsedgh> sorry jussio1 :)
 * jussi01 whacks emilsedgh 
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: sure. but I have to fix the autostart manager in trunk first
<emilsedgh> Jucato: its not working?
<Jucato> (but I have to test first that it actually works first)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ^^^^
<emilsedgh> ah
<Jucato> emilsedgh: autostart manager, not session manager
<Jucato> it has some... quirks :)
<emilsedgh> i think it does.
<Jucato> I'll have to check...
<Jucato> one disadvantage of Linux/KDE stability is not logging out often... so not being able to test them again and again... so I'll have to do it with a new/separate user :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think it will work on release time.also even if it doesnt work, it shouldnt stop you teaching it, because bugs might be everywhere
<HunterSThompson>  past
<Jucato> emilsedgh: well it's just the tool I'm talking about, the one in System Settings.
<Jucato> otherwise, everything works
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i know.the new autostart manager which adds 'Scripts' and 'Programs' for autostart
<HunterSThompson> hmmm
<imo> hi all
<HunterSThompson> why di "I" get banned fromt he party?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yep. that port of kcontrol-autostart (which is also bugged in some ways)
<harolddong> you were bringing it down
<ATHF-Assemble> how so?
<harolddong> they said you were just staring at all the girls all creepy
<ATHF-Assemble> oh
<harolddong> :P
<ATHF-Assemble> I can't help the way I look at people
<ATHF-Assemble> so is there a certain amount of time I have to wait?
<stdin> ATHF-Assemble: you said the "n" word, please join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss
<stdin> ("n" as in the german political party of WW2 btw)
<housito> Hi! The final release its available?
<Jucato> see the /topic
<housito> Thx Jucato
<housito> so today its the day, so strange...
<housito> Have a nice day!
<jtmoney_> man, who are the losers in #ubuntu-ops?
<emilsedgh> /j#ubuntu-release-party
<Jucato> emilsedgh: works better if there's a space betweeen j and # :D
<jtmoney_> they kickban people from channels for saying things like "steve jobs rapes people on hardware prices"
<emilsedgh> ah
<jtmoney_> i love ubuntu
<jtmoney_> but come on
<jtmoney_> this authoritarian, childish nonsense needs to stop
<jtmoney_> people like stdin and seveas
<emilsedgh> Jucato: my fingers are going mad!
 * Jucato sighs...
<JackWinter> is there an utility to monitor motherboard and cpu temps?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you made them mad. that's your fault :P
<HunterSThompson> ...
<HunterSThompson> I think so
 * emilsedgh blames himself
<stdin> you see that ^ he made the mistake of actually *pinging* me
 * Jucato always forgets the names of those monitor thingies
<HunterSThompson> conky?
<ere4si> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Jucato> conky, some greklmsdfasf foo... :)
<Jucato> lm_sensors (I think...) yeah I forget them :)
<HunterSThompson> ah
<HunterSThompson> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HunterSThompson> !trolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trophyhead> hi all = )  well I read you answered my question, not out yet (H.H) = (
<JackWinter> ere4si: thanks on my way
<trophyhead> seen a final release & got excited, = )  then saw alpha 6 last testing before release = (
<trophyhead> is it still supposed to be out sometime today?, I hope!
<trophyhead> hello?...is this thing on? lol
<jlund> Yes it is, but not yet
<Jucato> trophyhead: see the /topic for details
<trophyhead> k thx, where do I see topic at?
<ere4si> !topic > trophyhead
<JackWinter> can i setup konqueror to launch firefox for myspace and youtube ?
<nkk> hello everyone....i've just got my new kubuntu cd
<jlund> Hey nkk
<nkk> i'd like to know what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu.. ^^
<nkk> i'm ubuntu gutsy right now btw
<nkk> *using
<ere4si> kubuntu uses kde for the window manager - ubuntu uses gnome - and apps are diff
<nkk> yeah i know that...but there's not much difference then?
<nkk> which one's .err..better?
<ere4si> kde looks diff and the apps are diff
<nkk> is it worth removing ubuntu and installing kubuntu?
<ere4si> depends on what you like - kde is prettier
<nkk> yeah that's what i think XD looks prettier
<spq> I'm trying to get sound working on a Medion MD96420 (lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)) the driver seems to be snd-hda-intel but when loading it i dont get any lines in /proc/asound/cards and dmesg says: http://rafb.net/p/ALVKkL81.html
<ovidiu> when the new ubuntu will be released? :D
<ere4si> you can install kde desktop on ubuntu and choose it from sessions in the login
<nkk> oh that'd be great
<ere4si> !isitout | ovidiu
<ubotu> ovidiu: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<ovidiu> ok
<ere4si> ovidiu: it gets asked alot
<ovidiu> ok :)
<ovidiu> i understand
<ere4si> :)
<nkk> one more question...what is Konqueror? XD
<JackWinter> nkk: i think kde is fabulous.  don't have much experience with gnome, but the user interface integration is just fantastic in kde!
<ovidiu> A web browser
<nkk> like firefox?
<ovidiu> yes
<nkk> and what's nautilus then?
<nexus> filebrowser
<ovidiu> a file manager
<nkk> like windows explorer?
<stdin> konqueror is a web browser/file manager/ftp client/network searcher/etc/etc
<ovidiu> yes
<nkk> whoa..multiple usages
<stdin> konqueror is every tool you ever wanted and then some
<stdin> :p
<ovidiu> of course, like stdin say, konqueror have a lot of funtions
<stdin> oh, and it's a file reader/viewer
<stdin> hmm, it'd probably be easier to say what konqueror isn't than what it is
<nkk> hehe :P
<stdin> it's not a toaster, there :)
<JackWinter> nkk: i think that konqueror is one of the best things in kde.  i have one browser and one set of bookmarks and it doesn't matter if it's a local file or an url...  pity they are gonna drop it in kde 4...
<ovidiu> :))
<sorteal> A good web browser
<nkk> is it as ram hog as firefox? :P
<mickymouse> hello any news what time 8.04 will be out?
<ovidiu> :))
<ovidiu> again that question...
<nkk> there they go again XD
<stdin> JackWinter: it's not dropped, the file managing part is moved to dolphin but it still retains functionality
<mickymouse> sorry
 * HunterSThompson wishes everyone a good night/morning.
<ovidiu> what's the time in Baker and Howland Islands?
<harolddong> konqueror is cool but nothing really beats firefox's extensibility
<ovidiu> :D
<nkk> maybe someone can put that in "Topic"?
<mickymouse> just had to ask
<mickymouse> ;)
<nexus> firefox isint a ram hog
<nexus> especially 3
<nkk> well it is on windows i think :P
<harolddong> yeah 3 is actually really awesome
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | No Hardy is not out yet, and we don't know when it will be | Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<JackWinter> stdin: ok as i understood they will replace file browsing with dolphin and web browsing with firefox..?
<stdin> as if anyone actually READS the topic anyway...
<nkk> someone might :P
<nkk> and that'd be one question less? :)
<harolddong> and I gotta say I like dolphin way better than konqueror as a file browser
<stdin> JackWinter: what? no. konqueror is still the browser and can be used as the file manager, it just used the dolphin kpart
<nkk> now you're confusing me
<ere4si> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<nkk> what shell does kubuntu use?
<stdin> bash
<Jucato> BASH
<JackWinter> stdin: thank god.  then all i need is to be able to set K up to use firefox for certain urls...
<nkk> ah that's same as ubuntu ..good
<Jucato> nkk: under the hood, Kubuntu uses Ubuntu
<stdin> nkk: they both use the same base
<nkk> hmm
<nkk> does kubuntu have/support pidgin??
<stdin> ubuntu + gnome is what's commonly known as "ubuntu", ubuntu + kde is Kubuntu
<Jucato> nkk: if you install it
<ovidiu> it support pidgin
<ovidiu> but you need to install it
<nkk> great
<nkk> that can be done
<stdin> kopete is the default IM app
<Jucato> nkk: anything Ubuntu has, Kubuntu has, and vice versa. just not installed by default
<ere4si> it has konversation for chat
<nkk> it supports Irc as well right?
<nkk> Konversation
<ovidiu> what are the system requirement for xubuntu?
<stdin> konversation is only an IRC client ;)
<nkk> oops :P
<harolddong> kopete beats the panties off pidgin
<nkk> Kopete supports everything like pidgin then?
<harolddong> this has been medically proven
<nkk> hehe
<stdin> kopete probably supports more than pidgin
<stdin> it's like konqueror, it's an Über app
<JackWinter> ktorrent is great to.  am getting a knoppix dvd dright now.
<ovidiu> kopete support webcams, but Pidgin
<nkk> gee...i've got to try out Kubuntu now XD
<harolddong> seriously after you use kopete pidgin seems almost like alpha level software
<nkk> yeah i use Ktorrent in Ubuntu
<JackWinter> just started using kmail, and seems to be  a super app too...
<nkk> hmm that'd be like thunderbird right?
<nkk> no pop3
<JackWinter> nkk: it has pop3 and imap.
<nkk> no..i mean i don't have a pop3 email id
<JackWinter> nkk: supports encryption too...
<stdin> kmail is the mail client (as if you couldn't guess), and like most KDE app, it supports just about every protocol
<JackWinter> nkk: so you use webmail?
<nkk> ah..u people know so much about this..have u contributed to the project?
<nkk> webmail? what do u mean by that?...i just log on to the website like yahoo and log in
<harolddong> kontact is cool but I just wish I could  use it with web mail like I can with thunderbird
<JackWinter> nkk: just a very satisfied noob ;)
<nkk> :)
<stdin> being in #kubuntu and answering questions is contribution
<the4400> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with my dual-screen. It has been working for a long time, but sometimes when I unplug things to use a projector, I cannot get more than one screen working again afterwards.. not sure what happens
<nkk> yea but i mean in context of programming..
<nkk> one last question..then i've to run :P....can i "uninstall" Ubuntu?
<nkk> i don't think it's possible..but..maybe
<stdin> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<nkk> whoa
<the4400> in addition, if I go to system settings -> monitor and display, I cannot save "dual screen" checkbox for some reason.. I can check it if I open in admin mode, but the change doesn't stick even if I click "apply"
<nkk> what will happen to the libs?
<stdin> nkk: unless an app needs it, they will be removed.
<nkk> hrmm..so i'll have to download some of them again..
<nkk> alright gotta run
<nkk> bbl
<stdin> no, just remove the apps you want from the command shown and it'll keep them
<nkk> thanks for the help
<nkk> oh ok
<nkk> i'll look into it when i'm back from uni
 * nkk bookmarks it
<Gioacchino> hello
<Gioacchino> herdy iso is out ?
<max> I need to view the total number of row in a 10 file txt, how I can do this in shell?
<the4400> is there a way to get my "Monitor and Display" settings back to default or something?
<the4400> I'm not able to change them at all right now..
<JackWinter> i'm gonna have to reinstall xp on my multiboot system.  i know i can reinstall grub by running "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from the live cd.  but say i have kubuntu on sda6 and ubuntu on sda7 how does grub know where to look for menu.lst ?
<stdin> Gioacchino: /topic
<Gioacchino> not out...
<ovidiu> What's mean LTS? Long term support?
<genii> Yes
<ovidiu> and there is a difference between the standard version and LTS version?
<ovidiu> or there will be just a LTS version?
<stdin> Kubuntu won't be LTS this time around
<Kai> hey guys, with ubuntu it dispays the network folders etc withoutmapping  the drive can i setup kubuntu to do the same?
<ovidiu> ok
<stdin> Kai: smb:/ doesn't do that?
<TeslaTony> stdin: Is that because of the KDE3 vs. KDE4 issues?
<stdin> TeslaTony: partially
<Kai> atm i was going thru the file manager stdin and it only has option to map a drive before i can access it
<genii> ovidiu: Regular ubuntu will be 3 year support and updates (server 5 years). Which overlaps next LTS 1 year (hopefully) when projected release of it 10.04  (2010 April)
<stdin> TeslaTony: canonical decided that it could not guarantee kde3 would be actively maintained for the duration of the LTS term
<ovidiu> and what's mean support? there will be updates available for Hardy version for 3 years?
<stdin> Kai: in konqueror remote:/ or smb:/ (dolphin should do it to actually)
<stdin> ovidiu: security updates and commercial support contracts
<Kai> stdin: sorry, im at dolphin / network where would i go from here
<ovidiu> If I have installed an ubuntu-based distribution
<ovidiu> and after that I installed "kubuntu-desktop" from repositoryes
<stdin> Kai: there should be "Network Services" and "Samba Shares"
<ovidiu> what I should download for update? the kubuntu iso or the distribution iso?
<genii> ovidiu: EOL for Hardy will be April 2011 (no more updates, etc) more info on EOL of all versions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<stdin> ovidiu: upgrade instructions will be posted here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes when Hardy is released
<Kai> theere is stdin
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ovidiu> aha... ok, thanks for info ;)
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Kai> stdin: under both there is nothing listed
<stdin> Kai: samba is the network shares I think you mean, nfs shares should be in the network services one though
<Kai> must be something wrong with my shared files then though i can map to them fine
<stdin> not sure then, I see a list of workgroups and then computers
<Kai> ubuntu just pickd them up right away,
<Kai> hmmm
<Kai> thanks for ur input stdin
<stdin> there's always smbtree from the terminal ;)
<Kai> sorry second day usin linux nfi how to do that atm
<Kai> :p
<stdin> KMenu -> System -> Konsole
<Jucato> <Kai> thanks for ur input stdin <--- lol! that just sounds so strange :)
<stdin> that opens the terminal
<Kai> yea i know terminal
<stdin> type in "smbtree" and whatever password your user uses on the net
<Kai> ok
<stdin> you can use "smbtree -N" if you don't need a pass
<dreamcoder> when is 8.04 final released
<stdin> then it should list services
<Jucato> dreamcoder: please read the /topic
<Kai> ok cool
<dreamcoder> oh yeah cheers
<Gioacchino> for hardy kvirc try icon is fixed(in gutsy is too much big)??
<Gioacchino> for hardy kvirc try icon is fixed(in gutsy is too much big)??
<ovidiu> i don't think that this bug is a Ubuntu bug
<ovidiu> this is a kvirc bug
<Gioacchino> yes
<cemil> cemil12316] --> 16]1,iiş,şşşşşşşşşşşşş16] --> 16] --> 16] --> 16] --> 16] --> 6] --> 16] --> 16] -->  -->
<genii> hmm
<Gioacchino> but gutsy kvirc
<Gioacchino> is 3.2.4
<Gioacchino> latest kvirc is 3.4.0
<freeblowed> hey did 8.04 kde 4 come out yet?
<Jucato> freeblowed: the same time as 8.04 kde 3. see the/topic for details
<max> I see with dolphin my landisk (dolphin->networkdevices->landisk), how I can access to this landisk from my linux shell?
<ovidiu> we can hope for a KDE 3.6 version?
<Jucato> ovidiu: no
<ovidiu> or kde 3.5.9 is the latest version from the kde 3.x series?
<Jucato> yes
<ovidiu> ok
<Jucato> and probably the last
<freeblowed> i thought it was supposed to be out today
<freeblowed> someone in here told me to just wait to download since it was being released today
<Jucato> "today" has quite a big span of time.... considering timezones and working hours. so /topic again :)
<ovidiu> so the next release of Kubuntu (not 8.04) will be KDE 4 based?
<stdin> it will be out today, yes
<freeblowed> he said within 10 hours
<stdin> ovidiu: there will be two
<kaminix> "GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'level' not found. This plugins is absolutely required. Please install it." <-- It says it's in the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-good which I have installed, now what? :s
<ovidiu> for how much time?
<max> I see with dolphin my landisk (dolphin->networkdevices->landisk), how I can access to this landisk from my linux shell?
<Jucato> stdin: for 8.10?
<stdin> oh "not 8.04" :p
<freeblowed> so instead of that long crap about the topic you could have just said no, not till later today or just no
<stdin> probably not then
 * Jucato sighs...
<max> I see with dolphin my landisk (dolphin->networkdevices->landisk), how I can access to this landisk from my linux shell?
<stdin> max: please don't repeat, if someone knows they will answer
<ovidiu> it is any way to make qt3 application to look like qt4 applications?
<max> nobody no that things?
<HunterSThompson> >:(
<Jackubus> hmm, i made a mistake when i installed my system.  created a 100mb instead of a 10gb partition for sharing data between multiple os'.  i am resizing and moving data with gparted from a live cd.  all my linux partitions live in an extended partition.  please tell me that i can resize the extended partitition in order to grow a primary partition...
<HunterSThompson> how might one make a disk image for use on another computer
<sparr_> konqueror seems to truncate css percentage widths to integer percentages.  known bug?
<Jackubus> or do you know a good channel for asking about repartitioning?
<TeslaTony> Jackubus: The Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD (and I assume the 8.04 as well) has GParted. If you boot to livecd you can repartition the drive without (usually) screwing things up
<TeslaTony> Jackubus: You can also download a GParted LiveCD to repartition things
<TeslaTony> Just...back things up...seriously
<Pennycook> Hey guys, just preparing for the upgrade to Hardy and weighing up KDE4 against 3.59; has anybody had much luck changing the looks of GTK apps yet in KDE4?
<ere4si> #kubuntu-kde4 might be the place to ask that
<Jackubus> TeslaTony: i have booted from a live cd and am repartitioning as we speak.  it's a new installation so nothing to lose really.  have all the data on other disks.  was hoping to avoid reinstalling...  the thing is i don't know if it will allow me to shrink a secondary partition?
<Jackubus> TeslaTony: secondary=extended
<Pennycook> ere4si: Ah, didn't realise there was a channel. Thanks.
<ere4si> k
<DarkriftX> anyone know if there will be a way for me to use a script to read my paypal information?
<TeslaTony> Jackubus: I think so. If it won't work, I'm pretty sure it just won't let you
<DarkriftX> not really asking how, just if its possible
<Jackubus> TeslaTony: looks like i'm looking at several hours repartitioning, might be faster to reinstall, but on the other hand this install included alot of irc and  googling.  would be bad to spend hours just to find out i have to reinstall anyways ;)
<TeslaTony> Jackubus: When I first built this computer I must've reinstalled a dozen times. Coulda sworn I was doing it for fun, it's so easy...
<Jackubus> TeslaTony: oh well , there is firefox and internet radio. will explore gnome while i pass the time ;)
<TeslaTony> Jackubus: I think the liveCD also has Pidgin, which will let you on most of the big IM clients. Certainly take this opportunity to send obscene messages to UN ambassadors
<advanced> Hi ppl
<advanced> I need help :)
<ere4si> !ask advanced
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask advanced - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> !ask | advanced
<ubotu> advanced: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<advanced> hmmm
<advanced> :(
<max> I see with dolphin my landisk (dolphin->networkdevices->landisk), how I can access to this landisk from my linux shell?
<advanced> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<advanced> I have problem with C-Media sound cart...
<advanced> *card
<advanced> My sound doesnt work...only drty sound
<tony134340> max, are you using samba?
<tony134340> advanced, have you checked for compatibility with linux?
<advanced> Hmm but this card is really stupid...because in Windows dont work too....only when i get volume in WIN to "0" my sound work but only with  small wheeze
<wesley> stdin: can plasma themes be installed in 4.0.3
<U_Dinlow> how do i get my video card to use restricted drivers? theres no option for it?
<stdin> wesley: if the themes are for 4.0.x then they should
<tony134340> U_Dinlow, if nothing else, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and so on
<tony134340> advanced, have you checked the manufacturer's site for proper drivers or to see if it's supported on the OS?
<advanced> yes
<wesley> stdin: KDE 4.x stands there and i ont believe in the 4.0 series you can install plasma themes
<tony134340> #wine
<stdin> wesley: try it and see ;) should work
<tony134340> oops, still getting the hang of irc
<wesley> stdin: i dont know where to put those plasma themes
<Shaisuke> hey for 8.04 is compiz enabled by default or can you install it?
<U_Dinlow> shouldn't  i have restricted drivers optioon under advanced though?
<stdin> wesley: try ~/.kde4/share/apps/plasma or ~/.kde4/share/apps/plasma/themes
<tony134340> U_Dinlow, The latest alpha I tried of Kubuntu didn't have the option either. I just used the graphical apt-get and installed from that
<Brian_> hi. Is kubuntu 8.04 has the KDE4>
<Brian_> ?
<rakan> yup the RC release has KDE 4
<rakan> actually there are 2 releases for Kubuntu
<tony134340> Brian_, yes, you can choose either KDE4 or 3, or both
<rakan> 1 with KDE 3.5.x and the other with KDE 4
<Brian_> I am requesting from ShipIt
<Brian_> which one will I receive
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.9
<stdin> shipit sends KDE3 disks
<wesley> stdin: home or usr/share??
<Jucato> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<U_Dinlow> this card was working though :(  now somethings broken it and I can only use vesa driver (my monitor is detected as p&p and can only get 640x480)
<stdin> wesley: ~ is your home dir
<Brian_> Can I hi all. can i shit xux
<Brian_> Cls
<Brian_> sorry
<Brian_> I'm mistype.
<Brian_> Oh, so how can I get KDE 4?
<stdin> download the KDE4 ISO (when it's released) or install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package from a default Hardy install
<Brian_> I have a plan, if ShipIt sends KDE4 I will install Kubuntu, but ShipIt sends KDE3 - so I will install Ubuntu instead.
<Brian_> oh.
<Brian_> is kubuntu-kde4-desktop included in the CD?
<stdin> no
<wesley>  /home/wesley/.kde4/share/apps/plasma_engine_comic
<wesley> thats what i only find
<Brian_> How can I get kubuntu-kde4-desktop package?
<stdin> wesley: try just making the ~/.kde4/share/apps/plasma dir and see
<stdin> Brian_: you install it like any other package
<Brian_> no. I mean, how can I get kubuntu-kde4-desktop package? by download or included in CD?
<wesley> stdin and then extract the theme there ?
<Jucato> Brian_: if you downloaded/got the KDE 3 CD, you'll have to download it
<stdin> wesley: try it and see
<Jucato> download it = kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<U_Dinlow> heres my xorg.conf when it was working .... (if someone can look :) ) ... http://pastebin.com/m5052227b
<tony134340> Brian_, yes, you can download a cd with kde4 pre-configured
<U_Dinlow> i dont know why it  wont workk now
<wesley> stdin now restart kde4 ?
<stdin> logout/in I guess
<empiric> helo i want to send sms from command line
<Jucato> (or restart just plasma?)
<Brian_> @jucato : Is kubuntu-kde4-desktop package big? Because I only had limited bandwidth (384 Kilobits/second OR 40 Kilobytes per second)
<Fyl0n> it's SO quiet here :)
<empiric> hi all
<empiric> i want to send sms from command
<Jucato> Brian_: well, that package itself is not that big, but it will download lots of other packages
<empiric> any idea
<wesley> nothing changed
<Gioacchino> hello
<Gioacchino> somebody know if kdelirc work on kde4 ?
<wesley> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/TiComb?content=76628  this thev theme i like to ninstall
<Odd-rationale> Gioacchino: all kde 3 apps should work on kde4. and vice versa
<Gioacchino> thanks
<Fleck> hey will AMD64 kubuntu work on intel quad core?
<stdin> yes
<tony403> Fleck, yes, it will. i use it on my quad
<seebs> Is there an easy shorthand for "for every thing installed that has a developer package, install the corresponding development package"?
<seebs> I want to build WINE, and it can't find the development files for about two dozen things, and I am not sure how to guess the right names in some cases.
<stdin> seebs: "sudo apt-get build-dep wine"
<stdin> build-dep = install the build-dependencies
<seebs> Oh, nice.  That will probably work, even though I won't actually be building from the repository (because it is, sadly, not quite perfectly up to date.)
<seebs> Thanks!  Very helpful, and I will remember that trick in future.
<sigma_1234> i can't wait anymore. whens it going to be out!
<Fleck> tony403, stdin thanks :) how about flash/java in 64 bit version?
<seebs> Apparently, the folks who have been distributing WINE binaries for ubuntu/kubuntu decided to switch to only updating them for 8.04, and I'm not quite ready to upgrade.
<tony403> Fleck, was no problem for me. it just needs the ndiswrapper
<stdin> Fleck: you'll have to use the 32bit version of firefox to use flash and the java plugin
<Fleck> ok :) thanks
<stdin> there's a guide somewhere I think
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Fleck> yep
<stdin> ^ there :)
<Fleck> thanks
<ovidiu> if I forgot my root account password, is there any mode to recovery it?
<ovidiu> or to change it...
<tony403> Fleck, yes, stdin's correct. it works on Kubuntu64 but not on FF64, IIRC
<kaminix> I need an application to make .srts out of vobsubs. I've heard mplayer is supposed to get this done, but how?
<stdin> ovidiu: there is no root pass by default
<ovidiu> yes, but I don't say about the Live CD
<ovidiu> somebody have installed linux on his computer
<ovidiu> and he forgot the root password
<stdin> yes, there's no root pass by default
<stdin> ubuntu and kubuntu use sudo
<ovidiu> and he can't login no more on his pc
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ovidiu> yes, I know about sudo
<ovidiu> but I talk about an installed linux sistem on a pc, not about the Live CD
<stdin> ovidiu: yes, on the installed system there is no root password
<ovidiu> ok
<ovidiu> thanks
<micha__> ovidiu: still has sudo, as long as he is in the admin role, he can use it
<ovidiu> but if the user doesn't know his own password, and he can't log in into kde?
<ovidiu> there's anything to do?
<sonoftheclayr> is there anyway to monitor ssh connections in real time?
<stdin> they can boot into recovery mode and reset their password with "passwd <username>"
<arogarth> hello
<arogarth> ive got a problem with kubuntu 8.04
<arogarth> my notebook wont to shutdown or reboot
<arogarth> halt, poweroff, reboot etc are working
<arogarth> any idea where the problem is?
<yakuzi> arogarth: is it the final? or still the rc? because the final isn't out yet :p
<micha__> init works?
<micha__> arogarth: try "sudo init 0"
<arogarth> is an rc upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<arogarth> i will try
<eagles0513875> is the best place to get 3.5.9 kde source code the repos or kde.org
<arogarth> it works
<arogarth> but it wont work by K-> Logout->Shutdown
<arogarth> makes a black screen (no coursor etc.)
<arogarth> and i cant change to console
<arogarth> no more idea??
<ovidiu> what is the package name for koqnueror's metabar?
<ovidiu> or how I install it?
<arogarth> i think konq-plugins
<ovidiu> yes, that is
<ovidiu> thanks, arogarth
<arogarth> np
<sebbar> hi, has anybody purchased eschalon? I'd like to know if I can install the game on more than one pc...
<arogarth> micha__: init 0 works
<micha__> arogarth: with sudo only?
<arogarth> must it run also as normal user??
<micha__> arogarth: it shouldnt
<arogarth> ok, need to be root
<micha__> arogarth: looks like you dont have the rights to do a reboot, shotdown or so
<micha__> arogarth: I am not sure where to do this, anyone?
<arogarth> hmmm....
<christophoros> helo guys for some reason i cant detect my mobile phone or any other mobile phone device from the kubuntu i just installed them i use bluetooth OBEX object push any ideas?
<ScorpKing> hmm... kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso 23-Apr-2008 03:06  697M
 * ScorpKing waits some more for 8.04..
<christophoros> helo guys for some reason i cant detect my mobile phone or any other mobile phone device from the kubuntu i just installed them i use bluetooth OBEX object push any ideas?
<ScorpKing> christophoros: dmesg | tail when you plug it in and look there. it's usually /dev/ttyACM0
<localuser> anyone have any luck installing pulseaudio on kubuntu 8.04?
<arogarth> ok, i have tried something
<christophoros> ScorpKing am new to linux world can u help me a bit more?:P
<arogarth> i cant also logout
<arogarth> and i cant restart the xserver by str+alt+backsp
<arogarth> but all function works with the open ati driver but not with the fglrx
<ScorpKing> christophoros: sure. what are you trying?
<arogarth> i have tried the driver from the respnsitory and the new driver from the ati homepage
<arogarth> its a X700 Mobile
<christophoros> am using a laptop and it has bluetooth on bnoard am trying to transfer a picture from my mobile phone to the laptop i just dont know what to do
<christophoros> :S
<arogarth> does the bluetooth device works?
<arogarth> see the bluetooth symbol in the taskbar
<ScorpKing> uhm.. i use a usb cable so i'm not sure how that works
<christophoros> cant see anythink on the taskbar how do i enable it?
<arogarth> i look
<arogarth> install kdebluetooth
<christophoros> sudo apt-get install kdebluetooth
<christophoros> right ?
<arogarth> yes
<christophoros> kdebluetooth is already the newest version.
<christophoros> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<christophoros> i have it
<arogarth> what are the 4 not upgraded
<arogarth> they were list
<christophoros> i upgraded now
<christophoros> what i do now?;p
<arogarth> reinstert the bluetooth device
<arogarth> then a symbol must come in the bar
<christophoros> it on board
<christophoros> its*
<christophoros> its only 1 button on my laptop bluetooth + wireless
<arogarth> hmm, reactivate it if u can
<christophoros> thats what i dont know how i do it;p
<christophoros> activate it
<arogarth> there must now be a bluetooth symbol?!
<arogarth> is there?
<crvenkapa> hi
<Odd-rationale> crvenkapa: hello
<crvenkapa> whats up
<christophoros> arogath nothere isnt any><
<crvenkapa> why
<crvenkapa> people where are you
<Odd-rationale> crvenkapa: at the party!
<crvenkapa> can i come
<crvenkapa> pls
<Odd-rationale>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Fleck> ;p
<crvenkapa> how old are you
<Odd-rationale> very old
<crvenkapa> 100 year maby
<crvenkapa> i have 18
<Odd-rationale> wow. your old
<crvenkapa> u
<crvenkapa> hey
<Odd-rationale> what?
<aotianlong_> ....
<arogarth> ok, at my problem the kdm.log tells: Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<crvenkapa> you dont tell about your years
<aotianlong_> can u start x server?
<Odd-rationale> crvenkapa: ;)
<arogarth> yes it run, but i cant kill them
<arogarth> i cant logout/shutdown/reboot on kde
<crvenkapa> :)
<aotianlong_> i'm also have this problem on gnome.
<arogarth> with fglrx driver?
<crvenkapa> hey
<arogarth> crvenkapa: hey
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ hcitool inq
<christophoros> Inquiring ...
<christophoros> Inquiry failed.: No such device
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$
<christophoros> arogath got any ideas for this?
<arogarth> no idea...
<arogarth> what does dmesg tell??
<sivaji> Hardy is out
<Odd-rationale> it is not official yet. better to wait
<sivaji> Odd-rationale see this http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<SlimeyPete> sivaji: not officially
<Odd-rationale> i know
<stdin> just so we're all clear, no links
<SlimeyPete> sivaji: and the ubuntu guys don't seem happy about people posting links all over the place
<Odd-rationale> stdin: should have warned him first. it isn't even the topic...
<Odd-rationale> this topic...
<stdin> Odd-rationale: /remove is quite an effective warning I find
<stdin> Odd-rationale: plus I'm spread across several channels
<sivaji> who kicked me out of this channel ?
<Odd-rationale> sivaji: please don't post links to the release until it is officially announced. Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> this applies to all ubuntu channels...
<christophoros> when i download a driver how do i install it?
<SlimeyPete> depends on the driver.
<SlimeyPete> what driver is it?
<l337n00b> hello! Does ne know when the kubuntu hardy upgrade will be available?
<Odd-rationale> l337n00b: soon
<christophoros> am trying to find a driver for my on board bluetooth
<SlimeyPete> they're prepping the release as we speak
<arogarth> which bluetooth device tells lspci
<christophoros> arogath http://paste.ubuntu.com/7931/
<sivaji> Odd-rationale how do you say that ubuntu 8.04 has not offically released ? i can download from ubuntu offical website
<makdaknife> sivaji: as far as I can see you can only download the RC from the site
<stdin> sivaji: the images can still change
<stdin> so, do not download them
<kb> how can i update to hard heron?
<arogarth> christophoros: what tells lsusb??
<stdin> wait until it's released then see !upgrade
<kb> stdin:  i think its already released??
<christophoros> larogath http://paste.ubuntu.com/7932/
<kb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.04/
<kb> why can i download a desktop cd there
<stdin> kb: NO
<stdin> do NOT post links!
<kb> whats the matter at the moment?
<stdin> do it again and you'll be removed
<stdin> hardy is not released yet and the images can change
<kb> i dont understand whats going on :(
<kb> ok
<kb> just what i wanna know!
<kb> the topic is irreführend
<stdin> all you do is wait bandwidth and give people possibly bad ISOs
<arogarth> dont know where the dongle is...
<arogarth> wait
<christophoros> arogath my bluetooth is on board
<arogarth> yes
<christophoros> dont know whats worng :/
<arogarth> notebook?? which??
<makdaknife> out of interest if you have a question about hardy do you still have to ask in #ubuntu+1?
<stdin> for the moment
<makdaknife> :-)
<christophoros> arogath : Toshiba Sattelite A200 1MB
<christophoros> arogath found anythink ?
<arogarth> im looking
<christophoros> alright
<christophoros> arogath i think its the same drivers with sattelite p200 p100  not sure
<arogarth> run kbluetooth
<arogarth> K->System->kbluetooth
<christophoros> done it
<christophoros> it says "no bluetooth adapter
<arogarth> hmm... bad
<arogarth> i will know which menufactor it is... of the bluetooth
<christophoros> what u mean
<arogarth> the producer of the bluetooth device
<arogarth> run sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<ovidiu> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<ovidiu> what's means that?
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<christophoros> [sudo] password for christophoros:
<christophoros>  * Starting Bluetooth services
<christophoros>    ...done.
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$
<arogarth> hcitool inq
<arogarth> ??
<arogarth> now??
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ hcitool inq
<christophoros> Inquiring ...
<christophoros> Inquiry failed.: No such device
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$
<arogarth> hmm...
<arogarth> i dont know more now
<arogarth> maybe here: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_A200#Bluetooth
<arogarth> christophoros: http://www.schwieters.org/toshset/
<christophoros> yeah i found it too but i dont know how i work it
<christophoros> i have to get the source not the binary right ?
<arogarth> The binary should work with 2.4 and 2.6 Linux kernels. It may work for others as well.
<arogarth>  toshset -h for help. Patches, comments and the output of toshset -v -q are welcome.
<christophoros> so ill get the binary;p
<christophoros> how do i install it ?:S am noob and new to linux world><
<arogarth> on console
<arogarth> unpach it
<arogarth> unpack^^
<christophoros> unpack toshet.gz ?:/
<arogarth> gunzip ./toshset.gz
<christophoros> nothink happent ><
<christophoros> ow its unpacked now but how i use it ? its on the desktop and when i press on it it tell me to choose with what program shall it start
<arogarth> on console: chmod +x toshset
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<arogarth> sudo ./toshset -h
<sacha_> tosh set?
<sacha_> huh?
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./toshset -h
<christophoros> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~/Desktop$
<arogarth> there i dont know...
<christophoros> ;p
<christophoros> stupid bluetooth ;p
<arogarth> my dongle works...
<arogarth> hmm
<francesco_> !it
<stdin> #kubuntu-it
<arogarth> use omnibook module
<sivaji> how long it will take to release ubuntu 8.04 ?
<arogarth> on the other pake
<arogarth> page^^
<stdin> sivaji: it will be announced in #ubuntu-release-party and on the ubuntu-announce list here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<Dragnslcr> Have you tried going through the upgrade yet? Just wondering if I should burn a disc before I upgrade, just in case something goes horribly wrong
<sivaji> wow 8.04 is out
<icmike5> where do you see it?
<sivaji> #ubuntu-release-party
<makdaknife> heh... careful... don't post links here
<makdaknife> some people get very upset
<BuzZ-2012> like banning
<BuzZ-2012> for no reason
<makdaknife> :-)
<BuzZ-2012>   so KDE version won't be LTS?
<BuzZ-2012> names
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) Pre-orders https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<francesco_> !it
<bdforbes> are there different images for kde3/kde4?
<bdforbes> i only see one: kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<nosrednaekim> bdforbes: yes there are separate ones
<nosrednaekim> that would be the kde3 one right there
<ovidiu> "A new distribution version is available"
<ovidiu> that's appear in Adept Manager
<stdin> yep, it's out
<ovidiu> is the new Kubuntu Hardy? :D
<stdin> get it before the pipes clog :p
<Riddell> ovidiu: oh good, the upgrade notification is working then :)
<secleinteer> hardy is out!!!!!!1
<ovidiu> yes :D :D
<secleinteer> does anyone know how to fix the firefox theme in kubuntu hardy?
<Bhaal> stdin: Does that include kubuntu hardy?
<bdforbes> does anyone have a link for a torrent?
<nosrednaekim> Bhaal: yes
<stdin> Bhaal: yes Hardy id out now
<Bhaal> goodly, I grab kubuntu instead then :)
<Odd-rationale> bdforbes: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bdforbes> odd-rationale: cheers
<stdin> releases.ubuntu.com isn't the easiest place to get to right now, so the link may time out once or twice
<Riddell> also http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  go seed folks!
<Odd-rationale> Riddell!! Congrats!! Thanks a lot!!!
<bdforbes> nice
<staar2> hi
<Bhaal> What about the remix image?
<Bhaal> for kde4
<bdforbes> thats it
<sacha_> that is the remix
<Bhaal> oh
<sacha_> notice the 'kubuntu-kde4'
<Bhaal> Ahhh, sorry, I saw 'se' thought spanish :)
<Bhaal> my apologies...
<sacha_> im running the kde4 remix right now
<bdforbes> hows it taste
<sacha_> it hogs my RAM (i only have 512) but other than that it is goo
<staar2> oh the release links dont open :(
<sacha_> good..
<sacha_> btw, kopete crashes consistently.. its a no go (they use the kde4 version). most apps are kde3 version
<bdforbes> is it worth getting kde4
<sacha_> looks pretty :)
<nosrednaekim> sacha_: what are you doing to use all that RAM?
<bdforbes> staar2: want the torrent
<bdforbes> ?
<sacha_> thats just a default install of 8.04 kde4 nosrednaekim
<staar2> hm is it fast ?
<nosrednaekim> sacha_: not really.... mine uses 312MB...
<bdforbes> staar2L no
<sacha_> 400 megs is used off boot (including cache and buffers)
<bdforbes> 7 up 41 down
<staar2> i got from one link like 40kb/s
<bdforbes> oh im doing BT
<sacha_> nosrednaekim: i have qdevelop, a few konsole tabs, konversation, fsirc, konqueror ... it's on to swap
<nosrednaekim> sacha_: are you using the Kwin compositing?
<sacha_> yeah im using compositing when i boot
<nosrednaekim> oh.... well, there you go. ok
<nosrednaekim> turn off the compositing and it will be fast again
<sacha_> the compositing makes it faster actually
<nosrednaekim> compositing here uses 200MB
<sacha_> response, not RAM..
<nosrednaekim> but not in memory use
<skabet> I get some "Could not calculate the upgrade" - with a line saying "Unofficial software packages not provided på Ubuntu"
<sacha_> only time when its slower is when it tries to switch tabs in konqueror -- i can see 2 tabs at the same time, both transparent and it's really slow
<skabet> i have two instanlled - is that enouf to breake the upgrade?
<Weaselweb> huh, Kubuntu Update to 8.04 LTS?
<sacha_> yes
<stdin> no, not LTS
<sacha_> kde3 one is i thought?
<stdin> no
<sacha_> :(
<Weaselweb> well, the updater prints that (well, in german, so i dont know the exact english text)
<nosrednaekim> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<stdin> Weaselweb: there is one Release Notes for all versions
<sacha_> when does kubuntu get LTS then?
<stdin> next time ubuntu goes LTS
<sacha_> omg...
<Weaselweb> stdin: this text is displayed by the distribution updater on the top of the window
<sacha_> what a rip
<staar2> 1h to download
<sacha_> what about all those brazilian schools using kde3 version now? 52 million kids or whatever..
<stdin> sacha_: blame canonical like the rest of us ;)
<sacha_> actually, nvm, they dont use kubuntu
<sacha_> anyway, i love my kubuntu kde4: http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2071/myfsircvo5.png
<bdforbes> looks cool
<Dragnslcr> Is there no 8.04 DVD?
<nosrednaekim> Weaselweb: well, ignore it ;)
<Weaselweb> nosrednaekim: i know. anyway i'm using kubuntu only in a vmware inside my gentoo ;-)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Lord-Phoenix> does anyone have a link to the kde4-remix torrent thats actually accessible?
<icmike5> anyone tried kde4?
<stdin> Lord-Phoenix: see the topic in #kubuntu-kde4
<|Dreams|> which version of kubuntu should i get the remix one or just normal 8.04?
<stdin> depends what you want
<|Dreams|> latest and greatest
<|Dreams|> lol
<nosrednaekim> |Dreams|: remix then
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i have a question.  if i order hardy cd today, will it be the same as one i order 8 weeks from now?  or will the one 8 weeks from now include updated packages?
<nosrednaekim> it will be the same
<|Dreams|> ok thank you very much time to back up using 40dvds
<|Dreams|> haha
<lovezqian> Hello, everyone
<SlimeyPete> hi
<lovezqian> hi
<lovezqian> how are you?
<SlimeyPete> fine thanks
<SlimeyPete> this is a support channel by the way; if you want to just chat, you can go to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<lovezqian> oh, i see
<lovezqian> thanks
<lovezqian> but could you tell me how to go to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Odd-rationale> lovezqian: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> click on it
<lovezqian> just click on it ?
<Odd-rationale> BluesKaj: depends on the client...
<BluesKaj> well yeah
<Odd-rationale> BluesKaj: pidgin. I could do it. :(
<Odd-rationale> Konversation ftw
<BluesKaj> konverstion works
<lovezqian> ok
<BluesKaj> konversation
<lovezqian> I have done it
<dany84_at> has anyone links to the correct md5sums? (of kubuntu-*)
<Odd-rationale> dany84_at: which one you want?
<phil_> i need help
<phil_> someone please help me
<nosrednaekim> whats the prob?
<Odd-rationale> !ask | phil_
<ubotu> phil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phil_> how do i update my gnome??? completely soo i can use frostwire again it says when i type in frostwire that java isn`t updated wat should i do??
<BunnyRevolution> is wubi a easy interface to virtual box?
<dany84_at> Odd-rationale: md5s of the CD-iso images, for kubuntu (alternate, x86)
<Odd-rationale> dany84_at: live or alt?
<Odd-rationale> oh nvm
<BunnyRevolution> is there a JeOS this time?
<Odd-rationale> dany84_at: fe122a713c5945dbbff035b16848ae47 *kubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<ovidiu> If I have Gnome installed on my kubuntu, it will be upgraded too?
<dany84_at> Odd... can you give me the link?
<dany84_at> Odd-rationale (sry) can you give me the link?
<Odd-rationale> dany84_at: sure...
<Odd-rationale> dany84_at: looks like the server is over loaded at the moment.... But i'm very sure that it is correct.
<phil_> i got a question
<phil_> omg
<BluesKaj> !ask | phil_
<ubotu> phil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nosrednaekim> use http://hobbsee.com/tmp/ for .torrents
<nosrednaekim> phil_: this is not the channel for GNOME
<dany84_at> okay... Odd-rationale thx so far...
<jirik> Hi, does anybody have the same problem as me? When I press alt+TAB, I do not see list of the window, but the windows are switching ...
<jirik> I have 8.04 final version
<Jucato> jirik: KDE 3.5.9?
<jirik> yes
<Jucato> Check in System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Window Behavior -> Focus tab -> Navigation -> Show Window List is enabled
<Juul> is there a torrent for kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<stdin> no leading space ;)
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> if I have an USB key, how to have it auto mounted to given location alays, basing on some serial number or somethig? like, /media/usb/rafal_key
<jirik> Jucato: thanks very much, i do not consider it for good idea
<Jucato> jirik: you're welcome very much :)
<nosrednaekim> LimCore: use the mounconfig manager... systemsettings->advanced
<LimCore> how to start this manager from cmdline?
<LimCore> ok got it
<LimCore> w00t, cool
<enver> can someone help please can't set resolution higher than 640x480
<khepa> buenas
<khepa> alguien sabe porke no puedo poner mas de 2 escritorios?
<Jucato> !es | khepa
<ubotu> khepa: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<khepa> ok thanks
<tekteen> anyone manage to download hardy yet?
 * Jucato almost said "#ubuntu+1 please" :D
<tekteen> lol
<Pici> Jucato: I'll be glad to get rid of those aliases I have setup
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> it's not the aliases... it's my brain that hasn't updated yet :)
<enoj> How stable is the 8.04 KDE 4 remix? is it just for playing around, or is it usable for "production"?
<Jucato> enoj: personal opinion, since it comes with 4.0 series only,not ready for production. you might get better opinions in #kubuntu-kde4
<enoj> Jucato: ok thanks
<arcticpenguin380> how long will the repos be chocked for?
<tekteen> 2 days
<tekteen> :-)
<nosrednaekim> at least
<arcticpenguin380> im lucky enough to get 133KB/s on the torrent
<arcticpenguin380> now its 300Kb/s
<tekteen> wow that is fast :'-(
<Jucato> heh.. I thought that was 1337KB/s :)
<tekteen> I am stuck with 20 at most
<tekteen> and I am uploading more :-)
<arcticpenguin380> Im lucky enough that i can get 400KB/s with 2 xbox 360s connected to the internet online
<zorros> Who could send me a DVD with Kubuntu 8.04?
<arcticpenguin380> today is also the last for edgy support =(
<stdin> zorros: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<tekteen> zorros: If you want a cd I am willing to mail you one :-)
<zorros> I've already requested one cd... I need a dvd
<stdin> *cough* SHIPIT *cough*
<stdin> zorros: use the torrent, it'll be faster
<Cannon> hi
<arcticpenguin380> are all the ubuntu repo mirrors also going to be full to?
<zorros> stdin: my internet connection is 32kbit/sec :(
<tekteen> Cannon: hi
<tekteen> arcticpenguin380: yep
<stdin> zorros: but the servers are going to be hammered for days, you'll be lucky to get a http connection at all
<tekteen> arcticpenguin380: ubuntu has shutdown... come again soon
<yakuzi> is there anyone with a working torrent tracker? because KTorrent won't work :s
<tekteen> yakuzi: ktorrent is a client not a tracker
<yakuzi> i know, but the connection with torrent.ubuntu.com is broken, so it won't start downloading
<tekteen> I have no problems
<tekteen> maybe it was uploaded to the piratebay
<tekteen> just make sure you hash check it :-)
<tekteen> yakuzi: I have not has a problem with it though
<koolatron> Can anyone comment about whether 8.04's KDE4 remix is yet worth it?  I suppose they wouldn't have released a seperate image with KDE4 if it weren't..
<Jucato> koolatron: personal opinion, since it comes with 4.0 series only,not ready for production. you might get better opinions in #kubuntu-kde4
<Ta3v> Greetings fellow Ubuntu users.
<Jucato> koolatron: worth a try though.. but definitely not something you'd completely switch to (since it isn't complete yet)
<BluesKaj> koolatron, think I'll wait til the dust settles on kde4 in hardy
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'll wait for 4.1 to start pimping it like crazy
<Jucato> er.. krazy
<nosrednaekim> koolatron: its interesting... and works for me
<Ta3v> Has anyone upgraded to Hardy Heron yet?
<koolatron> Jucato: thanks.  that's sort of what my feeling was.. I've got KDE4 installed on my Gutsy machine and it's definitely not ready.  I figured maybe Hardy had a newer or more complete version
<Ta3v> I'm in the process of doing so.
 * emilsedgh uses KDE's trunk/ and is really happy with it
<prateek> How do I update the RC desktop CD image to the final one with Jigdo? There are no desktop jigdo files here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<fioss> koolatron: I personally use KDE4 at home, its nice already, but not really ready. For full time use I would wait for KDE4.1
<Ta3v> I have KDE 4 on my install and I thought it was fine.
<Ta3v> I never had any problems with it.
<Jucato> for me it's not really a question of stability but of features, at least as far as KDE 4.0 is concerned
<Jucato> I'm on trunk (going 4.1) and I love it :)
<koolatron> Jucato: so in your opinion 4.1 is worth it, but 4.0 is not?
<Jucato> koolatron: "worth it" is very subjective, and depends on how you'll use it
<Jucato> if you expect 4.0 to be like an upgraded 3.5 (3.6...), then you're way off mark. you could consider 4.0 to be a sort of tech preview...
<koolatron> I think what will probably happen is that I download and try both, unfortunately
<Jucato> anyway, more for #kubuntu-kde4 than here :)
<koolatron> I was hoping to avoid that :>
<zorros> KDE4 rulezzz
<emilsedgh> Jucato: btw alpha 1 tagged a few minutes ago.will packages come for kubuntu?
<Jucato> koolatron: why not just download one and install the other later?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that I don't know.. stdin?
<nosrednaekim> 4.1 alpha? awesome :)
<nosrednaekim> I am tempted...
<emilsedgh> (btw it includes a very broken plasma) :D
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: c'mon! building from SVN is easy!!
<stdin> koolatron: not until we move to Qt4.4
<Gabz> torrent for 8.04 kubuntu i can't find it any hints ?
<stdin> Gabz: topic?
<Gabz> don't worry i found it just after i asked i wanted to download the iso
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: not when you have Dial-up
<nosrednaekim> and don't want to break everything.
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: huh? why would it break anything?
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: im on dialup man.do it once!
<nosrednaekim> 26K dial-up?
<XSlicer> wow site is slow O.o I couldnt even download the torrent.. I got it now though.. after 10 retries >.>
<genii> 26K???
<nosrednaekim> when the tar some out i'll get my dad to Download it.
<nosrednaekim> yep
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: you could do something else
<genii> bleh
<Gabz> ugh the downlaod mirrors are so slow i can't download the torrent file...
<karl_> true that
<prateek> Where are the jigdo files for desktop CDs?
<karl_> someone have a link to the torrent file?
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: if you have access to some servers with high speed, get the svn there and create a zip from svn, then download it
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: just aptoncd or something all the necessary packages. then you can even just download tarballed source packages for SVN snapshots (currently 4.0.70)
<prateek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<karl_> how about the remix too?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: is there a list of neccesary  packages?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: sure!
<prateek> I don't have that page loaded in my browser.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: for kubuntu hardy? nice :)
<Gabz> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: on techbase I assume
<Jucato> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<Jucato> actually it's gutsy, but I'm sure it will work :)
<nosrednaekim> thanx.... when this hardy update-slam-the-mirrors-kraze is over i'll give it a shot :)
<Jucato> :)
<slowpoke> how long till there will be reliable user-created torrents up?
<karl_> i found one on demonoid
<XSlicer> Fast torrent, 1 MB/sec
 * slowpoke goes to check demonoid acct
<enoj> When will adept ask me to upgrade to 8.04?
<karl_> is posting urls prohibitied?
<prateek> Where are the jigdo files for desktop CDs? I hope they are available.
<nosrednaekim> enoj: soon
<Jucato> karl_: depends if it's relevant or appropriate
<nosrednaekim> karl_: I don't think so
<SlimeyPete> karl_: no
<SlimeyPete> it was earlier
<karl_> http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/1446543/10862592/
<yakuzi> i found my torrent problem....the university network i'm on blocks torrents, even if it's legal
<karl_> that's a link to the kubuntu alternative install
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> where can i see the kubuntu 8.04 changelog?
<SlimeyPete> lovre: on the release page
<SlimeyPete> linked from the main page
 * genii hands out coffees
<slowpoke> karl_: crap, 9 seeders?  i think i'll go home for lunch, start the torrent, and hopefully by 5:30, it'll be done
<pietje_phuck> About to install the 8.04 any reason not to?
<karl_> it was coming down at 200 for me
<karl_> suddenly i lost connection to the tracker
<slowpoke> karl_: i'm still leery of demonoid... could be honeypot, but that's getting off-topic.
<slowpoke> has anyone upgraded from gutsy today?
<slowpoke> any breakage?
<nosrednaekim> slowpoke: did it two weeks ago
<nosrednaekim> no breakage then
<rickey> this is the only time ill post my proublem
<rickey> E: Type 'kubuntu-restricted-extras.' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickey> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<rickey> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<rickey> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<rickey> will someone help me fix it
<Jucato> !paste | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> rickey: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file? I think there might be something wrong
<rickey> where do it find this file
<Jucato> in the /etc/apt/ directory :)
<rickey> how do i get to this list so i can copy and past
<Jucato> rickey: press Alt+F2, enter "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rickey> paste
<karl_> could i just install ubuntu 8.04 and install kubuntu-desktop?
<karl_> so i can download it now.
<genii> Yup. Use torrent if possible
<karl_> lol ubuntu.com is down.
<flipstar> not down..but veryyyyyyyyyyy slow
<tekteen> ddos lives
<nosrednaekim> karl_: yes, that works
<last> hello everyone
<genii> Yes, approaching DDOS levels of slow
<last> I have just instailled kubuntu, but it seems I cannot find repositories for codecs and flash and that kind of things
<XSlicer> At least I had this small luck of getting the torrent.. after that within 15 minutes I had the ISO >>
<genii> !medibuntu | last
<ubotu> last: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> last: kubuntu-restricted-extras is the package that you want
<flipstar> XSlicer: can you post the torrent :P (if it's the kubuntu desktop)
<XSlicer> Sure
<XSlicer> well
<last> thabks nosrednaekim
<karl_> good luck connecting to it
<XSlicer> I have this now
<XSlicer> xslicer.nl/torrents/
<XSlicer> http://xslicer.nl/torrents/
<nosrednaekim> haha
<last> I meant thanks a lot nosrednaekim
<flipstar> hm kde4 is actually not what i want
<flipstar> btw is it possible to hide a user from the login manager? i created a ftp user that shouldn't show up there
<LimCore> flipstar: it is
<LimCore> try looking for some configure there.  or look by hand for option files in /etc/
<genii> flipstar: The uid/gid needs to be under 1000 then it becomes a system account and not shown
<LimCore> genii: not only
<LimCore> you can show/hide any other
<LimCore> in kdm, gdm
<XSlicer> hm
<XSlicer> 404's
<Jucato> flipstar: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Login Manager -> Users tab
<Jucato> genii: ^^^
<flipstar> ah exactly what i searched :) thanks
<vamsi> Hello everyone, I have a quick question about hardy installation
<rickey> how do i get sources .list to number
<Jucato> rickey: what do you mean?
<vamsi> I am running hardy beta now, how do i upgrade to final release of hardy?
<Jucato> vamsi: just do regular upgrades
<rickey> so the lines will be numbered
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> rickey: you don't need to. when you paste it in the pastebin link, it will show numbers
<vamsi> jucato: i install all updates adept throws at me. so is that enough?
<Jucato> !pastebin | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> vamsi: yep
<rickey> ok
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: might need dist-upgrade there (since it's the default mode for Synaptic and Adept anyway)
<bipolar> Does anyone have a link to the 8.04 i386 Desktop iso torrent? I'm having a hell of a time getting it off the overloaded servers.
<rickey> i should paste the whole ist?"
<vamsi> jucato: oh okay. then i am already running the final version of hardy! cool.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I did not know that :)
<XSlicer> http://www.xslicer.nl/torrents/ <-- some torrents
<Jucato> vamsi: you can check in Konsole by typing "lsb_release -a"
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: in Adept, "Full Upgrade" = dist-upgrade and Safe Upgrade = upgrade only
<Jucato> I forgot the names in Synaptic, but it was basically the same
<vamsi> jucato: alright thanks for the help. have a good day
<spawn57> woooOooOO hardy's out ;D
<Ertyle> !torrents-#kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<valerio__> #ubuntu-it
<genii> Jucato: Ah OK :)
<genii> (work required me briefly here)
<flipstar> are there download statistic's from ubuntu.com ?
<flipstar> would be interesting :)
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: yeah... I had the url.. just a sec
<genii> flipstar: Probably on distrowatch you might get some idea
<djouallah> in am using kubuntu 4.04 konqueror works, but konversation keep teeling me can't resolv the host
<djouallah> 8.04
<ivan_> hey guys, I have problem upgrading :)
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: http://noc.bit.nl/stackgraph.php?stackconf=ubuntu
<ivan_> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry gutsy/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<ivan_> do you have ideas?
<genii> nosrednaekim: Gotta love those spikes in April and October :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'll bet the servers at sherbrooke university are humming
<BluesKaj> sure were slow yesterday
<jussio1> Hrm, how do I change refresh rate in hardy :/
<jussio1> this 60 hz is probably not good for my screen...
<Riddell> TimS: that wasn't my intention :)
<TimS> Haha, No, I realise it is a eV channel, so I should not really be there anyway =]
<genii> I can't remember when I saw Riddell here last.
<Riddell> genii: I'm always here
<stdin> he spies on us all ;)
<TimS> Riddell: I've just been helping with docs, but the KDE-doc channel is so inactive that I can't get much help.
<genii> stdin: Probably :)
<BluesKaj> lurker eh :)
<TimS> Whats happened to the doc team recently?
<genii> Riddell: Well, "actively" here , I'll qualify
<TimS> Whow, 8.04 has been released already?
<stdin> TimS: has been for a while now
 * BluesKaj wondeers if the ati 8.4 driver from gutsy will work in Hardy ?
<TimS> Wow, I am a bit out.
<stdin> grab the torrent and SEED! ;)
 * TimS wonders if they have finally updated the nvidia driver so that my old 7300 will work again.
<TimS> stdin: Any idea how long the update will take me, I only have a 1mb broadband line.
<stdin> TimS: not sure, I've been on hardy for a few months
<TimS> The last update froze out on me, broke my installation :(
<TimS> Oh right, anyone else upgraded and can tell me the time it took?
<Riddell> the upgrade tool is significantly more stable this time
<TimS> Oh, brilliant, I don't want to risk loosing everything again
<Riddell> takes half an hour to a couple of hours depending on lots of things, it'll give you an estimate before it starts
<BluesKaj> TimS, I'm upgrading on 700kbs DSL ...speed is averaging about 75 from the US servers .Looks like about 2 hrs total here ...I gave up on the Canadian ones
<TimS> Oh right. How much has to be downloaded then?
<TimS> I have a download restriction as of 4.00 pm here. BluesKaj, ah, I am in the UK, not sure how much I would get.
<BluesKaj> TimS, not sure ...adept only gives the number of files , no size
<TimS> How many files did you have?
<BluesKaj> 911
<Jucato> the estimate of size is at the status bar I think
<TimS> Okay, Ill have a look, how do I do this then?
<BluesKaj> staus bar on adept just gives %
<TimS> The only reason for me upgrading is if the nvidia-glx bug has been fixed, its reported to have a more recent driver, but I want to see a test from someone whos used it, as the new driver is still not perfect.
<stefan-f> juhu, on ubuntu server 6.06 I have 8.2.5 running!!!
<stefan-f> so what is that with the suse stuff?
<farchord> w00t kde4 kinda rocks
<TimS> BluesKaj: When you update, do you get a choice to go for KDE4 or does it give you KDE3 automatically?
<bbird> Hi guys. I Have some problem with compiz. Is this the right place to have some assistance ?
<TimS> Riddell: The terminal does not show when I press show terminal :o Not sure if thats a bug or just my PC :P
<XSlicer> bbird: try #compiz-fusion
<bbird> Thanks a lot XSlicer
<pietje_phuck> woot, install went better then most, just had to configure the monitor manually
<TimS> pietje_phuck: Fresh install or upgrade?
<pietje_phuck> fresh install
<TimS> I hope my upgrade goes as well as that
<XSlicer> Im still installing, no problems so far.
<TimS> But I am not sure I could fix my monitor anyway!
<pietje_phuck> had to reset the pc after 5 minutes after the configure of the monitor, but all is well now
<SlimeyPete> for the first time, the upgrade worked for me
<SlimeyPete> that's never happened before on *buntu
<TimS> It didn't work for me last time, I hope it does this time
<pietje_phuck> woot SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> as in, it worked perfectly. No problems whatsoever.
<TimS> I am taking a serious chunk of my bandwith restriction to do this!
<pietje_phuck> I am not using kde 4.0 though
<pietje_phuck> SlimeyPete: Nice when it all works out aint it?
<TimS> Holy hell! 78 Packages to be removed, 172 packages to be installed 1547 packages to be upgraded.
<pietje_phuck> lol
<TimS> 1426mb of downloads
<pietje_phuck> get the CD instead
<TimS> That will take 5 hours 13mins on this connection.
<pietje_phuck> lol
<TimS> Then the upgrade will take several hours to finish,
<salva> hithere! what's up woth 8.04 repositories? its seems to be empty!!1!
<TimS> Right, Ill leave it till saturday when I get a larger bandwith!
 * SlimeyPete did it from work. It took less than 90 seconds :)
<TimS> 5 hours just for the downloads!
<TimS> 90 seconds? No way! How fast is the broadband
<flipstar> Upload Speed:	6577.5 kB/s :)
<farchord> TimS: downloaded the upgrade for me at 1200kb/s
<SlimeyPete> TimS: well, from my position it's 100mbit (that's the speed of the LAN)
<farchord> took me like 10mins
<rickey> ive loaded my proulbem on pasteben   the name is rickey may2
<SlimeyPete> but the link is a big multi-gigabit pipe to JANET
<TimS> Jesus! I would get 100kbs If I am lukcy, 1547 packages to be updates
<flipstar> tooked here about 10 seconds for the cd lol
<TimS> updated*
<polysilicon> I am not able to download ISO image of kubuntu, are there local mirrors?
<stdin> use torrents if you can
<polysilicon> the main site seems to be loaded
<stdin> that's why I say to use torrents
<genii> rickey: If you tell us the website address of your paste there we may be able to go look at it
<polysilicon> but no local mirros?
<salva> sorry... where are the repos for compiz or nvidia driver?
<flipstar> polysilicon: torrent will probably be faster anyway
<stdin> polysilicon: they'd be getting hit too
<stdin> salva: compiz is in main and the nvidia driver is in restricted
<stdin> !nvidia
<polysilicon> even the torrent file download is not starting...
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<polysilicon> yeah got it
<salva> adept don't show any package that is not installed
<stdin> polysilicon: see, imagine trying to download an ISO from servers like that ;P
<polysilicon> hehe
<stdin> salva: go to Adept->Manage Repositories and check all the boxes, then click "Fetch Updates"
<XSlicer> Ah, installed.. Now the great problem of my wireless card...
<stdin> but use the restricted manager or jockey to install nvidia
<rickey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64242/
<genii> rickey: Thanks you
<Jucato> rickey: delete line 56
<Jucato> in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Jucato> (is it still open in Kate?)
<rickey> i have tryed but it wont save
<Jucato> rickey: did you enter the command that I gave? kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> it will ask for your password. then you'll be able to save it
<rickey> where do i put that  (not  sure  what to do with it)
<fulat2k> anyone here upgraded from Feisty?
<genii> rickey: Delete that last line from your sources.list file. Install that from the pac kage manager, don't add the name into your repository list like that
<uisrael> Hooola a todos
<salva> it worked! i forget to update the apt info... :S Thanks!
<genii> rickey: eg             sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras                                 and remove: kubuntu-restricted-extras    fom your sources.list   !!
<coggz> hi dudes
<rickey> i do that from konsole ?
<Jucato> rickey: Alt+F2, then "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<uisrael> Me puede decir alguien como ejecuto una aplicacion de windows que esta en un servidor
<dennister> hey channel...this may sound stupid, cause i know using 2 modems together in a daisy chain won't normally work, but one of my modems is a 2wire modem/router combo device, and I was thinking of simply not plugging in the phone wire and using it behind an old pc as a simple switch...is that possible?
<Jucato> !es | uisrael
<ubotu> uisrael: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rickey> ok kdesu kate dont work
<pietje_phuck> what happened to dcop?
<[B5C]wallabee> hiho
<dennister> love hardy heron, btw, installed the release candidate, server ed, on the testing p2 pc a few days ago
<dennister> a little problem with hardy, tho: i wanted to use it for a pxeinstall server/dhcpd3, and one of the 3 required programs for pxe install server wasn't available for hardy
<emilsedgh> welcome mkargar :)
<Bert_2> hi, does anybody here know something about webcam support in kopete MSN, cause I can't get it to work ???
<nbf7777> how does one see what version of kubuntu is installed?
<SilentDis> !version | nbf7777
<ubotu> nbf7777: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<rickey_> ok first thing
<nbf7777> thank you very much ubotu
<Bauldrick> whats the easiest way to get iso from dvd
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<SilentDis> nbf7777: ubotu knows all, tells all :D
<tekteen> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> XD or not
<rickey_>  i dont seem to beable to get  line 56 to delite i take it out , but it dont delite
<SilentDis> Bauldrick: not sure if the DVD is out there yet in iso... but i would say a .torrent is the fastest method
<rickey_> i do it over and over again
<rickey_> but it just keeps comeing back
<Bauldrick> backing up ps2 game - rip it to iso image
<flipstar> rickey_: just comment it out, save and update..
<nbf7777> ubotu konqurer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqurer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey_> what is commet it out?
<tekteen> !konquerer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konquerer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 1921 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<SilentDis> nbf7777: what info about konqueror are you looking for?
<nbf7777> sorry. i was just looking around. i am kinda newby at ubuntu - kubuntu os
<SilentDis> nbf7777: welcome to the revolution! if you've got any problems, just ask :)
<flipstar> rickey_: make a "#" before the line
<nbf7777> tx
<nbf7777> #thx
<dennister> anyone know if a modem/router combo device can be used as a router alone, simply by not plugging in the phone line?
<SilentDis> dennister: are you looking for something for dialup?
<dennister> no, i have broadband dsl
<rickey_> this #    or "#" this??
<MilitantPotato> is there not a Kubuntu 8.04 alt torrent?
<dennister> rickey_: yes
<rickey_> which one
<dennister> MilitantPotato: yes there is
<SilentDis> dennister: there's standalone routers available.  linksys makes one that i trust, if you want more, Cisco has some very nice ones, from budget $100 models right up to the big boys, all running IOS :)
<dennister> #
<rickey_> thANKS
<rickest> dennister: usually not because there's no WAN CAT45 connector
<BluesKaj> dennister, do you mean as LAN router with a seperate gateway to the net ?
<MilitantPotato> dennister: dvd only?
<dennister> SilentDis: i know, i have a linksys befsr41.v3 that I'm trying to find the default username for...
<SilentDis> dennister: ahhh!  linksys username/password is usually admin/admin to start with
<dennister> MilitantPotato: no, dvd is available, but so are others that i'm downloading from mininova now
<MilitantPotato> dennister: ok, must be buried in a mirror somewhere
<dennister> SilentDis: thx...i tried that combo already, but nada
<SilentDis> dennister: did you reset the thing and loose your docs?  lol
<dennister> MilitantPotato: try mininova...they have lots of hardy torrents
<rickest> dennister: http://www.routerpasswords.com/index.asp
<dennister> SilentDis: lol...i have the manual here, and it gave me the default password, but not the username...someone gave it to me, so perhaps he changed those settings
<dennister> i'll reset it to the defaults/factory :)
<dennister> thx rickest
<SilentDis> dennister: sounds like you'll need to hardware reset it.  should be a pinhole on the back/bottom/somewhere :)
<TimS> How can I get apt-get to display a list of unneeded packages?
<rickey_> dan it i am not getting write priv
<TimS> I know it does when you install something, but I am not sure how to do it.
<rickey_> and kdesu kate  wont  work in that line
<dennister> now, about the 2wire modem/router...can it be used as a simple router only, by not plugging in the phone line?
<rickest> TimS: apt-get autoremove
<dennister> SilentDis: yes, I've reset many a router to factory :)
<rickest> TimS: also (if installed), 'deborphan --libdevel --find-config'
<TimS> will it display a list before I say yet to removing them? And is it only packages that no other app depend on?
<SilentDis> dennister: usually, yes.  but it will try to setup default gateway via dhcp, which can cause headaches.  what is the 'end result' you're looking for here?
<TimS> yes*
<rickey_> wen i do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list it say bad command
<rickest> TimS: use -s to 'simulate'
<TimS> Okay, thanks
<mot_> anybody having any substantial trouble upgrading before i take the plunge?
<LimCore> wow, ubuntu.com fails
<rickey_> i can get in to it with /etc/apt/sources.list but i cant delite and save
<LimCore> more exacly, fails with 503 - too havy load on server
<BluesKaj> rickey_, is that command line or run box
<SilentDis> darn you all anyway, use DHT capable torrent clients and enable it!  lol
<mot_> heh
<rickey_> i do  aly+f2 i get a box  and a line to inter in
<dennister> SilentDis: redoing my network here so i can build a pxeinstall server...might as well use it as the dhcp3-server, too, firewall, dmz...topology i want is single speedstream modem-->dmz host/pxe server-->two routers used as simple switches (host will be router) -->two subnets (linkys will handle my other more protected servers, while 2 wire will handle the build machines
<TimS> rickest: It wants to remove things like ktron and ktux and games I haven't said I don't want
<rickey_> thats where i put it
<TimS> I dont wannt them, but I am not sure why its done that
<mot_> is it safe to upgrade?
<gromozekin> yes
<gromozekin> in theory
<gromozekin> )))
<mot_> or am i going to get failures retriving packages?
<gromozekin> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<xanax`> i know there's a way to upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 8.04 (gnome), but is there a command or a tutorial to upgrade from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<tekteen> mot_: falure
<mot_> tekteen, ?
<tekteen> mot_: at least wait a few days
<SilentDis> !upgrade xanax`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade xanax` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<farchord> Anyone know why the stats script of xchat thinks that I'm running on Debian Lenny!?
<SilentDis> !upgrade | xanax`
<ubotu> xanax`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xanax`> thanks
<rickey_> blueskaj you still with me
<BluesKaj> yup
<SilentDis> dennister: for that kind of topology, a router placed in for the more secure boxes should just have an ethernet port on the back for WAN access.  most of them do have that
<SilentDis> dennister: unless i'm just misunderstanding things, as i've been up for 20 hours straight... a definate possiblity lol
<dennister> SilentDis: yes, and the linsys definitely does...looking at the 2wire's manual it seems to, but it's physically located downstairs
<rickey_> ok lets start all over
<BluesKaj> rickey_,  ' kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ' will work in both CLI and run command
<dennister> the 2wire's manual, of course, warns against using two modems....but it's aimed at very dumb users
<rickey_>  what is the box i get wen i  push alt+f2
<dennister> too slow...
<derdui_> Hi, has anybody an idea, why counterstrike via wine doesnt load completely? it shuts down nearly the end of loading th map. I am running Kubuntu hardy heron
<BluesKaj> rickey_, run command
<BluesKaj> rickey_, CLI=comand line interface or Konsole or terminal shell
<Jucato> derdui_: you might get better help in #winehq
<XSlicer> hm... I cant download Konversation, it says it can't find the package 'konversation'. Is this because of KDE4?
<dennister> derdui_: when did u download the counterstrike? or are you trying to download it now from the repositories?
<derdui_> i have a dvd from a mate
<dennister> XSlicer: i think the repository servers are having difficulty keeping up with the demands today since the release
<flipstar> w00t counterstrike is in the repo's ?
<dennister> flipstar: sorry, probably not
<XSlicer> Oh yeah.. guess ill have to be patient
<dennister> derdui_: is ur version of hardy the release candidate, or the one publicly released today?
<dennister> derdui_: i'm just curious as to ur experience with hardy...#winehq would be a better bet for ur issue, as jucato said
<derdui_> dennister: i have downloaded my hardy weeks ago and used the upgrade to keep ist uptodate
<xanax`> once i'll finish installing kubuntu 8.04 (kde 3.5.9), will I be able to download kde 4  and have to chose which one I want to load in KDM ?
<SlimeyPete> xanax`: yes.
<onlinelli> yes
<dennister> derdui_: i'd ask you to do me a favour then, but ubuntu.com is having quite a few probs loading, what witht he traffic
<gromozekin> )))
<gromozekin> kubuntu 8 04 is loadin
<gromozekin> )))
<gromozekin> ^^
<derdui_> sorry, i dont understand you dennister
<dennister> i tried the release candate a few days ago, and i was told one crucial package for a pxeinstall server wasn't available for hardy yet
<PY> Yo, alls
<PY> Can anyone tell me if there is any trouble with the latest kubuntu and vista, as in dual booting?
<dennister> i'd look up what that package is called, but as i said, even ubuntu.com documentation site is timing out
<ovidiu> hi
<ovidiu> I've got a problem
<gromozekin> tits>
<PY> XD
<ovidiu> while I was upgrading Gutsy to Hardy
<esperegu> where can I find the torrents?
<gromozekin> auto
<ovidiu> the Distribution upgrade seems to stuck here
<ovidiu> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<ovidiu> ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<ovidiu>                   <para><guimenuitem>Προτιμήσεις&Βοήθεια;</gui
<PY> I'd have liked a torrent, couldn't find it
<gromozekin> just press update source
<PY> I'm living in fear that my download will ping out
<PY> Anyway, any troubles with vista's BCD in the new one?
<XSlicer> PY: there is not problem with Vista dual boot
<ovidiu> what can I do?
<XSlicer> no*
<PY> :o
<PY> It's you!
<PY> Anyway, No troubles, yay
<gromozekin> install vista
<gromozekin> only way
<Riddell> Kubuntu Release Party Radio Stream at http://audio.radioamarok.com
<light> Which bt client is good for downloading the new release?
<PY> I like uTorrent, does that have a linux build?
<XSlicer> µTorrent
<tekteen> light: any
<BluesKaj> Ktorrent
<tekteen> light: ktorrent comes with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> utorrent only runs in wine , no linux version yet
<PY> Aww, I like uTorrent
<BluesKaj> try ktorrent , very familiar looking
<XSlicer> Yea I forgot that <.>
<PY> Well, doesn't matter, a torrent client is just a client, after all
<light> My connection is very slow. 65seeders 54leechers 10-20kB/s sometimes 100kB/s but lasted for only several minutes.
<PY> Nasty seed/leech ratio
<PY> Still, it's pretty new out, so...
<light> I'm using kTorrent.
<rickey_> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<rickey_> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<dennister> later folks...
<PY> See ya
<stev> i want to ask how can i install kde on ubuntu...???
<XSlicer> Get kubuntu?
<XSlicer> oh
<ovidiu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> !kde | stev
<ubotu> stev: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<light> stev: fire up Synaptic and search for kubuntu
<PY> Actually, what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, apart from GNOME and KDE, and the apps it comes with?
<ovidiu> there are specific KDE applications in Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> anyone here do and upgrade from 8.04 beta to stable?
<PY> 'and the apps it comes with'
<ovidiu> for example KTorrent, Konversation...
<PY> No kernel changes?
<ovidiu> no
<Eruaran> No mono dependancies ;)
<ovidiu> the base is same as Ubuntu
<PY> Neat
<Jucato> PY: everything below the desktop level (below KDE and GNOME) are the same across Ubuntu and Kubuntu (mostly)
<PY> Ah, gotcha
<PY> good enough for me
<stev> thank you
<stev> what version of kde in 8.04 will be...???
<PY> 3 or 4
<Eruaran> 3.5.9
<PY> Depending on which you download
<PY> <_< close enough
<Eruaran> There is also the KDE4 remix
<Eruaran> KDE 4.0.3
<PY> Anyway, I'm sated
<stev> why should use 2 version...???
<stev> why not kde 4 only
<ovidiu> so what's mean that:
<ovidiu> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<ovidiu> ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<ovidiu>                   <para><guimenuitem>Προτιμήσεις&Βοήθεια;</gui
<ovidiu> ?
<Eruaran> you can use kde4 only
<Eruaran> There are two versions of kubuntu atm. Separate downloads.
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿i observed that all linux executables have the "gears" icon in dolphin (they can't have their own icons?), so it's impossible for an executable to fake as a movie file, right?
<SlimeyPete> stev: because kde4 is immature, so many people would prefer to use kde3.
<SlimeyPete> but some like kde4 so it is available
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: right...
<yao_ziyuan> Eruaran: this is amazing... but i should hear at least another guy's opinion in this potentially big vulnerability
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: ?
<stev> someone should make a special distro for designer
<jlund> Is the tracker down?
<yao_ziyuan> Eruaran: i mean if an executable file can have its custom icon and has the file extension "rmvb" or "avi", it can successfully fake as a movie file for you to click
<stev> I thougt all linux distribution is not suitable for the designers
<ovidiu> yes, it is true. because linux executables cannot embed icons the executable files cannot be made to look like a movie file, or something
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: linux is not like windows
<yao_ziyuan> ovidiu: thanks for confirmation
<yao_ziyuan> Eruaran: in windows, i'd just look at the file extension column
<llutz> yao_ziyuan: filename-extensions aren't important for the content. they are just letters, saying nothing
<ovidiu> I see that Konqueror detects the filetypes
<kevman> How might I go about getting this Kubuntu DVD release?
<ovidiu> the extension doesn't matter so much
<kevman> The link to the torrent on the site is 404
<BluesKaj> hmm, the fglrx restricted driver was retained in the Hardy release ... fgl_glxgears provides 60% more frames/sec than Gutsy did ...I'm impressed so far ...now to tackle the google-earth problem
<hoopoe> can i safely abort this upgrade? i'm in getting new packages stage.
<Malic> good question..
<Malic> the servers are very slow
<BluesKaj> hoopoe, not a good idea, unless you're stuck
<kevman> SO I guess there's no DVD version yet?
<ovidiu> I got an error while configuring scrollkeeper
<ovidiu> I can reconfigure it later with dpkg?
<hoopoe> thanks blueskaj, i guess i'll keep at it
<light> Wow! bt download suddenly speed up. down speed 320kB/s , up speed 120kB/s
<Malic> my speed notification disappeared ^^
<light> Big release day! Happy downloading and installation. Bye!
<llutz> use torrent, keep seeding after download finished
<light> Of course! \(^0^)/
<hoopoe> i wish i hadn't started this today
<Malic> why?
<hoopoe> slow
<[B5C]wallabee> 410 up;)
<Malic> now the speed is ok.. i have 400kbs
<tasos> hello all
<CodddEr> there are other mirrors for kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix than the main site ? ( its very slow )
<tasos> i recently download Kubuntu and i intall them in my computer but i am have problem with them...I can not update anythink....
<tasos> can anyone help with that?
<vit> hola
<excitatory> does anyone have a bt link for the latest kubuntu?  oddly, i'm having some difficulty finding one.. all of the mirrors i try direct me to bt links, but do not include the 8.04 release
<rickest> excitatory: torrents for all hardy releases: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<tasos> you can download it with torrent
<CodddEr> torrent for me is even slower
<rickest> anyone know if the nvidia 8800GT is supported in the restricted repositories for 8.04 or do we still have it do it manually or with envy?
<jussio1> gah, my math sucks. is 1920x1200 16:9 or 16:10?
<XSlicer> 16:10
<jussio1> thanks XSlicer
<martalli> rickest: Just use the hardware manager in the system menu
<rickest> martalli: so the 8800GT *is* supported now?
<fearsome> wow neat
<nosrednaekim> rickest: sure
<alxju> hi! I've updated to hardy.. how to get a nicely integrated Firefox3 ?
<fearsome> doesn't firefox come with hardy?
<nosrednaekim> in kubuntu? you must be dreaming
<rickest> nosrednaekim: cool, no more manually patching the kernel or using envy
<fearsome> kubuntu, eh, haven't tried it yet
<nosrednaekim> "nicely integrated firefox" is a feature of ubuntu, not kubuntu
<alxju> :)
<fearsome> si, si
<nosrednaekim> rickest: I don't think so
<fearsome> god, i'm drunk
<alxju> maybe but its possible to have a qt-gkt working
<fearsome> and its 1:28 pm
<alxju> but its doesn't do anyhing
<fearsome> right after my exam
<rickest> nosrednaekim: if nothing else, I know envy is in the repos now so it's easier even if still required
<fearsome> i'll go get another beer
<edeltoaster> ähm installing firefox and integrating plz shouldnt be a problem?
<alxju> all work, but its ugly..
<alxju> i did have this with FF2
<nosrednaekim> edeltoaster:installing is easy... making it look pretty is not
<alxju> (i didn't..)
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to update to 8.04 which isn't working, it says that it can't fetch the url, and times out but I am connected to the internet.  Any ideas?
<Freku> maybe servers a bit too busy ?
<fearsome> YES,
<flipstar> try again later ShawnRisk
<fearsome> check ur internet connection
<nosrednaekim> ShawnRisk: wait a couple days... the mirrors are really really slow
<fearsome> just kidding
<fearsome> mmm foood
<ShawnRisk> okay thanks
<alxju> or download the iso by bittorrent
<flipstar> ShawnRisk: or try another mirror
<eddieftw> ShawnRisk: check the ubuntu planet, there are a few tutorials on how to upgrade even if downloading is taking a long time. http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<nzk_> Gah, I have a problem. I tried to upgrade to Hardy today, but for some reason, when I unminimized my distribution upgrade window, the window didn't render. It was just a blank window. I tried to restart X, but now it won't let me go into Gnome, so I have to use KDE or XFCE. But if I try to run a partial upgrade in XFCE, it says that Apt or Aptitude is already running and that I can't finish the upgrade. What am I to do?
<ShawnRisk> thanks I might wait
<eddieftw> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eddieftw> nzk_: see the bot's message
<nzk_> Darnit, how do I copy in Konsole?
<nzk_> Oh, nevermind.
<nzk_> Alright, I'll try that.
<whiteflag> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi whiteflag
<nzk_> eddieftw: Alright, can I go back into GNOME now and try to finish the upgrade?
<clau30_> hi. what's the difference actually between kde3 and kde4 version. If i download the kde3 version, I can install kde4, right?
<whiteflag> somebody downloaded Hardy Heron ?
<flipstar> yep
<clau30_> flipstar: yep for me?
<clau30_> what's the difference then? :)
<JoshOvki> clau30_: yes you can
<Freku> i think 1
<flipstar> clau30_: a yep for you too :)
<sbucat> hello guys xD
<JoshOvki> clau30_: the difference is they are different versions kde
<eddieftw> yes clau30_
<eddieftw> nzk_: yes you can try it
<whiteflag> flipstar: have you installed it ?
<clau30_> Jsn0327: yea I know that :) but why are there 2 releases then?
<Freku> 1 for business and 1 for you
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a sources.list generator?
<clau30_> ah, that makes more sense :) thanks
<mefisto__> I'm in the middle of upgrading to hardy, had a message about kdebase-data not installing, but the upgrade can continue, and that the package may be in a not working state. I suppose I'll try to reinstall that package after the upgrade completes. Any advice, things I should be cautious about?
<clau30_> so another question: can I install from a usb stick? how?
<Wrath> anyone else having issues with the kubuntu alternate cd torrent?
<flipstar> how can i enable auto-login again..?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<eddieftw> unix_infidel: a .... generator?
<tekteen> !source-o-matic|unix_infidel
<ubotu> unix_infidel: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Quick question. I'm using a Core2Duo (64 bit procs). Will I see a performance boost if I use the x64 version, or are they pretty much the same?
<Skrible> Heyy! I'm looking for the install DVD but the site is down. So does anyone know where to download the torrent file?
<eddieftw> !install | clau30_
<ubotu> clau30_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flipstar> how can i enable auto-login again..? pls..
<flipstar> setting no password .. ?
<tekteen> flipstar: it is in system settings
<tekteen> flipstar: system settings > advanced tab > login manager
<clau30_> download servers are slow.. cool :)
<Skrible> So.. Does anyone know where to get the DVD-image?
<Skrible> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-i386.iso <-- its just stuffed
<tekteen> clau30_: we are great DDOSers
<LimCore> dont use iso
<LimCore> dont download that iso
<clau30_> tekteen: no I mean cool because that means that a lot of ppl are downloading
<LimCore> download and use torrent instead
<JoshOvki> hundreds of people trying to download direct from ubuntu.com gonna be slow. torrents are the way forward
<BonesolTeraDyne> Okay, let me ask again, now that I have a GUI. I'm using a Core2Duo (64 bit) machine. Will I see a performance boost if I use the x64 verion of Kubuntu, or are they pretty mucht the same?
<tekteen> clau30_: there always are :-)
<LimCore> JoshOvki: almost noone is seeding. download and seed \o/
<LimCore> BonesolTeraDyne: the same
<Skrible> LimCore, well I try but cannot find the torrent
<Skrible> the site is not working
<clau30_> here also true: people, SEED the darn torrents
<JoshOvki> i would seed if i had it down, but ive had it installed for a while
<sig_wall> Skrible: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<BonesolTeraDyne> LimCore: Okay. thanks.
<LimCore> BonesolTeraDyne: 64 bit rocks for other purposes. 64 bit is needed to use over 4 GB ram
<Skrible> ohh.. stupid me. :E
<flipstar> tekteen: problem is that the bluetooth keyboard doesn't work in login manager
<sigma_1234> top release guys. that boot speed is amazing
<Wrath> try http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Kubuntu/8.04/
<eddieftw> really now?
<eddieftw> piratebay.com
<tekteen> flipstar: ok
<LimCore> use ISO people
<eddieftw> i see at least 10 torrents
<LimCore> erm
<LimCore> use TORRENTS people
<Wrath> just a mirror to get the torrents from
<clau30_> LimCore: lol
<Wrath> as i was having trouble even downloading the .torrents earlier
<sigma_1234> i got a iso this morning. came down just fine
<flipstar> tekteen: anyway to get it working ?
<eddieftw> you people are crazy. it's a torrent, you guys can handle that can't you?
<LimCore> clau30_: direct download of image kills serves  =)
<mefisto__> just open up ktorrent and search for kubuntu hardy. how hard can it be?
<JoshOvki> sigma_1234: you seeing?
<JoshOvki> *seeding
<isaac> uhm
<clau30_> LimCore: I know, I encourage TORRENTS also
<jimiIL> hey friends, i have a problem upgrading my dist(7.10to8.04) and the kubuntu\wiki guide didn't giving me any answers...
<jimiIL> when i'm fatching up the adept manager (or using  "--dist-upgrade-proposed") i can "upgrade my dist to 7.10(the wird thing is that i've allready have it) if i'm trying to do it - the upgrade(gui) tool stucks after the download phase, until two days ago there was a command for adept to get 8.04, does anyone remembers it? and if not anny suggestions? how can i upgrade it?
<clau30_> LimCore: your mistake was funny ;)
<clau30_> LimCore: why do you say 64bit version is same as x86?
 * LimCore searched for ubuntu hard and found pr0n
<isaac> what KDE version shipped in the Remix thing? 4.0.2? or a KDE 4.1 alpha thing?
<tekteen> flipstar: system settings > advanced tab > login manager > convenience
<sigma_1234> nope got it from the sa academic mirror
<clau30_> LimCore: don't programs make use of the other 32bit (in suse channel they said they do)
<LimCore> clau30_: 64bit is not magically faster then 32bit.  k8 may be a bit faster then i686
<LimCore> hmm
<Ginungaggap> cu guys
<clau30_> LimCore: so should I get the amd64 version or stick with x86 to be sure?
<LimCore> 64bit -vs- 32bit  and  k8 vs i686.  64 bit dont speedup.   ok, k8 may speedup over i686
<siofwolves> can i version upgrade to Kubuntu KDE 4 Remix or is it Kubuntu 8.04 only?
<nb72> I think KDE 4.0.3
<isaac> nb72: thanks
<sigma_1234> can i use gutsy apache mysql and php deb files to install in hardy?
<LimCore> clau30_: I use amd64, it works very well.  ok the speed may be a bit faster (because its k8, not because the 64bit itself)
<isaac> I think I am going with Ubuntu and building KDE from SVN
<clau30_> LimCore: ok, that's what I wanted to hear :) (the problem of choise, eh?!)
<nosrednaekim> siofwolves: if you have gutsy kde3 currently, upgrade to hardy kde3 and install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Xbehave> is it worth it for me to d/l torrents just to seed?
<siofwolves> nosrednaekim, k, thx.
<Bauldrick> anyone got any clues about connecting an o2 cocoon mobile phone?
<tekteen> Xbehave: as long as you seed past a 1.0 ratio
<Freku> and have fast upload
<Xbehave> ofc i will, but itll take a while as my d/l speed is much bigger than my u/l
<tekteen> Xbehave: I am still seeding
<Freku> like everyone
<jimiIL> friends.. how can i upgrade kubuntu to 8.04 thruogh the terminal?
<tekteen> Freku: very few people continue to seed :-(
<BonesolTeraDyne> tekteen: I'm seeding right now.
<tekteen> jimiIL: sudo apt-get distupgrade ?
<Xbehave> so itll take a while for the two to level, out, suppose as long as i get a good ratio it doesnt matter, i cant install it tm :( plus i always use alternate installer anyway
<tekteen> dist-upgrade?
<Xbehave> tekteen: that wont upgrade it
<tekteen> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tekteen> why not
<tekteen> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xbehave> dist-upgrade might but apt-get will only give you latest updates for your versions
<jimiIL> no.. that's giving me the 7.10
<jimiIL> the weird thing is that i got 7.10 and the "upgrade to it just crashes..
<FrauHansen> no upgrade-button in adept-manager here :( am i the only one with a shy "version upgrade" button?
<immesys> Hey, please can someone give me a link to a private mirror of kubuntu kde4 remix? I'm getting unbelievably slow DL from site
<tekteen> immesys: torrent it
<siofwolves> FrauHansen, did you click 'fetch updates' after loading adept?
<Bauldrick> I had to press Alt + f2 and type kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" to upgrade I think, then they changed the upgrade instructions
<TameLion> Anyone know a format for CD printing from 'nix? I wanna convert this: http://www.tamelion.co.uk/media/view/hardy_cd_print_image
<immesys> My torrent crashed, tracker keeps dying
<jimiIL> you should press fetch updates
<FrauHansen> siofwolves: of course. several times.
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: do it manually
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: replace every gutsy in your /etc/apt/sources.list with hardy and the update you package lists
<siofwolves> FrauHansen, hah, i just clicked my version upgrade button and apdept crashed...
<Malic> FrauHansen: try update-manager
<ovidiu> a torrent link for 8.04, please?
<immesys> yes please, I can't get .torrent from site
<Xbehave> ovidiu: kubuntu, standard or 64 alternate?
<ovidiu> standard
<XSlicer> http://xslicer.nl/linuxtorrents/
<ovidiu> 32 bit, the desktop version
<tekteen> ovidiu: I will look for it. kde4?
<ovidiu> no
<ovidiu> kde 3.5.9
<immesys> yes please
<Xbehave> magnet link magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7R67CPBD2TG4QYFQ3TRMIPGA7S5P2W7U
<FrauHansen> nosrednaekim: that way sucks. i had to use this method from 6.10 to 7.04 and to 7.10 already. i want my button :(
<tekteen> ovidiu: I almost have it :-)
<Freku> just wait a few days
<Xbehave> wget ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tekteen> ovidiu: http://banner.uits.indiana.edu/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ovidiu> I have upgraded my distro from gutsy to hardy
<ovidiu> but the things are messed up on my desktop
<Xbehave> FrauHansen to add the button i think you have to customise your toolbar
<Ta3v> I had to log in with GNOME instead of KDE to upgrade
<Ta3v> I don't believe you can upgrade with Adept
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: hey.. it works every time :)
<rickey> wen i push  ALT and  F2 and my window openeds  and i type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in   my computer says incorrect commmand, what am i doing wrongwhy wont kdesudo kate work???
<jimiIL> guys you're the kings and rulers!!! it succeded and i'm upgrading right now!! thanks!!
<XenThraL> rickey: its 'kdesu'
<vistakiller> pulseaudio dont work in kubuntu?
<immesys> rickey: its kdesu
<Xbehave> for something as important as a verison upgrade your much better off working with konsole
<XenThraL> not 'kdesudo'
<spitters> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.0remix. Adept seems to allow KDE 3.5 only.
<rickey> i have tryed that too
<Xbehave> immesys: kubuntu has introduces kdesudo
<Bauldrick> jimiIL: how did you do it in the end?
<Xbehave> its a wrapper to kdesu or something like that both commands are valid
<immesys> Xbehave: oh.. my bad
<FrauHansen> Xbehave: i cant seem to find a button for upgrades in the available buttons list
<Malic> FrauHansen: have you tried it with update-manager? it is stupid to do it this way, but for me it works
<FrauHansen> Malic: not, not yet.
<jimiIL> alt+f2:  kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<jimiIL> and then "upgrade version" and, finally instad of 7.10 there was an upgrade to 8.04
<rickey> the reson i need to get this sorted out is i have a misstake on line 56 i need to delite
<Bauldrick> I thought so :)
<FrauHansen> stupid to have a button that never shows up :(
<Freku> how you know if it doesnt show
<Freku> :)
<rickey>  i can type  /ect/app/sources.list and get in but nothinh i do can be saved
<Bauldrick> I told him so
<jimiIL> thank you might!
<Xbehave> jimiL its better to type that into a konsole to catch any errors, FrauHansen. i dont have the button i dont think it exists, its a bad idea to use adept, which i find unstable at times, to upgrade your system
<Xbehave> rickey you need to use sudo , e.g sudo nanao /etc/app/sources.list or kdesudo kate /etc/app/sources.list
<jimiIL> okay..
<FrauHansen> Xbehave: so you suggest the sources.list changing way?
<nzk> Alright, the distribution upgrade is doing a partial upgrade, but it has been stuck at "Reading cache" for about a half-hour. Is this normal?
<Xbehave> my internet is stupidly slow but, 7 second ping atm, but there should be a command to run, i think "jimiL: "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"" shoudl do it
<fabriux> holas a todos
<Xbehave> nzk its release day, nothing is normal
<Xbehave> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dflies> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 couple hours ago (for a third time, because I had errors with 2 other clean installs..) now, when I boot, I get kubuntu loading screen, when it moves to login screen - everything goes black. I can click alt+f2 and run some code. Does anyone know how to make things work again?
<Xbehave> but if thats empty you can try here
<nzk> I know, but you'd think that this'd be a process that runs locally, since reading the cache be not governed by any sort of outside circumstance.
<FrauHansen> jimiIL: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"  worked. I didn't realise you adressed me with that (but you did, right?)
<jimiIL> please NOTICE: anyone with a graphical nvidia card.. if you're upgrading from k7.10 to 8.04 install the driver BEFORE the installation, if you'll do it afterwards (uding the gui) you'll expierence many res probs and  a max screen size of 640*480
<jimiIL> that's the reason i'm upgrading now after installing first the 8.04 and having prob with the nvidia card and screen res, from my expierence, if you're ibstalling 7.10 with your graphical card and upgrading the dist that should solve it.
<BluesKaj> the oddest thing is happening . I just reinstalled google earth , but for some reason i seem to to have 2 versions of the same app ..both appear to be installed in the same file /opt/google-earth , but when i try to copy the desktop icon to link to the desktop , the whole app doesn't come up when clicked on. Just part of the server but without the earth graphics and the handlike cursor ...very weird.
<Xbehave> nzk, perhaps its checking hashes :s
<Xbehave> or manybe its some other bug
<spitters> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.0remix. Adept seems to allow KDE 3.5 only.
<rickey> wen i used kdesudo kate /ect/app/sources.list  it says  command not fond
<Xbehave> Blueskaj, theres a problem with the latest google earth, if installes as a user, you can run it, but if you install it as root, then you cant login without rnning as root
<rickey> wen i use nano nothing happens
<nzk> I'll leave it be for an hour, and if it naught have changed during that period, I'll ask again.
<nosrednaekim> spitters: upgrade to the kde3 and then grab kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<spitters> Thx
<Dflies> Does anyone know how to fix my "black screen problem" I installed compizfusion and it worked fine btw, if it has anything to do with it.
<Xbehave> spitters: upgrade then install kde4 or d/l the iso and clean isntall
<skreech_> Hi all
<eddieftw> hi skreech_
<BluesKaj> iyes Xbehave ,if I give myself permisssions by going into the file with kdesudo konqueror /opt/google-earth, i can use it NP  ...very strange
<jimiIL> check the apt installation-info throw the adept (not the packat manager - through the system - adept) maybe one of them is for kde4? i had the same prob with kopete
<FrauHansen> rickey:  try: kdesudo 'kate /ect/app/sources.list'  or  kdesu 'kate /ect/app/sources.list'
<eddieftw>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nzk> Hey eddieftw. Maybe you'd know why my partial distribution upgrade is stuck at "Reading cache" for the past half-hour?
<skreech_> Hardy /j ubuntu-release-party
<rickey> i just did ,but ill do it again
<Xbehave> BluesKaj: so you give yourself permisions to /opt/google-earth, and run as a normal user and it works :S thought id tried that, perhaps its some other security measure i have
<eddieftw> sorry, ive never had that problem. ive been running hardy for several months now :/
<skreech_> hi eddieftw
<FrauHansen> erm rickey better replace "app" with "apt" in the path
<jimiIL> spitters  : you can install kde4 along side your kde version, you should have a metapackage in adept manager
<uwo> hi all. 3
<tvakah> torrent tracker mirror, any?
<Dflies> bah. stupid kubuntu :| shouldn't be this hard.
<Xbehave> Dflies, try booting without the splash or quiet and see if you can get more information
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, rhetorical question , but why does it open a google earth page and just sit there with no earth in the GUI  ...
<Dflies> Sorry for being a total newbie but how can I boot without splash?
<rickey> : kdesudo 'kate /ect/apt/sources.list'   commmmand noot fond
<Xbehave> i dont have a working internet conection so i cant be much help, but when you get to grub, edit the line to remove splash and quiet
<Freku> not kdesudo  just sudo
<Dflies> ok I'll try. Thanks
<eldeee> hi, how can i find out which domains are hosted on a  server? (from command  line)
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, wonder if a symlink will work ?
<jimiIL> it's not that kubuntu is hard, it's just that as human being we're too slow :)
<JackWinter> tvakah: you want a torrent for 8.04 ?
<tvakah> JackWinter, I loaded up the torrent for 8.04 alt iso i386, but torrent.ubuntu.com times out
<Xbehave> Freku: it should be kdesudo for gui apps, that or kdesu
<Freku> should we install kdesudo 1st ?
<rickey>  kdesu 'kate /ect/apt/sources.list'   command not fond
<Freku> i have no kdesudo either
<Xbehave> ln -s should preserve the permistions you put on it, but most programs run scripts to set the working directory and stuff so im not sure
<Freku> newbie too
<Freku> :)
<rickey> now i can get in with /ect/apt/sources.list
<Xbehave> what version are you on?
<eddieftw> LISTEN CAREFULLY sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Freku> the very old 7.10
<eddieftw> that is where your sources.list file is
<Freku> hehe
<rickey> but i cant edit anything
<Xbehave> kdesu should work, sudo kate will also work its just not recomended if kdesudo or kdesu works
<rickey> and save it
<mefisto__> kate would need kdesudo or kdesu, NOT sudo
<tvakah> JackWinter, scratch that, torrent.ubuntu.com finally responded
<Freku> ok
<eddieftw> if you can get in with /ect/anything, your system is seriously messed up
<JackWinter> tvakah: ok, was trying to figure out how to get the torrent out of ktorrent ;)
<eddieftw> mefisto__: sudo kate works
<eddieftw> i do it ALL the time
<rickey> the only way i can get to that list is by typeing /ect/apt/sources.list
<tvakah> JackWinter, heh, I had the torrent file no problem, it was the tracker that was not responding for me
<eddieftw> okay. wow. fail.
<mefisto__> eddieftw: yes it works, but it can have bad results for the system
<JackWinter> tvakah: maybe it's hard at work right now ;)
<tvakah> JackWinter, indeed, but it's all godo now, seeing 1.8-2M/sec
<Bauldrick> rickey: sorry, what are trying to do?
<JackWinter> how do i setup the /boot/menu.lst for multibooting ubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntustudio etc.  I suppose that i will have them all in /boot on my main linux partition ?
<rickey> i have a missake on line 56 apt manager
<rickey>  that i need to fix
<rickey>  delite
<tvakah> JackWinter, if I were you, I'd have a common /boot partition, then a partition for / of each distro... only if each distro uses the same release of the kernel, you may hav collisions of initramfs's and such
<rickey>  cant get there so i can delite it ans update and save
<Xbehave> all my torrents are working, if somebody needs them they are  wget ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ; get ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent , i can also export http seeds to anybody who pms me
<jimiIL> fellows, i'm leaving now have a great day/night i'll be back to bother you with questions when i'll finish my dist upgrade, and offcourse i'll try to help (if  newbie like me to linux can hlp with something)
<flipstar> konsole is really buggy ://
<rickey> kdesudo kdesu or nano wont get me in
<mefisto__> rickey: what are you editing?
<Xbehave> flipstar: what happend, ve never had a problem with it
<rickey> onlly /ect/apt/sources.list will
<Xbehave> rickey sudo nano will let you edit it
<rickey>  but cant save changes
<Bauldrick> command line - sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list       ?
<mefisto__> rickey: it's /etc/ not /ect/
<Xbehave> sudo nano /ect/apt/sources.list
<flipstar> can someone make bug 203573 to high priority ? :/
<rickey> yes i know my missstake
<rickey>  ect
<flipstar> Xbehave: it behaves very wired
<flipstar> !bug bug 203573
<flipstar> !bug 203573
<flipstar> !bug #203573
<JackWinter> tvakah: i think i need to study the system before i start setting  up ;)  wanna try ubuntustudio and kde4 and probably a 64bit dist.  don't wanna break my new shiny system though ;)
<Xbehave> flipstar: this is end user support not developer so unlikely to happen
<rickey> i have been doing it rigth
<rickey> ect
<rickey> just a slip last time
<tvakah> JackWinter, yeah I'd imagine you'd need to stop the kernel package system from autogenerating grub config and do it by hand everytime you upgrade a kernel or what not
<B3zso> hello
<B3zso> some one can help me out ?
<ScorpKing> !ask | B3zso
<Ahmuck> does hardy screw with fonts?
<ubotu> B3zso: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flipstar> Xbehave: i see..but it's definitive an end user problem..
<tvakah> JackWinter, but I'm not 100%, I'm coming over from using straight up debian sid for a long time
<excitatory> does anyone know if that keyboard bug (in a ATI, fglrx / XGL setup) has been fixed in the new release?
<mefisto__> JackWinter: you can intall ubuntustudio from a metapackage - ubuntustudio-desktop or something like that. It installs about 30 apps, and the real-time kernel suitable for audio work
<ScorpKing> sooo guys, hows 8.04? i'm only getting it tomorrow
<nosrednaekim> very nice
<flipstar> ScorpKing: as long as you don't plan to use konsole..good :)
<ckpro> I got it
<B3zso> its good
<ckpro> but got a problem :P
<Xbehave> JackWinter: all ubuntus use the same kernel, so the problem is with kdm or gdm
<ckpro> Can someone help me out ?
<ScorpKing> flipstar: that won't do then. i need my konsole ;)
<excitatory> Xbehave: no, the ubuntu-studio uses a modified kernel
<B3zso> i have problem whit my monitor resolusion i think coz its jumping in right size... on the monitor how can i fixx it??????
<flipstar> ScorpKing: then be prepared for wired konsole bahavior
<B3zso> iam on ubuntu 8.04tlS
<Dflies> Hi. I removed the quiet and splash and booted it. Still it didn't work. Same black screen as before. Do you think if removing compiz would work?
<Xbehave> excitatory: will normal ubuntu not work on studio kernel
<JackWinter> mefisto__: oh, i love my kde, and have a working audio setup with a wine sequencer.  it kicks *ss on a q6600, am so happy that i finally can leave windows, something i wanted to do for 5-10 years, but the sequencer alway held me back...
<ScorpKing> flipstar: nice. then i'll have something to fix :)
<Xbehave> !compiz
 * ScorpKing goes to make some food..
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<wayneward> i thought hardy was going to have pulse audio as audio sound server?
<mefisto__> JackWinter: if you're doing audio work, you should at least get the real-time kernel
<JackWinter> i wanna try out the different dists, and 64bit too.  but i'm in love with kde so i think the choice has been made ;)
<Xbehave> Dflies: how did you install compiz?
<B3zso> some one?
<JackWinter> mefisto__: have the rt kernel
<excitatory> Xbehave: of course.. the only difference is that there is a tweaked kernel for ubuntu studio, otherwise it's a stock ubuntu kernel
<wk> hello all, i have question - i want to run my old good quake3 in kde4 but don't get sound working :( in kde3 everything worked... does someone know how to turn off the new phonon or something?
<Dflies> Xbehave:I followed the link which the bot just pasted.
<ckpro> Tried to install the ATI Linux Driver (for Radeon 9250) , tried all tuts on how to do it, and everyone of them, saying "X Server: unable to detect"..anyone know how to fix this ?
<JackWinter> excitatory: tweaked in what way ?  i thought it was only a rt kernel ?
<excitatory> that's what i mean
<sebbar> hi, if I have two computers connected through a router+switch, is there an easy way to transfer files from one to the other?
<mefisto__> ckpro: I have the same (9250). I compiled/installed a driver that enables tvout (finally!) I can try to find the link for you
<Dflies> stupid booting issue :|
<Xbehave> Dflies: stupid slow intenet connection, im afraid i cant really help much, you should be able to modify xorg with help, but everybody seams busy here and im no use try #compiz-fusion
<DarkestHour> JackWinter: Ubuntu Studio has a realtime kernel.
<BluesKaj> sebbar , linux on both or windows and linux
<ckpro> hey ?
<sebbar> BluesKaj: linux on both
<ckpro> anyone know how to fix the ati problem ?
<Xbehave> sebbar, msn
<MrJoey> ckpro> Try removing your xorg.conf (preferably backing it up somewhere) and restarting X
<MrJoey>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ckpro> MrJoey
<ckpro> pm ?
<BluesKaj> sebbar, open konqueror , type smb:/
<Xbehave> sebbar, you could set up an ftp share or samba or a million other things but an instant message protocol is going to be the fastest, just use IRC or msn to send one computer the files
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick question.  Kubuntu 8.04, what version is the kernel? Still 2.6.22?
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<Xbehave> for permenant stuff then ftp or smb is going to be better
<tvakah> mm_202, 2.6.24 here
<sebbar> BluesKaj: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<wayneward>  smb:/
<JackWinter> how do i check which version i'm running.  8.04rc or 8.04?
<mm_202> oh, thanks
<Xbehave> mm_202: 22-14
<wayneward> 2.6.24-16-generic
<sebbar> well it's 100mb, is msn really the best quick option?
<joeyadams> ckpro> You have to be registered with nickserv to use pm.
<wayneward> just install openssh-server
<mm_202> hmm
<wayneward> and scp across files of fish
<BluesKaj> sebbar, are both pcs powered up ?
<Scubar> got a quick Q?
<sebbar> BluesKaj: yes
<tvakah> JackWinter, cat /etc/issue
<lz1gjd> hi, just installed kubuntu 8.04 but for some reason when i try to start adept or hw proprietary driver manager nothing happens
<rickey> i have been very carefull, all three of the commands you have given me return a anwser of command not fond, kdesu, kdesudo ,and nano       /ect/apt/sources.list
<Xbehave> sebbar, i think msn will route over a lan so should be pretty fast
<BluesKaj> install samba , sebbar
<nosrednaekim> lz1gjd: did you try running it from the konsole?
<Xbehave> sebbar, otherwise irc definatly will
<nosrednaekim> try "kdesudo adept_manager"
<lz1gjd> it works from the konsole
<Scubar> the new 8.04 does it still have the annoying issue with screen going blank on 8800 cards ?
<tvakah> JackWinter, or open /etc/issue in kate, or other editor
<lz1gjd> but why not from the menu
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, what's with IMs ?
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<mefisto__> ckpro: have you looked at this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout -- It works well for my 9250 card, but I'm still on gutsy (and TVout works too!)
<mzanfardino> question: running kubuntu gutsy and I need to know what timezone my machine was installed/configured to.  What file should I be looking at?
<sebbar> did it through irc, tnx
<nosrednaekim> B3zso: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Xbehave> rickey its /etc/
<B3zso> nosrednaekim UBUNTU 8.04 TLS
<Scubar> ?
<Xbehave> BluesKaj: for a single file transfer its much easier than setting up anything complicated
<nosrednaekim> B3zso: then go to #ubuntu please
<BluesKaj> sebbar if you want read and write access from each computer to the other , then samba is the wat to go.
<Scubar> :(
<JackWinter> tvakah: and if it says Ubuntu 8.04 /n /l it's the release ?
<B3zso> nosrednaekim samem
<sourcemaker_> I tried to import lotus notes mails with kopete... but the only message I receive is "Cannot add message to folder LNotes-Import/sourcemaker in KMail"
<wayneward> id say samba is easy
<rickey> all three of the commands i have been given , return thr same anwers command not fond . kdesu, kdesudo and nano /// /ect/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> samba ain't hard to setup , especially with 2 linux boxes
<tvakah> JackWinter, yup, the /n /l is just escape sequences; that's the file that gets displayed at a text login console
<wayneward> system settings and sharing just add samba and share away!!
<sourcemaker_> I tried to import lotus notes mails with KONTACT... but the only message I receive is "Cannot add message to folder LNotes-Import/sourcemaker in KMail"
<rickey> i have been very carfull
<BluesKaj> righton wayneward :)
<Xbehave> Your honestly trying to tell me that to transfer a single file once, samba is easier than IRC,
<tvakah> mzanfardino, /etc/timezone I think is what you want ot know
<rickey> the only way i can see the list is by typeing /etc/ apt/sources.list
<JackWinter> tvakah: cool.  this was the easiest and most painless os upgrade i have ever performed...  kudos to the kubuntu devs..!
<Dflies> what does "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999" mean.. I mean I'm trying to look to my linux hdd via livecd
<wayneward> anyone using the kde4 remix instead of the 3.5.9 version
<mzanfardino> tvakah: ok, thanks.  Can I simple change this file to reflect my correct timezone if it's incorrect?
<mzanfardino> tvakah: or is it more involved?
<tvakah> mzanfardino, don't think so, man tzselect I think is what you need to look at
<Scubar> so does anyone know if Kubuntu 8.04 boot properly with 8800s ? or does the screen still go blank
<mzanfardino> tvakah: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> Scubar: by now it should work properly with 8800's... that was a gutsy bug IIRC
<tvakah> mzanfardino, not sure if there's some friendly gui config option for it or not, too new to the ubuntu realm to tell ya that
<Scubar> cool
<Scubar> been hoping they would fix it in the new release
<mzanfardino> tvakah: don't need gui, but thanks.  man tzselect refers me to what I want: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Xbehave> mzanfardino: if your in kde right click on the clock
<Dflies> fuck this shit. Ima do 4th clean installation of kubuntu 7.10 :>
<Boohbah> Dflies: why?
<rickey> can someone give me a link where i can find kdesu commands
<mzanfardino> Xbehave: that's only a superficial config change.  I needed to make a system-wide change, which dpkg-reconfigure tzdata achieved.  Thanks though
<Scubar> thats the spirit Dflies
<Scubar> :D
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, <sebbar> hi, if I have two computers connected through a router+switch, is there an easy way to transfer files from one to the other?  After reading this question, I naturally assumed he wanted to setup filesharing and rewad and write permissions between the 2 pcs.
<wayneward> hello anyonr using the kde4 version rather than the 3.5.9 version
<wayneward> is it useable
<DarkestHour> #kubuntu-kde4
<DarkestHour> And yes, yes it is.
<Scubar> i did try the kde4 but didnt like it all that much
<andrew_> When I use Add/Remove Programs the ones that are not installed are greyed out.  However, if I use synaptic, I have no problem installing.  Any idea why that is?
<tvakah> wayneward, I run it on my personal machine, but for work kde3
<wayneward> ah ok
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go rake some more ...backyard awaits me...BBL
<Scubar> its useable but its very Vista like
<Xbehave> BluesKaj: always offer the simplest solution, if they want more theyll tell you, far to often people go straight into samba when all they need is to send 1 file
<wayneward> my machine is personal and work
<Dflies> Boohbah: because this isnt working. After kubuntus booting screen, my screen goes blank. Yay. I can press alt+f2 and log in and stuff, but without gui. Not cool.
<sebbar> BluesKaj: sorry no, I basically needed something quick and dirty to send 100mb to the other pc
<wayneward> mainly kolab server and recoring music and a few games!!
<tvakah> wayneward, ditto, I hav eboth installed; I log out and into kde3 when I want to work
<Xbehave> Dflies: try uninstalling compiz 1st
<BluesKaj> BBL ...gott arake
<Scubar> does anyone have the torrent of the new 8.04 DVD ?
<Scubar> it doesnt seem to be on the website :|
<wayneward> i see
<wayneward> what is kde 4 not stable or the apps not run in kde 4?
<rickey> where can i find kdesu commands for kubuntu 804 kde????
<Xbehave> and reconfigure xorg.conf, unfortunatly without an internet conection i cant be anymore help
<tvakah> wayneward, rough edges in lots of places still, but it's passable
<tvakah> wayneward, most notably, the kdepim module isn't released in 4.0, so no Kontact or Kmail etc
<|Toad> does anyone know if the wireless support is fixed in hardy comapred to gutsy?
<wayneward> mmm  im downloading so ill test - if not ill just put the latest 3.5.9 back on!!
<tvakah> wayneward, altho you can run the v3 kontact in v4
<tvakah> wayneward, you can have both installed on same system
<wayneward> ah can you not run kontact on kde 4.0.3
<wayneward> ah ok
<wayneward> so install kde 4.0.3 and can use the older kontact that will be ok
<wayneward> as long as it talks to a kolab server.....
<tvakah> wayneward, running the v3 kontact in v4 kde eats more memory than usuale b/c you've got two entire kde infrastructures loaded then
<Boohbah> Dflies: just because you don't have X working doesn't mean you need to reinstall
<Xbehave> rickey apropos sudo
<tvakah> wayneward,  but it works
<wayneward> yes not good i supppose
<rickey> if i can get to the list of kdesu commads maybe i can figure my proublem out myself
<Dflies> Ok I'll try to remove the compiz.. Can I do it from liveCD?
<Boohbah> Dflies: it can be easily fixed
<cham_eleon> any suggestions why my ide hdd isn't recognized under the hardy kernel? my sata hdd is successfully recognized.
<mefisto__> kdesu commands?
<wayneward> might just stick with kde 3.5.9 till they release proper kontact for kde 4
<Dflies> Boohbah: Could you tell me, how :d?
<tvakah> wayneward, I believe you acn just install the kde4 package through adept or aptitude or whatever your apt frontend of choice is
<Boohbah> Dflies: btw what compiz are you talking about? my kubuntu doesn't have any compiz
<Dflies> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dflies> that one.
<Xbehave> Boohbah: you can install it tho
<wayneward> yes ill try that now..    cheers
<Boohbah> yeah but isn't Dflies having this trouble on a new install?
<DreadKnight> Boohbah: hardy?
<Dflies> After new install I installed compizfusion and now it doesn't work.
<Boohbah> DreadKnight: hardy is great
<Boohbah> Dflies: did you have X working before you installed compiz?
<DreadKnight> Boohbah: you can install compiz in kubuntu like you do in ubuntu :P
<Boohbah> DreadKnight: i know
<DreadKnight> new "desktop effects" icon ^^
<mefisto__> doesn't kubuntu hardy come with compiz?
<Dflies> Boohbah: Well, I was able to log in and it worked after ctrl+alt+backspace, but I didn't try rebooting without compizfusion installed.
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: not actually, you need to click a button to have it installed from "desktop effects" gui (icon in menu)
<mefisto__> DreadKnight: so what happens if I have it installed in gutsy and then upgrade? should I remove compiz before the upgrade?
<Dflies> so if I now go and remove the compiz.. Does it work if I do sudo apt-get remove command?
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: i don't think it's an issue
<Boohbah> Dflies: make sure X works before you install compiz
<Dflies> Ok.
<Boohbah> Dflies: 'sudo apt-get remove compiz'
<DreadKnight> kwin has nice effects, a Gsoc project is adding the 3d cube to it :-)
<mefisto__> Dflies: have you tried replacing xorg.conf with backup versions?
<Dflies> Should I remove any other compiz related? Like Compiz-kde, compizconfig-settings-manager etc..?
<DreadKnight> Dflies: you are worrying too much :-)
<Dflies> I am linux newbie :-D
<Dflies> xorg.conf? No, it doesn't say a thing for me.
<jony> can anyone help to change back to KDE 3.5 from 4.0?
<Xbehave> Dflies: yes sudo apt-get remove compiz*
<Dflies> Ok.
<DreadKnight> Dflies: just upgrade, but i highly recommend using kwin (default kde window manager) rather than compiz
<Dflies> but I want to have cube :|
<Xbehave> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.-1
<DreadKnight> Dflies: lol.. you'll have the cube in august when Gsoc is over :P
<DreadKnight> Dflies: you have virtual destkops :)
<mefisto__> Dflies: look in /etc/X11/ and see if you have backups (eg xorg.conf.20080424112640)
<Apocalypse_dn> hi!
<DrX> anyone know how to check if DHCP is enabled?
<Dflies> argh.
<mikael_> i downloaded the KDE3 torrent by mistake, any way to change to KDE4 after installing KDE3?
<Xbehave> DreadKnight i disagree compiz is much better than kde3 and more stable than kde4
<bfrog> man
<Dflies> Now you are talking too difficult stuff for me.:(
<rickey> i gress the only thing i can do is reinstall
<bfrog> are the ubuntu servers down or something?
<jony> how do u return to KDE3 from KDE 4?
<bfrog> I'm on 100mbit and it seems like a 2400bps modem connection if anything is there at all
<DrX> er, anyone know how to check if DHCP SERVER is enabled from the command line and GUI?
<DreadKnight> Xbehave: for gnome... kwin is doing pretty good, but compiz still needs more love for kde atm...
<bfrog> kwin4 won't need compiz...
<Xbehave> Dflies use ls /etc/X11 and see if you see any files called xorg.conf
<Apocalypse_dn> ERROR failed to mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for install (E:You have held broken packages.)
<Apocalypse_dn> ^ what can i do?
<Apocalypse_dn> it's error while upgrading
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: have the same issues.. eh...
<Bauldrick> rickey: just open konsole and sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list  .. dont worry about kdesu
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, ;)
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: konqueror has broken dependencies actually... but i switched to kde4...
<jony> last time i tried to downgrade from KDE 4.0 to 3.5 linux went fubar :S
<Tin> Hi everybody. Is the DVD done? The link gives me 404 error.
<mefisto__> Dflies: in konsole, paste this: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.*          If you see anything listed, they are probably backups from before you made changes
<excitatory> jony: considering how unstable and incomplete kde4 is, you're best to install the regular (and imho, superior) kd3 version of kubuntu, then if you want, install the kde4 packages on top and just test it from time to time and use kde3 for real work.
<bfrog> is the server down?
<Dflies> mefisto__: I suppose I can't do that from LiveCD?
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, i use kde4 too
<jony> i want to downgrade totally from KDE 4.0 which im running on right now
<jony> is there any easy way to do it?
<wubrgamer> is this only for support?
<Xbehave> the 1st problem is to fix the composting problem which will break kde4 too so it doesnt matter if kde4 or compiz is better, 2ndly this is a support channel not, the aim is to help users do whatever they want not enfoce your POV over whats the best way to do it
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, are you trying to upgrade from AltCD?
<Xbehave> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: no
<Apocalypse_dn> but i yes
<mefisto__> Dflies: you can, but you have to make sure you have mounted the installation on your hard disk first
<Tin> Could you paste here Kubuntu DVD torrent link, please?
<wubrgamer> actually, i guess this is support
<Xbehave> Dflies: you can if you mount your partition it will be under /<where its mounted>/etc/X11
<Dflies> How can I mount it?
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, could you paste your /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<Apocalypse_dn> ?
<Apocalypse_dn> maybe if we will compere it, we may find a solution ;)
<wubrgamer> which kubuntu should I use? kde3 or kde4? but is kde4 stable enough?
<bfrog> I'd wait for kde 4.1
<jony> do i have to reinstall Kubuntu with KDE 3.5 or is it possible to downgrade
<bfrog> before switching to 4
<Tin> wubrgamer, KDE3, you can install KDE4 later
<jony> i wouldnt recommend KDE 4
<Xbehave> there may be an easy way of doing this, but do you know where you installed it? e.g /dev/sda1 ?
<bfrog> 4.0 is really rough
<Xbehave> jony install kubuntu-desktop to get 3.5.x back
<Dflies> errr...
<Tin> DVD torrent, anyone?
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: ok, let's see...
<Dflies> Xbehave: I have no idea :)
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, http://pastebin.com/m185117e3
<Xbehave> are there any drives on your desktop?
<Apocalypse_dn> it's mine, but there is some automatically generated Russian insertings
<Dflies> No, just About Kubuntu and Install
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, i can translate it, if you want
<Apocalypse_dn> it=them
<Tin> well... no kubuntu DVD, then?
<Xbehave> ok, well im not used to the GUI way of doing this so this may be abit tricky to follow, try typing fdisk into a konsole
<Tin> I'm really sorry to bother... but I need it to the FLISOL
<Apocalypse_dn> owh, there is symbol codes instead of letters ;)
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, so?
<Dflies> Xbehave: it gives usage information of fdisk command
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: right away xD
<lz1gjd> why cant I run adept, hw driver manager from the kmenu, desktop effects doesn't work too ? whats wrong ?
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: do you have a LP account?
<wubrgamer> rough as in how?
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, LP?
<Apocalypse_dn> What is it?
<DreadKnight> !lp
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, no
<lz1gjd> it was supposed to be all polished. ???
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: ah... erm..
<bfrog> gotta love the 9kbps connection to archive.ubuntu.com through my 100mbit university connection...
<mefisto__> Dflies: sudo fdisk -l     should list your disks
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, why do you need it?
<FrauHansen> Tin: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bfrog> that box must be hammered to death
<bfrog> I need a reinstall anyways I suppose
<Dflies> /dev/hda1   *           1       24036   193069138+  83  Linux
<Dflies> /dev/hda2           24037       24792     6072570    5  Extended
<Dflies> /dev/hda5           24037       24792     6072538+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Tin> thank you very much FrauHansen
<FrauHansen> Tin: you're welcome
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: perhaps i should report to launchpad the broken dependencies for kubuntu-desktop (mainly for konqueror) for 3.5.9
<mefisto__> Dflies: ok it looks like /dev/hda1 is your linux install partition. you can mount it in the /mnt directory of the livecd with "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<Xbehave> right now run: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 ; sudo mkdir /media/hda2 ; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<Xbehave> go with mefisto__.s way
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: i dont see how the log could help :|
<Dflies> Ok Now I can access it.
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, as for me, i can't wait long
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: try a forced install
<carlos_> ññññ
<carlos_> español
<carlos_> buenas
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: and use firefox instead of konqueror or something..
<Xbehave> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, i do
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, and i don't want forced install
<Dflies> mefisto__ Xbehave: I have it mounted and I can access it. What do I need to do now? /etc/X11/ has a file "xorg.conf"
<Apocalypse_dn> maybe i'll install it into new partition
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: well, then it will take time until it gets fixed for sure
<Xbehave> ls /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<mefisto__> Dflies: did you mount it at /mnt or /media/hda1 ??
<Apocalypse_dn> DreadKnight, my hands - my help
<Dflies> mefisto__: I typed sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Dflies> :p
<Apocalypse_dn> i'll try to install by myself
<DreadKnight> Apocalypse_dn: nothing much you can do besides bug reporting on launchpad if you aren't a MOTU yourself xD
<mefisto__> Dflies: what Xbehave said, ls /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<DreadKnight> other than a forced install
<Apocalypse_dn> ;)
<jony> Okay i've installed the desktop package how do i remove KDE 4 and run KDe 3.5 instead?
<Dflies> Ok I typed that command.. It gives this back: /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alxju> remove kke4-core & kdm-kde4 (or all package containing "kde4")
<DreadKnight> jony: the hard way... removing packages manually... you could aim for some main libraries and have the most autoremoved..
<DreadKnight> alxju: cool, do you know the other way around too? i mean i want to get rid of the "extra" packages from 3.5 that are not needed with kde4
<excitatory> i was reading about this Zen kernel on the forums and ubuntu wiki..it sounds really good, especially since I'm the experimental type.. however, I was just wondering if this is worth it or even a good idea compared to the newly released hardy kernel?
<mefisto__> Dflies: ok, looks like you don't have any old xorg.conf backups
<Dflies> ok.. So I'll just delete compiz now?
<DreadKnight> Dflies: just do it!
<Dflies> ok :---D
<DreadKnight> :-)
<Dflies> but.. How can I do it from livecd? :-D
<DreadKnight> Dflies: lol?
<skreech_> excitatory: Try it if you don't like it reboot and choose a vanilla kernel
<Dflies> DreadKnight: laughing out loud. yes.
<skreech_> Hi DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> Dflies: you remove it from you actuall instalation man, you can't edit the live cd xD
<alxju> DreadKnight: i dont understand.. i think ths are not probleme between 3.5 & 4 (no depedencies..)
<DreadKnight> skreech_: hello :-)
<Xbehave> Dflies:  its easier to do from command line, otherwise things get compliacted
<Dflies> Ok.
<DreadKnight> alxju: i mean like i would install a fresh kubuntu hardy kde4 final from the cd :P
<Xbehave> DreadKnight: you can unistall stuff from the instalation from the live CD tho
<Dflies> ok I'll go do it now @_@
<Xbehave> Dflies: basically right down the command to remove compiz
<Dflies> Ok
<Dflies> ->
<alxju> DreadKnight: so upgrade all
<mefisto__> Dflies: might be easier if you can boot from hard disk. try the recovery mode boot option then when you get to a terminal prompt, "apt-get remove compiz*"
<alxju> DreadKnight: you can remove ppa.launchpad repositories (now kde4 is included in official kubuntu's rositories)
<DreadKnight> alxju: yes... i am using hardy for quite a while actually
<DreadKnight> skreech_: how's it going? :-)
<lz1gjd> i have two sound cards, can you tell me how select particular one of them to be the default one ?
<alxju> (but i think is not a very good idea using kde4 full time now.. they miss a lot of apps)
<ctw> Hi! I'm on a Kubuntu box trying to remotely connect to a Sun box. I'm running xhost +; ssh -X username@hostname; export DISPLAY=myIP:0, but I always get the following error message when trying to start an X application: XView error: Cannot open connection to window server: myIP:0 (Server package)
<alxju> (waiting for kde 4.1.0
<ctw> does anybody have an idea how to fix it
<Admiral_Chicago> i run KDE4 full time, its pretty good
<ctw> the same sequence of commands runs fine from a Mac and an (old) Mandriva box
<alxju> ..so why not if you like that ;)
<DreadKnight> Xbehave: i don't really get that... use adept_manager or konsole to uninstall the stuff... not sure why livecd is involved into this
<ctw> I did some googling, but none of the proposed "fixes" worked
<chronos> I'm trying to find the netmini ISO of hardy so I can install it on my PPC mac. Where's it at?
<DreadKnight> Admiral_Chicago: me too, but i think it's slugish and unstalbe xD vista..
<skreech_> DreadKnight: Pertty cool trying to get 4.1 and Kobby going
<Xbehave> he cant get to a the system to boot properlym hence the problem
<aaroncampbell> Dist Upgrade is very slow right now...  I'm assuming servers are just getting pounded?
<alxju> (kde is now on 4.0.3) not 4.1 ..
<DreadKnight> skreech_: as in you want to compile 4.1 from trunk? xD
<jtisme> what program creates /usr/dict/words if you dont have one
<skreech_> DreadKnight: Shouldn't need to Alpha packages come out next week
<aaroncampbell> I'm only getting about 22k...although it HAS spiked to over 100 few short intervals
<skreech_> then we start the regular releases till June :-D
<DreadKnight> :)
<skreech_> hi gnomefre1k
<HunterSThompson> what do I need to do to upgrade from rc to final?
<skreech_> HunterSThompson: Is it installed ?
<DreadKnight> HunterSThompson: just do normal upgrades
<skreech_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should srt you out
<HunterSThompson> rc is installed but normal upgrade shows no updates available
<DreadKnight> HunterSThompson: same here, i guess we both have final :P
<HunterSThompson> guess so
<Dfizzle> Thanks!
<Dfizzle> It works
<skreech_> HunterSThompson: Should have a t least one to switch the outout of lsb_release -a to Final instead of Developement Branch
<Dfizzle> but.. without compizfusion </3
<HunterSThompson> though how I got it before the official release I have no clue
<savetheWorld> DrX: look in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-eth1.leases or /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-eth0.leases   depending on which interface you want to know
<Dfizzle> Is there any way I can get the cube with some stable way?
<skreech_> HunterSThompson: Run lsb_release -a
<DreadKnight> damn cubes xD
<Dfizzle> >_> its fancy
<DreadKnight> :D
<Dfizzle> btw I'm Dflies :p
<HunterSThompson> no LSB modules are available
<Ahmuck> hi. in ff3, is there a way to prevent the http entry bar from showing a drop down list of bookmarks.  that's annoying
<DreadKnight> Ahmuck: that feature is kick-ass
<bibstha> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bibstha> pretty silent
<bibstha> if i were to upgrade from beta?
<MKdx> hello,
<MKdx> just to confirm .. was this implemented in 8.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome ?
<Ahmuck> i've got the final release bibstha
<bibstha> Ahmuck: me too :D
<bibstha> but i had beta installed
<bibstha> so ..
<Ahmuck> ah, yes, i think i am going to do a redo
<bibstha> Ahmuck: how come?
<bibstha> hows the beta?
<bibstha> Ahmuck: i mean hows the final?
<Ahmuck> well, i'm not sure if it's me or what.  i've had to adjust fonts quite a bit
<bibstha> aah
<HunterSThompson> I guess I just figured there would be more than 0 updates after the final release
<bibstha> weird in beta, i had 800x640 in kdm and 1024x768 after login
<TheGateKeeper> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu  <<< does that upgrade path work from 6.06?
<DreadKnight> skreech_: kobby is part of gsoc ?
<gopp> hey any got dual monitor to work in ubuntu
<tzanger> I realize this channel's probably flooded with people asking about hte downloads, I just have a quick question regarding LTS vs. KDE4 remix
<tzanger> I'm running 7.10 right now, if I upgrade to 8.04 it'll be LTS; is there any way to test out kde4 without completely breaking the normal kde3.5?
<flipstar> tzanger: kubuntu is no lts relese..only ubuntu
<flipstar> and yes..kde4 installation is beside kde3..so no risk there
<DreadKnight> tzanger: you can have both DE's at the same time
<blueyed> tzanger: you can install kde3 and kde4 together
<elliott_> kmix and amarok randomy started popping up on startup when i upgraded to hardy, how do I stop it?
<tzanger> flipstar: ahh, kubuntu's at 6.06.1 for lts ok
<ckpro> hey
<tzanger> DreadKnight / blueyed how does one accomplish this?
<ckpro> anyone know how to change monitor type and card type on ubn ?
<gopp> were is the graphic card option in ubuntu
<blueyed> tzanger: Install kde4-core IIRC
<DreadKnight> tzanger: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<elliott_> also, In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<flipstar> tzanger: just install kde4 and than yo can select it from kdm
<Alumin> is it possible to set a user-defined mirror for the main package source in Adept?
<tzanger> ahhh
<dany_21a> uff.. now from the first version of kubuntu i always had following problem, hoped hardy will fix it: nada... Problem: http://f.666kb.com/i/ay34uvgt3j4o8yn14.png  - the icons left to the clock sometimes leave gaps... there is no transparent icon or so... if i click on it nothing happends and right-klick acts, as i had rightclicked onto the kicker
<DreadKnight> tzanger: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop   -- best way trust me :P
<ckpro> where do I goto change my monitor type and graphic card type ?
<tzanger> DreadKnight: ok :-)
<Alumin> right now all I have is a pre-defined list of mirrors in a tree, but we have a local mirror here
<dany_21a> Is there a bug in launchpad or so?
<ckpro> hey..
<ckpro> can someone help me
<tzanger> DreadKnight: hmm, says it can't find the package
<flipstar> ckpro: you probably need to install driver's
<elliott_> with what?
<ckpro> No lol
<ckpro> I got into it
<DreadKnight> tzanger: ok, hold on a sec to verify the name
<ckpro> I can't now..
<DreadKnight> tzanger: you must have hardy
<tzanger> DreadKnight: ah
<tzanger> so dist-upgrade first
<ckpro> when I ctrl + alt + backspace..it saide color was too low, and gave me options to config.. <-- I want to get to taht option page... so
<DreadKnight> tzanger: then install kde4 DE
<skreech_> DreadKnight: Yep :-)
<flipstar> tzanger: for gutsy there are extra repo's
<DreadKnight> skreech_: :-)
<DreadKnight> flipstar tzanger no need for PPAs no more, he wants to upgrade distro
<PhilRod> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DreadKnight> kde4 is in hardy official repository
<dystopianray> kubuntu 8.04 is the best release yet, much less buggy than 7.10
<Eruaran> sounds good
<gopp> were is the graphic card option in ubuntu??? I don't see it
<tadzik_> gopp: what do you mean?
<DreadKnight> dystopianray: just the kde3 one xD
<dystopianray> DreadKnight: oh yeah, i haven't touched kde4
<Eruaran> Has anyone tried the KDE4 CD yet ?
<Nookie> Riddell: it's nice to see that you have used my picture =)
<DreadKnight> dystopianray: kde4 will rule at 8.10 release
<dany_21a> has anyone else the same problem: http://f.666kb.com/i/ay34uvgt3j4o8yn14.png  (icons leaving gaps)
<dystopianray> DreadKnight: i'll probably wait until 9.04 or beyond for kde4
<Joeseph> Alright, I guess I'm a bit confused but.....   If I originally installed ubuntu, with gnome, then installed the kdm later, does that mean I'm running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> dystopianray: that's my problem... too much bleeding edge.. :-\
<tadzik_> Joeseph: kubuntu is just ubuntu -gnome + kde
<flipstar> dany_21a: i get a 403 on that link
<dystopianray> dany_21a: i also get a 403 on it
<Joeseph> tadzik: so kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde?  so I have kubuntu then, alrighty
<Alumin> Joeseph: it's the same thing, really, although the Kubuntu team does make some modifications to KDE that I think might not be reflected in Ubuntu's KDE packages
<dany_21a> flipstar: dystopianray ... oh thx... http://666kb.com/i/ay34uvgt3j4o8yn14.png
<Joeseph> Alumin: thanks for the clarification
<Eruaran> I've gone for the kde4 download... I hope it turns out well... otherwise I'll have to download the 3.5 one as well :P
<tadzik_> Alumin: it is, if you'll install kubuntu-desktop with apt
<Alumin> yeah, like the menu layout in Konqueror is different
<dany_21a> (again... corr. link) has anyone else the same problem: http://666kb.com/i/ay34uvgt3j4o8yn14.png (icons leaving gaps)
<Alumin> but I've never installed Ubuntu and added kde-desktop so I'm not sure
<tadzik_> i prefer dolphin
<flipstar> dany_21a: yes..i sometimes have the same prob..
<Riddell> Nookie: thanks for that
<DreadKnight> dany_21a: had that same issue.. now i have no gaps, but i have the icons on a single line, which sucks
<tadzik_> i use Gentoo actually :)
<Alumin> dolphin is OK, but Krusader's where it's at
<Joeseph> Alumin: That's what I did... seems to be doing fine
<Nookie> Riddell: u're welcome =)
<dany_21a> DreadKnight: depends on the hight of the kicker... with >53px i get two lines
<dystopianray> i can't stand dolphin, setting konqueror as the default is one of the first things I do
<tadzik_> dystopianray: isnt it by default anyway?
<DreadKnight> dany_21a: i have it the ... default size xD
<dany_21a> flipstar: i _always_ have it.. mostly when pidgin starts/ends
<dystopianray> tadzik_: no, dolphin is the default filemanager
<tadzik_> wow
<flipstar> dystopianray: same here :)
<Hybrid> i've just installed Compiz fusion but it seems like i've missed some package, because in the compizconfig settings manager there are no icons
<yago> does anyone have problem to upgrade over Cd?, I can not use kdesu
<Hybrid> where do i find that last missing package?
<spiroo> Awesome. Adept cannot fetch updates anymore. Does sombody recognize?
<tadzik_> spiroo: why?
<tadzik_> give us some error message
<spiroo> I do not know.
<tadzik_> god...
<spiroo> There is none
<flipstar> dany_21a: hm i have it very rare and never two emtpy fields..
<ckpro> can someone tell me how to change my monitor type (or how to reduce my color depth to 16 ) ??
<tadzik_> what happens actually?
<Joeseph> I just used the gnome generic uprgade center to upgrade: will that upgrade kde too? or are they two different things?
<flipstar> dany_21a: maybe play with size or so
<tadzik_> ckpro: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ckpro> then >
<spiroo> The problem is that it does not download any updates any more since I updated adept yesterday :(
<Eimann> hi
<dany_21a> flipstar: the same combination of programs sometimes too line up (in two lines) and sometimes they leave gaps...
<dystopianray> spiroo: the servers are being hammered, it is release day, thousands of people are trying to use them
<tadzik_> spiroo: tried with console ones alredy?
<spiroo> haha okay :D
<spiroo> yes of corse i have tadzik ;)
<spiroo> *course
<tadzik_> spiroo: and no error message?
<spiroo> I changed server to the swedish one, now it works.
<flipstar> tadzik_: thats no error :)
<dany_21a> flipstar:  if i "unlock" it and "lock" again it fits...
<flipstar> its's server protection from ddos or so
<spiroo> tadzik: Nope, no error. The problem as you said is that server is overloaded
<Joeseph> If I upgrade in one desktop enviroment, will it upgrade all of them? Or do the updates even have anything to do with desktop enviroments?
<Alumin> does anybody know where Adept gets its list of mirrors?  I can't find it on disk anywhere
<dystopianray> Alumin: /etc/apt/sources.list
<skreech_> HunterSThompson: something sounds wrong
<Alumin> dystopianray: no, I mean the list of mirrors that you choose one from in "manage repositories"
<dystopianray> Joeseph: it will upgrade the entire ubuntu system, the choice of DE is irrelevant
<Joeseph> dystopianray: so that means the updates don't necisarily update any DEs?
<ckpro> how do I lowere by color depth using xorg.config ?
<skreech_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Alumin> the DE will update along with the rest of the system
<BonesolTeraDyne> Alumin: that is the list. Adept uses the Apt sources
<Joeseph> Alumin: thanks, that is what I wanted to know
<dystopianray> Joeseph: any package with an update available will be updated regardless of what DE you are using
<ckpro> how do I lowere by color depth using xorg.config ?
<Alumin> I'm not phrasing the question correctly I guess
<Alumin> ok, you run Adept, right...and you get to pick your primary mirror from a list
<Joeseph> dystopianray: alright, that's good to know... thanks.... now for those last three files to download......
<yago> does anyone know how to install overr Cd rom?
<Alumin> where does that list come from?
<dystopianray> Alumin: i'm not sure about that list
<Alumin> I mean, it's not really that big of a deal, I'm already managing my sources manually by editing files in sources.list.d
<skreech_> DreadKnight: 9.04 :-)
<Alumin> I just thought it'd be fun to do it The Kubuntu Way(tm)
<DreadKnight> yago: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<spiroo> Is it possible anywhere to download kubuntu? Servers is to overloaded everywhere.
<dystopianray> spiroo: the torrents should work
<DreadKnight> spiroo: torrent
<DreadKnight> skreech_: jardy jynx? xD
<spiroo> Where to find the torrents then?
<dystopianray> i'm glad i downloaded kubuntu yesterday, i beat the rush and it turned out to be identical to the final iso
<Flare183> On Kubuntu, when I go and try to upgrade to hardy the button "Version Upgrade" Does not show up, even after I click Fetch updates What should I do?
<Flare183> nevermind
<Eimann> Does anyone of you have a contact from the Kubuntu Guys? They have some KDE4 Remix CD which is unavailable ... wanted to mirror it too, but don't know who can place an additional download link on the website
<skreech_> dystopianray: you will Love dolphin in KDE4 :-)
<dystopianray> skreech_: why?
<dystopianray> skreech_: does it have tree view?
<skreech_> DreadKnight: Jumping Jackalope :-)
<skreech_> dystopianray: Yes
<skreech_> and tags
<DreadKnight> skreech_: hmm nice
<DreadKnight> :D
<Joeseph> During the update, I failed to get two files: is it my end or your end?
<skreech_> Joeseph: Servers are being killed
<dystopianray> skreech_: tags?
<skreech_>  I've been downloading one file for near an hour now :)
<skreech_> dystopianray: Do you read truegs blog?
<desirix> Servers are down :)
<rickey> hey guys i need little help
<dystopianray> skreech_: i subscribe to planet kde but don't read every blog
<rickey>  i cant see the user list
<Alumin> man...if it were up to me, it'd be BitTorrent only for like the first two days
<rickey> how do i fix that
<skreech_> dystopianray: Check truegs last 4 or 5 blog entries
<rickey> i am in xchat
<skreech_> Really really cool stuff
<Joeseph> skreecH: Thanks, I'll just upgrade tomorow: oops, I didn't mean your end..... I meant.... well, you know
<Alumin> at least to the general public...probably a private server for people with paid support
<skreech_> Joeseph: I normally update like a week before or a week after
<skreech_>  On the day is just razy
<skreech_>  never sure why people neeeeed to have it that day :-)
<Alumin> although with that big of a swarm, BT probably blows the doors off any direct download anyway
<skreech_> Alumin: After a few hours
<skreech_>  for the first few hours the inital seeds constrain the cloud
<DreadKnight> Alumin: blizzard uses torrent for providing patches/updates for WoW
<Alumin> yeah
<Joeseph> skreech_: when is a reasonable amount of time to wait before I update again?
<Joeseph> Is there an estimate for the number of ubuntu systems out there?
<skreech_> Joeseph: 2 days should have it sorted out
<rickey> dose anyone know how to get the user list on the rigth to show up
<skreech_> Joeseph: near a million I would guess
<rickey>  i am in xchat
<DreadKnight> Joeseph: i heard it's nearly closed to infinite :-)
<Joeseph> skreech_: alright, I might try again tonight though
<Alumin> ok, we'll solve this problem the old-fasioned way
<skreech_> Joeseph: sure :-)
<elliott_> In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<Alumin> grep -rE 'hosteurope\.de' /usr
<Alumin> heh.
<skreech_> Joeseph: Just try again any time you feel the need to shine like a Heron in the sun :-D
<cham_eleon> My IDE hard disk is not recognized by the hardy kernel, i tried several things now, but don't get it working
<skreech_> elliott_: try sudo \su
<cham_eleon> my sata devices are recognized without any problems.. but the only ide disk..
<Joeseph> skreech_: alright... hahaha, so to get this straight (my first update) kde 4 will come with this update?
<skreech_> Joeseph: do You have KDE4 now?
<elliott_> cham_eleon: can non-hardy OSes see it/mount it?
<cham_eleon> elliott_: yes.
<cham_eleon> elliott_: with gutsy, everything is fine
<Joeseph> skreech_: I don't think so.....     I used sudo apt-get kde-desktop or something like that, like a week ago (and got hooked to kde)
<DreadKnight> Joeseph: you need to install that manually.. you will have both kde3 and kde4 at the same time
<tadzik_> looks like matter with new kernel
<skreech_> Joeseph: Then no.
<cham_eleon> i know that the device should be now /dev/sd* but there is only my sata hard disk recognized... no /dev/sdb
<skreech_> Joeseph: If you lllike new stuff try KDE4 but it's still rough right now
<tadzik_> cham_eleon: looked to fdisk -l alredy?
<cham_eleon> tadzik_: yes, nothing there only the sata devices
<tadzik_> how cruel
<elliott_> skreech_: yeah, when i do that, the env variables for my regular account don't follow, but they used to
<cham_eleon> tadzik_: indeed :)
<ian^> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade according how it is described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu, but the "Distribution Upgrade dialog " does not appear.
<ian^> Is there any way to start it manually?
<Joeseph> skreech_: alright, I'll just wait then...  hmmmmmmm  I assume there is a guide of some sort to tell me how to install kde4 online, but for now, I am just gonna wait
<tadzik_> cham_eleon: ian^ upgrade with "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<tadzik_> ian^: ^^
<DrX> What might be causing a green screen and pointer only for the GUI at startup (command line login OK) and what can be done about it?  Is that normal?
<tadzik_> cham_eleon: sorry :)
<Hybrid> where do i add more desktops to a the cube effect?
<ian^> And does anybody have an idea what could be the reason? I remember I had the same problem when upgrading to gutsy
<tadzik_> Hybrid: use compiz
<Hybrid> i have it right infront of me
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: try "dmesg | grep -i error"
<Hybrid> but i cant find the option
<tadzik_> Hybrid: its called desktop cube or sth
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: (or other words than error)
<tadzik_> :)
<wayneward_>  i thought hardy heron was getting pulse audio for default sound system
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: only something with ACPI
<ian^> tadzik_: Thats not the same... isn't it? It does not remove all unneeded packages, doesnt install completly new etc...
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: /DSDT.aml not found
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: and also try "sudo fdisk -l"
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i made this as root :)
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: np
<tadzik_> ian^: well, ive done this when upgrading 7.04->7.10 and it worked
<Hybrid> yeah i've found the options but i cant change how many desktops i want to have
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: only the sata devices are listed there..
<tadzik_> ian^: ya can try changing repos for those for 8.04, but im not sure if it works :p
<tadzik_> ask some ubuntu user maybe xP
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: ouch... than find out what sata controler you have (lspci) and ask googe :/ sry...
<travioso> anyone know if ipw2200/rtap works in Hardy?
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: I get a "SRST failed (errno=-16)" with "ata7"
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: the sata related things are working, but not the ide things
<tadzik_> travioso: ya mean canon ip2200?
<travioso> no..  wireless card..
<tadzik_> aw, sorry then :)
<travioso> np
<dystopianray> travioso: it should, try it out with kismet or something
<dystopianray> travioso: i actually have a ipw2200 card in my laptop, i'll have to try kismet at some point
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: oh.. sata is and ide is not working... always had it the other way round :)
<travioso> i'm on 7.10 now, didn't want to upgrade until i know..
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: yes correct. sata works (only a hdd and a cdrw) but my only ide drive is not recognized any more :(
<rickey> is the kubuntu download severs back up yet?
<travioso> i tried on rc1 but rtap has issues with 2.6.24 kernel and being and all 0 mac address..
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: maybe you can change the mode of the ide/sata controller... i always have ther some different options
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: ...in the bios
<ct|kyle> does kubuntu Hardy support Dell blue tooth mouse and keyboards?
<dystopianray> travioso: all 0 mac address?
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i tried that too... i'm working on this issue for hours now..
<rickey> dose anyone know if the severs are up again
<dystopianray> rickey: try them out and see
<cham_eleon> there are some bugs in launchpad, but no solutions for me
<mefisto__> hardy upgrade crashed, now I can't sudo. Any suggestions?
<rickey> i am not in kubuntu rigth now
<rickey>  i came over here to puppy so i could find out
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: ...hmm the above error may be a hint (SRST failed (errno=-16)) - try to extend grep with "-A3 -B3"
<pascalFR> mefisto__:  what does sudo say ?
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: and google the error string
<keylocker> hello everybody
<spiroo> haha, this channel is overfloaded :D
<rickey> do you meqan you can get into apt manager?
<travioso> dystopianray:  just meant for listening..  i read that the 00:00:00:00:00:00 mac address was what was causing issues with the kernel
<mefisto__> pascalFR: can not resolve host
<keylocker> someone can tellme how stable is 8.04 kde4 remix?
<spiroo> Dept works, but it takes time
<rickey> i gave up and reinstalled
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i googled for it but everything was not a solution for me right now
<pascalFR> mefisto__:   juste try    sudo -i    <enter>
<rickey>  but the severs went dwon
<rickey>  so i got to do it over again
<dystopianray> woah the wine repos for hardy are already up
<mefisto__> pascalFR: same error
<spiroo> KDE4 is just a mess :(
<vito_> inviti compleanni high school musical
<rickey> yea it is rigth now
<rickey>  but i like it,s looks
<robd> Hey guys
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit confused about symbolic links ..for some reason I need permission to launch an application (google earth) to open it totally. What the best way to make a link on the desktop without having to do the run command thing every time .
<robd> I'm having an issue downloading from us.archive.ubuntu.com. Are there other mirrors I could use?
<pascalFR> mefisto__: kdesudo adept_manager  still working ?
<rickey> robd did it stop working
<robd> Strangely I'm on a 10mbit line, but my connection to the us.archive box just sucks (45k/sec)
<robd> rickey: It's just always been terrible
<dystopianray> robd: subtitute us for a differnet country code and try again
<robd> cool
<rickey> i lost a download update
<mefisto__> pascalFR: no, I can't get root access in any way, kdesu, kdesudo, sudo
<rickey>  noe got to do it all agian i am afared
<pascalFR> mefisto__: and you dont have any shell still in root  somewhere ?
<rickey> i am sorry , a install download update
<rickey> he he he he
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: do you know which kernelmodule is responsible for your pata controller?
<mefisto__> pascalFR: no, but as I said, upgrade crashed (which obviously had root access)
<pascalFR> mefisto__: i am afraid you have to reboot in maintenance mode  (if it still works ...) then apt-get update   ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: not really, i have an asus p5n3
<rickey> i am going to try it again ans see if i can smock my computer this time  ,he he he
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i can try to get this information
<mefisto__> pascalFR: that's what I thought, but I'm dreading it. upgrade got half way before it crashed
<spiroo> Is it possible to check current using ubuntu version?
<robd> dystopianray: Awesome, thanks
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: try to find out (lspci and google will help) and than "sudo modprobe <modul>" and watch dmesg
<pascalFR> spiroo: cat /proc/version
<spiroo> thank you pascal
<yuuki_> Hi, just installed a fresh hardy kubuntu. Epiphany doesn't work saying "could not start gnome web browser, startup failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session. Anyone know why ?
<robd> dystopianray: Just wondering, why don't they have a generic mirror dns that would find the fastest server and direct you to that ip?
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: in lspci "IDE interface" should be correct or?
<flipstar> got trouble's with headphones and intelhda..where to start .. ?
<Alumin> success!
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: guess so, if you just have one (controller)
<Alumin> three cheers for massive system-wide recursive grepping
<pascalFR> mefisto__: yeah it is unpredictable whether you will be able to get a maintenance shell
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: only one - yes
<Alumin> /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<Alumin> that's where Adept gets its mirror list from :)
<spiroo> What does this line tell me about current version? "Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008"
<robd> Alumin: okay... so why doesn't it ping each mirror and then go with the fastest one?
<Alumin> spiroo: the best way I've found to determine your Ubuntu version is to look at sources.list
<spiroo> Alumin: How do I do that? I wantto check if I have beta or final release of Hardy. I updated yesterday, and guess I got the ones from final :D
<ct|kyle> ﻿does kubuntu Hardy support Dell blue tooth mouse and keyboards?
<Alumin> robd: there's a button for that...but our local mirror isn't in the list
<pascalFR> spiroo: cat /etc/issue
<Alumin> spiroo: does your sources.list have hardy sources in it?
<Alumin> oh, it is in /etc/issue
<robd> Alumin: Oh, where's the button?
<juan_> I just installed Kubuntu ... is firefox not included in this release?
<Alumin> Ubuntu needs its own /etc/debian_version equivalent
<Alumin> juan_: not by default
<robd> Alumin: I'm from the FreeBSD world so I'm not used to GUI's by default
<Odd-rationale> How do I choose my video drivers, resolution, etc? I looked in the xorg file. I don't understand "Configured Video Device"... :?
<Alumin> the default web browser is Konqueror
<juan_> Ok ... I'm trying to add it via Adept Installer, but it's not finding "firefox"
<juan_> Konqueror is pretty but I prefer FF ...
<Alumin> robd: well, the backend for that button is the apt-mirror script
<robd> Alumin: ok
<Odd-rationale> Sorry. wrong channel...
<Alumin> juan_: maybe they changed to iceweasel?
<juan_> What do you mean?
<pascalFR> spiroo:   the officiel command is          lsb_release -a
<spiroo> Alumin: I am not sure if it is hardy sources
<Alumin> due to licensing issues, some distributions (like Debian) are using the name iceweasel
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i think it's pata_amd
<Alumin> firefox is iceweasel, thunderbird is icedove
<juan_> er
<Alumin> I'm not kidding :p
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: i get a "port is slow" warning, after that the above mentioned error, than "port disabled, ignoring"
<spiroo> pascalIFR: Does only say that I have 8.04 and hardy not if it is final or beta :D
<winterelf> hi people... got a wierd problam... trying to "apt-get install" and it stacks on "connecting to ubuntu.... "
<Alumin> that, or your search is just failing for some other reason
<juan_> Ah christ ... I just made the jump from Ubuntu to Kubuntu ... it's not looking as easy to use
<BonesolTeraDyne> Alumin: Don't forget SeaMonkey being renamed to IceApe
<Odd-rationale> Only debian is doing the renaming thing, right?
<juan_> yeah, doing a search for "iceweasel" turns up nothing.
<Alumin> oh yah, that too
<Odd-rationale> and hence ubuntu.
<Alumin> is it just Debian?  not sure
<BonesolTeraDyne> Odd-rationale: IceWeasel and company is is the ubuntu reops
<pascalFR> spiroo:  I think it is written   in /etc/issue during beta rc...
<winterelf> some 1?
<pascalFR> anyway any upgrade from today  is  final ... :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> Odd-rationale: but you're right, Ubuntu isn't shoving the renameing down it's users throats
<juan_> What's up with this
<spiroo> pascalFR: Nope, sorry
<juan_> Neither firefox nor "iceweasel" are found in Adept.
<Odd-rationale> wasn't it about something with debian having trouble with the names?
<pirats> hello
<juan_> Is there any reason why Ubuntu comes with FF, but not Kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> juan_: you using hardy or gutsy?
<dystopianray> juan_: kubuntu comes with konqueror
<juan_> Hardy, Josh
<juan_> Just downloaded it now ... and not kde 4
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: you get this errors on modprobe? (in dmesg)
<juan_> dystopianray: Yeah, I noticed ... but I can't even download FF from adept in Kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> juan_: look for firefox3 then
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: yes.
<Odd-rationale> juan_: kubuntu is not kde/qt
<Odd-rationale> *firefos
<Odd-rationale> x
 * juan_ falls over
<Odd-rationale> i mean
<spiroo> pascalFR: The ironic thing after yesterday which was when I got final version. Now it works a lot WORSE than beta/RC :D
<dystopianray> juan_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<juan_> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<dystopianray> juan_: sudo apt-get update
<juan_> updating my package list
 * juan_ crosses fingers
<JoshOvki> juan_: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<dystopianray> JoshOvki: firefox depends on firefox-3.0
<juan_> Thanks Josh, but I don't much care for FF3
<pascalFR> spiroo:  hooo :)  can u elaborate  what works worse for example ?
<dystopianray> juan_: firefox package is ff3
<juan_> ugh
<juan_> You're killing me here
<juan_> The only reason I moved to Kubuntu is because of the taskbar
<dany_21a> cham_eleon: sorry.. no idea - but you could try it in #kernel
<juan_> woo there it goes
<dystopianray> juan_: what's not to like about firefox 3 anyway?
<ariqs> is kubuntu polished? I want KDE more than gnome, but I've herad that KDE isn't really polished for ubuntu. People can be full of shit though :)
<juan_> FF3 is nice ... but not all my great addons work for it yet.
<JoshOvki> juan_: sudo apt-get install firefox-2  then :)
<juan_> ariqs ... it's very pretty
<juan_> yeah, downloading ff2 now
<JoshOvki> kk :)
<dystopianray> ariqs: i think kde works just fine on ubuntu
<pascalFR> ff3 seems quicker than ff2 now
<juan_> KDE also has the only tabbed FTP client I could find.
<dystopianray> ariqs: best way to see is to just try it out
<Ahmuck> yes, i don't like firefox3 myself
<Ahmuck> no extensions, etc.
<juan_> It won't even work with tabs-plus!
<Ahmuck> the one extension i do need, not available for ff3
<DarkriftX> im trying to disable compiz (i removed the autostart script, but it still starts)
<DarkriftX> is there a setting in kde i need to change back?
<tekteen> DarkriftX: you need to start kwin
<juan_> System - Desktop Effects ?
<tekteen> DarkriftX: then logout
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<tekteen> DarkriftX: next time you login kwin will be there
<Ahmuck> how do you get the box model in compiz in kubuntu, where it will rotate?
<juan_> yey costa rica server!
<pascalFR> I wonder if there is a mean to finely adjust compiz parameters other than   Desktop effects ?
<mefisto__> juan_: there is a tabmixplus for ff3, you just have to look around to find it
<dystopianray> pascalFR: compiz has it's own settings thing that you can use
<tekteen> Ahmuck: go to #compiz-fusion
<Ahmuck> dystopianray: in the menu?  or CLi
<dystopianray> Ahmuck: it's not installed by default
<pascalFR> dystopianray: before hardy  there was a complete GUI to configure compiz
<dystopianray> Ahmuck: i don't remember what the package name is though
<Ahmuck> dystopianray: yes, i have the same question as pascalFR
<dystopianray> pascalFR: it'd be the same gui,you just need to install it
<Ahmuck> ok, thx
<tekteen> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<tekteen> compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<dystopianray> compizconfig-settings-manager ?
 * Ahmuck wonders why kubuntu did not include a configuration manager for compiz
<pascalFR> I thought it was  compizconfig-backend-kconfig
<juan_> I like how Kubuntu automatically knew my video driver ... unlike Ubuntu which had to download it.
<Ahmuck> Ahmuck: ccsm is the CompizConfig Settings Manager, see: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CCSM . To install ccsm on Ubuntu Gutsy:  « sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager »
<mefisto__> it's compizconfig-settings-manager in gutsy. don't know if the package name has changed
<dystopianray> juan_: which driver?
<pascalFR> seems to be the same
<pascalFR> trying to install on very busy servers :)
<juan_> intel media accelerator 950
<dystopianray> juan_: that should work on ubuntu too
<dystopianray> juan_: you should not have had to install any driver for it
<juan_> It "works" but it was obviously laggy
<juan_> like it wasn't using hardware acceleration
<juan_> Hmmm ... I'm thinking of a file browser ... it's the name of an ancient Viking God...
<mefisto__> Ahmuck: what's the one extension you need for ff3?
<juan_> Thundar? Thunbar?
<ShadowMaster> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 on a system which had grub previously setup as the boot manager for gentoo, vista and winxp. Installed to replace gentoo. Upon restarting post install however i now recieve the error: Missing Operating System, and all information i can find on the forums regarding restoring/installing grub from live CD draws a blank as the find /boot/grub/stage1 finds nothing
<mefisto__> thunar
<juan_> thanks!
<ShadowMaster> iow, im currently stuck with an unbootable system
<juan_> That's funny ... can't find wine-doors in Adept ...
<pascalFR> dystopianray:  compizconfig-settings-manager  works    thanks
<shentey> Hey! I've just installed Kubuntu 8.04. Flash on the live cd worked in konqueror but not installed on hdd. I've also updated plugins. Can anybody help?
<dystopianray> juan_: i don't think that's in the repos at all
<mefisto__> ShadowMaster: have you tried super grub disk? http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<juan_> It was when I was using Ubuntu
<ShadowMaster> mefisto__: No, will have a look
<juan_> NB: You may need to perform ‘apt-get purge wine-doors’ on debian/ubuntu in order to prevent a preferences clash
<juan_> I knew I wasn't crazy
<juan_> Are some things missing from Kubuntu adept manager that are in Ubuntu adept manager?
<dystopianray> juan_: are you sure you weren't using some other repo to get wine-doors?
<juan_> Synaptic
<dystopianray> juan_: no, they are both frontends for apt
<DarkriftX> ok, got kwin started, and now one of my apps is open, but not visible.. i need to save changes so is there any way i can force it to show? (its not in taskbar or tray)
<juan_> ... is this not the same? Synaptic and adept manager?
<dystopianray> juan_: there is no wine-doors package in ubuntu at all
<juan_> I'd feel pretty stupid if they weren't
<dystopianray> juan_: they are two different programs, but are both frontends for apt
<juan_> dystopinray: There has to be. I'm too stupid to install it manually.
<dystopianray> juan_: there isn't
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<travioso> anyone else having probs with adept?  it keeps hanging on me when it gets to gutsy-security/restricted..  just started today, no changes to sys
<samuel16> I can´t upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04
<dystopianray> travioso: the servers will be extremely slow due to hardy having just been released
<samuel16> I am using Kubuntu 8.04 Beta
<dystopianray> samuel16: you are probably also experiencing slow servers
<travioso> gotcha..  i was guessing that one..   downloading via torrent to upgrade..
<samuel16> Hmm
<samuel16> But I can click on fetch updates but then it would´nt show me the version upgrade button
<travioso> clicked on version upgrade and it stalls on the release notes..
<juan_> dystopianray: You're right, it's a deb package
<dystopianray> samuel16: you're already on 8.04 you won't get a version upgrade, just update your packages like normal and you're done
<samuel16> thanks
<juan_> I want to kiss whoever added the quick launch to KDE's menu bar
<juan_> by god I tried for 3 days to get Gnome to do this
<juan_> and here KDE has it as defualt
<juan_> default
<SlimeyPete> you mean the Favourite bit?
<juan_> quicklauncher
<timmy_> Hey.. How am I able to reconfigure X? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is too limited
<juan_> The thing that is similar to Window's feature
<timmy_> and i have to add 1024x758@85hz
<juan_> Quick Launch
<dystopianray> timmy_: edit xorg.conf directly
<timmy_> LOL.. why reconfiguring x-server is always harder with every release
<juan_> Gnome sort of did it, but making the task bar bigger simply made the icons bigger and they did not use multiple rows
<timmy_> ok.. so i gotta do that and mess up with it.. So where is it located at?
<dystopianray> timmy_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juan_> dystopianray: do you have a long white beard
<timmy_> dystopianray: i checked that already
<timmy_> Somewhy there is absolutely nothing referring to my resolution
<dystopianray> juan_: no, i'm afraid not
<dystopianray> although that would be awesome
<juan_> There's a way to make Thunar my default file manager in Gnome ... is there something similar for KDE?
<kaminix> Anyone know when UIM panel will be available in KDE 4?
<tsb> I'm on 8.04 now. Is there any problem installing kde4 alongside with kd3? kde3 would be my working enviroment.
<dystopianray> juan_: open konqueror, settings -> configure konqueror, file associations, inode
<dystopianray> juan_: you can change the application that handles 'directory' and 'system_directory' by default
<juan_> Why shoul I open Konqueror when Dolphin is my file manager?
<mefisto__> juan_: I know how to do it in gutsy, but konqueror in hardy may have changed. Konqueror settings > file associations > inode > directory, move the file manager you want to the top of the list
<dystopianray> juan_: if dolphin allows you to get to the file association settings, then use that instead
<StealthCP> konqueror is not installable, causing problems with dependancies in apt.
<StealthCP>  http://pastebin.com/d7f68eff1
<mefisto__> juan_: then do the same for system_directory
<StealthCP> How can I resolve the problem with installing konqueror?
<Elda> Hello
<dystopianray> StealthCP: have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<StealthCP> Yep.
<juan_> mefisto__: thank you sir that worked great
<Elda> I am curious.... is it normal for the apt-get to go slowly after a new release? :s
<StealthCP> and clean, and everything, konqueror is not instalable, no matter what is done
<HunterSThompson> mine is
<dystopianray> Elda: yes, thousands of people are trying to use it
<StealthCP> the output above shows this.
<juan_> Thumar is the only file manager that has compact list just like Windows
<Elda> First time updating to a new version... and I decided to go from Kubuntu - Ubuntu and want to make sure I didn't break anything heh
<dystopianray> juan_: compact list?
<dany_21a> where can i find gnome-compiz-manager under hardy?
<Elda> err Ubuntu -> Kubuntu
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to allow multiple instances of k3b?  I have two DVD burners in my machines, and I'd like to be able to burn two separate projects at once.
<juan_> yes ... instead of showing icons of items in a folder, it shows a list
<dany_21a> (or what shall i use under KDE)
<juan_> sort of a graphical representation of terminal's ls command
<kaminix> tsb: No probs using KDE 4 alongside with KDE 3. Keep the kdm-kde3 though, you'll be given the choice when installing.
<aaroncampbell> When I just try to open k3b again, it takes me to the current window and says that it's busy
<mefisto__> juan_: konqueror can do compact lists too, it's called multicolumn view
<Elda> I'm quite happy with 8.04... first time EVERYTHING has worked out of the box for me lol
<kaminix> tsb: Also, be preapared to expand your KMenu enties by two.
<juan_> I'm confused ... is Konqueror the web browser or the file manager?
<mefisto__> juan_: then make the icons small as possible
<Elda> juan I think it's both :s
<mefisto__> juan_: konqueror tries to do everything ;)
<kaminix> Elda: juan_: It does work as both, and some other things.
<dystopianray> juan_: konqueror can do a lot of things
<Elda> Ah
<StealthCP> Elda, I must agree, there's no time like the present, and I've decided 8.04 is the best yet and is feasible to hand out to Windows users, without having to go over and help them install everything themselves :)
<StealthCP> Even restricted packages they may want explain themselves well and are easy to install
<Elda> Have been using Ubuntu for a semester or two now, lol
<dany_21a> where can i find gnome-compiz-manager under hardy? (or what shall i use to configure compiz under KDE?)
<Elda> so was happy/a bit nervous when I heard about 8.04 as it took a lot to get 7.04 perfect xD
<Elda> This doesn't even need a dsdt patch \o/
<StealthCP> dystopianray, any thoughts?
<juan_> ok, now, in Ubuntu I had Pidgion not stay on my list of opened programs, but only the small icon when a new message arrived
<juan_> How is this done in KDE?
<dystopianray> StealthCP: i'm not sure why you can't install konqueror, it's a very strange error
<StealthCP> It appears to be a file conflict
<mefisto__> StealthCP: have you tried apt-get instead of aptitude?
<dystopianray> juan_: is it something you had to configure within gnome?
<StealthCP> from the package kio_umountwrapper, however I doubted any package should have the same two files
<Elda> W/ Konqueror would it be worth it to install Fire Fox?
<matt_> the newest 8.04 *kde 3 cd won't boot for me. neither would the beta of it. Why? I've checked the md5 sum of it, it checks up. Someone once told me something about burning the disk at a low speed...how low?
<dystopianray> matt_: what happens when you try to boot them?
<dystopianray> matt_: if the md5sum checks out then slower burning won't do anything
<matt_> dystopianray: the kubuntu slidey bar screen comes up, then it goes to a cli with error type things...
<StealthCP> mefisto__, I have, I shall try again, just to double check
<dystopianray> Elda: konqueror doesn't work with every site properly, i can be useful to have firefox as well
<Elda> Okey
<matt_> dystopianray: i mean't the md5 of the image, not the disk..
<mefisto__> Elda: firefox supports more websites. and has extensions
<Elda> Yep
<Elda> I adore FF
<dystopianray> matt_: check the md5sum of the disk
<harolddong> should the rc need to upgrade?
<matt_> dystopianray: how do i do that? md5sum /dev/???
<harolddong> cause I'm not showing anything
<dystopianray> harolddong: yes, there have been updated packages since the rc
<Elda> I am also curious how would I go about installing the codecs?
<dystopianray> matt_: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<dystopianray> Elda: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<harolddong> well then how do I get them to show up when I fetch updates?
<dystopianray> harolddong: when was the last time you updated?
<harolddong> day before yesterday I believe there a few things that updated
<juan_> You guys are way more helpful than #ubuntu
<juan_> probably because they have 500x more people asking questions at once
<StealthCP> http://pastebin.com/d513fd43e
<matt_> dystopianray: once i remember someone talking about this problem, yet they said that ubuntu would load. if the md5 checks up right, perhaps i'll try ubuntu latest...
<dystopianray> matt_: check the md5sum of the cd before you do anything
<Elda> dystopianray, I got an odd message :s
<dystopianray> Elda: oh?
<Elda> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libxine1-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<matt_> dystopianray: doing so right now, like i said....or thought i said :)
<juan_> Ok ... I'm trying to get my Audigy sound card to work, but the system's been trying to restart my sound system for 3 minutes now.
<matt_> dystopianray: hate to say it, but they're the same...
<dystopianray> matt_: it's possible tha tubuntu might load, it might be useful to try it if it's not too much trouble
<matt_> dystopianray: hmm...just wondering what the problem is....
<dystopianray> juan_: i'd recommend turning off the kde sound system, it's completely crap and the kde sounds are terrible
<dystopianray> matt_: hardware incompatibility most likely
<freeblowed> why isn't there an official torrent of the 8.04 remix?
<matt_> trying to get the 8.04kde3 disk to boot gives me a terminal with error messages after the kubuntu loading screen...
<juan_> No I mean I get no sound at all
<matt_> dystopianray: but how? i mean...7.10 is working perfectly...
<dystopianray> matt_: a regression in 8.04
<dystopianray> juan_: does alsamixer work?
<dystopianray> juan_: run it in a terminal
<juan_> so Disable the Sound System?
<matt_> dystopianray: ahhh...right. probably be fixed relatively soon too...
<sgrover> I heard dvd playback should work out of the box with Kubuntu... no luck here.... any tips?
<matt_> dystopianray: downloading ubuntu...i'll try that (yikes!)
<pascalFR> sgrover: regionset
<Odd-rationale> sgrover: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sgrover> Odd-rationale: hehe that wouldn't be "out of the box" now would it.. LOL
<Odd-rationale> sgrover: i should ask, encru=ypted dvd?
<Odd-rationale> encrypted
<dystopianray> sgrover: install libdvdread3
<dystopianray> sgrover: then run this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<dystopianray> sgrover: also instlal libxine1-ffmpeg
<sgrover> with Gutsy, yes, I would expect to need to do all that.  But I heard that wasn't necessary with Hardy.
<matt_> dystopianray: btw, do you know much about 8.04 over 7.10 SERVER?
<mefisto__> juan_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart       --see if that works
<dystopianray> matt_: what do you need help with?
<juan_> Weird, my volume icon on my tray disappeared
<sgrover> hmm.... maybe I should actually install the 3.59 version.... I installed the remix version (kde4)....
<Elda> I did the remix and it works happily for me :s
<dystopianray> Elda: you're using kde4?
<Elda> Only niggle I had was that if you did the live cd --> install the thing was annoying
<Elda> I think it's KDE 4 at least hehe
<sgrover> Elda: I did the alternate install have had more luck that way.
<Elda> yep
<Elda> I did that the second time
<Elda> did the direct install and it was fast/easy
<sgrover> Elda: if you have the blue wavy background with the big black bar across the bottom, then you have kde4
<nexano>  anyone ever used esperanza along with xmms2? im having trouble connecting to my other computer via esperanza :/
<Elda> Yep
<dreamcoder> i cant beleive i have just spent all day backing up to put a piece of crap like hardy with kde4 on my pc
<Elda> I do and I checked the info :D
<juan_> dystopianray: Where do I tell Kubuntu what device to use as default sound?
<mefisto__> can the kde4 panel colour be changed?
<Elda> Version 4.0.3
<sgrover> and DVD playback is working for you?
<juan_> I'm using a PCI Audigy2 card
<matt_> dystopianray: just wondering if it would be "benifitial" to update the 8.04 on my headless home media server...
<dystopianray> juan_: you have multiple sound cards?
<Elda> have not tried
<Elda> let me get one
<juan_> Yes ... on motherboard and pci card
<dystopianray> matt_: only if you want to take advantage of something new in 8.04
 * Elda loves her Kubuntu install so far xD
<matt_> dystopianray: but that's what i'm asking, what IS new in the server edition?
<dystopianray> Elda: sgrover: it won't work unless you've installed a few packages
<utgard1> hey people, where do I report a broken link at  KUbuntu download page ?
<Elda> well it detected the cd
<Elda> Im trying to figure out how to the codecs
<dystopianray> matt_: i don't know what particular server enhancements there are (if any) other than package updates
<sgrover> dystopianray: for gutsy, that's a given.  But Hardy was supposedly going to work out of the box.
<juan_> Well, onboard sound works ... but not my audigy ... so weird
<rickey> hey some of the download severs are down
<rickey>  becarefull
<dystopianray> sgrover: hardy kde3 maybe
<matt_> dystopianray: i'll take a look at the ubuntu
<Elda> So
<Elda> how do I do codecs? :>
<dystopianray> sgrover: and it wasn't supposed to work out of the box it's supposed to bring up a small wizard to install the appropriate codecs and what not for you
<sgrover> dystopianray: that's what I'm thinking.  I'm not really happy with 4 yet.  Still seems tooo, um... obscure.
<dystopianray> Elda: libxine1-ffmpeg is the codec package, if it won't install then run sudo apt-get update first
<sgrover> dystopianray: I tried with a native Ubuntu install earlier - kinda worked... until it couldn't get the codecs cuz the servers are tooooooo hammered today... :)
<mefisto__> juan_: asoundconf set-default-card "the-card-you-want"   |   to get the soundcards names, asoundconf list
<Elda> doing firefox atm
<juan_> What's kde's equivalent to gedit?
<mefisto__> juan_: kate or kwrite
<dystopianray> juan_: kate
<sgrover> kwrite is really kate with a simpler interface.
<sgrover> kate has a number of features coders and advanced users will like
<mefisto__> kwrite is more like gedit
<juan_> thank you ... I just edited my xorg.conf file for my mx400 mouse ... how do I reload it?
<sgrover> that sucks!  Have to tell KDE4 twice to close....
<dystopianray> juan_: ctrl+alt+backspace (make sure you save any work you have open)
<juan_> looks like reloading x
<juan_> here goes
<sgrover> once from the kmenu, then from the splash it brings up.
<taweth> Does anyone know what repositories to use if I want my install to track KDE4 as closely as possible?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories says that there are some unofficial packages, and has some helpful instructions on adding Jonathan Riddell's GPG key, but then it just says to see the main announcements page to find out which repositories to add, which yields no results.
<Riddell> taweth: that's out of date, hardy hsa the latest packages
<dreamcoder> anyone using gutsy kubuntu DO NOT upgrade to that piece of pooo call hardy with kde it really is poo
<taweth> Ah.  Is the 4.0 version of hardy going to continue in upgrading with KDE4, or has it been frozen at its current state until Hardy+1?
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: i disagree, 8.04 is significantly better than gutsy, gutsy was a buggy piece of crap
<SlimeyPete> I haven't really noticed any differences yet
<SlimeyPete> the stuff that used to work still works, the stuff that didn't still doesn't
<juan_> Is that why gutsy is not LTS?
<dystopianray> juan_: gutsy was never intended to be LTS
<dreamcoder> so why is it that i have a reslotion which is wrong the wrong monitor and no gui to correct it?
<matt_> dystopianray: i have to say, this torrent is really being overloaded...everyone must be downloading and then starting the installation, 75k/s is terrible. perhaps i'll leave my server running it a few days to help out. i can upgrade my server later...
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: x.org is configured incorrectly and nobody has coded up a gui to do it
<dystopianray> matt_: i'd consider 75KB/s to be very good
<dreamcoder> so thats one MAIN reason to stay with gutsy?
<dystopianray> excellent even
<juan_> matt_: I got mine in 3 hours today
<dreamcoder> i loved gutsy neevr had a problem with it
<dreamcoder> will be going back
<dreamcoder> i aint a pc tech or anything
<juan_> also
<dreamcoder> so gui's are important
<juan_> I did not use one of the mirrors listed on ubuntu website
<matt_> dystopianray: juan_ hmm...well i started it before going to work, kubuntu that is, it was finished. now ubuntu says it'll take about 2  hours...so perhaps it is ok...
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: file a bug report
<mefisto__> dreamcoder: maybe try restoring your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file before reinstalling gutsy
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: how about just getting someone to help you setup your x.org so you do have the correct resolution?
<dreamcoder> i think i will just go back to what i know sorry i dont mean to complain so much just i was so looking forward to gutsy being improved thats all
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: a few small additions to xorg.conf will most likely fix it
<dreamcoder> yeah but then there is all the programs that i cant select in add/remvoe programs which i want to install
<juan_> Are there any must have programs you guys recommend for Kubuntu?
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: have you updated your package list?
<dystopianray> juan_: it really depends on what you want to do
<dreamcoder> how do i do that? i am back on my windows now i was linux only for 8 months until i installed hardy few hrs ago and had to revert to windows
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: sudo apt-get update
<dystopianray> dreamcoder: that will update the package list, or just open adept and get it to update, just like in gutsy
<sgrover> "had" to revert to windows?  Not revert to gutsy???
<ScorpKing> i want to upgrade to 8.04 but i din't have enough bandwidth here to download apps. is there a way i can parse my apt-move repo and just run aptitude --download-only <apps-from-my-repo> on a remote box that has the bandtwidth i need?
<dreamcoder> gutsy is long gone
<dreamcoder> i did a fresh install
<harolddong> gutsy is dead
<harolddong> burn the gutsy
<mefisto__> is there still krandrtray for hardy? maybe dreamcoder could try that as a gui way?
<sgrover> just cuz there is new doesn't mean the old is totally dead.  Heck, I still see 5.10 installs around
<dystopianray> mefisto__: that won't help
<mefisto__> it can change screenres
<sgrover> It's a matter of how you use your box, and how comfortable you are working with *nix in general.
<harolddong> I just wana burn stuff
<mefisto__> harolddong: so burn a kubuntu cd for someone
<juan_> this is weird ... why aren't my harddrives listed under /mnt
<harolddong> ah the kubuntu channel comes to my aid yet again
<flipstar> juan_: look under /media
<juan_> only cdrom's there
<juan_> Wow ... that is *weird* ... where'd my windows directory get listed
<flipstar> juan_: look at systemsettings>advanced>drives then
<juan_> why are they under /dev >=[
<flipstar> !filesystem | juan_
<ubotu> juan_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mefisto__> juan_: that's hardware devices. you're looking for the mounted filesystem
 * juan_ sighs
<juan_> !filesystem
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<juan_> oh haha
<PascalFR> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yuuki_> can anyone confirm this ? just install hardy (dvd version) and there is no splashscreen setting for kde
<yuuki_> in system settings or kcontrol
<poseidon> What is the difference between regular HH and KDE 4 Remix?  Does the regular kubuntu 8.04 come with kde 3?
<aaroncampbell> I was part way through a dist upgrade ("fetching the upgrades"), and it kicked me out to the KDE login screen.  I logged back in, and the upgrade process was gone.  I re-opened Adept Manager, and the version upgrade button is gone, but it says that I have 1024 upgradable packages.  If I just upgrade them will everything work OK?
<aaroncampbell> poseidon: KDE3 vs KDE4
<juan_> Wow ... another different between KDE and Gnome ... in Gnome I can easily access my Windows drive and read/write to it.
<poseidon> aaroncampbell k thanks
<ariqs> you can't do that in KDE, juan?
<mefisto__> juan_: do you have gnome installed? is it just kde that can't see the windows disk?
<ScorpKing> phew. it's madness in #ubuntu
<juan_> I over-wrote Ubuntu with Kubuntu
<juan_> ntfs-3g is installed
<mefisto__> juan_: look for ntfs configuration tool in kmenu
<MrUnagi> what the heck is kubuntu remix
<ek> Anyone here know what KDE uses to check if there is a CD in the CDROM device before it's mounted?
<nexus> its KD4
<MrUnagi> is kde 4 not ready?
<MrUnagi> its says edgier
<MrUnagi> why did they have to make this difficult
<juan_> yeyyy got it working
<nexus> KDE4 isint ready no
<nexus> thats why its a "remix"
<MrUnagi> wow
<nexus> its not stable yet
<MrUnagi> when is it suppose to be ready
<juan_> You guys have been a great help to this complete newbie
<mefisto__> juan_: so windows disk is in /media now?
<juan_> no
<juan_> it's /sda1
<juan_> after I enabled it
<juan_> Kubuntu makes me think .
<juan_> where's the feature to turn that off
<mefisto__> you mean /media/sda1 right?
<juan_> no
<juan_> It's mounted in /sda1
<juan_> I think I told it to do that right now when I enabled it
<juan_> Fine with me
<mefisto__> a new folder at root level? not a good idea. k/ubuntu uses /media normally for mounting disks
<juan_> Why does it matter if it's at / or /media?
<juan_> I've always seen it in /mnt ... never in /media btw
<mefisto__> kde (and gnome too, I think) expects disks mounted in /media. some gui friendliness won't work right
<ScorpKing> what is the direct link for the desktop iso torrent?
<cbr> when will the ibex repo be opened?
<daemon3> Are there instructions for upgrading Ubuntu from a live disc?
<daemon3> I'm googling.
<juan_> I've got to say, Wine-doors is the best thing ever
<mefisto__> daemon3: I think if you just put the cd in it will ask you if you want to upgrade
<daemon3> No.  It doesn't.
<daemon3> Please don't tell me I got the wrong package.
<BonesolTeraDyne> daemon3: I thought there was an "Upgrade" option on the boot menu for the liveCD
<mefisto__> daemon3: kdesu "/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<BonesolTeraDyne> s/of/for
<xmd> what command should i use to update my kubuntu 7.10 with the latest updates(NOT upgrade)? The apt update manager freezes everytime i open it
<mefisto__> xmd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<daemon3> I thought there was an upgrade option, too.
<ronnie> not sure if i loaded the right version?, hearty with kde4 a beta, do I want kde3.5.9 ?
<juan_> yes you want kde 3
<ronnie> k thx
<mefisto__> daemon3: are you running from livecd or from a gutsy install?
<daemon3> Yes.
<mefisto__> ??? which?
<juan_> heehee
<daemon3> Oh, from a gutsy install.
<ronnie> umm, where do I look to see what version I installed? system settings?
<mefisto__> and kdesu "/cdrom/cdromupgrade" doesn't start upgrade? that's what it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mefisto__> ahh, only from alternate install cd, daemon3
<xmd> mefisto__:  vel now i did that but it didnt start the download only the list were downloaded...
<duri> is there a mirror for kubuntu 8.04 kde remix in the US ?
<mefisto__> xmd: you're probably up-to-date, unless you want to upgrade to 8.04
<xmd> vel no iam not..
<daemon3> I suppose I have to download the ISO all over again. :(
<xmd> mefisto__: i installed kubuntu now 10 min ago.. 250 mb should be downloaded but cant start the apt because crashes immidiately
 * ScorpKing found the torrent..
<nirpius> anyone know how to update to kde4 version throguh adept?
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<mefisto__> xmd: does "sudo apt-get upgrade" give you any errors?
<xmd> mefisto__: i wont install hardy because doesnt work when comes fore wireless only wants to update the current system
<aib> Suddenly Kmix says that "Mixer cannot be found". I haven't changed anything with the exception of nightly updates. I can see my sound card in lspci: `00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)'
<MilitantPotato> can someone pastebin their hardy menu.lst ?
<aib> how can I troubleshoot this? i have no idea how to troubleshoot the sound system
<flipstar> MilitantPotato: http://pastebin.com/m34830e6b
<xmd> mefisto__: it works now :) iam updating via terminal thanks alot!!!!!
<ronnie> I disabled my intel onboard sound from the utility screen, otherwise it seem to read one or the other (soundcard) when booting up,
<MilitantPotato> flipstar: thanks
<BonesolTeraDyne> This is interesting. I ran the MD5SUMs for the ISO of both the x86 and x64 against their respective downloads. They came up fine. I burned them, but when I boot into LiveCD mode, it gives me a BusyBox shell.
<matt_> ok...so after trying both kubuntu and ubuntu 8.04, neither boot on my system. But I'm using 7.10 kubuntu right now..
<BonesolTeraDyne> There's no way to access the memtest, alt install, or anything. It all comes up with the BusyBox prompt
<BonesolTeraDyne> Whoops. I should note that I'm talking about the 8.04 LiveCDs
<MilitantPotato> how do I determine a partitions UUID?
<crimsun> MilitantPotato: vol_id -u
<ronnie> did I load the right thing?, if it said mirror is that the wrong link for x86 older desktops?
<DirkGently> ronnie: i386 is the right version
<DirkGently> err... how old?
<mot_> err
<aib> Kmix is not detecting my sound card. What should I do?
<mot_> why does the cd upgrade still retrieve packages from the internet?
<ronnie> ok so what if it said mirror dosent mean a thing, its an old ibm netvista desktop
<mot_> even though i told i didn't want it to check for the latest upgrades, i just wanted it to do the 8.04 upgrade from the cd
<mot_> now here it is putzing along at like 110kb/s
<DirkGently> ronnie: mirrors are copies of the canonical websites
<ronnie> ok thx *whew* still the right one, good
<DirkGently> the mirrors are there to take the load and make it quicker for users local to the mirror hosting companies
<MilitantPotato> mot_: I had to open adept, disable all sources except the CD-Rom for 8.04
<mot_> well.. it's already downloading packages
<mot_> so it wouldn't be wise to interrupt it would it?
<MilitantPotato> mot_: yea, i'd let it be.
<mot_> meh i don't see why it would use external sources
<DirkGently> mot_: you can cancel, change sources and start again
<ronnie> im on it now (hearty) where can I easliy see its not kde4,
<mot_> disable all sources 'cept cd yea?
<DirkGently> as long as you update the source
<MilitantPotato> uhm, how Do i rebuild grub?
<DirkGently> mot_: yes
<DirkGently> then "update"
<DirkGently> not sure how you do that in adept
<BonesolTeraDyne> what's the command to burn an iso to CD from the terminal? I borked Xorg somehow, but since I'm reinstalling with Hardy, I just want to get it done from the CLI.
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DirkGently> I know it as apt-get update
<ere4si> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BonesolTeraDyne> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<phxfr> hu
<phxfr> -hu +hi
<phxfr> I'm updating my kubuntu, so know I don't have the problem anymore
<DirkGently> phxfr: what problem?
<phxfr> but how to force adept to use a sources.list mirror instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<phxfr> when I'm upgrading
<DirkGently> phxfr: change sources
<phxfr> I didi find where adpet put its tmp files
<ronnie> when I went to (install-packages) nothing seem to be there, do I have to enable choices someplace?
<MilitantPotato> I've managed to destroy /boot, if i delete that directory, can I rebuild it?
<DirkGently> adept should have the sources configured somewhere
<DirkGently> MilitantPotato: destroy it how?
<ronnie> k thx, = )
<MilitantPotato> DirkGently: copied a /boot/grub from a 7.10 install, missed a sub directory
<mkz> like so many others today I've just installed kubuntu hardy.  I'm about to install firefox via aptitude and I'm finding that the default is to install firefox-3.0. Is there any reason I shouldn't be able to run bother ff2 and ff3?  I do web developing and haven't been exposed to ff3 yet.
<tvakah> MilitantPotato, I'd say mark all packages that own files in /boot for reinstall ( using aptitude would be my choice )
<shadowhywind> hay all, why if i am running Ubuntu 8.04 (cat /etc/issue), but my grub lists says development branch, do i just have to wait for anew kernel?
<juan_> hi mkz: I was just in your same bind
<juan_> run Adept Manager
<phxfr> DirkGently: I wanted to say adept where to get ReleaseAnnouncement && hardy.tar.gz
<juan_> and search for "firefox', there should be a firefox 2 option.
<mot_> shadowhywind, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mot_> and you can change what your boot list says :P
<shadowhywind> mot_ hehe thats what i was thinking, just didn't want to be running the development branch when the full version is out. But that looks like the only thing, hehe
<billyd> Will Hardy ever come with KDE 4.0??
<mot_> it does come with kde 4.0 if i'm not mistaken
<mkz> juan_: yes, I find firefox-2.  I guess my question is: is there any reason I can't use both?  As a web developer I will eventually have to support ff3.  I guess I just wanted to know if anyone else is using both ff2 and bb3
<mot_> 4.0.1 actually
<Tm_T> it already did, billyd
<praWned> hey all. im trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 following the upgrade instructions on the kubuntu site. But, upon trying to retrieve the ReleaseAnnouncement notes, it just times. Tried a wget too, same thing, cant continue without downloading the file
<mot_> i'd wait for 4.1 though
<juan_> yes you can install both
<gnomefreak> billyd: it has seperate iso for 4.0
<juan_> they'll both have seperate links in your internet menu
<tvakah> anyone know much about the lvm encryption option with the alternate installer?
<mot_> ah
<ere4si> praWned: the servers are overloaded atm
<mkz> praWned: use torrent.  I managed to get mine in under and hour.
<praWned> to get one document?
<mkz> praWned: maybe I misunderstood.  It took me under and hour to get the entire iso.
<billyd> I''ll probably go to LogOn Cafe and use their semi-hi-speed to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04.  DVD of 7.10 seems to have a probablem as afar as Apt goes
<juan_> google kubuntu mirror
<juan_> there's a site that's barely being used ... downloaded mine directly @ 500KB/s today
<billyd> I downloaded the 7.10 ISO at LogOn in about 25 minutes
<praWned> ah. im upgrading from 7.10...havent started the dl of files yet. it times on dl the release document
<praWned> ah it just came :)
#kubuntu 2008-04-25
<billyd> I got 128K service - KDE 4.0 beta took 23 hours - a major error in judgement
<praWned> 128k...ouch
<sgrover> ahhh.... I remember those days... 56K modems were a luxury back then....
<mot_> lol
<mot_> 128k?
<praWned> i always had ISDN, 64k :)
<mot_> poor guy
<praWned> and wicked low pings on rogue spear
<sgrover> If I wanted 128k, it was two phone lines and two modems....
<mot_> i'm on a university line....we've got OC192
<praWned> heh. 128k was paypermin
<billyd> AT&T claims to have DSl here.  Switching station is 12 miles away.   Same for Camtel.  Their switching station is 18 miles away.  I got a wireless system from them - Motorola Canopy eqipment
<sgrover> praWned: the servers are just a tad busy today.... be patient... :)
<praWned> now i has 20Mbit :)
<praWned> sgrover: yeah its all coming down now, slowly. i dont mind that. just i hate timeouts :(
<billyd> And At@T would rather let us eat cake than maintain their phone lines.
<sgrover> praWned: heh... 11:00 last night I was trying to get java installed on a server.... no such luck... :)
<mot_> billyd, DSL is only good up to ~4 miles
<praWned> fibre to the curb for everbody!
<mot_> they must be doing some interesting wifi/wimax (prolly wifi - motorola canopy)
<mot_> nah, FTTH is the next big thing
<billyd> I know and AT&T does to when they find out how far away you are
<mkz> did someone make a suggestions for mirros to be used with sources.list?
<sgrover> mot_: different classes of dsl.... as the signal degrades they call it something different... I think I heard it called "msl" at one point.
<skreech_> mot_: ftth ?
<mot_> FTTC is expensive enough as it is, it makes the most sense to go the extra mile (so to speak) and implement FTTC
<praWned> Im on a FTTN at the mo. its okay
<praWned> skreech_: Fiber to the curb
<mot_> ftth = fiber to the home
<mot_> FTTN is a catch-all term...FTTN is what most neighborhoods utilize
<skreech_> praWned: Ok I'm FFTC now
<mot_> fiber to the node, and then copper from the node to cover the local loop.
<praWned> well. its actually explicit fttn here.
<praWned> fat coax on the last mile from the green boxes
<sgrover> thought fttc was fiber to coper
<praWned> on the streets
<mot_> sgrover, dsl is inherently prone to attenuation - no amount of repeaters is going to reproduce a lossless signal.
<mot_> sgrover, nope. fiber to the curb.
<praWned> fiber - copper and copper - fiber requires DAC/ADC
<billyd> Camtel had visions of running a main optic cable from High Island to Port Bolivar.  And taking on Ma Bell by her gonads.  Unfortunately Rita came along
<mot_> praWned, right, that's what most neighborhoods utilize these days. them explicitly stating it is just clever marketing to make it sound fancy
<billyd> Thery were gonna offer Hi speed internet, phone and HDTV
<praWned> well in the UK, BT use copper from the exchange to the boxes and some more copper to the houses
<mot_> billyd, good luck taking ma bell by the gonads. the only legitimate competition in the US for ma bell these days is verizon
<skreech_> sorry to break you guys up but ..
<mkz> doesn't ma bell, by definition, lack gonads?
<mot_> praWned, right, that's what they typically do in the US - FTTN..the node usually covers the local loop (neighborhoods) and is copper-based.
<skreech_> !ot | mot_ praWned billyd mkz. Please keep this channel clear for support
<ubotu> mot_ praWned billyd mkz. Please keep this channel clear for support: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<praWned> either way. my local UBR is completely chock full with students rinsing bittorrent so i has horrible pings and packet loss in counterstrike
<billyd>  Camtel is a small comapany.  Originally from Cameron, La and was in telecommunications becaus of the offshore and the remoteness of Cameron
<mot_> meh
<teo-> i need some help.. when i try to start kubuntu it doesn't start.. some busybox shell is started please help ?:S
<mkz> Support question: Where can I find a list of available mirros for sources.list?
<iDano84> Hello
<mot_> hi
<iDano84> I have a slight problem...
<mickita> hi
<skreech_> mkz: In generall put your Countrry's two letter designation in frount of archive.ubuntu.com
<mkz> teo-: by asking this question i no way imply i can help, but it might be useful to know: is this a clean install on a clean hd or have you done as I've done an installed a secondary (actually tertiary in my case) drive to install to?
<Ertyle> mkz: not sure about a complete list, but they're in the form "xx.archive.ubuntu.com", where xx is a country ISO abbreviation
<skreech_>  the servers will redirect you to the closest one
<flipstar> mkz: change the main mirror in adept and it will automaticly change the sources.list
<skreech_> teo-: on boot? Does it have any errors?
<altj> I have question regarding the 8.04 DVD, does it include KDE4?
<mkz> skreech_, Ertyle would it matter if you switch to a mirror from a different country (for the time being) as us archive is a tad slow?
<teo-> skreech_ no.. i use the same ubuntu 1 mouth with no error.. today when i start my com. i get that :S
<Ertyle> mkz: not at all, i never used my country's mirror myself, as i find the swedish mirror faster for me
<iDano84> I got some Ubuntu Disc's in the mail today (v7.10 x64). I'll be the first to admit, I know little to nothing about Linux in general. the problem is, I boot up the disc, and when I go to install Ubuntu, monitor loses signle (no video output). What do I need to do. I have an 8800 GTS 512mb Video card.
<mkz> Ertyle: ok, thanks
<skreech_> mkz: ope please do it helps everyone
<flipstar> altj: the kde3 dvd? no
<altj> flipstar, thx.  I just wanted to make sure before I attempted downloading it today.
<skreech_> teo-: Did you do an update?
<teo-> skreech_ yes .. yesrerday.. but it worked when i restart it
<altj> is there a kde4 dvd?  I only see i386 and amd64 versions on DVD.
<altj> BTW, the DVD bittorrent link on this page is broken http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<altj> it looks like it should point here instead http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<Bhaal> altj: visit #kubuntu
<Bhaal> altj: for kde4
<Bhaal> Wait
<xmd> what command should i use to upgrade to the Newest KDE version?
<mkz> #kubuntu-kde4
<Bhaal> hehehe...
<altj> isn't this #kubuntu
<altj> hehe
<altj> :-)
<Bhaal> mkz: thanks...
<altj> got it
<mkz> Bhaal: np
<Bhaal> altj: Ive just woken up hehe, and thought I was looking at #ubuntu :)
<skreech_> teo-: cn you choose a differnt kernel and see if that boots
<altj> who should I notify about a broken link on kubuntu.org?
<sgrover> sure it's broken and just not flooded?
<altj> yup
<altj> 404
<altj> the first BitTorrent link on this page
<altj> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<altj> looks like it should be hardy instead of 8.04 in the link
<skreech_> altj: #kubuntu-devel
<skreech_> I think they made a room for the Kubuntu Webteam :-)
<Jucato> altj: Riddell fixed it already
<joh6nn> does anyone know how to make screen behave more like xterm, with regards to termcap/terminfo stuff?  when i use vim inside of screen, i occasionally get some weird behaviour
<Jucato> just needs to cache
<xmd_> what command should i use to upgrade to the Newest KDE version?
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mattchew____> I'm having trouble downloaded anything with apt-get or adept from official repositories, are the servers having issues?
<flipstar> hm..no updates between rc and final..
<xmd_> iam not upgrading to hardy wants KDE 4.03 to my 7.10 gutsy!!'
<Jucato> mattchew____: possibly. so many people trying to upgrade, servers and mirrors are getting hammered
<Jucato> flipstar: if you have updated regularl since rc, you are already in final
<flipstar> sure.. i just wondered
<iain> can someone sort me out here?  My task manager disappeared (my wife said she didn't touch anything..... right)  and everything else is crammed to the left by the kicker.  I restarted the task manager but its now very small and unusable.  How do I put it back in its correct position and resize it?
<Jucato> iain: KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<iain> sorry kde4
<iain> kubuntu 8.04
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 then
<iain> okay
<iain> thanks
<LimCore> I want given removable hard drive to be always auto mounted without question. howto?
<toyo|desk> lol the ubuntu servers are so jammed that I cant even get the release notes to download
<LimCore> heh
<praWned> toyo|desk: i had that issue. try a few times then wait for like 5 mins
<toyo|desk> yeah
<toyo|desk> praWned, it finally did go
<flipstar> LimCore: systemsettings>advanced>drives and enable automount or >fstab :)
<toyo|desk> but now its jammed on a tar file
<toyo|desk> lol
<praWned> heh
<praWned> yea mines gonna take a few
<toyo|desk> ah there we go
 * toyo|desk hits finish
<toyo|desk> wish me luck
<toyo|desk> :P
<praWned> fetching file 63 of 1010 @ 20kb/s :(
<flipstar> omg
<toyo|desk> 38 of 52 stalled
<toyo|desk> :P
<LimCore> flipstar: what drivers?
<flipstar> LimCore: disk's & drives ..
<LimCore> you mean, Disks and filesystems?
<flipstar> ah ..yeah
<bragoo08> part
<LimCore> Im there but I dont see option to enable automount
<toyo|desk> praWned, do you know if once the actual upgrade happens they try and connect you to a local mirror?
<praWned> i heard that it does
<flipstar> LimCore: as root click on edit and select mount on startup
<LimCore> flipstar: I did that and it doesnt work
<LimCore> I want it to mount when I connect the device, not at bootup
<toyo|desk> lol it will take about 1 hr 55 min on your internet connection
<Tefkros> a
<toyo|desk> :P
<toyo|desk> thats funny
<Tefkros> \me eats
 * Tefkros eats
<praWned> my fc box has like 300 yum updates to chug thru too :-/
<toyo|desk> haha
<toyo|desk> my stupid upgrade has yet to get through 1 package
<toyo|desk> :/
<toyo|desk> oh there it goes
<praWned> im gonna pop off to bed and leave it til the morning
<toyo|desk> it was just thinking about it
<toyo|desk> this is going to take longer than I thought it would
<toyo|desk> :/
<skreech_> LimCore: Interesting I'll find out if there is a GUI way to do that
<scorpio_> Hi
<scorpio_> Hallo
<scorpio_> ist jemand da..?
<genii> !de | scorpio_
<ubotu> scorpio_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rbrunhuber> Scorpio: das ist ein englischer channel
<scorpio_> uups
<scorpio_> ok thx
<toyo|desk> holy crap
<toyo|desk> 7 hrs 25 min remain
<scorpio_> it does not works irc.ubuntu.de : 8001
<scorpio_> first hello @ all
<scorpio_> i have question:
<scorpio_> after installing nvidia drivers (activing the effects) on my notebook, i can not change the display brightness....can u help me
<scorpio_> too dark
<CrocoJet> is "ok"  KDE4 in 8.04 ?
<CrocoJet> or lot bugs .. yet
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: its stable.,.... but its more a lack of features than alot of bugs
<scorpio_> not kde
<CrocoJet> and Konqueror .. is working with flash plugin ?
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: I'm not sure, I haven't really tried
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> I know that old version 3.5 .. has problems
<Daisuke_Ido> since when does kde 3.5.x have problems?
<Daisuke_Ido> and what kind of problems, anyway?
<CrocoJet> crash
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, konqueror and flash aren't friends
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought you were talking about kde as a whole
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> do you know if solved in new version 4 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i do not know
<richv> Hmf. My in-place upgrade of Kubuntu 7.10 --> 8.04 is stuck on the download fo file 1515. Anybody else have this problem?
<Nole> can anyone help me with setting up a dialup connection on kubuntu
<richv> fo == of
<Daisuke_Ido> last i tried using kde 4 was 4.0.1 and said 'screw it' til 4.1 comes out.
<Daisuke_Ido> richv, well, since everyone else is upgrading as well, i'm not surprised.  give it a while
<richv> Daisuke_Ido: Yep, I'm sure you're right.
<Daisuke_Ido> right now i'm trying to remember what to do if that isn't the issue, and i'm drawing a blank :\
<navetz> does anyone know how i can set up my server to send email's?
<ISS_Student> If I installed RC prior to the official release and did updates also prior to release what do I need to do in order to in sure that I am running all the stuff from the official release?
<joh6nn> Nole: what are you having trouble with?
<Daisuke_Ido> ISS_Student, you're already there,
<Nole> kubuntu won't recognize my modem
<Daisuke_Ido> the RC and updates "rolled up" to the final release
<ISS_Student> My sound worked prior to the update on RC and now it doesn't work. It's realtek do I need to dop something with the kernel to get it to work again
<joh6nn> nole: are you getting an error, or do you just not see it in the network settings panel?
<Nole> its not in my network settings panel
<Persona> [ISS_Student] is it an Intel chipse?
<Persona> *chipset
<joh6nn> Nole: if you type lspci in the terminal, do you see your modem?
<ISS_Student> Persona it's the Realtek high def sound runing on a laptop that has the intel processor and intel wireless
<xsacha> hey
<xsacha> Upgrading Kubuntu to version 8.04 LTS    Preparing the Upgrade  99%        Fetching file 20 out of 39 -- it has been here for 3 minutes so far
<Persona> so I´m afraid it´s ICH7 chipset
<xsacha> should i be worried?
<ISS_Student> Perona is there someway I can check in Kubuntu?
<Persona> so... it´s a pain in the a** ISS_Student
<crimsun> ISS_Student: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<nohelphere> where can I get a kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.0 torrent?
<Nole> yes i do
<clip-art> hi everybody, is this a support channel ?
<nohelphere> oha slkde 4 bene released yet?
<crimsun> clip-art: according to the topic, yes.
<joh6nn> xsacha: all the repos are pegged
<xsacha> joh6nn: oh ok
<Persona> I think that in the very kubuntu not. You'll have to have a look into alsa
<dope> so i'm using 8.04 KDE4 and i can't connect to my wpa encrypt network
<joh6nn> nohelphere: kubuntu.org has links for .torrents
<dope> how do i remedy this
<clip-art> crimsun: thx for ur reply... well, i installed the latest version of kubuntu, my bcm 4310 wireless card cannot be enabled, shall i use ndiswrapper?
<xsacha> dope: i have a bug where it keeps choosing WPA when in fact my network is WEP Ascii.. i need to change it to that every time it cant connect
<xsacha> maybe you have same thing?
<nohelphere> but is there a torrent for the kde 4 remix?
<joh6nn> nohelphere: i'm seeding it as we speak
<dope> xsacha: it says wpa
<bazhang> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent nohelphere
<Persona> yes nohelphere and it´s faster than the servers
<Nole> joh6nn i see my modem now
<joh6nn> Nole: ; D
<ISS_Student> Persona I saved that file in my home folder then from a terminal typed also-info.sh and it didn't run
<Nole> now what do i do?
<xsacha> dope: but is it?
<xsacha> dope: its just that whenever mine cant connect (loss signal or something) it reverts back to WPA
<Persona> just a quick question. I've just tryed remix4 and lost of problems. Coud somebody confirm that it´s buggy and the robust-3 isn´t as buggy as the other one?
<nohelphere> that link doesn't work
<xsacha> when it is in fact WEP on my network
<xsacha> so i change to WEP and it connects fine
<joh6nn> Nole: try "dpkg -s kppp", see what it says
<ISS_Student> funny thing is when I first installed RC for 8.04 the sound worked fine then when I did the updates which were around 90 then sound stopped working
<crimsun> clip-art: I'm not familiar with the bcm4310.  Did you check http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43 ?
<xsacha> i have a bcm4310
<bazhang> works here nohelphere
<dope> xsacha: my home network is WPA. the encryption type in kubuntu is set to WPA
<crimsun> ISS_Student: where did you save it?
<xsacha> dope: oh ok, dont know
<ISS_Student> to my home folder
<dope> xsacha: are you running the kde4 edition?
<xsacha> clip-art: you should see a Restricted Drivers icon in corner
<nohelphere> what country is that server in?
<clip-art> xsacha: how did u get it work?
<xsacha> dope: yeah
<crimsun> ISS_Student: then you need: bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<xsacha> clip-art: click on restricted drivers icon (green on kde4?) and it pops up a window with videocard and wireless
<clip-art> xsacha: i have KDE 3.5.9!!
<xsacha> clip-art: then select wireless and choose yes and it will install the bcm firmware for your card
<xsacha> should be the same thing.. its a qt3 app anyway
<ISS_Student> Ok it ran Persona and said it uiploaded info
<clip-art> xsacha: well, i am really new to kubuntu, just tell me how i reach the restricted drivers plz
<Nole> joh6nn: im looking at the help file on kubuntu and it says to get the scanModem.gz file and i downloaded it and transfered it to my computer with an mp3 player and moved it to the desktop
<xsacha> clip-art: it should be an icon in bottom right hand corner
<clip-art> is it green? like a ball?
<xsacha> no
<ISS_Student> Hmm system beep in a terminal appears to work
<joh6nn> Nole: what help file?
<joh6nn> Nole: also, what does "dpkg -s kppp" say?
<xsacha> maybe look in menu for restricted drivers manager
<xsacha> gtg
<clip-art> xsacha: thx :)
<Nole> joh6nn: it explains what kppp is
<joh6nn> Nole: what does it say under status?
<Nole> install ok installed
<xsacha> clip-art: anyway, it's just a batch operation that install bcm43-fwcutter and then downloads a wpast.o file and cuts the firmware from it
<xsacha> it places the firmware in /lib/firmware
<joh6nn> Nole: ok, then try running kppp, clicking on Configure, and then clicking on "new"
<Nole> joh6nn: k i did that
<ISS_Student> Per I ran that file and it said to notify the person helping me
<joh6nn> Nole: ok, are you in the US?
<Nole> joh6nn: yes
<Pers> [ISS_Student] I´m not a guru
<joh6nn> Nole: then pick the manual setup
<Pers> [ISS_Student] just I´ve got the same soundcard as you
<Nole> joh6nn: ok i did
<ISS_Student> Pers ok
<crimsun> ISS_Student: you need to tell me the url it generated.
<travioso> running kubuntu 7.10, trying to run alternate cd setup to 8.04, but i get an error cant install kubuntu-desktop
<Pers> [ISS_Student] and it´s a very problematic card AFAIK. I´ve had very bad expedience whith it
<travioso> any advice where to start?
<joh6nn> Nole: from there, you should pretty much just be able to put in the phone number
<hal14450> does anyone happen to have a torrent link for kubuntu? i'd like to help seed if there is one that is
<ISS_Student> Crimsun it is http://pastebin.ca/996506
<joh6nn> hal14450: they're at kubuntu.org
<Nole> joh6nn: i put that in, should i put in a connection name?
<crimsun> ISS_Student: sec
<joh6nn> Nole: yes
<Nole> joh6nn: ok did that, is that all?
<joh6nn> Nole: god-willing; i've never used a modem with linux, so if there's more to it than that, you're out of luck
<Airforce5555> http://www.raygoldmodels.com/
<Nole> joh6nn: ok
<Airforce5555> all you linux needs
<joh6nn> Nole: a lot farther along then you were, at least, right? : )
<hal14450> joh6nn, so far i'm not having much luck finding one as the net is slow
<Nole> joh6nn: this is my first time using linux
<Nole> joh6nn: yeah
<ISS_Student> Sound is not a big issue but it's nice to have
<joh6nn> hal14450: which are you looking for, 3.5.9, or 4.0 ?
<Pers> [ISS_Student] I´ve not been able to play 4.1 system with that card properly
<hal14450> joh6nn, whatever torrent is in need of seeding the most
<hal14450> i'vve got plenty of BW to spare
<ISS_Student> Pers It  worked fine when I loaded RC but then the updates lol now yuck
<DrX> I want to partition a 465G RAID 5 array to hold mission-critical data for optimal flexibility so it can hold Linux & Windows (NTFS) partitions that can be easily resized and grown onto additional drives -- what do you all suggest?
<joh6nn> hal14450:  http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<joh6nn> loading up a link for the 4.0 remix
<hal14450> joh6nn, ty
<joh6nn> np
 * joh6nn has been seeding both for hours
<tony403> DrX, apparently not many people use raid. i'd help if i could
<crimsun> ISS_Student: echo options snd-hda-intel model=acer|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> ISS_Student: afterward, reboot.
<ISS_Student> Crimsun should I copy and paste that in a terminal?
<joh6nn> hal14450: http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/kubuntu-kde4/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<crimsun> ISS_Student: yes, that entire command (from echo .. alsa-base)
<hal14450> joh6nn, already have it going thanks ;-) i gave it 200K of upload speed so that should help
<Darkphyre> Hello everyone
<joh6nn> hal14450: there's two different isos, one for KDE 3.5.9 and one for 4.0
<hal14450> oh i see
<Darkphyre> I'm trying out kubuntu
<Darkphyre> And I'm having a little problem
<joh6nn> DrX: sounds like you want to be about to resize partitions a lot, is that right?
<hal14450> joh6nn, well hopefully  i picked the popular one
<tony403> Darkphyre, what's the problem?
<Darkphyre> I installed nvidia-glx-new for my geforce 6600GT, and now Xorg won't start up.
<tony403> did you try sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Darkphyre> yes
<flipstar> Darkphyre: how did you installed it & whats the error message during boot ?
<Darkphyre> I installed it using apt-get install
<qworty> my balls!
<Darkphyre> the error message is: unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<Darkphyre> NV(0) failed to open framebuffer device
<tony403> Darkphyre, i do believe there's another dependent package as well. i'm on windows right now and just started using linux so pardon if i'm unsure
<Darkphyre> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<flipstar> Darkphyre: hm in xorg.conf is nvidia? not nv or so
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkphyre, nvidia-settings
<Daisuke_Ido> is the package you should grab, i believe (don't quote me on that)
<flipstar> Daisuke_Ido: nvidia-settings is part of the nvidia driver
<Darkphyre> I used kubuntu a while back...the Xorg.conf file is really short in this new release..
<flipstar> so no needfor that
<tony403> Daisuke_Ido, doesn't he need the kernel modules as well or does it automatically grab it?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think that's a dependency
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkphyre, yeah, xorg is moving to a minimal config file
<Darkphyre> downloads are so slow too.....i guess ubuntu's servers are getting hammered
<Darkphyre> so what should I do then?
<Darkphyre> install nvidia-settings?
<flipstar> Darkphyre: it should already be installed
<flipstar> you could try the driver manager..
<Darkphyre> it isn't apparently.
<tony403> Darkphyre, had the same kind of problem. i just purged the nvidia drivers and reinstalled
<joh6nn> you can check with dpkg -s nvidia-settings | grep status
<Darkphyre> i did apt-get install nvidia-settings and is trying to download
<Darkphyre> but its hanging on "connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<etfb> Quick dumb question: Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4: should I install it on the machine I use every day for everything, or not?  I'm a geek, but not a Linux expert, exactly.
<ISS_Student> Thanks Persona and Crimsun sound is working now. I had change 1 thing in mixer also but now it works fine
<rickest> Darkphyre: mine looked hung on that earlier but it eventually succeeded. was disappointing I couldn't tell it was still working but it was
<Darkphyre> yeah...servers are just getting overloaded at the moment i guess..
<tony403> etfb, you can install it side by side with kde3 but not something i'd use everyday unless you want to bugtest
<ISS_Student> Now to see what else I can break lol
<Perso> [ISS_Student] try using the volum control on kde
<etfb> tony403: OK, fair enough.  I'll take it in stages.  Thanks.
<ISS_Student> Perso I used the volume control on the taskbar then bumped up PCM setting to max
<ISS_Student> Tested a MP3 file and it played fine so it's all good now
<Darkphyre> and a side question, is KDE4 any more stable than KDE3?
<Perso> and the sound is working?
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkphyre, not *yet*
<ISS_Student> Darkphyre I'd stick with 3.5.9
<Daisuke_Ido> but i have high hopes for 4.1
<tony403> Darkphyre, at it's core, i can't say since i haven't used it enough but the apps aren't
<ISS_Student> Perso yup it's all good now
<Daisuke_Ido> which will probably be dashed, like they always are
<Perso> ok so it´s perfect
<LimCore> I want given removable hard drive to be always auto mounted without question. howto?   I want it to mount when I connect the device, not at bootup.  I can do it non-gui way as well btw
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: if you're looking for stability, stick with 3.5.9.  if you don't mind the trade off between instability and fun stuff, then go for 4.0
<ISS_Student> Well time to grab some dinner thans again Perso and Crimsun I'll be back later
<Darkphyre> bummer. I download the kde4 remix kubuntu.
<Darkphyre> downloaded*
<ISS_Student> You can use 4 as a live disk to see how it works
<nosrednaekim> nothing wrong with that... you can install it then grab kde3
<flipstar> LimCore: it should actually automount when it's specified in fstab
<Perso> by ISS_Student
<Darkphyre> yay, finally. nvidia-settings installed.
<Darkphyre> anything else I should do?
<tony403> Darkphyre, nvidia-settings won't help if your xorg is screwed up and can't start x
<Darkphyre> oh..
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-xconfig (that was the one i was thinking of)
<hal14450> joh6nn, thanks for the link i'm already seeding @ full bw ;-)
<Darkphyre> Daisuke_Ido, I typed that. now my screen went "input signal out of range"
<joh6nn> hal14450: cool! thanks for seeding!
<freeblowed> when using adept manager, after you pick all the packages and commit, if there's an error downloading, you have to go through and do all of it over again
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkphyre, may try a reboot (god it hurts to say that)
<freeblowed> in kde 4 there seems to be no way to move the widgets which are on the main bar
<DrX> why does Linux let me an ext3 volume but not an LVM2 volume/group and why does the parititioner select 60G automatically when I choose LVM?
<Darkphyre> a reboot?...wow...ok
<flipstar> freeblowed: it's still #kubuntu-kde4
<freeblowed> sorry
<hal14450> joh6nn, it's my pleasure even though i use ubuntu there's no reason i can't help spread kubuntu ;-)
<joh6nn> freeblowed: nope, you can usually go to a terminal and run "apt-get install -f" to fix installs that broke in adept
<joh6nn> it usually picks up where adept left off
<freeblowed> that's not what I'm talking about
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkphyre, nvidia's drivers like a fresh start for some reason, and i've seen stranger things happen
<Darkphyre> Daisuke_Ido, kk, no problem.
<freeblowed> if there's an error downloading, you have to go through and repick all the stuff to install
<Darkphyre> rebooting now.
<Darkphyre> same thing :/
<poseidon> My screen is all messed up in it's size, how do I change the resolution?  I can't find it in the menu.
<eddieftw> right click on the desktop
<poseidon> (Sorry I'm new to kubuntu)
<joh6nn> freeblowed: i think that's a known bug
<eddieftw> kmenu->system settings ->monitor and display
<freeblowed> k thanks
<eddieftw> @ poseidon i mean
<Darkphyre> I think there's a wrong setting in my Xorg.conf thats causing my screen to go to an unsupported mode...
<joh6nn> probably; you could try dpkg-reconfigure again
<Darkphyre> joh6nn, I did, but then it goes back to square one.
<joh6nn> hmm
<Darkphyre> Here's my "Section Monitor" setting
<joh6nn> can you get it to do the out of range stage again?
<Darkphyre> yeah joh6nn
<Darkphyre> thats where i have it now
<poseidon> eddieftw, it doesn't let my apply the settings
<Darkphyre> Identifier "Monitor0"
<Darkphyre> HorizSync "30.0 - 110.0
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: pastebin it?
<Darkphyre> I cant copy-paste it
<Darkphyre> its on my desktop
<Darkphyre> i'm on my laptop
<flipstar> Darkphyre: 110.0 is a little high..?
<Darkphyre> VertRefresh 50.0 - 150.0
<Darkphyre> where should it be?
<poseidon> How do I install the nvidia driver?
<Darkphyre> Option "DPMS"
<flipstar> i've (@85Hz) HorizSync       30.0 - 98.0
<jeroen-> does anyone know hoe to change the color of the coloured scrollbars {QtCurve}?
<jeroen-> how-how
<jeroen-> hoe=how
<flipstar> poseidon: use the driver manager in kmenu>system
<tony403> Darkphyre, you can usually find that out by going to your monitor manu. site but i've never had to mess with it since kubuntu usually configured it by itself
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: i'm with flipstar; your sync ranges seem odd
<Darkphyre> changed it. restarted Xorg, same error.
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: yeah.... not sure seems to be the same as the hihglighted text color
<flipstar> Darkphyre: maybe you'r screen support's only 70Hz or so
<flipstar> you probably don't have specifications about that..?
<Darkphyre> nope...
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: yes, it seems like does - I want it to have the same color as my windows background
<Darkphyre> "(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)"
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: 50-60hz is usually safe; it might look terrible, but it's usually safe
<Darkphyre> how do I set it to that?
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: is there a type1 heading in your xorg.conf?
<crimsun> Darkphyre: you can comment out that line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkphyre> yes, joh6nn
<tony403> Darkphyre, have you tried sudo modprobe nvidia?
<joh6nn> what's it say under there?
<nbf7777> how do you add decoders to amarok?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: ah! select "configure style.." where you select QtCurve as your kde style
<nosrednaekim> it'll be there
<Darkphyre> Load "type1"
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: mmm lets take a look to see if I understand you correctly
<joh6nn> Darkphyre: then i'm guessing that crimsun was talking about that line when he said you can comment the line out
<Darkphyre> I did
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: yes please continue :-)
<joh6nn> to set your sync, you can use HorizSync "50.0 - 60.0"
<tony403> Darkphyre, also "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" to see if nv is disabled?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: scrollbar color or something like that
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: os not in there
<Darkphyre> its not, tony403
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: sliders?
<jeroen-> yes
<Darkphyre> what about vertrefresh?
<tony403> Darkphyre, then add DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Darkphyre> but i don't want to disable nv....I want to use the nvidia drivers.
<tony403> Darkphyre, i would just do a complete purge and reinstall to make sure you have all dependencies.
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: fiddle with that I guess
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: oh yes!
<jeroen-> confusing
<tony403> Darkphyre, nv is not nvidia
<flipstar> Darkphyre: did you tried the driver manager yet ?
<Darkphyre> driver manager?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: indeed
<flipstar> Darkphyre: you're on hardy right ?
<flipstar> Darkphyre: kmenu>system>driver manager
<Darkphyre> yes. 8.04
<Darkphyre> I cant open Xorg
<Darkphyre> so i can't use those
<flipstar> Darkphyre: no low graphic modus ?
<Darkphyre> no flipstar
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: the button-setting will work or custom off course
<Darkphyre> i'm trying to get the nvidia drivers to work
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: yup... I changed it button for myself
<Darkphyre> i adjusted the refresh rate and now i get the gray screen with the X mouse cursor
<flipstar> it should run with vesa right now
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: what shoul 'fill used' mean?
<flipstar> Darkphyre: so can you login ?
<Darkphyre> (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
<Darkphyre> no, I can from the command line.
<poseidon> When I go to the display monitor to change my resolution it never allows me to apply the changes
<flipstar> Darkphyre: so what happens if you type 'startx' ?
<Darkphyre> let me try.
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: no idea
<Darkphyre> flipstar: (EE) NVIDIA(0) Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<flipstar> Darkphyre: okay this probably is a sign of bad installed driver's
<Darkphyre> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modulers/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko'L: No such file or directory
<Darkphyre> looks like i am missing some files...
<Darkphyre> what should I download to fix this?
<crimsun> Darkphyre: install linux-generic
<Darkphyre> already installed
<crimsun> Darkphyre: is linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed?
<tony403> Darkphyre, sudo apt-get-install linux-restricted-modules
<Darkphyre> ok, its installing.
<Darkphyre> waiting for headers...
<kevman`> IS there no DVD version out yet or what?
<tony403> kevman`, yes, hold on
<flipstar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/kubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent <<this ?
<Darkphyre> okay. linux-restricted-modules are installed
<Darkphyre> what now, tony403?
<kevman`> If it exists, yes. But the server is timing out.
<tony403> startx
<Darkphyre> same error, tony403
<kevman`> Does anyone have the torrent file to DCC me or something? Please?
<kevman`> Or a mirror?
<flipstar> kevman: a mirror is here http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<kevman> I was at that a while ago and that DVD image wasn't there.
<Darkphyre> any other ideas, tony403?
<kevman> FINALLY. Thanks.
<flipstar> kevman: now it is ::)
<poseidon> How do I check for updates?
<tony403> Darkphyre, are you on kubuntu 64?
<Darkphyre> no, tony403
<kevman> What would Linux do without BT, eh?
<flipstar> poseidon: a triangle in kicker will appear if updates are availible
<kevman> Of course, gentoo seems to have more mirrors
<flipstar> kevman: did you checked the mirror list?
<poseidon> flipstar, I just installed and I havn't had any updates.  I think it's because I don't connect to the internet on boot up.  I have to manually use dhclient
<xyphor> darkphyre - you might want to see if the nvidia.ko file now exists
<tony403> Darkphyre, maybe try to reconfigure xorg now
<kevman> yeah, both have long lists.
<flipstar> poseidon: if you just installed 8.04 there are no updates yet..you're up to date
<Darkphyre> ok...
<flipstar> poseidon: if you want to check anyway run adept_updater
<poseidon> flipstar, thanks.  I was hoping there were some as kde 4 is really buggy :)
<Darkphyre> (EE) unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<kevman> Gentoo's is immense, though.
<tony403> Darkphyre, also you can try sudo depmod to try to rebuild module dep.
<mot_> any other US-based mirrors besides us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mot_> for hardy?
<Darkphyre> (EE) NV(0) Failed to open framebuffer device
<kevman> Hehe, the storage reduncancy of large portions of the Internet is staggering...
<mot_> trying to download compiz and it is sitting at 0% from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Darkphyre> (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<flipstar> Darkphyre: i would start with vesa/nv then purge the drivers and use the driver manager..
<xyphor> darkphyre: I agree with flipstar...your x config sounds hosed
<tony403> Darkphyre, rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<flipstar> mot_: just hold on ..but you don't need an US mirror nessesary
<mot_> right
<mot_> i just need another mirror
<mot_> 'cause compiz is fubar and i can't apt-get the new version from the US mirrors
<Darkphyre> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<tony403> Darkphyre, as they said, if nothing else, purge the drivers and reinstall
<flipstar> Darkphyre: nvidia has to build the drivers for your kernel
<tony403> Darkphyre, once you have it working i'd use the graphical synaptic interface. it should give you no problems with installing
<Darkphyre> thats if i can get it back to work...
<flipstar> Darkphyre: <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh> and select vesa
<Darkphyre> it doesn't let me choose it
<Darkphyre> it auto writes a conf file
<tony403> Darkphyre, helpful site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nosrednaekim> yeah... this isn't gutsy anymore flipstar
<Darkphyre> looks like i'll have to reinstall ubuntu...AGAIN...
<Darkphyre> kubuntu*
<flipstar> didn't knew that..
<flipstar> Darkphyre:  then open the config <sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf> and replace nvidia with vesa..
<Darkphyre> there is no nvidia
<Darkphyre> the xorg.conf is really short
<Darkphyre> it doesn't let me change the driver types or anything
<flipstar> no device section?
<Darkphyre> oh, yeah
<Darkphyre> it says
<Darkphyre> "Configured Video Device"
<jimiIL> hey there all of you
<tony403> Darkphyre, if you want to completely remove it all, use sudo
<tony403> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<tony403> rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<jimiIL> anyone can help me with compiz manager?
<nosrednaekim> jimiIL: the simple easy one which is included? sure
<jimiIL> amm.. there's the simple one which included but there's no setting in it, just 3 states
<flipstar> that's probably why it's called simple :)
<Darkphyre> im just going to reinstall...
<Darkphyre> this is too much trouble.
<jimiIL> there's an compiz manager ion addon and a simple compiz manager, which is simpke but allows you to choose effects, last time i used kubuntu it worked, but i just can't  use it now, the advance manager(which is must for the simple one) is working..
<jimiIL> anyone know this or have any advices?
<Odd-rationale> Darkphyre: I know what you mean... I'm keeping an eye on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765422
<nosrednaekim> jimiIL: whats not working about the simple one?
<Darkphyre> okay Odd-rationale
<jimiIL> when im trying to open the app it loading and then "dissaper"
<jimiIL> (LOL reminds me the bad old time's as windows technician)
<flipstar> the new x.org feature is that it should configure automaticly if it fails
<jimiIL> which means the simple GUI manager that come's with the dist?
<Darkphyre> the new Xorg reconfiguration sucks.
<Darkphyre> it doesn't let you do as much as you used to be able to do.
<nbf7777> help needed for a newby to kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: whats the problem
<nbf7777> i have a media can not be played  error in amarok
<nbf7777> it sais codec not available
<jimiIL> the prob is that the "adv(but i reinstall from other reasons) the advance one.. well.. it's just to much complicate
<tony403> nbf7777, it should download it if you choose
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: what filetype?
<nbf7777> it is a radio stream
<tony403> nbf7777, have you tried to play an mp3 first?
<nbf7777> yes that works. and so the cd's
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: did you do it from with a playlist->add STream dialog?
<Rynoo> Anyone else having a problem installing Kubuntu defaulting into BusyBox?
<nbf7777> no from playlist radio strams cool streams secret agent stream
<nosrednaekim> Rynoo: yes! I had that... I just eneded up upgradeing instaed of doing a fresh install
<Rynoo> nosrednaekim: Odd.
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: oh... wow... those should be supported just fine
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: try asking in #amarok
<Rynoo> nosrednaekim: Unfortunately, I can't do that. Installing on another hard drive. Don't really want to install Ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop, too much garbage.
<nbf7777> :) one more dumb question. how do i open the #amarok chanel?
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: what client are you using?
<nbf7777> konversation in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> nbf7777: just click on "#amarok" then
<nbf7777> ahh thank you very much
<tinin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<tinin> How do I enable midi?
<tinin> ok, nice bot
<jimiIL> guys.. anyone knows another compiz manager\settings that is quite simple and enable effect select?
<flipstar> jimiIL: what's about ccsm ?
<jimiIL> amm.. let's check it..
<jimiIL> but im pretty sure that this was the app i was talking about
<Dr_willis> ccsm is the defacto settings manager for compiz. :)
<flipstar> probably..so what's wrong with it ?
<Dr_willis> I think ive seen the gnome settings thing let you tweak a subset of all the plugins.
<Dr_willis> wasent there a ccsm-simple also?
<jimiIL> well maybe it's for defecto but it usful
<Dr_willis> !find ccsm
<ubotu> Found: simple-ccsm
<Dr_willis> !info simple-ccs,
<ubotu> Package simple-ccs does not exist in hardy
<jimiIL> i found it
<Dr_willis> doh. :)
<jimiIL> and that's the one im talking about
<jimiIL> it's just not working
<jimiIL> im trying to launch it
<Dr_willis> define 'not working'
<Dr_willis> run it from a terminal, look for error messages.
<jimiIL> thinking..thinking..thinking and then nothing
<Dr_willis> check out the following url also...
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<diefordethklok> When I activate compiz on hardy and mouse ove the window, the window bar disappears on anything not selected and leaves a small silver streak
<flipstar> diefordethklok: see above
<yago> hi,I'm installing 8.04 and I have a problem, that it shows "Configuring chillispot (1.0-8) ..", and it's stop,
<yago> what can I do?
<tony403> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<diefordethklok> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<diefordethklok> lol
<tony403> lol
<jimiIL> how can i launch app from the terminal?
<tony403> i'm pleased with the job they did with obuto
<diefordethklok> type the app process into a terminal
<tony403> jimiIL, that can be tricky sometimes. you may need to use grep to search for installed packages. sometimes they're named different when installed
<jimiIL> "Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional"
<jimiIL> when i'n launching csm
<jimiIL> i feel like my comp is revenging me about all the microsoft abuse years lol
<tony403> jimiIL, sudo apt-get install sexy-python. maybe you're lacking it for a certain effect you're using
<jimiIL> y
<aib> can anyone recommend a good open source sound mixer? something with lots of parameters etc...
<jimiIL> trying..
<aib> kde of course:)
<aib> preferably in apt
<jimiIL> the kmix is not bad at all you can enable\define it
<Darkphyre> okay. I have re-installed kubuntu. how should i go about installing the drivers for my nvidia geforce 6600GT card?
<aib> kmix is not really good at controlling the sound once it's been directed at the speakers
<aib> can't even change bass/treble
<jimiIL> arrrrrr
<flipstar> aib alsamixer maybe
<Darkphyre> should i use nvidia-settings or?
<tony403> Darkphyre, the graphical packager should install everything you need automatically. never had a problem with it
<aib> hmm, but i'm using threaded open sound system. will alsa still work..?
<USN1520> hello, how do I get knetworkmanager to stop nagging for the wallet password at login and just have the password reloaded?
<flipstar> aib hm alsamixer can't change bass or so anyway
<jimiIL> still the same the advance manager is working and the simple one not
<tony403> Darkphyre, if you like and want to tweak graphics for gaming and such
<nosrednaekim> jimiIL: run the somple one from the command line "desktop-effects-kde"
<tony403> Darkphyre, could install nvidia-xsettings as well, i believe which is an x frontend
<Darkphyre> I'm trying the "Hardware Drivers" program
<Darkphyre> its installing nvidia drivers automatically
<flipstar> tony403: this would make no sence since it's part of the driver
<tinin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jimiIL> command not found :-(
<tony403> flipstar, since when? i've always installed it together manually
<flipstar> tony403: since ever afaik
<jimiIL> and the kde manager is not what im talking about, the ccsm manager has an simple manager too(the ccsm is must for it) and he's not working
<tony403> flipstar, didn't know
<flipstar> now you do :)
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<jimiIL> "simple-ccsm"
<USN1520> fellas can I get a little keyring help
<david_> I installed the RC version of hary a few days ago -do I need to make any changes now that the full version has been released?
<jimiIL> that's the error i'm getting guys.. "Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>    import gtk.glade as gladeImportError: No module named glade"
<Darkphyre> i wonder if canonical will upgrade their servers....this 30 minute wait to download a package is getting annoying...
<tony403> Darkphyre, you can always donate ;), or pay for support to help them out
<USN1520> Darkphre: Agree, had to wait a while just to update
<jimiIL> i got disconnected
<jimiIL> does anyone knows what should i do about this error:
<jimiIL> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>    import gtk.glade as gladeImportError: No module named glade
<USN1520> so there I was at first login and network manager would not stop asking me for a darn password...any ideas?
<flipstar> i've a problem with vlc here..the videos (.avi) starts just after 30seconds..any ideas ?
<tony403> anyone here switch to gnome after using kde a while? i haven't used gnome and thinking to switch (ubuntu)
<USN1520> tony403: gnome is really clean and uncluttered
<USN1520> using kde right now
<tony403> USN1520, i think there is an option in kdewallet to remember passwords iirc
<tony403> flipstar, is it just one certain video or all?
<tiberius1701> hello i was trying to update to 8.04 in adapt, when i click fetch updates i hangs a waiting for headers (99%)??
<flipstar> tony403: all and btw also .ogg
<Darkphyre> I use ubuntu at work. Was using windows at home. gonna try kubuntu at home now. :)
<USN1520> tiberius servers are throttled right now
<tiberius1701> i see, it just finish now though
<tiberius1701> i asked to soon
<Darkphyre> did this server hammering happened during the last major release?
<tony403> tiberius1701, did you try using the console to update and notice any errors?
<USN1520> I can't remember actually
<tiberius1701> well i havnt click the upgrade button yet
<USN1520> just proof that (k)ubuntu is picking up a lot of speed
<tiberius1701> and whats with all the bird names
<flipstar> !codenames
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<USN1520> each release is named after an animal
<tiberius1701> whats the next release lusty lark :)
<flipstar> intrepid ibex :)
<jimiIL> guys.. anyone knows hou can i handle this error:(simple-ccsm)
<jimiIL> "Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>    import gtk.glade as gladeImportError: No module named glade"
<jimiIL> pls..?
<tony403> bird names mean ubuntu is starting to take flight with the general public, idk
<Ketrel> 2 questions, when I installed Hardy, the restricted driver thing didn't come up to tell me about nvidia. Also, the wallpaper looks dithered. Does that mean my monitor isn't displaying enough colors or the wallpaper isn't using enough colors?
<tony403> jimiIL, apt-cache search glade. see if it's installed. it'd be my guess but i'm mostly a noob
<ubuntu__> could someone please point me to the kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix) torrent?  i can't seem to find it
<flipstar> ubuntu__: see kubuntu.org
<tony403> ubuntu_, see http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<flipstar> i don't think the dvd contains kde4
<tony403> ubuntu_, nvm, it's getting hammered as well
<tony403> flipstar, maybe not. i'm just dl'ing ubuntu dvd
<tony403> wasn't all that impressed with kde4, still needs work
<flipstar> definitive
<ubuntu__> oh i think i found it.  what's the difference between kubuntu-kde4-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent   and  kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  ??
<ubuntu__> oh the alternate is the text installer isn't it
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> desktop is live
<ubuntu__> tony403: so KDE4 isn't worth it in your opinion?
<flipstar> maybe kde4.1 is ..
<tony403> ubuntu_, yeah, also you can use encrypted files system with alternate and use it if you have any trouble with the desktop install as i did
<tony403> ubuntu_, yeah, i like it and it has potential but it's not as stable as i like yet
<ubuntu__> yeah I guess i'd prefer stability
<ubuntu__> maybe i'll wait
<Darkphyre> okay guys, it seems that I am now using the nvidia drivers. but my screen is locked at 640 x 480. how do i make it go to 1440x900?
<spanther> how long time left till the release of 8.04 ? :)
<spanther> long=much
<Darkphyre> spanther, its been released already.
<flipstar> Darkphyre: just use the nvidia-settings
<flipstar> spanther: about 100 years
<spanther> Darkphyre, nah this is a release candidate :)
<fildo> guys i have a weird sound issue
<fildo> anyone willing to help
<Odd-rationale> spanther: its been delayd - 6 wks
<fildo> my sound was working , now all of a sudden i have no mixers in kmix
<ubuntu__> unrelated question.. does reiserfs have any significant advantage over ext3?
<spanther> Odd-rationale, damn :(
<flipstar> ubuntu__: yes..it's better for smaller files
<Darkphyre> wait, so kubuntu 8.04 was delayed?
<flipstar> Darkphyre: no.
<Darkphyre> then what is spanther talking about?
<flipstar> ask him - not me
<Odd-rationale> Darkphyre: just a joke... :)
<Nole> i finally got my modem working on kubuntu and i want to know if there is a way to make it faster on dialup?
<jimiIL> guys believe it or not it's working
<Darkphyre> ah..
<spanther> there was a counter at ubuntu.com but i cant find it anymore so i dont know the time left ^
<Ketrel> The restricted driver thing didn't come up when I installed 8.04. How do I get the nvidia drivers now?
<flipstar> spanther: no counter - no time left :)
<spanther> flipstar, nice :D
<spanther> first i thought like 5 days left or so hehe but i wasnt sure
<tony403> Nole, chances are, no, not any perceivable speed difference
<tony403> Nole, what kind of modem?
<flipstar> spanther: it was released 16-17h ago :))
<Darkphyre> Ketrel: Applications > System > Hardware Drivers Manager
<hector> que verga es esta porqueria
<tony403> Ketrel, use synaptic graphical package manager is what i do
<hector> no hay español
<spanther> flipstar, so cool now i can try it out XD so the LTS version is it the same as normal just with longer support?
<hector> nadie habla español
<tony403> Ketrel, or as Darkphyre said
<hector> ????????
<Nole> tony403: what if i install firefox and pipelin it
<Odd-rationale> kubuntu will not be LTS this release
<Odd-rationale> !es | hector
<ubotu> hector: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tony403> Nole, it can help some, depending on your computer and internet speed
<Nole> tony403: im not sure bout it was installed in the computer when i got it
<tiberius1701> ketrel: there should be somthin under the kmenu under system with and icon that looks like a pci add on card
<flipstar> spanther: sure..but unfortunately kubuntu is not lts release
<Nole> tony403: well im pipelinning on my laptop (im on it right now) and it really has increased my internet speed
<tiberius1701> i think it was a bad idea to try and upgrade right now
<tony403> Nole, for some it seems to help, some it seems to hurt. just experiment but you don't want to hit the server too hard with a lot of pipeline requests just out of courtesy
<Darkphyre> nvidia-settings wont let me change the screen resolution either...
<Toran> OK, I am running kubuntu on a thinkpad x60. I want to use an external keyboard. When I plug it in (USB), though, I can't type on it. A light comes on the keyboard, but my laptop doesn't accept input from it. I tried rebooting with it plugged in, but I had no luck. How can I make this work?
<Darkphyre> its still locked on 640x480
<Nole> tony403: what exactly does pipelinning do?
<tony403> Darkphyre, is your monitor model in the monitor config options?
<Darkphyre> nope.
<tony403> Nole, iirc, makes multiple requests to the server, sort of like multitasking
<tony403> Nole, grabs packets while it is also receiving packets
<Nole> tony403: oh, could i go over my bandwith limit easier this way?
<spanther> flipstar, is the 64bit version fully supported with drivers for sound and mainboard chipsets and 3D available for nvidia cards?
<Darkphyre> is there a way to manually add the resolution to my xorg condfiguration?
<tony403> Nole, i don't think. you still use the same bandwidth but it's faster
<Nole> tony403: oh, ok, good
<BluesKaj> Darkphyre,in the xorg.conf text file or reconfiguring xorg thru the gui ?
<Ketrel> Thanks for the help on the graphics card
<Ketrel> (and I always use Synaptic)
<flipstar> spanther: official ? yes, but there still some troubles with flash or such things
<tony403> Nole, some packets, if you have it configured for too many requests, may be dropped and waste bandwidth though
<spanther> flipstar, flash only? well okay i can live without flash :)
<Nole> tony403: i have it at 100 right now is that too high?
<flipstar> spanther: and codecs maybe
<Ketrel> also do I want nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<flipstar> spanther: and other packages see at the ubuntu wiki or so for details
<trophyhead> I know it's a simple click to a box but I have a blonde question hehe, = )   in adept installer I don't see any packet choices?,
<tony403> Nole, 100 what?
<Me> hey is anyone up?
<flipstar> nope
<Nole> tony403: in about:config i have my max requests at 100
<Me> hey flipstar, you half asleep?
<Me> i have a very basic question
<Me> what is the advantage of using kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Me> is it faster?
<tony403> Nole, my network.http.pipelining.maxrequests is at 4, which is default but pipelining isn't enabled by default. i wouldn't go any higher than 8 for courtesy reasons. 100 is overkill
<Nole> tony403: ok, i read on i-hacked that putting it at 100 would make it faster, which it did
<tiberius1701> this i gay it say 6 hr for the upgrade to 8.04
<Ketrel> Is the reason I can't download any packages due to the repositories getting hammered?
<flipstar> Me it just a question about the style and apps maybe
<n000b> can anyone help me
<tony403> Nole, most sights i read say 30 for optimal performance but i notice no difference from 4 than 30 or more
<noobest> haha = )
<n000b> hi noob
<noobest> hey
<Darkphyre> this is so.....stupid...i can't even add subsections to the new xorg.conf.
<Nole> tony403: i have dialup so its maked a difference to me
<n000b> noob do you know what the advantage of kubuntu is?
<robotgeek> n000b: what do you need help with?
<flipstar> Darkphyre: you don't have options to change the screen in nvidia-settings ?
<Darkphyre> no flipstar
<n000b> .
<tony403> Nole, i also read any value above 8 will be ignored, which makes sense. i don't think FF devs would create it with an option to basically do a small ddos to a site
<noobest> i dont think theres a diff, in kubuntu or ubuntu, just a different look I guess, I prefer kubuntu myself = )
<Darkphyre> it wont let me go over 640x480 in nvidia-settings either.
<flipstar> but the drivers are enabled ..?
<tiberius1701> n000b: advantage compaired to what
<Nole> tony403: ok i set it down to 8 and it seems faster than normal
<n000b> robot geek, i just want to know if kubuntu is faster than, or has some other advantage over ubuntu
<Darkphyre> yes flipstar
<n000b> is it easier on system resources?
<Darkphyre> not the drivers of my monitor tho..
<n000b> robotgeek: are you there
<tony403> Nole, might be. using too many requests can saturate your bandwidth as well
<tiberius1701> nooob: well i thought it was the same just will the kde desktop enviroment
<robotgeek> n000b: yes, i am here
<robotgeek> n000b: there kernel or the core of both are the same
<tiberius1701> not sure about any advantages or disadvantages
<Nole> tony403: ok, do you know of a way i can install firefox off my ubuntu live cd?
<n000b> robotgeek: yes im aware of that
<Ketrel> Is the reason I can't download any packages due to the repositories getting hammered?
<noobest> I must have the oldest video card haha nvidia tnt2, & yes if you enable the accel program it can do 3d just poor graphics = (
<tiberius1701> ketrel: pretty sure
<tony403> Nole, sudo apt-get install firefox?
<robotgeek> n000b: the desktop environments and the surrounding apps are different. i prefer kde cause the apps are more integrated, though gnome seems to be getting there quite quickly
<tony403> Nole, nvm, i believe it's only included on the dvd
<tiberius1701> ketrel: i updating to 8.04 it says 20 hrs
<n000b> robotgeek: how are they different
<Nole> tony403: i don't want to download it, its like 10mb and that takes forever on my internet
<robotgeek> n000b: well, gnome uses the gtk toolkit, while kde uses the qt toolkit. the way the apps are coded are different, so they may differ in functionality slightly
<robotgeek> n000b: you can mix and match though, so it is not a problem
<tony403> Nole, yeah, dial-up would be slow but i don't think it comes on the cd version
<n000b> robotgeek: how do you mix and match?
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: i am downloading the torrent for kubuntu (alternate) and I plan to upgrade off of that
<Ketrel> tiberius1701 wow
<robotgeek> n000b: you install whatever gnome app you want, it will work on kde anyhow
<Nole> tony403: i have an ubuntu live, kubuntu live, and kedubuntu live cd but i used and alt install for dapper drake
<tony403> Nole, you could order the DVD of K/Ubuntu if you wanted though
<n000b> robot geek, does ubuntu and kubuntu include a disk partitioning program in the installation setup?
<Ketrel> I am happy to know my gyro mouse works flawlessly
<n000b> robotgeek:
<noobest> it's only like 20-30 min, for me (download & burn cd & install) it would take me 5-7 hrs too if I did a direct install over the web = )
<tiberius1701> yea, but it upgrading now i dont think i can stop it can i
<Nole> tony403: but i dont have a dvd player on my computer that has kubuntu on it,   i found this computer in a pile of junk and it still worked (literally)
<robotgeek> n000b: yes. (as an aside, see tab completion :) )
<n000b> what do you mean tab completion?
<n000b> robotgeek:
<robotgeek> n000b: type rob<tab>
<n000b> rob<tab>
<Darkphyre> i feel like i'm wasting my time with linux....always something wrong with it. if its not the nvidia drivers, its the monitor not going to full resolution.
<Jucato> !tab | n000b
<ubotu> n000b: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> n000b: you're supposed to press the Tab key
<Jucato> not type it
<robotgeek> Jucato: thanks. nice to see you
<n000b> ro
<n000b> robotgeek:
<Jucato> hehe yeah long time no see robotgeek! :)
<n000b> ok thanks
<Nole> oh thats how it works
<tiberius1701> robotgeek: can i stop this over the net upgrade and go and download the cd, or will that screw somting up
<robotgeek> Jucato: yes, rl keeps me busy. downloading the upgrade, so let us see how that goes
<Darkphyre> anybody know how i can force a resolution in this new Xorg server?
<n000b> robotgeek: is kubuntu easier on system resources
<tony403> Darkphyre, I know the feeling but right now, we're sort of pioneers in OSS working to make life easier for those after us
<n000b> is it more geared to experts?
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: ooh, as long as you don't restart, i think it should be okay. i cannot be sure.
<maduser> what kubuntu?
<noobest> Dark your not alone, my nvidia old card & just as old moniter has always been the major issue for me too = )
<Darkphyre> the nvidia drivers are installed
<n000b> im just wondering what the gears on the cd case represent
<Jucato> n000b: it's easy to use
<Darkphyre> now its my monitor giving problems
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: well, i would say let it run its course, unless you are feeling adventourous
<Jucato> n000b: the "gear" is part of KDE's official logo
<n000b> yes but why Jucato
<Jucato> so Kubuntu "inherited" the gear theme from that in its own logo and marketing
<tiberius1701> robotgeek: well if your not sure ill just let it keep going, and going, and going
<Jucato> n000b: why not?
<Darkphyre> anybody know how i can force a resolution in this new Xorg server?
<coteyr> just want to ask a quick question (was hoping to see it in the topic) Is anyone else having problems connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<Darkphyre> anybody know how i can force a resolution in this new Xorg server?
<n000b> Jucato: why would one choose ubuntu and another person choose kubuntu?
<Jucato> !patience | Darkphyre
<ubotu> Darkphyre: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tony403> Darkphyre, there's a command line way and should work editing your xorg
<Jucato> n000b: personal choice. one may prefer to use GNOME, another may prefer to use KDE
<Jucato> !xconfig | Darkphyre
<ubotu> Darkphyre: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<coteyr> it was slow today while I was trying to upgrade (but thats expected) but now I can't get anything
<coteyr> mmight just be me though
<Darkphyre> i dont need to reconfigure the xserver
<n000b> thanks Jucato, are you on yahoo messenger
<Jucato> coteyr: expect some slowness in repositories because of the new release
<Darkphyre> i need to force the resolution
<Darkphyre> and the new xorg reconfiguration script doesnt give you any display options
<Darkphyre> they nerfed it
<robotgeek> wohoo, torrent downloading at 763.8 KB. Nice
<noobest> = ( i cant even find how to enable my restricted 3d acell driver, gutsy gave me the option right away = )
<n000b> Jucato
<Odd-rationale> With ktorrent, you can right-click on a transfer and select add peers and put an IP address and port. How do I find My IP address and port for torrents for someone esle to add me?
<flipstar> can i purge all codec's and reinstall somehow? (got problems with vlc)
<Jucato> n000b: no
<n000b> jucato: are you on any other messenger?
<tiberius1701> wohoo, net upgrade at 20kbs, not nice
<Jucato> n000b: not right now
<n000b> Jucato: no i just was wondering if i could get your ID for future reference
<yago> does anyone have torrent of the dvd kubuntu 8.04?
<tony403> Darkphyre, what resolution do you need?
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: ip is your ip (ifconfig |grep inet) and port probably 6881 if you didn't changed it
<Jucato> n000b: I don't I'm much. you'll most likely find me in IRC more than anywhere
<n000b> in what room
<rotman> Hi, I just enabled the xkb options and turned on the "right alt is compose" in kcontrol, but now I basicallly lost all the functionality on my fn keys. Is there a way to get those back AND keep the compose key?
<p28301016> anyone having problems with archive.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> n000b: here
<p28301016> it does'nt respond
<coteyr_> p28301016; i am
<n000b> ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: even though I'm behind a router? (ifconfig may give my internal ip) or is it my ip when I go to whatismyip.com
<coteyr_> p28301016; i am having problems connecting o most ubuntu related things
<coteyr_> p28301016; even the irc server was giving me problems as irc.ubuntu.org
<n000b> Jucato do you know anything about xubuntu or gobuntu?
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: it should give you two ip's .. yes the website of corse shows your ip also
<Jucato> n000b: nope
<tiberius1701> robotgeek: im not even in the kb/s any more im in the b/s
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: ooh, i dunno what all troubles you will have if you break the upgrade in between
<ISS_Student> Are the repositores slammed tonight?
<Ketrel> ISS_Student: I asked that a moment ago, and the answer was yes :)
<tiberius1701> i guess ill just have to let it go
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: thanks!
<flipstar> robotgeek: tiberius1701 you can break the update during download anytime
<ISS_Student> Ketrel thanks
<coteyr_> nothing like everyone trying to update at once
<tiberius1701> robotgeek: what do you mean
<ISS_Student> I'm just trying to install firefox lol
<coteyr_> YOu chould be able to break the upgrade if you still in the dl phase
<coteyr_> you wall have to do an apt-et -f install later though
<trophyhead> to fix my resolution, I just went k-menu, sys sett, mon&display, admin mode, & changed to what resolution I wanted my moniter to be = ) (then apply)
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: ^^
<n000b> does anyone here know anything about xubuntu?
<robotgeek> thanks coteyr_ , i did not think of that. tiberius1701 , if it is still downloading stuff, break it!
<coteyr_> andyou wont be able to install anything untill after you finidh the upgrade
<Jucato> n000b: there's a #xubuntu channel
<kaddy> hi everybody
<n000b> thanks
<ISS_Student> Guess I won't install any extra packages tonight
<Darkphyre> anybody know how i can force a resolution in this new Xorg server?
<tiberius1701> flipstar: so you mean i can stop this its at the point of getting new packages
<kaddy> hey, does anybody else here have problems downloading from apt. Whenever i try to download, it says "waiting for headers" for like.... 15 mins before the download starts
<robotgeek> tiberius1701: yes, as long as it is not installing, you can stop it
<coteyr_> sure
<coteyr_> as long as al it's doing is downloading
<robotgeek> kaddy: the servers are slammed. nothing you can do. wait, and try later
<coteyr_> if you stated installing then don't stop it
<flipstar> tiberius1701: sure..when you still downloading..yes
<kaddy> ah ok robotgeek, i thought the servers might be stuffed at the moment
<latitu> some thing fishy is going on.. i upgraded to hardy beta a week a go. and from 2 days ago. adept said iam fully updated. today hardy is released and adept (apt) still saying iam upto date...  ?
<mhaz> #kubuntu-us
<robotgeek> latitu: you probably cant get updates. or your local mirror has not been updated yet
<flipstar> !apt-torrent
<ubotu> The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<latitu> robotgeek hm. it shows that it is..
<ISS_Student> I did a fresh install from RC and yesterday it said I needed 90 updates now it says I am up to date
<robotgeek> flipstar: thanks for the link
<flipstar> ISS_Student: that's okay
<latitu> flipstar what is apt-torrent ?
<flipstar> latitu: a apt that download from peers instead a server
<ISS_Student> Wonder why they choose not to include firefox in kubuntu by default
<gopp> any know if wubi works on a external usb disk
<coteyr_> apt-torrecnt sounds great but add it to s3 and woo hoo
<robotgeek> $$$, coteyr_
<tony403> ISS_Student, because Konqueror is all a part of the kde project
<latitu> flipstar $ cat /etc/issue
<latitu> Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l
<tony403> ISS_Student, and still a great browser in it's own right
<flipstar> latitu: ?
<flipstar> $ pastebinit /etc/issue > http://pastebin.com/f3ca38411
<fildo> so buggy gutsy
<latitu> flatface i think that shows i am on hardy final
<fildo> fresh install , and i have to fix so many things
<latitu> ?
<flipstar> latitu: it says nothing about final..but who doubt it ?
<latitu> flipstar if it was beta. it would say dev version?
<Jucato> it would say "Development branch" iirc
 * robotgeek crosses fingers, upgrades
<seebs> So, I have upgraded to 8.04, and I have two mysteries left that I can't figure out.  The first is that the nvidia binary driver (their version, not the package) does not get loaded correctly.  If I rmmod and insmod it, it starts working.  I can't find a different nvidia.ko that could be getting loaded, though.
<robotgeek> alrite, later
<TeslaTony> seebs: The way I got my nvidia driver working is I tried enabling desktop effects, and it got enabled for me
<fildo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fildo> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fildo> !cpuscaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuscaling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seebs> Actually, looking at it, I think I found that one.
<seebs> I think lrm-manager has been copying-in/loading the "restricted" versions, and doing so ... Ah-hah!  Yup.  Before the regular modules file processing.
<seebs> So disabling 'nv' in that file fixed the problem.
<seebs> Okay, that leaves me with the one that I'm being driven nutty by.  I have a USB programmable keypad which has both regular number keys and a numeric keypad, which generate distinct keysyms.  This worked under 7.10 on the same machine, and no longer works under 8.04.
<seebs> Now, I get all sorts of things like keypad_insert, keypad_left, etc. instead of the numbers.  It seems very much as though numlock isn't getting applied to this device, but I don't know enough about numlock and KDE to sort out why.
<kaddy> hey anybody know if their was any updates available once hardy stable came out. I have the RC version, and i havn't seen any updates since stable has been released last nite
<flipstar> kaddy: thats normal
<kaddy> yer? how so? i thought there would be some final updates to fix a few bugs
<flipstar> so what do i need to install to get pulse working .. 'pulseaudio' ?
<flipstar> kaddy: there where updates before the actual iso release
<TeslaTony> Didn't 8.04 get frozen something like a week ago, with updates/changes only if something serious was found?
<kaddy> hmm. yer i guess.
<calcmandan> Running 7.10.  If I altered the repositories to reflect hardy, would it simply update?
<flipstar> calcmandan: just use the update-manager
<dope> are software downloads for anyone else going extremely slow?
<flipstar> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<kaddy> yes
<calcmandan> flipstar: you mean as in adept?
 * Elda torrented her image \o/
<flipstar> calcmandan: nope there is a program called 'update-manager'
<Elda> Though how would I made the manager update itself so that I can try installing the codecs?
<flipstar> calcmandan: it's made for distro upgrading..
<calcmandan> flipstar: sounds simple enough. getting it under apt. thanks.
<calcmandan> flipstar: looks to be a plug for synaptic. is that right?
<flipstar> it uses synaptic if you mean this
<calcmandan> thought so.  another subject, I read somewhere a week agothat 8.04 won't have LTS. Is that only for kubuntu? because everyone is parading about it being a LTS but I see none of that talk on the kubuntu site.
<flipstar> right gnome is lts..kde not
<seebs> Ahh, just needed to add NumLock=On in kdmrc.  Setting it through the UI didn't work.
<calcmandan> fliptstar: well that just blows.  well, if one were to get alternate it's not Lts.
<Elda> I tried to install the codec thing, and I got this message :s  How do I the package manager :s Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libxine1-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<flipstar> i get [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused .. any hints ?
<seebs> Huh.  Now my kde4 is busted; the launcher doesn't come up or anything.
<kaddy> kubuntu is getting jibbed in a way. ubuntu need to stop treating kubuntu like a little brother  and make it equal
<Elda> o,O?
<tony403> i wish gnome and kde would collaborate. simplicity of gnome but with all the config options when needed
<calcmandan> /agree -> tony403
<Expecto> this is a really dumb question: I installed the beta for hardy a few weeks back.  Do i need to do anything to use the final release?
<bailey> Does anyone have a torrent for the 8.04 remix iso for i386? I seem to be having problems locating it...
<kaddy> yer. i must say, i think gnome is better integrated than kde, but i just hate the gnome look.
<Expecto> or will adept just do its thing
<Ketrel> What happened to ksynaptics?
<kaddy> just keep it upto date and it will be updated to the current release Expecto
<Ketrel> It doesn't seem to be in the repositories in hardy
<Expecto> thanks kaddy
<Jucato> kaddy: that's funny... because that's the first time I've heard that (usually they say KDE is more integrated)
<ISS_Student> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Jucato> unless you mean GNOME *in* Ubuntu... that's just one distro though...
<flipstar> huge problems with services..any hints ? http://pastebin.com/d708877bd
<flipstar> the services just won't show up
<flipstar> bbl
<bailey> nmind... i'm an idiot. the germans have the kde4 isos...  http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/kubuntu-kde4/
<kaddy> jucato: well, Gnome in ubuntu is very very good, as so with fedora in my opinion, i havn't really tried many other gnome distro's besides mint/pclinuxos.... gnome seems to me to be better integrated, because everything just "works" no problems. But i prefer Kde cause i think it looks better, has alot more options to play with, and has a bright future with kde4. just my opinion anyways.
<kaddy> KDE still "works" but sometimes you might have to mess around a bit more to get something to work
<Elda> I guess I got lucky lol in that I torrented this morning (before it was up on the front page) xD
<elmaxx> hello all
<calcmandan> the office is on.  brb
<Elda> Hello o/
<elmaxx> need help updating to 8.04... my local repositories i think are dying under stress :/
<Elda> Never thought it would be possible but so far KDE does everything out of the box in terms of the basic settings
<kaddy> i was actually impressed with kubuntu automatically detecting my 2nd hard drive and edited grub automatically to detect my partitions. that was great. i have to manually edit grub with most other distro's
<Elda> This seems to be a "release day thing" :x
<Ketrel> Anyone know on the ksynaptics thing or if not, what's the best alternative?
<yago> does anyone have the torrent for dvd kubntu 8.04?
<sap> Hi, while using k3b for burning I had enabled "verify data"  but it ejected the disc soon after writing the data .  Now can I verify the written data separately ?
<elmaxx> do you know how i can change the repository to another site temporarily?
<Elda> no idea :s
 * Elda is using KDE for the first time
<Elda> Yago... there is a dvd version of Kubuntu? :x
<kaddy> i havn't seen a dvd version out yet :s
<Elda> I just ended up looking through the stuff at around 5 or so this morning and left the torrent doing it's thing hehe
<sap> this is weird the k3b knew it had to verify the data but still it ejected ...lol
<Elda> Noticed the "KDE remix" and went with it xD
<kaddy> elmaxx: are you not able to update through apt?
<jords> sap: yep it ejects and then takes the cd back in to verify
<Elda> elmaxx you will have to try multiple times
<sap> jords, nope it didnt take the dvd back . just ejected
<jords> means you can be more sure everything is right with the cd i soppose
<Elda> Many people on the repositories, and their tiny brains cant handle it so it will get stuck at times
<sap> now the Verify thing is left alone ...lol
<kaddy> the server is getting overloaded at the moment. lol, just try and leave it updating/installing.. it will retrieve the updates eventually. :)
<Elda> Tiny brains refrring to the brains of the repositories, not the users ;)
<elmaxx> kaddy: connection to the repositories in guatemala are very slow
<elmaxx> i wouldnt mind changing the file temporarily to a new location
<kaddy> yeah, im in Australia and it is very slow too
<elmaxx> thanks kaddy, i thought it was just me x.x
<dave11> Is there any way to put holidays in Kontact(except for manually)?
<elmaxx> been trying this for hours
<kaddy> haha, nah your not alone. everyone is affected at the moment
<bailey> For those that are interested, here's a link to the i386 kde4 8.04 remix...  http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<kaddy> just keep trying. and leave it to update. it will eventually
<kaddy> its just a tempory problem with the server
<dc> hello
<yago> Elda: Yes, but I think the server is busy, because if you want to download the torrent, it doesn't let you,
<dc> can anyone tell me how to turn usb headphones on in gutsy 7.10
<yago> by this reason I wish that someone send me the torrent
<yago> oh, my good!
<yago> I just get it!
<yago> lol
<kaddy> dc: have you opened up kmix and ensured all volumes are turned up and enabled?
<neon> my laptop lcd is too dark after installing ubuntu hardy, i installed the nvidia driver and still very darl adjusting settings thru the nvidia panel makes it looks brighter but it does not look good , i remember there been some commands one can issue to lighten the screen brightness, can anyone refresh my memory on what those commands are, thanks
<dc> yes
<dave11> !kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dave11> wow
<kaddy> dc: ok... so when you open it up, there is a box on the right hand side that lets you pick the options for your particular usb headset? i assume
<dc> i changed from intel to usb audio
<dc> but still no sound
<dave11> no kontact entry...uhh
<dc> isn't there some app i can run like windows. the light is on and the card is noticed by aplay -l
<kaddy> dc: ok... im gonna get you to do something rather odd, but it worked for me with my usb mic, and didn't work with kmix
<dc> but still no sound, intel is the primary
<dc> what's thtat
<dc> download different mixer?
<kaddy> dc: i want you to go into your package manager, and download    gnome alsa mixer
<kaddy> yes
<kaddy> i don't know why, but sometimes, this fixes the problem
<dc> didnt' see under restricted. so changing repos...
<dc> also adept update want's to install 180 upgrades but last time i did the system crashed
<dc> what should i do about the upgrades i need
<Kurtis[Away]> Adept tends to crash a lot for me...
<^V^> Hi, the upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 did not work properly for me. The boot menu has not been updated to 8.04 entries and
<^V^> I cant load into KDE
<^V^> I used the alternate CD upgrade mentod
<^V^> method*
<dc> i like the program but it crashes WAY too much
<kaddy> dc: you should be able to search and install a single program.... without updating everything as far as i am aware
<^V^> I saw the X cursor flash on screen a couple of times very briefly but now I'm just stuck in the command line
<dc> have to set up everything every time it crashes
<Kurtis-> I successfully installed 8.04, and apparently my wireless device is supported according to http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported , but it mentions "needs patches for 2.6.24" beside my hardware, bcm4311 rev 2
<Kurtis-> dc: I use Synaptic myself
<Kurtis-> I downloaded Windows drivers and tried ndiswrapper, but since it's still not working.
<dc> won't let me re-open adept how do i kill the app
<Kurtis-> try killing it from ksysguard (launched as root)
<kaddy> yer
<dc> it finally loaded thank
<dc> s
<^V^> the KDM log says that it failed to initialize the nvidia module
<dc> ah was wondering where that manager was
<^V^> Isn't that something that Bulletproof X was supposed to prevent?
<^V^> as in give me a graphical interface instead of shell?
<dc> installing synaptic not found in adept
<dc> going SSOOOO slow
<dc> when installing it only partitioned a root and swap could this be the reason
<dc> for the slownes
<dc> s
<kaddy> the servers are being overloaded at the moment. thats why its slow. everybody is having this problem
<Elda> for KDE what is a good player which will play streaming music?
<dc> ah
<Elda> I used amarok on 7.04/gnome :s
<dc> package upgrade messing everybody up
<Elda> JuK wont let me play that
<dc> version
<kaddy> amarok is king :)
<Elda> Will amarok work in KDE?
<kaddy> ofcoarse. it is a KDE app
<Kurtis-> amarok is a KDE program
<Elda> o,O
<Elda> weee
<kaddy> gnome apps and kde apps work in both desktop environments
<kaddy> they are cross compatible
<Elda> ah
<Elda> <3 Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Kurtis-> well, not quite, since you need both qt and gtk installed
<Elda> The more I use it the more I am coming to love it, hehe
<Elda> And I am pleased as punch with 8.04
<kaddy> well.. i havn't come across an app yet, that doesn't work in gnome and kde. their might be some, but rare
<Kurtis-> Well, that's not what I was saying
<dc> finally found it, install?
<kaddy> dc: what is it called?
<Elda> Adept is going a tad bit slow.  But that's because tons of people are hammering down on it trying to get their stuff up to date and shiny hehe
<Kurtis-> you just have to have parts of gnome installed if you want to launch a gnome app in KDE
<dc> gnome alsa mixer
<kaddy> yeah get that, and any other gnome volume manager you come across
<kaddy> give it a shot
<Elda> Though I'm curious, how can I tell if it is actually running the restricted drivers for my go 7900 gtx?
<dc> should i re-partition this is too slow
<dc> surely the server isn't this slow
<Kurtis-> it's nothing to do with your partitions
<Kurtis-> the server really is that slow
<Kurtis-> for everyone
<dc> ouch
<Kurtis-> wasn't last night
<dc> still on 1 of 27
<Elda> LoL because last night
<dc> gonna take all night
<Kurtis-> but then again, 8.04 wasn't released
<Elda> 8.04 wasnt out!!!
<dc> 8.04 ruined my kubuntu
<Elda> It was up at around 5 or so AM and the front page was updated at 9 or so
<kaddy> the servers are getting hammered at the moment. thats why its so slow. its been on and off for the last couple days that i've noticed
<Elda> 8.04 has made my day
<Elda> It has by far been my best install EVER :s
<dc> what would i do after this step. i think i can get on with out for now
<dc> system crashed twice trying to upgrade drivers
<Elda> It has by far been my best install EVER :s
<Elda> Waiting on repositories is a bit slow but oh well
<Elda> Trying to update my nvidia stuff now hehe
<Elda> waiting for headers ~
<kaddy> dc: you have the gnome alsa mixer now?
<dc> still on 1 of 27
<dc> doesn't look like it's going anywhere soon
<dc> ah nevermind
<dc> just started
<kaddy> ah ok. just leave it. might take upto 15 mins. lol.
<kaddy> another few days and i don't think the server will be a problem.
<dc> installed now
<kaddy> ok. go through it, make sure everything is enabled and the volumes are all turned right up
<dc> okay
<kaddy> try your headset now, and lemme know if it works
<neon> my laptop lcd is too dark after installing ubuntu hardy, i installed the nvidia driver and still very darl adjusting settings thru the nvidia panel makes it looks brighter but it does not look good , i remember there been some commands one can issue to lighten the screen brightness, can anyone refresh my memory on what those commands are, thanks
<dc> still nothing. could it be because i'm using firefo
<dc> x
<dc> i closed kmix
<kaddy> no that wouldn't stop it from working
<Elda> Yeay!
<Elda> Its updating my driver now
<kaddy> but you get sound through your computer speakers when your not using the headset?
<dc> my internal card is broken. anyway i can permanently disable
<dc> only have usb audio
<Elda> Time to do let reboot... brb <#
<Elda> <3
<kaddy> maybe try rebooting and going into your bios settings and making sure onboard usb devices are set to enable
<dc> it show under aplay -l
<dc> just not primary position
<dc> any way to turn both on
<dc> or one off
<dc> installing all alsa files
<Elda> Tbh, I didn't think that Ubuntu would ever support this laptop so completley hehe
<kaddy> are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu ;)
<kaddy> elda
<Elda> Kubuntu... but its the same code underneath the hood no?
<Elda> other than the gui
<dc> kubuntu
<dc> found one conf file in synaptic that wasn't in adept that says will allow two soundcards
<DarkShinigami> What app do I have to write in C++?
<^V^> notepad
<^V^> C++ is just plain text
<^V^> you will need to compile it though into an executable
<^V^> vim is a good choice
<^V^> or emacs
<stdin> or kate
<stdin> or nano
<^V^> true, but those aren't great for code ;)
<stdin> ^V^: why not, kate has syntax highlighting, code folding and auto-indent?
<stdin> nano has syntax highlighting
<kaddy> Elda: yer pretty much
<^V^> I'm not saying you *can't* use those, but I prefer the power of vim ;)
<stdin> ^V^: what's vim got that kate hasn't? (curious)
<^V^> you can customise it like you wouldn't beleive :)
<stdin> kate's a KDE app, you can customise it ;)
<^V^> stdin: http://www.vim.org/tips/index.php
<^V^> I don't mean the GUI
<stdin> the short cuts too
<stdin> and use sed-like replacement
<DarkShinigami> I have VIM installed, but Katapult won't launch it
<stdin> DarkestHour: vim is command line
<^V^> stdin: if you're happy with it, I'm not going to try and convert you :p
<DarkShinigami> stdin: Ok
<Elda> I am curious though, how do I add the different items I've installed to the little sub menus?
<Elda> As in adding amarok to the multimedia stuff, and koversation/firefox to the internet tab
<Elda> nm
<Elda> Its in there now o,O
<DarkShinigami> How do I get out of vim?
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: :q
<Jucato> type ":" then "q" then press Enter
<Elda> gedit > vim >.>
<sigma_1234> what would happen if i install gutsy packages in hardy?
<DarkShinigami> Jucato: I am. Doesn't work :(
<Jucato> kate/kwrite > gedt :P
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<^V^> press <ESC>
<Elda> kate is fun but it gives me an odd message
<eddieftw> :wq! to save. or shift+s+s twice real quick to quick save and exit if I recall correctly
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: ^V^ might be right. you might have to press Esc to get into the "command" mode
<Elda> when I run it, and close the document I edited/viewed with kate it says some odd message about not finding kate
<Elda> After Ive already used it, lol
<^V^> DarkShinigami: <ESC> : q
<DarkShinigami> ESC > :q!
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: :q! will not save any changes you made
<DarkShinigami> Jucato: I know. I didn't make any changes. I was just getting a feel for it
<DarkShinigami> How would I compile?
<^V^> using the compiler
<^V^> gcc
<Jucato> !compile | DarkShinigami
<ubotu> DarkShinigami: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<^V^> or g++ for c++
<stdin> install build-essential
<DarkShinigami> I have build-essential installed
<^V^> type g++ in a shell
<Jucato> and what are you trying to compile?
<stdin> then use "g++ filename.cpp" and it'll create "a.out"
<dc> ahahhhahaha
<dc> sound card still not recognizing usb audio
<dc> for index 0 its intel sound card broken
<dc> usb index 1
<dc> no sound
<DarkShinigami> Jucato: Nothing specifically. I'm going to take a C++ class. Thought I'd get a head start before the Fall term
<^V^> make a simple int main() { return 0; } program and try it
<Jucato> ah... I might have seen some "C++ using GNU C++" around the intarwebs...
<Widget_> anyone here downloaded the latest kubuntu with kde4 from internode site?
<Ketrel> Anyone know why ksynaptics isn't in the repositories in Hardy or if not, what's the best alternative?
<dc> what package controls audio device priority
<dc> or service
<dc> please... looked everywhere haven't been able to find correct one after crash
<dc> are there any metadata packages for kde and kubuntu 7.10 for audio control maybe usb
<vrivero> hola a todos!!!!!!!!!
<dc> i know of kdemultimedia
<dc> would that recognize usb device as primary
<Condad> I just went to use my son's computer and he has seeming pirated your software. I certainly didn't give him any money to buy any new software. I'm worried about what might happen. If I paid now, would I be able to prevent him from getting arrested?
<kaddy> what the
<Daisuke_Ido> Condad, this software is free
<Daisuke_Ido> as in no-strings-attached, he isn't going to get in trouble
<Condad> Free? I'm talkign about the actual whole system, not just a single program.
<kaddy> lol.
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> the whole thing
<Condad> Daisuke_Ido, are you serious?
<Daisuke_Ido> as a heart attack
<kaddy> haha. your not taking the piss?
<Condad> Ok, I think I need to unpunish him then.
<DarkShinigami> Wow
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know if that was for real or not, but it can't hurt to foster goodwill :)
<DarkShinigami> I just looked away to read something about C++ and read Condad's msg
<DarkShinigami> $10 (or whatever your local currency may be) that it will be in bash.org
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, if he was going for bash he would have been a lot more panicky
 * stdin notes that was probably not real
<stdin> * Ketrel (n=hackertr@156.12.154.149) has left #kubuntu * Condad (n=hackertr@156.12.154.149) has joined #kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<DarkShinigami> True, but the subtle part is that he never searched online first. Why IRC first?
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkShinigami, i wondered that myself
<Daisuke_Ido> but like i said, it doesn't hurt to be nice
<Daisuke_Ido> even if they are having fun
<DarkShinigami> It's not about that. There is just too much (or too little) for it too be "real"
<Jucato> stdin: real or not, it was amusing :)
<DarkShinigami> The way I see it, if you're smart enough to know IRC, you should what about a "thing" called Linux
<stdin> Jucato: never said it wasn't ;)
<DarkShinigami> Whoa... grammatical train wreck
<Jucato> DarkShinigami: indeed :P
<DarkShinigami> ***You should KNOW about a "thing" called Linux
<DarkShinigami> The sad part...
<woootman> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<DarkShinigami> I am on live chat at work. It's what I do
<DarkShinigami> :(
<DarkShinigami> On a lighter side, I talked to my supervisor today about having Linux (specifically Kubuntu) used at work. "It would run smoother than the thin clients we have running now. If live chat can work under WINE, I think we can make this work.
<bittin> use im
<bittin> or whats live chat?
<maduser> kopote?
<DarkShinigami> Kopete with many people at once
<DarkShinigami> Or
<bittin> kopete*
<DarkShinigami> IRC with PMs
<DarkShinigami> Many PMs
<pe2w> hey having problems getting direct rendering working
<pe2w> heres my xorg
<pe2w> http://rafb.net/p/MHG8QI58.html
<bittin> or jabber chatroom
<DarkShinigami> I want to implement IRC at work where the reps can only go into one server/channel and can only PM admins (supervisors)
<DarkShinigami> Change of topic...
<DarkShinigami> Why wouldn't all folders be displayed from a CD in Kubuntu 7.10?
<maduser> ...........
<maduser> 7.10
<maduser> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes maduser, some of us are waiting to upgrade
<maduser> well I wish I could help yeah
<maduser> well I went to the canadians site
<maduser> and got my upgrade pretty fast
<maduser> but download the altenate cd for the upgrade
<maduser> it will reduce chances of a mess up
<Leeuw> is there a way to have logging in Kopete ?
<Lynoure> I'm already on hardy, I have been for a month or so :)
<maduser> the beta
<maduser> yeah I guess thats ture
<rjb> hi, my upgrade was interrupted while still d/l'ing packages because of network problems
<rjb> and now it seems i can't restart it
<rjb> what's the Right Way?
<maduser> get the cd
<maduser> do the upgrade over the cd
<rjb> why does that make a difference?
<maduser> no chance of network problems
<rjb> (my cd burner is broken)
<elmaxx> sort of having problems with the cd update myself...
<elmaxx> it asks to download some updates... but the servers gotta be choking
<elmaxx> when i selected the option to not update... it gave me an error with a list of packages not validated or similar... which included apache2, postfix, and other services i use x.x
<elmaxx> so still doing the cd update + new packages, and hope it finishes :/
<rjb> now when i restart the upgrade tool from adept, it runs for a while and then gets killed b/c of running out of memory
<maduser> I didn't do the new packages
<Fleck> Leeuw kopete does logging by default afaik
<Leeuw> Fleck: where do I find the logs then, and how can I have text from last chat in the window (like pidgin) ?
<Fleck> Leeuw ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<Fleck> about last texts... dunno
<Leeuw> Fleck: thanx; any idea why it' s not in the menu ?
<Elda> Night all, and thansk for the help :)
<Fleck> Leeuw nope
<DarkShinigami> Leeuw: You have to add it
<Jucato> Leeuw: First, Settings -> Configure Plugins -> Make sure the History plugin is enabled.
<DarkShinigami> Leeuw: Jucato beat me to it. That's what you have to do
<Jucato> Leeuw: next, to see the history, right-click on the contact and select View History
<Fleck> ;)
<Leeuw> Fleck: Jucato I' ll go try...   where' s plugins, also in settings ?
<Jucato> yep
<Leeuw> Jucato: yeah, gottit
<Leeuw> Jucato: Fleck , gottit, works; there' s also function show chat history in new chats, that does the job entirely... thanx !
<chaotician> Hi
<maduser> hi running the 8.04?
<chaotician> I am
<chaotician> I just installed and closed the restriced driver manager
<chaotician> any idea where it lives now?
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings > advanced ?
<chaotician> apparently not
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<chaotician> rather confusing really
<kevman> I'm having major issues with synergy. It just randomly stops working for 2-3 seconds at a time every 15 seconds or so.
<Widget_> what's the size of kubuntu 8 image ?
<DarkShinigami> Thank you all for your help. I'm going to start writing some C++ apps and hope I don't end up causing havoc
<elmaxx> Widget: the alt CD image is about 690 megs big
<matthew_> Can you just do a "sudo apt-get install libboost-*"   -- use a wild card?
<chaotician> matthew_ is that aimed at me?
<chaotician> matthew_: is that aimed at me?
<dmitry_> а чё все молчат?
<ds187> !ru | dmitry_
<ubotu> dmitry_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chaotician> does anyone know how to start the restricted driver manager from the commandline by any chance?
<Jucato> chaotician:  it might be "restricted-manager-kde"
<chaotician> jucato: cheers, but nope that doesn't work
<Jucato> chaotician: how doesn't it work? no such command?
<chaotician> jucato: command not found
<Jucato> kde-restricted-manager
<Jucato> ?
<chaotician> jucato: same result
<chaotician> jucato: k-menu>system>hardware driver manager!!
<chaotician> d'oh
<Jucato> (shouldn't be there.. but ok..)
<chaotician> jucato: thanks for your help
<Jucato> chaotician: you did install restricted-manager-kde right?
<chaotician> jucato: I did the entire update and when I didn't find the restricted driver manage where it was I  was a little miffed
<Jucato> it's supposed to be in System Settings -> Advanced tab... sure the "restricted-manager-kde" is the one installed? (there's one, but for gnome)
<chaotician> I know
<chaotician> it's been moved
<chaotician> right I gotta restart
<malakiastar> saludos
<drayen> question : Dolphin, is there any way to set the size of the columns ? its driving me nuts !
<rjb> well, upgrade failed in the middle.. switching to manual mode (aptitude dist-upgrade), with fingers crossed
<bloedsinn> Hi, anyone know where I can download Kubuntu KDE 4 Remix? The links provided at http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php don't work.
<cham_eleon> any ideas why my ide hdd isn't recognized by the hardy kernel? my sata devices are working.
<jussio1> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jussio1> !torrents
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<jussio1> bloedsinn: ^
<bloedsinn> thanks
<sigma> i used to be able to install kubuntu fine but now i get this error - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354165
<sigma> when trying to run the livecd
<ForsakenSoul> what was the command to change the permissions to a folder so every user can use and change it ?
<darryl> is it possible to compile lmms with kunbuntu 8.04 on a amd64?
<darryl> err lmms with vst support
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I can t restart my kubuntu anymore
<darryl> there is a lmms package but it doesn't have vst support in it
<bwayne> ForsakenSoul:  i can't recall how to do it for every user.  but I think "sudo chmod -R a+rw /dir" should do it.
<sigma> well this sucks. looks like i cant install hardy
<ubuntu> I have this message Could not start kstartupconfig
<sigma> worked fine on the laptop though
<darryl> i have hardy up and running fine on my laptop, i'm on it now though i upgraded from 7.10
<ForsakenSoul> bwayne well ... I've copied a folder from my linux to my win .... and it can't open in win ... I need to make the permissions so I can open it in win ... if you know how I can do that ...
<darryl> ForsakenSoul there is a driver out for windows that lets you access ext3 partitions
<ubuntu> someone can help
<darryl> i forget the name but i know it works
<darryl> ubuntu, did you install from cd?
<ubuntu> ?
<bwayne> ForsakenSoul:  be sure to change the permissions on the folder and then copy it over using a regular user.  don't copy it over using root.
<ForsakenSoul> darryl .. can you point me to a name or a link where I can find that folder
<ubuntu> darryl: the system worked sine several month
<darryl> sure let me look it up
<ubuntu> * since
<darryl> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<darryl> ubuntu, have you upgraded it recently?
<rjb> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "force-reload" failed.
<rjb> uh-oh, sounds unencouraging
<darryl> anyone know how to change how to change the default libstc++ for compiling? i'm on a amd64 but i need to use the 32bit library for a certain program
<ubuntu> darryl: yes I attempt a distri-update this evening
<darryl> ubuntu you could try downloading the cd and updating that way, or did you do it through the adept manager?
<rjb> hmm all packages seem to be successfully upgraded, except for smartmontools which appears to be broken
<ubuntu> through the adept manager
<ubuntu> but I stopped it
<darryl> ubuntu thats probably the prolem
<ubuntu> it was to long
<darryl> you need to finish it
<ubuntu> darryl: how ?
<darryl> if you have a half upgraded system its no wonder why it won't work
<darryl> download the cd
<darryl> burn it and try upgrading that way
<ubuntu> I have only one pc
<darryl> are you on that pc now?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> on a liveCD
<latitu> i have hp deskjet 3900 printer. how can i see ink levels and have some advanced configs and printing quality levels . like in windows?
<darryl> ubuntu: when you go to boot kubuntu does it give you 2 kernel options?
<ubuntu> darryl: I have lost all my data ?
<darryl> you could try booting into the older kernel
<rjb> ok, will attempt a reboot now
<darryl> no not neccesarily
<ubuntu> can I made the update in recovery mode M
<ubuntu> ?
<pascalFR> ubuntu: yes
<pascalFR> apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<pascalFR> if your system still works in shell mode
<ubuntu> so online ?
<ubuntu> ok
<JackWinter> anyone care to tell me how to configure the audio in kde, amarok, and second life ?  is it possible to have all of them accessing the same device ?  I have 2 soundcards in my system.  1 rme multiface which i use with wineasio from wine.  works ok.  have another onboard intel chip, which i would like all other progs to use.  i think amarok normally uses this one, except that sometimes it can't access the device, kde and sl seem to use the rme card..?
<ubuntu> ok I reboot and test
<darryl> JackWinter you can use a sound server
<ubuntu> thx all
<darryl> JackWinter, like aRts
<Schorfi> latitu: don't you have hplip?
<pascalFR> ubuntu: give us feeback :)
<latitu> Schorfi whats that?
<ubuntu> pascalFR: yep
<Schorfi> latitu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HPLIP
<Schorfi> it should be installed already
<JackWinter> darryl: thanks i'm gonna google.  or is there a channel dealing with stuff like this?
<Schorfi> if you have gutsy+
<geodesic> in the kde4 remix how do I get to a network configuration box?
<geodesic> so that I can switch from dhcp -> static
<Schorfi> latitu: take a look: kmenu -> system -> HPLIP toolbox
<mohi> hi :)
<darryl> JackWinter: you could google it, you want to use wineASIO, are you into audio production?
<mohi> does anybody knows a wiki page for Kubuntu Hardy tour?
<JackWinter> darryl: yes.  use a wonderful sequencer called reaper.  just got kubuntu installed for real (a new pc), and can run tons of FX at 64 samples buffer on my rme card.  happy as punch ;)
<darryl> JackWinter: try lmms
<ubuntu> Hi everybody
<ubuntu> I have a problem with Ubuntu/Kubuntu installation
<JackWinter> darryl: lmms is what ?
<ubuntu> the system freeze when the installer copy files, at 26% (or sometimes at 24%)
<darryl> JackWinter: the only reason i keep windows is because of the audio production apps, i use FL Studio, LMMS is a lot like it, but i'm having trouble getting vst support in it, i think its because i'm on a amd64 and vst support only works in 32bit
<darryl> Linux MultiMedia System
<ubuntu> any idea to solve that? :(
<darryl> http://lmms.sourceforge.net there is a version you can download in Adept Manger but it doesn't have vst support
<jussi01> darryl: you may want to ask in #ubuntustudio - its quietish in there, but if you are patient...
<mohi> ubuntu: may be you should wait a little more. It might bee due to your hardware
<ubuntu> but the system freezes completly
<ubuntu> I can't move the mouse, I can't do anything
<mohi> ubuntu: I know! I saw this in release notes I think!
<darryl> thanks jussi01
<geodesic> how do I change from dynamic -> static ip on kde4?
<darryl> the ubuntu server has been under heavy strain lately, i've had problems using apt-get
<Schorfi> latitu: found it?
<darryl> if you change your default server to a diffrent one it usually helps
<JackWinter> darryl: i haven't had the time to investigate all options.  i'm on 32bit kubuntu and use a windows seq in wine using wineasio and jack.  think there might be some probs using 32bit wineasio with 64bit jack.  you might be better off trying the 32bit version.  with my old P4 it didn't work very well, but now it flies using reapers builtin fx and ik multimedia vst plugs..
<ov1d1u> where I can find the release notes?
<darryl> JackWinter i'd suggest you try lmms, i think you'll love it
<rjb> well how cute: after the upgrade, sudo totally stopped working for me
<darryl> jackwinter: you ever use FL Studio?
<Scotsgait> Good morning, Can anyone help  me with a problem I have after upgrading ? Adept is showing one updated package is available but it won't launch !
<JackWinter> nope used cubase sx before.  try reaper http://reaper.fm  works beautifully in wine.  midi not so good, but audio rocks...
<rjb> wireless was also broken by the upgrade of course
<darryl> i'm trying to get away from windows programs though, i don't want to use wine except for maybe vst
<darryl> otherwise i would use FL Studio, it does work in wine
<Lynoure> Scotsgait: does it tell you anything about why it won't launch if you run adept from the commandline?
<rjb> i'd probably fix it fast, but i must be able to sudo to get started:(
<Scotsgait> haven't tried that (and how do I do it ?)
<rjb> bah, to recovery mode
<JackWinter> darryl: ok everyone to their own ;)  i use reaper because it rocks for me.  don't really care that it's wine ;)  what makes me so happy is that i can run it under linus with no probs.  that i still can use ezdrummer, amplitube and ampegsvx is just good for me..;)
<darryl> JackWinter amplitude is nice vst effect, have you used Warp Vst? it is incredible as well
<darryl> JackWinter i use Amplitude for distortion, and Warp VST for that final touch it makes it sound so realistic
<JackWinter> darryl: nope, but ampegsvx is the shits for bass.  i always struggled with dif fx chains for bass.  now i load ampeg load a preset, tune a little and the bass is perfect ;)  sorry for the offtopic everyone ;)
<Lynoure> Scotsgait: open Konsole, then type   kdesu /usr/bin/adept_manager
<JackWinter> wasn't hardy supposed to use a new sound system ?  pulseaudio or so ?
<codex_> hello, i would like to upgrade my system to 8.4 and use kde4 remix. is there anything special that i have to do ?
<jussi01> !ohmy | JackWinter
<ubotu> JackWinter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> JackWinter: pulse is in ubuntu by default, not kubuntu
<darryl> JackWinter: use JACK
<JackWinter> jussi01: what is the best system to use for sharing output between kde, amarok and sl ?
<codex_> hello, i would like to upgrade my system to 8.4 and use kde4 remix. is there anything special that i have to do ?
<JackWinter> darryl: jack is already serving my wine seq on another soundcard..
<darryl> JackWinter then use aRts
<JackWinter> ok off to google ;)
<darryl> man this problem i'm having is irritating me though, but i think i can acutally compile this program if i can figure out how to get it to use the 32bit libaries
<darryl> they need a 64bit version of wine hehe
<rjb> yesss ndiswrapper still works after upgrade.
<rjb> now, where do i find my restricted driver manager after upgrading, again?
<codex_> hello i am currently using kubuntu 7.10 and iam upgrading to 8.10, but i would like to use kde4 remix. how do i go about select kde4
<codex_> ?
<codex_> any help
<codex_> ?
<stdin> codex_: you upgrade as normal then install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package
<codex_> thanks
<chaotician> any idea why KDE crashes on shutdown when Compiz is enabled?
<Lynoure> !sudo > lynoure
<Lynoure> Could be good if someone modified sudo factlet to have info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906 too
<drayen> In﻿ Dolphin, is there any way to set the size of the columns ? its driving me nuts !
<rjb> wow
<rjb> it looks libe the new b43 wireless driver actually works
<stdin> Lynoure: send a suggestion and it'll be reviewed
<rjb> and for the first time ever, network manager actually did the right thing for me right away, when plugging in /unplugging the eth wire
<Lynoure> stdin: where should I send it?
<stdin> Lynoure: say: ubotu: no sudo is ....
<stdin> and it'll be sent
<stdin> you can also just /msg ubotu no sudo is ...
<chaotician> any idea why KDE crashes on shutdown when Compiz is enabled?
<rjb> here's the reason why sudo started failing for me after a (manual) upgrade to hardy:
<chaotician> anyone?
<rjb> the computer's name, as per /etc/hostname, was nor present in /etc/hosts
<stdin> rjb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906
<rjb> calling sudo was failing with a message like failed to resolve some_hostname
<rjb> i fixed it by booting into rescue mode, and adding the hostname at the end of the localhost line in /etc/hosts
<rjb> stdin: yes, it's very comforting to realise this issue has been known and debated for, uh
<rjb> two years now
<rjb> and still has not been fixed
<stdin> if it's known then at least you know it's known
<rjb> yes, it's a relief i don't need to report it myself
<chaotician> any idea why KDE crashes on shutdown when Compiz is enabled?
<Eruaran> 7.10 or 8.04
<chaotician> 8.04 running on a dell inspiron 1501
<ov1d1u> I'm back. i still cannot install Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.04 on my pc :(
<chaotician> 64bit
<Eruaran> hmm...
<ov1d1u> the PC is freezing when the installer is copying files
<ov1d1u> I can't move the mouse, there's no HD or CD activity...
<ov1d1u> what can I do to install Kubuntu 8.04 on my PC? :(
<bazhang> ov1d1u: is this the live or the alternate cd
<ov1d1u> the live cd
<ov1d1u> I have checked the CD, it is ok
<bazhang> ov1d1u: some possible solutions include checking the md5sum of the iso, re-burning at low speed; doing a disk check on the media, or using the alternate cd--is this going to be a dual boot or ubuntu only? if dual boot you might look into wubi or unetbootin
<ov1d1u> no, it isn't going to be a dualboot
<ov1d1u> just ubuntu
<squid0> hi. how stable is kde 4.0 in hardy?
<bazhang> the alternate cd may be a good choice then ov1d1u
<ov1d1u> I wrote the iso image on 2 CDs
<ov1d1u> and I have downloaded Ubuntu, too
<ov1d1u> same problem
<ov1d1u> ok, I will try with the alternate cd
<rjb> it's also pretty clear to me that 95% of all users don't stand a chance of discovering that the reason their wifi isn't working
<dystopianray> squid0: the few people i know who've tried it weren't terribly impressed, personally i'd wait till kde 4.1 at least
<rjb> is that they failed to install an obscure package, with 'fwcutter' in its name
<rjb> which is not required by any dependency
<rjb> nor brought to their attention by the hardware driver manager
<squid0> dystopianray: ok, thanks. i mean, I tried it when kde4 just came out, and it was pretty rough-edged. but has it improved and stabilised by now?
<dystopianray> squid0: i'm not sure i haven't actually used it
<squid0> dystopianray: ok. that would be an important thing to know :)
<Lynoure> squid0: it's quite stable (Plasma crashes and recovers on me occassionally), just not as done when it comes to all of the bits (like pim or powermanagement, which still need to be used from the older kde, I think)
<Widget_> hey all... did Kubuntu 8 get release with KDE4? i thought it was going too aswell has 3.5
<Eruaran> yes
<Lynoure> Widget_: both
<jussi01>  Widget_ yes
<Eruaran> Kubuntu KDE4 Remix
<Widget_> cool
<jussi01> Widget_: kde4 in #kubuntu-kde4 if you want more info :)
<Widget_> so, with remix.. it gets installed with kde4 desktop or is it mainly 3 wih some kde4 featursw?
<Widget_> cool, thnx
<ubuntu__> hello, somebody speak spanish?
<Widget_> olla
<Widget_> i mean.. no :(
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu__> ok, Thank you, ubotu
<Eruaran> Whats the easiest way to remove an ext3 partition and extend the NTFS partition again for a Windows user ?
<Eruaran> (not for me but someone else)
<Eruaran> I'm happy with my kubuntu
<dystopianray> Eruaran: use gparted to do it, should be pretty straight forward
<Eruaran> Does the Ubuntu live cd already have gparted on it ?
<dystopianray> Eruaran: the ubuntu one does, yes
<Eruaran> ok cool
<chaotician> any idea why KDE crashes on shutdown when Compiz is enabled?
<dystopianray> chaotician: what video card?
<chaotician> dystopianray: the one in my dell inspiron 1501, it's an ATI, 1 sec and I will find out more
<dystopianray> chaotician: oh ati, i had heard of an issue with nvidia cards where kde will crash on logout
<morris> hi ^^
<chaotician> dystopianray: ahh well, I'll get back to banging my head against google
<dmitry__> hello)
<dmitry__> I'm using kmail & kleopatra in previous release of kubuntu. kleopatra cannot get my certs, only writes "Fetching kys" in status bar
<dmitry__> thunderbird gets that succesfully
<dmitry__> maybe I must start any daemon?
<fioss> I have a network problem under kde3.5.9, hardy. Since the update t KDE programms can not connect  to the internet
<fioss> any ideas?
<fioss> does anyone knows about a qt but non KDE program that connects to the net?
<dystopianray> fioss: google earth
<dystopianray> fioss: opera
<dystopianray> fioss: skype
<fioss> dystopianray: thanks
<fioss> dystopianray: you are right skype does work. So it must be a KDE problem.
<JackWinter> how do i change loading order of alsa drivers ?  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base contains no aliases ?
<JackWinter> kubuntu 8.04 here
<fioss> is there some central network config in KDE3.5?
<dystopianray> fioss: i don't believe there is anything that is kde specific enough to make only kde apps fail
<dystopianray> fioss: do you have a proxy set?
<fioss> well, thats all that fails. kopete, kontact, konqueror ...
<fioss> no, already switched off
<dystopianray> weird
<fioss> the only kde app i found so far is kvirc, but this one seems to use its own klibs
<fioss> well, not klibs, but something is odd about this program
<dystopianray> fioss: do you know why the applications are failing? they can't do dns lookups or something?
<fioss> the non-kde apps seems to work, like firefox, skype, sim, ping
<fioss> i dont, I dont even get an timeout
<dystopianray> fioss: what do they do?
<fioss> just nothing, i.e. konqueror just shows this little rotating symbol
<dystopianray> weird
<fioss> probably I should reinstall kdebase etc...
<fioss> happened with the upgrade to hoardy
<Ta3v> Sorry I just caught the end of that, did you say KDE wasn't working?
<Ta3v> with the upgrade?
<fioss> Ta3v: yes i did
 * Ta3v is half way through the install =(
<fioss> Ta3v: well, network isnt working, and I had to delete .kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq_history
<ov1d1u> In Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) my hard-disk was detected as hda
<ov1d1u> now, in Kubuntu 8.04 it is detected as sda
<fioss> its sda now, i guess?
<ov1d1u> why?
<ov1d1u> yes
<fioss> ov1d1u: thats because of a change in the kernel interface
<Ta3v> have you tried reinstalling kde?
<fioss> Ta3v: thats my plan now
<fioss> Ta3v: sucks, cause this is my work machine
<fioss> trying the kio plugins and kdelibs first
<fioss> looks like I have to do a complete reinstall...
<fioss> 682MB of space will be freed :-(
<morris> deluxe ;)
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to upgrade from cdrom. i've found this in the log file http://pastebin.com/d621c7ffc i've used an alternate cd, and md5 are ok..
<snikker> no ones
<snikker> ?
<Ta3v> hello
<Ta3v> well the upgrade is about half way done
<Ta3v> if only I could upgrade my car so easily
<Ta3v> Adept has found that your tie rod ends need replaced. Yes/No?
<Ta3v> lol
<cap|work> hello. i yesterday tried to install hardy on my computer. i used the kubuntu alternate cd i386. i did the partitioning, network interface configuration, the basic files were copied, i was asked if i want to download language support, i answered yes, then some files were copied and at 6% of the section 'select and install software' i got a red error screen with the message that something went wrong. is this a known problem?
<dystopianray> cap|work: what went wrong?
<Ta3v> Ive never encountered that before
<cap|work> no idea. the message just said "something in the block select and install software". the only options that i was suggested is retry this step or skip it.
<reese> hi! if I compile a new version of amarok, it will overwrite the existing one or do I have to uninstall it?
<cap|work> the installation was supposed to take place at a 60gb partition of a sata device, if this is the problem. the device was recognized as scsi
<dystopianray> reese: why do you want to compile a new version?
<reese> because a new one is out, that fixes some bugs
<dystopianray> really?
<dystopianray> reese: oh are you using gutsy?
<jerzyk86> hi, when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 after i choose “run or install” ubuntu for a sec my display is turn off, i am waiting because cd-rom is stil copy files but display never is turn on. I have motherboard with integrated graphics but i have in pciexpress grf 8800gt. By integrated graphics its works - i nstall ubuntu on itegrated graph and after i plug my gf, but its still turn off my display when i try to run ubuntu. Any idea how to repai
<dystopianray> jerzyk86: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<reese> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> reese: you can get amarok 1.3.8 from gutsy-backports
<dystopianray> reese: it's generally a bad idea to compile your own apps and just overwrite what is already installed
<snikker> i'm unable to upgrade from cdrom. i've found this in the log file http://pastebin.com/d621c7ffc i've used an alternate cd, and md5 are ok..
<dystopianray> unless you know what you are doing and can fix breakage
<jerzyk86> kubuntu
<dystopianray> jerzyk86: try 8.04
<reese> dystopianray: i have the source code of the 1.4.9 version. i have to compile it because i don't have a machine with internet connection on it
<dystopianray> reese: are you affected by bugs that are fixed in 1.4.9.1 ?
<dystopianray> reese: unless the fixed bugs are actually affecting you and absolutely must have the new version then i wouldn't recommend trying to compile it yourself
<fioss> ok seems to work now
<fioss> a full reinstall did the trick
<fioss> and I had to change the resolv.conf by hand, odd
<reese> dystopianray: the cover fetching is fixed in 1.4.9.1. ok, thanks for the advice. for curiosity, what would be the possible problems, if I try to compile it?
<dystopianray> reese: you'll be bypassing the package manager
<dystopianray> reese: which may cause all sorts of weird issues, i'm not exactly sure
<dystopianray> reese: you'd be better of trying to find a deb for that version
<reese> dystopianray: unfortunately, I didn't find it.. thanks
<spiroo> Where do I find partitionmagic?
<spiroo> for KDE4
<fioss> spiroo: Its a commercial program for windows
<fioss> spiroo: Try qparted
<snikker> qtparted
<fioss> snikker: thanks, qtparted is right
<SadDreamer> Finnaly connected here :)
<snikker> fioss: np
<snikker> someone have upgrade to 8.04?
<SadDreamer> me
<SadDreamer> :)
<fioss> I did
<SadDreamer> But i just installed it as new
<SadDreamer> If you are askeing about it
<fioss> snikker: But not w/o trouble
<spiroo> fioss: Oh right, forgot it was called qparted these days
<spiroo> qtparted*
<fioss> snikker: Had to fully reinstall kde, remove the konq_history and fix the resolv.conf manually
<spiroo> damn, school computer went damn fast after isntalling 8.04 :D
<fioss> snikker: Oh, and the nvidia driver didnt work, neither
<chaotician> I upgraded with
<SadDreamer> Hmm
<chaotician> out a hitch
<snikker> i'm unable to upgrade with alternate cd...
<chaotician> all fine here
<fioss> thought the last one was maybe my own fault
 * SadDreamer Installed as new, and everything was workinng good, only that problem with BOOT lines
<PY> Hey guys, you may remember me from yesterday
<chaotician> I used the updater and the web
<PY> Anyway, booted up and installed, but... it still isn't accepting my wireless card's drivers
<PY> So, anywhere I can get a driver for a broadcom device that'd work?
<fioss> IF(INIT.EQ.0) THEN
<fioss> sry, wrong window
<PY> Haha
<HiGenix> o/ everyone. Moving from Kubuntu to Gentoo and was wondering, is it better to use ReisersFS or ext3 for my home partition?
<chaotician> PY: try k-menu>system>hardware drivers manager
<PY> Done that
<chaotician> ahh
<PY> Says it's propriety and it won't start it
<jussio1> HiGenix: I would suggest ext3, but its really up to you
<PY> Which is a bitch, becuase without it I can't really set up the OS
<immesys> Hi, I'm having grief with the kubuntu-kde4-desktop installer. Ubiquity doesn't go past asking me what my keyboard layout is. The disk self-check passes.
<chaotician> PY: can you use NDISwrapper
<chaotician> ?
<snikker> do you know if are a switch command (for cdromupgrade) for don't use the language-support?
<PY> I don't know
<PY> What, pray, is an ndiswrapper?
<HiGenix> jussio1: What're the pros of using ext3 in regards to ReisersFS? A friend suggested I use Reisers as Gentoo uses Portage, and Resiers deals with small files better (apparently!)
<PY> And how do I use one?
<fioss> HiGenix: second that, ReiserFS has its strength, but not on a desktop system (w/o an UPS...)
<chaotician> PY: it's a wrapper to allow you to use windows drivers under linux
<PY> Neat
<PY> How do I use it, then?
<jussio1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fioss> HiGenix: Why dont you ask the gentoo guys?
<PY> Thanks
<chaotician> PY: I haven't used it myself but I will send you a link to a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> is hardy officially released yet?
<PY> Ah, much thanks
<chaotician> PY: 1sec
<fioss> ActionParsnip: yes
<fioss> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ActionParsnip> sweeet
<ActionParsnip> cheers
<PY> Awesome bot
<HiGenix> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<PY> I'd have used a torrent, the link isn't very obvious
<ActionParsnip> PY: he knows much
<SadDreamer> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | PY
<ubotu> PY: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<PY> He does indeed
<PY> Hahaha, neat
<dystopianray> HiGenix: reiserfs does perform better with small files and it may be beneficial to put portage on a reiserfs partition
<PY> I'd have to add milk and suger, too bitter otherwise <_<
<SadDreamer> hmm
<HiGenix> Mmm, ok, thanks for the thoughts.
<SadDreamer> :)
<chaotician> PY: this aimed at my laptop but I'm sure you could use your drivers for your card instead http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<PY> Ah, thanks
<PY> My machine is a dell insparon something or other, anyway
<immesys> I cannot get kubuntu-kde4-desktop installer to go past the keyboard-layout. Any ideas on what to do to find out why?
<chaotician> PY: that site is awsome
<ActionParsnip> my main system is from www.efficientpc.co.uk
<PY> *bookmarks*
<ActionParsnip> :)
<ActionParsnip> they sell preinstalled systems with ubuntu
<PY> immesys: have you tried wubi? I couldn't get mine to work with any regularity with the liveCD, even
<immesys> Py: I don't have windows installed, isn't wubi for under windows?
<PY> Oh, I see
<PY> Yeah
<immesys> py: I ran out of blank cd's otherwise I'd try the alternate iso
<PY> Ah, bummer
<immesys> yeah
<PY> I use a rewritable DVD, I've been trying a lot of linux distros, but KDE4...
<PY> Mmm
<PY> It makes Vista's... everything seem slow and dated...
<immesys> is the kubuntu-kde4 also a LTS or is it a "this is cool but shady and we warned you"
<dystopianray> immesys: kubuntu is not an LTS at all
<ActionParsnip> i think aero looks cheap
<immesys> So no ideas on how to get ubiquity to work?
<ActionParsnip> lts?
<SlimeyPete> Long Term Support
<immesys> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Eruaran> Is Konversation included in the Kubuntu 8.04 release ? Its not in the KDE4 version !
<dystopianray> Eruaran: it is in the kde3 version
<PY> ActionParsnip: I like the aero style, it's far better than previous versions of windows, and (IMO) nicer than KDE3.whatever
<Eruaran> dystopianray: phew
<PY> Step 2: Get Needed Packages
<PY> To install ndiswrapper
<PY> In a terminal type:
<PY> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
<PY> Get the Windows driver for your Dell 1501
<PY> In a terminal type:
<PY> wget http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE
<PY> How in the hell is that supposed to work
<Eruaran> Thats a relief
<Eruaran> I thought they were going stupid like the gnome crowd
<PY> I can't connect to the net, how precisely do I access it?!
<ActionParsnip> py, wired
<PY> Ah, yeah, that's not really an option
<PY> Can I download them in windows, put them on my USB stick?
<chaotician> yes
<PY> Awesome
<immesys> py: problem is installing the .deb's as they will have dependancies
<PY> Bah
<ActionParsnip> PY, get it set up on the wired, then unclip it when its ok
<PY> Cant get my PC near the router
<immesys> py: there is another way if you have another ubuntu pc connected.
<PY> I don't, though
<immesys> py: ah.
<PY> Yeah, I may as well give up...
<ActionParsnip> PY, why not?
<PY> Why don't I have another ubuntu machine, or why can't I get near the router?
<immesys> py: is it the neighbours router?
<immesys> py: lol
<PY> Can't get near the router becuase it's hidden away, no plugs near it
<PY> <_<
<chaotician> it's a laptop
<PY> My router, all mine!
<PY> Who's a laptop?
<ligemeget> Which KDE4-distro is best supported - Kubuntu-KDE4 or OpenSUSE?
<fioss> PY: you can try to download the deb package on an usb stick, and when it complains about dependenices, just download this package, too. And so on
<chaotician> wrong window lol
<fioss> PY: could take you a while, thought
<ligemeget> Probably stupid place to ask :P
<PY> Yeah...
<dystopianray> ligemeget: probably opensuse
<immesys> fioss: thats a really easy way to get frustrated... I've tried that before and it spirals out of control sometimes
<SlimeyPete> ligemeget: opensuse I imagine
<ActionParsnip> PY, then get it accessible and you are ok
<PY> It needs to be addressed, this driver stuff, I really should be able to do it from windows
<PY> accessible?
<ActionParsnip> py, or find a KUbuntu friendly usb wireless, set it up then use the inbuilt
<ligemeget> dystopianray, SlimeyPete , ok.. Do you know of anyplace that lists differences between them..?
<ligemeget> (I'm used to Ubuntu)
<PY> ActionParsnip: Kubuntu friendly USB wireless? What is that
<immesys> py: I can make a list of .deb's for you (dependancies included) and you can dload them on windows, put on stick if you want
<Eruaran> ligemeget: I just had a play with Kubuntu-KDE4... I might install it tonight or tomorrow
<dystopianray> ligemeget: i'm not sure if there is any such place, i'd suggest actually trying out opensuse
<ActionParsnip> PY, check the HCL for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PY> immesys: Oh, yeah, that'd help, thanks
<immesys> py: okay, don't go anywhere
<PY> k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> PY, Id get your router physically accessible for a lil bit so you can setup your system though
<PY> Hmm, I'm upstarirs, it's downstairs, problem isn't getting to it, it's actually plugging my PC in
<Eruaran> Kubuntu-KDE4 is a bit slim on apps though... prettty much all non-KDE4 apps are avoided except maybe OpenOffice and Kontact
<ActionParsnip> PY, get a loooon cat5 patch cable
<chaotician> PY: really long piece of CAT5?
<PY> err
<chaotician> lol
<ActionParsnip> snap, chaotician
<Fyl0n> I try to install XMMS on 8.04 (KDE3)
<Fyl0n> no package found..?
<Fyl0n> anybody?
<PY> I don't know what that is, and certainly don't own one. I know someone with a dog, wioll that do?
<dystopianray> Fyl0n: apparently hardy no longer has xmms
<Eruaran> Fyl0n: It already has Amarok
<chaotician> it's amazing how many problems can be solved if only you have enough CAT%
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4751129
<Fyl0n> Amarok is sooo bloated..
<dystopianray> PY: cat5 = ethernet cable
<Eruaran> :/
<PY> hehe
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: thanx for link
<Eruaran> Amarok is great
<PY> It'd have to be pretty long, though...
<dystopianray> i love amarok
<Eruaran> me too
<Eruaran> Im waiting for the new KDE4 version
<Eruaran> Kubuntu-KDE4 comes with Juk at the moment
<Fyl0n> There is no other player that can handle the amount of music as quickly and easily as xmms
<ActionParsnip> i'm on kde3 until everything shimmys over to kde4
<immesys> py: it appears that the dependancies are not bad at all
<immesys> 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb' ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb 19168 SHA256:540e3130438d2a54d983f323f42d967c35b5bdfd5a70d9d431afe1d4cada86f3
<immesys> 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb' ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb 33496 SHA256:f071b890221bfa168075acc50006f0f8c7deb68e464fe1f33caddb6905576592
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: amarok works for me
<Eruaran> ActionParsnip: understandable
<PY> 2? Naet
<fioss> Fyl0n: depends on your collection and listening behaviour
<immesys> py: thats what my system tells me.. yup
<PY> :D
<Fyl0n> fioss: true :)
<ActionParsnip> Eruaran: plus im not bothered for eye candy in the slightest. all these people using compiz makes me chuckle
<immesys> py: just download those and run "dpkg -i *package name*"
<PY> Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: do you not like amarok?
<PY> How do I get ndiswrapper, it doesn't have a link, just the sudo apt-get
<immesys> py: there should be a link on that page... hang on
<immesys> py: that should be a direct link to each file
<PY> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common' is all I can find
<immesys> py: those two links I posted...
<dystopianray> PY: intall those two debs
<dystopianray> install
<PY> ok
<PY> What about this ssb thing?
<Eruaran> ActionParsnip: I already downloaded kubuntu-kde4... its not bad but I'll also download the kde3 version cause I tried out ubuntu 8.04 but I just can't make myself like gnome and gnome apps... I think it sucks and it totally dependant on compiz fusion to prop it up... otherwise its butt ugly... I really dont understand the popularity of ubuntu (I love kubuntu though)
<dystopianray> PY: what ssb thing?
<PY> Step 1
<immesys> py: I gotta go.. good luck though
<dystopianray> PY: what are you reading?
<PY> bye imme
<ActionParsnip> ive just always used kde and liked it. it works for me :)
<PY> dystopianray: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<Eruaran> ActionParsnip: works for me too :)
<dystopianray> PY: oh that's just a kernel module
<PY> Yeah, but the guy says it helps it work
<dystopianray> PY: helps what work?
<PY> NDISwrapper
<dystopianray> PY: just ignore it
<PY> mmmmmmmkay...
<dystopianray> PY: those instructions are pretty screwed up, i'll help you with ndiswrapper
<PY> Ah, ok :D
<ActionParsnip> i hate broadcom
<dystopianray> PY: did you install those two debs?
<PY> Still in windows
<PY> I have the .debs, what do I do with them?
<nonewmsgs> how to mount a dd image?  i tried normal mount way and it said it wasn't a block device
<dystopianray> PY: install them
<PY> *cough*
<PY> How, doubleclick, in the console?
<dystopianray> PY: yeah just double click
<PY> Good good
<Eruaran> ooh you know what I noticed and really liked in kubuntu-kde4
<Eruaran> the oxygen mouse theme
<PY> Yes
<PY> Oxygen is a yummy theme
<Eruaran> rather swish
<dystopianray> PY: have you followed any of the other instructions in that guide? becuase if so we might have to repair some damage
<PY> Still in windows, haven't touch kubuntu yet
<dystopianray> excellent
<PY> One problem though, the moment I go into kubuntu, I'll have no internet, so I need fairly detailed instructions
<dystopianray> PY: oh you're dual booting?
<PY> Yeah
<dystopianray> ok well first we can do a bit in windows
<dystopianray> PY: did you download that .exe file?
<PY> Yep, all 50MB of it
<dystopianray> PY: change the extension to .zip, then extract it somewhere
<PY> ok
<PY> Wait, the deb, or the exe?
<Eruaran> Fyl0n: what about beep ?
<dystopianray> PY: the exe
<PY> right
<dystopianray> PY: don't do anything with the debs yet
<PY> They're sitting happily on my USB
<PY> Right, exe open in winrar
<dystopianray> PY: ok, apparently there is a directory called 'DRIVER' ? if so go into it
<PY> Done
<dystopianray> PY: there is a file called bcmwl5.inf and also another one with a similar name with a .sys extension, you need to extract both of those files
<PY> Done
<dystopianray> PY: ok, now you should have 4 files, the two debs and the .inf and the .sys files, you'll need these in ubuntu
<PY> Right
<PY> They're sitting on my USB stick now, so, good
<dystopianray> PY: i'll pastebin a series of steps that should hopefully get your wifi working
<PY> Neat
<PY> I'll dump 'em in a .txt, I can read them, right?
<dystopianray> PY: yep
<PY> Neat
<PY> Oh, and talking of neat, is there any way to get winroll like functionality in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> What's winroll?
<PY> I'd miss the simplicity to clicking in the buttons, else
<PY> Lets you put the window into Kubuntu's 'shade' mode by rightlciking on the window title
<PY> Other stuff like always on top, and minimise to tray, too
<Lynoure> PY: yes, I have it on double-click, myself
<dystopianray> !pastebin > dystopianray
<PY> Ah, that's do
<PY> dystopianray: Hmm?
<Lynoure> PY: System settings -> Window behavior -> Titlebar actions
<dystopianray> PY: just a moment
<PY> Thanks, Lynoure
<dystopianray> PY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64349/
<PY> I just paste that into a console?
<dystopianray> PY: that should do it, you should have wifi after that, come back in here again and there are a few more steps taht are slightly more complicated
<dystopianray> PY: one at a time
<dystopianray> PY: and without the line numbers
<PY> But wifi should be working fine, after that?
<dystopianray> PY: make sure the terminal is open in the same directory as the other files
<dystopianray> PY: oh wait hold on it's missing two steps
<ActionParsnip> dystopianray: don'y you have to modprobe after installing the driver
<PY> Hah
<dystopianray> ActionParsnip: it does
<PY> How do I open a terminal in the same directory?
<dystopianray> PY: ok, copy all the files to your desktop
<PY> Ah, right
<dystopianray> PY: when you're in ubuntu
<PY> Yeah
<dystopianray> PY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64351/
<dystopianray> PY: copy the four files to your desktop, open a terminal
<dystopianray> PY: then run those commands one by one
<PY> Right
<ActionParsnip> dystopianray: you could make is a shell script :)
<dystopianray> PY: then come back here after your wifi is working
<PY> Gotcha
<dystopianray> ActionParsnip: yeah I guess
<PY> Err, does KDE4 have an IRC client, or should I get one now?
<Mali1> how can i switch from firefox 3 to 2 ?
<dystopianray> Mali1: install firefox-2
<dystopianray> PY: I don't know...
<PY> I see...
<PY> Well, in case I do need one, what good ones are there out there?
<Mali1> dystopianray: and uninstall firefox 3? sudo apt-get remove firefox ?
<Mali1> i use hardy
<dystopianray> Mali1: firefox-3.0
<PY> Oh, I could never switch back from FF3B5, it's great
<dystopianray> i like the full page zoom of ff3
 * ActionParsnip never installs beta software
<PY> dystopianray: Right, so, hopefully brb
<dystopianray> i hope he has an irc client
<ActionParsnip> well if he doesnt he can install one if his wifi works, surely
<immesys> Hey, I cannot get ubiquity to go further than asking for my keyboard layout using the kubuntu-kde4-desktop iso
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: no Amarok is way too bloated and heavy
<Fyl0n> Eruaran: dunno beep.. and I will try that one :)
<Fyl0n> Now trying out Audacious and it seems just as good.
<Fyl0n> It even controls the PCM in volume control just like XMMS could, whatever that's worth.
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: you could install mplayer and do it from command line :)
<immesys> Does anyone have any tips to coerce ubiquity into working?
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: hahaha I allready did! :)
<Fyl0n> for time being :)
<Mali1> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: how about mpg123
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: seems oke to try it out :)
<Fyl0n> but I want a player for cli and X
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: i use amarok due to the band/album management
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: then install gmplayer :)
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: omg.. how many do you know dude... hehe
<enoj> What is the proper way of using proprietary ATI drivers? The "Hardware Drivers Manager" the ATI accelerated graphics driver is "Enabled" (I enabled it), but it's status is "Not in use"
<Fyl0n> this is gonna be a day work to find out hehe
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: a few :)
<Fyl0n> lol
<ActionParsnip> !ati | enoj
<ubotu> enoj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tecumseh> hi there, I just installed Hardy with KDE 3.5.9 and I have a little problem. There is no sound anymore. With Feisty and Gutsy I didn't have this problem
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: gmaplayer is a gui for mplayer
<ActionParsnip> kaffiene is nice too
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: on linux real player but its a bit bulky
<Fyl0n> hmm choices choices :)
<Fyl0n> kaffeine is great! esp for video :)
<ActionParsnip> linux to me is choice, not forced to use one player and one office suite and one browser
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: yes! that's why I switched over to tux since warty wathog
<Fyl0n> But I always used xmms.. thats why I now need to find a alternative
<ActionParsnip> i was always a mandriva kid but Kubuntu seems to do the job
<Fyl0n> :)
<Fyl0n> I love Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: hmm, maybe we can find it
<Fyl0n> :)
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n:  you on hardy?
<Fyl0n> compiling source of xmms should work with 8.04
<Fyl0n> not yet
<Fyl0n> 7.10 now.. but I've upgraded my laptop and since then xmms won't work anymore
<ubuntu> Hi all
<Fyl0n> got 4 computers here with 7.10 and 8.04
<stealite> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xmms/
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Theus
<ubotu> Theus: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vistakiller> Fylon try audacious
<vistakiller> is much better
<stealite> How can I install the nvidia driver for my 7600gt on ubuntu 8.04
<stealite> ?
<vistakiller> you cant with the hardware manager?
<Fyl0n> vistakiller: I am at the moment :)
<stealite> Yes vistakiller
<vistakiller> try envyng
<stealite> I can't by the hardware manager
<vistakiller> you can find it from synaptic
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with my 8800gts
<vistakiller> and i try envyng programme
<stealite> which paquet please ?
<matt_> will the amarok in the 8.04 BY DEFAULT work with ipod classics? meaning, does it include the latest libgpod?
<vistakiller> i think the qtk
<dystopianray> matt_: which version do you need?
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: looks like a compile job dude
<dystopianray> matt_: it has libgpod 0.6.0
<Tecumseh> anybody else having trouble getting sound to work in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> matt_: id imagine not, personally
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: yes it does.. :) I don't mind compiling though.. :)
<matt_> dystopianray: ActionParsnip i believe .0.6.0 is the one i need...i'll try my ipod tonight...because setting up .0.6.0 manually with amarok was a pain on 7.10
<Fyl0n> gonna comile after Audacious
<ActionParsnip> matt_: i cant see them bundling it in as not everyone has an ipod (i certainly don't) but the optional download should be available
<matt_> dystopianray: oh, and the reason it wouldn't boot for me yesterday, (k)ubuntu was i needed to hit f6 before booting the cd and typing acpi=off
<matt_> but, gott go
<PY> Gah, couldn't even get kubuntu to boot up, for some reason
<dystopianray> PY: did it work?
<PY> Nope
<dystopianray> haha
<ActionParsnip> genius
<ActionParsnip> :)
<ActionParsnip> PY, what messages did you get?
<PY> Half of the time it crashed and rebooted, other half it went into a 'busybox'
<PY> It got to something about USB stuff, and crashed
<ActionParsnip> PY, set your bios to failsafe defaults
<PY> Do whatnow?
<Theus> €
<ActionParsnip> py, go into your bios or setup (usually del key, f2 key do this. press it before the post beep)
<ActionParsnip> then select load default settings or failsafe
<ActionParsnip> it varys wildly from bios to bios
<PY> Ah, I see
<PY> I think I know what it is, yeah
<matt_> dystopianray: yeah, it worked..
<ActionParsnip> and id personally love it to be standardised
<PY> Yeah, that'd make life easier
<PY> Remember before USB, eh?
<guaqua> where does kubuntu's kde save user specific menu items?
<PY> Anyway, reeeebooottt again
<guaqua> i.e. i once deleted one of the menus and can't get it back
<matt_> PY: try this, boot to the cd, before the "try kubuntu" option, hit f6 for more options, and type acpi=off
<ActionParsnip> guaqua: ~"/.kde i'd imagine
<guaqua> that isn't it
<ActionParsnip> ~/.kde
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> just a guess
<guaqua> i just did rm -rf .kde
<guaqua> when i switched to hardy
<ActionParsnip> wow, extreme
<ActionParsnip> ive never ran rm -rf
<guaqua> though i have my own backupkde.sh to back some of the files up
<matt_> ActionParsnip: it pisses me of that people tell people to do that
<ActionParsnip> guaqua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180595
<ActionParsnip> matt_:  me too
<spanther> matt_, huh? do what?
<ActionParsnip> matt_: specially with sudo infront of it
<matt_> ActionParsnip: yep
<matt_> spanther: the rm -rf crap
<ActionParsnip> spanther: run rm -rf
<spanther> why ö.ö
<spanther> where's the problem with that?
<dystopianray> spanther: they're referring to people that suggest deleting / using it
<guaqua> ActionParsnip: thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> guaqua: np duder
<matt_> spanther: it deletes everything, essentially..
<spanther> thats how it should be :)
<dystopianray> matt_: it only deletes the directory specified, not 'everything'
<ActionParsnip> not if you then realised you made a mistake
<spanther> i use it too sure why not? if i need to delete a folder with all included then its nice
<spanther> then dont make mistakes :P
<spanther> look what you type
<ActionParsnip> spanther: true but i find it a bit excessive
<matt_> dystopianray: so it only deletes ./
<dystopianray> matt_: no
<dystopianray> matt_: it deletes the folder you tell it to
<dystopianray> matt_: rm -rf junk
<matt_> dystopianray: OH, GOTCHA
<dystopianray> matt_: deletes the folder named 'junk'
<spanther> ActionParsnip, it just does its work...
<guaqua> flawless! thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> guaqua: sweet, np dude
<spanther> hey now thats stupid i've the kubuntu torrent still in my torrent file after got it but now i can read seeding but nobody is downloading :(
<spanther> i wanna help seeding
<mickael_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to create a binary, create a sym link to it, delete the binary, then create a symlink to the symlink named the same name as the original binary?
<dystopianray> ActionParsnip: try it
<ActionParsnip> im at work on winslows
<ActionParsnip> :(
<ActionParsnip> and it just popped into my head
<spanther> ActionParsnip, this would make you a never ending runaround xD
<ActionParsnip> exactly but will it work if you kick it off?
<dystopianray> ActionParsnip: it's possible
<spanther> i think so yes but it wouldnt make any sense :P
<ActionParsnip> true but i was wondering what it would do with cpu/ram/hdd
<spanther> for real it would just eat up all of your CPU since it would follow and follow and follow the link without end at full speed :)
<PY> No luck
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<dystopianray> PY: is there an error message?
<ActionParsnip> yes > /dev/null does that nicely too :)
<PY> When I boot it in recovery mode, it gets to the bit about USB support, then stops (Doesn;t cras, curser still blinks), but otherwise it goes into a 'busybox'
<Perso> hi, good afternoon
<ActionParsnip> hi Perso
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Perso
<ubotu> Perso: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Perso> wow now with the old-well-known kubuntu everything is fine...
<Perso> :S
<ken_fallon> Hi All
<Perso> yesterday tryed kde4 remix and almost get mad
<ActionParsnip> Perso: sweet
<spanther> what do you mean Perso ? :)
<Perso> :S
<PY> So, no hope for me?
<spanther> *doesnt like all this play stuff inside of KDE4 and this ugly black task bar* :P
<dystopianray> spanther: play stuff?
<spanther> dystopianray, yeah like these gadgets or whatever they are named xD
<Perso> I like indeed the way it looks like
<PY> Oh, I like them, I think it's neat
<Perso> but look is not the thing i look for Iḿ afraid
<ActionParsnip> spanther: i like a simple gui too, eyecandy isnt my thing
<spanther> i like the slim old design :)
<spanther> here too action ^^
<ActionParsnip> spanther: i had beryl for a week and got sick of it
<PY> Nobody got any idea what's wrong? It booted fine last time
<ActionParsnip> PY: tyr apci=off dma=off
<PY> buh?
<spanther> yeah all these effects are a nice playaround but have no productive sense :) they just slow you down because you'r looking at them xD
<PY> Where does that go, then?
<Perso> could any body tell me the swedish repo's list please?
<spanther> PY he means try :)
<Perso> I mean the address
<PY> <___<;
<PY> Anyway, it won't boot, where do I put it?
<Fyl0n> Audacious won't work correctly.. m3u playlists won't work at all
<Perso> se.(something)..
<spanther> PY behind the kernel as boot parameters
<PY> I do that how/where?
<spanther> acpi=off and dma=off helped me too once hehe
<PY> a) Where do they go? and b)What do they do?
<ActionParsnip> py, googling now (unless someone can help out)
<dystopianray> PY: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<PY> desktop
<kaminix> Is there any alternative to the torrent site? It's taking forever to load.
<spanther> they disable (acpi) the power management for dynamical cpu throttling and (dma) direct memory access :)
<ActionParsnip> dystopianray: i wanna turn of all the apci dma stuff
<PY> I see
<opuuss> Help now configure IP static ????  :(((((
<PY> So, how do I add them as parameters?
<opuuss> kd4 8.04?
<dystopianray> acpi is more than just cpu throttling, it's a whole bunch of power management related stuff
<PY> Meh, power isn't a big deal at the moment
<spanther> PY sorry i cant remember :X just try to press this key what comes up so that you can enter something in grub there you can modify the kernel line and write these parameters behind the kernel
<ActionParsnip> PY, I think you press esc then you get text boot
<PY> XD, ok
<spanther> PY its not about power but sometimes ACPI isnt working with your chipset and linux and then you get problems
<PY> Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> py, then use "live acpi=off"
<ActionParsnip> without quotes
<PY> live acpi?
<PY> So, what do I input (From the start)
<opuuss> Help now configure IP static ????  :(((((
<opuuss> kd4 8.04?
<PY> magic
<spanther> PY dont be that shy just reboot press ESC and look you'll see where you have to put that inside :)
<ActionParsnip> PY, esc at the first menu then type live apci=off nodma
 * spanther burns kubuntu now
<PY> OK, let me find a piece of paper
<flipstar> hi, systemsettings>services claims something about 'module system services can't be found'.. any tips .. ?
<PY> brb
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me mount my external, since I upgraded to hardy when I turn my external on, it's no longer detected
<opuuss> Help now configure IP static ????  :(((((
<fioss> opuuss: Did you try the system settings?
<ActionParsnip> opuuss: you can manually edit /etc/network/interfaces if you want. theres loads of docs if you web search
<ActionParsnip> opuuss: you'll need sudo or kdesu (depending on your text editor preference)
<Perso> is adept broken?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: compiling xmms now.. other players are not that great..
<ActionParsnip> !brokenapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: what message do you get?
<khaije1> my X is crashing/hanging when i try to use the new nvidia driver, anyone else seeing this?
<Perso> ActionParsnip: I'm afraid the boot... is as lost as me
<Perso> :p
<spanther> khaije1, whats your videocards name?
<Romina> is there any channel on freenode which supports "syndaemon" ?
<khaije1> spanther: 8600gt (hardy/amd64)
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: message? with compiling xmms?
<ActionParsnip> Perso: what messages do you get with adept?
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: i mixed you up with Perso, my bad
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: np :)
<Perso> ActionParsnip: Iḿ afraid it won't come up
<Devourer> How do I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me mount my external, since I upgraded to hardy when I turn my external on, it's no longer detected
<spanther> Devourer, change your /etc/apt/sources.list from gutsy to hardy (the name entrys there) then apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<flipstar> spanther: Devourer there is a easy tool for that.. 'update-manager'
<flipstar> just hit the update button
<flipstar> you cant miss
<spanther> flipstar, soo? okay :>
<Devourer> flipstar, where do I get to this update-manager?
<spanther> you allready have it :)
<spanther> just run it with alt+f2
<Devourer> Oh.
<spanther> alt+f2 then type update-manager
<PY> ;_;
<spanther> PY awww :(
<spanther> didn't that help you :/
<PY> Didn't work ;_;
<ActionParsnip> PY, any better?
<PY> Not in the slightest
<spanther> sorry but i dont know other solutions PY :(
<PY> :(
<ActionParsnip> PY, you may need the alternate iso
<flipstar> PY what's the problem .. ?
<PY> Won't boot
<ActionParsnip> flipstar: he cant get the live cd to boot
<PY> It booted first
<Devourer> :(
<PY> I've installed it through wubi, and it worked once
<flipstar> oh..py what graphic card you have ?
<spanther> brb i try to boot too ^^"""
<PY> ATI radeon X1300PRO
<spanther> o.o ATI's fault !
<ActionParsnip> oooh
 * ActionParsnip listens
<spanther> you get a blank screen right PY ?
<flipstar> hehe
<PY> No
<spanther> same here with my ATI X850XT before <.<
<spanther> it just wont boot it stops with a blank screen
<Eruaran> maybe things will improve now with open drivers
<PY> It boots as normal, but on the little bouncing bar, it contines for ages, then freezes and reboots
<PY> Really annoying...
<Eruaran> ATI driver support for linux sucked for ages before AMD bought them out
<Eruaran> Now AMD is working on improving things
<PY> Bah...
<PY> It's booted fine before, though
<Eruaran> Their first step was to open things up
<PY> It's not that it simply isn't compatible, it's booted a few time
<PY> s
<PY> Though neither of those times could I get compiz to turn on
<flipstar> py so what did you changed since this started to happen..?
<dystopianray> PY: what video card do you have?
<PY> Nothing
<PY> <PY>ATI radeon X1300PRO
<dystopianray> ah well non-working compiz on ati is to be expected
<PY> ;_;
<PY> Still, I wouldn't mind if it would just boot!
<maki_d> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi maki_d
<maki_d> where is the list of the packages included in the kubuntu dvd ?
<flipstar> PY you probably don't have an integrated graphic card or so..?
<PY> Nope
<PY> It's a real man's card
<PY> Few generations old, though
<spanther> lol :>
<dystopianray> no real man would have ati
<PY> XD
<Fyl0n> haha rofl
<spanther> dystopianray, STOP THAT >.<
<dystopianray> lol
<praWned> hai. since the kubuntu 8.04 update i cant see any of my ide drives. they arent in /dev
<praWned> ive ls | grep h
<praWned> and get no hd named drives
<ere4si> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<spanther> only real mans fight against the hassle with ATI only littles use nvidia because they know they have less probs to solve ! :P
<ActionParsnip> praWned: try sudo fdisk -l
<dystopianray> praWned: they may be using the libata drivers now and appear under /dev/sd*
<PY> lolomg
<praWned> ah now theyre under sdb
<flipstar> PY if it isn't the cd itself or acpi i dont know then..
<spanther> PY XD
<praWned> thanks. but i cant see my cd/dvd drives
<dystopianray> praWned: do you have a VIA based board?
<PY> Greh, most linux distros don't work properly, but this is the first to say 'screw you'
<praWned> um
<praWned> nvidia i think
<dystopianray> praWned: nforce?
<praWned> yeah
<praWned> afaik
<flipstar> PY maybe you can try 'noapic' as boot options
<praWned> nforce2
<dystopianray> ok, nevermind then
<PY> *sigh* it's gonna be too much trouble, just for a nicer interface and a faster OS... I might just stick with vista...
<ActionParsnip> praWned: what if you shove a cd in your drive
<praWned> ah that works. they show in media
<ActionParsnip> praWned: it should be n /mnt/media
<flipstar> PY it's a live cd..not the OS
<praWned> ActionParsnip: no such file or dir
<PY> I've already installed it, the CD is in the case to my right
<praWned> this is someting to do with the new kernel that comes with 8.04 i take it
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone else experienced thsi that once u have updated ur machine it ends up with a static ip adress of 169.254.8.121 instead of it defaulting to automatic to get ip from dhcp
<ActionParsnip> praWned: so put a data cd in and open it with yourfile manager
<flipstar> PY you've installed it..? so what happens if you boot into recovery mode ?
<ActionParsnip> praWned: it should give you the mount point
<PY> It boots up in text-y mode, and freezes when it starts dealing the USBs
<eagles0513875> im havving some uber connectivity issues can anyone help me
<praWned> yeah it does - /media/<nameofdisc>
<eagles0513875> my problem is for some reason the comp seems to be using a static ip address and not getting ip from dhcp
<spanther> PY i've heard the new kernel what came out is buggy
<ActionParsnip> praWned: then hit the /media folder
<PY> oh, that could be it, then
<praWned> yeh
<flipstar> eagles0513875: try <ifdown -a;ifup -a> and see if you get an ip..
<praWned> loads of folders here that dont work any more
<praWned> think i need to play with fstab...altho i thought that the update would have sorted that
<eagles0513875> flipstar seems like its not defaulting to automatic to use dhcp
<PY> Oh, I can't be bothered to download the old version, there was a reason I gave up on it
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me mount my external, since I upgraded to hardy when I turn my external on, it's no longer detected
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: If someone asks for XMMS for 8.04.. give them this url :)
<Fyl0n> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmms/1:1.2.10+20070601-1build2
<ActionParsnip> MachinatorSyver: can we have a pastebin of your /etc/fstab
<flipstar> MachinatorSyver: systemsettings>advanced>drives
<Fyl0n> there's a deb file also.. so no compiling needed
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: score!!
<flipstar> eagles0513875: but dhcp client run´s ?
<Fyl0n> YES! :D INDEED :D
<praWned> yeah it hasnt updated the fstab atall...how useless
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: you could always make a deb from the source and put it on a repo (somehow)
<eagles0513875> this is weird if u disable ur wlan and eth0 to reenable eth0 u have to enable wlan then it enables eth0
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: what do you mean by disable and enable?
<jerzyk86> in windows my gf 8800gt its very quaiet because it have auto cooling fan, but in linux its dont work, fan alweys have 100%, how can i make it for 40% ??
<eagles0513875> dystopianray in system settings under network setting in admin mode u can disable ur devices
<clau30> !install
<flipstar> jerzyk86: look for nvclock
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: oh, i never used it
<flipstar> jerzyk86: maybe nvclock-gtk if you like the gui
<MachinatorSyver> flipstar: do you mean disk & filesystems?
<flipstar> MachinatorSyver: yes
<MachinatorSyver> ActionParsnip:
<jerzyk86> ok THX
<MachinatorSyver> ActionParsnip: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<MachinatorSyver> /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<MachinatorSyver> /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0
<ActionParsnip> jerzyk86: That bug was resolved in the 169.09 drivers. Fan control works. The fan control bug was in 169.07. You can also use nvclock to further adjust it if you wish.
<kaminix^> If I have 2 gigabyte ram... do I even need a swap?
<praWned> once ive changed the fstab, how do i make the system reread it again?
<MachinatorSyver> i do see the external in the disk & filesystems
<dystopianray> kaminix^: do you wish to hibernate your machine at some point?
<flipstar> kaminix^: it's better you have it :)
<ActionParsnip> praWned: not sure, let me search
<kaminix^> dystopianray: Usually not... don't even think I trust the hibernation function in Linux after what I've heard.
<dystopianray> kaminix^: ok then, if you ever use hibernate the hiberante image is stored in swap
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: yes I know.. but I don't know how exactly.. but anyways.. got XMMS to work on hardy.. and I;m super happy :D
<ActionParsnip> praWned: sudo mount -a
<kaminix^> flipstar: Why?
<ActionParsnip> Fyl0n: awesome :)
<praWned> ty
<MachinatorSyver> flipstar: the external is in drives but I don't know how to enable it
<flipstar> kaminix^: to have a place to lay things out if ram is full
<flipstar> MachinatorSyver: click on admin mode then click on activate
<eagles0513875> this isnt working i just restarted my machine adn now its back to a static ip which i dont even use to get on the net
<dystopianray> kaminix^: keep in mind that 2GB isn't that much in today's world, 2GB is the standard spec, maybe if you had 4GB it'd be impressive
<eagles0513875> im running 2.6.24.16 kernel and prior to this upgrade i wasnt having this issue
<ActionParsnip> dystopianray: depends on what you use your system for
<flipstar> eagles0513875: is you /etc/network/interfaces correct ?
<eagles0513875> flipstar what u mean
<flipstar> eagles0513875: just pastebin it
<eagles0513875> flipstar its seeing my eth0 and wlan cards
<eagles0513875> flipstar should i download the released version and reinstall using it instead of the release client
<flipstar> eagles0513875: so says it something about dhcp ?
<Fyl0n> ActionParsnip: yes you are.. you gave a me start url.. :)
<Fyl0n> thanx for the support..! (i'm out.. off to go home..)
<eagles0513875> right now its enabled but it has a static ip address i cant even use dhcp it seems like cuz its defaulting back to a randomly generated static ip
<ActionParsnip> peace out dude, spread the love
<dthacker> eagles0513875: if you don't pastebin /etc/network/interfaces we're just guessing
<Fyl0n> :D
<eagles0513875> dthacker im on my windows laptop
<eagles0513875> i have no connection on it
<MachinatorSyver> flipstar: thank you that fixed it
<flipstar> eagles0513875: it should look like this
<flipstar> auto eth0
<flipstar> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dthacker> eagles0513875: does the random address start with a 169?
<praWned> rofl. now. when i press the volume up and down keys on my keyboard. the master volume goes up and down. but only the pcm fader actually reduces ior increases the volume
<eagles0513875> dthacker yes
<dthacker> then you probably have a failed request for DHCP.
<flipstar> praWned: key's in kmix mixed up ?
<eagles0513875> dthacker what u mean
<praWned> well, no. it adjusts the right fader. but the master fader has no effect on the output
<dthacker> eagles0513875: Your computer requested and address from your DHCP server but did not get one.
<praWned> only the pcm fader does. which makes sense in a way. but the master should affect everything
<eagles0513875> dthacker how do i remedy the situation
<dthacker> eagles0513875: start at the beginning.   wireless or wired connectivity?
<praWned> even if i press mute. the ui shows muted. but i still hear musics
<eagles0513875> dthacker wired
<praWned> and any system sound for that matter
<eagles0513875> dthacker through a small 5 port switch to my cable modem
<praWned> only 1 sound card...
<dthacker> eagles0513875: does your switch assign DHCP, or do you get it from the cable company?
<eagles0513875> cable company
<flipstar> praWned: maybe a bug 118723 ?
<flipstar> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<flipstar> !bug 118723
<eagles0513875> #118723
<flipstar> hm ***** bot
<eagles0513875> flipstar i think that only works in teh dev channel
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know what might cause my storage media folder to freeze at loading directory... 0%
<eagles0513875> dthacker any solutions to my issue
<ActionParsnip> not error ID10T ;)
<dthacker> eagles0513875: ok good.   In /etc/network/interfaces, you should just have a couple of lines.  for eth0
<dthacker> first line: auto eth0
<eagles0513875> dthacker i only have loop back interface in there
<dthacker> eagles0513875: can you add these two lines manually?
<eagles0513875> dthacker i can i dont mind having to do a complete reinstall
<dthacker> eagles0513875: but this is so much simpler :)
<eagles0513875> dthacker what do i need to add
<flipstar> eagles0513875: this are just two lines @_@
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> dthacker what do u want me to add and 2ndly seems like my loop back is set to auto
<dthacker> eagles0513875: first line "auto eth0"
<eagles0513875> dthacker and remove auto from infront of lo
<ActionParsnip> dthacker, eagles0513875: here is an examplehttp://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<dthacker> eagles0513875: No!  leave lo as it is
<eagles0513875> it has auto in front of it
<flipstar> eagles0513875: that doesn't hurt..just leave it there
<eagles0513875> dthacker next
<dthacker> eagles0513875: secodn line "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<eagles0513875> dthacker done
<tomwitt> Hi all.  What application allows choosing/selecting the monitor (to allow screen resolution updates)?
<dthacker> eagles0513875: now issue "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Worf> stupid question: is kubuntu 8.04 a live cd? or a "install-only" cd?
<Jucato> Worf: there are 2 versions
<Jucato> Desktop CD (Live) and Alternate CD (text-based installer)
<flipstar> Worf: there are live cd's , install-only cd's and dvd's which contain both :)
<Worf> aaargh
<dthacker> aargh?
<Worf> now i notice that i downloaded the wrong file
<dystopianray> Worf: which one did you get?
 * dthacker sympathizes
<Worf> kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso ... not what i wanted it seems :)
<eagles0513875> dthacker it says no working leases in persistent database im goign to reboot and see if it fixes anything
<Jucato> well.. the alternate cd has uses :)
<Jucato> (you can use the CD as an offline repository so you can upgrade part of your system with it)
<Worf> sure ... i now see, the mirror i got the image from does not yet have the desktop cd on
<flipstar> alternate cd can also be used to repair the system
<eagles0513875> flipstar what bout upgrade
<dthacker> eagles0513875: the means you're not getting through to the cable company to get a DHCP address. Check your cable and the switch and make sure everything is physically connected properly.
<eagles0513875> dthacker it is
<eagles0513875> dthacker its not seeing my network card what so ever n ow
<eagles0513875> ill be back in a lil while
<asdfe> dang, hey eagles0513875
<dthacker> ok, I have to go to work eagles0513875, so try with someone else, sorry I couldn;t help
<eagles0513875> dthacker its ok im goign to reinstall and see if i ahve the same issue
<halcyonCorsair> hey, can anyone tell me how ubuntu sets up partitioning when you use the guided setup?
<flipstar> systemsettings>services claims something about 'module system services can't be found'.. any tips .. ?
<billybobobo> Hello.  I am running Kubuntu Beta 5.  Are there any major changes that I should know or reasons I should reinstall to the final 8.04?  In particular, my networking is horribly slow...
<Jucato> billybobobo: no need to reinstall. if you've just upgraded daily since you installed beta 5, you'll be in final now
<Worf> billybobobo: don't reinstall, just upgrade. however - a slow network propably is a totally different problem
<spanther> yay i am on linux :D
<Jucato> slow network + hammered servers = just try after a few days
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know where the md5sum is for the DVD image?
<immesys> Hey, this is a simple question but um, how do I move my task panel from one screen to another?
<flipstar> Dragnslcr: same place where the images are
<Dragnslcr> The only link from the downloads page is to the torrent files
<flipstar> i'll check this..
<Jucato> isn't the md5sum included in it?
<billybobobo> Jucato, that was my thoughts, thanks.  But why would I be having such difficult networking?  DNS resolution is poor; webpage loading is slow; torrent downloading of Kubuntu 8.04 Final is slow;  I cannot connect to the irc.ubuntu.com site (I am connected here through Freenode); trying to remote-ssh into my 8.04 system takes minutes to prompt for a password...
<Jucato> billybobobo: not really sure..
<billybobobo> IPv6?  how does one turn that off?
<billybobobo> or is that unlikely to be the cause?
<Dragnslcr> Found it
<Dragnslcr> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Dragnslcr> It's the Ireland mirror
<flipstar> billybobobo: you can easily set up a dns cache to improve this..
<flipstar> billybobobo: you have a wireless connection ?
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I think putting the md5 sums somewhere more obvious on the downloads page would be nice
<billybobobo> flipstar: no, wired
<Worf> well, torrent does check integrity itself, doesn't it?
<flipstar> jep
<flipstar> billybobobo: please visit this site http://www.speedguide.net:8080/
<immesys> How do I add a panel to dock my widgets onto?
<spanther> second life won't run :( somebody maybe know a running build for linux?
<fioss> immesys: kde3?
<immesys> fioss: kde4
<billybobobo> flipstar: what would you like to know from my results?
<flipstar> billybobobo: is anything red ?
<immesys> I have a dual monitor setup and the wrong screen has the task bar, how do I move it/ create another one.. I'm sure you could just drag it in kde3...
<flipstar> immesys: »» #kubuntu-kde4
<immesys> flipstar: okay
<phil_> Hi
<tekteen> hi
<Eruaran> hi
<boboBo> hi
<phil_> I can't seem to upgrade with the Australian servers in my list
<phil_> and I can't change the list because I dont know how to get permission
<phil_> does anyone know a site that explains what to do?
<SlimeyPete> you can change repo servers using the menu in Adept
<Lynoure> phil_: sudo gives some error?
<phil_> well I tried to edit it with a text editor but it wouldn't let me save
<Lynoure> phil_: if not, you can modify the repo list e.g. by   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> phil_: the password it asks is your own
<flipstar> phil_: just do it in adept its much easier
<boboBo> Jucato and flipstar -- great example, perhaps.  But irc.ubuntu.com just connected after a 5m wait, and then forced my name to change (I'm not registered).  But a 5m pause to connect?  And if I go over to that channel, it tells me there are 0 nicks connected, but here through the freenode channel I see 358 people.
<cdvdt> only root can do that
<flipstar> phil_: just click on software sources and choose your mirror in adept
<cdvdt> uograde to hardy is secure?
<flipstar> sure
<phil_> ok I used adept and switched to "main server", hoping I wont keep geing timeouts now
<cdvdt> thx
<spanther> cdvdt:  you better backup your pc ever ;)
<eagles0513875> im goign to try fix my problem with a reinstall and see if its a kernel bug
<flipstar> phil_: main server might also be under pretty pressure
<spanther> yay lol :D now after installing the 32bit libs i can start second life nice
<phil_> ahh so it's just everyone jumping on the upgrade
<cdvdt> I'd install gutsy a week ago, just to upgrade now
<flipstar> o_O
<tekteen> I will hold off till the weekend to upgrade
<tekteen> this way I can download from the repos without dying of old age
<flipstar> boboBo: seems like something is very wrong with your connection..what did the website show ?
<JackWinter> i changed the order of my soundcards by adding options snd slots=snd-hda-intel,snd-hdsp to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.  jack sees the interfaces in the right order.  only problem is that i lost sound in kde, second life and amarok..?
<flipstar> tekteen: you can use the cd's from torrent ;)
<phil_> yeah right the main servedr is a slug atm
<tekteen> flipstar: I have the cds
<tekteen> flipstar: but then what? I will then have to wait to get my old programs back
<cdvdt> teh
<flipstar> tekteen: as long as you don't reinstall the old programs will be kept..?
<Shaisuke> i have a question
<tekteen> Some would need to be upgraded from the repo
<tekteen> !ask|Shaisuke
<ubotu> Shaisuke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shaisuke> does kubuntu 8.04 come with firefox 3 beta 5
<Shaisuke> sorry
<tekteen> I think so
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> you have to download it
<spanther> Shaisuke: yes :)
<flipstar> tekteen: sure but you can disbale all repo's except the cd..and update the rest later
<spanther> you just have to install it
<Shaisuke> ok
<Shaisuke> i can use adept for it right?
<tekteen> Shaisuke: yes
<spanther> Shaisuke:  its in the repos officially just install package "firefox"
<Shaisuke> nice thanks
<tekteen> Shaisuke: kubuntu never came with firefox
<flipstar> thats a shame btw !
<tomwitt> Hi all.  What application in KDE allows selecting/changing the monitor?
<tekteen> yep... but true
<Shaisuke> w3ell as least i can install it without compiling anything
<Shaisuke> well
<phil_> is there an easy way to make youtube videos work with firefox on kubuntu?
<tekteen> Shaisuke: ubuntu comes with it
<flipstar> Shaisuke: even the mozilla website handles out binary's ;)
<Shaisuke> yeah but aren't there tar files
<flipstar> yep..binary's in a tar file :)
<Shaisuke> ok
<phil_> scratch that.. it's working... somehow
<Shaisuke> so i extract it then what
<tekteen> Shaisuke: not worth it
<dystopianray> phil_: install flash
<tekteen> upgrade then use adept
<flipstar> Shaisuke: just click it :) but just use adept_manager..
<Shaisuke> ok
<yao_ziyua1> yao_z
<yao_ziyua1> sorry
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿what is the best dictionary program for linux? except stardict
<flipstar> kdict :)
<Shaisuke> thanks guys
<flipstar> yao_ziyua1: it based on dictd
<yao_ziyua1> flipstar: i already use it. but it can't get a word from the screen automatically
<flipstar> yao_ziyua1: what do you mean ? afaik you have to enter the word in the dialog..
<jonah> hey guys a few issues with kde4 i was hoping someoen could help me out. when i make the panel small or tiny the digital clock is too big for it. and also how do you move the widget button from top corner to the bottom so i can have my panel at the top without it covering it over? thanks for any help
<spanther> i've disabled the soundsystem allready but still have no sound :( my soundcard is shown in mixer and everyhings at 100% :(
<flipstar> spanther: intelhda ?
<yao_ziyua1> jonah: point your mouse on any word on the screen and the dictionary automatically shows a pop-up window containing its meanings
<spanther> flipstar: Nvidia MCP65
<jonah> yao_ziyua1: what??
<spanther> flipstar: its named HDA NVidia
<yao_ziyua1> jonah: like a tooltip
<flipstar> spanther: just type (or paste) <lspci|grep -i audio> in a shell
<ere4si> jonah: kde4 talk in #kubuntu-kde4
<jonah> thanks
<flipstar> spanther: if it's a !intelhda you might have to follow the !intelhda guide
<spanther> flipstar: like i said.. nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<flipstar> !intelhda | spanther then look here and follow these instructionz
<ubotu> spanther then look here and follow these instructionz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<richard> #christian
<richard> join #christian
<richard> hello
<spanther> flipstar: I DONT HAVE INTEL !!
<spanther> omg...
<flipstar> spanther: nvm it's probably the same
<spanther> youre sure?
<flipstar> no, but it's not intel specific or so
<flipstar> and it probably won't destroy your system or so
<ha|0> hello, I'm having trouble writing to a particular partition, but with only one program.  I have to run it as root for it to work, though the folder is owned by my user.  Any thoughts?
<ha|0> ne1?
<vaneck> jour
<tomwitt> is there an ubuntu/kubuntu equiv to 'yum whatprovides'?
<flipstar> tomwitt: it's apt-get here..<sudo apt-get install whatever> for e.g.
<flipstar> tomwitt: adept_manager is the graphical variant
<tomwitt> thanks
<flipstar> you're welcome :)
<spanther> flipstar: sudo make failed
<spanther> part Compile and install alsa-driver
<spanther> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<halll0> can anyone help me with a permissions problem?
<tekteen> halll0: sure
<ActionParsnip> sup halll0
<halll0> thanks guys
<tekteen> we haven't helped you yet :-)
<flipstar> spanther: just pastebin all your steps
<halll0> I'm trying to dl to a partition that owned by my user
<halll0> ;)
<tekteen> ok
<halll0> SABnzbd won't cooperate and won't write to that folder unless I run it as root
<spanther> flipstar: i did it how the tutorial said and it failed so this tutorial didnt work i had no typos
<tekteen> where is the partition mounted?
<flipstar> spanther: you extracted it and so ?
<spanther> flipstar: sure Oo
<halll0> @tekteen: /media/data/
<spanther> i said i did it like in the howto so why do you ask for this
<flipstar> spanther: if you'd followed the tutorial it wouldn't fail
<spanther> it does fail !
<flipstar> spanther: had you compiled before on this pc ?
<tekteen> halll0: open a konsole and type ls -l /media/dat*
<spanther> no i havent but i've installed headers and kernel sources like tutor said also
<tekteen> halll0: what is the output?
<halll0> it lists the contents of that directory
<halll0> all owned by me
<tekteen> halll0: I want to see it :-)
<halll0> ok, can I post a screenshot somewhere or something?
<tekteen> copy and paste it
<halll0> here?
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> it should be one line
<affan> hi everyone, i upgraded to 8.10 but my wireless stopped working... i try to enable the interface in settings but it gets disabled immediately... any clues? thanks!
<halll0> ah...gottit
<ActionParsnip> affan: can we have a pastebin of your lspci output
<flipstar> affan: wow! 8.10 pre alpha will be released in june ..
<flipstar> affan: how did you get it ?
<affan> sorry flipstar, whatever the latest one is :P
<halll0> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64363/
<tekteen> halll0: now do ls -l /media
<tekteen> and pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: I know what pastebin is
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: what was that for?
<halll0> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64364/
<halll0> hmmm...seems root owns all other mount points
<spanther> flipstar: nForce520 chipset with AMD64 Kubuntu version and MCP65 chipset nvidia high definition audio
<Bauldrick> why is hardy not recognising any of monitors (they all show up as P&P)
<ActionParsnip> tekteen: i misread now as how
<ActionParsnip> tekteen: my bad
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: np
<tekteen> halll0: maybe it is mounted read-only
<affan> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042/
<tekteen> halll0: pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<ActionParsnip> affan: so you have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<halll0> tekteen: I don't think it is...this is the only program that won't write to it, non-root
<ActionParsnip> affan: if you run ifconfig does the device show up?
<floodis> I have the problem with the lost of the sound too. So if anyone finds a sure way of solving this please notify the rest of us.
<tekteen> halll0: I am saying you mounted the partition as read only
<tekteen> can root write to it?
<affan> yes but only interface eth0... not eth1 which is the wireless interface
<halll0> tekteen: yes, root can write to it
<tekteen> ok
<halll0> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64365/
<affan> ActionParsnip: yes but only interface eth0... not eth1 which is the wireless interface
<flipstar> krdc and krdc-kde4 constantly crash...are there better/other programs ??
<flipstar> krdc-kde4 crashes a little fewer but also crashes :(
<ActionParsnip> affan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<tekteen> halll0: try this command: touch /media/data/test.txt
<tekteen> halll0: this will tell me if your use can write at all
<halll0> tekteen: it creates test.txt
<tekteen> ok
<ActionParsnip> affan: dont compile ndiswrapper though, get it from repos
<tekteen> so you can write to the partition
<tekteen> what is the problem again?
<tekteen> what program was having issues?
<Pennycook> I've just run into a problem with my LyX install, apparently listings.sty is missing. I've found the file, but have no idea where Kubuntu stores TeX information, or if there's a tool for configuring LaTeX. Does anybody know?
<tekteen> halll0: are you trying to download a file?
<affan> ActionParsnip: i remember last time when in installed kubuntu i did not have to use ndiswrapper, it just worked somehow
<halll0> tekteen: yes, I'm using SABnzbd, a usenet binary downloader
<ActionParsnip> hmmm, well i know broadcom dont make drivers due to them sucking
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> halll0: what error does it give
<tekteen> ?
<halll0> hmmm...lemme check it again
<halll0> tekteen: sorry, I'm having to look through a log file to find it
<tekteen> np
<nappula> anyone using rtl8185 in 8.04? 'cause mine is broken
<halll0> tekteen: I'm going to try to dl something small to reproduce the error
<ActionParsnip> affan: i'd go through that guide and use ndiswrapper, should be ok
<flipstar> how can i ask for an user interaction in a bash script ?
<tekteen> flipstar: echo "tell me this"; read VARIABLE
<flipstar> thx, will try this
<ActionParsnip> nappula: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/55905
<tekteen> flipstar: you can have them on seperate lines
<tekteen> flipstar: and I like to put a echo -n ">" before the read command
<halll0> tekteen: basically when I run it non-root it gives an error saying it can't create the destination folder
<nappula> ActionParsnip: I don't think that's my problem, it was working fine on 7.10
<nappula> I can't even bring the card down
<tekteen> halll0: try mkdir /media/data/test
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<tekteen> BluesKaj: yo\
<jonah> ok i'm trying to import email into kmail, can anyone please help. my old emails were in evolution. the kmail website says to go to tools, import but no such menu entry exists so that's no good
<ActionParsnip> nappula: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_23136906.html
<tekteen> halll0:  you there?
<halll0> tekteen: yep, sorry.  It works
<halll0> it makes the directory "test"
<tekteen> halll0: where does it try to save it?
<nappula> ActionParsnip: well I had them installed already on 7.10 just after upgrading they don't work anymore
<BluesKaj> so far Hardy seems quite good but have to use the 3 finger salute to shut down
<tekteen> halll0: does it put it in a sub directory
<halll0> tekteen: /media/data/test
<ActionParsnip> nappula: reinstall
<ActionParsnip> nappula: the driver
<tekteen> halll0: try to save the files to the folder /media/data/test/
<tekteen> it may be that the first time you ran it, it was root
<tekteen> so it created the directories as root
<BluesKaj> nope , happened twice
<halll0> tekteen:  I created file text.txt in dir /media/data/test/ without using sudo
<tekteen> halll0: try to download whatever it was using sabnzbd
<nappula> ActionParsnip: tried it, didn't help
<ActionParsnip> nappula: then im out. sorry
<halll0> tekteen: yep, same error: 2008-04-25 14:59:37,100::INFO::[assembler] Creating directories: /media/data/usenet/.sabnzb/download/DIR 2008-04-25 14:59:37,101::ERROR::[assembler] Failed making (/media/data/usenet/.sabnzb/download/DIR
<halll0> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/media/data/usenet/.sabnzb/download/DIR
<tekteen> try the command mkdir -p /media/data/usenet/.sabnzb/download then try it
<halll0> tekteen: yep, it exists
<tekteen> halll0: ok
<tekteen> is there anything in that folder?
<tekteen> anything important?
<halll0> no, nothing, but I just saw something...hold on
<jonah> hello does anyone know how to do this? thanks
<halll0> tekteen: I'm a muppet...that's why you don't troubleshoot after only 1 hrs sleep
<halll0> tekteen: the dir /media/data/usenet/.sabnzbd/download/ was owned by root.  I changed it to my user and it works now
<tekteen> halll0: I was about to tell you to do that
<halll0> tekteen: many, many thanks ;)
<tekteen> lol
<halll0> heh heh
<tekteen> bye
<halll0> cheers, bye
<halll0> exit
<xiaohx> join #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> I'm wondering how to link google-earth beta (which requires permission to launch) to the desktop withou having to open the file with root everytime I want to use it ?
<BluesKaj> tried a system link from the desktop ,but all it did was open the path to the file and ask me if I wanted to execute
<Eruaran> Has anyone had aspec ratio issues with 8.04 ?
<Eruaran> Can't get high enough screen rez or aspect ratio on wide monitors ?
<nappula> and I can see the card on my iwconfig and the mode is auto even though it should be managed but I can't get the card down to change the mode
<Lynoure> Eruaran: might be about your specific video card
<BluesKaj> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eruaran> Lynoure: nVidia GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB
<consfearacy> which is better: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Eruaran> kubuntu
<genii> nappula: Have you tried something like: sudo ifconfig <devname> down; sudo iwconfig <devname> mode managed; sudo ifconfig <devname> up                      ?
<genii> consfearacy: Diffrent strokes fer diffrent folks
<genii> (better is subjective, according to how you like to work or so on)
<consfearacy> i am downloading the kde4 kubuntu to try it out
<Lynoure> Eruaran: I don't use Nvidia at all, but someone who does could know better
<Braeloch> Kubuntu will not display properly. It recognizes the 1440 x 990 resolution but the aspect ratio is all wrong; everything is set to the right-hand side of the screen, only taking up about 85% of my monitor.
<Eruaran> Braeloch: that sounds familiar
<Braeloch> Eruaran: I'm Ryft (but 'Ryft' is already registered by someone else here).
<Eruaran> I know :P
<nappula> genii: yes I tried, but ifconfig down doesn't do anything,
<jonah> hi can anyone please tell me how to import evolution emails into kmail 1.9.9
<Eruaran> Braeloch: This seems to be a problem specific to this graphics card only...
<Braeloch> Eruaran: That's messed up, considering the ubiquity of nVidia.
<Eruaran> Braeloch: Its nVidia's fault
<Braeloch> Eruaran: And I can't exactly afford to go out and buy a new video card... *sigh*
<Braeloch> Damn it.
<Braeloch> "Go with nVidia," everyone told me.
<Eruaran> Braeloch: I'm still googling for something, anything... I don't know of any problems with other nVidia cards
<Braeloch> Eruaran: Oh, you mean it's just this particular nVidia card, then? The 8500 GT?
<Eruaran> Braeloch: The 8500GT it seems
<Eruaran> Braeloch: have you tried using nVidia's drivers from their site ?
<Braeloch> Doesn't that just figure... lol
<BluesKaj> Braeloch, I find it disappointing when ppl tell others to get a new graphics card..my motto is : if it works in windows then there's no excuse for it not to work in linux ...to me that's a cop out
<khaije1> oh hello, someone else having trouble w/ nvidia under hardy?
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: I didn't tell him to get a new graphics card thanks
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: sometimes it's the manufacturers that cop out..
<khaije1> i'm having trouble w/ a 8600gt, X either seizes or crashes
<Braeloch> BluesKaj: I feel the same way.
<Braeloch> khaije1: Not Hardy, no.
<Eruaran> Just for good measure, nVidia's drivers were responsible for a quarter of Vista problems last year
<Eruaran> Its not just Linux users who are affected
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, I didn't mention any names , merely commenting on what seems to be prevalent attitude towards some hardware
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: k
<BluesKaj> yeah, we all suffer from poor linux hardware support in one way or another
<Eruaran> If the ATI situation continues to improve and the nVidia situation continues like this, I may just switch when I upgrade next.
<Braeloch> Eruaran: This driver is newer than the last time I updated. I'm grabbing it now.
<Eruaran> Braeloch: ok
<Eruaran> Braeloch: let us know how you go with it
<Braeloch> Eruaran: Yeah, will do.
<BluesKaj> well, I have elcheapo ati onboard graphics and I'm qiuite happy so far with Hardy's restricted default driver performance. If frame rate on fgl_glxgears is any indicator , it increase by 50% from gutsy.
<Eruaran> Funny thing is, with open source drivers we can expect ATI/AMD graphics to work with GNU/Linux distro's "out of the box" pretty much in the next 12 months... If nVidia doesn't move to compete with this then things could really shift strongly toward AMD for GNU users.
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: yes I've never had any trouble
<Braeloch> Rebooting. See you in the other channel, Eruaran.
<Eruaran> Braeloch: k
<_stijn_> hey
<Eruaran> hi
 * _stijn_ has a problem
<_stijn_> I'm installing kubuntu 7.10
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, I tried a Hardy RC a week ago and it was terrible , no DRI 0r 3D , so I was reluctant to upgrade , but I "succumbed to the pressure" and am pleasantly surprised.
<nappula> don't we all?
<_stijn_> but on the fourth step, it doesn't load the HDD
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: some of what I'm hearing has discouraged me from upgrading so far
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, the 'issues' I have are pretty minor so far.
<Eruaran> I have kubuntu-kde4 on disk ready to install
<nappula> well my wireless isn't working, that's pretty major imo
<BluesKaj> !wireless | nappula
<ubotu> nappula: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_stijn_> anyone?
<nappula> BluesKaj: yupyup, doesn't help, problem appeared after upgrading.
<BluesKaj> _stijn_, the partitioning step?
<flipstar> hello.. systemsettings>services claims something about 'module system services can't be found'.. any tips .. ?
<_stijn_> yes BluesKaj
<_stijn_> it scannes the HDD
<_stijn_> and when its 100% it stops
<BluesKaj> sorry nappula , not wireless user ...all cat5 in my house
<_stijn_> I never had that problem before, I'm installing it on my sisters pc
<``\> hi
<BluesKaj> _stijn_, are you choosing to overwrite/format an existing partition ?
<``\> kubuntu 8.04 isn't suppose to have kde4 by default ?
<_stijn_> I can't choose the disk
<_stijn_> because the intall doesn't show the HDD
<BluesKaj> _stijn_, go back one step , if possible, and try manual partitoning
<_stijn_> manual with qparted?
<flipstar> !khardy | ``\
<ubotu> ``\: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , thought you were using the live cd
<``\> flipstar: i downloaded the iso there were only one on releases.ubuntu.com
<_stijn_> BluesKaj: it seems this pc just has 250MB of RAM
<flipstar> ``\: maybe the wrong dir..?
<_stijn_> and the live disc requires 384MB or more
<``\> do you have a link ?
<_stijn_> maybe that's the problem
<flipstar> ``\: for what..?
<BluesKaj> _stijn_, what disc are you using ...are you trying to install kubuntu or qtparted partitioner disk
<``\> donwloading kubuntu hardy with kde4 ?
<_stijn_> I'm trying to install kubuntu
<``\> i wanted to do a proper installation
<flipstar> ``\: there are desktop's and alternate cd's for kde4 ..
<flipstar> ``\: and 32 and 64bit versions ..
<flipstar> ``\: see http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ for torrents
<``\> i'm checking it
<BluesKaj> with such little ram , consider using xfce desktop  or xubuntu
<_stijn_> and ubuntu?
<flipstar> _stijn_: gnome and kde are both pretty heavy..
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu will work in 256MB but it won't be quick
<BluesKaj> hey ``\ , how about using a real nick
<hydrogen> Does anyone happen to know if Google Sketchup works in wine?
<flipstar> xfce or xubuntu is more lightwight
<_stijn_> kej flipstar, let me find a empty cd :P
<flipstar> _stijn_: i use cd+rw's :p
<_stijn_> good for you
<_stijn_> I travelled 5km to install kubuntu :P
<flipstar> wow
<``\> lol BluesKaj it's a real nick
<_stijn_> I can't bike back to get any empty cd :p
<``\> thanks a lot flipstar
<flipstar> ``\: np :)
<_stijn_> the shit windows gives a BSD /p
<_stijn_> so that's why i'm installing ubuntu on this crap pc :p
<Eruaran> ``\: I like it
<BluesKaj> punctuation isn't a real nick ..nicks require letters from the alphabet IMO
<``\> thanks
<mguezuraga> Are the servers down? I can't apt-get update
<``\> BluesKaj: it's accept by the server and admins who gave me my crypted hostname
<``\> Eruaran: me too :D
<``\> btw thank you and see you :)
<ushaba> i have a hosed upgrade of kubuntu on my other computer
<ushaba> unable to boot into xserver, can't boot into any kernels except those for gutsy in safe mode
<BluesKaj> IMO I said ...if it was up to me all undesrscores etc on nicks would be banned :)
<ushaba> and can't get wireless working from the commandline
<Eruaran> I think I might back up some stuff and install kubuntu-kde4 tomorrow
<ushaba> obviously the final problem is necessary to solve the other two
<ushaba> anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ushaba, did you do clean live cd install or net upgrade or... ?
<ushaba> net upgrade
<ushaba> unfortunately both my cd drives are having issues, so i'm not sure i can get a disc to burn
<ushaba> first issue seems to be to get online via wireless from the commandline
<ushaba> then to fix the problems in apt
<ushaba> sounds like i might as well be using slackware
<ushaba> haha
<ushaba> first thing's first, i guess, getting wireless from the command line. anyone ever had this adventure? :)
<genii> back
<flipstar> i need help with the service manager :/
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: can you get wired?
<genii> nappula: By "ifconfig down doesn't do anything" do you mean it just executes the command and returns you to a prompt, or does it tell you something. Like ioctl error   or something else. Because usually if no messages it executed successfully
<ushaba> well, i probably could, but physically moving the computer will be annoying and time-consuming as my roommate has rearranged the apartment
<ushaba> it's a desktop
<ushaba> there isn't a basic wifi-up sort of thing?
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: ok. is the network protected?
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: like with wep or wpa?
<ushaba> it's just a wep hex password
<ushaba> wep hex
<ushaba> i'm checking the forums as i type this
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: ok. then that should be relatively easy...
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: is you wireless card working?
<ushaba> it's over usb
<ushaba> it has worked previously
<ushaba> level1 usb wireless
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: so you still need the drivers? or no?
<ushaba> supported natively
<ushaba> if i am not mistaken
<flipstar> where can i get further help for the system service manager ? :/
<sandro> hey guys my updater froze and i wanna know how to resume how it was from before
<ushaba> is there a way i can check if it's a kernel module or not?
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: do "iwconfig" and see if it it lists your wirelesss device
<ushaba> yes
<ushaba> it oddly may be connecting
<ushaba> it lists the ESSID as the network name
<ushaba> let me try to ping google
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: do "iwlist scanning" and see if you can find your access point
<ushaba> nope
<bleaked> so i just installed hardy, enabled my fglrx drivers, rebooted.  i then enabled desktop effects, then rebooted.. as i sit her, compiz has not loaded.  *please* tell me kubuntu has evolved beyond having the user have to place compiz in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder.. or must I do this still?
<ushaba> ping doesn't work
<ushaba> no scan results for wlan0
<ushaba> it hmm..,
<sandro> it was upgrading to kubuntu 8.04 lts i previously had 7.10 kubuntu
<ushaba> that's odd that it lists the essid before but doesn't list the network under scanning
<sandro> it removed a bunch of packages and it needs to replace them
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<BluesKaj> bleaked, a little early for eye candy solutions here, maybe #compiz-fusion is a better place to ask .
<sandro> someone help
<genii> sandro: archive.buntu.com is currently swamped
<sandro> genii: what does that mean?
<bleaked> BluesKaj: odd.. why would the first bullet in the release notes tout how kubuntu now has a desktop effects manager..  clearly this is a kubuntu issue.
<BluesKaj> sandro, the default is to replace them , unless they are special scripts written for compiled apps
<flipstar> bleaked: afaik it doesn't start by default
<Odd-rationale> ushaba: did that link help?
 * BluesKaj searches for desktop effects manager 
<genii> sandro: It means the updater is waiting for archive.ubuntu.com to respond but it's being hammered right now. So all you can do is wait
<bleaked> flipstar: so what is the point of the desktop effects manager?  to help install compiz?
<Tecumseh> hi guys, I have a bit of a sound problem with hardy
<bleaked> BluesKaj: it's installed by default in hardy -- uner 'System' in the k menu
<flipstar> bleaked: this and easily configure effekts i guess
<Tecumseh> could someone point me in the right direction?
<sandro> genii: its installing chillispot i dont think its downloading anymore its been telling me i have 3 minutes left for over an hour now
<BluesKaj> bleaked, sorry , didn't realize ...thinl I'll stay out of eye candy probs :)
<nosrednaekim> hows hardy lookin?
<sandro> BluesKaj: installation just froze i think the downloading process is complete
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: except few bugs, good :)
<nosrednaekim> lots of problems with X?
<Tecumseh> not too good so far, there is no sound for me
<BluesKaj> not too shabby so far for me at least, nosrednaekim
<bleaked> idk..i think it is really unfair to list this as the first major improvement on the release annoucement and the damn thing won't start when you enable it, nor can i find *any* hardy documentation on how to enable it.. . albeit i personally know how to fix this, a new user would find this endlessly frustrating.
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: nice
<nosrednaekim> *BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> bleaked, only if they were obsessed with window dressing :)
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: whats the problem?
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: i just installed hardy, and i was eager to test the new kubuntu desktop effects manager.. i installed my 3d drivers, rebooted, then enabled desktop effects, rebooted, and now compiz has not loaded.
<sandro> BluesKaj: im gonna be shipping out in a day, and i'd like to be able to have everything working so if u could help me that would be great
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: the 8.04 announcement on the kubuntu front page lists this manager as the first improvement in the release, and implies that all you do is enable these effects and you're on your way
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: I see, does compiz --replace work? and are you sure the desktop effects aren't enabled?
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: I know... I wrote the app myself :)
<SlimeyPete> the effects manager doesn't work for me either tbh
<flipstar> bleaked: this will probably help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511389
<SlimeyPete> (using fglrx + aiglx or xgl)
<SlimeyPete> not that I'm terribly bothered
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: no compiz --replace does not work
<bleaked> but my point is that new users are lead to believe that this manager takes care of it all.. one shouldn't have to run that command, or enter it as an autostart entry
<genii> sandro: Your best bet right now is just interrupt it, then add a different mirror that may not be so swamped as the main one onto your sources instead of the main one
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: then its hardly a problem with the desktop-effects manager
<ushaba> i'm trying again
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: it says it needs XGL, which from what i understood xgl was not needed in hardy
<ushaba> got NODHCPOFFERS for a bit
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: what video card?
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: ok, that's true..but why wouldn't the hardware manager install xgl if it's, ostensibly, needed?
<flipstar> bleaked: please but a <glxinfo |grep direct> into a shell to see if drivers installed proper
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: radeon 9600
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: you should be able to use the free ati drivers with that IIRC.
<flipstar> btw i have some trouble with the service manager (it say's module can't be found..) what ca i do ?
<SlimeyPete> do the free drivers do 3D acceleration these days?
<nosrednaekim> and please do what flipstar reccomends.
<nosrednaekim> SlimeyPete: on certain cards, yes
<floodis> any solutions for the sound problem yet?
<Bhaal> kubuntu hardy torrent link anyone?
<flipstar> Bhaal: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Tecumseh> could someone here help me get the sound back to work? Here's some info about the soundchip I have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64377/
<Odd-rationale> Bhaal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<Bhaal> Odd-rationale: Thanks
<Tecumseh> floodis: Thankfully I don't appear to be the only one having this problem
<ushaba> i'm getting an error saying that there is already a dhclient.pid with pid XXXXXXXX
<BluesKaj> sandro,, genii is correct , patience is the thing right now , with literally thousands of downloaders like yourself is creating very slow access to the servers
<ushaba> any idea what that means?
<floodis> Tecumseh: yea, I feel the same.
<jacalope> hi all.  The only shortcut i seem to have in kde4 (hardy) is ctrl-f12 for dashboard... everything else is gone.... is this expected?
<flipstar> ushaba: means it already is running
<flipstar> floodis: what the problem ?
<ushaba> hmm, i killed the dhclient process
<ushaba> and it's still giving me the error
<ushaba> it's in var though
<ushaba> should i just delete the file from /var/run?
<trait> hi
<Tecumseh> flipstar: probably the same problem I have, there is no sound at all
<floodis> flipstar: Same as everybody else. After the upgrade there is no sound on my computer
<trait> does anyone know how to run kdesudo in hardy?
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, the deafult restricted ati drivers do 3D and DRI out of the box , yes.
<Dr_willis> trait, type 'kdesudo' ?
<Tecumseh> 1 difference between me and floodis, I did a clean install and he apparantly did an upgrade
<bleaked> trait: isn't it just kdesu
<flipstar> floodis: Tecumseh that are probably issues with the intelhda ..
<Dr_willis> I was thinking kde4 had kdesudo
<flipstar> !intelhda | Tecumseh floodis
<ubotu> Tecumseh floodis: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ushaba> i keep getting no offers
<genii> ushaba: When you don't use the shutdown script/method and just "kill <name>" it doesn't clean up the stale pid files and so on
<Odd-rationale> ubotu: yes, you can delete the file
<ushaba> ok
<flipstar> floodis: you also have an intelhda, right ?
<colinksl> hi
<ushaba> i removed the things from var
<floodis> flipstar: yes
<Odd-rationale> wrong person...
<colinksl> any advise before i install kde4?
<flipstar> floodis: okay..then look at the link
<ushaba> how is var different from proc if it has this thing in it?
<floodis> okay, thanks will look at it.
<flipstar> Tecumseh: maybe look on the nvidia website for dedicated hda drivers or so
<Tecumseh> thx flipstar, but this is for ubuntu 6.06. The sound worked perfectly with both Feisty and Gutsy. Don't think it's the idea that new users with the newest version have to start compiling kernels and alsa...?
<flipstar> no kernel..only alsa but you except every other things ?
<genii> ushaba: Because /var is a static fs, /proc is dynamic and has it's own fs    /proc is for system processes in (perhaps) realtime. /var is for system variables which are altered by the processes or scripts which use them
<ushaba> no working leases every time
<ushaba> not sure what that means
<Tecumseh> sorry flipstar, can you refrase because I don't understand your last line
<ushaba> ok
<trait> by typing kdesudo, the password is requiered, then: error- command not found
<flipstar> Tecumseh: did you exclude all other potential error sources? like volume down in alsamixer or so
<Tecumseh> yep, I did turn the master and pcm volume up to full and still no sound
<ushaba> what does "no DHCPOFFERS received" plus No working leases in persistent database - sleeping" mean?
<floodis> me too
<Tecumseh> even checked the cables
<ushaba> does that mean it can't find the network
<ushaba> or that the network is not accepting the connection?
<sandro> genii: im not downloading anymore it has been installing chillispot for over an hour and i started the upgrade midnight last night
<Tecumseh> Also tried to set the timing to 1 second, a suggestion I found on the ubuntu-forum
<jacalope> did i somehow clobber them w/o knowing? the shortcuts i mean
<flipstar> a friend of mine just installed yesterday..and after the guide the intelhda worked great..
<bleaked> nonewmsgs: so my pc keeps locking up everytime i try to launch compiz.. what was the command you wanted me to try to test my drivers?
<hdevalence> what's the command to fix the lock after adept crashes?
<flipstar> bleaked: <glxinfo |grep direct> ?
<SlimeyPete> bleaked: did you mean to address that to nosrednaekim?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bleaked> SlimeyPete: yes, indeed
<bleaked> excitatory@nihilo:(~) $ glxinfo |grep direct
<bleaked> direct rendering: Yes
<bleaked> i'm pretty sure my drivers are working
<bleaked> idk why when i start compiz, it fails.  in teh console it informs me it cannot find xgl.. but as i thought i understood it, xgl is completely unnecessary in hardy
<flipstar> bleaked: this is probably not the only message
<Elda> Hello
<bleaked> flipstar: what do you recommend?
<Elda> Compiz scared me in Ubuntu 7.04 ... I don't want to try the 8.04 in KDE as I don't want to bork/glitch my install :s
<SlimeyPete> I'm certain that I still need XGL if Compiz is ever going to work on this system
<bleaked> seek compiz has worked excellent for me since dapper (then i used beryl)
<ushaba> i'm getting a bunch of errors whenever i try to use dhclient
<SlimeyPete> because DRI isn't working with AIGLX.
<bleaked> SlimeyPete: how do you test for dri?
<ushaba> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801; SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied; SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied; SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permissions denied;
<bleaked> glxinfo |grep direct ?
<ushaba> any ideas on what these mean?
<Elda> do sudo
<Elda> as you dont have teh "access" to do it
<Elda> sudo and the command will give you admin priviledges tack onto the command
<Elda> Konvesation has bookmarks? >.>
<Elda> brb... connecting hopefully on my school's network >.>
<Elda> Now Im connected through some random connection
<flipstar> heeeeeeeeelp kde-systemsettings doesn't work :/
<flipstar> it says module not found and > http://pastebin.com/m14fd057b
<flipstar> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/rc.d/rc0.d'
<deviantintegral> 2 questions: If I upgrade from Kubuntu 7.04 to 8.10 via adept, do I get kde 3 or kde 4? Is it still possible to have both KDE's in 8.04?
<flipstar> i reinstalled kde-systemsettings, reconfigure kde-guidiance..what else can i try ?
<flipstar> deviantintegral: kde3 and yes
<deviantintegral> flipstar: thanks. And I assume there's no simple way to go from kde3 / 7.10 to kde 4 / 8.04 all at once, that you have to upgrade and then remove kde4?
<Dr_willis> remove? you mean install?
<Dr_willis> I keep kde3 and 4 both on my box. kde4 is lacking some features/tools of kde3
<BluesKaj> deviantintegral, theres a mixed kubuntu eith kde4 asthe desktop on the download site
<deviantintegral> sorry, meant remove kde3
<halcyonCorsair> hey, how can i control where my hard disks are mounted?
<Dr_willis> I would not suggest removing kde3 -  Untill you have tried kde4 for some time. :) i find kde4.. well.. not all the way done.
<Dr_willis> halcyonCorsair,  you mean removeable usb disks? or internal disks?
<genii> Hi Dr_willis :)
<halcyonCorsair> Dr_willis: internal disks
<deviantintegral> yeah, i imagined that you could upgrade with the CD's going straight from kde3-kde4, but I didn't see anything about how to do that with adept
<guaqua> "sudo vi /etc/fstab" or go to system settings>advanced>disks&filesystems
<halcyonCorsair> Dr_willis: and a usb hdd
<Dr_willis> halcyonCorsair,  thats defined in the /etc/fstab file
<guaqua> and click, click, click
<Dr_willis> usb/removeble - is -- well not sure where thats defined at. :)
<flipstar> should i fill a bug with my issue ..?
<halcyonCorsair> Dr_willis: they already show up in the media section
<deviantintegral> Dr_willis: yeah - this is just for a virtual machine which doesn't do anything important. So disk space > functionality, esp. as I don't use it very much
<Dr_willis> usb drives are normally mounted on the fly with what you see in the 'media' thing under the file manager, You could make a fstab entry for them if you wanted and bypass that automounting stuff
<flipstar> has anyone else trouble with the systemservices ?
<flipstar> (in hardy)
<guaqua> works like a charm
<BluesKaj> flipstar, good to go here
<JoshOvki> flipstar: all working here, although on my first attempt (while it was in beta) i had a bad download which ment things lke   media:\   and  trash:\  didnt work
<flipstar> JoshOvki: try media:/ and trash:/ instead
<JoshOvki> flipstar: what i ment sorry. too late now, it was a while ago
<JoshOvki> anyway i gotta go, things to do, people to see
<flipstar> it was just the wrong slash..
<JoshOvki> bye bye
<hector> q es esto
<hector> alguien q hable  español
<Odd-rationale> !es | hector
<ubotu> hector: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hector> ok gracias bro
<bleaked> so i've been doing a ton of research, and it appears that no one is able to get compiz to work in hardy, despite all of these people having no trouble in gutsy..
<BluesKaj> ok, what driver bleaked ?
<bleaked> BluesKaj: fglrx
<lz1gjd> hi, what could be the reason for the quite slow performance kubuntu 8.04 final has on my work laptop (Dell Inspiron 1501). Compared to other distros its reaaalllllyyyy slow ? wtf ?
<bleaked> BluesKaj: the ati driver did not work either
<BluesKaj> not the restricted default ?
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: did you try asking in #compiz-fusion?
<CrocoJet> I made install of kubuntu 8.04 (kde4) but I cant find interface to set up eth0
<x-X-x> which do u recommend 1: kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix 2: kubuntu 8.04
<phoenix3051> Is there an easy way to (automatically) stop apt (and friends) from updating the kernel package?
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: you mean the network settings manager?
<CrocoJet> do i need use "ifconfig" in terminal mode  ?
<CrocoJet> yes
<x-X-x> do u recommend kde 4?
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: do you get your IP address by DHcp or static?
<CrocoJet> nosrednaekim, static
<nosrednaekim> x-X-x: its better to install the kde3 version and then get kde4
<CrocoJet> I cant find GUI to setup
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: right. ok. let me fid a link.
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> (thanks)
<bleaked> nosrednaekim: well, does the fglrx driver in hardy need xgl.. there seems to be a bit of a controversy over this in the forums..all devs post no, but compiz will not launch saying that xgl is not present.. (i hate xgl, so i hope it's not needed)
<CrocoJet> sounds that I need use ifconfig, right ?
<ferran_> :)
<fonce> hi
<CrocoJet> other question, exist difference of version kubuntu in "CD" and "DVD" ?
<fonce> germen or english channel?
<x-X-x> nosrednaekin what u mean ?? will it overwrite kde3 ?
<nosrednaekim> bleaked: it should not be neccesary, no
<nosrednaekim> x-X-x: no, it will not, it installs along side
<fonce> how can I mount an iso image? are there some GUI Tools for KDE?
<x-X-x> nosrednaekin thnx man u rock
<CrocoJet> in KDE 4, for update, do I need use command "apt-get update" ?
<CrocoJet> or exist some type GUI for that
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: http://pastebin.com/d2e777bb2 <-- there is a good example of what your /etc/network/interfaces file should look like
<CrocoJet> let me see .. thanks
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: if adept isn't there, yeah, you can do that fromt he command line (or install adept)
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: of course, most of those IP's will have to be changed
<CrocoJet> I think that CD version is not much complete (basic)
<BluesKaj> CrocoJet, the dvd contains most pkges , whereas the cd is the OS and desktop with some default apps ...the dvd is recommended for users not using the pkg repositories on the internet
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<x-X-x> is 64bit hardy heron stable ?
<nosrednaekim> x-X-x: yes
<jdwatson> asup
<BluesKaj> x-X-x, it won't make much diff unless you have loads of memory, like 4G
<Odd-rationale> Wasn't the kubuntu site going to get a make over??
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: its coming
<Odd-rationale> I remember there was a competition for a new site design...
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<Odd-rationale> even xubuntu.org looks better than ours... :(
<jdwatson> Wow...ff 3 beta 5...weirdness
<BluesKaj> jdwatson, it's fast tho
<Kubuntiac> BluesKaj: Really? Mine still hogs memory like it's FF2 and eats processor cycles for breakfast :(
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know if it's possible to install FF2 alongside FF3 in Hardy?
<Kubuntiac> Not sure, but I think FF3 wiped over my FF2
<aaroncampbell> I love FF3, but my Zend Debug Plugin and firebug don't work with it
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntiac: it did for me
<Lynoure> Kubuntiac, aaroncampbell: unlikely
<x-X-x> bluesKaj creative released a linux driver for x-fi cards and it only works for 64bit systems
<Lynoure> Kubuntiac, aaroncampbell: ff2 just won't start when ff3 is running and the other way around
<Lynoure> Easily feels like one has wiped the other
<Kubuntiac> Ahh... ok
<Kubuntiac> I avoid FF2 if I can anyway. Can't wait for Webkit in Konqueror
<aaroncampbell> Lynoure: ok, so I closed firefox completely, how can I open FF2?
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: firefox-2  should do it
<Odd-rationale> Kubuntiac: I think that is being work on in GSoC!!
<aaroncampbell> Lynoure: no such command
<Kubuntiac> In GSoC? I thought it was announced before that...
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: interesting, but package firefox-2 is installed?
<x-X-x> anyone got  a official torrent of hardy ?
<x-X-x> link ?
<aaroncampbell> Lynoure: I don't know, that was the question, I had FF2, then upgraded to hardy, and now it seems gone
<nosrednaekim> BTW, if you install flock, you can have both ff2 and ff3
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: I upgraded when hardy was entering beta, so I guess the upgrade might have changed to upgrade ff2 users to ff3
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: I have both still
<Kubuntiac> xXx: Would be cool if Canonical would let people who agreed to seed new releases FTP the day before release... :)
<nosrednaekim> x-X-x: http://hobbsee.com/tmp
<rohan> anyone got the problem of sound not working after install? my sound was working great from the livecd
<Kubuntiac> Works fine for me on Hardy Remix
<phoenix3051> Is there an easy way to (automatically) stop apt (and friends) from updating the kernel package on kubuntu 8.04?
<genii> rohan: What does:    lspci | grep Audio                  report as soundcard make/model ?
<nosrednaekim> rohan: what sound chip?
<Kubuntiac> phoenix: Keep your PC locked? ;-)
<x-X-x> lmao 1.4mb/s hardy torrent
<rohan> genii: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nosrednaekim> phoenix3051: google "locking packages"
<rohan> nosrednaekim: ^^^
<_Lemon_> I have a problem, I've replaced the buggy rt2x00 drivers with a daily rt2500 cvs from the rt2x00 site because the drivers that shipped with Kubuntu won't go above 1mb/s with the wireless. The rt2500 are working fine (as you can see...) however the KNetworkManager can't seem to use the new ra0 interface and as a result certain K applications can't seem to connect to the Internet (Konversation seems to be the exception),
<_Lemon_> including Firefox 3. Why is this? How can I sort this out while using the rt2500 drivers?
<phoenix3051> Kubuntiac: Possibly  :)
<rohan> genii: it's a known problem?
<genii> !intelhda | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rohan> i checked alsamixer and i've turned the volume all the way up
<genii> rohan: Yes, it's a known problem
<phoenix3051> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> _Lemon_: ok, just disable the "network status daemon" in systemsettings->advance->service manager
<rohan> genii: err, it worked perfectly on gutsy, and from the livecd. that page you linked to, has no specific instructions for hardy
<genii> rohan: The instructions are exactly the same for gutsy or hardy in that regard (with name changes)
<rohan> genii: but why should i need to recompile and install newer drivers? the ones included with hardy don't work fine?
<_Lemon_> nosrednaekim: Still doesn't seem to work, Pidgin still says 'waiting for internet connection' and Firefox3 claims it's in offline mode :/
<genii> rohan: A to Q1: You should recompile and install the new drivers because your card will wok properly afetrwards       A to Q2: No, they don't
<rance> hey all, I just did the upgrade to 8.04 and things are looking pretty swell, Im remoting to the box and looking at the desktop via VNC (tunneled through SSH, of course) but the clean up of old packages uninstalled vmware-server and vmware-kernel-modules for the gutsy kernel package, how likely is is that packages will get updated for 8.04
<rohan> genii: where can i read more about this hardy problem? will it be fixed in a newer kernel release?
<nosrednaekim> rance: singe it is a LTS, very likely
<rance> any idea when?  I hate to be pushy but I didnt think they wouldnt be there already
<JackWinter> where do i specify which alsa device kde and amarok should use ?
<JackWinter> i have 2 devices, hw0 and hw1
<CrocoJet> nosrednaekim, how to set up dns ?
<CrocoJet> I need setup dns primary and secondary
<CrocoJet> hard to believe that KDE do not have one GUI interface for that !!!
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: that would be in your /etc/resolv.conf
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: there is.... but you need netowrk in order to grab it ;)
<rohan> genii: and more surprising, how come it worked on the livecd?
<CrocoJet> whats name package ?
<nosrednaekim> knetworkconf-kde4
<genii> rohan: The sound output part works off livecd but if you had checked your microphone you would have found it inoperative.
<rohan> genii: aha ok.. so, will it be fixed in a new kernel release in hardy-updates? in that case, i needn't go through the whole pain of compiling it :)
<genii> rohan: And to answer earlier Q, it is not something which is some kernel issue, that is why it exists on Dapper->Hardy   It is an issue regarding the defaults which are compiled into the alsa driver to accept as broad a range of cards as possible
<rohan> genii: it's a clean install from livecd :)
<genii> <sigh>
<rohan> so, it's not a "problem", and it won't be fixed unless i actually compile it myself?
<genii> rohan: Basically the short answer to that is "Yes"
<rohan> and the long answer is?
<lz1gjd> hi, what could be the reason for the quite slow performance kubuntu 8.04 final has on my work laptop (Dell Inspiron 1501). Compared to other distros its reaaalllllyyyy slow ? wtf ?
<genii> rohan: That hopefully soon someone will package a deb for intel hda cards specifically and then the issue will no longer exists
<nosrednaekim> lz1gjd: whats your Ram usage?
<guaqua> lz1gjd: what do you mean by slow?
<guaqua> slow as in starting, unresponsive to mouse movements?
<rohan> genii: i still don't understand where exactly the problem is, and why it works off the livecd. could you point to me someplace, e.g. where the bug is filed?
<lz1gjd> not much responsive to mouse movements, slow drawing of windows although proper driver is installed
<rohan> genii: sorry if i'm bothering you too much, but this is intriguing
<lz1gjd> compared to the earlier release its slower, i do not have an idea why
<lz1gjd> i have one gig on the lappie, ram is not an issue i believe
<Kubuntiac> My laptop runs fine with 1ghz 512mb ram (Hardy Remix)
<guaqua> lz1gjd: what does top show?
<lz1gjd> well unfortunately i left it at work, and cant check this now, but I remember I monitored it and it was fine something like occasional 5-6% usage on both cores, which is normal i suppose. The cpu is a turion x2 x64 btw
<backtick> lz1gjd: might be a hard disk problem, try scanning it with vendor tools
<lz1gjd> it works fine with windows, and pclinux os which was previously installed
<jackault> I can't seem to find the minimum requirements for the kde remix of 8.04, what are they?
<jackault> *kde 4 remix
<lz1gjd> video is a integrated radeon x1150 i think
<genii> rohan: Since it's not a bug there isn't any url with some bug report to give you :) The more exact issue is: The ubuntu binary which gets installed by default with *buntu has not been made with intel-specific switches when it was made. This is because it's compiled to make it work on as many different cards as it's possible to do. the "--with-cards=hda-intel" switch of compiling into also from source pre-empts some other common cards
<genii> from working. So it's the lesser of two evils basically.
<guaqua> jackault: a supported graphics card?
<guaqua> doesn't require that much
<jackault> Ah, could you link me to a page that has that info?
<backtick> so i have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, it's not blinking and I get that error i system log "iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008", some guy over at #ubuntu told me he has the same model and it's running fine......
<rohan> genii: that explains it. thanks for the explanation ;:)
<jackault> I suspect I'm going to be straning my old gfx card
<genii> rohan: np
<guaqua> well, why not just try?
<guaqua> can you get 3d acceleration working on kde3?
<jackault> because I'm downloading the remix cd right now and if this fails I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get kde 3 working again
<guaqua> why?
<guaqua> you can have both at the same time
<jackault> bandwidth limits. And I'm not sure what in kde3 requires 3d accleration
<lz1gjd> although on my home desktop pc which is a c2d at 3ghz with 4gigs of ram with x800gto prie it works ok with some freezes once in a while
<guaqua> just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<guaqua> hmm
<lz1gjd> but i guess the open source driver that comes preinstalled with 8.04 could be the one causing the freezes.
<CrocoJet> nosrednaekim, created file /etc/resolv.conf with
<CrocoJet> nameserver 201.21.192.104
<CrocoJet> but it is not working
<CrocoJet> I can ping local network
<nosrednaekim> ok, now you need to do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<CrocoJet> ok let me try
<jackault> hmm, I've got an install kubuntu 7.10, can I use the kde 4 remix of 8.04 to upgrade it?
<jackault> *install of
<rohan> genii: just one last question -- why did it work on the livecd, then?
<nosrednaekim> jackault: no.
<nosrednaekim> jackault: at least, I don't think so
<rohan> anyone noticed that changing the size of icons in dolphine doesn't work? or is it just a bug on my system?
<jackault> nosrednaekim: Ah, I'll just play it safe and get the normal one first then. I've had enough trouble with upgrades as it is.
<x-X-x> i am going to wash my hard drive but i have large files on it and i dont have an external harddrive i can move them too. is there a way i can upload lots of large files temporarily (1 day) so i can be able to washt he hd and then redownload my files ??
<CrocoJet> back
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: fixed?
<rohan> infact, changing the preferences in d3lphin doesn't work at all
<CrocoJet> nosrednaekim, no success .. came message:
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: you can't ping your local network?
<nosrednaekim> that maens you must have something set wrong in /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> rohan: I'm finding with hardy livecd the sound output worked but microphone did not. I think it is related to the kernel drivers which are loaded in the initramfs prior to actual booting
<CrocoJet> "SIOCARDRT: no such process
<CrocoJet> Failed to bring up eth0
<genii> rohan: Eg: The ramdisk drivers on the livecd are different than the drivers which get installed
<genii> Work requires me, AFK
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: try running "sudo if-up eth0"
<CrocoJet> what pain in the ass that !! why do they not put knetworkconf-kde4 in CD install
<CrocoJet> let me try
<nosrednaekim> they really should...
<[ifr0g]> How to convert to pdf ?
<[ifr0g]> a jpeg file..
<lz1gjd> how do you remove kde4 once you install it via apt-get ?
<lz1gjd> seems like removing kde4 and then issuing an apt-get autoremove command left me with some kde4 packages
<floodis> flipstar: I got the sound working. But that tutorial was not entirely right. Just compile the alsa-driver with ./configure. And dont do the utils and the lib. This should work.
<lz1gjd> also smplayer is built against qt4 (kde4?) i want it my kde3 version back :)
<deamoon> hi guys can any help me to install usb wireles adptor plz help me
<ushaba> thanks for your help guys
<deamoon> beslkin
<ushaba> i'll finish this tomorrow morning when i'm a bit more patient
<ushaba> haha
<deamoon> belkin
<ushaba> adios
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | deamoon
<ubotu> deamoon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<deamoon> ok ty
<JackWinter> anyone know how i can setup 2:nd life to use the arts server?
<dystopianray> JackWinter: try running it through artsdsp
<p28301016> hi someone having probles with fstab
<Bauldrick> does anyone else have issues with hardy detecting monitors as P&P and getting resolution wrong?
<lz1gjd> how do i install the kde3 version of smplayer instead of the kde4 one ?
<Lynoure> Bauldrick: not me, but seen about 3 people with that here today
<melkart> when i add ktorrent to the quickstart-menu in kicker, it doesnt get shown. every other app does get shown, but not ktorrent
<lz1gjd> after removing kde4 now smplayer uses qt4 and since skinning doesnt work now
<Bauldrick> happened on 2 of 3 pcs I upgraded
<nosrednaekim> lz1gjd: I assume you'll have to compile it yourself
<lz1gjd> ? why it used to work properly prior the installation of kde4 packages ?
<lz1gjd> weird
<Bauldrick> the 1 pc it did'nt happen to has been running hardy for a month <>
<combo> hello, is this possible to install AIGLX on ATI Radeon 9600 (kub-7.10) ?
<dystopianray> combo: you'll need newer drivers than what 7.10 provides
<JackWinter> dystopianray: what is artsdsp?
<dystopianray> combo: 8.04 has new enough drivers
<nosrednaekim> combo: well, AIGLX is installed, but using it is a different issue, and i've seen about 3 people come by witht hat card not be able to get it working
<JackWinter> !artsdsp?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsdsp? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JackWinter> !artsdsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsdsp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> JackWinter: it puts a programs audio output through arts
<JackWinter> is it a device ?
<dystopianray> it's a program
<dystopianray> artsdsp blah
<dystopianray> where blah is the binary to run
<combo> dystopianray: is that 8.04 stable? this is KDE version of course? :))
<nosrednaekim> combo: yes, 8.04 was released yesterday
<dystopianray> combo: 8.04 was released on april 24
<JackWinter> ok, and it takes what system as input? esd, oss, alsa ?
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<dystopianray> JackWinter: i'm not really sure, probably oss
<dystopianray> JackWinter: maybe alsa, I don't know
<JackWinter> dystopianray: thanks
<combo> dystopianray & nosrednaekim, thanks for answers :)
<dave11> i had my first bad burn of the ubuntu live dvd burn( killed 2 dvd's) on 8.04 plus theres over 1500 people in the ubuntu chat
<trait> can anybody tell, was this output of alsamixer means:
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<dave11> i said i havent seen very many "works great" messages and three people said works great
<aaroncampbell> Since my upgrade to hardy, my sound stopped working.  Can anyone point me to a starting point to try to figure it out?
<trait> is it the same problem i have, aaroncampbell
<trait> ??
<aaroncampbell> trait: what problem do you have?
<trait> the alsamixer doesnot work
<trait> i have sound on my notebook, but its very quiet
<trait> <trait> can anybody tell, was this output of alsamixer means:
<trait> <trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: it's probably a intelhda card ?
<trait> mine is one, flipstar
<themumbler> how to install the kubuntu dvd with wubi? i can't find the wubi installer on the dvd anywhere.
<trait> do you ve a solution?
<aaroncampbell> how can I tell?
<flipstar> trait: is this a error message ?
<aaroncampbell> I tried alsamixer, and got a CLI mixer...which is actually pretty cool, and I've never seen
<trait> i have sound, but its very quiet
<tekgeeklt> I could not get any sound on my laptop and had to download  dkms-alsa package which is an upgrade to alsa
<dave11> themumbler: wubi is for dual booting with windows
<pascalFR> what is the  <super> button  in compiz  config ?
<themumbler> yes i know.
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: just type (or paste ;) ) this into a shell <lspci|grep -i audio>
<tekgeeklt> <super> is your windows button
<becky_> pascalFR: the windows key
<aaroncampbell> 00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<pascalFR> becky_: thanks
<aaroncampbell> Mine is nVidia
<andrew_> I just installed Compiz on hardy, how do  I make it not start automatically?
<trait> qhere to get the package, tekgeeklt ?
<themumbler> i've used wubi to download and install, but now i want to try to install from the dvd.
<trait> andrew_ , i think it will restart, when you startet it once
<aaroncampbell> flipstar: that paste was for you
<themumbler> but can't figure it out.
<becky_> themumbler: and what is your hesitation?
<becky_> themumbler:
<andrew_> If I start with a new session, will that stop it from going automatically?
<tekgeeklt> I used the package manager to download it with another OS I think ubunto has its own package manager
<dave11> themumbler: wubi is just for hard drives its not to put on a dvd
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: yes..i see but since it's no intel card i dont know if this will help
<flipstar> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thenes> can anybody tell me where I put plugins to konqueror. Like the konqueror equallavante to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<themumbler> yes i know.
<trait> tekgeeklt the package c'ant eb found
<themumbler> i downloaded the new dvd iso of kubuntu last night.
<Kuwanger> I'm wanting to update to 8.04 from 7.10, but I have a small problem.  I'm on a dial-up connection, so I'm going to be disconnected frequently.  Is there any way I can fetch all the packages I need for the update in a more connection-breaking tolerant fashion?
<themumbler> now i want to use wubi to install it on my windows partition.
<trait> on the cd there s a install.exe, themumbler
<dave11> themumbler: then it should work
<trait> tekgeek , the package c'ant be found in apt
<themumbler> or will i need to just do the yes. it just tell me to restart my computer and boot from the dvd.
<dave11> themumbler: run wubi in windows
<themumbler> i mean, it just tells me to reboot from the dvd.
<Bauldrick> how do i re-enable restricted drivers - it's not under system > advanced?
<becky_> themumbler: no don't do the restart option. what are the autorun options when you put the dvd in the drive?
<x_link> Hi!
<flipstar> Bauldrick: it's in kmenu >system
<trait> there should be an application on the cd to start on windows, themumbler
<x_link> This might be a weird question.
<flipstar> Kuwanger: best thing would probably be an cd
<Bauldrick> thats what im saying - its not
<x_link> My english isn't that good so it might sound a bit strange.
<themumbler> when i put the dvd in the drive, the installer starts up, and the only options are to restart now or later.
<x_link> In Kubuntu Gutsy I could do this "sudo visudo" and I could just change the settings.
<flipstar> Bauldrick: it's just called driver manager if youre on hardy
<x_link> But now in Kubuntu Hardy I can't do it like that. I can't write anything when I do "sudo visudo". Seems like it's using vim.
<Kuwanger> flipstar: Is it possible to run the updater from the cd image without burning the cd?
<x_link> I just did sudo aptitude purge vim, but vim is still in use.
<x_link> Was it another program in Gutsy or what?
<x_link> Cause I want to use that program instead of vim.
<trait> what does visudo do, x_link
<trait> ??
<flipstar> x_link: if you now the syntax you can edit with kate (or your editor) and then check with visudo -c
<x_link> trait: I change something in visudo so that I don't need to type the password for sudo everytime.
<Jack111> hi could anyone help me for a sec with this issue about unmet dependencies?http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m7d221c96
<dave11> themumbler: you dont put wubi on a dvd, you run it in windows from the desktop
<themumbler> yes i know. i do not have wubi on a dvd.
<trait> try su
<flipstar> Kuwanger: yes you can mount it and then add to software sources
<x_link> flipstar: I already change it, I did sudo nano /etc/sudoers.
<themumbler> kubuntu is on a dvd.
<genii> x_link: Just use sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<x_link> But I want the same program as in Gutsy.
<dave11> themumbler: i must not understand
<becky_> themumbler: this is the screen you want: http://kubuntu.org/images/hardy_wubi.png
<x_link> genii: I know I can do that.
<themumbler> that is the prblem. i am trying to figure out how to install it with wubi.
<x_link> Ahh, maybe you guys don't understand me.
<becky_> dave11: he has the dvd of ubuntu and wants to install kubuntu wubi version!
<dave11> becky_: ohh
<themumbler> becky_: that is not what i see.
<genii> x_link: vi has ALWAYS been default editor for vipw and visudo   So I'm not sure why you're surprisd to see it as the editor for editing the sudoers file when issuing visudo
<x_link> genii: Okey.
<dave11> there should be a drop down window with the kubuntu option in wubi
<x_link> genii: Thanks anyway the, I appreciate your help.
<flipstar> x_link: that's probably why its called VIsudo ;)
<x_link> In Kubuntu Gutsy I could just type --> sudo visudo. And I could change some settings there.
<x_link> But now in Kubuntu Hardy I can't, I can't write any letter at all when I type --> sudo visudo.
<themumbler> dave11:that will download and install. i already have the dvd. how can i get wubi to install from that instead?
<becky_> themumbler: I'm wondering if the dvd doesn't have the wubi installer on it...
<Kuwanger> flipstar: Thanks for the suggestion.  I think I'll go that route.
<dave11> themumbler: no it dosent
<CrocoJet> all packages with names "kde4" are for kde4, right ?
<themumbler> becky_:i've searched the dvd and didn't find it.
<becky_> themumbler: you need to download the cd and install with that.
<flipstar> Kuwanger: if youre tired of downloading you still can use https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ ..
<CrocoJet> for example: ksnapshot-kde4 .. etc etc
<CrocoJet> others is not good to use, right ?
<dave11> themumbler: its either thre disk or wubi
<Kuwanger> flipstar: I've made a request already.  I'm not sure if I'll download it or not.
<themumbler> becky_:oh. it's not possible to do it with the dvd iso?
<CrocoJet> I have video board nvidia GT 8500 .. I made install of nvidia-glx-new
<CrocoJet> and now ?
<becky_> themumbler: apparantly not. sorry for the confusion...
<themumbler> becky_: oh. it's not possible to do it with the dvd iso?
<themumbler> oh, ok.
<flipstar> Kuwanger: just ask a friend best from an university :p
<themumbler> well crap.
<becky_> themumbler: go here: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php and download the cd version from a mirror
<CrocoJet> exist some client irc for kde4 ?
<becky_> themumbler: on the bright side you only have to download 700MB and not several GB... ;)
<Kuwanger> flipstar: Hmm..that indirectly is a good idea.
<venik> my attempts to upgrade to hardy crashed.  NOw I cannot even run ADEPT-- it complains about UNABLE TO COMMIT etc.  What can I do?
<themumbler> yeah, that's where is just got the dvd last night.
<Kuwanger> flipstar: Anyways, thanks again.
<themumbler> ok. thanks becky_ and dave11.
<tekgeek> anyone know the difference between  "alternate" and "desktop" with the 8.04 download?
<becky_> themumbler: np
<flipstar> tekgeek: alternate is text based install, desktop is a live cd
<tekgeek> thanx flipstar
<becky_> tekgeek: alternate gives more options also
<dave11> themumbler: your welcome
<CrocoJet> someone can help me with install nvidia drivers in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<genii> desktop has livecd and graphical install for most generic boxes. Alternate has no livecd, text based install and support for wider range of devices on problemmatic systems
<becky_> tekgeek: examples are raid setups and lvm options
<venik> I cannot even install from the live cd-- it gags on the bluetooth thing
<flipstar> CrocoJet: kmenu->system->driver manager
<CrocoJet> flipstar: let me see
<sandro> hey i was upgrading since 1130 last night to 8.04 and its been stuck @ 83 percent
<dave11> venik: have you been to the #ubuntu chat.. its jammed with problems
<sandro> i think it froze or something
<sandro> all i know is that i dont have flash to open videos
<CrocoJet> status show .. not in use but marked "enable"
<flipstar> sandro: stucked at downloading ?
<bleaked> flipstar: so i got it to work.. turns out, because i copied my old gutsy xorg conf, which disabled composite (needed for xgl, but not aiglx), compiz was not able to load.
<CrocoJet> brb
<venik> OK-- I'll take a look... And here I was yesterday, touting UBUNTU's stability and ease of use, operation and installation
<genii> sandro: We went throught htis earlier with you
<sandro> yea i dont think im dowloading anything though
<flipstar> bleaked: thats great :) except than the idea to copy configs between releases..
<jdwatson> The URL preview in FF 3 beta is weird. Not sure I like it
<dave11> venik: I lost 2 dvds trying to burn the dvd iso
<flipstar> sandro: when it's stucked at downloading you can break it and resume i think
<x-X-x> where does mozilla keep website passwords ??
<venik> burning it was not difficult, but I failed in using it to install the new version as a fresh install-- it gagged on the bluethooth and simply stopped
<sandro> genii: im shipping out in one day and i just want to be able to have everything updated
<genii> What I said a few hours ago to you: sandro: Your best bet right now is just interrupt it, then add a different mirror that may not be so swamped as the main one onto your sources instead of the main one
<venik> I do not even have any bluetooth devices
<dave11> venik: i think there promise of getting it out on time caused problems
<sandro> genii: im sorry im a total newb how do i interrupt and add a different mirror
<venik> I guess so... it is a disaster for me
<sandro> genii: ive only had ubuntu for a month and a half
<dave11> venik: me to.. im waiting along time to update
<genii> sandro: So you are using right now the updater which was on your bar next to the clock?
<sandro> yes
<sandro> it was updating last night and when i woke up it was still at 83%
<dave11> sandro: the servers are jammed
<becky_> sandro: it is due to a huge amount of people doing this at the same time...
<venik> sorry to say this, but I am glad I have an XP machine working, otherwise I'll be high and dry
<dave11> venik: I am sticking with 7.10 foer awhile
<venik> but now I have a mixture-- half 8.04 and half 7.10
<venik> this is not professional
<xanax`> hello
<dave11> venik: sorry to hear that
<genii> sandro: OK. So to halt it, do:  ctrl-alt-esc   then put the X on it and click.   Then open up the program Konsole.From there we need to do some other things to clean out the pid file and so on. Let me know when the updater has been killed and when you have opened Konsole
<venik> is doing:  sudo dpkg --configure -a  dangerous?
<bleaked> is the preferred way of loading emerald in hardy to make a script in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<xanax`> how can I install kde 4 alongside kde 3 (without getting rid of kde 3) ?
<bleaked> xanax`: install the regular kde3 kubuntu, then install the kde4 packages from the repos
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dave11> venik: what i do when a new version comes out  is download the live cd and see id it works first before commiting to a full install
<venik> wise man
<venik> I guess I was gullible
<venik> "The UBUNTU team is proud to announce"... etc
<dave11> venik: lessons learned.. thats what its about
<venik> why doesn't the live cd let me reformat my disk?
<JackWinter> hmm, can i setup kde to use esd ?
<venik> do I need to use the alternate cd for that?
<genii> sandro: So in Konsole to do what the bot suggests. eg: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                                 Then we need to alter the sources.list file to look at a new place for updates.
<themumbler> hey becky....
<spatry> Hi
<spatry> can I have persisten home with kubuntu live cd?
<linuxguymarshall> I am having trouble upgrading to 8.04. I realise I am probably the 1,000,000th person to ask this today but I need help
<spatry> 8.04?
<dave11> venik: ino the alternate cd is for install only
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: trouble ..?
<spatry> tried casper-rw with "persistent" option at boot with no luck :(
<linuxguymarshall> flipstar:I keep getting a error where I cant download the upgrade manager
<themumbler> dave11: i just figured out how to install the dvd with wubi.
<dave11> themumbler: well you know more than me..  id be careful ive heard alot of problems about 8.04
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: try changing the mirror in adept if its a server issue
<genii> sandro: For that, we do: alt-f2               then: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                                   then replace in there wherever it has archive.ubuntu.com     with something like us.archive.ubuntu.com         or ca.archive.ubuntu.com     or <yourcountrycodehere>.archive.ubuntu.com            then save the changes. Then go back to the Konsole and put:     sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<linuxguymarshall> flipstar:Ok
<themumbler> dave11: grab the wubi installer from wubi-installer.org
<dave11> themumbler: id try yhe live cd first
<flipstar> genii: it's much easier using adept :)
<genii> Someone please dblcheck my instructions if they are good or no
<genii> flipstar: Step in if you like :)
<linuxguymarshall> Flipstar:It just started to work
<themumbler> move the exe to the same folder as the iso. when you start the installer, it will automatically recognize the iso and offer it in the dropdown box.
<dave11> themumbler: or dvd in your case
<genii> flipstar: I give wm-agnostic instructions (except for gui editor) so that same instructions could apply equally well for Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu     etc etc
<xanax`> bleaked : (about installing kde 4 alongside kde 3), ...  won't it erase kde 3 if I apt-get install kde 4 from the repositories ?
<flipstar> genii: thats wise :) but this here is the kubuntu channel ;)
<flipstar> xanax`: no you'll keep kde3 and can choose between both in the login manager
<xanax`> cool
<dave11> themumbler: yeah i run linux on a seperate system
<Tailsfan> Hello There
<Tailsfan> 1. Can you install Kubuntu to the Hard Drive via Jumpdrive and 2.are they're any GUI programs for mounting ISOs on Kubuntu?
<dick> Hi, anybody here having trouble with the online update to 8.04?
<flipstar> Tailsfan: 1.what's Jumpdrive ? 2.yes >gisomount
<Tailsfan> Jumpdrive = Flash Drive, USB Stick
<flipstar> sure you can install on a usb stick
<Tailsfan> OK
<flipstar> !install | details here
<ubotu> details here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tailsfan> because I;m extracting the KDE4 Remix to my USB Stick as I type
<venik> is tehre ANYWAY to format my disk>
<Tailsfan> I also have to go and get bcm43xx-fwcutter
<flipstar> venik: what the prob ?
<vadrao> Hi all, in Kubuntu Hardy I cannot configure any external panels I add. I think it is a bug and about to file a bug report if you could confirm it too. I am using KDE 3.5.
<venik> simply tell me how to format my hard drive, so I could do a clean install of this stable, user friendly OS
<flipstar> venik: use qtparted or so
<trait> can anyone help with an hda-intel problem on hardy?
<trait> cant start alsamixer
<Tailsfan> Kubuntu doesn't use ALSA I think
<Tailsfan> I think it uses something else
<mefisto__> of course it does
<trait> oh
<trait> so.
<annma> hello people
<trait> what does it use?
<Tailsfan> Hey annma
<annma> I have a translation issue where a "BROKEN TRANSLATION" message appears
<flipstar> vadrao: you can't configure the second kicker ?
<annma> is that a Ubuntu thing?
<vadrao> flipstar @
<vadrao> flipstar @ Yes
<trait> what uses kubuntu instead of alsa?
<Tailsfan> JaCK I think
<mefisto__> trait: it does use alsa
<vadrao> I am not sure if this is problem with my installation or a general bug..So just need some kind of a confirmation from you all.. Thanks
<flipstar> vadrao: did you already restarted kicker since you added it ?
<trait> so. mefisto, can you tell me, why alsamixer says
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1738:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<trait> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Tailsfan> I also wish that compiling the ralink drivers are possible for me
<trait> Tailsfan for what module?
<Berzerker> anyone here experienced in installing on a Macbook Pro?
<dick> Tailsfan, I agree about ralink.  Can't put Kubuntu on my laptor cuz of that.
<Tailsfan> rt2570, as in the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector
<trait> Oo
<flipstar> vadrao: after you restarted kicker a drop down box should appear
<vadrao> flipstar : Well, I did not do that. I am not sure how I can restart it also. Could you please let me know
<trait> i fist nee wlan with ralink :)
<Tailsfan> ???
<dhq> i guess the ubuntu server is choked
<Tailsfan> I do like KDE 4
<Tailsfan> but it's beta :(
<trait> me too, but there are so many fucking bugs
<mefisto__> trait: are you using kde4?
<flipstar> vadrao: open a shell.then type killall kicker
<trait> yes
<flipstar> vadrao: after that type kicker&
<trait> hardy
<Berzerker> anyone?
<Tailsfan> That is what I;m going to try to do
<trait> not me, Berzerker
<vadrao> flipstar : Let me explain it in detail. I have the KDE kicker by default. Now I add another panel. I can right click and I get options and all. But when I change the size of it then all it does is change the size of the main panel.. not the new one I created
<Tailsfan> when I ran Ubuntu, I had some gibberish Build Error
<mefisto__> trait: I'm not too sure about kde4. you might have better luck in #kubuntu-kde4
<vadrao> flipstar : Thanks a lot.. That trick worked
<trait> ah
<flipstar> vadrao: yes..you need to restart kicker to get a menu where you can select the kicker you want to edit
<trait> thanks
<flipstar> vadrao: nice :)
<vadrao> I restarted it and now I can change the options
<vadrao> Thank you very much
<budgieboy> Hi
<budgieboy> How do i update?
<jussi01> !ubpgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubpgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<budgieboy> Cheers
<trait> mefisto__
<trait> but do you know what this alsamixer output means?
<seclein> hi, how do i install the nvidia drver in kubuntu hardy? the restricted driver manager isn't showing up
<seclein> i have all the repos enabled
<bleaked> seclein: in K menu, under System, then Hardware Drivers Manager
<seclein> bleaked: i don't see that in the system settings
<bleaked> it's in the K menu, not system settings
<bleaked> apparently it moved.. *shrug*
<seclein> bleaked: ah, ok, thanks!
<budgieboy> Hi, I got The sims 2 and all it's expansions working, how do I get it to a higher resolution?
<bleaked> budgieboy: with what, wine?
<budgieboy> no, some other pogram I made myself
<budgieboy> same thing though
<mefisto__> *groan*
<unix_infidel> is a dist-upgrade from 8.04 beta to final not recommended?
<maduser> what?
<maduser> I had no problems
<budgieboy> W-Hat?
<jussio1> !beta
<test> Can somebody help: Konqueror is not online (everything else is ok *g*), always shows: An error occurred while loading http://www.google.de: for example. its a fresh hardy kde3 installation (kubuntu)
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<FrauHansen> am i the only one with no version-upgrade button in the adept manager?
<maduser> did you follow the instructions on the site>
<maduser> did you follow the instructions on the site?
<budgieboy> I made my own distro
<budgieboy> still making it
<FrauHansen> maduser: of course
<budgieboy> it's managed to run the sims 2 and all its expansions
<jackault> FrauHansen: I don't have one either
<jackault> FrauHansen: But it's irrlevant, just get the alternate cd and upgrade.
<vadrao> FrauHansen : try clicking on "fetch updates" and then see if the version-upgrade button is activated or not
<budgieboy> It's called Avary Linux
<flipstar> kicker crashed..so how do i get my programs back ? like ktorrent ? it just says already running..
<jussio1> !ot | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<FrauHansen> vadrao: already did this 3 times
<mefisto__> budgieboy: get help at #budgie-linux
<budgieboy> lol
<neon> help can't access e-sata, hd gets recognized once i plug it, but no files show once i click on it
<maduser> flipstar: alt-f2: kicker
<FuSiON2> has anbody else update problems? map apt-get always stops somewhere in the middle of getting the headers
<test> Can somebody help: Konqueror is not online (everything else is ok *g*), always shows: An error occurred while loading http://www.google.de: for example. its a fresh hardy kde3 installation (kubuntu)
<FrauHansen> jackault: got the iso, but no empty cd to burn it on xD
<flipstar> maduser: it's running but i dont see ktorrent anywhere
<jussio1> FuSiON2: the repos are slow/down because of te version release
<budgieboy> told ya, my budgie linux
<jussio1> !repeat | test
<ubotu> test: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<vadrao> FrauHansen: That either means that you are running the latest and do not need to do a version upgrade..
<FuSiON2> jussi01: thank, I'll wait then :)
<test> oh i would... but with no running konqueror... sorry for repeating
<jussio1> :)
<flipstar> FuSiON2: wait..or change the mirror ;)
<FrauHansen> vadrao: erm, i don't think so. i'm still on gutsy
<ubuntu__> hi all
<flipstar> FrauHansen: just use the update-manager
<budgieboy> try out my #budgie-linux
<neon> help can't access e-sata, hd gets recognized once i plug it, but when i click on it it says "system policy prevents mounting external media" how can i fix that
<jussio1> budgieboy: please dont spam that any more :)
<budgieboy> root
<FrauHansen> flipstar: is that save on Kubuntu?
<flipstar> sure
<flipstar> i think they even recommend update-manager
<budgieboy> full upgrade timez!
<kubuntu> my computer locksup when i go to web sites with flash
<jackault> wow I keep getting the error neon mentioned when I connect an external drive to my gutsy. You could find a way to mount it in if you go to the control panel and click the advacned tab, there in teh device manager your drives will be listed, enable it fron there.
<budgieboy> get flash then
<jussio1> !flash | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kubuntu> I have adobe flash
<vadrao> FrauHansen : By the way you have to follow the instrucions on kubuntu.org to upgrade..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<kubuntu> and hady kubuntu
<jussio1> kubuntu: on konq or firefox?
<budgieboy> im upgrading now
<kubuntu> both
<jackault> neon I'm sorry I meant look in "system settings" and under the advanced tab look for "disk and filesystems" assuming they didn't change the names in hardy
<FrauHansen> vadrao: i wouldn't be here if that process worked for me^^
<kubuntu> firefox crashes
<kubuntu> and some times locksup
<jussio1> kubuntu: curious.  there was a bug sometime back with that on fire fox...
<mefisto__> kubuntu: all sites with flash? or just some?
<kubuntu> all
<jussio1> !fffc | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<budgieboy> java maybe?
<test> hm
<chrisrogers> help me
<budgieboy> dont listen to the robot, its out to get you
<kubuntu> ill try that
<vadrao> FrauHansen : Can you install any other s/w at all ?
<FrauHansen> vadrao: step 3 is the point. how am i supposed to click a button when it's not there
<chrisrogers> i'm having problems with Kubuntu 8.04
<maduser> what?
<FrauHansen> vadrao: what is s/w ?
<vadrao> FrauHansen : software
<budgieboy> it is there
<chrisrogers> after installing compiz and the advanced settings and emerald i can't log out or shut down
<chrisrogers> i've tried everything on the web
<FrauHansen> vadrao: yep
<budgieboy> it's in the top right
<budgieboy> click adept
<chrisrogers> adept manager?
<budgieboy> ye
<budgieboy> theres a thing in the top left
<flipstar> chrisrogers: so what happens if you type shutdown in a shell ?
<budgieboy> "adept" in adept manager
<chrisrogers> ok
<budgieboy> click manage repositories
<chrisrogers> ok
<kubuntu> ubotu i have firefox 3b5 /ect/firefox/firefoxxrc dose not exist
<chrisrogers> i like synaptic better lol
<chrisrogers> ok now what
<budgieboy> clcik updates tab
<chrisrogers> ok
<chrisrogers> now what
<jussio1> !bot > kubuntu
<budgieboy> tick recommended updated and pre release
<jussio1> !enter | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vadrao> FrauHansen:  type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a Konsole to upgrade then
<vadrao> the traditional way
<budgieboy> then clcik reload
<chrisrogers> ok, now what?
<kubuntu> the bot was just talking to me a second ago
<budgieboy> reload, let it do its stuff and when its done on adept there will be a full upgrade button
<jussio1> kubuntu: yes, I made it talk to you :)
<chrisrogers> so that will fix it?
<budgieboy> I wear a mgnet around my neck, the bot cant help me
<budgieboy> or talk to me
<kubuntu> ok jussio i have firefox 3b5 /ect/firefox/firefoxxrc dose not exist
<chrisrogers> man the servers are bogged down lol
<budgieboy> The latest update will turn your kubuntu hard
<jussio1> kubuntu: yeah, as I saisd the bug is a bit old - it may not be applicable any more. did you just install flash?
<budgieboy> lol
<flipstar> kubuntu: its /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc
<budgieboy> hardy hard
<chrisrogers> will this also fix gnome, i'm having the same problem there
<budgieboy> maybe
<chrisrogers> i have gnome installed too, don't like it as much tho
<budgieboy> use KDE
<budgieboy> FTW
<chrisrogers> i can't get it on the wireless network
<kubuntu> yeah i installed nonfree flash from adept
<freddy> COMO ME CAMBIO A ESPAÑÑOL
<Odd-rationale> !es | freddy
<ubotu> freddy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chrisrogers> had to use ndiswrapper to install the windows xp driver for my Atheros AR5008X
<chrisrogers> oh great
<chrisrogers> no full upgrade button
<budgieboy> oh rly?
<chrisrogers> yea
<chrisrogers> go figure
<budgieboy> you did something wrong
<budgieboy> but like you said, this is LINUX!
<chrisrogers> that's my luck
<budgieboy> yep LINUX
<flipstar> btw is there a way to load /bin and /usr/bin at startup into /dev/shm ?
<budgieboy> get suse, it's already done
<budgieboy> Suse is the most stable and complete of all
<chrisrogers> i like kubuntu
<budgieboy> Since its the main linux of all
<chrisrogers> KDE rocks
<budgieboy> KDe is suse
<budgieboy> suse is hte main linux
<chrisrogers> and i want to use compiz and emerald
<budgieboy> same
<chrisrogers> oh
<budgieboy> Suse is the mother Linux
<jussio1> !ot | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chrisrogers> can i install Suse using wubi?
<stdin> budgieboy: keep your personal opinion of which distro is best to yourself
<Lynoure> chrisrogers: ask about it on #suse?
<budgieboy> I dunno, you best buy a DVD packed with programs and stuff
<chrisrogers> i don't buy anything :D
<Trel> In hardy, ksynaptics isn't in the repositories. What's the best alternative to that program?
<budgieboy> But in terms of Ose's its really Windows, Max and Suse Linux
<dwidmann> Trel: qsynaptics, touchfreeze
<Trel> dwidmann, I'll check out qsynaptics, it sounds familiar
<dwidmann> Trel: come to think of it, qsynaptics was obsoleted too
<chrisrogers> anybody else have a possible fix for my problem?
<budgieboy> hmm to much offtopic
<Trel> dwidmann, if that's the case, which is the most current?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: are you running 7.10?
<chrisrogers> Black screen on logout/shutdown after installing compiz, settings-manager, and emerald
<chrisrogers> no
<chrisrogers> 8.04
<dwidmann> Trel: you'll need to build touch freeze from source, and it's not as flexible ..... but it works and it was written by the person who wrote qsynaptics and ksynaptics (he discontinued them in favor of this new one though)
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: what was your problem? no full upgrade button in adept?
<chrisrogers> no
<chrisrogers> Black screen on logout/shutdown after installing compiz, settings-manager, and emerald
<Trel> touchfreeze isn't in repositories then? (was ksynaptics the one with the ability to redefine edges)?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: running the kde 3.5.9 version I assume?
<chrisrogers> i guess
<budgieboy> chris use "lsb_release -a" in konsole
<budgieboy> tells you your version
<neon> ok i am making progress, but everytime i turn the e-sata hd on i have to type "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /E-SATA -0 force" how can i get around doing that everytime?
<chrisrogers> 3.5.9 yea
<nosrednaekim> neon: systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<chrisrogers> please help :D
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: so when you try to end your kde session it black screens and hangs there?
<chrisrogers> yep
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: does it do that only when you try to end kde session with compiz running?
<neon> i'm there i can access the files now , just have to type that command everytime i turn the external hd on, let me play with the settings a bit more
<chrisrogers> nope, anytime
<chrisrogers> now
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: even if you turn compix off and use kwin?
<Odd-rationale> *compiz
<chrisrogers> yep
<mattchew_> I installed kubuntu 8.04 yesterday, but I can't seem to download anything from the official ubuntu/kubuntu repositories
<budgieboy> even when tux is raping suse?
<Odd-rationale> !slow | mattchew_
<ubotu> mattchew_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<mattchew_> thx
<vadrao> chrisrogers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/181343
<karl_> thx for the kick on budg
<freddy_> ESPAÑOL
<vadrao> chrisrogers: It could be a bug
<stdin> !es | freddy_
<ubotu> freddy_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> matthew_: go into adept->manage repositories and enable them all
<nosrednaekim> matthew_: or the mirrors might just be really really slow
<xst> Are repositories really slow currently?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: are you sure compiz is off? (do alt+f2 and type in "kwin --replace")
<genii> Too bad source-o-matic isn't around anymore. We could refer ppl with slow updates there to find their local mirrors instead of hammering the main one
<xst> Can I somehow make my gutsy->hardy upgrade use another mirror?
<Odd-rationale> xst: open adept and go to Adept-->manage repositories
<vadrao> xst : Yes, you can change those settings in adept-manager
<chrisrogers> brb guys
<Ketrel> would it still be safe to install ksynaptics?
<Ketrel> manually
<Odd-rationale> xst: then under download from, choose other in the dropdown box
<nosrednaekim> Ketrel: if you can find a deb for hardy
<angasule> ubotu's Spanish message is kind of broken, language names are not capitalised in Spanish, plus "para español" makes no sense (verb missing)
<JackWinter> hm, running a wine application (2:nd life), uses alsa for output.  how do i get that to share sound server with kde/amarok ?
<nosrednaekim> para habla en espanol?
<xst> Odd-rationale: Great! Thanks!!!
<stdin> angasule: you can send in a replacement request, do /msg ubotu no es is ...
<Odd-rationale> xst: np
<nosrednaekim> genii: or it should automaticcally detect the best mirror on upgrades.
<angasule> stdin: where do I send it?
<jussi01> angasule: it will send its sellf if you pm ubotu
<genii> nosrednaekim: Yes, that would be the most elegant solution. Along with diff download instead of complete new packages every time.
<stdin> angasule: when you do "/msg ubotu no es is <some reply>" it'll be sent to the editors
<nosrednaekim> genii: I still like the idea of torrenting a tar of common packges
<nosrednaekim> :)
<neon> ok i got it working thanks
<genii> hmm
<angasule> oh, the bot said something to that effect already in a pm (I guess I triggered it somehow)
<chrisrogers> well that didn't work
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: "kwin --replace" ?
<chrisrogers> tried it
<neon> on an ASUS laptop does the webcam (bisoncam) works under kubuntu?
<chrisrogers> didn't work
<mefisto__> does anyone ever get ktorrent freezing, or disappearing, or not starting up?
<JackWinter> or is it possible to setup kde/amarok to use esd ?
<jussio1> angasule: when you say to the bot something is something, it sends it to the editors.
<vadrao>  chrisrogers: I thinkthat could be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/181343
<vadrao> Check it out
<mattchew_> I have kubuntu 8.04 installed, but I also have the disk for ubuntu 8.04 (both are i386).  I want to try and install firefox from the ubuntu disk, but when I add the disk in adept and fetch updates, I can't find any new packages.  Sugestions (other than torrenting the tars)?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: try this. In order to log out. Just do ctrl+alt+bksp instead....
<Odd-rationale> jk
<chrisrogers> tried ctrl+alt+bksp
<kunal_> hi, in KDE4, how does one delete a file on the desktop?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: did that bring you to kdm?
<chrisrogers> no
<nosrednaekim> mattchew_: unless its the alternate installer, you can't do that
<Odd-rationale> kunal_: right-click --> del
<mattchew_> thx
<kunal_> there is no delete option on right click and 'Remove Icon' doesn't delete the file
<chrisrogers> it exits kdm and and blackscreens again
<kunal_> Odd-rationale: there is no del on right-click in my KDE4
<Odd-rationale> kunal_: hmm. try del on your keyboard?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: it only did this after you installed compiz?
<nosrednaekim> kunal_: you have to delete them from within dolphin
<chrisrogers> more like emerald
<vadrao> chrisrogers @ did you read my messages above ?
<chrisrogers> yes, i read it vadrao and it's not that
<vadrao> You should have acknowledged it then ?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: tried uninstalling and see if the problem persists?
<kunal_> nosrednaekim: that seems very odd. it breaks the usual behavior
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: so kdm is blackscreening whenever you log out?
<chrisrogers> yes
<chrisrogers> i have to do a hard shutdown
<chrisrogers> even tried a fix online editing kdmrc
<chrisrogers> didn't work either
<chrisrogers> its about to drive me crazy
<SlimeyPete> h
<chrisrogers> i love compiz, and emerald but yea
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: ok, what you do is somewhere in your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc there is a "TerminateServer=True" un comment it
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: its the ati drivers?
<chrisrogers> yea i tried that
<chrisrogers> yes, ati drivers
<nosrednaekim> that fixed it for me in gutsy
<chrisrogers> flgrx
<chrisrogers> fglrx**
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: yeah... I think its happening here, but I never shut down or reboot (always just suspend) so its not bother ing me
<mwe> when I "safely remove" ad thumb drive I get a warning "The device was safely unmounted but could not be ejected". of course it can't eject something from the usb port. can you prevent that message?
<chrisrogers> i can't even do that
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: lol nice solution... :)
<chrisrogers> when i suspend, it shuts off, but when i try to start back up it don't
<mefisto__> in konversation, up-arrow doesn't bring back previous messages. Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: ok, lets try to debug this then.,... let me do some searching
<chrisrogers> besides i'm dual booting vista so i can't do that anyway
<chrisrogers> btw.. just for everyone's information, wubi ROCKS!!!
<chrisrogers> sorry random comment
<capcom> hi. i noticed that there seems not to be any package "xmms" any more in adept.. i found several plugin packages, but not the player itself. instead of that i have many xmms2 packages. where has xmms gone?
<nzk> Should I restart after a dist-upgrade?
<stdin> XMMS2 is a redesign of the XMMS music player
<stdin> nzk: only to boot into the new kernel, it's not urgently required or anything
<karl_> what is wubi?
<stdin> wubi is a silly name
<stdin> !wubi
<karl_> for..?
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<karl_> thank you sir
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: i don't think any of us can say much about silly names
<TeslaTony> Every time I try playing something in MPlayer, I get "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused." Then the file plays fine
<chrisrogers> wubi installs Kubuntu into windows just like any program, allowing you to dual-boot without even partitioning your hard drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> though i will say "wubi" is sillier than "hardy heron"
<karl_> hardy heron should have been hungry hipop
<karl_> hippo
<neon> on an ASUS laptop does the webcam (bisoncam) works under kubuntu?
<stdin> as far as silly names go, wubi is even sillier ;)
<chrisrogers> stdin: yea
<TeslaTony> Wubiwubiwubiwubiwubiwubiwooo
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, it runs slower and the virtual filesystem is - like everything in windows - prone to violent and horrible fragmentation
<genii> Gah, wubi
<chrisrogers> i'm going crazy
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm already there
<slowpoke> hey all... has anyone else had any problems with the Restricted Drivers since upgrading?  Specifically Intel PRO wireless?
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm
<TeslaTony> chrisrogers: Nope. Already there. You came here of your own free will
<Viper> if i install kubuntu from Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4, can i install kde3.5 as well as kde4?
<Daisuke_Laptop> slowpoke: nopw, intel 4965 here
<chrisrogers> not that, my problem
<nosrednaekim> Viper: yes
<slowpoke> daisuke_laptop: what do you mean?
<capcom> stdin: is there a way to get the old xmms interface back? the new one looks very much like amarok. i always preferred this small winamp-like design
<chrisrogers> oops
<stdin> if it's skinable I guess, I don't use xmms/2 so I'm not sure
<Viper> do i just install the kubuntu-desktop package to get kde3? and won't that cause problems if at one point kde3 is replaced by kde4?
<slowpoke> daisuke_laptop: My wireless works (sometimes), but the Intel PRO wireless no longer shows up in Restricted Drivers and the wireless LED light doesn't come on any more... was there an open-source alternative ?
<nosrednaekim> Viper: yep, thats fine
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: any luck?
<thubuntos> hallo ist in hardy schon eine Latex Distribution?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: nope, seems the only solution is "TerimateServer=True
<TeslaTony> !de | thubuntos
<ubotu> thubuntos: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chrisrogers> well how come it's not working, i added it where they say to add it
<mefisto__> konversation doesn't seem to bring back previously typed messages with up-arrow. Is there a setting somewhere for this?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: that might not work for Xorg 7.3
<stdin> mefisto__: do you have the multi-line edit on?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: idk maybe not
<stdin> mefisto__: if so, try shift-up
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: apparently... not :)
<genii> stdin: Nice call
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: i've looked up the problem explicitly for Kubuntu 8.04 and that's what i keep getting
<mefisto__> stdin: thanks, I'll try turning it off
<nosrednaekim> really? for 8.04? link please?
<chrisrogers> i guess i'm going to uninstall emerald and compiz
<mefisto__> stdin: thanks, that did it (but shift-up doesn't work either)
<slowpoke> also, "ctrl + del" no longer works to delete files!!!
<stdin> mefisto__: it's something, shift or ctrl. I just can't remember which (you'll probably be told in #konversation when someone reads your message)
<JackWinter> why was there no pulse in kubuntu ?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: i'm going to reinstall fglrx
<stdin> slowpoke: ctrl-del? I always thought it was shift-del to delete (permanently)
<slowpoke> stdin: yeah, my fault; Shift+Del doesn't work
<slowpoke> does it work for others on Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: ok
<stdin> slowpoke: I'm in kde4, and it works here
<mefisto__> is there any advantage to using the gui upgrade tool rather than dist-upgrade? The gui tool has failed me on 2 machines so far. Will dist-upgrade do the same upgrade?
<slowpoke> stdin: i found a bug report for it- it seems to affect Acer laptops.  And its the Delete key in general thats not responding... looking for a fix now
<slowpoke> stdin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/181057
<Viper> O.o
<Viper> tell me if ya find one..
<Viper> just about to install it on my acer laptop..
<stdin> mefisto__: dist-upgrade will probably break things, use the GUI or the command line tool "do-release-upgrade" (from the update-manager-core package)
<nosrednaekim> Viper: my acer works fine... don't worry ;)
<Viper> ahh kk ^^
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to disable internet access for a guest account?
<slowpoke> viper: it looks like its model-dependent: Extensas 5220 and 5620 (mine) seem to all be effected.
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: yeah... I think there is probably a "net" group
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: cheers!. let me try..
<Viper> well  untill now i ve been using debian etch, but i couldn't take the driver problems anymore (sound, graphics,wireless) which is the main reason i m switching...
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: dial-out or netdev
<Viper> so not really eager for a new set of driver issues..
<nosrednaekim> Viper: one doesn't use Laptops for Driver ease ;P
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: ok
<chrisrogers_> well nosrednaekim: still nothing
<Viper> i m beginning to realize that...
<slowpoke> Found a fix for the Delete-Key issue that affects some Acer Laptop models: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092/
<mefisto__> stdin: so using the gui should do the same as do-release-upgrade?
<stdin> yes
<landr0cks23> any admins that can help me ?
<landr0cks23> or anyone for that matter
<xenol> hello, i would like to ask if is there some wiki on how to install kubuntu from alternate cd
<tro> if i've got an installation cd for Gutsy and I'm trying to update to Hardy from Feisty, should i just use the cds to update, and not rely on the network?
<mefisto__> I often get ktorrent freezing, or disappearing, or not starting up. If I kill it, it won't start up again. Can't get it going again without rebooting.
<tro> or are there some new packages that i need to update to while in gutsy to get to hardy?
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: hmm. but by default, no one is part of the netdev group... :?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: then do dial-out
<slowpoke> tro: you can update using the GUI and it will download replacement packages for you, or you can install via the CD.  Either way.
<tro> slowpoke: well, the mirrors are really slow right now
<xenol> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<tro> i was just hoping to bypass the whole waiting part
<slowpoke> tro: yeah, i know :/
<Daisuke_Ido> tro, easiest way is to download the alternate cd via torrent and use it to upgrade
<tro> Daisuke_Ido: okies
<tro> thanks
<slowpoke> tro: you can torrent the Hardy Dvd... yeah what Daisuke said :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but only the alternate cd, unfortunately :)
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: strange, I have dial-out group on my kubuntu machine but not on my xubuntu machine...
<slowpoke> daisuke_ido: they don't have a hardy dvd yet?
<slowpoke> with all the extras?
<Daisuke_Ido> they do
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't know if there's an alternate dvd
<slowpoke> i see.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: the DVD is both
<Daisuke_Ido> if there's an alternate dvd, you can certainly use that to upgrade as well
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: maybe neither of those do it.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> now i see, thank you stdin
<stdin> live and alternate all-in-one
<landr0cks23> for some reason screenlets wont ever load it just starts to load and then closes .. i have the error message if anyone can help me
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: hmm. ok. i'll try to find some solution... THanks!
<nosrednaekim> landr0cks23: you running compiz?
<Pennycook> Firefox 3 beta 5 doesn't seem to remember default applications... is that a bug in it, or with Hardy?
<Pennycook> cdpuk: Where on Hex be it?
<cdpuk> Pennycook: /hex/files/kubuntu-8.04 ... and wrong network XD
<Pennycook> Yeah, realised that. :(
<Joeseph> alright, I'm not sure what is causing my problem, so I'll start here.    In kdm, in konquerer, anytime I go onto facebook, I get disconnected.
<Joeseph> from my network that is,  KNetworkManager will still show I have connection for a while, but then it will go away.  The only way I can get it to restart and work again is to restart my computer
<nosrednaekim> Joeseph: kdm?
<nosrednaekim> Joeseph: no need to restart, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" should fix it fine (not that it is idea at all)
<Joeseph> nosrednaekim: the default kubuntu desktop manager.  I don't think I have this problem in gnome, I'm not sure
<nosrednaekim> KDE :)
<Joeseph> I'll try soon, tell you what hapens
<Joeseph> right, I was just....   wait, what's the E?
<Seldaek> howdy, I was wondering how I could access the KDE configuration to get the dialog from when you install it manually, where it asks how to setup KDE defaults (windows like, OSX like, ..)
<nosrednaekim> Seldaek: sudo apt-get install kpersonalizer"
<Seldaek> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Joeseph: K Desktop Environment
<nosrednaekim> kdm is the login manager ;)
<Joeseph> right....
<Joeseph> thanks for the help
<nosrednaekim> but anyway.
<nosrednaekim> ... it shouldn't be doing that
<nosrednaekim> does it work with firefox?
<Joeseph> nosrednaekim: I"m not sure- I'll try  really fast
<rachid> hello
<Joeseph> oh, just so you know, I have no crazy configuration that blocks it as far as I know
<nosredna_ekim> Joeseph: ok
<Joeseph> Loading.... worked in firefox
<wilman> Hey, guys
<Joeseph> I'll try in konqueror again
<wilman> i have a little problem and was wondering if you could help me
<nosredna_ekim> wilman: ok
<nosredna_ekim> ask
<wilman> I have a dvd player in my comp, but it only detects cdroms not only movies it does'nt detect, but also other dvds
<wilman> when i watch at local media, it says there is just no dvd in the drive
<trait> kann mir wer mit dme neuen kernel und alsa helfen?
<trait> sry
<trait> can anyone help me with the new kernel and alsa
<trait> ?
<trait> alsamixer says
<trait> se my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosredna_ekim> !intelHDA
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<trait> the sound is on, but much to quiet
<nosredna_ekim> trait: turn up everything in your mixer
<Ketrel> Ok, I have a question, I looked at touchfreeze, and it doesn't seem to let you re-define the margins of the touchpad, is there anything in the repositories that can do that?
<trait> mixer doesnt start anyway
<karl_> trait, in a console type alsamixer
<nosredna_ekim> and right click on the mixer and enable any extra channels
<trait> i did
<dwidmann> Ketrel: you can do a lot with t he xorg.conf
<trait> and the output is:
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1738:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<trait> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<dwidmann> Ketrel: "man synaptics"
<trait> or snypatics, Ketrel
<trait> ^^
<Ketrel> dwidmann to be more precise, is there a gui tool I can use?
<trait> there was a gui, but it didn't start changes after reboot
<trait> better write in xorg.conf
<trait> karl_
<trait> any other solution for me?
<trait> or what does this output say?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: none that I know of, now that qsynaptics has been scrapped in favor of touchfreeze (lower maintenance or something like that, but it's still in its early phases as I'm sure you've noticed)
<poseidon> For some reason certain applications are not able to connect to the internet.
<nosredna_ekim> trait: looks like an alsa config file is messed up
<dwidmann> poseidon: I think I've heard of that problem before
<trait> that means?
<nosredna_ekim> trait: it needs to be deleted/regenerated... but unfortunately, I have to go
<poseidon> dwidmann, any idea so to how I can fix it?
<okv> Hi, all. I'm trying to upgrade Kubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 through Adept Manager, but I keep getting a message "could not download the upgrade tool. Please check that your internet connection is active." Any ideas how to get it working?
<trait> this message is posed since installing hardy
<Ketrel> dwidmann, in that case, will reading the man file on synaptics tell me how to change the edges?
<dwidmann> poseidon: I think it might have been knetworkmanager related as absurd as it may sound. Try killing knetworkmanager
<poseidon> dwidmann, I used dhclient to connect to the internet
<dwidmann> Ketrel: it should explain most of the options .... it's pretty straightforward if it's there
<poseidon> dwidmann, I think that fixed it :)
<poseidon> Let me check if I can access a web page
<dwidmann> Did it? Neato
<okv> Has anyone got the same error with Adept when trying to upgrade to newer version: "Could not download the upgrade tool. Please check that your internet connection is active."
<poseidon> dwidmann, yea.  Thanks that really helps me out :)
<Ketrel> Hmm, new problem, knetworkmanager is no longer connecting
<Ketrel> it's just sticking at Activation stage: configuring device
<Ketrel> and then eventually it asks for the WEP key again
<okv> Ok I got it working now, I just kept trying "retry" few times.
<dwidmann> okv: I upgraded with apt-get ... but, I wonder if it has anything to do with the ubuntu servers being hammered right now
<okv> dwidmann: I bet it was.
<dwidmann> okv: next time you need to do a dist-upgrade for a new release, take my word for it that you want to do it a day or two early.
<okv> dwidmann: Yep, actually I'd like to upgrade directly to 8.04 but I just realized I have to upgrade to 7.10 first in order to get it to 8.04
<Pennycook> If everytime I try to open a text file in Kate it opens, throws an error, opens and then throws an error, should I report it as a Kubuntu bug or a KDE4 bug?
<dwidmann> okv: it'll be a smaller download to grab a new install cd - backing up your list of installed packages and such is fairly simple too, all you need is a seperate /home partition
<dwidmann> Ketrel: flakey wireless, or is a new problem?
<okv> dwidmann: I don't have separate /home currently :(
<dwidmann> *is it
<dwidmann> okv: you want one :P
<Ketrel> dwidmann a new problem, it just started like 5 minutes ago
<okv> dwidmann: I'll definitely make one, but I guess I can't make it on fly, or can I? not sure
<Ketrel> I just zapped the knetworkrrc file and rebooted
<Ketrel> (I will tell you if that helped
<okv> dwidmann: Should it be done when I'm installing it in the first place?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: good luck
<dwidmann> okv: you can do it when installing, or whenever you want really. Making a new partition post-install isn't too difficult
<okv> dwidmann: Gotta look into it. I definitely would like to do a clean install
<edgy> Hi, when I select a text and try to paste it by clicking the right and left mouse button (in my laptop)  it doesn't work. This used to work properly before, what's wrong?
<Esteban> Ok, need some help here. Trying to install Kubuntu on my laptop. But it keeps shutting down saying the temprature is too high, 105 C.. How to fix that? :S
<dwidmann> edgy: maybe it's an issue with the selection, or perhaps you need to check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure the emulate middle mouse button is on for your mouse
<Ketrel> dwidmann, no luck, it still does it
<dwidmann> Ketrel: bummer
<dwidmann> Esteban: does it *feel* like it's 105C?
<Esteban> dwidmann: It feels warm, yeah. But been running windows and some other Linux OS's before without any problems or unstability.
<dwidmann> Esteban: do you know its normal running temp? is 105C completely insane?
<Esteban> dwidmann: No idea, I could try check in BIOS, one sec.
<Ketrel> I disabled WEP to see if that helps, will report back in a moment
<JackWinter> is there someway that i can point adept at a lesser loaded server ?  not having much luck installing anything right now ;)
<dwidmann> JackWinter: you can change mirrors by altering your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<mefisto__> JackWinter: you can change servers in Adept > Manage repositories
<Esteban> dwidmann: No tempratures in BIOS.
<JackWinter> where do i find good servers ?
<dwidmann> JackWinter: probably trial & error
<JackWinter> where is a list ?
<Esteban> dwidmann: Not sure if the temp is completely insane. It sounds pretty bad with 105C tho.
<dwidmann> JackWinter: I can assure you "us" is probably not a good one to go with
<Ketrel> Same problem, it just sits at 28%
<dwidmann> Esteban: should probably check things out just in case, if it really was at 105C you've got a major problem.
<Esteban> dwidmann: Why? Debian installed just fine, SuSE did. And windows works properly, why won't *ubuntu?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: google for issues with your wireless card?
<kopote> hola
<mefisto__> JackWinter: Adept > Manage repositories. Look in "download from"
<djouallah> how to restore the adept applet, kubuntu
<poseidon> What IRC client do you guys use?
<Ketrel> dwidmann It shouldn't have any, this problem started 10 minutes ago, and I was using Gutsy for a week before that with no problems at all
 * djouallah use konversation, and xchat on windows
<JackWinter> mefisto__:  thanks i didn't click far enough. ;)
<dwidmann> Esteban: no idea  .... just always worth it to be cautious is all I was saying (105C can probably ruin a processor pretty quick) If it has a fan was it running when the heat alarm went off?
 * poseidon uses xchat on windows, and is thinking of using it on kubuntu as well
<dwidmann> Ketrel: "should" and "does" are two different stories entirely.
<djouallah> poseidon: it is a good choise i guess
<Ketrel> dwidmann, I'm going to do two things (try with my Wii to make sure it's not the access point, and try off the liveCD)
<Esteban> dwidmann: At full speed. I bet it's pretty hot in there. Strange.. COuld it be that the cpu is compiling with bad parameters? And the dvd-rom running at full(it makes it hotter)?
<TeslaTony> poseidon: Which KDE? 3 or 4? Under 3 Xchat doesn't change colors for notifications for me, but it works fine under 4. Otherwise, it's pretty good
 * djouallah can't use kde 4 untill the proxy bug is not resolved
<dwidmann> Esteban: that stuff will add to the heat, but 105 is still *very* hot, that's hot enough to boil water after all, I'm pretty sure it'd burn you if you touched it
 * poseidon tried kde 4 but decided it was way too buggy
<x_link> Hi!
<superkiwi> Hello, I have two audio devices on my motherboard, nvidia alc883 analog, and digital (which I get from aplay -l). But when I got to system settings/sound the only device listed is the analog one. How can I use the digital one?
<dwidmann> konversation and irssi :)
<poseidon> How do you set up dual screens in linux?  I have an nvidia graphics card
 * djouallah is using kubuntu with wubi, it simply rocks
<x_link> Isn't Compiz-fusion re-installed in Hardy=?
<okv>  Is compiz as adjustable as beryl was?
<dwidmann> poseidon: "kdesudo nvidia-setting" - that app makes it sooooooooo easy
<Esteban> dwidmann: Well, the laptop case isn't opened. And I feel that since the fan is running at full, and I've tried other destros that works. That 105C is bullshit, but that's what it said in the shutdown text. I tried running with "noacpi" parameter without luck.
<okv> I heard that the built-in compiz in ubuntu can't be adjusted much
<DirkGently> okv: pretty much
<poseidon> @djouallah, make sure you don't do any major system upgrades or it will break wubi ;) happened to me
<poseidon> ie change versions
<dwidmann> Esteban: definitely check around google and/or ubuntuforums.org (or google site:ubuntuforums.org :) ) -- I think I've seen that issue pop up before
<Esteban> dwidmann: Ok, thanks.
<okv> I hope KDE 4's Konsole has true transparency like Gnome's shell window has
<b3lt3r> /leave
<x_link> okv: Okey.
<mefisto__> I installed kde4 in gutsy from these instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php  What happens to that kde4 install if I upgrade to hardy? will it upgrade kde4 from official repos?
<b3lt3r> /leave
<djouallah> poseidon:  i am using 8.04 rc, so just small upgrades i hope it is not harmful;)
<dwidmann> okv: it does
<hydrogen> how do I redirect stderr to a file again?
<dwidmann> okv: and so does yakuake-kde4
<JackWinter> is there a way to take a "snapshot" before using Adept to install, so that i can easily back out if things go wrong ?
<okv> dwidmann: What's the yakuake-kde4?
<dwidmann> okv: install it and try it out, yakuake is awesome!
<DirkGently> hydrogen: 2>file
<poseidonplusplus> How do you go dual screen again? I had to restart in xchat so I missed it, sorry
<okv> dwidmann: I'll check it out, thanks
 * mefisto__ agrees about yakuake
<dwidmann> poseidon: "kdesudo nvidia-setting" - that app makes it sooooooooo easy
<Seldaek> hmm dammit I can't "init 1" anymore with the 8.04 final
<DirkGently> hydrogen: stdout and stderr: >file 2>&1
<superkiwi> The 'leave' button in kd4 does nothing. I can't log out, help! :X
<superkiwi> ah, nm, rofl.
<DirkGently> hydrogen:  e.g. command > file.log 2>&1
<hydrogen> thanks
<okv> oh, it's a konsole-replacement
<Ketrel> Well I just had the same problem off the liveCD. I'm now going to boot off of the Gutsy CD and see what happens
<okv> Is it in the repo?
<Tama> Hi
<djouallah> superkiwi:  perhaps just kill x
<poseidon> dwidmann, "kdesudo nvidia-setting" returns not found
<ubuntu__>    
<superkiwi> djouallah: was my fault. I'm not used to the new kde4 kickof thingy. The options shows up when I roll over it, i kep clicking it.
<Tama> Hi, i try to chnage the display resolution from the live cd but it will not be changed
<djouallah> superkiwi: no it is not your fault at all, perhaps it just don't work
<dwidmann> poseidon: sorry, forgot that in hardy now nvidia-settings is in a seperate package from the nvidia driver package
<dwidmann> poseidon: install the nvidia-settings package first
<djouallah> superkiwi: kde4 is still beta quality
<kais58> is there a ppc x64 version of 8.04 yet?
<mefisto__> stdin: I installed kde4 in gutsy from these instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php  What happens to that kde4 install if I upgrade to hardy? will it upgrade kde4 from official repos?
<okv> support for XMMS has ended :( the upgrade says
<U238Willy> whew.. upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 ... and instead of the gui login screen, I get dumped to the cli.
<mefisto__> U238Willy: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<okv> So Kubuntu 8.04 has 2 versions, one with KDE4 and one with older?
<U238Willy> no
<U238Willy> what's the command?
<djouallah> okv:  yp
<okv> Would you recommend KDE4 version?
<djouallah> with kde3.5.9 it is supported for 18 months
<djouallah> okv: not yet
<U238Willy> i tried startx and it said 'failed to load nvidia kernal module'
<Esteban> dwidmann: I found this: "I think it is because of ACPI and lm-sensors driver are trying to access the chip same time. Please try to disable the thermal module in kernel, or compile kernel without "thermal support" in ACPI section" - But I tried to disable the ACPI. Says it's not simple, and as of yet, no fix for it.
<mefisto__> U238Willy: in the grub menu, before boot. when it's booted, there's an option to try to fix X
<djouallah> okv: it is a kind of a preview of what kde4 will be
<poseidon> dwidmann, is there anyway I can get my second screen to just extend my first, or does it have to be a seperate desktop or a twin view of my first?
<U238Willy> and something with samba seems to have exploded as well
<Seldaek> can anyone help me with init 1 not working?
<Seldaek> I can't login in console mode:/
<dwidmann> poseidon: use the "xinerama" setting
<JackWinter> should there be a libasound2-plugins ?
<djouallah> okv: if u want to live in the edge as they say, u can use kde4, but if u want a superstable desktop stick with kde3.5.9
<dwidmann> poseidon: should be a checkbox for it on there
<JackWinter> am trying to follow a howto ?
<U238Willy> hmm.. selecting xfix seems to have worked..
<U238Willy> though i think it bumped my resolution up
<stdin> mefisto__: yes
<poseidon> Is there anyway to get faster download speeds by setting max packets per requests, MTU, etc?
<mefisto__> U238Willy: you probably need to install the proprietary nvidia driver now. Find "Hardware Drivers" in the kmenu (under System, I think)
<daemon3> I'm confused: I thought the kubuntu Hardy alternate disk was supposed to have an "upgrade option."  However, I don't see one when I boot up.
<Esteban> dwidmann: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=444062&highlight=acpi+temperature&page=2 <<<
<Esteban> dwidmann: Them saying it's an annoying bug, and seems to be non-fixable atm(still..).
<U238Willy> i had installed the legacy drivers back with 7.10, so i guess this means I'll have to reinstall them? and then change the lines in xorg.conf? also, what's the dpkg command to reconfigure xorg.. (or is that not good to use now?)
<Esteban> dwidmann: Looks like I have to get another distro again(!)
<mefisto__> stdin: so I don't need to do anything before hardy upgrade? those repos will be disabled and everything kde4 will update to hardy?
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: hey it's chrisrogers
<Odd-rationale> hey!
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: i still havn't gotten that problem fixed, i figured i'll just reinstall kubuntu and see what i did to cause the problem and not do it
<stdin> mefisto__: I don't think the repos will be disabled, but it won't matter because I made sure the version numbers in the PPA were always less than those in hardy. so just upgrade and it'll magically work :)
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: im using mirc in windows right now and downloading the new iso of kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: ok. sorry to hear that...
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: 8.04?
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: yep
<Odd-rationale> ok :)
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: it's taking forever do download
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: using the torrent?
<JackWinter> how do i get libasound2-plugins, it's missing from the 8.04 depositories ?
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: nope
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: using the mirror
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: didn't know there was a torrent
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: :D
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: torrent may be the way to go.. I'm seeding all the alt disc on two computers...
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: where can i find the torrent file?
 * stdin shows chrisrogers the topic
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: i mean i'm almost done doanloading this one but if this will be faster than that will be awsome
<stdin> ohh, it was removed?
<edgy> dwidmann: you are right. the emulate is set to no, now should I log out or can I update somehow?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<stdin> there's a list of mirrors here: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: look for the torrent file...
 * djouallah is wondering try to remove openoffice-core, and it say u have to remove kubuntu-desktop and xserver ?
<U238Willy> yep.. it's reverted back to the old 'nv' driver
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: i'm not that worried about it, i'll just let this finish :P
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: it's almost done anyway
<Odd-rationale> ok
<bbishop> Question: How can you set a start up application such as Firefox when the computer boots?
<chrisrogers> bbishop: i think it's autostart folder
<U238Willy> ok.. well thanks for your help.. all seems well.. i'll tweak the nvidia driver.. and reboot.. thanks again..
<stdin> !autostart | bbishop
<Odd-rationale> bbishop: ~/.kde/Autostart
<ubotu> bbishop: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
 * chrisrogers dosn't know where the autostart folder is
<bbishop> Thanks
<Tom47> cannot get decent screen resolution running hardy in virtualbox
<djouallah> ubotu: u are faster then me
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mefisto__> there's also a gui called startupmanager, if you prefer that
 * djouallah was chating with a bot ;)
<foosh>  /join #sabayon
<Tom47> is there an issue with xorg.conf screen resolutions in hardy?
<JackWinter> what happened to gstreamer0.10-plugins-good etc ?
 * djouallah never click on apply change before taking a look at what changed, rule 1
<JackWinter> or am i in the wrong channel for qs regarding repositories
<poseidon> How do I take firefox out of offline mode (I just installed it)
<dwidmann> edgy: you should edit it to say that the mulation setting = on/true/whatnot
<stdin> JackWinter: what do you mean what happened to it?
<okv> You know what's best in linux, especially ubuntu/kubuntu?
<foosh> can anyone help me out?
<foosh> http://pastebin.com/d678f8b6c
<foosh> thats my fstab
<foosh> im having trouble getting my /dev/hda1 partition to mount correctly
<foosh> it wants everyone to be root
<okv> The community, helpful and doesn't bash you for being a noob. I think that makes a lot of people to try linux and stay with linux
<Artimus> So, kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso are KDE3?
<JackWinter> Adept don't find it, and neither does apt-get..?
<stdin> Artimus: yes, the kde4 ones are named kubuntu-kde4...
<stdin> JackWinter: make sure you have your repositories enabled, it's in main
<Artimus> stdin: Awesome, thanks.
<stdin> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (source: gst-plugins-good0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "good" set. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.7-3 (hardy), package size 852 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<djouallah> okv: you are welocome
<dwidmann> edgy: :   ---- Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no" ---- then restart X (ie: log out, select restart X from the kdm menu, log back in)
<dwidmann> edgy: erm, set it to yes
<mefisto__> oops, I meant kcontrol-autostart, not startupmanager
<chrisrogers> i'm back
<JackWinter> stdin: ah maybe it's beccause i'm trying other servers..  thanks!
<chrisrogers> i had to do "Something" to my eval version of mIRC :D
<chrisrogers> lol
<djouallah> chrisrogers: i use xchat on windows it just rock
<chrisrogers> has anybody else had this problem with kubuntu: Logoff, shutdown, ctrl+alt+bksp, results in black screen freeze
<daemon3> The kubuntu alternate disk doesn't have an option to upgrade to Hardy.  What could be the problem?
<daemon3> When I boot to the disk, I mean.
<dwidmann> I thought X-Chat on windows was payware
<stdin> daemon3: you don't boot from it, you upgrade from the installed system
<djouallah> dwidmann:  there is xchat and xchat2
<foosh> could anyone help me with my lame partition mount?
<foosh> http://pastebin.com/d678f8b6c
<chrisrogers> nothing is payware ;)
<foosh> thats the fstab
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: usually related to bad video drivers
<foosh> /dev/hda1 doesn't seem to want to mount with user permissions
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: but i'm using the latest verson of fglrx
<stdin> daemon3: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<chrisrogers> or was
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: haha, hahahah, hahahahahahahhahahaha ...
<chrisrogers> yay 10 min remaining on kde cd download
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: what?
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: that was almost exactly what I was referring to
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: fglrx has been known for that for years
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: what else am i supposed to use with an ATI Radeon HD 2600?
<david__> speak german?
<stdin> foosh: ext3 has its own permissions, you have to either chmod it or create a user writeable directory
<stdin> !de | david__
<ubotu> david__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<foosh> stdin, i actually reformatted this partition to ext3 from ext3
<foosh> im wondering why it isn't working the same as before
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: i tried to pm you, so you can help me if you can
<foosh> nothing really changed
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: that same question is why my last four video cards have been nvidia cards
<dwidmann> !register | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<foosh> stdin, ah, the uuid changed
<foosh> duh
<stdin> yep, UUIDs change when you format ;)
<foosh> stdin, whats the command to check uuid name again?
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: i'm not using nvidia drivers for an ati card
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: never mind
<stdin> foosh: sudo blkid /dev/whatever
<foosh> thanks
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: that's not what you said
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: well i'm using a laptop and i like my ati card, i wouldn't trade it for an nvidia card for all the money in new york
<poseidon> Whats a good cd burner for kubuntu?
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: 256MB of dedicated Vram (ON A LAPTOP!!!) and 768 shared with ram (which is fine since i have 3GB)
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: fully dx10 compatible
<mefisto__> poseidon: you mean software?
<chrisrogers> anybody know of any good Kubuntu drivers for an ATI Radeon HD 2600?
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: dedicated vram? Nice ... though, I still wouldn't want one until the drivers improve, a lot.
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: my lappy is a f-ing powerhouse man
<nikos> hello
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: is fglrx the only ones that work? or are there alternates that are more stable?
<nikos> how i can enable my wireless card on my laptop i have the acer 5920 with intel 3945 wifi card
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: can i use ndiswrapper for videocard drivers?
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: then i can use the windows ones and it might work better, who knows...
<chrisrogers> dwidmann: or is ndiswrapper just for wireless cards :P
<nikos> any one in greece here ?
<stdin> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<chrisrogers> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chrisrogers> ok it's finally done downloading, i guess i'll talk to yall again when i'm all setup
<chrisrogers> l8er guys
<chrisrogers> thanks for the help dwidmann
<dwidmann> chrisrogers: ndiswrapper for video card drivers? Not as far as I know
<Joeseph> alright, well I was here earlier describing this problem when it happened: Any time I get on facebook through Konquereor, my network disconects- firefox works though
<Joeseph> anyone have troubles with konqueror and facebook?
<poseidon> How can I increase my download speed?  I notice it's a bit slower than in windows
<mefisto__> poseidon: all downloads? browser downloads?
<poseidon> mefisto__, both would be nice
<mefisto__> poseidon: I mean, where do you notice it is slow?
<abcd> Hi, I can't upgrade my system from 7.10 to 8.04. I think this is becouse my repositories. Here they are: http://wklej.org/id/f710869bde - what's wrong with them? I tried by sudo apt-get update, upgrade and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. 0 packages to upgrade. Anyone can help me? Sorry for may english
<stdin> !upgrade | abcd
<ubotu> abcd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poseidon> mefisto__, Mostly the downloads
<dwidmann> abcd: if you want to use apt-get, you need to change the sources.list to use hardy first
<mefisto__> poseidon: which downloads? how/what are you downloading?
<stdin> dwidmann: do not recommend that
<dwidmann> stdin: why not?
<abcd> dwidmann: thanks
<stdin> dwidmann: because it will probably not upgrade properly and we can't support it
<dwidmann> stdin: I've never had any trouble with apt-get dist-upgrade .....
<stdin> !worksforme | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<abcd> dwidmann: i used to think that will be changed automaticcally
<stdin> there is a command line tool if you want it called "do-release-upgrade"
<stdin> abcd: it will, if you use the right tool
<abcd> stdin: thanks
<mefisto__> Ooh, I like that "worksforme" thing. I need one of those for real-life situations
<abcd> stdin: i don't know if i have understood you, but you said using apt-get to upgrade is not recommended ?
<poseidon> mefisto__, I get 393kbps in kubuntu and somewhere around 8,000 in windows.  I just used the same server on the same site to test my speed
<stdin> abcd: not to upgrade to another distribution, no
<stdin> abcd: either use adept or the command line tool "do-release-upgrade"
<abcd> stdin: so what's the recommended way of upgrade?
<mefisto__> poseidon: which browser?
 * Daisuke_Laptop headdesks
<stdin> the way I just said ;)
<abcd> stdin: thanks
<poseidon> mefisto__, in windows I did use firefox, and kubuntu konqueror.  I didn't keep that constant,  That shouldn't have caused that significant of a change though.
<mefisto__> poseidon: I would try in firefox. konqueror (for browsing) has always seemed much slower for me
<poseidon> mefisto__, I just isntalled kubuntu, how do I get firefox out of offline mode?
<mefisto__> poseidon: in the File menu
<poseidon> Thanks
<poseidon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<derenrich> Is there any way for me to change the compiz effects level from the command line? I screwed around too much and now I'm frozen out.
<abcd> Is 3,3 GB of free space disk enough to perform distro upgrade? I have both KDE 3 and 4 ???
<dwidmann> abcd, yes, the amount of space used shouldn't change much
<abcd> dwidmann: thanks a lot
<mefisto__> abcd: should be plenty, but depends what you have installed. if it's not enough, the updater will tell you how much you need to free up
<abcd> mefisto__: OK, thanks
<dwidmann> abcd: however, you'll probably get about 700MB or more in your cache, something to keep in mind, you'll probably want to run apt-get autoclean when its done upgrading
<abcd> dwidmann: OK
<JackWinter> where is /etc/asound.conf in kubuntu ?
<dwidmann> JackWinter: It probably doesn't exist by default, you'll need to make it if you want one.
<mid5> Hi there, Im updating my kubuntu laptop to 8.04. Its a HUGE friggin update process.  I closed the lid, and when I opened it, it was black, and it stays black, whatever I do.. I entered though SSH, and all is fine, its still updating. Is there a way I can force X to show itself again, without interrupting the update process??
<ihab> well ... I have an ATI driver with 256 MB RAM :(  the problem is that when I look to desktop it looks too bad "this really get my eyes tired" in contrary when I open Dolphin or any other application it looks normal
<dwidmann> mid5: try killing X if it's running (via ssh)
<mid5> dwidmann, that would, effectively, also kill the upgrade process, and most certainly it would destroy my dpkg database, I would not like that
<dwidmann> mid5: is it mid-upgrade right now, or still downloading the upgrades?
<mid5> and yes, X is still running.. the upgrade process is run in X and that also continues normal.. X is simply not responding to the keyoboard
<mid5> dwidmann, its in mid update.. like 20%
<mid5> but its a friggin huge update, about 3GB.. got lots of stuff installed
<dwidmann> mid5: might want to let it be
<mefisto__> mid5: does ctrl-alt-1 etc do anything?
<mid5> the rest of the upgrade will last like 2 hours, I cant wait that long
<mefisto__> *ctrl-alt-F1
<mid5> mefisto__, would give me console, but since my console, since about 5 months ago, only shows me flashing ASCII cubes, dont like to go there either
<dwidmann> mid5: You might have to anyway. It'd be extremely risky to kill the upgrade process
<mid5> anyway, I can get in with SSH
<mid5> and all looks fine so far
<mid5> its not extremely busy.. load is about 2
<mid5> dwidmann, thats why I am hoping for a way to poke X in the ribs, making it respond again, without killing it (and the upgrade process with it)
<mefisto__> mid5: just wondering if switching back to ctrl-alt-F7 will wake up your screen
<mid5> its back!
<mid5> hah
<mid5> phew
<mid5> Guess it just needed some time... 20 minutes..
<mid5> but its back in business here..
<sven_oostenbrink> mid5 is now back on his own machine again :)
<sven_oostenbrink> Still no idea though why X took so long to respond
<dthacker-work> to unpack a tgz file I use what arguments with tar?
<davidmac_> tar xvzf <filename>
<dthacker-work> tnx
<davidmac_> np
<mefisto__> what's the v for? verbose?
<dwidmann>   I'm dead tired, I'm going to bed before I crash in my chair
 * dthacker-work leaves for home
<davidmac_> yup
<davidmac_> x = extract v = verbose z = gzip compression f = filename
<Joeseph> alright, I've come here with this problem twice already, but given the nature of the problem, its obvious why I got disconnected
<Joeseph> Anytime I open facebook, I get kicked off my network.  Konqueror doesn't make it to the login screen, while firefox can't log me int
<Joeseph> in
<davidmac_> kicked off your network at home or at work?
<Joeseph> home
<Joeseph> by 'kicked off' I mean KNetworkManager gets disconnected
<Joeseph> and then I have to restart]
<davidmac_> k, sorry no help from me -- never heard of that :(  anything in the logs?
<pasi> I have a serious problem after upgrading to hardy: my mouse only double clicks now. It happens whether I use USB mouse, buttons next to touchpad or tap the touch pad. Only double clicks. I tried with kde4 and kde3. It happens also in kdm menu.
<poseidon> Whats a good cd burner?
<pasi> anyone any ideas where to look and how to fix?
<robotgeek> poseidon: i have a lite-on, which works great for me
<robotgeek> pasi: meaning, single click == double click, or only double click works
<pasi> meaning that when I click once it ends up as a double click
<robotgeek> pasi: ah okay. second
<pasi> thanks
<Blackadder> Well done Kubuntu!  :-)  Works great on my Matsonic integrated AMD Duron 750 mobo (384MB RAM)
<davidmac_> I've always been partial to plextor drives.  They have always performed top-notch for me with both CD and DVD burning
<robotgeek> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<robotgeek> pasi: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/188351 for workarounds
<pasi> thank you robotgeek. I'll do that
<mefisto__> pasi: is your mouse set to single click in systemsettings > kbd & mouse ?
<robotgeek> mefisto__: i think he means, when he single clicks, the system treats it as a double click
<mefisto__> robotgeek: "single click to open files and folders" is in systemsettings. That's what's happening, right?
<robotgeek> mefisto__: no, he can't single click at all.
<mefisto__> robotgeek: so a single click results in files and folders opening? maybe I don't understand
#kubuntu 2008-04-26
<mefisto__> running xev will tell what is really happening perhaps
<pasi> mefisto__, single click on everything results as double click. If I click for example firefox button on my kbar it opens two firefox windows
<Xauth> that is odd
<sven_oostenbrink> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pasi> great. now it works. Thanks again robotgeek :-)
<sven_oostenbrink> If the upgrade process died during the installation process.. Can I continue it with  dpkg --configure -a ?
<sven_oostenbrink> upgrade process = upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<mefisto__> pasi: how did you fix it?
<Xauth> dude download from sweden servers ... I guess no one ever tried ... yesterday I downladed 8.04 at 600kb
<Xauth> im running it
<sven_oostenbrink> Xauth> I downloaded it (3.2GB) at an average of 10KB :(::::::::
<pasi> mefisto__, I used a xorg conf section provided in the bug report robotgeek pointed out
<sven_oostenbrink> Anyway.. Anyone on fixing a hanging upgrade with dpkg --configure -a ?
<sven_oostenbrink> Because, its hanging here.. Looks like I should have a request window where I have to select yes or no but.. there is no window.. and the upgrade window is not responsive..
<pasi> Great. Now I can start enjoying my brand new kubuntu version. Huge thanks to kubuntu team for another release!
<sven_oostenbrink> I'd like to be like Pasi.... But how can I fix my upgrade? :(
<sven_oostenbrink> Im at 75%
<mefisto__> sven_oostenbrink: can you restart the upgrade from adept?
<replman> Hi!
<Algyz> !hi | replman
<ubotu> replman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<replman> Does anyone know how to save the session in kde4?
<ubuntu_> hey there can anyone help me with the command line to upgrade the dist to 8.04 (with adept) (the fetch update just giving me the 7 although i allready have it)
<replman> another thing is: I installed kubuntu 8.04, 32bit from CD, but it seems there is no kde-help installed.
<replman> if i run K -> Programs -> Help i only get an empty helpcenter :-(
<mefisto__> replman: kde4 is still quite new. maybe the help files don't exist yet? someone in #kubuntu-kde4 might know more
<edguy7> hey there can anyone help me with the command line to upgrade the dist to 8.04 (with adept) (the fetch update just giving me the 7 although i allready have it) ? what is the command line for adept?
<replman> edguy7: i think it's apt-get dist-upgrade
<rain> hi
<mefisto__> edguy7: no it's do-release-upgrade
<rain> do anyone know where i can change brightness?
<mefisto__> dist-upgrade is discouraged
<edguy7> for the adept? i think that's for the console and because i'm using default hebrew languge it's working so well..
<mefisto__> edguy7: for adept it's "kdesu adept_manager"
<edguy7> that's the usual manger but for dist upgrade?
<rain> yesterday display was ok but today its terrible  and now i need to know how to change brightness
<edguy7> i remember that the command was is the kubuntu.org guide but they changed it to fetch update and that's not working..
<mefisto__> I think you add --dist-upgrade to the end
<replman> does anyone know what package must be installed to get the kde-help?
<nosrednaekim> edguy7: what you can do is change all gutsys to hardys in /etc/atp/sources.list and then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> s/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<sven_oostenbrink> Could anybody please tell me if I can fix (finish) an 7.10 > 8.04 upgrade with dpkg --configure -a  if the upgrade tool hangs?
<sven_oostenbrink> My upgrade tool should now show me a request window which I HAVE to answer, but I can't, because the window with yes / no / show diff isn't there.. so its stuck
<sven_oostenbrink> My upgrade tool should now show me a request window which I HAVE to answer, but I can't, because the window with yes / no / show diff isn't there.. so its stuck
<sven_oostenbrink>  The only way I see how i can fix this is to kill the upgrade tool and to finish it another way (its at 75%)
<sven_oostenbrink> But if I kill the upgrade tool.. How can I finish my upgrade?
<edguy7> well... i'll try that thank's but if i'm not mistaking the command was wkdesu "adep_manager .." and something with deb
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: its simple
<rain> How to changa brightness?
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: after you kill it, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> and just resume the upgrade?
<rain> DO ANYONE know it?
<sven_oostenbrink> I mean, it already downloaded all packages, and it was already installing so...
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: thats what that does....
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: I did exactly that yesterday and it screwed things up tremendously
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> it will just continue, really??
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__: really? I've never see it mess up that bad
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: yeah... I think it should be fine
<nosrednaekim> better than doin nothin ;)
<sven_oostenbrink> its just that.. Im a weeee bit scared here to get stuck with a braindamaged laptop
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: it screwed up dependencies (kdecore-data didn't install, and other problems)
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__: did you run dist-upgrade or just plain upgrade?
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> Im already in the twilight zone here anyway.. ctrl-alt-esc is dead already, just so is alt-tab, f12, f1, f2, etc..
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> better hurry up :)
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: dist-upgrade. eventually I got it working, but it was a pain
<sven_oostenbrink> boom
<sven_oostenbrink> killed the upgrade tool.. lets start over ..
<nosrednaekim> you may have to run this command
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> yeah, got that command as a script here already since I encountered that problem like @(#$* times..
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> anyway,  the aptfix won't interfere in hte upgrade process?
<nosrednaekim> XD
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> looks like the aptfix will already fiinish the upgrade here
<nosrednaekim> ah yes... the dpkg --configure -a
<mefisto__> sven_oostenbrink: leave out the dpkg part
<sven_oostenbrink> mefisto__> too late for that one..
<sven_oostenbrink> mefisto__> should I abort then?
<sven_oostenbrink> mefisto__>  nosrednaekim> and continue with the upgrade tool?
<mefisto__> sven_oostenbrink: I would let dpkg finish, otherwise things might get worse
<sven_oostenbrink> Because the dpkg --configure -a is running like wind here..
<nosrednaekim> let it go
 * sven_oostenbrink is praying to the mighty penguin here to be mercyful...
<rain> Can any one help me or not , i have so easy question and some one should answer it, My question is" How to change brightness and/or which *.conf file i should edit for it"
<rickey> i see the download severs are back up and running today
<sven_oostenbrink> rain> good morning to you to..  IIRC there is a control in the display settings in KDE for that... you can correct gamma and brightness
<mefisto__> rain: in systemsettings > display you can adjust gamma, or in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a gamma setting
<Odd-rationale> rain: you should be able to adjust the brightness in the powermanager that should be in your tray
<sven_oostenbrink> rain> at least in KDE3.. KDE4 is missing A LOT of those things
<sven_oostenbrink> rain> well there you go... like 3 - 4 answers.. :)
<Odd-rationale> rain: yeah, kde3 i meant...
<Odd-rationale> also, some of it (at least on mine) is adjusted in the bios settings
<rain> what is powermanager
<Odd-rationale> rain: kde3 or 4
<Odd-rationale> ?
<rain> 3
<sven_oostenbrink> rain> that which manages your power settings...
<Odd-rationale> rain: do alt f2 and type in
<Odd-rationale> guidance-power-manager
<marx2k> !torrents
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<nosrednaekim> rain: if you have a desktop, the powermanager will not work
<rain> nothing happens
<mefisto__> rain: that's for laptops only
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: really? didn't know that...
<rain> rain@rain:~$ guidance-power-manager
<rain> rain@rain:~$ No battery found.
<rain> This is not a laptop, quitting ...
<rain> rain@rain:~$
<poseidon> How do I run the nvidia settings program as a root user?
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> and what if you want to manage your harddrive spin down times, etc on your desktop then?
<marx2k> Why are the amd64 torrents for Kubuntu only DVD?
<poseidon> I try to save my settings to the x configuration file, but it gives me a permission denied
<nosrednaekim> rain: adjust the gamma... its the easist way
<rain> how i do if i dont have laptop?
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: use kpowermanager, guidance doesn't do that anyway
<nosrednaekim> rain: in system settings
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim> ohw, I actually was talking about kpowermanager.. :P
<mefisto__> poseidon: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf      or      kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rain> gamma settings is not ing xorg.conf
<rain> i am using 8.04
<nosrednaekim> rain: doesn't your monitor have a britness adjustment?
<rickey> well i am not here to gripe tonigth , the download severs are back up and i got everthing squared away
<rickey>  happy am i
<mefisto__> rain: you can add "Gamma 1.0" in your Monitor section. Highter gamma numbers are brighter
<rain> in kcontrol -> monitor i couldnt find brightness , there was only gamma
<poseidon> mefisto__, I need to get nvidia-settings to write to it so I can set up dual screens.  I tried kdesu nvidia-settings but it say "timestamp to far in the future.
<nosrednaekim> rain: adjust all of the gamma's down and thats the same as brightness
<rain> Then i can add Brightness 1.0 too?
<rain> gamma and brightness are different items for me
<trotek> i can upgrade a gutsy installation with the hardy dvd, right?
<rain> how u make  ur messages in red color?
<mefisto__> poseidon: is your date and time set correctly?
<poseidon> mefisto__, I just changed my time
<Odd-rationale> just put the person's nick in you line and it will appear highlighted in the other's client
<genii> rain: When your name is in a message it turns red to let you know. If you put your own name in a message it won't appear red to you however
<Odd-rationale> poseidon: wait until you catch up with the time... ;)
<rain> so it type"Name:<MESSAGE>" ?
<rain> *I
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chrisrogers> i need help with a problem anybody
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: :)
<chrisrogers> hey nosrednaekim
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim:
<nosrednaekim> same problem?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: i figured out what my problem was
<nosrednaekim> ooh really?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: yea but i can't fix it
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: it's my fglrx driver
<rain> is kubuntu 8.04 more crap than 7.10 ?
<ImLiz> I'm having an issue with a tar.gz file... I did ./configure and make, but on su comes up with the error "authentication failure". Can I do sudo make install instead????
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: when i reinstalled Kubuntu and installed the fglrx driver it did it again, so i uninstalled it and it's working fine now, but i can't enable compiz without it
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: what am i to do?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: what graphics card?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: choose what you want :P
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: this sux mounds
<nosrednaekim> ah... one... of... them
<ImLiz> can anyone help???
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: i like my video card
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I like them too... but the support in the free driver is lacking
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: free driver? is there one you pay for, at this rate, i'll try anything
<rain> <nosrednaekim>can i write about  brightness inxorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> I mean, Open-source
<nosrednaekim> rain: not sure... try "man xorg.conf"
<halcyonCorsair> how can i get the UUID for a certain disk i want to mount?
<mefisto__> halcyonCorsair: sudo vol_id /dev/sda1  or whatever device
<chrisrogers> any suggestions anybody?
<chrisrogers> is there another ati driver out there other than fglrx?
<Eruaran> the hd2600 is supported by the radeonhd driver
<chrisrogers> how do i find it
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: ?
<Eruaran> just a sec
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: ok
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: i think i found it
<Eruaran> http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/30/radeonhd-video-driver-100-released/
<Eruaran> I first saw it there
<Eruaran> ok
<chrisrogers> cross your fingers you guys
<rain> <nosrednaekim> Should it look like Section "Monitor"
<rain> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<rain> "Gamma 1.0"
<rain> EndSection
<nosrednaekim> IDK... never done it
<sven_oostenbrink> woohoo.. my upgrade finished...
<mefisto__> rain: that's right. but there is normally other stuff in the monitor section of course
<sven_oostenbrink> now, restart and lets see if it will start at all...
<rain> <nosrednaekim> should it look like this Section "Monitor"	Identifier	"Configured Monitor""Gamma 1.0"EndSection
<tekteen> anyone know if the servers are going faster?
<rain> sorry if this message was double
<rain> kk
<monolith> Is it possible to upgrade to 8.04-KDE4 from a 7.10 install? I mean, is there a spesific way to do it or can I just upgrade to 8.04 then install the KDE4 packages?
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: how do i install it?
<mefisto__> rain: but you can change that at systemsettings > display > colour and gamma tab.  it's the same setting that is changing
<rain> then i change gamma with brightness and see what happens
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: it's a tar.bz2
<rain> i dont need changa gamma
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: cool
<tekteen> monolith: install kubuntu-kde4 package
<rain> i need changa brightness
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: is it on your desktop ?
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: yep
<ImLiz> has anyone installed firefox 2 in kubuntu????
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: you should be able to right click and use kubuntu's package tool
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: otherwise there should be instructions on the site you got it from
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: ok that will let me extract it, but how do i install it
<mefisto__> rain: doesn't increasing gamma make things brighter?
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> once its extracted you probably have to run the shell script
<rain> i have that 8.04  bog.. brightness changed  from 100% to40%
<chrisrogers> ok done
<chrisrogers> hey odd
<Odd-rationale> hey!
<rain> if u set up windows drivers then you chose both gamma and brightness
<monolith> tekteen: So just normal upgrade then install that?
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: i was trying to ssh and xfce4-session. crashed my xserver...
<poseidon> In the nvidia settings manager, what is Xinerama?
<tekteen> monolith: yep
<monolith> tekteen: Thanks! =)
<tekteen> monolith: then you will have both
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale:  yikes, btw it was fglrx that screwed my system up, so i got "radeonhd" drivers and i'm trying to install them now
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: but i don't know how to install a tar.bz2
<Devourer> How come my desktop doesn't look like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kubuntu_8.04_with_KDE_4.png ?
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: they usually have a shell script to run in those kind of things... pop open the konsole, cd to Desktop/whateverthefoldernameis and go - sudo sh whatevertheshellfilenameis
<Odd-rationale> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<monolith> tekteen: Good. =)
<Eruaran> It should only take a few seconds
<Eruaran> When its done you'll have to restart x
<chrisrogers> what does a shell script look like?
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: .sh
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: ok thanks
<Eruaran> :)
<Eruaran> otherwise you can open the folder in dolphin and mouse over it to see what kind of filetype it is
<tsaman> asked too
<chrisrogers> no input file selected
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: check spelling ;)
<tsaman> where tree view mode in dolphin
<Devourer> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04... and now I don't think my sound works... help?
<chrisrogers> chrisrogers@ubuntu:~/Desktop/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.0$ sudo sh install-sh
<chrisrogers> install-sh: no input file specified.
<wilson> Kubuntu 8.04 - powermanager puts my laptop into hibernate on startup mistaking the lid as being closed.. anyone experience same?
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: hmm ok
<Eruaran> oh lol
<chrisrogers> what?
<mefisto__> tsaman: dolphin doesn't have a tree view
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: do this: sudo sh xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.0
<chrisrogers> in the same folder?
<Eruaran> yes
<alexidoia> hi, I guess its a common report when upgrading, a problem with host not resolved appears for each sudo attempt, this is easily solve with gksudo gedit /etc/hosts but the problem is that I have a (gksudo6294)Gtk-Warning** Cannot open display, what can I do ?
<chrisrogers> sh: Can't open xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.0
<tsaman> oooh, thanks mefisto__
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: oh does it have that $ on the end of the filename ?
<chrisrogers> Eruaran:
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: yep
<Eruaran> that doesn't look right
<Eruaran> oh ok
<Eruaran> my bad
<chrisrogers> do i need to backup one folder?
<Eruaran> no
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: do this: sudo sh xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.0$
<chrisrogers> no dice
<chrisrogers> same thing
<Eruaran> hmm
<chrisrogers> this is getting on my nerves
<mefisto__> alexidoia: gksudo won't work either if sudo is not working. You have to boot in recovery mode, which will give you root access to everything in a terminal
<chrisrogers> brb my g/f is bitching at me to go get food
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: don't worry, you have the driver so we can sort it out
<chrisrogers> sorry for the cuss
<Devourer> No one likes my problems... :'(
<alexidoia> mefisto__: ok that is from the bios ?how to reboot in recue mode ?
<Eruaran> Devourer: check sound is not muted ?
<Devourer> Eruaran, I have, and it's not.
<Eruaran> ok
<mefisto__> alexidoia: the grub menu that lists boot options. just choose the second one, which should have (recovery mode) after it
<Devourer> Eruaran, how do I get KMix to select ALSA? :o
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: tried a "speaker-test" in terminal?
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, nope.
<alexidoia> mefisto__: ok but how do I get to that menu ?>
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, let me do that.
<wilson> how do i turn off powermanager? it's putting my laptop into hibernate on startup?
<Eruaran> Devourer: system settings > sound system
<mefisto__> alexidoia: it should appear before your computer starts booting
<alexidoia> mefisto__: does not for sure
<Devourer> Eruaran, I don't see system settings.
<Eruaran> Am I advising wrongly that all you need to do to start up an install shell script is : sudo sh ?
<Eruaran> anyone ?
<Devourer> Time per period = 2.986725
<Devourer>  0 - Front Left
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, it's printing that out.
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: hear anything?
<Eruaran> Devourer: kmenu > system settings
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, nope.
<Odd-rationale> hmm
<Odd-rationale> ctrl+c to stop
<Mason059> Hi all.  OK if I ask a question?
<Devourer> Eruaran, oh, I see it.
<mefisto__> alexidoia: how many seconds is timeout set to when you do this: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep timeout
<Devourer> Eruaran,  I don't see anything useful in  sound settings.
<Devourer> Eruaran, or rather sound system.
<Eruaran> Devourer: ok... I'm not an expert but sometimes it helps
<Mason059> Anyone know which kernel is best to run on a duocore processor?  I'm running generic, but get arbitrary hangs.  I'm thinking I might be better off with an X64 or smp kernel
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, any other ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: checked the alsa-mixer that nothing is muted?
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, how? Type alsa-mixer into the terminal?
<Odd-rationale> yep
<chrisrogers> ok, back for just a second
<Devourer> devo@devo-desktop:~$ alsa-mixer
<Devourer> bash: alsa-mixer: command not found
<mefisto__> no hyphen, just alsamixer
<Devourer> Oh.
<nosrednaekim> Devourer: alsamixer
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: is there a .run file ?
<Odd-rationale> sorry :/
<chrisrogers> i'll check
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, np. :D
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, how do I change sound levels?
<chrisrogers> nope
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> :(
<chrisrogers> what do i do :(
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: press m to mute/unmute and use the arrow to addjust level and lft/right to change channels
<chrisrogers> hold on i may be an idiot
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: can you point me to where you got it from, I'll dl it so I can see whats in it
<chrisrogers> that link you gave me
<Eruaran> oh ok
<chrisrogers> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/RadeonHD-Video-Driver-Download-32962.html
<chrisrogers> but here just in case, direct download link
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, they are all set to 0...
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: hmm
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: movethe master, master m and pcm up
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: install instructions are in the readme file ;)
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, still no sound. :|
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: i couldn't figure that out
<Odd-rationale> hmm. dunno.
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: its one where you have to do a make, make install ...
<Odd-rationale> gtg eat brb
<chrisrogers> yea and it says no makefile
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: ok
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, don't leave me.
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, I don't want to be alone.
<Odd-rationale> i'm hungry...
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, well, hurry up. :P
<chrisrogers> hold on maybe i'm an idiot
<mefisto__> Devourer: do you have more than one soundcard?
<Devourer> mefisto__, no. I'm am fairly sure I only have 1.
<Nole> can someone tell me how to change the resolution on kubuntu?
<chrisrogers> i don't have automake installed
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: in konsole make sure youre in /home/yourhomefolder/Desktop/xf86...
<chrisrogers> yep i'm there
<mefisto__> Devourer: type asoundconf list
<Devourer> mefisto__, it returns Intel.
<Eruaran> sudo ./autogen.sh
<chrisrogers> ./autogen.sh: command not found
<mefisto__> Devourer: if you've got the levels up in alsamixer and still no sound, try to restart sound with: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<chrisrogers> wtf guys
<Eruaran> hmm
<chrisrogers> i an't get this shyt to work
<chrisrogers> oh wait
<Nole> how do i change resolution
<arcticpenguin380> why is kubuntu 8.04 more slow than 7.10?
<Devourer> mefisto__, I restarted it and I'm still not getting any sound.
<wilson> Can someone help me -- Powermanager is putting my laptop into hibernate mode on startup. I cann't use my computer other than safemode.
<PseudoOne> How can I find my KDE version? :)
<mefisto__> PseudoOne: any kde app will tell you in help menu "About KDE"
<Eruaran> PseudoOne: in any kde app you can click the help menu and click 'about kde'
<PseudoOne> ha thanks, found it quickly here Konversation
<Devourer> Ooo... I'm still using 3.5... How can I use 4?
<chrisrogers> i did sudo ./configure and it did something
<Devourer> KDE that is.
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: ah ok
<chrisrogers> but i don't know what
<chrisrogers> lol
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: thats ok
<chrisrogers> did it install it?
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: not yet but its a step
<chrisrogers> lol
<chrisrogers> why does the readme not ever have the right stuff
<Eruaran> dunno
<chrisrogers> brb gotta pick up the food i ordered
<Eruaran> k
<Devourer> mefisto__, I am sad.
<chrisrogers> go ahead and type what you figure out and i'll try it when i get back
<PseudoOne> Devourer, you would install the packages for KDE4 (core) and in the login menu you can select a KDE session, I found http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/29/i-dont-think-were-in-kansas-anymore-how-to-install-kde-4-beta-2-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-beta-710/ helpful :)
<PseudoOne> should've used tinyurl :<
<Devourer> PseudoOne, wouldn't upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 automatically install KDE4? :(
<mefisto__> Devourer: is this a laptop?
<Devourer> mefisto__, nope.
<nosrednaekim> Devourer: if you are on 8.04, you can just run "sudoa apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<PseudoOne> not necessarily, I got KDE 3 on my Hardy distro :<
<mefisto__> Devourer: and you've got speaker plugged in correctly?
<wilson> quit
<Devourer> mefisto__, yes.
<Devourer> nosrednaekim, is it sudoa or sudo?
<mefisto__> Devourer: how are you testing sound?
<Devourer> mefisto__, opening a mp3 with VLC and going to Youtube with FireFox.
<Devourer> mefisto__, BTW, FireFox upgraded to this newer version and now my Google Toolbar doesn't work. :'(
<Devourer> mefisto__, I also did that sound test thing in the terminal.
<mefisto__> Devourer: ff3 ?
<goofyptr> hi all
<Devourer> mefisto__, yeah.
<Devourer> mefisto__, it's 3.0b5.
<arcticpenguin380> will 320MB run kubuntu 8.04?
<ImLiz> anyone know how to install firefox 2  on kubuntu???
<nosrednaekim> Devourer: sudo of course ;)
<will00> does anyone know why a working computer would give a grub error 15 after unplugging and replugging each hard drive?
<nosrednaekim> arcticpenguin380: sure
<Devourer> nosrednaekim, haha, yeah.
<nosrednaekim> will00: sure you put the cables back in the right Hard drives
<will00> yes i am
<nosrednaekim> did you boot the computer between plugs and unplugs?
<will00> yes but i booted a live cd
<nosrednaekim> ah.. there you go... teh BIOS probably remapped the drives
<will00> so how do i fix this?
<nosrednaekim> you need to go in and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and swap drive numbers
<nosrednaekim> you can do that from a liveCD
<will00> im guessing i would have to chroot?
<nosrednaekim> nope... no Chroot, just edit the file
<will00> ok
<nosrednaekim> I think that should fix it. if not, you may have to mess around in your BIOS.
<nosrednaekim> which may be preffered anyway
<nosrednaekim> come to think of it.
<will00> now wait, how would i mess around with it in the bios? iv already set the boot order and i dont think thats changed
<nosrednaekim> they are SATA right?
<will00> iv got 2 sata 1 pata
<nosrednaekim> ok, what you need to do is go in and edit which of those sata drives is the "first"
<nosrednaekim> (I  think you can do that)
<will00> yea lemme check i think it hasnt changed though
<mefisto__> Devourer: for firefox, you can try installing an extension (mr tech toolkit http://www.mrtech.com/msgboard/toolkit.xpi) which will let you "make compatible" other extensions you have installed but are disabled. It doesn't always work, but you could try. It just changes the version number of the extension to whatever your current browser is
<Devourer> mefisto__, too lazy for that. I just want sound to work. :(
<mefisto__> Devourer: yeah, that's more important. Just thought I'd let you know
<Devourer> mefisto__, thanks. :)
<will00> nosrednaekim: that worked perfectly thanks
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have some packages in dpkg that *absolutely* won't install.. How can I remove these from the list? they keep causing problems here...
<phoenixz> I just want to dump them
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: just message me when you get back
<goofyptr> hi i need some help -- kubuntu is putting my laptop into hibernate mode on startup
<goofyptr> how can i stop that from happening?
<goofyptr> any ideas?
<chrisrogers> Eruaran: back
<Eruaran> ok
<chrisrogers> any luck?
<Eruaran> try doing sudo sh install-sh again
<chrisrogers> cant open
<mefisto__> goofyptr: you may be able to get around it by putting acpi=off in boot options at grub menu before booting
<mefisto__> goofyptr: but then you'll have no power management
<goofyptr> mefisto__: ic. i'll try that. at least it'll give me my computer back!
<goofyptr> brb
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: try make
<chrisrogers> nope
<Eruaran> (youre right the readme is totally useless)
<chrisrogers> told ya
<Eruaran> make install ?
<chrisrogers> nope
<Eruaran> ok gimmie a sec
<violinappren> my realtek eth cards generates packages with wrong TCP/UDP checksums, any idea? (i tried disabling checksum offloading but says operation not supported)
<violinappren> s/packages/packets
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: what are you trying to install?
<chrisrogers> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/RadeonHD-Video-Driver-Download-32962.html
<Eruaran> have you searched for hd2600 in the repositories at all ?
<Eruaran> nosrednaekim: I dont think I'm being much help
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: that doesn't even have 3D accel, its not going to do you any good
<chrisrogers> really???
<nosrednaekim> yeah :)
<Eruaran> :(
<chrisrogers> )(*&^%$^&*(&^%$#$%^&*&^%$#@#$%^&*&%$#@!@#$%^
<nosrednaekim> this is more like it: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-6719.shtml
<nosrednaekim> which is one version newer than the included one
<poseidon> I can't enlarge my windows width only it's hight.  If I go to a corner it doens't show the option to click and drage
<Eruaran> mobility hd2600 is supported by the 'xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd' driver in the repositories...
<poseidon> *drag
<chrisrogers> YAY
<chrisrogers> lol
<Eruaran> I thought you tried that already
<chrisrogers> how do u install a .run file
<chrisrogers> lol
<nosrednaekim> sudo ./installerfilename.run
<chrisrogers> ok cool thx
<nosrednaekim> follow this guide though http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<nosrednaekim> ther are some other steps
<nosrednaekim> (doing it the manual method)
<Eruaran> I'm learning something as well
<Eruaran> I will probably need this at some stage no doubt (some of our customers at work are ubuntu users who buy notebooks)
<chrisrogers> lol
<Eruaran> chrisrogers: sorry I wasnt better help, I don't have much experience with ati drivers
<Eruaran> (at least radeon mobility drivers)
<chrisrogers> that still uses fglrx
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but the bug might be fixed
<Eruaran> so the 'xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd' driver in the repo's is only 2d ?
<john__> j
<goofyptr> mfisto__: thanks for ur help. I am now able to boot into kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<dps> Hey guys
<dps> I just came from opensuse with kde4.0.3 to kubuntu and...
<nosrednaekim> and...
<dps> Where is the plasmas theme selector?
<nosrednaekim> not here yet
<dps> What you mean?
<nosrednaekim> its not in kubuntu. I think suse backported that from 4.1
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu only ships the default 4.0.3
<dps> Yeah on suse i had updates everyday
<dps> that must be it
<nosrednaekim> were you running 4.1 on suse?
<dps> Nope
<dps> 4.0.3
<nosrednaekim> hum, ok
<dps> But i guess they had daily builds
<dps> Like 120 rpms every 2 days or so
<nosrednaekim> wow
<dps> But its like KDE 4.0.3 Version... 18.1
<john__> Hey guys/gals... I'm having an issue(not problem :) ), with Compiz and desktop effects
<john__> I can't get my desktop settings to anything above 1 screen
<nosrednaekim> john__: ok.
<dps> Well wird thing... i was used to having configuration tools...
<john__> Every time I try to go to 4 it doesn't keep
<nosrednaekim> well, not ok... but continue :)
<minaqua> ya...I can't get the rotating cube thing going or anything either
<john__> I can get effects between two screens even though my panel says one, but no cube
<nosrednaekim> john__: are you using the "desktop effects" program
<dps> Well, i find ububtu and kubuntu not friendly for who already knows the drill
<john__> System > Desktop Effects
<nosrednaekim> john__: ok, and you have that set to custom?
<john__> Yep
<minaqua> same as john.  set to custom & nada
<nosrednaekim> I see..... try disabling it in there.
<nosrednaekim> then change the config, and run "compiz --replace"
<nosrednaekim> lets see where this bug lies :)
<john__> kk
<john__> I'm seeing four desktops now... how do I get the cube to spin?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt +arrow
<john__> Yeah, that's what I thought-- nothing
<nosrednaekim> try ctrl+alt+ click+drag mouse
<john__> It simulates a virtual desktop in one virtual desktop.  Weird
<nosrednaekim> did you run compiz --replace?
<nosrednaekim> so is it turning?
<john__> The ctrl + alt + mouse doesn't respond
<john__> It slides back and forth with the arrows
<nosrednaekim> and did you set the horizontal desktop size to >3 ?
<nosrednaekim> i.e. four
<john__> In the window manager?
<nosrednaekim> in ccsm
<nosrednaekim> the pager/window manager doesn't affect compiz settings
<johnm> test
<nosrednaekim> failed
<john__> Do I run ccsm from the terminal
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> you may not have it...
<john__> I don't
<nosrednaekim> but it'll tell you how to get it
<john__> apt-get ?
<nosrednaekim> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nosrednaekim> IIRC
<john__> Cool, thank-you. :)
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: you following this?
<minaqua> ya
<minaqua> i already have it tho
<nosrednaekim> john__: and try enabling the "extra" option in Dekstop Effects and trying the ctrl+alt+arrow
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: did you set the horizontal desktop size?
<minaqua> wherez that??
<nosrednaekim> General
<minaqua> also been putzin about with that baghira bit that isn't working quite right
<nosrednaekim> baghira is awful hard to get "right"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> thats one mess of a theme
<minaqua> no doubt
<minaqua> finally ditched it
<nosrednaekim> use domino
<minaqua> can't find a fun dock
<john__> I think the servers are smoking at my Ubuntu repository... :)
<angasule> hmm, I'm going to install 8.04 soon, so I guess I might as well mess with the theme now
<minaqua> still no cubage here
<ses59_> I have the the new 8.04 running with kde 4 plasma but the task bar is not loading how can I load the task bar.
<ses59_> alt f2 and kcker will bring up the kde 3 but would like to use all kde 4 setting
<nosrednaekim> ses59_: right click on the panel->add applets ->taskbar
<nosrednaekim> oh... no panel at all!?
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: did you disable compiz in Desktop Effects ?
<ses59_> i can add widgets and add application lancher
<nosrednaekim> add widgets
<maduser> kde4 problems?
<ses59_> i did just reinable the compiz
<minaqua> nos: no
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: try doing that and then running "compiz --replace"
<nosrednaekim> maduser: oh yes :)
<maduser> what issues?
<nosrednaekim> maduser: mostly with static IP's and such
<maduser> pannel disaperance?
<maduser> has that been fixed?
<nosrednaekim> taskbar disappearance
<nosrednaekim> panel disappearance is simple to fix :P
<maduser> how?
<minaqua> nos:  it says Checking for Xgl: not present
<nosrednaekim> erase the config file
<john__> Yeah, me too
<maduser> which one is that?
<minaqua> No whitelisted driver found
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: interesting.
<nosrednaekim> you on ATI?
<john__> I'm an Nvidia Ge 6600
<maduser> which file is the config file nosrednaekim?
<cef> so, how do I stop KDE talking to my DSLR camera so I can use a different app to talk to it?
<nosrednaekim> maduser: .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<maduser> thnaks
<nosrednaekim> so compiz really isn't running for either of you and thats why you are having problems...lol :)
<john__> It's half running :D
<nosrednaekim> john__: eh? are you sure?
<john__> My number of desktops is highlighted in blue in General settings
<minaqua> nVidia Geforge 6 series
<john__> Well, I have desktop effects, just no cube
<cef> never mind. it was just kde holding onto the comms libs for a while
<nosrednaekim> john__: are you sure? what effects are you getting?
<nosrednaekim> minaqua: both 6's....i'm seeing a pattern here?
<john__> yeah :) ... I'm getting the fading windows on minimize and slidy screens between one desktop
<leo_rockw> aloha #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hey leo_rockw
<nosrednaekim> john__: ooooo! you need to enable the cube plugin :)
<john__> No, it's enabled. :)
<minaqua> just "upgraded" to Hardy last night...no more rubbery windows or cubes for me  :(
<leo_rockw> talking about cube plugin... i know it's offtopic but kwin4 will get the cube effect through google summer of code. just felt like letting you guys know that :-P
<poseidon> How do I end a process?
<poseidon> I'm getting this "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<leo_rockw> poseidon: killall processname
<ses59> Here is the link I used to fix it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-664569.html
<nosrednaekim> leo_rockw: yeah... isn't that awesome... my favorite SoC project right there :)
<minaqua> did manage to get the wireless KB, mouse & ethernet goin tho
<leo_rockw> poseidon: or kill pid#
<nosrednaekim> john__: then... look at the shortcuts its using.
<leo_rockw> nosrednaekim: i really don't care much about composite effects, but it's nice to have the option
<john__> kk ... It helps me organize info :)
<chrisrogers> damn that was alot of crap to do
<crash> howdy there everyone
 * NightBird is trying to install kubuntu 8.04 64 from cd, and it starts the graphical interface, then pulls up BusyBox, and just sits there...
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: ^_^
<leo_rockw> hello mr crash
<crash> who wants to help me get the wifi working on this beast?
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: yeah.... had the same problem!
<leo_rockw> crash: i could try...
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: seems to be quite common for some reason
<NightBird> it also complains about the chip not being 8139C+ compatable
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: so I'm hoping there is a solution to it then?
<crash> Kinda wondering why Kubuntu didnt autoinstall it
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: I don't know.... look up on Launchpad.
<leo_rockw> crash: is it a broadcom?
<crash> its an older laptop, on the wifi is onboard
<crash> no idea what the chipset is.
<Brotherred> Hello all
<leo_rockw> crash: try the lspci command
<nosrednaekim> crash: lspci will tell you :)
<crash> How would I determine that in kubuntu
<crash> lspci, one moent
<nosrednaekim> hello Brotherred
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: hello
<Brotherred> < new user
<nosrednaekim> leo_rockw: we seem to be duplicating each other :P
<nosrednaekim> welcome :)
<Brotherred> rpm guy
<leo_rockw> nosrednaekim: we seem to be du...
<leo_rockw> nvm
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Brotherred> thanx
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: how do you like them apts?
<leo_rockw> i mean... debs
<crash> lspci lists my wired ethernet, but not my wireless
<nosrednaekim> crash: could you pastebin it?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Brotherred> I have always wanted some empirical evidence of deb being better than rpm
<chrisrogers> so far so good nosrednaekim
<Brotherred> pclos uses apt and one of the best rpms
<crash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64454/
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: i never tried rmps before. i was going to download fedora for some test driving...
<Brotherred> hmm ok
<Brotherred> I see two things that do impress me about the buntus so far
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: cool :)
<Brotherred> the win installer (Oh well) and some of the Firefox addons in the repo
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: win installer as in wubi? i haven't tried that yet (and probably never will considering i don't have a license)
<nosrednaekim> crash: yeah... i'm not seeing it there.
<crash> likewise.
<nosrednaekim> crash: maybe you don't have the cardbus correctly set up
<chrisrogers> now it looks weird when i move windows
<nosrednaekim> (or did you say it was internal?)
<crash> Its not on a cardbus interface
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: heh... but does loggin out work?
<crash> its on miniPCI
<chrisrogers> gonna check
<nosrednaekim> crash: ok, then no clue.
<crash> Unless I took it out and dont remember,...
 * crash reaches for a screwdriver
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Brotherred> I work in a pc repair shop where we have tried about 6 distros in the last six weeks for later distribution
<nosrednaekim> Brotherred: heh... which one won?
<Brotherred> mandriva or kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> we are flattered :)
<Brotherred> pclos repo can not stay up or it would have won right off
<john__> Drr..di.drr.. Nos, I enabled "Rotate Cube" and gave my horizontal desktops "3"  I now have a rotating triangle.  :) Thanks for the help
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: were things like mint or freespired tested too?
<Brotherred> mint was
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: new people seem to like those better, considering they come w/ all the commercial stuff
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: and kubuntu still won? nice
<nosrednaekim> john__: awesome. thats that the settings should be... but I don't see why that didn't work automaticcally...i'll check into it
<Brotherred> hardware detection on ten year old stuff
<Brotherred> is what we need
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: ooo, i see...
<Brotherred> Mandirva running compiz or at least matisse off the live cd is a real winner
<leo_rockw> i really don't care much about compiz. it might be because i have ati...
<nosrednaekim> leo_rockw: sour grapes :)
<Brotherred> Yes the ATI  yucks
<leo_rockw> it was either ati or 400 dollars more for nvidia (it's a laptop)
<Brotherred> That is an on going discussion that I just soon avoid with the owner at this point
<nosrednaekim> :)
<minaqua> thX nos...gonna try a couple other things...let U know wot happnz :)
<leo_rockw> but my ati works fairly well. and i'm still waiting for those juicy free drivers
<Bandit> Hi, I just upgraded to Hardy and now my wireless don't work.....i have a dell 1390 and i used ndiswrapper previously
<Bandit> doesn't work*
<Brotherred> I gave up the waiting
<leo_rockw> Bandit: what card is it?
<Bandit> Broadcomm Dell 1390
<sophiemg> hola?
<leo_rockw> sophiemg: hello
<leo_rockw> Bandit: is that the name that shows up in lspci?
<Bandit> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<leo_rockw> leo_rockw: si necesitas ayuda en español proba #kubuntu-es
<luphly_muth> hello..
<leo_rockw> hello luphly_muth
<sophiemg> va gracias
<leo_rockw> sophiemg: de nada
<leo_rockw> Bandit: you're lucky, i have that card
<Bandit> yeah?
<leo_rockw> Bandit: it's pretty easy to make it work
<Bandit> it was working in Gutsy
<Brotherred> lol in the clutch leo_rockw
<Bandit> but upgrade to Hardy didn't work
<leo_rockw> Bandit: yes, they changed the drivers
<Bandit> i told ndiswrapper to use bcmwl5
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: first of all install build-essential if it's not installed
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: forget about ndiswrapper
<mot_> hey i need helping getting the nvidia driver installed and working
<mot_> i enabled it in the restricted drivers manager in 8.04
<Bandit> you mean Bandit? :P
<mot_> but when i reboot it looks like crap and everything is choppy
<leo_rockw> er... bandit
<leo_rockw> lol
<mot_> the driver is 'nvidia' in xorg.conf, but i thought i wanted the 'nv' driver instead?
<mot_> i'm confused =\
<leo_rockw> Bandit: that was my autocomplete's fault! lol
<Bandit> yeah i know :)
<mot_> (i was originally trying to get compiz to work but it was complaining about xgl not being installed - confused on that too)
<mot_> can i get some help? :D
<Bandit> build-essential is installed and to the newest version
<mot_> anybody??
<luphly_muth> hello leo...
<luphly_muth> asl pls
<leo_rockw> Bandit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64457/
<flaccid> hey guys, any enemy territory users here. i have a sound question
<leo_rockw> Bandit: instructions taken from this page http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43  (in case you wondered)
<Bandit> thanks...are you running Hardy?
<leo_rockw> Bandit: yup
<Bandit> do i have to undo what i did with ndiswrapper
<luphly_muth> yes,, u can...
<leo_rockw> Bandit: after that just connect in the usual way
<leo_rockw> Bandit: i never used ndiswrapper
<Bandit> ok
<leo_rockw> Bandit: so i really don't know
<Bandit> I will undo what I did
<Bandit> thanks man I'll give it a shot
<Brotherred> Hey were there repo errors this after noon? Open Areana and Nexiz would not apt-get
<leo_rockw> Bandit: if you run into any problem just let me know
<Bandit> I will :)
<luphly_muth> what do u mean?
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: my friend was having problems today to get dosbox
<flaccid> Brotherred: whats your problem with which package?
<Brotherred> Ok close enough it answers it
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: but only for a while, it didn't last long
<luphly_muth> will what?
<flaccid> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (hardy), package size 657 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<flaccid> Brotherred: universe repos must be enabled
<poseidon> x
<leo_rockw> poseidon: hello
<Brotherred> Just that a lot of my games that I checked and their dependaneis would not install
<luphly_muth> hello..
<flaccid> Brotherred: provide the error so we can help please
<Brotherred> ok thanx flaxxid
<flaccid> thank me when we fix it:)
<Brotherred> flaccid
<Brotherred> oh sorry am home now and on older dads win box
<flaccid> thats no good
<flaccid> just fyi 'would not install' never helpers the helpers to help you :O
<leo_rockw> Brotherred: get a pendrive with qemu and damn small linux :-)
<Brotherred> lol
<flaccid> lol sif thats needed
<flaccid> it would be slow as well
<Brotherred> flaccid you told me about the universe. thanx that helps
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> just manage repositories in adept and then reload then it should be available
<leo_rockw> flaccid: you mean dsl with qemu is slow?
<flaccid> off a pen drive it is
<flaccid> generally
<flaccid> depending on what you run
<leo_rockw> flaccid: it worked pretty well for me in windoze and in my kubuntu box
<Brotherred> The win box does bring up some love for mandriva though. It auto upgraded my slmodem on one of the boxes at the pc repair shop so I can maybe convert my dads pc to full linux
<flaccid> yeah dpends what you are running...
<Bandit> leo_rockw i copied and pasted those commands directly
<Bandit> my wifi light didn't come on
<leo_rockw> Bandit: did you restart after that?
<Bandit> not yet
<leo_rockw> Bandit: i think you need to restart for the drivers to kick in
<Bandit> alright let me try
<Bandit> thanks bro
<Bandit> brb
<leo_rockw> Bandit: ok, np
<chrisrogers> well that fucked me up royally
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chrisrogers> sorry
<Brotherred> Well if I ever go to OLF again I will have to probe the *Buntu guys on .deb vs. .rpm
<Brotherred> discussions on rpm heck are not enough for me
<flaccid> Brotherred: see rpm hell
<flaccid> all packaging systems have caveats
<leo_rockw> dependency hell!
<leo_rockw> i come from slackware...
<Brotherred> and Ean Murdock has said that he sees the same thing happing in the .deb
<flaccid> like i said no packaging system is going to not have issues. you can read about the problems on google
<totocool> hi all I`ve just installed kde 4 but the panel went away, any Ideas how to add it again
<totocool> ?
<Bandit> leo_rockw i love you
<Bandit> :D
<Brotherred> so no matter what distro wins out I still will wonder
<Videira> is there anyone using NVidia graphics with console framebuffer support? I'm trying to enable 1280x1024 console but it says that vga=795 is invalid
<leo_rockw> Bandit: i could give you my paypal account... but i don't have one :-P
<flaccid> totocool: #kubuntu-kde4
<Bandit> haha thanks man
<Bandit> much thanks
<leo_rockw> Bandit: go to my blog and leave a message on the Exit Gutsy Enter Hardy II
<leo_rockw> Bandit: leorockway.wordpress
<leo_rockw> Bandit: :-P
<Bandit> ok
<Brotherred> Yes all packaging has issues sure
<crash> hmmm
<leo_rockw> Bandit: that post got like 80 views in 3 days, haha
<crash> wifi card is gone
<Bandit> nice
<flaccid> what i dislike is that out of the box, kubuntu fails with doing upgrades. that imo is pathetic
<flaccid> i guess thats because adept cannot handle interactive yet with apt
<Brotherred> oh and your rolling releases have always impressed so that answers part of the rpm question
<baudthief> holy shit, 1.5gb of download to do a dist-upgrade :(
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Iomere> s there anyone using NVidia graphics with console framebuffer support? I'm trying to enable 1280x1024 console but it says that vga=795 is invalid
<baudthief> *great googamooga, 1.5gb of download to do a dist-upgrade :(
<flaccid> i think its funny. you install gutsy 7.10 and then straight up adept says a new version is available and suggests 7.10. err but im already on that lol <-- not logical
<carlosz> hey, what's with the xorg in the new kubuntu? how do I enable nvidia?
<leo_rockw> baudthief: lol
<flaccid> !nvidia | carlosz
<ubotu> carlosz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> flaccid: that was a bug in adept that was fixed after release
<baudthief> anyone NOT recommend upgrading from gutsy to 8.04?
<baudthief> is it worth the 1.5gb :p
<Dr_willis> The xorg.conf now uses a minimal setup. I had to install the nvidia-glx (or glx-new) package and then restart X - i dident have to tweak my xorg.conf last time.
<Dr_willis> baudthief,   if you want the features go for it.. if not.. dont. :)
<flaccid> stdin: ah ok a bit weird that it wasn't picked up in testing. also it still fails with the upgrade as it asks a question such as which config file to keep original, maintainers versin etc. is this handled in next version?
<Iomere> Dr_willis: are you able to use framebuffer on console?
<stdin> flaccid: how could it be, the option to upgrade only comes a short time before release
<flaccid> baudthief: i always wait for stable/prod release
<stdin> flaccid: otherwise everyone would have upgraded before release
<Dr_willis> Iomere,  I normaly disable the framebuffer and splash stuff.. but Yes.. I can use the framebuffer on my laptop. I set the vga=SOMTHING in the kernel options in menu.lst i recall for it to be enabled.
<flaccid> stdin: im not sure what you mean. are you saying that testers don't do an upgrade test with dummy packages?
<Dr_willis> Iomere,  i was thinking the framebuffer was disabled by default
<stdin> flaccid: yes, a popup window asks what to do
<poseidon> Whats a good dvd player?
<flaccid> stdin: it doesn't with me. i get no popup only a dialog saying upgrade failed
<stdin> flaccid: the upgrade button is enabled when the servers say "hey I have a new release"
<Dr_willis> poseidon,  i tend to use gmplayer, or one of its variants, or vlc for my needs
<leo_rockw> i like smplayer
<flaccid> stdin: doesn't mean a test suite cannot be prepared. ie. test upgrade with apt asking questions.
<Iomere> Dr_willis: usplash doesnt use fb? I'm trying to set vga=795, but it says that is an invalid option
<Dr_willis> try 'vga=ask' then when you boot it will show a list of modes you can try
<stdin> flaccid: it worked when I upgraded several boxes to gutsy, just popped up a window asking what to do
<mneptok> poseidon: i like my Playstation 3
<baudthief> mneptok: PS3 ftw!
<baudthief> Super Startdust HD rocks :p
<baudthief> *stardust
<flaccid> stdin: maybe its a gutsy bug then. i've done 3 fresh installs from iso of gutsy in the last week. all failed upgrade.
<stdin> flaccid: like #10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Iomere> Dr_willis: it only allows 80xSOMETHING options... how do I know which one is 1280x1024?
<chrisrogers> anybody know why 8.04 autodetects my Ati Mobility radeon HD 2600 and when i enable the propriatary driver for it (fglrx) i can't log out without getting a black screen, and i've tried adding TerminateServer=true to my kdmrc
<mneptok> i tried playinmg Super Angeldust, but the hallucinations in 1080p were too much.
<Dr_willis> Iomere,  try them all? theres some sites/docs somewhere that explaine those modes.. i rarely use the framebuffer. I only enabled it so i could get mplayer working on the console as a test.
<baudthief> mneptok: Then try Super STARdust :P
<flaccid> stdin: you are right. in 10) it handles it there. maybe this is because adept version is later once gutsy is upgraded but not from the iso
<chrisrogers> anybody know why 8.04 autodetects my Ati Mobility radeon HD 2600 and when i enable the propriatary driver for it (fglrx) i can't log out without getting a black screen, and i've tried adding TerminateServer=true to my kdmrc
<flaccid> chrisrogers: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the error
<chrisrogers> oh
<stdin> flaccid: possibly
<chrisrogers> thanks
<mot_> is it me
<mot_> or is there no longer a 'fetch gpl'ed themes' button in emerald?
<baudthief> mneptok: http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/797/797927p1.html <-- check out the videos, marvel to behold at 1080p
<flaccid> stdin: do you know if there are any apt situations not handled by adept now?
<stdin> mot_: emerald is dead, their svn repo no longer responds
<baudthief> rip emerald :(
<mot_> responded to me just now
<mot_> i did the svn ls blah blah
<mot_> and it crapped out a bunch of themes
<stdin> flaccid: don't think so, it even pops up and asks me what display manager I want to use when I install more than one
<lmcjfer> hi, good evening, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and have a problem I was wondering is a known fault
<stdin> mot_: last time I tried it died, but that was a while ago now
<flaccid> thats good news. i just wish that kubuntu/ubuntu wasn't so buggy. each new release there is too many bugs imo
<y0y0x> o.o
<mot_> try again
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i'm sending it to you see if you can find anything, i cna't make heads or tales of it, i'm not really a noob but there's not too much i can do
<mot_> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<poseidon> How do I make it so that kate doesn't save everything as x.x~?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: pastebin please
<flaccid> !pastebin | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> flaccid: then you should go fix them ;) testing pre-releases is a good way to find bugs that devs won't run into
<stdin> mot_: where are you checking for the button though?
<rahmed> hey guys, I want to apt-get install from /var/cache/apt from my local machine
<Dr_willis> poseidon,  its saveing the 'backups' with a ~ at the end. theres options  in the menus to disable that
<rahmed> how can I do this ?
<flaccid> stdin: unfortunately i don't have enough time for the project and a lot of people dislike me heh
<stdin> rahmed: it does it automatically
<rahmed> so it won't go out on the internet
<flaccid> if its in the cache it won't d/l it again rahmed
<rahmed> okay thank you guys
<stdin> rahmed: not if it already has the deb, no
<rahmed> need to reboot
<chrisrogers> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64459/
<rahmed> thanks
<chrisrogers> flaccid: that's a neat little service
<linuxguymarshall> I am not upgrading to 8.04 because the servers are getting bombed and the servers are slow as hell. Any idea when they will get some bandwidth?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: anything look suspecious
<baudthief> linuxguymarshall: I'm getting 1.1Mbytes/sec here
<leo_rockw> linuxguymarshall: if you can use torrents download an alternate iso and upgrade from that
<stdin> linuxguymarshall: use a local mirror
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten the cd's off torrents very quickly today. :)
<lmcjfer> after the successful installation, gnome desktop is not starting
<leo_rockw> linuxguymarshall: it took me like 40 minutes to get that iso
<flaccid> chrisrogers: well there is no errors in it technically. so kdm won't start? goto a tty and do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; startx and then look at the screen and see if it returns an error when it tries to start kde manually
<Dr_willis> but i know better then to try to upgrade till like monday or tuesday
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: you can upgrade from an alternate cd
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw,  yep. :) theres that way also.
<chrisrogers> flaccid: it will start, but i can't log off without having a black screen come up and i've tried adding TerminateServer=true to my kdmrc
<tekteen> ﻿Hi all! Can someone help me with my wireless? I installed hardy and now udev is not finding my wireless card. Can someone walk me through editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to include my wireless card?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: it won't shut down, log off, or restart, or even ctrl+alt+bksp
<andrew_> I am having a problem with Guidance (on Hardy).  When I plug it in, guidanc'e icon shows that I'm plugged in and charging.  However, it's not changing the brightness nor swtiching to dynamic.
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis: i upgraded at the beta for testing. then downloaded an alternate cd and did a fresh install on thursday :-P
<andrew_> Essentially it's staying as if it is running on battery.
<flaccid> chrisrogers: does it freeze up - prevent you from getting to a tty when that happens?
<mot_> hmm
<leo_rockw> andrew_: click on the battery icon on the traybar and adjust the settings
<chrisrogers> flaccid: yep
<mot_> i put a bunch of emerald themes in ~/.emerald/themes
<mot_> but when i open emerald they don't show up
<mot_> any suggestions?
<andrew_> leo_rockw: that's useless as the setting it makes me adjust is the battery one.
<leo_rockw> andrew_: it lets me adjust both
<andrew_> leo_rockw: adjusting the main, has no effect
<flaccid> chrisrogers: which driver are you using - is it from the repos because it kind of doesn't look like it. ie. dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<andrew_> only the battery one has any effect
<leo_rockw> andrew_: mmhh... that sounds like a bug to me
<chrisrogers> it's flgrx
<flaccid> chrisrogers: where is it from
<andrew_> leo_rockw: I'm going to try rebooting and see if it detects it right if it starts like that.
<andrew_> (startes plugged in I mean)
<chrisrogers> flaccid: it came with 8.04
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i think
<baudthief> anything under ubunut that can visualise disk use?
<baudthief> *ubuntu
<flaccid> chrisrogers: we only supporty gutsy and prior here, please goto #ubuntu+1
<chrisrogers> flaccid: but it's from the repo's
<leo_rockw> baudthief: as in file sizes and stuff?
<mneptok> baudthief: df and du are fine for me
<chrisrogers> this is Kubuntu 8.04
<leo_rockw> baudthief: there is a graphical one... lemme see if i can find it... (i did a fresh install yesterday and i can't remember the name of the app)
<mneptok> flaccid: incorrect
<mneptok> flaccid: 8.04 is released, and thus supported.
<baudthief> leo_rockw: I hate it when that happens :P
<flaccid> when did it get released?
<chrisrogers> mneptok: thanks
<leo_rockw> baudthief: there's filelight
<chrisrogers> flaccid: a couple of days ago
<leo_rockw> baudthief: but there's another one i like better
<chrisrogers> flaccid: read up :D
<flaccid> well my cache is obviously stuck in my browser
<flaccid> much sorry for that, it still says RC2 for me hmm
<chrisrogers> mneptok: any help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ with a blackscreen on logout
<flaccid> chrisrogers: does the same thing happen when using ati or vesa drivers?
<mneptok> chrisrogers: ATI proprietary drivers? good luck.
<leo_rockw> baudthief: it might be kdirstat, let me apt-get it
<chrisrogers> flaccid: well havn't used ati drivers i don't think, but when using vesa drivers it works fine, but i have no 3d support which is what i want for compiz
 * mneptok doesn;t touch anything binary from ATI
<leo_rockw> baudthief: yes, kdirstat!
 * chrisrogers laughs out loud
<leo_rockw> baudthief: both filelight and kdirstat are good
<flaccid> chrisrogers: unfortunately ati is not great. which card is it?
<leo_rockw> i'm using ati's propietary drivers atm
<flaccid> im on fglrx as well atm
<leo_rockw> not the one from the repos, but the ones from ati.com
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i like my ati card (ATI Radeon Mobility HD 2600 256 dedicated, 768 shared by ram)
<chrisrogers> that's on a laptop too
<flaccid> thats a newish card. what does it show up as in lscpi chrisrogers
<baudthief> leo_rockw: Thanks!
<tyyrant27> my work computer is on ati's driver, it works very well for me
<leo_rockw> baudthief: no problem
 * flaccid will upgrade now so i can help
<chrisrogers> flaccid: lscpi?
<flaccid> many ati cards, many variables
<flaccid> chrisrogers: yes in konsole
<tyyrant27> true
<flaccid> or shell
<andrew_> leo_rockw: I rebooted and the results are even weirder.
<chrisrogers> flaccid: do i type lspci in console
<flaccid> chrisrogers: yes
<leo_rockw> andrew_: then it might be a good idea to report a bug
<flaccid> stdin: i shall test upgrade now from fully up to date gutsy to 8.04
<leo_rockw> andrew_: or to search launchpad and see if someone else reported it already
<andrew_> It starts out showing that I'm plugged in and batter is at 89% and charging.   When I unplug it.  It then indicates, that I'm still plugged in, and at 89% (and FULLY CHARGED)
<chrisrogers> lscpi command not found
<flaccid> andrew_: is the battery old?
<andrew_> Where do I go to report and/or check to see.
<tyyrant27> just finished my upgrade
<andrew_> flaccid: no, pretty new actually
<tyyrant27> seems to be working gtg
<flaccid> andrew_: ok
<flaccid> stdin: is lscpi not in 8.04?
<tyyrant27> it is
<stdin> yeah, it is
<lmcjfer> thanks for not helping at all
<andrew_> So, where would I find this Launchpad?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: try `which lspci`
<flaccid> !bugs | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leo_rockw> andrew_: launchpad.net
<chrisrogers> flaccid: not it just says /usr/bin/lspci
<chrisrogers> flaccid: now**
<flaccid> chrisrogers: do it with the backticks or just run /usr/bin/lspci it looks like your path is stuffed
<flaccid> how do i upgrade to the remix it is not detailed in the upgrade on the website
<chrisrogers> woah
<flaccid> it says i can get 2 dif releases on http://kubuntu.org/ so i click on upgrade and it doesn't mention kde4 remix in the upgrade guide :(
<chrisrogers> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<flaccid> chrisrogers: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisrogers> ok
<tyyrant27> flaccid: that is what im looking up now...
<poseidon> Are there any good kubuntu blogs out there?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64461/
<mrkeishii> which is better to use Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron or Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix???
<stdin> flaccid: one upgrades normally then installs kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<flaccid> stdin: i think this needs addressing asap
<Dr_willis> mrkeishii,  you can easially install kde4 later..  if you want kde4
<flaccid> stdin: then the upgrade guide needs this information and instructions..
<mrkeishii> and how do i do that
<Dr_willis> kde4 is  still very limited.
<leo_rockw> mrkeishii: kde4 is not ready for dailiy use, imo
<mrkeishii> oh
<Dr_willis> you can isntall kde4 later, same as you would any other app/desktop
<stdin> you can't just upgrade directly to kde4
<mrkeishii> so it would be better to download hardy version
<andrew_> leo_rockw and flaccid: In case you were curious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/213128  <--- same bug, on same brand laptop, so I guess it was noticed
<mrkeishii> so it would be better to download hardy version???
<chrisrogers> not if your in my shoes lol
<zoranoth> Any ideas regarding garbled text on the console after waking from suspend?
<stdin> mrkeishii: they are both hardy
<mrkeishii> oh
<chrisrogers> just one has kde4
<leo_rockw> andrew_: suscribe to it. if they find a solution you'll be the first one to know
<mrkeishii> but y r they saying kde 4 is not ready for daily use
<tyyrant27> there is an iso from englad that has kde4 on it i know that
<chrisrogers> nope
<chrisrogers> i want kde for windows
<stdin> mrkeishii: because that's what they think
<tyyrant27> i installed 8.04 and then installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<mrkeishii> so both are hardy
<stdin> if that's their opinion then fine
<mrkeishii> and
<flaccid> stdin: can you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=edit or get JR to do so? i don't want to attempt an edit on such an important document
<Brotherred> ditto that mrkeishii
<mrkeishii> they have two types then
<chrisrogers> hey flaccid any luck?
<mrkeishii> one 3.5 and second 4.0
<mrkeishii> oh
<andrew_> leo_rockw: already plan to do that :)
<mrkeishii> okay
<stdin> flaccid: I'll try and get round to it today
<leo_rockw> mrkeishii: there's kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron kde 3.5.9 and kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron kde4
<mrkeishii> but would'nt it be better to use KDE 4?
<flaccid> andrew_: thanks. i think i've seen this before but i thought it was my battery stuffed
<flaccid> chrisrogers: looking now
<chrisrogers> still unstable mrkeishii
<Brotherred> kde for win will help the N80 spread and help Linux desktop migration
<flaccid> stdin: thanks
<chrisrogers> ok flaccid thanks
<Dr_willis> mrkeishii,  if you have never used kde4... you may not like it.
<leo_rockw> mrkeishii: kde4 is still a work in progress
<mrkeishii> okay
<Dr_willis> 'work in progress' is being nice also. :)
<mrkeishii> understood
<maduser> where is kdm for kde4?
<mrkeishii> thanks to all
<mrkeishii> cya
<leo_rockw> maduser: kdm-kde4
<chrisrogers> if i knew i was going to have this many problems i wouldn't have done this in the first place
<maduser> thanks
<andrew_> flaccid: you have a vaio?
<flaccid> andrew_: nah ASUS W1000Na
<andrew_> ah
<flaccid> stdin: doing upgrade now. i click show terminal, it shows nothing!
<chrisrogers> i really wish i could just get this fixed
<Brotherred> OH and another thing I like about *buntu is that it is more for the GDM. Most of the themes that I down load from kde-look.org are actually gdm! oh well
<linuxguymarshall> I am on a 7.10 live dvd right now and have a question. If I hit version upgrade on my Live dvd when it is done installing will it be 8.04 when I boot? I can already install programs so will it work for a version upgrade?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: so its a case of it hangs on logout and thats  a hard hang right?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: yep
<chrisrogers> flaccid: brb
<flaccid> ok well im upgrading as well to check this out
<flaccid> stdin: the kde4 remix sits beside the normal stable release? ie. you select kde4 from the kdm dropdown after installing the package?
<stdin> yes
<Brotherred> linuxguymarshall: I think it will stay 7.10 untill you upgrade your version
<flaccid> ok cool. so its really just a cutting edge alternate DE
<zoranoth> For some reason I can't make the Panel icons small anymore with this install
<chrisrogers> flaccid: back
<flaccid> ok cool
<chrisrogers> flaccid: any luck :(
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i'm pulling my hair out here
<chrisrogers> flaccid: been working on it for 3 days
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i can't get any support anywhere
<flaccid> chrisrogers: well your xorg.conf is basica and doesn't do anything out of the ordinary. so im not sure why you get a lot of warnings and the crash
<linuxguymarshall> Brotherred:On the previous computer I was working on i installed VLC in Live mode and it was there when I rebooted. So mabye I can upgrade in live cd mode
<flaccid> chrisrogers: so you did kill kdm and run startx manually to test if it still hangs?
<flaccid> from a tty..
<chrisrogers> flaccid: no warnings, just a black screen when i try to logoff, restart, shutdown or kill X
<thadbry> has anyone had a problem installing packages w/ new ubuntu 8.04?
<chrisrogers> YES
<Brotherred> linuxguymarshall:  I would not depend on the live that is not what it is for
<flaccid> chrisrogers: and that prevents you from checking log anyway right because it hangs?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: yep
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i've tried everything on the net
<Brotherred> linuxguymarshall: it *may* work and that would be impressive. but I would not risk it
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i want my compiz and my logoff's to work right
<chrisrogers> flaccid: this is pissing me off majorily
<flaccid> chrisrogers: did you try the latest driver from ATI direct. you may need that
<linuxguymarshall> Brotherred:Ok, I just wanted to get as much done as possible. I really don't care just thought it would be nice
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i'll check but i don't think they have them
<flaccid> chrisrogers: don't worry ive had many ati problems to fix. at this point it looks more like the card model->driver
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: the fglrx drivers from the ati website improved a lot lately... they are still garbage but better garbage
<Brotherred> linuxguymarshall: if it is a wash either way then ok
<Brotherred> I would not hog my bandwidth that way on a test though
<flaccid> chrisrogers: feel free to remove fglrx and do http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<intelikey> might i sujest (to flaccid and chrisrogers) trying to pin point the actual issue.   maybe boot with "nosplash vga=0x0f05" || "noacpi" || "noscsi" ...   ?
<intelikey> flaccid or that ^
<flaccid> im not sure how that will help stdin
<flaccid> worth a try but im sure hmm
<intelikey> flaccid you may already know that it's the ati chip/s   just thought i might sujest a "process of elimination" on it.
<flaccid> intelikey: ok. how will that help the POE ?
<intelikey> flaccid if the ati vidio driver is the issue then it's most likely interavting badly with fbcon   so not using the framebuffer should circumvent the hang.
<flaccid> ok mad intelikey
<flaccid> chrisrogers: can you try that suggestion and report back?
<chrisrogers> intelikey: how do you do that
<intelikey> if it's acpi then turning that off should preven the hang.   and as for scsi   well it's not likely but it could be.
<chrisrogers> flaccid: how do i turn off the framebuffer?
<intelikey> chrisrogers boot time options
<chrisrogers> intelikey: grub.lst?
<flaccid> press 'e' at grub entry and then append the options?
<flaccid> or edit menu.lst
<chrisrogers> what options
<intelikey> chrisrogers better to jsut use the "e" == edit feature of grub at the boot prompt.
<chrisrogers> intelikey: ok, but what do i need to type in?
<intelikey> in order try the three things i listed.  { "nosplash vga=0x0f05" || "noacpi" || "noscsi"}      if the first doesnt help try the next.
<flaccid> just append all options yeah
<intelikey> chrisrogers that will go on the  "kernel" line
<flaccid> so add nosplash vga=0x0f05 noacpi noscsi (to the end of the entry)
<flaccid> yep kernel line ^^
<chrisrogers> have to keep scsi on, using sata drives
<flaccid> np
<chrisrogers> ok, brb guys thanks
<intelikey> chrisrogers as i stated try the first then the second...  not both  cause you wont know which helped...
<chrisrogers> but if i turn off scsi then won't my sata drives not work?
<intelikey> hopefully you wont get that far down the list... :)
<chrisrogers> ok
<chrisrogers> so try each one seperately?
<intelikey> yes
<chrisrogers> ok brb guys thanks
<thadbry> has anyone had a problem with updates since installing 8.04?
<flaccid> i'd do the first 3 to see if it does anything then eliminate it down from there if it does succeed. thats just what i would do but to save time
<flaccid> intelikey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/222298 :(
<intelikey> flaccid yeah that would work too but i'm thinking that your first guess is probably right.    ati + fbcon !
<flaccid> lol the fb is your first guess
<flaccid> at this point my money is on the driver
<intelikey> well the dirver selddom does that with fbcon not in use though
<flaccid> intelikey: his xorg log showed a lot warnings which i don't think would be related to fb
<intelikey> flaccid is that bug supposed to be related ?
<mot_> what repo do i need to enable to get libdvdcss? can't play dvds =\
<flaccid> intelikey: negative
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mot_> thanks
<flaccid> !info libdvdcss | mot_
<ubotu> mot_: Package libdvdcss does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> dang
<mot_> yea, i know i need libdvdcss
<mot_> but it's not in the official repos
<flaccid> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> dang. sorry i bb in 10mins
<intelikey> i'd check the page    ^
<olrrai> hello
<chrisrogers> ok finally figured out how to do the nosplash vga thingy
<chrisrogers> nothing out of the ordinary on startup
<GothicD3vil> hello
<chrisrogers> here we go with shutdown
<GothicD3vil> hey can i ask something?
<olrrai> anyone try kubuntu 8.04 remix?
<intelikey> you just did
<GothicD3vil> not yet
<intelikey> <GothicD3vil> hey can i ask something?  <- question #1
<GothicD3vil> hey I'm from Puerto Rico and here Linux Kubuntun is not that famous, how can i get programs for it?
<intelikey> !packages | GothicD3vil
<ubotu> GothicD3vil: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<GothicD3vil> thanks i'm new using this
<olrrai> GothicD3vil: los puedes bajar de internet con algun gestor de paquetes
<mot_> man
<mot_> i still can't find repos with w32codecs and libdvdcss3
<GothicD3vil> gracias estoy bajando el OS ahora y pues intentare instalarlo ya q solo se bregar con Mac y Win
<intelikey> mot_  i can not verify that they are avalable for hardy (i'm on dapper)  but if so that first url "http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html" should have a link to what you want.
<soulrider> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<olrrai> anyone try kubuntu 8.04 remix? How is it going?
<mot_> nah
<maduser> kde4 remix?
<mot_> i need w32codecs and libdvdcss
<thadbry> I'm using kubuntu 8.04
<mot_> and can't find any current working repos with them :(
<thadbry> not well so far
<olrrai> Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0
<stdin> mot_: they should be available in medibuntu repos
<stdin> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've enabled desktop effects.  however, alt-f4 doesn't work.  all other combos work.  any ideas?
<intelikey> mot_ and if they aren't in medibuntu repo for hardy, then just follow that page and grap a .deb and install it.    you do know how to install a debian package don't you?
<mot_> yea
<stdin> intelikey: we even have a GUI for that now ;)
<stdin> called gdebi
<stdin> grabs deps too, quite nice
<intelikey> thought they had a kdeb too ?
<stdin> they split it, gdebi-{core,gtk,kde}
<intelikey> ah ok.
<intelikey> lets see. how hard would it be to script that....     dpkg -i "$@" && apt-get install -f
<Dr_willis> That wont get the dependencies I thought.
<rignes> Hello everyone.
<stdin> yeah, but it can check if the deps are available
<rignes> Anyone here  having trouble installing add-ons in firefox 2 in hardy?
<stdin> and it's in ubuntulang, er I mean python
<intelikey> stdin oh pre-checking deps would take a little more code... but not a lot.
<Brotherred> does kubuntu come with slmodem in the repos? Will it scan and recognize most modems on install?
<thadbry> rignes:  I was having problems with firefox 2, I used firefox 3 that comes standard now, uninstalled the add-ons that weren't working, and then reinstalled them and everything seems to work fine now
<intelikey> !info slmodem
<ubotu> Package slmodem does not exist in hardy
<Brotherred> I mean does kubuntu have scan modem in the install scripts?
<stdin> Brotherred: I think that's in the restricted-drivers package
<stdin> and the sl-modem-daemon pacakge
<intelikey> Brotherred ah scanmodem   yeah
<chrisrogers> i'm back
<flaccid> wb
<Brotherred> it has scanmodem? cool
<chrisrogers> none of those worked, but i did find something interesting
<Brotherred> that is some thing anyway
<rignes> thadbry: Thanks, but I'm trying to install an addon that won't work on Firefox 3 yet.  So I'm sort of stuck on 2. :(
<flaccid> Brotherred: did you check restricted drivers
<Brotherred> I just now thought of it
<chrisrogers> intelikey: i tried those and none seemed to work, but i did figure something interesting out
<intelikey> Brotherred no. it doesn't have "scanmodem" package, it has sl-modem-daemon
<Brotherred> will be hogging the repos on every level first chance I get later today
<thadbry> rignes:  have you tried what I suggested, I thought Firebug wasn't supported on 3, but it is
<intelikey> chrisrogers i'm all ears
<Brotherred> sounds even better
<chrisrogers> intelikey: when the screen goes black, i can override the freeze by hitting my power button a crapload of times, but then it restarts no matter what option i choose
<Brotherred> rings: HI from lottalinuxlinks and tllts
<chrisrogers> intelikey: eariler on
<Brotherred> ringes: he
<Brotherred> hi
<rignes> Brotherred: Hey.
<chrisrogers> intelikey: looks like that's my only option if i want to do anything, shutdown, restart, anything i'll just hve to do that
<baudthief> my dist-upgrade appears to be hanging on "setting up wvdial", it's said 2 mins remaining for the past 20mins
<intelikey> chrisrogers normally pressing and holding for about 10 seconds the power button will do that.    that's known as "hard reset"
<rignes> I don't remember see you in those other channels, unless you go by a name different that you have your nick set to now.
<flaccid> chrisrogers: tried the ati drivers from official site yet?
<flaccid> intelikey: hard power off/shutdown :p
<Brotherred> you been using Kubuntu long?
<Brotherred> nope I seen you there with this name of mine
<intelikey> flaccid ummm maybe i was hitting it more than one time then holding   lol
<Brotherred> or while using this name
<flaccid> hehe
<intelikey> sorry.
<xoqa> umm... how do you go dual screen?
<Brotherred> something
<flaccid> atx 2 specification
<xoqa> i just plugged in my crt to the ol lappy
<xoqa> should i restart X?
<flaccid> xoqa: configure via system settings | display and monitor
<intelikey> chrisrogers ok.  i have one other thing that you might test quickly.   (might need to check with flaccid, to make sure that the config isn't rewriten each boot) but you can change the vidio "driver  ati" to "driver  vesa"   and test that.
<xoqa> flaccid: hmm.. it doesn't show my seperate monitor there
<intelikey> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf     ^
<flaccid> intelikey: i think you were not alive before. using vesa and ati works
<flaccid> xoqa: there is an option to enable dual display
<intelikey> oh he did that already ?
<intelikey> sorry i did miss that.
<flaccid> yeah.. thus why i suspect its the fglrx driver specifically
<flaccid> np y0
<flaccid> i suspect many people upgrading as mirrors are slow
<intelikey> then yes if not using the frame buffer with it.  doesn't fix it.    change drivers.
<chrisrogers> ok i'm back
<flaccid> wb
<chrisrogers> temporary internet outage
<chrisrogers> storms like crazy here
<chrisrogers> anyway
<flaccid> joy
<intelikey> chrisrogers ok flaccid updated me on more of what all you have tested.    change your display driver.
<chrisrogers> intelikey: to what?
<chrisrogers> intelikey: i've tried every one out there
<chrisrogers> intelikey: i think
<flaccid> chrisrogers: just make sure you remove the repos fglrx before installing the official one
<intelikey> use vesa  if you have to until there is a fix.
<flaccid> chrisrogers: you tried 8.4 from http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html ?
<xoqa> flaccid: in the hardware tab?
<flaccid> xoqa: yes
<chrisrogers> flaccid: yea it didn't even pick up i had an ati video card, must not have configured it right
<chrisrogers> flaccid: after installation
<flaccid> xoqa: enable in hardware tab then enable in size tab
<intelikey> lshw -C vidio
<flaccid> chrisrogers: that doesn't tell us the specific issue at all
<xoqa> flaccid: not seeing it
<chrisrogers> flaccid: what specific issue?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: you know my issue
<chrisrogers> flaccid: :D
<flaccid> 'didn't even pick it up'
<flaccid> you wouldn't even get to your issue..
<flaccid> intelikey:  [12:55] <chrisrogers> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<rignes> Oh well, it's not permissions stopping me from installing any extensions in firefox-2
<xoqa> flaccid: http://bayimg.com/CajcOAAbi
<intelikey> arrrr it's called display     -C display    sorry
<chrisrogers> i'm just going to have to deal with this myself aren't i
<flaccid> xoqa: have you restarted X ? you will need to do that because it doesn't pick it up dynamically
<xoqa> ah
<xoqa> heh, that's what i asked earlier :)
<xoqa> brb
<flaccid> chrisrogers: no. we will help you if you install the official driver.
<chrisrogers> i wish there was a number i could call or something with the people who created this stuff on the other end
<flaccid> chrisrogers: you can pay canonical for support iirc
<chrisrogers> no ty
<intelikey> chrisrogers call ati
<intelikey> they did it.
<flaccid> or you can just do what we said and we can help once you have installed it
<intelikey> wasn't the open source community that made your system this hard to deal with.
<flaccid> xoqa: which driver are you using ?
<chrisrogers> intelikey: flaccid: i am trying to tell you, i have the official linux fglrx driver installed, not the ati one
<flaccid> chrisrogers: thats not what you said before
<baudthief> I think update-manager killed my machine
<flaccid> that doesn't make sense
<flaccid> you said it was from the repos, i want you to remove that and install from ati's site
<xoqa> ah suweeeet
<baudthief> wvdial failed to upgrade, just hanged for over 30 mins - I got a few prompts saying my machine might be unsuable, and it's going to run dpkg --reconfigure, it did, then it crashed
<xoqa> it detected it automatically
<xoqa> wish i could assign the new screen to workspace 2
<xoqa> flaccid: i'll look
<flaccid> xoqa: thats a relief
<baudthief> now everytime I try to sudo something, it says "unable to resolve host baudthief"
<xoqa> flaccid: not really sure.. i think radeon
<chrisrogers> flaccid: the ones from the repositories
<intelikey> chrisrogers flaccid has been telling you for, ever sense i got here, to install the "official ati driver"
<xoqa> ati
<chrisrogers> intelikey: from the ati website?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: i've been asking you to try the offical driver direct from the site for quite a while now
<intelikey> chrisrogers yes
<rignes> Ok, I'm totally stumped.  Google searches aren't turning anything up.  Anyone else here manage to get any extensions at all to install in firefox-2?
<flaccid> here is the link again lol http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<chrisrogers> intelikey: the last time i tried this file, it wouldn't come up that i had an ati card
<chrisrogers> intelikey: i don't know if i configured it right or not or whatever
<flaccid> chrisrogers: like i said we can help you with that once its installed
<chrisrogers> intelikey: how do you install a run file again
<flaccid> exactly chrisrogers could of been user error...
 * chrisrogers jumps from the thunder
<flaccid> chrisrogers: you must remove fglrx first! use sudo sh /file.sh
<flaccid> i mean sudo sh ./file.bin
<intelikey> chrisrogers   bash path/to/file.run
<xoqa> flaccid: anywhos.. not seeing the dualscreen option
<chrisrogers> intelikey: thank you, that's the right extention
<xoqa> the monitor says "unknown" still
<intelikey> flaccid ummm is dash or bash linked th sh now ?
<xoqa> and g.card ati
<flaccid> chrisrogers: read the instructions.. https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat84-inst.html
<flaccid> intelikey: no idea, sh should be fine for a compiled binary
<baudthief> guys... help, I cant sudo, and if I reboot, my machine will break
<intelikey> hehhe that's a fix you are in there baudthief
<flaccid> intelikey: the ati doco suggests using sh command
<intelikey> baudthief what did you do to it ?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i did all that, but idk how to use the aticonfig command at all
<baudthief> dist-upgrade crashed, it tried to run dpkg --reconfigure, but that crashed too
<chrisrogers> brb
<baudthief> now everytime i try and sudo, it says "sudo: unable to resolve host baudthief"
<baudthief> so I cant correct the problem ;\
<flaccid> chrisrogers: idk? um like i said we can help you once this is set up. we need specific errors to help otherwise the scope is millions of possibilities
<intelikey> flaccid ok.   i was just reflecting on the many file.* installers that borked on sh cause they aren't really posix complient.
<intelikey> baudthief hostname
<flaccid> intelikey: ouch. yeah i come from bsd so we generally look for a the particular shell requirement that sh can't provide heh
<baudthief> hostname returns "baudthief"
<baudthief> I'm screwed aren't I?
<intelikey> baudthief i'm trying to recall what exactly that error is telling us.  i think it is a variable not set correctly, just can't recall exactly what to fix.   and it probably wouldn't matter.  you can't fix anything without root access anyway
<flaccid> yeah um whats the problem baudthief
<intelikey> broke sudo
<baudthief> flaccid: dist-upgrade crashed out, tried to recover, then it crashed again, now sudo wont work
<chrisrogers> broken module now that i removed fglrx driver
<flaccid> right. did you check /etc/sudoers to make sure it is right and that you are in the admin group?
<jermain> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<baudthief> flaccid: I cant do that without sudo'ing :P
<flaccid> chrisrogers: what do you mean? i don't expect fglrx to work until the repos one is remove, the new one installed and then rebooted
<flaccid> baudthief: you never set a root password?
<intelikey> baudthief you can look.    cat /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> not that it helps.
<chrisrogers> "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded."
<flaccid> its protected intelikey
<baudthief> intelikey: permission denied
<intelikey> flaccid ? really.   didn't use to be
<baudthief> flaccid: I have, everything (including sudo) was fine before dist-upgrade
<flaccid> chrisrogers: where is that coming from?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: system settings, clicked on Monitor & Display
<flaccid> baudthief: what does it say in /var/log/messages after trying sudo?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: why are you going there?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: it's not even using the generic driver right now
<Ketrel> Question, is there any reason Pidgin isn't installed with all of its dependencies?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: isn't that the aim of this procedure?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: to make sure that the fglrx driver is gone and it was using the generic one again
<chrisrogers> how do you reinstall a module
<baudthief> ok that was weird, it just started working again, I'm root
<baudthief> hooray!
<intelikey> flaccid on baudthief's issue.   he showed the cli error message  "it says "sudo: unable to resolve host baudthief""
<flaccid> chrisrogers: don't call it generic. you can only verify for real what is being used etc. by looking in the log. kubuntu only supports the repos driver so i wouldn't expect the gui front end to handle it
<flaccid> baudthief: what does host -v baudthief return?
<chrisrogers> i forgot what the driver is called, V something
<intelikey> baudthief and flaccid i have see a hostname issue cause that.  with nothing wrong with the "sudoers/root jr." stuff.
<baudthief> flaccid: Host baudthief not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<baudthief> I managed to somehow get "sudo su -" working, and am now root
<flaccid> baudthief: it wants resolution via dns it seems. i guess need to change lookup order if you don't have it in dns
<baudthief> I tried that maybe 3 times before to no effect, then it just started working
<intelikey> ah /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname   not set correctly
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i forgot what the driver is called, V something
<Mikau> hi
<leo_rockw> hello Mikau
<intelikey> needs 127.0.0.1 localnost   > ^
<Mikau> can you help me with amarok?
<Mikau> it doesn't play mp3 files...
<intelikey> i remember now.     it's a messed up localhost
<chrisrogers> .run file again intelikey
<flaccid> chrisrogers: do a sudo aticonfig --initial -f and then restart X and then pastebin both xorg.conf and the log for me
<flaccid> yeah you are most probably right intelikey as defaults is hosts then dns iirc in ubuntu
<leo_rockw> !pm | Mikau
<ubotu> Mikau: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<chrisrogers> !.run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leeuw> Mikau: it probably needs the codec for that; go to install applications and search for mp3; then install the codecs you find
<chrisrogers> !run
<chrisrogers> damnit
<intelikey> flaccid yes i have broken su/sudo that way myself a time or three.   it's a hostname issue.
<Mikau> ok...
<flaccid> chrisrogers: whats the problem?
<baudthief> intelikey: you're right, /etc/hosts somehow stuffed up
<intelikey> chrisrogers    bash path/to/file.run
<intelikey> chrisrogers sudo it
<chrisrogers> thanks
<intelikey> baudthief welcome.
<flaccid> for ubuntu you want 127.0.0.1       localhost and 127.0.1.1       computername in /etc/hosts
<leo_rockw> Mikau: it's not legal to include mp3 codecs in the base installation
<flaccid> canonical hostnames should have dns resolution as a best practice
<Mikau> Leeuw: can you tell me where i can find that application?
<intelikey> flaccid can bee one line.     127.0.0.1 localhost my_special_name.blah_blah_blah
<flaccid> no it can't, they are different IP addresses in this case
<baudthief> intelikey: but now this other problem lol, I'm afraid to restart - is it possible to get update-manager to pick up where it left off? already did 'dpkg --configure -a'
<leo_rockw> Mikau: amarok should ask you if you want to install mp3 support the first time you try to play and mp3
<Y-Town> anyone know the command in 8.04 to rebuild x on kde4?
<chrisrogers> flaccid:
<Mikau> o..
<Mikau> ok
<chrisrogers> chrisrogers@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ aticonfig --initial -f
<chrisrogers> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<chrisrogers> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisrogers> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1
<chrisrogers> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<chrisrogers> chrisrogers@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Leeuw> Mikau, go to start menu, start add/ remove applications, then type mp3 in the search box, you should find some codecs then
<Leeuw> Mikau: I' ll check myself too
<Mikau> ok
<stdin> !paste > chrisrogers
<intelikey> flaccid always worked for me and i have done that several times. several machines flaccid    but you are probably right, it's probably a bad advice!
<flaccid> chrisrogers: try under sudo please chrisrogers
<flaccid> intelikey: negative. tbh i don't know why ubuntu uses 127.0.1.1
<Leeuw> Mikau: correction: it' s add/remove programs
<chrisrogers> flaccid: ok that worked, now what
<Mikau> ... i cant start that because it's upgrading.. (Adept, isn't it?)
<phil_> can anyone helpo me switch screen resolutions?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: restart x?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: yes
<leo_rockw> Mikau: wait until it's done
<chrisrogers> stdin: sorry man
<Mikau> ok..
<Mikau> it will take a loooong time...
<Mikau> i just finished installing kubuntu here
<leo_rockw> Mikau: play some ogg vorbis in the meantime :-)
<Mikau> ok...
<Mikau> i'll try to find any...
<leo_rockw> Mikau: download some music from jamendo.com
<Leeuw> Mikau: you' ll find the Gstreamer codecs, is there a tick in he box ?   If there' s not, that's the problem; install them and it should work (maybe needs a restart, probably not)
<Y-Town> anyone know the command to rebuild the x server?
 * baudthief cries
<baudthief> I'm afraid to reboot lol
<Mikau> ok... i'll try that later...
<leo_rockw> Y-Town: it's in your xorg.conf
<intelikey> flaccid oh   maybe i was not clear     i have   127.0.0.1 localhost something   \n 192.168.*.* something      didn't mean    that it had only one line.   just that it can resolv your hostname to the 127.0.0.1 and to localhost on one line.
<leo_rockw> Y-Town: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mikau> but do i have to pay to download music from "jamendo.com"?
<Y-Town> leo_rockw: thanks
<leo_rockw> Y-Town: np
<Mikau> ok
<leo_rockw> Mikau: nope
<Mikau> 10x
<leo_rockw> Mikau: it's all creative commons
<intelikey> and i drifted off topic didn't i.
<phil_> is there a gui option somewhere to switch screen resolutions?
<flaccid> intelikey: yep thats normal on unix, but not sure why ubuntu uses 127.0.1.1 ... for the canonical hostname
<flaccid> phil_: system settings | monitor and display
<intelikey> flaccid me either.
<flaccid> lol ah well hehe
<Leeuw> Mikau: please use the name of the person you're talking too at the start, makes it less confusing and gives an attention sound to that person (he may be doing something else too); just type two or three begin letters, then press tab to get the whole name
<rignes> For anyone who noticed my question before, i worked out how to fix that firefox-2 error when installing extensions.
<Mikau> Leeuw: ok... actually, it's the first time i talk on konversation...
<leo_rockw> Mikau: IRC is fun! :-P
<rignes> The trouble seems to have come from the fact that I ran firefox 3 and then tried to run firefox-2 w/ the 3.0b5 .mozilla directory.   I nuked that directory and started over.  Now I can install extensions.
<phil_> it's saying it's trying the new screen size and giving the timer bar but the size is the same
<Mikau> leo_rockw: yep...
<intelikey> multi-player notepad
<phil_> I got stuck with 640 x 480 when my daughter presses something wrong in tuxmath fullscreen mode
<Mikau> leo_rockw: hey.. do you know how to write in japanese/chinese/korean in kubuntu?
<Leeuw> Mikau: no problem, we've all been here for the first time once, I' m kinda new to it myself; someone taught me too, that's what it' s about, isn' t it ?  <tańcze>
<intelikey> phil_ maybe ctrl+alt++ ?
<leo_rockw> intelikey: no, that would be gobby :-P
<intelikey> gobby ?
<leo_rockw> Mikau: you need to install scim or one of those. i had it working before (just for kicks) but i don't really remember how to do it
<leo_rockw> intelikey: multiplayer-notepad
<Mikau> leo_rockw: ok...
<intelikey> leo_rockw never heard of gobby. sorry.
<Mikau> leo_rockw: but where can i find that scim?
<baudthief> personal settings/files/etc are pretty much installed int ~/home right?
<leo_rockw> intelikey: it's a collaborative text editor. i was just kidding
<baudthief> *in
<intelikey> !info scim | Mikau
<ubotu> mikau: scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<leo_rockw> Mikau: everything is in the repos
<leo_rockw> Mikau: but i don't know if that's exactly what you need
<leo_rockw> !info gobby | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3 (hardy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<leo_rockw> but irc is better... :-P
<intelikey> toshe
<Mikau> leo_rockw: is there anything else to write asias characters?
<leo_rockw> Mikau: i'm pretty sure there is, i just don't remember. i speak spanish :-P
<leo_rockw> Mikau: i only got it working once, just to see how it was done, then i forgot about it and never documented it
<Mikau> leo_rockw: and i speak portuguese...
<intelikey> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ooops.
<leo_rockw> either pt or br :-P
<intelikey> yeah pt was what i was thinking of.
<leo_rockw> Mikau: there's an ubuntu forums administrator who lives in japan. he has a blog, i'm pretty sure he explains how to make that work on ubuntu... lemme get you the url
<leo_rockw> Mikau: http://kmandla.wordpress.com see if you can find some information there
<baudthief> is /home the only "important" dir I should back up, as in, files/settings for evolution etc
<intelikey> $HOME is.
<intelikey> which is normally /home/your_name/
<phil_> thank for the help everyone :D all good after a restart :)
<baudthief> yup, sorry, meant ~/home heh
<Mikau> leo_rockw: i WAS going to use ubuntu...
<baudthief> or rather ~/
<Mikau> leo_rockw: but it wasn't opening mp3!!
<intelikey> ~ == $HOME
<leo_rockw> Mikau: it can't open mp3 for legal reasons. you need to install a package to make it work
<baudthief> cool
<Leeuw> Mikau: did check for that codec ?
<Mikau> Leeuw: not yet..
<intelikey> baudthief i normally use $HOME because dir names can have the tild char in them.
<leo_rockw> ~ sweet ~
<intelikey> cuts down on confusion
<Leeuw> try it, be sure to tick the box on the right: proprietary software, you' ll find it, then it will work.   You' re looking for gstreamer codecs
<Leeuw> Mikau:  try it, be sure to tick the box on the right: proprietary software, you' ll find it, then it will work.   You' re looking for gstreamer codecs
<Mikau> ok
<Mikau> Leeuw: ok...
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: amarok should prompt him to install the codecs and do it automagically
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: problem is he's already installing stuff
 * intelikey is not a fan of "automagic krap"
<Leeuw> leo_rockw:  ok, so he' s not finished downloading...   I thought he had..
<rignes> Is there a Automatix or easyubuntu replacement?
<leo_rockw> intelikey: neither am , but in his case would be the best
<flaccid> rignes: yes. kubuntu
<flaccid> well adept manager
<intelikey> rignes it's called "restricted drivers"  i think
<Odd-rationale> rignes: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: so if you' re downloading the autoprompting for codec get's f* d ?
<rignes> ahhh ok.
<flaccid> yeah that package
<Odd-rationale> rignes: and jockey-kde
<intelikey> restricted-extras  sorry
<rignes> apt-get install restricted-extras?
<intelikey> no.
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i'm guessing it will try to install and tell you you can't because apt is already being used
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> rignes: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rignes> Gotcha.
<rignes> Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: beat you!
<intelikey> beet ya
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: I was already wondering why the auto-thing hadn' t happened, that's probably it
<Odd-rationale> [23:35:25] <Odd-rationale> rignes: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> [23:35:26] <intelikey> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<leo_rockw> rignes: unless you wanted a destructive equivalent of automatix :-P
<intelikey> not on my screen
<Odd-rationale> I was one sec faster
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: thought he might' ve missed it, many people do for some reason
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: hardy was my first fresh install since the automagic thing was included. it worked perfectly for me.
<rignes> leo_rockw: No, don't want destructive. ;)
<flaccid> Odd-rationale: i guess you don't know how irc works..
<intelikey> Odd-rationale you are lagging.
<rignes> Does the restricted extras include win32 codecs?  I imagine not.
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: although linux users are genrally better at reading dialogs than the  win-people where I work; the auto worked fine for me too, did so in Gutsy as well; it's beautiful, luvvit
<Odd-rationale> i know... 1 sec lag... :(
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: one of the plusses of (k)ubuntu
<leo_rockw> rignes: medibuntu does...
<rignes> Thanks.
<leo_rockw> rignes: idk if restricted extras does too
<leo_rockw> i doubt it
<chrisrogers> flaccid: ok i'm back
<flaccid> wb
<intelikey> flaccid which did actually post first ?   cause i might be lagging a little too ?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: ok i'm back
<chrisrogers> flaccid: more problems tho
<flaccid> intelikey: on my screen it was you
<Odd-rationale> :'(
<leo_rockw> intelikey: you won on my end. i have 358ms of lag atm
<flaccid> 217ms here
<flaccid> chrisrogers: what are they
<intelikey> .325 here
<chrisrogers> flaccid: got the ati driver installed, works beatuifully, but now when i enable compiz it turns the whole screen white and i can't use it at all
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: did you enable aiglx and composite in xorg.conf?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: compiz is dead. what kubuntu version is this?
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: no clue
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: and did you include fglrx in compiz whitelist?
<flaccid> chrisrogers: usually there is a little more config for compiz fusion etc.
<glyphy> where is the xorg.conf that the DVD uses stored? the one in /etc/X11/ doesn't seem to have anything in it
<Mikau> leo_rockw: hey ... i tried to open a mp3 file with amarok but when i click to install mp3 package, it stops working...
<leo_rockw> Mikau: are you still installing something else?
<Mikau> leo_rockw: nope
<amit> Mikau: seems like you are using gutsy..it doesn't quite work in gutsy
<chrisrogers> flaccid, leo_rockw how do i do all that stuff
<intelikey> glyphy ?    you playing dvd's from the console ?
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Mikau> amit: no... i'm using feisty faun...
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: you need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leo_rockw> Mikau: ooo, you're on feisty! that's why
<amit> Mikau: have you tried installing libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<glyphy> intelikey: i ran the hardy dvd and it got the x config right. my old one stopped working after the upgrade, so i'm trying to get back to a workable state
<Mikau> amit: how do i do that?
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: what do i put in xorg.conf?
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: and where?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: h/o
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: ok
<flaccid> chrisrogers: please read the above link
<intelikey> glyphy oh.  sorry.  i misunderstood you.   my bad.
<amit> open up konsole -- type this-->  sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<intelikey> glyphy it isn't stored on the dvd it's reconfigured each boot time.
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: aha !  feisty...
<glyphy> intelikey: it there any way to find out what the current settings are?
<Mikau> amit: it isnt't working...
<amit> Mikau: what's it say?
<glyphy> also, i seem to remember there being a cmd-line for configuring x, but i can't remember it now. something like xconfig or something
<Mikau> amit: well... i can't translate it exactly to english...
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: that changes __everything__!
<Mikau> amit: but
<Mikau> amit: i'm gonna try..
<amit> Mikau: you will have to enter your own password when its asks for it
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: yep; do you know if feisty uses gstreamer ?
<Mikau> amit: yeap
<Mikau> i did that..
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i don't remember
<Mikau> actually, the root pwd and mine are the same...
<chrisrogers> my window's are moving, very .... slowly
<Mikau> it was unable to lock administration directory..
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: http://paste-it.net/public/t30c820/
<amit> Mikau: yes, because *buntu uses sudo
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: hm... let's hope that apt get works, else the search for mp3 and codec in add/remove should do it ?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: check if you have those
<intelikey> glyphy you can boot to the non-GUI installation and login on a console and run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select the driver for your hardware or the   vesa (generic vga) driver   and  ctrl+alt+del should  fix you.   but i would sujest running    startx  to make sure rather than just rebooting.  saves time.
<Mikau> amit: kubuntu?
<amit> Mikau: seems like some another instance of apt-get is already running
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i never use add/remove :-P apt-cache search is how i roll
<Mikau> how can i stop it?
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: oh yeah, well I'm lazy ;-)
<amit> Mikau: type this in konsole --> pidof apt-get
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: me too, yakuake is faster :-P
<Mikau> amit: and now?
<intelikey> killall apt-get
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: yakuwhat !
<glyphy> intelikey: ok, i'll try that. thanks
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: you might need to put your driver in compiz whitelist too
<flaccid> yakuake rox my sox except for the paste several lines bug that puts them on 1 line
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: how do i do that?
<leo_rockw> !info yakuake | Leeuw
<ubotu> leeuw: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: lol
<Mikau> it worked!!!
<amit> Mikau: kill <number>
<Mikau> amit: it worked!!!
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: and where is that xorg.conf file i forgot
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amit> Mikau: good :)
<flaccid> chrisrogers: have you tried the link yet?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: make a copy before you change it
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: thanks
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: ok
<Mikau> amit: with that i'll be able to open mp3?
<flaccid> the documentation is updated/written for a reason :0
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: a konsole in quake-style ..?   Do you get to shoot the errors with a big gun ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: if you're terminal addicted you'll love yakuake
<amit> Mikau: you still have to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: it's a drop down console a shortcut away
<Mikau> amit: noo... i mean... with libxine i'll be able to open mp3?
<GothicD3vil> hey
<amit> Mikau: if it still doesn't work, try this
<amit> Mikau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/108760
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: Oh.. yeah, I' ll like that, I get fed up with opening the large window everytime for one command
<Mikau> amit: with libxine i'll be able to open mp3?
<amit> Mikau: seems lik there's a lotta trouble in getting feisty to run mp3s
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: yakuake and katapult are my bread and butter
<amit> Mikau: not sure man...seems like there's a bug...follow the link i have provided
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: now I understand quake-style
<Mikau> amit:
<Mikau> amit: ok
<leo_rockw> Mikau: why did you install feisty anyway... (just wondering)
<Mikau> leo_rockw: well... i installed gutsy or something before... but i just can't work with gnome..
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: just to make sure... you're using ati's privative drivers, right?
<leo_rockw> Mikau: there's ubuntu gutsy (gnome) and kubuntu gutsy (kde)
<leo_rockw> Mikau: feisty is just an older version
<Mikau> leo_rockw: and the only kde version of ubuntu i have is feisty
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: ooooohhhh, that's coooollll, thanx !   now to check out catapult (never really bothered)
<Leeuw>  <tańcze>
<Mikau> leo_rockw: i didn't download feisty... i ordered it some months ago xD
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: with katapult you press alt + space and you can call any app from the menues
<amit> Mikau: you can always install the kde packages on ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Mikau: some months ago must have been last year :-P
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: yes
<amit> Mikau: that way you will have two DEs and you can use the one you like :P
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: nothing is smooth, scrolling, moving, nothing
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: sheeezz, where have I been ?!?
<Mikau> xD
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: yeah, that's the ati drivers for you
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: hahaha
<Leeuw> leo_rockw:  maybe I should read trhe kde intro...
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i increased your productivity 390%
 * intelikey is yet to test that katapult thingy
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: fershure
<Mikau> leo_rockw: last year xD
<Mikau> leo_rockw: is there any problem using 7.04?
<Mikau> leo_rockw: any bug or something?
<leo_rockw> Mikau: hardy came out yesterday, that's 2 versions after the one you have
<amit> Leeuw: instead of using katapult, how about using Alt+F2 ? :P
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: so what do i do now, restart X?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: yup
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: I always hated the startmenu, especially with my double screen, it ends up on the other mon when it' s to big (and it is)
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: ok brb
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: and pray everything works
<Mikau> leo_rockw: i know...
<leo_rockw> amit: katapult is nicer :-D
<Mikau> leo_rockw: i downloaded the beta version xD
<leo_rockw> amit: and katapult has some extra features
<amit> leo_rockw: hmm..it suggests :P
<Leeuw> amit: that's cool too, not such a nice pic though...   is it built in kde ?  (katapult is extra deamon, right ?)
<leo_rockw> amit: like a calculator, or spell checker
<amit> Leeuw: yes...built-in.. nothing fancy
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: what xtra f ?
<leo_rockw> amit: autocomplete for all apps too
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: katapult is an app, not a daemon
<Odd-rationale> is there katapult for kde4? or has the kind of been replaces with alt+f2 ?
<amit> leo_rockw: hmm...
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: still really jumpy on scrolling and moving windows, and i havn't tried compiz yet
<leo_rockw> Odd-rationale: i think i saw it for kde... but i'm not possitive
<Leeuw> amit, yeah, but if katapult is a deamon, switching it of lightens my sys, wich I always strive for... still waiting for the xtra opts though to make up my mind
<Oleg_> People, how do I install ntfs-3g in kubuntu?
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g | Oleg_
<ubotu> Oleg_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: app, ok, how did it end up in memory at start then ?
<leo_rockw> Oleg_: what version of kubuntu? doesn't it come by default in hardy?
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: installing compiz back i'll let you know how it works
<Oleg_> maybe
<Odd-rationale> brb
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: and if I don' t need the xtra's how do I remove it ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: that's not a daemon, nor a service
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: sudo apt-get remove --purge katapult
<amit> Leeuw: autocomplete, calculator, spellcheck..i don't fancy that stuff, cuz I almost always know what I wanna run
<GothicD3vil> kubuntu hardy have beryl?
<leo_rockw> amit: me too... from katapult
<trophyhead> hi all = )
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: beryl doesn't exist anymore
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: tell me about the xtra' s !?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: calculator, spellchecker
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: autocomplete
<amit> leo_rockw: yeah...but my system is like 256MB of RAM..so I am kinda striving to get rid of apps that are replaceable
<GothicD3vil> and what can i use to play with the computer like beryl?
<Leeuw> amit: I agree on spellcheck etc, I' vre my own built in at school long time ago, still works fine
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: ok lol
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: should i have done sudo apt-get install compiz* ?
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: beryl and compiz came back together. we have compiz fusion now
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: how do I xs them ?
<chrisrogers> hey flaccid
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: compiz comes by default in hardy i believe
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: it's not on by default, just installed
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: I love the autocompl though...
<flaccid> heya chris
 * flaccid is named chris as well
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: yup, alt+f2 doesn't have that for all apps, just the ones you previously opened
<chrisrogers> flaccid: how do i add my driver to the compiz trusted thing or whatever
<intelikey> fordham
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: ok, so it gets smarter... over sessions or per session ?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: there should be a file in /usr/bin/compiz or smth like that
<amit> Leeuw: thats true :)
<chrisrogers> thanks leo
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: idk, i stopped using alt+f2 since i got katapult
<amit> Leeuw: over sessions
<leo_rockw> !pm | GothicD3vil
<ubotu> GothicD3vil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah anglo trash..
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: that was beryl, but beryl is gone
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: what do i add to that file, fglrx?
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: it was replaced by compiz-fusion, which is an upgraded version
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: exactly
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: nice, thanks
<flaccid> chrisrogers: are you sure its needed. its usually not at all..
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: yeah, it might not be needed
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: well we'll see first
<Leeuw> amit: leo_rockw  the jury's still out, think I' ll use' m both...   Still, I love kde, was on gnome for some time, switched & never went back...
<flaccid> thats why we have the guide
<chrisrogers> is there a command to turn off compiz?
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | chrisrogers
<ubotu> chrisrogers: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: kwin --replace
<flaccid> its there ^^
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: alt+f2 and type "kwin --replace
<Odd-rationale> "
<leo_rockw> flaccid: that's old, kubuntu comes w/ compiz installed in hardy
<leo_rockw> flaccid: so it says in kubuntu's site
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: i really wish i could get my smooth mouse scrolling and window moving back
<chrisrogers> anybody know why it's doing that?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: i gave up on compiz a long time ago
<Odd-rationale> It comes with a compiz installer, but not compiz itself...
<Leeuw> flaccid: what WM does kde use then ?   it's own or something ?
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: kwin
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: kwin
<trophyhead> does kubuntu read parity or pre-fetch on my computer, should I enable this to have it work better or maybe even faster??
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: leo_rockwok, can I get more settings on that, like in compiz ?   Or do I need compiz then ?
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: what video card do you have?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: kwin-kde4 has composite. kwin doesn't
<flaccid> leo_rockw: sorry didn' know it was outdated
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: in kde4, kwin has its own compositing
<flaccid> Leeuw: kwin
<flaccid> oops
<leo_rockw> flaccid: i asked about that a couple of days ago, otherwise i wouldn't have known :-P i don't use compiz
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: now I understand why that thing with composite enable didn' t work...   Is kde4 stable enough to switch ?
<GothicD3vil> give me a second because this is a try laptop
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: One GSoC is to have the cube effect for kwin. so soon you  won't need compiz at all for kde4
<baudthief> Hooray my machine didn't break after reboot!
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: it's ok... i wouldn't use it on a dailiy basis tho...
<baudthief> stupid question, but how do I know I'm running 8.04?
<HUDMeister> Yesterday, when I plugged in my USB flash drive for the first time, my 7.10 AMD64 system froze - clock didn't change but my mouse still worked.  I had to run to work so I had to hard reset the PC.  When tried to boot the PC after I returned home, it will never enter the OS.  I did notice that it is in an endless loop of ubuntu boot up "attempt to access beyond end of device" for sda1.  any ideas? I'm stumped.
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: I'm waitning at least for the next release...
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: what'sGSoC ?
<baudthief> everything looks exactly the same as 7.10 lol
<flaccid> yeah im outdated myself with this stuff
<leo_rockw> baudthief: lsb_release -a
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: Google Summer of Code
<chrisrogers> Odd-rationale: LMAO
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: ok
<baudthief> leo_rockw: cool, thanks... I'm running 8.04
<baudthief> yay? :P
<leo_rockw> HUDMeister: next time don't hard reset again, next time use the raising elephants method
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: raising elephants?
<HUDMeister> what is the raising elephants method, and how can i recover my system?
<Odd-rationale> rseiub
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: leo_rockw, what;s the problem with kde4 now ?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: that's my blog's name too :-P raising elephants is so utterly boring is a mnemonic rule
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: it is stable. it is just not complete
<flaccid> chrisrogers: so whats the current problem?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: there are some things you can't configure. some apps are not even ported yet
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: http://code.google.com/soc/2008/
<chrisrogers> flaccid: nothing right now, still installing all the components for compiz
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: it's a way to turn off your comp without breaking anything. alt + sys req + reisub
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: what's missin that's important ?   (think it's answered, thanx for link !
<flaccid> chrisrogers: coolio
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: amarok2 !
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: what is reisub?
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: doesn' t amarok 1 run n it ?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Raising_Elephants
<Odd-rationale> Leeuw: adept, guidance-power-manager konversation, amarok2, etc...
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: yup
<GothicD3vil> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<Leeuw> Odd-rationale: leo_rockw hm...   how fast are these people ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: 4.1 should be out in july or so, 4.2 should be out in december/january
<GothicD3vil> leo_rockw: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 with 8MB-128MB dynamically
<GothicD3vil> allocated shared graphics memory
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: I' ll get it for my birthday then July...
<GothicD3vil> is a laptop
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: 4.1 should be good enough for dailiy use, 4.2 should be good enough to ditch 3.5 and switch to kde4 completely
<Mikau> hey guys... thank you very much... i can now open mp3
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: might chack it out thou
<leo_rockw> Mikau: don't forget about those ogg, tho. jamendo rocks
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: yeah, i installed it a while ago to try it, it's really good but it needs more work done
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: nvidia's are better for compiz
<Mikau> leo_rockw:
<Mikau> leo_rockw: ok
<Leeuw> Mikau: did you get it going ?
<leo_rockw> Mikau: and jamendo ships mp3s too
<Mikau> Leeuw: yeah
<HUDMeister> how can i recover from an endless "attempt to access beyond end of device" during bootup?
<Mikau> leo_rockw: rigth! can you tell me again that guy's blog
<Leeuw> Mikau: I see you did, great !   welcome to the world of building yer box !
<Mikau> leo_rockw: the one who lives in japan...
<flaccid> HUDMeister: never seen that. try google?
<leo_rockw> HUDMeister: try using the live cd and running a disk check
<Mikau> Leeuw: 10x
<leo_rockw> Mikau: http://kmandla.wordpress.com
<HUDMeister> tried google...  i cant find anyone that has the problem during boot up
<leo_rockw> Mikau: idk if he has the answer there, he might, but i'm not positive
<Mikau> leo_rockw: ok
<leo_rockw> Mikau: just remember that google is your friend too
<Mikau> leo_rockw: and, again, what is that program name?
<Mikau> leo_rockw: sc something..
<ronnie> Is x86 same thing i386, to install on older desktops?
<Leeuw> Mikau: scim
<leo_rockw> GothicD3vil: just one thing... don't switch to gnu/linux just for the eye candy... you'll be disappointed
<Leeuw> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<leo_rockw> Mikau: what Leeuw said
<Leeuw> hey ?!?
<Leeuw> suhweet
<leo_rockw> !info scim
<ubotu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<Mikau> leo_rockw: ok
<Mikau> Leeuw: thanks
<Leeuw> coffee, anyone ?
<leo_rockw> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> boo
<Leeuw> 7:15 am here...
<leo_rockw> 2:13 am
<Odd-rationale> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<leo_rockw> Odd-rationale: thanks :-)
<Odd-rationale> !helpsnack | leo_rockw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpsnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> !helpersnack | leo_rockw
<ubotu> leo_rockw: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<leo_rockw> haha, i didn't know that one
<chrisrogers> #compiz
<Mikau> wow... adept is now working.. xD
<Mikau> ---installing scim
<chrisrogers> compiz isn't working now
<Leeuw> nice wizza coffe, that ubotu-cookie... where is it though, it's not in the cookie-jar... ?!?
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: you' re late, I' m early..
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i should be sleeping, flisol is tomorrow
<Leeuw> leo what's flisol ?
<leo_rockw> latin american festival of software libre installation
<leo_rockw> a huge install fest
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: it's happening in many cities of southamerika
<Mikau> hey guys... i'm leaving now..
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: wow !
<Mikau> here it's 2:20 AM
<Mikau> xD
<Mikau> cya
<Leeuw> Mikau:  bye, take care !
<Mikau> u2
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: this is a list of all the cities involved: http://www.installfest.net/FLISOL2008/Ciudades
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: welll , I' ll be there in spirit; have some new old p4 to tst, and maybe build a new xtra rig wizzit...
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: man !   That' s some party...   And all the rooms are in a chat or on the net or so ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: it's my first time in an install fest. i hope i don't destroy somebody's harddrive :-P
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: lol
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: no, we gather
<Leeuw>  <glupek>
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: like, in real life
<Leeuw> by th way, do you get the puinguin ?   or yer own theme ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: all those cities will have an event where people take their computers too
<ISS_Student> I wish they would have an install fest here in Salt Lake City
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: dif' rent types event ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: just one install fest event per city listed
<Leeuw> ISS_Student: yeah, me too, her in Amsterdam would be nize
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: there will be stands of different distros and some lectures too
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: i'll be in the ubuntu-ar stand, as always
<ISS_Student> Or even a Ubuntu users group would be nice.
<Leeuw> leo_rockw:  should be fun...   ubuntu-ar issa... ?
<Leeuw> argentina ?
<ISS_Student> I've gotten a few people at school (ITT-Tech) runing on Ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: exactly, the biggest ubuntu local community team
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: so I heard... in america or the woild ?
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: we had a party on thursday in my city for the hardy release.
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: in the world, except for the US of course
<leo_rockw> the US has the local community teams divided by states
<Leeuw> ISS_Student: are you sure there' s no group in SLC ?
<Odd-rationale> the us is part of the world
<Odd-rationale> ...
<leo_rockw> Odd-rationale: but the US has the local community teams by states, not just a big one for the whole country
<ISS_Student> Leeuw I heard there is supposed to be one but I can't find there meetin times and location
<Odd-rationale> I'm in #ubuntu-dallas only 7 peeps (including ChanServ)
<leo_rockw> we usually hang out on irc, the forums and the mailing list
<Leeuw> ISS_Student: I just googled ubuntu salt lake city, got: Ubuntu Utah Gutsy Release Party  in salt lake city, wAS 2007, BUT SEEMS THERE is A GROUP IN THE VINCINITY.. ?!!
<leo_rockw> our mailing list is huge!
<Leeuw> SORRY FER CAPSLOCK FOLKS
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: caps are autopilot for leetness :-P
<chrisrogers> flaccid: how do i remove this driver
<ISS_Student> Hmm there is a Ubuntu-UT channel
<chrisrogers> flaccid: how do i remove this driver
<flaccid> dont know.
<chrisrogers> i'm tired of it
<flaccid> did you read the doco from ati, chrisrogers?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: there might be a script in /etc/ati
<chrisrogers> flaccid: yes
<chrisrogers> flaccid: wait what?
<flaccid> well im still waiting for you to report specific problems
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: depending on the version...
<flaccid> instead of being 'tired of it'
<Leeuw> ISS_Student: it 's called 'The Ubuntu Utah LoCo team' party was at Paradise Cafe, 618 East 400 South Salt Lake City UT 84102.   That info should get you their adress on the long run ?
<chrisrogers> well let's see, i can't move windows, scroll smoothly and every time i install and enable compiz it turns the whole screen white
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: well, there might not be an address... (i mean, physical one) ubuntu-ar doesn't have any headquarters
<flaccid> and you blame the driver. did you ever think the problem is compiz-fusion or that maybe logs should be checked?
<Leeuw> ISS_Student: go to ubuntu wiki, search for utah, you 'll find a page of' m
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i don't f-ing know i'm getting tired of working on this for 3 day
<chrisrogers> flaccid: s
<flaccid> then give up. i mean there is two options here. persist or give up..
<flaccid> thats how linux is usually
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: makes sense...   with internet you don' t need a building anymore...
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: still I would not like to sleep on the net..   glad I have a building..
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: it'd probably be too noisy
<chrisrogers> flaccid: so what can i do, except revert to the original driver that came on there when i installed Kubuntu
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: the beeping, man the beeeeping alllll the time; drives ya nuts
<chrisrogers> flaccid: vega or something
<flaccid> chrisrogers: no. lets look at the problem closer instead of making assumptions!
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: well, considering the net is like 90% pr0n... i would like to stay there for a night
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i don't think i could get any closer than i have, my gf is getting pissed at me for sitting here working on this for so long and i'm getting tired of it
<Leeuw> leo_rockw: yeah, but it's all silicon...
<leo_rockw> Leeuw: silicon valley lol
<Leeuw> leo right
<flaccid> chrisrogers: welcome to linux.
<chrisrogers> flaccid: vesa that's it
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: as they say, you can only have a gf or linux. not both ;)
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i've been on linux for a while and never had this much problems
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: you can't have a g/f and linux... we use linux cuz we have no g/fs! :-P
<flaccid> ts up to you if you wanna cite logs etc. or just give up
<flaccid> chrisrogers: ive been on it probably longer and this is nothing compared to other problems
<chrisrogers> flaccid: well i have both and i want to keep both
<Odd-rationale> chrisrogers: good luck!
<chrisrogers> flaccid: i'm switching back to vesa driver
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: i heard linspire will help you w/ that
<amit> can't play videos in Kaffeine.. have installed all the required codecs... all i get is a blue screen
<flaccid> chrisrogers: if thats the case you will probably have better performance with the "radeon" driver
<Odd-rationale> amit: what type if file?
<amit> .avi
<amit> i have put the Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" in the device section of xorg.conf as told on the xine website
<amit> Odd-rationale: also, i have tried the xshm driver and it works fine, but its very slow
<chrisrogers> flaccid: so... now what
<Odd-rationale> amit: hmm. strange. I didn't need to do anything special after install kubuntu-restricted-extras...
<flaccid> chrisrogers: have a beer?
<chrisrogers> flaccid: more like a cigerette, i don't drink
<flaccid> cool
<chrisrogers> flaccid: no beer, no video, i'm screwed
<chrisrogers> flaccid: this sux
<flaccid> its pretty common
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: i know this won't make you any happier, but keep in mind this is ati's fault and not gnu/linux
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: :@ no... it dosn't make me any happier
<ISS_Student> Is it possible to play blu-ray dvd's in Kubuntu 8.04
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: but here's how i look at it, gnu/linux just relased this version of kubuntu and this card has been out for a while, so they should support it already
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: if you have the specs of the card i'll get someone to code the drivers for us
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: are you serious or being sarcastic?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: the latter
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: figured as much
<flaccid> i would contact ati/amd because it thought they were taking linux support more seriously now
<leo_rockw> flaccid: they are actually. last year the drivers were the biggest crap in the world
<chrisrogers> ok, i'll try that
<flaccid> well the new cards (which i thought) the HD2* series were to get the new driver with good support iirc. do some research i guess
<leo_rockw> feisty's live cd didn't even boot on my comp... i had to do a hack
<leo_rockw> flaccid: amd released some of the specs, so there should be a good open driver soon
<weswh-> does anyone have a problem where video (like xvid) has all kinds of 'tearing' in high movement scenes?
<flaccid> rightio, wonder when this driver is actually going to be released instead of being talked about...
<weswh-> happens in every player for me, kaffeine, mplayer...it's not unwatchable...i get by
<weswh-> but, very frustrating. has been this way for a year or so...i'm still on feisty. everytime a new nvidia driver comes out i cross my fingers
<weswh-> my brothers system (ubuntu not kubuntu) does the same thing
<chrisrogers> i'm removing kubuntu from my computer and just using vista, i get full 3d graphics support on there at least
<leo_rockw> flaccid: yeah... i hope we get those drivers before the end of the year
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: glhf
<chrisrogers> glhf?
<nexano> good luck have fun
<chrisrogers> oh
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: say hi to the drm for me
<chrisrogers> i'll stay on #kubuntu on mirc to keep up with you guys and you can tell me when gnu/linux or ati gets their heads out of their A$$es and gets on this
<intelikey> chrisrogers welcome to the wonderful world of "propritary" *****
<SiR-HaCk> buenas
<SiR-HaCk> alguien vivo?
<nexano> -.-
<leo_rockw> SiR-HaCk: este canal es solo en ingles. podes ir a #kubuntu-es para ayuda en español
<flaccid> its unfortunate that the open drivers from xorg don't cut it for ati or nvidia otherwise i would use them. if you are a bsd user like me the support is even worse!!
<SiR-HaCk> sorry
<intelikey> chrisrogers it's not gnu/linux   it's the hardware maker not opensourcing a driver
<leo_rockw> people get mad at linux for samba, for the drivers, for .doc not formatting correctly... i just don't get it
<chrisrogers> intelikey: yea but they should figure out some way to support it (GNU/Linux i mean)
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: when was the last time you donated money to the cause?
<chrisrogers> leo_rockw: not recently :P
<intelikey> chrisrogers and get taken to coart, suied for billions, and put in jail...
<Level15> jeez, apt is SLOW lately
<intelikey> yeah they should
<maduser> theres alot of people using it
<chrisrogers> intelikey: huh?
<leo_rockw> chrisrogers: hackers are not being paid as much as they should... and reverse engineering is not easy, particularly if they sue you every other day
<Level15> maduser: yeah... this is when i kind of wish linux wasn't so popular :P
<maduser> hehe
<chrisrogers> well i'm going back to windows i'll talk to yall there
<intelikey> chrisrogers you might want to read a little about how things actually work in the "dog eat gnu" world...   ;/
<Level15> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<nexano> so, when i try using twinview via nvidia-settings it restricts my second monitor to 640x480
<nexano> sound familiar?
<Level15> :@
<leo_rockw> Level15: you could try mirrors closer to your place maybe
<Level15> leo am using mirrors in my country :(
<leo_rockw> Level15: well, the mirrors __for__ my country are not __in__ my country
<leo_rockw> Level15: i live in argentina, they are in the UK
<leo_rockw> Level15: i'm using brazil's now
<Level15> i'm pretty sure Canada's mirrors are in Canada...
<leo_rockw> Level15: mmhhh... most likely lol
<Level15> or at the very least, in the US
<chrisrogers> well until they get support  for an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 with 256 MB of Dedicated VRAM and 768 Shared with the ram
<Myrth> hi, it looks like with KNetworkManager it is possible to choose wifi network only with the systray right click popup... in my area there's so many networks that it wraps to 3 columns and i can't find my network in there... is there another way to connect to WPA network?
<intelikey> chrisrogers again.   complain to ati  that's where the problem is.
<intelikey> not to mention "you bought it without doing your homeowrk first"    almost like bying an old mac and wondering why it wouldn't run windows...
<Ketrel> Myrth, you should be able to enter it manually if you choose "Connect to other wireless network"
<Myrth> oh, right, thanks :)
<DaBonBon> someone told me that snd-hda-intel was kind of disabled in hardy, to convenience the other sound card drivers. is that true?
<Myrth> sucks that i can't see the strength of networks when it goes to 2 and more columns
<leo_rockw> Myrth: you could report it as a bug, or maybe post about it in the brainstorm
<intelikey> DaBonBon maybe ask in #ubuntu if no one here knows
<DaBonBon> intelikey: the problem itself is not ubuntu or kubuntu specific
<leo_rockw> DaBonBon: but #ubuntu has more people
<intelikey> !drm | should include DefectiveByDesign.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaBonBon> leo_rockw: right, asked there already
<intelikey> DaBonBon correct  and the help base is larger in #ubuntu
<DaBonBon> btw, doesn't firefox look really ugly in kubuntu 8.04? the tabs and icons look so misplaced and misaligned
<Odd-rationale> DaBonBon: agreed. can't wait for a webkit kpart
<DaBonBon> infact, firefox looked much better in 7.10
<intelikey> oh here's a good one  http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/how_hardware_vendors_can_help.html
<Oleg_> People, help! I wanna use mplayer with coreavc decoder for playing h264 files
<Oleg_> to install command line mplayer, I gotta install mplayer-nogui package?
<DaBonBon> anyone noticed that after typing apt-get or aptitude foo bar and pressing enter, the complete system hangs for a moment? as it if is "searching" for something?
<DaBonBon> or is it only me?
<leo_rockw> Oleg_: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Oleg_> why mplayer, but not mplayer-nogui?
<Oleg_> I don't want gui mplayer
<Oleg_> only command-line mplayer
<leo_rockw> Oleg_: ooo
<Oleg_> thanks
<leo_rockw> Oleg_: yeah, then nogui
<hushaohua> ／／
<ere4si> !cn | hushaohua
<ubotu> hushaohua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<leo_rockw> gnite/day everyone, going to bed
<Ketrel> When using telnet, is there any way to make backspaces and arrow keys treated as such and not as adding in characters?
<intelikey> Ketrel ummm test.   alt+SysRQ+R    and try it.   if that doesn't help   ctrl+alt+f1  &  ctrl+alt+f7   should "un-do" it.
<Oleg_> I need to re-compile the kernel
<intelikey> Oleg_ you have done that before ?
<intelikey> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<intelikey> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Oleg_> ok, maybe I can install the pre-built package
<Ketrel> intelikey I will try that when I boot into kubuntu again, thanks
<Oleg_> I need the one that supports sse, sse2, mmx extensions
<Oleg_> I don't know why kubuntu didn't install it during installation
<Oleg_> how do I install the kernel sources
<Oleg_> ?
<JackWinter> any one care to have a quick look in adept to tell me which pulseaudio component was installed by default in 8.04 ?  i think there was just 1 lib when filtering with pulse.  wanna remove to get my sound working again.  will check out ubuntustudio to see how pulse works...
<baudthief> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, my samba mounts keep failing with "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name Multimedia/Unsorted not found"
<baudthief> I can browse the shares though, and they work fine on windows machines
<baudthief> any ideas?
<Oleg_> just tell me what package installs kernel sources
<intelikey> Oleg_ ^           if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<JackWinter> anywhere i can browse to see the default installed libs of 8.04 ?
<Oleg_> ok, it's linux-source-2.6.24
<zeno_> hi! my /etc/enviornment is set with a :~/src, but starting a new bash echo $PATH outputs it without! why could this be/how to fix?
<intelikey> !find linux-source
<ubotu> Found: linux-source, linux-source-2.6.24
<intelikey> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<maduser> for kde4 how to I add the number of desktops back to the taskbar?
<intelikey> right click the taskbar and add applet   pager?
<intelikey> no not pager?    something
<intelikey> idk
<donald__> Can somebody help me in the process of removing Kubuntu 8.04
<intelikey> maduser or umm kde4 may not have multiple desktops ....
<donald__> I'm in the Kubuntu liveCD and I'm unable to delete the linux-swap partition because it says it's mouned
<maduser> it does
<intelikey> donald__ sure.   delete the partition/s and fix the MBR
<maduser> I see 2 i want 4
<intelikey> donald__ umount it
<donald__> I dont know how to unmount it
<intelikey> donald__   sudo swapoff -a
<maduser> nevermind got it
<intelikey> maduser oh   right click the desktop and configure that
<donald__> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> maduser if all else fails     "kcontrol"   answers all
<intelikey> donald__ you do know you have to fix your MBR
<intelikey> !MBR
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<donald__> yes, intelikey I am aware of how to do that :)
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> just mentioned cause after deleting the partition that grubs files is on     you can't use grub to boot anything.
<delarooney> question bout wubi
<delarooney> I installed ubuntu base, and want to try switching to kubuntu, see if i like that desktop better.  Do i do it through a package manager or something, or should I run the wubi.exe from windows
<intelikey> !wobi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wobi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !wubi
<ubotu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Daisuke_Ido> delarooney, you'll install the kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic while you're in ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> then log out and choose a kde session
<kblin> hi folks
<krawczyk> czesc
<kblin> I'm running kubuntu hardy, and it seems like my sound is broken for everything apart from KDE system sounds
<Jucato> !pl | krawczyk
<ubotu> krawczyk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> (that's a first... everything except KDE sounds working :)
<krawczyk> ok dzieki pozdro
<kblin> so if I try to "test sound" from system settings, that plays just fine
<kblin> if I try to run an ogg file from amarok or mplayer, sound doesn't start for about 10s, then it starts with weird noises in the background
<drackmere> Not surprising, my sound really bites in 7.10.  I can't get it to get rid of the fuzz.
<kblin> same for wav files
<intelikey> "Some GNU/Linux operating system distributions add proprietary packages to the basic free system, and they invite users to consider this an advantage, rather than a step backwards from freedom."  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<kblin> it _was_ working in 7.10 just fine
<drackmere> Hardy for KDE is still in beta isn't it?
<kblin> is it?
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know how to move kooldock  from the bottom to the top? I can't find it in the pref...
<Jucato> see the channel's topic :)
<Odd-rationale> drackmere: no, it is official
<drackmere> I thought that the stable release was Gnome.
<kblin> the funny thing is that it seems to work just fine on my x86_64 box
<drackmere> Really? Why won't the upgrade show up in Adept?
<Jucato> you might be confusing the LTS mark with a release
<drackmere> Possibly.  Long week.
<drackmere> So here is a question, can I run compiz in E-KDE?  If so, how?
<drackmere> 7.10
<HunterSThompson> anyone know if Assasin's Creed works in WINE?
<Jucato> HunterSThompson: people in #winehq might know better
<HunterSThompson> thanks
<drackmere> Now if only that was H.S. Thompson.
<drackmere> :-)
<drackmere> Okay, I am suffering from brain death, just checked the site, sorry.
<drackmere> Any takers on the compiz question?
<drackmere> Okay, way past my bedtime, I will try tomorrow.  Thanks anyway.
<intelikey> who is H.S. Thompson ?
<drackmere> Hunter S. Thompson, just do a google on him, that will tell you all you need to know.
<ubuntu> ola
<Lynoure> Not really a help request yet, but if I have ati (floss) driver and soon an external monitor with bigger resolution than my laptop screen can do, what kind of hassle can I expect switching between them?
<Lynoure> googling for it does not work as all I get is solutions for the proprietary driver
<kblin> whoa
<kblin> I just killed X and ran mplayer from console, sound works just great there
 * kblin blames artsd
<corban> So is Kubuntu a decent distro?
<corban> i'm wondering if it's gona be worth moving from a source based distro to a binary based one
<kblin> depends how much time you want to spend compiling things, I gues
<kblin> but I figure most people here aren't exactly neutral
<intelikey> corban no
<corban> well...i like having the newest software available
<intelikey> corban it includes non-free junk by default.
<corban> non-free is fine
<corban> just as long as it has no price tag
<TimS> Does the dist update process create a log?
 * intelikey would rather pay for free/open-source  than recieve propritary without charge
<intelikey> TimS yes
<intelikey> TimS /var/log/dpkg.log
<TimS> Ok thanks
<intelikey> TimS note that is all dpkg actions not only an upgrade
<slawek> hello
<harold> hi
<corban> nothing wrong with propriatry
<intelikey> corban nothing right with it either.
<TimS> intelikey: I couldn't find it, but I did find /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and thats exactly what I want =]
<corban> why not?
<intelikey> TimS heh yeah that one too.   but there should be a dpkg.log there too.
<TimS> Okay, i guess its because I hadn't got to the download or install bit yet
<TimS> Oh, i see it now. Thanks
<corban> not trying to be difficult but why on earth would you pay for something open-source....may as well just get the source and compile it yourself
<robert__> Hi everyone - I got a bit of a problem: I want to throttle my cpu (to let it not overheat), but whenever I try e.g. "sudo -i echo -n "90:80:50:55:50:45" > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points" or "echo 4 | tee /proc/acpi/processor/P001/throttling" I just get "Permission denied"
<intelikey> intentionally difficult, but why on earth would you use propritary when there is free.   :)
<intelikey> robotgeek "echo 4 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/processor/P001/throttling"
<corban> because it's there...and may be better then free alternative....take ATi drivers for instance
<Lynoure> PolitikerNEU: why not just use power manager for that?
<Lynoure> PolitikerNEU: sudo does not pass over a >
<PolitikerNEU> ah, ok
<intelikey> Lynoure   tee   ^
<PolitikerNEU> I have tried power manager, but it is still too hot
<corban> look before i get people annoyed with me, i just want you to know i'm thinking of moving from sabayon to Kubuntu
<Lynoure> PolitikerNEU: something wrong with your hardware, then? (or fans not speeding up?)
<PolitikerNEU> fan is speeding up and it's blowing hot out of the fan
<corban> and i do greatly appreciate all the help
<intelikey> pipes and redirrects are stdout which is owned by the user and you can pipe into sudo  whereas tee can then write.
<Lynoure> corban: someone needs to write the source, it's not like it grows itself (more on #kubuntu-offtopic if you wish)
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... I just have used sudo su now
<PolitikerNEU> but thanks
<corban> ok
<corban> i know someone needs to write source
<Lynoure> corban: I'll happily explain more on whys, but not here :)
<intelikey> PolitikerNEU sudo -i
<intelikey> same as sudo su -      and if you did sudo su i hope you added the dash
<corban> i'm on offtopic
<PolitikerNEU> no, what is the dash needed for?
<intelikey> man su         in short it sets to login env
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<dave11> to bad kubuntu 8.04 isnt a LTS version
<Odd-rationale> dave11: I'm upgrading to 8.10 anyways... :)
<harold> hehe
<dave11> it rocks
<Odd-rationale> It would be boring to use the same version for 2 years...
<harold> i dont' care if its LTS... it still gets the ladies 8)
<harold> *not
<Repsa_Jih> Hello. I really need to make a larger backup (about 30Gig) of my hard drive. Therefore, I want to copy these files to another computer (WinXP). What is the best and fastest way to do this?
<dave11> lol
<Odd-rationale> especially if you get the new version FREE!
<intelikey> i need to start my upgrade process to 9.06 now to be done in time for the release...
<dave11> Odd-rationale: 8.10 thats cutting edge
<progzy> : Hi ! I have a keyboard problem : sometimes when I press a key it does not print anything on the screen ; does anyone know where the problem comes from please ? (I am in dual boot and it is ok on windows)
<intelikey> progzy is it a kernel issue or an xorg issue ?
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... If i do "echo 6 | tee /proc/acpi/processor/P001/throttling", system feels MUCH slower (so the command should have worked), but the temperature is still high
<PolitikerNEU> (of course I did echo 6 | tee /proc/acpi/processor/P002/throttling too)
<intelikey> progzy i mean is that problem repetable in console, or is it something that only happens in the GUI
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1 to reach a console    ctrl+alt+f7 to find xorg again.
<dave11> does kde 4 run better on 8.04?
<intelikey> PolitikerNEU did you not see my answer ^ up there ?
<intelikey> politikerneu; "echo 4 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/processor/P001/throttling"
<intelikey> you pipe into sudo tee
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, but I was in sudo su - now, but I'll try it
<intelikey> simple test;   echo boo | sudo tee /root/testing
<intelikey> sudo cat /root/testing
<PolitikerNEU> echo boo | sudo tee /root/testing
<PolitikerNEU> boo
<PolitikerNEU> root@robert-laptop:~# sudo cat /root/testing
<PolitikerNEU> boo
<PolitikerNEU> but I'm in "sudo su -" currently
<intelikey> it will work anyway
<PolitikerNEU> so sudo shouldn't be needed
<intelikey> no it's not while you are root
<progzy> intelikey : it seems both : console or GUI
<intelikey> infact   you can just redirrect echo from root.   echo ooob > /root/testing
<progzy> I ve just tesed
<progzy> *tested
<thumper> with compiz running in hardy with kde 3.5.9, how do I restart the window decorations after they crash?
<thumper> also, did anyone notice that their laptop became very unresponsive after the upgrade?
<intelikey> progzy ok that's a kernel/hardware issue.   i'm not sure what to tell you there.     at least you know where the problem is.    if you can't find someone in here or  #ubuntu that can help you    and no bug reports on launchpad about it.   check in  ##linux and #kernel   maybe.
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... ok, now I've done "echo 4 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/processor/P001/throttling" - but still, temperature isn't decreasing. (The command must have worked, see:
<PolitikerNEU> cat /proc/acpi/processor/P002/throttling
<PolitikerNEU> state count:             8
<PolitikerNEU> active state:            T4
<intelikey> progzy i have never found that particular issue before, so i'm clueless there.
<kblin> Repsa_Jih: use smbclient?
<jpatrick> thumper: compiz usually has a ton of problems...
<Malic> stupid question: i have removed firefox 3 and installed firefox-2. I want to start firefox with the command. How can i change this?
<kblin> progzy: and typing "reset" in the console doesn't help?
<Malic> with the command firefox
<thumper> jpatrick: yeah, but it was pretty good prior
<intelikey> PolitikerNEU idk.
<thumper> jpatrick: do you know how to restart the window decoration?
 * intelikey hides in fox-hole and srceems it's gonna blow !
<Hix-Nix> hey guys, i have a question about your livecd... does it have klamav on it?  im geeking on a effed-up win-blows box and its all messed up
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thanks anyway
<Hix-Nix> i need a quick livecd with AV support
 * thumper is pleased to have suspend/resume back
<jpatrick> thumper: to switch back to kwin? 'kwin --replace'
<intelikey> Hix-Nix why a live cd ?
<Dr_willis> I recall some rescue cd's that had clamv on them.
<thumper> jpatrick: not quite what I was asking, but thanks
<thumper> jpatrick: do you know anything about normal windows becoming non-responsive?
<Hix-Nix> intelikey, well, i just want to run an AV program on the winbows box. its a clients machine and my distro (gentoo) is down for the moment
<jpatrick> thumper: oh, xgl disables the hiberation options yes - at least it did here
<progzy> intelikey : ok thanks ... (Moreover it sometimes print more than one char at once - if I type "m" it could print "mmmmm" ...
<jpatrick> thumper: it's usually xgl eating all the memory..
<thumper> jpatrick: top says 99% idle
<progzy> kblin : I am trying ...
<thumper> jpatrick: but then the konsole stops updating and stops repainting for about 10s
<intelikey> Hix-Nix oh.   one could boot the ubuntu live and install clamav on it...   but i'd look for a rescue disk that the docter mentioned prolly
<jpatrick> thumper: I'd try uninstalling xserver-xgl and see if it helps
<thumper> jpatrick: this is even with kwin
<thumper> jpatrick: does that make a difference?
<jpatrick> thumper: it killed xgl here, which ate most of the memory when I used compiz, even with kwin
<thumper> jpatrick: ouch
<Hix-Nix> well, i know the gentoo based rescue cd HAS clam/klamAV on it... problem is the sourceforge page is down :(
<baudthief> does samba keep an access log somewhere? preferrably one that shows failed access attempts
<jpatrick> thumper: my personal experience was: Xgl == bad, compiz or kwin, and it removed hiberation options...
<Hix-Nix> so i need another quick fix
<Dr_willis> You can enable a lot of log options in the samba configs.
<intelikey> baudthief look in /var/log//
<progzy> kblin : I don't know what reset is supposed to know but the problem is still here
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  thers  /var/log/auth.log that may have some minimal info.
<kblin> progzy: reset the console
<baudthief> whoa this is weird: startsmbfilepwent_internal: file /etc/samba/smbpasswd did not exist. File successfully created.
<pradalover> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<baudthief> somehow it keeps losing smbpasswd?
<pradalover> why?
<jpatrick> pradalover: you cannot apt-cdrom the CD, because of the file system it uses
<Tidus> sorry about that guys... had to refresh my nick list and i forgot to part all channels.
<pradalover> like i know what you are talking about
<jpatrick> Tidus: no problem
<intelikey> pradalover you can comment out the line for the CD in your sources.list and go
<Hix-Nix> well, thanks guys. i appreciate the help
<pradalover> I'm thinking its no big deal
<progzy> kblin : ok ...
<baudthief> Dr_willis: doesnt contain anything about samba, netiher does anything else in /var/log/samba ;\
<wizard> okay so i installed the latest kubuntu off the live CD and it installed kde 3.5.9... instead of 4.0.8 which was the CD i thought i downloaded... and, it removed windows from my grub install
<Odd-rationale> wizard: that is ok. just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<wizard> Odd-rationale: and how do i get my windows partition back onto grub?
<intelikey> pradalover i would comment out the cd in the sources     if you don't you may find less friendly messages later on.     adept package manager  is one way to do that.
<Odd-rationale> wizard: reinstall grub?
<intelikey> or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add it manually
<wizard> Odd-rationale: kubuntu-kde4-desktop isn't in my list for apt-get
<intelikey> @ wizard ^
<Odd-rationale> wizard: running hardy?
<wizard> yes
<CapitalT> Hi, I had to install in safe graphics mode (because of gigantic fonts) and now my video driver is "vesa". How can I let it auto detect my real driver?
<Odd-rationale> wizard: did you apt-get update?
<dmitry_> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<wizard> ...lmao
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dmitry_> yeah)
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: have you tried to reconfigre the xserver in hardy. It is different now. you can't select driver...
<wizard> Odd-rationale: i did something really frickin dumb
<wizard> so dumb i wont tell you
<wizard> and its hilarious
<CapitalT> thanks
<intelikey> Odd-rationale i haven't seen hardy    no
<wizard> but ohh boy is it DUMB.
<intelikey> Odd-rationale have you tried    -plow
<Odd-rationale> wizard: too bad. I like to laugh at dunb people....
<wizard> lol...
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: what's that?
<wizard> be nice!
<wizard> this is shameful
<wizard> i burt the 8.04 disk and put it into the case with all my ubuntu cd's
<intelikey> Odd-rationale switch for dpkg
<wizard> and somehow, in a rash of genuine stupidity...
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<wizard> i pulled out my dapper cd
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: I'll try that next time..
<wizard> and totally installed dapper, oblivious to it until now
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: what does it do?
<Odd-rationale> wizard: ha!
<wizard> haha oh my god
 * wizard burries face in shame
<intelikey> Odd-rationale ummm   man dpkg-reconfigure        but in short -p priority
<Dr_willis> Nows the time to test the LTS upgrade feature!
<Odd-rationale> intelikey: oh, yeah. I've done that... didn;t work
<wizard> lol...
<intelikey> Odd-rationale hmmm
<wizard> nows the time where i hang my head low in shame and ask why my mother didn't abort.
<intelikey> can anyone confirm that  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow   <<< does NOT allow selecting the display driver in hardy ?
<rawleto> hmm
<rawleto> really?
 * rawleto don't bileive 
<rawleto> *believe
<Dr_willis> hardy is 'supposed' to be very auto-configuraing for the X settings..  I wouldent be suprised at that.
<wizard> are there no american mirrors yet for the remix verion?
<Dr_willis> Im cheating and using my old xorg.conf file.
<Dr_willis> wizard,  i used the torrents. and got it so fast.. my pc was smoking. ;)
<wizard> wheres the torrent for the remix?
<Dr_willis> with the other torrents on the ubuntu torrent site i alwys find by googling for 'ubuntu torrent'
<monkeybritches> wizard: http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/
<chris32882> alright, heres the story, Its been awhile since I used kubuntu....and trying to get back on track....how do I say...install firefox or search?
<Dr_willis> chris32882,  fire up the package maanger/add-remove programs tool and start installing
<Dr_willis> or use the command line tools.
<Odd-rationale> rawleto: try it. I bet you it won't work...
<jussio1> chris32882: kmenu - system -adept
<wizard> Dr_willis: nothin' came up for me with that search strand
<chris32882> alright, I remember there was a way to install the "Extras" for kubuntu? do you know what the line is?
<Dr_willis> I find that hard to belive wiz that 'nothing' came up when you googled for 'ubuntu torrent'
<wizard> well, nothing short of a few repositories of private trackers
<Dr_willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+torrent&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<monkeybritches> *cough* http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/
<jussio1> chris32882: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> first hit. has a link to all the ubuntu torrents that i think exist. 'officially'
<wizard> monkeybritches: that doesn't have a torrent link on there
<monkeybritches> Scroll down
<chris32882> ty  jussio1
<jussio1> !torrents
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<monkeybritches> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Dr_willis> is where i always  go.
<wizard> okay finally there we go
<wizard> hopefully this will o nice and quick
<wizard> so i can walk this mistake of shame off and learn from my mistakes lol
<tony403> anyone here use ubuntu also? is there anything missing in ubuntu you can do in kubuntu?
<wizard> configure anything tony403
<Dr_willis> I alwyas install ubuntu and kubuntu desktops. I like some of the ubuntu tools for some tasks.
<Odd-rationale> tony403: more like the other way...
<monkeybritches> They're basically the same
<momal> Hey I just updated to hardy from gutsy and now I am getting this weird error in Kaffeine, "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed." Details: "All Video Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone know how I can go about fixing it ?
<wizard> gnome tends to overstupify things.
<rawleto> what's name of daemon for autoupdate kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> and under gnome, thers some kde tools i perfer
<Odd-rationale> wizard: I'm seedin the alt cd right now :)
<monkeybritches> KDE is prettier :)
<wizard> im doing the regular desktop one, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> policykit isn't intergrated in kubuntu
<wizard> Odd-rationale: i cant get over how i somehow managed to install dapper without even catching it once that it was the WRONG cd
<intelikey> have you slashed your dot lately ?
<tony403> i was thinking of trying ubuntu for a change but afraid i'll be missing something after using kde a while
<wizard> i'll never again do a linux install while on a narcotic sleeping aid.
<Odd-rationale> and you can't watch youtube vidoes in kaffeine like you can in totem...
<wizard> in soviet russia, youtube watches you Odd-rationale
<Dr_willis> tony403,  its trivial to have kde and gnome both on the same machine.
<intelikey> lol
<Odd-rationale> but in all. I still like kde better! :)
<chris32882> check out the korean baby singing "Hey Jude" pretty cool
<tony403> Dr_willis, yes, i know. i haven't tried it but was going for a light install
<Odd-rationale> I remember the first time I tried KDE i couldn't figure out how to delete folders/file. Because whenever I click on them it would open... :/ I ended up doing it from the terminal...
<harold> ewwww totem
<wizard_> hmmm
<Odd-rationale> now, ctrl+click seems natural...
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  i tend to do a 'click/drag/select box' to select files. :)
<monkeybritches> Probably not as cool as the three-year-old Chinese girl who can solve a Rubik's cube in two minutes.
<harold> that just made me feel so worthless
<tony403> ok, so i'll go with kubuntu again. does anyone suggest kde 4.03?
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: for single files
<Odd-rationale> tony403: i'd reccmend getting kubuntu 3.5.9
<t3hwiz0rd> installed dapper instead of hardy... this is the dumbest thing i've done since engagement.
<chris32882> check it out monkeybritches, surprised a lil toddler like that can sing the song, in english
<Odd-rationale> tony403: then install kubuntu-kde4-desktop if you really want it.
<Odd-rationale> tony403: you can choose kde/kde4 session in the kdm login screen
<monkeybritches> I just upgraded to 4.03 and wished I had installed it from the start instead of upgrading
<t3hwiz0rd> kde 4.0 is more or less cutting edge and isn't considered stable
<Dr_willis> i barely consider kde4 'useable' :)
<t3hwiz0rd> install kde 3.5 on the back end to make sure you've got a stable desktop to revert to incase things get... messy? :-)
<monkeybritches> Now I've got to get rid of all the older versions of apps from 3.5
<t3hwiz0rd> i downgraded :D
<t3hwiz0rd> to dapper :D lmao
<t3hwiz0rd> by mistake...
<Dr_willis> monkeybritches,  oddly enouhg - i had kde3 and 4 both installed in the beta.. then one day a lot of the redundant kde3 apps that were in kde4. got removed... Not sure what did that.
<Odd-rationale> anyways. gtg. good night all!
<harold> gnight night
<monkeybritches> Maybe if I do nothing they'll go away
<intelikey> t3; i'm using dapper full time.    have been sense about a month before it released.
<intelikey> it doesn't seem like i've used ubuntu for three years
<intelikey> doesn't seem like i've used linux for 9 years...   where did the time go
<Pennycook> I've just installed Hardy on my laptop and I'm trying to get to my desktop from it. I can ssh but not sftp or fish. Any ideas?
<tony403> anyone know if there's an option yet to hide the panel in kde4 to use your own dock?
<intelikey> Pennycook hmm no, i was just testing and anything i can ssh into i can fish:// into     are you getting an error message ?
<monkeybritches> Right-click on the panel > Configure Panel > Hiding > Hide immediately
<jussio1> tony403: probably best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<tony403> jussio1, thanks, will do
<delarooney> Just used package manager to install kubuntu.  how do I get the kicker program to show up?
<intelikey> Pennycook you are using the same username and password for ssh and fish://  ?
<tony403> monkeybritches, thanks, just wondering. haven't installed the latest one yet
<chris32882> whats the command to search in the terminal? -s?
<monkeybritches> np
<tony403> last time the panel would mess up and i couldn't use a different one because it wouldn't hide
<Dr_willis> delarooney,  what exactly did you install?
<intelikey> chris32882 find ?   or  grep ?
<Dr_willis> delarooney,  the complate kde/kubuntu desktop is in  the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<delarooney> kubuntu desktop from synaptic
<Pennycook> intelikey: I was, yes.  It's just sorted itself out, the password box was appearing behind Konqueror. ^^;
<monkeybritches> delarooney: Alt-F2 > Kicker, or 'kicker' in terminal
<monkeybritches> chris32882: What are you searching for?
<intelikey> Pennycook oh   i see.     heh   ok.
<chris32882> I know I could use the manager, but I want to get used to using the terminal again
<delarooney> okay.  Now I have that kicker toolbar, but I have the old ubuntu toolbar at the bottom now
<chris32882> want to install firefox browser
<chris32882> want to be able to search using apt-get
<intelikey> apt-cache search blah
<Dr_willis> delarooney,  you just ran kicker, (a kde app) while using gnome..  :) thats what you asked how to do...
<Dr_willis> delarooney,  if you want the whole kde desktop. logout and use the menus on the login screen to select KDE
<intelikey> chris32882 and for details   apt-cache show blah
<chris32882> alright
<delarooney> hm... I'll try.  thanks
<Dr_willis> Gotta love it when you answer a question and its not really the right question the guy was mening to ask.. :)
<intelikey> save a sudo    don't need to be root to search packages
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah that looked like a loaded question from word one.
<delarooney> wow.  thanks.  this is cool
<intelikey> well i'm done.
<chris32882> alright, it asks if I am root, which I am how do you enter my name and pass?
<monkeybritches> prefix your command with sudo
<tony403> anyone know if kde comes in the ubuntu dvd and vice versa?
<Dr_willis> delarooney,  so much easier then what you expected eh?  :)
<The_ManU_212> hi
<monkeybritches> It's available, but Gnome is installed by default, and vice versa
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to make a backup of all my files in /home/manu
<The_ManU_212> so i made sudo cp -r  /home/manu /media/usbsik/destination
<The_ManU_212> but du -shm shows a difference of some mb, is that normal?
<Dr_willis> tony403,  i do not think it does.
<The_ManU_212> and some directories of my buckup now have only root rights (reason of sudo?)
<chris32882> alright its late here, gots to get some sleep, I'm sure I will be back
<chris32882> later
<delarooney> yeah...
<delarooney> this dual booting windows thing is neat.
<pui> hi all
<pui> :)
<tony403> Dr_willis, ok, thanks. i just wish there was more collaboration in a desktop environment for linux so i wouldn't have to choose
<pui> anyone can help me ?
<pui> pls
<pui> with ubuntu 8.04
<pui>  ?...
<Dr_willis> tony403,  choises are good.
<momal> Since upgrading to hardy from gutsy kaffeine just gives me: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone have any ideas what the problem is?
<Dr_willis> tony403,  you can mixx/match apps from kde/gnome fairly easially. check out the freedesktop.org site also.
<tony403> i'm looking at kde-apps.org and gtk-apps.org. sorting by rank, most gnome apps are screenlets while kde apps are more work oriented. maybe that tells me right there to go kde
<anto> I know this ain the kde4 channel but dose anyone know how to fix the ugly gtk widgets?
<luna> ciao all, I'm problem with wifi card on asus laptop:S
<Pennycook> anto: There's a gtk-qt-engine-kde4 package. Install that and there's a GTK configuration option in the Appearance tab of System Settings.
<luna> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<luna> this is working on kubuntu?
<anto> ill give it a try
<luna> :(
 * TimS has started his upgrade to Hardy =]
<vistakiller> good luck :D
<vistakiller> and if you cant install your gpu driver try envung from synaptic
<TimS> I need to find someone with my gpu, the last nvida driver didn't work with it, there was a bug, so i need to check it works with the new one, then I can have compiz fusion for a first time in 6 months!
<TimS> Oh and decent screensavers!
<Dr_willis> Yea - screensavers are so Critucal to an os's useability!
<Dr_willis> :)
<vistakiller> Tims try to install the driver with envyng
<TimS> Exactly! :p
<vistakiller> you will find it in synaptic
<vistakiller> there is a problem with the some gpu cards
<TimS> Okay, Ill have a look in 26mins after its installed
<Dr_willis> what card was this?
<TimS> 7300 series didn't work on the old drivers
<TimS> But the fix was not backported to 7.10, it is suposed to be in 8.04 according to a launchpad bug thing :p
<vistakiller> i see in different forum that there is problem
<vistakiller> with nvidia 7***
<vistakiller> and nvidia 8***
<vistakiller> the only way to install the driver is envyng
<vistakiller> with this cards
<TimS> oh, interesting
<TimS> Ill ask on the forums if anyone has my card and if it works under hardy
<vistakiller> it works nice
<vistakiller> with the last driver
<TimS> Dr_willis: something odd about upgrading to hardy, its removed mono, it didn't reinstall it, unless the package name has changed.
<vistakiller> ubuntu have problem to set corect your card
<delarooney> APT database could not be opened error
<vistakiller> try to restart and try again
<Jucato> vistakiller: did you just tell delarooney to restart to fix his APT database error?
<vistakiller> yes
<Jucato> !aptfix | vistakiller
<ubotu> vistakiller: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> next time just show him that
<vistakiller> is not break only corrupt
<Jucato> yes, that would unlock it
<vistakiller> and with restart will unlock it :P
<Jucato> no
<krish> hey
<vistakiller> is faster way than i dont know it
<krish> Any idea why gutsy repositories are not accessible
<Dr_willis> the servers are very loaded right now.
<krish> since yesterday I've not been able to do a successful reload of my sources list of a new gutsy installation :(
<Aranel> I upgraded to Hardy but my FFox is still 2, I tried upgrading it to 3.0 but It says it will remove j2re packages.
<wizard_> okay i got kde 4 installed
<wizard_> but now my panel disappeared o.O
<krish> Aranel: download source and install
<wizard_> after ichanged my video settings
<Aranel> krish: source ?
<Aranel> do you mean i need to recompile it ?
<Jucato> wizard_: #kubuntu-kde4 maybe?
<krish> wizard_: kde4 shipped with kubuntu or from kde trunk
<wizard_> shipped
<krish> Aranel: you installed ff from adept/aptitude/apt-get?
<Aranel> krish: yes.
<cool_walking_> Hi, I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy with KDE4, and Konqueror won't browser directories: "There appears to be a configuration error. You have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type."
<wizard_> i installed nvidia settings, then restarted X and my panel was gone
<krish> Aranel: download ff3 beta from mozilla site
<krish> and follow instructions from there
<Aranel> krish: oh, ok. but There is a ff3 package in Ubuntu Repository too. Why we dont use the package instead of mozilla ff3 ?
<krish> btw, in gutsy list if you install ff3, you get some other language pack rather than english.. it says Grand Paradiso for firefox
<cool_walking_> Gah, am I allowed to ask about KDE4 here since it's not officially supported?
<krish> check in hardy
<krish> it must be same
<krish> firefox-3
<Aranel> krish: yes package named firefox-3.0
<krish> cool_walking_: its better to build from kde branch or trunk
<Aranel> krish: but when I try to install it, it says it will remove j2re.
<krish> ah
<krish> ok wait
<cool_walking_> krish: I just read the channel topic.. going to #kubuntu-kde4
<delarooney> Package manager isn't working anymore.  Restarted, and still saying that apt database cant be opened
<wizard_> okay
<wizard_> how does one set up the effects on kde 4?
<krish> delarooney: hardy?
<TimS> !adeptfix
<krish> wizard_: #kde3
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<krish> hehe
<krish> #kde4
<krish> #kde
<TimS> !apdetfix | delarooney
<TimS> There we go :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apdetfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> Eh?
<TimS> !adeptfix | delarooney
<ubotu> delarooney: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<delarooney> yeah
<delarooney> hardy
<TimS> gah, spellings :p
<delarooney> and i typed in apt get update..
<delarooney> and it gave me...
<delarooney> john@john-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<delarooney> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 62 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TimS> delarooney: Just run that in a terminal "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Aranel> krish: did u find anything ? :)
<CapsY> can i ask something about xorg config ?
<delarooney>  USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<delarooney> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5681 F.... adept_updater
<delarooney> Kill process 5681 ? (y/N)
<TimS> y
<krish> Aranel: patience he-man
<TimS> Jucato: The upgrade wants me to replace my modprobe.d/blacklist, but my wireless usb key is in there, so should I keep it?
<krish> Aranel: sudo aptitude -R install firefox-3
<TimS> It would easier if I could merge both together :P
<momal> Kaffeine Error: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone know how to fix?? Xine-ui plays videos fine
<delarooney> adept fix didnt work
<TimS> Hmm
<delarooney> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 62 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<delarooney> is what i get when i type in apt-get update
<momal> sounds like you have "sudo" written in that file
<TimS> Oh, sounds like an error with your sources.list
<Aranel> krish: aptitude trying to remove lot of libraries. can we use apt-get instead ?
<delarooney> sources.list can be fixed?
<dystopianray> has anyone here used kget?
<krish> apt-get may do the same
<snikker> i've updete the kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.22-16 and now all ide device are recognized as scsci device. how fix this?  i'm under herdy.
<snikker> *update
<dystopianray> snikker: it's normal, there is nothing to fix
<delarooney> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Malic> what is ld-linux.so.2 ?
<krish> Aranel: use apt-get
<krish> with -s
<krish> and simulate
<krish> see what are going away
<snikker> dystopianray: it's a nornmal thing that an ide device is detected as scsi?
<Malic> it has 80% in my process table
<TimS> krish: Have you updated to Hardy?
<dystopianray> snikker: it's using the new libata driver, yes it is normal
<krish> TimS: No. Downloading hardy studio
<Aranel> krish:  E: firefox-3 paketi bulunamadı (Couldnt find firefox-3 package in english)
<TimS> Okay.
<krish> Aranel: check your adept
<krish> what is it?
<krish> firefox-3.0 i guess
 * TimS is updating, but backing up every config file it wans
<TimS> wants to overwrite
<Aranel> when i try firefox3.0 it says it will remove j2re
<krish> Aranel: I recommend downloading latest beta from firefox site
<krish> and install according to the instructions there
<snikker> dystopianray: ah, ok... but in this way i have a problem thi an ide hard disk...
<dystopianray> snikker: what problem do you have?
<Aranel> krish: whats the version of default hardy browser ? 2.0 or 3.0 ?
<dystopianray> Aranel: 3.0 beta 5
<krish> Aranel: no idea
<Aranel> oh ok :/ i'll try to install it manually.
<krish> another 200MB of download left
<snikker> dystopianray: at boot i've a console prompt, i must press ctrl-d to go away, than start kdm, but the hd is not accessible...
<trixon> Hi, Im working on a cell phone theme, but I cant find a good picure of the "kubuntu gears", does anyone here know where to get it?
<Aranel> in fact i need to use ffox3 with j2re. but it tries to remove it.
<krish> Aranel: yep, thats better, cos whatever you are getting on sources list might just be 3.0 and not 3.0.x
<dystopianray> snikker: hrrm i'm not sure, might want to ask in #ubuntu and file a bug report
<krish> trixon: google
<krish> kde-look.org
<trixon> krish done that
<snikker> dystopianray: ok i'll ask in #ubuntu... thank you for answer :)
<delarooney> if sources.list is messed, how do i fix?
<krish> what kinda gears do you want
<krish> sleek metallic or just plain
<trixon> krish plain kubuntu vanilla
<TimS> Arg, just got loads of updates about failing to update PHP, leaving unconfigured
<Pennycook> I'm looking to report a bug, but want to make sure I do it in the right place. I'm running Hardy (KDE4 remix) and run into a problem every time that I try to open a text file in Kate from within Konqueror or Dolphin. How do I file it, KDE4, Kubuntu, Kate or Konqueror/Dolphin? ^^;
<krish> trixon: i guess you will have to draw it yourself if you aren't satisfied with the ones available
<krish> trixon: try asking in #kde-artists
<krish> someone may help
<TimS> Oh christ. I am updating, "Could not install 'kubuntu-desktop'". I am slightly concerned now!
<trixon> krish, ty
 * TimS fears for his install now :(
 * TimS backs up everything lol
<TimS> Ah emilsedgh!
<TimS> Have you upgraded to hardy?
<emilsedgh> hey TimS, whats up?
<TimS> I am updating, I just got an error saying "Could not install 'kubuntu-desktop'". I am slightly concerned now!
<emilsedgh> TimS: what else?
<TimS> It failed to install/configure loads of PHP and MySQL files
<TimS> Is it a serious error?
<emilsedgh> i have no idea TimS
<TimS> I have about 1 min left of the install updates step, then I can see if this is the third update to break my system.
<TimS> :(
<TimS> Okay :p
<emilsedgh> TimS: did you try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -f install ??
<progzy> Hi ! I use kubuntu 6.06 LTS ; I have changes my source list to this one : http://www.neurologeek.net/linux/linux--ubuntu/depots-pour-kubuntu-6.06-lts.html ; And know when I applied changes, a error occurs (something like "unable to apply changes) ; any idea please ?
<progzy> *now
<TimS> Its still installing updates, emilsedgh ill try that if it boots up with a black screen and a load of errors :P
<emilsedgh> TimS: i hope it will work correct ;)
<emilsedgh> TimS: usually if serious error happens, it wont continue
<TimS> Errors were encountered while processing: php5-cli libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql php5-snmp php5-curl php5-gd php5 gallery2 samba-common smbfs smbclient kubuntu-desktop libphp-adodb smb4k cacti phpmyadmin
<TimS> Thank god I don't use PHP much anymore!
<progzy> Does anyone can give me his source list or a link for kubuntu 6.06 LTS please ?
<emilsedgh> TimS: i would try to delete the packages that you mentioned above from /var/cache/apt/archives, then run apt-get update and try to upgrade again
<TimS> Now I am getting an error that amarkoapp crashed, but it didn't, its still playing music! :p
<TimS> Okay, Ill try that when its restarts and everythign breaks :p
<TimS> I've been backing up most of the config files and error logs it produces :P
<TimS> the dist upgrade window has frozen, oh hell.
<TimS> emilsedgh: Can you remeber the command to run to copy the names of every package installed to a text file?
<dystopianray> TimS: dpkg -l > packages
<emilsedgh> :)
<TimS> Cheers :P
<ubuntu> how do i get xgl on Kubuntu 8.04
<Zaqq> anyone having problems with their WUBI install.. with boot hanging up at the (initramfs) prompt?? this error occurs after installing nvidia drivers and rebooting.
<jimat> Hi, all. I am using Hardy KDE4. I've just installed several programs but I don't see them on menu. How do I make it appear on menu?
<ubuntu> how do i get xgl on Kubuntu 8.04
<emilsedgh> !compiz | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> thanks
<cool_walking_> emilsedgh: what's "bitwise or of negated compiz and ubuntu" supposed to mean?
<emilsedgh> dunno cool_walking_
<cool_walking_> Then why'd you say it?
<jimat> ah just realised I am on the wrong channel :(
<momal> Kaffeine Error: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone know how to fix?? Xine-ui plays videos fine
<Kohlrabi> `sudo apt-get install mplayer` *cough*
<TimS> What file is the info about Hard Drives stored, like what to mount on start up if you know what I mean?
<Dr_willis> the /etc/fstab file defines mountpoints for filesystems
<emilsedgh> TimS: /etc/fstab
<TimS> Thanks
<dreamcoder> can someone help me get my display working i am wokring on 640 x whatever its well annoying when i change it in the gui and restart x it keeps going back to normal
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cappy_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<momal> Kohlrabi: If the answer to fixing something that shouldn't be broken is to just install something else then I would just install windows.
<n3ksus> ewwww windows
<momal> exactly my thoughts as well n3ksus
 * Mekzholan has just upgraded to 8.04 :) but has a problem with Thunderbird/Firefox :(
<Mekzholan> Both programs don't know each other anymore :(
<chakie> hm, my update stopped at 99% with a message: "Errors were encountered while processing: lirc" and then just sits there
<Mekzholan> When I click on a link in Thunderbird nothing happens (I'd expect firefox to open the page...)
<chakie> the adept updater has never succeeded in doing a full upgrade...
<Mekzholan> And clicking on a mailto: in firefox just shows me a dialog about what application to use :(
<Mekzholan> can someone help me?
<mario> eh?
<chakie> damn, now adept updater left lock files
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: does firefox have settings for that ?
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<chakie> and stray processes...
<samuel16> Does anyone know which package provides XShm?
<Eruaran> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dreamcoder> please can someone help my with my display settings i have GeForce 6100 nForce 430
<samuel16> I need it for wine
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: Firefox has a setting for the "mailto:"  - but that seemed to be getting lost by an update :(
<Eruaran> dreamcoder: xorg
<Eruaran> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<samuel16> what package do I need to get XShm?
<kaminix> I keep getting this error when trying to use sudo: sudo: must be setuid root..... why?
<samuel16> Does nobody knows it?
<Dr_willis> I though xshm was an optuon in the xorg.conf file
<tsb> is kmilo supposed to work in 3.5.9? I don't get any response using the x..vol up/down keys
<Oleg_> People, to what place I need to copy my compiled bzImage to boot kubuntu with it?
<Dr_willis> kernel images are normally in /boot somewhere
<Oleg_> yeah, I know
<Oleg_> but exactly where - I dunno
<uros_> hi all. does anyone know what i have to install if i want to install gnome and don't want gnome apps all over the place in my menu (i know there is something that groups them together)
<Dr_willis> I would think you would want to give it a more specific name, and add a grub entry to boot it.
<sigma_1234> how do i install kde 4 on hardy and how big is it to download?
<ForsakenSoul> hi I shared 2 partitions with samba and I can find them in the net with windows but It doesn't give me access to them when I try to open them ... can the permissions on the linux be the problem I mean the permissions for the folders
<Dr_willis> kde4 - the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I dont see any kde4-desktop metapackage.
<seil> hi, how do you uninstall kde 3.5.9 from kubuntu?
<seil> i'm using kde 4.0.3
<Dr_willis> I wouldent advise uninstalling kde3 - I find kde4 lacking too many features and specific tools
<ForsakenSoul> how can I set a mounted partitions permissions so that everyone could enter it (regardless of group or user)
<seil> well, certain things i would like to keep from kde 3.5, such as skim and knetworkmanager, but i would like to uninstall the rest
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: hm, can you help me with my problem (esp. that thunderbird doesn't work with links anymore...)
<seil> ForsakenSoul: right click on the drive inside dolphin
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  depends on the filesystem of the partition to some degree
<seil> ForsakenSoul: dolphin will give you the option to mount the partition as user
<warrenDumX> hi dear kubuntu users
<warrenDumX> i have a stupid question, can someone send me a screenshot of openoffice opened in hardy heron ?
<warrenDumX> or find a screenshot on the web
<warrenDumX> ?
<Lynoure> warrenDumX: hmm, it's not that different at least on the kde3 side
<ForsakenSoul> seil no such option
<Oleg_> I may dump kubuntu and go back to using gentoo because I am not used to kubuntu!
<warrenDumX> well i still would like a screenshot :)
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis its NTFS ...
<Dr_willis> Oleg_,  this is linux.. use whatever you perfer. :)
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: not sure Mekzholan, I don't use thunderbird except at work (and thats with Windows)
<ForsakenSoul> I have all my music there and I need to open it from another computer which has windows ... I find the folders no problem but I cant open them
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  You most likely want to use the ntfs-config tool to enable all users to access the filesystem then.
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: I usually use Kontact
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  if you are having issues with accessing them as a samba share.. well you might want to set up the disk as a public share on the linux box.
<ForsakenSoul> well I've set it up
<ForsakenSoul> done it through dolphin and through the samba gui in settings
<ForsakenSoul> and through the network samba setting
<ForsakenSoul> I don't think samba is the problem because the other pc can see the folders but it can't open them
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: try here, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18175.html
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  that sounds exactly like a samba permission  problem.
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis any suggestions
<rootsnatch> hey guys what is a good system montitoring tool for KDE?
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  set up a specic public samba share just for that filesystem.  Thats what i did for my 'movies' share on my fileserver.
<rootsnatch> I have tried Conky but no matter what I do with it runnin whenever I add anything to the desktop the desktop flickers
<ForsakenSoul> just for the folder ... not the whole partition ?
<warrenDumX> rootsnatch : isn't there one installed bby default ?
<Dr_willis> but the  fact that its a ntfs filesystem - might be the issue
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  you can do it that way if you want. I imagine.
<rootsnatch> ya, but it doesn't give you any numbers it just has random graphs
<rootsnatch> I want like menumeters on OS X for kde
<rootsnatch> pretty much
<warrenDumX> no there's another prog i think
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis I'll try
<Schorfi> rootsnatch: try a superkaramba script
<rootsnatch> Schorfi: do you know of any good ones?  I can google around but any recommendations
<Schorfi> rootsnatch: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=38 you should find one here i guess
<Schorfi> and they are easy to edit to fit your needs
<rootsnatch> ok cool thanks
<Schorfi> youre welcome
<kaminix> When right-clicking the KMenu in Hardy, it opens programs instead of giving me the menu edit option.
<kaminix> Why?
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis this didn't work
<ForsakenSoul> can you guide me through the process
<ForsakenSoul> just to see if I am doing everything right
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  i manually edit my samba  /etc/samba/smb.conf file and just add a new share.
<ForsakenSoul> btw I don't know if this is  relevant but I says that the network path isn't found in win
<Malic> Hi! Can anyone tell me where i can find the bookmarks folder of firefox?
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis well I actually never did learn how to do with in the smb.conf file :D
<nhnFreespirit> Hi guys! I upgraded the GF's laptop ( Acer ferrari 4000 ) from gytsy to hardy last night, and since then it has been experiecngin random hard freezes where to only fix wahs tore start it completely ( killing x did not work, nor does any of th vt's )
<Dr_willis> egads.. my 'pastebinit' command is not working!
<Dr_willis> Oh the humaninty of it all...  This is a critical bug. Heh
<nhnFreespirit> ... nice typing by me there....
<ForsakenSoul> Malic if you want you can go to bookmarks in the firefox menu and click on manage bookmarks
<nosrednaekim> Malic: yes, /.mozilla/firefox
<nosrednaekim> Malic: that has an ATI, no?
<nosrednaekim> ^^ n
<nosrednaekim> ^^ nhnFreespirit
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  my example samba conf file -->  http://paste.stgraber.org/2812
<nosrednaekim> sorry... its early :P
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: yes
<nhnFreespirit> an x700 IIRC
<Malic> nosrednaekim: thank you!
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: did you install the fglrx driver?
<nhnFreespirit> not on hardy, I did on gutsy though
<ForsakenSoul> btw Dr_willis where was the smb.conf file
<Dr_willis> in etc/samba  of course.
<Malic> nosrednaekim: what you mean with ati? i have an ati card..
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  i manually edit my samba  /etc/samba/smb.conf file and just add a new share.
<nosrednaekim> Malic: sorry, I put int he wrong nick :P
<ForsakenSoul> yep silly me
<Malic> okay..
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: I have not actively installed a new driver on hardy, I think I did back on gutsy though
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: since it was an upgrade, the new driver came across as well
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: should I try to remove these?
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: I'd give it a shot and see if that fixes it
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: ok, will do, thanks! :-)
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: when exactly do these freezes occur
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: at completely random times it seems
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> is it over heating?
<nhnFreespirit> unlikely since both freezes have been while idling or nearly so
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Dr_willis> I  Just dusted out one of my pc's...  :) its amazing how much crud those things can suck in
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis one stupid question what was the command in the console to write in a file through root ?
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: which driver should it use instead?
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: "ati"
 * nhnFreespirit is not really that fammiliar with *ubuntu
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,   if you want to know how to 'edit' a file as root from the terminal...
<Dr_willis> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_willis> or use kdesudo or kdesu + a gui editor name
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<jussio1> or nano
<Dr_willis> nano just annoys me too much. :)
<Dr_willis> of all the editors out.. they could of picked a slightly better one.
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: hehe, after removing the fglrx on, it frose, so now it has no driver. Wha is the correct way to make it use ati from the command line ( I assume manually hacking the xorg.conf is not the kubuntu way )
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: that works :)
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: no, it very decidely does not as X will not start at all now
<nosrednaekim> did yuo go in and tell it to use ati in the xorg.conf?
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis I took you example smb.conf modified it for my needs but now it asks for a pass
<ForsakenSoul> where do I change the pass ?
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: no, I was not sure that was the right way.  oh... thats what you meant with "that works :)"
<nhnFreespirit> sorry
<Dr_willis> 'sudo smbpasswd USERNAME'
 * nhnFreespirit goes editing the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> is how i set a user password for the linux box.  Theres proverly some setting to allow connection with no password.. but i never set that up
<nhnFreespirit> ??!?!??
<nhnFreespirit> wow!
<nhnFreespirit> that was not the epected result
<nhnFreespirit> expected*
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: ?
<Ghodmode> Regarding samba setup, if you set security = share in /etc/samba/smb.conf, you can set up shares that don't require passwords to be sent from Windows boxes.
<nhnFreespirit> changing the driver to ati and restarting kdm resulted in the login screen being shown but being all messed up with thin horisontal flimmering lines all over the place
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis how do I set it up without a pass and how can I assign a username to samba
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<nosrednaekim> woah
<halle> anybody here who is good with sound/alsa?
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: after a restart i look sok though...
<Dr_willis> This is when we go back to the 'install the samba-doc package, and read the samba docs' :) comes into play
<nhnFreespirit> looks ok*
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: i've seen that before, forgot what it really is
<nosrednaekim> nhnFreespirit: ko, good
<Dr_willis> there is no username for samba. your linux users have samba passwords.
<nosrednaekim> I hope that fixes the freezes
<Dr_willis> a public share (i think) lets any legal user get in and access the dirs.
<nhnFreespirit> nosrednaekim: ditto. We will give it a try and report back here if it does not
<Ghodmode> Samba does maintain its usernames and passwords separately from the *nix usernames and passwords, but it always ties them to a valid *nix account
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Dr_willis> i always cheat and make my linux users have the same samba and linux passwords. :)
<Dr_willis> theres some way to make them auto-sync. but i dont have a large enough lan to worry about that.
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis well you must have noticed but I'm a complete noob but my situation is that when I open the ip to this pc from my win pc it gives me automatically the Guest username and wants a pass ... when I try to set a pass for Guest it says there is no such user
<Ghodmode> to make them "auto-sync", look at the usernames map entry for smb.conf (man smb.conf)
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  i always make my linux user name and windows user names the same also.  Windows is REALLY annoying at times and makes it a pain to login to  a share as a idfferent user.
<surface> is kubuntu 8.04 a LTS version?
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  what version of windows is this?
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  the samba docs/configs also have special options for allowing 'guest' accounts.
<ForsakenSoul> xp .. vista is too slow
<Synergy_Peace> How can I remove a package that cannot be removed using adept in the console?
<emilsedgh> Synergy_Peace: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Synergy_Peace> thanks
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis as little as I understood I have to make a new linux user with the name of the win user and set it a pass with the command you gave me earlier ?
<ForsakenSoul> or is there an easier painless way
<ForsakenSoul> btw didn't think that sharing lin to win would be such a pain in the .... last time I must have been lucky I did it without any problems in ubuntu .... must have been lucky indeed
<Dr_willis> a linux user needs a samba password in Addation to their normal password. Then when you connect from the windows box. it should ask for a user/password. You give it the linux users name/pass
<ubuntu_> hello
<Ghodmode> There's an easiser way.  My Windows User names are not on my Linux boxes.
<Dr_willis> i always make a windows user and linux user on the machines with the SAME ussername.  I think it defaults to that user when trying to access the shares.
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis no it just fixes to the Guest user
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,   I never mess with 'guest' so you are on your own there. :)
<ForsakenSoul> and I have no Guest user I think
<Dr_willis> you can enable the guest access in the samba config some how.
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis: you can enable the guest access in the samba config some how. ... that 'SOME HOW' part I don't like at all ;)
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  how many times to i need to suggest the 'samba-doc' package...   and doing a little reading
<ForsakenSoul> looks like I would have to annoy someone else ... I think I'll try the samba channel lets hope they help
<Dr_willis> I recall knowing all i needed to know by chapter 4 of the book. :)
<ForsakenSoul> thanks for the help Dr_willis and sorry for the annoyance D:
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<Dr_willis> those are some  VERY worthwhile readng to do.  I need to reread them some time.
<ForsakenSoul> ok I'll try the samba-doc package ... but I'm never comfortable with those things
<Dr_willis> Its amazing some of the things samba can do.
<Dr_willis> You are more comfortable with getting advice from an unknown-skill-level person in chat rooms?
<Dr_willis> heh...
<ForsakenSoul> well yeah ... it's kinda risky but :D
<Dr_willis> install samba-doc   go to  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/  last i looked there were 3 books in there.
<Dr_willis> index.html  manpages/  Samba3-ByExample/  Samba3-Developers-Guide/  Samba3-HOWTO/  samba.css  using_samba/
<ForsakenSoul> samba3-byexamples samba3-howto and using_samba should be the ones for me
<jussio1> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<surface> is kubuntu 8.04 a LTS version?
<klerfayt> no
<klerfayt> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<klerfayt> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<klerfayt> bleh
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  file:///usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba/ch09.html   has info on 'guest' users
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks a lot and sorry again for losing your time :D
<Illusion> hello folks
<Illusion> does anybody knows where i can find the updates log?
<Dr_willis> i need to set up my video shares so the wife can connect without needing a password. :)
<Ghodmode> Illusion... which updates?
<Synergy_Peace> I am trying to remove a stubbon file and got this output is there a flag to force removal
<Synergy_Peace> synergy@synergy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove lexmark-z700-cups-driver
<Synergy_Peace> Reading package lists... Done
<Illusion> the updates through apt-get update/adept manager
<Synergy_Peace> Building dependency tree
<Synergy_Peace> Reading state information... Done
<Synergy_Peace> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Synergy_Peace>   lexmark-z700-cups-driver
<Synergy_Peace> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Synergy_Peace> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Synergy_Peace> After this operation, 680kB disk space will be freed.
<Synergy_Peace> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<kaminix_> What's this? Get it when trying to reach the UIM settings panel.     Error: in scm_symbol_value: unbound variable: custom-group-label
<Synergy_Peace> (Reading database ... 138436 files and directories currently installed.)
<Synergy_Peace> Removing lexmark-z700-cups-driver ...
<Synergy_Peace> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lexmark-z700-cups-driver.postrm: 2: /etc/init.d/cups: not found
<Synergy_Peace> dpkg: error processing lexmark-z700-cups-driver (--remove):
<Synergy_Peace>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Ghodmode> Illusion, this is just a guess, but see what's in /var/log/apt
<Synergy_Peace> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Synergy_Peace>  lexmark-z700-cups-driver
<Synergy_Peace> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Synergy_Peace> synergy@synergy-desktop:~$
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  from what i am reading one may need to use   security = share   istead of secuity=user
<Synergy_Peace> is there a way to force removal of a package?
<Synergy_Peace> apt
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis I will try ... btw why doesn't anyone today make short doc file ... :D
<danakil> hello, does anybody else must use the "all_generic_ide" when I want to boot on Ubuntu ?
<danakil> "all_generic_ide" boot argument
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  have you bothered to google for this? theres 100000's of guides/docs/forums threads on the topic
<tsb> How can I see which program captures input? KMilo is not responding to vol up/down, yet the volume does. I've killed xbindkeys.
<Dr_willis> egads.. gnome/hardy isent seeing the windows network now. :(
<Illusion> Ghodmode: what program do i need to open these logs?
<Ghodmode> Please someone say "Hello Ghodmode".  I'm very new to IRC and, for all I know, messages aren't visible to everyone.
<okv> How much extra space about would it take to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10?
<Illusion> kate doesn't work - the file looks empty
<Dr_willis> Hello Ghodmode
<danakil> hello Ghodmode <__<
<okv> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and I noticed that I've got only 1.3GB of free space, before the upgrade I had about 4GB
<danakil> anybody for my boot argument problem ? :)
<Illusion> with nano i can read the log properly
<Synergy_Peace> how do I remove a stubbon package ?
<abcd> can anyone check what are the commands for printing jobs and hplip toolbox - I've removed these entries from menu
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis well I didn't thought that it would be a fast one liner fix ... btw with the security = share and the guest ok =yes and other guest options worked .. now I'm back to my first problem ... I doens't open the music folder beucase the permissions of the partition don't let it
<Ghodmode> Thank you... at least I can get IRC working :)
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  you MUST mount  the ntfs filesystem in a way that all users have access.
<kaminix_> Error: in scm_symbol_value: unbound variable: custom-group-label          <--- What does this error mean and how do I fix it?
<Dr_willis> ForsakenSoul,  ntfs-3g  has options for that.
<kaminix_> ls
<kaminix_> wops
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ForsakenSoul> I'll look it up in google
<TimS> The links to the 8.04 DVD iso only have 7.10 DVD isos, not 8.04 ones. Where can I get an 8.04 DVD iso?
<TimS> Also, whats actually different about the DVD edition
<danakil> there a lot more package
<danakil> that's all
<Synergy_Peace> synergy@synergy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge lexmark-z700-cups-driver
<Synergy_Peace> Reading package lists... Done
<Synergy_Peace> Building dependency tree
<Synergy_Peace> Reading state information... Done
<Synergy_Peace> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Synergy_Peace>   lexmark-z700-cups-driver
<Synergy_Peace> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Synergy_Peace> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Synergy_Peace> After this operation, 680kB disk space will be freed.
<Synergy_Peace> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Synergy_Peace> (Reading database ... 138436 files and directories currently installed.)
<Synergy_Peace> Removing lexmark-z700-cups-driver ...
<jussi01> Synergy_Peace: please dont flood. Ill remove the mute in a moment.
<assane> c ou le forom fr
<jussi01> !paste | Synergy_Peace
<ubotu> Synergy_Peace: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> !fr | assane
<ubotu> assane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> Dang it - Once again hardy is not seeing my samba shares/network with  Gnome, kde, or fusesmb.. same bug i reported during beta..
<Dr_willis> well i will bbl
<Synergy_Peace> please how do i remove this file
<jussi01> Synergy_Peace: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Zamber> after upgrading to 8.04 I have / instead of my Desktop folder. I presume somebody else had this issue to but I can't google it out. Any thoughts?
<Zamber>  / instead of the /home/[]user/Desktop/ on the desktop ofcourse :P
<Synergy_Peace> juss01 subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Zamber> changing via systemsettings is trying to copy / to /home/[user]Desktop/ xD
<snikker> in the kdm screen (login and post-login) i have a low resolution (i think 640x480), how can i set it a 1024x478???
<abcd> Could anybody check what are the commands for printing jobs and hplip toolbox  for me ?
 * junkysospunky waves
<Synergy_Peace> i have a package which says it is not fully installed or removed  how do i fix please?
<junkysospunky> install synaptic, and use the menu option 'fix broken packages'
<klerfayt> junkysospunky: can you install synaptic if apt is broken?
<junkysospunky> you can download the deb from the web, if you download it's dependencies as well
<junkysospunky> then install with dpkg -i
<lusum> hi
<lusum> i would like the best methon on kubuntu to connect to a wireless wpa net with hidden ssid
<lusum> i have tried knetworkmanager but it is not so cool like network manager of eeepc
<JackWinter> anyone know a nice prog to check disk throughput ?
<Dragnslcr> Is there a simple way to upgrade to 8.04 from the DVD? Figure I could save the servers a little bandwidth
<ForsakenSoul> I'm trying to change permissions to a folder ... the command chmod 777 -R /path/to/someDirectory  doesn't work please some help
<v6lur> chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir
<Roey> like stødied hard for his class and got a 96%
<Roey> doh
<Roey> wrong chan, sorry
<leleobhz> install kde4 into hardy kde3 is dangerous?
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> is there a problem to upgrade gutsy to hardy when kde4 is installed ?
<leleobhz> (a.k.a. can i have kde3 and 4remix in same instalation?)
<ForsakenSoul> v6lur still doesn't work
<ForsakenSoul> I'm trying to change the permissions to a folder that is in a mounted ntfs partitions ... does that make nay difference
<Dragnslcr> leleobhz- assuming it's the same as in 7.10, yes, KDE4 installs separately from KDE3
<gourdin> Dragnslcr: so upgrading from 7.10 wont destroy my kde4 installation ?
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think so, but I haven't tried it yet, so I can't say for sure
<dreamcoder> is unrar working in 8.04 or still does winrar have to be installed on wine
<xanax`> hello
<devilsadvocate_> dreamcoder, ark has always been able to open rar for me...
<dreamcoder> ah right i had alot of problems with gutsy espeacilay with password protected files
<devilsadvocate_> ah. never tried pw protected ones myself. sorry
<xanax`> I ran adept (on a kubuntu 8.04) and it has finished downloading packages but it takes AGES to complete the installation (it seems it freezes after downloading packages), is it normal ?
<devilsadvocate_> xanax`, how long has it been?
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me if there is a way to change the permissions to a ntfs partition so everyone can access it
<xanax`> about 5 minutes now
<ForsakenSoul> no only the user or the groupt
<baoji> gourdin: it will tell you if it wants to remove any packages in the installation--then you'll have an option to approve or not.
<dreamcoder> i still cant decide between gnome or kde argh
<devilsadvocate_> xanax`, and you see no atcivity at all?
<xanax`> nope
<devilsadvocate_> dreamcoder, i never could either. i ened up using kde apps on gnome and gnome apps on kde :|
<dreamcoder> lol
<dreamcoder> same as me
<xanax`> I did the same half an hour with only one package this time.. it took a long time too. But now, with 78 packages.. it seems adept wants to take its time...
<devilsadvocate_> xanax`, can you open up a terminal and run "top". see if the package manger is eating up cpu (As in still running)
<dreamcoder> for instance i like konversation on gnome
<xanax`> ok
<xanax`> oh, it works now
<xanax`> settings in progress..
<devilsadvocate_> dreamcoder, i'm behind a proxy, so xchat and pidgin are my gnome apps, and firefox with gtk
<devilsadvocate_> xanax`, cool
<xanax`> it's weird though, that it takes so much time after downloading packages..
<dreamcoder> i couldnt get xchat to connect to multiple servers (Auto connect)unless i was using the wrong verison or something
<devilsadvocate_> dreamcoder, my kde apps on gnome were amarok, yakuake, kmail, knode. decided to go with kde since a bulk of my stuff was from there
<dreamcoder> yeah me too amorak and also ktorrent
<dreamcoder> amarok*
<dreamcoder> and also k3b
<gourdin> baoji: I'm going to use apt-get distupgrade, is there a best way to do the upgrade ?
<dreamcoder> i think it may be just that gnome looks more polished and its newer to me why i am contimplating which one to use
<xanax`> thanks for your help, devilsadvocate_
<xanax`> bye
<devilsadvocate_> gourdin, i think there is an update-manager that is supposed to do it nicely
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me if there is a way to change the permissions to a ntfs partition so everyone can access it or just a folder in that partition
<DexterF> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<baoji> gourdin: sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<baoji> gourdin: then click the Upgrade button on the right side of the toolbar
<gourdin> baoji: devilsadvocate_ thx !
<dreamcoder> cant find something solid to sway me to either side gnome or kde though
<devilsadvocate_> ForsakenSoul, there is. unfortunately i dont remember it now. it has to do with changing a thing or two in /etc/fstab
<leleobhz> 09:42 < Dragnslcr> leleobhz- assuming it's the same as in 7.10, yes, KDE4 installs separately from KDE3
<leleobhz> Dragnslcr: im using ppa-packages
<leleobhz> its safe make a dist-upgrade or is best to reinstall everything
<leleobhz> ?
<dreamcoder> i always reinstall fresh and clean
<dreamcoder> personal pref though
<devilsadvocate_> ForsakenSoul, just a folder in the partition is much more tricky. im not sure if it can even be done without serious gymnastics. basically you need to add an option called allow_other to the mount options. i dont remember what exactly the syntax is, i'm afraid
<devilsadvocate_> dreamcoder, that is often not an option on production systems
<dreamcoder> yeah there is varying factors to consider
<sigma_1234> i just installed kde4 in hardy. how do i get it to run kde4 and not kde3?
<SlimeyPete> sigma_1234: use the session menu in the login manager
<devilsadvocate_> sigma_1234, in the KDM (login screen) you select KDE4 in teh session menu
<SlimeyPete> (on the right)
<sigma_1234> and why can i not logout of kde3 anymore? the screen just goes blank
<devilsadvocate_> sigma_1234, when you click on logout?
<sigma_1234> yes
<reese> try ctrl-alt-backspace
<devilsadvocate_> ctrl-alt-backspace is a little too extreme to be a real fix...
<devilsadvocate_> sigma_1234, you are able to shutdown / reboot fine?
<snikker> in the kdm screen (login and post-login) i have a low resolution (i think 640x480), how can i set it a 1024x478???
<sigma_1234> wait im testing something
<v6lur> ForsakenSoul, you could try adding option "umask=0" to that partititions entry in /etc/fstab
<snikker> in the kdm screen (login and post-login) i have a low resolution (i think 640x480), how can i set it a 1024x478???
<ligemeget> wtf, why can't I download: http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=37030&id=1&tan=49454157 ?
<dick-richardson> in kde4 how do you autostart an application?
<ligemeget> not many supporters today, are there...?
<v6lur> ligemeget, because that domain has expired
<ligemeget> v6lur, but I want the theme... :(
<v6lur> ligemeget, did you see the last comment at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Universe+Crimson?content=37030
<TimS> Holy hell! The updater crashed, yet after a restart, everything appears to still be working!
<TimS> Exccept for sound. Well, I knew there would be a catch!
<TimS> How can I find out what version I am running on the command line??
<v6lur> what version of what?
<ligemeget> v6lur, I wrote him
<TimS> Oh ubuntu v6lur
<TimS> I want to see if it think I am running Hardy
<TimS> The sound works now too, awesome!
<v6lur> ligemeget, well that seems to be all you can do... i googled the theme, and everywhere the download link just points at that expired/"parked" domain..
<v6lur> TimS, 'lsb_release -a'
<TimS> Okay
<TimS> Awesome! I am running 8.04 hardy, even though the updater crashed and I got errors that Kubuntu-destop wasn't installed properly =]
<anthony_> hi, I am having trouble enabling desktop effects on kubuntu 8.04 kde4
<digistyl3> hi, what exactly changed in kubuntu considering the mounting of harddisks?
<anthony_> enabling the nvidia accelerated graphics driver(latest cards) crashes kde after the splash screen,
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, i would suggest you run an apt-get upgrade once again to make sure you didnt leave out any packages
<TimS> Alright, cheers =]
<TimS> I think i may need to re-enable repositories first
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, you have your repos diabled?
<TimS> I think it does in the update, does it not?
<linuxlover> i am going to install wine on my kubuntu gutsy. i have added winehq repository in my /etc/sources.list and also added the gpg key. now, opened adept installer and i can see 'Wine Windows Emulator' under Office; and 'Windows Applications Wine Configuration' under Settings. which one should i install? or install both?
<devilsadvocate_> it changes the repos to the newest ones. i dont really remember if it adds new ones, though
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, Wine Windows Emulator. It should pull in the config one along with it
<TimS> devilsadvocate_: Ones like medibuntu are disabled now, I am just changing them to hardy first
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, ok
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate : thank you for your quick reply. i am now going to install that one
<TimS> devilsadvocate_: Something odd, adept looks different, the fonts are slightly blury and the style looks different to normal apps
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, run a sudo apt-get update
<TimS> Its only medibuntu packages that need updating, i am updating now
<TimS> I think its because its running as root, its using different styles and fonts
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, i suppose its possible. It may be because kde4 applications (if you are running kde4) have significantly differnet lok and feel than kde3 ones
<TimS> No, I am still on kde3
<TimS> Odd :p
<TimS> Locate doesn't work anymore!
<amerigo_> ! game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, doesnt work as in?
<Ax-Ax> How do you spell the plural form of 'activity'?
<_julian> hi all
<TimS> "locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory"
<_julian> does kubuntu 8.04/kde4 offer compiz support?
<devilsadvocate_> Ax-Ax, activities
<Ax-Ax> :)
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate: i am getting an error while trying to install wine. the error says, "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<devilsadvocate_> TimS, strange. i dont know why an upgrade would break that
<linuxlover> i have performed sudo apt-get update
<TimS> devilsadvocate_: I have googled a bit, seems I need to do a "sudo updatedb"
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, can you run "apt-get install wine" and pastebin the output?
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate: sure, doing that
<_julian> or does kde4 itself include usable desktop effects?
<devilsadvocate_> _julian, it does
<_julian> ah I just found it (c:
<_julian> looking for a destop cube... I love that thing
<devilsadvocate_> _julian, it doesnt have a desktop cube
<devilsadvocate_> not yet, anyway
<_julian> )c:
<SSJ_GZ> _julian: Someone is writing one for his GSoC project.
<_julian> ah cool
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate: sudo apt-get install wine showing, "
<linuxlover> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy/main wine 0.9.59~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1
<linuxlover>   404 Not Found [IP: 88.159.206.7 80]
<linuxlover> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.59~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 88.159.206.7 80]
<linuxlover> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, is there any specific reason you arent using ubuntu's package?
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate: sudo apt-get isntall wine.... now the error :
<linuxlover> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy/main wine 0.9.59~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1
<linuxlover>   404 Not Found [IP: 88.159.206.7 80]
<linuxlover> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.59~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 88.159.206.7 80]
<linuxlover> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<linuxlover> sorry posted twice.........very sorry
<devilsadvocate_> !pastebin > linuxlover
<devilsadvocate_> hm
<devilsadvocate_> anyway, its better to post things like that on pastebin.com or somthine to avoid flooding
<Ahmuck> opening up adept, and finding all compiz packages and  "sudo aptitude purge blah blah" appears to fix the whole compiz problem
<linuxlover> what is pastebin? don't know all these............ can i install wine for me?
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, is there any specific reason you arent using ubuntu's package?
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, why did you add the wine repo?
<linuxlover> i searched in google and i found winehq. then i proceed as directed by them
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, ok
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, i suggest you remove the wine repository, run an apt-get update, and then try again
<_julian> any suggestions for a kde3 style that better fits the oxygen style of kde4?
<linuxlover> ok ..... but that is installing older version of wine (probably before 2005) because i got an error message with that installation of wine
<devilsadvocate_> linuxlover, its wine 9.59
<linuxlover> still if you suggest, i can install it once more
<linuxlover> ok devilsadvocate, i going to install that once again
<_julian> oh and another question: how do I configure  my side mousebuttons to do forward/backward in the browser?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just upgraded to hardy, and my mouse (USB, Logitech MX1000) isn't working - anyone else had this problem?
<crashhandler> where can i found default kde startup sound,somewhere on the net?
<devilsadvocate_> crashhandler, you can find it on your computer
<devilsadvocate_> :P
<devilsadvocate_> (if you have kde that is)
<poseidon> Is there a command-line argument where I can give my root password, so that it doesn't prompt me.  ie I use kate a lot as sudo, and I would like to be able to put kdesudo kate and my password so it doesn't prompt me every time I open it
<devilsadvocate_> poseidon, thats kindof against the whole idea of sudo
<crashhandler> devilsadvocate_^ all of kde sound on my kubuntu suddenly,disappeared
<crashhandler> :(
<devilsadvocate_> crashhandler, as in the soundfiles disappeared?
<poseidon> devilsadvocate_, It seems like i have to pretty much sudo everything.
<crashhandler> devilsadvocate_ yes,fully disappeared
<devilsadvocate_> poseidon, whatever you have to sudo to edit is a file that you should take care while editing.
<devilsadvocate_> poseidon, i dont know of anything that will set the password across sessions, but suring one session (on one terminal) you can use sudo -s
<devilsadvocate_> sudo -i*
<anthony_> hi, i have a nvidia 7300 go on a laptop and enabling the nvidia accelerated graphics driver(latest cards) crashes kde after the splash screen,
<poseidon> devilsadvocate_, ok, that will help a little.  Thanks
<devilsadvocate_> crashhandler, strange. You can find the files somewhere, i guess, but i have a feeling the problem is elsewhere
<linuxlover> devilsadvocate: installed wine 9.46 from ubuntu.... now may you please help me to install IE7 (already downloaded the .exe file)
<soulrider_> linuxlover: are you sure you want ie 7?
<linuxlover> yes
<soulrider_> uhm ok
<soulrider_> im guessing its like a regular install
<soulrider_> where is your exe loated?
<soulrider_> located*
<linuxlover> soulrider: i am not able to run some application as they are not finding ie in my windows (here my wine)
<soulrider> i see
<soulrider> im not sure if ie7 works actually =/
<soulrider> hold on, let me google, thatw ill be easier :P
<linuxlover> ok........
<soulrider> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/ check this out
<linuxlover> opening that
<linuxlover> soulrider: i need to install ie>ver 5
<kreib> when copying a python file in the terminal by right click and pasting, a crazy amount of tabs are placed into the result. How to prevent this?
<thecapt> hi
<thecapt> I am having a problem with nvidia-settings, it detects one of the monitors as a 640x480 and I cannot find a way to override the wrong autodetected setting
<kreib> edit xorg.conf at all the places where 640x480 and replace with your res of choice
<thecapt> kreib, ok, is there also a way you know of of letting nvidia-settings to enable me to override it's findings? the button for it is disabled
<kreib> no sorry, not using nvidia
<soulrider> linuxlover: that also works for ie 6 and 7 i believe
<kristian__> hi to al
<linuxlover> soulrider: if i use 5
<ElegantAngel> Hi all
<ElegantAngel> on the new Hardy, which imlementation of Java works best ?
<ElegantAngel> sun java ? openJDK ? free java ?
<Diex> hi, someone speaking spanish ?
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soulrider> ElegantAngel: IMO, sun always works best
<ElegantAngel> thanks solrider
<kreib> when copying a python file in the terminal by right click and pasting, a crazy amount of tabs are placed into the result. How to prevent this?
<Nole> can someone help me get wine working on kubuntu dapper?
<Algyz> Nole:  what's not working?
<rohan> for anyone finding firefox really ugly by default in kubuntu hardy, i suggest doing "sudo aptitude install qtcurve", then go to kcontrol -> appereance -> gtk styles and fonts -> GTK Styles select "Use another style" - there select QtCurve
<Nole> Algyz: im kinda lost on what to do
<rohan> after that firefox looks absolutely cool, and well integrated with the kde theme too :)
<Algyz> Nole:  $wine /way/to/your/file
<Nole> Algyz: i have the .deb package on my desktop and now i dont konw what to do
<Algyz> Nole:  .deb has nothing about wine
<flipstar> he probably means wine.deb
<Nole> yes
<Algyz> Nole:  just click this .deb
<verduz> I can't find an example of kubuntu 8.04 sources.list. Anyone can help me?
<Algyz> Nole:  the other way is: sudo dpkg -i /way/to/deb/file
<Nole> Algyz: then it loads ark and i get an error
<Algyz> Nole:  then do this another way ;)
<_julian> can anybody tell me how to configure imwheel to work with kde4? - imwheel -c detects the buttons like I want it to, but no events happen ie in konqueror
<Nole> Algyz: thanks i think its working now
<Algyz> I hope that :)
<Nole> Algyz: its done installing i think
<Nole> i should just be able to pop in a game and it should load now right?
<ElegantAngel> someone know the besto solution for FLASH on AMD64 ?
<Alex_alex>  hello everybody, I've got a question about kde. Where can I configure the positions of the icons in the kde desktop?
<ElegantAngel> i mean using with Firefox ?
<Alex_alex> I've got a transparent konsole and new icons are created behind it
<flipstar> Alex_alex: just drag and drop them
<flipstar> Nole: if it is a supported game, yes
<Algyz> !flash | ElegantAngel
<ubotu> ElegantAngel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nole> flipstar: ok
<Alex_alex> the problems is new icons (when I insert a USB drive)
<ElegantAngel> OK
<ElegantAngel> thx ubotu
<Alex_alex> (are, sorry for my english)
<Algyz> Nole:  look for supported games in www.winehq.org
<flipstar> !bot | Alex_alex
<ubotu> Alex_alex: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nole> Algyz:thanks
<Kiry> morn
<Kiry> I have a stupid question about the 8.04 release and why the sound isn't working anymore
<jhutchins> Kiry: Yeah, that's happening.  Pulseaudio is coming along and sortof replacing alsa in order to accomodate new cards.
<jake> rohan: that made firefox look much nicer thanks.
<Kiry> ah, so I'm not the only one who got nailed?
<Kiry> don't feel *quite* so bad then
<tseug> hello, i cannot get my Home folder to open.  when i click the Home icon, all my desktop items disappear and nothing else happens. this began after upgrading to Hardy.  any ideas how to fix this?
<Kiry> is there a way to fix it?
<jhutchins> Kiry: Yes, but I'm going to let someone more familiar with 8.10 help you.
<Kiry> yeah!
<tseug> the thing is, i can access my programs that are within Home using the terminal, but i can't cd to home directory itself, only in directory within Home folder
<DaveDorm> y'all be nice to Kiry she's my padewan
<weswh-> has anyone done a feisty => hardy upgrade?
<tseug> yes
<DaveDorm> but she's 200+ miles away and I can't help her :)
<Nole> Algyz: i got it to run diablo so i guess i got it to work
<vicky123_> hi everybody, i hav pentiun dual core processor. so which ubuntu i should download. (PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD)?
<Walzmyn_> vicky123 do you want 32 bit or 64 bit?
<will00> ey im lookin to figure out how to transfer a call from my phone to my computer, anyone have any idea how to do that
<Algyz> vicky123_:  how much ram do you have?
<Algyz> weswh-:  after upgrade I had to reinstall everything :D
<Algyz> System didn't boot, so I made fresh install
<MilitantPotato> Same here Algyz, I got a busy box and nothing else
<vicky123_> i have 512mb ram
<Algyz> vicky123_:  use intel x86
<vicky123_> can u plz explain me why
<Algyz> vicky123_:  64 bits are for those with plenty of ram
<MilitantPotato> vicky123_: the only real advantage to a desktop user for X64 is the ability to use more then 3.2gb of ram.  32 bit operating systems have a limit of 3.2gb
<Algyz> if machine has =<2GB of it, i'd recommend x86
<vicky123_> i hav another 128mb ram if reqd. i can use that also
<vicky123_> ok i got it
<Algyz> vicky123_:  no, use alternate
<vicky123_> ok thanx buddy
<MilitantPotato> vicky123_: Most applications are made for 32 bit, it's much easier to get hardware and software working in 32 bit also.  :)
<flipstar> btw with the HIGHMEM option the 32bit kernel also supports more than 4gb
<Algyz> vicky123_:  I'm afraid live cd will not boot on 128MB
<Walzmyn_> I didn't realize 32 bit was limited to 3.2Gb of ram
<Algyz> flipstar:  yeah, I heard this somewhere :)
<vicky123_> no . i'm saying i can add that ram also with 512mb
<MilitantPotato> It's really 4gb Walzmyn_but video memory and the bios use up a lot of it.
<Algyz> vicky123_:  not sure, ask specialists
<flipstar> vicky123_: 64bit will probably bring more trouble for you than benifits
<Algyz> vicky123_:  normally when people buying ram, it's better to do ramtest
<Walzmyn_> MilitantPotato, ah.
<MilitantPotato> vicky123_: it's best not to mix and match RAM, linux doesn't need much, but you could try it.  It might cause instability.
<Algyz> vicky123_:  better don't do it
<Algyz> 512 is enough
<MilitantPotato> vicky123_: buying identical ram sticks is generally the best way to go, especially if your computer can do dual channel RAM
<Algyz> yeah
<Walzmyn_> Any body here familiar with KVM?
<Walzmyn_> vicky123_ how fast is your processor?
<Nole> can someone help mw with running diablo in wine
<vicky123_> 2.66gHz
<MilitantPotato> Nole: try #winehq
<will00> can anyone tell me how to use my computer as a bluetooth headset for my phone?
<MilitantPotato> will00: heavy headset :)
<Walzmyn_> vicky123_ Wow, I would think you'd want more RAM just to satisfy your processor
<Algyz> Nole:  try in #winehq
<Nole> Algyz: i did
<Algyz> nobody?
<Algyz> what kind of trouble?
<Ahmuck> man, hardy is seriously problematic
<MilitantPotato> Nole: diablo 2?
<Nole> how do i change my res back to normal if a program resizes it and doesn't change it back
<Nole> MilitantPotato: original diablo
<Algyz> Ahmuck:  seems that :|
<will00> militantpotato, is that a package that needs to be installed?
<Algyz> Ahmuck:  reinstalled everything today after upgrade :D
<Ahmuck> compiz really screws it up
<Ahmuck> purging does not help
<Algyz> seems like beta :)
<flipstar> Ahmuck: try running <kwin --replace>
<MilitantPotato> will00: I'm not sure
<will00> hmmm
<Algyz> firefox beta included :)
<MilitantPotato> I installed firefox 2
<Nole> MilitantPotato: i try to play it and it just crashes
<MilitantPotato> had to edit some script file for java to work, but otherwise I'm happy with gutsy
<will00> militantpotato what exactly is heavy handset
<MilitantPotato> Nole: origional seems to not work well, check ttp://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<MilitantPotato> er, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3498
<Nole> oh than ill install 2
<MilitantPotato> will00: carying a PC around to use as a headset :)
<Algyz> Nole:  start from terminal and look, what errors it's causing
<Nole> MilitantPotato: do you know what the video card requirement for d2 is
<will00> -_-
<Algyz> Nole:  $wine /program
<MilitantPotato> Nole: nope, try google
<will00> militantpotato so is there a way to connect my phone to my computer so i can use the mic and speaks on the comp?
<MilitantPotato> will00: I've no idea, sorry
<Nole> will00: look on hackaday i think theres on on there
<will00> ok
<Ahmuck> Algyz: beta was more stable than this
<Ahmuck> seriously, firefox3 and some of the other "beta" stuff should have been saved for the next release
<Nole> will00: or on i-hacked.com i remember seeing a tutorial on that somewhere
<will00> ok
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: Firefox beta has been marked as ready for the public
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: all they're doing in the final is some minor GUI updates
<Walzmyn_> I get these names goofed up, which one's gusty?
<MilitantPotato> 7.10
<MilitantPotato> they're all alphabetical, gutsy= 7.10, hardy = 8.04
<MilitantPotato> the 9.10 will start with an i
<Nole> hey they are aphebitical
<Algyz> I was hoping to stay with kubuntu....
<Walzmyn_> MilitantPotato, well. I'd missed the alphabetical bit
<Algyz> But after adept upgrade today system did not started :|
<Algyz> So now I have ubuntu 8.04 in another partition :)
<Algyz> not kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> Algyz: install kubuntu-desktop
<MilitantPotato> and walla :)
<Algyz> because somehow kubuntu isn't LTS :(
<Walzmyn_> So, is anybody here familiar with KVM?
<Algyz> Yeah, I know, thx :)
<Algyz> MilitantPotato:  I think I'll do this one day
<dthacker> Algyz: there are good reasons that kubuntu is not LTS
<Algyz> why so?
<MilitantPotato> KDE 3.5 is being phased out
<Algyz> Fortunately I have FreeBSD, which I'm using now :)
<dthacker> briefly, because of KDE4.  but that is an offtopic discussion
<Algyz> I like KDE 3.5 :)
<Algyz> okay, sry
<Walzmyn_> LTS?
<dthacker> long term support
<Algyz> Long Time Suppor
<Algyz> term
<Walzmyn_> ah
<Algyz> Sry, english is not my native :)
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: in firefox beta, radio buttons do not work properly
<dthacker> Algyz: you do just fine :)
<Walzmyn_> Algyz, ha! your english looks pretty good to me
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: in addition, there very few extensions, one of those, firebug, is not installable
<dthacker> Ahmuck: file a bug in launchpad
<Nole> i know this isnt kubuntu related but could you fry a 56k modem if you aren't grounded while touching it?
<Walzmyn_> you can fry anything if you're not grounded when you touch it
<Ahmuck> icy iguanna
<Nole> ok thats what i think i did to my modem
<Ahmuck> that will be the next one ... har har har
<Nole> icy iguanna nice one
<_Enissay_> hey, i copiying a verry big file from/to a windows partition and i got a lot of "Could not change permissions for file" messages, how to stop those messages?
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: the lack of extensions is why I'm using firefox 2 still
<Kiry> firefox beta ad block doesn't seem to be working
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: I do agree that installing firefox 3 out of the box isn't the best idea IMO.
 * dthacker beats head against desk
 * Kiry slips a pillow between head and desk
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, i'm using it for now, waiting for firebug
<Ahmuck> working around the bugs
<Walzmyn_> dthacker, what did the desk do to you?
<Algyz> _Enissay_:  first: sudo konqueror
<Algyz> _Enissay_:  then copy ;)
<Ahmuck> i'm split on the decision, to be considered stable, it should be stable, to get to stable you need testing, and what better way then to release it in a distro
 * dthacker notes that the firefox bug fixers probably don't hang around this channel waiting for bugs to fix, and that if you really want a problem fixed, you should file a bug in launchpad
<Ahmuck> kinda like ms testing of vista :-)
<_Enissay_> the command to copy is...?
<Algyz> dthacker:  I think mozilla developers have lots of work now :)
<Algyz> _Enissay_:  it's "cp"
<ubuntu> Hi i have a problem, i just installed 8.04 and when booting i get to the part where grub is about to load still in bios screen and it stops loading 'Grub _' i'm currently on livecd
<Ahmuck> dthacker: point exactly.  if ff3 is b5, then why include it in a LTS version
<Algyz> _Enissay_:  sudo cp /file /file
<_Enissay_> Algyz: lol, thanks
<Algyz> ;)
<Walzmyn_> ubuntu, have you tried re-installing?
<dthacker> Ahmuck: If you want to make an impact in an organization run by committees, get on the committee
<ubuntu> brub?
<Walzmyn_> ubuntulog, the whole thing
<Walzmyn_> bah
<Eruaran> He's using a live cd
<Ahmuck> dthacker: to much red tape
<Corban> i don't think that will work...coz i get same problem when trying to install fedora
<Algyz> Corban:  just a moment
<Eruaran> toh
<MilitantPotato> Corban: Did you just install linux for the first time?
<Corban> no
<MilitantPotato> Corban: Try this, go into your BIOS, set your SATA controller to RAID
<Eruaran> Corban: youre getting a Grub error during boot ?
<Algyz> Corban:  did it boot earlier?
<dthacker> bb;
<Corban> ok...i had sabayon linux installed then formated and clean installed kubuntu
<Nole> MilitantPotato: i installed 2d and now it wont recognize my play cd
<Corban> it boots after a sabayon install
<Corban> but not after kubuntu or fedora install
<Eruaran> hmm ok
 * Eruaran wonders what is different about a Fedora or Kubuntu install to Sabayon
<MilitantPotato> Nole: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<MilitantPotato> there's a guide
<Corban> while in bios screens, it gets to the text GRUB and then goes no further
<Mekzholan> Ahmuck: Firefox 3 also seems to use the theme for the 2 version - and thus has display bugs :(
<Eruaran> Corban: I've heard of a grub boot error before, but I've never had it myself
<Walzmyn_> corban does liveCD have a re-install grub option?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Corban> i don't know
<Corban> i'll check
<Mekzholan> Kubuntu 8.04 also destroyed the mailto: functionality in firefox as well as the links in thunderbird
<Eruaran> you can fix grub
<Mekzholan> not very nice :(
<Walzmyn_> Corban, just a shot in the dark
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: I gave you a link for that
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: its in the ubuntu forums
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: I know :) Thanks :) - but why isn't that workinhg out of the box?!
<Corban> i don't think so
<Corban> man i was so stoked when i could boot the 8.04 livecd as 7.10 or Gutsy would not boot
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: the default software that comes with kubuntu works out of the box
<DarthFrog> Eruaran: Except compiz, which seems to do nothing
<Leeuw> I messed with some settingz and now if I try to login om IRC with Kopete x resets; what's goimng on, any ideas ?
<DarthFrog> Other than limit the pager to only two desktops.
<Eruaran> DarthFrog: you have to install compiz as far as I know
<Corban> grub is wack
<DarthFrog> Eruaran: Been there, done that.
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: Firefox also comes with (K)ubuntu, it's one of the packages. It is also one of the major applications, not a special one
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: Delete that IRC account and create another.
<Eruaran> DarthFrog: apparrently its easy in kubuntu 8.04, no messing around, just install
<Walzmyn_> DarthFrog, you can make more than 2 desktops in compiz - the option is not labled desktops it's kinda non-intutive
<Leeuw> that was my first hunch, but I didn' t mess with kopete, think still it' ll work ?
<DarthFrog> Eruaran: Been there, done that.  Doesn't do anything.
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: ﻿that was my first hunch, but I didn' t mess with kopete, think still it' ll work ?
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: such is life
<MilitantPotato> Corban: do you see the grub menu at all?
<DarthFrog> Walzmyn_: Do you know if there is any documentation for using Compiz in Kubuntu Hardy?
<Eruaran> DarthFrog: ok
<Ahmuck> DarthFrog: compiz does work, to get real functionality from it you need to install the compiz settings manager, however, good luck.  once the settings are set, if you remove the compiz settings manager, your screwed.  in addition, it screws up the desktop pager somehow.
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: Give it a shot.  Can't hurt.
<Ahmuck> imho, compiz on kubuntu is alpha
<Corban> i see no grub menu
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: true
<Corban> just the text GRUB
<Walzmyn_> DarthFrog, not specifically - check the wiki
<Corban> and it stops
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: I will
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: its fixed now isnt it ?
<DarthFrog> Ahmuck: Tnx.  I'll check that out.
<MilitantPotato> Corban: try and repair grub
<MilitantPotato> Corban: can be done from the Live CD
<Ahmuck> Mekzholan: did you do a upgrade?
<Corban> how do u do that
<DarthFrog> I was at a Hardy release party last night.  Compiz was being demoed.  I was blown away. :-)
<Corban> just re-install or is there a special way to do it?
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: "such is life" doesn't help to convince people coming from windows...
<MilitantPotato> Corban: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f60bd54bfea5b5afbbb8eab20586240d973cdde3
<MilitantPotato> Corban: do you know how to mount drives?
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: didn't have time to fix the mailto: thing yet, but I'm sure it'll help. It won't fix the Thunderbird problem though
<Corban> vagually
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: strange... I'm on pidgin now, deleted kubuntu and made new, went nicely, tried #ubuntu (old) and kopete crashed, no x-reset though; lemme go back to KDE and try it all; thanx sofar, we' tre gettin'  there me thinx
<MilitantPotato> sudo mkdir /media/sda
<Mekzholan> Ahmuck: yes, just did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<MilitantPotato> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<MilitantPotato> and such
<Ahmuck> Mekzholan: i had the same problem.  it does not appear that a full install has that problem
<MilitantPotato> do a mkdir, then mount in that dir
<Corban> i know that much
<Corban> what do i need to mount
<DarthFrog> Corban:  A drive partition to mount.
<MilitantPotato> probably just your root partition for linux
<MilitantPotato> if you installed grub to it
<Mekzholan> Ahmuck: which problem (theme, mailto:, or thunderbird links)? how did you solve it?
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: So what you're telling me is that if you have one problem using Kubuntu youre going to start whining and do the dummy spit and talk about Windows ? Go back to Windows then... Its not like Windows does not have more than its fair share of problems... Seriously I get really sick and tired of that kind of attitude: People will bend over backwards to solve their Windows problems, but if they have one problem with a
<Eruaran> GNU/Linux distribution they throw a tantrum and whine about everything under the sun not working 'out of the box'... seriously, have you installed vanilla Windows lately ?
<Corban> ok
<Corban> i just have never manually edited linux partitions b4...only windows paritions
<DarthFrog> Eruaran: You're condemning the poor fellow to Vista! :-)
<Corban> i have been a linux user for the last month
<Ahmuck> Eruaran: i use windows, yes.  but i don't have these type of bugs
<Minnozz> Hello, when I don't have mixer in the drop-down list of KMix, does that mean there is no driver installed or something? I don't have any sound right now (Just installed 8.04)
<Corban> hehe, i moved from vista to linux
<Ahmuck> Eruaran: i don't use Vista, Vista is not windows LTS edition
<MilitantPotato> Iha
<Corban> btw all the help is greatly appreciated
<DarthFrog> Corban: Then you should be well  motivated.
<alnis> Corban: 1. Boot from your live CD
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: common mate, have you eaten rooten mountain oysters?!?
<Eruaran> The point remains the same. At work I've seen more than enough problems with Vista...
<alnis> 2. Find on which partition you have /boot/grub
<BluesKaj> Eruaran, good rant ! :)
<Eruaran> BluesKaj: thx :P
<Corban> ok i'm really lost with linux partitions
<Ahmuck> no offence, but pointing out the flaws is what improves the distro.  some of you are like micrsoft flunkies (shhhh, don't talk to loud.  let's hide those flaws for as long as we can)
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: am back in KDE now, tried it, same sh*t, x-reset; now on pidgin in KDE, no prob; what on earth could it be ?
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: there are different reasons I'm using Linux - for quite a few years now. And the problem is not that I have to fix these problems. The problem is that Kubuntu gives a sub optimal user experience here
<alnis> 3. from the console, type " grub" to enter grub shell
<MilitantPotato> Linux tip: If you want things to work properly, avoid newly released software.
<Ahmuck> Mekzholan: theme
<DarthFrog> Mekzholan: Marcel Gagne has written several excellent books on coming to Linux from Windows.  Perhaps you might find them useful.
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: heh, avoid kubuntu hardy for three months
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: I tried to help...
<alnis> 4. mount that partion in grub shel:
<CygnusX1> Ahmuck: Ah...so this really is a beta release?
<CygnusX1> Wait for service pack1?
<Corban> whats the root password for livecd?
<CygnusX1> heh
<BluesKaj> well , I have some issues with Hardy , altho relatively minor they are still a PITA. For example the shut procedure is flawed on my setup. Gotta use the 3finger salute to get out of hardy.
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: Use Adept to totally remove Kopete, including all the config files.  Then re-install it.  Worth a shot.
<Ahmuck> DarthFrog: so, your telling me, the book explains why coming from windows to linux you will be loosing many hairs?
<alnis> corban: none
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: something that Windows users (which we are trying to convince to try Linux) are not seeing (e.g. becaus they are using a monolithic system and not a very variable one like Linux with different desktop environments)
<Corban> ok..thnx
<MilitantPotato> Corban:
<BluesKaj> err shutdown procedure
<MilitantPotato> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Corban> none didn't work
<Corban> in terminal
<MilitantPotato> should be ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> iirc
<Corban> alka konsole
<Algyz> !lv | alnis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: I just did , pray to the big chip in the sky while I try
<Algyz> alnis:  #ubuntu-lv
<DarthFrog> Ahmuck: Well, I don't know about that.  But it explains, very well, much that a Windows user needs to know.
<Corban> none of the below are working .. "" "ubuntu" "kubuntu"
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: And if Pidgin works for you, then use it.
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: I appreciate your help very much, but ranting about windows when there's a but in the distribution of our choice wasn't very helpfull...
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: I don't believe in trying to convince people. If someone really wants change, they will go for it. Others will look at you like you're a Jehovas Witness for even mentioning Linux. I'm not into the hard sell.
<Leeuw> It does, but I like Kopete better, and I can' t stand loose ends in my rig
<DarthFrog> Eruaran: Zigzactly!
<MilitantPotato> Corban: try sudo su
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: it worked befor
<Corban> ok
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: before I went xploring
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: Try creating a different account in Kubuntu and see if Kopete works from that new account.
<Mekzholan> Eruaran: isn't more convincing for people if they try something new that that works much better thant their old crap? I wasn't talking about force feeding... ;)
<Mekzholan> Ahmuck: did you solve the theme problem? I've just installed a 3.0 beta 5 theme and it's (a bit) better - but still not there...
<Eruaran> If someone wants change they will welcome it. If someone had to have it sold to them, they will look at every little fault under a microscope and complain. You can't help that person because they don't really want it, they want to go back to what they were using before.
<mih> ?
<DarthFrog> Mekzholan: You have your experience and emotional reaction to that experience.  We can validate that reaction but cannot invalidate it.
<Corban> hmmm
<Corban> i have 3 different GRUBS installed in the MBR it seems
<Minnozz> Anyone else having problems with sound (aka: no sound) on Hardy Heron?
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: back again... reset again....   I did notice however that there' s 2 kopetes now, one regular and one kde4; where the * dd that come form... WIll try to remove both and reinstall; but meantime I' ll ask dif question, because my hunch sez that' s where the problem iz...
<MilitantPotato> Corban: wow.
<Corban> grub stage 1, 1.5 and 2
<DarthFrog> Leeuw: Try creating a different account in Kubuntu and see if Kopete works from that new account.
<Eruaran> Corban: that might be part of the problem ? ;)
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: very good idea, since it did work in XFce...   will try later
<Corban> ok
<Corban> gona reboot and see if that worked
<Corban> wish me luck
<Eruaran> good luck
<Leeuw> DarthFrog: first I' ll ask dif question, cause my hunch sez that could be source of trubble...
<reisi> hi everyone! in case there's devs on the channels great job with kde4-remix
<Ahmuck> Mekzholan: as far as i know.  i went with a full install of kubuntu after working with some bugs on the upgrade
<Mekzholan> DarthFrog: no need for invalidation. I'm writing it here so that the problems can be solved (via an update) for all of those that won't write here (and esp. for those that tried kubuntu and are turned away by those litte inconveniences)
 * Ahmuck is thinking about a re-install again to see if i can't fix the compiz settings retention thingy
<Ahmuck> so, i'm curious, who is here from canocial (paid) as damage control on for this release?
<Leeuw> I ticked to ' off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot'  something like that, it had a warning that after changing stuff it could break the system; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing on initiate IRC;...   I can' t find that setting back, wher
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: do you own all the files in your home directory?
<Eruaran> Mekzholan: sorry if I offended... I've had to deal with a few unresonable people lately...
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: yes.  i have several partitions, one for virtual box, one for data, one for home, one for /var/www one for /usr/local, so it's trivial for me to wipe and reload
<DarthFrog> Ahmuck: I've been running Hardy since Alpha 3.  Doesn't need damage control.  That a few people have problems with it doesn't translate to a universal experience.  A few people will have problems with anything new, one just hopes that it's not the same few people each time. :-)
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: i've found the quickest way to "refresh" is to backup things like konversation logs, etc. and then do a "rm -rf ." on my home directory from a command prompt tty
<Algyz> DarthFrog:  I had problems with upgrade. Huge problems :)
<Eruaran> Downloading was much faster tonight
<sui> hi
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: that way i can tell if the problem is buried in my /home or in some other setting in /
<DarthFrog> Algyz: Then backup /home and re-install instead of upgrading?
<MilitantPotato> it took my wife's PC 8 hours to download 8.04
<Ahmuck> before re-install
<reisi> bittorrent worked fine yesterday, after you found a torrent file from somewhere :)
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: sounds like a plan :)
<Ahmuck> MilitantPotato: as an upgrade?
<MilitantPotato> Ahmuck: via adept yes
<Eruaran> How do I seed stuff with ktorrent so everyone can see it ?
<Corban> ok back
<reisi> Eruaran: i guess there was a post about that on the forums
<sui> Eruaran: you do automatically
<Corban> didn't work
<MilitantPotato> Corban: did you follow that full guide?
<Corban> i followed the repair part....whats the link again
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f60bd54bfea5b5afbbb8eab20586240d973cdde3
<Corban> thnx
<Eruaran> sui: not one that I've gotten via torrents already... I want to seed my kubuntu iso's that I have on my computer that aren't already being seeded by ktorrent...
<Eruaran> reisi: I'll check
<Ahmuck> Eruaran: locate a torrent for what you want to seed.  point the download to that directory.  at that point, ktorrent will check the iso and then begin seeding
<Eruaran> thanks Ahmuck
<sui> Eruaran: when you download a torrent file you normally have a column in which you can read the data you seed
<sui> wuah, completely misunderstood the question ;)
<Eruaran> sui: yes I know... but I have the kubuntu-desktop iso here which I ftp'd
<Leeuw> ﻿I ticked to ' off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot'  something like that, it had a warning that after changing stuff it could break the system; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing on initiate IRC;...   I can' t find that setting back, w
<Walkboss> Hello. I'm having a bit of trouble with my kubuntu installation. I decided to move my /home folder onto a new partition but kdm just crashes on login
<MilitantPotato> Corban: sudo apt-get install gparted
<kaminix> How do I make Kontact not close itself but only minimize to tray when I push the X button?
<Walkboss> Any ideas on why this is happening?
<sui> Eruaran: can you move the iso to your torrent-folder?
<Corban> thn
<MilitantPotato> Corban: make sure your linux is set active, and boot
<Ahmuck> Walkboss: ln -s /newpartition /oldhomedirectory may fix it
<Ahmuck> temporarily
<sui> Eruaran: and restart ktorrent. perhaps this makes the download happen
<Corban> it is
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: edit the kamil pref the enable tray
<Corban> i'm wanting to dual boot Kubuntu & OSx86
<Odd-rationale> kmail
<DarthFrog> Walkboss:  Did you edit the /etc/fstab file appropriately?
<Leeuw> Walkboss: you have to do that sort of thing from another system, like a live cd, because the sys can' t go without a home folder; if you removed the old one you have to somehow remount the new one as /home; I ' m not to familiar thoug with xactly how to do that; anyoen ?
<MilitantPotato> Corban: is the primary drive set as bootable?
<Corban> well yeh otherwise i wouldn't see GRUB
<Walkboss> I didn't edit it manually. I did a fresh install with sda1 as / and sda2 as /home
<Corban> i need to wipe and rebuilt MBR
<DarthFrog> Walkboss:  And is sda2 mounting properly as /home?
<Walkboss> Yes
<Corban> as i think i have like 6 different instances of GRUB in it
<Walkboss> I can access the files via console
<flaccid> hooray! i have the but where computer crashes with ati prop. driver when logging out with hardy!
<DarthFrog> Walkboss: Anything in the log files?
<Walkboss> but when I try to login, kdm crashes and restarts
<Corban> stage1 is active i'm sure
<Corban> tho
<Walkboss> Where would I find those?
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: look in settings --> configure kmail --> appearence --> system taray
<Odd-rationale> tray
<DarthFrog> Walkboss: /var/log is the usual place.
<Walkboss> Ok, one second. I'm on a different computer
<Leeuw> flaccid: congratulation !   Wanna buy my obsolete nvidia-card ? ;-)
<BluesKaj> Corban, you may want to check the /boot/grub/menu.lst , to make sure "hiddenmenu" isn't enabled. Disable it by placing a # in front of it. Alt+F2, kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Corban> i see
<Corban> yeh it's enabled
<flaccid> Leeuw: i have a notebook
<Leeuw> flaccid: ehehehe
<flaccid> :0
<BluesKaj> place a # there so the menu is no longer hidden
<Corban> lets try again
<VousDeux> I cannot, for the life of me, seem to figure out how to modify the list of programs that are on the K-Menu. Can someone help me out?
<Leeuw> flaccid: i CAN THROW IN A SOLDERING IRON AND AN CROWBAR ?
<flaccid> if you stop shouting
<Jucato> !caps | Leeuw
<ubotu> Leeuw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Leeuw> sorry fer capslock folks, I'm gonna take it off
<Jucato> VousDeux: modify in what sense? you can right-click on the K Menu icon and select Menu editor
<fildo> yay for caps locks u goon
<Leeuw> flaccid: I know, sorry, it's to close to tab , really...
<fildo> im all for cyber bullying :)
<flaccid> fildo: you got initial hardy bugs?
<fildo> yeah, major crash on logout
<flaccid> ati or nvidia?
<fildo> after first boot
<fildo> nv mate
<flaccid> but only happened once? mine is happening on every logout
<VousDeux> Jucato: I'm trying to remove some programs that have been uninstalled, and move some items to other spots that make more sense to me. The Menu Editor option does not appear when I right-click.
<fildo> uhm, mines a bit slow on the logout, but ive only tried it twice, its a fresh box
<flaccid> im dissapointed
<MilitantPotato> mine won't shut down
<MilitantPotato> have to use rseiub every time
<flaccid> seems pretty common problem
<Jucato> VousDeux: KDE 3?
<flaccid> rseiub?
<Walkboss> ok DarthFrog.
<fildo> why not released with kde4 ?
<MilitantPotato> alt+ctrl+sysRQ   +  RSEIUB
<MilitantPotato> emergency safe restart
<VousDeux> Jucato: No, KDE4...I asked in #kubunto-kde4, but I didn't get any response yet.
<SlimeyPete> fildo: kde4 doesn't work very well yet, for many people
<Leeuw> VousDeux: click right on the menu-button, not the menu itself
<Leeuw> VousDeux: or doesn' t that go on 4 /
<Leeuw> ?
<Jucato> VousDeux: first, to "refresh" the menus when you have uninstalled something, you can run the command "kbuildsycoca4"
<fildo> fair enough
<fildo> dosnt surprise me with the amount of bugs around
<Walzmyn_> kde4 is imcomplete, lots of options not in yet
<fildo> now im dissapointed
<Walkboss> The only things that look remotely relevant are "(WW) NV: No matching Device Section for Instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found" -- which I'm guessing is something to do with the device section in xorg.conf. I guess that isn't relevant at all
<Jucato> VousDeux: second, try running the command "kmenuedit4" to manually start the menu editor
<fildo> newyas seeyas
<VousDeux> Okay, thanks.
<Walkboss> also: "Atom 4, CARD32 4, unsigned long 4" whatever that is supposed to mean
<MilitantPotato> Speaking of not being able to shutdown, has anyone found a fix for it?  It starts closing aps, the GUI goes black and everything stops responding.  I can't open a TTY and shutdown that way.
<Ahmuck> ctl-alt-f9 ?
<emss> how do you disable konquerors scrollbars?
<Minnozz> can anyone help me with fixing my audio under Hardy Heron?
<VousDeux> Okay, the kmenuedit4 does not appear to exist yet, but kmenuedit loaded. Thanks again.
<Jucato> VousDeux: hm.. strange... but ok :)
<VousDeux> Oh, haha, I guess kmenuedit doesn't work on KDE4 menu...I'll bother the other channel about it...thanks anyway.
<Ahmuck> is there a kubuntu-kde4 channel?
<VousDeux> at least I know I can stop searching for it :)
<Odd-rationale> Ahmuck: yes
<Ahmuck> i'd be interested in that channel name, i'd like to see what problems is happening in kubuntu-kde4
<Eruaran> Whats a good sharing site to set my tracker to so people can see it and it will start uploading ?
<Walkboss> I've tried mounting sda2 (the partition with my home files in it) to a random mount point and having /home on the main partition. This worked fine so the I changed sda2 to mount under /home via the "Disks and Filesystems" settings, which also worked until I rebooted and am now unable to login to KDE
 * Ahmuck sit's down for pizza
<Minnozz> is there a known problem with SoundMAX chips and 64bit Linux?
<BluesKaj> Minnozz, in the terminal type alsamixer
<Minnozz> BluesKaj: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<Leeuw> ﻿﻿I ticked to ' off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot'  something like that, it had a warning that after changing stuff it could break the system; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing on initiate IRC;...   I can' t find that setting back
<BluesKaj> Minnozz, agian in the terminal, ' lspci | grep audio '
<BluesKaj> again
<Minnozz> BluesKaj: no output
<x-X-x> so far so good on hardy heron
<x-X-x> bit dissapointed that kde4 is still not finished and i had to installed kubuntu hardy heron kde3 version not remix
<BluesKaj> ok Minnozz, just ' lspci ' this time..look for a line with 'audio controller ' in it
<Minnozz> BluesKaj: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
 * Minnozz note to self: use `grep -i'
<BluesKaj> !intel-audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-audio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-X-x> anyone else having trouble downloading themes for emerald ??
<x-X-x> on hardy ?
<BluesKaj> looks like you need to download the drivers for the Intel Corporation 82801H, but I'm not sure. IIRC , there are some issues with Intel audio devices on kubuntu
<x-X-x> i have intel integrated audio and it works fine on nix
<Minnozz> BluesKaj: hmm okay, thank you :)
<tobias> hi anybody, i just was upgrading to hardy (from 7.10) using the upgrade-wizard. now it crashed, firexfox won't run and i don't know what to do. can you help me?
<BluesKaj> x-X-x, we're talking about Intel products , not integrated
<Minnozz> BluesKaj: AFAIK this is an integraged chip...
<BluesKaj> yes, most are
<Algyz> tobias:  what you have now?
<Minnozz> * integrated
<x-X-x> Blueskaj kk sorry
<tobias> Algyz: my system running as before, only some apps won't start
<Algyz> tobias:  well, to be honest, I reinstalled whole system after upgrade :D :(
<tobias> Algyz: the wizard simply dissapeared
<BluesKaj> Minnozz, try the Intel support site for linux drivers
<Algyz> tobias:  run them from terminal
<tobias> Algyz: how?
<Algyz> tobias:  $firefox
<Algyz> tobias:  probably you'll see errors in terminal
<ubuntu> ciao peolpe, qualcuno mi sa dire come operare da root in un live cd_
<Odd-rationale> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Algyz> !it | ubuntu
<emilsedgh> !it | ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> too slow ;)
<emilsedgh> :P
<Algyz> :)
<Arehucas> hola??? alguien en español??'
<Odd-rationale> !es | Arehucas
<ubotu> Arehucas: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> thanks
<Algyz> !es | Arehucas
<Odd-rationale> too slow again....
<Arehucas> ok, tanks
<Algyz> :D
<Odd-rationale> 2 -0
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  you won ;)
<tobias> Algyz: hm, calling dkpg from the terminal seems to continue the update process...would the wizard perform any actions that won't be done this way and i need to do them manualley
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: what client are you using?
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  kvirc+beer
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: konversation is good.
<Algyz> Beer is slowing process/accesing to keyboard :D
<Algyz> Yeah, I know
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: especially with nick completition
<Odd-rationale> with tab, i get a list of names that begin with the same letter(s).
<Algyz> Wow :O
<Odd-rationale> In order of last spoken. not alpha betical
<BluesKaj> ppl compalin about konversation not contain autolisted servers, but i don't miss that anymore :)
<Algyz> I'll think about that, actually I'm not using Kubuntu now :)
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: so if you spoke last before Arehucas, your nick would appear first in the list.
<Odd-rationale> s/after/before
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  bsd 6.3
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: freebsd?
<Algyz> pcbsd
<Odd-rationale> ok.
<Algyz> easier to manage :)
<Algyz> kubuntu just in next partition ;)
<v6lur> what's the least painful way to rip some 20 CDs?
<BluesKaj> Algyz, how's the hardware recognition with pcbsd ?
<Algyz> BluesKaj:  more or less okay
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: so pc-bsd --> freebsd as Ubuntu --> Debian ?
<Algyz> BluesKaj:  well, my network card is down always during boot, though I tried different methods
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  something like that
<Algyz> pcbsd is freebsd with installer, kde and some stuff
<Algyz> not a fork
<livingdaylight> Algyz, is it better than DesktopBSD?
<Algyz> livingdaylight:  you can install desktopbsd-tools
<livingdaylight> DesktopBSD is an os
<Algyz> It is possible also with freebsd, they are in ports
<Algyz> FreeBSD is an OS ;)
<Algyz> Both above mentioned are only couple of packages with FreeBSD kernel
<livingdaylight> i'm waiting for a pc-bsd or desktopBSD to do in the bsd world what ubuntu did in the Linux
<Algyz> You can try pcbsd, good luck
<livingdaylight> Algyz, true... but the installer n'stuff makes it noob friendly
<Algyz> That's good :)
<livingdaylight> last time i tried pcbsd it wasn't quite there yet... mainly lacking driver support
<Algyz> But you can compile proudly
<Algyz> http://img161.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopaskc9.png
<Algyz> Looks like this
<Algyz> Most things are working
 * Algyz sorry for a little offtopic
<Odd-rationale> Algyz: so it includes ff by default?
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  yes
<BluesKaj> yeah same here, but it's been 3 yrs since i tried bsd ...it was on an old pc and the hardwre wasn't recognized
<Algyz> 2.0.0.12
<BluesKaj> wel, most of it
<Algyz> BluesKaj:  it's up to you now ;)
<Odd-rationale> I might give it a spin in virtualbox.... I don't want to bork my new Hardy install... :)
<Algyz> But... but kubuntu is also good :)
<BluesKaj> no, I'll stick with kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> does bsd use grub?
<BluesKaj> lilo I think
<Algyz> Odd-rationale:  I'm using Kubuntu GRUB to boot this stuff
<Algyz> Don't install *BSD booter
<Algyz> If you're using Linux in the same comp
<Algyz> BluesKaj:  well, I gave just 15 GB for this another OS :)
<livingdaylight> Algyz, another reason i don't use pcbsd; small community and empty support #channels
<Algyz> livingdaylight:  good reason (seriously)
<livingdaylight> Algyz, presumably you're not having those issues in kubuntu?
<VousDeux> Is there a cursor theme editor? I have loaded a cursor theme, but two of the cursors are inverted...I would like to fix it if I can.
<woddf2> Hello
<Makuseru> What would you say the easiest way to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 would be?
<woddf2> If KDE 4 crashed at start for me before in 7.10 Gutsy, will it crash at start in 8.04 Hardy?
<Algyz> Makuseru:  you mean downgrade, isn't it? :D
<Makuseru> Algyz: umm, what?
<Arehucas> alguen me puede pasar de nuevo la direccion del irc hispano?
<Algyz> Ah, OK, I misunderstood
<Algyz> Arehucas:  la puta madre ;)
<Makuseru> Algyz: oh, haha. i thought you were saying 8.04 wasnt as good as 7.10
<Arehucas> jajaja, lo siento, tengo un caco que no veas
<Arehucas> como entro en el irc hispano
<Algyz> Makuseru:  well, I just reinstalled all the stuff
<Arehucas> que me da que aqui son giris
<Corban> well still no luck....i wiped my mbr i think...and now installing hardy for the 3rd time
<Algyz> Arehucas:  O follamos todos, o la puta ol rio ;)
<Arehucas> jajajajaja
<Arehucas> venga, yo me la follo primero, despues los demas
<Arehucas> jajajajaja
<VousDeux> woddf2: unless you have a system specific bug, I would have to say no; because I have KDE4 on Hardy and it is loading just fine.
<woddf2> Did it crash for you in Gutsy?
<Arehucas> como veo los canales del irc?
<woddf2> I mean
<Arehucas> que hace un monton que no utilizo el mirc, me da que casi una decada
<woddf2> VousDeux: Did it crash for you in Gutsy?
<Algyz> !es | Arehucas
<ubotu> Arehucas: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Arehucas> gracias, y lo siento
<Algyz> ;)
<VousDeux> woddf2: I didn't have it in Gutsy...that's why I said unless you have a system specific bug...
<woddf2> Oh...
<woddf2> Did anyone else use KDE 4 in Gutsy?
<VousDeux> woddf2: I think I understand now that your question is whether or not an upgrade to Hardy would fix your KDE4 problem...I don't know the answer.
<dave11> I cant get flash to fullscreen firefox 5 beta, is this a known bug?
 * trident523 is afriad of the regular #ubuntu
<woddf2> I want to know because I am debating whether or not to uninstall GNOME.
<linuxguymarshall> Can I uninstall programs from a Kubuntu DVD. For example, if my computer locks up because of a program (As it seems to happen with my NVIDIA drivers quite often) can I uninstall these from a DVD? Because sure I could uninstall this from a terminal but what if I don't know the package name. Is this possible?
<woddf2> I have personal data that I cannot back up because I do not have a CD burner.
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: Like, remove it from the livecd boot?
<linuxguymarshall> trident523:Preferably, or from text mode.
<trident523> woddf2: It was working in hardy for me... but that's generally not the same now.
<woddf2> trident523: Did you have KDE 4 in Gutsy? How stable was it?
<trident523> woddf2: I never tried it in gutsy, sorry.
<woddf2> Oh
<SlimeyPete> linuxguymarshall: you mean you want to be able to boot the livecd/dvd, and then remove a package from the Kubuntu installation on your hard disk?
<woddf2> Did anyone else use KDE 4 in Gutsy?
<trident523> woddf2: But it's sort of wonky in hardy anyhow. (some stuff missing...etc.)
<corban> success
<kernco> How do I set up dual-monitors in KDE4?
<corban> i fixed the mbr
<trident523> kernco: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<VousDeux> any idea why Kubuntu almost always thinks my battery is dead?
<kernco> trident523: Nvidia 8800
<linuxguymarshall> SlimeyPete:Yeah, sure it's a security issue but is there an easy hack to place a backdoor in my own system that would be only accesable through a custom Live CD. BTW, this is just a local machine that is not connected to the internet that I am talking about
<trident523> I think xinerama still works now...
<VousDeux> It doesn't seem to matter whether I have it plugged in or not, it keeps doing stuff like dimming the screen.
<trident523> !xinerama | kernco
<ubotu> kernco: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<amrush> hey all .. I have a problem logging out of a session .. everything goes black and i have to turn the computer off and boot it again .. anyway can help ..
<linuxguymarshall> amrush:How long has this been happening?
<SlimeyPete> linuxguymarshall: you could probably do it via a chroot, however I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly how. Might be worth googling a chroot howto and going from there.
<linuxguymarshall> SlimeyPete:Thanks
<amrush> yesterday, just upgraded to heron ..
<linuxguymarshall> amrush:Did it happen as soon as you upgrade or did it take some time?
<daimadoshi> Hi ! is anyone else having issues with the updateing process ? i cant even get past the fetching part
<NightBird> ....hm...
<amrush> linuxguymarshall: since i upgraded, i can't log out ..
 * NightBird is still having problems with starting kubuntu from cd... it does the splash page, then dumps me at the BusyBox prompt
<trident523> daimadoshi: Well, the servers are still being attacked with thousands upon thousands of downloads...
<NightBird> it does it for kubuntu 32 and 64 bit, as well as ubuntu 64..
<trident523> NightBird: Are you using wubi?
<mischel> hello
<trident523> mischel: Hi! This is #kubuntu.
<mischel> i am new here
<NightBird> trident523: nope, booting from the cd
<NightBird> I don't have windows installed at all on my laptop actually
<daimadoshi> trident523:i figured that it wouls be super slow, but not that i would get time outs
<mischel> not bad not bad this programm
<aleman> hello
<daimadoshi> trident523:thanks though... it just confirmed my suspicions
<trident523> NightBird: Oh. Hm... have some sort of different hard drive setup? (RAID...etc?)
<trident523> daimadoshi: Heck, I got around to updating my old server.
<trident523> daimadoshi: It was still running 6.06, with no updates installed. I'm still catching up. :P
<NightBird> trident523: it's a classic single 2.5" laptop harddrive
<mitko> само да попитам ако някой знае как да премахна искането на парола и потребител при стартиране на убунту нека каже ще съм благодарен
<trident523> NightBird: Well, whenever I got the buisybox message, it meant that my hard drive was loaded incorrectly.
<trident523> !ru | mitko
<ubotu> mitko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mitko> българия
<NightBird> there is an error stating "This (id 10ec:8139) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip" "8139cp 0000:08:02.0: Try the '8139too' driver instead."
<NightBird> trident523: kubuntu 7.10 installed and ran from it just fine
<trident523> NightBird: Have you asked #ubuntu? Sorry... I don't know of those sort of issues.
<NightBird> I'll ask there since it happens to both distros
<trident523> NightBird: I'm sort of avoiding #ubuntu right now... my brain can't take that many messages at once.
<NightBird> trident523: I'm hoping nickname highlight will save me :P
<linuxguymarshall> Does anyone use Automatix in KDE?
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully no
<dinart> i can't find the "Hardware information" on my ubuntu
<dinart> in the help there are some refereces to it
<dave11> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: People sort of avoid automatix now... it's too much of a hasle.
<dinart> i'm having some difficulties in installing my wireless usb adapter
<trident523> dinart: What kind of wireless adapter?
<dinart> !dwl g132
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwl g132 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trident523> ... oh.
<linuxguymarshall> Dragnslcr: What are the downsides to using it? My friend just got Kubuntu but hates to compile source and work with a terminal. Is there a coultions besides Automatix for him?
<aziz> quick question: I'm going to shrink an ext3 partition. Does qtparted also relocate the files if they reside in the blocks that are being freed?
<trident523> dinart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=a38135418b72be6d4dd28d70d4474e0d&p=909727&postcount=4
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- has he tried Adept?
<trident523> dinart: I follow outdated directions simetimes.
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- most modern distributions have package managers these days
<monolith> I upgraded to Hardy from 7.10 and now my sound doesn't work, Not in KDE not in KDE 4. The only thing that gives sound is KDE4's statup sound, nothing else.
<dinart> trident523: thanks ^
<dinart> ^^
<vurv> hey.. i just upgraded from Feisty to Hardy.. everything went without a hitch, asked me to reboot.. rebooted, and since, Xorg won't load
<vurv> kdm is running, but i have no Xorg
<vurv> ideas?
<trident523> monolith: Do you know what kind of soundcard you have?
<vurv> when i try startx, it says it can't load the nvidia kernel module
<linuxguymarshall> Dragnslcr:I tried but he loves alot of pictures. Can I state he just moved from Using M$ his whole like and ever worse just switched from Vista
<trident523> vurv: What drivers are you using?
<vurv> but nvidia-glx-new is installed
<trident523> vurv: oh. What card?
<vurv> FX 5200
<vurv> everything was working fine in Feisty
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- good for him, but what does liking pictures have to do with installing programs?
<vurv> no issues
<vurv> does glx-new have to be reinstalled or something?
<trident523> vurv: Try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... and chosing nvidia, not nv at drivers.
<vurv> k, sec
<ignman> how do I access the ubuntu default screensavers through kububntu?
<monolith> trident523: Wait, scratch that. I just realised the 'PCM' slider was set to minimum in KMix. Sorry about that...
<linuxguymarshall> Dragnslcr:He likes less text. He likes to click on an exe file and be done. Sure he can dig around the web for a .deb or install wine but for some reason everyone I convert hates package managers
<trident523> monolith: Happens, people were up in arms about my model that the headphone port didn't work.
<trident523> monolith: turns out, no one thought about the headphone slider/it got fixed in 8.04.
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: What's wrong with a list? Click it off, click install... sit back and relax?
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- if they prefer hunting around dozens of websites instead of typing in a name (or even just part of a name or description) and clicking the Install button, I don't know what else you can tell them
<monolith> trident523: Ahh, I'm haveing some other problems with the upgrade though. Amarok won't read from the MySQL database I use for it's database properly.
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- it really doesn't get much easier than Adept
<navetz> can somebody please help me get a mail server set up?
<trident523> monolith: Well, you're better than I. I use sqlite. :P
<vurv> trident523: hm, didn't ask me for that
<vurv> just a bunch of keyboard questions
<vurv> hm
<trident523> vurv: Well, try restarting and see what happens?
<vurv> nothing
<linuxguymarshall> Dragnslcr:Yeah, I know. I will go tell him to suck it up and use Adept.
<monolith> trident523: Lol, It's strange. It seems to have reset all the track data after the upgrade for when I just load tracks via Album view. It's started a new playcount for example. But when I load the same song with a dynamic playlist. the orginal data apperas...
<trident523> vurv: Hmm.
<Dragnslcr> linuxguymarshall- Adept Install (KMenu -> Add/Remove Programs) even organizes everything by category
<Dragnslcr> Er, Adept Installer
<matrix> where i am
<trident523> monolith: Well, maybe the newer amarok writes some data differently? Try asking their devs... maybe submit a bug?
<monolith> trident523: Righty, I'll take this to the #amarok chanel. Thanks for the help anyway!
<linuxguymarshall> Dragnslcr:Ok. I will relay that on to him
<trident523> Y'know, if I am really on #kubuntu... I should be running KDE.
<JoshOvki> trident523: does that mean i should really be just in  #kubuntu-kde4 ?;)
<linuxguymarshall> In my Linux Format magazine I got the other day it had a dvd with some programs, FreeBSD,Ubuntu 7.10 and KDE4 Live. What OS is the KDE 4 live most likely build off of?
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: OpenSUSE.
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: It's probably this: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<BluesKaj> trident523, there is an #ubuntu room :)
<linuxguymarshall> trident523:Thanks
<DreadKnight> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<trident523> BluesKaj: I'm afraid of it... too many people around after a release.
<trident523> Eh. Switching to KDE... running more KDE apps than GTK apps.
<Odd-rationale> trident523: good choice!
<v6lur> what's the quickest way to rip some 20 CDs?
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: one at a time...
<linuxguymarshall> v6lur:Starting now
<yakuzi> i've a problem: i did a clean install with 8.04, but now kontact keeps crashing on me (like some e-mails don't show while they are there, quickly followed with a crash)
<BluesKaj> therte were alotta ppl here 2 days ago too , but I guess a lot still don't understand that kde is the better desktop :)
<linuxguymarshall> What media player do you guys use?
<Algyz> linuxguymarshall:  try some of them
<trident523> Hello again.
<BluesKaj> kaffeine is a good one
<JoshOvki> linuxguymarshall: VLC for videos and amarok for music
<Algyz> totem also good
<Odd-rationale> kaffeine works great for me too
<linuxguymarshall> JoshOvki:that is what I am currently using
<Odd-rationale> is there a qt/kde vlc frontend in the repos?
<v6lur> Odd-rationale, linuxguymarshall, :D
<v6lur> i meant, which program or so...
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: k3b works great
<Odd-rationale> brb. got to check the integrity of an iso I just burnt for a friend...
<v6lur> ok, will try... right now i'm using konqueror and it's "virtual folders" feature, but it takes ~ 30 min per disc :(
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: I never used that virtual folder feature.
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: how does that work?
<Odd-rationale> copy/paste?
<tanio> hola..
<linuxguymarshall> If my dad has a Windows server with all the music stored on it How can I access it through Amarok. Currently I can access it throught
<tanio> que hay ..por aqui
<linuxguymarshall> Konquerer but not throught amarok
<tekteen> !es | tanio
<ubotu> tanio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tanio> mucha gracias ..Ñ=
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: Well, two ways.
<v6lur> Odd-rationale, you insert audio CD, open it in konqueror, and it shows several "virtual" files and directories there
<v6lur> mp3, ogg, etc
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: I noticed that.
<trident523> linuxguymarshall:the way I do it is through tangerine and DAAP sharing... which can take some configuration.
<v6lur> you an just drag them from there
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: so If I want flac, just open the flac folder?
<v6lur> yep
<v6lur> and drag from there
<Odd-rationale> copy/paste, done?
<v6lur> yes
<v6lur> but
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: Tangerine is an app that you run on the host PC... then you can connect to it in amarok by setting up a share... it's not too hard.
<v6lur> but it's terribly slow
<v6lur> tried soundkonverter earlier, but that wasn't much faster eitherquicker
<v6lur> either*
<coreymon77> hey everyone, meet Berzerker
<Odd-rationale> v6lur: i doubt k3b would increase the speed though
<Odd-rationale> since they probably use the same backend
<v6lur> i feared that
<trident523> linuxguymarshall: To do DAAP in amarok go to settings -> configure amarok -> media devices -> add -> pick music share ... and be done.
<Odd-rationale> anyways. brb...
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, what exactly is the matter
<v6lur> anything else to try?
<Berzerker> well, after I installed, I would hold option on boot up and a second drive would not show up
<Berzerker> I'm trying to avoid using refit
<trident523> Berzerker: Did you... uh, install boot camp... and follow the directions?
<Berzerker> I didn't do it with boot camp
<Berzerker> I supposed I should though
<coreymon77> i would think so probably
<trident523> Berzerker: Well, let me find some good directions for that.
<coreymon77> better off using bootcamp
<Berzerker> Well I know how to do it
<Berzerker> I just didn't do it with that
<trident523> Berzerker: Just remember to replace the formatted windows drive.
<jhutchins> Berzerker: You have to have a bootloader that will show both options, refit, elilo, some versions of grub will.
<dinart> to the one that helped me with dwl g132
<dinart> thank you ^
<dinart> ^^
<coreymon77> jhutchins!!!!
<dinart> i'm at the wireless conection now
<jhutchins> ...Or so i hear about elilo & grub.  Most people use boot camp, but I think refit's pretty good.
<coreymon77> i havent talked to you in ages!
<trident523> dinart: No problem.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, has anyone tried upgrading from the DVD and gotten a permission denied error on kdesu /cdrom/cdromupgrade?
<jhutchins> When I installed kubuntu on a mini, it wouldn't boot to the OS-X install any more until I installed refit.
<dinart> trident523:  just worked ^^
<coreymon77> Berzerker: youre prob better off using either bootcamp or refit, and im better at helping once kubuntu is installed and booted :p
<Berzerker> heh
<terrestre> kde4 in heron its stable? or better just kde3?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: hows it going man?
<coreymon77> terrestre: its been stable for a while
<trident523> terrestre: In heron is's okay... some stuff is a bit odd for me still.
<coreymon77> terrestre: just not enough to make it the default
<trident523> terrestre: ... it does run. That's good.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Crazy full time job these days.
<coreymon77> thats why kubuntu hardy is not an lts
<coreymon77> canonical prob didnt want an lts with kde4 still not fully stable
<terrestre> so better kde3 for a noob?
<coreymon77> terrestre: as of now, yes
<trident523> terrestre: debateable.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: still havent gotten around to getting some sort of cloak, or becoming a kubuntu member huh?
<chairmeleon> anyone here running audacious?
<terrestre> mmm
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so ya, try it with BC
<Berzerker> partitioning now
<jhutchins> No, I mostly work with CentOS, and run Mandriva by choice, so I'm a bit out of touch with kubuntu.
<terrestre> coreymon77, trident523 thanks for your opinion
<trident523> chairmeleon: Uh... why?
<Seven_Six_Two> can I have kde3 and kde4 installed at the same time?
<Dragnslcr> terrestre- probably better to stick with KDE3 for now. KDE4 is still missing a few things that are supposed to be ready for 4.1
<coreymon77> Seven_Six_Two: yup
<terrestre> Dragnslcr, thanks
<Berzerker> does it matter if I install from a DVD or not?
<crash> howdy
<Berzerker> like I downloaded the CD image, but I put it on a DVD
<jhutchins> Berzerker: For what it's worth, we're doing about six sites using dual mac mini's for banking servers.
<Seven_Six_Two> coreymon77, thanks. I'm going to try it..
<trident523> chairmeleon: Most things have other codecs... you don't need to really use that... unless you want to.
<Dragnslcr> Berzerker- that shouldn't matter
<Berzerker> ok
<jhutchins> Berzerker: nope.
<Berzerker> will install now
<Berzerker> brb
<chairmeleon> trident523: what do you mean other codecs?
<jhutchins> Time for lunch, laters.
<chairmeleon> I want a simple winamp clone, so I went for audacious, the audio player
<terrestre> its some one using ufw?
<chairmeleon> but I can't stop it from opening multiple instances
<trident523> chairmeleon: Well, there are plenty of other media players that I (opinion follows) think are better... and support more stuff.
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, wish the DVD upgrade would work. I hate sucking up the servers' bandwidth when I don't really need to
<Seven_Six_Two> chairmeleon, wouldn't xmms be closer?
<chairmeleon> Seven_Six_Two: can't find it in hardy heron repos, think audacious replaced it
<chairmeleon> trident523: ok, gimme one?
<chairmeleon> sure you guys are not thinking about audacity, the recording software?
<Seven_Six_Two> chairmeleon, well it would be a simple build I think. Or just install a deb by hand
<trident523> chairmeleon: Well, you are in kubuntu... so, kaffiene as an audio player is good, amarok as a bloated manager... JuK...
<chairmeleon> trident523: what were you thinking outside of kubuntu/kde?
<trident523> chairmeleon: Rythmbox, totem, and some older stuff that I used to use.
<trident523> chairmeleon: Probably because I never liked xmms.
<chairmeleon> trident523: well, I myself run rhythmbox in gnome, but my dad wants a dead simple winamp clone
<trident523> chairmeleon: dead simple? When was winamp ever... simple? :P
<crash> well
<crash> that was annoying
<crash> wth happened
<Frederick> folks which program can I use to generate a restauration point in my system?
<trident523> chairmeleon: Anyhow... beep player is the other fork, and I think is still in the repo.
<yao_ziyuan> my normal user account is "yaoziyuan"
<trident523> Frederick: Full backup is the easiest way to go.
<yao_ziyuan> i checked it out in System Settings -> User Accounts
<chairmeleon> trident523: bmp won't run, complaining that dbus is not on, while it certainly is
<yao_ziyuan> i found out that it has the power to "Administer the System"
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<Frederick> trident523: how?
<yao_ziyuan> when i want to administer the system, i need to sudo or kdesu
<coreymon77> thats right yao
<yao_ziyuan> why does User Accounts say this normal account can "administer the system"?
<trident523> Frederick: Well, Keep is a kde program that does full backups of files... then all you need to do if things go south is re-install and put the files back in.
<coreymon77> it means that you are allowed to use the sudo or kdesu command yao
<trident523> yao_ziyuan: because people tend to not mind sudo privledges... you can de-sudo them though. But I on;y remember how to do that in gnome.
<sigma_1234> is there a problem with video playback in hardy? slight jerks in the video
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: you can disallow someone to use the sudo command
<yao_ziyuan> trident523: ah
<trident523> sigma_1234: Probably related to your graphics card. Or something.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm actually trying to create another user account "backup" of the same class as "yaoziyuan"
<trident523> Eh, kde4 didn't load my audiomixer. See you all again on the flipside.
<yao_ziyuan> in case some virus/trojan ruined "yaoziyuan"'s startup scripts (such as ~/.kde/Autostart)
<sigma_1234> no it worked fine in gutsy. and on my laptop its even worse
<coreymon77> umm, linux virus?
<yao_ziyuan> and took over the system by spawning multiple processes that recover each other if i kill any of them
<coreymon77> do those even exist?
<karaluh> i've got problems booting hardy with 2.6.24 kernel
<yao_ziyuan> if a virus takes control of account "yaoziyuan",
<coreymon77> no virus could do anything without the root password, so, they are pretty much powerless
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: even still
<yao_ziyuan> does it also mean it takes control of the user group "yaoziyuan"?
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- sure you can write a script that deletes the user's files and starts spawning new processes
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: unless it has the root password, a virus cant do jack
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- you just have to get the user to execute the script
<Boohbah> coreymon77: it can delete all files owned by your user
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: but it can put things in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<coreymon77> good point
<Boohbah> coreymon77: it can also escalate its privileges to root using a local exploit on your user account
<psyco> hello
<trident523> Hi, psyco, this is #kubuntu.
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: is the "local" exploit recently disclosed in slashdot/wired.com which is a CPU-based attack? :)
<coreymon77> i think he knows that trident
<karaluh> hardy kernel doesn't recognize any drives, what can i do?
<trident523> coreymon77: Hi, coreymon77, you are coreymon77. This is #kubuntu. I am trident. The sky is blue.
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> its actually grey right now where i am :P
<terrestre> oooh i read the most funny post about the world new ubuntu uncomplicated firewall
<Boohbah> yao_ziyuan: well if, you're talking about the recent vmsplice local kernel exploit, yes :)
<psyco> Can someone help me. I am currently partitoning my HD. I want to install /home on a seperate partion (I know how to do that) but I also want to install two distros so that I can dual boot. Can onyone help me with that? Like how to partiton the parts??
<psyco> XD thanks trident523
<trident523> psyco: While I have no idea how to do either of those things... what's the other distro you are thinking of? (always interested in stuff like that)
<psyco> Well I am going to install Kubuntu then have another one open for experimenting with different distros.
<trident523> psyco: Well, I bet if you install kubuntu second, it will have the correct GRUB settings...
<karaluh> psyco: do you want to have /home shared between those two distros?
<trident523> psyco: Or, use the super GRUB disk, and fix it each time. But I'm not to sure.
<psyco> karaluh: yes
<trident523> too*
<psyco> trident523: grub confuses me (shiver, ugh grub.....), I'm sure there is a simpler way
<trident523> psyco: Use LILO? :P
<psyco> 0.o
<karaluh> psyco: i'm not sure if it is a good idea, but if you realy want to you have to create at least 4 partitions
<trident523> Aw crimitey. Someone screwed up my audio. Time for a re-boot.
<psyco> I see..
<dinart> my ubuntu has no mp3 codec
<dinart> can someone tell me one?
<psyco> karaluh: I think it is possible and practical, I just want to know :
<BluesKaj> dinart, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 , then, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<psyco> Do I just have like two partitions with mountpoints / and then a /home?
<psyco> (and a swap)
<Boohbah> ahh, libk3b2-mp3
<Boohbah> i was looking for that the other day
<Boohbah> why doesn't ubuntu distribute mp3 with k3b? license/royalty issues?
<trait> does anybody know where kadressbook saves its adresses?
<trait> Boohbah
<Dragnslcr> Boohbah- mp3 is patented
<Seven_Six_Two> how long do the servers normally get hammered for a new release?
<trait> somehow i made it woking with mp3
<trait> but do not remember atm
<Boohbah> trait: somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/
<BluesKaj> dinart, you might need to add the medibuntu sources to your sources.list or package manager
<Berzerker> no dice on it showing up
<trait> yes somewhere :)
<Berzerker> I guess I'll have to install refit
<Boohbah> trait: yeah i think that libk3b2-mp3
<Frederick> folks flash seems to have died in my machien I have no error message justa grey screen any ideas?
<trait> maybe :)
<karaluh> psyco: 1st for kubuntu /, 2nd for other distro /, 3rd for swap and 4th for /home
<Dragnslcr> psyco- you'll need at least a home partition, two system partitions (one for each OS), and a swap partition
<Dragnslcr> psyco- depending on what CPU you have, it might be better to experiment with other distributions by installing them into virtual machines
<Berzerker> brb
<Boohbah> libk3b2-extracodecs in hardy, apparently
<psyco> karaluh: I think I found a guide on google.
<BluesKaj> trait, try kontact/contacts
<karaluh> Dragnslcr: but you don't have shared home then
<Boohbah> karaluh: yeah but you're not going to actually use all those distros
<Boohbah> karaluh: and you can setup shared folders in virtualbox
<Dragnslcr> karaluh- true, but there may be a way to fake it (or just copy /home and/or rsync it between the host and VM)
<Boohbah> psyco: ^^
<psyco> Boohbah: Well I have an amd athlon 2200+ I think. Its 1.8Ghz
<yao_ziyuan> i failed to duplicate my current user account :(
<Boohbah> psyco: how muchRAM?
<yao_ziyuan> i created one using exactly the same options as the original "yaoziyuan"
<Dragnslcr> psyco- an older Athlon XP?
<psyco> Boohbah: 512, but I'm thinking about getting another 1GB soon/
<yao_ziyuan> it can't login to a kde session
<psyco> Yes. Its an old PC
<Boohbah> yao_ziyuan: they can't have the same UID
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: they don't
<yao_ziyuan> the system says its preferences folder is in use by another session
<Boohbah> yao_ziyuan: your new user is in the same groups as your old user?
<trait> BluesKaj , there is no folder called kontact
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: no, it's in "backup_1"
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: it's called "backup"
<karaluh> Dragnslcr: i think dual boot is easier to set up
<Berzerker> heh
<BluesKaj> trait, look in the kmenu for am app called kontact
<Berzerker> forgot to enable
<Boohbah> yao_ziyuan: that's the primary group, you need to add it to all the other groups to give it access, like 'adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev vboxusers'
<yao_ziyuan> i added
<yao_ziyuan> just like "yaoziyuan" has
<Berzerker> forgot to enable it. heh
<yao_ziyuan> "admin", "dip", ...
<Boohbah> does backup1 have a home folder?
<trait> i'm using an other homefolder and don't want to add a new user
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: yes
<Boohbah> and wirte permissions to it?
<trait> bj
<trait> BluesKaj
<bebop_> x
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: write permissions i'm not sure, but i assume
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: you can try it yourself:
<Berzerker> brb
<Dragnslcr> karaluh- could be. I haven't done much with either dual-booting or virtualization. Especially if it's an older Athlon, the virtualization might not work as well as on a CPU that supports it in hardware
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: in kubuntu's system settings -> user accounts, create a new account and use the same options from your current normal user account
<karaluh> Dragnslcr: exactly
<yao_ziyuan> Boohbah: and then lock the current account and start a new session with that new acc
<BluesKaj> trait, it's in the internet list
<yao_ziyuan> *acct
<Dragnslcr> One of these weekends I'll spend some more time trying to get the networking setup correctly for a VM
<trait> what do you mean BluesKaj
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: network problems?
<yao_ziyuan> Login Name: backup
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: need some help?
<yao_ziyuan> Real Name: Backup
<yao_ziyuan> User ID: 1001
<yao_ziyuan> Primary Group: backup_1
<yao_ziyuan> Home DIrectory: /home/backup
<yao_ziyuan> Shell: /bin/bash
<yao_ziyuan> Privileges and groups: just use yaoziyuan's, verbatim
<yao_ziyuan> Password: make one
<yao_ziyuan> then start a new kde session with this new account
<yao_ziyuan> it will fail
<BluesKaj> trait in the kmenu
<trait> atm im using kde4
<bebop_> un canal de puros gringos ? que flojera
<JoshOvki> !fr | bebop_
<ubotu> bebop_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Berzerker> coreymon77: now it's giving me no bootable device
 * JoshOvki hopes he got the correct language
<BluesKaj> !es | bebop_
<ubotu> bebop_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bebop_> gracias
<BluesKaj> da nada
<BluesKaj> or is it de nada , I forget
<epimeth> ahoy everybody!
<trait> BluesKaj its in .kde/share/apps/kabc :)
<yao_ziyuan> i googled this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700630
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's a bug
<yao_ziyuan> anyone can create a new user account that can successfully log into a new kde session?
<yao_ziyuan> i think maybe a ubuntu session can do this easier
<dinart> how can i edit menu.lst
<dinart> it say's i'm not the owner
<dinart> but i want to edit the boot sequence
<psyco> What is a reasonable partition size just to hold linux and not /home
<azUBUNTU> join ﻿#kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> trait, normally whan ppl ask about an app we direct them to the kmenu not the folder in the /home/user dir
<zen-xstat> hello everyone, i'm having some trouble to compile ndiswrapper under kubuntu-gutsy, it fails with no rule to make asm-offsets.c needed by asm-offsets.s. Do you know how can I fix this?
<coreymon77> zen-xstat: first thing, what card are you using?
<zen-xstat> bcmcoreymon77: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- ideally I want to get the bridge working so that the VM and host can connect to each other normally (my computer has two Ethernet ports, so the VM can use a separate port from the host)
<trait> don't understand you, BluesKaj
<coreymon77> zen-xstat: wow, never heard of the card
<coreymon77> you sure its not bcm4311
<coreymon77> you sure theres that 9 in there?
<zen-xstat> coreymon77: I have installed ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 from repositories but no kernel module found in packages
<coreymon77> zen-xstat: are you sure your card has that 9 in there
<zen-xstat> coreymon77: it is a copy-paste
<coreymon77> hmm
<BluesKaj> trait , i thought you were looking for your email contact list , so i told you where to find it the easiest way , is that clear ?
<coreymon77> darn, cause if it was jsut 4311, that would be much easier
<epimeth> does anybody know how to connect kontact with exchange?
<trait> ah ok :)
<zen-xstat> coreymon77 i think that if i can get ndiswrapper working properly the windows driver will work, but i cant compile clearly
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> I got it
<coreymon77> zen-xstat: hmm, sorry, its been a long while since i used ndis
<coreymon77> Berzerker: it worked?
<ubuntu> guys, i've lost GRUB, and i started my computer with a live CD so i can reinstall it... i mounted my / partition, i chroot'd there, and when i tried to do grub-install, i noticed my hda didn't exist under /dev
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I had to resync the partition tables with refit
<ubuntu> any idea how to make it appear so i can make grub-install ?
<zen-xstat> coreymon77: maybe there is a problem in the kernel sources provided in gutsy or the kernel headers...
<Berzerker> coreymon77: how do I connect my bluetooth mouse?
<coreymon77> Berzerker: umm, with bluetooth :P
<zen-xstat> coreymon77: thanks anyway
<coreymon77> Berzerker: what are you using now?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , why are installing grub seperately ,...it's automatic with the live cd install
<Berzerker> the trackpad
<Berzerker> it's horrible
<Berzerker> I want to use the mightymouse
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: i reinstalled windows
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> after installing kubuntu I'll bet
<yao_ziyuan> i just went to a gnome session
<Berzerker> what's the firefox 3 package called
<yao_ziyuan> and created a new user there
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: yup
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Berzerker> and is it on apt?
<yao_ziyuan> and logged into a new kde session using that new user
<yao_ziyuan> man, you have to admit that gnome is a more mature desktop
<coreymon77> Berzerker: bluetooth is built in right?
<coreymon77> Berzerker: isnt the might mouse corded?
<yao_ziyuan> or kubuntu hardy is just too young?
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, you mean old and wrinkled
<Berzerker> coreymon77: I have the wireless one
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: what i usually do after loosing it (after reinstalling windows) is bootup with a livecd, mount / partition, chroot there, then grub-install /dev/hda and that's it... but now, my hda disk is no longer appearing under /dev :(
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: if you use the Nimbus gnome theme and Ubuntu Hardy's default wallpaper, it seems gnome is very cool
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, do you have super grub boot disk ,if not it's highly recommended for solving the boot/grubmenu prob
<coreymon77> Berzerker: well, go into system settings
<coreymon77> Berzerker: and enable bluetooth
<coreymon77> then pair this thing like usual
<Berzerker> it's enabled
<psyco> What will happen if I partition TWO / mount points??
<coreymon77> Berzerker: then pair with your mouse
<Berzerker> it says connected
<Berzerker> but it doesn't work
<coreymon77> it says you are connected?
<Berzerker> connected to wireless mouse
<Berzerker> and it gives the mac address
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, being an old windows guy , i prefer the familiar look of kde :)
<coreymon77> okay, so, its just not responding?
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: me too
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: but let me give you a look of my gnome desktop
<karaluh> can anyone help with unbootable hardy kernel?
<coreymon77> Berzerker: have you tried restarting
<Berzerker> I got it
<Berzerker> I did it via the command line
<coreymon77> okay then
<Berzerker> hcitool -scan
<Berzerker> and sudo hidd --connect
<Berzerker> etc.
<BluesKaj> karaluh, pls explain
<coreymon77> sorry im not of much help, my kubuntu box doesnt have bt
<Berzerker> it's fine, I did it before, I just forgot how
<Berzerker> quick google search helped
<coreymon77> im assuming wifi works fine
<Berzerker> nope
<karaluh> BluesKaj: after upgrade i've got kernel panic on hardy kernel
<coreymon77> Berzerker: yay, thats what im good at
<karaluh> BluesKaj: gutsy one drops to busybox
<szymon_g> hi
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, chipset?
<Berzerker> hold on
<Berzerker> my dad needs me to work on somethi00:14:51:D2:AE:88ng
<Berzerker> something*...
<karaluh> BluesKaj: there are no disk devices on /dev
<Berzerker> mac address for my mouse, if anyone wants it
<Berzerker> :P
<Berzerker> afk
<Berzerker> coreymon77: sorry, bbl
<coreymon77> k, no problem
<karaluh> BluesKaj: the kernel panic message is abount not being able to mount root
<szymon_g> ekhm, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my computer, and i wonder : where is wizzard? after deletion of default .kde folder kubuntu restores default view instad of giving me a possibility to change it (like in 3.x.x) :|
<karaluh> BluesKaj: i bootet with rescue cd
<BluesKaj> karaluh, is it an older pc ?
<andrew_> are there any Kubuntu developers online ?
<karaluh> BluesKaj: 3-4 years
<coreymon77> karaluh: #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> hmm karaluh , strange , and you can't drop down to gutsy ?
<karaluh> BluesKaj: gutsy kernel gives me busybox with no disk devices
<BluesKaj> or the older kernel rayjer
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: http://tinyurl.com/54tptk
<The_ManU_212> i want 3d acceleration what to install for nvidia 6600gt?
<yao_ziyuan> everybody see my ubuntu desktop: http://tinyurl.com/54tptk
<karaluh> BluesKaj: i reverted initramfs to the one generated on gutsy
<yao_ziyuan> ain't it cool :)
<karaluh> BluesKaj: and it worked
<BluesKaj> karaluh, good
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, nice ...doesn't make me want to change to gnome tho :)
<karaluh> BluesKaj: but i would like to get 2.6.24 working
<BluesKaj> karaluh, try upgrading with adept on the older kernel
<karaluh> BluesKaj: tried that with no luck
<andrew_> mount.nfs reports "internal error" when trying to connect to a server
<BluesKaj> hmm karaluh , sorry I'm not really well versed in handling kernel panics ... coreymon77 ?
<andrew_> andrew@apollo:~/Download/DEB$ sudo mount /zeus
<andrew_> [sudo] password for andrew:
<andrew_> mount.nfs: internal error
<andrew_> andrew@apollo:~/Download/DEB$
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: you think im any better?
<coreymon77> i have no clue
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, I thought I'd ask anyway  :)
<BluesKaj> We don't seem to have many of the regular "heavy Hitters" / "Gurus" here today :(
<coreymon77> i just dont know anything about kernel panics
<bent_> They're all fighting off the throng that appears to be #ubuntu, my guess.
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> whats going on in ubuntu?
<bent_> And my nick got stolen before I forgot to identify.
<coreymon77> bent_: no worries
<bent_> 8.04 came out recently. People have problems, and IRC attacked.
<bent_> ... they attacked IRC*
<coreymon77> bent_: you can get your nick back
<coreymon77> bent_: whats your normal nick?
<BluesKaj> or they're hiding out and letting we apprentices hold the fort under the hardy onslaught :)
<bent_> trident523... and I like identified, but I forgot to... login.
<coreymon77> bent_: okay then ghost the person
<coreymon77> bent_: is this nick linked to your other one?
<bent_> coreymon77: How does one go about doing that?
<bent_> coreymon77: Nope.
<coreymon77> bent_: do you have an alt nick?
<karaluh> ok, i'll try my luck on #ubuntu then :)
<bent_> coreymon77: Nah, didn't get around to it. :/
<evil> how i can change the background of the kicker bar
<BluesKaj> karaluh, yeah thy might be of more help ATM
<coreymon77> bent_: well register an alt under the same password as your regular nick
<coreymon77> bent_:  then type /msg nickserv link trident523 [your password]
<coreymon77> bent_: then /msg nickserv ghost trident523
<coreymon77> bent_: then /nick trident523
<ilpanda> 7list
<harley> evil: open kcontrol and go to Desktop --> Panels.  Then click on the Appearance tab and you'll see it under Appearance tab
<trident523> Thanks, coreymon77.
<harley> *under Panel Background
<coreymon77> no problemo!
<psyco> When installing a linux distro, is there an option to skip the boot loader installation??
<trident523> psyco: depends on the installer
<coreymon77> psyco: and why would you want to do that, you kinda need the bootloader to boot
<chosig> silly package managers... making apache a dependency in the php5 deb...
 * trident523 just tried to boot his i386 system with the i686 disk. Sigh.
<psyco> coreymon77: If I want to install two linux distros but Id ont want the second to write over GRUB.
<epimeth> does anybody know how to connect kontact with exchange?
<coreymon77> wouldnt it just write over grub with grub, updating it? or am i mistaken
<psyco> I dont know but I read that the first disto disappears from the list.
<coreymon77> okay then, i must be mistaken
<Dragnslcr> chosig- did you try installing php5-cli instead?
<psyco> trident523: SO for example. Does kubuntu have that option?
<trident523> psyco: I didn't see it when I use ubiquity (regular ubuntu installer,) but I did accidently do it once in some other installer. Forgetting to install a bootloader. That was a fun day.
<harley> If you install the command line base system from the alternate cd you get a more debian like installer you can choose to install grub or not
<psyco> trident523: lol ok
<chosig> Dragnslcr: ah, thanks... (still don't understand why apache's a dependency tho :P)
<Dragnslcr> chosig- of php5, or php5-cli?
<harley> Anyone here know why the cd icon doesn't pop up on the desktop when I put in a cd?
<iskaldur> hi, im having trouble with k3b: it doesn't access any cddb info, even though i have remote CDDB queries enabled. is there some special server i need to use? (im using freedb2.org, port 80)
<chosig> Dragnslcr: apache2 installes with php5
<tsb> I'm trying to complete the 8.04 install by doing -f install, but I'm getting "ubuntu-desktop: Depends: rss-glx but it is not installable"
<Level15> hi. does any of you guys have by any chance the OS-L icon set?
<Level15> the download link is broken :(
<Dragnslcr> chosig- "php5" may be a metapackage that installs the Apache module. php5-cli is probably just the CLI executable
<danya_> Hi , I'm on Ubuntu 7.10 .. I was looking for my trash icon but i cant find it :S .. how can I get it back ?
<trident523> danya_: in KDE? Well...
<dennister> so how's the feedback as to how hardy's working out since the release?
<trident523> danya_: I think you cam make a shortcut to *yourhomedirectory/.trash
<trident523> dennister: Just like 7.10, extreme hit, and extreme miss. Luckily, I got an extreme hit... ubuntu booted on this computer.
<danya_> dennister : no Gnome
<harley> dennister:  Works fine for me
<VousDeux> What command can I execute to modify my touchpad settings? The keyboard & mouse settings don't even have it listed.
<chris__> I am having a problem with my CD-ROM, just installed Kubuntu last night, I put a CD-RW in the drive with my files, to put back on my system. says unable to identify CD-Rom format, any ideas? I am new. Plz bare with me
<trident523> chris__: Well, two things could have gone wrong. the disk might have not been finished burning when you burned it, or something is wonky with the support for your drive in ubuntu. Try another CD... see if that works.
<xenol> hello, i would like to ask if kde4 is enough stable for everyday work
<trident523> chris__: Even an audioCD.
<chris__> damn, I hope I didn't lose my shit lol
<trident523> xenol: Stable when it works.
<chris__> k..trying another disc
<dennister> if someone has it working well, i need to know if there's a file called 'netkit-inetd' in the hardy repositories
<jussio1> !ohmy | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chris__> my bad, sorry
<chris__>  :(
<dennister> harley: could u pls check if netkit-inetd exists in the hardy repositories?
<dennister> i'd really appreciate it
<BluesKaj> dennister,
<dennister> hi BluesKaj :)
<xenol> when is documentation for HH is supposed to be added plz?
<trident523> dennister: I don't see it. I see netkit-ping.
<BluesKaj> inetd.conf updater is a package in adept
<chris__> ahh must of been the disc
<chris__> oh man, does that suck
<chris__> I think I am gonna cry
<BluesKaj> but don't see a netkit-inetd, dennister
<dennister> ok, that's one problem...i mean i did install the release candidate on one test server, and the file i needed for the pxeinstall server wasn't available, but was hoping the full release would bring it back
<dennister> BluesKaj: so you have hardy isntalled and its working well for u?
<Itaku> on 8.04 how do i change the clock to 12 hour?
<BluesKaj> yes dennister
<BluesKaj> working quite well
<trident523> Itaku: Hm, is it because your local normally uses 24hr clock? I'ma go look.
<dennister> i certainly did like what i saw with xubuntu in the release candidate...but if it doesn't serve my needs...but then again, gutsy on the other server that's more established is giving me a rash, too :(
<albuntu> hello. i have 20 upgradable in adept manager after upgrading from gutsy to hardy and when i do full upgrade it doesnt do anything and "apply changes" remains inactive
<ksjdf> Hi. I got two sidebars in Dolphin. How do I remove one of them? couldn't find the setting.
<dennister> and i liked kde4 at first, too...then got frustrated with it
<trident523> !time | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<psyco> what is the terminal command to see info on your HD's?? like partions and stuff
<harley> ksjdf: you can remove the left sidebar by pressing F8 or the right sidebar with F9
<BluesKaj> dennister , except adept updater keeps wanting to upgrade an already upgraded amarok , but otherwise fine
<miloszg> psyco: sudo fdisk -l
<trident523> albuntu: You might have broken packages, open adept, and look for them.
<psyco> miloszg: ty
<dennister> BluesKaj: did u do a clean install, or use dist-upgrade?
<xenol> !mysql | xenol
<martha> hi guys
<martha> i've got a question
<trident523> !ask | martha
<ubotu> martha: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ksjdf> harley: It worked! thanks
<harley> np
<albuntu> trident523: no i dont have broken packages. just checked them
<psyco> how do I find out my HD space??
<chris__> this the exact error I get when the DVD-R I put in with my files.... "mount: block device/dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<xenol> !mysql | xenol
<miloszg> psyco: df -h
<trident523> albuntu: Hm... dunno, sorry.
<martha> how can i mount a bin/cue image?
<psyco> miloszg: ty again
<BluesKaj> distupgrade , but I used the US repos , cuz the Canadian one swewre so slow last week ...as it was it took 2 1/2 hrs from upgrade to reboot
<dennister> k, that's good to know...on the gutsy server there's real probs witht he translation-en-CA areas
<BluesKaj> dennister , I recommend using the US repos ,... check the speed of the canada ones if you have them just by doing sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> youll see how slow they are
<trident523> psyco: I just found out something related to GRUB... ubuntu dosen't have to install the GRUB boot loader...
<dennister> yes, i do see...and still ignoring all the Translation-en_CA sources
<trident523> psyco: Right at the "Ready to install" screen, click advanced... then there us an un-tick for bootloader.
<psyco> trident523: &YES Awesome thanks so much
<chris__> this the exact error I get when the DVD-R I put in with my files.... "mount: block device/dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"  any ideas?
<trident523> psyco: Reinstalling another computer, just found that out.
<BluesKaj> dennister , this my sources.list if youd like to copy the 'debs"
<BluesKaj> http://www.pastebin.ca/998673
<psyco> trident523: lol Thanks so much
<dennister> are there any sql-ledger/postgres users in here? that's my other issue that's driving me totally bonkers...want to ditch sql-ledger for ledgersmb, but i can't because the backup portion of sql-ledger says it's missing a table, so i can't do the backup without backing up the problem, too
<dennister> BluesKaj: thx :)
<trident523> chris__: Try asking #ubuntu... maybe they know?
<NDPTAL85> Anyone else having problems with the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 ISO? I've tried to install it on two drives and after it finishes installing I can't get it to boot.
<trident523> dennister: I saw the word SQL... but that's it. :P
<trident523> NDPTAL85: Did you verify your burnt disks?
<NDPTAL85> trident523: Yes
<dennister> lol @ trident523
<trident523> NDPTAL85: I don't know of any major trouble... it might not be installing GRUB correctly... or something.
<dennister> maybe i should just print the whole bloody inventory and start from scratch
<Berzerker> coreymon77: back
<Berzerker> coreymon77: you there?
<dennister> <------feels like crying
 * psyco is rather happy. #kubuntu is depressing....
<Berzerker> what's the package to control a synaptics touchpad
<dennister> xserver-xorg wacom or something like that
<trident523> >.> dell. What boot option is "Normal!"
<dennister> Berzerker: xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<Berzerker> what
<dennister> i just looked it up in system services
<Berzerker> it's like a program
<Berzerker> synaptics-manager or something
<trident523> Berzerker: I'm using a synaptics... and I didn't install anything else. Ajusting it isn't something important to me.
<Berzerker> I want to turn it off
<Berzerker> or at least disable tap-clicking
<dennister> Berzerker: ur probably right...i just see wacom all over my xorg.conf file, and i stop it from starting at boot because i don't need it?
<trident523> Berzerker: Har, I have a button for it that's not part of the keyboard.
<nodesert> Is there anyone we can tell me why kde4 kicker is not working on my Kubuntu 8.04
<nodesert> ?
<Itaku> on 8.04 how do i change the clock to 12 hour?
<PhilRod> Berzerker: look up syndaemon
<PhilRod> might do what you want
<Berzerker> Itaku: right click on date
<Berzerker> Date and Time Format
<jussio1> nodesert: Id suggest asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Berzerker> Time & Date tab
<Itaku> i looked there before
<nodesert> Itaku:right click the clock and click format time and tab
<Berzerker> Itaku: it's there
<Berzerker> I just changed it right now
<x_link> Hi
<fdoving> Itaku: systemsettings -> regional & language -> time & dates -> timeformat
<Berzerker> PhilRod: that may be it
<x_link> Isn't xmms in hardy?
<albuntu> can anyone help me with this ? after the upgrade to hardy i lost my wireless connectivity. i have a intel 3945abg. no propietary drivers showing although
<fdoving> x_link: no.
<Berzerker> PhilRod: says package not found
<x_link> fdoving: Okey, that really sucks =/
<Itaku> it says HH:MM:SS
<Berzerker> yes
<Itaku> theres no 12 hour option
<Berzerker> change it
<dennister> fdoving: long time no see :)
<harley> x_link: try audacious
<fdoving> x_link: you can use 'beep-media-player' it's similar.
<Berzerker> Itaku: the down arrow next to it
<fdoving> hi dennister. :)
<Berzerker> is the a firefox 3 beta package that can install from apt?
<Berzerker> or do I have to build it
<harley> from apt
<trident523> Berzerker: fx3b5 comes with hardy.
<Itaku> ok i changed it and its not updating
<Berzerker> I can't find it
<Itaku> its still 24 hour
<Berzerker> Itaku: restart KDE
<dennister> fdoving: do u know postgresql? and secondly (perhaps not as important) sql-ledger? u know so much...
<trident523> Berzerker: ... like, it's the default browser. It shows up to me as the regular firefox package.
<SlimeyPete> Berzerker: apt-get install firefox
<Berzerker> default for me is konqueror
<Berzerker> SlimeyPete: that installs FF2
<x_link> harley: Okey.
<x_link> fdoving: Okey.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: hehe, sorry, playing wii
<harley> apt-get install firefox-3
<Berzerker> harley: nope
<SlimeyPete> hrm, coulda sworn I did "apt-get install firefox"
<Berzerker> coreymon77: heh
<SlimeyPete> which pointed me at firefox-3
<coreymon77> Berzerker: its apt-get install mozilla-firefox-3
 * trident523 crosses fingers that this CD drive dosen't crap out like the last did.
<Berzerker> still no lol
<coreymon77> Berzerker: or, if worst comes to worse, apt-cache search is your friend
<harley> Berzerker: apt-get install firfox-3.0
<Berzerker> it's 3.0
<Berzerker> yeah
<harley> *firefox-3.0
<amir__> How do I tell kde to display password in clear text?
<harley> amir__: You mean so you can see your password?
<amir__> yes
<PhilRod> amir__: don't think it allows you to do that
<amir__> Ugh.
<harley> I don't think you can, but I'm not positive
<amir__> Alright. thanks
<sepeck> no OS will allow that
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, wifi, you wanna get that working?
<NightBird> well... it would appear that I'm running 8.04 now... not sure what I did to fix the problems I was having... but it looks like it works now..
<Berzerker> windows will probably let you
<Berzerker> because it's windows.
<Berzerker> coreymon77: yeah
<coreymon77> :P
<amir__> What's so wrong with that? I don't care about people looking over my back!
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay, now for what im good at
<psyco> Berzerker: XD yeah
<coreymon77> Berzerker: chipset?
<Berzerker> coreymon77: heh
<sepeck> no, it won't but you are free to promote your product by saying untrue things about another if it's the only way yours is superior
<Berzerker> hold on
<trident523> amir__: Screen grabbers have a harder time with dots.
<amir__> Ok, finoe
<amir__> s/finoe/fine/
<NightBird> I still never got the live cd's to work... but I managed to get my old install booted and working right, after which I finished the upgrade, and fixed the wireless device(using b43 now rather than ndiswrapper), and it appears to be working...
<NightBird> I think
<Berzerker> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<trident523> NightBird: My card magically worked after last night's update too.
<sepeck> I haven't had anyluck with the online update.  I am going to try the cd update method
 * NightBird attempts a few things before declaring it all working..
<coreymon77> Berzerker: is it the airport card?
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> airport extreme correct?
<NightBird> trident523: yours magically worked? lucky.  I had to beat mine into submission before it worked...
<Berzerker> coreymon77: yes
<NightBird> of course, I'm used to having to do that with my wireless card...
<trident523> NightBird: Well, I beat it into submission before finishing the update last night... 5 clean installs, 3 different ndiswrappers... a mess.
<coreymon77> NightBird: i got smart, when my previous wifi card died on me, i researched a bit to find a card that would work out of the box
<NightBird> trident523: ah, yeah, I tried reinstalling ndiswrapper several times, as well as the drivers... then I tried b43, and I had to download and install the firmware, then it worked
<NightBird> coreymon77: yeah, well, I'm still using the wireless driver my laptop came with
<VousDeux> What is klipper and why does it keep my CPU at 100%?
<NightBird> er... device... but oh well
<coreymon77> NightBird: well ya, my linux box is a desktop, so i just got the airlink101 awlh4030
<Berzerker> coreymon77: so uhm...halp?
<Berzerker> lol
<Dragnslcr> VousDeux- it's the copy/paste clipboard
<Dragnslcr> VousDeux- no idea why it'd be using the CPU like that
<VousDeux> hmmm...I wonder why I can still copy/paste even after I kill it
<coreymon77> Berzerker: ya, from what i know, you are prob gonna have to use the madwifi stuff
<Berzerker> I've used it before
<Berzerker> It's worked sometimes
<Berzerker> last few times I used it, it didn't work
* Berzerker changed the topic of #kubuntu to: dsdf
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> oops
<Berzerker> you might want to fix that
<jussi01> hrm
<NightBird> also; is there a way to blacklist drivers for a livecd startup?
<VousDeux> thanks Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<Berzerker> I was just about to change it back
<Berzerker> ﻿Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Berzerker> that's thedsdf topic, anyway
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay then, lets do this
<Berzerker> coreymon77: kk
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Berzerker> coreymon77: what about the audio out
<coreymon77> Berzerker: give me a sec
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay, make sure that the madwifi-tools package is installed
<jermain> hi, can anyone tell me how i find out the ip of my gateway?
<Berzerker> jermain: ifconfig
<jermain> thanks
<jermain> but several numbers show up, how do i recognize the gateway?
<Berzerker> coreymon77: ok, that's installed
<Berzerker> jermain: it should be the first 3 numbers of your local IP then .1
<Berzerker> so 192.168.1.1, or something like that
<nodesert> how can i disable xgl
<ferrao> hi ppl
<algyz> !hi | ferrao
<ubotu> ferrao: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Berzerker> lol
<jermain> thank you Berzerker :)
<Berzerker> np
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay then
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, type iwconfig
<algyz> ifconfig
<Berzerker> no wireless extensions
<coreymon77> Berzerker: tell me if you see ath0 or ath1 or anything like that
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> eth0 and lo
<algyz> lol ;)
<coreymon77> not good
<Berzerker> lol
<coreymon77> is there a madwifi tools app in your kmenu somehwere
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> sudo modprobe ath_pci sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Berzerker> what about those
<Berzerker> do I need to do that
<coreymon77> try it
<coreymon77> couldnt hurt
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> still nothing
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay then
<coreymon77> what does wlanconfig do for you
<Berzerker> gives me 3 usage lines
<coreymon77> Berzerker: pastebin them
<Berzerker> they're not long
<Berzerker> usage: wlanconfig athX create [nounit] wlandev wifiY
<Berzerker>             wlanmode [sta|adhoc|ap|monitor|wds|ahdemo] [bssid | -bssid] [nosbeacon]
<Berzerker> usage: wlanconfig athX destroy
<Berzerker> usage: wlanconfig athX list [active|ap|caps|chan|freq|keys|scan|sta|wme]
<coreymon> tell me if this does anything
<coreymon> sudo wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<ferrao> what a diferent ubuntu e xubuntu?
<coreymon77> ferrao: ubuntu=gnome xubuntu=xfce
<kristian__> xubuntu is with xfce4 deskstopp
<Berzerker> coreymon: ioctl: no such device
<fdoving> ferrao: ubuntu uses gnome by default, xubuntu uses the lighter xfce.
<coreymon77> okay dokey
<ferrao> the best is?
<kristian__> kde 4
<fdoving> your choice.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: maybe you should take a look at this, im assuming you are familiar with compiling?
<coreymon77> ferrao: its all personal preference
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay then
<jussio1> !best | ferrao
<ubotu> ferrao: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coreymon> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<coreymon> that might help
<ferrao> sorry my question, is 1st i install Uguntu
<coreymon77> Berzerker: search around there, you mind find something that helps
<Monika|K> in the system menu (next to the K menu) there is now after upgrading to hardy an entry "documents" which leads nowhere ... can someone tell me how to remove it?
<ferrao> Alguem fala portugues?
<jussio1> !pt | ferrao
<ubotu> ferrao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ferrao> tks ppl
<Berzerker> coreymon77: FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: ah ha!
<coreymon77> Berzerker: good
<coreymon77> Berzerker: what command produced that error
<Berzerker> ./madwifi-unload.bash
<coreymon77> Berzerker: did you bring down te wlan interface
<coreymon77> ?
<Berzerker> how
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<coreymon77> does wlan appear in iwconfig
<coreymon77> ?
<Berzerker> no
<coreymon77> go to system prefs
<coreymon77> then network prefs
<Berzerker> yeah
<coreymon77> what interfaces are listed
<Berzerker> eth0
<coreymon77> that it?
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> try this
<coreymon77> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Berzerker> no such device
<coreymon77> sudo ifconfig wlan up
<Berzerker> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<kristian__> na8ti
<Berzerker> same thing
<Berzerker> only wlan:
<coreymon77> hmm
<coreymon77> so wait, it says that you are using it, yet it doesnt seem to appear
<Berzerker> I'm going to remove the modules
<Berzerker> and try with thiswlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Berzerker>  version
<Berzerker> oops
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> sorry im not much help, its wierd, madwifi cards should just work by now
<eht> i installed hardy, but with wrong keyboard layout... how can i change that on the console. ?    i have tried 'dpkg-reconfigure console-data' but that makes no change ?
<coreymon77> umm, you cant just go and change in in system prefs?
<Berzerker> it's not working
<Berzerker> still doesn't show it
<Berzerker> even though I got no errors
<coreymon77> you got no errors from what?
<Berzerker> compiling
<coreymon77> compiling what?
<Berzerker> madwifi
<coreymon77> you mean the thing that they showed you?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> oh hold on a second
<coreymon77> ?
<Berzerker> nope nvm
<Berzerker> still didn't work
<coreymon77> umm, this might help
<coreymon> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Berzerker> still nothin
<Berzerker> g
<coreymon77> you disabled the thing?
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<gloopy> Hi
<coreymon77> now try doing the unload.bash
<Berzerker> same error
<coreymon77> what is using it
<Berzerker> dunno
<coreymon77> try restarting
<ferrao> what last BERYL?
<gloopy> I'm trying to install 8.04, but the installer doesn't detect one of my hard drives
<flipstar> i'm having trouble playing a dvd..could it be an bad dvd or so ? http://pastebin.com/d4037c596
<coreymon77> maybe that will help out
<Berzerker> restart the computer or restart KDE
<coreymon77> comp
<flipstar> two others just played fine
<v6lur> any way to force reading CDs at max possible speed?
<v6lur> eject .x 52 seems to have zero effect
<v6lur> -x 52*
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> nothin
<Berzerker> g
<coreymon77> still cant unload?
<Berzerker> oh no
<Berzerker> it unloaded
<Berzerker> no FATALs
<Berzerker> ok now what
<coreymon77> the unload.bash worked?
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> yay!
<jussio1> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daemon3> The servers still seem pretty busy.  It's taking me about 10 hours to upgrade!
<daemon3> ...at a fast connection!
<coreymon77> Berzerker: okay then, do you have the madwifi source dled?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I'm pretty sure I already installed it, before I restarted
<Berzerker> should I just try to modprobe again?
<coreymon> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<coreymon77> go through the instructions there, just to be sure
<noam_> hey... i've heard people complaining that hardy broke sound support in flash. is that true? are there workarounds?
<daemon3> With an upgrade, once I download the packages, do I need to be connected to the net any more?
<Berzerker> still nothing is showing up
<Berzerker> coreymon77
<GrahamA> daemon3: Any reason you'd need to disconnect?
<coreymon77> Berzerker: did you go through all of the steps
<coreymon77> ?
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> up to and including the modprobe part
<coreymon77> ?
<Berzerker> yes
<daemon3> GrahamA: I'd rather not explain.
<GrahamA> Are you really power conciencous?
<daemon3> It's not about power.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, iwconf still doesnt give you anything?
<Berzerker> yup
<GrahamA> daemon3: Is it an actual good reason?
<GrahamA> Are you on dialup or something?
<daemon3> GrahamA: Yes there is a reason.  It's not dial up.
<daemon3> GrahamA: I just don't want to explain.  Thanks you.
<Warod> Any idea what stuff might stop me from changing content of a file under /sys/devices/platform/ ?  applesmc module in use and trying to change min speed of the fan.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: maybe its time you went to the madwifi support channel
<coreymon77> Berzerker: #madwifi
<daemon3> But am I able to disconnect form the net once I download the instlal packages for Hardy?
<Warod> Worked fine before I upgraded the system from beta to release version.
<Berzerker> I'm there
<Berzerker> hold on
<GrahamA> daemon3: I'm 80% sure you could if you needed to and 100% sure it's a bad idea
<daemon3> Thanks, GrahamA
<coreymon77> daemon3: i wouldnt
<coreymon77> daemon3: dont say we didnt warn you if something messes up
<daemon3> I know, coreymon77.  I guess I won't.
<daemon3> It's just that the way I connect to the internet is very limited and the download is takign so long. (the guess time ranges from 4 - 9 hours).
<daemon3> ...and that's at 90 kb/s
<GrahamA> Tell me about it
<psyco> How much space does kubuntu require minimally?
<GrahamA> daemon3: I'm on Virgin Media... the ISP of the hour
<coreymon77> Berzerker: do you have any idea what to ask on that channel?
<daemon3> psyco: Probably about 10 G.
<daemon3> Maybe less.
<f00f> I just got 8.04 :)
<flipstar> psyco: minimal of minimal ~500mb
<f00f> can kde3 and kde4 exist concurrently without problems?
<psyco> daemon3: What if /home is on a different partition??
<daemon3> f00f: How logn did it take you?
<f00f> daemon3: lol server was packed.. I did it overnight
<BonesolTeraDyne> psyco: I wouldn't install it in a partition of less than 2 GB.
<psyco> OK.
<yakuzi> do you guys know an easy (fast) way to change the icon of the trashcan while all other icons stay the default crystal-svg icon theme? i know i can change them all by hand, but i did it once and after a while i could do it again (some update reversed it or something)
<GrahamA> daemon3: Might be a better idea to download the ISO because if it cocks up you'll know.
<flipstar> psyco: i would recommend at least 5gig
<psyco> Pecause I gave it 5GB, and at about 72% it said there wasn't enough
<GrahamA> daemon3: Trying to download all the packages and then having issues you're likely to f*ck your entire system
<GrahamA> And you'd be well and truley snookered
<daemon3> GrahamA: Thanks.  I already have the ISO.
<f00f> I want to check out KDE4, but I don't want to mess up my KDE3 install
<Berzerker> coreymon77: I'm already talking to someone
<coreymon77> f00f: no worries, you can have both kde3 and 4 alongside eachother
<f00f> coreymon77: awesome! :D thx
<f00f> btw.. looove openoffice 2.4 :D
<GrahamA> daemon3: Then why use the online updater?
<GrahamA> omgwtf?
<coreymon77> you can have both at the same time, they are in different directories
<flipstar> btw where can i get avisynth.dll ? i'm having trouble playing a dvd.. http://pastebin.com/d4037c596
<daemon3> GrahamA: The update CD wouldn't update.
<coreymon77> heres my solution
<coreymon77> dont get hardy immediately
<psyco> If I want home on a differnet partion
<coreymon77> wait a few days for everyone to get it and for the initial crucial bugs to be ironed out
<daemon3> coreymon77: My solution to me?
<psyco> I make a "/" partiton and a "/home" partiton right??
<daemon3> ...rather your solutoin for me?
<coreymon77> not only is the server less bloated, but bugs are ironed out
<BonesolTeraDyne> psyco: right
<psyco> BonesolTeraDyne: ok ty
<coreymon77> daemon3: if it works for you great, but i was just commenting on what i do
<Berzerker> coreymon77: I got it!
<Asche_83m> hello! after upgrading to hardy youtube's sound doesn't work anymore
<Asche_83m> plz help me
<Asche_83m> I already installed libflashsupport
<GrahamA> Guys I have an inital crucial bug.
<flipstar> is anyone here familar with torrentflux ?
<xenol> !sound | Asche_83m
<ubotu> Asche_83m: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Berzerker> coreymon77: it works!
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<Asche_83m> thx xenol
<GrahamA> No seriously, I've got an ATI Radeon 9800XT pro, which is a bug anyway but we'll run with it, and I've told it time and time again to use fglrx, like... I went tinto xorg.conf and said "Hey, you know what, why don't you, instead of the standard driver use fglrx instead." and I thought we'd get on well... but it stabbed me in the back and left me for some hunky mesa driver which always shows up in fglrx and never leaves me alone.
<Asche_83m> though this doesnt really help me
<Asche_83m> sound in amarok works fine
<Asche_83m> it's flash (youtube), nexuiz (game) that dont work anymore
<winterelf> hi.... i m tring to use axfr and i dont have it even in the apt, hou can i get it?
<winterelf> trying :P
<patrick87> hello
<f00f> GrahamA: I'm an ati user, what are you trying to do?
<patrick87> can i get the "oxygen" style for KDE3?
<Asche_83m> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<GrahamA> f00f: Use fglrx
<GrahamA> Won't load
<GrahamA> I offered it cake.
<f00f> GrahamA: and you're on a 9800XT.. hmm
<winterelf> some 1?? hi.... i m trying to use axfr and i dont have it even in the apt, hou can i get it?
<f00f> GrahamA: did you install the drivers from the ATI website?
<Berzerker> I still can't find that package
<GrahamA> No.
<GrahamA> No I did not.
<Berzerker> it's a GUI synaptics touchpad manager
<Berzerker> I just don't know what it's called
<GrahamA> I've installed them from the restricted drivers manager
<f00f> GrahamA: honestly that's the best way to do it.  I tried messing with the ones in the repository, but for ATi you should always be using the latest stuff
<GrahamA> I should say
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<f00f> you'll just need to move or delete the /lib/your-kernel-version/volatile/fglrx.ko file after you install the ati drivers.
<GrahamA> Before fleeing to use the restricted drivers from the repo, I did try that
<matt__> anyone know of a cad program that starts with a p someone recommended a while back that is free, like autocad, and works 100% in wine?
<f00f> then run aticonfig --initial
<matt__> i was thinking it was progecad, but i don't thini that is it....
<f00f> that's the only way I got my HD-2600XT to run
<GrahamA> f00f: Sooo... your advice is uninstall the drivers... then get the ATI ones
<Berzerker> how can I tell if I'm using the nvidia drivers or not
<f00f> GrahamA: yeah, just don't uninstall the restricted drivers package, you might need that for other stuff
<f00f> just move or delete that one file after you install the official ATi ones
<GrahamA> Not to be cynical but considering this card is ungodly amounts of old... would the repository really be out of date?
<f00f> GrahamA: oh.. my bad LOL read it wrong... it's a 9800XT... hmm.. should work...
<GrahamA> What do you mean you read it wrong?
<GrahamA> 9- 8-0-0 EX TEE
<GrahamA> I don't even think it's a real card... my brother decided to overclock it.
<f00f> GrahamA: for some reason I read the 9 as a 3... don't ask how lol
<GrahamA> Fair enough
<ubuntu_> Saludos
<malvoro> Hola a todos como estan
<f00f> the ones in 8.04 aren't that old either.. hmm..
<f00f> GrahamA: what does your xorg.conf look like?
<xenol> can anyone tell me if there is any way to install kubuntu in archlinux style?
<f00f> just to see try running aticonfig --initial as root
<f00f> it might just magically work after that
<jussio1> xenol: what is archlinux style??
<xenol> jussio1: i mean, u just install base system and then install packages u want
<jussio1> !minimal | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jussio1> :)
<GrahamA> f00f: http://pastebin.com/d639b4c77
<xenol> jussio1: thx m8
<jussio1> :)
<xenol> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Berzerker> coreymon77: you there?
<GrahamA> f00f: I've thought of somethin, shouldn't the module loading part be at the top?
<xenol> jussio1: any ideas plz if it is possible to use w32codecs, flash, java plugins, opera and skype on 64bit kubuntu?
<f00f> GrahamA: maybe... I don't think it matters though
<Qwerasdf> I think I broke my computer.
<f00f> and try loading "dri" as well
<psyco> I think I also broke my PC
<f00f> GrahamA: run glxinfo | grep direct and see if you get yes
<jussio1> !flash64 | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Qwerasdf> Rather, the new kubuntu broke my computer.
<GrahamA> f00f: program is not installed
<GrahamA> f00f: Gimme a second
<iskaldur> hi, im trying to rip some cds using k3b...is there a way to specify the bitrate? or is there a ripping program that will let me?
<xenol> jussio1: there aint any HH version of minimal cd :/
<GrahamA> f00f: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<GrahamA> f00f: omgwtf :'(
<jussio1> xenol: really?
<Qwerasdf> Every time I try to log in, it just reboots the login menu...
<jussio1> xenol: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<xenol> jussio1: ah sry, i couldnt find one on wiki
<jussio1> xenol: dont think the wiki has been updated yryt
<f00f> GrahamA: lol.. try aticonfig --initial
<jussio1> yet*
<f00f> maybe that'll work, just back up your xorg.conf first
<GrahamA> Found fglrx primary device section
<GrahamA> Nothing to do, terminating.
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<f00f> GrahamA: ok.. under the module section comment out Load "glx"... and put Load "dri"
<Qwerasdf> ...So, no help?
<xenol> jussio1: thx one more question, with minimal cd, can i install rly only what i want?
<GrahamA> f00f: Right... anything else captain or shall I restart X?
<Qwerasdf> Great, thanks.
<jussio1> xenol: correct
<xenol> jussio1: but if i install kubuntu-desktop it means that i will get everything what on live cd? can i install only apps i want?
<f00f> GrahamA: restart X :)
<f00f> and pray
<f00f> lol
<jussio1> xenol: no, kubuntu-desktop is a meta which has loads of stuff
<GrahamA> Our kernel, who art in x, modprobed be his name...
<GrahamA> brb
<xenol> jussio1: so if i dont want to install kubuntu-desktop and i will apt-get install for kde, will i get vanilla ked?
<xenol> jussio1: kde*
<coreymon77> Berzerker: so, is it working?
<jussio1> xenol: I dont know, but i assume so.
<xenol> jussio1: uhm thx will look on this, really th
<xenol> jussio1: uhm thx will look on this, really thx
<coreymon> Berzerker: is it working now?
<Berzerker> coreymon: yeah
<Berzerker> it is
<Berzerker> I'm back in OS X, just for a little while
<GrahamA> f00f: Hey
<flipstar> is anyone here familar with torrentflux ?
<Berzerker> to see if everything works ok
<GrahamA> IT DIDN'T WORK :'( </wrists>
<coreymon> Berzerker: was it working?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> it was
<coreymon> Berzerker: yay! you got them to list?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I connected also
<coreymon> yay!
<Berzerker> internet was working fine
<coreymon> ???
<coreymon> it was
<coreymon> ?
<coreymon> so i was right!
<f00f> GrahamA: hmm.. wait a second.. let's retrace your steps
<coreymon> anyways, food time
<f00f> you tried to install the ati drivers from the website first right
<GrahamA> They worked - yay - then I upgraded and they stopped working - boo - then I tried unintsalling and reinstalling ati drivers from repository, then I tried website drivers
<Berzerker> I'm totally drawing a blank on the make a directory command
<Berzerker> oh mkdir
<Berzerker> lol
<GrahamA> THEN I got ragged and reinstalled  from fresh, and put on a fresh install of hardy
<GrahamA> And then I installed from repo, never worked, followed instructions, same, here we are
<f00f> hmm.. really weird....
<f00f> lsmod | grep fglrx
<rance> Ive had some problems since the 8.04 upgrade, and I need some help, like first, where did the sound go?
<GrahamA> f00f:
<GrahamA> fglrx                1555468  0
<GrahamA> agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,amd64_agp
<f00f> ok.. so since now you haven't attempted to install or upgrade any ati drivers
<gloopy> turn the volume up :)
<GrahamA> f00f: I used restricted drivers manager
<GrahamA> Wait... this is od..
<GrahamA> odd...
<f00f> lsmod | grep drm
<rance> gloopy :) according to kmix, volume is maxed out, no sound
<GrahamA> f00f: Nothing showed up
<GrahamA> f00f: But according to restricted drivers manager... no propriatry hardware exists...
<Berzerker> anyone help with mounting a linux disk on OS X?
<GrahamA> Sodding thing!
<f00f> hmm
<f00f> it is a 9800...
<f00f> that might be legacy by now
<kk> ASTUPITS
<kk> JAJAJA
<gloopy> rance I had to klick the green dot above 'front' to hear anything here
<f00f> GrahamA: ok.. run amdcccle
<GrahamA> f00f: Installing fglrx-control
<GrahamA> Ok, it's open
<rance> gloopy: already lit for me
<Berzerker> coreymon: you there?
<f00f> GrahamA: does it have any info for you
<weswh-> anyone upgraded from fesity to hardy?
<f00f> go to the information page
<GrahamA> Yes... yes it does...
<f00f> does it see your hardware?
<GrahamA> Yes... yes it does...
<f00f> now under the opengl part
<flipstar> weswh-: this is not a good idea
<GrahamA> Mesa... it says nothing but mesa
<GrahamA> Mesa this... mesa that...
<mefisto__> rance: do you have more than one soundcard?
<Xbehave> i have a vista partition in my HD but ubuntu didnt detect it on install, is it possible to boot to it?
<f00f> that's bad
<weswh-> flipstar: need to stage to gusty? or need to do a full reinstall?
<GrahamA> Yes I know that's bad... that's the problem I'm trying to fix.
<rance> mefisto__: nope, only one
<flipstar> weswh-: both is possible
<flipstar> your desicion
<GrahamA> f00f: Maybe I offended the mesa gods by calling them kernel
<GrahamA> So they've struck me down...
<GrahamA> More likely than you think!
<f00f> is this installed: xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<GrahamA> f00f: Amazingly yes
<f00f> something must be up with ubuntu.....
<GrahamA> I'm trying to figure it out.
<Xbehave> sorry to chime in with no idea whats going on, but, why do you have fglrx? is this an ATI system & whats the original problem?
<Xbehave> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<f00f> hmm
<GrahamA> Xbehave: Yes... I did first think to check It was an ati system :/
<f00f> I'm totally lost as to how to fix it...
<GrahamA> And the original problem is I keep getting 'mesa' to manage my openGL and It won't give me 3d acceleration
<GrahamA> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<GrahamA> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<GrahamA> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<GrahamA> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
<GrahamA> As so
<BlackThunder> hola
<alexandr> uooKo4po
<BlackThunder> necesito ayuda
<Xbehave> are you on 7.10, on 7.10 i had some ati problems with the prop driver, then i update to a non repo version, i got that problem because i didnt read it properly, ill have a look back over my history see if i can find the guide
<BlackThunder> hi
<BlackThunder> i need some advice
<GrahamA> No I recently went from 7.10 to 8.04
<flipstar> BlackThunder: »»> #kubuntu-es
<BlackThunder> thanks
<GrahamA> Xbehave: I did a fresh install of Hardy
<GrahamA> Worked on Gutsy
<Xbehave> GrahamA: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Xbehave> thats the guide i used (well the gutsy version) are you on a 64 bit system?
<GrahamA> Xbehave: I'll try it
<GrahamA> If it works, I'll show you naked pictures.
<Xbehave> just a thx will do tbh ;P
<AMIGrAve> just tried to install kubuntu 8.04 desktop (kde 3.x) on my brand new HP Pavillon HDX (nvidia geforce 8800M GTS) and the max resolution used is 800x600. I had a look to xorg.conf and saw it was nearly empty. No driver specified, no resolution specified. I guess a lot of changes has been made to xorg since last realease. Could someone point me to an url or something about how to setup...
<AMIGrAve> ...correctly the video settings under kubuntu 8.04 ?
<flipstar> AMIGrAve: just use the nvidia-settings if you already installed the nvidia drivers
<f00f> that reminds me... I need to order a DVI cable...
<Xbehave> AMIGrAve: do you have restricted drivers?
<minaqua> how can I get the trash off the kicker and on to the desktop?
<AMIGrAve> flipstar: didn't installed yet. Is there more than one package for proprietary drivers ? I remember something about legacy and not legacy drivers and I don't know which one to take
<mefisto__> rance: have you seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729873
<Xbehave> you dont need legacy if its brand new
<flipstar> AMIGrAve: just use the driver manager.. kmenu>system>driver manager
<flipstar> it will care about all this
<AMIGrAve> Xbehave: flipstar : oh now I remember ! I have to install restricted. I remember on last release that a popup told me about that. But it didn't happened this time. Going to apt-cache search restricted
<AMIGrAve> Xbehave: flipstar : going to reboot and try
<mefisto__> minaqua: to put trash on desktop: right-click desktop, create new, link to location, and for the URL put in trash:/
<flipstar> AMIGrAve: you don't have to.. there is a nice app for this..>driver manager
<sumant> hi all
<AMIGrAve> flipstar: ok, I'll try the front end for this task. After all, the reason I switched from debian to kubuntu is that I don't want to hack this kind of things anymore. So I'll check kmenu>system>driver manager. Thanks
<mefisto__> minaqua: to remove trash icon from panel: right-click panel, remove from panel, applet, wastebin
<AMIGrAve> flipstar: anyway, I hope that we can still override xorg settings by using xorg.conf
<flipstar> AMIGrAve: sure
<sumant> want help regarding usb modem
<GrahamA> Xbehave: No such luck
<GrahamA> Though I will try it with the gnome restricted drivers manager rather than the KDE provided one
<sumant> http://ubuntu-in.org/wiki/BSNL_CDMA_WLL_Howto
<AMIGrAve> flipstar: because I have an arcade cabinet and for this  I have to set up special modelines that should output 15khz horizontal frequency
<sumant> am new to linux
<sumant> can anyone help
<AMIGrAve> flipstar: Xbehave : thanks for your help. Going to try this
<GrahamA> Xbehave: As far as it's concerend... I don't have any propriatry devices anymire
<GrahamA> anymore
<flipstar> AMIGrAve: thats no problem..you can even do this with nvidia-settings
<mefisto__> sumant: just ask your question and see
<minaqua> mefisto: not working
<mefisto__> minaqua: desktop icon not working?
<Xbehave> have you added the ignore flgx line to devices?
<sumant> @mefisto: i have a fixed wireless cdma phone....have the usb cable installed. (kubuntu7.10)
<sumant> http://ubuntu-in.org/wiki/BSNL_CDMA_WLL_Howto
<sumant> its shown here...but dunno how to run the commands
<sumant> have reached step 2
<sumant>      sudo wvdialconf
<flipstar> sumant: open a shell (kmenu>konsole) and paste that there
<sumant> flipstar:let me see
<minaqua> mefisto: no...gives me an icon that looks like folded page
<terrestre> do you think its a good idea install ubuntu and kubuntu in the same partition or its better separated?
<flipstar> minaqua: if the link itself is working you can change the icon
<sumant> flipstar:reached this step
<mefisto__> minaqua: did you put in "trash:/" for the location (URL)? --without the quotes
<flipstar> sumant: done? then now type <kdesu kate /etc/wvdial.conf> in a shell or the run dialog (alt+f2)
<minaqua> mefisto: tried that and as soon as I type the slash, the OK button cannot be selected
<JimmyJam> hello, I am attempting to install my D-Link Air DWL-650 on Kubuntu 7.10 and when I save the settings my laptop freezes and the caps and scroll lock indicators blink
<JimmyJam> I have let it sit for 30+ mins before restarting to make sure that it wasn't just still working
<mefisto__> minaqua: you need to give it a name, eg trash or wastebin
<raw> hello, is it possible to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu in a vmware?
<sumant> flipstar: thanks buddy...am doing it jsut a sec
<Fujisan> how do i add a user in Konsole ?
<minaqua> got it!  thX :)
<SlimeyPete> Fujisan: "adduser username"
<SlimeyPete> eg "adduser bob"
<SlimeyPete> sorry, sudo adduser
<mefisto__> minaqua: np
<Fujisan> ty
<terrestre> raw ----> using windows?
<raw> terrestre: yes.
<raw> iam just testing a bit the envoironments.
<terrestre> raw, you can use the livecd
<raw> but i dont want to install and setup every install.
<sumant> flipstar: reached it , (wvdial.conf-kate)
<SlimeyPete> if you want to switch you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package using synaptic.
<sumant> so paste the new dialer defaults there ?
<SlimeyPete> and then install ubuntu-desktop to switch back if you want to.
<raw> SlimeyPete: thank you!
<JimmyJam> has anybody had any similar expieriences?
<flipstar> sumant: it's probably an individual setting with password and so
<mefisto__> raw: you choose which one you want at the login screen menu
<terrestre> raw, if you use the livecd you dont need to install
<sumant> flipstar; yeah its common across all subscriber i did paste it ther
<sumant> flipstar: http://ubuntu-in.org/wiki/BSNL_CDMA_WLL_Howto
<minaqua> now I just need to figure why I can't get rotating cube in Hardy, while I could in Gutsy
<flipstar> sumant: okay then save and go to step 4
<krash3x> Does anyone know anything about installing nvidia drivers I got mine to work after installing them manually but I didnt install the 32 bit libraries
<raw> terrestre: yes but i have to burn a cd, reboot and acts, i think looking with vmware player in different envoironments helps to choose more easylier.
<flipstar> minaqua: compiz running and the plugins enabled ?
<sumant> flipstar: saved the file, done step 4 buddy
<flipstar> raw: a vm is also slower
<sumant> next?
<raw> flipstar: you are right, but just for checking a system its perfect.
<minaqua> compiz running 4 sure...plugins, me no know.  how 2 find out bout plugz?
<flipstar> sumant: <kdesu kate /etc/sudoers> and paste this in the mentioned section, thats important
<terrestre> raw and then you can use wubi
<raw> then i have to reboot and configure.
<flipstar> raw: than you have an idea of how it look, but not how it acts :)
<flipstar> and btw no 3d and stuff in an vm
<raw> flipstar if i found something that looks nice to me, handling and stuff, i will install it on harddrive.
<raw> i know.
<mefisto__> how does wubi work? does it install in a folder on windows partition? does it create a file that works as a "virtual" partition? anyone know?
<flipstar> raw: okay..but using a live cd doesn't mean to have to install anything or so
<raw> mefisto__: it installs a virtual partition and adding a line in boot.ini
<raw> flipstar: i know, but to burn a cd. ;)
<flipstar> raw: use a cd+rw ;)
<raw> i just have dvds laying around here now. :(
<flipstar> there are also dvd images..
<sumant> fipstar: typing that in konsole opened a new kate window
<raw> yes.
<flipstar> sumant: thats how it should be
<flipstar> sumant: if you done editing this file and saved please type <sudo visudo -c> in a shell to check the syntax
<sumant> i need to paste
<sumant> # User privilege specification
<sumant>      username machine_name = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wvdial, /usr/bin/killall
<sumant> flipstar:
<raw> but if just <anyhardwaredevice> doesnt work nice at start you have to configure and do stuff instead of checking the system.
<flipstar> you need to edit username and machine name sumant
<Fujisan> how do i add a user in Konsole ? (sorry but i cant scroll up and my logging is disable , this text here scrolls too fast)
<sumant> flipstar, pasted the
<sumant> # User privilege specification
<sumant>      username machine_name = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wvdial, /usr/bin/killall
<sumant> there now save it?
<flipstar> raw: at least you know it will make trouble..in a vm you don't
<flipstar> sumant: no.. you NEED to edit username and machine name
<flipstar> sumant: and you need to paste this in the "User privilege specification" it already is there in the file
<sumant> flipstar:i type myused name n machine name in the respective fields
<sumant> flipstar: done that
<flipstar> sumant: also in the right section ?
<flipstar> sumant: good then save and run <sudo visudo -c> in a shell
<spiroo> Is it possible to reset adept to factory settings?
<spiroo> Something has happened. I cannot fetch updates at all anymore in Adept.
<sumant> flipstar: u mean the internet user name, n m machine name
<sumant> flipstar:sorry
<flipstar> sumant: if sumant is your username on your pc you need to type sumant there..look at the example
<jussio1> spiroo: whats the error?
#kubuntu 2008-04-27
<sumant> sumant-laptop is my machine name...so type it ther/
<Fujisan> how do i add a user in Konsole "and specify a password"? (sorry but i cant scroll up and my logging is disable , this text here scrolls too fast) "new addition"
<sumant> flipstar: i mean during setup it said you will be identified on a network as sumant-laptop
<flipstar> Fujisan: the adduser will ask for an password
<Fujisan> doesnt work
<sumant> flipstar: what in the right side
<Fujisan> and isnt it useradd flipstar?
<Fujisan> instead of adduser
<macisp2000> Ok, I got Kubuntu installed and then found KDE4 and installed it.  Is there a easy way to also install Gnome?
<Fujisan> i need an example
<flipstar> Fujisan: useradd might also work but isn't for deban at all
<jussio1> macisp2000: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<spiroo> Is it allright to ask for a computer related thingy? :P
<flipstar> sumant: the right side as it is there
<Fujisan> because i am not prompted to give a password when i use: useradd "username"
<spiroo> I have a question about my CPU.
<macisp2000> thanks.  Is there a way to use the add/remove programs like I did with KDE4?
<jussio1> spiroo: try in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sumant> flipstar;yeah i pasted it as it is
<spiroo> okay thanks
<flipstar> sumant: good then save and run <sudo visudo -c> in a shell
<sumant> flipstar :now?
<jussio1> macisp2000: yeah, install ubuntu-desktop from the adept installer
<macisp2000> ok, I was looking for gnome.
<jussio1> macisp2000: that installs gnome...
<Fujisan> whats password when no password is specified in the commandline?
<Fujisan> the*
<flipstar> Fujisan: maybe you'll be asked at first login
<sumant> flipstar: i enterd the passwrd, it says /etc/sudoers file parsed OK
<SlimeyPete> Fujisan: adduser is better than useradd btw
<macisp2000> Last two things, I have emerald installed but have no themes, how to I add them, also, I can't get the hang of KDE themes from the website, is there some sort of one click install?
<flipstar> sumant: great..then the next step
<SlimeyPete> and it should ask you for the password when you create the user
<Fujisan> it doesnt do that
<Fujisan> SlimeyPete
<Fujisan> it should yes
<Fujisan> but it aint happening
<SlimeyPete> useradd might not...it's less automatic than adduser
<Fujisan> so a -p followed by "password" ?
<Fujisan> i am just guessing here
<flipstar> Fujisan: see man adduser :)
<sumant> flipstar: kmenu>run command>wvdial
<sumant> ??
<Fujisan> why cant i get an example
<Fujisan> the man doesnt give me an example
<flipstar> sumant: at command prompt means at a shell
<Fujisan> just a bunch of explainations
<flipstar> sumant: to see if there problems
<Fujisan> not i am messing it up here adding a zillion users
<Fujisan> please give me a password
<sumant> i did open a new shell n typed wvdial
<Fujisan> i mean gimme me an example
<sumant> flilpstar : it says ---
<Fujisan> is that hard to give someone an example
<sumant> WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<sumant> WvDial<Err>: Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<sumant> WvDial<Err>: Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<sumant> WvDial<Err>: Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<sumant> sumant@sumant-laptop:~$
<SlimeyPete> Fujisan: "sudo adduser pete" would add the user pete and should ask you for your sudo password, then ask you a bunch of questions about the user, including their password.
<flipstar> sumant: the modem is plugged in ?
<Fujisan> i tried that already but i dont get to specify a password afterwards but the user is created and when i try to login i dont know which password to use
<sumant> flipstar :the phone is displyaed in K info center ---
<sumant> Manufacturer: Telson, Incorporated
<sumant> Serial #: Serial Number
<sumant> Manufacturer: Telson, Incorporated
<sumant> Serial #: Serial Number
<sumant> flip: its displyed under host controller 2
<SlimeyPete> Fujisan: does it ask you any questions at all?
<sumant> flipstar:its displyed under host controller @
<sumant> flipstar:2
<Fujisan> ok its working now thanks
<sumant> flipstar:should i plug it in the other port?
<SlimeyPete> Fujisan: :)
<flipstar> sumant: run <ls /dev/ttyUSB0> in a shell ..
<flipstar> Fujisan: what was the error ?
<sumant> flipstar: i got this message--- ls: /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
 * NightBird ponders
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand  does this mean these power saving are in use ?
<flipstar> sumant: you probably need to replace "Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0" in "/etc/wvdial.conf" with something else
<sumant> flipstar:i did install this .exe file thru wine....what does that do?
<mefisto__> flipstar, sumant: I think k/ubuntu lists usb devices differently, not as ttyUSB0
<Fujisan> can i get filelight through the repos?
<flipstar> Fujisan: sure
<mefisto__> ls -i /dev/*usb* might give a clue
<Fujisan> ok
<Fujisan> ty
<sumant> mefisto: thanks mate...so shold i run that in a shel to find out?
<minaqua> bloody hell.  that new nVidia driver slowed me down immensely
<sumant> mefisto_: yeah that did give a yellow coloured output
<sumant> 8104 /dev/usb1            13295 /dev/usbdev1.7_ep81  70086 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep83
<sumant>  8108 /dev/usb2             8130 /dev/usbdev2.1_ep00  70069 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep8a
<sumant>  8112 /dev/usb3             8171 /dev/usbdev2.1_ep81   8138 /dev/usbdev3.1_ep00
<sumant>  8189 /dev/usb4            70043 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep00   8200 /dev/usbdev3.1_ep81
<sumant>  8126 /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00  70093 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep06   8218 /dev/usbdev4.1_ep00
<sumant>  8151 /dev/usbdev1.1_ep81  70076 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep0b   8233 /dev/usbdev4.1_ep81
<sumant> 13287 /dev/usbdev1.7_ep00  70111 /dev/usbdev2.4_ep81
<sumant> flipstar: u there
<frapell> Hi, i'm trying the new kubuntu
<frapell> and also i'm trying KDE4
<frapell> (4.0.3)
<vmplanet> how do i check if i have installed KDE 4?
<frapell> for some reason the bar in the bottom (where i have the K menu, applications, clock, etc) is not longer appearing... does anybody knows what should i execute to have it back ?
<flipstar> sumant: i don't know could be any of them
<Fujisan> any good alarmclocks for kde besides the kalarm one?
<frapell> (i was messing around with compiz :-P)
<ProGzZz> hi
<ProGzZz> I'm a new linux user
<ProGzZz> :)
<ProGzZz> I liked ubuntu
<flipstar> frapell: plasma probably but ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<sumant> flipstar: tell me about wine
<ProGzZz> it is nice
<JoshOvki> ProGzZz: welcome
<flipstar> sumant: whats with wine ?
<thompa> i created a dvd project in k3b and save it, but its too large to burn, can i split it somehow?
<ProGzZz> JoshOvki: thanks:)
<sumant> flipstar: it helps running windows progs. right
<frapell> flipstar: thanks
<sumant> flipstar:or it helps with drivers too
<flipstar> sumant: right
<sumant> ?
<flipstar> sumant: no..it given a faked win environment
<Fujisan> does kerry beagle need to index files and if so do i have to specify this in the settings?
<vmplanet> whats the command to upgrade kde 3.5 into 4.0 on kubuntu 8.04
<JoshOvki> ProGzZz: this is the support channel, #kubuntu-offtopic   is the general chat
<sumant> flipstar:so u cant run the drivers which i got on a cd, i mean the usb modem drivers
<sumant> ?
<ProGzZz> one question please! is there any way to play Generals on ubuntu ?
<sumant> mefisto_: u there
<ProGzZz> JoshOvki:  I need help
<minaqua> any way to play DVD movies?
<TheGentleman> Why can't I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the alternate CD?  sudo /cdrom/cdromupgrade returns "command not found" though i can see that cdromupgrade is there on the CD
<thompa> any k3b person here, its annoying that it allows you to put duel layer
<Dragnslcr> TheGentleman- I had the same problem with the DVD
<TheGentleman> and you could solve it Dragnslcr ?
<ProGzZz> is there any way to play C&C Generals on ubuntu ?
<Fujisan> is it possible to implement a ticketing support system for the chat i am feeling overwhelmed by the chaotic nature of this support infrastructure
<sumant> flipstar:which os u use?
<Dragnslcr> TheGentleman- only by doing a normal upgrade through Adept
<Dragnslcr> I hated to suck up the servers' bandwidth when I didn't really need to
<terrestre> !medibuntu > minaqua
<sumant> flipstar:was thinking of downloading the new hardy heron, ubuntu this time...
<thompa> i got 8G  data to burn in k3b but only have single layer
<sumant> flipstar: is ubuntu better than Kubuntu?
<sumant> flipstar: i believe its more widely used than K...
<TheGentleman> I agree Dragnslcr    I just downloaded the alternate iso (in 30 mins via torrent) for that reason!
<mefisto__> thompa: are you trying to backup a dvd movie?
<terrestre> !medibuntu > terrestre
<JoshOvki> ProGzZz: i think its possible with wine
<JoshOvki> !wine > ProGzZz
<Dragnslcr> TheGentleman- yeah, I know. I downloaded the DVD anyway, just in case the upgrade went badly
<minaqua> thX
<Fujisan> amagawd
<thompa> mefisto__: no i created a dvd project without realizing that it defaults to duel layer
<Fujisan> anarchy is rampant here
<ProGzZz> JoshOvki: thanks I'll try it
<thompa> mefisto__:starting over will take forever
<Fujisan> slipstream support into categories
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- welcome to IRC
<|Toad> i have a simple question that hopefully has a simple answer.  how do i do the 3d desktop switch?
<thompa> mefisto__: file is saved as k3b project,
<Fujisan> thanks
<mefisto__> thompa: it doesn't default to dual layer, it will adapt to whatever size the project is
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- if you think #kubuntu is bad, take a peek in #ubuntu sometime
<vmplanet> what can i do to upgrade kde 3.5.9 to KDE 4?
<Dragnslcr> vmplanet- what version of Kubuntu?
<terrestre> minaqua, you can go to add/remove and install ubuntu-restricted-extras, medibuntu its for encripted dvd
<thompa> mefisto__: well it allows up to 8G and if you dont watch it then you cant burn
<vmplanet> Dragnslcr: its 8.04
<Fujisan> lol
<thompa> mefisto__: before when i put dvd in i think k3b had the limit of my single layer dvd
<Dragnslcr> vmplanet- I believe the package is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<thompa> mefisto__: is there a way to split the projecy in half
<thompa> *project
<Dragnslcr> vmplanet- should be pretty easy to find in Adept
<TheGentleman> anyone knows how to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 using the alternate CD ? it doesn't work following instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu.
<Fujisan> i just see all my questions being scrolled away i mean if a bot would assign a ticket to it so i didnt have to repaste it and someone could just pick it up at some random time and message it back to me that would be better than this chaotic randomness
<thompa> mefisto__: it might as well be a bug, because you wont know how much space is left
<Fujisan> a little structure can't be that bad plus you could built a nice archive for future references
<thompa> guess i got to buy dual layer dvds, ive used k3b for years so this suks
<vmplanet> thank you Dragnslcr!
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- I'm sure there are channel logs on someone's web site
<mefisto__> thompa: just create a new project (it will appear as a new tab) and move half the items into the new project. drag and drop files on the tab of the new project
<Fujisan> lol
<thompa> mefisto__: thanks, obvious ,
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- if nobody answers your question after 10-15 minutes (or longer, if the channel is quiet), you can repeat it
<Fujisan> ok
<thompa> thompa: just slipped my mind i guess
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- you can also try asking in the forums
<Fujisan> i found an app on kde-apps.org which is a kde version of ding named kding but it isnt in the repos so how do i download and install it?
<thompa> thompa: :)
<thompa> mefisto__: thanks
<Dragnslcr> Fujisan- do they have a .deb that you can download?
<flipstar> Fujisan: if it's a .deb download and click it
<Fujisan> there is an .rpm
<f00f> Fujisan: check if they have a deb package for it, if they do then just download that, if they don't you'll have to install dev packages and compile it.
<Fujisan> on this site;
<Fujisan> http://packman.links2linux.de/package/kding
<flipstar> Fujisan: then convert it into .deb using alien
<f00f> install alien, run alien on that rpm, and try that
<Fujisan> alien is in the repos?
<Fujisan> ok thanks
<JackWinter> is there an utility to display network throughout and which program is using what bandwitdh >
<crimsun> JackWinter: darkstat
<sumant> flipstar: thanks buddy, hopefully will get that modem running after a few Konversations :)
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand  what dies this mean
<minaqua> thX terrestre
<flipstar> sumant: just replace Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0 in the file with some entry's you found and try
<sumant> mefisto__: thanks buddy ,hopefully will get that modem running after a few Konversations :)
<sumant> flipstar: yeah am doing that
<trident523> JackWinter: Up to you... some are command line. Here's a good link. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<navetz> can anyone please help me set up a mail server that will work with php mail();
<sumant> flipstar: wvdial needs to be enter in a new shell right?
<flipstar> sumant: no, but else there's no output
<Fujisan> oh boy alien is commandline only?
<flipstar> Fujisan: it needs no arguments
<flipstar> just the .deb
<sumant> flipstar: u mena just edit the modem line(keep editing the dev/...line
<sumant> flipstar: i will change it n try
<Fujisan> http://www.getdeb.net/ <-- i'll just try this site instead cmdlines scare me :(
<sumant> flipstar: is there a gui method? just curious
<richard> Does googleearth run with 8.04? I've installed it and it doesn't appear that it will. . ..
<flipstar> sumant: knetworkmanager usally
<sumant> flipstar: am trying that then
<flipstar> richard: sure..it should you installed via googleearth-package ?
<sumant> flipstar: what do u think of ubuntu, is it the same or a bit tougher than Kubuntu, for a new linux user?
<flipstar> its just a question of personal preferences
<Fujisan> alien -d file [...] < --- is that the proper command to convert .rpm to .deb ?
<richard> I just got it running must not have had all the software loaded that I needed. Tried it earlier and it would work. It does now. Thanks for the responses. . . .
<sumant> ic, imean i dont know programming, have used Windows all my life...int hta sense
<sumant> flipstar:  ic, imean i dont know programming, have used Windows all my life...int hta sense
<Walzmyn> Anybody here using KDE4?
<flipstar> Fujisan: <alien file.deb>
<trident523> Walzmyn: I was/can.
<flipstar> Fujisan: err sorry <alien file.rpm>
<sumant> flipstar: i heard ubuntu has a firewall, that doesnt have a GUI,
<Walzmyn> trident523, is it very quite?
<Walzmyn> trident523, i've got my volumn maxed, but I can bearly hear anything
<sumant> flipstar: in kubuntu  Firestarter has a gui, or does firestarter run on both the OSes
<trident523> Walzmyn: It is quiter for me too... and I can't get the mixer to open in it.
<flipstar> sumant: sure
<sumant> flipstar: so how old are you with linux?
<chris32882> how do I search for another computer on the network? samba isn't finding it :(
<Walzmyn> trident523, i can get the mixer open, but it's still quite
<trident523> chris32882: Another windows computer? Linux? OS X?
<chris32882> win xp
<trident523> chris32882: Is sharing enabled on the XP computer?
<chris32882> yes it is, was before when I had vista on this machine
<flipstar> sumant: i use linux since a few years now
<chris32882> blah to vista
<sumant> flipstar: only linux/
<sumant> ?
<flipstar> yes
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<sumant> flipstar: cool, i too want to use only linux, but just bcos of some programs that i need  at work, n the slow modem
<Walzmyn> Good Lord - I've not been following this conversation - but this laptop came with Vista. Lets just say that Kubuntu was a BIG upgrade
<sumant> flipstar: have to stick to ms win, linux is way safer than windows i believe
<chris32882> yah vista is memory hog
<Walzmyn> not just memory - nothing worked. I couldn't do anything.
<eatatjoes2> i was wondering if anyone knew how to install vmware?
<eatatjoes2> i tried to install it but it says package doesnt exist
<chris32882> trident523: yes its sharing, I doubled check to be sure
<sumant> ubotu: thanks for thta link
<chris32882> ubotu is a bot o.o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot o.o - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sumant> :)) it says im only a bot
<sumant> :))
<terrestre> !kvm > eatatjoes2
<Fujisan> !humor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !kvm > terrestre
<Fujisan> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<terrestre> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<sumant> flipstar: is this irc same line instant messaging
<spaz> 'ello
<trident523> !hello | spaz
<ubotu> spaz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sumant> flipstar: i mean how can i add to my buddy list
<spaz> i installed kubuntu, but i've had one problem
<spaz> hah
<spaz> :p
<spaz> nice one
<spaz> anyway
<flipstar> sumant: no, irc and instant messaging are two different things
<spaz> the problem is that it hangs on boot
<trident523> !ask | spaz
<ubotu> spaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spaz> -_-
<trident523> Am I a bot?
<spaz> !stop-using-the-bot-:P
<flipstar> eatatjoes2: vmware is not in the repo's you got to grab it from the website
<spaz> anyway
<wesley> how do i get cpufreq_powersave on
<eatatjoes2> i was wondering if anyone knew how to install vmware?
<spaz> it hangs on boot, right after saying "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20"
<trident523> !virturalbox | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virturalbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trident523> ... whoops.
<spaz> haha
<mefisto__> isn't the package vmware-server ??
<trident523> !VirtualBox | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eatatjoes2> i tried that
<chris32882> trident523: is there something else I can use to to find   the other computer?
<trident523> Oh.
<flipstar> !find vmware-server
<ubotu> No packages matching 'vmware-server' could be found
<trident523> eatatjoes2: Well, you can install vmware, but I tried it once, and I nothing that exciting happned.
<eatatjoes2> is virtualbox better than vmware for running xp?
<macisp2000> anyone know why my compiz manager is not showing the icons next to each checkmark box settings?
<trident523> eatatjoes2: I think so, but I haven't tried it yet.
<spaz> oh yay. i got stuck in busybox.
<nosrednaekim> eatatjoes2: its simpler to set up, yes
<wesley> how set i cpufreq_powersave  on ?
<chris32882> hmm
<trident523> spaz: something didn't boot correctly aparrently.
<eatatjoes2> Couldn't find package vmware-server
<eatatjoes2> is the error i get
<spaz> trident523, apparently :\
<flipstar> eatatjoes2: use kvm if you need to run vmware images
<xenol> can anyone tell me how can i make xorg to start  up at boot? i started with minimal cd :>
<wesley> !talking against stones
<minaqua> the only prob I have had is that when I try to use the proprietary video driver my system gets sOoOoOoOoO slow
<TheGentleman> anyone knows how to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 using the alternate CD ? it doesn't work following instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu.
<trident523> minaqua: What kind of graphics hard do you have?
<minaqua> anyone know how 2 fiX?
<nosrednaekim> TheGentleman: what you do is boot up 7.10, then pop in the alternate
<minaqua> nVidia
<trident523> TheGentleman: Where does it hang?
<spaz> ugh
<spaz> ><
<TheGentleman> nosrednaekim, and trident523 : it simply says cdromupgrade: command not found
<teddy_> hello. I have a question about compiling a custom kernel. dont know if this is really the place to ask though
<flipstar> wesley: running powernowd .. ?
<spaz> ugh
<spaz> :(
<Dragnslcr> I had the same problem using the DVD
 * spaz headdesks
<crimsun> teddy_: see man make-kpkg, which means you need the 'kernel-package' package installed.
<teddy_> does anyone know what "proccessor family" an amd sempron 3000+ is?
<teddy_> i know that i just meant an option in the menuconfig
<wesley> flipstar how ?
<trident523> TheGentleman: So, you've burned the alt-cd, correct? Well, if you add it as a repository (if I remembered how to do that in adept) you can force an upgrade from that, I think.
<flipstar> teddy_: why not using xconfgi .. ?
<flipstar> *xconfig
<trident523> spaz: my desk would break if I headesked it.
<teddy_> well i actually found the menuconfig easier
<flipstar> teddy_: okay but there it is described
<TheGentleman> that's an idea trident523   Still, there is poor quality information on the website
<flipstar> wesley: go to services and start..?
<trident523> TheGentleman: Let me boot into KDE to try to follow the directions through-ish... and to see where the add CD as repo thing is.
<thompa> k3b is a little tricky at first for 2 single layer dvds
<thompa> for new user ie
<TheGentleman> thanks trident no need to do that:
<spaz> yay i fixed it
<TheGentleman>  i think i can manage it myself.  thanks for thinking a simle solution
<spaz> lol
<spaz> i have no room to actually headdesk
<thompa> mefisto__: it worked in k3b but you have to complete the first half of 8g first
<ahmos> hi. i noticed in kubuntu gusty that when i click an icon it animates (zoom in).which programme responsible of that animation?
<spaz> not a program ahmos, it's part of the desktop
<nosrednaekim> spaz: haha
<spaz> brb
<TheGentleman> thanks trident523  i apreciate your help, but i think i can manage it by myself now  ;-)
<thompa> mefisto__: its not obvious if you have a large file size more than dvd capacity
<trident523> TheGentleman: Kay... do this. open Adept.. really? m'kay.
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: go into kcontrol->appearance->launch feedback I think
<thompa> this is the best kde setup yet
<teddy_> found it out.. x config didnt work. i just had a suspicion to google k7 family :)
<trident523> thompa: Your computer? Kubuntu? Me? *please be me*
<TheGentleman> yes trident523  and anyway i guess the problem is in some way related to how the cd is mounted
<trident523> TheGentleman: My CD pops up in Software sources as checkable... then follow the directions from there.
<TheGentleman> ok thanks again trident523 !  :)
<ahmos> ok thank u all..but does it something related to kwin or kicker?
<trident523> Oh, #kubuntu... does anyone know of a mac comp... eh plan B.
<thompa> trident523: only problem is the walkman bug
<trident523> Does anyone know of a mac-centric channel on freenode?
<wesley> get this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8288/
<thompa> so anyone know how to get walkman to automount? Its since a kernel upgrade i think?
<Tailsfan> Hello, does anyone else have trobule comfiguring the Ralink Drivers from Source?
<sumant> flipstar: thanks for the help, take care
<thompa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209483
<sumant> flipstar: whats ur id on IMs?
<Tailsfan> because I wanted my one adapter to show up as rausb0 and not wlan#
<thompa> *link to walkman bug
<Jimmy1> hello
<Tailsfan> Hi There, having problems too?
<Jimmy1> hahah
<Jimmy1> as always
<spaz> wtf :(
<spaz> now X went crazy
<spaz> i tried restarting kdm
<spaz> and even x11-common
<spaz> but now i try to use X and it's just a blank black screen
<nosrednaekim> spaz: do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get a new config
<spaz> nosrednaekim, didn't modify it, but same story
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
 * spaz attemps a reboot
<wesley> how set i cpufreq_powersave  on ?
<AMIGrAve> got an nvidia 8800M and xorg starts at 800x600. Came to drivers management and saw nvidia_new checked but a label on the right tells : "not in used". What should I do ?
<Jimmy1> OOOO
<Jimmy1> im a noob but i think i can help
<Jimmy1> click administrator mode
<Jimmy1> and enable it
<Jimmy1> :)
<Fujisan> guys
 * Tailsfan wishes that the Ralink Drivers aren't a pain in the rear end to configure
<thompa> AMIGrAve: can you disable renable?
<thompa> sry
<AMIGrAve> thompa: ok, gonna try that. Have to reboot each time because wifi not working
<Makuseru> hi, i just installed 8.04+KDE4 and i accidently closed the taskbar, how do i get it back?
<thompa> AMIGrAve: is it an acer?
<AMIGrAve> thompa: HP Pavillon HDX
<thompa> i got enough probs with atheros and acpi
<Tailsfan> I keep on getting errors that invilve with the string SET_MODULE_OWNER
<artint> troll alert
<artint> troll alert
<thompa> you have to uncheck the hardware devices boxes and then get the one from madwifi
<Tailsfan> ???
<Tailsfan> What troll alert
<nosrednaekim> Makuseru: run "killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc && plasma"
<thompa> someone who posts same thing twice I think
<Makuseru> nosrednaekim: thanks
<GS3User> hi, i'm having some network troubles. i recently switched to using openDNS on my router, and now my kubuntu 7.10 box is not seen on my local network. it cannot successfully ping either the router, or my xp box, but it does have access to the internet. how do i fix this?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: you can't ping local IP's?
<artint> troll alert troll alert troll alert
<Makuseru> is there a simple way to remove KDE4 and install KDE3?
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- install kubuntu-desktop
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: no, pinging 192.168.0.1 (my router) fails, as does 192.168.0.20 (my XP box). Also, my XP box cannot ping Kubuntu either
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: wow... thats odd... what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: kicks out a list of DNS servers
<Makuseru> Dragnslcr: and how do i remove KDE4?
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- you don't have to, unless you really need the disk space
<nosrednaekim> can you pastebin it?
<eatatjoes2> does anyone have a tutorial or something for install vmware on hardy?
<nosrednaekim> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/mb88b6cd
<eatatjoes2> what about vmware server
<NDPTAL85> Does Kubuntu have issues with HDs say 6GB large?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: my resolv.conf actuallyhas its first line as "search lan"
<artint> t r o l l         a l e r t !
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: maybe thats significant?
<nosrednaekim> NDPTAL85: for installation?
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: should i edit it?
<NDPTAL85> nosrednaekim: I'm able to install but it won't boot
<Dragnslcr> NDPTAL85- that should be enough space if you just need a web browser and Kopete
<NDPTAL85> Then I don't know whats going on.
<NDPTAL85> This is so strange
<NDPTAL85> I've put the drive in another computer and am re-installing Kubuntu to see if it'll work there
<artint>  t R o L l             A l E r T
<NDPTAL85> artint: Why do you keep doing that? Who is the troll?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: yeah... why not :)
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, has anyone had a problem shutting down/restarting?  Xserver seems to lockup after closing applications
<nosrednaekim> NDPTAL85: he is.. duh :P
<MilitantPotato> using sudo shutdown -r now works fine though.
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: do you have an ATI
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: without the quotes, right?
<MilitantPotato> yes, with the 8.4 fglrx
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: yes
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: yep.. annoying isn't it?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: is this a hardy problem?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: its a fglrx problem
<MilitantPotato> Odd, worked in feisty.  Bummer
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: still getting the same error when I ping my router
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: you have to restart networking
<nosrednaekim> after editing that file
<artint> thank god that troll is gone
<artint> he was flooding me
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: is there an easy way to do that?
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart GS3User
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: yeah.... some other guy and I spent a long time trying to figure out how to circumvent it....nothing
<navetz> can someone here help me set up postfix?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: could I make some sort of shortcut on the desktop to run sudo shutdown -r now?
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: restarting networking didn't help either
<nosrednaekim> without the GS3User of course :)
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: of course
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: make it "kdesudo" so that you get a nice password dialog
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: will do, easier then ctrl+alt+f1
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: do I need " of some sort?
<nosrednaekim> no
<nosrednaekim> oh... yeah
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo "command"
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: any other ideas?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: no <_<
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo "blah -r now"
<MilitantPotato> ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<MilitantPotato> hmm, where are Icon themes stored?
<nosrednaekim> the ocns should be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<GS3User> anyone else familiar with troubleshooting kubuntu's networking?
<chris32882> not me
<chris32882> havingt a problem with it too
<chris32882> using samba trying to find my xp computer
<GS3User> chris32822: kubuntu can't even ping my router (but xp can). neither computer sees the other, but both have access to the 'net
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: hmmmm try something. add your router as a nameserver
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: nope, still says "Destination port unreachable" when I try and ping
<nosrednaekim> woah... never seent hat error before
<santiago-ve> which error?
<GS3User> "destination port unreachable" when trying to ping my router
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: might want to google that error
<chris32882> hmm
<santiago-ve> GS3User: did you disabled pings from inside the lan?
<santiago-ve> my router has that sexy option
<GS3User> santiago-ve: my XP box can ping the router without issue
<santiago-ve> ok, that's weird then
<santiago-ve> :S
<GS3User> santiago-ve: yeah
<santiago-ve> GS3User: ping -b <routerip>
<GS3User> santiago-ve: still getting the destination port unreachable deal
<matt___> just wondering if anyone knew of any really nice screensavers for linux, exluding electric sheep
<chris32882> I am unable to view webcam in kopete, where can I get jasper image converter..says I need it
<Taladan> chris32882: try sudo apt-get install libjasper-runtime
<chris32882> ty Taladan
 * Taladan nods
<chris32882> I was trying jasper that didn't work
<santiago-ve> GS3User: and that0s the machine youre connected from?
<Taladan> chris32882: something that will help you in the future: apt-cache search <string>
<Taladan> too late...
<GS3User> santiago-ve: i am currently on the machine that's having problems, yes
<shree_> anyone in there who knows how to perform voice chat in kubuntu using gmail id
<nosrednaekim> shree_: you can't currently
<nosrednaekim> shree_: yell at google for that :)
<MilitantPotato> google is probably working on it
<shree_> nosrednaekim: is it possible to install the gnome apps in kde like ladnell, ereseva
<nosrednaekim> oh eys
<nosrednaekim> *yes
<sponix> ... kde4 ... say I want to install "kubuntu-desktop" from my normal ubuntu-desktop install, but with kde4, is there an easy way to go about that ?
<MilitantPotato> kde4-base IIRC
<nosrednaekim> yeah... kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<MilitantPotato> ah, nvm
<MilitantPotato> I'm holding out for 4.1
<Taladan> hm, I though tit was kde4-core
<shree_> nosrednaekim: do you know any reason why the apps are gnome based but not kde based
<nosrednaekim> shree_: some pogrammers prefer different toolkits
<nosrednaekim> "gnome based" are written in gtk, KDE based are written in Qt
<shree_> nosrednaekim: has there been any positive resposne from people who have tried to install ladnell, ereseva etc on kde
<nosrednaekim> if its in the repositories, it will work in ANY desktop manager
<MilitantPotato> the memory leak I had in gutsy seems to be gone, thankfully
<shree_> nosrednaekim: as in when i try sudo apt-get, it doesnt recognize those app names
<GS3User> how do i edit my kernel ip routing table?
<nosrednaekim> shree_: where are you looking at getting them from then?
<Taladan> shree_: try apt-cache search <package>
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: "man route"
<MilitantPotato> shree_: open synaptic?
<Taladan> shree_: it'll get the correct package name for you
<Taladan> shree_: but you probably want to enable all your repos in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Taladan> shree_: Except for the cdrom repo, at least.
<shree_> how do i do that
<GS3User> nosrednaekim: let me rephrase... how do i edit the source of the output from the command "netstat -rn"
<shree_> Taladan: how do i enable the repos
<Taladan> shree_: which cli text editor do you use?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User: yeah.. with route
<shree_> Taladan: vi editor
<Taladan> shree - sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak  then sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taladan> Then remove the # from each line that starts with deb<foo>
<Taladan> then :wq, then sudo apt-get update
<shree_> nosrednaekim: i was thinking of downloading it from their svn repos
<shree_> nosrednaekim: but as you say it is possible that i  have not enavbled a ll the repos on my system
<nosrednaekim> shree_: well, you'll have to compile manually. BUt I assure you, anything that will rum in GNOME will run in KDE, you just need the proper libraries
<shree_> nosrednaekim: so i will need to install the gnome libraries rite
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Taladan> shree_: generally if you use apt-get install <package> it will fulfill the dependencies with the correct libraries - assuming the package is indeed in the reop
<Taladan> shree_: what are you trying to install?
<rydan> Just installed 8.04 with KDE4.  I saw screenshots where someone had comic strips on a widget. it's not on the list here.  anyone know how i can add it?
<shree_> Taladan: i want to install either landell or ereseva but it doesnt show up on my apt-cache result
<nosrednaekim> rydan: grab the package "plasma-extragear" or extragear-plasma... nto sure which
<rydan> thank you!
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: is it possible that i download from their svn and then use sudo spt-get.....kinda idea
<nosrednaekim> shree_: no...
<Taladan> shree_: no
<shree_> nosrednaekim: Taladan: :)
<Taladan> shree_: Though...iirc there is a way to use make and dpkg together to fulfill prereqs for a package....been a year since I've done that though
<shree_> Taladan: iirc???
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: I am not upto that level
<nosrednaekim> if I remember correctly
<Taladan> (if I remember correctly)
<Taladan> or you could check their sites and see if they have a .deb available and just install that with dpkg
<shree_> Taladan: crap... they have a i386 deb not a amd64
<wizard_> can someone give me a more up-to-date guide on compiz fusion for hardy?
<Taladan> shree_: good luck with that one then...I was never able to get i386 stuff working in a 64 environment, though I know there's others who have
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: you wouldnt recommend using the source code to create the package??
<nosrednaekim> shree_: its not exactly easy
<Taladan> shree_: I would research it first and see if there's anyone else running it in a 64 bit environment and if so what steps they took to get it to work
<nosrednaekim> but you can't really ruin anything either, so give it a shot :)
<Taladan> point
<Taladan> the most you'll do is compile it, futz with it for 6 hours until you're angry at yourself, the machine, and the entire world then just rm -rf the directory you installed it into.
<shree_> Taladan: : :)
<Taladan> though...
<Taladan> you do know that skype will run on kubuntu/ubuntu, right?
<nosrednaekim> yea
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: ok
<lelle> i got 4gigs and installed kubuntu 64-bit, but still only see 3gigs. what's up with that?
<Taladan> The one thing that i've found about most of the voip stuff I use is that I can (usually) get it working fairly well on my machine, but when I want to talk to most windows users it's like pulling teeth to get them to install anything else on their machines, and most of them know of skype at least tangentially
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: can i contact gmail users from skype
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: ??
<Taladan> hmm...I dunno
<Taladan> I think it's just skype-centric
<nosrednaekim> shree_: don't think so
<Taladan> but...
<Taladan> hm...not that I know of
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: I guess I should yell at Google, for leaving the last piece of this puzzle hidden
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: ??
<nosrednaekim> yep :)
<Taladan> sure....though I wouldn't hold my breath for a solution.  Best bet is to try and figure out how to get the other stuff you've found to work in your environment.  A few hours research may turn up something wholly useful
<shree_> Taladan: nosrednaekim: hmm. let me see what I can do. there is another arvind who is also helping me
<arvind_khadri> Taladan, everything needs to be complied from SVN ,its a real pain
<nosrednaekim> lelle: whats "uname -a" say?
<Taladan> hm...sounds like it's something that's extremely bleeding edge yet and will, at best, work only partially
<arvind_khadri> yeah ... its time we had a .deb for a nice complete messenger
 * Taladan nods
<Taladan> hence why I tend to use pidgin for all IM needs and skype for all voip needs
<haettulegur> im having a 'fsck failed' problem -- can anyone please help?
<lelle> nosrednaekim: Linux soda 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * arvind_khadri smiles
<nosrednaekim> lelle: and the output of "free -m" first line will do
<Taladan> it's not that much of a hassle, though it would be nice to have a good dependable client that handled both
<thefuzz4> does anyone have any suggestions about when I log out the computer just goes to a blank screen and I have to ctrl alt del a lot to get it to reboot?
<nosrednaekim> thefuzz4: you have an ATI card, right?
<thefuzz4> yep
<nosrednaekim> thefuzz4: UHHH! I hate that bug :)
<lelle> nosrednaekim: Mem:          3019        767       2251          0         54        400   (note: integrated nforce GF7100 got 256megs)
<arvind_khadri> actually everything even cams..kopete does but is kinda sluggish doesnt read from the other end if its windows
<Taladan> haettulegur: what'd you do /before/ you go the fsck failed msg?
<nosrednaekim> lelle: thats most interesting.... sure you don't have some bad ram there?
<Taladan> arvind_khadri: exactly....hence why I use each seperately
<haettulegur> Taladan: i restarted the system (everything was running sort of slowly)
<totocool> Hi all i`ve installed the extra widgets package for kde 4 but there are no extra widgets, when i tried to install a single widget from kde-look.org , but when i try to view the new widgets - there are no new widgets
<Taladan> haettulegur: how did you restart it?
<totocool> any idea how to install them
<haettulegur> Taladan: start -> log off -> restart
<Taladan> and what fs are you using?
<arvind_khadri> Taladan, i am using Windows only for the cam reason :)
<totocool> I`m using the .deb packages for kubuntu
<osiris> hello.  just updated to hardy, and have sudoers issues.
<haettulegur> Taladan: ? (im a newb, not sure what you're asking)
<osiris>  sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<osiris> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 12 <<<
<osiris> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 12
<lelle> nosrednaekim: 2 x 2gig memory-sticks ... even memtest says 3gig ... and the Gigabyte motherboard says it supports up to 4gigs. Can't find any bios option either.
<Taladan> haettulegur: when you installed it did you format your partitions standard or did you change them to something like vfat or reiserfs or ext2?
<thefuzz4> lelle: are you running 32 or 64bit?
<nosrednaekim> lelle: I'm thinkin the MB doesn't support it
<shree_> Taladan: a quick question, when a source code is written, is it meant for a particular architecture or does it depend on where you compile it
<lelle> thefuzz4: 64 bit
<haettulegur> Taladan: sorry, i got disconnected. last thing you asked was what fs i was using. im not sure
<nosrednaekim> shree_: most Open source programs can be compiled on either
<nosrednaekim> Taladan: though sometimes they do write specific code for either
<Taladan> haettulegur: when you installed it did you format your partitions standard or did you change them to something like vfat or reiserfs or ext2?
 * Taladan nods to nosrednaekim 
<nosrednaekim> *shree_: ^^
<haettulegur> Taladan: i just followed the standard installation
<nosrednaekim> Taladan: sorry, wrong nicl :P
<shree_> nosrednaekim: i didnt understand that
<Taladan> haettulegur: that means you're using the ext3 filesystem
<olrrai> hello
<shree_> nosrednaekim:  :0
<arvind_khadri> shree_, sometimes the package comes arch dependent
<Taladan> are you logged into a maintenance cli there?
<shree_> nosrednaekim:  :)
<haettulegur> Taladan: btw, im fine with just finding a way to backup all my data (i was in the middle of a backup when my hd crashed!!), and then reformatting everything if that's easier
<Taladan> cli - command line interface
<olrrai> do u know a good video editor and video format converter?
<haettulegur> Taladan: yes
<nosrednaekim> olrrai: try avidemux
<olrrai> ok
<Taladan> Okay, give me a minute to dig...been a bit
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hmmm. then it is a problem
<haettulegur> Taladan: im at the state where...it said to run fsck manually, so i typed 'fsck. and now it says "error reading block *some numbers* whel getting next inode from scan. Ignore error?"
<Taladan> can you private me with the output of the command -> mount
<arvind_khadri> shree_, about wat??
<Taladan> hm
<shree_> arvind_khadri: if it is arch dpeendent
<Taladan> try CTRL+C
<arvind_khadri> shree_, which package??
<Taladan> haettulegur: sorry, try CTRL+C then type: fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1
<matt__> after trying out the compiz desktop settings crap, i decided to uninstall compiz*, but now what do i need to do to get back to the normalcy?
<haettulegur> Taladan: "no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1. The superblock could not be read..."
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i mean if either landell or ereseva is arch dependent, then we will not land up wih a working isntallation
<Taladan> haettulegur: then try /dev/sda1
<Dragnslcr> matt__- if compiz is still running, you can run kwin --replace
<haettulegur> Taladan: "you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<arvind_khadri> shree_, they arent arch dependent ... as they are scripts checking your environment and setting theselves properly
<Taladan> oy....you've got a corrupted superblock and I can't remember how to figure out where the next valid sb is
<haettulegur> Taladan: ah, ok, it's running a check again now
<matt__> Dragnslcr: i'll give it a try
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i cant compress a whole big concept in some few lines :) that was confusing
<shree_> arvind_khadri: what you mean is that, if they detect a different arch, they will report a error
<haettulegur> Taladan: (the /dev/sda1 thing is running)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: in case they are arch dependent
<haettulegur> Taladan: is there a way of using a livecd and backing up all my data from that? (it's just what i've seen from some random googling, so just curious)
<arvind_khadri> shree_, in case they are arch dependent they wont install spitting errors .... but AFAIK sources from SVN arent arch dependent or even if they are the tool using to get them resolves it and gets the one you need to have
<chris32882> I need help networking with my xp computer with kubuntu, I'm using samba but I can't see my xp system
<shree_> kk
<Taladan> haettulegur: *nods*  You might also check out a -> "cat /etc/fstab" when that's done and look for a line that looks like UUID=<some big alphanumeric>    ext3  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1   and make sure that's the only line in there that has a '1' in the last column.
<ubuntu> hey
<nosrednaekim> hello ubuntu
<Taladan> haettulegur: sure, you can use a livecd and mount up your harddrive and pull all of your data either to another machine or to a partition you create onto the drive with something like qpart or gparted.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: do you think we will give a try compiling it. I have not much of an idea :). I will need guidance
<Taladan> haettulegur: but first let the fsck go through - it's pretty adaptive and can generally fix any fs errors it comes across
<arvind_khadri> shree_, that would be on a bleeding edge ... actually would need to read the source first ...
<haettulegur_> ack, sorry, poor wireless (but i'm wired now :))
<ubuntu> i am new to kubuntu, just now came , any body give the ebook to kubuntu
<Taladan> haettulegur: sure, you can use a livecd and mount up your harddrive and pull all of your data either to another machine or to a partition you create onto the drive with something like qpart or gparted.<resay>
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i can help am not saying no,but may take up the whole day
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ah, im getting the same error as beffore: 'error reading block...while getting next inode from scan. ignore error?'
<Taladan> haettulegur: but first let the fsck go through - it's pretty adaptive and can generally fix any fs errors it comes across<resay>
<Taladan> haettulegur: does it give you the superblock number?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: isnt it that it is about running the configure script, make and then install
<haettulegur_> Taladan: error reading block 21233684
<arvind_khadri> shree_, :) not always you need to check if it requires something else
<arvind_khadri> shree_, make sometimes takes hours to run
<shree_> you mean some other packages?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah
<Taladan> haettulegur: okay...this is going to be a little...um...weird
<arvind_khadri> shree_, libs
<Taladan> haettulegur: type: dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 > fsinfo.txt
<haettulegur_> Taladan: so I should ctrl-c out of this to get to a command line first?
<Taladan> haettulegur: yeah
<shree_> arvind_khadri: do you think that info should be in the readme file of the tar ball
<ubuntu> Taladan: is there any link of the kubuntu?
<ubuntu> ebook
<shree_> arvind_khadri: brb
<ubuntu> ?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah there would be a requirements file ... you can find wat it needs
<Taladan> ubuntu: hm?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ctrl-c-ing doesn't work (it just brought me to a new 'error-reading-block')
<Taladan> haettulegur: hrm.  Try CTRL+C again
<haettulegur_> Taladan: nope, no command line
<Taladan> haettulegur: try ALT+F2
<kubKid> ?
<Taladan> can't remember if it opens up the other ttys in maintenance mode or not
<haettulegur_> Taladan: just a black screen
<Taladan> haettulegur: ALT+F1 then
<Taladan> kubKid: I don't understand your question
<arvind_khadri> Taladan, that ctrl+alt+f1
<haettulegur_> Taladan: 'starting up...*some stuff*...no resume image, doing normal boot'
<Taladan> arvind_khadri: if he's at CLI the ctrl shouldn't matter, but it can't hurt, might help just in case
<Taladan> haettulegur: hit CTRL+D
 * arvind_khadri smiles
<minaqua> anyone happen to know to fix the video driver issue that is slowing my computer?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ctrl-D and ctrl-alt-f1 do nothing
<Taladan> haettulegur: hate to say this then, it sounds like you may be frozen...I would first try rebooting the machine and let it try to fsck itself on initial boot...it may be able to recover the bad superblock, but I'm doubtful at this point
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ok. ill get a livecd in the meantime :)
<Taladan> haettulegur: yeah, do that, because even if you don't end up reinstalling your system, you can still repair it with the livecd
<chris32882> I need help networking with my xp computer with kubuntu, I'm using samba but I can't see my xp system
<chris32882> and my xp system is sharing
<Taladan> chris32882: are you using simple file sharing on XP?
<chris32882> was able to share with this pc, with vista before install of kubuntu
<chris32882> I'm not sure, its just set up to share
<Taladan> Then you're using simple file sharing
<chris32882> ok than I am :)
<TeslaTony> How do I go about locking my home directory out so other users can't view my files?
<Taladan> When you open up network folders->samba shares on kubuntu what does it say?
<Taladan> TeslaTony: chmod -R 700 /home/<user>
<chris32882> it shows my home folder
<haettulegur_> Taladan: how exactly do i boot into a livecd?
<chris32882> on this machine
<Taladan> haettulegur: drop it into the tray and let it boot from it.  If your bios isn't configured to boot from a CD before the hdd though you'll have to reconfig the boot order in the bios
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hey, iam looking through this tar ball. it has some files and scripts like  like NEWS, README,mkinstalldirs, configure, makefile etc. install etc.
<Taladan> chris32882: and you're sure samba is running?
<TeslaTony> Taladan: Thanks.
<Taladan> TeslaTony: welcome
<arvind_khadri> shree_, which one??
<chris32882> no I am not sure, how do I check to see if its running? I figured it was since the sama shares folder was there
<Taladan> chris32882: open a terminal and type ps -ef|grep smb
<shree_> arvind_khadri: oh, landell
<chris32882> k
<ronnie> any know if kubunu reads prefetch , bios, interrupt channels,??, they were set when I bought this old computer, but I have the option to put them on auto which lets the operating system choose config, wow I almost sound like a teckie geek lol
<arvind_khadri> shree_, from where did you get the source??
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i am looking at the tar ball from sourceforge
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok
<arvind_khadri> shree_, so you want to get it working?
<chris32882> arlight, done
<shree_> arvind_khadri: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/landell/landell0.2_0.2.0.orig.tar.gz?modtime=1156779568&big_mirror=0
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup
<shree_> arvind_khadri: BTW, where r u?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, am in Bangalore....you
<chris32882> want me to paste what it says in here?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: hmm...so while trying to reboot into the livecd (i guess it's not configured to boot into a cd before the hd) i managed to get into what i think is a working command line (it asked me to login, and now ls and such works)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: I am in Virginia
<shree_> arvind_khadri: are you working
<Taladan> chris32882: if it's got something besides 'grep smb' in there, then it's probably running.  Try a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<haettulegur_> Taladan: should i just try plugging an external hd in, and cp-ing everything over?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, am a student and got a test tomorrow :)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: which college
<Taladan> haettulegur: well, which livecd are you using?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: or actually booting into the livecd?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, AMC Bannerghata road
<haettulegur_> Taladan: livecd is kubuntu 7.10
<arvind_khadri> shree_, pm me
<shree_> arvind_khadri: good. i am a PESITian
<Taladan> hm...it shouldn't boot directly into a commandline.  But it didn't say anything about fsck errors when you booted?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, dont want to be scolded here :)
<chris32882> says command not found
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i guess you can study now
<Taladan> chris32882: try changing samba to smb
<haettulegur_> Taladan: err...yeah, nevermind...it now spontaneously is giving me errors. ill try going  into the livecd again
<chris32882> still the same
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i know the pressure of internals. lol
 * Taladan can't remember which one it's put there under
<Taladan> haettulegur_: what errors is it giving you?
<lelle> nosrednaekim: SUCCESS! there was a new bios which fixed detecting wrong mem sizes ... now I have all my memory, wonder if I can go back to 32bit and still have all? 64bit seems to have slight issues still
<nosrednaekim> lelle: no.. you can't
<haettulegur_> Taladan: the same errors it gave me when i tried to fsck, i think. (not sure--i rebooted.) should i select 'start or install kubuntu' or 'start kubuntu in safe graphics mode' now?
<nosrednaekim> but thats awesome :)
<Taladan> start or install k
<chris32882> hmm
<ronnie> is anyone else finding kubuntu (hearty) takes longer to boot up than (gutsy)?, maybe I have some tweaking to work out = )
<Taladan> chris32882: still the same what...is it not restarting samba?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ok, im now in. how do i copy my old folders over?
<ronnie> or guess it could be the almost 25,000 package choices making it slower = )
<Taladan> haettulegur_: what you're going to want to do is open a terminal, then type sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd
<Taladan> haettulegur_: then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/hdd
<chris32882> Taladan: its saying "command not found"
<Taladan> chris32882: what exactly are you typing?
<chris32882> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and that didn't work, so I did udo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ok
<Taladan> haettulegur_: then you're going to want to make sure that your external hdd is mounted up (k should show it mounted on the desktop as a usb dev), open that up in a window and then open up another file browser window and navigate over to /mnt/hdd/home/<user> and then copy everything from one window to the other
<Taladan> chris32882: udo or sudo?
<Taladan> chris32882: where was the typo initially?
<chris32882> sudo
<chris32882> I miss typed it here
<Taladan> chris32882: then I'd try typing sudo apt-get install samba
<Taladan> chris32882: because it sounds like samba's not installed on that machine
<chris32882> ok
<chris32882> I'll try that now
<earlh> has anyone here noticed that hardy is slow to shutdown / logout,  as well as locking up during these operations using ati fglrx
<haettulegur_> Taladan: hmm, any idea why it says 'access denied' to certain files? (files that shouldn't have any special permissions...eg, pdf files that i made at the same time as others that don't get an access denied)
<chris32882> installing now
<Taladan> haettulegur_: could be set read only.  What I'd do is open up a terminal and type: sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/hdd/home/
<chris32882> installed, and started..checking seeing if its sharing
<chris32882> Taladan: its a no go, still the same
<chris32882> wont show other computer
 * Taladan tries to remember how samba works...been a little bit
<chris32882> heh makes 2 of us
<Taladan> iirc, the last time I futzed around with samba, it just automagically picked up the windows shares.  Are you sure that the folders are still shared on the windows machines?  Also have you tried to smbmount the folders?
<daemon3> Even though Hardy is cool, it wasn't as cool as I was expecting it to be.
<daemon3> :)
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ok, great!! thank you so (do while true loop) much!
<daemon3> I just wanted to say..."Good job developers!"
<haettulegur_> if i could bake you cookies or something (virtual cookies?), i definitely would :)
<Taladan> haettulegur_: *chuckles*  Well, we can still try and repair your os before you nuke it if you want
<Taladan> haettulegur_: but you're welcome
<ScarEye> Hey guys.  I got unbuntu 8.04 installed on this laptop and I got compiz installed also.  I need to know where the config is to have the cube effect.  I am only getting a 2D effect right now.
<Taladan> haettulegur_: in fact..just for my ego, do you mind if I help you troubleshoot it on out for a few more minutes/
<Taladan> ?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: haha, anything you'd like :)
<Taladan> haettulegur_: have a terminal open?
<haettulegur_> yeah
<chris32882> Taladan: everything is shared yes,  how do you smbmount the folders?
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: There's a package called "compizconfig-settings-manager." Install that through adept or apt, and it should show up. You'll also need compiz-kde (unless you're on KDE4 or gnome)
<ScarEye> TeslaTony: I got that already installed
<ScarEye> I got the advanced version installed
<Taladan> chris32882: you may have to get something like pyneighborhood
<Taladan> chris32882: don't remember if it comes native in samba
<chris32882> alright
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: Then go to Settings->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, and check the box for the cube.
<Taladan> haettulegur_: okay, type: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 >> ~/fsinfo.txt
<Taladan> haettulegur_: how comfortable are you with the vim text editor?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: oh, goddamn, im an emacs guy. i hate vim :) (i always forget how to exit and such)
<ScarEye> TeslaTony: Did that brotha
<haettulegur_> Taladan: also, im still in the process of copying some stuff over (almost finished), so should i wait to type dump the output to the txt, or is it okay to do it now?
<haettulegur_> Taladan: but i can handle vim for now :)
<Taladan> That's okay, emacs should be on there, I think.  Open up fsinfo.txt in your fav editor and look for the range that superblock 21233684 falls inbetween
<Taladan> haettulegur_: nah, dumpe2fs simply gathers info about your filesystem
<ScarEye> How can I make sure I am opengl running?
<ScarEye> I have *
<ScarEye> opengl running
<Taladan> haettulegur_: lemme know when you find that
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: And you're still not getting a cube when you switch desktops?
<Taladan> chris32882: if you're still here, the command may actually be mount.smb...I think smbmount may be deprecated
<chris32882> alright let me try it
<ScarEye> nope..  I hold down the mouse and alt key. I don't see a "cube"  just a flat destop that has 2 siddes
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: Ack. I forgot. KDE has some issues with compiz. Go into the settings for the cube and set the desktop size to 4, then go to the pager and set the size to 1
<haettulegur_> Taladan: ok, found it
<poseidon> Is there a way to sync my thunderbird on windows and linux so they have the same contacts, acounts, folders, etc?
<Taladan> chris32882: but you can try something like mount -t smbfs \\server\share username=<UN> password=<PW> workgroup=<WG> /mnt
<Taladan> haettulegur_: okay, what does it say there for 'backup superblock'
<ScarEye> TeslaTony: I click on the "Desktop Cube" button.  And I have 4 tabs.  General, Appearance, Behaviour, Transparent Cude
<ScarEye> Which tab has that option ?
<chris32882> alright
<william__> now i installed ubuntu and then in cli did a sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop will i have k3.5 or kde4
<Taladan> william__: 3
<haettulegur_> Taladan: hmm...it doesn't have a 'backup superblock' thing under that group
<Taladan> haettulegur_: what's the next backup superblock?
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: I believe it's under appearance...unfortunately I don't currently have access to that window
<haettulegur> Taladan: err...somehow being disconnected even though im wired...last thing i said was that it doesn't have a backup superblock under that group
<Taladan> haettulegur_: what's the next backup superblock?
<ScarEye> TeslaTony: Yea I don't see that option in there.  You know what I am going to install this version of KUbuntu  on a real desktop computer and see what happens.  Maybe this laptop is being funky. Thank you for you time and help. I really appreciate it.
<haettulegur> Taladan: 23887872
<Taladan> haettulegur: okay, go to the cli again.  type sudo e2fsck -b 23887872 /dev/sda1  but make sure your file copy is finished.
<Taladan> s/finished/finished first/
<TeslaTony> ScarEye: Sorry I couldn't be more help. The guys over at #compiz-fusion are probably going to be more help
<ScarEye> TeslaTony: Okay I will check out compiz-fusion.  Still thanks for your time.  =)
<leucas> hi there
 * Taladan yawns
<Leucas> have anybody upgraded kubuntu from ubuntu?
<Leucas> on hardy
<TeslaTony> Leucas: I have, with KDE4, though
<Leucas> well but I dont want to install kde4... is it possible to do it with kde 3
<Leucas> ?
<Leucas> Im asking it because I've already done it on gutsy...
<Leucas> but in this newer release I don't know if it is the same
<TeslaTony> Leucas: Absolutely. Just type in the command line "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" That gives you kde3 and a bunch of other packages
<Leucas> very good
<TeslaTony> Leucas: If you wanted KDE4, it'd be kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Leucas> I was pretty happy with my kubuntu gutsy... but it has an issue with sound of my laptop
<Leucas> and I've tried the liveCD of ubuntu and they've corrected
<Taladan> haettulegur: you still with me bud?
<Leucas> TeslaTony: thank you so much
<haettulegur> Taladan: yeah, sorry. last folder :)
<Taladan> S'alright.  I was afraid you'd wandered off into the dark and been eaten by a grue
<haettulegur> Taladan: grues dont eat me, i eat them
<chris32882> alright I downloaded the samba browser I seee the workgroup and just my computer
<Taladan> chris32882: good deal.  Click on the workgroup
<chris32882> yeah I have, just shows my pc
<chris32882> not the other :(
<chris32882> I am going to try the network set up wizard on the xp system
<chris32882> see if that helps
<pottydashitter> whenz interpid alpha come out?
<coreymon77> oh come on
<coreymon77> hardy just came out yesterday
<coreymon77> are you seriously asking that potty?
<Taladan> heh
<pottydashitter> yeah
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> talk about impatient
<pottydashitter> jk
<coreymon77> this should have been hungry hippo though
<coreymon77> not hardy heron
<coreymon77> and the one for L better have lolcat in it :P
<NIghtFire> hi
<haettulegur> how are the names decided anyways?
<Taladan> lumpy lemur
<coreymon77> lumpy lolcat!
<Taladan> I'm waiting for wicked weasel
<NIghtFire> is that 8.04 release worth the upgrade ?
<coreymon77> since they didnt do hungry hippo this time, they have to do something lolcat for L
<dwidmann> NIghtFire: yes.
<NIghtFire> is the version thats out now still a beta version ?
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> full stable
<NIghtFire> k thanks
<NIghtFire> one other question did they get the issue with broadcom wireless cards resolved ?
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: what issue are we talking
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: and which cards?
<NIghtFire> I read something on the Ubuntu page under known issues that said that if your machine had a broadcom wireless card you would get a driver manager crash on install.
<Taladan> um....haven't heard about that one...heard about the need for the ndis-wrappers for broadcom chipsets though
<NIghtFire> They said that it could be resolved buy downloading a new driver but how are you supposed to do that if the wireless is down?
<jih2d> hey, anyone ever have a problem with amarok not seeing all audio files?
<NIghtFire> I ask because I have a hp lappy that has an onboard broadcom chip set and I have had a $%#@%#$ of a time getting it to work with each upgrade
<jih2d> i need my tunes
<Kiry> jih2d, YES
<Kiry> I have NO sound after the update
<Kiry> VERY annoyed
<jih2d> using alsa?
<Kiry> <-- thinkpad Z60A
<Kiry> alsa?
<Kiry> I know I launched amarok and heard NOTHING
<jih2d> alsamixer might have stuff muted
<Kiry> and my DVDs don't have sound either
<shree_> Taladan:see you later. i am going to try out gnome
<Kiry> <-- VERY VERY new to the whole 'nix world
<Kiry> where would I find that out?
<Taladan> shree_: have fun with that ;)
<NIghtFire> speaking of DVDs I have yet to find a way to play dvd movies on ubuntu.
<jih2d> try typing alsamixer in terminal and make sure what you need is is green
<Kiry> I use Kaffeine to play them
<jih2d> meaning in use or not muted
<NIghtFire> where to find kaffeine ?
<chris32882> K Menue > Multimedia
<chris32882> if you have it installed
<NIghtFire> k thanks
<chris32882> woo hoo I helped someone and I'm a noob!
<haettulegur> you can also try vlc: sudo apt-get install vlc (kaffeine never seems to work well for me)
<chris32882> vlc is pretty cool basicly works with anything
<haettulegur> Taladan: done copying at last :)
<watthasongkhro_w> is there any way to check my basic pc spec in kubuntu?
<Taladan> haettulegur: still got that command I told you earlier?
<Taladan> sudo e2fsck -b 23887872 /dev/sda1
<Taladan> just in case
<pottytheshitter> why use ext3?
<poseidon> How do I edit my kmenu?
<poseidon> nm
<haettulegur> Taladan: yep, running it now
<juan> hello, I have kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3 ... how can I install a kde 4 as well on this installation?
<Taladan> haettulegur: good deal.  Lemme know what it comes out with
<haettulegur> Taladan: ok, its giving me the same error as before. error reading block 21233684
<Taladan> haettulegur: crud.
<Taladan> lemme think for a minute
<haettulegur> haha, a bit anticlimactic? :)
<Taladan> a touch
<hdd> !akpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hdd> !andrewmorton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about andrewmorton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taladan> haettulegur: can you c/p the actual entire error for me
<haettulegur> Taladan: yep, just a sec
<NIghtFire> Have vlc loaded want to watch Star Wars attack of the Clones having troubles making the thing play.  I get the fed warning screen up and the rating screen and then it stops
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: do you have any other way of acessing the internet
<NIghtFire> yes
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: ethernet perhaps
<coreymon77> because i could help you get it to work
<NIghtFire> Im on broadband behind a router and firewall
<coreymon77> hdd: btw, andrew morton is the name of my english teacher :p
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: when wifi isnt working, do you have any way of accessing the internet?
<NIghtFire> yes on another machine
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: i mean on that machine
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: aka, do you have an ethernet cable that you could use to plug directly into the router
<NIghtFire> yes
<NIghtFire> I could do that I guess.
<coreymon77> well, then, use the ethernet cable to connect that box to the internet
<coreymon77> and then i could help you get it working
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: you see, there is a solution for everything
<NIghtFire> most of the time it's just a matter of finding the people who have "done it" before and that is why I come to rooms like this one.
<coreymon77> i havent done it before, ive used either ndiswrapper, ralink cards, or my latest and best, the airlink101 awlh4030 atheros chip card
<coreymon77> but, i know how to get a bcm43xx card working
<coreymon77> im assuming you have a bcm43xx card, right?
 * Taladan is fading
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: am i right?
<NIghtFire> yes that is chipset that is in my lappy I got it to work by fooling the os into thinking it was a wire connection.
<NIghtFire> at least with gutsy
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: no need
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: bcn43xx cards are easy to get working, providing you have an alternate way to access the intarwebs
<coreymon77> such as an ethernet cable
<Taladan> haettulegur: at this point, lemme just suggest to proceed with the reinstall unless someone else knows more about repairing bad superblocks....I'm fading fast over here and need to sleep soon
<NIghtFire> right now the lappy uses a vmware image of 7.10 and works well but I am nervous about going through the pain again.
<haettulegur> Taladan: oh, yeah, reinstalling's no problem with me :)
<haettulegur> Taladan: thank you again for everything!
 * Taladan nods
<Taladan> sorry I couldn't be more help recovering the fs
<coreymon77> im usually good at it
<coreymon77> but, your choice
<Alucard_Hellsing> can any one help me..i cant get java runtime to work
<haettulegur> try to get to level 36 while you sleep :)
<coreymon77> NIghtFire: trust me, you dont know wifi woes until it takes you an entire week to get it to work
<NIghtFire> I tried for several months to get this setup to work with Fiesty
<coreymon77> wow, either you really dont know what you are doing
<coreymon77> or you need a better card
<coreymon77> or both :P
<NIghtFire> I will admit that I don't know alot about linux but the "card" - "chipset" came eom on my hp prosario lappy
<jerbear_> anyone using kde4 in hardy?
 * Taladan idles down
<pottytheshitter> kde is fragmented right now
<jerbear_> yeh, i noticed
<jerbear_> remixed edition?
<pottytheshitter> i moved to gnome after 8.04
<jerbear_> i've never used kde4... is it going down in flames?
 * NightBird has been using kde4 since it came out and hasn't had problems
<coreymon77> jerbear_: no it isnt
<coreymon77> some usershave jsut had minor issues with it
<coreymon77> many of us are just wating for 4.1
<jerbear_> i guess it is still fairly new
<coreymon77> exactly
 * KhaoticMind is awaiting for 4.1 :)
<NightBird> heh
<jerbear_> seems very flashy... not sure i dig that
<coreymon77> and as with anything linux related, new=still a few bugs to iron out
<sepeck> seems a familer refrain
<KhaoticMind> those damn flies... :/
<coreymon77> pottytheshitter: so, why are you in this channel exactly, shouldnt you be in #ubuntu?
<chris32882> basicly the same isn't it?
<pottytheshitter> i use gnome desktop not gnome apps
<sepeck> if you don;t like a technology it's harder to knock it in a channel that supports it maybe
<chris32882> besides no one isn't in #ubuntu :)
<sepeck> the video almost works for me but everything is shiftwed over tot he right off monitor.
<pottytheshitter>  Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<sepeck> maybe a name problem?
<chris32882> I joined just fine, there just wasn't anyone in there cept me :(
<shree_> People, I was using Kubuntu-deksopt and now I ahve switched over to Ubuntu-dekstop. How dO i clean the Kubuntu-desktop installation
<sepeck> I see a ton of people
<chris32882> weird
<chris32882> dunno its
<chris32882> "#ubuntu"?
<sepeck> netsplit perhaps or spelling
<sepeck> #ubuntu
<shree_> chris32882: you want me to try in ubuntu?
<phil_> is there an easy way to get permission to  paste something in dolphin?
<chris32882> weird I am in now
<chris32882> lol
<shree_> chris32882: This is #kubuntu
 * sepeck attempts to get monitor settings right one more time
<MrGnu> Hi all, I need some help.  How do I get KUBUNTU to work, I had tried before in Gutsy but the KDE base never was recognized. I left me with the splash screen, but no working KUBUNTU.  Now I am in hardy, I still have the splash screen, and I want to try again, but this time I want to be sure it works. Can someone tell me the best way to get KUBUNTU session added to this current Hardy Gnome installation?
<chris32882> yes I know this, shree_, I was trying to join #ubuntu, but when i did was a empty channel
<KhaoticMind> MrGnu: i do believe the best way to do this is installing the kubuntu-desktop package... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erlanfernando> ola
<shree_> People, please help me uninstall Kubuntu-desktop i nits entirety
<shree_> Taladan: can you help me uninstall Kubuntu desktop that I have got Ubuntu desktop installed
<MrGnu> when I did that in Gutsy, it left me with a working splash screen, but the KDE was not recognized.  If I do this, in Hardy, could I run into the same problem?
<italy> i booted up remix but for some reason it goes to some crazy resolution and xorg.conf doesn't have anything to change it
<phil_> when I did that Mr Gnu I got a kubuntu login that logged into ubuntu, untill I selected kubuntu in the drop down list at the login screen
<KhaoticMind> MrGnu:  which splash screen are we talking about? Boot splash or the splash after login?
<MrGnu> boot splash
<italy> any suggestions?
<italy> I can't change the resolution : <
<phil_> is there a way to copy files in dolphin where it can let my use the root password to do it?
<phil_> sorry I found it
<KhaoticMind> thats weird MrGnu, for what i know the boot process should be the same for both gnome and kde...
<MrGnu> Well this was in Gutsy, I have not tried to install KUBUNTU again
<MrGnu> but I guess the best way to do it is by sudo apt get-install kubuntu-desktop
<KhaoticMind> if you just want kubuntu (and dump gnome) you can also try to install the kubuntu CD instead of ubuntu...
<MrGnu> Ive been podering that, and I might go kubuntu 64 bit, if they have a version like that?
<KhaoticMind> aye they have :)
<KhaoticMind> thou, you might find some problems with the 64bit version (both ubuntu and kubuntu)
<KhaoticMind> like drivers and even java...
<Makuseru> when ever i middle click on a link in firefox it opens up that link a new tab, i like that. but, if i miss the link and click on just the background not the link it pastes what ever link i have copied into the bar and takes me there, how can i stop this from happening
<Frederick> folks can I play zsnes online?
<harolddong> does konqueror kde4 still seem pretty unfinished for everybody?  Is it one of the apps that probably won't be totally ready until 4.1?
<harolddong> like, I still can't import bookmarks at all and flash seems to make it freak out
<Frederick> damm I lost con can you please na any good emulator again?
<MrGnu> cool Khaotic, I ll  give it a shot, and set up a dual boot or something
<KhaoticMind> MrGnu: head to www.kubuntu.org to plenty of info about kubuntu, and some download links as well ;)
<gothicd3vil> hi
<gothicd3vil> can somebody tell me the name of a program like Office in windows for Linux Kubuntu?
<NightBird> gothicd3vil: open office or koffice
<gothicd3vil> is the same format?
<NightBird> Open Office is installed by default on kubuntu
<NightBird> mostly
<NightBird> it supports all of the office file formats
<gothicd3vil> thanks is that i have classes by internet and i have to send homeworks
<NightBird> well, I'm not sure about the latest office formats, but I know it does the ones previous
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> I'm sure it will do fine for you then
<neon> how cab i get kbfx to work, i apply the style but nothing happens?
<gothicd3vil> thanks
<gothicd3vil> have a good night
<noam_> hey, i'm going to reinstall the new version rather than upgrade. should i also delete ~/.* to "start afresh"?
<cahuez> buenas a tod@s..
<yoyoma> hello, how can i make the fonts in KDE4 big enough to read?
<macampos> oii
<macampos> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<macampos> ????
<macampos> hi
<macampos> I nead help with my wireless card
<cahuez> hi macampos..
<macampos> hi
<cahuez> wireless card..
<macampos> Cahuez  my wireless card no identifie  networs ssid
<macampos> is a intel 3945ABG
<cahuez> ok, so let us know what is the output of> ifconfig ..
<Dragonath> is it normal considering heron release that adept takes a load of time to download update headers?
<macampos> ifconfig result in 4 networks
<macampos> eth0 (cable )
<cahuez> yeap..
<macampos> lo (loapback )
<macampos> and wlan
<cahuez> eth1 probably will be the wireless one..
<cahuez> yeap..
<macampos> no my wireless
<Dragonath> I'd bet on wlan
<macampos> is a wlan0
<macampos> but
<cahuez> is there a ip address on it..!?
<macampos> show to wmaster0
<macampos> don't hava  ip
<macampos> ny router is a linksys
<macampos> wep 2
<macampos>  and dhcp server
<macampos> but no show my network in my laptop
<Dragonath> what command do you use to scan?
<Dragonath> I have an old laptop that doesn't show any networks unless you do a sudo iwlist scan
<cahuez> humm..
<cahuez> try a ping to <the eth1 ip address> ..
<Dragonath> however there's only 1 network to which it has actually managed to connect, so something else might be broken too
<macampos> dont have eth1
<macampos> i have eth0
<macampos> and
<macampos> wlan0
<cahuez> eth0 is working..
<macampos> yes
<cahuez> ok, ping to wlan0 ip address..
<macampos> no ping
<cahuez> checking...
<harris> sinong pilipino d2
<macampos> test failure
<cahuez> ok...
<cahuez> and you are near a wlan lan..?
<macampos> yes
<macampos> wlan0
<Dragonath> no, that's an interface
<Dragonath> what you need is a network to connect to
<macampos> ok
<macampos> i have a network
<Dragonath> try "iwlist scan"
<macampos> iwlist wlan0 scan
<macampos> no returne results
<Dragonath> then try "sudo iwlist scan"
<macampos> in kubuntu 7.10
<macampos> my network is ok
<macampos> i install a 8.04 version
<macampos> no more wireless
<Dragonath> ok
<macampos> you know any problem with 8.04 version
<macampos> ??
<Dragonath> I don't really know what could be causing it
<Dragonath> because I'm still running 7.10
<macampos> ok
<Dragonath> what you probably want to do, is downgrade to a previous version of ifconfig or iwlist
<macampos> downgrade
<macampos> humm
<macampos> iwlist probe
<macampos> ok
<macampos> tks
<Dragonath> you might also want to try to search for known problems with your network card
<Dragonath> on google or something
<macampos> i search
<macampos> but 8.04 is a new version
<Dragonath> I think if you google for "kubuntu 8.04 <card name>"
<Dragonath> indeed
<macampos> i dont have more informations about is
<macampos> ok
<macampos> tks
<Dragonath> no worries
<Dragonath> hope you get the problem sorted
<harris> HELP ME! hey hey... how can I open my mozilla firefox
<harris>  HELP ME! hey hey... how can I open my mozilla firefox
<harris> please
<cahuez> firefox is available through your k/internet menu option already..?
<Willizar> dudes
<harris> i dont get it, im sorry... I'm newbie here..... I'm usingkubuntu 7.04
<thedonvaughn> harris: you install it?  If so it's in KDE start -> Internet -> Firefox
<Willizar> how do i use my mic on kopete
<thedonvaughn> harris: sudo apt-get install firefo
<thedonvaughn> harris: sudo apt-get install firefox   - rather
<harris> where ? will i type it
<harris> ?
<thedonvaughn> harris: System -> Konsole
<harris> okay
<harris> im in the console
<cahuez> then check with > man firefox first..
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> wut?
<hydrogen> thats like, the worst idea i've ever heard
<harris> whhhaaaa still dont get it
<hydrogen> and I've been in support channels for a long time
<harris> i did install the firefox
<hydrogen> alt+f2 > type in firefox
<harris> laoding
<harris> error
<harris> NOSE BLEED
<harris> An error occurred while loading http://firefox.meridiantelekoms.com/:
<cahuez> then try> firefox & in console ..
<harris> harris@harris-desktop:~$ firefox
<harris> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<harris> sudo apt-get install firefox
<harris> bash: firefox: command not found
<harris> harris@harris-desktop:~$ apt-get install firefox
<harris> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<harris> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<harris> harris@harris-desktop:~$
<milosz_> hydrogen: try first pkill -9 firefox
<hydrogen> milosz_: uhh wut?
<harris> wahhhhh help2x
<harris> newbie me
<hydrogen> !patience | harris
<ubotu> harris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<milosz_> hydrogen: I think that firefox is running\
<hydrogen> read the gigantic amount of output harris pasted
<hydrogen> not me
<harris> sorry
<harris> heheheeee
<harris> this is FUN
<harris> okay i'll figure it out
<milosz_> hydrogen: ups, I just woke up :)
<harris> patience is the essence
<harris> so how mr HYDROGEN..... how can i run application?
<harris> i can't run an executable file
<milosz_> harris: did you tried sudo apt-get install firefox
<ISS_Student> I didn't thnk linx used exe files
<maduser> it doesn't
<harris> yes yes milosz i did in konsole
<maduser> ?
<maduser> did you try though the apt manager?
<harris> okay
<harris> there is a password
<maduser> and?
<ISS_Student> I just went to add/remove programs and did it that way
<harris> I'll put my password
<maduser> is this your fist time using linux?
<ISS_Student> Me or harris?
<harris> yahhhhhhhhh
<harris> first time
<maduser> have you ever used ubuntu
<maduser> ?
<harris> not yet
<maduser> ok ummm
<Leeuw> I ticked to ' off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot'  something like that, it had a warning that after changing stuff it could break the system; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing X on initiating an  IRC-channel;...   I can' t find that se
<ISS_Student> I've used kubuntu for probably around a year or so
<maduser> me too but i have been using linux for about 8
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<harris> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<harris> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<harris> is only available from another source
<harris> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<harris> harris@harris-desktop:~$
<maduser> ...................................
<maduser> oh yeah!................you have to get firefox 3 now
<harris> i typed
<harris> Building dependency tree
<Dr_willis> executable is different from '.exe'
<Dr_willis> you set the executable bit on a file under linux.  and its an executable file
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<harris> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<harris> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<harris> is only available from another source
<harris> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<harris> harris@harris-desktop:~$
<harris> sorry
<harris> for the flood
<ISS_Student> I've used fedora for a few years mainly at school but prefer kubuntu on my laptop
<maduser> try sudo apt-get firefox 3
<hydrogen> no..
<hydrogen> spaces do not go in package names
<hydrogen> never have, never will
<harris> invalid operation maduser
<miloszg> hydrogen: firefox-3
<hydrogen> you need to install mozilla-firefox
<maduser> try sudo apt-get firefox3
<hydrogen> no.
<hydrogen> no no no
<hydrogen> just no
<hydrogen> bad guesses are bad
<harris> ehehehhehehehe
<harris> fun fun
<maduser> ok this is stupid just use the apt manager
<hydrogen> or, install mozilla-firefox
<maduser> that too
<harris> i already install it
<maduser> ok do you know how to use the apt manager?
<harris> here is the folder = /home/harris/firefox-2.0.0.14/firefox
<harris> no
<maduser> this terminal thing is not working
<maduser> are you useing kde3 or 4?
<harris> actually im using 7.04 Kubuntu
<harris> it is not upgraded
<maduser> ok first upgrade
<maduser> we can't help you
<maduser> the package system for the older os's are useless
<harris> ok thanks for help
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> not particularlly
<harris> ok
<maduser> the apt gets disabled for the older ones
<hydrogen> 7.04 is still supported
<harris> hydro
<maduser> really?
<maduser> ok
<hydrogen> maduser: your talking out of your ass, stop it
<harris> maduser... bad cheetah
<maduser> k fine
<harris> hahahahahahahhaha :))
<maduser> I'm tryng to help
<maduser> a guy who has no clue what he is doing
<hydrogen> It's not a good idea to try and help someone if you are not familiar with the material you are trying to help them with
<maduser> I am
<maduser> with the apt
<maduser> manager
<hydrogen> I have no intentions of teaching anyone how to perform brain surgery
<harris> heeheeeeehe
<maduser> k type adept_manager in the terminal
<maduser> this will bring up the manager
<harris> ok
<harris> theres the manager
<maduser> now type firefox in the search
<stdin> adept needs to be started as root, with kdesu/kdesudo
<zeth_> Hola
<harris> ok
<zeth_> spanish
<hydrogen> plus, he _already_ installed mozilla-firefox
<zeth_> ?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hydrogen> so I'm not sure why we are going down this road
<ISS_Student> maduser he needs to do that as  sudo
<zeth_> thanks!!!
<maduser> I take typing firefox in the terminal brings up nothing?
<maduser> for him?
<stdin> I would check to make sure the repositories are enabled in adept
<hydrogen> well, we don't know whats happened since I told him to install mozilla-firefox
<hydrogen> because the next thing that happened was you told him he had to update to hardy
<stdin> firefox is in main, so it would be enabled unless there was no net-connection at install
<ISS_Student> ok here is my question what happened to nmap-fe?
<stdin> ISS_Student: I don't know, what happened to it?
<ISS_Student> stdin there is zenmap but I can't find it on the menu
<stdin> ISS_Student: try running "kbuildsycoca" to update the menu
<stdin> though knmap is a KDE gui for nmap iirc
<maduser> so is that firefox probelm fixed
 * Dr_willis looks under the couch
<Dr_willis> knmap - nmap graphical interface for KDE
<harris> okay for example i have ben.exe          = how can i run it?
<Dr_willis> you proberly want to run zenmap with 'kdesu zenmap' or kdesudo zenmap
<stdin> !wine | harris
<ubotu> harris: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<maduser> but no all programs work with wine
<maduser> but not all programs work with wine
<maduser> some do and some don't
<harris> so do i need wine in running firefox.exe
<harris> hehehhehe
<stdin> did you do what was asked?
<stdin> did you check your sources?
<harris> wow HOW?
<stdin> open adept goto Adept -> Manage Repositories
<stdin> make sure they are checked
<stdin> then click "fetch updates"
<dinart> how do I log as the root?
<stdin> !root | dinart
<ubotu> dinart: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<The_ManU_212> hi
<harris> wheezzzz
<dinart> stdin, yeah, but i want to use the graphic interface as the root
<dinart> not the console
<stdin> that's not supported
<stdin> or recommended
<stdin> or needed
<stdin> settings for that would be in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<draik> stdin: general rule of thumb, "If you're not allowed, there's most likely a very good reason"
<stdin> draik: tell that to dinart ;)
<dinart> i just wanted to edit the file menu.lst at boot/grub
<draik> stdin: I know, but I wanted your approval for the verbiage
<dinart> to change the boot order
<stdin> dinart: do use 'kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<draik> dinart: Use CLI or the command line.
<stdin> "CLI or the command line" ?
<draik> Whoops
<stdin> ;)
<draik> CLI or the Run command
<dinart> i'm not used with the linux console syntax
<stdin> you can also use the "Edit file as root" open from konqueror
<stdin> *option
<draik> dinart: I've preferred CLI editing lately. Go figure. I've been so used to KATE for a while and now I'm getting the urge to use CLI.
<greeg> the latest kubuntu sucks.  im rolling back to a previous version
<greeg> nothing werks.
<stdin> dinart: right click the file in konqueror -> Actions -> Edit as Root
<dinart> konqueror?
<stdin> the file manager
<dinart> i'm using Nautilus 2.22.2 here
 * Dr_willis notices this is the Kubuntu/KDE room...
<stdin> then you should ask in #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> I'm sure it's similar in nautilus, but I don't know the procedure
<dinart> just found it
<dinart> at the synpatic
<dinart> itś not instaled
<greeg> can nautilus play youtube unchoppy ?
 * greeg apt-gets
<stdin> ask in #ubuntu
<bwp> nautilus isn't a web browser, last i checked
<greeg> oh
<greeg> fuck
<greeg> firefox sucks
<stdin> !language | greeg
<ubotu> greeg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greeg> dolphin sucks
<greeg> konquerer is good at crashing.
<Dr_willis> Hmm...  all these oponions from someone that dident realize nautilus wasent a web browser....
<stdin> thanks for your opinion, but this isn't a "what's you opinion on software" channel
<harris> yES
<harris> konquerorrrr error
<greeg> no oppinion.  the shit crashes.
<greeg> thats a fact.
<Dr_willis> Anyone else noticed that the more  Opinion someone has -  they often have less actual 'knowledge' ?
<harris> CAN i use visual studio here? or program visual basic.net?
<bwp> So, ever since I upgraded to 8.04, Kaffeine is unable to play videos off a samba share
<bwp> says:  16:37:32: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<harris> im installing NET beans right now hope its okay
<bwp> was working before the upgrade
<osiris> has anyone else had problems with flash not having sound in hardy ?
<bwp> any ideas anyone?
<bef> hi. i just installed kub 8.04 from ub 7.10, fresh install... my pci wireless graphics was autofound and works, except
<bef> my speeds are absolutely shit
<Dr_willis> bwp, How are you accessing the share?  you might want to mount the share to a directory, then anything should be able to play them
<bef> and my connection is really unstable
<stdin> bef: watch the language in here please
<bef> it was never like this with ubuntu, im wondering why this is happening?
<bwp> Dr_willis: yeah, it works if I do that (of course). I was just wondering if there's a reason why it stopped working
<bwp> i'm opening the file direction from a smb:// url in Dolphin
<bwp> directly *
<stdin> bef: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the GUI and set of default applications, the core is the same so the speed can't be anything to do with KDE but the core
<bef> do you have any advice on how i can fix it?
<The_ManU_212> i installed yesterday nvidia-glx-new - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver and use a6600gt but i have no 3d acceleration:/
<stdin> bef: wifi isn't really my area, but what network card/driver are you using?
<bef> im using a belkin wireless (Ralink)
<Dr_willis> bwp,  ive gotten where i use gmplayer as my main player. and fusesmb to access samba shares. ;) i rarely play things over the smb:// stuff
<bef> and im using the default native linux driver
<bef> i'm not using ndiswrapper (and havent had to with this card for over a year)
<draik> bef: You have a PCI Wireless video card???
<bef> what?
<stdin> draik: huh?
<bef> did i ever say video card?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I upgraded to Heady Hebron my system stopped booting properly.  It will load the necessary stuff, but it won't go into KDE.
<bef> oh maybe i did
<bef> (if so i'm just retarded)
<bef> but not what i meant to say :P
<draik> stdin: bef: ..." my pci wireless graphics was autofound and works, except"
<bef> lol
<bef> yeah, my bad
<stdin> yeah, but you need to discard words that don't fit
<draik> I wasn't sure which one
<stdin> I guess I do it unconsciously now :p
<Ertain> I tried looking into the logs but they have stopped right before I upgraded my system.
<Ertain> Could the logs be in a different place?
<draik> PCI wireless or PCI VC
<bef> pci wireless
<bwp> Ertain: it isn't trying to load KDE4 is it? The compositing in KDE4 caused some weird problems for me for a while
<hydrogen> wireless video... mmm :)
<bef> (i did say belkin wireless ralink) which would be fairly obvious :P
<chrisrogers> hey dwidmann
<Ertain> bwp: I don't know if it is trying to start KDE4.
<Ertain> bwp: But I'll try uninstalling my KDE4 stuff.
<bwp> Ertain: do you get to a login prompt? Can you choose the "session type" from the list?
<bef> draik, can you help?
<bef> wlan0
<Ertain> bwp: I don't even get into the login prompt.
<bwp> not KDE4's fault then :)
<draik> bef: Sorry, I'm still in Gutsy
<bef> for some reason its running at like 5Kbs, and i'm on a 1500kbs connection
<bef> which is utterly rediculous
<Ertain> Figures. :-/
<Ertain> bwp: okay, could it be the login thingy?
<bwp> does X start?
<Ertain> bwp: I don't know.  I do have xinit installed, along with startx (and Kubuntu-desktop), but apparently it doesn't start.
<Ertain> I do have all of the right Xserver and X11 stuff, afaik.
<bwp> so what happens when you try to start KDE?
<iqon> i can't get amarok to retrieve ipod play counts in 8.04
<Ertain> Here's what happens: my regular bootsplash is loading, and then it tries to go start X and... It doesn't start.
<ForgeAus> is anything linux an industry standard? I mean Windows doesn't recognise EXT3 partitions by default, wouldn't it make sense to make EXT3 an industry standard of some kind?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  MS  dosent want to.. so  they dont.,
<ForgeAus> I mean windows' diskpart is ok for a basic ntfs partitioner but thats about all it can do
<fdoving> ForgeAus: microsoft and windows does not want to cooperate with anything linux. that's the only reason it doesn't read it by default, it's not that it's hard to read it in any way.
<Dr_willis> Why not ask why Windows dosent have NFS by default. :) or  other more common things also.
<bwp> Ertain: looks like the upgrade to the new version of X broke your install somehow
<bef> somebody please help me fix my connection please
<bwp> X is pretty nasty when it doesn't work
<ForgeAus> NFS is easy enough with SFU/SUA if you have a windows with those extras
<Ertain> In my /var/log/dmesg file it gets up to ip_tables and then it stops.  Btw, I'm on a wireless connection.
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  ext2 support in windows works 'ok' :) with a few tools as well.. but not 100%
<ForgeAus> yeah I have an ext2ifs driver
<bwp> ext2ifs is pretty flaky in my experience
<ForgeAus> but thats not what I meant... it doesn't give diskpart or ntldr the ability to recognise ext2/3 partitions does it?
<Ertain> bwp: Just in case what would you suggest I do to fix "X"?
<ForgeAus> really I've had no problem with it at all bwp...
<ForgeAus> (sofar anyhow)
<ForgeAus> maybe its one of them "works for me" thingies
<bwp> Ertain: if you know your way around the commandline, make a backup of your existing xorg.conf file and try running the autoprobe thingy
<Ertain> Okay.
<bwp> Xorg -configure
<bwp> see what it comes up with
<fdoving> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<bwp> oooh, fanciness
<The_ManU_212> i installed yesterday nvidia-glx-new - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver and use a6600gt but i have no 3d acceleration:/ who can help?
<dwidmann> hi chris ... sorry but I probaly won't be around for another .... 12 hour or so, ltime for me to leave for work soon
<spigiboy> hello valaki beszel magyarul?
<Lynoure> spigiboy: there could be #kubuntu-hu
<Lynoure> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<spigiboy> thx :D
<rayk_sland>  glx problem with hardy heron and intel chipset   (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> i just replaced a CD burner with a CD/DVD+-RW burner.  Bios sees it fine (even allows to boot off a CD), but as soon as I'm up and running in 8.04, it fails to work.  I assume there's gonna be an error somewhere in a log, where would i start looking?
<rayk_sland> SilentDis: dmesg might tell you something
<SilentDis> rayk_sland: ugh, yep.  let me pastebin this one, getting it over and over apparently...
<SilentDis> rayk_sland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8319/
<SilentDis> rayk_sland: ever seen anything like that?
<SilentDis> aargh, looks like known issue and nothing to solve it so far https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/160656
<rayk_sland> SilentDis  googlesearch leads me to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/160656
<SilentDis> lol
<SilentDis> is there a way to kill all use of that device?
<SilentDis> hm.  on the off chance i didn't set the jumper right, gonna shut down and check that just to be extra sure.  be back in a bit
<bef> hi. i just installed kub 8.04 from ub 7.10, fresh install... my pci wireless was autofound and using native linux driver, i'm not using ndiswrapper (and havent had to with this card for over a year).. its a belkin (ralink) on wlan0, and it's running at about 5kb/s and falling out a lot.. I'm on a good connection and haven't had any problems with Ubuntu with this card, any advice here?
<The_ManU_212> how to enable 3d acceleration?
<INIT_6> can we ask ? about wine and the new kubuntu? or is there another channel for that?
<INIT_6> The_ManU_212: do you have a nvidia card?
<bef> hi. i just installed kub 8.04 from ub 7.10, fresh install... my pci wireless was autofound and using native linux driver, i'm not using ndiswrapper (and havent had to with this card for over a year).. its a belkin (ralink) on wlan0, and it's running at about 5kb/s and falling out a lot.. I'm on a good connection and haven't had any problems with Ubuntu with this card, any advice here?
<The_ManU_212> INIT_6: yes 6600gt
<INIT_6> do you have 7.10 or 8.04?
<MrBogus> hello
<MrBogus> i'm new here
<INIT_6> The_ManU_212: so you running 7.10 or the new 8.04 so I can give you the right steps?
<cr> hi roomies...the font configuration in my kcontrol disappeared...had been replaced by the 'welcome to kde control center'...anyone know how to fix this..thanks
<INIT_6> Hello, MrBogus
<MrBogus> just wanted to ask if were can I get an installer for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> the instgall cd's instgall ubuntu/kubuntu normally.
<Dr_willis> Unless you want to use the 'wubi' installer.
<The_ManU_212> INIT_6: 8.04 kde 3, installed nvidia-glx-new, but didnt helped and xorg.conf has only generic entries and no "nvidia" mentioned somewhere
<MrBogus> my problem is I have no cd for kubuntu
<MrBogus> =)
<Dr_willis> Hmmm go download one?
<MrBogus> can i?
<the-erm> Any upgrade issues?
<the-erm> I guess I should ask has anyone had any issues upgrading?
<INIT_6> I did but that was a user error
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  err.. of course... kubuntu is not some app you install under windows.. (normally) :)   You download the iso. burn it to cd..reboot, install from cd
<JoshOvki> the-erm: i had a problem upgrading, but thats because my system froze
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis: if he installed using wubi  then it could be simular to his point of view
<the-erm> JoshOvki: don't scare me like that...
<Dr_willis> JoshOvki,  i aint even TOUCHING or suggesting Wubi.. ever.. :)
<JoshOvki> lol
<the-erm> I'm adept_upgrade is running now.
<MrBogus> could someone provide a download link for kubuntu?
<MrBogus> thanks for the answers
<MrBogus> :)
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  try kubuntu.org ? check the topic of the channel?
<JoshOvki> the-erm: i think it was just my system, loads of people have upgraded with no issues
<Dr_willis> There are torrents for the new release out now also. that may be the fastet way to get a .iso image.
<Dr_willis> .04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<MrBogus> okay. i'll try to download.
<INIT_6> *bumb* where is the best place to get help for wine and the new 8.04 here or a different channel?
<the-erm> Last time I think I had some bad repositories, and ended up re-installing, instead of upgrading.
<arunkale> hello
<MrBogus> is it also possible for me to have a dual boot?
<MrBogus> e.g ubuntu / windows?
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  of course.
<arunkale> how do i copy a directory to another directory? i tried cp, but it says 'Name' is a directory (not copied)
<MrBogus> thanks
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  you proverly want to use the -r for recursive option to cp.
<the-erm> MrBogus: backup everything.
<Dr_willis> or was it -R... i forget. :)
<MrBogus> yeah
<the-erm> Well ... the important data then :)
<INIT_6> -R
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'mc' way too much :)
<arunkale> Thanks, Dr_willis, cp -R seems to be doing the trick
<arunkale> Dr_willis: what does mc do
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> text based 2 pane file manager.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> a MUST get. :0
<arunkale> cool
<arunkale> is it possible to get some sort of progress bar or something in the terminal while copying large directories?
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  ive seen various 'progress bar' copy scripts  here and there..
<Dr_willis> mc gives you a nice progress bar. :)
<svu> is it true that kubuntu requires manual editing of /etc/network/interfaces - for wireless interfaces? KNetworkManager cannot enable wifi :(
<Dr_willis> svu,  for my laptop i did not have to edit anything manually
<MrBogus> is there any forums for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  the kubuntu homepage has links to them.. and other documention
<Dr_willis> !forums
<svu> Dr_willis: in KNM I tried "enable wireless" - but it did not change anything. What did you do on your laptop?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<MrBogus> thanks
<Lynoure> svu: I originally needed to comment out my wlan card for /etc/network/interfaces, aften that haven't needed to edit a thing related to it
<the-erm> Everything in my house is wired but the wii.
<Dr_willis> For my laptop - i installed the broadcom package. and  clicked on some gizmo and entered my ssid and password.. and that was about it..  I was amazed that it worked. :)
<Dr_willis> the-erm,  :) the one gizmo with built in wireless is wired. :)  same as my wii!
<svu> Dr_willis: I expected the same. And it did not even add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<INIT_6> mc
<svu> I seen eth1 in ifconfig output
<INIT_6> srry wrong window
<MrBogus> i chose 8.04
<MrBogus> should i download everything?
<Lynoure> MrBogus: everything is a bit too much. Are you doing a fresh install, upgrade or what?
<the-erm> I think he's doing a fresh install.
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  you download the .iso image file for the specific disrto/variant you want
<Dr_willis> You then properly burn the iso file (as an IMAGE) to a blank cd. :)
<MrBogus> Lynoure: I'm doing a fresh install
<Lynoure> MrBogus: Dr_willis's advice is all good, then :)
<MrBogus> Thanks to you both
<MrBogus> :)
<MrBogus> i have started to download now.
<the-erm> < I repeat make sure you back up >
<MrBogus> yeah. thanks for the warn.
<Dr_willis> most likely you want the file            http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<the-erm> If you want to dual boot you should make sure you have a copy of the xp disk.  Windows will freak when it notices the partition is a different size.
<Dr_willis> depending on which mirror you selected
<Dr_willis> the-erm,  ive never noticed it freaking. :)
<The_ManU_212> INIT_6: cant you help me?
<the-erm> I hate windows for that.  Put in a new drive ... and it won't boot without a disk.
<MrBogus> then i will make a bootable disk? or just make a datadisk?
<the-erm> It happened to me.
<INIT_6> Sorry, I don't know that mush about it.
<INIT_6> You don't have any weired setup do you. like going through a KVM switch. I know that mess me up.
<Lynoure> MrBogus: if you burn the .iso, it will be bootable.
<MrBogus> ok. then i will just choose data cd for burning
<INIT_6> The_ManU_212: I know I like to install the nvida x server settings to help me tweak with the configuration not sure how other people feel about that software but I likeit.
<Lynoure> MrBogus: don't worry too much about which to choose (kde3 or kde4), as you can install the other to be on the side when you are done, if you wish
<MrBogus> okay, I have already windows on my system (drive c:), my drive d: is empty. can I install ubuntu without distorbing windows on drive c:
<MrBogus> ?
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  you do NOT make a 'data' disk - you use a tool that burns the .iso as an image.. such as burnatonce, or nero, or other tools.
<Dr_willis> MrBogus,  You can delete the D: parittion and instgall linux in the unallocated space. Is one way
<MrBogus> but windows will not be altered if i do so?
<Dr_willis> If you have nothing on D: then  it should ent be.
<MrBogus> thanks
<Dr_willis> You can play with the LiveCD and toy withlinux all you want without installing also.
<MrBogus> what file is it?
<MrBogus> what file is it for LiveCD?
<Dr_willis> what file is what?
<Dr_willis> The desktop cd is a live cd.
<Dr_willis> You boot it. get a nice linux desktop, with an Install icon you can use if you want.
<MrBogus> can I also download a Desktop cd?
<MrBogus> i'm in 10% of my download now. lol
<Lynoure> MrBogus: live cd is the cd you install the desktop from, too
<MrBogus> okay. that clears me.
<MrBogus> :)
<harris_> i cannot evven install a flash player from my CD
<crazy_bus> I installed ogg convert on 8.04 but it seems to be broken.  It can't open a svg with gtk.  Should I install something to make it work?
<crazy_bus> nm.  I found the correct thing.
<rydan> any idea how to make widgets sticky on the desktop?
<rydan> or, rather, dock them?
<harris_> hey how can i watch video streaming
<warren_> euhm, doesn't it work? :D
<Dr_willis> harris_,  mplayer, and vlc can play many streams
<warren_> kaffeine does too i think
<harris_> i cant watch video from youtube
<warren_> and as it is installed by default
<warren_> that's flash
<warren_> install flashplugin-nonfree
<harris_> okay i can't even install flash
<warren_> or to install everything to read multimedia: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<warren_> harris_ : with adept!
<obadiah_> I'm trying to install the Oxford English Dictionary under wine. This is a two CD install. When it gets to the second CD it is unable to recognize the file. Is there any way around this?
<MrBogus> any good tutorial for installing kubuntu?
<warren_> euhm, maybe your cd has some problem
<harris_> im really having NOSEBLEED with this linux....... HARD TIME but FUN
<warren_> harris_ : don't you understand?, it's quite simple
<Dr_willis> whats so hard? :)
<warren_> harris_ : open adept and install kubuntu-restricted-eextras
<Dr_willis> compared to the song and dance ive had to do with windows this week... I will take linux
<harris_> hardddddd....... running application....
<warren_> well can't you use a mouse? :)
<warren_> harris_: open "adept" (in system) and install this: "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<warren_> restart your desktop and everything should work
<harris_> okayyyyy mr warren
<harris_> i can't open an .exe file
<warren_> no problem
<harris_> thats the problem I have installer
<Dr_willis> harris_,  where did you even GET a .exe from?
<warren_> that's a windows program then
<Dr_willis> harris_,  linux is not windows. :)  is the core of the issue...
<harris_> most of my cd have .exe file
<harris_> OKAY
<warren_> well this is for windows users to test
<Dr_willis> what exe is this anyway?
<warren_> firefox? ;)
<harris_> an exe file a flashplayer installer
<warren_> there are some windows programs on the cd to test on windows
<harris_> firefox
<warren_> ah ok
<warren_> no
<Dr_willis> harris_,  thats 100% the wrong way to install flash under ubuntu.
<warren_> install like i said above
<harris_> HOW
<warren_> with adept
<warren_> System -> Ademt
<warren_> Adept*
<harris_> okay
<Dr_willis> to install flash i normally use the command ----------->    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<warren_> and install flashplugin-nonfree
<warren_> well commands aren't recommended for new users
<Dr_willis> or use the gui tool like  warren_  is suggesting. It does basicially the same thing.
<warren_> yes
<harris_> in konsole mr willis
<warren_> use adept it's easier
<harris_> okay ill go to console
<Dr_willis> its much faster to just cut/paste a command .. then to handhold/walk through a GUI series of menus. :)
<warren_> why making it difficult?
<Dr_willis> assuming he has the repos set up.. this is..  heh.
<warren_> well normally they are set up during install, hope they are ;)
<thumper> !scim-bridge
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the flash factoids have been updated.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scim-bridge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> That url  should also guide one through installing flash properly
<harris_> harris@harris-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<harris_> Password:
<harris_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavai                  able)
<harris_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another pro                  ess using it?
<harris_> harris@harris-desktop:~$
<Dr_willis> harris_,  you can have only 1 'package manager' type tool open at a time.
<Dr_willis> either use adept, and install the packages, or close adept and use the command line.
<harris_> harris@harris-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<harris_> Reading package lists... Done
<harris_> Building dependency tree
<harris_> Reading state information... Done
<harris_> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<harris_> harris@harris-desktop:~$
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<fable> good morning to all
<Dr_willis> the 'multiverse' repository may not be enabled by default.     - some where in the 'adept' tool one can click a box to enable it. - you will then need to 'reload' the reposiutory listings, and then isntall the packages.
<Dr_willis> I was thinkign the 'add/remove programs' icon opened a simpiler program that also allowed you to easially enable the extra repos and install things.
<harris_> WHHHHHEEWW I GET IT
<Dr_willis> Now type in words.. the actions you took... :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<harris_> CAN SOmeone tell me what is ADEPT MANAGER
<Dr_willis> harris_,  a front end to the apt packaing system.
<Dr_willis> theres many front ends to the apt system.
<harris_> so what is it
<harris_> what's its purpose?
<Dr_willis> it lets you install things?
<claudy> ^^
<harris_> hehehhehehehehehheheh I just type firefox then boomm!!
<claudy> :3
<Dr_willis> and do other tasks..  what sort of answer ya want.. its a tool that  is a front end.. those are common on linux systems
<Dr_willis> thers at least 3 (or more) other different front ends to the packing system.
<harris_> THIS IS FUN!!!
<MrBogus> haha
<Dr_willis> !adept | harris_
<ubotu> harris_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<harris_> HEY HEY can someone tell me what programming language should I study?
<Dr_willis> harris_,  ALL of them.
<claudy> is there a way to revert to the kde3 style menu on kde4?, it bugs me out completely :<
<Dr_willis> claudy,  not that i am aware of.
<claudy> :/
<harris_> hehehehhee Im a vb.net FAN
<harris_> so  i think
<Dr_willis> I recall a applet for a more normal menu. but not a kde3 menu
<harris_> i cant do
<Dr_willis> !info gambas
<harris_> programming VB.net here
<ubotu> Package gambas does not exist in hardy
<claudy> hmmrrr
<kristian__> bye
<Dr_willis> You might want to learn a slightly better language.  then VB.net
<Dr_willis> :)
<MrBogus> harris_: you learn c/c++
<harris_> i know c but c++ not yet
<Dr_willis> learn a language, move up/on to others.. the more you learn - the easier it gets to learn others.
<harris_> i want some windows application programming
<ubuntu__> #kubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> Python is handy to learn.
<MrBogus> Perl
<harris_> hehehehehhehehehe Phyton can i program windows app with Phyton
<Dr_willis> Perl is good also. :)
<Dr_willis> harris_,  same with perl, ruby, and many other languages also.
<Dr_willis> Most all the languages have gui extensions/features.
<Dr_willis> harris_,  or you write a 'frontend' to the  app  if its command line only   :)  thers that word again!
<MrBogus> harris_: it depends on your interest and what are you wanted to do.
<harris_> windows application
<Dr_willis> harris_,  how... vague
<Dr_willis> You mean apps with  'gui's' ?
<harris_> YUPPPP
<Dr_willis> thats only slightly less vague. :)
<rydan> any idea how to make widgets dock on the desktop?
<MrBogus> harris_: start reading a book. lol
<Dr_willis> Theres several 'widget' systems out. karamba, desklets,  kde4 has its own system.
<harris_> okayyyyyyyyyy windows application - GUI - simple programs lyk games
<Dr_willis> and proberly a dozen more i cant rember.
<Dr_willis> harris_,  i would say start learning some python, it can do games.
<rydan> I need to be more specific.  The built in widget function in kde4.  can these be docked?
<harris_> really!
<Dr_willis> rydan,  heh.. I dont know that much about kde4 - its a work in progress.
<harris_> okay enough of vb.net for now
<Dr_willis> !info pysol
<ubotu> pysol (source: pysol): X11 solitaire game written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.82.1-4.1ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 1459 kB, installed size 6840 kB
<rydan> dr_willis: yeah, i can see.  i installed it today.
<harris_> DR WILLIS u SURE A DOCTOR
<Dr_willis> !info slune
<ubotu> slune (source: slune): 3D racing and car-crashing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-1 (hardy), package size 10442 kB, installed size 25832 kB
<Dr_willis> I think slune is in python also...
<Dr_willis> well python with a lot of extensions. :)
<bef> oh my god.
<Danhop> Yo les kubunteros
<corban> i'm having problems with sound
<corban> my card is detected
<corban> but i get no audio
<G1d4n> hello
<G1d4n> i'm having problems with wireless card
<G1d4n> is there anyone?
<Danhop> Who is using Kubuntu Hardy?
<Algyz> !wireless | G1d4n
<ubotu> G1d4n: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Danhop> Is there anybody on KDE 4?
<Danhop> actually I have a little problem. Kmix doesn't launch by itself. How can I repair it?
<corban> i found the fix for the sound problem
<corban> reinstall?
<corban> maybe
<Danhop> no itsn't a sound problem
<Danhop> the sound works perfectly
<Danhop> the problem is Kmix, I am fed up of running it at each start up of my computer.
<Dr_willis> put it in the Autostart dir perhaps.
<Dr_willis> or launch it. and save the session
<Danhop> where do I find the Autostart directory?
<Dr_willis> Its in .kde i belive
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Danhop> A link like with the command ln ?
<Dr_willis> thats one way
<harris_> DOCTOR WILLIS THANKS YOU AGAIN
<harris_> GTG
<Dr_willis> !info libglade2-ruby
<ubotu> libglade2-ruby (source: ruby-gnome2): Libglade 2 bindings for the Ruby language. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16.0-10 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 124 kB
<corban> sound stopped working...i have Intel HDA Audio
<corban> i have followed the fix that was on ubuntu forums or wiki and it didn't work
<corban> oh wait it was a different site
<corban> anybody
<Algyz> !sound | corban
<ubotu> corban: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<corban> yeh it's started
<corban> i shut it down and i'm restarting it now
<corban> hmm i seems like it keeps restarting
<budgieboy> Hi need help
<Algyz> Lots of people need ;)
<budgieboy> Could not open cache - Adept Manager
<Algyz> !help | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<giacomo> hi..i'm a newbiees and i can't go in internet without windows pc...
<budgieboy> what do I do?
<giacomo> somebody can tell me where is build essential that i hae to install??
<giacomo> in italian is better
<Algyz> giacomo:  what kind of internet?
<giacomo> adsl
<giacomo> i've trust md 3100 modem
<Algyz> giacomo:  type: $sudo pppoeconf
<giacomo> i've seen the connexant istruction but it give me errore
<Algyz> giacomo:  are you connecting through lan?
<giacomo> i'm conneting with lan with my window portable pc
<Algyz> try this pppoeconf,  hope it'll work
<budgieboy> help?
<budgieboy> !help
<budgieboy> hep
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<giacomo> i will try...but i havte to disconnect my portable pc to see if it work
<giacomo_> i have this modem to connect to my linux pc...
<giacomo_> now this modem is connected to windows pc and than with lan to my lniux pc..
<giacomo_> how i can connect it directly??
<giacomo_> i hve follow this guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/DigicomMichelangeloUsbCx?highlight=%28michelangelo%29
<giacomo_> but it gie me error
<giacomo_> but it say that i've to istall build-essential...
<giacomo_> but i don' find it
<giacomo_> PLEASE HELP ME
<Dr_willis> the package name is 'build-essential' and you can install it with the package manager tools
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<markio_> ciao a tutti...info veloce...sono connesso con un telefonino, xò nn mi fa navigare  sul browser ...invece scaricare aggiornamenti o anke venire qui in irc si...ki m svela l'arcano !?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' should install the package for you.
<Signil> hi I cant install a .deb file I used sudo dpkg -i name of file but its not working and I am in the right directory
<Signil>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Signil> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dr_willis> i would verify the spelling of the name. Use tab completion to be sure you get it right.
<giacomo_> i'm isatlling build essential i'm prayng for good
<Signil> tx
<wesley__> i wannahave pure kde how can i remove all gnome packages?
<Dr_willis> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Dr_willis> Good luck with that.. :)
<Signil> I am trying to get my cam to work.. so far this is where I have got http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685731
<wesley__> Dr_willis: doesnt work get error at the end ( running 8.04
<Signil> it has been metioned there I have to edit sum config.xml file but I cant find it :s
<mikael_> hey, is there any text editor for KDE that has inline/auto spell check?
<Signil> its ok I found it :D
<Dr_willis> wesley__,  what dosent work?
<wesley__> its for 7.10 and at end i get error can not find hal-device-manager
<wesley__> i use 8.04
<Dr_willis> wesley__,   whats 'its' ? I dont rember your original problem.
<wesley__> removing ubuntu-desktop complety thats my problem i cant get ie removed
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. If you want to remove all gnome related packages. You may have to just fire up the package maanger, and search/remove  them manually
<ElVirolo> hi everyone :)
<Dr_willis> Helloo.
<ElVirolo> i  have a strange problem with kde 3.5.9 (kubuntu hardy) : the icons on my destkop are actually the directories from / (/usr, /bin, /var, etc.) while my ~/Desktop directory contains completely different files (obviously) ... why is that ?
<Dr_willis> ElVirolo,  are /usr and /var on their own filesystem?
<ElVirolo> Dr_willis: nope
<ElVirolo> they're on /
<Dr_willis> ElVirolo,  and if you look in ~/Desktop they are not showing up in there?
<ElVirolo> Dr_willis: no
<Dr_willis> That is weird.
<Dr_willis> but you can click in the /usr icon on the desktop and it goes to /usr?
<ElVirolo> I've been told on #kde that this is a kown kubuntu problem
<Dr_willis> First ive ever heard of the problem
<ElVirolo> Dr_willis: yes, it does. isn't that strange ?
<Signil> ok one soltuion for my cam to work on skype is by adding a few lines in the "video" section in the config.xml file but there isnt ant video section :s
<okv> Hi, all. I was doing version upgrade through Adept and it suddenly stoopped X  and I found myself in the console
<Dr_willis> ElVirolo,  very weird.. I would wonder if a  NEW user with new default settings would have the same problem
<ElVirolo> Dr_willis: good idea, i'll try that a bit later
<ElVirolo> thanks anyway :)
<Signil> could sum1 show me where I shuld add these lines in the config file..since there isnt any video section :s
<codeRat> hi, I'm trying to install a file trough konsole. I get this error "/bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory". I checked the file with vim and there does not seem to be any strange finishing of the line
<Dr_willis> codeRat,  you need to use an editor like fte, or others tht can show those control characters.
<Dr_willis> codeRat,  ive had similer issues with gettting files from windows/notepad.exe. you could track down a dos2unix converter script. or some other cr/lf converter tool.
<Dr_willis> codeRat, i would imagine that EVERY line in the file has that issue.
<codeRat> Dr_willis: does those converters work wtih binarfiles too?
<Dr_willis> binary files? err.. No.. that wouldent make sence.
<Dr_willis> and most likely break the binary file badly
<mike> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> !info dos2linux
<ubotu> Package dos2linux does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> !info dos2unix
<ubotu> Package dos2unix does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> bummer..
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install tofrodos      - for those 2 commands. it seems, :)
<codeRat> Dr_willis: yeah I tried it right now. it doesn't work. When I tried to open this file in kate I got a warning that this file is a binary file :S
<Dr_willis> codeRat,   where did this file come from?
<Dr_willis> kate may be saying its binary because of the extra characters in it
<Dr_willis> if its truely a binary file.  I dont think it would begin eith #!/bin/sh
<kaizer> hi
<codeRat> even if I open it vim I see a lot of strange characters. There are some lines at the beginning of the file like #!/bin/sh..
<Dr_willis> codeRat,  sounds to me like the file is totally messed up then.
<codeRat> it's a file to install f-secure antivirus :S
<jussio1> codeRat: definately binary...
<jussio1> codeRat: why are you trying to install fsecure anyway?
<codeRat> jussio1: no particular reason :)
<OsamaK> Hello. How to add more languages to my keyboard in kde?
<OsamaK>  Also, how to fix this problem <http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Toolbar.jpg> and restore a normal panel?
<kaizer> ¿Qué tal funciona la versión Hardy?
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<blackflag> Im trying to setup a postfix-cluster with drbd an heartbeat
<codeRat> maybe becouse I'm used to have an AV on my PC (I'm on linux for about two weeks) :P
<blackflag> drbd is configured and now I want to use heartbeat with dopd
<blackflag> but Im not able to find dopd
<blackflag> what should I do to make heartbeat working with dopd?
<wesley__> someone knows how to enable cpufreq?
<wesley__> on intel celeron 540
<OsamaK> ok?
<OsamaK> could someone answer?
<Lynoure> OsamaK: in kde3?
 * Dr_willis has no idea on Languages.
<OsamaK> kde4
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lynoure> OsamaK: the panel looks normal...
<OsamaK> linuxwizard: look at selected items at desktop
<Dr_willis> I wonder when kde4 will have the 'move applets in the panel' feature
<OsamaK> sorry
<OsamaK> Lynoure:
<Dr_willis> looks like your appllets or whatever they are called are on the desktop. remove them and re-add them back to the panel.
<Dr_willis> what are they called now? Plasmids? plasmoids?
<Tom47> the last couple of day dolphin has crashed with signal 11 SIGSEGV whenever i try to open my user home
<Tom47> it quite happily opens other users home
<Tom47> konqeror opens it ok
<Dr_willis> can other users open the crashy home dir?
<Danhop> Dolphin sucks. I do not understand why they are working on it ...
<Danhop> Konqueror is better
<Tom47> Dr_willis: umm have not tried
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is there a "qt 4.4 rc1 .deb binary file" available ?
<xanax`> I only find 4.3.4
<Lynoure> Danhop: you can keep on using Konqueror, if you wish
<Dr_willis> i alwys set up konquer as the default.
<Lynoure> Danhop: or even leave the KDE project your opinion on Dolphin... Here it does not unfortunately have much effect.
<ElVirolo> i  have a strange problem with kde 3.5.9 (kubuntu hardy) : the icons on my destkop are actually the directories from / (/usr, /bin, /var, etc.) while my ~/Desktop directory contains completely different files (obviously) ... why is that ?
<Dr_willis> ElVirolo,  ya check the forums yet?  Does it affect other users as well?
<corban> for some reason gcc won't compile source
<osmo> Hi, all! I just upgraded to 8.04 and I can't startx,
<ElVirolo> Dr_willis: nope, doesn't affect other users
<Tom47> Dr_willis: i will have to do that i think
<osmo> It says: fatal server error: no screens found
<osmo> Could anyone help me, I'm trying to get it work before F1 starts so that I could watch the race
<osmo> How can I configure x?
<Dr_willis> X and sound breakage - are way too common a problem it seems with upgrades. :(
<osmo> If anyone could tell me how can I configure X, apparently it thinks I have no "screens" (monitor?) and doesn't start..
<osmo> And sinec I have no way to get to x, I can't browse to a website to look for a way to fix it
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure SOMTHINGHERE   (i never can rember)
<corban> help when running ./configure for wine 0.9.60 it give me output "C compiler can't create executable files
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep wine
<Dr_willis> corban,  you did install the C compiler?
<Dr_willis> build-essential package.
<jussio1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<osmo> thanks I'll try that, hopefully It'll help
<corban> of course it;s gcc a system file
<Dr_willis> normally when someone comes in here and says 'C compiler can't create executable files' they dont have 'build-essential' installed
<corban> apt-get version of wine is old
<Dr_willis> There is a more current wine unofficial repository.
<corban> which is?
<corban> i'll look
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<crazy_bus> has font rendering changed in 8.04's openoffice and kde. As I don't remember font being this jagged: http://imagebin.org/17117
<halcyonCorsair> where should i ask about nvidia kubuntu issues?
<jussio1> crazy_bus: have you got anti aliasing on?
<blackflag> !heartbeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heartbeat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy_bus> jussi1 do you turn it on in openoffice, or system settings?
<jussio1> !tab | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jussio1> crazy_bus: in system settings
<crazy_bus> sorry about getting your username wrong.  Since konversation wasn't in the default install, I've being using chatzilla which has a few tab problems
<crazy_bus> jussio1: I turned it on from system setting to enabled and it didn't change the look in openoffice
<jussio1> :/
<crazy_bus> jussio1: do you have smooth letters in OOo?
<jussio1> crazy_bus: yes
<crazy_bus> jussio1: and that's using kde4?
<jussio1> correct
<jussio1> crazy_bus: are you on kde4?
<crazy_bus> jussio1: yes
<jussio1> crazy_bus: hrm, do you have kde 3 installed? (kde 4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 btw)
<okv> Hi, all
<crazy_bus> jussio1: I don't have kde 3 installed.  I asked in the other channel a little while ago and got no response
<okv> I just upgraded to 8.04 but my screen is refreshing very very slowly
<okv> It takes about 15 seconds just to scroll down some website because it shows about 1 frame per second
<okv> Any idea what's causing it? display drivers? Any quick fix? I'd like to watch F1 but there's no point to watch it when I get only 1 frame per second
<okv> Even when I alt-tab it loads the window with content very slowly from up to down
<okv> 2-3 seconds to load the content
<okv> Or is 8.04 just eating so much more resources that my PC can't keep up anymore?
<szymon> hi, I have a problem with logout from kde (the server crashes), I have no time for repairs, will this script for cron work http://paste.ubuntu.com/8343/ ?
<mischel> hi
<mischel> how i do to install firefox?
<okv> mischel: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mischel> do you speak german?:-)
<okv> No.
<jussio1> !de | mischel
<ubotu> mischel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andy_> any one any good with nfs? i have it installed and files shared on my mythbuntu machine i am now on my ubuntu machine how to i find the shares?
<rohan> whenever i try to play a file using mplayer, i get this message - AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<rohan> after that it uses the AO [alsa] and play back works
<rohan> is this a known problem, expected to happen?
<andy_> try #mplayer
<rohan> andy_: i don't think it's a mplayer problem
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Might want to delete this Dot comment: http://dot.kde.org/1209137864/1209298279/
<Signil> I am having this problem http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2007-August/001929.html
<Signil> pls help
<rohan> anyone noticed that in kubuntu 8.04 firefox, i can't directly click on a pdf file and have it open with kpdf. same for other associations. how do i remeedy the problem?
<giacomo> c'è qualche italiano??
<Lynoure> !it | giacomo
<ubotu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussio1> !it | giacomo
<jussio1> hehe
<giacomo> !it
<Lynoure> Signil: I don't know anything about Bison webcams, sorry
<giacomo> and where i find ubuntu.it??
<giacomo> ah understood
<giacomo> it's ok
<jussio1> :)
<Dr_willis> rohan,  set mplayer to use alsa by default in the configs. Not the pulse audio stuff. (i think)
<rohan> Dr_willis: that worked, thanks
<rohan> Dr_willis: any idea on how to repair the firefox associations thing?
<rohan> it worked nice in 7.10
<rohan> e.g. clicking on a pdf file anywhere gave me the option to open it in "KPDF", but not anymore
<Dr_willis> I always just use the  some extensions for firefox to auto download pdf's
<rohan> ah ok
<harris> HEELLLLLLLLOOOO
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<harris> what compiler should I download, when I want to learn PyThon... (wit GUI)
<rohan> harris: python "interpreter" is already installed on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Python is not a compiled language.
<Dr_willis> :)
<rohan> about gui, do you mean an IDE, or a gui toolkit for python programming language itself?
<harris> YES
<anabain> why can't I upgrade my kubuntu hardy? It's two days since there is no upgrade available
<xinbao> idle with the python is good
<Dr_willis> its best to get a book/doc/guide and start typing in some pyton examples.
<harris> whattttttttt Python is not a compiled langauge?
<Dr_willis> harris,  we said ITS NOT A COMPILED language.
<Dr_willis> :)
<harris> okay DOkTor
<Dr_willis> python-doc - Documentation for the high-level object-oriented language Python
<Dr_willis> python-kde3-doc - Documentation and examples for PyKDE
<harris> okay I want to make some simple GUI application using Python
<xinbao> just like c/c++ is complied  and  javascript is non-complied
<Dr_willis> i would start with making some simple non-gui applications first. :)
<harris> of course...........
<Dr_willis> like  helloworld :)
<harris> soooooo what program shuld i look for?
<harris> printf
<harris> heeeeehehhehe
<harris> python-kde3-doc
<harris> ????????
<veyron> harris: you need a texteditor, like kate
<Dr_willis> what program? I would get the various doc packages, and google for a few tutorials. perhaps html books/pdf books on pytohn
<jussio1> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<xinbao> python is good , very pop language,,
<xinbao> wxpython can do some simple gui,and it easy to use
<Dr_willis> python-wxglade - GUI designer written in Python with wxPython
<Lynoure> then there is also #python
<harris> okay, il download it later.... first i download diveintopython
<Dr_willis> of course they will say to get some books and start reading. :)
<veyron> harris: type "def hello_world(): nl print "Hello World" nlhello_world() " where nl is 'newline' and save it as hello.py
<harris> soooooooooooooo here it is already installed
<harris> YET
<Dr_willis> python is included with the normal ubuntu install. Its used by a lot of system scripts and tools
<harris> i can't see it
<veyron> then click on 'terminal' and type: python ./hello.py
<Dr_willis> cant see what?
<harris> helppp me i cant see the program i just downladed namely (diveintopython)
<xinbao> just type 'python' in cmdline ,you will see >>>  that is python haha :)
<Lynoure> veyron: forgot the indentiations... so that one just errors
<harris> wait XINBAO where is the  of that python blah blah
<Dr_willis> http://docs.python.org/download.html
<harris> YEAAHHHH
<Dr_willis> time to learn some linux basics i think. befor you dive into anything..
<xinbao> harryis:you mean /usr/bin/python ?
<harris> i mean the FOLDER of python
<veyron> try locate python in cmd;-)
<harris> yahhhhhhhhh i located it
<Dr_willis> http://www.pyweek.org/ - lots of littel python games
<harris> its my first HELLO WORLD and error
<harris> IndentationError: expected an indented block
<harris> >>> def hello_world(): nl print "Hello WOrld" nlhello_world()
<harris>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<harris>     def hello_world(): nl print "Hello WOrld" nlhello_world()
<harris>                               ^
<harris> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<harris> >>>
<veyron> ;-)
<harris> hahahahahahha
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<harris> wait wait how can i join the #python
<veyron> replace nl by a hit of the return key
<harris> when im joining its said that =>[Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<Dr_willis> You are supposed to use a new line... not a 'nl'
<harris> I'm Going CRAZY with this LINUX THING!!!!! I LYK ITTT
<veyron> I didn't want to flood the room, so I wrote all in one line;-)
<Lynoure> harris: you can also join #python which is the channel for python (unsurpringly) :)
 * Dr_willis sedated harris  for the good of the channel.
<harris> thats the promblem I cant Join the channel
<Lynoure> harris: what happens if you try? and which irc client?
<harris> [Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<veyron> search the net for: python Hello World or s.th. like helloworld.py
<harris> THAT WHAT's HAppENsss
<Dragnslcr> !register | harris
<ubotu> harris: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Dr_willis> do like it says and make a nick and identify..
<xinbao> harris: i alsa get the info 'You need to be identified to join that channel' but i think reading better than asking for the beginner,because many problems had answered in book
<harris> ok ok ok
<Dr_willis> http://funnyboat.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Dr_willis> fun little python shooter game :)
<harris> IM GOING CRAZY FUN2x
<harris> TRIPLE THE FUN....................... i am TOTALLY NEW to this Enviroment
<emilsedgh> There are some cool new games coming for 4.1 guys.i think about 5 or 6 games.
<jussio1> !caps | HanzZ
<ubotu> HanzZ: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jussio1> !caps | harris
<ubotu> harris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jussio1> sorry HanzZ
<HanzZ> ?
<HanzZ> ok
<Dr_willis> heh - HanzZ  hadent said anything in... err.. ages. :)
<HanzZ> i'm just idling here
<harris> okkkkkk mr ubotu I'm just excited.....  hey got some questions.... when I download in adept Manager where does it go?
<Dr_willis> harris,  you 'install' with adept manager. the packages get installed.  the .deb files get cached in /var/cache/apt but you dont need to mess with them
<veyron> harris: try locate *.deb ;-)
<myk_robinson> morning. I need some help troubleshooting a har dfreeze on a fresh Kubuntu install. Check here for details:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4810848#post4810848
<Dr_willis> harris,  and ubotu  is a bot. :)
<xinbao> harris:keep calm,,, fresfisfh must have some time to adust sea,isn't it?
<harris> whhhheewwwzzzz Shame........... Shame
<harris> shame on me
<harris> hehehehehehhe im a fresh water fish
<harris> printing hello world
<jussio1> harris: while its fantastic you are learning python, we should probably keep this channel free for kubuntu specific help.
<veyron> myk_robinson: visiting the logfiles could give you more info
<myk_robinson> veyron: i think these are in /var/log, correct? Is there one in particular i should be examining?
<Dr_willis> I just discivered about 100 little mini games in python to keep me busy at work now... THanks a lot!  Now i will proberly get fired.
<Dr_willis> :P
<myk_robinson> dang, it just froze from a reboot.
<corban> kubuntu's package selection is terrible
<Dr_willis> corban,  add the other repositories.
<atle> can someone help me with a problem after upgrading to 8.04? Knetworkmanager says "No network device found"
<corban> there are more....i'm already thetre lol
<jussio1> corban: there are 20000 ish packages in the repos, cant be that bad.
<harris> hehehehheh DR willis
<thompa> same old question this time. and difference in 64 version?
<corban> well i'm on 64bit
<thompa> *any noticable changes in 64
<thompa> corban: ive had two very differnt problems on each
<veyron> myk_robinson: use fgrep to find errors in /var/log
<thompa> upgraded, but im doing cllean install
<thompa> on the updated 64 cant fsk anymore and have to do ctrl d
<myk_robinson> veyron: i'm a little green with cli, would it be   fgrep error /var/log ?
<splawinski> is this venue ok for a problem from a new kubuntu user?
<thompa> corban: im on an amde64 X2 2200 i think
<veyron> man fgrep;-) sry don't know it,
<atle> anyone?
<emilsedgh> !anyone | atle
<ubotu> atle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<emilsedgh> hm
<veyron> myk_robinson: sudo fgrep error /var/log/* could be good
<BluesKaj> atle, behind a router ? If so ,reboot the router
<myk_robinson> thanks, i just found that too at an online grep tutorial :)
<veyron> atle: ifconfig?
<atle> works fine when i boot win on the machine
<atle> and was never a problem untill i upgraded
<atle> veyron: hmm.. never heard of
<veyron> type in commandline: man ifconfig read about it and try to use it
<romanstefan> i have rebooted after installing packages, and with no adept allready running (or any apt get comands etc entered in a terminal) i get this message: "another process is using the packaging system database..... would you like to resolve this problem....." none of the options it promts solve the issue.
<xanax`> how can I add an application launcher to the desktop of an application that has root access
<xanax`> I would like to see a password window and then the application granted to be run
<thompa> well anybody got issue or speed improvement on 64? compiz?
<flipstar> xanax`: just use kdesudo infront of the application name
<atle> veyron: hmm.. seems like just "lo" are up, guess eth0 or eth1 should be up.. bot how do i get them up and running?
<thompa> on the 386 no usb automounting on certain devices, but they mounted in 64
<veyron> atle: there is a output for eth0?
<BluesKaj> xanax`, yeah i've trying to get an answer to that question for a week now , since google earth went beta and now requires permissin to launch from the /opt/google-earth file
<atle> Veryon: only when using -a
<harris> heyyyyy python is easyyyyyyy
<harris> for basic
<flipstar> BluesKaj: why dont you install as user / give the file user permissions ?
<atle> had a problem with sudo not working, could that influence the netwiormanager in any way?
<veyron> there are a lot of configurable things when setting up eth0 in cmd;-)
<atle> well, up untill now it has just worked, only thing i did was upgrade to 8.04
<BluesKaj> flipstar, it won't install as user , has to be sudo'd
<flipstar> BluesKaj: are you using the binary from earth.google.com or the ubuntu installer ?
<BluesKaj> flipstar, the binary
<wolfger> good morning, everybody
<flipstar> hm i always had trouble with it..i'm using the 'googleearth-package'
<jussio1> good afternoon wolfger
<BluesKaj> flipstar, I would have used the ubuntu installer if there was one .
<wolfger> Am I the only one having severe CPU usage problem with Amarok in Hardy?
<jussio1> BluesKaj: isnt google earth in medibuntu?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: just install googleearth-package and type make-googleearth-package
<flipstar> it will create a .deb
<BluesKaj> flipstar, really eh ?
<HARRIZ> hello
<snikker> my nvidia settings (config with nvidia-settings) are not applyed at reboot. how can i fix this?
<atilla> hello everybody
<flipstar> BluesKaj: it's basicly the same since it uses also the binary..but runs somehow better here
<Romnous> :D
<xanax`> when I add new repositories to the "adept repositories configuration window", it doesn't display new added entries. Has anyone noticed the same behaviour ?
<Romnous> will 8.10 be KDE4 only ?
<flipstar> snikker: run nvidia-settings as root and click on save to xorg.conf
<ari_> anyway to edit the panel kicker? change the background etc?
<romanstefan> yes xanax i had the same
<snikker> flipstar: i've do it as root and saved (it's write correctly in xorg.conf), but this settings are not loaded after reboot
<flipstar> snikker: make also sure you don't melt it with the existent
<ari_> I was talking about in KDE4
<snikker> flipstar: i've set 1024x768 85Mhz (values from monitor user's guide) but at reboot set me at 75mhz
<snikker> flipstar: mhz --> hz
<flipstar> snikker: so the values in xorg.conf are correct ?
<snikker> flipstar: yes i think that are correct
<Romnous> will 8.10 be KDE4 only ?
<flipstar> snikker: it should be HorizSync       30.0 - 98.0 and VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0
<xanax`> there is two versions of kubuntu, Romnous
<Romnous> xanax`, i know
<Romnous> but most of the applications aren't ported to kde4 afaik
<Romnous> so i'm wondering, if the next release will be kde4 only
<snikker> flipstar: i've got: HorizSync 30.0 - 70.0 and VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 (checked with monitor user's guide)
<flipstar> Romnous: ask in 3-4 month's :)
<romanstefan> i have rebooted after installing packages, and with no adept allready running (or any apt get comands etc entered in a terminal) i get this message: "another process is using the packaging system database..... would you like to resolve this problem....." none of the options it promts solve the issue.
<xanax`> when will be the next official version of ubuntu ? next year ? then maybe most of applications will have been updated to kde 4 at this time.
<Romnous> flipstar, oh i will :)
<romanstefan> has anyone had this?
<romanstefan> is this related to your problem xanax?
<flipstar> snikker: you can try to correct this value's maybe your monitor isnt detected correct or so
<BluesKaj> flipstar, jussio1 , ok  the repos have the older version of google with an upgrade option , thx i never thought to to look since all they had in the repos a week ago was the debian buil pkg
<flipstar> xanax`: every 6 months comes a new version
<BluesKaj> build
<Dragnslcr> xanax`- next version will most likely be 8.10
<xanax`> oh ok.
<hhMish> How do I  install kubuntu without GUI ?
<Romnous> hhMish, lol ?
<Romnous> get ubuntu server edition
<Dragnslcr> hhMish- get the Ubuntu server version
<Romnous> :)
<hhMish> ok thnks
<Dragnslcr> Without KDE, Kubuntu is just the same as Ubuntu
<corban> where i can find linkx to extra reops
<Dragnslcr> corban- they're all checkboxes in Adept
<corban> just those?
<flipstar> corban: these are the recommend sources there are dozen of other's
<flipstar> but most of them are inofficial
<corban> ok
<sc0tt> привет, кто ставил virtualbox под кубунту 8,04?
<Lynoure> !ru | sc0tt
<ubotu> sc0tt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<corban> how often are the repos updated?
<okv> all the time
<corban> how often should i update
<corban> once a day, twice?
<flipstar> corban: it automaticly search for updates daily
<corban> i like to have the newest software
<corban> ok
<flipstar> corban: most of updates are security and bug fixes
<corban> i moved from sabayon (gentoo based) to kububtu
<sc0tt> thx ))
<flipstar> corban: welcome to kubuntu then :)
<corban> i hope i haven't gotten people 'angry' with me...i think i did in the off-topic channel just from pointing out an observation
<BluesKaj> no is angry with you corban :)
<BluesKaj> no one
<corban> ok cool
<corban> i'm just kinda checking it out...if i'm happy with the community i contribute the best i can
<BluesKaj> corban, a hint , don't use "absolute" when describing something either negatively or positively ..there are no absolutes
<corban> sorry just pointing out an observation a friend made who is an highly experienced linux user
<corban> thnx for the welcome by the wat it really means alot
<corban> as i am testing the support waters and community-friendliness waters
<gromozekin> hi there.
<gromozekin> it s impossible to install new iconset in kubuntu 8.04!
<gromozekin> )
<LimCore> when ubuntu will support sound recording, that actually works on modern hardware?
<schroedi> Hi
<trident523> !hi | schroedi
<ubotu> schroedi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<schroedi> Hi
<schroedi> german?
<corban> can someone help me with patching wine?
<corban> or should i goto winehq channel
<HARRIZ> HELLLLLLLO
<flipstar> schroedi: german in #kubuntu-de
<schroedi> THX
<pick> ciao
<schroedi> bye
<flipstar> corban: when it's not kubuntu specific #winehq would probably better
<flipstar> can i change the style of kmenu somehow ? a background picture or so would be cool :)
<okv> Hi, all! Does anyone know how to fix "slow graphics" problem? after I upgraded to 8.04, everything in graphics is really slow, when I scroll down a website it takes about 15 seconds to do , two frames per second
<okv> Same with all videos, you can see each frame loading from up to down
<Romnous> flipstar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515648
<okv> It seems like sometihng to do with graphics card, as it updates the screen so slowly
<spiroo> If I need help with apache2 config, where do I ask?
<flipstar> Romnous: thanks :)
<flipstar> spiroo: #ubuntu-server probably
<flipstar> okv: just install the graphic's driver
<spiroo> flipstar: Thanks, but I found channel apache .D
<flipstar> that's cool :) if it's a very small problem i also could help you i think
<okv> flipstar: I found a solution now. I had to remove xgl
<okv> flipstar: I removed package called xserver-xgl or something like that and restarted the system, now it runs smoothly and refreshes screen normally
<BluesKaj> okv, what card ?
<okv> BluesKaj: Intel's integrated, 965 or something like that
<okv> BluesKaj: I found a page with google that said XGL causes this problem with older Ati and Intel's integrated graphics
<okv> But right now I have problem with flash. Works perfectly with Firefox but I can't get any flash content showing up on opera
<okv> Flash worked finely on Opera before I upgraded to 8.04
<BluesKaj> opera not working on youtube then ?
<okv> nope
<BluesKaj> ok, flashplugin-nonfree installed ?
<okv> Yes, and it works perfectly with firefox.
<flipstar> okv: maybe use the beta of opera
<flipstar> you can grab it from www.opera.com
<okv> flashplugin can't be made to work with the version that comes with 8.04 Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> I just installed opera with apt..gonna check
<okv> I prefer to use the versions that come from repo if at all possible
<flipstar> somehow probably yes
<flipstar> okv: first, is the flashplugin listed in opera ?
<okv> yes
<okv> I checked opera:plugins and it's there,
<okv> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so <-- this is listed in opera:plugins
<flipstar> okay..and it is probably also enabled ?
<okv> I don't know where to disable or enable it
<flipstar> in opera settings plugins or so
<flipstar> preferences>content
<snikker> how i can change the resolution of kdm (post login screen)?
<okv> Yes, plugins are enabled in Opera preferences
<flipstar> okv: than it's probably opera itself that don't work proper
<flipstar> snikker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<okv> That's too bad.. I guess I'll just have to stop using Opera and use Firefox until Opera fixes it's compatibility with flashplugin
<spiroo> Does somebody in here has experience with apache2 configuration? I do not get any answer in apache or ubuntu-server channel :(
<okv> Weird thing is, thoug, that it used to work with older Opera before I upgraded to 8.04
<flipstar> okv: it works great with the beta..and they even provide .deb's
<flipstar> spiroo: whats the problem ?
<okv> Shouuld Opera's plugin path include /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<spiroo> flipstar: I cannot access root when I am going to http://localhost, then It seems it does not read my .htaccess file.
<okv> I just noticed that those paths are included in Opera's plugin path
<Dfizzle> Lo. I've just installed 8.04. However, this is not in the languange I chose, and whenever I try apt-get install, it gives me "packet not found". I tried reinstalling but did the same. Any suggestions?
<flipstar> okv: yes that's correct
<flipstar> spiroo: you have the file mentioned under AccessFileName ?
<HARRIZ> help me i downloaded bsdgames-nonfree and i cant find it
<flipstar> Dfizzle: systemsettings>language and adept>software sources
<spiroo> flipstar: I have all files. Not sure what you mean with AccessFileName though.
<flipstar> spiroo: you have to give the path of the htaccess files in the config if it's a none standart path
<flipstar> spiroo: that's an entry in the apache2.config file
<Dfizzle> flipstar: theres no languange and adept :|
<spiroo> flipstar: Yes it says: "AccessFileName .htaccess"
<flipstar> Dfizzle: you definitive can choose the language from systemsettings>language
<Dfizzle> theres only one languange
<Dfizzle> US english
<flipstar> Dfizzle: than add another
<spiroo> flipstar: But it should work without editting in there. I have getting this problem before. I do not remeber though how to solve it :( If i remember right, I should edit something in sites-enabled for apache2.
<Dfizzle> + the bigger problem was that apt-get install does not work.
<Dfizzle> I had same problem with 7.10 but reinstall fixed it. Didn't this time
<blackflag> how can I disable postfix daemon starting during bootup
<blackflag> ?
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong?
<Dfizzle> maybe I'll do 3rd install-> :p
<blackflag> !run level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run level - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> blackflag: use update-rc.d
<spiroo> flipstar: I changed to AllowOverride All instead of None. But now it says, 403 forbidden on every single page I am trying to access :D
<flipstar> Dfizzle: what you mean apt-get install doesn't work ?
<Dfizzle> flipstar: whatever I try to get, it says "Packet not found"
<Juan__> update it
<halcyonCorsair> how come pulseaudio isn't setup by default in kubuntu?
<Juan__> Dfizzle: Have you tried clicking "Fetch updates"?
<Juan__> and selecting more repositories
<Lynoure> halcyonCorsair: hearing of all the trouble it has caused on Gnome, I don't think I'd want it by default..
<Dfizzle> like in adept?
<flipstar> spiroo: you already edited /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<cor-al-gim> Ahoj
<Juan__> Dfizzle: yessir. Adept -> Manage Repositories
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong?
<Dfizzle> ok
<spiroo> flipstar: I changed in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.
<diego> hi1 can you help me to install compiz ?
<Dfizzle> hmmlol, I tried sudo apt-get update and now it works :--D sucks to be linux noob. But its better than windows expert.
<halcyonCorsair> ok, and how about getting stuff like dvds to work?
<spiroo> flipstar: I have only edited in "<Directory /var/www/>" where it says AllowOverride.
<flipstar> spiroo: maybe check the apache log in /var/log/apache
<Juan__> diego: K Menu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<Juan__> er ok
<Lynoure> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Juan__> Dfizzle: I'm pretty new at Kubuntu as well, so we're both learning.
<flipstar> spiroo: it's already some time ago since a setup my apache but was a bit more complicated trough ssl and so here
<spiroo> flipstar: I have, it only says "[Sun Apr 27 16:40:28 2008] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /var/www/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable" :D
<flipstar> spiroo: then ensure it's readable :p
<spiroo> flipstar: I guess thats my problem :D
<spiroo> flipstar: Hmm, how do I do it readable?
<halcyonCorsair> shouldn't kaffeine auto install the right stuff for playing dvds or whatever?
<okv> One other weird thing happened after upgrading to 8.04. I can't jump to ctrl+alt+F2 or other console windows. It just says "no signal" on monitor when I try that
<flipstar> spiroo: <kdesu konqueror /var/www/> and right click>preferences>permissions
<spiroo> flipstar: Okay fixed, but now it says: "[Sun Apr 27 16:54:43 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/"
<spiroo> lol
<spiroo> flipstar: Seems like rewrite module does not work for .htaccess file. I do not have any index file. But thats for a reason.
<diego> hi i installed kubuntu yesterady im trying to install compiz but i dont know how can you help me please?
<Lynoure> halcyonCorsair: I wish it was that simple, but the licencing involved in playing dvds does not make it so (did you se the factlet ubote said?)
<Juan__> diego: K Menu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<Juan__> easiest way
<flipstar> spiroo: what do you want to access without an index oO btw check the error.log not the connection log ..
<diego> thanks
<spiroo> flipstar: I am checking the error.log.
<flipstar> oh
<spiroo> flipstar: Well I have this line: "RewriteRule ^.+(/.*)?$                                                   /www/default.php                              [L]"
<halcyonCorsair> Lynoure: i'm reading the page, but i'm wondering because when i was running amd64 it auto installed the dvd stuff with kaffeine when i first tried to play a dvd
<spiroo> flipstar: I am point every single request so I can handle it for my framework ;)
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong?
<Dfizzle> Juan__ I have the same
<Dfizzle> or atleast had with 7.10
<Juan__> Nice to know I'm not the only one.
<Dfizzle> I just didnt use it then >_>
<Juan__> Google does not seem to be helping much.
<corban> whats is a good alternative to VirtualBox
<flipstar> spiroo: my apache kung fu is very limited..try googling the error messages :)
<Juan__> If I can't get my pc to go into sleep mode, then Kubuntu is useless to me.
<spiroo> flipstar: Woho, I almost get this thing to work now. One problem, now my framework caught localhost/phpmyadmin request. phpmyadmin is an alias and should go before my .htaccess. But it do not. Then I cannot go to localhost. It says permission denied. That was my problem before. You should be able to sort that out.
<okv> I have a problem since I upgraded to 8.04. I can't anymore see the console window when I press CTRL+ALT+F1, it just shows "no signal" on monitor like it's trying to use some unsupported resolution or someting. pressing CTRL+ALt+F7 brings it back to X normally though. Any solutions?
<spiroo> flipstar: Yes I am googling all the time, but I do not get any great info if I say so. Only get things I already know about :D
<halcyonCorsair> Riddell: pin
<halcyonCorsair> Riddell: ping
<spiroo> flipstar: It is quite funny, my framework get an error message like this: "Controller file does not exist: PhpmyadminController.php (Application warning)" :D
<spiroo> flipstar: phpmyadmin should work with aliased
<spiroo> *aliases
<kicco> okv: checked out vga= parameter in grub con figle?
<kicco> ehm.. grub menu.lst file?
<okv> kicco: Nope. How do I check it?
<kicco> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<diego> is there someone that speaks spanish here?
<okv> kicco: The file seems a bit outdates since it still mentions 7.10, although I upgraded to 8.04
<diego> i didnt discover how to install compiz
<okv> kicco: But anyway I see many options there, recovery modes etc. Can't find VGA anywhere
<kicco> okv: tried a grub-update?
<spiroo> flipstar: The problem is when I go to root localhost it is trying to make an index of directories because I do not have any index file. The other problem is that I have switched of Indexes in Options directive :D
<okv> kicco: No
<UzLinux> Hello all
<UzLinux> I have some questions for any kubuntu gurus out there
<okv> kicco: It doesn't seem to work. I typed "grub-update" in the console, no response
<kicco> okv: try. btw vga stuff should be in this form near the end of the file: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=937849ea-8355-444f-86b5-cf2a2824ebe1 ro quiet splash vga=795
<neon> how cab i get kbfx to work, i apply the style but nothing happens?
<kicco> okv: as root?
<flipstar> spiroo: that's the usal behavior without an index file
<okv> kicco: yep: sudo: grub-update: command not found
<Juan__> I am trying to run wine-doors from terminal and get "ImportError: No module named glade"
<flipstar> okv: it's update-grub
<Dfizzle> Does anyone know how I can get firefox to default browser? It doesn't work from its options :/
<okv> kicco: I see many different options in the menu.lst, but none of them has that vga parameter
<kicco> okv: sorry :P
<kicco> flipstar is right
<AndreSantos> any1 having problems on the sound on 8.04?
<flipstar> okv: what you triying to do..?
<neon> Dfizzle: go on to the control center on kde components and switch there
<okv> flipstar: Ok, update-grub worked, now I have 8.04 mentioned in menu.lst instead of 7.10
<Dfizzle> Thanks neon
<kicco> okv: great
<spiroo> flipstar: I know, but is it possible to make it read my .htaccess file anyway? My .htaccees file points / to my startpage which I have in another place. My /www/default.php is pointing to my template engine which reads right template.
<okv> flipstar: What I'm trying to do is to get my console windows working, CTRL+ALT+F1 results now in "no signal", like it's trying to use some non-supported resolution or sometihng
<okv> flipstar: However, when I click CTRL+ALT+F7, it comes back to X nicely
<UzLinux> How come the network folder wizard doesn't allow me to enter an ssh port higher than 32768?  Is there an update or patch for this?
<okv> flipstar: They worked fine until I upgraded to 8.04..
<flipstar> okv: that bug should be dissapred with hardy..you have no vga option in menu.lst ?
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong?
<okv> flipstar: I've no vga-option in any of the options in menu.lst
<BluesKaj> okv, i followed the instructions on the Opera site for flashplugins to the letter but youtube still won't play video content
<flipstar> spiroo: of corse you can change the default directory ..
<kicco> okv+flipstar: it happened to me also and i added the vga parameter
<okv> BluesKaj: I tried other sites as well, like liveleak.com and even Adobe's plugin-test-site. It seems the flashplugin just doesn't work with the latest version of Opera that comes up with 8.04
<flipstar> kicco: i had to remove it :p
<AndreSantos> any1 having problems on the sound on 8.04?
<kicco> flipstar: is it a bug?
<BluesKaj> yeah , too bad , Opera is a nice browser
<Xerxes> BluesKaj...You tried the instruction on this page :
<Xerxes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<okv> kicco: ok, I have like 8 different options there, half of them are recovery-options, which of them should I add VGA ?
<flipstar> kicco: yes..a huge one but it's solved already
<spiroo> flipstar: How do you mean?
<flipstar> spiroo: you can change the default dir in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<BluesKaj> Xerxes, yes but the point is does it work in hardy ?
<flipstar> spiroo: it will search in the place you enter after DocumentRoot for an index file then
<Xerxes> BluesKaj...Uhh...Sorry I am still on Gutsy.So can't check it out.:(
<spiroo> flipstar: it shall not search for an index file at all.
<spiroo> flipstar: My .htaccess and framework should handle it all by itself.
<flipstar> okv: at the end of the kernel line
<flipstar> spiroo: sorry don't know any about this
<okv> flipstar: I've 8 different kernel lines there
<spiroo> flipstar: It is allright :) Thanks for all your help anyway. I am trying to sort it out with google ans some help from apache channel.
<flipstar> okv: just choose the first
<okv> flipstar: Done. I'll try to reboot if it helps/works
<kicco> okv:
<kicco> kv: at the end of the kernel line
<kicco> [17:16] <flipstar> spiroo: sorry
<kicco> ??
<spiroo> kicco: What?
<flipstar> okv: you have to update grub after that of corse
<kicco> okv: excellent howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<kicco> flipstar: don't need to
<flipstar> kicco: of corse you have to
<flipstar> it's essential
<kicco> flipstar: tha main change between lilo and grub is that one, u don't need to reload grub avery time because is loaded at run time by grub himself
<ubuntu> hi
<flipstar> but if you change the menu.lst you have to update grub
<martijn81> hi ubuntu
<Leeuw> I ticked to 'off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot' , it had a warning that after changing the system it could break things; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing X on initiating an  IRC-channel;...   I can' t find that setting back, where co
<ubuntu> can some1 help me
<ubuntu> im new w/linex
<kicco> flipstar: try
<ubuntu> linux*
<flipstar> kicco: i did a few times
<ismail> imali nyakoy
<martijn81> ubuntu: sure, just shoot and maybe someone knows what you are trying to figure out
<flipstar> kicco: i installed a new kernel and forgot to update-grub so the old was booted
<ismail> nyakoy razbirali bulgarski
<Riddell> halcyonCorsair: hi
<ubuntu> well, does it support java?
<ralph> Hi, a friend has done the 7.10 to 8.04 Kubuntu upgrade on two separate machine in two locations and in both finds KNetwork Manager lists his WAPs but on entering his ESSID and WEP key nothing happens; it doesn't connect.  It worked fine on both machine in 7.10.  Is this a known 8.04 issue?  URL?
<ismail> имали нъакоъ
<robotgeek> flipstar: well, you know you can boot into new one from the grub command line?
<martijn81> ubuntu: there are some java versions in the reopsitory, but i guess you mean sun java, we support that
<ismail> булгарски
<kicco> flipstar: did the same, grub loads its configuration at runtime
<martijn81> ubuntu: try this in konsole: apt-cache search sun
<BluesKaj> !ru | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> im trying to play the game runescape, so i dont no wat java it is
<Dfizzle> in 8.04, do I need to install ccsm to modify compiz settings?
<flipstar> robotgeek: sure you can :)
<ismail> уботу ас сам булгарин
<ralph> Are the generally wifi problems in 8.04 getting knetworkmanager to take an ESSID and WEP?
<okv> flipstar: I tried to add the vga=795 in the end, it screwed up the system totally and wouldn't work after re-booting, just had some cursor blinking on upper left corner afted it booted. Lucklily I had other kernel options in the grub so I managed to load another one
<flipstar> kicco: whatever if you change the menu.lst you need to update-grub manually
<ismail> мерси
<ismail> братушка
<okv> flipstar: Weird thing is, when I start the computer it works, ctrl+atl+F2 and others work, since I don't boot directly to X, but after I startx, the CTRL+ALT+F2 and others stop working
<ismail> turkish
<flipstar> okv: 795 is a little high..try 792 or so
<flipstar> 792 is default btw
<ubuntu> im gonna try my windows again, see ya guys, and girls
<okv> flipstar: I'll try that
<kicco> okv: that's weird
<okv> Does anyone know why 8.04 messes up the CTRL+ALT+F2 thing?
<flipstar> okv: it's a framebuffer issue
<okv> I'll try to reboot now with vga=792, brb
<arediey> hi all
<halcyonCorsair> Riddell: oh crap....what was i going to ask O_O
<spiroo> flipstar: You seem to be the right man to ask. Is there any application which works as good as Zend Studio. which mean a god php/css/xhtml editor which can handle large projects with easy.
<kicco> flipstar: shit, you're right, my kernel-img.conf loads automatically update-grub :P
<ismail> bulgarian irk kanal
<halcyonCorsair> Riddell: oh yeah....kaffeine's auto codec installer, it seems to work for libdvdcss on amd64, but not i386, can't find the package, whose department is that?
<BluesKaj> !bg | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<will00> anyone know why amarok would be consuming 97.00 in my user% ?
<blackflag> ahh, thank you!!!
<BluesKaj> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<okv> Back..
<okv> flipstar: 792 was worse than 795.. with 795 I was still able to see it while it was booting, but with 792 it went black screen immediately once it started booting it
<TheGentleman> Anyone knows how to upgrade from Kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 using the alternate i386 CD ?  Instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu do not work in my case.
<ralph> How does one debug knetworkmanager issues?  What log file does it write to for example?  It sees the WAP but supplying WEP and ESSID doesn't work.  It doesn't connect.
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, did a fresh install of Hardy, but my /dev/hda (location of /)has become /dev/sdc It's a PATA drive, not a SATA aswell.  Any idea how I can get the drives in order?  I have 1 PATA (Pri master) and two SATA (channel 2 and 4.)
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, try upgrading with adept , click on "Version Upgrade"
<ralph> MilitantPotato: don't think you can unless your motherboard supports EDD.  Try `dmesg | grep -i edd'.
<Jucato> MilitantPotato: I think the kernel (or something) have all migrated to using sda, no matter what type of drive
<gothicd3vil> hi, how can i upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> Jucato: how does that effect the performance of ATA?
<MilitantPotato> ralph: [   22.989989] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, I know i can do it that way, but it would take hours....  I have a freshly burnt alternate cd at hand and i find stupid to use precious bandwith in this case
<MilitantPotato> gothicd3vil: if you want to keep Ubuntu, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> MilitantPotato: not really afaik
<gothicd3vil> and if i want to delete ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> It all seems to be working well, guess I'll adjust :)
<BluesKaj> ok TheGentleman, it's your choice , but if your alt cd isn't working ....
<gothicd3vil> is that the setup of kubuntu that i download is fu...
<okv> Is there any place where I could find out what vga option I should use in the grub menu.lst?
<spiroo> Could someone recommend a good editor for php/xhtml/css which can handles large projects?
<MilitantPotato> The Gentle
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: Does it say command not found?
<TheGentleman> It's not the CD itself BluesKaj . It was md5sum checked and verified after K3B burning and it is ok. Only it does not appear as mounted like said in official instructions
<TheGentleman> MilitantPotato, yes!
<kicco> okv: the url i gave explains all
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: Mount the icon on your desktop
<MilitantPotato> Then find where it's mounted
<okv> kicco: I'll look back if I see the URL
<kicco> spiroo: i use ecplise...
<okv> kicco: Found it,t hanks
<spiroo> kicco: For PHP editting :O ?
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: should me /media/cdrom0
<MilitantPotato> be*
<spiroo> kicco: Eclipse is for C++ and Java?
<kicco> okv: there's a link to a fremebuffer howto also, wich should be your problem
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: Then in Konsole, type cd /media/cdrom0
<MilitantPotato> then run upgrade command without the path
<TheGentleman> it is not MilitantPotato: it gets mounted as /media/Kubuntu 8.04 i386  (with spaces)
<kicco> spiroo: with php plugin... don't remeber the name
<kicco> spiroo: most of time i use vim
<spiroo> kicco: Hmm okay, I try it out. Do you know aboyt Zend Studio?
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman:  Ok, head to that directory in terminal
<ralph> MilitantPotato: was there a "EDD information not available." line too?
<kicco> spiroo: i knew i cotst too much for what it does, but i never used it
<MilitantPotato> Yes Ralph
<TheGentleman> you can't use spaces in terminal command MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: Enter it w/ quotes?
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: or type cd /media/Ku (then hit tab)
<MilitantPotato> that may work.
<TheGentleman> ok, will try that, thanks MilitantPotato
<spiroo> kicco: Well, thats a hell of a editor :D Wondering if there is something like that?
<ralph> MilitantPotato: ok, that means your BIOS, like the huge majority, doesn't support EDD and that's the only way the BIOS and Linux can agree on the order of block devices.
<ralph> MilitantPotato: it causes all sorts of grub install problems.
<TheGentleman> Anyway, instructions given at Kubuntu website are misleading and incorrect!
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: or, open the CD rom drive with dolphin, and click the "open a terminal" here
<MilitantPotato> ralph: would that be why I got a busy box trying to do an upgrade during boot?
<warren_> hi
<TheGentleman> MilitantPotato, I already tryed issuieng the command cdromupgrade command from dolphin using "Run as Root"
<warren_> hardy really rules for the kde desktop (Kde3) but i saw today that a package isn't updated to the latest version and would like to know if something can be done to ask the package upgrade (in the upgrade repositories)? the package concerned is "kmess"; what can i do?
<gothicd3vil> which is the different between dapper and kde?
<nosrednaekim> gothicd3vil: dapper? thats a ubuntu version
<okv> kicco: Weird, 795 and 792 should be fully supported by my graphics card and monitor...
<nosrednaekim> kde is a program
<ralph> MilitantPotato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497
<alpaco> hardy heron is not stable at all
<warren_> no? :s it's on my pc :)
<ralph> MilitantPotato: it could be that grub installed itself with incorrect info leading to it using the wrong drive during booting.
<alpaco> when I try to import my bookmarks to firefox3b2 it crashes
<gothicd3vil> alpaco but the graphics are the same?
<warren_> install firefox2 again
<alpaco> hmm
<warren_> some things are broken and not really the problem of ubuntu
<alpaco> ﻿gothicd3vil: everything is the same
<warren_> it's a firefox 3 problem
<gothicd3vil> thanks
<wolfear> is there a fix somehwere for the pager?..after reboot, it loses all settings and reverts back to 2 desktops
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: are you using compiz?
<alpaco> ﻿gothicd3vil: plus you have the Brasero disc burning utility
<warren_> Can I do something to ask the update of a package in Hardy?
<wolfear> not that I know of. I disabled all desktop effects
<nosrednaekim> alpaco: this is kubuntu, not ubuntu
<wolfear> I'm running Hardy if that helps any
<flipstar> is there a good dj/mixing program ?
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: di you get the number of desktops to 3 or for or whatever?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: ask in #ubuntustudio
<alpaco> ﻿warren_: what I really hate about hardy heron is that firefox3b2 deletes your duplicate bookmarks
<alpaco> #firefox
<robotgeek> alpaco: why is that a bad thing?
<wolfear> nosrednaekim: not sure what you mean. I can set them to any number and it works fine until I reboot (due to stupid freeze bug)
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: ah.... it freezes when you logout?
<alpaco> ﻿robotgeek: my bookmarks file is around 10 years old and I have categorized bookmarks in different areas
<nosrednaekim> and you no-doubt have an ATI
<wolfear> nosrednaekim: no...sorry..the freeze is unrelated
<psyco> Anyone know a movie making program??
<robotgeek> alpaco: oh, so it does not autotag? Maybe someone should right an extension for it :)
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: when does the freeze occur?
<TheGentleman> MilitantPotato, can you please have a look at http://paste-it.net/public/oaf9b1d/ about my "command not found" problem?
<wolfear> nosrednaekim: the freeze is unrelated to the pager problem. But they occur randomly. They have been discussed on the Ubuntu forums a lot already.
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: ok... what you have to do is setthe pager how you like, then log out
<BluesKaj> wolfear, is hardy freezing at logout ?
<wolfear> nosrednaekim: that all..wow. cool
<wolfear> Blues: not at logout. they just occur randomly.
<nosrednaekim> wolfear: and that should save the settings despite freezes
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: try sudo ./cdromupgrade instead
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: use sudo ./cdromupgrade
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: however, I think you should be doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<MilitantPotato> cdromupgrade is a script file, it needs ./ to run
<wolfear> nosrednaekim: thanks
<BluesKaj> dunno if this will help but ATI users have had a prob with Xorg hanging on logout, here's a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<TheGentleman> robotgeek, i followed that page's instructions already and it does not work at all!
<TheGentleman> always the same "command not found" error
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you're a live saver... I was just searching for that
<wolfear> Blues: it's not a graphics issue. The freezes are a long standing bug that started appearing under Gutsy and have carried over into Hardy.
<Dfizzle> How can I get 3d Cube in 8.10? I installed compizfusion from system->desktop effects
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, JoshOvki clued me into that page , so he deserves some of the credit :)
 * nosrednaekim hugs JoshOvki and bookmarks it
<BluesKaj> ok wolfear , that's a different prob then
<okv> ok I've now tried vga=795, vga=792, vga=791.. I still have the problem, and the problem only occurs if I have started X
<wolfear> Blues: correct. But thanks
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: command not found for the kdesu thing? maybe it is not mounted at /cdrom ?
<okv> It's quite depressing to see that Linux usage still seems to need too much expertise to get it functionin properly :(
<TheGentleman> robotgeek, correct!  it gets mounted at /media/Kubuntu 8.04 i386  (with spaces !!!!)
<flipstar> okv: thats a bug usally it is working..maybe see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<will00> ﻿ey im having an issue compiling mysql iv pasted the error here http://pastebin.com/m19e7a96e
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: Oh man, you're my hero.  Thank you!
<BluesKaj> wolfear, sounds to me like that prob altho random , should be reported https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
 * BluesKaj blushes :)
<spiroo> How do I access a folder with spaces in terminal? When I type it thinks I am separating commands when I type space for the folder name :(
<wolfear> BluesKaj: I have not checked lately, but I think it was reported on Launchpad quite some time ago
<BluesKaj> ok
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: in that case (i dunno why it does that!), try this -> kdesu "/media/Kubuntu\ 8.04\ i386/cdromupgrade"
<robotgeek> spiroo: type \<space>
<spiroo> okay thanks :)
<BluesKaj> spiroo, try quotes around the "name_of_the_folder"
<spiroo> works too :) Thank you guys
<TheGentleman> I did robotgeek !!! and it says "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz: Impossibile open: Nessun file o directory
<TheGentleman> "
<flipstar> spiroo: btw you can use tab there as well
<okv> flipstar: Thanks, I see now that it's a bug with Hardy
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: thanks, I did not know that
<TheGentleman> no way to make it work
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: is this a live cd or an alternate cd?
<TheGentleman> alternate of course
<BluesKaj> robotgeek, not sure that it works everytime
<flipstar> okv: i already had it with gutsy..but hardy solved it..seems very individual
<TheGentleman> and before anyone asks, the iso file was md5sum checked and a verify was performed on the CD after K3b burning
<alpaco> what virtualizers are available for hardy?
<robotgeek> TheGentleman: :)
<Dragnslcr> robotgeek- I had the same problem trying to run the upgrade off the DVD. I'd get "Command not found" even though I could see that /cdrom/cdromupgrade existed
<nosrednaekim> alpaco: virtualbox, kvm, qemu
<Dragnslcr> Eventually I managed to get "Permission denied" errors instead, even when trying to run it with kdesu
<robotgeek> Dragnslcr: how did you solve?
<flipstar> Dragnslcr: that might coused becorse the file isn't executeable..?
<alpaco> ﻿nosrednaekim: i don't see any of them in the repos
<alpaco> ﻿nosrednaekim: my universe repo is enabled
<nosrednaekim> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dfizzle> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<TheGentleman> it looks like an aexecutable from here: -r-xr-xr-x 1 franz root    942 2008-04-22 08:07 cdromupgrade
<nosrednaekim> !info VirtualBox
<okv> flipstar: Yep. That's ok, though, as I now tested this yakuake which someone recommended me few days ago. It'll replace the tty's nicely for me
<flipstar> okv: did you had this trouble before installing yakuake ?
<okv> flipstar: I installed yakuake a minute ago
<robotgeek> i've begin to like konsole. i am moving from rxvt-unicode
<Dragnslcr> flipstar- no, it was definitely executable
<Dragnslcr> robotgeek- I eventually gave up and ran the upgrade through Adept instead
<okv> flipstar: Today earlier I upgraded to 8.04 and the "no signal" problem started immediately after
<robotgeek> Dragnslcr: ah okay.
<okv> flipstar: But now as I don't seem to find any way to fix it, although I've tried some solutions that I found here and online, I just decided to install this "yakuake" which I have heard about before, which is handy for those who use console alot
<TheGentleman> robotgeek, Dragnslcr MilitantPotato  I can't understand if my problem is a bug in the upgrade or an incorrect mount of the CD in some way
<Dragnslcr> robotgeek- I was just trying to be nice and save the servers a little bandwidth, since I had already gotten the DVD through the torrent anyway
<MilitantPotato> TheGentleman: unmount the cdrom, then mount it to a folder w/o spaces
<flipstar> okv: it's still bad to have no tty's ..maybe try some of the tips in the launchpad thread
<Dragnslcr> TheGentleman- you may try asking in the forums. I had the same problem you did, and I don't know of anyone that's used the disc to upgrade
<flipstar> Dragnslcr: you probably could app the dvd to the sources
<flipstar> *add
<Fujisan> help
<amerigo> ! italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<robotgeek> Dragnslcr: i was dumb enough to try upgrading with the ubuntu alternate cd. needless to say, it did not work!
<Fujisan> !dutch
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Dragnslcr> flipstar- yeah, but that would be too much effort to bother
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Fujisan> :)
<okv> flipstar: I tried some of them, that modprobe-thing which seemed to help some others, but it didn't help here
<robotgeek> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TheGentleman> I will ask in the forums....   I wouldn't like to mess up my Kubuntu with an incorrect upgrade procedure
<flipstar> okv: hm as i said this bug seems to be very individual
<flipstar> Dragnslcr: adding a cd/dvd is really easy in adept
<okv> flipstar: yep, hopefully it'll be fixed in some update
<flipstar> the bug is already marked as fixxed ..
<liuz> 大家好~
<kaminix> !bug 223153
<kaminix> Hmm...
<kaminix> Anyone willing to have a look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223153
<TheGentleman> flipstar: adept refuses to add the cd as a repository:  Errore nella scansione del CD E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<flipstar> TheGentleman: maybe try to mount it on /cdrom and try again
<Jucato> is the CD an Alternate Install CD?
<okv> flipstar: Could X video driver cause the problem? The tty
<okv> flipstar: the tty's work fine all the way until I start startx, after that they just don't work, even when I close x
<flipstar> okv: yes..this is also the last entry in the bug report
<TheGentleman> flipster: now this is really strange! i can't even unmount the CD. It says it is used by Konqueror (i do not open Konqueror since months....)
<TheGentleman>                    USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<TheGentleman>                      franz      6707 ..c.. krusader
<TheGentleman> ooooops sorry!  misread Konqueror for Krusader!!!!!
<TheGentleman> by the way....  krusader is a far better file manager than konqueror
<Dfizzle> I'm having problems enabling compiz on 8.04.. I installed compiz through system->desktop effects. Then installed compizconfig-manager, then typed on konsole compiz --replace, but I am not having the effects :| Can anyone help
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, you around ?
<will00> how would i go about setting up kubuntu so that i could access my movies over the network from my ps3?
<ABEY> how to be an ubuntu ambassador?
<robotgeek> will00: how do you access the files on the ps3 now?
<will00> so far i cant
<will00> iv got the samba server installed now, so im gonna go check if that did anything
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Anyone know of a way to restore a partition table without formatting the drive it's on? The power went out when I was repartitioning my HD and know I'm kind of at a brick wall.
<kubuntu> how do i play dvd on kubuntu 8.04
<Leeuw> is there a way to reset kubuntu to its 'factory settings" ?   (ie reinitialise network, hardware, services etc)
<contrast83> kubuntu: KMenu -> System -> Konsole -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<arrrghhh> kubuntu, get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> kubuntu, make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed
<contrast83> BluesKaj: I thought you didn't need that anymore with Hardy?
<robotgeek> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flipstar> only if it's css protected i think
<kubuntu> i have restricted extraa but where do i get  libdvdcss2
<contrast83> kubuntu: ^
<will00> robotgeek: so far i cant, so i dont know how to get that working
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: i am guessing that libdvdcss2 is only available in medibuntu, (see also kubuntu )
<BluesKaj> contrast83, not aware of that , I thought it was still required
<robotgeek> will00: how do you access it now, say from linux?
<contrast83> Leeuw: Not that I'm aware of, without a clean reinstall at least. I'd recommend making a seperate partition for /home if that's the route you decide to take, so next time all your personal files and settings will still be in place.
<will00> oh i go /media/Movies
<arrrghhh> hey so i got x11vnc running at startup on my kubuntu install but i can't remember how i did it... it's not in ~/.kde/Autostart, /etc/init.d, /etc/rc.local, any of the /etc/rc.*d files... i don't remember how i added it to the startup now!
<vale> aca puedo hacer preguntas?
<will00> its /dev/sdc1 mounted on /media/Movies
<robotgeek> will00: you are running linux on your ps3?
<will00> no
<BluesKaj> kubuntu, Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<contrast83> arrrghhh: /usr/share/autostart?
<contrast83> arrrghhh: And you are closing it before you log out, right?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<contrast83> arrrghhh: And just FYI, /etc/init.d/ only contains scripts for when your computer's booting up and shutting down, not for when you log in. ;-)
<arrrghhh> ah good to know
<arrrghhh> i was just checking places i thought it could be started..
<Leeuw> contrast83: I have a seperate home, also a separate usr; will that effect in also having all my extra programs still there ?   And do I have to do anything special except for mounting the partition as home again (and usr if it' s possible) and not format it ?
<arrrghhh> and it's not in /usr/share/autostart...
<robotgeek> gotta go now, later. (/away 's)
<Jucato> arrrghhh: if you left it open when you logged out, it will be restarted when you login
<contrast83> Leeuw: Well, I'd recommend formatting /usr when you reinstall, just to make sure you clean out whatever's causing you problems.
<arrrghhh> i have it create a fresh desktop every time tho
<paran> contrast83: you can use the package "gpart" to search your devices for filesystems and guess what the partition table should be
<arrrghhh> i don't have it restore programs by default
<contrast83> paran: Awesome, thanks a lot... I was wondering if gparted would do it.
<arrrghhh> "start with empty session" is what i have it set to
<paran> contrast83: not gparted, this is another program
<Leeuw> contrast83: that makes sense, but would make for a lot of hassle...  but I could live with that..   Another question: if I give same user and same password at install, will the original home-folder still beaccessible by that user, or will it be a 'user1' added to original 'user' (like windoze) ?
<contrast83> paran: Ahh, ok... Installable from the live CD?
<contrast83> Leeuw: Still accessible... Are you familiar with apt-get dselect-upgrade?
<paran> contrast83: it is probably not on there, but as long as you have network you can just apt-get install it
<Leeuw> contrast83: also, if all settings from home are still there, couldn' t the problem be in there ?
<contrast83> paran: Right... Sweet, thanks.
<arrrghhh> hrm seems i can't continue troubleshooting now... thanks tho i'll use that webpage for reference
<Leeuw> contrast83: not familiar
<Leeuw> contrast83: I installed a fresh hardy
<contrast83> Leeuw: Possibly. What exactly is the problem?
<Leeuw> let me copy the specified question that describes it, just a minut
<Leeuw> contrast83: this is it: I ticked to 'off'  some setting in KDE that said something like 'scan KDE at boot' , it had a warning that after changing the system it could break things; I forogot about it, did a lot of tweaking, and then the troubles began; missing start-menu (xcuse win-terminology), and trouble with IRC on Kopete, among other stufff; sys seeems right now again, but kopete keeps crashing X on initiating an  IRC-channel;...   I can' t find tha
<Leeuw> contrast83: I don' tknow if it IS related to that particular setting, could be something else, just my strongest hunch
<contrast83> Leeuw: Try moving ~/.kde to ~/kde, log out and in, and see if the problems persist. That'll reset the settings for KDE (and *all* KDE programs) to the defaults.
<Leeuw> contrast83: I googled for it aand asked several times here, no solution, that's why I thought reset and get it over with
<contrast83> Leeuw: I'm pretty sure that would fix it.
<BluesKaj> Leeuw, you can start with , sudo dpkg --configure -a to see what pops up if anything
<contrast83> Leeuw: If there are any KDE programs whose configs you're confident are okay, you can just copy them back into ~/.kde/share/config (rc files) and ~/.kde/share/apps (program folders)
<Leeuw> contrast83: That is a GREAT suggestion, I will try that; eh, sudo dpkg --conf etc does what ?
<contrast83> BluesKaj: How would a setting he changed in KDE affect package management? -_~
<Leeuw> BluesKaj: ﻿h, sudo dpkg --conf etc does what ?
<BluesKaj> cleans up hanging dependencies
<contrast83> Leeuw: That's just a lower-level form of apt-get install -f for when that fails. It basically tries to resolve any issues with broken packages and dependencies, but I don't know what that would have to do with your problem.
<Leeuw> BluesKaj: that should fix stuff too.. will try both
<BluesKaj> well, if he was installing updated pkgs with the cd or the net install
<contrast83> Dselect Magic Trick for when you have to reinstall (requires a seperate home partition): 1) before reinstall: /home/leeuwdpkg --get-selections > ~/installed-packages 2) after reinstall: dpkg --set-selections < /home/leeuw/installed-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<contrast83> Run the ones in (2) as root (sudo su) - sudo alone doesn't work with redirects (<, >)
<contrast83> apt-get dselect-upgrade is quite a gem. Seems not many people know about it, sadly.
<contrast83> Synaptic actually provides somewhat of a frontend for it - it can save the package states to a file (as in step 1), then read the markings from the file and you can apply them from there (as in step 2)
<contrast83> Well I'm off to fix my friend's computer before she kills me. Thanks again, paran
<contrast83> Peace, y'all.
<Leeuw> contrast83: BluesKaj will try first the 'reset, if that doesn' t do it the dpkg thing (might do that anyway, couldn' t hurt right ?), and see what gives...   Thanx for advice, have to go in a minute, will try in a couple of hours and let you know if still there, thanx !
<BluesKaj> ok Leeuw, good luck !
<Leeuw> BluesKaj: :-D
<Dfizzle> I just took nvidias newest drivers in use, but now I can't change my resolution bigger than 1024x768 o_o help >_>
<Dfizzle> ..atleast compiz works >_>
<martijn81> Dfizzle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dfizzle> martijn81: what here :-d
<Berzerker> can hardy read HFS OTB?
<Berzerker> ah, apparently it can
<nonewmsgs> with the new "/home is safe" feature i can just install hardy to the same partition gutsy is on and it's smart enough to replace all the / directories but leave /home alone?
<Berzerker> how would I have other volumes shown on the desktop?
<abey> I-)
<Berzerker> anyone?
<flipstar> !icons | Berzerker
<ubotu> Berzerker: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<psyco> Hye, where do I get mp3 codec??
<Dfizzle> Anyone else having resolution problems with new nvidia drivers?
<psyco> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sigma_1234> i can't get my refresh rate to stay at 75 hertz
<dontpanic> Are there any known issues with kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde4?
<Berzerker> flipstar: doesn't show about volumes (I'm on KDE)
<Berzerker> only trash
<Black_Monkey> hi, I've suddenly got no sound (even after reboots) - checking /proc/asound/modules shows snd_hda_intel, when I've got an nvidia integrated sound card - could this be the problem?
<Black_Monkey> I'm fairly sure I had sound just after upgrading to hardy, but now none :/
<sigma_1234> if you logout with nvidea drivers from kde 4 the screen just goes blank
<Berzerker> sigma_1234: probably why KDE4 hasn't been released yet
<sigma_1234> so true! at least it will be fixed in kde 4.1
<flipstar> Black_Monkey: seems to be an bug since much people report this see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<Black_Monkey> ah, thanks
<Berzerker> Kubuntu is officially awesome.
<Berzerker> My eSATA ExpressCard adapter works out of the box.
<Berzerker> How amazing is that.
<psyco> lmao gj
<psyco> its good to make stuff official
<dfizzle> how can I edit some text file without x server? (yes,.. I messed up something ;D)
<Berzerker> It would be even more awesome if I could get the mounted volumes to show up on the desktop
<flipstar> dfizzle: nano for e.g
<flipstar> how can i enable this icon ? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Green+Round+KMenu+Button?content=51583
<nhnFreespirit> is there an easy and safe way to roll bak from hardy to gutsy? on y laptop, hardy is unusable as it hard freezes every 10-20 minutes. Gutsy ran perfetly
<flipstar> nhnFreespirit: nope you can't downgrade
<|Torg|> can someone help me in determineg why my boxes show differing ammounts of memory (free, top etc). two systems have 4G, the os reports 2.5G on one and 3G on another
<nhnFreespirit> flipstar: I have tried pretty muh everything, and it still hangs
<nhnFreespirit> its ompletely unusable .-(
<nhnFreespirit> completely*
<Berzerker> does Desktop Effects work properly in Kubuntu?
<Berzerker> or will I need to manually install compiz
<emilsedgh> Berzerker: in 8.04 it works i think.
<Berzerker> I installed it from the window, and did extra effects, but nothing happened
<jmichaelx> anyone else experiencing weird problems with amarok in hardy? for me, it keeps 'updating the collection' over and over, and lists every track twice. any suggestions?
<jmichaelx> berzerker, did you restart X?
<Berzerker> ah
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> brb
<Jahooty> does anyonek now anything about the Atheros AR5007 wireless device?  i'm having troubles getting it to work in linux
<Berzerker> still nothing
<kubuntu> how do i permananty mount an ntfs drive when the device node changes everytime i boot
<kubuntu> can someone help me with mounting an ntfs drive
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<|Torg|> can someone help me in determineg why my boxes show differing ammounts of memory (free, top etc). two systems have 4G, the os reports 2.5G on one and 3G on another
<dewitt> I installed kubuntu 8.04 now i can't get video on line. what can i install to make this happen
<nosrednaekim> |Torg|: #1... it could be a 32 os, and second.... the BIOS could be limiting it
<nosrednaekim> *32 bit
<nosrednaekim> dewitt: such as flash?
<dewitt> yes
<nosrednaekim> !flash'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Berzerker> anyone know of a GUI Synaptics touchpad manager?
<nosrednaekim> qsynaptics
<nosrednaekim> !info qsynaptics
<ubotu> Package qsynaptics does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !info qsynaptic
<ubotu> Package qsynaptic does not exist in hardy
<Berzerker> E: Package qsynaptics has no installation candidate
<nosrednaekim> hum... maybe not :P
<jmichaelx> anyone else experiencing weird problems with amarok in hardy? for me, it keeps 'updating the collection' over and over, and lists every track twice. any suggestions?
<Berzerker> gsynaptics installes, but it's for gnome
<Berzerker> installs*
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: yeah... gsynaptics should work
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: yeah... erase your .kde/share/apps/amarok
<nosrednaekim> course.. that will delete your playlists, etc
<Berzerker> nice
<Berzerker> it worked
<Berzerker> how I just need to get this nvidia driver working
<Berzerker> how do I tell if I'm using it or not, and how can I switch to it if I'm not.
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: use the restricted hardware manager
<nosrednaekim> under system
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: it'll probably erase all the podcasts i subscribe to as well, huh?
<linuxguymarshall> I just upgraded to 8.04 and now I cant use adept. I know what I need to do but I forgot the exact command. I think it is something like : "sudo apt-get dkpg --configure -a" but i'm not sure
<babeck> Does anyone know of a way to change the text color for the input area of the twitter plasmoid?
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: yeah.. probably
<jmichaelx> linuxguymarshall: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<linuxguymarshall> jmichaelx: I get this feed back: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<jmichaelx> linuxguymarshall: enter the command that the bot gave you
<Black_Monkey> nosrednaekim: I deleted the .kde/share/apps/amarok folder, and still have the same problem...
<nosrednaekim> did you report a bug?
<Black_Monkey> no, only just noticed it
<Berzerker> so how would I use the nvidia driver
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmichaelx> Black_Monkey: you must be having the same problem i am having
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<Black_Monkey> and also, as I said earlier, I'm not getting any sound... and it looks like the bug report flipstar posted is only for older kernels...
<jmichaelx> i am not going to delete /.kde/share/apps/amarok. it isn't worth it to have to redo everything. surely a fixed amarok will come down the line soon.
<xenol> hello, plz how can i stop the init script from starting at machine boot up?
<jmichaelx> i may be mistaken, but it seems to me that the amarok i have installed came down from medibuntu, which i found odd
<p_quarles> xenol, that is a very strange question -- why do you want to do that?
<flipstar> (how) can i change the kmenu background ?
<p_quarles> flipstar, you can find out by running 'apt-cache policy amarok'
<flipstar> rly ?
<Berzerker> how can I install beryl on hardy?
<p_quarles> flipstar, sorry, typed your name by mistake
<flipstar> np :)
<xenol> p_quarles: cause i want to have them under control
<p_quarles> was meant for jmichaelx
<SlimeyPete> Berzerker: why beryl? Beryl's been dead for months
<Berzerker> I remember it worked better than compiz
<Berzerker> and compiz is shotty on 8.04 now.
<SlimeyPete> Berzerker: compiz is also dead. Compiz-fusion is default on hardy and it is the offspring of beryl and compiz.
<ejupin> When I start kde4 i get a black screen, however I can hear sound so it is starting. I must a wrong setting?
<jmichaelx> yes, it appears that amarok came from medibuntu... i wonder if downgrading to the actual canonical package would fix things
<jhutchins> SlimeyPete: actually, according to the web site, Compiz is not dead.
<Berzerker> SlimeyPete: what's what I meant.
<Berzerker> that's*
<jmichaelx> sometimes medibuntu screws things up
<Berzerker> I just called it compiz for short.
<BluesKaj> hmm I have an app installed , followed the instructions for it to decode the inputfile as described the tutorial , but the app doesn't recognize the input file ...it worked ok on gutsy
<martijn81> how many users are using kde4 already?
<martijn81> can't we organize a poll for this somewhere?
<TimS> Odd. I had Firefox 2 and 3 installed, when I upgraded to hardy everything was fine, till I ran firefox 2, it update to 3. Since then, I cant use flash anymore
<TimS> Ah, no wories, removed firefox and firefox-2, now I just have firefox 3 and it works fine =]
<Fujisan> S=)
<Fujisan> free
<Fujisan> software
<gon_> weather
<gon_> !weather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fujisan> !Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seveas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gbrgvs> cannot connect to wireless network; message: "wireless radio off"
<flipstar> that's wired it says i should put a picture in $KDEHOME/share/apps/kicker/pics but this dir doesn't exist
<gbrgvs> cannot connect to wireless network; message: "wireless radio off"
<khaleel5000> hello, I have a dell xps M1530, I have heard from a friend that Ubuntu has great support for dell XPS [I am already a linux user-I like perfer KDE] so I am just verifying,By getting kubuntu  will I get the same stuff as in ubuntu but my instead of gnome, i will get kde ?
<flipstar> exact
<harley> that's right khaleel
<dek> any idea what package I need to install to get man pages for thread functions, like pthread_create?
<rooger> hello?
<harley> hi
<rooger> having a prob installing
<harley> what's the prob?
<khaleel5000> flipstar: harley Many many thanks guys
<rooger> wont partition
<rooger> on an ibook
<harley> oooh, soz I can't  help
 * rooger tried powerpc room but there no help
<martijn81> rooger: watch out with that, is it an intel?
<rooger> no
<martijn81> ok, then you are fine :)
<rooger> no im not fine and im beginning to wonder if its worth all this hassle
<rooger> i keep hearing about how great it is but i cant get it to install
<martijn81> rooger: how is your partition table looking now?
<rooger> im trying to duel boot with mac x, got 4 partitions 1 with over 10 gigs of space but gparted says my free space is unavailable
<psyco> Anyone know movie making software for kubunut?
<psyco> kubuntu*
<TheCobra> Hi there
<dwidmann> hihihi
<TheCobra> can somebody help me
<psyco> howdy
<psyco> we might
<TheCobra> just installed Kubuntu 8.04
<anabain> why can't I upgrade mu kubuntu since two or three days ago?
<TheCobra> but i'm in a resolution of 800x600 :s
<dwidmann> anabain: the servers are under *very* heavy load
<jarle> is it possible to upgrade a 32 bit system to a 64 bit system just using apt-get or would that require a re-install?
<dwidmann> jarle: reinstall
<anabain> ok dwidmann
<jarle> dwidmann: and not even being able to use the upgrade function on the CD?
<dwidmann> jarle: going from 32-bit to 64-bit requires a reinstall, period.
<Jack111> hi can anybody help me? i dont get skype installed, complaints about broken package
<martijn81> rooger: then you need to shrink another partition to make some space for a new one
<dwidmann> Jack111: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<martijn81> rooger: you can have four primary partitions
<rooger> but the largest of the others is only 628 mb!
<rooger> lol
<Jack111> dwidmann: yep, that cleans it, but i still cannot install skype afterwards
<martijn81> rooger: then you have to shrink a bigger one
<rooger> ok, now how do i do that/
<rooger> ?
<dwidmann> Jack111: what complaint does apt/dpkg make about it?
<martijn81> rooger: on which can miss like 15GB, 5 for home, 10 for root and the rest
<rooger> only have 10+ free
<martijn81> give me a picture of gparted and i'll tell you
<dwidmann> rooger: if you've got spare cash hard drives are pretty cheap - could be worth the investment
<martijn81> imageshack can help you with an picture
<rooger> ill bbl and tell ya if it worked martin thanx
<Ketrel> how can I edit an enviornmental variable permanantly (and not using bashrc or /etc/profile)?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: I'd use /etc/environment, but that's just me
<Jack111> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8391/ if you could look at at for a sec, thx
<martijn81> ok
<talavis> has there been any patches added to konqueror in the kde3 release?
<dwidmann> Jack111: are you installing from a repository?? Looks like a packaging messup ... Might be *easier* to install using the *.deb from the Skype website.
<martijn81> dwidmann: he is on an ibook, an laptop....
<Jack111> dwidmann: yes, i added one to the sources.list..
<Ketrel> dwidmann: trying that now
<dwidmann> Jack111: that or  there are two different versions, Is skype-common and skype the same version?
<dwidmann> martijn81: I presume that would make it non-compatible with other laptop hard drives? Or would it?
<Jack111> dwidmann: apt-get shows me them as different ones, but only skype common doesnt work for me..so i installed the other one which triggered the complaint, i now did autoremove
<dwidmann> martijn81: If it's IDE or SATA could get a decent one off of newegg for cheap
<dwidmann> Jack111: I'd try removing both of them and then trying to install skype
<Jack111> dwidmann: it says now same version is available in a software channel you are recommended to use that version
<Ketrel> Do I need to reboot or restart X for that to take effect dwidmann, or does it happen instantly?
<dwidmann> Ketrel: well, I'd try restarting X and see if that does it, if not rebooting definitely will.
<dwidmann> Jack111: Hmm?
<Jack111> dwidmann: i downloaded the deb, that i got that complaint but it seems install now
<dwidmann> Jack111: so has it install okay?
<DarkShinigami> With Virtual Box, how do I use one of the OSs as my "foundation"?
<DarkShinigami> Foundation - the basis for which is ground zero of a new OS install
<Ketrel> Unrelated question, is there any way to get to a pure console?
<Ketrel> I tried choosing Console Login from the login screen, but X just seems to restart.
<DarkShinigami> CTRL+ALT+[F1-F6]
<Jack111> dwidmann: still setting up
<fdoving> DarkShinigami: copy the virtual disk-file?
<DarkShinigami> fdoving: I have an OS just the way I want it for fresh installs. I want to keep duplicating this install if necessary.
<Ketrel> DarkShinigami was that at me?
<DarkShinigami> Ketrel: Yes
<Ketrel> Because pressing that just gives me a blank screen
<Ketrel> And I can't get back to KDM
<DarkShinigami> Ketrel: You should be asked for login. If you want to return to a GUI, use [F7-F12]
<dwidmann> Ketrel: and if it doesn't seem to want to go back to kdm, you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Ketrel> ctrl+alt+f9 brings me back to KDM, and I couldn't use the sudo command because I'm NOT getting a console, just a blank screen
<DarkShinigami> dwidmann: That won't work if it's just a blank screen. He's not getting a logon screen.
<dwidmann> DarkShinigami: not even on vt1-6? Ouch, well that just sucks to be Ketrel :(
<flipstar> Ketrel: maybe removing the vga=xxx line in menu.lst will get you the tty's back
<DarkShinigami> Well, yeah, but what can you do? Something seems to be off with video settings.
<DarkShinigami> I recall when CLI was huge, block text. It was like being zoomed into CLI's top left corner.
<Ketrel> flipstar, I have not vga line
<DarkShinigami> Correction, recall when MY CLI ...
<Ketrel> So there's no way I can get to a console then?
<DarkShinigami> If you are in GUI, why not use Konsole?
<DarkShinigami> I use Yakuake, but it's still CLI
<flipstar> Ketrel: i know this must sound wired but maybe adding a vga=xxx line might help
<DarkShinigami> Well, time to go. Hope to return later. Thank you fdoving for the help
<flipstar> Ketrel: here are more tips: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<okv> Ketrel: I have the same problem
<okv> Ketrel: The problem started when I upgraded to 8.04.. I've tried everything but haven't managed to fix it yet
<okv> Ketrel: The problem seems to be somehow related to X, since I don't boot directly to X and the consoles work nicely after I boot. However, when I start x with "startx" command, all consoles stop working and I get blank screen and "no signal" on screen whenever I switch to CTRL+ALT+F1 or any other
<Ketrel> okv, I'm going to assume it's a bug then, is it reported already?
<flipstar> okv: i guess you didn't edited /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer ?
<okv> Ketrel: It's old bug that has been in older versions but has been reported to be "fixed" now, but it seems it's not fixed in many machines
<Ketrel> so they're ignoring it then, or it just has to be reopened?
<okv> Ketrel: Some people reported that they have got it fixed when new version came out, for me it was opposite. It worked perfectly always before, but since I upgraded to 8.04 it stopped working
<flipstar> it worked some time with this workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910/comments/277 but then it was fixed for me
<okv> flipstar: I didn't edit those, was that also in that page?
<okv> flipstar: I think the problem is different though, because they work perfectly after I boot, only after I start x they stop working
<flipstar> i had the same once
<Ketrel> okv if that's the case, how could I get X not to start automatically?
<dwidmann> okv: Ketrel what video cards & associated drivers do you use (I'm curious)
<Ketrel> nvidia geforce go 6600 (or 6800, I forget) and whatever the most recent nvidia driver in Hardy is
<rooger> ok am back :)
<dwidmann> Ketrel: I've heard the mobile nvidia cards are a bit flakey when compared to their desktop brethren
<dwidmann> Ketrel: though, maybe using nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new would help?
<okv> Ketrel: I can't remember. I googled for it before, it was by simlpy editing some file to prevent it from loading x automatically on boot.
<dwidmann> Ketrel: (nvidia-glx is a somewhat old snapshot comparitively speaking, but if it works better it could be worthwhile)
<okv> Ketrel: Maybe some other here remembers/knows how to make the system to boot without loading x automatically
<okv> dwidmann: I have Intel 865VG or something like that, integrated graphics
<dwidmann> okv: Ketrel: I'd probably stop kdm from starting, that'll stop x from starting, easiest way to do that would be to use sysv-rc-conf
<okv> dwidmann: I don't know what drivers I use
<dwidmann> okv: probably the "intel" driver
<dwidmann> okv: you can kick yourself now :P
<okv> dwidmann: Intel has commonly problems?
<dwidmann> okv: I dunno
<okv> dwidmann: Why the kick then? :)
<dwidmann> okv: because it was soooo obvious
<flipstar> btw where can i edit single icon's ?
<okv> Yes I remember now, I stopped kdm from starting, can't remember how I did it though
<okv> dwidmann: Which is obvious?
<dwidmann> okv: that you would be using the "intel" driver wit the Intel 865VG card.
<okv> dwidmann: Well, I don't know how many different drivers there are and how they are named.. I didn't know there is one single "intel" drivers for all intels, if that's the case
<okv> dwidmann: But now I know :)
<dwidmann> okv: well, there used to be an "i810" driver, I don't know if it's completely deprecated or not, or if it's still used for those really old ones ...
<okv> dwidmann: I don't remember ever selecting a driver, except once for the X..
<okv> dwidmann: I guess it does it automatically
<dwidmann> flipstar: icons? /usr/share/icons???
<Ketrel> well I'm going to be shopping for food soon, I'll ask again when I get back about stopping x from starting automatically
<okv> Anyways, I just did some changes from the page flipstar gave, so I'll test if console started working, rebooting ->
<Ketrel> ok I'll wait that long
<flipstar> dwidmann: hm no gui for that? becorse i just installed an icon pack and would like to change a few
<okv> flipstar: It didn't help
<okv> CTRL+ALT+F1 and others still result in black screen / no signal
<flipstar> okv: then url with the comment i posted ?
<okv> flipstar: yep
<flipstar> btw you'r monitor says 'no signal' ?
<shadowbox> is libdvdcss2 still the file to have to view dvd's?
<dwidmann> flipstar: well, that's where it puts the icons, you can edit them with whatever you want, and you could get to /usr/share/icons with dolphin/konqueror/etc of course
<okv> flipstar: Yes, my monitor says "no signal"
<okv> flipstar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910/comments/277 <-- this is what I tried, did all the edits mentioned there
<ScorpKing> how do i import outlook emails into kmail or thunderbird? i've tried all the options in kmail but it only supports outlook express. thunderbird can't seem to import the emails at all. any ideas?
<dwidmann> shadowbox: only commercial encrypted ones
<shadowbox> I cant find it in adepts manager
<dwidmann> shadowbox: grab it from medibuntu
<ScorpKing> hiya dwidmann :)
<okv> A weird thing, maybe worth mentioning, is that it changes the fonts into very strange thin ones while booting, the consonle normally even doesn't look like it used to
<dwidmann> !css
<shadowbox> I thought I had it installed
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dwidmann> Hey ScorpKing
<shadowbox> k9copy better than Thoggen?
<JoshOvki> ScorpKing: you taken a look at this    http://kontact.kde.org/kmail/tools.php   ?
<ScorpKing> heh. i'm also having trouble copying dvd's
<ScorpKing> JoshOvki: one sec. looking now
<Ketrel> What's Medibuntu?
<shadowbox> first I've heard of it
<Ketrel> unless
<Ketrel> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<okv> I noticed another problem which stopped working with 8.04, beside the console and opera/flashplugin, also it seems mplayer plugin for firefox is not able to play streaming videos anymore, it was able to do it under 7.04 and 7.10
<flipstar> okv: wired with the no signal one else i would mentioned you could run setupcon in a tty
<okv> flipstar: I could do that, as consoles work fine until I start x
<ScorpKing> JoshOvki: thanks. it's just what need :)
<okv> flipstar: When I boot my machine, it doesn't start x directly, and initially all CTRL+ALT+F2 etc work perfectly
<okv> flipstar: They only stop working after I startx
<apache-n00b> flipstar: You could not help me right? :P i got banned from apache channel because they could not help me :D
<flipstar> lol oO
<MilitantPotato> Anyone else have shutdown problems with FGLRX in hardy?
<apache-n00b> and nobody is answering in ubuntu-server
<ScorpKing> !ask | apache-n00b
<ubotu> apache-n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shadowbox> ubuntu help pages suck when a newbie has Kubuntu
<shadowbox> lol
<dwidmann> MilitantPotato: think I talked to someone yesterday and they were having similar issues.
<MilitantPotato> Someone posted a link that fixed it
<flipstar> dwidmann: there are not the icons i installed and in the .tar.gz package are only wired .svgz files
<dwidmann> shadowbox: some of them do, many of them are still applicable
<apache-n00b> flipstar: I cannot fix this. It is impossible it seems. I want to override the apache thinking to proceed even if it does not find a index file or Indexing.
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: a few people here use apache so explain your problem. maybe someone can help
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: Yes, I am tryng to ;)
<MilitantPotato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
 * ScorpKing waits..
<MilitantPotato> Fixed my fglrx shutdown hang
<apache-n00b> Would be glad if you do not ban me if I got annoying.
<dwidmann> flipstar: ah, then that's wherever you put them ..... so, you'd probably want to edit them with something like inkscape then
<shadowbox> I'm copy & pasting the commands they tell me to put into konsole and konsole tells me command not found
<shadowbox> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<victorvall> are you freaks?
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: follow the COC and you won't be banned
<dwidmann> MilitantPotato: good to hear that there's a fix, I'll pass that along when I see him again
<apache-n00b> When I am going to /var/www (http://localhost) I got 403, Forbidden. Because it cannot find any index file, and indexing is turned off. I want the request to go forward to my .htaccess file which handle the request to /var/www/www/default.php
<JoshOvki> victorvall: yes thank you
<shadowbox> yeah, baby
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: COC?
<victorvall> LOL
<ScorpKing> !coc > apache-n00b
<apache-n00b> Here is my htaccess file: http://pastebin.org/32399
<victorvall> I'm too :P
<MilitantPotato> !coc > MilitantPotato
<DexterF> hi
<JoshOvki> i have never acctualy read the CoC
<apache-n00b> Here is what happening when I am going to root folder: http://pastebin.org/32379
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is where the default site config is.
<DexterF> can someone tell me why copying a file to an NFS server draws almost all cpu power on a 2.2GHz chip?
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: Yes I know ;) Thanks anyway :)
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: I want to config so it could handle my request correct. I have Override All
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: you can change /var/www/ to /var/www/www/
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: That would break my structure. My framework would not work.
<serguma> hello
<dwidmann> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<serguma> anybody there is willing to help me with a little problem?
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: I want the request always to proceed. This problem only happens if rewrite uri goes / only
<JoshOvki> serguma: ask the problem and people will help
<serguma> ok :), just trying to be polite
<serguma> heheh
<JoshOvki> serguma: fair enough, no one else is tho ;)
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: i would just put a link or index file in /var/www/ that points to /var/www/www/. also make sure all files in /var/www/ belongs to www-data
<flipstar> apache-n00b: maybe make a link to /www/default.php ?
<flipstar> dang too slow
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: Would not work at all. I shall explain why, just a sec
<apache-n00b> flipstar: Same there.
<serguma> well, my problem is that since I reinstalled kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 mix i can no longer execute some programs as superuser
<serguma> for example, if I write sudo dolphin on the console
<serguma> serguma@serguma-desktop:~$ sudo dolphin
<serguma> sudo: dolphin: command not found
<serguma> if I only write dolphin everything is OK
<serguma> the same thing happens with kate, konqueror, etc...
<JoshOvki> whats the graphical sudo command?
<dwidmann> serguma: try kdesudo
<serguma> and I wanted to make some file managing with a graphic interface, but I can't
<apache-n00b> Well, this is what happens if the request goes to /var/www/default.php directly: My framework would think the request is /www which means it is first searching for www module which does not exists. Then it looks for www controller which not exist either. Last step is to get index file in default module.
<DexterF> Kohlrabi: kdesu
<serguma> dwidmann: same problem :(
<ScorpKing> JoshOvki: or kdesudo
<serguma> i've already tried
<Kohlrabi> DexterF: huh?
<ScorpKing> heh
<dwidmann> serguma: try adding /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your path
<DexterF> Kohlrabi: whoops. wrong nick
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing, flipstar: So the ground model is like this: localhost/:module/:controller/:command/:params
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: why do you put everything in /var/www/www/ and not in /var/www/ ?
<apache-n00b> The framework is build upon the request. I must get the / uri to get startpage.
<dwidmann> serguma: probably at the beginning of the path .... something like PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH in your ~/.bashrc
<DexterF> serguma: kdesu. but I guess sudo expects the full path then. try sudo /usr/bin/dolphin. if that does it, file a bug.
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> well
<Berzerker> apparently my sound doesn't work anymore
<serguma> dwidmann: im a bit new at that :$
<DexterF> Berzerker: the device numbering for sound cards changed, I think.
<dwidmann> serguma: should be copy+pastable
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: hmm.. sorry but that's beyond me
<serguma> serguma@serguma-desktop:/usr/lib/kde4/bin$ kdesu /usr/bin/dolphin
<serguma> sudo: /usr/bin/dolphin: command not found
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: I do not put everything in /var/www/www. Structure is that everything in www folder under /var/www has default.php, images, css and so on. libs contains my framework Smash, and app contains my website, which means all controllers, modules, templates and so on.
<Berzerker> DexterF: ??
<sepeck> does kubuntu have a built in firewall and if so where do I look for the configurations settings?  v8.,0.4
<flipstar> serguma: type which dolphin and then kdesu that path you gathered before
<DexterF> Berzerker: used to start with 0, now its 1. you are talking about after an upgrade?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I just restarted before
<Berzerker> and now my sound doesn't work
<Berzerker> I'm on hardy
<DexterF> Berzerker: more than one sound device? like onboard and card?
<Berzerker> well I have onboard and line out
<serguma> serguma@serguma-desktop:~$ which dolphin
<serguma> /usr/lib/kde4/bin//dolphin
<serguma> serguma@serguma-desktop:~$ kdesu /usr/lib/kde/bin//dolphin
<serguma> sudo: /usr/lib/kde/bin//dolphin: command not found
<Berzerker> both don't work
<dwidmann> flipstar: seeing as it's dolphin we're talking about, and ?he's using kde4, it should definitely be /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin
<Berzerker> line out never worked
<martijn81> sepeck: kubuntu comes with iptables, there are numerous GUI's to configure it
<Berzerker> (I'm on a laptop)
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: The funny thing is that I got this working before, but I do not remember how to. It is simple, that is for sure. It took ages to figure out whcih line I should edit before. But it was so long time ago I setup an apache server.
<BluesKaj> strange i keep getting this error but the file is in the same dir as the app that I'm using to decode just as the tutorial instructs
<sepeck> martijn81,k, thanks.... googling away
<BluesKaj> config.status:625: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<serguma> dwidmann: where should I copy paste those commands you told me before?
<martijn81> sepeck: kmyfirewall is a well known
<serguma> not luck this far :(
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: I thought it was AllowOverride All, but that only make .htaccess file possible, not the rest.
<sepeck> martijn81, first hit on google too
<dwidmann> serguma: add it as a new line in your ~/.bashrc file
<martijn81> but you have to have some knowledge of firewalles for that
<DexterF> Berzerker: clueless. if there's an .asoundrc in home, rename it and see if you have sound then. if not, rename it back.
<serguma> dwidmann: and where is it?
<sepeck> martijn81, geting my ssh server setup again to avoid that silly websebce proxy at work :)
<serguma> in home?
<Berzerker> don't see .asoundrc
<dwidmann> serguma:  ~ = home
<serguma> yeah, but using ls i don't see it
<dwidmann> serguma: erm, ~ = $HOME
<dwidmann> serguma:  it's hidden
<serguma> oops :$
<serguma> sorry, i'm quite new
<serguma> is it owned by system?
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: Except this little issue, my framework is "perfect". Works like Zend Framework mostly.
<dwidmann> serguma: files starting with a "." are hidden files
<dwidmann> serguma: this one is owned by you.
<ScorpKing> apache-n00b: all config is in /etc/apache2/. i also think you need to put www/ in front of anything you run in /var/www/www/. i'd start looking at the pages in /var/www/www/. they might try to access the files in /var/www/ wich does not exist
<Berzerker> DexterF: How would I go about reinstalling the sound drivers?
<serguma> ok, thx :)
<ScorpKing> i have to go. cheers guys and have fun
<dwidmann> will try scor
<DexterF> Berzerker: not at all. either the kernel loaded the module or it didn't. lspci, see if it's there, then go hunting down which device a sound app tries to open with strace (see man page)
<apache-n00b> ScorpKing: I am using the moodule Rewrite inside my .htaccess file. Which process every single request to /var/www/www/default.php. Then inside default.php my framework decide what to do from the uri.
<Berzerker> audio device is there
<serguma> dwidmann: so I copy the lines at the beginning?
<dwidmann> serguma: the end would probably be most appropriate
<serguma> dwidmann: yeah, you're right
<serguma> done
<serguma> what next?
<dwidmann> serguma: log out, log back in
<rohan> how do i get cdrom's to mount at a specific location? whenever i insert a cdrom, it creates a new directory in /media, called "Transcend", or whatever the label of the CD is
<marc0s> hi
<serguma> ok, brb :)
<rohan> could someone please check their default fstab and tell me whether an entry for cdrom exists?
<marc0s> rohan: yes i have one for the cdrom
<DexterF> I wonder if there will be an Ubuntu release ever that doesn't mess up somebody's sound
<DexterF> I doubt it.
<rohan> marc0s: can you please paste that line
<rohan> DexterF: which card do you have?
<marc0s> rohan: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<DexterF> rohan: mine is fine, I didn't upgrade yet. Berzerker has issues with his laptop sound
<rohan> DexterF: sound, especially on laptops, is a very touch thing, agreed
<rohan> marc0s: thanks
<DexterF> friend of mine had to reconf his after upgrading, too. and on 7.10. and 7.04. and 6.10. and 6.06 had issues right away.
<DexterF> rohan: no other distro I use has so many device naming/numbering issues as Ubuntu
<dwidmann> DexterF: That would be too nice
<JoshOvki> mine sound worked fine after upgrading
<serguma> back
<rohan> DexterF: what do you mean by naming numbering issues?
<dwidmann> wb serguma
<JoshOvki> there is a bug that means my speaker control is controled by surround but thats nothing major
<serguma> :( still doesn't work
<DexterF> dwidmann: like: today we start counting at 0, tomorrow at 1. today we load module x first, tomorrow module y
<rohan> can someone please confirm that "Safely Remove"ing pen drives on kubuntu 8.04 works? every time i try, i get "Safely unmounted, but could not eject", or some such
<flipstar> serguma: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin doesn work but kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin not ?
<Nyad> Hi. I am downloading the ISO for Hardy, but I don't have any CD's  is there away I can mount that ISO and install HARDY from it without using a CD?
<rohan> !usb > Nyad
<DexterF> rohan: possibly this means it cant eject because its no cd/dvd..?
<flipstar> !install > Nyad
<rohan> Nyad: you can install using pen drive, which is exactly what i did :)
<Berzerker> DexterF: I got it
<DexterF> Berzerker: what was it?
<rohan> DexterF: then it shouldn't show that error
<Berzerker> DexterF: My Line channel was muted. :P
<DexterF> Berzerker: dude. :)
<serguma> flipstar: the second one works now :S, perhaps I mistyped
<Nyad> would it work from a USB harddrive and not a flash?
<rohan> DexterF: or, clicking on "Safely Remove" shouldn't try to eject
<DexterF> rohan: sure right. bug?
<rohan> Nyad: it should, provided your computer is capable of booting from it
<marc0s> i'm having some "troubles" mounting via dolphin one volume, it asks me for the sudo password (it raises a kdesu window), how can i configure it to not ask for it, as is working now with usb drives?
<rohan> DexterF: going to file one in a few minutes
<marc0s> i'm using hardy with kde4
<flipstar> could someone please program an icon manager :/
<serguma> well, it looks like typing the full path without double bars at the end makes it work
<serguma> should I fill a bug report?
<serguma> (and how do I do that?)
<Berzerker> oh wow
<Berzerker> audio out works
<JoshOvki> lol
<Berzerker> I think I got everything working
<Berzerker> amazing.
<JoshOvki> Berzerker: its improved your sound output has it?
<Berzerker> what has
<JoshOvki> the upgrade
<Berzerker> oh no
<JoshOvki> just hasnt broke it
<Berzerker> I installed hardy from scratch
<Berzerker> on a Macbook Pro
<Berzerker> I wanted to get optical out working
<JoshOvki> wow
<fleebailey33> moooo
<fleebailey33> nooo
<fleebailey33> Berzerker, is here too
<Berzerker> lol
 * fleebailey33 cries
<fleebailey33> im still banned from ##iphone btw. not like i care
<Berzerker> JoshOvki: everything works. Take it from me.
<Berzerker> fleebailey33: cool
<fleebailey33> im going back to kubuntu
<fleebailey33> i hate myself
<apache-n00b> flipstar: Yeah, an icon manager would be awesome :P
<Berzerker> actualyl
<Berzerker> I wanted to try and get iTunes working
<serguma> dwidmann: looks like I solved my problem, more or less
<Berzerker> under Wine
<Berzerker> is possible?
<dwidmann> serguma: how'd ya do it?
<apache-n00b> Would Dolphin handles tabs in the future? LIke in firefox?
<ses59_> I wondered if anyone had any suggestions for a database for someone in the medical field to keep name and address with notes on treatments
<rohan> apache-n00b: file a feature request?
<serguma> dwidmann: i'm a bit of a dummy and I mistyped the direct route, so if i write kdesu /usr/bin/kde4/dolphin it works as intended
<serguma> but can't execute it like before, without typing the whole route
<apache-n00b> rohan: No I just wondered, I am too lazy. I heard or read it from somewhere. Just wondered if anyone could confirm.
<serguma> may I delete the line in .bashcr?
<Berzerker> anyone get their iphone working in linux
<flipstar> rohan: where again ?
<dwidmann> serguma: you may ... I still find it pecuiliar that it won't let you do it without the whole path though
<serguma> yeah, I think the same :S
<dwidmann> serguma: kdesu `which dolphin` would probably be less typing
<rohan> flipstar: err what?
<godigy> hello, i just installed kubuntu, but whenever my comptuer sleeps and i wake it up the screen goes wierd
<flipstar> serguma: or just make an alias ;)
<flipstar> rohan: where can we fill feature request again..?
<serguma> the thing is that it happens with all the system installed programs :S
<godigy> like the whole screen gets squished and i have to restart x to set it right, does anyone know the solution to this or how to keep my computer from sleeping
<serguma> not with any that I installed
<serguma> but with the ones that came
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: the suggestion made by contrast83 (rename .kde) to reset all settings worked; the bugs are gone !
<rohan> godigy: have a look here -- http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/
<serguma> is there a way to solve it globally?
<rohan> flipstar: on the kde bug tracker - http://bugs.kde.org/
<serguma> (how do I fill a bug report?)
<flipstar> serguma: it's probably becorse wrappers for kde4 are still missing
<dwidmann> serguma: go to www.launchpad.net and type in everything it asks you, and all you know about the problem.
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: to remove the confusion: I took the chance to change my nick from Leeuw to Deepthought, cause Leeuw appeared to be taken according to nickserv
<dwidmann> serguma: you'll have to create an account first.
<serguma> well, no problem, I'll create one
<serguma> by the way, can I ask you how to solve a unrelated problem?
<dwidmann> sure
<Berzerker> sigh
<Berzerker> Looks like I'll have to jailbreak my iphone
<serguma> do you know why whenever I log out and log in again all the system tray icons are messed?
<dwidmann> serguma: not a clue, what variety of messed up do they look like?
<serguma> they aren't show in the system tray, but in the desktop in the top left corner with a little box and all of them atop the other
<serguma> shown*
<serguma> i can log out and make a screenshot
<obvio> updating to hardy broke my vpn access. has anybody had the same problem?
<serguma> if log out and log in again all comes back to normal
<obvio> starting kvpnc now just makes my whole wlan connection go dead
<BluesKaj> cool, Deepthought , glad to hear the settings worked ! :)
<dwidmann> serguma: screenshot, that's worth a bug report too
<dwidmann> serguma: kde4 is still full of a lot of problems .... nowhere near as mature as KDE3
<serguma> ok, i'll brb, first I want to show it to you to see if it's a known problem or not :S
<serguma> dwidmann: yeah, I know, but if we don't test it it'll never be as good as KDE3 :P
<Deepthought> BluesKaj:  yep, and it gives me the joy of tuning my rig all over again; plus the stress-relieving feeling that I can ' reset'  it if stuff gets weird...
<serguma> brb
<dwidmann> serguma: that's true .... which is why I'm running KDE4 too (with a few KDE3 apps mixed in where I need them (ie: gwenview, knetworkmanager, konversation,amarok, kmix ....)
<marc0s> can somebody point me out how to configure dolphin/kde/whatever not to ask for sudo password for mounting a disk partition (not an external disk but a sata drive)... with USB disks i have no problem...
<rohan> kde4 is meant to be "usable" from kde 4.1 onwards, but many people are already using it
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: do you think it would be a good idea to check those broken dependencies still ?   Or is that best left to crisis-management situations (if it ain' t broke, don't fix it maybe)
<rohan> marc0s: use "visudo" and add the word NOPASSWD in the last line
<Deepthought> /identify Deepthought moi
<marc0s> i can type in the password but afterwards i have to open dolphin with sudo...
<Deepthought> join #nickserv
<rohan> so, the last line will read - %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<marc0s> rohan: not a solution ... :)
<dwidmann> rohan: without loads of bug reports though it might not quite get there by 4.1 though ...
<rohan> marc0s: why?
<Deepthought> /nickserv
<marc0s> rohan: i don't want to run dolphin with sudo and not ask me a password for that
<dwidmann> marc0s: you'd have to edit your fstab, probably
<marc0s> what i want is to get the partition mounted as if it was an usb drive
<rohan> marc0s: ah ok..
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, there is a way in synaptic to fix broken packages , which from what i've been told is the same and safer than the command i gave you.
<Sevenhill> Hi There
<rohan> dwidmann: it's a chicken-and-egg situation, sadly
<dwidmann> marc0s: add "user" to the options part of that line of your fstab( the one corresponding to that partition)
<marc0s> dwidmann: so i understand that are not handled equally external and disk drives, right?
<Sevenhill> is that console color bug fixed ?
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: ehm, search for 'broken' , right ?
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, in synaptic under edit/fix broken packages
<dwidmann> rohan: kind of, and even at 4.1 there will still be  a lot of problems, I say 4.2 will be the more usable one (a lot of apps haven't made it in yet, but will be in at 4.1 .... they'll be needing lots of bug reporting love and will probably be straightened out by 4.2)
<Bauldrick> im trying to mount a mac drive, but it only mounts read only? i want to write to it
<rohan> dwidmann: well, let's hope for the best :)
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: ok, I' ll check it out.
<_sourcemaker> are there newsgroups for kubuntu?
<dwidmann> marc0s: they're handle just the same for the most part
<serguma> backk
<dwidmann> marc0s: in fact, I can't think of any situations where they aren't
<rohan> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223246 ---> i'd be thankful if someone can confirm this bug
<Sevenhill> is there any devel channel for kubuntu ?
<flipstar> _sourcemaker: there are severel mailing lists
<serguma> dwidmann: bugs are really picky, happened everytime before, and now I'm not able to repro it :(
<serguma> perhaps next time I reboot
<coreymon77> Sevenhill: yes, #kubuntu-devel
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: Found it, clicked it, nothing happened; that means everything is in order, right ?
<Sevenhill> coreymon77: thx
<marc0s> dwidmann: uhm... but my usb drives are mounted without typing in any sudo password... maybe it's an udev thing??
<coreymon77> marc0s: usb keys are different than external hard drives
<kaminix> Strange error when trying to mount an usb harddrive automaticall (by just plugging it in):  'A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")'
<kaminix> The device didn't mount correctly
<dwidmann> marc0s: maybe,k iono
<coreymon77> !paste | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kaminix> Uhm... isn't that for multiple lines only coreymon77?
<dwidmann> serguma: funny how that works sometimes, but you can still make the bug without the screenshot and atttach the next time you're able to reproduce it
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, usually yes :)
<serguma> dwidmann: I report it as a ubuntu bug? because I can't find the kubuntu option :(
<dwidmann> serguma: right
<serguma> dwidmann: do I mention any package?
<dwidmann> serguma: I think the package would probably be kdebase-workspace-bin
<serguma> no mention of kde4?
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: gooood.   Still, very convenient stuff, synaptic and all that other ubuntu automagics; makes it much easier to handle.   But it' s really a pity it makes it harder to understand wht's going on behind all that, I wish now I had stuck around a little longer in one of those frustrating stone-age linuxes trhat I tried over the years, because I'm not that good at the terminal
<dwidmann> serguma: that's the package that plasma (kde4 desktop & panel) is included in
<serguma> dwidmann: ah, it's not the same for kde3?
<serguma> sorry, still learning :$
<dwidmann> serguma: most of the kde4 packages are marked with a -kde4 at the end, but not this one apparently.
<serguma> dwidmann: ok, thanks :)
<Freddy2> hi
<serguma> dwidmann: do you think Not able to execute system programs as superuser from console is a good summary?
<serguma> i'm spanish and my English isn't quite as good as most of you, so I don't know if everything I write sounds right
<dwidmann> serguma: that should work, be sure to get more specific in the actual message though
<dwidmann> serguma: your English seems pretty good to me
<serguma> dwidmann: thx :)
<Freddy2> serguma: que te pasa? a ver, dile al chache fredi xD
<serguma> Freddy2: nada, aqui escribiendo un bug report, a ver si me apaño :S
<Freddy2> anyway, can you add kde4 into a kde 3.5.x based version? (i mean, 8.04)
<dwidmann> Freddy2: you can have both installed side by side
<Freddy2> the goal is being able to select the one you prefer at.. kdm
<dwidmann> yes to that too
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, the terminal is a an ongoing learning experience IMO and i don't think it will ever end for me either.
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> since going to hardy, whenever i start an x program from konsole, it comes with no window decorations. starting from xterm works. any ideas anyone?
<Deepthought> BluesKaj: you do have a point there... I know I' m getting somewhere with it from time to time, at least I CAN use it, wich is a lot more than most users that migrated from windoze
<acer4920> selam turk varmı
<acer4920> selam arkadaslar
<rohan> eMaX: for example?
<pteague_laptop> anybody know how to disable the touchpad tap is a click?  apparently mine is overly sensitive
<dwidmann> pteague_laptop: I know how, one sec
<rohan> pteague_laptop: using kubuntu, i think you'd need to edit xorg.conf
<pteague_laptop> i'll be typing along & suddenly it decides to click on something... not fun ;)
<eMaX> like I start "xterm" out of "konsole". Now window border, no integration with display manager at all. I start xterm out of xterm, everything works.
<BluesKaj> Deepthought, yeah I think most of us did migrate from windows ...there some unix guys around but they're the old pros :)
<kaminix> How can I remove that really loud system BEEEEP which comes a little now and then whenever I get an e-mail and stuff like that.
<rohan> eMaX: hmm no it's working fine here
<pteague_laptop> yeah, i know i'll have to modify the InputDevice section for the synaptic touchpad, but not sure what i need to set it to
<JoshOvki> i started on a BBC :)
<dwidmann> pteague_laptop: add three lines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the Synaptics section, the first line is  ----- Option "TapButton1" "0"
<BluesKaj> kaminix, system settings/notifications/turn off all sounds
<dwidmann> pteague_laptop: the other two lines will be the same, except use TapButton2 and TapButton3
<serguma> dwidmann: you told me to write sudo 'which dolphin' for example before, no?
<eMaX> it seems to have to do with konsole. starting things from "start..." also works.
<rohan> BluesKaj: no need to really turn off *all* sounds
<esperegu> how to install plasmoids like lancelot on kubuntu?
<dwidmann> serguma: kdesu
<pteague_laptop> dwidmann> awesome, thanks :)
<dwidmann> serguma: starting graphical apps with sudo is a bad idea, it can make it so you can't log in in bad case scenarios
<serguma> dwidmann: you know the irony?
<dwidmann> serguma: not yet
<serguma> dwidmann: kdesu which doesn't work either
<acer4920> #kubuntu-turkiye
<dwidmann> serguma: !!
<dwidmann> serguma: that sucks
<serguma> yeah xD
<dwidmann> serguma: pull up konsole and type "echo $PATH"
<serguma> erguma@serguma-desktop:~$ echo $PATH
<serguma> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<serguma> serguma@serguma-desktop:~$
<dwidmann> Well, it's there, and it's first, I wonder why it's not finding the apps!
<esperegu> how to install plasmoids like lancelot on kubuntu?
<david567> hello, i need help with conky
<purpleposeidon> What's the best mp3 player to buy?
<Freddy2> xDD
<david567> if i launch it without a .conkyrc file it works but in the bottom left area, if i use the sample .copnkyrc then the screen goes black and i am forced to remove power and reboot. any help?
<purpleposeidon> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<serguma> the bug report is the following, is it OK?
<serguma> Using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4
<serguma> The bug I encountered prevents me from executing any system preinstalled program as superuser from the console.
<serguma> For example, if I want to open kate to edit a system file, and I type sudo kate I get a "command not found" message  (kdesudo kate or kdesu kate do the same thing).
<serguma> If I write kate without the sudo part it works as intended, but without superuser privileges (obviously).
<serguma> The same thing happens with dolphin, konqueror, etc.
<serguma> If I type the direct route (found with the "which" command) everything works as intended, for example "kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin//kate" opens the program without a problem.
<Freddy2> serguma: you should have used any paste website instead, such as http://www.rafb.net/paste
<serguma> sorry, not used to irc :S
<dwidmann> serguma: it's giving me a similar error, now that I look into it closer
<dwidmann> serguma: kdesudo is telling me "command not found"
<serguma> dwidmann: do you think the bug report is OK?
<dwidmann> serguma: it should be, link me to it when you're done with it, I'd like to comment on it just to help seed the confirmation of it :)
<kaminix> BluesKaj: But I want the normal sounds, just not the really loud system beep
<david567> anyone knows how to help me?
<serguma> dwidmann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/223264
<david567> or tell me where to find the basic config file for conky
<BluesKaj> sorry kaminix , dunno
<BluesKaj> kaminix, rohan , i don't like any of those sounds , so I just turn 'em all off  :)
<kaminix> BluesKaj: Me neither really, but I like to hear when getting mail and stuff...
<kaminix> Guess no sound is better than that though :p
<dwidmann> serguma: I wonder where kdesudo is getting its path from.
<Freddy2> then try kdesu echo $PATH, or something like that
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: you want to turn off the beep for kmail only?
<melkart> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/196106 <-- could somebody explain to me why the reportedly uploaded packages are not yet available?
<Freddy2> and check which user is being invoked every time you use kdesu, and where to redefine its path (assuming that's the problem)
<serguma> dwidmann: to be honest i've been using windows my whole life, so I don't get the inner workings or linux yet :(
<dwidmann> Freddy2: because it's not looking at /usr/lib/kde4/bin, which *is* in the $PATH
<serguma> of*
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: No, I have a nice pling set for KMail, but it's played at the same time as a super loud system beep which just won't go away.
<Freddy2> is  in the PATH for the current user, but kdesu will be executed by the superuser
<Freddy2> it looks like that
<dwidmann> Freddy2: kdesudo echo $PATH behaves as expected ... nothing abnormal, but it's not looking in /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<dwidmann> Freddy2: you may have a point there, perhaps I need to add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to /etc/environment, though that will mess with my KDE3
<Freddy2> you may check it
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: have you tried going to in kmail Settings --> Configure Kmail --> Accounts --> Receiveing --> Newmail notification and uncheck the "beep" check box?
<dwidmann> brb, going to reboot
<jony> i've just installed compiz fusion and ive realized that my inactive window decoration disappears when they are inactive why is that?
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: Will you look at that! Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: np
<kaminix> lol, what is up with the KGet sounds!? :D Sound of an explosion for 'all downloads are finished' :p
<Deepthough1> just testing
<jony> could anyone help me?
<esperegu> how to install plasmoids like lancelot on kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> jony: nope. because we dont know your problem
<JoshOvki> oh yes we do i just cant read
<jony> [23:35] <jony> i've just installed compiz fusion and ive realized that my inactive window decoration disappears when they are inactive why is that?
<JoshOvki> jony: i typed before i read sorry about that
<jony> sorry for being such a trouble child i've just switched from windows to linux :)
<jony> so its kind of new to me
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: there are ways to change the sound of the system beep...
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: How?
<Odd-rationale> fire up xterm and I'll show you...
<mckaycr> how do I perform an upgrade of kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hack00> hi, how can i search for a file inside a package with apt-get?
<jony> it seems like they doesnt disappears totally, i can see thin contours
<serguma> dwidmann: wb :)
<funkyjansson> jony! Could it be that you have different colors for inactive and active windows?
<serguma> dwidmann: wb again xD
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: konsole doesn't use the system beep (at least not by default) so you will have to experiment with another term suchas xterm, yakuake, or the built in terminal in konq...
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: got one of those?
<dwidmann> umm, nope, didn't work, not at all
<jony> does compiz fusion adjust that aswell?
<b3lt3r> can anyone suggest why I cannot open a remote X session displaying back to my Hardy desktop - I have commented out the -nolisten tcp line in kdmrc?
<dwidmann> I added /usr/lib/kde4/bin to /etc/environment and kdesudo still won't exec any kde4 apps without the full path :(
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: I use yakuake, it doesn't make any sounds at all I think. Only problem left doing it now is probably konqueror
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: even if you do bksp? on prompt?
<jony> because i don't have that problem if i disable compiz
<bmk789> it stopped working after upgrading to hardy
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: Yup
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: nay ways, try this in terminal: xset b 100 2000 20
<funkyjansson> yeah, install emerald, sudo apt-get install emerald
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: then see listen to the change in sound.
<funkyjansson> there u can change stuff about the windowboarders
<spiroo> It really sucks to be me. Nobody can help me anymore. I must help myself :'(
<serguma> dwidmann: so no luck this far, no :)?
<kaminix> Odd-rationale: nm, I had set it not to use system bell. Changed it to some cool visible bell now ^^
<dwidmann> hmmm, this is interesting: dpkg: /usr/lib/kde4/bin//kdesudo not found.
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: ok
<funkyjansson> kde-look.org, there u can download new boarders to use with emerald
<serguma> dwidmann: so it's not in that path?
<Odd-rationale> kaminix: here's some doc that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4075006&postcount=3
<dwidmann> serguma: no, just dpkg doesn't have any record of any package installing that file
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<kaminix> Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777. <--- Why does it keep changing itself!?
<dwidmann> wait, there it is, kdesudo-kde4, which was just being weird
<serguma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8425/ no use for that, no?
<crash_> ok. Got the WiFi card installed (I think). Now how the heck to I use it?
<cweagans> Ok, so I just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu system. Then I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop. How do I remove all the old kde3 apps?
<coreymon77> crash_: what card?
<coreymon77> cweagans: i wouldnt, there arent kde4 versions for everything yet
<crash_> coreymon77: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335, or so claims lspci
<cweagans> but there are a lot of duplicates in the menu
<serguma> dwidmann: one question, you asked me the link for the bug report before, you recieved it? you post a comment? (because I don't see one), just curious, it's my first report :)
<coreymon77> crash_: do you have any idea of the chipset?
<funkyjansson> anybody know a commandline to switch the screen used? Got two screens - one is a 16:9 TV and the default one is 4:3. It messes up the grapichs.
<crash_> coreymon77: that IS the chipset
<dwidmann> serguma: well, I'll do that now, I was hoping I could find some sort of work around first, but no such luck
<serguma> dwidmann: ok ^^
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<funkyjansson> got a ati radeon x600
<cweagans> coreymon77: there are a lot of annoying duplicates in the menu though...is there a way to remove the kde3 versions of the duplicates? or do I have to do it manually?
<crash_> coreymon77: if you're interested in the make /model, its a Zonet ZEW1502
<coreymon77> crash_: you installed the drivers already?
<crash_> coreymon77: I was kind of hoping Kubuntu would have auto-installed something
<coreymon77> crash_: well, the meta package contains all of the kde3 apps
<mckaycr> why is gksu an unknown command?
<coreymon77> crash_: whoops, wrong person
<coreymon77> cweagans: that was for you
<coreymon77> cweagans: meaning, that since there arent kde4 versions for everything, you would have to remove each of the apps you wanted to remove one by one with apt
<coreymon77> crash_: well, lets find out, type iwconfig into console and see what it gives you
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<crash_> lo and eth0, both with no wireless extensions
<cweagans> coreymon77: alright. I guess I'll do that
<cweagans> coreymon77: thanks!
<mckaycr> trying to upgrade 6.06, gksu command not found???
<coreymon77> mckaycr: what are you using gksu for?
<mckaycr> trying to upgrade
<dwidmann> serguma: commented
<coreymon77> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mckaycr> coreymon77: kubuntu
<coreymon77> crash_: okay, unfortunately, we have to use ndis for this
<serguma> dwidmann: thanks :)
<coreymon77> mckaycr: using what, adept?
<crash_> ew
<serguma> dwidmann: will they notify me if any solution is found?
<crash_> NDIS
<crash_> no linux native drivers then?
<coreymon77> crash_: sorry
<mckaycr> coreymon77: using konsole "gksu "update-manager -c""
<crash_> bah
<crash_> I can handle an NDIS wrapper install and setup.
<coreymon77> mckaycr: gksu is the gnome command
<crash_> I was just hoping there were some new drivers out that no one had seen fit to mention.
<coreymon77> mckaycr: its kdesu that you are looking fo
<coreymon77> r
<bmk789> Trevinho: are you THE trevino? with the thing over the n?
<coreymon77> crash_: is this a lappy or a desktop?
<crash_> lappy
<weswh-> i'm building a new system...been running feisty on a 5 year old box for a long time, time to change...looking to get an intel dual or quad core processor - could anyone recommend some good motherboards? or good chipsets...things that work well with kubuntu obviously
<zorglu_> so hardy got released?
<crash_> yeah
<xenol> i would like to ask in what ways is upstart better than the old sys V init?
<xenol> zorglu_: yup
<crash_> but adept crashes every time I try to install it
<zorglu_> crash_: hehe ok :)
<coreymon77> crash_: oh, well, i could suggest get a better card :P
<zorglu_> i suggest runing it in a virtual box :)
<crash_> coreymon77: what can I say man, it was a free laptop.
<mckaycr> coreymon77: I can't get 6.06 to upgrade, can I use adept?
<crash_> I'll just take it apart and see if I have a better miniPCI card laying arounf
<Itaku> on 8.04 how do i change the system beep?
<kmorrissey> hello all, has anyone had any experience with Linux Media Center (LinuxMCE)
<crash_> *sigh*
<crash_> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreymon77> mckaycr: you cant upgrade from dapper to hardy directly, i dont think
<serguma> well
<serguma> i'll be on my way
<serguma> thank you everyone :)
<serguma> dwidmann: thank you :)!
<mckaycr> coreymon77: I'm not trying to, I'm just trying to upgrade to 6.10
<b3lt3r> can anyone suggest why I cannot open a remote X session displaying back to my Hardy desktop - I have commented out the -nolisten tcp line in kdmrc?
<spiroo> Oh please someone help me. I have searched on google for several hours, being kicked from apache channel because I was taking to much place and time from them, And in channel ubuntu-server nobody answer me at all anymore. What have I done to deserve this cruelness. I have not breaking any rule in whatsoever. Please, you are my last hope of glory. I really need my server to work correct :)
<spiroo> *webserver
<coreymon77> crash_: youre card is a mrv8k
<coreymon77> crash_: you need to blacklist the including, non-working driver, and use ndis
<astera> hello. has anybody experiences on ubuntu on ASUS A7S?
<Bauldrick> trying to turn .m4p files to mp3's - any tips?? I can do .m4a but not m4p
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<coreymon77> crash_: i hate having to tell people to use ndis as much as you hate using it, but unfortunately, thats the way it is
<spiroo> I appreciate the help, thank you guys
<coreymon77> i really dont know spiroo
<coreymon77> what is your problem, if i know what to do, i will try to help, but, im not sure if i can
<spiroo> coreymon77: Do you have time and experience with apache2? If not, you could probably not help me.
<coreymon77> spiroo: nope, sorry
<astera> there are several probs. the first is i want to use my vmware files in ubuntu. do you know how??
<coreymon77> astera: umm, vmware for linux?
<spiroo> coreymon77: Its allright. Those who can apache2 cannot help me either. They do not understand what I am trying to do. So I am stucked with myself. I have been trying almost everything.
<malte_> my gidness
<astera> do i need a licenens for vmware in linux?
<JoshOvki> astera: yes
<astera> :-))
<astera> are there any other options ;-)
<spiroo> Honestly, it REALLY sucks to be me. This always happening to me. I do not doing anything wrong, cannot find any solution at all and nobody understand me. Sorry if I feel sorry for myself at the moment. But really, this just stinks so hard.
<astera> whats about virtualbox?
<spiroo> I feel like a lost morron which nobody can handle at all.
<coreymon77> spiroo: this isnt helping
<coreymon77> astera: why not use vmware?
<algyz> astera:  use vmware server, it's free
<JoshOvki> astera: virtualbox is free, although if you do install windows you need to have a licence
<astera> because i have no license for linux
<JoshOvki> (for the windows bit)
<spiroo> coreymon77: I know, but it feels a little better.
<coreymon77> astera: vmware player astera
<algyz> server :)
<algyz> server has more options ;)
<coreymon77> either one works
<crash_> coreymon77: Ok, HOW do I install and use ndis again?
<algyz> And I think it's not very hard to register in their site to get free numbers
<astera> vmware player for linux??
<Ratshell> Hello anyone here use Kde4 with Compiz-Fusion?
<algyz> astera:  vmware server ;)
<astera> to use it in ubuntu?
<algyz> yea
<coreymon77> astera: yup, player is free, open source, and its on apt!
<astera> thx
<spiroo> coreymon77: The most funny of all time, is that I have been trying to fix this all day long. I should fix my webserver so I could work with my website. And the website need to be done really soon.
<algyz> server also
<coreymon77> algyz: okay then, i dont do much virtualization on my linux box anyways, i do almost all of it on my dual core macbook
<astera> another questions. on my notebook (Asus A7S) i have a TV Tuner, but in ubuntu i can find it. whre can i get driver for that?
<algyz> astera:  lshw, maybe you'll see it
<astera> ??
<bmk789> how do i fix my audio input?
<astera> what do you mean?
<algyz> astera:  I mean terminal ;)
<coreymon77> bmk789: first you have to tell us whats wrong with it
<bmk789> im getting no audio input
<algyz> !sound | bmk789
<ubotu> bmk789: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Berzerker> anyone have some kind of solution for playing iTunes songs on kubuntu?
<kaminix> What's a good and simple to use FTP server for Kubuntu?
<astera> sorry but I don know what you mean.
<kaminix> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<algyz> kaminix:  gproftp
<_eMaX_> re
<kaminix> algyz: Thank you, I'll try it.
<_sourcemaker> i have installed the new hardy on my dad's pc.... the wlan card is not detected... what's wrong?
<algyz> kaminix:  gproftpd*
<algyz> one letter :)
<weswh-> is there a hardware guide for gusty/hardy etc?i can't find it
<_sourcemaker> on gusty... the wlan was working fine
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: you mean the wifi card?
<kaminix> algyz: No other FTP server with a Qt interface perhaps? ^^ Suppose not. :p
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77:yes
<algyz> kaminix:  this one is good and easy to use ;)
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: which card?
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: i do not know...
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: nothing special
<kaminix> algyz: Yeah, I've used proftpd before, never tried the gui though. :)
<algyz> kaminix:  apt-cache search ftp, also you can try with synaptic
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: integrated ide...
<Berzerker> _sourcemaker: sudo update-pciids
<Berzerker> _sourcemaker: then lspci
<crash_> Heh. everyone should buy coreymon77 a beer. He seems to be the only knowledge source here today :P
<kaminix> algyz: Do I want to run it standalone or inetd?
 * crash_ buys coreymon77 a frosty adult beverage
<coreymon77> crash_: thanks for the offer, but i cant drink yet :P
<crash_> I... what?
<Berzerker> no one has an answer to my question?
<crash_> Who says you cant drink?
<Berzerker> US law.
<Berzerker> probably.
<crash_> piffle
<coreymon77> Berzerker: close, but not quite
<crash_> I was drinking  before US law permitted it.
<_sourcemaker> Berzerker: is's a realteak semiconstructor
<_sourcemaker> Berzerker: why are there always so many problems with wifi...
<Berzerker> because linux was never meant to support wifi
<coreymon77> Berzerker: it works great with me
<kaminix> algyz: Never mind, running it inetd ^^
<Berzerker> coreymon77: I know it works, but it's not officially supported.
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: any idea what the card model is
<coreymon77> Berzerker: yes it is, by now
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: it's a realtek
<Berzerker> My drivers are still restricted.
<coreymon77> Berzerker: or else we wouldnt be talking about it here
<coreymon77> Berzerker: thats because most companies are arseholes and wont release open source drivers
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: realtek what?
<kicco> Berzerker: with wich facts do you say this?
<kmorrissey> can anyone here help with using linuc media center on kubuntu
<kmorrissey> linux*
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: 8185
<coreymon77> Berzerker: if it wasnt officially supported, we wouldnt be helping you here
<Berzerker> yeah, I heard you lol
<Berzerker> anyway
<Berzerker> I still need to find a solution
<kmorrissey> #linuxmce
<coreymon77> Berzerker: i thought you got it working?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I need to try and run iTunes on linux or something
<kicco> Berzerker: tried wine? in which format r then?
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: how can I fix the problem that the wlan is detected ?
<Berzerker> kicco: no I haven't
<Berzerker> hold on
<Berzerker> brb
<kmorrissey> #pclinuxos
<kmorrissey> can anyone help with media center I am new to linux
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: is the card detected?
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: no...
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: that's my problem
<kmorrissey> I been trying to migrate to Linux for 2 months now, I dont want windblows but its alot easier to setup!
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: give us a sec
<kmorrissey> okkk
<kicco> _sourcemaker: don't know tour card but tried ndiswrapper?
<coreymon77> !patience | kmorrissey
<ubotu> kmorrissey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coreymon77> kicco: no need, there is a free driver
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: I know how to configure wifi cards in linux... but the card is not detected... it's a fresh clean install 5 minutes ago.. on gusty... the wifi has been detected right
<Ratshell> Anyone here using Kde4?
<kicco> coreymon77: what about dmes when you modprobe it manually?
<kicco> dmesg*
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker:  okay, does it show up on lspci
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: yes...
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: and what does iwconfig say?
<crash_> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crash_> well that documentation was worthless
<crash_> How do I install and configure ndis?
<coreymon77> crash_: it usually helps
<coreymon77> crash_: give me a sec
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: I will try... the pc of my dad's is down stairs :-) 3 minutes
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: tell me what iwconfig says
<kicco> crash_: apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<kmorrissey> ubotu, My attitude supports linux 100% I have been searching the net for two months, I have tried over 10 different distros, I really want to give Linux a real shot I tried 4 years ago and couldnt get it right.  I know your volenteers and I commend you I just want someone to recognise I was asking for help coz in 2 months no one had ever answered me on these chat apps
<Berzerker> madwifi worked for me
<Berzerker> is anyone using compiz-fusion on hardy?
<coreymon77> Berzerker: madwifi is primarily for intel or atheros cards
<kicco> yeees!
<kicco> coreymon77: was about to say it..
<Berzerker> kicco: it's so shotty for me
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: i understand, im just a little busy at the moment
<kicco> Berzerker: which card?
<Berzerker> nvidia 8600M GT
<kmorrissey> please take your time I can wait.  Im happy to wait
<coreymon77> my opinion is never use ndis unless it is absolutely necessary
<kicco> Berzerker: drivers? nvidia-glx-new or sthing like that?
<Berzerker> yeah
<kicco> Berzerker: xorg.conf? driver is nvidia?
<Berzerker> driver is nvidia
<Berzerker> yes
<coreymon77> crash_: heres what you want
<kicco> Berzerker: glx direct rendering?
<crash_> coreymon77: complete
<kicco> glxinfo i mean
<Berzerker> kicco: how do I tell
<coreymon77> crash_: go to the wifidocs, and look at the Driver/mrv8k page
<coreymon77> crash_: that should help you with your card
<crash_> kk
<kicco> glxinfo from terminal look at the start of the list
<crash_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Berzerker> direct rendering: Yes
<raymears> hy, everyone. i have a problem. it is not really kubuntu related. it is rather a general linux issue: when i try to login, the authentication succeeds but then i get an "unable to cd to 'home/my_user'"
<kicco> shit. xserver-xgl installed?
<raymears> and i get the prompt again
<Berzerker> kicco: dunno lol
<cweagans> kmorrissey: what do you need help with?
<coreymon77> raymears: apparently your home directory either doesnt exist or is corrupted
<raymears> does anyone have any suggestions?
<kicco> apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Berzerker> apparently not then
<kmorrissey> I just want to no if anyone can help with running media center on kubuntu
<raymears> coreymon77:  well i can reach it as root, i can see everything in it
<kicco> is the processor running high when you use effects?
<kmorrissey> LinuxMCE
<Berzerker> kicco: I don't know, I switched back to kwin, let me switch again hold on
<kmorrissey> The instructions are confusing me with reference to the networking
<kmorrissey> Basicaly I understand that I should have a deadicated machine for running LinuxMCE and then network boot my other machines
<raymears> coreymon77:  the thing is i installed gentoo on another partition and i played around with the permissions of the kubuntu partition from within gentoo. but i don't believe this to be the issue
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: let me guess, you have wifi problems to right?
<Berzerker> kicco: no, I changed it to performance mode, but it's still not good
<max_> Hello, is anybody know russian channel kubuntu on this channel?
<Berzerker> kicco: the title bars on non-focused windows disappear, and I can't drag windows around
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: no extension found is the result of iwconfig
<max_> on this server*
<cweagans> kmorrissey: check your private messages.
<kmorrissey> no wifi is fine I figured that out
<coreymon77> raymears: your home directory is either non-existent, corrupted, or unable to be accessed by your user due to permissions
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: what interfaces were given?
<kicco> you should restart X if you installed xgl. how's the cube while rotating i.e.?
<kmorrissey> I cant send prv messages its blocked coz Im not registered
<cweagans> kmorrissey: ah
<Berzerker> kicco: I don't use it
<Berzerker> but I'll check
<kmorrissey> My question is, if I have a deadicated box for LinuxMCE and network boot the other machines, which one needs the nvidia graphics card in
<Berzerker> kicco: looks smooth
<cweagans> kmorrissey: probably the one that will connect to your tv (or whatever you are using for a monitor)
<raymears> coreymon77: i even did a chgrp -R myusername /home/myusername
<kmorrissey> I am using a 32" LCD
<ElVirolo> hi all
<_sourcemaker> back to gusty... everthink was working fine
<cweagans> kmorrissey: are you only using the media center features on one machine?
<kmorrissey> and also, does the TV tunner need to be in the CORE machine, or the one at the TV
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: the interfaces that were listed, was wlan0, wifi0 or anything like that in the list
<ElVirolo> sound on youtube doesn't work, which is strange since pulseaudio isn't installed under kubuntu
<kmorrissey> No I want to network around my whole house
<kicco> only title bars... which decorator have u installed?
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: now... only LO
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: there is no wifi interface
<cweagans> kmorrissey: I would try installing mythtv on the machines and find some kind of streaming media server
<_sourcemaker> coreymon77: is there any missing kernel module... maybe a bug in the new hardy distribution?
<kmorrissey> mythtv is a complete nightmere to install
<cweagans> kmorrissey: the media center features are cool, but you should start small and work up to a REALLY nice system
<cweagans> kmorrissey: ??
<kicco> btw: how' linuxmce?
<kmorrissey> I agree, but Myth is not for the beginer in Linux
<kicco> how's
<ElVirolo> ideas anyone?
<kmorrissey> The instructions are very tech, and way beyond my skills of linus
<kmorrissey> linux*
<cweagans> kmorrissey: dude....it's easy:  sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-themes
<kmorrissey> I wish there website said that!
<kicco> kmorrissey: i've been told it was easy...
<cweagans> kmorrissey: google is your friend:  http://www.google.com/search?q=mythtv+on+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<cweagans> aka: google "mythtv on ubuntu"
<cweagans> first link
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: can you type lspci into konsole and put the output on pastebin?
<raymears> coreymon77: i just added my user to the root group.... and kde starts up quite nicely. except that i've just blown the whole ubuntu security concept
<raymears> to pieces
<kmorrissey> really when you get a minute check out there website very complex instructions
<kmorrissey> Thank you I will try that
<spiroo> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS whos tha man. Now it works, untz untz untz
<coreymon77> raymears: apparently the permissions was messed up
<raymears> i know.
<coreymon77> raymears: fix them and youre fine
<raymears> any suggestions on how to fix them
<raymears> as i said, i chgrp -R ed my whole home folder
<coreymon77> do the opposite of what you did on gentoo
<cweagans> kmorrissey: btw, if you are having problems with things like mythtv, I would reccommend spending a little time familiarizing yourself with linux and how EVERYTHING works before you start on a huge networking project like the one you want to do with LinuxMCE
<kubuntu> hello dudes
<kmorrissey> Thanks for your help, its much appricated.
<cweagans> kmorrissey: no problem.
<raymears> coreymon77:  HAHA! i have been messing about with gentoo for about... 12 hours.:D
<coreymon77> raymears: you asked for a suggestion :P
<kmorrissey> Unfortunatly, I need the media center to work inorder to leave windblows behind, we use MS media center very much and if I cant figure it out I will have to revert to MS for a happy household!!!
<raymears> well.. yeah. i asked: "can you help me fix my problem?" to which your answer was something like: "fix it!":D
<coreymon77> raymears: in other words, i dont know what to do :P
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: what do you mean by networking
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: what kind of networking are you trying to do
<raymears> coreymon77:  not really. i mean, i've got it working for now... but this is an extremly ugly solution. do you know of any reason why my user partition wouldn't get mountet inspite belonging to my group?
<raymears> coreymon77: hmm.. i've just had an idea. check the permissions:D
<kmorrissey> Ok, I am trying to setup a core system running somesort of media center (maybe LinuxMCE) with 2 further systems, network booting to the media center, and then 2 laptops that authenticate and gain desktop and settings etc from the server
<coreymon77> raymears: that would help
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: you mean, you want to have 2 computers able to screen share from the first system
<Bob190> I'm installing Kubuntu and I need wireless drivers for Hardy
<kmorrissey> not screen share, the LinuxMCE website claims you can network boot the system what they call medai directors
<kmorrissey> basically making them settop boxes
<coreymon77> Bob190: what card?
<spiroo> coreymon77: Woho, I solved the problem :D
<kmorrissey> but I dont no where to put the high end graphics cards, in the core sever or in the set tops!
<coreymon77> spiroo: nice
<Bob190> coreymon77, i dunno.
<Berzerke1> kicco: xserver-xgl screwed my computer up
<kmorrissey> I think some better instruction manuals for Linux apps, would get many more people using it, Im just stubborn thats why I spent two months without any fully working computer
<Bob190> i have a dell inpison 1525 laptop.
<Berzerke1> kicco: nothing had title bars
<Berzerke1> kicco: and I couldn't click to get a textbox focus
<Bob190> *inspiron
<spiroo> coreymon77: But the solution really stinks. But it does the job anyway :D Thats all that matters. Sometimes it is good to be stubborn :D
<coreymon77> Bob190: type lspci in a konsole window for me, will you?
<Bob190> coreymon77, i'm currently in windows.
<kicco> Berzerke1 :) remove it... apt-get remove xserver-xgl. i have nvidia cards everytwhere and i have it installed
<Berzerke1> kicco: I did
<coreymon77> oh
<kicco> and? what's wrong now?
<coreymon77> Bob190: well, i cant really help without knowing what card we are talking about here
<Berzerker> kicco: well, I'm back where i started
<coreymon77> do you have any way of connecting to the internet in linux, ethernet perhaps?
<kmorrissey> another question please.  Has anyone successfully got working an app to run MSN and Yahoo chat, with cam and sound like how msn works
<coreymon77> Bob190: could you maybe connect through ethernet
<kicco> Berzerker: sorry, i need to be in front of your pc. have you checked x log in /var/log?
<JoshOvki> kmorrissey: aMSN ive got all them working on
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: i know aps that can do msn and yahoo
<JoshOvki> but thats msn only sorry
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: amsn should be able to do it
<kicco> kmorrissey:  virtualbox :(
<Bob190> coreymon77, dell wireless 1395 WLAN mini-card
<coreymon77> kmorrissey: maybe pidgin?
<kmorrissey> msn is a start thank you
<kicco> aMsn does only web/chat for msn
<crash_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kmorrissey> no pigin and kopex are no good
<kicco> kopete is great!
<kmorrissey> virtualbox?????
<kicco> :(
<coreymon77> crash_: no! you dont need ndis most of the time
<Berzerker> kicco: I'm not on a PC. XD But nah, it's ok, I'll just stick with kwin until they fix compiz.
<kmorrissey> kopete is great I agree but webcam is unprediciable and not with sound
<kicco> kmorrissey: i let you imagen what's behind my answer
<chrisrogers> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<spiroo> Does somebody except me get this error when they are closing Kate: "KDEInit could not start /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate"?
<chrisrogers> #userregistration
<chrisrogers> does anybody know where the autostart directory is?
<aLeSD> I have installed ubuntu ... can I install something to change it in kubuntu+kde4 ?
<chrisrogers> i believe so
<Berzerker> oh that reminds me
<Berzerker> what packages do I need to install to use KDE4
<nosrednaekim> aLeSD: yes.... kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Bob190> coreymon77, got that?
<nosrednaekim> ^^
<chrisrogers> hey nosrednaekim
<JoshOvki> aLeSD: you will need to install kubuntu-desktop   (for kde3) and kubuntu-kde4-desktop (for kde4)
<coreymon77> Bob190: let me guess, dell inspiron 1501 correct?
<aLeSD> nosrednaekim: it's the only one , I need ?
<JoshOvki> depending on wat 1 u want
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: hey.. aren't you the guy with the ATI logout problem?
<Berzerker> I'm already on KDE3 in Kubuntu, I just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop then?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: yea why?
<Bob190> coreymon77, 1525, actually
<kicco> Bob190: lspci from a terminal
<chrisrogers> i can't figure out how to register
<coreymon77> Bob190: unfortunately, you need to use ndis for this
<linuxguymarshall> Where do I get KDE-copiz help?
<KhaoticMind> Broadcom 4312 ?
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: you got that link for chrisrogers book marked or u want me 2 get it?
<KhaoticMind> dell 1395
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: I have it marked :)
<KhaoticMind> ?
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: alright :)
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: ?!
<nosrednaekim> haven't tested it personally though... maybe I should do that first
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: do we have a fix
<Bob190> coreymon77, don't know how. I'm installing Kubuntu through wubi
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: i have tested it
<chrisrogers> I LOVE WUBI
<chrisrogers> lol
<kmorrissey> all of a sudden mythtv is easy to install, I thank whoever told me sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-themes
<coreymon77> KhaoticMind: is the dell wireless 1390 a bcm43xx card?
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: crap.... bookmark is on the other login... could you give it to him?
<linuxguymarshall> chrisrodgers:Dont spam
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: yes, it is
<KhaoticMind> coreymon77: aye, all dell are broacdom
<chrisrogers> linuxguymarshall: it's chrisrogers no "d"
<chrisrogers> hey does anybody know where the autostart directory is?
<JoshOvki> chrisrogers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605      there is a fix for the ATI logout problem in there
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: for kde? .kde/Autostart
<chrisrogers> thanks nosrednaekim
<Bob190> coreymon77, is that good?
<coreymon77> Bob190: ya, that means we have an easier time
<KhaoticMind> JoshOvki:  there is? i've that problem, but it did not fully work...
<coreymon77> Bob190: you mind booting into linux
<JoshOvki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32      that post in particular
<Bob190> it's still installing
<KhaoticMind> coreymon77: i believe the 1390 is a 4312, as mine 1395
<coreymon77> Bob190: we need you in linux in order to do anything
<Bob190> and I have no way on the net
<coreymon77> Bob190: ethernet?
<coreymon77> anyways, i have to go for a bit, sorry all
<Bob190> coreymon77, gimmie a minute waiting for the install to finish then i'll be in linux. my friend will be back to talk to you.
<KhaoticMind> JoshOvki: nive! will try it!
<JoshOvki> KhaoticMind: wont take effect for the first reboot
<JoshOvki> but will for the second
<Bob190> shoot 1:17:12 remaining...
<chrisrogers> how does one install a .patch file
<chrisrogers> !.patch
<ubotu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<chrisrogers> that didn't help
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: how do i install a .patch file?
<ubuntu> Hi
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: farther down there are instructions for how to do that
<chrisrogers> it dosn't tell
<Berzerker> how do I access a folder on my HFS volume that's locked?
<KhaoticMind> will try it now... brb
<chrisrogers> never mind
<crash_> !ndis\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndis\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crash_> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arrrghhh> Jucato, hey i figured out where i put that x11vnc autostart line - it was in the /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession file.  where's the startup file similar to this for gnome/ubuntu?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: installing patch *crosses fingers*
<Berzerker> brb
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: do i restart now?
<pyro17_> restart?
<nosrednaekim> chrisrogers: I guess
<nosrednaekim> pyro17_: yes... it is neccesary in this case :)
<arrrghhh> or anyone for that matter... i put a startup entry for x11vnc in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession file so i could use it to login to my machine remotely after a reboot.  how can i set this same functionality on gnome/ubuntu?
<davf> how do you change system sounds in hardy heron kubuntu
<davf> kde4
<arrrghhh> davf, kde 3.5.9 or kde4.0.3?
<KhaoticMind> JoshOvki: those steps fixed the logout for me! Thanks! :)
<cpk1> davf: system settings then notifications I believe
<JoshOvki> KhaoticMind: glad to helo :)
<JoshOvki> *help
<arrrghhh> davf, yea that's the only place i know, but i'm on 3.5.9
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: you might get better help in #ubuntu
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, ok thanks
<davf> isn't one
<nosrednaekim> davf: systemsetting->notifications
<cpk1> davf: yes there is
<crash_> well, the NDIS wrapper seems to have installed ok.
<coreymon77> crash_: good
<crash_> But I cant seem to disable the drivers that installed with the OS
<chrisrogers> IT WORKS IT WORKS IT WORKS
<crash_> so ndis cant take over the device
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: holey crap it worked
<nosrednaekim> crash_: which drivers?
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: thank you so much, you have made my whole year
<crash_> mrv8k according to the wiki
<nosrednaekim> awesome awesome :) thank JoshOvki
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: you are a life saver
<davf> no only sound card option
<coreymon77> crash_: did you blacklist the preinstalled drivers?
<KhaoticMind> lol :)
<crash_> the wiki had me blasklist it, but it doesnt seem to have gone away
<JoshOvki> chrisrogers: glad to help :)
<nosrednaekim> davf: oh... sound card?
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: if it wasn't for you, i would have given up, i knew i reinstalled Kubuntu for a reason today
<coreymon77> crash_: did you unload them?
<nosrednaekim> thats in the phonon configs I'd say
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: omg you are awsome
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: sorry i yelled loud when i was able to log out
<cpk1> davf: go to the kmenu, then system settings then under looks and feel there is notifications
<crash_> coreymon77: havent got a clue. If the wiki didnt mention it, I didnt do it
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: my gf was like "calm down jeez" :D lol
<JoshOvki> lol
<JoshOvki> well as my work here is done im goin 2 sleep
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: ok i'm done
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: g'nitde
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: should he have to?
<JoshOvki> got work in the morning
<davf> no only sound card option in systems settings, notifications.
<JoshOvki> night all
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: *g'nite
<chrisrogers> JoshOvki: thanks again
<chrisrogers> aww he's gone
<coreymon77> crash_: did you blacklist them before you restarted?
<chrisrogers> :( i can't thank him enough
<coreymon77> chrisrogers: yes you can :p
<chrisrogers> nosrednaekim: you brought him to me, thank you as well, i'm going to go enjoy this now
<crash_> black listed, installed ndis, the rebooted
<chrisrogers> and i have another person to pass this patch on too
<chrisrogers> talk to everybody later
<nosrednaekim> ok.. bye
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how to get azurueus 64bit (from their website) working kubuntu 64
<ForzaPalermo> ive already download sun java from adept
<cpk1> davf: I think you are looking in the sound menu, not the notifications menu
<ForzaPalermo> i cant get it to run :(
<davf> cpk1 ok where exactly is that.
<cpk1> davf: in the system settings menu, should be the first row, under the "looks and feel" header
<davf> Yes I went there, says applications tab and one entry under title.
<davf> which doesn't do anything when I click on it.
<davf> event source: = phonon: kde multimedia library
<crash_> gar stupid wifi
<crash_> how the heck do I disable the Kubuntu built in driver
<coreymon77> crash_: sorry, im a little busy right now
<davf> awww!!!!! I understand....
<davf> Thanks, I found it. I needed to change the event source.
<crash_> coreymon77: No worries. Was a general rant while I research, not a specific request :)
<nosrednaekim> crash_: run "sudo lshw" find your wireless chip. look at the associated driver. put "blacklist drivername" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" reboot
<|neon|> e-sata hard drive it get reconginze but i have to go into settings/advance/disk&filesystem to mounted enable it everytime i reboot how can i make mount auto once i connect it? thx
<davf> Ok, I want to remove the sound that plays when you enter an box like a password box. Anyone know what it is called?
<Deepthought> is there a way in Kopete to stop the chatmember-list from always (re-) appearing at login ?  (I get tired of having to switch it off in the menu everytime and for every channel)
<cpk1> davf: new dialogue under the kwin source?
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: just readjust the size...
<nosrednaekim> to nothing
<crash_> nosrednaekim: yeah, Ive done that and was puzzling over the results. there doesnt seem to BE a driver associated with it
<Berzerker> coreymon77: I got it working
<coreymon77> Berzerker: nice
<Berzerker> but I only could transfer the M4A files
<Deepthought> nosrednaekim: that won' t work, there' s a minimum size where it stops...
<Berzerker> whcih is most of my songs anyway
<nosrednaekim> crash_: pastebin?
<Berzerker> the important ones, so I'm good.
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: you're right.
<crash_> !pastebin
<kmorrissey> Hi again, well MythTV is upan running, thanks everyone.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: yeah... mine doesn't show partitipants by default
<Deepthought> nosrednaekim: not kopete then ?   or some hiddwn setting ?
<crash_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64774/
<kmorrissey> Another issues, I cant seem to find an answer to is my hp laserjet 1600, it works, but its printing of colours is terrible, very dark and grainy any ideas please
<andres> hola
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: I'm not sure... it has never shown that window for me (yeah,kopete kde4)
<Deepthought> oh, 4  this is kde 3.9   Maybe I should try the kde4 kopete then ?   I have the kde4 runtime, so it should work, right ?
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: iirc kde4 is kde3.9 since its not final
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: yeah.. should.
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: I think he menat 3.5.9
<gnomefreak> ah
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: indeed I do, correction
<gnomefreak> if you have kde libs it should work
<gnomefreak> for 4 it should work
<nosrednaekim> Deepthought: though, warning, kopete-kde4 does not work with IRC or Jabber
<coreymon77> Deepthought: 42
<Berzerker> how can I check load from different processes
<davf> cpk1 sorry i don't exactly know what you mean.
<Bauldrick> how can i convert .m4p files to .mp3
<crash_> nosrednaekim: did you see that pastebin?
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: ahaaaa... that solves my strange bug I had earlier...  I had kopete kde4, for some reason I don' t quite get, and things got mixed up...  Then on each irc acces x crashed.. could that be it ?
<chris32882> is there anyway to move the pop-up window when a user sings on  for kopete?
<nosrednaekim> crash_: apparently, there is no accociated driver
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: maybe it would depends on the backtrace
<chris32882> signs*
<nosrednaekim> chris32882: I'm not aware of any
<crash_> so ndiswan hasnt taken over either?
<crash_> frack
<cpk1> davf: so using the pull down menu for event source select the kde window manager and then look in there for "new dialog" which is I think the the noise you want to turn off
<cpk1> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<chris32882> alright thanks, just in an odd place kinda would like it above the task bar when it pops up
<nosrednaekim> crash_: does "ndiswrapper -l" (thats a small L) list anything
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: one little thing: if it doesn' t work in IRC, then how can it 'not show chatlist'  then /   That doesn' t make sense...
<Deepthought> coreymon77: beware of mice
<xago> Hey people...I need to get a channel in spanish for kubuntu....who can tell me?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<coreymon77> Deepthought: lol
<xago> ubotu: thanks!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davf> cpk1 ok, the sound is made when the box disappears.
<edward_> I keep getting these messages popping up all over the place from KopeteKDE4 and I disabled bubbles but it failed toget rid of these
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: i would have to look at it before i can say why. maybe mixed up libs not running the 4.0 libs that are needed with 4.0 kopete?
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64776/
<edward_> they're little boxes that keep popping up every time i get sent a message
<davf> cp1k but this is definately the area though.
<edward_> ooh here we go, sorry to bother you
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: are you talking about myg bug now ?   or the chatlist thing ?
<cpk1> davf: then maybe "delete dialog" either way, I would look around in the kde window manager area, since the sound is probably coming from that
<nosrednaekim> crash_: and "iwconfig" isn't showing a wireless device?
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: can be both i assume ive never had your chatlist bug
<crash_> nosrednaekim: It is not listing any wireless device.
<davf> cpk1 I think I found it "Window Unmaximize" thanks for the help.
<nosrednaekim> crash_: uhhg , thats nasty. never seen that before
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: no wait, we' re getting mixed up here, there' s no bug wih the chatlist, I just want it out of the way, but it always reappear if I start kopete anew
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: ah im not sure i dont use kopete anymore :(
<crash_> hence my frustration :P
<edward_> Okay, I still failed. How do I get rid of annoying messages popping up from KopeteKDE4 whenever somebody sends me a message?I
<nosrednaekim> edward_: kopete->settings->configure notifications
 * gnomefreak sorry im all over 20 channels and noone but this channel is letting me go cook
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: the bug was x resetting at opening an IRC-channel, and since you said kopete for kde4 doesn' t work with irc I made the connection
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: what do you use then ?
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: for irc i use irssi
<crash_> nosrednaekim: is it possible that lspci misidentified the chipset?
<gnomefreak> for aim i use pdgin but im on aim for 5 minutes a year
<|neon|> e-sata hard drive it get reconginze but i have to go into settings/advance/disk&filesystem to mounted enable it everytime i reboot how can i make mount auto once i connect it? thx
<Deepthought> gnomefreak: does that have other protocols too ?   or just IRC ?
<nosrednaekim> crash_: I very much doubt it
<gnomefreak> Deepthought: just irc
<edward_> nosrenaekim: thanks
<Deepthought> hm, would not be for me, I like to keep track of all IM-stuff at once.
<crash_> nosrednaekim: faulty cardbus drivers?
<nosrednaekim> crash_: thats definately possible
<crash_> this doesnt make any sense
<crash_> !disable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|neon|> e-sata hard drive it get reconginze but i have to go into settings/advance/disk&filesystem to mounted enable it everytime i reboot how can i make mount auto once i connect it? thx
<crash_> How do I disable drivers again?
<SlimeyPete> there's a blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d iirc
#kubuntu 2009-04-20
<drbobb> hello, is sftp support broken in jaunty's dolphin?
<usuario> angelamtuzze@oi.com.br
<usuario> angelamtuzze@oi.com.br
<usuario> tuzze
<akoe> allow
<Onion834> Hello, How can I set current song played in Amarok as Kopete status message?
<Onion834> I have enabled "Now Playing Plugin". Since I am using Amarok 1.4, I haven't set "use specific media player" option. It only lists Amarok 2.
<Onion834> any work around?
<Sonnentae> can anyone help me speed up my local mail??
<fujimitsu> how to disable auto-away in quassel?
<Sonnentae> does anyone else have really slow local mail when testing a site locally?
<wafic> hello all
<bishopz> ok. i have a big question for someone
<oscar> español
<oscar> ubuntu español
<bishopz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oscar> español
<oscar> holaaa
<oscar> ai alguien
<bishopz> No takers?
<bishopz> anyone? cmonnnnn
<oscar> ey
<oscar> nesecito ayuda
<kanonmat_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kanonmat_> :)
<oscar> tach
<bishopz> :)
<kanonmat_> varsågod
<bishopz> damn the help chat fell off
<bishopz> !usb boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot
<bishopz> !@#!@#!@#
<supernix> I have ubuntu what is the easiest way to add Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<kanonmat_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/?
<kanonmat_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<kanonmat_> maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<kanonmat_> supernix: do you want to remove gnome?
<supernix> Don't get me wrong I love KDE based Linux but I do want to keep my Gnome install
<supernix> Those training wheels will comei n handy for my wife to learn to use Linux
<kanonmat_> hmm, i think there should be some better guide someshere
<Dragnslcr> supernix- you can just install kubuntu-desktop and you'll get all the default Kubuntu programs
<kanonmat_> what happens to gdm/kdm, Dragnslcr?
<supernix> Kewl
<supernix> I did find this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<supernix> so I just install kubuntu-desktop and that will install the defaults great
<katie> hey, my web browsing applications freeze often when a page is loading (and it's both firefox & galeon, so it seems like it's not the browser itself)-- any ideas?
<supernix> I see kdebase
<supernix> that is in synaptic
<supernix> hmm there seems to be a disconnect from the instructions to the actual package listing in synaptic
<supernix> I did see a listing for kubuntu-default-settings
<sft> hi
<sft> hello my friend
<Dragnslcr> kanonmat_- not sure which gets used, but they both have options for what session type to use when you log in
<liangzhichao> hi
<liangzhichao> sft : hello
<liangzhichao> bot
<kanonmat_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<supernix> ok
<liangzhichao> hello, how to speak to bot?
<supernix> I had to type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kanonmat_> perhaps the guide was old, supernix
<supernix> The should do a meta package named kubuntu-desktop as well
<supernix> I thought long and hard about should I or should I not stick with working with the Ubuntu desktops and after talking to many people I decided it was the most user friendly and stable version
<Dragnslcr> liangzhichao- ubottu responds to anything starting with !
<kanonmat_> aptitude search and aptitude show are  handy
<supernix> I did try OpenSuse for a while but it just don't seem right
<supernix> I also own all the official Ubuntu books as well another plus to sticking with Ubuntu
<supernix> need to start seeing some Kubuntu books though
<kanonmat_> good :)
<liangzhichao> Dragnslcr thanks
<liangzhichao> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<supernix> If I don't stop playing with this thing I will never get my C programming project done though
<kanonmat_> ah, kde and gnome are just the icing of the cake
<supernix> I know my professor says that they use Fedora only because it comes in the books they get but says that he only uses the command line only anyway so they are all equal to him
<supernix> I will always love my GUI though
<supernix> it agravates me that we did not design the first GUI prorgam all semester in programming class
<sft> Is there anyone know how to build the mips cross-compilation environment?
<sft> Is there anyone know how to build the mips cross-compilation environment?!
<magaio> Does anyone have Japanese input working with Jaunty?
<solid_liq> does anyone in here even speak japanese?
<supernix> Ah that was quick
<supernix> Now I have KDE installed
<supernix> I might be mislead but it seems like all the joy of a mac except it is free and runs on my Intel CPU
<kanonmat_> good
<supernix> ichi ni san ... go rokuy shishi hachi kuy ju
<supernix> kyu
<supernix> oops
<supernix> I only learned japanese as it pertained to shotokan
<supernix> How do i make the clock show in 12 hour format instead of 24 hour format
<xevix> people leave too quick, heh, i have japanese input working with scim in jaunty
<kanonmat_> isnt there a time and date setting?
<supernix> There is but it does not say anything about 12/24 hour setting
<kanonmat_> maybe in the more global system settings
<kanonmat_> im on kde3, idk :)
<kanonmat_> im going away...
<Dragnslcr> supernix- System Settings -> Regional & Language
<supernix> Thanks Dragnslcr
<yefrid> hola
<michael_> Servus
<cagc4> hola tengo problemas con kubuntu 9.04 mi interfaz se bloquea mucho
<cagc4> saben q pueda ser?
<cagc4> al inicio de session se muere mi mouse y me teca reiniciar varas veces
<qcontinueum> greetings
<qcontinueum> none of my keyboard shortcuts work, like alt-tab and alt-f2. any ideas how to fix?
<egork> cagc4, no soy un channel op ni nada, pero mira que dice: Jaunty/9.04 support only in #ubuntu+1
<make> 大家好
<siavash_> can someone tell me how i can change my computer name?
<ipwnu> siavash: man hostname
<FloridaGuy> how do i add kde 4.2.2 to the repo
<siavash_> thx
<calamari> when I boot up to kdm (kde 3 version), my keyboard and mouse are frozen, and I have to restart kdm to unfreeze them.  anyone know how to fix this?
<JT|work> does anyone know what command is run in kde 3 when you go K menu -> Logout -> Suspend or Power Manager -> Suspend? I used to have keyboard hotkey to suspend and I'd like to set that up again
<JT|work> I know sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh works, but then I would have to get sudo to run that with no password
<Level1> hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu and I can't get past the keyboard layout screen
<linuxmce> hola
<linuxmce> Hello!
<linuxmce> I need some help
<linuxmce> with LinuxMCE
<Omoikane_> The bar on firefox in ubuntu keeps disappearing and when I right click on anything it flashes I keep having to reload a freash FF install to get it to work again. I have been dealing with this for a few months now and no one has any idea why it's happening or how to fix it. Any ideas?
<supernix> The tabs on my FF look so ugly compared to the way they look in GNOME
<supernix> what can I do to fix this ?
<boboso> how would i get to a prompt to boot kubuntu with acpi off after i have kubuntu already installed?
<boboso> anybody else getting this msg on boot and if so know how to fix it?  ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0
<aenima1891> hello!
<||arifaX> Hi, I want to report a bug. I am logged in to launchpad but cannot find the "button"
<||arifaX> got it now :)
<noaXess> one of my system is diving and gets a fsck error on root filesystem.. i'm no in the maintenance console on this machine..
<noaXess> i run now  fsck -nvf /dev/sda1 with no errors
<noaXess> is that the right, first step?
<tedy> how i can go in youtube i cant watch the videos
<yao_ziyuan> is there a tool which i can use to find out non-system processes, for potential viruses?
<tedy> Riddel: can you help me?
<tedy> heloooo
<thebe> hello, I get message can't yp_bind: Reason: Domain not bound
<thebe> How to solve this problem in NIS configuration??
<ryan_> WHATS THE CHANNEL FOR COMPIZ?
<ryan_> #COMPIZ
<realmatt> in perl I can write an if statement in one line like this "$var = "foo" if (1==1);"  is there an equivalent in php?
<altrortla> #windows
<ct529> hi everybody!
<Guest17115> hello dr. nick
<ct529> does anyone know of good videoconferencing tools on kubuntu?
<benjamin__> my firefox install won't launch unless i launch it as root, thoughts?
<dig> change permissons?
<benjamin__> where are the files that i would need to change the permissions on?
<utente> ssssssssssssss
<dig> benjamin__: can you do "ls -la /usr/bin/firefox" & post the output
<level1> hi, I have adobe flashplayer, but there doesn't seem to be sound on youtube videos.  What should I do?  Also, has gnash been able to support youtube by now?
<benjamin__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-04-19 22:18 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<benjamin__> level1: i know in a previous version of kubuntu, i had to install a seperate flash/sound library
<level1> benjamin__: that sucks.  What was it called?
<benjamin__> level1: i'm sorry, i don't recall
<Jonie> why i got no sound with my amarok2.0.2, and fond nothing error output!
<benjamin__> Jonie: does sound work in other programs?
<Jonie> benbloom:  yeah, all codecs i ever installed
<Jonie> benjamin__: yeah, all codecs i ever installed
<benjamin__> so something like Kaffeine does output sound?
<Jonie> benjamin__:  i didn't install kaffeine, my smplayer works fine
<benjamin__> hmm, i don't know then
<benjamin__> come back when there's more people on, or try the forums
<Jonie> i'm every weird what happen to that!
<menace82> hi... i am looking for a real time video editor for linux...
<Jonie> benjamin__:  anyway, thx
<menace82> can anyone suggest something?
<Jonie> i have no idea with that, men
<keldrona> HELP ME!!! HELP ME!!!
<keldrona> PLEASE
<Jonie> <_<
<ct529> keldrona: explaining the problem would help
<keldrona> I have 2 computers: a notebook with kubuntu 8.04, which connects on internet by gprs; and a laptop whit kubuntu 8.10 without internet connection. I have a problem pairing my mobile with kubuntu 8.10... Is there a way to share my internet connection with a cable? I DON'T HAVE ANY ADSL AT HOME!!! HELPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!
<level1> is there some sort of trick to making gnash work?  I installed it and restarted firefox... no gnash
<Jonie> oh, god! an internet conection sharing question, who knows the answer!
<menace82> keldrona, you will need:
<menace82> an ethernet cable
<menace82> and
<Jonie> and what menace82?
<menace82> i'm trying to find the app...
<menace82> i dont remember the name...
<menace82> :P
<keldrona> menace82: I have got it!
<keldrona> :-)
<Jonie> keldrona:  and you got it to work, share to surf web and anything?
<keldrona> "forgotting the things is the first step to happiness"
<menace82> ok...
<menace82> and Firestarter
<keldrona> Jonie: I need this because I have problem pairing my mobile with my pc, otherwise I would be ok"
<menace82> firestarter will help you to share you internet connection...
<menace82> through a internet sharing wizard
<keldrona> menace82: have I got firestarter on kubuntu 8.10 or do I have to download it?
<menace82> no... install it via adept
<menace82> or "sudo apt-get install firestarter" in a console window
<keldrona> menace82: I can't install it... I don't have internet connection
<keldrona> or at least on my laptop
<Jonie> keldrona:  well, i got your words. the key words it pairing the mobile and the pc.
<Jonie> s/it/is
<menace82> keldrona, you have to install it on the laptop that has internet connection
<keldrona> Jonie: the problem is that, I create a vwdial connection, but when I try to connect, the mobile asks me for a pin, but I can't verify it on pc, and the connection is lost.
<menace82> keldrona, your modem model name is?
<keldrona> Jonie: Somebody told me to download the last versions of bluez and obex-server, but I can't donwload them because I don't have internet connection
<menace82> huawei 220?
<Jonie> keldrona:  i always want an apps to finish the paring my mobile with pc 2~!
<keldrona> menace82: Nokia 6330 + Bluetooth key bekonnekt
<yaa__> hi all
<aza> any ipod software for kubuntu ?
<yaa__> everybody : have a nice day ;)
<aza> you tii
<Jonie> keldrona:  my cell is nokia 5500, but i never found that kind of apps.
<menace82> unfortunately i have no knowledge on gprs connection via mobile phones...
<menace82> only via mobile broadband modems such as huawei
<menace82> :(
<keldrona> menace82: thank you as well
<keldrona> :-=
<keldrona> :-)
<Jonie> menace82:  that's earsy conection via mobile broadband modems
<menace82> yes, i know... network manager :P
<Jonie> 0_0
<menace82> one-click-connect...
<menace82> on jaunty, at least...
<MaGicKanGaRoo> its quiet, too quiet.....
<Laeborg> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<larsaam> hi! how to start the display setup from a terminal?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> larsaam you mean the x11 setup?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if thats what you mean
<larsaam> MaGicKanGaRoo: sort of, Kmenu>system settings>Display
<MaGicKanGaRoo> oh, not sure, sorry.
<MaGicKanGaRoo> unless you mean the aticonfig tool?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> thou you need ati card
<xorred> setxkbmap -option -option grp_led:scroll,grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,caps:escape
<xorred> this line is in my keyboard layout settings
<xorred> I want to change the escape with enter
<xorred> but it does not allow me to edit the line...
<xorred> how can I edit it and where?
<ubuntu> hello, i have a big problem and i need help!
<ubuntu> i reinstalled kubuntu jaunty rc and removes my root partition, but my home partition is still in use, but it is encrypted by ecryptfs!
<ubuntu> i cannot see my data anymore
<ubuntu> does anybody know how i can decrypt my /home partition?
<xorred> no you cannot decrypt it
<xorred> should have thought beforehands.. that's why it's encryption
<xorred> so somebody could not decrypt it...
<ubuntu> yes but i know my password
<xorred> well then... I don't know :)
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> not good
<ubuntu> anybody ?
<larsaam> MaGicKanGaRoo: Thanks :)
<chris062689> Hello world! :D
<simba_> where is channel list in quassel?
<yaa_> -/list
<bazhang> simba_, better to use alis
<bazhang> simba_, /msg alis help
<simba_> thanx
<simba_> miss my good old xchat....gonna see if i can get used to this thing before i get xchat :P
<MaGicKanGaRoo> where are you getting stuck ubuntu?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sounds like you reinstalled and then remounted your home partition right?
<ct529> has anyone ever used "creative labs" with Kubuntu?
<yaa_> SHOLE.RU
<yaa_> What kind of idiot would want to register such a domain name?!
<yaa_> Well, I did...
<yaa_> oi
<FernandoLB> Hello. I'm looking for a way to make pulseaudio work with KDE. Any links ? (Jaunty)
<bazhang> yaa_, please stay on topic
<yaa_> i didnot mean))
<bazhang> yaa_, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<bolt__> hiya
<ubuntu> does anybody know how i can decrypt my /home partition using ecryptfs?
<ubuntu> i reinstalled jaunty by deleting root ( / ) , but my encrypted /home partition was untouched
<ubuntu> bur now i only see one file on /home, called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<ubuntu> but i cannot launch it
<bazhang> ubuntu, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion/support
<ubuntu> i appreciate any help
<ubuntu> ok
<JuJuBee> anybody here good with rsync?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<[-Haza-]> Afternoon folks.. Should i be able to install Firefox 3 using the sudo apt-get install command in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<[-Haza-]> Maybe a better question is... is FF in the repositories?
<simba_> yes
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: sure. sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> its ver 3.08
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: hmm
 * [-Haza-] tries again
<[-Haza-]> Maybe i missed something
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install firefox
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Okay. Aside fom the obvious.. what are those commands doing?
<[-Haza-]> Upgradinbg the repository reference / index or something?
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: update checks what is on the repos and lets your system know what is available
<simba_> the upgrade upgrade your system
<ActionParsnip> upgrade will perform an upgrade of your system (but not kernel)
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Ahh interesting
<ActionParsnip> the last part installs the firefox metapackage
 * [-Haza-] likes to learn :D
<ActionParsnip> if you want to upgrade the whole show use: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: I *think* i need to upgrade my KDE..
<simba_> aptitude seems to run into less problems than apt-get
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: upgrade will do that
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Im a little worries though as i had some really bad graphical glitches when i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> simba_: ive personally used only apt-get and had zero issues but its a case of !worksforme
<[-Haza-]> this is a laptop ive installed kubuntu 8.10 onto
<[-Haza-]> And i do now know for sure if the graphics drivers are happy :(
<rmrfslash> Haza: Nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: you could run    glxinfo | grep -i direct
<[-Haza-]> rmrfslash: Im afraid i cannot remember
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Can you quickly explain what that will do?
<[-Haza-]> The grep is to search for strings of text right?>
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: its a querying tool for video, i'm piping it into grep as I only want certain parts
<ActionParsnip> [-Haza-]: try glxinfo without then with the grep part
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Ahh. pretyy clever ;)
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: 2 seconds
<[-Haza-]> i'll log the laptop onto IRC so i canst pastebin some output (if your interested)
<rmrfslash> Anyone have experiences w/ suspend-to-ram where most of the time it will resume, but sometimes it will just hang (black screen)
<HazaL> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<HazaL> whoops
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: "direct rendering: Yes"
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: looks like you are drivered up
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga you will see what video card you have
<hongdengdao> 能说中文吗？
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: If i remember.. i was informated that my computer had to use propritary graphics drivers (as well as network drivers)
<kok> hi all,
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: as is the case some time
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: The little interface had the networked drivers maked green (activated)
<HazaL> but not the graphics drivers
<hongdengdao> thannks
<hongdengdao> i 'll go chinese channel
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: what video card does the command say you have
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: Sorry i must have missed the command..
<ActionParsnip> HazaL: lspci | grep -i vga
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: Heheh, whoops
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<HazaL> ActionParsnip: I hope that means something to you! :D
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rmrfslash> The binary ATI driver doesn't work w/ 9.04 (from my experience)
<rmrfslash> fglrx
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Cheers. I'll work through that
<rmrfslash> open source drivers (radeon and radeonhd) do work tho
<rmrfslash> And I think my resume issue derives from those friggin' drivers
<basse> hi, test driving Jaunty, and i have strange problem. Gimp doesn't recognize any other file formats than .xcf.  so i can't open anything else.. anyone noticed something like this?
<rmrfslash> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but gimp is a gnome thing... jaunty shouldn't really affect it.
<victim> basse: no
<kok> how to start explorer to konsole?
<rmrfslash> kok: like, start dolphin from konsole?
<victim> basse: you can right click an image file and select 'open with' there should be an option for gump
<rmrfslash> basse: The last time I used GIMP I noticed that it did not open some files from the command line *or* by using Options>Open With. You had to open GIMP and then manually open the file within it.
<basse> victim: might be something from my upgrade then.. i have some other strange issues too.. like gimp dialogs missing characters like underscore and dot...
<rmrfslash> basse: hmm... could be the GTK compat in KDE. You used to be able to tweak GTK rendering stuff in System Settings > Appearance i.e. what style to apply. I remember firefox checkboxes and scroll bars were all funky unless you tweaked those things.
<kok> rmrfslash: I'm update Kubuntu and Error Wireless driver firmware b43. Startx doesn't work :(
<rmrfslash> kok: ouch
<kok> what happend :D
<rmrfslash> kok: I have no freakin clue. firmware error is not kubuntu related
<rmrfslash> kok: or at least I don't think it is. Not that I can imagine the wireless firmware having anything to do w/ startx
<rmrfslash> kok: So you have no display?
<kok> startx after display is ok
<kok> but menu doesn't work :(
<kok> alt+space work command
<rmrfslash>  kok: maybe someone else can help w/ this, I'm not sure how to remedy this... w/o just googling around
<rmrfslash> kok: suffice it to say, the upgrade didn't go so well. what did u upgrade from? 8.10?
<simba_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<rmrfslash> simba_: why refer to programming editors?
<simba_> rmrfslash: i was looking for my self ;)
<simba_> because eclipse wanted to install gnome
<rmrfslash> simba_: yeah... it's java + GTK
<simba_> just wanted the java bit,
<rmrfslash> simba_: As soon as I hear Java I want to run
<rmrfslash> simba_: jvm on linux has a tendency to go crazy
<simba_> been doing php.....but got some crazy query's so i need something that does'nt time out and can display tetris while it is working, so i was thinking java...but not wasting 500 mb on grome for eclipse, so i need something kde but similar. ;)
<rmrfslash> I like PDT
<rmrfslash> based on eclipse
<rmrfslash> it's the open source version of Zend Studio
<simba_> in repos, or source awail?
<rmrfslash> They offer an "all-in-one" on the site for linux
<rmrfslash> so you don't need to do anything
<rmrfslash> just untar it and run ./eclipes
<rmrfslash> \./eclipse
<rmrfslash> jesus\
<rmrfslash> ./eclipse
<rmrfslash> there.
<padi> hi all. Big problem here, not even google seems to know an answer: I can't uninstall the packet lmodern.
<rmrfslash> I don't think it's in the ubuntu repos
<rmrfslash> I don't think the site ever mentioned there was a deb or anything
<padi> I get the following error
<rmrfslash> sudo apt-get remove --purge lmodern?
<padi> http://pastebin.com/m307dd95f
<padi> rmrfslash: same!
<padi> and here's the updmap errorlog: http://pastebin.com/m334b5179
<rmrfslash_> ooo... more 9.04 updates
<rmrfslash_> one day I'm hoping for the update that fixes all of my issues
<rmrfslash_> rmrfslash-v1.0
<rmrfslash_> why do I get nvidia updates when I don't even *have* an nvidia card?
<padi> LOL
<padi> I can rewrite the /var/lib/texmf/web2c/updmap.cfg but after that it reverts to the state it was before!
<fuzzy_> is it possible to install kubuntu from  crunchbang
<fuzzy_> ?
<Pici> fuzzy_: You probably should ask them that, we don't know how they have their repositories setup.  Note: We don't really support unofficial (K)Ubuntu derivitives here.
<fuzzy_> ok..
<DanDan> Hello .. Im on Ubuntu 8.04.. a month ago I was trying to upgrade to 8.10 "Interpid" while upgrading I got disconnected .. after that I restarted and then I couldnt get access to   Gnome nor KDE4 only KDE3 .. as it states a problem with Xorg Server , and when I was trying to upgrade some packages in KDE using Adapt ..I got an error that the packages are broken..
<fabio_> olá
<fabio_> olá
<DanDan> hello ... Im having a problem with my Xorg server as I cant seem to log into Gnome and KDE4 .. only KDE3 .. as this problem happened after I was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 .. but it wasnt completed as I got Disconnected ... and now I cant even upgrade any package .. as some are broken :S and I cant do anything using the update manager ! :( please help !
<Jonie> what do you guys think about oracle buy sun?
<victim> Jonie: ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sledge> oh dear, my gf stepped on my laptop. ;(
<genii> Hopefully she wasn't wearing cleats
<devilsadvocate> sledge: so i suppose its a good sign you are able to sign on here to talk about it
<sledge> devilsadvocate: I think of it as a bad sign, since I am not using my laptop atm. :>
<devilsadvocate> sledge: oh. sorry :P
<devilsadvocate> sledge: you have my sympathy
<ardian> hallo
<padi> guys
<padi> using latex
<padi> how can I make paragraph numbering consecutive over sections? Like in a law book
<padi> every paragraph number is unique
<kanonmat_> DanDan: try  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kanonmat_> it helps sometimes
<DanDan> Kanonmat_ done that :) .. It didnt help me :( ... Im trying this : removing Gnome files and now updating them ill see how that goes
<kanonmat_> you cannot start X?
<kanonmat_> oh, only kde3, ok
<DanDan> Kanonmat : .. no I can't .. I dont know it got complicated .. but the 1st error msg was " couldnt start X server "
<DanDan> Kanonmat_ thnx tho :)
<kanonmat_> i think there might be a problem with conflicting kde versions
<kanonmat_> i dont think gnome is the cause
<dstar_> Is 'uuid <uuid>' instead of 'root (hdx,y)' *buntu specific? I can't find it documented anywhere....
<kanonmat_> uuid is general :)
<kanonmat_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uuid
<kanonmat_> try this: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dstar_> kanonmat_: I know root=UUID=<uuid> is, it's 'uuid <uuid>' instead of 'root (hdx,y)' that I'm wondering about...
<genii> It's a grub thing and not an *buntu thing
<kanonmat_> from my menu.lst:
<kanonmat_> root            (hd0,1)
<kanonmat_> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=UUID=907fd277-69f4-47d2-bf0d-3f3ddc9c1be0 ro vga=773 splash
<dstar_> kanonmat_: from mine (on my ubuntu laptop):
<dstar_> uuid            29a2f8f2-4bfb-4e75-abef-c5f4cc40a3a0
<dstar_> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-14-generic root=UUID=29a2f8f2-4bfb-4e75-abef-c5f4cc40a3a0 ro  single
<dstar_> genii: is it documented anywhere?
<kanonmat_> are you using grub2?
<dstar_> kanonmat_: not according to dpkg. 'dpkg -l grub\*' only shows grub as being installed.
<genii> dstar_: Probably in the main grub documentation somewhere, which you could get from somewplace like http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<genii> dstar_: The uuid feature I first saw sometime in 2006
<dstar_> genie: I was looking through that last night and couldn't find any reference to uuid... although it was about 2am, so maybe I should look again.
<kanonmat_> i cant find anything about uuid in http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html    thats odd
<dstar_> kanonmat_: Neither can I....
<kanonmat_> if it boots, keep it. if it dont, change to the old root(hdx,y) syntax
<petsounds> hello folks, i have an error when entering grub screen. it says Error 1 : File name must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<sledge> peterhil: Did you do a manual grub-install?
<sledge> err.
<sledge> petsounds: Did you do a manual grub-install?
 * genii hands sledge more coffee
<sledge> genii: Somehow a cup of black gold magically appeared on my desk. Thank you.
<petsounds> sledge, it happen when i fixing my jumpy cursor, at the time i am rebooting the problem above start
<dstar_> kanonmat_: heh... I don't know if it does or not. I'm converting to grub from lilo, and using my ubuntu laptop as a sanity check... aha. http://preview.tinyurl.com/c2p7no says that the debian version of grub doesn't understand it yet.
<genii> sledge: np
<kanonmat_> ok, i thought it was a new kernel thing, ty
<kanonmat_> btw, forums.debian.net is disabled, its kind of a disaster :(
<dstar_> kanonmat_: yeah... that should have pointed to the google cache. :)
<dstar_> kanonmat_: root=UUID=<uuid> is a kernel thing, but the uuid instead of root for grub isn't.
<kanonmat_> thx
<[-Haza-]> It looks like im using kde 4.1. Is 4.2 stable?
<kanonmat_> petsounds: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst at http://paste.ubuntu.com and place a link here
<petsounds> ok sir
<petsounds> can you provide me a command
<kanonmat_> you are not on the computer that wont boot now?
<kanonmat_> boot it with a live cd
<petsounds> i can login but in recovery mode
<kanonmat_> that would make it hard to paste :)
<genii> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<kanonmat_> you have to correct errors in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<petsounds> can i paste it with kate?
<kanonmat_> yes, open it in any editor
<kanonmat_> you need a browser to paste it :)
<petsounds> cmd like this kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<unclemike> dpkg --configure -a or  apt-get -f install isent working...
<unclemike> http://pastebin.com/m53f64fd0
<petsounds> kanonmat : http://paste.ubuntu.com/154765/
<genii> If you are in Recovery then kate won't run since it needs X, which won't run in single user mode.
<Makaveli> hello
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: wow. best of luck :P
<kanonmat_> petsounds have the same syntax in menu.lst as dstar_
<petsounds> how to?
<unclemike> devilsadvocate, that happened during the upgrade from kde 4.2.0 to 4.2.2...1 package
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: did you recently add a repository or something?
<unclemike> devilsadvocate, kdelibs5
<unclemike> yes
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: which one?
<unclemike> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<unclemike> onlyone i could find
<kanonmat_> petsounds:  are you on a Thinkpad R31?
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: shot in the dark here, but you could try running aptitude update followed by attempting to install kdelibs5-data
<petsounds> i'm on pc, sir
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, what's exactly the shortcut in okular to do inverse dvi and/or pdfsync searches? Out of frustration I did some quintuple-click while holding shift and it jumped right over there! But I can't reproduce the feature :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ok it seems like "shift+doubleclick, but only once per document" :)
<unclemike> devilsadvocate, samething
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: hm
<devilsadvocate> unclemike: maybe a silly question, but do you have diskspace?
<unclemike> about 30gig /
<kanonmat_> petsounds: i may not be able to help you
<petsounds> np, thanks
<kanonmat_> i think your /boot/grub/menu.lst needs editing, im not sure what
<unclemike> might just have to go back to a rpm distro.....never had the problems of package manager being interrupted during updates
<Unreal126> Kleine Frage: Beim Start von Kubuntu kommt ja beim Start immer der Ladebalken, der sich blau auffüllt. Zumindest bei 8.04 so. Der kommt bei mir nicht mehr. Stattdessen wird alles als Text dargestellt. Wie bekomm ich den wieder? Sieht halt besser aus. Verweiß auf ein HowTo oder so wäre nett. Hab schon selbst gesucht.
<kanonmat_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Idhan> in k8.10, how can set in the system settings to automatically mount a windows partition?
<Riddell> Help us test proposed release ISOs in #kubuntu-devel
<alonea> I dunno when this started, but my ui is kinda messed up now. like, if I open up the k menu, the only way to close it, is to click the k menu icon again. No mousing off or clicking off anymore.
<alonea> check boxes are always too big and half cut off, but its been that way for a long time, and just some general instabilities. using intrepid
<devilsadvocate> alonea: fwiw, i have the same behavoiur
<devilsadvocate> alonea: checkboxes where?
<alonea> devilsadvocate: any where. programs, on the internet, etc.
<jtheuer> I heard about an encryption tool that distributes private data over several remote servers, does anyone remember it? I think it won some opensource award....
<devilsadvocate> alonea: if its a gtk program (firefox?), then thats a qt-gtk issue, and its very annoying with no known fix afaik
<alonea> firefox yes, and it seems all applications that I use such as eclipse and open office.
<devilsadvocate> alonea: openoffice is gtk too, and eclipse is java ugliness, im afraid
<alonea> is it any better in gnome?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<alonea> and my touchpad still isn't stable like it was in the 7.x series.
<alonea> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi alonea
<alonea> BluesKaj: is it a big hassle to switch to gnome from kde?
<hallowname> alonea: no, gnome is really simple. kde is better tho. :) fix your qt-gtk issue instead of swapping desktops.
<javichoper> buenos dias señores
<alonea> hallowname: I thought the issue hasn't been fixed? and I have asked for the last year on how to fix touchpad and only gotten referred to out of date fixes that no longer work with the new system.
<hallowname> alonea: try jaunty's qt-gtk. it's firefox is pretty in kde4. hm, learn about the problem instead of looking for that one other person who fixed it.
<hallowname> alonea: a regular synaptics touchpad?
<alonea> hallowname: no, I mean, I was just told that there was no fix for the qt-gtk issue.
<BluesKaj> alonea , not really , search google for "pure gnome" and you'll find a tutorial on how to install gnome and save your apps from kde etc and vice versa
<alonea> hallowname: yes, regular
<alonea> hallowname: and all my friends have the same touchpad problem I do and haven't ever found a fix either.
<hallowname> alonea: weird. mine has always just worked. the xserver-xorg-driver-synaptic installed?
<alonea> hallowname: and I searched online for a fix for touchpad and either found all the old stuff or people who were trying to figure out how to get theirs to work on intrepid as well.
<BluesKaj> alonea , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<hallowname> alonea: keep looking :) it is opensource ;p
<alonea> hallowname: I have xserver-org-input-synaptics installed
<devilsadvocate> alonea: i'd suggest you take a look at what you are generally using. if most of your apps are gtk and you're not using the kde infrastructure much, you may be better off if you switch
<alonea> hallowname: but I tend to get frsutrated when I look for months and try everything I find with no success, especially when on a previous version it was fine.
<hallowname> alonea: hm, maybe reinstall it, and then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' ... should get it going... but ive never had any issues with it at all
<devilsadvocate> alonea: it'll probably also help your ram usage and general performance
<BluesKaj> what exactly isn't working on your setup , alonea ?
<devilsadvocate> alonea: your touchpad just doesnt work at all? or is it a sensitivity issue
<hallowname> ppl waiving the gnome flag in #kubuntu ... sheesh... way to show kde support ;p
<alonea> devilsadvocate: sensitivity issues. half the time, what I type gets erased, things get clicked on accidentally, windows switching
<hallowname> alonea: gsynaptics?
<devilsadvocate> hallowname: i'm the biggest kde supporter in a 10 km radius that i know of. that doesnt mean everyone should use kde, if something else suits them better
<alonea> hallowname: thats one of the old things that no longer works
<devilsadvocate> alonea: there must be a way to tune the sensitivtiy
 * devilsadvocate checks
<hallowname> alonea: xorg hacking then :) *throws documentation at u*
<alonea> BluesKaj: if I click on say the kmenu, the only way to get it off now is to click the kmenu again.
<alonea> hallowname: we use HAL now. not the xorg file so much, but I think it references the hal stuff. (all those xml files and such, which I did play around the settings there, but it didn't seem to help any)
<devilsadvocate> alonea: systemsettings, keyboard and mouse, mouse, pointer. you can change the acceleration, etc
<devilsadvocate> alonea: also, some general cleaning of the touchpad might help. there might be dust that is causing it (i had that issue many times)
<alonea> devilsadvocate: but  used to have an actual touchpad settings a long time ago for setting stuff like palming.
<hallowname> alonea: i remember certain laptop specific packages having kcm modules for that...
<alonea> devilsadvocate: the problem happens if I accidentally brush the pad while typing. slightest touch causes it to move or click
<devilsadvocate> alonea: yeah, that happens with touchpads. i suppose i just got used to being careful
<alonea> devilsadvocate: I try, but its insanity. I almost want to go back to the 7 series of kubuntu cause then it would work perfect
<devilsadvocate> alonea: it never worked for me :P
<devilsadvocate> in fact, i did not know it is a 'not working now'
<devilsadvocate> sort of problem
<devilsadvocate> i always had it - ubuntu, windows
<alonea> windows is of course fine for my touchpad, and I even think it was fine with other linux distros. just this one now its insane.
<alonea> and you would think that this would not be an issue anymore.
<eclix__> oi
<cumulus007> Hi, running Kubuntu Jaunty, and I got the following problem: I can't get Strigi to run properly. When enabling it in System Settings, it always turns back to the disabled state. I've had this on Intrepid, and it's still occuring on Jaunty. Any solutions?
<eclix> hii
<eclix> hi
<Mamarok> cumulus007: do you have all the necessary strigi packages installed?
<Mamarok> !ask | eclix
<ubottu> eclix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cumulus007> Mamarok: I think so - strigiclient and strigidaemon are avaliable
<eclix> hi people
<eclix> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mamarok> cumulus007: it doesn't work for me neither, strange...
<cumulus007> Mamarok: so you have any idea why it's so buggy :P
<cumulus007> *do
<Mamarok> no, but let's have a look at the bugs in launchpad...
<phoenixz> Hi there, since the last update of Kubuntu9.04 beta, I have various issues, X won't start normal anymore (complaining about config), sudden computer freezes (only mouse responds), large X CPU usage (>30 percent on average), huge Quassel CPU usage (>60% on average) etc... Anybody here who might know something about these issues?
<cumulus007> weird phoenixz, have you tried to change your graphics driver?
<reca> wolas
<phoenixz> cumulus007: Not yet.. I have an intel I945 graphics chipset, maybe something has changed there? Most problems are xorg related yeah, but also quassel is quirky at best all of the sudden..
<cumulus007> phoenixz: there are some issues with the intel driver on Jaunty
<Mamarok> cumulus007: can't find a bug, will report it
<phoenixz> cumulus007: I suppose that will be it then.. I'll be patient for them to fix it..
<Mamarok> cumulus007: found the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/309626
<cumulus007> I need to install sesame, appearantly
<cumulus007> Hm, that's already installed
<reca> alguien me explica como funciona esto???
<Pici> !es | reca
<ubottu> reca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> cumulus007: I can start the strigiclient in konsole, as well as the deamon, but it gives strange error messages:
<Mamarok> 2 lines actually:
<Mamarok> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<Mamarok> could not create FSDirectory: Invalid directory
<Mamarok> sesame is installed too
<cumulus007> it's a bug for sure
<Mamarok> cumulus007: seems that strigi is not able to run when Nepomuk is running, that's weird
<Mamarok> those should be additional services AFAIK
<peaches> Mamarok: you tryigng to get search going in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> peaches: no, just looking after a bug cumulus007 reported a bit earlier
<reca> lol
<Mamarok> I try to start strigidaemon, doesn't work
<Mamarok> reca: and what is so funny about that?
<peaches> you gotta run strigi crom command line
<Mamarok> peaches: well, one should be able to activate it in the systemSettings too, no?
<peaches> Mamarok: should but it probably wont work
<Mamarok> else, why is there an option for it? it's supposed to do exactly what I did in the command line
<peaches> yeah but it doesnt, making it a bug
<peaches> it's still there even in kde svn btw not just kubuntu
<Mamarok> it actually also crashes from the command line
<peaches> but i'll tell you what, once you get strigi and nepomuk going after all the glitches, it's pretty sweet
<peaches> Mamarok: really? what are you running at command
<Mamarok> peaches: yeas, that's what we have been promised, no?
<Mamarok> strigideamon
<peaches> Mamarok: it's actually still rather immature on the whole when you look at it, but still a bit feature full
<peaches> Mamarok: run nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice
<Mamarok> well, here it simply doesn't work, and nepomukservicestub is crashing all the time, since Alpha5
<Mamarok> (didn't have Jaunty before)
<peter_> Hello all, has anyone figured out how to add udf 2.5 abilities to the latest incarnation of (K)Ubuntu???
<peaches> my stub just segfaulted too
<peaches> also the indexer will stall on directories
<peaches> it's definitely not ready for prmie time yet
<Guest50442> hey how do I install eclipse 3.4.2?
<Mamarok> I actually stopped nepomuk yesterday, my CPU was going over 80°C
<peaches> my index dir is now up to 5gb
<peaches> and the service takes up to 300mb memory just sitting there. thats a downside
<Mamarok> peaches: it also tells me that:
<Mamarok> nepomukstrigiservice(8047) Nepomuk::StrigiService::StrigiService: Will not start when using redland Soprano backend due to horrible performance.
<Mamarok> didn't even know I had the redland backend, shouldn't it be sesame2 by default?
<Mamarok> well, it seems so :(
<Yud_Zroc> hello everyone
<Yud_Zroc> about what is my chance to use kubuntus partisioner to resize my virus partition...uh i mean my vista partition
<Yud_Zroc> and do it succsessfully
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: run chkdisk & defragment on the windows partition before you resize it. should work just fine. :)
<Yud_Zroc> anyone awake?
<Yud_Zroc> oh ok ty hallowname
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: np
<Yud_Zroc> well i wanna be able to play eve...but i cant stand vista :(
<Yud_Zroc> so Kubuntu is my savior :)
<Yud_Zroc> no i jus need to downlaod a core cd hm.....if it bvetter to upgrade to jaunty or full install
<Yud_Zroc> i upgraded this comp....but its got different hardware?
<ct529> hi!
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: full install is usually better. but you shouldnt notice a difference.
<hallowname> ct529: hai :)
<Yud_Zroc> im not gona use jaunty til it is released
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: kool. u on 4.1 or 4.2?
<altrortla> #nescape
<altrortla> azz
<altrortla> ! find netscape
<altrortla> ! find netscape | altrortla
<Yud_Zroc> of kde?
<altrortla> how can i see if there's a chanell for netscape?
<Yud_Zroc> no idea altrortla
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: yea. any kde app -> help -> about kde.
<Yud_Zroc> 3.5.1
<hallowname> altrortla: google can find u a searchable irc channel aggregator im sure
<Yud_Zroc> im on jaunty right now
<ct529> I have some serious problems with understanding the odbc driver for postgres on kubuntu
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: ooo. old skool :) im on jaunty too. but with kde trunk (to be 4.3)
<Yud_Zroc> odbc?
<ct529> Yud_Zroc: yes
<hallowname> ct529: i think we all do :) databasing sucks
<Yud_Zroc> hallowname: how do i upgrade
<ct529> not really .... it is just on kubuntu the probelm .... I have used odbc quite a lot
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: wait. ur on jaunty. running 3.5.1? jaunty comes with 4.2.
<Yud_Zroc> yes hallowname
<Yud_Zroc> i was running 4.1 after upgrade i was on 3.5.1
<hallowname> ct529: ext4?
<Yud_Zroc> ext4 sucks
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: no no. some programs use kde 3.5.10 libs, but ur probably running 4.1 or 4.2 still... check 'kate -> help -> about kde'
<ct529> hallowname: ext4?
<Yud_Zroc> 4.2.2
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: you already have the latest stable kde4 then :)
<hallowname> ct529: sometimes databasing (and svn, git, cvs) mess up ext4 partitions. bunches of small files thro ext4 off... it was just a guess ;p
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: if you want more 'edge' kde, you have to compile it from kde's svn server. or wait til july for packages.
<Yud_Zroc> i dont like how u have to use "their"wallpapers
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: huh? you can use your own wallpaper
<Mamarok> Yud_Zroc: you don't, check kde-look.org for other wallpapers
<Yud_Zroc> i want to use my own pics
<Mamarok> then do so
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: right click the desktop -> desktop appearance -> little folder icon
<hallowname> desktop appearance/settings... it changes on me ;p
<Yud_Zroc> oooooooooooooooooooo
<zoiss> hey guys. i am new to kubuntu and i got a question. i have a auzentech prelude soundcard and heard something about oss drivers. do i have to install those drivers over adept? help would be very nice, thx
<Yud_Zroc> it should automaticly come with it
<Yud_Zroc> oss..pulse audio and alsa
<Yud_Zroc> unless that changed someone correct me if im wrong
<hallowname> zoiss: oss is deprecated. alsa is stable. pulse is iffy.
<ct529> hallowname: I do not use ext4 .... I use ext3
<hallowname> ct529: i dunno =/ i dont database much.
<zoiss> thanks for your answer but is alsa able to work with my soundcard?
<genii> I think the Prelude soundcard is really an X-Fi
<zoiss> it has the x-fi chip, yes
<zoiss> but different periphery
<zoiss> kubuntu is not able to get it working after installing the system
<hallowname> ive never seen a soundcard that didnt just work w linux... ive seen mixed up mixer channels, but it always worked.
<zoiss> so now i dont know how to proceed
<hallowname> zoiss: what does 'alsamixer' say?
<zoiss> moment pls
<zoiss> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<zoiss> was writing it in terminal ...ok or is the textmode console necessary?
<JuJuBee> I have a portable HD.  It automounts when plugged in.  How do I mount it as me rather than root?
<hallowname> zoiss: not good lol. have you searched ubuntuforums for your soundcard?
<zoiss> did not find very much about it
<zoiss> quite rare soundcard
<zoiss> expensiv ...but unfortunately no linux support
<zoiss> http://eligere.wordpress.com/2008/04/14/auzentech-prelude-working-in-linux-wip/
<zoiss> but i found this
<zoiss> there is someone to got it working with OSS drivers
<zoiss> thats why i was asking about it
<hallowname> zoiss: ahh, http://www.4front-tech.com/release/oss-linux-4.1-1052_i386.deb <- 32 bit deb for oss.
 * hallowname wonders why alsa doesnt work
<zoiss> i downloaded the amd64 one
<zoiss> i think i installed the 64bit system ...is there a way to find out?
<zoiss> some systeminfo?
<hallowname> zoiss: cat /proc/cpuinfo ? u dont remember if u installed 64 bit or not? ;p
<hallowname> zoiss: ossmix says?
<zoiss> not installed yet
<hallowname> zoiss: i think ossmix is what you need to manage that card. might have to run it at startup or sumthin ugly.
<zoiss> start ossmix every start?
<hallowname> zoiss: maybe, dunno. u need some form of mixer to manage the card. if alsa doesnt do it... and pulse doesnt...
<zoiss> hm ok
<zoiss> can i just doubleclick the .deb ?
<zoiss> <- win noob, sorry;]
<hallowname> zoiss: yup
<zoiss> just bought a book
<hallowname> zoiss: good :) first steps.
<zoiss> bash says: command not found, when i type ossmix
<hallowname> zoiss: that deb has to be installed first
<zoiss> yes
<zoiss> was doubleclicking the .deb file
<zoiss> then the packagemanager or something was running
<zoiss> but no messages
<hallowname> zoiss: go to a terminal (konsole) and type 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb.deb' to install it
<hallowname> zoiss: wonder y ur graphical install isnt workin... ur system may just be broken ;p running intrepid?
<zoiss> 8.10?
<zoiss> in bash he is doing something now
<zoiss> it:]
<hallowname> zoiss: 8.10 is intrepid... usually just clicking the deb brings up a installer window
<zoiss> now its installed
<hallowname> zoiss: you can do 'gebi /path/to/deb' too for a graphical installer
<zoiss> ossmix tells me i have a soundblaster x-fi
<hallowname> zoiss: good :)
<hallowname> zoiss: any sound working?
<zoiss> moment
<zoiss> are there some standard sounds to listen to?
<zoiss> like start up sound
<hallowname> zoiss: um, i dunno, lol. i build my own system. old ubuntu's used to have an /etc/skel/Examples folder with music in it...
<zoiss> ah cool
<zoiss> there is no mp3 support by default?
<zoiss> any licence problems?
<hallowname> zoiss: nah, only free codec sounds. check /usr/share/example-content
<Idespnnr> hey guys
<Idespnnr> any of you familiar with the performance regressions in xorg-X11-intel?
<hallowname> zoiss: mp3 support is in the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package. bc there are license problems :)
<Idespnnr> and how to overcome it?
<zoiss> hm do neither have a skel dir nor a share
<zoiss> trying youtube;]
<ct529> :(
<daeron> guys, how to install every suggested  and recommended package for every package I've installed?
<daeron> is there a way?
<Yud_Zroc> how do u install flahsplayer on 64 bit
<zoiss> hallowname: still no sound:[
<zoiss> but thank you very much, i will try to get it fixed with oss
<zoiss> oh no ...it works
<zoiss> woohoo:D
<zoiss> thx very much
<hallowname> zoiss: haha np. :)
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' didnt do it?
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: adobe.com has the 64bit tarball somewhere i guess, dunno
<zoiss> but just analog outputs for headset ...not the digital output ...do you think there is a possibility to get it working hallowname?
<hallowname> zoiss: surely. i havent used oss in almost 7 years tho. ;p i have no memory of its workings at all..
<Yud_Zroc> error message :  Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Yud_Zroc> adobe dont have 64 bit
<zoiss> ok thank you very much ...i'll find out
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: "sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin" <- what's this say?
<sofi> por favor hay algun programa gratis para gestionar comunidades de vecinos, si es posible compatible con linux
<genii> Yud_Zroc: Yes, they do http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Yud_Zroc> im using Konqorer
<Yud_Zroc> it onmly comes with the .so file noyt the installer
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: oh, turn on flash in konq's settings. and make sure konq's netscape plugins settings are set to find the .so file
<genii> Yud_Zroc: You put the .so file in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<hallowname> genii: konq doesnt look there by default
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Yud_Zroc> hallowname: im noit using firefox
<genii> hallowname: Ah, Konq
<Yud_Zroc> how do i creat directory
<Yud_Zroc> i 4got
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: doesnt matter, konqueror looks in that folder for it
<genii> Yud_Zroc: It still needs to be there so the netscape plugin finder of konq can use it
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/firefox/plugins'
<Yud_Zroc> ok
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: also, in konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins (bottom) -> [X] enable plugins globally
<Yud_Zroc> yay no i just got to get sound to work with it :(
<hallowname> *sigh* im gonna make a custom kubuntu disc. with kde 4.2.70. and flashplayer. and a plasma tour.
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: weird, lol
<Yud_Zroc> how do i get sound
<hallowname> Yud_Zroc: i have no idea, sound always just worked with my flash. maybe a restart? i dunno
<Yud_Zroc> i guess ill restart
<Guest17115> restart?
<genii> Always this Windows idea of rebooting for things
<guest47> is aircrack-ng.org shut down for good??
<genii> guest47: Probably not, or they'd have a page up explaining why, instead of the "Ce site est fermé momentanément.
<ct529> solved the odbc problem
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Welcome back!
<drbobb> hello, the popup notifications tend to vanish before I can read them, is there any way to look them up a moment later? or at least hold them for a moment longer? (Jaunty)
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip: Oh i got the proprietary graphics drivers working (little green enabled light this time)
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: ok ok I know. However, my question is kde-specific, such tend to be ignored on #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: what notifications do you get that dont hang on the screen?
<drbobb> none of them hang, including those from the irc client, or from the nmapplet
<drbobb> they vanish in about 2-3 secs
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i'd log a bug
<sofi> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi sofi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi sofi
<ActionParsnip> !es > sofi
<ubottu> sofi, please see my private message
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: are they supposed to hang around until dismissed, or what?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: not sure, i guess it depends on the message. if you think its a bug, log a bug is all I can suggest. Is it just in a few apps, or all apps?
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: I don't know whether it's a bug, or poor design
<drbobb> for all I know maybe that's how it was intended
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: well if you log a bug and someone wades in and says "crazy foo'" you know its intended ;)
<drbobb> anyway, this is pretty minor compared to the fact that kbluetooth4 appears to be mostly non-functionale
<Guest11821> hey I'm trying to install something, and the instructions say "Build librtm first, then rtm-dataengine and finally the plasmoid." ...how do I build something?
<joshjtl> hey folks, was running kubuntu, then installed ubuntu-desktop just for kicks... now i'd like to remove everything ubuntu-desktop installed... can anyone tell me how to do so?
<jtechidna-livecd> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<freakorama> which plasmoid you want to install ?
<joshjtl> thanks
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> is the Kubuntu 9.04 RC proposed to be final?
<marcreichelt> I tried it today, and it hanged up 2 times (I think this was due to Plasma)
<jussi01> marcreichelt: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty please
<joshjtl> hey folks, what package is jaunty using to dectorate gtk apps like kde apps?
<thht> joshjtl: gtk-qt-engine
<joshjtl> thanks
<thht> joshjtl: install, then activate through system-settings
<joshjtl> yeah i just wanted to make sure the package name thanks
<thht> you're welcome
<jasa> Wow it takes time to know things around but it would seem that i have now somewhat figured things around.
<jasa> It would appear when i was younger i made some prank calls around with a friend and so on and then seemingly at some point even called those 2 Columbine school shooters when they were firing people. -.-
<jasa> And it would seem that either Interpol or FBI has been around the town comminting crimes cause of that.
<jasa> Now they claimed i should be considered as a President or something cause their constant crimes around.
<jasa> Main issue is that what is the police corporation to get rid of those persons and put them into jail or ?
<genii> jasa: You have some tech support question relating to Kubuntu?
<jasa> No that was just some personal thing i have been wondering around.
<Dragnslcr> genii- you really need to ask that?
<genii> jasa: Perhaps use #kubuntu-offtopic instead for non support matters please
<jasa> Yeah i know i just used the first channel that came up.
<jasa> Is there really limit on how many crimes those polices can do around the country or so on or are they considered free from causes ?
<Dragnslcr> jasa- go troll somewhere else
<jasa> Yeah yeah ... i'll go tinker with some things around ... take care.
<chris_> Hello all
<chris_> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I have installed on here?
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<chris_> nice.  thanks
<jussi01> :)
<chris_> That worked.  You guys rule.
<chris_> Now, I got another one.....I had a higher screen resolution on here, but now it only let's me go to 800x600
<chris_> It also tells the that there are no proprietary drivers on the system
<zoiss> when i want to start audio-recorder there is a message: correct audiosettings at system -> settings -> hardware ...where can i find that?
<tommyc__> hello
<chris_> hello
<tommyc__> wow there is  someone alive in here
<chris_> haha
<chris_> I've been helped once already
<tommyc__> who do you ask for help i think i broke my adept
<chris_> I'm trying to figure out how to switch between gnome and kde
<chris_> let me see
<tommyc__> ahh  is kde  better or gnome?
<chris_> jussi01 helped me
<chris_> I like KDE, but I'm also a hack
<jussi01> !best | tommyc__
<ubottu> tommyc__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tommyc__> im clueless  but i want to learn how to  make my way around linux atleast
<tommyc__> just was curious  which was easier to learn is all
<chris_> yea, I had a box running a while back, but ya know
<MarkieMark1> the answer is both :)
<tommyc__> ok now im confused
<tommyc__> hehe
<MarkieMark1> both are better
<MarkieMark1> :)
<chris_> I have a radio station that we're trying to get ubuntu to run windows that runs the broadcaster
<tommyc__> yeah well im tired of winslows so im trying  something new
<chris_> I personally think that KDE looks more inviting to a Windows user though
<pailor23_> Does anyone know how to stop the screen from blanking?  I have no screensaver set and power management is turned off but still the screen blanks every few minutes.
<chris_> thinking pailor
<tommyc__> you run a radio station  cool where abouts
<chris_> oh, no big deal....it's an INTERNET radio station
<chris_> we do independent rock, pop, and what ever else we happen to have on the drive
<tommyc__> thats neat
<chris_> yea, it's fun.
<tommyc__> say does anyone know how to fix adept i tried to patch my  wine with it and  broke it
<chris_> the goal is to get ubuntu to monitor windows and restart it if it fails
<tommyc__> i no its way more stable then windows  ubuntu that is
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | tommyc__
<ubottu> tommyc__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<chris_> anyone know how to switch between gnome and kde?
<Dragnslcr> pailor23_- check System Settings -> Display -> Power Management
<Dragnslcr> Or Power Control
<dwidmann> chris_: log out, you can choose betwen the two at the desktop manager, provided you have both installed
<dwidmann> **display manager
<pailor23_> Dragnslcr Display-powermanagement is off
<boboso> anyone know a fix to this msg?  kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<Dragnslcr> pailor23_- check System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<dwidmann> boboso: unless you were coming up after hibernate, that message is normal.
<tommyc__> ok now it gives me a list
<tommyc__> [sudo] password for tommyc:
<chris_> ah, I will try the log out.
<tommyc__> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<tommyc__> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<tommyc__> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<tommyc__> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<tommyc__> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<tommyc__> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<tommyc__> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<tommyc__> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<kevin_> boboso doesn't that just mean that it's doing a normal boot and not coming out of hibernation?
<tommyc__> tommyc@METHUSELAH:~$
<tommyc__> ok what now
<dwidmann> !paste | tommyc__
<ubottu> tommyc__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<boboso> kevin_: i guess but it hangs there for a bit and really slows down the boot
<dwidmann> boboso: I doubt that's what's slowing it up, install bootchart if you want to find out the real reason
<kevla> Hmmm, that's not to say that its the message slowing it down
<kevla> Yeah try bootchart
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kevla> !ping
<Pollywog> how do I do FISH in jaunty (files over ssh)?  I do not see the modules for this in Konqueror
<Pollywog> perhaps I should have kept my desktop machine on Intrepid a while longer
<kevla> Anyone having any trouble with spotify in wine? Occasionally stops midway through a song
<Pollywog> okay I found FISH does work but not as in old KDE
<Pollywog> is there a gui for effecting sshfs mounts?
<genii> Pollywog: Dolphin or Konqueror. Use    fish://     for the url
<Pollywog> genii: yes I found it accidentally
<mosted> les gars, y a un paquet de tollard qui friquote avec les fillettes du préfèt
<Pollywog> but is there a way to do a sshfs mount with Konq or Dolphin?
<mosted> si y a moyen que vous alliez voir, on commence à se demander quoi moi et les copains
<Pollywog> mosted: this is an English language channel
<Pollywog> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mosted> woupps sorry my friends
<Pollywog> genii: found something called sshfsgui but I don't know if there is a package in Ubuntu, I might have to make one
<picketfence> Hi all. Quick question: What's the deal with the Plasma Dashboard?
<picketfence> Crap. Gotta go for now, but I'll be back to ask the same question later.
<bidon-_-_> hello
<bidon-_-_> i'm novice with ubuntu i've installed kubuntu 7.10 and can't use flashplugin 9 or flashplugin 10 i read it may due with plugin gnash-commmon mozilla-plugin-gnash konqueror-plugin-gnash but they're not installed
<bidon-_-_> can i have your help ... i'm french so sorry if my english is not current ....
<kevla> bidon type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bidon-_-_> i do this kevla
<bidon-_-_> plugin don't work
<kevla> Ok and have you had a look in firefox's about:config?
<kevla> I mean about:plugins
<bidon-_-_> my config is "default" i think i try ton know if relation with javascript it is activated ... so i have install flash9 and remove xpi.dat i try flashplugin10 and no resluts satisfaction
<bidon-_-_> to know
<bidon-_-_> but i'm novice
<bidon-_-_> falsh work but not quickly or sufficient to read video i haven't pictures time is very long to see just an image
<bidon-_-_> kevla:  an idea ?
<bidon-_-_> i look on google but nothing i found
<kevla> So you've tried gnash?
<bidon-_-_> no i don't kevla
<bidon-_-_> gnash can make run flash kevla ?
<picketfence> Sorry about that. Now that I'm back, I'll ask again: What's the deal with the Plasma Dashboard?
<picketfence> Or is it laptop specific?
<ch_> hello
<haros> Hi: in 9.04 how do I get the panel popup-thingies not to use black text on black
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - Hardy Heron - I have been using krdc in order to connect to a server on my network that runs VNC server - it keeps crashing and it's just started to get to me
<ToreadorVampire> Now - krdc - does it use "some VNC libraries in order to connect to VNC servers" or does it have its own buitin stuff?
<ToreadorVampire> Coz I can probably use tightvncviewer instead, and it might not be so crash-prone ...
<ToreadorVampire> But if I swap with a different vnc viewer platform, can I still use krdc?
<ch_> good bye
<bidon-_-_> i have this error with flashplugin10 NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: could not reconstruct XVisualfrom visualID
<subcool> hey quick Q..
<subcool> Anyone using a Zoom BLuetooth USB adapter
<bidon-_-_> subcool: can you help me ?
<subcool> im having an issue getting the util to find my Bluetooth GPS
<subcool> bidon-_-_: doubtful
<subcool> im a super noob
<subcool> but shoot
<bidon-_-_> oki me too
<trokhe> bidon-_-_: shoot
<bidon-_-_> and i'm french
<bidon-_-_> mdr
<subcool> ouch-
<bidon-_-_> and english and me it's equal 3
<bidon-_-_> lol
<trokhe> lol
<subcool> nice- .. so whats the issue?
<trokhe> xD
<trokhe> take your time..
<trokhe> xD
<subcool> i missed soething
<subcool> so no BT guys here? i searched it.. but .. it seems this is just an anomoly
<AfrOTRokHE> bidon-_-_: so?
<AfrOTRokHE> split!!!!!
<Parallx> i'm in 9.04 and I don't know why I place widgets on the desktop and automatically they reorder, how can I dissable that?
<bidon-_-_>  my flash don't work perfectly (cache buffer or i dont' know) i have this error with firefoxw and flash plugin AfrOTRokHE
<bidon-_-_> i want say ... i think ubuntu is super top ... graphiq and software with distrib by default ... super génial ... finally use ubuntu or other linux make
<bidon-_-_> oups
<bidon-_-_> NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: could not reconstruct XVisualfrom visualID
<AfrOTRokHE> o.0?
<bidon-_-_> sourire
<bidon-_-_> i don't know how to say linux make our more fine more pertinent ....?
<AfrOTRokHE> o.0?
<bidon-_-_> lol
<AfrOTRokHE> check this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120501
<AfrOTRokHE> hehe, is incorrect, give me a second..
<bidon-_-_> oki AfrOTRokHE
<bidon-_-_> tank you
<Parallx> how can I keep my widgets on KDE4 in place, they reorder automatically
<AfrOTRokHE> bidon-_-_: 32 or 64 bits?
<bidon-_-_> 32 AfrOTRokHE
<AfrOTRokHE> Parallx: did you revise desktop envirnoment configurations?
<Parallx> AfrOTRokHE: I don't find anything related
<AfrOTRokHE> bidon-_-_: did you try installing flashplugin-nonfree pkg????
<AfrOTRokHE> =D
<AfrOTRokHE> it's working for me...
<Guest26874> Anyone know a good sidebar for linux like the one on vista?
<bidon-_-_> no AfrOTRokHE i've installed by apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<Zxcvb> are dual (switchable) video card laptops supported in kunbuntu?
<Zxcvb> fully supported, that is
<AfrOTRokHE> apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<bidon-_-_> yes AfrOTRokHE i try too by tar xvf flash9
<AfrOTRokHE> bidon-_-_: but install with apt-get also?
<bidon-_-_> just 10 because not available (flash9 : wget flash9....)
<bidon-_-_> i see there is a problem with perhaps gnas gnash common mozilla-plugin-gnash but there are not installed ....
<bidon-_-_> gnash
<bidon-_-_> i try too
<bidon-_-_> sort of problem buffering one image by 15  min
<bidon-_-_> lol
<bidon-_-_> en fait you are sure not lost an instant
<Parallx> ok, I think I found a bug
<ksting> my webcam is not working in kopete under jaunty
<Parallx> can someone help me test it?
<Parallx> is just a minute
<bidon-_-_> if i can Parallx what do you want
<Parallx> are you using KDE4?
<bidon-_-_> i'm french Parafix
<BluesKaj> !jaunty | ksting
<ubottu> ksting: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Parallx> I need you to make create another activity
<bidon-_-_> oula lol Parallx i don't know
<ksting> ok, thanks i wait the final version on april 23
<Parallx> on the widget menu  -> Zoom out
<bidon-_-_> i have kde 414 but i don't understand wath you say ... mdr Parallx
<Parallx> bidon-_-_: ok, on the icon on the top right corner -> click Zoom out
<bidon-_-_> oki i look Parallx
<anselmo> hi
<bidon-_-_> oki i try
<Parallx> bidon-_-_: got it?
<bidon-_-_> it is konqueror
<bidon-_-_> wait please i see i launxch it
<Parallx> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qapdbswj4rA/SRu9beuarbI/AAAAAAAAAIw/7Szno1vkanQ/s400/zoomout.jpeg
<Parallx> bidon-_-_: there
<bidon-_-_> i'm french and i don't see an equivalent 'zoom out"
<Parallx> bidon-_-_: do you see the picture?
<Parallx> bidon-_-_: the link I gave you
<bidon-_-_> yes oki i see
<Parallx> can you make a new activity from there !! ??? It's like a new hole desktop
<Parallx> the thing is that I can only place widgets on the first activity, and on the others it keeps reordering them
<bidon-_-_> Parallx: euh i have bin dolphin i suppose and konqueror and your manager files it is ? and i'm not so qualfied to respond that you ask me ... sorry
<Parallx> ok, it's ok
<bidon-_-_> sourrie
<bidon-_-_> and french
<bidon-_-_> lol
<bidon-_-_> i see in my menu Parallx
<bidon-_-_> ihave not zomm out i can lock plasmoide
<Guest26874> Anyone know a good sidebar for linux like the one on vista?
<bidon-_-_> i can put plasmoide
<bidon-_-_> i can add "a takbar"
<Parallx> did you see this??: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qapdbswj4rA/SRu9beuarbI/AAAAAAAAAIw/7Szno1vkanQ/s400/zoomout.jpeg
<[mors]> hello
<[mors]> where's the key for the repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu ??
<bidon-_-_> i can configure del and del (supp boradtable)
<Parallx> no idea
<bidon-_-_> non idea sorry
<bidon-_-_> but i'm novice Parallx
<bidon-_-_> lol
<Parallx> ok
<siavash_> is kmail buggy with gmail? It's always trying to upload message data.
<ksting> hello guys, i need help. my built-in bluetooth is not working in kubuntu 8.10 and in another laptop in kubuntu jaunty
<nukem2525> is there going to be an upgrade path from 8.04 w/ KDE3 to 9.04 w/ KDE3?
#kubuntu 2009-04-21
<Guest40418> anyone know a sidebar like the one on vista?
<rmrfslash> kuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<p_quarles> never heard of it
<jake__> Hello
<jake__> I have a question about kde4 if anyone can help
<maestre> edit
<jake__> kde4 is not very configurable...am I missing something or is that how it is...or is there a way to add items to a right click
<LiGHTRokHE> o.0?
<LiGHTRokHE> is like, but not a linux windowmized
<LiGHTRokHE> =X
<LiGHTRokHE> jake__: what are you looking for?
<jake__> well I'd like to add another panel but there is no widget for it and I'd like to change the color of the main panel
<jake__> the clock only displays 24 hour not 12
<jake__> and no weather widget like on gnome
<jake__> I'd also like to make new directories on a right click on the desktop and just other configurable things that gnome regular kde has
<jake__> is this how kde4 is or am I missing something
<maestre> xxxcccscxsv
<maestre> vcs
<maestre> vc
<maestre> v
<maestre> cdf
<jake__> I'd also like to thank anyone who develops for linux in general...I just deleted windows after using it since 1997 so thanks for making linux better
<Pici> maestre: Please stop.
<Dragnslcr> jake__- time format is in System Settings -> Regional & Language
<Dragnslcr> jake__- if you right-click an existing panel, there's an Add Panel option
<jake__> no there isn't
<jake__> it says task manager settings and panel settings
<jake__> and there not much when I click either of those
<jake__> panel settings are only size and location
<Dragnslcr> What version of KDE?
<jake__> kde4
<Dragnslcr> More specifically?
<jake__> how would I input to terminal to find out?
<zer0o> hi guys, how do i get back something that i deleted?
<Dragnslcr> K Menu -> Help, then Help -> About KDE will give you your KDE version
<Dragnslcr> Help -> About in any KDE4 app will tell you, too (Konversation is still using KDE3, so that won't work)
<jake__> kde 4.0.3
<Dragnslcr> Well there's your problem right there
<zer0o> is there a way to get back my deleted files? or they're gone forever?
<Dragnslcr> KDE 4.0 was never really meant to be used
<jake__> hahaha
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu 8.10 has KDE 4.1 by default, and KDE 4.2 is available in backports
<jake__> so I should just go back to regular kde 3.5?
<nukem2525> is there going to be an upgrade path from 8.04 w/ KDE3 to 9.04 w/ KDE3?
<nukem2525> or will it require a fresh install?
<jake__> I have ubuntu 8.04 cause 8.10 wouldn't install on my computer
<Dragnslcr> If 8.04 is all you have, probably stick with KDE3
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember if they packaged 4.2 for 8.04
<LiGHTRokHE> zer0o: what kind of FS are you using?
<LiGHTRokHE> zer0o: http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~mojo/undelete.html
<zer0o> fs?
<jake__> ok thanks I'll check it out
<LiGHTRokHE> fs type
<LiGHTRokHE> zer0o: fs type, ext2, ext3? xfs?
<zer0o> ext3 i think
<LiGHTRokHE> zer0o: mount -o remount,ro /mountpoint ;
<LiGHTRokHE> e2undel    - Undelete utility for the ext2 file system
<LiGHTRokHE> recover    - Undelete files on ext2 partitions
<LiGHTRokHE> gtkrecover - GUI for recover
<zer0o> whatz that?
<zer0o> u tellin me if i delete something it remains on my hd somewhere?
<nukem2525> zer0o:most of the time, yes
<LiGHTRokHE> hehe
<LiGHTRokHE> c ya people!
<nukem2525> it doesnt actually get removed, the space just gets marked as avalible
<nukem2525> the data doesn
<nukem2525> the data doesn't get destroyed until somthing gets written to that area
<Strav> he. Got some questions about qt4.5 drawing artifacts bug on jaunty (if there's anyone concerned). Is there a clear reason why this bug should be blamed on both affected ati and intel drivers or should I consider the "it works when I switch to uxa" sufficient (even when jaunty is gonna rely on exa accel)?
<salpta> Very quick question, because it's been a while.  Is linux still having trouble read/writing to NTSF partitions?  Or has that issue been solved?
<Strav> salpta: never had any problem reading from ntfs, however I haven't yet experienced a clean solution for writing...
<Strav> (it's been a year since I tried)
<Dragnslcr> I believe the NTFS drivers can do read/write now
<OxDeadC0de> is it possible to do something like, partition a CD-rw so one part contains a kernel, the other part contains the OS, but the part that contains the OS is in some format that can be used read/write with a proper cd-rw drive, so a live linux distribution could have some kind of permanent storage
<Strav> last thing I used for it was: captive-ntfs
<OxDeadC0de> ntfs-3g has no problems with ntfs
<Strav> ... ntfs-3g looks better :)
<OxDeadC0de> I was thinking about creating a minimil live distro with at least xorg, a nice wm, firefox, apache2, mysql, php5, and have the mysql part modifiable, so people in the field without a connection to the internet can access a recent version of the db, store information, then I can sync them when they do get a connection (somehow..)
<Sonnentae> what do I need to do to mount a second harddrive? it keeps appearing as if it's external
<OxDeadC0de> sonnentae add an entry to fstab
<SuspectZero> is there a program that adds entries to my kmenu automatically using the /usr/bin folder as a reference of available programs?
<Dragnslcr> Not that I know of. Pretty sure K Menu entries are added by the package
<SuspectZero> dang
<OxDeadC0de> SuspectZero I'm sure a script in any language would be easy to make to do that
<SuspectZero> yea but i need somehing a bit more complex, like it has to make a menu folder regarding the type of program and stuff
<OxDeadC0de> Just look at the .desktop file for an existing entry, make a template from it, generate the proper values from the results of ls /usr/bin/, store them in seperate files
<SuspectZero> no .desktop files generated
<OxDeadC0de> then modify kickoff yourself? ^^
<OxDeadC0de> or make a new menu plasmoid, shouldn't be very hard to do
<SuspectZero> yea
<salpta> Had to walk away.  Thanks for the input. =)
<Sonnentae> OxDeadC0de: I did add to fstab but root owns it so I can't modify anything?
<OxDeadC0de> - /dev/hdc1 /media/ide auto defaults 0 1
<excalibas> hello is it possible to use glmatrix as my desktop background?
<ubuntu> hi, I'm trying to restore grub after installing windows.  I followed the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but when I try to "grub> setup (hd0)" I get "Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 22: No such partition"
<xathullu> hey I got a question about my screen resolution in ubuntu
<joshjtl> hey folks... anyone recommend a tag editor for audio files?
<MrInternet> hei guiz. i haz teh problems. Plasma goes wonkers and sucks up 100% CPU sometimes. For example, right now.
<MrInternet> (Maybe I should just delete the config file or something...)
<FloridaGuy> where can i get a repo link for kde 4.2.2
<Dragnslcr> FloridaGuy- link is in the topic
<lorecaster> Lookin for the W
<lorecaster> WINE forum, can someone get me that address?
<Dragnslcr> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Hm, was hoping the link would be there
<geek_> lorecaster: try lookin around winehq.org (.com?)
<Dragnslcr> I think it's http://www.winehq.org
<lorecaster> no help there... was looking for the IRC room
<geek_> oh
<geek_> #winehq ?
<lorecaster> got it, thanks
<Priest> Does anyone know if there is an official printed kubuntu specific book?
<Priest> I know there is one for ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Yeah. Chapter 1: Waiting For An Answer
<White_Pelican> hehe
<thismamacooks200> 3D was working great. But suddenly games run less that 1 fps. but, glxgears runs at 205+ fps. I have an Intel card.
<ubuntu> hi, I can't fix grub on my machine.  Everything I've tried breaks.  Can anyone help me?
<ubuntu> Also, I can't install
<rmrfslash> anyone usin' radeonhd?
<rmrfslash> xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd (to be exact)
<rmrfslash> booo
<steevz> I just put a new motherboard and cpu into my computer and now I'm not getting any sound. Realtek ALC883.
<steevz> When I boot I get this error at the top of the screen:
<steevz> HDA ATI SB (ALC883 Analog)
<steevz> Codec Realtek ALC883 does not work.
<steevz> Then it reverts back to some other codec that doesn't function.
<steevz> I can hear like half of the Kubuntu startup music before it cuts out.
<steevz> Any ideas?
<steevz> I just put a new motherboard and cpu into my computer and now I'm not getting any sound. Realtek ALC883.
<steevz> When I boot I get this error at the top of the screen:
<steevz> HDA ATI SB (ALC883 Analog)
<steevz> Codec Realtek ALC883 does not work.
<steevz> Then it reverts back to some other codec that doesn't function.
<steevz> I can hear like half of the Kubuntu startup music before it cuts out.
<steevz> Any ideas?
<Imortallis> is it possible to have more than one GUI on one machine?
<geek_> Imortallis: you mean more than one desktop environment?
<sancho21> How to start kubuntu live using netboot?
<thismamacooks200> imortallis: yes, when you log in you can choose a session with any GUIs you have installed
<sancho21> I don't have cdrom
<sancho21> just pxe card
<geek_> sancho21: do you have an os already in the box?
<sancho21> Yes
<sancho21> yes geek
<geek_> you could use unetbootin i think
<sancho21> geek_, actually I've manage do create netboot using dhcp, but the live session can't start. Instead, it entered blue instalation screen
<geek_> blue installation screen *is* netboot i think >_>
<sancho21> geek_ besides, I want to know if I can start live session using netboot
<geek_> never heard of anyone doing that
<sancho21> geek_, So netboot only means for installation? Not for live session?
<geek_> sancho21: ya
<sancho21> Actually I've installed ubuntu there, but the boot was messed up by windows installation. There is now cdrom just pxe card. How to fix that?
<sancho21> the cdrom have just broken
<mycroft61> sup
<steevz> I just put a new motherboard and cpu into my computer and now I'm not getting any sound. Realtek ALC883.
<steevz> When I boot I get this error at the top of the screen:
<steevz> HDA ATI SB (ALC883 Analog)
<steevz> Codec Realtek ALC883 does not work.
<steevz> Then it reverts back to some other codec that doesn't function.
<steevz> I can hear like half of the Kubuntu startup music before it cuts out.
<steevz> Any ideas?
<msi> hola, como cambio  a ubuntu, venezuela
<dwidmann> steevz: hmm, I've seen that one before myself ... I forget how to deal with it, I'll dig around
<ksting> i need help, kopete in jaunty cant recieved and send webcam
<solepixel> i just installed kubuntu and when i try to boot, i get "GRUB" and it doesn't do anything
<maduser> does a list pop up?
<solepixel> nope, just the word GRUB
<solepixel> and a flashing cursor
<solepixel> i had a previous distro of linux + windows installed on this computer in the past
<solepixel> but i thought i wiped the hd clean
<solepixel> and just installed kubuntu on it
<maduser> did you set in the install settings in advanced to install grub?
<solepixel> not for kubuntu, but i think i did a long time ago when my friend installed linux so it would dual boot and i could choose when i booted it up
<maduser> ok, this is the error when grub is looking for the boot inmage in the wrog place
<maduser> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-597227.html
<ytoox> I got a vaio laptop with an integrated camera and microhphone, but the microphone is not working
<ytoox> can you help me?
<factotum> awesome work with 9.04. I haven't used KDE since 3.2 on Slackware 9. This is slick and makes a great alternative as a developer platfrom. It's very comfortable and the software is great. Good work!
<factotum> buttcheeks
<sardano> Hi for all!
<sardano> Please how can I install KDE 4.2 stable on Ubuntu 8.10? I am learning Ubuntu...
<tsimpson> sardano: see the channel topic
<geek_> sardano: there's a link to a howto on the channel topic ;P
<sardano> FAQ or News?
<geek_>  KDE 4.2.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<geek_> that
<sardano> geek: Thanks!
<Guest35091> Hello
<freeze> Hi
<Guest35091> I'm having a problem with nepomuk
<nukem2525> is there going to be an upgrade path between 8.04 w/ KDE3 and 9.04 w/ KDE3 or will it require a fresh install?
<Guest35091> I started indexing, and I realized there was a folder I didn't want to index
<Guest35091> I disabled it, but now when I continue indexing it still indexes the now disabled folder
<Guest35091> Any ideas?
<freeze> Sorry, no ideas
<freeze> What is your notebook?
<geek_> nukem2525: there's no official KDE3 for 9.04
<geek_> you'll probably end up needing to use a third party repo
<Guest35091> What is a notebook?
<freeze> yes
<freeze> Sorry for bad english... i'm from russia
<freeze> =)
<geek_> lol
<geek_> i think it'll be out next week, and ubuntu is and always will be free, freeze.
<dalton2345> hi everyone is there a voip app on the live cd?
<ibrar> How to configure ODBC for postgres in ubuntu
<faLUCE> hi. how can I convert an unsigned int into a std::string representing its hex value ? thnks
<ryan_> i am on kde-look.org trying to download a theme how do i go about installing it?
<ryan_> anyone around?
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Hi all. When running firefox, I get the following error back and it won't start. any ideas? Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 416: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<schmidtma> hi, just installed 9.04 and found quassel-irc. is quassel the kde4 port of konversation? or is it a new project?
<Tm_T> schmidtma: separate project
<Tm_T> schmidtma: you can run quassel in server-client mode too, but by (Kubuntu)default it's client only
<schmidtma> ah ok good to know. though i dont need an irc server :D
<schmidtma> thanks
<Tm_T> schmidtma: it's not irc server, more like "client server" (:
<schmidtma> ok, i dont realy understand :) but i will have a look into quassel and i'm sure i will understand in the future
<schmidtma> is konversations development halted? or is it just a new project for fun and honor?
<Tm_T> schmidtma: Konversation is still going on, but it's not ready yet for everyday use
<dwidmann> schmidtma: what he means is that the GUI is separated from everything the app does ... so you can be signed in once, and you can have multiple UIs for it, even across multiple with machines, all with the same sign-in, etc ... if that makes more sense
<schmidtma> dwidmann, yes it does :)
<noaXess> hi all..
<noaXess> just for my understanding.. if i want 4gb ram.. need i the 64bit version of ubuntu or will the 32bit see my 4gb?
<JohnFlux> noaXess: in 32bit, the kernel would take 1GB and userspace the other 3GB
<JohnFlux> noaXess: most of the 1GB would be wasted
<noaXess> JohnFlux: so.. .. wasted means not used?
<JohnFlux> right
<noaXess> JohnFlux: so better use 64bit version
<JohnFlux> noaXess: well some things don't work well in 64 bit version
<noaXess> i'm building i host machine for virtualbox and need ram.. so i think i will take 64bit and min 4gb ram
<JohnFlux> noaXess: typically propreitary plugins like flash
<noaXess> JohnFlux: don't need flash on this host.. it will be only ubuntu-server edition.. 64bit.. so, now X
<noaXess> no X
<dwidmann> JohnFlux: flash seems to work fine for me here .... courtesy of nspluginwrapper, of course
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: yeah, just highlighting potential issues
<dwidmann> If it's not an issue, why highlight it? Flash works fine ...
<werner_> hello
<yaa_> hi zadrotta
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: could install te server kernel and use PAE if you only ave a 32bit chip
 * ActionParsnip checks his h key
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: use PAE on a 32 bit chip?
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: I don't think that works
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: the server install allows more RAM to be used on a 32bit rig
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: Isn't it only for when the rig is 64bit but the kernel is 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/out-of-memory-on-16gb-ram-pae-32bit-2.6.23-596609/
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: you can run a 32bit OS on a 64bit chip but with linux there is no need now (Ive had isues with Java but i dont use it personally so no issue here)
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: that post still sounds like the hardware is 64bit
<JohnFlux> but with a 32 bit kernel
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: te kernel manages the memory
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: so the memory access is limited by the addressing that the kernel can perform
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: you underlying hardware still needs to use 64 bit addressing etc
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: i guess so
<JohnFlux> ah wikipedia says:
<JohnFlux> The x86 processor hardware is augmented with additional address lines used to select the additional memory, so physical address size is increased from 32 bits to 36 bits.
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: you'll find most 32bit boards only support limited ram
<JohnFlux> So you can use PAE on 32bit architecture with the 4 etc address lines
<guillaume> Hi doez somebody knows how do i export evolution accounts to kmails?
<noaXess> !info backup
<ubottu> Package backup does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<noaXess> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<noaXess> !info mondo
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Penguin> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi
<Firefishe> Hi.  I'm using a logitech headset - usb - and I'm in kde 4.2.00's system settings menu under multimedia.  I'm setting the headset for priority in all areas, and the test works.  Problem is, amarok--my favorite audio program--is not coming through the headset, but through the main speakers.  What might be wrong?
<Firefishe> I have amarok's engine set to autodetect
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have kubuntu 9,4 installed and face a lot of problems with my desktop. window management gets crazy, my mouse is almos unusuable. is there anybody that has a clue what the problem might be?
<ToreadorVampire> Re-iterating my question of yesterday:  [Hardy Heron] I'm finding that krdc frequently crashes when I'm using it for VNC.  Is there any way I can change the VNC backend that krdc uses, but still continue using krdc?  The other VNC viewers out there are lacking support for a few features that krdc has
<peace> Assurbanipal: join #ubuntu+1
<Assurbanipal> tnx guys!
<thebe> how to look process
<thebe> could you give me the command for looking process
<Firefishe> why is amarok 1 the default amarok for  4.2.00?
<Firefishe> instead of amarok 2?
<anna> test
<noaXess> if someone if you build a ubuntu server... running 24/7 for a small business: file, dhcp, dns and a virtualbox with a spec winxp install  for a windows application.. what hardware would you choose?
<noaXess> c2d based hardware or xeon based?
<petsounds> hello folks, can i create .iso file from dvd/cd with k3b ?
<noaXess> petsounds: try it :)
<Peace-> ....>
<Peace-> petsounds: open k3b-------> copy cd --------> create only image
<Peace-> wtf complicated xD
<noaXess> Peace-: peace :)
<Peace-> xD
<petsounds> can't detect source medium
<noaXess> Peace- and petsounds try http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<Peace-> omg acetone
<noaXess> AcetoneISO
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> i will never use that
<noaXess> Peace-: why?
<Peace-> konsole
<Peace-> :)d
<Peace-> and my bash script work better
<noaXess> ok.. :) right.. but is a nice tool
<Peace-> my kde4 is on 230 mega of ram
<Peace-> you wanna give me another stuff no no :)
<matisse> hi, is it possible to install kubuntu whhile it is running as live-cd?
<geek_> matisse: thats the default way of installing
<matisse> so kde is running, what do I start now?
<kociak> hey guys i just install kubuntu 9.04 and there are only 3 things I can't yet figure out: 1) is it possible to open links with a middle-click in new tabs in konqueror 2) how do i autologin to kwallet? i hate to type in password just for the second time just after kdm, just to connect to wireless 3) i cant find keyboard layout switch anywhere - and users of my comp are multilingual
<Peace-> matisse: of course
<kociak> matisse you have an icon on the desktop =)
<Peace-> matisse: like ubuntu...
<matisse> theres no icon...
<Peace-> matisse: where did you get that live...
<matisse> (maybe because its 64bit?)
<Peace-> no.
<Peace-> that live is a sucking iso
<kociak> is it possible to open links with a middle-click in new tabs in konqueror?
<matisse> dont know, it has been printed and all the stuff
<Peace-> every live cd of kubunut is liek ubuntu live so you have to have that icon
<Peace-> matisse: download a not bad  live cd
<Peace-> kociak: you have to create a shortcut
<matisse> no, I just restart and install
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a big difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Peace-> yes kubuntu is very sexy
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> no pulse stuff for audio
<Peace-> in primis
<kociak> peace
<Peace-> and many other stuff
<kociak> what kind of shortcut?
<Peace-> kociak: settings---> configure shortcuts
<kociak> u mean in konqueror settings?
<Peace-> of course
<kociak> the only "shortcuts" i can see there are browser address shortcuts .. like gg for google
<Peace-> if you don't see that go on systemsettings ---> input actions
<Peace-> it's a bit hard but...
<kociak> ow do i autologin to kwallet?
<kociak> how*
<eagles0513875> kociak: depending on the program you are wanting to run lets say kopete
<eagles0513875> it will pop up a box that prompts for your pass word kociak
<kociak> i know that eagle
<kociak> i mean password for whole kwallet session
<Dragnslcr> kociak- you can try changing the password for the wallet to be empty
<areiv> hi everyone
<areiv> I'm having problems while writing in forums. When I try to send the message, most of times it never does it, and I've identified that it's due to sending quotes
<areiv> with firefox, opera and konqueror
<areiv> do you know about this "bug"?
<areiv> a similar problem is with thunderbird mail client
<Dragnslcr> Never heard of that bug
<areiv> the only way is to remove the quotation part of the message, or even sometimes to write a new one
<Dragnslcr> Well, not with the browser, anyway. I've seen plenty of web apps that don't handle user input correctly
<Dragnslcr> This happens on more than one site?
<areiv> yes
<alumnos> hola buenas tardes..
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dragnslcr> Does it happen on http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<alumnos> tks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<areiv2> sorry, i lost power supply
<areiv2> can anyone repeat the response sombody told me?
<Dragnslcr> areiv2-  Does it happen on http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<areiv2> i'll try
<areiv2> but, it happens with several sites
<areiv2> even with thunderbird
<areiv2> so, it has to be from de os i think
<areiv2> *the
<areiv2> i think this is a never seen problem
<areiv2> but it's a little annoying
<rmrfslash> No radeonhd 1.2.5 for Kubuntu 9.04 it seems :(
<rmrfslash> well... at least not through package management
<Anyoseyo> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a external hard drive
<Anyoseyo> I'm not sure whether I should use wubi or just unetbootin
<geek_> Anyoseyo: i suspect unetbootin
<Anyoseyo> thanks
<Anyoseyo> also, would it be worth it to wait the extra two days for 9.04?
<Anyoseyo> geek_
<geek_> Anyoseyo: well, i'm running it now
<geek_> so i obviously think not ;p
<Anyoseyo> so you recomomend downloading the release client geek_?
<Anyoseyo> I'm sort of new to this
<Anyoseyo> i installed 6.x some time back but
<geek_> Anyoseyo: There's likely to be bugs, and such, but it seems alright to me for the most part, other than a few random freezes (which has stopped) and a rather annoying irc client
<geek_> 6.x? thats... old
<genii> geek_: Dapper is still supported
<geek_> genii: true. dosen't make it any less old ;p
<Anyoseyo> and kubuntu has auto update, no?
<Anyoseyo> and couldn't you use WINE for mIRC?
<geek_> ewww
<geek_> why would anyone want Mirc?
<Anyoseyo> I like it for the scripts
<geek_> you could
<Anyoseyo> what do you like?
 * geek_ uses konversation or kvirc
<Anyoseyo> again i'm mostly a windows person
<Anyoseyo> ah
<geek_> i use kvirc on windows ;p
<devilsadvocate_> quassel ftw
<geek_> devilsadvocate_: i don't really like how it handles channels and servers
<Anyoseyo> so you recommend getting the iso of hte release client and putting it on my external hard drive?
 * geek_ reinstalled konversation
<Anyoseyo> with unetbootin
<geek_> Anyoseyo: actually that sounds like a good way to try it out
<devilsadvocate_> geek_: you gotta love the core-client setup, and the selection of text, and the kde notifications
<Anyoseyo> kk :)
<Anyoseyo> urgh no torrent >.>
<geek_> devilsadvocate_: My main issue is with channel management ;p
<geek_> oh
<geek_> and it dosen't handle queries very well
<blip-> hi all,  I've got kubuntu 8.10, but wifi and suspend-to-disk and ram don't work.... they both worked well with 8.04 out of the box.   What can I expect from 9.04 ?  Is it worth the update ?     thanks
<devilsadvocate_> geek_: being able to right click in chat window on xchat et all is nice, yes.
<devilsadvocate_> geek_: whats wrong with the channel management? it remembers the channels and such quite nicely
<geek_> devilsadvocate_: its rather hard to switch between them, and i prefer bottom tabs
<devilsadvocate_> geek_: ah. im used to xchat, so thats not a problem for me :P
<geek_> devilsadvocate_: and queries arn't in a buffer of their own, i need to select a person off a channel for a private message
<Dragnslcr> I'm getting used to Quassel, but there's a few improvements I'd like to see
<Dragnslcr> Being able to move the channel list to tabs at the top would be nice. I don't need all this blank space on the side of the window
<genii> Dragnslcr: Put in a feature request :)
<devilsadvocate_> geek_: hmm. i was able to query people not on any channels i was on
<geek_> Dragnslcr: i shoved it under my nicklist
<Dragnslcr> And it'd be nice if there was a "Close" button for queries. "Hide Temporarily" isn't all that intuitive
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, yeah I'm not a big fan of the quassel layout so far , but I understand they're working hard on it
<geek_> BluesKaj: it had promise, and good ideas
<geek_> but needs work
<geek_> and if there was a KDE4 version of konversation, i'd prefer that
<geek_> granted
 * geek_ is using the kde3 version of conversation :)
<BluesKaj> still prefer the old konversation kde3.5 version ...konvi-kde4 isn't ready yet either
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I liked Konversation
<geek_> that was the default in intrepid
<Dragnslcr> I'd still like to see a client that can do the kind of event-based scripting that mIRC has
<blip-> konversation is superb
<geek_> jaunty uses a single session version of quassel i think
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it does
<Dragnslcr> The two-part setup is interesting, but I don't think many normal users really need it
<geek_> actually
<geek_> its pretty much a bounce server ;p
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yup
<Dragnslcr> It'd be nice for someone that has an old, low-power computer as the IRC connection that they can leave on, and use a normal desktop for the user side, but I wouldn't think many people have or need that
<genii> Dragnslcr: Currently I use only the client and connect to a core which is in Finland
<geek_> Dragnslcr: actually, i was thinking of running a bouncer on my server just for that reason
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but we're geeks (one of us literally, I see). We hardly count as normal users.
<geek_> Dragnslcr: that and my old cheap low power machine is a tank ;p
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<geek_> Dragnslcr: PIII 450. passively cooled ;)
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<walbert> Hey guys, I remember reading about problems with nvidia cards in kde 4.x;  I'm looking at building a computer with a gtx 285, and I was wondering if those problems are in the past now
<Dragnslcr> walbert- I have a 7900, and I haven't had any major issues. Can't really speak for anything newer
<walbert> hm, thanks
<nvivo> Hi. Does anybody know how should I disable the touchpad while typing in kubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> nvivo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<nvivo> ok. thanks
<caralu74> hello, Some one know what happen whit the repo of kde 3.5 for ubuntu 8.10 / 9.04?
<caralu74> or How install kde 3.5 on ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04?
<genii> caralu74: kde3 on versions after 8.04 is not officially supported. However, there is a "remix" version of 9.04 with kde3 in it if you feel like living dangerously. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<genii> Bah, left
<Acedip> hey guys
<Acedip> i just installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, but now the icons and the fonts doesnt feel alright
<Acedip> the icons appear too big and the font is a bit hazy in xchat
<genii> xchat is a GTK app
<Acedip> genii, so ?
<genii> Acedip: kde styles/themes etc work on QT apps, which is what kde uses.
<jason_froebe> Acedip - have you tried Konversation?
<Acedip> genii, ohh..right..that explains it, but what about other icons
<Acedip> jason_froebe, yes,
<Acedip> genii, i mean there are things which surely doesnt feel alright
<genii> There are a couple packages which try to enforce kde styles onto your gtk apps. gtk-qt-engine-kde4 and kde4-style-qtcurve    for instance
<Acedip> can issues arise while using kde in ubuntu and not kubuntu
<genii> Acedip: Probably.
<quassel208> can I run Joomla on Linux ?
<theuser1> on what protocol is jrdesktop used. vnc or rdp?
<genii> quassel208: Of course
<quassel208> why isntit in kubuntu packaged ?
<genii> quassel208: Likely no one has packaged it yet.
<genii> quassel208: There seems something about joomla on 8.10 here: http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?f=429&t=379418&start=0
<quassel208> They use it on the learn / work job i going get
<quassel208> But they use Windows
<genii> quassel208: Since Joomla is open source you can use it on onay platform
<genii> *any
<quassel208> its a gui program isnt it ?
<theuser1> can anyone recomend a remote desktop app that suports file transferes.  i have 2 pcs. one windows xp and on kubuntu. what to control each other oftenly. so need client and server app on both and ready all times for a connection. need rdp one. its faster?
<alonea> I am trying to figure out how to mount my built in sd card reader. When I put in a card, dmesg reports:[11277.215604] mmc0: new SDHC card at address b368; [11277.249525] mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 SD    7830016KiB; [11277.249976]  mmcblk0: p1
<genii> quassel208: Joomla is web based. So if you have a web browser, thats what it uses for it's gui
<alonea> wait, I am totally stupid. it IS mounted.
<alonea> I have never had it automount before....niiiiiiffty!
<quassel208> genii so I gues it uses firefox ?
 * genii handa s alonea a coffee
<genii> quassel208: Or any web browser, yes
<quassel208> I gues it will spit on konqueror
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- don't know if there are any RDP servers or clients for Linux that support file transfers. Probably should use something like FTP or SCP for the file transfers instead
<genii> quassel208: If all your questions will be regarding Joomla, why not go ask them in the channel #joomla  about it?
<quassel208> Okay I will, but I gues i will let them teach me
<petsounds> hello, can i get conflict if i installed Iced tea and then i install JRE?
<alonea> genii: mmmmm...thanks!
<genii> petsounds: Usually it will want to use whichever was last installed. You can specify which to use with the update-java-alternatives
<genii> alonea:  :)
<BluesKaj> !wget | theuser1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<petsounds> ok thanks genii, i am about to install vuze, cause in my experience some private tracker had block ktorrent
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<zoiss> hi. does anyone know how to activate digital sound out with oss?
<BluesKaj> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<BluesKaj> !info OSS
<ubottu> Package OSS does not exist in intrepid
<zoiss> :]
<zoiss> info bot
<victim> how can I compare all the files in 2 folders, both folders contain the same files with the same names but one or 2 might be different?
<victim> thanks
<matt_> hey all
<matt_> you guys are talkative!
<Dragnslcr> victim- probably with a script of some kind
<theuser1>  which is faster and better. rdp vnc or rmi ?
<theuser1>  which is faster and better. rdp vnc or rmi ? Remote Method Invocation?
<warlock2> uSbuntu works well with laptop
<warlock2> in usb 4g
<warlock2> I had error
<lars> join #foswiki
<warlock2> I said to start
<warlock2> I doesn't support dop or fua
<warlock2> I know it
<warlock2> dpo or fua doesn't compatibily with laptop
<warlock2> ?
<salla_> ?
<salla_> ?
<xp-killer> how to format to fat 32 my external sata hdd?
<ango_> fat32 will only format 30 gb at once
<xp-killer> ango_: but my ide i format the hold 160 gig to fat 32
<ango_> anything over that is not gonna happen without a certain utility that i do not know of
<Dragnslcr> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that wasn't very helpful
<xp-killer> what wasnt?
<Dragnslcr> If you have the fat32 driver, I would guess that gparted can format a disk for it
<genii> mkfs.vfat /dev/bleh
<Dragnslcr> That works too
<xp-killer> :s
<ango_> i partitioned mine to ntfs then installed NTFS-3g
<ango_> works fine for me
<ango_> and i also have some windows computers i run so it works out better that way
<genii> I just use ext2/3 and from when I need it in Win, the ext driver from fs-driver.org
<xp-killer> i dont want ntfs  i want fat 32
<xp-killer> i'll just go on xp and use partition magic to see if i can format the hold thing in fat32
<ango_> well youre on your own with it then
<dwidmann> fat32 ... ewwwww
<xp-killer> ?
<xp-killer> u dotn like fat32? dwidmann
<dwidmann> xp-killer: right.
<AfrOTRokHE> xp-killer: why you don't use ntfs? is already supported
<xp-killer> y not?
<xp-killer> cause i use my hdd not only on pc but other stuff like my ps3
<xp-killer> ps3 dont see my ntfs partition
<AfrOTRokHE> =O
<dwidmann> xp-killer: fat32 is more prone to things like corruption ... better keep backups
<AfrOTRokHE> ok..
<xp-killer> dwidmann: well i have like 8 hdd and all are fat32 and for the moment only 1 die cause of me
<xp-killer> dwidmann: 160g hitachi it's been 4years i have now and it still working
<dwidmann> xp-killer: the hard drives potential to die has nothing to do with what I'm talking about really. I'm talking about corruption of the file system due to other things (at least partly its lack of a journalling mechanism)
<dwidmann> xp-killer: With regards to serving to the ps3 ... you could do that with something like mediatomb, could you not?
<skinnyguy> fdisk /dev/sda or whatever it is and create your partitions
<xp-killer> dwidmann: yes i can but what now if my pc doesnt work?
<skinnyguy> there is mkfs.msdos
<xp-killer> dwidmann: plus it's to slow
<skinnyguy> and mkfs.vfat
<skinnyguy> that should format it
<dwidmann> xp-killer: why wouldn't your pc work? And what's too slow?
<xp-killer> skinnyguy: im not to good with commands fo i rather the xp way
<xp-killer> skinnyguy: pc doesnt last foreever, plus what now if i dont have a router?
<skinnyguy>  CompuApps SwissKnife will do it in winblow
<xp-killer> skinnyguy: i give up on swisskniff it kill my hdd once so i rather partition magic it have more options
<kennethaar> Hi. My notes plasmoid disapeared. Where can I find the text I had written on it?
<skinnyguy> ok im done ive give you three option and youve shot down all three hard to help ome thats that picky
<dwidmann> xp-killer: routers are awesome things to have, you should :D
<xp-killer> dwidmann: it was just an example what happens to thoses that dont have?
<xp-killer> skinnyguy: why 2.5 external hdd doest work on pc but on laptops?it doest have a cord to plug in the power just and usb cord to power the hdd
<xp-killer> skinnyguy: partition magic fail to format my sata hdd.it shows it as not a ntfs but a BAD hdd in yellow :s
<dwidmann> xp-killer: try doing it in gparted
<dontron> hi ich hba bi kubuntu meine effekte aktiviert jetzt einen schwarzen screen :O
<BluesKaj> !partition magic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition magic
<Pici> !de | dontron
<ubottu> dontron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> !partitionmagic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitionmagic
<AfrOTRokHE> xp-killer: you need to backup your info, then try to recover with some tool and then try to make any change in your HD
<xp-killer> dwidmann: i dont know gparted.is it by dos?
<AfrOTRokHE> xp-killer: apt-get install gparted or from konsole type "sudo gparted"
<dwidmann> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> partitionmagic is a klunky and unstable app and will wreck your partitions ...don't use it
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i tink it's to late :( im not seing my sata hdd anymore
<xp-killer> ive should of both a ide hdd
<BluesKaj> xp-killer , burn a copy of the GParted live cd , it might help you rescue ..not guaranteed but worth a try
<AfrOTRokHE> xp-killer: reboot
<xp-killer> sata is better than ide right?
<dwidmann> !sudo | AfrOTRokHE
<ubottu> AfrOTRokHE: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<AfrOTRokHE> dwidmann: o.0?
<AfrOTRokHE> wow! i don't know about kdesudo
<dwidmann> AfrOTRokHE: you do now :)
<xp-killer> OMG partition magic turn my 320g hdd to a 7mb
<dwidmann> AfrOTRokHE: gksudo/kdesudo for graphical apps, because under admittedly not too common circumstances, with sudo some apps won't work at all, or worse, will end up changing the ownership of certain files that will cause you major trouble
<kirilos> Hello,i am having some trouble setting up my monitor's hertz with kubuntu 9.04 anyone willing to help me out?
<dwidmann> kirilos: should be easy if you already know what they are
<brian_> Hello
<genii> !info kxgenerator
<ubottu> kxgenerator (source: kxgenerator): KDE X Server configuration utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 162 kB, installed size 644 kB
<kirilos> i go to the nvidia setting,i change the Hertz and then when i logout/restart hertz go back to 50 and the screen is like well,shit :P
<dwidmann> oooh, I've not heard of that one genii
<genii> dwidmann: It's pretty good. Beats manually messing with xorg.conf, etc etc
<dwidmann> genii: if that's the case, it should probably weasel its way into Kubuntu default, later or sooner
<brian_> Can anyone suggest a IM client better then Pidgin or Kopete? Kopete has issues with staying connected and Pidgin has issues with connecting to Yahoo!.
<dwidmann> brian_: think you'll be hard pressed finding better IMs than those
<brian_> Yikes. Hmm... wonder why Pidgin isn't connecting then. Back to the forums I go!
<brian_> Thank you Dwidmann
<kennethaar> Does no one know where the notes plasmoid stores it's content?
<kennethaar> Hi. My notes plasmoid disapeared. Where can I find the text I had written on it?
<brian_> When I put the notes back on the desktop, it starts fresh. I don't think they are saved if you closed it.
<kennethaar> brian: crap
<brian_> However, nothing beats a pen and paper next to the computer ;)
<kennethaar> obrian_: Dolphin beats it for me? ;-) Hierarcaly store all your notes, and add tags and links to them... Although I have been using notes to capture ideas when I dont have time to make the necsessary folders. So no I lost all my quick notes for yesterday(ofcorse they were many)
<kennethaar> no=now
<dwidmann> kennethaar: something like basket, perhaps?
<kennethaar> crap back to using gtk and tomboy for note taking. Very annoying. THink I will have to submitt a bugreport about makeing it remember the different notes
<dwidmann> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<lorecaster> hey all, i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, and now my sound isnt' regocnized... none of my players have movable volume contorls
<kennethaar> Basket is cluttered and hard to use drag and drop is very unprecise. But I love the concept. If only the implementation had been better.
<jony> algun español?
<Pici> !es | jony
<ubottu> jony: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kennethaar> hm knotes seems to fit the bill to.
<kennethaar> so now I am happy again
<kennethaar> Although it's a shame about the notes I lost.
<lorecaster> Kennithaar; what kind of notes do they take? i've never used the software
<kennethaar> lorecaster: I don't understand your question.
<lorecaster> i'm a writer and i work in the engineering field... i use post-it notes for my work out of my home-office, and my spouce hates it :P i was curious about that software, is all, and how it differs from a word processor like writer
<lorecaster> and for anyone else who's interested... i'd love to figure out why i don't have sound any longer for my system, after i upgraded to 9.04
<kennethaar> "Oh working-sound-as-we-had-pre-pulse-audio where art thou...?"
<lorecaster> i beg your pardon? is this a common question?
<SandGorgon> lorecaster: alsamixer -c 0 - unmute everything ?
<lorecaster> in terminal?
<lorecaster> sandgorgon; wrong -c argument '0'
<Bman__> hallo
<lorecaster> it's as though i've lost all my drivers fort he soudcard... under multimedia, system settings, my soudncard is just listed as default
<Bman__> can someone help me on installing linux? dumb question really, but don't want to fuck this up as this is not my system...
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lorecaster> burn to a CD, insert into disk... i did it, it's as easy as installing windows, and more morally satisfying
<Bman__> oh yeah, i know that no prob
<lorecaster> hi Genii!! :D
<Bman__> its cause i got two HDD
<Bman__> local disk C:, and NOSAVE F:
 * genii slides lorecaster a coffee
<Bman__> I want kubuntu to install on F: , but when i got to install you don't see C: or F: in linux, only bunch of numbers...
<lorecaster> this girl deserves a hug for all she did for me last week :D i got autocad installed, Genii, but i had to go with a VirtualBox install. got it anyway!
<Bman__> So i'm wondering how to make sure it will install on the F: drive
<Bman__> Also i need to check if the F: drive is an HDD, or a partition of the C: disk..
<kirilos> i need some help with my nvidia drivers and kubuntu 9.04 i386,anyone willing to help me?
<genii> Bman__: The installer will not see them as C: D: E:     etc etc but rather as sda sdb sdc and so on
<lorecaster> Krilios; i've had some fun with those :D maybe we had the same problem
<Bman__> Yes, so how do i know which is which.. but first i have to check if F: is a real HDD or a partition.. (in win xp)
<genii> Bman__: Partitions will be like sda1 sda2  sdb1 sdb2     and so on like this.
<genii> Bman__: The partitoner will inform you what kind of partitions they are, also what filesystem is on them already, if any
<Bman__> so, if they are 2 differents HDD i will see sda and sdb, if F: is a partition of C i'll see sda1 (as C:) and sda2 (as F:) sry for the dump questions...
<genii> Bman__: You get the idea now, yes
<Bman__> Ok thx :)
<vnwarrior> how do I set the background color from white to black in quassel ?
<genii> Bman__: Welcome. If you have any issues during install, just visit here
<Bman__> Do i need to make a backup if it's sda2 or sdb ? there's nothing on the F: drive important, only on the C: drive
<Bman__> thanks :)
<genii> vnwarrior: Settings...Configure Quassel...Appearance...Color Settings....
<vnwarrior> genii: I cant find the one for background... it is still maintaining at white
<genii> Bman__: You could back up whatever you like first. this is actually not bad practice to have anyways.
<genii> vnwarrior: Maybe ask in #quassel, some of the devs hang out there
<vnwarrior> ok
<Bman__> But do I have to if i'm not going to install on the C: drive? cause this is really an old pc, running like shit on xp, so slow.. It will take hours with a backup program
<genii> Bman__: So long as you have run chkdsk on the Windows formatted drives and they are marked clean, you should be able to resize them however you like from in the partitioner if you want to.
<Bman__> eerrr?
<Dragnslcr> vnwarrior- from what I can tell, Quassel follows your KDE color scheme
<Bman__> There's 8.36 gig free on F: drive, so no need to resize it
<Bman__> But I really have no idea on what chkdsk is.. First time i'm going to install this so
<genii> Bman__: chkdsk scans hd for bad sectors, crosslinked files, etc etc
<vnwarrior> Dragnslcr: umm.. what does that mean - where in KDE can I change colors?
<Bman__> How do i do that?
<Dragnslcr> vnwarrior- System Settings -> Appearance
<Bman__> Ah found it in execute..
<Dragnslcr> vnwarrior- the colors you set there should affect all KDE4 programs (Dolphin, Kopete, etc.)
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> is it possible to get the windows fonts on kubuntu i dont like this font
<vnwarrior> Dragnslcr: hmm.. not good. thanks
<vnwarrior> B-Minus: try the droid fonts (check wikipedia link)
<vnwarrior> B-Minus: copy them to a ~/.fonts directory and run fc-cache -f -v
<B-Minus> tnx
<kevku> aptitude search mscorefronts?
<trappist> korganizer is supposed to report webcal:// calendar urls, but I don't see how to set one up.  any hints?
<Bman__> I ran chkdsk, no problems found..
<duraid> I have problems installing flash
<Bman__> But is there a chance windows got damaged if I install on F (where there's no windows)
<pteague> apparently i have a few things in my startup list & i'm not quite sure how to get rid of them...  & so when i log out without having closed those apps when i log back in i end up getting 2 of them (the 1 saved in the session & the other in the startup list)... without closing both of those windows if i log out & then back in again i end up with 3 of them :(
<Bman__> gennii  ?
<B-Minus> does there excist an applet or widget in kde that i have a command-run bar inside my taskbar ?
<B-Minus> so i can just type in the apps i want to run
<SandGorgon> B-Minus: just type alt-f2
<B-Minus> nice
<genii> Bman__: I'm still here :) Work required me for a while
<Bman__> Ah no prob, take your time, just wanted to make sure :p
<Bman__> look @ 21:08:32 and 21:09:04  plz ;)
<genii> Bman__: The only usual "gotchya" to watch out for... is to make sure Grub installs to master boot record of first drive. Some people put it on a subpartition by mistake
<Bman__> What's grub?
<genii> Bman__: Grub is the "GRand Unified Bootloader"
<Bman__> So make sure I install on F: (sda2 or sdb..)
<Bman__> Genii, by any chance do you speak dutch or french ^^^
<genii> Bman__: No, sda2 is a SUB partition. You want it on sda    for example
<yaa__> !lamo|Bman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamo
<Bman__> yeah lamo is the good word :)
<yaa__> )
<Bman__> so if the F drive is a subpartition, i'm fucked
<Bman__> caus only got 2gig left on C drive
<genii> Bman__: No, I speak primarily English. (undertand some French, some German otherwise, but not much)
<Pici> Bman__: Please try to control your language in this channel.
<Bman__> Sorry..
<Bman__> so if the F drive is a subpartition, I'm in trouble...
<genii> yaa__: Attacking new users is also frowned upon
<ronin--> does anybody know how to install multiple packages on kubuntu using a file with the package names
<Bman__> That's no problem, really
<yaa__> genii^ i do already know what is prison  %)
<Bman__> but if F: is sdb, no worries about damaging Windows or something like that
<genii> Bman__: For install, you need something like at least about 2.5-3Gb partition, doesn't matter where or what drive, really. The important thing is Grub needs to know how to load it
<genii> ronin--: Try the set-selections way
<pteague> B-Minus: if you want something in the panel there is also the run command plasmoid, but i've been having issues with it in jaunty
<matisse> is it a good idea to start now with working with 9.04 RC ?
<genii> ronin--: 3rd post here for instance shows usage: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-169062.html
<ronin--> ok thanks genii I will read the man page about this
<matisse> or will there be to many bugs, so it can't be real working
<genii> ronin--: It will be in the dpkg manpage
<Bman__> If i got sda1 and sda2, how do I put them back together so i cant install it on sda ?
<ronin--> I want to install the same packeges as one old system and I thought I could get them with dpkg --get-selections
<ronin--> but I thought I have to use apt-get install to install them from the repositories
<JB_> how do you install flashplayer
<JB_> it keeps saying error
<matisse> Will 9.04 be released in 2 days or does it probably take longer?
<Pici> matisse: It will be released sometime on the 23rd
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<Bman__> ?
<matisse> Pici, so nothing doubt?
<JB_> 2 days I already have the 9.04 beta
<Bman__> Well, gonna check if I got 2 HDD or a partition.. I'll report here later
<Pici> matisse: none
<Bman__> thx for the help genii!
<matisse> JB_, and? any big problems?
<JB_> please help me with the flash player
<genii> Bman__: If you come across some problem or question, just return here again for assistance
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Bman__> Thanks man
<Bman__> See u
<JB_> not really its excellent
<ronin--> thanks genii
<genii> ronin--: You're welcome
<ronin--> :)
<matisse> JB_, concerning the flash player: you should copy&paste the error message
<yaa__> do not be gloomy
<yaa__> do not be gloomy
<yaa__> do not be gloomy
<Pici> yaa__: stop
<yaa__> smile
<JB_> mitsse_, okay in a sec
<matisse> JB_, if its a big text, better use pastebin
<JB_> matisse_, I tried first ten timenks, for some reason it didnt want to the to install now and it did tha
<JB_> it installed this time
<JB_> thanks anyway
<bercik> Hello!
<EagleScreen> hi
<bercik> Once Jaunty is released, will i have to upgrade RC to Retail?
<EagleScreen> you will have to do a regular update
<EagleScreen> update notifier will do the job
<bercik> Thank You :)
<bercik> And when using fglrx on Jaunty will be availble? Once new fglrx released?
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<EagleScreen> bercik: it won't be in the official repositories, but you will can download it from backports repositories, ppa repositories, or from ATI website
<matisse> JB_, sounds good :)
<bercik> So using fglrx with Xorg 1.6 is avaible?
<JB_> see you later
<matisse> cu
<devilsadvocate> hi. does anyone know how/if i can get konqueror to use webkit instead of khtml?
<rmrfslash> I thought Jaunty was April 28th.... cool.
<rmrfslash> It's in 2 days!
<Bman__> Hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<Bman__> genii?
<genii> Bman__: Yup I'm around. (for another 20-30 minutes from work, anyhow)
<Bman__> So i went to installation, and then I came on step 4 i think)
<Bman__> 'preaparation de l'espace disque'
<Bman__> so preparation of disk space
<Bman__> I had 3 choices
<genii> That is the partitioner, yes
<Bman__> Assisted: use a full disk
<Bman__> SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda) - 20,0 GB ATA ..
<Bman__> Assisted: largest disk part
<Bman__> Manual
<Bman__> So now i know the F drive is in fact a partition of local disk C:
<Bman__> But i didn't continue as i didn't know for sure what to do
<genii> Bman__: Apologies on lag, work required me.
<genii> Bman__: Your Windows C: and F: drives together add up to the 20Gb ?
<Whipper_> seems like someone is running win-95 :)
<genii> Whipper_: Yes it's odd how it inserts the second drive between the primary drive's first and second partition on that one
<Whipper_> well.. win.. what can u excpect..
<Whipper_> same as lottery
<genii> Bman__: the "Use largest free space" option normally will look at the partitions and then resize the one with enough room on it to make a partition to put linux on
<Bman__> Yes 20 together
<Bman__> ok
<Bman__> But it's best if ik make a back-up before trying that?
<genii> Bman__: Backups of anything are always good :)
<Bman__> Can you advice some good prog, cause i'm using a pentium 730 mhz with 256mb ram
<Bman__> i know they're always good :p
<Bman__> but are they necessary?
<Bman__> but yes i'll make one, just need a prog to do so
<Whipper_> Bman__: debian
<genii> Bman__: If you have already done the windows chkdsk or scandisk, then the partitioner can resize the Windows partition safely
<Bman__> Is it normal when i click execute with chkdsk, it runs
<Bman__> when it's finished it closes automatically (the dos window)
<genii> Bman__: Yes, thats normal
<fab> hi
<fab> how can  upgrade to 9.04 please ?
<clam> im trying to install kubuntu 8.04.2 on a dell dimension 2400.  whenever i try to log in i get a black screen then logs me out
<clam> i have a feeling it is a video driver issue
<genii> Bman__: If you have anough free room someplace to put a file which is the size of a partition you want to backup, there is a fast way in linux with the "dd" command
<clam> any help would be nice
<fab> is there something to change in the source.list ?
<genii> Well, short way... not neccesarily fast, lets say
<Whipper_> clam: disable x, and use terminal :)
<clam> i can get to a terminal
<Whipper_> clam: at the boot-up?
<clam> i need the video functioning though.  that would be nice -_-
<clam> after it boots up i get the log in screen
<Bman__> No, don't have any extern HDD or something like that, and also got no idea what you mean by 'dd' command
<genii> Whipper_: Seeing as we're in #kubuntu most people will of course be wanting to use their KDE  ... :)
<clam> and when i try to log in, thats when it kicks me off and back to the log in screen
<Bman__> Well i ran chkdsk and chkdsk F:
<Bman__> both, no problem
<clam> i have sinking feeling its video related.  after all its  a POS dell
<Bman__> So i guess it will be safe without backup, but still gonna use debian
<Whipper_> genii: i realize that, but if one has p730MHz, with 20GB, and Win at the same time, that might be a little..
<clam> when i look at the xorg.conf it doesnt state intel or i810 driver for video
<clam> and most tutorials online say to switch that
<genii> xorg.conf is severely deprecated these days
<clam> and i tried using the dpkg command to reconfigure the xorg.conf file, but it skips the part of the video driver.  its like what the heck?
<clam> its like its not launching ANY driver for video at all, and thats why it crashes
<genii> clam: Just backup your xorg.conf and then manually tell it in there to use i810 driver then
<clam> dont know the syntax for that in xorg...help please ^_^
<Bman__> Well i read 730mhz and 256 ram were enough to run it so...
<genii> Bman__: Debian is a linux distribution which Ubuntu/Kubuntu and some other distributions are derivatives of, and not the name of a backup application of some sort
<Whipper_> Bman__: yes, its enough.. just..
<Bman__> Haha :D
<Bman__> So, lite version of kubuntu?
<Whipper_> lighter?
<genii> Bman__: No, not really. More like the grand-daddy of
<Whipper_> lxde :)
<Bman__> Ah. Then i don't understand why you told me debian if it's not 'liter' for my crappy pc ?
<Whipper_> Bman__: debian can be as light as u like
<genii> Bman__: If you need a distribution which uses less system resources you may want to look into Xubuntu
<Bman__> Already heard about that
<Whipper_> or xubuntu
<Whipper_> :)
<Bman__> And true, the install did go little slow.
<Bman__> But it will go better once it's installed i presume
<Bman__> Only need to go on internet and irc in fact..
<olorin12> is anyone else having problems updating sources in synaptic/adept?
<Bman__> Do you know progs to backup my files?
<Bman__> I know some, but progs I'm using with my core2duo with 4gb ram, so not going to try these on this pc :)
<Whipper_> olorin12: adept..yes, synaptic no..
<clam> tried setting video "section" to "Intel Corporation 810i Integerated Graphics Controller"
<clam> didnt work
<clam> still crashes
<Whipper_> but that just 'cos this so fres install..
<genii> clam: Thats not the part you need to modify.
<clam> then please help me figure it out
<clam> ^_^
<olorin12> I haven't logged into linux in a while... do I need to update sources list?
<clam> not unless they dont work olorin12.
<BluesKaj> olorin12 , just sudo apt-get update
<olorin12> failed to fetch
<genii> clam: Where it had something like: Identifier      "Configured Video Device"           under that line put: Driver  "i810"
<clam> k.  i will give it a shot
<Whipper_> olorin12: dont fix it, if its not broken
<genii> Bman__: You want to back up your files... where are you going to back them up to?
<BluesKaj> olorin12 , which release ?
<olorin12> 9.10
<olorin12> oops 8.10
<olorin12> I'm from the future...
<Bman__> backup is as big as the place they take on my hdd?
<clam> genii which section?  "device" or "screen"???
<Bman__> then going to find an extern HDD
<genii> clam: Device
<Bman__> well it depends of their  size
<Bman__> I really have no idea at how big this is, if it's not too big i can upload them to RS or something
<Bman__> If i need them i can ask a friend to dl and put on a HDD
<clam> now the computer is going bonkers...
<clam> -_-
<genii> clam: Maybe you mistakenly thought i810 was the driver you required
<clam> im thinking i might just set it to "Intel"
<clam> i was told the Intel driver should work fine
<genii> clam:  "vesa" is usually good for failsafe
<genii> clam:  don't uppercase intel incidentally
<olorin12> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) -----  does this for a bunch of the repositories
<joshjtl> is there anyway to turn down volume of stuff like firefox without decreasing the volume of say amarok?
<clam> argh now you tell me lol
<clam> well genii vesa works
<clam> but at a crappy resolution >_<
<Bman__> ?
<genii> clam: vesa is the usual fallback driver
<clam> great
<clam> well intel didnt work
<clam> and neither did i810
<genii> clam: What reports:   lspci | grep VGA                ?
<genii> I require to leave work now so will appear /away until I reconnect from home. (about 30-45 minutes)
<clam> i shall check real quick genii
<clam> ok genii
<clam> farewell
<clam> i figured it out
<clam> i hate you guys
<clam> >_<
<clam> *sigh* guess not
<clam> this would never happen on windowz
<clam> >_<
<Anyoseyo> err
<Anyoseyo> will the release client update automatically in two days? :P'
<Anyoseyo> will the release client update automatically in two days? :P'
<Guest60709> Hey i'm trying to run qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2009.01.bin that i've downloaded from the qt website...how do I do so?
<Szadek> hello everybody , i really need help ... i upgraded to jaunty rc and sound dont work anymore =/
<octavianus> hi
<clam> yikes sorry cant help ya
<octavianus> one question please
<clam> im not the smartest with linux but i will help if i can
<octavianus> Is kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5 LTS? or it's supported till october 2009?>
<octavianus> ubuntu 8.04 it's supported till 2011
<JontheEchidna> It's supported until October
<octavianus> godf damn it
<octavianus> I'm happy with my kde 3.5
<octavianus> so i wanted to know how long till format sda :)
<octavianus> so I guess that kubuntu 9.10 will be LTS ?
<JontheEchidna> the one after that, I believe
<JontheEchidna> whenever the next ubuntu LTS
<octavianus> 9.10 not 9.04
<octavianus> 9.10 the next lts
<octavianus> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Releases
<octavianus> Ubuntu 9.10
<octavianus> 	
<octavianus> Karmic Koala
<octavianus> 	
<octavianus> Planned for October 2009
<octavianus> 	
<octavianus> April 2011
<octavianus> I hope that kubuntu 9.10 will be the same thing as ubuntu 9.10
<JontheEchidna> Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 9.10 will be normal releases
<rmrfslash> If I install a deb (say a video driver), will that driver be reinstalled upon a kernel upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> with normal 18 month support periods
<rmrfslash> or will I have to run the deb again?
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- the driver would still be installed. Whether or not it works with the new kernel is another question
<jhutchins_wk> rmrfslash: If you installed it from the normal repositories it should be updated when an update comes out.  if you downloaded it frome some third-party source and installed it, then you'll probably have to update it.
<rmrfslash> So installing something through a deb allows it to be managed automatically?
<jhutchins_wk> As I understand it, the nvidia and ATI stuff has to be updated with each kernel.
<rmrfslash> Well.... I had to install it from a ppa
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- nope
<rmrfslash> ok, so I need to then reinstall it.
<jhutchins_wk> rmrfslash: No, installing it from the package management system means it can be automatically updated.
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- only packages installed from a repository will be updated when a new version is available
<rmrfslash> I see.
<rmrfslash> I won't see my driver until probably 9.10
<rmrfslash> Well, not *my* driver.... but the driver I want
<clam> yeah i figured out my problem
<clam> remember kids
<clam> you may have the right resolution set in xorg for you video drivers.  but be sure to also check what your monitor's res is set to as well
<zigovr> hi all, I'm trying to mount a udf filesystem, but all files appear to the user with weird permissions (????????? is shown by ls -lah)
<zigovr> I tried to set gid and uid options to the user, and umask to 000, but it doesn't change a thing
<zigovr> root see correct permissions, but the user still can't see anything , and as a result cannot enter directories
<ronin--> zigovr: did you try to change the owner with chown
<zigovr> ronin--: the owner of what ?
<zigovr> it's a read only filesystem (used typically for dvd) so I can't do that in fact ronin--
<ronin--> zigovr: of the directory where you have mounter your files
<zigovr> that's why there are option at mount time to set permissions
<ronin--> zigovr: i see
<ronin--> zigovr: yes try then to moutn as rw
<zigovr> as rw ? but it's a dvdrom ronin--
<ronin--> zigovr: so you mount your /dev/cdrw or dvd..
<rizvan> Does anyone know why speedcrunch window does not get "focus" on launch?
#kubuntu 2009-04-22
<Guest76405> hi, i have a problem with the instalation of debian, can somebody help me?
<BluesKaj> Guest76405 join #debian
<Guest76405> oh sorry wrong channel :-)
<BluesKaj> np
<romka> BADOS
<romka> KU
<romka> au
<romka> v
<romka> kubuntu the best
<cjae> can I skin firefox to anything under the addons no right I have to find a linux compatible skin or no?
<tsimpson> any skin should work
<cjae> ok
<cecko> hi all, microphone on my laptop is not working, any idea where i should look for solutions?
<rmrfslash> Does compositing benefit from 3D acceleration?
<cecko> i played with kmix channels and googled for help, but no luck (i have dell precision m4400)
<Oceanwatcher_> Any specialists on configuring dual monitors here? Anyone know of a gui similar to DisplayConfigGTK - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK - for KDE?
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher_: was System Settings > Display of any use?
<Oceanwatcher_> rmrfslash: No. I can set different resolutions, but when I hit Apply, the resolution change back to the same. There is no way to tell the card to show two monitors instead of one mirrored.
<god__> can someone tell me how to fix my screen resolution?
<Oceanwatcher_> god_: Settings>Display
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher_: nvidia or ATI?
<Oceanwatcher_> ATI Radeon 9550, opensource drivers
<rmrfslash> me too.
<rmrfslash> well Radeon mobility hd 3670
<god__> no man, it only lets me go 800x600 or something like that but i know my card will push 1280x700
<god__> nvidia
<god__> sorry thought that was to me
<rmrfslash> god__: I assume proprietary drivers? If yes, then try using the installed NVIDIA config tool
<god__> whats the command?
<god__> i might have tried that already
<rmrfslash> god__: I forget. There should be an icon somewhere in Kicker > System maybe?
<rmrfslash> god__: Kickoff.... whatever
<rmrfslash> god__: try nvidia tab tab
<god__> if its the thing that let has something to do with enbling the device, every time i do that my system wont boot
<god__> it gets stcuk at a black screen
<god__> poo on proprietary
<god__> what do you mean nvidia tab tab
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher_: you could try editing xorg.conf manually :-/
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher_: that's the best I can come up w/
<Oceanwatcher_> lol - Yeah. Have spent this whole day doing it.
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher_: fun stuff huh?
<Oceanwatcher_> Got a tip about a legacy driver from ATI that might work. Going to download and test.
<god__> so what about this nvidia tabbing?
<Oceanwatcher_> Not fun to edit xorg.conf manually.
<rmrfslash> god__: go to the command line and type in nvidia then hit tab
<rmrfslash> god__: should reveal something like nvidia-settings
<rmrfslash> god__: that might be the program (run it w/ sudo)
<god__> either nothing happens or terminal wants to tell me all of its commands
<god__> if i tab twice
<rmrfslash> god__: try just typing sudo nvidia-settings
<god__> command not found
<rmrfslash> r u using the proprietary driver?
<rmrfslash> or the reverse engineered open source one (blech!)
<god__> no thats bad juju, when i do that it tells me to reboot, then i get stuck at a black screen and have to reinstall os
<god__> ive reinstalled 4 times and would rather avoid doing it again
<rmrfslash> I see
<god__> im not sure what it is, i know it has something to do with the nvidia card though
<rmrfslash> well.... like Oceanwater, you can try editing xorg.conf manually :-/
<god__> I know that X11 supports it but im not sure it will run in ubuntu se
<god__> I cant, when i go into conf file theres nothing in it about resolution
<god__> I can post the file if you wish
<rmrfslash> You add stuff to it
<god__> ahh
<rmrfslash> make sure you back up the original one though
<god__> how do i run the back up if i screw the other one
<god__> better yet, can reinstitute the old from root terminal in safe mode if i mess it up?
<rmrfslash> You just copy the exisitng xorg.conf to your home directory or copy it to say /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<rmrfslash> then go crazy w/ the one that's there
<god__> just in case?
<god__> i found some blogs about this, but i didnt know what i was doing so i came to ask first
<god__> actrually i could have posted it for ocean but hes =gone
<rmrfslash> if you reboot and your display doesn't come up properly (cuz you screwed up xorg.conf), you should be dropped to a command prompt
<god__> check this out and tell me if this is what you mean
<god__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975058
<rmrfslash> See the Screen section
<god__> yeah
<god__> im guessing the red text is what i add or edit right?
<rmrfslash> Try adding this (hang on)
<rmrfslash> you there?
<god__> yeah
<rmrfslash> http://pastebin.com/m301d09a3
<god__> i was waiting on you, thought you had a lot to type
<rmrfslash> sorry my inet got all hung up
<god__> its kool, what part of that should i add?
<rmrfslash> note where I put #BEGIN and #END
<god__> oh, yeah i see that now
<rmrfslash> You showed me an ubuntuforum
<god__> I have no defualt depth, should i add that as well?
<god__> yeah, i just wanted to know if we were on the same page
<god__> when im done with this, will i just write out?
<rmrfslash_> Man, Cox is killing me.
<god__> hey thanks for that fix rmrf, that worked perfectly
<rmrfslash_> cool
<rmrfslash_> now you're at a blazing 1024x768
<rmrfslash_> :)
<god__> you forgot to mention to mention that I needed to restart. I forgot to remember that that would need doing
<god__> nope, im 1280...
<rmrfslash_> oh, yeah.... you need to restart ;)
<god__> well thanks again. im off to confuse myself some more
<god__> i loathe being newb
<rmrfslash_> it happens
<rmrfslash_> cya
<rmrfslash_> editing xorg.conf is one of the most tedious things to do... and the most unforgiving if you make a mistake or typo. The next best is making a typo in /etc/sudoers
<theverant> anyone know why file sharing doesn't work in folder properties in Dolphin/Konq?
<theverant> meh
<Wazmyn> how can I get kuickshow to turn tall photos up automatically?
<cjae> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX7Z4tTx67s
<cjae> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/04/21/proposed-heavy-restrictions-internet-freedoms/
<roccity_> is Kubuntu in freeze now or is there gonna be a suprise in the next day or two?
<dwidmann> hmm, wonder how long till freepress/savetheinternet/others react to that one
<Oceanwatcher_> rmrfslash_: Tried the driver from ATI. After downloading 80 MB I realised it is for Xfree86... Not very fun, this...
<Anyoseyo> what is defrag software for kubuntu
<Anyoseyo> and last question: should the release client update to the final release automatically?
<cjae> dwidmann:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_T-DOishkk
<Anyoseyo> oh and another one :P do you guys prefer kde or gnome
<dwidmann> *coughcough* Like you're not going to get a biased answer in this channel
<Anyoseyo> figured it being 'kubuntu' which is kde
<tsimpson> Anyoseyo: there is no defrag, ext3 does not suck like FAT or NTFS
<geek_> Anyoseyo: actually the smart question would between kde3 and kde4
<Anyoseyo> major :)
<Anyoseyo> i'm defragging this windows hd on a old comp
<Anyoseyo> my mom used it : 65% fragged
<Anyoseyo> and geek_ what is the answer
<geek_> Anyoseyo: its OT, but i'd give JKdefrag a shot
<geek_> Anyoseyo: i miss certain aspects of kde3 - the fact that it was mature and better integrated
<Anyoseyo> already using smart defrag :P
<geek_> ask me in a year though, and i'll tell you KDE4, no questions asked
<Anyoseyo> why is jkdefrag better :P
<geek_> Anyoseyo: its lightweight, portable, and gives you a load of control
<geek_> and..
<geek_> its open source ;p
<Anyoseyo> i'll use it when i defrag my external
 * geek_ uses windows XP and kubuntu on the desktop. mostly kubuntu ;) other than gaming
<Anyoseyo> you'll be like me :P
<geek_> Anyoseyo: ideally though i wish i had another box here so i can run both at once ;p
<Anyoseyo> suppose
<Wazmyn> Is there a way to get kuickshow to flip tall photos up automatically?
 * tsimpson shouts out "Virtualization"
<Wazmyn> geek i've got XP on here, but it's been months since I used it
<steevz> When I launch Maya I get the error "Segmentation Fault" and it fails to load. Any ideas? It was running yesterday.
<geek_> tsimpson: i do that. I'd rather have independant systems tho ;)
<geek_> oh, and a SGI video converter cable ;p
<Anyoseyo> so...
<Anyoseyo> i'll try it out
<Anyoseyo> what windows applicatoins will i miss geek_
<geek_> Anyoseyo: for me, paint.net. otherwise, i'm amazingly platform agnostic
<nassrat> i, under gnome ssh-askpass pops up whenever needed even from inside gnome-terminal. But under kde ssh-askpass only pops up when there is no terminal (as the ssh-add docs say). How do I make KDE more like gnome
<nassrat> in that aspecgt
<steevz> When I launch Maya I get the error "Segmentation Fault" and it fails to load. Any ideas? It was running yesterday.
<genii> *nix Maya version?
<steevz> Maya 2008 Unlimited x64
<steevz> steevz@linux:~$ maya
<steevz> Segmentation fault
<steevz> I find it strange that it was working yesterday and I haven't touched anything.
<Teh_Real_DM> yay
<genii> "segmentation fault" usually indicates bad ram
<nassrat> genii: is that in general? or do you mean in maya?
<genii> nassrat: In general
<nassrat> it could be bad code
<genii> steevz: I'd recommend to run memtest86 or similar on your ram and see if some may be going bad
<nassrat> anybody here know anythin about SSH_ASKPASS?
<steevz> Could it be because I have 7gb of ram?
<steevz> instead of like 8?
<nassrat> steevz: i think you should always use the same types of ram
<nassrat> atleast in pairs
<steevz> They're all DDR2 OCZ 6400 3 are 2gb 1 is 1gb
<Annyoseyo> eh
<Annyoseyo> the 1gb could be giving you a problem
<steevz> Maybe.. Well, I'll try popping it out.
<steevz> Maya was starting yesterday with the 7gb.. =\
<steevz> oh well, I'll try and let you guys know.
<steevz> Thanks.
<nassrat> anybody here know anythin about SSH_ASKPASS?
<steevz> Hm.. Maya still Segmentation Fault without the 1gb stick of ram.
<nassrat> steevz: try running memtest from a live cd for atleast 1 pass and see if there are any errors
<nassrat> if there ar
<nassrat> then put each stick in by itself, and see which one is busted
<god__> having trouble with nvidia drivers. every time i try to enable the proprietary ones, my startup screen goes black after reboot...
<nassrat> it could be combinations of them that dont work
<nassrat> as well
<nassrat> steevz: to tell you the truth, i dont think its your ram, i think its your settings
<nassrat> there is something that caused a bug in maya and is segfaulting
<nassrat> probably has nothing to do with kubuntu, so dont know why you here though
<bjrn> how'x the support for ati x700 in 9.04?
<dwidmann> bjrn: one really good way to find out that one ... to try it and see if it works for you, because
<dwidmann> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bjrn> ahhh, like trying to drink gasoline ... cute. get the point
<god__> can someone tell me where i can drivers for an nvidia gfx card?
<dwidmann> !nvidia | god__
<ubottu> god__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to fix the GUI controls curruptoin in Firefox?
<Deathmath> woo
<Deathmath> exciting
<Deathmath> kubuntu is installing :)
<Anyoseyo> >..
<Anyoseyo> installing a driver >.>
<maximo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Nasra> hi, just installed KDE Desktop....do I have do any twicking at all?
<Nasra> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<johnsheng__> where am i?
<|dthacker|> you are here
<jpsnl1> you're in cyberspace, planet linux... the ubuntu region
<johnsheng__> do you speak chinese?
<johnsheng__> 这里说中文的吗？
<JP-sNL> only heavily under the influence of opium... but i never get the stuff i order at the .cn take-away though
<|dthacker|> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<|dthacker|> neither do I, ubottu, neither do I
<dwidmann> !chinese
<faileas> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<johnsheng__> oh,thank you
<dwidmann> |dthacker|: seems ubottu knew more about it than you thought ;)
 * |dthacker| bows to dwidmann
<dwidmann> !brain |dthacker|
<ubottu> dthacker|: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yaa_> guten Morgen
<yaa_> !politeness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politeness
<Anyoseyo> dang
<Anyoseyo> didn't work
<Anyoseyo> anyone have advice with bios?
<Anyoseyo> cause i installed the newest release candidate with unetbootin to my external hd
<Anyoseyo> and then i thought i changed the bios, but it just booted w/ windows
<Anyoseyo> 266 useful people :D
<SandGorgon> what do you guys do to make firefox look good on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<god__> I just installed kubuntu on my HP G60 123CL. Everything seems to be going well, there are a few devices i havent checked into yet. For some reason however, KDE or what ever the GUI is called seems to be a bit slow and jerky. Anyone have any ideas?
<faileas> god__: which version of kubuntu?
<god__> 8.10 intreped ibex i think
<god__> I dl/ed the iso about 2hours ago from official providers, when I do checks in terminal it says 8.10
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> Well, it might be KDE 4 being a pain
<faileas> try updating first to see if whatever causes it is patched
<god__> yeah ive done that, from what ive gathered its just the kde. My gfx has the correct drivers. That was a beast. Is it possible to turn off some of the desktop effects?
<dwidmann> yes.
<god__> how would i go about that?
<dwidmann> system settings->desktop->desktop effects
<god__> thx Ill give that a try and get back to you all
<yaa_> !drinking beer which made me beer alcoholic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<god__> wich would be better for this issue a bilinier filter or tri?
<dwidmann> god__: experiment and see
<god__> Im very aqfraid to experiment with this. Its my firt boot of a linux machine ever
<god__> Im rather nervous right now
<dwidmann> you should be able to change it without it messing anything up, it'll do the familiar "click okay within 30 seconds if this setting seems ok" deal too, I think.
<god__> wow the trilinear seems to work well. I didnt have to turn off efects
<god__> thanks again. I know this one was an easy fix
<god__> but I appreciate anyhow
<dwidmann> god__: easy fixes are great though
<god__> one more question. Why are the religous distros of ubuntu no longer supported?
<god__> LOL As long as no one supports the wal-mart distro i think i can agree with the religous deal
<god__> well thanks again guys/gals. You all have a goog evening
<dwidmann> wal-mart distro o.O
<dwidmann> If that exists that's just FUNNY.
<dwidmann> (seeing as Wal-Mart corporate wide is pretty Microsoft-centric)
<god__> ok back again with another KDE Q. Can I downgrade from KDE 4 to KDE 3?
<dwidmann> god__: which version of Ubuntu? Kubuntu 9.04 will have a semi-official KDE3 remix
<dwidmann> god__: I don't know if that will conflict at all with the KDE4 packages, but it might.
<god__> got 8.10
<dwidmann> god__: you're less unlucky than you think, 9.04 should be available before the end of the month
<dwidmann> and if it isn't, they'll have to call it 9.05 :P
<dwidmann> 04 = April
<god__> I get it, thats kool
<god__> what do you know back track 4? if anything?
<dwidmann> hm?
<dwidmann> As per downgrading while on 8.10 .. I don't think there are even offial-ish packages of KDE3 for 8.10, if there are any at all.
<god__> just wanted to see if anyone else knew anything. Im not too sure of the rules for this room so i wont post a link here, but you can google it
<dwidmann> And downgrading can be kind of risky ...
<god__> I just deal with the lag. Its better than dealing with vista
<dwidmann> Messes things up sometimes
<dwidmann> what lag?
<god__> umm in the graphics there this weird lag
<god__> like when i change between windows
<dwidmann> god__: no doubt introduced by desktopeffects
<god__> its only the graphics though, no aps or other devices seem to be affected. at least horribly
<dwidmann> god__: desktop effects doesn't get along well with all cards ... probably for various reasons
<dwidmann> Word has it (for example) NVidia's 2D is crap (though it's 3D is good)
<god__> lol its funny you should mention Nvidia
<god__> Im on the hp g60 and its got mostly amd and nvidia stuff
<dwidmann> god__: only thing that matters here is the VGA
<dwidmann> god__: (funny because ATI is AMD, if you know what I mean)
<god__> I know you're right about ATIvsAMD but I just now put that together
<god__> I have a fealing that im going to have trouble with my dvd burner's drivers. You wouldn't happen to know where I could them?
<god__> find*
<dwidmann> DVD burning should be fine ...
<god__> how bout my wireless?
<god__> ndiswrapper for that?
<dwidmann> Wireless is hit & miss
<god__> thats what Ive read so far
<dwidmann> !wireless | god__
<ubottu> god__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<god__> test
<god__> respond to this if you see it, im testing my wifi
<dwidmann> yo
<god__> respond to this if you see it, im testing my network
<god__> yo for the wifi or yo for the network?
<dwidmann> Sure
<god__> dude no thats confusing, did you two requests for response or only one?
<dwidmann> It was intent on being confusing, and apparently I've responded :P
<god__> lol
<god__> roflcopters to that
<god__> I just dont know where to land
<SandGorgon> how do I get flash with firefox? I have install ed flashplugin-nonfree and it works OK with konqueror
<god__> how did you get firefox? through adept downloader thing?
<SandGorgon> I untarred a release..
<god__> where did you find it? at mozilla?
<god__> sry to ask so many Qs, this is my time in kubuntu, well in linux for that matter
<god__> first time*
<dwidmann> god__: http://images.despair.com/products/demotivators/delusions.jpg
<dwidmann> (just kidding, for the record)
<god__> I like jokes
<SandGorgon> god__, yup.. 3.0.9 off the firefox site
<god__> how r u guys directing text to me in red?
<dwidmann> god__: we prefix everything we say with your nick.
<dwidmann> see also:
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<god__> dwidmann: test
<god__> nifty
<god__> man linux is soo much fun, and im such a nerd
<god__> dude I love demotivator, thats gr8
<dwidmann> hehehe
<god__> I just got firefox and flashplayer installers in tar format. How do I install them?
<petsounds> god__ : i think it would be easier if u installing software via terminal
<god__> ive tried installing flash plugin for firefox in kubuntu 8.10. It doesnt seem to work. Any suggestions?
<JP-sNL> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pteague> if it's 64bit you're having an issue with, might try installing the 64bit version of flash
<mania> ...
<SandGorgon> god__: run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree; mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins; cp `which libflashplayer.so`  ~/.mozilla/plugins" and restart firefox
<hitang> hi!
<hitang> how can l edit /etc/apt/sources.list ??? help
<hitang> i have Bug 175540: Adept crashes with SIGABRT with invalid sources.list.  Adept crashes with SIGABRT with invalid sources...
<hitang> hello...
<kdomn> Hi, im having problems getting my parallel port working, is there somebody that could help me or direct me somewhere helpfull?
<moskalenko> Hi! Does anybody scan to pdf with xsane?
<moskalenko> the thing is that the size of pdf-files, which i get from xsane are too large!
<chalcedony> what's the best way to get kubuntu?
<chalcedony> is it a torrent? if so name of torrent server?
<chalcedony> torrent downloader
<dwidmann> chalcedony: that works, another way is download the iso via http or ftp ... go to http://www.kubuntu.org and click on download ... it should show you all the ways of getting Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: i'd recommend torrents, it allows you to upload to new users, has good error checking and is pausable
<altrortla> using Gparted I can see "only" 2 Partition ... the first about 74 Gb and another unallocated about 7 Mb ... i suppose there're no ghost partition..
<altrortla> it's correct to say that
<altrortla> ??
<moskalenko> altrortla: don't think so
<altrortla> ghost partition for preinstalled S.O. may be in 7Mb?
<moskalenko> it's an allocated space
<altrortla> The problem is that i want to see if there's ghost partition on my hard Disk...
<tsimpson> altrortla: when windows installs it keeps 7MB free
<altrortla> and 'im trying to use Gparted to see it
<tsimpson> it probably uses it as a kind of swap space during install
<altrortla> Gparted CAN see ghost partition?
<tsimpson> gparted can see it if it's a partition
<altrortla> so it's strange that I have a recover CD without Ghost partition..
<crash2k> anyone home?
<crash2k> guess not ¬¬
<ActionParsnip> none
<ActionParsnip> :)
<crash2k> lol?
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<crash2k> im not hungry
<crash2k> 305 users and silence ?
<crash2k> dum di dum....
<yaa_> !how to drink beer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<yaa_> donno how to ;)
<yaa_> NO GLOOMY FACES!
<yaa_> SMILE!
<ActionParsnip> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<yaa_> do it again :)
<yaa_> say pshhh and smile
<ActionParsnip> huh?
<asraniel> does kontact autostart for somebody here? here and on another laptop it tells me that it's already started and i have to start it manualy
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: ln -s `which kontact` ~/.kde/Autostart/startkontact
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: that would add it to the autostart folder, no? i actually have that problem on session restore
<millun> hi
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: yeah, the autostart folder is to help autostart stuff
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<millun> on my first boot kubuntu tried to figure out my language settings and restricted drivers...
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: yes sure, but i have the option that restores my last session. now in my last session i always have kontact open. but when restoring the session kontact tells me that it already runs, and i have to exit it and start it manualy (works for all other apps)
<millun> how do i bring those back?
<asraniel> millun: i think you can still install the language over the language thing in system settings. there is a button for the system language or so
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: hmm
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: appart from that kubuntu works great, but this is really anoying, and i never had it before (and i can reproduce it on my and my girlfriends computer)
<millun> ok
<millun> and those restricted drivers?
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: you could have the app close as part of your logoff script
<asraniel> millun: in the menu you have System/Hardware driver
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: i'd log a bug that the app wont persist in the saved profile thingy
<asraniel> millun: the real name is something with jockey-kde
<millun> i've tried clicking "Activate" but nothing would happen
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: i summited a bug, with one other person confirming. but no dev or so, so i'm gettin nervous that this will never be fixed. i mean, i can't be the only one that always has a kontact running
<asraniel> millun: for that i can't help you, always worked for me
<millun> what did u mean by "jockey-kde" ?
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: i dont personally, you could have a logoff script to kill the process
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: then when you logon the usual kde autorun thing will kick in
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: sounds a little too complicated to be used by the average user (like my girlfriend). probably have to bug a dev over this
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: true but if you felt confident, you could implement the workaround for now
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: sure, but for me it's not that bad that i have to click on exit kontact and reopen it everytime. but for my gf it's less cool (and i wont see her for at least a month)
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: is her lappy running jaunty?
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: yes, works great apart from that
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: because she has a brand new lappy i wanted something newer than 8.04. 8.10 had a really bad KDE, but 9.04 is great again. so i didn't have a choice
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: different DE?
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: yes, 4.1. i help out in kde developement so i know what each version can and can't, and i know that 4.1 would not have been ready for my gf, but 4.2 absolutely is
<ActionParsnip> could use LXDE but use the KDE apps
<ActionParsnip> or XFCE
<ActionParsnip> or all the other DEs available
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: i'm too much of a kde and plasma fan for that, and as i said, apart from the kontact startup bug it works very good and fast
<ActionParsnip> your call
<ActionParsnip> but you do have a choice
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: maye its the user
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: try creating a fresh user and setting it up with the app
<kaddi> (this is on intrepid with kde 4.2, all updates installed) my xorg rocketed up to 60% over the last couple of days, any ideas how i can troubleshoot to find, what eats up all my cpu?
<ActionParsnip> asraniel: see if its the same
<asraniel> ActionParsnip: yes, i'll do that. because i installed kubuntu a little over a month ago, and there where quite a few updates since then. thx for reminding me of that
<Guest95137> hi i got a bit of a dazzle//////////
<xisle_tx4> ive installed ubuntu on my pc 10gb hdd and then i got another 80gb hdd given to me is there anyway i can mount that drive with the other 10gb and use that for sav etc...
<ActionParsnip> xisle_tx4: sure
<ActionParsnip> xisle_tx4: i'd recommend using the larger drive as /ome for user data
<ActionParsnip> xisle_tx4: you can probably fit your whole OS on the 10Gb
<ActionParsnip> xisle_tx4: if you use your swap partition, put it on the new drive too and you will see a speed increase
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> xisle_tx4: if you use your swap partition, put it on the new drive too and you will see a speed increase
<xisle_tx4> and how would i go about using that im totally new to the ubuntu scene!
<cumulus007> Hi, there's a big problem with plugins in 64-bit Firefox
<cumulus007> For some reason, the Qt curve theme has some trouble with those plugins
<cumulus007> when the page loads a plugin, let's say Flash, the console output noticies the following error:
<cumulus007> (npviewer.bin:8051): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: you need to use the 64bit flash plugin
<cumulus007> ie, there are some problems with the software architecture
<cumulus007> ActionParsnip: I got that
<ActionParsnip> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Flabs.adobe.com%2Fdownloads%2Fflashplayer10.html&ei=QP7uSfrUEJTXlAe3o6wo&usg=AFQjCNEtqD6Bii0eeYwaJvLaf3C2O0LOgg
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: and copy the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins    you will need to make the folder
<cumulus007> ActionParsnip: sometimes the plugin loads succesfully, but it might end as a grey sqaure
<cumulus007> ActionParsnip: I already did that
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: you have plugins in the wrong arch
<cumulus007> I'm running Kubuntu 64 bit, and I installed Adobe Flash 64 bit
<cumulus007> and the 64 bit Java plugin from Sun
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: cumulus007: i recommend uninstalling the flash plugin packages and use the tar.gz thing you have used
<kaddi> can i upgrade from intrepid 32 to jaunty 64 bit or do i have to reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: will need a reinstall
<kaddi> not good :/
<alex__> ...
<cumulus007> ActionParsnip: it doesn't help at all
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: ok then: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> i ate flash
<ActionParsnip> *hate
<ActionParsnip> actually flash is ok, its adobe who suck
<Vezir> ugh i hate this and me down laptop
<Vezir> x finds no modes for the screen with default xorg.conf
<Vezir> and the dvd-rw barely works so it won't let me install because of all the squashfs errors
<Vezir> so i can't fix it
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: what is the output of :   lspci | grep -i vga
<Vezir> well seeing as i can't install anything either for some odd reason
<Vezir> i am stuck in windows
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: install from a usb stck
<Vezir> cause it was a handmedown
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: can the system boot from usb?
<Vezir> yeah
<Vezir> thank god
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vezir> but not cardbus for someodd reason
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: get a 1Gb usb stick and you can install from it
<Vezir> i have a 2gb SD card and a usb card reader, i'm sure that will work
<Vezir> unless it's like my old ps2 wshich can't read from drives
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: as long a sit attatces to the usb bus its fine
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> Can I run Dstkop 3d?
<Vezir> ugh, to do this i would have to copy 2gb of pictures almost
<Vezir> from that thing to this laptop
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you need to install and confiure video drivers first
<Vezir> why does this laptop have to be a chinese piece of crap
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: you should have a backup of your data if its important
<Vezir> it's the chery qq of laptops
<Vezir> i do. on my desktop. i just like to keep my most recent pictures tro use during anecsdotes
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: thats not a backup, a backup would be on a disk or media that ISNT attatched to your system
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: like on another system or on a dvd for example
<Vezir> i guess
<Vezir> i used to host them remotely
<Vezir> but i got lazy
<Vezir> and my hosting was through a friend
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: if the drive fails, you WILL lose the data
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: ergo, no backup == data is disposable
<Acedip> will the kubuntu 9.04 be out with ubuntu or kubuntu follows a diff release cycle
<Acedip> i mean will it be out tomorrow
<peace> the same day
<peace> and yes i am on kubuntu 9.04 and it works great
<Acedip> alright..ohh..fine
<Vezir> i'm getting ready to put 9.04 on here
<Vezir> i wanna mess with kde4.2mainly
<ActionParsnip> Acedip: sre it will be released in the usual flavours
<Vezir> of course i don't have internet at home anymore
<Vezir> and my card reader won't work
<Acedip> kubuntu will be out with kde 4.2.2
<Acedip> ?
<Vezir> 4.2.2 is out
<peace> Acedip: i am on kde 4.2.2
<Acedip> fine
<peace> and yes
<peace> Acedip: you can see here http://www.vimeo.com/4259951
<inma_> Hola
<inma_> ¿qu´e tal?
<inma_> es la primera vez que pongo esto... ¿esto es como el IRC, no?
<peace> english
<inma_> oh ok, sorry
<peace> !spanish | inma_
<ubottu> inma_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<peace> buena sorte
<inma_> I have said
<inma_> Hello
<inma_> and how are you?
<peace> fine xD
<inma_> and that this is the first time I use thid
<inma_> this
<inma_> this is like IRC, isn't it?
<peace> inma_:  you can find support on #kubuntu-es in your language
<peace> inma_: it is
<inma_> ok
<peace> anyway if youi know english you can ask here inma_
<peace> i am italian xD
<inma_> what is this "room" exactly for?
<peace> english support room
<inma_> ciao peace
<peace> hola
<inma_> support, ok
<inma_> thanks
<inma_> then I gues I can ask: how do I set Dolphin on Gnome as the default file explorer?
<peace> omg
<peace> dolphin is the default file manager for kde
<peace> you should use nautilus for gnome desktop
<inma_> I am using Gnome right now
<inma_> alternate between sessions, depends on the day
<peace> i think that you have to ask on #ubuntu channel because i used only kde
<inma_> and I definitely don't like nautilus...
<peace> and i think yu have to set on gnome
<peace> stuff
<inma_> ok, thanks!
<peace> you have not to set dolphin for that
<peace> but gnome
<the_dark_warrio> is it possible to disable the beep sound?
<kaddi> which one?
<the_dark_warrio> from gvim
<inma_> then I am going to the ubuntu room, ciao peace! and grazie mile!
<kaddi> when does it beep?
<peace> inma_: buena suerte
<inma_> ;)
<peace> inma_: if i remember something of espagnol
<peace> xD
<the_dark_warrio> when pressing backspace on an empty line, for example
<the_dark_warrio> wait, pressing BS on the beginning of the document produces a beep
<peace> i think yes you have to set the program
<peace> for example on konsole you hvae to go on settings
<peace> and find out there
<inma_> I'll do
<inma_> I have some other problems with kde
<the_dark_warrio> isn't it possible to disable beep for hole system? Im trying to mute it on Mixer, but doesn't seem to work
<inma_> specifically graphic problems
<kaddi> ok, from what i can see you go to edit ->settings -> 12 ->errorbells but I'm not sure how to set the right thing
<peace> inma_: nvidia?
<inma_> the icons on the right bottom panel appears "mixed"
<inma_> intel 945
<peace> o shi i have the same xD
<inma_> and I get some strange colourful lines and and brief pause when I open a menu or firefox
<peace> inma_: have you kubuntu 8.10?
<inma_> yes
<peace> inma_: mmm kde4.2.2?
<inma_> 4.1
<peace> oh no man
<peace> kkde4.1 is evil
<peace> you should upgrade
<peace> it's not hard
<inma_> how do I do that? I didn't get any upgrade notification....
<peace> i think you have to add some repository
<peace> here on kubuntu 9.04 it works great , less compiz because the new driver sucks
<peace> let me see a while i have seen that stuff
<kaddi> if you wait till tomorrow or the day after jaunty will be released and automatically features kde 4.2.2
<peace> inma_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<peace> kaddi: he has 8.10
<peace> changin kernel is not a nice idea expecially if you hardware work
<kaddi> just thought i'd point it out...
<inma_> if by "he has 8.10", you mean me, it's she
<kaddi> :D
<peace> inma_: no tiengo problema xD
<peace> she has 8.10
<inma_> so do I upgrade, or do I wait till Jaunty is tested in mass a little longer?
<[mors]> hello
<[mors]> I have my laptop with some blocks corrupted on the HD. Do you know a decent tool that will boot from a cd, or run on linux and will mark those blocks as unusable ? e2fsck takes ages and locks up completly when it gets to the damaged blocks. I left it working all night long and in 8 hours e2fsck only managed to scan 1% of 240GB
<peace> inma_: are you expert? if not wait
<inma_> noooooooo, I totally newbie
<peace> inma_: wait
<inma_> ok
<kaddi> where you planning on upgrading?  I just mentioned it because I thought it would be unnecessary for you to go to kde 4.2 and upgrade to 9.10 tomorrow.
<kaddi> *to go to kde 4.2 today
<inma_> mors, have you tried HDD regenarator? It is supposed to fix bad block, at a physical level
<[mors]> inma_: don't know that program
<[mors]> how is it used ? were can I get it ?
<[mors]> **where
<peace> googling ?
<ActionParsnip> inma_: softare physically repairing hardware
<ActionParsnip> i have my doubts
 * ActionParsnip websearches
<peace> it's not open source
<[mors]> peace: do I look like I care ?
<inma_> it's worth the try... if you don't have too many bad sectors
<inma_> I was not planning on upgrade yet
<inma_> I am using right now gnome, since the lines and the little pause are really annoying
<inma_> so I can wait
<SmartBastard> first time kde user here
<SmartBastard> looking good
<peace> inma_: you should upgrade kde, to fix a lots of problems
<peace> inma_: yoi should de-activate dekstop effects
<inma_> so it fixes the weird lines?
<inma_> and the icons?
<[mors]> inma_: kde41 had too many issues
<peace> inma_: here there is my video made with intel 945gm http://www.vimeo.com/4259951
<peace> and you should know i was using recordmydesktop so it's 3 time slower than it will be without recordmuydesktop
<inma_> cool! I have too much to learn...
<millun> Sending failed using mail() as PHP's default mail() function returned boolean FALSE.
<millun> is it possibly due to some SElinux restrictions? does kubuntu have SElinux? :)
<millun> do i need to change something in php.ini for mail() to work?
<rmrfslash> millun: do you have sendmail installed? Also, maybe #php can help
<millun> good point rmrfslash
<rmrfslash> millun: also, check out http://www.php.net/mail (which coincidentally refers to *nix sendmail)
<millun> i didn't realize i had nothing installed
<rmrfslash> millun: you have kubuntu installed ;) good start.
<millun> i usually install from DVD instead of CD
<millun> yeah, good start indeed :)
<rmrfslash> millun: while this is off-topic, I do some wed dev myself. You know about the Oracle Sun take-over?
<rmrfslash> millun: lots of ppl speculating about what this means for mysql
<millun> hm
<millun> i heard of it... i mean.. i read it in topic of #mysql
<millun> i don't particularly care about future of mysql
<faileas> millun: other than that its the most popular free database in the world
 * faileas tbh is a little more concerned with the more minor things, like virtualbox
<millun> i thought postgresql was better
<rmrfslash> :O
<faileas> mysql is forked and is unlikely to die. Openoffice, i donno. Java can't die.
<rmrfslash> millun: I think the user base for mysql is like triple postgres
<faileas> millun: technically? maybe. its just not as common
<rmrfslash> I agree, Java won't die (Oracle Fusion Middleware is built w/ Java), Solaris who knows, Open Office will probably stay (what's the alternative?), mysql is forked but this will give it a limp
<rmrfslash> Oracle tried killing mysql a year ago (tried buying Sleepy Cat)
<millun> really
<faileas> solaris... i donno
<rmrfslash> Sun took mysql under it's wing
<faileas> rmrfslash: the lack of OOo alternative is annoying ;p
<rmrfslash> well, there's Koffice ;)
<faileas> rmrfslash: not all the boxen i use/maintain are linux ;)
<faileas> not to mention, OOo is a heavyweight
<rmrfslash> yeah I despise it too
<rmrfslash> I dunno, there's MS Office inside a VM :-/
<faileas> lol
<faileas> VMs are even heavier
 * faileas wants something tiny and nimble
<faileas> heck
<faileas> i'll settle for a small light app that can do powerpoint slides and such
<rmrfslash> Koffice!
<rmrfslash> Qt is not avail on win, mac and *nix
<faileas> er
<rmrfslash> *now
<faileas> there's QT4 for windows
<rmrfslash> Kubuntu 9.04 tomorrow?
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rmrfslash> Hey, it's tomorrow somewhere!
<tsimpson> so, "most likely, yes" is the answer
<tsimpson> we never guarantee a data, but unless something goes horribly wrong, (like an asteroid hits the release manager on the head), then it should be
<tsimpson> s/data/date/
<dstar> copying and pasting isn't working reliably from xterms from me, even though I have 'sync selection and clipboard' selected in klipper. Anyone know a solution?
<SandGorgon> i am using kde 4.2.2 with skulpture and droid fonts - looks quite good!
<rmrfslash> unless the internets go down
<heyoss> hey
<dstar> Is there a way to get Konsole not to steal my right-mouse-button clicks? I need to right-click in elinks far more often than I need the menu for konsole...
<heyoss> yh
<dstar> and if so, what?
<dstar> Anyone? Anyone? Ferris?
<julz> list irc.lodestoneit.co.uk
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Dragnslcr> Shh, don't make so much noise
 * genii listens to the crickets
<inma_> hi there! any program similar to Mathematica or Matlab for kubuntu?
<genii> !info octave
<ubottu> Package octave does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hm
<yaa_> how could i uninstall google earth 4.2
<genii> !info octave3.0
<ubottu> octave3.0 (source: octave3.0): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.0 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7641 kB, installed size 26832 kB
<genii> yaa_: There should be an Uninstall program in the Google Earth folder
<yaa_> genii: no
<yaa_> there is no one
<faileas> inma_: look up sage
<inma_> sage is free?
<faileas> its not  properly packaged (you need to download, and decompress a tarball and run something there) but i'm told its excellent
<faileas> yup
<yaa_> locate google | grep uninstall > none
<genii> yaa_: Try then:  bash ~/google-earth/uninstall
<yaa_> genii: i ve got a 4.2 version
<faileas> inma_: one moment, i go find a link
<genii> "locate" won't find files you've added since last updatedb command, btw
<yaa_> sudo updatedb first
<yaa_> i did
<faileas> inma_: http://www.sagemath.org/
<genii> yaa_: There anything in /opt directory with google type name?
<inma_> thanks faileas! I'll take a look
<yaa_> genii its for 5th version?
<genii> yaa_: So you have 4.2 and 5 and you want 4.2 removed?
<yaa_> i do not have 5th
<yaa_> only in bin package)
<yaa_> i want to install 5th but remove 4.2 first
<genii> yaa_: It normally installs to either: /home/yourname/google-earth           or to: /opt/google-earth                (there may be variations on uppercase or so)
<yaa_> i have /home/.googleearth
<yaa_> but nothing for uninstall there
<Anyoseyo> alright
<yaa_> home/user/.googleearth i mean
<yaa_> Cache  crashlogs  instance-running-lock  myplaces.backup.kml  myplaces.kml  myplaces.kml.tmp  Registry  Temp
<yaa_> only this
<yaa_> in ~/.googleearth
<Anyoseyo> I changed the bios, but it still boots off windows after using unetbootin
<Deviant2Peer> Hi all. I'm trying to get my nokia phone to send {notes, contacts, events, ...} to the computer using bluetooth. kbluetooth seams to have a obexserver but I can't get it to work.
<Deviant2Peer> anyone has managed to do something similar can give a piece of advice?
<cosmodad> hiya. I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now all my desktop icons are gone.
<cosmodad> any idea how to fix this? I noticed that upgrading to Intrepid did not complete in the first run for some reason, so I did a manual apt-get dist-upgrade.
<cosmodad> not sure if the desktop issue could be related to this.
<Guest26656> hey, I'm trying to set fireFTP to open stuff with the text editor but its not working...I don't think I set the paths right, where are things installed?
<Guest26656> i've set it to "/usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop" does that look right?
<Anyoseyo> OK, i'm just installing 8.10
<Anyoseyo> i'll upgrade tomorrow >.>
<Anyoseyo> just seems i can't boot off my external hd :(
<owner> Hello, qualche italiano?
<Pici> !it | owner
<ubottu> owner: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bercik> What command builds .deb from source please?
<faileas> bercik: the proper way. or the quick and dirty way?
<faileas> the latter is called checkinstall and is used intread of install after make install
<bercik> faileas: hm.. proper:)
<faileas> bercik: proper... i suggest reading the debian documentaion on the subject
<faileas> its complex
<LjL> !packaging | proper way
<ubottu> proper way: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bercik> thank You :)
 * faileas uses checkinstall for most part. I know, bad geek.. BAAAD
<subxero37> I'm having a bit of trouble getting nvidia drivers to work on 9.04 RC.
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me why I cannot see my desktop icons since I switched from KDE 3 to 4.1?
<cosmodad> they are still in ~/Desktop, but KDE 4 does not show them.
<LjL> cosmodad: i think it's because KDE 4 by default doesn't have a "folder desktop"
<LjL> but current KDE 4.2.2 (?) can have that feature optionally
<cosmodad> LjL: so how do I get my icons back?
<LjL> cosmodad: either add a folder plasmoid to your desktop, and assign it to the ~/Desktop folder... or, i don't know, but there is another way.
<LjL> cosmodad: i would try looking in the desktop properties? right click on desktop that is
<subxero37> That's how it's done in the recent releases, from what I've seen. Just add the desktop folder view to your desktop; I think you can use the button in the upper-right to do that (just a guess)
<cosmodad> LjL: I couldn't find anything in the desktop properties.
<cosmodad> subxero37: you mean by adding a mini-program or however its called?
<LjL> plasmoid, it's called
<cosmodad> LjL: how do I add that?
 * Morydd doesn't care for plasmoids
<subxero37> Yeah. Excuse my guessing, I've only used KDE 4 for about 20 minutes thus far
<subxero37> Mainly spending my time trying to get my nvidia card to work properly
<cosmodad> LjL: I can only add mini-programs and panels in the context menu of the desktop.
<LjL> cosmodad: and what's wrong with that?
<Morydd> They seem less useful given the fact that I generally keep my windows maximized.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> same as me
<LjL> Morydd: but plasmoids are also what lies on your panels.
<cosmodad> LjL: I cant seem to see how to add this folder plasmoid.
<cosmodad> sorry, I'm all new to KDE 4 stuff.
<LjL> i use kde 3.5 myself.
<Laeborg> if im going to buy a new gfx card to PCI Expess 16x and it should work perfect in kubuntu, what should I choice then ?
<subxero37> nvidia cards have always worked better for me in Linux than ATI cards have, although I prefer ATI's hardware
<Laeborg> Okay, im more looking for a complete name on a card, because I really don't have a clue what to choice. It should play HD movies without lagging and so on.
<doleyb> Laeborg: gosh, do you mean a blu-ray disc?
<Laeborg> .mkv files ect.
<Laeborg> min. 720p
<subxero37> A few friends of mine own GeForce 9600s and 9800s, and they work great under Linux
<subxero37> If you're curious, there's a review of a 9800 here - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_9800gt&num=1
<Laeborg> There is also the ATI Radeon HD 4830
<Laeborg> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=sapphire_hd4830&num=7
<edea86> Hi
<doleyb> Laeborg: It doesn't take much of a card to play an hd mkv.  Usually it's the cpu that'll make it lag.
<edea86> I can't write accents on konversation or amsn
<edea86> ´o´i´e´u´a
<edea86> how do I fix it? everything is set to utf8
<Laeborg> Okay. Im also thinking of buying a Intel Core2Quad or a Intel Core i7. Is both of them supported by linux ?
<subxero37> x86-64 CPUs are all x86-64 CPUs; they're supported just fine
<Laeborg> nice
<subxero37> Although i7s are new and priced quite a bit higher; a Core 2 is still a fantastic CPU
<Laeborg> Which of these to CPU's would you recommend? Core i7 should be better, but Core2Quad is cheaper.
<Laeborg> I have a Core2Duo in this machine, and it works perfect.
<doleyb> Laeborg: what megahertz is the cpu that gives you a problem playback?
<doleyb> Laeborg: (Like for example, some modern laptops have 800 mhz, and that'll be a problem)
<faileas> well
<faileas> that and some MKVs are plain problematic
<Laeborg> Intel Pentium D 2,8 ghz
<Laeborg> but the machine is really unstable, and goes down around once every day and so on
<doleyb> goes down!  that is fun.
<Laeborg> crappy machine :P
<subxero37> What do you mean by "goes down"?
<Laeborg> freeze
<subxero37> Have you run a memory test?
<Laeborg> yes, no errors
<subxero37> How's the power supply?
<Laeborg> But the machine is 3-4 year old, and have been runned almost 24/7 since I got it
<Laeborg> dunno
<subxero37> Those are the two things I usually point fingers at
<doleyb> Laeborg: If video speed is important for you, you may want to get a card with vdpau.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Laeborg> power supply = the psu ?
<Lord_Devi> I've been trying to create a libvirt Virtualization environment on my lan. However, while the guest OS's can see the gateway+internet, they get Destination Unreachables pinging to the rest of the lan. The lan gets the same thing pinging the guest os from anywhere but the gateway(which the libvirt is on). Any insights perhaps?
<subxero37> Most guest OSes use networking that allows access to an external network, but not the internal network
<subxero37> There should be an option to use bridged networking, which should fix that, I believe
<astrolite> Lord_Devi: if you use userspace networking with kvm you only get tcp (and i think udp) not icmp
<subxero37> Or that, too. I could be wrong.
<astrolite> if you want icmp as well, you need to use tun/tap
<astrolite> or bridge
<Lord_Devi> Oh I see, I wasn't aware of that
<Peace-> Hi
<Lord_Devi> The guest's Nic device is a tun, which I have bridged to a br0 I had already meade for my internal Nic(eth1), paired with an openvpn tap0.
<Lord_Devi> Do you suppose that could cause any wierdness? Haven't a tunnel AND a tap on the same bridge?
<Lord_Devi> I don't understand why real computers route through the br0 fine though, and then VMs do not..
<astrolite> Lord_Devi: sorry, i haven't done that extensive testing.. try setting up things as simple as possible, begin with just a tun-device on host and try pinging and go from there
<Lord_Devi> hehe, yeah i did. Thanks though.
<Lord_Devi> the br0 was an attempt to fix the tun.. basic Vm networking with libvirt all seem to be pretty much a basic NAT only setup
<astrolite> ok
<astrolite> i have only set up a virtualized network with server connected with the userspace network on host to give them access to internet, really simple stuff
<Lord_Devi> Ah yeah
<Lord_Devi> The basics are very nice and work well. I think it too bad that 8.04 has such an old version of libvirt.. Oh well
<Lord_Devi> btw Kde 4.2 is awesome.. Just though I'd throw that out there.
<faileas> Lord_Devi: ya. It is. and a lot more stable and uable than the 4.1 series
<subxero37> I agree, even after only using it for a short time. It's polished and works well.
<subxero37> Still can't get my nvidia driver to work with 9.04 RC.
<Lord_Devi> Yeah! That's the biggest thing. It's perfectly stable.. fast and so much more customizable than gnome. I hated using gnome for so damned long.
<subxero37> The Hardware Drivers app shows an available driver with my GeForce FX5500. Clicking Activate grays out the window, and nothing ever happens.
<subxero37> I switched to a GeForce 6200, and the now the Hardware Drivers app shows nothing at all.
<Lord_Devi> You can always try installing it manually
<subxero37> What's the package name? Maybe I did the wrong one.
<bercik> Could some open ati driver user paste me a xorg.conf please?
<Lord_Devi> 'nvidia-glx-180' 'nvidia-common', and 'nvidia-settings'
<Lord_Devi> the first one being the driver itself
<subxero37> Hmm... I gave that a shot, and nothing changed (still no acceleration, no nvidia info in xdpyinfo)
<subxero37> Inserting "Driver "nvidia"" into my xorg.conf prevents kdm from starting and drops me to a virtual terminal
<subxero37> With no errors, which I found weird
<Lord_Devi> is that 9.04 or 8.10?
<Lord_Devi> perhaps you need linux-restricted-modules too?
<subxero37> It's 9.04
<Lord_Devi> ah ok, so no nvidia-glx then...
<subxero37> Yeah, gives "no installation candidate" and recommends the actual packages, so no big deal there
<subxero37> Have they not fixed that, or will it stay that way?
<Lord_Devi> Not much help I guess. Not really awake yet myself. I just went over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, and there is a bunch of possibly helpful looking items there. But nothing stood out
<Lord_Devi> oh it's going to stay that way. Just nvidia-glx is an <=intrepid package. It's something else now... or included in nvidia-common or something.
<subxero37> I'll run over everything again and look more closely at the logs and whatnot
<Lord_Devi> subxero37: pay special attention to ~/.xsession-errors
<tatters> How do I copy a file in terminal using the disk label rather than the mount point or /dev/sda1
<SheeEttin> is there a known problem where (under KDE) after one tries to log in, it just leaves you at the log-in background?
<Lord_Devi> tatters: I know of no handy switch or utility for that. You'd have to make a script using awk or sed or something. Or maybe something could be done with udev rules... That's a good question.
<Lord_Devi> SheeEttin: Check your ~/.xsession-errors . That will probably let you know what it is hanging on.
<SheeEttin> Lord_Devi: thanks
<SheeEttin> but any other suggestions if it doesn't?
<tatters> Lord_Devi: thanx for responding, I assumed using disk label would add convenience seems to added to my headaches lol
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i tryed kde icon editor, but impossible to save any icon :s
<Lord_Devi> SheeEttin: Depends how far one is willing to investigate the matter. A person can do quite a lot to debug X issues. It's probably just some KDE component missing a library though.
<subxero37> I reinstalled the nvidia drivers and checked xdpyinfo again; still no nvidia text. .xsession-errors reports things like "extension GLX missing on display :0.0"
<theuser1> !info | freenx
<ubottu> freenx: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'freenx' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<theuser1> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in intrepid
<Lord_Devi> SheeEttin: One has to make sure it's KDE first if logs don't help. Could be a driver issue... in which case you need to attempt to enter a different X environment and make sure X works.. If not then you can address that issue
<theuser1> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !freenx > theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<yoritomo> how comes it is impossible to save a file under kdeiconeditor ?
<subxero37> Do you have write access to the directory in which you're trying to save the file?
<yoritomo> yes on my desktop, but no matter where i want, it never accepts :(
<yoritomo> even if i try with kdesuod
<yoritomo> possible to make icons with Gimp ?
<SheeEttin> Lord_Devi: libs sounds reasonable... I'll look into it, thanks
<bebege> How do I install Mozilla FIrefox?
<yoritomo> or anyone knows a nice linux icons library on the net ? i needed to make a launcher for Vice emulator that is why i planed to make the icon, but if i can find ready to use ...
<Lord_Devi> bebege: aptitude install firefox
<Dragnslcr> bebege- Same way as anything else, with apt/adept/kpackagekit
<bebege> I'''m kinda new to this whole Linux thing....
<Dragnslcr> bebege- what version of Kubuntu?
<yoritomo> in the GUI click on the menu /system/adept/ and type firefox in the search fiels
<bebege> 3.5.6?
<Lord_Devi> bebege: It's actually really simple to install applications in Linux. And uninstall them. Does each very cleanly and fast to boot.
<Dragnslcr> bebege- I doubt that. Most likely either 8.10 or 9.04
<bebege> how I get the versio?
<Dragnslcr> bebege- you can open Konsole and run "lsb_release -a"
<bebege> I downloaded this version af Kubuntu about a year ago... I finally decided to try it now....
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Might want to try a newer version then
<Dragnslcr> 9.04 is officially released tomorrow
<bebege> oh ohhhhh...
<Lord_Devi> bebege: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months, and each one is generally quite an improvement over the previous version.
<administrator_> hi
<Lord_Devi> Tobi: Hi
<Tobi> can where German
<Dragnslcr> bebege- you can download the RC disc if you want, or you can wait an extra day or two and use the release disc
<Dragnslcr> !de | Tobi
<ubottu> Tobi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bebege> I think I'll wait....
<Tobi> :( i cant good english
<Dragnslcr> bebege- especially if you're on 7.10 or 8.04, 9.04 should be a pretty big improvement
<serwis> hi all
<bebege> hey.. ti says that firefox status is installed.... where the hell do I run it from?
<Tobi> i have a problem with my update installer
<Dragnslcr> Should be in K Menu -> Internet
<bebege> don't see it there.....
<serwis> can anybody help me to install polish language to package "kile" ?
<yoritomo> what is the best icon library for ubuntu ?
<Tobi> i can't package installed it's error
<Dragnslcr> bebege- that's a bit odd. Not sure where else it would be, unless the package is messed up and didn't add a menu entry
<Lord_Devi> yoritomo: Oxygen-Refit from kde-look.org
<bebege> I'm gonna try downloading it again....
<Tobi> No moment pls
<Dragnslcr> bebege- alt-F2 should give you a run dialog, then just type "firefox"
<Dragnslcr> bebege- you can add a menu entry yourself, too (right-click the K Menu and go to Edit Menu
<Lord_Devi> bebege: Firefox will appear in your application menu under "Internet" when it is installed. I suggest you installl the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' as well for flash support
<Tobi> i can't open the folder Adept Installer why
<bebege> cool... cool...
<bebege> I's actually redownloadingas we speak...
<bebege> I saw a message about files currupt, that's why I took the option of download it again.....
<Tobi> where has icq and can german for me help
<yoritomo> thanks Lord_Devi
<Dragnslcr> !de | Tobi
<ubottu> Tobi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tobi> wie offt den noch
<Tobi> ich hab ein bescheuertes problem mit packeten isntalliren und da antowrtet keiner im forum
<Tobi> pls help
<SheeEttin> Lord_Devi: looks like you hit the nail on the head, installed kubuntu-desktop and kdebase and that pulled in some apparently-necessary packages. Thanks. :)
<Dragnslcr> Tobi- I've told you twice what the German channel is
<genii> !de | Tobi
<ubottu> Tobi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stephen_> hi
<Tobi> ok wen mir keiner helfen will
<stephen_> Tobi: #kubuntu-de vielleicht?
<stephen_> I notice that there's a netbook remix for ubuntu. Does anyone know what the differences/advantages are with it over netbook, and how do I get the same advantages on kubuntu?
<stephen_> Is it a different kernel and stuff?
<devilsadvocate> stefan_, probably not
<george_> oh noooo! To get adobe air installed i coppied 32 bit libs to my /libs32 folder (im 64bit ubuntu) now when i run the flock browser (which everything used to work) i get flashplayer.so [/opt/flock/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64] Segmentation fault
<george_> and it just crashes
<devilsadvocate> stefan_, different applications perhaps, and different defaults
<stephen_> devilsadvocate: Any idea where I can find someone who knows?
<devilsadvocate> stephen_, no idea. maybe they have an irc channel for that as well?
<devilsadvocate> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Lord_Devi> SheeEttin: Oh good to hear it!
<roberto_> how can install firefox?
<Dragnslcr> stephen_- http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<thmu5662> kn2y31q9
<thmu5662> www.arcor.de
<Dragnslcr> roberto_- same way as any other software, with apt/adept/kpackagekit
<rmrfslash> what does it mean when your caps lock key is blinking and everything is hung on your computer? I assume it's not a good thing.
<roberto_> adept
<thmu5662> www.google.de
<Dragnslcr> roberto_- just install the firefox package
<roberto_> my adept doesn't find firefox
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- I'd say that's a Bad Thing (tm)
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dragnslcr> It's in main, so I doubt it isn't available
<Dragnslcr> roberto_- what does it show when you search for firefox?
<rmrfslash> This happens often when clicking on things in Plasmoid NetworkManagement
<ralpho> make sure 3rd party apps is checked and you hit apply
<roberto_> a lot of additional package for firefox but note the web browser
<roberto_> a lot of additional package for firefox but not the web browser
<roberto_> first of all
<roberto_> sorry for my bad english!
<roberto_> ;)
<faileas> try sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<faileas> (from terminal, :) is not part of the command )
<roberto_> i did sudo apt-get etc etc and it works
<roberto_> but the question is
<roberto_> why myy adept doesn t find firefox?
<Dragnslcr> roberto_- you might have to hunt a bit. Adept's search isn't very good in KDE4
<Dragnslcr> It tends to return a lot of unrelated packages
<stephen_> Dragnslcr: Thanks. I had a read, but it's not really technical enough. It only says that there's a different interface, but I'm sure there's more to it than that.
<roberto_> ok
<roberto_> thank!
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit (the replacement for Adept in 9.04) lets you search only by name
<subxero37> Still no luck with nvidia drivers. They simply do not load, whether they are installed manually or not
<jackcy> I've read that there will be a netbook edition of ubuntu tomorrow, will there be a kde -_> kubuntu netbook edition too?
<faileas> i doubt
<devilsadvocate> jackcy, the kde one will probably take a lot longer
<mysterious> всем привет
<genii> !ru | mysterious
<ubottu> mysterious: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mugen> join #ubuntu
<Guest40270> isn't kubuntu 9.04 supposed to be released today?
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<myselfhimself> hi
<myselfhimself> I would like to reinstall kubuntu
<myselfhimself> because I want it to start with opengl disabled (I'm using the nv driver for nvidia)
<myselfhimself> could you tell me where my notes are located
<myselfhimself> the plasma notes
<myselfhimself> I would like to back them up and restore them after kde reinstall
<myselfhimself> no actually I don't want that
<myselfhimself> sorry thank you
<jackcy> myselfhimself: it would be enough to make a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or use the original xorg.conf
<myselfhimself> ok
<myselfhimself> jackcy ok
<myselfhimself> jackcy since you're answering me
<myselfhimself> I could further and resolve my nvidia API mismatch problem
<jackcy> myselfhimself: you should find the xorg.conf in the directory /etc/X11/
<myselfhimself> jackcy yes I know that location and have already edited the file several times. I understand what you intended by proposing me to get the original xorg.conf or do a reconfigure
<jackcy> myselfhimself: what exactly is the problem?
<myselfhimself> I'm using nv because my nvidia driver doesn't work
<myselfhimself> where "doesn't work" means I have API mismatch errors in the dmesg and kdm cannot run
<shock_day13> how much time is remaining for jaunty to release?
<jackcy> myselfhimself: i had the same problem a week ago. after a kernel update the new module was not installes. so i reinstalled nvidia-glx-180
<jackcy> after that it worked
<jackcy> shock_day13: jaunty should be released tomorrow
<shock_day13> man
<myselfhimself> jackcy I also installed nvidia-glx-180
<shock_day13> its taking forever
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<myselfhimself> jackcy though... I actually I had installed the NVIDIA....run installer which did not work because of some .so error
<myselfhimself> jackcy I'll try reusing the 180 deb package you installed yourself
<jackcy> myselfhimself: i see. also tried this once. there is an uninstall option in the install script from nvidia, you could try that. if weas described in the readme i think.
<bercik> Guys, what sould glxinfo say about vendor if i use "ati" drivers?
<myselfhimself> jackcy yes I'm doign that --uninstall now
<myselfhimself> jackcy do I need a system reboot after the nvidia-glx-180 installation ?
<jackcy> myselfhimself: best way i figured out was to remove the nvidia packages (sudo aptitude remove nvidia...) and then install them again with the hardware driver tool. Obviously they are making some additional thinks too.
<myselfhimself> jackcy ok, what's that hardware driver tool you mention ?
<jackcy> myselfhimself: on my systel (intrepid) it's located in the application menu --> system --> hardware drivers (it installs the proprietary drivers if available)
<myselfhimself> jackcy ok .. I actually have never installed graphical drivers this way... I'll use that next time. As to now I'm in full shell mostly. because kdm runs (the login screen) but not kde (because it needs GLX because of an old KDE setting and that does not work with nv)... so let's see for this nvidia-glx-180 installation first
<quassel208> how can I know the ip off my msn contact ?
<jackcy> myselfhimself: then you could try to move your .kde directory (mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old) and try then
<quassel208> I want to know which ip my contact has
<myselfhimself> jackcy ok I'll do that now thank you
<myselfhimself> jackcy what's the difference between .kde and .kde4 ? I have been using the same installation "ubuntu root" for a long time, and had kde-3.5 before too (I now have kde 4).. which .kde folder is used now ?
<EagleScreen> I think kde4 uses .kde since intrepid
<myselfhimself> jackcy ls -la shows that .kde4 is the most recent one
<myselfhimself> ah
<EagleScreen> but i am not completly sure
<myselfhimself> .kde is from 2008 & .kde4 from yesterday in 2009
<jackcy> myselfhimself: that's historical. hardy used .kde with kde3.5.x, and .kde4 with kde4. but with intrepid using kde4 as standard the paths switched back to .kde
<myselfhimself> EagleScreen jackcy it seems different here (.kdethat's strange
<myselfhimself> sorry
<myselfhimself> actually no .kde is the most recent as you said (its contents are more recent)
<jackcy> myselfhimself: what version are you using?
<myselfhimself> jackcy 8.10 intrepid
<myselfhimself> with kde4
<myselfhimself> so yes you were right I had to work with .kde
<Xain> Could someone tell me how to erase a dvd using k3b?
<myselfhimself> kde still doesn't boot further than the hard drive blinking icon
<EagleScreen> rename your .kde and you will see
<myselfhimself> .xsession.org says communication problem with "kded", it probably crashed
<jackcy> myselfhimself: you can restart the display manager with: sudo /etc/init.de/kdm stop and_then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start)
<myselfhimself> jackcy yes
<myselfhimself> I could simply reinstall kde...
<myselfhimself> I'll google my .xsession errors
<myselfhimself> .. as a first step
<myselfhimself> Hey has someone replied to that k3b question above ?
<Xain> No, not yet.
<Xain> I could really use some help with it if someone know's anything about it.
<jackcy> xain in the tools menu, but you only have to erase dvd-rw
<jackcy> xain dvd+rw are simply overwritten
<Xain> Format DvD-RW option does not work.
<Xain> Oh.
<JuJuBee> How do I set dns servers via command line?
<Xain> So if i create a new data project it will automatically write over it?
<jackcy> xain exactly, but you can append it if you made a multisession before
<jackcy> myselfhimself: i had to do that for a friend last wednesday bacause kdm was defect (gdm worked) i removed kubuntu-desktop kde-core kdm kdebase-workspace , cleared the cache and then reinstalled it. worked perfectly
<Xain> All i want to do is erase the current data stored on the dvd and replace it.
<Xain> Just a single session i suppose.
<myselfhimself> jackcy ok I understand that, I think that I'll do it and what's the cache ?
<myselfhimself> jackcy thanks for your help at least for now, because I have the nvidia driver working correctly now
<Xain> I just told it i wanted to burn my new data, so i guess it's deleting my old data while writing the new data.
<myselfhimself> jackcy none of the kubuntu-desktop and kde-core packages were installed (I had remove them when trying to work out my nvidia problem...) !!
<jackcy> myselfhimself: all the packages that are downloaded and installed are saved in the /var directory. you can clean them with (sudo aptitude clean). This saves space and downloads all the packages from the server (again) which is not done if it is already downloaded
<jackcy> myselfhimself: then you know why you cannot log on to kde
<jackcy> xain then you can just make a new dvd-data project and burn it
<oobe> im using 9.04 beta and for some annoying reason my cpu wont go past 1000MHz its using powernowd
<Pici> oobe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<oobe> ok thanks
<Xain> So far so good, thank you jackcy.
<Xain> Is there a channel for people who are running Intel chipset's?
<Xain> If so i would really like to know, haha.
<Xain> Ha, i found one. xD
<Veovis> Question: I've been trying to load Launchpad, but it keeps timing out.  Is the site down right now?
<genii> Veovis: Works fine from here (Canada)
<Veovis> genii: thank you, the problem is probably on my end then.
<adasz> Question: sorry for the bad gramatik and the false written words first, i am from german
<adasz> germany*
<adasz> my display is refreshing all 10-20 sec
<jackcy> adasz: ask your question
<Veovis> your display doesn't refresh for 10-20 seconds?
<Veovis> or your display refreshes 10-20 times a second>
<adasz> or a black screen come for <1sec
<Veovis> okay
<adasz> no all 10-20 sec the screen turn black for under 1 sec
<adasz> seconds*
<adasz> it looks like i blink
<adasz> ^
<Veovis> Sorry, I'm trying my best to understand you... your display is fine for 10-20 seconds, and then it goes black for a little under a second?
<adasz> yes
<Veovis> okay....
<Veovis> I'm looking up the problem, I'm not sure what it is.
<Veovis> give me a minute, or more likely, someone else might know faster than I can find it
<yrl__> adasz: does it happen frequently? after this second your display is ok again?
<adasz> yes
<adasz> its ok
<yrl__> it's ok all the time or is it going black again after some time?
<adasz> all the time it gets black
<yrl__> do you know what gfx card you have?
<scherfa> adasz: Which graphic card u are using? maybee hardware problems?
<Veovis> I found a launchpad entry on something similar, but I can't load it
<Veovis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/275152
<subxero37> Still no luck with nvidia drivers. Tried two different cards and three different driver versions (two from the repository, one from nvidia). No luck with ATI drivers either. Tried the xorg-video-fglrx driver (which caused kernel panics) and the ATI driver, which won't even install.
<subxero37> I'm relatively pissed.
<adasz> scherfa: an 8600GTS
<adasz> nvidia*
<scherfa> adasz: here 7300GS works fine ..
<yrl__> adasz: i had a similar problem some time ago... it turned out to be my power supply gone bad
<adasz> scherfa: have you installed some drivers?
<yrl__> have yout tried playing some games in windows or something like that? does that happen then as well?
<scherfa> adasz: no the default nvidia drivers work here ...
<adasz> also you installed drivers? i only installed kubuntu 1 hour ago^
<jackcy> adasz the mentioned bug is about mmonitors connected with hdmi cable. do you use such a cable?
<yrl__> i'v got nvidia 280gtx and kubuntu always worked fine
<adasz> no i have an  VGA calbe
<Veovis> has anyone checked that link for me?  I can't load launchpad for some reason, but it looks like the person who filed the bug has the same problem as adasz
<Veovis> ah, thank you jackcy
<yrl__> veovis: it's a bug for intel gfx
<Veovis> yrl__ okay, thank you
<Veovis> The VGA cable is secure, right?
<Guest17316> hey whats a good screen rocorder for kubuntu?
<adasz> yes in windows is all perfekt but in linux not
<Veovis> okay, good
<yrl__> adasz: have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<genii> Guest17316: Usually something like Krecordmydesktop
<adasz> no can you tell me how? yrl__?
<Guest17316> genii: is that in the repo?
<genii> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): KDE frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-2 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 288 kB
<genii> Guest17316: Yes
<yrl__> adasz: click the menu, then select computer on the bottom then click "system settings"
<yrl__> adasz: then select the "desktop" icon, and untick the option "enable desktop effects"
<yrl__> then of course click "apply" :)
<adasz> no the option is deaktivated
<Veovis> ah...
<yrl__> hmm no luck there then...
<yrl__> ok try running this command then: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Guest17316> genii: I search for it in the repo, and I can't find it
<Guest17316> searched for "Krecordmydesktop"
<adasz> damn i kicked me out to login display
<yrl__> try apt-get install recordmydesktop
<genii> Guest17316: Enable the "Universe" repository
<Guest17316> genii: how do I do that from settings?
<yrl__> adasz try this:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<adasz> i checked the apply effekt and it kicked my to login
<jackcy> genii i do not have it in my repo too (jaunty)
<genii> Guest17316: Do it from in Adept
<Guest17316> genii: I have universe checked in settings
<genii> !info krecordmydesktop jaunty
<ubottu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<genii> Guest17316: Appears it has not been packaged for 9.04 yet
<Veovis> I was just about to say that, but the bot beat me to it
<Guest17316> genii: anywhere else I can get it from?
<adasz> yrl_
<adasz>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<adasz> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<yrl__> adasz: thats all?
<Veovis> there is a program called istanbul, I've never tried it, but it is another screenrecorder
<genii> Guest17316: In a last resort, you could add the Hardy deb-src line for that repo (Universe) then apt-get source krecordmydesktop               and build it
<Pici> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<yrl__> guest: apt-get install recordmydesktop
<genii> Guest17316: Afterwards commenting out again the Hardy line in the sources.list file
<Veovis> and it is in the jaunty repos
<dstar> why does the maximize button not maximize my windows?
<Guest17316> genii: I would do that...but don't know how...
<adasz> yrl: yes its all
<genii> Guest17316: Perhaps then investigate the bot's remarks on !screencast which Pici was so kind to point out
<yrl__> adasz: then maybe you should try the restricted nvidia driver
<Guest17316> genii: i'm searching for screencast in the repo...
<adasz> yrl:
<adasz> yrl:from where?
<yrl__> adasz: open the menu, type "hardware" in the search box on the top. you should see "Hardware drivers" icon. click it
<adasz> ok
<adasz> thy
<Guest17316> genii::...its not in the repo either...
<yrl__> adasz: then an application should show up and you should see the nvidia driver on the list - activate it
<adasz> there are 3 drivers
<yrl__> is there any nvidia driver there?
<adasz> i aktivate the wirh the biggest number
<Veovis> 180.77 I believe adasz
<Veovis> right?
<adasz> yes
<yrl__> adasz: after it is installed you should reboot
<Veovis> yeah, that's the one
<j13> hello
<Veovis> hi j13
<adasz> ok w8 plz i
<adasz> come BACK
<Veovis> we'll be here
<j13> what up veovis
<genii> Guest17316: "screencast" is not the name of a program but more a description of what you are wanting to do. The bot recommended the applications named:  recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, and demorecorder
<j13> where r you from ?
<adasz> gernaby
<Veovis> not much, just trying to learn and help at the same time
<Veovis> U.S.
<j13> i cant use my web cam on kopete what can i do ??
<Guest17316> o ok
<yrl__> well since we're all here maybe i would ask about something: anyone played with nepomuk on kubuntu?
<Veovis> what's the make and model of the webcam?
<genii> j13: Does it work with the application called "Cheese" ?
<j13> creative
<Veovis> yrl__, nope
<j13> ct6860
<j13> cheese
<j13> i dont have tried
<j13> lets see
<adasz> ok iam back
<Veovis> okay adasz, keep us updated as to if it works or not
<j13> ok
<adasz> hm i think it works now perfekt
<Veovis> awesome
<adasz> no blackscreen
<Veovis> j13: I believe that the program is called cheese camorama
<Veovis> That's great adasz, I'm glad you got it working
<adasz> hehe thx for the help to all
<yrl__> np
<adasz> how can i update kubutnu?
<yrl__> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Veovis> you can use your package manager, it should show an icon in the system tray when you need to update
<Veovis> or, if you're like me, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in the terminal
<yrl__> i personally dont like this "packagekit" thingy that came with jaynty...
<Veovis> oh, too late on that one :P
<adasz> how i can join root?
<Veovis> type sudo before the command, but be very careful
<adasz> without logout
<Veovis> type exactly what we said, and nothing else
<genii> adasz: sudo is used in (k)ubuntu and no root
<Veovis> root can really destroy your computer
<adasz> i know, in the shool we lern to work with linux, only how install nas and nis
<genii> j13: What does: lsusb                    say for the camera?
<yrl__> well you should type something like that: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yrl__> cause the second command will not run with root privileges
<Veovis> adasz: I wish more schools would teach linux
<adasz> sudo is also the command that login into root and work out the command?
<Veovis> temporarily, yes
<adasz> hehe i install my sister and mother linux in the next days
<j13> cheese work great
<Veovis> awesome, more users is always good
<Veovis> j13: that's good and bad
<adasz> for my mothers its good because they dont play games
<Veovis> if cheese works, then the problem is with the software, not the drivers or hardware
<j13> is kopete maybe
<adasz> but how do you play games?
<Veovis> adasz: that's the only reason I keep windows.  Plus, if they need help, you can ssh into their systems to help
<Veovis> adasz, there is a program called WINE that emulates windows, there are free games, and that's about it
<Veovis> commercial games are almost all for windows
<yrl__> but there is also a commercial program called "cedega"
<Veovis> I do know that Valve's Steam is coming to linux soon
<yrl__> its actualy a wine clone designed to run games in linux
<adasz> i have hl1 and hl2 and played cs:source
<Veovis> and I believe there's a company that ports windows games to os x and linux called crossover games or something similar
<Veovis> yeah, those might be on linux soon.
<adasz> nice ;)
<Veovis> I know that left 4 dead came with linux files and libraries
<j13> i need to use my camera with msn users ?
<j13> some good messenger program with cam ??
<adasz> skype?
<Veovis> but I'm not sure if they'll port older games or just make sure newer games run
<j13> kopete doesnt work with cam
<adasz> test skype
<j13> skype works with msn users?
<Veovis> j13: I'm not sure, I don't chat much.  I know pidgin works with msn, but last I checked, it doesn't do video
<adasz> no sry ^
<j13> yes is true
<Veovis> okay
<Veovis> hmmm.....
<adasz> veovis: how can i update to kubuntu 9.xx
<adasz> ?
<Veovis> I don't think I can help you find a good program for video chat then, maybe someone else can
<Veovis> adasz: I would wait about a week or so, and then your package manager should show you a button that you can click to update
<j13> a good msn with cam for linux ???
<j13> thanks veovis !!!
<Veovis> 9.04 should be out some time tommorrow, but the servers are going to be demolished again
<Dragnslcr> adasz- official release is tomorrow. Adept should notify you about it (maybe not until Friday morning)
<adasz> ohh ok
<adasz> thx
<Veovis> j13: not a problem, I hope you find a good program
<Dragnslcr> There will be instructions on kubuntu.org too
<j13> i hope so thanks
<Veovis> but like I say, it would be better to wait about a week or so until people have finished
<Veovis> adasz
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here... I use EVDO to connect to the internet.  I stopped using network manager because i needed finer control over my network settings.  I'd like the machine to bring ppp0 up whenever /dev/ttyACM0 appears (when i connect the modem and HAL does it's magic).  suggestions?
<Veovis> sorry SilentDis, I have enough trouble with network manager, I can't help
<Veovis> ;P
<SilentDis> Veovis: that's why i uninstalled network manager completely
<adasz> ok thx Veovis
<Veovis> that's a good idea actually.  I might have to do that
<Veovis> and don't assume that because one person can't help,  that no one can
<SilentDis> Veovis: was easier to just use pppconfig and setup all the scripts that way (for the EVDO) then setup my /etc/interfaces with the ppp0 stuff.
<yrl__> silentdis: you can play with udev a bit but it can be a tricky solution
<adasz> how can i add some widgets?
<SilentDis> yrl__: it seems simple enough... when ppp0 is down, and /dev/ttyACM0 exists, `ifup ppp0`
<Veovis> adasz: new widgets?
<yrl__> silentdis: and how can you discover if ppp0 is down?
<SilentDis> yrl__: the easiest way that comes to my mind is a quick `ifconfig`
<adasz> the miniprograms on the display
<yrl__> well execute ifconfig, grep for the interesting line then check for ttyacm0 and do ifup :) you can do it in one line i guess
<SilentDis> yrl__: yeah, `ifconfig -s` shows just the interfaces that are up
<adasz> ohh i finded it out
<SilentDis> yrl__: therein lies the problem.  i r noob at shell scripting, and have very very limited knowledge of... well, cron i guess would be doing this...
<JoeMPC> Hi all!
<SilentDis> yrl__: i know exactly what needs to be checked... but the automation of it is where i'm getting hung up lol
<yrl__> well lemme see
<yrl__> ifconfig -s | grep ppp0 should show you a line of text when ppp0 is up and no line when ppp0 is down
<JoeMPC> Anyone from Kilkenny/Ireland??
<adasz> how can i get a python skript driver?
<SilentDis> yep, confirmed
<pteague> -z "string" to see if string is empty
<yrl__> if [ -z "$(ifconfig -s | grep eth0)" ]; then echo "OK"; else echo "BAD" ; fi
<yrl__> somwthing like this should check if interface is up... replace eth0 with ppp0
<yrl__> aaand replace "-z" with "-n" :)
<SilentDis> lol
<Veovis_> adasz: Sorry, my computer died, and now I can't get on the Internet
<adasz> ooh ok no problem i test something
<SilentDis> yrl__: ok, that works great...
<Veovis_> Did you get your question answered
<adasz> no
<Veovis_> Okay
<adasz> witch question do you rememberß
<jackcy> myselfhimself: any success?
<Veovis_> I'm going to be slow because i'm typing from my iPod
<adasz> ohhhh
<SilentDis> yrl__: how would i go about checking if /dev/ttyACM0 exists?
<Veovis_> Adding new widgets
<yrl__> you can use -a...
<adasz> yes i added some widgets but some need python-skript-driver
<yrl__> if [ -n "$(ifconfig -s | grep eth0)" -a -a /dev/ttyACM0 ]; then echo "OK"; else echo "BAD" ; fi
<Veovis_> That's your question, right?
<Veovis_> Ah
<Veovis_> Okay
<Veovis_> You should be able to apt-get with that text
<Veovis_> Python-script-driver
<SilentDis> yrl__: if you don't mind me asking, why the 2 '-a's?  i'm trying to learn this stuff hehe
<yrl__> silentdis: so in conclusion we have: if [ -n "$(ifconfig -s | grep ppp0)" -a -a /dev/ttyACM0 ]; then ifup ppp0; fi
<yrl__> the first "a" is to combine the two expressions (on the left and on the right) togetrer
<yrl__> the second "a" is to check if file exists
<SilentDis> yrl__: ahhh, gotcha
<Veovis_> adasz_: Can you apt-get install python-script-driver
<adasz_> sudo apt-get install python-script-driver
<adasz_> right?
<jackcy> asasz_ you should have python already installed. if not, you can install it with the package manager. some text editor  like kate support the syntax. you could also try eric to develop. a good place to start is the documentation diveintopython
<KiRiLoS> It seems that i got some trouble with my Nvidia Drivers,anyone willing to help me out?I am using 9.04 kubuntu i386
<SilentDis> yrl__: now, i assume this'll need to run on a timer or some such under cron?  got a resource you can point me to to read up on that?
<vertago1> anyone know why the network manager plasma applet doesn't display some of the wired connections?
<Veovis_> Yeah, try it
<yrl__> silentdis: yea i think you should but there may be a better way but it would require more work i guess
<Veovis_> I'm not 100% sure though
<yrl__> just google about cron for a bit its not that hard
<adasz_> veovis: they don't find something
<SilentDis> yrl__: thanks.  i'll have to tweak this a little bit (as I need to get it to check when ppp0 is not up, rather than is up)
<yrl__> then just replace -n with -z
<Veovis_> Okay, I can't look anything up for you without exiting the chat, no multitasking on the iPod
<Veovis_> Sorry adasz_
<adasz_> ohhhh no problem
<adasz_> when you want you can look later
<adasz_> dont must be now
<adasz_> but thx for help
<Veovis_>  
<adasz_> jackcy what you mean?
<vertago1> vmware player's nat connections are showing up on the network manager applet under wired connections, but the wired connection I added through the connection manager doesn't always display and sometimes is drawn under the wireless connections. I was trying to figure out how to get launch pad to let me add it as a bug.
<Veovis_> Not a problem, it's fun
<jackcy> asasz_ i meant that python should be installed by default, i misunderstood you (hab dich falsch verstanden)
<Veovis_> I'm done for right now, I have some housework I need to do
<Veovis_> Bye all
<rmrfslash> Does anyone know how to test if your machine belongs to a particular NIS group?
<lorecaster> is there a special room for OOo3.1?
<myselfhimself> thanks for your help !! jackcy
<jackcy> myselfhimself: did it work?
<lorecaster> is there a special room for OOo3.1?
<genii> lorecaster: Probably just #openoffice.org
<lorecaster> kripes, it would be that easy. :P thanks
<lorecaster> always a pleasure, Genii
<genii> lorecaster:  :) You're welcome
<SilentDis> yrl__: hey.  I got the script to work if i run it by hand, and i can see in the system logs cron runs it once a minute...  but it won't actually 'go' when cron executes it :(
<yrl__> silentdis: do you have this script in a separate file?
<SilentDis> yrl__: yes
<yrl__> what command are you running in cron?
<SilentDis> yrl__: * * * * * root /root/internet-check.sh
<yrl__> try replacing it with "/bin/bash /root/internet-check.sh"
<yrl__> without quotes of course
<artyom> HI
<artyom> РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЕ ЕСТЬ
<subxero37> Would anyone know why xorg-driver-fglrx is hanging my system? I can't even drop to a virtual terminal and can only reboot with alt+sysrq+b
<Pici> !ru | artyom
<ubottu> artyom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SilentDis> yrl__: brb, we'll see if it works now :)
<SilentDis> yrl__: again, thanks for the help!
<yrl__> np
<subxero37> I have an ATI Radeon 9800 and the official ATI driver won't install; installing xorg-driver-fglrx causes the system to hang completely. This is under Kubuntu 9.04. Is the 9800 not supported?
<SilentDis> yrl__: woot!  it came up on it's own!  thank you :D
<yrl__> =]
<SilentDis> yrl__: but i did find a bit of a flaw in ppp... roflmao
<SilentDis> yrl__: lets say the `ifup ppp0` command fails for whatever reason (modem not ready, stray cosmic rays, etc), the interface won't come back up till i issue a `ifdown ppp0` command (which fails too)...
<yrl__> hmm
<SilentDis> yrl__: sounds like i need some extra checking in the script that brings ppp0 up, i.e., to release everything in case it doesn't work right
<yrl__> well if you issue ifconfig ppp0 (without -s) you  should find a line that shows if the interface is working or not
<jackcy> subxero37 i have no ati but read somewhere that some cards only are supported by the radeon driver
<yrl__> for example i have something like this with my eth0; UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<SilentDis> yrl__: that's the problem.  `ifup ppp0` appears to go through, but for whatever reason, it hangs the modem.  the interface doesn't come up (no ppp0), but it's 'stuck' till i issue a `ifdown ppp0`
<yrl__> so you can try "ifconfig ppp0 | grep UP"
<yrl__> or whatever it says with ppp links i dont have one so i cant check
<SilentDis> yrl__: think like this:  `ifup ppp0` *command executes, but sticks the modem, and cannot be brought up anymore* `ifdown ppp0` *frees whatever is stuck* `ifup ppp0` *works as intended*
<yrl__> well
<yrl__> you would have to check somehow if ifup worked or not
<SilentDis> yrl__: checking logs now, it appears i'm getting a 'no carrier' at times, which is what it's hanging on.  I need to figure out how to get ppp to clear itself should that happen
<yrl__> you should try executing "ifup ppp0; echo $?" and see if the script returns with a different code if it fails
<SilentDis> yrl__: that's the problem here, it's scripts inside scripts inside scripts lol.  `ifup ppp0` executes a pppd connection script.  when that connection script goes, it shows an error in the logs, but reports back everywhere else that it succeeded (it ran, after all!)
<yrl__> i guess you just have to check with pppd or whatever ppp daemon youre using
<yrl__> cant help you much there
<SilentDis> yrl__: understood.  i wish i wasn't using consumer-level hardware that's attempting to multitask as difference devices, then this stuff wouldn't happen and i know it lol
<SilentDis> yrl__: EVDO ~ DSL over a cellphone.  computer - usb cable - motorola V3m phone :P
<SilentDis> yrl__: having said that, this SHOULD work 90% of the time, and you've been an amazing help with this.  I'll get it licked sooner or later, thank you :)
<jackcy> SilentDis: you could try something like "if [ $? -gt 0 ]; then" to check if the returncode last command failed (bigger than 0)
<yrl__> np
<adasz> hey all
<adasz> who know CpuFreqDisplay?
<adasz> hi
<adasz> help
<adasz> plz
<adasz> yrl
<adasz> hi
<[-Haza-]> adasz: I do not use CpuFreqDisplay but i can help you. Your best bet to get help here is to ask your question and hold tight. That way people know what your problem is and might be able to help you. Its the whole "don't ask to ask" sorta thing :)
<adasz> how can i hold tight?
<jackcy> adasz wait for someone to know the answer
<adasz> ok
<adasz> wenn i insert a widget
<adasz> some widgets mean that the python script driver is missing
<adasz> or cant be use
<adasz> sry my OS is in german
<adasz> how can i install an package in the terminal?
<Dragnslcr> sudo apt-get install packagename
<genii> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install packagename
<jackcy> adasz or = same is you can search it with (sudo aptitude search name) and install it with (sudo aptitude install name)
<genii> I love that linux always has multiple ways to do something.
<jackcy> me too *g*
<adasz> thx i try to install the python-plasma
<adasz> next problem
<adasz> script initialize failed
<adasz> help
<adasz> the widget shows
<adasz> script initialize failed
<jensa> Hello! I'm pretty new to Kubuntu, and i'm having problems with my sound.. I cant install my soundcard drivers... it executes everything and installs it, then it fails.
<rramalho> hi!
<rramalho> i installed kubuntu on my imac 24"
<rramalho> and installed the flashplayer
<rramalho> but i can't have no sound in youtube for example
<rramalho> can anyone give me a hint?
<adasz> hi
<adasz> =
<adasz> ?
<jackcy> adasz on my system (9.04 rc) the cpu monitor works out of the box maybe its broken in 8.10 but i can't tell for sure
<jensa> rramlho, i have the same problem - have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jensa> your soundcard drivers?
<adasz> jackcy: how can i update to 9.04
<adasz> ?
<rramalho> jensa: it's got sound all over the place
<Lord_Devi> adasz: ALT-F2: update-manager -d
<jensa> rramlho, but not on youtube+
<rramalho> yep
<jensa> ah okai
<rramalho> anything with flash
<jensa> i dont have sound in any place ;<
<jackcy> adasz Type Alt-F2 and type into the box update-notifier-kde -u (but it's released tomorrow, you could wait i think)
<adasz> no new update available
<adasz> jackcy i want to learn more about linux
<adasz> also i go out of the normal way to learn more ;)
<jackcy> rramalho i have the same problems with amarok blocking the sound card. so i close it and i then i have sound
<rramalho> jackcy: i don't have amarok running
<jackcy> adasz mail/icq if you like?
<jackcy> rramalho you could still try turning off the kde notifications
<jensa> How do i see what soundcard i have in my comp?
<rramalho> how do i do that jackcy ?
<jackcy> jensa lspci
<rramalho> jensa: command line lspci -v
<jackcy> rramalho system settings --> notifications --> second tab
<jensa> thanks
<nighteagle> hi everybody
<nighteagle> i'm using kubuntu hardy heron, and when i want to print some documents, i have them printed very small on the paper
<rramalho> jackcy: use system bell ? lol :)
<rramalho> well
<rramalho> doesn't work
<rramalho> noone has problems with flash player
<rramalho> guess i'm a unlucky bastard...
<rramalho> back to os X then...
<rramalho> found this
<rramalho> it's a bug
<rramalho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/355740
<rramalho> ok, for anyone with problems on flash player: go to the mixer and take the PCM sound from volume... ZERO
<rramalho> :S
<zetto> всем привет
<|PaperTiger|> When I try watch a film on Kubuntu, the video viewing area flickers black and film footage. How do I stop this?
<dabbler> so...what time is official release time ?
<dabbler> 40 minutes to the '23/04/2009' here  :)
<dabbler> 38 minutes
<dabbler> so what time is official release time?
<dabbler> anybody !!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????
<bindaas> will this release be less buggy than last release ?
<dabbler> mines been doing well the past month or 2
<susbwoy> Hi, I just want to verify the 56k modem on this laptop will be working. Not sure if it is in this lspci -> http://pastebin.com/m6e943ebc   (buntu 8.10/toshiba satellite u400 laptop). Can anyone point me into direction to find out? kppp is using /dev/modem by default but there is no such device.
<dabbler> i use dsl...no idea how to even help you on that one
<adasz> question: i want to install an ftp server on my kubuntu
<tsimpson> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<adasz> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<adasz> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tsimpson> see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<adasz> is this tool with an interface or only terminal
<tsimpson> you can install that in a GUI, it doesn't mater
<johan__> salut
<adasz> how in the GUI?
<adasz> and witch ?
<johan__> je suis nouveau sous Kubuntu je viens de l'installer et j'ai deja fait une connerie !
<tsimpson> !fr | johan__
<ubottu> johan__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tsimpson> adasz: read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html you can just use the package manager to install packages
<tsimpson> but it's a daemon, so you'll need to edit text files and use the command line to set it up
<adasz> is there nothing like filezilla?
<tsimpson> filezilla is not a ftp server, it's a client
<adasz> nope
<adasz> filezilla is an ftp server
<adasz> http://filezilla-project.org/
<adasz> look
<Dragnslcr> Filezilla has both a client and a server
<adasz> YEEEEEEEES somebody know it
<tsimpson> the server is ONLY windows
<adasz> give it servers for linux that are likes filezilla server?
<noren> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tsimpson> just read the guide to install a ftp server
<tsimpson> we don't really do GUI daemons
<adasz> !ftpd
<susbwoy> Hi, I just want to verify the 56k modem on this laptop will be working. Not sure if it is in this lspci -> http://pastebin.com/m6e943ebc   (buntu 8.10/toshiba satellite u400 laptop). Can anyone point me into direction to find out? kppp is using /dev/modem by default but there is no such device.
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dragnslcr> According to the bot, there are GUI frontends to pure-ftpd and proftpd
<tsimpson> sure there are GUIs to configure it, but you need to install a ftpd first
<Dragnslcr> In theory, the config file for an ftpd shouldn't be too complicated
<Dragnslcr> The last couple I tried, though, weren't that great
<adasz> !ftpd
<adasz> !ftpd
<PROject-Emerald> Hey, I had a quick Kubuntu question
<noren> PROject-Emerald: yes u can use konsole
<PROject-Emerald> If I switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu is it a good idea? I'm a total linux noob and someone told me Kubuntu was more newbie-friendly
<PROject-Emerald> Don't answer me before I ask my question... I asked that in #Ubuntu for a reason
<tsimpson> you'd have to use it to know if it's right *for you*
<tsimpson> I prefer it over gnome any day
<Ciros> the only difference  is the gui front end, one is gnome, the other is KDE.     and what tsimpson said.
<Ciros> I prefer kde, but then again I know kde better than gnome
<PROject-Emerald> I have no idea what the difference is, so I'm gonna go ahead and use it :D
<PROject-Emerald> Are the terminal/console commands different? like sudo apt-get install etc
<Dragnslcr> PROject-Emerald- best thing to do is try out both for a few days and see which one you like better
<tsimpson> PROject-Emerald: all terminal commands are the same, just the GUI applications are different
<Dragnslcr> Nope, the shell is the same
<PROject-Emerald> awesome.
<noren> PROject-Emerald: look and feel is better in kde
<PROject-Emerald> And err, can someone teach me how to mount .iso's on linux? I used to use Nero but I don't feel like it :)
<tsimpson> Ubuntu = Ubuntu base (cli) + Gnome, Kubuntu = Ubuntu base (cli) + KDE
<Dragnslcr> It's still the same base operating system. Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE as the desktop instead of Gnome
<tsimpson> !iso | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. Brb 2 secs, restarting
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. should I download 8.10 or 9.04?
<tsimpson> PROject-Emerald: if you have ubuntu installed, just install kubuntu-desktop
<tsimpson> or wait about 12-16 hours and get jaunty
<PROject-Emerald> Jaunty comes out in 12 hours? Sweeeet
<noren> tsimpson: i think fress install will be better
<tsimpson> not *exactly* 12 hours, but about that
<userdz> saha
<seriai> saha
<drbobb> in jaunty's dolphin, right click -> preview this file, does nothing
<drbobb> is that how it (not) works for you, or is something broken on my system?
<Anyoseyo> so how much longer til release :)
<tsimpson> 10 minutes longer now you asked
<userdz> rak hna kho
<Anyoseyo> lol
<seriai> oui
<userdz> hahahha
<seriai> hhhhhhhhhh
<userdz> chkoun had el 3ibed
<userdz> ????
<kanonmat_> !fr
<tsimpson> drbobb: where do you see "preview this file" ?
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<seriai> rana nkalkou fi enass
<drbobb> tsimpson: when I right click on a file's icon
<userdz> Merci, on ne savait pas, oui on a besoin d'aide, avec mon binome, on souhaiterait installer skype pour travailler notre projet
<tsimpson> drbobb: any particular type of file?
<userdz> mais, je n'arrive pas de mon cote, je peux poser le prob en Anglais, s'il le faut
<tsimpson> userdz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lordofthepigs> Hello, how can I start a process using konsole, and make it so that it doesn't die when I close konsole
<drbobb> tsimpson: just tried witj .txt and .odt
<devilsadvocate> lordofthepigs, add an & at the end of the command
<tsimpson> lordofthepigs: try "process &"
<drbobb> s/witj/with/
<lordofthepigs> using 'program &' doesn't work, because when konsole is closed the process dies
<jimmy51_home> hello.  i have an HP scanjet 3970.  I'm running Kubuntu 8.10.  What app do i use to scan photos and output jpegs?
<userdz> ok, sorry, yeah, i would like that you help me to install skype on my PC
<seriai> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SlimeyPete> lordofthepigs: use a program called 'screen'
<SlimeyPete> http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<SlimeyPete> it's in adept/synaptic/apt-get
<tsimpson> drbobb: do you have the information panel open?
<lordofthepigs> I just thought that I could use krunner instead...
<drbobb> tsimpson: uhhh no i don't
<userdz> someone can help me please
<jimmy51_home> in digikam i get "no KDE-scan service available"
<seriai> yes nazim you  want to play with me hhhhhhhhhhhh
<userdz> don't tell me like this ANABA
<seriai> whay
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: is "kooka" present?
<lordofthepigs> yay, Krunner does that fine :-)
<jimmy51_home> darkenergy: apt-cache policy kooka shows nothing installed
<jimmy51_home> should i install it?
<userdz> Anaba comme to #ubuntu-fr
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: i use kooka in 8.04
<tsimpson> drbobb: looks like that's a bug in dolphin,
<jimmy51_home> darkenergy: it says it's not available or reference by another package or is obsolete
<seriai> nazim ,we will not able to travel like this ,so if  you want we can try to install skype in  your machine
<seriai> son firste step
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: there must be a replacement
<seriai> go to windowsos
<seriai> windows os
<drbobb> tsimpson: i was sort of expecting an embedded preview, the way it used to work in konqueror
<tsimpson> drbobb: that's what the information tab is for
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: skanlite?
<tsimpson> erm, panel, not tab
<drbobb> tsimpson: in that case, i suppose selecting preview this should pop up the info panel
<drbobb> rather than do nothing
<tsimpson> drbobb: it's actually trying to get it to preview in plasma
<tsimpson> drbobb: it needs the Previewer widget enabled
<tsimpson> it *should* tell the user it failed because of that or fall back to showing the information panel, but it does neither
<drbobb> tsimpson: uhhh wouldn't have guessed that anytime soon if you hadn't told me
<tsimpson> drbobb: I wouldn't have guessed either, I read the output from dolphin on the command line
<tsimpson> and, fortunately, I know enough about dbus to search for things
<jimmy51_home> darkenergy: installed skanlite, but it starts to run (i see skanlite in the taskbar) and it disappears.
<tsimpson> drbobb: please file a bug against dolphin at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+filebug
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: run it in konsole and see if there are any error messages
<jimmy51_home> "no KDE-scan service available"
<jimmy51_home> KCrash: Application 'skanlite' crashing...
<jimmy51_home> sock_file=/home/aslanteigne/.kde/socket-screamer/kdeinit4__0
<jimmy51_home> sorry
<jimmy51_home> i didn't think it would split into 3 lines
<darkenergy> jimmy51_home: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<darkenergy> check if your scanner is supported
<Ciros> okay, how can I find out what is causing a  SIGSEGV segmentation fault on a air app >.>
<jimmy51_home> darkenergy: it says it's supported "Good"
<jimmy51_home> hmm
<jimmy51_home> all three scanning apps i've tried died with seg faults
<jimmy51_home> it's making me think whatever the backend to scanning is isn't working.
<darkenergy> if a different application crashed the scanner  might become inaccessible
<jimmy51_home> how can i restart the scanning "service"?
<darkenergy> i dunno, reboot? anyone know a better way?
<darkenergy> reboot and avoid the 1st app
<davidjheinrich_> does anyone ere know where official xrandr documentation is? Where the randr webpage is?
<davidjheinrich_> where can I submit complaints and bug-reports?
<davidjheinrich_> randr sucks for me
<jimmy51_home> ok
<jimmy51_home> i'll try that!
<adasz> who have time?
<adasz> have a question
<noren_> wat
<noren_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adasz> how to mark all items in the packege manager
<adasz> how to mark all items in the packege manager ?
<adasz> is here somebody?
<darkenergy> what package manager?
<chris__> adasz: this will be sooo much software ! :)
<genii> adasz: If you plan to install everything listed in the package manager, we are talking you need about 80-100Gb free.
<adasz> adept i want to install all the games automatic
<darkenergy> try the keyboard shortcut ctrl-A to select all listed packages
<darkenergy> right-click and "request install"
<adasz> don't work
<darkenergy> click something on the list first
<noren_> adasz: just search games and install the related pack
<eraserhead> hi, firefox and konqueror don't have sound
<adasz> noren: but i want to install all at once
<adasz> darkenengry: i dont work when i rightclick it do the same if leftclick
<noren_> adasz: wat do u mean by all the games, u can install the game packages
<noren_> !game
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<darkenergy> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adasz> noren: i want to mark up all the games in the package manager ( ADEPT ) so that i dont must mark up all one for one
<liar> he wants to install all available games at once
<ubuntu> test
#kubuntu 2009-04-23
<reisio> what's a Linux enthusiast got to do to install nVidia drivers on 9.04rc?
<noren_> sudo apt-get install nvidia
<noren_> !ati | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reisio> noren_: doesn't cover 9.04rc
<noren_> its the same process
<reisio> you have to click 'activate' or something?
<reisio> doesn't like, do anything :)
<noren_> sudo apt-get install nvidia && nvidia
<noren_> sudo apt-get install nvidia && nvidia-settings
<reisio> mmmm, commands
<reisio> thanks
<reisio> E: Couldn't find package nvidia
<reisio> should it be nvidia-glx-... something?
<reisio> noren_: GUI finally clued in, thanks
<reisio> 'you need to restart the computer' blah blah
<reisio> not sure why we had to do it four times, but :p
<noren_> just restart the X
<noren_> ctrl alt bacspace
<noren_> and then alt e
<reisio> yup
<reisio> alt e?
<noren_> do rem to get the latest nvidia driver 180 something
<reisio> rem?
<noren_> remember
<reisio> ah, right right
<reisio> I think we already did that whilst banging our heads against desk
<noren_> u can run the nvidia-setting to configure it then
<eraserhead> hi, in kde4 how do i put alt+f1 to go to desktop1, alt+f2 to desktop2, and so on ?
<Z_God> >eraserhead, those shortcuts are already in use
<Z_God> you really want to change them?
<eraserhead> Z_God: yes i do
<Z_God> you should be able to do it all through the shortcut settings in the control centre
<Z_God> I'd heavily prefer the default shortcuts myself though, because they are quite nice
<eraserhead> i wasn't
<Z_God> which ones couldn't you change?
<eraserhead> Z_God: the ones we are talking about
<Z_God> so you could remove them from the default functions?
<eraserhead> what is the default to alternate between desktops?
<eraserhead> no i couldn't
<eraserhead> that's why i came here
<Z_God> I mean
<Z_God> what happens when you press alt+f2 right now?
<reisio> what's the shortcut for a run dialog (alt+f2) in compiz?
<kanonmat_> i use ctrl-f1 to ctrl-f4 to go to desktops and win-f1 to win-f4 to move focused window there
<kanonmat_> i swapped esc and capslock and can't get the default keboard variant back
<kanonmat_> setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout se -variant nodeadkeys
<kanonmat_> doesn't work
<reesefrancis> when exactly is 9.04 being released?
<genii> reesefrancis:  Don't worry it will appear sometime before midnight of 23rd in Samoa
<reisio> how exactly does one obtain kde-window-decorator?
<Anyoseyo> dang
<Anyoseyo> this is horrible
<Anyoseyo> I was loading kubuntu onto a external hard drive and it crashed
<Anyoseyo> now i can't access the external hard drive
<Anyoseyo> it says it is an unkown device
<reisio> Anyoseyo: reboot
<Anyoseyo> reisio: i have done htat twice
<reisio> and what reports 'unknown device'?
<Anyoseyo> windows
<Anyoseyo> device manager
<PROject-Emerald> How do you mount a .iso to make a bootable disk? Like a Kubuntu disk
<reisio> Anyoseyo: that's meaningless
<reisio> Anyoseyo: Windows doesn't read Unixy FSes
<Anyoseyo> reisio: i installed it alongside
<reisio> Anyoseyo: doesn't matter, Windows does not come with support for any Unix FS
<reisio> Anyoseyo: finish installing
<Anyoseyo> reisio: sorry I"m new to this: so i owuld not be able to access any files on the drive?
<reisio> Anyoseyo: not from Windows, not without special software
<Anyoseyo> so the backup files i have on there would not be readable? =/
<reisio> Anyoseyo: boot up your Linux install and finish installing
<Anyoseyo> OK
<reisio> Anyoseyo: they're readable, just not by _Windows_
<Anyoseyo> kk thanks
<Anyoseyo> i'll try :)
<Anyoseyo> if it works/doesn't work i'll be back :P
<fujimitsu> how do i kill a non-responsive app
<reisio> fujimitsu: killall -9 name
<kanonmat_> or use top, then k
<reisio> or htop, and...
<reisio> what is it, F7 or something
<reisio> xkill if there's a window
<fujimitsu> interesting. i dont see the app/process in there
<fujimitsu> its an app running thru wine, halted. i dont even see wine in top either
<PROject-Emerald> does Kubuntu come with flash + Java?
<tsimpson> like in Ubuntu, it's not pre-installed
<PROject-Emerald> Ah, ok.
<Anyoseyo> reisio: it brought up grub
<reisio> what brought up grub?
<Anyoseyo> i booted to kubuntu
<reisio> k
<reisio> did you finish installing kubuntu or not?
<fujimitsu> you need install flashplugin-nonfree manually via system>software manager , PROject-Emerald
<Anyoseyo> it crashed during install
<PROject-Emerald> Okay.
<reisio> then you probably have to finish the installation, or restart it, etc.
<Anyoseyo> any advice on how to do that?
<reisio> well starting over is easy
<reisio> just... start from the beginning
<reisio> no idea how to resume an installation, someone else in the channel might know
<reisio> usually that isn't easy, not with GUI installers
<Anyoseyo> reisio: won't work it won't recognize the drive
<reisio> might be simplest to just start from the beginning
<reisio> Anyoseyo: what won't?
<reisio> what make/model drive is it?
<fujimitsu> also, in konqueror , you need specify the plugin manually as well
<fujimitsu> after installation
<Anyoseyo> reisio: buffalo hb50u2
<Anyoseyo> i'm switching comps so i can reboot this one/mess around with it
<PROject-Emerald> Will FFox work in Kubuntu?
<tsimpson> yes
<faileas> firefox?
<faileas> sure
<PROject-Emerald> yeah. do i still need to manually configure it?
<reisio> Anyoseyo: the livecd installer doesn't recognize it?
<PROject-Emerald> the plugins**
<fujimitsu> not for ff
<PROject-Emerald> Kk
<reisio> Anyoseyo: just do whatever you were doing to install Kubuntu _again_, from the beginning
<Anyoseyo> reisio: no it doesn't, it did first install but not now, i'm worried it hosed the drive
<Anyoseyo> reisio: when i launch the software it only lets me instlal on c: which only has 3gb remaining
<Dragnslcr> PROject-Emerald- plugins or extensions?
<PROject-Emerald> plugins like flash+java
<Dragnslcr> PROject-Emerald- you should be able to just install the packages from the repositories
<reisio> Anyoseyo: I doubt it hosed the drive
<faileas> PROject-Emerald: which plugins? Java and Flash autoconfigure for me
<reisio> Anyoseyo: you want to install over the space you've already partially installed to
<PROject-Emerald> j/w, because im burning Kubuntu as we speak
<fujimitsu> maybe it got to write the partition before the crash .. so just overwrite that same partition
<fujimitsu> if the problem is that the installation cant read the drive .. good luck
<Anyoseyo> reisio: how should i do that if the program won't work and i can't see the drive on windows
<Annnyoseyo> it's failing
<reisio> Anyoseyo: like I said, Windows is not going to read the FS
<reisio> Anyoseyo: you need to install Kubuntu again, from the beginning
<fujimitsu> can you cycle the drive? turn it off and back on
<reisio> boot to the install image
<Annnyoseyo> kk
<Annnyoseyo> so boot to tbe disk I made?
<Annnyoseyo> I don't want to overwrite any data
<fujimitsu> no. just to test the drive first.. then you can try that later
<Annnyoseyo> kk
<Annnyoseyo> i've already turned it on/off a few times
<Annnyoseyo> i'll try once more
<Annnyoseyo> thanks guys though
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: what data is on there that you don't want to overwrite?
<Annnyoseyo> backup stuff
<Annnyoseyo> i'm running on a 30gb hd
<Annnyoseyo> and there is 9gb of my father's stuff I can't get rid of because he is using some screwed up software for photo management
<Annnyoseyo> and third times a charm >.>
<Annnyoseyo> It worked
<Annnyoseyo> i'll try to install again
<Annnyoseyo> alhough reisio: CAN I not override it?
<fujimitsu> put your backups on disk
<Annnyoseyo> will it get rid of it upon install?
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: just don't mess with any partitions except the ones you made for kubuntu
<fujimitsu> as in, cd
<Annnyoseyo> and I guess...
<Annnyoseyo> on this computer I installed it alongside using unetbootin
<Annnyoseyo> but it wouldn't boot with unetbootin :/
<Annnyoseyo> so I said boot alongside with the disk
<Annnyoseyo> what is the best way to put it on alongside without touching the existing setup fujimitsu reisio
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: dude :p
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: okay you need to know which partitions are which
<fujimitsu> the way i back up stuff, i use a partition for backup only and then i also make cd backups of the same. am just paranoid
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: boot up your livecd and don't run the installer, just run fdisk -l, and then figure out which are which
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: when you figure out the ones you made for kubuntu, or the ones you don't care about, take note, and then when you reinstall kubuntu, let it delete those or use those, etc.
<Annnyoseyo> I installed alongside: it doesn't look like it partitioned
<Annnyoseyo> reisio: fujimitsu: I don't think it partitioned
<Annnyoseyo> I selected install alongside windows
<Annnyoseyo> :(
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: if GRUB was installed it probably did
<reisio> you don't have to guess, though
<reisio> do what I said and you can _know_
<fujimitsu> if only windows is booting up i guess Annnyoseyo might need to reinstall grub
<Helixness> hi
<fujimitsu> at this point am more confused than Annnyoseyo
<Helixness> Anybody know what time jaunty will be out? :p (what timezone too)
<Annnyoseyo> lol
<Annnyoseyo> i'm gonna eat
<Helixness> Question was probably asked a million times! anyone?
<fujimitsu> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Helixness> so it could be anytime during the day? sorry I just need to know so I can install it asap and get back to work asap :p
<genii> Helixness: Go ask them in #ubuntu-release-party please
<faileas> Helixness: you can install it now ;p
<faileas> then run an update when its out
<Helixness> I prefer to wait for the actual release, I don't like installing / updating to stable (i know weird)
<oobe> does anyone know how i change the font size in kde4 they seem smaller
<Annnyoseyo> almost time to start it fujimitsu
<Annnyoseyo> and fujimitsu: any ideas on how to install: the drive is working now
<lorecaster> i'm truing to find out information as to whether or not jaunty has 64-bit dual core support? i've got the AMD 4400+ 64-bit X2... and i'd like to really max performance.
<JDShewey> So... I want to set up a dual head setup. I want KDE on one monitor, and a virtualbox VM on the other, but I want to use compiz and keep the ability to use the edge flip. I can't to stack the monitors, so I would like to have some sort of key combination to switch which monitor the mouse/keyboard is bound to. Is this possible?
<fujimitsu> Annnyoseyo: i would just do it the regular way, with an install disk.
<oobe> lorecaster, all ubuntu versions and most other distros have smp 64bit support
<lorecaster> oobe, that much i understood, but it also features dual-core, yeah? i have not found anything to support an assumption like that, was hoping for real ifno
<oobe> Linux box 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<oobe> thats the kernel im running
<oobe> smp means it supports dual core
<lorecaster> oh!! mp means multi processor? coolies
<oobe> linux has supported multi processing since before windows even knew it existed
<lorecaster> LOL, awesome. :D thanks. i just burned the beta of 9.04 to a disk, so i'll flatten this machien and install 9.04... i messed this one up exploring :P thanks so much
<oobe> a lot of old school servers used to used mobos with 2 processors etc.
<oobe> windows could not use them
<lorecaster> it feels wonderful to be part of an upper class :P
<oobe> but people only install *nix based servers on them
<lorecaster> again, my thanks to you for your help.
<oobe> np
<oobe> beta or rc
<oobe> may aswell dload and reburn the rc save you updating after you install
<oobe> unless you dont have a fast connection
<Annnyoseyo> fujimitsu: so click install alongside windows?
<fujimitsu> if by that you mean 'dual boot'  yes
<Annnyoseyo> fujimitsu: what kind of speed do you get with kubuntu
<fujimitsu> well.. the i386 version is kind of a let down for me on a 2.0 celeron with 1gig ram
<fujimitsu> the 64bit and a dual core amd runs way smoother
<Annnyoseyo> fujimitsu: I'm running it on a 2.7ghz celeron & 2gb ram
<Annnyoseyo> i'll try installing soon :)
<fujimitsu> then again it might just be the nvidia driver fault
<Annnyoseyo> how do you install tarballs
<echampi> hello
<fujimitsu> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<tsimpson> 1) unpack the tarball, 2) read the README file, 3) read the INSTALL file
<tsimpson> if it doesn't have README or INSTALL, ask the person that made the tarball
<dwidmann_> !compile | Annnyoseyo
<ubottu> Annnyoseyo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<reisio> Annnyoseyo: what makes you think you need to install a tarball
<socceroos> hey fellows, Just testing the 2009-04-20 RC release and I'm wondering why I can't move around my screens in the Display config. It allows me to rotate them, but not set them beside eachother. I can only duplicate.
<socceroos> I'm using a Radeon Mobile x600
<brmassa> Guys, is there a way to convert a ReiserFS partition on ext3 or 4 easily?
<jimmy51_home> hello, i was in here earlier looking for help with my scanner but had to take a break.  i have a hp scanjet 3970 and kubuntu 8.10.  i'm unable to get the scanner to work.  it shows up with "lsusb" but none of the scanning apps see it
<jimmy51_home> what do i need to do to get scanning to work?
<Riesh> brmassa: it are just two completlty different file systems .. you probably like to keep the files on the filesystem and then convert. As far as i know that is not possible
<neversfelde> brmassa: not that I know, I think you have to format
<brmassa> Riesh: and neversfelde: bad news so? hmmm ... thanks guys
<neversfelde> jimmy51_home:  a hp scanner seems to be a good choice, you probably should read http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/309906-0-0-0-121.html
<Riesh> i think you need to backup the files and then format with mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.ext4
<cjae> anyone know of a way to send sms that is not web based?
<neversfelde> cjae: connect to your mobile phone?
<cjae> dont have one, to hard on stuff :-(
<cjae> had three in 6 months, lost one smashed one and washed the other
<neversfelde> cjae: kontact is able to use some sms provider
<neversfelde> mom
<neversfelde> btw. you re a mobile phone killer :)
 * cjae just need to work on patience
<Yud_Zroc> does jaunty use wubi'
<tsimpson> wubi is just an installer, you could use it in Intrepid too
<tsimpson> well, no in, but to install
<neversfelde> cjae: something like that: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/smsjoker-script?content=31672. It is german, though there should be other scripts?
<Yud_Zroc> so...can i install it inside windows like before?
<tsimpson> yes
<Yud_Zroc> ok u worded that a lil wierd
<Yud_Zroc> but thankyou for clarifying
<tsimpson> it's 03:29, I'm surprised I can still spell "yes"
<Yud_Zroc> lmao
<Yud_Zroc> well, no in, but to install
<Yud_Zroc> i didnt understand that
<Yud_Zroc> who would like to try to fully convert me
<dedi> hallo.. ada yang bisa bantu saya?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<dedi> thanks
<faileas> assuming its not in indonesian, the languages are similar
<dedi> ok, there are anyone can help me to operated email account at kubuntu?
<god__> does anyone know how i cant get 3d desktop to work for ubuntu 8.10?
<god__> !3d desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d desktop
<tsimpson> for Ubuntu support join #ubuntu
<comawhite> how can i install kubuntu but make it use my gentoo installed grub instead of it's own
<comawhite> kubuntu's own grub
<Riesh> comawhite: just deny grub to be installed at the end of the kubuntu installation process .... and edit your gentoo grub/menu.lst to load kubuntu if you want to boot that
<tsimpson> comawhite: I think you can choose not to install grub with manual partitioning, or with the alternate cd
<comawhite> okay thanks
<Riesh> comawhite: indeed what tsimpson said. I also always use the alternate installation cd and choose manual partitioning ... then i get the question at the end if i would like to install grub too and where
<comawhite> oh one more question. how can i get kde-live?
<faileas> comawhite: download the desktop disk
<comawhite> i have it installed on my crappy slow laptop :P
<comawhite> but imma install it on my better computer
<comawhite> err i mean kde-svn
<Riesh> comawhite: ha, follow the instruction from kde techbase :-)
<comawhite> okay thanks :)
<Riesh> comawhite: hope you don't wantto do that on that crappy slow laptop :-)
<comawhite> gotta disconnect net. don't have a router
<comawhite> bbl
<lorecaster> having some problems with a printer install... any familiar faces around?
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lorecaster> i went to the brother website, and followed directions... with the dpkg commands... and installed the WRONG drivers, mfc 490 rather than 465... and now i can't install the right ones. this is a little too specific for those forums, as i've seen.
<Reformer81> How do I install Amarok 2.1 (the newest beta)?  I can't find a working method with Google.
<tsimpson> lorecaster: remove the package you installed
<tsimpson> lorecaster: "sudo dpkg --remove <package name>" or "sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<lorecaster> thanks.
<tsimpson> Reformer81: there is 2.0.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1  in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA for intrepid
 * genii hands faileas a coffee
<Reformer81> tsimpson: I added that repo, but I get errors about the key not being authenticated.
<tsimpson> those are just warnings
<tsimpson> you can read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories to see how to fix that
<Reformer81> But... I don't want 2.0.1... I want the 2.1 Beta 1 that was just released.
<tsimpson> untill it's packaged the closest is 2:2.0.90mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 from kubuntu-experimental
<tsimpson> but that's only for jaunty
<Reformer81> Then why would the amarok website say that 2.1 has been released?
<Reformer81> Or is that if I build it from source?
<tsimpson> if you build it from source, you can have 2.1
<Reformer81> I though Amarok used to have a nightly build repo with a .DEB package made every night...
<Daskreech> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Reformer81> That's the one :P
<tsimpson> neon is trunk
<Reformer81> I have no clue what trunk means :-/
<Daskreech> There are two neons
<Daskreech> one for amarok and one for KDE trunk
<tsimpson> Project Neon is the codename for an Amarok internal all mighty project, aiming to provide nightly binary packages of the most recent Amarok code base. It makes the current development easily available for everyone.
<Daskreech> Reformer81: Do you want to know?
<Reformer81> I always want to learn more...
<tsimpson> it's the a snapshot of the current development version
<Reformer81> ... but I also would really just like Amarok right now :P
<Daskreech> Reformer81: Read the link that ubottu had
<Guest61583> hey I've accidentally closed the KDE desktop GUI (or what ever its called), and I don't have the taskbar on the bottom anymore or anything else (widets), how do I start them up again?
<Daskreech> Guest61583: Do you have a wallpaper?
<Guest61583> no
<Reformer81> ok... running Xchat at the moment so it's hard as hell to read anything... I'll find it lol
<doleyb> Guest61583: does alt-f2 work?
<Guest61583> yes
<Daskreech> Guest6 does alt+f2 work? If so then type in plasma
<Guest61583> thats how I was able to open the irc client
<Guest61583> ok Great it works...thanks
<Daskreech> Guest61583: how did you close it? It should auto restart if it crashed
<Guest61583> I killed the process (mistakenly)
<Reformer81> So... amarok-nightly should be the new beta?
<Daskreech> Guest61583: ok that's fine
<Guest61583> I had 100 programs running, and I wanted to to close all of them, and I guess I selected the plasma process as well
<Daskreech> Reformer81: No It should be newer than the beta
<Reformer81> Okay
<Reformer81> Thanks, Daskreech
<Daskreech> As the name suggests it's what happened up to last night. Want me to explain a trunk ?
<Reformer81> Sure
 * genii makes more coffee
<Daskreech> Reformer81: Ok when lots of people are all making changes to a common area you need someway of controlling it
<Daskreech> For code (or documents) there is a revision system
<Daskreech> CVS, SVN GIt etc are common ones
<Daskreech> Since each person can make a copy and make changes it may be hard to keep a track of whats current' In A CVS system it treats each major deviation as a branch
<Daskreech> the mainline "branch" that is considered to be the one that everyone watches and is the one the project is based on is then called the trunk
<Daskreech> Like a tree :) Trunk is the main thing that grows and if you need to reach out for something or make a noticeable departure then you have a branch
<bebege> wassup ya'll.... I'm  trrying to install firefox using Konsole... when I   type su and it asks for password, I enter the password and it says Error.... what should I do?
<Reformer81> So... what happens when two people are making changes the the same branch, but their changes aren't identical?  That's always confused me...
<tsimpson> bebege: use sudo, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<tsimpson> or just use a package manager
<Daskreech> Reformer81: Then you get revisions.
<Daskreech> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bebege> not gettinn' throught with that tsimpson
<tsimpson> we use sudo, no su
<tsimpson> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<shock_day13> good morning everyone
<nixz> hi
<nixz> when's the next release?
<Daskreech> nixz: In a few hours
<nixz> oO
<nixz> FOR REALZ???!!!
<nixz> arrghh...  the waiting
<_Brian__> for reals
<shock_day13> yup nixz
<Daskreech> nixz: 4REALLIREALZ!!
<nixz> the countdown
<_Brian__> #ubuntu-release-party
<bebege> when I use"sudo apt-get install firefox", I get an error that Package firefox haaas no installation candidate...... what to do?
<husayn> can someone give me a tutorial to upgrade from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.2.2
<nixz> bebege: do this first sudo apt-cache search firefox
<husayn> I am using Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<Daskreech> bebege: sudo apt-get update first
<husayn> I want to keep ...KDE 3.5 and KDE 4.2.2 both
<husayn> I already am runing GNOME and KDE 3.5, but i want KDE 4.2.2 too
<Daskreech> husayn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<Daskreech> husayn: back up ~/.kde
<ucenik01> hehe
<ucenik01> how do u do
<ucenik01> ?
<Daskreech> indeed
<ucenik01> :D
 * genii sips
<Nubuntu> I need some help installing flash 10 in terminal. I navigated into the installer file, but now i dont know how to actualy run the installer. Any suggestions
<Daskreech> Nubuntu: Why do you need the one from the adobe website?
<Nubuntu> Daskreech I dont really. I just want one that works
<Daskreech> !flash  | Nubuntu
<ubottu> Nubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest4741> hey I'm trying to start dansguardian, but I get this error: "
<Guest4741> " * Starting DansGuardian dansguardianError connecting to parent proxy
<Guest4741> what does that mean?
<PePsiCo> hi
<Daskreech> It's looking for a server or a proxy I guess
<pc__> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<pc__> wot time kubuntu 9.04 will be release?
<Daskreech> nice
<Daskreech> pc__: Everytime someone asks that it gets pushed back another second
<pc__> :o
<Daskreech> So sometime in the year 2043 now
<faileas> lol
<faileas> cripes, just get the RC and update ;p
<Daskreech> You scared him
<faileas> lol
<fred__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faileas> Well, there is an entire channel for whining about why it isn't out yet ;p
<genii> We are up to : <PartyBot1> wtv: Was scheduled for Apr, 26, 12:00 (Samoa time), but now that you've asked, it's been delayed by 1 hour
<faileas> yup ;p
<faileas> gawd, i absolutely love axel
 * faileas is slurping down a live disk at 800 kbps ;p
<Daskreech> Fat straw
<faileas> naw
<faileas> usually it dosen't go more than 100
<faileas> i'm using axel with 10 concurrent connections ;p
<Daskreech> lots of small straws
<faileas> it sucks it down well enough :)
<mynblues> guten morgen zusammen
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mynblues> hello  q all
<varanus> hi all
<twatbuntu> hi?
<ActionParsnip> yo
<twatbuntu> err ... this might be a dumb question and prolly asked too many times already
<twatbuntu> but, eta on 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> twatbuntu: you may want to switch nick to something less offensive
<twatbuntu> aight, awesomes
<twatbuntu> right, right
<kevin_> hi, i just installed kubuntu on a second machine and i was wondering if there was a good way to port over the packages i have installed on my old machine so i dont have to remember them all
<nonoffensivenick> ah, better
<tsimpson> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tsimpson> kevin_: that is a way ^
<kevin_> thank you both! what is this clone thing?
<yaa_> Warning: Unable to create prefs directory '/home/user/.googleearth'. File exists. --??
<kevin_> oh, nevermind
<tsimpson> kevin_: ubottu is a bot that responds to triggers, !clone is a trigger for it to show that information
<yaa_> what it could be
<kevin_> yeah, just figured that out, thank you!
<kdomn37> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kdomn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kdomn> !cloning
<kdomn> how do i make the bot tell me about cloning
<kdomn> oh, wait there is no bot here is there, i ment to be in ubuntu
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kdomn> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kdomn> so i try that first line above and i get "Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression"
<kdomn> what does that mean?
<kdomn> can somebody help me clone my package list? please
<mandingoceo> got a question
<kdomn> yes, i type "aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' " but i get:
<mandingoceo> i keep loosing my sound card under 810
<MarkieMark1> !ni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ni
<kdomn> aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<kdomn> i dont know regular expressions
<mandingoceo> my mobo is xfx geforce 8200 any help would be great
<MarkieMark1> ubottu: learn ni as here's your shrubbery
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kdomn> oops, i mean my error is Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<SEO> any idea how to add new fonts on ubuntu ?
<mandingoceo> any1 home
<kdomn> i dont think they are
<mandingoceo> can u help my ?
<mandingoceo> me
<kdomn> afrain not, im a complete noob
<kdomn> just switched to kubuntu
<mandingoceo> oh ok
<kdomn> sorry
<mandingoceo> np thanks anyhow
<kdomn> do you know anything about adept?
<kdomn> i mean aptitude
<mandingoceo> not really
<kdomn> ok thank you then
<sara_> hello
<sara_> im stuck in a hard place. i'm using Kubuntu with the newest kde but I hate the changes , after 7 years on linux I really dont like the setup , toolbar ,widgets etc...
<sara_> is there anyway to run the normal menu and tool bar from KDE of old , ie: anything from before this year
<sara_> i switched to gnome but i really dont like it nearly as much as good ole kde so i switched back
<kdomn> they dont seem to be home right now
<sponzor> when will 9.04 be out and why isnt arlady? :P
<kdomn> so im very new, i type "sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:install$=’| awk ‘{print $1}’ > installedpackages" and then im just left with >   what is > in bash mean?
<MarkieMark1> sends stdout to a named file
<kdomn> where does this named file end up?
<kdomn> oh, you ment that is what > does
<kdomn> so it sends the output on this side > to this file?
<kdomn> thats good as it is what i want but where is the location of that file?
<kdomn> oh, found it, thank you for your help mark
<rufong> hail to the room! hi ya'll
<rubso> hi there, when Kubuntu 9.04 is coming out? thx.
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rufong> oooooh, ty ubottu
<devilsadvocate> ]''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''[[[;p
<||arifaX> what is the easiest way to temporary replace current nmap with latest beta (4.85) that has conficker-detection-capability on my system?
<bindaas> ||arifaX: that version is in repo?
<||arifaX> bindaas: dunno so why I am asking I think 4.85 beta is only available at nmap.org but I asked since I want to just temporarely use it and not losing my package management for nmap later on
<||arifaX> bindaas: I asked for the best practise doing this
<bindaas> ||arifaX: i would have installed the betaofnmap.deb ,when reverting back to old version that is in repo, purge the beta first ,apt-get purge betaofnmap.deb and then synchronize with repo
<bindaas> by apt-get install nmap
<||arifaX> bindaas: so I will have to download it and package it myself. I thought that :(
<anish> is the jaunty release gonna be whenever its done, or are they waiting for a particular time in a particular timezone ?
<faileas> yes
<tsimpson> anish: probably within a few hours, join #ubuntu-release-party to wait it out
<anish> tsimpson: thanks
<anish> :( no kubuntu-release-party
<B3lpH3g0R> hello, please, how can we go to 9.04 ?
<tsimpson> join #ubuntu-release-party to wait it out
<tsimpson> anish: it's all released at the same time
<cbord> ||arifaX: check out stow for temp apps, it's in the repo
<anish> i know, its just a different DE, but i really don't like gnome !
<rufong> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<B3lpH3g0R> when 9.04 will be realised, we be able to have it with adept ?
<faileas> B3lpH3g0R: ou can choose to
<B3lpH3g0R> i'm newbie with kubuntu, so i don't know how to make de migration
<tsimpson> there will be instructions soon
<B3lpH3g0R> ok thanks :)
<Annaa> :))
<anish> why the recursive links i wonder http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<tsimpson> anish: stop
<Annaa> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Annaa> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Annaa> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Annaa> cccccccccccccc
<Annaa> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<Annaa> ddddddddddddddddd
<tsimpson> Annaa: done?
<rufong> that wuz funny
<||arifaX> cbord: read about stow looks interesting  - thanks for that info
<cbord> ||arifaX: you're welcome =)
<cavaradossi> hello friends
<matisse> hi
<matisse> can I do a dist-upgrade without a upgrade before?
<tsimpson> yes
<matisse> but its better to do the normal upgrade before?
<tsimpson> matisse: no
<tsimpson> dist-upgrade does the same thing, except it will also add/remove any packages the updated packages now depend/conflict with
<matisse> now I remember: apt-get update is important before dist-upgrade
<tsimpson> update fetches the packages list, so yeah
<aza> anyone familiar with cacti ?
<x13luej1tsux> hello
<davecmenta_> hla
<aza> AHLA
<davecmenta_> hla
<davecmenta_> hola
<davecmenta_> hi
<aza> hi
<davecmenta_> where are you from
<aza> Lebanon
<davecmenta_> nice to meet you
<davecmenta_> im from mexico
<James> HELLO
<davecmenta_> some one knows a c++ compiler for kubuntu
<davecmenta_> i need one
<Marshal> hai
<davecmenta_> hi
<Marshal> i have some problems with my office PC on which kubuntu is installed
<Marshal> can you please help me
<davecmenta_> yes in fact it have many problems
<Marshal> can you please help me
<davecmenta_> what problem you have
<Marshal> When I was working my task bar on bottom of desktop just disapperred
<Marshal> when I went to check it
<Marshal> don't know what i have changed
<Marshal> all of a sudden the desktop was also missing
<Marshal> there is only one button remaining
<Marshal> which is usually found at the left bottom
<davecmenta_> look many problems can be fixed from the konsole
<contrast> !info g++ | davecmenta_
<ubottu> davecmenta_: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<aza> g++ is nice compiler
<davecmenta_> thanks
<contrast> davecmenta_: np :)
<anish> would it be dangerous to set a dist-upgrade cron job?
<contrast> anish: depends... do you have any unofficial (non-default) repositories enabled? if not, i'd be surprised if doing so causes any issues.
 * contrast hugs Synaptic
<davecmenta_> and g++ can be found at what section
<aza> dist-ugrade will this work correctly ?
<sponzor> can somebody tell me where can i check the time when the 9.04 will came out?
<davecmenta_> I mean it is  in the add remove
<anish> no, i turned off the non-official. i want to go to sleep
<davecmenta_> by the way, can any body of you , use youtube
<contrast> davecmenta_: Add/Remove is mainly for graphical applications (re: non-command-line stuff). Synaptic is a great tool for browsing *all* available packages (sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends synaptic)
<davecmenta_> nice thanks
<contrast> youtube's working fine here
<anish> @contrast i need an apt-get update before dist-upgrade right ?
<contrast> davecmenta_: welx... and fyi, if you want to make synaptic look not hideous, sudo apt-get install gtk-chtheme; kdesudo gtk-chtheme
<Mormant> hello guys, anyone knows why on linux i download with tops 2Mb/s and on win with 6Mb/s ? i have a Giga Lan integrated Network Adapter
<Mormant> no one ever tripped on this bug?
<sponzor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/
<sponzor> it is out go get it :P
<contrast> Mormant: wired?
<Mormant> yea wired
<contrast> Mormant: i've read of a few tweaks for speeding up the network connection speed in *buntu, never had a need for applying them though... have you already googled?
<Mormant> contrast: oh yea, i googled alot nothing worked
<Mormant> when i used kubuntu x64 it worked fine, but now i had to install kubuntu on 32 bit and since then i can't get over 2Mb  download
<davecmenta_> thats the fact , i have to google a lot
<contrast> Mormant: is windows 64 or 32?
<davecmenta_> i have kubuntu it works fine with the connections
<contrast> google is God
<contrast> it's no coincidence that they both start with GO
<Mormant> kubuntu on 64 worked fine download 6mb/s on 32 bit it stops at 2mb/s
<contrast> Mormant: right... but is your windows install 32 or 64 bit?
<Mormant> i don't have any windows installed
<davecmenta_> I was making a web page , in geocities , but they say (yahoo) that later this year geocities will
<davecmenta_> disssapear
<davecmenta_> with all the sites of geocities
<Mormant> i have kubuntu 8.10 32 bit, clean install
<contrast> Mormant: why'd you have to go to 32bit?
<antonio_> ciao
<Mormant> i use this station for web development, and shockwave really coused alot of problems for me on 64 bit
<antonio_> Someone is Italian here?
<davecmenta_> Im mexican
<antonio_> Ok
<contrast> Mormant: flash seems to be working flawlessly on 64bit Jaunty, just FYI. sorry, but that's about all i can say with certainty in regards to your problem. :-\
<davecmenta_> recently I donwload a movie from ares
<davecmenta_> it was on italian
<contrast> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<termit> list
<termit> list/
<Mormant> contrast: so any ideas where else cand i ask for help with my problem
<davecmenta_> I supposse you need to read some blogs
<contrast> Mormant: what exactly have you already tried?
<davecmenta_> and by the way, Linux red hat still exist?
<Mormant> contrast: i removed avahi-daemon.. some ppl sayd that might be to couse of slow network, i tryed stwitching this off  sudo ethtool-K eth0 tso off
<sponzor> will 9.04 kubuntu be on the dvd or yust the cd?
<contrast> Mormant: have you made sure there's not a restricted driver available for your nic?
<Mormant> contrast: how do i do that?
<Trog> how come the site says release "canididate"?  is it not the final actual release? it is the 23rd today = )
<Mormant> contrasat: brb
<tsimpson> Trog: it's not out yet
<contrast> Mormant: KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<tsimpson> Trog: join to wait it out #ubuntu-release-party
<davecmenta_> what version of the flash player use kubuntu
<Trog> k thx
<davecmenta_> some one can help me
<contrast> davecmenta_: in jaunty, 10.0.22.87
<JackWinter> anyone know what version of nfs is in kubuntu 8.04 nfs3 or nfs4 ?
<davecmenta_> and can I, install the flash player direct from konsole?
<davecmenta_> it wpuld be great
<contrast> davecmenta_: you can install anything that's available from the repositories specified in /etc/apt/sources.list from the command line ;-)
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: 32bit or 64bit?
<contrast> davecmenta_: are you familiar with tab completion?
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: i can whip you up a long command line if you wish
<davecmenta_> no
<contrast> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<contrast> not that long ;)
<davecmenta_> Im new on this
 * ActionParsnip is confused now
<davecmenta_> I install the kubuntu you know I downloaded burn the image files and install
<contrast> davecmenta_: from konsole, type "sudo apt-get install flash" (no quotes) then hit tab twice - this will show you all the available packages you can install whose names begin with "flash"
<davecmenta_> thanks a lot
<contrast> davecmenta_: np
<davecmenta_> THis system is very cool but , very different from windows systems
<contrast> davecmenta_: indeed - that's what makes it so cool :-P
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: well yeah, its linux
<davecmenta_> I like specially the blender 3D but it runs slowly on my computer
<contrast> davecmenta_: there are a lot of tutorials out there that will get you started with APT (the command line package management program that lets you install/remove/update any software on your system), as well as for BASH (the default command line shell you're using when you start up Konsole). just google around for "ubuntu apt guide" or "ubuntu bash guide" :)
<davecmenta_> I suppose it is my processor
<davecmenta_> and
<contrast> it's funny how Windows is the only OS that completely strayed from the UNIX philosophy, and yet people view Linux/OSX/etc. as being "so different."
<davecmenta_> ubuntu is the same or similar to kubuntu
<contrast> davecmenta_: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same underlying components, but the user interface is quite different.
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: ubuntu uses gnome and metacity by defualt, kubuntu uses kde and kwin by default
<Vezir> <3 kde4
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: then the apps may be mildly different, ubuntu uses gedit, kde uses kate
<davecmenta_> oh
<contrast> davecmenta_: specifically, Ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop environment and Kubuntu uses KDE. IMO, if you've only tried one desktop environment, you're not getting the most out of Linux.
<ActionParsnip> davecmenta_: there is nothing stopping you installing gnome apps on a kde system but you will need to install a LOT of gtk libs to make them runable (synaptic will do this for you)
<contrast> ActionParsnip: "mildly"? Dolphin PWNS Nautilus hands down. :)
<ActionParsnip> <3 LXDE
<ActionParsnip> contrast: pcman rocks them both
<padi999> hey guys
<padi999> how come, kile is not using the TEXINPUTS variable for finding cls and sty files I put in myself?
<davecmenta_> and there is some program like the ARES for kubuntu
<contrast> ActionParsnip: Actually, the core gtk libs are already installed in kubuntu, so as long as you pass the "--no-install-recommends" option to "sudo apt-get install <package-name>", a lot of gtk apps won't require that many libs.
<contrast> davecmenta_: ares?
<davecmenta_> yes it is a P2P
<davecmenta_> for share files
<ActionParsnip> contrast: then why is firefox a 100Mb install on a virgin Kubuntu?
<contrast> davecmenta_: bittorrent is the only p2p protocol that matters anymore. :)
<gabriel9> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !kazaa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazaa
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella
<contrast> davecmenta_: hence KTorrent being installed by default.
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<davecmenta_> yes bittorrent
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gabriel9> has nev version of Kubuntu come out?
<ActionParsnip> gabriel9: its out soon
<gabriel9> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/9.04/?C=M;O=A
<contrast> i thought the new version was available already if you're upgrading, just that the .iso won't be available for a few more days?
<gabriel9> is this version on torrent final?
<gabriel9> it's updated today
<davecmenta_> I need to sleep, thanks a lot for all, see you all later
<contrast> peace, dave. good luck with Linux :)
<rubso> I found Kubuntu 9.04 torrent "last modified" today. is this the final version?
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> the announcement will be made in #ubuntu-release-party
<rubso> man, this is not fair.
<contrast> rubso: if you're that eager to get the latest and greatest, i've yet to encounter anything that would stop you from getting the release candidate (re: no show-stopper bugs on my 3 systems). :)
<ActionParsnip> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<matisse> is it possible to upgrade to jaunty with apt-get?
<rubso> no, I want the official ver.
<rubso> contrast: do you know anything about alternate-lpia disc?
<contrast> rubso: nope, sorry
<rubso> oh, ok.
<nixz> nooo I am banned from release party channel!!!
<nixz> :(
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | matisse
<ubottu> matisse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hw__> Is there a panel applet to mount reovable devices?
<hw__> removable
<yaa_> hi everybody
<yaa_> NEVER BE AS GLOOMY AS YOU ARE RIHGT NOW
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jonah_> hey guys, i want to install kubuntu for someone on a pc they've left with me, but when i give it back they may want to change the username or password. is there a way to install it so they can easily change this stuff without having to command line it and make a mess with permissions etc?
<theatro> jonah_, phone him and ask him the username, the password can be easily changed after
<p-f> On Windows, I get about 7 hours of battery life. On Kubuntu, about 2. What's up with that?
<sponzor> can you run cisco vpn client on kubuntu?
<Aranel> is 9.04 out?
<tsimpson> Aranel: not yet
<tsimpson> the announcement will be in #ubuntu-release-party
<Aranel> thanks :)
<benoit_> hello word
<Guest29250> you speak frensh
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<codebaz> ubuntu and kubuntu realased ?
<g_> Anyone here?
<sponzor> no
<sponzor> it should be sone
<g_> is it ok to upgrade right now?
<rmrfslash> "Nearly there!"
<matisse> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rmrfslash> Wow the release party channel is ridiculous any annoying
<rmrfslash> *and
<Guest29250> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<rmrfslash> Jaunty! Jaunty! Jaunty!
<rmrfslash> :)
<Guest29250> jaunty est sorti http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<rmrfslash> Linus Torvalds: "The only think I ever cared about was the Linux desktop."
<tsimpson> Guest29250: stop posing links
<tsimpson> it's NOT out
<Guest29250> link is forbiden ???
<rmrfslash> Guest29250: this is the kubuntu support channel
<Guest29250> and ??
<Nikola> You ask for support here
<rmrfslash> Guest29250: Post all the links you want in the ubuntu-release-party channel or the kubuntu-offtopic channel
<tsimpson> Guest29250: it's not released yet, those files are not final
<Nikola> Not when it is a) released b) OMG I GOTS TORRENTZ and c) look at a) and b)
<jka> anyone notice that though the download page says that you can download 9.04 cd ... it only says 8.10 or 8.04..
<mkargar> kubuntu 9.04 released in mirror's?!!
<tsimpson> not yet
<tsimpson> soon though
<jka> ...http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release   .. click on the download .. and it says .. 'Nearly there'  at the top.. :)
<tsimpson> join #ubuntu-release-party to get the announcement
<jka> ahhuh .. ok
<peace> hi
<mkargar> tsimpson:http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/    !
<tsimpson> mkargar: do not post links
<tsimpson> it's not out until it's announced
<mkargar> tsimpson:hmm!why?
<tsimpson> because it's not final until it's announced
<p-f> why do we care about a new release anyways? Just update the packages in the one you already have...
<Yud_Zroc> question....when installed through wubi is it supposed to run horribly slow
<bazhang> yep
<Yud_Zroc> ok so it isnt me
<bazhang> Yud_Zroc, not so much
<bazhang> yep was to p-f
<Yud_Zroc> well the whole screen takes 1-2 seconds to refresh when something changes on streen (like this irc for instance everytime someone times it refreshes top to bottem)
<bazhang> Yud_Zroc, is it noticeably slower than the livecd or somewhat the same
<Yud_Zroc> very slow compaired to the live
<Yud_Zroc> like 30% speedd
<bazhang> wow that is odd
<Yud_Zroc> then again it is installed inside vista
<bazhang> never heard of wubi being that slow
<Yud_Zroc> but i am happy that everything works out of box :)
<bazhang> nice :)
<Yud_Zroc> sound....wifi.....etc
<bazhang> at some poiint you might consider dual booting Yud_Zroc
<Yud_Zroc> havnt tried my mic or my web cam how do i figure out if they work
<bazhang> err point
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<Yud_Zroc> i allso have a 3 second delay on opening windows and closeing the live cd was almost instontanious
<Yud_Zroc> would it being installed into vista have anything to do with it
<producao> HI
<KiRiLoS> How can i add/remove the apps that startup with a new session?Thanks
<rmrfslash> Yud_Zroc: I just installed Skype and played around til everything worked. But I think cheese is a good way to go (for testing camera at least)
<Yud_Zroc> what about testing my mic
<almox> hi
<bazhang> Yud_Zroc, I would doubt that vista had anything to do with it.
<rmrfslash> Yud_Zroc: you can make a test call in skype and it'll play it back to you
<mkargar> almox:hi0|o
<jka> interesting what you say about skype.. I had it from an intrepid upgraded and kept getting port closed ..  on chat
<elirips> Anyone knows if there is a channel for hplip? Or what the reason of an 'erorr 12' is?
<Yud_Zroc> is an admin on to set this channel to confrence mode
<sponzor> Nearly There! lol
<sponzor> :)
<noren_> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Yud_Zroc> im sick of seeing X person joined X person left
<rmrfslash> Yud_Zroc: there's surely a better way though (this just happened to be fine for me)
<Yud_Zroc> jaunty is runnning nice on my desktop
<bazhang> Yud_Zroc, using konversation? or which irc client
<jka> yep - have been running with it for a while..
<Yud_Zroc> irc cliant
<bazhang> Yud_Zroc, yep, which one
<Yud_Zroc> Qyassek
<bazhang> aha quassel
<Yud_Zroc> Quassel
<rmrfslash> Jaunty is pretty good..... I notices some glitches here and there (all filed as bugs of course). For example, my laptop-lid-close every once in a while doesn't trigger sleep and the network management plasmoid will crash my machine if I mess w/ it too much
<jka> :)
<bazhang> not sure how to turn off joins/parts there
 * faileas went back to konversation, better the devil you know... ;p
<peace> rmrfslash: have yoi an inte?
<peace> intel?
<jka> you think there's a problem with the acpi interface  that would cause that ?
<jka> what laptop
<rmrfslash> peace: y
<peace> rmrfslash: which?
<rmrfslash> Dell Studio XPS 16
<peace> intel 945gm?
<Yud_Zroc> my laptop is a HP G60 from wallmart almost everything works lol
<peace> or something like that?
<rmrfslash> peace: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
<peace> rmrfslash: graphic card?
<jka> ah
<rmrfslash> oh shoot... sorry
<rmrfslash> im ssh'd into another machin in that shell :D
<rmrfslash> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<rmrfslash> That's more like it
<jka> :)
<rmrfslash> graphics card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670 (w/ radeonhd 1.2.5)
<rmrfslash> (radeon 1.2.4 won't resume from suspend reliably and that's the one kubuntu chose to use for jaunty :-/)
<clau30> any keboard layout ninja here? I have som problems with the layout (still intrepid..)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 9.04 has been released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<clau30> yaay
 * clau30 wants 9.04 chocolate :)
<sponzor> yaaay:)))
<rmrfslash> Hrm... I have no apt-get updates.... maybe I'm simply up-to-date?
<Unksi> :)))
<Riddell> upgrade instructions at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<rmrfslash> I'm on jaunty already
<rmrfslash> been applying updates every day
<p-f> what's the difference?
<Unksi> rmrfslash: then you have the final
<PSiL0> Update here, but I think I'm going to hold off.. I don't feeling like removing amarok 2 and recompiling 1.4..
<eagles0513875> hey Riddell :) wanna commend ya on the amazingness of jaunty :)
<rmrfslash> Unksi: guess so.... got my last update last night for firefox
<canen> anyone been having issues with desktop effects and ati cards?
<canen> issues such as X crashing randomly
<rmrfslash> canen: you using open source drivers?
<canen> yes
<canen> have to, card not supported by fglrx
<rmrfslash> canen: I assume then you're using XRender
<canen> no
<canen> i am not actually using the effects now but i was using opengl and the time
<rmrfslash> canen: maybe OpenGL just isn't working for my card (r6xx)
<canen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<rmrfslash> :(
<canen> that's my card info
<canen> i can live without the effects but it would be nice to know why it happens
<minibn> ubuntu est sorti
<rmrfslash> canen: Maybe someone else can help, I have a r6xx card and I *just* got 2D acceleration
<canen> anyway, congrats on the release
<rmrfslash> canen: So I am now up to 1995 or so
<canen> 1995 what?
<rmrfslash> canen: 2D acceleration was cutting edge back in like 1991-1995
<Riesh> are there also somewhere CD install images?
<canen> rmrfslash: oh ok
<JontheEchidna> Digg it! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_9_04_Out_in_the_Wild
<Riddell> Riesh: 9.04 CD images are available from the download page
<Riesh> OK OK ... thanks
<BluesKaj> so I guess this becomes the Jaunty chat channel now :)
<canen> and XAA here gives some weird issues
<noaXess> wow...
<canen> maginified and corrupt windows
<rmrfslash> canen: u can try exa
<noaXess> a lot of traffic on kubuntu.org ;)
<rmrfslash> canen: which is actually newer
<canen> rmrfslash: that's what i use but the release note recommend trying XAA for ati cards
<rmrfslash> canen: so exa worked?
<canen> yeah
<rmrfslash> canen: that's what I'd be usin then
<canen> my xorg.conf is usually very minimal
<rmrfslash> canen: xorg.conf is a mess, and whatever is parsing it is an even bigger mess (no typo or error handling or fallback to defaults support.. the whole thing should be moved to xml)
<canen> xml? really?
<rmrfslash> canen: make it easier to parse
<canen> XML is great for programs but hell to edit  manually
<canen> like policykit, etc
<rmrfslash> canen: we should discuss this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<canen> yeah
<emikaadeo> is Qt 4.5.1 gonna be in Jaunty Updates?
<dwidmann> emikaadeo: maybe, but I kind of doubt it
<emikaadeo> new Qt bugfix was released today
<rubso> omg i'm downloading kubuntu atm O_O
<Dragnslcr> Man, I love BitTorrent
<Dragnslcr> The AMD64 ISO is coming down at over 1 Mbps
<|dthacker|> If ktorrent is showing uploads, that means my firewall is configured properly and people and get bits from me, right?
<Dragnslcr> |dthacker|- if there's something in the Up Speed column, I would assume so, yeah
<|dthacker|> excellent!  Sharing is good!
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> After 10 minutes, my share ratio on the i386 CD is already almost 1
<robinp> |dthacker|: nah, your client can seek upload peers
<|dthacker|> I'm only at 0.12.   Need to tune that
<robinp> |dthacker|: peers just can't initiate a connection to you
<Riesh> wow ... bittorrent download with 387.5 KB /s ... very nice
<SandGorgon> anybody have link to kubuntu 9.04 desktop torrent ?
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<Daskreech> :-)
<bazhang> whoops
<Daskreech> torrents.ubuntu.com
<SandGorgon> i see the DVD of kubuntu .. but not the CD ISO...
<Daskreech> wait torrent.ubuntu.com
<Dragnslcr> Really? I can't find the DVD anywhere
<tsimpson> Dragnslcr: the http download will be on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> but that'll be über slow
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I did see that, but it didn't look like the final image
<Dragnslcr> And there's the slow part
<tsimpson> it should be now
<Dragnslcr> It's a couple days old
<tsimpson> use the torrent if you can
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I know, but I can't find the torrent file on any of the mirrors
<Dragnslcr> That's why I wonder if the DVD is ready yet
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: cdimages.ubuntu.com has the DVD Torrent.ubuntu.com has it as well
<Dragnslcr> Ah, there we go
<Dragnslcr> Thanks
<Dragnslcr> Heh, Status: Stalled
<SandGorgon> Desktop CD - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/desktop/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<SandGorgon> Desktop DVD - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/kubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<pvandewyngaerde> thx for the release !
<WistfulGeek> yep! The servers are overloaded :> I managed to download 9.04 in the first minute at 2 MB/s
<pvandewyngaerde> WistfulGeek, i download from a working ftp site nearby , and start sharing it with bittorrent
<Guest4676> what speak french
<faileas> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<victim> when is 9.10 released?
<faileas> :)
<faileas> its out
<WistfulGeek> October 2009 maybe
<victim> thanks
<faileas> oh wait
 * faileas had a brainfart
<faileas> victim: ubuntu always releases april and october
<peace> 9.04 is out
<peace> 9.10 = october
<devilsadvocate> the upgrade-manager needs a "ok, i'm sorry i tired on day0, i'll try again later" button
<dwidmann> Any sort of pause button would do nicely, really.
<Dragnslcr> That's why I did my upgrade last weekend
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<dwidmann> It should be relatively manageable though, if you use the more obscure mirrors
<antoranz> when I try tio add the network manager applet (or widget or whatever) to the desktop or tray, plasma crashes
<devilsadvocate> dwidmann: cant change it now :(\
 * genii sips
<antoranz> do I have to try with a trick? Do i report this bug?
<dwidmann> antoranz: first see if the bug report already exists, if it doesn't (or you couldn't find it) report the bug.
<dwidmann> Actually, duplicate bugs isn't as bad as its made out to be either ... the number of duplicates a bug gets is a relative measure of how many people it affects
<antoranz> the network manager package I have to use is knetworkmanager, right?
<dwidmann> !info knetworkmanager jaunty
<ubottu> knetworkmanager (source: knetworkmanager): KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7svn864988-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<antoranz> but this package has basicly nothing
<tsimpson> antoranz: it should depend on network-manager-kde, which is the "real" package
<antoranz> I see
<nixzs> hi anybanybody got a server kbuntu amd64 torrent link? Kubuntu site keeps giving me 8.04
<tsimpson> nixzs: there is no Kubuntu server
<tsimpson> there is Kubuntu Desktop and Kubuntu Alternate
<nixzs> ok Desktop then
<nixzs> amd64 version
<tsimpson> nixzs: ok, what site are you looking at?
<nixzs> I dont' know if anybody noticed it but kubuntu site only has torrents links for 8.04
<nixzs> this one ------> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<SandGorgon> nixzs, Desktop CD - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/desktop/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dragnslcr> nixzs- http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/
<nixzs> SandGorgon: is that the amd64?
<tsimpson> that's ubuntu.com we have no control over that
<tsimpson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/ has amd64 and i386
<SandGorgon> nixzs,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/desktop/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nixzs> Dragnslcr: ok thanks that link helped
<nixzs> SandGorgon: got it now :)
<Hystoriker> hi all. can anybody tell me, wheter the final release can connect via wpa to a wlan router? chipset is the intel 3945. it was not working on the release candidate last week
<dwidmann> Hystoriker: if it didn't work then, I really doubt it.
<nixzs> so what's wrong with kubuntu site?
<SandGorgon> Hystoriker: i had the 3945 on my Dell and I always used to connect to my router using wired connection, fire up hardware drivers and voila
<Hystoriker> SandGorgon: what do u mean with "fire up hardware drivers"? sorry for being a little slow....
<tsimpson> nixzs: you posed ubuntu.com, not kubuntu.org
<tsimpson> nixzs: so blame ubuntu.com
<SandGorgon> Hystoriker: System->Administration->"Hardware Drivers" . if connected to the internet, the config tool checks the repositories for any additional drivers (like nvidia, wireless, etc)
<tsimpson> SandGorgon: that's in gnome
<tsimpson> KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<Hystoriker> tsimpson: thanx, i will try to do that
<lori> To upgrade from 9.04 beta to final do i just run update?
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lori> doesnt answer my question
<lori> been there
<Pici> lori: yes
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<lori> thank you pici.
<sephirothx96> Russia!! anybody from russia help me!!!
<noren> hi all
<noren> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sephirothx96> i have problem with Adept Manager
<noren> what  is the prob sephirothx96
<genii> sephirothx96: The servers are under heavy load right now and are often timing out
<sephirothx96> )) i leave for russian channel
<sephirothx96> thanks
<djdarkman> hello, does someone know when will jaunty KDE3 remix arrive?
<mogul218> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bigjocker> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<antoranz> exit
<antoranz> nevermind
<antoranz> :-)
<Dragnslcr> Anybody been running 64-bit lately? Still a few missing packages (Flash comes to mind first)?
<JontheEchidna> djdarkman: it might be a few days late
<canen> after an update this morning kmail is behaving crazy.
<canen> really slow
<canen> andbody have any idea why?
<schmoe> hi
<schmoe> i just installed linux
<schmoe> how do i hack shit
<BluesKaj> !hack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack
<avihayb> get a chinsaw, I prefer petrol powered over electric, but that's you'r call, and start hacking
<schmoe> nah i mean like fuck'n shit up at the computer.
<schmoe> to be fun-e
<Pici> schmoe: 1) Please mind your language. 2) This isn't that type of channel.
<avihayb> um, I suggest installing windows, disabeling the firewall, and browesing some shady sites for an hour or two, soon enough, your computer will do all kinds of things on it's own
<varanus> if i have kubuntu 9.04 rc how do i upgrade to the "stable" version cause KPackegekit gives me no updates?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<avihayb> It will even send messages to your freinds on your behalf
<varanus> ty ubottu :)
<jonah_> hey guys got some problems, just upgraded to jackalope, anyway i accidently deleted the panel, and there was no add panel right click to make a new one. so i tried mv .kde .kde.bak  to get it back, only now kde is a mess and i can't do anything, how can i reset it all back to default workspace environment?
<BluesKaj> schmoe, we don't need mind garbage lingo here..if you have a question relating to kubuntu applications or other relavent subjects , just ask.
<canen> jonah_: did you unlock widgets?
<jonah_> canen, yeah unlocked them but now haven't got a desktop or anything cos i've wiped over with my old intrepid .kde file
<canen> so can't you just add them back?
<canen> or am i missing something?
<jonah_> canen: no. cos i can't login in, plasma comes up in a big mess, i can't click or get out or get a terminal etc, had to boot into failsafe
<canen> oh ok
<jonah_> does anyone know how or whether deleting the .kde file will help, will it make a new one on boot or am i screwed?
<canen> you could log into a terminal and delete .kde folder
<canen> and restart X
<canen> that should reset things
<jonah_> ok will try that, i'll lose all my torrentz and stuff though won't i?
<canen> jonah_: infact rename the .kde folder not delete
<jonah_> canen: ah good one yeah, how can i do that?
<canen> get to a terminal or rename the folder?
<jonah_> canen: i'm in failsafe, what command should i use?
<canen> oh ok
<canen> from a console 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old' should do it
<jonah_> canen, thanks a lot i will try  this
<canen> np
<Guest31818> hi guys
<Guest31818> just finished to upgrade to 9.04
<Guest31818> i have sound problem
<Guest31818> i never expected to get such problem
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daskreech> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<Daskreech> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<canen> if you have sound problems make sure pulseaudio is not installed
<canen> i think there is an issue with that if you do an upgrade
<SandGorgon> canen: is pulseaudio installed by default in a clean install ?
<canen> not for kubuntu
<canen> i don't think so
<Daskreech> Not in Kubuntu
<sudaya> hello, i am have problem with my webcam on ubuntu
<sudaya> any help plz
<RAE222> op
<jonah_> canen: hi again, ok tried that and thought it had worked as desktop booted up and appeared and the startup sound played and my mouse is there and can move about but nothing works. when float mouse over stuff it doesn't highlight and can't click anything and keyboard doesn't respond. it's just locked frozen but mouse moves about... can't do a ctrl alt f1 even. please help
<canen> jonah_: are you sure it's not a graphics card problem?
<jonah_> canen: honestly it was working fine before i copied over the .kde folder. now i've renamed it and all comes back and it displays fine but can't do anything
<canen> jonah_: not sure what to tell you. the only other file i know if is .kderc but i don't see how that would affect the display
<jonah_> canen: i don't know what i can do to save my system from doom, got 1tb of files and stuff
<canen> jonah_: but isn't just a display problem?
<canen> you could install a window manager like openbox and see what you can do from there
<jonah_> canen: not sure what you mean by display problem. cos everything looks fine, ok will try putting nv instead of nvidia in xorg.conf or something
<canen> jonah_: what's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Daskreech> The Xorg.0 log ?
<Daskreech> Oh wait sorry :-) Thought it wasn't a directed question :)
<bigjocker> wooot
<bigjocker> 2009-04-23 11:01:23 (146 KB/s) - `kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso' saved [729608192/729608192]
<bigjocker> excelent
<jonah_> canen: loads of stuff in there but i don't understand any of it...
<SandGorgon> damn... i cant get quassel to have a dark background .... my eyes!
<jonah_> canen: ok changed xorg.conf to nv from nvidia and rebooting
<jonah_> canen: another issue is it's taking ages, all these reboots. cos my system after bios has a flashing cursor for 5mins before grub and boot up occurs, so sat here waiting all the time
<bmunger_> its pretty bad the fact that digikam is advertised on kubuntu site but cannot be installed except by apt-get.. who let that bug get out in the release?
<jonah_> canen: but it does that with boot discs/windows pe or anything, it's not ubuntu related
<Daskreech> bmunger_: Huh?
<canen> jonah_: paste the log file somewhere
<canen> pastebin.com
<bmunger_> Daskreech: kpackagekit errors on the install because it tries to remove a package
<canen> ok
<jonah_> canen: i can't. i'm talking to you on a laptop as i can't use my machine with the problem
<Daskreech> bmunger_: Sooo kpackagekit can't install it but apt-get can?
<bmunger_> Daskreech: correct
<canen> jonah_: ok. can you upload the log file when you reboot?
<Daskreech> what does it remove?
<bmunger_> Daskreech: libgpod4-nogtk
<SandGorgon> anybody have recommendations for kde4 irc clients - quassel's unchangeable white background is a problem for me
<bmunger_> i like konversation's kde4 svn version
<EagleScreen> SandGorgon: test konvi/konversation
<SandGorgon> bmunger_, EagleScreen i always used konv - but didnt know they had qt4 versions out
<EagleScreen> join to #konversation and ask
<bmunger_> SandGorgon: its not out, you have to get a package outside of the repo
<SandGorgon> bmunger_: that shouldnt be a problem. any quick pointers to where you checked out the code from ?
<Jonah__> canen:  sorry can't paste the log file cos i'm on the laptop talking to you cos of the problem with other box
<Jonah__> canen: tried nv instead of nvidia and now i just get a prompt, no kde at all !
<bmunger_> SandGorgon: https://launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<Daskreech> Jonah_: svn in
<canen> jonah_: try removing the xorg.conf file, the card should be auto detected
<canen> Daskreech: don't you mean ssh?
<Daskreech> sorry I'm sleepy
<Jonah__> canen: remove it, sounds risky, are you sure?
<canen> jonah_: rename it then
<bmunger_> move the file or rename it then if you think its risky
<SandGorgon> bmunger_, thanks!
<Jonah__> canen: ok i tried this instead ;sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bmunger_> SandGorgon: no
<bmunger_> SandGorgon: np
<canen> jonah_: that works as well
<EagleScreen> SandGorgon: you can download konversaton kde4 packages from here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=konversation&searchon=names&suite=experimental&section=all
<RabidEmu> does anyone know what changes occured to fglrx in 9.04? when I try to upgrade it says there is no version of fglrx in the new version that will work with my hardware so I'm hesitant to upgrade
<SandGorgon> EagleScreen, hey thanks
<canen> what's up with most of my kde apps slowing down like molasses?
<canen> now kate is acting up
<SandGorgon> canen, what does top tell you?
<BluesKaj> RabidEmu , xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<canen> SandGorgon: nothing, i killed them :)
<canen> can't debug now.
<SandGorgon> canen, ha
<canen> SandGorgon: but i think it would have just told me X was taking up ~ 50%
<RabidEmu> BluesKaj, doesn't that pretty much break 3D? in the past the radeon drivers have been crap
<BluesKaj> RabidEmu , depends what card you're running ...a lot of the onboards are left out in the cold lately
<BluesKaj> ati's
<RabidEmu> BluesKaj, I have a dedicated x1600 which I do use for gaming in linux. so it would be basically useless in 9.04?
<Daskreech> Not it gives you somewhere to plug the monitor
<SandGorgon> did you guys manage to  get firefox + flash working in 9.04?
<Daskreech> hi tackat
<tackat> ho
<BluesKaj> RabidEmu, I think the pci cards are well supported now..whynot do a search with your card model # in adept to see what comes up
<Jonah__> canen: man sometimes linux can really ruin your day off...
<canen> Jonah__: yes, it's ruining mine right now
<RabidEmu> BluesKaj, I know it's supported now, the current version of fglrx I have installed works great with my card.  I'm worried about the new version that is in 9.04 breaking compatibility
<Jonah__> canen, you do a week at work, and think nice, a day off tmrw, maybe a little sport, or i'll play guitar, go out somewhere, and you end up trying to fix ubuntu! killer!
<Jonah__> liking the new kubuntu splash thing though
<canen> Jonah__: that's just the way  it is.
<Daskreech> what broke in ubuntu?
<Jonah__> so what's going down here, are loads of people having display issues?
<Daskreech> you cant see anything ?
<Idhan> has been knetworkmanager replace it in 9.04?
<Daskreech> yes
<avihayb> is it any good?
<Daskreech> Is what is?
<avihayb> KNetMan
<dima> hi all
<peace_> Daskreech: here with atheros works great
<avihayb> I mean, last time I upgraded ubuntu, KNetworkManager was so messed up, I almost cried from desperation trying to connect to an internet
<peace_> Daskreech: with madwifi with ath5k sucks
<Jonah__> Daskreech: my kubuntu seems to be screwed since the update... crashing etc - don't know if it's buggy nvidia or me!
<Daskreech> avihayb: Yeah it was pretty bad in ibex that's why it was replaced
<Daskreech> Jonah__: What kind of crashes?
<dima> i just updated . looks good
<peace_> Jonah__: here with intel work great
<avihayb> thankfully, the farm pinguins helped me out a bit, and I managed to connect and replace it with the gnome manager
<peace_> with old intel driver
<peace_> avihayb: here works great default kde networkmanager
<avihayb> peace_: what card model?
<peace_> 945gm
<Daskreech> Jonah__: X crashes or kernel crashes?
<avihayb> is it a big improvement over the ones (drivers) that come with 8.10?
<peace_> avihayb: if you mean wifi card here atheros ar 5006
<darkweasel> can i configure kde 4.2 to treat a long keypress sooner than default like several keypresses? i.e. that a long a press becomes aaaaaaaaaaaa after shorter time than it's now
<avihayb> no, ment GFX, I have an intel x3100 or 965GM, and it's outperformed in GLXGears, or anything else for that matter by my 9 years old ATI Radeon 7200
<Idhan> so..what is the replacement of knetworkmanager?
<dima> can new amarok save current pos in playlist(f.e. audio book)?
<doleyb> darkweasel: well i don't remember where the kde setting is, but you can run "xset r"
<Daskreech> dima: It's capable of doing it don't know if it does
<darkweasel> xset r doesn't do anything actually...
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot the .iso directly from the hd
<Daskreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<clau30> hi. I cancelled the upgrade (before actually starting it, at "xMB will be downloaded...").. how do I start it again (the icon disappeared)
<clau30> ?
<SandGorgon> WorldBFree, if you use the "Desktop" ISO/CD , you can pop it in your drive and testdrive jaunty
<WorldBFree> SandGorgon, i dont want to burn
<Quicken2k> how come shipit says 9.04 hasn't been released?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<WorldBFree> there has to be a fromiso or something like that
<WorldBFree> ive done it with other deb based distros, where you can mount the iso from the hd in grub and load it
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: you want a bootable usb
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: would that work
<WorldBFree> you just need to extract the proper files, initrd and vmlinuz, although each distro works different
<Quicken2k> where can I find a list of supported hardware?
<WorldBFree> eagles0513875, thats not what im talking about either
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: you want a live cd or live usb right
<WorldBFree> im talking about having the iso saved on my hd, and directing grub to load that iso
<SandGorgon> WorldBFree, Then what I suggest you do is install VirtualBox and simulate the ISO inside a VM - I run a lot like that
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: then i dunno
<clau30> !upgrade
<Daskreech> WorldBFree: Look at the last link in the statement ubottu made
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Daskreech> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eagles0513875> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi
<clau30> nobody knows?
<Daskreech> clau30: What did you do?
<WorldBFree> not what im talking about either
<clau30> ah, found it on the update page, never mind :)
<WorldBFree> http://manual.sidux.com/en/hd-install-opts-en.htm#fromiso
<Quicken2k> thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> Sure
<WorldBFree> have a look there, ive done it that way many times.  doesnt work quite with kubuntu though but its close
<WorldBFree> ive gotten to the loading modules part and it doesnt find any modules
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: you basically want to use the iso like a live cd/usb
<WorldBFree> yes
<Quicken2k> that's for Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: you can do that with a usb
<eagles0513875> !unetbootin | WorldBFree
<ubottu> WorldBFree: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: is that what you are after
<WorldBFree> eagles0513875, i dont have a usb flash
<eagles0513875> thats as far as i can help ya with the issue
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: im curious to see what the solution will be to ur issue
<eagles0513875> *your
<WorldBFree> ive tried messing around with 8.10 and could get close...  between a combination of using different boot files, various initrd, miniroot, vmlinuz grub configurations, alternative installation images
<Daskreech> !install | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Daskreech> look at the last link
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: i have it on the beta btw
<eagles0513875> i have had jaunty since beta been updating it
<Daskreech> have what?
<WorldBFree> ill try again, see how far i can get
<Daskreech> OK :-)
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: think you mean WorldBFree
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: No you. That's what he is trying to do
<jason_froebe> I miss the "20+ updates" a day now that juanty is released :(      ;-)
<cllaudyu> hey how can i see if i have latest os instaled?
<eagles0513875> WorldBFree: i would put it on launchpad.net wishlist
<Daskreech> assuming that WorldBFree is a he
<rubicon> hi all
<Daskreech> cllaudyu: did you update to Jaunty?
<cllaudyu> yea
<WorldBFree> i am a he
<Daskreech> cllaudyu: well then just do a normal update and you are ok
<rubicon> my firefox is broken since the update 3 minutes ago
<cllaudyu> ok
<WorldBFree> world b free was a famous basketball player
<rubicon> (only adept-update, no version-update)
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: that site seems to be getting hammerd lol
<SandGorgon> rubicon: do you have flash working ?
<SandGorgon> rubicon, in firefox i mean
<rubicon> SandGorgon: flash ran, i checked blender.org, then i updated fierfox (as proposed by apt) and now: nothing, not even konqueror
<eagles0513875> fyi i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty back when it was still beta and i had old stuff that are no longer in jaunty
<cato> what is kded4 good for? it was using 100% of one cpu, terminating it didn't break anything ...
<eagles0513875> like adept has been replaced with new package manager
<eagles0513875> knetwork has been replaced with  with a new network manager plasmoid
<SandGorgon> rubicon, did u install FF using apt ?
<rubicon> SandGorgon: why does also konqueror fail to open any website?
<Daskreech> cato: It makes kde work
<rubicon> SandGorgon: FF?
<SandGorgon> rubicon, firefox
<SandGorgon> rubicon, suggest you delete ~/.kde (or move it to ~/.kde.backup
<rubicon> SandGorgon: ok, will try thanks
<MrBallZ> hi :)
<SandGorgon> rubicon, what version of firefox are u having this problem at?
<dima> where can i get drivers for Intel mobile chipset family video card ?
<rubicon> i just updated the last update from today
<draik_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rubicon> will repair FF now
<MrBallZ> any major issues known yet with the upgrade ???  ( thinking about waiting a week or so for problems )
<d3jake> This may be a stupid question but: One of the release candidates was released with a version of KDE3. Are there plans to release a version of Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE3, or only with KDE4?
<Daskreech> d3jake: There is one with KDE3 but it is delayed a day
<d3jake> ahh, okay
<d3jake> Thanks :)
<d3jake> I'm going to do the upgrade with KDE4 on my desktop (which is faster...) and see if I like it, if not I'll upgrade to teh KDE3 version.
<kde185> I remember hearing there was a bug with ext4 and ubuntu 9.04, is there a specific bug I can follow to track the status of this bug?
<Fanfare> Q: i have lots of intrepid repos in apt/sources.list. Should i comment them out before upgrade to Jaunty?
<ahox> Hi, i just installed jaunty, however now my fglrx crashes my box. I found that this seems to be a bug with the 9.4 driver version.
<slmichalk> hello
<ahox> Is there some other way of getting a multihead desktop?
<ahox> Fanfare: the installer should do it on its own
<Fanfare> ahox: k, thx
<slmichalk> I can't get the damn live CD to run.
<slmichalk> it freezes when I hit enter.
<Fanfare> ahox: sry cant help with ati... using nvidia with multi...
<jhgf> why does kubuntu run Open Office and not Koffice?
<slmichalk> Why not get both?
<RabidEmu> ahox: I've been googling around and it looks like fglrx 9.4 dropped support for some ati cards which is causing lots of people problems
<ahox> RabidEmu: mine is a rather new one, Radeon HD3600 in an HP workstation with a quadcore.
<ahox> RabidEmu: also, it does kind of sometimes work for a minute or so...
<RabidEmu> ahox: sorry I don't really know more.  you can try here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx and check the compatibility in 9.4, there's a list of supported cards
<jmichaelx> ahox: i am so disgusted with AMD/fglrx, that i am getting rid of my hd 2600 xt today, and switching to nvidia
<ahox> jmichaelx: well, its my office pc here, so not really my choice - but its really annoying
<jmichaelx> REALLY annoying - no videos will play properly
<XPS_M1330> how do you manually group tasks in the task manager?
<draik> Hello all. Anyone here already using the new release of 9.04?
<rmrfslash> draik: lots
<draik> How is it? I'm about to start it on my laptop before I do it on my desktop and ultimately on my netbook.
<rmrfslash> draik: works very well. I think you'll like KDE 4.2.2
<draik> Much different than the current KDE 4.2.? that I'm on with Intrepid?
<rmrfslash> Intrepid uses KDE 4.1, unless you upgraded to 4.2 using backports
<jmichaelx> howdy, mr draik
<draik> jmichaelx: How are you and how have you been?
<jmichaelx> doing well, brother
<draik> rmrfslash: IIRC, I did upgrade to 4.2
<draik> jmichaelx: That's always great to hear.
<jmichaelx> you're good with jaunty & kde4.2, UNLESS you are using an ATI video card
<rmrfslash> draik: Then you're already seeing a lot of the improvements in 9.04. Not all of them though.
<rmrfslash> jmichaelx: amen to that :-/
<ubuntu_> Hey all... busy installing kubuntu
<draik> I've never had ATI
<ubuntu_> but... u guys think its save 2 install it on ext4?
<draik> I've been using Ext3
<rmrfslash> jmichaelx: I mean, the open source ATI drivers are "coming along".... that's all I can say. Though the version of radeonhd included w/ Jaunty is still a lot broken
<kde185> are there plans to fix the performance issues with ATI during the 9.04 cycle?
<jmichaelx> draik, big time good for you - i am planning to ditch ATI/fglrx for good today - and i have a CHEAP hd2600 xt to pawn off, if anyone is interested
<kde185> specifically, with the r300 series
<rmrfslash> kde185: I think ATI is working hard on a proprietary driver for kernel 2.6.28
<rmrfslash> kde185: not out yet tho
<kde185> rmrfslash: thanks, but FGLRX dropped r300 support
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: i agree that the OSS driver is coming along, and that is good. i am just done with the company, though. i want no more ati
<gmiernicki> anyone know how to set a bluetooth headset as the "default soundcard" in 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<rmrfslash> kde185: who know, they could already have one, but it's not in the kubuntu repos
<gmiernicki> seems to work no problem with amarok
<rmrfslash> kde185: did it? Might have to go w/ open source driver then
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: AMD just came out with their new driver a few days ago. i already have it installed. it's crap.
<draik> I was gifted a Dell SmartStep 250N; cost me about $150 for the new HDD and new stick of RAM. I guess I got that laptop for $150 if you want to look at it that way. It's not the best laptop in the world, but it is the best for what it does; kopete, firefox, konversation and upgrades.
<jmichaelx> draik: what kind of CPU?
<rmrfslash> jmichaelx: Lot of ppl are in your boat. My opinion is that ATI is really the only team player right now.... so far as open source goes.
<kde185> rmrfslash: yeah, I've known I'm going to have to go with -radeon but I would like to know what kind of work I'm going to have to do to fix the performance regression
<gmiernicki> bluetooth assistance not available?
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: they really are not team players.... they are team players in word ONLY, that is
<draik> I built this desktop and total came out to $2700. It's not the top of the line now, but it was good for a very long time. I'll provide specs if you're interested.
<draik> Now I bought myself an Acer Aspire One 10.1"
<draik> jmichaelx: CPU on the SmartStep 250N... honestly, I don't know off the top of my head.
<jmichaelx> draik: i was wondering about the dell smartstep - i have an old ALDI Medion laptop, that is nearly identical to some smartsteps
<rmrfslash> jmichaelx: let me rephrase that. They've released the specs for most if not all of their boards/chips to the OS community and they're providing support to Novell on the OS driver(s). That's what I meant by being a team player. That's more than NVidia is doing.
<jmichaelx> draik: i bet the aspire is nice. i bought a dell mini 9 several months ago, and use it continuously
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: i know what you're saying, and i know what AMD is claiming, but IMO, when you add it all up, they are doing a very crappy job - that is, however, only my opinion
<draik> jmichaelx: It is VERY nice indeed. I don't know how, but it started to move up the scale for me and I now use it for just about everything. I have used it more than my laptop and desktop combined in the past 3 weeks.
<jmichaelx> draik: same here with this netbook
<rmrfslash> draik: Take a look @ this page for progress on features for radeon users broken down by chipset http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<draik> I just did LSPCI on the SmartStep and saw that I have ATI Radeon :(
<jmichaelx> draik: radeon mobility?
<draik> jmichaelx: Yep
<jmichaelx> draik: if that laptop is like my ALDI (Yes, ALDI's), it may have a P4 chipset... not PM, mind you, but a full out desktop P4
<jmichaelx> the ALDI also has a radeon mobility VPU
<draik> I doubt it's a P4 in there.
<draik> P3 I would believe
<rmrfslash> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jmichaelx> i bought the ALDI brand new in '03
<draik> rmrfslash: Interesting. It is a P4.
<jmichaelx> has anyone in here successfully upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04?
<draik> 2GHz
<jmichaelx> draik: it sounds like your machine is probably identical to mine, besides the name & branding
<draik> Probably
<jmichaelx> draik: those are actually decent machine
<jmichaelx> machines*
<draik> jmichaelx: Essentially, the conversation (of gifting) went like this... "it sux. you fix" [ok, I'll take a look] "I buy new laptop. You keep" [ummm, ok]
<jmichaelx> the only drawback with the way they put those things together, using desktop P4 CPU's, is that they are slightly prone to overheating
<jmichaelx> draik: that's pretty sweet
<draik> jmichaelx: You are not kidding. I have it raised on one of those laptop base-swings.
<draik> It swivels the base from flat, down to 45 degrees and then a steep 20 degrees.
<jmichaelx> draik: i use mine on one of those laptop coolers. it is worthwhile keeping the dust blown out as well
<willem> hai
<ScorpKing> hi guys. on 9.04 if i want to install kdeedu do i only have to install the kdeedu package or is there kde4 specific packages?
<willem> don't know
<ScorpKing> same question for kdegames
<willem> have 9.04 just 10 min installed
<jmichaelx> ScorpKing: i believe kdeedu is a metapackage, if so, it will install all KDE edu-related packages
<willem> if you upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 the games will be the same
<jmichaelx> man, have the ubuntu servers suddenly slowed to a crawl, lol
<ScorpKing> jmichaelx: yes i know but do i still have to worry about kde3 version being installed onto kde4?
<draik> jmichaelx: Thanks for bringing that up. I've been seeing it crawl to 10-50kb/s
<ScorpKing> haha.. yes the servers are barely alive
<jmichaelx> i tried to make sure all of my k/ubuntu machines (i have 5) were upgraded before this morning
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid and for some reason, I can't use my numbers keypad in the konsole terminal.  How do I fix this?
<draik> I have this desktop, 2 laptops and my netbook. Upgrades are being done on the laptop and desktop as we speak
<draik> speak/chat whatever
<jmichaelx> i have one desktop that i had already upgraded, but did not start installing kubuntu-desktop until 30 minutes ago or so
<draik> Ubuntu Server question... What is the best interface after CLI?
<draik> Interface in regards to server management
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<zoiss> olskolirc
<jmichaelx> here, two desktops, one laptop, two netbooks
<zoiss> :]
<olskolirc> thanks
<jmichaelx> olskolirc:
<draik> olskolirc:
<jmichaelx> slow on the draw
<olskolirc> got it
<olskolirc> im yellow now
<draik> I just kept seeing it and disregarded thinking it was part of some joke/prank
<jmichaelx> the one netbook is an Everex Cloudbook - what a crappy company
<draik> jmichaelx: Never heard of them
<jmichaelx> draik: i am sorry that i have heard of them
<jmichaelx> i had quit messing with it, but now i am working hard to resuscitate it for my gf
<jmichaelx> it works find with windows, but i cannot abide giving it to her with windows on it
<jmichaelx> fine*
<jmichaelx> ach, i had one package time out on me just now, while installing kubuntu-desktop. the servers are really getting hit
<ScorpKing> what's the current status of koffice2?
<rubicon> hi all,
<ScorpKing> hi rubicon
<jmichaelx> ScorpKing: i've not looked at it, but have heard that there have been some significant improvements
<draik> The AAO had issues with the first install of Kubuntu. I backed up my content, repo list and created my installed app list. When I reinstalled, I put in the repo list and ran the dselect-upgrade and installation. This fixed so many issues that I didn't even have to include the special scripts.
<simone> hi...I was upgrading kubuntu and the upgrade stopped to download. So I close the application and I don't how to resume it. Any idea?
<ScorpKing> jmichaelx: i'll check the site. kdeedu and kdegames are the 4.2 version btw
<rubicon> any known issues with old ATI and nvidia?
<RabidEmu> rubicon: the fglrx driver in 9.04 drops support for older ati cards
<Brazil01> anyone from brazil here?
<jmichaelx> simone: when you restart, you will want to first run 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get -f install', then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jmichaelx> ATI/fglrx sucks.
<Brazil01> who's wanaa talk?!
<khear> is there a kde4 utility for managing non-kde system services (let's say i install apache but don't want it to autostart)? there was such a thing in kde3.
<rmrfslash> Brazil01: Capoeira!!!!!!!
<peace_> khear: /usr/share/autostart
<jmichaelx> i have an AMD/ATI HD 2600 XT video card, and cannot play ANY videos properly in 9.04, with the ati9.4 driver that was released just a few days ago
<peace_> jmichaelx: ati sucks
<peace_> tha's
<jmichaelx> ati sucks big time
<rubicon> noooo.....
<rmrfslash> you guys r h8ers
<jmichaelx> yes, i have become an ATI h8ter
<bbeck> Anyone know why the mouse cursor changes style when dragging a file in dolphin?
<draik> I have to get my day started. I will leave this online simply because this desktop is notorious for suddenly losing network connectivity. I'm hoping 9.04 fixes that issue on this desktop.
<rubicon> with the radeon-driver even compiz works fine (under LinuxMint felicia, Radeon9000mobility)
<peace_> when you buy a video card
<peace_> you have to think to nvidia or better intel
<peace_> intel is for office use
<peace_> nvidia for game\ office
<jmichaelx> rubicon: if you are using a radeon 900, the OSS drivers are definitely awesome. if you are using a newer generation card, you're stuck in the mud, probably for a long time
<peace_> ati is still sucking right now
<jmichaelx> adios, draiki have to leave, too. have an appointment to have a finger worked on in 20 minutes
<rubicon> imho, ati is better than intel
<Idespnnr> peace_: intel drivers are totally busted thee days
<jmichaelx> draik *
<Idespnnr> these**
<peace_> Idespnnr: i have fixed
<mohi> the modified time for kubuntu DVDs are 21th of april. is it OK?
<rubicon> bye jmichaelx
<mohi> in i mean in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<Idespnnr> peace_: You have fixed intel drivers? or rolled back?
<jmichaelx> yeah, the whole state of linux video drivers is fairl sad right now
<peace_> rubicon: with my intell i have done nothing and it just works
<peace_> Idespnnr: rolled back
<jmichaelx> peace_: it all depends which intel chip you are using
<Idespnnr> peace_: same here...
<Idespnnr> ive a GMA 945
<jmichaelx> ok, i'm out. peace all.
<peace_> i have 945 gm
<Idespnnr> rolled back restored all functionality
<peace_> works fine here very very fine
<peace_> yes :)
<simone> hi...I was upgrading kubuntu and the upgrade stopped to download. So I close the application and I don't how to resume it. Any idea?
<rustam> Hello. I'm novice. Is there anybody from russia?
<Idespnnr> *if you rollback**
<rubicon> jmichaelx: good luck
<peace_> Idespnnr: the new driver , improve 2D but for 3D...
<peace_> improves
<khear> peace_: non-kde, and there is a gui tool builtin to manage the kde services.
<Idespnnr> peace_: do you have desktop effects working with the rollback driver?
<peace_> yes
<peace_> compiz or kde effects work great here
<Idespnnr> anything special you did to get those working? mine has artifacts when enabled
<ejefferson> man this update is taking forever
<ejefferson> says 15 hours
<peace_> Idespnnr: none i put the repository on source list e then instlled the old driver
<peace_> stop
<peace_> the only fuckin thing is amarok = 200 mb of memory lol
<peace_> wtf
<Pici> peace_: Please mind your language here.
<peace_> luckly i have compiled my kernel so
<jasondt> help
<jasondt> trying to get flash installed
<arranon0110> quick question, my update is taking forever, so I want to switch repositories. However it warns me not to stop the update
<peace_> jackson: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jmichaelx> peace_: you can ditch amarok2 and go back to 1.4. that is what i did. there are instructions on how to do that in the forums
<rustam> никто по-русски не говорит сегодня?
<jmichaelx> amarok 2 is just half-baked
<peace_> !russian | rubicon
<ubottu> rubicon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<peace_> !russian | rustam
<ubottu> rustam: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jasondt> how can install flash for 64bit kubuntu 9.04
<peace_> rubicon: sorry
<peace_> !flash | jasondt
<ubottu> jasondt: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rustam> Thanks a lot!
<jasondt> thnx
<peace_> jmichaelx: yeah that is a solution
<Idespnnr> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arranon0110> so how can i switch repositories in the middle of the update?
<Idespnnr> !Intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel
<peace_> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<peace_> LOL
<Idespnnr> worth a shot i suppose
<Idespnnr> !ubuntu-nbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nbr
<ubunturos> someone may have to feed in about intel :)
<Idespnnr> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<SliMM> hello
<Idespnnr> !ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SliMM> how stable is the new kubuntu?
<Idespnnr> I ran it for a while while it was beta
<peace_> SliMM: here is very fine
<Idespnnr> it was good
<peace_> SliMM: http://www.vimeo.com/4259951
<peace_> my kubuntu working with a ultra heavy recordmydekstop down
<SliMM> i prefere the eye candy
<peace_> Idespnnr: xD alpha 4 user
<rubicon> peace: okay
<Idespnnr> peace_: Sparc Alpha 4?
<Idespnnr> err wait
<Idespnnr> nm
<peace_> from the alpha 4 xD
<Idespnnr> yea ok
<Idespnnr> cool
<SliMM> what's the alternative to firefox in kde?
<peace_> never got a issue
<Idespnnr> konqueror
<Idespnnr> SliMM: konqueror
<peace_> SliMM: you can use konqueror, arora rekonq
<rubicon> yes, konqueror
<SliMM> what engine is it based on?
<Idespnnr> it has rendering issues sometimes though
<peace_> SliMM: or  opera  , but is closed source
<peace_> konqueror khtml \ webkit
<peace_> arora webkit
<Idespnnr> anyone here know the magic to 100% firefox integration with KDE?
<peace_> rekonq webkit
<SliMM> no, I hate opera, it doesn't integrate with the native widget set
<peace_> Idespnnr: yes :) sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine
<SliMM> firefox is extremly slow
<peace_> you get a nice firefox for kde4
<SliMM> at least on my xubuntu
<Idespnnr> peace_: well, i mean, firefox runs and all, but when you download a file and try to open it
<Idespnnr> no applications are listed as programs to open the file with
<erich_ds> Hi everybody. I have some trouble upgrading to jj. I get the message: "cannot fix problems, you have broken packages. this can be caused by..."
<SliMM> how does the new kubuntu work in terms of speed and responsiveness, compared to older versions?
<erich_ds> 1) upgrading to a pre-release (which is not)
<rubicon> tschüss (=bye)
<peace_> Idespnnr: mmm sorry i use firefox few times i sue arora and konqueror
<erich_ds> 2) running the current pre-release (which I am not)
<Idespnnr> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<HighHo> erich_ds: how are you upgrading?
<erich_ds> 3) unofficial software packages not provided by ubuntu (except from binaries installed, I don't have .deb packages in the way I think)
<peace_> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<erich_ds> HighHo: upgrading via GUI after getting the notification
<theuser1> $ ssh localhost
<theuser1> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<theuser1> RSA key fingerprint is fe:00:7b:6b:e3:7a:51:d8:a3:ee:6c:89:e1:e8:44:4e.
<theuser1> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? n
<peace_> ---> arora http://www.vimeo.com/3760960
<erich_ds> HighHo: I also made sure on the shell that an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade doesn't throw any errors
 * theuser1 waits
<erich_ds> How can I debug the problem, the error message says /var/log/dist-upgrade can help
<HighHo> erich_ds:  try from konsole:  apt-get install dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> erich_ds, try : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade , it worked for me .
<erich_ds> BluesKaj: trying
<erich_ds> BluesKaj: now it doesn't seem to want to upgrade the dist any more...
<erich_ds> no error message, just nothing to do
<BluesKaj> then yer done
<erich_ds> BluesKaj: can't be, it didn't download the packages yet
<HighHo> erich_ds: check the following file /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> erich_ds , other command might do it if you're not done, sudo update-manager -d
<erich_ds> HighHo: still everything on "intrepid"
<HighHo> erich_ds: edit the file so intrepid is jaunty and try again
<arranon0110> Hello everyone. I need some help. I am trying to update, but getting 14k download rates. so how can i switch repositories in the middle of the update?
<desu> arranon0110: ctrl+c, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update
<HazaL> folks. what command can i issue to get the basic hardware information on my computer?
<Pici> sudo lshw
<doleyb> HazaL: cat /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo;lspci;lsusb
<HazaL> Pici: Cheers :)
<yao_ziyuan> where can i download kde 4.3? ideally a deb repository
<HazaL> What im trying to do is this... i just reformatted my machine and my sound does not work. last time i had to edit a certain sound config file (added a single line to the sound file)
<HazaL> i need to figure out what i did last time to make my sound work
<HighHo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragnslcr> yao_ziyuan- I doubt there's a repository for 4.3 yet
<yao_ziyuan> if i want natilus' folder icons to use kde's icons,
<yao_ziyuan> i have to run gnome-settings-daemon.
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way without gnome-settings-daemon?
<ubuntu> hi all im about to install 9.4 and find out that they have changed the installer (I can set as mountpoint only / but not the homepartition dose it autodetect?
<SandGorgon> how do I get only programs for a particular desktop to show in the panel - right now it shows for all desktops
<adasz> how can i uninstall java ?
<eagles0513875> anyone else having issues getting on to launchpad
<Idespnnr> adasz: which java? sun?
<adasz> Idespnnr: no i installed an other pakage
<Daskreech> SandGorgon: set the setting in the task  manager?
<Idespnnr> adasz: what java package?
<adasz> how can i check?
<adasz> Idesponnr: how can i check it?
<Intrepid> I've started encountering a problem recently where logging out of KDE locks my display and input devices.
<Idespnnr> adasz: you may be able to do something like: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<toby_> Trying to upgrade to 9.04 and it says "Could not download the release notes, please check your internet connection". Presumably this is because the servers are being hammered?
<peaches> is jaunty released
<toby_> Yep, check kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> toby_: yeah, that's probably means that the servers are swamped
<adasz> asd
<JontheEchidna> I find its usually better to upgrage the night before manually, since 99.9% of the time it will be the same as what will be the released the next day
<JontheEchidna> or one package away in rare cases
<toby_> Okay, I'll try that!
<toby_> ...oh. :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah :P
<ScorpKing> what packages do i need to play mp3's?
<kde185> ScorpKing: kubuntu-restricted-extras I believe
<w-heat> argh! I just updated to Jaunty and have lost my kde task bar at desktop
<ScorpKing> thanks kde185
<w-heat> any idea?
<Idespnnr> whats the official name of that KDE awesome bar launcher
<Idespnnr> the one when you do alt-f2
<devil> ciao
<bubba> Hi, im having serious wireless issues since upgrading to 9.04. It worked the first time, but after restaring the computer it doesnt work any more. help please
<SandGorgon> Idespnnr: krunner
<Daskreech> Idespnnr: krunner
<jasondt> how can i install bcop
<bubba> in fact, most things ran smother with 8.10, my framerate with the eyecandy has become much worse as well
<jasondt> jasondt@jasondt-kubuntu:~/atlantis$ make
<jasondt> Makefile:144: *** [ERROR] BCOP not installed but is needed to build plugin.  Stop.
<jasondt> im running 9.04 bubba, and everything is smooth as ice
<bubba> jasondt, lucky you then!
<jasondt> u may need to reinstall ur video drivers
<peaches> wait till you start using it jasondt
<jasondt> yeah i just upgraded today
<jasondt> trying to get the atlantis fish plugin working for compiz
<jasondt> and i get this error
<jasondt> jasondt@jasondt-kubuntu:~/atlantis$ make
<jasondt> Makefile:144: *** [ERROR] BCOP not installed but is needed to build plugin.  Stop.
<peaches> does nepomuk load properly in 9.04
<jasondt> i dunno whats that do
<peaches> slows down your computer, takes up a lot of memory, but indexes your files for you
<jasondt> ahhh, well if it auto runs with the OS, i guess its workin ok, im having no speed issues
<jasondt> coarse i have quad core amd 9850 with 4gb ram
<peaches> yeah it's probably not auto started .. would need to check nepomuk / strigi configuration
<rolandb> Help needed! I just installed Kubuntu 9.04.
<peaches> i'm wonderifing if they've at least started to push it out yet
<jasondt> i dunno, im still kinda new to linux, ive only been using it for 3 months
<rolandb> How can I reset to panel on the bottom ?
<peaches> rolandb: delete ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<peaches> jasondt: you use compiz over kde's 3d desktop then?
<jasondt> well peaches this is what im trying to do
<jasondt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0&feature=player_embedded
<jasondt> i have my cube working perfect
<jasondt> but i cant get the atlantis installed
<JDShewey> Having trouble with nvidia performance w/ compiz. It is a nvidia quadro NVS 280. Any suggestions?
<JDShewey> I am on jaunty
<yaa_> happy new release
<jasondt> ok i just noticed a new problem peaches
<peaches> jasondt: that thing is actually pretty cool
<jasondt> my sound aint working
<jasondt> i have no sound
<jasondt> :(
<MrBallZ> So, lots of problems with fglrx ?  ... I'm still thinking on upgrading, I have a AMD/ATI laptop, with a Mobility Radeon X1200 ... and I have a feeling I'll have probs, I use the propietary driver ...
<jasondt> i play the video and i get static in my speakers
<jasondt> damnit, i didnt need this sound problem, just when i thought everything was workin ok
<jasondt> i have no idea how to fix this
<peaches> yaa_: happy rediscover-computer-issues day ;)
<JDShewey> The new 8.60 (catalyst driver 9.4) didn't work very well with my X600 card, but I don't know if ther have been other major ati issues.
<jasondt> n/m i fixed it, my mixer was all muted
<yaa_> ;)
<jasondt> and i still wanna know how they got windows running inside linux like that on the youtube video, at full speed
<Dashkal> heh, nice.  Half way through the upgrade progess a reboot button appears in my tray.... something tells me I probably should ignore that for now.
<SandGorgon_> man.. all repositories are so slow today
<Idespnnr> jasondt: I use virtual box at pretty fast speeds for windows
<jasondt> yeah ive heard of that
<jasondt> but is it like this
<jasondt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0&feature=player_embedded
<hagabaka> how many people are using apt-p2p?
<EagleScreen> Dashkal: yes, ignore it until upgrade finish
<Idespnnr> jasondt: That could be seamless RDP
<final_frontier> got some issues with kde4
<dli> hi
<jasondt> yeah but it showed him booting it up
<final_frontier> hi xD
<dli> jsfkljfad;f
<xjjk> hagabaka: I sort of wonder how secure that is...
<Idespnnr> hmm
<rolandb> Thanks, now the panel is back again :)
<Idespnnr> at 00:35 that looks like a vista firefox
<final_frontier> i have a giant plasmoid in my desktop, i cant close it, is there any way to dont let that plasmoid start with my account?
<jasondt> all i know is hes running xp in linux, and i want to do that
<Daskreech> final_frontier: you can't close it?
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: yes there is
<final_frontier> no, i cant close it
<Daskreech> which plasmoid?
<MaCEl> hello all fine linuxers and pinguiners! I finally turned away from my win2000 and chose Kubuntu (for now at least, i'm still trying it out....). I find some quirks and "bugs" in KDE/apps and need help with many issues related to linux. Am i in the right place for help?...
<final_frontier> Folder View I think (i'm in spanish version of kde)
<Daskreech> right click and remove folder view doesn't work?
<final_frontier> is /home, erase home is not a good idea xD
<Daskreech> final_frontier: I'm assuming that you are not using the flder view as your Desktop ?
<final_frontier> Daskreech, I don't know what plasmoid is in english :S
<hagabaka> xjjk: there are no guarantees but apt itself checks the checksums too so it would be hard to upload fake files with it
<xjjk> hagabaka: what bugs me, where does it get the checksums from
<EagleScreen> MaCEl: yes right place
<Daskreech> final_frontier: Probably plasmoid :)
<xjjk> hagabaka: from the description on the website it downloads Packages.gz/etc via P2P as well
<MaCEl> :)
<EagleScreen> !ask | MaCEl
<ubottu> MaCEl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<final_frontier> Daskreech, Is that plasmoid that allows you to see folders and archives
<erich_ds> HighHo: we've talked before. I was having problems dist-upgrading. I found out that the package gwenview was causing the problem. after uninstalling it, the dist-upgrade process is running now
<Daskreech> final_frontier: Right and it takes up the entire desktop ? Or is it just really large?
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: hola, un plasmoide es basicamente un " programita " que hace una funcion especifica
<final_frontier> Daskreech, yes
<final_frontier> MrBallz y como cierro ese en concreto xD
<Daskreech> >_<
<final_frontier> Daskreech, is in all the desktop
<Daskreech> final_frontier: and you want that off?
<MaCEl> Sometimes firefox shows me a grey screen in the place of a flash windows. but i can still hear the sound... is this only a firefox problem?
<final_frontier> Daskreech: yes
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: vas a posicionar el cursor en una de las orillas y va a salir una cruz roja ( tache ) y simplemente haces click y vas a cerrar el plasmoide
<Daskreech> right click -> appearnce settings
<erich_ds> BluesKaj: same to you, thanks for helping before, though I was not able to get any of your hints to solve the problem. It was gwenview, don't know why it was in the way
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: Right click on desktop -> Preferencias de Apariencia -> Tipo: Escritorio
<final_frontier> I cant click on the desktop and dont appear any red cross on the plasmoid xD
<final_frontier> that's why im here xD
<w-heat> I did the upgrade and it seems that I am still booting into 8.10 kernel; grub menu list has not updated
<final_frontier> my kde version is 4.1.4
<w-heat> any ideas? (apologies for leaving after last question; system rebooted)
<Daskreech> final_frontier: oooh ok umm never mind then :)
<MaCEl> another thing in the KDE panel: some icons don't render well. i only see half the icon or nothing at all...
<final_frontier> MrBallz:no hay crucecitas rojas ni leches, es como si estubiera anclado xD
<phoenixz> I tried using quassel for IRC but it seems that joining a channel causes quassel to use 91% CPU for about 20 seconds.. Is this normal? coz if it is, I'll stick with konversation.. :)
<Daskreech> final_frontier: can you get to an add widgets dialog ?
<Daskreech> phoenixz: DOubtful but quassel is new so file a bug it will get sorted out
<final_frontier> Daskreech: No :P
<MaCEl> i'm using kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1.2
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: en la esquina derecha arriba del desktop, esta el manejador del plasmoide, posiciona el cursor y dime si estan " locked " osease que esten bloqueados
<final_frontier> Daskreech: is the minimal install
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: Basicamente no me aparece nada
<EagleScreen> plasma-appletsrc remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc file and restart kde
<phoenixz> Daskreech: talking about widgets.. upgraded 8.10 > 9.04, and I don't see any other than the basic widgets in add widgets.. I cant see the network management widget for example and since the older knetwork manager (which never really worked well anyway) is gone, I cant use wifi anymore...
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: el susodicho plasmido lo recubre
<Daskreech> phoenixz: there is a plasmoids package and a wallpapers package install them
<EagleScreen> final_frontier:  remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc file and restart kde
<Daskreech> A plasmathemes as well
<hagabaka> xjjk: aren't checksums available outside Packages.gz? taht's the file containing all package data right?
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: rename?
<phoenixz> Daskreech: will try, thanks
<xjjk> hagabaka: I'm not sure
<EagleScreen> rename is better
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: plasma-appletsrc: command not found
<xjjk> hagabaka: I'm reading through the papers posted to see if they answer any of my questions...
<EagleScreen> that is not a command
<EagleScreen> it is a file
<EagleScreen> rename it
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: puedes ver la barra de tareas en la parte de abajo ?  ( donde aparece el menu K, la hora , fecha  etc ) ??
<somnob> if you the 9.04 beta than the sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: si
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: rm: no se puede borrar «/home/eternalsin/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: ok, perfecto , haz un click derecho y dime que aparece ?
<somnob> if you have the beta 9.04 will sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<bo0ts__> Hello everybody, just tried to upgrade to jaunty and something went wrong because I had a pretty messed up sources.list. Now I'm on a fallback sources.list and he tells me there is nothing to update.
<bo0ts__> I suppose that's because I'm on a ubuntu fallback sources.list...
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: editor de menu, estilo de menus, cambiar a menu clasico, opciones de panel y eliminar esta miniaplicacion
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: are you using intrepid?
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: what exactly was the error message?
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: "Some packages couldnt be verified"
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Debian Lenny, but In debian chanel no one helped me
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: entra en " opciones de panel " y dime que aparece ... basicamente, lo que estas buscando es " desbloquear " los " plasmoides o widgets " , para que asi puedeas cerrar el que no quieres tener ahi ...
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: What is the official kubuntu repository right now?
<MrBallZ> final_frontier: estas en kde 4 verdad?
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: doesn't sound like the problem I had, but maybe these tips can help
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: si, y sale bloquear aplicaciones xD
<EagleScreen> oh is your kde from backports or experimental?
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: no sale la de desbloquearlas
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: the new official is jaunty, the previous was intrepid
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: realy?
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: if you reboot, you might get the dist-upgrade notification again
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Is the stable version, i dont use experimental packages
<MrBallZ> final_frontier mm... entonces, busca el " añadir o remover " los plasmoides y remueve el que no quieres ...
<petra_> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: yes, really. why?
<final_frontier> MrBallZ: no sale
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: Sorry, for the sarcasm. To much time in #archlinux
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: lenny hasn't kde 4.1 in stable repository, are you installed it from backports?
<hagabaka> xjjk: also packages have signatures, so a fake package would cause apt to warn you at least, although that might not solve the problem of someone putting a different version of signed package
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: ok :)
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Yes
<EagleScreen> final_frontier:  remove ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc file and restart kde then
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: also, in order to make dist-upgrade work, I had to uninstall gwenview... go figure
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Im gonna try it
<Daskreech> erich_ds: Yeah it works fine after then you just install it back
<EagleScreen> and final_frontier remember that kde 4.1 is very buggy
<hagabaka> xjjk: but I think for its purpose it would be a basic assumption that it will check the distributed files against http
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Yes, but KDE4.2 is in unstable, the last time i tried it was a disaster
<final_frontier> i will back in a moment
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: rename in place of remove sorry
<EagleScreen> or is it too late?
<MaCEl> since i'm starting with linux, maybe its a good ideia to get kubuntu 9.04? or is it too buggy??
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: I REMOVED IT!
<EagleScreen> you will loose all your applets
<mrniceguy1965> working with kubuntu 9.04
<EagleScreen> set them again
<erich_ds> Daskreech: is this a known bug about gwenview?
<Daskreech> erich_ds: more about the gwenview package
<MaCEl> mrniceguy1965: works well?
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: You RLZ!!! xD
<MaCEl> i thing KDE 4.1.2 as a few features/bugs.... :)
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Now all its ok!
<Daskreech> MaCEl: You just described all software
<final_frontier> Thaks all for your help :D
<final_frontier> gracias a todos por su ayuda :D
<final_frontier> Problem solved - Problema solucionado
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: FYI I got the bastard. Apparently.
<EagleScreen> final_frontier: go to #debian-es
<erich_ds> bo0ts__: what is it?
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: Ok, but before thanks for all, you really helped me
<bo0ts__> erich_ds: I had to use a sources.list for jaunty. Even that wouldn't make the fancy gui upgrade work. But now apt-get is on the move.
<final_frontier> EagleScreen: I used to use kubuntu and ubuntu, so some days i will be around here to help like today i've benn helped
<Shortguy109> Hi, Does anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I've been trying to talk on skype.
<jameson_> so my 9.10 download says it has three days to go
<MaCEl> well: windows2000 isn't very stable buts its "pretty" enough. this icons bad rendering thing is annoying...
<erich_ds> jameson_: wow, what mirror are you on?
<final_frontier> goodbye and thanks for everything - adios y gracias por todo
<final_frontier> ^^
<erich_ds> jameson_: or is it just your connection?
<jameson_> i honesly have no idea
<jameson_> im just using do-release
<Dragnslcr> jameson_- on dialup, eh?
<MaCEl> yesterday vlc was working fine. now it crashes. i'm not used to vlc crashing in windoze! :))
<HazaL> I miss my function button no doing anything :(
<HighHo> !mirrors | jameson_
<ubottu> jameson_: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<HazaL> oh wait.. i should have said my function button DOING things :)
<HighHo> forget that, its not helpful :)
<MaCEl> i'm shure these are only growing up pains :))
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I've been trying to talk on skype.
<Daskreech> Shortguy109: only doesn't work on Skype?
<Daskreech> You can change the setting in skype
<Daskreech>  known bug
<jameson_> it wont matter if i cancel the download from my terminal right?
<Shortguy109> im not sure if it only doesn't work on skype
<Shortguy109> i've only ever tried to use it on skype
<jameson_> its not going to send my system into shock?
<Shortguy109> oh wait, i've tried on stickam before, it doesn't work altogether :o
<HighHo> jameson_: nope, it will be fine if its just downloading still
<Daskreech> jameson_: the download? No
<Shortguy109> I'm usin Kubuntu 9.04 and the microphone was working in version 8.04
<athlonkaempfer> hi
<athlonkaempfer> hi
<athlonkaempfer> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MaCEl> funny: vlc crashes if i click the file on krusader but runs ok if i drag and drop the file...
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm having issues with nautilus in Gnome like that
<Daskreech> If i open any file from nautilus it crashes the App but if I open the app and drag it in then it works
<Daskreech> strange
<MaCEl> oh well: i see linux has it's "features". that's what you get with healty variety :)
<Dragnslcr> Anybody looking for a CD label that wants to try out one I just made?
<johan__> hoe installeer ik java :| kreeg een foutmelding in 9.04 kubuntu
<jameson_> so can anyone tell me the biggest difference from Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<erich_ds> jameson_: ubuntu is with gnome, kubuntu with kde...
<Dragnslcr> !nl | johan__
<ubottu> johan__: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MaCEl> i've been using microsoft since the dos days. changing to linux is like getting a new wife!! :))
<johan__> thanks :)
<|PaperTiger|> How long does 8.10 take to upgrade to 9.04?
<Daskreech> MaCEl: Long as you don't start cracking about her doing what you tell her to
<jasondt> 30 minutes
<Daskreech> |PaperTiger|: Depends
<hhamma> huhu
<Daskreech> on what you have installed in 8.10 and which servers you connect to
<erich_ds> <|PaperTiger|> for me the download process is about 30 minutes. depends on the connection though. then it also takes some time to install them and reboot :-P
<|PaperTiger|> No worries now. It's started the download now. It hadn't before.
<MaCEl> not to mention that now i can't boot my old win2000! i have to look that up...
<MaCEl> :))
<|PaperTiger|> There's no FGLRX driver in 9.04?
<johan__> java is not posible to install in new kde :| what happened??
<Daskreech> johan__: Not possible?
<jasondt> my java is working on 9.04
<johan__> get problems
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a Radeon HD driver for 9.04?
<johan__> using sun 6.jre
<jasondt> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> hey Daskreech you an op
<almox> hi
<sponzor> what is the difrence with dvd and cd? of kubuntu
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: No what's up?
<bo0ts__> sponzor: The DVD has more packages
<Daskreech> sponzor: one is bigger?
<sponzor> lol
<bo0ts__> sponzor: If you use the cd u would have to download them.
<gabriel> hi
<Daskreech> sponzor: The DVD is both a desktop and server install and used to contain all of main
<Daskreech> I don't know if that's still the case
<Daskreech> |PaperTiger|: I would guess yes
<sponzor> yes it is.. so i can install stuff by internet if i have only cd? becose download speed is bad
<|PaperTiger|> Daskreech, 'cos I was in the middle of upgrade and it pops up saying there's no FGLRX drivers...
<sponzor> i mean for the torrent for dvd :P
<Daskreech> sponzor: Yes you can
<|PaperTiger|> |PaperTiger|, so I'm going to wait 'til I'm sure there's driver support (RadeonHD or FGLRX) for my graphics card.
<Daskreech> If you are planning on using it to install for a number of people the DVD works better
<Daskreech> |PaperTiger|: Probably hadn't reached the install for them yet
<sponzor> ok
<Daskreech> sponzor: but yes anything that is on the DVD you can install
<|PaperTiger|> Daskreech, might not have, but it said there is no fglrx, do you want to continue.
<jasondt> how can i install bcop for compiz on ubuntu
<Daskreech> it just has the ability to choose how you install which the CD doesn't
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I've been trying to talk on skype.
<Dashkal> weee, knetworkmanager is not working for me.  Didn't start automatically, and when started manually did nothing when I tried to connect to my wireless.  Gnome's network manager working perfectly
<Daskreech> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> Ha
<SandGorgon_> Dashkal: it means u have some drivers not installed - it happened to me on Broadcom 4312.
<Dashkal> Um, lack of drivers?  I am using my wireless just fine from gnome
<Dashkal> also, knetworkmanager sees the network just fine in the list, it simply won't connect (it doesn't even change icons to indicate that it's trying)
<bigos> hi
<SandGorgon_> Dashkal: exactly what happened to me
<SandGorgon_> Dashkal: i installed b43-fwcutter to solve it
<bigos> two questions: 1. are repositories working slow at the time, or is it my connection?
<genii> !info fglrx-installer jaunty
<ubottu> Package fglrx-installer does not exist in jaunty
<yaa_> DID U DOWLOAD 9.04?? THEN GO DO IT!!
<Dashkal> I have no idea what I'm using anymore
<genii> Hm
<SandGorgon_> bigos: very slow!
<Dashkal> Still, lack of drivers makes no sense.  This is a new issue (only after updating to 9.04) and only in kde
<bigos> 2. what could it be, when my kubuntu doesnt see my wifi card?
<EagleScreen> 9.04 will give us several problems
<bigos> SandGorgon_: then i'm relivied ;)
<SandGorgon_> KDE for me - Gnome for the wifey (all because there aint wanda the fish in KDE!)
<acr0nym> why do you prefer kde so much?
<Daskreech> \o/ it rocks
<acr0nym> ok and now some good arguments :)
<SandGorgon_> gotta work on QT anyways
<Daskreech> SandGorgon_: You can make one pretty easy in plasma
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I've been trying to talk on skype.
<SandGorgon_> Daskreech: oh... maybe i will sometime
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: see if it isnt muted
<Shortguy109> SandGorgon_: how do u do that :o
<SandGorgon_> i just hope ext4 doesnt croak on me with delayed allocation crap
<mu-tu> does anyone know how to decrease the quality of a .pdf file so that it becomes smaller?
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: alsamixer -c 0 - check if any of the "mic" has "MM" below it (that means mute). if yes, go to the column and type M to unmute it and up arrow to increase volume
<Daskreech> !info xorg-driver-fglrx | |PaperTiger|
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 15088 kB, installed size 47388 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<Shortguy109> SandGorgon_: so i type: alsamixer -c 0
<Shortguy109> ?
<Shortguy109> SandGorgon_: something was on mm and i pressed m and changed it
<robinr> anyone upgrades to 9.04 on a Dell Latitude D830 and running happily?
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: Here's some help I found online - http://sandeep.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/skype-on-kde-42-and-ubuntu-intrepid/
<Shortguy109> thanks
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: did it work?
<Shortguy109> not yet
<bigos> what do i need to do, to configure wireless connection via console? i've got interface up and running, i set the essid and tried do run dhclient, but it failed. the network is not broadcasting, and there is no encryption (just mac filter)
<bigos> am i forgetting something?
<WAndre> does anyone care of a crash of ubiquity while installing Jaunty?
<Shortguy109> In “Configure channels”, select “Mic as output”, “Capture 1″, “Capture 2″
<Shortguy109> it doesn't show mic as output
<Daskreech> WAndre: When?
<WAndre> Daskreech: while copying files
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: it should be a column with the icon of a mic on top
<WAndre> I kept my /usr/local partion which already contained a man directory
<Daskreech> WAndre: Try it again and see if it crashes at the same spot. CD could be bad
<Shortguy109> i don't see a mic icon :o
<SandGorgon_> WAndre: select the option of "Check CD for defects" at the install screen
<WAndre> Daskreech: now I'm trying with reformatting /usr/local
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: hmm... ur card doesnt have that option then. go ahead and do the rest
<WAndre> SandGorgon_: I verified the CD while burning the image
<Daskreech> !staff > eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<Dashkal> strange.  it's working, and I have no idea why... this is so going to bite me tomorrow when I have to start this PC up again
<Shortguy109> what's kbuildsycoca4
<SandGorgon_> Shortguy109: in case of install/uninstall it updates the icons on your main menu
<ubuntu_> Heloo;]
<WAndre> Daskreech: SandGorgon_: seems to work now (with reformatting /usr/local), BTW just crashing without any message isn't nice :-(
<Shortguy109> oh well it said to run it for this
<romullo> hello
<eraserhead_> hi, how do i set task manager to show only the windows on one desktop at a time?
<romullo> where i can download the kubuntu 9.04 kde 3 remix?
<theuser1> i am trying to ssh making my pc as the server and as the client. i use dsl through a router (modem) . i give my internet ip in ssh -v ip . can any one guidE?
<Shortguy109> still doesn't work :(
<romullo> or upgrade online
<theuser1> i am trying to ssh making my pc as the server and as the client. i use dsl through a router (modem) . its stuck on  Connecting to 119.152.52.13 [119.152.52.13] port 22..i give my internet ip in ssh -v ip . can any one guidE?
<Z_God> how do I get the KDE3 desktop in an existing jaunty install?
<Daskreech> romullo: Final relelase is being out out tomorrow
<Daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<romullo> Daskreech: ok, thanks :)
<Z_God> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Z_God> !kde3
<romullo> oO
<Daskreech> Z_God: See http://kubuntu.org
<Dragnslcr> eraserhead- right-click the task manager and go to Settings
<Z_God> hmm, seems the info is outdated
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm taking care of it
<Z_God> yeah, I looked through the pages, but can't seem to find what metapackage to install for kde3
<Daskreech> !kde3 > kb9vqf
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- that didn't make a whole lot of sense. "making my pc as the server and as the client" would imply trying to ssh to localhost
<brad__> Hey
<brad__> Has anyone upgraded to 9.04 yet?
<JB_> hi
<Dragnslcr> brad__- nope, nobody at all
<eraserhead_> hi, how do i set task manager to show only the windows on one desktop at a time?
<brad__> Have you guys had problems with plasma and 9.04
<Dragnslcr> eraserhead- by doing what I told you to do
<Daskreech> eraserhead_: from the task amanger settings
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: it works for localhost but not for the internet ip
<theuser1> why
<eraserhead_> Daskreech: thanks!
<brad__> anyone?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- could be quite a few different things, depending on how your network is setup
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- sshd might not be listening on the IP address you're trying, the IP address might not be routed to your PC, there could be a firewall blocking it
<brad__> The taskbar in plasma doesnt work, and the whole system is incredibly slow :/
<JB_> I have a problem with the wireless on gnome to connect but on the KDE its fine 9.04
<brad__> Looks like noone is having the same problem as me :(
<yaa_> I have a problem with the wireless on gnome to connect but on the KDE its fine 9.04 ------------everybody does
<Daskreech> brad__: What do you mean doesn't work?
<brad__> Fine for me on gnome
<joshjtl_> I'm having lock up problems... don't know why but it requires reboot
<brad__> Doesnt display any windows
<JB_> pkay so its not just me
<brad__> Everything is screwed up
<brad__> and the system is really slow
<Z_God> is there a special repository with the KDE3 debs?
<Mac42DO> Bluetooth still not working in Jaunty...
<joshjtl_> anyone give me a hand pls? Im getting lockups, and dont know why
<Arminius> hello
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: did you look at the processes? top?
<Arminius> is the update to jaunty recommended or still to early?
<Arminius> ;)
<Mac42DO> Arminius: Still testing :-D
<Z_God> it broke my system completely
<brad__> Same here
<Arminius> ok ;)
<brad__> I thought it was the release :(
<Mac42DO> Jaunty works well here
<Dashkal> why must nothing allow me to configure which wallet to use?  Network settings?  Go ahead and use no password.  Everything else?  I'd like to use one.  Too much to ask?
<brad__> I thought it would work
<Arminius> I prefer not to update yet :p
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: no I was just surfing web or something and it locked up... not sure i could look at processes if it locks up
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_> oh, complete lock ups, ok... that seems a problem, can you connect with ssh?
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: i allowed port 22 in firestarter. here my router page http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5324/33646583.jpg
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: you mean connect to the locked up machine via ssh?
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: Yes.
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: I dont know... Ive never done that before
<brad__> Im gonna see if I can fix KDE
<brad__> Really annoying...
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: Sometimes only KDE is locked up an Linux is still running
<x-trem> hi!
<x-trem> i have little problem...
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: well I was able to press the power button and the machine shutdown... it didnt show boot splash but it shut down
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: That means nothing ^^
<x-trem> when i try to boot kubuntu 9.04 the booting process blocks in Starting Bluethoot
<x-trem> i waited for 10min
<x-trem> but nothing
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: can you recommend anything?
<Mac42DO> Can someone confirme, that bluetooth with KDE 4.2 and Jaunty is still brogen?
<Mac42DO> brokn
<Mac42DO> broken
<joshjtl_> btw this happened when jaunty was still beta, i had to go back to intrepid... but i did figure out that downgrading kernel fixed the issue
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: Do you want to find out, why there are lock ups, and are you able to use Linux on the shell? Otherwise I recommend a new install.
<x-trem> is there some command that disable bluethoot, because i don't any device wich use bluethoot
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: a new install shouldnt make a difference seeing that this exact thing happened when i had beta jaunty installed...
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: I would yes like to find out why
<Mac42DO> x-trem: use the programm rcconf to disable the startup of the bluetooth-daemon
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: its working on 192.168.1.4
<x-trem> please, i'm new on linux, how can i access to the shell before "starting" linux?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- I would guess that it's a routing or firewall issue then
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: Then the first thing is to try to connect with ssh and look if Linux is running. If yes, you can restart kde by typing /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Mac42DO> as root
<theuser1> Dragnslcr:how can it be diagnosed
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: ok and then what?
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: http://pastebin.com/m2f7fffdb
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_>: you have to look at the log files in /var/log  and do a dmesg command, so you can see the error maeeages, like segfaults
<Mac42DO> messages
<blight_> congrats on the new release which is even more fucked up than the last, thanks to KDE4....
<blight_> where do i change the color theme?
<blight_> i have 3 or 4 settings menus all more or less empty
<Pici> blight_: Can you please mind your language here?
<blight_> sry.... i expected more from the new release......
<D3vil_> hi @ all
<blight_> my color theme is totally fucked up where do i change it?
<eraserhead> hi, i'm sick of all the passwords in kde. how do i deactivate them?
<blight_> eraserhead: get KDE 3.5 it rules
<j04hu5> hola alguien habla español
<D3vil_> someone using (K)ubuntu on a HP Pavilion DV5 ?
<eraserhead> it is the same in kde 3.5
<blight_> man.... the decision for KDE4 was the WORST one the devs could have made..... and they made it.......
<j04hu5> hola alguien habla español
<joshjtl_> how do i find out what version of xserver-xorg-video-intel i have installed?
 * D3vil_ will switching from Vista 2 (K)ubuntu but will me Notebook work prefectly then?
<eraserhead> hi, i'm sick of all the passwords in kde. how do i deactivate them?
<D3vil_> me = my
<Z_God> eraserhead: create a wallet without a password
<brano_> hi pls if I chose to update to kubuntu jaunty 9.04 from intrepid will it update also my KDE automatically from 4.1.4 to 4.2.2 ? or I will have stil 4.1.4 after update?
<zoiss> it updates to 4.2.2
<brano_> thx a lot ;-)
<zoiss> np:]
<brano_> [:
<zoiss> i upgraded to 9.04 and everything looks fine until now. now the kpackagekit replaces adept. when i open kpackagekit it doesnt show any installed packages -> so isnt it a full replacement for adept#?
<zoiss> or just a wront configuration?
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_: dpkg -l '*intel*'
<JontheEchidna> if you set the filters to either "show installed" or "show not installed" you can sort of work around that
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO:  any idea where I might look for an unreleased updated version of this package?
<JontheEchidna> it will show you full lists of the packages you do/do not have installed
<avihayb> zoiss: I havn't apgreaded yet, but I havn't been able to adept to adept
<avihayb> *upgreaded
<Shortguy109> instead of typing gksudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf into the terminal what else could it type in? cuz gksudo doesn't work
<avihayb> I always use apt- get from consoule or synaptic for gui and lot's of data
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_: Sorry, no. I have the expereince, that the intel drivers are working very well.
<JontheEchidna> Shortguy109: replace gksudo with kdesudo
<Shortguy109> okay thanks :)
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: they are for some
<JontheEchidna> Shortguy109: probably you want kdesudo kate instead of gksudo gedit
<Shortguy109> oh okay thanks
<avihayb> Mac42DO: what intel card did you "test" on?
<Shortguy109> it worked :) thx very much
<zoiss> JontheEchidna: thx for the answer. but it doesnt show anything unless i search for some special package ...thats usual?
<JontheEchidna> zoiss: I think if you leave it blank, then search, then it will list things
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_: it was i8... something, i had to administer some systems using this driver, and they all worked finde with kde 4
<Mac42DO> fine
<JontheEchidna> but I don't think that a "list all packages" mode has really been implemented
<MaCEl> how do i change the icon for an extension? (i want *.m3u to have a different icon than *.mp3)
<joshjtl_> Mac42DO: there is a bug with this driver for certain machines... launchpad
<zoiss> ok but adept can now be removed?
<zoiss> a list of installed packages would be useful though
<Mac42DO> joshjtl_: And did you find errormessages pointing to a problem with the intel driver?
<JontheEchidna> zoiss: If you want, I suppose. You have to use the same filter workaround in adept though
<JontheEchidna> (since 3.o)
<sonne> Hi, can anyone send me the torrent file for kubuntu 9.04 64bit please ?
<JB_> Im updating it there are 6 security updates
<zoiss> sorry JontheEchidna im very new to linux and im not very used to things. when i install packages with kpackagekit ...adept will also recognize it?
<JB_> get it from the ubuntu website
<JontheEchidna> zoiss: yes,
<zoiss> ok thank you very much
<avihayb> zoiss: yes, yhey bouth use the same central database
<zoiss> ok so would there be any reasons to stay with adept?
<zoiss> i think the integration with kpackagekit is better?
<brad82> Would be good if it didnt run so slow
<brad82> Actually
<JB_> sonne: you can find it from the ubuntu website or download it directly
<avihayb> I vote for synaptic, but you are free to pick
<brad82> I wonder if it is compiz
<zoiss> hm synaptic was uninstalled with the upgrade i think
<brad82> Is anyone else having problems with slowness
<brad82> Nope
<brad82> Synaptic is there for me
<zoiss> weird
<avihayb> just reinstall it if it's missing
<zoiss> yes i could do ...but actually dont understand right now which package manger is the "best".
<zoiss> or where the differences are
<brad82> Its odd because firefox and XChat run at normal speed
<brad82> but everything else is really slow
<Guest55223> Hello!
<brad82> I would use synaptic mate
<Guest55223> anybody?
<brad82> hello guest55223
<zoiss> brad82: are there more/better sources to get packages from? or why do think its better?
<Guest55223> Nice to meet you,guys
<brad82> I just find its better at getting what you want with the search than the likes of adept etc
<avihayb> well sinaptic dosn't have the search by tags thing I saw in adapt, but it is realy stright forword, list all packages, let you filter by installed packages, and, well, it's easy to use if you are clueless, and it gives you some advanced options if you start digging
<brad82> yeah
<avihayb> forward
<zoiss> ok thanks for the opinions
<zoiss> trying to get some tools now:]
<brad82> gah
<brad82> this slowness is really annoying me
<brad82> I may have to start using....
<brad82> GNOME
<avihayb> ahhhhh!
<JB_> g
<avihayb> no chance an MSI laptop user is around and has upgraded, right? and I don't mean one of the tiny ones...
<zoiss> have to bother you guys another time, sorry: im trying to get the tool octave. when i am looking for octave in kpackagekit it show alot of pluggins and stuff ...is there a way to just find the main tool?
<Dragnslcr> !info octave
<ubottu> Package octave does not exist in jaunty
<zoiss> oh
<Dragnslcr> zoiss- KPackageKit lists the packages in alphabetical order. Look down near the bottom and you'll see something like octave3.0
<zoiss> shame on me... thanks mate
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<Dragnslcr> It's a huge improvement over the disaster that was Adept's search in KDE4
<zoiss> didnt gain to much experience with adept, was just installing kubuntu last week.  so i have still some noob-problems:]
<avihayb> Adept had a search feture? I though that when you hit the button, it rolls some dice in the background...
<zoiss> hehe
<Dragnslcr> Nah, Adept's search wasn't nearly that accurate
<avihayb> *feature
<Dragnslcr> The KDE3 version was good. The KDE4 version was just terrible
<zoiss> i thought KDE is just something like a GUI
<zoiss> still have to read a lot in my big linux book;]
<avihayb> do you want the full explenation zoiss?
<zoiss> then you would just forward me to a webpage i guess;]
<Dragnslcr> zoiss- yeah, but obviously different versions of KDE (and the programs that are part of it) are different
<Dragnslcr> The KDE3 version of Adept was good, and the KDE4 version of Adept wasn't so good
<avihayb> well, I don't know where to refer you but I can give you a quick insight, plus a few minor spelling mistakes
<zoiss> for me - as a windows noob - its hard to understand
<greatgib> true! Kde3 version of adept was very good,
<greatgib> and it's hard to understand what did them do a so bad kde 4 version
<avihayb> well, the longest I've been able to use adept "3" before I got fustrated and left, was about 5 min or so. I havn't been able to keep adept "4" for more then 40 sec
<zoiss> what i thought was: when something like KDE is upgraded ...its just something like a newer/extendes list of features ...new libraries or something ...soo its hard to understand for me why it is a big differenc, when it comes to a new version
<zoiss> istn it just like some portation?
<zoiss> *porting
<zoiss> avihayb: i you wouldnt mind ...a short dialog would be appreciated very much
<zoiss> *if
<avihayb> not realy, KDE is first and formost, a window manager... ok, I'll start from the top
<avihayb> In linux, there is the kernel, it talks to the hardware, it dose lot's of things, the windows counterpart is the windows kernel. you don't get to talk to it much by yourself, on both OSs
<zoiss> yes
<zoiss> the basic os
<darkenergy> in linux you can look in /proc. windows has no view into the kernel, ironically.
<avihayb> once the kernel is up and runing, it runs a few shells. ubuntu used to run BASH, now it's runing something lighter
<avihayb> it also runs x-windows (xorg or xfree86)
<bigjocker> is it me or ubuntu servers are slow as hell when updating?
<avihayb> that gives you the functunality you get in windows when the explorer.exe is not runing
<zoiss> for me servers were ok
<avihayb> *process
<zoiss> x-windows is for the graphical interface
<zoiss> ?
<avihayb> yes
<zoiss> and other hidden shells are for driver management and stuff?
<avihayb> that is, it draws a background for you, and if there are open windows, it shows them to you
<avihayb> no, you can do whatever you like with them
<zoiss> strg+alt+f1:]
<zoiss> so KDE or GNOME is jsut a set of tools on base of the kernel
<avihayb> on top of x-windows, you like to run a window manager, like KDE, or Gnome, or XFCE, it's more ore less the equivelent of explorer.exe
<zoiss> ok
<avihayb> it draws the taskbar for you, manages the windows's decorations and the likes
<zoiss> and then there are different distributes to work with these basics
<Dragnslcr> Distributions, you mean? Like Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, etc.?
<zoiss> yes sir
<eraserhead_> hi, which program do you use to MSN videoconference? thanks
<avihayb> actualy, kde, and gnome, also give your programs some support libraries to work with. that's why kde oriented apps have theyre special look and feel while gnome apps have theyre own
<zoiss> ok
<zoiss> but KDE4 is not compatible with KDE3 tools?
<PhilRod> eraserhead_: kopete has support for it I think
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, distributions basically just take everything (Linux kernel, KDE, Gnome, bunch of other software like Apache) and put it together into an easy-to-use CD
<Dragnslcr> KDE3 programs will work fine in KDE4
<Dragnslcr> They just might not look like they quite fit
<bigjocker> is there a konversation like IRC client for KDE 4.2.2? quassel sux
<bigjocker> and konversation L&F looks kind of weird
<bigos> hmm... is it possible to watch local movies using remote player via ssh? ;>
<zoiss> so a lot of peopllle build there own linux
<avihayb> kde4 is built from the ground up with out a relation to kde3 (there is a better expression to say this, but it eludes me) in order to let you run kde3 programs, kde4 needs the kde3 support libraries
<eraserhead_> How do i turn on MSN video conference in Kopete?!
<eraserhead_> thanks
<zoiss> ok so its just like windows95 programms for vista:]}
<avihayb> eraserhead_: I don't think you can
<avihayb> kopete doesn't implement it, as far as I know. but there is a program called aMSN that has preatti much all of MSN's fetures
<eraserhead_> avihayb: but it has configuration for the cam
<avihayb> dosn't support right to left languges as it should tough
<avihayb> realy? I'm going to check...
<avihayb> humm,
<zoiss> thanks for the explaination avihayb
<zoiss> helps a lot to underttand some basic things
<avihayb> it's not 100% accurate, but it gives the right mental picture
<zoiss> yes
<Fanfare> Q:in Jaunty options to modules still go in /etc/modprobe.d/options? or options.conf? or where else?
<bo0ts__> Fanfare: Wild guess. According to the Ubuntu doctrine: "Just diverge as much a possible from standards." they go where you least expect them to go.
<bigos> ;D
<kulit> hi
<kulit> can some1 read my msg?
<bigos> yes
<kulit> oh...really..lol
<bigjocker> kulit, no
<zoiss> :D
<kulit> just downloaded this thing
<kulit> i dont know wat it is though
<bigos> you mean the irc client?
<bigos> it's a program to chat with people over the internet ;)
<bigos> it was invented when computers didnt know colors and stuff
<kulit> i heard bout irc like 10 yrs ago
<kulit> but i didnt that this is the one
<kulit> its actually a program in my laptop
<kulit> just tried installing it
<avihayb> this is just one of many
<kulit> k
<bigos> not really... it's combinantion of programs on your local machine and servers in the vast abyss of Teh Internetz
<kulit> k
<kulit> coz im tryin to look for installer on how to use the webcam on my YM
<avihayb> do you know the camera's module name?
<kulit> i dont know..my laptop is asus eeepc
<kulit> and im using kubuntu
<kulit> everytime i tried my cam in my YM it says install jasperr
<kulit> jasper
<avihayb> well, are you tring to use it in a program and it doesn't work?
<avihayb> !jasper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jasper
<drbobb> hello, the statusbar at the bottom of my konq windows is gone - is anyone else seeing this bug?
<avihayb> bahh
<kulit> but with my skype the cam is fine
<afeijo> I'm trying to watch a DVD disk, I installed mplayer, but the video play with hicop
<afeijo> what can I do to fix it?
<avihayb> so, what's the YM?
<avihayb> Yahoo messanger?
<kulit> yup
<afeijo> what is this?  AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<RizR> got a lingering issue with firefox-flash-plugin on ubuntu. it doesn't play youtube on fullscreen. just opens the vid in slightly bigger size and makes rest of the screen black. anyone?
<kulit> i used to have the ubuntu and i didnt likke it
<kulit> now i used kubuntu and its better than ubuntu
<RizR> when i said ubuntu i mean *ubuntu
<kulit> my only issue is the webcam in yahoo messenger
<avihayb> from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-979599.html:
<avihayb> A good Yahoo alternative is Kopete - which does support Web cams (so long as you get jasper as well), including inbuilt web cams (well it works on my laptop).
<avihayb> Not sure if Kopete does voice though, I have never used it.
<kulit> i using  kopete
<kulit> how did u install jasper?
<avihayb> afeijo, in MPlayer's settings, try to pick a different audio output (as in, not pulse audio)
<jmichaelx> i would recommend GYachE improved, it supports yahoo chat rooms, voice, webcams, etc., but I do not believe it is in the ubuntu repos. you'll have to google it and download the .debs
<theuser1> can anyone ssh to 116.71.186.12 my pc. to check its working , accepting connections or not
<theuser1> can anyone ssh to 116.71.186.12 my pc. to check its working , accepting connections or not?
<kulit> k
<bigos> theuser1: it is working
<kulit> r u using it?
<theuser1> bigos: can you show me the mesages when you ssh ?
<afeijo> avihayb: wow, thats a lot of options
<avihayb> theuser1: I can get through
<theuser1> kulit:  when i type ssh 116.71.186.12           it stucks on connecting
<avihayb> afeijo: try als first, then oss and esd
<avihayb> als-> ALSA
<kulit> wat r u trying to doTheuser1?
<avihayb> a
<avihayb> vihayb@Avi2:~$ ssh a@116.71.186.12
<biopotz> so what do you guys say? should I do the upgrade?
<NickPresta> theuser1: I connect and it asks me for my password
<drbobb> omg, why does synaptic look so ugly on my kubuntu system
<avihayb> The authenticity of host '116.71.186.12 (116.71.186.12)' can't be established.
<avihayb> RSA key fingerprint is fe:00:7b:6b:e3:7a:51:d8:a3:ee:6c:89:e1:e8:44:4e.
<avihayb> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<theuser1> bigos:  why its stuck for me at    Connecting to 116.71.186.12 [116.71.186.12] port 22.
<kevin___> how can i set my default window decorations to emerald
<bigos> is that your localhost?
<afeijo> avihayb: its a bit better, but the image are slow and squared
<bigos> theuser1: maybe something in your iptables?
<bigos> try to ping this ip
<genii> theuser1: A paste of ssh -vv for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156791/
<avihayb> afeijo: you can try a different output module, tough, I think it picked the best already
<theuser1> its pinging
<genii> theuser1: Likely your router doesn't like martians
<theuser1> genii: why its not working for me.  iam using the same pc as ther server is
<avihayb> but you have many alternatives to MPlyer, some of them may be better: Kaffein, VLC ...
<theuser1> genii:  martians?
<genii> theuser1:use 127.0.0.1 then instead of the internet IP
<theuser1> genii: ya it works on that
<afeijo> avihayb: you mean the video driver?
<avihayb> afeijo: nope, I ment an output module
<kulit> avi....how did u install jasper?
<avihayb> or a program
<genii> theuser1: "martians" are when your internal computer goes out to the internet to find a computer which is back on the same side as the router. The router thinks someone is trying to spoof into your network
<theuser1> genii: some thing to do with nat?
<genii> theuser1: No
<theuser1> hm
<avihayb> kulit: I didn't, I don't use it. did you try to install it useing the package manager?
<kulit> i was looking for it but cudnt find it
<theuser1> ok genii do you have ssh ? can i log in . or attempt to log in to you for testing ?
<bigos> theuser1: did you try 127.0.0.1? that should help
<genii> theuser1: At this address I don't have any ssh server
<kulit> anyway...il try to look for jasper...wish me luck
<kulit> lol
<genii> theuser1: However I'll PM you something to try
<kulit> gtg..have a nice day guys...bye
<theuser1> genii: ssh: Could not resolve hostname sal**************44: Name or service not known
<genii> theuser1: I responded already in PM
<theuser1> genii: got it
<theuser1> works good\
<theuser1> genii: how to block an ip if i ssh gets 5 wrong attempts for a password?
<genii> theuser1: You will be able to ssh out to whatev boxes. You will be able to ssh in from another external place to your internal box. You just won't be able to ssh from inside your network out to the internet and back into a box there because your router thinks this is an attack on it
<genii> theuser1: There is a utility for that, but i forget the exact name right now
<theuser1> genii: ok
<theuser1> ok
<Dragnslcr> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- pretty sure that's what you want
<henry_BR> what is the difference between kubuntu desktop and kubuntu DVD (i saw it in kubuntu download page)
<Dragnslcr> I think the DVD just has more packages
<theuser1> denyhosts is good too?
<Dragnslcr> If you use the CD, you can install everything that's on the DVD, it'll just have to fetch the packages over the Internet instead of using the disc
<henry_BR> Dragnslcr: hummm
<Dragnslcr> I usually use the DVD, since I have a DVD burner and enough bandwidth to download the disc image in less than a day
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: fail2ban will auto work for ssh ?
<henry_BR> Dragnslcr: but dvd install programs automatically? that cd dont isntall? or the kubuntu installed by cd and dvd is the same?
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- it works with sshd, yes
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- you may need to configure it some
<theuser1> ok
<Dragnslcr> henry_BR- pretty sure the end result is the same
<Dragnslcr> Might take less time to install from the DVD since it doesn't have to download as much during the install
<Dragnslcr> But of course download the DVD image takes a lot longer
<Simon99> Has anyone any ideas how to updrade Kubuntu without burning iso to a CD?
<Siegfried_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Siegfried_> Simon99 there you have some infos
<Siegfried_> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Simon99> Thanks Siegfried, I'll look there now.  I may be back.
<Siegfried_> yw
<drbobb> i've logged out/in, switched my widget theme etc but still the konqueror statusbar is missing
<avihayb> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<avihayb> cd image...
<SwampThing> boredom
<Guest73621> hey how do I update kubuntu to the latest?
<ofv> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<reese> hi! after upgrading to 9.04 i cannot start amarok.. it gives me a blank main window and it crashes.. in 8.10 i was using 1.4.9 instead of 2. here is what i get from command line http://pastebin.com/m60f5e905
<Guest73621> ofv: I don't thin kthat applies to kubuntu...
<Guest73621> my update manager doens't even look like that...
<Dragnslcr> Guest73621- read the release announcement on the site (link is in the topic)
<jenda> ahoj pomuze mi nekdo?
<jenda> hello can someone give me a small support?
<jenda> I've uprgrade my uubuntu with kde 9.0.4.
<bigos> jenda: what's the problem?
<jenda> bigos: I've lost knetworkmanager
<jenda> and I don't know ho to connect with wifi
<jenda> I'm linux newbie :-)
<jenda> before was small icon of world after each startup
<bigos> ok, click on the kde logo in the bottom-left corner
<jenda> ok
<bigos> then , choose computer
<bigos> and system settings
<jenda> ok
<bigos> there you should be able to see "network settings"
<jenda> yes
<jenda> I've been there aleady
<jenda> network setting
<shock_day13> hey fellows how can i install adept package manager in kubuntu 9.04?
<xjjk> bigos, jenda: AFAIK, you sound as if you're missing the networkmanager plasma applet
<shock_day13> this k package kit sucks
<bigos> jenda: did you see "network management" tab?
<jenda> yes it, here
<jenda> it's here
<xjjk> jenda: just to make sure, do you have the network manager plasma applet added
<bigos> xjjk: is that required to connect with wifi? i dont think so, but i dont know
<xjjk> bigos: yes, I think
<jenda> I dont'have network manager plasma
<xjjk> jenda: add it
<jenda> or I don't know where to find it out
<HighHo> jenda you may prefer to make your wireless start at boot (or as xjjk states for kde4 its now the network manager plasma applet)
<jenda> how?
<xjjk> jenda: the upgrade process won't modify your ~ settings for you
<HighHo> !wireless | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dragnslcr> shock_day13- there's probably still an adept package, but I don't know why you'd want it. KDE4's Adept is horrible
<xjjk> jenda: if you want the applet on your taskbar
<xjjk> right click on the taskbar, add applet
<xjjk> search for network
<xjjk> it's somewhere there
<drbobb> Dragnslcr: could it actually be worse than kpackagekit
<Dragnslcr> drbobb- considering how broken the search is, yes
<johnnypea> hello I have just installed kubuntu and it is amazing :) please, how can I install ati drivers - what is the esiest way
<drbobb> Dragnslcr: broken, as in - doesn't work?
<Dragnslcr> It works, for certain values of "works"
<xjjk> johnnypea: look up "envyng-qt"
<Dragnslcr> There's no way to search by package name, so you tend to get a lot of completely unrelated packages
<drbobb> well, back to command-line apt then
<Dragnslcr> xjjk- never use envy. It tends to break things
<johnnypea> xjjk: sorry, where to look up?
<Dragnslcr> !ati | johnnypea
<ubottu> johnnypea: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xjjk> Dragnslcr: I've not used it exclusively...
<xjjk> Dragnslcr: worked well enough for me; what was wrong with it?
<HighHo> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<Dragnslcr> xjjk- it tends to create pretty severe package conflicts
<xjjk> Dragnslcr: hrm
<johnnypea> there are the "Instructions for Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)" can I use that?
<xjjk> johnnypea: the instructiosn for ubuntu 8.04should work...
<HighHo> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<programaths> quit
<Simon99> I have downloaded and mounted the ISO image.  My CD Writer is bust.  I want to upgrade using the mounted ISO image. The instructions on the (K)Ubuntu Forums say that after mounting the ISO, run kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade".  There is no "cdromupgrade" on the ISO.  Can anyone help?
<Simon99> I should have said: I'm upgrading 8.10 to 9.04
<agoole> is there something wrong with the installer for 9,04 ? i couldn't specify ext4
<PhoenixFFX> Hey all
<kanonmat_> i have a "cdromupgrade" its in the root directory of the cdrom
<kanonmat_> not in a "/cdrom" folder
<PhoenixFFX> I have a problem: I can't access to my wireless with my Kubuntu 9.04
<agoole> ugh
<agoole> seems like jaunty was a mistake after all
<xjjk> agoole: not sure if the ext4 option is in the graphical installer.. it is in alternate/text
<johnnypea> big THX to all ;)
<notriddle> kanonmat: Okay. It seems like a documentation mistake.\
<agoole> xjjk: I tried opening up the advanced, and the menu was just blank
<xjjk> agoole: in alternate/text?
<agoole> xjjk: i booted once with alternate, and didn't see it....maybe i'm just stupid
<agoole> guess i'll stick to ext3 for now
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX:  Are you aware of the changes in the way wireless is configured as compared to Intrepid?
<xjjk> agoole: it's there... I installed with it
#kubuntu 2009-04-24
<agoole> I was wondering, why isn't there katapult for the new jaunty ?
<agoole> xjjk: haha , ie, i'm stupid
<PhoenixFFX> Well, yeah, I saw that, but I just can't see my router, should I download drivers or something ?
<xjjk> agoole: it's advertised as a "feature" but it's so experimental they purposely make it difficult to find/use
<notriddle> agoole: Alt-F2 works the same way.
<xjjk> ubuntu supports all these fancy RAID, LVM, and encrypted installations too
<Simon99> Is "cdromupgrade" in the desktop CD or in the alternate CD or in both?
<adasz_> from where can i get Canon PIXMA MP450 Driver?
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Have you got your router set to broadcast it's SSID?
<xjjk> agoole: AFAIK no... KDE 4.2's krunner pretty much replaces katapult anyway
<agoole> xjjk: krunner ??
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: If you can see other routers, it's probably not a driver problem.
<PhoenixFFX> Yeah, cause when I was on XP, I could connect to it
<xjjk> agoole: hit alt+f2
<sudogr> hello!!I have a questio, I have kubuntu 9.04 RC how can upgrade to stable edition?without reinstall it.. thank y
<PhoenixFFX> No, I can't see any router
<agoole> xjjk: o0o0o
<agoole> xjjk: shiny
<xjjk> agoole: there is a *ton* of functionality there
<kanonmat_> just cd and ls, Simon99 :)
<xjjk> agoole: by default, it looks like the old kde3 dialog
<xjjk> but there's an option to make it look like quicksilver/katapult
<adasz_> how can i install my printer?
<agoole> xjjk: what can I do with it ?
<agoole> is it only to launch apps ?
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Okay. When you open the Network Manager, does it list your wireless card?
<xjjk> agoole: a lot, most of which I can't name...
<xjjk> has a calculator
<xjjk> can suspend/resume/etc via powerdevil
<agoole> xjjk: oh ok ok, so i should look into it
<xjjk> agoole: in the configure dialog, there are several plugins
<xjjk> I haven't been bothered to learn them all, I use it mostly (exclusively) to launch apps
<PhoenixFFX> Where is it suposed to be ?
<xjjk> I find the kickoff menu terribe
<xjjk> terrible8
<notriddle> sudogr: Just upgrade the normal way.
<notriddle> sudogr: Just upgrade the normal way.
<agoole> xjjk: if only I could remape the key from alt f2 to alt-space, lol
 * notriddle wishes Quassel didn't delay to list my posts.
<xjjk> agoole: you can't?
<sudogr> notriddl withe sudo apt-get update ???
<xjjk> agoole: I have mine mapped to windows key + space
<notriddle> agoole: You can.
<agoole> looking at settings now
<notriddle> sudogr: Yep.
<notriddle> PheonixFFX: It'll look like a plug.
<PhoenixFFX> It's just written WLAN Interface
<agoole> oh I had a questino
<notriddle> agoole: System Settings->Keyboard and Mouse->Global Keyboard Shortcuts and set the KDE component to Run Command Interface
<agoole> how come I coulnd't pick swap space ?
<sudogr> notriddle: Thank you, I allready did this ,so I must have already turn to stable edition.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: WLAN Interface is it.
<sudogr> bye..
<jenda> hello,I've upgraded for new distribution and I've lost knetworkmanager and now is impossible to connect by wifi. if I go to application I can't find it, but adept is saying that it's installed
<PhoenixFFX> I know that when I had OpenSuSE, I just typed install_bcm43xx_firmware and it worked
<agoole> notriddle: got it! thanks, i would of looked for ages
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Please include my nickname (notriddle) in whatever you say to me. My IRC client hilights them, so I can tell what is for me and what isn't.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Under Menu->Applications->System->Hardware Drivers, you can install the Broadcom stuff.
<malik_> I have kubuntu 9.04 with EXT4 it stops responding very often
<malik_> anyone know hy
<jenda> hello,I've upgraded for new distribution 9.0.4 and I've lost knetworkmanager and now is impossible to connect by wifi. if I go to applications I can't find it out, but adept is saying that it's installed. Can someone support me? PM pls.
<xjjk> jenda: did adding the plasma applet not help?
<xjjk> jenda: it's best things are discussed in the channel
<notriddle> malik_: Does it do the same from the live disk? It may be Jaunty and not EXT4.
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: When I go to Hardware Drivers, it says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<malik_> nolive Cd works perfecly
<wolter> hi
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Below that, it will list some stuff. What is listed there?
<wolter> i what benefits do i get from using kubuntu that i don't get by just installing kde in ubuntu?
<wolter> hi*
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: Nothing, its blank O:
<malik_> inmy brothers old NEC lap kubuntu 0.04 works perefeclty with EXT3
<xjjk> wolter: none, really; they're the same
<wolter> same apps?
<wolter> nice then
<wolter> thanks
<xjjk> wolter: if you install kubuntu-desktop, yes
<xjjk> wolter: obviously, you use a lot more disk space
<xjjk> from having both GNOME and KDE installed
<wolter> xjjk, ah, lets not worry about that
<wolter> xjjk, if I one day get to prefer kde over gnome 100 times, I will remove gnome
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Not sure about it then, don't use a Broadcom.
 * notriddle wonders if anyone else knows.
<xjjk> wolter: it's taken my 8 yrs, but I'm at that point
<linux-hdtv> Thanks for Kubuntu, the graphics are stunning :-)
<wolter> xjjk, well, kde, from my point of view, used to be horrible
<wolter> :)
<malik_> yes kubuntu is amazing
<linux-hdtv> How can i see the connected drives ?
<wolter> not anymore
<xjjk> wolter: agreed, more or less
<xjjk> the KDE defaults "IMHO" were terrible for the longest time... and Keramik, ugh
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: I have a Compaq Presario R4000 if it can be helpful
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't worry about disk space from having Gnome installed. I doubt it's more than 1 GB
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: And when I put su install_bcm43xx_firmware, it says Unknown Id.
<joshjtl> anyone know if ies4linux can install ie7 as well as ie6?
<andyroid> my god the newer intel drivers really suck
<xjjk> andyroid: for video? yeah...
<andyroid> xjjk:  well for pretty much anything i've tried so far
<adasz_> how can i install my printer?
<xjjk> andyroid: IMHO the Intel wireless drivers in Jaunty are *superb*
<xjjk> I can't say I've ever had problems with Intel audio either
<andyroid> xjik: oh yeah, i meant the graphics drivers but if video==graphics, then yeah
<xjjk> andyroid: there have been a *lot* of regressiosn
<xjjk> and odd problems
<xjjk> andyroid: just be glad you're not being bitten by the X freeze problem
<menaz> hi
<menaz> what is the difference bewteen the iso desktop and alternate?
<Simon99> Can anyone help me upgrade my Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 by using the mounted "desktop" ISO?
<andyroid> xjjk: my regular desktop is using an nvidia card so no problems there but my eeepc is barely usable with the new intel drivers
 * notriddle is sorry for leaving PhoenixFFX waiting.
<kanonmat_> menaz:  alternate is a text installer, no gui
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Okay. Try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter".
 * notriddle thinks that Hardware Drivers should've worked.
<menaz> andyroid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349314/comments/49 --- check there, maybe it could help you with your eeepc
<menaz> thanks kanonmat!
<kanonmat_> joshjtl: my ies4linux came with both ie6 and ie7 iirc
<andyroid> menaz: thanks mate
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: Couln'd find package b43-fwcutter
<menaz> andyroid: no prob man! glad to help
<joshjtl> kanonmat_: bizzarre, i had to install ie7 seperately but when it wont connect to any pages... though ie6 does
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Okay. "sudo software-properties-kde".
<kanonmat_> lets see...
<menaz> What is the difference to install a DVD iso version? it got more software or is the Enterprise edition?
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: From there, check "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)".
<kanonmat_> my ie7 wont start now, i don't remember when i used it last time if i ever did
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: It's allready checked
<notriddle> ProenixFFX: Pffft...
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: D:
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Of course, why didn't I think of it before. I was recommending you download drivers from the internet.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Make sure you are plugged in wired.
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: From where ? Which site ?
<menaz> what it has different the DVD version for install ubuntu?
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle Okay, I'm plug XD
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Ubuntu has official packages for the b43 firmware. Just need to download and install it.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: And now that you are plugged in, "sudo apt-get update".
<Dragnslcr> menaz- I think the DVD just has more packages
<adasz_> Where are the driver saved in linux?
<Dragnslcr> menaz- If you use the CD, you can install everything that's on the DVD, it'll just have to fetch the packages over the Internet instead of using the disc
<menaz> clear! maybe these uys hsoulod put more info about that! I{m ery noew on this and I wil appreciate to have that info :D (if it{s there please sorry :D)
<adasz_> can somebody help me plz?
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: After you "sudo apt-get update", rerun the "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter".
<joshjtl> why is it better to install IE using ies4linux than just downloading IE and installing with wine?
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: I'm doing the updates, and I'll retry it again
<Daskreech> adasz_: In modules
<notriddle> joshjtl: It includes some of the tweaks necessary for getting IE to work, such as changing the registry and replacing Wine-provided DLLs with Windows ones.
<Daskreech> menaz: It just gives you a choice as to how to install
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: b43-fwcutter is now downloading
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: And after it finishes, I believe you should be ready to use your wireless.
<Daskreech> !printer | adasz_
<ubottu> adasz_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joshjtl> notriddle: is that to say that installing ie via wine ie wont work?
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: Hmm.. It seems to be stuck at 0%
<notriddle> joshjtl: It won't work without doing some of the aformentioned tweaks. There is a guide in the Wine AppDB for making it work on your own.
<linux-hdtv> In Dolphin, there is a copy operation underway, but the monitoring window disappeared ...
<Daskreech> menaz: The CD has either a Desktop or a server install. The DVD has both
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: That's normal. Click the (i) in the system tray to reopen it.
<Daskreech> !de | adasz_
<ubottu> adasz_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Is it still stuck at 0%?
<PhoenixFFX> notriddle: I'll restart it
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: Perhaps the mirrors are all clogged up. I've had that happen before.
 * notriddle hopes PhoenixFFX was talking about the download, not the install.
<kadoban> i am using a couple of external (non-ubuntu) repositories and i'm planning an upgrade to 9.04.  should i remove those first, or is it possible that the upgrade will gracefully handle them somehow? (it's only for a couple of packages)
<notriddle> kadoban: It will remove them for you when you download. You can replace them with their respective jaunty ones after it's done.
<kadoban> okay, that works, thanks
<linux-hdtv> thank you, notriddle. the copy operation stalled because the new partition i made during installation had insufficient permissions ...
<avihayb> umm, what's kadoban if I may ask?
<notriddle> !kodoban | avihayb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kodoban
<notriddle> !kadoban | avihayb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kadoban
<avihayb> it's someones nickname...
 * notriddle isn't surprised ubottu doesn't know...
<kadoban> hehe
<avihayb> well, I'll look it up in a dictionary or somth
<notriddle> avihayb: Or you can google it :).
<White_Pelican> congrats to the ubuntu/kubuntu team for releasing jaunty on time
<kadoban> it's a term from sumo and a game i play.  it means something like a "must win" game...like the match that someone must win or they'll go down a rank
<Daskreech> adasz_: What happens with your printer?
<avihayb> oh. thanks. the google search is all japanease to me, maybe I should have tryed romaji first...
<White_Pelican> is there a plan to make the jaunty remix available?
<xjjk> White_Pelican: it'll probably be a few days
<White_Pelican> some of us would like to upgrade but stick to 3.5.10
<White_Pelican> ty so much xjjk
<White_Pelican> woohoo
<vistakiller> a thanks for this nice release!! :)
<White_Pelican> will it be a seperate distro or will it be put in the repository?
<xjjk> White_Pelican: I'm not a maintainer for it... I've not tried it either so I don't know the details
<xjjk> I actually do wonder how it works
<White_Pelican> ok ty
<White_Pelican> I installed ubuntu inder vbox
 * xjjk downloads the latest version to check
<White_Pelican> about to install the kubuntu desktop
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<Daskreech> White_Pelican: It should be out tomorrow
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<Daskreech> !paste | quassel208
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<ubottu> quassel208: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<quassel208> root@Dexter:/home/wesley/Documenten/info-nederland/lampp# ./lampp
<quassel208> XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<quassel208> ow sorry\
<quassel208> quassel didnt respond
<quassel208> I need help, Xampp is only for 32 bit, how can i set it up for 64 bit ?
<quassel208> Daskreech I only pasted 2 lines, but quassel didnt react so i kept pasting
<faileas> ...
<notriddle> quassel208: I had the "non-response" happen to me too. Bug report?...
<quassel208> I gues it was still loading, but thats not my problem
<notriddle> quassel208: And even two lines, as long as they are, should be pastebinned.
<kadoban> uh...this is really dumb, but how do i tell if i have the 32 bit or the 64 bit version of kubuntu installed? (trying to upgrade, not sure which to download).  is it stated somewhere easy to find?
<xjjk> kadoban: on the command line, run lsb_release -a
<notriddle> kadoban: "uname -m"
<xjjk> kadoban: err, sorry, I'm confused
<xjjk> use uname as notriddle mentioend
<kadoban> got it, thanks
 * notriddle thinks either one would work.
<Dragnslcr> Nope, lsb_release -a doesn't show 32/64
<Dragnslcr> That was my first thought too, though
 * notriddle wonders how PhoenixFFX's journey is progressing.
<notriddle> PhoenixFFX: How is it going?
<linux-hdtv> plasma crashed and the i disappeared, does this mean the copy operation was terminated by the crash ?
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: When X crashes, everything you are doing is lost.
<agoole> ok, got a serious problem
<linux-hdtv> only the menu bar crashed, notriddle, but the i is missing after it came back.
<agoole> I just installed 9.04, and now the thing won't boot
<reisi> can anyone confirm iozone3 308-1 crashing with buffer overflow (from fortify) on startup? x86-64 on amd phenom II x4
<agoole> says I dont have write authority for /home/me/.ICEauthority
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: If Plasma crashes, the copy should keep going. Wish it hadn't lost the (i), though.
<reisi> iozone3 problem on latest jaunty; could someone please try it out? can then file a bugreport
<ActionParsnip> !info iozone3
<ubottu> iozone3 (source: iozone3): Filesystem and Disk Benchmarking Tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 308-1 (jaunty), package size 402 kB, installed size 712 kB
<agoole> anyone has ICE error on bootup ?
<Daskreech> agoole: That's not actually not booting
<Daskreech> agoole: Login and see who owns it
<avihayb> agoole: liveCD -> mount ->chmod ?
 * notriddle thinks it's a login thing.
<agoole> Daskreech: ok let me check
<linux-hdtv> notriddle, i just started another copy, and in the i there is no mention of the former copy operation which should take hours to complete.
<Daskreech> linux-hdtv: Ow
<quassel208> MySQL daemon  how to I stop that one ?
<agoole> ok, now it says 'could not start ksmserver,
<agoole> quassel208: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Trog> is only the ubuntu release out?, when i go to actually download it says "ubuntu mirrior-cd" ??
<agoole> Daskreech: do you know why ksmserver isn't booting ?
<quassel208> jaunty is unstable If you ask me
<Trog> <--wanted kubuntu
<Daskreech> agoole: Ah. ... not
<Dragnslcr> Trog- if you mean Kubuntu, yes, 9.04 is available
<Daskreech> quassel208: ok :)
<faileas> quassel208: donno, it works better than intrepid did for me
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: Unless he wants KDE3 on it :)
<agoole> Daskreech: could you do me a favor and look it up ? i'm stuck to command line right now...ugh
<Trog> hmm ok thx i'll look somemore
<Dragnslcr> Daskreech- heh, those people don't count though
<faileas> lol
<faileas> there's a KDE3 remix/repo
<Daskreech> agoole: That is what is preventing it from logging in?
<quassel208> I cant go back, because I need the sources in Jaunty, I just hope that bug what causes the freezes will be fixed, because when my pc freezes while building kde, then my builds mapps while be messed up
<Daskreech> quassel208: you are building KDE?
<notriddle> Trog: Kubuntu Jaunty is out.
<quassel208> yes
<agoole> Daskreech: yeah, it just stays stuck, then if I click it says could not load ksmserver and restarts X
<quassel208> Daskreech everday :)
<quassel208> Have made a trunk update, and trunks runs really fine
<Daskreech> agoole: try running sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx
<Daskreech> quassel208: :-D What freezes ?
<quassel208> xorg
<Trog> k not thx, i just didnt think it was right saying ubuntu-mirrior/ kubuntu somethin
<Daskreech> Really? What driver are you using?
<quassel208> intel gma
<Daskreech> >_<
<quassel208> i have intel 945 on intel atom 330
<Daskreech> quassel208: known Intel bug keep up with the updates
<agoole> Daskreech: still nothing, that just restarted X with the same error
<quassel208> like i know, I gues it uses intel
<Daskreech> agoole: Is ksmsmserver installed
<quassel208> Daskreech with the freezing a know intel bug ?
<Daskreech> quassel208: yes update your x packages and the kernel
<quassel208> when there are updates, or you suggest to enable backports ?
<agoole> Daskreech: it says that it has been replaced by a new package, and I have that one, up to date
<Daskreech> what which package?
<quassel208> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/365527
<agoole> Daskreech: ksmserver was replaced by kdebase-workspace-data
<Daskreech> quassel208: whenever they come :)
<quassel208> Ive theres a fix it will get into normall updates
<Daskreech> Ye it iwll
<Daskreech> yes
<quassel208> Lets hope so Daskreech, because I cant blame kde,
<Daskreech> No it's all intel
<agoole> so i'm stuck
<Daskreech> agoole: Wait trying to track it down
<agoole> Daskreech: thanks. :)
<Daskreech> Do you have a ksmserver command ?
<quassel208> I am using uxa here
<quassel208> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<agoole> Daskreech: yes, and if I try to run it, it says it cannot write to that ICEauthority file
<Daskreech> who owns that file ?
<agoole> Daskreech: and that it cannot connect to kdm
<agoole> I dont even think it exists
<Daskreech> ls -l /home/me/.ICEauthority
<mase_work> hey guys , just a quick question did the -intel performance issues in 9.04 end up being sorted or are they still an issue?
<quassel208> how can i stop the apache demon
<Daskreech> sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Lindows> so, has anyone tried the new kubuntu?
<faileas> mase_work: i'm running it with a x3100
<Daskreech> mase_work: less of an issue but still an issue
<agoole> Daskreech: ok, it does exist,
<agoole> Daskreech: owned by root
<Daskreech> That's the problem
<Daskreech> sudo chown me /home/me/.ICEauthority
<quassel208> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<mase_work> faileas: Daskreech which chipsets are you using ?
<faileas> mase_work: x3100/gma955
<Daskreech> AMD chipset and AMD Video chipset
<notriddle> Lindows: Using it to type this.
<mase_work> faileas: thanks.
<faileas> Lindows: on it now ;)
<Daskreech> faileas: Erm apache2 ? Might be httpd though I doubt it
<Lindows> notriddle: how fast is the boot time?
<faileas> If you like intrepid, you'll like this more ;p
<faileas> Daskreech: er?
<agoole> Daskreech: works!,
<notriddle> Lindows: That depends, obviously, on the speed of your machine.
<Daskreech> Lindows: pretty fast for me for some people it's as fast as ibex
<faileas> Lindows: pretty damn fast
<Lindows> nice
<notriddle> Lindows: USE EXT4!
<agoole> Daskreech: I wonder what caused the break, i just installed like 1hr ago
<Daskreech> agoole: Of course
<faileas> it blows away ibex in my case
<Daskreech> faileas: For me as well
<quassel208> Daskreech why didnt work that apache command ?
 * notriddle just remembers to never use all caps...
<Daskreech> I could get a glass of juice before login in ibex I can't even reach the kitchen now
<linux-hdtv> After booting, the external USB drives are not mounted until i plug in a new one.
<notriddle> quassel208: You don't have apache.
<Daskreech> quassel208: Do you have apache installed ?
<quassel208> gues not
<agoole> exit
<Lindows> notriddle: I can't afford to lose any data, how stable is ext4?
<Daskreech> linux-hdtv: They should be in the side panel of dolphin you can just click them and they will mount
<linux-hdtv> lindows, as stable as a backup.
<notriddle> Lindows: I've not experienced any trouble yet.
<quassel208> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<faileas> Lindows: i chose to wait. there's been reports of data loss
<quassel208> about which one is he complacing then ?
<linux-hdtv> the don't appear there until i switch one off and on again.
<Daskreech> Lindows: Stable but there is an issue with it and systems that write lots ofsmall files
<Daskreech>  (Read that as Gnome KDE and Xfce)
<faileas> quassel208: just curious, why are you running xampp instead of the default lamp stack?
<linux-hdtv> notriddle, they don't appear there until i switch one off and on again.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> Daskreech: AKA the most common desktop environments
<Lindows> I think I'll wait a month and let the dust settle, hopefully have all the kinks out by then
<quassel208> faileas because it xampp is lampp ?
<notriddle> faileas: Mostly, that's because ext4 has a bigger buffer, so there's a bigger delay before writing. As a result, if your system crashes at the wrong time...
<faileas> quassel208: well not really
<quassel208> ow
<quassel208> what the different?
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: Hm...
 * notriddle is using EXT4 right now.
 * notriddle thinks it's probably not checking for any plugged-in drives when it starts. IOW, a bug.
<avihayb> faileas: umm, is there a newer x3100/965GMA driver in the new release and is it any good?
<Daskreech> Lindows: Ha ha this is a filesystem Kinks in file systems take a year not a month to work out
<Daskreech> Lindows: It's pretty safe though since it's mostly just ext3
<faileas> avihayb: i'm not sure. I just installed the RC, needed to update, and it seems to work
<avihayb>  I have an intel x3100 or 965GM, and it's outperformed in GLXGears, or anything else for that matter by my 9 years old ATI Radeon 7200
<faileas> XD
<avihayb> curently runing 8.10
<Lindows> daskreech: then it looks like I need to finally start using my external drive and backing up data =)
<avihayb> not funny! I'm an andrenalin adict, more or less
<Daskreech> Sure
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: It's probably not checking for any plugged-in drives when it starts. IOW, a bug.
<Daskreech> avihayb: I'm not sure which is sadder
<avihayb> there is this one game that just pumps me full of andrenalin, and with this kind of FPSage, and crashes, I had to withraw
<linux-hdtv> right, notriddle.
<faileas> hmm?
<linux-hdtv> doing the copy with grsync now.
<faileas> glxgears dosen't wotk ;p
<faileas> i get an error "Error: couldn't open display (null)"
<avihayb> one of these days, I'm going to install windows or something...
<notriddle> linux-hdtv: Can't really recommend anything but running "ubuntu-bug /usr/bin/dolphin" from a command line.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> avihayb: i dualboot both systems on my desktop
<avihayb> faileas: you need to run it from a graphical terminal?
<faileas> avihayb: i tried to run it from mibbit
<faileas> er
<faileas> brainfart
<faileas> i mean yakuake
<avihayb> It's a laptop, and this tiny 160GB is already full...
<Lindows> if your cpu supports it, you can use kvm to run windows
<faileas> or virtualbox
<faileas> or VMware something or another
 * Daskreech looks at his 4GB hard drive and sighs at Tiny 160 GB
<avihayb> and my partitioning scheme isn't gonna cut it... :-<   and KVM uses @rapy low end gfx cards, so I can't just use that
<avihayb> not to mention, no sound card
<Lindows> you get sound over kvm
<Lindows> I use it to run windows xp, to use zune and listen to music
<Daskreech> Hmm I wonder if they will release a zune driver for LInux
<avihayb> well, I didn't poke too much into the kvm config, but, it won't run unless I'm root, and I have to run it manualy, because it won't work with virt manager
<Byron> Hello all
<Lindows> avihayb: kvm -soundhw all
<Daskreech> All is out right now can I take a message?
<Lindows> avihayb: I think that's all you need for sound, if you run from the command line
<avihayb> ok, let's see if windows will survive the change ...
<Byron> LOL @Daskreech
<freakorama> Hi all here, got a question, is it possible to backup ext4 ? Any tool ?Partimage is not working anymore ...
<ramon> Hi everybody...I have 2 questions...does anybody know how do I download video from Youtube?
<ramon> and the other is, how do I creat DVDs, as converting mpeg to .VOB like convertXtoDVD does in windoes
<freakorama> @ramon : try video download helper addon, if you use firefox :)
<avihayb> ramon, if you are a firefox user, there is an addon called download helper
<ramon> yes I use...video download
<ramon> ?
<faileas> ramon: there's a few extensions for greasemonkey. i use biggervidz, which also has fownloadage as a feature
<faileas> (it mainly rearranges the page for better efficiency)
<ramon> what's fownloadage ??
<faileas> *downloadage
<faileas> i made a spelling misteak ;)
<avihayb> found new hardware, creative audio pci. Thanks lindows
<avihayb> and I missed him
<ramon> LOL..ok thanx....
<ramon> and the other stuff, dows anybody know?
<ramon> if i want to convert many mpegs videos as DVD
<ramon> Anybody??
<wanda> i am here
<Daskreech> deeveedee ?
<reisi> ramon: read up on mencoder
<Byron> Daskreech: devede
<reisi> ramon: there might be some user friendly front-ends to mencoder etc. as well
<avihayb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ramon> reisi, can you explain it for me??
<reisi> ramon: google will explain
<ramon> i just want a program which does the same as ConvertXtoDVD
<avihayb> damn windows, can't even behave under kvm
<reisi> great, try googling, then check out what avihayb just mentioned, 'medibuntu'
<avihayb> I remember that there was a ubuntu based distro that was geraed twards image audio and video editing
<faileas> ubuntu studio
<Daskreech> I've never tried kvm how does it work?
<Daskreech> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<huh> is anyone besides me having trouble getting java installed on 64bit kubuntu jaunty ?
<avihayb> well, I remember it used to work as if nothing is, but now, when I run KVM, one CPU is always 100% busy
<avihayb> even though, I don't feel any performance impact
<huh> no?
<Daskreech> huh: Someelse was earlier I never got what the problem was for them. What issue are you having?
<avihayb> wow, the sound actualy works
<avihayb> guess what I had to do?
<huh> i install everything that i can find, jre, jdk, java-common, java-wrappers,  when i try to load a page with java content i get executable not found
<reisi> avihayb: what windows are you trying to use?
<avihayb> xp
<reisi> huh: applets or javafx?
<huh> applet
<reisi> avihayb: haven't had that kind of behaviour at least under virtualbox, no experiences on kvm though
<huh> http://nist.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Central/d/-6/java
<avihayb> sudo apt-get install sun-java-bin didn't work?
<huh> no, but i will try it again
<reisi> huh: have you installed sun-java-plugin?
<avihayb> err java->java6
<reisi> same err for me :)
<Daskreech> huh: installed sun-java6-jre ?
<avihayb> well, windows just needed a reset for sound to work
<reisi> huh: you should actually make sure you have actually zero other jre's installed when you don't know what you are doing (update-alternatives).. different java implementations do not play well together
<Daskreech> true
<huh> sun-java6-jre installed but did not fix the problem
<reisi> avihayb: i'm currently experimenting with copying my vista system from laptop -> virtualbox (on my new desktop) ... dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c | nc   ---> etc :)
<avihayb> I think you need -bin and -plugin
<reisi> -jre and -plugin will be fine
<reisi> huh: just make sure you uninstall all other java implementations (no guarantees even on openjdk vs. sun-java compability)
<avihayb> are ya sure that virtual box excepts gzip?
<reisi> avihayb: i'm nc:ing it into a virtual box started from grml-small :)
<huh> installed sun-java6-plugin     now firefox won't start  : )
<avihayb> I beg your pardon?
<reisi> avihayb: ie. i'm using grml to deploy a copy of my previous vista _into_ the vm
<reisi> huh: start firefox from console window
<avihayb> I'm not familiar with virtual box, except for the fact that it's the new star in the world of linux virtualization
<reisi> avihayb: it's quite nice, desktopish, very simple even for windows collegues to use
<huh> i started firefox from kconsole and java is working   : )
<olskolirc> I can't get my number pad to work in pico/nano why is this?
<reisi> huh: must had been something temporary then.. firefox can get jammed up and looking all closed; restarting might hang as well.. but usually those are transient
<huh> now it start from k menu and java works   )
<huh> : )
<huh> ty  : )
<reisi> huh: great!
<avihayb> well, I tryed to install it, it didn't work, or I had to add myself to it's group, or I had a wird error and google didn't help...:-<
<reisi> avihayb: you logged in after adding yourself to it's group? :)
<huh> apt-get install sun-java6-plugin   is the thing that did the final tweak
<avihayb> I think I did. it was a long time ago
<reisi> huh: that and only that package would had been enough, it has all the required dependencies
<Daskreech> huh: Right.. .duh
<Daskreech> >_<
<reisi> huh: if you run into strange possibly java related problems in the future make sure you've only got sun-java6 packages installed (not icedtea etc.)
<quassel208> whats the username fow mysql on ubuntu ?
<embraceunity_> im bored... no bugs... when's koala coming
<reisi> argh.. just great.. audio device going crazy again, locks up both spotify and firefox
<quassel208> oh theres nop password
<racecar56> how do i get kdenlive to render my video in h.264? it wont let me
<quassel208> username is root lol
<Daskreech> embraceunity_: a month
<embraceunity_> darn
<reisi> quassel208: system accounts usually have an "x" as their passwords, ie. non-loggable
<ubuser> Totally impressive. Am very impressed with ubuntu and kde 4.2. The upgrade went very well 5 of my linux boxes so far.
<avihayb> Daskreech: My older brother told me his tales of buing the first 8086 PC. the dealer wouldn't sell them the 80MB HDD. he said: It's too big, you will never be able to fill that up, here, buy this 40MB HDD.... so they went and ordered it directly
<Daskreech> avihayb: I don't think there was a 80MB hdd for a 8086
<avihayb> and yes, it got realy full, realy fast...
<blood> hello
<jvcruz> Anyone here knows about Kmail, is it fixed already?
<avihayb> maybe it was a 40MB vs a 20MB. but I realy belive that it was an 80MB. I think they had to split it to two because of some fat16 limitations
<linux-hdtv> KPackageKit is trying since 5 minutes to get Perl bindings for GNU Libidn, no cancel option.
<ubuser> I was involved back in the early 80s when hdds were about 5 mega and cost a fortune.
<reisi> 40MB sounds very funny as my desktop can currently sustain writes at ~200MB/s, while running a 1-3 operating systems
<jmichaelx> last night i installed the new ati 9.4 driver using the automatic installer from the ati site, but have finally decided to ditch my ati card, and install an nvidia card. could anyone tell me how to remove the ati driver that i installed with the automatic installer?
<linux-hdtv> good decision, jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> linux-hdtv: tell me about it. this has just become horrid.
<huh> you don't have to completely remove it
<reisi> jmichaelx: do you have some kind of multiscreen issue with proprietary ati drivers...?
<jmichaelx> huh: i figured that was case, but i would rather be rid of it
<avihayb> bahh, now I don't have enough room on my virtual machine. I guess I have to remove KDE for windows from it...
<jmichaelx> reisi: no, everything is working with the proprietary driver, with the exception of ALL videos. no videos play correctly now.
<reisi> jmichaelx: very strange.. do you have multiple screens?
<jvcruz> whoa
<jvcruz> I guess Intel video is the best for Linux
<jmichaelx> reisi: no, just a single screen, but i have heard many others complaining about the same issues.
<huh> where do you get the intel driver ?
<jvcruz> But NVIDIA's is a performance beast...
<jvcruz> Ubuntu have good opensource drivers...
<jvcruz> Defaults should be nice.
<jmichaelx> jvcruz: OSS drivers for some older ATI cards are actually quite decent, but not for newer ATI cards
<jvcruz> Yes. I know...
<wirechief> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reisi> jmichaelx: i agree on that.. though i never managed to get proprietary to work with two screens.. later found a way with the plain "radeon", no accel though on anything i guess except xv
<wirechief> !fglrx
<jvcruz> But OSS Intel drivers are mainstream drivers.
 * rt_is_afk is away: Gone away for now
<jvcruz> NVIDIA and ATI need propietary drivers, but Intel dont
<linux-hdtv> how can i install kaudiocreator ?
<jvcruz> but nvidia and ati have faster GPU's. In comparision to intel ones
<Daskreech> Its not a video card manaufacturer
<Daskreech> not a very good one anyway
<jvcruz> course not, is the way they help OpenSource
<racecar56> how do i get kdenlive to render my video in h.264? it wont let me
<racecar56> i installed libfaac
<telaviv> Jaunty did not work for me. It said something about kconfig 4 or something not working
<telaviv> it immediately sent me to a terminal
<reisi> how does one set cpu affinity in linux? kernel seems to be bouncing my virtual box instance across all cores
<racecar56> yeah, im using 9.04
<wirechief> jmichaelx: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<huh> does the open source intel graphics driver support 3d ?
<ofv> hello all.
<ofv> after upgrading to 9.04 the process kded4 is using 100% cpu.
<wirechief> huh right now they have blacklisted the intel for compiz
<EagleScreen> huh yes, but there are problems in 9.04
<jeiworth> reisi: just found this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6799
<mkasson> can't get my dual screens to use DPMS with kubuntu.works in win tho.  anyone have suggestions
 * racecar56 waits
<linux-hdtv> kde4 seems still quite buggy, ofv
<jmichaelx> last night i installed the new ati 9.4 driver using the automatic installer from the ati site, but have finally decided to ditch my ati card, and install an nvidia card. could anyone tell me how to remove the ati driver that i installed with the automatic installer?
<wirechief> jmichaelx:  see this for help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mkasson> oh and when I click on Display in System Settings, Sys Settings crashes
<ofv> linux-hdtv: right now i'm trying to learn what it does. is it advisable to kill it?
<jeiworth> jmichaelx: when i did that the last time (8.04) i didnt do anything, just switched cards, the system booted and suggested the nvidia proprietary driver for installation
<EagleScreen> mkasson: crash after configuring dual monitor?
<mkasson> nah.  duals ok
<mkasson> err, dual is ok
<mkasson> EagleScreen, you having troubles?
<EagleScreen> with dual monitor, yes i have
<wirechief> jeiworth good tip the link i gave will give additional information too
<reisi> jeiworth: thanks.. there's actually a bad command called taskset to help with this..
<reisi> jeiworth: important thing seems to be to remember to set the main process and it's threads to a cpu, if possible
<mkasson> EagleScreen, there was a great howto section in the forums.  looking for it
<reisi> io didn't degrade but csw:s dropped from 50k -> 30k :)
<jeiworth> wirechief: yw :)
<jeiworth> reese: hmmmm taskset, i will look into that, thanks
<jeiworth> reisi: hmmmm taskset, i will look into that, thanks
<jmichaelx> wirechief: i do not think that those docs explain how to remove the proprietary driver, when downloaded from the amd site, and installed using their auto-installer
<ofv> well, found a "fix" on a forum: kill kded4, logout, login, and problem solved.
 * red_team316 is back.
 * wirechief gonna toss ATI card , i have a nvidia 6100 but will upgrade that someday.
<jmichaelx> wirechief: same here
 * racecar56 still waits
<mkasson> EagleScreen, this is the best howto I have found: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86
<racecar56> how do i get kdenlive to render my video in h.264? it wont let me, its disabled
<ofv> another strange thing is that ktorrent started automatically on the first login after the update. It was not working on the previous logout.
<olskolirc> In the terminal, how do I stop and restart my Internet connection in konsole please?
<reisi> racecar56: check if you are missing some package.. perhaps it suggests but you haven't installed it
<mkasson> EagleScreen, I think I used Xinerama.  I think I recall someone saying kde needed that.  could be wrong there
<avihayb> olskolirc: ifconfig interface_name: down/up
<racecar56> reisi, no suggestings
<reisi> Xinerama .. hasn't it been replaced by XRandR?
<reisi> that's atleast what system settings uses (when it crashes)
<olskolirc> that doesn't work for me avihayb
<wirechief> jmichaelx: well there seems to be a lot of information on that howto, not sure any of it works with the latest jaunty but some of it does.
<olskolirc> tells me eth0 is not configured avihayb
<mkasson> reisi, no idea.
<olskolirc> im straight wired from my modem to my pc avihayb
<mkasson> I did some xorg.conf mojo and viola
<avihayb> but you can still use eth0?
<wirechief> jmichaelx: i would be tempted to just power it down and remove the ati and install the nvidia and reboot
<olskolirc> yes avihayb
<racecar56> reisi, it dosent suggest or reccomend anything
<davecmenta> hi
<reisi> racecar56: i heard you.. did you try googling?
<racecar56> hi
<avihayb> umm, anyone else has an idea?
<davecmenta> where are you from?
<reisi> davecmenta: from all over the world
<reisi> avihayb: on what?
<davecmenta> what is your problem?
<wirechief> jmichaelx: if it brings you to a terminal you can try backing up your xorg.conf and then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avihayb>  <olskolirc> In the terminal, how do I stop and restart my Internet connection in konsole please?
<avihayb> ifconfig interface_name: down/up
<avihayb> that doesn't work for me
<olskolirc> ipconfig eth0 down
<avihayb> that doesn't work for me
<olskolirc> ipconfig eth0 up
<davecmenta> bacause I got a problem with the flash player
<reisi> avihayb: perhaps /etc/init.d/networking restart
<avihayb> im straight wired from my modem to my pc
<olskolirc> and it doesn't work
<avihayb> but you can still use eth0?
<reisi> avihayb: depends on how the eth is configured
<avihayb> yes
<davecmenta> it doesnt run with kubuntu
<olskolirc> i guess im using eth0 avihayb i don't know
<olskolirc> it says its not configured
<mkasson> so no thoughts on DPMS?  my friend has run out of advice
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: install flashplugin-nonfree
<davecmenta> I ty it from konsole it didnt work
<KiRiLoS> Noob Question:Where can I set which apps launch when the system is starting up?Thanks
<olskolirc> thanks reisi
<davecmenta> I try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: do u use konqueror or firefox?
<reisi> olskolirc: on the /etc/init.d/networking restart thingie? np
<davecmenta> I use firefox
<olskolirc> oh i didn't try it yet reisi i can't let go just yet
<EagleScreen> restart firefox
<racecar56> reisi, problem soled
<olskolirc> but that sounds good reisi
<racecar56> reisi, *solved
<davecmenta> I will
<EagleScreen> and what is your extact problem at playing?
<linux-hdtv> how can i play an sudiocd ?
<linux-hdtv> when i insert it, i can rip it with k3b or open it with dolphin, which displays audiocd: and an empty list.
<EagleScreen> linux-hdtv: use amarok or kscd
<EagleScreen> or kaffeine
<davecmenta> my problem is that i cant run youtube videos or redtube jaja or similar videos based on flash
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: what happens when you try it?
<raylu> how do i resize things on my panel? my clock is a bit too large...
<avihayb> vlc can run som flv's
<linux-hdtv> in Amarok, play media, where do i find the cd ?
<davecmenta> just say: that i need a newer version of the flash player
<davecmenta> i try many things
<reisi> davecmenta: what kubuntu have you installed?
<davecmenta> I dont know
<EagleScreen> linux-hdtv: install kscd and use it
<reisi> davecmenta: if you could find it out, it'd help a lot
<davecmenta> Ijust download it and burn into a disk and install
<EagleScreen> yes davecmenta and what arch? 32 or 64 bits?
<reisi> davecmenta: sounds like you've installed some ancient version.. i've got flash working good right here on 8.10 (x86) and 9.04 (x86-64)
<davecmenta> how can i see the version
<EagleScreen> what version and architecture? is it i386 or amd64?
<davecmenta> from konsole?
<EagleScreen> yes from konsole
<davecmenta> no amd no
<davecmenta> my processor is celeron
<raylu> davecmenta: lsb_release -a
<EagleScreen> amd64 is also for Intel processors
<davecmenta> let me try it
<EagleScreen> did you downloaded i386 CD or amd64 CD?
<wimpies> any netbook users here ?
<faileas> eww, celeron
<raylu> wimpies: to your question in #ubuntu, no, sorry
<reisi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wimpies> reisi : referring to me ?
<KiRiLoS> Noob Question:Where can I set which apps launch when the system is starting up?Thanks
<reisi> wimpies: yes
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<reisi> EagleScreen: lsb_release -a might be easier :)
<wimpies> reisi : sorry ... i was looking for the proper place to asks questions about installing ubuntu-netbook remix on an external SD card.
<wimpies> whether it can be done and how that is
<raylu> !startup | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<raylu> on that note, how does one get rid of the kubuntu login sound?
<reisi> wimpies: no worries.. just that you'll save some time not needing to wait twice to be noticed :)
<davecmenta> how can I see my version of kubuntu from konsole
<reisi> raylu: check out the System Settings > Notifications
<raylu> davecmenta: again, lsb_release -a
<raylu> reisi: i don't see anything relevant
<linux-hdtv> eaglescreen, kscd does not play it either.
<linux-hdtv> my, this is buggy ...
<reisi> raylu: select tab "player settings"
<davecmenta> I try Isb_release-a
<davecmenta> but it says: order not found
<raylu> reisi: use the kde sound system, use an external player, no audio output
<raylu> davecmenta: that's an "L", lower-case. and there's a space before the "-a"
<raylu> reisi: i should note that my snd_hda_intel failed
<reisi> raylu: there's "No sound" if you want to shut everything down; or only the login sound from "Applications" tab, "KDE System Notifications", there's login sound
<davecmenta>  fine you are a god
<davecmenta> it works know
<davecmenta> and says
<davecmenta> distributor:Ubuntu
<davecmenta> description:Ubuntu 8.04.1
<davecmenta> release 8.04
<reisi> davecmenta: if you've just done a fresh installation you might as well a) upgrade it to latest 9.04 b) do another fresh install, now with 9.04
<davecmenta> it means I needd to install again
<davecmenta> ?
<davecmenta> or how can I UPGRADE
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: wait a moment
<davecmenta> OK
<reisi> davecmenta: you can find that information at ubuntu home page
<davecmenta> sounds good
<raylu> reisi: nope, that wasn't the issue. but...
<raylu> reisi: i'm in kde4, btw
<reisi> raylu: same here
<davecmenta> I would like to be a hacker or at least sistems enginner
<EagleScreen> I think hardy has not flashplugin yet
<davecmenta> yes
<reisi> raylu: then i probably misunderstood what you were after; though you wanted to turn login sound off
<reisi> EagleScreen: might be easier to guide davecmenta to just upgrade or reinstall to 9.04 than to solve the problem other way..
<EagleScreen> 9.04 gives a lot of problems
<davecmenta> i understand
<reisi> EagleScreen: hmm ok
<reisi> davecmenta: you can always go to adobe's site and download their adobe-flashplugin for ubuntu 8.04
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: can you use synaptic?
<davecmenta> synaptic?
<davecmenta> no im sorry
<acalbaza> i want to give kubuntu a try and have xubuntu installed already, do i really need to plop kubuntu on a new partition or can i upgrage xubuntu to kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> Sistem -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<EagleScreen> oh this is kubuntu!
<reisi> acalbaza: you can just install kubuntu-desktop or some package like that
<acalbaza> or just install kde packages?
<davecmenta> yes
<davecmenta> I will try with synaptic i got you
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: can you use pastebin?
<davecmenta> no
<reisi> EagleScreen: i was beginning to think they had renamed adept or whatever :D
<davecmenta> no , my version of kubuntu is in spanish
<mkasson> wooohoo: a little xset magic and DPMS works
<davecmenta> and the names changes
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ it is to paste text and let us to see it
<EagleScreen> dave what happens if you try to run 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<davecmenta> it runs like and instalation on konsole
<davecmenta> but when i try to see the youtube, dont works
<linux-hdtv> Where can i disable services in GUI ?
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: open Adepr manager
<EagleScreen> Adept
<davecmenta> yes
<davecmenta> im opening
<EagleScreen> okay, now clicl on edit Software Sources
<davecmenta> ok it is loading
<EagleScreen> it is slow
<davecmenta> yes
<davecmenta> now the adept is open
<EagleScreen> Adept -> Edit Software Sources or Edit Repositories
<davecmenta> ok
<davecmenta> software sources is open
<linux-hdtv> How can i disable ssh in CLI ?
<EagleScreen> mark main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<davecmenta> marked
<EagleScreen> and go to Third Part Software
<davecmenta> ok
<EagleScreen> now click on Add repository
<davecmenta> ok
<EagleScreen> and add this one: deb http://oktan.ls.fi.upm.es/debian-multimedia/ testing main
<EagleScreen> deb http://oktan.ls.fi.upm.es/debian-multimedia/ testing main
<EagleScreen> copy that line
<davecmenta> ok
<EagleScreen> this is the way to add a new repository
<davecmenta> ok
<davecmenta> understand
<EagleScreen> when added, reload package list
<EagleScreen> and look for a package called 'flashplayer-mozilla'
<davecmenta> ok
<EagleScreen> can you find it?
<davecmenta> let me see
<davecmenta> IM here
<EagleScreen> install now flashplayer-mozilla
<EagleScreen> it should appear
<AlephZarro> Hey everbody. Apologies in advance for what is probably a common question.  If I've installed a VERY recent Kubuntu 9.04 RC or beta version, is there a way to easily upgrade to the official release of 9.04 without a complete re-install?
<EagleScreen> yes AlephZarro: run in a terminal: 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade' and ready
<AlephZarro> EagleScreen, you rock.  Thanks!
 * KiRiLoS is away: I'm busy
<EagleScreen> davecmenta: what happens with you?
<davecmenta> im here but when i try to open the adept now it says it cant be oppened because an error
<EagleScreen> dont use Adept
<BluesKaj> hi NickPresta, ltns!
<NickPresta> BluesKaj: hey! Long time indeed! I've been busy with school. But I am done (for the year) thankfully.
<EagleScreen> use aptitude, run: 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla'
<johan__> I have installes java but in firefox it is not working in kde desktop 9.04 :|
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, what's your course of study ?
<katie> hey, i'm having serious browser problems and i think it might be a problem with flash--
<EagleScreen> if aptitude gives you an error paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<NickPresta> BluesKaj: Computer Science :-)
<katie> Do all browsers use the same flash player?
<mase_work> johan__: can you be a bit more specific . Do you have an error message ? which apps are you trying to run ?
<EagleScreen> katie: almost all
<BluesKaj> NickPresta , quel surprise !  :)
<johan__> mase_work: no not at all in konqueror it is working
<mase_work> johan__: ah so you mean javaws not java its self
<katie> eaglescreen: is it the same flashplayer-mozilla you guys are talking about now? I tried to install that with apt-get and it said there was no installation candidate... how do I figure out what flash player I'm currently using?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | katie
<ubottu> katie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<johan__> mase_work: my son likes to play runeascape :P i installed java-sun
<davecmenta> i will restart
<mase_work> johan__: yeh there is nothing wrong with java ( at least i like it :) . I'm currently using hardy still so i don't know if i can help with specific issues, but have you looked to see if javaws( java web start) is installed. I am not sure if its a seperate package
<EagleScreen> katie: you have in ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04 flashplugin-nonfree package, it is an script which download and copy the plugin from Adobe site, it sometimes fails
<Ratchet_the_fox> Hi im i was in the proces of upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 when my internet died and then came back.  anyways it said that the downloads failed and to restart the program after i check my conection.  i need to know how to restart that program
<EagleScreen> there are in debian-multimedia a package called flashplayer-mozilla which really contains the plugin inside, and also has the native new 64 bit plugin
<johan__> mase_work: that is intalled too
<EagleScreen> Debian Multimedia, a repository of unofficial Debian packages, not in Debian for patent-related reasons, maintained by Christian Marillat.  For information on how to use this repository, see http://debian-multimedia.org/
<mase_work> johan__: hmm not sure sorry . I don't have a jaunty machine handy at the moment to try it out sorry.
<mase_work> johan__: so is this konqueror integration ?
<mase_work> does if so does it work in Firefox ?
<johan__> mase_work: it is ok i will find out
<johan__> it does work in konqueror but it is not seen by firefox
<mase_work> johan__: oh ok . erm...
<mase_work> so its working then..jus gotta get firefox to use it
<Ratchet_the_fox> can anyone help me?
<mase_work> i don't really know much about how firefox works.
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: apt-get dist-upgrade should be enoguh
<Ratchet_the_fox> thank you :)
<mase_work> np.
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: wait
<Ratchet_the_fox> yes?
<katie> eaglescreen: i have 8.04, I'm installing medibuntu-- thanks for the tip, I haven't heard of this, hopefully it fixes my issues.. I wasn't having an issue before, but some update or something broke something in all browsers I use now
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: make sure that the /etc/apt/apt-sources.list has been updated for jaunty
<mase_work> it needs to say jaunty not intrepid
<mase_work> then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ratchet_the_fox> how do i check that x_x
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: what was the process that you went through previously to update the system ?
<Ratchet_the_fox> the adept thing that comes up in the task bar
<Riesh> updating seems now almost imppossible - so slow
<EagleScreen> katie: 8.04 has flash version 9, it could be impossible to download now
<katie> what does that mean?
<katie> eaglescreen: yes, something isn't working-- what does that mean? I just saw something about 9.04, I'm looking into an upgrade..
<Ratchet_the_fox> ok adept seem s to be using 8.10 sorces
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: hmm ok. there should be an update manager application which you can run .I don't currently use intrepid or kde 4 so i am not able to direct you GUI wise
<mase_work> Ratchet_the_fox: if you are familiar with vim or nano you can edit the files /etc/apt/sources.list
<mase_work> and make sure that instead of intrepid it says jaunty
<mase_work> and then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<mase_work> but if you can find someone who can help via the gui that might be easier
<EagleScreen> flash is not in medibuntu
<EagleScreen> katie: you have two options, upgrade all the system to Ubuntu 9.04 or add a new repository and install flash from it
<Ratchet_the_fox> what is the comand to upgrade the system?
<EagleScreen> from what version to what version?
<Ratchet_the_fox> 8.10 to 9.04
<EagleScreen> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<katie> eaglescreen: okay, what I really need is to actually diagnose what's going on... my browsers are all freezing for about a minute when loading certain sites (most sites, though), turning javscript off doesn't help, and I didn't have this problem about a month ago... I accidentally put a Jaunty repository on my list about a month ago, which messed some things up... any chance that could have something to do with my browser issues?
<EagleScreen> katie: can you identify that jaunty repository?
<katie> eaglescreen: I've since deleted it... it's not there anymore
<katie> eaglescreen: it might have been an intrepid repository, actually, i'm not sure
<EagleScreen> katie: do you want to keep KDE 3.5?
<katie> eaglescreen: as opposed to what? as long as I have kde and not gnome, I don't know enough about them to care
<faileas> katie: KDE 4, which is a different beast from KDE3
<Ratchet_the_fox> thank you guys :)
<katie> it sounds fine to me, would anything else happen to my system if I got kde 4? would anything be deleted or changed?
<EagleScreen> katie: if you fully upgrade to jaunty, you will change you current KDE by other KDE which is a few different
<faileas> though
<faileas> there's a KDE3 repo IIRC
<katie> eaglescreen: would upgrading to jaunty likely fix my browser problem?
<katie> or at least make it easier to fix?
<EagleScreen> currently jaunty can gives you some problems, refreshing problems in KDE windows and X crashes if you have Intel graphics card
<EagleScreen> katie: I cannot asure that upgrading to juanty will fix your problem
<katie> eaglescreen: how serious are the crashes? how do I check my graphics card manufacturer? i've head it's best to wait for a LTS release... true?
<EagleScreen> yes, may be
<EagleScreen> check your VGA with 'lspci | grep VGA'
<EagleScreen> katie: are your problems limited to flash websites?
<katie> eagle: is my browser issue too general to diagnose? any way I can check whether or not it's flash? I do know also that something on my system is creating a bunch of zombie processes, but I don't know what it is...
<EagleScreen> katie examine the commands 'top' and 'free -m'
<EagleScreen> and good luck and good night, see you tomorrow
<katie> hmm okay, thanks for your help (:
<kde185> ok I was just installing a gnome program (along with what seems to be 20 gnome libs).  My computer had a hard crash and I had to reboot. Now the gnome programs I have (IE firefox, gvim, even vim) don't work.  Is there a way to simply reinstall all of those libs?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<dwidmann> kde185: did the installation complete completely?
<kde185> or perhaps make dpkg/apt go through and verify that everything is installed properly.
<dwidmann> kde185: sudo dpkg --configure -a maybe
<kde185> dwidmann: no, it had downloaded and was in the process of installing packages when the computer crashed
<dwidmann> kde185: okay, sudo dpkg --configure -a **definitely**
<kde185> dwidmann: I did that immediately after rebooting.  It appeared to finish installing things but now firefox, vim, gvim don't work
<kde185> dwidmann: I then uninstalled gvim(unfortunately it didn't remove all of the dependencies that came with it) and tried reinstalling but it didn't fix the issue
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kde185> ok I just thought, maybe it's because I'm using ext4
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<russlar> is it just me, or are the us update servers pegged right now?
<faileas> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<faileas> !no-zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-zap
<faileas> gah
<russlar> 4 hours remaining... I'm leaving it running and going to bed
<faileas> how do you allow control alterate backsapce again?
<russlar> there's a setting in xorg.conf, somewhere.....
<faileas> there's a command
<faileas> i could have sworn i had run
<russlar> yeah, I know what you mean
<russlar> I know it's on kubuntuforums.net somewhere
<talvik> log out option in the menu is shutting down my computer, is anyone experiecing this?
<faileas> i can't switch windows ;p
<p_quarles> faileas: can't switch windows how? what are you doing, and what aspect of it isn't working?
<faileas> p_quarles: the taskbar totally glitched out
<russlar> here's how to turn it on
<russlar> add these 3 lines in xorg.conf:
<p_quarles> faileas: have you restarted plasma?
<russlar> Section "ServerFlags"
<faileas> p_quarles: how?
<russlar> Option "DontZap" "off"
<russlar> EndSection
<p_quarles> faileas: killall plasma && /usr/bin/plasma
<faileas> p_quarles: didn't work
<p_quarles> russlar / faileas : you can also simply run ~$ dontzap --disable
<p_quarles> faileas: did it give you an error message?
<faileas> bingo
<faileas> p_quarles: no process killed
<russlar> faileas: kquitapp plasma
<faileas> dontzap 's not installed? o0
<faileas> wierd, i coulda sworn i had run it
<p_quarles> faileas: hmm; you either 1) mistyped something; 2) don't have a taskbar at all, or 3) are running KDE 3.5.x
<astrobear> hmm, apt-get doesn't have word completion anymore, any idea what i need to install to get it?
<astrobear> i must have uninstalled something
<p_quarles> astrobear: apt-get install bash-completion
<faileas> p_quarles: there's a.. sorta task bar
<astrobear> p_quarles: "bash-completion is already the newest version."
<russlar> there wouldn't happen to be tcsh completion for apt, would there :)
<astrobear> russlar: heh
 * astrobear is using bash
<p_quarles> astrobear: you might try dpkg-reconfigure on it
<russlar> tcsh ftw!
<russlar> luddites of the world, unite!
<p_quarles> faileas: well, don't know what to tell you; without more information, the best I can do is suggest logging out and back in
<astrobear> p_quarles: :P
<astrobear> wish i knew too
<p_quarles> astrobear: if you want better tab-completion, though, you might take zsh for a test drive :)
<astrobear> meh, i'm good :)
<astrobear> i would use urxvt before trying anything else
<astrobear> oh, right
<astrobear> nm
<astrobear> two diff thingies
<astrobear> smtp and mysql have two of my ports open, anyway to figure out what process is using them?
<russlar> ps
<russlar> ps -ef | grep port ?
<astrobear>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<astrobear> 11274 pts/2    00:00:00 bash
<astrobear> 11348 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<Ahmuck-Jr> kubuntu used to have a real nice website.  now it's very generic
<astrobear> ah
<Ahmuck-Jr> what happened to it?  xubuntu even looks better
<russlar> dunno
<russlar> I kinda wish kubuntu wasn't treated as an almost seperate distro
<astrobear> same here
<astrobear> who knows, that may change as kde4 continues maturing?
<astrobear> ps showed mysql process but not what was using it and i still don't know what has the smtp port open
<astrobear> i don't even use smtp
<lorecaster> while trying to run "sudo nvidia-settings" in my fresh install of 9.04, it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig as root to enable my xserver... but then it tells me "Sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found:
<astrobear> ..to send mail
<russlar> is sendmail running?
<agoole> hey all, does anyone else have trouble with their sound in flash in 9.04 ?
<astrobear> i don't see sendmail in top, but i see chipcardd4, which seems to not want to go away after being killed
<russlar> sudo kill -NUKE-FROM-ORBIT chipcardd4
<astrobear> russlar: :)
<astrobear> i would kind of like to live
<russlar> hehe
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to use the Activy Bar plasma widget?
<russlar> that's what a ~/.bashrc is for
<russlar> or, a ~.cshrc
<agoole> does anyone have trouble with flash ?
<agoole> I dont hear any sound on mine
<russlar> not yet
<david_k-cfd> I am having trouble with flash
<russlar> I'll let you know in 21 days ;)
<lorecaster> i don't know yet... but statistically i will :P
<david_k-cfd> I was actually about to try with another browser
<david_k-cfd> with Opera, the flash didn't work
<russlar> what about FF?
<russlar> or konqueror?
<agoole> I installed the adobe tarball, but I can't hear sound, with FF
<lorecaster> i use ff
<david_k-cfd> let me try ff
<lorecaster> mine works flawlessly out of the box, so to speak.
<russlar> agoole: flash is in the repos, get it with aptitude or whatever gui pkg manager we're using now...
<lorecaster> just did my 490 freaking updates with the base install... lol, reminds me of my windows days
<agoole> russlar: I tried taht one as well, sound still didn't work
<russlar> does the sound work in other apps?
<agoole> yes
<russlar> huh
<agoole> I can play java games
<lorecaster> when i first installed ubuntu 9.04, i had to go into my BIOS and disable my onboard sound for it to work in some and not other apps
<agoole> the sounds from kopete works
<lorecaster> even some file formats would not play, while others would. turned off onboard sound, and everything has been cherry since
<agoole> lorecaster: turning it off fixed all your problems ?
<lorecaster> LOL, nothing will ever fix all my problems... but it fixed my sound-not-playing ones
<agoole> hahaha
<agoole> i meant sound wise
<lorecaster> winning the loto and ascending into a being of pure energy wouldn't fix all my problems :P
<agoole> so I guess i should reboot
<lorecaster> but yeah, that helped me 110%... that and restricted-media-extras or whatever it's called
<agoole> but I dont understand
<agoole> i mean, if my sound works in all my other apps, why not flash plugin
<agoole> christ
<lorecaster> reboot, go into your bios settings... if you have an sound card that's internal and not onboard. bios is not something you should play with to gain experience... that can be bad.
<lorecaster> careful your tongue... please. this is a family-friendly forum.
<mase_work> agoole: its the downside of proprietary software.
<agoole> sorry,
<agoole> my apologies
<lorecaster> i've been told off a bunch of times :P
<mase_work> lorecaster:  christ is a naughty word ?
<lorecaster> i'm not even christian, but it's a word to the word.
<lorecaster> it can be to some ears...
<agoole> I shouldn't of said it,
<mase_work> i thought it was a name
<agoole> its been a long day
<lorecaster> it happens :D just being cautionary. try the bios fix, may not even be your problem.
<agoole> ok let me reboot, and disable onboard sound, I dont need it anyways i have a card
<agoole> ok
<lorecaster> anyone know how to fix my nvidia problem?
<lorecaster> while trying to run "sudo nvidia-settings" in my fresh install of 9.04, it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig as root to enable my xserver... but then it tells me "Sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found"
<russlar> what does sudo find / -name nvidia-xconfig
<russlar> say?
<lorecaster> running it now
<ryan-c> So.  I'm running hardy right now.  SHould I upgrade to ibex then jaunty or can i safely go hardy->jaunty?
<russlar> don't know
<lorecaster> russlar: said nothing, just gave me a new command line after about 7 unburdened seconds
<russlar> looks like it's not installed
<lorecaster> so i should apt-get it?
<lorecaster> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<russlar> or aptitude, yes
<russlar> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<lorecaster> e: Couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<lorecaster> am i spelling it wrong?!
<agoole> hello room
<lorecaster> blessings agoole
<agoole> dear irc gods: I will never doubt ye again
<agoole> lorecaster: the bios sound fixed it.
<lorecaster> COOL!! :D
<agoole> also, it fixed the choppyness
<agoole> I thought it was alsa before, but now its all better
<lorecaster> BTW... i'm a newbie, been working with linux for 3 weeks, we were just lucky to have faced the same problem.
<lorecaster> kudos.
<agoole> yeah, i didn't think it was a problem as it all worked in ibex.
<agoole> its weird that with an update its now dependent on the bios
<lorecaster> who knows... but i'm happy for you. now pass on the knowledge bistowed upon you this day. :D
<agoole> also, any of you use the weather widget for the desktop ?
<agoole> hahaha, i will,
<lorecaster> i did for my previous install... it was painless for me. lemme try to get it again
<agoole> I'm not a newbie, i should of figured this out
<lorecaster> right click top panel, add to panel, find and install?
<lorecaster> that's all i did.
<agoole> yes
<agoole> all my info is correct, except for the graphic
<agoole> mine is showing a sun
<mase_work> agoole: what problem were you having ?
<agoole> but its defenitly not sunyn
<agoole> mase_work: oh, the sound was crappy, and didn't work in flash at all,
<agoole> mase_work: disabling the bios sound fixed it
<lorecaster> -beams-
<mase_work> agoole:and only flash had the problem ?
<agoole> yes, mostly,
<agoole> there was some choppyness in the sound overall
<agoole> and my sound didn't work at first, I had to reinstall the sound core packages
<mase_work> do you happen to know what kind of sounnd card/ chipset you have ?
<agoole> yes, its a soundblaster live, but let me get you specifics
<lorecaster> i tried doing sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig
<lorecaster> and then it said "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "nvidia-xconfig""
<russlar> look it up in a gui pkg manager then
<agoole> mase_work: 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<astrobear> is there a way to just close the port and whatever is using it?
<lorecaster> russlar i see dozens of names...
<russlar> pick one
<agoole> lorecaster: what are you trying to do ?
<mase_work> agoole:  cool thanks.
<agoole> the sound still isn't perfect
<agoole> I can hear scratching sometimes
<lorecaster> i wanted to get my dual monitors working again, but sudo nvidia-settings tells me i need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig, but it's not installed. apt-get and aptitide says it's not installed... so now i'm in synaptic and i don't know what i need to install.
<agoole> lol
<agoole> nvidia-xconfig should be there ?
<agoole> type it in
<agoole> without the sudo
<lorecaster> in terminal or synaptic? syn has 40 entries
<agoole> in terminal
<agoole> just type, nv, and touble tap the tab button,
<agoole> it should auto complete to all the entries you have
<agoole> starting with nv
<JB_> is anyone having probs with gnome wireless in 9.04 but work okay in KDE
<lorecaster> wonderufl :) says to install nvidia-glx-180 doing so now
<agoole> lorecaster: is that compatible with your graphics card ?
<lorecaster> yepyep, i knew that one already. didn't know to install it.
<agoole> oh haha
<lorecaster> that, and my downlaod rates from installers have been garbage. 10kb, 5kb, and fluxuationg wildly...
<lorecaster> downloads from anything else but ubuntu sources have been steller
<agoole> thats because today is a big day
<lorecaster> must be the hundred-million people downloading stuff :P
<agoole> everyone is updating
<lorecaster> yeah
<agoole> its normal
<lorecaster> took 7 hours to get the 490 updates
<lorecaster> i figured they'd be packaged with the base-installer
<agoole> I just needed my computer to be working before the weekend, so I decided to do it tonight
<agoole> a lot of things weren't packaged,
<lorecaster> Goddess teaches patience, and thank Her for that! :D been working on this for 14 hours
<agoole> i copied everything i needed from my old install....except for one thing.
<agoole> i forgot my bookmarks :S
<lorecaster> LMAO! me too
<lorecaster> I have two partitions... 1.2 terabytes for storage, and 100gb for my install filesystem
<agoole> I lost all my links to articles about encryption and mysql hints and all
<agoole> nice ncie
<agoole> i have a 500gb external,
<lorecaster> my externals keep dying... but this seems a little offtopic :P
<agoole> and a 80gb for my computer,
<agoole> haha
<lorecaster> shame on an experienced user like yourself. i have an excuse!
<mase_work> hey guys, could someone who is running jaunty please tell me which version of the intel graphics driver is currently in the repository / installed
<agoole> mase_work: what do you mean ?
<agoole> which package do you want to check ?
<mase_work> agoole: it's called xorg-video-intel i think
<mase_work> i just need the major and minor version number
<mase_work> so not the ubuntu specific one but the intel version no
<lorecaster> agoole : VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<agoole> ok gimme a sec
<agoole> lorecaster: be right with you, gimme a min
<lorecaster> thanks
<david_k-cfd> HEEEELLLLLPPP!!!! FLash is not working, I uninstall it and install it again from the repos and no luck
<david_k-cfd> would it make any difference if I try it manual?
<mase_work> agoole: if its too much of a hassle then i can just trawl the packages manually
<agoole> mase_work: it says its version 2.6.3
<mase_work> agoole: awesome thanks
<agoole> david_k-cfd: install it from the adobe website after removing the repo package
<agoole> lorecaster: ok so what happend ?
<lorecaster> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<david_k-cfd> ageele: thanks....ok, will do that
<cweagans> anybody know how to create an ad-hoc wireless network in 9.04?
<luis_> Hi. I'm downloading the upgrade to 9.04 and it's coming quite slow. Any suggestion to speed it up? Maybe changing repos?
<agoole> lorecaster: and this is after you installed those drivers eh ?
<lorecaster> yep
<MushroomKingdom> I cant compile gettext on 9.04
<agoole> luis_: can't, its just a busy day for the servers, just have to wait
<agoole> lorecaster: uninstall those drivers, clearly they weren't the proper ones
<lorecaster> instruct me/ :$
<agoole> or gimme a sec
<agoole> haha
<david_k-cfd> agoole: is version 10 ok for flash? well, it is the only one, isn't it?
<cweagans> luls_: you could download the install disk via Bit Torrent. Doesn't help much if you are just upgrading, but I got my disk in like 25 minutes =P
<agoole> david_k-cfd: yeah, tahts the latest version
<agoole> lorecaster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<agoole> lorecaster: type that, it might fix it
<neptunepink> The installer still fails, as usual.
<lorecaster> done
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, this is my 4th hour of using linux and I am lost
<Riesh> still impossible to make a static IP wireless connection with network-manager ... :-( ...
<agoole> lorecaster: ok, now type , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx
<lorecaster> agoola: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090424020041
<agoole> lorecaster: thats ok
<lorecaster> sudo: /etc/init.d/kdm: command not found
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: whats wrong ?
<MushroomKingdom> im compiling things and installing things but I honestly have no idea what the hell I'm doing. I want firefox to work and I want irssi to work but I don't have glib installed, and then I need gettext, but gettext wont compile
<agoole> lorecaster: are you running kde ?
<lorecaster> gnome
<agoole> lorecaster: oh jeesh, my bad,
<agoole> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<faileas> MushroomKingdom: why not use the packages?
<lorecaster> gnome was the default for the install... didn't even decide
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: just use the packages...
<MushroomKingdom> packages
<MushroomKingdom> where do I get these
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: what version are you using right now ?
<faileas> lorecaster: if you got the ubuntu disk, yes. You can always install kubuntu-desktop
<MushroomKingdom> 9.04
<agoole> ok
<agoole> open a terminal MushroomKingdom
<agoole> have you used a terminal before ?
<MushroomKingdom> sorry this is my first time using linux. It meant to be a dual boot but i fucked up
<MushroomKingdom> yes, i was using it to comile things.
<agoole> haha s'ok, don't worry
<agoole> did you erase your other partition
<agoole> ?
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<agoole> no no, I was asking
<MushroomKingdom> i pretty much put the disk in, forgot to partition
<agoole> ok
<agoole> so you don't konw
<MushroomKingdom> :P yep
<agoole> lets see
<agoole> open up a terminal
<agoole> do you have one open ?
<MushroomKingdom> ah well, it looks like can access all my files off my external drives fine so no biggie
<MushroomKingdom> ok open
<agoole> type this:
<agoole> sudo apt-get install firefox irssi
<agoole> that should install your packages, without compiling
<MushroomKingdom> :O
<agoole> they're precompiled for most ubuntu systems
<MushroomKingdom> awesome
<MushroomKingdom> :D my savior
<MushroomKingdom> here I am trying to find all the files I need lols
<agoole> if you want to look for a package, you can type: sudo aptitude search blahblabhah
<agoole> that will return any packages with that keyword
<MushroomKingdom> oo ok
<agoole> then you just install it
<MushroomKingdom> :D I can't believe its that easy
<agoole> what was the other package you wanted ? gettext ?
<david_k-cfd> agoole, it works now, thanks a lot
<agoole> david_k-cfd: no problem :)
<MushroomKingdom> yeah i have the source files
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: did you check and see if there was a package already ?
<MushroomKingdom> i will in a sec
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: ok, I just checked, its in the repositories, so you should install the package
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: and not the source
<MushroomKingdom> excellent
<agoole> its always better to try the package first, and not the source
<MushroomKingdom> ok :)
<MushroomKingdom> I wrote down what you said for future reference
<agoole> i love being online at 1.30am, thats when people need the most help, haha
<russlar> hooray bleary eyed!
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: eventually, you will have typed it so often you'll just remember
<MushroomKingdom> thats odd.. I cant install it
<agoole> haha hooray bleary eyeed!
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: can't install what ? gettext ?
<MushroomKingdom> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MushroomKingdom> yeah
<agoole> oh
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: ps -ef | grep apt
<MushroomKingdom> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MushroomKingdom> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<agoole> you're problably installing something else at the same time
<agoole> you
<MushroomKingdom> ohhhh
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<MushroomKingdom> im still getting irssi
<agoole> you'll have to wait, you can only install once per session
<agoole> exactly,
<lorecaster> i wish i knew it was a reboot command :P it froze when it tested battery
<MushroomKingdom> thats why. alright
<MushroomKingdom> :D thank you so much
<agoole> had I known you wanted gettext, i would of appended it to your list
<MushroomKingdom> :P
<agoole> lorecaster: hahaha, we were still trying to help you, after you disapeared
<MushroomKingdom> ummmmm ok so then i can delete all of the source files i downloaded?
<lorecaster> you gave me a reboot command, silly
<ash26x> hey gang, i'm thining about trying KDE, haven't used it in years
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: yes, delete those
<agoole> lorecaster: a reboot command ?
<ash26x> does the kubuntu release use the new notifications system in 9.04?
<faileas> MushroomKingdom: yes
<lorecaster> whatever it was you gave me last, set my computer into a reset and i couldn't get out of it
<russlar> ash26x: you mean the Gnome ones from Ubuntu?
<agoole> lorecaster: oh weird, s'ok,
<MushroomKingdom> ok, sweet thank you
<lorecaster> xconfig still fails
<Hirato> hai, I'm curious as to why half of my KDE isntallation wants to just dissapear when I try to uninstall libpulse0
<lorecaster> will be back and forth, boiling some snacks :P rockin ramen
<ash26x> right, the ubuntu gnome has a notification system
<russlar> ash26x: KDE4.2 has it's own notification system, which is very very similar to the new ubuntu one
<ash26x> is that gnome specific
<agoole> Hirato: its a dependency ??
<ash26x> or is it also in klubuntu
<ash26x> ohhh
<Hirato> agoole well it's causing sound device lockig problems for me :p
<ash26x> so it's gnome specific, but KDE has their own bag
<ash26x> gotcha
<russlar> ash26x: From what I've seen, the new gnome one looks just like growl for mac
<russlar> the KDE one is much more functional
<agoole> Hirato: hum....describe your sound problems ?
<ash26x> i don't mind that
<MushroomKingdom> cause i was trying to install glib, gettext, expat, and ncurses because the source files told me it was needed
<russlar> notifications can be stacked
<agoole> Hirato: do you have onboard sound ? I had to disable mine from the bios to fix my problems
<ash26x> i'mma just give the live disk a try
<russlar> yes
<Hirato> agoole I can no longer have amarok running side by side with another app taht uses say, libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<lorecaster> so... agoole... ideas?
<Hirato> (and them both having sound that is)
<agoole> lorecaster: what kind of card do you have ?
<lorecaster> nvidia 8600
<agoole> Hirato: do you have onboard sound ? try disabling it
<agoole> lorecaster: huh, nice card,
<agoole> lorecaster: let me check the documentation
<lorecaster> wanna upgrade. i also wanna get a third monitor... a 22" :D
<Hirato> agoole, that's beside the point, I manually deleted all the fiels the lib installed, and it solved all ym sound woes, so why's it a dependency?
<Hirato> why can't I uninstall it? why did I have to uninstall it's files manually?
<agoole> Hirato: you shouldn't delete those files manually...
<agoole> Hirato: its bad news for dependencies
<agoole> Hirato: whats the file you want to delete again ?
<russlar> Hirato: sudo aptitude autoclean
<Hirato> it's a lib, libpulse0
<russlar> don't delete that
<agoole> lorecaster: ok, are you around ?
<agoole> lorecaster: going to try something with you, because your card is so new,
<Hirato> why not? it's only causing problems for me
<agoole> Hirato: that doesn't mean that it will fix anything
<lorecaster> coolies
<Hirato> but manually deleting the confs and shared objects it placed about did fix'fix' ym problem
<MushroomKingdom> :/ heh its gonna take me a bit to get used to this single click business
<MushroomKingdom> is there a way to change that?
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: system settings, then keyboard and mouse
<agoole> lorecaster: ready ?
<MushroomKingdom> ah, thank you
<lorecaster> been ready for ages ;)
<lorecaster> i was BORN ready
<agoole> lorecaster: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: also, avoid the mouse and you won't have to "click" :P
<agoole> lorecaster: sry, was giving you a chance to make some ramen, haha
<Hirato> so I want to know why it's a dependency that'll take half of KDE with it, while I don't need it - or want it
<raylu> agoole: you won't need gcc, and why 3.4?
<lorecaster> already slupin
<lorecaster> slurpin
<agoole> raylu: I dont know, i'm simply following the procedure online for getting his 8600 to work,
<MushroomKingdom> :P 4th hour of linux im still attached to things
<agoole> raylu: do you ahve a better method ?
<agoole> Hirato: remove it and you will most likely break your install
<raylu> agoole: geforce 8600? doesn't that work out of the box with nvidia-glx?
<lorecaster> it did last time :S
<agoole> I thought it just crashed ?
<agoole> didn't you just install the glx drivers ?
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, I use a xbox 360 as a joypad, will Kubuntu recognise it?
<lorecaster> yeah, thought it was the 180 drivers...
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: haha, it'll take some tweaking, but I think so
<agoole> lorecaster: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<raylu> agoole, lorecaster: crashed = system unresponsive or X11 crashed?
<MushroomKingdom> agoole: thats fine, I dont mind tweaking as long as I dont need to buy something new :D
<lorecaster> as in ... when it was testing system battery, it hung for about 8-10 minutes
<agoole> raylu: his X won't load, creates an incomplete xorg.conf
<raylu> agoole: with X -configure?
<agoole> raylu: we tried, and still didn't start, according to him
<lorecaster> says i need to install one of the GLX files... 96, 71, 180 or 173
<MushroomKingdom> brb
<raylu> agoole: er, no, that was a question
<Hirato> but I did delete libpulse0's files without any ill effects, heck it solved my issue as I mentioned, games that use the alsa build of libsdl have sound, amarok has sound, even vlc has sound - all at the same time, which I couldn't do before with libpulse0's files in tact as they were before
<raylu> agoole: you said that it "creates" an incomplete xorg.conf. X doesn't by itself that I know of
<agoole> raylu: now, but he tried installing drivers, and then broke his xorg.conf file i think
<lorecaster> lol, leave it to me
<bendodge> are the upgrade servers swamped?
<agoole> bendodge: yes. haha
<raylu> agoole, lorecaster: i'd generate another one with X -configure
<Hirato> so I still don't know why the KDE packages are as dependant on ti as they are
<raylu> agoole, lorecaster: and then use nvidia-xconfig
<russlar> bendodge: you're able to specify one
<agoole> raylu: nvidia-xconfig said to install those drivers, which broke his xorg.conf
<agoole> raylu: unless i'm mistaken
<bendodge> russiar: idk, i'm using the GUI upgrader since apt-get dist-upgrade was acting just like apt-get upgrade
<raylu> nvidia-xconfig merely looks at your existing xorg.conf and generates a new one that should load it
<MushroomKingdom> :/ I cannot find the irssi I just installed
<lorecaster> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<raylu> bendodge: try aptitude dist-upgrade
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: it's a cli app
<MushroomKingdom> what does that mean?
<raylu> lorecaster: right... you have to kill X first
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: run it from command line
<raylu> MushroomKingdom: cli = command line interface. open up konsole and type irssi
<MushroomKingdom> ohhh
<lorecaster> how do i? :$
<johnricher> Hi all... I have an HP dv8000 notebook and cannot get wireless working.... any direction?
<MushroomKingdom> is there a way to have like an icon for it?
<lorecaster> clear
<agoole> lorecaster: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lorecaster> oops, nm
<bendodge> raylu: is there any point to starting over?
<raylu> lorecaster: exit everything first. ctrl+alt+f1, killall kdm
<raylu> bendodge: starting what over?
<raylu> bendodge: oh, you're already using the gui app; i guess not
<bendodge> the upgrade
<bendodge> kk
<raylu> lorecaster: actually, what agoole said is better
<agoole> lorecaster: you're using gnome right ?
<raylu> except invoke-rc.d is preferred over /etc/init.d
<Hirato> what's wrong with sudo pkill gdm?
<agoole> Hirato: its better to stop than to kill, if you don't have to
<Hirato> oh well, I suppose it's easier to issue a start than a init 1 :D
<agoole> raylu: lorecaster just got rebooted again, haha
<bendodge> anyone who's upgraded know if the Kickoff keyboard focus bugfix is live?
<Hirato> I'm gonig to enjoy my sound nirvana now (till there's a patch for libpulse0...), see ya
<raylu> how do i get transparency in konsole?
<lorecaster> i had NO idea where i just was when i hit crtl + alt + f1... but i didn't know i'd go away from this window and lost that code... i couldn't even get out of it, so i rebooted... when i got back, i got into my nvidia x-server settings fine :|
<agoole> lorecaster: so you're ok ?
<lorecaster> uhh... seems that way?
<agoole> raylu: transparancy with what ? just he window ?
<russlar> lorecaster: that was TTY1
<agoole> lorecaster: i think you're back to your original settings,
<lorecaster> i thought it said "talk to you later" ... i'm so green
<faileas> lol
<agoole> hahaha
<luce> 测试
<russlar> It's not green
<agoole> you can have multiple sessions, all code
<agoole> explore a bit
<lorecaster> i'd get offended... but i'm laughing too
<faileas> 'code' ?
<bendodge> raylu: i think you'd have to set it custom in a compositor plugin
<agoole> use ctrl alt f1, then do that with f7 to come back to X
<russlar> faileas: CLI session
<lorecaster> f7, duely noted.
<faileas> lorecaster: its called a virtual terminal. generally the one that your x session runs in is the 7th one.
<agoole> lorecaster: your 'graphics' are on f7,
<lorecaster> aff
<agoole> lorecaster: but if you need to, you can use f1 to f6 and what not to use
<bendodge> raylu: idk about kde4's new compositor, but Compiz Fusion could specify transparency settings for individual windows
<raylu> bendodge: i don't intend to install compiz since xmonad is my window manager
<lorecaster> *ahh... neat. I promise, I will learn in time. :D i remember in 8.10 i could ctrl + alt + bkspc and boot to a login screen to reboot my servers... what do i do here? that doesn't work
<agoole> raylu: can't you right click on the window, and select window behavior ? and simply enable it from there ?
<bendodge> raylu: oops :P
<agoole> crtl alt backspace eh ?
<lorecaster> it worked in 8.1
<raylu> agoole: what? konsole?
<agoole> raylu: you want to set transparency for the konsole window I though
<raylu> agoole: yes. i don't have "window behavior." i have effects off, by the way
<p_quarles> lorecaster: sudo dontzap --disable if you want to bring it back; that key-combo was blocked by default in 9.04
<agoole> lorecaster: alt ctrl backspace was disabled by X i think
<ash26x> the
<ash26x> wow, auto replace is sweet
<lorecaster> coolies. i happen to like it :D prevents a full system reboot like M$
<MushroomKingdom> hmmmm apparently I cant have transparent backgrounds they arent supported
<bendodge> lorecaster: you can also log off and restart X from the menu
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: you can
<russlar> it's just a universal setting
<lorecaster> that's what i've ended up doing :P
<agoole> raylu: yeah, I dont know how to help you without window effectst
<MushroomKingdom> it tells me my browser isnt supporting it
<russlar> active windows/inactive windows/moving pictures
<russlar> huh?
<MushroomKingdom> I can't have transparent backgrounds it's telling me
<agoole> hum... a fresh install and firefox doesn't die normally...weird
<russlar> agoole: firefox has been replaced with zombiefox for jaunty
<russlar> you didn't get the memo?
<agoole> lol zombiefox ?
<russlar> or undeadfox
<agoole> which one are you using ?
<russlar> I've seen it happen when you install FF from their website, instead of from the repos
<MushroomKingdom> o.O how do I quickly look for folders, in the console?
<agoole> i used the repo
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: what are you looking for ?
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: use ls
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: find
<MushroomKingdom> ls?
<agoole> it will list all
<russlar> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<raylu> agoole: ok, i turned them on; i don't think it made a difference, though
<MushroomKingdom> im looking for an irssi folder to put my theme in it
<agoole> raylu: you should be able to enable transparency there
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: ls will list, find will search wherever you tell it
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: do this: sudo find / -name irssi
<MushroomKingdom> ok thank you
<agoole> and the directory you're looking for is in ~/.irssi/
<russlar> MushroomKingdom: what that does is find at / (slash) where name is irssi
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/share/menu/irssi
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/share/doc/irssi
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/share/irssi
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/bin/irssi
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/lib/irssi
<agoole> no no no
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: you're folder is in ~/.irssi/
<russlar> agoole: unless it doesn;t exist yet
<MushroomKingdom> found it :D
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: those up above are all the package and binary folders
<raylu> agoole: yeah, i'm pretty sure xmonad makes it so that i don't have transparency
<agoole> raylu: let me look it up
<russlar> raylu: you aren't using kwin?
<raylu> russlar: nope.
<MushroomKingdom> o.O i cant move things into the folder
<agoole> raylu: http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Frequently_asked_questions#How_do_I_use_compositing_with_xmonad.3F
<agoole> raylu: it says you can use transparency
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: which folder ?
<MushroomKingdom> into the themes folder
<agoole> which folder specifically are you trying to copy to ?
<MushroomKingdom> /usr/share/irssi/themes
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: I dont think tahts the proper folder...
<agoole> i looked it up online
<agoole> the folder is in your home directory
<MushroomKingdom> i cannot find the ~/.irssi/ folder
<MushroomKingdom> home.. k
<MushroomKingdom> i dont see it in the home dir
<agoole> the tilda (~) just means in your home directory
<agoole> and the dot means its hidden
<MushroomKingdom> ah
<agoole> make sure you can view hidden files
<agoole> open up a terminal
<agoole> and lets check if its there
<MushroomKingdom> k
<lorecaster> #vbox
<agoole> in the terminal,type irssi
<agoole> so that at least we'll run it once
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<agoole> then exit, by typing /exit
<MushroomKingdom> kk
<agoole> then, lets move to the folder, so : cd ~/.irssi/
<MushroomKingdom> ooo
<agoole> did that work ?
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: then it does exist,
<MushroomKingdom> :D ok
<agoole> so where is this theme ?
<agoole> where did you download it ?
<MushroomKingdom> in my documents
<agoole> ok,
<agoole> so
<agoole> lets move it to your irssi folder
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<agoole> mv /home/username/documents/theme ~/.irssi/
<agoole> or you can move it with dolphin.
<MushroomKingdom> how do I see invisible folders in dolphin?
<agoole> the shortcut key is alt+,
<agoole> i think
<agoole> or go into the menu
<agoole> in view, select the view hidden files
<agoole> the shortcut is actually alt+.
<MushroomKingdom> ah ok thank you
<agoole> now
<agoole> in irssi
<agoole> you have to set the theme, don't forget
<raylu> agoole: well, konsole thinks i can, but i still don't see transparency
<MushroomKingdom> yep :D ty
<russlar> MIT's giant internet pipe FTW!
<agoole> raylu: well I tried, lol, I dont know anything about that layout manager
<MushroomKingdom> ok, trying it now
<agoole> i'm using irssi right now
<agoole> anyone using the current weather widget ?
<MushroomKingdom> brb
<lavallee> wewt it works
<MushroomKingdom> now I just have to get the transparent window working
<mphilpot> Under "Add Widgets" -> "Install from file" why is superkaramba (.skz) no longer listed?
<mphilpot> It was in 08.10
<agoole> mphilpot: i don't think they have ported to jaunty yet
<mphilpot> Ahh... so an update later?
<agoole> mphilpot: probably,
<chx> hi. i am trying to upgrade to jaunty , but first, intrepid, aptitude dist-upgrade suggests http://ubuntu.privatepaste.com/9cCwLeQg6x this
<agoole> mphilpot: but you can still look for widgets
<chx> and i do not like kubuntu-desktop being removed, not at all.
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, is there something I should install for transparency?
<mphilpot> right... the one I wanted (Oxygen system monitor) is only a .skz files
<mphilpot> I'll try again after the first round of updates
<agoole> chx: are you following the instructions online ?
<mphilpot> Thanks though!
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: what do you mean ?
<MushroomKingdom> agoole: I would like to have a transparent konsole
<MushroomKingdom> rather than the black
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: sure, right click on the window
<chx> agoole: i just search-replaced hardy to intreprid in apt.sources, ran aptitude update and tehn aptitude dist-upgrade. Pretty usual. But, i gues the KDE4 transition causes some gimmicks and I am not sure whether the removal of kdebase-kio-plugins leaves a functional system...
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<agoole> chx: let me look up some instructions
<agoole> chx: you have hardy ? or intrepid ?
<chx> hardy.
<chx> want to go jaunty.
<chx> but from what i read, the road goes through intreprid.
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: right click on the window bar, and click window behavior, enable effects, and go from there
<doleyb> chx: yeah you don't need kdebase-kio-plugins for 9.04
<chx> I think I will go to sleep
<chx> and let it download.
<agoole> chx: haha, good idea,
<agoole> chx: but yeah, you are doing the right thing
<agoole> chx: just use adept manager
<agoole> and it will guide you
<chx> it wants to download 973MB in 1005 packages.
<agoole> s'ok, because theres the new kde with it,
<agoole> you're going from kde3 to kde4
<chx> hm, 2mbyte/s says 8min.
<Surlent777> hi, I'm using standard Ubuntu here, 8.10, wanting to upgrade to 9.04, but I love Amarok 1.4, and hate Amarok 2. If I go into Synaptic and tell it to force the version of Amarok and it's two engine packages, should I be ok when I upgrade, or is it likely to screw something up?
<chx> i know
<chx> that's why i skipped intreprid.
<chx> :)
<Ratchet_the_fox> what is the site for the 3rd party pakages again
<MushroomKingdom> agoole: Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<MushroomKingdom> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<chx> Surlent777: huh, wha's the problem with amarok2?
<chx> Surlent777: just asking, i am about to upgrde too
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: haha, i'd love to help more, but its almost 3am, i need sleep, lol
<Surlent777> chx: Lacking features, and horribly ugly UI (I tested the Kubuntu daily CD a few days a go to get a feel for it)
<agoole> i agree, its pretty ugly,
<MushroomKingdom> agoole: ok :) thank you for all your help
<agoole> MushroomKingdom: no problem, anytime, glad you switched to linux :)
<MushroomKingdom> :D
<chx> agoole: is there a way to pre-download the jaunty packages while i am asleep or I can only do that once the dist-upgrade finished for intrerpid?
<agoole> night all
<MushroomKingdom> night
<chx> night
<Surlent777> I feel they should have just left the basic UI intact, and just oxygenated it a bit, or whatever, but I'm not a developer, and I don't really know why they did what they did...all I want for now is the fully-functional player I like, although I'll consider checking out the new version as it gets more developed
<agoole> chx: I dont know, can you afford to do a clean isntall ?
<chx> huuuuh
<agoole> chx: can you backup your files and erase the whole drive and start from a clean install ?
<chx> i guess i could save /var/www to /home
<chx> agoole: i guess i could.
<chx> agoole: cleaner, isnt it.
<agoole> saving it to /home wouldn't actually save anything, after a format....
<Surlent777> I really need to do a clean install someday...I've been using the same stuff since 6.06
<chx> i am not formatting the drives, just .
<chx> i am not formatting the drives, just /
<agoole> chx: yes, because you're skipping, i'd suggest a clean install, if you have a external drive or something to backup your files
 * chx counts his drives
<Ratchet_the_fox> um i have a problem
<chx> i have about a few... terabytes... in external disks.
<agoole> chx: can you backup your files and then format and do a clean install ?
<agoole> chx: if you can, then i recommend that,
<chx> agoole: why i can't keep /home :) ?
<Surlent777> but anyway, should I be fine if I just tell Synaptic to force the versions of amarok and it's two engine packages?
<chx> agoole: that would save me a ton of trouble.
<agoole> chx: if you don't want to, then follow the adept manager wizard
<agoole> chx: you can, if you back it up onto another drive somewhere else
<chx> thanks. and good night.
<Ratchet_the_fox> i just upgraded to Juanty and i cant get Flash videos to play on youtube in firefox it says no drivers for them are installed but when i checked the restricted driveres are instaled
<agoole> chx: because if you format your drive you'll loose everything, including /home
<agoole> Ratchet_the_fox: the restricted drivers didn't work for me either, try installing the package from the adobe website
<ryan-c> how do i list packages that are installed but not in the repositories?
<agoole> ryan-c: aptitude search whatever
<agoole> and the list with I
<agoole> next to them are the installed ones
<ryan-c> uh
<Surlent777> ryan-c: In Synaptic you can go and hit the Origin button...maybe try looking for something similar in Adept?
<ryan-c> Command line?
<agoole> ryan-c: not familiar? then use the adept system
<agoole> ok night all
<agoole> exit
<ryan-c> And I'm looking for a way to list all packages that are installed that are not in jaunty
<Surlent777> should I be fine if I just tell Synaptic to force the versions of amarok and it's two engine packages?
<Surlent777> or will this likely mess something up upon upgrading?
<Ratchet_the_fox> yay that fixed it thanks :)
<Surlent777> meh, screw it...I'll just do it
<ibrar> How to upgrade 9.10beta to 9.10
<lorecaster> while trying to install my brother 465cn drivers, i did the sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  --force-architecture mfc465cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb command, but it says cannot create directory, no such file or director.
<lorecaster> -tear-
<MushroomKingdom> brb
<ibrar> How to upgrade 9.10beta to 9.10
<tsimpson> ibrar: just do a normal package update
<tsimpson> !already
<ubottu> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release already
<bvance> 9.04 issue-> eth0 doesn't show up in the control panel
<bvance> the Wired Connections tab doesn't list any nics
<johnnypea> hello, please what is an alternative for "gnome-vfs" in kubunut?
<bvanhoorn> Hallo
<ryan_> #irc.coldfront.net
<ryan_> #yb
<husayn> when i type    "sudo ifconfig eth0:1 172.16.1.74 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"  i get an ip on the eth0:1 interface but when i restart the pc ..its gone
<husayn> how to save this thing
<kb9vqf> husayn: Look into the /etc/network/interfaces for manual configuration of network settings
<husayn> means i need to edit a document file ?
<robin0800> husayn: you need to tick the box that says connect automaticaly in the wired dialog
<husayn> i have done that
<husayn> how to assign metric to a specific interface ?
<robin0800> husayn: thats lost on a reboot?
<husayn> i was talking about 1 interface but i have 2 gateways having 2 different ip ... so i will make 2 interface , 1 physical and one subinterface so that i can connect to both networks
<robin0800> husayn: you need settings/ networking
<husayn> so i need to assign metric to 1st interface of 1 and second to 2 .. so how to assign metric
<husayn> I am in etc/network/intefaces
<husayn> i am edititing that file
<robin0800> usr the gui
<husayn> ok if i use the GUI.. tell me how to assign 2 ip on a inteface
<husayn> like in windows i can by going to advance tab and then assign multiple ip and multiple gateways
<husayn> i need to have 2 ip on my inteface  172.16.1.74 and 192.168.1.74
<johnnypea> vfs
<robin0800> use mabnual settig in gui
<johnnypea> please how can I install GIO/GVFS
<johnnypea>  
<Daskreech> johnnypea: gnomelibs
<johnnypea> sry I meant KIO, I want it for kubuntu :)
<lorecaster> i just ran sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  --force-architecture  mfc465cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb and it says it cannot create directory -cries-
<Daskreech> johnnypea: kdelibs
<raylu> is there a way i can resize things on my panel?
<johnnypea> Daskreech: I can just add throuhg "Add and Remove Software"?
<Daskreech> raylu: For example ?
<Daskreech> johnnypea: If you have KDE installed then you have KIO already
<raylu> Daskreech: i'd take a screenshot, but i can't at the moment o.0
<Daskreech> raylu: Jsut tell me what you want to resize
<raylu> Daskreech: i have a vertical panel and i want the clock to be shorter
<raylu> the ability to take screenshots would be nicer, though :D
<johnnypea> Daskreech: aha , I just need some altarnative to "gnome-vfs" - maybe I am asking the wrong thing, sorry I am completly new to this
<Daskreech> johnnypea: No you are correct. What do you need?
<Daskreech> raylu: ksnapshot
<lorecaster> anyone? printers? anyone?
<Daskreech> If you have the pastebin plasmoid up just drag the screenshot there
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<selcuk> hi
<lorecaster> i understand that, but i'm having some technical difficulties who's answer i cannot find in there... it appears to be an access error
<raylu> Daskreech: nice, thanks
<Daskreech> lorecaster: What's the error?
<lorecaster> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/mfc465cn': No such file or directory
<Daskreech> raylu: If you have the pastebin plasmoid it auto uploads it to a Imagepastebin and then copies the URL for the image into the clipboard
<johnnypea> Daskreech: I would like to use Bluefish http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html feature to edit files right from FTP and I read there I need something like that
<Daskreech> lorecaster: that happens when you do what?
<Daskreech> Bluefish is neither Gnome nor KDE I'm not sure how they would handle it
<lorecaster> sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all  --force-architecture  mfc465cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<tbr281> How do i downgrade to 8.10 from 9.04?
<johnnypea> Daskreech: "Support for remote files using gnome-vfs (depending on your gnome-vfs setup, you'll have FTP, SFTP, HTTP, HTTPS, WebDAV, Samba and more). The development version uses GIO/GVFS to open remote files."
<Daskreech> tbr281: painfully
<lorecaster> (giggle @ dask)
<Daskreech> lorecaster: That's a lot of force where did you get the deb ?
<lorecaster> from the brother website
<Daskreech> johnnypea: Then you need GVFS :-)
<lorecaster> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_prn1a.html
<nixternal> lorecaster: which version of Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> johnnypea: You will need the development versionit seems
<lorecaster> ubuntu 9.04
<nixternal> that driver has been replaced as the mfc465 has been obsoleted
<nixternal> lorecaster: sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<lorecaster> i bought mine brand new 3 months ago :P it's an awesome printer
<lorecaster> shame on them!
<lorecaster> thanks nix
<nixternal> hehe, no prob :)
<lorecaster> running
<lorecaster> will let you know when it finishes it's thing
<johnnypea> Daskreech: yes I have Bluefish SVN but when I am searching for GVFS there is lot of them
<silver_swords> lorecaster:  there are drivers at their website
<nixternal> thanks, if that doesn't work then we need to file a boog, but iirc, it does work as a friend of mine may have had that same brother printer
<lorecaster> silver: i've got the drivers... but the site said this was the proper process for linux. am i reading the wrong material?
<Daskreech> johnnypea: Searching for them? what are you looking for? YOu should just be able to open a FTP link once you have the Gnome libs instaleld
<rubso> hi guys
<Daskreech> nixternal: Which package would have GIO support ?
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<raylu> Daskreech: http://foor.res.cmu.edu/f/snapshot1.png
<Daskreech> !hi | rubso
<ubottu> rubso: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<johnnypea> Daskreech: i dont know which one I should install
<rubso> i just installed kubuntu 9.04 on my netbook, then i tried to activate my wifi driver through System > Hardware Drivers. but nothing happens when i click on Activate.
<Daskreech> raylu: eww yeah that's kinda icky
<rubso> and it says "This driver is not activated"
<raylu> Daskreech: in gnome, it displays the clock sideways, which is worse :P
<raylu> at least i can read it now
<silver_swords> i dont know really.. but i do know this, they are a mess. my sister has one and it took her ages to giggure it out.
<johnnypea> Daskreech: gvfs-1.2.2..."userspace virtual-system...could it be it?
<Daskreech> Yeah Gnome is kinky for side panels
<silver_swords> figgure
<lorecaster> Debian 64 bit version, Ubuntu 64 bit version.... ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed.
<Daskreech> johnnypea: Sounds good :)
<Daskreech> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 276 kB, installed size 3008 kB
<nixternal> Daskreech: GIO looks to be served via GLib
<Daskreech> !info glib
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in jaunty
<lorecaster> even after me installing restricted extras, i still cannot play some of my music :(
<Daskreech> Which music?
<lorecaster> MP3's
<lorecaster> mostly techno and folk ;)
<Daskreech> you installed libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<Daskreech> Oh Techno
<Daskreech> Yeah that's probably why it won't play
<lorecaster> (heart) techno
 * Daskreech ducks
<lorecaster> everyone's entitled to thier opinions dask, as long as they coincide with mine.
<Daskreech> As long as it's black
<lorecaster> black techno?
<lorecaster> sounds harsh :P
<Daskreech> Henry Ford reference
<Daskreech> Though I guess a George Bush Reference would be even more obskure :)
<lorecaster> before my time perhaps? my fiance says i still have 'that new car smell'
<raylu> so, my current annoyances are the height of items on my vertical panel and the login/logout sound
<Daskreech> change the login sound?
<robin0800> raylu: you can resize icons and change or remove sound events
<Daskreech> It's not an icon :)
<robin0800> Daskreech: resize panel?
<lorecaster> \/\/00+!!! pwn giggity! printer works! scratch item 151 off today's glitchlist!!!
<Daskreech> Yeah but that's more funky than it needs to be
<Daskreech> I'd replace it with a Analog clock personally :)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i use the fuzzy one
<Daskreech> I used to till the banned it at work
<faileas> aww
<faileas> why?
<Daskreech> Cause they would ask the time and I'd tell them
<raylu> robin0800: not icons, panel widgets
<lorecaster> you're mean spirited, dask ;) don't ever change
<raylu> robin0800: but where would i remove sound events?
<jtmoney> hey guys, started playing with an old laptop today... i previously added a PPA for experimental KDE packages, and have since removed it... how do i get back to the official kde packages? i'm still on intrepid
<rubso> oh god kubuntu is driving me crazy
<Daskreech> jtmoney: remove KDE and reinstall?
<rubso> i just activated the driver
<rubso> and the wireless is not showing in Network Manager
<rubso> somebody help before i commit suicide
<lorecaster> is there any way to create a system monitor widget? panel button? etc?
<jtmoney> Daskreech: would apt-get install --reintsall kubuntu-desktop work?
<jtmoney> rubso, try installing wicd
<lorecaster> patience rubso... it's a rocky road, but after 3 weeks, i'm glad i made the change from windoze
<jtmoney> forget the kde networkmanager plasmoid, forget knetworkmanager
<jtmoney> sudo apt-get install wicd
<rubso> ok i'll check wicd
<jtmoney> it even has a pretty little tray icon
<faileas> lorecaster: eheh. took me... 3 years ;p
<lorecaster> :| eep
<faileas> lorecaster: took me a while to find a distro that worked for me ;p
<Daskreech> rubso: Is it a hidden network?
<rubso> no
<Daskreech> jtmoney: no
<lorecaster> i did a search "which distro is right for me" and on 3 different tests, ubuntu came out on top... and ehre i am :D
<lorecaster> never looked back
<jtmoney> Daskreech: how should i remove and reintsall kde then?
<Daskreech> rubso: Strange should turn up
<rubso> Daskreech: I installed Kubuntu, It was there in Network Manager "wlan0" then i activated atheros driver and restarted the machine. now "wlan0" won't show.
<jtmoney> ohh
<jtmoney> one sec, rubso
<rubso> ok
<jtmoney> try this
<jtmoney> konsole, sudo -s, then type: wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<jtmoney> atheros/madwifi is weird
<rubso> wlanconfig is not installed
<jtmoney> hmm, i think you need the package "madwifi-utils" or similar
<SandGorgon> resuming after suspend-to-RAM should lock screen - this is a security problem
<rubso> ok
<jtmoney> seriously though, check out wicd... MUCH easier
<rubso> install madwifi tools atm
<rubso> jtmoney: it says, wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<jtmoney> type ifconfig
<jtmoney> which devices do you have?
<rubso> well, it's installing wicd atm.
<jtmoney> heh, good man
<rubso> didn't know that wicd will replace default network manager :/
<jtmoney> you want it to
<jtmoney> knetworkmanager is flaky
<jtmoney> at least it has been for me
<jtmoney> and the plasmoid that comes with jaunty is absolute garbage
<Daskreech> It is flaky that's why there is the new plasmoid which is a different flake
<jtmoney> yeah, the plasmoid does not work with WPA2 encryption for me
<Daskreech> It should
<Daskreech> Supports NM 0.7
<jtmoney> well, i put the same shared secret in wicd and the plasmoid... one connected, the other crapped out
<rubso> jtmoney: installed wicd, it says: No Wireless networks found.
<jtmoney> shit man
<Daskreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jtmoney> :-X
<jtmoney> rubso: start, settings, hardware drivers
<jtmoney> check that the atheros driver is enabled
<rubso> jtmoney: I swear wlan0 was there when i installed kubuntu.
<rubso> ok
<jtmoney> next step is compiling it from the latest SVN which is really easy
<Daskreech> Yeah some hardware is just crazy to get working in Linux
<rubso> jtmoney: It's activated. "This driver is activated and currently in use"
<jtmoney> very odd
<jtmoney> let me give you a doc
<rubso> ok
<jtmoney> do you have a 5k model?
<jtmoney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<rubso> yeah, i think so.
<jtmoney> looks like it's a known bug then
<jtmoney> sorry mang
<jtmoney> but that link should provide a solution
<jtmoney> if that does not work, you might want to get the latest version of madwifi (sort of like the driver for atheros chips)... here's the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi#Compile%20Newer%20Driver
<rubso> jtmoney: thanks for help. I'll check them out right now!
<jtmoney> np man, good luck
<rubso> oh lol. it won't reboot. blank screen with a mouse cursor.
<burbuja> I confirm
<burbuja> the same yesterday from liveCD
<jtmoney> :-X
<lorecaster> need a little help with my graphics drivers before i can continue my autocad install in wine...
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/mf411229
<easyfit_> I upgraded my laptop from 8.10 to 9.04 yesterday and unfortunately 9.04 is extremely unstable for me, it's basically not usable, so what do you think is the best bet, should I just give it a couple of days and hope for the developers to get some new updates out which will hopefully fix the issues, or should I make a clean install of 9.04 and hope that works better, or should I revert to 8.10 for the time being?
<jtmoney> easyfit_: i'm going through the same... that's not an easy answer, but i'm willing to bet that many of these issues will not be fixed within a few days
<jtmoney> easyfit_: i think it's 9.04 itself, so reverting to 8.10 is probably a good idea
<burbuja> :O
<easyfit_> jtmoney, yeah that's what I'm thinking as well... so I guess I'll go back to 8.10 for now...
<rubso> jtmoney: does Ubuntu have better driver support than kubuntu?
<easyfit_> kind of sucks to have to reinstall it and lose all my settings and stuff, but I guess I got myself to blame for being so quick to upgrade... I just never learn :)
<jtmoney> rubso: they're pretty much the same
<jtmoney> easyfit_: heh, yeah... i know man
<rubso> jtmoney: my netbook won't use linux forever then . :(
<burbuja> Sorry, I just came. So .... is the installation recommandable? Probably not, if I understand it correctly
<jtmoney> rubso: what kind of network?
<jtmoney> err *notebook
<rubso> jtmoney: acer aspire one.
<mahmood> hello
<jtmoney> true, i just got an hp mini 1030nr in the mail yesterday
<jtmoney> trying to get sound working
<jtmoney> worked in 8.10, apparently, but not 9.04 :-X
<jtmoney> burbuja: just saw your message... if you have a desktop, you'll prob be fine
<jtmoney> lots of wireless and audio problems for notebooks frmo what i can tell
<burbuja> jtmoney: thanks for answer and the restart issue?
<burbuja> is it common, known one?
<jtmoney> ohh, what rubjo had?
<raylu> so, how do i get rid of the login/logoff sounds?
<burbuja> well I am not sure, if I saw all of his lines
<burbuja> I tryed to restart from liveCD
<burbuja> the result was black screen with mouse pointer
<burbuja> I had to push reset-button
<jtmoney> hmm, generally no
<jtmoney> what type of video card?
<burbuja> radeon
<jtmoney> uh oh
<burbuja> ATI 9600
<jtmoney> one sec
<jtmoney> http://mebentley.blogspot.com/2009/03/upgrading-to-jaunty-kill-fglrx.html
<jtmoney> familiar with ubuntu/fglrx at all?
<jtmoney> whoops, wrong link: http://www.rojtberg.net/212/no-fglrx-for-jaunty/
<jtmoney> either way, hopefully jaunty is intelligent enough to know whether to install xorg-driver-ati (free, open-source) or whatever it is vs. fglrx (binary from ati)
<jtmoney> but if you did a proper install, i'm sure it would be easy to fix, if even necessary
<burbuja> no, I did not have ubuntu / kubuntu yet
<burbuja> now I have sid, if I install kubuntu, will it bind my /home partition?
<jtmoney> oh wait, you should be fine with a 9600
<jtmoney> burbuja: you can do advanced partitioning and set all that
<burbuja> ok, thank you
<burbuja> I am collecting information for now
<jtmoney> np
<jtmoney> always good to collect
<rubso> I think i'm done. :/ Back to WinXP it seems.
<jtmoney> hmm
<jtmoney> i like ubuntu much more than i do debian
<jtmoney> but i run vista on my main box
<jtmoney> why not dual boot?
<SandGorgon_> i just got a message that compositing has been turned off because it is too slow - why did this happen, I only did a suspend/resum
<rubso> I have an Ubuntu that runs flawlessly. but my experience with Kubuntu was and still bad. since it's first release.
<jtmoney> SandGorgon_: that's related to performance of your video card... either it's not powerful enough (older hardware), or you found a bug
<jtmoney> rubso: yeah, a lot of people say use opensuse for kde :-X
<SandGorgon_> jtmoney: well i have a nvidia 7400 - good enough to play warcraft... how do i see if it is a bug ? (desktop effects are enabled)
<jtmoney> i dunno, maybe search bugtracker
<rubso> jtmoney: :/ but no good localization support.
<burbuja> ahhhhhhh, jtmoney sorry to break into one more /home will not be formated after it has been bind, right?
<jtmoney> ahh, i'm not totally sure, burbuja
<jtmoney> i use the defaults heh
<jtmoney> well, except for my RAID-1 box
<burbuja> ok :)
<raylu> burbuja: "bind?"
<burbuja> sorry I will look in dictionary
<raylu> burbuja: are you installing with manual partitioning?
<burbuja> yes
<burbuja> I have another distro now
<burbuja> I am thinking about go to kubuntu
<burbuja> I want to format and install to sda1
<burbuja> binding my /home without changes
<raylu> if you don't tick the "Format" checkbox, it won't be formatted
<raylu> only the partition mounted at / needs to be formatted
<burbuja> nice :) I expected something like this
<burbuja> and what about my .kde 4,2 settings ?
<burbuja> or application settings
<burbuja> have i to delete them before?
<burbuja> from the /home
<burbuja> kubuntu uses as well kde 4.x
<burbuja> so I am not sure what would be the best
<raylu> m... i'm not sure
<raylu> i've used kde3 back in kubuntu 7.10 and 7.04 :P
<raylu> back then, ~/.kde was for kde3 and ~/.kde4 was for kde4
<raylu> now, ~/.kde is for kde4
<burbuja> yes
<burbuja> I have ~-.kde
<burbuja> I have ~/.kde
<burbuja> in verision 4.2.2
<torbjorn_> Hey, everyone. After upgrading to Jaunty, my Kopete won't connect. Also, launching Konversation seems to crash my machine. X disappears and ICMP pings go unanswered ..
<torbjorn_> using foss ati driver, upgraded from clean intrepid install
<Guest38817> is there a reason for nepomuk server to start at boot ?
<lorecaster> in order to get autocad working in wine (or should i say Whine?), i need to update my drivers for nvidia to 180.51, can someone give me a hand?
<bo0ts__> Holly shit...
<lorecaster> language ;)
<bo0ts__> The new network manager is a single bug~~
<bo0ts__> Ah, sorry. I'm just a little frustrated.
<lorecaster> i've been working at this particular desk for 18 hours fixing bugs
<lorecaster> ... in the last 24
<bo0ts__> Thanks.
<bo0ts__> It just feel weird that there Ubuntu is releasing Jaunty even if there is so much to do.
<bo0ts__> -there
<Daskreech> Releasing on a particualr day is more important than anything else
<lorecaster> i installed the fresh install today.... downloaded almost 500 updates :P
<lorecaster> dask, got any advice on that driver?
<Daskreech> lorecaster: Which?
<lorecaster> need nvidia 180.51 (arethusa tells me) to run cad in wine
<Daskreech> lorecaster: ask in #winehq
<lorecaster> they told me to 'pester' you guys for help with installing .51... -tear-
<RyanVanDiemen> hi guys, what are your impressions on new kubuntu?
<MarcoPau> hello, my kubuntu jackalope fails loading mysqld. it'll idle a few seconds on the loading of the daemon, then gives fail output
<RyanVanDiemen> I`m a gnome user, but I like KDE4, i`M about to install ubuntu today but you can turn me over to kde4 before that ;-)
<Daskreech> what version is offered in the repos?
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: Have you tried the Live CD ?
<SandGorgon_> how do i get a list of ALL installed software in kpackagekit ?
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: I tried RC but there are few things I don`t loke but with some help I should be able to get around them...
<kathrin> Moin!
<RyanVanDiemen> I love the look of KDE4, but somehow I always go back to gnome...
<Daskreech> SandGorgon_: dpkg -l ?
<kathrin> nach Upgrade auf Jaunty: 100% Prozessorauslastung
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: shoot
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kathrin> Hab ich jetzt Windows Verhältnisse?
<Daskreech> kathrin: ^^^
<RurouniJones> Are the nVidia binary drivers packaged up for 9.04 64bit?
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: well, firstly I don`t like when I copy files from one drive to antoher, dolphin always gives me information that it wasn`t able to change the file permissions
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: To a NTFS/FAT drive I'll assume ?
<RyanVanDiemen> yeah, ntfs drive
<RyanVanDiemen> I don`t care about changing file permissions, I don`t want that info to show all the time
<SandGorgon_> Daskreech: but in kpackagekit ? the GUI
<clau30> what is wrong with openoffice in jaunty? in looks like in windows (i.e. ugly) and I have no icons
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: Ok I don't know :) I haven't had a drive with NTFS or FAT in about 3 years
<Daskreech> maybe 4
<Daskreech> SandGorgon_: Not sure haven't looked
<RyanVanDiemen> Daksreech: good for you :)
<Daskreech> clau30: Might need kde icons?
<lorecaster> i need NTFS for my thumbdrives... when transferring to windows machines
<lorecaster> lost of sheep around
<Daskreech> hi robertknight
<cavaradossi> hi
<cavaradossi> i try to create a vpn connection (pptp) i take the error: Failed  beause connection attemp time ou
<cavaradossi> r
<cavaradossi> t
<cavaradossi> what does it mean ?
<cavaradossi> i try to create a vpn connection (pptp) i take the error: Failed  beause connection attemp time out, what does it means ?
<clau30> thanks Daskreech, I'll try it out
<robertknight> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: I suppose that you can tone down the messages
<Daskreech> robertknight: How are you?
<clau30> does anyone know if you can get plasma-widget-network-manager to work with static ips?
<robertknight> Good thanks
<cavaradossi> i try to create a vpn connection vpn  (pptp) i take the error: Failed  beause connection attemp time out, what does it means ?
<clau30> cavaradossi: maybe a firewall blocking connections? you have to give more detaul
<x3cion> hum
<cavaradossi> the firewall on router?
<clau30> I can't know how and what are you trying to do, please be more specific
<vital__> hi, i just installed 9.04 and my yakuake and konsole are not working!
<x3cion> I've a laptop with an external monitor connected. I wrote some things in my xorg.conf ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/157038/ ) so it starts up with dualview and such. The problem is, my internal lcd starts up with 1280x854, even though it's native resolution is 1440x900 (xrandr -q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157040/ ). How can I ensure, that my lcd has the right resolution from start on?
 * Daskreech welcomes Trouble
<x3cion> vital__, did you start yakuake at all?
<vital__> yep, they open up and all, but they dont even show the prompt
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: I think so, haven`t posted anything on the forums yet, but I probably will along with other things I don`t like in KDE4 but can most probably be worked out
<vital__> and i cant type anything
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: That was a slight hint that you should continue the things that you don't like :)
<vital__> tried to reinstall yakuake, but it doesnt work
<vital__> and the same thing in konsole
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: yeah, sometimes I`m just too lazy...and it all works well in gnome without doing anything if you know what I mean...
<Daskreech> Yeah. It's on release 26 KDE is on release 2
<clau30> !pastebin cavaradossi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clau30> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daskreech> clau30: use |
<clau30> thanks :)
<clau30> !pastebin | cavaradossi
<ubottu> cavaradossi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: I thought that 9.04 will be the version I will swithc completely to KDE but in the end I downloaded Ubuntu/gnome version yesterday, but am still thinking about switching
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: Gnome has had a bit more time to polish. As I recall they hit release 8 or 12 before people were comfortable with the 2 series
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: That's fine let me hear some of you other gripes. Maybe we can assuade them or at least we can start working on them
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: well I used KDE 4.0 for some time and I have to say they went a long way since then...
<Daskreech> Oh quite a lot
<Daskreech> 4.3 isn't as big a jump but 4.4 looks really good again
<RyanVanDiemen> Daskreech: another thing is that whenever I enter a password to some application it offers me to remember it in that password manager (whatever it`s called in KDE)
<RyanVanDiemen> I don`t want him to show me that question
<Daskreech> just disable the kwalletmanager or use a blank password
<RyanVanDiemen> where can I disable kwallet ?
<Daskreech> systemsettings
<RyanVanDiemen> ok, I thought this one might be easy actually
<kalel> hello
<RyanVanDiemen> there`s one more thing but this might be a little tricky and I might not be able to tell you all info since I`m not on my home laptop now, but I`m somehow not able to run wireless on my laptop (it`s working in gnome). I choose my network, enter password but somehow it just doesn`t connect. this was release cand. I tried this on, but I don`t expect to be any different in final release...
<kalel> i'm sorry for my english, i'm italian
<kalel> do they help me?
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Daskreech> RyanVanDiemen: hidden network essid?
<kalel> in unbuntu-it they don't help me
<RyanVanDiemen> no, it`s not hidden
<clau30> !ppt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppt
<clau30> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<Daskreech> nixternal: still up?
<kalel> i have a problem, i don't listen music online on dada :'( why?
<Daskreech> kalel: Did you install libxine1-ffmepg ?
<clau30> does anyone know if you can get plasma-widget-network-manager to work with static ips?
<Daskreech> clau30: You should be able to
<kalel> daskreech yes
<Daskreech> Not that I know that but you should be able to
<clau30> Daskreech: I can set it up but it won't connect
<kalel> daskreech help me
<kalel> daskreech, do you known dada.it?
<yao_ziyuan> when i click a button, there is a slight drum sound
<yao_ziyuan> is it a kde sound event or a gnome sound event?
<clau30> kalel: have you ever been able to listen there?
<Daskreech> kalel: No It's a radio station ?
<Daskreech> yao_ziyuan: drums are normally ubuntu's version of Gnome
<kalel> daskreech, no. it's a network like itunes where i play and download music :(
<kalel> clau30: no
<Daskreech> kalel: And it never worked before? what did you use before?
<kalel> daskreech, if you want, you try to go in this site
<kalel> daskreech, i'm used dada.it in windows without problems, but in ubuntu it's impossible :(
<Daskreech> sì
<Daskreech> So you click to buy?
<clau30> kalel: I fear that the player is somehow only windows-compatible (couldn't figure out what technology they're using)
<kalel> daskreech: yes. But i want to listen music without buy
<peace_> linux is to windows
<kalel> buy is possible
<peace_> *is not
<Daskreech> kalel: how did you do that in Windows ?
<clau30> kalel: you can try last.fm :)
<RyanVanDiemen> bloody hell, Security patch installed, Restart required -> yeah, I`m on windows right now... see you in few minutes :-!
<kalel> daskreech: in windows without problems, but i want use dada.it in ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Daskreech: solved
<Elone> i don't need to do any thing for upgrading to release 9.04 if i am in beta right? just normal update in systray will do right?
<Daskreech> kalel: Yes and how would it work in Windows ? How do you listen to it ?
<kalel> clau30: last.fm don't have my music prefered
<Daskreech> Elone: Right
<kalel> daskreech: i click on ascolta
<kalel> on play button
<kalel> can i paste link?
<Daskreech> I am looking at it
<Daskreech> It asks for a login ?
<kalel> no, you can listen music without login
<raylu> speaking of which, how does one disable the startup/shutdown music?
<kalel> :'(
<Daskreech> Hmm ok Ah Salva come mood needs a login
<Daskreech> Hmm
<kalel> daskreech: listen music click on play button
<Daskreech> kalel: I see it. would you be willing to e-mail someone about it ?
<kalel> daskreech: you can listen music without insert email
<jo> bonjour, je suis nouveau utilisateur de kubuntu. j'ai une souris bluetooh et je ne trouve pas comment l'installer
<kalel> i don't know well english:(
<Daskreech> kalel: I can see that :) I am asking if I give you a contact if you would be willing to e-mail them? They are italian
<clau30> jo -> #kubuntu-fr
<Daskreech> jo -> gone
<clau30> ah
<kalel> i give you  my email?
<kalel> daskreech: do you explain sample?
<Daskreech> No I just sent you the information
<sophie_> hello
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<clau30> jo is having problems :)
<Daskreech> Good observation
<sophie_> with the upgrade to Jaunty I have lost the flash-nonfree usage. But it is all installed... so I have remove purge it and reinstall. But the problem is still here
<sophie_> * always
<yrl__> sophie_: do you have 64bit kubuntu by accident?
<clau30> by accident? :D
<yrl__> ok "by any chance" :)
<sophie_> yrl__: no, I have a 32 bits system and make only a upgrade
<clau30> grammar police helped the citizens again :)
<altrortla> hello ... i need help .... I don't know what's appened but myphpadmin doesn't start no more from login page... (now it say "site under construction")... i have also checked in apache2 if there was still the link to phpmyadmin ... It stay. So I have done reistallation of LAMP "sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5-gd phpmyadmin" like guidelines for kubuntu... also i set ServerName
<altrortla> localhost to broswe my page in local.... (that's all) but i don't know why phpmyadmin start wiht that page
<altrortla> amy tips?
<altrortla> any
<Daskreech>  SlimeyPete left the room :-) That's the ending to a great story
<drbobb> heck, i'm really trying to give dolphin a chance.. but it's not making me very happy
<Daskreech> drbobb: don't use it then?
<yrl__> sophie_: try running this command and see what it displays: readlink /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<drbobb> Daskreech: well that was my policy until now
<drbobb> but I thought ppl really had reasons to praise it like some do
<Daskreech> drbobb: They do. You don't it's pretty much that simple
<sophie_> yrl__: no response for readlink /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<drbobb> Is it a known bug that you can't change the font in Quassel's chat window?
<yrl__> sophie_: try removing flashplugin-nonfree package and reinstalling it
<clau30> yrl__: she tried it and didn't help (see above)
<sophie_> yrl__: yes I have tried yet
<Daskreech> drbobb: If it is please file it. Quassel is a very new application so they are just getting somethings sorted out but they are pretty responsive to feedback
<yrl__> oh sorry havnt noticed that
<sophie_> it's amazing
<yrl__> sophie_: do you have the file libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer ?
<yrl__> yea quasses is great but i wonder what it needs 70mb of memory after the start for...
<faileas> lol
<yrl__> right now quassel is using 180mb on my system...
<clau30> konversation ftw
<yrl__> i guess there is a memory leak somewhere
<clau30> quassel needs 50mb to install..
<sophie_> yrl__: no file in this directory
<yrl__> sophie_: then your reinstallation has gone bad
<yrl__> maybe the flash plugin wasnt downloaded from the adobe site
<sophie_> yrl__: what can I do then ?
<yrl__> i would try to reinstall again and observe apt-get output... you should see that the installation process downloads the plash plugin
<yrl__> you should verify that the plugin is being downloaded
<drbobb> hrrm yeah, quassel's RSS is over 70M on my system
<yrl__> drbobb: just wait and it will start to consume more
<drbobb> that's already more than either plasma or konqueror
<clau30> sophie_: I rather think that firefox doesn't find the plugin
<Daskreech> Konqueror?
<yrl__> i have it running for 3 days now and unless you guys managed to produce 100mb of text here on this channel i think it has some kind of memory leak :)
<clau30> sophie_: try locate *flash*.so and see if something is found
<sophie_> yrl__: clau30 houra, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer --purge && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer        worked!
<clau30> sophie_: great :)
<buzzDrive> Hi all, I noticed that I have no swap and I have a partition which uses the entire disk, I have another disk, what is the best way to create a new swap?
<drbobb> yeah konqueror with 3 open tabs is barely 61M of RSS
<sophie_> thx a lot, have a nice day all
<Daskreech> buzzDrive: make a parittion and format it as swap ?
<yrl__> sophie_: now you should wait for me and clau30 to send you the invoice for our services :)
<drbobb> why quassel is over 70M
<clau30> lol
<sophie_> ^^
<drbobb> s/why/while/
<clau30> sophie_: thanks for calling support. do you want to pay by credit card or check?
<buzzDrive> Daskreech: ok but I have to change the partition size
<yrl__> drbobb: yea that bothers me too... comparing to other irc clients it doesnt have that many features and still consumes heaps of memory
<buzzDrive> Does it exist a tool like gparted on KDE?
<drbobb> konversation was nicer but it seems it hasn't been ported
<Daskreech> qtparted but no one has touched it since 2002
<drbobb> (yet another instance of Worse Is Better)
<Daskreech> It's being ported now
<yrl__> i have quasses, opera firefox and thunderbird running.... after firing up eclipse and tomcat my 4 gigs of ram go byebye :)
<Daskreech> Eclipse and firefx alone would probably kill 4GB of RAM
<drbobb> yrl__: heh eclipse is not known for being slim
<Daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<yrl__> nope... eclipse takes up 800mb and tomcat takes 400. as for firefox i only use firebug plugin so i always have only one tab open... 200mb max
<Daskreech> drbobb: How much did Konnqueror use with 3 tabs open?
<yrl__> i found that disabling desktop effects helps to conserver memory for kde4 a bit
<drbobb> Daskreech: Virt is 234M, RSS is 61M
<sophie_> [11:49] <clau30> sophie_: thanks for calling support. do you want to pay by credit card or check? <---------- I should prepar the dinner, how many for smelling? ^^
<drbobb> yrl__: I can't enable effects no matter whether I'd like to or not
<Daskreech> yrl__: Yeah Compositing is likely to eat up some nice memory
<clau30> sophie_: mmm, dinner sounds great! yrl__, what do you think? ;)
<sophie_> yrl__: don' feed the troll :p
<yrl__> sophie_: i'll have a lobster if you dont mind 8)
<raylu> drbobb: but quassel supports a client/server model
<raylu> drbobb: you can run a quasseld on a headless server and run a quassel client that attaches/detatches from it without having to reconnect
<raylu> drbobb: which is what i was doing until i realized quassel's keyboard config sucked.
<raylu> also, see xcompmgr
<drbobb> raylu: well what if I have no need or desire to do that
<yrl__> ryalu: really? that would be a very usefull feature... where i can read up on that?
<raylu> drbobb: then yeah. konversation is much more feature-filled :D
<raylu> yrl__: quassel-irc.org
<raylu> but seriously, the client is unusable =\
<drbobb> do I still need to suffer the overhead, or should I just use a different client
<raylu> i've spent a long time trying to defeat my mouse. along comes quassel with no keyboard shortcuts
<faileas> raylu: you can do the same thing with a bouncer
<clau30> continue using konversation (like me ;) )
<yrl__> raylu: so you cannot use quassel to connect to the server? there is some other client?
<raylu> faileas: indeed. or just irssi running in screen, which is what i defaulted back to
<drbobb> If you really care to have a persistent connection to IRC, I guess nothing beats a text-mode client + screen
<Daskreech> *cough* irssi *cough*
<raylu> yrl__: you use quassel to connect to quasseld, which connects to the ircd
<Daskreech> drbobb: Quassel comes very close
<yrl__> raylu: what makes it unusable then?
<raylu> yrl__: the keyboard config sucks
<raylu> yrl__: there are like < 10 key shorcuts you can set
<raylu> yrl__: in particular, switching windows requires ctrl+#, alt+#. this isn't even documented anywhere in the program
<faileas> yrl__: it also dosen't handle queries/PMs well
<raylu> yrl__: and you can't rebind that to something more sane
<yrl__> too bad :(
<drbobb> Konversation would pull in all the kde3/qt3 libs
<raylu> and finally, no /lastlog, something i got really attached to in irssi
<yrl__> still a nice feature though
<drbobb> that would defeat the aim of reducing RAM usage I think
<raylu> yeah. it has the right idea, but no features. deluge/deluged is a torrent client with the same model
<raylu> and it has all the features i want :D
<raylu> it defeated rTorrent for me
<drbobb> ktorrent is not too bad
<drbobb> it works for me
<yrl__> i prefer vuze
<raylu> i'd probably use it too if i were torrenting directly on this machine
<raylu> but i still can't get rid of the login/logout sounds!
<drbobb> except when a torrent has 0-2 seeds, but that isn't ktorrent's fault
<raylu> so... how do i get rid of the login/logout sounds?
<yrl__> in kde4?
<raylu> yes
<yrl__> in system setting / notifications
<drbobb> can't you switch them off?
<drbobb> uh as yrl__ said
<peet> hi, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and i notice that my hard drive keeps turning off
<raylu> yrl__: oh my god. i missed kde system notifications
<peet> how do i disable it?
<raylu> peet: on battery power?
<peet> no, i'm on power
<peet> and i don't see a similar option in powerdevil
<raylu> yrl__: thanks!
<yrl__> kde4 also needs something line "soud profiles". disabling all sounds separately by hand is rather time consuming
<buzzDrive> How do I resize a partition?
<HazaL> Morning folks. I think i have some graphical glitches even though my propritary drivers are functioning
<HazaL> Maybe a screenshow would better explain?
<raylu> buzzDrive: qparted
<buzzDrive> raylu: thanks!
<raylu> wait, what the...
<raylu> qparted/qtparted no longer exist in the repos...
<HazaL> It looks like some of my java applications (ones that use the SWT for example) are not being render correctly
<raylu> there's only gparted left...
<HazaL> And make them useless :(
<peet> how to disable automatic switching off of the hard drive?
<buzzDrive> yes raylu so what do i do?
<RurouniJones> Anyone tried Kubuntu 9.04 with Japanese language installed and anthy running?
<RurouniJones> (Skim rather)
<anAnnnaa> booring
<buzzDrive> raylu: there is a tool called partitionmanager
<anAnnnaa> :(
<drbobb> hmm my dvd drive still reads factory-made discs, but fails on all home-burnt cdr's
<raylu> buzzDrive: interesting
 * Daskreech paints anAnnnaa in bright colours and silver
<Tommika> hy
<clau30> !hi | Tommika
<ubottu> Tommika: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tommika> valaki magyarul?
<clau30> if anyone can help figuring my problem with keyboard layout gets a free beer
<Daskreech> Tagalog?
<Daskreech> !ph
<clau30> (free as in.. freedom) :D
<x3cion> Whats the problem?
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<bazhang> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Daskreech> Ag
<Tommika> thx
<clau30> well I have a german keyboard, but the modifier key altgr only works sometimes (don't know when)
<x3cion> in console?
<clau30> anywhere
<clau30> (layouts are disabled in sys settings because it doesn't help either)
<clau30> and the "win" keys doesn't work at all
<x3cion> congrats, your keyboard is broken :D
<clau30> my settings are broken
<x3cion> Even on such a console like strg+alt+f1?
<x3cion> Whatever they're named... o.o
<clau30> no no, strg and alt are working
<clau30> but win, altgr don't
<x3cion> yeah
<x3cion> I just meant the console which you get if you hit "ctrl+alt+f1"
<x3cion> in there
<clau30> oh
<clau30> nope, there neither
<peet> try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<x3cion> The xserver doesnt control the main consoles
<x3cion> ctrl+alt+{f1-f6}
<x3cion> afaik
<raylu> xev may help...
<raylu> and yes, xserver has nothing to do with the ttys
<raylu> but the fact that they don't work there could just be because the keys aren't being read properly. it's possible that X can still interpret them
<clau30> I used to do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup for ttys
<Maximo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<clau30> Maximo: hm?
<Maximo> sorry
<clau30> -100 points for you :P
<clau30> so I guess noone wanst a free beer :D
<x3cion> clau30, cat /var/log/kern.log | grep keyboard
<x3cion> uuuh, nvm
<clau30> no errors
<x3cion> What does your Xorg.0.log say?
<drbobb> x3cion: grep keyboard /var/log/kern.log ;-0
<clau30> e.g. (**) AT Raw Set 2 keyboard: xkb_options: "lv3:ralt_switch,compose:lwin"
<clau30> so it _should_ be right
<x3cion> Whats compose:lwin?
<clau30> l win key is for compose
<clau30> and the other: right alt (altgr) is for level 3 selection
<clau30> I mean "left win key"
<Arjayus> Does 9.04 default to ext3? I thought it was using ext4 now
<Arjayus> Or does that fact that I am installing as an encrypted LVM mean only ext3
<clau30> Arjayus: 9.04 is still with default ext3
<Arjayus> Righto, thanks
<eth-os> thumbs up for 9.04, good stuff :)
<clau30> agree! love it
<x3cion> I love it too
<x3cion> especially my fupped up lcd resolution on startup
<ActionParsnip> i preffered gutsy personally but thats me
<clau30> a BIIIG thanks to the kubuntu team!
<clau30> why? it's only getting better :)
<eth-os> I'm installing from the live cd and it was no where near right for my res, but nothing a real install won't fix
<ActionParsnip> clau30: i had to do zero work, jaunty doesnt seem to like crt monitors so my codelies werent detected
<eth-os> gutsy got my res right, even on the live cd
<x3cion> Ever heard of a resolution of 1280x854?
<clau30> yeah, there always are small isssues like that but still..
<ActionParsnip> yeah, to get jaunty I had to do a clean install of intrepid, sort my video out, then upgrade to jaunty
<eth-os> I'm on a machine with a 8200 nvidia so it's probably the drivers fault
<ActionParsnip> nvidia ftw
<yaa_> why i cannot make apt-get dist-upgrade&
<yaa_> ?
<x3cion> still better then ati
<x3cion> yaa_, because you'll have to accept stuff
<yaa_> ?
<yaa_> what?
<yaa_> what is it
<x3cion> try apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<x3cion> apt-get dist-upgrade -y &
<x3cion> i dunno what it could say
<x3cion> but thats probably dangerous
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: that will need sudo
<x3cion> yeah, of course
<yaa_> ше вщуы тще вщ фтнерштп
<yaa_> does not do anything maybe i need to add a new repo&
<x3cion> Whats the deal with the "&"?
<yaa_> im doing sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: then add it to your commands if its needed or you'll get new users saying they got an error when they ran the command
<yaa_> & means ?
<yaa_> ))
<clau30> yaa
<yaa_> what
<clau30> yaa_: there is another way
<clau30> better way
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yaa_> which way
<clau30> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yaa_> i did all
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: are you trying to update your system, or jump to jaunty?
<x3cion> and... nothing happens?
<yaa_> i m on 8 10
<clau30> yaa_: I did it with update-notifier-kde -u
<clau30> works like a charm :)
<clau30> yaa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> this is why i prefer arch linux or gentoo
<ActionParsnip> you dont have ll this release name stuff, you just upgrade forever, less hassle
<x3cion> Is there a way to lock a cd drive in linux?
<clau30> this is why I like to have the choice ;)
<yaa_> thanx all
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: define "lock"
<x3cion> so it doesnt open anymore
<clau30> when you mount it, you can't open it
<theuser1> what is the button meta+ctrl+f12        . what is meta button?
<clau30> (mount it "by hand" I mean)
<x3cion> even if its empty?
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: do you mean physically open?
<x3cion> yes
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: ok, please be specific in future
<clau30> theuser1: meta is usually the windows-key (if I remember correctly)
<yaa_> could it be done through command line?
<yaa_> i mean upgrade to jaunty
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-637590.html
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: i'd play with the command suggested
<eth-os> I'm installing to a 4gb usbstick, does this sound sane after booting into it... disable ext3 journal so it becomes ext2,  mount /tmp /var/run and /var/log as tmpfs ... hmm, anything else ?
<clau30> yaa_: don't know if dist-upgrade would work..
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: sure: kdesudo update-notifier-kde -u
<theuser1> ok
<yaa_> and what about ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: if you are bootup to the usb you will not be ale to de-journal it
<jtmoney> i'm on intrepid, if i run apt-get dist-upgrade, will that bring me up to jaunty?
<clau30> bye all
<ActionParsnip> jtmoney: no, sudo apt-get install update-notifier-kde; kdesudo update-notifier-kde -u
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: of course, I'll do that before rebooting, and alter the fstab
<ActionParsnip> !usb | eth-os
<ubottu> eth-os: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jtmoney> thanks
<theuser1> in kde i just moved my moust and i saw all the windows in one screen. its not alt+tab. but all windows were on one screen . i just clicked one and it was maximised. . how can i do that again. ?
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: removing the journal will make the usb e written to less
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: you could also put swap on a different usb to save wear too (or just dont use one if you have sufficient ram for your needs)
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: thanks but that assumes installing a livecd image to usb, I want to install it as a live running system, so I can update it normally
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: i think the cd has a usb installer now
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: I'll probably disable the default swap partition and use a file, then create another swap file after a few months and leave the old one in place so it writes to a new area, rinse later repeat
<eth-os> lather*
<eth-os>  /me googling for kubuntu usb tricks
<qcontinueum> When doing an "apt-get update", it encounters an error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libkipi0_0.1.6-2ubuntu3_i386.deb           what should i do?
<eth-os> qcontinueum: rm it, apt-get update again and repeat
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: do you log in as root or someting?
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: will try, thanks
<Arjayus> Hmmm, my 9.04 install seems to be freezing in the "Configuring Apt" stage. It has frozen twice at 43% "Scanning the Mirror". any ideas?
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: no but I often su -
<kadoban> i seem to be having a problem getting flash to work after jaunty upgrade.  i was using flashplugin-nonfree without problem in intrepid.  i get no errors on the console from firefox, and i've tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree.  flash just doesn't seem to exist on any websites i try, and it's not in the firefox plugins list.  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: i wouldnt. sudo -i is recommended
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: I thought they both did exactly the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: no
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: su -   sets all evironment variables as root, also ANY files root touches it will take ownership of
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: err, but that is what I want when I su -
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: sudo -i will use your users variables and you will also not harm permissions but you will have an elevated priveledge
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: when I become root I want to be 100% root, but thanks for the tip
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: after I run through those three commands, should i reboot if there aren't any errors?
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: why, whats the difference to you as a user if you are true root or an elevated user?
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: you're in linux, you only need to reboot if you install a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get upgrade
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: absolutely no restrictions, I am used to managing my system as root, anything else is weird
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: about a second or two into the -f install, the system reboot icon showed up in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: enablinig root account reduces security
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: i can do that, but commands are currently going through
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: ok let them do what they gotta then pastebin the output
<eth-os> ActionParsnip: I'd argue that a default sudo setup is less secure with any user being able to sudo with their own password, I'd rather have a specific root password
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: no, any user CAN'T sudo. it must be a member of te admin group
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: if its not in that group, it can't use sudo
<spoony78> eth-os i believe only the first user can sudo..
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: you an add users to the admin group and they can use sudo
<spoony78> eth-os: any users you create after the first initial user don't automatically get places in sudoers
<domker> Hi, today i installed kubuntu 9.04 and i have problem with resolution =.= Does anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> eth-os: if you use adduser, the default is them NOT a member of admin
<spoony78> action: Yes I know. I was reassuring him that by default only the first user goes in sudoers
<ActionParsnip> domker: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<domker> oki moment
<domker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 PRO AGP [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]
<ActionParsnip> !ati | domker
<ubottu> domker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dapper-daniel> hej!
<dapper-daniel> ich hab probleme mit dem NetworkManager unter 9.04
<eth-os> I've made more mistakes being a frustrated non-rrot user than I ever have as root, but that is just me... usbstick installed, time to reboot, thanks for all the help guys
<ActionParsnip> !de | dapper-daniel
<ubottu> dapper-daniel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dapper-daniel> ups I'm sorry
<WOFall> hey guys, i have a pc with XP and Ubuntu 8 installed.  How can i replace ubuntu with kubuntu, and still be able to boot to XP? The pc has no internet connection.
<ActionParsnip> WOFall: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | WOFall
<ubottu> WOFall: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<dapper-daniel> I have problems with NetworkManager in 9.04
<WOFall> thanks
<dapper-daniel> since yesterday NetworkManager doesnt connect zu wirlesess networks
<spoony78> eth-os: the advice of becoming root /  not becoming root etc isnt something ubuntu invented.. It's a standard administration practice in professional unix environments for years now.
<yoritomo> hello all
<dapper-daniel> when I check it with iwconfig nothing is changed
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: not in gentoo, but i always configure it the same as ubuntu manually
<spoony78> eth-os: But at the end of the day.. its all about choice.. and if its your own system you can do whatever you want however you want :) thats the cool thing about linux
<dapper-daniel> the wrong essid is set etc
<ActionParsnip> dapper-daniel: can you run: sudo iwlist scan
<dapper-daniel> i can see the networks
<ActionParsnip> dapper-daniel: thats cool
<dapper-daniel> i tried knetworkmanager and a plasoid
<spoony78> actionparsnip: err afaik we were only talking about kubuntu/ubuntu.. You could drop in *any distro name* and they'll do things differently.
<dapper-daniel> but allways the same
<peace_> dapper-daniel: wifi ? card?
<dapper-daniel> i see the networks but when i say connect just nothings seems to happen
<dapper-daniel> iwlang
<peace_> dapper-daniel: have you an atheros?
<dapper-daniel> the module is iwlang
<dapper-daniel> think its an intel
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: you said its used as a standard admin practice in profesional unix environments..Gentoo is highly professional but doesnt employ sudo by default
<dapper-daniel> i'm not sure
<dapper-daniel> my laptop is new
<peace_> dapper-daniel: cripted wif?
<spoony78> action:  ah  yeah.. But you wont find gentoo in many enterprise environments
<yoritomo> i just installed the final version 9.04 of kubuntu , how to install the "nouveau project"'s nvidia driver ?
<dapper-daniel> what is a cripted wif?
<peace_> wpa? wep?
<dapper-daniel> wpa
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: we use it on our file servers, due to robustness
<MarcoPau> hello, my kubuntu jackalope fails loading mysqld. it'll idle a few seconds on the loading of the daemon, then gives fail output
<dapper-daniel> but i have other networks configured
<spoony78> actionparsnip: solaris, RHEL, debian. (and by definition centos)..  etc
<dapper-daniel> one without wep/wpa
<peace_> dapper-daniel: i know there is some issue with wpa in 9.04
<faileas> dapper-daniel: you can find out your wifi card with wifi config
<dapper-daniel> and I think network manager should try to connect
<faileas> peace_: wpa3
<faileas> we
<peace_> dapper-daniel: try without wpa
<faileas> wpa2
<dapper-daniel> ok
<dapper-daniel> I think i will be back later
<dapper-daniel> have to go now
<peace_> ok
<peace_> faileas: only wpa3?
<faileas> er
<peace_> faileas: i got a lots of isse with ath5k
<faileas> wpa2
<faileas> normal wpa works
<spoony78> action: you'll find lots of variation.. but most enterprise environments use hardware that list specific distro's as supported.. Won't find much sun, HP or IBM servers listing "gentoo" as a tested platform.. so it generally wont get a look in for larger installations or corporate environments
<peace_> faileas: i had yo install madwifi .... :) now it's wroking very fast and good
<spoony78> action: I'm sure it gets used heaps in custom or smaller environments. for sure. Or large "very specifically tuned" environments.
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: we're quite large, we have some high notoriety customers
<yoritomo> just need to install all the "nouveau packages " and that's done ?
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: but the shoes fits so we use it
<spoony78> actionparsnip: Okay.. you win. not really in the mood for an argument.
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: i get your point. i'm not out to win. I'm just saying it can be used and it is professional
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: thats all im saying
<spoony78> action: I agree completely.. I think gentoo is just as good if not better than lots of those distro's.. but it takes a lot more expertise and skills to set it up "properly".. and those skills aren't as common as people that are used to dropping in rhel/debian etc boxen.
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: true
<spoony78> not as much hand holding in gentoo.
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: #gentoo ;)
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: gentoo handbook is a big hand to hold
<WOFall> guys, if i want a fresh install, can i just use the kubuntu live cd and overwrite ubuntus partition? (and still boot xp)
<WOFall> as long as i don't mess up the install :P
<ActionParsnip> WOFall: you can delete the ubuntu partitions, then install Kubuntu to the newly freed space, this will destroy ALL data on them so backup anything you need
<ActionParsnip> WOFall: you could also add the CD as a repository instead then install kubuntu-desktop from that
<WOFall> it's ubuntu 8...
<ActionParsnip> WOFall: which is greatly less destructive but you will have both ubuntu and kubuntu libs on there
<spoony78> action: Yeah.. I know :) But suits get nervous with things they havent many people that have heaps of experience with :)
<ActionParsnip> spoony78: depends on howmay folks are in your team ;)
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip, i just reinstalled the complete version of 9.04 and installed the Nouveau packages for Nvidia, but don't really find anything about it on the ubuntu doc
<WOFall> if i delete the ubuntu partition i'll be deleting grub... :/
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you will need to run: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> WOFall: you will delete grubs settings but the grub will reinstall as part of the linux install and then will add the XP as a dual boot
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip nvidia-settings is for the proprietary driver right ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: its for ALL nvidia
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: afaik
<yaa_> 1230 mb !!OMG
<WOFall> ok, thank you ActionParsnip, i might try that.
<domker> @ActionParsnip : THX! Problem with resolution resolved :) :) :) //i just add resolution in display subsection (xorg.conf)
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: what for?
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnips: those commands are done finally... here's the output you asked for: http://pastebin.com/m3d5d1fa4
<yaa_> for upgrade
<ActionParsnip> domker: awesome :D
<yaa_> with my 128 kbit..ohhh
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: well you obviously have a lot of installed apps
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: yikes
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> ((
<yaa_> %(
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip not working sorry
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: well each and every one will need upgrading to jaunty
<yaa_> ive got both gnome and kde and xfce and a lot of stuff
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: thats why then
<yaa_> yes i will do it at night
<ActionParsnip> yaa_: you are upgrading 3 DEs worth of junk
<yaa_> just for fun)
<domker> why Neptomuk Semantic Desktop is default disabled?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: ok what is the outpput of   lspci | grep -i vga
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i got lxde working adequetely BTW
<faileas> i just swapped my network card
<spoony78> action: in our environment the windows guys get more team members.. they have more problems :)
<yoritomo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> faileas: nice aint it
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<faileas> ActionParsnip: 60 mb ram with nothing running ;)
<ActionParsnip> faileas: cashback!!
<faileas> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<faileas> er. 41 ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: still pretty sweet
<ActionParsnip> faileas: could use flwm if you want the floor
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: those commands are done finally... here's the output you asked for: http://pastebin.com/m3d5d1fa4
<faileas> ActionParsnip: maybe bit i think this is usable enough for my needs
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libkipi0_0.1.6-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<bvanhoorn> Moin Moin from Germany!
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: then run: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: the deb has a conflicting file and is moaning so we just told it to write it anyway, the second command will then install all the other stuff
<qcontinueum> ActionParsnip: ah, good to know. 437MB to download still, wow.
<bvanhoorn> Good Luck! :)
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: use force in ubuntu with care
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: if you screw up your packages you will never be able to install or uninstall anything. Its the inherent weakness in package based distros
<ameinzer> hallo boris
<bvanhoorn> Hallo Artur!
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: you damage something key and it all comes tumbling down
<aCid420> just installed kubuntu (jaunty) -> wicked sick !! i love it
<qcontinueum> ah
<ActionParsnip> qcontinueum: ask you have now just seen
<yoritomo> heu i have a stupid question, CTRL-ALT-Backspce not working anymore under jaunty ?
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<yoritomo> wow, that is new ?
<yoritomo> :o
<yoritomo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: its disabled as some people were losing data after accidentally pressing it
<ActionParsnip> apparently
<ActionParsnip> had this out with an op in #ubuntu
<yoritomo> ho really? i never experienced such problems
<ActionParsnip> i think its ridiculous that its disabled
<yoritomo> good to know
<ActionParsnip> but  its cool it can be re-enabled
<yoritomo> yes i think too
<Siegfried_> Why is DSL option disabled in connections manager?How can I eneble it?
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Siegfried_> I have configured pppoe through terminal
<Siegfried_> before
<Siegfried_> I have installed new kubuntu,and I see DSL tab grey...
<ActionParsnip> thats all i know on adsl + ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Siegfried_: have you tried running network manager with kdesudo?
<Siegfried_> ActionParsnip : you mean kdesudo pppoeconf?
<Siegfried_> ActionParsnip : or something else?
<ActionParsnip> Siegfried_: kdesudo <whatever launches network manager>
<ActionParsnip> Siegfried_: try both
<Siegfried_> ActionParsnip : Ok...I'll try...I have configured it before with sudo pppoeconf
<yoritomo> after disabling dontzap still same, needs a reoot ?
<Siegfried_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarcoPau> hello, my kubuntu jackalope fails loading mysqld. it'll idle a few seconds on the loading of the daemon, then gives fail output
<ActionParsnip> MarcoPau: read   dmesg | less
<MarcoPau> ActionParsnip: no errors in there, just a few lines like type=1505 audit(1240561918.985:18): operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" name2="default" pid=5736
<ActionParsnip> MarcoPau: hmm, does sql create logs any place
<MarcoPau> ActionParsnip: that's what I first checked, but under /var/log all mysql files are empty
<faileas> y
<ForeverSmurf> I can't get the flash firefox plugin to work, I have re-installed both firefox and flashplugin-nonfree but still no joy
<ForeverSmurf> any ideas?
<ForeverSmurf> oh, this is after updating to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?
<x3cion> DId you install flashplugin-installer ?
<ForeverSmurf> 32bit
<floown> hello
<ForeverSmurf> no, I do not have flashplugin-installer
<ForeverSmurf> I can't even see that package un synaptic
<x3cion> Its multiverse
<ForeverSmurf> do I need it?
<x3cion> well, its it
<ForeverSmurf> oh, what is flashplugin-nonfree then?
<x3cion> a transitional package since 9.04 i think
<x3cion> thats what synaptic says
<ForeverSmurf> sorry, I should have read that. Thank you x3cion
<aldin> how can i change icons in firefox on kde4 qtcurve theme, when i choose clearlooks i can edit .gtkrc... file and add line icon-thmeme, but in this qtcurve or qt4 it wont?
<ForeverSmurf> I think there is something wrong with my repositories
<ForeverSmurf> I still can't see flashplugin-installer with synaptic even though apt-get from command line says it is installed
<ForeverSmurf> I'm such a noob
<peace_> aldin: sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine
<peace_> aldin: then sysstem settings --->apparance-->gtk stuff
<peace_> appareance
<aldin> peace_: i have that, you didt get me, i want to change icon theme in firefox, firefox uses qtcurve theme
<floown> I have a prob with nvidia driver on Jaunty. I can't activate the restricted driver in the driver panel. I have installed manually the last package driver but it don't appear in the panel
<aldin> but i cant change qtcurve (gtk style) icons it uses crystal and i want tango
<peace_> aldin: mm i don't know i think you have to install stuff gtk
<peace_> aldin: i use qt curve and stop
<peace_> it's pretty good in that way
<peace_> or you can install gnome :)
<ForeverSmurf> I remember reading about some new package manager under 9.04
<aldin> peace_: i dont say its bad, just dont like ff home icon
<ForeverSmurf> is that available?
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: kpackagekit
<ForeverSmurf> ty
<peace_> yw
<aldin> peace_: when i change to lets say Clearlooks in KDE control center, after that i can edit .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and put gtk-icon-theme-name="Tango"
<bvanhoorn> Ärsche!
<aldin> peace_: and it works, but if i put qtcurve in kde gtk-qt module it wont aply, it seems like hardcoceded
<peace_> aldin: i am sorry i am not a fan of gnome stuff
<peace_> i use pure kde
<peace_> i use konqueror and arora
<ForeverSmurf> what is arora?
<peace_> arora is a qt web browser with webkit engine
<peace_> i use arora -style mac
<peace_> :)
<faileas> arora is nice ;)
<faileas> hmm
<ForeverSmurf> does konqueror and arora use same webkit?
<x3cion> ForeverSmurf, you have to enable the multiverse repository
 * faileas is getting a decent download speed off the mirror
<x3cion> to get the non free plugins
<x3cion> packages*
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: arara handles bettere webkit
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: for now
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: for ex flash works perfectly
<x3cion> Scrolling is really slow in my konqueror. The question is, why?
<peace_> x3cion: here on a intel graphic card works fine
<x3cion> peace_, Opera works fine, yes
<x3cion> Konqueror doesnt
<ForeverSmurf> I think I have multiverse enabled. I have ticked the box under software sources that says 'Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)'
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: you mean arora?
<ForeverSmurf> x3cion, I think I have found a synaptic bug (or I don't know how to use it)
<peace_> ati?
<ForeverSmurf> the package flashplugin-installer appears under the new kpackagekit but not synaptic
<x3cion> peace_, yes, radeon driver
<ForeverSmurf> arora is nice ;-)
<aldin> peace_: /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0 i found that and i have files icons3  icons4
<ForeverSmurf> simple
<peace_> x3cion: That' is why
<x3cion> no fix?
<peace_> x3cion: i dunno  maybe change driver
<peace_> x3cion: i have an intel it works perfectly
<x3cion> peace_, to vesa? :D
<peace_> x3cion: xD what i have to say buy a nvidia next time if youi wanna play if you have to use only in the office intel works good too and they are cheaper
<rmrfslash_> x3cion: what's the problem w/ ATI (I have one)?
<rmrfslash_> x3icon: maybe I can help
<ForeverSmurf> I thought ati were a lot better drivers than the nvidia ones.
<x3cion> rmrfslash, scrolling in konqueror is terribly slow
<ForeverSmurf> I have nvidia but until 3months ago I could not run kde4 with nvidia
<x3cion> rmrfslash, and my internal display (laptop) has a wrong resolution on startup
<ForeverSmurf> and I only stoped having crashing in last month with their latest driver
<peace_> ForeverSmurf: no the had opened their mind to open source but nvidia works better for now
<x3cion> even though, xrandr shows the right resolution and even marks it as default
<ForeverSmurf> peace, i see
<rmrfslash_> x3cion: hrm. maybe try forcing it into xorg.conf?
<x3cion> peace_, yeah, I thought about getting a nvidia card for my home pc to remove windows from it, but after updating to 9.04, my graphics card doesnt work anymore and i was too lazy to fix it yet
<x3cion> rmrfslash, yeah, i would, but how? the modeline stuff looks kinda difficult to me
<peace_> i am very happy with my intel d
<rmrfslash_> ForeverSmurf: Yeah Nvidia restricted drivers are notoriously better than ATI. Nvidio "open source driver" is just reverse engineered junk. Novell has all the specs for ATI boards and they're in the process of making open source drivers,
<peace_> for the office is very very nice
<ForeverSmurf> to be honest the driver problem under linux is down to lack of standards and alot of new developement in Xorg. But the situation is getting better. Ie xrandr support is comming soon which means that linux will finally have comprehensive mutlimonitor support
<rmrfslash_> I got dual-displays working once. It was amazing.
<rmrfslash_> Always takes a lot of breakage before success though
<peace_> :) i got my svideo on my intel
<peace_> xD
<peace_> fantastic
<ForeverSmurf> I have been using dual-displays for years now. but I have used about 3 different techniques during that time
<ForeverSmurf> now I use the nvidia native multi-monitor support (which is actually alot like how the new xrandr stuff works)
<x3cion> since xrandr I have no problem with having 2 displays anymore
<ForeverSmurf> does ati support xrandr already?
<faileas> peace_: is it a fairly old box?
<x3cion> well, radeon driver does
<ForeverSmurf> nice
<x3cion> i read once that you can turn it on in fglrx too
 * peace_ had compiled kernel and xrandr doesn't work anymore :D
<rmrfslash_> It's all about the open source drivers man. They're gunna swing the pendulum to ATI
<peace_> faileas: it's a toshiba laptop 2 years of life
<peace_> and it's pretty good on video editing
<x3cion> I just hope that there'll be working drivers some day
<rmrfslash_> Right now radeon and radeonhd are around 1995 in terms of supported features.
<rmrfslash_> for some boards.
<rmrfslash_> like mine.
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash_: depends what functionality you need
<x3cion> I see alot of people using quassel
<rmrfslash_> 3D acceleration would be good?
<x3cion> rmrfslash, High target :D
<rmrfslash_> I  know. That pesky 3D acceleration.
<rmrfslash_> Right now I'm using XRender compositing
<rmrfslash_> and MESA
<x3cion> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<angeltech> i have opengl
<rmrfslash_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project  :(
<angeltech> ihave support
<ForeverSmurf> hurray   fluffy bunny plasma theme is back!!!!!!
<ForeverSmurf> they should be able to make a matching theme for kwin in kde 4.3 (ARGB decos)
<faileas> lol
<x3cion> Wanna see something weird?
<x3cion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157040/
<x3cion> But it's starting up with 1280x854 for LVDS
<rmrfslash_> I just read Mesa can render 3D using certain GPUs
<rmrfslash_> (not mine of course)
<x3cion> they just dont want to see you happy :P
<gier> hullo
<dhendu9411> has anyone upgraded to 9.04
<gier> got a bit of a problem, dudes
<x3cion> gier, your flash isnt working?
<gier> heh ... no, that one's sorted
<w-heat> dhendu9411: of course
<gier> kmail on 9.04. crashes each time i try to open an email that requests a delivery notification
<gier> had to open it up with alpine first, to have it marked as read
<gier> then it's golden
<gier> i think i'll go file a bug report
<dhendu9411> w-heat: I am using 8.10 and wanted to know if there was anything I needed to do prior to updating.  I read that I must uninstall existing desktop widgets and that mysql will be installed.  Is this correct?
<gier> behaviour not evident in opensuse11.1 with kde 4.2.2
<w-heat> dhendu9411: mysql will be installed; I have upgraded on 2 machines. One went perfectly via upgrade the other did not and I had to reset the desktop and fix grub.
<dhendu9411> w-heat: is there anyway to not install mysql?
<w-heat> dhendu9411: the one that didn't go fine still booted, but into the wrong kernel, so it wasn't that the whole system was borked
<w-heat> dhendu9411: not as far as I know... you can uninstall akondai (which is what uses it I think) after the upgrade
<dhendu9411> w-heat: yeah i think that is what uses it.  What does akondai do?
<w-heat> dhendu9411: I think it's the in-built search
<w-heat> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<dhendu9411> w-heat: ahhh.... yeah I can just continue to use 'find' or 'locate'
<dhendu9411> w-heat: are there any specific updates that made you glad you switched to 9.04?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: kde 4.2
<w-heat> dhendu9411: kde 4.2.2 is great, but I also wanted packages for MonoDevelop and Amarok that were only in Jaunty
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: aside from bug fixes, anything else?
<dhendu9411> w-heat: amarok 2.x?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: Ummmm.... ya know, to be 100% honest, they fixed things that were broke and broke things that were fixed. I think they fixed more than they broke though. It's work the upgrade IMO.
<rmrfslash_> *worth
<w-heat> dhendu9411: yeah amarok 2.2, there's also a new xine lib, but it's still broken for 24 bit FLAC, which upsets me :P
<w-heat> errr, 2.0.1 maybe actually
<jmalinens> Hi! I have fresh ubuntu 8.04 LTS + virtualmin. Why I can not access my main domain name mysite.org but www.mysite.org works? Thank You!
<dhsmith> just trying this out --- first time irc
<dhsmith> ignore me
<dhendu9411> thanks guys for the info on 9.04 (w-heat and rmrfslash)
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: personally I liked networkmanager applet better than this plasmoid thing
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: do you know where I can see a pic?  what made the old one better?
<w-heat> I think that networkmanager using the wallet is so irritating if you have a password set
<ForeverSmurf> I like the new one ;-)
<ForeverSmurf> neater
<ForeverSmurf> same functionality
<w-heat> for wireless passes
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: worked better and supported stuff better (like broadband access)
<buzzDrive> hi
<eagles0513875> can anyone confirm this bug for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/366020
<dhendu9411> w-heat: i also don't use the wallet.  i don't like it.
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: do you get dropped connections?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: it added that "map" thing which is kind of neat, but when I enable and disable my wireless adapter 4 or 5 times in a row I can actually crash the entire machine. Granted, who would ever do that... but hey
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: no, no dropped connections
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: Again, these are only my experiences. Not everyones. Some ppl are having a very positive experience.
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: that sounds like an issue.  i agree that nobody should be doing that, but that also shouldn't happen.
<dhendu9411> foreversmurf: have you had any issues with it?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: Agreed. Also, I didn't have to use kppp for broadband w/ knetworkmanager applet but now I do cuz the plasmoid just won't cooperate w/ me.
<w-heat> I've had no issues other than having to set a blank wallet password so that it doesn't prompt me for wireless passwords
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: not the end of the world, but one more app I need to deal w/ from old-skool kde.
<dhendu9411> w-heat, rmrfslash: did you have to reconfigure the system after the upgrade?  When I went from 8.04 to 8.10, I had lost everything in my widgets (notepad for example).
<dhendu9411> w-heat: did you also have to use the kppp for broadband?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: lot of the widgets and stuff just aren't compatible from release to release from what I understand. I'm not surprised that stuff gets lost. I don't use a lot of widgets/plasmoids though
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: so far, I don't either.  Just the notepad thing and the analog clock.
<dhendu9411> I am interested in hacking some widgets/plasmoids, but can't without 4.2.x of KDE.  I visit the api section, but it seems like they aren't releasing the api's yet.
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: yeah, read above. I didn't have to use kppp w/ knetworkmanager applet. Never had to plug in any credentials or anything. But they moved to this plasmoid networkmanager which looks pretty, but from _my experience_ simply doesn't cooperate as well as knm did.
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: ohhh mis-read sorry.
<dhendu9411> well gang... looks like I'm off to install the 9.04.  wish me luck!
<rmrfslash_> For example, everytime I want to connect to a network that I've configured once already (and for some reason the plasmoid isn't connecting automatically) I click on it and rather than looking in the configured networks table it makes a new entry.
<rmrfslash_> Asks me for my WEP password and everything.
<bouin> Hello, I am facing problem in using Kubuntu 9.04 with my ATI RADEON HD 2400 XT, when I enable xinerama, it seems like at the reboot everything freeze, thanks for your time
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: that sucks.  on both machines that were upgraded it does that?
<darkenergy> rmrfslash: does it support the creation of adhoc wireless networks?
<rmrfslash_> darkenergy: yeah
<dhendu9411> actually bouin brings another question to mind.  does anyone use multiple monitors with 9.04?
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: I say upgrade cuz KDE 4.2 is worth it alone IMO. KDE 4.1 was just one giant bug.
<bouin> Yes i am using two monitors
<eagles0513875> how can i run a back trace on a plasma widget
<bouin> dhendu9411: Yes i am using two monitors
<dhendu9411> bouin: do you resolutions stay set now with 9.04?  With 8.10, both monitors worked, but they always defaulted to the lowest resolution.  I had to manually change them everytime I booted.
<rmrfslash_> dhendu9411: like right now, I just expanded my network manager applet and it's showing my network from home w/ a strong signal strength. I've been on a train for like 45 mins :)
<rmrfslash_> oops I meant network amnager plasmoid
<bouin> dhendu9411: I was on Kubuntu 8.04 just before, I cannot help for Kubuntu 8.10
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: so that is probably a bug
<rmrfslash_> It even says I'm connected to my home network and that I have an IP address :)
<dhendu9411> bouin: I am asking if you have that problem with 9.04
<bouin> dhendu9411: I am currently downloading the ATI drivers from their website I don't know if it could resolv something
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: that interesting.  but your adapters don't reflect that right?
<eagles0513875> rmrfslash: thats impossible to be honest. i do have a question does your network-manager plasmoid sigsev11 after logging in
<bouin> dhendu9411: Yes i have the problem with 9.04
<dhendu9411> bouin: do you have issues with both monitor resolutions?
<eagles0513875> rmrfslash: i mean the kde4 daemon
<rmrfslash_> ifconfig does not show that I have an IP address from my home network 50 miles away... no :)
<darkenergy> rmrfslash_: how about iwconfig?
<bouin> dhendu9411: yes just one of them work, and when i try to enable xinerama, when i restart X it freezes
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: i would hope not :)  I just wanted to make sure the adapters were actually working even though the plasmoid isn't (so-to-speak)
<eagles0513875> darkenergy: he would need to use ifconfig iwconfig shows just your connection speed the network one is connected to
<rmrfslash_> darkenergy: strangely it says I'm connected to my neighbors network
<rmrfslash_> darkenergy: which I was using last week because Cox was giving me trouble
<dhendu9411> bouin: I can't help you with that issue.  I would say to do what you are already doing which is upgrade the driver.  I was just interested in knowing if the upgrade to 9.04 fixed the monitor resolution issue.
<darkenergy> rmrfslash_: maybe your neighbor is on the train :)
<doleyb> Can someone say why the jaunty upgrade removed guidance-power-manager?  And if there's a replacement that's better?
<rmrfslash_> darkenergy: I'm pretty sure that's not the case
<dhendu9411> lol
<eagles0513875> doleyb: there is a power manager plasmoid now did you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty or is this a clean install of jaunty
<doleyb> eagles0513875: its an upgrade
<bouin> dhendu9411: I will keep you update on my progress, because I could need you help if it does not work because I will probably retry 8.10 . . . I am currently at work and I just spend one day to solve my monitor problem LOL !!!
<rmrfslash_> power management plasmoid works! No problems
<rmrfslash_> :D
<eagles0513875> doleyb: one thing i did notice back during beta the upgrade form intrepid to jaunty leaves alot of outdated stuff like the old network manager as well as adept which has been replaced with something else
<dhendu9411> bouin: lol  I hope the driver update resolves the issue
<rmrfslash_> Why doesn't GTK use better icons... serioulsy.
<doleyb> eagles0513875: how can i find teh new power manager?  or even better, documentation for it?
<rmrfslash_> GNOME that is
<rmrfslash_> not gtk
<bouin> dhendu9411: yes i Hope too, what card do you have ATI ?
<eagles0513875> doleyb: do you have the plasmoids installed
<eagles0513875> doleyb: if you do go look through the list of plasmoids and it should be there
<dhendu9411> doleyb: If I recall properly, I read on the kubuntu site to uninstall any plasmoids prior to the upgrade to 9.04
<MobiusCoffee> Quick question.  On Kubuntu, certain items will be bold in the taskbar.  Is there a way to stop this?
<dhendu9411> rmrfslash: I know what you mean.  Its like looking at windows 95!  lol
<doleyb> eagles0513875, dhendu9411: in add widgets?  i don't see anything apropos.
<MobiusCoffee> s/certain things/the active program/
<dhendu9411> bouin: ummm I am using a dell 1525 laptop which uses and Intel
<bouin> dhendu9411: oh ok so probably the problem is different ;-)
<dhendu9411> bouin: I think so :)
<canen> anyone finding kmail really slow after yesterday's updates? I was running the rc but didn't experience this problem
<dhendu9411> doleyb: I don't have 9.04 so I can't help.  I have been asking questions prior to upgrading.
<doleyb> rmrfslash: where can i find power managerment plasmoid?
<rmrfslash_> doleyb: did you right click on the panel (or desktop) and go to "Add Widgets"
<doleyb> rmrfslash: yes, then what?
<rmrfslash_> should be in there
<rmrfslash_> Scroll down to Battery Monitor
<ederico> hello, I just upgraded from Kubuntu 8.10 to Kubuntu 9.04 and I have a problem, the network management applet doesn't appear and I cannot connect to my wi-fi, wired ethernet works fine but I need wi-fi, used to work before
<Beazel> Eh up, I don't suppose anyone would be able to give me a bit information on setting up a mobile broadband connection?
<rmrfslash_> beazel: you can try using the plasmoid or kppp
<doleyb> rmrfslash: I don't want a battery monitor.
<rmrfslash_> oh you want power management
<rmrfslash_> go to system settings >advanced
<Beazel> doleyb: I've been tootling around the plasmoid, filled in the APN, Username and Password all correct, but there's a box that's asking for "Network" and doesn't want to let me connect without it"
<doleyb> rmrfslash_: is PowerDevil something new?
<bo0ts__> doleyb: It has been around for some time now.
<henry_BR> I download alternate cd, kubuntu 9.04, and i can't upgrade my kubuntu 8.10.... I try kdesudo "/media/iso/cdromupgrade" and it start but... during the process it requires a internet connection.... Must I have this internet connection?? I guessed the cd was to upgrade without the internet... How can I do it? thank you
<doleyb> rmrfslash_: So I don't see any way to get a widget which swaps power settings.  Oh well, maybe I must look for that feature elsewhere.
<Beazel> Does anyone know what needs to be typed in the "Network" box in "Network Management" when setting up a Mobile Broadband connection?
<doleyb> Beazel: Isn't that just a label for your reference?
<Beazel> doleyb: I'm thinking it might be, but something's stopping me connecting...  Got all the details right, just doesn't seem to fly...
<Beazel> I'll have another bash with it, but I'm napidly running out of things to try!
<Beazel> Rapidly even...
<ederico_> I solved my problem, no worries! Thanks anyways
<GRiD> hey folks, problems on upgrade to jaunty: #1, no more networking icon in the taskbar. when i start it manually, it won't connect to wireless. saw at least 2 posts about this in forums but no solutions, anyone know?
<Beazel> Also, it seems to be recognising my Huwaii E160 as an E220, do you happen to know if this is a bug?
<canen> strange, before when i used XAA i got some weird issues now it seems to be working better than EXA
<tsimpson> GRiD: did you read the release notes?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Network%20management%20applet%20must%20be%20re-added%20on%20Kubuntu%20upgrade
<GRiD> embarrasingly i had a problem finding them. thanks
<tsimpson> it *should* link to it in the upgrade tool, not sure if it actually does
<GRiD> it may have, but when i went back and tried to find a link from the web, couldn't find it
<tsimpson> the info is also on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<GRiD> there really should be something here, which is the most obvious link from the front page: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<GRiD> ok thanks
<Beazel> doleyb: Thanks for advice, I've just tried it in a Windows machine and it don't work there either.  I'm thinking that the network's got problems rather than me!  Cheers!
<tsimpson> GRiD: there should be, but ubuntu.com cares not about kubuntu
<tsimpson> or so it seems anyway
<GRiD> well, not even the normal ubuntu 9.04 is there
<tsimpson> oh, it does
<tsimpson> it's just not linked
<tsimpson> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Beazel> GRiD: I think they put a link on the download page but it's in letters so small you'd barely notice  without Ctrl-Fing the thing
<Beazel> I didn't notice them 'cos Firefox put the DL dialog in front of it...
<GRiD> ok well thanks for the help, i'll try the work around. my other problem is apparently also listed here: "Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards". it's really terrible
<Beazel> GRiD: You're doing the upgrade right?
<GRiD> well, it's done, yes
<Beazel> Not sure it'll help with your thing but I've learned the hard way, "When in doubt, do a clean install"
<Beazel> Had a problem with my old wireless card a while back,
<GRiD> yikes. no time for that right now. hope it's solvable
<Beazel> Should have been working, did EVERYTHING over a period of like, 3 days,
<Beazel> Then tried a clean install just on the off-chance and it worked out of the box
<Beazel> Never did figure out what the problem was either...
<tsimpson> GRiD: try the "forwardported" driver, fixed it 100% for me
<tsimpson> GRiD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<ct529> anyone who tried 904?
<Beazel> Right, I'm off to try and beat this USB dongle into submission.
<Morydd> is it unusual for top to show kded4 using >90% CPU?
<ct529> anyone who already updated to 904? have you had any difficulty / problem?
<faileas> Morydd: well, it shouldn't be happening
<Morydd> faileas: I suspected as much. Any ideas what would cause that/how to fix it?
<faileas> Morydd: fraid not
<genii> Morydd: Do you have multiple cores?
<comfanter> I installed kubuntu9.04 a moment ago
<comfanter> Although I have windows and ubuntu8.04
<ct529> comfanter: how did it go? did you upgrade from 810?
<Morydd> genii: yes. 2
<Jonty> I've upgraded to Jaunty and added my wireless network and set it to automatically log in, but it doesn't. I have to go into the settings and put in the wallet password first. Then, if it disconnects later the panel freezes and I have to restart in order to connect again.
<Jonty> I never thought I'd say this, but is it possible to switch back to KNetworkManager?
<ct529> Jonty: I like KNetworkManager
<genii> Morydd: When you hit 1  in top, shows one core running near capacity and the other other idle?
<Jonty> ct529: I'd like it if it let you make NetworkManager log you in at boot, not at KDE start. Either way, it's miles better than what I have now.
<comfanter> NO,I downloaded  and installed  it
<Morydd> genii: yes.
<eagles0513875> Jonty: i think knetworkmanager is in the repos
<Jonty> eagles0513875: I have it, sure, it just won't let me use it
<Morydd> seems to be switching from time to time which is at cap and which is idle
<eagles0513875> Jonty: do you use it to connect to a wifi network or wired network
<comfanter> But it isn't stable yet
<genii> Morydd: I've seen this previously and it involves passing some kernel option at boot to fix it. But offhand cannot recall the option
<ct529> comfanter: thanks a lot, I am going to wait :)
<Jonty> eagles0513875: wifi
<eagles0513875> Jonty: i would advise against using knetworkmanager i used to try to get it to connect to wifi but it would never work. the new networkmanager plasmoid works  flawlessly with wifi and wired
<Jonty> the new what?
<ct529> cdoes anyone know a tool to switch locak you computer every hour for 10 minutes? Something like an ergonomic helper!
<Jonty> Ill check that out
<GRiD> so my problems are deeper than just adding the knetworkmanager applet back in ... after upgrade, my wireless doesn't appear to work at all. it's recognized and drivers are loaded, but it doesn't find any access points. sigh. this upgrades a total bust for me.
<Jonty> still, for me, it needs the wallet password before doing anything
<ct529> sorry, does anyone know a tool to *LOCK* you computer every hour for 10 minutes? Something like an ergonomic helper!
<Jonty> oh, by the way, does anyone know how to make sure the networking and batter life plasmoids don't have black text on a slightly darker black background?
<eagles0513875> Jonty: the new plasmoid uses the wallet as well
<GRiD> ct529, rsibreak
<eagles0513875> Jonty: did you change the appearance
<eagles0513875> i changed the color appearence to a dark grayish black but the text on the plasmoids is white on a dark color for me
<Jonty> eagles0513875: yeah, how do I get back to some sort of default?
 * Dillizar will never remove Kubuntu 8.04
<Jonty> Dillizar: you're not missing much, I have to say
<eagles0513875> Jonty: go back to appearence and change it back to default
<Dillizar> Jonty just buggs i am missing :D
<Jonty> eagles0513875: ok, my colour scheme is the default, but plasmoids are still fairly unreadable
<Jonty> same colour scheme for them as before
<eagles0513875> Jonty: im not sure i assumed you change the appearace of the color :( never had that happen to me before to be honest
<Dillizar> so ppl how is the kubuntu 9.04
<faileas> Dillizar: other than the irc client, i love it
<GRiD> Dillizar, it broke my wireless and made my graphics crawl. ymmv :)
<Dragnslcr> faileas- don't like Quassel?
<faileas> Dragnslcr: 'fraid not
<faileas> nice idea, but i want my tabbed channels, and the abillity to disconnect from a single channel.
<GiantTalkingCow> Downloading it right now to give it a try myself... I gave the normal Ubuntu and Xubuntu a whirl and found them wanting. How's Kubuntu working for all of you, so far?
<EagleScreen> faileas: test KDE4 version of konversation
<bigjocker> i'll use quassel when it allows me to change the background color
<GiantTalkingCow> Oh, they're porting Konversation? Good, I'd heard differently.
<eagles0513875> Dillizar: please take non support questions to kubuntu-offtopic channel plz
<eagles0513875> GiantTalkingCow: ya they are its not in jaunty but the kde3 version is in the repos
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Jonty> GiantTalkingCow: wireless is dodgy, it won't let you automatically log in, you have to go to settings and put in the wallet password first
<bigjocker> konversation does not look 'integrated' in KDE4
<eagles0513875> Jonty: that is true if you want to file a bug i can confirm that for ya
<GiantTalkingCow> Jonty: I'd heard. Thankfully, I'm installing this on a PC that's plugged directly into my router, so it's no big deal.
<EagleScreen> anyone can test a snapshot of KDE4 version of konversation, there are packages here: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=konversation&searchon=names&suite=experimental&section=all
<ct529> GRiD: thanks looking at it
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<siegfried_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jonty> eagles0513875: cool
<eagles0513875> do you know where to file bugs Jonty
<Jonty> ye
<Jonty> s
<Jonty> I also know how to press the enter key too well, it would seem
<faileas> EagleScreen: there's one?
<faileas> EagleScreen: can i use it alongside the KDE3 one?
<eagles0513875> Jonty: just checking
<bigjocker> EagleScreen, can we install that package just by dpkg installing it?
<siegfried_> has anyone had crashing problems with 9.04?
<eagles0513875> faileas: any app that still hasnt been ported can be run along side kde4 apps
<EagleScreen> faileas: I think not
<Jonty> eagles0513875: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/349445
<bigjocker> EagleScreen, or are there any extra dependencies?
<faileas> EagleScreen: i'll bookmark it and try it in a VM first then
<eagles0513875> bigjocker: you will most likely have to compile stuff in svn
<bigjocker> oh
<EagleScreen> bigjocker: install it with dpkg or gdebi
<bigjocker> ok
<ct529> GRiD: great! Exactly what I was looking for! thanks!
<GRiD> ct529, np. i've used it for over a year, works great.
<Dragnslcr> bigjocker- the background color for Quassel follows your KDE color scheme
<Jonty> eagles0513875: ah ha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/350301
<eagles0513875> Jonty: i also confirmed that first bug that you linked
<bigjocker> hmm
<bigjocker> nice
<ct529> GRiD: yes, somethingwe loose sight of the time .... :)
 * bigjocker using konversation for KDE 4.2.2
<eagles0513875> the 2nd bug i cant really confirm the 1st i can
<Jonty> eagles0513875: well that's the one I'd have filed
<eagles0513875> Jonty: can you clarify what you mean by how to store the key in the wallet
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip how are you today
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not bad, you?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know how I can disable IPv6?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: not bad either just helping out in here
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you have to blacklist it somewhere i forgot where though
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i had to do it once cuz of opera browser using ipv6 to connect to sites and timing out
<ActionParsnip> erusual just gave me the link
<ct529> can anyone suggest a good primer on object oriented programming, something for beginners, but really thick beginners
<genii> Morydd: Still here?
<shadowland> How much of a beginner?  There is a programming primer for kids called "Alice" to teach OO concepts
<Jonty> eagles0513875: in order to automatically connect, I must open up the network settings. This asks for a password for the wallet, and once it has that it connects
<ct529> shadowland: wouldn't that be a bit too complicated?
<ct529> :D
<ct529> shadowland: point me out to that, please?
<eagles0513875> Jonty: do you mind clarifying in regards to your bug its kind of ambiguous the way it is worded
<genii> Morydd: After searching my old notes, found a boot option which may help with the one-core-racing thing:   notsc (means to turn off cpu time-stamp-counter)
<shadowland> ct529: http://www.alice.org/
<ActionParsnip> ct529: head to #C++ or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jonty> eagles0513875: I haven't filed one, the second one isn't me. Do you want me to reply to it fully explaining what happens to me?
<eagles0513875> Jonty: its ok i got it
<jado> hi, i have no sound when i do speaker-test or vlc x.mp3 but i have no error (i've just upgraded to 9.04). if i go to Multimedia, there are 2 Audio ouputs, one name 'Nvidia nForce 2 etc." which works with the button 'test' and the other pulseaudio that does not work when i press 'test'
<canen> will qt 4.5.1 be included in 9.04 updates?
<EagleScreen> canen: I dont know, but it should be included because 4.5.0 sucks
<canen> :)
<gohmifune> Konqueror is telling that my hard drive partition is full when it isn't.
<EagleScreen> canen lests ask it in #kubuntu-devel
<gohmifune> any ideas?
<canen> well, it is backwards compatible and is a bug fix
<kya> Hello. I need some help.
<kya> I just upgraded to the new Kubuntu.
<eagles0513875> kya: just ask your question bro if anyone knows it they will respond :)
<kya> ok.
<GiantTalkingCow> A quick question: does Jaunty use KDE's own WM compositing solution by default? Or Compiz?
<NCommander> Stupid question, but is there a way to get multitouch on my trackpad working in Kubuntu (it works in Xubuntu and UbuntU)
<Dragnslcr> GiantTalkingCow- Kubuntu has never used compiz by default
<rhkfin> Trying to upgrade but I get 'an unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade' (see http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4086828.png and ignore the finnish text :) - any ideas how to get over it? Files (&bugrep) available here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/278285
<kya> I just upgraded to the new Kubuntu. I have two disks /dev/sdb1 mounted as / and /dev/sda1/ mounted as /media/otherdisk I lost everything on sda1 and the disk that has 250gb now reports only 31.49gb. How can I reformart the disk with the full size again?
<Dragnslcr> And yes, compositing is built in to kwin in KDE 4
<Jonty> eagles0513875: well, I've got to go now. Thanks for your assistance
<GiantTalkingCow> Dragnslcr: Hasn't it? That's nice to know, thank you.
<eagles0513875> no prob Jonty any more questions or problems dont hesitate to pop in
<Dragnslcr> kya- gparted can probably help
<ct529> GRiD: great, it works well
<kya> Tried Gparted also reported wrong size :(
<seanw__> lol hard to find a nick that isn't registered
<cliebow> i have a dell mini 9 running hardy..to make the firstclass client work ihad to force install intrepids libqt3-mt..is there any way to resolve the dependency errors i rcieve on update iwhtout reverting to hrdys libqt3-mt?
<cliebow> all the k* apps seem to work fine btw
<kgx> hows 9.04 looking? worth upgrading? im still on 8.04
<FaxNet2> i was playing around with 9.04 last nite and noticed it doesnt have wpa2 support, is there a reason for this and will it be supported?
<Dragnslcr> FirstClass? Oh man, I'm sorry
<EagleScreen> FaxNet2: you have wpa2 support if you use network-manager-kde to connect
<EagleScreen> kgx: 9.04 has got currently a bunch of bugs
<FaxNet2> EagleScreen: why is it not supported on the other network manager?
<EagleScreen> because the last line I wrote
<FaxNet2> EagleScreen: sorry i missed that, so there should be an update to fix that eventually rite
<EagleScreen> it is expectable
<FaxNet2> thank you for ur help, appreciated
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- how did you install the client? The .deb packages have been working for me for a while (for the values of "work" that apply to FirstClass)
<seanw__> Currently I have kubuntu 8.10 with firefox 3.0.8 and with any images that use css backgroundurl's there's a black border around the left and top side of the image. Is there anyway to fix this?
<rhkfin> Anyone have any idea what to do when trying to upgrade to Jaunty: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, i simply dpkg -i the client from fcc
<BluesKaj> kya_, GParted live cd or the application ?
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- what version of FirstClass?
<cliebow> 9.1
<cliebow> ish
<cliebow> but the 8 client had the same issue..same output when straced
<kya_> Dragnslcr: The application: didn't now there was a live cd. Going for it.
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, but the 8 client had the same issue..same output when straced
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I dunno. I don't think I've run in to any dependency issues with it in a while, but I haven't done a clean install of Kubuntu in a while, so I might have all the old packages it needs
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- what version of Kubuntu are you on now?
<cliebow> fcc worked fine in gutsy and intrepid..so i worked with chris ho at firstclass who came up with this kludge
<cliebow> '
<Dragnslcr> I was using the Windows version under wine for a while. Can't remember offhand when I started using the native Linux client
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, well..default hardy install on mini 9..ogra from canonical suggested i bring it up here..since the k* programs are what seem to have dep probs
 * cliebow cliebow runs out to the car after laptop
<seanw__> Currently I have kubuntu 8.10 with firefox 3.0.8 and with any images that use css backgroundurl's there's a black border around the left and top side of the image. Yet in Konqurer everything displays fine. Is there anyway to fix this?
<seanw__> Konqueror*
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- not sure what else to say. I've never run into any dependency problems with it. Worst case, you should be able to use the Windows version with wine
<Dragnslcr> seanw__- have an example that we can look at?
<seanw__> Dragnslcr: like a screenshot of the issue?
<Dragnslcr> seanw__- a URL
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, yeah...finest kind..thanks for the help..
<seanw__> Dragnslcr: sure just an example: http://brighart.com/home
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- sorry I couldn't help. I'm with you on the FirstClass pain, though. My university uses it, and they let alumni keep our accounts, so I've been using it for over 10 years
<Longfield> hello: I have just upgraded to jaunty, and I my networking service does not start anymore !
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, i see..i am subadmin here so need to do quite a lot in it..
<jeiworth> seanw__: dont see any borders using 3.0.9
<Dragnslcr> seanw__- anything specific on the page that has the problem?
<kya_> BluesKaj: Going for a Gparted reboot ;) Thanks.
<seanw__> jeiworth: ah maybe i should upgrade from 3.0.8
<seanw__> Dragnslcr: i'll take a screenshot
<bobby> hi
<bobby> how do i install nvidia drivers in kubuntu 9.04?
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- haha, I just scrolled back up to check your host to see where you're from. I definitely feel your pain
<jeiworth> seanw__: yeah,better make a screenshot, sounds more like a local issue (some plugin/extension maybe?)
<bobby> which version do I install? i find nvidia-glx-71, 96, 180, 196
<bobby> 173
<jeiworth> dont remember 3.0.8 having any problems like that
<eagles0513875> bobby: i would install the latest one are you using the gui
<cliebow> heehee.i am from Maine
<bobby> eagles0513875: yeah
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- is it Orono that's making you deal with FirstClass?
<seanw__> http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/3443/snapshot5.png
<eagles0513875> bobby: i normally use the latest one
<seanw__> jeiworth: the only plugin i have is firebug
<bobby> ok
<eagles0513875> bobby: if i run into issues i go to the one just before it
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, no my own schools..
<jeiworth> seanw__: hm that i also have installed
<cliebow> i had a perfectly good sendmail running..then horde..then got stuck with this pig
<Dragnslcr> seanw__- nope, looks fine in 3.0.9 here
<shid007_> Hi there! sometimes apt falls with segmentation fault... anyone has the same problem?
<seanw__> Dragnslcr: i'll upgrade and see if that fixes the issue. :D
<seanw__> thanks for your help guys
<millun_> is there a way to tell which gfx modes are supported?
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- yeah, I think FirstClass did some fairly special stuff 10 years ago, but it can probably be replaced by newer stuff by now.
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, i almost had em convinced to go with ..senior moment it will come to me
<serenity> hi, i just wanted to update amarok to 2.1 Beta. Added the ppa and did update. But now, the packages for amarok are blocked.  Apt-cache show says - Conflicts: amarok-kde4
<millun_> is there a way to tell which gfx modes are supported?
<attila__> hi
<attila__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   doesn't do anything! I still have (k)ubuntu 8  (oder 8.04 according to /etc/lsb-release) what now?
<cliebow> zimbra
<serenity> but in jaunty there is no amarok-kde4
<cliebow> attila__, ive been advised to dist-upgrade from package manager..
<attila__> thx, I'll try it too
<alt_> hi
<seanw__> Upgraded to 3.0.9 and the issue went away, thanks guys
<jeiworth> say, with my new hp laptop i got an ir remote control with it, anyone know how to use that with kubuntu? with irda-utils or is that just to connect mobile phones?
<kya_> BluesKaj:Gparted live sees the full disk I formated it but rebooting to Kubuntu I get 31gb again :(
<attila__> are the update-servers down at the moment?
<yaa_> seem like that
<yaa_> seems
<attila__> forget... its getting further for me :)
<attila__> hopefully until 100%
<jeiworth> hmmmm lirc mor likely
<Byron> Hello everyone. For all that have upgraded to 9.04, is /usr/bin/plasma overtaking most of your CPU? I have it currently going at 85-90%
<eagles0513875> yaa_:  attila__ the update servers probably still getting hit rather hard cuz everyone is probablly upgrading
<millun_> can i make X accept 1680x1050?
<attila__> <-- restarting
<attila__> eagles0513875, I would even pay a little bit, to have it faster :)
<jeiworth> Byron: nope, but xorg is eating around 20-30% due to my intel vga
<eagles0513875> attila__: just let it run and just be patient
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, guess ill just have to live with updating..then force-architecture the libqt3-mt
<eagles0513875> Byron: upgrading i find to be buggy still i found some old stuff like adept and knetowork manager that have been replaced by new stuff in jaunty
<attila__> eagles0513875, i could enjoy the sun :)
 * eagles0513875 gently kicks attila__ out the door to go get some sun
<jeiworth> lol  sometimes you should just try before asking, a dont beleive it, its working out of the box! :D
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: you talking bout me
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- if you have a spare computer or hard drive kicking around, it might be worth trying a clean install of 9.04 and see what happens
<attila__> wow... start did hurt...
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: nope, i had a question about the ir remote control that came with my laptop
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, Gosh..you mean i missed the jaunty coming-out party?
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<eagles0513875> cliebow: that was yesterday
<Dragnslcr> Official release was yesterday
<cliebow>  y guess would be it will be just fine..it is just that one version of libqt3-mt..
<cliebow> eagles0513875, dang..ill have to give ogra a thumbs up then..
<cliebow> eagles0513875, i am one of ltsp guys btw..
<Dragnslcr> What version of libqt3-mt do you have installed?
<Byron> eagles0513875: No solution for the high usage in plasma?
<cliebow> the working one is libqt3-mt_3.3.8-b-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<eagles0513875> Byron: im on a clean install and i dont have that problem
<Byron> jeiworth: 20-30 is high, but also depends on your processor for value.
<cliebow> the flaky one is i think 3ubuntu
<Byron> I would kill plasma, but then there goes all my stuff
<jeiworth> Byron: yeah, i think so too, its a known bug, intel b0rked their drivers, supposed to be fixed  in like 6 months... *sigh*
<Byron> jeiworth: Just in time for 9.10, huh?
<jeiworth> Byron: :D exactly
<cliebow> Dragnslcr, the default for a mini9 is libqt3-mt_3%3a3.3.8-b-ubuntu3_lpia.deb
<Dragnslcr> cliebow- yeah, I have -5 installed
<Byron> jeiworth: Well, I guess it gives you something to look forward to as the days pass
<lovre> hi all.
<lovre> where can i see whats new in 9.04, i mean the most important things?
<jeiworth> Byron: yeah... thats what you get for extra paying close attention to linux compatibility when you buy hardware :P
<rubinho> hello together
<elirips> Hello. Can someone else confirm that network-manager is no longer working with wireless in 9.04? I just upgrade from 8.10, there things worked finde.
<Dragnslcr> lovre- probably in the release announcement on the website
<bokey> hi guys is there konqueror 4.2.2 available in ppa?
<rubinho> can someone help me? i am not able so upmix my 2.0 sound since i updated do "jaunty"
<Dragnslcr> bokey- it's part of KDE 4.2.2
<bokey> Dragnslcr: and i'd have to get jaunty for that?
<jeiworth> elirips: works fine, but you have to configure all your wlan connections anew
<bokey> or is 4.2.2 (KDE) available as ppa already?
<Dragnslcr> bokey- pretty sure there are 8.10 packages for it in a PPA
<jeiworth> isnt 4.2.2 already in the official backports repo?
<jeiworth> for 8.10, that is
<elirips> jeiworth: how to do that? Remove everything from kwallet? purge and reinstall nm? I only get this in syslog: NetworkManager: <WARN>  impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (0) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/0 failed to activate: (3) No user settings service available
<Dragnslcr> bokey- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<bokey> Dragnslcr: thanks
<Dragnslcr> jeiworth- 4.2.0 was in backports, but for some reason the versions above that stayed in PPA
<jeiworth> elirips: hmm never checked my syslog, check system settings -> network settings -> network management -> and then click on the wireless tab
<Byron> How can I change the height of my Kicker
<Byron> 8.10
<jeiworth> Dragnslcr: ah kk, well then kubuntu-experimental ppa should definitely have it bokey
<rubinho> ist htere anybody who can help me?
<darrob> hi, i have a little problem installing kubuntu. this is the first time that i'm asked where to install grub and i'm not quite sure what the right place is. i tried to put in the partition that i assigned as /boot (/dev/sda3), but that didn't work.
<elirips> jeiworth: no data stored in there
<jeiworth> elirips: exactly, all saved connections are gone so you will have to create them again :-/
<elirips> jeiworth: that is what I've done, then I get NetworkManager: <WARN>  impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (0) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/0 failed to activate: (3) No user settings service available
<jeiworth> elirips:  create a new  connection by clicking on add
<elirips> jeiworth: i know
<jeiworth> aah ok
<Byron> I did it once when I first installed 8.10 on my netbook, but that's about it. I tried it again, but there aren't any anchors
<elirips> jeiworth: the problem is it wont connect
<elirips> jeiworth: something is broken
<jeiworth> ifconfig shows your wlan-card? lspci?
<theuser1>  i just upgraded but the new version of kde in kubuntu doesnt shows me all windows in one screen when i move my mouse button to upper left of screen. no visiualisation on alt+tab too. any solutions?
<dragonbreath> I have the same issue as elirips
<jeiworth> theuser1: desktop effects off?
<elirips> dragonbreath: any solution yet?
<yaa_> do not hurry
<dragonbreath> shows the networks, but can't connect to mine
<dragonbreath> elirips: is your network hidden?
<elirips> dragonbreath: no
<elirips> dragonbreath: it doesn't matter if it is a WPA1/2 or unsecured network
<dragonbreath> mmm..thought that might have been what was wrong with mine
<dragonbreath> Mine is hidden and wpa2
<theuser1> jeiworth:  no . i want that effect
<dragonbreath> worked before the upgrade, or course
<elirips> dragonbreath: all i get this error in syslog ...No user settings service available
<jeiworth> elirips, dragonbreath what wlan chip is your card?
<elirips> dragonbreath: it worked fine in 8.10
<elirips> dragonbreath: i'm suspecting that nm doesn't get the needed information from kdewallet
<jeiworth> theuser1: the question was, if they are deactivated. the exposé effect is a desktop effect
<dragonbreath> I haven't been using wallet before..hmm
<jeiworth> theuser1: as is the nicer alt-tab switching
<Byron> In regards to networking, it is taking an excruciating long time on my desktop. For some odd ball reason, it connects and disconnects without reconnecting and kNetworkManager knows nothing of it and still reports an IP.
<elirips> jeiworth: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<dragonbreath> jeiworth: how do I find out the chipset? It's an intel a/b/g one I believe
<theuser1> jeiworth:  i want that effect. can you tell me how to?
<dragonbreath> yeah, that one
<elirips> dragonbreath: lscpi | grep Network
<elirips> dragonbreath: lspci | grep Network
<dragonbreath> Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<bokey> is LP down?
<dragonbreath> LP?
<bokey> launchpad.net
<jeiworth> theuser1: go to system settings -> desktop and verify that desktop effects are activated, then go to tab screen edges and check if the upper left corner is green, if not click on it and select the action (e.g. present windows all desktops)
<bokey> Timeout error
<bokey> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<dragonbreath> LP just came up for me in FF
<bokey> hrm
<jeiworth> elirips, dragonbreath so you both have intel? dang it, intel seems to have really screwed something up major with their new drivers :P
 * KiRiLoS is back (gone 13:35:26)
<dragonbreath> jeiworth: lol
 * KiRiLoS Heya
<bokey> dragonbreath: what about https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa ?
<bokey> hi KiRiLoS
<dragonbreath> bokey: yep
<bokey> uhh? demn!
<bokey> thanks dragonbreath
<dragonbreath> np
<theuser1> jeiworth: done that
<jeiworth> theuser1: righto, and not working?
<jeiworth> elirips, dragonbreath seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350370
<dragonbreath> looking now...
<MaCEl> hello all. I upgraded my kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and many bugs are gone in KDE. meee'sa happy! :)
<theuser1> jeiworth: but its not showing preset windows
<theuser1> jeiworth: ill restard kde?
<jeiworth> theuser1: normally you dont have to restart kde. so the up-left-corner thing is working?
<theuser1> no. its not
<elirips> jeiworth: it works for me when configuring things manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<jeiworth> theuser1: hmm what vgs card and driver are you using?
<jeiworth> vgs->vga
<jeiworth> elirips: strange
<theuser1> it was working in previous kde
<theuser1> how to check
<theuser1> ?
<elirips> i'll now try nm-applet from gnome
<elirips> i think that will work
<jeiworth> glxinfo is probably the fastest way to find out
<comfanter> I download a file but I can't find it,who knows where it is?
<jeiworth> comfanter: lol
<jeiworth> comfanter: with what did you download it?
<eagles0513875> cliebow: hey
<cliebow> yeah..lost ya
<MaCEl> question: everytime i restart kubuntu i have to reset the screen resolution with NVIDIA settings tool. When i try to save the settings i get: 'Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' What should i do?
<comfanter> Koonqueror
<dragonbreath> comfanter: try your home icon, click near the top of the popup to open your desktop in dolphin
<jeiworth> MaCEl: try running nvidia settings tool as root/with sudo
<elirips> okay, it is definitly a problem that comes with Kubuntu 9.04
<elirips> nm-applet from Gnome works fine
<MaCEl> thanks jeiworth. i'll try
<elirips> it is only knetworkmanager, network-manager-kde and the plasma network-manager that wont work
<jeiworth> lol
<eagles0513875> !uck | cliebow
<ubottu> cliebow: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<elirips> jeiworth: as a workaround you can install network-manager-gnome
<jeiworth> elirips: strange though, i didnt have any problems and i upgraded when it was still beta
<elirips> jeiworth: and use nm-applet
<elirips> jeiworth: it was working fine for me with 8.10 and Kde 4.2 from backports.org. I upgraded to 9.04 today, and it is broken
<jeiworth> :-/
<theuser1> ?
<MaCEl> it worked. i hope now my X settings are permanent :)
<jeiworth> MaCEl: \o/
<MaCEl> :)
<jeiworth> brb
<wers> when i installed kubuntu, my firefox fonts got messed up. they dont render properly anymore. how do i fix this?
<draik> Did networking get better or worse when going from 8.10 to 9.04?
<elirips> draik: here, worse :P
<draik> I was really hoping networking would be fixed; among other things
<AndyMan1> is Jaunty running very slow for anyone else?
<elirips> draik: i've been using 8.10 with kde 4.2 from backports, things worked fine there. upgraded to 9.04 today, knetwork-manager is no longer working with wireless for me. now i'm using nm-applet from gnome..
<theuser1> any help?
<Byron> elirips: I'm on a netbook and wifi is my main thing. Wifi works 'out of the box' for me after the 2nd install on the HDD
<dragonbreath> elirips: where do you get the applet from?
<bokey> theuser1: what happened
<elirips> dragonbreath: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome then start it from a console using  nm-applet
<elirips> Byron: Did you upgrade or fresh install?
<theuser1> can see preset windows when i move mouse to left upmost . can see visiualisation of windows when i hit alt+tab . it was working fine in the previous  kde until i upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 ?
<theuser1> bokey: ^
<Byron> elirips: Sorry, I hit Enter by mistake instead of Shift as intended. I was going to add that I'm referencing that install to 8.10. I was just curious as to mabe a missed package or something along those lines.
<bokey> theuser1: preset window?
<Byron> s/mabe/maybe
<theuser1> present*
<MushroomKingdom> I cant get my Konsole to have a transparent backgrounf
<elirips> Byron: Maybe my problem comes from the upgrade.. who knows... I dont have time right now to go more into the deep, i just need something that works, so i'll stick to nm-applet until I get some more time
<AndyMan1> I just upgraded to Jaunty, and it's really, really laggy and unresponsive. I don't have any extra display goodies turned on, any idea what's wrong?
<elirips> Byron: Would be nice to check if it works with a fres install of 9.04
<bokey> theuser1: what kde version do you have?
<elirips> Byron: Maybe its also a problem with dbus
<theuser1> 4.2.2
<Byron> I don't have much on the netbook, so maybe I'll do that
<dragonbreath> AndyMan1: mine's a bit slow too...
<canen> AndyMan1: do you have an ATI card?
<AndyMan1> mobile 9000, i think
<canen> opensource drivers?
<bokey> theuser1: file a bug
<bokey> report
<AndyMan1> i'm not sure, i've totally forgotten how to find that out, actually
<canen> check to see if you have fglrx installed
<canen> aptitude search fglrx
<AndyMan1> kk, checking, thanks
<canen> or check yor log/config to see which driver is being used
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, is there something I can download so that my desktop allows me to have transparent backgrounds in konsole?
<theuser1> bokey: how to get the previous kde?
<bokey> theuser1: backports may have it
<canen> MushroomKingdom: enable desktop effects if your card can handle it
<Byron> MushroomKingdom: I think it's an available option within konsole itself
<MushroomKingdom> I have the desktop effects enabled but It wont allow me to
<theuser1> bokey:  backports?
<canen> MushroomKingdom: and change the transpareny option for the konsole profile
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about backports
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<MushroomKingdom> I have transparency at max, but it tells me my desktop doesnt support it
<AndyMan1> canen: don't think i'm using fglrx
<bokey> theuser1: i am not using 9.04 or 4.2.2 (yet) so i can't say for sure whats happening
<kubun2009> Loving juanty..
<canen> AndyMan1: then that is probable it, the opensource drivers are slow
<bokey> backports means new software ported to previous release
<kubun2009> how do you get codecs for dragon player?
<theuser1> bokey:  what are you using
<bokey> theuser1: 8.10
<canen> AndyMan1: in xorg.conf i changed AccelMethod to XAA and that seems to help
<hagabaka_> kded4 keeps using all the CPU since i upgraded to jaunty
<theuser1> bokey: what is the kde version in that
<canen> MushroomKingdom: then it probable doesn't support it
<bokey> theuser1: 4.1
<kubun2009> canen - what video card are you guys talking about?
<canen> kubun2009: ati
<theuser1> bokey:  i cant get 4.1 and remove this 4.2?
<bokey> theuser1: its stable except i am going to upgrade to 4.2 only because of konqueror
<MushroomKingdom> how do I get it to allow it?
<bokey> theuser1: yes it should be possible but i think that'd introduce lot of breakage
<AndyMan1> canen: so change that, see if it improves, and if not, install fglrx?
<canen> MushroomKingdom: what's your video card?
<Flokass> hi
<theuser1> bokey: then why its not working fo rme? driver problem ?
<MushroomKingdom> Nvidia 8400
<MushroomKingdom> gt i think
<canen> AndyMan1: check to see if fglrx supports your card
<theuser1> bokey:  i heard its done by manulay settting /etc/....... /interfaces. dont know the exact thing?
<bokey> theuser1: you're trying to switch with alt+tab right? thats not a driver problem
<theuser1> bokey:  hm
<kubun2009> what does this setting do? SubSection "Display"
<kubun2009>    Virtual 3200 1800
<kubun2009> EndSubSection
<canen> AndyMan1: in my case it doesn't and fglrx can also lead to a world of hurt
<MaCEl> hagabaka: i also had that problem. i restarted kubuntu and now it's fine...
<devilsadvocate> ok, so my upgrade failed horribly http://pastie.org/457196
<kubun2009> what does that setting do: in xorg.conf i changed AccelMethod to XAA and that seems to help
<eagles0513875> !paste | kubun2009
<ubottu> kubun2009: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> kubun2009: just to let ya know  for future
<canen> kubun2009: it's an accelration architecture
<kubun2009> sorry iknow i pasted wrong txt sorry
<MushroomKingdom> canen: I run a Nvidia 8400
<AndyMan1> canen: alright, thank you. I'll give it a try and report back if it helps
<kubun2009> how do i d/l more codecs for dragon player? it isnt playing any files avi, mpg mpeg..etc
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about sources.list
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<canen> MushroomKingdom: you said you had desktop effects enable right?
<MushroomKingdom> Yes
<canen> kubun2009: i usually use medibuntu
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about downgrade
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<canen> kubun2009: http://medibuntu.org/
<bokey> theuser1: that should be it.
 * bokey checks 4.2 completes :D
<devilsadvocate> !tell devilsadvocate about downgrade
<canen> MushroomKingdom: i am using an ATI card here so can't really help
<ubottu> devilsadvocate, please see my private message
<MushroomKingdom> Shucks
<canen> MushroomKingdom: i use archlinux with a nvidia card at home. i don't know if their wiki could help you
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<MushroomKingdom> Well, Is there a specific setting that I should have on?
<MushroomKingdom> besides just having desktop effects
<abyss_> Hi
<canen> MushroomKingdom: can you share your xorg.conf?
<AndyMan1> canen: am I looking in the right place? /etc/X11/xorg.conf? there's almost nothing in that file, and no AccelMethod
<MushroomKingdom> sure, how do I do that
<canen> AndyMan1: add it under the device section
<abyss_> Does anyone have experience with Matlab?
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<AndyMan1> (tab)AccelMethod (tab) "XAA" ?
<canen> AndyMan1: http://pastebin.com/m48104648 that's what i have
<canen> MushroomKingdom: http://pastebin.com/
<kubun2009_> thx
<MushroomKingdom> canen: where do I find the xorg.conf?
<canen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SaTURnO> ha all
<hagabaka_> is kded4 using all CPU since upgrade for anyone lese?
<canen> hagabaka_: yes :) see backlog
<canen> anyway, gotta run
 * canen goes off to a meeting
<hagabaka_> i don't have backlog
<AndyMan1> thanks canen, back in a few
<doleyb> hagabaka_: thats happened a lot, try reloggin a bit
<MushroomKingdom> canen:http://pastebin.com/d155c6719
<SaTURnO> ehm... I have installed kubuntu 9.04beta how can i upgrade to 9.04final without reinstall?
<canen> SaTURnO: just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * canen _really_ goes 
<SaTURnO> tnx
<gerald> Anyone here with Kubuntu 9.04 running on eeePC 1000 w/o WPA2 Wlan?
<SaTURnO> but it do nothing
<gerald> sorry, with wpa2 wlan...
<theuser1> how to i remove all kde 4.2.2?
<frank23> The hardware drivers app doesn't show the nvidia drivers I want to install. I know how to do this manually just wondering why it's not working like it used to.
<gerald> @theuser: use dselect/aptitude/synaptic, search for all kde packages and delete this
<theuser1> is there a way to upgrad to 9.04 from 8.10 but  not upgrading kde ?
<AndyMan1> canen: WOW. it's like going from 56k to a T1. thanks for the tip!
<genii> theuser1: Not really
<frank23> theuser1: you mean keep kde4.1 instead of kde4.2?
<AndyMan1> out of curiosity, what did the that change to XAA do?
<theuser1> frank23: ya
<theuser1> genii: frank23present windows thing and alt+tab visualisation dont work in 4.2.2 for me
<frank23> theuser1: you mean the 3d effects? are your 3d drivers installed and enabled?
<theuser1> ya
<theuser1> frank23:  i have effects enabled. was working in 4.1 . what drivers are you talking about
<bokey> theuser1: you need graphics driver for your card.
<whyking> hi
<bokey> theuser1: if its 3d related
<devilsadvocate> ok, if anyones interested, removinf libqt4-dev seemed to have eased _some_ of my upgrade problems
<frank23> theuser1: I just installed 9.04 a couple minutes ago. I don't have the nvidia drivers I need installed yet
<bokey> theuser1: when your kernel gets upgraded, it requires a new graphics driver
<bokey> yep frank23
<theuser1> bokey:  frank23 how to i check. it was working in 4.1. should work for 4.2.2?
<bokey> 9.04 uses different (newer) kernel than 8.10
<whyking> I just upgrade to jaunty, rebooted, but all kde apps (adept, konqueror, konsole) wont start, other gtk+ apps seem fine (firefox, xchat...) what is going on?
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about 3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<bokey> damn you ubottu
<whyking> they seem to be starting, appear in the taskbar, but then disappear
<whyking> any help would be greatly appreciated
<theuser1> bokey:  ic. so how do i check drivers frank23
<frank23> bokey:  theuser1: well, for nvidia cards, the Hardware Drivers application should show them and let me install them. it's not working though. must be a bug
 * KiRiLoS is away: I'm busy
<theuser1> frank23: where can i find hardware a[[
<theuser1> app
<bokey> !tell theuser1 about video
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<frank23> theuser1: Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<bokey> install the driver then try your 3d thingy
<bokey> i thought it was some kde issue earlier sorry
<theuser1> frank23: bokey no propreity drivers in use
<bokey> theuser1: i dont know what youre taling about
<bokey> theuser1: try reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<domker> How to recover KDE fonts settings?
<whyking> dolphin is crashing as well
<whyking> any ideas?
<theuser1> bokey no propreity drivers in use iin system settings > hardware drivers
<bokey> domker: kcmshell4 fontinst
<frank23> theuser1: what video card do you have?
<bokey> !crash > whyking
<ubottu> whyking, please see my private message
<devilsadvocate> ok, openoffice seems to be blocking my upgrade for some reason. any way i can remove it completely for now?
<heinkel_111> how do I tell tar to extract the files from an archive into a folder with a given pathname (/home/me/tmp/. for example)
<domker> how to fix fonts size to default KDE settings? >> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3161/zrzutekranu1q.jpg  //too small fonts how to back to default (Default button doesnt work)
<esperegu_> how to install flash? after upgrading it does not work anymore....
<zak-76> helo all
<zak-76> :)
<snarkster> i must say you guys have completely out done yourself!!! This is an awesome peice of work
<snarkster> the new package manager seems alittle easier to use
<cham_eleon> is there a _real_ simple kde4 plasma theme? without gradient or anything like that? only a color?
<devilsadvocate> ok. panic time : akonadi server seems to want to remove itself since it is removed. wtf. help
<devilsadvocate> since it it unused*
<chx> hi. i have an AMD 740G/Radeon 2100 and Jaunty (even after installing Catalyst 9.4) crashes when it switches to X.
<dfaure> devilsadvocate: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? that should make it used again ;)
<Szadek> how can i use the notebook remote ?? only one button seems to work , and it only put the screen black and then return to normal
<devilsadvocate> dfaure: :( im in upgrade dependancy hell. so far it seems the openoffice suit (all of it) and the qt dev packages were the major blocks. i also dont know why, but the thing asked me some lilo (lilo?) related question
<chx> and for more fun: it crashes with radeon and radeonhd too!
<devilsadvocate> dfaure: i'm terrified or rebooting now :|
<dfaure> devilsadvocate: didn't get any of these problems here....
<dfaure> my problem is the ati videocard... X makes the machine hang whatever I try.
<draik> I'm trying to install the necessary package/tool for playing DVDs. Says they are encrypted in Kaffeine and that DragonPlayer won't load the media (DVD).
<draik> What was that location again? /usr/bin/____?____
<devilsadvocate> and there goes quassel core
<bendodge> i just upgraded to 9.04, and sudo apt-get doesn't work anymore
<bendodge> is there a new command, or do I have to start a root shell?
<dfaure> bendodge: still works here...
<draik> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, does aptitude work?
<esperegu_> how to get flash installed in firefox?
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: yes
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, use aptitude for now, maybe use it to install apt-get
<bendodge> dfaure: i get command not found with
<bendodge> ok
<bendodge> dfaure: -with
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, i just use aptitude now though
<agoole> does anyone have skype working in jaunty ?
<agoole> and how can I trace which audio capture is what input ?
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: apt-get without sudo works, but obviously gives a perms error
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, hmm
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: i've actually never tried aptitude before; i like apt-get for when i know exactly what i want done
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, aptitude has more or less the same commands iirc. i dont know how to fix your apt-get issue, trying to douse a few major upgrade fires here myself :|
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: ok, aptitude will have to do
<bendodge> now why doesn't su work? i get authentication failure
<bbeck> I had a component to kontact that acted like a wiki (books and pages).  I upgraded to the latest Kubuntu and it's not there anymore.  I was wondering if anyone knew the name of that app so I could reinstall it.
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, you have a root pw?
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: well, in the past i would put in my account pw
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, try sudo -i
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: that worked
<frank23> wow kpackagekit crashes when I try to install ubuntu-desktop. Not sure this kubuntu release is ready....
<devilsadvocate> frank23, it never is :)
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: apt-get works with root shell
<agoole> anyone get skype working on jaunty?
<bendodge> devilsadvocate: i recall something in the original kde4 remix, where sudo kate wouldn't work - something to do with the application paths
<bokey> whats the name of the kde app that does 'du -h'?
<bokey> lists the most heavy directories etc
<bokey> hrm
<frank23> devilsadvocate: I haven't used kubuntu since kde4 became default. I'll probably have to stick with gnome for this one too...
<bokey> kdirstat go it
<agoole> anyone has skype working ?
<bokey> agoole: why wouldn't it work?
<devilsadvocate> frank23, fwiw, kubuntu 8.10 was one of the best desktop experiences i've had since win98 came out
<bokey> devilsadvocate: yeah its stable
<dragonbreath> anyone have blue ray dvd's working? ;P
<agoole> bokey: I suppose they haven't gotten it to work on jaunty yet,
<agoole> bokey: I can install it, but I get no sound
<devilsadvocate> frank23, and i do have high hopes for 9.04, i havent actually used it yet, thanks to massive upgrade fail, but much of it is probably in some sense my fault
<bokey> agoole: ahhh.. you could try #kde
<agoole> bokey: I was wondering if it was pulse audio crapping out again, or skype
<bokey> could be
<agoole> goign to try alsa,
<agoole> hopefully i wont have to compile it from source this time
<frank23> devilsadvocate: I see. I was testing 8.10 and when I saw that ktorrent didn't support rss feeds (the kde4 version didn't support them yet) I just went back to ubuntu
<bokey> agoole: try the sound test that comes with alsa, then move up to kde sound test, then do the skype test.. thats the sane way of testing sound
<agoole> bokey: how do I test just the alsa sound again ?
 * bokey is running kdirstat :)
<bokey> agoole: theres a tool cant remember its name
<bokey> lemme check
<bokey> agoole: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/SoundcardTesting
<agoole> bokey: thanks, checking it out, wont be long
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<bokey> theuser1: packages.ubuntu.com
<theuser1> cant find
<bokey> theuser1: what do you mean cant find?
<theuser1> its kubuntu-desktop. with not version
<theuser1> its kubuntu-desktop. with no version
<Kransac> hi
<MushroomKingdom> Help! My konsole wont open
<MushroomKingdom> D:
<Kransac> I'm upgrading my kubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 but it seems like adept is not downloading anything anymore. Is it ok if I cancel during the downloading step and upgrade from a CD?
<bokey> theuser1: there are bunch of packages that constitute what a KDE desktop really is.. lemme look it up in a sec
<theuser1> ok
<MushroomKingdom> whats the location of the konsole in the root folder? I have to change a boot command
<bokey> theuser1: what happened to your 3d driver?
<theuser1> bokey:  i really dont know how to check that do i need a 3d driver or not....... what are you talkiing about?
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: which konsole
<MushroomKingdom> terminal
<bokey> theuser1: your 3d driver. which card?
<MushroomKingdom> mine wont open
<MushroomKingdom> I changed something and now it wont open so I can change it back
<theuser1> bokey:  how can i check what card i have?
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: type -> which konsole (alt+f2 -> "xterm")
<bokey> theuser1: lspci
<MushroomKingdom> where do i type that
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: alt+f2 -> xterm -> 'which konsole'
<theuser1> bokey:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<MushroomKingdom> bokey: I dont get anything typing in xterm
<bokey> theuser1: yup then you'd need a driver for that.
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: did you type 'which konsole'?
<bokey> !video > theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: that means its not installed
<bokey> :D
<theuser1> bokey:  i didnt needed one in k 8.10.......... its a diff kerenl in 9.04.. thats why? ok how can i get the driver ?
<MushroomKingdom> o.O
<MushroomKingdom> I changed something I cant open up my terminal
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: sudo aptitude install konsole;
<bokey> type that in xterm
<bokey> theuser1: its called 'i810' or sth...
<bokey> !tell bokey about intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<theuser1> bokey: ntel drivers are open source and in the kernel,
<bokey> theuser1: xserver-xorg-video-intel is what you need
<agoole> how can I set my default sound to alsa, and not pulse?
<MushroomKingdom> bokey: how i dont have xterm, my konsole wont open anymore becuase i changed something where do i find the main dir?
<oz1> i installed the bcx fwcutter for my wireless card and i'm still not getting a connection to the internet wirelessly
<oz1> i installed the bcx fwcutter for my wireless card and i'm still not getting a connection to the internet wirelessly can anyone help?
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: your konsole configuration resides: /home/username/.kde/share/config/konsolerc
<theuser1> bokey: i see xserver-xorg-video-intel is already installed
<MushroomKingdom> bokey: thank you
<d3jake> I was told... I think it was yesterday that Jaunty would release with a version that uses KDE3, is this still true and if so has it been released and where can I find it?
<jackcy> bokey: i came recently, what's your problem?
<theuser1> does any body have freenx server installed right now?
<bokey> theuser1: you need 915resolution
<bokey> theuser1: http://www.kubuntu.org.cn/doc/7.10/hardware/C/video.html
<bokey> jackcy: i dont have a problem
<bokey> MushroomKingdom: no worries
<bokey> theuser1: aptitude search 915resolution
<MushroomKingdom> bokey: Thank you, it led me to my config file in a different folder where I changed a boot command. Jeez, I should really stop doing that :P still not used to linux
<bokey> :)
<MushroomKingdom> now it opens perfectly :D
<theuser1> bokey:  not found
<Darkstar> Hi all
<Darkstar> Got a question for you guys and I feel like a fool for not having found the answer
<bokey> theuser1: i see 9.04 doesn't have it
<bokey> hrm
<bokey> hi Darkstar
<Darkstar> but is there a quick way to change KDE themes that doesn't require me to log out and back in to see the change?
<dfaure> which video driver to use for ATI Radeon X1300?   (ati? radeon? radeonhq? fglrx?)
<chx> ok something is very broken in jaunty. even VESA failed!!!
<chx> dfaure: as far as I can see ATI gave us the middle finger and told us , go buy Nvidia.
<dfaure> that's what I'm seeing too.
<theuser1> !info 915resolution
<ubottu> Package 915resolution does not exist in jaunty
<dfaure> chx: got a radeon X too?
<chx> dfaure: i am giving in, and buying an Nvidia 9400GS for 31.44CAD at ncix.
<chx> dfaure: I have a Radeon 2100 aka 740G motherboard.
<d3jake> I was told... I think it was yesterday that Jaunty would release with a version that uses KDE3, is this still true and if so has it been released and where can I find it?
<chx> dfaure: but i do not have time to replace MB so i will simply add a new video card.
<dfaure> what's amazing is that not so long ago, nvidia was the black sheep that everyone had problems with...
<bokey> theuser1: its been removed since intrepid. try as root 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<chx> dfaure: for me, even the vesa (!!!) driver is crashing.
<bokey> hrmm
<dfaure> yeah, the problem must be in xorg
<chx> dfaure: i get a few discolored lines when switching to X and that's it.
<jackcy> d3jake from what i have read at kubuntu.org there is a preversion of 9.04 but not an officially released one
<dfaure> chx: same here
<dfaure> actually it makes the machine hang.
<chx> it does
<dfaure> switching to console and ssh both become impossible
<chx> i need to press reset.
<bokey> theuser1: make sure you do that in a console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<chx> right
<chx> i test with the caps lock key
<bokey> wha?
<dfaure> so, we need to downgrade xorg somehow...
<chx> the led does not come up
<dfaure> or upgrade...
<d3jake> jackcy: Okay, thanks. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use KDE4...
<dfaure> d3jake: 4.2 is fine
<d3jake> In your opinion :)
<bokey> hey dfaure
<dfaure> d3jake: just saying - don't judge kde4 based on 4.0 or 4.1.
<dfaure> bokey: hi
<dfaure> anyone got a solution for poor ATI users? ;)
<bokey> dfaure: whats been happening? it shouldn't be that borked man
<d3jake> dfaure: I will use KDE4 on another computer and try it, give it a shot, etc. But the main computer I use is a slower laptop.
<bokey> i run vidia.. but
<dfaure> bokey: my wife's machine with nvidia was upgraded to jaunty without any trouble indeed ;)
<zilti> Hi there, does anyone know an app like Virtual Floppy Drive but for (K)ubuntu? It should be possible to create, edit and mount floppy img-Files.
<theuser1> bokey:  done.
<dfaure> bokey: but the X server on my ATI-based machine won't appear ever, whatever I try.
<dfaure> seems chx has the same problem...
<bokey> theuser1: ok cool now restart kdm (in terminal); "$ invoke-rc.d kdm restart;"
<bokey> dfaure: hrmm
<chx> yes
<chx> we both see a few discolored lines and the machine hangs
<chx> this regardless of the video driver
<dfaure> I tried the "ati" driver, chx tried "vesa"...
<chx> funny: even when the video driver does NOT work it happens
<chx> i tried _everything_
<dfaure> after trying fglrx of course
<chx> radeon, radeonhd, vesa, fglrx, fglrx latest
<accol> aiiight
<dfaure> and xorg.0.log doesn't show any relevant errors.
<bokey> gee
<chx> note please that radeonhd stacktraces and fglrx latest does not support Radeon 2100 anymore
<dfaure> it's like the config is fine, but xorg crashes.
<chx> that does not change anything.
<zilti> Hi there, does anyone know an app like Virtual Floppy Drive but for (K)ubuntu? It should be possible to create, edit and mount floppy img-Files.
<chx> i deduce it's not the drivers :)
<dfaure> chx: you're such a sherlock holmes ;-)
<yoritomo> ca c'est mon xorg.conf
<yoritomo> http://pastebin.com/d5baa935d
<bokey> chx: dfaure maybe you guys can try #kde ?
<dfaure> bokey: this is definitely not kde related
<bokey> dfaure: it'd be really awesome to have http pipeline in konqueror man
<bokey> dfaure: right
<theuser1> bokey: done. no use
<bokey> theuser1: out of ideas man
<dfaure> bokey: maelcum implemented http pipelining and it gave far too many problems
<chx> this is xorg related.
<bokey> dfaure: hrm
<dfaure> and then he asked the firefox guys how they did it, and afaik they say "too many problems, we disabled it"
<chx> is there a way to install xorg 1.3 ?
<p-f> What could cause Flash to suddenly start crashing every time I load it? I haven't changed anything recently. Opera's plugin wrapper dies, Firefox segfaults.
<bokey> chx: ask the X guys then?
<bokey> :)
<chx> dfaure: come to #xorg
<bokey> lemme see too
<dfaure> maybe I should get the source deb from intrepid and rebuild that one in jaunty...
<bokey> i'll join chx dfaure
<p-f> " segfault at 0 ip b229cda7 sp bff590c0 error 4 in libasound_module_rate_speexrate.so[b229c000+3000]"
<MushroomKingdom> hmm
<dfaure> hmm I'm confused, xserver-xorg is 1:7.4~5ubuntu3 in intrepid and 1:7.4~5ubuntu1 in jaunty ??
<gigasoft> why is downloading programs for kubuntu slow?
<dfaure> that's a lower number
<bokey> gigasoft: you mean using konqueror?
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having some troubles with apt-get right now. I downloaded a file, and I get this screen with the User Lisence Agreement, but I cant do anything with it
<gigasoft> no
<bokey> dfaure: someone screwed it up or wha
<bokey> lol
<gigasoft> synaptic
<bokey> gigasoft: maybe your mirror is slow
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> is there a http somewhere with the kubuntu alternate iso on ?
<gigasoft> how can i change it?
<yoritomo> nobody knows about that problem?
<bokey> gigasoft: please talk here it might help others also
<B-Minus> or can i set my downloadlocation to something else in kubuntu cause now its downloading at 10 byte/sec
<gigasoft> how can i change the mirroe
<gigasoft> r
<gigasoft> to faster one
<gigasoft> any help?
<bokey> !mirror > gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft, please see my private message
<B-Minus> !mirror
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<bokey> gigasoft: use one closer to your locality
<B-Minus> where
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> thankd
<gigasoft> thanks
<gigasoft> :)
<dfaure> bokey: can you confirm that you have 1:7.4~5ubuntu1 in jaunty ?
<B-Minus> can i set the mirror in the upgrade program somewhere ?
<bokey> dfaure: i use 8.10
<chx> dfaure: so what about changing the sources to intreprid, updateing xserver-xorg (yuck) and then pinning it?
<dfaure> worth a try.
<gigasoft> i meant synaptic downloading is slow
<gigasoft> how can i change it?
<gigasoft> server from where programs are installed
<bokey> gigasoft: synaptic fetches packages from your mirror. if your mirror is slow, then its overally slow.
<gigasoft> so how san i change that
<gigasoft> ?
<bokey> wha
<gigasoft> 50 kb/s
<B-Minus> i see
<bokey> i already gave you answer
<B-Minus> so its taken the mirrors tjhen
<bokey> try changing your mirror
<B-Minus> hmmz
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> how
<gigasoft> can i do it
<gigasoft> ?
<bokey> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gigasoft> ok
<bazhang> the day after a major release most mirrors will be slow
<gigasoft> !enter
<gigasoft> i hate slow speed's
<gigasoft> :>]
<bazhang> well really no way around it the first day after a release
<dfaure> the fr mirror was quite fast for me today
<bokey> gigasoft: do a check, run 'ping country.archive.ubuntu.com' to each of your country's mirror and see which one replies the first. use that
<yao_ziyuan> how do i install kde 4.3 on kubuntu?
<bokey> gigasoft: you need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list as root for that
<chx> dfaure: i am not tricky enough with apt-get for this
<bokey> yao_ziyuan: i dont thin they've packaged 4.3 for kubuntu yet
<chx> dfaure: how can you do this w/o removing xserver-xorg completely?
<dfaure> chx: I am not sure I know either ;) iirc there's a downgrade option somewhere
<bokey> yao_ziyuan: you can download it manaully, compile it YMMV
<ubuntu> hi, ive just upgraded my intrepid tonight to jaunty. which worked perfectly till the reboot i got root crypted with dm crypt. my passwords on bootsplash are invalid and after a while im getting droped to a shell.
<ubuntu> where i get this> device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<Dragnslcr> KDE 4.3 doesn't even exist yet
<chx> dfaure: wont be easy the package names have changed. i think I will just buy a video card :( cant stay forever on hardy and ATI dropped support on Linux for my video chip.
<bokey> haha
<dfaure> chx: intrepid worked fine with the card too
<ubuntu> anyone got a clue waht could be wrong here.
<chx> dfaure: but kde 4.1 is problematic
<dfaure> true. I was using my own kde on it ;)
<bokey> Dragnslcr: it does in some one's figment of imagination!
<bokey> haha
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> Unless you want to count the svn trunk as 4.3, but I sure wouldn't
<bokey> :)
<TMKCodes> Hey, Quick question. Does 3g mobile usb internet work with plasma?
<valgaav> AFAIK kde 4.3 beta is suppsed to be released in about two weeks time
<bokey> damn right
<valgaav> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<bokey> valgaav: great
<valgaav> @chx : Ati did not drop support for your card
<valgaav> they still support it with open drivers
<dfaure> valgaav: doesn't work. (but I agree, it's not ati's fault, since the bug is driver-independent)
<dfaure> must be a xorg bug
<chx> I so do not care
<chx> if you look at phoronix, it's clear that even without the bug it's unusably
<chx> *unusable
<chx> ATI just lost a customer
<dfaure> what's phoronix?
<valgaav> I'm using it :)
<chx> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16228
<valgaav> well I'm using open drivers and I am mostly happy with them
<valgaav> I wouldn't call them unusable
<dfaure> which videocard?
<chx> look, nvidia has vdpau
<valgaav> rs690
<valgaav> radeon x1200
<chx> RS690 -- that's supported by the latest Catalyst isnt it?
<dfaure> valgaav: that's very close to mine. any chance to get your xorg.conf ?
<chx> I do not want to support a company that dropped almost all but the very latest cards
<valgaav> the ony thing I changed in Xorg is that I use XAA acceleration
<valgaav> nothing more
<valgaav> well nope I think rs690 is not supported by new fglrx
<valgaav> You know chx Ati still pays  Xorg developers to work on open drivers for your card
<valgaav> I would call that dropping support
<tsimpson> if ATI cared, they'd make the drivers
<valgaav> sp would / wouldn't
<bokey> gigasoft: dude. you need to stop priv msging me. edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and put in the mirrors that are closest to you.
<gigasoft> thanks
<gigasoft> man
<chx> valgaav: i must agree with tsimpson
<gigasoft> and OK
<bokey> !sources.list > gigasoft
<roysunshine> hi all
<ubottu> gigasoft, please see my private message
<valgaav> they are making the drivers
<roysunshine> i need some help
<tsimpson> valgaav: no, they don't
<valgaav> how so ?
<gigasoft> i just need time to  remember it
<tsimpson> they don't make it, simple as that
<roysunshine> someone has time to try to help me?
<chx> you know this is funny
<chx> for years, the problem with Linux was its wifi driver support
<valgaav> they hired Xorg developer to work on the drivers and open documentation for their chips
<chx> now , you can plug in whatever and it mostly works
<beatzz> for the life of me i cannot change the hostname of my computer
<chx> and now back to video drivers
<chx> nice cycle.
<valgaav> for me they are more commited to linux then nvidia is
<tsimpson> valgaav: they "sponsor" a few devs, that's all
<beatzz> I tryed "su hostname a6223w
<beatzz> I tryed "su hostname a6223w"
<tsimpson> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<beatzz> but it dident do anything
<beatzz> thanks
<dfaure> beatzz: sudo, not su
<beatzz> <-- feels stupid
<beatzz> whops
<tsimpson> and "specifications" aren't necessarily what's actually on the card/chips
<bokey> we all do. nothing to be embarassed about beatzz
<devilsadvocate> does 9.04 seem generally slower to anyone ?
<dfaure> devilsadvocate is the devil's advocate :-)
<bokey> lol
<bokey> devilsadvocate: 8.10 here bud
<bokey> roysunshine: yes?
<bokey> roysunshine: public please?
<laios> are cineva idee cum se instaleaza gyachi in ubuntu ??
<bokey> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Tim__> hi......
<bokey> hey
<tsimpson> !ro | laios
<ubottu> laios: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bokey> roysunshine: can we talk here instead?
<tsimpson> roysunshine: please don't /msg people without permission
 * bokey is going to so /ignore someone now
<tsimpson> !pm > roysunshine
<ubottu> roysunshine, please see my private message
<roysunshine> ok anyway, i need some help, because the new distro made my pc a lot slower
<bokey> and we have the devil himself
<roysunshine> anyone knows how it works?and why it does not well?
<bokey> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dynja> !ubottu degenerate bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dynja> !ubottu_degenerate_bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devilsadvocate> can someone on 9.04 check their cpu usage? im getting 99% cpu use by kded4
<beatzz> Thanks editing /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts worked
<beatzz> :)
<bokey> devilsadvocate: fine here
<dfaure> devilsadvocate: there's an upgrade bug that leads to that. does it still happen after logout+login?
<dfaure> in any case that explains the slowness you're seeing ;)
<devilsadvocate> dfaure, i rebooted. after the upgrade
<devilsadvocate> dfaure, should i logout login once again?
<dfaure> worth a try. and then attaching gdb, to find how which is the guilty kded module
 * dfaure is recompiling xorg. chx, don't give up yet ;)
<bokey> you can do it!
<dfaure> bokey: I'll need help for the "upload to ppa" part ;)
<accol> if i have problems during start-up (sometimes ubuntu just wont startup, and will just freeze) where should i look for help?
<bokey> dfaure: hehe i am not a ppa member dude.. try #launchpad
<dfaure> oh boy. asking questions about things where I don't even understand the question... ;)
<accol> haha
<chx> dfaure: i already ordered an nvidia card . this vdpau thing looks promisinf
<shadeslayer> vdpau??
<dfaure> what's vdpau?
<bokey> chx: gee you must have heavy pocket
<accol> sometimes when i turn the power on, it just freezes during bootup
<bokey> :)
<accol> better wording lol
<dfaure> bokey: I thought launchpad was the bugtracker, what's the relation with sharing packages?
<chx> bokey: 30bucks
<bokey> dfaure: you can upload to your own ppa after the debs done.. for that you'd need an acct
<chx> bokey: i spend 30bucks on a good lunch
<bokey> chx: i dont have 30 bucks man
<bokey> maybe you do
<shadeslayer> chx: whats vdpau??
<dheeraj> Kubuntu rocks!!! Trying 9.04... Alas again failed my nvidia 7050 card However nvidia installer worked.... Thanx Kubuntu  team for such a great product... n Nvidia too... :)
<bokey> shadeslayer: just google(tm) it man
<sponzor> is it posible to have cisco vpn client on kubuntu? or is it posiblle to use any other program to connect to cisco vpn?
<chx> VDPAU is nVidia 's and lets you decode HD movies on Linux with a GPU
<shadeslayer> ah.....
<dfaure> why does https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/ppa only have gutsy and feisty?
<bokey> dfaure: intrepid too
<dfaure> not in the combobox
<bokey> oh wait
<shadeslayer> chx: i have a 8600mgt,thats supported right?
<chx> should be
<bokey> dfaure: odd
<bokey> dfaure: maybe you want : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa ?
<Vermux> how do I see list of my partitions, and how can I access an ntfs windows partition with boot CD?
<bokey> Vermux: 'sudo fdisk -l' shows partition
<SeanTater> What music players (other than dragon player and juk) observe the "Multimedia" System Settings configuration?
<bokey> !ntfs > Vermux
<ubottu> Vermux, please see my private message
<chx> dfaure: so you managed to fix the bug and upload a ppa now?
<dfaure> bokey: not really, xorg isn't part of kde4
<dfaure> chx: I just finished compiling a .deb. I have no idea about uploading a ppa.
<bokey> dfaure: oh i lost context sorry
<chx> dfaure: a deb of what?
<dfaure> xserver 1.5.2 from intrepid, usable on jaunty
<chx> dfaure: oh. nice trick. works?
<dfaure> dunno yet. see "just" ;)
<bokey> you can do it
<chx> sure, how can i do it?
<chx> but if it takes long..
<bokey> its a line from a movie chx ;)
<chx> dfaure: are you on AMD64?
<dfaure> yes
<dfaure> I'll upload the .deb if it works, gimme a minute
<Vermux> it doesnt list anything when I do fdisk -l
<Foxkeh> Hey, guys I have a problem with plain old Ubuntu(Not asking there 'cause we already tried and no replies, it just gets blown up to the top.) I try running sudo dpkg --configure -a and it keeps saying "Parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000" near line 1:" in there it just says "#padding". Can you help?
<Vermux> sudo fdisk -l
<devilsadvocate> ok. kded4 cpu issue is cleared up, but its still slow
<devilsadvocate> looks like there is some issue with X
<dfaure> hmm it complains about the modules kbd and mouse during x startup
<Foxkeh> devilsadvocate: You sure it's not your computer?
<devilsadvocate> Foxkeh, it _might_ be my install. its unlikely to be my computer as in damaged/slow hardware etc
<gigasoft> where can i find all sources list
<Foxkeh> devilsadvocate: How much RAM?
<devilsadvocate> 3G
<Foxkeh> devilsadvocate: Not your computer then.(I have 512.)
<Vermux> bokey: ^
<bokey> yeah
<Foxkeh> I try running sudo dpkg --configure -a and it keeps saying "Parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000" near line 1:" in there it just says "#padding".
<Vermux> it doesnt list the partitions
<bokey> Vermux: where did you type them?
<devilsadvocate> Foxkeh, and its 557 mb used. swap untouched
<Vermux> bokey: konsole
<bokey> Vermux: you got parted?
<Vermux> bokey: I booted a laptop with live cd.
<Foxkeh> I hate asking for help in IRCs... I wish someone would actually look for once.
<bokey> Vermux: oomph
<Vermux> bokey: it has windows on it , but it wont boot, it gave unrecoverable errors with chkdsk
<Vermux> bokey: so Im trying to access the drive with the live CD
<Vermux> is there another way to see all partitions?
<bokey> Vermux: maybe your disk kernel module aren't loaded.
<Vermux> maybe the fdisk didnt return anyhting because the hard drive is scr**d
<bokey> Vermux: could be
<Vermux> it just jumped to the next line when I typed fdisk
<bokey> Vermux: check kernel log
<Vermux> how
<devilsadvocate> ok. X taking 50% cpu constantly is not right.
<bokey> dmesg
<bokey> thats bad devilsadvocate
<devilsadvocate> precisely
<bokey> devilsadvocate: what card?
<devilsadvocate> the interesting thing is kwin rendering etc seems fine
<devilsadvocate> but input is getting queued heavily
<devilsadvocate> intel 965
<devilsadvocate> bokey, intel GM965
<bokey> devilsadvocate: ok so you know xserver-xorg-intel replaces 915resolution?
<devilsadvocate> bokey, i havent used 915resolution in a long time :|
<dfaure> 915resolution isn't a driver, it's just a tool to configure the videocard before starting X
<bokey> devilsadvocate: isnt that for intel inbuilts?
<Vermux> bokey: what should I look for in dmesg?
<devilsadvocate> bokey, it used to be, but it got depreciated aroun 8.04 iirc
<bokey> dfaure: its not a driver but xserver-xorg-intel includes whatever the heck was in 915resolution since intrepid
<dfaure> right, it must be able to configure the card directly.
<dfaure> 915resolution was a manual hack
<bokey> yeah devilsadvocate
<theuser1> bokey:  i cant play video files. i think it has something to do with the desktop effects
<bokey> Vermux: you need to look if your disk module are being loaded
<bokey> yup dfaure :D
<bokey> theuser1: i dunno man. could be
<alexbariv> hi everybody
<theuser1> ok. ill ask someone else
<theuser1> bokey:  ^
<theuser1> i just upgraded to 9.04 kubuntu. when i open dragon  player. i see a blue screen of video and its sound. but no picture.  my kde desktop effect of present windows and box switch for visualstion of windows in alt+tab is also no working. any clue ?
<alexbariv> so, im happy on my new install of kubunto 9.04
<bokey> theuser1: do that
<dynja> http://mybb2.ru//uploads/20080830/122004887182952636.jpg
<alexbariv> but, WHY a cant get amarok 1.4.10 ?¿
<gopogo> hi I am using the cursed kde 4.22 on kubuntu
<alexbariv> what replace do you recommend for music and ipods ?
<gopogo> i am not able to configure network
<gopogo> what kind of 3rd grade network manager kde has
<alexbariv> j #archlinux-es
<gopogo> pathetic
<theuser1> gopogo:  can you pres alt+tab and see with windows small visualisation
<Vermux> bokey: what should I grep?
<theuser1> gopogo:  can you have present windows effect?
<theuser1> gopogo: what happens when you pres ctrl + f9
<gopogo> yes alt tab is working
<Vermux> bokey: what is sg0?
<alexbariv> another audio player besides amarok 2 ?
<theuser1> gopogo: what happens when you pres ctrl + f9
 * dfaure has to recompile more packages; input stuff and drivers
<gopogo> ctrl +f9 nothing happens
<bokey> Vermux: try ata
<bokey> alexbariv: therer are plenty
<sponzor> dynja nice picture:P
<theuser1> gopogo: it should cause in 'all effects.' present window                 has the hotkey of this
<theuser1> gopogo:  check
<bokey> alexbariv: xmms for a start :D
<dynja> sponzor:  thank you)
<Vermux> scsi0?
<alexbariv> bokey: wich one? with ipod sync and all that... to bad that i cant get amarok 1.4.10 in 9.04
<gopogo> nothing happens
<gopogo> and hows its related with my network problem
<bokey> alexbariv: hmm ipod syncing i dunno
<bokey> with ipod syncing
<Vermux> bokey: scsi0: ata_piix and scsi1... the same
<bokey> Vermux: yeah did you see your disk?
<alexbariv> bokey: well amarok 1.4.10 has that and perfect
<bokey> cool
<gopogo> how to configure network in kde 4.2
<alexbariv> im thinking on trying banshee but that is for gnome
<Nazca> I seem to have lost network manager widget ... it's installed but not listed on add widget ... help?
<Nazca> gopogo: add widget -> network manager
<bokey> theres no reason gnome apps can't coexist with kde ones
<Vermux> bokey: that what I saw, what I wrote
<Nazca> :)
<gopogo> that sucks
<Nazca> not really
<bokey> Vermux: the disk is probably borked if you dont see in 'fdisk -l'
<bokey> gopogo: knetworkmanager is what you want
<Vermux> bokey: so there is no way to see the data on that disk?
<bokey> Vermux: yeah get a piece of usb cable and hook it up to a box
<bokey> Vermux: usb controller and cable is needed
<Vermux> bokey: what box?
<gopogo> network manager is useless in kde 4.2
<bokey> Vermux: your laptop/desktop machine
<Nazca> gopogo: huh?
<bokey> gopogo: i'll tell you that in a couple of hours ;)
<gopogo> doesnt write any thing to /etc/network/interfaces
<devilsadvocate> ok, turning off compositing made it a tad bit usable, but X still takes about 80% cpu
<bokey> gopogo: yep it doesnt
<bokey> it uses its own configuration
<gopogo> utter peice of crap
<gopogo> doesnt work is all i cal say
<bokey> lol
<Geekguy> Hey all, I just upgraded Kubuntu from 8.4.2 to 9.x and am having a problem while booting. Bootup seems to go normally until the splash screen is shown and hidden. When the services are being started, my screen goes blank and that's the end of it. I'm running Kubuntu under VMWare, if that matters. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it?
<fabio_> hi all
<bokey> Geekguy: shouldnt matter afaik with vmware (can rule that out). i've run lot of distros in virts.
<bokey> hi fabio_
<fabio_> I've a problem. Can't start indexing with strigi/nepomuk
<mackk431> hi i am trying to connect kubuntu 9.04 to windows i need help
<fabio_> hi bokey
<Geekguy> bokey, thanks. yeah, i don't think it has to do with vmware either, but am not sure what else it can be. any ideas?
<bokey> Geekguy: your X server could be the problem
<fabio_> Geekguy...do you use vmware?
<Geekguy> fabio_, yes
<mackk431> i used samba on kubuntu 8.04 but it isnt working on 9.04
<fabio_> ah, ok...sorry
<Geekguy> bokey, any idea how i can troubleshoot this?
<fabio_> it's a problem with samba, not with kernel module
<bokey> !video > Geekguy
<ubottu> Geekguy, please see my private message
<fabio_> someone here is able to get nepomuk working?
<bokey> mackk431: did you check samba service in kde setting? i blelieve there is one
<Geekguy> hmm...i don't think it has to do with my multimedia apps, bokey (that's what ubottu messaged me about)
<bokey> oops
<bokey> :D
<bokey> hang on a sec
<Larson> are there known issues with jaunty and lenovo t61's? I just upgraded and hell has opened. Wireless hangs the computer and the kde panel crashes on start. Boot time is tripple...
<Larson> can't be right
<bokey> !X > Geekguy
<ubottu> Geekguy, please see my private message
<mackk431> what do you mean with kde setting bokey?
<Vermux> bokey: but how, I will need usb cable with 2 male ends
<Geekguy> bokey, thanks. i'll have a look
<fabio_> really...please. Someone knows how index files with nepomuk/strigi?
<Xena_Linux_Princ> anyone solved  wpa wifi connection on 28.11?
<mackk431> if nobody helps i am going to install 8.04
<bokey> mackk431: go to control settings and select service manager
 * genii waits for 10.04 so he can 8.04->10.04 LTS upgrade
<bokey> Vermux: yes you'd need usb cable with a idetousb controller
<roysunshine> hi all
<bokey> Geekguy: what card is it btw?
<Geekguy> ATI Radeon
<bokey> hrmm
<roysunshine> i have some troubles with my microphone, ever had, someone can help me?
<Geekguy> bokey, the card should be ok...it's worked with two  previous versions of kubuntu
<mackk431> i am an a german client do you mean the system monitor?
<roysunshine> anyone?
<bokey> mackk431: service manager in "system settings"
<bokey> hi roysunshine
<Vermux> bokey: then, I connect the hard drive directly to that controller?
<bokey> Geekguy: there has been 2 other people with ati cards already
<roysunshine> hi bokey
<Vermux> and the USB to my laptop?
<roysunshine> can you help me sort out my mic problem?
<bokey> Vermux: yes connect it, check your kernel log and see if it turns up
<Geekguy> ATI Radeon XPress 200 Series, bokey ... were they having the same problem as i described?
<mackk431> dont have that do you have a terminal commando to start it bokey?
<fabio_> i managed it!
<fabio_> someone iterested?
<bokey> Geekguy: not sure but they did hav ati cardds
<fabio_> y/n?
<Geekguy> bokey, you know of any way i can change runlevel at grub?
<bokey> mackk431: KDE menu > Applications > System settings
<fabio_> ok...so bye all!
<roysunshine> bokey, how do i enable my mic on kubuntu?
<bokey> why would you do that anyway?
<bokey> roysunshine: i dont know
<bokey> fabio_:
<bokey> nm
<roysunshine> cya all
<mackk431> ok found it bokey
<bokey> mackk431: cool
<mackk431> but i still don know how to connect to windows
<bokey> !samba > mackk431
<ubottu> mackk431, please see my private message
<raylu> sigh. partitionmanager in 9.04 sees ext4 as "unknown"
<lorecaster> -SCREAMS- was working on my linux machine 18 hours yesterday, and around 6 this morning, while recieving help from "Arethusa" i took a wrong turn or something while doing a manual install of my nvidia 180.51 drivers for wine, and blew my computer into hell. I can't even BOOT the other install now. can anyone help me?!
<raylu> i also can't find qtparted
<raylu> lorecaster: for wine?
<mackk431> how can i find your personal messages they passed spamming and are gone now
<mackk431> i am not used to quassel sorry
<lorecaster> oh! hey raylu.
<bokey> !samba
<AliG> Hi
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pinion_> Hi there
<lorecaster> i had to install mono to get past some dot-net errors, because CAD doesn't not like wine
<lorecaster> we narroed down the install error to a video-card glitch
<bokey> video card driver and 9.04 <---------- theme of the day so far!
<lorecaster> -tear-
<pinion_> Anyone know how to force a screen resolution in 9.04.  Everytime I hook this back up the KVM it goes back to only displaying 800x600
<raylu> lorecaster: right, but what do you mean "for wine?"
<lorecaster> to get autocad running in wine, i needed the vidcards updated to 180.51... in order to run my wine install properly
<mackk431> yeah i know i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 with kubuntu 8.04 but its not working on 9.04 out of a reason i cant figure out
<lorecaster> but i guess that the first and foremost challenge is for me to get access to this room in a windows IRC client (MIRC?) so i can work on this machine during reboots with the chat on my windows machine on the same desk.
<lorecaster> -pulls out hair-
<Mark67> Hello
<AliG> Hi Mark67
<Mark67> Any could help me with a problem with wubi?
<alexbariv> where can i view the services that are loading in the boot ? im on 9.04 ?¿
<bokey> alexbariv: /etc/init.d/
<AliG> Mark67: wubi?
<Mark67> i have downloaded lastes kubuntu and it runs good on other pc's but on mine it wont satrt autorun with wubi app
<AliG> what is it?
<alexbariv> well, i know that, but i was thinking about an GUI for that
<bokey> the first rule of wubi is not to use wubi
<AliG> :-)
<bokey> the second rule of wubi is not to use wubi
<AliG> Love that
<bokey> lol
<AliG> and third:
<Mark67> heh , with 8.10 it was good and now it just wont start
<AliG> dont use wubi at all
<bokey> AliG: third and i'll be called a troll and beheaded
<lorecaster> what i really need to do... is to load my other install with command prompt, and install the proper drivers, overwriting whatever it was i did before
<bokey> wheres my arm!
<Geekguy> bokey, fwiw, the Networkmanager and Alsa daemons are being started. That's as far as it goes. Then on my screen goes blank. Any ideas?
<AliG> bokey: I'm not a troll
<bokey> i didnt say that AliG
<Mark67> so anyone any ideas why this version of wubi is just not starting?
<AliG> Ok? so please dont call me like that
<raylu> lorecaster: mibbit is probably a better option
<AliG> Yeah, I know u did want to call me like that
<bokey> AliG: i didn't say you troll. its from a movie line bud
<bokey> :)
<AliG> nieborah
<bokey> troll is a character <-- an amazing one
<fde> Did Kubuntu drop the monstrosity that was adept in favor of kpackagekit, or is there now just two package managers around still?
<AliG> bokey: LOL, what movie u talk abot
<AliG> ?
<fde> (in 9.04)
<lorecaster> raylu, says i'm using a proxy
<lorecaster> but it's on a windows machine, without a proxy installed
<Geekguy> Anybody else get a blank screen while booting Kubuntu after an upgrade?
<mackk431> can somebody grab my hand and tell me how to connect kubuntu 9.04 to windows *g*
<fde> Geekguy: intel graphics?
<AliG> what upgrage u talk about? 9.10 to 9.04?
<mackk431> it worked on kubunto 8.04 but its not working on 9.04
<fde> mackk431: define "connect"... how would you like to connect them?
<Mark67> ok,anyway, if i choose to install it while runing the live cd ,will i still get it like with wubi with dual boot at the startup?
<raylu> lorecaster: right... because you're using mibbit
<Geekguy> fde, ATI Radeon Xpress 200 in my case
<raylu> lorecaster: read the rest of the message
<dfaure> Geekguy: welcome to the club
<Geekguy> dfaure, you too?
<AliG> I've some problem, but different and I've got AtiRadeon :-)
<fde> Geekguy: I don't think AMD/ATI have updated the drivers... you using RadeonHD driver?
<lorecaster> raylu: and i have no idea how to set the ports in this program
<AliG> when AtiRadeon1300
<raylu> lorecaster: what program?
<Geekguy> fde, probably. were you able to work around it?
<dfaure> Geekguy: yep. just getting some red pixels on top of the screen, and the machine hangs/crashes. Independent from the xorg driver being used.
<AliG> thats 1300combo
<mackk431> how can i whisper on quassel its new also
<raylu> mackk431: just like any other client. /msg or /query
<lorecaster> mibbit? please humour me, like i said, 18 hours yesterday, and i didn't even dream bewtween my name that i took between work-periods.
<fde> Geekguy: I have intel graphics... but I just told you your work around... fglrx doesn't support xorg 1.6
<Geekguy> dfaure, ugh ...any resolutions yet you think?
<mackk431> thanks
<raylu> lorecaster: mibbit isn't a program on your machine... simply choose freenode from the list
<Geekguy> fde, so if i remove fglrx it should be ok, yeah?
<dfaure> Geekguy: well I'm trying to rebuild the xorg from intrepid in jaunty... a pain...
<fde> mackk431: do NOT message me
<Geekguy> dfaure, i hear ya
<lorecaster> i know it's not a program, it's a web applet... and i chose #kubuntu @ irc.freenode.net
<fde> Geekguy: well, if radeonhd is around, sure
<dfaure> fde: xorg crashed for me, even without fglrx as the driver
<bokey> Geekguy: wait till dfaure uploads ppa ;)
<mackk431> ok i go back to 8.04
<raylu> lorecaster: ok, so what's wrong?
<bokey> AliG: its from Beowulf & Grendel
<raylu> lorecaster: (it's actually not an applet either)
<dfaure> why does apt-get source xserver-xorg  download a xorg-7.4~5ubuntu3 ?
<fde> dfaure: honestly, I'm not using Kubuntu atm, but I am using Xorg 1.6... maybe my dist includes more patches than the xorg in ubuntu
<lorecaster> that's when it tells me i could not connect, and that i need to connect through ports 8000, 8001 or 8002
<Nataouze> hey hey
<raylu> dfaure: what's wrong with that?
<Nataouze> Firefox is so great now with Jaunty :)
<Geekguy> dfaure, do you know how to boot into console at least?
<fde> Did Kubuntu drop the monstrosity that was adept in favor of kpackagekit, or is there now just two package managers around still?
<theuser1> what is the package name to install xine?
<dfaure> raylu: oh, hmm, ok, I didn't see that it created the right .debs, scratch that
<dfaure> Geekguy: yeah, how do you think I'm recompiling ;)
<AliG> I describe mine problem: 'cose got family usually Ive use graph to log in(sic), and when I try to log in, I see the X, then I see black screen, and X are restarting and I see again Log in.
<raylu> fde: the former, apparently. i don't use either
<Mamarok> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fde> theuser1: apt-cache search xine ... probably libxine0 I think
<AliG> Mamarok: I dont thik so
<fde> Mamarok: did Kubuntu drop adept?
<gimox> yep
<Geekguy> heh...any way you can specify to boot to console at grub instead of having to go the livecd route?
<lorecaster> am i better off scrapping the whole mess and starting, again, from scratch? or can i find the means to reinstall my nvidia drivers (ideally 180.51) in the other install on this hdd
<fde> yay, during beta's it was still around  :S
<raylu> theuser1: xine is library; what is it you want to do?
<theuser1> fde:  raylu need xine player
<fde> theuser1: xine-ui
<raylu> lorecaster: sorry, i don't see messages without my name in them
<theuser1> k
<lorecaster> raylu, shall i repost with your name then?
<AliG> I think that the reason is APT, or server (maybe to many connections) 'cose I tried upg 2times, and was falty cose I was disconnected at 90%
<raylu> lorecaster: what is "it," when you say "it tells me i could not connect"
<AliG> and could not do update again
<lorecaster> raylu when i run mibbit, i did a search for #kubutu and selected the first item, #kubuntu @ irc.freenode.net... a fresh window pops up #ubuntu-proxy-users, an automated message tells me i've got a proxy running.
<raylu> lorecaster: right. read the rest of the message in that channel
<raylu> lorecaster: after a few seconds, you can join #kubuntu
<AliG> I use linux for many years, and I just wanted to try that KUBUNTU, I think it's good distribution for DEKSTOPE, but the main problem in this distribution is upgrade
<lorecaster> i've been invited to join #Ubuntu, but not #kubuntu... i've become adjusted to this group, and have made friends here... i'd prefer to keep it to people who know my problem
<lorecaster> raylu
<AliG> i tried 2 kubuntu's 8.04 and 8.10
<raylu> lorecaster: you should still be able to /join #kubuntu
<Mamarok> AliG: I didn't talk to you :)
<AliG> Mamarok: I didn't talk to u as well
<dfaure> hmm, where's the "type1" module located?
<Mamarok> dfaure: wrong channel :)
<dfaure> where's the xorg "type1" module located on kubuntu (and in which package?)
<bendodge> pardon my ignorance, but how exactly does one get Strigi/Nopomuk and all that stuff going? and how do i actually search with it? i tried going into System Settings and checking them on, but "strigi service isn't running"
<lorecaster> raylu, i don't have the constitution for this... leaving mibbit alone for a moment, is there a way to fix my video-card problems on the other partition? booting to command prompt should bipass not having the drivers installed, where the manual install instructed me to uninstall EVERY driver, reboot, and reinstall... but before i could reinstall, i get a black screen and the boot welcome greeter bugged out
<AliG> try startX as root
<pinion_> Anyone know anything about forcing a resolution in 9.04?  Should I be editing the xorg.conf
<aib> how do I figure out which hardware device (in /dev/) is associated the list of devices in System Preferences > Multimedia
<lorecaster> AliG, need  every command i'll have to use. i'm dyslexic, and tend to mess up commands unless i have them in front of me... thuogh all this confusion DOES facilitate accelerated learning! :D
<Mamarok> dfaure: xfonts-scalable?
<devilsadvocate> ok. X is now taking 90% cpu with kwin not running. there has got to be something wrong. help debugging the problem would be much appreciated
<AliG> lorecaster: are you login in graphics or text?
<raylu> devilsadvocate: time or cpu?
<AliG> if in graphics version: try find in menu: console login
<lorecaster> gui natively... but i'd need to log-in command-line to avoid the graphics errors.
<devilsadvocate> raylu, CPU
<AliG> lorecaster if in graphics version: try find in menu: console login
<devilsadvocate> raylu, time is not very comforting either
<dfaure> Mamarok: I mean where xorg.conf says   Load "type1"
<raylu> devilsadvocate: time is normal, because most processes are children of x
<raylu> devilsadvocate: and x is one of the longest-running processes on your system
<AliG> lorecaster: then type: root and password
<raylu> dfaure: type1 fonts, i believe
<AliG> lorecaster:  and command: startx
<lorecaster> AliG, remember that when i begin this process... i'll have to reboot in the other install on another partition... and will be devoid of all assistance from you guys... would need all the commands expected of me. hope i'm not asking too much :$ (taking notes now :D)
<dfaure> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<Mamarok> dfaure: ask in -devel maybe?
<Mamarok> aptitude tells me its in xfonts-scalable..
<dfaure> gahhh even the old Xorg from intrepid killed the machine's display
<devilsadvocate> raylu, cpu usage is pretty bad. im looking at the threaded view in htop. it says 80-90% for X which is a child of kdm and which has no children that i can see
<AliG> lorecaster:  dont worry, you'll not do reinstallation
<lorecaster> but would menu-consol-login really help if i need to do a complete reboot? i can't even GET to the gui background in the other install
<devilsadvocate> mem usage is about 212 MB
<AliG> lorecaster: you'll just log in as ADMINISTRATOR
<dfaure> so this ATI issue looks like it doesn't come from X, but from the fb stuff...
<AliG> lorecaster: try: CTRL+ALT+BACKSCPACE
<White_Pelican> will the jaunty 3.5 remix be available soon?
<AliG> lorecaster: restart your X
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<lorecaster> AliG, but that would leave me in THIS install, would it not? this one works fine... it's another full installation that neesd the work. i couldn't even log into the gnome desktop to open konversation and beg for help.
<AliG> theuser1: what software u use to play movies?
<lorecaster> and  i'm running ubuntu 9.04, no c+a+backspace :P but logging out would only leave me in this install
<AliG> lorecaster: LOL
<theuser1> AliG: dragon.
<AliG> theuser1: hmmm try mplayer
<theuser1> AliG: vlc
<theuser1> AliG: done that too
<lorecaster> AliG, i had to fresh-install linux on another partition on my drive just to get this far... need to go back into the other partition where i won't have your help... this is where i start pulling out my hair.
<AliG> theuser1: VLC is COOL, and MPLAYER to u need just to change something in your settings in VIDEO
<raylu> devilsadvocate: seems like a problem. i don't know, though; sorry
<theuser1> mplayer usualy says erre opening//initsaliizinb the selected vidoout (-vo) device
<theuser1> AliG:  ^
<theuser1> AliG:  what do i need to chage
<AliG> theuser1: cheers PAL
<theuser1> AliG:  what should i do
<lorecaster> -falls to the floor in a puddle of tears- lol
<bokey> devilsadvocate: can you disable your 3d effects perhaps?
<AliG> theuser1: I'm not on X actually so, hmmm I dont rememba, try it, dont worry :-)
<devilsadvocate> bokey, already disabled
<bokey> devilsadvocate: right still thrashing cpu?
<devilsadvocate> bokey, majorly.
<bokey> demn thats something horribly gone wrong
<lorecaster> AliG, as i understand it... with my limited knowledge of the system, but my intimate knowledge of the circumstances... i'll need to log out of here, when i get my multi-boot prompt, log into the faulty installation of windows, end a process, uninstall, reinstall, start a process, and start THAT distro of linux, then remove THIS distro of linux leaving me with just one. am i understanding the rough process
<lorecaster> correctly?
<devilsadvocate> bokey, the system is usable now though, other than the apparant heating below my left palm :P
<bokey> devilsadvocate: did you contact dfaure and see if you guys have the same card?
<bokey> :)
<AliG> lorecaster: u wont do reinstallation PAL, u are annoing
<dfaure> bokey: ?? there's a huge difference between "eating cpu" and "crashing on startup"
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to use the Activy Bar plasma widget?
<bokey> dfaure: oh your X doesnt start yeah..
 * bokey bad
<devilsadvocate> i think he has ati though, iirc.
 * devilsadvocate tries enabling UXA to see if it helps
<AliG> lorecaster: you will NOT  do reinstallation of your system operating. DO U UNTERSTAND?
<lorecaster> i did not say reinstall the OS...
<bokey> wtf lol
<lorecaster> pardon? i'm just trying to understand, i'm new to this, and listening to the advice of a user in a different room lead me to problems that have placed me over my head. I don't think it's necessary to call me annoying either.
<lorecaster> :(
<lorecaster> i should probably leave, i don't want to make waves, or offend anyone... i just thought i could get help here.
<AliG> lorecaster: so shut one of your WINDOW and WINDOWS LOL
<amgarchIn9> hi, so how do I upgrade to 9.04 from cmdline?
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<AliG> lorecaster: it's OK relax
<lorecaster> please allow me to try to make sense of this mess... i still believe that there is miscommunication.
<AliG> lorecaster: but, try concetrate what people talk to ya
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, umm.. what?
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, you dont need to end a process in windows :|
<AliG> lorecaster: I know what u need to do: you need to PRINT this conversation, and read it as many times as requareid. OK?
<lorecaster> this is not windows
<devilsadvocate> for _anything_
<AliG> lorecaster: yeah, I know
<lorecaster> i've said numrous times this is ubuntu 9.04, but i wanted to sort out this chat on a windows machine that shares my desk.
<bokey> amgarchIn9: aptitude dist-upgrade bud
<AliG> lorecaster: this is LINUX
<lorecaster> i had given up on that, seeking only to fix this problem in my 9.04 machine.
<bokey> lmao
<Mamarok> AliG: please don't shout...
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<AliG> Mamarok: sorry pal :-)
<amgarchIn9> bokey: bud?
<lorecaster> i genuinely cannot handle this right now. i'm trying to explain, and i'm not being allowed to.
<AliG> Mamarok: why, will he escape?
<bokey> amgarchIn9: means amigo
<amgarchIn9> bokey: thanks, drug!
<bendodge> anyone know how to get strigi working?
<bokey> amgarchIn9: wtf
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, what are the two installations? one of 8.10 and one of 9.04?
 * bokey didnt deserve that
<bokey> amgarchIn9: get a life
<amgarchIn9> bokey: no, comletes in a few seconds, doesnt start
<AliG> devilsadvocate: I like your nick
<bokey> whatever
<bokey> amgarchIn9: do you even a slightest of idea what amigo or bud means? if not stfu
<amgarchIn9> bokey: amigo == droog in some eastern european langs
<lorecaster> devilsadvocate, here's the situation... i spent all day yesterday working on the fresh-install of 9.04, and around 6 this morning, i was told to do a manual install of my nvidia drivers to solve a problem i had in wine running autocad... that manual install messed something up. so i couldn't even log into 9.04. I had to make another partition on my drive, and install another copy of 9.04 seperate from the
<lorecaster> original 9.04 and load up konversation... though i didn't expect aggression when i got here. :(
<amgarchIn9> bokey: stfu?
<bokey> amgarchIn9: bud == buddy. and this is english channel
<bokey> get it right
<dfaure> lorecaster: there's a simpler solution than installing another copy into another partition ;)  either booting in rescue mode if you know the command line, or booting on a live cd.
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, ok. did you happen to make a backup of xorg.conf before you installed the nvidia drivers?
<AliG> lorecaster: can u give the specifications of your hardware, please?
<amgarchIn9> bokey: dist-upgrade doesnt do it, completes in a few secs
<lorecaster> devilsadvocate, that direction was in the manual install, i made SURE to do it :D
<AliG> lorecaster:mainboard, graphic card, proccesor etc?
<dfaure> amgarchIn9: edit /etc/apt/sources.list first ;)
<bokey> amgarchIn9: apt-get dist-upgrade
<lorecaster> dfaure, booting from the live CD wouldn't let me install konversation for some reason.
<dfaure> lorecaster: ah. the cd might have quassel instead, I guess.
<dfaure> (since konv wasn't ported to kde4 yet at that time)
<lorecaster> AliG... my attempts to reason with you have not yet been successful, i'd prefer to seek help elsewhere than cause more problems here.
<AliG> lorecaster: where u stay?
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, restoring the old xorg.conf should get you to boot into it again. as for the nvidia driver install, do you have the link to the guide you used to install it? also, which driver do you need, the very latest, or will last months (or whatever is in the repositories) do?
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes.  any help???????????
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, konversation is not in kubuntu 9.04 by default. quassel is used instead now :)
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, you should be able to install it though
<lorecaster> kept getting file not found errors... but answering your previous question now too :D
<AliG> hehe, his using LIVE
<devilsadvocate> take your time
<devilsadvocate> AliG, you can install in live
<AliG> devilsadvocate: that's a point
<lorecaster> devilsadvocate, i have no idea how to restore the old one, i used the http://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ... i had 180.44 (the most recent in the distros) but "Arethusa" in the #winehq forum told me i needed 180.51 or higher to make my autocad program run in wine...
<AliG> devilsadvocate: he ough to change distribution, or get normal kubuntu and install it on computer
<lorecaster> -rubs face- been at this for 3 weeks, trying to get CAD working
<AliG> DISTRIBNUTION LIVE IS NOT THE SAME LIKE INSTALLED LINUX
<JDShewey> I am having compiz issues: I have a dual head setup. The problem is I haven't even started compiz, but it is already running for :0.1. I run a VM on this screen, so I don't start a window manager for this, but compiz acts as if there is a 2 sided cube and rotates between the sides. Meanwhile, compiz is NOT running in KDE on :0.0. I have to issue compiz& to start it. Any idea why compiz is starting and how to turn it off for the one monitor?
<bokey> lmao
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, do you have that drive mounted on this install? maybe you could make some of the changes from here itself
<lorecaster> i have two full installations of ubuntu 9.04, i am not using live, i have 2 partitions with 2 installs of linux. one buggy and won't boot, one working and using currently.
<Bischoop> Bischoop:"To work Linux properly, Linux must be installed"
<dfaure> Bischoop: what's your problem? I was the one suggesting to boot on a live cd to fix the real installation
<dfaure> Bischoop: no point in shouting at lorecaster for a suggestion _I_ made above
<lorecaster> has AliG (Bischoop) always had problems reading and listening to others? It's very stressful
<bendodge> lorecaster: do you value anything on the buggy one? you might just nuke it and use the good one
<Bischoop> dfaure: I know u done it, but he doesnt nahe understatnt that, cant u see that/
<Bischoop> ?
<lorecaster> i spent 18 hours getting my printer, sound card, network, video drivers, usb devices, video codecs... it's the time that i don't want to waste.
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, in order to restore your old settings, you would need to copy the xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf (if you want make a backup of the new xorg.conf, but be sure to name it something else, like xorg.conf.buggy)
<Bischoop> what yor problem?
<dfaure> Bischoop: you shouting at people
<devilsadvocate> are any ops around?
<JDShewey> lorecaster: I just joined, what is the issue you were having?
<bokey> !ops > devilsadvocate
<ubottu> devilsadvocate, please see my private message
<Bischoop> dfaure: I dont shout at people pal
<dfaure> well AliG did ;)
<lorecaster> JDShewey, about 3 pages of problems... i appreciate your offer, but it'd be better to pick it up as you go :P
<Bischoop> dfaure: maybe that yor headphones?
<Bischoop> dfaure: perhaps opend window?
<JDShewey> Bischoop: you forgot to type at dfaure in all caps.
<lorecaster> devilsadvocate, where is the xorg.conf file located? i found the other drive here
<Bischoop> JDShewey: nieborah, Im patient
<devilsadvocate> JDShewey, basically he has a problem with the new nvidia drivers, the one not in the repositories, which he needs for autocad
<bokey> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bokey> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bischoop> JDShewey: I dont want he thinks Im shout at him :-)
<JDShewey> Gotcha. I am having trouble with the 173 drivers myself.
<devilsadvocate> JDShewey, currently he is in a fres install of 9.04 on another partition, and attempts to manually install nvidia drivers on the old partition caused X to die
<amgarchIn9> so, people, wish me good luck. Running kde in kubuntu, upgrading to 9.04 using Gnome updater ...
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lorecaster> devilsadvocate: thanks
<Bischoop> amgarchIn9: dont to upgrade till you see there are problems
<Bischoop> amgarchIn9: wait till it will be Fixed
<JDShewey> lorecaster: what card are you using (model #)?
<bendodge> i missed the beginning of your lorecaster's problem. is this correct: he tried manually installing an nvidia binary blob and now has the no screens error?
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, also, in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common , you might want to remove nv and nvidia_new so that next time it can find that
<Bischoop> I'm gonna give notice at my website pals
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, more or less. more like an X crashing error far as i can tell
<lorecaster> nvidia 8600 is my card, and right you are bendodge
<Bischoop> Anyway: I've got the same problem
<amgarchIn9> Bischoop: fixed what? anyway too late. upgrade is running
<devilsadvocate> lorecaster, what error does X give with the new binary blob, out of curiosit?
<lorecaster> it said "greeter error" when i last say a message... and now i just get a black screen that hangs...
<alex_crash> hi!
<Bischoop> All that got the same problem, have the downloading of the files while installation been done or the connection failed?
<bendodge> lorecaster: pardon the obvious, but did someone suggest the nvidia-configuration command or whatever that is (i went through the exact same problem, but that was years ago)
<lorecaster> the onboard distro only had 180.44, i needed .51, and i was told in the winehq room that manual install was my best bet
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to use the Activy Bar plasma widget?
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: if you zoom out using the cashew, you can add new "activities", sorta like virtual desktops
<Bischoop> amgarchIn9  Are u not doing installations from rep for Developers? :-)
<dfaure> success!! X from intrepid with "vesa" driver starts up!
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: you can then use the activity bar to switch between activities without having to zoom out
<JDShewey> dfaure: you can also copy xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf if you get into that situation again.
<Bischoop> :-) that's Cool, that mean vesa is OK what abot others?
<dfaure> chx: success - works with fglrx too
<bendodge> lorecaster: do i understand you have all your installs on one machine and your currently in windows talking to us?
<joshjtl> JontheEchidna: what if my desktop cashew is missing?
<amgarchIn9> Bischoop: no idea, update notifier said the time has come.
<dfaure> JDShewey: that wasn't the issue. With my ATI X1300 card, X would hang/crash in all cases, whatever video driver was used
<JDShewey> dfaure: if you use the vesa driver though you will not get any advanced graphics. No DRI/XGL/compiz or anything
<dfaure> JDShewey: I know
<lorecaster> i'm not running windows...
<JontheEchidna> joshjtl: missing?
<chx> dfaure: NICE
<lorecaster> i'm tired and burned out, but i'm not quite THAT lost just yet...
<dfaure> JDShewey: so I recompiled XOrg from intrepid, in jaunty.
<chx> dfaure: url?
<devilsadvocate> bendodge, he has two 9.04 installs - one broken and one new just for this :)
<dfaure> gotta upload now
<bokey> dfaure: congrats
<JDShewey> dfaure: my, you are feeling froggy.
<joshjtl> JontheEchidna: its not there
<dfaure> froggy?
<bendodge> ok, i was hoping he had two machine so he could stay here...so much easier
<lorecaster> brb
<Bischoop> Ive done it as well, just try everybody FEW times to start up X
<Bischoop> Ive done it on ROOT
<bokey> Bischoop: relax man :)
<Bischoop> BTW I've got 8.10 LOL
<bokey> so do i
<Bischoop> Welome in club brotha
<Bischoop> Welcome in club brotha
<bokey> Bischoop: thanks
<dfaure> chx: 7 minutes for the upload (slow ADSL here ;)
<Bischoop> niebora
<bokey> dfaure: canceled my ppa download was a crawl
<bokey> dfaure: the servers overload
<bokey> overloaded
<Bischoop> Is the're any website of this channel?
<bokey> kubuntu.org
<Bischoop> I'm second or thir time here
<bokey> Bischoop: kubuntu.org
<Bischoop> ooo respect, I did know that is official channel, you are busy here
<Bischoop> Where u from?
<eclix> oi
<bokey> oie
<eclix> Hi
<chx> dfaure: fine
<bokey> Australia
<chx> dfaure: i am happy for the help
<eclix> Hi
<bokey> hey eclix
<Bischoop> what that mean oie?
<Bischoop> Scotland
<Veovis> Hi, can anyone tell me why my drivers listed in hardware drivers won't activate?
<eclix> Brasil
<bokey> nice one Bischoop. Do you know freenode has social channel? its called #defocus
<Veovis> I highlight the wireless driver, click activate, and nothing happens
<Veovis> In 9.04
<Bischoop> bokey: I use freenode for long time almost 10 :-)
<linux-hdtv> Can you view Youtube videos with Kubuntu 9.04 64bit ?
<bokey> Bischoop: then you'd kow about #defocus right ;)
<Bischoop> but different channels, cose I use kubuntu just for 3months ?
<HighHo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Bischoop> bokey: no I dunno :-)
<bendodge> Veovis: nothing at all?
<Bischoop> bokey: is it detox?
<Bischoop> LOL
<bokey> linux-hdtv: yes
<bokey> huh?
<eclix> Ola
<Veovis> The driver highlighted kind of treys out
<Bischoop> shit,  I need go there :-)
<Veovis> Greys out
<bokey> linux-hdtv: although my konq crashes on vimeo.com
<Bischoop> I apreciate it :-)
<bendodge> Veovis: what's the name of the driver?
<eclix> Oi
<eclix_> gfjf
<linux-hdtv> bokey, i get: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<eclix>  Ola
<eclix> ola
<Veovis> bendodge: Its the broadcom sta wireless driver
<bokey> linux-hdtv: try turning javascript on
<linux-hdtv> english please, eclix
<eclix> ok
<eclix> hi
<amgarchIn9> eclix: alo, they speak english here
<HighHo> !flash | linux-hdtv:
<ubottu> linux-hdtv:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dfaure> chx: http://www.davidfaure.fr/2009/xorg_debs.tar.bz2
<eclix> speak english
<dfaure> we do
<Igglyboo> hi
<eclix> Oi
<Igglyboo> im running kubuntu jaunty and kpackagekit is blank
<dfaure> chx: download, unpack, cd, dpkg -i *.deb, hopefully that works ;)
<Igglyboo> it doesn't show any packages, and i have hit refresh a few times
<Igglyboo> idk what to do
<linux-hdtv> highho, thanks. so there is no flash specifically for 9.04 yet ?
<chx> dfaure: let me see
<dfaure> chx: you might have to remove some packages, like xserver-xorg-video-all and xserver-xorg-input-all
<dfaure> since I didn't redo all those, just the few we need.
<theuser1> i cant play video . any help?
<eclix> helo
<HighHo> linux-hdtv: you can just also download from adobe website and place it in the /usr/mozilla/plugins folder :)
<bendodge> Veovis: i'm looking at a bug report saying that driver causes kernel panicks
<chx> dfaure: as i need to copy that to another machine, http://tinyurl.com/dfaure-xorg-debs :)
<amgarchIn9> I always wonder how is it supposed to work --- full upgrade with system+X+kde runnung ...
<bendodge> Veovis: one of the comments mentions it not activating with jockey
<bokey> HighHo: linux-hdtv or in ~/.mozilla/plugins :)
<chx> dfaure: a few and we will see.
<dfaure> amgarchIn9: you'll have to log out in order to upgrade glibc
<amgarchIn9> 31 sec remaining, then Il go to the other side
<linux-hdtv> thanks, highho and bokey.
<bendodge> Veovis: what's your distro version?
<bokey> linux-hdtv: no worries
<psypointer> TITTEN
<Veovis> bendodge: Sorry, in another room for awhile Kubuntu 9.04
<bendodge> Veovis: someone also reports this on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075778
<bendodge> Veovis: np, i was just googling
<amgarchIn9> dfaure: it must bee deeper, when you unlink a file it is not "shredded" if there is anythink using it. Say "mmap" or so
<Veovis> Okay, Im on my iPod right now, following the link might make me exit automatically
<Veovis> If I do exit, I'll be right back
<davidjheinrich_> hi all, I'm ring to do the distro upgrade, and it is frozen at "Getting New Packages" @ 55% complete
<bendodge> Veovis: there's not much to see
<Mari> oi
<Veovis> Yeah not much at all
<Veovis> bendodge:
<Mari> Veovis: there's not much to see
<JDShewey> davidjheinrich_: be patient. The servers are slammed. It is update week ;)
<bendodge> Veovis: yes? there quite a few other reports, mostly from 9.04 RC's
<|PaperTiger|> I booted my computer today, and KDE seems to have changed to GNOME for some reason...
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having problems getting sun-java5-bin, I cannot get past the configuration screen it wont let me press enter or do anything
<|PaperTiger|> Well, it looks like GNOME.
<Igglyboo> can someone help me with kpackagekit
<amgarchIn9> |PaperTiger|: are you sure thats your comp?
<Mari> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bendodge> Veovis: you might try installing manually, or you could just wait for a fix
<|PaperTiger|> amgarchIn9, Bloody well hope so. Or I'm in the wrong house
<Mari> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dfaure> Mari: stop it please
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> OK
<Veovis> Sorry, mistype, the iPod keyboard is pretty poor
<amgarchIn9> Mari: calm down
<Mari> SPEAK ME
<Veovis> How would I install manually?
<dfaure> what a civilized way to get attention
<|PaperTiger|> Should I try to installed 9.04, amgarchIn9?
<Veovis> It's proprietary, so no source to compile
<chx> dfaure: it complains about missing xserver-xorg-video-all
<dfaure> chx: yes, as I said, deinstall it
<Igglyboo> Kpackagekit is blank and does not show any packages, i have tried to refresh the list and change the filters with no luck, anyone help?
<amgarchIn9> |PaperTiger|: cannot say, upgrade is running, dont know it anything works afterwards
<dfaure> chx: dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all
<jimmie_bO> hey folks, ... after installing the Jaunty KDE3 rmx my audio is not working anymore. A known bug?!
<chx> dfaure: ah
<bendodge> Veovis: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<HighHo> !sound | jimmie_bO:
<ubottu> jimmie_bO:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bischoop> eclix is scottish allowed?
<jimmie_bO> thx I'll try that!
<bendodge> Veovis: from the readme it looks like a typical slog through console
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having problems getting sun-java5-bin, I cannot get past the configuration screen it wont let me press enter or do anything
<Yud_Zroc> my laptop cant run Kubuntu :(
<Veovis> Okay, not a problem
<|PaperTiger|> amgarchIn9, well, yesterday it was bugging me to install 9.04 but I didn't 'cos of graphics support. I wasn't 100% sure if there was support for my card
<Veovis> Thank you very much bendodge!
<Bischoop> Yud_Zroc: change laptop
<davidjheinrich_> JDShewey: Thanks, I'll just let it go while I'm gone all night
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. it was working in 8.10 any help?
<Yud_Zroc> Bischoop: its a brang new laptop
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bendodge> Veovis: np, sorry i couldn't do anything more than tell you that it's a known problem :P
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dfaure> Mari: you're annoying the heck out of everyone
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bendodge> hey! what happened to Zarro Boogs Found in bugs.kde.org??
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<|PaperTiger|> Anyway to ban him?
<dfaure> bendodge: was removed ;)
<Bischoop> Yud_Zroc: it doesn't mean that's good laptop, can u tell what hardware das it got inside?
<bendodge> that was an awesome message
<Mari> RSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRS
<dfaure> bendodge: we got bug reports about it ;)
<Bischoop> bendodge: what message?
<dfaure> people didn't understand it and found it bad humour
<Mari> :)~
<dfaure> Mari: it's not funny
<Mari> ; )~
<Yud_Zroc> Bischoop: 3 gig ram, 2.0 ghz duel core, nvidia 8200M G wifi works out of box
<bendodge> that's too bad
<amgarchIn9> Mari: not funny, what is your problem, btw ...
<dfaure> Mari: please try typing this:     /quit
<Mari> OK
<Veovis> Knowing that it doesn't currently have a fix is better than wondering how to fix it
<Veovis> I have to exit irc to download that, see ya
<|PaperTiger|> How do I install 9.04?
<Veovis> Thank you again bendodge
<troyvit> anybody know why I would have no sound in flash apps in firefox after upgrading to 9.04?
<Yud_Zroc> |PaperTiger|: read the news
<bendodge> Veovis: np, hope i'm right (and there isnt' a fix :P)
<chx> dfaure: hey
<chx> dfaure: that worked
<amgarchIn9> my battary was just "removed"! Dont upgrade to 9.04!
<troyvit> |PaperTiger|: go here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<dfaure> |PaperTiger|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Mari> YOU IS WOMANAZER
<HighHo> !rules | Mari
<ubottu> Mari: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dfaure> chx: cool ;) I suppose you get a bad resolution too? I get an error from fglrx, says X is too old for it
<Mari> OK
<Mari> OK
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone help me out? This window appears over my konsole when I try to get sun-java5-bin and I cant do anything. Does anyone have any ideas?
<|PaperTiger|> Right, but that doesn't come up, My system looks like GNOME....
<Yud_Zroc> can lag in the x server and gui as a whole be cause cause of a gfx driver
<Yud_Zroc> MushroomKingdom: you should be at 6
<lovre> i just upgraded to 9.04, and i cant move my mouse in UrbanTerror, any idea?
<Mari> YOU IS FOOL
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, how do i make the window go away?
<Yud_Zroc> MushroomKingdom: sun-java6-bin
 * bendodge starts urbanterror
<Yud_Zroc> u must accept the terms ans agreement
<chx> dfaure: i got 1920x1200
<dfaure> chx: good enough :-)
<chx> dfaure: K does not work yet. let's see a reboot.
<MushroomKingdom> It wont allow me to accept
<MushroomKingdom> I press enter but nothing happens and I cannot click
<dfaure> chx: do you see this in Xorg.0.log? fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom:  try spacebar
<rmrfslash> wonder when it'll be called oracle-java6- bin ;)
<linux-hdtv> I now realise my kubuntu 9.04 has no sound.
<Yud_Zroc> is it posible to download a 8.10 cd
<Mari> I M BRIGHT
<MushroomKingdom> spacebar? ok
<|PaperTiger|> dfaure, Right, but that doesn't come up, My system looks like GNOME....
<MushroomKingdom> Spacebar doesnt work
<chx> dfaure: i will check once reoobt is done, it now fscks my disks
<bendodge> lovre: works fine for me
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: you installing from konsole?
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<MushroomKingdom> apt-get
<dfaure> |PaperTiger|: then the manual way, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace intrepid with jaunty everywhere, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dfaure> Mez: please ban Mari
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<chx> any op?
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<lovre> bendodge: can it be because qt upgraded?
<Mari> NO
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<devilsadvocate> dfaure, i did that. its a bit risky :P
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<blue112> :/
<lovre> bendodge: did you install after or before upgrade?
<Mari> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mari> HAHAHA
<dfaure> nixternal: please ban Mari
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: I will just try installing also see if i have any problems
<MushroomKingdom> ok
<troyvit> anybody know why I would have no sound in flash apps in firefox after upgrading to 9.04?
<dfaure> devilsadvocate: worked fine on my wife's machine, why would it be risky?
<chx> dfaure: i asked #freenode, let's hope
<bendodge> lovre: i didn't install - i just unzipped the all-OS file
<Mari> LATER
<MushroomKingdom> HighHo: it's just strange nothing gets me past the window
<|PaperTiger|> dfaure, and how do I do that exactly? What do you mean replace intreped wit Jaunty?
<Mari> PLEASE
<lovre> bendodge: i see. ok
<devilsadvocate> dfaure, something in openoffice was broken and borked my upgrade experience :|
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: its the sun-java5-jre package?
<blue112> Here here, is there a way to install amarok 1.6 ? I really dislike the 2.0 :/
<|PaperTiger|> dfaure, my system has actually changed to GNOME from KDE... :S
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<MushroomKingdom> HighHo: sun-java5-bin
<chx> !ops
<dfaure> devilsadvocate: a bit of apt-get remove and apt-get -f install can solve that kind of thing
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Byron> !op
<Mari>  Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<lovre> troyvit: remove flashplugin-nonfree install adobe-flashplugin?
<nixternal> Byron: ???
<Byron> nixternal: Can we please get a ban on Mari?
<LjL> nixternal: see mari above
<dfaure> nixternal: can you kickban Mari?
<nixternal> dfaure: ahh, got it :)
<chx> nixternal: THANKS.
<dfaure> phew, thanks
<nixternal> hehe
<Byron> Thanks nixternal
<|PaperTiger|> Fnally.
<|PaperTiger|> Thanks
<blue112> :)
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: might take a few mins to download for me at the moment :)
<blue112> Is there a way to install amarok 1.6 ? I really dislike the 2.0 :/
<nixternal> dfaure: what are you doing trolling our neck of the woods? :p
<devilsadvocate> dfaure, yeah, but when it spews out 150 lines of dependancy errors one tends to get a bit scared :|
<dfaure> nixternal: upgrading ;)
<MushroomKingdom> HighHo: :) ok
<troyvit> lovre: thakns I'll try it
<nixternal> woohoo
 * nixternal notes that everyone should point all questions to dfaure :p
 * nixternal runs and hides
<dfaure> hey.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<dfaure> only kdelibs questions :)
<|PaperTiger|> :S I'm so confused. KDE has changed to GNOME... and I didn't install anything at all...
<blue112> What's about amarok ?
<nixternal> I haven't got to kdelibs today...building out qt-copy, qca, and then on to kdesupport...then I am sure to bug you later :)
<amgarchIn9> |PaperTiger|: just log out and select new window manager ...
<dfaure> |PaperTiger|: go back to kdm (the login screen) and choose kde in the "Session type" menu?
<mackindale> can compiz be used on kubuntu 9.04?
<rmrfslash> mackindale: yeah
<nixternal> mackindale: I don't want to tell you no, but I am not 100% sure, but at the same time I know people do it
<|PaperTiger|> dfaure, I'll try that
<rmrfslash> mackindale: not very well though. KDE has it's own native compositing. You should use that.
<mackindale> oh?
<chx> dfaure: this is me from desktop!
<chx> dfaure: thanks. works. somewhat.
<blue112> So, is there a way to install amarok 1.6 ?
<bendodge> mackindale: under Desktop in System Settings
<dfaure> chx: no acceleration, right?
<|PaperTiger|> Thank you! It worked :)
<chx> dfaure: seems so.
<chx> dfaure: slow as hell.
<theuser1>  i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<rmrfslash> mackindale: Kickoff > Computer > System Settings > Desktop
<dfaure> chx: I don't know much about fglrx; any idea where the warnings in Xorg.0.log come from?
<chx> dfaure: glxgears sez, Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: worked for me, it came up with agreement, i pressed "page down" till the bottom then "tab" pressed "enter" and then "left" and "enter"
<amgarchIn9> chx: getting that too
<dfaure> chx: ah right, Xlib won't find that new extension thing
<zulu> no sound with videos from Youtube
<MushroomKingdom> HighHo: you are my hero! Thank you so much
<chx> dfaure: give me a second, i am on the vesa driver :)
<dfaure> ;)
<HighHo> MushroomKingdom: your welcome
<alumno_> hola gordo
<alumno_> cual es tu  nick
<alumno> nose
<alumno_> israellllllllllllllllll
<HighHo> !es | alumno:
<ubottu> alumno:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<israel> kual
<blue112> Is there a way to install amarok 1.6 ?
<alumno_> gordoooooooooooooooooo
<bendodge> blue112: i've never tried anything like that, but you might try finding 1.6 in an older repo's online listing and download it
<bendodge> blue112: uninstall 2 and install the 1.6 package
<blue112> bendodge: Ok, that's what I though.
<israel> rogger
<impalad> alumno_ >>> roger
<andre> hi
<Nini-mint> hello
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<HighHo> theuser1: check the output settings for the player you use, seems like a problem with that or maybe video driver
<Byron> theuser1: Have you installed the new w32codecs and libdvdread4?
 * nixternal is watching
<theuser1> Byron:  yes
<amgarchIn9> Nini-mint: just ask, they dont bite
<Byron> theuser1: Did you 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh' as well?
<theuser1> HighHo:  Byron i think its the driver. because i upgraded distro. it was working in the previous. now in new. some desktop effects are also not working
<chx> dfaure: only vesa works for me. but that's good enough for now.
<theuser1> Byron:  yes
<peaches> is this policy kit POS not working because ubuntu package servers are hammered or what
<HighHo> theuser1: what player are you using?
<Byron> theuser1: OK. Just making sure.
<dfaure> chx: oh. actually fglrx works great here
<rhkfin> Anyone being able to tell what's wrong here (apt.log, trying to update, getting 'an unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade': http://pastebin.com/d7780f0a2
<MushroomKingdom> I just found out my soundcard doesnt work :?
<theuser1> dragon
<MushroomKingdom> :/*
<ign0ramus> hey all
<HighHo> theuser1: I know its not a solution, as such but have you tryed vlc or an alternative player?
<ign0ramus> So my upgrade from 8.04 (KDE3) to 9.04 went terribly, and froze.  Now I have a system that boots but is barely usable... :(
<MushroomKingdom> SOUND
<MushroomKingdom> I NEED IT
<theuser1> HighHo:  yes
<ign0ramus> I have the live cd .iso... is there a way to finish the upgrade from the live cd?
<lovre> one question, when i open multiple tabs in firefox, it tends to get veeeery slow. Specially if there is flash animation in tabs. Why is this, and can it be fixed somehow? Im using kubuntu 9.04
<ign0ramus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chx> dfaure: at least I can *use* my desktop.
<peaches> arts thats outdated
<theuser1> HighHo:  will recongiguring some thing help?
<ign0ramus> does anyone know if i can use the Jaunty LiveCD to upgrade?
<HighHo> theuser1:  you can try reseting (as such) your xorg config: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theuser1> (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<theuser1> (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<theuser1> xorg log
<igore> salve!
<igore> c'è qualcuno?!?
<igore> sono un nuovo "kubuntu"!
<HighHo> !fr | igore:
<ubottu> igore:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<igore> ah! il est frances!
<igore> oh, je parle en peu francaiese...
<igore> soh
<HighHo> theuser1: do you have vlc installed, if so  you might want to try loading that, press "ctrl + p" select video tad and try changing the output, try opengl perhaps
<Mamarok> !it | igore
<ubottu> igore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<HighHo> theuser1: I know there are some problems with the intel driver at the moment.
<HighHo> oops, i guess i dont know my italian from french :D
<igore> it
<theuser1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871?comments=all HighHo
<pucko-> rhkfin, it's hard to tell from that log, I think, but obviously a dependency problem. try removing one or two or the packages that keeps making trouble and try again. my guess would be kipi-plugins
<rhkfin> pucko-: appreciated, will try!
<HighHo> theuser1: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIyMA i have just read this, not to sure how it effects laptop/desktops as its about netbooks but still the intel driver
<draik> How can I manage my keyboard so that I can have NumLock enabled? It appears that the Keyboard option is gone from the Keyboard & Mouse section within System Settings. It has been for quite some time, but I just hoped it would return with 9.04
<theuser1> HighHo:  ya. thats it. what can be done now
<dfaure> draik: apt-get install numlockx
<MushroomKingdom> Is there something I should download to enable transparency on my desktop (to see through konsole to the desktop)?
<draik> dfaure: Ok, and what about the setup for the keyboard repeats?
<theuser1> HighHo:  can i got back to the previous driver of intel that was working?
<dfaure> draik: kcmshell4 keyboard
<dfaure> (that's in systemsettings too)
<FoxBlitzz> MushroomKingdom: Why? That's standard functionality in KWin
<HighHo> theuser1: unfortuantly I dont really know what else you can try as i dont use the driver, hopefully someone else might be able to help
<draik> dfaure: They have been removed since 8.10. I don't have it there.
<dfaure> draik: I doubt that. It's provided by KDE, at least.
<theuser1> ok
<FoxBlitzz> Click the application's titlebar icon, go to the Opacity menu
<dfaure> draik: and it's on my wife's kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> I have the keyboard settings here on my KUbuntu install too
<FoxBlitzz> You can even force a per-application opacity setting
<JontheEchidna> *Kubuntu
<MushroomKingdom> FoxBlitzz: I would like to see my desktop through konsole
<Bischoop> nahe startX on user, only root or sudo
<draik> dfaure: Couldn't find kcmshell4 or keyboard packages
<peaches> MushroomKingdom: 3d desktop alpha blend any window
<dfaure> draik: I wasn't referring to packages
<dfaure> draik: type that command in a terminal:  kcmshell4 keyboard
<MushroomKingdom> It tells me I cant have transparency its not suported by my desktop
<mermshaus> Hi folks. Does anybody have an idea why phpmyadmin started showing nothing but a blank page in Jaunty? I tried to purge/reinstall the package a couple of times but that didn't do anything. Any help much appreciated. :)
<peaches> MushroomKingdom: do you 3d desktop
<MushroomKingdom> i have things enabled
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: You can't enable KDE desktop effects transparency of something?
<peaches> alt+f3 transparency do anything?
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: sorry, I'm late
<Freddy2> hi
<peaches> sup freddy
<draik> dfaure: It didn't do anything.
<MushroomKingdom> I enabled desktop effects but it still tells me I cant have transparent effects
<peaches> wait what
<Freddy2> is there any fully-plasmoid panel that may be shown only in a single activity? right now panels seem to work independently, and appear on all your activities
<Freddy2> (4.2)
<peaches> MushroomKingdom:  where does it say that? when  you do what exactly
<peaches> thats a new error to me
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: What's graphics adapter?
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: Intel, ATI, Nvidia
<MushroomKingdom> Nvidia
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: restricted driver?
<MushroomKingdom> uhh not sure
<rmrfslash> k
<peaches> nvidia should pwn transparency
<dfaure> draik: got disconnected. saw the config module now?
<B-Minus> v
<Bischoop> rmrfslash: try Envy
<draik> dfaure: Nope. Nothing happened.
<B-Minus> hello
<peaches> MushroomKingdom: proprietary driver that biatch
<MushroomKingdom> It wont allow me to install any drivers because of a backend crash
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: OK... Go to Kickoff > Applications > System > hardware Drivers
<Bischoop> rmrfslash: google.co.uk/linux
<B-Minus> i just did a clean install kubunti 9.0.4
<rhkfin> pucko-: Indeed, removing gnome/gtk-stuff helped and then isntallation started, GREAT!
<dfaure> draik: kubunty jaunty, inside kde4, you type kcmshell4 keyboard, and nothing happens ??
<B-Minus> and i already had many fatal errors :(
<MushroomKingdom> kk
<rmrfslash> Bischoop: that's been around a while
<draik> dfaure: Right. I opened konsole/yakuake and typed it in. Nothing more than a return to the prompt
<MushroomKingdom> searching for drivers
<dfaure> draik: kcmshell4 --list | grep keyboard
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: of course all the kiddies are also lookin for drivers w/ you... could take a bit
<Bischoop> rmrfslash: oh sorry pal, I just joined :-)
<MushroomKingdom> yeah
<draik> dfaure: keyboard_layout       - Keyboard Layout
<draik> That's all I get
<B-Minus> anyone else had fatal crashes with the new kubuntu ?
<B-Minus> it doesnt feel stable for me :(
<MushroomKingdom> I find it very stable
<MushroomKingdom> had a few dolphin crashes
<peaches> B-Minus: not yet should be happening any moment now
<MushroomKingdom> but everything seems good
<rmrfslash> B-Minus: I've had some complete hangs yeah.
<B-Minus> hmm
<draik> I was actually getting what I expected; my desktop isn't dropping off the network for some odd ball, unknown reason.
<rmrfslash> B-Minus: like, caps lock flashing kind of crash
<mermshaus> B-Minus: I get a system stop every few minutes when I enable desktop effects. But apart from that, it runs great. :)
<MushroomKingdom> still searching for drivers lol
<dfaure> draik: got a /usr/share/kde4/services/keyboard.desktop ?
<peaches> my console login is hanged, had to replace video driver im in no hurry to reboot cause i doubt it's going to come up again
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: Seems like it shouldn't take *that* long but.... could
<B-Minus> ive crashes with wireless and also with kpackagekit
<draik> dfaure: Yes
<dfaure> draik: you must be hitting the bug I fixed recently, where that keyboard.desktop clashes with a gnome keyboard.desktop
<MushroomKingdom> i have a bad connection :(
<rmrfslash> B-Minus: can't complain too much I guess... kubuntu is frickin' free
<dfaure> draik: make a copy of that file, in the same dir, call it kcm_keyboard.desktop
<B-Minus> thats true but i had 8.10 before and didnt have a single crash
<dfaure> draik: then run "kbuildsycoca4", then it should appear.
<peaches> took me at one or two hours getting packkit crap working. the documentation is shit. now i'm at the point where i dont know if it's still broken or server hogged
<B-Minus> maybe ive got to wait a few months
<rmrfslash> B-Minus: lots of changes in 9.04, yeah, just need to wait some of em out
<draik> dfaure: Ok, done. Here goes...
<MushroomKingdom> could I apt-get the drivers?
<B-Minus> so quessel irc is the new irc client then
<B-Minus> looks kinda ok
<linux-hdtv> i have sound in kde, but not in mplayer playing avi.
<draik> dfaure: Yes. That fixed it. Thank you so much.
<linux-hdtv> medibuntu installed, in kubuntu 9.04
<amgarchIn9> updater suggests to remove 85 obsolete packages. Should I?
<raylu> amgarchIn9: why not?
<mermshaus> (Oh, yeah, and phpmyadmin stopped working in 9.04. which is pretty bad. *bump*)
<raylu> mermshaus: what's wrong with it?
<mermshaus> When I try to open localhost/phpmyadmin/ there's nothing but a blank page.
<rmrfslash> Is glx the open source nvidia driver?
<raylu> rmrfslash: no. nv is
<raylu> mermshaus: what httpd?
<raylu> B-Minus: kinda ok?! have you used it?
<B-Minus> using it now
<mermshaus> raylu: ehm, Apache2?
<raylu> B-Minus: how many windows do you have open?
<raylu> mermshaus: did you install phpmyadmin from the repos or manually?
<B-Minus> 1 irc channel
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: apt-cache search nvidia
<raylu> B-Minus: ah. that might be why. it's impossible to move between channels with the keyboard
<raylu> B-Minus: there is an undocumented, unconfigurable way, though
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: you need one of the nvidia-glx drivers
<mermshaus> raylu: from the repos. I didn't do a clean install of Jaunty, though. I tried to purge and reinstall phpmyadmin but it didn't help.
<raylu> mermshaus: /var/www should have a symlink to phpmyadmin, iirc
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: not sure which one of course, what's the most recent or are they broken down by boards?
<raylu> mermshaus: either that or there's a virtual directory for it in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<mermshaus> raylu: phpmyadmin itself is reachable. I tried with an echo in its index.php. it's kind of weird. :\
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: I *assume* the 180 version
<raylu> mermshaus: oh. then remove the config and reconfigure it
<mermshaus> raylu: I guess there's something in /etc/apache2/conf.d that includes phpmyadmin
<rmrfslash> Anyone know the difference between the glx drivers in the repos? There's ones nvidia-glx-96, 71, 173 and 180
<raylu> mermshaus: there's something that includes all of /etc/apache2/sites-available that points /phpmyadmin to /var/lib/.../phpmyadmin
<rmrfslash> are these just versions?
<rmrfslash> i.e. one-size fits most?
<raylu> mermshaus: either that or there's a symlink in /var/www; i don't remember
<raylu> rmrfslash: yes
<dfaure> rmrfslash: use the latest one that works for you
<dfaure> 180 worked here
<mermshaus> raylu: @config could you explain who i'd do this please? :)
<troyvit> has anybody reported really slow performance with konsole in 9.04?
<gosse> hello again. ended up scrapping ALL yesterdays' work, starting fresh... now ONLY worrying about getting the most up to date video drivers so i can get my biggest problems out of the way. how important are those 480 (or whatever number) initial driver updates after a fresh install of 9.04??
<raylu> mermshaus: tell me if there's a symlink in /var/www first
<HighHo> rmrfslash: the 96 are legacy (old cars) 173 are stable and 180 are stable now (but used to be testing/beta
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: there you have it... try installing the nvidia-glx-180. I don't know if this will setup your xorg.conf though
<raylu> gosse: we need your video card brand first
<HighHo> *old cards not cars :D
<rmrfslash> if you install the 180 glx driver will it set you all up like xorg,conf?
<gosse> sorry raylu, nvidia 8600... (been a long couple of days, really sorry
<rmrfslash> or will it *just* install the driver?
<raylu> rmrfslash: it didn't for me. i had to use nvidia-xconfig
<mermshaus> raylu: there's none. I had one pointing to /usr/share/phpmyadmin but that didn't solve anything
<raylu> rmrfslash: i don't know whether i had an xorg.conf beforehand, though
<rmrfslash> MushroomKingdom: go for it man!
<raylu> gosse: there weren't any initial driver updates for me
<MushroomKingdom> could I apt-get the drivers?
<HighHo> rmrfslash: it will setup the xorg config also
<raylu> mermshaus: ok, then look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled for something about phpmyadmin
<raylu> mermshaus: failing that, grep -r phpmyadmin /etc/apache2/*
<gosse> raylu, if you recall, my problem was that autocad would not install in wine, as a result of an error caused by me not having the -most- recent drivers. the 180 series driver that comes with 9.04 is not enough it seems. was told to come here from #winehq and get the best nvidia driver, 180.51 i trust.
<gosse> (this is lorecaster btw)
<raylu> ah, hello
<gosse> :D
<draik> I have a 2.0GHz P4 and /usr/bin/plasma is using up 85-90% of CPU. Why is that and how can I stop it from running that high?
<mermshaus> raylu: in sites-enabled there's only 000-default; grep finds a file: /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<gosse> i blew away BOTH 'nix partitions on my primary tower, and am now running mirc on my secondary (windows) tower... installing konversation (most comfortable irc client) on the frest(est) linux 9.04 isntall on the primary
<mermshaus> raylu which defines an alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<linux-hdtv> What is the best way to monitor disk space ?
<lovre> linux-hdtv: plasma widget?
<dfaure> linux-hdtv: there's a nice plasma applet for it
<lovre> :D
<gosse> can i install a version above 180.51 for my driver? or will that cause problems? i was told it may be a good idea in winehw (or should is say whine, for all the problems i've had with the software)
<gosse> lol
<dfaure> above 180 -
<dfaure> above 180 -> by hand, no packages
<dfaure> and that's what gave you trouble last time, no? :/
<gosse> :| that ATE my last install... no thanks. :P nice to see you again dfaure
<raylu> mermshaus: ok. look for config.inc.php in /usr/share/phpmyadmin, then
<gosse> 180.51 it is then.
<mermshaus> raylu: Please, do not edit this file. The configuration file for Debian
<mermshaus>  * is located in the /etc/phpmyadmin directory.
<raylu> mermshaus: huh?
<raylu> mermshaus: *?
<mermshaus> raylu: that's written at the top of /usr/share/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<gosse> you know, i DO see a great benefit to running into so many problems with nix... noticing a great improvement in my typing speed! :D
<raylu> mermshaus: oh. ok, edit the config in /etc/phpmyadmin then, i suppose
<gosse> what command-line do i use to stop xserver?
<mermshaus> raylu: /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php pulls in /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php ... but the settings in there seem to be correct to me.
<raylu> gosse: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<raylu> mermshaus: when you reinstalled, what did you do?
<gosse> raylu, invoke-rc.d: unkonwn initscript
<dfaure> raylu: out of interest, is invoke-rc.d different from  /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<raylu> dfaure: not that i can tell :P
<raylu> gosse: do you have ubunut?
<dfaure> layers upon layers... ;)
<gosse> ubuntu 9.04 :D
<BleSS> I installed kubuntu 9.04 but my usb memories are not auto-mounted
<linux-hdtv> lovre, dfaure, i don't see it listed in synaptic under plasma
<gosse> raylu, sdo: /etc/init.d/kdm: command not found
<mermshaus> raylu: I purged the phpmyadmin package (including the database removal stuff) then did a reinstall, filled in some user/password information, checked apache2 and allowed the script to recreate the database tables
<octavian_> sal la totsi
<dfaure> gosse: apt-get install kdm
<BleSS> how to fix the usb auto-mount?
<octavian_> how to instal gefors 440
<gosse> i'm -gradually- getting the hang of the system syntax... it's so very different from micro$oft
<bbeck> Is anyone out there with an intel graphics card encountering a lot of crashes?
<mermshaus> raylu: phpmyadmin's database does exist. I checked with MySQL Administrator. So I *assume* the mysql login information are correct.
<octavian_> yes
<lovre> how do i restart plasma?
<gosse> 167 mb?W holy!
<bbeck> lovre: pkill plasma && plasma
<BleSS> I installed kubuntu 9.04 but my usb memories are not auto-mounted
<BleSS> how to fix the usb auto-mount?
<lovre> linux-hdtv: its called: System Monitor - Hard disk
<mermshaus> raylu: I thought that the problem might have something to do with this blowfish_secret hash phpmyadmin seems to want. Because I had issues with the before. But there's no thread mentioning that on the Ubuntu Forums. So I figured it would be done automatically. :)
<lovre> linux-hdtv: what is your KDE version?
<dfaure> bbeck: lovre: better use kquitapp plasma ; plasma
<mermshaus> raylu: the = that
<lovre> dfaure: allready restarted
<dfaure> kquitapp == cleaner shutdown, less risk of losing config
<lovre> dfaure: ok, thanks for the tip
<bbeck> dfaure: thank you I was going to ask what the difference was.
<linux-hdtv> lovre, thnks, i found it on the dashboard under "add widgets". the dashboard does not let me click the windows visible in the background though ...
<lovre> linux-hdtv: you have to "Unlock widgets"
<amgarchIn9> how do I check that kubuntu is properly installed? Running gnome currenlty KDE feels incomplete. This is 9.04 upgraded from 8.10
<dfaure> bbeck: kquitapp uses dbus to ask the app to quit
<lovre> i saw this dock bar a long time ago somewhere, it was hidden and appeared when you move mouse on screen edge, and it contained cool features like quick "notpad" for making notes, calculator and some other stuff like that. Is there something like this existing for linux? Even something remotely similiar?
<amgarchIn9> I see "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" not installed? this cannot be?
<dfaure> amgarchIn9: kubuntu-desktop
<linux-hdtv> thanks, lovre, they are unlocked. how can i quit the dashboard ? only by clicking "Hide Dashboard" ?
<bbeck> linux-hdtv: you can also press <esc>
<amgarchIn9> dfaure: is there a way to check consistency of packages?
<dfaure> I only know of apt-get check
<linux-hdtv> great, bbeck :-)
<dfaure> but that's not the same as rpm --verify...
<lovre> linux-hdtv: no, you just lock the widgets and thats it. You cannot quit dashboard, since it is the part of your desktop. You can remove all widgets if you like. Hide dashboard only hides windows and toolbars but leaves widgets visible for easy and quick access.... maybe i didnt understand you ?
<dfaure> amgarchIn9: do a "apt-get -f install", too
<mermshaus> raylu: During the upgrade, the blowfish_secret line was removed from /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php (I clicked "overwrite" but kept the diff) -- but I don't think that's the issue here.
<lovre> linux-hdtv: i suppose i didnt understand your question :)
<linux-hdtv> lovre, the dashboard is like a desktop, just on top instead of in the background ?
<lovre> linux-hdtv: ye, something like that is the idea
<linux-hdtv> Well, kubuntu is a beautiful beast, but KDE 4.2 is still struggling and crashing apps ...
<linux-hdtv> is there a utility that can alert me when a harddisk becomes 90% full ?
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Something like this? (The panel can be made auto-hidable) - http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/A_FormFactorized_Plasma_Quake
<tty17> how can I get pidgin to minimize to the system tray in jaunty?
<dfaure> chx: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942
<lovre> tty17: press minimize button? sorry i havent used pidgin a while
<lovre> tty17: do you mean go to system tray or just minimize?
<gosse> while running that last command... the apt get that was 52.7mb... my screen went dark, just like it did last time i uninstalled my video drivers and lost hat other partition!! -help-
<tty17> lovre: no I mean system tray
<dfaure> gosse: which command? installing kdm?
<linux-hdtv> can i have the dashboard widgets in the panel ?
<gosse> dfaure; yeah... the screen just went dark. it's still back-lit, just no cursers, text, mouse, nothing.
<dfaure> gosse: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<gosse> good man ;) just came back that second
<dfaure> the GUI did? unrelated then ;)
<raylu> mermshaus: sorry, um...
<lovre> tty17: just close the window with x button, it should stay in tray.
<draik> How can I change the height to my Kicker? I did it once a while back, but now I can't change the height
<gosse> dfaure; this is very stressful. lol
<raylu> mermshaus: after purging, i'd check /etc/phpmyadmin to make sure it was empty
<tty17> lovre: no it doesn't, it exits
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: yes, thats what i was looking for, thank you!
<dfaure> gosse: kdm is the login manager, and it handles the full GUI session. When it restarts, the GUI restarts with it...
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Great :)
<tty17> lovre: apparently it supports minimizing to tray on KDE 3.1
<lovre> tty17: go to preferences and set "Show system tray icon" to "Always". Then use x to exit.. it should stay in tray
<tty17> lovre: ah thanks it worked
<lovre> tty17: no problem
<chx> dfaure: fine
<chx> dfaure: a few things about me that might not be evident
<chx> dfaure: I am using Linux since 1993
<dfaure> I was in high school at that time :-)
<chx> dfaure: and I generally know my way around, just had no time absolutely to recompile
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: are you using this applet? how do i install it?
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: It's just an ordinary panel.
<SSJ_GZ> (Plasma panel)
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: ah, they added this feature to normal panel???!!!
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: thats so cool... i love kde. <3
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: Yup - it needs the Plasmoids to take advantage of it, though, but I suspect that quite a few do.
<SSJ_GZ> (The ones shown in the clip seem to, at least :))
<lovre> :)
<egork> I am trying to report a bug from Kaffeine "Help" menu. It tells me that it can not find kfmclient service. kfmclient seems to be installed. Should I file this as a bug too? I have Intrepid Kubuntu.
<mermshaus> raylu: yep, it's empty. passwords seem to be okay, too. (the installer is unable to finish if I give a wrong mysql password.) the phpmyadmin index.php is reachable via http... i guess i'll try to figure out how far index.php gets executed. :-\
<amgarchIn9> Xorg eatx 30-40 %  cpu in KDE, this cannot be normal, upgraded to 9.04
<amgarchIn9> *eats
<raylu> mermshaus: hrm. i'd try restarting apache2, but i'm sure the installer does that
<amgarchIn9> Effects disabled bx Alt-Sfift-F12
<dfaure> amgarchIn9: if you want to fix that, rmb on a window title / configure window behavior / uncheck "Enable desktop effects"
<mermshaus> raylu: yes... I did that too. just to make sure. :)
<raylu> mermshaus: failing everything else, do what i did and install phpmyadmin manually
<mermshaus> raylu: why did you do that in the first place?
<amgarchIn9> KDE in 9.04 is still supposed to use knetworkmanager, right?
<dfaure> how do I pin the version of the xorg packages I self-compiled so that apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade them?
<rbrunhuber> I was testing amarok in jaunty but I see no media player tab. Any help?
<raylu> mermshaus: i wanted a newer version
<larry> Hi every body
<raylu> mermshaus: also, i wanted to install my own themes anyway
<amgarchIn9> Is this GPU supposed to work with 9.04 Kubuntu?: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mermshaus> raylu: I guess that's a good reason. ;)
<larry> I need French personn (J'ai besoin de quelque Français)
<mermshaus> raylu: But anyway, thanks for your help.
<raylu> mermshaus: np; i have to go now anyway
<doleyb> !fr |larry
<ubottu> larry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<larry> Thanck ubottu and doleyb
<larry> *thanks
<W4gn3r> is someone here using the "STasks
<W4gn3r>    0.5.1
<W4gn3r> plasmoid
<W4gn3r> ?
<amgarchIn9> Xorg in Gnome is quiet, even if I run Qt-based Konversation ..., In KDE at least 25% CPU
<W4gn3r> it's the first plasmoid that isn't a .plasmoid file (instead, a .deb)
<Exposure> NetworkManager is broken for me since upgrading to 9.04
<Exposure> impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (0) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/2 failed to activate: (3) No user settings service available
<W4gn3r> so I'm afraid of installing it and screw up everything
<Exposure> can't find much about it on the net, anyone have any ideas?
<gosse> AHH!!! i spent all that time installing KDM when i was running GDM before
<gosse> what do i use now? GDM is gnome, right? that's the only one i've ever used
<amgarchIn9> Exposure: here the KDE version is not working, "knetworkmanager", gnome version works
<rbrunhuber> Exposure: I'm seeing troubles with networking under jaunty too. No much help here also.
<Exposure> tried knetworkmanager and the plasma applet
<amgarchIn9> how do I change password for the "keyring" it is apparently not the same as system password?
<amgarchIn9> Gnome keyring that is
<rbrunhuber> Exposure: In my opinion the plasma applet has more bugs than features...
<ben____> seems so
<Exposure> yeah I like knetworkmanager, did the job just fine
#kubuntu 2009-04-25
<gosse> i just did the apt-get kdm, do i use gdm now? do i use kdm now?
<gosse> -tear-
<Exposure> amgarchIn9, go to wallet settings in control panel
<rbrunhuber> gosse: AFAIR you should be asked which you want to use.
<amgarchIn9> Exposure: I am in gnome again, KDE is broken
<Exposure> well yeah seems it's still far from perfect
<gosse> it says above he was quit for bed
<Exposure> the thing is, for years now, when I take a look at the IRC channels, forum, the same problems are mentioned again and again: X resolution and wireless network
<mermshaus> Exposure: Add bluetooth to the list. ;)
<Exposure> yeah that too, but less exposure since it's not used by everybody
<drbobb> hmm plasma does not notice that the wallpaper image file has changed
<Exposure> and now they've added the dontzap nonsense instead of spending time on fixing X video drivers and wireless user-friendlyness
<drbobb> kdesktop used to update the background with a small delay
<gosse> after crtll + alt + f1 to the command prompt to install the apt-get kdm stuff... and it is not running (the .pid file is not found) and then SH (driver name), it tells me i'm STILL running x-server
<Exposure> ** (nm-applet:6658): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Exposure> :(
<slacker_> Hey need some help, how do i add Quakenet to server list ?
<W4gn3r> can someone tell me what are the differences between OpenJDK and Sun's JDK? cause I want to install netbeans, through apt-get it'll use OpenJDK.
<gosse> can anyone help me?
<W4gn3r> the official one uses Sun's JDK
<mermshaus> slacker_:  Eh, blind guess: File > Networks > Configure >Add
<mermshaus> slacker_: should be in the dropdown box
<Exposure> yay gnome's nm-applet works
<mermshaus> slacker_: forget that. I assumed you used Quassel. :)
<slacker_> Hey need some help, how do i add Quakenet to server list ?
<lovre> what is the coolest dock for kubuntu (kde4), osx style?
<lovre> slacker_: are you using ktorrent?
<slacker_> konversation xD ( i'm new to linux )
<pepperjack> assumed you were a slackware user that had seen the light ;p
<slacker_> -_-
<lovre> slacker_: ye, i ment konversation, i dont know why i wrote that
<lovre> File-> server list -> New
<lovre> slacker_: ^^
<slacker_> hehe yea and just type www.quakenet.com ?
<mermshaus> more like irc.quakenet.org
<slacker_> sorry :P
<gosse> how do i exist tty1
<slacker_> it worked!! Great Success
<Exposure> nm-applet saves the day
<jussi01> gosse: ctrl+alt + f7
<gosse> cool thanks. i still have that problem with x-server though
<gosse> how do i switch GDM to KDM
<faileas_asleep> sudo apt-get install KDM
<faileas_asleep> it'll take care of the rest
<gosse> i have it installed, just running GDM atm
<chx> if you want to switch to kubuntu fully
<gosse> oh, alright
<chx> then just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Exposure> gosse, rc-update gdm remove
<Exposure> eh update-rc.d gdm remove
<gosse> i'll bbs, thanks all.
<gigasoft> how can i make kde-start menu to appear-blurr
<gigasoft> and be transparent
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> any help?
<bbeck> gigasoft: I don't know about blur, but you need to enable desktop effects to get the transparency.
<gigasoft> ok
 * Froad whams wubi
<gigasoft> but where
<nysin> I've using kubuntu 9.04 (amd64) with a fresh install since its beta. Actually worked perfectly fine for a while. At some point hard freezes started occuring. No clear pattern - idle vs load, asleep vs not, disk activity vs no, it's not (to me) some obvious or constant amount of uptime, etc. So, question: how might I troubleshoot this?
<nysin> 8.04 and 8.10 never had this problem
<linux-hdtv> In Dolphin, how can i select a group of files by clicking on the first and then the last of the selection ?
<linux-hdtv> nysin, did you file a bug report ?
<nysin> ah, no.
<mrksbrd> is ubuntu studio edition a supported release?
<bbeck> linux-hdtv: click the plus sign on the first one you want to select, hold down the shift, and click on the last icon you want to select.
<bokey> what package provides libkephal ?
<bokey> what package provides libkephal.so thought it was kdebase
<bbeck> linux-hdtv: ok, I have noticed one weird thing you can only do that once.  If you deslect the icons by clicking on an open area of the pane dolphin won't let you select that way again.  Can you confirm this behavior on you system?
<nysin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libkephal&mode=filename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<nysin> bokey ^^^
<bokey> ahh :) thanks nysin
<mrksbrd> is ubuntu studio edition a supported release?
<nysin> apparently not, depending on your terminology, it's "recognized", but not "supported": http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<linux-hdtv> bbeck, going to try again. Dolphin is very slow on dir with 4000 files, unresponsive for 20 seconds while moving 300 of them.
<bbeck> linux-hdtv: I'll bet it is.  That sounds like a task better suited for the command line.
<linux-hdtv> bbeck, i am with kubuntu so i don't need the cli.
<mrksbrd> nysin: ty
<bbeck> linux-hdtv: lol
<linux-hdtv> selecting a group of files with shift pressed has weird behaviour.
<linux-hdtv> again when i tried now, first it deselects the first file when i click plus of the last file.
<MushroomKingdom> Has anyone figured out how to make transparent windows? I downloaded all my video drivers but still no transparent support!
<pepperjack> MushroomKingdom: are you really that in love with your wallpaper?
<kya> Where is system>apppearence or something that replace kcontrol in Kubun 9.04, thanks?
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<MushroomKingdom> :3
<MushroomKingdom> That and I dont like staring at the black :(
<MushroomKingdom> It sees into my soul O_O
<linux-hdtv> bbeck, the behaviour with selecting even single files is very erratic in my Dolphin.
<nysin> I still haven't figured out what precisely the target box is for the '+' overlaid on the upper-left of the icons - with reasonable frequency I still manage to actually launch the file.
<MushroomKingdom> And ideas pepper?
<linux-hdtv> nysin, maybe a moving target :-)
<linux-hdtv> why could Dolphin not remain responsive during a copy operation ? multithreading ?
<esdaniel> kya: apperance is in "system setttings" - to get there quickly do Alt-F2 and type "systemsettings"
<gigasoft> i want to force delete folder how can i do it in terminal?
<kya> Thanks I was trying kcontrol ;)
<esdaniel> gigasoft: rm -r
<gigasoft> thanks
<esdaniel> do "man rm" to check what you're doing before you get started though
<linux-hdtv> very confusing also the progress window for a copy operation, is there a way to see the total progress instead of just the timeline for the file being copied ?
<nysin> also, it can be helpful to put the -r (or -rf as you may end up using) after the filenames/directory names to delete - less chance of inadvertent prefix-sharing mistakes there.
<gigasoft> /home/gigasoft/tmp
<linux-hdtv> Dolphin uses 50% of my AMD dual core cpu from last year.
<gigasoft> Permission denied
<gigasoft> :(
<gosse> alright, back... what is the difference between the KDM and the GDM?
<linux-hdtv> just for a copy operation.
<gigasoft> force delete folder /home/gigasoft/tmp
<gigasoft> any help
<gigasoft> ?
<esdaniel> gigasoft - tmp is often used as a resource directory
<esdaniel> i.e. why do you want to delete it?
<gigasoft> just tell me?
<atraylen> gigasoft - you probably want to leave it alone...
<gigasoft> how can i do it?
<esdaniel> the reason you can't delete it is because it has permissions set
<gigasoft> yes
<esdaniel> use the command "chown" to reassign permissions
<esdaniel> oops ownership
<esdaniel> and chmod for perms
<gigasoft> give me an example, please
<atraylen> gigasoft - http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=permissions+and+chown+&btnG=Google+Search
<esdaniel> he's got a point ;-)
<gigasoft> thanks
<esdaniel> you might need to elevate priviledge in order to change ownership or perm
<esdaniel> use "sudo" for that
<jimmie_bO> me again, ... Prob: no sound after Jaunty KDE3 rmx install. Could that be because of ALSA thing?!
<jimmie_bO> flollowed that !sound description and the FAQ about that.
<atraylen> Anybody with Nvidia cards upgrade to Jaunty?  Any problems?
<gosse> atraylen
<gosse> i've had HUGE problems
<esdaniel> which backend is configured ? gstreamer or xine?
<esdaniel> jmmie ^^^
<jimmie_bO> xine
<atraylen> gosse - I am downloading the alternate install cd right now... to attempt the upgrade
<jimmie_bO> Xine 0.2.60
<atraylen> gosse - what kind of problems?
<gosse> i downloaded the disk last night, flattened my drive and installed fresh... as long as you want nothing fancy, it should work fine. Nvidia 8600
<gosse> KDE is so much more like windows than GDM it's scary :|
<jimmie_bO> the hardware driver test was ok, there is sound coming out of my stereo
<jimmie_bO> basically through my HDA Intel (ALC861 Analog) hardware ...
<MushroomKingdom> :( apt-get thinks im installing things but I'm not
<gosse> how do i stop the xserver again? running KDE now if that helps
<jimmie_bO> the 2nd device "PulseAudio" isn't working right, so it's switching automatically over to the HDA!
<gosse> correction, how do i make KDM my default display manager?
<esdaniel> jimmie, did you try making the HDA default for playback
<kya> Another question. Fonts en the menus and tabs of firefox are too big and they are not changed on system settings. Any clue?
<linux-hdtv> jimmie_bO, did kde4 crash too often or was it too slow ?
<linux-hdtv> MushroomKingdom, reboot
<kya> Solved. Thanks
<gosse> stopping K display manager: kmd not responding to TERM signa. (pid 12778) means what exactly?
<jimmie_bO> kde4 was running to slow on my engine
<gigasoft> o remove it with all it's contents. If you like using graphical tools to manipulate root-owned files you can fire up Nautilus as root by using:
<gigasoft> Code:
<gigasoft> gksu nautilus
<jimmie_bO> faaaaaaar to slow :D
<gigasoft> done the job
<gigasoft> :)
<linux-hdtv> gosse, try as root ?
<MushroomKingdom> kk
<gosse> i ran sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<scott___> i just changed to 4gb of ram and when i leave my system on for extended periods of time (locked session), i come back, log in and it is frozen (firefox was left open)
<linux-hdtv> scott___, let the devs know via a bug report. those freezes are important
<gosse> linux-hdtv, i ran it as sudo
<bryan> how do i get ubuntu's network  display?
<doleyb> bryan: Can you be more specific?  (Or ssh -X)
<bryan> doleyb: i upgraded ubuntu and now i cant get the network manager to show up. i cant get it to connect to a wireless connection.
<doleyb> bryan: ok, thats easy, in fact there's a page
<bryan> doleyb: where is it? i have been lost trying to get it to display.
<doleyb> bryan: Read this and scroll down to Network Manager Plasma Widget http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<bryan> doleyb: not kubunut. ubunutu
<doleyb> bryan: Um do you know what channel this is?
<linux-hdtv> bryan, join #ubuntu
<bryan> doleyb: fair enough.
<gosse> linux-hdtv, can you help?
<linux-hdtv> gosse, i am amazed at all the bugs, quite overwhelmed
<doleyb> gosse: You want kdm as the default?  Easy thing is remove gdm
<Mushroom> k reboot works
<gosse> all the bugs with me in particular? it's devastating all the nasty stuff that happens to me in computers... it's always been that way.
<linux-hdtv> me too, gosse.
<linux-hdtv> not you.
<gosse> i've got KDM set to default now... but i need to stop it before i can install my new nvidia drivers... when i type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop i get the erryr that kdm is not responding to term signal
<gosse> i haev no idea what that means
<linux-hdtv> gosse, reboot
<gosse> thanks. :D
<Mushroom> I'm having troubles installing the amarok files to play mp3
<linux-hdtv> did you try medibuntu ?
<Mushroom> no I havent
<Mushroom> I'll try that out thanks
<linux-hdtv> after installing the sources, start synaptic and install things found by searching for "restricted", just enabled multimedia for me.
<Mushroom> ok
<gosse> crtl + alt + f7 won't bring me out of tty1
<linux-hdtv> try f9
<Mushroom> hmm thats odd aptitude doesnt bring up medibuntu
<gosse> nope
<gosse> reboot?
<linux-hdtv> mushroom, medibuntu.org
<linux-hdtv> gosse, i am a beginner here ...
<gosse> me too :P
<Mushroom> ah thankyou
<linux-hdtv> did you try ctrl-alt-f9 ?
<gosse> didn't work
<linux-hdtv> i hope your reboot goes well, gosse.
<jpedroza> Hello all. I just finished the update to 9.04 and now I can't connect to my wireless router.
<gosse> -tear- me too
<jpedroza> Wired access works fine.
<Mushroom> Oh
<doleyb> jpedroza: Do you have the network manage icon in the corner?
<Mushroom> i had the same problem
<jpedroza> doleyb: It doesn't launch on its own, but I launched it from the cli: knetworkmanager&
<Mushroom> Is your router broadcasting in invisible mode?
<jpedroza> Mushroom: No, I can see the router, config the connection, but no connection.
<Mushroom> jpedroza: thats odd
<jpedroza> Mushroom: I know. It was working great with 8.10.
<doleyb> jpedroza: Well that's not what 9.04 uses.  Did you read the network plasmoid directions? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<jpedroza> doleyb: I had missed that.
<jpedroza> doleyb: Let me add that and give it a try.
<doleyb> probably quit knetworkmanager first
<jpedroza> if I disconnect, I will brb
<rmrfslash> jpedroza: I just joined. the knetworkmanager applet doesn't work. Not even sure why they include it in the distro. You're supposed to use the plasmoid
<rmrfslash> jpedroza: well... it didn't work for me at least :)
<doleyb> I'm happy knetworkmanager is gone... it used 1% cpu pretty permanently
<doleyb> On the other hand I don't quite like the underlying design of plasmoids.
<chx> well.
<chx> networkmanager , as it is, sucks.
<chx> never was able to get it to join an AdHoc network.
<gosse> during the install process, is et the computer to auto-login as my user name... when i switched to KDE, it turned that feature off. how do i set it back?
<rmrfslash> I've had more issues w/ the plasmoid... esp. broadband
<rmrfslash> and it crashing my machine entirely if I screw w/ it too much
<Mushroom> hm. im not sure what to download off medibuntu
<doleyb> gosse: system settings, advanced, login manager
<rmrfslash> Mushroom: what r u trying to get? Skype?
<linux-hdtv> did you find the "restricted" stuff ?
<gosse> thx
<Mushroom> im trying to get my mp3's to play
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> try songbird
<rmrfslash> from mozilla
<linux-hdtv> mushroom, did you find the "restricted" stuff ?
<Mushroom> I dont see restricted stuff
<rmrfslash> sudo apt-get install songbird
<rmrfslash> it's very iTunes like
<linux-hdtv> did you search for it in synaptic ?
<rmrfslash> Then there's amarok
<Mushroom> yeah found restricted.
<Mushroom> Im trying to get the files for amarok
<linux-hdtv> install the modules listed
<rmrfslash> I still say go w/ songbird :D
<gosse> KDE performance seems mych more sluggish than GMD
<rmrfslash> what's GMD
<gosse> GDM... dyslexic, don't notice when i transpose letters sometimes
<Mushroom> all of the modules?
<chx> um. when i start firefox, amarok sound stops and does not restart until i restart amarok2
<rmrfslash> what's that, gnome?
<gosse> yeah
<chx> no shared sound?
<rmrfslash> yeah, gnome performance is nice.... but ugg
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, what repository do i need for songbird ?
<gosse> ugg?
<rmrfslash> ummmmmm
<rmrfslash> not sure
<rmrfslash> 3rd party?
<linux-hdtv> gosse, i find kde4.2 extremely slow
<gosse> i'm not in this for the flashy-flashy... i want to really see what a dual-core 64-bit AMD4400+ can do :D
<jpedroza> That did the trick!
<linux-hdtv> great :-)
<jpedroza> is there a way to import my wireless broadband settings from kppp or knetworkmanager?
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: im not entirely sure which repo
<gosse> -tears of frustration- i don't like KDM at all! just after i get used to GDM, go figure... switching back methinks
<doleyb> gosse: Strange, I wonder why someone would use it enough to even care..
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: its in one of em though!
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, i have some 43 sources, and synaptic doesnt find a songbird
<Mushroom> Should I install every restricted file?
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: how the hell can I see it then!
<doleyb> linux-hdtv: You'd want to play with amarok first.
<doleyb> amarok is part of kubuntu, it shouldn't need to be separately installed.
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: I have multiverse, universe, restricted and main enabled
<linux-hdtv> no, mushroom, not the server stuff
<jj__> erm...I am having trouble with my macbook 4.1 and not seeing wlan0 in the network manager
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, i am on kubuntu 9.04 64bit
<rmrfslash> me too
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: I do have medibuntu in my sources
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: could be comin from there. I mean, you could get it from mozilla
<linux-hdtv> is there a bot that could answer when someone mentions the network manager ?
<jpedroza> jj__: Are you using knetworkmanager?
<jj__> yes
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, don't know what i'm doing wrong, have medibuntu enabled too
<jpedroza> jj__: I just got mine working.
<jpedroza> jj__: You need to quit knetworkmanager and use the new plasmoid.
<Mushroom> how do I enable universe, multiverse and restricted?
<jj__> oh?
<jj__> I am fiarly new to plasmoids
<jj__> and aparrently new to spelling as well ;-)
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: I installed it w/ a deb.... maybe now it's showing up (shot in the dark)
<jpedroza> jj__: Here is the link: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<Daskreech> !universe | Mushroom
<ubottu> Mushroom: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jpedroza> jj__: about halfway down the page
<Mushroom> thank you
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, i understand
<rmrfslash> linux-hdtv: if I installed it thoguh a deb would it show up in apt-cache search?
<linux-hdtv> how is songbird better then amarok ?
<linux-hdtv> i don't know
<jpedroza> linux-hdtv: I prefer Amarok
<Daskreech> linux-hdtv: it plays the internet?
<jpedroza> linux-hdtv: I had both installed and switched to Amarok. Songbird was pretty unstable for me.
<rmrfslash> I dunno.... I like that it's iTunes-like and it has a built in web browser so if you find a song and click on it you can supposedly choose to buy it through amazon or other retailers
<rmrfslash> gotta go :)
<jj__> jpedroza: sorry...but it turns out that was what I was using all along
<rmrfslash> try it out... see if u like it (songbird)
<linux-hdtv> Daskreech, :-)
<rmrfslash> hey Daskreech
<rmrfslash> cya
<linux-hdtv> rmrfslash, good night :-)
<jj__> my wireless won't show up in the plasmoid
<jj__> I can see the network controller when I do an lspci -vk, so its up and running
<jj__> but I can't get it to show up in the plasmoid
<jj__> thus, no connection
<jj__> :-(
<jj__> idears?
<Daskreech> jj__: Hidden essid ?
<jj__> hrm...no wlan0 at iwconfig
<jj__> its not a matter of the essid being hidden, Daskreech -- I can't even see wlan0
<xjjk> jj__: what kind of adapter do you have?
<jj__> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<xjjk> ugh, broadcom card
<jj__> I have now officially been at this for 6 hours...I have never had this much trouble before.
<jj__> I am wide open to ideas.
<Daskreech> jj__: even with ifconfig ?
<xjjk> jj__: this isn't a high-level problem with KDE or plasma/any plasmoids
<xjjk> if the device is not showing up with iwconfig
<jj__> at ifconfig I have eth0 and lo
<xjjk> it's probably an issue of the driver not loading
<Daskreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daskreech> have you read that? ^^^
<Daskreech> !broadcom  | Hopefully you've read this already jj__
<ubottu> Hopefully you've read this already jj__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xjjk> Daskreech: those pages seem out of date
<jj__> no...I have Jaunty installed
<xjjk> not sure if they apply
<jj__> which would be most applicable?
<Daskreech> They are but broadcom's suck is forever
<xjjk> Jaunty/2.6.28 has had a *huge* reworking of wireless
<xjjk> jj__: the latest version, 8.04
<jj__> ok
 * Daskreech has no clue about wireless
<xjjk> jj__: try, on a terminal
<Daskreech> jj__: This is a underlying driver issue so seeking help in #ubuntu is viable as well
<xjjk> sudo lsmod | grep b43
<xjjk> jj__: yes, there would probably be more people with experience in #ubuntu
<jj__> xjjk: not running
<jj__> not running in lsmod
<xjjk> jj__: sudo modprobe b43
<jj__> modprobe loads the b43 driver, the lsmod shows it running
<xjjk> jj__: try iwconfig, do you see a wireless device now?
<jj__> nope
<jj__> :-(
<xjjk> sudo dmesg
<jj__> lo, eth0 and pan0
<xjjk> see if anything interesting printed
<jj__> hrm
<jj__> yes
<jj__> cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<jj__> followed by
<xjjk> if it's more th an a couple of lines please put onto a pastebin
<jj__> [ 1942.398117] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated
<jj__> pastebin?
<jj__> hrm...not located here
<jj__> sec
<jj__> used to my own irc
<xjjk> jj__: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste the output
<Bandolo_Magnesi> hello good evening
<Bandolo_Magnesi> wich driver do i need to install for my 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<Bandolo_Magnesi> i have kubuntu 9.04
<xjjk> Bandolo_Magnesi: did you need 3D support
<Bandolo_Magnesi> yes definetly
<xjjk> the NVIDIA legacy drivers, AFAIK
<xjjk> think envyng can help you with it...
<Bandolo_Magnesi> i choose the 173 one and it started downloading the driver and then it interrupted and crashed
<Daskreech> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jj__> xjjk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/157607/
<xjjk> jj__: that's interesting
<jj__> quite
<xjjk> jj__: could you check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<jj__> sure
<xjjk> jj__: from the output you've given, things look working and you should have a wireless networking device
<Daskreech> restart networking yet?
<Daskreech> it won't reload the interfaces until you do that
<xjjk> Daskreech: with iwconfig AFAIK that shouldn't matter
<xjjk> networking doesn't register interfaces, the drivers do
<jj__> xjjk: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/157609/
<xjjk> jj__: mmm
<jj__> hrrrrrm
<jj__> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<xjjk> jj__: said computer has an ethernet card, right? eth0 is that and not the wireless, right
<jj__> it has both wifi and ethernet
<jj__> macbook
<jj__> 4.1
<Daskreech> air? :-)
<xjjk> jj__: BTW, a good, up-to-date FAQ for this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<jj__> lookingnow
<xjjk> jj__: there's soemthing about extracting firmware, and needing to do this on Ubuntu is mentioned
<xjjk> I'm not sure why this isn't on the community wiki
<xjjk> jj__: if you get all this working, it'd be *really* helpful if you coalesced all the steps together and updated the wiki
<jj__> heh
<jj__> I'll see what I can do
<jj__> I have spent the last 10 hours doing this
<jj__> the steps are a big huge muddle in my brain
<Daskreech> xjjk: Add it yourself?
<xjjk> Daskreech: I don't have a Broadcom card, so I can't relaibly add it myself
<Daskreech> hrrm good point I guess
<xjjk> jj__: try the firmware extraction step?
<xjjk> jj__: also, there's a first bit towards the top of the document
<xjjk> to check whether your wireless card is even supported by the driver
<xjjk> jj__: from a quick look on the Internet, some of the Broadcom cards in Macbooks don't work with the OSS driver...
<xjjk> could you run that check mentioned on the FAQ? sudo lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<jj__> sure
<jj__> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 03)
<gosse> it takes so terribly long to install the 430 updates after my base install of linux... i want to do it on another computer, is there another distro i can download that has all these updates preapplied?
<xjjk> gosse: all distributions that work off the idea of releases will get outdated
<gosse> but this one just came out! i'm using 9.04 :P
<xjjk> gosse: yeh well...
<jj__> te hat chip, BCM4328 isn't listed in the supported chipset for that BW43-fwcutter
<jj__> hrm
<Dragnslcr> gosse- you could probably get the updated packages and put them on a CD
<Daskreech> gosse: just copy the updates to the new computer
<Daskreech> ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dragnslcr> !aptoncd | gosse
<ubottu> gosse: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dragnslcr> Or something like that
<gosse> that's cute... it also happens to be my last name :P
<Daskreech> put them on a USB drive or what have you and then drop them in the same directory on the new computer and it won't download them
<xjjk> jj__: hrm, yeh... the FAQ mentioned that 14e4:4328 is not supported
<xjjk> the OSS drivers won't work
<xjjk> jj__: hrm.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro may be a good starting point here
<xjjk> it has details on getting the specific wireless cards used in specific models tow rok
<jj__> xjjk: I don't have a macbook pro
<jj__> :-(
<xjjk> jj__: the wireless hardware is probably exactly the same
<xjjk> jj__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kde185> anyone here able to comment on how the lpia version of kubuntu performs on an eee 1000?  I've heard the intel X driver is very slow.
<wzh> hi
<jj__> xjjk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Jaunty    is the one I have
<Mushroom> grrrr I still cant get transparency to work!!
<jj__> and according to that page, It just works after enabling the broadcom :-(
<jj__> nope
<xjjk> jj__: check really quick, do you have the linux-restricted-modules package instaleld?
<wzh> I use kubuntu,how can I install chinese
<jj__> xjjk: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/157615/
<xjjk> jj__: it's installed...
<xjjk> try: sudo lsmod | grep wl
<xjjk> AFAIK that's the name of the proprietary broadcom driver
<jj__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/157617/
<Mushroom> What do I need to do to so my desktop allows me to have transparent backgrounds?
<xjjk> jj__: grep wl /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<jj__> Apr 24 17:36:08 kovacs kernel: [    8.679708] wl: module license '' taints kernel.
<Mushroom> Doesn anyone know how to get transparency working?
<Mushroom> I have desktop effects on
<xjjk> jj__: that's it...?
<xjjk> jj__: AFAIK, really, your wireless looks as if it should be working
<jj__> xjjk: yes
<xjjk> jj__: have you asked in #ubuntu.. perhaps somewhere there also with a Macbook
<Bandolo_Magnesi_> still problems  with nvidia geforce 5200 drivers on kubuntu9.04
<jj__> I'll have to look at this closer
<jj__> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<xjjk> jj__: those are included with Ubuntu already
<mackindale> hey, how do I change the clock from 12 hour time to 24 time?
<jj__> thanks, xjjk I think i will :-)
<mackindale> When I look at the Date & Time setting in System Settings, it's 24 hour but it's not on the panel?
<m_tadeu> hi...my desktop freezes with no apparent reason....is anyone having the same problem?
<mackindale> What version of KDE do you have?
<AlephZarro> Hey everyone.  I'm up and running on Kubuntu 9.04 but I can't find a way to specify the monitor (my monitor is a much older ViewSonic GS790 which doesn't have the whiz-bangy auto detection goodness).  KStart -> System Settings -> Display just shows a "VGA" monitor type.  Any ideas?
<m_tadeu> 4.2.2...using jaunty
<mackindale> I see
<mackindale> well what are your specs?
<mermshaus> m_tadeu: do you have the desktop effects activated?
<m_tadeu> mermshaus: yup...but deactivating won't solve the problem
<mermshaus> m_tadeu: ah, okay. :-( It did solve it for me.
<dominick> has anybody upgraded yet?
<mackindale> upgraded to what?
<mackindale> 9.04?
<dominick> yep
<mackindale> It's still a little buggy, but it's nice
<mackindale> kopete is a disaster for me
<mackindale> and it seems amorak has to be reinstalled
<dominick> @mackindale do you recommend it now? or should we wait?
<m_tadeu> kopete crashes like hell :)
<mackindale> I'd wait maybe 2 weeks
<mermshaus> I've got no problems except for phpmyadmin and desktop effects.
<dominick> @mackindale ok. will take your advice then. :)
<mackindale> desktop effects failed me too
<mackindale> poor cube...
<mackindale> ;_;
<Mushroom> I cant have transparent windows :(
<Mushroom> I dont know how to fix i
<Mushroom> it*
<mermshaus> Yeah, no way to make people jealous. ;-\
<mermshaus> "no way" is that correct english? ah, i dont care.
<mackindale> I think it is
<troob> ack 380 updates.. so slow... anyway to speed up KPackageKit for beta->9.04 final?
<mackindale> haha
<mackindale> download the ISO
<mackindale> and write to CD
<dominick> well, i'm happy with intrepid so far
<KDesk> hi
<faileas> lol
<mackindale> I didn't, but should have
<troob> but i'm using it now..l
<tacosarecool> hello
<mackindale> Hello
<troob> why is the details button disabled on KPackageKit during download?
<KDesk> I am seraching a hex editor for kde, I read about khexeditor but I can't find a deb for it. Which other good hex editor can I install?
<tacosarecool> I plan on reinstall kubuntu so is it best to manually partition?
<mackindale> mhm
<tacosarecool> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<doleyb> troob: it will probably get active when the downloads are over and its installing.  it has no details yet.
<mackindale> woah, what's ext4?
<doleyb> mackindale: a new fs that trapped some people who didn't flush their streams!
<KDesk> the repo for karmix is open hehe
<tom_> are there any click for pay that are not scams?
<sgrover> help? new install of 9.04.  Installed Thunderbird.  Credentials are set up, but when connecting I'm prompted for a password for "username@domain.com@server.domain.com".  Of course that fails
<Dragnslcr> KDesk- did you try searching for "hex" in KPackageKit (or Adept)? Looks like ghex might be something to try
<tacosarecool> so is it best to run ext4 with ext3?
<sgrover> I've reset the values many times, even edited thunderchicken's perfs.js file manually.  No joy
<Daskreech> KDesk: oketa
<KDesk> Dragnslcr: oh, yes, I will take a look at it, I was initialy searchin for a qt app, but it not bad this :)
<Daskreech> MushroomKingdom: All hail toadstool!
<Daskreech> !info oketa
<ubottu> Package oketa does not exist in jaunty
<Dragnslcr> !info okteta
<ubottu> okteta (source: kdeutils): hexeditor for binary files for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 333 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Daskreech> Curses
<bokey> lol
<Dragnslcr> That's what I get for only searching by package name instead of description
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: :-)
<Daskreech> KDesk: ^^
<bokey> isn't there any app for kde? bring it on!
<Dragnslcr> I've just been enjoying being able to search only by package name so much
<Dragnslcr> I had missed it since going to KDE4
<Byron> I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for (terminology-wise), but I want to export video from my AAO to my desktop's monitor (It's setup with a KVM switch)
<KDesk> Daskreech: oh, wow, this is good, I have to practice searching in apt... but  aptitude search hex |grep kde doesn't show okteta...
<tacosarecool> Is it best to run ext4 with ext3?
<Daskreech> KDesk: Why would it?
<Daskreech> tacosarecool: That statement makes no sense
<tacosarecool> cause you can run both
<doleyb> tacosarecool: surely you meant to say KDE4
<tacosarecool> at the same time
<bokey> kde4.2 is awesome
<Daskreech> It still makes no sense
<doleyb> tacosarecool: no its not best, pick one
<KDesk> Daskreech: because I thought... I thought it searches in name and description.. so many years and now I know that. hehe
<tacosarecool> oh ok
<Byron> This would be the first time I've heard of 2 different FS's running at the same time and not one within the other.
<sgrover> tacosarecool: can't run both on same partition at once - assuming you mean the file systems ext3 and ext4.
<bokey> haha
<tacosarecool> yes
<KDesk> Daskreech:  ah, it was:  apt-cache search kde hex
<Daskreech> KDesk: try search hex | grep -i kde
<sgrover> is ext4 officially stable yet?
<bokey> are you guys practising your apt foo?
<tacosarecool> Patches were released
<mermshaus> g
<tacosarecool> should be stable enough
<Daskreech> sgrover: Officially? yes
<sgrover> "stable enough" is not good enough for my business needs.. :)
<tacosarecool> Ext4 only has problems when the patches weren't officially released
<Byron> For everyone here, I recommend reading Linux Phrasebook. It has quite a bit of what you need to know as basics for running commands and the general bases are covered with great examples.
<Daskreech> sgrover: Thats exactly what it is now
<Daskreech> Byron: Great :-)
<mermshaus> Byron: is there a link or something? i'm way too lazy to google.
<Byron> I take that back, not everyone. There are people here who can more than likely piece something together a bit better.
 * faileas learnt a lot off irc ;p
<Daskreech> !commands | Byron hope that helps too
<ubottu> Byron hope that helps too: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<doleyb> sgrover: ext4's normal mode doesn't provide some implicit features of ext3, which hurt some client code in semi-rare situations.
<Byron> Daskreech: Yes, it really is
<bokey> Byron: liar!
<Daskreech> bokey: Be nice
<Byron> mermshaus: Yes, I can get you one right now from Amazon
<bokey> all you need is access to man page and info
<bokey> Daskreech: lol :D
<mermshaus> Byron: booh! :)
<mackindale> so I have 500GB, and want a new OS. What should I download? Not a Linux one, though.
<bokey> Daskreech: what makes you think i am cruel?
<bokey> to people
<muti> ... question, why when i try to play a video over a smb share it has to copy the whole file to the local pc instead of playing it from the share
<Byron> mermshaus: Here is the Amazon.com... http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Phrasebook-Developers-Library-Granneman/dp/0672328380
<mermshaus> oh well, 14 bucks
<muti> using vlc, dunno if that makes a difference
<faileas> mackindale: considering where you're asking?
<Daskreech> mackindale: PC-bsd or opensolaris
<Byron> Here is the Google Books... http://books.google.com/books?id=3w4sjblXbjwC&dq=book:linux+phrasebook&printsec=frontcover&source=bn&hl=xx-hacker&ei=f3PySZeVMJHoMJHX7b0P&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4
<mermshaus> Byron: merci!
<Byron> mermshaus: ;)
<Byron> I have found this book to be very insightful and useful
<mermshaus> Byron: I'll bookmark it. 14 $ sounds quite fair.
<bokey> gee why dont you guys read man pages for a change. ;)
<Byron> 365 pages of actual content, the rest is the intro and index
<faileas> mackindale: haiku or react ;p
<mermshaus> because man pages are for the weak. ;)
<faileas> Daskreech: pcbsd is nice, but the 'easy' package management never worked when i tried it a few years back
<doleyb> real men cat *.c
<bokey> lol you've got wrong impression
<bokey> my friend
<mermshaus> did you ever read man git?
<bokey> man pages are the work of true artists
<bokey> if i use git, yes i would
<mermshaus> man git truly is a work of artists. :-)
<bokey> hehe
<angelo_> hi
<angelo_> alguno habla español?
<Byron> !es | angelo_
<ubottu> angelo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mermshaus> donde esta el dinero
<Byron> mermshaus: LOL
<angelo_> ok :D
<angelo_> que dinero ?
<mermshaus> only sentence I know. :) sry, guys
<Byron> donde esta el sanitario </Encino Man>
<bokey> por favor hable Inglés aquí. gracias!
<m_tadeu> is it possible that ubuntu updates the nvidia drivers for a more recent version in the next few days?
<mackindale> probably
<mackindale> now that there's a new release, loads of people will be submitting bugs and requests
<m_tadeu> unfortunatelly I need the one marked as prerelease
<muti> how do ya configure dolphin to use double click?
<Byron> muti: it's in your system settings
<mermshaus> muti: I guess you via System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse > Icons
<mermshaus> -you
<muti> my system settings are already set to double click though
<muti> i have to double click to open other things now so it did take the setting
<muti> but in dolphin everything is still single click
<mermshaus> muti: (Hm... In that case I do not know.)
<bokey> can anyone check something quick for me? thanks
<mermshaus> what is it?
<bokey> open konqueror and go to http://get.adobe.com:80/flashplayer/otherversions/, select "linux" and submit
<bokey> mermshaus: ^^^^
<mermshaus> waitasecond
<mermshaus> wthey?
<bokey> mermshaus: dl flash
<mermshaus> why are you doing those ^^^^? i'm kind of sceptical now.
<bokey> mermshaus: above
<mermshaus> oic
<mermshaus> doesnt work.
<bokey> mermshaus: so it doesnt dl for you as well?
<mermshaus> yep
<bokey> demn
<mermshaus> can't click on continue.
<bokey> same here
<mermshaus> but try $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bokey> mermshaus: thats not an issue, i've got flash already.
<tacosarecool> reinstall woot!
<genii> When you're in console, use TAB key to change fields, enter to select things. Not the mouse
<tacosarecool> fast server ftw
<bokey> mermshaus: i am trying to get a new one (binary one) from Adobe
<josh___> I just upgraded to Jaunty, and virtually everything is broken (i.e. Dolphin, Konqueror, Konsole). How/where should I start to find a solution? (By broken, I mean when I try to open them I get the busy icon for a couple seconds, they show up on the taskbar, then disappear with no error message visible.)
<mermshaus> bokey: no idea, sorry
<mackindale> try upgrading
<mackindale> with adept
<bokey> mermshaus: thats cool thanks
<perseid> I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04. It was downloading at 30k/sec so I aborted so I could change sources. Adept is now broken and won't let me change sources.
<troob> Doest the 64-bit build work ok?
<doleyb> troob: yeah it's hard to tell it apart
<josh___> troob: I'm having problems w/ it, but I'm not sure if they're just bugs in my system
<histo> you guys experiencing problems with pulseaudio as well?
<perseid> Is it possible to upgrade with a source besides main at all?
<bokey> mermshaus: do you use video sites?
<bokey> mermshaus: youtube/vimeo etc
<mermshaus> sure
<bokey> could you see if it works? thanks
<bokey> i've got Version 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0) still crashing.
<Daskreech> histo: pulseaudio isn't installed by kubuntu-desktop
<mermshaus> one sec. i'll be right back
<histo> kk
<bokey> mermshaus: sure
<Daskreech> bokey: where did you get that?
<Daskreech> should be 4.2.1 at least
<bokey> Daskreech: my archive
<perseid> LOL The upgrader says it will take 82 days.
<bokey> Daskreech: it says its 4.2.0
<EagleScreen> then be patient lol
<bokey> kde is 4.2.0 as well
<Daskreech> perseid: KDE 4.2.4 should be out then
<bokey> everything has worked so far except video site with konqueror and couple of other sites
<mermshaus> bokey: shall i try something like youtube with konqueror?
<bokey> mermshaus: sure
<mermshaus> http://www.vimeo.com/3909301 works fine with the flash I got from the repos.
<MushroomKingdom> yay I got sound working
<bokey> mermshaus: and the flash you got is flashplugin-nonfree yeah
<MushroomKingdom> now I need to get transparencies to work
<mermshaus> bokey: yeah, i'm pretty sure it is. maybe I got flashplugin-installer (or something like that), too
<bokey> mermshaus: i've got the non-free straight from adobe's website works with FF
<sancho21> I'm a Kubuntu 9.04 user, I would like to stay away from pppoeconf which is too geek for my friend.
<bokey> used it for years
<sancho21> What should I use?
<mermshaus> two days ago, I had to reinstall it through kpackagekit because there were some upgrade issues. so I'm pretty sure I have got the nonfree-version from the repositories. it doesn't work for you?
<EagleScreen> kpackagekit is not mature
<bokey> mermshaus: just pulled it, it doesn't. non-free does the same exact thing that i do manually
<bokey> dl it, put it in the right place
<EagleScreen> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<mermshaus> I never got aptitude. :-)
<EagleScreen> or install synaptic with 'sudo aptitude -R install synaptic'
<bokey> mermshaus: theres adept as well if you wanna try
<perseid> ...are there sources besides the main two that work? Are there ANY sources that work above 50K?
<bokey> hell i am gonna give up on video sites with konqueror now
<bokey> <sigh>
<doleyb> bokey: oh why did give up?  did it work with firefox?
<mermshaus> bokey: thanks
<bokey> doleyb: yes it works with FF
<doleyb> bokey: you pushed the button for konqueror to copy firefox's plugins, and it didn't work?
<bokey> mermshaus: no worries my friend
<bokey> doleyb: yes
<doleyb> bokey: sad!
<bokey> is there a way to check all the registered plugins with konqueror?
<bokey> besides the one in the settings i.e
<AliTarihi> Hi, I have a repository with patched kernel packages, but I can not install from them
<bokey> AliTarihi: how so?
<AliTarihi> bokey: I've added the repo. But the names seem to be the same and I can not install via aptitude
<bokey> AliTarihi: what is the package youre trying to install and from where?
<MushroomKingdom> How do I uninstall things?
<AliTarihi> bokey: tux on ice
<Jonie> anyone installed grub-gfxboot?
<sancho21> Kubuntu adsl how?
<sancho21> I don't like pppoeconf
<mermshaus> MushroomKingdom: what do you want to uninstall?
<perseid> So what do I do here? Just not update?
<MushroomKingdom> I installed this science thing accidentally
<MushroomKingdom> openuniverse space simulator
<bokey> AliTarihi: wheres the link for kernel module?
<mermshaus> MushroomKingdom: Try removing it via Adept.
<AliTarihi> bokey: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tuxonice/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<AliTarihi> bokey: it is an entire set of modules and kernel images
<AliTarihi> bokey: will be back
<bokey> yeah sure
<perseid> ...if I go to edit sources it crashes.
<EagleScreen> perseid: what kubuntu version?
<perseid> 8.10. All I'm trying to is upgrade to 9.04 at more than50k/sec.
<EagleScreen> !upgrade | perseid
<ubottu> perseid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<perseid> So there are no other servers.
<AliTarihi_> bokey: any luck?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, Quassel doesn't have an option to automatically connect to a network on start?
<mermshaus> http://www.vimeo.com/3909301 check out clayton cubitt
<lorecaster> -rubs temples- now then... i think i got a whole bunch of problems sorted out :D
<lorecaster> (lorecaster = gosse)
<__lEo__> hi!
<lorecaster> blessed be lEo
<__lEo__> :-)
<__lEo__> thanks for such a wlcome !
<__lEo__> lol
<__lEo__> I am test driving Quassel
<lorecaster> When you see my name here, i'm actually active, no worries. most people who are here are in a dozen places at once, and only check in if the name turns read
<lorecaster> quassel?
<__lEo__> I always keep upgrading my Kubuntu
<__lEo__> Quassel IRC
<devilsadvocate> is the network manager even working in 9.04?
<lorecaster> hey devil!
<__lEo__> the new default IRC client in 9.04
<lorecaster> :D
<mermshaus> and it's awesome! so you know. ;-)
<__lEo__> it is working here
<__lEo__> (NM)
<__lEo__> everything but the ati driver for my onboard gpu :-(
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone please help me try to get my konsole to be transparent rather than black :(
<bokey> AliTarihi_: did you get your problem solved?
<AliTarihi_> bokey: no, not yet
<icarus_> MushroomKingdom: As far as I know Console Transparency is an additional function. Possibly a different terminal.
<bokey> AliTarihi_: ok chuck that launchpad line in your /etc/apt/sources.list (as root) and do ' sudo aptitude update'
<__lEo__> Mushroom: is this configurable in KDE 4?
<mermshaus> I guess you have to activate desktop effects.
<MushroomKingdom> icarius_: is there something I should download?
<icarus_> let me look.
<MushroomKingdom> I did
<bokey> AliTarihi_: what kernel do you use?
<bokey> AliTarihi_: version (uname -a)
<MushroomKingdom> I have desktop effects enabled, but I'm told that my desktop doesnt support transparencies. What can I do about this?
<icarus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212959
<mermshaus> Than you can try to edit: Konsole > Settings >Edit current profile > Appearance > Edit
<AliTarihi_> bokey: Linux kalimion 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mermshaus> There should be a slider for background transparency
<icarus_> The background transparency of the Terminal is seperate from Kwin
<bokey> AliTarihi_: the module will run on only 2 versions sadly its not there for .28-11
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: Yeah it works, you might have to add network plasmoid to your bar.
<bokey> AliTarihi_: you'd need to download the module and recompile it for your kernel
<MushroomKingdom> ohh
<bokey> AliTarihi_: manually i.e
<bokey> linux - 2.6.28-12.44+tuxonice1
<bokey>  linux - 2.6.27-15.33+tuxonice2
<__lEo__> ah, i can;t set transpareency either in Konxole
<bokey> those are the only once
<AliTarihi_> bokey: I see. Thx :)
<__lEo__> Konsole: it tells me it;s not allowed in my desktop
<MushroomKingdom> :) hopefully this works
<AliTarihi_> bokey: I'll do that
<__lEo__> like Mushroom
<bokey> AliTarihi_: no worries
<MushroomKingdom> icarus_ posted a good link
<MushroomKingdom>  < icarus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212959
<devilsadvocate> doleyb, my network works, but i dont see the manager writing stuff to /etc/network/interfaces - its still my old hand written file.. also, the plasmoid says my ip is dum.my.ip.addr
<raylu> devilsadvocate: of course not. /etc/network/interfaces is for your configuration
<raylu> if you configure anything there, networkmanager actually ignores it
<devilsadvocate> raylu, ah. so i need to remove my file for nm to do its thing?
<icarus_> is anyone having trouble with the new NetworkManager widget not saving whatconfigs you set?
<bokey> mermshaus: what konqueror version is it you got there? thanks
<raylu> devilsadvocate: i'm not sure what your situation is right now. but "ifconfig" will give you your current ip if you're interested
<raylu> devilsadvocate: you certainly shouldn't remove the file, but commenting out some lines may help
<icarus_> My settings for WEP dont save. I set it to hex and it goes to passphrase
<doleyb> raylu: think he wants the network manager to work, which is the default way that stuff is supposed to happen
<__lEo__> thanks Mushroom!
<raylu> icarus_: "goes to passphrase?"
<mermshaus> bokey: marc@suzu:~$ konqueror -version
<mermshaus> Qt: 4.5.0
<mermshaus> KDE: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<mermshaus> Konqueror: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<devilsadvocate> raylu, my situation is that my network works fine, but i dont think the nm applet is doing anything right now. i'm a bit concerned whether its working or not. i can always configure it manually though, so it should really be ok
<bokey> mermshaus: and its 9.04 right?
<icarus_> Ifor WEP encryption I can choose between passphrase and hex key
<__lEo__> All: remember to seed a torrent image of Kubuntu if you can, the servers are still very slowed down!
<mermshaus> bokey: yep
<raylu> devilsadvocate, doleyb: oh. i'd take out everything except the "lo" lines
<icarus_> I need to use 128bit hex. Howeever when I select HEX encryption. I enter in the wep string and save it.
<raylu> icarus_: they're just different ways of representing the same thing
<icarus_> It does not save it as hex
<raylu> icarus_: after you save it, it converts the hex to the string i assume
<icarus_> no. there are actual differences between hex and passphrasee
<raylu> hrm?
<icarus_> HEX keys are alphanumeric between A-F and 0-9
<bokey> Daskreech: i know where i got 4.2.0 from! :) backports
<icarus_> Passphrase are unrestricted alphanumeric strings
<icarus_> Passphrases are often called Pre-Shared Keys too. (Or atleast thought of in conjunction with it.)
<bokey> ppa is too slow atm so i pulled it from backport.. wasn't a good subistute
<Daskreech> bokey: That should be 4.2.1 I think
<icarus_> So It is vital that I choose HEX.
<bokey> Daskreech: hrm
<MushroomKingdom> Awww it's still not transparent
<bokey> you're right afaics
<icarus_> MushroomKingdom. Google search Transparent Terminals and etc.
<icarus_> There may be some terminals in Adept or Synaptic which may have transparency
<mermshaus> MushroomKingdom: nobody needs a transparent terminal! it's a feature! ;-)
<icarus_> Just make sure that you don't use a background that will conflict with your text color lol.
<doleyb> I see the warning that kubuntu upgrade accidently installs pulseaudio.  But, what badness does that cause?
<devilsadvocate> konsole has a transparant background now :|
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: you dont have compositing but want a transparant terminal?
<MushroomKingdom> compositing?
<icarus_> Doleyb: As far as I know whether or not it causes bad problems. It will conflict with Alsa if its active. And Pulseaudio provides different driver support.
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: desktop effects
<MushroomKingdom> I have them enabled.. but still no transparent
<doleyb> icarus_: is pulseaudio a gnome thing?
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: ah. open up a konsole and go to edit current profile
<MushroomKingdom> k
<icarus_> Doleyb: Not it isn't. I do know ofr a fact PulseAudio are used with SoundBlaster cards because they provide the most support.
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: there, one of the tabs has a list of color schemes. select your favourite and click on edit
<icarus_> It is just another type of sound driver. Like Gnome-Terminal or KDE's Konsole
<icarus_> No major difference. just different.
<devilsadvocate> you'll see the transparancy option inside there
<MushroomKingdom> It says that the colour scheme uses a transparent background and doesnt not appear to be supported by my desktop
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: what graphics do you have?
<MushroomKingdom> NVidia GeForce 8400
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: with restricted drivers enabled?
<MushroomKingdom> I think so
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: somewhere in systemsettings>hardware
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: check in system settings > desktop
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: does it say desktop effects enabled?
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: strange
<bokey> it was indeed from backports
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: in advanced, what does the compositing type say?
<MushroomKingdom> openGL
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: is the apply button on the bottom greyed out (it should be)
<MushroomKingdom> yes
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: by all accounts, it should be working right now. you should be able to set a transparant background in konsole settings>edit current profile>appearence>edit
<MushroomKingdom> well I enabled something In hardware i never had before, I'm going to reboot and see if that helped. Thank you
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: try moving a window about the screen. does it become transparant while you move it (i think that is the default behaviour)
<devilsadvocate> ok. so someone point me to some fun stuff thats new with 9.04 :P
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: is alt-tab new and fun?
<mermshaus> g
<devilsadvocate> its the same as before?
<devilsadvocate> hm
<devilsadvocate> im liking the speed and responsiveness, although X is taking 70-80% of one core :|
<doleyb> devilsadvocate: really, i am simply happy that ubuntu finally includes my network drivers
<doleyb> oh and 9.04 included my touchpad driver at last
<devilsadvocate> :)
<doleyb> But i had been hoping it would do my microphone...!  i'll have to check more to see if maybe its fixed.
<gaurav> hey ..
<gaurav> i just upgraded my kubuntu OS
<gaurav> to the latest version being offered
<gaurav> 9.04
<__lEo__> hi gaurav
<gaurav> and it ...is now running terribly slow
<__lEo__> the graphics?
<gaurav> the whole thing!
<__lEo__> or the processes in general?
<gaurav> resizing
<gaurav> opening start menu
<gaurav> plus ..on top of it ...
<doleyb> gaurav: check if you have kded4 going crazy
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gaurav> the KNetworkManager is missing
<bokey> gaurav: what does 'top' show?
<gaurav> my network is working ..but ..Knetworkmanager is ..no running in task manager
<doleyb> gaurav: knetworkmanager is gone, activate the plasmoid instead (as shown in release notes)
<__lEo__> can you check whether one process is taking over? Yes, I was wondering if you can use Top or the System Monitor
<gaurav> how to check is kded4 is going crazy?
<doleyb> gaurav: just look at top, and see if kded4 is at 99%.   If it is, just log out and back in.
<gaurav> Xorg is 75%
<__lEo__> also: Appplications->System-> System Monitor
<__lEo__> what graph card do you have?
<gaurav> i am using ibm thinkpad r51 ...i guess it has intel chipset
<bokey> gaurav: you're 2nd person today with intel card on 9.04
<gaurav> is Xorg a new program?? ...i had not seen it before in task manager
<bokey> win 13
<bvance> Hello, 9.04 issue-> eth0 doesn't show up in the control panel. The Wired Connections tab doesn't list any nics!
<gaurav> ohhh
<gaurav> is there any support issues with intel chipsets?
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone here tell me how to pipe the output from locate --regex ".*\(ttf\)$" into cp output ./ ?
<gaurav> i was amazed seeing the tagline ...easier ..faster ...
<gaurav> buts ..its slower ...
<gaurav> maybe ...machine dependent
<OxDeadC0de> is there a simple magic trick for doing it?
<MushroomKingdom> hah ha
<MushroomKingdom> its transparent
<lorecaster> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig ... gave me this return ... E: Couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<MushroomKingdom> but its too transparent :P my borders are trans too
<lorecaster> anyone have a solution for me? :D
<genii> bvance: Does command: ifconfig -a                       show an eth0 ?
<gaurav> is intel card having troubles with 9.04 ..any solutions for it ???
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone help me get my borders back to a solid state?
<bvance> Yes, and its working with DHCP. But I can't make any changes to it.
<bvance> I need to have eth0 as Static IP, and particular DNS.
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: this is going to sound strange. shut off compositing and use it for a few hours. after that, reboot. turn on compositing. xorg will continue to eat cpu, but responsiveness will increas
<gaurav> how to shut off compositing?
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: there is no viable explanation why that should work, but thats what i did
<gaurav> i am naive to such things
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: turn off desktop effects
<gaurav> okk
<gaurav> i will do that
<gaurav> what about KNetworkManager?
<MushroomKingdom> Hey devil, got it working :) but my borders are transparent too :P
<gaurav> how can i bring it back to the system taskbar?
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: thats because of your kwin decorations
<MushroomKingdom> ahh how do I stop that
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: there is a plasmoid called network manager or something. add that to the panel
<gaurav> its misisng from my Start menu
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: change your decorations. i dont remember where it is, i think right click on desktop > appearence > select theme
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: what is a start menu?
<gaurav> but ..it is working shown in the task manager
<Operator_> Hi could you please help me to install my genius 1320 webcam?
<gaurav> the application menu!
<gaurav> Big 'K'!
<p_quarles> gaurav: it's a plasmoid; it's in the plasma menu, not the applications menu
<gaurav> i am corresponding with windows actually
<gaurav> ohh
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: it
<gaurav> okk
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: if you want it in the menu it'll proabbly be in system settings somewhere
<MushroomKingdom> I dont see decorations
<Mannequin> hi. after upgrading to 9.04, the "scrollbar zone" (not sure the name) on the touchpad became rather big
<devilsadvocate> gaurav: that is the logical place for it to be
<gaurav> ok
<gaurav> let me see
<Mannequin> like, half of the touchpad is working as "scroll zone"
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: there will be something called theme, default is probably elegance or oxygen or some such thing
<MushroomKingdom> I have mine on tragedy
<devilsadvocate> MushroomKingdom: that is probaby the source of the transparant window borders
<doleyb> Mannequin: Try playing with gsynaptics and maybe you can fix it.
<MushroomKingdom> Hmm
<MushroomKingdom> thats only my desktop theme though
<Mannequin> doleyb: thanks, will try it
<gaurav> yeah
<gaurav> speed is up for sure
<MushroomKingdom> ohhh I figured it out
<gaurav> i wonder what they have put in the Desktop Effects
<MushroomKingdom> I had an effect that made windows transparent
<MushroomKingdom> thank you so much you've solved all my problems!
<MushroomKingdom> woot woot
<mermshaus> pong
<Operator_> Help please! Does anybody know how to install Genius 1320 webcam in Kubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> in case anyone is curious I figured it out locate --regex ".*\(ttf\)$" | xargs -i -t -l1 cp {\} ./
<Daskreech> MushroomKingdom: transparency?
<__lEo__> Genius, it's not recognized?
<doleyb> Operator_: run lsusb and see what chip it is, then go from there.  (hopefully it'll be an ov511)
<MushroomKingdom> Its good now, its transparent :D
<Daskreech> !webcam | Operator_
<ubottu> Operator_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<__lEo__> typically you don;t have to do anyghing
<__lEo__> I mean, if a webcam is supported it justworks
<Operator_> it is Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:62bf Microdia
<heberth> hola gente
<Bsims{fs}>  I know why why amraok changed but would it have killed them to include a migration tool
<dkkdkkc4> hiya
<Bsims{fs}>  I have to rebuild my database for music now
<heberth> alguien habla español ?
<dkkdkkc4> ada melayu?
<__lEo__> maybe something like cheese can help you try the cam
<__lEo__> hola heberth
<jerry_> Did anyone install kubuntu 9.04 and if they did how is ruuing
<troob> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<heberth> hola IEo
<mermshaus> jerry_: Quite good. By which I mean: same issues as with intrepid. no bluetooth for instance.
<__lEo__> que anda pasando :-) Me estoy por ir a dormir pero si necesitas algo
<bvance> jerry_: Its running OK except I can't change network settings.
<heberth> soy nuevo ene sto !
<doleyb> Bsims{fs}: yeah I sorta looked for how to downgrade back to old amarok
<heberth> alguien que quiera hablar sobre hackin ?
<jerry_> ok thank- not so hot yet
<doleyb> Bsims{fs}: but instead I looped the same one song all day long.
<heberth> hacking
<heberth> speek hacking
<heberth> hablar sobre hacking
<doleyb> !es|heberth
<ubottu> heberth: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<doleyb> bvance: did you put in the network plasmoid?
<jerry_> Im using kubuntu 8.04
<david_k-cfd> Hello everyone.....anyone can help me?
<david_k-cfd> I am really having it with my webcam
<bvance> doleyb: Don't know what that is, but I do have a network status indicator on the systray. It shows one wired connection, which does not show in the system settings panel.
<david_k-cfd> any easy way to install it?
<doleyb> david_k-cfd: did you lsusb and find your camera?
<david_k-cfd> doleyb, hello......yes, it found the camera
<doleyb> david_k-cfd: and what happens in cheese?
<david_k-cfd> it says No Camera Found
<david_k-cfd> and I get the typical TV coloured stripes
<david_k-cfd> in preferences, there isn't a camera to choose
<doleyb> david_k-cfd: so what camera is it?
<david_k-cfd> it is a Logitech quickcam USB
<Bsims{fs}> doleyb: I don't want much I just want to change the layout
<Bsims{fs}> Worst case I force it in
<doleyb> david_k-cfd: did you follow the page? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015
<Bsims{fs}> I want playlist right next to my cds in amarok how do I move it
<doleyb> david_k-cfd: I don't know if those are good isntructions!
<gaurav> hey
<gaurav> amarok is not supported by 9.04?
<sep1318> gaurav: it should be....even installed by default...
<david_k-cfd> no, I didn't try those.....(I have kubuntu)............but I can give it a go. It's just that I'm a bit tired of reading and following so many other posts......I never thought it was going to be so complicated
<doleyb> gaurav: they have replaced it with amarok2 now
<gaurav> yeah
<gaurav> i saw it
<doleyb> Bsims{fs}: amarok2 uses a plasmoid thingy for moving stuff.   You can right-click and get a menu to remove sections, or add them.
<Bsims{fs}> eww but OK
<doleyb> Bsims{fs}: yeah i don't like it either!
<Bsims{fs}> doleyb: where do I click
<bokey> david_k-cfd: what logitech is this?
<bokey> which
<david_k-cfd> bokey: it is a quickcam USB
<doleyb> Bsims{fs}: oh i can't tell, maybe you can ask #kde people
<bokey> david_k-cfd: 'lspci | grep Log'
 * Bsims{fs} weeps blood it should be a fraking drag and drop as God intended
<hani_> Hello
<hani_> i am Hani
<hani_> i want install gnome
<hani_> help me plz
<doleyb> hani_: what is your language?
<faileas> Bsims{fs}: god uses command line ;)
<hani_> Persian sorry :D
<david_k-cfd> bokey: I don't get anything from that command, but I do get "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express" by typing lsusb
<bokey> hani_: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<doleyb> hani_: turkey?
<bokey> david_k-cfd: oh yeah lsusb ;)
<hani_> no :))
<bokey> david_k-cfd: try http://nepbabu.livejournal.com/15650.html see how it goes
<bokey> david_k-cfd: basically gspca is built right in Ubuntu these days but give it a manual shot anyhow
<Bsims{fs}> faileas: I am typing this in irssi under GNU Screen on a urxvt brand xterm you were saying?
<Bsims{fs}> Oh and the last bit recorded from God was :wq
<faileas> Bsims{fs}: Ahh, a true belieever ;p
<Bsims{fs}> faileas: I've been Linux full time from 1999
<Bsims{fs}> If I wanted to mess with it I'd go back to Debian... at least it works between upgrades, though this was my smoothest one ever
<genii> david_k-cfd: http://jmdsdf.yi.org/blog/index.php/2009/02/17/quickcam-express-046d-0840-in-ubuntu-jau-28
 * Bsims{fs} grins my other two terms under this screen are slrn, under my own bash wrapper script... and links2 reading a ebookk
<bokey> genii: so theres qc-usb already nice.
 * genii hands bokey a coffee
<faileas> bleh
 * faileas notes tilda rather sucks compared to yakuake
<david_k-cfd> genii: that looks very promising
 * bokey takes it :)
<david_k-cfd> genii: I'm on it
<bokey> david_k-cfd: give genii one a shot
<david_k-cfd> bokey: yeah, it looks good, doesn't it? I'm on it, will get back to you to report how it worked
<bokey> david_k-cfd: should work pretty sure
<g33knik> does anyone wanna give a semi newb some quick support with a lsb question?
<doleyb> !ask|g33knik
<ubottu> g33knik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g33knik> I am installing an embedded development environment that says it requires lsb 1.0, do i need to worry if all i did was apt-get install lsb? is there a way that I can specifically install 1.0
<qcontinueum> where do i select a keyboard layout from?
<doleyb> g33knik: maybe ##linux can help you.  or workingset
<doleyb> qcontinueum: system settings, regional & language, keyboard layout
<qcontinueum> doleyb: ah, there it is. Thanks!
<MushroomKingdom> How do I uninstall things? cd to the dir and rm?
<doleyb> MushroomKingdom: lol it depends on how you installed it, but using rm is probably the wrong answer.
<MushroomKingdom> ah
<MushroomKingdom> I installed it though apt-get
<g33knik> thanks doleyb
<doleyb> MushroomKingdom: then that's how you uninstall.  Instead of apt-get install, apt-get remove
<MushroomKingdom> ah
<MushroomKingdom> thank you
<digdeep> hi, Is there any complete guide on converting ext3 to ext4?
<david_k-cfd> genii: do you know what's the deal with the patches? there's a comment there that says they're not required
<genii> david_k-cfd: From the bug report: "This bug was fixed in the package qc-usb - 0.6.6-6ubuntu1"
<david_k-cfd> genii: I think I need them, 'cause when I run "make" I get plenty of errors
<genii> david_k-cfd: What version does your:  apt-cache policy qc-usb                          report?
<david_k-cfd> genii: but I don't even know what to download from the patches links
<gosse> what was the apt-get for extra printer drivers? 465cn for example?
<gosse> perdy pls?
<genii> !info qv-usb jaunty
<ubottu> Package qv-usb does not exist in jaunty
<genii> !info qc-usb jaunty
<ubottu> Package qc-usb does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<gosse> hey there genii :D
<genii> Probably in -proposed or so
<david_k-cfd> genii: it returns "W: Unable to locate package qc-usb"
<gosse> genii: (gosse = lorecaster)
 * genii slides gosse a coffee
<genii> david_k-cfd: Give me a minute to look into it
<david_k-cfd> genii: that's very kind from you, thanks
<gosse> david_k-cfd: i cannot speak for everyone's experience, but genii is a blessing...
<david_k-cfd> gosse: well, no matter what, he is pointing me in the right direction....already thankful for his help
<qcontinueum> how do i go about installing vmware?
<gosse> david_k-cfd: there are many wonderful people here, genii, aga, devilsadvocate, and others... they saved me from two strokes already, i'm sure.
<MushroomKingdom> gosse: agreed. My ass was saved so many times on this board thanks to the l33t linux users :D
<qcontinueum> ditto!
<gosse> cheers to that~!
<MushroomKingdom> now my system looks bad ass
<MushroomKingdom> mmm yea
<genii> david_k-cfd: packages.ubuntu.com   reports only two packages qith keywords of "qc-usb" ... qc-usb-source   and qc-usb-utils    The qc-usb-source version is reported as 0.6.6-6ubuntu2 which seems correct to the bug report. Repository is Universe
<gosse> i never felt as though my computer ever reached it's potential under a M$ flag
<MushroomKingdom> agreed
<genii> david_k-cfd: What reports for version:    apt-cache policy qc-usb-source                    ?
<MushroomKingdom> Actually though, me having a fullout linux os was an accident. A sexy accident :)
<billytwowilly> hey, is there any webpage explaining what is in all the ubuntu/kubuntu ppas?
<david_k-cfd> genii: it reports this:
<david_k-cfd> genni: qc-usb-source:
<david_k-cfd>   Installed: 0.6.6-6ubuntu2
<david_k-cfd>   Candidate: 0.6.6-6ubuntu2
<david_k-cfd>   Version table:
<david_k-cfd>  *** 0.6.6-6ubuntu2 0
<david_k-cfd>         500 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<david_k-cfd>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<RurouniJones> Welp, so far 9.04 looks shiny but bits have crashed already and it seems a bit less responsive than 8.04 with KDE 3.5
<genii> Hm
<perseid> I have the resolution set to 1600x1200, but when I log in the res os 2048x1536 until I go into the Display settings at which poinht it suddenly snaps back to 1600x1200.
<gosse> i hate kde anyway, gnome is lighting-fast comparatively
<billytwowilly> Sorry, I got logged out. Did anyone answer my question about PPA's? Is there any page that summarizes what is in all of them?
<qcontinueum> nobody mentioned anything, sorry
<gosse> never came up, billytwowilly
<Geekguy> bokey: yo, i was able to figure out a way to get my system to boot (ATI Radeon issue)
<gosse> oh?
<billytwowilly> I'm still getting the hang of this quassel thing.
<billytwowilly> maybe it didn't send before I got logged out.
 * daskreech imagines MushroomKingdom rubbing transparency over himself
<qcontinueum> [23:30] <billytwowilly> hey, is there any webpage explaining what is in all the ubuntu/kubuntu ppas?
<qcontinueum> i got it :P
<gosse> uhh.. dask?
<gosse> that was more than a little wierd... don't ever change ;)
<billytwowilly> then the question still stands. Is there any webpage that summarizes what is in all the ppa's?
<daskreech> assuming that MushroomKingdom is a he :)
<david_k-cfd> genii: I could download the patches, but to be honest, I don't know what to download from those links
<daskreech> billytwowilly: Launchpad ?
<genii> david_k-cfd: I'm also having some problem compiling it here (using module-assistant)
<billytwowilly> daskreech: how do I get launchpad to summarize that?
<daskreech> billytwowilly: As in waht's in all the PPAs?
<daskreech> You probably don't want that
<billytwowilly> yes, please.
<daskreech> Almost assuredly you don't want that
<gosse> BTW... add daskreech to the list of angels on this board.
<billytwowilly> yes, what I really want is to know the gyst of what each guy is packaging.
<daskreech> then you want a list of PPAs not a listing of whats in the PPAs
<daskreech> A lot are duplicates
 * geek_ tends to think you tend to find PPAs when you need to know it. Each PPA has its own webpage tho
<david_k-cfd> genii: do you think it is a 9.04 problem?
<billytwowilly> ok, a list of the ppas then.
<perseid> After upgrading to 9.04 all of my NTFS partitions, even the USB drives magically work. Nifty.
<billytwowilly> I found one list, but thhe names aren't obvious. (i.e they are named after the guy who is maintaining them)
<daskreech> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ ?
<billytwowilly> I found that.  Doesn't really tell me a lot.
<billytwowilly> I don't know what abogani is, but I would guess it is the dude who maintains the ppa.
<genii> david_k-cfd: Seems to also be in Debian, I found a bug report of theirs with the same issue. Seems to be kernel related
<daskreech> billytwowilly: Right
<SandGorgon> hmmm.. KDE4 port of konversation is already more usable than qassel
<geek_> SandGorgon: neat ;p
 * geek_ needs to try it at some point
<daskreech> SandGorgon: You make it sound like that's surprising
<carthik_> anyone with a thinkpad t500 on jaunty? want to know if the intel x4500 graphics card has issues with virtualscreen size
<gosse> as it happens... i -love- konversation.
<SandGorgon> daskreech: relieved...
<qcontinueum> how do i got about installing vmware? "apt-get install vmware" doesn't do it...
<geek_> ditto
<gosse> it's a mind-numbingly beautiful program, it's even robin-proof!!! :D
<geek_> qcontinueum: there should be instructions on the vmware site. You;ll need to get the tarball
<SandGorgon> gosse: thank god for that
<gosse> LOL
<gosse> tired of me already sandgorgon?
<gosse> saucy-face ;)
<SandGorgon> gosse: oh no... getting rid of quassel has gotten me into a sweet mood already
<geek_> SandGorgon: where did you get it from?
<gosse> sandgorgon, now i've heard good things about quassel... but like all things, reports are mixed. it's all about personal experiences...
<SandGorgon> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/konversation
<gosse> forexample... it's sadistic how difficult it's been getting autocad to work for ANYTHING in linux... but 3-4 weeks later, still plugging away at it ;) resorted to RECOMPILING (as per directions) wine!
<SandGorgon> gosse: true... just wanted something that is better configurable for colors - my eyes are notoriously finicky
<gosse> SandGorgon; as a dyslexic migrain sufferer... i've had a great deal of fun trying to make the pain stop hurting
<carthik_> if you make pain stop hurting, let me know
<xevious> does 9.04 still use compiz for desktop effects, or does it use the native KDE effects?
<qcontinueum> xevious: i believe that the effects are nativ
<daskreech> xevious: It never used compiz for desktop effects
<gosse> carthik_ i'm wiccan, but yet still not THAT magickal ;)
<carthik_> :)
<xevious> daskreech: hardy uses compiz-fusion if you enable them
<billytwowilly>  SandGorgon:  quassel is the superior idea, but it's rough now. It's annoying the crap out of me.
<gosse> Quassel... a superior laxitive, neat!
<carthik_> anyone with a thinkpad t500 on jaunty? want to know if the intel x4500 graphics card has issues with virtualscreen size
<gosse> annoying the crap out of you... would that cause bowel irritation? -giggles-
<xevious> can you stack panels in kde 4?
<raylu> billytwowilly: agreed
<xevious> (it's essential for me being able to compensate for my hdtv's overscan without making it scale 1080p video
<SandGorgon> billytwowilly: agreed
<bobby1234> my wifi is not being authenticated properly in kubuntu 9.04
<bobby1234> what do i do?
<bobby1234> any suggestion?
<bobby1234> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cspack> network manager still doesn't work as far i'm concerned, had to install wicd again to get my wireless working
<billytwowilly> hey, did anyone  else upgrading from 8.10  have 9.04 completely break their software raid5? I got it fixed now, but it was annoying.
<geek__> Sweeet
<SandGorgon> billytwowilly: how is wicd performing as compared to network-manager? is it integrated in the panel, play nice with notifications, suspend/resume ?
<billytwowilly> SandGorgon: I don't know, I don't use it as far as I know.
<gosse> it's taking a dogs-eternity to do the 'make' for this compile of wine-git... jeez... gotta have been a half hour at least... didn't even do the 'make-install' yet :P
<faileas> yup. the KDE4 konversation branch rocks
<doleyb> bobby1234: and make sure you put on the network plasmoid, of course
<cspack> yes wicd is integrated in the panel and works fine with suspend/resume for me
<SandGorgon> billytwowilly: hmm.. i thought you used wicd. network-manager is really not nice :(
<billytwowilly> I don't know. I use whatever I had setup when I upgraded. i don't use wireless, so networking hasn't been a big thing of importance for me.
<nitr0ix> is there anyway to disable Trash in kde?
<david_k-cfd> genii: do you think it can be solved or will be a matter of waiting for updates?
<gosse> here's a question... to set up my dual monitors before, i had to sudo nvidia-settings, but it tells me to do sudo nvidia-xconfig, then it says it's not installed... sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig tells me it cannot find the install material... where do i get it?
<doleyb> gosse: just run nvidia-settings with no sudo?
<daskreech> Yes
<gosse> doleyb, i cannot change any settings in nvidia-settings without sudo... won't let me change the config in the program
<doleyb> so what happens when you run nvidia-settings?
<gosse> tells me to run nvidia-xconfig
<genii> david_k-cfd: Right now I have no immediate answer. So I'd recommend waiting on an update, unless you want to just experiment.
<nitr0ix> just run nvidia-xconfig its included with nvidia drivers
<genii> It's after 2AM here, so I'm shortly /away for sleeping ....
<doleyb> gosse: are you sure you've got nvidia drivers in properly?
<bokey> pheww
<david_k-cfd> genii: nah, I don't feel like experimenting....esp with this things, I'll have to wait then.....but hey, many thanks for your help, very nice from you
<gosse> doleyb, perhaps not? when i finsih this work with wine, i'll try that...
<bokey> http://vimeo.com/4281374 :)
<bokey> nice remix
<genii> david_k-cfd: np
<bokey> and 4.2.2 is finally working with flash
<nitr0ix> is there anyway that you could sort all wallpapers from "Get new wallpaper"  by resoulution?
<SandGorgon> in KDE, i frequently have any text on screen (whether in cmd-shell, or window title, etc.) get distorted - I have to shut off compositing (alt-shift-f12) and turn it on to get rid of the distortion. Any idea, on how to debug this ?
<daskreech> nitr0ix: In code :)
<nitr0ix> i meant without messing with the source...
<nitr0ix> whens kde 4.3 will be implemented to ubuntu?
<nitr0ix> anyways.......disable trash completely....possible?
<doleyb> Some of this jaunty graphical corruption is hilarious!  I just clicked on the network plasmoid, and in a konsole my wallpaper chunk appeared on the text... and then scrolled up as the text went by.
<nitr0ix> lol chill ubuntu does not have 18 months of testing like debian does ;)
<faileas> nitr0ix: debian releases are out... 'when they are ready' ;p
<nitr0ix> yeah but lenny have been tested for 18 months before its renamed to Stable ;p
<gosse> when i last tried debian, perhaps it was just that particular distro, it was command-prompt only... is debian as stable as the rumours say AND with gnome?
<nitr0ix> meh think of it...software is old tho
<troob> lol I just did "zoom out" from the thing in the upper right corner.
<faileas> gosse: the issue i had with debian stable at the time was etch was anchient
 * faileas ran lenny for a while, then swapped to ubuntu server
<gosse> what are the virtues of running server? does it have -any- use for a desktop?
<nitr0ix> yeah i tryed that but my sound was all choppy then got back to lenny...and figured out that i had to compile latest realtek drivers....
<faileas> gosse: hmm, in my case, it was a CLI only system ;)
<faileas> nitr0ix: i had to recompile alsa for a box with crystal audio sound
<faileas> which is anchient
<doleyb> gosse: lol when did you use debian?  1992?
<gosse> cli?
<bobby1234> doleyb, its detecting the network, but not accepting the passwd .. wht to do?
<nitr0ix> dang how do you type to some person in konversation? lols
<perseid> bokey:  How did you get Flash to work?
<faileas> gosse: no point running x on a server
<gosse> either very late 90's or very aerly 2000's... it was -years- ago... maybe it's just my ignorance again... nasty thing, that.
<faileas> nitr0ix: just enough letters and tab ;p
<doleyb> faileas: uh, if you're running x that Makes it a server :)
<faileas> doleyb: as a role ;p
 * faileas has a box mainly for mucking around with. LAMP stack, eventually IRC
<dynja> %) download almost complete
<Cannonaide320> hello
<faileas> though i'm tempted to swap it for a cheap atom system
<doleyb> gosse: Well debian has everything.  I mean, debian is like 37 cds.  it has kde, gnome, and everything slightly like that.
<bokey> perseid: i removed all plugins, reinstalled flash from adobe's website, upgraded to konqueror 4.2.2 on KDE4.2.2
<faileas> 37 cds = whole repo
<faileas> all you REALLY need is cd 1
<doleyb> faileas: yes, but debian's apt-get can fetch you approximately everything you've heard of.
<doleyb> faileas: except firefox! haha
<nitr0ix> in debian firefox is iceweasel
<nitr0ix> ;0
<faileas> doleyb: i find debians... ideological purity occationally annoying
<perseid> bokey: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<bokey> perseid: 32
<nitr0ix> i heard that they made flash for 64bit? is it true? without using pluginwrapper?
<perseid> Ah. I couldn't find a 64 bit Linux Flash.
<nitr0ix> i think i've read somewher ein adobe's site that they did 64bit plugin for linux i was like wtf!
<dynja> which version is better for core2 quad: amd64 or 86
<dynja> or there is no difference
<yaa_> ?
<nitr0ix> if you have less than 4gigs of ram no difference....allmost
<yaa_> only 2? but going to add some more
<nitr0ix> well only diffrence that i've seen is that 64bit sees more then 4gigs of ram
<Cannonaide320> does anyone happen to know (and would be willing to share such info) where to find the MD5 hash for Kubuntu 9.0.4 i386 for the dvd version ?
<marcello> ciao a tutti
<nitr0ix> i've betrayed linux...i've installed vista yesterday...SP1....it lasted for 1 hour...then got removed...lucky i didnt buy it ...
<yaa_> nitr0ix: thanx
<yaa_> vista musdie
<nitr0ix> true that
<troob> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nitr0ix> i quess i got used to linux....vista feels tooo slow
<Cannonaide320> vista works pretty well in 64 bit if you have the hardware for it, but thats a lot of hardware investment,  I have one rig running it for games, everything else is going to Kubuntu 9.0.4
<troob> lol make sure "enable sound system" is checked
<nitr0ix> tho still kubuntu feels abit slower than arch...
<nitr0ix> Windows seven even in beta is liek what 5 times faster and stable than vista...but ehm don't like ide of stealing kde loook
<nitr0ix> idea*
<faileas> lol
<faileas> imitiation is the sincerest form of flattery ;)
<nitr0ix> yeah...
<faileas> besides looks arn't everything
<nitr0ix> now the need amarok2 so it would replace WMP
<nitr0ix> they*
<faileas> lol
<faileas> amarok2 is kde4
<perseid> foobar2000
<nitr0ix> well for me it all about look...
<faileas> and will run on windows
<faileas> not for me
<bokey> perseid: 64-bit archs should have no problem running 32-bit code since they are backward compatible. are you sure your configs(flash,konqueror,kde) are good?
<perseid> foobar is the way to go on Windows.
<perseid> bokey: I only saw one version fo download and the .deb wouldn't even install.
<Mushroom> Hm.. I dont get sound though any video in firefox...
<yaa_> has anybody seen kde or gnome over ms windows?
<nitr0ix> meh.....need to install wine now...got my 3 months free COH.......
<gosse> what is the command to copy a file from current location to a given ~./ location?
<nitr0ix> i heard that kde got ported to Mac but not windows..
<yaa_> cp
<nitr0ix> mv?
<bokey> perseid: get the binary from adobe and try that.
<gosse> cp? thx
<perseid> That's where I got the .deb from.
<Mushroom> How do I get sound on my videos in firefox?
<bokey> perseid: chuck that into your ~/.mozilla/plugins and rescan in Konqueror. versions < 4.2.2 (on kde4.2.2) have failed to run as my adventure has shown.
<Cannonaide320> flash stuff, and typically quicktime default to zero volume,  click the volume icon on the video
<Fieldy> i'm trying to update to 9.04 from 8.10, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu . I get an error that says "Unable to get exclusive lock. This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first." i did a ps auwxxx | grep apt and neither of those is running. how do I get past this?
<bokey> perseid: get the source (.tar.gz)
<nitr0ix> is the "cp" and "mv" same?
<bokey> no
<yaa_> no
<yaa_> moves and copies
<Mushroom> doesnt help cannon, volumes max
<nitr0ix> oh
<Cannonaide320> everything else plays ok ?
<Mushroom> normal videos have sound, just not browser
<bokey> Fieldy: make sure they _really_ aren't running.
<troob> Mushroom: I'm having the same problem with firefox/sound
<Mushroom> troob: yeah actually I find theres alot of sound related problems with kubuntu so far
<bokey> Fieldy: ps -A | egrep "adept|synaptic|apt-get|aptitude"
<Fieldy> bokey: no results
<bokey> once that is done, if still reports the same, delete the lock.
<Fieldy> okay, where is the lock?
<bokey> Fieldy: lemme see. wait it is somehwere in /var/cache/apt
<Fieldy> i'll see if i can find it
<bokey> Fieldy: yeah do that
<Fieldy> bokey: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<troob> mush: is your speaker icon in flash shown as red?
<bokey> Fieldy: yep
<Fieldy> curious. that was created over a month ago
<Mushroom> nop
<Fieldy> i'll remove it and try again
<nitr0ix> so....again about the Trash anyway to disable it?
<Mushroom> all my volume setting on the video and my sound are max
<yaa_> var=`aptitude search flash | grep plugin | cut -d ' ' -f 4 `; sudo apt-get install $var
<yaa_> will install flash plugins
<yaa_> )
<Fieldy> bokey: unfortunately, i'm still getting the error, i'll poke around for other lock files
<Trog> hi all, I use jackcontrol "sound server" for my midi keyboard, but can't seem to get it working with "jaunty" anyone else the same?
<bokey> Fieldy: can you paste the exact error again?
<Fieldy> bokey: "Unable to get exclusive lock. This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first."
<perseid> bokey: Copy the .so to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.9/plugins?
<nitr0ix> reboot?
<bokey> perseid: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Mushroom> troob: fixed it, just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bokey> Fieldy: hang on
<Mushroom> now sound works :D
<perseid> Well, I made that harder than it was. LOL
<Fieldy> bokey: sure
<troob> Mushroom: I'll give that a try
<Mushroom> :D
<Trog> anyone else use jack sound server, it seems to be connected to most of the midi or multi track programs, so I have to get it workin = )
<bokey> Fieldy: ok do the manual way to see whats keeping it open: in terminal sudo lsof | grep "/var/cache"
<bokey> perseid: make sure you rescan the plugin directories in konqueror
<brand0con> anyone use banshee?
<bokey> yep i have in the paste
<bokey> past
<sweet> кто нить по русски шпрехает??
<nitr0ix> нет
<Fieldy> bokey: okay there are a few results and i'm poking around, i'll see what i can figure out
<brand0con> trying to get multimedia keys to work with banshee in kde.  anyone know how to do it?  already downloaded remoot
<perseid> bokey: It doesn't work.I'm pretty sure it has to be a 64-bit version.
<sweet> хотел бы услышать мнение о Kubuntu 9.04
<bokey> Английский пожалуйста
<bokey> Fieldy: yep
<Fieldy> bokey: the only suspicious thing i found was "jaunty    22987       root  mem       REG        8,4  12408560    1630329 /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin" which i have killed off ; trying again.
<bokey> perseid: hrmm ok
<bokey> sure
<Fieldy> bokey: that cleared it up, thank you for the time and support :)
<rohan> is this improvement - adding spacers - available in kde 4.2.2 of kubuntu 9.04? http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Make_some_space
<bokey> Fieldy: sure no worries
<gigasoft> i can not execute sh file, any help
<gosse> #winehq
<gosse> sry
<bokey> gigasoft: sh ./file;
<AzAel> hi all, just done the juanty upgrade and now my picture frames dont work
<perseid> In case anyone is curious: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html 64 bit Flash 10
<gosse> how would i go about getting "x-mswinurl decoder"? involves running mp3's
<bokey> perseid: argh.. had completely forgotten that one
<bokey> :D
<perseid> Watching a strongbad email as we speak. :)
<bokey> gosse: that looks like mime header
<bokey> perseid: :)
<bokey> perseid: check this out: http://vimeo.com/4281374
<bokey> pretty amazing shot
<Nakkel> How do I get GPG backend to work in Jauntys Kmail?
<gosse> bokey, that doesn't help me much :P
<bokey> gosse: not sure there
<bokey> sorry
<gosse> pfft :P
<gosse> if that's the worst thing that happens to me tonight... ;)
<peaches> does ctrl+alt+backspace work any more in 9.04 X
<gosse> not natively, peaches.
<gosse> i missed it too ;)
<peaches> what do you mean?
<gosse> you have to turn it back on.
<peaches> ok i need to do that
<gosse> me too :P i'd love to know how, but i've forgotten.
<peaches> did you turn your on
<gosse> about 3 formats ago... had some MAJOR problems with my graphics card
<peaches> i'm also missing right-clicks.. theyre going into some empty voide randomly...
<StR|Sangreal> zdravím
<gosse> maybe you're using a mac ;)
<StR|Sangreal> i have just installed jaunty and have some issues to cope with
<peaches> i wouldnt be caught dead with a mac haha
<peaches> StR|Sangreal: welcome to the club
<gosse> mac users sometimes come off as pretencious on commercials... but the systems are solid
<bokey> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<StR|Sangreal> 1. after first crash, it doesnt start my HDA intel audio driver, but fades to pulseaudio
<StR|Sangreal> 2. i dont have the WYSIWYG grub editor anymore
<StR|Sangreal> 3. i still get VIDEO GARBAGE!!!
<StR|Sangreal> 4. and it freezes a lot indeed :-/
<StR|Sangreal> some advice please?
<StR|Sangreal> please, how can i reload my audio?
<bokey> StR|Sangreal: you can try alsa
<faileas> StR|Sangreal: might try sudo alsa force-reload
<demytry> channell it?
<bokey> !it > demytry
<ubottu> demytry, please see my private message
<igauz> yeah
<igauz> 9.04 is gr8
<igauz> things are a bit misplaced
<igauz> overall fast enough
<StR|Sangreal> ... fifth hard restart within last 5 minutes
<husayn> anyone having screenshots of Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<husayn> I m using 8.04 right now !!!
<bokey> StR|Sangreal: so your X is locking up yeah?
<peaches> did 9.04 have X upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> please, anytime i start amarok, the system crashes... how can i reset the whole amarok?
<tacosarecool> hello
<husayn> reinstall amarok ?
<tacosarecool> kubuntu is unusable to me because I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed but the kde is stuck at the splash screen
<peaches> StR|Sangreal: delete its config file or start with different KDEHOME
<daskreech> billttwowilly: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=
<rufong> g'day all
<gosse> blessed be :D
<daskreech> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> daskreech: hiho
<daskreech> yaa_: I've run KDE over Wndows
<Quintasan> daskreech: good, I need to try it, amarok works?
<yaa_> daskreech: how about it
<rufong> <-jus in to check some settings. have a great day , cyas
<daskreech> yaa_: It's weird but it works
<daskreech> Quintasan: In Windows?
<gosse> why does my 'system settings' seem thin... only 6 icons in the general tab, 2 in advanced?
<Quintasan> daskreech: yup
<daskreech> I wouldn't say that Amarok Works very well right now
<daskreech>  It's not going to be great under windows
<yaa_> daskreech: want to try it %)
<Quintasan> screen-configurations.xml <-- wtf is this file?
<gosse> anyone? anyone?
<keymone> hi guys
<Quintasan> keymone: hiho
<nascentmind> hi. in kubuntu 9.04 when i click on taskbar it takes some time to register the click. why is that? i am using kde.
<keymone> just installed 9.04 trying to enable broadcom restricted driver - it doesnt respond. pressing activate button turns driver item into grey but nothing happens. any ideas how to enable that driver?
<mardi_soir> hello
<mardi_soir> i m sorry
<mardi_soir> but kubuntu is unusable
<mardi_soir> i m not here to cry but to help
<mardi_soir> a cant make bug report
<mardi_soir> it's just  crazy
<mardi_soir> (my computer works fine )
<mardi_soir> since couple of hours i had to use magic sys -key
<mardi_soir> in order to reboot
<daskreech> mardi_soir: Right. What's the problem?
<mardi_soir> while i was compiling openoffice
<mardi_soir> daskreech: when the computer work a lot
<mardi_soir> it seams to ... freezze
<mardi_soir> i have a quite good configuration
<IppatsuMan> mardi_soir: do you have an ATI video card?
<mardi_soir> q6000 (2,4 GHz)  2 MB of ram DDR 2 800 Mhz)
<mardi_soir> not at all
<mardi_soir> nvidia
<daskreech> which nvidia card?
<mardi_soir> gigabyte 8600 512 RAM DDR2
<keymone> also hardware drivers program does not showing nvidia driver to me
<keymone> what is the problem?
<mardi_soir> IppatsuMan: i want to contribute
<gosse> how do allow the task-bar window icons to stack? i've got my (gnome) bottom taskbar
<keymone> can i install those drivers from console?
<gosse> i don't WANT them 48 px high, i want two rows of 24px each
<mardi_soir> everithing seems to work fine ..
<mardi_soir> but it does not
<mardi_soir> i m on a powerfull
<mardi_soir> computer
<mardi_soir> but
<mardi_soir> on a 1sempron on windows
<mardi_soir> i m faster
<mardi_soir> THATS the problem
<daskreech> What is using your CPU?
<IppatsuMan> gosse: right click on the taskbar, select "task manager settings" and under "Appearance" check "Force row settings"
<mardi_soir> npviewer.bin is not a friend .. but you all already know that
<mardi_soir> IppatsuMan: i am a kde3 user .. but becasue of life you know i have to use kububtu and .. i m quite disapointed
<gosse> i don't get task manager settings... all i get is add to panel, properties, delete, new, help, about
<daskreech> mardi_soir: You can use KDE3 in Jaunty
<daskreech> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<mardi_soir> in fact .. plasma fail when nvidia-setting  switch from a resolution to another
<mardi_soir> sometime the irc client  go away
<mardi_soir> and the compiz manager
<mardi_soir> is less efficent than
<daskreech> Kubuntu doesn't ship with Compiz
<mardi_soir> my old kde3 + compiz
<mardi_soir> one my gentoo
<mardi_soir> (i m currently on kubuntu)
<mardi_soir> (i m using twin view)
<daskreech> Yeah win view with nvidia is kinda nasty
<perseid> Does KDE have a minimize all windows shortcut like the Win+D shortcut on Windows?
<mardi_soir> daskreech: how to welp i ma linux / advanced user but i have no skill to improve
<IppatsuMan> gosse: which version of KDE are you using? You should right click on a free spot of the task manager bar
<keymone> nobody had troubles with restricted drivers in 9.04?
<gosse> gnome ;)
<daskreech> perseid: alt+Ctrl+D
<mardi_soir> K Desktop Environment
<mardi_soir> Version 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<mardi_soir> on the nearly ubuntu
<gosse> KDE is too slow... i want performance, so GNOME is the bomb
<daskreech> mardi_soir: ok if you don't want desktop effects on you can turn them off
<gosse> keymone, nope, i've had no problems yet.
<IppatsuMan> gosse: sorry, I was thinking you were talking about the KDE task bar... I suppose this isn't the best channel to ask questions about GNOME
<gosse> and my system settings only has 6 icons on the general tab, 2 in advanced... thought there was more when i was using the same 9.04 last week?
<mardi_soir> daskreech: the fact is that i m a GNU/Linux/gentoo user .. and on my desktop kde3.5 works very ver y fine ( very quik no freeze since many years ) .. i just tryed today ubuntu with the ubuntserver flavor then i put kubuntu-destop .. and it 's quit e unusable
<gosse> IppatsuMan, no worries... i've only come here for my general problems, usually it's okay. thanks for the effort.
<daskreech> mardi_soir: well would you like to use KDE3 then?
<gosse> i remember i went into the system setings, advanced tab, and changed which programs i wanted on startup
<mardi_soir> daskreech: i m not a end user .. my own computer works fine one kde3 .. but i have no skill i m just trying to help
<mardi_soir> how can i do
<mardi_soir> in order to improve
<mardi_soir> kde4 :)
<mardi_soir> im not dev
<daskreech> Well we need to know what's wrong :)
<rubinho> hello andybody who can help in upmixing 2.0 sound to 5.1
<daskreech> Your nvidia drivers might be off
<daskreech> I know that Twinview has had problems on some cards
<david__> hi
<mardi_soir> daskreech: ok .. il try another wah but know that the same computer works fine on a (entoo + kde3 + compiz  )
<mardi_soir> g
<mardi_soir> ill
<daskreech> mardi_soir: try and turn off desktop effects to see if that makes a big difference
<david__> I install the g++ compiler from the Adept but it doesnt appear at any place why?
<daskreech> alt+F3 -> Window properties -> desktop effects
<david__> some one knows how to use it?
<gosse> david_, may have to reboot :D i find that helps, or logout-login
<mardi_soir> daskreech:  ok i will ..
<david__> thanks but I rebbot already
<david__> nothing happens
<gosse> sorry then :) good luck
<keymone> gosse: who can i talk to if i do have problems with restricted drivers manager?
<david__> ok
<SSJ_GZ> david__: g++ is a command-line only app.
<IppatsuMan> david__: g++ is a command line only program, you won't find anywhere in the menus.
<gosse> i have no idea... post the question for all to see, aond someone's bound to answer sooner or later
<mardi_soir> daskreech: my hope is to make bugg report but without computer skill ( im not a dev (again))
<david__> command line, so how can use it then?
<mardi_soir> advanced user but no skill in dev
<SSJ_GZ> david__: Run g++ from the command-line.
<daskreech> mardi_soir: Oh well certainly but just saying that it is worse doesn't help. Try and find out what is using up a lot of memory or a lot of CPU
<david__> command line is like the terminal?
<daskreech> Turn off 3D effects to see if your video card is having a problem
<SSJ_GZ> david__: Yes.
<mardi_soir> daskreech: ok i m on it
<david__> ok
<daskreech> !bug
<david__> thank you very much
<michael_> Hi just got kubuntu 9.04, but when booting the live cd I only get a console, no X. It worked with the beta versions, but not the new one. Any ideas?
<daskreech> lazy bot
<david__> the other day I see on the internet a website that offer a version of kubuntu named satanic kubuntu
<daskreech> I think you mean Ubuntu :)
<mardi_soir> daskreech: (another .. thing .. when you make a netinstall and use ext4 .. on the first but .. a fsck is made .. .. and reboot and then it's fine ( i obsrve this 4 times since today)
<mardi_soir> boot
<daskreech> But yes it'sa joke for Christian Ubuntu
<gosse> found it!!! startup-manager! :D
<david__> and it works fine?
<esperegu> how to get flash again after upgrading to 9.04 ?
<daskreech> david__: They changed the wallpaper to have fire
<david__> because looks very cool
<david__> exactly is the same
<SandGorgon> esperegu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<daskreech> mardi_soir: ok :-) I need to see a netinstall
<esperegu> SandGorgon: if that would work......
<esperegu> SandGorgon: I had working flash. now it does not anymore. I removed it purged it but insta/ling it again maues no difference.
<mardi_soir> Darkstar: with ext4 exclusively i had this problem
<mardi_soir> not with ext3
<dapper-daniel> hej! i still have the problem with wireless lan and network manager
<mardi_soir> and not with xfs
<dapper-daniel> networkmanager doesnt want to connect
<dapper-daniel> it does not set the essid
<mardi_soir> daskreech: sorry not Darkstar
<SandGorgon> esperegu. copy libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dapper-daniel> iwconfig says "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<dapper-daniel> and the essid is wrong
<daskreech> mardi_soir: Well a) ext4 is new so somethings may be for caution and b) there is a known issue with ext4 and GNOME/KDE so there might be extra things as well.
<dapper-daniel> even uncrypted networks dont work
<daskreech> mardi_soir: Both the Desktop Environments and the ext4 team are working to get this resolved
<MinusSeven> if I install Kubuntu 9.04,  will the sound work with two programs at the same time?
<esperegu> SandGorgon: found a bug report... the suggested solution did work: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin\* ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<david__> I have a question,there are  more channels like this for chat?
<gosse> night room
<mardi_soir> daskreech: glad to know this .. remember . i dd be glad to help .. but i have no skill too do this if i watch what you all dev do
<david__> how can you, change the server
<daskreech> mardi_soir: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad/Guide
<daskreech> david__: Server or room ?
<david__> room
<daskreech> !ot | david__
<ubottu> david__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mardi_soir> daskreech: fine .. i ll read this thanks for your time
<david__> oh,
<david__> cool
<david__> Im very new on this , but its amazing specially the blender
<IppatsuMan> From time to time my brand new Kubuntu Jaunty freezes: any hd activity stops, the mouse won't move... a solid freeze. My best bet is that it's a problem with X 1.6.0 and my ATI video card (as dfaure reports here http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942 ). Is there any workaround known? I'm on a 32bit system so I can't use dfaure's debs.
<daskreech> david__: not the kitchen sink?
<daskreech> :-)
<RurouniJones> Ye gods, how on earth do you install mysql on 9.04. There are so many options and wierd naming schemes, 5.1.31 which is really 5.0.75 which is...
<daskreech> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in jaunty
<RurouniJones> That would be the reason then
<daskreech> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 53 kB, installed size 88 kB
<daskreech> Ah there we go
<RurouniJones> Hmm, but there is also a 5.1.31
<RurouniJones> which is probably 5.0.76 or some such nonsense
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: no, not really
<Mamarok> it's there because of Amarok
<RurouniJones> sod it, back to the command line, the packageit app is just too damn convoluted when searching for mysql stuff.
<daskreech> Yeah I'm still trying to get searching in kpackagekit
<Skapare> what GIF decoder does Konqueror use?
<RurouniJones> I much prefer the old KDE 3.5 package manager I have to say
<daskreech> Sometimes when I close it and open it I get very different results
<daskreech> Yeah but no one works on that anymore.
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: if you want a really good package manager GUI, use Synaptic, state of the art
<daskreech> The code is there along with an offer to work on it
<Mamarok> it's ugly but it works
<daskreech> adept was better
<perseid> I'm trying to set up tvtime. My TV card is detected, but tvtime is convinced it wants to use my webcam instead.
<Skapare> I'm wondering if this is a Konqueror issue ... when I view a page with multi-part GIFs, it blinks them like it's assuming they are animations
<RurouniJones> I shall give that a go after mysql has finished installing
<Parlotti> I have tried to set nano to line wrap at 72 but nothing happens. I need it to auto line wrap since I use it in yakuake and mutt
<Edulix> hi
<Parlotti> can anyone tell me how to make nano auto text warp when being used with mutt through a ykuake terminal?
<alakoo> Anyone have ideas why I can't get wobbly windows to work with compiz fusion?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix>  hi, where can I download the img file for ubuntu (instead of the one for ubuntu netbook remix)?
<Parlotti> alakoo: have you tried making sure you are using the latest graphic drivers? That worked for me afte they were installed and I rebooted
<alakoo> Edulix:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<alakoo> Parlotti:  I used the "recommender" ones, I'll try using the most recent ones.
<alakoo> *d
<amgarchIn9> do you feel in 9.04 that repeat rate for pressed keys is slower?
<eagles0513875> anyone use uck in here
<RurouniJones> Anyone had any issues with Dragon Player displaying only a white screen when playing an vi?
<RurouniJones> avi
<alakoo> RurouniJones:  you're likely missing plugins or coders
<RurouniJones> They were working a bootup ago
<Parlotti> Hello I need help with making nano auto wrap text when emailing with mutt in a yakuake terminal
<alakoo> If not, the avi-file may be corrupt, have you tried running totem?
<RurouniJones> I think it may have stopped working when I installed the recommended extras that dragon wanted
<alakoo> RurouniJones: The new stuff you installed may be incompatible with the older plugins that worked.
<RurouniJones> Hruagh
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras that will install any proprietary codecs. also have you tried vls
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: vlc
<RurouniJones> No, my net connection is dog slow so download and installing extra stuff takes time, I'll give the restricted extras a go.
<etienne> hello / bonjour
<eagles0513875> !fr | etienne
<ubottu> etienne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: restricted extras will take some time besides codecs there is java and flash and other stuff
<RurouniJones> I know, I looked at the package list
<yaa_> cannot install nvidia drivers
<RurouniJones> I was wonering why it is trying to install the openjdk
<RurouniJones> Ok, still got white screen now getting error messages about how my normal sound system is now b0rked and falling back to pulse audio.
<RurouniJones> Bugger it, back to 8.04.2
<yaa_> on nvidia 9600 gt
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: i kinda have that issue but i have analog and digital if you want to file a bug i can confirm it on my rig
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: there is something wiht pulseaudio that if you go back to the default and use the script to restart it still doesnt work. audio will work after a reboot
<etienne> ok i'll try in english : after upgrading to jaunty i do have a problem with k3b : want burn data dvd
<superwad> would anybody be able to help me configure X to work properly with my new display?
<RurouniJones> Right, reboot apparently fixed dragon (rebooting linux without updating a kernel...what next). Now I have lost the main volume control in the bottom right of the screen. Any ideas how you can get it back? It isn't a plasmoid by the looks of it
<superwad> run KMix?
<RurouniJones> Hmm, that started kmix but not as a panel icon but as an app that closed without doing anything.
<superwad> odd.  that's the program that's running as an icon
<RurouniJones> Probably depends how you start it
<MinusSeven> is PulseAudio the default with 9.04?
<B-Minus> hi all
<B-Minus> i like 9.04 so far but i have some fatal crashes :s
<superwad> MinusSeven: i believe th release notes said it's installed by mistake
<superwad> so you need to remove it
<MinusSeven> isn't PulseRadio better?
<MinusSeven> Audio
<B-Minus> when i 'play' with kpackagekit its crashing
<MinusSeven> i mean
<digdeep> Jaunty: my firefox menu buttons looks like this --> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/977/screenf.jpg, anyway to fix it?
<MinusSeven> when I tried kubuntu 8.10, I found sound only worked with one program at a time
<superwad> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Pulseaudio%20inadvertently%20enabled%20in%20Kubuntu%20when%20installing%20from%20DVD%20or%20upgrading%20with%20apt-get
<digdeep> It is without any decoration.
<Bischoop> shit, were mistaken with distributions :-)
<Bischoop> nebora
<yaa_> anybody
<yaa_> help me with nvidia drivers
<yaa_> whats wrong with them
<yaa_> when installing it shows error
<yaa_> error of gui utility for hw drivers
<yaa_> uuntu9 4
<yaa_> %(
<yaa_> i ve got nvidia geforce9600 gt card
<shadyzay> hi guys
<shadyzay> I'm having firewall issues after upgrading to 9.04
<yaa_> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<llturro> Wow! This time kubuntu team made it!
<llturro> Thank you all.
<alecseyyy> dctv ghbdtn
<alecseyyy> всем привет
<yaa_> привет
<zoiss> hi guys ...i have a soundcard based on creative x-fi and i'd like to set up digital output to my receiver. i got analog 2 channel sound output running with oss. does anybody know how to add spdif output?
<alecseyyy> Кто то сталкивался с проблемой skype
<alecseyyy> и гарнитура беспроводна
<alecseyyy> я
<alecseyyy> спарить их
<Mamarok> !ru | alecseyyy
<alecseyyy> !ru
<Mamarok> oh bot where arest thou :(
<Mamarok> alecseyyy: join #ubuntu-ru
<alecseyyy> join #ubuntu-ru
<superwad> use /j #ubuntu-ru
<alecseyyy> толкомскажите
<superwad> don't even know what that says
<Mamarok> alecseyyy: please, English only in this channel
<alecseyyy> use /j #ubuntu-ru
<superwad> alecseyyy: just type "/j #ubuntu-ru"
<alecseyyy> как к русскоязычному сообществу подключиться?
<superwad> only: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Mamarok> oh man, where are the ops when you need them, no bot around
<alecseyyy> only: /j #ubuntu-ru
<superwad> not getting the hang of it
<alecseyyy> just type /j #ubuntu-ru
<alecseyyy> всем привет
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<superwad> yay, he found it
<Mamarok> Fieldy: the bot is not here at the moment
<Fieldy> ah. trying to get nvidia 180 drivers working again on 9.04
<IppatsuMan> alecseyyy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mamarok> Riddell: ping
<darkenergy> why is shipit down? isn't that lost revenue?
<superwad> IppatsuMan: i think he got it
<superwad> he's in the channel now
<Mamarok> darkenergy: shipIt doesn't generate revenue :)
<superwad> maybe somebody here can help me with my issues with xorg and not displaying the proper resolution
<IppatsuMan> good :)
<superwad> my xorg.conf clearly has my desired resolution set, but it won't take it.  i get kicked back to 1280x1024 instead of 1920x1080
<superwad> and what's more, in the display settings none of my resolutions are in there, but the ones that are are a jumbled mess
<superwad> wrong button :(
<superwad> so, am i crazy?  shouldn't my settings be taking effect?
<eagles0513875> hey Mamarok where can i find the pgp key for the experimental repo ?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: read the launchpad.net page where you found the repo...
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: im rather confused at the moment im trying to add the key via command line
<Quintasan> superwad: backup your xorg.conf and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: the instructions are *on* that page
<brett__> hey all, just updated from kubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu 9.04 through adept and now my battery level has disappeared from system tray, and knetworkmanager doesn't start on startup, i have to start it manually, otherwise i have no network connections. how do i fix these?
<yaa_> nvidia need help
<yaa_> OMG
<yaa_> UBOTTU u say ))
<eagles0513875> yaa_: you installed the latest one right
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> 9 10
<eagles0513875> brett__: its been replaced by a plasmoid add it
<superwad> Quintasan: i've done that and it just ends up stripping everything from my configuration
<yaa_> 180 glx
<superwad> including all my nvidia settings
<eagles0513875> yaa_: try the one before the latest one and see if you ahve any issues
<Quintasan> brett__: Do you know how to unlock widgets?
<yaa_> i did try
<Quintasan> superwad: hmmm
<yaa_> 177 173
<eagles0513875> still nothing
<yaa_> yeah
<eagles0513875> yaa_: would file a bug as well
<Quintasan> superwad: have you tried launching it with sudo?
<superwad> only did it with sudo
<yaa_> u thing its a bug?
<superwad> i've also tried the nvidia-settings
<eagles0513875> yaa_:  it has to be a bug
<Quintasan> superwad: search /var/log/Xorg* for errors
<yaa_> (((
<yaa_> the same was on 8 10
<eagles0513875> yaa_: also look in dmesg see if anything shows up there
<brett__> quintasan: i know how to add widgets to my dashboard, is that what you mean?
<eagles0513875> brett__: ya thats what you gotta do for network manager as well as battery
<brett__> ok great :) thanks will do
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> also there is a new replacement for adept too btw brendonw
<eagles0513875> mt
<eagles0513875> brett__:
<brett__> whats the replacement?
<Quintasan> brad_: if you want them to appear on panel use the cashew that appears on panel
<eagles0513875> brett__: kpackagekit
<yaa_> eagles0513875: do not see anything suitable
<brett__> eagles0513875: great, thanks for that!
<eagles0513875> yaa_: ok check the xorg logs for anything
<eagles0513875> brett__: no prob
<yaa_> il paste them
<eagles0513875> yaa_: im not much help with xorg to be honest
<eagles0513875> yaa_: what kinda video card do you have
 * eagles0513875 starts getting frustrated at trying to find this pgp key
<Quintasan> superwad and yaa_: please put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin and paste the link here
<yaa_> eagles0513875:  pasteu.buntu.com/157787/
<yaa_> i ve got nvidia geforce9600 gt card
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: kubuntu-experimental?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: im trying to add the key via commandl ine
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: don't be suprised if KRuner wont work
<superwad> http://pastebin.com/m2f0f7922
<superwad> yea, i'm seeing some errors in there relating to my resolution
<eagles0513875> ty mamrok
<superwad> it's properly detecting my display though, so that's good
<yaa_> Quintasan: www.paste.ubuntu.com/157787/
<Quintasan> superwad: ok, paste your xorg.conf
<Quintasan> superwad: you use pastebinit?
<Quintasan> yaa_: I'm unable to access it
<superwad> no
<superwad> http://pastebin.com/m140b499b
<superwad> is that some automated pastebin dumping program?
<Quintasan> superwad: yup :)
<superwad> sweet
 * superwad installs
<yaa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157787/
<yaa_> this is correct
<yaa_> sorry
<Quintasan> superwad: you can use it like this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit   :P
<superwad> that's awesome
<superwad> yea, that's installed now :D
<Quintasan> yaa_: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<yaa_> why
<yaa_> ??
<Quintasan> yaa_: something is not installed
<yaa_> what exactly
<Quintasan> yaa_: dunno, what you installed so far?
<Quintasan> superwad: http://pastebin.com/f3067f9d <--- try copying resolution related lines from mine :P
<yaa_> nvidia glx 180
<superwad> Quintasan: you have no resolution related lines
<Quintasan> wat
<yaa_> Quintasan: 180 nvidia glx
<Quintasan> ....
<yaa_> OMG
<Quintasan> I forgot I did reinstall :P
<superwad> :P
<yaa_> ((
<Quintasan> yaa_: 32 or 64 bits?
<yaa_> 64
<yaa_> previous was 32 but did the same
<yaa_> 8 10 i mean
<Quintasan> yaa_: I guess you tried nvidia-xconfig
<yaa_> i did
<Quintasan> yaa_: paste it
<yaa_> ok
<Quintasan> superwad: hmm I'm suppose your card can use 1920x1080 (even my shitty Radeon 9550 can do this :P)
<yaa_> what to paste--command output or xorg conf
<yaa_> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> yaa_: xorg.conf
<yaa_> ok
<superwad> Quintasan: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87926
<superwad> according to that, it may not be able to fully support the max resolution
<superwad> but even so, i was able, not 4 hours ago, to display 1680x1050
<yaa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157800/
<yaa_> Quintasan: here it is
<Quintasan> superwad: maybe it's a problem with your graphics card, got diffrent card to test it?
<superwad> none that play nice with kubuntu
<superwad> they're all ATI and i have so many problems with ati cards
<Quintasan> superwad: what ATI card do you have?
<Quintasan> yaa_: this look good. However looks like the driver is not installed correctly
<superwad> not sure if they still work, but i have a ATW 9600 XT and a radeon 9600 pro
<Quintasan> yaa_: try reinstalling it, I can't think of other solution
<Quintasan> superwad: 9600 worked good for me
<superwad> i think the 9600 worked last time i used it
<Quintasan> superwad: till I tried overclocking >_<
<yaa_> Quintasan: you mean nvidia-glx-180?
<Quintasan> yaa_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_180.51.html
<Quintasan> yaa_: this
<yaa_> OK
<superwad> i've just been missing it for a while it seems
<superwad> turns out to have been in a computer that's been retired for some time
<superwad> i might have to try that card again
<superwad> Quintasan: what drivers would i use for the 9600?
<dannu> hi
<dannu> im ubuntu hardy and huawei e220
<dannu> works fine
<superwad> yay
<Quintasan> superwad: ati, fglrx is no longer supporting R300 series I think  (I'll try installing it anyways :P)
<julitro> a
<superwad> Quintasan: yea, the latest version appears to have dropped support for the 9600
<superwad> oh well, i'll figure it out later
<superwad> thanks though for trying
<julitro> hola
<|PaperTiger|> How do I install the drivers for my graphics card on Jaunty?
<_gl> hi I just upgraded my eee pc 701 to jaunty and lost the wifi. I can see the networks, but konqueror does not seem to find the network. Any ideas?
<dev29aug> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu???
<_gl> !wifi
<rolandb> Ubuntu: use Gnome desktop. Kubuntu use KDE desktop
<dev29aug> ok
<_bischoop> dev29aug: Kubuntu is ubuntu, but Kubuntu got KDE (window manager)
<dev29aug> which is more powerful
<_bischoop> rolandb: :-) cheers
<dev29aug> actually i am a beginner
<_bischoop> dev29aug: try both
<rolandb> Yes, but you can install both KDE and Gnome programs on both desktops
<dev29aug> i dont know the difference between KDE and gnome...
<_bischoop> even more :-)
<rolandb> Btw, I'm also a beginner with Ubuntu
<dev29aug> i only know that its like gui
<_bischoop> dev29aug: wich u like more?
<dev29aug> i installed ubuntu 8.10
<_bischoop> Install Ubuntu :-)
<dev29aug> through virtual box
<_bischoop> then u might install KDE if u just will want try it
<julitro> instala ubuntu y luego pones kde en ubuntu
<dev29aug> okk
<rolandb> KDE has a more polished look, but there are bits in Gnome I like more.
<zoiss> hi guys ...i have a soundcard based on creative x-fi and i'd like to set up digital output to my receiver. i got analog 2 channel sound output running with oss. does anybody know how to add spdif output?
<julitro> puedes alternar entre sesiones
<rolandb> Ideally I want parts from both
<dev29aug> thnx
<dev29aug> i am learning all the operating systems
<_bischoop> rolandb: is Ubuntu your first Linux?
<|PaperTiger|> How can I revert back to Intreped?
<rolandb> I have used Ubuntu with 8.10 but swithched to Kubuntu with 9.04
<_bischoop> dev29aug: FANTASTIC :-)
<dev29aug> this time i have 8 operating systems in my laptop
<julitro> 8?
<_bischoop> dev29aug: you're great :-)
<dev29aug> 7 are working on virtual box
<dev29aug> yaa 8 OS
<dev29aug> I have a dell laptop
<julitro> dell es lo mejor!
<_bischoop> nebora :-)
<dev29aug> currently i m chatting from fedora 10
<_bischoop> RH :-) mine first Linux :-)
<dev29aug> i also have freeBSD
<faileas> lol
<dev29aug> FreeBSD is totaly different
<_bischoop> I like Slackware
<faileas> dev29aug: i'm planning on getting an OS/2 VM set up ;p
<dev29aug> But i am fascinated about ubuntu
<rolandb> I actually tried Redhat a couple of years ago, but quickly switch back to Windows.
<_bischoop> yeah I know, wanna try it, I mean PC-BSD
<_bischoop> I want choose BSD or Slackware 4 server
<dev29aug> ok
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a downgrade path to go back to Intreped?
<_bischoop> but also I'm fascinating with ubuntu like u, but I like Kubuntu :-)
<dev29aug> Tell me anyone know thw way to install MAC OS on intel machine through Virtual Box
<dev29aug> ??
<_bischoop> |PaperTiger|: sorry PAL, not :-)
<|PaperTiger|> _bischoop, ah, damn it.
<_bischoop> |PaperTiger|: shit, man forgive me. Tired
<|PaperTiger|> _bischoop, know how to install the FLGRX for?
<dev29aug> i have to buy a mack book to use mac os?
<dev29aug> nope
<|PaperTiger|> _bischoop, 'cos Jaunty is SO unstable for me, until I get the FGLRX drivers.
<_bischoop> |PaperTiger|: I'll not help ya now, really very Tired and got some job to do yet
<dev29aug> okk buddy
<_bischoop> |PaperTiger|: speak to others
<dev29aug> do your job
<dev29aug> thnx
<|PaperTiger|> okay, cheers _bischoop
<_bischoop> dev29aug: man, your'e bot or troll :-) or OP :-)
<dev29aug> I am simple registered user..
<dev29aug> i am new in IRC
<_bischoop> OK
<dev29aug> what is that troll ??
<_bischoop> I dunno, I thought u know more than me:-)
<dev29aug> nope
<dev29aug> I am new buddy
<_bischoop> like me :-)
<dev29aug> yaa
<dev29aug> you are from??
<_bischoop> where do ya stay?
<_bischoop> sco
<dev29aug> i m indian
<dev29aug> uu r brit?
<_bischoop> nice to met u
<dev29aug> same here buddy
<dev29aug> i m an engineering student
<dev29aug> computer science
<_bischoop> where u study buddy?
<dev29aug> Delhi...the capital of india
<_bischoop> that's cool never been there
<dev29aug> UTTAR PRADESH TECHNICAL UNIVERSITY
<dev29aug> you are most welcome in india
<_bischoop> dev29aug: i apreciate it :-)
<dev29aug> k
<_bischoop> dev29aug: u same in scotland :-)
<dev29aug> mu bro is online
<dev29aug> thnx
<dev29aug> i am coming soon
<matteo_> hi, i need some help
<_bischoop> cool :-)
<matteo_> some know why usb mouses freezes?
<matteo_> sorry for my english
<_bischoop> matteo_: what yor problem pal?
<_bischoop> matteo_: nebora
<matteo_> my usb mouse freezes...
<_bischoop> hmm change USB socket
<matteo_> after sometime 5 minutes, or 10 minutes..
<matteo_> already tried
<_bischoop> matteo_: try PS/2 mouse
<matteo_> my mousepad works correctly
<_bischoop> matteo_: should be OK, is yor mouse OPTIC:-)
<_bischoop> matteo_: Im not talkin abot yor mousepad pal
<matteo_> yes, it is optic, bot it doesn't work whatever usb port i choose
<matteo_> sorry, i must go to lunch
<_bischoop> where u from matteo_?
<matteo_> italy
<matteo_> thanks!
<_bischoop> welcome
<Peace-> matteo_: italy here tooo
<_bischoop> A ja mowie po polsku :-)
<yaa_> Quintasan:
<_bischoop> Is there anybody here?
<yaa_> i did
<_bischoop> why u are not here now ? ;-P
<yaa_> but th e screen splits now
<_bischoop> so who do u are?
<Quintasan> yaa_: what do you mean split?
<_bischoop> split :-) separeted :-)
<needII> has someone here problems with a tvcard too?
<yaa_> its moved
<yaa_> for one third
<_bischoop> I'm not good with TV card
<Quintasan> yaa_: nvidia-xconfig?
<yaa_> i have installed the driver
<yaa_> 64 amd
<_bischoop> OK
<Quintasan> yaa_: ok, I mean do nvidia-xconfig
<needII> lspci shows me my card, but kdetv don't find the card.. :-(
<yaa_> i did
<Quintasan> yaa_: pastebin it
<_bischoop> have u seen xorg?
<Quintasan> yaa_: xorg.conf
<yaa_> the xorg conf?
<_bischoop> yaa_: where u from?
<yaa_> samoa)
<_bischoop> hmmm OK, try to help ya
<Quintasan> @_@
<_bischoop> yaa_: what distro you've got?
<_bischoop> what version
<yaa_> 9 04
<_bischoop> 8.4 8.10 9.4?
<yaa_> ubuntu
<_bischoop> hmmm I've got 8.10
<_bischoop> but Linux is Linux :-) dont worry
<yaa_> i do not %)
<_bischoop> yaa_: are you familiar whith console?
<yaa_> the same was with kubuntu 8 10
<yaa_> a little
<Quintasan> yaa_: pastebin the xorg.conf if you can
<yaa_> using linux about a month
<_bischoop> can u open please console and do sudo?
<yaa_> ok
<yaa_> just a moment
<yaa_> i cannot start in normal mode
<yaa_> i mean startx
<_bischoop> its OK, so try login in text mode
<_bischoop> are u root on sudo already ?
<yaa_> ok i save the xorg conf/ the fix xorg and send
<yaa_> in pastebin
<_bischoop> I dunno paste bin pal, u need to try fix it by yourself, nobody here charity
<_bischoop> try google.co.uk/linux and type configuration xorg.conf
<_bischoop> then click: SEARCH
<_bischoop> google.com yor uncle
<_bischoop> hi raylu
<_bischoop> hior: comfanter
<raylu> ...hi
<Quintasan> That will help him for sure
<_bischoop> :-)
<Quintasan> yaa_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Quintasan> yaa_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Quintasan> yaa_: paste the link here
<yaa_> paste.ubuntu.com/157841
<_bischoop> Quintasan: I'm new with debian so dont know those tools, I used Linux Slackware for 5 yirs
<Quintasan> _bischoop: and it's Kubuntu support channel
<yaa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157841
<_bischoop> and I hade've 5yirs break off od COMPUTERS ;-)
<_bischoop> yaa_: cheers buddy
<_bischoop> I know different paste site's
<yaa_> bicshop my english does not allow me to enjoy jokes
<_bischoop> yaa_: nebora I'm really serious I dont do jokes of people
<Quintasan> yaa_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    and restart X
<yaa_> Quintasan: ok
<_bischoop> hi drbobb
<_bischoop> jak sie masz
<AliG> Hi
<yaa_> Quintasan: i did
<_bischoop> Hi AliG
<Quintasan> yaa_: It should work but it's not going to use nvidia
<Quintasan> yaa_: change that Driver line form nv to nvidia and try starting it again
<yaa_> it worked before i made xfix
<Quintasan> yaa_: in xorg.conf ofc
<yaa_> Quintasan: i ll try
<andrei> hey guys i've unistalled some stuff from ubuntu and now i can't see the shorcuts from my descktop is all empty, any ideas?
<yaa_> Quintasan:  section driver?
<yaa_> i have alresdy nvidia there
<comfanter> XScreenSaver Error:Directory does not exist: "/usr/share/backgrounds"
<|PaperTiger|> Am I going to have to reinstall Intreped because there is no fglrx support for Jaunty?
<Quintasan> Section "Device"
<yaa_> i have already nvidia there  too
<Klaids> hi!
<Quintasan> yaa_: and it's not working?
<Quintasan> Klaids: hi there
<yaa_> not working
<Quintasan> |PaperTiger|: It's not problem with jaunty, it's problem with new fglxrx
<yaa_> not working i mean compiz does not work
<Quintasan> fglrx*
<Quintasan> yaa_: so the desktop is working? no split screens?
<yaa_> yes it works
<Klaids> exit
<yaa_> when i did xfix
<yaa_> fix x server from recovery mode
<Quintasan> yaa_: glxinfo | grep direct
<Quintasan> yaa_: what it shows?
<comfanter> Because you say " <_bischoop> hior: comfanter"
<yaa_> a lot %)
<Quintasan> yaa_: direct rendering: yes?/no?
<hior> what?
<yaa_> xlib : extension "glx" missing on display ":0.0".
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> I didn't expect that
<yaa_> couldnot find rgb glx visual or fbconfig
<Quintasan> yaa_: uninstall nvidia-glx-180 and restart X
<yaa_> ok
<yaa_> done
<Quintasan> yaa_: try glxinfo once more
<yaa_> yes
<Quintasan> yaa_: direct rendering: yes?
<yaa_> IT WORKS!!
<Quintasan> that's good
<Quintasan> :)
<yaa_> man thank you very much!
<yaa_> i just din not remove previously installed drivers 180 173 and depended libs
<yaa_> thank you once more)
<Quintasan> yaa_: np :D
<werner_> Moin moin, hat irgendjemand einen Tipp, wie man das Einfrieren des X-Servers unter JAUNTY in den Griff bekommt?
<faileas> erf...
<faileas> !de
<faileas> i think...
<desu> #ubuntu-de ?
<faileas> ya
<desu> *#kubuntu-de
<werner_> schon geguckt: alle hängen an der gleichen Stelle
<faileas> i was expecting the bot to do it ;p
<desu> yeah, even i forgot what the bot's trigger character was :(
<faileas> werner_: this channel is english only
<faileas> desu: it seems down
<desu> o_O
<desu> o...
<werner_> ok, any idea about the freezing of X-Server under Jaunty
<werner_> ?
<desu> so ! really was the trigger char
<faileas> desu: yes
<desu> werner_: can you paste logs to rafb.net/paste?
<werner_> ok
<werner_> mom
<desu> mom? O_O
<desu> where?!
 * desu hides
<toby_> Can anyone recommend a good backup tool for backing up my whole / to my windows PC before upgrading to 9.04?
<eagles0513875> !backup | toby_
<Quintasan> toby_: try using dd
<Quintasan> toby_: it's a console tools
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: is the bot broken
<eagles0513875> i noticed this morning bot kept leaving due to flooding
<Quintasan> toby_: if you want a graphical one try keep
<faileas> toby_: you want a file level or partition level backup?
<toby_> faileas: file level I suppose - I'm generally more comfortable restoring from that
<desu> toby_: do you _really_ want to backup the _entire_ / ?
<faileas> then DD wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> could use rsync
<faileas> ya, use rsync or a front end
 * faileas has back in time for that
<toby_> I've just looked at rsync but, because it's file level, it can't copy the permissions to my Windows hard disc
<toby_> But if I go partition level, the files are too large for samba
<toby_> So I can't see how to move forward
<ActionParsnip> toby_: if th data is on its own partition, you can use partimage on an unmounted partition
<Jan_______> hey, i got a short question, are there any good local bridge card games for linux i can install?
<toby_> So, make an ext3 partition on my windows machine?
<faileas> toby_: go for a partition backup with partimage maybe?
<desu> toby_: you can do 'tar -cjvf - / | nc -l 12345` on the linux machine and then use nc for windows on the other machine this way: `nc <ip-of-linux-machine> 12345 | tar -xjvf -'
<noukist> hi all
<noukist> i ' ve updated my linux into 9.04 and i am having little trouble with mozilla
<noukist> anyone who can help or give any advice ?  :)
<noukist> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-cards
<toby_> desu:  Never heard of nc - the manpage says "the tcp swiss-army-knife"!
<toby_> sounds intriguing.
<toby_> I'll take a look at that, thanks
<desu> nc is cute n_n
<ActionParsnip> !info floater
<faileas> nc is useful
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: floater is one I've just found
<noukist> no idea  ? :(
<ActionParsnip> noukist: wow you waited 4 mins
<ActionParsnip> noukist: you havent even said whats wrong with it
<noukist> i can't write any internet address
<noukist> and i also..
<noukist> tried to unistall it
<noukist> and install it again
<ActionParsnip> ease up on the enter key kid
<noukist> but now i see i can;t use synaptic
<Jan_______> actionparsnip: i think that's not a local game, cause it asks me to register first..
<ActionParsnip> noukist: ok lets try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: its a web based game you play real players online
<ActionParsnip> noukist: can you pastebin the output of that
<ActionParsnip> !paste | noukist
<Jan_______> actionparsnip: i'm trying to find a local game, i dont need online play :)
<noukist> ok i 'll try
<noukist> thank u
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: you could try a windows app in wine if you can't find one
<Jan_______> actionparsnip; Tried that, it keeps crashing on me
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: hmm, tried a few?
<Jan_______> actionparsnip; yea, Somehow wine doesnt like those apps
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: weird
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: all i'm finding is pybridge which is online
<Jan_______> Yea i found that one too
<Jan_______> But those are all online, and i  dont want that
<Jan_______> thanks anyway though.
<ActionParsnip> Jan_______: keep digging
<Jan_______> thanks, will do
<Laeborg> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Laeborg
<Laeborg> I have just upgraded my laptop to Jaunty, but now knetworkmanager can't connect my to wifi network
<ActionParsnip> noukist: hows that pastebin coming?
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg: can you patebin the output of: lshw -C network
<faileas> Laeborg: WPA2?
<Laeborg> no just WPA
<matteo_> hi, is there someone who can help me? my optical usb mouse freezes in every session
<noukist> ActionParsnip: it shows that everything is fine
<noukist> i would show you
<TMKCodes> Heyo.. Anyone know when catalyst 9.4 is coming for linux?
<ActionParsnip> noukist: ok cool
<noukist> the logs but is in greek so :D
<ActionParsnip> noukist: if there are no more upgrades or its jjust upgraded it is fine
<Laeborg> ActionParsnip, should i write my netowrk name (Fynsgade-29) under network ?
<noukist> ok thanks for all man :)
<ActionParsnip> noukist: pastebin it anyhoo, i'll just read the rhyhmn and babelfish what i dont get
<matteo_> hi, is there someone who can help me? my optical usb mouse freezes in every session
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg: no, sudo lshw -C network    is the command
<jacalope> i have a documented problem that tells me that I need to use an earlier version of g++.  How do I downgrade?  Or better, can I have 2 versions of the same package installed?  that sounds like a migraine.
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart; sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<jacalope> btw, jaunty here
<matteo_> action, thank u very much
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: better?
<matteo_> wait :)
 * noukist afk
<matteo_> restart is in the command? or i must restart pc?
<ActionParsnip> noukist: we need to find if the packages are ok and all deps are met
<james^Cs> Me installed Jaunty KDE3 rmx, after that I can't play sound through my Kaffeine, VLC or even online (youtube). When loggin in my Linux the start-sound is playing as it is when I run a hardware media-test! What's wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: no, its the command you paste into konsole
<matteo_> u know why? is my motherboard? or a software bug?
<werner_> eben
<noukist> back
<Laeborg-lap> ActionParsnip: just plugged in a cable in the laptop
<Laeborg-lap> http://pastebin.com/m22fc30b
<noukist> ActionParsnip do you rememebr the link for the pastebin ?
<noukist> ohh
<noukist> ok :)
<matteo_> Actionéarship, after the rmmod command, the shell does nothing
<matteo_> rmmod is normally so long?
<noukist> http://pastebin.com/m1ebb3bc here iis mine
<noukist> is *
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg-lap: i think it needs ndiswrapper to get the wired going, you need to blacklist the tg3 module: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788909
<matteo_> ActionParship, i must plug off all usb?
<xuming> can I report bugs here? I cannot log out in kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: just let it run its course, leave the usb in, usbhid is the module that manages usb stuff, if you mod it all usb stuff will die, but the next command puts it back in
<Laeborg-lap> the wired connection works fine (just plugged in the cable) but the wireless doesn't
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<matteo_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg-lap: oic, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg-lap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<foont> hello, guys :))
<xuming> hello, gays
<matteo_> ActionParship, i plugged off all usb, but it says to me "device or resource busy"
<foont> how funny x'(
<Laeborg-lap> i hadn't any problems with 8.10, but as soon as i upgraded to 9.04 it hasn't worked
<xuming> :-)
<JB_> anyone has problem with gnome
<Laeborg-lap> i can find my network, but i cant connect
<JB_> 9.04
<xuming> My kdm in kubuntu 9.04 doesn't work well
<JB_> me too but KDE is okay
<maarika> kde 4 isnt very good
<maarika> i use 3.5
<maarika> its stable
<ActionParsnip> i use 4.2.2 with lxde
<xuming> It will become ok
<ActionParsnip> kde looks horrible
<ActionParsnip> and is slooooow
<matteo_> ActionParship, i plugged off all usb, but it says to me "device or resource busy"
<maarika> ationparshi. what u use ?
<xuming> I'm not agree, it's fast on my machine
<foont> would you be so kind as to tell me how to repair windows booting, after installing kubuntu 9.04.  When i choose windows in menu grub, it wiil become dark and nothing else '(
<ActionParsnip> maarika: lxde, but i use kde apps like ktorrent and amarok
<ActionParsnip> xuming: kde uses a tonne of resources, a ligter de is faster
<maarika> actionparshnip, is it lighter than kde 4 ?or 3
<Peace-> my kde is on 272 mb of ram
<Peace-> ..
<ActionParsnip> i just like fast and slick
<Peace-> on freebsd kde uses 150 mb of ram...
<ActionParsnip> maarika: much lighter
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: remember, this is a Kubuntu support channel...
<matteo_> Action, can u help me? or u abandoned me?
<foont> help plz '(
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: i know, i'm just offering alternatives
<maarika> action_: than kde3.5 ?
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: reboot your system, then read through   dmesg | less
<matteo_> ok
<maarika> down anyone know good alternate to wvdial
<ActionParsnip> maarika: lxde uses 45mb ram
<maarika> i use HUAWEI e 220 usb modem
<maarika> and ubuntu hardy :)
<maarika> i dont like this wvdial
<foont> how repair booting windows after installing the kubuntu?
<maarika> does anyone know some graphic config and dialer ?
<maarika> foont: Format c:\ :)
<ActionParsnip> maarika: i'd suggest using it, its in the official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei/E220
<ActionParsnip> foont: you need to add an entry in grub for the boot
<ActionParsnip> !grub | foont
<ActionParsnip> foont: that will give hints
<xuming> I cannot log out in kubuntu 9.04!
<linux-hdtv> How can i find out what /media/disk is in /dev ?
<Quintasan> linux-hdtv: type df in console
<foont> maarika, very clear
<xuming> But when I use gdm , it works
<linux-hdtv> thank you, quintasan. this will save me much looking around in the future :-)
<foont> actionparship, thank
<ActionParsnip> xuming: use gdm instead then
<xuming> yes i did
<xuming> It's not easy to use IRC to chat
<maarika> actionparsnip howto automate this dialer :
<Laeborg> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m611d6cc8
<Laeborg> when i try to connect to my network
<maarika> i d like that when my laptop starts up then it automatically connect internet via this USB - thing
<ActionParsnip> maarika: its not something I use, you could make a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<maarika> ok
<xuming> Does every IRC channel have a leader?
<Flokass> yes
<ActionParsnip> Laeborg: ps -ef | grep 6370
<Flokass> also: the leader musstnd be on allways
<ActionParsnip> xuming: they usually have OPs, not leaders
<xuming> oh
<maarika> action, i use kubuntu 8.04 lts is its good ? or does i need upgrade never version if i look stable OS ?
<xuming> what does OP mean?
<Laeborg> nothing ActionParsnip. but 3945 gives me something
<xuming> u can upgrade to kubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> xuming: its not released yet
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m7d1a698d
<linux-hdtv> I must say there is progress in KDE 4.2 :-)
<xuming> i kown
<ActionParsnip> xuming: an OP is an operator whom keeps the channel ontopic and friendly
<Laeborg> i had no problems with the wireless in 8.10
<linux-hdtv> Yesterday i thought i't just an expensive beauty :-)
<ActionParsnip> xuming: so how can you upgrade to something thats not released?
<xuming> so you're the OP here ?
<maarika> action what program u use to communicate MSN ?
<ActionParsnip> xuming: no
<ActionParsnip> maarika: pidgin
<ActionParsnip> maarika: theres amsn too but i find it bloated personally
<xuming> I have to learn to use IRC!
<maarika> action, does it support webcam or smthn?
<ActionParsnip> maarika: amsn does i think. i dont use them
<matteo_> ActionParship, i done the command dmesg | less
<matteo_> what do u need of the output?
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: read through with cursors and websearch for any errors you find
<linux-hdtv> Quintasan, how can i see how a drive is formated ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: mount
 * noukist afk
<ActionParsnip> !away > noukist
<linux-hdtv> thanks, actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: np bro
<linux-hdtv> i have a disk on sata, which is seen by dolphin but requires root to display contents. sudo mount does not show it, how can i add it to fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: what file system is it using?
<mackk431> where do i find grub on kubuntu 9.04 in order to manage several operation systems?
<linux-hdtv> ext3
<ActionParsnip> mackk431: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mackk431> isnt there a kde solution?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: ok thats good, what is the partition name, and where do you want it mounting
<TCK> anyone have a quick guide to setting up dual-head with the open-source ati drivers?
<ActionParsnip> mackk431: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mackk431> thank you
<linux-hdtv> label is video, i would like to mount it as /video
<ActionParsnip> mackk431: it'll just point you there
<padi999> hey guys, I seem to have problems installing texlive via adept: http://pastebin.com/m2dda3a2d
<padi999> seems, "prosper, texlive-common and lmodern have dependency issues
<ActionParsnip> TCK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<padi999> what's that?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: ok, if you run: sudo fdisk -l    it will identify the partition  (e.g.   /dev/sda3)
<TCK> ActionParsnip: Muchos gracias
<ubuntu_> hi. where do i get flash for konqueror?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: sudo mkdir /video; sudo mount /dev/<partition name here> /video -t ext3 -o umask=0000
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: if you rearrange that to put in fstab then make the option  auto,umask=0000
<hagabaka> why is there no cdemu package for jaunty? :(
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: you can compile it or find a ppa with it
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: konqueror can rip CDs, as can K3B
<hagabaka> it's not for ripping CDs
<padi999> where can I get kelp on installation issues in KDE(adept, or apt-get)?
<ActionParsnip> hagabaka: whats itfor then?
<padi999> texlive 1.11 errs while installation!
<ActionParsnip> padi999: can you pastebin the command you are issuing as well as the erroneous output
<ActionParsnip> padi999: www.pastebin.com
<linux-hdtv> thanks actionparsnip, i think i am going to reformat it, mount said: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<padi999> ActionParsnip: I did paste a pastebin
<padi999> see above
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: you need to insert the partition name in my command
<ActionParsnip> padi999: ok, can i have the link to it
<padi999> ActionParsnip: hey guys, I seem to have problems installing texlive via adept: http://pastebin.com/m2dda3a2d
<padi999> ActionParsnip: hey guys, I seem to have problems installing texlive via adept: http://pastebin.com/m2dda3a2d
<linux-hdtv> i did: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /video -t ext3 -o umask=0000
<linux-hdtv> sudo fdisk -l lists it as System: Linux
<padi999> ActionParsnip: I think, this is a bug and it seems to be fixed in Jaunty
<padi999> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/177674
<ActionParsnip> padi999: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> padi999: add a comment to say you get it in jaunty too
<padi999> ActionParsnip: no, I'm not using Jaunty
<padi999> ActionParsnip: why should I use an alpha release and why are bugs only fixed in an alpha release?? This is not very friendly for people, who like it stable
<ActionParsnip> padi999: hmm, it says its fixed in jaunty, but the bug was logged in intrepid so i'd add your comments
<ActionParsnip> padi999: jaunty is released
<doleyb> happy jaunty everyone!
<padi999> ActionParsnip: Yes, but isn't it still alpha (not suited for daily work)
<linux-hdtv> where is the partitioner ?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: my point is: I have a bug in my (stable) intrepid release. Not this bug gets solved but only in the unstable alpha release of jaunty where I don't want to upgrade into because it's unstable. Why not solving a bug in the current release in the first place?
<linux-hdtv> jaunty is the current release ?
<linux-hdtv> padi999 ?
<padi999> linux-hdtv: please specify the question in more detail :)
<bazhang> padi999, jaunty is not alpha
<linux-hdtv> padi, google jaunty release
<padi999> bazhang: ActionParsnip: linux-hdtv: Well it says on ubuntu.com: It should come as no surprise that the alpha release of Jaunty Jackalope contains bugs
<bazhang> padi999, jaunty release was yesterday (final)
<bazhang> padi999, check the date, that is outdated
<gnail> I have a problem ,thank you for help for me ,  when  i run configure of kdevelop ,  it  have a problem  : error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<padi999> bazhang: ah, cool, thx :)
<padi999> bazhang: well, it says 23. of April so two days. How outdated can that be? *g
<ActionParsnip> padi999: its an open source OS, no warranties, no SLA, no garuntees
<padi999> ActionParsnip: I'm just a user, not a dev, that's the point :)
<linux-hdtv> where is the partitioner in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: and I obviously need texlive
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: kdesudo gparted
<bazhang> padi999, it's not an alpha. so the article in question is flat out wrong
<linux-hdtv> thanks
<padi999> bazhang: well, then it should not stand in the Jaunty wiki, should it? :)
<linux-hdtv> padi999 is right feels good
<gnail> I have a problem ,thank you for help for me ,  when  i run configure of kdevelop ,  it  have a problem  : error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<linux-hdtv> actionparsnip, there is no partitioner installed by default, right ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: i use fdisk personally
<linux-hdtv> do you study linux, actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: no, i just use it and have done for a while
<linux-hdtv> amazing, your knowledge ...
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: i also have badass websearching skillz
<executionist> which irc server is this
<bazhang> freenode
<ActionParsnip> !freenode
<ubottu> Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at  These can be found at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have !guidelines
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> ubottus is awesome, she saves me so much hassle
<executionist> wow so many people on kubunty, i thought must be some official one
<Larik> quastion: hi everyone. does anybody know how to get rss-glx screensavers running under 9.04@KDE ? (missing that matrixView thing :) )
<linux-hdtv> how do you do websearching, actionparsnip ?
<Larik> a==e
<padi999> 1h30min until Jaunty :)
<padi999> 100kB/p :I
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: www.ask.com www.google.com w.msncom
<linux-hdtv> obviously my partition was not completely partitioned last time, actionparsnip.
<ActionParsnip> www.msncom
<ActionParsnip> lots of search engines :) keps my swebsearch skills honed
<linux-hdtv> superbrain :-)
<linux-hdtv> what fs would you use, actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> the internet is a superbrain
<ActionParsnip> linux-hdtv: ext3
<stegen> ja
<andrey> Hi! Help me pls install flash player for my firefox 3
<ActionParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<andrey> !flash
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<DexterF> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04/remix?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<linux-hdtv> what is remix, dexterf ?
<DexterF> linux-hdtv: 9.04 with kde3.5.10
<doleyb> He means UNR, unbuntu netbook
<linux-hdtv> ah, thanks
<andrey>  But i heve error when try install package "libc6":"Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'tzdata'". I must uninstall it?
<andrey> *have
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: outdated
<DexterF> doleyb: no, I dont
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/12/howto-upgrade-to-jaunty-jackalope.html
<andrey>  But i have error when try install package "libc6":"Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'tzdata'". I must uninstall it?
<doleyb> DexterF: so why'd you call it remix?
<w-heat> anyone have any idea when the packages will be updated to latest for amarok?
<DexterF> doleyb: thats what the kde3 edition is called
<DexterF> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<linux-hdtv> hi BluesKaj
<linux-hdtv> is there a kubuntu (quickstart) guide ?
<yao_ziyuan> when you right click an item on the desktop,
<yao_ziyuan> do you experience a delay?
<rmrfslash> cool... my mouse just turned into a giant vertical bar of werid lines
<TCK> can anyone help me with what I'm doing wrong with xorg.conf, trying to get dual-head with MergedFB
<sathia> hi
<sathia> anyone reading?
<matteo_> hi, but i cannot help u
<sathia> ciao
<sathia> ok
<matteo_> sathia sei italiana?
<sathia> matteo_ sì
<matteo_> ullà, finalmente una
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matteo_> sorry
<matteo_> join #ubuntu-it
<pragad7> i have downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and i dont like the interface .is kubuntu going to be better because of kde
<sathia> i wish to talk with someone in english
<sathia> i have 2 problems, 1) i cannot get a decent speed out of my wifi which is enabled to 802.11N
<sathia> 2) i cannot install a pptp connection at all
<pragad7> uhh
<SimpleAnecdote> are there no rules regarding asking a question?
<chef_> hi
<pragad7> hi
<chef_> wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?
<brjames> hey, im having a problem with network manager, everytime i try to add the plasmoid, it spawns three processes that each take 100% cpu
<kaddi> kubuntu support channel
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: as long as it's about kubuntu :)
<jhunold> !de | chef_
<ubottu> chef_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<brjames> even worse it doesnt even work, i try to click on my wireless network and nothing happens
<pragad7> is kubuntu better than ubuntu
<brjames> any help?
<SimpleAnecdote> Well, my problem is as follows: the microphone is not working. It's inbuilt in the laptop with a camera. The camera works. The microphone doesn't. Not with audacity or any other app
<SimpleAnecdote> kubuntu 9.04 installed
<matteo_> pragad7 kubuntu use kde, ubuntu uses gnome
<mogul218_> pragad7 depends on what you are looking for
<pragad7> i want better keyboard navigation
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: what kind of laptop
<matteo_> gnome is lighter for your pc
<SimpleAnecdote> DELL XPS m1210
<pragad7> ubuntu doesnot allow that
<SimpleAnecdote> microphone worked with ubuntu9.04 (upgraded today)
<matteo_> simple, congratulations for your pc..
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdoate: Have you tried screwing w/ Alsa?
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: I'm a total newbie friend.. Tried screwing with Kmix.. But that's about all
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: did you enable stuff in kmix
<SimpleAnecdote> enabled all channels in Kmix
<mogul218_> pragad7 i run ubuntu on my main desktop and kubuntu on my laptop.......i like the one touch interface of kde4
<SimpleAnecdote> there is a tab in kmix however..
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: And then you toggled them on?
<SimpleAnecdote> with some usb device which is marked as a mic
<SimpleAnecdote> the checkbox on "capture" is checked
<SimpleAnecdote> but volume is on minimum.. and can't move it
<SimpleAnecdote> but.. that device is not even the device that all the apps are trying to use
<pragad7> mogul218 one touch interface sounds cool. is it really keyboard friendly
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: what r u using to test your mic?
<SimpleAnecdote> they all try to use the ALSO HDA Intel etc
<bazhang> !enter > SimpleAnecdote
<ubottu> SimpleAnecdote, please see my private message
<SimpleAnecdote> I used Audacity
<brjames> mogul218: you didnt have any problems with network manager and wireless on your laptop?
<BluesKaj> linux-hdtv, http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_system_administration/kubuntu_quick_guide/ch03.html
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I used skype... let me install audacity
<SimpleAnecdote> I also have skype installed
<SimpleAnecdote> installed audacity to check skype
<SimpleAnecdote> because skype wouldn't work
<pragad7> how can i get kde without downloading the whole kubuntu for i already have ubuntu
<rmrfslash> I really had to play around w/ my laptop for stuff to work
<bazhang> SimpleAnecdote, dont use the enter key after two or three words
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: that is, for mic functionality
<SimpleAnecdote> bazhang: sorry.. used to a much smaller room.. will try to contain my "enter" excitement
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: yeah.... mine works
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I bet that helps you a lot :-/
<SimpleAnecdote> it does.. actually.. just now the whole audio failed.. I can't hear nothing as well.. give me a minute to get that working again, so at least I'll be at point 0 not point -1
<marco__> hi. how do i install flash and java for konqueror?
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I have my two digital input sources and I selected Digital Mic 1 & Digital Mic 2, two Capture devices (both checked)
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: did that already.. but as I said.. now everything failed.. for no reason at all.. trying to get audio back up.. lol
<TCK> anyone know how to set up dual-head with the open-source ati drivers?
<pragad7> mogul218 can i pm to you
<TCK> pragad7: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: going to restart.. maybe it'll do something
<SimpleAnecdote> brb
<pragad7> unfortunately i installed ubuntu just somedays ago and nkow it is asking me to download 200mb of updates may be of the last 6months maybe. and wahts morte ubuntu somehow reduces my internet speed 10 times so i really doubt if i would ever be to download kubuntu desktop. because the synaptic manager never downloads morethan 1kB/s while my speed is lke 10kB/s
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: back
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: at least audio is back
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: Welcome back. Hey, I'm glad u told me about audacity. It looks like the two Capture devices do nothing, seems that the Mics are enabled using the Digital Input Source channel(s) and toggling these to Digital Mic. The Digital channel allows you access to the volume.
<SimpleAnecdote> so "Digital" channel in Kmix?
<TCK> pragad7: don't know how big KDE4 is exactly but the figure of 200MB sounds pretty close
<rmrfslash> y
<SimpleAnecdote> it's on max
<mogul218_> pragad7 sure go ahead
<JohnFlux> in 9.04 networkmanager-kde  has a serious bug in that it prevents existing connections from working
<JohnFlux> This means that anyone that upgrades to 9.04 will find that their wireless internet does not work
<JohnFlux> And without internet its harder to find the solution
<[TCK]> I'll be honest, I'm not a great fan of the new network manager plasmoid
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I wish I could help further.... not sure what's up. Did the mic work in 8.10 (did you have 8.10 installed)?
<JohnFlux> [TCK]: It looks pretty buggy
<[TCK]> give a reboot of the router just in case, that solved part of my network problems
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: microphone worked on ubuntu9.04
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: but not kubuntu.
<SimpleAnecdote> nope
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: :-/
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: :( indeed.. skype is one of the major functions I need my laptop for.. I love kde4 (really makes up for kde3 :P)...
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: The only other thing I can add is that I had issues w/ my headphone jack and speakers and had to muck with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: So, could be an alsa issue not registering your sound device properly. I had to add: option snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: sorry for being so newbish.. should I type into terminal: option snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6 ?
<matteo_> hi, i found an error in dmesg
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: No. I had to add a line like this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<matteo_> acpi error psparse-0524
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I'm on a Dell Studio XPS 16
<rmrfslash> What was ur model?
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: ok.. so I type: sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<SimpleAnecdote> XPS M1210
<matteo_> someone can help me?
<rmrfslash> mmmmmmm I think kate should save things w/o special chars right i.e.newlines
<SimpleAnecdote> I think kate is the default conf editor for kde?
<matteo_> error in acpi on dmesg psparse-0524 ae_no_memory
<axel_> Hello! How to figure out which sytemboard is used in a running installation?
<rmrfslash> it's a text editor yes, and on kde
<SimpleAnecdote> that file is empty for me btw..
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I say back that file up first
<SimpleAnecdote> going to try and find it through dolphin
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: then modify it and if you reboot and have no sound... you restore the original file
<merikes> how can one make gtk fonts the same size as others in jaunty?
<marco__> hi. how do i install flash and java for konqueror?
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: It looks like just executing kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and edit it
<matteo_> marco
<matteo_> flash
<matteo_> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer flashplayer-nonfree
<matteo_> java i don't know
<marco__> thanks
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: I add "option snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6" after what?
<rmrfslash> at the end
<rmrfslash> you can try just putting "dell" not "dell-m6"
<rmrfslash> is there an option in there already for snd-hda-intel?
<axel_> marco__: Up to 8.04 "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" worked quite well. Besides Java and Flash it installs some other things like the MS core fonts (as far as I remember).
<marco__> thanks
<matteo_> someone can help me?
<matteo_> i get error acpi ae_no_memory
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: HDA Intel(STA92xx Analog) | USB Device 0x46d:0x8c6(USB Audio) is what I have under communication in setting manage
<SimpleAnecdote> manger*
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I found somehting in google which suggests "dell-m82"
<SimpleAnecdote> paste this at the end of the file ? : "option snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82" (without quotes)
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: right, no quotes
<SimpleAnecdote> and then restart system?
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I see a few hits in google for this model and people in particular complaining about the front mic. Someone else suggested "option snd-hda-intel=ref"
<SimpleAnecdote> already added and saved option snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: just try a few... unfortunately these are kernel module configs so you need to either load/reload the module or reboot (I think). Reboot should work
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: ok.. will reboot.. brb
<BluesKaj> after upgrading to jaunty , my laptop is no longer auto connecting wirelessly , the network manager sacn sees the router/netweork but doesn't even attempt to connect ..IC there DNS setings netmask gateway settings etc but none of them will accept any edits
<marco__> after installing restricted extras for kubuntu I still dont have flash for konqueror. any sugesttion?
<marco__> do I have to reboot the system?
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: ok.. moment of truth
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: doesn't seem to work...
<marco__> does anyone use konqueror?
<AlephZarro> marco_: Yes, I use konqueror all the time.  Mainly for file management.
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: should a new option to choose appear? or am I just testing old sound configuration?
<faileas> BluesKaj: WPA2?
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: There could be a new channel
<marco__> AlephZarro. can your browser execute flash?
<AlephZarro> Looking for a way to have individual wallpapers for each desktop in KDE 4.2.2 in Jaunty 9.04.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> faileas, the thing is finally trying to connect, there it is!
<AlephZarro> marco__: checking
 * noukist AFK
<faileas> BluesKaj: yay... well whatever it is you did, worked ;p
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: in Kmix I got no new option in channels..
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: Hmm... your sound still works though.
<human_blip> marco__: try Settings / Confgure Konqueror ... Plugins, Plugins tab,  Scan for Plugins
<SimpleAnecdote> sound works
<rmrfslash> SimpleAnecdote: I gotta run, but editing this file is what I used to get my headphone jack to work. Keep playin around.
<AlephZarro> akeripper5: marco__: Yes (just watched a youtube video)
<SimpleAnecdote> rmrfslash: ok. thanks mate
<BluesKaj> faileas, I double clicked on the interner connection icon and it gave me 3 network options , so I chose mine :)
<BluesKaj> but faileas, I had to add the network management widget/icon in order to get things going , how many ppl would assume that it had just disappeared :P
<marco__> AlephZarro. Thanks. I have flash already
<faileas> BluesKaj: ahh
<nashk> Hi, is it possible toe enable a second monitor that I just attached to my laptop without restarting X. I always have to do that. I use ATI Radeon. Thanks.
<marco__> AlephZarro, can you ear sound? I can't
<AlephZarro> Marco__: Yes, everything is pretty much working.  Just caon't get unique wallpapers per desktop... yet.
<marco__> flash doesnt have sound here. does anyone know the solution?
<Phokian> Hi All! After I added the "deb http://" for the Banshee player I got an error next time I started KPackageKit. It reads like this: "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" and KPackige Kit told me to report the error
<AlephZarro> Marco__:  Try right clicking on a flash video, choose the settings, then checking in there to see if there's something related to sound.
<SimpleAnecdote> anyone has any ideas regarding an internal microphone not working on kubntu9.04?
<Oceanwatcher> I never tried it, but at least mine is appearing in the list of sound sources.
<x3cion> ello
<x3cion> my music is running way faster than it should be running
<Phokian> Any ideas ont the KPackageKit Problem?
<x3cion> how can i fix that?
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian - Sorry, I came in a little late - What problem?
<AlephZarro> Marco__: You might want to also check your mixer settings (rightclick on volume in tray -> show mixer)
<yao_ziyuan> i just wrote a kubuntu 9.04 live cd image to my external hard disk using ubuntu's "USB Startup Disk Creator"
<Mylesmadness> Can someone help me geting my wireless working?
<yao_ziyuan> then boot my computer with this external hard disk.
<yao_ziyuan> i can see the "Try", "Install", "Memtest" menu
<yao_ziyuan> but after choosing "Try",
<Phokian> Oceanwathcer_ This one (Thx for the attention :)) After I added the "deb http://" for the Banshee player I got an error next time I started KPackageKit. It reads like this: "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" and KPackige Kit told me to report the error
<yao_ziyuan> it's dead until i press ctrl+alt+del
<yao_ziyuan> any clue?
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: What is the problem?
<Mylesmadness> Oceanwatcher: I doesn't work, it won't see my router but my winblows sees it at full strength
<Phokian> Mylesmadness_: is your ESSID set to "hidden"?
<Oceanwatcher> Ah.. Ok. So KpackageKit is working :-) Probably a problem with a connection. Does it say where to report the error?
<marco__> I cheked the sound volume and I still dont have sound on flash. Does anyone knows about about any problem related with no-sound on flash?
<Mylesmadness> Phokian: how would I check?
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: Are you using the network plasmoid?
<Phokian> Oceanwatcher_: no, just says that the package cache should have been refreshed by now
<linux-hdtv> is there a kubuntu (quickstart) guide ?
<Mylesmadness> Oceanwatcher: No? I think
<Phokian> mylesmadness: does your accespoint appear on the list?
<Mylesmadness> Phokian: No, but on every other wireless thing I have used on this network, Its picked it up
<Mylesmadness> Phokian: I'm thinking the wireless drivers are messed up
<Phokian> mylesmadness: do you know the name of your wireless network?
<Mylesmadness> Phokian: Yeah
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: Well - where do you see that it is not finding your network? And btw - what version of the dist are you using? 9.04?
<Mylesmadness> Oceanwatcher: 9.04, and in the thing at the bottom, It click on it any there isn't anything to pick.
<Phokian> mylesmadness: you could try the following - it worked for me but I may have just been lucky: open a terminal and type: sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID yournetworkname
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: I have never seen that message, so it is difficult for me to guess where to report. You could actually start by putting a message in the software subforum on kubuntuforums.net
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: Is it a black window that pops up?
<Mylesmadness> Phokian: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<Mylesmadness>     SET failed on device eth1 ; No such device.
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: thx, I'll do that
<Phokian> mylesmadness: then I'm beaten, sry
<Phokian> mylesmadness: you could try to type : iwconfig
<Phokian> mylesmadness: this gives you a list
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: Open a terminal window and type lspci. Can you see your wireless network card there?
<ermes> ciao ragazzi
<ermes> come tolgo la pass all'avvio?
<bazhang> !it
<ermes> di kubuntu?
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mylesmadness> Oceanwatcher: twork controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
 * mariusk thinks kubuntu is just a mess these days
<marco_> flash has no sound. any solution?
 * mariusk with kde 4.x
<Mylesmadness> Network*
<Mylesmadness> Oceanwatcher: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<yao_ziyuan> when should i set the 'lba' flag for an external hard disk?
<dragonrider> hello
<dragonrider> can someone tell me which software i can use to test my microphone ?
<davidjheinrich_> my distro upgrade is still stuck at 55% from yesterday around 4PM...is that normal?
<dragonrider> no davidjheinrich_ , i have just finish to do it with my laptop
<davidjheinrich_> hmm, how can I get it unstock?
<dragonrider> you may try to use another miror
<peaches> anyone know how to fix choppy xine audio
<gosse> question... how can i set certain programs to autoload when gnome boots? (ubuntu 9.04)
<peaches> gosse: sounds like #ubuntu
<gosse> thanks
<davidjheinrich_> if I try to close it, it says, "The system could be in an unusable state if you cancel the upgrade. You are strongly advised to resume the upgrade."
<dragonrider> ouch ...
<dragonrider> what is the miror you use ?
<davidjheinrich_> but, it's just at the "getting new packages" stage...didn't get to the "installing the upgrades" page (although it did prev do "preparing to upgrade, & setting new software channels")
<davidjheinrich_> dragonrider: how do I find out the mirror it is using?
<davidjheinrich_> the "Show Terminal >>>" option is grayed out (this is Kubuntu)
<dragonrider> in kpackage
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: What happens if you do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in a terminal window?
<dragonrider> configuration -> Edit software sources
<davidjheinrich_> it says "the program kpackage" is currently not installed
<dragonrider> download from :
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: this: E: Typ »http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu« ist unbekannt in Zeile 54 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list
<dragonrider> maybe from adept then
<marco_> the browsers can't load http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/ . could someone try this link on your browsers and tell me if it loads?
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: I'm aware that you might not understand german, im sorry ill try to translate
<dragonrider> oups sorry davidjheinrich_ , the name is kpackagekit
<davidjheinrich_> it says "Download from: "Main server"
<dragonrider> ok then try to use a miror near your city
<dragonrider> or maybe from your internet provider
<dragonrider> where are you from ?
<davidjheinrich_> Rochester, NY
<davidjheinrich_> near Buffalo
<Oceanwatcher> Myles: Did you check if there are any special hardware drivers recommended for your card? Kmenu>Applications>System>Hardware
<robin0800> marco_: OK here
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: No need. I still understand some. Had German in school. Rusty, but sometimes get the meaning :-)
<dragonrider> i see that there is a lot of miror for USA
<dragonrider> try one of these one
<marco_> robin0800, flash here has no sound. do have any idea on how to solve this?
<basy> Hi i have a lot of photos in one directory and i am looking for soft that can fast print them on my local printer, but 4 photos on one A4 letter...
<robin0800> I use adobe;s
<sponzor> is there any other program to view packages? becose KPackageKit is not so good:P
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: kk :) I deletet the entry for banshee it did not help. apt-get upgrade did this: "could not open /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<dragonrider> adept sponzor
<sponzor> tnx
<dragonrider> synaptic
<desafinado> sponzor : synapatic package manager
<sponzor> ok
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: Something you COULD try is to give the whole path to jaunty: http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<faileas> sponzor: apt and aptitude
<robin0800> Phokian: You need sudo
<dragonrider> does somone know the name of a software which will permit me to test my mic ?
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: I tried as sudo, same result
<davidjheinrich_> after canceling the update, when I open Adept, it says, "Could not obtaina write lock onthe cache, falling back to read-only mdoe. You won't be able to install, remove, or upgrade packages...it appears that another process is running, which holds the write lock on the database. You first need to close hat program and then restart Adept to gain write access"
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: could i manually edit this file: /etc/apt/sources.list and delete this line 54 that gives me trouble?
<dragonrider> maybe you could kill the process davidjheinrich_
<davidjheinrich_> how do I find out what process it is?
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian - you can edit the list from KpackageKit
<Oceanwatcher> Might be easier
<dragonrider> try to find the process with the command : ps -aux
<dragonrider> then use the command : kill -9 "id number"
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: yes i can (even though im not obama ;))
<dragonrider> and try again
<davidjheinrich_> could it be "kdeinit4"?
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: :-) I have to go out for a little while. Will be back a bit later. WIll check the list to see how you are doing.
<basy> Hi. is there any soft, that can print directory of photos 4 photos on each A4 (i need to print 1000 photos this way) any ideas plz?
<dragonrider> i dont think so davidjheinrich_
<Oceanwatcher> basy: Digikam
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: kk, thx very much for the help, I'll let you know :)
<davidjheinrich_> if I log out of X then log back in, will that kill the process?
<basy> Oceanwatcher thanks
<dragonrider> sorry i have to go ... i hope you will find a solution
<dragonrider> yes i think it will work davidjheinrich_
<davidjheinrich_> thanks
<PROject-Emerald> Hey, #Kubuntu
<PROject-Emerald> Was it wise of me to upgrade to 9.04?
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: I got it. I open the terminal, didi "sudo kate" opened the file, deleted the entry for the banshee source and saved the file. Then KPackageKit went back to normal. All is fine now, I can install software again. Again thx for your help :)
<KWGoD> can someone help me with a minor problem?
<PROject-Emerald> I can try...
<KWGoD> my screen is cutting off portions of my display
<KWGoD> like when i open firefox half of the file button is cut off
<PROject-Emerald> Change your resolution? No idea bro. I'm relatively new to Kubuntu.
<PROject-Emerald> Why in the heck won't my Adept Installer =stay open?
<gabriel9> @KWGod you nead to configure your xorg.conf
<kaddi> hi, I just updated to jaunty and now i can't log into my (wpa2 protected) wireless connection. I know that this is a known issue, but the update release stated, that it should work with knetworkmanager, but it doesn't for me
<k4ever> hi all.  just install kubunut jaunty x64 last night.  i'm having some problems.  first ati fglrx driver is not working.  i need fglrx for my games in wine (won't work with open source driver).  The fglrx module will not load and it complains about being out of memory
<KWGoD> sokay fixed it
<k4ever> also, how do I enable mouse wheel desktop switching (while using composite effects) in kwin?
<KWGoD> for some reason i didnt notice i had a big black patch to the far right of my desktop so i fooled around with the monitor buttons
<sponzor> if you use program system monitor and you have temperature how to change it from faranhate to celsium? :P
<yao_ziyuan> finally, made the live disk using unetbootin
<yao_ziyuan> or so.
<yao_ziyuan> now: how do i set the taskbar to be opaque or translucent?
<chx> I get no sound on pulse. is there a somethign to rtfm?
<yao_ziyuan> because kubuntu 9.04's taskbar is opaque
<yao_ziyuan> i'm studying the related svgz
<tlvb> Using kate, the default tab key mode seems to be 'insert two spaces' however when I try to change it (to 8 spacecs, or indeed anything) in kate settings, it has no effect. What have I overlooked, or is it a bug?
<Mannequin> hi, I'm having issues with the touchpad after upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04.
<Mannequin> the "vertical scrolling zone" is too wide now, taking almost 1/2 of the touchpad
<sponzor> why cant i add shourtcut to k menu i want it to be windows sign:P
<yao_ziyuan> which package should i reinstall in order to correct /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/panel-background.svgz?
<BluesKaj> anyone have a suggestion for a wifi signal strength meter , been searching but nothing seems to fit
<Mannequin> tried with gsynaptics, but no luck
<yao_ziyuan> googled
<PROject-Emerald> Why won't any of my Adept programs (package manager, etC) stay open? I get to the password field and it gets all LFKDJFSDLFDJLSFDJL and closes.
<PROject-Emerald> Nobody? -,-
<johansja> how to remove applications completely in Kubuntu? I mean completely by its own packages, and all the packages that it has pulled.
<NTFS> You cant see me
<linux-hdtv> what fstab options would you specify for an ext3 partition ?
<pavan_> How much free space do I need to upgrade to 9.04 (from 8.04)?
<betzi> benutzt hier jmd amarok 2 unter 9.04 und hat rausgefunden, wie man sein MTP MP3player mittels amarok2 befüllen kann?
<menax> hi
<B-Minus> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<menax> got an issue with wine, I have installed throug adept, windows apps run, but when I click under briwse c: drive, I got an error that folder dosdevices/c: doesn't exist. What us wrong?
<menax> any ideas?
<IppatsuMan> From time to time my brand new Kubuntu Jaunty freezes: any hd activity stops, the mouse won't move... a solid freeze. My best bet is that it's a problem with X 1.6.0 and my ATI video card (as dfaure reports here http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942 ). Is there any workaround known? I'm on a 32bit system so I can't use dfaure's debs.
<esofron> hello
<enjo13> hey I just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10... knetworkmanager doesn't start when I boot-up...any ideas on how to fix that?
<IppatsuMan> enjo13: knetworkmanager isn't installed by default, you can use the plasmoid near the tray bar to connect to your network
<robin0800> enjo13: Its in the release notes you have to add it to the panel
<enjo13> ahh cool
<PROject-Emerald> Um, my Jaunty Kubuntu text just completely failed and is all mushed together
<enjo13> why isn't that installed by default?
<robin0800> enjo13: It is just not on an upgrade
<kaddi> help, i updated to jaunty and now i can't connect to wpa2-wireless anymore
<beam> hello
<draik> Hello all. My desktop seems to have gotten the kinks worked out from 8.10. I've had only 2 incidents of network disconnection. Go figure.
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<draik> My laptop still has a spike in /usr/bin/plasma (80-90% CPU)
<draik> Hello beam
<draik> hello shock_day13
<shock_day13> so everyone enjoying jaunty?
<shock_day13> hey draik
<menax> hello
<draik> Now, it's 95-99% CPU for /usr/bin/plasma
<shock_day13> hey <menax>
<beam> I enjoying jaunty
<shock_day13> gu
<shock_day13> its awesome isnt it beam
<menax> when I click on Browse c: rive on wine, I got an error that folder dosdevices/c: folder doesn't exist
<shock_day13> it was worth all the wait
<draik> It's great for my desktop, but not so much on the laptop. If I can get the plasma down to a reasonable level, I think I'll be doing great.
<menax> maybe your laptop got this intel chipset that is not working as spected on 9.04
<shock_day13> but they should have given adept as default package manager instead of kpackagekit
<draik> menax: What chipset would that be?
<nceterval> Hello, my laptop currently has a very old version of Kubuntu (7.04?) with an encrypted home partition.  I was wondering how easy it would be to do a clean install of 9.04, using my old encrypted /home.
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. How's it going?
<ign0ramus> draik: ok, i guess... i'm having a hell of a time with Jaunty :/
<draik> ign0ramus: What's your issue? My desktop is doing very well, but the laptop just has a high usage of /usr/bin/plasma (currently 95-99% CPU)
<ign0ramus> draik: fresh install - now there's no fstab entry for NTFS partition (sda1) :(
<draik> Odd
<menax> draik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349314
<ign0ramus> draik: i had copied all my stuff to  windows to easy transfer, and now nothing can see it
<ign0ramus> draik: windows boots fine, but Kubuntu doesn't see that partition
<beam> windows gavno
<RurouniJones> Hmm, I appear to have lost the system tray icons for things like kmix and kopete. Does anyone know how I can get them back?
<ign0ramus> draik: plus text boxes are a little wonky, and sometimes display odd characters/colors ...
<Renegade15> o...kay
<Renegade15> somebody say something
<myrtilles> hi renegade :D
<draik> Just powered up my VirtualBox, all good
<Renegade15> oh thank god
<beam> +100
<Renegade15> somebody tell me how to remove the ati kernel module (fglrx) please
<ign0ramus> ok, so what's the easiest way to manually add my partition in fstab?
<Renegade15> manually, that is
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: yup, there.
<ActionParsnip> now add the line you want
<ign0ramus> btw, no more "kdesu"?
<draik> I still can't get boxee to work
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: same deal
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: this is what I currently have http://pastebin.com/m50ed3c9d
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: what steps do i need to take to properly add sda1 (ntfs) entry?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: ok you have a single partition for ll data and a partition for swap
<Renegade15> anybody? :/
<beam> nu
<Ellana> Bonjour !
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: sda1=ntfs | sda2=ext4 | sda3=swap
<beam> #runtu
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: add: /dev/sda1  /media/ntfs_part  -t ntfs-3g   uid=1000,gid=100,umask=0022    0 0
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: kk
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: make sure you rn: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs_part
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: or change the folder in BOTH if you prefer something else
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtontfs.html
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: made ntfs dir
<Renegade15> does no one know how to remove fglrx manually?
<ActionParsnip> then use that, the /media/<whatever folder MUST exist or the mount WILL fail
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: dpkg -l |grep fglx
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: got it.  but should i use UUID instead of "sda1" ?
<Renegade15> does that work for manually installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you can if you wish
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: it will work for ANY package
<Renegade15> yes, but that was not a .deb, that was ati's weird .run installer
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: so this looks OK? http://pastebin.com/mc1e54fd
<Renegade15> just making sure that'll work
<draik_> ign0ramus: I spoke too soon. I lost network connectivity on the desktop. Rather odd
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: ah, not sure then. try redownloading the .run file, maybe it has an uninstall option
<ign0ramus> draik_:   :(
<Renegade15> I have the .run, but it's not very interactive x_x
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you need to delete '-t' fro the line
<PROject-Emerald> Um, I have a problem and idk how to fix it...
<PROject-Emerald> I was messing around with my taskbar and I lost the part where when you minimize stuff you can click it and it pops back up
<PROject-Emerald> How do I reset my taskbar and widgets and stuff?
<Renegade15> I'll poke the .run some more, brb
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/installing-newest-ati-driver.html
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: this will take effect on next boot?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: its active now
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: type: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Renegade15> ActionParsnip: I'm stuck in the recovery console in ircII - mind quoting the section in question? :S
<linux-hdtv> Hi, what do you use to get a graphical representation of the disk space used by different dirs and subdirs ?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you will also might want to reboot just to test it comes up after a cold boot
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: "line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<PROject-Emerald> Anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: did you make the folder?
<Renegade15> Project-Emerald: Theme options in the control panel
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: i did "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs_part
<menax> how can i update wine?
<Renegade15> the wine project has its own repository
<ActionParsnip> menax: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PROject-Emerald> Renegade15: Where is that exactly? I'm new to Kubuntu
<Renegade15> go to their site and browse around, they have instructions how to add it to adept
<ActionParsnip> menax: if there are any upgrades for wine or anything else it will upgrade
<menax> ok, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> menax: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Renegade15> I'm sort of lacking a menu right now, but it's either under settings or under system
<Renegade15> it should be called "control panel" or something to the like
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: do you mean the bottom bar?
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: plasma?
<Renegade15> I'm talking to emerald
<PROject-Emerald> ActionParsnip: I'm having a Plasma(?) problem I think
<ActionParsnip> Renegade15: helps if you address him/her
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: killall plasma; plasma
<Renegade15> yes, but tab completion seems to be an issue right now
<draik> ign0ramus: OK, let's see how long I have network connectivity this time. :(
<PROject-Emerald> ActionParsnip: How do I get my taskbar back? Like when i minimize stuff it doesn't show down there...
<BluesKaj> ahh, wavemon , a cli wireless signal strength meter ...cool app !
<Renegade15> emerald: do you have the funny yellow nut thingy in the top right corner?
<torocatala> por que en la mayoria de foros leo que con un dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg se arreglan problemas de graficos
<torocatala> y cuando yo lo ejecuto
<torocatala> solo me pregunta sobre el teclado?
<PROject-Emerald> I have a little transparent cashew-looking shape thing
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: aaaaah you need to add a widget to the plasma. i think its called Task manager or something
<Renegade15> click that, click on add mini programs or whatever it is, you should get a list
<eraserhead> hi, with desktop effects the performance is really choppy. the graphics card is a geforce 8400 gt with 128MB. is it the xorg.conf or its a weak graphics card?
<torocatala> wait
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: right click plasma bar -> add widget
<PROject-Emerald> My god I'm a moron
<PROject-Emerald> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<PROject-Emerald> You too, Renegade15
<PROject-Emerald> How do I change where they're situated?
<Renegade15> unlock them, then drag them around
<torocatala> because en all forums the people says. "do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix your card graphics problems" but when I do that, the program only ask me about my keyboard? i don't understand anything
<Oceanwatcher> Phokian: No problem. Glad if anything I said pointed you in the right direction.
<Renegade15> brb, gonna try if that installer has anything new to say x_x
<torocatala> join #kubuntu-es
<torocatala> oops
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: got it.  I had to use: "/dev/sda1 /media/ntfs_part ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: what's the difference?
<eraserhead> how to install nvidia driver on kubuntu ?
<wags> anyone here??
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: mine was more defined with permissions etc
<ActionParsnip> eraserhead: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<sd32> why do they make it so hard tto find the md5 for kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: hmm... using ntfs-config, i should now be able to mount on startup, though, right?
<ActionParsnip> sd32: its not, its in the same place yuo got the ISO / Torrent
<draik> Where can I find out the cause of my network connectivity suddenly being dropped at a random point in time?
<Geekguy> Anyone else with Ensoniq (ens1371) get choppy sounds with Jaunty? Any fixes in view?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i dont use ntfs as i dont use windows
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thats not obviious, but thanks
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: fair enough :)
<ActionParsnip> sd32: sure it is, you get the iso and md5 from the same place, why is that not hugely obvious
<ign0ramus> Ok, last question (for now)... what is the package name to give gtk apps KDE4 style?  Firefox is hideous!
<ActionParsnip> sd32: easiest way is to websearch the md5 you calculate from the file
<sd32> ActionParsnip, its not on the home page like it should be
<ActionParsnip> sd32: i'll show you
<ActionParsnip> sd32: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ActionParsnip> sd32: see how all the isos and torrents are there, but look at the topmost file
<ActionParsnip> sd32: yes its not on the homepage but if you dig a little its all there for you
<ActionParsnip> eraserhead: is your nvidia card relatively new(ish)
<cllaudyu> hello
<myrtilles> need some help with my usbstick: lsusb shows the stick is there and recognized, but it does not show in the device-manager. what can i do?
<sd32> ActionParsnip, we shouldnt have to "dig" for it.;-0
<ActionParsnip> sd32: well you gota dig a little to find ubuntu don't you
<cllaudyu> how do i install konversation with kde 4.2?
<ActionParsnip> myrtilles: does the partition show up in sudo fdisk -l
<sd32> ActionParsnip, no it was more obvious, imo
<draik> cllaudyu: sudo apt-get install konversation
<cllaudyu> the new version?
<menax> I have wine, but I have not the directory streucture installed!! how can I fix that?
<cllaudyu> draik
<ActionParsnip> sd32: its less digging than buying a pc with windows preinstalled
<faileas> cllaudyu: no, you need to get the KDE4 konversation off another place i think
<eraserhead> ActionParsnip: yeah, it has one year.
<ActionParsnip> eraserhead: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<sd32> ActionParsnip, well if you put it that way i guess your right
<draik> cllaudyu: This is per 'apt-cache policy'   Installed: 1.1-1ubuntu2
<draik> That's also the candidate
<ActionParsnip> sd32: youu are right though, the md5 should be on the home page along with the download link
<myrtilles> ActionParsnip: yes it shows up, along with a lot of output, you want to see? (its not the same pc, as wireless isn't working either :/ )
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me? My Adept keeps crashing and won't work...
<eraserhead> ActionParsnip: it should be done through kmenu -> applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<draik> cllaudyu: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<cllaudyu> ok thanks
<eraserhead> ActionParsnip: so it edits xorg.conf automatically
<ActionParsnip> myrtilles: if it shows up in nthe output thats fine, you can then mount it
<gosse> still missing some plugins for my audio... what do i need to isntall? already did the restricted extras :D
<Phokian> oceanwatcher: Thx, cya
<ActionParsnip> eraserhead: jaunty has graphics driver weirdness, as sudo nvidia-xconfig is not used now
<myrtilles> ActionParsnip: yes, i know, that i can mount it. But I want it to show in the device manager widget.
<sathia> hi, any idea why the wireless is dead slow? I'm going at 10Mb/s on a 802.11n router and wifi card. it's frustrating
<draik> I now have a 6s lag on konversation :(
<eraserhead> is it normal that kde4 takes 40% of the CPU ?
<ActionParsnip> myrtilles: im not sure there, i dont use widgets
<draik> eraserhead: I had a similar issue. Nothing changed but it went away on its own
<gosse> (BTW; i know it's a little off topic, but many people here are aware of it) for those of you who are aware of my (lorecaster) cunnundrum... i gave up on wine and all that mess, ended up with vbox2.2 and win7 running aCAD2010... -tear- hope it works. cheers!
<ActionParsnip> eraserhead: it'll be less after drivers
<sd32> ActionParsnip, are the ubuntu and kubuntu the same md5?
<eraserhead> ActionParsnip: which drivers?»
<myrtilles> ActionParsnip or show it as external media in the kstartmenu or have a popup asking me if i want to mount the stick
<ActionParsnip> sd32: no, ubuntu uses gnome and metacity by default
<eraserhead> is there some option i can had to xorg.conf to improve the graphics card performance? it's a nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> sd32: kubuntu uses kde and kwin so the files will have a different md5
<sathia> all your wifi cards are doing good?
<sd32> ActionParsnip, ok you gave me the ubuntu md5 page?
<ActionParsnip> myrtilles: if you open dolphin, is the partition available there
<billyd> Trying out 9.04 and Quassel.
<ActionParsnip> sd32: can you name me the file you have and i'll get the sum for you
<ActionParsnip> sd32: just the name
<sd32> ActionParsnip, the kubuntu 386 9.04 live cd
<myrtilles> Actionparsnip: no, it isn't
<eraserhead> is it normal that kde4 takes 40% of the CPU ?
<gilles> hello I have a problem with network-manager-kde update, I need help
<tacosarecool> Was kubuntu supposed to install konversation mine didn't
<doleyb> eraserhead: that's bad, but its been a common problem today.  relog and see if it still happen.
<menax> I miss Konversation, why quassel by default?
<tacosarecool> install quassel from synaptic
<tacosarecool> I mean konversation
<gosse> i installedonversation FIRST thing on my new install :P
<tacosarecool> My kde doesn't work
<tacosarecool> My gnome does though but I prefer kde
<tacosarecool> .
<sd32> ActionParsnip, i do a google search for kubuntu md5 and irt comes up with  a bunch of ubuntu links
<gosse> pfft, i prefer gnome anyway. tried using KDE, but i want performance-performance-performance :D you can change the boot-manager, or you can uninstall gnome. that's what i was told
<ActionParsnip> sd32: easier way is to calculate the md5 of the file and websearch that
<eraserhead> can someone help improving the performance??
<eraserhead> *to improve
<tacosarecool> If I uninstall gnome then I don't get all the programs is the thing.
<gilles> I have this error message : dpkg : erreur de traitement de network-manager-kde_1%3a0.7svn887517~2.19-0ubuntu1~ppa2_amd64.deb (--install) :
<gilles>  tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/knetworkmanager.desktop », qui appartient aussi au paquet plasma-widget-network-manager
<gilles> dpkg-deb: sous-processus paste tué par le signal (Relais brisé (pipe))
<gilles> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<gilles>  network-manager-kde_1%3a0.7svn887517~2.19-0ubuntu1~ppa2_amd64.deb
<tacosarecool> that were in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sd32: http://ftp.hostrino.com/pub/ubuntu/cdimage/kubuntu/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<gosse> eraserhead... my method was to disable all virtual effects, add/remove away everything i didn't need, and went with gnome.
<ActionParsnip> sd32: if your file has 'rc' in the name you need that sum
<gilles> what must I do ?
<gosse> tacosarecool, it's only to set KDE as you default in system settings, as i recall
<sd32> ActionParsnip, man thats a convoluted link..lol
<eraserhead> gosse: your solution sucks.
<ActionParsnip> sd32: how so?
<tacosarecool> yeah but still ubuntu comes with alot of stuff
<gosse> eraserhead, i'm just trying to help. there's no need to get rude. it's the path i took, and it worked for me. if you have a better idea, than pose it rather than tearing down those who try and help... please.
<tacosarecool> is it ok that I only made my root 10gb and I have gnome and kde
<ActionParsnip> sd32: the server hold many cdimages so the link is extremely logical
<ActionParsnip> sd32: if you read it it makes a tonne of sense
<sd32> ActionParsnip,its on a weird server "hostintro.com"  and looks to be a  sub link on a ubuntu page
<|dthacker|> tacosarecool: what other filesystems do you have?   Is /home or /usr a separate filesystem?
<tacosarecool> /home and /
<|dthacker|> tacosarecool: how much free space do you have now?
<tacosarecool> and I have some free space lol I couldn't figure out how to give the free space to home
<tacosarecool> 8.9 gb lol
<myrtilles> ActionParsnip: The Usbsticks aren't shown, I just tested a DVD which works fine. It shows in Dolphin and the device maanger
<ActionParsnip> sd32: its not convoluted though
<sd32> ActionParsnip, i guess whats easy for some is difficult for others
<tacosarecool> I think or 8mb
<tacosarecool> But I have plenty of space I think anyway
<|dthacker|> tacosarecool: there's a big difference :)
<tacosarecool> 90.3 gb on home and 10.2 gb on /
<tacosarecool> and 2.3gb for swap
<ActionParsnip> wow thats a lot of swap
<|dthacker|> tacosarecool: I don't think you will have any problems.
<tacosarecool> 2 is a good amount
<tacosarecool> yeah
<ActionParsnip> depends if you are using it
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: if you run free, you may find you arent using it
<|dthacker|> and if you're using it, you need more memory!
<tacosarecool> I have 1 gb
<sd32> ActionParsnip, it should be on kubuntu.com/md5 or something easier to find but i dont want to make it a big deal
<ActionParsnip> sd32: well i thin it shouldbe on the same page as the downloads, the hyperlnk can pont anywhere
<tacosarecool> 1 gb of ram of course
<sd32> ActionParsnip, agreed
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: if you never use more than 1 gb ram, you dont need swap
<tacosarecool> swap is fine
<sathia> hello, anyone know how to speed up a   INTEL PRO 4965
<eraserhead> gosse: kubuntu uses kde. ubuntu uses gnome. it is a stupid thing to use gnome in kubuntu.
<eraserhead> gosse: kubuntu uses kde. ubuntu uses gnome. it is a stupid thing to use gnome in kubuntu.
<tacosarecool> On how well of a cooled system?
<ActionParsnip> sathia: its offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | sathia
<ubottu> sathia: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sathia> dude, it's a wifi card ON ubuntu
<nfrs> hi
<ActionParsnip> sathia: then you can set the rate in /etc/network/interfaces (i believe)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nfrs
<ubottu> nfrs: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nfrs> how can I configure the keypress speed?
<tacosarecool> you can't speed up wifi cards
<sathia> how I would do that?
<sathia> the router is 80211.n capable, the card is too
<sathia> when i transfer an iso all i get is 2 Mb/s
<nfrs> I mean the speed of repetitions, when the same key remains pressed
<sathia> iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M does nothing
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: you can tell the device to use a certain rate
<tacosarecool> That's the server side safia
<ActionParsnip> sathia: bah thats what I was shooting for
<sathia> then it's useless
<sathia> too bad
<werner_> Any updates on the Jaunty XServer Freeze prob?
<myrtilles> any idee how to get my WiFi working, it worked fine with intrepid
<sathia> bt4-beta.iso   5%   46MB   2.7MB/s   04:57 ETA
<ActionParsnip> sathia: try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<tacosarecool> I'm going to try reinstalling kubuntu
<tacosarecool> but this time under synaptic
<sathia> same slowness
<ActionParsnip> sathia: is your wifi device known as wlan0?
<sathia> yep
<sathia> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn
<sathia>           Mode:Managed  Fre
<sathia>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s
<sathia> iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M -> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s, but it's the same
<sathia> nothing changes
<Amine27> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> sathia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/203506
<nfrs> how can I configure the delay and speed of keypress repetition? that is, when a key is pressed and held
<Amine27> I can't upgrade from 8.10 -> 9.04 from CD-ROM, kdesudo "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" -> Command not found
<ActionParsnip> Amine27: are you using the alternate cd?
<Amine27> yes
<ActionParsnip> Amine27: then the command will be in the root of wherever you mount the cd
<tacosarecool> hmm
<tacosarecool> How do I make my kde work?
<sathia> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'm currently on kubuntu 9.4
<ActionParsnip> sathia: it may help
<sathia> ok
<IppatsuMan> nfrs: K Menu -> Computer -> System settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<nfrs> IppatsuMan: there are no relevant settings there
<nfrs> IppatsuMan: the dialog has 4 sections on the left side: Mouse, Joystick, Standard Keyboard Shortcuts, Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<nfrs> IppatsuMan: none of these sections has relevant controls
<Amine27> ActionParsnip: i tested kdesudo "/media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" and in the root, but same msg
<ActionParsnip> nfrs: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-978590.html
<IppatsuMan> nfrs: I suppose you're not using KDE 4.2, are you?
<nfrs> IppatsuMan: I am, kubuntu 9.04
<tacosarecool> I still can't make my kde work ..(
<nfrs> ActionParsnip: that's good, thanks, but I'd also like to investigate, why I can't do it through the GUI
<desu> official syslinux seems to fail with jaunty while creating bootable USB disks or CDs due to gfxboot... can someone point me to somewhere where i can download the syslinux which will work with Jaunty?
<nfrs> ActionParsnip: #kde says that there should also be "Keyboard" section in "Keyboard & Mouse"
<theuser1>  is it true that if i ssh some other computer. that computer can also control my shell at that time?
<ActionParsnip> nfrs: sometimes the gui just doesnt cut it
<steven_> hpplo
<nfrs> ActionParsnip: yes, but this is not the case. keyboard rate and delay were always adjustable through the GUI, and I'd like it to stay that way
<IppatsuMan> nfrs: that's odd... I'm on Kubuntu 9.04 and the left side has 5 sections, the first being "keyboard" (see http://tr.im/jHeE for a screenshot)
<steven_> hallo
<ActionParsnip> nfrs: well you can spend days killing yourself trying to find a gui way or add a single line to a simple text file
<nfrs> ActionParsnip: I suppose the upgrade screwed something up. perhaps I'm missing a package
<tacosarecool> my kde doesn't even work
<tacosarecool> its stuck at the splash screen
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool: restart x, see if it comes to fruition
<tacosarecool> Ok
<nfrs> anyone knows what are the packages that go into the "System Settings"?
<root> does anyone know how I can fix dpkg or adept ? they are broken,
<nfrs> hmm, it seems it's just systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> root: can you give the ouput of: sudo apt-get update
<agoole> ActionParsnip: ok, give me a sec,
<nfrs> so, can anyone figure out, why after upgrade from 8.10 I don't have "Keyboard" in systemsettings -> Keyboard & Mouse?
<agoole> ActionParsnip: I'm in console mode, and I can't seem to use a different TTY
<agoole> ActionParsnip: but it kept returning an error, about dpkg,
<theuser1>  does any one here have ssh server runing ?
<agoole> ActionParsnip: the error was a code (1) or something
<setuid_w00t> Is there a way to get aptitude to download packages, but not install them?
<tacosarecool2> kde still not working
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help but you gave me the rc client md5 page
<ActionParsnip> sd32: np bro
<ActionParsnip> agoole: if you have a web connection from it
<agoole> ActionParsnip: I am online right now, using tty1, that seems to be all I can use
<ActionParsnip> agoole: you can use pastebinit
<tacosarecool2> My kde still isn't working sadly.
<IppatsuMan> setuid_w00t: aptitude download packagename
<agoole> ActionParsnip: how do I go about that ?
<sd32> ActionParsnip, is there a final release md5 page or are they the same?
<ActionParsnip> sd32: i'm sure they will be different too
<ActionParsnip> sd32: if youu make your pc calculate the sum, you can websearch the generated sum, see if it comes up
<sd32> ActionParsnip, im not that advanced
<nfrs> *stuck*
<ActionParsnip> sd32: its not advaned at all
<ActionParsnip> sd32: md5sum <iso file>
<agoole> ActionParsnip: let me reboot normally, and try to see if I can use all the tty's
<tacosarecool2> anyone? know the fix?
<Guest46802> where do I configure my graphic driver? Is there a tool like in ubuntu?
<sd32> ActionParsnip, oh ok thanks
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any good Kubuntu antiviruses? Like do I need one? I'm thinking avast! Linux
<ActionParsnip> sd32: once its completed, copy the sum, paste into a search engine and see if you get hits
<ActionParsnip> sd32: how is that advanced?
<ActionParsnip> !virus | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thats kinda backwards but okk
<ActionParsnip> Guest46802: can you give the output of : lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> sd32: achives the same end, who cares
<Guest46802> ActionParsnip, radeon driver is used for ATI Radeon X800 XTPE
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sd32> ActionParsnip, but if its a bad iso to start with then it wont bring back any results
<ActionParsnip> sd32: exactly, thats when you know its bad
 * tacosarecool2 KDE doesn't work for me it's still stuck at the splash screen!
<agoole> ActionParsnip: ok, I can now use multiple tty
<sd32> ActionParsnip, then how do i find the right one to verify to save me lots of work that would be simplier
<agoole> ActionParsnip: I just can't seem to get dpkg and/or adept to fix themselves
<ActionParsnip> sd32: caan you give the exact filename
<ActionParsnip> agoole: if you can get the output to a pastebin I can diagnose
<ActionParsnip> agoole: i'm sure theres a way to output the text
<sd32> ActionParsnip, kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<agoole> ActionParsnip: well, I only have use of the console. And I can recreate the error
<agoole> ActionParsnip: do you know a quick way to copy paste in console ?
<ActionParsnip> sd32: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103081
<henry_BR> I upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 and my kpackage was working normally, but now the apps aren't shown and I don't  know how to fix it. The message is: "
<henry_BR> A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<henry_BR> Please report this bug with the error description.
<sd32> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> agoole: not sure, but you can do stuff like: sudo apt-get update 1>~/output.txt; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit ~/output.txt
<sd32> ActionParsnip, its in a forum..lol
<ActionParsnip> sd32: does the job
<sd32> ActionParsnip, i does
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, this wiki always explains the Ubuntu-way to configure. I dont have "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"
<sd32> *it
<awesome_> hi to all
<sd32> ActionParsnip, its funny that sombody had to ask in a forum to get it
<ActionParsnip> agoole: its gonna be something like that
<ActionParsnip> sd32: lil bit, its real important too
<agoole> ActionParsnip: looked it up, and I can't use it, not with my broken packages...
<awesome_> can anyone please tell me how to use  plugin  in konversation so that i can have big fonts and can also various designs in writing
<sd32> ActionParsnip, yes it is..:-)
<agoole> ActionParsnip: is there a way to force a reinstall of all the packages ?
<awesome_> can anyone please tell me how to use  plugin  in konversation so that i can have big fonts and can also various designs in writing ?/
<henry_BR> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> agoole: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <name>
<tacosarecool2> KDE doesn't work for me.
<ActionParsnip> !doesntwork | tacosarecool2
<ubottu> tacosarecool2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<awesome_> can anyone please tell me how to use  plugin  in konversation so that i can have big fonts and can also various designs in writing ?/
<ActionParsnip> henry_BR: ask, the room will reply if it can
<tacosarecool2> KDE doesn't work it's stuck at the splash screen.
<awesome_> can anyone please tell me how to use  plugin  in konversation so that i can have big fonts and can also various designs in writing ?/
<nfrs> still stuck, repeating: can anyone figure out, why after upgrade from 8.10 I no longer have "Keyboard" in systemsettings -> Keyboard & Mouse?
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool2: do you get a logon screen?
<tacosarecool2> yes but when I launch kde its stuck at the splash screen gnome works fine
<agoole> ActionParsnip: I tried to reinstall dpkg, but it says I need to enter sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> nfrs: how did you upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> agoole: ok, do that
<kazagistar_> I have a i7 system, but /proc/cpuinfo only lists 1 of the 8 cores (4 processors each with hyperthreading)
<nfrs> ActionParsnip: through the adept GUI. it offered to upgrade, and I did
<ActionParsnip> nfrs: ok cool
<mattik> Hello. I cannot upgrade all packages as kde-printer-app and packagekit. I had to remove it because of errors. I'm using Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04 with finnish repos
<agoole> ActionParsnip: I tried, and that returns a broken pipe paste error, with sub process dpkg returning an error code 1
<agoole> ActionParsnip: this is where I reach my limit of knowledge, haha
<agoole> ActionParsnip: the errors were encoutered while processing kdebase-runtime-data for ubuntu1_all.deb if that helps
<tacosarecool2> of course
<tacosarecool2> ctrl alt f8 ctrl alt f7
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool2: ok log onto the console session and run: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old   and then reboot
<tacosarecool2> you mean fail safe right?
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool2: thatd work too
<jirka_> Good evening I have installed new version of Kubuntu, catalyst 9.4, but I have problems with video playback (It seems that xv video isn't working) how can I check If it is enabled or enable it? (the problem is in dragon player and in mplayer when xv output is selected)
<tacosarecool2> ok
<tacosarecool2> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tacosarecool2: if you boot to failsafe root console your home will not be /home/<name> i'd make sure you are in the right place using cd /home/<what username can't log on>
<agoole> man this is giving me a headach.
<agoole> argh
<rednine> is there any way to use wpa2 wireless int kubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> rednine: some cards cant do wpa in linux
<rednine> i had debian on this laptop and i could connect
<ActionParsnip> rednine: thats cool
<rednine> i would thing there would be a way to do it with 9.04
<rednine> *think
<agoole> ActionParsnip: when I try to update, it gets all the packages fine, but then stops with that error...
<ActionParsnip> rednine: there is, the link will detail it afaik
<rednine> checking... thanks
<rednine> i tried wpa_supplicent and wpa_gui but couldent get it to play nice
<drkto> Hi
<tacosarecool> Should I run wicd
<tacosarecool> ?
<tacosarecool> for kubuntu.
<theuser1> can someone ssh to me desktop or control it by nx client.iam runing freenx server.         i just want to make sure it works and observer that can i see what happening on the destkop?
<tacosarecool> Me going to use wicd
<Matisse> how do I downgrade to kubuntu 8.10 ?
<HighHo> !downgrade | Matisse:
<ubottu> Matisse:: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<agoole> can anyone help me with fixing some broken packages ?
<agoole> how do I fix a broken dpkg package ?
<mattik> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agoole> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<goshawk> agoole: apt-get -f install
<agoole> goshawk: I tried, but it just crashes with error code 1,
<goshawk> agoole: it will solve dpkg problems
<kazagistar_> agoole: try downloading it manually, and then using dpkg to directly install it, that worked for me a couple times? does not seem like the right way, though
<goshawk> agoole: no messages?
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agoole> goshawk: let me read and type it, i'm stuck in console because of this
<agoole> goshawk: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 1
<goshawk> agoole: jaunty + ext4?
<agoole> goshawk: while processing a package,
<agoole> goshawk: just jaunty.
<Matisse> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<agoole> goshawk: still using the ext3, and its just an upgrade
<goshawk> agoole: ok wait
<goshawk> agoole: can you paste the whole error in pastebin.ca
<goshawk> and point us the link?
<agoole> goshawk: how do I do this from console only ?
<fwaokda> can anyone here take a look at a problem I'm having? I realize its for ubuntu but figured since I couldn't find anyone that could help me in the ubuntu channel I might have some luck here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7144804#post7144804
<goshawk> agoole: well paste it to me into a private chat " /query goshawk"
<goshawk> ciao _admiral0_ :)
<agoole> goshawk: hum...how do I copy and paste the output of apt-get upgrade ?
<henry_BR> I'm having problems with update/packages/adept/kpackage. The description is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158083/ . Anyone can help me? Thanks.
<_admiral0_> ciao goshawk
<theuser1>  is there a way that i can see my ssh details. who is logged in to my ssh server or freenx and what is he doing?
<executionist> can someone help me manually configure my network
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- looking at the process list will show every active user's shell process
<theuser1> Dragnslcr: how to see proces
<HighHo> theuser1: type "ps x" into konsole or "ps x -A" to see all processes
<agoole> man these broken packages have me bafoozald
<Dragnslcr> theuser1- ctrl-esc will bring up krunner
<Samdotm> hi everybody
<executionist> apparantely i am connected to the internet, i need to manually change some settings. how can i bring up my active connections
<agoole> is there a way for me to remove all of kde packages ? and then force a reinstall of all of them ?
<Fieldy> hello, I'm trying to get nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx-180) working in 9.04. I had them working fine in 8.10. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia . the nvidia module is in the modules directory for the kernel i'm using, however, modprobe nvidia doesn't work, it says the module doesn't exist. but it's right there. there are no errors from dmesg. any ideas?
<HighHo> agoole: you can try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall" im not sure if it will work however as kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<agoole> HighHo: ok, let me try
<agoole> it still says i have unmet dependencies, and to run install -f
<agoole> HighHo: but if I run that, it just crashes, with an error code 1 for dpkg
<HighHo> what happens when you run "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<Samdotm> Can anyone help me solving my problem, I cant install the nvidia drivers without losing my gnu once my computer reboot, I always have the console on when iam back on kubuntu, I have kubuntu 9.04, graphic card 2x nvidia Geforce 9600gt sli
<agoole> HighHo: a huge list of updates and upgrades, then I say yes
<Wizzleby> Can someone direct me where to start reading on how to configure a default resolution in 9.04? On every log out. KDM defaults to 1600x1200@60hz, and so I have to manually change to 1280x1024@77hz then reload desktop compositing at every log in
<tacosarecool> kubuntu works great ..)
<agoole> HighHo: then, it crashes, with a broken pipe error, error code 1 for dpkg
<executionist> someone -> apparantely i am connected to the internet, i need to manually change some settings. how can i bring up my active connections
<tacosarecool> wicd
<tacosarecool> you should install WICD.
<Fieldy> Samdotm: that's the same problem I am having, though with a 9600 non-sli. i had to sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart    but then it still only is using software accel for me. i'm still trying to resolve the issue.
<agoole> HighHo: the errors are encountered while processing kdebase-runtime-data
<HighHo> agoole: Have you used custom repos at any point?
<goshawk> agoole: if you run aptitude you may have many options to threat this error
<agoole> goshawk: i tried them all, they just all halt with the same error code
<agoole> HighHo: no, nothing custom.
<Samdotm> Fieldy:  Ah, well i am not the only one, i though i was doing something wrong, what annoys me is that once the driver install, i cant get my gnu back, so i had to re-install kubuntu about 10 times since its release
<agoole> HighHo: always the regular repos. and all was fine, until kde didn't boot
<executionist> can someone help me :/
<agoole> HighHo: then I checked, and a ton of packages have unmet dependencies or are brokne
<agoole> HighHo: now I can't fix them
<Fieldy> Samdotm: i'm not sure what you mean by gnu though, sorry
<goshawk> agoole: dpkg --force-all --purge kdebase-runtime-data
<goshawk> it will delete the package
<goshawk> no matter errors
<goshawk> if it was what you were looking for..
<Samdotm> Fieldy: oh sorry, just i saw that term somewhere, like the graphic desktop of kubuntu, instead of having the login screen, i only have the console
<HighHo> agoole: you can also try as goshaek suggested something like "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<agoole> ok, that works, now lets try an update and upgrade :S
 * agoole crosses fingers
<goshawk> agoole:
<goshawk> wait
<Fieldy> Samdotm: ohh okay. i think you mean "gui" then. no big deal. apparently i need linux-headers installed, which I didn't, I'm trying that now, we'll see what happens.
<goshawk> do
<goshawk> aptitude update
<agoole> goshawk: ok, then what /
<BleSS> how to change the video mode when is running kde --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<goshawk> and then aptitude upgrade
<chx> is ther a conversion script for my konversation identities to quassel?
<chx> I *really* do not want to reconfigure
<agoole> goshawk: argh, aptitude quits because there are too many errors
<goshawk> agoole: how is it going?
<executionist> bah someone answer me too
<agoole> goshawk: I should try removing all of kde i think
<goshawk> agoole: do apt-get -f install first
<goshawk> "apt-get -f install"
<moreno> hi
<goshawk> hi moreno
<agoole> goshawk: still the same error,
<goshawk> agoole: in the same packagE?
<agoole> goshawk: yes.
<goshawk> -__--
<Luis> 	
<Luis> know what the Spanish channel
<agoole> goshawk: its not even installed....
<Samdotm> is there anyone who can help me installing the nvidia drivers, i tried with envyng, Hardware Drivers Tool and manually, the installation seems to go well, but when i reboot, i have a console instead of the gui, anyone knows what to do?
<HighHo> agoole: I think the problem with removing all kde packages is not going to guarentee a fix and you might get the same issue when trying to reinstall them
<agoole> HighHo: this is why I think the problem could be with dpkg.. but how do I fix that ?
<agoole> HighHo: maybe I can revert dpkg to an old version ?
<BleSS> how to hide the input/quit messages in quassel?
<HighHo> agoole: can you use pastebin and put all the output from running "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Luis> 	 	
<Luis> know what the Spanish channel?
<myrtilles> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<goshawk> agoole: can't you come here from a livecd
<goshawk> and show us all the dpkg errors?
<agoole> oh.....hum...
<agoole> probably eh
<Luis> 	
<Luis> thanks, is that I do not speak English
<agoole> ok, let me run out and get the cd, i'll be back though,
<Luis> bye bye
<goshawk> or... if you just want a clean install, you can also use the livecd to backup your data
<lovre> i have a big problem... NOTHING in compiz is wroking on key press. I cant SUPER+E, i cant CTRL+ALR+DOWN, i cant do anything, it just doesnt catch input????? what is happening
<chx> I will reinstall Jaunty clean once my nVidia card is in.
<ken> chx, I don
<chx> ken: ?
<ken> chx i dont see where you are having proplems. is it the card or the system
<chx> ken: i have a mess , upping from hardy to jaunty and i am currently on the vesa driver and that's the only thing that works , there seems to be a bug w/ ATI and Xorg 1.6
<chx> ken: i have all sorts of KDE3 and KDE4 programs all over the place
<chx> ken: And Flash 10 does not produce any sound
<ken> is your card ati or nvidia.
<chx> ATI
<chx> I have a 740G motherboard
<ubuntu> and i'm back
<chx> but ordered a 8400GS
<ubuntu> goshawk: ok i'm back
<executionist> can someone help me with managing my connections :S
<devilsadvocate_> i dont have sound on flash either on intel hardware in jaunty
<devilsadvocate_> i dont think its a hardware issue
<ubuntu> devilsadvocate_: hey, I had to disable my onboard sound in the bios for mine to work
<ubuntu> devilsadvocate_: and its been the case for several others as well
<chx> I only have onboard sound.
<devilsadvocate_> if you disable onboard sound how does sound come out :\
<agoole> devilsadvocate_: do you only have onboard sound ?
<chx> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<chx> whether now this is an ATI device or Intel, who knows.
<devilsadvocate_> agoole, yep
<chx> seems ATI, though.
<devilsadvocate_> agoole, its a laptop
<agoole> devilsadvocate_: you could try removing pulseaudio, and using alsa instead
<ken> chx first did you do a complete upgrade to jaunty including software
<chx> ken: i did a dist-upgraed
<ken> ok, does everything work other than getting the video driver installed.
<BleSS> how to change the video mode when is starting up --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<Mannequin1> has ctrl + alt + backspace been disabled on 9.04? can't restart X by using that shortcut)
<Wizzleby> Restating a question from earlier: Can anyone point me in the right direction to set a default resolution in 9.04? My display keeps reverting to 1600x1200
<agoole> Mannequin1: its been disabled, yes, but you can enable it
<executionist> why wont anyone answer mee?
<Wizzleby> Mannequin1: Yes go to system settings-> display, and check 'ctrl-alt-backspace resets X'
<agoole> goshawk: hey around ?
<agoole> executionist: whats your question ?
<executionist> i dont see my connections so i can edit them
<BleSS_> how to change the video mode when is starting up --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<Newberz> Hello all
<agoole> BleSS_: wait until someone can answer you
<Mannequin1> Wizzleby: thanks. I'm having a hard time trying to configure my touchpad. It worked ok before upgrade, but now the vertical scrolling area is too wide
<Mannequin1> and even tapping on a Firefox tab closes the tab (wtf!)
<agoole> executionist: what do you want to edit? you mean in the system settings you don't see your adapters ?
<Mannequin1> will try that qsynaptics thing
<Wizzleby> Mannequin1: OK, I can't help you with that, but I knew the 'dontzap' answer from experience.
<Newberz> So I upgraded to 9.04  and it broke my nvidia/Xwindows something.  So I deleted Xorg.conf and now I can get into X but resolution is wrong and I can't seem to get Nvidia drivers installed and running again.  Can some one point me to a howto?
<BleSS_> how to hide the input/quit messages in quassel?
<executionist> agoole:  i need to manually configure my network, to change my ip and stuff. i want to find the connection through which i am connected to the internet right now, can i do that
<executionist> ?
<Mannequin1> Wizzleby:  'dontzap' answer? sorry, I didn't get what it means
<BleSS_> Newberz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<agoole> executionist: yes. go look in your system settings, in your menu, or you can do it via command line
<Newberz> BleSS_:  Many thanks
<Wizzleby> Mannequin1: in system settings->display, the option to enable ctrl-alt-backspace uses a program called 'dontzap'
<executionist> agoole:  the thing is that i dont see any connections there, they are missing
<agoole> sudo dontzap --enable
<agoole> executionist: are you wired right now ? or using wifi ?
<executionist> wired
<cinex> hey folks.
<cinex> is it ok to upgrade form 8.10 to 9.04 from the command line ?
<agoole> executionist: do you have your network manager installed /.
<agoole> executionist: ???
<agoole> cinex: It worked for me
<cinex> nice
<executionist> yes i have
<cinex> its on your head agoole
<agoole> cinex: haha, i'll keep that in mind
<BluesKaj> yes. cinex , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<agoole> cinex: follow the instructions online
<executionist> no connections under wired there, when there should have been 2 connections :S
<cinex> what about sis graphics?
<cinex> they are dodgy in 8.10 as it is
<agoole> executionist: ok, let me check something
<cinex> using vesa
<executionist> ok
<Mannequin1> btw, when trying to use "sudo command", I can't get the konsole to autocomplete commands
<Supari> Ok i have a  major problem with  these widgets
<Mannequin1> in other words, autocomplete works, but no if sudo is at the beginning of the command
<Supari> when i try to install  using  the web installer from  widgit manager  it says  failed
<agoole> executionist: can you open something for me
<agoole> executionist: open terminal
<executionist> ok
<agoole> executionist: and type, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Newberz> BleSS_:  Sorry I am a bit slow.  From that article it sounds like I will need to recreate my Xorg.conf?
<agoole> Newberz: its just a text file, which is easily overwritten, or often has mistakes in it
<executionist> auto lo
<executionist> iface lo inet loopback
<agoole> executionist: thats it ? just the two lines ?
<executionist> yeah
<agoole> executionist: uh oh
<agoole> executionist: you are lucky just to be online
<agoole> executionist: have your cards been reconised by ubuntu before ?
<executionist> this is my first day on ubuntu
<executionist> never used before
<agoole> executionist: ok
<agoole> executionist: old computer ? or laptop ?
<Idzme> dolphin opens fullscreen without window decoration (so no  close button etc)
<Idzme> no emerald is running
<executionist> fairly old computer, 3.2 ghz HT
<Idzme> kdenlive has the same problem!
<Idzme> anyone who can help me fix this??
<agoole> executionist: hum...maybe jsut your card needs drivers, see if you can find some online
<Newberz> agool & BleSS_:  Ok let me start over.  When I did the 9.04 update.  I came back to an error about X not working with my Nvidia drivers.  So being the newb I am.  I deleted my Xorg.conf and uninstalled and reinstalled nvidia a couple times.  I also did the same with envyng-core/qt/gtk/etc... Anyways Envy won't work because of some python related error.  So with my limited knowledge I am not sure how to tackle getting Nvidia drivers wor
<Newberz> king with X/KDE again
<executionist> hmm sad :( if i cant find them then back to windows?
<agoole> executionist: no no, we'll just look to get them working,
<cinex> hey
<agoole> Newberz: naw, we'll just fix it, lol
<cinex> why wont 9.04 install to usb ?
<executionist> k lemme try searching for the drivers
<agoole> cinex: I have no idea, look online ?
<cinex> i am online
<cinex> lol
<Newberz> agoole:  I was just hopeing some one could suggest a starting point for me to look stuff up.
<agoole> Newberz: so will your display start up ok ?
<agoole> Newberz: give me an error or starting point
<Newberz> agoole.  Yes It works fine with vga with no xorg.conf but nvidia is not loading in lsmod.  And so my resolution is wrong.  Should I just rewrite my xorg?
<executionist> brb
<agoole> Newberz: when you delete the xorg.conf, a new one is automatically written up right away when you start X
<agoole> Newberz: are you using the nvidia drivers that come with the latest jaunty version ?
<BluesKaj> Newberz, have you checked your graphics drivers in package in adept manager
<Newberz> agoole: Xorg is not longer needed.  And yes I installed the newest nvidia drivers but don't know why they arn't starting on boot.
<BluesKaj> newest nvidia drivers from ?
<Newberz> BluesKaj: Aptitude
<BleSS> how to hide the input/quit messages in quassel?
<Newberz> BluesKaj: So er.. ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Newberz, I would check in adept by typing in the nvidia model# , to make sure it's the correct driver
<amartin83> hello everybody, does anyone tried to install 2,3... distros on one usb pendrive??
<Newberz> BluesKaj: Ah drat I think that may be my problem.  Thanks muchly
<lovre> i dont understand something. when i install a program, and later remove it, there is allways something left behind, in home folder or in share folder or in bin folder, wherever, but there is something left. So the more programs i try, there is more garbage on my computer. This worries me. am i removing the software wrong, what is this all about
<BluesKaj> Newberz , if you see your graphics card listed under one of the drivers (prolly the 180) install that driver , but uninstall the previous one first
<theuser1> why is java runing on my proces table?
<theuser1> why is java runing on my proces table and taking 50% of cpu?
<IppatsuMan> theuser1: maybe a java applet?
<theuser1> IppatsuMan:  what kind of
<doleyb> theuser1: try ps afx|grep -2 java
<theuser1> doleyb:  what will thid do
<bokey> lovre: when you remove something you have to remove its configuration files using 'purge' such as 'aptitude purge <somepackage>'. the ones in your home folder can be safely deleted (it contains your personal configuration for a particular softare)
<lovre> bokey: will purge also delete the folder from my home folder?
<IppatsuMan> lovre: this command may help: « dpkg --purge $(dpkg --list | grep ^rc | awk '{ print $2; }') » it purges all the configuration files left from uninstalled packages (also, bokey is giving you a good advice)
<lovre> bokey: if i have allready removed a program, can i still use purge on its config files?
<bokey> lovre: depends on the package afaik
<bokey> lovre: but most of the package do remove system configs
<bokey> on purge i.e
<lovre> i see
<theuser1> doleyb:  what will thid do
<njustin> is kubutu the same exact things as ubuntu, but with KDE desktop or what?
<bokey> yes
<njustin> :) ty
<doleyb> theuser1: print things doing java
<theuser1> doleyb:
<lovre> IppatsuMan: this command started removing, and now it asks if i want to remove MySQL server 5.0... i dont undestand? what do i say? and how come it is trying to remove this?
<theuser1>  ps afx|grep -2 java
<theuser1>  1738 pts/2    Ss     0:00  \_ /bin/bash
<theuser1>  1755 pts/2    R+     0:00      \_ ps afx
<theuser1>  1756 pts/2    S+     0:00      \_ grep -2 java
<bokey> !kubuntu > njustin
<ubottu> njustin, please see my private message
<njustin> :D
<doleyb> theuser1: did you still have java running your cpu?  it should have shown up
<bokey> theuser1: ps -A | grep java
<bokey> !paste > theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<theuser1> doleyb:  i terminated that proces
<theuser1> brb
<goshawk> agoole: did you solve?
<astrobear> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<agoole> goshawk: no, i'm in the live cd now
<goshawk> pastebin.ca of your error in apt-get -f install
<goshawk> please
<agoole> goshawk: ok
<lovre> IppatsuMan: where did you get that command, and is there any gui programs that can do this, since i dont want to write it every time?
<BleSS> how to change the video mode when is starting up --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<agoole> goshawk: how do I do this for the system, and not hte live cd ?
<agoole> goshawk: I need to mount the drive right ?>
<goshawk> agoole: mounth the drive
<goshawk> and then chroot mountpoint
<Guest13605> i had duel boot, when i try to start windows i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. i have 2 hard disks
<goshawk> sudo chroot mountpoint
<horia> hi, I am having some network problems
<horia> i have to run some commands every time I restart
<horia> to get network to work
<horia> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<horia> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<lovre> i have just done: sudo apt-get purge songbird, and after that, there was still folder left at: /home/user/.songbird.... so do i really have to manually remove this folders every time i remove a program??
<horia> and then I edit /etc/resolv.conf to put the nameserver in
<agoole> goshawk: check your private msgs, i'll send you an error
<trancefat> hi all. is there some i can sync korganizer with google calendar
<goshawk> agoole: pastebin.ca would be better so anyone can see
<Newbumz> BluesKaj:  Yippie it was the wrong driver.  180 solved all of my problems.  Just wanted to say thanks again!
<BluesKaj> horia, thru Network Manager /
<horia> BluesKaj:  I have tryed, but it ignores my settings
<bokey> lovre: you'd have to it seems
<agoole> goshawk: I agree, but it was just 2 lines, haha
<horia> or I do something wrong
<BluesKaj> Newbumz, hey glad to hear it  :)
<bokey> horia: can you run knetworkmanager?
<agoole> goshawk: want me to pastbin it ?
<goshawk> agoole: no
<goshawk> ls /mnt/repair/
<lovre> bokey: that sucks :(
<agoole> goshawk: that gives me my listing of my root, for my ubuntu drive
<horia> bokey: I went to system setting > network settings
<Guest13605> i had duel boot, when i try to start windows i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. i have 2 hard disks
<goshawk> agoole: so it's mounted correctly
<goshawk> agoole: i was wondering if it was the right place or not
<agoole> goshawk: yup, but I dont get that exec error,
<agoole> goshawk: I had to mount 6 other partitions before I got the right one....
<bokey> horia: do the old school way, it seems theres some problem with knetworkmanager on 9.04
<goshawk> file /mnt/repair/bin/bash
<goshawk> it's 2 lines, paste here
<horia> bokey what is the old scholl way, I am realy new :D
<bokey> horia: please paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<goshawk> agoole:  do "file /mnt/repair/bin/bash"
<bokey> !pastebin | horia
<ubottu> horia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<agoole> /mnt/repair/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV),dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<bokey> horia: are you with me?
<goshawk> agoole:  do [/mnt/repair/bin/bash -c "echo not-corrupted " ]
<goshawk> the [] are just to separe the command form the text
<horia> bokey:  yes, I am trying
<horia> seems the widget for pastebin is not working propperly
<goshawk> agoole: it's to see if it's corrupted or not
<bokey> horia: pastie.org ;)
<agoole> goshawk: it returns "cannot execute binary file"
<horia> bokey:  http://pastebin.ca/1402985
<goshawk> agoole: well, your bin/bash is corrupted
<goshawk> and this is the root of all problems
<agoole> goshawk: haha, best news I've heard all day....not
<agoole> goshawk: at least we konw whats wrong..
<goshawk> agoole: this is why nothing can be executed on your system
<horia> bokey: remember that I set this manualy from shell
<bokey> horia: good is your eth0 up or not?
<bokey> horia: yep
<goshawk> well, you are on a x86_64 cd, isn't it?
<horia> bokey: I am on eth0 now, yes
<agoole> goshawk: euh...right now i'm not, jsut hte i386, this is a 64 (quadcore) laptop
<bokey> horia: gee then why are you worry abt it?
<thomas_> Anybody having issues with console since 9.04 update?
<bokey> horia: add a line there though
<horia> bokey:  because I have to run the commands every time I restart
<goshawk> agoole: the nasty solution was to take the /bin/bash and substitute the corrupted one
<agoole> goshawk: is the bash any different between the two ?
<goshawk> if you were from a x86_64 livecd it was possible
<goshawk> agoole: yep
<goshawk> it's different arch
<atraylen> Yes my text is funny, kind of squished, not a major issue but mildy annoying
<bokey> horia: http://pastebin.ca/1402989
<agoole> goshawk: ok, I have that cd somewhere, ugh,
<goshawk> agoole: we will get /bin/bash from a deb
<agoole> goshawk: how do I replace it, just cp it >
<goshawk> yep
<goshawk> just cp
<goshawk> it
<goshawk> but make a copy of the old one
<goshawk> something like
<agoole> goshawk: can we do this without the cd for now ? i'm sure I can find it online
<goshawk> sudo mv /mnt/repair/bin/bash /mnt/repair/bin/bash.old
<goshawk> and then cp
<goshawk> agoole: yep, i was planning to make you take the deb
<agoole> goshawk: ok, can we go and do that ? let me make that back up
<bokey> horia: http://pastie.org/458189
<bokey> horia: this one should work
<horia> bokey:  both sites work, I will try that
<agoole> goshawk: ok, backup created.
<bokey> yep
<Bsims{fs}>  Why is amarok 2 so darn unstable? Why cant I change the layout on it... Why can it not remember I want an album shown under various artists and More importantly WHY does the guess from file name not work AT ALL
<goshawk> agoole: packages.ubuntu.com
<goshawk> agoole: look for bast
<goshawk> bash
<agoole> goshawk: ok found it, now, do I want the i386? or the amd64? this is an intel core 2 duo
<agoole> goshawk: the amd64 right ?
<goshawk> agoole: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/bash_3.2-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<goshawk> amd64
<goshawk> yep
<goshawk> :)
<yaa_> spartak the champion
<horia> bokey: very noob question, how can I edit a file as root ? :) preferably in an application with gui
<horia> I did sudo su -
<bokey> horia: alt+f2, type 'kdesudo <file>'
<bokey> horia: that'll make you root
<horia> wow, cool tricks :D
<goshawk> agoole: ar -x packagename.deb
<bokey> :)
<agoole> goshawk: ok, downloaded.
<goshawk> agoole: then tar -xvzf data.tar.gz
<horia> bokey: kdesudo /etc/network/interfaces (command not found) :)
<agoole> goshawk: ok, done that, and it gave me a printout of some kind
<goshawk> agoole: yep, ls
<goshawk> agoole: it created a tree
<agoole> goshawk: I have data.tar.gz and control.tar.gz, and the .deb package,
<goshawk> ah
<agoole> with some folders
<goshawk> do you have a "bin " folder
<goshawk> ?=
<agoole> yup
<agoole> i also have a debian binary ?
<Bsims{fs}>  anyone have a freaking clue why  or how I have an empty album named unknown?
<goshawk> agoole: cd into the bin directory
<goshawk> cd bin
<agoole> theres bash, rbash and sh
<goshawk> ls and you will find "bash" finally
<agoole> ok, now just cp the bash into hte mount/bin/bash ?
<goshawk> sudo cp -a bash /mnt/repair/bin/
<agoole> ok
<agoole> now I should be able to chroot the mount point right
<goshawk> yep
<horia> anyone know how to set Firefox as default browser ?
 * goshawk crosses fingers
<horia> I have tried from firefox settings but it's not working
<agoole> goshawk: ugh, I still have the cannot run command, Exec format error
<yaa__> http://desktop.scribbler.ru/uploaded/1671/4478.jpg
<goshawk> horia: systemsettings default applications
<goshawk> ah wait
<goshawk> agoole: ah wait
<BluesKaj> horia , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<goshawk> you are in a x86 livecd, and you are fixing an amd64 machine right?
<agoole> goshawk: haha, yes, and you're about to tell me that I can't do that, right ? lol
<horia> BluesKaj:  I will try that after I fail with the Gui settings
<goshawk> agoole: yep -__-
<agoole> goshawk: haha
<agoole> goshawk: oh the irony
<goshawk> phone
<agoole> phone ?
<goshawk> agoole: phone rang
<agoole> oh, phone call, haha, gotcha
<BluesKaj> horia  it will set your default browser globally
<horia> BluesKaj: I managed from default applications
<horia> seems to work
<atraylen> au revoir kids i'm off to green bay
<agoole> goshawk: brb, going to search for this x64 cd
<goshawk> agoole: yep, we need the x86 cd
<Muzer> Any tutorials for getting Google Gadgets working in 9.04 plasma? I found one but I followed it and plasma crashed when I tried to install one.
<Muzer> Or better, a .deb of the files I need (I found one but it's for x86 and not amd64)
<horia> anyone know the quake 3 console ?
<goshawk> agoole: and do mv /mnt/repair/bin/bash.old /mnt/repair/bin/bash
<horia> would be nice to have terminal activated by the ~ key like in quake 3 :P
<BluesKaj> hmm, knetworkmanager has to called up with the run command every session ...why is it not autoloading ?
<goshawk> horia: do you mean that you want to have aterminal if you press a key?
<Muzer> I hate that, it took me ages to figure out how to get the console (British keyboards have ~ to the left of Enter, and ` where ~ is on american keyboards)
<Muzer> (sorry, offtopic there :p)
<horia> goshawk:  that would work too, but would be nicer if the the console dropped down like quake
<goshawk> horia: have a look at yakuake
<Muzer> horia: I think I saw that somewhere, but I can't quite place my finger on it. Also, it might have been for gnome.
<Muzer> It was even styled like the Quake console
<agoole> goshawk: you meant the x64 cd right ?>
<goshawk> horia: you press F12 and you have a bash on your desktop
<goshawk> agoole: yep
<agoole> goshawk: because i'm running the 386 one right now
<agoole> goshawk: ok, so that was a typo
<goshawk> agoole: yep, we need the same arch
<aliSalaah> what's the improvements/difference in Kubuntu vs Ubuntu?
<horia> kubuntu is using KDE not Gnome
<BleSS> does anybody can auto-mount an usb memory in Jaunty?
<dragonrider> i can BleSS
<agoole> goshawk: seems the cd has been misplaced, i'll have to torrent another, or make another burn if I still have the iso,
<goshawk> agoole: are you coming from a release party? :) cds everywhere
<BleSS> dragonrider: sure? I cann't :(
<dragonrider> my usb key is auto-mounting like a charm with jaunty
<janvi_> Hello! I had a strange issue today, youtube videos played off twice as fast as usual.
<agoole> goshawk: haha, no, i'm at my folk's home, they live out of hte city,
<dragonrider> it is a corsair flash voyager gt
<janvi_> Somebody experienced this?
<agoole> goshawk: I wish I lived in a place where people knew what release parties were..
<goshawk> agoole:  :)
<horia> what are release parties ? :)
<janvi_> Hello! I had a strange issue today, youtube videos played off twice as fast as usual
<goshawk> janvi_: uhm... firefox?
<horia> janvi_: never had that happend to me ... can you try vimeo.com and see how that behaves ?
<janvi_> firefox and konqueror
<dragonrider> could someone tell me the name of an application which will permit me to test my mic ?
<janvi_> goshawk: strange this...
<doleyb> dragonrider: kwave or audacity
<goshawk> janvi_: they are good for me
<janvi_> hmm.. the videos was speeding up in fullscreen
<agoole> goshawk: ok, downloading another copy now, going to take 25min, then a burn, so i'll be back later,
<Muzer> <Muzer> Any tutorials for getting Google Gadgets working in 9.04 plasma? I found one but I followed it and plasma crashed when I tried to install one.
<agoole> goshawk: but I wanted to say, thanks for all the help so far
<Muzer> <Muzer> Or better, a .deb of the files I need (I found one but it's for x86 and not amd64)
<goshawk> agoole:
<goshawk> agoole: ok, you are welcome
<goshawk> agoole: i hope to be still here
<goshawk> but i cant' guarantee
<agoole> goshawk: haha, me too :)
<goshawk> gf is waiting :P
<dragonrider> thanks doleyb
<ironfroggy> I ran into some sudden and serious performance issues with, I think, kwin. Kmenu takes 20+ seconds to load, I can't drag windows, etc.
<ironfroggy> Is there some way I could confirm what process(es) might be having trouble?
<dragonrider> well it seems that i have still a problem with my microphone ... kwave is recording nothing
<doleyb> dragonrider: yeah, what is your audio hwd?
<bokey> ironfroggy: open up your console and type 'top'. see hwats hogging the CPU
<dragonrider> hda intel
<doleyb> ironfroggy: I will bet it is kded4
<dragonrider> doleyb, the reference is according to sysinfo : Intel corporation 82801I ( ICH9 Family ) HD Audio Controller ( rev 2 )
<dragonrider> maybe i just make a mistake in my kmix, what's the difference beetwin the input source front mic and mic ?
<wags> anyone know how to setup Vuse??
<ironfroggy> doleyb: i already had system monitor opened and firefox was on top as usual
<wags> I have it installed but it wont update
<doleyb> wags: the vuze auto-updater is trying to run but never suceeds?
<wags> yeh
<wags> how did you guess
<doleyb> wags: I recommend going into vuze config for plugins, and disable the auto-updater.
<wags> ok, is the new version not that good??
<wags> I was thinking of running the latest version
<doleyb> wags: I don't know, if you really want it, you can go install it separately, not from apt.
<wags> ok
<wags> thx
<wags> thx for the help doleyb
<x_link> Hi
<mackk431> hi i am using kubuntu 9.04 64bit and need help to install flashplayer for firefox
<x_link> I just installed Jaunty but I can't get some swedish letters to work.
<dragonrider> mackk431, just install flashplugin-nonfree as i do
<mackk431> i did install it with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mackk431> but its not in the plugin list of firefox
<dragonrider> you mean when you enter about:plugins ?
<dragonrider> in the adresse bar ?
<wags> I have to say the new version of Kubuntu is awsome
<dragonrider> *adress
<wags> everything just works
<x_link> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE3 right now, just installed it.
<mackk431> i dont know about:plugins
<x_link> But I can't write some swedish letters =/
<x_link> And Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't work.
<robin0800> mackk431: I've heard people  only have success with the 32bit version
<dragonrider> mackk431, flashplugin is not in the plugin list of firefox but it works ;)
<dragonrider> that's wrong, i am the proof !
<robin0800> x_link: You need dotzap
<robin0800> dontzap
<mackk431> hm so flashplayer works for 32 bit only?
<janvi_> dontzap --disable
<x_link> robin0800: Where should I write that?
<mackk431> it works not for me dragonrider :(
<quassel251> ok guys
<dragonrider> it works for me ...
<quassel251> I am very very impressed by kubuntu 9.04!
<x_link> janvi_: alright
<quassel251> it actually seems like someone cared about kde in this release :p
<horia> quassel251: me too
<robin0800> x_link: console
<dragonrider> i have only install flashplugin-nonfree and restart firefox ... that is all
<mackk431> do you use the 64 bit version or 32 bit of kubuntu?
<dragonrider> i 'am using 64 bit version
<mackk431> hm
<quassel251> anyway, if anyone worked on it, just want to express my appreciation. It's amazing :)
<dragonrider> Linux dragonrider-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mackk431> i installed the flashplugin but its not there
<mackk431> cant run youtube stuff
<robin0800> mackk431: use the 32bit flash version on your 64bit system
<dragonrider> lol quassel251 i like too jaunty ... if only my mic will work ...
<mackk431> how do i force it to 32 bit?
<mackk431> i installed the packet with sudo apt-get install flashinplugin-nonfree
<robin0800> mackk431: you need to download the 32 bit version and install it
<mackk431> there was no option for 32 or 64 bit
<Trog> any use jackcontrol, "jack server" i can't get it to start, & alot of midi, effects,synth, etc..need it,
<robin0800> mackk431: try adobes site
<mackk431> what is the sudo command robin
<robin0800> mackk431: www
<dragonrider> i've done the same thing mackk431
<mackk431> hm
<x_link> dontzap --disable didn't help me with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<robin0800> mackk431: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Muzer> I think it would be a lot easier and more useful just to make you have to press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace twice like on openSUSE (not that I like many of their other ideas)
<markit> hi, can't make k9copy work, it crashes as soon as I press "copy" button.. any clue? Kubuntu 9.04
<nameiner_> hello everyone. Has anybody tried to install widgets from the internet yet? And did it work? I only get an error message.
<mackk431> ok he is downloading stuff now
<MushroomKingdom> nameiner_: I got that problem too
<mackk431> i am on konquerer now cause firefox dont show an upload button
<nameiner_> MushroomKingdom: did you find a solution for the problem?
<mackk431> now konquerer asks
<mackk431> „http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb“ öffnen?
<mackk431> Typ: Debian-Paket
<MushroomKingdom> nameiner_: No :( I haven't come to any conclusions yet
<MushroomKingdom> I think it might just be because the server is bogged down maybe?
<nameiner_> it looks like the path to the downloaded file is wrong, there are too many / in the error message
<MushroomKingdom> Hmm. I'm not sure :( Sorry I can't be of more help.
<mackk431> ok i found an installation instruction for linux i will try it
<mackk431> http://www.adobe.com/de/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/
<janvi_> Is it some issuer twith the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Trog> any midi keyboard user's here?, need help getting "jack control" to work, alot of music programs seem to depend on it  = )
<x_link> janvi_: dontzap --disable didn't work for me
<janvi_> Install it first sudo apt-get install dontzap
<nameiner_> MushroomKingdom: thanks anyway. At least it seems to be a real problem and not only my system
<x_link> janvi_: It doesn't install anything, so I guess it's already installed
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<janvi_> should work like a charm...
<cee> hi, i updated to Jaunty, and my X server dosent work anyone.. i have ati radeon x1400, and i read in dfaure's blog that there are problems with Xorg1.6 and ati. Anyone know when this will be fixed in kubuntu?
<x_link> I will try it again now
<szadek_> hello i have a infra red remote control hp rc6 , but i cant make it work , any suggestions for this ??
<robin0800> cee: at a guess not soon
<x_link> janvi_: Nope, doesn't work at all.
<x_link> I use Kubuntu Jaunty/9.04 with KDE3
<cee> robin0800: ok, so i guess i need to downgrade my system to intrepid, is this easy to do?
<robin0800> cee: Don't think so
<dfrey> My software raid stopped working when I upgraded to Jaunty.  I had a RAID0 setup at /dev/md0 and now it looks like there's /dev/md_d0 which is incomplete.
<cee> i can only change from jaunty to intrepit in source.list and to a dist-upgrade?
<dfrey> Does anyone know about software raid here?
<x_link> cee: You must re-install if you want to "downgrade".
<Trog> I'm even considering going back to "hardy heron" only one that everything worked for me, no guessing at bugs to solve haha
<x_link> Trog: I just upgraded from Hardy. Worked best for me as well.
<x_link> Cause I REALLY didn't like KDE4 at all.
<x_link> I rather use gnome than KDE4
<x_link> So that's why I never upgraded to 8.10, I really like 8.04 alot.
<cee> kde4 always worked ok for me, its those crappy ati-drivers thats really are driving me crazy
<[TCK]> hear hear, cee
<mackk431> Sorry, an error occurred
<mackk431> lol not working
<mackk431> :(
<robin0800> Trog: Yes your right 8.04 was the last time Ati restricted drivers worked
 * robin0800 and that was ayear ago
<[TCK]> anyone know how to set up dual-head with the ati open drivers?
<jacalope> how would you downgrade a single package, like g++ ? dpkg yadda^3?
<[TCK]> as it stands all I get is cloning
<Trog> i do like the slick look of "jaunty" but if i can't get "jack-control" to work, & it depended on alot of midi & musical programs i use, *sigh* no good to me then = (
<mackk431> error type is "Wrong system architectur Ä>>i386Ä<<
<mackk431> "
<x_link> I really love KDE3 and Hardy =)
<x_link> But I don't want to use "old" stuff when I know that there is 2 newer versions of Kubuntu out.
<Trog> ya true, this does look nice, & it reads my nvidia card right & everything else = )
<Trog> I'll keep trying to get jack to work, & if i do will send a  bug fix in or post it here or whatever ya suppose to do hehe
<x_link> Trog: What is Jack and what does it do?
<robin0800> Trog: The only two problems I have are Bluetooth and mobile broadband dongle
<Muzer> Can someone recommend an app for checking the system temperature using both lm-sensors and smart?
<mackk431> hello i am trying to install the flashplayer plugin for kubuntu 9.04 64bit without success need help
<mackk431> for firefox
<Muzer> mackk431: Just do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Muzer> then wait
<Muzer> then, if it still doesn't work, copy /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins (I think)
<mackk431> i allready installed it with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mackk431> but i dont get the plugin showed in firefox
<Trog> jack control is wht i need to work, it's a small sound server that quite a few music effects , mixer, midi, software , need to run, tho there's alot of other programs called jack, that do different things
<x_link> Hurmmm
<mackk431> what does aptitude do?
<Muzer> mackk431: Like apt-get but I prefer it
<Muzer> :p
<mackk431> ok
<robin0800> mackk431: Its newer
<mackk431> i will try the copy command
<chris_rc1> hi
<robin0800> If you just do aptitude it generates a gui even
<chris_rc1> is there a way to configure a vpn with the networkmanager plasmoid? anything i set is not stored
<mackk431> hm
<ALPINE63rus> Hello. I've installed ubuntu and I want to install kubuntu over it (in fact - KDE and it's applications). but package "kubuntu-desktop" is mssing in Synaptic. I use standard repositories (all defaults in sources.list). where is kubuntu-desktop and how to install it ?
<robin0800> ALPINE63rus: Go to help it has a link to do that
<mackk431> robin i am looking in the drawer /usr/lib/ and cant find the file flashplugin-installer drawer
<ALPINE63rus> robin - help.ubuntu.com?
<robin0800> No local help
<ALPINE63rus> I've found a lot of articles about installing kubuntu on ubuntu, everywhere there are advices "install kubuntu-desktop package" but nothing about missing of this package
<mackk431> found it :)
<mackk431> ok i found that file
<johansja> it is weird, i couldn't install kubuntu-restricted-extra through kpackagekit though it is fine with the others
<mackk431> i will copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins if its existing
<ubuntu> goshawk: hey, and so i'm back
<ALPINE63rus> thanks.
<ALPINE63rus> it's so strange...
<agoole> goshawk: sry, forgot to change my nick
<robin0800> ALPINE63rus: Help & support Customising your computer
<mackk431> there is no /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but i have an /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins shall i put it there?
<ALPINE63rus> i've refreshed list of package manually and got "Not found / not downloaded" in a lot of package list. clicking on "install kubuntu-desktop" in help brings synaptic to refresh package list and then all files downloaded correctly.
<Muzer> mackk431: make it
<mackk431> ok i try but dolphin doesnt let me
<Muzer> mackk431: use sudo
<mackk431> have to start dolphin with kdesudo i guess
<Muzer> and a terminal
<Muzer> sudo mkdir -pv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Muzer> sudo cp -iv /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Muzer> then, copy it into the other directory to be safe:
<mackk431> why do i have to make a new drawer?
<Muzer> sudo cp -iv /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<Muzer> mackk431: mkdir = make directory (directory = folder)
<ubuntu> is it normal for amarok not to have sound out of th box in 9.04?
<mackk431> ok
<mackk431> ok i typed in the commands in terminal i start firefox
<mackk431> no flash plugin in addons to find
<mackk431> :)
<mackk431> :(
<mackk431> i found a firefox-3.0.9/plugins drawer
<mackk431> i put the file in there
<mackk431> its allready in there
<agoole> does anyone know how I can use live to replace or fix my package ?"
<goshawk> agoole: did you chroot?
<agoole> goshawk: yup!
<goshawk> ok now do apt-get -f install
<goshawk> and paste all
<agoole> goshawk: pastbin or here ?
<mackk431> i thing the 32bit version of lib isnt working with 64bit kubuntu
<goshawk> agoole: pastebin
<[TCK]> I wish I never bloody updated to jaunty now
<mackk431> :)
<goshawk> agoole: ?
<mackk431> i passed that point yesterday
<linux-hdtv> tck, i can follow that, but what happened ?
<agoole> goshawk: http://pastebin.com/d4661541b
<agoole> goshawk: sry, not used to a laptop,
<mackk431> the thing is without experience in linux is damn hard to configure stuff
<goshawk> agoole: good
<mackk431> it is
<goshawk> agoole: apt-get remove konsole
<markit> when I insert a dvd, it asks to open it with dragon player, but it has no buttons to go forward/backward of one chapter. I've added to the toolbar, they work but have no icon. Is it normal? how can it be that default player has no default FF/REW buttons for dvd?
<markit> or am I doning something wrong?
<goshawk> agoole: apt-get -f install then again
<[TCK]> linux-hdtv: well, to say what hasn't happened would be a little melodramatic, but lets start with three things: 1) lack of ati X1600 support, 2) VLC now has video detached from rest of window, 3) my laptop no longer has wireless
<agoole> goshawk: couldn't remove konsole I think
<[TCK]> tempted to reinstall 8.10
<IppatsuMan> Jaunty didn't recognize the passphrase for my Wireless, I had to set it as hexdecimal string :\
<goshawk> agoole: can you pastebin the error?
<agoole> goshawk:  http://pastebin.com/d6b473ad4  ---> thats the error for konsole remove
<goshawk> agoole: or if it's one line here
<sd32> my  audigy doesnt work in 9.04..;-/
<MimmoX> hi everyone
<agoole> the apt-get -f install kept crasshing with dpkg, thats why i thought that was the broken package
<MimmoX> sorry due to the intrusion, but i've got some problems with amarok 2. It's about to manage media devices (a chinapod) with the application. May I ask some help here?
<goshawk> agoole: the problem is usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/kcmkonsole/index.cache.bz2
<goshawk> which is included in two packages
<goshawk> and it gives error
<goshawk> konsole and kdebase
<goshawk> and when kdebase tries to install it gives error
<MimmoX> p.s. my pc is fresh of jaunty
<agoole> goshawk: i dont know whats worse, my ex girlfriend or a broken ubuntu, haha
<sd32> girlfriend cant be fixed
<agoole> goshawk: can i replace that file from somewhere online ?
<agoole> sd32: haha,
<goshawk> agoole: apt-get --purge --force-yes remove konsole
<MimmoX> sd32: and can't be object oriented programmed
<sd32> MimmoX: lol
<agoole> unless its for shoes..
<goshawk> agoole: didn't it do anything?
<goshawk> same error?
<agoole> goshawk: still get hte apt-get -f install
<agoole> goshawk: i have a huge stack of errors, all concerning kdebase-runtime-data,
<goshawk> agoole: can you pastebin again?
<agoole> goshawk: http://pastebin.com/d4b3cb61e
<agoole> I almost just pasted 128 lines to irssi, thank god for the warnig
<sd32> are there known problems with kubuntu and audigy sound cards not working?
<BenPA> can someone help me with upgrade to jaunty gone bad ... have no X
<kristina> hi, where do I get the weather dependent wallpaper plasmoid?
<goshawk> agoole: do you know how to use aptitude?
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any fairly decent linux/cross-platform MMO's? Like MMORPG's, MMOFPS's, etc?
<agoole> goshawk: a litlte bit, its like apt-get almost,
<linux-hdtv> [TCK], the wireless thing is frequent here and many solve it easily
<agoole> goshawk: except i can use it to search for packages and such as well
<sd32> PROject-Emerald: secondlife
<goshawk> agoole: it also offers you solution for broken situations
<goshawk> liek this one
<goshawk> agoole: run aptitude
<goshawk> then press u
<linux-hdtv> vlc detached in 2 windows is a problem on opensuse since months too. what sources did you use ?
<PROject-Emerald> sd32: =\ The videocard drivers on my PC won't install properly so I always get an xorg error, rendering me unable to properly play SecondLife
<agoole> goshawk: ha, I tried the aptitude check-all or something, and it didn't do anything,
<sd32> PROject-Emerald: ahh
<goshawk> agoole: try this
<goshawk> agoole: aptitute
<agoole> ok
<agoole> in aptitude
<agoole> pressed u
<goshawk> aptitude then it loads
<goshawk> pressu
<goshawk>  u
<linux-hdtv> ati and opensource is a sorry tale ...
<agoole> got it
<mackk431> where do i find the konquerer libs in order to install the flash plugin?
<agoole> it said it didn't load all packages
<mackk431> there is none in usr/libs
<david_k-cfd> hello everyone......I am looking for some help
<goshawk> then press MAIUSC+u
<goshawk> does appear a red line
<agoole> goshawk: euh, whats maiusc ?
<david_k-cfd> I have a problem with my NOKIA mobile phone, when I plug it as USB drive, the system does not do anything
<david_k-cfd> I hope someone can help me
<goshawk> agoole: maiusc button, is the one to make U
<[TCK]> linux-hdtv: re: wireless - I know there are problems with connecting to networks, though my desktop has no problem, the problem is that according to both the new plasmoid and knetworkmanager there is no such thing as wireless
<agoole> goshawk: got it, like, majuscule button, in french :)
<nameiner_> kristina: there are some installable from the packages with KPackedgeKit or adept. Just search for weather
<goshawk> a bottom red line should appear
<agoole> goshawk: it gave me permission to overwrite files ?
<goshawk> agoole: do you see the bottom red line?
<[TCK]> re: vlc - using the default repositories, nothing special
<agoole> goshawk: at the bottom, i hate a red section saying suggest 1, removal 2 upgrades
<kristina> nameiner_: ok thanks
<goshawk> agoole: did you run it as root
<agoole> goshawk: yes
<nameiner_> kristina: they then appear in the add widget dialog
<goshawk> yes
<linux-hdtv> [TCK], did you see the remix of kubuntu 9.04 ?
<[TCK]> and I understand the ati/open source debacle, all I ask for from the open drivers is dual monitor support
<goshawk> agoole: make that decision
<[TCK]> the KDE3 remix?
<goshawk> agoole: type e to examine
<linux-hdtv> yes
<sd32> PROject-Emerald: have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-671143.html
<linux-hdtv> are you on 64bit ?
<agoole> goshawk: it suggests to remove kdebase-workspace-bin and data
<goshawk> well
<goshawk> i think you should do ! to apply
<[TCK]> yeah, dare I say it but I'm a KDE4 convert.  didn't think any of these issues were DE dependent
<[TCK]> and 32 bit
<goshawk> but i don't remember
<goshawk> or g
<agoole> goshawk: yup, did it
<agoole> goshawk: was !, good memory
<BenPA> can someone help me with upgrade to jaunty gone bad ... have no X
<goshawk> agoole: time to cross fingers
<sorcio> ciao a tutti
<agoole> goshawk: haha,
<goshawk> ciao sorcio
<linux-hdtv> you could try medibuntu. i don't remember when i started my vlc first here, but that worked.
<goshawk> agoole: bad? -__-
<sorcio> qualcuno italiano
<linux-hdtv> i'm on 64bit though
<goshawk> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sorcio> da queste parti
<[TCK]> hmmm
<goshawk> sorcio comunque si
<p_quarles> !it |  sorcio
<ubottu> sorcio: please see above
<agoole> goshawk: still doesn't work with the apt-get install -f
<sorcio> come faccio ad andare su ubunt.it
<[TCK]> what about outside of the *buntus?
<goshawk> sorcio: /j #ubuntu-it
<asdzxc> hi
<david_k-cfd> anyone can help me to mount my mobile phone?
<asdzxc> i just upgraded to 9.04
<linux-hdtv> knetwork has been replaced by the plasmoid, right ?
<linux-hdtv> did you get help for that ?
<asdzxc> and i have problems with networking
<goshawk> agoole: :(
<goshawk> agoole: i really don't know
<goshawk> agoole: we tried everything
<[TCK]> strangely, on my desktop yes, on my laptop both knetwork and the plasmoid exist
<agoole> goshawk: do you know how I can use this live cd to simply override all hte packages on the drive ?
<goshawk> agoole: start thinking to backup and do a clean install in my opinion
<asdzxc> network management can't connect to netowrk
<linux-hdtv> tck, may deinstall both and reinstall only plasmoid ?
<asdzxc> wireless nor wired
<goshawk> agoole: can't you backup?
<goshawk> eg external hard drive
<sorcio>  where is ubuntu.it
<agoole> euh, can I choose the install at the same mount point as before ? will this override my files ?
<goshawk> sorcio: ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> asdzxc, alt+f2 , knetworkmanager
<asdzxc> on wired networki, there is 'not updated yet' and a picture of unplugged cable
<linux-hdtv> [TCK], obviously this release is quite buggy, i suppose still largely because of the immature and buggy kde4
<agoole> goshawk: I can back it up....I just don't really look forward to it, lol
<[TCK]> you think there's a conflict?  bear in mind that only the plasmoid runs by default, knetworkmanager exists but doesn't start
<goshawk> sorcio: scrivi proprio qui nel terminale esattamente quello che c'è tra virgolette "/j #ubuntu-it
<goshawk> "/j #ubuntu-it"
<linux-hdtv> tck, i know little.
<[TCK]> I'm quite surprised by the bugginess given the last few relatively unbuggy releases
<goshawk> agoole: usually the /home directory is the one to backup :)
<agoole> goshawk: haha, yeah, i know,
<[TCK]> i'll give the tip a go though
<agoole> goshawk: if I pick the same mount point for the install will this be ok ?
<goshawk> [TCK]: knetwormanager exists but doesn't start, it's a feature, not a bug
<linux-hdtv> sometimes there are very clever people here, tck.
<goshawk> agoole: what do you mean?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj is it showing both eths as 'unmanaged'
<linux-hdtv> they might help you fast.
<goshawk> agoole: you backup, umount all, and then start the install
<agoole> goshawk: ok
<BluesKaj> asdzxc, no but I had it running on the laptop ..desktop is dhcp wired
<BenPA> can someone help me with upgrade to jaunty gone bad ... have no X
<[TCK]> I have had very good help from here in the past, perhaps the problems were simpler though
<goshawk> BenPA: are you in the machine without X?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj  it doesn't work on my laptop
<[TCK]> also, are weekends good or bad times?
<BenPA> goshawk:no
<asdzxc> BluesKaj but it was with 8.10
<david_k-cfd> con someone help me to mount a usb drive (mobile phone)?
<goshawk> BenPA: are you able to digit commands into the pc?
<goshawk> i mean into the shell
<BenPA> goshawk: i have a prompt right now
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: have you checked that it's supported? if now, which hsdpa/umts key are you trying to make work?
<BenPA> goshawk: i think I understand and yes
<BluesKaj> asdzxc have you tried the network management widget ?..that's what i used to setup the laptop wifi
<asdzxc> BluesKaj yes, not working
<goshawk> BenPA: do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<asdzxc> BluesKaj it can't connect event wired network
<BluesKaj> asking for pwds etc
<asdzxc> BluesKaj i have to connect it by hand (dhclient and setup resolv.conf)
<goshawk> strange... i just plug and it works....
<BluesKaj> is the icon in the taskbar ?
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: well, it is only a micro sd.....how do I get the hsdpa/umts? all I know now is if I list lsusb, it doesn't show up
<asdzxc> yes
<BluesKaj> double click on the icon
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: connect the key, then do dmesg and then go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste  there the result
<asdzxc> BluesKaj it can't double click
<asdzxc> BluesKaj when i single-click on it, it will display some stats
<BluesKaj> single click then
<BenPA> goshawk: done
<goshawk> agoole: how is it going? any problem?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj eth0: unmanaged  eth1: unmanaged
<agoole> goshawk: could you do me a favor ? could you pastbin a standard list of repos ?
<BluesKaj> choose the connection that's your LAN
<goshawk> BenPA: do "startx"
<goshawk> agoole: yup, jaunty?
<agoole> goshawk: yes please :)
<PROject-Emerald> Does anyone here have an ATI Radeon 9250?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj nothink happens. it displays message: connectin
<asdzxc> g
<goshawk> agoole: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/158164/
<BluesKaj> asdzxc, do you have the knetworkmanager icon in the taskbar then?
<goshawk> BenPA: any gui around?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj and then nothing. and it's showing picture of unplugged cable
<BenPA> goshawk: I now have ubuntu screen and not kubuntu
<asdzxc> but cable is plugged, i'm connected via it
<asdzxc> BluesKaj yes i have also knetworkmanaged
<asdzxc> manager
<goshawk> BenPA: it does not matter for now, do you have graphic ?
<BluesKaj> asdzxc, did you use the run command to call up knetworkmanager?
<BenPA> goshawk: yes
<asdzxc> BluesKaj yes
<goshawk> BenPA: well, now just enter, do you have gnome or kde?
<BluesKaj> ok right click on it , new connection
<goshawk> BenPA: i mean enter the system
<BenPA> goshawk: gnome
<asdzxc> BluesKaj got it, i choose eth0 (wired)
<goshawk> BenPA: you have to install the kubuntu-desktop
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: ok, I just did it
<goshawk> package
<goshawk> BenPA: do you know how to do it?
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: give me the link :)
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158166/
<BenPA> goshawk: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<goshawk> BenPA: yep
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: when you connect, it shows like a cdrom, isn't it?
<agoole> goshawk: how do I remove all of kde ?
<BenPA> goshawk: it says kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<BenPA> goshawk: it says might want to run apt-get -f install
<agoole> goshawk: nvm, I guess apparantly its not even installed
<goshawk> BenPA: do it
<goshawk> agoole: in kde, all the applications are packaged separately, i don't know if there is a command to remove all
<BenPA> goshawk: I tried to install kde3 earlier
<agoole> goshawk: apparenlty kde isn't installed at all, so maybe why its all broken
<agoole> goshawk: i'll backup and fresh install
<goshawk> agoole: to install the whole kde install kubuntu-desktop
<goshawk> agoole: but it will not work, cuz he will try to sovle the problem with kdebase first
<goshawk> and it will fail
<BenPA> goshawk: I tried it and got error sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg return an error code (1)
<agoole> goshawk: can I force the remove ?
<goshawk> agoole: with apt-get?
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: no, it doesn't show up, the cdrom it shows is a different one that I have insterted there
<quassel251_> hello :)
<agoole> goshawk: or even aptitude, anything
<goshawk> BenPA: can you paste the whole error please?
<asdzxc> BluesKaj do you know why is eth0 unmanaged ? what does it mean ?
<BenPA> no, I am not on that machine
<dbglt> what's the go with installing restricted drivers (nvidia) on jaunty?
<BenPA> goshawk: no, I am not on that machine
<goshawk> agoole: try dpkg -r --force-all package
<dbglt> any ideas?
<jarek> k
<goshawk> BenPA: the best is to do apt-get -f install and then install kubuntu-deskop if you can
<goshawk> agoole: does it work?
<agoole> yes, but I dont know what to remove....should I try removing konsole ?
<BenPA> goshawk: I tried that ... should I uninstall kubuntu-desktop and or kde3
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: it logged off, sorry
<goshawk> agoole: if you are still trying to fix the system yes
<goshawk> BenPA: unistall kde3
<BenPA> goshawk: how
<frustrat3d> hey peeps
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: i saw. well from your paste, i don't see the usb key, please make sure that you removed it, then you plug it, wait 20 seconds, do dmesg again and paste
<frustrat3d> anybody else see no wired connections in the plasma NetworkManager thingy?
<frustrat3d> (despite being connected via dhcp)
<BenPA> goshawk: I found it
<goshawk> BenPA: what?
<BenPA> goshawk: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<goshawk> BenPA: it's a metapackage, i don't know if it will work
<goshawk> kde3 pieces will still be there
<BenPA> goshawk: not sure what you mean by metapackage but it's removing it now
<goshawk> agoole: any new?
<agoole> goshawk: ok, so thats gone,
<goshawk> agoole: did it work?
<agoole> goshawk: now, seems that it can't resolve the repos...
<BenPA> goshawk: it's done ... so what should I do or try now?  reboot?
<goshawk> BenPA: no
<BenPA> goshawk: also how can I get back to KDM
<BenPA> goshawk: ok
<goshawk> BenPA: apt-get install kdm
<goshawk> or if it's installed
<goshawk> BenPA: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: how do ir remove the key?
<frustrat3d> goshawk: you the only person helping people right now?
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: take it and unplug it "physically" :)
<goshawk> frustrat3d: yep, it seems so :)
<linux-hdtv> where can i see the bookmarks file of firefox ?
<goshawk> linux-hdtv: have a loot at ~/mozilla
<BenPA> goshawk: hold a min
<frustrat3d> dang. was hoping someone could help me figure out this POS network manager tool.
 * frustrat3d just wants /etc/network/interfaces back.
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: hahaha, sorry, ok
<goshawk> oops, linux-hdtv ~/.mozilla
<frustrat3d> I just want to change DHCP to static IP
<linux-hdtv> goshawk, there is a bookmarks.html there, but it contains only the bookmarks shipping with firefox. yours too ?
<goshawk> frustrat3d: network manager plasmoid?
<frustrat3d> goshawk: yes, that thing sucks.
<dhq> how do i test my fan
<goshawk> linux-hdtv: i just installed jaunty today, so i think it's the default too.
<dhq> i have this feling my fan aint working
<frustrat3d> it does not show my network interfaces when I open the configuration window
<agoole> goshawk: ok, I dont know why the error is still there, because I removed the kdebase-workspace-data file
<frustrat3d> despite showing their status in the popup window
<goshawk> frustrat3d: in the configuration you don't see interfaces but profiles
<agoole> goshawk: and now, after removing konsole, it simply generates the same error with ksysguard
<BenPA> goshawk: done now what?
<frustrat3d> goshawk: ok, so how do I see whatever profile it's using right now?
<linux-hdtv> goshawk, if you add a bookmark, quit firefox, does it show in your .mozilla/firefox profile ?
<frustrat3d> the gnome UI for this does show two "profiles" or whatever they are called.
<frustrat3d> but I can't modify them there, it throws an erro rwhen trying to save
<goshawk> BenPA: which one did you do apt-get or dpkg-reconfigure?
<goshawk> linux-hdtv: give me a minute to test
<frustrat3d> oh, and any profile I try to add doesn't seem to take effect
<BenPA> goshawk: I did apt-get earlier as instructed then I did dpkg-reconfigure
<goshawk> BenPA: did you select kdm in dpkg-reconfigure or did it prompt you anything
<BenPA> goshawk: I selected KDM
<Byron> I upgraded my AAO to 9.04. I don't know what it is, but something is causing my system to be slower than it was in Intrepid.
<frustrat3d> goshawk: any FAQ on the crappy tool?
<BenPA> goshawk: I selected KDM and it did not prompt me for anything
<goshawk> frustrat3d: no, but it was quite easy for me. wait i didn't read your messages
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: ok, done http://paste.ubuntu.com/158174/
<goshawk> BenPA: you finished, just reboot, and when you login select KDE as session
<MushroomKingdom> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BenPA> goshawk: ok hold a sec
<frustrat3d> goshawk: the gnome thing does seem easy enough for me to do. but it doesn't work. and the plasma thing does not appear to work properly at all.
<Byron> How do I get knetworkmanager to start up like it did with Intrepid?
<frustrat3d> I hate shitty software that hides the guts of the operation from you.
<linux-hdtv> MushroomKingdom, did you install medibuntu ?
<goshawk> frustrat3d: do you ahve any probile in wired?
<Byron> linux-hdtv: While that wasn't meant for me, thanks for the reminder. I have to go add the medibuntu repos to my sources.
<frustrat3d> no
<sd32> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frustrat3d> well, I can add one.
<frustrat3d> goshawk: but that doesn't seem to matter.
<goshawk> frustrat3d: if you plug the cable, does it work?
<linux-hdtv> great, byron :-)
<frustrat3d> goshawk: I'm talking to you over the link. it's running as dhcp right now. the popup shows two conns(mb has 2 eth). but no profiles in the plastma config portion
<MushroomKingdom> linux-hdtv: i think so
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: do you have a Nokia 5200 connected to your pc?
<goshawk> yep frustrat3d it's the same as me
<goshawk> frustrat3d: despite the fact that it worked when i just plug in
<frustrat3d> goshawk: if I run nm-connection-editor from the network-manager-gnome package, I see "Auto eth1" and "Auto eth0", and try to edit them but get an error at the end.
<DurtDiggler> everytime I try to install this I get error saying my disk is messed up
<DurtDiggler> but I checked the disk and it's fine
<frustrat3d> goshawk: but if I run the plasma thing, I see neither.
<david_k-cfd> yes, I do
<DurtDiggler> how do you get kubuntu to install
<leleobhz> guys, how can i add to desktop a .skz plasmoid in kde (kubuntu 9.04)
<leleobhz> ?
<DurtDiggler> no other OS seems to have a problem
<frustrat3d> goshawk: hmm, so you're actually in the same boat as me.
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: yes I do
<goshawk> frustrat3d: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces
<frustrat3d> auto lo0
<frustrat3d> iface lo inet loopback
<goshawk> frustrat3d: exactly like me
<frustrat3d> minus the 0
<leleobhz> because it dont install, even if i use the plasmoid installer, from kde
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: is it related to the key or not? i mean the nokia 5200
<BenPA> goshawk: I am back to where I started ... my laptop just says Starting up ... and nothing happens   the kernel is Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic so I tried kernel 2.6.24-23-generic and it works ... how do I fix this?
<frustrat3d> goshawk: so no idea how to change this in kde, huh?
<goshawk> BenPA: can you explain the "nothing happens" betteR?
<goshawk> frustrat3d: no,
<goshawk> frustrat3d: no idea
<frustrat3d> dammit. well thanks for listening.
<goshawk> frustrat3d: you can also try
<frustrat3d> personally I wish they'd never started this damn project.
<frustrat3d> this being NetworkManager
<goshawk> creating a profile
<BenPA> goshawk: it freezes and does not do anything
<goshawk> that accepts dhcp
<goshawk> using the wired interface
<frustrat3d> goshawk: why accepts dhcp?
<goshawk> BenPA: is there something written?
<goshawk> frustrat3d: what? i don't get
<david_k-cfd> goshawk:yes, it is....I mean, the nokia 5200 has a mini sd in it that I'm trying to access
<BenPA> goshawk: nothing
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: well, your sd is in sdc
<goshawk> sdc1
<goshawk> david_k-cfd: /dev/sdc1
<BenPA> goshawk: It will not boot into the kernel for Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic
<DurtDiggler> always another error
<DurtDiggler> can't this just install
 * leleobhz ask for someone....
<goshawk> BenPA: i try an update-initramfs
<BleSS> my usb memories are not being mounted, dmesg | tail doen't show nothing about it, any idea?
<BenPA> goshawk: hold a sec
<goshawk> aa
<radovic> hello
<goshawk> it's very late for me
<goshawk> sorry for all the guys i was helping but i've to go
<goshawk> (well, not helping, at least trying to help)
<goshawk> :)
<goshawk> so goodnights
<radovic> goot night
<radovic> so, anyone using 9.04?
<sd32> of course
<Byron> Many people have upgraded, from what I've seen
<radovic> I am very pleased of the looks and speed of kde4 and the system overall
<frustrat3d> goshawk: I don't understand why a new profile would need to "accept" dhcp. whatever you think "accept" means.
<frustrat3d> bah.
<frustrat3d> he left.
<frustrat3d> awesome. love this shit.
<radovic> mine box boots in 33 seconds to a fully working desktop
<Laeborg> I don't like the Network Management. Give me knetowrkmanager back :P
<BenPA> goshawk: it says specify at least one of -c -u or -d
<frustrat3d> Laeborg: I agree. or better yet, let me do my own shit in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Laeborg> :P
<radovic> is kde3 in the repo?
<frustrat3d> these gui's just get in my way.
<linux-hdtv> frustrat3d, laeborg, all the victims should file a bug report ...
#kubuntu 2009-04-26
 * frustrat3d is waiting for his ubuntu forums account to activate so I can ask about it.
<frustrat3d> but a bug post is a good idea too.
<linux-hdtv> frustrat3d, if you know cli, no need for *buntu :-)
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: sure there is. <--- lazy
<frustrat3d> I want a system that I can install packages on without a lot of effort.
<frustrat3d> but also allows me to get nitty-gritty when I need. aside from fucking NetMan, ubuntu is that distro for me.
<linux-hdtv> cli package managers are powerful
<Joshua^Dunamis> linux-hdtv: what's cli?
<Laeborg> can any of you help me adding "sudo mount /dev/media/data /media/bigdrive" in the fstab ?
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: I know. I use apt-get. I don't even know what kubuntu/ubuntu's gui pkg mgr is.
<linux-hdtv> command line interface, terminal
<Laeborg> /dev/media/data is created with lvm
<frustrat3d> Joshua^Dunamis: Command-Line Interface
<BenPA> goshawk: it says specify at least one of -c -u or -d  or should I use -k all?
<horia> can you guys run divx in full screen ?
<david_k-cfd> goshawk: I don't see that directory
<linux-hdtv> there are currently 3, frustrat3d, all incomplete and confusing
<radovic> i can
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: that's AWEsome
<frustrat3d> ! :(
<horia> radovic: you use the default movie player ?
<radovic> nooo
<radovic> it is horid
<horia> :)
<horia> what do you use instead ?
<horia> VLC ?
<radovic> sorry, not horrid, I just don't like it
<radovic> I am used to kaffeine, but now, I use smplayer
<radovic> VLC also
<frustrat3d> I like kaffeine and vlc
<linux-hdtv> you know, frustrat3d, i think MS is buying off key linux people to sabotage their projects.
<frustrat3d> har... I'm not that paranoid
<radovic> smplayer is the one I used to wathc fullscreen movie last night
<horia> ok, how should I install VLC ?
<frustrat3d> horia: apt-get install vlc
<Joshua^Dunamis> thanks frustrat3d, yes I know it very well, I used Debian Sid for three years
<horia> should I search for a .deb or is a better way ?
<horia> frustrat3d:  thanks
<frustrat3d> Joshua^Dunamis: sorry. didn't expect that acronym question from a more seasoned user
<radovic> just install from a repo
<Laeborg> well micro$oft f****** up a lot of things with vista :P
<frustrat3d> horia: just use apt-get. it's already well supported in ubuntu's repos
<radovic> apt-get install <program_name>
<radovic> mhm
<horia> thanks guys :D
<radovic> np:)
<Joshua^Dunamis> frustrat3d: yes, sure, I see
<Laeborg> xp was buggy ye, but vista was/still is even more.
<linux-hdtv> how do you search in apt-get ?
<radovic> xp is going to be replaces by Windows 7. Vista is the new name for WinME
<radovic> :)
<linux-hdtv> :-)
<radovic> uh... dunno, install synaptic, and search in synaptic.
<Laeborg> windows 7 rc1 has been released few days ago
<radovic> really?
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: apt-cache search <term>
<linux-hdtv> does that look in descriptions too ? how restrict to name alone, how look for "provides" ?
<PROject-Emerald> What is the konsole command to edit a system text file as a super user?
<PROject-Emerald> like sudo something or other
<Laeborg> Microsoft.Windows.7.RC1.Build.7100.x86
<linux-hdtv> sudo nano, PROject-Emerald
<PROject-Emerald> so like
<BluesKaj> sudo su
<frustrat3d> PROject-Emerald: in a gui editor or in a shell?
<PROject-Emerald> um, anything. I just have to edit my xorg.conf super quickly
<radovic> sudo kate?
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: not sure, might not be able to search by provides
<bazhang> kdesudo kate
<frustrat3d> linux-hdtv: it will give you the 1-line summary for each package
<bazhang> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Joshua^Dunamis> Laeborg: yes it seems that windows 7 will be faster but I hate windows for several reasons. Did you notice you cannot watch anything in your system? now You cannot see the defrag process for example
<PROject-Emerald> and whats the CTRL-ALT-BaCKSPACE equivelant in Kubuntu? Thats the shortcut in Ubuntu to reset the GUI or something
<Joshua^Dunamis> excuse me for my english, I'm Italian
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, same for both
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, you running jaunty?
<PROject-Emerald> It's not working. Yes, I am
<bazhang> !dontzap | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<PROject-Emerald> ah, ok.
<radovic> too many people hit that combination by accident???
<radovic> LOL
<PROject-Emerald> Hahaha
<bazhang> apparently newer users yes
<radovic> maybe three people on the planet
<PROject-Emerald> I did it once and was like " :-O "
<frustrat3d> or return to KDM (log out) and pick "restart X server" from the menu.
<radovic> you should not press any key kombinations unless you know what they do.
<radovic> :)
<radovic> which one conzumes more resources? kde4 or new gnome? anyone compared that?
<sd32> this quassel is interesting
<radovic> mhm
<radovic> :)
<bazhang> radovic, roughly equivalent
<radovic> ok
<radovic> thanx :)
<radovic> there is a lag when i type in quassel tho
<radovic> a little bit of lag
<bazhang> still early days though, and lots of fixes for bugs to come may change that
<radovic> very nice irc ap
<horia> i can't run movies in full screen :) my machine is to weak
<radovic> i llllike it a lot
<radovic> sleek
<sd32> im refering to the new irc client in kubuntu
<radovic> me ot
<radovic> too
<radovic> :)
<bazhang> quassel?
<sd32> :)
<radovic> ahha
<noe> ola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<horia> :)
<noe> algun spañol?
<radovic> oombre, if you speak espanol, go to #kubuntu-es
<PROject-Emerald> Okay, how do I know if the xorg driver thing works? I did the xorg.conf thing and didn't get a "Low-Graphics" thing when I restarted
<PROject-Emerald> did it work?
<radovic> glxinfo | grep direct
<edea86> Hola, ¿qué tal?
<radovic> if it says yes, it is working
<theuser1> how to use x apps during an ssh connection to a remote pc. using x forwarding thing (i just heard of that.) ?
<edea86> Hi
<PROject-Emerald> :D WOOO
<frustrat3d> man ssh
<noe> ola
<edea86> I am looking for an IM for Ubuntu
<PROject-Emerald> Okay, so now does this mean I can play games and stuff like when I was on Windows?
<frustrat3d> theuser1: man ssh, you probably want -X
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es for espanol
<edea86> that supports audio calls
<radovic> edea86: kopete
<PROject-Emerald> edea86: IM Like Instant Messaging?
<edea86> yes
<sd32> where was he a second ago
<PROject-Emerald> edea86: Is skype an option?
<edea86> kopete has support for audio calls?
<radovic> no
<radovic> not yet
<radovic> skype does
<edea86> skype, no
<PROject-Emerald> edea86: Skype has text, voice, and video
<sd32> quassel is built into kubuntu
<edea86> I need to chat with msn clients
<radovic> ?//
<Byron> edea86: Have you tried Ekiga?
<radovic> oh
<PROject-Emerald> radovic: Does this mean I can play games at decent FPS like when I was on Winblows?
<edea86> I've tried to install aMSN
<Byron> edea86: Disregard Ekiga.
<sd32> emesene
<Byron> edea86: How about Pidgin?
<radovic> probably with some tweaks
<radovic> and with wine
<radovic> i managed to play HL2
<horia> pidgin doesn't support voice
<PROject-Emerald> Well when I was on Ubuntu I tried installing CSS and it completely destroyed my Ubuntu install
<radovic> PROject-Emerald: but if you use compiz, be sure to turn it off
<PROject-Emerald> compiz?
<edea86> I couldn't get audio calls to work on aMSN
<radovic> yes
<PROject-Emerald> What's Compiz?
<edea86> and I tried for LONG time
<ActionParsnip> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<sd32> amsn is buggy imo
<edea86> so I am looking for an alternative
<radovic> PROject-Emerald: desktop effects
<PROject-Emerald> I have them all disabled
<radovic> they consume memory
<radovic> nice
<edea86> just audio, I don't need webcam function
<radovic> i never managed to make msn call from linux, but some people did.
<edea86> nothing?
<edea86> :(
<sd32> edea86: emsene is a alternative msn client
<radovic> amsn
<bazhang> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<edea86> I have emesene installed
<edea86> doesn't support audio call either
<edea86> just text
<radovic> is it working?
<sd32> have you tried the web clients?
<edea86> no
<edea86> I'll do
<sd32> k
<edea86> any other options? (so far just web clients, can't believe it...) I can't ask my contacts to create a skype account
<horia> I wonder when we will have Adobe CS4 on linux
<fokitol> I cannot get sound to work on youtube. Please help!
<horia> it's the only thing holding me back
<ActionParsnip> edea86: you could install the windows version (not live messenger, it doesnt work) see if that flys
<sd32> msn is extermely propritary  thats why there isnt much
<ActionParsnip> horia: try it in wine
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | horia
<ubottu> horia: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> horia: or use gimp
<edea86> where do I find an olden MSN version?
<horia> i know gimp, but .. :)
<ActionParsnip> edea86: not sure, i know that there are the 2 versions
<sd32> http://webmessenger.msn.com/
<edea86> and now that I remember, I read about people that couldn't log in older versions
<ActionParsnip> edea86: dont go too old
<edea86> !!! webmessenger says Firefox is not compatible!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sd32> figures
<edea86> I tried this: http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight#Linux but I am noob and didn't get it to work
<sd32> www.meebo.com
<edea86> meebo... don't know, don't like much the idea of writing my account and password everywhere...
<sd32> its secure
<BenPA> can someone else help me goshawk was helping (and I appreciated all the help) but I tried to update the top most kernel Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic and it says "Starting up" and goes not further ... I have to do a hard reboot and choose the second kernel listed in order to boot up my laptop
<edea86> so the only IM program for k/ubuntu that allows to make audio call is skype... great....
<edea86> I hope the aMSN release soon the new version, something easy to install
<sd32> someones feelin finiky
<PROject-Emerald> Edea86: Trust me, Skype 2 (the native downloadable Linux client) isn't bad at all.
<BenPA> can someone else help me goshawk was helping (and I appreciated all the help) but I tried to update the top most kernel Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic and it says "Starting up" and goes no further ... I have to do a hard reboot and choose the second kernel listed in order to boot up my laptop
<sd32> skype is wonderful!!!
<PROject-Emerald> I use Skype and Pidgin for everything
<edea86> I know, I have skype installed, but imagine telling your family/friends to install and register in skype because you use linux...
<PROject-Emerald> =\ Text chat is still an option.
<PROject-Emerald> And my entire family uses Debian or Fedora
<ActionParsnip> sd32: skype is evil
<sd32> skype is the best client out there..lol ActionParsnip
<edea86> my family doesn't even know how to turn off the computer...
<PROject-Emerald> LOL.
<PROject-Emerald> Well, possibly Mac is a better option for you/them?
<ActionParsnip> sd32: its closed source proprietary garbage, it will never be as full as it could be
<sd32> wellllll now you have your work cut out for you
<fokitol> is anybody else having problems with sound in flash?
<sd32> ActionParsnip: if i could find a easer client to use i would
<PROject-Emerald> ActionParsnip: o,O SKype makes millions of dollars... why would it be opensource? That's why Ventrilo isn't releasing their Linux client EVAR
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: i think they should embrace openness to not only include opensource OS more readily but to also allow the community to improve it
<PROject-Emerald> Good point =\
<PROject-Emerald> Is it weird if I'm closer with my online buddies than family?
<sd32> the prob with the open source is you have to do port forwarding which isnt to easy..imo
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: its a fine idea, i just think they need to open up
<edea86> to register in skype?
<sd32> or you could use stickam
<PROject-Emerald> My family? Or Ventrilo?
<PROject-Emerald> Or justin.tv etc
<BenPA> can someone  but I tried to update the top most kernel Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic because it says "Starting up" and goes no further ... I have to do a hard reboot and choose the second kernel listed in order to boot up my laptop
<BenPA> can someone help  but I tried to update the top most kernel Ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-11-generic because it says "Starting up" and goes no further ... I have to do a hard reboot and choose the second kernel listed in order to boot up my laptop
<PROject-Emerald> BenPA: We see you... if we know the answer to your question we'll answer it.
<edea86> why after so many years there's no IM for linux for audio calls? what would be the problem?
<kubuntu_> can somebody help me to install Firefox flash and java ?
<edea86> incompatibilities? what?
<ActionParsnip> !flash > kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !java > kubuntu_
<PROject-Emerald> !flash > PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald, please see my private message
<PROject-Emerald> :P
<wirechief> BenPA you can try using this, change the kernel number to the one you want to remove apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l|awk '/2.6.30/{print $2}')
<PROject-Emerald> Um, the Kubuntu Restricted Addons or whatever it's called has java, flash, etc all built in one addon
<PROject-Emerald> Err, download**
<PROject-Emerald> Uptime: 30 minutes
<fokitol> i try to install restricted addons on kubuntu but nothing is installed
<PROject-Emerald> Did you restart firefox/close firefox while you're installing?
<fokitol> no firefox
<PROject-Emerald> What do you use?
<fokitol> konqueror
<PROject-Emerald> There's your problem -,-
<PROject-Emerald> I'm 90% sure you have to manually configure things like Java and stuff
<fokitol> I'm trying to get sound to work for flash in konqueror
<Byron> I checked 'htop' and see that X is running between 15-30% CPU
<PROject-Emerald> does anyone have a commandlist for the ubottu bot?
<Byron> What is causing the CPU spikes?
<Froad|Away> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bopnet> oi
<Froad|Away> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ash-Fox> Brains~
<Froad|Away> =/ just a guess
<PROject-Emerald> Hah
<PROject-Emerald> thanks
 * Ash-Fox gnaws on ubottu's head
<bopnet> nuenas noches
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bopnet> thanks
<PROject-Emerald> !pokemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pokemon
<PROject-Emerald> :)
<wirechief> BenPA: you can check this for the latest kernel's https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
<Byron> Ash-Fox: you gnawing on ubottu's head reminded me of Princess Mononoke when the wolf starts going at it with the guy's head.
<PROject-Emerald> A woman has a close male friend. This means that he is probably interested in her, which is why he hangs around so much. She sees him strictly as a friend. This always starts out with, you're a great guy, but I don't like you in that way. This is roughly the equivalent for the guy of going to a job interview and the company saying, You have a great resume, you have all the qualifications we are looking for, but we're not
<PROject-Emerald> going to hire you. We will, however, use your resume as the basis for comparison for all other applicants. But, we're going to hire somebody who is far less qualified and is probably an alcoholic. And if he doesn't work out, we'll hire somebody else, but still not you. In fact, we will never hire you. But we will call you from time to time to complain about the person that we hired.
<naruto> hello
<naruto> someone speak to me
<doleyb> naruto: we wont talk to you
<naruto> how do i fix kubuntu
<doleyb> naruto: How did it break?
<wirechief> carefully
<PROject-Emerald> Hahh...
<naruto> i can't change my login icon anymore
<naruto> its says the admin didn't allow me
 * wirechief loves these specific questions
<MushroomKingdom> Is there a way to send ThunderBird to the system tray?
<wirechief> just give it the boot
 * PROject-Emerald loves Wirechief
<MushroomKingdom> wait.. what?
<naruto> i'm waiting for an answer
<Byron> wirechief: I have this thing or problem cuz of this other thing that maybe broke when I shoved that one doohicky into that other thingamathing for the deal to start doing its thing. Can you fix it.
<wirechief> just make out a thread in the forum someone will respond.
<naruto> i don't want to make another forum account
<naruto> i have 50 accounts already
<wirechief> sorry Bryon i dont know how to fix doohickys or thingmathings
<naruto> perhaps you can post the question for me
<naruto> and email me
<Byron> naruto: pay for all of our plane tickets and free drinks and we'll be right on over to fix all of your issues for the mere cost of $50/hour, minimum of 2 hours
<naruto> awesome
<naruto> will do
<PROject-Emerald> How do I use the KDe desktop sharing to connect to someone else?
<naruto> easy
<naruto> i know that one
<ipwnu> naruto, are you using kde4?
<naruto> yes sir
<naruto> 4.2
<slush1000> MushroomKingdom: use the FireTray extension
<ipwnu> naruto, system setting -> about me -> you'll see it
<naruto> that's what i did
<Byron> ipwnu: That's not going to work. You're close, but wrong section.
<naruto> but system tells me
<naruto> "Your administrator has disallowed changing your image."
<tobi> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<raylu> PROject-Emerald: what are they running?
<PROject-Emerald> Nvm, got it
<naruto> who can solve my problem
<naruto> coz i've got another one afterwards
<ipwnu> naruto, <alt>f2 -> kdesudo systemsettings
<naruto> and?
<ipwnu> -> about me
<naruto> did that
<ipwnu> same thing?
<naruto> yes
<Byron> Insanity - the process by which one repeats the same steps in hopes of obtaining different results.
<naruto> "Your administrator has disallowed changing your image"
<Byron> naruto: System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager > Users
<PROject-Emerald> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<naruto> ok
<Byron> Choose your user and then click on the box under/next to it
<PROject-Emerald> aww
<PROject-Emerald> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
 * KiRiLoS Helloz
<PROject-Emerald> WTF
<PROject-Emerald> !intercourse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intercourse
<PROject-Emerald> :)
<Byron> nice trye
<Byron> -e
<PROject-Emerald> I got you, ubottu!
<SquareBottle> Anybody in here using Kubuntu on one of the new unibody MacBook Pros?
<Byron> PROject-Emerald: bots don't mate!
<lovre> hi sll
<lovre> all
<naruto> i know that part
<naruto> but how come I can't change it in About Me any longer
<naruto> I was able to before
<Byron> because you touch yourself at night </Family Guy>
<naruto> perhaps
<lovre> there is something wrong, i applied glassy theme to plasma, but the panel doesnt change its appearance
<naruto> yoou'll need to reinstall kubuntu
<lovre> naruto: sure.
<Byron> naruto: Honestly, I forget. It has something to do with a change that you do on the system that won't let you change it there but will, however, within the aforementioned section.
<naruto> i'll skip that one for now
<naruto> my next question is
<naruto> how come when I enable desktop effects  the login screen flickers
<tobi> After the update on Jaunty KDE3 only the startup-sound is playing, and the test-sound at system-settings/media. I can't play under VLC or amarok, even not online data... Could it be because of PulseAudio?!
<naruto> my second question was not answered in 2  minutes
<yrl_> tobi: yeah try not to use pulseaudio
<tobi> naruto, how big is your engine?
<naruto> 5.7 L V8
<tobi> yrl: so you got the same problem or are you guessing?!
<tobi> naruto; wtf? which kind of car is that?
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<naruto> 92 chevy silverado
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<BenPA> wirechief: is all I have to do is download and install the new kernel?
<naruto> yes
<tobi> niiiice (offtopic done)
<yrl_> tobi: i had problems with mplayer using pulseaudio dunno about vlc
<yrl_> switching it to alsa fixed everything
<naruto> how come the firefox i downloaded with Kpackagekit  looks different from the latest ?firefox
<naruto> it looks outdated even though its the latest version
<wirechief> BenPA just read the instructions on that link i gave
<tobi> naruto, tryed to find the old skin already?
<naruto> what?
<KiRiLoS> I have some trouble recording my Desktop under kde 4.2,anyone willing to help me out ?
<n00b5> anyone want to help me out a sec ? im having trouble with one of my computers freezing up aftwer awhile, and i once got the message Cpu1 stuck, when im running xp it never freezes up (and sorry in advance, im a total noob) been googling like crazy
<tobi> by typing "pulseaudio -k" to my console I would close pulseaudio, but it says it's not even installed. But I still can see PulseAudio in my systemsettings. How do I remove everything of it?
<ahmos> hi everybody, i just installed jaunty jakalop , but there is no sound i can hear from speakers
<sd32> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lovre> I cant make RRSNOW plasmoid to show properly, it shows unexisting entries etc... messed up. what can i do about it?
<BluesKaj> these infobots should be checked , the instructions are becoming outdated
<tbr281> can someone tell me where i can find the repository for kde 4.2?
<tobi> was here 2 days before and followed the bots' instructions. now I think I half-deinstalled Pulse and no solution in seight!
<Ash-Fox> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<naruto> is gnome more stable than kde?
<sd32> well so much for my audigy value working,says its not supported..:-(
<naruto> oh it is
<sd32> yeah,http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<sd32> thought you were talking to me..sry
<sd32> oh well  back to ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hallo, spricht hier jemand Deutsch?
<ubuntu> Hello, is there any, who speak german?
<ubuntu> I'll install Windows XP, but if I delete my datas on the partition, Windows Installer said: "Sorry. Please choose another HD". :(
<ubuntu> I had Kubuntu
<ubuntu> I need NTFS
<wirechief> ubuntu did you try #kanotix for Deutsch helphen
<ubuntu> thank you very much :)
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rodrox> hi
<rodrox> who knows about intel gma 945 and kubuntu 9.02?
<wirechief> rodrox are you having freezes ?
<rodrox> when I desktop effects is active, all the screen is slow
<wirechief> rodrox there are issues with intel drivers atm
<wirechief> i can give a couple of links for more information
<wirechief> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<wirechief> Bug 359392] Re: [i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd
<wirechief> bug 359392
<rodrox> humm, on kubuntu 8.10 has the same problem?
<rodrox> thanks I'm looking on that url
<wirechief> they are finding these problems go back a long time
<wirechief> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/xserver-xorg-video-intel/%2Bbug/359392&ei=7rTzSbPRJpCAtgPSiNT3Cg&sig2=ee9RKb56yzNbrR8p54wVfw&usg=AFQjCNERTvpsCPoGzV36R6kZdGbT3_1npQ
<KiRiLoS> i am using 9.04 with nvidia drivers and kwin is a bit sluggish,any solutions for that?
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: check launchpad bugs for nividia
<KiRiLoS> wirechief, so this is actually a bug,there's no fix for that ?
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: well you really need to read the descriptions of the bugs being reported and see if there is a similar one
<KiRiLoS> wirechief, do u have a link?That would be really helpfull :D
<wirechief> https://bugs.launchpad.net/  is a good starting point
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: then just search on that site
<KiRiLoS> This is so wrong :/ everything worked great on Gnome and i thought i should give a try to KDE and so far kwin is just a pin in my ass :/
<wirechief> KiRiLoS:  lots of people having issues with kde4 yet me included
<wirechief> and a memory hog
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: using over 1gb of memory of my 2 gb
<KiRiLoS> wirechief, i am really thinking of going back to Gnome now that's early,maybe i should try out kde sometime later :/
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: what i did was get ubuntu, then install kde, i can switch between the two when i want and keep getting the updates
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: i did not get Kubuntu, just kde and its basically the same then.
<KiRiLoS> good for you wirechief , i thought a clean instal would be better!I wanted to try out KDE for months now and i just thought i should wait for jaunty for a clean install
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: well thats good strategy.
<KiRiLoS> yeah,but it seems that it didnt work out that good :P
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: i have dual booting with other distros so mainly i only test ubuntu and kde
<KiRiLoS> anyway,i'll think about it,maybe i'll go back to gnome,although apart from kwin everything else seems great in KDE
<wirechief> KiRiLoS:  the one thing i have not tried and that is to get gnome once i had Kubuntu...you would thing that would work the same way
<KiRiLoS> The funny thing is that i wanted to try out KDE mainly cuz of kwin i thought compiz is too buggy :P
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: well compiz blacklists intel graphics now and has users outraged
<KiRiLoS> oh really?
<wirechief> yes
<wirechief> if i enable it, my system will freeze
<wirechief> so compiz is blacklisted for me.
<geek_> KiRiLoS: its more that... they haven't fixed it in two years
<wirechief> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<wirechief> they are finding it in Fedora too
<Nubuntu> hi all, having some trouble here with adobe flash. The apt-get command that I run in terminal seems to do nothing. Some with synaptic when i try to get flash non fre. Anyone have suggestions?
<wirechief> going back about 2 yrs  now.
<KiRiLoS> anyway,i guess i'm gonna go back to gnome with a clean install afterall,i just gotta choose bfr i start to install/configure every single program i use
<wirechief> KiRiLoS: good luck
<KiRiLoS> i guess i'll check KDE in the next release :P 9.10
<KiRiLoS> but i feel so dissapointed :P i was really looking forward to trying out KDE!
<Nubuntu> anyone got any suggestions about intslling adobe non free flash plugin for firefox?
<geek_> Nubuntu: add the medibuntu repos
<Nubuntu> <geek_> somehow I knew that...
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Flash is in Medibuntu
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<geek_> package should be flashplugin-nonfree
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's in multiverse
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> what's lpia?
<Dragnslcr> Dunno offhand
<Nubuntu> hey geek, I added medibuntu, did the apt retreval for non free flash, and I still get nothin. The file is in the repo. It just deosnt seem o be installing
<Nubuntu> I found a fix for this about two days but i forgot it already
<lvs> hello. anyone else having trouble installing or getting to work the proprietary drivers for nvidia on jaunty?
<Nubuntu> Oh dude
<Nubuntu> I had that yesterday, look for 180 proprietary drivers in synaptic after you add restricted repos
<lvs> ok i'll try that
<Nubuntu> nvidia you might need the 17x series, im not sure wuch nvidia driver you need, i just know how to get them
<Nubuntu> so any suggestions about flash?
<toker> join #ubuntu
<MushroomKingdom> Heh, I just blew my parents minds with the cube desktop effect
<KiRiLoS> wirechief, i just thought of something,what if i used compiz on kde?Maybe that would solve my prob!
<bendodge> after upgrading to 9.04 Audacity 1.3.7 will not open FLAC files! i tried downloading 1.3.5 from the intrepid repo, but still no cheese. this is very serious for me, so i would be very grateful for any help
<Nubuntu> cant get flash non free to install, help
<jpedroza1> I was running into this problem with 8.10 and had thought it would be fixed in 9.04, but it still has the same issue. I have set guidancepowermanager to Do nothing if my battery reaches critical level. I do this because it runs for 3 minutes on a fully charged battery (that lasts 4 hours under Vista) and then suspends. The problem is that it still suspends, even if I tell it to Do Nothing. Is there a better power manager I can 
<toker> I'm having an issue.. I just upgraded my system to Jaunty  and now I can't get FireFox to add a security exception for localhost:10000  It says. "localhost:1000 uses an invalid security certificate The certificate is not trusted because it is self signed. ( Error Code: Sec_error_untrusted_issuer)   before it always gave me the option of adding an exception but now it doesn't   can someone tell me how to add an exception?  thanks
<bendodge> toker: try going into Options, then Advanced
<bendodge> toker: then Encryption and click View Certificates
<bendodge> toker: then go into the Servers tab and click Add Exception
<toker> bendodge: thanks for the tip.. got it now..
<toker> wish they'd set that back to the way it was..
<toker> :)
<bendodge>  toker: np
<bendodge>  toker: i hadn't noticed the change
<bendodge>  toker: maybe it's a protect-users-from-themselves thing
<toker> kinda freaked me out for a second.
<toker> and since I have never had to add one manually before.. I had no clue how to do it.. HA HA HA
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a different package manager in Jaunty?
<bendodge> i really, really need to be able to open FLAC in audacity
<astrolite> why not convert FLAC -> wav, edit, then convert wav -> FLAC?
<bendodge> how am i going to convert FLAC to wav?
<bendodge> this probably isn't the best place to get support for this problem
<astrolite> there has to be tools for that
<bendodge> although it appears to be more-or-less jaunty's fault, since installing an old audacity package didn't fix it
<DurtDiggler> how do I change the size of a partition
<astrolite> anything from command-line tools to setting output from your media-player of choice to file instead of soundcard
<bendodge> true, but these are hour+ speech files
<bendodge> so anything sort of re-streaming is out
<jpedroza1> Does anything really work in this release? I can't open System Settings > Advanced > Service Manager because it complaines that it can't contact kded. If I try and run kded it just says Aborted and fails to launch. All I want to do is launch powerdevil. What a frustrating evening.
<bendodge> CLI tools should work though
<astrolite> bendodge: if you use for example xmms (i guess it's called audacious now), and set it to output to file, it won't do it in 1:1 timescale, it will do it as fast as your cpu permits
<astrolite> but it's easier to script i think
<astrolite> jpedroza1: i have encountered quite a few issues as well..
<astrolite> DurtDiggler: I think the easiest way is to use gparted.. i think there might be a qtparted or something like that for kde as well
<jpedroza1> astrolite: I had fewer issues in the Alpha releases.
<BluesKaj> bendodge , install soundkonverter
<jpedroza1> How the fsck do you start powerdevil?
<fwaokda> I just installed kubuntu within my regular ubuntu... but when i log out and login another session with kde I can't find where I can connect to a wireless AP at. can someone tell me where?
<astrolite> jpedroza1: ok. my display settings aren't stored properly when i have dual monitors, so i have to go into settings before it realizes that a new monitor is there.. i have had problems with the printer settings not being stored, damage sections not updating properly, the theme handling is broken..
<astrolite> jpedroza1: can't start it from console? (not running kde at the moment)
<BluesKaj> jpedroza1, sys settings/advanced/service manager
<astrolite> fwaokda: do you have knetworkmanager packet installed?
<fwaokda> astrolite, dont think so can i install it from within ubuntu?
<jpedroza1> astrolite: Looks like I was missing a bunch of kdebase debs. Now that they are installed I can get into Service Manager and see powerdevil as running.
<astrolite> fwaokda: yes, use your packet-manager of choice, the packet is named: knetworkmanager
<astrolite> jpedroza1: ok, so broken dependencies.. i've had that problem when going kubuntu->ubuntu and ubuntu->kubuntu
<astrolite> never had that on a fresh install of either though
<fwaokda> astrolite, okay and one more thing... is there a way to have my kde apps to only show up in my kde menu and not also in my applications menu in gnome?
<astrolite> fwaokda: it is possible, i however, do not know how.
<fwaokda> okay thanks well let me see if the network manager installed correctly thanks again! :)
<astrolite> gnome and kde use their own system for handling this, but i don't know what compatibility layers are there and what is packaged
<gwhip_> i lose my wireless connection when resuming from "suspend to ram" ??
<gundam_rx78nt1> Have they found a fix for connecting to a wpa-eap network?  I can't connect to my university's network since I upgraded and I can't find an answer anywhere online.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: I don't know the details, but I was under the impression NM 0.7.x supported that
<gundam_rx78nt1> I tried all day today to get it working at the university with my intel 3945 card (iwl3945)
<gundam_rx78nt1> It failed.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: mmm
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can connect to wep and wpa-tkip
<gundam_rx78nt1> with no problems, it's the wpa-peap that fails.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: wpa-psk, you mean
<gwhip_> i lose my wireless connection when resuming from "suspend to ram" ?? anyone know why
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, sorry.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: this isn't the answer you want, but have you looked into using wpa_supplicant directly?
<xjjk> and bypassing NetworkManager
<gundam_rx78nt1> Not really but if it will work... then so be it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> That really detracts from the "experience" they boasted...
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: look at /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant/README*modes*
<xjjk> and http://samat.org/weblog/20061122-connecting-to-the-columbia-medical-centers-athens-wifi-network-with-linux.html
<gundam_rx78nt1> I even tried using wicd and it failed.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok.
<xjjk> that configuration worked great for me with my university's wireless
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: I've not used wicd... but I don't think any of these GUIs support advanced wireless encryption stuff
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I will look at those and try it again on monday...
<xjjk> though at the low-level, it's all there
<xjjk> and works *great*
<gundam_rx78nt1> thanks xjjk.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: does your unversity's wireless authenticate with certificate or login/password?
<gundam_rx78nt1> login password
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: OK... my config should be *very* similar to whatever you'll need, AFAIK
<xjjk> may need to change a cipher or something
<xjjk> I used it for years with an Intel 4965
<gundam_rx78nt1> Great. I am out of here. SQL project to finish.  Thanks xjjk. That is  your site?
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> Nice work.  Take care.
<xjjk> gundam_rx78nt1: thanks, take care and good luck
<MushroomKingdom> Oh ha ha. I keep on forgetting to add 'install' right after 'apt-get' Silly me..
<draik_> Is there a fix for lowering the CPU % of plasma?
<reinis> keyboard inputs suddenly stopped working, and I think I hit some stupid key combo
<reinis> halp
<BluesKaj> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<reinis> okay, I restarted the OS and the keyboard works again
<reinis> also, why the f**k can't Kubuntu remember the screen resolution I set
<reinis> I have to set it again every time I reboot
<reinis> to be precise, I have to enter the config screen, because it's set as soon as I do that
<reinis> so retarded
<bendodge_> what's the command to re-enable ctrl + alt + bcksps
<astrolite> dontzap or something
<dsmith_> reinis: kubuntu does that to me as well
<JontheEchidna> bendodge_: System Settings -> Display, there is a checkbox
<bendodge_> thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<bendodge_> fyi, the CLI is dontzap --disable
<bendodge_> (from the KSudo prompt)
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<reinis> oh! and Plasma Workspace now crashed
<reinis> because I was freaking resizing the taskbar
<reinis> that's what I call stable
<reinis> what the hell, the text in the taskbar became larger after ir restarted
<reinis> it's an inconsistent freaking piece of shit
<reinis> and text in Dolphin did the opposite and is smaller now
 * reinis marvels at the software engineering masterpiece that this thing obviously is
<ken> reines, what hardware are you running
<reinis> ken: VMware Workstation 6.5
<reinis> wanted to see if it's good enough to put on a real machine
<ken> kubuntu or vmware
<reinis> the former, obviously
<reinis> vmware works very well
<fwaokda> how can i turn down visual settings to improve performance in kde?
<bendodge_> ok, i had Audacity doing a large file operation and went upstairs
<reinis> oh brilliant, now I have visual glitches showing
<bendodge_> i came back and X was at login
<reinis> the OS is basically crapping itself
<bendodge_> i lost all my settings
<bendodge_> (plasma settings)
<bendodge_> can i get it back?
<bendodge_> i have not shut X down properly since
<reinis> bendodge_: no, it's a piece of shit.
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bendodge_> even though this is frustrating :P
<bendodge_> so all i can do is re-set up all my plasmoids?
<sachin_kumar> hi all
<draik_> I'm trying to create a backup and Jaunty keeps failing when accessing my external HDD and alternate internal HDD. It does a very small amount of the xfer and then I have nothing.
<doleyb> fwaokda_: system settings, desktop, special effects
<DurtDiggler> how do I create a file in root
<miklcct> sudo touch file
<sd32> i just discovered "gnome do", veerrry cool!
<sd32> oops, wrong chat
<DurtDiggler> hey what's the name of the grub loader file
<DurtDiggler> and where is it
<DurtDiggler> like ntldr or grldr
<DurtDiggler> where can I find it
<miklcct> '/boot/grub/stage1'
<DurtDiggler> I need to chainload to it from grub4dos
<DurtDiggler> ok thanks
<fen_> im using kubuntu on a laptop with an intel 965gm display adapter, how do enable terminal transparency and compositing?
<miklcct> fen_: Are you using the 'intel' driver?
<fen_> im familiar with xorg, but my xorg.conf is nearly blank and dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg gave no option for driver selection
<fen_> Section "Device"
<fen_>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<fen_> EndSection
<miklcct> Open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then add driver "intel" in section "device"
<DurtDiggler> how do I get root access when using the file manager
<miklcct> DurtDiggler: try 'kdesudo dolphin'
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to install Kubuntu from SD card?
<DurtDiggler> miklcct: how do I get it to always open like that
<fen_> is there a kde equivelant of software sources?
<doleyb> fen_: What sources do you mean?
<doleyb> fen_: maybe you want KPackKit or adept
<miklcct> DurtDiggler: You must run this command to get root access in file manager.
<pteague> is there some trick to getting the icons to stay in the menu?  i go in & set the icon via the menu editor, click save, exit the menu editor, re-enter the menu editor & no icon... & no icon in my kmenu either
<binskipy2u> anyone start with Ubuntu w/gnome and go and add KDE , and if so, any stability and/or performance issues?
<doleyb> binskipy2u: there's no problem with that really.
<binskipy2u> and whats the diference from installing KDE or kubuntu-desktop?
<binskipy2u> i have af inely tuned 9.04 install now, but i like kde also and many things about it
<Josh__> I just upgraded to Jaunty and KDE 4.2 and my mouse (Logitech Cordless MX Laser) has been spotty at best. The cursor moves properly, but I can only click a limited number of places - (I can launch Firefox from the Quick Launch, but I can't click any links in firefox, I can right click on the desktop, and use the menu, but virtually nothing else. I thought it was a KDE issue because it seemed...
<Josh__> ...to work in gnome, but then I had the same problems in gnome. I thought I may have had some broken packages, but I just D/L'd the iso for 9.04 and used the live CD with the same results. Is this just an incompatibility with this mouse, or is there something I'm missing?
<doleyb> Josh__: yeah sounds like your mouse settings are a bit off (like imps2 vs ps2), have you tried another mouse?
<k4ever> hi all.  i have a legacy ati card (x600).  is there a 9.04 repository to get the legacy fglrx driver?
<DurtDiggler> I chainloaded to stage1 and it brought me to a grub command prompt
<jussi01> Josh__: curious - I have the a MX mouse which works fine
<DurtDiggler> how do I get it to read the menu.lst file
<DurtDiggler> like it would If I booted to that drive
<Josh__> doleyb - unfortunately no, I took my spare in to the office, so i'm left w/out a backup here
<doleyb> Josh__: Well you should need to have more mices, they are cheap and small.  get ems
<doleyb> Josh__: Then u can install MPX, and have 2 mices on one screen.
<fen_> hmm ok i have glxinfo saying direct rendering: yes but konsole still wont do transparent terminals
<fen_> is there something i have to turn on to enable compositing?
<Josh__> doleyb: lol I'm not that co-ordinated! Think it could be conflict with something else I have hooked up?
<DurtDiggler> how do I allow root logins
<jussi01> !root | DurtDiggler
<ubottu> DurtDiggler: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: we dont support root logins, sorry.
<DurtDiggler> haha
<DurtDiggler> what
<jussi01> !supportroot | DurtDiggler
<ubottu> DurtDiggler: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<DurtDiggler> haha
<fen_> never mind i found the problem, i right clicked on the title bar and enabled desktop effects
<k4ever> i need some help with installing the legacy ati fglrx driver.  the open source driver does not do what i need.
<DurtDiggler> some poeple use linux as a utility
<DurtDiggler> it's not that big of a deal
<doleyb> DurtDiggler: why do you want a root log in?
<DurtDiggler> I want access to anything I need whenever I need it
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: Im sure you can find the info on google, but we dont support it here.
<DurtDiggler> simple as that
<DurtDiggler> ok then
<k4ever> DurtDiggler: you can do that with sudo.  it gives you power user rights
<DurtDiggler> I didn't see any place to put "sudo" when using the file manager
<k4ever> open a terminal, then type sudo dolphin and then hit enter
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> kdesudo dolphin
<DurtDiggler> no thanks
<DurtDiggler> that was a bit ridiculous
<jussi01> However, I beleive the option to have a root dolphin is coming soon.
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: If you like, you can make a shortcut to root dolphin in your menu
<DurtDiggler> I know and Ill be doing this for like 100 things over time
<DurtDiggler> I use linux as a utility I don't have time to sit and become a linux expert
<reinis> DurtDiggler: you suck
<DurtDiggler> not that I have a problem with that but Im using it as a utility for other project I'm working on
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: not only are you endangering your own safety, but you are opening your machine up to being used as a zombie for other attacks.
<DurtDiggler> those projects are just higher on my list of things to learn :)
<DurtDiggler> really
<DurtDiggler> amazing
<DurtDiggler> even whle it's not booted up
<reinis> DurtDiggler: learn basic Unix skills or shut up
<theuser1> my dyndns.com ddclient is not running and giving the following errors. http://pastebin.com/m18274ac6 can any one help please ?
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: really, is it that hard to enter a password every now and then?
<jussi01> reinis: please keep it civil
<DurtDiggler> I didn't see where to enter the password on the file editor
<DurtDiggler> but why is everybody taking this so personal I jsut asked a question haha
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: Ok, all we need to do is creat a root dolphn shortcut - its quite simple
<reinis> DurtDiggler: because I'm frustrated by kubuntu sucking so much
<DurtDiggler> ok thanks
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: however, you need to understand not to use it for everything - only things that need root
<reinis> DurtDiggler: just enable the root login and use that
<DurtDiggler> haha yeah
<reinis> don't listen to jussi01, you don't have to be anal about security for a dev box
 * reinis raises eyebrow
<reinis> how did I part without parting?
<jussi01> I removed you
<DurtDiggler> reinis exactly
<jussi01> DurtDiggler: its up to you what you do, but please dont ask here for a root password
<reinis> I'm surprised that irssi closed that window
<DurtDiggler> honestly all I want to do is get my damn grub4dos to boot to this linux system incase I need it for a utility sometine
<DurtDiggler> sometime*
<reinis> assholes shouldn't be able to close my windows because I don't have logging and so destroys the info there
<DurtDiggler> and right now I need it to resize an openwrt partition on a CF card
<reinis> which I might like to keep
<DurtDiggler> that's it
<theuser1> how can i make a file app to run everytime on system boot ?
<miklcct> theuser1: add it to /etc/init.d and /etc/rc?.d
<theuser1> miklcct:  i have to add it in both?
<miklcct> Sorry, you should add it in /etc/rc.local
<jussi01> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<theuser1> miklcct:  how. just copy past the file there ?
<miklcct> Add the command you should run there.
<geovanny> i need help with my printer
<geovanny> i don't now how instal th scan
<miklcct> geovanny: Is it a HP printer?
<geovanny> not is a epson cx5600
<geovanny> i now instal the driver in ubuntu x86 but i don't know in ubuntu x64
<jussi01> geovanny: how did you install it in x86?
<geovanny> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/69308 her say how install
<Newbumz> Hi all!
<sandokan> hello
<Newbumz> So I upgraded to 9.04 and am still scratching my head.  My new confusion can some one point me to a how-to about making amarok look like it did in 8.10.. I mean the new UI for it is just awfull.
<sebr> Anybody seen this error?
<sebr> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/ttf-japanese-mincho.ttf corrupt: missing newline after update_mode
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> I've just realized since the upgrade to jaunty, my audio isn't full duplex anymore...could anyone point me to where I'd find the checkbox to activate that?
<RurouniJones> What is the debconf command to change the license prompts (from java for example) from KDE to dialog etc?
<RurouniJones> !debconf
<ubottu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<RurouniJones> Oooh crap, that wasn't the command I wanted to run
<DurtDiggler> k that was easy enough
<DurtDiggler> :)
<JohanSJA> when we install an application, it will install its dependencies as well, so how do we remove an applications with it dependencies as well?
<p_quarles> JohanSJA: depends on which program you're using for package management; with apt, you can run apt-get autoremove
<JohanSJA> p_quarles: thanks, it is ok for me to use the terminal
<JohanSJA> as long as there is a way
<JohanSJA> so i don't have to track everything all the time
<yaa_> good morning :)
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me with a fairly serious kubuntu issue?
<SandGorgon> i suddenly lost sound in kubuntu... this happened after a suspend/resume - any suggestions on how should i debug this ?
<PROject-Emerald> Happens to me all the time =\
<SandGorgon> PROject-Emerald: you mean losing sound after suspend?
<PROject-Emerald> Losing sound after suspend, hibernate, and prolonged Kubuntu use
<SandGorgon> damn.. is there a bug for this - i sure would like to file one
<PROject-Emerald> Also, my Kubuntu spazzed out after about an hour of Kubuntu use my Kubuntu locks up and I'm not able to click on ANYTHING.
<PROject-Emerald> It all freezes and I'm forced to manually restart.
<PROject-Emerald> EG power-button
<PROject-Emerald> Thus losing all of my data.
<SandGorgon> PROject-Emerald: hmm... that happened to me once - thought it was a one-off incident
<PROject-Emerald> It happens to me every hour or so.
<SandGorgon> what does dmesg say ? or /var/log/messages
<Drizzt321> I just installed kubuntu yesterday (wiped ubuntu 8.10, trying out KDE) and I have no sound. I made sure that the PCM and Master were all maxed in alsamixer, but still nothing. Any ideas?
<doleyb> Drizzt321: is you jaunty?  consider removing pulseaudio package
<Drizzt321> doleyb: no, this is 9.10
<Drizzt321> doleyb: err...9.04
<Drizzt321> sorry
<doleyb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Drizzt321> and the pulseaudio package is not installed
<Drizzt321> ah, yea, sorry, I keep forgetting which code name is which release
<doleyb> I guess you don't accidently have alsamixer MM
<Drizzt321> alsamixer MM?
<Drizzt321> doleyb: oh, no, I don't have it muted
<Drizzt321> This is on a laptop with the built in intel-hda chipset. I've tried cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (with volume turned down somewhat), but i get nothing out of the speakers
<Drizzt321> doleyb: interesting, my user wasn't in the audio group by default
<default> Hey guys.  In Jaunty, where is the setting to stop the session from locking after a certain amount of time?
<draik_> default: System Settings
<draik_> default: There are 2 sections
<default> OK...
<draik_> default: Display has one, the other is in Advanced tab, then Power Management
<draik_> default: May also want to check Desktop > Screen Saver
<default> draik_: hmmm... nothing is set to lock session, but it does anyway...
<Drizzt321> no luck :(   I still don't have sound
<Rohan_SM> Hello ppl is the KDE probs solved ? is it safe to migrate fm Ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<default> draik_: i turned off "Suspend after 15 minutes".  I hope this works!
<Drizzt321> Rohan_SM: well, so far I'm loving KDE4...except for the fact that I have no sound on my system, anywhere
<Rohan_SM> no with new release is it ok bcoz I had few stablity issues
<Rohan_SM> it was performing poorly on my dear old P4
<draik_> Drizzt321: I was going to say before you left... I had the same issue. Turned out that I had PCM at 0%. Check it.
<Drizzt321> draik_: thanks, but thats not my problem :(
<Drizzt321> one of the first things I checked
<Rohan_SM> I guess I ll give it a go in next week
<Drizzt321> ok, that was really weird
<Drizzt321> somehow the master got muted
<draik_> Drizzt321: Got audio now?
<Drizzt321> draik_: yea
<draik_> :)
<Drizzt321> I distinctly remember that the master was un-muted, and still wasn't getting any sound
<Drizzt321> and then I just checked, and magically it was muted
<Drizzt321> although...this time I did check with sudo, instead of just running it as my normal use
<Drizzt321> user*
<draik_> My issue is that this laptop has high CPU from /usr/bin/plasma. My desktop, for no aparent reason, disconnects itself from my network.
<Drizzt321> youch
<draik_> Upon someone's suggestion, I'm going to make a backup and then reinstall 9.04 as a fresh copy as opposed to the upgrades I've done over the past few years.
<draik_> Tonight, I am just making backups. I work tomorrow so I may just lay the foundation of the install before heading out to work, then start my package upgrades when I get home.
<Drizzt321> yea, probably best
<Drizzt321> I just backed and wiped my 8.04->8.10 stock ubuntu install
<Drizzt321> to install this
<draik_> For some odd reason, external HDD was disappearing so backup there was null. Tried alternate internal HDD, but that failed too while the drive was still mounted (go figure).
<draik_> Can't SSH when the computer decides to crap out on the network connectivity.
<draik_> So, I'm burning out a bunch of my DVDs. I'm glad I bought a 100-pack spindle yesterday. Had only a handful or so left from the last 100-pack spindle.
<Drizzt321> wow, thats just weird
<Drizzt321> you could always boot from the live install cd
<Drizzt321> and backup that way onto external hdd
<draik_> True
<draik_> But there isn't much on there so the 'borrowed' DVDs have to get burned either way
<Drizzt321> ah, ok
<Drizzt321> anyway, off to watch my video :)
<Drizzt321> good luck!
<Bryan_Sierra> Hey, how the heck do you turn off this stupid eye candy?
<RurouniJones> System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects
<RurouniJones> and for future note: You are more likely to get help by not calling things "stupid" or any other insulting adjectives
<doleyb> You're asking him to dishonestly supress feedback and be less informative.
<Bryan_Sierra> I don't seem to have a "System Settings" either in the new or old Application Launcher Menu, nor the
<Bryan_Sierra> - nor the
<RurouniJones> Computer tab in the new launcher
<RurouniJones> It should be at the top
<Bryan_Sierra> Ah. Thank you very much.
<Bryan_Sierra> Just never been a huge fan of eye candy. At any rate, thanks ^_^
<RurouniJones> np
<Bryan_Sierra> Okay, now how do I turn off the sound that plays any time a notification window pops up?
<RurouniJones> Ah yes, that drove me nuts as well
<RurouniJones> System settings -> Notifications
<RurouniJones> Choose your event source and the n otification then disable the sound aspect
<Bryan_Sierra> Hmm, I don't think thats a kde sound though :o. It sounds kind of like a drum.
<J550> Hi, can somebody please tell me how I could remove this? http://paralines.net/nouveau/kde4.png
<Lugia010719d1> Hi. I have kubuntu 8.10 and my adept-updater offers me the upgrade to 9.04... Is it recommended? Is 9.04 stable and reliable? And will i lose any desktop settings like plasmoids with updating or will it case some apps incompatibility?
<doleyb> Lugia010719d1: I suggest you upgrade at some time... maybe wait a few days until more people have used 9.04.  One application that I've seen loses setup is Amarok.
<doleyb> Lugia010719d1: But there are various real improvements to 9.
<doleyb> And you can read the release notes from the topic
<RurouniJones> J550: I am not sure you can.
<ubuntu> 56
<J550> RurouniJones : Thanks. And do you think I am the only one bugged by this?
<RurouniJones> It was annoying for me too, I like having my plasmoids in the corners
<J550> You can move it.
<RurouniJones> Oh yea
<RurouniJones> Heh, didn't notice
<doleyb> That corner shape is called the "cashew".
<doleyb> I am cursed to have two cashews on my desktop at once!
<J550> I have dual screen but only have one, how did you get that?
<Lugia010719d1> ok thanks
<doleyb> J550: Well I switched to dual screens in lower rez, then I switched back.  Now I have one in the proper corner, and one where the corner was on the lower rez.  Both are live and separately clickable.
<J550> Wow, pretty annoying.
<doleyb> It would be worse if I ever clicked at the desktop for any purpose.
<harolddong> amarok 2 is the default in 9.04 so once you get over that its pretty nice
<J550> But since I now know this thin is called casew I Googled it. And it apppeard that you can remove it.
<bendodge> nvm what I said about Audacity and FLAC earlier. reinstalling Aud. and restarting fixed it. it still shouldn't have done that to begin with though.
<Bryan_Sierra> Hey, I have an interesting situation. I'm using KDE, but for whatever reason, I'm getting UBUNTU sounds whenever I press a button.
<CoJaBo> What are the minimum disk space requirements for Kubuntu?
<comfanter> I only use 5 GB,because I have windows and ubuntu8.04
<Chr|s> How do I install kubuntu along side ubuntu? sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<CoJaBo> comfanter: Does it run well with 5GB, and how much free space do you have?
<comfanter> Yes,it works quite well,67% is used
<comfanter> I've downloaded some software,like gcc,cokeblocks,etc
<CoJaBo> comfanter: Ok, thanks!
<PSiL0> quick question, I've done it before (in fact, two days ago) but I forgot.  How do I get partially translucent titlebars in kde 4.2.2?
<Prabz> Hi I recently upgraded to jaunty, I'm unable to hibernate
<Prabz> Can anybody help me to get hibernate working on my kubuntu jaunty machine?
<PSiL0> nevermind.. found it..
<comfanter> I use eva to login QQ,but it stoped at 82%,anyone can help?
<CoJaBo> Has anyone had any instability problems with Kubuntu 9.04?
<horia_> my computer froze two hours ago
<horia_> that was the only time it happened in kubuntu
<horia_> 9.04
<beer_> good moring
<horia_> morning
<beer_> I was wondering if it is possebly to have 2 desktop on 2 screen with kubuntu 9.04 with a nvidia card? I know it was broken in 8.10 but have it been fixed?
<Chr|s> just installed kubuntu-desktop along side with ubuntu, but I'm unable to login to kubuntu
<Prabz> hi, what is the command to lock the screen in kubuntu?
<CoJaBo> "An internal syster:A problem that we were no"
<CoJaBo> Uh, 9.04 _is_ release quality, isn't it? o_O
<Muzer> Is there a way of making a .deb package when make install is not available (ie you give the app a list of the files it needs to include, then fill in the details as normal)?
<CoJaBo> what package do I need to install to get Firefox?
<harolddong> package name = firefox
<Muzer> heh
<DurtDiggler> every time I use gparted to resize a partition on my CF card it looks like it's doing something at first then it just sits there with that little animation going forever
<DurtDiggler> and never ends
<DurtDiggler> does this thing resize partitins
<DurtDiggler> partitions
<gmohea> Hey all. I don't get on the #kubuntu IRC very often... but I just upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty today. I freakin' love it! I haven't felt this passionate for an upgrade in a long time.
<gmohea> I just felt that I have to tell someone
<gmohea> I had some lag issues in Intrepid that Jaunty seemed to have corrected.
<Prabz> gmohea, it's not all that rosy after all
<Prabz> Hibernate doesn't work for instance...
<gmohea> I tend not to use hibernate... so I wouldn't have noticed that.
<gmohea> Any other problems? I have seen nothing but improvements in the last 12 hours
<Prabz> it does work from the command line though
<Prabz> after installing uswsusp
<Prabz> and running the command "sudo s2disk"
<Prabz> but then, there remains the problem of integrating this command with the hibernate menu
<devilsadvocate> gmohea: what graphics do you have?
<skierpage> I've misspent 6 years of Windows XP blah-ness.  Kubuntu 9.04 is amazing compared to it.  Well done y'all!
<gmohea> I am running on an old IBM ThinkPad laptop with an Intel integrated graphics card and running Compiz
<Peace-> gimp+wacom+arecordmydesktop+kubuntu+kdenlive = all what i need
<devilsadvocate> gmohea: compiz? are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<gmohea> Kubuntu
<Prabz> gmohea, and there's also the problem of security: resuming after hibernate doesn't lock the system....
<devilsadvocate> gmohea: kubuntu (kde) does not use compiz ..
<Peace-> yes you can use compiz devilsadvocate
<Muzer> There's just no point any more
<devilsadvocate> Peace-: why would you want to ? :)
<Peace-> instead of kde effects
<Muzer> since kwin in virtually all respects is just as good
<Peace-> devilsadvocate: something like zoom desktoo works better
<devilsadvocate> gmohea: can you check and tell me what your cpu usage on idle is like?
<Prabz> Muzer, but there's no desktop cube in kwin, is there?
<Muzer> there is in KDE4
<Peace-> gmohea:  have u problem with intel card ? slow effects? there is a solution for that
<Muzer> sorry
<Muzer> 4.2
<Prabz> Muzer , ok how to get it ,
<Peace-> gmohea:anywy problem with intel card can be solved with this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<gmohea> I have gotten used to Compiz... I just like it. It is not so much slow effects as a bit of a lag. But since I have upgraded, I noticed the lag is gone.
<devilsadvocate> Peace-: i do. he's happy with it. im trying to determine the source of my issue
<devilsadvocate> Peace-: downgrading to the old driver did not help. it pushed cpu usage up from 50% to 95%
<Prabz> Muzer, i have kde 4.2.2
<Peace-> gmohea: read this article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Muzer> Prabz: KDE --> Computer --> System settings
<gmohea> Reading... BRB
<Muzer> Desktop --> All Effects
<Muzer> tick the one(s) you wnat
<Muzer> press apply
<Peace-> devilsadvocate: in that tutorial is said not every graphic card can use old driver .
<skierpage> In Kubuntu, Help brings up KDE Help Center.  Is there any (K)ubuntu help/documentation?
<Muzer> as with compiz, you need to have supporting hardware and the proprietary drivers if it is NVIDIA or ATi
<devilsadvocate> Peace-, so i am still without a solution
<skierpage> scratch that, I see "Kubuntu documents" at the top of KDE Help.  No worries!
<Firefishe> hey skierpage :)
<toby_> I've just upgraded to 9.04 and my "task manager" widget doesn't work any more, so I can't see apps on the task bar
<toby_> Just see a red cross, "unknown widget"
<Peace-> devilsadvocate: wait is for the stongest
<gmohea> Peace-: read the article... but I am seeing an improvement over Intrepid, not a degredation.
<Muzer> toby_: Try readding it?
<Peace-> gmohea: there are 2 ways. the first keep the new driver
<toby_> Muzer: Yes, I tried that to no avail. I also tried making a new panel at the top of the screen but I get the same red cross
<Peace-> gmohea: they are faster than older one on 2D
<Peace-> gmohea: but they sucks on 3D
<Peace-> gmohea: the second way is install the old driver , nice in 2D nice in 3D
<gmohea> I'm not a gamer, the only 3D effect that I use is the Cube, and that is rendering fine
<Peace-> gmohea: keep the new driver
<Peace-> and wait
<Peace-> or you could use debian
<Peace-> xD
<gmohea> It's what I'ma gonna do.
<gmohea> Debian? I switched to Kubuntu for a reason   : )
<Peace-> gmohea: i know i know but debian it's faster
 * Peace- has compiled the kernel and kde is on 232 mb
<pjillip41> anyone know how to setup virtualbox at all
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pjillip41> thanks
<gmohea> I've played with Debian... and was underwhelmed by it. I have a good set-up with Kubuntu.
<Peace-> debian+kde4.2.2 it's faster
<Peace-> because of kernel
<CoJaBo> What do I need to install to get compiz effects?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Muzer> CoJaBo: Or use kwin's effects
<Peace-> and another package tha i don't remember
<Muzer> kwin has almost as many effects as compiz
<Muzer> and kwin is installed by default, more integrated and easier to configure
<CoJaBo> Muzer: Wheres that at?
<alizee> ^^
<Muzer> Just press KDE --> Computer --> System Settings --> Desktop --> Tick "Enable desktop effects" --> Click the "All effects" tab
<Muzer> tick what you want, then press apply
<Muzer> note that, as with compiz, you need supporting hardware, and if it is NVIDIA or ATi, you need the proprietary drivers.
<alizee> do you speak french?
<Peace-> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Peace-> et voilà lol
<alizee> xD
<alizee> c'est ou ici?
<CoJaBo> Muzer: The card is intel. Also Compiz has a settings manager that has a vast amount of settings, that is what I'm looking for.
<Muzer> CoJaBo: Well, that is kwin's settings manager. If there isn't what you want, then yeah, install compiz.
<Muzer> but kwin's effects are enough for most people to be a compiz replacement
<Peace-> i have both :)
<Muzer> I'm not sure if intel cards work, but if they work with compiz, I assume they will.
<gmohea> I have Compiz installed... I like it better than kwin, and I am running an Intel card. Compiz works great
<Muzer> I just find that compiz doesn't integrate very well
<Peace-> wtf but i can rotate the cube with the middle mouse button
<Peace-> with kwin
<Peace-> how did you get it?
<Muzer> when I used it, a few apps were glitchy, and the logon screen didn't fade nicely to the main desktop (like with kwin)
<Peace-> compiz it's heavier than kwin effets that is sure
<CoJaBo> Compiz seems to be installed, but the settings manager is not there. Is there anything else I need for the settings manager?
<Peace-> CoJaBo: just a second
<Peace-> CoJaBo: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Lynoure> Is there an Amarok 2.1 beta packaged for Kubuntu anywhere?
<harolddong> search the ppas
<CoJaBo> Peace-: Ok, trying to install that with kpackagekit gives the error "A problem that we were no"   ...?
<Lynoure> The standard version has broken podcast features and broken last.fm scrobbling.
<Peace-> CoJaBo: sudo apt-get install stuff
<harolddong> last.fm scrobbling works fine again for me in the beta but podcast functionality is even worse than in the last versionn
<CoJaBo> Peace-: Trying that now, looks like kpackagekit is still pretty buggy :/
<Peace-> CoJaBo: not here :)
<Peace-> CoJaBo: but yes it has some kind of problem
<Peace-> CoJaBo: it's new ... wait and be patient
<Lynoure> harolddong: I'm trying on http://ppa-search.appspot.com/search?search_key_word=amarok but the results are not at all informative. Is there some better search?
<harolddong> kpackagekit is sorta wonky I usually just use aptitude
<CoJaBo> Peace-: apt-get is saying that a dependancy "python-compizconfig" is not installable... Any suggestions?
<harolddong> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Peace-> CoJaBo: what did you done with your distro ?
<Peace-> CoJaBo: some kind of repository problem i guess
<CoJaBo> Not much so far. All repositories are default.
<dbglt> good morning
<Lynoure> harolddong: thanks, similarly non-informative results, but I already found something promising
<harolddong> overall I like the amarok 2.1 beta better than 2.02 but its ashame about the podcasting
<CoJaBo> Its a clean install too (an upgrade attempt failed horrifically).
<dbglt> just wondering if kubuntu/kde has a nice way to display the time quickly across different timezones?
<Peace-> CoJaBo: locate that python stuff
<dbglt> I remember in gnome clicking on the clock would open a drop down menu that showed the time, whether it was day or night and the weather
<dbglt> that was kind of nifty
<CoJaBo> Peace-: How?
<Peace-> CoJaBo: if you can't install it that means you have some kind of problem with repository
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gmohea> dbglt: The digital clock plasmoid has the ability to change the time zone through Preferences
<harolddong> Lynoure https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ppa
<B-Minus> kpackagekit is crashing a lot in 9.04
<B-Minus> or only on my pc ?
<dbglt> I'm actually at a loss. Now that I have setup kubuntu 9.04, I actually don't have anything that doesn't work to tweak :(
<dbglt> B-Minus: seems to work here
<B-Minus> yes it works but when i add/remove a source it crashes
<dbglt> B-Minus: will try it here too
<B-Minus> ok
<Peace-> B-Minus: i never seen it crashing , some time it blocks
<B-Minus> try adding a third party source
<dbglt> this new notification "kde needs you to install blah"
<B-Minus> or remove one
<dbglt> is amazing
<dbglt> yay for packagekit
<CoJaBo> kpackagekit=fail
<Peace-> install adept.
<dbglt> B-Minus: Got a spare third party source off the top of your head?
<Peace-> CoJaBo: it's not a fail it's a new software
<dbglt> I use adept to install stuff
<CoJaBo> I keep getting the error"A problem that we were no". :/
<dbglt> packagekit integration is decent though
<dbglt> and only improving, made some big leaps
<gmohea> It's almost 1:30 here on the West Coast. The coffee shop is about to close. I'm outta here.
<dbglt> gmohea: bye!
<B-Minus> dbglt: nope, but when you disable one it should crash too
<Peace-> gmohea: here in verona it's 10.28 am
<Peace-> xD
<B-Minus> not even remove
<JohnFlux> everytime I boot up I have to manually do "sudo modprobe ath_pci"  to get my network card to work
<Peace-> kde was re-written
<dbglt> B-Minus: interesting
<Peace-> rememeber that
<dbglt> 10:28 am in florence!
<JohnFlux> any ideas why this isn't done automatically?
<Peace-> JohnFlux: eas to fix
<JohnFlux> Peace-: cool
<Peace-> JohnFlux: sudo nano /etc/modules
<dbglt> B-Minus: heh just a sec, seems my dpkg is working
<gmohea> West Coast as in California... tootles all!
<Peace-> JohnFlux: then add ath_pci
<Peace-> JohnFlux: to the last line
<Peace-> one line one module
<Peace-> save exit and reboot
<JohnFlux> Peace-: done.  any idea why it isn't loaded automatically though?
<Peace-> you will se
<Peace-> JohnFlux: depends how you install it
<harolddong> does 9.04 not even come with adept?  I've been running it since the beta so adept is still there.  I assumed 9.04 just came with both
<Peace-> that is the madwifi driver
<dbglt> B-Minus: yep
<dbglt> crashes here
<JohnFlux> Peace-: ath_pci  is madwifi? ah
<B-Minus> heh
<dbglt> B-Minus: But oddly enough, enables the source
<dbglt> (or disables it)
<B-Minus> dbglt: indeed
<dbglt> software-properties-kde
<dbglt> that a kubuntu component?
<Peace-> JohnFlux: that is the madwifi driver ... and it's better than ath5k , the open driver for atheros wifi card
<JohnFlux> Peace-: yeah so I noticed.  I don't get any reception on the ath5k driver
<Peace-> JohnFlux: well it's not correct at all the driver works but i think it has some kind of problem with networkmanager
<dbglt> B-Minus: it's not packagekits fault
<Peace-> JohnFlux: infact if you write : sudo iwlist  wlan0 scan it shows you networks
<dbglt> B-Minus: packagekit doesn't crash, just the kubuntu part. Will file a bug
<Peace-> JohnFlux: but with ath_pci it works better so....
<B-Minus> dbglt: ok tnx
<Peace-> JohnFlux: i use that
<JohnFlux> Peace-: thanks.  I was using ndiswrapper, but upgrading to 9.04 didn't go that smoothly and broke it :-)
<Peace-> JohnFlux: look at this http://www.vimeo.com/4259951 it works perfectly
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> with a bad intel driver XD
<Peace-> graphic driver
<JohnFlux> :)
<sitaram> hi all; quick question (please no flames or discussion; just a simple yes/no will do): does kubuntu install mono for any reason by default.  I believe ubuntu does so I want to know if that's true for kubuntu also
<CoJaBo> Is there any thing else I can try to get the full compiz settings?
 * sitaram waves to JohnFlux 
<Peace-> sitaram: i think no
<Peace-> you need of mono only for moonlight i think
<Peace-> so you have to add some kind of repository for that
<inanimate> OK... So six months and 9.04 is out, and KNM still blows. Seriously?
<sitaram> Peace-: OK, sounds good...  (I guess I should try, but my bandwidth isn't that good for me to do a 700 MB download and then not use it :))
<sitaram> knm = knetworkmanager?
<Peace-> inanimate: what's your problem ?
<inanimate> 9.04 is still shipping the horribly broken beta version of KNetworkManager?
<Peace-> sitaram: i download a 700 mb in 12 minutes
<Peace-> xD
<sitaram> Peace-: you don't live in India :)
<dbglt> B-Minus: test something quick? Add a new random source (eg. deb http://google.com apple cake)
<Peace-> inanimate: i have no issue here with atheros madwifi and use plasmoidnetwrokmanager
<dbglt> B-Minus: then enable/disable it
<dbglt> B-Minus: (if it doesn't crash)
<Peace-> inanimate: with wpa2
<B-Minus> dbglt: ok will try now
<Peace-> sitaram: I live in italy
<sitaram> cool; used to be our country-in-law, as I like to call it ;-)
<B-Minus> dbglt: not crashing
<CoJaBo> KNetworkManager worked flawlessly for me on 9.04 (which is impressive considering in all previous versions none of the actions even did anything at all).
<dbglt> B-Minus: try enabling/disabling a different source. It only seems to crash for one of mine
<Peace-> sitaram: bah i dunno it's a country like the others with problems and good stuff
<inanimate> Peace-: Ah, plasmoid-network-manager is a lot better.
<inanimate> Sweet.
<B-Minus> dbglt: indeed, it keeps crashing on the middle one
<dbglt> B-Minus: the top one for me. Odd. Anything special about your middle one?
<dbglt> B-Minus: mine is the kubuntu install media
<Peace-> inanimate: if you want see here at the beginning you see how it works http://www.vimeo.com/4259951
<Peace-> inanimate: i have an fucking atheros ... one of the worse wifi card on my life
<Peace-> and it works
<B-Minus> dbglt: mine is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<inanimate> Peace-: You and me both...
<inanimate> Peace-: But you're using madwifi, eh? That was something I was never able to accomplish.
<dbglt> B-Minus: odd, that one works fine for me heh
<Peace-> inanimate: madwifi man
<Peace-> inanimate: atk5k sucks
<inanimate> I'm actually using ndiswrapper.
<Peace-> inanimate: you should use svn version because madwifi official relaase can be compiled
<geek_> Peace-: wierd. I got one secondhand, which woeks magivally
<geek_> at some point i need to work out how to do master mode tho
<inanimate> Huh... Well I should try that out at some point... Anything beats ndis.
<Peace-> madwifi works here perfectly
<Peace-> but you can use it without compile if
<Peace-> you try with sudo modprobe ath_pci
<inanimate> Yeah, ath_pci is the one that never worked.
<inanimate> I'll try it again though... Maybe 9.04 actually isn't broken.
<inanimate> Be back...
<Peace-> geek_: you mean ath5k?
<tzanger> good morning.  I accidentally downlaoded and installed ubuntu 9.10, when I wanted kubuntu.  Now figuring it was fine, I installed kubuntu-desktop and while I *do* have the kubuntu desktop now, knetworkmanager did not install.  I installed it manually but it still won't come up automatically.  if I start knetworkmanger manually it sees the wifi network and I can put in my key but it doesn't seem to try to connect.
<tzanger> did I miss some step along the line?
<dbglt> B-Minus: added a new bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/367209 - feel free to add anything I have left out
<B-Minus> dbglt: looks good, lets hope they find the bug
<yao_ziyuan> i found a bug but i don't know if i should file it under kde or vbox: enable a vbox virtual machine's "3D Acceleration" and start the vm (guest os: win xp), and then you will find dolphin and systemsettings' window title menus lose shadow.
<dbglt> tzanger: I use the plasma applet now.
<Peace-> tzanger: mmm kwalle is on?
<Peace-> tzanger: but 9.10 i think.... hehehhe
<Peace-> *kwallet
<inanimate> Well holy damn.
<inanimate> I can't believe I'm saying that madwifi is actually working.
<geek_> Peace-: well some kinda atheros card, running the standard driver jaunty comes with
<Peace-> geek_: but when i was on alpha4 it worked with ath5k
<Peace-> geek_: then i dunno why but with beta ti didn't work anymore i guess for a bug with networkmanager
<geek_> Peace-: i had some issues with the previous device i used so i switched over to a PCMCIA one.  I don't know what that box uses since its xubuntu/lxde based
<inanimate> Peace-: And here's a bizarre question: Does the NM plasmoid have "xxx" right before it says "Connected to ..."
 * yao_ziyuan meows for attention
<Peace-> inanimate: ?? screenshot
<inanimate> Peace-: http://imgur.com/23wO.png
<Peace-> inanimate: it should be fine * i think*
<inanimate> It works, it just looks stupid.
<inanimate> Does yours look like that?
<Lynoure> What would you recommend for podcasts in Kubuntu?
<Peace-> inanimate: i have seen before
<Peace-> Peace-: but now i can't seee anymore becasue with kwallet turned on it connect automatically
<Peace-> so i can't see anything
<Peace-> Lynoure: you mean record your dekstop with audio?
<Peace-> Lynoure: the best is using recordmydesktop , but i got an issue with my microphone so i use my script
<tzanger> dbglt: how do I go about using it ?
<tzanger> the KDE service manager shows it's not running, but says I can't manipulate any of these services (not even when running under kdesudo)
<tzanger> nm-applet works just fine
<dbglt> tzanger: have you got an antenna looking thing on your panel?
<tzanger> but that's beside the point, I want to remove the ubuntu desktop after this
<tzanger> dbglt: when I run nm-applet, yes
<Lynoure> Peace-: for listening to them
<tzanger> basically what I want to know is if I have ubuntu, how do I go about installing KUBUNTU without downloadng the CD image and reinstalling
<Lynoure> Peace-: I used to follow about 20 with Amarok, but Amarok2 is very buggy podcastwise.
<tzanger> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is apparently not enough
<kuvenom> #runtu
<Lynoure> (only lets me add 7 of them, for starters, and does not remember the status)
<Firefishe> is there a way to force an application to use glx v. 1.3 instead of 1.2?  Or is there a package I need?
<Chr|s> no more konversation :(
<tzanger> dbglt: what's the panel applet called? maybe I'll just jump to that
<dbglt> tzanger: network management
<dbglt> tzanger: worked out of the box here. No need for networkmanager
<Chr|s> how come konversation isn't the default IRC client anymore?
<heinkel_112> Chr|s: i think it is because it is not updated to kde 4
<dbglt> Chr|s: yeah, that's right. It's being worked on. Quassel is pretty decent in the mean time
<Chr|s> thats too bad
<dbglt> quite a big fan of it at the moment
<Chr|s> bummer
<heinkel_112> http://konversation.kde.org/
<dbglt> Chr|s: you can always install it, should be in default kubuntu repositories
<dbglt> (kde3 version)
<dbglt> k3b is still kde3 too
<dbglt> not much else left as far as I can tell
<heinkel_112> dbglt: i don think quassel really compares to konversation
<Chr|s> I agree
<dbglt> heinkel_112: depends on what you need. I only need a simple client, and the buffer is kind of nifty. I like the highlighting + integration into kde messages too
<acid420> in ubuntu 9.04 when i plug my nokia phone, it automatically detects it and configures the 3G connection...however the same feat cannot pe performed kubuntu....
<acid420> anyone with a solution for this please...?
<heinkel_112> i used to have mirc on windows a long time back, and most other clients are lacking features / scriptability that mirc has
<heinkel_112> quassel is really feature-poor
<acid420> anyone please ?
<heinkel_112> acid420: find out which application handles it in ubuntu, and install it on your computer?
<leifgillberg> hello all
<acid420> would be nice if i could, however i just dumped the ubuntu for kubuntu :)
<acid420> any idea heinkel_111
<Chr|s> if it was me, I wouldn't of released kde 4.0 and not have all the programs ported to  4.0 yet
<heinkel_112> acid420: generally you can run gnome  in kubunt
<mackk431> hello after installation of kubuntu 9.04 i noticed that my system doesnt have sound. amarok or vlc are quit as they play mpegs or sound files. need help! :(
<mackk431> quiet
<acid420> :( i would rather stay away from that.....
<acid420> too many libs and deps
<heinkel_112> acid420 that came out wrong... i meant to say generally you can run gnome applications in kubuntu
<acid420> i hate that
<acid420> oh yeah....
<acid420> kubuntu is great though....
<DurtDiggler> does the partition editor not work
<heinkel_112> acid420: sudo apt-get install "the package you want" takes cares of all your dependencies
<DurtDiggler> everytime I use it no matter what I'm doing it never finishes
<DurtDiggler> it just goes forever
<DurtDiggler> I know it doesnt take 6 hours to create a 500MB partition
<acid420> yeah i know about sude heinkel_111, it's just that i'm not really keen on installating 1 application that has say 10 dependencies......
<acid420> that kinda piss me off....
<heinkel_112> acid420: at the risk of sounding patronising, are you an ex-windows user?
<acid420> with QT and kde, things are much more simple and clean...
<acid420> no i'm not
<DurtDiggler> is there anything other than partition editor
<guest431> hello after installation of kubuntu 9.04 i noticed that my system doesnt have sound. amarok or vlc are quiet as they play mpegs or sound files. need help! :(
<artpoetryfiction> Anyone ever heard of a .ccd (CD copy) file. Any support for this archive format on Linux?
<DurtDiggler> does anybody know how I can create a partition
<acid420> no offense taken heinkel_111
<heinkel_112> acid420: ok, it just sounded like you installed packages like in windows, manually handling all the dependencies
<acid420> been using debian for a very long time....
<Chr|s> how do I use the LCD weather station?
<tzanger> whmm
<tzanger> okay
<tzanger> I've installed wicd, (which promptly killed my network)
<tzanger> apparently /etc/init.d/wicd isn't doing its thing
<tzanger> I can run it manually
<tzanger> and wicd-client
<acid420> actually switched to gentoo a few years ago....
<heinkel_112> acid420: you should not find this distro too difficult to handle then. it pretty much is debian
<acid420> then got tired on compiling....
<tzanger> but now whwen I connect it complains that encryption's required... I have manually used wpa_passphrase and wpa_supplicant to get connected again
<acid420> lol
<tzanger> what package am I missing now?
<acid420> yeah...
<acid420> cheers heinkel_111
<acid420> :)
<heinkel_112> :)
<ubuntu> hello
<DurtDiggler> I've been trying for 3 days to resize a partition
<DurtDiggler> does anybody konw what I can use to resize a partition
<p-f> Is there a way to make firefox's tabs not look terrible on kubuntu? Part of them is clipped and there is no clear separation between them. I googled for this problem and came across a few posts mentioning that using 'qtcurve' would solve the problem, but the only thing it changed was the scrollbar...
<DurtDiggler> all this thing does is show this little graphic going back and forth
<Guest26221> p-f, 9.04 fixed this for me
<Prabz> Hi, I've upgraded to jaunty , and i still cant get hibernate to work. any ideas as to how it can be done?
<p-f> Guest26221: how do I know what version I am on and why should it matter if I'm on the latest version of packages?
<DurtDiggler> ridiculous
<Guest26221> -f, it fixes your problem?
<p-f> Guest26221: ah, /etc/issue
<p-f> Guest26221: but still, why should the version number matter? It's all the same repository, no?
<Guest26221> p-f, the problem is that firefox is a gtk based application (on linux) although they are working on qt version
<Guest26221> imo the gtk firefox implementation SUCKS!
<Guest26221> and is buggy
<DurtDiggler> how long should it take for partition editor to create a partition
<p-f> but is my only alternative on linux, because no matter how much I love opera, I can't stand the way it leaks memory on linux...
<DurtDiggler> 12 hours
<Guest26221> 5mins 10secs
<Guest26221> DurtDiggler, it really depends on the size of your hard drive
<Guest26221> do you have a big hard drive?
<heinkel_112> Guest26221: I thought firefox was not a gtk application, but based on a mozilla foundation toolkit
<DurtDiggler> 500mb
<DurtDiggler> it's a CF card
<DurtDiggler> does it not partition CF cards
<kav_38> I have acer 5210 kde jaunty workks very slowly. Can you help me?
<DurtDiggler> I've been trying for 3 days to partition it
<Guest26221> what is the program called under kde that upgrades to 9.04?
<DurtDiggler> I can do it in 3 seconds in windows
<Guest26221> I have updated my desktop.
<Chr|s> bummer LCD Weather Station doesn't do local weather
<Chr|s> err
<DurtDiggler> but I need a ext2 partition
<p-f> Guest26221: update-notifier-kde -u
<Guest26221> thanks
<p-f> np
<p-f> "6 packages are going to be removed, 130 new packages are going to be installed, 1202 packages are going to be upgraded"
<p-f> lovely
<p-f> bets are now open! How many things will break?
<Lynoure> p-f: podcasting and last.fm on amarok
<Prabz> Hi, can anybody help me with kubuntu not hibernating?
<Guest26221> is apt-get dist-upgrade different to using the kde update-notifier-kde?
<Lynoure> p-f: at least :)
<p-f> Lynoure: last.fm is _already_ broken on amarok :)
<DurtDiggler> is there any other partition editor other than this gparted
<Lynoure> p-f: was not on ibex for me...
<Dekans> Guest26221: you will have to change manually your repos
<kaddi> just to reassure you: in my case only usb and internet were broken :D
<p-f> Lynoure: I really like how kubuntu ships with a horrendously outdated amarok, too
<Lynoure> p-f: this time it's amarok2
<p-f> Lynoure: ah neat
<p-f> Lynoure: so my collection will break :)
<harolddong> partedmagic is sweet
<Lynoure> p-f: you can import it... it will forget your ratings and not know about the keywords you have added.
<p-f> is there a way to turn kubuntu into a smoothly updating thing? Like on gentoo, I could simply keep upgrading packages from the repository and never had to do any weird brutal updates like 8.1->9.04...
<artpoetryfiction> Anyone ever heard of a .ccd (CD copy) file. Any support for this archive format on Linux?
<Lynoure> p-f: it will forget all your podcasts, and only let you add 7, which it forgets the status of... So, now I'm looking for a podcatcher to replace it.
<Guest26221> Dekans, ok
<Guest26221> on my desktop everything worked fine. I did (and always do) backup and delete my .kde folder and star a fresh one
<p-f> Lynoure: why 7?
<Prabz> artpoetryfiction, try poweriso
<Lynoure> p-f: I don't know, did not go debugging.
<Lynoure> p-f: not yet, at least :)
<JohnFlux> p-f: you could switch to 9.10 as soon as theres a new repository for it
<JohnFlux> p-f: but you'd risk get a broken system
<DurtDiggler> how can I get ktparted
<DurtDiggler> qtparted
<guest431> hey i found the problem with my sound hurrrrrrrrra
<p-f> Lynoure: yeah, there are more interesting things to do than debugging random applications :\
<guest431> i used alsamixer and noticed that everything was muted
<guest431> if you check this text from server and have the same problem use "sudo apt-get install alsa-tools" to get alsa tools then start alsamixer in terminal and check if channels are muted you can see that that there is an M use cursor keys to switch the different options
<Lynoure> p-f: I'd find it interesting, just more urgent things to do right now. I'm trying jpodder as an alternative for podcasts now.
<artpoetryfiction> Prabz: don't see it in the repos, and google gives me a Windows app
<Prabz> artpoetryfiction, poweriso for linux is free.. ;)
<Prabz> artpoetryfiction, http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.3.tar.gz
<werner_> Hi, did anyone hear about a solution for the "Jaunty freezing Xserver" Problem?
<dan900> Hi, i have problem with plasma
<dan900> plasma using 100% CPU
<dan900> so my answet is WTF?
<dan900> answer*
<werner_> jep WTF
<Prabz> dan900, yup heard about that.. ppl were discussing it here a while ago
<werner_> did you take out the effects?
<Prabz> dan900, on intel?
<Guest26221> dan900
<werner_> on INTEL yes
<Prabz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Guest26221> disable the monitoring plasma applets
<Prabz> werner_, dan900 try the above link
<dan900> ok
<werner_> thx
<dan900> i have Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
<Guest26221> I have 100% cpu usage on one core of process kded4
<Guest26221> is that what you get?
<dan900> yes
<dan900> 25% total so 100% on 1 core
<Guest26221> the do what I said and restart kde
<Guest26221> I was using the cpu monitoring plasmoid
<dan900> ok
<dan900> thanks
<Guest26221> np
<Prabz> dan900, Guest26221 you need to revert to earlier intel driver as here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Guest26221> I think it is a bug due to the use of kde 4.2 with qt 4.5
<Guest26221> from what I read
<Guest26221> Prabz, I don't use intel
<Guest26221> I have an nvidia driver
<dan900> ok i try this driver
<werner_> @ Prabz: THX THX
<Prabz> Guest26221, ok
<Prabz> werner_, no problem
<dan900> i tried your driver
<dan900> i still have 100% cpu usage
<dan900> i restarted x
<dan900> anyone can help me ?
<dan900> this fucking plasma is using 100% cpu usage and crashing in >3hours
<bazhang> dan900, please keep it family friendly
<dan900> what?
<tzanger> hmm okay I think I have this mostly the wya I want it now... thanks or the help :-)
<tzanger> what's the proper way to remove all the gnome crap in there now?
<dan900> yeah THANKS FOR FUCKING NO HELP
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Prabz> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> whoops :)
<tzanger> aha thanks Prabz
<Prabz> bazhang, lol
<Prabz> tzanger, np
<tzanger> now if I could only find a window scheme that I like.  plastik was awesome, but the plastik one in 9.10 has HUGE buttons
<tzanger> can't seem to shrink 'em
<Prabz> tzanger, you mean 9.04, don't you?
<pierre__> hello- using msi wind, I can't get the list of wireless accessible networkds
<tzanger> er yes 9.04 :-)
<tzanger> Prabz: can't I just apt-get remove [some-gnome-base-library] and have it remove everything depending on that?
<pierre__> lsmod showed that the driver loaded (after installation from my part)
<tzanger> the purekde docs are old
<Prabz> bazhang, now your turn ... tzanger ... ;)
<tzanger> eh?
<bazhang> tzanger, to get rid of all gnome stuff?
<tzanger> bazhang: yeah.  I've done an initial apt-get remove --purge and listed a bunch of gnome- prefixed packages. wil see whatis left afterward
<Prabz> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> tzanger, and the list on that link did not do it?
<Prabz> isn't that enough , bazhang ?
<tzanger> dpkg -l | awk '/^ii.*gnome-/ { print $2 }' :-)
<tzanger> bazhang: I didn't want to use the list if it was old
<tzanger> Prabz: no
<tzanger> it's definitely not enough
<matteo_> hi, someone know the command for redirecting the output of dmesg on a text file?
<Prabz> tzanger, ok, i'm too learning.....
<Prabz> :-)
<linux-hdtv> >
<matteo_> linux ?
<tzanger> Prabz: :-) I thought that woudl have done it too, but it doesn't remove anything that ubuntu-desktop installs -- ubuntu-desktop, like kubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package
<linux-hdtv> i think it was dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Prabz> that's strange
<matteo_> ok
<tzanger> Prabz: no, not strange at all... when you remove a package, you remove it and anything that depends on it
<matteo_> linux, dmesg gives me an error
<matteo_> can u halp me?
<tzanger> a virtual package like ubunutu desktop does not have anything depending on it -- it depends on a ton, which is why it installs all the stuff you need
<tzanger> nice, powerdevil looks GREAT
<mackk431> hi i noticed ubuntus tool to connect to a windows based system. what will happen if i know a windows system and his ip his network name and a drive what is part of the internet. can i connect to it?
<Prabz> and does kdebluetooth work now?
<tzanger> good question; I have to build a kernel module before I can tell that :-)
<michael__> hi
<tzanger> is there a recommended GUI openvpn client these days?
<Prabz> no idea...
<Prabz> is there a linux program like ultrasurf: www.ultrareach.com?
<Prabz> helps circumvent all network firewalls
<kesek> good morning
<Prabz> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kesek> Anyone around here so I could submit a bug ? ;)
<Prabz> lol
<kesek> meh
<Prabz> kesek, ya sure
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<matteo_> hi! dmesg gives me an error of acpi, only one, someone can help me?
<matteo_> i did not find anything on the internet
<Prabz> matteo_, tell about the error, if someone knows the solution, they'll help you
<matteo_> ok
<kesek> huh
<matteo_> acpi error (psparse-0524) method parse /execution failed [\_PR_.CPU2._PDC] (Node ef4101e0)AE_NO_MEMORY
<matteo_> only this... in all the dmesg
<Prabz> matteo_, also try #ubuntu
<matteo_> ok
<piksi> could someone explain why kubuntu 9.04 with gtk-qt-engine installed and configured isn't respecting the font size set in the system settings? i have a hunch it might have something to do with my dpi setting (120)
<piksi> this is a rather good example of the inconsistent font behaviour: http://dos.pi-xi.net/snapshot1.png
<kesek> meh, I've seen that happen even on 8.04
<piksi> kesek: same here, and on 8.10, opensuse and fedora 10
<piksi> i'm just looking for a way to force gtk apps to use 120dpi
<kesek> the same goes for MS products, sometime the frack up and do the same..
<kesek> anyhow
<kesek> I upgraded my kubuntu 8.04 yesterday to 9.04
<kesek> a little buggy still ;)
<Guest26221> I think font size differences in gtk and qt can often be attributed to xorg config and driver options
<Guest26221> somethings manually setting the dpi in xorg.conf rather than relying on gtk or qts auto detect mechanisms is a better option
<Guest26221> I find that I have to set the dpi manually when connecting my external monitor because the fonts are way to small
<samy9> LOL
<kesek> lol what?
<piksi> hm, xdpyinfo seems to detect it correctly
<piksi> meh, i'll just go ahead and override in xorg.conf
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> I'm noticing a real lag on any keyboard input with 9.04... is there some kind of gesture or accessibility thing that may have got turned on by accident?
<BleSS> how to save an user session? I want that in the next sessions it shows the programs that I had
<vadrao> Hi all.. I installed 9.04 just now and when I try and install digikam through Kpackage kit it gives a dependency failed error "A package dependency could not be found.
<vadrao> More information is available in the detailed report."
<vadrao> Bless >> visit system settings > advanced > session manager
<BleSS> vadrao: I was changed that but there is not an option to save a session
<BleSS> s/was/had
<vadrao> Bless: If you check it out then there is an option which allows you to save a session and then restore it at login
<vadrao> the second one
<TCK> anyone here know about dual-head setups?
<BleSS> vadrao: now! :) it shows a "Save Session" button in the K-menu near "Switch User"
<vadrao> Bless : Good that you found it out
<ivanhoe1024> Hi everybody... does someone know why the acpi-cpufreq module is now compiled inside the kernel, and no more as a module??
<biopotz> hi, can anyone help me figure out the new Ktorrent rss filter system?
<ivanhoe1024> @biopotz: I'm sorry, I don't know what you are looking for
<tzanger> hmm the old sticky keys bug still seems to be in effect :-)
<tzanger> enable slow keys, sticky keys, gesture activation, apply, then uncheck it all and apply again
<tzanger> keyboard seems to be pretty much back to normal
<biopotz> ivanhoe1024: nm, i guess i'll need to keep asking till I'll find someone who does :)
<uffiole> hi. Anyone an idea how to make konqueror rebuild the navigation sidebar?
<faruk> hi
<faruk> kubuntu tr
<paolinuz> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<drktoG> is the problem with X solved for 9.04?
<drktoG> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> drktoG , hi, what prob , there are a few depending on your graphics
<BluesKaj> Bischoop, let me rephrase that : there are a few depending on your graphics card and monitor driver requirements
<joaquinz> hi!
<joaquinz> does anybody knows how to add tags to a file?
<joaquinz> i've nepomuk activated but i dont know where te option to add tags is
<joaquinz> any ideas?
<zoiss> hey guys. i've got a question about Kile. does anyone know how to activate the spell-check in the editor?
<HazaL> Afternoon folks. Recommended reading for VMWare and kubuntu 9.04 ?
<odd> bo
<devilsadvocate> is anyone having problems with the openoffice.org-draw package?
<Bischoop> BluesKaj: OK,so why I might startX as root or sudo but not normal user?
<konrad_> After upgrading to 9.04 the resolution is reset to 1280x1024 after each reboot regardless of the configuration in dislay settings. How can I make it stick to 1600x1200?
<StR|Sangreal> please, anytime i try to set up system language, the system locks
<StR|Sangreal> what can i do about that?
<StR|Sangreal> another thing is i cant make global shortcuts trigger although they are set up
<cllaudyu> where do i find jasper fo kopete?
<maribel> Hello.
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me where do i find jasper fo kopete?
<cllaudyu> hmmmmmm....
<StR|Sangreal> please, i cant make global shortcuts trigger :(
<maribel> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 and I can't access KDE since I updated my system yesterday. The password is accepted and I can see the splash screen, but then the default background (black with white circles) is shown and nothing happens.
<maribel> What can I do?
<maribel> I didn't upgraded to 9.04, I just updated the current version
<maribel> s/upgraded/upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> well you can remove ~/.kde
<StR|Sangreal> $ cp ~/.kde ~/.kdebackup
<StR|Sangreal> and then reboot
<StR|Sangreal> but you will loose all the settings related to kde
<maribel> That's way too drastic. There's nothing better?
<yoritomo> hello all
<StR|Sangreal> well i cant investigate your problem, this would definitely work
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me where do i find jasper fo kopete? please
<yoritomo>  installed kdenlive  7.3.0 and it crash immediately on start always
<cllaudyu> no one knows nothing about jasper?
<yoritomo> kdenlive(4852) MainWindow::parseProfiles: RESULTING MLT PATH:  "/usr/share/mlt/profiles/"
<yoritomo> KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing...
<yoritomo> sock_file=/home/yoritomo/.kde/socket-amd64/kdeinit4__0
<yoritomo> anyone experienced it on jaunty kubuntu ?
<maribel> I guess the reason why my KDE is broken is logged somewhere. If so, where?
<yoritomo> i run under Nouveau nvidia drivers, no mather ?
<cllaudyu> this is getting anoying
<cllaudyu> !jasper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jasper
<wirechief> maribel there might be something in a kde.log
<cllaudyu> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<cllaudyu> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<yoritomo> cllaudyu, are you sure is it no Jabber ?
<maribel> wirechief: thanks, I'll search for that
<cllaudyu> it's jasper for webcams in kopete
<yoritomo> then sorry i don't know neither
<wirechief> maribel unfortunately i cant find it in mine (previous distro had a log file like that)
<cllaudyu> i get an error when i try opening a webcam and it says i don't have jasper installed
<wirechief> maribel you can use locate to find stuff
<cllaudyu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wirechief> maribel just need to do updatedb before using it
<maribel> wirechief: cool, thanks
<maribel> ok
<yoritomo> what may i provide as error log to identify my kdenlive problem ?
<bercik> Hello!
<cllaudyu> see u all latter i'l find it by my self
<bercik> http://rafb.net/p/EQ9PfN95.html how do i fix it?
<wirechief> maribel and you may have to install locate first ;)  apt-get  or so..
<desafinado> hey, just wanna ask this cmd " gksu gedit /usr/local/share/applications/vuze.desktop " for kde. thanks
<maribel> wirechief: can't find it. :( I'll try upgrading to Jaunty... THanks!
<wirechief> maribel ok well dont forget to readup on the upgrading notes make sure you have all the files you need up to date before starting
<wirechief> maribel your not using intel graphics are you ?
<mackk431> what is nepomuk
<[mors]> hi folks
<[mors]> congrats on the 904 release but...
<wirechief> mackk431: its a app that likes to crash
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | folks
<ubottu> folks: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<[mors]> why is font rendering on a default install of 9.04 so different from 8.10 ?
<mackk431> hihi
<[mors]> 8.10 fonts were lovely, juicy, round. 9.04 look exactly like gnome: ugly
<maribel> wirechief: Yes, I do. COuld it be related to my current problem? Or you ask because of the known issue with Jaunty?
<StR|Sangreal> !offtopic | mors
<ubottu> mors: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<[mors]> too good I had my home backed up so i just coped it over the default home
<wirechief> maribel on Jaunty the intel graphics is having troubles with compiz working and 3d in general there are bug reports in launpad on it.
<wirechief> maribel and now they think this bug is really a year or so old so it could be in 8.10 but not as severe, most users having issues are having freezes
<maribel> wirechief: hmm, I see. Fortunately I don't use that stuff
<wirechief> maribel me either but i still crashed and burned. something got 3d all excited and if froze
<bercik> How do i fix it please http://rafb.net/p/EQ9PfN95.html ?
<marie_blubb> hey. i have 5 hdds in my pc but just the boot system works (mounted). I tried to mount the other ones with the storage device manager but that messed it up. now I have in the folder /media several folders but nothing is working
<wirechief> maribel this is the bug Re: [Bug 359392] Re: [i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd  you can go to launchpad and read all about it but the thread is very lengthy now.
<BluesKaj> I'm not too impressed with the way wireless network management is setup in jaunty
<wirechief> BluesKaj: me either, seems to work better under gnome than kde
<[mors]> BluesKaj: doesn't for me at all. Can't connect using a simple passphrase. I had to reuse knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj>  2 different tools Network Manager & knetworkmanager,. knetworkmanager used to be in the startup file , now it has to be called up with the run cmnd
<maribel> wirechief: hmm, thanks! I hope I have better luck; otherwise I'll have to do a clear install of v8.10 :/
<BluesKaj> Network Manager doesn't save one's settings until after 6-7 tries
<danboid> I'm trying to add a new display mode for my hdmi tv but I can't remember how to query X displays- whats my display called? I think it was lv something?
<wirechief> maribel ever since they had compiz blacklist intel i have not had any freezes
<adasz> how can i rename particions
<avmanguni> test
<pCarsten> How do I make Kubuntu notice that I have installed a new graphics card? (nvidia 6200-based, if that helps)
<pCarsten> Can't seem to relate any of the google-finds to what I see in xorg.conf
<doleyb> pCarsten: newer ubuntu hardly uses xorg.conf
<pCarsten> that might explain it :-)
<pCarsten> so, what do I do?
<BluesKaj> [mors], wirechief,  yes i ended up adding knetworkmanager to the startup file in sys settings so it would take precedence over the Network Manager widget application , which IMO should be scrapped
<e-jat> anyone successfully play 3gp file in jaunty ?
<BluesKaj> wirechief, I meant the autostart in system settings/advanced/
<wirechief> BluesKaj:  k
<wirechief> BluesKaj: i have not had any issues with wicd on a different distro under kde (keeps fingers crossed) it uses ubuntu kernel 2.6.30
<tis> кто из россии?
<tis> че такое irc?
<BluesKaj> !ru | tis
<ubottu> tis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tis> йа нуб
<doleyb> pCarsten: did you not have nvidia before?
<pCarsten> doleyb, nope, just used the integrated gfx card
<BluesKaj> yeah, the older kernels are more accomodating , more mature
<pCarsten> doleyb, found a "hardware drivers" entry in the menu that seems to have detected the card.
<pCarsten> doleyb, now it's at "Downloading and installing driver...", but doesn't seem to be doing anything
<pCarsten> not sure that it's actually downloading anything
<BluesKaj> pCarsten , type the nvidia model # in the adept searchbar and the proper driver for it will come up. Your graphics card will be listed under the right driver. Most seem to be under the 180 driver
<sponzor> when i try to unrar some files it sayes cked data CRC failed in volume
<Peace-> !restrictedformats | sponzor
<ubottu> sponzor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> sponzor ,  To extract the content of the file in current directory type command: ' unrar e file.rar '
<sponzor> yeah i did and i get that error
<BluesKaj> sponzor, well maybe the compressed data is corrupted
<sponzor> it works in windows
<BluesKaj> what works in windows
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> sponzor what is the rar file ..is it a windows.exe file ?
<Hystoriker> hi all. i have just installed kubuntu 9.04 and try to connect to the internet. i am connected via wlan and have received an ip from the router, which also says, that my computer is fully connected
<Hystoriker> but i cannot connect to the internet, a ping to the router-address gives "host unreachable"
<sponzor> nono  its backup.rar but in 50 files,
<zer0o> hi guys, amule crashes after a while, it seems like it can't handle a too long download session or a too heavy one, ivegot high speed internet connection and it seems like when amule starts to work hard, its too "weak" to keep it on, any idea? thanks
<BluesKaj> Hystoriker, use the run command to call up knetworkmanager to configure your internet connection
<wirechief> Hystoriker do you have a ip in cat /etc/resolv.conf
 * wirechief well that too ;)
<Hystoriker> wirechief: yes, there i have a nameserver-ip but nothing else
<Hystoriker> BluesKaj: thanx for the suggestion, but networkmanager is not installed on the machine
<BluesKaj> wirechief, 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' is a good tool to find one's connection status
<wirechief> Hystoriker: well you can try what BluesKaj recommended
<BluesKaj> Hystoriker, knetworkmanager
<Hystoriker> BluesKaj: sorry, just a typo, i dont have knetworkmanager installed
<BluesKaj> then install it :)
<chris_w> Im trying to get my wireless to work, and when I go to ndis-gtk via windows wireless drivers menu item, I get an error saying 'unable to see if hardware is present'. anyone know about this?
<doleyb> chris_w: well what's your chip?
<bercik> Why KPackageKit hangs up everytime i use it?
<BluesKaj> Hystoriker, then add knetworkmanager to the startup file system in system settings/advanced/autostart . The file path is, /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<wirechief> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/f21f4abbf i have kde installed under ubuntu and can run kde4 but i dont see the knetworkmanager is that something with 8.10 ?
<Henry_BR> My kpackage and adpt don't work, they don't show apps and don't update the list of packages... Any solution for it? I have searched about it but I didn't have progress. It's the 3th day Im in this problem without solutions.. =(
<wirechief> BluesKaj: i noticed that wifi didnt automatically get connected if i just unplugged the network cable and maybe thats the reason, knetwork isnt installed.
<BluesKaj> wirechief, a dirty way is to use the locate command in the terminal . locate knetworkmanager
<chris_w> I lost all sound capability since upgrading to jaunty.  Im using a Dell inspiron 1545 which has a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<wirechief> BluesKaj: well i know but nicer to know if its installed hahah. but i do have some knetworkmanager stuff as indicated with locate
<BluesKaj> Henry_BR, have you tried apt or aptitude in the command line ?
<BluesKaj> wirechief , if it isn't installed it won't show up
<BluesKaj> !intelhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd
<wirechief> BluesKaj: thats interesting, i have at least three files http://pastebin.com/fbfeefc0
<BluesKaj> wirechief, just do,  sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<wirechief> BluesKaj: i will have to see about installing and then trying to see if it will pickup my wifi (another user had similar issue)
<wirechief> BluesKaj: ok, i guess the installation of kde doesnt bring that with it when using gnome (very interesting)
 * wirechief now i wonder what else doesnt come with it ;)
<Hystoriker> BluesKaj: it is not installed
<Henry_BR> BluesKaj: Thanks, Adept works with  : sudo adept
<wirechief> Hystoriker: are you using kbuntu or ubuntu ?
<Hystoriker> wirechief: Kubuntu jaunty
<wirechief> Hystoriker: did you do a upgrade or new install ?
<Hystoriker> wirechief: i did a total new install
<wirechief> Hystoriker: well i guess you did a md5sum on download and media when you burnt it ...
<Henry_BR> When I try to install a package Kpackage says: ERROR. After the upgrade, the program that kubuntu used to use said to me: "this application already is installed, do you want Re_install?".... Now, kubuntu says: error, error, error, it's very donkey now. How can I make my kubuntu more intelligent like it used to be?
<Hystoriker> wirechief: i downloaded it via torrent, so there should be no fraud there.
<BenPA> hi all ... how can I get multiple desktop back grounds to work in KDE4 like previous versions ... I cannot get different pics for each desktop
<wirechief> Hystoriker: its not fraud, its missing files and whether or not the media has integrity
<Hystoriker> wirechief: yes, sorry, true. but as far as i know, there should be no problem when downloading an official torrent, is there?
<dhuv> hello all, I am trying to use the "usb-creator" with kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso, the process finishes successfully but when I start up and ask the computer to book from the usb drive it just sits there
<wirechief> Hystoriker: i only question whether the md5sum matches .. if not you dont have all of what your suppose to have and you can have weird issues occuring.
<dhuv> the usb drive is detected but and the partition is set as bootable
<wirechief> Hystoriker: if the media checks the md5sum you could just have a unique bug but no-one can guess the answer.
<BenPA> wirechief : ps thank you for your help yesterday with deleting kernel choose it worked
<wirechief> BenPA good, you didnt have to guess ... good to hear.
<linux-hdtv> Hi, what's wrong with this fstab line ?
<linux-hdtv> LABEL=video /video ext3 noatime,user 0 2
<BluesKaj> Henry_BR, open adept package manager with the Kmenu (Adept Manager)
<BenPA> hi all ... how can I get multiple desktop back grounds to work in KDE4 like previous versions ... I cannot get different pics for each desktop
<doleyb> How can I stop gtk programs (like gimp) from playing noises when I click buttons?
<BluesKaj> doleyb , system settings/notifications/system notifications, click the nosounds option
<Henry_BR> BluesKaj: I have a .deb, after it said  to me: would you like to reinstall? Now i have to remove throw the adept, and after try to install de .deb
<Henry_BR> can I remove de Kpackage? It looks like be worst than adept, wouldn't it?
<BenPA> hi all ... how can I get multiple desktop back grounds to work in KDE4 like previous versions ... I cannot get different pics for each desktop
<BluesKaj> Henry_BR , don't remove a deb thru adept , use the command in the terminal,  sudo dpkg -r whateverthefilenameis
<default> test
<doleyb> BluesKaj: That has no effect on the problem, and probably disabled other functionality.
<BluesKaj> did you click on apply , doleyb ?
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Yes, but why would notifications have anything to do with gtk?
<BluesKaj> functionality? are you kidding ?
<doleyb> Maybe exaggerating a little, but theoretically someone could want a notification with sound.
<BluesKaj> noises are notifications from my experience with gimp and other apps
<Henry_BR> I have this message many times, is it a problem that I must to solve? Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-henry" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<default> hello. does anyone know how to enable ctrl+alt+bckspce keyboard shortcut in kde4? i've read that it has to do with a "zap" entry in xorg.conf, but i don't have such an entry
<BluesKaj> Henry_BR, it's a small bug , just ignore it
<doleyb> !dontzap|default
<ubottu> default: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<default> kde 4.2.2*
<default> thanks doleyb
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Henry_BR> BluesKaj: I tried to remove a application using that command you said me, and it returns me that error. The konsole stop to process-remove-app when shows that message. What must I do now? Ctrl+c? Wait?
<BenPA> hi all ... how can I get multiple desktop back grounds to work in KDE4 like previous versions ... I cannot get different pics for each desktop
<aggy> how do I go about getting a multi-monitor setup working in kubuntu 9.04? i have an ati 7000, and currently both connected monitors show the same image
<kaddi_> BenPA there is a way to do it manually, however its kind of complicated
<gosse> there are still some MP3's that my machine cannot play... installed restricted extras and VLC, even GStreamer... what else would be advised?
<BenPA> kaddi: oh can I see instructions somewhere?
<g_> those new juanty messages dont show up for me
<g_> do they work for anyone else?
<BenPA> kaddi: I have the switcher and it switches but cannot configure
<gosse> (ubuntu 9.04)
<kaddi_> BenPA there where some tuts somewhere, but I actually was walked through the entire thing here :D
<BenPA> kaddi: ugh
<kaddi_> I think it should now be possible to configure this as different activities
<BenPA> kaddi: not sure what you mean by different activities
<kaddi_> BenPA: I did this 3-4 month ago, long before the 4.2.2 release , so maybe there is an easier way no
<doleyb> gosse: Do you have libmpg123-0 installed?
<gosse> doleyb, will do so now :D thanks
<BenPA> kaddi: well who would know beside you :D
<kaddi_> BenPA: see the yellow thing in the top corner: select zoom out, then you should the "add activity" and "add wdiget" for every desktop
<carlos> holaaaaa
<kaddi_> hola :)
<BenPA> kaddi: which widget?
<kaddi_> BenPA i do not have an english OS, so maybe its not called widget. can you zoom out?
<BenPA> kaddi: I did and it presents with me with a list ... I am not sure which one I need to pick
<g_> is the new message applet only for gnome or does kubuntu have it as well?
<aggy> how do I go about getting a multi-monitor setup working in kubuntu 9.04? i have an ati 7000, and currently both connected monitors show the same image
<kaddi_> BenPA: things work differently on your system apparently. :D you clicked on the yellow thingie in the top corner, you get a menu, from which you should select "zoom out". This should then "zoom out", so that you see several desktops at once.
<kaddi_> underneath every desktop you have the options "add widget/plasmoid/program", " add activity" "zoom out" "zoom in" configure"
<n00b> does anyone have an issue in Jaunty when trying to restart or shutdown, it just goes to a black screen with cursor?  It seems to shut down via commandline "shutdown -P now", but not from the GUI.  Help!
<g_> is the new growl like message applet come with kubuntu 9.04?
<BenPA> kaddi: I got it now ... it shows me one window
<kaddi_> what happens if you click on "add activity"
<BenPA> kaddi: It created another window
<BenPA> kaddi: It created another window/desktop now sure what it is yet
<kaddi_> you should be able to configure that window without changing the settings in the first window, afaik
<piksi> could anyone give me a hint why jockey-kde claims there are no restricted drivers available (universe & multiverse enabled and fglrx with dkms installed) ?
<BenPA> kaddi: I think I can but is it a true new desktop or one of the original 4
<piksi> additionally installing fglrx freezes jaunty completely in the login screen with garbage output (radeon hd 2600 mobile)
<aggy> help! i can't open the "display" control panel? i can use all the other ones, but clicking on the display one causes the two small balls to circle for about a minute and then the control panel goes away without warning
<kolaf> Que patooo quak quak
<robin0800> piksi: because they know they don'y work
<BluesKaj> piksi, your driver appears to be the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd . Is that the one you have installed ?
<piksi> BluesKaj: no, i was referring to the closed source xorg-driver-fglrx which builds its own kernel module, that one causes garbage & freeze when installed
<piksi> i'm wondering if this radeon mobility hd 2600 card falls into the "not supported by ati binary driver anymore" category
<kaddi_> BenPA i don't really know... as far as i understand it, you can define different activities: IE one for when ur watching movies, one when ur online, etc. you can also assign an activity to a desktop and thereby get different desktop backgrounds for different desktops
<Yud_Zroc> any odeas how to get sound working when watching a flash video
<piksi> robin0800: so is radeonhd my only hope for 3d acceleration?
<BluesKaj> could be piksi, you may have to sacrifice some direct rendering and 3d , for stability in X
<BenPA> kaddi: I know there in lies my problem there is a desktop switcher in the main desktop that I am not sure has anything to do with what you showed me ... very confusing so far
<robin0800> piksi: Look in xorg log it should tell you what it loaded
<Yud_Zroc> how do I get sound to work in flash videos such as youtube...sound does work in amarok though
<BluesKaj> piksi , not sure , so far it's a new prob in my experience
<BluesKaj> anyway , got yard work to finish ..BBL
<Yud_Zroc> how do I get sound to work in flash videos such as youtube...sound does work in amarok though
<turcko> someone spanish?
<tty17> Yud_Zroc: sound in flash is notoriously buggy, are you using pulseaudio?
<wirechief> piksi try asking in #phoronix if your card is not supported by ati binarys
<piksi> wirechief: thanks, will do
<Yud_Zroc> tty17: no idea
<Yud_Zroc> tty17: im using what was defaulted
<tty17> hmm
<kaddi> BenPA I was kind of hoping, that some of the more experienced users would jumnp in and explain/correct me *bighint*
<kaddi> !es|turcko
<ubottu> turcko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tty17> Yud_Zroc: I haven't got kubuntu ipen in front of me so I don't really know then, sorry
<Yud_Zroc> tty17: yes it is pulse
<robin0800_> piksi: Look in xorg log it should tell you what it loaded
<tty17> Yud_Zroc: hmm idk then sorry
<Yud_Zroc> tty17: how does one install alsa
<tty17> Yud_Zroc: it will already be installed, you don't want to use it though, pulseaudio is better
<robin0800_> Yud_Zroc: its a case of selecting it not installing
<Yud_Zroc> tty17: well in audio terms it did work in earlier releases for me
<robin0800_> Yud_Zroc: Pulse audio is newer
<Yud_Zroc> so im not allowed to use alsa?
<wirechief> Yud_Zroc:  so what does dpkg -l |grep alsa   give you ?
<wirechief> Yud_Zroc: pastebinit if you have lots of output
<NemesisNL> hi all
<Yud_Zroc> http://pastebin.com/m707a1dc6
<linux-hdtv> After listing a disk in fstab, i get: "An error occurred while accessing 'data', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied: Device /dev/sdb3 is listed in /etc/fstab. Refusing to mount."
<NemesisNL> does anyone know how i can disable the build in realtek sound and use only my creative audigy?
<NemesisNL> ubuntu
<NemesisNL> 9.04
<wirechief> Yud_Zroc: why did you install oss ? ii  alsa-oss                                   1.0.17-1        ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<Yud_Zroc> wirechief: i read it in the forums
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<wirechief> Yud_Zroc: did you read that if you do your alsa might not work ?
<Yud_Zroc> wirechief: i dont see that anywere
<aggy> gah. can't anyone help me with this? i have no idea how to get dualhead working correctly. the display settings don't seem to allow me to change anything?
<aggy> having the same image on both screens is pretty useless
<wirechief> Yud_Zroc: try asking in #alsa maybe someone can guide you.. I tried it, and could not use alsa, i removed it.
<robin0800_> Yud_Zroc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Yud_Zroc> how do i get rid of alsa and get pulse back in action
<robin0800_> Yud_Zroc: Follow the guide above
<zerothis> I have a borderless window that can be dragged (no resize, min/maximise/close) somewhere and need it for a presentation. How can I move it back on screen?
<NemesisNL> can anyone tell me how to configure my audigy2 with teamspeak in 9.04?
<Yud_Zroc> step one gave me an error
<Yud_Zroc> cp: cannot stat `/home/megan/.asound*': No such file or directory
<Yud_Zroc> cp: cannot stat `/etc/asound.conf': No such file or directory
<Yud_Zroc> oh nvm
<NemesisNL> anyone can help?
<Yud_Zroc> NemesisNL: i would help but i cent even get the inpout o work
<NemesisNL> :)
<NemesisNL> i got it all to work expect the mic
<NemesisNL> just need to know how i can see the device name in ubuntu
<NemesisNL> like dsp etc
<wirechief> ls -l /dev/dsp
<NemesisNL> thanks
<NemesisNL> returns me this
<NemesisNL> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2009-04-26 17:08 /dev/dsp
<NemesisNL> i got a build in intel sound and soundblaster
<xerox1> has anybody the same problem: kde4 moves all plasmoids to the left upper edge
<Yud_Zroc> any tips on how do fix this? http://pastebin.com/d4c243d16
<kesek> that is self explanational Yud_Zroc
<kesek> it gave the answer in the error message
<Yud_Zroc> ....
<kesek> For enabling real-time/high-priority scheduling please acquire the appropriate PolicyKit privileges, or become a member of 'pulse-rt', or increase the RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits for this user.
<Yud_Zroc> so...i need to add prvlidges
<kesek> that's right
<kesek> sudo and edit the shadow thing
<kesek> or mtab...
<kesek> or whatever it is, cba to rember now
<jhutchins_kc> Ok, I gotta figure out "slow keys".  I think that's the mechanism that just disabled my keyboard because I held the shift key down too long.
<kesek> sticky ;)
<aggy> glooorp
<robin0800_> !sticky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sticky
<kesek> !fork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork
<kesek> !forking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forking
<kesek> right
<mmo|> hello, I am getting a black screen after installing nvidia 180 on kubuntu 9.04. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<wirechief> NemesisNL: try researching here  http://alsa.opensrc.org/
<mmo|> more here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130377
<ramon> guys, pls help me...I'm trying to update my system but i cannot access ubuntu sever, from apt-get update...]
<ramon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158627/
<bulletgani> is anybody using kdetwitter ?
<ramon> does anybody pls see the problem on pastbin?
<bulletgani> kdetwitter is corrupting all the other plasma widgets
<bulletgani> causing plasma to crash after about 30 to 45 mins of use
<wags> anyone know how to setup a samba share??
<wags> the gui does not seem to work
<B-Minus> how can i repeat a perl script every x seconds from command line ?
<bulletgani> there is definitely a memory leak as Xorg is eventually taking up 1.8 GB of memory
<B-Minus> the command repeat doesnt excist
<linux-hdtv> found the solution to my fstab mount problems: hal wants fstab listed partitions to be mounted in /mnt
<robin0800_> ramon: no internet connection
<ramon> no internet connection from my comp?
<robin0800_> ramon: yes
<ramon> and how do i fix it?? and how am i using konversation?
<robin0800_> ramon: second guess server down
<linux-hdtv> bulletgani, did you file a bug report ?
<ramon> mm so i have to wait?
<robin0800_> ramon: or change to another one in the software sources setting
<bulletgani> it is already filed
<marcus____> Lo everyone.
<bulletgani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/364129
<marcus____> Just came to ask - are .deb packages available for Amarok 2.1 beta? Or is there a repository available?#
<bulletgani> no action though.
<robin0800_> bulletgani: its sunday
<bulletgani> :-)
<bulletgani> not sure if it is a wide spread problem or some config / HW dependent problem
<marcus____> If I want to get Amarok 2.1 beta on my computer, will I have to compile from source?
<bulletgani> trying to see if other prople are also having issues .......... more info --> easier for devs to fix issue
<robin0800_> marcus____: if ther is a deb available use that if not yes
<marcus____> robin0800_: Do you know if a .deb is available?
<robin0800_> marcus____: no
<ubuser> I don't like amarok 2
<robin0800_> ubuser: nor me
<marcus____> robin0800_: If it's not easy to find a .deb on kubuntu.org or amarok.kde.org, then should I presume there isn't one?
<marcus____> Or a repository*
 * robin0800_ rhythmbox
<robin0800_> marcus____: google search
<ubuser> marcus____: I would pose the question on ubuntuforums.org
<marcus____> ubuser: OK, thanks.
<marcus____> Oh dear - I've been using Gentoo too long.
<robin0800_> marcus____: I would look for the amarok progect pages
<marcus____> Never mind - it's available in backports, apparently.
<marcus____> Just activated a few disabled repositories from Intrepid, and it's there.
<ubuser> Why is this kde4.2.2 the absolute winner on the desktop vs gnome yet it appears to be the redheaded stepchild of canonical?
<robin0800_> ubuser: I think its sleeker than gnome though more things are broken
<doleyb> ubuser: Well they had to prefer one or the other, and they choose gnome.  Why?  Tough to say! I'll guess either OO-antipathy or anachronistic license stringency.
<yoritomo> not yet any version of cinelerra for jaunty?
<chris_w> upgrade to jaunty killed all my sound. Im going mad.
<doleyb> chris_w: Did you check removing pulseaudio package
<robin0800_> chris_w: Pulse audio
<ubuser> That was fine two or three years ago but today the preferred choice should be kde 4.2.2
<robin0800_> ubuser: Yes but alot is broken
<chris_w> doleyb, robin0800_: no, I'll try that now
<SSJ_GZ> ubuser: Many, many people would dispute that KDE4.2.2 is the "absolute winner on the desktop".
<doleyb> ubuser: I don't think it was true 3 years ago either... KDE was working great before gnome had even been started.  Regardless, they're stuck and won't think of switching.
<marcus____> robin0800_: I wouldn't say, "A lot", just, "more then Gnome".#
<ubuser> There isn't that much broken
<marcus____> robin0800_: Gnome seems almost unbreakable.
<marcus____> robin0800_: KDE isn't, "unbreakable", but it doesn't, "just break" any more, either.
<robin0800_> ubuser: mobile broadband,bluetooth and ati graophics
<marcus____> At least, very seldomly at best.
<ubuser> Gnome has lots of breakage. I used it for 2+ years prior to kde 4.2 being released. It has/had lots of problems
<marcus____> ubuser: It does? I stand corrected.
<chris_w> doleyb, robin0800_: pulseaudio is not currently installed - ? shouldnt it have installed in the update?
<marcus____> ubuser: I just dislike Gnome because it feels much harder to change anything.
<doleyb> chris_w: No it shouldn't, but a lot of times pulseaudio did install, which broke things.
<robin0800_> ubuser: mp3 player usb is the only thng
<doleyb> marcus____: I agree that it's too hard to change, and that restriction amplifies some of Gnome's UI design flaws.
<ubuser> I dealt with a large number of probe with constantly. Each update screwed with more thing. Many have been worked out but there are many left
<Eveready> blame GTK
<marcus____> Anyway, got what I came to get now - now my brother can be happy. He likes Amarok 2 but found too much that was buggy in 2.0.2.
<Eveready> LOL
<marcus____> XD
<robin0800_> ubuser: I use both depending what I need
<marcus____> Never did like GTK. If Qt is like glass, then GTK is like cardboard.
<Eveready> hehehe
<chris_w> doleyb:  well it isnt currently installed and the sound is broken nonetheless. Shall I try installing pulse? might that fix it?
<ubuser> Sorry I'm typing this on my iPhone while at the laundromat.
<B-Minus> hello
<doleyb> chris_w: You can give it a shot... what was your sound card?
<B-Minus> i want to listen to streaming radio but it needs the microsoft mediaplayer
<robin0800_> ubuser: You are doing well
<B-Minus> can i download something in firefox ?
<Eveready> I like the hardy heron, support till April 2011
<doleyb> B-Minus: what stream site?
<B-Minus> eh
<B-Minus> www.sporza.be
<doleyb> B-Minus: Maybe you should check if amarok does it.
<Eveready> xcept software might not get much newer
<BluesKaj> !pulsaudio | chris_w
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsaudio
<PhilippeP> Hi is there a way to tell KpackageKit to put a package on a 'do not upgrade' list or something ?
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio | chris_w
<ubottu> chris_w: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<chris_w> doleyb: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<B-Minus> doleyb: i dont hear anything when i try streaming with amarok
<doleyb> PhilippeP: The name for that status is package "on hold"
<B-Minus> very strange
<Eveready> enlightened
<marcus____> Anyway. Going now. See you guys later.
<doleyb> B-Minus: can you play local mp3s in amarok?
<robin0800_> PhilippeP: Aptitude can do that
<chris_w> doleyb: other people have had the same problem, but none of their fixes work, and there isnt much documentation on the issue yet as far as I have found
<PhilippeP> doleyb: how do I put something 'on hold' ?
<B-Minus> doleyb: dunno im gonna download a mp3
<Eveready> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<Eveready> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<draik_> Have any fixes/patches been made for the high CPU usage from /usr/bin/plasma ?
<BluesKaj> chris_w, pulseaudio and alsa are defaults in jaunty
<Eveready> draik, just kill it
<Eveready> lol
<nascentmind> hi. Why does switching in the task bar slow in kubuntu jaunty release?
<rmrfslash> draik_: I haven't gottan a single update since firefox 3.0.9 which was last Tues I think.
<chris_w> BluesKaj: so its odd that pulseaudio wasnt installed in the update then?
<robin0800_> rmrfslash: Think they are on strike
<PhilippeP> robin0800_: I don't see that option in Aptitude...
<BluesKaj> chris_w, unless you were using a different soundserver in 8.10
<rmrfslash> robin0800_: apparently! Or they could be hard @ work
<rmrfslash> but that's no fun.
<doleyb> chris_: kde typically shouldn't use pulseaudio. Should use arts alsa
<robin0800_> PhilippeP: Read the manual page man aptitude
<draik_> rmrfslash: I had a similar issue with kde4, but that slowly resolved itself.
<BluesKaj> doleyb, check your media setup in sys settings
<chris_w> BluesKaj: ok, so given the fact that I had no custom sound configuration in hardy (just the defaults) is it strange that pulse audio is now not installed after the update to jaunty?
<PhilippeP> robin0800_: ok man is more useful than help :)
<nascentmind> anybody? is that a bug in kubuntu?
<robin0800_> PhilippeP: More extensive I would say
<BluesKaj> hardy used OSS i believe , so if you didn't upgrade to 8.10 then 9.04 it follows that pulseaudio wasn't triggered to install , i think :)
<chris_w> OK, Well having installed pulse audio im now going to reboot and see if its made a difference. I dont have high hopes. Thanks for all your help people
<doleyb> BluesKaj: You mean Multimedia?  I don't see anything relevant.
<BluesKaj> doleyb , no pulseaudio ?
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Maybe you've confused me for someone else.
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ActionParsnip> yo
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<robin0800_> ActionParsnip: YoYo
 * ActionParsnip waves
<ign0ramus> Need help... In Jaunty, I installed wicd, which uninstalls network-manager and the plasmoid for it.  Well, wicd doesn't want to work, so now I have no networking, and cannot figure out a way to reinstall the original packages... :(
<ign0ramus> I have the Jaunty DVD I used to install, but for some reason, can't get KPackageKit to pull files from it.
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you can use /etc/network/interfaces to setup the connection
<robin0800_> ign0ramus: You need Network-manager
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: how's that?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> no doleyb, I assumed you had told chris_w to install pulseaudio , but I thought it would have been installed by default in 8.10 from which which i assumed he had upgraded not hardy which uses OSS.
<ign0ramus> robin0800_: I know - can't install it without networking.
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: checking your link.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: setup the connection manually and you can then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> i always do it that way
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: sounds easy, but we shall see :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: if its wireless with wpa its a bit trickier but totally achievable
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: so if i turn off encryption temporarily, it should be easier, yes?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i guess yeah
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i use wep which is easily implemented in that file
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, there's whole load of problems with knetworkmanger being relegated to the boonies in 9.04 ..it has to be called up with the run mnd and then installed as /usr/bin/networkmanager in autostart in order to avoid the problems with Network Manager , which is totally buggy from the getgo.
<BluesKaj> err run cmnd
<ign0ramus_> ActionParsnip: sorry, got disconnected... do you have an example of the interfaces file for wireless?
<robin0800_> ign0ramus_: No direct connection?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus_ cat /etc/resolv.conf should give your status and important info
<ign0ramus_> yeah, but then I lose connection on this desktop :(
<ign0ramus_> I can't install the packages from the install DVD?
<robin0800_> ign0ramus_: on my laptop a reboot finds it automaticaly
<ign0ramus_> BluesKaj: only gives DNS servers
<ign0ramus_> robin0800_: what do you mean? do you let the install disc in and reboot?
<robin0800_> ign0ramus_: Yes and chose repair
<ign0ramus_> robin0800_: i'll try that
<Lynoure> I don't seem to be able to activate new keyboard layouts after upgrading to jaunty. Is this a known problem?
<ign0ramus_> completely unrelated, but does anyone else have to shutdown using CLI? The GUI buttons don't seem to work - the system just hangs
<robin0800_> Lynoure: no
<PhilippeP> robin0800_: well update-notifier-kde doesn't about chnges made with aptitude ...
<PhilippeP> care
<beatzz> how do i see what verision of wine I am running?
<beatzz> is there a command that prints Wine's version # to the screen?
<Lynoure> robin0800_: you tried, and can change them?
<BluesKaj> look in adept , beatzz
<Lynoure> For me it's like the green "add" arrow does nothing.
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus_ , how about : sudo ifup wlan0  ?
<beatzz> BluesKaj: thanks
<Lynoure> robin0800_: I'm asking because if it happens just to me, I'll try some things before reporting a bug, but if it happens to others, too, I could report on.
<wirechief> piksi  Kano is a linux master
<piksi> wirechief: i consulted him and he confirmed the compatibility of my adapter, so building manually the latest ati driver fixed the issue :-)
<wirechief> piksi i saw.. his scripts are awesome
<p-f_> Is there a magic "make horizontal scrolling work properly on my touchpad" setting somewhere?
<robin0800_> Lynoure: I'll check and get back to you
<Lynoure> robin0800_: Thanks
<doleyb> p-f_: have you tried gsynaptics?
<p-f_> doleyb: it seems to be installed
<doleyb> p-f_: But did you run it?
<wirechief> piksi what is amazing is they are designed to fix issues with proprietary drivers in kubuntu and make them work, he has a photographic mind for ATI stuff
<p-f_> doleyb: I did now, and horizontal scrolling is enabled. Still doesn't work, though.
<ign0ramus> robin0800_: the live CD with DHCP enabled me to connect and get the packages i needed.  thanks!
<doleyb> p-f_: Did you get jaunty?
<p-f_> doleyb: yup
<p-f_> doleyb: it broke a few things, but horizontal scrolling never worked at all
<piksi> wirechief: yeah, it's rare to see a custom script work that well :->
<somnob> can some one tell me why the wecam icon on kopete is gone  kopete 0.70.2
<ign0ramus> OK, now i have "network-manager" and "plasma-widget-network-manager" currently installed, but I cannot run either... any ideas?
<p-f_> doleyb: I also ran gsynaptics-init just in case
<somnob> i run kopete with   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so kopete
<somnob> but the webcam icon in the chat windwo is gone
<doleyb> p-f_: is your touch pad a synaptic?
<p-f_> doleyb: good question - it's whatever comes with dell inspirons
<neo644> Sometimes the network manager will not connect to my wireless network. It just says connecting to my wireless network, then it doesn't do anything, it just sits there. Anyone know what is wrong?
<robin0800> neo644: Yes its not very good
<wirechief> piksi if you take a peek at that script with a editor youll wonder how the heck it does what it does, ive been using his distro with ubuntu kernels now for almost 2 yrs
<neo644> It is the only problem i have encountered wth KDE so far
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus_ knetworkmanager has to be installed as /usr/bin/networkmanager in autostart in order to avoid the problems with Network Manager , which is totally buggy from the getgo.
<robin0800> neo644: Bluetooth?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: I think my problem was that the widget has to be manually added to the task bar
<neo644> I have bluetooth with my wireless radio
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, don't use it
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: putting my encryption back on the router, and testing...
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: why not?
<neo644> but im not using it
<White_Pelican> good morning all. Is there any idea when the Jaunty kde 3.5.10 remix will become available?
<BluesKaj> it's too buggy , yer better off with knetworkmanager
<robin0800> neo644: Doesn't work with my phone
<doleyb> BluesKaj: what does "too buggy" mean?
<neo644> robin0800, that isnt the problem though, im using a regular connection to my wireless router
<BluesKaj> it'll take 6-7 tries to encrypt/wpa and then it might fail ever 2nd time ...i found it a total PITA on our laptop
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Yes gnome works much better
<emma> Why is *no one* seeding the kubuntu 9.04 64 bit alt cd ??
<robin0800> emma: No ones got it?
<ignoramus> BluesKaj: ok, connected again on the lappy.  why should i not use the network-manager widget?
<emma> I would seed it if I could get it?!
<BluesKaj> knetworkmanager and Network Manager are 2 differnt apps ..Network Manager is the buggy one
<p-f_> in other news, upgrading to jaunty broke vim syntax highlighting
<emma> p-f_: that's a flaw in vim syntax highlighting.
<ignoramus> BluesKaj: so i should install "knetworkmanager" instead?
<neo644> emma: usually people download the ubuntu 32 bit regular cd the most
<p-f_> emma: really, how so?
<emma> neo644: we need to have people supporting kubuntu
<BluesKaj> well ignoramus, if yer comnnected leave it for now , you may have better luck than I did
<emma> p-f_: wasn't robust enough to withstand a dist upgrade.
<p-f_> emma: I would expect the distro to take care of that
<neo644> and the kubuntu 64bit alt is probably less needed
<robin0800> ignoramus: I wouldn't Just the gnome one
<emma> neo644: how am I going to get it then?
<ignoramus> BluesKaj: fair enough, I've had enough screwing with Jaunty for a while... the only thing bugging me is that to shutdown from Kmenu doesn't work (hangs), but from CLI it works fine... wtf?
<neo644> emma: I would download it the regular way
<robin0800> emma: Download the image
<neo644> Since the servers are much better today
<p-f_> emma: how does one go about fixing it manually then?
<p-f_> google isn't helping much
<emma> neo644: is there a way for me to seed it once I get it?
<neo644> emma: I dont think so
<robin0800> p-f_: Kate can do a vim style
<neo644> Are you just downloading it to seed it?
<BluesKaj> robin0800, knetworkmanager is perfectly fine ..it works well as a kde app , gnome has advantages over it. Jaunty devs have decided, for some eyecandy reason, to add a widget called Network Manager which is still buggy
<p-f_> robin0800: kate can't run without X
<emma> I want to have it but I don't want there to be zero people seeding kubuntu 9.04 64 bit alt cd.
<doleyb> BluesKaj: lol knetworkmanager eats cpu...
<BluesKaj> err  gnome has no advantages over it
<emma> How were people supposed to get it on the torrent if no one is seeding it?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Its the old one your talking about does it do mobile broadband?
<ignoramus> emma: you can get on the torrent, provided the tracker is still working, but you won't be able to download until you connect to a seeder
<neo644> BluesKaj, will knetworkmanager work better than the plasma widget?
<emma> ignoramus: yes i have the torrent but it is queued with zero seeders and zero peers.
<BluesKaj> neo644 , dunno if it'll work better but it's easier to setup
<emma> ignoramus: If I get kubuntu 9.04 64 bit alt cd by other means can I start seeding it?
<ignoramus> emma: yes. you can create a .torrent file and announce it, and seed to others
<neo644> BluesKaj, if it connects to my wifi network every time it is instantaneously better
<doleyb> How can I stop gtk programs (like gimp, gedit, or gnometris) from playing noises when I click buttons?
<emma> ignoramus: will it work for people who go to the official ubuntu torrent location?
<k4ever> i hope someone here can help me.  i'm not liking jaunty too much right now.  my wireless card keeps resetting (bcm4318 using wpa encryption) itself, i can't install ati fglrx drivers because i have a legacy ati card (x600), and the open source ati drivers keep locking up on 3d games.  to top it off the xorg.conf file is not standard thanks to debxconf.
<ignoramus> emma: there are at least 11 seeders on the 64-bit alt CD
<emma> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<neo644> BluesKaj, how do i stark knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> neo644 , the widget app was not keeping the settings for pw and wpa-pk , it would fail 6-7 times til I finally put knetworkmanager into the mix
<ignoramus> emma: use this one: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/alternate/kubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<robin0800_> k4ever: Look at the xorg log file  for what is going on
<emma> weird. why don't they merge those trackers or something.
<p-f_> so, anyone have ideas regarding how I could fix vim's syntax highlighting, which broke after updating to jaunty?
<BluesKaj> neo644, alt+F2 , type networkmanager
<ignoramus> emma: currently downloading at 150kB/s, just to test out.
<neo644> BluesKaj, im just gonna wing it, if i come back, that means it worked
<p-f_> other than changing editor, that is
<k4ever> robin0800: ok, standby
<k4ever> BluesKaj:  i'm having the same problem
<BluesKaj> neo err  alt+F2 , type knetworkmanager
<k4ever> my wireless card keeps dumping the encryption settings.  does it about 3 times a minute
<p-f_> oh and firefox tabs still render all wrong in jaunty
<emma> ignoramus: thanks I had deluge 'force recheck' after merging the trackers and it found seeders now.
<ignoramus> emma: :)
<Jampiter> Hi
<doleyb> p-f_: my firefox tabs got a lot better.  But now it has stupid button-noises.
<emma> ignoramus: what's the general feeling about the new Kubuntu?
<p-f_> doleyb: nice
<p-f_> doleyb: no noise here, but that might have to do with my sound being broken
<Jampiter> I have a laptop with a headphone socket, however, when I put in headphones (or external speakers) the sound cuts out entirely and there is no sound through the headphones. Removing the headphones restores sound. How can I fix this?
<emma> ignoramus: I have mostly used regular Ubuntu, but about 5 months ago I did have a 2 month stint as a Kubuntu user. I saw a lot of potential but went back to Ubuntu. I wondered if maybe KDE is more mature so it's more like KDE3.5 now?
<ignoramus> emma: I actually like it... still a little buggy, but nothing that is a deal-breaker.  It looks much nicer, if that means anything to you.
<doleyb> emma: i like it better than the previous one, if only because of wider underlying hardware support.
<BluesKaj> k4ever, which app are you using for the settings ?
<mackk431> i would like to proclaim that i deleted windows xp yesterday cause kubuntu 9.04 does everything better i need at this client
<ignoramus> emma: kde 4.2.2 is nowhere near stability of 3.5.x, but it has come a long way, and I personally believe that KDE is the future of mainstream Linux DE's
<ignoramus> mackk431: congrats!
<BluesKaj> gotta go, BBL
<White_Pelican> kde 4 has a while to go IMHO
<ignoramus> later BluesKaj.  thanks
<emma> That's cool. I will definitely try it out then.
<doleyb> emma: However I'm saddened by the occasional (and hilarious) redraw corruption from plasmoids... which makes me hate plasmoids a little more.
<ignoramus> doleyb: they are a little wonky sometimes.
<mackk431> may windows xp rest in peace
<emma> doleyb: what was the purpose of going to plasma, what is the upside?
<k4ever> robin0800: doesn't the xorg.0,log file reset itself after each reboot?  my system is locking up so bad that i have to hard reset
<doleyb> ignoramus: Yeah I haven't been able to catch a good screenshot yet.  Its not quite repeatable enough.
<mackk431> it will rest in pieces
<mackk431> haha
<reves> Some help please
<ignoramus> doleyb: ha, i was actually trying to get a screenshot just, now, but there doesn't seem to be a screenshot app anymore...
<doleyb> emma: Oh there are some flexibility advantages, not yet fully realized in my view.  (The fact that plasma's design goals are barely documented is another point against it)
<rgarcia> does anybody know the best video downloader program?
<ignoramus> rgarcia: wget
<k4ever> robin0800: doesn't the xorg.0,log file reset itself after each reboot?  my system is locking up so bad that i have to hard reset
<doleyb> ignoramus: ksnapshot should still be there... maybe it's no longer attached to printscreen button.
<mackk431> azureus is a good torrent downloader
<reves> every time I try to use KPackageKit I keep getting a bug
<k4ever> why is the xorg.conf file not standard?  it would be easier to figure out what was wrong if it was
<bulletgani> doleyb: pls comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/364129
<rgarcia> wget??
<emma> doleyb: i heard that with plasma you can do stuff like move stuff around to any part of the screen like on the desktop or in a panel or something.
<ignoramus> doleyb: doesn't show up when pressing prtscrn...
<emma> didn't really understand what they were saying though.
<rgarcia> sorry but i'm new here....could you explain me what is wget?
<doleyb> ignoramus: Yeah, well first check with alt-f2 ksnapshot.
<doleyb> ignoramus: I guess they broke the hotkey, you can re-add your own printscr hotkey (like I did)
<p-f_> robin0800: [besides, regarding the kate comment, I'm not the greatest fan of applications that crash on exit (before saving the configuration file) and output debug info to the console]
<rgarcia> i mean programs like Limewire,amule
<ignoramus> doleyb: yup, it's there.  how did you add the hotkey combo?
<White_Pelican> rgarcia, ktorrent
<p-f_> but that's just a personal preference
<doleyb> rgarcia: wget is a command-line program to download from the web servers.  The people who told you "wget" are sorta joking.
<rgarcia> mmm thanxx...
<neo644> Ok it sort of works
<neo644> Whenever i set my dns server to opendns it will not connect
<neo644> Otherwise it works fine
<doleyb> ignoramus: system settings, input actions, right-click New Global Shortcut, Command/URL.  Put ksnapshot as the command, and printscr as the button.  It will conflict with an existing PrintScr binding, which you must override.
<ignoramus> doleyb: cool.  trying now.
<ignoramus> doleyb: got it.  nicely done.
<jacalope> how do you map a global shortcut to a bash script?
<bryan> hello
<bryan> when ever i start konqueror the browser, linux crashes. where do i report that as a bug?
 * MuSdAv salve a tutti ^^
<neo644> Where can i find a good dock for kubuntu?
<rush> oyaebu kubuntu irc
<doleyb> jacalope: [13:13] <doleyb> ignoramus: system settings, input actions, right-click New Global Shortcut, Command/URL.  Put your bash script as the command, and choose a button.
<jacalope> awesome.... too simple, now i feel dumb for asking :)
<roysunshine> hi there
<roysunshine> anyone can help me?
<bryan> where do i report bugs with konquror and linux?
<White_Pelican> what's your problem, roysunshine ?
<doleyb> !bugs|bryan
<ubottu> bryan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rmrfslash> neo644: I'm a former Mac fanboy, out of all of the docks out there, I liked cairodock
<bryan> doleyb: how do i change the default browser?
<rmrfslash> doleyb: Kickoff > System Settings > Default Applications
<rmrfslash> woops, that was for bryan.
<roysunshine> i have a problem with video card.i put up the previous driver, now it works fine, but it recognizes me 2 videos, i cannot deselect the wrong one, so the kde menu always doesn't fill the screen and also compiz founds this problem
<rmrfslash> bryan: Kickoff > System Settings > Default Applications... though, I've found this doesn't work too well.
<bryan> rmrfslash: oh, great.
<roysunshine> what would you do, pelican^?
<bryan> rmrfslash: when i use the standard konqueror browser it crashes linux, and i just upgraded
<White_Pelican> not sure, roysunshine
<roysunshine> i try to explain better?
<White_Pelican> no it's OK
<rmrfslash> bryan: I don't use konqueror, and I don't think a majority of people do. Though I could be wrong. I'm not surprised it is buggy, not enough ppl are using it and reporting bugs
<White_Pelican> although, perhaps you can clarify what you mean by recognizing 2 videos
<roysunshine> i mean
<roysunshine> with krandrtray
<roysunshine> and
<rmrfslash> who here uses konqueror? I just want to see.
<kesek> I use it from time to time
<SSJ_GZ> moi
<rmrfslash> Then again, it is Sunday
<roysunshine> system prefs in video section, it finds me lvds (right one) and hdmi-1, which is set to an higher definition, but's always my monitor...and i cannot disable it because when i do it works, but then next boot it's the same
<rmrfslash> not a lot of ppl on
<ignoramus> anybody having issues with kde apps, where inputting text into boxes goes screwy?  Like this --> http://i41.tinypic.com/1eqrr7.jpg
<valdur55> hey!
<valdur55> anyone can tell me ho can repair Grub ?
<roysunshine> any idea white?
<BluesKaj> roysunshine, find your right driver in adept by typing in the make and model # of your graphics card.  The card will be listed under the proper driver , uninstll the wrong driver first if need be, then install the correct one.
<k4ever> as much as i like the speed of jaunty after using it for one day i'm going back to mintOS.  jaunty has some serious problems that i can't seem to find answers for.   wireless does not work.  ati drivers are screwed up again, which seems to be a them with new ubuntu releases.  i'm getting lockups for no reason.  this reminds me of windows 98, which is not good.   was this released too soon? linux is more stable than this
<roysunshine> ok blue i'll try now
<bryan> rmrfslash: it was my default browser, so thats why i asked how to change it
<rmrfslash> bryan: oh.... yeah... switch that sh*t
<rmrfslash> k4ever: see my pm
<ignoramus> !grub | valdur55
<yogayou``> How do I find qt-creator 1.1 for Kubuntu?
<ubottu> valdur55: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<valdur55> thx i will try
<valdur55> Ok.. How can run "tbeta"
<roysunshine> blueskaj i looked for intel mobile 4 series (rev 07) in adept, it doesn't find me anything useful i think
<razerreality> hi
<roysunshine> blue?
<BluesKaj> roysunshine, in the terminal :  lspci | grep VGA
<bryan> rmrfslash: is what you recommended the best way?
<agoole> my usb key is seen if I do dmesg, but never shows up or gets mounted, any ideas?
<roysunshine> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<BluesKaj> roysunshine , then pastebin your result so we can all have a look
<BluesKaj> oops
<rmrfslash> bryan: best way to what? switch your def browser?
<rmrfslash> bryan: if so then, yeah... it's the best way
<rosco_y> how do I create a link to a directory?
<rosco_y> ln ?
<BluesKaj> roysunshine, in adept look for : xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me how to create a link to a directory?
<Idespnnr> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rosco_y> thanks ubottu :)
<k4ever> sorry guys but this is ridiculous.  i wish everyone who uses jaunty well.  i'm getting off this train wreck.  please fix wifi and CLOSED SOURCE ati support for the sake of your users.
<roysunshine92> blueskaj are you still there?what should i search?
<enrico_> ciao
<Chr|s> whats a iso burning app I can use? k3b?
<BluesKaj> roysunshine, in adept look for : xserver-xorg-video-intel
<agoole> my usb worked just last night, and now none of my usb devices work, can anyone help ?
<agoole> Chr|s: yup,
<Wolfcastle> hello
<agoole> Chr|s: just select to burn a disc image when you start the app
<roysunshine92> no matches found blueskaj
<Wolfcastle> is it possible to compile katapult in kde 4.2?
<valdur55> :) I WILL try booting...
<valdur55> cya!
<BluesKaj> roysunshine92 , cpoy and paste xserver-xorg-video-intel, into the seartchbar in adept
<roysunshine92> blueskaj i did so.
<roysunshine92> it simply tells me no matches found
<bryan> kubuntu uses kde, does ubuntu use gnome?
<White_Pelican> yes
<BluesKaj> it should be listed , roysunshine92
<roysunshine92> should i try using synaptic?
<bryan> can anyone recommend a good site for skins?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu are you running , roysunshine92?
<roysunshine92> gnome-look.org i think bryan
<roysunshine92> kubuntu 9.04
<bryan> roysunshine92: thanks, ill look for some.
<BluesKaj> try synaptic sure
<agoole> I have a problem mounting usb, seems it always reverts to my cdrom ??
<rmrfslash> bryan: there's also kde-look.org
<Wolfcastle> how do I configure keyboard shortcuts in kubunut 9.04?
<Wolfcastle> in kde 3.5 i could select between profiles of shortcuts
<Wolfcastle> I can't find that now
<roysunshine92> blueskaj it founds me a lot of things.
<roysunshine92> how can i know which's right?
<BluesKaj> look for the exact driver, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<aleite> Hello guys... to install kde 3 on jaunty all I have to do is put -kde3 on the package?
<roysunshine92> the exact one
<p-f_> anyone have ideas regarding how I could fix vim's syntax highlighting, which broke after updating to jaunty?
<roysunshine92> blueskaj i removed it because it has a lot of problems in 3d
<BluesKaj> aleite, kde3libs i think
<aleite> BluesKaj: No, there isn't one ...
<aleite> I wanted to install amarok-kde3
<BluesKaj> kde3
<roysunshine92> i should put it back now?my only problem is that i cannot save the configuration with disabled hdmi.
<BluesKaj> aleite , google for amarok14
<aleite> The problem is that apt doesn't find any kde3 package
<aleite> Is it on a separate repository?
<BluesKaj> aleite, look for amarok 14 in adept
<roysunshine92> blueskaj there isn't a configuration file that i should change to set the resolution?
<aleite> blueskaj, there isn't any amarok14
<BluesKaj> aleite , enable the third party repos in adept\
<unanxbt> hi everyone, demonoid.com registration is open, hurry up
<tesla> Привет !
<MimmoX> hi everyone
<shubuntu> hi
<MimmoX> may I ask some help about amarok2?
<BluesKaj> !ru | tesla
<ubottu> tesla: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ralmar> Hey guys, can I upgrade from x86 8.10 to x64 9.04 with the alternate install cd? Thanks
<MimmoX> It's that I can't manage a media device (a chinapod) like i did on amarok fast forward
<shubuntu> i'm trying to figure out how to uninstall a really annoying program
<yousef_> ...so is there going to be 9.04 with KDE 3??
<yousef_> cause if not then i dunno
<ralmar>  Can i still install x86 programs by adding x86 repositories, on a 9.04 x64 installation? (Im worried I wont find x64 versions of some software..)
<yousef_> does anyone know if there will be 9.04 with KDE 3?
<cspack> yes i think there is a jaunty remix with kde 3.5
<brano> hi guys
<yousef_> oh, but on the upgrade instructions they dont even mention it
<brano> i've updated to jaunty and i have no system tray icon for guidance power manager..? don't you have any idea why?
<cspack> yousef_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<BluesKaj> yousef_, it's still in the dev stage ...strange but true
<yousef_> oh ok thanks
<shubuntu> i'm new to kubuntu; i installed a really annoying program & can't get rid of it!
<ignoramus> shubuntu: what did you install, and how did you install it?
<shubuntu> i installed a game thru another program..
<ignoramus> shubuntu: did you install it through the package manager?
<ignoramus> shubuntu: "another program" means nothing to me
<freak_> i'm new to ubuntu, i recently installed it, and made my friends install it too, how to we setup a vpn kind of thing between ourselves on this?
<shubuntu> yes, it was package manager
<ignoramus> shubuntu: so open package manager, and mark program for removal, and apply
<shubuntu> i tried, but it's no longer listed..
<ignoramus> shubuntu: what's the name of the app?
<shubuntu> vista app
<ignoramus> shubuntu: have you tried re-installing it through package manager, and then once installed, purging it?
<ignoramus> shubuntu: not the most elegant way, but easy enough for a new user to do
<shubuntu> re-install gnome desktop?
<ignoramus> shubuntu: what? you said the app you installed was "vista app"
<shubuntu> yes, it's not listed in the package manager
<ignoramus> shubuntu: so how did you install it?  You said you installed it through the package manager
<eportel6607> Hi guys!  Can anybody tell me where I can get the kernel source for 8.04 and 7.04 Kubuntu....specifily the kernel patches?   I've been looking for about a week now with no real leads?
<shubuntu> yes, it was in the package manager when i installed it, and it's no longer there
<cspack> maybe try sudo apt-get purge "appname" if you can't find it in the package manager
<ignoramus> shubuntu: try what cspack said
<ignoramus> eportel6607: kerneltrap should have it
<flo___> salut à tous
<flo___> Hi all
<shubuntu> sudo apt-get purge vista-app?
<ignoramus> shubuntu: yes, if the name of the app is "vista-app"
<shubuntu> i will try that! thanks..
<eportel6607> ignoramus: "kerneltrap"..hmm what's that?  A site?..or a user on this irc?
<ignoramus> eportel6607: http://kerneltrap.org/
<eportel6607> ignoramus: Thanks man!
<ignoramus> eportel6607: np
<eportel6607> ignoramus: hey does ubuntu/kubuntu "store" this in any package?
<liber> Hello there. How do I remove the google-search bar from konqueror?
<ignoramus> eportel6607: or http://www.kernel.org/
<yogayou> How do I install the latest qt-creator?
<eportel6607> ignoramus: but Kubuntu/Ubuntu have A LOT of patch from what I can gather....do you think that Kernel trap will that the ones especially for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<mankeletor> hello there, cannot conect to internet in the new version 9.04.. anyone can gimme a hand?
<ignoramus> eportel6607: I don't know if there are Ubuntu-specific kernels... I've always used regular Generic Linux Images
<michael_> Does anyone know how to hide the timestamps in Quassel?
<bulletgani> mankeletor: how are u tryign to connect ..... wired/wireless ?
<ignoramus> liber: "konqueror-plugin-searchbar"
<ignoramus> liber: i think
<eportel6607> ignoramus: oh...well from what I understand Kubuntu uses a generic kernel BUT it's patched to kingdom come!
<valdur55> Hei!
<valdur55> Hey!
<liber> ignoramus: thx. it was correct
<ignoramus> liber: np
<mankeletor> bulletgani: i have hsdpa connection, it seems like wvdial.la package is missing no the newest version
<ignoramus> eportel6607: you may want to check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/
<valdur55> How can use webcam?
<bulletgani> sorry ..... no experience with HSDPA
<eportel6607> ignoramus: Ahhhh thanks man! cool :)
<ignoramus> eportel6607: np.  hope you find what you're looking for.
<eportel6607> ignoramus: thank you....it hasn't been easy
<ignoramus> eportel6607: check with the guys in #ubuntu-kernel  . They should be able to help further.
<eportel6607> ignoramus: Great thanks
 * BluesKaj wonders if wubi is up to date , using jaunty ?
<mankeletor> np bulletgani, i know how to make it work but need that package first.. ppp already installed
<mankeletor> *works
<michael_> BluesKaj: I installed Kubuntu Jaunty using wubi.  There were a few updates to be done after installing, but not many.
<bulletgani> mankeletor: what HSDPA chipset do you have ?
<bulletgani> are drivers an issue ?
<mankeletor> no problems with drivers it works correctly, just need the package wvdial to stablish the connection
<BluesKaj> thx michael_ , i was thinking of installing it on our laptop for security's sake while travelling due to the unsecured wifi systems in hotels etc
<agoole> can anyone recommend a wifi viewer ?
<BluesKaj> agoole , try wavemon
<michael_> i put it on my Lenovo T61, everything worked fine right out of the box, wifi, sound, video, etc..
<agoole> BluesKaj: euh...for kde ? or is this console only ?
<BluesKaj> yeah console , agoole
<agoole> BluesKaj: I was looking for a kde one, its for my folks, haha, they need simpler
<BluesKaj> just wavemon in the terminal brings it up
<agoole> BluesKaj: I was looking for more of a kde look, and also something that starts up at boot
<mankeletor> bulletgani: can you search wvdial in your apt-get and tell me where the hell is it? LOL i need to download it manually
<mankeletor> that issue is killing me
<BluesKaj> agoole, try this site , there are cool suggestions here, http://www.marcelgagne.com/cwl092004.html
<ScorpKing> mankeletor: what's the problem?
<mankeletor> intrepid already has that command but jaunty dont got it =(
<ScorpKing> aaroncampbell: use pon & poff
<ScorpKing> aaroncampbell: run pppconfig first though
<mankeletor> ScorpKing: need to get wvdial package
<ScorpKing> aaroncampbell: may i ask why?
<PSiL0> For intrepid ibex (kde 4.2.2), how can I revert back to the default kubuntu fonts?  I played with anti-aliasing the other day and I didn't like the results, and I found out that I couldn't revert back to the default by pressing default.  Deleting ~/.kde improved things, but the fonts are less full than the default install
<ScorpKing> !find wvdial
<ubottu> Found: wvdial
<pr> Hello all, I can connecto to internet, IRC but apt-get and kopete don't work, can anyone help me?
<ScorpKing> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2 (jaunty), package size 103 kB, installed size 320 kB
<PSiL0> also tried reconfiguring the font from dpkg font-reconfigure (or sorta), native automatic and no.  Didn't improve things either
<ScorpKing> aaroncampbell: according to the bot it should be in the main repo.
<brhad56_> So I upgraded to 9.04 and now seems flash is broken.
<XPS_M1330> how can I manually gruop tasks in the task manager?
<mankeletor> ScorpKing: thx =) what souce: wvdial means? no binary for wvdial?
<agoole> BluesKaj: I looked at those links, there wasn't anything for the latest kde,
<agoole> BluesKaj: Can I use a gnome app maybe ?
<jeremias_> hello
<BluesKaj> agoole, yeah should work
<agoole> BluesKaj: know of any good gnome apps ?
<jimmy_> hello there
<JB_> hi
<ScorpKing> aaroncampbell: that source refers to the package that you'd find wvdial in.
<brhad56_> Anyone else have issues with flash not working after upgrading to 9.04?
<JB_> yes me
<brhad56_> know of a work around?
<Lynoure> brhad56_: and me.
<JB_> not really
<agoole> I had to use the adobe installer, to get it working
<JB_> I just tried to download it many times until it was able to and installed it
<brhad56_> adobe's installer wouldn't work for me, because i am on AMD64
<JB_> Im on AMD 64
<JB_> It worked
<brhad56_> did you use the deb file?
<agoole> yeah theres a prebuilt deb
<JB_> what browser do you use
<brhad56_> brad@Tempest:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<brhad56_> dpkg: error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (--install):
<brhad56_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<brhad56_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brhad56_>  install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<brhad56_> firefox
<Lynoure> JB_: I had the problem both with Konqueror and FF
<JB_> It worked on FF
<agoole> anyone here recommend a wifi viewer ?
<agoole> seems theres nothing by default with the new jauty
<JB_> but  still there are issues
<agoole> jaunty*
<Lynoure> JB_, brhad56_: if you both upgraded, could you check if you can add keyboard layouts from Settings -> Regional -> Keyboard layouts? I cannot, and I'm wondering if it is an upgrade problem or something specific to my system.
<sasharu> agoole, iwlist scan?
<JB_> I did when installing
<agoole> sasharu: is that console only ? this is for someone who doesn't use console
<sasharu> схуяли это тебе консоль не нравится?
<sasharu> sorry
<JB_> this KDE still has many issue it just closes windows for no reason
<brhad56_> Lynoure: its letting me add new layouts
<Lynoure> brhad56_: ok, thanks, then I think I'll try some more things :)
<lucas_> hello, I would like to change the speed of the mouse, but only for one dimension
<wags> I have an old vesiob of kubuntu
<ignoramus> is it possible to cut/copy/paste files that are displayed in the Desktop Folder View widget?
<wags> how do I update??
<wags> to 9.04
<ignoramus> wags: you can use adept to do a full upgrade
<lucas_> is there a command, or can i do this with hal/fdi?
<ignoramus> wags: it will say there's a new version available
<wags> ok ok
<wags> so I jest type adept
<wags> *just
<ignoramus> wags: open Adept, and refresh sources
<ignoramus> wags: once that finishes, there should be a blue arrow at the top
<ignoramus> wags: Version Upgrade
<lucas_> ignoramus: i can copy files in the desktop folder view
<wags> ok thanks
<ignoramus> lucas_: really?  that option does not show up for me...
<lucas_> i just used Ctrl-C
<lucas_> ignoramus: but you are right, it's missing from the context menu
<karamella> ANY ONE CAN HELP ME?
<lucas_> ignoramus:  paste on the other hand is shown
<ActionParsnip> wassup karamella
<karamella> HOW can make my desk top faster in ubunto?
<wags> ignoramus: thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> karamella: install a lighter DE
<ign0ramus> wags: np
<ActionParsnip> karamella: reduce running services
<ign0ramus> lucas_: yup, keyboard shortcuts seem to work, but there's no option in context menu
<karamella> from system monitor
<lucas_> karamella: tell us, what exactly doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> karamella: reduce swappiness, install local dns
<PSiL0> question, For intrepid ibex (kde 4.2.2), how can I revert back to the default kubuntu fonts?  I played with anti-aliasing the other day and I didn't like the results, and I found out that I couldn't revert back to the default by pressing default.  Deleting ~/.kde improved things, but the fonts are less full than the default install
<lucas_> ign0ramus: you could file a bug-report (it's probably very easy to fix)
<ign0ramus> lucas_: you replicated?
<karamella> how to install local dns
<lucas_> ign0ramus: ?
<lucas_> karamella: why would you like to do this?
<karamella> what
<ign0ramus> lucas_: are you able to reproduce the same situation? (ie, no cut/copy/paste in right-click menu)?
<lucas_> karamella: install local dns
<karamella> how
<ign0ramus> lucas_: just want to make sure its not some setting I have
<lucas_> ign0ramus: yes, no copy or cut.   paste exists
<ign0ramus> lucas_: ok, filing.  thanks.
<lucas_> ign0ramus: thanks for filing
<lucas_> karamella: why do you need a local dns?
<ActionParsnip> karamella: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<brhad56_> FYI: I got the flashplayer in firefox to work by removing flashplugin and nspluginwrapper through apt-get and  then reinstalling flash through adept
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: if you can speed up dns with a local dns then your webbrowsing will be faster
<__Adam__> Hello, Help, I have upgraded to 9.04 an now i have no networking - when i try to ping i get sendmsg:not permitted
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: have you tried populating the /etc/resolv.conf
<karamella> cool thanks
<lucas_> karamella: to be honest, I don't think, it's worth the effort
<karamella> and
<__Adam__> populating with what?
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: can you access your routers config page
<__Adam__> i use DHCP
<__Adam__> no
<karamella> i know
<__Adam__> i am pinging the router
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: it really is, its speeds up stuff online no end
<__Adam__> it fails
<lucas_> karamella: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331850
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: HMM, do you have an ip address suitable for your lan
<__Adam__> yes from DCHP
<lucas_> karamella: i use pdns on my server, and it's quite easy to set up
<__Adam__> DHCP :)
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: can you ping your router?
<__Adam__> no i get sendmsg:not permitted
<__Adam__> no i get sendmsg:operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: ok let me websearch
<__Adam__> i have tried with networkmanager and wicd
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: are you running a firewall of any kind on the linux box?
<wags> has anyone got that latest version of Vuze working??
<wags> I have tried but it does not update
<__Adam__> not intentionly, i have disabled ufw
<ppibburr> i upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 and now i cant login
<ign0ramus> lucas_: filing a bug report, but what is the name of the Plasmoid package for Folder view?
<karamella> wow its so long way
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: ok
<lucas_> ign0ramus: don't know, but inside the info from the folder view i found the following note: "Please report bugs to fredrik@kde.org"
<ActionParsnip> karamella: hardly. install dnsmasq, tell it to listen to 127.0.0.1 and add 127.0.0.1 as a name server, then restart dnsmasq
<ign0ramus> lucas_: good call.  I'll email him directly.
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: do you use 192.168.0.x like every other home network?
<__Adam__> no i use 10.0.1.0 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: ok and what is the name of the device you are using?
<__Adam__> ASUS laptop :)
<karamella> another thing please
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: wlan0? eth0?
<__Adam__> eth0
<__Adam__> get same on wlan0
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: sudo route add -net 10.0.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0
<karamella> i need a software about how to burn a cd in iso
<ActionParsnip> karamella: you already have it
<lucas_> karamella: k3b
<ActionParsnip> karamella: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso
<karamella> realy
<karamella> sorry
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted-307848/
<karamella>  i still new in this system
<ActionParsnip> karamella: you'll learn
<__Adam__> route was already there now in table twice
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: hmm, that may be a thing
<__Adam__> ?
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: 2 entries may affect stuff. try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jeye617> peejah?
<__Adam__> done that, still cant ping
<__Adam__> any new firewalls added to 9.04???
<lucas_> __Adam__: do you have the live cd from jj?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<__Adam__> no it was a distro upgeade from 8.10
<karamella>  i already found it
<karamella> tell me
<__Adam__> ufw says its disabled
<mackk431> hello i am trying to install java script for kubuntu 9.04. i tried almost everything i could find in the internet but its still not working. can anybody help?
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- Javascript? You don't install it, it's part of your web browser
<mackk431> if i use a page what requires java script it says "you dont have java script"
<karamella> in the same partion i install the system ubunto it was another folder espcially music folder it dissapear after installing ubinto
<wags_> the new version of kubuntu is awesome
<karamella> where shoud i found
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- what web browser?
<mackk431> firefox
<ActionParsnip> mackk431: java script is default in nearly all browsers
<ActionParsnip> mackk431: i thing you mean java plugin
<Dragnslcr> And did you install an extension that disables Javascript?
<Dragnslcr> Or did you disable it in the Firefox settings?
<mackk431> in addons is "IcedTea java Web Browser Plugin" and it is activated
<Dragnslcr> That has nothing to do with Javascript
<mackk431> there is nothing else what says java
<karamella> should prfer for 2.4 intel procceror
<mackk431> i tried this before "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<mackk431> not working
<__Adam__> mackk431: Do you have NoScript addon installed at all btw?
<mackk431> i dont have NoScript addon installed
<__Adam__> mackk431: The Javascript setting under Firefox is at edit->preferences->content->enable javascript
<__Adam__> Might be worth double checking that
<__Adam__> guess i have to go back to 8.10 then?
<mackk431> adam you are right it was disabled there
<mackk431> ok i try that page
<__Adam__> mackk431: :) If it's now enabled, you're good to go
<mackk431> thanks adam that fixed it the page is working now
<__Adam__> mackk431: np :)
<wags_> Do I need to setup guarddog??
<wags_> I have smoothwall as my main firewall
<ActionParsnip> wags_: if you have a firewall its a waste to have another
<wags_> yeh my network should be clean
<mackk431> it is better to deactivate java out of security reasons?
<mackk431> is it
<wags_> does anyone know how setup a raid5??
<wags_> a gui would be nice
<__Adam__> mackk431: Javascript shouldn't present any issues, and from my personal experience, there's not many dangerous Java progs out there
<karamella> how can i get ubunto last verison in egypt?
<mackk431> ok
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<karamella> there is no torrnet link to get the last verison
<seele> how do you update proprietary video drivers?
<wags> If I open a port for torrents, should I set it up on a DMZ??
<wags> or should it be ok
<kesek> why ?
<wags> if I get hacked
<kesek> IF you forwarded a port.
<kesek> Hacked?
<kesek> >.>
<braden_> anyone know the fix for vmware-tools vmhgfs build error?
<wags> kesek: do you think it should be fine??
<kesek> Of course
<wags> cool
<kesek> Just forwared the port.
<kesek> and use a non-standard port
<kesek> 65510
<kesek> or something
<wags> ok thx
<kesek> np.
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: The actual owner of this nick just tried to untar a system backup whilst the system was running, to go back to 8.10... is that not as good as I think it is?
<mackk431> in my opinion its hard to hack a linux system
<mackk431> even if you have backdoors
<mackk431> the hacker has to have root rights to do great damage
<mackk431> and that is nearly impossible
<__Adam__> mackk431: Though it depends if you're to do damage or just peeve people off
<mackk431> but i say it isnt possible
<mackk431> impossible
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: not sure, you could always boot to livecd and do it properly which will circumvent any badness that may have happened
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: yeah - he's trying to do that now, but his livecd isn't playing ball atm :S
<braden_> so nobody here is running kubuntu in vmware?
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: hmm
<ActionParsnip> braden_: no, i run it native, much faster
<__Adam__> He asked me for the command to untar a tarball, but I didn't know what for before it was too late ;(
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: oh boy
<braden_> its pretty fast as a VM
<wags> is there gparted for kde??
<ActionParsnip> braden_: vm wil neve be as fast as native
<ActionParsnip> wags: sudo apt-get install gparted
<wags> thx
<braden_> its seems pretty fast to me. I run a linux content filter proxy at work with 160 user load as a VM with no performance isses.
<braden_> and its serving 2 other VMs plus host OS
<ActionParsnip> braden_: only 2 VMs>
<braden_> 3 VM
<braden_> 1 nix 2 windows
<wags> I have a spare drive for files.  What filesystem should I use??
<braden_> and windows host
<ActionParsnip> braden_: we have 12 VM severs with 9 VMs on each running Citrix
<braden_> do they run fast"?
<ActionParsnip> braden_: admittedly the earliest 5 are running 2.5 :(
<ActionParsnip> braden_: they run ok but are rental so have low SLA
<braden_> ug
<ActionParsnip> the newer ones are awesome
<braden_> yup, I have phased out most of my old hardware
<ActionParsnip> braden_: we're continually rolling stuff
<braden_> same here. never a boring moment in the IT world. Someone always wants to change shit
<braden_> and I always find it funny to hear how easy it is when its coming from the boss' mouth
<amaterasu> hi
<kesek> hrmof
<amaterasu> what's the pakcage name of that kde3 drive mounter applet?
<ign0ramus> amaterasu: what did you use it for specifically?  Otherwise, 'man mount'
<ActionParsnip> braden_: oh we dont need that, they changed ALL the user names to have a prefix on to differentiate the admins from users, completly pointless
<Altusanew> Hello all.  Has anyone tried to install QT Creator from the repos, and if so has it come with the QT documentation?  I can't seem to get it to pull up like it was when I was looking at the .9x version on Kubuntu 8.10.
<amaterasu> ign0ramus: i need that applet. long story.
<ign0ramus> amaterasu: again, what did you use it to mount? other partitions? flash drives?
<braden_> ;) but someone thought that was a really good idea right?
<ActionParsnip> braden_: oh totally :(
<braden_> its just 10 hours of work.....we didn't have a mile long list of things to complete already, let bump this one up the list so we can piss the IT department off
<braden_> I think they plot against us
<Altusanew> I guess everyone is sticking with Kdevelop then?  :-)
<ign0ramus> amaterasu: pysdm?
<ign0ramus> amaterasu: ntfs-3g?
<braden_> I had the same thing go down a few months ago. They decided that the user directory of my Call Manager server needed updated so it looked more organized. Only about 14 hours of work when all they needed to do was learn how to use the reports on the server...But you cant tell the boss that ;)
<core|Greenberet> hi
<amaterasu> ign0ramus: flash drives and whatnot
<amaterasu> simple kicker applet
<amaterasu> installed it 100x but eaxch time i install a new machine... i forget the name. something like kde-drivemount or such
<__Adam__> Right what has the missus been sayinG!
<core|Greenberet> does someone know how to write "^^" without typing the ^ key 4 times? ( i want to type it 2 times  for this result )
<Jampiter> core|Greenberet: Shift ^ twice?
<amaterasu> ign0ramus: possibly part of kicker-applets, need to restart...
<core|Greenberet> shift ^ creates °
<core|Greenberet> german keyboard btw
<core|Greenberet> if that matters
<__Adam__> think its restoring now
<__Adam__> chalcedony !
 * __Adam__ huggles chalcedony
<alex_crash> hello!
<bry> i need help, all of a sudden the "i" key doesn't work in pidgin conversation window, it works in the buddy list and all other programs just not in a conversation window in pidgin. it just happened randomly how do i fix it?
<bry> capital "I" works
<ActionParsnip> bry: does a restat help?
<Mark_ilb> getting the following error when installing sysvinit :   error breaks existing package 'upstart' conflict:sysvinit (
<jacalope> hi all!  another question: i installed jaunty RC2 and update constantly.  Currently, i have amarok 2.0.1, but i thought the release had 2.0.2??
<faroui> Salut
<linux-hdtv> what would you use for ICQ ?
<p-f> is anyone else having hibernation problems after updating to jaunty?
<srobert> Can I perform an upgrade from intrepid with a CD?
<p-f> and vim syntax highlighting problems?
<p-f> and wifi stability problems?
<alex_crash> linux-hdtv: LICQ...
<linux-hdtv> is that cli ?
<p-f> linux-hdtv: if you want cli, you could install a local bitlbee server (or use a public one), which is an irc gateway to other im protocols
<__Adam__> what permissions should my /var directory have?
<p-f> linux-hdtv: licq also has a cli mode if I remember well, but that was aeons ago
<jacalope> p-f: I actually have less hibernation and wifi probs with jaunty, so far, but i don't think that's the case for everyone
<p-f> jacalope: the upgrade actually made everything worse, which I didn't think possible :)
<linux-hdtv> i am looking for gui, thank you :-)
<p-f> then you could try pidgin, unless you're into decent UIs and everything
<p-f> it's the least bad from what I've seen
<skierpage> srobert, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu suggests you can upgrade with the Alternate CD
<srobert> skierpage: Thanks
<doleyb> linux-hdtv: there is finch and centerim.. and more
<Mark_ilb> getting the following error when installing sysvinit :   error breaks existing package 'upstart' conflict:sysvinit (
<doleyb> linux-hdtv: but i'd think the kubuntu standard is kopete, which you must have already tried...
<alex_crash> p-f: respect :-)
<Mark_ilb> is it possible to install tg3 on ubuntu
<luigi_> ciao
<Onyx> I just switched over to KDE, and accidentally deleted the widget that shows my desktop icons.  How do I get it back?
<doleyb> Onyx: right-click add widget, and folder view, and pick your ~/Desktop
<skierpage> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04.  Are there any sample files to test multimedia?  I'm not sure sound is working.
<devilsadvocate> skierpage: youtube :P
<skierpage> devilsadvocate "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player."
<devilsadvocate> skierpage:  /usr/share/sounds/
<heberth> hola gente !
<core|Greenberet> hi, does someone know how to add "reboot and start os Y"
<core|Greenberet> to the start menu
<heberth> holaaa
<skierpage> devilsadvocate, thanks!  I found /usr/share/sounds, and clicking on a sound in Dolphin made a noise.  Should be in a FAQ somewhere
<doleyb> skierpage: the system settings -> multimedia has test buttons too
<alarm> hello, how can i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<ahmos> hi, i just installed jaunty jakalope inside windows but there is no sound
<ahmos> so any help please
<trasgo> hi
<ahmos> hello
<ahmos> !sond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sond
<ahmos> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaddi_> i'm looking for a bb-code editor with a preview function. does anybody know one?
<orzel> hello. are there any known issue with intel graphic chipset  ? i have a kubuntu that worked perfectly until i've updated to 9.04. Now a small part (~3%?) is missing at the bottom of the screen in kde. That get fixed by switching to another resolution, and then back to the original one .....
<mackk431> did you check the alsa setting ahmos? could be the problem
<mackk431> sometimes the al chip gets muted
<mackk431> dont know why
<ahmos> i checked th mixer and every thing is working, my card is recognizes,
<ahmos> so how to check it in your way
<mackk431> open a terminal and type alsamixer. what do you see?
<Guest72982> #gayemiliaromagna
<ahmos> i have done that and everything is normal
<mackk431> nothing is muted?
<ahmos> nothing
<mackk431> hm
<mackk431> its beyond my present knowledge than
<ahmos> :) ok thank you for your time
<mackk431> urw
<Onyx> I'm using compiz-fusion/emerald, and I just switched from Gnome to KDE.  My scrollbar/file menus in some applications are still using the old decorations.  Does this need to be changed somewhere other than compiz?
<doleyb> orzel: maybe read the notes in the topic
<ubuntu> i
<ubuntu> i'm using kubuntu with windows, and was wondering if I could install it on a cdrom?
<Onyx> ubuntu: You can't install things on a CD.
<ubuntu> hmm
<arte_> Hola
<ubuntu> in windows, it says that i have about 23 gb of free space on my C drive, but when trying to install kubuntu it says that all of my disk is used.
<dima_> Hi,everyone. After I close firefox, it wouldn't really stop to run. I still can see it in "ps ax" output. Does anyone else experience this?
<fungos> I'm using 9,04 and KPackageKit is giving error saying that there is a Lock. How can I "clean" this lock?
<kaddi_> fungos: when does it tell you that there is a lock?
<fungos> when I try to install anything :S
<fungos> I thinks that there is another package manager opened.. but It should be from a previous crash
<kaddi_> this usually means that you have more than one updatemanager popened
<fungos> yes, but there is none, it must be from previous crash. btw, this crashes a lot more that adept from 8.10
<fungos> any idea where it keep the locks?
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix | fungos
<ubottu> fungos: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kaddi_> argh, still searching for the right command XD
<kaddi_> is there a list of all ubottu-commands?
<kinkie> Hi all.. I have two questions on kubuntu Jaunty. First is network-manager: I can't seem to configure a 802.11X connection as system-level, the checkbox in knetworkmanager is grayed-out. Second is: I'd like to migrate my root filesystem to a logical volume, but update-initramfs doesn't seem to pick the LV up... any hints? Thanks
<kaddi_> kinkie do you have an acer?
<Onyx> Is there a way to make GTK apps respect my KDE theme settings?  Firefox, GIMP, and the like are using GTK-style scrollbars/file menus instead of respecting my theme.
<kinkie> kaddi_: HP laptop
<BluesKaj> well I reinstalled jaunty on the laptop but now the wifi is hopeless it just quits after trying to make it connect with network manager. I wonder if there's a tutorial about setup with this app which either won't remeber your settings or won't let you change them once they're set ..  a most frustrating exersise
<kaddi_> kinkie there is a bugreport for acer concerning networkmanager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350352
<fungos> fuser wont return nothing.
<fungos> removing the lock wont fix the problem
<fungos> still saying it has a lock
<kaddi_> kinkie i had a lot of problems with knetworkmanager, finally i chose to use the gnome-applet (start with nm-applet in shell) which works fine for me... might be worth a try?
<kinkie> kaddi_: the acer bugreport doesn't seem to fit, I see no Atheros modules. Trying the gnome panel
<kaddi_> fungos: maybe this'll help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2750296#post2750296
<kaddi_> it'll probably kill your update manager
<kaddi_> so make sure no more updates are running ;)
<asdzx> hi
<kinkie> BRB. rebooting to check whether it works.
<asdzx> is it possible to set shotcuts in Konsole for switching tabs ?
<asdzx> it was possible in kde3 but i can't find it in kde4
<kaddi_> aszdx i can switch tabs with shift+left/right on my pc FWIW
<asdzx> kaddi_ me too. is it possible to set it to different shortcut ?
<kaddi_> must be :D not sure how though... i'll have a look :D
<asdzx> got it
<Dragnslcr> !info gtk-qt-engine | Onyx
<ubottu> Onyx: gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Dragnslcr> Onyx- that might be what you're looking for
<asdzx> it's called 'Next view' and 'Previous view'
<asdzx> don't know why it is called a 'view'
<Onyx> Dragnslcr: Thank you :)
<kinkie> kaddi_: better but still not 100%. The wireless network is accessed, but dhcp is not invoked. Weird...
<kinkie> I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks!
<kaddi_> cu
<asdzx> i'm getting 'Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying' when i run wpa_cli
<asdzx> what's wrong ?
<quassel208> echo "base=<your base memory> size=<your memory size> type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
<quassel208> whats my base memory ?
<ActionParsnip> quassel208: run free
<ActionParsnip> free is a konsole command
<fungos> this is sad. Nothing works. Isn't there a way to "clean up" dpgk state?
<fungos> why the hell kubuntu keep changing package manager?? :S
<rocky_fortune> I hate this thing >.<
<fungos> and why this new package manager wont ask root password when trying to install/update something?
<calamari> hi
<calamari> when I would stick in sd cards etc, kde used to show them on the desktop... this has stopped working, any ideas? (kde 3.5)
<quassel208> 2024840  what this 2 gb memory in hexadecimal notation?
<doleyb> I upgraded to jaunty, and now have silly sound effects when clicking buttons in gtk programs (like gimp, gedit, gnometris, firefox).  But if I log into a gnome session that doesn't happen.  How can I stop it in a kde session?
<ActionParsnip> quassel208: 4 294 967 296 = 0x10000000
#kubuntu 2010-04-26
<ForgeAus> hmm will wubi d/l it for me I wonder
<ForgeAus> hey kubuntu has a netbook too kewl
<ForgeAus> hmm it's d/ling torrent? I don't got client!
<ForgeAus> but I think I'll leave it go
<ForgeAus> see what happenz
<mascott_> hello
<ForgeAus> hello
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to pair a Motorola S305 bluetooth headset with my notebook but i get a message saying "it doesn't support input service" and can't get it to work. Anybody know what could be happening? thanks in advance.
<James147> I am unable to move files when using a samba share, dolphin claims it cannot rename the file... I can copy and paste it and even delete and rename them... just not move :S
<levar> i lost my wireless
<levar> after the update
<levar> how do i get it back
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> after 'the' update
<Typos_King> whatever that was :{
<levar> well i lost my wireless. how do i get it back
<Typos_King> just run the manager, -> knetworkmanager
<levar> when i click on it nothing happens
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> then right-click it and make a new connection :)
<Typos_King> may I entice you in installing network-manager-gnome instead?    seems to fare better than knetworkmanager :)
<levar> how do i install that
<Typos_King> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;
<levar> i did it got into and the wireless is still not showing up
<Typos_King> you installed it?
<levar> i already had it. i got into the network manager and the wireless tab is greyed out. i can not even click on it
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> run nm-applet
<Typos_King> if it runs/loads, that means you installed the package :)
<levar> i have several applications when i type in network manager. I still cant click network manager but one option was configure network
<levar> so i clicked that
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> run nm-applet
<levar> how do i do that
<levar> im a newbie
<Typos_King> hehhe
<Typos_King> click on the kde/start button and 'run command'
<levar> thats the terminal correct
<Typos_King> no
<Typos_King> kde has a 'run command' entry in its main menus
<Typos_King> you can also get it on a desktop right-click
<levar> did it now what
<Typos_King> now left-click it on the tray :)
<levar> ok
<Typos_King> once running, it's on the tray, you can click it and choose where to connect to
<levar> does not work
<Typos_King> then that means your network manager isn't running
<Typos_King> do a -> sudo NetworkManager;
<Typos_King> I meant, the Daemon that, the one you see in the tray isj ust a frontend
<pat5star> just checking, been having some connection problems...doesn't look like anyone has posted here since 20:40EDT, is that correct? Am I alone?!
<pat5star> hello?
<moderndayzero> hello i have a few problems with my emulators and was wondering if anyone could help me out
<bet0x> Jesus, what a pain
<bet0x> the installation of kubuntu fails all the time if i got internet connection, during the apt stage
<bet0x> i plug off the ethernet connection and it worked
<rww> Where do I pick which applications I want to run at startup? There are icons in my notification area for bluetooth and printing, and I have neither bluetooth nor a printer, so I'd like them to not start.
<pat5star> rww: computer -> system settings -> advanced tab -> service manager
<pat5star> rww: also, if you don't mind using command line, /etc/rc2.d (assuming you're using runlevel 2 which is default, type runlevel to check) gives you full control over all program startups. Read the README file in that directory to learn how to correctly change things
<rww> KBluetooth and the Printer applet aren't in the first one, and the second is for system-wide stuff and thus unrelated.
<pat5star> rww: oh you are right about it being system wide...I only ever have 1 user on my computers so I never think about it for multi-users, I apologize
<pat5star> Random Fortune: > What does ELF stand for (in respect to Linux?) ELF is the first rock group that Ronnie James Dio performed with back in  the early 1970's. In constrast, a.out is a misspelling of the French word  for the month of August. What the two have in common is beyond me, but  Linux users seem to use the two words together. 	-- seen on c.o.l.misc
<pat5star> oops, sry
<JontheEchidna> pat5star: if you still want an answer: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format
<pat5star> JontheEchidna: ty
<LinuxGuy2009> Hi folks Im working on a multiboot DVD for the community that allows you to boot ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and studio. I just downloaded kubuntu and was wondering where in the ISO can I locate the grub splash image to use as a background for the kubuntu menu?
<LinuxGuy2009> NM i got it. mistake
<xrandr> anyone know what could cause compiz to suddenly stop working?
<xrandr> when i try to launch it, it says Bad Window...
<pat5star> I'm new at irc, I just executed //topic, when I do that am I the only one who sees it or does it show to everyone in this channel?
<Daughain> Ok, my system shut down, and now it wont let me past the login screen, any ideas?
<pat5star> Daughain: what happens at login screen?
<Daughain> Asks for pw, I input, and it cycles back to login
<pat5star> Daughain: did you just recently do an upgrade?
<Daughain> SDoesnt show failed login, just cycles back.
<Daughain> Nope, sys shutdown, just nmot sure why, I was ripping a dvd and wasnt paying much attention to that one.
<Daughain> Only thing I would have done lately was normal updates, no upgrade.
<pat5star> Daughain: Well, at the login you could alt -> F1 to get to command line to investigate
 * Daughain grins..
<pat5star> Daughain: er, that's what I meant, normal update...I've been hearing all night that latest update broke the GUI...lot of people in your shoes right now :(
<Daughain> If I knew enough to do thaty, I wouldnt need to asjk for help. =)
<Daughain> Ah, ok, should I try to reinstall the gui, then?
<pat5star> Daughain: I meant I would help you along
<pat5star> Daughain: I don't know what the fix is for it yet....I think you'll have to google to see if anyone solved it yet. Lot of angry users tonight :(
<Daughain> Ok, gimme a few min to put the HD back in it.
<Daughain> I was taking the opportunity to backup stuff onto my desktop. =)
 * pat5star brb
<Daughain> I so love sata drives.
<Daugha|n> This is......Interesting..
<Daugha|n> Pul the drive for a few hours, and it works......
<Teknical> will kubuntu 10.04 be released for sure on the 29th or is that a guestimate?
<vivek_> Hii all! two questions:-1. what is this thing called medibuntu .. 2. is there a substitute for dreamweaver in linux.. except for kompozer or nvu
<Oxymoron> ONe question, how do I remove the ugly grey lines in KOffice KWord, you know the ones around the document?
<Oxymoron> Or change the look of them, do maybe dotted lines or so.
<vivek_> Hii all! two questions:-1. what is this thing called medibuntu .. 2. is there a substitute for dreamweaver in linux.. except for kompozer or nvu
<Mamarok> vivek_: 1. is a repository for multimedia related packages, not official:
<Mamarok> !medibuntu
<rww> ubottu: medubuntu | vivek_
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vivek_> Mamarok: rww: I went through the wiki.. but i seem to run almost every cd,every multimedia file without it.. why would anyone need it
<Mamarok> 2. there is no direct substitute doing exactly the same, but other editors
<Mamarok> vivek_: then you aölready have the packages installed
<Mamarok> -ö
<rww> vivek_: encrypted DVD playback with libdvdcss is the only thing I've ever used it for.
<Mamarok> but proprietary codecs are definitely not shipped with Kubuntu
<vivek_> rww: Mamarok:oh ok!!!!
<vivek_> thanks guys ... now the second thing please.. alternative to dreamweaver
<Mamarok> 2. there is no direct substitute doing exactly the same, but other editors
<vivek_> Mamarok:like
<Mamarok> try Quanta plus or Bluefish, bith are very good HTML editors
<Daugha|n> Morning, Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi Daugha|n
<Mamarok> both*
<vivek_> Mamarok: but are they not code to design rather than the reverse which dreamweaver is famous for
<noaXess> good morning
<Mamarok> vivek_: did you read what I told you earlier? There is no dreamweaver substitute :)
<noaXess> so.. anybody has an idea, what to use for seting up a webinar wich works on all OS's?
 * Mamarok doesn't even know what a webinar is
<vivek_> hmmm but Kompozer does come quite close although with bugs
<Mamarok> vivek_: Quanta+ is by far better, also you should avoid using Flash on websites, it's usually causing problems
 * Daugha|n chuckles.
<vivek_> hmm k thanks Mamarok:
<noaXess> Mamarok: really, don't know?.. it's just a conference over web...
<Mamarok> noaXess: no, really, but I guess I have no use for it, that's why
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok..
<vivek_> Does gwibber not work on kde
<Mamarok> noaXess: try this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openmeetings
<Mamarok> the only I see runing on all platforms
<noaXess> Mamarok: hey.. thanks :)
<Mamarok> and not being proprietary
<Mamarok> noaXess: Google is your friend, and Wikipedia in this case
<noaXess> yes.. search also.. but with wrong search keywords ;)
<Mamarok> noaXess: I just typed webinar, which showed me the wikipedia site for web conference, which itself lists the software and providers
<Mamarok> easy :)
<noaXess> aha.. wiki i also saw.. but not surfed..
<Mamarok> noaXess: not curious enbough then :)
 * Mamarok points out that most of the questions asked here could be solved by searching the web, and most of the time the answers I give I searched on the web myself
<vivek_> Mamarok:I just installed gwibber through ubuntu software cntre.. then ran it useing alt+f2.. it seems to start and then just crashes.. i mean it just does not open.. howver when i open the syetem monitor  i can see that gwibber -daemon is running in processes.. i killed it, started again.. but again the same
<Mamarok> we who answer are just doing what those who ask questions should have tried in the first place :)
<Mamarok> vivek_: why don't you use choqok, gwibber is npot a KDE app
<Mamarok> not*
<vivek_> hmmm
<vivek_> so wont it run here
<Mamarok> vivek_: you probably are lackaing a few dependencies, try Choqok
<vivek_> yeah choqok is fine
<Mamarok> it's better integrated in KDE anyway
<vivek_> someone said gwibber is much better.. is it true
<Mamarok> vivek_: not IMHO
<Daugha|n> vivek_: Thats all opinion, try it for yourself, is the best advice.
<Mamarok> vivek_: just don't listen to "someones" and make your mind up ny yourself, and since you are using KDE you don't need Gnome apps, there is everything available
<Mamarok> there is no such thing as a "better" app if two do the same, just a matter of opinion and personal taste
<vivek_> Mamarok: true that is why i wanted to use gwibber to compare it .. but looks like i dont have a chance.. but let me try
<Daugha|n> vivek_: Why not? INstall and go.
<vivek_> Daugha|n:installed but it is just not opening.. it keeps crashing.. have postedof it above
 * Mamarok gets some late breakfast
<vivek_> Daugha|n:I just installed gwibber through ubuntu software cntre.. then ran it useing alt+f2.. it seems to start and then just crashes.. i mean it just does not open.. howver when i open the syetem monitor  i can see that gwibber -daemon is running in processes.. i killed it, started again.. but again the same
<Daugha|n> Try uninstaling it, then re-install via cl.
<vivek_> hmmm about to do the same
<Daugha|n> I;ve had that be the difference tween something working or not.,
<Mamarok> vivek_: in general, the software center is not a good idea for installing, it usually doesn't give you any error messages and doesn't check if it's altready installed, use the "Add/Remove Software" entry in the systemsettings instead
<vivek_> True Mamarok: normally i use synaptic or the terminal
<vivek_> uninstalled.. installed again.. still the same
<Mamarok> very alpha software IMHO
<Mamarok> ditto here :)
<Mamarok> synaptic is state of the art for GUI package installers, not as pretty as kpackagekit but less buggy
<Mamarok> hi claydoh :)
<Daugha|n> I still prefer cl.
<jo123_> Hey! I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 a while ago and until now I don't get the beautiful new Kubuntu splashscreen I'm seeing on 10.04 on my fresh install on the Laptop... Any Ideas? Otherwise thanks a lot for all your efforts you are great!!! :)
<Mamarok> jo123_: I get it again since yesterday, did you upgrade your installation since? There have been changes almost daily
<Mamarok> or maybe your computer is just starting too fast for the screen to show
<jo123_> yes I always upgraded
<jo123_> dont think so but maybe
<jo123_> I can restart now and look I the latest upgrades do anything
<jo123_> :)
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to limit ftp connections in konqueror?
<george_> exit
<jo123_> Mamarok: ok I restarted, nothing changed
<jo123_> anyone else got an Idea
<jo123_> ?
<jo123_> I don't think my pc boots to fast for the splashscreen to show, I get a long time of boot messages instead (fsck...).
<ForgeAus> Konqui is replaced by arora now?
<sacarde> is possible to limit ftp connections in konqueror?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<greatwall> www.baidu.com
<sacarde> is possible to limit ftp connections in konqueror?
<kaddi> how's lucid working out for everyone? Would you suggest upgrading now or are there some severe bugs and I should wait a month til they are sorted out?
<James147> kaddi: not noticing anything major here, but the final release is almost upon us
<James147> kaddi: its due to be release this thursday/friday so not long to wait for the final release
<kaddi> james147 oh, thanks I thought it had been released last week
<kaddi> and he left. oh well :p
<Max> ciao
<vbgunz> something is eating my memory, heres the first line of free Mem:       8196496    8143844      52652          0     262400    5403556
<vbgunz> what could it be?
<jtheuer_> ask top
<fbxxkl> Anyone know why a FAT32 formated (w/ windows) Thumbdrive would not automount in Kubuntu?
<fbxxkl> w00t nevermind its magically fixed
<kaddi> magick is a great thing :D
<vbgunz> all of my applications are at the hundreds of megabytes
<vbgunz> amarok was at 1053mb followed by plasma-desktop at 923mb, under virtual image for top. after killing amarok the top two under resident size are xorg and virtuoso-t at 589mb and 197mb and the rest are all high
<vbgunz> what do I have to do to solve this? most likely restart x?
<txwikinger> vbgunz: X server seems to currently have a memory leak
<txwikinger> not sure if that is what you see
<txwikinger> vbgunz: Are you using ludic?
<txwikinger> lucid
<vbgunz> txwikinger: no, karmic, 9.10
<txwikinger> vbgunz: hmm.. no sure if the x-server memory leak bug got backported
<genii> That would be annoying if it did
<vbgunz> checking free again this time after killing only Amarok, the first line reads: 8196496    7732436     464060          0     256776    5217432
<vbgunz> I am using over 7GB out of 8GB memory. I never seen this before. usually I idle around maybe 1.5GB of used memory. this is a lot higher than usual. I could also be reading it wrong :/
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: theres a mem leak in the last upgrades of X
<shadeslayer> ( in 10.04 i mean )
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: if you have 9.10 then it could be something else
<vbgunz> every 6 months I jumped on the upgrad bandwagon. I am not just saying it this time around but I am gonna wait a while before upgrading... knowing me a while may constitute a week :|
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: oh they released the updates for it... apparently ubuntu introduced 3 patches which caused the leak,they have been removed i think
<vbgunz> I just ran apt-get update|dist-upgrade and this is all I have to upgrade: ffmpeg libavcodec52 libavdevice52 libavfilter0 libavformat52 libavutil49 libpostproc51 libswscale0
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: you have 9.10 ?
<vbgunz> this memory usage of mines is not hurting performance
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: yeah, I should
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: oh no ideas then
<vbgunz> I've got the KDE backports going on but thats it
<vbgunz> I have KDE 4.4.2
<ubuntu_> hello world
<ubuntu_> need help please
<shadeslayer> heh
<Felinux> plase kubuntu pt-br ?
<Felinux> ops (please)
<Felinux> or Debian pt-br ?
<shadeslayer_> Felinux: eh?
<shadeslayer_> Felinux: whats the problem?
<Felinux> my problem is xorg.conf it Nvidia on Debian
<shadeslayer_> Felinux: please go to #debian then
<wintemute`> Is there anyone here who could help me with Phonon and Pulseaudio problems?
<Felinux> shadeslayer_ you use Debian lenny ?
<jorgino_> hallo
<jorgino_> hallo
<jorgino_>  hallo ha hllo hello
<calumayoo> hello
<jorgino__> hello
<calumayoo> everyone here a kubuntu user?
<calumayoo> im curious about trying kubuntu
<galogitano> im not spekk englich 12  jears old
<galogitano> sory
<calumayoo> which is prefereable for first time users? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<calumayoo> oh its okay
<galogitano> ich verstehe dass nicht
<calumayoo> dont know german either
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rork> !de | galogitano
<ubottu> galogitano: please see above
<galogitano> tank you :)
<calumayoo> indi ko katyindi
<calumayoo> :(
<rork> calumayoo: based on my experience I found ubuntu easier to manage, but that was about a year back. Overall I prefer KDE though (better tools, prettier lay-out)
<Galvatron> Hi
<calumayoo> whew
<calumayoo> i thought id never see someone speaking english here
<calumayoo> its my 6th day trying linux mint now, my first linux experience
<rork> oh yes, this is an english channel after all, most languages have their own channel
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> anyway, im confused about the 32 and 64 bit thing. and also the kubuntunotebook
<rork> does your processor support 64 bit?
<Galvatron> I recently updated my Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, RC but I had to return to 9.10 due to graphical problems. I just copied my entire home folder and restored it under 9.10. After that i can't compile Bespin and Smooth Tasks - compilation ends with an overall Error 2.
<calumayoo> how would i know?
<Galvatron> I guess It has something to do with some  leftovers in /home
<Galvatron> What CPU do you have (model)?
<rork> calumayoo: search for the specs of your computer/processor in the manual or online. When you're in doubt 64 bit processors run 32 bit OS's fine
<nerdy_kid> what happeded to google gadgets in plasma?
<calumayoo> ok.... do you recommend kubuntunotebook for laptop? cant understand the difference bet kubuntu desktop and notebook
<rork> Galvatron: could it be that you're missing a dev package?
<Galvatron> Which one?
<Galvatron> Maybe I'll just pastebin the error?
<rork> Galvatron: if I compile something I always lack some packages, if you google on what looks like a decend error you're likely able to find out which. If you pastebin it we could help indeed
<Galvatron> I googled already and I didn't find any missing packages
<Galvatron> It worked beforehead - I have all that's necessary on my post-format "to install" list
<Galvatron> I'm now compiling Smooth Tasks
<Galvatron> Smooth Tasks: http://pastebin.com/UDKtgt4v
<Galvatron> Proceeding with Bespin
<rork> calumayoo: I have no experience with kubuntu-notebook (do you mean netbook?)
<calumayoo> netbook yes
<calumayoo> anayway... but you have tried kubuntu desktop? is it okay? im still confused with linux mint....
<Galvatron> Bespin: http://pastebin.com/UiVwXVDV
<calumayoo> rork: im having a hard time learning linux cause i dont have internet all the time and there are almost no one here who thinks linux is cool enough to learn using
<rork> calumayoo: where are you from?
<calumayoo> philippines
<zarnick> hello guys
<rork> hi zarnick
<rork> calumayoo: maybe you can get some "local" help in #ubuntu-ph
<zarnick> what would you recomend for a Asus Eee900? Kubuntu Netbook Remix, or plain Kubuntu?
<calumayoo> oh well
<calumayoo> thanks
<NoNick> hell-o!
<rork> Galvatron: I've found this http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=126386
<mu3en> hey, anyone know if/how it is possible to customize the kickoff menu under kde4 [4.4, kubuntu 10.4]
<Galvatron> I'll have to find 1044 version then
<Galvatron> I'm bnot going to install KDE 4.4  as it slows down my system
<Galvatron> 4.3 is just fine for me
<rork> mu3en: right click the kickoff button and choose menueditor (I think, still using karmic here)
<mu3en> rork, thanks, i know this affects the entries just as in the standard launcher, however, what i want is to remove/reorder tabs and the content within them
<khaije|amalt> so my bluetooth keyboard is having subtle problems... the alt, ctrl, and other 'special' keys aren't working properly or at all in some cases. could this be due to the keymap?
<khaije|amalt> i want to submit a bug, (it looks like a hw-specific problem), but im not sure what system it should be against
<rork> mu3en: I have no idea if that's possible
<mu3en> thanks rork, it's not clear at all from the kde documentation whether or not anything like that exists or is even planned. i think i'll just move to using a pure krunner approach instead. thanks for the input.
<Galvatron> But what about Smooth Tasks?
<NetSKaVeN> re
<NetSKaVeN> I have problems with composite, Kubuntu RC and nVidia, have you any idea?
<Galvatron> What probblem?
<NetSKaVeN> Galvatron: glx is broken I think
<rohdef> is there a tool to setup fstab without having to edit the file manually?
<rohdef> where do I suggest features to kubuntu? (preferrable if the place isn't one of those horrible bugzilla-things)
<Galvatron> How to fix glx?
<tsimpson> rohdef: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Galvatron> Smooth Tasks compiled smoothly as i got source for KDE 4.3
<rohdef> tsimpson, thanks
<Galvatron> Just succeded with Bespin SVN - I used "-i" parameteter for make and make install and it worked:D
<Wenso> hello :)
<rork> hi Wenso
<Wenso> I got a strange problem on my Netbook: I did a apt-get upgrade yesterday and shutted down like I always do. Bootet up today it won't find any network interfaces :(
<Wenso> the netbook itself is a Samsung NC10, the OS ist the latest Lucid Lync Netbook Remix (the Kubuntu one)
<Wenso> I tried some things to get my network back working, but wasn't successful yet
<Wenso> Could anyone give me a little bit of help on this? :)
<Wenso> one of the things I tried was "sudo ifup eth0" to manually start the interface, but the response I got was "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<blkhatjames_> hi
<antares> эт тыпо чат ?
<antares> so you speak russian ?
<antares> do
 * wenso_ doesn'
<wenso_> +t
<rork> !ru | antares
<ubottu> antares: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<borden> hi , I'm using lucid and when I try to start mysql , it throws an error like this "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' "
<borden> anyone else getting this error ?
<rork> borden: are you sure the server is running? ("ps aux |grep mysql" or "netstat -ltu")
<borden> rork: inserted the command you gave above and it says " grep: invalid option -- 't' "
<rork> borden: those were two separate command, use: ps aux |grep mysql
<rork> fyi "ps aux" shows all active processes. "|grep mysql" filters out any lines that don't have 'mysql' in them; "netstat -ltu" lists all servers that have a listening port open
<elisionista> good afternoon!
<borden> rork: mysql seems to be an already running process
<elisionista> I can't get my kopete to make video calls using the MSN protocol
<elisionista> any one can help me with that?
<borden> rork: now when I try to stop mysql like this "/etc/init.d/mysql stop" it says command not found , things changed radically in lucid I guess
<rork> borden: I think it's "/etc/init.d/mysqld stop"
<borden> nope , I tryed that as well
<James147> borden: try sudo service mysql stop
<borden> rork: I have already tried that and it says "mysql: unrecognized service"
<borden> rork: in official ubuntu forums someone already opened a thread with title "'start mysql' never returns and no mysqld running "
<rork> borden: can you pastebin the output of "ps aux"? I get the same error as you and I don't have mysql running or installed
<borden> he seems to have the same problem
<borden> rork: "ps aux" has such a long output , should I paste it right here ?
<rork> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<borden> okay
<borden> rork: I just pasted the output into the pastebin
<rork> can you give me the URL?
<borden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422969/
<borden> rork: is this an upstart issue or something ?
<rork> borden: mysql doesn't seem to be running
<puchacz> hello guys, I started live CD kubuntu newest, and I can't see my hard drive in /dev/sd*. where can it be, pls?
<puchacz> a desktop PC
<puchacz> `sudo lshw -C disk` shows only CDROM.....
<rork> borden: can you pastebin the results of "ls /usr/sbin | grep mysql"?
<borden> puchacz: insert this command "mount -l"
<puchacz> borden: no hdd there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422973/
<borden> rork: the output of "ls /usr/sbin | grep mysql" is as follows "mysqld mysqld-akonadi"
<apparle> hi guys....
<borden> rork: are you using lucid as well ?
<rork> borden: no, does "/usr/sbin/mysqld&" start the mysql server?
<rork> borden: it looks like mysqld is installed but not running indeed
<conley_> How do X fi cards work in Kubuntu?
<conley_> About the same as OpenSUSE?
<borden> rork: could you have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463082&highlight=stop+mysql
<lontra> quick question ... so 10.04 will release with 4.4.2 right? since it's a LTS will it get updated to 4.4.5 or what ever the last bug release is for the 4.4 series?
<rork> borden: yes, that could be your problem indeed
<kwtma> Hi.  How do I get KDE4 to have multi-key shortcuts?  (e.g. "Alt-Space, X" does one thing, "Alt-Space, V" does something else)?
<KenBW2> is it possible to either stack one panel above the other, or have 2 rows on one panel?
<apparle> IS there any good PC suite for Nokia symbian phones
<lontra> which type of desktop activity setting is the same as kde3?
<lontra> i.e. i want icons on the desktop
<inteliwasp> i recently installed the built in nvidia drivers and now X will not start... any help?
<lopez> hello
<kwtma> Yo know, I don't htink anyone's here.  (I mean, anyone with a lot of experience in KDE(4)).
<kwtma> I think I'll come back another time.
<apparle> guys please suggest me a video converter which will convert my videos in to mp4
<alexander_> Hallo?
<alexander_> Is er iemand?
<txwikinger> !ask | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pato> m
<jhutchins_wk> apparle: That's more of a google question than a #kubuntu question.
<apparle> jhutchins_wk: google doesn't yeild KDE/kubuntu specific results.... what happened to kmobiletools
<apparle> please suggest a good front end for mencoder
<lontra> what is up with virtuoso-t in 10.04? it is eating up 1.5 GB of RAM!?!
<lontra> my laptop is crawling
<lontra> and nepomuk ..
<lontra> anyoone?
<James147> lontra: not sure why its using 1.5gb.... you could try restarting it
<lontra> i will after apt finishes
<James147> lontra: or just disable nepomuk altogeather if you dont care much for the features.... its still new so has a few quirks in it :)
<lontra> James147: do you think it will receive bug fixes while 10.04 is out?
<lontra> ok brb
<terran4000> Hey just wondering, is there a way to get bash colors while using tab completion? Is the color command hidden somewhere in /etc/bash_compeltion because I couldn't find it
<James147> terran4000: you could try asking in #bash
<terran4000> James147: thanks, I just hopped in there. Thanks for reminding me it's there.
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know why KDE desktop settings say compositing is not supported yet compiz works, glxinfo says DRI yes?
<Depi> dunno
<Depi> does anybody know whats turning my compositing off?
<Depi> :)
<James147> Depi: if you on a laptop then it could be powerdevil (system settings > advanced > power managment)
<Depi> nope - its a desktop
<dmhouse> Hi guys. I've recently installed a KDE desktop on top of Ubuntu, wanting to switch from Gnome to KDE. However I'm having the trouble that all my GTK apps run with a horrible widget style. I've tried changing this in kcm -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance, but nothing is displayed in the "Widget style" dropdown, and any changes I make aren't preserved between sessions.
<James147> Depi: could be that its detecting that you system has become sluggish and disabled its self :S
<Depi> just to make things more amusing it starts working after switching form bilinear to trilinear filtering (either way)
<dmhouse> Any ideas?
<Depi> hehe - its and A64 4200+ with Radeon 4870 and 4gb RAM so I dont think its that sluggish :)
<Depi> dmhouse- sorry, my GTK stuff looks crap also ;)
<James147> dmhouse: you could try installing kde-style-qtcurve  or kwin-style-qtcurve  or gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<dmhouse> James147: I installed the first one. Where do I select it in kcm?
<James147> dmhouse: System settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance   i think
<James147> dmhouse:  you may or may not need all three i am not sure exatly what is needed dont tend to care much for gtk apps
<dmhouse> Oh, it seems to have added a style in the Windows section of Appearance
<dmhouse> I don't think this is what I want -- I want to change the widget style, not the window style (i.e. the stuff inside a window, radio buttons, dropdowns etc)
<James147> dmhouse: gtk apps are really anoying when it comes to using them in kde :S
<workspace> funny. what's a good email app i can setup run myself ?
<dmhouse> Hmm, but it does say "This window decoration uses the QTCurve widget style"
<workspace> I just can't think of one outside of the cloud.
<James147> workspace: kmail is the default kde/kubuntu email client
<dmhouse> And yes, kde-style-qtcurve seems to claim to contain a widget style
<dmhouse> I wonder why it wasn't showing up on the list
<James147> dmhouse: not sure...
<workspace> kmail ?
<James147> !info kmail | workspace
<ubottu> workspace: kmail (source: kdepim): KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 2457 kB, installed size 9308 kB
<workspace> ok, I'm going to look at it.
<Depi> i am using kmail
<workspace> thank you for all the help.
<Depi> but im not sure i like it
<Depi> i think TBird is better
<Depi> I think Ill return to using it next time i upgrade
<dmhouse> Okay, I've managed to set the widget style to QtCurve for both GTK apps and KDE apps.
<dmhouse> Only problem is, the former is having the same problem as when I try to set it to anything else: it doesn't apply, and it doesn't get remembered between sessions
<workspace> what software exists to really setup a mail server outside of a mainline (service) ..
 * dmhouse back in five minutes
<workspace> hum
<James147> workspace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
#kubuntu 2010-04-27
<workspace> that's a good idea.
<dmhouse> Nope, the GTK+ widget style definitely isn't persisting between sessions. Any idea how to fix this?
<vit> hola
<workspace> ok setup is going well. just like an old,old unix shell.
<apparle> in apt-get the autoremove does purging or removing
<Typos_King> .... can't say hehe
<vit> MARY
<MARYCARMEN> HOLA
<dmhouse> Hmm. When I change the GTK style in GTK+ Appearance in kcm, it writes a file ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4, whose contents look sensible. However this file gets deleted when I log out and log back in again, causing the style not to persist
<Typos_King> apparle:   based on the man pages, it just does a 'remove'
<apparle> Typos_King: so there must be an autopurge also?
<Typos_King> there is't one
<Typos_King> I just saw an 'autoclean'
<Typos_King> which just flushes the .deb in the archives
<ncfi1013_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ncfi1013_> i am having problems putting songs on my ipod
<workspace> endless installing of random stuff.
<workspace> fun, fun.
<mamefan> where can I get some help with kopete?
<Typos_King> mamefan:   sorry, I don't use it
<Typos_King> mamefan:  maybe there's a kopete channel though
<rww> Is there a webcam program (like Cheese for GTK) for Kubuntu?
<Squidy_> here there.. are there other mirrors that I can download the release candidate of 10.04? The main link is too slow here...
<Typos_King> why not just wait 3 more days? :P
<Typos_King>  and get the full-monty
<Typos_King> 2 days rather
<Squidy_> Typos_King: heh.. I think the RC will be the final release.. or not?
<Typos_King> 2 days?   are you going to die in 2days?  :P
<Squidy_> Typos_King: I don't Know.. anybody knows about that.. :-P
<near> hey
<ncfi1013_> man ive tried everything. can someone please tell me a very easy simple way to sync my ipod?
<ncfi1013_>  all im hearing is that ipod support in linux is a cinch but im having no luck. can somebody please help me?
<ncfi1013_>  i know u guys dont want to hear this but i am seriously considering switching back to windows considering the problems ive been havin
<Typos_King> ncfi1013_:    not having an ipod myself.. hehhe, can't say much, I do have an mp3 player, a few minutes ago I move around some files and added some, with np ^_^
<ling> v
<eradiate> hi guys, i have kbuntu installed but am having a hard time trying to find out where the iptable rules are saved
<eradiate> any hints?
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> iptable rules are can't say.... I've bothered... you can use something like ..
<Typos_King> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Typos_King> ^
<Typos_King> there's also a Kmyfirewall too
<Typos_King> guarddog interface isn't so bad either
<eradiate> yeah i don't know but at some stage during the start up the rules are getting added
<eradiate> ufw isn't enabled
<eradiate> and i'm not using any other fw mgmt tools
<eradiate> at least i don't think
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> eradiate:     I never checked where the rules are stored, but the firewalling in linux is built-in the kernel, is not a separate app or anything
<eradiate> Typos_King: well netfilter is built into the kernel, but the iptable rules that gets loaded has to be somewhere right
<Typos_King> yeah
<eradiate> and everytime i reboot, the rules automagically gets loaded
<eradiate> but eehhhhh i'm not sure where
<eradiate> anyone here familiar with kvm
<avihay> I've used KVM  a bit, got tired of it, and started useing openbox
<avihay> err,, virtualbox
<Erod> Just put your rules in a script and load that on startup?
<eradiate> i can .. but i'm bothered by why i can't find the one that it's using to load itup
<eradiate> i mean by default does kubuntu come with a preset of rules ?
<eradiate> defined somewhere
<fortunev> After upgrading to Lucid, my ctrl capslock swap is not working from Regional Settings. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Erod> Everything is allowed by default I think. So no specific rules would be used.
<Sick0fMyself> helo
<fortunev> hlo Sicko
<Sick0fMyself> helo there
<Sick0fMyself> im new in this channel
<Sick0fMyself> its nice to be here
<fortunev> but aweful to be you :)
<dardiolprimechoo> PRIME!
<Sick0fMyself> yup
<Sick0fMyself> i know its sad
<fortunev> about the ctrl capslock swap, the check box is selected to do this, but it does not seem to be working.
<fortunev> Sick0fMyself: The good news is that as soon as you change channels, you can be someone else!!!
<fortunev> someone less sickening
<dardiolprimechoo> PRIME!
<fortunev> but you better register on freenode first!
<fortunev> your other self that is.
<fortunev> ...anyway, any clues as to why the CTRL Capslock swap is not working. Could this be a bug. Could someone try this to see if they can do it on their system?
<Guest60262> ?
<Guest60262> alguem ae?
<Teknical> can anyone tell me how to change the bright pink clicked link color in konqueror?
<terabreaker> Hay, does anyone have Limewire install on the Kubuntu 10.04 LTS RC?
<Pici> terabreaker : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<terabreaker> Oh okay
<fortunev> Would anyone be willing to help me verify a bug?
<txwikinger> !ask | fortunev
<ubottu> fortunev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Teknical> can anyone tell me how to change the bright pink clicked link color in konqueror?
<fortunev> I would like to test if the Ctrl Caps Lock swap is working in 10.04. It seems to be broken on my install. Has anyone gotten this to work on their 10.04?
<txwikinger> Teknical: you can create a different stylesheet and configure it under appearance
<Squidy_> hey there.. after a upgrade to lucid, the opengl + intel stopped to work.. the composite only work (half) with XRender..
<Squidy_> is there any bug in mesa 7.7.1 with intel gpu?
<txwikinger> fortunev: ctrl caps lock swap?
<txwikinger> Squidy_: Did you search on LP for such a bug?
<Squidy_> txwikinger: i`ve searched.. but I haven't found...
<fortunev> txwikinger: Under Settings > Regional Settings > Keyboard > Advanced Tab. There is an option to swap the Caps Lock Key and the Ctrl key. It seems to be broken on my install, but was hoping someone else could give it a shot.
<txwikinger> Don't see the ctrl caps swap... but the esc caps swap works
<phil> hey
<phil> can someone answer a flash question with my video card
<phil> when i play a youtube video its really choppy
<phil> i have the driver installed [recommended] in hardware drivers
<phil> any one know why it would still be choppy??
<FloodBotK2> phil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fortunev> txwikinger: Its way down under "-Ctrl key position"
<phil> sorry
<phil> can someome whisper me whos really smart with video drivers
<phil> i have a question
<fortunev> phil: The irc god is gona roast you
<phil> oo
<phil> thats bad :P
<fortunev> Just ask
<phil> k when i play videos it lags and is really choppy
<fortunev> phil: cause it takes one to know one :)
<phil> i have the recomended driver installed
<phil> and it still is choppy
<phil> kubuntu 9.04
<phil> any ideas?
<txwikinger> fortunev: works
<txwikinger> check the system monitor
<phil> and look for what ?
<txwikinger> might be cpu shortage, memory or i/o
<phil> i have a 2.53 ghz and 1.5 gb ram
<fortunev> txwikinger: Arrrgggg.... thanks.
<txwikinger> well.. how much other stuff are you running
<phil> kopete and kde wallet :P
<txwikinger> do you play the video from dvd?
<phil> youtube
<phil> and nhl.com
<txwikinger> well.. that could be latencies in the network also
<phil> yeah
<txwikinger> specially nhl should be overloaded atm
<phil> my XPlaptop works no lag tho : /
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> well.. I would look at the system monitoring
<txwikinger> maybe you see something hogging too much resources
<phil> gah sorry
<phil> plasma is taking %
<phil> 100
<phil> any ideas lol
<txwikinger> well.. that seems to be the issue
<phil> i ended it and my whole screen went black :)
<txwikinger> well.. plasma runs the desktop
<phil> yeah :P
<phil> surprisingly kubuntu uses more ram and stuff then my ubuntu did :P
<phil> yeah i cant even click the goals
<phil> on nhl
<phil> so how do i find out why plasma is taking up 100%
<Sa[i]nT> how do you make your grub show in 10.04?
<rww> Sa[i]nT: hold down shift
<rww> Sa[i]nT: and btw, Lucid/10.04 discussion and support goes in #ubuntu+1, even for Kubuntu 10.04.
<Sa[i]nT> all i needed to know was how to show my grub
<Sa[i]nT> and it wrked and fixed my problem
<williballenthin> how can i block the notifications by kopete for when my contacts log in and out, yet retain the new message notifications?
<williballenthin> im on kubuntu 10.04 RC, btw
<Guest77692> anyone know how to fix a broken package source in ubuntu?
<demism> is there a way to convert ubuntu into debian through repos and other means?
<claydoh> demism: not really, iirc. there are just enough differences to make it a lot of trouble
<askhader> My system only seems to be able to find my root filesystem one in every four or five boots. Any ideas why this is?
<Guest38142> thinking...
<Guest38142> not sure
<vivek_> Hii all.. what is this nepomuk stuff all about.. have googled a lot about it... read lot of articles but just dont seem to understand ,all I get to know is that it makes searching easier on your computer.. but then was searching for something on your system ever tough
<vivek_> Hii all.. what is this nepomuk stuff all about.. have googled a lot about it... read lot of articles but just dont seem to understand ,all I get to know is that it makes searching easier on your computer.. but then was searching for something on your system ever tough
<Mamarok> vivek_: it allows you to search by tags, not only file names and content
<Mamarok> !nepomuk
<Mamarok> hm...
<vivek_> Mamarok:looks like Ubottu is confused as well
<Mamarok> well, it just has no factoid so far
<Mamarok> vivek_: look for it on http://userbase.kde.org, the only reliable source for all things KDE
<vivek_> I am just enabling strigi .. and thus nepomuk and I seem to realise that it  is actually heavy on resources... searching by tags I mean is that not tough that I have top create tags as well for evry file now ehile saving it Mamarok:
<Mamarok> yes, since it has to create an index and takes /home/username as default folder. You can teweak it in the SystemSettings -> Advanced tab -> desktop search, though
<Mamarok> but it needs several GB for the index
<Mamarok> if you don't need tags on files, just don't activate it, then
<Mamarok> since the default search in Dolphin an look for filenames and text content
<Mamarok> can*
 * Mamarok has to run
<vivek_> Several GB( well I have 225GB of hard disk and 2GB RAM) ...!
<vivek_> bye Mamarok:
<vivek_> thanks
<Mamarok> vivek_: you are welcome :)
<vivek_> does anyone else out there knows a little more
<eamon> any helpers out there. i cant seem to mount my second hdd in terminal,
<eamon> ?
<eamon> mount /dev/sdb /new    dosnt seem to work
<eamon> i get error message "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<eamon> but when i put in the command and a file system type it just prints out lots of mount options
<pucko-> eamon, use the -t option (as in -t ext3
<eamon> yeah iv tried it just spit out mount options
<pucko-> eamon, but I suspect you just forgot to specify a number after /dev/sdb
<pucko-> just do a sudo parted /dev/sdb print to find out
<eamon_>  my system hdd is /dev/sda  and /dev/sdb is my storage hdd
<eamon_> dows that sound right?
<pucko-> you don't really mount the drives. you mount the partitions on the drives
<iconmefisto> if you want to be really picky, you mount the filesystems on the partitions :)
<pucko-> I guess so :-)
<eamon_> well i cant seem to mount anything at the moment.
<andrey__> hello
<andrey__> есть кто живой
<andrey__> че ето за хуйня
<sinanka> hi
<andrey__> sinanka hi
<andrey__> Who is Russia???
<rww> ubottu: ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andrey__> fack you!!!!
<zarlink> what`s new
<yzen33> s
<Timsen> hi, I run 10.04 now (fresh install) if I add a shortcut to start an app (adding via menu editor) kde does not react if I press this key combo to start the app then - how can I debug the reason?
<Timsen> Hi, after a default 10.04 install I have 24 locales (locale -a) I would like to reduce to my two main locales, how can I remove the other locales?
<moetunes> !info locale-purge
<ubottu> Package locale-purge does not exist in karmic
<moetunes> bahh /msg ubottu
<SuN__> I can not log gives me a black screen and reboot ... how to help me reinstall
<SuN__> kubuntu 10.04rc1  help
<Timsen> @moetunes you had a typo I found localepurge in repo - I will check this
<moetunes> that's what I was looking for Timsen ...
<moetunes> SuN__: you were told in #ubuntu you need to ask that in the channel for 10.04 - type /j #ubuntu+1
<Neil_Haskins> I can't start KDE. Splash screen comes up, hard drive icon fades in, then it freezes before "tools" icon fades in. I think it may be something to do with my user settings that's broken, but I don't know what to look for. What can I look for to troubleshoot?
<Neil_Haskins> I'll describe how the problem started in pastebin
<Neil_Haskins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423238/
<Timsen> Neil_Haskins is it is user based - have you tried to rename your home folder in /home/ and to login in with a new created folder?
<Timsen> -is +if
<Neil_Haskins> How would that work? This is my first day "really" using linux :)
<Timsen> if you are at the login manager you can switch to a virtual terminal via strg+alt+f1 - there you can login and from there you can rename the home folder via console
<Neil_Haskins> I kind find the rename command I'm sure, but I don't understand what you mean by login with a new folder
<Neil_Haskins> strg?
<Timsen> if you try to login kde check if there is already a folder /home/neil (for example) if not kde creates a new one
<Timsen> strg=ctrl
<Neil_Haskins> so I need to create a new folder in home with my username?
<SorryKnowledgeLe> Where is the apt repository for KDE (Ubuntu) packages?
<moetunes> just rename ~/.kde to ~/kde-old Neil_Haskins
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: /var/cache/apt/archives
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: thanks, but i mean on the Internet.  Where do I retrieve from?  "deb" line in sources.list.
<moetunes> o
<SorryKnowledgeLe> I have archive.ubuntu.com , but I suspect that Kubuntu packages are missing, along with kdevelop
<moetunes> one min
<SorryKnowledgeLe> Or instead of telling me, put it in the wiki. :)
<SuN__> I can not log gives me a black screen and reboot ... how to help me reinstall
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: I just have the ubuntu repos - that includes xubuntu and kubuntu stuff - have you enabled the extra repos?
<moetunes> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: ^^
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: you installed kubuntu from image?  I have enabled: lucid main universe multiverse restricted
<SorryKnowledgeLe> maybe kdevelop just does not exist yet
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: yep -  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<moetunes> maybe
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: is it just kdevelop that's missing?
<Neil_Haskins> ~/.kde is in the root folder? or where? @ moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: the   ~   means your home folder -    ls -a   will show it
<SuN__> recovery kubuntu desktop fix form cd ?
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: KDE language internationalization is also missing: kde-l10n .  I see these things still because I am looking at dependencies.  Dependencies of kde-devel right now.
<Hazamonzo> hey folks. is there a way i can map a remote drive as a local one over ssh?
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: done an apt-get update lately?
<Hazamonzo> I want to be able to use a local IDE to edit files on a remote server
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: yes.
<moetunes> k
<Hazamonzo> i can use fish:// in dolphin to edit files i load from dolphin
<Hazamonzo> but i can't access these files in third party tools
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: try an   apt-cache search kde-l10n   it be in another package
<moetunes> *might
<SorryKnowledgeLe> Hazamonzo: an network based FS.  There are many. NFS is common.
<SorryKnowledgeLe> Hazamonzo: or if they should be version controlled, a version control system.
<Hazamonzo> SorryKnowledgeLe: Okay. Im not fussed about the version control at the moment. I just need to map this remote drive. I'll look inti the first solution NFS
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: i see many matches for what you wrote. Perhaps kdevelop is not available for lucid.
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: try an   apt-cache search kdevelop   maybe
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: no match for me.  Do you get a match when you do that?
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: yep but I'm not on lucid
<Neil_Haskins> from in my home folder I ran "rename .kde kde-old" and I got
<Neil_Haskins> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."  @ moetunes
<moetunes> SorryKnowledgeLe: somene in #ubuntu+1 might know
<SorryKnowledgeLe> moetunes: once  again, thanks.
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: from what command pls?
<moetunes> k np :]
<Neil_Haskins> as in "haskins@jean-luc:~$" @ moetunes
<Neil_Haskins> haskins = user, jean-luc = computer
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: that's your prompt - how did you get that error?
<Neil_Haskins> I typed the command "rename .kde kde-old" and in response I got   syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."   @ moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: try   rename ./.kde ./.kde-old
<Neil_Haskins> OK, returned  "search pattern not terminated at (eval 1), line 1." @moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: try   mv -v ./.kde ./.kde-old
<moetunes> I don't use rename ...
<Neil_Haskins> looks to have worked        './.kde'  ->  './.kde-old'
<Neil_Haskins> now can I run startx        @ moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: try   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Neil_Haskins> offered an alternate way to restart, but last line returned was "kdm start/running, process 1489" now what? @ moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: what was the alternative?
<Neil_Haskins> rather than invoking inti scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service kdm restart
<Neil_Haskins> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart kdm
<Neil_Haskins> kdm start/running, process 1489        @ moetunes
<Neil_Haskins> inti = init
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: then   sudo service kdm restart
<Neil_Haskins> restart: Unknown instance:              @ moetunes
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: then try   sudo service kdm stop   and   sudo service kdm start   maybe
<Neil_Haskins> stop: Unknown instance:
<Neil_Haskins> then after "sudo service kdm start"
<Neil_Haskins> kdm start/running, process 1533         @ moetunes
<Neil_Haskins> thanks for your help, btw
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: happy for you :]
<Neil_Haskins> So we're clear though, I'm still at a command prompt :)
<moetunes> o
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: try alt+f7
<Neil_Haskins> no response @ moetunes
<vivek_> Hii since yesterday I am getting this message whenever i switch on my system "the audio playback device HDA Intel(ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA Intel(ALC888 Digital).. Does anyone have a clue
<moetunes> Neil_Haskins: time to try   startx
<vivek_> iconmefisto:Hii
<Neil_Haskins> just did :) WORKS <jubilation/> Thanks for your help and your time, I really appreciate it.   @ moetunes
<moetunes> luck Neil_Haskins :]
<vivek_> moetunes: help me too :-)
<moetunes> vivek_: I know nothing about hd sound sorry
<vivek_> hmmm someone please help
<Neil_Haskins> tried to sned another email and had to do the same thing all over again (took 5 minutes instead of 6 hours this time). I'm gonna stick to webmail for awhile. Goodnight :)
<ubuntu> hi
<terran4000> Hi!
 * terran4000 listens to the tumbleweeds
<ubuntu> who is pussy here?
<Guest30480> hi
<tim> hi
<amichair> what is the kubuntu equivalent of windows charmap or ubuntu character map?
<shadeslayer> amichair: um theres a plasmoid
<shadeslayer> amichair: in kde 4.4.2 its called character selector
<amichair> shadeslayer: thanks, but it doesn't quite do what I need (no unicode, can't search, etc.)
<shadeslayer> amichair: ah well..
<amichair> shadeslayer: and being a plasmoid makes it pretty inconvenient... I wouldn't want it there all the time, only for short lookups while working in other windows... but that's a different matter :-)
<shadeslayer> amichair: hehe.. well i have gnome installed as well,so when i type charmap i get the gnome app
<amichair> shadeslayer: but thanks anyway. for now google is an ok workaround :-)
<shadeslayer> cant find a kde specific app in the repos
<shadeslayer> amichair: hehe :)
<jorgino_> hi
<schwuli> halooo
<dmhouse> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with setting widget styles for GTK applications in KDE (installed on top of Ubuntu 9.10). I go in through the System Settings, Appearance, GTK+ Appearance, and select a widget style. Only problem is, this isn't actually applied and it doesn't persist between sessions.
<dmhouse> Clicking 'apply' in that dialogue box does seem to create a ~/.gtkrc-2.0-lde4, but it's not used
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: youll have to refresh the cache and restart the app
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: refresh cache with : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<dmhouse> shadeslayer: that doesn't change anything
<dmhouse> Moreover, the settings are forgotten when I log out and back in again
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: no idea then :(
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Hey :)
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer :)
<BluesKaj> I was lectured for not recommending kdesudo usage for graphical app installation the other day , some thing to do with boot authentication of X and some graphics drivers , I think. shadeslayer have you heard anything about this ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: nope...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you might get more info at #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, apparently this issue has been around since jaunty
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: is was about not recommending "sudo", not "kdesudo"
<tsimpson> kdesudo fixes those issues with GUI apps
<shadeslayer> well like tsimpson is saying, use kdesudo for graphical apps and sudo for commands
<tsimpson> sudo does not change $HOME by default, and does not setup the X env
<tsimpson> kdesudo does all that for you
<tsimpson> it's not just a pretty GUI, KDE has that already
<ubuntu_> help me !
<ubuntu_> Reconfiguring network interfaces...ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> ???
<FloodBotK3> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmhouse> Okay, next question. I can't get the network manager applet to connect to my wireless network. I'm sure I'm putting all the details in correctly but it gets forever stuck at the 'Activating' stage. Nothing is shown in dmesg either.
<Landgraf> check routes
<dmhouse> Well, it gets stuck for a while then asks me for the password. I enter it and it goes back to 'Activating'
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: this is directly from kde upstream : Switch to plasma-widget-networkmanager
<shadeslayer> although it still is in development,its pretty good at managing networks now,atleast better than kde-networkmanager
<dmhouse> shadeslayer: you mean plasma-widget-networkmanagement? That's what I'm using
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: yeah :)
<dmhouse> I can also connect under GNOME just fine.
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: oh.. well
<dmhouse> Landgraf: how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, well, what's the alternative then ?
<Landgraf> dmhouse: 1 moment
<dmhouse> Landgraf: all the routes listed when I run "sudo route" are for eth0
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: for GUI apps, kdesudo
<tsimpson> there's nothing stopping you from running CLI apps with it too btw
<tsimpson> unless you have no X running
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<dmhouse> shadeslayer: perhaps I'll try kde-networkmanager :)
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: \o/
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: well whatever works best :P
<Landgraf> dmhouse: route -n
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, that's what I meant ...installing with kdesudo in the cli , rather than sudo
<dmhouse> shadeslayer: hmm, no package for that in apt
<dmhouse> Landgraf: same table. They're all for eth0.
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: network-manager-kde
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: if you aren't running a GUI app, you don't need kdesudo
<dmhouse> shadeslayer: nope... there is a kwlan though
<Landgraf> dmhouse: try "sudo pon <your tonnel name>"
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, uhmm yeah
<shadeslayer> dmhouse: wth...
<shadeslayer> !find network-manager-kde
<ubottu> Package/file network-manager-kde does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> dmhouse:  oh i get it.. im on lucid :P
<dmhouse> Landgraf: my "tonnel name?"
<dmhouse> You mean the SSID of the wireless network?
<Landgraf> dmhouse: ops, i tune without GUI, i named tonnel
<Landgraf> dmhouse: for you: write vpn name
<dmhouse> Landgraf: I don't know what you men
<dmhouse> *mean
<terran4000> Hey, how do you delete a menu item?
<Landgraf> dmhouse: mayby you do it  without GUI?
<dmhouse> Landgraf: do what without GUI?
<Landgraf> dmhouse: writing in config files
<Landgraf> i have manual
<dmhouse> Erm, sure, but what do I need to actually do?
<Landgraf> what of your protocol: pptp or pppoe?
<dmhouse> I don't know
<Landgraf> first you must know it
<dmhouse> Okay, how do I find it out?
<Landgraf> and more 1 moment
<dmhouse> Are you sure all this is necessary though? I mean, it works under GNOME and nothing is shown in dmesg when I try to connect, which makes it sound to me like it's a problem at the KDE level
<Landgraf> probably
<Landgraf> dmhouse: you don't have network manager applet to connect to wireless network? You need applet?
<dmhouse> Landgraf: yes, I do have that applet.
<Landgraf> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager
<Landgraf> try to search The wireless_tools package
<Landgraf> at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dmhouse> I have that package installed
<Landgraf> more http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<Landgraf> and madwifi?
<pc09> wenas
<frany> I have been using fstab entries to manually mount external drives so far, but with lucid this no longer seems to work (refuses to boot, when devices with fstab-entries are not found or cannot be mounted at boot-time). The new kde system seems to allocate mount points according to the mounting precedence. Now, how can I connect a chosen mountpoint with a certain device?
<calumayoo> hello
<vivek_> Hii guys what is that special thing about lucid. Of course it uses KDE 4.4.2, which I have already upgraded to. The ubuntu music store(yes that is great) and the memenu. Could all these not just be passed on as normal upgrades or just put up there in the software centre , so that anyone who needed it could install these from there.
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: well these were some of the new 'Features' of k/ubuntu,we also have new branding and plymouth,with newer apps ,etc
<calumayoo> hello
<calumayoo> can i ask for some help?
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: and new patches for the installer,the new slideshow in ubiquity-kde
<shadeslayer_> calumayoo: sure
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: then theres the LTS tag,which ensures minimal bugs
<calumayoo> i cant seem to play videos with kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> calumayoo: have you installed the codecs?
<shadeslayer_> !mp3 | calumayoo
<ubottu> calumayoo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vivek_> shadeslayer: well branding,plymouth, slideshow in ubiquity ..... see I am in love with Kubuntu and am eagerly looking forward to 10.04 .. but then I fail to understand here what is that thing which makes it stand out from 9.10
<vivek_> calumayoo: have you installed the restricted extras of kubuntu and what format are you trying to run
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: newer packages built specifically for 10.04
<calumayoo> well, something pop ups
<calumayoo> its an update notifier
<shadeslayer_> calumayoo: :)
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: 4.4.2 is optimized for lucid...
<shadeslayer_> whereas karmic has 4.3 by default as the optimized version,newer kernels too
<calumayoo> im trying to install them but every time is click install selected, its says that they've been installed already
<calumayoo> oh well ill try again
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: also 10.04 can be installed by upgrading karmic ( 9.10 )...
<vivek_> shadeslayer_: well let us see  on 29th and yes I sure am thankful to all those ppl who give us this gift every 6 months
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: :D
<calumayoo> shadeslayer im a bit confused.
<vivek_> calumayoo: what is the file you are trying to run
<vivek_> calumayoo: is it avi or what
<shadeslayer_> calumayoo: ive gtg sorry.. other people can help :)
<calumayoo> its avi
<calumayoo> okay
<calumayoo> thanks anyway
<vivek_> calumayoo: are you using karmic 9.10
<vivek_> calumayoo: or something else
<calumayoo> sorry. im not still familiar with the terms...
<vivek_> calumayoo:when did you install kubuntu on your system
<calumayoo> just now :)
<vivek_> ok calumayoo: now do one thing just open a terminal first
<vivek_> do you know how to open a terminal
<calumayoo> okay
<calumayoo> yes
<calumayoo> i have tried linux mint already
<vivek_> have you opened it
<calumayoo> yes
<vivek_> now type sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vivek_> which version of kubuntu are you using
<vivek_> calumayoo:done?
<calumayoo> invalid operation
<vivek_> wait ok you said that you installed kubuntu just now right?
<vivek_> after that have you done anything in the terminal till now
<calumayoo> not yet
<vivek_> ok great
<vivek_> now can you tell me which version of kubuntu are you using
<shadeslayer_> vivek_: youre missing install there,and you need to enable multiverse and universe
<vivek_> yes shadeslayer_:
<calumayoo> wait
<calumayoo> ill check the cd
<vivek_> but let me first make him upgrade the thing using sudo apt-get upgrade
<vivek_> calumayoo:what is written on the cd
<calumayoo> 9.10
<calumayoo> i386
<vivek_> ok you could actually have waited for 2 days we have a new verion coming up in 2 days :-)..anyways.. just do sudo apt-get upgrade on your terminal
<dXp> sorry, but exists kubuntu ru chat?
<calumayoo> how do i do this thing in the gui?
<vivek_> shadeslayer_:my kde4.4.2 runs great with 9.10... in fact they say nepomuk is by deafuklt enabled in 10.04 ... believe me it is a headache
<vivek_> calumayoo: you can use the gui later.. first kindly do sudo apt-get upgrade
<dXp> есть кто русский тут?)))) сори за оф топ
<calumayoo> im doing it now
<calumayoo> dl speed is slow
<vivek_> it will take enough time if your download speed is slow.. after installing any version , the first thing you should do is to open a terminal and use sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade.. although just sudo apt-get upgrade will do
<vivek_> once you do that type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<calumayoo> okay
<vivek_> and then play whatever video you want
<calumayoo> thanks
<vivek_> by the way do you use firefox
<calumayoo> im using the default browser
<vivek_> because kubuntu by default comes with konqueror and i dont use that much
<calumayoo> why?
<talik> Hi everyone
<vivek_> so just click on the kde menu >applications>internet>firefox installer  click on it... you can either instal that or google chromium.. they are actually much better than konqueror
<vivek_> with due respect to all konqueror developers
<vivek_> hi talik
<vivek_> calumayoo: is your upgrade done
<talik> I've a question. I'm triing to lauch kickoff with command line, and I don't find any solution for doing this correctly. Does anyone know how to do it?
<calumayoo> unfortunately no... 7kb dl speed
<vivek_> 7kb.............???
<lucitu> vivek_: apt-get update is req so upgrade will know the latest version
<calumayoo> yes.  its fluctuating
<vivek_> lucitu:i have made him do apt-get upgrade directly
<calumayoo> 20 kb now
<vivek_> calumayoo: ok
<calumayoo> have you tried skype in kubuntu?
<vivek_> no !
<lucitu> vivek_: need update first and then upgrade..you said ' just upgrade will do ' is not correct
<vivek_> lucitu:ok .. however i have always done upgrade directly.. will keep your advise in mind next time
<calumayoo> me too :)
<vivek_> calumayoo:dont worry things will work great
<calumayoo> okay
<vivek_> calumayoo: by the way your version is called 9.10 karmic koala.. in 2 days we are getting 10.04 lucid lynxx.. everyone here is waiting for that i presume
<lucitu> calumayoo: the reason update is needed before upgrade is to refresh the index for newer versions if available.. for upgrade to work properly
<calumayoo> so what happens if you go directly to upgrade?
<vivek_> yes calumayoo:after 2 days when yiou install 10.04 dont forget what lucitu: said
<vivek_> calumayoo:relax  i have done upgrade directly whenever i have instaled either ubuntu or kubuntu ..and i have switched plenty of times...
<calumayoo> i have tried gnome already with linux mint
<vivek_> although it is good and important to follow the rules
<vivek_> so first update and then upgrade next time
<calumayoo> okay. ill keep that in mind
<vivek_> done?
<corigo2> How can I troubleshoot my wireless card? KNetworkmanager is suddenly no longer displaying my wireless card. When I launch it directly from settings I receive an error about a missing XML file, and I would like to determine if the problem is KNetworkManager, or if it really is a hardware issue
<calumayoo> no.lol
<calumayoo> i have another question though
<vivek_> please?
<vivek_> please go ahead!
<calumayoo> uhm, is wine compatible with kde?
<vivek_> yes
<calumayoo> great
<calumayoo> you use wine often?
<vivek_> i use it for dreamweaver
<vivek_> and sometimes ms office because my wife uses ms office...personally i am fine with open office
<calumayoo> how about with word processor? like microsoft office?
<calumayoo> oh, i see... are there other alternatives for ms office than wine?
<vivek_> i have one old version of ms office and it works fine
<vivek_> you can use vmware but wine is cool
<sas_> hi need some help. trying to use tightvncserver to show the kde on a windows xp....but connection wont be estabished.... its a ubuntu 9.10 minimal with kde 4 running on the server
<sas_> x11 forwarding also dosent work
<corigo2> culamayoo: Wine allows you to run windows programs natively, it is not an alternative to Office
<sas_> can somebody help plz? think its just a coinfig mistake
<calumayoo> thats not what i mean
<vivek_> yes as corigo2 said
<calumayoo> is there other alternatives for wine in running ms office?
<calumayoo> other than wine, i mean
<vivek_> there are a few use google
<calumayoo> cant wait to install google chrome
<vivek_> ok now that there are quite a few ppl around here can someone tell me something cool and new about 10.04 except memenu,ubuntu music store,kde4.4.2, plymouth, branding and nepomuk
<sas_> could somebody help please? used ubuntu wiki and google ... trying more than 1 hour without succsess
<sas_> x11 forwarding say's : Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<vivek_> calumayoo:after you do allt his upgrades, install restricted extras.. install chromium by the below three steps one after the other
<vivek_> calumayoo:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<calumayoo> ill do that, thanks
<vivek_> calumayoo:sudo apt-get update
<vivek_> calumayoo:sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<calumayoo> still need to update?
<corigo2> calumayoo: for photoshop and office I tend to run a VM of windows, but for simpler programs I have frequently found Wine to be sufficient
<vivek_> calumayoo: and then enjoy your chromium
<calumayoo> ok. ill google VM. is it hard to use?
<vivek_> corigo2:even office runs fine with wine for me but then yes I use a very old version of office
<vivek_> calumayoo: it is a virtual machine
<calumayoo> i thought so... ive read little things on virtual box
<vivek_> calumayoo: you can use it just like you use windows... use google
<vivek_> calumayoo: done? i got to go
<vivek_> just waiting for your thing to get over
<kosmonaut> does some1 here user amarok+iphone(ipod touch)?
<corigo2> calumayoo: VirtualBox is definately the easiest to setup and get running quickly
<kosmonaut> (user->use)
<vivek_> ok now that there are quite a few ppl around here can someone tell me something cool and new about 10.04 except memenu,ubuntu music store,kde4.4.2, plymouth, branding and nepomuk
<kosmonaut> I am wondering how to upload podcast into my iphone via amarok
<calumayoo> corigo2: can i ask for some usefull sites about VM?
<kosmonaut> music seems to workd
<kosmonaut> work
<vivek_> calumayoo:done?
<calumayoo> not yet sill
<calumayoo> its really slow
<vivek_> how many upgrades it said it has to do
<calumayoo> how do i know that?
<vivek_> calumayoo:after all this if you want to have fun with your system , upgrade your KDE to KDE 4.4.2.. but if you are risk averse dont try anything
<calumayoo> okay
<calumayoo> what are the risk of 4.4.2?
<mamr> is it possible to find out if the radeon or the radeonh driver is running on my machine without an xorg.conf?
<mamr> I meant radeonhd
<corigo2> How can I troubleshoot my wireless card? KNetworkmanager is suddenly no longer displaying my wireless card. When I launch it directly from settings I receive an error about a missing XML file, and I would like to determine if the problem is KNetworkManager, or if it really is a hardware issue
<vivek_> there are no risks of 4.4,2 .. the risk is of upgrading to KDE4.4.2 it might cause funny things.. for me after i  logged back in after upgrading there was nothing but a black screen
<vivek_> well there are lot of such interesting things.. and it is fun to play around
<calumayoo> dear..
<calumayoo> but it is fixable right?
<vivek_> of course it is.. dont worry
<vivek_> and yes the community here is just great
<vivek_> they rock
<calumayoo> yeah
<calumayoo> i noticed so
<corigo2> calumayoo: yes just need to rebuild the configuration by removing old one and the black screen is gone
<calumayoo> how will i do that?
<vivek_> any help you need , if they know a solution , they will sit back for hours to help you out.. I have had ppl trying to sit with me through the entire night helping me solve issue after each one i created for myself
<vivek_> corigo2: my case was actually quite different
<vivek_> I just had to install kubuntu desktop
<vivek_> and then run plasma
<vivek_> that is it.. looked like when i upgraded kubuntu desktop was not installed
<vivek_> calumayoo: done?
<calumayoo> not yet.. 43 out of 90
<calumayoo> 1 hour more i think... if the dl speed wont change
<vivek_> calumayoo: I will be back in half an hour.. if that is ok with you
<calumayoo> sure... ill do some reading
<calumayoo> hehe
<vivek_> yes do that
<vivek_> and yes calumayoo: you can follow me on twitter vivek_40.. i am desperately looking for some followers.. lol ...(I have just 4)
<calumayoo> lol. i dont have a twitter yet
<vivek_> very bad .. lol bye
<vivek_> http://2tu.us/21gq ..nice post on 10.04 .. but yes am sure this is not new to many here
<enric> hello peopleeeee
<enric> spanishhh partyy
<BluesKaj> vivek_, twitter's for twits :) ... try to avoid being one
<simion314> i never used ubuntu one, i am using kubuntu, so is it posible to use the ububtu one service in kde? i upgraded to lucid today?
<allen> hellow..
<lucitu> simion314: sure why not? if you can install it then it's ok
<don_jr> I just installed kubuntu 9.10 and then updated.  I had no sound at all at first, installed pulse audio and now system sounds work, like when the system starts up, but no other sound at all.  I have tried aumix and alsamixer and maxed everything nothing works.
<lucitu> don_jr: pulse audio is not the preferred backend for kde..install phonon
<Prathmesh> Hello guyes I m having problems with PPP connection my DSL wont authenticate
<lucitu> don_jr: open kmix and check your outputs are not muted
<don_jr> lucitu I did use kmix and checked them all, none are muted, I've checked that in kmix and in alsamixer in terminal, as for phonon, never herad of that one, a lot has changed in a year.
<Prathmesh> I get error modem not found modem dont respond and I have no probs with Ubuntu at all whats wrong with Kubuntu then ? I have installed Gnome PPP. But it also dont work. I'm online with Live CD of 8.04 Ubuntu ATM
<don_jr> should I remove pulseaudio completely then? or just install phonon wiht it?
<lucitu> don_jr: yes get rid of pulseaudio as it's know not to play weel with kde
<simion314> lucitu: is not integrated with nautilus? sorry but i have no ideea how it works
<don_jr> lucitu alright, will do, thanks, I'll let ya know how it works out, gotta look up how to remove and purge pulseaudio :)
<lucitu> don_jr: also, if you use amarok, install the phonon-backend-xine
<lucitu> simion314: don't know either..but kde does not use nautilus
<simion314> lucitu: i know, that is why i asked, if it is integrated with kde, i do not want to use nautilus
<don_jr> lucitu alright
<lucitu> simion314: haven't tried but if ubuntu one is integrated with nautilus it might pull them in when you install in kubuntu
<Tobbi> Hey guys, I'm currently installing Ubuntu. What file system shall I use for the root partition?
<Tobbi> *Kubuntu
<Etz> Tobbi: use EXT4
<Tobbi> Okay.
<Tobbi> Etz: Shall I format the partition? Yes, or?
<Etz> if youre not installing on SSd or flash drive
<Etz> definately format it
<Tobbi> Alright :P
<Tobbi> I'll stay in this channel for further questions...
<Tobbi> :P
<don_jr> one more quick question.  I removed the taskbar, how do I put it back?
<Etz> don_jr: ?
<Etz> KDe or Gnome+
<Etz> ?
<don_jr> kde
<Etz> basically its not taskbar...
<lucitu> don_jr: u mean the panel bottom of scrn?
<Etz> its called panel and you can get it back , by adding that widget to desktop
<don_jr> lucitu Etz yes, the bottom pannel that shows what's running.  I was testing out daisy and it doesn't open up new options when I run something new that's not docked to it, so want the panel back
<don_jr> thanks
<Etz> basically on panel is second widget , task manager that shows windows thats open
<vivek_> Calumayoo:is it over
<Etz> don_jr: if you removed panel, then you have to first add panel back and then widgets onto it
<calumayoo> sadly not
<lucitu> don_jr: since you don't want daisy anymore..getting rid of it might bring it back
<calumayoo> what time is it there in your place?
<vivek_> BluesKaj: just saw your msg ..:-)
<don_jr> Thanks a ton, got it back
<vivek_> calumayoo: I am in india 10:15pm
<don_jr> okay removed pulse, added photon, restarting, will be back in a moment
<BluesKaj> vivek_, don't mind me , I'm old and grumpy :)
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> now im shy
<vivek_> BluesKaj:Nah .. i used to think that too.. till i saw my frd having 350 followers and using it for business
<vivek_> calumayoo:Why shy?
<Etz> Btw... im still wondering, why they bundle quassel as IRC with kubuntu?
<Etz> there are way better clients
<calumayoo> cant say it right, but i might be consuming a lot of your time considering its late in the evening there already
<lucitu> Etz: maybe it's part of kde now?
<vivek_> calumayoo: that is ok
<lucitu> calumayoo: just follow vivek in twitter ..:)
<vivek_> lucitu: lol .. you too vivek_40
<calumayoo> thanks. the internet here is so unstable
<Etz> lucitu: maybe... linux is getting way bloated nowdays :D
<Etz> or basically window managers
<Etz> desktops, etc
<lucitu> Etz: these are just defaults..you can still mix n match what you want..beauty of linux
<Etz> lucitu: true, but mixing and matching gets annoying... if i have to remove tons of stuff first :P
<lucitu> Etz: no one is forced to carry everything
<Etz> at least you can make custom install disks :P
<lucitu> Etz: just install the mini.iso + xorg + kdebase + plasma + your apps
<Etz> lucitu: on netbooks i guess its plasma-netbook?
<lucitu> Etz: i don't like plasma-netbook
<Etz> tested it first time... usually i do net install without desktop first and then add stuff i need
<lucitu> Etz: don't confuse netbook to netboot
<Etz> lucitu: tried... if you have 7" screen its very comfortable...
<lucitu> Etz: it have it in vbox but hated it
<Etz> lucitu: 7" screen , even kickoff doesnt fit into screen :P
<Etz> lucitu: also noticed, it uses a bit less of ram, 2GB was a real wasting into that machine
<lucitu> Etz: what I like best is the xPud
<lucitu> Etz: wait for the android gPad?
<Etz> lucitu: nope... that old 701 does pretty much i need fo a laptop, and its small enough to fit my jackets pocket
<lucitu> Etz: ok..but check out xPud..the UI is awesome
<Etz> sounds interesting... checking their ebsite now
<Etz> lucitu: WTF?? 35Mb?
<Etz> lucitu: its only kernel, or im missing smthing
<lucitu> Etz: it's for web mostly..cloud?
<Etz> lucitu: yeah... sounds more interesting even... trying it out on vbox first
<lucitu> Etz: what i wanted is the UI..for the plasma-netbook instead
<Etz> lucitu: if its better, why not...
<lucitu> Etz: i guess it's the 2nd best to touchsceen
<Etz> lucitu: i dont have touchscreen in that device, but i guess its not mandatory
<vivek__> calumayoo:my friend is it done!
<calumayoo> still no, my friend.
<vivek__> hmm
<vivek_> calumayoo:time for me to go now.. just do all that i told you and you should be fine
<vivek_> bye
<calumayoo> bye
<calumayoo> thanks man... ill try making a twitter acount as soon as i can
<vivek_> lol...
<vivek_> if you have any problem just post on the forums.. someone will surely help. I will be on the forums most of the time to
<vivek_> too*
<jimmy_> hey how can i install nvidia (GeForce 8400 GS) from nvidia.run file ?
<edakiri> KMail displays the following error when showing a PGP signed e-mail: "No Audit Log available".  What is the problem or where can I find the answer?
<edakiri> jimmy_: I advise against.  Use the ubuntu package.
<jimmy_> edakrir but how to install it
<jimmy_> any one ?
<edakiri> the package?  I don't know.  I avoid nvidia for the reason that they have a closed source driver.  I'm sorry I don't know how to help you further.
<jimmy_> any one else ?
<Etz> strange....
<Etz> jimmy_: first login console only
<Etz> jimmy_: seconfly chmod +x that NVIDIA file
<Etz> jimmy_: then sudo ./NVIDIA-blah-whatever-the-name-is
<Etz> jimmy_: then you get nto setup gui, and its easy
<Etz> strange, cant close dolphin windows...
<don_jr> Still around lucitu?
<don_jr> I have removed pulseaudio and installed photon and now I have no sound at all.
<don_jr> phonon that is
<don_jr> Okay so I added a new panel and started adding widgets to make it like the task bar, but it's stuck at the top of my desktop not at the bottom...I can't figure out how to move it
<yoyo> don_jr are your widgets locked?
<don_jr> I locked them and then unlocked them again
<yoyo> zoom out and try
<Etz> don_jr: unlock it
<don_jr> yoyo how do I 'zoom out'?  not use to this KDE 4 yet
<Etz> don_jr: then choose panel settings and then drag it wherever you want it to be
<yoyo> upper right corner
<don_jr> I unlock widgets and click the panel settings all it will allow me to do is slide it from right to left, not up and down
<Etz> don_jr: it doesnt slide... it snaps onto new place
<Etz> if you drag it acrros the screen
<Etz> don_jr: btw what version your kde is?
<don_jr> Etz I"m honestly not sure, how do I check?
<Etz> don_jr: open kosnole and type: kde4-config -version
<don_jr> okay, got it to the bottom again lol, thanks
<Etz> for example...
<don_jr> 4.3.2
<Etz> don_jr: good...
<Etz> don_jr: if i remeber Kde 4.2 had a bug, about mooving that panel...
<don_jr> now to  my sound issue.  Without pulseaudio I have no sound at all what so ever, I've installed phonon and nothing, can't even see or find it
<Etz> don_jr: upgrade it to last 4.4.2
<Etz> don_jr: why not use pulseaudio?
<don_jr> I had pulseaudio and all sound worked accept for in a browser, came in here to ask about it and lucicu told me to remove pulse and add phonon instead lol
<Etz> don_jr: btw first check your mixer settings, i always end up with mutet PCM after install, dunno why... but always happens
<don_jr> I'm just trying to get pandora and youtube to work lol
<don_jr> Yep, I've checked my mixer multiple times with aumix, alsamixer in console and kmix
<Etz> don_jr: i use ALSA , phonon sux
<don_jr> alsa instead of pulseaudio or in conjunction with?
<Etz> don_jr: pulseaudio works also, but gives me llatency headache
<don_jr> Etz tells me I have the latest version of alsa-base
<Etz> don_jr: i prefer clean alsa, but pulseaudio works also ok
<Etz> don_jr: give me output of: /usr/sbin/hwinfo --sound
<Etz> don_jr: u can also test via konsole: speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0 -twav
<don_jr> Etz  uh oh...  bash: /usr/sbin/hwinfo: No such file or directory
<Etz> don_jr: yeah... you dont have that packae
<don_jr> which package?
<Etz> don_jr: hwinfo, use lspci
<Etz> instead
<Etz> is your soundcard in that list?
<don_jr> yes it is
<don_jr> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<vivek_> calumayoo: hi
<calumayoo> hello vivek, thought you were asleep
<Etz> don_jr: thats good... did speaker test produced audio?
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> its still downloading
<vivek_> nah some frds had dropped by
<vivek_> still downloading?????
<calumayoo> yes
<calumayoo> sadly
<don_jr> Etz no sound from the speaker-test
<vivek_> cool calumayoo: what time is it in your place
<Etz> don_jr: hehe... looks like your soundcard inst supported by alsa
<Etz> don_jr: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-VIA
<calumayoo> 1:48 am
<calumayoo> lol
<don_jr> alright, so back to pulse it is
<calumayoo> philippines
<tim> hello
<Etz> don_jr: you dont have a much choice
<don_jr> now to get sound to work with my browser
<don_jr> with pulse the system sounds and sound tests all work, but that's it
<Etz> don_jr: or actually you have... you can live in golden silence :P
<don_jr> that would suck! lol
<vivek_> hmmm cool the internet in philipines is not that great i believe calumayoo:
<don_jr> I need pandora while I work lol
<Etz> don_jr: what is pandora?
<don_jr> let me restart now that I've re-installed pulse
<calumayoo> indeed...
<don_jr> pandora is an online radio, www.pandora.com
<Etz> don_jr: yep, found it
<don_jr> okay restarting, brb
<vivek_> calumayoo:how long do you think is it supposed to take
<calumayoo> i cant be really that sure... but more or less 15 mins
<vivek_> calumayoo:ok that sounds cool.. nooooo .. after that you have to install kubuntu-restricted extras
<calumayoo> yeah... somehow its getting faster now
<vivek_> cool
<don_jr> Okay I do have system sounds again with pulse, so this is good
<Etz> don_jr: what youre using to listen that station?
<don_jr> not sure, it just plays on my winblows boxes.  doesnt pop up with any player.  It's built in, probably flash, beings that's what youtube uses as well and it doesn't work either
<calumayoo> what's kubuntu-restricted extras for?
<Etz> don_jr: stoopid question... you have flash installed?
<Etz> don_jr: flashplugin-nonfree
<Etz> don_jr: ?
<calumayoo> vivek...its done downloading
<calumayoo> lol
<Etz> don_jr: im running out of ideas...
<vivek_> great calumayoo:
<Etz> don_jr: cant test it , im outside from US :D
<vivek_> now just go to your kmenu ,and type there kpackagekit and open it
<don_jr> Etz well damn
<vivek_> Yes Etz: pandora works only in US.. so bad for us
<calumayoo> its not done unpacking
<vivek_> calumayoo:ok
<Etz> don_jr: at least we got your sound back
<Etz> vivek_: basically could use prxoy, but dont know any at US
<vivek_> Etz:hmm but you can still use say lastfm but then it is free only for 30 tracks
<don_jr> Etz yes I have system sounds now, this is good
<vivek_> So now am happy with shoutcast
<vivek_> Etz:but if we use tor will it help
<Etz> vivek_: doesnt matter, if they dont want that i listen them, ist fine by me :P
<don_jr> I'll try last.fm right quick, see if I can find anything that works
<Etz> i have plenty other radios to listen...
<vivek_> Etz: hmm shoutcast is actually cool
<Etz> vivek_: i know what shoutcast is...
<vivek_> I never said you dont ..:-)
<don_jr> damn wish I would have never removed the original 'task manager' panel... I can't get it set right like it was originally again
<don_jr> Nope, no sound from last.fm either
<vivek_> I am trying everything I want on my karmic.. my system is anyway going to use lucid.. in two days
<calumayoo> vivek, is there no refresh in kde?
<vivek_> calumayoo: never tried .. never needed to.. what do you want to refresh
<Etz> claydoh: f5
<Etz> calumayoo: f5
<calumayoo> nah, i was just used to do it in my previous os
<vivek_> Etz: he wants to refresh the desktop like in windows
<vivek_> right click refresh.. remember Etz:
<calumayoo> vivek...i think its done with the upgrade
<don_jr> anyone else having trouble with sound on the web not working?
<calumayoo> should i install the extras now?
<vivek_> don_jr: is it sound on the web you are talking about
<Etz> vivek_: for me f does tha
<Etz> vivek_: f5
<vivek_> wait calumayoo: open kpackagekit first
<Etz> don_jr: i had a problem sound not working with pulse at all... so i kicked out that and using ALSA
<vivek_> don_jr: is your other stuff like amrok and all working
<don_jr> vivek_ yes.  I don't ahve any mp3's to test amorok, but system sounds and sound tests work, but not youtube, pandora or last.fm no online sound.
<Etz> don_jr: your kind of prolem...no
<calumayoo> opened
<vivek_> don_jr:try this
<vivek_> click on the sound controller
<vivek_> click on mixers and slide the pcm up
<don_jr> I don't have that anymore....lol I goofed up the panel at the bottom
<vivek_> don_jr:install it again what is the big deal
<Etz> don_jr: then type kmix in konsole.. it opens it up
<don_jr> vivek_ I'll check again since I just re-installed pulseaudio
<don_jr> I don't know how to get this bottom panel set back up like it was before lol I"ve been trying
<vivek_> calumayoo: in kpackagekit go to settings
<Etz> i wonder why i have always PCM at 0 level and mute after installl
<calumayoo> ok
<Etz> don_jr: easiest way
<vivek_> don_jr: just slide the pcm up.. things will work
<Etz> don_jr: delete .kde folder from home partition and restart x...
<Etz> don_jr: it goes default then
<don_jr> Etz thanks, I'll do that in a moment.  kmix doesn't want to open up
<vivek_> don_jr.:before deleting kde folder .. ust wait
<vivek_> don_jr:ok do
<vivek_> what is the big deal
<ubuntu> o_O
<don_jr> I can use aumix or alsa-mixer both of those work in console
<Etz> vivek_: he gest his normal panel back then , without manual hassle
<vivek_> calumayoo:in settings go to software sources
<vivek_> Etz:ok
<calumayoo> next?
<don_jr> are there other system sounds enabled by default?  like windows opening, closing, shrinking and the like?  the startup sound is all I can get, that and sound test on my sound card
<vivek_> calumayoo: now just see if uinder the ubuntu software tab, everything is ticked or not
<don_jr> and kmix won't open, wth
<Etz> don_jr: revert your kde back to defult, it should opn then
<vivek_> don_jr: just do this once try it.. i am sure that things will work for you
<BluesKaj> don_jr, make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<don_jr> okay, let me revert
<calumayoo> i checked them all now
<Etz> don_jr: i dont know what you messed up exactly, but well see if that helps
<vivek_> calumayoo: close it
<don_jr> .kde dir should be in home?
<TommyThaGun> how would I get Shutdown as an option in the Leave menu?
<vivek_> go back to your terminal and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vivek_> that was for calumayoo:
<calumayoo> it downloaded additional package
<vivek_> don_jr: it would be a hidden file in home
<don_jr> vivek_ is installing now
<don_jr> waiting to delete .kde dir, I foudn it
<calumayoo> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<calumayoo> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<calumayoo> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBotK1> calumayoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calumayoo> sorry
<TommyThaGun> sorry, I think I may have missed a couple of lines of chat, did anyone respond to me?
<vivek_> calumayoo: not the cd option.. lol
<calumayoo> okay
<vivek_> where did you mess it calumayoo:.. now where are you as of now
<Etz> don_jr: why wait? use terminal.. rm -rf .kde it should be gone in seconds then
<vivek_> calumayoo: where are you stuck up
<calumayoo> im in the terminal
<don_jr> Etz I'm installing the extra's first
<calumayoo> stil invalid operation
<Etz> don_jr: kubuntu-restricted?
<vivek_> don_jr: that was not for you.. that was for calumayoo: lol.. anyway that is good
<don_jr> vivek_ ahh, oh well, can't hurt much lol
<vivek_> don_jr:no worries it is actually cool
<Etz> don_jr: doesnt hurt, but i doupt youll need it... youll only need flashplugin for that sort of stuf... not 300MB+ package :d
<vivek_> calumayoo: close the terminal
<calumayoo> okay
<vivek_> go back to software sources calumayoo:
<calumayoo> im here now
<vivek_> calumayoo: now there are few tabs up there right? like ubuntu software, other software, etc etc
<calumayoo> under the Other Software now, yes
<vivek_> calumayoo:go to ubuntu software
<don_jr> okay, restart X after removing the .kde dir or restart whole machine since I installed the restricted packages?
<calumayoo> you meann Kubuntu?
<Etz> don_jr: restarting x should do it
<Belegar_> hello
<vivek_> calumayoo:yes
<calumayoo> what to do next?
<don_jr> restarting X brb
<calumayoo> i checked them all
<vivek_> calumayoo: check if all the options are checked there or not
<vivek_> cool calumayoo: now go to other software and tell me what is checked there
<calumayoo> cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.10...
<vivek_> calumayoo: uncheck cd rom
<vivek_> calumayoo: next
<calumayoo> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<calumayoo> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner (source code)
<vivek_> calumayoo: uncheck them also no probs.. go to the third tab and tell me what you have there
<calumayoo> Updates
<calumayoo> Kubuntu Updates
<calumayoo> checked: Important security updates, recommended updates
<vivek_> calumayoo:yes there what is checked there
<vivek_> ok cool now you can close it
<calumayoo> done
<vivek_> go to terminal and use this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vivek_> close kpackage
<calumayoo> its working now
<calumayoo> :D
<vivek_> calumayoo: how much time does it say
<don_jr> Alrighty, desktop back to normal, now let's check sound
<calumayoo> 3h
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> 1h now
<vivek_> calumayoo: do one thing before hand .. click on ths sound icon on the right in the bottom panel
<calumayoo> ok
<TommyThaGun> to switch from gdm to kdm should I just run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"??
<vivek_> don_jr : do what i just said to calumayoo.. for your sound thing
<Etz> don_jr: kmix should also open... check PCM slider first
<vivek_> PCM slider has to be up there .. lol. slide it up
<don_jr> PCM is all the way up and not muted
 * Etz have to go
<vivek_> don_jr: pull it down , take it up again
<don_jr> BUT PCM is listed under the wrong sound card
<don_jr> would that matter?
<vivek_> don_jr: try it else we can fix the sound card isue.. not a big deal.. well at least that is what i think
<vivek_> calumayoo: you there
<calumayoo> yes
<vivek_> click on the sound icon calumayoo: click on mixers and slide the PCM up
<markit> hi, upgraded Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, but I've no more the taskbar, desktop widget, etc., just the KDE background "sky / stars" screen, any tip? #ubuntu+1 guives no answer (all gnome users?)
<calumayoo> max?
<vivek_> yes max calumayoo:
<don_jr> I took it up and back down again, now going to youtube to test
<vivek_> don_jr:fingers crossed
<don_jr> PCM is all the way up, so is Master
<don_jr> I just turned them ALL up lol
<vivek_> don_jr:cool.. no point keeping them down
<vivek_> markit:do you have the cashew up there
<vivek_> don_jr: is it working
<markit> vivek_: oh, yes, it survived!
<don_jr> no
<vivek_> markit: then I guess you should have no problem
<calumayoo> can play
<vivek_> don_jr: ok so let us fix your sound cards
<vivek_> calumayoo: what can play
<don_jr> vivek_ lead the way my friend
<markit> vivek_: I'll try the tips to make the "main panel" appear once removed by mistake, hope will help
<markit> vivek_: I do miss a "restore default panel" feature so much :(
<calumayoo> i went to youtube... is that what is supposed to do?
<calumayoo> my mouse wont work
<calumayoo> i wonder why
<vivek_> don_jr: go to system settings, click on multimedia
<rafa__> hello! do any of you experience flash video framerate drops while using kubuntu on a laptop?
<vivek_> calumayoo: mouse not working?.. well in most cases a restart shouldhelp
<calumayoo> the download's not done yet
<vivek_> after kibuntu-restricted extras is over , restart.. i thing mouse should work after that calumayoo:
<calumayoo> okay
<vivek_> don_jr: are you there in mutimedia
<don_jr> I'm here vivek_  i have moved the proper card to the top of the preference list in every area I can find before this, it is still there properly thus far
<don_jr> what else can I check?
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> its working now. after i closed the konqueror
<vivek_> don_jr: and you say that even now the PCM is not in the proper sound card
<vivek_> markit: yes a restore default panel would be of great help..
<don_jr> in kmix, there are 2 tabs, one for the onboard and one for my current sound car, the PCM slider is on the onboard, NOT my pci card
<Tsunade> hello :)
<don_jr> vivek_ I se have I a pcm in both now
<vivek_> don_jr: great.. slide both up
<don_jr> both are maxed
<vivek_> try youtube
<don_jr> I will move them down adn back up while youtube is playing and see if there are any differences
<don_jr> in the sound test of the multimedia area I do get playback on my sound card properly
<vivek_> don_jr:should help.. but before that ensure your speakers are on :-)
<don_jr> vivek_ speakers are on, I tested sound in the multimedia area
<vivek_> calumayoo: is it over
<calumayoo> not yet
<vivek_> I was just kidding don_jr:
<don_jr> when I click the mute or slide the PCM slider my speakers DO react I hear a clicking.  But still no sound from youtube
<don_jr> it's like firefox isn't sending sound to the right spot or something
<calumayoo> it will take longer i think
<kevix> anyone have any issue with plymoth?
<vivek_> don_jr: nah nothing like that.. try logging out and login again.. after that we will try something new.. and even after that if it does not work.. then as Etz: said.. silence is golden
<don_jr> hahaha okay, back in a sec
<vivek_> don_jr: anyway you can check amarok
<vivek_> why dont you just add a shoutcast statioon to amarok and check
<don_jr> if this next thing we try doesnt' work I'll go back to xubuntu 8.04 sound worked fine on an original install of it lol
<don_jr> I need to get an mp3 to test it with
<vivek_> calumayoo:how much time
<calumayoo> 1 hr
<calumayoo> :(
<vivek_> calumayoo: Enjoy life :-)
<calumayoo> yeah
<vivek_> by the way are your videos working now calumayoo:
<don_jr> OKay, logged out and back in, bringing up FF now to test the tube
<vivek_> don_jr: fingers crossed aagin
<vivek_> again*..
<don_jr> vivek_ still nothing.....sheesh
<vivek_> by the way are your videos working now calumayoo:
<don_jr> any other ideas to try?
<calumayoo> wait
<vivek_> don_jr: no worries relax.. actually can you tell me the history of the problem a little what had happened etc etc
<don_jr> yesterday I installed kubuntu 9.10, allowed it to update directly after install.  Had no sound at all
<don_jr> installed pulse audio, have system sounds, nothing else
<vivek_> is kubuntu the only os on it
<don_jr> I tried removing pulse audio and installing alsa, alsa doesn't support my sound card.  I tried phonon, nothing.  So I put pulseaudio back on
<don_jr> There is nothing on this box or disk other than kubuntu no.
<vivek_> actualy you dont need pulse audio .. just wait.. what is your sound card
<don_jr> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<don_jr> without pulse audio I get no sound anywhere at all.
<vivek_> wait gimme a minute
<don_jr> ok
<calumayoo> dragon's not functioning well
<calumayoo> i cant play
<vivek_> yes dragon has some probs wait calumayoo:
<calumayoo> ok
<vivek_> let your install get over first
<calumayoo> :'(
<calumayoo> ok
<vivek_> don_jr: do you have any audio cd to check
<don_jr> yes, one moment
<don_jr> I have MP3's on a disk too I forgot about lol
<vivek_> don_jr: hmm
<vivek_> don_jr: also do you have a headphone
<don_jr> I do, but headphones go through the same speakers that aren't getting sound now, I can check it though, I do not have a seperate headphone port
<don_jr> testing CD playback with amorok now, one sec while it loads
<vivek_> don_jr: did yuo post anything.. got dc
<don_jr> only that I"M testing CD playback in amarok now
<don_jr> soon as I learn how to load the CD into amarok lol
<vivek_> don_jr: simultaneously open a terminal and type this gnome-volume-control.. you should not have removed alsa so early though.. anyway let us see
<vivek_> don_jr:just insert the cd.. fire up amarok.. file open
<don_jr> there is no 'file' in amorok lol
<don_jr> I can't get the darn CD to load into amarok
<don_jr> or maybe it is and there's just no sound not sure which
<vivek_> don_jr: just check this link .. a similar problem as yours with a similar sound card http://2tu.us/21hz
<vivek_> don_jr:click on amarok->play media-> choose the folder and play
<don_jr> yup that's what I've done, but it still shows nothing in the play list and done
<vivek_> don_jr: that seems to baffle me.. why are the play list not showin up.. that has nothing to do with sound. instead of using amarok.. open the foler , click on any mp3 file
<don_jr> ok
<don_jr> okay, when I open the directory with the CD in it, it shows the list of song titles
<vivek_> and then click on any mp3 file
<don_jr> to the right is a 'play' button and does nothign when I click it
<don_jr> clicked a file, it's loading amarok again
<vivek_> wait let me check on mine
<vivek_> yes yes that is how it will go
<don_jr> amarok still shows no song playing
<vivek_> then now is amarok loaded
<vivek_> click the play button there
<don_jr> afk restroom
<vivek_> calumayoo: where are you
<calumayoo> im here
<calumayoo> :d
<vivek_> don_jr: I guess this should solve your problem.... first see this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965985 and then see this ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<vivek_> what is up buddy calumayoo:
<calumayoo> 35 mins
<vivek_> ok
<calumayoo> how do i know if what version of kde i am using?
<vivek_> in this irc thing .on the top there is help calumayoo: click on that.,. and click on about kde
<vivek_> calumayoo: there it will tell you the platform version.. should be 4.3
<vivek_> don_jr back?
<36DAAJ2WH> hello
<calumayoo> oh this is much better
<vivek_> don_jr: where are you
<vivek_> calumayoo:what is better
<calumayoo> the 4.4.2
<vivek_> don_jr: i got to sleep .. come back soon
<vivek_> you mean there is 4.4.2 in your system
<calumayoo> no.. searched it in the internet
<calumayoo> lol
<vivek_> yes calumayoo: you can upgrade to that as i did or wait till 2 days 10.04 has by default 4.4.2
<calumayoo> yes.... ill do the update thing
<rafa__> hello! do any of you experience flash video framerate drops while using kubuntu on a laptop?
<dobes> no
<rafa__> =(
<rafa__> most times it's fine
<vivek_> calumayoo: not tonight I am going to sleep now or I am sure someone else might help
<rafa__> but sometimes the framerate drops a lot
<rafa__> almost unwatchable videos
<calumayoo> actually i need some sleep too
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> it 3:31 am now
<rafa__> then they come back
<dobes> no video and soud by kubuntu
<vivek_> don_jr: there seems to be this problem with your card and yes there is a patch for it.. but for that you got to come back
<gonzalo_> alguien a tenido problemas con kubuntu 10.04
<gonzalo_> con inestabilidad de kwqin
<vivek_> calumayoo: I am 2 hours behind you
<calumayoo> lol
<calumayoo> yeah
<calumayoo> ill just wait the installation to finish
<calumayoo> you go ahead
<calumayoo> :D
<don_jr> vivek_ I"m back sorry bout that
<vivek_> yes calumayoo: and if don_jr: comes back  just tel him to google this VT1720/24 no sound Ubuntu.. there is plenty of info , about this problem with this particular sound card
<don_jr> when I click play on anything, nothing happens
<don_jr> vivek_ okay I"m looking into it now, thanks a ton for the help man.
<vivek_> don_jr: seems like there is this problem with this sound card and there are plenty of soultions too .. i would have stayed back but am damn tired and got to catch some sleep
<vivek_> bye .. no problem take care calumayoo: and don_jr: have fun
<vivek_> don_jr: I guess this should solve your problem.... first see this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965985 and then see this ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<vivek_> bye !
<ubuntu> i've tried to upgrade to lucid, but i've got an error while processing x11-common (--configure). can you help me, plase?
<calumayoo_> how do i instal google chrome?
<wannabe_> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en
<wannabe_> download it
<ubuntu> no one?
<wannabe_> ?
<wannabe_> oh
<rork> ubuntu: lucid is supported in #ubuntu+1 be sure to specify which error you get
<ubuntu> no answer from ubuntu+1 :(
<penocio> where in ubuntu is screen resolution and font size config are present so i can change them permanently?
<rork> penocio: if you're using KDE it's in System settings > Display and System settings > Appearance
<penocio> i have tried settings but every time i boot. its changed.
<penocio> isnt there a config file?
<penocio> text
<penocio> ?
<Zorael> Is it possible to input unicode characters by their character codes in KDE and Qt apps? eg, 03c0 for π
<Zorael> I can input lazy unicode with the compose key, as in compose + comma + c yielding ç, but I can't find any way to enter the unicode keycodes. (In GTK apps yes; ctrl+shift+u.)
<zhobbs> is a dist-upgrade safe from the command line?
<zhobbs> kpackagekit is telling me "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127." when I try to upgrade to 9.10
<MartinBlumen> hi, everyone. On startup after grub menu I see a couple of "blinks" and really weird graphics. I can tell it should be saying "kubuntu", but everything is shifted and there are just like 4 colors used
<MartinBlumen> Is anyone else seeing this?
<penocio> where is the config file which contains screen resolution and font sizes, in kde latest kubuntu. i have tried going to settings and display/appearance but at reboot it changes back.2. i have increased ram from 512 to 512m+1g. (p4 2.8ghz HT tech) but i still observe same speed/performance. why?
<Gerrit> Hi. I am running the Kubuntu 10.04 live CD. I manually added a configuration with "Manage Connections" (I have a fixed IP address/netmask/gateway/DNS server), but when I click on the newly created "Kiruna Studentnet", nothing happens (no window, no error, no network, nothing). I am now connected by using ifconfig and route by hand, but I'm sure that shouldn't be necessary. Is there a known issue with the network manager in Kubuntu 10.04, or is ...
<Gerrit> ... there something strange going on?
<James147> Gerrit: you could try wicd or the gnome nm-applet   knetworkmanager has been a bit unrelible in the past, not too sure how much it has improved with lucid though
<Gerrit> ok
<Gerrit> I'm just running the live cd so far though
<James147> penocio: you can set the screen resolution by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf (there shouldn't be on by default) but you will have to look up how to do that i am afraid
<Gerrit> just checking things out, now wondering why the configuration for the display won't let me select my monitors supported screen resolution
<jimmy51_> !pxe
<James147> penocio: also, if you need a preformance boost you can try disabling some of the more resource hungery stuff like nepomuk/desktop effects you dont care about... my guess would be that there is anoter bottle neck inyour system appeart from ram although I cannot be sure
<penocio> James147:  what bottleneck can it be
<James147> penocio: if you have an nvidia graphics card you can set up the screen by using "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<penocio> James147: in x11 its only xorg.confg.failsafe
<James147> penocio: not sure... disk/cpu/ram tend to be the most obious but I dont know how "slow" your system is, kde dose have a few preformance issues with it... disabling some of the unneeded effects might help
<James147> penocio: by default karmic/lucid no longer have an xorg.conf file but try to auto detect the settings... you will need to create it if you wish to define your own settings (sudo nvidia-xconfig is the easiest way if you ahve an nvidia card)
<penocio> James147:  sudo nvidia os not working for me. i think its not nvidia
<James147> penocio: lspci | grep VGA     might tell you what card you ahve
<penocio> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<penocio> James147:  $ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<penocio> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<James147> penocio: looks like nvidia :) try running "jockey-kde" and enabling the nvidia drivers
<penocio> James147:  thanks. its workin
<penocio> James147:  strange. the rams is x3 but still i feel the delay and lag in irc typing
<Gerrit> Ouch, as I tried to fix the resolution, the screen went blank :(
<penocio> James147:  one ram is of kingston one is of another
<Gerrit> is there any practical difference between kubuntu with gnome insntalled and ubuntu witht kde installed?
<James147> Gerrit: not really
<Gerrit> ok
<James147> penocio: enabling the nvidia drivers 'might' help, but there could also be a conflict with the different ram... you can try running the system with the 512 stick then try it with the 1g then with both again to see if there is any difference (if you can be botherered)
<penocio> James147:  thanks
<jef91> Howdy all, when I booted into Kubuntu this afternoon it is telling me my deskto compositing is disabled, however my graphics drivers are installed and working still  - any idea what else could be disabling them?
<Typos_King> can't say
<Typos_King> since I don't use or dunno what the desktop compositing may do/be
<jef91> Desktop effects Typos_King
<James147> jef91: if you have a laptop powerdevil can do it (system settings > advanced > power amangment) other wise the only other way I know of is if your system became slow for somereason it can disable itsself
<Typos_King> right
<jef91> James147 - when I tell it to toggle on in my desktop settings it tells me another application is blocking it - any idea what could do this?
<Typos_King> it may be due to either something with the drivers or your system got slow
<James147> jef91: not seen that before, what kde version?
<Typos_King> and it disables itself
<jef91> James147 4.4.2
<James147> jef91: dose you comp have a battery? (laptop?)
<jef91> Yes James147 but the laptop is plugged in and my profile I am in allows for compositing
<James147> jef91: power devil dosnt seem to `block` it, just turn it off for a while
<James147> jef91: not sure what else could be causing it though
<jef91> Darn. I'll try #kde
<Gerrit> Hi, I am unable to run at my monitors resolution 1920x1080, I have tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution but if I add and run the resolution by hand as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution I get only a black screen, any other pointers?
<Gerrit> I have a BenQ G2420HD LCD Monitor and ATI Technologies RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> you get.... the resolution your videocard driver provides, whatever that happen to be, and that differs from drivers to drivers
<Gerrit> /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist
<Typos_King> you can always make one with
<Gerrit> I would be surprised if a modern video driver would not support something byound 1024x800
<Typos_King> boot to 'recovery mode' and type -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<Typos_King> Gerrit:     what's your resolution right now?   800x600?
<d4non> hi, why do I have same windows in taskbar in kde 4.4SC?
<jfb_h2o> !keystroke
<lex> hello
<Typos_King> same windows?
<lex> do you speak russian?
<Typos_King> nyet
<jfb_h2o> what's the keyboard shortcut for a right click on a file in dolphin??
<Typos_King> but!
<James147> !ru | lex
<ubottu> lex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Typos_King> ^
<d4non> I've opened evolution on second desktop, but I see it  on other desktops in the taskbar
<d4non> that spams taskbar unlike in Gnome
<Gerrit> Typos_King: 1024x768
<James147> d4non: you can configure the taskbar to display windows form all desktop (default) or not
<Typos_King> jfb_h2o:    I think shift-f10 may give you a right-click, or if you have a content-key on the keyboard it may use that too, the content is the one with the arrow over a rectangle, usually around the right-alt key
<d4non> can't find that feature
<James147> d4non: just right click (on en empty part of it) and click task bar settings
<d4non> thx James147
<Typos_King> Gerrit:   I have the same.. .but shows a maximum of about 4 times that much, in xrandr, then again, I don't have an ATI videocard, is an Intel
<jv__> hi there! I know it is a stupid rtfm question, but it makes me mad because: Where can I bind keys to set screen brightness in KDE?
<jfb_h2o> Typos_King, content key yes! Shift-F10 (what I'm used to, no...) too bad, content key on my keyboard is a bit awkwardly placed.
<James147> jv__: system settings > keyboard & mouse > global settings
<jfb_h2o> Typos_King, thanks... I never knew about content key by the way...
<Typos_King> context :) hehe
<Typos_King> so called
<Typos_King> my keyboard context key is by the printscreen hehehe
<jfb_h2o> yeah, mine too, with a Fn press
<James147> jv__: ^^ s/global settings/global keyboard shortcuts/   > "kde compoent:Kde daemon"
<jv__> James147: thx, I found it... but it seems it doesnt work... when I bind it only the bar moves without any brightness change (the hw button sill works fine, but fn+f5 is too complicated, I would like to modify it mac style)
<vadi01_> guys is the nouveu driver supported in kubuntu?
<vadi01_> and 3g-experimental nouveau?
<ConcreteRose> what?
<ConcreteRose> kubuntu? ubuntu? I got ubuntu.
<ConcreteRose> What is kubuntu
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<Pici> !flavors > ConcreteRose
<Typos_King> hehe
<patarok> hi !
<patarok> could somebody tell me where the devices have gone in amarok prefs?
<patarok> please i want to mount my mp3-player/memstick thingy in amarok...
<patarok> 2.2
#kubuntu 2010-04-28
<Typos_King> 2.2?
 * Typos_King checks his version
<patarok_> could somebody tell me where the devices have gone in amarok prefs?
<patarok_> please i want to mount my mp3-player/memstick thingy in amarok...
<patarok_> 2.2
<Typos_King> ... I do have 2.2 ehhe
<Typos_King> sooo, what are you looking for?
<RDS101> source fraud
<RDS101> intercepted
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> ahh
<Typos_King> using your iPhone in amarok as mounted device..  can't say
<patarok_> using some other device can you say?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> I have an mp3 player however is not an ipod or iphone... and it mounts well and I can use it anywhere
<don_jr> Yesterday I installed kubuntu 9.10.  I allowed it to update.  I had no sound at all.  I installed pulseaudio and got system sounds only, no mp3 player or web sound.found a thread that said to remove alsa and pulseaudio and install oss isntead.  now I have no sound at all, and after re-installing alsa and pulseaudio the my pci card is not showing in the audio list under system config>multimedia.  Any suggestions will be most welcomed.
<James147> !sound | don_jr
<ubottu> don_jr: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> !mp3 | don_jr
<ubottu> don_jr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Typos_King> don_jr:  are you sure your sliders in kmix are up?
<Typos_King> don_jr:   specially Master and PCM, bear in mind that some apps volume controls move those sliders around too
<don_jr> Typos_King yes we checked all of that earlier before the removal of pulse audio. as of right now my audio device isn't even showing up in multimedia
<Typos_King> I've found that 'audacious' player uses the PCM slider from the volume control, so
<don_jr> Typos_King yeah we checked them pretty thuroughly before and durring playback attempts.
<Typos_King> don_jr:   can you play .ogg or .wav?
<Typos_King> you may just be missing codecs
<don_jr> won't play anything at all right now, not even system sounds are back now
<James147> don_jr: have you rebooted since you reinstalled pulseaudio?
<don_jr> James147 yes, twice
<Typos_King> don_jr:    how are you testing for audio?
<don_jr> Typos_King in multimedia clicking the test button on the appropriate device use to produce sound and the startup and shutdown sounds were there.  other testing was going to youtube and/or pandora to see if web sound was there
<don_jr> tried playing an audio cd with no luck, and mp3's with amarok also no luck
<don_jr> as of right now, my audio device is listed in lspci but not showing in multimedia like it use to
<Typos_King> don_jr:    ac97?
<James147> don_jr: try checking "show advanced devices" in multimedia, see if anything else appears
<don_jr> James147 nothing shows up when I click that.
<don_jr> Typos_King what is ac97?
<Typos_King> built-in audio standard
<don_jr> I might just have to re-install from scratch again to at least get system sounds back...
<don_jr> Typos_King my onboard doesn't work at all, the plugs are bad or something, lspci shows this 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Typos_King> ok.. is a pci soundcard
<don_jr> there are some issues with this card and alsa, and probably pulsaudio as well.  But at least before I could get system sounds, now I get nothing
<Typos_King> well.. not quite
<Typos_King> that's just the hardware info, but anyway
<James147> don_jr:  you could try delteing or renaming ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc    not sure what it will do though
<don_jr> I'm lost, might just re-install and start from scratch again, at least I'll have some sound...can work on the other problems again after...any other suggestions before I take this step?
<don_jr> Alrighty then, be back in an hour or so lol
<James147> don_jr: it your going down the reinstall route then to get mp3 to work install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" (i think its still called that) also if you dont ahve sound in flash thats a problem with flash not your sound
<James147> don_jr: think most ppl get flash to work by purging it and installing it directly from adobe
<don_jr> James147 I had restricted-extra's installed earlier as well and still no mp3 or wav playback, but I'll definitely get it installed along with pulseaudio right from the get go.
<don_jr> alright might give that a shot then, though I'll need some instruction on purging it.
<patarok_> bye
<James147> don_jr: to purge "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer"
<don_jr> alrighty, I'll give that a shot, thanks
<Typos_King> don_jr:   sounds like ... the drivers aren't loading
<Typos_King> yeah, the restricted will do I'd think
<James147> Typos_King: hes gone
<Typos_King> yeah, so I noticed ^_^
<dominicdinada>  I am using ubuntu 9.10 and decided to give the kubuntu-desktop a try so when i opened up kubuntus kde all of a sudden my ndiswrapper does not work for my bcm4306 which worked in ubuntu
<dominicdinada> so when I look for the interfaces i do not have access to the wlan0-2 interfaces nor my ndiswrappers it is as if they have disappeared ??? any suggestions ?
<ubuntu> :O
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> ndiswrapper?
<Typos_King> why do you need that?
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    what.... wireless card doyou have?   a broadcomm chipset?
<heinkel_111> how can I discover network settings using kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> i am struggling to configure a new router for wireless
<heinkel_111> my connection works fine when I use a ethernet directly to the modem
<heinkel_111> but I have trouble configuring the router so I am able to connect to the internet
<heinkel_111> I would like to look up the right settings when on the normal ethernet connection not using the router and configure the router correctly
<heinkel_111> I googled for a few hours but have serious trouble finding the answers I need :-(
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> I'd rather recommend a different network manager frontend, btw, but usually if your router is broadcasting, knetworkmanager will show it
<Typos_King> anyhow, that said, I use network-manager-gnome, works better IMO than knetworkmanager
<heinkel_111> my router is not configured correctly, that is the problem ...
<skierpage> I've located a document in my terminal.  How do I open it with its default application from the terminal?  (Kubuntu 9.10)
<Typos_King> skierpage:   depends on the document extension, but usually Dolphin will open it for you by just clicking the file
<skierpage> Typos_King Thanks, but re-read what I asked.  I want the command line that does what Dolphin (and all that .desktop and defaults and whatever) does.
<Typos_King> heinkel_111:    I'd run a cat5 to have it setup firstly then, from a cat5 your router will usually be accessible through your web browser at http://192.168.0.1 or so
<Typos_King> heinkel_111:   and you can configure it from there
<skierpage> `dolphin /path/to/myfile.ext` works, but now I've got an instance of Dolphin I don't want.
 * heinkel_111 googles cat5 :-)
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> cat5, a NIC cable :P
<Typos_King> meaning, run a network cable to your router
<skierpage> On Mac OS X, "The `open` command opens a file (or a directory or URL), just as if you had double-clicked the file's icon."
<Typos_King> well
<heinkel_111> Typos_King: ahhh - got it, and I know how to configure the router (I have done it several times before) it is just that my ISP does not supply configuration information openly for some reason
<skierpage> kfmclient sounds promising, but demands a URL, it rejects `kfmclient /path/to/myfile.ext`
<Typos_King> skierpage:     that's specific to the file really, the extension that is, what happens, macOSX as well as most OS, have a MIME setting for each, and thus they have 'handlers' for when you click it, on a terminal, you have to enter the 'handlers' yourself
<heinkel_111> Typos_King: so I dont know what to put in the configuration, specially the  DNS related parts
<heinkel_111> however, since my computer is able to get this right (automatically) when not using the router I should be able to read the information from my computer, somewhere....
<heinkel_111> and then type it into my routerconfigs afterwards
<heinkel_111> that is my problemsolving plan...
<Typos_King> heinkel_111:   from the router all you need is wireless broadcasting ON and maybe a WEP key if any needed, and your wireless adapter will pick it up
<skierpage> Typos_King  You are mistaken or confused.  Dolphin figures out that stuff for me, as does Mac OS X `open` command, as does the Windows Start > Run command.  I just need the command line equivalent in KDE/Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<heinkel_111> Typos_King: I am afraid you are not understanding what I am asking about, the wireless connection is not the problem
<heinkel_111> Typos_King: my problem is how to find all dns related information needed to configure the router
<skierpage> Typos_King though I appreciate your labors!  :-) <3
<aperson> bah, I really would like to try kubuntu-netbook, but the installer's buttons are outside of my screen :/
<skierpage> skierpage Quit harassing the unpaid help and use `kfmclient exec /path/to/myfile.txt`
<Typos_King> hehehe
<Typos_King> skierpage:    how do you  know it does?
<Typos_King> where is your information coming from?
<Typos_King> all OS have MIME settings, and thus is how they handle things
<skierpage> skierpage & Typos_King You are awesome!  Thanks for all your help!  Wish it was easier.
<Typos_King> there are no psychic mind-reading file managers
<Typos_King> sadly to tell you
<skierpage> Typos_King  Google kicked out http://www.qtcentre.org/archive/index.php/t-2000.html "How to open a document with the default application?" and SkripT said `kfmclient exec <filename>` or `gnome-open <filename>`
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> two apps who look at the MIME settings before launching anything
<skierpage> I spent 15 minutes trying out all the kde/open/init commands I could find.
<Typos_King> I can do all that without either
<skierpage> Typos_King  http://www.qtcentre.org/archive/index.php/t-2000.html is the request for KRunner and/or Kickoff to autocomplete filenames (then open them in default app)  the way Start > Run does.
<skierpage> Cheers all, back to the terminal until I put more RAM in this sucker. ;-)
<don_jr> Just installed kubuntu 9.10 and allowed it to update.  Installed pulseaudio, installed flashplayer from adobe site.  I have no sound on the web but I do have system startup and shutdown sounds.
<Squidy_at_Home> hello.. is there a kubuntu version of ubuntu one client?
<don_jr> I'm not sure what ubuntu one client is so I can't help mu8ch, sorry
<Squidy_at_Home> don_jr: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<lucitu> don_jr: u r still having sound prob?
<don_jr> I'll look up on it in a bit, trying to fix this sound
<don_jr> lucitu yes, I ended up having to totally reinstall since the advice of one left me with no audio devices detected lol
<lucitu> don_jr: tell me can your media player have sound?
<don_jr> so frsh install, updated, installed pulseaudio, installed flash player from adobe site as suggested by one earlier, and no amarok won't even play a CD, but that reminds me to install kubuntu restricted something
<don_jr> gotta find that again
<lucitu> don_jr: i'm on lucid but my karmic is 4.4.2
<lucitu> don_jr: what's your kde version?
<don_jr> how do I update it, and will the DE(i.e. KDE or gnome) make that big of a difference?  I'm on 4.2.3
<don_jr> I think it was....forgot how to check
<lucitu> don_jr: well not much..but in systemsettings-> multimedia..what card do u see?
<don_jr> I see my proper card as the preferred device.  IC Ensemble ICE1724 (ICE1724)
<lucitu> don_jr: if you select it and test..does it play anything?
<don_jr> yes
<don_jr> sound test works
<don_jr> what is that called?  kubuntu-restricted-packages?
<lucitu> don_jr: in the systray..can u check the spkr icon and click on mixer..tell me what channels are shown/muted?
<don_jr> shows both my cards, the onboard(that doesn't work) and my proper pci card.
<don_jr> on the pci card I have master, front, surround, center, lfe, pcm, cd, headphone.  ALL are turned all the way up on both tabs just to be safe, still nothing
<lucitu> don_jr: so u have 2 cards?  maybe it's confusing..did u disable in bios the onboard card?
<don_jr> lucitu not in the bios, didn't think of that.  Though system sounds work fine.  I'll give that a shot.
<lucitu> don_jr: in mine.. ihave to mute surround center lfe cd headphone to work
<don_jr> ahh alright, I'll give that a shot
<lucitu> don_jr: ok..try it..bec apps maybe sending it to the wrong one
<don_jr> Amarok won't even play a CD, I click the file and it won't even put it in the 'track playing' list
<lucitu> don_jr: amarok can't play cd anymore
<don_jr> alright, when I open the cd directly through dolphin and click the little play button on the right, it does nothing there either.
<lucitu> don_jr: you have to rip your cd tracks to mp3/ogg
<lucitu> don_jr: not sure on karmic but there is a kde cd player
<don_jr> ok
<lucitu> don_jr: KsCd?
<don_jr> I'll look for it in a few
<lucitu> don_jr: u might have to reboot and disable in bios your onboard card?
<don_jr> yes going to try that next, waiting for the restricted extra's to finish installing
<lucitu> don_jr: in kde pulseaudio is know to not play well
<lucitu> don_jr: phonon, phonon-backend-xine is best
<lucitu> don_jr: *known
<lucitu> don_jr: the only pulseaudio i have installed is the libpulse*
<don_jr> if I remove pulseaudio I lose all sound completely
<don_jr> my backend does say 'xine' though
<lucitu> don_jr: ok..will keep it that way for now
<lucitu> don_jr: can u paste the output of lsmod | grep snd
<lucitu> don_jr: not here but in pastebin
<lucitu> don_jr: www.paste.ubuntu.com
<don_jr> lucitu http://paste.ubuntu.com/423693/
<don_jr> see anything of interest?
<lucitu> don_jr: is the other card the intel?
<don_jr> yes
<don_jr> the ice1724 is a pci card
<don_jr> the intel is the one that doesn't work properly, it's onboard, i havn't restarted to disable it yet.
<lucitu> don_jr: the higher number for ice than the intel i think is giving it priority
<lucitu> the ice1724 should have 1
<don_jr> the ice card should have the priority.  It gives the system startup and shutdown sounds properly
<lucitu> don_jr: just for testing..can you attach a speaker to the intel and see if youget sound out of it?
<don_jr> if I mute and unmute the PCM I hear clicking from my speakers.
<don_jr> there are no ports in the back of the computer for sound other than the pci card, I"m not sure why that intel is showing there, unless it's only the PC speaker
<lucitu> don_jr: i thought you have onboard sound card other than the pci card?
<don_jr> I just crawled under my desk to double check,  there are no sound ports back there.  it just shows the intel as an onboard
<don_jr> I should restart and disable that one, I've also installed the extras and the like, let me do that and see what happens, I'll be back in 2 mins or so
<lucitu> don_jr: ok..dinner for me..brb in half an hour.
<don_jr> Alright I"m back, after disabling the onboard came back on and PCM was muted and master was too, and turned all the way down, I brought them back up, going to multimedia to test there
<don_jr> sound works in testing,  trying to play cd now
<don_jr> nothing from a wav file
<don_jr> damn this sound problem is friggin rediculous
<kaitos> say, is there any way to export a pdf as a kword or opendocument, so i can fill it out and print it?
<lucitu> don_jr: can u paste lsmod | grep snd again?
<don_jr> sure
<lucitu> don_jr: after disabling the other one
<don_jr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423701/
<lucitu> don_jr: do u have the mixer open?
<lucitu> don_jr: what channels aree shown?
<don_jr> shows, master, front, surround, center, lfe, pcm, cd, headphones
<don_jr> I have front, surround, center, lfe, and headphones muted
<lucitu> don_jr: try unmuting front and max it
<don_jr> ok
<don_jr> no joy
<lucitu> don_jr: hmm
<lucitu> can u check if alsa-base is installed?
<don_jr> how?
<don_jr> yes it's installed
<lucitu> try unmuting center
<don_jr> YEAH!!!
<don_jr> unmuted surround and it works great on yourtube now!!!!
<don_jr> Thank you so much for all your patience with this
<lucitu> don_jr: good..cud hear you over here
<don_jr> haha
<lucitu> don_jr: if u enable backports you should have 4.4.2
<don_jr> how do I do that?
<lucitu> don_jr: hold on..i usually do on the term..let me check
<lucitu> don_jr: do u use kpackagekit?
<don_jr> yeah I can do it in a terminal
<don_jr> I can do that too, but I usually use console apt-get or aptitude to install stuff
<lucitu> don_jr: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines that has backports
<don_jr> ok
<lucitu> don_jr: wait..go to kubuntu.org and see the instructions there
<don_jr> alrighty
<lucitu> don_jr: ok..enjoy your music..glad to be of help
<vivek_> don_jr:hi
<lucitu> don_jr: lucid will be out in 2 days..you might want to try it as well.
<abonora> helloo
<abonora> any body here !!!
<lucitu> abonora: shhh
<abonora> are you sleeping :)
<don_jr> lucid, next distro version?
<abonora> itś my fist time using IRC
<lucitu> don_jr: yes..
<abonora> i just want to help devolping KDE and Open Source comunity
<abonora> iḿ from Egypt
<abonora> i Can help in translation and Art work graphics
<abonora> if any one knows what should i do plz tell
<lucitu> abonora: nice and we thank you..look in kde.org where they are looking for contributors
<abonora> i got this chat room link form http://www.kde.org/community/getinvolved
<abonora> plz gave me link or somthing to follow
<abonora> this is my first time
<vivek_> don_jr:is your prob solved
<don_jr> yup, finally just about 5-10 mins ago, Lucitu and I got it
<vivek_> don_jr:great.. what was the issue
<don_jr> and it was so stupidly simple....had to disable the onboard in the bios....lol
<vivek_> don_jr:lol most of the issues are so trivial.. we just are not able to realize
<lucitu> sound is  a trial and error bec of the many snd cards/drivers
<abonora> i just want to help devolping KDE and Open Source comunity
<abonora> iḿ from Egypt
<abonora> i Can help in translation and Art work graphics
<abonora> if any one knows what should i do plz tell
<FloodBotK1> abonora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vivek_> that is true... enjoy Kubuntu.. while we wait one more day
<abonora> ok
<lucitu> vivek_: why wait? you can get it now..while there is no waiting
<lucitu> abonora: try kubuntu.org
<abonora> i did lucitu but there is no application form or something
<vivek_> No lucitu: not the RC although it is the same as the one comin out tomo....i can wait for one more day
<abonora> here is the link but i don know what to do http://www.kde.org/community/getinvolved/
<lucitu> abonora: there is the kubuntu-dev mailing list..but it's kind of murky
<lucitu> abonora: i tried but got cold reception..not encouraging
<abonora> i found this ===> http://l10n.kde.org/team-infos.php?teamcode=ar
<lucitu> abonora: in kde.org there sre those blogs that talks about contributing..the one by neomantra?
<lucitu> abonora: try their mailing list as mentioned
<abonora> in fact iḿ Not expert in using mailing lists
<abonora> do i use kmail for this ?
<lucitu> abonora: there is a link there to subscribe to it
<abonora> any way i will try to contact some of the linux lovers on my country mybe some one knows the way
<lucitu> abonora: http://lists.arabeyes.org/mailman/listinfo/doc/
<abonora> thank you <<lucitu>>> so much
<lucitu> abonora: salam
<abonora> wa alikom al salam wa rahmat allah
<mammal> aaa
<mammal> Hello
<mammal> I have got a problem with my hidden wifi and kubuntu any idea to fix it?
<avihay> don't use KNetworkManager
<lucitu> mammal: just state your prob and someone can look at it and help
<Lars___> Hi. My 64-bit Kubuntu 10.04 system use OSS for sound which presents a few problems. First problem is that Adobe Flashplayer plugin won't playback sound. I use the 64-bit version from Adobes pages.
<Lars___> Second problem is that Wine (I need to run Spotify through it) will neither playback sound. I have tested all the servers on the sound tab in winecfg
<Lars___> And the third problem is that most non-KDE applications (smplayer, vlc) had to be changed from default sound server to OSS for playback to work, but stops with errors on video files with multi channel AC3-streams
<calumayoo> good morning
<Lars___> Native KDE apps such as Dragon Player and Kaffeine is able to playback multi channel AC3, but downmixes to stereo PCM and does not throughput the original stream to my amplifyer. (Connected through optical IEC958)
<calumayoo> i have a problem with my wine...
<calumayoo> cant open c:\
<calumayoo> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/calumayoo/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<Lars___> calumayoo: The .wine-folder is normally directly in your home directory, not in the Documents directory. What application or command outputs that error?
<calumayoo> Browse C:\ drive
<mammal> Something wrong goes on with kubuntu and my notebook when it is loading broadcom proprietary wifi driver. The whole system does not react at all. With ubuntu everything goes fine. Must I do something before start the loading?  I'm newbe with Linux!
<Lars___> calumayoo: Is Browse a command or are you trying to browse the drive with Dolphin or Konqueror?
<calumayoo> i dont know.. i just click it from the wine part of the applications in the menu
<Lars___> Hmm, I get the same
<calumayoo> with linux mint it can be opened
<calumayoo> i wonder why
<Lars___> calumayoo: Right click the Kicker-icon (The K-menu) and select «Application Launcher Settings»
<calumayoo> okay
<Lars___> Expand «Wine» and select «Browse c: drive»
<Lars___> Change command from «xdg-open .wine/dosdevices/c:» to «xdg-open ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:»
<calumayoo> wait
<Lars___> Click «Save» and close the editor
<calumayoo> Lars__:  there's nothing ot expand here
<calumayoo> under the application launcher settings, i can only see General and Keyboard Shortcut
<Lars___> calumayoo: I don't think you are in the correct editor
<calumayoo> did you mean KDE Menu Editor
<calumayoo> ?
<Lars___> Yes
<calumayoo> okay ill do it
<Lars___> Ah, right. I'm sorry, I read wrong when trying to backstep my actions
<calumayoo> wee! thanks..got it working now
<Lars___> Yay, good
<calumayoo> what's the latest version of wine?
<calumayoo> i might want to update it
<calumayoo> ?
<calumayoo> how do i update to 1.1.43 in the command line?
<calumayoo> that's for wine
<calumayoo> please help me
<UbuntuBoy> http://techbytes4.wordpress.com/2010/04/27/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-2-days-left-and-what-to-expect/, really good article on Lucid, I recommend subscribing to this blog.
<Daughain> Anyone familiar with synching Android to Ubuntu via wifi?
<calumayoo> Hello
<calumayoo> i need some help
<Guest25677> Don't ask yo ask, just ask!
<Guest25677> *to
<calumayoo> i dont know how to upgrade my wine to 1.1.43
<calumayoo> i have now wine 1.01
<Guest25677> calumayoo: What's you *Ubuntu version?
<Heliwr> the wine ppa has the latest greatest https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<calumayoo> 9.10
<lucitu> calumayoo: upgrade to 10.04 and you get 1.1.42
<calumayoo> i thought it wil be in two days time?
<calumayoo> okay ill try that
<Guest25677> He can use what Heliwr suggested.. read from the link above Adding this PPA to your system
<Guest25677> either way :)
<calumayoo> i will not have internet for some time after this
<calumayoo> do you recommend upgrading 10.04 even though its not completely released yet?
<lucitu> calumayoo: not officially but iso are set to go imo..
<calumayoo> imo?
<Heliwr> I've been running 10.04 for a few weeks now, it is now pleasantly stable
<Heliwr> if you're using intel graphics make sure you update xorg-server immediately, the RC still had a memory leak problem but it a fix is available now
<lucitu> it's always that way..unless a showstopper..in this case it's rebuilt but u can do zsync what u have
<vivek_> hii guys I am facing this issue since today morning.. whenever I start/restart my system , I get till the screen where it shows kubuntu loading.. but then the screen asking for username/password just does not apear(all i get is a blank monitor). Then i have to switch off the system and turn it on again and then it works ..
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: I've had something similar happen to me
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: and how did you resolve it
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Try hitting esc, if that doesn't work, swap to a tty (ctrl + alt + F1) and see if that works, and swap back to your xorg (crtl alt f7) if that doesn't work... Plug in a second monitor if you can
<TheAncientGoat> plugging in a second monitor solved my issues
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: second monitor!!! well I have only one monitor with me... will a fresh new KUBUNU install solve it
<calumayoo> i have a problem
<e_t_> vivek_: you could disable the boot splash. It might solve your problem, or at least show you what's going wrong.
<TheAncientGoat> That might do it. Although I'd reccomend you wait till Lucid comes out
<calumayoo> everytime i close the lid... i get a balck screen and i cant work on it anymore
<e_t_> !ask|calumayoo
<ubottu> calumayoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: anyway Lucid is out tomo.. i hope it is not a hardware isue or is it?
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: What gfx card do you have?
<TheAncientGoat> Nvidia?
<calumayoo> vivek: youre back
<calumayoo> :)
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat:No it is that which came built in with the system .. the intel one...I dont know its exact spec though
<vivek_> Hi calumayoo: am having some prob with my system.. will solve it first :-).. how are you and how did the install go
<TheAncientGoat> ah, I have a nvid card and have a problem similar to that.. so it might not be a vid card issue
<calumayoo> it was okay..  i can play movies now
<vivek_> hmmm but till yesterday night everything was great.. dont know what happened today morning TheAncient Goat: was there some update yesterday
<vivek_> great calumayoo: have fun
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Not that I can remember, but it was the same with me, the problems just appeared all of the sudden
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Can you check something random quick, see if you set your time automatically
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: time automaticlly means?
<TheAncientGoat> As in from a network server
<TheAncientGoat> You can check it with alt f2 and type time
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: no it is not set to set automatically
<calumayoo> what's the subsitute for gedit?
<calumayoo> for kubuntu?
<e_t_> calumayoo: kate, or kwrite
<TheAncientGoat> calumayoo: Kate
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Ah, k
<beltorak> quick question; is there a reasoning behind the group names, roles, and numbers? One thing I see that is peculiar is that daemon is 1 and bin is 2, whereas my slackware systems have this the other way around
<beltorak> does this have its roots in the sysV / BSD split?
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: Hi.. there were some security bug fixes which had come.. I upgraded them and now when I restart there are no problems... Thanks to you and to e_t:
<TheAncientGoat> vivek_: Good to hear it's sorted now :)
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys has anyone tried karmic in virtual box with 3d acceleration?
<vivek_> TheAncientGoat: yes as you said .. automatically! god knows why it came in the first place
<paul_> Can anybody help me with a very small but annoying problem?
<paul_> i installed Kubuntu 10 RC cos i'm impetient
<paul_> and after installing the video card the usplash screen is the wrong resolution
<paul_> I just want to resize it but can't find any info on this
<rww> paul_: 10.04 uses Plymouth, not usplash, and you'd probably have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<paul_> how can i resize it?
<paul_> i found the file in the lib/plymouth folder, i suppose i can work on it from there, Thanks rww
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<george> bk
<anirban> Why HD 1080p MP4 video files playing on KDE like a 1fps ..
<moetunes> anirban: it might be the cpu, vid card or vid bard driver
<moetunes> s/bard/card
<joys> this is joy
<anirban>  GLX Renderer GeForce 9400 GT/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15 moetunes
<anirban> need anything batter then that?
<moetunes> cpu and driver? - using nvidia propriety driver?
<anirban> moetunes i play crysis on my pc at 23-25 fps
<moetunes> k
<nicolas_>   slt
<anirban> moetunes hear the all i got CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) cache 1024 KB flags (sse3 nx lm) clocked at 2666.584 MHz
<anirban> Graphics:  Card nVidia G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1360x768@52.0hz
<anirban>            GLX Renderer GeForce 9400 GT/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
<anirban> My system KDE x64
<anirban> Its realy looks nice
<moetunes> anirban: seems that should be enough to play hd vid
<anirban> humm
<anirban> but gettng low fps
<moetunes> it might just be the mp4 codec that gives an issue?
<anirban> useing vlc and amork but result same
<moetunes> which vlc version?
<anirban> moetunes broken codec?
<moetunes> or poorly supported
<anirban> may be ..i becouse i use sudo apt-get install vlc
<anirban> vlc install all the codec
<moetunes> got a non mp4 hd vid?
<anirban> runs fins mkv or avi
<anirban> low res mp4 run well
<anirban> not want to say but in Windows i have no problem play HD
<anirban> how about new kbuntu 10
<moetunes> seems the hd mp4 has poor support with what you use - might have to use another player for it
<moetunes> anirban: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 - I don't use 10.04
<anirban> Oooo
<anirban> mine is kbuntu 9
<moetunes> anirban> how about new kbuntu 10   moetunes> anirban: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 - I don't use 10.04
<anirban> Oooo
<anirban> Thanks for the info
<moetunes> sorry I couldn't help more
<damas> фсем привет!
<damas> может кто подсказать новечку?
<mvk> i've upgraded my 64bit karmic installation to lucid, but my fglrx drivers are not working anymore, i tried to reinstall the propriatary once
<mvk> but no luck, is this a bug?
<mvk> i keep getting a Xorg error about chain loader 7
<anirban>  loader 7
<anirban> in grub select win 7 loder and use e to edit the line
<mvk> anirban, please read that i wrote - its not a grub-chainloader error (i do actually know what chainloading is)
<mvk> its a Xorg error, about the fglrx driver that it can not load the driver for it
<mvk> (looks like incompatibility between Xorg and the fglrx xorg driver)?
<moetunes> mvk:  you can ask in #ubuntu+1 they might know a fix
<Guest45593> hola
<Guest45593> buenas
<Yezu> hola
<Yezu> alguien habla mi idioma
<rww> ubottu: es | Yezu
<ubottu> Yezu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ahox> hi, there does not seem to be an intuitive way to shutdown/logout/etc the pc from the netbook shell.
<ahox> I know that I can type it into the run dialog, but IMHO there also should be a nice&easy graphical way to do the same thing. I kind of expect it in the Start activity
<ctw> Hi! If I install the intel x86 version (rather than the 64-bit PC), can I address more than 3 GB of ram?
<gunsofbrixton_> ahox: never used the netbook shell, but can't you just add the logout plasmoid to the desktop?
<ahox> gunsofbrixton: that's what I did now, I just think it would be nice if it is there by default.
<gunsofbrixton> ok good point but probably not very effective to mention it on this channel, probably better to file a wish on launchpad
<gunsofbrixton> ahox:
<ahox> ctw, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<ctw> ahox: thanks -- is it better to just go with the 64 bit version then?
<Kabiigon> hey
<Marko38> hi hi
<Kabiigon> Marko38, have u had any experiance with wubi
<Marko38> sorry, never heard of it; new to linux, was seeking advice myself
<Kabiigon> whats your problem
<Marko38> need to remote desktop a friends pc, he's running windows xp
<Kabiigon> ok
<Kabiigon> does he have rdp setup on his computer
<Marko38> rdp?
<Kabiigon> remote desktop enabled
<Marko38> I believe so, but there could also be fire wall issues within his router
<Kabiigon> use the 30 day trial of webex
<Kabiigon> it should be cross platform
<Marko38> sweet, will look it up now...
<Guest31523> hi
<Vge> Marko38, if your running desperate, teamviewer with wine will work out of the box
<Billy> someone like's ballbusting?
<naught101> anyone noticed in lucid that controls at the bottom of the open office and gimp main windows aren't there?
<naught101> eg. the zoom controls
<angelo> hi
<baiguang> hello
<baiguang> hi
<bazhang> hi
<baiguang> can you help me ?
<bazhang> could you ask a question?
<baiguang> what's this?
<bazhang> Kubuntu support
<baiguang> 用汉语行吗？
<bazhang> !cn | baiguang
<ubottu> baiguang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<baiguang> thank you!
<mathieu> how can one gets the channel list plz
<bazhang> mathieu, /msg alis list *term*
<mathieu> thanks
<alvin> Is there a method to restart krunner? It's not predicting commands anymore.
<saintly> helllooooo
<bazhang> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<saintly> Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 ftw
<saintly> lol
<BluesKaj> sez  who
<saintly> lol sez my Dell Inspiron Mini 1012
<saintly>  lol
<saintly> hmm
<saintly> any idea how to connect to another server?
<txwikinger> !lol >saintly
<ubottu> saintly, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, i think we should share that message , so others get it as well.
<saintly> wow a simple chuckle and you ppl fire up you keyboards on me
<txwikinger> BluesKaj: fine
<BluesKaj> :)
<saintly> ;)
 * bulldog98 hugs apachelogger for developing the KubuntuOne Client
<lalalol> hey guys
<lalalol> i need quick help, my sound suddenly started working
<lalalol> stopped*
<islington> good way to mock up a plasma theme?
<lalalol> help
<moromethe> hy all
<q__> nobody here.......
<Realmkeeper> ... wow... you are right!
<Realmkeeper> ;)
<baaio> hai
<bazhang> hi
<baaio> can type chinanise ?
<bazhang> !cn | baaio
<ubottu> baaio: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Realmkeeper> Chinanise? Didn't know that was a language... must be something like Americanise. ;)
<zmax> oi
<zmax> oi
<bazhang> hi
<zmax> oi
<Realmkeeper> What time will Kubuntu actually be released? (And, which time zone is that time?)
<bazhang> Realmkeeper, not known
<bazhang> !party | Realmkeeper
<ubottu> Realmkeeper: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Realmkeeper> oh... Ubuntu has a party channel; didn't know what. :)
<Realmkeeper> *that
<bazhang> yep :)
<slow-motion> hi
<Realmkeeper> would Kubuntu be as easy to use/setup as Mandriva? Might put in on my nephew's computer, as it's the first with the new kde version.
<bazhang> Realmkeeper, should be
<bazhang> Realmkeeper, just install kubuntu-restricted-extras as soon as you have it on
 * Realmkeeper goes and reads what "kubuntu-restricted-extras" will do
<bazhang> Realmkeeper, all the codecs
<Realmkeeper> bazhang: I asked, cause I know that the ubuntu's do not have things like YaST or Mandriva Control Center
<Realmkeeper> So, setting up things might be a little harder for him
<Realmkeeper> Though, I've not used Kubuntu is a long while... so, maybe things have changed... and the package installer is a lot better?
<bazhang> well this is not an unbiased place to ask
<vbgunz> When I print text documents from kate or katepart inside konqueror, the top of the document is cut off by about 2 lines. Anyone know whats going on?
<Realmkeeper> bazhang: Okay, I'll wait for 10.04 and see, then. :D
<Realmkeeper> bazhang: Thanks for the kubuntu-restricted-extras tip! Any other good tips for Kubuntu?
<bazhang> Realmkeeper, not right now; just setting it up myself :)
<vbgunz> I sort of figured it out. how can I permanently change the margins to my printer?
<vbgunz> I dont see an option in printer settings and everytime I go to print, the margins reset
<vbgunz> there has got to be a way to keep the margins from resetting, how?
<pucko-> is there any reason there would ever be a .kde and/or .config in the / dir?
<txwikinger> pucko-: not really
<txwikinger> well.. if you set one of the users home directory to /
<vbgunz> anybody use soundKonverter? it has no trouble converting mp3 to ogg *but* goddamnit if you try to convert ogg to mp3. I am pulling my hair out. what should be the easiest method to convert ogg to mp3?
<vbgunz> my whole library is in ogg format. I want to try transferring a few songs to another device that can only play mp3s. this is truly a headache
<apparle> vbgunz: use mencoder or ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, make sure you set it up as ogg to mp3 in the options/settings
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I think I have, but I always get a 1.4kb mp3 file.
<vbgunz> apparle: I believe the program is using ffmpeg
<apparle> vbgunz: you can use either of them
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, are these files from itunes/
<BluesKaj> or a commercial site , vbgunz
<saintly> Alright
<saintly> anyone have any idea as to why half my downloads from the Software Center wont actually download?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I converted my entire Windows library from years of use to ogg with no problem. I did this about 2 years ago. I never thought about converting anything back to anything other than ogg and now that I am trying to do it on a single file, I can't.
<BluesKaj> perhaps ffmpeg will do it as apparle says
<apparle> vbgunz: try ffmpeg its simple
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, altho you can batch convert with soundkonverter if you can configure it to do mp3 from ogg..dunno why it won't work tho
<saintly> anyone able to assist a linux/ubuntu/kubuntu noob
<TheAncientGoat> saintly: Thats why we're here, ask your question
<saintly> whats the difference between UNR and Kubuntu 9.10
<vbgunz> soundKonverter easily converts from mp3 to ogg *but* trying to do the opposite (ogg to mp3) is hell. This is a KDE 3 program so it's probably just outdated for this kind of job
<saintly> i have UNR, but im liking what i see of kubuntu via youtube.
<saintly> fyi im doing this all on a net book.
<saintly> any suggestions?
<saintly> well epic fail for asking a question
<rork> go for the rebound!
<apparle> vbgunz: so finally got it working ?
<saintly> ok lets try this again
<saintly> Kubuntu 9,10 (the newest version, correct?) what are the system requirements?
<apparle> saintly: no wait for a day
<saintly> what?
<apparle> saintly: 10.04 is coming out tomorrow
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<saintly> aha!
<saintly> ok so i should wait for 10.04... alright so im on a netbook, will there be an issue getting it tomorrow?
<vbgunz> apparle: I think I know what is happening. I don't think I have the right codecs. my entire library conversion was done more than 2 years ago. back then, I must have had the right codecs. im looking into it now and it appears I might be looking into medibuntu for this
<apparle> just install medibuntu repo and update
<vbgunz> apparle: yeah. I am trying to find the apt-key for medibuntu. it looks like I have to install the key from the repo itself.
<vbgunz> heh
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, soundkonverter default  puts the converted file into a folder "unknownalbum" in the soundkonverter folder in /home/user ...have you checked there ?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, I just converted an ogg file to mp3 with no probs , so you may be missing some codecs etc
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I changed it. But, trying to convert an ogg file from the command line using ffmpeg, it says basically the codec is unsupported
<BluesKaj> bbl
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: yeah I can play mp3s though, I thought that was all that mattered
<saintly> if i switch to kubuntu now, what will i be missing when 10.4 comes out
<saintly> and im discussing the netbook version
<Torch> saintly: bugs. problems. headaches.
<Torch> saintly: in other words, it's a perfectly fine idea to install 9.10 today and use it for a couple of weeks while everyone else plays beta-tester for 10.04. then install 10.04 once the worst bugs have been fixed.
<saintly> alrighty!
<saintly> well ill be back after installlation if Kubuntu is done
<saintly> :D
<gorgonzola> hello. i want to report a bug against the display module ni system settings. anyone knows the name of the pakcage?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, just use the title "system settings/display" if you're reporting it on launchpad.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj ok. already found the bug though. it says it was fixed in a ubuntu9, but it's still present in ubuntu14...
<gorgonzola> its this one, btwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno
<gorgonzola> damn. that's not a bug. nevermind
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, you should report that on kubuntu 10.04 ?
<gorgonzola> ok, this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/554948
<gorgonzola> i'm on kubuntu lucid beta, should i reopen that one now, should i wait till tomorrow, or should i open a new one?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, come on over to #ubuntu+1 and ask there, it's the lucid chat
<gorgonzola> ok
<bommel> hallo, wo bekomme ich sun-java6-jre in lucid her für JDownloader ?
<bommel> (RC)
<bommel> ist es grundsätzlich möglich von RC zur LTS Version zu upgraden ?
<bommel> oder geschieht das eh onehin automatisch ?
<apparle> how much time for lucid?
<Guest49724> hi guys :)
<Guest49724> just wanted to ask if the freenx server for lucid is on the way?
<rafa> hello
<rafa> I'm trying to figure out a way not to have to run 'kbuildsycoca4' every time before I need to run my Kdevelop, which was compiled from SVN
<rafa> can someone help me out?
<vbgunz> apparle: BluesKaj: I got it. I enabled the medibuntu repos and installed the following extra codecs for soundKonverter "aacgain aften faac flake lame sox twolame libavcodec-unstripped-52" I am not sure why, but I had to reboot, restarting X wouldn't work. Anyhow, I can convert my oggs to mp3 now. I think I honestly only needed libavcodec-unstripped-52 for the mp3s
<eugenio> ciao
<michael___> who
<ubuntu> o_O
<saintly> ok ppl
<saintly> is there ANY WAY to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu? without a windows pc?\
<saintly> i have no windows and i want me Kubuntu Netbook 9.10
<saintly> ??
<apparle> saintly: but where did you get the idea that you need windows for switching from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<apparle> saintly: for switching you don't need windows at all
<saintly> WOO
<saintly> help me ou then, how do i do this??
<saintly> i want Kubuntu Netbook 9.10
<rork> saintly: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook
<saintly> Rork: its that easy?
<rork> saintly: yes, after that logout and switch to KDE
<saintly> okay how do i do that?
<rork> saintly: you're on ubuntu with gnome as window manager now?
<saintly> I have UNR
<saintly> i dk what its setup as im a noob :/
<saintly> *ubuntu Netbook Remix*
<rork> saintly: does it look like this: http://microteknologias.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/ubuntu-netbook-remix-3.jpg or this: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SqUqYMuM79I/AAAAAAAACoc/t2owOvVEEUQ/jde22_thumb%5B10%5D.jpg
<saintly> like the first, but theres only one column, on the left. nothing on the right
<saintly> im a widget freak, i would love it to look like the second, but darker color.
<rork> saintly: ok, in the startmenu there should be a program called Terminal start that and a commandline interface should start up. On the commandline type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook" that will install all the packages you need. As an alternative you can install kubuntu-netbook trough Synaptic or some other package manager.
<saintly> terminal sounds easier, brb when im thru installing
<saintly> now it wont conflict with other packages will it?
<rork> you can stay here while you install :)
<saintly> i know lol, but im minimizing
<rork> saintly: no it shouldn't
<saintly> ooh verbose
<saintly> lol
<rork> saintly: yes, enjoy the characters scrolling by ;)
<saintly> haha yeah lol. i jail broke my iphone and i set it to verbose start up too. its awesome.
<saintly> 11 min left till complete
<apparle> Guys please suggest a channel where I could get help regarding programming
<Tm_T> apparle: #<language or environment>
<djustice> apparle: #kde #kde-devel #qt #c++ #python #perl etc etc :)
<saintly> no idea im an apple iPod/Phone/Pad techie
<apparle> Tm_T: I need help to access the parallel port at very high speed... it doesn't matter what would like to choose...... I choose depending on that
<saintly> Rork: you still here?
<rork> saintly: yes
<saintly> ok it says:
<saintly> choose between gdm and kdm
<rork> saintly: kdm that's kubuntu's login manager
<saintly> alright
<wllkmbll> Can someone help me figure out how to have my computer auto login to KDE?
<Zorael^2> I had a crash in KVpnc which produced the following kcrash:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424193/. There doesn't seem to be any kvpnc-dbg package to install debugging symbols, but the kcrash doesn't seem to suggest any unknown symbols either. (No question marks)
<rork> wllkmbll: System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager > Convenience
<Zorael^2> Should I just continue with the bug reporting anyway?
<wllkmbll> rork: I have that checked off, but when I log in it still brings me to the login screen
<saintly> After my packet is done, i restart, correct?
<rork> saintly: logout, in the login screen there will be a button "Choose session" or something, click it and select KDE, then login and you'll be on kubuntu :)
<saintly> sweet!
<wllkmbll> I think when I installed KDE I didn't tell it to have KDE run the login screen. I don't know if that has anything to do with my problem.
<saintly> plasma widgets ftw
<rork> wllkmbll: you could install kdm and try again then
<wllkmbll> rork: Would I lose all the things I had already set up, like my themes?
<tst_> hi
<Gerrit> How do I use the output of a program to be shown at the desktop? In particular, I use 'worldclock' and would like its output on my desktop (I had this in an earlier version of Kubuntu)
<rork> wllkmbll: no, it just changes the login manager from the one you had to kdm, it doesn't effect KDE otherwise
<tst_> Gerrit: with superkaramba? (just guessing)
<wllkmbll> rork: Ok, thank you, I will try that
<tst_> which is the app that controls kde session switching?
<Gerrit> tst_: Hmm, in KDE 3.5 I could just select kworldclock in "backgrounds"
<Gerrit> Isn't Plasma highly flexible and capable of many things?
<Tm_T> sure it is
<Tm_T> there's marble wallpaper plugin
<wllkmbll> I have kdm installed, I just don't know how to make it the default login manager.
<Tm_T> wllkmbll: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" in konsole
<Tm_T> then choose kdm when it ask which one to use
<wllkmbll> Tm_T: Thank you, I am loging off and trying it now.
<Gerrit> Tm_T: I'm trying to find how to use that (I'm new to KDE4)
<demism> how can I regenerate my kde-menu? and how can I add applications to daisy?
<wllkmbll> Tm_T: It worked, thank you.
<wllkmbll> I have another question; how can I change to appearence of the login screen?
<jbuncher> Can someone help me change the keybinding to open up the source editor from within okular?  It doesn't seem to be listed in the okular "configure shortcuts" menu.
<Tm_T> !away | dendro-afk
<ubottu> dendro-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rork> wllkmbll: System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen
<Tm_T> rork: that's not login screen though
<rork> wllkmbll: sorry, that's not it
<Tm_T> wllkmbll: systemsettings -> advanced tab -> login screen
<wllkmbll> Tm_T: Do you mean login manager?
<Tm_T> that, yes
<saintly> this is AWESOME
<saintly> i have a several questions now tho lol. u still here Rork?
<lucitu> demism: why re-gen kde-menu? a drastic one is to delete ~/.kde and re-start X
<rork> saintly: I'm still here, but others might be able to answer your questions as well (or even better ;)
<saintly> lol true
<saintly> well is there a way to change my back ground now?
<rork> saintly: I hardly have any experience with widgets for example
<wllkmbll> In System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects > All Effects is there a way to get more effects?
<saintly> hmm
<lucitu> saintly: right click desktop and desktop activity settings
<rork> saintly: do you mean the wallpaper? Rightclick the desktop > configure Desktop. Also in System settings there's a lot you can configure browse around there
<djustice> wllkmbll: make some. :) or wait. maybe sum on kde-look.org too...
<wllkmbll> djustice: I would, but I'm still amazed I haven't messed something up and killed my computer. I killed my windows partition already.
<_nik_> hi, does anybody know how to remove the blue aura of the active window in kubuntu 10.04?
<jbuncher> does anyone know where the okular devs hang out?
<lucitu> jbuncher: #kde? #okular? just guessing
<saintly> right clicking it doesnt work
<saintly> its Kubuntu Netbook
<saintly> any idea? i really want a diff wallpaper
<saintly> anyone?
<saintly> im stuck :/
<_nik_> Do you have the toolbox in the right upper corner?
<seawolf> hi,can't open    software-properties-kde in    kpackagekit   http://paste.ubuntu.com/424222/
<saintly> my "status bar" is on top, and in the uper right there is time, search, lock/turn off computer.
<saintly> it dont look like anything im seein on youtube. :S
<dagon_> hey guys
<dagon_> I'm having a problem with a VPN connection in Karmic
<dagon_> I've put in all the information right and it only says "Activating"
<saintly> alrighty. i looked up my wallpaper issue. Can anyone tell me what the "plasma" icon looks like
<saintly> thats a big ten four.
<saintly> i got it, it looks awesome
<Torch> jbuncher: why do you want do know?
<Torch> s,do,to,
<Teknical> will kubuntu 10.04 be avail for download come midnight?
<Teknical> or .. "somewheres" midnight i should say..
<Typos_King> ahemm  why?    can't download it in the afternoon?
<Teknical> ... it comes out on the 29th, 28th here .. hence the question
<Tm_T> Teknical: midnight in some region, sure
<Teknical> aye thx, will watch for it
<Tm_T> Teknical: or in the other words, no, don't expect it to be released in some particular time
<Typos_King> Teknical:   is 28th here too, so give it a few hours, either way, one day won't kill you anyhow, and you can in the meantime catch up on your movie watching :P
<Teknical> bleh ive been wanting to re'os for a few days, but being so close to release ive been waiting .. im not patient :)
<saintly> anndddd back again
<Typos_King> Teknical:  being impatient is not exactly what I'd call a good feature :{
<saintly> new question, how can i delete widgets?
<Typos_King> what if the moon is late a few mins?   what about the sun?   what are you planning to do? hurry them up? what if they don't listen?
<saintly> then you cry silently in a hole somewhere, Typo.
<saintly> :D
<Typos_King> you just need to get a few dvds to watch in the meantime :P, tomorrow will come, no any sooner than it has before, and without your help on its own, worry about today, today, worry about tomorrow , tomorrow
<saintly> well said, mon capitane
<Torch> saintly: delete widgets?
<Typos_King> I don't think I've ever added any myself... sooo
<saintly> yes
<apparle> hey guys is there a shorcut to navigate through tabs?
<saintly> is there a way to do it?
<Typos_King> apparle:   tabs where?   usually Ctrl-tab forward or ctrl-shift-tab for backwards
<saintly> i got the facebook app and i need it gone
<saintly> lol
<saintly> alright , who here knows some about widgets?
<apparle> Typos_King: the tabbing feature in lucid
<apparle> Typos_King: where you can tab various different application together
<Typos_King> .. I guess I dunno it, since I'm not running it
<apparle> Typos_King: very nice featue..... wait for a day
<Typos_King> is that in kubuntu? or ubuntu?
<Torch> apparle: shift+left and +right in konsole, alt+left and +right in most of the other KDE apps
<Torch> apparle: ah, you mean kwin.
<saintly> annnyyy widget ppl?
<fortunev> Hi all. My khelpcenter has been missing files since Jaunty. I'm at Lucid, now. How do I install missing khelpcenter files?
<apparle> Torch: no I am talking about the tabbing feature in which you can tab different application windows like okular and firefox
<apparle> its new in KDE4.4
<Torch> apparle: yeah, i run kde 4.4 longer than you are, i guess.
<TommyThaGun> I have a question, is there is reason I am unable to access my screen resolution settings in KDE?
<Torch> apparle: i don't know of a kwin shortcut for that, though
<Torch> TommyThaGun: nvidia?
<apparle> Torch: the I don't know.... but Alt+Right Left and Shift+Right left don't work
<TommyThaGun> Torch, no, I'm on in intel based chipset
<saintly> noobish question... is there any tabbing in Kubuntu netbook? i just switched from UNR and i liked that set up, anything like it?
<saintly> ?
<saintly> Did everyone die?
<new_bember> o_O
<fortunev> I was thinking the same thing. Just you and I I guess
<saintly> so quiet.
<fortunev> I think marcel is alive!\\
<Typos_King> hehe
<fortunev> marcel: you living?
<marcel> m
<Typos_King> saintly:    I don't run 4.4  so, :)
<saintly> maybe theres an elite group of mac snipers and assassins...
<fortunev> I got an 'm' from marcel I think that means YES
<saintly> LOL
<Torch> saintly: your question doesn't make any sense to me.
<saintly> have you run the Ubuntu Netbook remix, or seen it yet typo?
<Typos_King> no
<Typos_King> I'd expect it to be no any different than else :)
<Typos_King> just different hardware, is all
<saintly> well at the top, when you run more than one application it shows it in the bar.
<saintly> and you can switch back and forth easily, similar to windows
<Typos_King> in the 'title' bar?  I have a taskbar, and that works well for me
<Typos_King> similar to win32?   hehe, not sure on that
<saintly> but i havent seen that in Kubuntu yet, just a spat that says "1 application running" or something
<Typos_King> I've switched windows quite often using the quick-switch, alt-tab, on either and works well :)
<saintly> alt tab?
<Typos_King> yeah
<Typos_King> win32/macOSX/*nix all do it
<saintly> AHAHA it works thats exactly what i need ty
<Typos_King> that has worked since ever :|, on by far any window manager
<Typos_King> I mean, I've used it since way back in kernel 2.4 too :P
<saintly> i didnt know it worked on this os tho, didnt even think to try
<saintly> i just got ubuntu yesterday
<Torch> saintly: like, on KDE 0.9. ;-)
<Typos_King> alt-tab forward, alt-shift-tab backward
<fortunev> saintly: what were you using before?
<saintly> lol furtunev, ive run android, windows 7, vista and xp
<saintly> and im a ipad/phone/touch hacker ;)
<fortunev> Is there a way to install missing help files for my khelpcenter?
<saintly> maybe just reinstall it all?
<Torch> fortunev: what ARE you missing? some apps don't have any.
<saintly> widgets help isnt in mine, for example
<fortunev> I see the apps listed, but when I click on them it says 'Not Found'.
 * saintly scratches chin.
<fortunev> would purging and reinstalling work you think?
<Torch> fortunev: not even system -> dolphin?
<saintly> absolutely. but if it doesnt its because there simply are no help files.
<fortunev> Amarok is one for example that is listed, butsays the index.html file is not found
<Torch> fortunev: that's because there isn't a handbook for it
<fortunev> saintly: That makes sense, but it would be poor planning to list an app in a help app, that has no help
<Torch> fortunev: still, that's the way it is.
<saintly> lol well said.
<fortunev> I guess I could wget the online version..
<fortunev> ...I'm only guessing theres an online version
<saintly> ubuntu does have EVERYTHING help online. forums are out there too.
<saintly> youd think they would sync online archives with help center tho.
<zus> how do i install a partition manager on karmic? kubuntu?
<zus> nothing is showing up in kpackagemanager
<Torch> zus: apt-get install partitionmanager
<fortunev> saintly: ...I'm trying to come up with a sensable excuse for kubuntu not to sync these up.
<fortunev> ...stumped!
<Torch> zus: from a shell
<Torch> zus: as root, of course ;-)
<kwtm> Hi!  How do I stop the taskbar from grouping similarly named apps together, in KDE4?  Just migrated from KDE3.
<zus> ToraToraTora,  yes please
<Torch> kwtm: in the task manager settings, select "do not group" under "grouping"
<zus> Torch,  i need to install windows on this 40 gig drive then i can reinstall tomorrow with a fresh lucid
<Torch> zus: right. what's the problem?
<Typos_King> usually right-clicking on the 'taskbar' on an empty area gives you the taskbar settings, and it's there
<zus> Torch,  just putting in my wiondows cd alone wont reformat my HDD
<kwtm> Torch: Thanks for info.  I'm guessing you mean "taskbar", but I don't find the
<apparle> s there a kubuntu sticker with the latest kubuntu branding
<Torch> zus: install partitionmanager in kubuntu. resize the kubuntu partition. create a windows partition. install windows.
<kwtm> Torch: Thanks for info.  I'm guessing you mean "taskbar", but I don't find the "grouping" option to select.  This is under K > System Settings > Desktop effects, yes?
<Typos_King> zus:   I think there's a kdepartitionmanager
<Torch> kwtm: no
<Torch> Typos_King: it's called partitionmanager
<Typos_King> ... I see
<Torch> kwtm: unlock widgets. click on the yellowish thingy at the far right of your panel. right click on the task manager. select settings
<zus> Torch, Typos_King  thanks ill try that.... sudo apt-get install kdepartitionmanager?
<Torch> zus: no
<Torch> zus: sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Torch> zus: then you'll find it in your menu
<Torch> zus: of course you could also use a GUI to install packages, but they usually don't work that well and i don't know what kubuntu is currently using (that changes randomly)
<kwtm> Torch: I clicked on yellow "cashew" on R of panel (NOT the one on upper right desktop).  It says "screen height", "lock widgets", "more settings" etc but not task manager.  I tried "more settings" but still no task manager.  Did I click the wrong thing?
<Torch> kwtm: no, that was correct
<zus> Torch,  ill be able to delete the entire partition kubuntu is on then right?
<Torch> kwtm: at that point you can right click on the task manager and get the settings option from the context menu
<Torch> zus: no. it will be in use.
<Torch> zus: as long as a partition is in use you cannot delete it
<kwtm> Torch: Oh, I see: the menu I get when R-clicking on task manager changes after I click on the panel cashew.  Will try.
<Torch> kwtm: that's the idea ;-)
<Torch> zus: what do you want to do? remove kubuntu? or install window in addition to it?
<Torch> s,window,windows,
<zus> Torch,  both,  i need windows back on (unfortunately) and  i want to do a clean install tomorrow with 10.4 (dual boot)
<kwtm> Torch: Wow!  COnfusing, but powerful.  Would be nice if this were all under system settings, but I'll be satisfied with actually being able to use KDE4 after so long with KDE3.  I hear KDE4 doesn't even do multi-key shortcuts any more. :(
<Torch> kwtm: don't believe anything you hear about kde4. it works wonderfully for me and many others.
<zus> im using kde4.4.2 currently
<kwtm> Torch: I was hoping you'd say that!  How do you get multi-key shortcuts in KDE4?  Those are my lifeblood (you run out of keys so quickly when confined to single-key!)
<zus> Torch,  kvtm lol by windows i mean xp pre service packs even
<kwtm> Torch: Well, voodoo advice based on experience.  So, in a way, yes: after many many tries, it works.  Not sure why it works, so I'll attribute it to the sun-god or something. :)
<ctw> Torch: thanks!
<Torch> kwtm: if you know what you're doing, it's a hassle, but it's managable.
<kwtm> zus: Well, I just reinstalled (from "recovery partition") a WinXP with no service packs.  Before that, all Win2k (the only copy of Windows I have that  didn't come repinstalled)
<Torch> kwtm: recovery partitions are an entirely different matter, though.
<kwtm> Torch: Agree, but it is a risk.  Depends on zus' situation, I guess.  If tomorrow no time to install Linux after WIndows, then ok to install Linux today first.
<Torch> anyway, gotta sleep. good night.
<zus> Torch,  thanks and  good night to you as well
<zus> kvtm at the moment the linux os for me is for fun and learning and an interest with bugs, how ever  there are a few things i need windows back on for a few jobs
<wllkmbll> Is there a better wirless manager for KDE than wicd?
<kwtm> zus: yeah. I know what you mean.  I switched in 2002 but recently found that I had to go back to Windows for a few things.  Good thing my wife let me use her old WinXP laptop.  (We both hate her new Vista laptop)
<kwtm> wllkmbll: I don't suppose KNetworkManager fits the bill?
<wllkmbll> I think I tried that... I'm new to KDE and I'm having a lot of trouble with the internet
<Typos_King> wllkmbll:    I use NetworkManager, and works decent, I don't use knetworkmanage frontend, I use network-manager-gnome, which works better IMO
<zus> kwtm,  i never had an issue with windows and recently switched to linux when 9.10 released...., only problem is i have no time ti wait on windows its SO slow after 5 months in linux.
<wllkmbll> Typos_King: How do you use that in KDE?
<Typos_King> I installed it, and run it :), easy
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> I don't use kwin though, but that's about it, you just need to run it
<Typos_King> I could have it as autostart, but no need for it
<wllkmbll> Typos_King: So now that I installed it what do I do? (I fail at linux in general so far)
<Typos_King> run nm-applet, it'll load to the tray, left-click it, choose a connection :)
<James147> wllkmbll: quit knetworkmanager (run in terminal: kquitapp knetworkmanager) then run "nm-applet"
<zus> kwtm,  i think i have an idea?  torch said if a partition is in use it cant be deleted, but is i use my 9.04 partition from my back up drive to delete the 9.10 partion from my  primary drive  can that work?
<James147> wllkmbll: if you find it dosn't auto load when you login you can add nm-applet to System settings -> Advanced -> Autostart
<wllkmbll> I can't find nm-applet
<Typos_King> that means it didn't install then :)
<kwtm> zus: ?? Are you fiddling with partitions while you're using the computer?  I always do it by booting from CD.  Make sure you're not hibernated, but actually shut down (else the partition manager may wipe your hibernated state) and then reboot from CD.
<James147> zus: the best way to delete a partition that is 'in use' is to use a live cd
<kwtm> zus: Also, what I did was just install Kubuntu (that's your goal, right?) and say "use partition 8" (or whichever partition your 9.10 is on) and it will set it up for you.  You might not even need to reformat.
<sebi`> Hi, I've tried to install KDE3 in ubuntu karmic, using the gude at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic (note that I actually only need kate from the repository, since i'm running GNOME) - everything works, except kate, which crashes with a segmentation fault. :( message copypasta'd from kcrash: http://codepad.org/HOThEnnJ (text copied from #kde)
<zus> kwtm,  i think i got it,  i hope this works, if all else fails tomorrow cant get here fast enought
<kwtm> What's happening tomorrow?
<sebi`> the binary at /usr/bin/kate is symlinked to /opt/kde3/bin/kate
<zus> kwtm,  lucid lynx
<kwtm> zus: ?? Lucid Lynx is here today.  Apr 29, no?
<zus> the web site says  1 more day
<zus> kwtm,  its wensday 28 here
<zus> kwtm,  lol its the 29th some where i  guess
<Typos_King> .
<Typos_King> is 28th here :P
<James147> it will be sometime soon, remember its going to be released on the 29th in one time zone :) so the actual date can vary
<kwtm> Lucid is not released for your time zone because your time zone is not the 29th yet??
<James147> and its been 1day for most of teh day :)
<Typos_King> zus:  over the behring strait for that matter
<kwtm> Can't you get it from another time zone?
<Typos_King> and if you can fly or sail over the strait, that doesn't change the timing from where it's released :P
<James147> kwtm: no, i mean it will be realeaed on the 29 in one time zone and be availble to all nomatter what your local time is
<kwtm> James147: Ah.  Clearly it is not my time zone.  I guess Canonical is North America based?
<txwikinger> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<James147> kwtm: so it could be 28th or the 30th depending on how early they release it and where you live
<zus> coudlt  you  use a proxy and use a uk server?
<kwtm> Oh, wait, GMT is still a bit behind...
<Typos_King> !isoutyet | txwikinger
<James147> kwtm: my guess would be america
<Typos_King> !outyet | txwikinger
<ubottu> txwikinger: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sebi`> anyone? please? :/
<Typos_King> sebi:  I don't think you can
<Typos_King> sebi:    unless you use 8.x or 7.1, which comes with 3.5.8
<wllkmbll> I'm still trying to figure out this network thing. I just downloaded the NetworkManager in synaptic, but I can't figure out how to run it.
<James147> sebi`: kde3 isent really supported in karmic, any reason you cant use kde4?
<kwtm> sebi`: Can't you see we're busy talking about time zones??? Just kidding.  I used KDE3 before.  Let me see if I can help you.
<txwikinger> sebi`: I think kate is expecting KDE4
<James147> wllkmbll: install "network-manager-gnome"   to get nm-applet
<Typos_King> wllkmbll:   nm-applet; IF it installed
<sebi`> James147: well, I just can't stand the new Kate, and I want the old kde3 kate back :P
<Typos_King> kate?   what the?
<Typos_King> sebi`:    just get Geany
<Typos_King> far smaller and quicker
<James147> sebi`: what dont you like about it? I dont find it `that` bad... :S
<sebi`> txwikinger: are you sure? since I've installed a port, I wouldn't think of any reason for kate to expect kde4 :/
<txwikinger> kwtm: please take the timezone discussions to the party channel
<sebi`> compared to the old kate, kde4 is a complete mess
<kwtm> sebi`: I see that you are using KDE3 kate, so James147 and txwikinger may not be giving fully accurate info.  I used KDE3 on my Karmic.
<sebi`> kde4-kate*
<sebi`> kwtm: okay
<wllkmbll> network-manager-gnome is installed, I just don't know how to run the applet. Do I do it in Konsole?
 * txwikinger does not have a karmic at his hand atm to check
<Typos_King> sebi`:    just get Geany, no biggie -> http://lucavolino.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/immagine1.png
<kwtm> sebi`: I don't have my Karmic KDE3 setup here with me (it's at home; I'm on laptop) but I can SSH in to home if need be.  I just may need to leave IRC all of a sudden without warning.  Anyway, let's see...
<James147> wllkmbll: in konsole or press Alt+F2  and type "nm-applet" then press enter
<zus> thanks everyone for the help suggestions and advice.
<kwtm> sebi`: Your crash report seems to suggest that Kate-KDE3 is trying to use a KDE4 library?  (on first glance... not sure).  Do you have the entire KDE3 base installed?
<sebi`> Typos_King: I've used geany before- it okayish, but it feels more like an IDE, than an actual editor
<kwtm> Typos_King: Are you trying to suggest sebi` use a different software as an alternative to Kate?
<sebi`> yes, the whole kde3 base, I've just installed kubuntu-desktop-kde3, and it installed everything right to /opt/kde3
<Typos_King> sebi`:    and gedit, SciTE, jedit, there's a heapload of editors, nothing wrong with the IDE part either, you can run it as a simple editor, doesn't really have much of an IDE per se anyway
<kwtm> sebi`: Okay... I've had weird problems with ktorrent randomly starting up either ktorrent-kde3 or ktorrent-kde4, so... do you also have kde4 installed, or no?
<kwtm> Let me ssh home and see what command I'm using for kate
<wllkmbll> It said "** (nm-applet:11731): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the session service as it is already taken.  Return: 3"
<sebi`> kwtm: well yes, I do, as I've tried out kde4-kate once
<Typos_King> kwtm:    what's so special about kate?  I have it, I don't use it, I use to, no as much really, isn't bad, isn't great, many editors can do the same things anyway
<James147> wllkmbll: you need to kill knetwork amnager before you run nm-applet
<sebi`> kate is awesome in is very own way
<sebi`> it's*
<Typos_King> wllkmbll:    yeah, that means another manager is using, knetworkmanage namely
<kwtm> sorry, I really have a gripe against people who are asked "can you help me with ABC?" and they answer "why are you using ABC?  You should use DEF instead."
<wllkmbll> Can you tell me the command to do so?
<Typos_King> sebi`:   geany is awesome, and for the size, is even better :P
<kwtm> Can you imagine a travel agent (or airline web site) and you say, "I want to buy a plane ticket to Chicago" and it says "Why are you going to CHicago?  You should go to London instead."
<Typos_King> nuts, installing a whole suite just for 1 sole editor
<sebi`> Typos_King: sorry, but I think I agree kwtm, as much as I appreciate your help, it's not really helping ATM
<James147> wllkmbll: "kquitapp knetworkmanager"
<kwtm> Let's just concentrate on helping sebi` use the software he's used to, ok?  Linux is about freedom of choice.
<wllkmbll> It gave me an error "<unknown program name>(11732)/: "Application knetworkmanager could not be found using service org.kde.knetworkmanager and path /MainApplication.""
<kwtm> sebi`: Okay, I'm looking at my kate-kde3, and this is weird --file size is 5420 bytes, so it must be relying on the KParts to do the job.
<James147> kwtm: I know, just sometimes ppl choise a hard path when the feature they want isready availble... this isnt really one of those cases though but I tend to ask just incase :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> Sorry in advance if this is a dumb question - but id there anyway I can find out what time Kubuntu 10.04 will be released tomorrow?
<Typos_King> kwtm:    kate is the embedded deault editor for the KDE suite, so, is shipped with it, you can't quite switch around segments of the suite versions, due to dependencies discrepancies
<sebi`> kwtm: okay, but what does that mean? :/
<kwtm> Typos_King: I understand your general concept, but like sebi`, I have actually installed Kate-KDE3 and Kate-KDE4 at the same time and it works.  So I'll see if I can reproduce this for sebi`
<Typos_King> kwtm:  alrite
<Typos_King> much to do about nothing -- shakespeare
<kwtm> sebi`: Can you do "md5sum /opt/kde3/bin/kate" please?
<kwtm> And, question to everyone: how can I use the cmd line to see what version of KDE I'm running?  (I'm SSH'd into home and want to make sure I'm on Karmic, not Jaunty)
<sebi`> kwtm: af740d2c4d420cb1bb131b38a665815d  /opt/kde3/bin/kate
<Typos_King> s/to do/ado/
<kwtm> sebi`: I have a different md5sum.  Wonder why.  Is your filesize 5420, too?  (Do "ls -l /opt/kde3/bin/kate")
<wllkmbll> Ok, so I can't run 'nm-applet' because of the error, but 'knetworkmanager' isn't running either.
<James147> kwtm: I would say "kde-config --version" but it just said im running 3.5.10 which i am clearly not :S
<sebi`> kwtm: no, it's 5476
<James147> kwtm: although kde4-config --version reported it right
<sebi`> no idea what's going on
<kwtm> sebi`: Okay, it may just be we have different versions, but... your filesize is also 5.4kB, which means it's using the main KDE3 libraries (supposed to).   Hmmm... not sure if removing KDE4 (leaving only KDE3) is an option.  I suspect KDE3-on-Kubuntu is buggy and has trouble coexisting.
<kwtm> James147: Interesting: "kde-config --help" shows TWO cmd-line arguments "--version" which are for different purposes.  Wonder which one wins when you just say "--version"?
<sebi`> kwtm: unfortunately, yes :(
<sebi`> i'll try to remove KDE4 first
<kwtm> sebi`: At this point I'm afraid that's all I can do realistically to help you, except to add that I use Kate-KDE3 successfully on my Kubuntu Kohabiting KDE3-and-4, so there's hope.
<kwtm> Then sometime later we can all have this big argument about whether geany is better than vim and all that. :)
<James147> kwtm: since i got version for kde qt and kde-config im gona say both :)
<sebi`> kwtm: well, kde3-kate used to work well, it started to crash just about a day ago
<sebi`> but I have no idea what could be the reason for the sudden crash, as I didn't install anything remotely kde-related the past few days
<kwtm> sebi`: You think it's a regression (like a backport got screwed up or something)?  Maybe you can ask for help about reverting to older package versions, but I'm not good at that.
<sebi`> i wouldn't think it's a regression, I didn't perform a update the past days
<kwtm> sebi`: I suspect an auto-update.  So, in summary, I would: apt-get remove kde4 or whatever the command is, and if that doesn't work, check out "apt-get pin dontupgrademykde3packages" or whatever it is.
<Typos_King> <spam>  http://xkcd.com/378/ </spam>
<sebi`> yeah, okay
<kwtm> sebi`: Oh, you don't have automatic updates?  Then you might have used some other package that activated a KDE4 lib that overwrote something,.
<sebi`> kwtm: possibly, but yes, I don't have automatic updates activated
<kwtm> Wups gotta go.  Okay, more fun with KDE4 later. :P  (I'm transitioning to KDE4, myself.  Slightly painful.)
<sebi`> hehe
<saintly> allright
<saintly> so i was goin thru themes on Kubuntu Netbook 9.10
<saintly> and umm
<saintly> all my categories, internet, system,
<saintly> all of that dissappeared
<saintly> whatd i do?
<saintly> anyone home?
<James147> saintly: did you change the desktop to "Desktop" view (right click desktop -> Activity (Desktop?) settings -> Activity > "Type:"
<James147> saintly: the type you want is search and launce i think
<James147> launch ^^
<saintly> what? lol
<saintly> <<noob
<James147> saintly: what version of kde are you using?
<saintly> 4.4 i think
<saintly> i just got it today
<James147> saintly: (any kde program -> help -> about kde)
<saintly> ok what now?
<wllkmbll> Everytime I try and do something to my network manager it always says I have another network manager running. How can I close all running network managers?
<saintly> okay i got ya james thanks
<James147> saintly: if it is kde 4.4.x then  |  right click an empty part of the desktop > Click "Desktop activity settings" > Switch to the "Activity" tab > See what "Type" is selected, change to "search and launch" to get the categories back on the desktop
<saintly> just did that, everythings back now
<saintly> :D ty!
<James147> wllkmbll: "killall knetworkmanager; killall nm-applet; sudo service network-manager restart" << the last part is to make sure networkmanager isnt miss behaving
<saintly> one more quick question, how do ya change apps again? i know theres alt tab
#kubuntu 2010-04-29
<James147> saintly: ^^ alt+tab... or click them on the task bar...
<saintly> alright
<wllkmbll> When I do the restart it says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<James147> saintly: o wait, on the netbook edition :) there is no task bar but if you click the "Current application" widget (and have desktop effects enabled) all the applications should display them selves in a grid
<James147> wllkmbll: did you run "sudo service network-manager restart" as one command? (that error sounds like you ran "sudo service restart" instead)
<wllkmbll> Yes, it was one command
<James147> wllkmbll: sorry miss read the error, let me just find a comp with network-manager on it, one sec
<James147> wllkmbll: hmm that command does work here... what happens if you replace restart with stop?
<wllkmbll> If this isn't the best way to do it let me know. I'm just trying to figure out an easy way to connect to networks.
<James147> wllkmbll: (then start to start it again)
<wllkmbll> Stop gave me "stop: Unknown instance:"
<James147> wllkmbll: if knetworkmanager works using thats the eisiest, but if it dosnt nm-applet usually is (not sure why  your having that error though)
<James147> wllkmbll: hmm
<James147> wllkmbll: did you have wicd installed before you installed nm-applet?
<wllkmbll> and start gave me "network-manager start/running, process 13532"
<James147> wllkmbll: ahh thats better
<wllkmbll> Yes, I was using wicd before this
<James147> wllkmbll: now try running nm-applet
<wllkmbll> it asked for my keyring password then nothing happened
<wllkmbll> nvm, my prompt changed to nm-applet at the top
<James147> wllkmbll: ahh yes, restart dosnt seem to work if the service insnt running in the first place :S it should be now though so nm-applet should work
<wllkmbll> So now that I'm running nm-applet, what do I do to access my networks?
<James147> wllkmbll: wired or wireless?
<wllkmbll> wireless, although I'm pluged into a wired right now to figure this out
<James147> wllkmbll: you should beable to click (maby right click) on the icon to get a list of networks (not very fimilar with nm-applet though)
<muesli> what's the difference between kdewallpapers and kdebase-workspace-wallpapers?
 * dominicdinada bangs head on keyboard
<wllkmbll> Where is the icon?
<James147> muesli: I think one contains extra wallpapers (immages) and the other contains wall paper effects (virus/globe/etc..)
<James147> wllkmbll: should be in your system tray
<wllkmbll> When I ran nm-applet it didn't open anything, it change the konsole to nm-applet instead of bash
<James147> wllkmbll: hmm, possibally click the (<) arrow think in the systray..
<wllkmbll> Do you mean the kickoff window?
<James147> wllkmbll: no, the system tray (the thing on the pannel that contains the volume, an (i) and various other things)
<djustice> wllkmbll: kde3? and systray. is a plasmoid. 'add widgets' (if you dont already have one) (bottom-right?)
<djustice> wllkmbll: also, does knetworkmanager not work for you? consider filing a bugreport if not. please. :)
<wllkmbll> Oh, the cashew looking-thing, and I think I'm using kde3 I honestly don't know
<wllkmbll> knetworkmanager doesn't work for me, how do I submit a bug report?
<James147> wllkmbll: go to any kde application > Help > about kde... should try you which version your running
<djustice> wllkmbll: bugs.kde.org :)
<wllkmbll> I'm in KDE 4.3.2
<djustice> wllkmbll: also, you must add a 'system tray' plasmoid before you start nm-applet. killall -9 nm-applet first. to make sure no runaways are hidden.
<djustice> wllkmbll: try to include anything useful at all about your connection/setup/drivers/etc in the bugreport.
<wllkmbll> ok, nm-applet worked now, thanks
<wllkmbll> Sorry, my internet was off for a second. I was switching from wired to wireless. Nm-applet is working, but when I close the konsole window I used to open it nm-applet closes too
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> right-click on the desktop > run command > 'nm-applet'
<Typos_King> :)
<Typos_King> you ran an app from a terminal session, it became a child process and when the parent goes, so does the child
<wllkmbll> Awesome thanks! And I can set this to run on startup, right?
<djustice> wllkmbll: 'nm-applet' or 'nm-applet &' ?
<djustice> wllkmbll: systemsettings->advanced->autostart :)
<wllkmbll> 'nm-applet' what does the and do
<djustice> wllkmbll: spawns it as a seperate process. so that konsole doesnt 'own' it anymore. :)
<wllkmbll> Oh... that makes sense
<djustice> wllkmbll: you can run any command like that. to return to a prompt rather than watch the commands output.
<wllkmbll> Ok, kool. Can I run nm-applet without a system tray? I really don't like the clutter from it
<djustice> wllkmbll: no. nm-applet is a systemtray icon. :/ i would figure out why knetworkmanager doesnt work if i were you... nm-applet is 1998 :P
<wllkmbll> Knetworkmanager never gave me the option to connect
<djustice> wllkmbll: you can configure what icons the system tray plasmoid shows though. right-click it's empty space, 'configure system tray' -> autohide
<djustice> wllkmbll: weird stuff. 4.4?
<wllkmbll> 4.3
<wllkmbll> Knowing my luck I probably messed something up, lol
<djustice> wllkmbll: hm. maybe it's been fixed in 4.4.
<djustice> wllkmbll: rm .kde/share/apps/networkmanagement -r && rm .kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc
<djustice> wllkmbll: that will reset any knetworkmanager settings/twiddlings you might have done.
<st_jimmy1990> hey anybody know where can i upload the screenshots that can be access from anybody, i want to get some help form them
<djustice> er. .kde4 maybe. rather than .kde. i dunno. :P
<djustice> st_jimmy1990: lolwut? imagebin.ca?
<wllkmbll> So how can I make a system tray show only 1 icon?
<Gadu> In Dolphin: How can I arrange by rows and still have text beside icons?
<Typos_King> Gadu:     use Details view :)
<Typos_King> wllkmbll:    I think  apps that load in the tray, have a setting NOT to
<Typos_King> not sure if that helps
<djustice> wllkmbll: dunno :) under the configuration dialog?
<djustice> kde4-config --version
<djustice> ^ lol
<Gadu> Typos_King: Details view does it by columns rather than rows and also restricts to only 1 column
<djustice> Gadu: rightclick the column header
<djustice> Gadu: there is also a columnview... not sure what its for..
<wllkmbll> Ok, I installed plasma-widget-networkmanagement, can I use it instead of nm-applet?
<djustice> wllkmbll: :? maybe. never used it. i imagine it must work for some people.
<Typos_King> wllkmbll:  sure
<Gadu> djustice: the grid arrange option in dolphin settings for Icons view has arrange by column and arrange by row. I want the way row arranges things but I want the text beside the icon like column has it
<wllkmbll> I installed the package through synaptic, but I have no clue how to open the widget, it doesn't show up when I click add widgets.
<djustice> wllkmbll: kbuildsycoca4 && kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop ... maybe
<Gadu> isn't there an option or a configuration I can change somewhere that will allow me to have text beside icons?
<djustice> Gadu: im not understanding you. :P the columnheader under details view doesnt have a context menu?
<djustice> Gadu: when i click 'details', the filename/size/mod-date are beside the icon...
<wllkmbll> That just made the desktop restart
<djustice> wllkmbll: try the add widgets box again
<djustice> wllkmbll: it updates the plasmoid list
<Gadu> djustice: that isn't what I want, I want row sorting (icons show up left to right row by row from the top down)
<wllkmbll> Nope, it wasn't there
<Gadu> djustice: but I can't seem to get that sorting without text below the icons
<Gadu> djustice: details view sorts by column rather than row
<djustice> wllkmbll: :?? weirdness. log out and back in maybe?
<djustice> Gadu: and what does columns view do?
<Gadu> djustice: sorts by column (top to bottom) instead of left to right
<Gadu> djustice: I'm very against compromising with things in linux. so far I can either have the text where I want OR the sorting I want with dolphin, and I want both of what I want. ( I know other file browsers can do it so dolphin either needs to or I need the next recommended file browser for Kubuntu)
<djustice> Gadu: i dunno. :D maybe you should post your usecase on the kde forums? im not understanding the situation...
<wllkmbll> logging off and back on didn't work either
<djustice> Gadu: konqueror cant do it?
<Gadu> djustice: would screenshots help?
<Gadu> djustice: I'll check
<djustice> Gadu: maybe..
<djustice> wllkmbll: hm. i dunno then. :/
<Gadu> djustice: konqueror does it exactly the same as dolphin (settings section for it is the same and everything)
<Typos_King> Gadu:    what about the 'icons' view?
<Typos_King> no good?
<djustice> Gadu: icons view, with 'settings->configure dolphin->view modes->column' option. :)
<djustice> Gadu: i guess is what you mean.. lol
<Typos_King> I think he wants Grid arrangement by rows
<Gadu> djustice: I used icons view with view mode column but it sorts them up and down instead of left to right. but it does put the text beside icons
<Gadu> Typos_King: exactly
<Typos_King> Gadu:    not for me, then again, in the Icons View section, you can set the Grid > Arrangement to Rows
<Typos_King> for me is sorting horizontally
<Gadu> Typos_King: with text beside icons?
<Gadu> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1289516/DolphinRow.png here is Dolphin by Row but it has text below icons
<Gadu> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1289516/DolphinColumn.png here is Dolphin by Column but it's sorting vertically
<Typos_King> Gadu:   no with text underneath it
<Gadu> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1289516/Nautilus.png this is nautilus demonstrating what I want it to do
<Gadu> note that with Dolphin's (seemingly) only option to have text beside icons, it will always use a horizontal scrolling bar as it's sorting vertically instead of horizontally
<Typos_King> Gadu:   not... in dolphin, you can always install Nautilus though :)
<Typos_King> I use Krusader myself, doesn't do that, but is dual-pane which I use :)
<Gadu> isn't running a gnome application in kde inefficient?
<Typos_King> no
<Gadu> technically I have nautilus installed already as I have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed
<Typos_King> is just loads/installs the libs it needs, no the whole suite
<Gadu> seems a shame that I have to use gnome's file browser on my kde desktop just because it's lacking a feature --_--
<Typos_King> mind you that's just cosmetics
<Typos_King> I bet many folks don't use nautilus and use something like midnightcommander
<Gadu> I guess I'll post the limitation on the forum and see if there is an advanced fix or if it could be added later
<Typos_King> soooo, different strokes for different folks
<Typos_King> limitation?
<Gadu> it only has 2 of 4 option combinations
<natural_> hi there i need some help I'm new to ubuntu
<Gadu> I consider file browsers that can only use details view to have a limitation as well
<Typos_King> I'd not call it a limitation, that's like saying my Car has the limitation that it can't vaccum my rug, or mow my lawn, is just not a feature that's considered for what it does, I mean, I can't use an iPhone as a shaver and that's not a limitation
<natural_> can some one pick me up
<Gadu> I consider it a limitation because you have the 2 options of sorting methods and the 2 options for text orientation but can't choose them separately
<Typos_King> hehee
<DerHorst_> natural_: Just state your question
<natural_> cool thanks...
<Typos_King> natural_:    <natural_> can some one pick me up  <---- I'd not try that in San Francisco    ^_^
<natural_>  i just tool an update and now the system wont reboot unless i select the third line
<natural_> *took
<Gadu> all they'd have to do is separate that pull down menu into 2 and it'd no longer be limited in that way
<natural_> the update said something about 9 beta?
<Typos_King> Gadu:  many if not most file managers, including windows explorer, do not have such feature, that I can recall, does that mean they're all defficient?    the glass is eithe half-full or half-empty you know
<natural_>  i'm running 9.10
<Typos_King> natural_:    any errors when trying to boot 'normaly'?
<natural_> nope just saids cant load kernal when i press any key goes back to the listing i choose 9.10
<Typos_King> needless to say I don't use icon view, mainly details and in Krusader
<natural_> this is at the post screen
<Gadu> Typos_King: no need to take it as an attack, your correct when you say that windows explorer does it the same as dolphin. I wouldn't call a file browsers inability to show file previews a limitation as that is a feature. but when 2 file browsers have the same 2 features but one isn't capable of intermixing them, that is a limitation. Take it as my opinion and nothing more if you disagree
<Typos_King> Gadu:  2 file managers?    I've  used quite a few, the only I recall  having that as default was Nautilus, for all I know thus far is the ONLY one that has that feature, nothing wrong with it, but I gather the consensus doesn't lean towards that enough for many to implement it
<saintly_> Alright
<wllkmbll> Hey, does anyone here have experience with the NetworkManager Widget?
<Gadu> Typos_King: so you define limitation only when outnumbered and I define it without the need to be outnumbered. the definition of limitation makes no mention of it requiring outnumbering in either direction so I have no reason to believe my interpretation is incorrect.
<saintly_> i got an error, telling me that there was a low graphics error.
<saintly_> but nothing is wrong so far, everythings workin fine
<Typos_King> Gadu:  indeed, thus the glass is either half-full or half-empty, you say is half-empty I say is half-full, I may add both are valid claims, one no any better than the other, someone else will say is half-way from where it needs to be, things are relative, no global
<Typos_King> saintly_:    mind over matter, if you don't mind it, it don't matter :)
<Gadu> Typos_King: so why voice against my choice of wording in the first place? if things are indeed relative
<lontra> hi i just installed the 10.04 rc and i know that 10.04 will be released tomorrow ... is there any reason to reinstall 10.04 tomorrow rather than just apt-get upgrade'ing?
<Typos_King> Gadu:     well, I'd not say is a 'limitation', my iPhone can't shave me, is that a limitation? is just a 'suggested feature that a market may find useful'
<Dragnslcr> lontra- nope, just apply updates as usual
<lontra> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<Typos_King> lontra:   I'd just ge the .iso, mind you many folks are going to be downloading it, so.... I assume you may encounter slow dl speeds, thus you may be better off getting it on sunday or so
<Gadu> Typos_King: again I state that is a feature or function of the device and having it or not having it is not a limitation. when 2 features are present but incapable of being intermixed, I consider that a limitation
<Typos_King> Gadu:    but the same can be said about the Li-ion battery in an iPhone, it has enough juice to power a built-in motor for a dismountable shaver, so it has a feature that's lacking 'addons', I'd not consider it a limitation
<Gadu> Typos_King: my phone has the internet and the ability to make calls, but it is limited from using both at the same time. that is a limitation.
<Typos_King> your intermixing needs and wants
<Typos_King> you're rather
<Gadu> Typos_King: as for your phone having enough power for a shaver, I'm sure you could wire it up to one in some form or another and get it to power it. the fact that your phone doesn't have an attachable one is not a limitation
<Gadu> how are needs and wants relevant to the definition of limitation?
<Typos_King> I have a phone, it has about 80 options/settings, I use for 2 things, make a call, answer a call, anything after that is not a limitation by overdone for my 'needs'
<Typos_King> so, it can't go online or it can, or do text, or can't, it don't matter to me either, just cuz it may lack it I don't consider it a limitation
<Gadu> Typos_King: you accuse me repeatedly of calling the lack of a feature a limitation when I only call limiting conditions limitations. such has having a feature but only under a specific condition
<Typos_King> Gadu:     under those semantics, everything has limitations
<Gadu> the fact that it can go online BUT NOT during a call is a limiting condition
<zus> once i've down loaded the lucid iso, what do i use to burn it to disc?
<Typos_King> zus:   a cd burner :)
<Typos_King> with an empty disk in it
<Gadu> Typos_King: are you trying to say there are limitless things?
<zus> Typos_King,  check, and check...
<Typos_King> Gadu:   no, just that your semantics of 'limitation' is too broad
<BiggFREE> I used Nero
<Typos_King> I have a limitation myself, I only have 2 arms, I wish I had 6, hell I know I can use them
<Gadu> Typos_King: my interpretation of the definition of limitation is literal and nothing more
<Typos_King> Gadu:   relative you mean, no literal, limitation has a connotation of 'defficient'
<zus> typos when i got 9.04 and 9.10 i still had windows wich is what i use d to burn the iso with irreader.exe
<Typos_King> so, I'm defficient, cuz I don't have 4 legs and 6 arms
<Gadu> Typos_King: literal as in by the book, I am not required to abide by connotations when taking something literally
<Typos_King> zus:   you can burn it in windows, sure
<zus> Typos_King,  ..wich program with kubuntu should i use?
<Dragnslcr> zus- k3b
<Dragnslcr> zus- should be in KMenu -> Multimedia
<Typos_King> Gadu:   by the book?   whose book? the oxford, webster, urban dictionary, I mean, meanings change per locale, soooo, 'doing a fag' in england isn't the same in san francisco, soooo
<Gadu> Typos_King: Dolphin is capable of having text beside icons but not when sorting horizontally. that is, by definition, a limiting condition.
<Typos_King> zus: yeah, kubuntu has k3b
<yurimxpxman> I'm getting a buzzing sound and clipping when I record the soundcard output in audacity. Any suggestions?
<Gadu> Typos_King: a limitation is exactly that, a limiting condition.
<zus> Typos_King,  never tried it, thanks...
<saintly> Back again.
<saintly> im NUTS about this os now
<Typos_King> Gadu:   to you alone is a limitation, relatively, yes, I myself have no use for that feature, thus I use Krusader which  I like and doesn't have it, but doesn't matter, for me it may lack some features I may find useful, but for what is meant to do, is good
<Typos_King> Gadu:    I have enough hip room for 2 more legs, yet I don't have them, I guess that fits your view of 'limitation', I'd also like to fly, wings or otherwise, can't though, soooooo I have limitations, or just 'lacking features which a market may find useful'
<saintly> Typo, ur a nutcase arent you.
<Typos_King> moi?
<Typos_King> nyet komrade
<Gadu> Typos_King: for something to be a limitation, it doesn't require to effect everyone by any means. you refuse to see a, by definition, limitation, simply because it doesn't effect you. the limitation on my phone for internet during calls doesn't effect me as I don't need or want that ability but it's there non-the-less and is still, by definition, a limitation
<Typos_King> Gadu:   can your phone shave you?  is not there is it? tsk tsk tsk, limited again
<Gadu> Typos_King: again you bring up the same thing I've told you repeatedly, having and not having a feature is not a limitation... having a feature but not under a specific condition is a limitation
<Typos_King> a pencil does what a fence doesn't, is just a relative view
<Typos_King> Gadu:    but dolphin does have the feature, it just doesn't have one you 'wish you had', and I think it's so by design, after careful UI usage and market considerations
<Gadu> Typos_King: Dolphin has both features I want but isn't capable of using them both at the same time, there is a difference
<Typos_King> I mean, I use Krusader and does many things dolphin doesn't, I don't consider dolphin 'defficient' for that
<saintly> My penguin lost his tie.
<saintly> :D
<lontra> how can i make firefox the default web browser?
<saintly> set it to default when it opens?
<Typos_King> Gadu:   if you took a Wrench and meant to use a Plier, is not the fault of either your lack of foresight,  is almost like blaming 'anyone else' for things I wish, rather than acknowledging that each have a usefulness niche
<Gadu> Typos_King: you put words in my mouth and pretend I think things that I definitely do not. you need to drop the extra crap and just argue against the ONE and only ONE thing I've been arguing "if something has a feature but not under a specific condition, that is a limition" I DO NOT believe that something lacking a feature altogether is a limiation
<Gadu> Typos_King: I'm also not saying that Dolphin REQUIRES the ability I request of it
<saintly> fail in advanced logic.
<Typos_King> lol
<Gadu> Typos_King: a limitation is by no means a problem that requires fixing, I just wish this particular one wasn't there
<claydoh> this is getting too OT folks
<saintly> We can wish what we want but bud, pigs dont fly
<Gadu> saintly: I haven't been arguing that my wish will come true, only my interpretation of the definition of limitation
<Typos_King> Gadu:   that's a relative view though, which goes no farther than you, same as for me, I just acknowledge such, rather than try to  say 'things should accomodate to my predilections', instead I just work with what I have, dolphin doesn't have features I wish, I use krusader :)
<Typos_King> Gadu:    wasn't?  how do you know is not so by design?
<Typos_King> as much as it's so in Nautilus
<tsimpson> we have a lovely quiet channel, it's called #kubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> you should use it
<Typos_King> heheh
<Gadu> Typos_King: again, not arguing that dolphin must have the ability to use both features I want at the same time, just arguing the definition of limitation "Limitation: a limiting condition"
<wllkmbll> I am trying to install something from the knosole, but I need an additional library. How do I add it?
<claydoh> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Typos_King> right, under that semantics everything has limitations
<Typos_King> claydoh:    dropped :)
<wllkmbll> konsole*
<claydoh> Typos_King: thanks
<Gadu> Typos_King: are you saying there are limitless programs or objects?
<Gadu> and yes, I'll drop it too claydoh...
<Typos_King> :P~
<claydoh> wllkmbll: what missing lib, and what app
<wllkmbll> libssl-dev
<claydoh> Typos_King: Gadu: don't have to drop, just take it to another room :)
<wllkmbll> and I'm trying to figure out aircrack-ng
<Gadu> claydoh: he and I have completely different definitions of limitation and it couldn't be solved even with days of conversation on the topic, I was just becoming frustrated with his putting words in my mouth
<wllkmbll> Gadu: You just scared away the guy who was helping me :|
<tsimpson> wllkmbll: did you try installing libssl-dev?
<wllkmbll> I don't know how, lol, I'm new to linux
<Gadu> wllkmbll: sudo aptitude install libssl-dev
<Gadu> are you compiling from source or installing the binary package?
<Gadu> wllkmbll: you should just have to type sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng
<wllkmbll> Source, I think.
<wllkmbll> Ok, now that I think I installed it do you know how to use it? Does it have a GUI?
<tsimpson> it's command-line only iirc
<Gadu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<Gadu> that is an excellent guide on using it
<Gadu> I apologize if some of the info is out of date, but I don't know of a better guide =P
<wllkmbll> I know so little about this stuff that anything you can give me is great
<rafa_> hello, good night
<rafa_> the sound in my kubuntu stopped working inside the browsers
<rafa_> but it still works outside it
<rafa_> I tried chrome and firefox
<rafa_> I get no sound from sites like youtube or dailymotion
<rafa_> =(
<saintly> im right with you rafa
<saintly> mines cutting off too
<rafa_> =(
<rafa_> is this a common issue?
<saintly> right
<saintly> it is for me
<rafa_> it's weird cause it works fine in amarok
<rafa_> loud and clear
<saintly> i dont have anything outside browser to test sound on tho
<saintly> amarok, let me try ther
<rafa_> yea, give it a shot
<rafa_> you can get songs from jamendo
<rafa_> jamendo.com
<rafa_> from within amarok
<rafa_> in case you don't have any mp3s, or oggs
<saintly> im downloading the database now
<rafa_> k
<markj> where is 10.04 full release
<kwtm> Kontact (or Kmail) keeps crashing with some complaint about the Akonadi server.  Is this something I should reinstall or something?  KDE4 is useless to me without Kmail.
<Daughain> markj: Not released till tomorrow?
<markj> its the 29th today
<rafa_> saintly: so, did you test the sound?
<markj> would i need to do a full install if i am using 10.04 RC
<markj> or would it be just a apt-get dist-update
<kwtm> markj: Hey, are you using a pre-10.04, too?  Any problems with KMail?
<markj> just having a look now
<markj> what issue do you have with kmail
<kwtm> markj: It starts up ok, finds all my old folders from KDE3, and then just as I decide to look around, it says: "Akonadi server problem" and a big long message, then shuts down.
 * _thegeek0100_ 
<saintly> i just tested sound
<markj> i was having that issue with the beta
<saintly> nothing works
<saintly> hmm reboot brb
<markj> have not tested if its resolved with this release
<kwtm> Gotta go, but thanks for the info, markj
<markj> I may go ubuntu instead kubuntu
<markj> finding kde unstable in some part
<saintly> rafa
<saintly> we have sound ;)
<saintly> im set up on an internet radio so ill know when it dies
<rafa_> saintly: so, did you just restart?
<scriptx> this is my existing xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.com/9s7TdYk6  all i want is to be able to output video to the second device (tv) in full screen.  i was advised i need not set this device up as another screen, though I am unfamiliar with how else to set it up.  any ideas?
<rafa_> saintly: you still there?
<rafa_> hello
<rafa_> can someone help me with the 'no sound in browser' issue?
<kernco> I have a logitech m705 mouse which has a thumb button that I'd like to map to the kwin present windows function.  Anyone know how I would do this?  As far as I can tell my system doesn't even realize this button exists.
<rosco_y> can anyone tell me what I might do to restore my audio, which just "suddenly" disappeared?
<rosco_y> My system sounds work (i.e., the login sounds)
<rosco_y> but things like youtube and pandora are silent
<rosco_y> and my sound recorder
<rosco_y> everything looks fine in alsamixer
<rosco_y> and I've got the volume turned up
<kernco> Is PCM muted or turned down in the mixer?
<thegeek0100> I had to install padevchooser to get my sound working
<BiggFREE> Hi
<kwtm> What in [insert impolite word here] is Akonadi, and why does KDE4 hate me so much!????
<jon_> hey frenando\
<jon_> i need some help in trying to access a specific room and I am  new to this IRC client
<jon_> can someone please help me figure this out?
<jon_> can someonme please help me figure out how to fimd a specific room???
<snarkfish> is it safe to use the fglrx driver now?
<ansong> i was able to get one of my pc's audio working. but the same fix doesn't work on my laptop. can someone help me get audio working? KDE SC 4.4.2, Dell Latitude e6500
<ansong> ok, is it possible to completely remove pulseaudio? would i need to replace it with anything?
<kwtm> need help. What is the reason for the error message "Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus."?  Do I just type "sudo akonadi" to start it, or what?
<moromethe> goodmorning all
<alakoo> ok apparently 10.04 is published today
<alakoo> I'm running 9.04 64 and win7 32 on dual-boot, wonder if apt-get dist-upgrade will leave things working or whether I'll just be shooting myself in my leg
<moromethe> i`m running 10.04
<moromethe> beta 2
<alakoo> *s/9.04/9.10
<robinking623> any one who has the random paste problem with middle mouse?
<blackgraz> can i get support for kubuntu netbook remix here?
<kwtm> Hi!  I am switching to KDE4 and have a question.
<borncrusader> looking forward to lucid..
<rww> kwtm: feel free to ask :)
<kwtm> rww: Thanks! What is akonadi, and how can I make it stop making my KMail crash?
<rww> kwtm: It's the storage backend database thing in KDE. Do you have a bug report or error message or something for the crash?
<kwtm> rww: Yes, it's in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/w11EvAEc
<kwtm> rww: It says something about Akonadi couldn't connect to the DBus or something.  So, this KMail thing is humming along nicely, able to retrieve email, etc. then suddenl BAM!  Akonadi is throwing a temper tantrum so KMail decides it can't live without Akonadi, and packs up and leaves.
<kwtm> rww: I'm still looking for where to modify the KDE4 setting for "Make User Miserable".
<blackgraz> im running kubuntu 9.10 and i wanna setup dual lcds i have one plugged into the onboard intel card
<blackgraz> the other is plugged into a nvitia card
<rww> kwtm: Looks like the actual errors start at line 286. I'm guessing there might be a problem with your /home/kwtm1/.local/share/akonadi/ directory, like incorrect permissions or something.
<kwtm> rww: Will check.  Thx.
<kwtm> rww: I think that's the key.  I symlinked it to an already existent KDE3 directory, so I'll create a new directory.
<kwtm> rww: help!  What the heck is this? ""akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted!"
<kwtm> Does that mean akonadiserver has gotten too impatient with my bumbling and will no longer be nice to me?
<rww> pretty much. I haven't seen that message before :|
<kwtm> Fer crying out loud.  Do I need to reboot this thing, then?  I feel like I'm using Windows.
<rww> log out and back in again? iono
 * rww isn't a KDE4 expert :(
<kwtm> Okay, see you after the reboot.
 * kwtm hates kde4
<kwtm> KDE4 hates kwtm, too.
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<dominicdinada> what is the release party channel ?
<kwtm> well this is incredible --it still has "akonadi server crashed too often" --I think this is a failsafe loop that prevents akonadi from being restarted 100 times a second, for example.  Something's still wrong, rww.
<Torch> kwtm: it is.
<kwtm> It's still showing that it can't create test file, so I'll check that.
<Torch> kwtm: here's the troubleshooting guide if you haven't seen it: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<rww> I'm out of my element :(
<kwtm> Torch: Apparently the guide does not cover my version of the hatred KDE4 has for me.
<kwtm> Torch: It looks like Akonadi is not starting because MySQL is not starting.  It says it's missing a required config file.
<Torch> kwtm: i think the guide has that.
<Torch> kwtm: also, it's not a KDE4 problem. it's a kubuntu-misconfiguration.
<kwtm> Torch: Yeah, I figured that.  I thought Kubuntu would be at least stable enough to use KMail.  Anyway, apparently I have to install the MySQL package,
<Torch> kwtm: "DB error: 'Could not open required defaults file: /home/$username/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf" -- do you get this?
<kwtm> Torch: Ah, yes, I was just coming to that --I had been searching for "could not create test file ....$hostname.lower-test"
<kwtm> Torch: THANK YOU!  Akonadi is up and running!  You were right --it WAS Kubuntu and the way AppArmor was set up --who would have thunk..... :P
<Torch> kwtm: we've all been through that when 4.4 came out... i just uninstalled apparmor, it's not very useful anyway
<kwtm> Thank you torch.  I guess I should get off my butt and file a bug report or something...
<Torch> kwtm: not very useful if it's against karmic.
<Torch> kwtm: and i do hope the kubuntu guys fixed the setup for lucid
<kwtm> Torch: I'm using Lucid.
<Torch> kwtm: ouch.
<kwtm> You know, I really really had high hopes for this Operation Timelord.  I really really hoped the LTS version of Kubuntu wouldn't suck.  I still hope it doesn't.  But ... man.
<Torch> kwtm: well, the apparmor thing is annoying, but once you've fixed it, it's just gone.
<Torch> kwtm: so nothing to worry much about.
<kwtm> Yeah.... I actually have to configure two other systems with KDE4 (I've been dragged screaming and kicking from KDE3).   Anyway, thanks very much for the pointer.  I wouldn't have concentrated on that error message since a whole bunch of other error messages also appeared.
<Torch> kwtm: there's no reason to scream and kick when using KDE4
<Torch> kwtm: it's _different_
<Torch> kwtm: but it's also better than KDE3 in many, many ways.
<kwtm> Torch: That's my complaint: it's *different*, and so all that time I invested in KDE3 is now kaput.  I wrote a billion scripts using DCOP which I now have to redo using DBUS.  And I can't even remember all the places I've used DCOP.
<Torch> kwtm: agreed, if you've done things like that for kde3 it can be painful.
<kwtm> Torch: I liked Linux because, unlike MS Win, it doesn't FORCE you to upgrade (HA HA Ha Ha ha ha)
<Torch> kwtm: but dbus again is a lot better than dcop, so it's also worth it.
<kwtm> I liked KDE because you can configure it any way you want (HA HA Ha Ha ha ha)
<Torch> kwtm: backward compatibility isn't one of the stronger points of the linux ecosystem. that's in fact something where MS shines.
<kwtm> Torch: I don't mind using DBUS.  I just mind having to switch over all of a sudden.  No DCOP->DBUS transition?  :P
<Torch> kwtm: well, that dcop was going to be phased out was first decided i think in 2006 or so...
<kwtm> Torch: Yeah, but using legacy Linux *is* one of its strong points.  I can put Linux on some 386 and it will run.  Unfortunately, it won't run in the same way as on the Centrino Duo.
<kwtm> Torch: THat's why I'm switching over now, when I have a few weeks to transition.  I've put off this transition for a year (thank god --I never expected it to take this long).
<kwtm> I've installed this thing for a week now and I have just started getting email. :P
<Torch> kwtm: hmm, sounds bad.
<kwtm> Torch: Part of it is I'm trying to ease the transition.  I had symlinked many KDE3 settings files, so I tried to use those for KDE4, and for the most part it worked.
<Torch> kwtm: why do you do that?
<kwtm> Torch: Because I believe in incremental change.  I still have KDE3 dualboot-installed on this box, so if I hose one installation, I get up and running with another.  So everything's symlinked to the data drive.  Also makes for easy backup.
<Torch> kwtm: note that you can NOT use the same config for kde3 and kde4
<Torch> kwtm: it might look like it works, but it really won't
<Torch> kwtm: many kde4 apps will silently convert the config files if they find them to be kde3 versions
<kwtm> Torch: Oh, great.  Well, I have separate copies for the ones that are really precious.  I have a separate copy of my email (1.5G) just in case Kubuntu Luser's Lynx flops.  But hope this akonadi hurdle is passed and I can use it...
<Torch> kwtm: if it turns out not to be usable it won't be due to KDE4
<Torch> kwtm: the really bad problems are with kernel and drivers, not the DE
<kwtm> Torch: Yeah, I really got turned off with Kubuntu, but I don't want to abandon the Ubuntu ecosystem since it has the most critical mass (and also I invested a lot learning that ecosystem).
<kwtm> Okay, KMail works.  I'll have to see if I can port my identities file over...
<kwtm> thank you again Torch.  Everything seems okay.  I have now gotten to the point where I probably *won't* need to dual boot back into KDE3 for at least 24 h , which is a milestone.  Anyway... the trek to KDE4 continues.
<Torch> kwtm: yw. remember there's also #kde for truly kde-specific questions.
<kwtm> Does the KDE4 taskbar automatically switch to 2 rows if it's full enough?  Or do I have to set it?
<kwtm> Torch: I tried there.  I heard the echo of my own voice.   It was so quiet there, you could hear the electrons scurrying around.
<Torch> kwtm: it's normally not all that quiet.
<Torch> kwtm: no, the panel does not resize itself.
<Torch> kwtm: you have lots and lots of flexiblity with panels and widgets in plasma that you did not have in kde3. it takes time to set that up in a way that suits your workflow best.
<kwtm> Torch: Is there a good guide "intro to KDE4 for KDE3 users" that is NOT based on KDE v4.0.0alpha?
<zoggy> hey, any idea why there is no kubuntu on lucid?
<Torch> kwtm: i dunno, but probably not really.
<kwtm> zoggy: There is kubuntu on lucid.  I'm using it.  Did I misunderstand you?
<zoggy> oh dear sorry kwtm i meant why there is no kdevelop on lucid
<zoggy> moron alert
<jony_> could someone tell when it will be  available the final version of kubuntu 10.04?
<moetunes> jony_: today some time - someone in #ubuntu+1 will know or it will be in the topic
<zoggy> hi, is there anything i can do to help push kdevelop into 10.04?
<zoggy> 'cause it will seriously suck if it doesn't get in there
<zoggy> it's been rocking lately - it makes anything else feel like kissing your sister
<RnFstRuckHrd> I am tingling with anticipation? How long until I can upgrade?
<moetunes> RnFstRuckHrd: there's a hint about that in the channel topic
<eristik|huginn> anyone else procrastinating in the middle of the night?
<RnFstRuckHrd> moetunes - sorry, I did not realize that I have to hover over the topic bar in Quassel to see the entire topic. I hate to be that guy that asks dumb Qs :-S
<RnFstRuckHrd> eristik|huginn - I am :-p
<moetunes> RnFstRuckHrd: everybody does at some stage :]
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol - I thought I grew out of it. A sobering moment of getting on top of that learning curve always help though ;-)
<moetunes> heh
<Torch> zoggy: it's indeed strange that there seems to be no kevelop package for lucid.
<Torch> zoggy: on the other hand, the "official" ubuntu packages of kdevelop for karmic were so horibly outdated you could not use them anway
<zoggy> Torch: yes, those ones were pretty average, but the latest release is seriously one of my favourite things about kde
<moetunes> maybe kdevleop isn't under developement anymore?
<zoggy> it's something i want to show off to other developers
<Torch> moetunes: oh, it sure is.
<moetunes> k
<Torch> http://blogs.fsfe.org/drdanz/?tag=kdevelop -- here's where i get my karmic packages.
<zoggy> i've tried so many editors and nothing comes close to their latest offering
 * Torch wouldn't be surprised if the guy also provides lucid packages soon-ish
<zoggy> eclipse = butt slow, kate = great but bare bones, netbeans = more of the same klunky non-kde-integrated stuff, kdevelop = seamless, fast, smooth, fun to develop in.
<zoggy> ok, i believe i've made my point
<zoggy> haha
<moetunes> http://www.opensource-news.com/operating-system/linux/kubuntu/kdevelop-4-beta-9-released/
<moetunes> for lucid
<zoggy> moetunes: thanks, i'll use those for now
<moetunes> k
<zoggy> re the fact that there's no kdevelop in lucid thus far, one of the guys on the kdevelop channel are saying "blame the kubuntu developers for not updating it". 1) is this correct? 2) how can we get past this and make sure we add kdevelop as i really believe it enhances our offering to the market?
<moetunes> there is #kubuntu-devel - they might have an answer zoggy
<zoggy> aha! thanks moetunes
<moetunes> happy to help :]
<Squeak> mornin' everyone
<Squeak> I have a stupid question :)
<Squeak> if I install the RC now, and then update later when the actual release has been made, i'll have the full version as if I waited for the release and installed that, correct?
<dima> hello, everyone. Is it possible to join a jabber conference with kopete?
<moetunes> Squeak: yep
<Squeak> thankyou, just wanted to make sure :D
<moetunes> :]
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu presense needed in #ubuntu-release-party | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidel
<Riddell> topicdiff: Kubuntu presense needed in #ubuntu-release-party
<charuto> bom dia pessoal
<moetunes> did he just swear and leave? :]
<artemios> hey folks!
<artemios> How can i disable that fucking touchpad tapping?
<artemios> anybody can help?
<moetunes> wrong channel to swear in artemios ...
<eristik|huginn> artemios- i taped a metrocard to it with cellotape
<eristik|huginn> any plastic floppythin transit card will work
<eristik|huginn> or like, an old student ID, laminated picture of your cat, whatever :)
<moetunes> if you make a xorg.conf you can set it in there
<eristik|huginn> i think my hardware off state isn't supported. the kb key does nothing
<artemios> xorg.conf?
<eristik|huginn> i've only edited xorg.conf in fbsd, also, so i'm wary of touching it :)
<SandGorgon> i'm using this lightweight clipboard app called qlipper instead of klipper. How do I make sure qlipper starts on KDE startup ?
<eristik|huginn> already i've found that the zshrc file does not behave the same, though fstab basically does
<eristik|huginn> artemios- trust me, a thin plastic card and a couple tape loops work great
<eristik|huginn> easier than xorg.conf by far if you haven't ever edited it
<th3seaw0lf> hi people...
<tokorona> So  I have another problem - the sound has stopped working entirely. Checking mplayer -ao oss/ -ao alsa returns nothing, and as far as I can tell from a look at alsamixer and the pulse audio control, nothing is muted.
<tokorona> lspci shows the device and lsmod shows it
<tokorona> *the module
<tokorona> What should I look at next?
<moetunes> does   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   return anything
<moetunes> tokorona: ^^
<tokorona> no.
<tokorona> It just says playing (details)
<moetunes> k
<tokorona> then drops to prompt. No sound comes out
<moetunes> try running   alsaconf
<tokorona> command not found
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> alsactl then
<tokorona> asks me to specify command
<moetunes> or type in   alsa   and hit the tab button twice to check
<tokorona> alsa asks me to do something
<moetunes> alsa tab tab ?
<tokorona> Oh, sorry.
<moetunes> :]
<tokorona> alsa /alsactl /alsamixer
<tokorona> ...
<tokorona> OKay, I'm an idiot
<tokorona> I found out what was wrong
<tokorona> I thought it might have been my headphones so I went to switch them out..
<moetunes> ohh what was it?
<tokorona> .. and found it was unplugged.
<moetunes> heh :]
<tokorona> plugged htem in and sudddendly aplay works again
 * tokorona checks to see if pulse does
<moetunes> there you go then - a hardware error not software :]
<tokorona> and mplayer -ao pulse works fine
<moetunes> well done
<tokorona> sorry for bothering you about it
<moetunes> I just naturally it was software - I learnt something
<moetunes> *assumed
<moetunes> np :]
<Guest44777> whens 10.04 coming out?
<moetunes> sometime today - there is #ubuntu-release party Guest44777
<calumayoo> my laptop displays a purely dark screen after i close the lid... need to turn it off forcefully before it can be worked again on... mind to help me? thanks a million :)
<moetunes> !hibernate
<calumayoo> moetunes: were you talking to me? i cant get it?
<moetunes> calumayoo: I was looking for a link the bot would give - it doesn't have one for hibernation tho - sorry
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<calumayoo> oh i get it
<calumayoo> :)
<moetunes> :]
<calumayoo> im still hoping though that someone would help me with my problem
<moetunes> calumayoo: some more info pls - kubuntu version and laptop model and amount of swap pls
<calumayoo> karmic koala 9.10 dell latitude d505 1.2 gig
<calumayoo> my ram's just 512
<calumayoo> mb
<moetunes> I don't do hibernation - maybe someone who does will speak up...
<calumayoo> oh, nvmd that... another question though... i want to know if my laptop is 64 bit or 32 bit... i searched the net which instructs me to use uname -a... this what comes out Linux calumayoo-laptop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<calumayoo> nvmd..found it..
<moetunes> calumayoo: does   lsb_release    return anything?
<moetunes> ohh
<moetunes> how?
<Vge> i686 means 32bit
<moetunes> thnx Vge
<calumayoo> yeah... but another blogsite said that this check was only for the kernel and no the cpu itself
<Mamarok> Vge: what makes you think that?
<calumayoo> anyone knows a way to check this out?
<Mamarok> calumayoo: cat /proc/cpuinfo should tell you your CPU
<calumayoo> ok thanks
<calumayoo> processor       : 0
<calumayoo> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<calumayoo> cpu family      : 6
<calumayoo> model           : 9
<calumayoo> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1300MHz
<FloodBotK3> calumayoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calumayoo> stepping        : 5
<Vge> Mamarok: might be that my head is frozen, somehow my mind stated it would be so, i guess my memory faild me?
<calumayoo> mamarok: procesor: 0 , what it means?
<Vge> first one if you have meny
<calumayoo> ok... its 32....thanks.
<Mamarok> Vge: i686 only tells you the processor family, not the bitrate
<Vge> Mamarok: are there processor familys that work on different bitrates?
<Mamarok> Vge: well, yes the Celeron or the Pentium family, both have 32 or 64 bit processors: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_microprocessors
<Mamarok> and that is only for Intel chips
<Vge> Mamarok: good to know, thnx
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu presence needed in #ubuntu-release-party | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidel
<opi99> heyho
<BiggFREE> Hi
<uikxx> what time wel the ubuntu LTD come out ?
<moetunes> isitout | uikxx
<moetunes> !isitout | uikxx
<ubottu> uikxx: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<uikxx> release party ? usa time or what
<moetunes> uikxx: there's no set hour usa time or utc
<uikxx> yes it is
<uikxx> or LA Time
<moetunes> yes it is what?
<uikxx> or NY time :)
<moetunes> uikxx: type /j #ubuntu-release-party and ask there
<uikxx> yes it time differences
<uikxx> aiit
<BiggFREE> bbl
<saintly> good morning
<Firekracker> bin ich da?
<Mamarok> !de | Firekracker
<ubottu> Firekracker: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<saintly> alrighty
<saintly> my sound wont play in amarok
<saintly> never used it before, maybe im doing somethin wrong?
<putt1ck> sound working elsewhere?
<putt1ck> like for KDE sounds?
<shadeslayer> saintly: ok have you tried setting all channels to high in kmix?
<saintly> Shadeslayer: no i havet, how do i get to kmix?
<shadeslayer> saintly: press alt+f2 and type kmix
<moetunes> I remember seeing other folk with the same issue and it was a setting in amorok I don't remember which tho
<saintly> Shadeslayer: all the sound is up in Kmix
<shadeslayer> saintly: do you have all the channels enabled?
<saintly> how od i do that?
<shadeslayer> saintly: and other apps output sound correctly?
<markit> hi, kubuntu 10.04, monitor 1920x1080, worked fine, then I updated the system for some days using a different monitor, now I've re-plugged the 1920x1080 but does not get the full resolution anymore, and randr -q does not show it either... any clue? A known bug? (I'm at work now and I can't test, but maybe I can find people here now that are not when I connect from home)
<saintly> forefox has sound
<shadeslayer> saintly: settings > channels > drag all channels to the left column
<||arifaX> I want to sync quassel-irc config files. do you know, where all my settings exactly live? I checked quasselrc quasselcore.conf and quasselclient.conf I could not find eg. channel settings there
<saintly> there is no channels selection under settings?
<||arifaX> saintly: I speak of the files
<||arifaX> I want to use Dropbox to sync my computers quassel-irc settings but not syncing the quassel-storage.sqlite
<Torch> ||arifaX: there is, i think, #quassel
<saintly> i speak of channels. MY sound in Amarok doesnt work.
<||arifaX> saintly: k understand
<shadeslayer> saintly: click on the speaker icon > Mixer > Settings > Config. channels
<shadeslayer> ( speaker icon in systray )
<saintly> and i want all items selected ?
<shadeslayer> saintly: yes
<saintly> shadeslayer: still no luck.
<saintly> firefox still streams youtube fine.
<kshadeslayer> saintly: which amarok and kubuntu version?
<saintly> the newest amarok, kubuntu netbook 9.10
<kshadeslayer> saintly: hm.. well can you try playing the song via dragon? ( video player )
<saintly> idk. im playing an internet ipodradio thru amarok right now, i cant figure out how to sync my
<saintly> ipod
<kshadeslayer> saintly: oh well thats easy,just right click on any song and click copy to > <Device name>
<kshadeslayer> works both ways,ipod to HD and vice versa
<kshadeslayer> saintly: also you might want #amarok,they can help better
<saintly> but my ipod doesnt even show up in disk utility
<saintly> alright
<kshadeslayer> saintly: its not in disk utility,it should show up in amarok too :)
<saintly> where would i find it in amarok?
<kshadeslayer> saintly: on the left...
<kshadeslayer> saintly: i think its under collection
<kshadeslayer> or local music...
<saintly> local music, 0 tracks.
<saintly> Playing: <b>Recorder Suite In A Minor</b> by <b>Telemann</b> on <b>Mostly Classical - S K Y . F M - Listen and Relax, it&apos;s good for you! www.sky.fm</b> (0:00)
<kshadeslayer> saintly: does your ipod show up there>
<saintly> no it doesnt
<kshadeslayer> !ipod | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<saintly> so should i switch to amarok 2.3?
<shadeslayer> saintly: you said you had the latest amarok
<saintly> i guess i was wrong, i just saw 2.3 online
<shadeslayer> saintly: :)
<pookito> dudes, so at what time the kubuntu will be release to the public?
<Landgraf_Chel> tomorrow
<pookito> for real, one more day
<pookito> wow
<pookito> I thought it was today
<pookito> but it is ok
<pookito> thanks
<Landgraf_Chel> who haves screnshots new kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Landgraf_Chel: its the same as karmic....
<shadeslayer> apart from newer apps and stuff
<Landgraf_Chel> :(
<shadeslayer> awesome systray though :)
<Landgraf_Chel> and buttons? left side?
<Landgraf_Chel> in windows?
<shadeslayer> Landgraf_Chel: nope,kubuntu tries to be as vanilla kde as possible
<shadeslayer> although i must admit gnome looks good,i can actually compare it to KDE now...
<shadeslayer> though KDE still wins :P
<putt1ck> my 87 year old aunt is already using Lucid :)
<calumayoo> :)
<calumayoo> is it out already?
<fso3hsbf5> prateek: hehehe...
<Landgraf_Chel> what is good a download manager? kget don't provide to edit filepath
<Landgraf_Chel> for reload from letitbit i need edit filepath
<shadeslayer> Landgraf_Chel: wget :P
<calumayoo> what do i do after i enter sudo apt-get update
<Sbaragnaus> wait
<sergiusrf> hi all
<sergiusrf> were u doing guys?
<Sbaragnaus> waiting LL
<sergiusrf> u country guys pls?
<sergiusrf> bb )))
<sergiusrf> whu rus?
<Landgraf_Chel> sergiusrf: i'm rus
<sergiusrf> kak s tobou soedinitc9?
<Landgraf_Chel> sm lichku
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amichair> on lucid, "E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate" - what's wrong?
<Benkinooby> hi there. what is the difference when i run "strigiclient" from commandline and when i run the strigi indexing with the nepomuk-taskbar-symbol? it seems that the one from commandline is much faster. but are both of them wiriting to the same index?
<calumayoo> when i installed linux mint on my laptop i made 4 partitions for /, swap, /home, /usr... i then switched to kubuntu and reformatted my swap and / only... i still have the remaining partitions but they seem to be not related anymore to my current os.. can i just reformat them?
<calumayoo> hello
<calumayoo> ?
 * marcus_ waves
<calumayoo> to me?
<amichair> calumayoo: if u have a question, just ask it, and hopefully someone here will be able to help
<calumayoo> yeah... ive been waiting for someone to help
<amichair> it's a bit quiet here today...
<mylinux> hj*
<marcus_> everyone's in #ubuntu-release-party. :P
<calumayoo> yeah amichair.... wish there's someone here to help :(
<marcus_> What's up?
<jimmy51_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<changle> how to upgrade from 9.10
<jimmy51_> is 10.04 not out yet?
<jimmy51_> i thought today was the day...
<changle> yes
<jimmy51_> kubuntu.org's countdown says 1 day left.
<calumayoo> marcus: just some simple problem... i think. :) can you help me?
<calumayoo> jimmy51: yeah i thought so... ive been waiting for the release. yesterday it said 1 day. today its still 1 day...
<marcus_> calumayoo: Just call out the problem in future. :)
<calumayoo> ok
<f4b10_> hi there
<calumayoo> hello :)
<f4b10_> i'm having troubles trying to build pycrypto, someone can help me?
<marcus_> Erm.
<BadMuppet> reposerities have it
<marcus_> Right.
<marcus_> What I would do (in order): sudo apt-get build-dep prcrypto
<marcus_> sudo apt-get source --build pycrypto
<marcus_> That will pull in the build dependancies of pycrypto and then pull the source and build it.
<f4b10_> uhm, my problem is that i have kubuntu 9.10, with python 2.6, but my project uses python 2.5
<f4b10_> so i am trying to build pycrpypto from sources, but it gives to me some errors i dont understand
<marcus_> Right...
<marcus_> I don't do much building myself, sorry.
<marcus_> :S
<f4b10_> first it wanted python 2.5 dev, i did install them ok
<marc-andre> hiho
<f4b10_> aaargh ok now it works: python 2.6 is the default version on ubuntu 9.10, i installed python 2.5 ok, but i did build pycrypto without addressing full python 2.5 path
<f4b10_> thank you all
<new_bember_> where the links?
<blackcut> what?
<calumayoo> is it okay. to upgrade to kde 4.4 and use it in Kubuntu 9.10?
<Torch> calumayoo: yes
<calumayoo> how do i do it?
<Kottizen> When does it come? :D
<mistrynitesh> is it out?
<Kottizen> No :/
<marcus_> Comes out when 1000 people join #ubuntu-release-party apparently.
<marcus_> OK, I don't think so, but can't hurt :P
<Tm_T> marcus_: that's false
<Kottizen> marcus_: thx
<marc-andre> lol
<amichair> on lucid, apt-get says "E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate" - what's wrong?
<TommyThaGun> Is there a single way to change the look of KDE instead of changing one little aspect at a time?
<marcus_> TommyThaGun: In short, no.
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<marcus_> TommyThaGun: There's lots of things you might want to change the appearance of.
<TommyThaGun> that's tough
<TommyThaGun> right, ans I appreciate that, but it's tough to go through everything tweaking them to get it looking right
<TommyThaGun> I would just like to have one starting point, like change it all to Abadadoo theme, then tweak it a bit to my preference
<marcus_> TommyThaGun: Well, that starting point is probably System Settings --> Appearance --> Style.
<marcus_> TommyThaGun: And if you don't like the colours, there's a bunch of colour themes in Appearance --> Colours.
<Benkinooby> hi there. what is the difference when i run "strigiclient" from commandline and when i run the strigi indexing with the nepomuk-taskbar-symbol? it seems that the one from commandline is much faster. but are both of them wiriting to the same index? the one from commandline indicaes a indexfile size of 300 MB!!! see http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/5349/strigi.png
<JuJuBee> When is 10.04 due out?  Thought it was yesterday...
<Squeak> today sometime
<Squeak> I have an odd question, if anyone can help
<BeteNoire> hi, is there any particular reason kubuntu 9.04 does not mount usb memory automatically?
<Squeak> i've just installed 10.04 RC on my work laptop, and i'm using an encrypted home directory
<Squeak> is there any way I can change the UID of my account?
<Torch> Squeak: you're aware of how you'd do that without an encrypted home?
<Squeak> Torch: yeah, it would be really easy
<Squeak> i'd just change the UID in /etc/passwd and then recursively chown my home directory back to my ownership
<Torch> Squeak: right.
<Torch> Squeak: i have no idea how ubuntu implement an encrypted home, but if it's just mounted with pam_mount you could probably get away with the same procedure.
<Squeak> i'll have a look into how they do it
<Squeak> cheers
<seeking_1004> ok I just got here so would have missed any previous announcements
<seeking_1004> Is Kubuntu 10.04 due out for download today or not?
<seeking_1004> It is the 29th :/
<Pici> seeking_1004, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<seeking_1004> thanks Pici
<Squeak> Torch: worked it out, cheers :)
<sverre> hello.. I have 70 torrents seeding in deluge.. I would like to transfer them all to ktorrent without having to add them one by one..
<Rahula59> hello
<Rahula59> can somebody help me on codeblocks ?
<r0xz> hi, when will you release the next version?
<calumayoo> who of you here prefer aptitude than apt-get?
<florence> Hello, Somebody knows whether 10.04 is out?
<florence> I - aptitude!
<Pici> florence, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<calumayoo> really? is it better for you?
<florence> yes, aptitude - better. 10.04 - It's the 29th
<florence> waiting from a month
<r0xz> florence: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<florence> well, yeah I'm there
<florence> it says today
<r0xz> true
<calumayoo> yeah.. but no specific time...
<r0xz> guess at the end of the day
<florence> and at the kubuntu.org still says one day, as yesterday
<r0xz> yeah, but 1/2 day does not really makes it better i guess
<machine__> hey
<machine__> its my first time sing kubuntu
<machine__> hwo do you guys feel about it
<florence> what time is it in your city, it's 17:50 here
<florence> machine__: It's great
<machine__> ita 11.52pm here
<machine__> florence:  thanks
<tokorona> W... urr, sorry, wrong button.
<machine__> but im nto being able to connect to other servers
<r0xz> in the Netherlands it' s 17:53
<florence> same zone, i'm in italy
<machine__> im from bangladesh
<r0xz> :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<machine__> i have a server of my own which im not being able to connect
<machine__> can anyone help me regarding this
<zus> im sure its been asked, but,...did the final release for lucid hit the sites yet? i see the rc still.
<tokorona> no.
<florence> me too
<tokorona> They're doing final QA testing now
<florence> 3 people asking
<r0xz> zus: today, but i do not know when exactly
<florence> They oughta release it, otherwise we're going to get them a high bandwidth bill for the IRC =)
<zus> r0xz,  thanks.
<r0xz> yw
<zus> updateing from rc to final shouldnt be that bad ould it?
<florence> zus: better wait
<zus> i did get pclinuxos 2010 last night, ill play with that then...
<zus> i only know kubuntu and ubuntu, and mint....but i can make up my mind,, kde or gnome.
<Squeak> kde
<florence> zus: kde, GNOME lacks features
<florence> zus: just compare Kate with gEdit
<florence> zus: Or Dolphin with Nautilius
<zus> only been using since 9.10 released
<Squeak> or Amarok with pretty much anything :D
<florence> zus: KDE 4.4 will be even greater
<thegeek0100> I like kde better however, gnome seems to be more stable.
<Squeak> KDE's been really stable for me since 4.3
<zus> florence, thats the thing, i seen videos of comparisons so i switched,
<Squeak> 4.0 was incredibly bad, but 4.3+ rock
<florence> zus: switched to?
<florence> zus: to GNOME or to KDE
<zus> florence, kde
<zus> florence, from gnome
<florence> zus: Bravo!
<thegeek0100> I am still in therapy from kde 4 experiences
<Squeak> heh
<Squeak> I quit KDE and went back to gnome for a while when 4.0 came out
<zus> in fairness, i use ubuntu for the past five months been on kubuntu  a month.
<thegeek0100> on 10.04 rc and if I switch to tty1 and back to 7 my system freezes and have to reboot. any ideas?
<florence> thegeek0100: I'm new, I used f**king windows at the time, but I heard about KDE 4.0, how it crashed with 1.6 Ghz frequency =)
<florence> zus: Ubuntu (newest) imitates MAC too much
<florence> by the way, anyone knows what actually is that attracting to GNOME? Still a mistery for me
<zus> i have no problem with windows, except its slow...after an entire 6months with linux i noticed the speed difference
<florence> zus: Oh, yes! It's speed made me make the switch with HIGHEST SPEED
<TheAncientGoat> Lucid live cd froze... Guess my "get the RC and save time" strategy was not so smart
<zus> i've never seen a mac interface in person, aside from windows skins...but i really really like mints color scheme for helena mint 8.
<florence> Now, when I hear of Windows, I'm with Stallman: Either throw the windows out of the computer or throw the computer out the window
<florence> TheAncientGoat: Yes!
<avihay> florence: gnome stays it's own unevloved, unaspiering self, thats what attracting pepole to it
<JuJuBee> I could use some help... I cannot upgrade my laptop from 9.04 to 9.10 or 10.04. When I boot live cd for either, my mouse starts in the upper left corner. As soon as I start moving the mouse (USB connected mouse or trackpad) it jumps right back to the upper left corner. What do I do?
<zus> florence,  haha i have to put windows back on
<florence> zus: Why?
<TheAncientGoat> We need a distro that has a red color scheme...
<florence> TheAncientGoat: There are a lot of red schemes for KDE
<TheAncientGoat> There are?
<TheAncientGoat> But no distro uses them as default :)
<florence> TheAncientGoat: Well, most distros keep up to more conservative designs (like a lot of gray) I personally like it ALL BLACK
<Squeak> I'm partial to a grey and black theme
<Squeak> much gentler on the eyes
<zus> florence,  music. lmms isnt quite working for me...
<TheAncientGoat> florence: In theory, I'd like that too
<florence> zus: You switched an OS because of a media player plugin?!
<zus> florence,  no, i will be dual booting.
<florence> zus: Well, that's relieving...
<zus> florence,  i havent found anything with linux to be better than ableton live and reason..
<zus> florence, my everyday copmuting will be kubuntu OR some KDE based distro
<florence> zus: there's also Mandriva, openSUSE, PCLinuxOS...
<zus> florence, im actually interested in KDE (widgets) and the bug squad
<florence> zus: But the majority is GNOME
<florence> zus: I'm interested in KDE development, learning programming (C++)
<Squeak> well, that's just awesome
<Squeak> wireless on 10.04 works flawlessly, first try
<zus> florence, i was refered to python for a 1st language
<florence> Squeak: I never had a problem on kubuntu (or linux generally), but on Windows it;s a pain (even the audio)
<Squeak> Until now, i'd never tried
<florence> zus: 1. I'm interested specially in KDE, and Qt's native is C++
<Squeak> my home pc which has had linux on it for farking ages, is wired
<Squeak> i've just replaced a dual boot windows/opensolaris install on my work lappy with Kubuntu
<florence> zus: 2. C++ has HUGE code base and a lot of developers and tutorials
<Squeak> now, if I can get the bluetooth working, that will be truly impressive
<zus> florence,  so i should also learn c
<zus> florence,  so i should also learn c++?
<florence> zus: which one?
<zus> florence, typo on the first oops
<florence> Squeak: Hoping for you, KBluetooth!
<florence> zus: what do you know? depends
<zus> florence,  nothing beyond python interpretor and tutorials
<florence> zus: Well, that isn't new - I was the same way for a lot of time
<Squeak> damn
<Squeak> doesn't recognise the adaptor
<florence> zus: Python isn't mature enough (in my humble oppinion)
<florence> Squeak: What a pitty!
<zus> florence,  i really like the look the old lookinglass was going for too bad they discontinued that project
<florence> zus: ???
<zus> one sec...
<florence> zus: Found It!
<florence> zus: In Wikipedia, god bless Jimmy Wales!
<florence> zus: Well, I would like to kick that thing out of my desktop once per every dimension, after having seen the screenshot! (sorry!)
<zus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXv8VlpoK_g.
<florence> zus: But it's Java, a whole desktop environment on virtual machine? Would be slower even than Windows, no?
<zus> florence,  that was the first video i seen for anything linux, i looked around and found  ubuntu, thats why i switched from windows to linux
<florence> zus: please call it GNU/Linux
<florence> zus: http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<zus> florence, since then i learned  ALOT
<florence> zus: Linux is a kernel, which is only a small part of an OS
<florence> zus: Since when?
<Tm_T> florence: it can be called Linux here
<florence> Tm_T: And where it can not?
<zus> florence,  9.04 but when i tried it the wesite had a counter that said 9 days till 9.10
<florence> zus: bet you're installing 9.10 now, hours (I hope) before 10.04 Hehe
<zus> florence,  i have 9.10kde4.4.2 right now
<thegeek0100> Its worth waiting for 10.04
<Ender2070> 10.04 is late
<thegeek0100> not that late.
<thegeek0100> do you recall windows release dates come and go?
<florence> zus: I only started with GNU/Linux from november 2009
<florence> zus: With Kubuntu 9.10
<florence> zus: Actually, I chose it because of it's simularity to Windows, but later I saw GNOME was more similar with it's quick and dirty default apps like the file manager, text editor, calculator, etc...
<florence> schestowitz: Hey, are you the guy behind Techrights, previously BoycottNovell?
<zus> florence,  i still  think of my self a newbie..i still have alot of learning to to
<FloodBotK1> florence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosco_y> Ender2070: when you're on the development team, one day is like five minutes when it is release time
<rosco_y> My take is that they are doing an incredible job
<florence> schestowitz: Hey, are you the guy behind Techrights, previously BoycottNovell?
<Tm_T> florence: he is not here anymore
<florence> Tm_T: oh
<florence> Tm_T: I'm a big fan
<florence> Tm_T: There was a problem with my connection, so I didn't notice
<florence> Tm_T: Thanks
<zus> florence, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE5Ng
<zus> florence,  im going to guess my 6 to 10 weeks  is now going to be delayed for my "ship-it"
<florence> zus: Hey, man! That's bad luck!
<zus> the delay for mail orders though shouldnt be noticeable.
<florence> zus: Yeah, with snail mail!
<florence> zus: But how could they find such a major bug so late?!
<thegeek0100> it looks like kubuntu is posted.
<zus> florence,  i dont know, either its nothing to worry about for most endusers or its that big a deal  well see a final release in a day or two
<thegeek0100> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<thegeek0100> I don't see RC anywhere.
<florence> zus: Ready!!!!
<florence> thegeek0100: Love you man!
<florence> zus: Well, a LOT of users run Ubuntu in dual boot with Windows
<boby> q?
<zus> florence,  may i get a link for it please
<florence> zus: Even More becaue now almost every laptop comes with Win
<zus> opps
<florence> zus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<florence> zus: thank thegeek0100 for that
<florence> zus: He (or she) found it first!!!
<florence> zus: You know which one you need?
<thegeek0100> I just checked. Its he.
<zus> florence,  um, i i386
<zus> thanks thegeek0100
<florence> zus: yep
<florence> zus: the .iso is easiest
<boby> when kubuntu 10.04 will be available for download
<boby> final ver
<florence> boby: NOW!!!
<florence> boby: Yes, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<zus> florence, scroll to the bottom part?
<florence> boby: About a minute ago
<florence> zus:Yep
<florence> zus: Go Ahead: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<thegeek0100> one seeder on the torrent
<thegeek0100> gonna be awhile
<florence> Everybody, 10.04 is ready!
<meyerm> Ha, great :-) - so, can you point me to an up-to-date HOWTO-make-bootable-USB-pendrive-out-of-iso? :-)
<boby> link you gave says 27.04?
<Sbaragnaus> can you post the link to the torrent ?
<xrfang> how to install "restricted drivers" in kubuntu like in ubuntu?
<thegeek0100> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<xrfang> am using ati M200 and the driver is not stable
<thegeek0100> only if you have hardware that needs it.
<boby> why www.kubuntu.org says 1 DAY TO GO?
<Sbaragnaus> rofl sorry , i didn't scroll down enough .. lol
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<zus> florence,   thanks!
<florence> zus: You're welcome!
<boby> this is 2 days old!
<boby> florence?
<florence> boby: No, they wre RC
<florence> *were RC
<florence> boby: (Release Candidate)
<florence> boby: Now it's final
<boby> ware or are RC?
<florence> boby: were
<boby> but 27-04? is da date
<boby> the*
<florence> boby: Yep, but there was a major bug
<florence> boby: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE5Ng
<florence> They haven't up-dated the main page, though
<boby> one more:
<muffin2> Hello
<muffin2> I use kubuntu
<boby> main page
<boby> you say
<muffin2> I use kubuntu on virtualbox.
<boby> why isn't update?
<muffin2> Kubuntu on virtualbox can't recognize my usb drive.
<zus> so this is  officially release?
<florence> boby: www.kubuntu.org
<muffin2> Why is that?
<florence> boby: Not Yet
<boby> why?
<GSF1200S> how do I install a base kde desktop on Ubuntu? I have 10.04 rc installed..
<florence> boby: Well, they're not THAT fast
<florence> GSF1200S: Get Kubuntu it's stable now http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<GSF1200S> Not looking for kubuntu desktop. Actually, does anyone here know if KDE now supports seperate X sessions for dual screens?
<boby> ok tell me this: would be diference between this ver and one that should be relesed today?
<boby> 27-04 and 29-04?
<meyerm> Is there updated information for 10.04 how to create a bootable USB-pendrive from another non-ubuntu Linux?
<florence> GSF1200S: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE
<GSF1200S> florence: I know that haha.. been using ubuntu since edgy ;)
<muffin2> Kubuntu 10.04 is not yet stable.
<GSF1200S> i just dont know all of whats necessary for kde base atm.. im running Xubuntu
<florence> GSF1200S: Then why do you ask that?
<florence> muffin2: It is now
<boby> mayerm: try unetbootin program
<muffin2> florence : ???
<florence> muffin2: Yep, it doesn't say RC anymore
<muffin2> florence : where is it?
<florence> muffin2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<GSF1200S> florence: because I would like to see if KDE 4.4 supports dual head before I install it
<florence> schestowitz: schestowitz: Hey, are you the guy behind Techrights, previously BoycottNovell?
<meyerm> boby: OK, I'll just trt that :)
<TommyThaGun> why is are my Touchpad setting inaccessible in System Settings? I'm trying to disable the tap feature... which I thought I had done before, now I can't because it looks like this: http://j.imagehost.org/view/0071/snapshot1
<florence> GSF1200S: You can try Kubuntu LiveCD
<thegeek0100> I am running a dual head ati on 10.04 rc
<muffin2> florence : Is ubuntu 10.04 stable, too?
<Scunizi> Is there a kde based PDF tool that will allow annotation of PDF's that will actually imbed and print if you want?  Ocular allows annotation but doesn't print what you add.
<florence> muffin2: checking
<TommyThaGun> I'm been on 10.04 for about a month
<Sbaragnaus> hey the iso aren't updated, the torrent are!
<GSF1200S> florence: liveCD will not work for dual screens- Lucid has a bug where I have no console if I kill X
<Sbaragnaus> lol tell that!
<boby> florence is this equal: 27-04 and 29-04?
<boby> versions?
<Sbaragnaus> DATES
<thegeek0100> got it the desk top spread across both monitors.
<florence> buby: Huh?
<florence> boby: Huh?
<Sbaragnaus> it seems like the ISO are the old ones!! the torrent are new files.
<boby> downloadable version has been relesed on 27-04, right?
<boby> 2 days ago
<Sbaragnaus>  kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso            27-Apr-2010 12:50
<Sbaragnaus>  kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso           27-Apr-2010 12:49
<boby> that's what i'm talking about
<boby> it is not 29-04
<Sbaragnaus> i know, i'm telling at other people
<boby> that is not final, I think
<Scunizi> boby: the iso's are being respun because of a bug with dual boot systems and grub..
<Sbaragnaus> i got confused too
<florence> Me too
<boby> now I don't understand anything
<lucitu> why rebuild when there's no change since?
<florence> But the name was kubuntu-10.04-RC*****
<florence> and now there's no RC
<tsimpson> it's not released until it's announced on ubuntu.com
<boby> are they going to relese today anything?
<tsimpson> there are no official ISOs/torrents until then
<tsimpson> today, yes. but not yet
<Sbaragnaus> ok , no torrents too.. ty
<Sbaragnaus> that's more clear
<boby> I think that to
<florence> What a pitty!
<lucitu> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<boby> I think next what they do after final relese is to say it on the main page
<boby> release*
<zus> florence,  so this is the official final release?
<florence> zus: Not sure at all anymore
<boby> I think tere will be big banner when it is final
<tsimpson> it's not released until it's announced on ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> there are no official ISOs/torrents until then
<florence> zus: Nobody released it officially in any way
<boby> agre
<florence> And the one day remaining banner is still there
<florence> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/10.10-countdown/kubuntu_1.png
<zus> florence, im going to then qiut the DL...
<florence> zus: Bye
<boby> what means that picture?
<florence> zus: oh, quit the download?
<boby> final will be tomorow?
<florence> boby: No, it was there yesterday, too
<florence> boby: Should be today
<boby> ok
<boby> do you know when
<zus> florence,  yeah, limited room on my hdd, and i got the RC already,...i guess i can zsync later and waste another cd
<florence> boby: today, if they are not late
<zus> florence, i'd like to however get the torrent and seed,..as a torrent fan to help the communtiy
<florence> zus: Better wait to have it officially released, no one is going to want to download it if it's an RC
<boby> ok, can anybody tell for sure that the final is going to be TODAY?
<Scunizi> boby: no.. it might be.. but it might be tomorrow.
<Scunizi> The ISO'
<boby> well...shi* :(
<Scunizi> boby: here's what I read http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010042901535NWRLUB
<zus> florence,  well, if its in RC and no one wants to DL it, then it would be a faster DL way faster than when the  official..
<zus> florence, and if you can zsync the iso after final then its much faster
<florence> zus: Yeah, but you said you don't have a lot of HDD
<zus> florence,  correct.
<florence> zus: Sorry, I'm not acquainted with this procedure... Could you enlighten me? =)
<florence> zus (zsync)
<zus> florence, i got the  rc on here now, one sec i got  it bookmarked
<zus> florence, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/29/use-zsync-to-update-existing-iso-images/
<florence> zus: Thanks, it's always good to learn something new...
<zus> florence,  your welcome, now i learned that from people who have not steered me wrong in  the 6 months i've use  ubuntu
<boby> ok GRUB was problem
<florence> boby: Yes, that's true
<zus> florence,  but personally  im waiting for the final to zsync... perhaps they used it before and it works
<florence> zus: Don't know
<TheAncientGoat> Guys, if I update while in a live session, do those updates get applied when I install the os, or will I have to re-update?
<florence> TheAncientGoat: They don't
<boby> reupdate
<boby> [   ] kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent   29-Apr-2010 17:24   28K  Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (BitTorrent download)
<boby> 5 minutes ago
<ryann> i'm pretty sure it's RC1
<zus> TheAncientGoat,  if your using a live disc i think your not mounted so the updates wont be applied to a permanent disc
<boby> I dont think so
<Sbaragnaus> lol #ubuntu-release-party is a mess
<boby> there is no RC in the name
<JediMaster> can anyone point me to the 10.04 LTS release ISO for kubuntu? Or does the schedule not quite co-incide with the main ubuntu release?
<TheAncientGoat> Darnit :\
<JediMaster> yes I know ubuntu.com sitll hasn't updated the main site yet
<maxagaz_> my songs stop to be played after each song finishes in amarok, how to change this behaviour ?
<JediMaster> nm, found the kubuntu 10.04 iso on a mirror =)
<tothist_> hy all
<thegeek0100> maxagaz_ mine did to, after making the bad choice of installing gstreamer and setting as the prefered back end. which caused amarok to error when starting, I uninstalled gstreamer and set the back end backto xine. then it magicall started doing continuous play again.
<ryann> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<JediMaster> if anyone is interested: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/lucid/
<r0xz> released?
<JediMaster> yes
<r0xz> yes
<ryann> kubuntu still reads that it's a release candidate
<JediMaster> as does ubuntu.com
<JediMaster> it's released
<zus> florence, hey you still around?
<florence> zus: yep
<vadi01_> someone change the topic please
<vadi01_> its to be download 10.04
<florence> zus: But I'm confused
<maxagaz_> thegeek0100: you mean that I should uninstall libgstreamer0.10-0 and libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 ?
<zus> florence,  me too lol
<maxagaz_> thegeek0100: how to set the back end back to xine ?
<Landgraf_Chel> i read that was found a bag, release be later
<florence> zus: Let's speak of something else while waiting, you mind?
<boby> there is no more "coming soon" picture on ubuntu.com
<boby> :)
<boby> something smells bad here
<florence> zus: Released
<florence> zus: Officially
<zus> florence,  not at all... pm  me so not to flood the channle with offtopics?
<florence> zus: how? new to irc
<muffin2> Wow
<rork> boby: it's allready there :)
<muffin2> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS has been published.
<boby> on the main page?
<florence> zus: quassel says: Network: Kubuntu IRC Channel: ???
<Zhenya> boby: yeah
<Zhenya> boby: actually no
<boby> I see it is not
<zus> florence,  oine sec
<rork> boby: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/lucid/
<boby> I know that
<boby> we were talking about it 20 minutes ago
<boby> but nothing on the main page
<Zhenya> guys i am a n00b but have a question. How does an update like this work for kubunutu. Do we (the users) wait for someone to port everything over or will this just update the backend for us through kpackage?
<jimmy51_> rork: i got the torrent from that link but it's just stalled
<jimmy51_> maybe ISO is the way to go?
<boby> server is going to crash tonight
<boby> :)
<boby> :)
<FloodBotK1> boby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> downloaded fine at 3.4MBit, time to seed
<rork> jimmy51_: I prefer the torrent, just wait until it picks up a couple of connections again
<florence> boby: yes
<zus> florence,  is there another window or tab
<boby> llutz: what did you download?
<llutz> the relevant isos
<vadi01_> Riddell: pls change topic
<vadi01_> we need to be updated :)
<boby> UBUNTU has been relesed
<boby> KUBUNTU TO
<llutz> kubuntu too
<boby> yessssssssss
<boby> finaly
<rork> jimmy51_: as long as you still see seeders and leechers it should be fine, you can try the ISO if you want to
<llutz> so go, get your systems crashed
<jimmy51_> rork:  it's showing 0 and 0.  i'll go ISO :)
<rork> jimmy51_: ok, if you've got the iso you can actually copy it over the part you've downloaded and still seed
<muffin2> Which one is better between ubuntu and kubuntu 10.04 versions?
<boby> muffin it is diference between gnome and kde
<boby> better is what you like more
 * Oxymoron loves the new feature when press ctr+alt+del <3
<tek__> tease! on the kubuntu site it says click download above to get 10.04, and on the actual download page it only lists 9.10 :(
<es5nhc> Hello all. On Kubuntu Karmic, I can see Lucid Lynx in kpackagekit, but when I press "Upgrade" it says that upgrade ended with error code -1. What could be the issue?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines
<marko> hi all
<marko> Is the 10.04 release available at www.kubuntu.org free of grub2 bug noticed in RC release?
<tsimpson> which bug?
<rork> marko: afaik not, but after you update it and restart it is
<tek__> the main page shows 10.04 is available for download, however the download page still only has 9.10 listed
<marko> you can manually type the link :)
<marc-andre> tek__: actualize your page, i'm downloading 10.004
<marko> tsimpson, I was reffering to this one: http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-04-29-015-35-NW-RL-UB
<tek__> actualize eh? ive refreshed with no luck
<marc-andre> tek__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE SC 4.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Seed: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR
<tsimpson> torrent links in the topic
<tek__> ty
<tsimpson> marko: yes fixed in the ISO
<marko> cool, on my way to DL it via torrent
<marko> thx
<pookito> guys, I am having such a hard time finding kubuntu 10.04 torrent.  Can someone send me a link to the torrent?
<tek__> 2megs a sec from the server, thought it would be packed, nice
<tsimpson> pookito: it's in the topic
<tsimpson> see the "Seed:" section
<pookito> Seed:
<tsimpson> type '/topic'
<crashev> Kubuntu 10.04 lts lucid lynx is out
<tsimpson> without quotes
<moderndayzero> quick question,when i open up synaptics i get this error "Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)" anyone know how to fix this?
<pookito> Thanks
<zus> the web site  only gives me the  9.10 download  haha
<pookito> tsimpson: do you have the link for UNR as well?
<zus> please some one help me with a i386 link for kubuntu 10.4
<tsimpson> pookito: try http://ubuntu.bitmind.hu/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<pookito> thanks
<tsimpson> zus: see the topic, there are torrents
<tek__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/ this was helpful for me
<pookito> Thanks dude
<tsimpson> cdimage will soon grind to a halt
<tsimpson> as will releases.
<tek__> im downloading 2megs a sec from there atm
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE SC 4.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD
<zus> Tsimpson, i also on a desktop, wich topics
<tsimpson> both the x86 and amd64 links are for desktop installs
<buckfast> what is new in 10.04?
<moderndayzero> quick question,when i open up synaptics i get this error "Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)" anyone know how to fix this?
<rork> moderndayzero: open /etc/apt/sources.list what's on that line?
<James147> moderndayzero: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list   :)
<bentkus> hey dudes
<bentkus> whats up with the torrents
<bentkus> sooo sloow
<bentkus> ;D
<FloodBotK1> bentkus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentkus> I want to seed but cant get downloading anything
<bentkus> That would be a little bit unefficient if i would pastebin my questino xD
<James147> bentkus: probally because there arnt many seeds yet
<zus> why does the site  when clicking on get kubuntu offer  9.10?
<bentkus> cant understand why kubuntu is not as popular as gnome
<James147> zus: my guess is that they are in the middle of updateing the site
<bentkus> em ubuntu
<bentkus> i mean gnome is like for stupid people
<bentkus> it cant be that the bigger part of the world is stupid
<bentkus> ;D
<buckfast> have you guys upgraded yet?
<zus> hi James147  lol didnt think of it that way,...
<rork> bentkus: face it, it is
<bentkus> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/
<zus> paitience  is not my strong suit
<bentkus> are they already final versions?
<bentkus> uuu that upload hurts my hdd performance
<James147> !pm | moderndayzero
<ubottu> moderndayzero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bentkus> lol xubuntu site is even down
<James147> <moderndayzero> i use gksudo right ? to get to the source list
<James147> kubuntu uses "kdesudo" instead of gksudo,
<nbnds> can someone tell me how i can change the background/style of the taskbar?
<James147> moderndayzero: "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" should open it
<James147> nbnds: what version of kde?
<nbnds> james147: 4.4.2
<buckfast> not much information on the site about what the upgrade features
<James147> nbnds: System settings > Appearence > Style > Workspace ... selecte the style you like to click "get new themes" to download more
<James147> buckfast: give it some time i think they are still updating the site
<moderndayzero> cant kdesudo is noot installed
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkO
<James147> moderndayzero: are you using kde or gnome?
<nbnds> james147: ah, thanks, i would have searched for ages
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD
<James147> nbnds: I spend way to long looking at the config options :D
<moderndayzero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424749/
<James147> moderndayzero: umm... what was the error again?
<moderndayzero> Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<James147> moderndayzero: ok.... there is no line 54 :S ... you did copy the entire file? (just checking)
<moderndayzero> ill check
<francisco_t> Hi, What is the difference between kubuntu CD and DVD?
<moderndayzero> no that it
<James147> francisco_t: the dvd has more packages on it so you can install more from the dvd (is intended for installiong on a computer with a slow connection to the internet)
<James147> francisco_t: if the mechiene you are downloading the image on is the one your installing it on (or has the same connection speed) the dvd makes no sence :)
<James147> moderndayzero: can you run "sudo aptitude update" and see if that works :)
<francisco_t> ok, thanks James147
<moderndayzero> ill try again but i think i did that and it did nor
<moderndayzero> nope all i get is this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/424758/
<James147> moderndayzero: :S you could try adding a new line to the bottom of the file (a blank one) save and try it again
<moderndayzero> just add a space?
<James147> moderndayzero: a blank line will do (just hit enter at the end of line 53)
<moderndayzero> it wont let me save
<James147> moderndayzero: did you open it as root?
<moderndayzero> oop no 1 sec
<seicherlbob> Hi guys! I dont know if anybody else has mentioned this before, but the torrent links on the kubuntu download page still referre to version 9.10
<moderndayzero> ok its saved
<James147> moderndayzero: try running "sudo aptitude update" again
<moderndayzero> same error
<James147> seicherlbob: same here, my guess is they are in the middle of updating the site
<xcfdj> I think there still one day left seicherlbob
<seicherlbob> ok. i just started my desktop and got the info that it's here.
<seicherlbob> no.
<seicherlbob> xcfdj: its already downloading
<Scunizi> How do I file a bug report against ktimetracker in Kontact?
<seicherlbob> James147: but the torrent files are acessible if you guess the path yourself ;)
<rork> !bugs | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xcfdj> i take it back ...
<xcfdj> lol
<xcfdj> it IS out
<seicherlbob> LTS!
<seicherlbob> I hope they fixed some bugs since RC. My Kontact is crashing on startup, so i couldnt read mails anymore (on my laptop).
<zus> anyone know  ktorrent? whats it mean under seeder 15(23)? whats the  23 mean
<James147> moderndayzero: sorry not sure whats going on, the file looks fine to me but I might be missing somehitng :(
<seicherlbob> zus: good question. I'd like to know that too.
<rafa_> zus: you're connected to 15 of the 23 available peers
<James147> zus: I think it means the number of seeds connected (total)
<moderndayzero> im running 10.4 if that matters
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: whats your problem?
<James147> moderndayzero: 10.04 :)
<zus> would that be 12 of (23) seeders that makes more sense? and  how can i connect to more?
<moderndayzero> when i open up synaptics i get this error "Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)" anyone know how to fix this?
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: can you pastebin
<seicherlbob> ... the file
<James147> seicherlbob: ^^ but he has no line 54 and the rest of the file looks fine to me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/424749/)
<Sbaragnaus> in the kubuntu download page  the torrent download links are still of the 9.10
<seicherlbob> Sbaragnaus: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/desktop/
<Sbaragnaus> i know
<seicherlbob> Sbaragnaus: I had the same "problem" ;)
<Sbaragnaus> i'm already dwling the torrent
<seicherlbob> me 2
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: did you ever change the file?
<James147> Sbaragnaus: I think they are just taking some time to update the site
<ratdog> intalled latest KDE i cannot get to my login screen
<moderndayzero> well im not sure
<Sbaragnaus> i'm only saying that until it will not be updated a lot of people will flood the http server
<James147> seicherlbob: I told him to add a new line (blank) but it made no difference
<Sbaragnaus> and another lot of people will download the old one lol
<rafa_> is it worth it to upgrade my kubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04?
<moderndayzero> im new to linux as is so i may have.
<rafa_> should I have any complications?
<moderndayzero> i was getting all my emus on here so i can play my games and thats when i had a problem
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: try to enter an empty line at the end (with sudo nano /etc/...)
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: so it worked before?
<James147> rafa_: there is always the possibillity of something going wrong, but its not normally that high. I suggest backing up your data and upgrading (its usually best to keep uptodate)
<moderndayzero> yes
<rafa_> James147: thanks
<rafa_> I'll do that
<ratdog> intalled latest KDE 4.4.2 karmic, i cannot get to my login screen
<James147> rafa_: you might want to wait a few days as alot of ppl will be downloading it now
<ratdog> oops
<rafa_> James147: ok
<James147> rafa_: so downloads might be slow and any problems with the upgrade will be revieled
<seicherlbob> rafa_: or if you are unsure, wait a coulpe of days and check some blogs or forums if anyone complains.
<ratdog> i upgraded to the latest KDE 4.4.2 im using karmic, i cannot get to my login screen..?
<rafa_> James147: seicherlbob: yea, I'm better of waiting
<rafa_> thanks
<seicherlbob> rafa_: ;)
<moderndayzero> and i did the empty line and got the same error
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: still on the same line?
<moderndayzero> yes
<vivek_> ratdog: cant get to the login screeen.. please elabaorate.. i had a similar prob.. could help you
<ratdog> vivek_ it boots i can login in to plain text Linux but no GUI
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: it may sound weird, but delete the last line (#53) and type it again manually (no copy/paste). maybe some metacharacter breaks it.
<James147> ratdog: loginto the the terminal and try "sudo service kdm start"
<ratdog> im not in terminal thnx
<ratdog> oops
<ratdog> thnx
<yofel> moderndayzero: odd, the sources.list that you pasted was yours?
<moderndayzero> yes
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: or just comment it out (put a # at the beginning). Then try to apt-get update.
<yofel> moderndayzero: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<seicherlbob> yofel: good point.
<moderndayzero> yes
<moderndayzero> 3 of them
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: can you pastebin them too?
<moderndayzero> ok 1 sec
<ratdog> k, i go give it a whorl
<seicherlbob> James147: I think he didnt get it right
<James147> seicherlbob: :S
<mhofmann> is anybody from the "official" kubuntu team here?
<moderndayzero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424771/ is the 1st file in list.d folder
<gullfox> guten abend
<seicherlbob> James147: oh, i need to practise my english: "give it a whorl"="give it a try" - my mistake
<gullfox> hm german ?
<mhofmann> gullfox: guten abend!
<James147> seicherlbob: so do i :D
<gullfox> es scheint hir ein engl. irc zu sein
<seicherlbob> gullfox: ja, aber geh bitte nach #kubuntu-de
<moderndayzero> 1nd file http://paste.ubuntu.com/424773/
<moderndayzero> 2nd*
<rork> !de /] gullfox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rork> !de  | gullfox
<ubottu> gullfox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gullfox> dabke für die weitern infos
<moderndayzero> and the 3rd file http://paste.ubuntu.com/424775/
<mhofmann> JFYI: the bittorrent-links on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download still point to torrents for karmic. someone might want to change this...
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: i didnt get the 2nd
<moderndayzero> 2nd file http://paste.ubuntu.com/424773/
<moderndayzero> i tried the # but didnot work
<yofel> moderndayzero: you have a file twice?
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: that was the first again... the other one ;)
<thegeek0100> OK wish me luck I ready to do a clean install on kubuntu lucid final.
<James147> thegeek0100: Good luck :)
<seicherlbob> thegeek0100: I'm with you. good luck
<moderndayzero> 1st  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424771/
<moderndayzero> 2nd  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424773/
<moderndayzero> 3rd  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424775/
<James147> moderndayzero: what are they called?
<moderndayzero> the names of them are where who posted the paste should be
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: 424773/ and 424771/ are identical?
<moderndayzero> the cairo one has 2 files 1 of them .list and the other is .list.save
<James147> moderndayzero: cairo-dock-team-ppa-lucid  cairo-dock-team-ppa-lucid.list   and lucid-partner  ??
<moderndayzero> yep
<moderndayzero> those 3
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: move the files out of that directory and try again. if one of them cracks apt, this should work
<moderndayzero> i moved them all to my desktop and deleted the ones in that folder and still a no go
<seicherlbob> hmmm
<moderndayzero> bah worse comes to worse i could just install for the 7th time again :!
<moderndayzero> it happened while i was getting a psx EMU
<moderndayzero> or should say after
<James147> moderndayzero:  :S  if you do choose to reinstall i suggest createing 2 partitions, one fore / and one for /home   so if you neeed to reinstall again you can keep all your user settings
<tek__> gl all, off to install
<thht> my kubuntu splash screen is ugly(only 16 colours), is this the default setting?
<moderndayzero> well ii guess ill reinstall then
<rork> moderndayzero: I'm wondering what others think but
<moderndayzero> got me
<rork> moderndayzero: could you try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt` this should reset your sources.list
<moderndayzero> nope
<thht> i would change settings myself, just dont know where to start :(
<James147> thht: you can try other splash screens (system settings > appearnce > splash screen) not sure what to do if they all do taht though
<thht> James147: i will look into it
<thht> James147: no thats the kde splash i mean the kubuntu startup splash(boot-splash)
<James147> moderndayzero: if you going to reinstall anyway you could attempt some more distructive commands first :)  (always fun to see what happens on systems that are going to be wiped)
<moderndayzero> ok
<James147> moderndayzero: would back up your data first
<seicherlbob> James147: hehe
<moderndayzero> it is all on dvd-rs
<moderndayzero> there isnt anything on the laptop
<thht> James147: if i use the ubuntu-splash(boot-splash :) ) everything looks fine colourwise, not so with kubuntu
<Daughain> ANyone have any problems with the 10.04 upgr?ade
<James147> moderndayzero: try "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" (to make sure they are no longer in there)
<moderndayzero> i was going to have it all set up befor i sent all my isos and roms over
<James147> thht: you can try to download some more splash screen and see if they work, you might find one you like more :)
<moderndayzero> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/': Is a directory
<James147> moderndayzero: dont forget the *
<moderndayzero> same
<James147> moderndayzero: * will patch all files and folders inside the directory and not delete the directory its self
<James147> moderndayzero: o well :) probally empty then
<James147> moderndayzero:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  sould conferm that
<moderndayzero> ok i put those files back in that folder
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<seicherlbob> sorry James147
<moderndayzero> ok
 * James147 wonders what happens if you rm -r /etc/apt/* ... he goes off to try it :)  (dont try it if you dont want your system to break)
<seicherlbob> lol
 * James147 gets lots of W: Unable to read /etc/apt/sources.list - FileExists (2: No such file or directory) :D
<seicherlbob> wtf?
<James147> seicherlbob: after running sudo aptitude update that is :)
<seicherlbob> hehe
<James147> heh, runnig dpkg-reconfigure apt onle brought back trusted.gpg
<seicherlbob> James147: You get my personal "Dont try this at home" award
<moderndayzero> so i should go and reinstall now?
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: sometimes its easier to reinstall than to fix it...
<James147> moderndayzero: if you want, but I would take this time to learn more about the linux system as it wont matter if you break anything :)
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: dont you have any USB devices to backup some data?
<moderndayzero> ok  then and thankyou.
<James147> moderndayzero: (always after backups of course)
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: If you are new to linux, you should do what James147 said.
<moderndayzero> yes i do but its not enough to back up over 40,000+ games lol
<moderndayzero> i need to get an external
<seicherlbob> moderndayzero: Atari? Amiga? DOS?
<moderndayzero> all of the consoles
<seicherlbob> hehe, nice
 * James147 cant find the comman to regenerate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seicherlbob> James147: didnt you make a backup?
<James147> seicherlbob: nop :D  going to wipe and install lucid over the next few days so i have time to break this system as much as possible
<seicherlbob> lol
<James147> seicherlbob: would still be nice to know if there is a way to regenerate sources.list though
<seicherlbob> James147: try http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<James147> seicherlbob: was hoping for a local method :S but o well
<James147> seicherlbob: heh, think kpackagekit might be doing it :S
<seicherlbob> oh... really?
<seicherlbob> cool
<James147> seicherlbob: well, i reenabled the sources in it and clicked ok... now it seems to be stuck on downloading additional packages 0% :S
<seicherlbob> well, i dont like kpackagekid that much
<seicherlbob> i preferred adept
<seicherlbob> was more solid to me
<James147> seicherlbob: well it recreated it with 2 lines :S
<seicherlbob> James147: ok... not that much
<billybobbigdong> how large should my root and /home partitin be if working with say a 160 gig drive? (first time installing this way)
<James147> seicherlbob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424793/  :S
<James147> billybobbigdong: i tend to go for 10gig (with a seprate /home) only recently filled it though so now i think i would go for 15-20gig
<seicherlbob> billybobbigdong: you could make it 50:50 - but it depends on what you are doing. more personal files (bigger /home) or more applications and stuff (bigger /)
<billybobbigdong> i see
<billybobbigdong> thanks
<James147> seicherlbob: although applications dont tend to take up 'that' much, i have lots of development libarays, alll of kde games and serval other stuff and barly scrape 10gig for /
<seicherlbob> James147: well, you could put some stuff at /var like temporary virtual machines... I now have a 400GB drive, so i put 100G for /, 200 for home and left 100 unpartitioned for whatever may come
<billybobbigdong> i download large files many at a time, (usenet) and i typically do that in the /home/Downloads folder .. wonder if i should stick to a solid partition or relocate the downloads folder and make a smaller home partition
<James147> seicherlbob: you can also have a seperate patition for /var if you put lots of things in there
<seicherlbob> James147: as i said, i depends on personal preference, what you want to do with the computer and what your experiences told you.
<seicherlbob> James147: but you need space to put it somewhere ;)
<billybobbigdong> how helpful is the /home partition, ive never installed this way or experienced its benefit
<Tm_T> billybobbigdong: 20 GiB / and rest for home? adjust as your likings from there
<James147> billybobbigdong: I find it invaluble for reinstalling my system as it dosnt have to be wiped so i keep all my settings/data
<Tm_T> billybobbigdong: oh, and you like to have some swap too
<seicherlbob> billybobbigdong: if you have a separate /home you can reinstall the whole system and have your files and settings back
<billybobbigdong> haha yes, planned on swap
<James147> billybobbigdong: i have taken to swap files now, so i can change their size if i want to easaly :)
 * seicherlbob needs more seeder for lucid desktop-amd64
 * James147 is currently on 45% for lucid 64 but will seed for a few days after
 * seicherlbob is on 51 %, planning to seed a bit aswell
<seicherlbob> has anyone tried the beta and RC?
<James147> seicherlbob: i have on my netbook, seemed fine on them
<robinking623> i have lost my power manager icon on the taskbar, so how can i get it back?
<seicherlbob> James147: on both, the Networkmanager stopped working after some uses ("unmanaged"), on Beta i lost the laptops keyboard and mouse (USB was working), and the RC crashes (freeze, only mouse cursor reacts) and Kontact didnt start anymore (SegFault).
<jimmy51_> when i click to upgrade to Lucid, i get an error 127 from the package manager.  whats' that mean?
<seicherlbob> jimmy51_: maybe this helps: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108676.0
<James147> robinking623: right click on the panel > [panel options >] add widgets -- find the battery widget and drag it back
<James147> robinking623: or (on kde 4.4.x) right click systray > system tray settings > Plasma widgets -- check battery monitor  (this will make it appear in the system tray rather then the panel)
<robinking623> James147: really, i thought that is not the power mananger......
<robinking623> James147: shame on me......
<seicherlbob> ;)
<James147> robinking623: its the only "power" related widget I know of :)
<Oxymoron> Which of this backup systems is best regarding to you guys and girls? Back in time, rdiff-backup, luckybackup, Konserve or grsync?
<skierpage> Twice now zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso has ended with  'Bad line - not a zsync file? "" '.  Anyone else seeing this?  Where can I report it?
<James147> Oxymoron: depends on what you need :)
<Oxymoron> James147: I need a good freaking backup system that works on the fly and always backup my system with crontab and rsync automaticly.
<billybobbigdong> ext4 for both root and home?
<Oxymoron> James147: Nice GUI as well :) If you have tip of another backup system, please give me the name of it ;)
<robinking623> James147: thx a lot
<robinking623> Oxymoron: luckybackup
<skierpage> md5sum reports a different checksum than in MD5SUMS, so the zsync error is not a false alarm.
<robinking623> Oxymoron: or synkron
<Oxymoron> robinking623: Last time I used luckybackup if I removed one file in my backup folder it re-added it again? :D LOL on that xD
<billybobbigdong> joy 10.04 installed just dissappeared while creating my partitions
<skierpage> If no one here uses zsync, is there an IRC channel for admins of releases.ubuntu.com ?
<billybobbigdong> installer*
<Oxymoron> robinking623: Hmm synkron? :)
<James147> Oxymoron: do you mean you removed the file from the directoy you where backing up, or your backedup directoy?
<robinking623> Oxymoron: yes, but i have to say, the autor forgot to give a thread to the gui. that means, if you start the action, the gui will lost his function. and then you have to wait for a 2 or 3 minutes.
<Oxymoron> James147: My directory I have backed up xD THat freaking annoying, I dont want the backup app to restore deleted files directly after I remove them :D
 * seicherlbob is on 98 % and excited!
<Oxymoron> robinking623: Lol that sucks :D I think back in time is the best one ;)
<robinking623> Oxymoron: but synkron is really powerful tools just like goodsync under windows
 * Oxymoron is going into reboot into liveCD todo a clean isntall of his desktop :)
 * James147 is only 66.8% :(
<billybobbigdong> sorry for the newb questions .. my root partition should be ext4 primary and my /home etc primary or logical?
<robinking623> billybobbigdong: i use primary
<billybobbigdong> for /home partition?
<James147> billybobbigdong: dosnt really matter between primaray or logical if your not going to have more then 4 partition you need a logical partition if you need more the 4 partitions
<robinking623> billybobbigdong: also
<seicherlbob> skierpage: just finished via torrents and mine is fine
<saintly> hey hey HEY
<saintly> ;)
<Se7en> hullo
<James147> billybobbigdong: and ext4 'should' be fine, i havent had any problems with it so far, but ext3 is alot more mature
<billybobbigdong> i see, thank you all
<robinking623> James147: have you ever suffered the problem with usb disk?
<skierpage> seicherlbob , Good to know, so the .iso is OK but the .zsync file probably is corrupt.
<seicherlbob> skierpage: possibly. i dont know zsync
<skierpage> I mentioned this .zsync problem in #ubuntu-website, no response yet.  I guess I'll file a bug.
<robinking623> James147: i try to remove it, but it tells me i can not remove it, because other program is running it
<James147> billybobbigdong: for your information: logical partitions are only used to extend the number of disk partitions past 4 (you can only have 4 primarary partions)
<billybobbigdong> gotcha,
<mvk> is lts released?!?!?! is it is it?
<James147> robinking623: what problems with usb? (i tend to use fat for usb because of dam windows not liking ext and i aint using ntfs on them)
<skierpage> seicherlbob  FYI the idea of zsync is if you already have a local file that's "close" to the new one (e.g. you rename your release candidate .iso to final), then zsync will only download the changed parts.
<seicherlbob> mvk: .... yes! oh - wait - sure? yes!
<mvk> it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wohooooooooooooooooooooooo! oh yeah!!!!
 * robinking623 then i have "device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<mvk> awsome!
<billybobbigdong> second time the installer has told me "The ext4 file system creating in partition #1 of ...... failed may be my raid .,. the dots it lists my raid control and stripe0
<robinking623> James147: device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HA
 * mvk dances trough channel :D
<mvk> woohoee
<James147> robinking623: not had that, but i dont have an ext4 usb stick :S
 * James147 is tempted to make one to test it...
<robinking623> James147: i am using ntfs too
<James147> robinking623: im not ^^ i use fat32 for usbs :S dont like ntfs
<seicherlbob> James147: remember what happend when you last thought about "trying" something... like 10 minutes ago or so
<James147> seicherlbob:  :D apt seems fine now
<seicherlbob> hehe
<James147> seicherlbob: anyway, this test is much less dangrous.... i only have the risk of accdently formatting my data partition and losing all my coursework :D
<robinking623> James147: that is the same problem like me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393002
<seicherlbob> James147: well if thats all... go for it!
<robinking623> James147: so every time i have to sudo umount
<James147> robinking623: thats why i try to avoid ntfs on linux :S they dont play well
<seicherlbob> James147: but if you have to cooperate with a dualboot windows, its better than FAT
<robinking623> James147: hmm.....
<robinking623> James147: i have to use ntfs for my gf. she is running windows 7
<James147> seicherlbob: yeah, but for usbdrives i dont find it matters too much
<James147> seicherlbob: and for internals i dont tend to unmount them :S
<seicherlbob> James147: oh. right. we are still talking about usb drives. right. I would use FAT than, because it works everywhere
<James147> seicherlbob: external hdd are the only problem
<seicherlbob> James147: unmount? why not? ;D
<James147> seicherlbob: if its a data partition then there isnt much point in unmounting it, if its not then there isnt much point in mounting it :)
<pinheiro__> Riddell:  congrats one the marketing material logo and everything
<pinheiro__> I like it alot
<pinheiro__> consistent KDE meets Ubuntu
<bommel> hello, small question: is it possible to transform my RC Version into the final LTS version? (by adding sources?)
<James147> robinking623: but anyway, i am affraid i do not know a way for it to behave nicly sorry :(
<James147> bommel: yes, jsut upgrade
<robinking623> James147: but my usb disk is already fat32
<bommel> realy?
<bommel> cool!
<James147> robinking623: then there is no problem :S
<robinking623> James147: thx any way
<robinking623> James147: no. i can not umount though the gui
<James147> robinking623: or are you having issues with fat not unbmounting?
<James147> robinking623: sorry, i assumed it was ntfs :S
 * seicherlbob is off for installation
<robinking623> James147: i dont think so, because i have no this problem under kde 4.3
<robinking623> James147: after i used kde 4.4, it happened
<James147> robinking623: i have no problems with mounting fat and unmounting it in kde :S
<bommel> will my system become slower when adding the official ubuntu-desktop package?
<robinking623> James147: so maybe i have to reinstall it...
<robinking623> James147: upgrade brings always some problems
<James147> robinking623: not sure... might help, might not
<Riddell> thanks pinheiro__
<James147> robinking623: if your still on karmic then i would suggest a clean install for lucid
<robinking623> James147: i have already used lucid for 3 days
<robinking623> James147: XD
<robinking623> James147: I can wait for it, i need kde 4.4 to set my stupid middle mouse wheel
<James147> bommel: souldnt become too much slower on a faster system i dont think you will notice any difference
<robinking623> James147: it makes always random paste
<James147> robinking623: kde 4.4 was on karmic throughthe backports :)
<robinking623> James147: right
<James147> robinking623: I would suggest trying a livecd before a fresh install then
<bommel> ok thank you
<James147> robinking623: if it dosnt work in the live cd i dont think a fresh install would help
<robinking623> James147: ok, nice idea, i will make a live usb
<turbopirate> hi, are there any built in programs that can give me some basic info about the pc? ram, processor, etc?
<robinking623> James147: thx
<robinking623> turbopirate: lshw
<turbopirate> on kubuntu 9.1
<turbopirate> robinking623: thanks man!
<robinking623> turbopirate: you re welcome
<James147> turbopirate: not sure about a gui application to do it (although i think kde-apps.org has one but you might need to compile it)
<turbopirate> James147: gui isn't needed, just needed the raw info on this computer, as it's a recycled laptop i have no idea what's running on :P
<James147> turbopirate: :) free will give you info about ram  lspci  about pci cards   lshw about lots of things
<James147> turbopirate: o and lsusb  about usb :)
<turbopirate> James147: thanks :)
<James147> turbopirate: lscpu   and you can look in /proc for other information :)
<turbopirate> lol it's got 313 mb ram and 700 mhz processor
<turbopirate> not exactly state-of-the-art
<ubuntu___> Why isnt Konversation default instead of Quassel? :S
<turbopirate> wait what
<seicherlbob-inst> turbopirate: makes a great router/firewall and even a litte webserver
<James147> turbopirate: heh, i think it beats my phone :)
<seicherlbob-inst> turbopirate: maybe you make it a mp3 streaming client
<turbopirate> seicherlbob-inst: already got an ever older computer set up as webserver xD
<turbopirate> even*
<seicherlbob-inst> lol, ok
<turbopirate> i've actually ordered a SmartQ 5
<turbopirate> which is a little ubuntu tablet
 * ubuntu___ really loves the NEW installer for *buntu, new font, logo and soon everything looks amazing. Now its just grub grub-gfx thing :P
<turbopirate> and it's got a 700 mhz processor underclocked to 667 mhz for battery, so it's basically more powerful than this piece of poo
 * Oxymoron really loves the NEW installer for *buntu, new font, logo and soon everything looks amazing. Now its just grub grub-gfx thing :P
<bigbrovar> sup peeple .. I have to say kubuntu lucid is a solid release keeping it pure kde googness.. although I have to say there arent much diff between RC and final release since i got very few updates today
<bigbrovar> infact non at all
<bigbrovar> does anyone run kubuntu on HP Envy am thinking of getting it as my new laptop and i would like to know if it has any compatibility issues with linux kubuntu in particular
<James147> bigbrovar: i wouldnt excpet there to be 'that' big a difference since there should only be a few bugfixes as it is a release candidate....
<turbopirate> *-memory - size: 320MiB - capacity: 1GiB
<turbopirate> wat
<James147> turbopirate: running what>?
<turbopirate> 1 gb is the max i can have on this?
<turbopirate> kubuntu 9.1
<James147> turbopirate: i mean what command
<turbopirate> oh
<turbopirate> lshw
<seicherlbob-inst> he guys, can i update from 9.04 directly to 10.4?
<bigbrovar> James147: yeah tot as much.. although its an anti climax to think I have been using Lucid for like a week now hehe
<Tm_T> seicherlbob-inst: no, that's not supported
<bigbrovar> seicherlbob-inst: you should, as 9.04 is still supported. although I have never upgraded before in close to 3 years of using linux ..
<seicherlbob-inst> Tm_T: thanks
<James147> seicherlbob-inst: i think you should be able to upgrade to 9.10 then to 10.04 though
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: really? I tot jaunty is still supported.. oh he would have to upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: Jaunty is supported, yes, but upgrade from it to Lucid is not
<seicherlbob-inst> James147: actually its not me, it was someone at #kubuntu-de
<seicherlbob-inst> but thanks anyway!!
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: yeah I figured that just now
 * ||arifaX loves lucic on his acer aspire 1810t
<pattycakez> hello, I've already asked this question, but I'm still skeptical, I updated my system from 9.10 to the 10.04 rc before today, when I checked my updates for today, the manager said that my system was up-to-date.  Is my system really up to date, or am I still using the rc?
<Tm_T> pattycakez: it's uptodate
<pattycakez> alright, thanks, I just thought that this would imply that the rc is the actual release version
<James147> pattycakez: if you upgraded to lucid (alpha beta rc or anyhting) and your system is uptodate your are on the latest version
<pucko-> how is this firefox integration supposed to work in lucid? I still don't have the kde file dialogs after upgrading.
<James147> pattycakez: it probally means there arnt many changes from your rc version to the final
<pattycakez> thank you james147
<pucko-> oh, I just read the release announcement. got it.
<James147> well kubuntu.org has updated to include 10.04 :)
<oxymoron> James147: :)
<oxymoron> James147: Seriously, I love *buntu now. NOW it finally works PERFECT and plymouth actually work smoothly with my nvidia card and boot fast as hell, must have been under 10 seconds
<thegeek0100> yippy! clean install and booted back up.
<James147> oxymoron: it have been getting better all the time :) pity my boot time on my netbook is still in about 30secs :(
 * oxymoron love love love love Kubuntu and the video output bug solved finally and more things as well :P
<thegeek0100> agreed..
<oxymoron> James147: Yes, but now its finally usable in full time and Winblows and Apple hardjobs can really go to hell and kiss each others ass :D
<James147> oxymoron: and on my desktop it takes about 10secs from button press till i hear the "beep"... dosnt really give kubuntu a fair chance for a fast boot :S
<oxymoron> James147: I was running Lucid stable for some minutes ago but didnt work well, so I did clean install as I did last time and then all things work. That thing need to be solved, when you dist-upgrade from like Karmic to Lucid, packages breakes and things bug.
<James147> oxymoron: dont tend to do dist upgrades i usually jsut wipe :)
<oxymoron> James147: Yeah, I will wipe the shit off next time. One bad thing, I choosed my home folder on another partition but fstab didnt add it for me :S
<James147> oxymoron: wierd, it ahs always done it for me (i always use manual partitions though)
<oxymoron> James147: I always use manual as well, I choosed /home on /sda2 and / on /sdc2, I didnt format /sda2 though. Seems like it has to be formatted to be added to fstab :P Well I can add it myself, not that hard :P
<buckfast> what exactly is 'moodbar' in amarok?
<James147> oxymoron: it should need to be formatted, i never format my /home and its always been added
<James147> oxymoron: not sure why it did that with you :S
<buckfast> the seekbar in amarok is always the same, no matter if i have it enabled or disabled
<James147> buckfast: I think it attempts to give a "mood" to each song depending on the song and you can select a type of mood you wish to listen to (or at least thats what I thyink it should do but i havnt tryed it yet)
<oxymoron> James147: Yes really weird I must say, I should have formatted it I think :P Then I wonder why on earth my NTFS volumes isnt added to fstab but is mounted anyway? :S
<James147> oxymoron: :S only reason i can think the ntfs isnt in fstab and is mounted is that you clicked on it in dolphin or the device manager
<oxymoron> James147: On the installation process or after it? :P
<James147> oxymoron: after
<James147> oxymoron: i would think : boot-ntfs unmounted --- clicked on it in dolphin-dolphin mounted it... but thats onyl a guess
<oxymoron> James147: I have clicked on them in Dolphin yes, but they werent added anyway :P
<oxymoron> "No valid partition found on disk"? :S Eh why on earth does Partitionmanager says that? :S I even have the disk mounted succesfully on my system :D
<James147> oxymoron: unmount the disk :)
<oxymoron> James147: Why so? :S
<James147> oxymoron: you should try to reformat mounted filesystems
<James147> oxymoron: so my guess would be that partitionmanager is guarding agienst that
<oxymoron> James147: I will NOT reformat them, they are newly formatted.
<billybobbigdong> do i need the alternate install disk to do software raid?
<James147> oxymoron: then why do you need partition manager?
<oxymoron> James147: No partitionmanager found the other partitions that is mounted. It says invalid partition table on ONE of them, but the table is NOT invalid.
<oxymoron> James147: Well, I use it to check some things on my drives sometimes.
<James147> oxymoron: hmm
<lovre> hi all
<billybobbigdong> do i need the alternate install disk to do software raid?
<James147> oxymoron: not sure, you could try fdisk and see what that says (commanlind partitioner)
<lovre> i have made some changes to /etc/modules, can i reload this without restarting the computer?
<oxymoron> James147: Fdisk and which options?
<James147> oxymoron: sudo fdisk /dev/sdXX    then press p to print the partition talbes
<James147> oxymoron: sorry, /dev/sdX  (not XX)  replacing x with teh disk drive letter
<James147> oxymoron: you can press q to quit without making any changes
<oxymoron> James147: It says, partiions in table isnt in order wtf? :S
<James147> oxymoron: :S no clue
<James147> oxymoron: i would think somehitngs wrong with your aprtitions, i suggest backing up the data thats on them :S
<oxymoron> James147: It says partition one overlap partition 3 :O And then I ONLY have one single partition on it xD
<James147> oxymoron: O_o  somehting is wrong there
<James147> oxymoron: again i suggest a backup of the data, then if it where me i would refomat the drive
<oxymoron> James147: I dont have enough store to backup that drive, its 500 GB and used all of it :D And yes something is wrong with sectors with start and end. How to fix it? :S
<technodenbow> haven't been on an IRC server in years. What'd I miss?
<James147> oxymoron: backup anything important then :) anything you cant afford to lose as anything you do to try to fix it has the change of breaking somehting
<James147> technodenbow: years worth of support ^^
<James147> technodenbow: :D
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<James147> oxymoron: you can try running fsck (not on a mounted filesystem)  (look up the man page before running it)
<oxymoron> James147: I cant backup it that fast, and most things I cant afford to loose, like all seasons of Macgyver and Prison Break :D In other partition programs like partition magic on Hirens Boot CD it doesnt show errors. I think I would have to boot from Hirens CD again and analyse and fix table to make partitions go good again :P
<James147> oxymoron: I still suggest backup as much of the critical data as you can :)
<oxymoron> James147: "fsck: fsck.ntfs: Not found fsck: Error 2 when fsck.ntfs runned for /dev/sdb1"
<James147> oxymoron: bah, ntfs... best to fix it in windows
<oxymoron> James147: I only have ntfs because if I want to access the data in Windows I dont need to install complex protocols to access data :P
<oxymoron> James147: Linux have better support for ntfs then Windows have for ext :P
<James147> oxymoron: thats ok, its just better to try to fix it from inwindows then
<oxymoron> James147: Yes, Hirens Boot CD have partition magic and Windows XP Mini so I can fix it there :P
<James147> oxymoron: i dont trust the ntfs tolls in linux that much yet :)
<James147> tools ^^
<oxymoron> James147: Neither do I :P I dont trust partition tools yet either, but soon partition manager for KDE rocks and is going more stable and faster.
<oxymoron> I just miss more settings, features for grub and editing and copying whole partitions between each other and then a freaking preloader :P
<diabolical> Where is the software and package manager in kubuntu I switched to k from ubuntu with the update
<James147> diabolical: its called "kpackagekit"
<diabolical> When I run it I only see the update portion :/
<zus> is everyone enjoying the 10.4 release?
<James147> zus: 10.04  is nice :)
<zus> James147,  i just finished burnning my disc from the torrent.
<alessandro_> zus: Hey, still there
<alessandro_> zus: I'm alessandro  (florence)
<zus> alessandro_,  yes i am here but for a few minutes yet
<alessandro_> zus: what a zombie!
<James147> diabolical: there should be three tabs down the side... unless its running in upgrade mode (usually because you clicked the update icon from systray) try closing it and opening kpackagekit form the menu
<zus> alessandro_, according to k3b i have my live disc,..sooo
<zus> lets have a look...ill see you all in a while
<James147> diabolical: or close it and Alt+F2 > type: kpackagekit <enter>
<alessandro_> zus: lucky, still downloading
<diabolical> Ok I reloaded it now
<zus> alessandro_, this was the torrent file you linked me
<diabolical> It opens up and nothing is listed maybe I need to grab the Ubu software package
<James147> diabolical: nothing is listed by default, type the program name to search or selecte one of the catigories
<zus> diabolical,  nothing will be listed, not like in ubuntu where there is a list
<zus> diabolical,  you have to type in the name of the program and its program and libraries will show up
<James147> diabolical: there is little point in loading the entire list on start up as it can take a little bit of time and 99% of the time the user dosnt need the whole list :S
<diabolical> Just not liking that nothing is loading up
<James147> diabolical: if you know the program search for it, otherwise you can filter the results by catigory
<zus> James147,  lol you type faster than i...
<James147> zus: yeah but i also cant spell
<diabolical> Searched for Xampp, Blue Fish, And Ubuntu and no results
<zus> diabolical,  me either i felt lost and i didint even know what program i wanted by name...imagine me asking for help in here
<James147> diabolical: you also need to refresh the lists (can do that on the upgrade tab)
<James147> ^^ s/upgrade/software updates tab/
<diabolical> I believe I did so already
<rafa_> hello =)
<diabolical> First thing to install is the Ubuntu package and software managers
<zus> diabolical,  are you using kubuntu now?
<diabolical> because if i dont know Exactly what I want... I like browsing 20 Editors descriptions to read and check for ratings
<diabolical> yes
<James147> diabolical: "bluefish" gets a hit for me (not "Blue Fish"
<James147> diabolical: you can also chnage the filter from "filter by name" to "filter by discription"
<zus> diabolical,  same  here  i was so lost with out the list...
<diabolical> I have refreshed it 5 times I also made sure that the CD is unchecked blah :P what are the 2 packages for the ubuntu package manager and software center
<James147> diabolical: heh, and if you click on a different catigory then select "all packages" again it seems to load the list
<zus> diabolical,  this is  for  KARMIC. i dont know if there is a lucid one yet,...but http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic
<oxymoron> James147: Hey btw now I cant activate desktop effects, it only says check settings i X config settings? :S
<diabolical> Thank you
<zus> diabolical,  i've been using kubuntu karmic 9.10 for a month now.
<James147> oxymoron: whats the exact error message and what graphics card do you have?
<James147> zus: then i take it you are liking it so far :)
<diabolical> zus I had karmic for quite sometime and I decided I wanted to try Kub and already I have done so as They have said many times and I cant even get one search to turn up a package
<diabolical> hehe
<diabolical> Hey I got a result finally "text" turned up 43
<zus> James147,  yes i love it i got the ubuntu lucid in 10 minutes but waited 4 hours for kubuntu torrent
<diabolical> zus: the website took me like 13 mins to download
<diabolical> not enough people are seeding lucid yet i guess
<James147> diabolical: by the way, kpackagekit search through the package name in a bit of a dumb way :( soy uo need to know part the the package name
<zus> diabolical,  i  got the torrent link before the site updated for me, but i was seeding  untill now
<oxymoron> James147: Failed activating desktop effects, goes back to default values. Control your X-settings and then check more advanced modes like built type.
<oxymoron> James147: I cant translate fully because I got error message in sweden :D And I have nVidia grpahic card 7950 GT
<James147> oxymoron: have you enabled the nivida drivers?
<diabolical> Right james but I like the ubuntu package, software managers because if I want say a PHP editor I type in php and get 20 results and ratings
<zus> James147,  i gave a list of the repositories but it was from karmic,...anything on lucid? or will i just install the same repositiories from medibuntu
<James147> diabolical: you can always install it if you want to
<oxymoron> James147: Aha lol, I have not activated nvidia proprietary drivers yet. I forgot I had a clean isntall for a moment :D
<diabolical> I am starting to figure out at least why I am not getting results but trying to find out why is the problem
<James147> oxymoron:  :D
<James147> diabolical: kpackagekit dose need some work on it to make it easier, but for now you can either install the other package managment software you like or just get useto kpackagekit (or use aptitude :D)
<diabolical> True
<oxymoron> James147: Thanks though :) I feel like a n00b sometimes even if I have used Kubuntu since7.10 :D
<zus> diabolical, if you used ubuntu and installed kubuntu desktop, then log out log in with gnome and write down your names of what you want then log back into kubuntu and search again,,..
<James147> diabolical: remember that it searchs for packagenames :) so spaces in the search box will result in no results (or at least i think)
<diabolical> What category would the ubuntu package resourse's be in  ? Gnome desktop ?
<James147> oxymoron: think i have been using it since 7.04 or 10... but I have borken my system many times learning how to use it :D
<diabolical> * Package Manager resourses
<zus> James147, i find that to be true, at least case sensitive either
<zus> im out..
<James147> diabolical: probally, isent it called "synaptic"?
<diabolical> yes thats synaptic but then the other one also
<James147> diabolical: dont know gnome very well sorry :p
<diabolical> haha
<yofel> oh, hey oxymoron, long time no see :P
<diabolical> I will ask in the ubuntu channel
 * James147 thinks its aobut time to install lucid.... and do his coursework
<kde185> I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu netbook 10.04 on my eee 1000, the  installer hangs at 47% when it's scanning the ssd's right before going to the disk setup screen.  Anyone know if this is a common problem?
<yofel> diabolical: the main ubuntu package manager now is the Ubuntu Software Center, just search for it in krunner or Kmenu if you had gnome installed too
<oxymoron> yofel: Hi, thanks :)
<diabolical> No I got rid of Gnome with the 10.4 update but dont like the package manager/software tools
<oxymoron> yofel: My video problem solved now finally :D
<yofel> good to hear :)
<James147> *cough*10.04*cough*  :D
<oxymoron> yofel: Or not solved I just did a clean install and all things works, mor things were solved and a HELL lot of more stable and nice features disovered.
<diabolical> i know it is 10.04 but 10.4 sounds better or maybe 004
<diabolical> :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Now attention interaction thing in Cairo dock finally works for instance <3
<yofel> I never used cairo dock so I have no idea what you're talking about :P
<diabolical> Yikes Synaptic needs 67 other packages with it lmao
<James147> kde185: umm, i would suggest checking the disk for defects (can do that from the menu when you boot the live cd)
<James147> diabolical: yeah, it will be pulling in gnome dependencies
<kde185> James147: alright I'll give that a go and maybe try and enable some debug flags if I can
<oxymoron> yofel: Its hard to explain but its been an issue long time ago which did so I missed IM-messages on Kopete, Kmess and so on before.
<ubuntu___> James147: are you there?
<oxymoron> yofel: FInally plymouth works as I want it as well and boot time as amazingly fast now :P
<James147> ubuntu___: I am
<yofel> heh
<ubuntu___> James147: im in live disc on quassel, its so wired looking..this is zus
<James147> ubuntu___: define "wired looking"
<oxymoron> yofel: The resolution and color depth wasnt working before as it should and gfxpayload did that my fan goes high noise dB :D
<ubuntu___> James147: for one, am i in the kubuntu channel?...
 * James147 looks around...
<James147> ubuntu___: i think so :)
<ubuntu___> James147:  ok then, brb.. i use  x chat so quassel is odd, for me...
<diabolical> ok got the package manager and software center installed :P
<yofel> oxymoron: well, plymouth needs KMS for proper resoultion and color depth, so it will only work out of the box with nouveau, you need gfxpayload with the proprietary driver
<oxymoron> yofel: Now its not that annoying "_" char blinking before plymouth, now it goes fast and smooth into plymouth in like 5 seconds and then autologin and sweet KDE4 boot and then on desktop <3 The only thing that doesnt look nice yet is grub2, it need gfxboot soon :P
<ubuntu___> it kinda looks the same as before...i was hopeing to be shocked and amaze.
<oxymoron> yofel: Yes, I have KSM, used nouveau and added gfxpayload before but still wouldnt work :P But then you know I had other problems as well :P
<oxymoron> yofel: All my problems disappared when I did clean isntall :P
<James147> ubuntu___: where you using kde4.4.x before? if so then its not going to look much different
<diabolical> Does anyone have apache2 mysql and php installed on kub ?
<yofel> yeah, well it didn't work with my intel card too a few days ago, rebooted today and it looked fine again :)
<ubuntu___> James147:  yea you walked me though the  update && upgrade to 4.4.2 before
<oxymoron> diabolical: Yes?
<James147> diabolical: have them on my server (running ubuntu server)
<James147> ubuntu___: i cant remember that far back :D i barly remember what i was doing 10 mins ago
<diabolical> oxymoron: Not the lampp right ? When I get the default packages does it include any libraries like common ones ?
<diabolical> I used to use lampp but if the other packages come with a good standard library i might go that route
<oxymoron> yofel: It didnt work for me today. I will never upgrade from one version of the distro to another, I had problem from 8.04 => 8.10, 9.10 => 10.04 and so on when did dist-upgrade. You always need to do clean isntall to migrate good :P That will need to be worked out in future releases of *buntu I would say.
<ubuntu___> James147:  i get it ...duh! so familiarity is good...then.9.10 with 4.4.2 isnt much different than, 10.4 kde4.4.2?
<oxymoron> diabolical: I usually install all packages manually, not with lampp and that kind of meta packages :P
<James147> ubuntu___: kde wont be much different, but other packages might be
<yofel> oxymoron: well, you're right there, I can't be very objective there as I always upgrade to the alpha and then reinstall at some point because it's unrecoverably broken :P
<ubuntu___> i didint stray too far from default packages....
<diabolical> ok :( Just dont want to always have to download one of the 500 packages 1 by one each time I am working on a project to see that I don't have a certain lib installed
<James147> ubuntu___: they will have changed other things, you might find a faster boot time for example, diffent splash screens but kde will largly be unchanged
<ubuntu___> James147:  alright, thanks so my world isnt shaken too much. upward and onward...
<ubuntu___> going to install, this for a main os, i want to look at what pclinuxos is about as well
<James147> ubuntu___: but inable 3-4 mounths kde 4.5 will be released (if they have done what they usually do, need to check on the kde release schedual at some point)
<ubuntu___> James147:  you said faster boot times,  do i still have to make a 128MB boot partition
<James147> ubuntu___: you dont 'need' a /boot paritiion (dont think it would make much difference to boot time though)  | (unless you have an lvm setup then you might need a /boot partition)
<peteyk> quick kubuntu 10.04 question: when I switch to different desktops, how do I get it so that the minimized windows from desktop 1 will not show up on other desktops?
<James147> ubuntu___: I tend to ahve a 15-20gig parition for /   and the rest of the space for /home   (and a swap file on one of the partitions)
<peteyk> in other words, I have Firefox and Thunderbird open on desktop 1, and when I switch to desktop 2 I would like to have a blank task manager
<peteyk> nevermind guys I found it
<peteyk> lol
<ubuntu___> James147:  lvm? but i  need to add windows/kubuntu/"various os"
<James147> peteyk: in the task bar? right click the taskbar > task bar settings > somehting to do wiht only shoing windows form current desktop
<oxymoron> yofel: Yes, I usually also upgrade first to alpha, then go with beta on updates bu automaticly, then rc and then stable. Thats quite boring because there is only minor feature adds every time you upgrade to next development step in the cycle :D So when stable release is realaesd you get dissapointed mostly :D But when I did clean install that got changed now with 10.04, seriously it looks absolutely amazing and installer is
<oxymoron> really nicecly done.
<James147> ubuntu___: lvm... logical volume manager (if you dont know then you wont ahve it)
<dominicdinada> Is there any good frontend for apache/sendmail ?
<ubuntu___> James147:  agree. verywell then see you as zus  on the other side of the install.
<moderndayzero> does anyone know if there is a channel for Emulator support. or if anyone has a moment to help me out
<yofel> moderndayzero: we won't know if we can't help you if we don't know your problem, so fire away
<moderndayzero> well earlier i had issues while trying to get emulators working fully on 10.4 with no such luck
<moderndayzero> emulators for NES ,SNES ,GBA ,N64 ,PSX ,PCSX2, Dolphin etc.....
<moderndayzero> im new to linux and i tried my windows versions through Playonlinux and only a set few work.
<moderndayzero> i also tried the linux versions but with alot of sound and/or lag issues
<diabolical> How do I make it so that damn kwallet doesnt keep popping up for auto wlan?
<yofel> well, at least for snes9x and visualboyadvance we have them in the repos
<moderndayzero> vba lags
<moderndayzero> and sound is choppy
<moderndayzero> and snes9x runs great but for some reason i cant config my usb controller " assign the buttons" in the emulator
<James147> diabolical: you can store network keys in a planne text file from the network magers settings
<James147> diabolical: Right click knetworkmanager > Manage connections > Other > connection secrets > ...
<oxymoron> yofel: "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && vlc" How do I make that export thing go global in like bashrc?
<diabolical> I will try now
<oxymoron> yofel: Because I got same problem again when I installed Cairo dock and started it in OpenGL mode xD
<diabolical> ok
<diabolical> Welcome back James147
<James147> diabolical: ty, on my netbook now installing 10.04 on my desktop :D
<reagleBRKLN> Just upgraded a kubuntu machine to Lucid, but during boot it gets stuck at "checking battery state", I can do stuff in a console, but can't get a normal X/KDE boot.
<Blues-Man> hi all
<yofel> oxymoron: if you don't mind starting apps from the terminal just add it to .bashrc, I'm not sure what the best option for a system wide setting would be (/etc/profile maybe)
<Blues-Man> do you know any kde related  issue about karmic -> lucid upgrading? i'm afraid..
<Blues-Man> :)
<diabolical> Nice I do notice the kde desktop is more cpu intensive than gnome I need to shut down some unwanted daemons
<smokealot> whoohooo!
 * diabolical has an old hp zv5000 1gig ram laptop i run ubuntu on 
<James147> diabolical: nepomuk is a resouce killer atm :)
<oxymoron> yofel: Well I dont want to start them from terminal I want to open video files in Dolphin and then just start video :P And HOW to add it to bashrc, not sure that only export will work :P
<diabolical> what is nepomuk for ?
<Blues-Man> anyone here upgraded from karmic?
<James147> diabolical: it indexes your files to allow for fast serching as well as allows you to tag files and folders
<diabolical> haha I don't need that so I am searching through the settings to find the start up settings
 * James147 is slightly shocked to see both screens working on the live usb O_o
<James147> diabolical: nepomuk is in System settings > advanced tab > nepomuk
<diabolical> correct i just came accross that setting
 * James147 dosent like mirroed screens
<diabolical> kded is also a resourse hog
<smokealot> not for me i got 10gigs of ram!
 * James147 glares at smokealot
<yofel> oxymoron: what I would try: right klick on the Kmenu -> open menu editor
<diabolical> well Like i said before this is an old hp zv5000 2.8ghz 1gig ram and 10gig hard drive i ressurected and run kubuntu on
<Ellhound`Laptop> hm
<smokealot> i was joking (:
<Ellhound`Laptop> kubuntu install fail :x
<Ellhound`Laptop> had to manually install grub
<oxymoron> yofel: Oh no, that will be ugly :D
<Ellhound`Laptop> on 10.4
<yofel> oxymoron: not that much
<yofel> oxymoron: go to multimedia->dragon player and replace the command field with 'XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 dragon %u' save the configuration and see if it helps when you try to open the file from dolphin
<muffin2> Hi guys
<muffin2> After I log out on kubuntu, KDM won't start again.
<muffin2> What happened?
<muffin2> I just see a black screen.
<muffin2> I have to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to log on as a root.
<moderndayzero> yofel so any ideas?
<yofel> moderndayzero: not really, the only thing I ever tried was visualboyadvance, where I ended up compiling the upstream source which wasn't as laggy
<moderndayzero> i have no clue on how to go about doing that
<yofel> me neither as that was quite some time ago
<moderndayzero> any idea on where to go to get help?
<reagleBRKLN> my kde packages didn't go well, installing kdm gets me beyond battery state
<reagleBRKLN> which meta package installs all of the important KDE stuff in lucid?
<yofel> reagleBRKLN: kubuntu-desktop should take care of that
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hello all - is there any word on when we can get at the server version?
<reagleBRKLN> thanks
<James147> wow, the nv drivers are working alot better now :d i can now use a live usb without unpluging one of my monitors
<yofel> James147: nv? you're using karmic?
<James147> yofel: upgrading to lucid, running a live usb atm
<yofel> James147: lucid dropped nv, we're using nouveau now
<James147> yofel: forgot to unplug my monitor (again) and was suprised to see it not screw up :D
<yofel> heh
<yofel> yeah, that was a know nv issue for a long time :/
<James147> hmm, to delete ~/.kde  or not.....
 * James147 has alot more hdd then he thourght
<muffin2> Does anybody know why kdm won't restart after I log out on kubuntu?
<diabolical> Ok system is still a little slower :/
<diabolical> what did you modify ?
<muffin2> After logout, there is no KDM but a blank screen.
<yofel> muffin2: does starting kdm again from tty start it?
<muffin2> yofel : I don't have to type it
<James147> muffin2: what version of kubuntu?
<muffin2> 10.04
<muffin2> I downloaded it hours ago
<muffin2> It's a stable version.
<benkevan> best thing to do after you install kubuntu .. is disable nepomuk HAHA
<yofel> benkevan: not really, just disabling strigi is enough here
<James147> O-o have 3 updates on my live usb... for the installer :S
<muffin2> Why does kubuntu have this kind of problem?
<muffin2> Should I install OpenSUSE or Mandriva for KDE?
<yofel> James147: when did you fetch the iso?
<James147> yofel: today
<yofel> James147: erm, today as in after the release was announced?
#kubuntu 2010-04-30
<James147> yofel: think it was jsut before it was anounced
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> we're talking about kubuntu (*headdesk*)
<amichair> if I have karmic with binary from nvidia site, what do I need to do  to upgrade? release notes say something about upstream drivers no longer working - ?
<yofel> yeah, there were a few updates to the installer that shouldn't affect  kubuntu much though
<James147> muffin2: have you rebooted since the problems started?
<yofel> x/ubuntu isos were rebuilt today to fix a grave grub/installer issue relevant for them, kubuntu seems to be unaffected by it
<muffin2> James147 : I did it several times.
<muffin2> It happens each time
<benkevan> muffin: what's the problem?
<yofel> muffin2: and you *can* login in a tty?
<benkevan> I'm running Kubuntu right now.. but I have to say (honestly) I think openSUSE is the best KDE distro
<muffin2> yofel : yes I can
<benkevan> muffin2: What's the issue?
<muffin2> benkevan : After I log out on kubuntu, there is no KDM but just a black screen.
<muffin2> I have to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to enter tty1.
<muffin2> This is kubuntu 10.04 published today.
<benkevan> That's quite retarded.. on a new installation?
<yofel> muffin2: can you try 'sudo kdm restart' there next time to see if that helps, and save the /var/log/Xorg.0.log the moment it shows the black screen?
<muffin2> benkevan : It's a new stable version of kubuntu published today.
<benkevan> I know.. but is it a new installation? an upgrade?
<muffin2> yofel : I better save /var/log/Xorg.0.log before typing sudo kdm restart
<yofel> yes
<muffin2> benkevan : It's a brand new installation
<yofel> this shouldn't happen, but now that it does it would help to know why it happens
<muffin2> man
<muffin2> yofel : "sudo kdm restart" results in nothing.
<yofel> argh, I should go to bed... 'sudo service kdm restart' - sorry man
<benkevan> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart :D
<muffin2> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<muffin2> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<muffin2> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<muffin2>  for help.
<FloodBotK1> muffin2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muffin2> oops
<dominicdinada> .
<muffin2> Is OpenSUSE better than ubuntu?
<yofel> o.O
<James147> !best | muffin2
<ubottu> muffin2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yofel> muffin2: depends, kde should be the same, this sounds like a graphics driver issue or something like that
<muffin2> yofel : It's sun virtualbox
<yofel> benkevan: that's deprecated since karmic
<dominicdinada> how do I add the command line run textbox to the taskbar ?
<dominicdinada> what is the widget name ?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Okay so laptop just finished its upgrade - did the reboot and now it will show the Kubuntu splash screen for a split second (with really grainy, pixelated graphics and colors) and then the screen goes black. Nothing after that. Any thoughts?
<yofel> hm, we did have a bunch of issues with virtualbox during lucid testing, might be one of them
<Ellhound`Laptop> is there any easy way to change primary display on kubuntu?
<RnFstRuckHrd> upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 by the way and it is a Dell 700M with onboard graphics and 1Gb of RAM
<muffin2> I should go back to ubuntu or to opensuse.
<benkevan> oh.. haha.. new back to ubuntu since.. 7.10
<benkevan> or was it 6.04 .. can't really remember.. been a while
<yofel> benkevan: we're replacing sys-v-init with upstart, 'sudo service <servicename> <action>' can handle both types of init scripts
<yofel> while the transition isn't finished
<Zhenya> w00t upgrading to 10.04 :D
<muffin2> Ot
<Zhenya> i am really surprised that this was released the same day as ubuntu. I guess i misunderstood the relationship between Kubuntu and ubuntu
<muffin2> It's time to try debian!!
<yofel> actually /etc/init.d/kdm restart still works through a compatibility layer, dunno for how long though
<benkevan> oooh.. about time.. :o) .. then i won't get confused if I'm on Ubuntu vs RedHat HAHA
<Zhenya> benkevan: ahhahah thats the reason i went with Kubuntu cause it looked so much more modern :D
<yofel> Zhenya: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE, we can't release kubuntu with finished KDE but unstable base system ;)
<muffin2> yofel : are you a kubuntu developer?
<yofel> no, alpha tester
<Zhenya> yofel: agreed. I thought that it would take y'all a while to push out K 10.04 after the U 10.04 was released
<muffin2> yofel : And I'm a late adopter.
<Sleeper> man its just linux, there are many cool things in life to do ( not win)
<Zhenya> looks like the servers are getting HAMMERED with upgrades
<Zhenya> i'm @ 42kBs
<Sleeper> HAHA
<smokealot> fuck yeah!
<muffin2> :er
<Sleeper> YOU BNET
<Zhenya> Sleeper: WAT
<smokealot> i was getting 4/MB then it bombed to 212kBs
<smokealot> why!
<yofel> Zhenya: just use a different mirror, using the main server on release day isn't a good idea :P
<Sleeper> ok sorry its ql
<tsimpson> !language | smokealot
<ubottu> smokealot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zhenya> yofel: i have no idea how to swtich, i;m in the gui upgrade
<smokealot> sorry
<oxymoron> yofel: Sorry I didnt answer directly, my girlfriend called me on my phone and was afraid of something unlogical had happened with things falling down on the floor, some ghosts or something unlogical that couldnt be explained.
<Zhenya> smokealot: you apologized to a bot
<yofel> Zhenya: then you'll have to live with it, you can't switch in the middle
<tew88> Hi fellas. I've no sound in Flash. Kubuntu 10.04 (64bit), installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and have no sound either in Chrome or FireFox.
<yofel> oxymoron: hehe
<oxymoron> yofel: That thing worked for Dragon to use "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 dragon %u"
<smokealot> atleast i apologized (:
<Zhenya> yofel: i am totally happy. Free is free my freind, and this is great software :D
<Sleeper> ok was just surfing
<Zhenya> smokealot: hahahah
<Zhenya> i think im going to go for a bike ride
<Zhenya> any riders in here?
<Zhenya> sorry thats OT
<smokealot> i will join you
<Sleeper> ok ql have fun
<Zhenya> if you're in dallas lets go riding :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Btw, I am talking to cairo dock developer. He and I wonder, how do you call Lnacelot and Kmenu/kickoff with Dbus?
<smokealot> but my ride will be on the magic dragon (:
<Zhenya> smokealot: hhahahahah
<yofel> oxymoron: no idea, I am totally clueless about how dbus works, should learn about that sometime I guess...
<oxymoron> yofel: You know someone who knows then? Or maybe someone is here and see this? :P
<James147> tew88: many ppl had this issue with karmic, you can try purging and reinstalling flashplugin-installer or purging it and installing the version from adobes site
<Zhenya> later y'all :D
<oxymoron> yofel: because he will apply a Lancelot/Kickoff applet for Cairo dock if he know how to interact with dbus or something like that
<tew88> James147: Purging? apt-get remove?
<yofel> oxymoron: the best place to ask if you have development questions is #kubuntu-devel I think
<RnFstRuckHrd> Okay so laptop just finished its upgrade - did the reboot and now it will show the Kubuntu splash screen for a split second (with really grainy, pixelated graphics and colors) and then the screen goes black. Nothing after that. Any thoughts?
<James147> tew88: apt-get purge  (it will do the same as remove but also delete config files)
<tew88> James147: ty, I'll give it a bash
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, gn8 folks
<oxymoron> yofel: Goodnight
<RnFstRuckHrd> Okay so looking around on the ubuntu forums - found an article that says the Dell 700M is aparently blacklisted. Any version of kubuntu works fine up until 10.04 - then all you get is a black screen whether it is a fresh install, upgrade or LiveCD session. WTF? So if I cannot use this OS, how can I revert back to Karmic without formating my machine? I was told this would be a seemless upgrade... :-\
<smokealot> wow
<smokealot> that sucks
<smokealot> im clueless
<RnFstRuckHrd> I am pretty disappointed that the community was never made aware of these blacklisted machines...
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: I am afraid down grading is not supported
<RnFstRuckHrd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461029
<RnFstRuckHrd> WOW - great
<RnFstRuckHrd> talk about being up $h1T creek with no paddle
<smokealot> i never new a computer could be blacklisted for an install of linux
<smokealot> tsk tsk tsk
<RnFstRuckHrd> I know I am a minority case here but I feel REALLY short-sided
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: sorry, but there is not much that can be done at this stage execpt a reinstall
<RnFstRuckHrd> man, I am irate. This is does nothing more then go against the whole idea of a free OS - blacklisted machines!?!?! The developers at Kubuntu have done A LOT of great things but they should absolutely ashamed of themselves for pulling something like this. I guess there is probably some convoluted reason for it that is far above my capabilities to comprehend but WHY WAS I NOT TOLD PRIOR TO TURNING MY LAPTOP INTO A PAPERWEIGHT (at
<RnFstRuckHrd>  least until I reformat and start from scratch)
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: unless you wait a few days and hope someone comes up with a workaround
<RnFstRuckHrd> TY for the info James147, I gues I am just venting now and this is not the place, sorry
<RnFstRuckHrd> I appreciate your advice
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: unfortinatly there are sooo many mechienes out there its hard for get it working for everysingle one (windows has it easier as mechienes tend to be built with it in mind)
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: Its also probally advisable from now on to try a live cd before upgrading :S
<RnFstRuckHrd> I understand but Dell as a huge market share in household PCs, notebooks in particular. While the 700M is archaeic by todays tech standards it was a MASS produced, affordable and productive notebook. I ams ure there are more then a few of us with this issue. Unfortunately for me is the only laptop I have to use and do not have time to tinker, as much as I would liek to. Its moments like these when I have to admit my friends
<RnFstRuckHrd>  using windows are right, you get what you PAY for
<RnFstRuckHrd> Oh I know better now! but after having the kubuntu almeighties in this very same channel say, your upgrade will be SEEMLESS, I figured I could take their word for it
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: they also have less of an issue because they dont upgrade their system as often (once ever few years vs twice a year)... and if your hardware dosnt work on a new windows mechiene i bet most ppl would buy a new mechiene
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: it will be seemless in `most` cases, unfortinatlly there is always one person that it wont work for
<RnFstRuckHrd> I would too if I was not trying to get through med school - buying new hardware is not an option. Which is why Iw as so impressed with kubuntu
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: where as if you where on windows you would probally still be running xp rather then vista or win 7.... so they still do have the issue they just dont seem to care as much :S
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: heh, well that aint ood
<James147> ^^ good, looks like grub broak on mine with a fresh install
<RnFstRuckHrd> I only ever ran WinXP, I was more then happy with it. True it did not have any cool eye-candy but the OS itself ran flawlessy for me. I switched because Kubuntu utilized my hardware more efficiently, looked and functioned nicer, and I no longer had to pirate the software that I needed
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: but my point is still there, you wouldnt upgrade windows so you ddnet encounter the hardship of upgrading an entire os to a new version :)  Its just something you have to live with on a system that gets updated so often unfortinutlly (rather then waiting 10years for the next version)
<RnFstRuckHrd> I was fine witrh how Karmic functioned and work - but I burned a day watching the upgrade creep in and now I have to do nothing but find a karmic .iso / burn it / and format my 700M and spend the next few hours making it look at work the way I need it. No ones fault but my own in the long run (as I did not try the LiveCD first) but still think I should have gotte some kind of headsup from Kubuntu Devs abotu blacklisting machines
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - you are right
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: and now to install lucid again and hope it works this time :D
<RnFstRuckHrd> I agree that the OS does not just magically work on all hardware but I cannot think of a reason to say, "we will design to NOT work on this one"
<James147> although i really should go to bed
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - GL!!!
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: its not so much deskging it not to work on your, but one project has changed the way they work which is now incompatable with your hardware...
 * James147 hates mirrored screens, he dosnt know which one to look at even though it dosnt matter :S the differnet resalutions dosnt help
<diabolical> How to add a command line text box to the taskbar?
<RnFstRuckHrd> well according to the article linked at the forum (i linked earlier) it shows something they were aware of. It seems they triaged it. I know that these things MUST happen and that is why new releases are constantly made. But at the hand of the day I am still the guy with the busted computer
<RnFstRuckHrd> which is no fun
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello Im working on a buntu multiboot DVD on launchpad and needed to know if on the live CD if the initrd file found in /casper is named either "/casper/initrd.lz" or "/casper/initrd.gz"? Would someone be so kind as to verify this for me?
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: but on the other hand they cannot keep package held back because it breaks one old mechiene or packages would never advance and newer mechienes might not work
<LinuxGuy2009> For Lucid I mean of course
<RnFstRuckHrd> Like I said - I know why they did but it does not change the fact that I got the short end of the stick (no stick at all rather). As I said before, I am a minority case but still a kubuntu user and disappointed with my experience
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: and i am not sure how they could implment an elegent system to stop some people upgrading
<diabolical> how do i add a textbox like backtrack4 to my taskbar "
<RnFstRuckHrd> On the 10.04 overview page they link to known bugs, Why not link to known blacklisted machines?!
<diabolical> ?*
<RnFstRuckHrd> I feel that has its place
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: probally would have been a good idea, possibally through the developers a sugestion and it might change in future
<dominicdinada> how do i add a textbox like backtrack4 to my taskbar ?
<Typos_King> ?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<RnFstRuckHrd> Not to worry I will - don't misinterpret me (easy in IRC) I am not pissed and demanding compensation. What is done is done and I can fix it, I am just disappointed that have to fix it and that I cannot partake in the new 10.04 release. I do want to make sure that other people,  myself included do not find themselves high and dry like me after a "seemless" upgrade.
<RnFstRuckHrd> Although next I am just going to test the LiveCD before going anywhere near that notification bubble asking if I want to upgrade ;-p
<RnFstRuckHrd> time*
<James147> dominicdinada: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/plasma-runner?content=75059    might be what you want, if not there might be somehting else on that site you could use
<mvk> i was/am running the RC, with KPackageKit this automtically upgrades to LTS final right?
<RnFstRuckHrd> mvk : yes
<dominicdinada> ty James147
<vadi01_> This is our first Long Term Support release featuring the KDE Plasma Desktop.???
<MidGe> Just tried installing Lynx on a Dell Latitude D800...  seems to be working OK, except that the display is a bit dodgy and the mouse pointer is sort of duplicated!  Anyone else encountered this?
<vadi01_> meaning there has never been a LTS for kubuntu?
<James147> vadi01_: it is the first LTS with kde 4
<RnFstRuckHrd> MidGe - others are having hardware "disagreements" too. Pray for a workaround
<RnFstRuckHrd> or figure it out and share ;-P
<James147> vadi01_: the last lts for kubuntu was 6.04 i think
<markit> hi, 10.04 until recently recognized automatically my monitor resolution, now with recent updates does not anymore. Can someone confirm the bug and/or tell me how to solve? Google does not help (xrandr just does not see 1920x1080 res anymore among the available ones)
<MidGe> RnFst..  ok...  i'll start praying even if I don't believe in it!  :)
<cirillo> quick question: I just installed 10.04 after not having used Kubuntu for a couple years. The new KDE 4 is great, but I have one gripe: I made some frequently used applications as desktop shortcuts, but upon trying to resize them, they instantly go back to their original size. Is this a known bug? Or did I lock their sizes without knowing?
<RnFstRuckHrd> I don't either - be glad you have graphics ata ll. The DEll 700M will not show a single thing - just black screen (whether its an upgrade, fresh install or livecd)
<RnFstRuckHrd> ^^^^ - MidGe
<James147> cirillo: I have had a few widgets reset their posistion after movment, but they usually stick eventually (dosnt happen offten though)
<MidGe> Yes.. it seems to be working..  with the display problems..   i'll wait until I upgrade my other boxes
<James147> MidGe: what graphics card do you have?
<cirillo> James147: I'll assume it's a known bug then, I've found a little solution: I just resize, then hold on to the widget for a bit
<markit> well, 9.10 to 10.04 on my netbook produced an empty desktop, apart from the "cashee" (or whatever is called) on the top right. Old procedure to make bar back fails. I'll try to take care tomorrow, but just to warn other people :)
<Typos_King> markit:     reason why is most often recommended a full-install
<markit> Typos_King: full install is a M$ thing ;P
<James147> markit: but it is alot less buggy :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> MidGe - just the onboard stock intel graphics that came in the Dell 700M (bought in 2005).
<RnFstRuckHrd> markit - it is a cashew by the way :-p
<MidGe> James147 NVIDIA
<dante> Hey folks, I've got a MAJOR issue here, I can't even damn well boot into the new release! Anyone care to help? I'm a bit out of my league here...
<James147> MidGe: try to enable the nvidia drivers if you havent already (kdesudo jockey-kde)
<markit> RnFstRuckHrd: thanks, I don't even know if is an english word or not
<markit> nor what means,so you imagin...
<MidGe> Yes standard card for Latitude D800..  I'll try the jockey-kde
<RnFstRuckHrd> markit : Cashew? its a nut. delicious too
<RnFstRuckHrd> I think the little guy in the corner of your screenw as dubbed the Cashew by users simply because of how similar it looks to one
<dante> So anyone have a clue why my machine freezes everytime I hit KDE's splash screen?
<dante> I mean, has it happened to anyone else?
<markit> RnFstRuckHrd: sorry, what do you mean? I've it doubled and one being my "bar" compressed?
<dominicdinada> James147:  Out of curosity when you have apache/php/mysql installed does it give you the option to run the script ?
<James147> dominicdinada: the script?
<RnFstRuckHrd> markit? I do not understand?
 * James147 hopes grub works this time
<RnFstRuckHrd> what are you asking?
<markit> RnFstRuckHrd: my mistake.. lol... dubbed is not doubled, lol
<dominicdinada> well run the file ?? basically when i install the packages am i able to run the files from anywhere or just the web folder?
<markit> 2.20am here
<RnFstRuckHrd> break - James147 - where can I get the 9.10 i386 desktop iso?
<James147> Noooo, dam grub :(
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - sorry about the grub failure :-(
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: kubuntu.org should have it
<dominicdinada> from ubuntu.com
<dominicdinada> u mean ubuntu.com
<James147> dominicdinada: probally :)
<James147> its late i really should be in bed :S
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - where? I cannot find "old" downlaods anywhere...
<dominicdinada> RnFstRuckHrd:  I am looking for the link now
<James147> aww, typing "umm" at the prompt didnt work (unlike that one time)
<RnFstRuckHrd> dominicdinada - TY
<dante> Has anyone else experienced an inabilty to load Kubuntu at all?
<James147> dante: my desktop is getting stuck at grub :S
<dominicdinada> RnFstRuckHrd:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<dante> James147: Mine is getting stuck at the Splashscreen...something to do with the novoue driver or something sillly
<dante> I have no idea how to disable it
<RnFstRuckHrd> dominicdinada - TY!
<dominicdinada> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<dominicdinada> thats the exact link to the download
<dominicdinada> they buffed the download page so you cant find karmic haha
<Typos_King> that wouldn't be kubuntu though, is it?
<dominicdinada> no kubuntu is on kubuntu.com
<dominicdinada> what are you looking for Typos_King i was answering RnFstRuckHrd's question
<dominicdinada> hence the reply was addressed to him
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:   same here :P
 * dante has a strong urge to throw his laptop out the window and cry in a corner
<MidGe> ok, RnFstRuckHrd, enabling the proprietary driver worked!   Still a bit concerned about upgrading existing boxes, as they ar Dell too...
<dominicdinada> You are looking for karmic ? or lucid ?
<RnFstRuckHrd> well this desktop I am on right now is about to reboot to finsih its upgrade: I will ge tback on and let you all know if it works. But after the epic failure with my dell notebook I will not hold my breath
<dante> Good luck!
<Typos_King> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/
<RnFstRuckHrd> MidGe - ya my 700M has no hope of running 10.04 (for the release that is out right now) my desktop is an Inspiron 530S. Like I said - if I reboot successfully after this upgrade in a few minutes I will get back on and report
<RnFstRuckHrd> dante - TY :-P   I am sure I will need it
<RnFstRuckHrd> "searching for obsolete software..."
<dante> Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but this driver is in the kernal yes? So if it's the fault of everything, my laptop is basically as good as a doorstop?
<dominicdinada> RnFstRuckHrd:  He posted the kubuntu 9.10 I swore you asked about ubuntu 9.10 lawl
<RnFstRuckHrd> Midge - glad you got the driver working - hopefully us Dell fanatics will not ALL be left high and dry
<smithjd> is there anything special about the update from 10.04 beta?
<smithjd> i don't see any new packages in the last few days.
<RnFstRuckHrd> dominicdinada - its cool I figured you just forgot the "k" - no worries m8
<James147> anyone know how to reinstall grub from live usb... never done it with grub 2 before :S
<RnFstRuckHrd> eesh - GL James147. I cannot help you, I'm sorry
<dominicdinada> !grub 2
<dominicdinada> hang on
<RnFstRuckHrd> "removing obsolete software..."
<Typos_King> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dante> Right folks, I'm gonna call it a night, night all! good luck!
<RnFstRuckHrd> here we go... I really hope I see you guys soon!
<Typos_King> a night?    can't we call it a noon?
<MidGe> RnFstRuckHrd, my main box is a Dell Studio 1735...  And I have had issues with each of the last three upgrades..  so I am a bit reluctant to upgrade my main box.  Will install a backup server on my now upgraded box and back up my main one before attempting the upgrade I think.
<dominicdinada> Its 7:30pm here
<dominicdinada> James147: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RnFstRuckHrd> okay time to click restart - see you on the side
<RnFstRuckHrd> KAWABUNGAHHHHHHHHHH
<MidGe> go dude!
<dominicdinada> James147: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<dominicdinada> Brb
<James147> dominicdinada: thxs -- too tired to follow it now though think i should give up and try tomorrow before i do mor damage :D
<RnFstRuckHrd> okay so, I am back....kind of
<RnFstRuckHrd> I have a completely black screen AGAIN but I can at elast get Krunner to come up using Alt +F2  thus I got IRC cliient open
<RnFstRuckHrd> am I to assume that plasma crashed?
<RnFstRuckHrd> how can I get i back up?
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: "plasma-desktop"
<RnFstRuckHrd> nothing comes up in krunner when I enter "plasma-desktop"
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: :S
<RnFstRuckHrd> right?!
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: "plasma-netbook" if your running the netbook edition
<RnFstRuckHrd> Once again - very disappointed
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: one of them should work
<dominicdinada> okiedokie
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: but I am far too tired to think now, nght all
<RnFstRuckHrd> not- desktop version. Searched anyways and nothing
<dominicdinada> are you able to start into safemode ?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Seems to be the general rule that if you have a Dell machine your 10.04 release date will be in a few months if at all
<smokealot> whoohooo 3 hours and counting on the upgrade (=
<Typos_King> 3 hrs?
<Typos_King> it  has taken me 15mins to dl the .iso
<dominicdinada> 3 hours
<dominicdinada> what you have dialup over there ?
<smokealot> nope ):
<smokealot> 50mbit
<dominicdinada> why so long dude ?
<Typos_King> hehe
<smokealot> im using the main mirror and its really slow i guess
<smokealot> everyone is using it
<smokealot> i should of just burned the cd
<Typos_King> cuz he's upgrading, likely with no backup, so he can come back here saying 'I did and upgrade and such and such is broke now' and so on
<chemisus> is there a way to add/edit the desktop window dock (dragging a window to the left/right edge of desktop)
<chemisus> using 10.04
<smokealot> it wont bug me if anything breaks
<smokealot> i can always fix it
<Typos_King> smokealot:  you still have time to burn the .iso :P, it'll surely be less than 3hrs, download and install together
<chemisus> would like to split desktop into four regions if possible
<smokealot> its 55mins left now tho i duno lol
<smokealot> not downloading anymore its updating packages and stuff
<smokealot> i just wanted to use the upgrade prompt atleast once (=
<Typos_King> hehe
<dominicdinada> I am having a problem on my laptop that when i am typing the cursor position jumps. sometimes back to the middle of the textbox and sometimes it goes to a whole new window is this a driver issue or a touchpad sensitivity issue or what could it be?
<RnFstRuckHrd> is there a way to force plasma desktop to run - when I boot everything is black. Still can run apps through krunner though
<dominicdinada> Not sure RnFstRuckHrd you might want to ask ubuntu considering there are more active people there
<Typos_King> ...
<raj> guys is there anyone in here capable of reading logs and determining how to fix? its about a game smokin guns... I have the log file openAL refuses to open and i get errors while trying to run VM any ideas? i would really appreciate any help :( here is my log file ANYONE? I couldnt FIND anything online!!!! http://pastebin.org/193449   PLEASE HELP :) THANK YOU
<Typos_King> RnFstRuckHrd:    afaik, it does that by default, you can always add stuff at System Settings > Advanced > autostart
<smokealot> raj: it could be its not executing q3config.cfg or autoexec.cfg
<dominicdinada> yikes
<raj> smokealot:  but the error shows vm.gvm
<lucas-arg> hello, can we change the notifications theme?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Typos-King - turned out the Plasma Desktop was not even installed
<RnFstRuckHrd> Not sure how that came to be as I have had it running in 9.10 for the last few months!
<RnFstRuckHrd> I installed and ran plasma-desktop and all seems to be well for now. but the laptop is still bricked :-(
<thegeek0100> Installing virtualbox through apt-get the servers are just crawling. <<big surprise>>
<saintly> my Mic isnt working
<saintly> anyone able to help me?
<saintly> hello?
<saintly> raaaaaaaaaaa
<saintly> anyone home
<thegeek0100> I home
<thegeek0100> so is this after installing lucid?
<saintly> no i still have the 9.10
<thegeek0100> have you seen your mic work in the past?
<saintly> with Windows XP only
<thegeek0100> were able to add the controls in to kmix?
<saintly> let me see
<thegeek0100> click on the speaker on the taskbar, click mixer
<saintly> the mic is in mixer
<saintly> its in the sound to
<thegeek0100> volume is up and the mute is not checked.?
<saintly> but im tryin to talk, and its all turned up but not working
<thegeek0100> do you have more than one sound card reported buy the system?
<saintly> yeah, so it would seem
<saintly> right now what is listed is HDA Intel MID
<thegeek0100> what does multimedia say for communcations
<saintly> how do i find that?
<thegeek0100> click on your start button and type multimedia
<thegeek0100> in the search
<thegeek0100> it should show in the list
<thegeek0100> its the sound adn video configuration tool.
<saintly> HDA Intel MID (ALC269 Analog)
<thegeek0100> do you have any additional entries?
<thegeek0100> below it.
<saintly> yes
<saintly> let me get em
<saintly> HDA Intel MID, INTEL HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)
<saintly> Playback/Recording through  the Pulsaudio server
<saintly> and
<saintly> PulseAudio
<thegeek0100> I would try moving each one to the top and see if the mic starts working.
<thegeek0100> my first one to the top would be pulse audio.
<thegeek0100> you may need to reboot to get the change to take effect.
<saintly> alright
<saintly> brb then
<thegeek0100> k
<saintly> back
<saintly> i have an update
<thegeek0100> what'cha got
<saintly> It said that the ALC269 one doesnt work.
<saintly> like just said hey, were switching to this one
<thegeek0100> one down.
<saintly> lol
<saintly> and now it looks like my sound doesnt work either?
<thegeek0100> nice
<saintly> lol
<thegeek0100> I would go ahead and try the next one.
<thegeek0100> when all else fails we can go back to the original config.
<thegeek0100> I also found it helpful to install pavdevchoose from apt-get or how ever you prefer.
<thegeek0100> it is the pulse audio device chooser. it can shed some light on what your sound devices are doing.
<saintly> alright, ima reboot, then we can try pavdev choose.
<saintly> what does it do, tell you which one works?
<thegeek0100> it should in stall the pulse audio volume control which has an input devices tab that show a metter for sound.
<thegeek0100> so evern if it is not connecting to the speakers you can ide the mic.
<saintly> ide?
<saintly> Starting KTTSD Failed this just popped up, any relevance?
<thegeek0100> identify
<Teknical> normal to have no software updates in kpackageget after fresh 10.04 install?
<Teknical> kpackagekit*
<thegeek0100> mine did not have any updates.
<Teknical> hrmm ok
<thegeek0100> immediately after install
<thegeek0100> did pick up a few later on.
<thegeek0100> may be related to high server usage.
<Teknical> hrmm, wonder when ill get those .. i noticed my last reboot the kubuntu splash screen was in a low bit depth
<thegeek0100> I was installing some other apps when it notified me. hower ever it was only for some encoders.
<saintly> should i update? would that help this process at all
<saintly> upgrade*
<thegeek0100> hard to say, my sound is working, including mic but I have a different sound card.
<K0HAX> btw, is it normal for me to be afraid of updating because I just "know" my sound will stop working? lol
<thegeek0100> If it were me I would install clean with 10.04 and test the sound and mic upfont
<NJL> is there a quick and easy solution to a "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127" error from kpackagekit?
<thegeek0100> check system monitor
<thegeek0100> search for pack, apt
<thegeek0100> if you have any of those processes running and you package manager is not then they may have apt locked.
<NJL> I don't
<saintly> what do you mean by update clean?
<NJL> just kpackagekit
<saintly> wipe everything?
<thegeek0100> install in a new partition on the hard drive.
<saintly> so i cant install over 9.10
<thegeek0100> really I mean dual boot you current install with a new one of 10.04
<saintly> brb
<thegeek0100> you can... but if things go bad, you will be worse off then you are now.
<saintly> how so?
<thegeek0100> if could kill your current install.
<saintly> alright, so what if i just drag my mouse up there and hit tht lil upgrade button
<thegeek0100> do you have the important stuff backed up?
<saintly> all my important stuff is on a external HD
<saintly> will tht work?
<thegeek0100> yes
<thegeek0100> be brave, click the upgrade.
<thegeek0100> I make no garantees of the outcome.
<NJL> I did the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade and it worked flawlessly
<NJL> prior to that release it never worked
<NJL> hoping it works this time too  :)
<saintly> alright. im takin the plunge, ill bbs, hopefully on the same computer lol
<thegeek0100> good luck!
<NJL> it takes a while
<NJL> so don't say "bbs" heh
<saintly> lol bbl
<thegeek0100> hehe
<|enigma|> Hi guys
<|enigma|> if I want to install kubuntu to my laptop which is 64bit do I have to download kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso ? is it
<|enigma|> wonder whether it contain all the pkg like open office, and other stuff
<|enigma|> any one out there??
<NJL> |enigma|: that should be fine
<NJL> I believe it does have OO
<thegeek0100> you have the choice of 64 or 32 bit version.
<thegeek0100> they both come with open office as part of the install.
<|enigma|> usually now days all 4GB dvd size but this one is about 697MB
<|enigma|> so wonder it lacks some pkg
<thegeek0100> I would do 64 bit, <<cause I can>>
<thegeek0100> that is correct.
<thegeek0100> if you need to do and offline install you can download the dvd version
<|enigma|> so if i want something ike mysql i have to apt-get is it?
<thegeek0100> yes
<|enigma|> cool
<thegeek0100> the repositories are pretty deep and wide with applications
<|enigma|> okey
<|enigma|> do i have to config. repositories or ?
<cmcx_linux> sysinfo
<cmcx_linux> System:    Host Rabla8 Kernel 2.6.31-20-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<cmcx_linux> CPU:       Triple core Intel Core i5 M 430 (HT) clocked at 2267.00 MHz
<cmcx_linux> Graphics:  Card ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1366x768@60.0hz
<cmcx_linux>            GLX Renderer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series GLX Version 3.2.9704 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBotK1> cmcx_linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmcx_linux> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (46.0% used)
<thegeek0100> kubutu comes with default repositories alreaty setup
<thegeek0100> you can add whatever you need.
<thegeek0100> I add medibuntu to get the proprietary codecs.
<|enigma|> okey
<Cockaine> how do i update to 10.4?
<Cockaine> cant find the updater and i dont rememer the command D:
<Cockaine> hmm
<Cockaine> i get error 127 when i use the update manager :/
<NJL> heh me too
<NJL> Cockaine: do you have packages showing as being available for updates?
<Cockaine> :(
<Cockaine> yes
<NJL> I think that might be the prob
<Cockaine> im updating them now
<NJL> I do too, so I'm doing them
<Cockaine> oic
<Cockaine> :D
<NJL> I don't know if it's really the problem though
<NJL> just a wild guess
<Cockaine> well we will prolly need to update them anyways
<NJL> it can't hurt
<Zhenya> i think 127 is update already in progress, no?
<Cockaine> hm i dont think so
<Cockaine> its not showing
<thegeek0100> you may want to check out this link
<thegeek0100> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108676.0
<SilentDis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SilentDis> happy release day everyone :D
<SilentDis> oh good, question answered, loop mounting the alt iso is fine.  rock on :D
<Teknical> any reason my splash screen for 10.04 looks horrible now, as if it werent in a good resolution/bit depth?
<Teknical> first boot it looked fine, now its ugly mode
<thegeek0100> mine did the same thing. live cd looked good but after install hdd looks ugly.
<Teknical> strange
<thegeek0100> yep
<Teknical> where do i change the default startup programs so to speak, for example to stop the bluetooth and printer applet from loading on startup
<thegeek0100> do you want to stop them from showing on the task bar, or stop them from running at all?
<Teknical> running at all on startup, not needed on this box
<thegeek0100> I think you stuck with the blue tooth as it is tied in to knetwork manager.
<Teknical> well i can close it, so that seems silly .. i dont want to remove them compleatly just stop them from running at startup
<thegeek0100> I tried uninstalling bluetooth and it still shows up in me system log.
<thegeek0100> I don't have an answer.
<Teknical> aye, ok
<Qiller> kubuntu have gwibber installed ?
<thegeek0100> not by default
<thegeek0100> it can be added.
<Qiller> hmm ok
<Qiller> thegeek0100 and ubuntu? its include? or it can bee added too
<Qiller> thank thegeek0100
<thegeek0100> ;)
<Cockaine> k all packages updated
<Cockaine> im gonna try the distro now
<Cockaine> it works!
<Cockaine> yay
<dominicdinada> where is the battery status widget so I can add the battery indicator back to my desktop
<thegeek0100> right click on desktop
<thegeek0100> choose add widgit
<thegeek0100> is search type battery
<thegeek0100> then double click on it.
<lcx> hello
<lcx> I have got kubuntu10.04 but i can't using it singing mp3
<thegeek0100> do you here the startup sound?
<lcx> yes
<lcx> I don't know how i get plugn
<thegeek0100> so the program is asking for a plugin?
<thegeek0100> what program are you using.
<lcx> no ,it doesn't
<thegeek0100> what program are you using.
<lcx>  i think i must get it
<lcx> Amarok
<Alienarch> I just started playing with that program
<thegeek0100> have you download the coedecs
<Alienarch> not liking it at all so far
<lcx> haha
<thegeek0100> it took me a little while to become ok with it.
<lcx> yes
<thegeek0100> so you did download the codecs.
<thegeek0100> you would have needed to get them from medibuntu.
<lcx> what is the codesc
<lcx> what is the codecs
<thegeek0100> do you know how to open kate.
<lcx> yes
<Morydd> After upgrading to 10.04 my desktop appears to be gone.
<thegeek0100> do you have a taskbar
<Morydd> thegeek0100: no.
<lcx> <Morydd>i don't  think upgrade is a good idea
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> my plasmoid are jumping around all the time :-((((
<wizkoder> the tray symbol for wireless networks always loos like connecting even when I am connected
<bertmanphx> Question: Running Kubuntu 10.04 upgraded from RC, network-manager-kde and three other packages keep being held back.  why?
<wizkoder> when I hide quassel by clicking on the tray symbol and show it again it forgets its size
<wizkoder> this version is really buggy :-(
<wizkoder> when I click on the firefox install script it says its already installed but its not
<wizkoder> when I want to install the kubuntu-restricted-extras with kpackagekit nothing happens
<wizkoder> and this is lts? omg
<Teknical_> i havnt had your first two problems, but i had restricted extras install problems with 9.10 as well in kpackage
<wizkoder> okay, when I close quassel and restart it it remembers its size
<Teknical_> try synaptic
<wizkoder> I installed everything with the commandline
<wizkoder> but kubuntu should be for normal users and not for freaks (imho)
<Teknical_> lol whatever works imo
<Pavel_S> Hi, I have too small /var for upgrade
<Pavel_S> can i mount another /dev/sd?
<Pavel_S> like /var
<Pavel_S> make upgrade and then back to my old /var?
<wizkoder> alright. I am off. first impression: still beta stage!
<skierpage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu seems wrong.  It says you can upgrade to 10.04 from System Settings -> Add and Remove Software -> Software Updates , but I've been running that all day and it's not offered me "Distribution upgrade available".
<Teknical_> !upgrade skierpage
<Teknical_> on my laptop it offered it as soon as i booted
<Teknical_> the upgrade that is^
<skierpage> The system tray icon for the upgrade did appear half-way through the day.
<Teknical_> i saw someone linking upgrade info with the bot earlier, unfortunatly i dont recall the command or if it was useful info
<Teknical_> i know thats unhelpful but maybe someone else can recall
<skierpage> Teknical_ glad to hear it, guess it's just me.  Software Updates offered me a libpq5 update today, but not the 10.04 Distribution Upgrade.
<Teknical_> my laptop running 9.10 has asked me twice, once each reboot
<thegeek0100> upgrade
<Teknical_> loading up the laptop to see if it has any relevant info that can help
<skierpage> I know many ways to do the upgrade, I just thought I'd found a bug somewhere.
<Teknical_> yes on the laptop a gear pops up in the system tray near the clock called Update Notifier (green and silver gear like icon) that asks to do a full upgrade to the new distro release
<thegeek0100> did you try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<thegeek0100> from terminal
<skierpage> Teknical_ yup me too, but as I wrote what about System Settings -> Add and Remove Software -> Software Updates ?
<Teknical_> oic
<Teknical_> cant speak for that :) gl
<Kurzweil> Anyone here that could help me with wirless internet?
<dan_> real quick what method is used to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu. its been a while
<Landgraf_Chel> Kurzweil: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Network_manager&redirect=no
<sjr> My upgrade crashed mid upgrade, on the installing packages, how should I resume it
<thegeek0100> I would start with Hardware Drivers
<thegeek0100> you can search for it in the start menu
<thegeek0100> may have one that kubuntu will install for you.
<dan_> thnx
<thegeek0100> my pleasure
<dan_> yep this is it ur the man
<skierpage> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thegeek0100> !splash screen
<Kurzweil> wireless is working.. but only intermittently.. Like, every 4th or 5th reboot it will connect
<Kurzweil> otherwise it's stuck at configuring installation
<Kurzweil> interface*
<dominicdinada> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dominicdinada> !wireless | kurzweil
<ubottu> kurzweil: please see above
<Kurzweil> thanks.. checking it now.
<Cockaine> gah
<Cockaine> i got error 1 now
<Cockaine> FFS!
<thegeek0100> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<dominicdinada> !restart plasma
<dominicdinada> !plasma
<calumayoo> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<calumayoo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wllkmbll> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04 and now my wireless signal range is signifigantly shorter. Does anyone know what happened?
<cockaine> dudes!!
<cockaine> whats error 1 on the update?
<Teknical> is there a specific way to farmat a storage drive so that i dont have to click on it in dolphin (or mount it i assume)
<Teknical> format*
<Landgraf_Chel> Teknical: now format is simple as in Win?
<len_> Is there any way to limit neopmuk services/virtuoso/strigi cpu usage.   My computer has been running at 90% all day and is getting warm.   Is there anyway to tell how long strigi will take to finish indexing?
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: my amd64 work automatic in eco mode
<Landgraf_Chel> without any tuning
<len_> In desktop search settings is says it is indexing my home hold, but that's about 80MB, and could take forever.  I'd like to know how far along it is, and how much work it will take to maintain the index.  It's going to be chugging around in the backround all the time pinning the cpu needle, I'll just disable it.  You should be able to set the max cpu usage for it though.  It should obviously be considered a very low priority activity.
<len_> Landgraf_Ch,  I'm using amd64 too.  I'm not sure what that has to do with strigi though.   My CPU is not "HOT" as it danger of overheating, it just running hot enough to cause the CPU fan to run fast enough to be annoying.
<len_> Usually I don't hear it.
<len_> 80GB home directory, I mean :)
<calumayoo> excuse me, im trying to install lucid using the alternative iso and im trying to mount it cause i dont have a blank cd right now. cant work
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: mayby just clean up cpu fan?
<calumayoo> it says that no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: no, best case  - disable desktop search
<len_> CPU Fan is fine.  It is running like it is supposed to at the given CPU usage for such an extended period of time.  I'd just rather not allow strigi to take so much cpu.
<Landgraf_Chel> why it for you?
<thegeek0100> I see usb stick or cd. but not anything about just the iso
<cjae> I have a geforce 6200 card and I was very happy to hear about nouveau, I have a tv hooked up via s video but the vertical hold on the tv is out. How may I fix this?
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: desktop search - this is google soft?
<cjae> also is there issues with blutooth keyboards and mice
<cjae> running 10.04
<len_> Indexing is set on by default in lucid--it's not something I chose.
<calumayoo> thegeek0100: see thishttp://www.linux-support.com/cms/en/magazine/articles-by-category/4-howtos/137-upgrade-to-ubuntu-910-using-the-alternate-cd-dvd
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: ok, i dont install still
<Landgraf_Chel> still 9.10
<Landgraf_Chel> today i going
<calumayoo> ive been trying it as i deem it similar for upgrading form 9.10 t 10.04...
<Landgraf_Chel> then will talking
<len_> It didn't start indexing for me until after I upgraded to lucid.
<Landgraf_Chel> len_: reinstall on clear hard
<thegeek0100> I also found this one to install directly from iso "http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html"
<len_> No need to do that.  I can just turn off indexing if it comes to that.
<len_> I'd rather allow indexing though, but just limit its allowed cpu usage.
<kt> hi
<kt> is it Idels channel
<kt> where r u ppl
<thegeek0100> been real, fun... I'm out of here...
<Landgraf_Chel> kt: we are there
<kt> I'm trying to update my OS
<kt> it's taking time
<kt> :s
<kt> can u send ur PC to me after u update it?
<Landgraf_Chel> kt: don't now
<Landgraf_Chel> kt: don't know
<kt> just send ur pc
<kt> it's not so hard
<kt> use DHL
<Landgraf_Chel> kt: where u want sed your pc?
<Landgraf_Chel> *send
<Landgraf_Chel> from window your home?
<kt> I want yours
<kt> my pc very old
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kt> I want to get your pc
<bazhang> kt, please take chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Teknical> ok im feelin stupid (probably so) but I have kubuntu 10.04 installed on my raid .. all is good there. I also have a 120 gig IDE in the mix somewhere that I use for storage and virtualbox's.. however at the moment I have no permission to create or do anything on the drive really? is there a proper way or a guide to show me how to set this up? I didnt have this problem in 9.10 it seemed to just work
<kt> k
<kt> :)
<FeasibilityStudy> Only 249 peeps on here. lol
<kt> yeap
<sunk8> Hi guys, just wanted to know the status of the kubuntu ubuntu one client. Does it really work for any1?
<Landgraf_Chel> ops, don't anderstand first
<kt> just to help you
<FeasibilityStudy> Sux how Canonical doesnt care about KDE.
<sunk8> Hello, any1 tried installing the Ubuntu One client for Kubuntu?
<kt> I'm using Kubuntu now
<sunk8> kt, u tried Ubuntu One client?
<kt> I'm using Ubuntu, but I dont know about "Ubuntu One Client"
<Landgraf_Chel> why Ubuntu One kontent is mp3? why not free ogg?
<sunk8> Err. In GNOME I have ubuntuone-client named package that installed a beautiful application which helped me sync all my folders with Ubuntu One. Wondering if something similar is available for kde...
<sunk8> I wanna switch to a fresh Kubuntu on my PC. And don't want to install the GNOME client.
<kt> hmm, I don't know about that, I just came from MS OS :)
<sunk8> lawl. It's been about 2 years since I saw the Windoze interface...
<sunk8> kt, u atleast know about Ubuntu One services?
<kt> :s
<kt> yeah, it's good
<sunk8> U use them online or sync with your desktop/apps too?
<FeasibilityStudy> I am on suse now, but am thinking about Kubuntu.
<sunk8> I believe they had a kubuntu client till some days back. And it seems to have vanished completely from the repos.
<kt> I did not get you
<sunk8> In Ubuntu, we just open the client app and click on connect. Log in and it synchronizes all files and folders from the 'Ubuntu One' folder in my home directory.
<sunk8> We can just drag n drop folders there and they get syncd automatically.
<kt> I c, I don't know about this thing
<sunk8> It was installed by default in Ubuntu. Kubuntu had it in beta2 but now, it ain't here.
<sunk8> removed from the repos
<kt> do you want me to check main?
<sunk8> Can you try to install the package 'ubuntuone-client', and let me know what happens?
<kt> I have synaptic-kde
<kt> is it the same?
<sunk8> tell me if it tries to install the GNOME version or pulls the kde one...
<moetunes> sunk8: this might help - http://linux.digitalsp.com/2009/12/installing-ubuntu-one-on-kubuntu-910.html
<kt> I have "Ubuntu One client GNOME integration"
<sunk8> moetunes. That's the issue. ubuntuone-client-kde existed in karmic, but is not there in lucid!
<moetunes> o
<sunk8> kt. It seems that we don't have a kde client yet for ubuntu one. It doesn't even show at the packages.ubuntu.com
<kt> sunk8: I have this one, "Ubuntu One client GNOME integration" is it the same one?
<sunk8> kt, na that one would install the GNOME client. It requires nautilus. Integrates with evolution, tomboy and rhythmbox. Seriously there's nothing similar available for KDE?
<moetunes> sunk8: if you ask later there might be more folk with an idea - us and europe are sleeping atm
<sunk8> moetunes. Perhaps you are right. Thanx a lot guys. I'll try later. ;-)
<calumayoo> hello..how do you mount iso images in kubuntu 9.10?
<calumayoo> !mount iso
<calumayoo> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<calumayoo> bazhang: the problem is that i dont know what <mountpoint> to assign
<calumayoo> !isomount
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<moetunes> calumayoo: you make a dir then use it as a mountpoint
<calumayoo> i see thanks
<moetunes> e.g. sudo mkdir -v /mnt/mounpoint
<ForgeAus> is there a network viewer/port scanner  proggy for Kubuntu? something to discover IP's on on a lan/range?
<dominicdinada> blah ark with the rar binaries wont let me extract rars what is a good gui front end for 7zip ?
<ForgeAus> its not ark that is your rar problem its rar being a proprietary format
<jotall> Is there no LyX in 10.04?
<ForgeAus> you need a package like unrar-free but 7z uh, not sure...
<ForgeAus> jotall: good question
<ForgeAus> !info LyX
<ubottu> Package LyX does not exist in karmic
<ForgeAus> apparently not even in karmic?
<maco> !info lyx
<ForgeAus> (which is like 9.10)
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.4-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3093 kB, installed size 7924 kB
<jotall> It is available in 10.04 Ubuntu.. I did manage to install it there
<jotall> But not in Kubuntu
<maco> !info lyx karmic
<ForgeAus> jotall? what do you mean
<maco> ForgeAus: package names are all lowercase
<ForgeAus> any ubuntu packages are available in kubuntu
<maco> jotall: ubuntu & kubuntu share repositories
<jotall> Hm, well, it was a while ago, so I might have taken it from their site, yeah..
<jotall> Yeah
<jotall> So is it not in the reps because it's still for 3 and not 4? Qt/KDE..
<maco> it *is* in the repos
<maco> lyx | 1.6.5-1ubuntu1 | lucid/universe | source, amd64, i386
<moetunes> ForgeAus: iirc nmap can scan the lan
<ForgeAus> thx
<ForgeAus> the ##linux pplz told me that :)
<maco> !info lyx lucid | jotall
<ubottu> jotall: lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3112 kB, installed size 7996 kB
<jotall> oh universe
<maco> it has always been a universe package
<maco> at least as far back as dapper
<maco> (i'm looking at the list-of-current-versions-of-this-package-in-all-supported-versions right now)
<jotall> Ya, thanks for the simple "d'oh" answer.. it's been a while since I used Ubuntu :)
<calumayoo> moetunes: can you really mount in KDE?
<moetunes> ForgeAus: lots of network tools returned from   apt-cache search nmap
<moetunes> calumayoo: of course
<calumayoo> :( why cant i? ok... ill try again
<maco> if you want a gui to make nmap easier, zenmap is nice :)
<moetunes> calumayoo: make sure you have the full path to the iso image and mountpoints and don't forget to sudo
<calumayoo> ok
<moetunes> luck
<ForgeAus> uh, now I need to know how to use nmap, whats target exactly? can I specify an IP range there?
<ForgeAus> ahh I think I figured it out
<ForgeAus> instead of x.x.x.x-x.x.x.x its x.x.x.x-x
<moetunes> ForgeAus: from man nmap - nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8
<moetunes> so maybe nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16
<theuros1> is somewhere a virtual box image with kubuntu available for download
<moetunes> theuros1: there's #vbox - they might know
<bazhang> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3112 kB, installed size 7996 kB
<ForgeAus> moetunes whats the 16 mean?
<ForgeAus> 16 ips starting from .0 ?
<ForgeAus> theuros1:  you can always get a kubuntu.iso and install it in vbox...
<moetunes> ForgeAus: I would think from .0 to .16 scan
<moetunes> ForgeAus: -sP: Ping Scan - go no further than determining if host is online
<theuros1> i found it here http://virtualboxes.org/news/   ..
<eirikb> Hello. How do I enable nvidia drivers?
<moetunes> !nvidia | eirikb
<ubottu> eirikb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eirikb> moetunes: Thanks
<moetunes> np
<eirikb> moetunes: It seems to be for ubuntu and gnome (settings)? And i thought 10.04 was released with new set of drivers for nvidia?
<moetunes> eirikb: that's the extent of my knowledge on nvidia sorry :]
<eirikb> And I can't see any "Restricted Manager" in system settings -> advanced tab :(
<eirikb> moetunes: Ok
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there an app which downloads videos from youtube native to kubuntu
<eirikb> I do have a hardware-tab in System settings, but it does not mention nvidia
<eagles0513875> eirikb: what issues are you having with nvidia
<eirikb> eagles0513875: Can't enable the driver
<eirikb> eagles0513875: (10.04)
<eagles0513875> eirikb: O_O what errors are you getting
<eirikb> eagles0513875: None, I don't know how to enable it, can't find any menu
<eagles0513875> give me a vew to open my vm
<eagles0513875> and ill help ya get it working :)
<eirikb> Ah, cool thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> eirikb: what kind of video card do you have
<eirikb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43GL [Quadro FX 540] (rev a2)
<eagles0513875> nice gpu btw
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> do you do alot of 3d stuff like cad and what not
<eirikb> Nope, I just want effects to make it look shiny
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> eirikb: click on the k then applications then system then hardware drivers that will find any drivers you would need
<eagles0513875> eirikb: did it find your video card ?
<eirikb> System Settings -> Andvanced -> Hardware   That is what I have tried, and there is no mention of nvidia or graphic cards at all
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> not in system settings
<eagles0513875> see my step above
<eirikb> Personal information manager? :/
<eagles0513875> no no
<eirikb> Found it
<eirikb> Serached
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> anything come up
<eirikb> It wants me to edit sources for apt
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> open up kpackagekit and you can edit the sources from there
<eagles0513875> and click on settings then hit edit sources
<eagles0513875> eirikb: ^
<eirikb> And then?
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a link to the kubuntu release notes?
<eagles0513875> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eagles0513875> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: see above :)
<eirikb> eagles0513875: The sources seems fine to me. But Settings only let me edit sources
<eagles0513875> eirikb: is that what u said you needed to do edit the apt sources list
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> humm
<eirikb> eagles0513875: Oh no I didn't mean that, I meant when I open the application called Settings (Searched) I get to KPackageKit
<KeithWeisshar> is there a separate release note for kubuntu?
<eirikb> eagles0513875: But the apps title is Settings - KDE Control Module
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: i am not sureu
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> hold on
 * eagles0513875 thinks me needs to do a clean install as i upgraded from karmic
<eirikb> :)
<eagles0513875> eirikb: open up hardware drivers
<eirikb> eagles0513875: aaah, it's a seperate app, I searched for it
<KeithWeisshar> is it worth downloading the kubuntu cd for kde if i already have the stanard ubuntu cd
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: no need
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: to install kde just install the package kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> that will install the necessary apps that come with kubuntu as well as kde
<eirikb> eagles0513875: That was kinda hidden for new users for KDE. And System settings just told me "Don't work, must enable drivers"
<KeithWeisshar> why are there separate ubuntu and kubuntu cd's?
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: ubuntu is just gnome and kubuntu is kde xubuntu is xfce
<eagles0513875> eirikb: restart after enabling
<KeithWeisshar> does the kubuntu cd include firefox
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: ff can be downloaded
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly its to save you from downloading large amounts of data thats why there is kubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> what default broweser does kubuntu include
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu comes with firefox
<eirikb> eagles0513875: Ah I understand it now. I was looking at favorites, I should be looking at Applications. Maybe the guide link on !nvidia should mention that?
<eirikb> eagles0513875: Thanks for the help
<eagles0513875> :) no problem
<eagles0513875> also eirikb
<eagles0513875> if you want to install restricted formats like flash java etc
<syon> whohoo. a new LTS release. thanks everyone for their hard work!
<KeithWeisshar> a web browser is still needed to download
<KeithWeisshar> does it come wiht a default browser needed to download firefox
<eagles0513875> on the terminal type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: download it via commandline
<eagles0513875> its in the repos
<eagles0513875> KeithWeisshar: konqueror is the default browser
<eirikb> eagles0513875: Ok, then I will get some as apt-get install sun-java6-jdk for java, instead of OpenJDK?
<eagles0513875> eirikb: i believe kubuntu-restricted-extras installs openjdk
<eagles0513875> i believe not sure
<eagles0513875> if your not worried about that stuff for now you can leave it
<eirikb> Oh, don't want that
<eirikb> Yeah I checked it out, it's openjdk
<eirikb> Is flashplugin-nonfree deprecated then? (Or only used in ubuntu)
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, wifi card seems to be installed on my LG x130 netbook, but it isn't detecting either of my wifi routers :\
<eagles0513875> eirikb: i saw it in the repos
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eirikb> flashplugin-nonfree is there though
<eagles0513875> eirikb: look at that link. also there is a 64bit flash i just found out :)
<eirikb> In ubuntu I've used flashplugin-nonfree for years, always worked. I'll look it up, thanks. Bye
<eagles0513875> eirikb: ill be around for a while if you have any questions
<eirikb> Ok, thanks a lot :)
<eagles0513875> eirikb: dont forget to reboot for ur vido driver to get workin
<eagles0513875> :)
<eirikb> Yeah I know, it's same app as ubuntu, just didn't know how to get to it :D  As in ubuntu you will be prompted after install
<eagles0513875> hehe
<rob0917> I'm trying to decide between kubuntu 10.04 and pclinuxos 2010 ,are there any suggestions to which I should choose .
<ikonia> rob0917: it's personal taste, try them out see what works best for you
<rob0917> <ikonia> thanks I'll try both .  I'm really starting to like kde4 over gnome
<MrKlown> has anyone had trouble installing 10.4 ?
<syon> sorry for cross posting, but #kubuntu-netbook is still sleepy ;-)
<syon> is there an easy way for testing out the NB-RMX? from a normal Kubuntu install?
<MrKlown> when i try to install kubuntu it freezes after i choose english and the disc shows no errors, any idea?
<eagles0513875> syon: what kind of testing do you want to do
<MrKlown> man i wish someone has had this problem
<syon> eagles0513875: just run it on my existing non-UNR Kubuntu install
<neurre> hi
<neurre> is there mini / net install cd image url for 10.04?
<eagles0513875> syon: use virtual box then to setup a virtual machine to test before installing
<syon> eagles0513875: thanks. i guess I could also use the Netbook Live Image
<eagles0513875> :) ya
<syon> so I assume that the answer to my original question is: No, there is not a simply installable (meta-) package to move from Kubuntu -> Kubuntu NR
<eagles0513875> syon: not that i know of but for testing i usually use a virtual machine to test
<syon> neurre: there used to be one hidden deep in the folders of the mirrors, let me double check
<syon> neurre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<forge> no kubuntu-netbook-desktop?
<neurre> syon, is it the same as ubuntu?
<forge> its larger I know that much
<Mamarok> syon: of course there is: install the kubuntu-netbook packages, then restart
<syon> neurre: can't remember for sure, but I think you could chose which desktop flavour you wanted to install
<forge> the iso for kubuntu netbook is 700+mb the normal kubuntu desktop iso is around 680mb
<syon> Mamarok: That was too simple, thanks! :-)
<neurre> whats different in netbook?
<forge> !info kubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> kubuntu-netbook (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.170 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Mamarok> neurre: the workspace is oüptimized for netbook screens
<Mamarok> optimized*
<forge> neurre, essentially the screenres
<forge> desktop is in 2 activities
<Mamarok> forge: and it looks different
<syon> forge: wow. that is great "!" magic
<forge> 1 for apps 1 for widgets or something like that...
<neurre> what happens if i run it in proper desktop computer?)
<forge> well Mamarok afaik the looks is... similar in style...
<Mamarok> neurre: it will also work, just make your desktop look different
<neurre> comparison screenshots would be great
<Mamarok> there is no panel IIRC
<syon> neurre: screenshots https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<forge> neurre, not much you just get lower screenres, and a less usauble desktop
<neurre> less usable in what ways?
<neurre> cant i use the native screen resolution?
<syon> forge: i was hoping for some different setup for the resource hogging background deamons ;)
<Mamarok> forge: that is a matter of opinion
<Mamarok> syon: install the kubuntu-netbook-default-settings so you can tweak
<forge> syon I doubt it
<forge> kubuntu netbook as I said is bigger, so theres more of it than the normal desktop
<forge> oddly enough
<Mamarok> bigger? How that bigger? The screen resolution is different, else it is basically the same
<ForgeAus> Mamarok: yeah same in concept, different in real-estate
<syon> wicked. thanks guys for the quick help! maybe testing the Live ISO from a fast USB key will give me the cleanest experience
<ForgeAus> (by that I mean screen real-estate, as in as much space on the screen as you would otherwise have to place apps/icons/etc...
<Mamarok> syon: also, for help about the netbook edition there is #kubuntu-netbook
<syon> and if I like it, I know how to transition.
 * neurre thinks there is no such thing as fast usb key
<syon> [09:34] <syon> sorry for cross posting, but #kubuntu-netbook is still sleepy ;-)
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: why are you sonegative about? It is for small screens
<ForgeAus> the netbook remix is about the only thing I think that might justify using mac-like menu's
<Mamarok> if you don't like it, don't use it
<ForgeAus> Mamarok: sorry I wasn't trying to sound negative
<Mamarok> well, you do
<ForgeAus> and yes I agree its designed for smaller screens
<ForgeAus> (which netbook computers generally have)
<Mamarok> so if you have a high screen resolution it is definitely not for you, it is for netbooks, remember?
<neurre> well
<Mamarok> not for normal laptops
<ForgeAus> neurre you can try it nothing to stop you
<syon> neurre: there definitly are. especially compared to a (fast) HDD that has to go through LUKS on an atom ;-)
<neurre> cant i customize font sizes and desktop the way i want it?
<ForgeAus> just be aware of the res thing, so you don't expect more out of it thats all...
<neurre> syon, could you recommend me one?
<neurre> syon, all i've tested have been a lot slower than HDD
<syon> neurre: well, my comparison was not entirely fair... i was talkig about an unencrypted USB key vs. a LUKS-encrypted HDD through a rather slow atom
<neurre> if i put smaller size fonts and icons and remove unnecessary desktop thingies i dont really use, what is there different then between netbook and normal?
<Mamarok> neurre: that's the magic of KDE, you can make it look the same
<neurre> my desktop (on xp) just some quicklaunch icons on the left (widescreen) and thats it, i dont need - or want - anything else on my desktop
<neurre> in that sense, i dont understand "why netbook edition"
<Mamarok> just be aware of the performance restrictions of a netbook
<ForgeAus> neurre becuase a kde desktop isn't suitable for a netbook
<Mamarok> neurre: it is for netbooks, not for normal laptops, how difficult is that to understand?
<ForgeAus> so they sliced it down to netbook so it fits nicer and works better for that type of computer
<syon> neurre: Price comparison pages usually have also some speed comparison: http://skinflint.co.uk/  http://geizhals.at/eu/
<neurre> mamarok, it is difficult to understand because i dont use much at all any other features that the quicklaunch icons :D
<ForgeAus> sorry I should say the normal default KDE desktop is designed for desktop pc resolutions, kubuntu netbook is customized for another comptuer type so it suits the screen res far better, and work more efficiently with less pixelspace
<ForgeAus> Mamarok:  that wasn't negative was it?
<neurre> yeah i know but im just nitpicking :)
<syon> :-D
<neurre> ideally there would be just single edition which would automatically work in a good way in all resolutions
<neurre> smaller resolution -> smaller fonts, less space wasted in gui things etc
<syon> neurre: at least with KDE you *can* change things you want them. this is something I miss with GNOME, really.
<ForgeAus> neurre, you should see the lengths the standard gnome-based ubuntu went to for its netbook remix
<ForgeAus> using a completely different window manager...
<neurre> oh dear
<ForgeAus> (although I'm not sure if thats changed since then)
<syon> ForgeAus: Are they? Wow. Didn't know that.
<ForgeAus> forgot the name of it
<ForgeAus> started with h
<neurre> no wonder im looking for kubuntu instead of ubuntu / gnome :D
<neurre> but ive only used kubuntu 9 a little on my home computer
 * syon fist of all updates to 10.04 and hopes that there is not too much interference with the additional KDE PPAs he pulled in.
<neurre> it got the font sizes really wrong when i booted it to tv :D
<ForgeAus> Matchbox is the name of the Ubuntu desktop for Ubuntu netbook remix from memory..
<ForgeAus> (its essentialyl alternatives for metacity and gnome...
<ForgeAus> they're calling the window manager Maximus now I think, but it used to bee something else
<neurre> 3 mins left to download kubuntu-10.04 .. :)
<metellius> after the upgrade my main panel has disappeared. the plasma desktop is still there, but the panel is not
<neurre> im going to install kubuntu on vmware image..
<neurre> i cant spare much more than maybe 50 or 60 GB
<eagles0513875> hey Mamarok im connected to one of the mirrors via ftp where on the mirror would i find the iso available for download
<eagles0513875> nm the mirror wont work :(
<syon> eagles0513875: which ISO?
<syon> mini.iso?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> full iso
<eagles0513875> of 64bit lucid
<eagles0513875> damn school firewall blocking http iso downloads ftp works fine though
<eagles0513875> syon: thing i found something hold on
<eagles0513875> nm blocked :(
<syon> eagles0513875: could you just prefix the download links with ftp instead?
<neurre> 10 secs left :)
<eagles0513875> depends on the server/mirror if they support ftp
<neurre> hmm
<syon> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<syon> several of those have ftp in their URL, maybe try one of those?
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i got it now
<eagles0513875> ftp into release.ubuntu.com as a guest :)
<syon> then releases/kubuntu/arch/...
<neurre> i need update my vmware first :/
<FinnArild> ... so - I started the update to 10.04 as I was requested yesterday and went to bed. This morning, the kde screenblanker was on, and I could not get it off with my bluetooth key/mouse. I rebooted, and now I only get the shell login. This leaves me with 2 immediate questions:
<syon> hang on... 10.04 first :-)
<FinnArild> 1: How could a update be so royally f***ed up?
<FinnArild> 2: How can I fix it.
<syon> FinnArild: What kind of GFX card do you have?
<syon> does it need a special driver?
<syon> such as newer ATI  / NVidia cards?
<FinnArild> eh ... whatsitcaled again - the acer REVOLUTION it is ... It ran fine on my previous Kubuntu
<rethus> 10.04 out now. Is an upgrade without problems possible? anyone try it?
<FinnArild> syon: it's a ION
<kaddi> is there are a list if known problems with 10.04 somewere?
<syon> FinnArild: hmhm, htat might need nvidias drivers
<syon> more information could be found from the shell through having a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FinnArild> syon: yes - it definitely does. But whyever should that be a problem?
<FinnArild> syon: it ran fine just before the upgrade?
<syon> i.e.: log in, then "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<syon> and check for any errors
<syon> maybe the driver was not properly installed through the update
<syon> this is somewhat tricky with the closed-source drivers
<ForgeAus> thats weird the default desktop for UNE (ubuntu netbook remix) looks kinda mac-like... purplish colour for the desktop anyway...
<FinnArild> syon: failed to load module nvidia - module does not exist!
<FinnArild> but
<FinnArild> why does an upgrade fuck that up?
<FinnArild> and
<FinnArild> How do I fix it?
<eagles0513875> !language FinnArild
<FinnArild> sorry
<FinnArild> forgot the ***
<FinnArild> :)
<eagles0513875> its ok
<syon> you could try to do an online update
<FinnArild> syon: how would I do this from shell?
<syon> hang on.. if you did an update.. it should have all the newest packages already
<syon> sudo apt-get update
 * FinnArild had a perfectly running kubuntu system
<syon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<neurre> now i guess i need to reboot a couple of times first in order to get vmware updated..
<rethus> 10.04 out now. Is an upgrade without problems possible? anyone try it?
<FinnArild> ah
 * neurre is going to make a fresh install..
<FinnArild> *dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. *
<syon> ah. that may explani things
<syon> just do that
<FinnArild> ... which means that it wasn't quite finished when I turned off stuff
<FinnArild> now - THAT was helpful :)
<FinnArild> (but poor grandma trying to run her own linux ;) ...)
<eagles0513875> lol
<syon> hehe. tell her how to use IRC ;-)
<syon> and that we're nice folks ;-)
 * FinnArild is not the grandma - it was just an image popping into my head :)
<FinnArild> I know you are nice. It is me who is frustrated :)
<syon> FinnArild: if you were, you would have been the first grandma on IRC i know :)
<FinnArild> syon: don't say that - my sister is actually on IRC and she's just become a grandma.
<syon> now my upgrade just bailed out with a non-helpful error message. "Error 1: bla bla bla" I guess I need more control. from the terminal :)
<14WAALGOI> hii guys.. i want to talk to someone who has done a fresh install of lucid and is free enough to help me with my naive questions/doubts :-)
<syon> FinnArild: I did not say that were no grandmas in IRC ;-)
<FinnArild> :)
<syon> eagles0513875: is there a manual for the fancy "!" things somewhere?
<ads> So, any known trouble upgrading from 9.10?
<ads> Or should i risk taking a backup and hit the upgrade button?
<kaddi> ads I think I'm gonna wake a little longer. Personally.. Not many seem to have upgraded yet
<Dr_Euphonium> greetings
<kaddi> ads you can check known issues in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<Mamarok> kaddi: I am on Lucid since the last Alpha
<Mamarok> ads: there should be no big problems
<ads> kaddi: same for me, i think. Backup takes a day ...
<Mamarok> but a good idea is to use a separate partition for your /home, so you ca do a fresh install very easily
<Mamarok> can* do
<ads> Mamarok: this laptop has a full encrypted harddisk, so i need a full backup anyway.
<Mamarok> ads: yes, then you have no other choice
<ads> question is, if i use the following weekend or the weekend after
<floown> hello
<ForgeAus> ok well nowerdays its metacity + maximus, formerly was Matchbox + Hildon
<ForgeAus> sorry, lol old convo
<ForgeAus> was looking for the name Hildon, took till now to find it!
<oxymoron> Mamarok: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. The error code is 3. Check your install" That started to happen after I installed my /home partition on a new partition and mounted it, weird? :S
<syon> ForgeAus: interesting!
<floown> I have upgrade too Lucid, quite perfect. The only things I have to notice is the ugly boot. How can I change the resolution for grub?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: did you create the partition and then moved afterwards? That's not really a good idea, you should backup your /home and restor it on the new partition
<ForgeAus> actually its not the netbook edition its the mobile remix... hmmm... maybe I got it confused...
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: Hildon was a mobile phone desktop, not a netbook one
<ForgeAus> kde also has a mobile desktop too, I wonder if its related to its netbook desktop?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: No, I created my partition before a clean install of Kubuntu 10.04 LTS and then choosed it for my /home folder.
<ForgeAus> Mamarok:  yeah, I just noticed that...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: that should work out of the box though
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I guess it'ŝ not related to the separate partition, but something went wrong with your installation
<ForgeAus> so the diff is Hildon (for mobile) vs Maximus (for netbook)?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: I don't know about the Gnome netbook, I only know that Hildon is the maemo desktop for mobile devices
<Mamarok> actually, was, it's quite old already
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Then another annoying problem. If I dont activate proprietary nvidia driver then I cannot activate desktop effects and use OpenGL for Cairo Dock (Required for transparency), but IF I do then plymouth resolution of logo and everything is going blurry and noisy, that didnt happen before when nouveau took care of my resolution and all.
<ForgeAus> yeah well its not gnome, its hildon, but Ubuntu used it for its mobile (and yes it is what maemo uses... )
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I don't have a NIVDIA card, no problem here iwth the free Radeon driver on ATI
<ForgeAus> I don't know what Kubuntu mobile (if there is such a thing) uses...
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: maemo's Hildon is Gnome based, actually GPE based
<oxymoron> Mamarok: There have been problem with nVidia since I dont know in 10.04 from alpha un upstreams.
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: MeeGo I guess? So far there is no mobile version for KDE
<ForgeAus> Mamarok:  IC, thats probably why Ubuntu used it for its mobile vers since its Gnome based...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I know why I avoid NVIDIA since quite some time :)
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I know why I avoided ATI for quite some time xD And this wasnt the case :D
<ForgeAus> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=98312&PHPSESSID=cae ???
<Mamarok> oxymoron: file a bug, not much I can do about that
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: what is this about?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Youre just lucky because ATI choosed OpenSOurce and the team took care of the drivers fast xD And you should actually thank nVidia for that, I dont think ATI would go OpenSOurce if they didnt feel like they were going under, which they almost did.
<ForgeAus> Mamarok: I dunno just... looking... learning, you know.. general knowledge I guess
<Brick> Guys how is the new Lucid.. is nepomuk a pain .. i have heard it would be enabled by default... and it is actually a huge resource sucker
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: have you seen the date? Also, this is by no means official, and it's apparently still Qt3, so totally obsolete anyway
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And its not quite a bug, its a nvidia driver issue xD
<Mamarok> oxymoron: which is a bug, or how else would you call that?
<Mamarok> Brick: well, then just disable it
<syon> Mamarok: You can't
<Mamarok> if you don't rely on filtering by tags you don't need it anyway
<syon> If you want to use KMail etc.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Incompetent programmers on nVidia team? :D
<Mamarok> syon: rubbish, that is Akonadi, he is talking about Nepomuk
<Brick> Mamarok: but is it really a resource hog in lucid too
<syon> Mamarok: Isn't that the same? Or at least intertwined?
<Mamarok> syon: Kontact needs Akonadi, not Nepomuk which is the Semantic Desktop
<Mamarok> syon: not at all, Akonadi is the underlying database structure
<Brick> syon: thanks but nepomuk and akonadi are nowhere related
<Mamarok> Brick: as I said, don't activate it then
<Mamarok> unless you want to be able to filter by tags, then you need it
<Mamarok> but I bet you don't have tagged your text files yet :)
<Brick> Mamarok: cool .... i asked "is it? " and not" it is?"
<Mamarok> Brick: yes it is, since it needs to index files to be useable
<Mamarok> so either you reduce the number of files it indexes, which makes it pointless, or you live with the ressource drwaback, or you disable it
<Brick> guys also please suggest me a cool efficient netbook.. I was thing of vaio but it is just not great and I seriously dont know if Kubuntu will work on it
<Brick> Thanks Mamarok:
<Mamarok> Brick: there is a Netbook edition for kubuntu
<Mamarok> don't expect a netbook to run a full fledged KDE, netbooks are not as powerfull as a laptop
<Brick> I know not the right forum to ask but still what would be a good netbook to have
<Mamarok> if you want power, don't buy a netbook
<syon> Mamarok: I remember I had to enable Nepomuk for sth when upgrading to the latest KDE PPA on 9.10
<Mamarok> syon: certainbly not
<Mamarok> -b
<syon> Mamarok: well the whole thing was a pain. maybe I superflously activated it.
<Brick> syon: noo not possible.. i did upgrade to kde 4.4.2 from karmic and no no nepomuk was needed.. i tried activating it once but it was like eating up the entire thing..
<Brick> Mamarok: ok so what would be the most pwerful netbook.. although not the right forum to ask
<syon> folks, just one fact. I just checked: it was activated. and I did not do it because i was a semantic desktopper ;-)
<syon> well, maybe I felt lucky the other day :-)
<Brick> syon: I give up...!
<Brick> :-)
<syon> Brick: With what?
<Brick> syon: sorry multitasking error.. it was supposed to be typed elsewhere
<Mamarok> Brick: indeed, this is not the right channel to ask for hardware
<syon> Brick: No worries.
<Brick> Mamarok: come one where else could i find the best geeks on earth , about a great netbook to run my Kubuntu(so does that make it seem like a Kubuntu question now.. i guess yes)
<Mamarok> I no nothing about netbooks, but there are a lot of review sites out there, did you Google for it?
<Brick> yes i did and no nothing much around...! by the way how is this new memenu thing
<Brick> does gwibber run it here too or do we have choqok here
<syon> Brick: As a sidenote: The slightly larger non-netbooks with VIA Nano and AMD CPUs have more power, maybe supporting a better KDE feel.
<FinnArild> so I read something about the KDE screenblanker being gone from 10.04 - does this mean I loose my beloved ascii-aquarium?
<Brick> syon: thanks will check that out
<Mamarok> Brick: KDE uses Choqok
<FinnArild> Also - one of the things reported missing was bluetooth - does this mean I will be in bluetooth keyboard/mouse hell again?
<Brick> so you mean to say memenu in kde uses choqok Mamarok:
<Mamarok> FinnArild: it's just not on the CD, you can still isntall it kscreensaver and kscreensaver-extras
<FinnArild> Mamarok: I update online
<Mamarok> Brick: memenu would be what? The microblogging client is Choqok
<FinnArild> CD is SO 1998
<oxymoron> Mamarok: This is weird, if I enable XRender instead of OpenGL everything works. But with OpenGL in system settings => desktop => advanced I cannot enable composite xD
<Mamarok> FinnArild: well, you need it for a fresh install, that or a USB stick
<Brick> FinnArild: and then you can feed all the fish there and possibly i can feed on them too
<FinnArild> Mamarok: usb stick - now we're into this century, at least :)
<Brick> now listening to mamarok's answer.. do we have something called the memenu in Kubuntu 10.04 like that in Gnome(Ubuntu)
<syon> FinnArild: Asciiaquarium is amazing, didn't know about it.
<Mamarok> Brick: what is the memenu in the first place? I never use Gnome, how am I suppoed to know what you are talking about?
<Brick> syon: so you too are getting some fish fries for me
<syon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<Mamarok> Brick: there is a Semantivc Desktop plasma widget
<Brick> Mamarok: you never told me you never used Gnome , so how was i supposed to know you never knew about it....yes that link from syon: just might help you a little
<Brick> Semantic Desktop plasma widget.. what is that
<FinnArild> syon: so - now update finished, I get to the login screen - and it tries to log in, crashes and presents me with the login screen again.
<Brick> syon: do we have it in kubuntu the memenu
<FinnArild> syon: which logfile to check this time?
<FinnArild> syon: (nvidia seems to work fine)
<Mamarok> Brick: no, memenu is not needed, did you read what I told you?
<Mamarok> it's called openDesktop
<Brick> Mamarok: what has open desktop got to do with memenu
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> Brick: do you really want to use KDE?
<Mamarok> check that widget out first
<Brick> Mamarok: how old are you... you get tired so soon :-).. relax dude checking
<syon> FinnArild: Mhmhm, that is very odd.
<syon> FinnArild: I'd suggest to keep checking the Xorg.0.log
<Mamarok> Brick: you are asking questions about Gnome stuff in a KDE related channel, that's the point
<syon> but maybe this time the older one, I assume your Xserver is crashing after login
<Mamarok> so if you want to use KDE, don't expect Gnome applications
<FinnArild> syon: I'll tail -f it while logging in
<syon> ok
<syon> FinnArild: Anything interesting?
<FinnArild> syon: not anything that pops out;: http://pastebin.com/Pum9yqvU
<Brick> Mamarok: there is a difference between features and applicatiions...this memenu was designed by mark shuttleworth himself and Yes i would love to have that feature in KDE too .. and if you dont know please let others answer
<FinnArild> syon: I have a feeling this is in KDE
<FinnArild> s/in/with/
<SandGorgon> in KDE 4.4.2 on Kubuntu 10.04, I see that almost every app throws this error on the cmdline (http://paste.ubuntu.com/425112/). is there something wrong with my install ?
<Ender2070> the memenu is a gnome turd
<Ender2070> go ask in #ubuntu
<Mamarok> Brick: did you try to install it?
<FinnArild> ... tailing kdm.log
<Mamarok> and wether it is designed by god himself or not, it is a Gnome app
<FinnArild> oook
<Mamarok> also, since there are apparently no packages for it, I guess it doesn't even exist yet
<Brick> Ender2070: would be great if you could say cheese and not interfere if you dont want to answer.. and yes you can leave the channel toooooooooo
<FinnArild> so now I got some errors, just not sure what they mean: http://pastebin.com/kipaYhSV
<Brick> Exactly Mamrok: finally you answered what i wanted to know
<Mamarok> Brick: you should maybe rethink that you are in a KDE related channel, so asking about theoretical Gnome apps is not the right place
<Brick> why
<Mamarok> Brick: also insulting others is not the right way to start with, seriously
<FinnArild> besides, Gnome sucks ...
<Mamarok> FinnArild: behave :)
<FinnArild> .oO(was that out loud?)
<Ender2070> Qt apps > gtk apps
<Mamarok> OK folks, this is a support channel, not about what is better or worse, please remember that :)
<Brick> i guess good things should be learnt  although i too agree that gnome sucks
<mavallad> Does someone know how to get the win key mapped?
<FinnArild> ... so - what is ibus anyway?
<Mamarok> Brick: for off topic discussions like that I suggest #kubuntu-offtopic
<Bucky> hingo, i'm trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Mamarok> Bucky: install the kubuntu-desktop package is a good start
<Bucky> but basically i don't know anything about kde!
<Mamarok> Bucky: well, what do you want to know?
<Brick> Mamarok: I appreciate your suggestion  but did i ask you to discuss this with me
<Mamarok> Brick: please stay on topic
<Brick> lol
<Bucky> where i can get some info? for example:
<Brick> @Mamarok:
<Bucky> what is nepomuki? and akonadi??
<Mamarok> Bucky: your example?
<Mamarok> what exactly do you wnat to know?
<Mamarok> want*
<Bucky> what those 2 name means?
<Mamarok> Bucky: Akonadi is the underlying database structure, used by Kontact mostly
<Bucky> which is the equivalent of synaptic?
<Mamarok> and Kontact is the PIM suite for KDE
<FinnArild> do you think an "apt-get autoremove" and a reboot possibly could help?
<Mamarok> Bucky: in the system settings, you have the option "Add/Remove software" for package isntallation
 * FinnArild afks a bit
<Mamarok> Bucky: Nepomuk is the base structure for the semantic desktop, used to creat an index allowing you to search by tags, not only by text or file names
<syon> FinnArild: Could you start a different session?
<Bucky> Mamarok, so they aren't run by the user, they are just a layer... right?
<Mamarok> Bucky: indeed
<Mamarok> if you don't use the Semantic Desktop though you should consider turning Nepomuk off, as it is using a lot of ressources
<neure> VMware Easy Install
<neure> hmm
<neure> nice
<Bucky> is possible to import mail and contacts from thunderbird to kmail?
<syon> Bucky: http://nepomuk.kde.org/ and http://pim.kde.org/akonadi/
<Mamarok> syon: I already asnwered that, no?
<neure> what tools there are to make kde application user interfaces?
<Mamarok> Bucky: you should have a look at http://userbase.kde.org
<Brick> sorry guys am back!
<neure> hmm
<neure> now i got a black screen :/
<neure> anyone else installed kubuntu to vmware?
<GNU\colossus> use a better hypervisor
<Ender2070> yeah
<GNU\colossus> both virtualbox and qemu work fine
<neure> better?
<Ender2070> kvm +1
<neure> virtualbox gave me bluescreens last time i tried it
<neure> i wasnt impressed
<Ender2070> bluescreens? get off windows
<GNU\colossus> yeah, well, blame the inferior Host-OS then ;)
<neure> :D
<Brick> ya get off windows your bluescreens would go..lol
<Bucky> Mamarok, thanks for the suggestions
<Bucky> bye!
<Mamarok> Bucky: you are welcome :)
<neure> wtf
<neure> after ctrl-alt-del i was able to boot to login
<neure> but keyboard is not working :D
<ubuntu> hey im about to install kubuntu right now and i want to decrypt my whole device with aes . have made  already this commands but there is always an error with the dm tables http://nopaste.info/8cfea8d6f9.html
<cv> how about kubuntu 10.04?
<cv> is it really good?
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<Mamarok> cv: what a strange question :)
<Mamarok> of course it is, else I wouldn't use it ;)
<cv> i've just join ubuntu community
<neure> hmm
<Brick> cv:It is good.. use a live cd . check out .. if you like it .. go ahead
<cv> i have little exp
<ubuntu> someone maybe an idea?
<neure> if i get to console login, keyboard works
<neure> how do i get back to graphical login from console login?
<ubuntu> strg + alt+ f7
<cv> can i have the application launcher as ubuntu in kubuntu?
<neure> keyboard still not working :/
<Brick> cv:hmmm i guess you wont need to have it as that in gnome.. the K menu is actually cooler and yes you can modify it as you want it
<Brick> cv: well i suggest you have a look at the live cd first .. if you are totally new to it
<neure> lets see if vmwares virtual keyboard can help at all.. :D
<syon> Mamarok: I just thought that links to the upstream projects with loads of text, graphics and further reading might be helpful.
<syon> Mamarok: Think of it as an addition to your helpful one liner.
<Mamarok> syon: well, I guess http://userbase.kde.org is a better link then, since Nepomuk's website is not exactly helpful
<Mamarok> cv: there is a widget called launcher you can add to the panel or the desktop
<Mamarok> cv: else there is krunner: Alt+F2, then type the name of the app or the function you are looking for
<cv> i know about them
<Mamarok> cv: but you should have a look at the userbase.kde.org website, everything is explained there
<cv> ok
<cv> i'll do it
<cv> tks
<cv> :)
<Mamarok> cv: you are welcome :)
<syon> Mamarok: IC. Didn't know about that one.
<Brick> bye guys got to go.....
<ubuntu> can someone take a look at this? i have an problem while setting up an crypted install http://paste.ubuntu.com/425139/
<ubuntu> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 root  works fine but then comes the error ....
<Clown_Knife> hey all
<kieren> Hey, I KDevelop doesn't seem to be in the repositories for 10.04. Do I need to build it myself?
<Mamarok> kieren: it is in a PPA, let me check which one
<Mamarok> kieren: have a look here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-beta-9
<kieren> Thanks
<Mamarok> kieren: you are welcome :)
<siriox> hi
<Tesssa> upgraded to 10.4 installed Wine is a beta version of wine loaded corel printhouse magic.worked og in 9.10 not in 10.4 any advise
<kieren> Tesssa: any error messages?
<Tesssa> no
<kieren> What happens when you try to run it?
<Tesssa> it loads ok
<Tesssa> but try to open corel it wo'nt
<Tesssa> the corel logo comes on but then corel shuts down
<caris_mere> with the new netbook edition, how do you make columns in the newspaper view? I only have one, but want 2
<||arifaX> how can I use polkit with kde or command line, what is the command?
<kieren> man polkit?
<kieren> http://linux.die.net/man/1/polkit-auth
<kieren> http://linux.die.net/man/1/polkit-action
<Mamarok> ||else have a look at the system settins -Advanced tab, there is a GUI frontend for it
<ZeDeun> Bonjour
<NermaN> Hi all
<Mamarok> !fr | ZeDeun
<ubottu> ZeDeun: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<NermaN> please help me, kubuntu 10.04 show black screen (no signal) on my pc after boot
<Ender2070> NermaN - is your pc plugged in?
<ZeDeun> Sorry.... hi. I will try to connect to the french speaking server but anyway I may need your help.... Am I welcome for that ?
<Mamarok> Ender2070: ...
<Mahara> NermaN: You just installed it and rebooted the system ?
<Mamarok> ZeDeun: yes, no problem, as long as you keep it in English :)
<Mahara> ZeDeun: If you speak english, yes
<NermaN> No i run install from disk
<NermaN> I have not tried to run Linux after changing video card
<Mahara> NermaN: Yes, you runned install from disk, and everything wen't fine during installation?
<Mahara> *went
<NermaN> installation dont start
<Mamarok> NermaN: so you did hardware changes after the installation?
<NermaN> no
<NermaN> i cannot install
<Mamarok> can you run the Live CD?
<NermaN> no
<NermaN> black screen
<Mamarok> NermaN: maybe try another CD then, it might be faultxy
<Mamarok> faulty*
<||arifaX> kieren: that does not help. I want to allow my user to create system wide connections in knetwork-manager and thererfor afaik I have to do something like polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modifiy --user "username"
<NermaN> all good with cd
<Mahara> NermaN: Have you verified the .iso for with md5sum ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Tesssa> so any help with 10.4. Wine beta version and corel draw
<Ender2070> nerman - you said you got a new video card, did you plug the monitor back in?
<NermaN> yes
<Mamarok> ||arifaX: have a look at the GUI frontend in the System Settings then
<NermaN> i hear sound of kde starting
<ZeDeun> Thanks. So, I ahve a stange problem with my sound card : Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). I can play sounds with firfox and windows (via virtualbox). However, any trial with a KDE aplication krsh it straightforward. Strange isn't it ?
<Ender2070> does your monitor have linux drivers?
<NermaN> monitor do not require that
<Ender2070> whats the word
<NermaN> on previous video card everything worked
<Mamarok> no, indeed
<Ender2070> graphics chip
<Mahara> NermaN: Please check the md5sum of the .iso or CD
<NermaN> HD5770
<Mamarok> NermaN: well, what Video card did you install? Also, did you try running the live CD after that hardware change?
<Mamarok> and yes, check the md5sum of the CD iso
<Mahara> ZeDeun: You hear the sound when Kubuntu is starting up ?
<NermaN> Mamarok: already checked
<SkEmO> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<SkEmO> i get error 1
<SkEmO> again
<Mamarok> SkEmO: behave!
<SkEmO> damn it!
<SkEmO> Mamarok:  uh?
<Mamarok> !language | SkEmO
<ubottu> SkEmO: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZeDeun> Mahara : No. Nothing. When I lunch Amarok, it krash. The same for the System config/Multimedia.
<Mamarok> SkEmO: no swearing here, please
<SkEmO> lol what did i do?
<Torch> Tesssa: it's not unusual that support for a specific application breaks from one wine version to the next
<Mahara> ZeDeun: Do you receive some kind of errors message ? or it just crashed without a warning, like Error encounter etc.
<Mamarok> ZeDeun: whihc phonon backend do you use? And if Amarok crashes, do you get a backtrace? Else you should install the amarok-dbg package and try again, might not be sound related
<Tesssa> i had a similar problem to Nerman i reloaded 9.10 and then upgraded to 10.4 and it works ok
<Tesssa> ok thanks Torch
<NermaN> I have long been used 9.04 with 8800GT, then I bought a hd5770 and install driver, everything worked fine, but after upgrading to 10.04 Linux completely broke and I deleted it for reinstall.
<SkEmO> does any version of linux supports soft buttons?
<NermaN> And now i cannot run installation
<Mamarok> define soft buttons?
<Ender2070> Skemo - 2.6.35
<Mahara> NermaN: You should first remove the driver for the old card and also the new card, and try installing again within 10.04
<Mamarok> Ender2070: try tab completion, else he is not highlighted
<NermaN> Tesssa: thanks i will tru
<SkEmO> Mamarok:  my laptop has the wifi and bluetooth buttons, that i need to press to activate them, but i've tried all versions prior to 9.10, and non of them seem to be compatible
<theuros1> is there a way to have gnome and kde together without mixing up applications between them ? .. i installed kde but i hate that all kde programs are visibler in gnome and vice versa
<ZeDeun> Mahara : 5how do you get this color background ? ) No only krash report about segmentation fault. I coould send it to you but I think it might be too much text on this chat.
<NermaN> Mahara: Live CD dont run
<SkEmO> meaning, i cant use the wifi
<Ender2070> SkEmO: 2.6.35
<NermaN> and installation dont run
<SkEmO> I see
<Torch> theuros1: that is per design.
<Mamarok> OK, food time, laters
<NermaN> where i must delete driver?
<Tesssa> your welcome Nerman
<Tesssa> hope it helps
<Mahara> NermaN: Try Ubuntu maybe it will work..
<Guest69464> how could i redirect output of command to variable
<SkEmO> *sigh* i cant update to 10.4, keeps saying i need more space, and i have 12 gb of free space
<SkEmO> :(
<Mahara> Guest69464: test=`comand`
<Mahara> Guest69464: use backticks
<spirov92> hi, I'm considering upgrading to 10.04,  is the upgrade procedure good? I wouldn't want to spend the weekend fixing a broken system :)
<Mahara> Guest69464: or test=$(command)
<theuros1> Torch ... what you mean ?
<Torch> theuros1: the kickoff menu in KDE will show installed applications, no matter if they are gnome or a kde apps. this is how it is meant to be.
<Mahara> ZeDeun: use paste.ubuntu.com for the error report
<ZeDeun> spirov 92 : I had tried it this morning, it was working fine until it said I need 1go on /var end about 4Go on /usr
<Guest69464> Mahara: i did        var= $(kdialog --menu "Select a option" 1 "Start" d "Stop" m "Usage" ) but it doesn't work
<Torch> Guest69464: works for me
<theuros1> is there a way to move all kde app in some submenu names KDE ?  in gnome i mean ... and in kde to move all gnome app in some other submenu ?
<Torch> theuros1: no.
<ZeDeun> Mahara : Thanks for your answer. I do not the use of these things.... where and when or from which application can i send this command ? I did from konqueror and worked, is that correct ?
<Mahara> ZeDeun: You said that when you start Amarok it crashes, I'm a corectly? If so report the bug and when you arrive at the step where you see the backtrace log copy/paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<Mahara> ZeDeun: Don't actually send the bug the tracker just copy the backtrace
<ZeDeun> All right.
<Guest69464> Torch: do u know how to use kdialog to get menuentry in variable
<Torch> Guest69464: the code you pasted is correct
<ZeDeun> Mahara : I have to install the debug package. I will come back later on that topic. I have another one....
<Guest69464> Torch:  but it gives me error that                          ./2.sh: line 4: 1: command not found            where 2 is name of my script and this command is at line 4
<Torch> Guest69464: remove the space after the '='
<eagles0513875> !paste | Guest69464
<ubottu> Guest69464: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZeDeun> I had install LVM and use it. I did a resize of one lv. Worked fine. I did it on kubuntu and Fedora. In both case, the kernel seems to not recognise the new size of the disk. My kernel is this one :2.6.31-20-generic
<ZeDeun>  
<eagles0513875> ^ so you dont spam urself outa the channel Guest69464
<||arifaX> why can knetworkmanager still not work with vpnc and openvpn? -its a shame
<Guest69464> Torch: thankx
<ZeDeun> Mahara : have a look here I think I did it with multimedia configuration system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425160/
<seicherlbob> Hi there! I'm having troubles with my nouveau driver. It freezed the Xserver. It pretty the same as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/553789. My question is: as this bug seems to be unresolved, can i install the proprietary driver to circumvent the problem for now?
<Guest48319> xxx
<Guest48319> xxx
<Guest48319> xxx
<FloodBotK1> Guest48319: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spirov92> lol it's interesting to see the download eta...10 hours/30 mins/7 hours...
<Guest48319> hello   guys
<Guest48319> I am here
<Torch> seicherlbob: sure, why not?
<Guest48319> guuuuuys
<Guest48319> pay me attantion
<seicherlbob> Torch: dont know. I used to have ATI cards for the last... ever!
<spirov92> Guest48319: yes?
<Guest48319> install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<eagles0513875> !help | Guest48319
<ubottu> Guest48319: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest48319> I download --- I seem that I download this file  install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Torch> seicherlbob: if you have an nvidia card that is supported by their proprietary driver, you can install the driver.
<spirov92> Guest48319: why not install the package?
<Guest48319> how?
<spirov92> I mean, it's available in repositories
<Guest48319> how to instaalll it???
<Guest48319> downloads$ install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Guest48319> bash: install_flash_player_10_linux.deb: команда не найдена
<seicherlbob> Torch: ok thanks, i'll see if i can make it. It su**s when your production computer hangs every 20 minutes or so ;)
<Mamarok> Guest48319: behave!
<Guest48319> ????
<Mamarok> Guest48319: activate the restricted repositories and get it from there
<spirov92> Guest48319: you could just click on it in dolphin :) not sure about the command, but google knows for sure
<Mamarok> else, to install a deb file, it's sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Guest48319> E: Для пакета flashplayer-mozilla NOT FOUND
<Guest48319> $ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Guest48319> NOT FOUND
<ubuntu___> Kubuntu-10.04 does not show any partitions during installation setup...
<Mamarok> !ru | Guest48319
<ubottu> Guest48319: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu___> On Disk setup window, there are no list of partitions
<ubuntu___> :-(
<Mamarok> the package name is not flashplayer-mozilla
<Mamarok> Guest48319: the package name is flashplugin-iunstaller
<Mamarok> installer*
<Mahara> ZeDeun: The backtrace is not of much use; So you did a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.04 and only Firefox and some other apps have sound? Have you verified the .iso with md5sum before burning to a CD and installing? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubuntu___> Seems to be one of the terrible in the history.
<Guest48319> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest48319> not found
<Mamarok> ZeDeun: could you give me the URL for the backtrace you got? Make sure you have amarok-dbg installed
<Mahara> Guest48319: what architecture are you using? trype in a terminal : uname -m
<Mahara> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425160/
<Guest48319> $ uname -m
<Guest48319> i686
<Torch> ZeDeun: you need to install debug packages or the backtrace is pointless
<Mahara> Mamarok: this is for System Settings->Multimedia
<Mamarok> ZeDeun: please install te phonon-dbg package, this seems to be a backend problem with phonon
<Guest48319> kubuntu-8
<Mamarok> that should give you a better backtrace
<Mamarok> Guest48319: you use Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<Mamarok> Guest48319: those are not supported anymore
<Guest48319> I do not know
<Mahara> Guest48319: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Guest48319> I use XP and Kubuntu with XP loader
<Mahara> Guest48319: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Guest48319> Kubuntu 9 is not installed under XP!!! and I use 8!
<Guest48319> $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Guest48319> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Guest48319> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<Guest48319> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<Guest48319> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS"
<FloodBotK1> Guest48319: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Torch> ...
<seicherlbob> Can someone with nvidia driver experience confirm what i found in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/548362 and tell me, what driver i shall use if nouveau is broken for me aswell?
<Mamarok> mahaou should tell him to use a pastebin before asking such commands...
<Guest48319> Mamarok what?
<ZeDeun> No no the fresh install did not work due to a lake of disk space. I am still running 9.10, upgraded with apt-get. Sorry I will not install that dbg package now because it takes some of my qupotas 5I am connecting via satellite and it is verry expensive). But I will do it around the 20th May.
<Torch> seicherlbob: why can't you just install the restricted driver?
<Guest48319> $ make adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm
<Guest48319> make: Цель `adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm' не требует выполнения команд.
<Mamarok> Guest48319: you are using an outdated version, you should upgrade to Kubuntu 10.04, 8.04 is not supported anymore since quite some time
<seicherlbob> Torch: because i found that bug report about the nvidia-current package
<ZeDeun> Tahnks a lot Mahara. Any idea to solve ny problem of LVM ?
<Mamarok> Guest48319: your commands make no sense
<eagles0513875> Guest48319: what language do you speak?
<Guest48319> how to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.04???? without downloading disc of 10version  and without reinstalling all system?
<Torch> seicherlbob: do you have two cards? do you run that kernel? why would you download the driver from nvidia.com?
<Torch> seicherlbob: forget that bug report.
<Mamarok> Guest38843: well, there is no direct upgrade from 8.04 possible
<ubuntu> Life got worse when installing kubuntu through usb stick...
<seicherlbob> Torch: damn, sorry. I didnt read about the two cards thing. my mistake
<ubuntu> During installation process, it does not show any partitions = No further installation.
<ZeDeun> Guest4831 : The system will ask you automatically if you want to. But anyway, I guess that if you want a new system, it is worth dowloading it.
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: when it came to choosing partition format did you choose manual
<seicherlbob> Torch: I'm just a bit ... pissed already, because the nouveau driver drived me crazy the last week
<Mamarok> ZeDeun: no, not from 8.04, too old nad outdated, the Kubuntu version was never LTS
<AssGuest> eagles0513875   russian    but I was bunned on ru-kubuntu many time ago
<ubuntu> I have no choice in Kubuntu, on partition it does not show anything even though fdisk -l does all the paritions.
<ZeDeun> Mamarok : Yes you are right I did not notice he was still running a 8.04. Next time I'll shut up.
<Mamarok> ubuntu: did you choose the manaul partitioning?
<Mamarok> manual*
<ubuntu> On kubuntu-10.04 there is no option for manual or automatic partitioning...
<Traveler243423> test
<ganesh_> I preapared one script and i want to put shortcut for it in panel how could i do this? I have made shortcut on desktop but i am not able to add it in panel.
<AssGuest> how to get new flash-payer in my firefox????    I want to use one application that needs last 10 version of flash.... if I understand this application right
<ubuntu> The fourth step is 'Disk Setup' tab, with prepare partitions as title...on which there are no partitions listed.
<seicherlbob> Torch: one last question: do i need to uninstall anything prior to installing nvidia-current?
<AssGuest> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(YUM)
<AssGuest> it is link from this application    that offer to install new flash
<AssGuest> I downloaaad it but how to install?>????
<Mamarok> AssGuest: I already told you so: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<AssGuest> Mamarok   sorry  I change my nickname
<AssGuest> I did no see
<Mamarok> but the new flash player will not help, your system is too old, you really should update to 10.04
<ubuntu> So, I conclude this is worst (kubuntu) release of all the releases...
<AssGuest> Mamarok ok
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you are a bit fast with conclusions, did you see that the USB installer does not offer partitioning?
<AssGuest> sudo dpkg -i *.deb   ===  debian packages generator?
<Mamarok> no, it is the installer
<Mamarok> you did download the deb file already, no?
<AssGuest> YES!!!!
<Mamarok> AssGuest: but again, it will likely not work well, since you are using an outdated system
<ForgeAus> ubuntu its not Kubuntu's fault its the installer that needs work by the sound of it...
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu's OS isn't defined by its installer, however... it can be one important step to placing it on a PC
<ubuntu> I can make a screenshot of it, but I do not know where to post it
<AssGuest> Mamarok  !!!
<AssGuest> $ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<AssGuest> (Чтение базы данных... на данный момент установлено 127843 файлов и каталогов.)
<AssGuest> Подготовка к замене пакета adobe-flashplugin 10.0.42.34-1 (используется файл install_flash_player_10_linux.deb)...
<AssGuest> Распаковывается замена для пакета adobe-flashplugin ...
<AssGuest> Настраивается пакет adobe-flashplugin (10.0.45.2-1) ...
<FloodBotK1> AssGuest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeDeun> See you guys and thanks for being here.
<Mamarok> AssGuest: do not paste lines in the channel, send those to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL
<ForgeAus> you might want to let canonical or the developers know its a problem ubuntu...
<AssGuest> Mamarok  installer gpkg  said that all is fine
<AssGuest> adobe-flashplugin (10.0.45.2-1) ...
<Mamarok> also I don't sepak russian, you should ask the ubuntu-ru people for help, there is a forum I think, no?
<ForgeAus> btw.. apologies again Mamarok I didn't mean to offend.. (it was just something I thought you might enjoy seeing)
<ubuntu> ForgeAus: I have a *.png file to post.
<Mamarok> AssGuest: it's dpkg, not gpkg
<Anubis> hi there. how can i kill this process: [kded4] <defunct>. i've tried kill -9 process id, but nothing happen
<ubuntu> ForgeAus: where can I post it.
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: nvm, I just don't want any PM messages I did not ask for
<Anubis> this is a zombie process
<ganesh_> anybody how to add shortcut to run script in panel??
<ganesh_> i have made shortcut on desktop
<Anubis> it happen after i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<AssGuest> $ sudo dpkg -i *.deb       this command say that all is fine and flash 10 is installeed from install_flash_player_10_linux.deb ..... but
<AssGuest> when I click right button I see adobe 9 ?!!
<karuru> hi i have a problem
<karuru> my taskbar is divided into two parts
<karuru> the left part is black and the right normal
<karuru> yesterday it wasn't like this
<karuru> i'm using the new kubuntu 10.04
<AssGuest> is here guys who did not upgrade linux to 10 version
<seicherlbob> do i need to uninstall anything prior to installing nvidia-current?
<AssGuest> or I am alone who is old-trasher?
<eirikb> How can I create a custom shortkey? I just want to press cltr+alt+t and get terminal (eventually other apps like ctrl+alt+f for firefox)
<AssGuest> eirikb  hi
<eirikb> AssGuest: Hey
<AssGuest> eirikb how are you?
<seicherlbob> eirikb: run khotkeys
<AssGuest> eirikb )))   sorry   I want to talk
<karuru> how to get my taskbar transparent? (kubuntu 10)
<eirikb> seicherlbob: Works perfectly. Thanks
<AssGuest> is here somebody     why installed NEW LINUX 10   under Windows XP???   just start disk with XP installer and install second OS - OS Linux 10 ????
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone worked with Creative SoundBlaster 5.1VX soundcard before
<seicherlbob> eirikb: you're welcome
<eagles0513875> hey eirikb is everythign ok
<AssGuest> NOT WHY - WHO!!!
<AssGuest> ############# HOW!!!! HOW TO INSTALL NEW LINUX-10   Without destroying of MY bad-but necessory OS Windows XP? ###########
<karuru> install kubuntu on a new partition ?
<AssGuest> ONE DISK DRIVE!!  and logical 5 disks
<AssGuest> HOW?
<karuru> dont shout here
<seicherlbob> AssGuest: As long as you have a spare partition or hdd, just boot from CD, install on that partition/drive
<seicherlbob> AssGuest: IIRC there is even an option when it comes to partitioning "install beside other OS" or something similar
<AssGuest> NEW 10 can be installet like 8???   I install without trubles my 8 version!!!!  BUT 9 version was not be installed like 8!!!
<seicherlbob> karuru: I think you have to enable desktopeffects... but im not sure
<karuru> i've enabled them already and installed the nvidia driver :/
<kahuna> AssGuest: use PartedMagic to modify your partitions as you prefer. It's safer
<karuru> but still no transparency
<seicherlbob> karuru: nvidia-current?
<karuru> yes
<kahuna> karuru: did you rebooted?
<AssGuest> Now I see that all guys tall me about 10!!!   But I use now 8 ((((((     I am not cool guy
<seicherlbob> karuru: great, im doing it right now. did you have to unisntall anything before installing?
<karuru> after the installation of the driver, yes
<seicherlbob> karuru: ?
<karuru> no
<karuru> schleicherlbob: i didn't remove anything bevore i've installed the driver
<seicherlbob> karuru: ah, sorry, that was a similar nickname writing aswell, hehe
<karuru> all desktop effects are working but there is no transparancy in the taskbar
<karuru> i cant find an option to enable it
<mrafv> is anyone else having problems adding superkaramba widgets?
<HuuGo> my kubuntu 10.04 boots to command line. I can start KDE with 'startkde' but keyboard and mouse won't work anymore. How to fix this?
<AssGuest> FRIENDS!!!  or Frands )))       Somebody know programm that can make movie from images collection?  Like windows MovieMaker?
<mrafv> I've installed plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba, run plasmapkg --type superkaramba --install against the widget and when i add it to the desktop it says: "Could not locate the sk_krel package required for the krel widget"
<jussi> AssGuestCameBack: please change your nick to something more family friendly. andd you are looking for kdenlive ;)
<AssantialGuest> ok
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to stop the system upgrade message to annoy you?
<ct529> hi! I ahve some problems listening to mp3 under kubuntu 910 .... I use kaffeine, but I cannot navigate the file .... that is if I miss a bit I cannot go back a few seconds, I have to start from scratch
<Matisse> ct529, dont use kaffeine for it
<Matisse> ct529, amarok or audicious are much better
<ct529> Matisse: what do I use then?
<ct529> Matisse: but amarok has the same problem!
<Matisse> audicious hasnt :)
<Matisse> or maybe it isnt a mp3
<Matisse> rather a stream or whatever
<neure> HEH
<neure> i managed to segfault plasma like after 1 minutes
<spirov92> btw how do I start the distribution update again? I don't know what the program is called
 * neure is not impressed
<a_h_roth> I have a silly question: how do I fix my Kubuntu Lucid splash screen?  It currently displays in VGA with 256 colors, instead of beautiful rich interpolated colors and sized to my screen, the way that it does off of the LiveCD.  If it helps: my build of Lucid was upgraded from Karmic to one of the Lucid betas, and I've run apt-get upgrade ever since.  The rest of Lucid is great, but this splash screen is mildly annoying.  As silly as I feel
<a_h_roth> about complaining about this: any tips?
<tasslehoff> Any kind souls that could try to download http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/expat/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz and gunzip it? I suffer from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gzip/+bug/524366 and need to know if I'm the only one.
<Matisse> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<karuru> does anyone know why the sound in firefox doesn't work?
<Matisse> which sound?
<mrafv> tasslehoff: works for me
<karuru> kubuntu 10, sound in flash
<tasslehoff> mrafv: thanks. and you're on 10.04?
<karuru> sound in amarok works
<mrafv> yup
<Matisse> karuru, tried another website/other vid?
<tasslehoff> mrafv: that's just ... odd.
<Matisse> !upgrade | spirov92
<ubottu> spirov92: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<karuru> Matisse: yes
<a_h_roth> tasslehoff: it does NOT work for me, so you're not the only one.
<Matisse> karuru, which flash plugin?
<karuru>     Datei: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<karuru>     Version:
<karuru>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<Matisse> karuru, try stopping other music programs and restarting firefox, if it works might be a sound server prob
<Matisse> *and then
<tasslehoff> a_h_roth: thx for checking. the gzip version is the same as in 9.10, so I wonder where the error could be. can't think of a workaround ..
<karuru> i stopped amarok and restartet firefox but it still doesnt work :/
<karuru> but i can hear the sound of multiple programs, if i run the dragon player and amarok at the same time i hear both soundstreams
<karuru> so i think it's not a soundserver problem
<Matisse> karuru, but the videos are working fine?
<karuru> Matisse: yes videos are fine
<a_h_roth> tasslehoff: this is ugly, but maybe you can load LiveCD of an earlier version of Kubuntu on a USB stick, and untar from there.
<theuros1> why you use kde instead of gnome ?
<a_h_roth> theuros1: more configurable.
<a_h_roth> theuros1: Much easier to customize, and more things that you *can* customize.
<theuros1> i'm using gnome at the moment .. i installed kde and try some features ... it's nice .. but i can't see any good reason to use it .... my forst impression was that is made for easy transaction from windows to linux
<tasslehoff> a_h_roth: I have a server that I can do it on.
<karuru> Matisse: i solved it :) the pcm adjuster was low
<xrfang> It very strange that while using ubuntu 9.10 (with kubuntu-desktop installed) and kde 4.4 (got from ppa) there is no problem, but now when using kubuntu 10.04, dolphin keeps crashing especially while copying around large amount of files... is this a known bug?
<a_h_roth> tasslehoff: Good luck.
<karuru> xrfang: i had the bug that dolphin crashes in debian testing, but now with kubuntu 10.04 it didn't crash anymore
<xrfang> my problem is reversed, and in 910/1004, I both use kde 4.4.2
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to have 9.04 and 10.04 point to different .kde folders on same /home/me folder?  I have /home on server and my laptop uses 10.04 but my desktop uses 9.04...
<saintly> update to 10.04 successful
<Torch> JuJuBee: just set a different KDEHOME env var
<JuJuBee> Torch: where do I set it?
<Torch> JuJuBee: you could try ~/.xsessionrc, but off the top of my head i'm not sure if that would not come to late.
<Torch> s,to,too,
<Torch> JuJuBee: brute force is something like /etc/environment
<||arifaX> can I manually call the vpnc and openvpn helper scripts from the commandline?
<Anubis> is anyone tried to install the latest drivers from nvidia on 10,04?
<mrafv> Anubis: nvidia-current
<shadeslayer> Anubis: just open jockey-kde and it should do the trick
<Anubis> shadeslayer, mrafv: thanks
<vadi01> can someone tell me how good 10.04 is?
<vadi01> i plan to install it today
<Anubis> vadi01: try it in a virtual machine.
<JuJuBee> Torch: I will give it a try
<mrafv> if you were using the ppa on karmic you won't notice much of a change
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: what is jockey-kde?
<vadi01> ah yea virtual machine
<JuJuBee> is it like envy?
<vadi01> by the way whats the difference between kvm and virtual machine
<a_h_roth> JuJuBee: jockey-kde detects your hardware that might need a non free driver to work properly.  Like closed nvidia drivers.
<pookito> Hi everyone, is ubuntuone working with the new release of kubuntu?
<a_h_roth> JuJuBee: It also recommends which driver to use for full effect.
<shadeslayer> !jockey | JuJuBee
<shadeslayer> meh...
<mrafv> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<mrafv> you lie ubottu: it's broken
<JuJuBee> a_h_roth: thanks, I ran it  and it is installing the drivers... I just installed 10.04rc 2 days ago.  System settings did a good job with display, but it didn't seem to stick.  I use twinview
<Torch> JuJuBee: nvidias binary blob does not fully support xrandr. use their config tool for setup.
<JuJuBee> Thats what I used with 9.x  so will this grab that tool for me also?
<JuJuBee> Wow, the install is verrrrrrryyyyyy slow.... running for 4 minutes and only 13% done...
<JuJuBee> fsck is faster... :)
<JuJuBee> Do I need to install mp3 support still for amarok to work on my mp3s out of the box?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: how are you installing?
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: nvidia drivers?  using jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: oh youre saying that installing the drivers is slow?
<JuJuBee> yes
<JuJuBee> at 27% now...
<pookito> can someone tell if ubuntuone is working with the new release of kubuntu?
<tsimpson> you need to use the ubuntu packages (as there is no KDE package yet)
<pookito> I know, I installed all the packages but it comes up and then is gone
<tsimpson> there should be an icon in the tray I think
<pookito> well, thanks anyways
<pookito> :D
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: oh itll take some time to download the drivers
<JuJuBee> Why so long?  just the number of people upgrading ?
<JuJuBee> I downloaded the kubuntu iso faster than this...
<moetunes> JuJuBee: the servers always are overloaded after a new release
<JuJuBee> Oh, I thought they would come from nvidia servers...  It's ok, I can wait...  Thanks for the help.
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: um actually no,theyre from the ubuntu servers
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: i prefer doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-current...
<Matisse> spirov92, did the links help?
<JuJuBee> Im just glad I got 10 working.  The live CD wasn't working and I tried installing alernate.  that did not work initiially.  Turns out my problem was related to a conflict with a bluetooth wireless adapter for my smartboard (classroom interactive whiteboard)
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: I know for next time.
<shadeslayer> :)
<saintly> Upgrade to 10.04 done
<calumayoo> will sudo aptitude upgrade upgrade my 9.10 to 10.04?
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: no
<moetunes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<saintly> now i cant locate any of my drivers, i have no sound at all
<spirov92> Matisse: yea, it's downloading stuff right now...sadly my connection is tragic, it's 50kbps and only works half of the time
<calumayoo> okay
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: if you want a command line upgrade do : do-release-upgrade
<JuJuBee> Since I installed 10.04 rc, I don't need to reinstall the final release, correct?  regular apt-get update/upgrades will bring me up to date?
<saintly> can anyone help me with my sound issues?
<ShishKabab> Hi. I'm having some Akonadi issues after distribution upgrade to 10.04 which make KMail crash. Here's the relevant part of the Akonadi self test. The rest of them are successful. http://pastebin.com/XpgDSWX6
<Matisse> spirov92, stay tuned :)
<shadeslayer> ShishKabab: this is a known issue,read the release notes :)
<saintly> maybe i just need to reinstall the drivers? im lost
<moetunes> saintly: does   aplay -l   list the card?
<saintly> aplay?
<shadeslayer> saintly: in a konsole do : aplay -l
<moetunes> saintly: it is a command line app - open konsole and type   aplay -l   it should show the card
<kramerstefan> hi, since my laptop did a suspend today, I can not reach the network any more
<kramerstefan> knetworkmanager says that network management is disabled
<ShishKabab> shadeslayer: You mean http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release ?
<shadeslayer> ShishKabab: yes
<kramerstefan> any idea how I could solve that problem?
<shadeslayer> kramerstefan: yeah that happened to me too,i installed plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<saintly> moetunes, how do i get tht last symbol, is it -|?
<moetunes> saintly: it is a lower case L
<moetunes> l for list
<kramerstefan> shadeslayer: and that did solve the problem?
<shadeslayer> kramerstefan: yes :)
<saintly> moetunes, card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<saintly>   Subdevices: 1/1
<saintly>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<saintly> card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<saintly>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBotK3> saintly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saintly>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
 * shadeslayer downloads SRU updates
<calumayoo> shadeslayer: do-release-upgrade only or sudo aptitude do-release-upgrade?
<saintly> O.o
<vadi01> has this bug been fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/551290
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: sudo do-release-upgrade
<kramerstefan> shadeslayer: ok, so i'll try :-)
<shadeslayer> vadi01: its in lucid-proposed
<moetunes> saintly: there is a website to help setting sound up - click on this link
<moetunes> !sound | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saintly> ok
<ShishKabab> shadeslayer: I already tried to reboot the whole PC (which includes Akonadi), but KMail hangs now after popping up a KWallet dialog.
<saintly> ty
<moetunes> np
<vadi01> shadeslayer: what does that mean? sorry am new in kununtu
<shadeslayer> vadi01: ok,it means that it is in the repo named lucid proposed updates and will be moved to lucid updates after proper testing :)
<shadeslayer> ShishKabab: hmm...its probably a akonadi bug...
<calumayoo> shadeslayer: thanks... ill do it after the the upgrade...
<shadeslayer> ShishKabab: http://launchpad.net/bugs/564263
<vadi01> shadeslayer: can i just use it from the lucid-proposed repo then? if yes then all i have to do is just enable the updates testing repo right?
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: uhh..
<calumayoo> ?
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: that command upgrades you to 10.04
<calumayoo> yeah... i have already keyed in the aptitude upgrade
<shadeslayer> you can exit that...
<calumayoo> gotta wait for at least 30 mins to do the do-release-upgrade
<shadeslayer> press ctrl+C
<calumayoo> really?
<calumayoo> it wont do harm?
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: nope
<calumayoo> thanks
<shadeslayer> calumayoo: what aptitude does is download the packages and THEN install them,you can safely exit during the download stage
<calumayoo> i see. thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<JuJuBee> Should I install sun's java or open?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: i would suggest open if you dont use java alot
<shadeslayer> and it works for you perfectly
<JuJuBee> I don't, but I use eclipse and it needs it.
<tsimpson> the open java really should be able to do mostly everything the closed java can
<ubuntu___> italiani?
<tsimpson> and, you can even file bugs against the open version! ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<tsimpson> !it | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JuJuBee> tsimpson: thanks
<Matisse> After logging in there's always this upgrade-to-10.4-hint. how do i remove it permanently?
<tsimpson> Matisse: not sure, maybe #kubuntu-devel knows
<kramerstefan> shadeslayer: it works! thank you:)
<calumayoo> !ms office
<calumayoo> !microsoft office
<wtfplymouth> does somone know how to ignore mount errors during boot?
<wtfplymouth> does somone know how to ignore mount errors during boot?
<shadeslayer> wtfplymouth: i wouldnt do that...
<wtfplymouth> shadeslayer: i need to do it. i added custom entries for usb disks and they arent always connected. (its ubuntu server)
<shadeslayer> wtfplymouth: you mean in /etc/fstab ? well if it doesnt find them,does it not skip them>
<wtfplymouth> the probelm is that the boot stops and i cannot login with ssh
<wtfplymouth> yes in fstab. 9.10 booted with errors
<wtfplymouth> in 10.04 you have to press s to skip
<shadeslayer> hmm
<anj> Possibly stupid question follows: I've been using Lucid for a while... aren't there any upgrades now that 10.04 is released?
<shadeslayer> wtfplymouth: well all i know is that mountall is responsible for mounting the disks
<shadeslayer> anj: why would there be?
<shadeslayer> anj: i think there is a day 0 update for grub...
<anj> shadeslayer: because I would have thought the release version would be different from the RC
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<shadeslayer> anj: well it usually isnt :) , the archive is frozen just before RC
<shadeslayer> ah nice, theres a factiod about it :P
<anj> shadeslayer: oh, ok. so basically the Kubuntu I have now is "meant" to be more or less the Kubuntu I had a week ago.
<anj> too bad, I was hoping for a final batch of fixes
<shadeslayer> anj: yes,thats the point of freezing the archives,so that the devs dont upload any more fixes which might break more stuff than they fix :P
<calumayoo> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<anj> I see... may have to tinker more and/or file more bug reports after all.
<Catchief> Hi everyoune =) I upgraded my Kubuntu yesterday and now i dont have any sound in flash videos like on youtube. Anyone has a clue how to fix it?
<saintly> alright i need someoen who knows a lil somethin bout sound
<FinnArild> So ...
<FinnArild> KDE crashes after login - which logfile should I peek at?
<saintly> my codec file online is missing the modules for ALC269, as well as all the other modules
<saintly> i need this>>>>Codec: Realtek ALC269
<saintly> without this it would appear sound wont come back.
<saintly> Also within 10.04 i cant find the channels listing that will alow me to change the card order, as it was with 9.10
<saintly> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saintly> still stuck
<saintly> is ther anyone home amongst the 290 ppl online?
<moetunes> saintly: it's a matter of being familiar with your prob - I'll have a quick google for you
<saintly> oh okkies
<saintly> i used ur sound truoble shooting, and this is where i got, so im enlightend on the issue, just now i know im stuck.
<FinnArild> hm
<FinnArild> I wonder - if I delete my .kde file after upgrading - maybe that will help?
<moetunes> http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba-u505/ gives a how to for that card half way down
<moetunes> saintly: ^^
<saintly> alright tyy
 * FinnArild can't try it out since this is on the media pc and his wife is currently hugging the TV
<saintly> moetunes: will this file work for a Dell Mini too you think?
<moetunes> saintly: if it is the same card the rest of the system doesn't matter
<zus> where do i find the repositories? and stff for dvd and so on?
<saintly> alright bbl
<moetunes> luck
<zus> where do i find the repositories for lucid, (reword mysefl)
<Alienarch> Anyone know what program association I set for .apt files?
<moetunes> zus: trying to upgrade by changing the sources.list file?
<zus> moetunes,  no fresh install of 10.4. i forgot to save my book marks but they were all ubuntu karmic links anyways..
<moetunes> !repos | zus this should have them
<ubottu> zus this should have them: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zus> moetunes,  thasnk
<moetunes> np
<basajaun> after upgrade to 10.04 windows do not cover all screen anymore ideas?
<pookito> Not too long ago I finished downloading UNR, and the usb creator from kubuntu can not read the image file.  It is a ".img"
<pookito> Any reason why?
<pookito> Anyone please?
<moetunes> pookito: are you talking about unetbootin?
<moetunes> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<pookito> thanks for answering.  But no.  I downloaded an .img file from ubuntu it was the netbook version.  when I use the "usb creator" it does not work
<moetunes> will have a link for using the .img
<moetunes>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<pookito> Thanks Moetunes, but I did that.  for some reason the .img file does not want to be read by the "usb creator"  that came preinstall with kubuntu
<pookito> Moetunes: i tried it with unetbooting and still did not work.  I did a little research before I got here.  Is there anything else that I am not doing right? or missing?
<moetunes> pookito: I've never tried the unr but believe there is an ubuntu app for putting the .img on usb
<zus> moetunes,  i guess what i meant to ask was will i be using the karmic ppa's and  repositories or is there a lucid one? i found this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<pookito> moetunes: yes there is, I thought it was the "usb-creator" but it does not work? :(
<moetunes> pookito: afaik there is an app solely for the unr .img
<moetunes> zus: since lucid is released I thought that link would point you to lucids repos...
<zus> moetunes,  it jujst explained how to add them.
<Kriss3d> Hi. Has anyone had problems with black screen after showing kubuntu logo after upgrading to 10.04 ?
<syon> finally the upgrad finnished. just one glitch so far: with LUKS (and LVM) there is no splash, but rather just a text mode prompt for my password input
<syon> any pointers?
<Kriss3d> syon,  well i havent tried the new 10.04 yet but the login manager should give you an option for it
<Kriss3d> for logging on via a gui
<moetunes> zus: the upgrade should have changed the repos listed in the package manager for you and medibuntu is the same for all afaik
<moetunes> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zus> thanks again
<moetunes> Kriss3d: sounds like your missing drivers for your vid card
<Kriss3d> yeah thats what i thought as well.. however the ubuntu 9.10 (kubuntu) worked out of the box..
<Kriss3d> im not having much success with graphics drivers and how to install them.
<moetunes> Kriss3d: you can login and check the X log to find out what;s up
<moetunes> what's*
<Kriss3d> well its not my computer and the computer is across the contry.. so im not sitting at it.. not making that easier either.. but aparently it shows the kubuntu logo then stops.. not freezing but just sorta hangs
<Kriss3d> i need to find a way to at least get to a login screen in terminal
<calumayoo> !palyonlinux
<wtfplymouth> after trying 2 hours of skipping mountig errors during boot im giving up and using debian on my server
<moetunes> Kriss3d: they could press   ctrl+alt+f2   login and do   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   to find the error
<moetunes> wtfplymouth: something wasn't setup right?
<Kriss3d> moetunes,  ty. ill be sure to pass that along and see if it will let him go to that.. alt crtl F2.. isnt athat just switching to another terminal ? wouldnt crtl alt F1 work as well ? cause thats not working
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: sure i have a wrong fstab entry but i want it to skip this one automatically at boot and not to stop the boot
<Kriss3d> or did i miss somthing ? like the first terminal is the gui ?
<moetunes> Kriss3d: f prob would be ok
<moetunes> wtfplymouth: but /proc and /sys are mounted from fstab iirc
<moetunes> Kriss3d: f1 prob would be ok I meant
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: its just an entry for an usb disk which isnt connected
<Kriss3d> well i was told that F1 didnt do anything..
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: 9.10 booted anyway
<moetunes> wtfplymouth: normally if an fstab mount isn't available it just gets skipped
<Kriss3d> but ill just see what works.. hopfully i can get it into recovery mode.
<moetunes> Kriss3d: sorry - f1 was short for ctrl+alt+f1
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: normally, but not in 10.04
<moetunes> o
<Kriss3d> yeah.. i know what you meant.. but i was told earlier today that ctrl alt f1 didnt do anything..
<Kriss3d> but ill see what works later when i talk to the owner again
<moetunes> Kriss3d: maybe with kdm running and using its' internal xorg.conf the keyboard is borked
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: the problem is that it stops the boot and i cnnot login with ssh
<Kriss3d> well if it at least will boot up i should be able to get it working again without having to do a fresh install
<moetunes> Kriss3d: try the recovery boot option - it is cli
<Kriss3d> isnt ctrl alt f1 the recovery ?
<Kriss3d> otherwise i dont know how to get it into that
<moetunes> Kriss3d: no - just a tty/cli
<moetunes> Kriss3d: hit shift at boot
<Kriss3d> ah yeah.. im on a windows now.. sadly wine + this laptop + wow isnt really running well
<Kriss3d> moetunes,  ty ill tell him to do that
<moetunes> wtfplymouth: don't know what else to say except bummer...:[
<moetunes> Kriss3d: if the grub menu shows at boot it should be an option
<wtfplymouth> moetunes: ill give this problem 1 more hour of trying but without skipping ubuntu is useless for me
<Kriss3d> oh cripes.. im not good with grub..
<joshjensen> hi all
<Cookiekiller> hi, I am looking for a guy which attended at the clt 2010 in germany, is he here?
<calumayoo> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<spirov92> btw the upgrade procedure seems to be going well, except for the totally wrong remaining time (showing about an hour...for the last 2.5 hours)
<spirov92> btw a n00bish question..what does TLS mean?
<spirov92> LTS*
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<syon> Kris3d: I was talking about the plymouth splash
<calumayoo> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<syon> Kris3d: I doubt I can configure that in my login manager
<mindspin> Hi,I'm running 9.10with kde3.x on sda1 and regular 9.10 un sda5, today I upgraded 9.10 on sda5 to have a look on the new release.
<ForgeAus> hehe *apt*ly named that aptitude survival guide :)
<mindspin> I'd like to set kde 3.x on sda1 as default system, but /boot/menu.lst vanished :-(
<calumayoo> the upgrades taking very long
<fanti> hello, i just made a dist-upgrade (kubuntu) to lucid. all worked fine so far but the splash-screen at boot time looks very ugly. too large fonts, can't read the cryptsetup line to enter the disk password
<mindspin> after installing  Startup manager no change is done, the system boots 10.04 on default any hinds, how to set sda1 i.e. kde3.x as default boot system?
<moetunes> !grub2 | mindspin this is how it is done now
<ubottu> mindspin this is how it is done now: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mindspin> very userfriendly ;-) on my old system I just had to set the number, or uncomment the system not needed
<moetunes> mindspin: ubuntu is set up for linux newbies to be able to use - grub2 was an effort to help in that afaik
<mindspin> adding and editing scripots sounds not userfriendly to me
<mindspin> if startupmanageer would do its job, it would be nice for newbies...
<moetunes> mindspin: I agree but those new to linux don't do that - and it really is just which files you edit that has changed
<calumayoo> !upgrade time
<||arifaX> I need program kdcop and I cannot find it anywhere. I need a graphical dcop browser
<calumayoo> !dcop
<spirov92> yay, a minute remaining of the upgrade
<calumayoo> lol, im in the unpacking phase, dunno when this would en
<moetunes> ||arifaX: nothing in   apt-cache search kdcop   ?
<moetunes> !find kdcop
<ubottu> File kdcop found in kdelibs4-dev
<||arifaX> ubottu: nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<||arifaX> ubottu:  will try the dev package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<||arifaX> oh
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<zus> how can i change the kmenu to display  by the program name again?
<calumayoo> how do i know that the upgrade to 10.4 in the terminal is done?
<calumayoo> will it automatically restart?
<FOAD> Hi, how do I enable compositing (nvidia) in 10.04?
<xrfang> is there any program in KDE to view overall hardware information? I am particularly interested in the video card model and driver I am using. thanks
<tsimpson> xrfang: kinfocenter
<xrfang> tsimpson: thanks
<xrfang> my kubuntu is using a driver called radaeon (DRI R300 Project), and I am using ati Xpress 200M card. Is this the opensource driver or not?
<genii> Is there some note in dmesg output like "taints the kernel" ?
<tsimpson> yes, the "radeon" driver is the open source one
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> i have an problem when installing nvidia driver
<phoenix_> here is the error log -->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ynveBr7G
<phoenix_> can anyone help me
<tsimpson> I don't see the error
<tsimpson> "Your X configuration file has been successfully updated.  Installation of the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 (version: 195.36.24) is now complete"
<phoenix_> tsimpson: i tried a command that override the default settings, it installs correctly, after i try to start xserver it says its not able to find the driver
<moderndayzero> hello is anyone here familiar with console emulators for linux?
<phoenix_> tsimpson: where can i find the xorg log
<moderndayzero> isnt that in the 40_custom folder?
<tsimpson> phoenix_: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<phoenix_> tsimpson: check this out-->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2ssXZN0v
<phoenix_> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<calumayoo> yey, restart now
<tsimpson> I've never tried to install the nvidia driver, so I can't really help
<phoenix_> tsimpson: ok
<tsimpson> phoenix_: you'll probably get more help in #ubuntu than here
<phoenix_> tsimpson: ok i will try that
<vadi01> phoenix_: did you manually install the driver?
<vadi01> phoenix_: by downloading it from nvidia site?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<blendmaster1024> hey all ... is this (http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty) possible for 10.04?
<blendmaster1024> or do i need to compile from source?
<blendmaster1024> i would assume from experience that i can just use the karmic mirror and it will work for lucid
<genii> blendmaster1024: Perhaps check out http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<genii> blendmaster1024: Remember that KDE3 series is not supported after 8.04
<blendmaster1024> yeah, i know
<blendmaster1024> this is just an awesome hack :)
<Kriss3d> moetunes, still here ?
<zus> i would like to use a dock,  can any one suggest a decent one for kubuntu?
<blendmaster1024> zus: i like cairo dock, note that it needs a compositing window manager, aka desktop effects
<blendmaster1024> works in all versions of ubuntu and very themeable
<Kriss3d> Anyone had problems with graphics not working in kubuntu 10.04 but working out of the box in 9.10 ?
<zus> blendmaster1024,  with cairo dock i can still use kwin or will i need compiz?
<blendmaster1024> zus: kwin is fine, as long as effects are enabled
<ryrych> hi there!
<blendmaster1024> Kriss3d: i've had that before, but with the upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<moderndayzero> hello is anyone here familiar with gameconsole emulators for linux? or can direct me in the right direction?
<Kriss3d> blendmaster1024,  well since he got a pirate version of my disc.  I know its 9.10 koala he was using before upgrading to 10.40
<Kriss3d> 10.04.
<blendmaster1024> Kriss3d: pirate version????
<blendmaster1024> of kubuntu? what!?
<Kriss3d> well he copied my dis..
<ryrych> I upgraded to 10.04 flawlessly but it tourned out I have no audio. I forgot the command to search for devices in alsa - can you prompt it?
<blendmaster1024> oh that's not pirating
<blendmaster1024> kubuntu is free, that's not jsut acceptable but encouraged
<zus> thanks i used cairo on ubuntu but  found i was using gnome do  and  docky much more
<Kriss3d> well.. im too used to having to work with windows enviroment i guess. ( bloddy WoW wont run properly on this laptop)
<blendmaster1024> zus: docky works on kde as well
<Kriss3d> blendmaster1024,  belive me.. i spread the linux wherever i go..
 * blendmaster1024 has to migrate to another HD, this one is failing badly
<blendmaster1024> later
<moderndayzero> you try WoW through Playinlinux?
<zus> blendmaster1024,  im getting used to alt-f2 actually
<Kriss3d> moderndayzero,  i can run wow.. but after a while it crashes..
<rackIT> JMG$1969
<Kriss3d> and it takes me through the entire thing for recovering.. it crashes linux itself.. complete freeze
<moderndayzero> im looking to put all my consoles on here using the linux versions instead of the windows versions myself and not having alot of luck
<moderndayzero> what are you running it through
<zus> it isnt being found  when i use the terminal
<Kriss3d> i used to run WoW i Wine
<Kriss3d> Its basicly the only thing that keeps me from dumping even Windows 7 though its not that bad for a windows
<dominicdinada_> dump wow save money and your social life
<dominicdinada_> ^^ souunds like a win win
<pa1983> Is USB_Modeswitch included in the new Kubuntu 10.04 LTS? My friend wants to use a Huawei e1750. Just curious. I can set it up ither way but I know him. if he reinstalls he cant install anyting manualy and well i would like it to be idiot safe so to speak before I recomend that he uses the new ubuntu version on his new laptop.
<kde185> I can't install 10.04 netbook, the installer keeps hanging at 47% where it says "Scanning Discs".  anyone here having the same issues?
<moderndayzero> mmo's arnt bad i use to play them on weekdays when i got home from work and party on the weekends
<kde185> I'm on an eee 1000
<mischdele> kde185: exact same problem here with the desktop/alternate 64 bit version - on a normal desktop pc
<dominicdinada_> some people play it with bad results haha they had a show about it
<moderndayzero> oh im sure lol
<moderndayzero> and southpark LOL @ that episode
<kde185> mischdele: I found a bug report outlining the issue, let me go find it...
<moderndayzero> BAFFROOM BAFFROOM MOM! BAFFROOM!
<dominicdinada_> it was more so talking about how WOW consumed their lives haha
<dominicdinada_> nerd rage at its best
<genii> <cough> !ot
<kde185> mischdele: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/448316
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dominicdinada_> !nerd rage
<dominicdinada_> :('
<mischdele> kde185: ah thanks - will have a look
<kde185> mischdele: I think the short of it is that you should use the alternate installation disc, unfortunately I don't think there is an alt image for the netbook remix
<mischdele> kde185: hm, i already tried using the alternate disc - with no success either...
<kde185> mischdele: are you on 64 bit?
<mischdele> kde185: yap
<mischdele> kde185: i'm currently testing if this also happens with a ubuntu-32-bit-version
<ryrych> after upgrade to 10.04 audio stopped working; aplay shows nothing special - it's playing in "silence"; can you help me?
<kde185> mischdele: do you have a wireless card?
<saintly> has anyone had choppy vid issues with 10.04?
<saintly> ryrych i want ur question answered too, having same issue.
<mischdele> kde185: no, only a normal ethernet card - btw, the problems also occurs in ubuntu 32 bit :)
<saintly> choppy vid issues anyone? suck as youtube, movie streaming...
<saintly> such*
<ryrych> saintly: uff... at least I'm not alone :)
<saintly> lol right! i think my trouble MIGHT be a driver screwing up, but ALSA seems to be conviently missing my codec "Realtek ALC269"
<kde185> mischdele: I'm looking through my dmesg output, but I don't see anything that really raises any flags.  How bout you?
<moderndayzero> so im not wasting anyones time, does anyone here have nes,snes,n64,gba,sega.psx,ps2,dolphin,etc...... on 10.4 or familiar with the install/setups?
<saintly> Again, anyone have experience with Choppy vid issues...
<saintly> it looks like its frame dropping almost
<kde185> I've had plenty of experience with choppy video, standard linux feature
<kde185> *ducks*
<saintly> well capn howd ya fix it
<kde185> in my experience you don't fix it
<kde185> that's just life
<saintly> ive seen places onlie where programs are uninstalled, and the vid detail has improved.
<ryrych> saintly: my audio: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ryrych> saintly: can't remember which Realtek it was
<saintly> ryrych, do like i did and just make sure that 10.04 still supports your card.
<saintly> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saintly> use the trouble shooting one
<saintly> it takes like 8 min to run it thru and see whats the issue, if there is one
<saintly> if you get stuck come find me ill help u thru it
<mischdele> kde185: i had two cd/dvd drives connected to my pc and now disconnected the one with no disc in it - seems to have fixed it for me! :)
<saintly> :D
<ryrych> saintly: ah, it seems my upgrade wasn't complete! I did it with kpackage kit in night - went to bed; now run apt-get dist-upgrade and it shows it is not complete! :)
<mischdele> kde185: but i've still no clue why ...
<kde185> mischdele: wow nice, unfortunately I don't have any optical drives plugged in
<saintly> hmm wonder if thatll help me
<mischdele> kde185: hmm - seems to be a rather strange issue...
<lusum> hi
<saintly> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<lusum> how to manage upstart services in kubuntu??
<ghoulsblade> hi all, just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 , but something went wrong, kde is all black background, no tasklist, no startmenu, no desktop/plasma etc. i already deleted my ~/.kde file, but it didn't help.   i accidentally pressed ctrl+c during some config diff shown in the cleanup step, wanted to copy the output but ended up intererrupting it. not sure, maybe it was some kde config in etc ?. it went on rebooting afterwards. can i repeat/contin
<ghoulsblade> ue that step somehow ? any help welcome =)
<saintly> what!
<zus> i can not  get the magnifier square to pop up when i hit meta +/_ how do i get that back? in 10.4
<saintly> sooo who wants to downgrade to 9.10 hehe...
<adc> someone can help about grub boot ?
<lusum> how to manage upstart services in kubuntu??
<saintly> ryrych you still here?
<ryrych> saintly yup
<adc> i'm running kubuntu, have been customising lot of things, but i'm still trying to get the booting sequence showing the startup informations
<saintly> my permission was denied to apt-get dist-upgrade
<saintly> do i need to sudo apt?
<adc> 've been cleaning all splash quiet elements, but still nothing, the kubuntu works 2 minutes long with a black screen, or now my grub wallpaper
<ghoulsblade> yep. or use sudo kpackagekit for nice graphical upgrade thingy
<saintly> thats a yesss lol
<adc> ideas ?
<saintly> Calculating upgrade... Done
<ghoulsblade> maybe add nosplash  instead of splash ?
<saintly> sso back to Vid, has anyone found a solution to fixing a choppy distorted vid quality?
<adc> nosplash ?
<adc> that will show all starting commands ?
<pauru> Hey guys wats up? Is everyone ok?
<saintly> hey pauru
<Schmidt_> hi! )
<saintly> lol sound issues, but nothin less to worry about
<moderndayzero> hello
<pauru> Thats the spirit! feels good to see that people are alright :)
<saintly> sudo apt-get remove pulse-audio
<saintly>  this strikes me as a bad idea, suggestions?
<Schmidt_> i tried to install ubuntu, but there were problems, so i installed kubuntu ) everything ok now )
<pauru> Hey guys i have a problem with my input and my output
<adc> if i'm not wrong, what i'm talking about is the verbose mode, so is nosplash the berbose mode, or some thing else can do that
<pa1983> can any one tell me if usub_modeswitch is included in 10.04 LTS ?
<saintly> pauru, whats ur trouble
<saintly> no splash would REMOVE the splash entirely, revealing verbosity, adc ;)
<adc> that is great
<moderndayzero> well if no one know about the gaming consoles "NES,SNES,N64,GBA,SEGA,PSX,PCSX2,Dolphin,etc.... can anyone here point me in the right direction please.
<adc> lol
<saintly> :D
<saintly> moderndyzer, one sec ill google
<adc> ok gonna try that and will be back (or not LOL)
<pauru> I am using Linux Mint now and i really like it but when i connect my guitar in the Line in The soud when i am playing doesn't come out, the thing is that if i record and the press play i can hear the soud
<adc> oh just
<adc> what is  vga=789
<adc> couldn't find out
<moderndayzero> lol ive googled the crap out of these things and i cant seem to get them either installed or configured
<saintly> i know right
<saintly> Pauru, so ur saying you cant hear it at unless you use record?
<genii> adc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<adc> ok that explains a lot lol thank you
<genii> adc: Yer welcome
<saintly> lol
<adc> and about this little ro ?
<adc> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic-pae root=UUID=1521da3c-1d08-4f62-b094-17c7d7e6a2fa ro  splash vga=789
<genii> adc: "read-only"
<pauru> Yeah, and another funny thing is that If I right-click the speaker in the status tray and choose "Sound Preferences", and go to the Input tab, I can observe that the proper sound levels *are* being recognized
<saintly> alright
<pauru> the VU rises and falls properly
<kde185> mischdele: got d/c'ed.  any luck on finding the cause?
<saintly> whoo knows if 10.04 removed PulseAudio?
<adc> why should it be read only for bootking kubuntu ?
<saintly> E: Couldn't find package pulse-audio
<adc> booting ^^
<kde185> saintly: I'm pretty sure PulseAudio is here to stay (unfortunately)
<saintly> kde185 mine idssappeared
<genii> adc: Not sure. It's not usually in there unless you're booting from something like cd or immutable media
<adc> i'm on my external hard drive
<pauru> What should i do to fix this (I have the Pulse Audio and now it runs in the tray)
<kde185> saintly: that's very strange, you sure that the package is called pulse-audio?
<adc> nevermind, everything is working fine, just gonna try the nosplash and that's gonna be alright ^^
<mischdele> kde185: sorry, no idea - but honestly, i also didn't really search for the cause any longer now that it's working :)
<saintly> E: Couldn't find package pulse-audio
<kde185> mischdele: ah I see
<saintly> im trying to uninstall acutalll
<saintly> y*
<Zhenya> guys i need some help, I am having a CRITICAL issue with 10.04
<Zhenya> i will be using the machine and all of the sudden the screen will turn black and i can see a typing cursor just sitting there
<Zhenya> the caps lock light is blinking and i can't do ANYTHING
<Zhenya> this has happened 3 times this morning and I have a LOT of work
<kde185> saintly: the PulseAudio package is named "pulseaudio"
<saintly> ty
<Zhenya> i upgraded last night bia the gui
<Delemir_> Zhenya, you should start by checking your logs in /var/log/messages
<Zhenya> ok let me see what i have there
<Zhenya> Delemir_: would it helpif i pastebined it? i am a N00bster
<Delemir_> sure let me take a look at it ill see if i can do something about it
<Zhenya> http://pastebin.org/194987
<Zhenya> Delemir_: http://pastebin.org/194987
<Zhenya> i pasted in the last 2 hours or so since i started using the machine
<Zhenya> (i hope it doesnt go do while we aredoing this!)
 * oxymoron wonders if theres something better than Kopete, Pidgin, AMSN and KMess because all of them doesnt fit my needs which is a working MSN client xD
<adc> i don't get it
<Delemir_> lol hopefully not... and just so you know im in the process of upgrading kubuntu right now. Might have to restart pretty soon. If something happens and i dont come back. Tell my children that i love them....
<adc> nothing's working lol
<Zhenya> Delemir_: i know the feeling
<adc> what ever i do/set, the grub boot is black/wallpaperimage 2 minutes long until kubuntu is started
<adc> can't get the verbose mode, any informations of the boot sequence
<ghoulsblade> my black-desktop problem was solved by : apt-get install plasma-desktop + reboot
<adc> terminal
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: your having the same problem?
<Zhenya> using the computer and then boom black screen with just a cursor and nothing else?
<JuJuBee> Just did clean install of 10 with apache2 php5 and when I navigate to a php file, the browser wants to download it?
<Kriss3d> ghoulsblade,  ehmm did you get like nothing after installing 10.04 after it shows the logo ?
<ghoulsblade> Zhenya, yes, it seems
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: when i did that i got 0 packages updated
<saintly> No sound grrrrrrrrrr
<ghoulsblade> i moved my ~/.kde to some other place as well
<Delemir_> Zhenya, i didnt see anything wrong in your logs sorry
<Zhenya> Delemir_: FARK thanks!
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: plasma-desktop is already the newest version.
<Zhenya> plasma-desktop set to manually installed.
<Zhenya> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<saintly> having sound issues from hell
<saintly> anyone?
<ghoulsblade> (during login with ctrl+alt+f1  console, ctrl+alt+f7 brigns you back tro graphics)
<Delemir_> saintly
<ghoulsblade> try running   plasma-desktop       in console
<saintly> delemir
<Delemir_> is it just not working at all?
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: i have no ideahow to do that!
<saintly> not at all
<Delemir_> or just some app not having sound
<ghoulsblade> a restart might do as well
<kde185> alright I can't install 10.04 netbook edition, the installer hangs at 47% where it is scanning the discs just prior to the Disk Setup screen.  Anyone here able to help?  I'm completely stumped and google isn't helping.  I have an EEE 1000 (SSD disc version)
<ghoulsblade> alt+f2 opens an input bar
<saintly> nothing works
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: i've trid that
<ghoulsblade> there you can start "konsole" to get a graphical terminal
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: i can'teven get to that ones it goes
<Delemir_> ok nvm then i though you had the same issue as i did... but mine was just stuff like flash with no sound
<ghoulsblade> maybe with ctrl+alt+f1 then ?
<Zhenya> hmm ok
<ghoulsblade> should open a non-graphical fullscreen console, you can get back to graphics using ctrl+alt+f7
<saintly> flash with no sound you need to reinstall your flash delemir
<Zhenya> ghoulsblade: it seems that it just locks up
<saintly> or reinstall  your browser all together
<Zhenya> the weird part is that the capslock blinks!
<ghoulsblade> hmm sounds bad, reboot maybe ?
<Delemir_> isn't that a kernel panic?
<ghoulsblade> i stumbled upon this thread while searching : http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=87227
<ghoulsblade> found the plasma-desktop tipp there, maybe it has further infos
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hello all - found this article yesterday, which explains why my upgrade to 10.04 yesterday killed my laptop. Apparently the Dell Inspiron 700M has been blacklisted? See article and link inside article ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461029 ) Can anyone give me an idea if this is something that will change with future updates, or is my laptop stuck on Karmic for the remainder of its days?
<ghoulsblade> Zhenya,  it also says that if that doesn't work you should reinstall the kubuntu-desktop  package
<Zhenya> right
<Zhenya> ok i'm going to work for a while
<ghoulsblade> If when you reboot, there is no desktop, you may need to put plasma-desktop into your autostart list.
<Zhenya> if it goes down i will be back and bother you
<ghoulsblade> ~/.kde/Autostart  or so
<Zhenya> i have something urgent i need to finish first!
<ghoulsblade> or via system config
<ghoulsblade> good luck !
<Zhenya> thanks!
<Delemir_> good luck Zhenya
<Zhenya> i'm going to msg you so i can talk to you dirctly later
<Zhenya> Delemir_: thanks!
<Zhenya> i have a feeling i'll be back soon :P
<Gerrit> Hi. I accidentally pressed some key or mouse butten that caused me to see thumbnails of all my windows, until I clicked one (new KDE on new Kubuntu). What key or mouse movement might that have been?
<Gerrit> It's not alt+<Tab> because that shows only the active workspace
<kde185> gerrit: if your mouse is in the top left then you can "push" into the corner to do that I think
<Gerrit> kde185: indeed, thanks
<Schmidt__> hi everyone!
<Schmidt__> Why is it no sound after installation?
<Schmidt__> (sorry for language , i'm from Russia)
<Schmidt__> Why is it no sound after installation?
<saintly> yes what shmidt said
<saintly> NOOO soundd
<Schmidt__> saintly  u havn't too, bro?
<Schmidt__> maybe sudo aptitude install pulseaudio can help?
<pauru> Hey guys why isn't ardour working?
<thegeek0100_> !no sound
<thegeek0100_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saintly> audio issues STILL
<muffin2> Hello
<saintly> hi
<muffin2> I put kubuntu 10.04 lucid on my usb drive.
<saintly> give it here. lol
<muffin2> And a blank screen appears after I enter either "install kubuntu" or "try without install"
<cirillo> Quick question: My Windows 7 computer has no username/passwords on its network shares. As in, when I access the shares from another windows box, I simply set my workgroup to HOME (the workgroup of the PC) and it lets me browse the shares, free of any login credentials. When I try to use Dolphin, it asks for a username and password. I set my workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf to HOME, and restarted, but dolphin still wants me to authenticate with a
<cirillo>  username/password that I don't have
<muffin2> The same happens when I boot it on cd.
<muffin2> I have X1250 graphic card.
<muffin2> Is it a problem?
<saintly> dont know what to tell ya muffin2
<muffin2> This thing never works well.
<muffin2> Maybe I should stick to virtualbox.
<muffin2> Linux hardware support sucks
<cirillo> muffin2: have you tried different graphic configurations. I think it's F4 to set different graphics settings
<muffin2> cirillo : I didn't try.
<cirillo> muffin2: Try a different graphics setting. If that doesn't work, you may need to try the alternate CD, since that card requires proprietary ATI drivers which are not included with Kubuntu and must be installed manually
<muffin2> damn
<muffin2> radeonhd?
<muffin2> I don't know how to make kubuntu use radeonhd driver on console.
<muffin2> Anyway I try
<cirillo> maybe try aticonfig? Sorry, I'm an nvidia guy
<cirillo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg << set to use Vesa
<cirillo> he left... well, anyone here with samba knowledge?
<oxymoron> Could someone explain this for me: "You don't have permission to access / on this server." (HTTP 403 Error)? :S In error log it tries to access ~/.htaccess but that isnt the document root for my enabled site, my root is ~/projects. I HATE THIS, same freaking problem every single time installing apache and never remember what the problem is. Could be some kind of permission porblems with root folder, but I have access to it, not
<oxymoron> sure what user group apache2 uses? :S
<oxymoron> Is www-data used this days?
<adc_> hey i'm back ^^
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: www-data:www-data is what the apache process effectively runs under, yes
<rosco_y> testing
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: have a look at mpm-itk if you intend to change that.
<adc_> been trying several things on my boot with grub, and finaly fixed something because i've get 10 secondes of intialisation text ^^
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: I dont intend to change that, but I am trying to change my freaking Document Root by "a2ensite" command but www-data only point to that /var/www
<adc_> i have a question : who is using kubuntu here and has the whole startup time long the initialisation text instead of a black screen ?
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: if you're after serving some static files via HTTP only, apache might be overkill for you anyway
<rosco_y> Why do I get 404 messages when I try to ask a question in the #mysql session?
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: No I am after a LAMP-server for developing my framework. I got this freaking 403 Access Denied everytime I install apache2 once again and I hate it. I want to know how to solve it?
<adc_> http://www.yeap.de/blog2.0/uploads/kubuntu/startup.png
<adc_> does some body see that while booting kubuntu from the hard drive ?
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: the apache error log should provide more info on the specific reason. it may either be a permission problem in your file system, or a configuration problem for the URI you're requesting.
<adc_> because i did when i ran kubuntu from an usb key, and since i'm on hard drive, nothing while it starts
<bjorn> kontact/kmail doesn't work at all for me on 10.04.  it complains "kontact(8967)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused""
<adc_> it did
<adc_> no one ?
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: I got this and cant understand what it means: "[Fri Apr 30 19:16:49 2010] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/oxymoron/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable"
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: It shouldnt even check in /home/oxymoron for .htaccess files :D
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: is /home/oxymoron/.htaccess readable by www-data? is /home/oxymoron/ read- and executable for www-data?
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: It should NOT look inside /home/oxymoron at all for .htaccess files :S Thats not my DocumentRoot at all and its readable.
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: I cant understand why it even look there at the first place, I havent configured it like that :S
<GNU\colossus> oxymoron: apache2ctl -S might help you find out where it's getting that config from
<Guest55142> is there something special that needs to be done to get my java working? doesnt work in firefox or konqueror and ive installed the bin from java.com still nothing
<Guest55142> on my new 10.04 install^
<GNU\colossus> Guest55142: install the java plugin via apt (synaptic)
<GNU\colossus> Guest55142: you generally don't install random binaries. this is not windows.
<Guest55142> can you tell me what its called, theres tons of java results
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: Everything seems okay when I runned command "apache2ctl -S"
<adc_> ok let's try it again :
<adc_> did someone here install kubuntu on an hard drive ?
<Guest55142> i wouldnt call it random, after no success to get my java working i downloaded http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=39489 from sun java and installed as said per their website, yes im new to linux as well .. so call it my trial and error :)
<GNU\colossus> I'm not running ubuntu myself, but I guess it's "sun-java6-plugin" what you're looking for
<GNU\colossus> (for the _official_ Sun/Oracle Java Plugin)
<fer_luck> hey guys!
<fer_luck> good afternoon :)
<adc_> hey
<naftilos76> has anybody installed / upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 ? How does it look?
<adc_> yep
<Guest55142> ive searched for that and all similar variants earlier and still find nothing, note im on kubuntu 10.04
<adc_> i did
<oxymoron> GNU\colossus: Seriously I got really pissed off soon, I have did like everything it feels like.
<adc_> but i want an answer to my question before :D
<fer_luck> I'm trying to set my kubuntu font configuration to 72 dpi, but there's only 96 and 128 available by default. is there a way to do that?
<adc_> everyone's muted lol ? the fear of the chat :D
<genii> adc_: It's often quiet in here for long periods.
<Guest55142> is anyone else having problems with java in 10.04?
<adc_> yeah i know lol
<adc_> i don't
<oxymoron> ""/usr/bin/dolphin(11568)" Error in thread 139996565296912 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"" - Eh? :S
<zatanicodoc> adc_ maybe is the hardware
<ForgeAus> was KDE3.5.x better on Gutsy, Hardy or Intrepid?
<genii> ForgeAus: Hardy
<ForgeAus> thx
<Schmidt__> kde 3 rulz
<dcorbin_wrk> I'm running kbuntu 9.x. When I go to upgrade to 10.x the release notes, etc. speak of unbutu, not kubuntu.  Is this a concern?  It won't leave me with a Gnome desktop will it?
<ForgeAus> no dcorbin
<ForgeAus> ubuntu is kubuntu  essentially
<ForgeAus> (in this respect anyway)
<genii> dcorbin_wrk: An upgrade won't install any new Desktop Environment you didn't have before
<ForgeAus> when you upgrade it will upgrade kubuntu-desktop (metapackage)
<dcorbin_wrk> great.  Thanks.
<dcorbin_wrk> Seems like very few files... (only 40)
<KenBW2> is it possible to have Wallet take the password from when I log in?
<ForgeAus> hardy kde3 remix is harder to find than I thought!
<genii> ForgeAus: Hardy came with both KDE3 and KDE4
<genii> eg: There was no remix
<ForgeAus> uh?...
<ForgeAus> it only came with one that I know of... prolly the release where they replaced KDE3 with KDE4...
<ForgeAus> (original may have been kde3 maybe kde4 is the remix?)
<genii> ForgeAus: Yes it was during the transition period, 8.04 came originally with kde3
<ForgeAus> I think its more likely the opposite way around
<ForgeAus> kde4 was the normal kde3 was remix
<genii> Nope
<ForgeAus> genii? hmmm..
<ForgeAus> your telling me if I get the basic hardy desktop.iso it has kde3?
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu has come with two different releases, one is the stable KDE 3.5.9 and the other one is a Remix Featuring the latest release of KDE 4.0.
<ForgeAus> 3.5.9? wait there was kde3 after 3.5.9 why hardy then?
<ForgeAus> wouldn't 3.5.10 (is there a later 3.5.x?) be better?
<ForgeAus> Genii looks like kde4 was the remix... thats good news.. .
<madura> the new release has a bug in the installer pressing whats this makes the installer crash
<genii> ForgeAus: The kde3 version which shipped with Hardy was something like 3.5.8 which you could get up to 3.5.10 by normal updates. then if you wanted kde4 the package names all had "4" somewhere in them
<ForgeAus> yeah like kmail-kde4
<ForgeAus> and kpackage-kde4, etc...
<genii> ForgeAus: Yes, exactly
<ForgeAus> if you got the one without *-kde4 you had kde3 package...
<madura> BTW is there any plugin for kopete for IRC?
<ForgeAus> madura:  not that I'm aware of
<genii> madura: Did you file a bug on Launchpad for that installer bug?
<madura> genii: not yet and i didnt recheck it
<thegeek0100> I don't see IRC as an option in kopete am I missing something?
<ForgeAus> hmmm 695mb...
<ForgeAus> thegeek0100: I don't think kopete has IRC
<ForgeAus> konversation or quassel has IRC
<madura> thegeek0100: yes :P but u can use konversation
<ForgeAus> (there is also java applets on the web, and other ways... like kvirc for example )
<thegeek0100> that's weird as kopete calls out irc in its description in kpackagekit
<ForgeAus> meebo I think its called is a multi-im page, can't remember if IRC is there or not tho...
<ForgeAus> thats all assuming you want some kinda gui... you can always get irssi for a console-based IRC
<madura> thegeek0100: it had but the maintainer for thee irc plugin has not upgraded it to kde4
<genii> <-- quassel
<thegeek0100> If id didn't gui I wouldn't be in this room.
<thegeek0100> madura thanks
<madura> thegeek0100: :)
<ForgeAus> still havn't got to try out the kde4 vers of konversation yet...
<ForgeAus> Quassel was interesting but far to X-chat-like for me
<madura> ForgeAus: well im on it right now but konversation is much simpler looking
<ForgeAus> yeah well the kde3 one was simple too
<madura> how can i install mp3 codecs for xine ? amarok keeps sayin phonon cant play mp3s
<Schmidt__> i think ununtu with gnome is way better )
<ForgeAus> sorry Schmidt, Gnome makes me feel queasy...
<Schmidt__> queasy - how is it?
<ForgeAus> I don't mind fluxbox or e17 ...
<ForgeAus> Schmidt ... pretty much same as nauseus
<Schmidt__> i think kde is too laggy and big )
<Schmidt__> ope
<ForgeAus> first of all theres the default chocolate browns and oranges... although themes can always be modded...
<madura> brb
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question:  is there an easy way to get ubuntu one running on kubuntu lucid 10.04 ?
<ForgeAus> but then theres nautilus (for that matter even Thunar) and their traversal bar ... (note:Dolphin extended on that to be much like Windows Vista/7's breadcrumbs bar)
<Schmidt__> ubuntu one have web interface, so you can use it
<ForgeAus> ubuntu one?
<howlymowly> Schmidt__: that's right.. but I am rather atlking about easy synchronisation   etc....  and not starting firefox to gett access to ubuntu ne every time I want to use it...
<madura> omg boot time :  5 secs! :S
<ForgeAus> thats awesome :)
<madura> yeap
<ForgeAus> hmm look slike Gnome-ubuntu has gone purple background looks very OSX-like
<madura> i cam from gnome :P
<James147> madura: lucky :) my desktop taks aobut 20 secs from button push till the bios window disapears :D
<mvk> i was playing with google-earth a min ago, on kubu 64bit with radeon kernel driver, but it crashed - HARD, locked up, then rebooted
<madura> James147: you might have POST on or something
<mvk> what log in /var/log can i check to try, and traceback the problem?
<ForgeAus> uh as for integration with ubuntu1 howlymowwly, there is probably some but not as much as ubuntu (the default gnome one)
<madura> James147: there are ways in new motherboards to skip some tests
<James147> madura: its a fairly old comp now
<James147> madura: and i think it is set to skip most test, but i probally should check
<madura> James147: anyways any oldie would do ok with a linux distro :)
<howlymowly> ForgeAus: any hint on where to look for it :)?
<ForgeAus> is there a way to skip age-based fscking for kubuntu?
<mvk> anyone?
<James147> madura: its not old enough to not run win7 :)   but i prefure kubuntu
<madura> James147: win7 is crap :P
<James147> ForgeAus: I think you ahve to set someoptions on the paritions
<ForgeAus> howlymowly https://one.ubuntu.com/features/  shows stuff thats integrated, you'd have to test out stuff like kubuntu equivs like kde-pim's mail/organizer instead of evolution ... for example
<madura> well comparing to other MS OSes its better but still...
<James147> madura: yeah, but i only have it for running games (and its a striped down version without all the blaot)
<madura> James147: thats good, why dont u try urbanterror?
<ForgeAus> uh howlymowly I'd be looking for a "contact us" link lol
<cuznt> when one update via terminal is there a port to open to make it go faster?
<ForgeAus> wait UbuntuOne has a client app...
<James147> madura: not to into that type of fps :S to be honest i dont game on it much anymore  so it mostly just sits there
<madura> James147: :P  then what would u prefer?
<James147> cuznt: dont think opening a port would make it go faster.... keep in mind that the server are probally overloaded atm with everyone else trying to upgrade. If you can i suggest changing mirror
<James147> madura: not really the place to discuss that :)
<madura> eh
<cuznt> ty
<ForgeAus> howlymowly: there's a #ubuntuone channel
<cuznt> i figured as such i was almost done after 8 hours of update and i lost power
 * cuznt goes back to the apt-get drawing board
<howlymowly> kewl!! ForgeAus great tip :) thx
<Scunizi> What's a good client to use for VPN I tried KvpnC but it has unmet dependencies which I've installed but aren't recognized.
<madura> James147: im busy downloading plasma themes :D
<James147> cuznt: the packagemanagment system will fist dl all the packages then instal so if it gets intrupted during the dl it can continus where it left off without redownloading much (but 8 hours, that seems alot)
<ForgeAus> howlymowly:  I aren't looking to use it but it'll be interesting, the biggest problem is likely to be the dependancies of ubuntuone...
<James147> Scunizi: got vpn over pptp to work with knetworkamanger today :p
<ForgeAus> probably downloads lots of gnome bits for it to work
<cuznt> i thought as much but it is just as slow with the manager. i figured with no front end it might complete faster
<Scunizi> James147: yea.. I've got pptp installed and pppd but I switched out knetworkmanager for WiCD because WiCD allowed me to set a static IP on my machine where knetworkmanager wouldn't
<James147> cuznt: the download speed wont change much via command line or gui front end... command line is just faster from start to finish :)
<howlymowly> ForgeAus: the great thing about Ubuntuone in my opinion is, that it hold sthe promise of free contacts/notes/mail sync across many desktops including mobile phone (I have an android device for example) without compromising "data monster" effects like with google, facebook apple etc...
<James147> Scunizi: dont know how to vpn with wicd then :S havent really used it much
<rogersman1> hey all, how can make a bootable usb install from iso if I'm currently running another flavour of linux?
<rogersman1> usb-creator only for kubuntu
<James147> rogersman1: unetbootin
<GNU\colossus> is there no java-plugin package on lucid any more?
<James147> !unetbootin | rogersman1
<ubottu> rogersman1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<James147> !info unetbootin | rogersman1
<ubottu> rogersman1: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 377-1 (lucid), package size 225 kB, installed size 664 kB
<rogersman1> nice, okay thanx guys!
<madura> hey anyone here use compiz with kde window decorator?
<ForgeAus> madura, why?
<ForgeAus> emerald isn't it?
<ForgeAus> I've used it before
<sandipnair> hi everybody
<ForgeAus> (or aquamarine perhaps)
<madura> ForgeAus: does compiz 0.8.4 work well with the kde decorator?
<cuznt> crap my update is locked is there a command to fix that please?
 * cuznt is having issue day
<ForgeAus> uh, not sure I can answer that question specifically...
<ForgeAus> I don't see why it wouldn't
<ForgeAus> which kde are you using?
<sandipnair> can anybody help me with WengoPhone installation?
<rogersman1> madura: I know what you mean and compiz is working on this issue...but not yet :-(
<ForgeAus> because kde3 reqs a plugin for the panel and compiz really isn't necessary on kde4
<madura> ForgeAus: KDE 4.4
<rogersman1> 0.9 will support
<James147> cuznt: close any packagemanagment system you ahve open (apt-get aptitude kpackagemanager)
<madura> rogersman1: thanks, when will 0.9 come?
<ForgeAus> you use (wm) -replace which reduces the functinality of the KDesktop because it replaces kwin
<madura> kwin is ok but i prefer compiz
<rogersman1> madura: hehe they hate that question! ... tho to be honest kde native effects are pretty good...sure you need compiz?
<cuznt> i am trying to I get the error it can not get an exclusive lock. there is a command for that.
<ForgeAus> not taht I don't like compiz but it sits ok wtih kde3 or gnome or some other window manger... but KDE4 has its own desktop effects, etc...
<James147> cuznt: if you are sure no other packagmanament programs are running you can delte the lock file
<James147> cuznt: (cant remember where it is, one sec)
<madura> rogersman1: 1. i miss compiz :P 2. kwin doesnt have that reflex thing that we can attach a image and  give the reflection from that..etc
<rogersman1> madura: yeah, i spent ages trying this whole emerald, aurora, etc trying to get kde and compiz to work harmoniously with no joy...either wait for 0.9 or stick with kwin IMHO
<rogersman1> 0.9 is a complete reworking of compiz-fusion from the ground up...so might be a long while until stable
<madura> rogersman1: yeap me too :P i even tried compiling 0.8.6 it loads up kde deco but theres a fat border :S
<madura> on the mean time i want that reflex plugin for kwin lol
<James147> cuznt: what was the full error message?
<cuznt> Unable to get exclusive lock
<cuznt> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<rogersman1> madura: put in a feature request for kwin group if u like!
<cuznt> i got it thanks james147
<James147> cuznt: :)
<madura> yeap i should put one on
<ForgeAus> I've been thinking of a few feature requests, like mostly for transparent window decorators, stuff like animation and/or filter-based stuff say colour-cycling ...
<ForgeAus> (or magnify)
<rogersman1> madura: compiz projects looks pretty dead actually...web page hasn't been updated since Feb 2009! :-(
<madura> rogersman1: yea free project suffer that kinda non working periods
<madura> i think someone will make a patch or something in the future
<ForgeAus> lol I was checking out XFCE, compiz on that is a strange concept!
<madura> lol
<madura> low end desktop high end bling!
<ForgeAus> apparently XFCE has its own compositing anyway
<madura> i havent used it often
<ForgeAus> madura I could go lower... like say fluxbox + compiz?
<madura> ForgeAus: :P just get the new KDE
<moetunes> ForgeAus: flux and compiz are both wms - so you can't run both
<ForgeAus> doesn't look like Canonical are going to take in the Fluxbuntu team as official anytime soon... oddly enough
<ForgeAus> they seem to be looking to a LXDE (Lubuntu) and possibly an Enlightenment (e17) ubuntu (something like elbuntu)
<ForgeAus> good point moetunes I should have known better :)
<howlymowly> hi everyone..  does anyone here know of a nice file sync service for linux and android?
 * James147 hopes he fixed grub
 * James147 is glad he can finally boot into lucid on his desktop :D
<zus> isnt KGpg installed  by default in 10.4?  if s where is it?
<James147> zus: not seeing it here :s
<zus> guess i got to install it then.
<ADC> hey
<ADC> does anyone have a problem by booting with the 2.6.32-21kernel
<zus> James147,  well it says  i have it installed, i see an x but  a lot of options for pgp
<ADC> because by talking with other people, it seams that the 32 instead of 21 (by auto update of kubuntu) doesn't show anymore the booting sequence
<ADC> everything's hided and i'm getting crazy to find a way to fix that ^^
<rogersman1> madura: you still around?
<madura> rogersman1: yes
<madura> rogersman1: got any updates?
<rogersman1> just finishing chatting to sum developers over at #compiz who say the recent version of compiz has been fixed for KDE4 windows decorations!
<madura> rogersman1: yay
<James147> zus: try running "sudo aptitude isntall kgpg"
<madura> rogersman1: so they are talking about 0.8.6
<madura> repos only have 0.8.4
<rogersman1> standby
<zus> James147,  that would also take care of  pgp as well then ?
<rogersman1> madura: http://releases.compiz.org/
<madura> rogersman1: thanks!
<James147> zus: not sure
<madura> rogersman1: u use bespin?
<rogersman1> madura: bespin?
<madura> http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net
<madura> rogersman1: ^^ there its a window style for KDE
<madura> has all those transculent effects and all
<James147> :) just started to install bespin
<rogersman1> madura: new to me...I'll have a lookee
<James147> rogersman1: it is in the repos (kde-style-bespin and kwin-style-bespin)
<madura> rogersman1: yea thats old
<madura> :P
<rogersman1> actually, I'm not using kubuntu ... just came on the channel to ask about live USB install :-[
<rogersman1> the compiz things piqued my curiosity
<madura> rogersman1: ah :D
<rogersman1> today's new release caught my eye, so I thought I'de give it a look
<rogersman1> along with a lot of other people probably :-)
<rogersman1> holy crap , there's a lot of things called bespin!
<K350> Where is the "Shutdown button " in Lucid Lynx (KDE) Can't see it in the kmenu
<daicon> hello
<James147> K350: KMenu > leave tab > shutdown
<daicon> someone can help me?
<James147> K350: or Alt+F2 > Type: shutdown
<James147> !help | daicon
<ubottu> daicon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<K350> James147: Well,k it's not there...uh?
<daicon> I finished installing Kubuntu. But when I wanted to upgrade through the implementation KPackageit, downloads are very slow, mucho.No have any problem with another distribution. Can you help?
<James147> K350: you loged in through kdm right?
<K350> James147: yess..well started x form the terminal
<punto> hi.. which process handles alt+tab? it stopped working
<James147> K350: if you are running it from terminal then the shutdown buttons arent availble
<madura> rogersman1: i just installed kubuntu 10.04 :D
<K350> James147: ah, well I'll try to restart from termnal and see if it's there ...thanks a lot:-)
<James147> K350: think its because you need to be root to shutdown (and your running it from user) where if you run from kdm, kdm can shutdown for you (as it is running as root)
<James147> :(
<James147> daicon: a new release cam out yesterday so the servers are very bussy atm and probally will be over the next few days
<James147> daicon: you can try to use a different mirror to see if the speeds are any better
<James147> punto: I think kwin handels alt+tab
<punto> James147: can I kill it without bringing down the whole session, like plasma-desktop?
<rogersman1> madura: compiling new compiz version now...
<daicon> James147 :As I can configure the repository to connect to another server?
<madura> rogersman1: you have KDE to test that with?
<James147> punto: you can kill it, but you wont easaly beable to do much without it you can try "killall kwin; sleep 1; kwin" from the runner to kill it and restart it
<rogersman1> madura: yeah..4.4.2
<James147> punto: i would make sure you have konsole running and inview firs tthough
<madura> ow rytt :P
<James147> punto: dont think you can bring krunner up again once its down :S
<punto> James147: actually I brought it back from the text-mode console, but it still doesn't respond to alt+tab
<ulysses> Hello, how can I change the default IM client from Kopete to KMess in Systemsettings?
<daicon> James147: As I can configure the repository to connect to another server?
<James147> punto: System settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Global keyboard settings > "Kde compoent >> Kwin" > Search: "Walk through windows"
<James147> punto: see if the shorcut key got reassigned by soemthing ^^
<madura> rogersman1: brb :) restarting
<James147> daicon: Kpacakgekit > Settings tab > Edit software sources > Download from:
<vadi01> guys any idea if nvidea driver is working ok in kubuntu?
<James147> ulysses: System settings > Deafult Applications  :)
<ulysses> James147: there isn't an option to choose KMess
<James147> vadi01: it was in karmic for me, haven enabled them yet on lucid but the opensource ones seems to be working fine (even have dual screen support now :D )
<James147> ulysses: not sure then sorry
<ulysses> James147: I could choose an application, but only Kopete is in the list:(
<exalt> wich programming ide is best in kubuntu to code c++?
<James147> ulysses: dont use kmess so i dont know how to get it in the list :S
<James147> !best | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ulysses> James147: I'm also not, but someone asked me how can he does this thing
<James147> exalt: but i tend to like qt creator or kdevleop
<James147> exalt: or kate :)
<James147> !ide | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<exalt> James147: i apriciate your reaction but please man... i dont know any ide so i cant do anything with your comment, ahh the thats some comment i can start with thanx
<madura> rogersman1: whats the latest?
<exalt> are the c++ plugins for netbeans available in netbeans?
<rogersman1> madura: currently in dependancy hell...I hate building from source
<user__> opera.com
<madura> rogersman1: im having other troubles :S cant install ATI binary drivers
<madura> can install but the compositing isnt working
<manuel_> hi, my hoster recently moved, and now my 8.04 installation does not have any /dev/pty* devices anymore. how can i recreate them?
<manuel_> screens fails to start and ends with:"Sorry could not find a pty"
<rogersman1> madura: looks like this isn't going to be a smooth ride
<madura> yea
<swien> hi
<madura> rogersman1: are u using the cmake tar files?
<swien> Should kwin compisiting work with nouveau driver?
<rogersman1> actually the pre-built packages are up in my current so I'm gonna upgrade my system
<rogersman1> madura: but yes, thats where i started before
<rogersman1> madura: should work fine if you had previous version running
<rogersman1> if in doubt, head to #compiz ..they're pretty helpful :-D
<madura> rogersman1: well now things are kinda worse :P i have to find a fix for ATI binary driver on ubuntu first
<madura> rogersman1: k thanks
<doleyb> Hello, does the kubuntu lucid crash less than karmic? (karm crashes plasma-desktop about every 15 minutes for me)
<James147> doleyb: its a newer version so 'should' be more stable (ie crash less) but sometimes something can break and it get worst (although not as often)
<James147> doleyb: I havent noticed many problem with instability in it yet, but it hasnt been out for very long :)
<amichair> if I use nvidia drivers from their website on karmic, will I have problems in upgrade to lucid? release notes mention something vague about this, but not details
 * rogersman1 away to the gym ... bbl
<Sebas_> Installed 10.04 on eeepc 1000H but Wifi won't work... anyone ideas??
<Sebas_> won't accept password..
<Sebas_> such a downer
<ryann> what kind of security is the access point using?
<ryann> and what network manager are you using?
<Sebas_> wpa
<Sebas_> wpa2
<Sebas_> default?
<ryann> it worked previously?
<Sebas_> yeah with 9.10
<ryann> i've had my own problems using knetworkmanager, so i run wicd instead
<Sebas_> wicd?
<ryann> may be worth a shot for you as well, at least for troubleshooting
<ryann> yea
<ryann> are you able to get that machine online via ethernet?
<Sebas_> yes
<ryann> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Sebas_> thanx will do now'
<ryann> the install will remove the knetworkmanager and plasmoid
<ryann> reboot, and the wicd client will run
<ryann> service is /etc/init.d/wicd
<boby> help?
<boby> kubuntu freezes at boot
<ryann> boby: you have any other information than that?
<Sebas_> ryann: thanx i will reboot now :)
<boby> no it is stack
<boby> I red on net that the problem is some plymouth
<ryann> stack?
<boby> whatever it is
<swien> @body does it stuck everytime you boot or just now?
<ryann> you're not giving me anything close to enough information to help you with that
<boby> stuck*
<boby> ok...
<n8w_> hey
<boby> after install it freezes sometimes and sometimes offers me login
<boby> and I choose during install to log in automaticaly
<boby> in console I do : killall /etc/init.d/kdm
<boby> and then startx
<doleyb> amichair: I bet you would have problems at first, so its good to switch back to default nv drivers before the lucid upgrade.  Then you can install nvidia again.
<boby> and tan it boots
<boby> than*
<boby> I have ati card
<n8w_> do u guys think that my db2 local server installation will b affected by an upgrade to 10.4 from 9.10?
<amichair> doleyb: so run the nvidia --uninstall (or something like that), reboot, upgrade, then run nvidia installer again? any idea what they meant by having problems using the upstream nvidia drivers in lucid?
<swien> @boby could you upload you Xorg.0.log from /var/log when kdm does not start?
<boby> then I need to go
<boby> will you be here
<swien> @body if it does't take too long ;-)
<boby> ok back in minute
<zus> how do one get ppa's from the  programs installed through the  cli and kpackagekit?
<zus> i dotn have to visist  every programs site and get them do i?
<jaime_> hi
<swien> Is anybody using nouveau with kwin here?
<jaime_> can help me?
<zus> jaime just ask the question some one  might be able too
<Sebas_> ryann: did the reboot wifi still not working.. wicd says bad password.. the same as knetworkmanager.. every time i install a new Kubuntu I have the same probs... :(
<Sebas_> I really need this to work because tomorrow I will travel the world... so I need my netbook
<boby> xorg.o.log is huge to paste it here
<swien> @boby use pastebin or something like that
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zus> damn youse type fast hahaha
<Sebas_> ryann: windows netbook does connect instantly
<jaime_> when im trying to update to the new version of kubuntu, i have a 127 code
<zus> now about them ppa's  i went and used the command line for getting kdenLive and stuff, but  the ppa is still for karmic.  am i going to have to get all the ppa's from each program i need it for ?
<boby> how to use this pastebin?
<swien> @boby you can just upload the file there and will get a short url
<pidus> Does anybody know the keyboard shortcut to maximize a window (at least the terminal window) in kubuntu 9.10?
<boby> nothing happends
<boby> ok can I paste here part of xorg
<boby> tell what to looking for
<swien> Is there a line starting with EE?
<zus> boby on the bottom there should be a button to submit
<jaime_> im trying to update my kubuntu to lucide 10.04, but i cant because i have the 127 code
<boby> yes when I pressed it askes me to do I want to transfer file and I say yes
<boby> what ten
<boby> then*
<Neremor> hello!
<zus> boby after you submit it then copy the url for the page
<boby> I press submit, then I press ok when it askes me to transfer file, and then nothing happends
<Neremor> I've installed kubuntu 10.04. When booting up, I got a black-screen, but i got rid of this through replacing "quit splash" in the boot entry with "nomodeset". Now I was able to boot, but I'm directly droped into tty1, X is not starting. There I don't have Internet also (simple ethernet-connection, should work automatically). VIa the netroot-shell in recovery mode i installed the nvidia-driver for my card. Now I'm able to start the X-Server via
<boby> what to use for image?
<boby> OK here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425470/
<boby> I also instaled restricted driver
<swien> @body this is the log when you don't get a desktop?
<pidus> Sigh! how much longer will I need to envy my Fedora using neighbor who is able to expand his terminal using kyboards while I look around for the mouse :-(
<boby> ?
<boby> ok what now?
<exalt> kubuntu restricted extras wont install
<exalt> is this commonly?
<swien> @body the log does not show any error so X should be running. I'm not sure what could be wrong if X is running and kdm does not... How did you get this file?
<boby> swien?
<exalt> hund
<boby> what do you mean?
<pidus> Got it! it finally works.
<swien> @body You started the computer. Then it either stuck or showed a desktop. Did you manually start X after it stuck?
<swien> @boby before you grabbed the file?
<boby> ok after boot (every time now happends) it offers me login
<boby> after i type my user and pass
<boby> it pffers me again login
<James147> pidus: You can assign a shotcut key to windows so that they gain focuse and move to th frount when its pressed
<boby> then I do console login
<boby> and login succesefully
<boby> do: killall kdm
<boby> and then startx
<James147> pidus: System settings > Window behaviour > Window spific
<Henson_D> could someone help me with a dolphin problem I've been encountering for some time?  I'm not sure if it's a bug or just a misconfiguration.  In Dolphin's column view, you used to be able to navigate by typing in the first few characters of a directory and hitting enter to open it in the next column over.  This used to work in 4.1, now with 4.2 it will work only for descending one directory level...
<boby> that's it
<Henson_D> then further enter presses have no effect.
<swien> @boby what happens if you do restart kdm? Are you able to login then?
<boby> didn't try
<Henson_D> oops, sorry I meant it used to work in 4.0 through 4.3, but now in 4.4 it doesn't work.
<boby> should I do now?
<swien> just run sud restart kdm
<swien> sudo
<boby> ok
<pidus> James147: I was looking for a shortcut to maximize/minimize a windows. Could configure it at System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse ->Global Keyboard Shortcuts->kwin->maximize window.
<boby> be back in a minute
<pidus> James147: though, what you suggest will also help :-) thanks for that.
<James147> Henson_D: looks like a bug, getting the same behaviour here but noticed that if you move the mouse then press enter it works
<Henson_D> James147: thanks for the confirmation.  I get the same behaviour here.  I can't believe this hasn't been fixed yet, it's been around for a long time and has persisted through many 4.4 updates.
<boby> i'm back
<Henson_D> James147: and I imagine it would drive anyone who uses column view mad :-)
<James147> Henson_D: one quick question, what mouse focus policy do you use?
<Henson_D> James147: ahh, very good question.  I use focus strictly under mouse.
<swien> @boby wb
<boby> after sudo restart kdm offers me again login screen and when I enter my pass it offers login again
<boby> I kill kdm
<boby> and startx
<boby> and here I am
<swien> @boby do you have any non standard pam-settings?
<boby> what is that?\
<James147> Henson_D: have focus follows mouse :) try changing it to the default one and try it
<swien> @boby is the tool ubuntu uses to manage you logins. If you don't know what it is you probably did not break it
<James147> Henson_D: nop, same behaviour with click to focus
<boby> one more thing: when system is starting my kubuntu screen is in low resolution
<boby> those blue screen with kubuntu sign
<boby> image is corrupted
<Henson_D> James147: yeah, I'm getting the same behaviour with all of the others.  Click to focus and Focus Follows Mouse seem worse in that you had to put the mouse pointer into the new column, instead of simply moving the mouse.
<James147> Henson_D: Think you should submit a bug report :)
<Henson_D> James147: will do :-)  Thanks for your assistance.
<boby> it is shown in very low number of colors
<boby> what now?
<swien> @boby I've got no idea what could be wrong
<g0th> hi
<robinking623> anyone here who has the problem with Fn key to change the backlight under kde 4.4?
<boby> ok conclusion: when booting I can't boot when it offers me login screen, then I need to do console login and from there kill ldm and startx. It is clean instalation of 64 bit kubuntu. And my system has ati video card
<g0th> how do I create a custom application launcher on the kde panel?
<boby> if this helps
<jschall> i'm getting audio from amarok and kopete, but not from wow in wine or flash.
<g0th> I just want to add another application to the panel, how do I do that?
<g0th> It is not in the "official" list
<robinking623> g0th: miniprogram unlock
<g0th> hmm?
<robinking623> g0th: then add miniprogram
<Henson_D> jschall: what sound output method is wine or flash using?  Amarok and Kopete are probably using ALSA, but if Wine and Flash are using OSS then the audio device will be blocked by ALSA.
<jschall> wine is using alsa and flash would be using alsa.
<Henson_D> jschall: or perhaps your KDE audio system is using PulseAudio, in which case the same thing will happen.
<jschall> no pulse.
<Henson_D> jschall: hmmm, I don't have any more ideas, unfortunately.
<g0th> robinking623: there is no package named miniprogram?
<swien> @boby sry. I've got no idea what is wrong.
<swien> bye
<jschall> amarok and kopete have been running a while so i'm thinking it might be something stopping new programs from getting sound?
<boby> ok thx anyway and sorry for my english
<boby> bye
<James147> g0th: Right click kmenu > edit menu (or run kmenuedit)  and you can create a launcher for the menu... after that you cna drag it from kmenu to the panel
<howard> hi
<Henson_D> jschall: is it only wine and flash that is affected?  Are you able to start another program that outputs sound?
<g0th> ah so I first have to modify the menu before adding anything to the panel?
<James147> g0th: its the easiest way i think
<jschall> Henson_D: i can't think of another program
<James147> g0th: althernitivly the widget "quick launcher" might be able to do it
<g0th> thanks
<jschall> dragon player works
<Henson_D> mplayer, or aplay, or audacity?
<g0th> hmm I didnt find quick laucher?
<jschall> dolphin works
<Henson_D> jschall: mplayer, or aplay, or audacity?
<jschall> Henson_D: i can get audio apparently
<James147> g0th: umm, quicklauncher seems to need a menu entry as well
<jschall> Henson_D: just not in flash
<jschall> Henson_D: or wow
<James147> g0th: right click panel > panel settings > add widget > Type: quick
<James147> jschall: not sure about wine but you could try purging flash and installing it from adobes site
<Henson_D> jschall: open up a terminal and type        lsof -n | grep "/dev/snd/pcm"      and see what shows up.
<jschall> dolphin
<jschall> closed dolphin and nothing
<g0th> there is just quick access and quick launch
<g0th> hmm and I don't find the menu anywhere
<Henson_D> jschall: it reports that dolphin is using your sound device?
<g0th> I mean I added my program to the menu but I dont find this menu anywhere
<jschall> Henson_D: dolphin   24877    jschall   25u      CHR              116,7       0t0     4028 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<jschall> Henson_D: then i closed dolphin and it went away but wow still doesn't work
<James147> g0th: to edit the menu run "kmenuedit"  or right click kmenu and click edit menu
<jschall> Henson_D: but wow is accessing it if i start it
<Henson_D> well if you've closed dolphin, maybe you have to kill the dolphin process, because it seems as  though process 24877 is still using your sound device.
<g0th> James147: I found this
<g0th> James147: but I didn't find it to choose from in the panel
<Henson_D> jschall: well if you've closed dolphin, maybe you have to kill the dolphin process, because it seems as  though process 24877 is still using your sound device.
<jschall> npviewer also accesses it
<g0th> I can just edit it but not actually choose the stuff I edited
<phrozen> hello I have a problem I can make a ping via terminal eq. google.com, but when I am trying to open site at webbrowser then I can not - it is offline ... how can i solve it? I am connecting to internet via router
<James147> g0th: drag it from kmenu to the panel
<g0th> it is not in kmenu?
<jschall> Henson_D: amarok also accesses it and works, but nothing else does.
<James147> g0th: it should be if you added it using kmenuedit
<g0th> hmm but a lot of stuff is not there
<jschall> Henson_D: http://pastebin.com/4g6SH8hi
<g0th> that is in kmenuedit
<g0th> I must be in the wrong menu somehow
<jschall> Henson_D: amarok is working, nothing else is.
<g0th> and everything is extremely slow
<g0th> whenever I update the system configuration it takes several minutes
<g0th> on my core7 computer
<g0th> and it already crashed several times
<Henson_D> jschall: I don't know what to suggest.  Perhaps the volume level is down or mute is on.  It looks like wow is able to use your sound device, but why sound is not coming out, I am not sure.  Has sound worked in the past?
<g0th> not the best experience so far ^^
<James147> g0th: what version are you running?
<jschall> Henson_D: you know, i'm not quite sure. i think it did.
<g0th> lucid
<jschall> Henson_D: it worked in ubuntu with pulse before i swapped to kubuntu
<robinking623> g0th: my kubutu is really really stable
<g0th> hmm now it restarts again from 0%
<jschall> Henson_D: i'm pretty sure flash was working too
<g0th> once it finnished it starts again from 0
<g0th> already the third time now
<James147> g0th: try disabling strigi (system settings > advanced > desktop search)
<cjae> lucid fresh install anyone successfully have a tv set up via svideo without vertical hold loss?
<jschall> Henson_D: i'll restart my computer and see if that fixes it, not that it'll keep it from coming back =/
<Henson_D> jschall: so you just upgraded to kubuntu and now you're experiencing these problems?
<g0th> the system is frozen at the moment
<g0th> i cant do anything
<jschall> Henson_D: yesterday i think i had it working in kubuntu
<g0th> it just says "updating system configuration"
<jschall> Henson_D: i'm restarting computer
<Henson_D> jschall: ok
<g0th> from 0% to 100% then again from 0% etc
<robinking623> James147: i have forgoten to tell. i reinstall the my kubuntu, and the problem with usb is gone
<g0th> I canceled it
<James147> g0th: not sure why ti was doing that :S
<g0th> javaws doesnt seem to be working either
<g0th> what is the best jre?
<g0th> there is gcj-4.4-jre and gcj-jre and openjdk-6-jre and default-jre
<g0th> isn't there a "sun jre"?
<James147> g0th: they removed (or moved) suns jre from the repos as they thourght openjdk was stable enough
<cjae> anyone know why my bluetooth kb and mouse doesnt work in lucid
<g0th> hmm
<James147> g0th: think it might have gotten moved to teh partener repositories
<g0th> couldn't this cause problems with certain applications?
<g0th> but I also have the partner repo and I dont see it
<Guest60880> is there a repo for kdevelop 3.5.x or is compiling the source the only possibility to get the stable kdevelop working in kubuntu 10.04 :<?
<James147> g0th: yuo, its in the partener repos, jsut enabled them refreshed and its there
<James147> Guest60880: I think kdevelop is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<James147> Guest60880: ^^ thats the 3.9.x version sorry :
<g0th> ok thanks
<James147> Guest60880: 3.10.x even :)
<Guest60880> :>
<jschall> Henson_D: still doesn't work.
<Henson_D> Guest60880: just add one of the older repositories, like jaunty, and install the 3.5.x version from there.  I've done it and it works.
<cjae> anyone else have blutooth logitech devices working
<Guest60880> hm i think the packetnames are the same - is a downgrade possible?
<Henson_D> jschall: try completely removing pulseaudio from your computer (unless you need to use it).  When I first installed kubuntu I had a similar problem.  KDE was using pulse, so all of the KDE apps worked, but nothing else would.  Once I got rid of pulse KDE started using alsa and things worked again.
<jschall> Henson_D: pulseaudio is not installed.
<Henson_D> Guest60880: it should be.  If you add the other repository, refresh the packages, and take a look in aptitude, then you'll be able to select the older version.  Just de-install all of the 3.9.x packages first, then select the 3.5.x package and it will bring in all of the other 3.5.x dependencies.
<jschall> Henson_D: pulseaudio:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14
<Teknical> is there any way to install the nvidia driver without making my splash screen go ugly?
<Henson_D> jschall: sorry, I don't know what else to suggest.
<Teknical> should be more specific, is there any way to avoid the ugly splash screen bug with nvidia drivers on 10.04 fresh install
<Henson_D> jschall: what if you exit KDE then start X using a failsafe mode.  That way none of the extra KDE things will use your soundcard.  Then try starting WOW and see what happens.
<jschall> also my spash screen looks like this: http://challinger.net/photo.jpg
<vadi01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/551290
<vadi01> is it already in updates?
<Henson_D> jschall: haha, so does mine :-(
<jschall> Henson_D: the splash screen has never displayed properly for me.
<jschall> Henson_D: it always screws up in a different way
<Henson_D> jschall: ahh, it used to work properly for me.  For some reason the colour depth or map must be wrong.
<jschall> Henson_D: every release of ubuntu/kubuntu has had a messed up splash screen for me and they've all been different
<Henson_D> jschall: hmm, my splash screens have always worked until 10.4
<vadi01> so there seems to be a problem with the splash screen huh
<Teknical> the screen going ugly is caused from the nvidia driver install, at least what i can tell from all the googling ive done
<Teknical> i can confirm on this clean install my splash is still nice looking as on live cd, nvidia driver not installed yet
<James147> Teknical: you mean the nvida logo screen?
<Teknical> no, the kubuntu splash
<vadi01> so has it been fixed when you run the update?
<Teknical> this is a reported bug, google kubuntu 10.04 ugly splash
<Teknical> fully updated last install then did nvidia drivers, then updates again .. still ugly splash
<Henson_D> Teknical: if it's the boot screen, then it shouldn't be using the kernel's VGA driver.
<James147> Teknical: does it happen for all spalsh screen or jsut the default one?
<Teknical> default kubuntu splash, the blue with white dots
<jschall> i don't care about the splash screen, but i want my flash audio to work =/
<James147> Teknical: try other spalsh screen see if they work
<vadi01> darn it means i cant install 10.04 now untill this one is fixed
<Teknical> some fixes include modifying the grub settings, but they still dont look 100% right
<vadi01> i cant believe why the developers missed this major bug
<Teknical> before trying other splashes i was hoping to hear of some resolve before I put the nvidia driver in again
<Henson_D> jschall: try starting X with a light-weight window manager, or the failsafe screen then starting WOW.  Maybe KDE is doing something that's causing the sound device not to work.
<jschall> Henson_D: i don't know how to do that.
<vadi01> Teknical: anyway when you updated maybe the update mirror did not receive the update yet
<Henson_D> jschall: at the login screen, there should be a menu that allows you to select a different type of login.  One of the options should be "failsafe", which will give you only an xterm.  Just remember to switch it back to KDE when you're done, otherwise you'll get the failsafe login next time you try to log in.
<Teknical> i tested my last install not more than an hour ago, to no avail with no updates
<vadi01> try updating from from a server in the us
<Teknical> it would be logical to assume that an hour later the problem still exists
<jschall> Henson_D: brb
<vadi01> Teknical: well means its not reached your server repo yet
<jschall> Henson_D: failsafe fails.
<jschall> Henson_D: very safely.
<jschall> Henson_D: it flashes white and goes right back to the login
<Teknical> was on a us server, trying main server
<vadi01> Teknical: sorry its been commited but not released
<faissal> hi there, just installed kubuntu 10.04, i wanna get rid of the kde cashew, anyone knows how to do it ??? please ?
<Teknical> fix pending?
<vadi01> Teknical: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/lucid-updates
<vadi01> says Fix Committed
<James147> faissal: I think there is an application of kde-apps.org that can do that
<faissal> yjx mate
<faissal> thx
<vadi01> Teknical: should be in the updates-testing repos then
<Henson_D> jschall: maybe try installing a window manager like "fvwm" and logging in using that.  I have to go for dinner now, so best of luck getting this straightened out.
<K350> I've got a black screen after boot and after the bootsplash in Lucid Lynx. I ugraded from Karmic. Anyone?
<DarkriftX> well, the upgrade didnt treat me very well
<DarkriftX> video problems, apps crashing
<DarkriftX> kicker panel size issues
<Teknical> that fix is from Alessandro Ghersi and it replaces some files. I have tried this .. it makes the ugly splash go from bad to slightly better, the splash still shows up in likw 1024x786 rather than native res. this is more of a temporary workaround .. and not a great one
<Teknical> it appears ive explored all my options for now
<K350> DarkriftX: WElcome in the club
<vadi01> Teknical: i think you better file a report then
 * Henson_D chuckles
<Teknical> thank you for your help and time though vadi01, looks like the end of the road for now. I know a few others still pushing this bug .. something will turn up
<DarkriftX> I didnt know there was a club :(
<DarkriftX> id have put off the upgrade
<Teknical> clean install for best results imo, my laptop didnt like the upgrade .. but the clean install was fine
<noor1> hello
<Teknical> my only bug/issues at the moment are cosmentic
<skierpage> Can anyone here still running 9.10 confirm a doc error for me? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu says you can upgrade to 10.04 from System Settings -> Add and Remove Software -> Software Update , but it DOESN'T offer the upgrade to me.
<Teknical> cosmetic*
<Martiini> #kubuntu-devel
<faissal> damn cashew !!
<noor1> how could i install kubuntu desktoop on ubuntu 9.04 and what size it need on har
<noor1> ?
<noor1> hard*
<James147> skierpage: try refreshing the repos
<skierpage> james147, so you tried the steps I gave and you got the upgrade offer?
<James147> skierpage: it offered it to me when i was running karmic (although i did a fresh install... they tend to work better :)  )
<James147> skierpage: i just updated the repos and got it, dident follow any steps :S
<skierpage> james147, interesting.  I have the system tray upgrade offer icon and update-notifier-kde -u works, but Add and Remove Software doesn't.
<James147> skierpage: did you click refesh on the updates page?
<skierpage> james147 Oh yes, many times.  I get bug fix updates (some pg library yesterday, another tzdata today), but not the "Distribution upgrade available".
<James147> skierpage: hmm... did you update all the package?
<James147> skierpage: upgrade ^^
<zus> i can not play .avi files with dragon player,... dvd worked fine but i have TOO many avi files,.. can some one help?
<James147> zus: have you isntalled kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<skierpage> james147, Ahh well, if it works for some people and the other options work for me, I'm not going to bother filing a bug.  Maybe it's something in my Settings > Edit Software Sources.  Thanks for checking.
<zus> James147,  i have.
<James147> zus: have you closed and restarted dragon player since you installed it?
<zus> James147,  dragon player was already there, and i ve rebooted even
<James147> zus: hmm... try installing kaffeine and see if that works
<zus> James147,  one sec
<skierpage> Full Upgrade to 10.04, here we come!
<James147> skierpage: good luck :)
<skierpage> (I used usb-creator-kde to make a live USB of kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso to confirm it runs and my Firefox and Thunderbird pre-releases work)
<zus> James147,  same  problem, audio plays but video is not, in fact the screen is not there i see my desktop but i see the window frame its self
<K350> where do one install drivers in  kubuntu lucid?
<James147> K350: drivers for what?
<James147> zus: not sure why its doing that... you could try purging and reinstalling kubuntu-restricted-extras (or maby just ffmpeg)
<K350> James147: graphic-vard
<zus> ok ill have a look into that  then
<James147> K350: jockey-kde  should be able to install graphics drivers (at least for nvida and probally ati)
<K350> James147: Ah, thanks a lot, Really appruciated:-)
<K350> James147: well no rutins found...ah..well........
<skierpage> Does the 10.04 upgrade log what it does?  It's listing 1400 packages to remove/install/upgrade, I need to save that but I can't select the entire list :-(
<das> Does Gnash work ?
<wtfplymouth> i think i can stop the torrent now transmission says 32.93 share ratio for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wtfplymouth> :)
<das> wtfplymouth: check mb
<das> wtfplymouth: and d ont forget md5 sum
<wtfplymouth> a little bit over 22 gb ;)
<James147> das: dosent the torrent client do a m5d sum check anyway?
<das> James147: not sure i usually check anyway
<James147> wtfplymouth: :) i am barly getting to a ration of 1, although ktorrent says there are 56 seeds and no peers
<unholyskorn> Hello everyone
<unholyskorn> I installed ATi drivers from thier website and restarted and I don't think it is working.  Can someone help me?
<das> anyone ever use gnash succesfully?
<unholyskorn> No one? hmmm :(
<das> unholyskorn: check hardware drivers and see if any proprietary drivers are active
<unholyskorn> How do I do that?
<unholyskorn> I typed in aticonfig --initial -f in terminal and it says no adapters found or whatever
<unholyskorn> No supported adapters found
<James147> unholyskorn: run jockey-kde  and see if there are any drivers listed in there
<das> unholyskorn: k-menu/applications/system/hardware drivers
<James147> unholyskorn: (jockey-kde == "Hardware drivers")
<unholyskorn> No proprietary drivers on this system
<unholyskorn> I installed the ati drivers fine, and restarted, but when i run ccc:le it asks for my sudo pass and then just disappears
<das> unholyskorn: havent had much luck with ati on linux but it does work and they are getting better
<unholyskorn> ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run was what I installed
<unholyskorn> I have a ATi X800XT
<logicode> Hi there, I'm having troubles trying to play audio using VLC, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04
<logicode> anyone?
<unholyskorn> Any ideas das or James147?
<James147> unholyskorn: sorry, never used ati cards before :p
<unholyskorn> arrg
<unholyskorn> Is having no proprietary drivers on the system a good thing or a bad thing?
<unholyskorn> the ati install said everything installed ok
<skierpage> logicode, vlc works for me.  I'm not sure what it uses for audio output by default, I don't think it uses System Settings >Multimedia
<unholyskorn> This is incredible, having issues just installing a damn display driver...
<skierpage> logicode, If I start vlc from the command line (vlc /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav) it prints some errors about pulseaudio (which isn't set up by default), but plays fine.
<coreberserker> Hello all
<vbgunz> anybody know how to enable desktop effects using nvidia-current on 10.04? the driver is working fine but not when it comes to effects.
<coreberserker> Can someone tell me how to get my other partitions to mount with out asking for the password everytime. And I'm running Kubuntu 10.04
<skierpage> What's the name of the 10.04 upgrade program for the purpose of filing bugs?  It's running "python /tmp/tmpipXc12/lucid" but that's not it ;-)
<coreberserker> Can anyone tell me how?
<vbgunz> gonna try restarting
<skierpage> coreberserker, I'm no expert but the file /etc/fstab lists what partitions should get mounted.  You could as root edit that file and add an entry to it.
<James147> coreberserker: just noticed that :S seems to only be on internal drives (well at least not usb flash drives)
<coreberserker> Right
<len_> If you do an upgrade to 10.04 on a 9.04 system using grub legacy will it convert it to grub 2?  9.04 changed to grub 2 for new installs, but kept grub legacy for upgrades.
<James147> coreberserker: if it is an internal drive you want to mount i would suggest what skierpage said and add it to /etc/fstab
<unholyskorn> Anyone know how to get ATi drivers to work?
<skierpage> coreberserker , what partition are you trying to add?  E.g. the program ntfs-config has some way of adding a Windows NTFS partition.  There might be other UIs.
<vbgunz> my desktop effects have been disabled and I cannot enable them. I have nvidia-current. am I missing something?
<coreberserker> skierpage , its an NTFS partiton, but it mounts just fine, It just asks for a password to mount it every time but didn't ask for a password in 9.10
<skierpage> BTW, to answer my own question it looks like the 10.04 program is dist-upgrade and it writes out a lot of info in /var/log/dist-upgrade.
<James147> coreberserker: I would add an entry to /etc/fstab to auto mount it (or to not automount ir but allow user to)
<vistakiller> anyone else have problems with suspend?
<unholyskorn> Anyone know how to get ATi drivers to work?
<panix_> how do i uninstall dolphin ?
<skierpage> coreberserker maybe I'll run into that when I complete 10.04.  The line that ntfs-config adds to /etc/fstab looks something like "/dev/sda1 /media/WindowsCdrive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<James147> panix_: sudo aptitude remove dolphin   not sure what depends on it though
<panix_> i hate dolphin
<panix_> why cant i have konquere like the good old days
<unholyskorn> I hate this POS operating system that I can't even install video drivers on...
<skierpage> coreberserker , try running `sudo ntfs-config` first, and back up /etc/fstab
<panix_> what ATI card do you have ?
<unholyskorn> X800 XT
<panix_> they dont like proprietary drivers because it screws up theyr spyware
<unholyskorn> So if you own an ati card you cant use kubuntu?
<panix_> you cant install the driver from AMD ?
<unholyskorn> That is what I did
<unholyskorn> installs fine, restart and it's not working
<unholyskorn> run the ccc program, asks for a password and then just exits
<panix_> i bet it works fine with deabian stable
<panix_> debian stable
<vadi01> Teknical: u there?
<unholyskorn> run aticonfig and it says no adapters are installed
<skierpage> unholyskorn, I use the default free ati drivers (ati_drv.so, radeon_drv.so) from Ubuntu 9.10 and they work fine.  To see what your system is using, search for '.drv' in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  I assume you rebooted.
<panix_> i bet it works like charm
<skierpage> cheers all.
<vadi01> Teknical: any news on your nvidiea?
<Teknical> nothing
<Teknical> been googling, still havnt installed the driver
<panix_> unholyskorn, you need to run lmod
<unholyskorn> ?
<panix_> lsmod ?
<panix_> modprobe to see if the module is installed
<vbgunz> my desktop effects in 9.10 worked great. Now in 10.04 I can't even enable them. I downloaded nvidia-current. whats missing? will it help I get this message in the glx dialog of nvidia-settings "Fail to query the GLX server vendor."
<panix_> they are trying to piss of the gamers i know the linux comunty
<markit> I've a kubuntu 10.04 alpha3 that recognizes automatically my 1920x1080 screen, while last kubuntu does not :( xrandr does not show that resolution either. 9.10 does either. Is it a known issue? Did they broke somehting?
<unholyskorn> This kubuntu is a pos
<panix_> you cant have fun with games anything other then bashing at promp is forbiden
<panix_> i think the proprietary driver dont like the aimbots work so good
<panix_> whats a pos ?
<unholyskorn> Ok, skierpage i looked in xorg.0.log and it has a whole bunch of crap about ati
<panix_> pile of sith :)
<coreberserker_> Thanks skierpage and James147 but I figured it out =]
#kubuntu 2010-05-01
<panix_> why dont people learn to use debian ?
<panix_> at least it was a stable version
<panix_> has*
<unholyskorn> so stupid
<unholyskorn> thing says it installed just fine...
<panix_> try running glxgears
<licensed> anybody knows if kubuntu 10.04 have a crypt option on installer?
<len_> vbgunz, I'm using Nvidia drivers, and I also had problems with opengl desktop effects after upgrading to 10.04.  Nothing I tried got them to work 100%.  After a I did a fresh installed everything worked, so I think there are some issues with the upgrade process.
<panix_> unholyskorn, type glsgears on the cli
<panix_> i mean glxgears
<unholyskorn> what is cli?
<Cookiekiller> better type glxinfo | grep direct
<Cookiekiller> commandline
<panix_> command line
<unholyskorn> terminal?
<Cookiekiller> if he print direct redering yes it should work
<Cookiekiller> -.-
<Cookiekiller> 42.
<Cookiekiller> be creative
<unholyskorn> slow down
<unholyskorn> glxgears comes out with segmentation fault
<unholyskorn> glxinfo comes out with name of display: :0.0
<unholyskorn> Segmentation fault
<panix_> now you done it
<Cookiekiller> without root ..
<unholyskorn> ?
<Cookiekiller> just at your user account
<panix_> so ubuntu has root now ?
<Cookiekiller> yes he has
<Cookiekiller> :-P
<unholyskorn> ?
<Cookiekiller> ubuntu never hasn't one but this isn't the theme
<Cookiekiller> try glxinfo | grep direct
<gregcoit> anyone happen to know if the plymouth background used on the kubuntu lucid cd is a wallpaper or just a gradient?
<Cookiekiller> check the output there must be printed out "direct rendering yes" or something like this
<unholyskorn> gives me nothing
<unholyskorn> just goes back into another prompt
<unholyskorn> glxinfo | grep direct
<Cookiekiller> yes?
<unholyskorn> doesn't do a damn thing
<unholyskorn> unholyskorn@Blackdragon:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<unholyskorn> unholyskorn@Blackdragon:~$
<Cookiekiller> ehm, type glxinfo and paste it in a nopaste service of your choice
<Kano> hi, what do install that amarok can play mp3?
<panix_> http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/
<Cookiekiller> xine backend libs right?
<Cookiekiller> are you using the xine or gstreamer backend?
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.org/195588
<Kano> no idea, where to chose? did not change anything
<panix_> thats the best lookingubuntu yet !
<Cookiekiller> Kano, this should be the package libxine-extracodecs
<Kano> not ffmpeg?
<Cookiekiller> according to the first google link
<Cookiekiller> ffmped is for videos :-P
<Cookiekiller> mpeg :-)
<Cookiekiller> unholyskorn, but your X is up right?
<unholyskorn> I guess so lol
<Kano> no, that extracodecs is replayed by ffmpeg
<Cookiekiller> I don't think so
<Kano> but still no steams work
<Cookiekiller> try to install the libs I talked about ;.)
<Cookiekiller> I had named the package
<licensed> hey.. anybody knows if kubuntu 10.04 have a crypt option on installer?
<panix_> # Ubuntu Satanic Edition
<panix_> deb http://ubuntusatanic.org/hell karmic main
<panix_> deb-src http://ubuntusatanic.org/hell karmic main
<panix_> add that to your repos conf
<gregcoit> 1) licensed it does
<unholyskorn> I don't get this
<gregcoit> licensed: it does
<licensed> gregcoit alternate cd too?
<unholyskorn> Why is it so hard, says the drivers are for my card, says its for linux, runs fine and installs complete and it still doesnt work
<panix_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-satanic-wide
<panix_> then type this
<gregcoit> licensed: don't know about the alternate...
<licensed> gregcoit ok.. tank you dude ;)
<gregcoit> licensed: np
<unholyskorn> Any ideas what is wrong cookiekiller?
<Kano> ok, works now, just the mixer was very low
<Cookiekiller> unholyskorn, I am tinking
<Cookiekiller> :-P
<unholyskorn> Thanks dude
<Cookiekiller> unholyskorn, are you working in a tty or in a terminal emulator like gnome-terminal?
<unholyskorn> All I did was goto ati site, select my card, download the ati .run file, sudo sh it and it installed ok and restarted
<panix_> unholyskorn, you must install satanic edition is the best
<Cookiekiller> panix_, this wouldn't fix his issues ..
<unholyskorn> I am using Konsole
<aebroschinski> Has anyone else seen an inconsistency reported by ld when trying to run add-apt-repository, or when trying to edit software sources? And if so have you been able to fix it?
<aebroschinski> The exact error is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/425546/
<Cookiekiller> unholyskorn, tty right? I am right, you aren't using X atm?
<Cookiekiller> or is you X in safemode (vesa?)
<unholyskorn> No idea what you are talking about lol
<unholyskorn> kde kubuntu 10
<unholyskorn> lol
<unholyskorn> ?
<Cookiekiller> ok, do you have just a black screen with a command line interface?
<unholyskorn> No, lol hell no
<Cookiekiller> ok :-)
<Cookiekiller> you haven't 3D support atm right? this is the only issue?
<unholyskorn> I guess so, doesn't seem like the ati drivers are working
<unholyskorn> cant get ccc to run either
<unholyskorn> asks for sudo password, i put it in and hit enter and it just goes away
<aebroschinski> ack I just installed 10.4 on a mostly clean harddrive (only my home directory was there)
<Cookiekiller> why aren't you using the driver from the ubuntu repo?
<Cookiekiller> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Ati/fglrx
<Cookiekiller> type in fglrxinfo
<Cookiekiller> to check it :-)
<Cookiekiller> I am nvidia user :-P
<unholyskorn> because i want to use the ati drivers
<Cookiekiller> fglrx is the ati driver :-p
<vadi01> Teknical: you mean clean install did not have this nvidea bug?
<Cookiekiller> just packaged for ubuntu
<unholyskorn> well it dont work
<Cookiekiller> ok than try to follow the howto from ubuntuusers
<Teknical> ugly splash shows after nvidia driver install through kde-jokey
<Teknical> jockey*
<Cookiekiller> oh, damn german howto ..
<unholyskorn> So the drivers ati comes out with dont work?
<Cookiekiller> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Kano> unholyskorn: they work, just the packages are NEWER in the lucid repo
<unholyskorn> ther packages on ati site are not the newest? thats retarded...
<Teknical> vadi, ill investing more after a bit, have to run for a while.. thx
<Teknical> investigate* cant type today
<Kano> ati has 8.723, lucid has a hotfix driver called 8.723.1
<Kano> when you compare both, the ati 10-4 does not write "Series" in the fglrxinfo output
<amgarchIn9> hi, how do I fix bold fonts in konsole in 10.04? Looks ugly, doesnt fit into fixed width.
<unholyskorn> I have ati driver 10-4
<Kano> unholyskorn: i maintain a script to install fglrx automaticalla, therefore i of course tested it
<unholyskorn> maybe i installed the wrong one?
<Kano> well a d-u will automaticially update the driver when installed as deb. but of course not when you used the installer without buildpkg.
<aebroschinski> I fixed it python-apt needed to be reinstalled
<unholyskorn> oh look this pos errored out also
<vbgunz> I dont believe my system even supports OpenGL  in any capacity
<unholyskorn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<unholyskorn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<unholyskorn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (
<unholyskorn> 3 hours just to get a damn video driver to work
<vbgunz> I removed all nvidia drivers and just noticed 2 real cool things short of having my effects disabled. 1 switching to the tty and back to the desktop is seamless. no flickering. 2 for the first time ever, my tty are at my native resolution. thats amazing. so, how do I enabled effects without nvidia?
<unholyskorn> Kano, this thing keeps erroring out code (1)
<Kano> unholyskorn: the eroor must be a bit above
<unholyskorn> huh?
<unholyskorn> I run exactly what it says to run
<cjae> ok someone know why my usb bluetooth logitech mx 5500 doesnt work in lucid
<Cookiekiller> have you switch from analog output to the usb output in the soundmixer? :-)
<Cookiekiller> you can choice in the audio settings menu between options like in and output, there should your logitech headset be selected
<tweakedeh> Hello, I'm new to linux and I can't get Samba to work.
<James147> tweakedeh: what have you tryed?
<Scunizi> Just curious.. any issues using the package managers update from 9.10 to 10.04?
<loki___> I'm running into an issue with 10.04 LTS when running from VMware or VirtualBox my Seriel Keyboard ceases to function, and the virtual keyboard also does not work, is there some sort of work around?
<tweakedeh> Janmes147: I want to share a folder so I installed Samba and the  "System-Config-Samba" and when I go to open samba it does nothing, When I right click the folder and go into properties > share > configure file sharing that also does nothing
<cjae> Cookiekiller: was that directed to me?
<Cookiekiller> ehm, yes :-)
<Cookiekiller> cjae, just for you
<cjae> Cookiekiller: it is a kb and mouse combo not a headset
<James147> tweakedeh: the gui samaba configs are outdated and dont work very well, i think someone is writing some more updated ones.... for now the best way is to use command line
<tweakedeh> James147: Awesome, Thank you =]
<Cookiekiller> cjae, oh :D
<James147> tweakedeh: you can either add the shares to /etc/samba/smb.conf or use "net usershare" to add them (the first requires root for every share, the latter allows users to add shares)
<Cookiekiller> can you connect it using gnome-bluetooth?
<James147> !samba |  tweakedeh
<ubottu> tweakedeh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cookiekiller> scanning for new devices - adding them and trying?
<tweakedeh> James147: even better, Thanks a lot!
<ratdog> hello, how to i show my active programs in the taskbar?
<ratdog> hello, how to i show my active programs in the taskbar?
 * ratdog slaps punto around a bit with a large trout
<ratdog> lol
<ratdog> ratdog is using mIRC 7.01 running in (Wine(Virtual(WindowsNT(Enviroment(Linux(Lucid(Lynx)))))))
<Cookiekiller> xD
<ratdog> anyhow
<Cookiekiller> ratdog, gnome, kde, xfce? :-) and use xchat or something but not mIRC :D
<dominicdinada> Why cant i get my .mov files to play ??? keeps saying i need some codecs and i downloaded them still no dice
<unholyskorn> use vlc?
<Consul_Falx> i have a problem
<dominicdinada> vlc??
<ratdog> Cookiekiller wine is for Linux, an i can run mIRC on wine :)
<Consul_Falx> I get worser and worser graphics, sometimes it even freezes with a very curious visual consequence, but - I cannot reenable composition in KWin ...
<dominicdinada> I was just playing them with the default player before i wiped it for the upgrade
<ratdog> ph33r
<wsjunior> hello, how do i change the default sound card?
<wsjunior> using system settings i was able to prefer the one i want for kde apps
<wsjunior> but what about gtk apps?
<wsjunior> asoundconf is no longer supported
<wsjunior> how am i supossed to do that now?
<das> HOW DO YOU  CHANGE THEME IN LUCID
<das> sry caps
<das> my taskbar looks all weird
<Cookiekiller> das, like you did it in karmic :-P
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else having the ugly boot screen after installing video drivers?
<wsjunior> yes
<wsjunior> i am
<wizkoder> the facebook plasmoid can display all page exept the normal page?
<wsjunior> installed nvidia driver
<wsjunior> and the splash is totally messed up
<Cookiekiller> no just a framebuffer resolution ..
<FeasibilityStudy> I tried the fix posted on the forums, didnt work for me
<wsjunior> so how to solve that?
<dominicdinada> what is the codec pack for totem to play .mov, flv etc files with totem ?
<Cookiekiller> because ati and nvidia drivers can't run there
<wsjunior> FeasibilityStudy: please give me the link so i can test it too
<Cookiekiller> isn't fixable
<wsjunior> damn
<Cookiekiller> and it isn't a bug
<FeasibilityStudy> Cookiekiller: Any way to just turn that ugly splash off then?
<Cookiekiller> the high resolution at the boot screen is just a feature of the free nvidia driver
<wsjunior> appears to be so simple
<FeasibilityStudy> splash=0 or something?
<dominicdinada> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wsjunior> FeasibilityStudy: please give me the link to the forum thread u tried
<vbgunz> If anybody like me was stuck with no effects and trying to use the latest nvidia binary, this solution worked for me perfectly.
<vbgunz> http://dpaste.com/189626/
<FeasibilityStudy> And does anyone know how to configure services?  Ubuntu is really confusing with its mish mash of rc and upstart services
<wsjunior> which one
<gregcoit> I can't seem to find the enable-restricted-drivers section in kubuntu lucid - anyone know where it is?
<wsjunior> oh
<Cookiekiller> no just remove quiet splash in the grub.cfg at the boot folder
<wsjunior> lets see
<FeasibilityStudy> wsjunior: dont have it
<dominicdinada> !dvd gregcoit
<Cookiekiller> then you'll see the good old boot up with kernel messages and service start up etc
<FeasibilityStudy> google for the bug and someone posted it in the bug report
<dominicdinada> !dvd | gregcoit
<ubottu> gregcoit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wsjunior> Cookiekiller: are u sure it isnt fixable?
<gregcoit> dominicdinada: thank you ,but I
<gregcoit> er, I'm referring to restricted drivers, not formats (ie, nvidia)
<Cookiekiller> In my mind
<dominicdinada> oh :/ they are in the repo i believe
<Cookiekiller> to fix it you have to run two drivers, nouveau for booting up and nvidia for running X this isn't makable :-P
<gregcoit> dominicdinada: yes, they are, but prior versions of kubuntu (and the current version of ubuntu) has the ability to "enable restricted drivers"
<dominicdinada> gregcoit:  hmmm maybe thats the problem i am having also
<gregcoit> it was in system settings, but I don't see it.  am i blind?
<FeasibilityStudy> I just followed the tutorial on the forums for restricted formats
<gregcoit> FeasibilityStudy: link please?
<FeasibilityStudy> gregcoit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<gregcoit> FeasibilityStudy: that's restricted formats, not restricted drivers....
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone know how to configure services?  Upstart is confusing as hell
<FeasibilityStudy> gregcoit: to enable restricted drivers, just look in the menu..The option is there..
<Cookiekiller> FeasibilityStudy, runlevel start up?
<FeasibilityStudy> I did it last night on a fresh Kubuntu install
<FeasibilityStudy> Cookiekiller: Yeah.  See, the problem is that sysv-rc doesnt work anymore because some services are now Upstart
<wsjunior> FeasibilityStudy: workaround foun!
<FeasibilityStudy> and Upstart has zero documentation
<gregcoit> FeasibilityStudy: ok, thanks - it used to be in system-settings...
<wsjunior> FeasibilityStudy: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<la_poisse> Hi, I cannot upgrade my ubuntu version : message : the package kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop is not installed (french version). And after that : kubuntu-desktop is marked to be deleted but is a black-listed suppression. (Sry for the pseudo-traduction). What can I do ?
<dominicdinada> !supertux
<maco> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2 (lucid), package size 854 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<ratdog> Information for #supertux
<ratdog> Users = 28 Modes = Welcome
<ratdog> Topic = to the SuperTux IRC chatroom | http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/SuperTux_FAQ | Next meeting Saturday 15:00 UTC
<das>    Cookiekillerin karmicused to right click and do it but its not there
<maco> ratdog: are you a bot?
<ratdog> lol why
<ratdog> are you profiling my nick
<ratdog> >:|
<maco> ratdog: because that automated spew of info was a bit odd
<maco> ratdog: if that's a script, please turn it off
<ratdog> i dont see anything
<maco> ratdog: the bit where you, in under 1 second, spit out 3 lines of info about the #supertux channel?
<ratdog> thats not me
<ratdog> wth
<maco> it came from your nick
<ratdog> wow
<maco> in this channel, 2 minutes ago, immediately after i did "!info supertux"
<bazhang> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2 (lucid), package size 854 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<ratdog> Information for #supertux
<ratdog> Users = 28 Modes = Welcome
<ratdog> Topic = to the SuperTux IRC chatroom | http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/SuperTux_FAQ | Next meeting Saturday 15:00 UTC
<maco> uh huh
<ratdog> info supertux
<maco> ratdog: turn it off
<bazhang> uhm please disable that ratdog
<ratdog> all leave
<ratdog> srry
<FloodBotK3> ratdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> bazhang: they're in #ubuntu too so thatll be fun as soon as someone does an info call there
<bazhang> maco, yep :)
<jonathan__> could somebody help me, please?
<maco> jonathan__: ask your question, and maybe
<jonathan__> i'm about to do de update to the new Lucid version
<jonathan__> i wanna know if i'll be able to use de computer during this process or if i have to leave it work alone
<maco> sure you can
<maco> firefox will at some point want to be unusable (right in the midst of the firefox upgrade)
<jonathan__> it will continue stable during the process, i mean, it wont restart like Windows do?
<maco> itll ask you to reboot but will not force it or automate it
<jonathan__> great!
<jonathan__> thank you!
<maco> as things are upgraded those individual apps may need to be restarted, but really, firefox is the only one i can think of thats ornery about that
<jonathan__> actually i got another doubt...
<jonathan__> i've installed the Ubuntu 9.10 version
<jonathan__> and then i downloaded that kubuntu patch
<jonathan__> so i'm running on KDE now, but i can still choose for Gnome if i want to
<jonathan__> now a message here shows that there is a new kubuntu version available
<maco> thats just because its the kubuntu updater doing the informing
<jonathan__> will update only the KDE or Gnome aswell?
<maco> if you were logged into gnome right now itd say ubuntu
<maco> itll upgrade the entire system, yes
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> thank you again
<maco> no problem :)
<jonathan__> was very helpful
<bobbyyu> I used compiz on my Ubuntu and now when I try to click on "Custom" on
<bobbyyu> appearance, it doesn't seem to stick, meaning when I go
<bobbyyu> back to the menu, it's back to "Normal mode"
<das> HOW DO I CANGE THE THEME IN LUCID?
<das> sry caps
<das> you know like the taskbar
<cuznt> my update is like running through mud.  after 4 hours I am only %55 done at most 23.0 kB/a
<cuznt> my update is like running through mud.  after 4 hours I am only %55 done at most 23.0 kB/s excuse me... some times it is 9000 +/- Bs
<cuznt> i am using the terminal.
<cuznt> nothing else up or down either... i started on 100 something am now @ 233 of 614
<dominicdinada> !phpmyadmin
<dominicdinada> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Barridus> wow, kde netbook is pretty damn cool
<hyb> hi
<FeasibilityStudy> How can i configure which services start at boot?
<Barridus> i have sound in other apps, but none in flash within mozilla (ie: youtube, etc)  anyone know the fix for this?
<OxDeadC0de> hey anyone else have problems upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04? My laptop is locking up when mounting the drives, the last thing it says is ureadhead-other main process failed with status 4 then it freezes
<OxDeadC0de> although it's not really frozen... control+alt+delete starts the reboot process.. it just doesn't go any further.
<NeedleInYourArms> anyone here? i need some help with installing java (first time linux user speaking here)
<cjae> where's xorg
<cjae> anyone using the properitary nvidia driver, do the windows, namely gtk windows still pop up on the wrong screens in twinview
<cjae> would like to not use the properitary driver though but it causes the tv to skip and I cant seem to find xorg.comf
<cjae> conf
<das> could someone tell me how to change themes on licid?
<wllkmbll> How can I access Synaptic through Kubuntu?
<das> wllkmbll: appl/system/ software mngmt
<das> sp lucid
<wllkmbll> das: Thank you, I noticed it is installing multiple dependancies, but it's all gibberish to me. Do you know if it will install GNOME?
<islington> wllkmbll: no
<das> wllkmbll: kubuntu is a derivitive of ubuntu you can choose at login gnome or kde
<wllkmbll> dasdas: system setting > apperance > style > workspace
<das> wllkmbll: kde isjust a diff desktop env
<scriptx> I just upgraded one of my boxes to 10.04, and the slash screen looks like it's in 16bit color.. anyone else experience this? it really looks like crap!!
<wllkmbll> das: system setting > apperance > style > workspace, sorry typed your name twice lol
<wllkmbll> Can someone explain to me how this all works and the difference, or if that's off topic can you tell me where to go to find out?
<das> scriptx: yeah they r still working on graphics unless you rusing proprietary drivers it will look that way
<scriptx> das:  thanks
<scriptx> thought it might have been a frame buffer issue or something
<das> wllkmbll: essentially the are the same thing just preference really
<das> wllkmbll: i use kde becouse its more user freindly to me
<wllkmbll> das: I picked kde because I like the looks better, but there's a lot more stuff out there on ubuntu. I wish there was more kubuntu merchandise, lol
<das> wllkmbll:  ithink kde has more bells and whistles
<das> wllkmbll: no merch kde hassame stuff free software
<wllkmbll> das: do you know how I can get more window effects? Can I use something like compiz in kde?
<das> wllkmbll:  certainly its allready installed by default but you have to install proprietary drivers to use 3d effects
<wllkmbll> das:I bet that will take some technical know-how, right?
<das> wllkmbll: k-menu/system settings/esktop/all effects
<wllkmbll> das: I'm trying to figure out if I can get more effects than that. I like the snow effect and I with there were more like it.
<Landgraf> hi, all!
<das> wllkmbll: k-menu/system/hardware drivers to scan for your graphics card
<wllkmbll> landgraf: Hello!
<islington> wllkmbll: if you want more effects I would suggest installing compiz and switching to it rather than use kwin
<Landgraf> I have disabled add-button at VPN-connection? what do?
<das> wllkmbll:  you can install compizz but it doesnt work well with kde
<das> wllkmbll: yeah you have to install diff destopmnger
<wllkmbll> islington: I think I'll stick with kwin... lol
<das> wllkmbll:  no it works but you need to know how to switch between lol'
<das> wllkmbll: play around with it youll get eventuallylol
<wllkmbll> This is a little off topic, but can either of you recommed some kool features of KDE to play around with?
<islington> wllkmbll: um..kdegames? plasmoids? krunner?
<Landgraf> I have disabled add-button at VPN-connection? what do?
<wllkmbll> islington: I'm a little depressed by the lack of plasmoids. There aren't very many to choose from that I've found
<islington> wllkmbll: did you click the add new plasmoids button?
<ForgeAus> hmmm intersting Hardy's on here! lol
<das> wllkmbll: alien arena cube2 savage2
<wllkmbll> No, how do I do that?
<islington> wllkmbll: click the cashew (thing in the corner, hit add widgets, hit get new widgets button
<reza> congrats on a beautiful release
<reza> can anyone answer some basic questions about powerdevil?
<olskolirc> how in the world do I get back to a normal desktop on Lucid?  I have all these system icons on my desktop with a search bar - i don't want that and i can't right click my desktop to put it back nothing happens
<reza> did the installation go smoothly?
<reza> olskolirc: did the installation go smoothly?
<olskolirc> yes reza it was an upgrade from karamik
<reza> is a clean install out of the question?
<olskolirc> its back to normal now i had to fuss with it
<olskolirc> thanks
<reza> ok
<olskolirc> absolutely out of the question lol
<reza> haha, do you know anything about the power management in lucid?
<wllkmbll> Is there a way to reset my desktop pannels to their default?
<wllkmbll> Nvm, I fixed my problem
<Lewiis> whenever i turn of my computer I see a "Checking Battery State" message, is there anyway to remove this check since my computer doesn't have a battery?
<Lewiis> (ie it's a PC)
<EvaZq> how can chek if my video car was propetly detected ?
<EvaZq> card*
<dolomite> EvaZq: do you want to check if the hardware is detected or the correct driver is installed?
<EvaZq> hadware detection
<dolomite> lspci
<EvaZq> thanks
<dolomite> Lewiis: I get the same line and it seems unnecessary; but I don't feel like it hangs on that or anything
<Lewiis> dolomite: no, it doesn't seem to hang for me either, i just thought it might cut startup and shutdown time a little
<dolomite> I don't know how to PM you (how?). I can only imagine it's powerdevil controlling that process
<Lewiis> dolomite:  I have PM'd you instructions on how to PM, did you get it?
<dolomite> yes I did
<dolomite> Lewiis: if I start my message with your name, does the message stand out to you?
<dolomite> let me rephrase: when you address me in your message, it's highlighted in my IRC program.
<progre55> hi people! I installed konversation from kde on my ubuntu, and it installed a bunch of kde packages (around 200+ Mb). is it possible to remove it together with all those kde-based packages? when I try to remove konversation, it just wants to remove libindicate-qt0, konversation. Suggestions, please?
<Lewiis> i think there's an autoremove switch
<Lewiis> let me just check progre55
<progre55> Lewiis: thanks man, appreciate
<Lewiis> sudo apt-get autoremove should remove all packages with no dependencies... i am led to believe
<dolomite> correct
<dolomite> progre55: first do sudo apt-get remove konversation. then do sudo apt-get autoremove
<progre55> yes but it's only removing one package other than konversation, libindicate-qt0
<dolomite> so you've already removed konversation?
<progre55> is there some kind of central package that I could remove, which in turn would remove the rest of the kde packages by autoremove?
<progre55> yeah, I've removed it..
<dolomite> and when you run autoremove, it only removes libindicate?
<progre55> and it said "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libindicate-qt0"
<dolomite> if apt decides the other packages are being used then they are.
<dolomite> you don't want to go around removing packages willy-nilly
<progre55> well actually now, when booting, I can choose whether I want to log into gnome or kde =)
<progre55> maybe that's why the system thinks kde is being used
<dolomite> yeah, there you go
<progre55> so is there a sort of a meta-package?
<dolomite> I can't answer that with certainty; I don't want to break your system.
<progre55> maybe smth like "kdebase-runtime"?
<progre55> which by removal would drag all the rest with itself..
<progre55> well, apparently in this case not all, but most.. 19 packages worth 82.1 Mb =)
<dolomite> open up your package manager and do a search for kde
<dolomite> if there is a meta-package, it'll be something like kde-desktop
<progre55> oh, sec
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop
<pepee> kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> :)
<pepee> hi people :D
<dolomite> hah, about time!
<progre55> lol
<progre55> no, I dont have that installed apparently
<pepee> I wanna use another DE...
<pepee> KDE eats memory
<pepee> what if I install lubuntu/xubuntu, and leave kde installed? will it cause problems?
<progre55> well, I guess I'll leave it as it is.. I might log into kde one day =)
<dolomite> pepee: lubuntu/xubuntu are entirely different distributions
<dolomite> (in the sense that you'll just end up installing them and lose kde)
<bazhang> pepee, no problems, install lubuntu-desktop package and switch to it in login window
<pepee> dolomite, don't think so, kdm will manage them
<progre55> oh actually, I'm sure I'll install k3b, so it would anyways install most of the kde packages..
<bazhang> pepee, you wont lose anything and can go back to kde when you wish
<pepee> I don't wanna remove KDE, I'll just install another DE and "test" them
<progre55> oh, this is what I got from the ubuntu channel: "If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a terminal"
<dolomite> why are you telling us kubuntuers?
<progre55> oops =)
<dolomite> bazhang: can you help me understand powerdevil?
<pepee> well, I'll try installing
<progre55> well, I've got nothing against kubuntu.. actually used to use it myself
<pepee> aptitude didn't find incompatibilities...
<powerinside> Will an ubuntu alternate CD work for upgrading a kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<progre55> but having 2 systems.. cant affort that with my hard disk capasity )
<pepee> powerinside, yep
<bazhang> dolomite, what is powerdevil, may I ask
<pepee> powerinside, there's an app in the cd for upgrading from it
<dolomite> bazhang, I'm led to believe that it's the kde power management tool; replaced my beloved kpowersave
<pepee> powerinside, just mount the cd image and run /cdrom/cdromupgrade or something like that
<Lewiis> I've just upgraded yo 10.04 and my menu's now scroll up poorly, they kind of jump up jaggedly, i have 195 nvidia drivers installed, their performance just seems worse.  Any ideas?
<pepee> Lewiis, try reinstalling the driver
<pepee> Lewiis, are you sure the module/driver is running?
<pepee> Lewiis, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Lewiis> it returns a line
<thomas__> anyone else having problems with nvidia server settings after the distro update?
<pepee> Lewiis, paste it here
<Lewiis> nvidia 10799466 38
<dolomite> thomas__, do you mean, nvidia-settings?
<scriptx> any known issues compiling vmware modules in ubuntu 10.04 (kernel 2.6.32-21-generic)?
<bazhang> thomas__, sure, need to boot in lower resolution then use hardware drivers? such as that?
<thomas__> ive installed hardware drivers
<thomas__> its just when i go to change digital vibrance its just closes now?
<pepee> Lewiis, ok, it's running, but I suppose it had to return more than 1 line
<pepee> Lewiis, try reconfiguring the driver package or reinstalling it
<powerinside_> sorry my net dropped out, repeating question : I have xubuntu 9.10 on another system too... so a 10.04 ubuntu alternate cd can also upgrade that?
<Lewiis> is there an easy way to reinstall it without killing my X server and stuff?
<cockaine> what do i use to unzip?
<cockaine> winrar?
<pepee> Lewiis, no
<pepee> cockaine, apt-cache search unzip
<pepee> cockaine, or use ark
<dolomite> thomas__, try running nvidia-settings from a terminal. when it crashes, you should see an error output
<Lewiis> thanks pepee
<pepee> there's a package for rar files too
<pepee> Lewiis, np
<cockaine> pepee:  but this file has a rar ext
<pepee> cockaine, aptitude install unrar
<cockaine> kk
<thomas__> dolomite: http://pastebin.com/91f9Lgxj
<EvaZq> hello
<dolomite> thomas__: definitely looks like a programming bug. take the necessary steps to make a report of it on bugs.launchpad.net
<EvaZq> i want to know wich vide driver i'm using
<EvaZq> i'm running kubuntu 10.04
<pepee> EvaZq, run lspci | pastebinit
<dolomite> whoa, pastebinit, didn't even know that existed
<EvaZq> pastebinit is not installed
<EvaZq> should i install it ?
<pepee> yep
<EvaZq> ok
<pepee> dolomite, very useful
<robert__> hey everyone, i just upgraded to 10.04 and kopete instant messenger isn't working
<pepee> didn't know about it too, had a problem and someone told me to use it
<EvaZq> done
<robert__> can someone help?
<EvaZq> it giveme a link
<EvaZq> what next?
<robert__> upgraded to 10.04 kopete aint working
<pepee> EvaZq, gimme the link
<EvaZq> http://pastebin.com/q8MspTWC
<dolomite> robert__: try reinstalling
<dolomite> (kopete)
<robert__> how should I go about that?
<pepee> EvaZq, Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<dolomite> robert__: sudo apt-get remove kopete
<EvaZq> i see
<robert__> word
<EvaZq> tnkx
<pepee> EvaZq, lsmod | egrep -i "i..5"
<dolomite> robert__: then, sudo apt-get install kopete
<robert__> alright i'll try it
<robert__> thanks man
<dolomite> yeah, report back
<pepee> EvaZq, should return somthing like i915, or i945
<EvaZq> yes it does
<pepee> well, that's the driver
<EvaZq> tnkx really helpful
<pepee> np
<EvaZq> kubuntu 9.10 had videocard integration right?
<EvaZq> i mean like windows vista or seven
<robert__> It worked!!!!
<robert__> thanks alot dolemite
<pepee> EvaZq, yeah
<dolomite> robert__: np, glad it worked; keep this in mind as a common solution. since you've upgraded, somethings might need to be reinstalled
<pepee> EvaZq, all versions have had integrated drivers
<robert__> duly noted
<progre55> lol
<robert__> I'll remember those sudos
<EvaZq> yes but this is the first time that i had issues with the drivers
<progre55> you guys remember I wanted to remove a couple of kde packages? :)
<EvaZq> i mean i use ubuntu since 7.X
<pepee> EvaZq, what problems?
<dolomite> progre55: yes
<progre55> haha, I ended up installing kubuntu-desktop :)
<EvaZq> i have a glitch on my screen
<progre55> and damn, it's sooo much prettier than ubuntu..
<EvaZq> there is a video on youtube that shows the problem
<EvaZq> do you want te link ?
<pepee> ok
<dolomite> progre55: after all that complaining? :) it's beautiful huh?
<pepee> EvaZq, yes
<progre55> dolomite: I was not complaining =) I just had it partially, and wasnt even able to log in. and had never logged in
<EvaZq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSPS7y6MCXc
<progre55> dolomite: and wanted to see the look and feel now, and installed kubuntu-desktop, and it's awesome!
<dolomite> progre55: so how about a clean install of kubuntu? join our side
<EvaZq> i have the same problem not the scan lines the glitch
<progre55> I used to use kde like 2-3 years ago
<progre55> dolomite: well, I'll have ubuntu+kubuntu for now =) but for sure, will be logging into kde :P
<EvaZq> can i install kde an gnome at the same time ?
<progre55> EvaZq: that's what I've just done :) sure you can
<robert__> for a bit of ubuntu humor, one time I went to my terminal and just for laughs I typed "sudo apt-get install my balls" and it told me I had to do it manually LAWL
<dolomite> progre55: yeah, I was kidding. there's no need to get rid of ubuntu. KDE4.4 is really great.
<progre55> robert__: lmao :D
<EvaZq> lol
<pepee> EvaZq, you have to tell your problem to the driver maintainers
<progre55> dolomite: but not really sure what to do with that "desktop folder" :)
<dolomite> robert__: glad you are learning your command line stuff
<EvaZq> wich is ?
<EvaZq> intel ? :S
<pepee> EvaZq, I know one of them: /msg Sarvatt
<EvaZq> i am new at irc stuff
<EvaZq> so i just do that ?
<dolomite> progre55: I don't ever use mine
<robert__> thanks man, since i left windows i've been very happy with linux, and I think I've learned quite a bit about computers since then. This truly is the people's OS.
<pepee> EvaZq, no, the maintainers of the ubuntu package
<pepee> EvaZq, yep, msg him
<EvaZq> yes i know but the /msg is an irc
<EvaZq> command isn't it ?
<pepee> yes
<EvaZq> so i type that and then the issue ?
<EvaZq> sorry really new :S
<pepee> Sarvatt is his nickname
<pepee> EvaZq, did you upgrade to lucid?
<progre55> damn, I'm loving it =)
<EvaZq> hummm
<EvaZq> no
<EvaZq> i downladed a complete vercion
<progre55> dolomite: btw, where do I pin my stuff? only into my "favorites" under kmenu?
<EvaZq> actually the beta
<EvaZq> in the beta version that happens a lot
<pepee> EvaZq, karmic?
<EvaZq> in the LTS it happens less
<EvaZq> lucid
<dolomite> progre55: you mean application links and folders? there's a widget for that stuff
<EvaZq> apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<EvaZq> that's what you did ?
<dolomite> progre55: I only have my conky and the moon phase widget on my desktop
<progre55> dolomite: is it the "desktop-folder" stuff?
<pepee> EvaZq, lucid was released yesterday
<EvaZq> yes
<progre55> dolomite: if you could please guide me on how to install that moon phase widget? :)
<pepee> EvaZq, try doing an update
<EvaZq> i downloaded yesterday
<EvaZq> and installed today
<dolomite> progre55: click that icon in the upper right corner and add a widget called folder view then configure it for ~/Desktop
<pepee> ahh ok
<dolomite> progre55: the moon phase widget is called luna
<pepee> EvaZq, well, talk with Sarvatt
<EvaZq> but before that i was ussing the beta relase
<EvaZq> and that glitch happens a lot
<EvaZq> i' had another computer with ubuntu and gnome
<EvaZq> if i install kde-desktop
<EvaZq> i can switch betwen desktops ?
<EvaZq> or i can not ?
<dolomite> EvaZq: install kubuntu-desktop
<dolomite> EvaZq: then you'll be able to switch between gnome and kde at the login screen
<EvaZq> perfect i will do it
<EvaZq> what about the aplications ?
<progre55> EvaZq: you're gonna love it =)
<EvaZq> they still ?
<pepee> EvaZq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555350
<progre55> EvaZq: yeah you dont lose any of your apps
<progre55> dolomite: what's the luna widget for btw?
<dolomite> that's the moon phase
<EvaZq> peppe tnkx
<pepee> EvaZq, post a link to the video in the bug report
<EvaZq> so
<dolomite> progre55: did you add the widgets?
<EvaZq> ok then i will sign in
<progre55> dolomite: yeah
<pepee> EvaZq, do you speak spanish?
<EvaZq> si
<EvaZq> casi no hablo ingles
<pepee> EvaZq, puedo mandarte un mensaje privado?
<EvaZq>  si
<dolomite> progre55: I'm leaving my computer now; have fun with kde!
<progre55> dolomite: thanks man, appreciate all the help =)
<powerinside> how big are the upgrades to 10.04 from 9.10 roughly around for ,say kubuntu?
<Zombie__> hi
<Zombie__> :)
<Ukyoi> 不知这个irc频道有中国人否……
<Zombie__> Please write English
<Ukyoi> Sorry, I just wonder if there is any Chinese.
<Ukyoi> I'm not good at English.
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ukyoi> Yeah.
<EvaZq> see you
<bazhang>   /join #ubuntu-cn
<Ukyoi> Oh, thanks.
<Zombie__> hmmmm
<noor> hello , i installed kubuntu desk top on mu ubuntu but i fell its slow
<noor> how could i make it work faster
<Ukyoi> You may try to turn off the graphic effects.
<Ukyoi> Alt+Shift+F12
<noor> yes its faster now thank you
<Ukyoi> Don't mention it. The effects of KDE is slower than Gnome.
<noor> mmm
<noor> i installed xampp before and removed it
<noor> now i try to install it again
<noor> it gives me error
<bazhang> xampp is not supported.
<bazhang> try lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > noor
<ubottu> noor, please see my private message
<Zombie_> I'm having trouble to log out
<powerinside> @Ukyoi , try changing the composting type to OpenGL.. it might be in xrender mode which is usually slower. OpenGL will be fast if you got a moderately good card
<Zombie_> I was using Karmic then yesterday I've upgraded to Lucid
<Zombie_> now when I want to log out the screen went black
<Zombie_> any solution?
<Ukyoi> I'm using OpenGL now. But my PC is old.
<noor> bazhang : is it easy to use like xampp the propleme im new to linux and already using xammp on windows so im afraid i cant fiend it easy for me
<powerinside> Ok in that case dont even think about composting effects
<Ukyoi> I'll leave. Cya.
<progre55> hey guys, why isn't my amarok playing any music?
<EvaZq> do you have the codecs ?
<progre55> hmm.. I'm not really sure )
<progre55> well I used to play music on gnome..
<progre55> and just installed kubuntu-desktop over it
<EvaZq> ooooh
<progre55> btw, did you install it?
<EvaZq> still downloading
<EvaZq> 83 %
<progre55> huh? downloading..
<progre55> wow, it's been like half an hour now
<ForgeAus> sory progre55 I come in late in the convo what did you have before you apt-got kubuntu-desktop :)
<noor> why i cant use su with ubuntu it dont accept my password
<EvaZq> yes really poor internet conection
<progre55> ForgeAus: ubuntu, gnome
<noor> how could i put password for root
<ForgeAus> IC... yeah well pretty much has to be either ubuntu, xubuntu or a derivative anyway...
<EvaZq> noor sudo passwrd
<progre55> ForgeAus: now I just can switch between gnome and kde while logging in =)
<progre55> noor: that's a really bad idea actually
<noor> sudo: passwrd: command not found
<progre55> passwd
<progre55> noor: but I wouldnt suggest that..
<EvaZq> sorry
<noor> why
<EvaZq> it0s passwd
<EvaZq> why not
<EvaZq> ?
<EvaZq> jajajaaja
<progre55> noor: cause it's a bad idea activating password for root
<noor> so whin i want to use root acess what shal i do
<progre55> just have it for your user
<guest> progre55:  Did you try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<EvaZq> it's a bad idea when you talk about security
<progre55> and have the user in the sudoers
<progre55> guest: oh, not really, let me try it
<EvaZq> you should put
<EvaZq> sudo
<EvaZq> before your command
<progre55> noor: sudo mycommandhere
<noor> ok thank you
<progre55> noor: or you can "sudo bash" first
<progre55> noor: then you would be running all your commands under root
<progre55> noor: but sudo bashing is also bad, cause you might forget that you are a super user..
<EvaZq> sudo bash is not the same thing that su ?
<progre55> noor: so better just put "sudo" every time before your commands
<noor> ok i will
<progre55> yeah it's the same
<noor> the most important is to setup my apps :)
<EvaZq> ok
<noor> no propleme write sudo everytme
<progre55> oh btw, I'm kinda new to kde.. what the hack is plasma-desktop and why is it eating my cpu? )
<guest> I figured, but worth a try
<Ender2070> its your desktop
<EvaZq> lol
<progre55> hmm
<EvaZq> those are the destkop effects right ?
<progre55> I guess I have too many widgets then =)
<Ender2070> maybe in kubuntu
<kubuntukrazy> howdy.  i just did the upgrade to 10.04 on my main PC and it seemed to go ok, until i tried to login.  i enter my password, hit enter, and it starts to show the loading screen but BOOM... kicks me back to the login prompt.
<Ender2070> lol
<kubuntukrazy> what's up with that?
<Ender2070> old xorg
<progre55> reconfigure your xorg
<progre55> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ender2070> the version is old
<Ender2070> the new xorg works fine with desktop effects, but kubuntu doesnt have it
<progre55> hmm.. I have pulseaudio running on kubuntu =)
<Ender2070> pulseaudio is ftw
<EvaZq> wo wo wo wo wo
<EvaZq> kdm configuration
<EvaZq> gdm or kdm ?
<progre55> huh?
<progre55> oh  you mean the default one
<progre55> I chose gdm =)
<Ender2070> kdm is better
<EvaZq> kdm is better ?
<progre55> aha, go to the #ubuntu channel, they'll say gdm is better )
<EvaZq> lol
<EvaZq> jajjajjaa
<progre55> damn, amarok still not working..
<Barridus> hmm, can anyone tell me where the main menu editor is now?  haven't used kde in a whiiiiiiiiiiiiile
<Ender2070> yeah but the noobs in #ubuntu use gnome too
<EvaZq> use
<progre55> oh now I see why.. it says "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC6262 Analog) does not work"
<EvaZq> songbird
<progre55> but it does.. when I test it from the settings..
<progre55> huh
<progre55> hooray pulseaudio =)
<progre55> set it as default on the very top, now playing =)
<progre55> omg, it's freaking 7.34am here, and I havent slept yet!
<EvaZq> woooo
<EvaZq> where are you from progre?
<progre55> not progre, it's supposed to be read as progress :)
<progre55> from Sweden
<EvaZq> i see and sorry
<progre55> np =)
<progre55> yesterday went to bed at 9am
<EvaZq> it's 11:36 here
<progre55> well, I'll go have breakfast and then off to bed =)
<progre55> am?
<EvaZq> pm
<progre55> where's that?
<progre55> LA or smth?
<EvaZq> hahaha i wish
<progre55> =)
<EvaZq> i'm from mexico
<progre55> ah, I see =)
<EvaZq> yes i live in the hell
<progre55> come on, mexico is not that bad
<progre55> you just havent been to real hell :)
<EvaZq> actually
<EvaZq> i workd
<EvaZq> on something like
<EvaZq> damm i forgot the word
<EvaZq> peace group
<maple1> flash 10.0.41.2 in firefox won't render videos on fucktube.com
<maple1> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<progre55> peace corpse? )
<EvaZq> yes
<EvaZq> corpse
<EvaZq> taht works only in mexico
<progre55> maple1: let me guess, 64bit?
<Barridus> hmm, can anyone tell me where the main menu editor is now?
<maple1> I have the x86 version installed
<maple1> I haven't baited in 5 days and I can't take this
<EvaZq> well i keep GDM
<EvaZq> i was tunning my guitar and i complety forget about the installation
<progre55> lol
<maple1> what amp sim sw you use?
<progre55>  where's the "media" button in kubuntu?? I mean, a keyboard button
<EvaZq> progress
<progre55> to use with amarok
<progre55> EvaZq: yep?
<maple1> a recommendation. get a cracked version of revalver MKII/III VST and load only the cabinet speaker module, and then run your cracked version of guitar rig 4/amplitube 3 VST through that. disable any and all cabs in guitar rig/amplitube and within revalver (should be last in the chain) load a guitarhack impules (they're the best on the web)
<EvaZq> is there a desktop wall effect in kde ?
<maple1> impulse*
<progre55> EvaZq: you asking me? I just installed it =)
<cockaine> ahhhhhhhhh
<cockaine> installation fail!!
<EvaZq> yess
<cockaine> :'(
<EvaZq> jajjajajaa
<progre55> EvaZq: and dont even know where the amarok shortcuts are..
<cockaine> mine stops at "preparing memtest86+" wtf....
<EvaZq> nope
<EvaZq> jajaja
<EvaZq> i use songbird
<maple1> or you can enjoy your NES quality distortion
<cockaine> anyone else here has the same issue?
<maple1> lest you not take my advice
<EvaZq> wich issue ?
<EvaZq> the installation finished
<cockaine> my installation/update stops at preparing memtest86+
<progre55> btw, anyone using a sony-vaio laptop here? the brightness control functions (fn + f5/f6) dont work after upgrading to lucid. any solutions?
<progre55> vaio vgn-nw21sf
<progre55> if it helps, of course)
<Barridus> how can i remove duplicates from my launcher main menu
<EvaZq> progress
<progre55> Barridus: right-click and remove?
<progre55> EvaZq: m?
<progre55> EvaZq: how did it go? )
<EvaZq> bad
<EvaZq> jajaaja
<EvaZq> pretty slow
<progre55> what do you mean, slow?
<progre55> the installation process or the OS?
<EvaZq> slow really slow
<EvaZq> te OS
<Barridus> progre55, i guess that doesn't work in the netbook version.  i seem to remember some sort of editor in kde
<EvaZq> the OS
<progre55> oh
<progre55> Barridus: oh, not sure then..
<EvaZq> the new itnterfase is great
<EvaZq> (Y)
<Barridus> ok thanks anyways progre55
<progre55> Barridus: I'm pretty new to kubuntu.. like 2 hours old so far =)
<Barridus> hehe, i'm like a born again newbie myself, gave up on kde a while back but it's great again
<cockaine> grr
<cockaine> im gonna kill the update
<cockaine> :'(
<cockaine> im pissed off!
<EvaZq> what's wrong with the update ?
<wrr_> wrr@laptop:~$ ifconfig
<wrr_> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 00:1d:72:1a:dc:e8
<wrr_>           inet6 地址: fe80::21d:72ff:fe1a:dce8/64 Scope:Link
<wrr_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1
<wrr_>           接收数据包:41 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0
<FloodBotK3> wrr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cockaine> EvaZq:  it stops!
<Barridus> progre55, got the answer in another channel if you want it, kmenuedit
<cockaine> EvaZq:  --->  <cockaine> my installation/update stops at preparing memtest86+
<Barridus> how meta, i had to create a shortcut to kmenuedit via kmenuedit
 * Barridus looks at a picture of himself holding a picture of himself etc
<cockaine> oh good, not it repeats "found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<cockaine> ffs!!
<maple1> I'm such a horny girl
<maple1> anyone wanna cuddle with me?
<progre55> Barridus: oh, cool =)
<EvaZq> what what
<EvaZq> jjajaajaj
 * progre55 cuddles maple1
<vadi01> cockaine: use the alternate cd then
<rohan> how do i upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 10.04?
<maple1> I'm  700lbs. but my personality is anorexic
<maple1> I promise
<EvaZq> lol
<progre55> rohan: you cant.. need to do it step by step..
<progre55> rohan: 8.10, 9.04, 9.10 and only then 10.04
<EvaZq> progress i think that i'm going to still with gnome
<maple1> is KDE still worse than vista/
<maple1> ?
<progre55> EvaZq: why? kde too slow? )
<EvaZq> yes
<progre55> maple1: much better
<vadi01> kde rocks
<EvaZq> much better
<EvaZq> but
<vadi01> \o/
<maple1> I don't remember KDE ever being efficient
<EvaZq> i don0t know what happen
<maple1> except in the early days
<maple1> like late 90s-2001
<progre55> EvaZq: throw out your comp and buy a more powerful one =)
<maple1> when it would be fast on a pentium pro
<EvaZq> lol
<cockaine> KDE isnt slow
<rohan> progre55: oops.. i thought since ubuntu can be upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, kubuntu can too
<cockaine> liez!
<EvaZq> my next computer it's goiing to be a macbook pro
<progre55> rohan: huh? ubuntu can? didnt know that..
<progre55> rohan: well then if ubuntu can, then I'm sure kubuntu can, too )
<maple1> gnome is fast but its so uninspiring
<maple1> it's the windows 3.1 of linux GUIs
<EvaZq> @maple1 i agree
<rohan> progre55: yes, that's what is strange -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades -- have a look at the kubuntu section
<progre55> rohan: oh yeah, cause 8.04 is LTS
<progre55> rohan: but you wouldnt be able to upgrate from 8.10 to 10.04 directly
<progre55> my bad, forgot it was LTS )
<EvaZq> what LTS means ?
<progre55> long term support
<EvaZq> ooooooooooooo
<EvaZq> tnkx
<rohan> progre55: right
<progre55> rohan: "Please note: upgrades from Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) are not supported, a fresh install is needed."
<progre55> rohan: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<progre55> rohan: so just fresh-install =)
<rohan> wow how did i miss that! thanks, progre55
<progre55> I had karmic, but still fresh installed to lucid =)
<progre55> rohan: google is powerful :P
<EvaZq> are you using open gl ?
<progre55> oh btw, people
<wrr_> network management has been disabled,how to restart
<wrr_> help,please
<eteroul> Is there anyone who can help me over reading of pdf files using Apache PDFBOX?
<progre55> when booting, my splash-screen is really bad quality, like 480x600 or smth.. and it looks so bad. any ways to improve it??
<progre55> wrr_: I know on ubuntu you alt+f2 and run "nm-applet". mb the same here..
<progre55> wrr_: I'm kinda new to kubuntu, so cant be sure =)
<wrr_> thank you,i'll try
<eteroul> progre55, yes , you can use splash screen of your choice by modifying in boot file.
<progre55> oh wait, alt+f2 is search )
<EvaZq> progress you are a guruuu jajaajaja
<progre55> wrr_: you could run it on terminal "nm-applet &"
<EvaZq> leaving to gnome again
<progre55> EvaZq: luck )
<wrr_> thank you
<cockaine> hmm
<progre55> eteroul: how? where?
<cockaine> im afraid to cancel the update D:
<rohan> no, on kubuntu you add the network manager plasmoid to the panel
<progre55> oh =)
<eteroul> First, go to /boot/grub folder.
<progre55> wrr_: ^^
<EvaZq> well
<EvaZq>  i have to admit
<eteroul> And then open grub.cfg
<EvaZq> that KDE looks muuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better
<EvaZq> than gnome
<EvaZq> but i need the performas of gnome
<EvaZq> U_U
<progre55> eteroul: done that )
<progre55> EvaZq: +1
<EvaZq> wa ?
<eteroul> progre55 what changes have you made in the file?
<progre55> EvaZq: meaning, I agree )
<progre55> eteroul: nothing yet.. just going through
<progre55> eteroul: but are you sure it's the right place for configing the splash screen, not the grub menu?
<cockaine> X.X
<cockaine> i killed the desktop! how do i put it back on?
<progre55> which desktop?
<cockaine> the desktop bar
<eteroul> progre55: I think with most probability.
<progre55> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<cockaine> hm
<progre55> oh, not sure about the desktop bar then
<EvaZq> on KDE or gnome ?
<cockaine> KDE
<EvaZq> no sorry :S
<EvaZq> can help you then
<EvaZq> this is wrooong
<cockaine> :/
<EvaZq> evering keeps the fonts of kde but now i am on gnome
<cockaine> im gona reboot the whole thing xD
<EvaZq> me too
<eteroul> Hello, anybody there who can help me with Apache PDFBOX?
<maco> maple1: that "horny girl" bit was completely inappropriate for this channel
<EvaZq> progress
<EvaZq> progre55
<progre55> m?
<progre55> EvaZq: yeah?
<EvaZq> i can't remove
<EvaZq> kde
<EvaZq> O_O
<EvaZq> it changes my gnome configuration :S
<EvaZq> my fonts
<EvaZq> and a lot of styles
<progre55> hmm
<progre55> how did you try to remove it?
<EvaZq> apt-get autore
<EvaZq> autoremove
<progre55> just autoremove?
<EvaZq> yes :S
<progre55> EvaZq: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a terminal
<EvaZq> tnkx (Y)
<progre55> np
<EvaZq> i'm just a noob U_U
<progre55> so am I, actually =)
<progre55> huh, wtf. I click ctrl+shift+t on kterminal, and it splits my screen into 2, then 3. how do I change it back? )
<progre55> just wanted to open a new tab..
<EvaZq> hummm
<EvaZq> still
<EvaZq> :S
<EvaZq> there is nothing like reinstall ´'?
<EvaZq> for ubuntu-desktop ?
<progre55> hmm.. donno
<progre55> what if you just change the fonts and stuff?
<EvaZq> i did it
<EvaZq> but they still :S
<zoiss> hey guys. did anyone experience the message indicator symbol to be misaligned? mine is not centered. neither horizontaly nor vertically :]
<ForgeAus> wow thats interesting I never knew Debian predated redhat
<ForgeAus> it doesn't suprise me that slackware predated both of them tho lol
<EvaZq> progre55 thanks for all your help
<EvaZq> (Y)
<progre55> EvaZq: did it work?
<progre55> what was the name of that application for mac-like menu icons?
<ForgeAus> hehe... baghira had mac theming but KDE4 I don't think has baghira ...
<EvaZq> nope
<EvaZq> it didn't
<ForgeAus> nless someone else picks up the project It sounded like the guy who made it wasn't going to either...
<EvaZq> but doesn't matter
<EvaZq> i will make a clean install again
<ForgeAus> firefox has a nice Crystal Qute theme but I dunno what app does mac-like menu icons... it could just be an icon theme you might find on kde-look.org I'm not sure
<progre55> ForgeAus: docky, apparently )
<ForgeAus> docky? ... ohh kay I'll have a look
<progre55> EvaZq: sorry to hear that, man
<progre55> well arright, I'm off to bed now..
<progre55> 9am! 0_o
<progre55> take care people
<progre55> EvaZq: good luck dude =)
<ForgeAus> AVN would have made a nice Dock for Kubuntu had it not gone so Gnome-based
<ForgeAus> oops AWN
<ForgeAus> (Avant Window Navagator) or something like that, from memory...
<progre55> hey people, still, the wallpaper that is shown after the grub menu, before the login screen is really bad quality (low resolution). Any fixes, please?
<vadi01> guys am going to install kubuntu 10.0.4 now. hope no serious hitches are there or should i just stick to 9.04?
<SilverCode> progre55: what video driver you using?
<colorsoundboy> how can i make akonadi working it is really bad stuff :| I can't get into addressbook :|
<progre55> SilverCode: ATI radeon
<progre55> 4500 Series
<SilverCode> colorsoundboy: good luck, I've been struggling with akonadi since KDE4.4 was released ... good luck :)
<SilverCode> progre55: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/551290
<SilverCode> progre55: that is logged for nvidia binary driver + kubuntu, but it may be the same thing you have
<colorsoundboy> so better disable the akonadi software ?
<progre55> SilverCode: aha, thanks
<SilverCode> colorsoundboy: I don't think you can if you plan on using Kontact
<SilverCode> colorsoundboy: or much of KDE for that matter
<colorsoundboy> pffff why they put them into this then if it is not working :)
<SilverCode> colorsoundboy: *shrug* it is the KDE guys. KDE4.4 uses akonadi for all contact, calendar etc type things
<SilverCode> colorsoundboy: despite it being very broken
<colorsoundboy> yes it is restart the server which is helping a bit
<vadi01> damn seems nvidia is going to be  problem with kubuntu
<vadi01> they say its fixed but from the compaints i see seems its not
<madura> vadi01: same with ati
<madura> desktop fps drops to 49 with open drivers :S
<justus> hi
<madura> justus: hi
<justus> I'm really starting to freak out now, I try to use multiple monitors here, but even now after it finally kind of works, the second screen is just black and I can't do anything on it
<justus> I allready did a little research and found exactly nothing that was both helpful and understandable
<madura> justus: ati or nvidia?
<justus> nvidia
<justus> this here: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8756/README/appendix-p.html
<justus> seems to be not for me, because I want the screens to operate as one
<madura> i dont know much about dual head tho try reading the docs at ubuntu site
<justus> I want to be able to drag windows from one to the other
<madura> the new xorg is not supported by the old video drivers
<SilverCode> justus: I had the same problem
<madura> you'd need some driver that is made on atleast this april
<justus> I allready have the most current nvidia driver installed
<madura> brb
<justus> SilverCode: and how did you solve it?
<SilverCode> justus: I used the nvidia drivers from the repos, and then set it up with nvidia-settings which left me with 2 working monitors, but the 1 desktop wasn't "there". I could move windows to it, but I couldn't click on it or anything
<SilverCode> justus: it was just a black screen
<justus> exactly what I have now
<SilverCode> justus: I ended up hang merging my old xorg.conf with the new one that nvidia-xconfig created
<justus> well, minus the window moving part
<SilverCode> *hang=hand
<SilverCode> justus: and then after a restart, it worked
<justus> basically that means: handwrite your xorg.conf
<pensacola> hey
<pensacola> is there a default ipod manager for kubuntu?
<xaviez> hi there
<SilverCode> justus: http://pastebin.com/H2nDX9F8
<xaviez> i installed 10.4 yesterday and accidently removed the clock on the lower right on the screen, how can i get it back ?
<SilverCode> justus: take a look at that, the important parts are the ServerFlags/Xinerama, and Screen/Twinview+metamodes
<justus> ok, thank you SilverCode
<SilverCode> justus: if you don't already have a decent looking xorg.conf, then run nvidia-xconfig to generate one
<SilverCode> justus: after that, restart the XServer, and if things go according to plan, it shoudl work correctly (it did for me anyway)
<SilverCode> justus: just for the metamodes line, DFP-0 is my laptop LCD, and DFP-1 is my attached screen
<SilverCode> justus: by "attached" I mean attached with DVI cable, not attached to the laptop :)
<justus> kind of what I thought ;)
<SilverCode> justus: anyway, DFP-1 is on the right of the laptop, which is what the +1440+0 is for
<SilverCode> justus: 'cause my laptop horizantal res is 1440
<SilverCode> justus: so you will need to adjust the numbers accordingly
<justus> yup, and if I get it running there's gonna be a hell of a complaint towards whoever is responsible for this mess ;) if not I'll use tactical nukes :D
<justus> you could call the process slightly unintuitive ^^
<SilverCode> yeah, it seems that every release, Kubuntu gets worse
<vadi01> SilverCode: what about plymount? did the resolution come back?
<Taravel> hello, I should upgrade my Kubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04. Before doing this operation I would want to save my important data. Can I export all my identity with mails and calendar from Kontact?
<vadi01> SilverCode: seems only the video drivers have the problem. :) not that bad.
<SilverCode> vadi01: nope, that is a seperate issue, but a fix is in testing for it as far as I know. Thankfully I use an SSD so I don't see boot screens :)
<SilverCode> vadi01: my 2 main problems with 10.04 so far have been the binary nvidia drivers, and akonadi
<SilverCode> haven't had much else of a problem so far though
<islington> SilverCode: how bad are the nvid drivers?
<SilverCode> islington: the drivers themselves are ok ... their integration with Kubuntu ... not so much
<SilverCode> islington: but I say this because I run a dual monitor setup
<SilverCode> islington: I'm sure if you use a single monitor, you wouldn't have a problem
<islington> thanks I generally like to wait until the first bunch of updates are released to update this computer, my laptop lives on the edge, this one plays it safe
<Fill23> i am new with kde, how to remove bluetooth and printer applets from autoloading on startup? I can't find them in autostart section. And howbind Konsole on 'Win + t' ?
<rcp049> Hi there...anybody knows how to install java runtime on Kubuntu 10.04..thanks!
<SilverCode> Fill23: Not sure about the auto loading thing, but for the Win+T launching Konsole, do the following:
<SilverCode> Fill23: K->Sytem Settings->Input Actions
<SilverCode> Fill23: Make sure nothing is selected, then click Edit->New Group
<SilverCode> Fill23: Name it anything you like
<SilverCode> Fill23: Then right click on it, and choose New->Global Shortcut->Command/URL
<SilverCode> Fill23: in the trigger tab, click the shortcut box and push Win+t, and then in the action tab, enter /usr/bin/konsole
<SilverCode> Fill23: then make sure both the group and the action are checked in the list on the left, and click apply
<terran4000> hey, I just upgraded to 10.04 and the before I can even login I get the error (in a nice blue screen) that says "Error, cannot mount /proc/sys/usb" (or something like that, don't remember the exact path). any ideas on how to fix that?
<SilverCode> rcp049: you need to enable the Ubuntu Partner repos, and then install the sun-java6-jre package
<rcp049> SilverCode: thanks a lot, i'll give it a try!
<Fleck> help - updateted to 10.04 - xorg "eats" all CPU
<Fleck> everything is so slow
<muimota> hi!
<mauri> are the scanner recognized by lucid? why the xane project has been stopped in 2009?
<Fill23> SilverCode: hmm, group:own -> entry: konsole -> trigger: Win + t -> action: '/usr/bin/konsole' Nothing happens?
<rcp049> SilverCode: it just worked! thanks a lot for the help!
<SilverCode> Fill23: are you sure the options are enabled on the left?
<Fill23> SilverCode: do i need to  restart kde? or i messed up somewhere?
<kirill> ривет
<muimota> I've been using kubuntu for a couple of years , but now I've lost my taskbar
<Fill23> SilverCode: yep both lines are checked
<kirill> hi
<muimota> I don't have launcher or notifications
<muimota> :(
<SilverCode> Fill23: sounds right, and you wouldn't need to restart.....hmmm....I assume you clicked Apply?
<Fill23> SilverCode: yep, it's greyed now
<SilverCode> Fill23: strange
<kirill> we bihc
<SilverCode> Fill23: try a create a new one with a different key combo, and a diff app .. see if it does the same
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone else getting a lot of memory usage?
<FeasibilityStudy> Xorg is using over 300MB on my machine.
<Fill23> SilverCode: in action tab i need to jst type command in upper section without qoutes?
<Fill23> SilverCode: will try now
<mauri> Why the scanner are bad supported in ubuntu?
<FeasibilityStudy> And what are these "kio_http" services I see?  there are like 10 of them.
<SilverCode> Fill23: yeah, or flick on the little icon to the right of the input box and browse for the executable
<SilverCode> *click
<madura> is that mem leak on xorg affecting kubuntu 10.04 LTS release? wasnt it fixed?
<madura> my xorg is 154 MB now :S
<Justus> well, XServer is pretty much dead now, allthough that might have something to do with the crashed dist-upgrade
<Justus> hurray for usability :D
<Fill23> SilverCode: mm, there is now browse button in action tub, right under action cuption is text field where you can type, and there is nothing on the right of it, under that field i see subsection called 'Window' there another text field and buttons on the right 'Edit' 'Add' 'Double' 'Delete'
<FeasibilityStudy> No i am on the final 10.04
<madura> anyone how i can upgrade xserver?
<madura> HELP !! xorg is 173 MB now!
<Mamarok> madura: dont shout, please
<madura> Mamarok: didnt shout lol, anyways wheres the fix for kubuntu?
<vadi01> muimota: just right click and add the widget
<Mamarok> madura: capitals are shouting, please don't
<Fill23> SilverCode: solved :) My bad, i added not command/url but keyboard entry )) everything is works now. Thx 4 your help :)
<SilverCode> Fill23: ah, ok :)
<FeasibilityStudy> madura: that's nothing, my Xorg is over 300MB
<Newboy> has somebody got the catalyst 10.4 to work with Kubuntu lucid? i thought it would support the new x server?
<madura> Newboy:  it works but now the xorg is 200+MB
<muimota_> muimota
<muimota_> (sorry)
<muimota_> I've lost my taskbar
<Newboy> really how did you got it to work when i build the Ubuntu lucid package it only builds 4 packages xorg-driver-fglrx and libamdxvba are missing
<muimota_> I'0m trying to redo ir , I added a new panel, with the launcher, tasks, clock,
<madura> Newboy: download the drivers from ati
<muimota_> but I don't find the notifications (that little "i" next to the clock)
<muimota_> some knows the name of that widget?
<mefisto__> muimota_: add system tray
<Newboy> i used the driver from ati
<muimota_> mefisto_ thanks
<madura> Newboy: what was the result?
<Newboy> it only creates 4 packages for me when i build it for lucid
<Newboy> normally it should be 6 i think
<Newboy> when i install the 4 packages only fglrxinfo shows me segmentaion fault
<madura> Newboy: well i just downloaded the .run package and ran it works like a charm
<madura> Newboy: remove all u installed from the repos
<FeasibilityStudy> On a fresh boot, Xorg only uses like 40MB
<FeasibilityStudy> So there's definitely a memory leak
<Newboy> so you did the direct install of the driver without building packages?
<islington> FeasibilityStudy: might be a plasmoid
<Guest44240> hello, i have a problem with language
<islington> kill plasma-desktop
<Guest44240> when i install my language , it translates rarely. Most of dialogs still syated in English
<ironstone> hi. can anyone comment on compatibility with an ASUS N61JV notebook ? looking at getting one, and want to run linux on it.
<FeasibilityStudy> islington: I am reading that the Xorg memory leak was supposedly fixed, so i dont know whats up
<draik> Hello everyone. How is 10.04 working out for those using it now?
<alakoo> everything in order here
<Newboy> i got trouble with newest ati catalyst but everything else seems to be fine
<draik> I'm about to upgrade a server, desktop, laptop and netbook. Just wanted to make sure.
<FeasibilityStudy> draik: Some of us are having Xorg eat a lot of memory.
<draik> Hmmm... I might hold off on the desktop
<draik> I'm still on 9.10 on the desktop. I suddenly started having all of my audio playing out of one (central) speaker. I have a 5.1 surround sound setup, but now I just have everything coming out of the center speaker. Any way to fix this?
<Newboy> draik if you have ati graphic card and need 3d you should perhapsly wait until another catalyst is out now you only have 10.4 and if you have trouble with that one you haven got 3d
<draik> I have nVidia, so I think I'll be OK.
<Fill23_> how do i setup kubuntu to change resolution to custom one, wich it fails to detect, during startup?
<Newboy> yea that`s the better choice for linux
<Newboy> my ram usage is very low 35% with 2GB memory
<draik> I'm upgrading the laptop right now. This can't be right. 12 minutes to download a total of 1400 packages?
<Newboy> hehe you must be on a fast line
<draik> 1.5MB/s
<Newboy> ah yea thatś fast
<draik> That's a first for me. I'm used to the 1-1.5 hours for getting all of my packages.
<FeasibilityStudy> Fill23_: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Newboy> madura: do you also have xvba support when you install the driver directly?
<madura> Newboy: dont know, i used compositing on a earlier session with this driver now it just doesnt turn on :S after a reboot
<draik> About my audio/speaker issue. Is there a tool/package for me to setup the 5.1 surround sound?
<Newboy> ah :(
<Martiini> madura:  Are You Japanese ?
<madura> Newboy: just dont get it, it worked well before
<madura> Martiini:  no
<Newboy> draik i haven got 5.1 can tell you anything about that
<Newboy> seems i have to try it
<Martiini> Madura = island in Indonesia ... http://et.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madura
<madura> Martiini: yea :P but im from sri lanka
<willy> hi everyone... anyone with a fresh install of kubuntu lucid?
<madura> Willy yes
<draik> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fill23_> FeasibilityStud: thx but this article about splash screen, my problem i want my resolution been setup when kde start's so i don't have to manualy set it up every time. But problem that this resolution not detected automaticly, so i have to add it using 'xrandr' and 'cvt'.
<Hamra> can you please run this command, and pastebin the output file?         dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1 -d '    '> current-list
<Hamra> before the > there's a tab character between the apostrophes
<Hamra> i just need a list of default packages, to prepare a list of the packages i'll need to install after my fresh install :)
<draik> The packages have begun installation \o/
<draik> download 1400+ packages: ~10 minutes
<draik> Installing those packages: 2 hours 15 minutes
<draik> I guess I can't win them all
<vadi01> well am on kubuntu 10.04
<vadi01> so far so good
<vadi01> using the noveou drivers of course
<Newboy> vaadi01 are you using nvidia or ati?
<vadi01> Newboy: nvidia but i have not installed them. the noveau driver is good
<vadi01> as in i have not installed any prop drivers yet
<vadi01> in anycase its recommened you use noveau
<Newboy> ok i was searching for somebody who is building catalyst 10.4 Ubuntu/lucid package
<Newboy> the only prop driver i only need is ati catalyst but to install it is always a pain in the ass
<maco> im not sure if that word's allowed in here
<vadi01> hmmm last i heard ati was really ok
<ADC> hey
<tom_> I had no problems with the catalyst
<vadi01> but thats with the fedora people
<ADC> about catalyst
<Newboy> tom_ you build the Ubuntu/lucid package?
<ADC> why do i get a composite mode unavailable with kubuntu
<ADC> and when i install the dedicaded ati drivers, the animations are mostly lost because of composite
<tom_> no I didn't build the package, I just installed the driver via kubuntus management
<Hamra> envyng doesn't help with ATI drivers?
<Newboy> ah ok the repo driver wasn`t working for me
<tom_> there should be a catalyst on tyhe ati website for download Newboy
<tom_> but I dont know if that differs from the repos
<Newboy> tom_ yes i tried to build that one for Ubuntu/lucid but it only gives me 4 packages 2 packages are missing
<tom_> which packages did the automated ati installer require?
<Flutiju`> Hi, I have a question : Since the Lucid upgrade, the script I have in .kde/Autostart don't start anymore when KDE starts. If I start it manually, it wors
<Flutiju`> works*
<tom_> Flutiju`  you can try adding the script in the systems settings (-> autostart)
<Flutiju`> It's already there, active at boot
<tom_> have you tried other options?
<Flutiju`> It's a script to start xcalib (color calibration for my screen) so I guess it should not be launched "before kde"
<tom_> I only have the options "Startup, Shutdown, pre-KDE"
<Flutiju`> Yes, I set it to Startup
<tom_> how do you run the script? clicking on it or terminal?
<Flutiju`> No, in Konsole : .kde/Autostart/start_xcalib.sh
<tom_> have you ckecked the "is executable" box under permissions(properties of the file)?
<Flutiju`> Yep
<ubuntu___> hello, after upgrade to 10.04 i got kernel panic: "not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow block (0,0)" - how can I repair it?
<rainer_> www.web.de
<draik> I'm giving up on my audio for now. It comes in distorted with bass for no reason after setting it to 5.1/ch6
<draik> On the netbook, if I want to go from Desktop to Netbook, what is the installation package?
<Mamarok> draik: you do actually have tracks recorded in 5.1 mode?
<tom_> Flutiju` you could check the autostart path in the system settings -> about me -> paths
<Flutiju`> tom_ : /home/shura/.kde/Autostart/
<draik> Mamarok: These are all audio files which used to play clearly. Now, it is coming out of the center speaker; audio, bass and all
<Flutiju`> It's ok, so
<tom_> yeah
<tom_> very strange problem
<Wojtek> can anyone help me? :)
<Mamarok> draik: you can only play tracks in 5.1 mode if those are recorded in that mode, else it will come out center
<draik> Mamarok: Weird that it does it now and not then
<Flutiju`> tom_ : I mean the path is ok, but the problem remains ^^
<OxDeadC0de> has anyone had any success with the cpu frequency scaling applet(s) in 10.04?
<tom_> a possibility is putting the script into /etc/init.d - but that would execute the script during boot
<Mamarok> draik: did you try restarting KDE after changing the Phonon settings?
<Flutiju`> tom_:  Yep but it's a "graphic" script, I don't think it's a good idea to execute it during boot
<draik> I just restarted the desktop
<draik> Mamarok: I restarted the desktop and still the same. I changed the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file for setting the channel to 6
<vistakiller> anyone else have problems with screensaver?
<vistakiller> is not working
<Mamarok> draik: I don't know Pulseaudio, did you try with the default Phonon settings, choosing your soundcard directly?
<draik> Mamarok: How do I do that?
<Mamarok> draik: well, in the Systemsettings -> Multimedia you select your sound card. You might have to remove the $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE to make it work
<draik> FIXED \o/
<draik> Mamarok: I set it to Pulseaudio and it is working now.
<draik> THANK YOU
<Mamarok> ah, that's the problem :)
<draik> Also, I now have Lynx running on my laptop.
<draik> On my netbook, I installed the 9.10 desktop. How do I get the netbook after the upgrade?
<pradeepto> hi
<Mamarok> draik: install the kubuntu-netbook packages, then change the default plasma desktop in the Systemsettings and restart KDE
<pradeepto> I just installed 10.04 on my laptop. I don't seem to find a way to change screen resolution. I had this new app krandrtray, it is not there anymore. Didn't find it in repos as well. Any pointers?
<pradeepto> ah found it. System Settings. :)
<draik> Mamarok: Thanks. I'll do that when prompted. Thanks again for the audio.
<vistakiller> any idea with screensaver?
<vistakiller> and i still have the too much cpu usage with xorg
<Benkinooby> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yofel> vistakiller: what screensaver? works fine here
<Benkinooby> hmm... update notifiere says ther is no upgrade to do... is kubuntu 10.04 out?
<vistakiller> anything is just not working
<yofel> vistakiller: even if you press on test? or it doesn't auto-start?
<vistakiller> on test is working fine
<vistakiller> when is time for screensaver i have only a black window
<_NoName_> cool
<_NoName_> 10.04ù
<yofel> the default screensaver is a black window, but if I set a different one it does start it (with a second or two delay maybe)
<_NoName_> appears to work fine :D
<vistakiller> let try some
<vistakiller> what package have more screensaver yofel you remember?
<_NoName_> 9800GT now is working really fine :)
<FabienD> hi all
<_NoName_> hi FabienD
 * _NoName_ just finished puttin toghether all my HW pieces :)
<FabienD> i have the "can' start ksmserver issue" with 10.04 :(
<_NoName_> :(
<FabienD> ,any way to solve it ?
<_NoName_> aww...it loads correcly all by itself all my USB HW :)
<yofel> vistakiller: well, there is the kscreensaver package and the xscreensaver-* packages
<tom_> _NoName are you using nvidias proprietary driver?
<vistakiller> thanks for one more time yofel :)
<_NoName_> no, i'm by live now,
<_NoName_> and i'll start to fix them
<_NoName_> this live appears to be the mooooot ppprfec i've seen, anyway :
<_NoName_> :O
<_NoName_> but then i'll use them
<tom_> _NoName_ the nividia driver maybe produces an ugly plymouth boot splash :/
<_NoName_> and let you know how it works tom_
<_NoName_> oh :(
<tom_> it doesnt affect the functionality
<_NoName_> so i should have to try them now? :P
<_NoName_> now i begin to fix the distribution :O
<tom_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/551290
<tom_> its not a severe bug
<yofel> well, the splash should look ok in a few days after installing updates
<yofel> a bit better at least
<tom_> yeah
<LjL> not that the splash screen matters much to existing users, but i don't know how you can release something with such a broken splashscreen if you're looking to aquiring new users
<LjL> oh wait, thought this was another channel, forget the trolling.
<tom_> :)
<_NoName_> tom_: they'll fix that soon i think :)))))))))
<_NoName_> :O
<_NoName_> LjL: that were politics :O
<_NoName_> :P
<yofel> _NoName_: the "fix" is being tested and is available in -proposed, will take a few days for it to be in -updates
<FabienD> I use an nvidia card,is that why ksmserver don't start ?
<tankdriver> hello, i have no sound with non-kde applications on a fresh Lucid installation. Could this be a pulsaudio issue?
<_NoName_> yofel: ok :O
<_NoName_> anyway i always use to check once a week :P
<avihay> How can I see the upgrade log, after the upgrade?
<_NoName_> you downgrade and read everything avihay:O
<_NoName_> :P
 * _NoName_ loves to make ppl laugh :O
<avihay> :->
<yofel> avihay: the upgrade logs should be in /var/log/dist-upgrade (if kubuntu doesn't do something different from ubuntu there)
<avihay> yofel: thanks
<_NoName_> :O
 * _NoName_ is hungry
<yofel> !ontopic | _NoName_
<ubottu> _NoName_: #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_NoName_> fine, thanks yofel
<calumayoo> i am frustrated.. every time i install lucid, i always get a blank screen after... and nothing at all. now im back to karmic
<ljl> uhm, what was the trick to allow setting the Menu key as a shortcut for things?
<calumayoo> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ljl> i know *where* shortcuts are set, it's just that the Menu key specifically can't be used as a shortcut by default
<FabienD> the failsafe session ... is also failing ! :(
<rich> why does updating with kpackagekit always fail, at downloading software packages?
<_NoName_> did any of you try new iPhone support? is there a channel/forum about that? i've read that now support for iPhone ia fully integrated in OS
<wrr_> Network management is disabled,how to restart it
<rich> why does updating to 10.04 always fail at downloading software packages?
<wrr_> rich:your sources are not goog enough
<Daugha|n> Does 10.04 have issues with KDE 3.5?
<rich> what does that mean?
<Daugha|n> rich: Reload your sources list.
<wrr_> rich:change your sources
<rich> kk
<wrr_> Network management is disabled,how to restart it
<rich> alt+f2 and type KnetworkManager
<rich> this should bring up the networkmanager
<wrr_> i had tried,but failed
<rich> why?
<wrr_> i don't know
<rich> hm is it still installed?
<rich> KNetworkManager
<wrr_> installed
<wrr_> http://hi.baidu.com/%E7%8E%8B%E8%93%89%E4%B8%8A%E9%82%A3%E9%A2%97/blog/item/23a35d00c331b68be850cd0f.html
<wrr_> look at this
<rich> yeü
<rich> yep
<wrr_> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/150432994.html
<rich> what about right clicking the "network plug" icon?
<rich> this should also bringup knetworkmanager
<rich> i mean right clicking network plug and selecting Manage connections
<wrr_> right click is not useful
<wrr_> i tried
<mischasworld> @wrr_: had the same problem solved it by installing the plasmadiget and selecting "network management active" or somethin similar
<wrr_> i'll try
<Daugha|n> DO I need to add a repo for KDE 4.4?
<Pingu> hey
<Daugha|n> Sup, Pingu
<Pingu> some audio playback prob aith the kubuntu lucid netbook
<Pingu> on an Asus 1000HE
<Mahara> Pingu: Please express your problem clearly so that anyone able and willing will know what information to ask from you.
<Mahara> Pingu: You hear the start up sound when KDE is starting?
<vistakiller> ok i see that when i put screensaver to one-two-three minutes it works
<vistakiller> when i set it to 10 minutes i have a black screen and no screensaver
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I'm gonna copy/paste from another channel....
<arul> how to login as root user in kubuntu ?
<calumayoo> do not
<bazhang> arul, you don't
<Daugha|n> WHats virtuoso-t, and why do I have 2 nepomukserv process'??
<calumayoo> !sudo
<arul> why ?
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<m_tadeu> hi everybody
<Mahara> arul: from the command line?
<calumayoo> hey, is anyone here using moovida or has tried using it? what can you say?
<m_tadeu> is there a directory synchronization tool for kde?
<arul> ok
<Mahara> calumayoo: great app for the people who like entertainment
<calumayoo> thanks mahara.. just read a starter's guide for post installations in ubuntu... might as well apply to kubuntu. do i use the apt line to store it in my repository?
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: please read up about Nepomuk on http://userbase.kde.org
<f4te> hi there guys :) please excuse my english.. at an installation of kubuntu 10.04 would you prefer the "old" ext4 or one of the new formats?
<Mamarok> f4te: what new formats do you mean?
<Daugha|n> Mamarok: Thanks.
<Daugha|n> ANd, do I need to add a repo to upgrade to KDE 4.4?
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: if you are using Lucid you already have KDE SC 4.4.2
<Daugha|n> Not according to my syste I'm not.
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: which Kubuntu version do you use then?
<Daugha|n> Says I am still running 3.5.10
<Mahara> calumayoo: According to their download page it's already in repositories ( Moovida is packaged with the latest version of Ubuntu. )
<vistakiller> it works and to five minutes
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: where does it say that? If you look a the help info of a KDE 3.x app it will of course say that
<Pingu> How do I make my Fn keys work with the Kubuntu netbook remix?
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: which Kubuntu version are you usign? You don't have Nepomuk in KDE 3.x at all
<calumayoo> so, what do you do with the apt line?
<Daugha|n> I have my sysmon set up to query which KDE ver is running...
<calumayoo> actually Mahara, i havent updted to lucid lynx
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: open Dolphin and check the Help -> About KDE info please
<Mahara> calumayoo: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: if you have Nepomuk you are definitely using KDE 4.x
<calumayoo> and i have no plans now after several frustrated attempts... 9.10
<Mahara> calumayoo: should be there too; try searching for it in Synaptic
<Daugha|n> Mamarok: Ok......You're right, 4.4.2.....Trying to figure out what is going on. Since I upgraded to 10.04 yesterday, my desktop has been crashing regularly, as well as spking system load for extended periods of time.
<Mahara> calumayoo: otherwise you can add this line : ppa:moovida-packagers/ppa following the procedures from https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<calumayoo> thanks
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: if you don't use tags for searching data on your system, you should disable Nepomuk, then, as it is only useful for the Semantic Desktop and on systems with enough power
<SandGorgon> Daugha|n, spikes would most prolly be due to strigi (desktop indexing), nepomuk or akonadi. you can try turning these off and see if it makes a difference
<f4te> Mamarok: Ceph and LogFS
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: not Akonadi, very unlikely on Lucid, it works fine here
<SandGorgon> Mamarok, true.. but you never know. I actually would bet it has something to do with graphics drivers
<Mamarok> f4te: Ceph is only for cluster, LogFS I don't know, go for ext4 if you have a regular Desktop or laptop
<f4te> okay, thank you Mamarok  :)
<Daugha|n> Yeah, it is nepomuk, all right, 2 instances of it for some reason....Where do I look to turn it off?
 * f4te is now installing :)
<SandGorgon> Mamarok, f4te logfs is for SSD IMHO
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: no, just Nepomuk and strigi, disabling Nepomuk is most of the time the best solution, especially on small systems with little RAM
<Daugha|n> Ya, the desktop is only a P4 w/2G.
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: SystemSettings -Advanced tab -> Desktop search
<Daugha|n> Mamarok: Thanks, once again. =[)
<SandGorgon> Mamarok, that's true.. I got my RAM usage to less than 300mb by disabling nepomuk/strigi and (also) disabling akonadi. dont know which one helps though
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: Akonadi is necessary for KDE-PIM, don't disable it
<Mamarok> the culprit is clearly Nepomuk and Strigi
<SandGorgon> Mamarok, dont use it..
<Daugha|n> Whats virtuoso-t?
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> Daugha|n: it's the backend for Nepomuk, to be able to read semantic data, read about on the userbase websites I inidicated earlier
<Daugha|n> Mamarok: Getting there, now that I have nepomuk turned off.
<Tonik69> Хай.
<calumayoo> what is better than miro?
<Mamarok> !ru | Tonik69
<ubottu> Tonik69: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mamarok> calumayoo: Amarok, of course :)
<calumayoo> it can do things miro can?
<calumayoo> i thought it was just an audio player
<calumayoo> correct me if im wrong
<harjot> uys ive just upgraded to 10.04, and after the upgrade, after i login, it shows the desktop wallpaper, nothjhing else
<harjot> any ideas?
<oxymoron> Why isnt it possible to use OpenGL for desktop effects with composite enabled if not nvidia-current is installed as proprietary driver? :S (XRender works though) - SHouldnt nouveau be able to handle nvidia cards? :P
<harjot> What is the kicker equivelent for kde4?
<kroson> hi people how is your new kubuntu lucid experience?
<pepee> harjot, plasma-desktop?
<harjot> let me see if that works
<ToxinPowe> Hi people, only one stupid question with kde 4.4, how can I disable bluetooth and printer applets of every single boot?  I tried autostart on systemsettings, but not works
<_noname_> i've seen the nvidia splash screen bug
<_noname_> the most important thing is that doesen't look as system is not working
<kroson> _noname_: are you talking about plymouth bug?
<kroson> screen resolution?
<SandGorgon> ToxinPowe, dunno if it will work, but u can try installing and using BUM - boot up manager
<f4te> hi there, i've got a problem with installing kubuntu 10.04 - the menu of the cd is loading quickly, but when I choose, install or try, my cd works for about a minute, but the screen keeps black. and then nothing more happens.. :(
<harjot> Anyone know what the default window thing is for 10.04? (plasma-desktop?)
<ToxinPowe> SandGorgon: ok, I'll try, thx
<harjot> because i had to install plasma manually
<_noname_> nvidia proprietari drivers bug
<_noname_> when splash screen seems to appear it looks as it should be 640x480
<kroson> _noname_: if you are talking about the scren resolution on splash bug
<kroson> i think that the fix is in lucid-proposed for testing
<_noname_> my screen is 1920x1200 :X
<kroson> so soon maybe well have a fix for it
<_noname_> yes yofel told me that before
<_noname_> but it's not a so bad thing as i thougt about :)
<kroson> yeah
<kroson> the boot is so fast that we dont notice it
<kroson> lol
 * yofel wouldn't even see the splash if there wasn't a message about waiting for a NFS mount ^^
<rama> hi
<_noname_> kroson: but the boot is fast and cool, so if it works will not be a bad thing
<_noname_> hi rama
<kroson> i think the splash is very good, if we have a decent resolution
<kroson> like this, its not bad, but its ugly :P
<_noname_> quassel quick preview on links is makin' me ugly
<rama> Hi _noname. I m very new to Linux and came here (by accident)
<_noname_> i already opened 5 urls i didn't want to :|
<oxymoron> Why isnt it possible to use OpenGL for desktop effects with composite enabled if not nvidia-current is installed as proprietary driver? :S (XRender works though) - SHouldnt nouveau be able to handle nvidia cards? :P
<oxymoron> yofel: ? :P
<_noname_> rama: sure you'll love that
 * oxymoron loves that ntfs-config automaticly detect NTFS partitions and then configure write support and automaticly add them to /etc/fstab <3
<yofel> oxymoron: nouveau 3D is disabled in lucid as it's still experimental, there was some X nouveau ppa with working 3d support I think
<rama> I guess so. Looks like this is Tech discussion blog then
<_noname_> rama: if you have issues...
<kroson> yofel: yes there is, add the xorg-edgers ppa for lucid
<_noname_> someone here maybe can help you
<rama> Thats really great.
<yofel> ah yes, nouveau is now in xorg-edgers main ppa
<oxymoron> yofel: Really :P Do you know when it goes none-experimental and is being released? Because I hate this, I dont want to use nvidia-current because it sucks ass.
<kroson> oxymoron: no one knows
<oxymoron> kroson: xorg-edgers ppa uri please? :$
<kroson> i think
<kroson> but you can test it if you want
<kroson> oxymoron: i havent read your posts, but why do you say nvidia driver sucks?
<yofel> oxymoron: use with caution: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<rama> gotta go. See you noname.
<kroson> for maverick it shall be ready
<calumayoo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_noname_> does anyone still use matrox cards?
<oxymoron> kroson: Because first of all, plymouth doesnt work with "smooth" resolution when using nvidia proprietary, I got like 640x480 resolution with like 1 bit color depth xD Then it is unstable and I got ghost effect all the time when opening new windows and it doesnt depends on my monitor because its a really good monitor type IPS or what it calls and is new.
<_noname_> didn't hear about them since years
<oxymoron> yofel: Define use with caution? :P
<kroson> oxymoron: its experimental version, unstable
<n8w> hey
<kroson> not stable like the one you are using now
<yofel> oxymoron: you should pin any packages from there that you don't exactly need, those are bleeding edge upstream packages, not tested at all
<francisjjp> Hi. One question. ¿Does WirelessAssistant exist in package DEB way?
<n8w> anyone who has upgraded kubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4?
<kroson> in other words, it will be updated regularly, so in some update it may (or may not) break your system
<oxymoron> yofel: "Nouveau in this PPA requires a 2.6.34 (or higher) based kernel and lbm-nouveau has been deprecated"
<kroson> so use with caution
<calumayoo> i tried but now im back to 9.10
<n8w> i just wanna know whether there might b a problem related to grub loader
<yofel> oxymoron: you'll have to use a mainline kernel build then too if you want to try it
<_noname_> did that this morning n8w, but just as a test, then i re-installed from the beginning
<kroson> calumayoo: btw, why? xD
<n8w> calumayoo:  was that for me?
<francisjjp> I have problem with KNetworkManager to connect with wireless net
<kroson> oxymoron: need to upgrade to 2.6.34-rc6 kernel too
<yofel> oxymoron: note that 2.6.34 isn't relased yet (rc6 as kroson said)
<kroson> that is in the kernel ppa
<calumayoo> i dont exactly know what the problem was. but all i get is a blank screen..nada
<n8w> _noname_:  ye thats proly the best idea...but i cant afford a complate reinstall rite now....
<calumayoo> i dont know n8w it works with others
<kroson> calumayoo: weird, is your hardware relatively old?
<_noname_> n8w: anyway i didn't have problems to upgrade and restart
<calumayoo> i have latitude d505...yes. relatively old
<_noname_> but then i've destroyed everything
<kroson> oxymoron: if you want to test it, keep in mind that it can be dangerous and break your OS (or not, as i said, thats the purpose of testing)
<n8w> _noname_:  all im worried about is my db2 server installation
<oxymoron> kroson, yofel: Oh my, I dont think I dare to try it out because unstable kernel versions and fresh graphic drivers doesnt sound especially stable :D
<n8w> _noname_:  but i rly wanna try it out:)
<kroson> a fix for nvidia driver on plymouth may be coming soon, so maybe you should wait till it
<_noname_> so good luck n8w :O
<oxymoron> kroson, yofel: Maybe in VM environment though xD
<_noname_> i had problems wit previous upgrade tools, this one seemed much b etter to me, so i hope it has no bugs :|
<oxymoron> kroson: I would like to see a fix for nouveau and not for nvidia, because nouveau is far way better and nvidia dirvers is corrupt from the beginning.
<yofel> well, it's not a fix but making the splash look better on 640x480x4, but that's about the best we're going to get for lucid
<kroson> oxymoron: for the kernel, many people say it works well, as for the nouveau, i read about bugs with compiz
<kroson> dont know how it is now
<kroson> (talking about the fresh versions)
<oxymoron> yofel: That sucks, I want 32 bit and 1280x1024 at LEAST
<Papierkorb> hi guys
<oxymoron> kroson: Kernel versions usually are quie stable but graphic drivers seems unstable as far as I have understand it.
<kroson> oxymoron: dont think nouveau is better, the advantages are that it is 100% open-source and integrates well with the rest of the kernel
<yofel> oxymoron: then  set your framebuffer res by hand, only way. google should find a bunch of howtos
<kroson> yofel: yesterday i tried one that broke my system :S, so i had to reinstall
<Papierkorb> whats his problem? my nvidia graphiccard runs fine with nvidias driver
<oxymoron> kroson: Isnt that much better then? :P And if I have understand it correctly, nouveau is coded from scratch and use the nvidia card correctly and nvidia drivers dont :P
<kroson> Papierkorb: plymouth splash (boot and shut down)
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Its not that, it some minor eyecandy problems with plymouth and ghost effects :P
<Papierkorb> so the splash looks ugly?
<calumayoo> anyone uses vuze here? i have problem using the search tool
<kroson> oxymoron: that doesnt make it better, it depends on what is the use you want for it
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Yes, low resolution and color depth
<calumayoo> do i have to install something to make it work?
<Papierkorb> thats my problem too, but i don't care, every thing else runs fine :-p
<oxymoron> kroson: The only thing I want is it to work smooth, flawless and stable.
<kroson> Papierkorb: same here
<n8w> hmm after readin all this, i should mayb w8 with the upgrade...
<kroson> oxymoron: nothing can be done then
<yofel> kroson: works fine here, might be a bug in the framebuffer, I saw reports where the driver refused to load with an out of memory message
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: It annoys me a lot because without nvidia-current loaded I got nice plymouth resolution <3
<kroson> i think that going with those howtos can be as dangerous as trying the unstable nouveau
<calumayoo> me too n8w...
<Papierkorb> i wkae up, start my computer, shutdown computer and go to bed. 20secs of an ugly screen in a day ;)
<Papierkorb> oxymoron: noticed that too
<oxymoron> yofel: Framebuffer?
<Papierkorb> the splash looks even better on my netbook >3
<Papierkorb> <3
<kroson> oxymoron: yes with nouveau it was beautiful and faster booting
<Papierkorb> lucid is awesome, finally wlan works on my netbook :)
<yofel> oxymoron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer (ubuntu uses vga16fb for proprietary nvidia driver splash)
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: I hate that ghost effect and I was thought 10.04 stable would have been solved that until now because this problems started happen in early alpha releases.
<oxymoron> kroson: Yes, thats why I use it now and then use XRender instead of OpenGL, then it works with composite and desktop effects :P
<calumayoo> !vuze
<kroson> sure
<calumayoo> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Papierkorb> or use ktorrent ;)
<kroson> try that solution from yofel , it may work for you
<kroson> there are people who were able to change the splash back to normal
<oxymoron> yofel: What frame buffer to use for full resolution on my 24" monitor then? :P
<kroson> Papierkorb: do you use the new netbook edition from kubuntu?
<Miller> yeo
<Papierkorb> urgh, i hate this netbook remix thing
<Papierkorb> normal kde
<kroson> Papierkorb: is it slow or fast?
<Papierkorb> its a computer and not a mobile phone :-p
<oxymoron> yofel: Wait a minute, ubuntu uses vga16fb. You mean ubuntu have nice splash and kubuntu doesnt? :D
<kroson> mainly compared to windows
<Papierkorb> extremely fast
<yofel> oxymoron: find out what video mode your graphics card supports with 'vbeinfo' from the grub command line, write the one you like best down, boot, set GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub to that resolution, update-grub, reboot
<kroson> oxymoron: afaik, they have the same
<Papierkorb> ~50 secs boot up (bios -> kde is started)
<Papierkorb> around 40 to 50 seconds, so i'm happy
<yofel> oxymoron: no, vga16fb is set to 640x480 by default as that's the only mode that ALL graphics  card in the world support
<Papierkorb> and on my home computer it almost starts twice as fast as karmic did
<kroson> Papierkorb: for a netbook its very good
<oxymoron> yofel: I did that before but then it ****** up completly and GPU fan went crazy on boot and shutdown xD
<_noname_> cu soon
<yofel> oxymoron: and yes, ubuntu has a low res splash on nvidia too
 * _noname_ goes to xchat
<_noname_> cul8r
<_noname_> and thank u
<Pingu> can't figure out what I did - but I now don't have windows border - can close an app only by pressing AL-F4
<kroson> Papierkorb: i also dont like the netbook remixes
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright, well that I know since I start using *buntu that grub always use that default buffer if nothing else works :P
<kroson> but what concerns me is if i will have enough space to use the normal editions, in such a low resolution!
<Papierkorb> its enough, not much but its ok
<Papierkorb> you can change it later somewhere if you like
<kroson> Papierkorb: because fonts in linux tend to be a bit bigger than in windows
<Papierkorb> but don't ask me where exactly that option is ;)
 * oxymoron wonders when he can use his Droid smartphone to control his computer as a remot control or even access files from it and use on his phone :D
<Papierkorb> the only problem is, that some windows are too big. but it was worse on karmic ;)
<kroson> Papierkorb: im asking because i have a netbook with windows which is becoming very very slow booting with time (as usual...)
<oxymoron> WOuld be cool backup phone to his computer :D
<kroson> so i was thinking about changing it for k/ubuntu
<yofel> kroson: I use desktop KDE on my eeePC fine, panel space is very precious though ^^
<Papierkorb> kroson: do you have an usb stick somewhere with >1GB space?
<kroson> Papierkorb: sure
<kroson> is there any disadvantage of installing k/ubuntu with a usb stick instead of a CD?
<kroson> i know it is much faster
<kroson> but disadvantages, are there some or not?
<Papierkorb> kroson: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ windows software
<yofel> no
<yofel> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kroson> thanks yofel xD
<Papierkorb> it downloads (k)ubuntu and writes it onto a usb stick. its slow, but it works ;)
<kroson> Papierkorb: i know i can use unetbootin if nothing else works
 * oxymoron thinks HTC wait ONCE AGAIN for Android 2.2 instead of 2.0, 2.1 and so on as they did before with HTC Hero xD So now the ROM will be released in juny or something like that instead of autumn last year as they said from the beginning :D Soon iPhone OS will be upgraded and a new iPhone will be released and HTC will go behind if they not hurry up a little :D
<Pingu> anyone?
<Papierkorb> never used some net boot thing
<oxymoron> Oops wrong channel :P
<Eruaran> ...
<yofel> Pingu: can you open krunner with alt+f2 ?
<Papierkorb> Pingu: press Alt+F3
<Papierkorb> then you get the kde menu where you can enable window borders ;)
<n8w> omg how do i quite vi editor when it says :Type  :quit<Enter>  to exit Vim
<yofel> n8w: press ':q' ?
<Pingu> Papierkorb: I did, but I cannot remove the tick mark by "no border"
<kroson> Papierkorb: it works with many distros that have livecds
<n8w> yofel:  nope...when i do that,it says: recording
<Papierkorb> Pingu: thats strange, maybe you should restart or restart kde
<yofel> n8w: you pressed 'q' not ':' and then 'q' '<enter>'
<Papierkorb> to restart KDE: Pres Ctrl+Alt+F1, login and then type: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Pingu> Papierkorb: no - even after restart and disabling the Desktop Effects
<Papierkorb> btw: that will kill all running GUI programs
<yofel> Papierkorb: note: that still works but is deprecated, use 'sudo service kdm restart' instead
<n8w> yofel:  :) yep
<vadi01> guys my youtube has no sound. i forgot the codec i need for this. pls help
<yofel> n8w: vim takes a bit getting used to, but it's great :D
<Papierkorb> you need to turn PCM volume up
<oxymoron> yofel: Btw, do you know if someone ever is going to fix that kubuntu.org website? :P Its invalid XHTML and is really ugly, especially compared to the new kde.org website :P I cant understand why it take so long, website is important to attract new users and feel comfortable when they download the distro from the website.
<n8w> yofel:  lol well its proly the worst editor ive ever tried until now:))))
<vadi01> Papierkorb: and where can i find that?
<vadi01> Papierkorb: nvm
<vadi01> Papierkorb: saw it
<Pingu> it happens only when a window is maximized
<n8w> yofel:  hehe man i still cant exit that crazy thing
<yofel> n8w: it's not, but it *does* take a while to get used to it :P
<yofel> n8w: press: '<ESC>' ':' 'q' '<ENTER>'
<n8w> yofel:  E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
 * oxymoron prefer nano as simple text editor and Kdevelop4 IDE as for programming.
<yofel> n8w: then use ':q!'
<yofel> n8w: or use ':w' first to save changes
<n8w> yofel:  i dont wanna save anythin...im editin grub...uuuuu
<yofel> n8w: q! will discard any unsaved changes
<yofel> oxymoron: +1, nano is nice for beginners
 * Papierkorb likes nano aswell
<oxymoron> yofel: Nano is nice for professionals as well :P
<n8w> yofel:  uff nice:)) thx man
<SilverCode> GVim for development ... the only way :)
<yofel> depends, I'm much faster with vim than I'm with nano
<oxymoron> nano just works and nothing complex anywhere, exactly as a editor should be. But Kate is quite nice I must say.
<n8w> yofel:  i like nano a lot
<oxymoron> yofel: I only use nano for simple edits in Konsole anyway
<yofel> I only use nano if vim isn't installed :P
<oxymoron> yofel: LOL :D
<SilverCode> vim not installed? You mean it isn't part of the kernel :)
<yofel> haha, fresh installations ususally :P
<oxymoron> Btw does someone in here when Kdevelop4 is compiled and released today?
<n8w> this is weird,/boot/grub/menu.lst is completely empty...
<yofel> !grub2 | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<oxymoron> yofel: Thats also why nano is so good, its always available <3
<n8w> yofel:  well ive got 1.97beta
<oxymoron> Regarding grub2, does somebody know when gfxboot will be enabled again? :P
<oxymoron> n8w: Thats grub2, but they havent reached 2.0 yet :D
<yofel> n8w: then you have karmic grub, which doesn't use menu.lst, see the wiki page
<Papierkorb> oxymoron: mh? i can enable it in the config file
<n8w> oxymoron:  hmm it seems that nothin makes sense to me today:))))
 * oxymoron thinks v2.0beta5 would be more logic instead of 1.97beta5 :P
<Papierkorb> btw grub: where can i remove old kernels?
<yofel> Papierkorb: package manager, remove the old linux-image* packages
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Really, does it work then? And now I talk about dynamic and animated grub menus and not only a simple background image.
<Papierkorb> ah
<m_tadeu> I have filenames with invalid characters, but I'm unable to rename them with dolphin...how can I do it?
<Papierkorb> no, animated things aren't possible, then you might try burg
<Papierkorb> what is the current kernel version?
<yofel> Papierkorb: what release are you using?
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Latestt stable is 2.6.32
<oxymoron> -21
<oxymoron> *-21
<Papierkorb> then i should not delete that package :D
<Papierkorb> i have old kernels from karmic and i can't find these in the list -.-
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Latest kernel is 2.6.34-rc6 though :P But that isnt "stable" yet :P
<Hadess> guten tag
<Hadess> wie genau funktioniert das jetzt hier?
<yofel> !de | Hadess
<ubottu> Hadess: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Papierkorb> nice command :D
<calumayoo> cant open facebook in my chromium browser...:(
<Papierkorb> you can't? then i must try chromium, a browser without fb ... weee!
<oxymoron> yofel: Is this "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" kubuntus backports?
<avihay_> for the first time in years, I install/upgrade kubuntu, and KNetworkManager works! amazing!
<oxymoron> avihay: lol :D
<avihay> wait, why do I get excited from something that is a given on any other distro?
<mrub> hello everybody! a couple of days ago my dragonplayer crashed and ever since i don't have the current time / movie play time below the video
<avihay> mrub: why use dragonplayer?
<Papierkorb> dragonlpayer ... thats what i wanted to remove
<Papierkorb> use vlc or mplayer with smplayer instead
<mrub> yeah, i also have smplayer
<calumayoo> Papierkorb: but i can open other sites... do you think i lack some plug-ins?
<Papierkorb> does fb work in other browsers?
<avihay> the only reason that dragonplayer  got into kubuntu was because kaffein for kde4 didn't finish in time
 * oxymoron wonders why *buntu have focused on Firefox integration when most GNU/Linux users perfer Chromium? :D
<oxymoron> *prefer
<Papierkorb> afaik fb does not use any plugins
 * avihay goes to install kaffein back
 * Papierkorb prefers Opera
<mrub> avihay: so you mean i shouldn't care?
 * avihay prefers the ol'e fox
<calumayoo> im trying to install firefox now
<avihay> yhe, dragonplayer uses the same backend as most players for KDE, and it's user interface is very minimalist with no options to do anything
<oxymoron> avihay: Kaffeine doesnt work smooth yet and still doesnt look good on Oyxgen theme :P
 * avihay tryes to run the new dragonplayer
<oxymoron> avihay: Thats why dragonplayer is so fast <3 I would like support for external subtitles though by automat :P
<rerx> hi, i'm currently updating from karmic to lucid. it's stuck at the "installing upgrades" phase, for more than 10 minutes it has not moved passed the "unpacking replacement memtest86..." line. what should i do?
<oxymoron> rerx: Oh my, I would recommend NOT to upgrade from karmic to lucid, do fresh install if you can ;)
<avihay> ok, now you can select the audio channle to play
<Papierkorb> rerx: tbh, i tried to use the upgrade feature and it failed ... reinstalled from cd ;)
<oxymoron> rerx: You could try alternate CD though, mount it and run upgrade file whatever the name is :P
<Papierkorb> the upgrade feature reminds me of m$: works at first, then you get an error at the end of the process and everything fails :/
<mrub> but sometimes dragonplayer has some advantages over smplaver - i.e. it never rejected any video file
<rerx> mm, it's just stuck, no error, it just does not move on. i hat this
<rerx> i'd much rather *not* have to reinstall everything (too many packages beyond the default install I'd have to recollect)
<avihay> oh, and I can also select subtitels
<Papierkorb> in the end, you are wasting more time upgrading than reinstalling every thing afterwards ;)
<calumayoo> oh. fb opens with firefox
<calumayoo> whats wrong with chromium?
<Papierkorb> maybe google doesn't like fb :D
<mrub> http://littlecuba.de/dragonplayer.png look the additional bar below the movie image is missing. i want it back ;)
<calumayoo> lol
<oxymoron> avihay: Really? Can you select external subtitles in Dragonplayer?
<mrub> oxymoron: no
<mrub> you can choose an embedded subtitle or any from a dvd
<Papierkorb> can dragonplayer play video dvd isos?
<mrub> hm never tried
<oxymoron> Sweet 50 MB/s copy transfer now with ext4 and x64 Kubuntu :O
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: No I dont think so, but VLCcan ;)
<Papierkorb> i know
<oxymoron> mrub: Alright ...
<Papierkorb> just bought avatar on dvd, copied it with k3b to hdd as iso image ... just in case i don't see the dvd anymore :-p
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: It cant play .img anyway, tried :P
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Hahahaha, you loose youre DVDs at home? :P
<Papierkorb> sometimes my brother wants to watch some of my dvds ... 6 months later i get the dvd back ;)
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Cool I managed to play ISO file in Dragonplayer :D
<Papierkorb> i'm surpries mpla.yer can't play iso images
<Papierkorb> *surprised
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: I usually watch on ISO, IMG files on my mediastreamer anyway :P
<zus> how can i remove or purge  kubuntu-restricted so i can reinstall? i  can't get avi's to play in anny player. theaudio works great but there is nothing with in the frame of dragon player i see my desktop instead of a movie
<mrub> zus: sudo apt-get reinstall kubuntu-restricted
<Barridus> lol, i just saw "virtuousbackend" fly by in the stream of gunk doing an apt-get upgrade in terminal
<oxymoron> mrub: Is there a reinstall command for apt-get? :S
<Papierkorb> there is?
<mrub> there isn't? ;)
<zus> ill find out
<oxymoron> mrub: Isnt it --reinstall as option?
<zus> haha
<Hadess> also ich habs jetzt gerade ma dabei installiert
<Papierkorb> and i ever removed and installed it again -.-
<Hadess> aber es hat sich wieder nix geändert
<Papierkorb> !de | Hadess
<ubottu> Hadess: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mrub> oh, ya, you're right
 * oxymoron thinks 4 august will be the day KDE will go nice :P
<Papierkorb> oxymoron: mh?
<Papierkorb> new version of KDE?
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Thats the day v4.5 of KDE is released :P
<zus> so it would be sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-restricted  correct?
<Papierkorb> will be...
<UbuntuLily> Hi>  I am downloading the new Ubuntu and was wondering if there were any major improvements in Kubuntu because I thought I would give KDE a run
<UbuntuLily> or is a majority of the changes only effected ubuntu/gnome
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Next time I will wait for KDE 5.5 and not install 5.1-4 as I did now for 4-series  :P
<Papierkorb> kpackagekit and dolphin are better, everything runs faster, ...
<oxymoron> zus: Yes ;) Try it out
<Papierkorb> oxymoron: i will try any new version - KDE <3
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: Yeah, KPackagekit finally works as it should and GUI is quite polished now :P
<zus> oxymoron,  i am now only getting used to terminal stuffs
<Papierkorb> and it doesn't crash when you add/remove repository servers :D
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: I still miss that up one folder button in DOlphin though, I MUST HAVE it.
<oxymoron> Papierkorb: apt-add-repository is your friend ;)
<Papierkorb> i don't, i came from win7 so :-p
<amichair> how can I configure the buttons on an infrared remote? currently only pointer works, no other buttons
<mrub> oxymoron: just click one the folder in the file path. i think this is a great way to navigate through the system
<oxymoron> zus: Yeah thats good, CLI environment is usualy more trustable than GUI and its good to know some commands if system ******* up :P
<Papierkorb> mrub: indeed
<Papierkorb> for that case i have irssi and lynx installed :D
<zus> oxymoron,  that didnt bring me any results
<UbuntuLily> I have read 100 articles about it but figured I could get some peoples opinions here.  What would you say you like about KDE compared to Gnome?
<oxymoron> mrub: Yes, but still need and want up one folder button :P
<zus> oxymoron,  invalid operation kubuntu-restricted
<rerx> i killed the update-gui now, trying dpkg --configure -a from the shell. let's see
<zus> oxymoron, ill get it one sec lol
<oxymoron> zus: Hmm wait a sec and I check out the correct command
<Papierkorb> i just don't like gnome because it reminds me of win98
<zus> oxymoron, checking my spelling
<rerx> i'd hate to be stuck with a non-working os
<Papierkorb> just try KDE4.4, you can use gnome and kde both ;)
<oxymoron> zus: dpkg-reconfigure could work, but apt-get its easier.
<Newboy> is it possible to add to grub2 an entry to just boot to console?
<Newboy> seems my old code for grub legacy isn`t working anymore
<mrub> oxymoron: why the button? you have to move the mouse anyway so then you also could click on the on folder above.
<oxymoron> mrub: It take longer time to move to a tiny breadcrumb are when you could click on a LARGE icon just to get up one folder. But if you want to go deeper up, breadcrumbs is sweet for navigation though ;)
<zus> oxymoron,  ok i got the command but its already the newest version,... 0 upgrade,newly,installed,removed,etc...
<wrr_> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<CrazyDoode> how's 10.04 looking? is upgrade path good or is fresh better?
<UbuntuLily> When I installed the KDE package it installed all this other crap, is there a way just to install the DE without all the extra crap?
<wrr_> kubuntu 10.04 http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<Papierkorb> thats the problem i had when i've installed gnome to test it :D
<oxymoron> zus: Try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-restricted" or "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-restricted" and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted"
<oxymoron> zus: I am not surw which packages it wants to remove if you remove kubuntu-restricted though, use it carefully ;)
<oxymoron> mrub: Hopefully GNU/Linux people will understand efficency and creativity flows in application interfaces as iPhone OS and Android understands.
<wrr_> kubuntu 10.04 http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<zus> oxymoron,  hmm, i should find out what packages are involved in the restricted extras...sigh. i just hope i dont have to reinstall everything agian. took 24 hours for me to get everything  to how i like it settings and all
<kmd> hi all
<kmd> someone speaking russian?
<oxymoron> zus: Welcome to the Linux world where you change settings all the time :D Personally I think GNU/Linux and the distros give us to much choices, thats why we need these support IRC channels .D
<mrub> oxymoron: that's different because you have to rely on your fat finger tips and therefore need automatically bigger buttons and icons
<sumbloke> too much choices?
<sumbloke> lol
<zus> oxymoron,  as if a new flavor every 6 months wasnt enough to send my indecision and ocd  off  hahha
<oxymoron> zus: Personal experience says that its faster and better to remove all settings and go factory defaults and than change settings again rather than try to fix the settings from a corrupt state ;)
<mrub> the mouse pointer is more like a surgeon's tool
<kmd> i have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and it works with Gnome, but if i change the session and login with KDE i see just blackscreen..
 * sumbloke is just watching kubuntu upgrade as we speak
<oxymoron> mrub: Yes of course, but the interface effiency is still the same ;) I see a lot of unused space and bad choice of put title bars, actions, menus, icons and everything :P
<zus> oxymoron, true,
<zus> oxymoron,  brb
<sumbloke> why the hell didn't i shell out for a DVD instead of doing it by download
<sumbloke> grrr
<oxymoron> sumbloke: Yes so much choices that you get lost what you wanted from the beginning :D I go new design all the time xD
<mrub> oxymoron: but space is not the limitation on a desktop. with all the widescreens and virtual desktops you have plenty of space
<oxymoron> mrub: Maybe we will get hologram touch screens as monitors for our computers in the future and virtual keyboards in the air (Not sure how to solve ergonomy problems though and make fingers think they got key resistance)
<sumbloke> it's not a like desktop has two dimensions after all
<mrub> that'd be cool
<oxymoron> mrub: Exactly, A LOT of unused space and interfaces doesnt work good. The buttons isnt placed good, which make everything take longer time than it have to take :P
<sumbloke> yeah touch screen, virtual keyboard, gaze control...then i can call up a terminal and type my bash scripts...
<oxymoron> mrub: I would feel like I am in Star Trek xD
<mrub> oxymoron: you can still use shortcuts :d
<oxymoron> mrub: Yes, but I prefer my mouse pointer xD I have a lot of shortcuts to think of anyway :P
 * oxymoron could be one of the guys out there in the future that will develop this kind of new technology :P
<marc-andre> hiho
<marc-andre> where can i change the plasma theme ?
<marc-andre> i find everything but that
<sumbloke> most of the technology has been developed hasn't it?
<mrub> oxymoron: hm what else can i suggest? maybe an external monitor to your iphone?
<oxymoron> marc-andre: system settings -> appearance
 * sumbloke lol@mrub
<oxymoron> mrub: Hahaha lol :D Why on earth would I use an external monitor on a smartphone xD And then iPhone and Steve Jobs wouldnt though that anyway, youve had to buy a accesoary from Apple to special connect the monitor like everything else they do :D
<marc-andre> oxymoron: under the tab session, now i found it, thx
<sumbloke> the tech is there, jonny lee chung just has to work out how to do it for cheap
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Youre welcome ;)
<mrub> oxymoron: definitly true *g
<oxymoron> marc-andre: And yes under the tabs, I didnt say it because I wanted you to discover that ;)
<mrub> damn i always think i'm in console and can hardly find the autocompletion when i use irc
<marc-andre> oxymoron: i was i don't know how many times in that section, but didn't look under session, somehow its the wrong "name"
<oxymoron> mrub: Apple always want to do their own way and will continue to do that and thats why they usually always is first with complete concepts, even if the subconcepts of their products have been out there for decades already :D
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Yeah, I think its unlogical myself but all things is usually in there in appearance ;)
<mrub> marc-andre: you can type theme in the system setting's search bar which will highlight the results
<marc-andre> ok
<marc-andre> now i just need to find a good theme, the one i had isn't good
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Hopefully system settings will be re-arranged in the future and got built in kde-look integration to install things in ONE place and not on different place as it is today and with different GUIs as well :D
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Which one, Oxygen, Air or anything else?
<oxymoron> marc-andre: I dont remember but I think Oxyair or Glassified are good ones :P
<sumbloke> the building alarm is whining wonder what's happened
<marc-andre> oxymoron: i downloaded Arezzo2, but fast switched back to Air
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Urkh, yeah that one is ugly :P
<oxymoron> marc-andre: There is someone that combines Oxygen and Air I think that looks really good :)
<marc-andre> oxymoron: which one ?
<oxymoron> marc-andre: If I could remember, something like Oxyair :P
<mrub> marc-andre: you can also use different parts of the themes under desktop theme details on the second tab
<marc-andre> mrub: yeah, i know, just never tried to change an entire theme before...
<marc-andre> in KDE4 at least
<oxymoron> marc-andre: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Air-oxygen?content=118674
<marc-andre> will have a look at it
<saintly> can someoen give me the link to download the 10.04 iso?
 * oxymoron wonders why not anyone out there have been designing a good looking KDM theme :P (I have been looking on whole kde-look for a good one, Oxylights almost does it, but the base for username and password isnt good at all)
<Landgraf> I need set vp-connect via Miniport WAN (PPTP). What do i do?
<Landgraf> via Network manager
 * saintly thinks oxymoron thinks too much.
<saintly> i have a Dell netboook, would you suggest Kubuntu Netbook or just straight lucid?
<Papierkorb> i suggest normal kde wihout this netbook remix crap
<Papierkorb> but you can change it later anyway (somewhere ;) )
<James147> saintly: You can try both and see which you prefure, I like the netbook edition on my eee
<saintly> alright
<benjamin_> I did a clean install of 10.04 last night... how do I configure samba shares?
<James147> saintly: all you have to do is install one and then install either kubuntu-desktop (for the full version) or kubuntu-netbook
 * Papierkorb is interested in that question too
<James147> benjamin_: you need to frist install "samba"
<Quintasan> oxymoron: there is a theme for KSplash and KDM to match plymouth screen http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Lucid?content=123354  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Lucid+Simple?content=123353
<James147> !samba | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mojo_risin> hi. i did a dist upgrade to 10.04 yesterday and it broke my system; lots of packages with errors :(
<mojo_risin> known issue?
<Papierkorb> yes: upgrade sucks
<Papierkorb> solution: clean install from cd/usb/whatever ;(
<mojo_risin> Papierkorb: it's described in kubuntu as a safe way to upgrade...
<Papierkorb> ;)
<kroson> Papierkorb: for an upgrade you should wait 2 or 3 weeks after the release
<kroson> and then do the network upgrade
<kroson> its safer
<James147> mojo_risin: upgrads ave always had a few problems with them :9 a fresh install is the ebst option. Your system should be fixable but a freshinstall might be easie
<kroson> mojo_risin: but it isnt, or may not be for you
<mojo_risin> James147: fortunatelly i had a backup....
<kroson> for some it is, for others not
<saintly> alright i have my iso file for 10-04 Netbook. What now? use USB Installer on it?
<Landgraf> I need set vp-connect via Miniport WAN (PPTP). What do i do?
<Papierkorb> i don't care, i've installed lucid via cd afterwards, i've broke my gcc toolchain before anyway, so i got rid of some things :-p
<James147> mojo_risin: always a good thing to have :)
<kroson> James147: sure
<mojo_risin> things used to be more stable some years back
<Papierkorb> saintly: yes
<James147> saintly: if your already running [k]ubuntu then you can use usb-creator[-kde]  to install the iso to a usb
<James147> saintly: or unetbootin can also do it from and distro (or windows)
<kroson> mojo_risin: i agree, since jaunty some buggy releases have came, at least at the release date
<James147> any distro ^^
<kroson> not for me, for me all of them  work well
<saintly> Startup disk creator, will that work?
<kroson> but for some ...
<James147> saintly: that is usb-creator :)
<saintly> alright what do i do here. lol ive only done this on a windows PC
<James147> saintly: its fairly stright forward, seletct the iso you want to use in the first half, then plug in your usb stick and select it (and format it) on the second half
<saintly> alright
<oxymoron> How do I enable ompiz?
<James147> saintly: i did knotice usb-creator-kde had some problems with formating the usb though when i last tryed (although it had worked previously so mihgt just ahve been a config problem) but i found usb-creator  (the gnome version) worked
<kroson> oxymoron: it is enabled with the nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu
<benjamin_> samba is now installed. Attempting to share files with dolphin still yields no response. SWAT looks extremely complicated. Can't I just right-click and share like I used to be able to?
<kroson> as for kde, i dont know, maybe you have to install it separately
<saintly> umm
<kroson> have you tried kwin?
<saintly> James147: it said somethin about a corrput file
<James147> benjamin_: the GUI for samba dosnt work very well atm, I think a new one is under development but untill then you ahve to edit the config files
<mojo_risin> kroson: yeah... for a stable release it seems it wasn't even tested
<James147> saintly: when you did what?
<kroson> mojo_risin: it seems that lucid was more stable like 1 month ago than it is on the release
<saintly> tried to open the iso
<mojo_risin> kroson: i see... i would like to have the feedback when it will be safe to network upgrade...
<James147> saintly: :S might have a corrput iso then, try running an md5sum on it
<James147> !md5 | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kroson> mojo_risin: search on the forums for some feedback of someone with the same configuration as you
<kroson> you may upgrade and be OK or just screw your OS
<FabienD> hi all
<kroson> there is no recommended date, although the usual is 2 or 3 weeks after the release
<Barridus> it seems the "use KDE fonts in GTK apps" option or whatever isn't working (at least for me).  wouldn't be a big deal except the fact i'm on a netbook so having firefox's menu and toolbar fonts being too big is somewhat of an annoyance.  anyone know what's up?
<kroson> but even after this you may screw your OS, thats why network upgrade is not very secure
<mojo_risin> kroson: my configuration is nothing so special; standard kubuntu with some packages installed :)
<saintly> James147: alright im trying to set it into the ISO box and when i double click it it doesnt go to the box lol
<kroson> mojo_risin: but as i told, the upgrade may work well for you, the only way to see would be testing :S, obviously
<kroson> for those who have a separate /home partition this is not a problem
<kroson> of course
<mojo_risin> kroson: yeah but it's not reasonable to reinstall all your system... upgrades were a thing i liked with linux dists
<kroson> mojo_risin: there were always problems with upgrades on linux, only rolling releases have less trouble with it
<kroson> that has to do with the way apt handles packages and its dependencies
<kroson> packages conflicts lead to these situations...
<James147> saintly: not sure what you mean
<saintly> James147: thinkin it wants me to wipe it and make it a startup disk first
<kroson> mojo_risin: its up to you to decide what you want, keep with karmic, upgrade, clean install lucid.
<mojo_risin> kroson: yeah, let's wait and see :)
<mojo_risin> I will try one more time, in two weeks
<kroson> mojo_risin: have you tried upgrading from karmic to lucid already?
<mojo_risin> if it doesn't work i'll steek with this version
<saintly> grr this is strange
<James147> saintly: you will need to wipe the usb stick (although usb-creator sould be able to do that with the "format" button) but you should be able to select the iso anyway
<mojo_risin> kroson: my current version is 09.10
<kroson> mojo_risin: sure
<mojo_risin> kroson: i tried to upgrade to 10.04
<kroson> and
<James147> saintly: try installing the gnome version "usb-creator" (or "use-creator-gtk")
<James147> saintly: i have found it works slightly better
<mojo_risin> kroson: and it ruined my system :)
<kroson> what did you do next?
<saintly> james147: how, sudo apt-get install usb creator?
<mojo_risin> kroson: i used my backup
<mojo_risin> and reverted to 09.10
<kroson> mojo_risin: ok
<kroson> give a try again in some time, maybe you are lucky then
<James147> saintly: "sudo apt-get install usb-creator" should do it, if not add -gtk to the end (carnt remember when they changed the naming)
<kroson> sooner or later you will have to upgrade, to lucid, maverick or the follower..
<benjamin_> I installed samba, successfully edited the configuration file, but when I go to do a restart I get this: "/etc/init.d/samba: command not found"
<kroson> and if you arent able to upgrade to lucid, you will have to do a clean install by then
<James147> benjamin_: try "sudo service samba restart"
<mojo_risin> kroson: i will, thanks
<kroson> np
<benjamin_> "samba: unrecognized service"
<ljl> it's "smbd"
 * James147 installs samba to test
<benjamin_> the page you guys sent me to with the bot says it's still 'samba' :P
<saintly> james147: Setting up usb-creator (0.2.22) ...Complete
<saintly> :D
<James147> benjamin_: yeah looks like smbd, dam them chaning the names of things :S
<vadi01> guys this nvidia fix...its in updates testing right?
<benjamin_> James147: at least we figured it out
<vadi01> its not been commited yet?
<benjamin_> ljl: thanks for the assist
<ljl> np
<kroson> vadi01: i think yes
<vadi01> darn the plymount is so ugly
<Barridus> my gtk font size is too big, can anyone help?
<vadi01> Barridus: after updating your video driver?
<James147> saintly: usb-creator should work the same way as the kde version just be slightly mor reliable :S
<Barridus> vadi01, no updates have been done, i just started using kde after the lucid release, it's been that way since
<vadi01> just adjust from system settings-->appearence-->fonts try setting the font dpi to 96
<saintly> James147: the iso file still wont let me select it
<Barridus> vadi01, tried that already, doesn't seem to work
<James147> saintly: any error?
<Barridus> i think the issue isn't a DPI issue with teh gtk fonts, i think it's simply rendering them at a higher size (9 perhaps) opposed to 6 or 7 (kde)
<comodi> hi to all
<Landgraf_Chel> what package in'nt requre certificate?
<FabienD> I have upgraded to kubuntu 10.04 and got the 'can't start ksmserver' error. is that due to my nvidia card or what ?
<comodi> any news about poulsbo and lucid lynx?
<Landgraf_Chel> i need vpn-connection, bat i not have certifcate
<saintly> no, it just closes the window after i select open
<Landgraf_Chel> in gnome is it
<Landgraf_Chel> openvpn and vpnc isn't suit
<Landgraf_Chel> what is more?
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> my laptop just told me that its low on power. so I connected the cable and everything crashed. I had to press the power button for seconds to turn the computer off. when it came back up the desktop was resetted. all settings lost. Waht a bad version :-(((((((((((
<wizkoder> Do I have to install gnome now? Is there an alternative to ubuntu when I want to use kde?
<wizkoder> This version has not been tested. Otherwise it would not have been released.
<wizkoder> You will loose a lot of users with this. Because it just does not work!
<SatanClaus> hey guys, I just ran a dis-upgrade on my system, but while doing so my computer suddenly did a hard shutdown, I think something was blocking the fan, so after fixing that: how do I resume?
<SatanClaus> s/dis-upgrade/dist-upgrade/
<saintly> @ James147: the iso was indeed corrupt lol. downloading a new one now ETA 1hour 22 minutes.
<SilverCode> wizkoder: are you using an ext4 filesystem?
<wizkoder> SilverCode: No. I use xfs
<vadi01> whooooo my printer finally worked after 5 years
<vadi01> not this is cool
<SilverCode> wizkoder: ok ... it just sounds like the filsystem hadn't comitted the changes before your machine crashed
<SilverCode> wizkoder: as for the crashing when you plug your power in, that sucks :)
<wizkoder> SilverCode: its not the fs fault. xfs works fine.
<saintly> @ silvercode: what?? lol
<saintly> oh wizkoder crashed when puggin er in?
<wizkoder> saintly: I just plugged the power cable in and everything goes down :-(
<saintly> @ wizkoder: are you on it right now
<wizkoder> Does debian have a graphical system setting now? I think I try this now. Kubuntu is not working anymore :-(
<wizkoder> saintly: rebootet and started to set everything up again
<wizkoder> The plasmoid started to jump around again
<saintly> @ wizkoder: ouch. and you are plugged in to power now?
<wizkoder> If I try to rsize the microblogging plasmoid it always goes back to its initial size
<wizkoder> yes its plugged in. guess when I remove the plug the computer explodes again
<saintly> @wizkoder: hmm. how old is ur PC? thts hardware failure, unless ur software was made by gods lol.
<wizkoder> kubuntu 8.04 worked perfectly
<wizkoder> 9.04 was really buggy
<wizkoder> 10.04 is worse :-((((
<wizkoder> Its about 2 years old
<saintly> 9.10 was a thing of beauty
<wizkoder> No its wasn't because the sound crashed all the time
<saintly> try the Netbook version, wizkoder
<wizkoder> I want to use kde
<saintly> and i cn help ur sound isssues too lol
<saintly> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saintly> use the trouble shooting one, and if you get stuck come talk to me lol.
<saintly> took me like 15 minutes, my sound is perfect.
<saintly> something about  the kernal when you update, it doesnt quite catch sound cards right lol.
<wizkoder> The sound in the new version seems to work :-)
<wizkoder> Did not yet install skype. Lets see
<abdlhafiz> wats up
<saintly> skype is my tester lol. i use the echo sound toest, easy as cake.
<saintly> test*
<saintly> @abdihafiz: hey
<abdlhafiz> @sup  dude
<saintly> ;)
<saintly> need help with anything?
<abdlhafiz> @yeah
<saintly> whats thatt
<abdlhafiz> @sanintly,i want tha source code 4 firefox,any idea
<saintly> hmm
<zus> oxymoron,  are you still around?
<saintly> let me look
<abdlhafiz> i'm waiting
<saintly> @abdlhafiz: i assume you want the newset version?
<zus> oxymoron,  i fixed the video. i fixed my video. it was end user error.
<abdlhafiz> yeah man
<FabienD> !ksmserver
<FabienD> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FabienD> !can't start ksmserver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FabienD> lol
<saintly> you need to download Mercurial, thats ur easiest way, abdlhafiz
<saintly> https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Developer_Guide/Source_Code/Mercurial
<zus> does konqueror come with kget plugins by default? or do i have to install them? how do i know if its installed or not?
<giovanny> hi
<jeremias_> hello
<c3l> how can I set a hotkey for dolphin?
<c3l> nvm I found it
<ner0x> Anyone found a fix for the nvidia-settings error yet?
<SilverCode> ner0x: you mean it not being able to save to xorg.conf?
<ner0x> SilverCode, Yes.
<oxymoron> zus: Ah now I am, glad you fixed it. What was the problem?
<SilverCode> ner0x: I just saved to empty file, ran nvidia-xconfig, and then hand merged the 2
<SilverCode> ner0x: certainly not ideal, but it worked :)
<ner0x> SilverCode: Still getting a lot of the bugs out of this one I guess.
<zus> oxymoron,  really i had used karmic repository alll i had to do was change karmic to lucid. that was my bad
<ner0x> Also, I noticed there is no "kdevelop" package?
<FabienD> !failsafe
<FabienD> !failsafe session
<zus> oxymoron, lesson learned pay attention lol.
<zus> does anyone know how to get ubuntu-1 in kubuntu?
<ner0x> SilverCode: Didn't work. This is enough to make me switch back to 9.10
<ner0x> How can it be released with so many issues. :-/
<TheAncientGoat> Guys, is there an easy way to mount a hardrive at a specific point after installation? I had a seperate partition for my Desktop folder in 9.10, and I freshly re-installed my system but forgot to set that partitions mount point, and I can't find anything to fix it
<TheAncientGoat> I can remember being able to set mountpoints in a partition editor, but I cant seem to find that functionality anymore
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: /etc/fstab is where you would do it, I think
<TheAncientGoat> I have yet to touch a text config file that has not messed up my installation in some way or another :P
<c3l> how can I get a folder "up" button in dolphin?
<ljl> c3l: right click on the toolbar, configure toolbar, add it.
<iconmefisto> c3l: right-click the toolbar, configure toolbars
<c3l> aah nice, ty
<ljl> c3l: you do know you can click on the last directory listed in the path at the top to achieve the same effect, though?
<TheAncientGoat> iconmefisto: How can I get the uuid of a drive?
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: sudo blkid /dev/sda5 (for example)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<TheAncientGoat> iconmefisto: Ah, I got it with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<TheAncientGoat> iconmefisto: Do you see anything wrong with adding this line: UUID=adc96351-88d0-4ab3-b52d-556bb72794a8 /home/ryan/Desktop/	ext4	errors=remount-ro 0       1
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: looks ok to me
<TheAncientGoat> iconmefisto: Ok, so you better hide if this makes my system unbootable :P
<Schnacki> Hi, I've got a problem at boot-time (hang on splashscreen) and am kind of at a loss on how to diagnose this in order to find if this is a know bug or something new. Can someone assist me here?
<Schnacki> It appears similar to Bug #538524, but that's supposed to be fixed since mid of March, so I'm probably seeing something else
<BiggFREE> How is working apt-get clean ?
<BiggFREE> How do I free space with Linux ?
<timmey> BiggFree: df
<c3l> BiggFREE: ...?.. remove files
<BiggFREE> yes
<krucks> kubuntu this Very God
<BiggFREE> df command
<c3l> BiggFREE: open your favourite filemanager and start removing files that you dont need. or uninstall packages: # apt-get remove foo
<BiggFREE> df files
<BiggFREE> ok
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<Anubis> is there a way to put multiple linux live distros on a dvd, select the distro and boot ?
<hollyday> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu 10.4 and tried to start it, but all i get is a grub shell
<ner0x> If my sudo won't let me "sudo" anything, how do I edit root files? (seeing as I can't log in as root)
<zus> what can play .swf files?
<ljl> ner0x: you can reboot into recovery mode and fix it
<iconmefisto> zus: simplest thing is a web browser
<reza> ner0x: sudo nano <file>
<ljl> reza: ... he just said sudo doesn't work.
<ner0x> ljl: I'll try that.
<ner0x> I was trying to avoid that. :-/
<reza> hollyday: it looks like something happened with your grub configuration during install. anything work in the recovery mode?
<ljl> ner0x: if sudo doesn't work there aren't many other ways. is your user a member of the "admin" group? (check by typing "groups")
<phdp> I need to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. When I try to open the file it says I do not have the permission, so I guess I have to open a terminal, type "sudo su", enter my password and then open it, but I have no idea how to open a textfile from the console :)
<zus> iconmefisto, ty
<ner0x> ljl: I know the mistake I made. I'll have to book in save to fix it. :-/
<reza> phdp: kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<yofel> phdp: just run 'kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf' from the run dialog
<hollyday> reza: how can i got into the recovery mode? the grub shel is the first thing i get when i start my pc, there is no grubmenu or something
<phdp> I get: No protocol specified
<phdp> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Schnacki> phdp: run the "kdesudo..." command as your normal user
<Schnacki> phdp: not as root.
<phdp> oops
<yofel_> phdp: you did use that from the run dialog, not from the terminal?
<yofel_> phdp: or yes, as your normal user from the terminal
<phdp> ah yes ! it works, thanks
<reza> hollyday: sorry, I misunderstood. I don't know with certainty how to help you.
<Schnacki> hollyday: I guess, your grub is broken. Was this a new install or an upgrade?
<hollyday> it was a new install, i already tried to reinstall grub with the chroot method, but the result at the boot is still the same
<hollyday> and i dont have a menu.lst or e grub.conf in my /boot/grub/ after the original install neither after i reinstalled grub
<reza> hollyday: I'm researching it online and it looks like a missing symlink in your /boot/grub
<reza> is re-installing out of the question?
<Schnacki> hollyday: I'm not yet familiar with grub2, but: if you boot the live-cd and look on the disk at the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, are there any lines beginning with "menuentry" in there?
<horst_> Guten Abend
<zus> is there an autohide on the panel in kubutnu?
<ADC> yes zus
<ADC> 'abend horst
<calumayoo> hello... my video i think that the video resolution is poor... especially when it is in full screen mode
<ADC> to autohide the panel, go to the panel settings
<david_n> i triedn kubuntu 10.04 live, and it worked excellent. i installed it, and when i started it i just got a black terminal-screen with a login-window. i tried "startx", and saw that there was some missing "nvidia" driver. how do i fix that? :o
<calumayoo> i think that the video resolution is poor... especially when it is in full screen mode
<DerHorst> Hier ist nicht genug Platz für zwei Horst!
<ADC> more settings, auto hide
<ADC> DerHorst : LOL
<DerHorst> Oh, excuse me, english channel: There is one Horst too much
<ADC> xD
<ADC> zus : found it ?
<zus> ADC,  no i steped away for a sec,  where is it?
<ADC> zus : do you see the designed panel button ?
<ADC> zus : down right normally
<zus> ADC,  i found it now thanks.
<ADC> zus : kde4 right ?
<zus> ADC,  yes
<c3l> why does the fonts in firefox and some other applications make me want to kill my selfe after a while? it looks just plain bad sometimes, didnt have this issue when I was running ubuntu 19.10, now I switched to kubuntu 10.04
<ADC> zus : alright ^^
<ADC> the autohide function of panels is much better in kde 4 than 3.5
<ADC> (of course lol)
<zus> ADC, i dont really wanna clutter the dsktp with widgets and the pannel is in my way lol
<ADC> ^^
<ner0x> What happened to kdevelop ?
<ADC> c3l : i do not have such problems
<ADC> c3l : which version of firefox are you using ?
<c3l> ADC: latest, installed the system earlier today, and firefox with some default firefox installer that was included in kubuntu
<Schnacki> ner0x: KDevelop 4 is commited but not on the mirrors yet. At least that's what I gathered from launchpad earlier today
<ADC> c3l : go to help, about firefox to get the version
<c3l> but I now see that I had been messing with the screens settings, there was no real problem, thanks anyway =)
<ADC> c3l : because the last firefox release is 3.6.3, and it's working perfectly for me ^^
<c3l> same here :D
<ADC> ok
<UbuntuLily> How big does your USB drive have to be to be able to install kubuntu on it?
<ADC> 2gB minimum
<ADC> and it's pretty embarasing
<ADC> 4GB would be great
<ADC> because you need 1GB for kubuntu
<c3l> no
<c3l> the iso file is less than 700mb
<ADC> and 1 or 2 or 4, ... GB for the changes, its a permanent file, so a false partition, in a file that is completed by using the system
<c3l> it fits on a CD
<ADC> yeah ok 700mo to 1gb for the system, and the persistent casper file ^^
<c3l> oooh, you wanted to install ON it
<Barridus> dragon player just sits with a black screen when i try and play a video, codec issue?
<c3l> sorry =)
<ADC> doesn't mather ^^
<wizkoder> i have just let the machine on for a while anf ate breakfast. when i came back the desktop looked strange. the tray only showing some symbols. nothing worked anymore....   omg
<plush> heya. is there any way to install 10.04 on a netbook that has no optical drives?
<plush> it seems to be extremely difficult as there are no .img files
<wizkoder> dont install it!!!!!!!!!!
<ADC> what type of videos wiskoder ? divx ?
<plush> there is a netbook .iso but that's too big to burn on cd and boot my computer from :(
<ADC> then use an usb key ^^
<c3l> plush: use unetbootin to get the iso into an img, it does all this and puts it on the usb automatically, very easy and fast
<Barridus> plush, use a tool like unetbootin to create a bootable flash drive from the .iso
<franxavior> hi there
<zus> i  thought 10.4 was goint to have yahoo as a search engine? or is that ubuntu only
<ADC> aha first
<ADC> :D
<franxavior> is there any way to disable to desktop preview thing?
<c3l> zus: whaaaaat?!
<plush> c3l: i can't. i don't have linux
<franxavior> or preview in general whenever my mouse hovers over any item?
<ADC> you can do it on pc plush
<plush> the tool seems to exist for linux and windows only
<c3l> plush: ohh.. well get cygwin :D
<plush> rather free software-unfriendly
<plush> i run freebsd on all my machines
<c3l> aha
<plush> no cygwin for freebsd...
<ADC> generating a usb install key can be made under windows too
<c3l> i just assumed win..
<UbuntuLily> I don't have a CD-R Available to me and am trying to build the disk but only have a 1GB thumb drive.  When I used USB Creator it says its too small.  If the CD is 697MB why don't it fit on a 1GB thumb?
<wizkoder> plush: why exactely are u in this channel then? :)
<ADC> then find one pc with windows ^^
<fussel> horst ist jetzt fussel
<plush> wizkoder: because i run all my family on kubuntu
<fussel> ok
<plush> and so i am trying to install it on my old machine
<ADC> i know i should get killed by talking of wind**** LOL
<plush> all i have right now is freebsd... and a very uncooperative iso image
<zus> c3l,  i was reading that some place
<plush> there has got to be a way to install this beast
<zus> c3l,  kinda glad they didnt
<c3l> is the restricted extras included as default in the latest kubuntu?
<ADC> i don't think so
<ADC> i did install it so i think not lol
<c3l> zus: haha yeah, does people even use yahoo these days? maybe in the states.. but its dead in europe
<c3l> ADC: thats wierd, i can play mp3s and so anyways
<ADC> that's pretty right
<ADC> yeah me too by the begining, but i needed it for something and did install it
<c3l> ahh, well flash and so doesnt work so Ill get it
<ADC> ^^
<ADC> oh, just for fun, where are you all from ?
<zus> c3l, i like yahoo...better than bing/aol/  and  all the others that was used back in the day...i kinda used yahoo cuz they was an alternative then and after all these years i still have my same email lol
<ADC> i mean which land ? ^^
<c3l> sweden! icebears and stuff ;)
<harjot> whats kubuntus equivelent of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<ADC> France :D
<ner0x> So how many people went back to 9.10?
<c3l> zus: ive converted to google completle, not too proud of it though ;p
 * ljl will be back onto 8.04 ;|
<plush> so... is there no way at all to install kubuntu when you are not running either windows or linux already? this seems a bit... sad
<ADC> ner0x : why ?
<UbuntuLily> Can someone help me with this error,  I am trying to install unetbootin and receive this:  This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<ljl> plush: uh?
<ner0x> ADC: Well, so far nothing works.
<c3l> I see only improvements with 10.04
<zus> c3l,  im Slowly going google i made a gmail in the last 2 months maybe?
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do?
<Schnacki> plush: well, there is, just converting for an usb-image seems a bit hard
<plush> ljl: i can't find a way to make a bootable usb key and install kubuntu
<ADC> you need to get the installation working plush, if you are really desperate, buy a ubuntu cd :D
<Schnacki> plush: is there no bsd-tool that does something similar?
<plush> ADC: a cd is no use. this is a netbook we are talking about
<harjot> whats kubuntus equivelent of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<plush> Schnacki: not that i know of
<ner0x> kdevelop isn't around anymore, nvidia-settings is broken.
<ADC> dor me 10.04 lunid lynx is perfect ner0x
<ADC> yeah but
<ljl> plush: ah, ok. because obviously there is normally away, and that's burning the ISO to a CD.
<ADC> you need something to install ubuntu ^^
<c3l> zus: the thing is that you cant dislike googles products, they are very good at most levels, and alot is even open source.
<ljl> plush: i thought freebsd came with a Linux binary compatibility layer, anyway?
<saintly> anyone?
<ADC> so you need or a ubuntu CD, or a ubuntu Usb Key
<plush> ljl: this i can't do either as the image is 770mb and i only have 700mb cds here...
<ner0x> ADC: Hrm?
<zus> c3l,  yahoo is now used for social sites like myspace and facebooks and spam and serious stuffs now go to yahoo. im so tardy to the google trends
<Schnacki> plush: alternatively (and I admit this is _lots_ of additional work): install virtualbox on your bsd (I assume that's possible?), install kubuntu in there and use that to convert the ISO to an USB-Image
<ljl> plush: it will probably burn anyway
<ADC> who is running 10.04 here ?
<ADC> Me :D
<plush> ljl: for userland stuff, yes. not sure if linux support will work for such a low-level tool
<ljl> plush: it's not particularly low-level.
<ljl> worth trying.
<UbuntuLily> Plush - ore you can use virtualbox and just boot to the live image and probably do the same
<dlb1980> I need some help with my video driver issues, since I upgraded to 10.04 I cant get into KDE anymore
<plush> Schnacki: i already have virtualbox. i have windows in it. mounted the netbook cd in there. double clicked on the usb-creator.exe for windows. nothing happened, so i killed the session after 5 minutes
<c3l> zus: is yahoo integrated with myspace and facebook? ;o well I really like gmail and google docs, use it alot actually. and of course the search engine, but maybe I'm just so used to it..
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do?
<franxavior> looks like you cant disable desktop preview in 10.04
<calumayoo> uhm this is urgent... need your help guys. Konqueror's going wild!!!! how do i stop it?
<ADC> oh yeah, the only thing i can't get working is the suspend mode, but was the same with 9.10
<ADC> doesn't mather
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do?
<UbuntuLily> Plush, do you have your USB drive mounted in virtualbox to your guest?
<Schnacki> plush: did you assign the USB-drive to the windows-box?
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do? Is there some way to save it?
<Schnacki> I've never done this myself, so I don't even have an idea what _should_ happen
<zus> c3l,  no but when they asked for email adress i use the what i call the spam catcher. i check that every 2 months my yahoo email that is
<calumayoo> uhm this is urgent... need your help guys. Konqueror's going wild!!!! how do i stop it?
<saintly> calumayoo, uninstall the sucker, konqueror is crap
<plush> UbuntuLily: unfortunately, forwarding usb-drives as such into virtualbox is not supported for freebsd-
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do?
<c3l> zus: haha aah now I get it
<ADC> i do agree for konqueror ^^
<Schnacki> calumayoo: [ctrl]-[alt]-[esc] and klick on konqueror -> Konqueror killed
<ADC> firefox is the best ever
<c3l> calumayoo: kill it and stop using it, I really dislike it :D
<plush> Schnacki: i didn't even get that far. the usb-creator didn't even start
<UbuntuLily> Neat.  No luck with unetbootin?
<teeahr1> Can anybody help me out with some video card woes? I've been trying to get the nvidia driver to work for a GeForce GTS 250M for the last two days and I've gotten nowhere.
<saintly> Im copying the ISO file, and my computer dropped into hibernate. now it says its copying, but its not moving.
<saintly> what should i do?
<calumayoo> it continues loading
<calumayoo> nonstop
<Schnacki> saintly: reboot
<zus> c3l,  i'm kinda waiting for wave to go public
<dlb1980> I need some help with some video card issues, need help trying to get KDE to work since the upgrade to 10.04
<saintly> Schnacki:  and itll continue to load when i do so?
<Schnacki> calumayoo: what did you do? Did it start with surfing to a webpage?
<plush> UbuntuLily: netbootin is linux and windows only. other free software explicitly not supported
<Schnacki> saintly: no, but it'll have stopped downloading and you will have to restart
<calumayoo> i clicked the help button as i was downloading a new splash screen
<c3l> zus: ive had a wave account for quite some time now, wave is really slow and not very useful yet =/ but the idea is great!
<saintly> Schnacki: So i need to reboot and downlaod again, in other words
<Schnacki> plush: I meant _before_ starting the usb-creator
<c3l> zus: but I've seen alot of improvements over time, and its working faster and faster
<ADC> oh a question to everyone : what do you see during the boot sequence of kubuntu ?
<plush> Schnacki: ah, so the tool is designed to not even pop up an error message if there is no usb key?
<calumayoo> Schnacko: i clicked the help button as i was downloading a new spalsh screen. now my mouse pointer is a nonstop bouncing konqueror
<ljl> ADC: a garbled splashscreen (known bug)
<Schnacki> saintly: that would be the "easily describable way". Might be another way, but I'm not good enough at remote-debugging to tell you what you could do otherwise :)
<ADC> i have nothing until kde is loaded and went crazy with that the last two days lol
<saintly> Schnacki: Reboot it is! see you in a minute 30
<Schnacki> plush: I don't know. I've never used the tool. But it's an idea to test
<BiggFREE> bbl
<calumayoo> ill just restart
<calumayoo> be back
<ADC> sorry i have to leave, gonna eat pizzas LOL byebye
<vince> Hi eveyone
<vince> I have q big proble; here
<Schnacki> calumayoo: oh, so konqueror is not really starting, just the "startup notification" for konqueror is always present?
<vince> the netzork manager seems to be disabled
<vince> no zifi no netzork
<vince> nothing
<plush> Schnacki: i have windows installed natively on one of the machines i am putting kubuntu on
<plush> just freed 2gb and will do it from there
<vince> please help me
<dlb1980> I really need some help trying to get my computer to work, I cant get in to KDE it loads to console, and when i type KDM it wont open KDE
<plush> but i am *shocked* that windows is supported for this and "competing" free OSes are deliberately excluded
<Schnacki> plush: good luck :)
<plush> this is a terrible state of affairs
<Schnacki> vince: what does "ifconfig" on a console say? does it show any devices?
<vince> i cant do it cos im using qn ubuntu live cd right now
<vince> cause my kubuntu is useless at the moment
<vince> the thing is i was running out of battery and i had to reboot using the on>off button
<plush> Schnacki: thanks. i will need a lot of luck
<vince> it screzed up the network manager
<wizkoder> Is Lucid working for somebody here without Problems?
<vince> i tried to delete all kde config files
<vince> didnt work
<vince> i think i need all the *deb related to the network manager
<StevenR> wizkoder: works for me :)
<vince> cause i cant use the internet /
<wizkoder> StevenR: No problems?
<calumayoo> Schnacki: how do i remove it?
<StevenR> wizkoder: nope. just works.
<calumayoo> Schnacko: how do i remove it?
<Schnacki> vince: well: if the sources.list file also includes the cd you might just be able to reinstall that, but I'm not really sure that would help
<Schnacki> calumayoo: remove what?
<calumayoo> konqueror
<vince> thx Schnacki...i dont know zhat happened...frustrating
<Schnacki> calumayoo: you could try KPackageKit
<calumayoo> ok thanks...
<calumayoo> have you removed you konqueror?
<vince> im afraid im gonna have to make a fresh install
<vince> dammit
<plush> Schnacki: the usb-creator seems to be doing its work from native windows. success at last
<vince> bye
<Schnacki> plush: *thumbsup* at least you get it to work, if not in the way wanted
<Schnacki> vince: I'm sorry, but I don't really know anything more to help you here
<Schnacki> calumayoo: nope. I don't have any problems with it
<saintly> alright noobish question how do i access my files n stuff?
<zus> i am using fire fox the new 3.6 one,...and i keep getting asked to install new plugins. but when i hit the button it says there were no pluggings found
<plush> Schnacki: next thing, once the netbook is happy, windows on the other machine will be replaced with kubuntu as well
<calumayoo> Schnacki: i removed it nnow
<kubuntukrazy> i'm in trouble.  i ran the upgrade, but afterwards couldn't log into KDE.  i tried removing my NV drivers and going basic, but that screwed things up worse.  i finally removed and reinstalled xserver, but now i just error to cmd prompt.
<kubuntukrazy> i also get a USB /dev/proc/usb mount error on boot
<kubuntukrazy> is there anything i can run at the cmd prompt to force the everything to be reinstalled?
<moderndayzero> anyone know how to get the accelerated 3d working on 10.4
<saintly> How do i access my files LOL
<saintly> ??
<dlb1980> i need some video card issues help, I cant get into KDE
<kubuntukrazy> saintly: use dolphin
<kubuntukrazy> dlb1980: me too.  try to log in, get popped right back out?
<kubuntukrazy> dlb1980: all of my fix attempts have just broken things worse :(
<Schnacki> saintly: dolphin would come to mind
<saintly> LOL
<dlb1980> same here, i get thrown into console instead of being able to get into KDE
<Schnacki> saintly: what files do you talk about? those of another OS?
<kubuntukrazy> dlb1980: yup.  nvidia?
<dlb1980> intel
<kubuntukrazy> hmm
<kubuntukrazy> glx ?
<dlb1980> gm965
<dlb1980> it is on my laptop
<kubuntukrazy> dlb1980: did you have glx running? (3d accel)
<dlb1980> no i was trying to get it started  and that is what caused this
<kubuntukrazy> oh, hehe
<kubuntukrazy> in the past i've fun dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure video
<kubuntukrazy> that doesn't appear to do anything
<kubuntukrazy> i mean, i hit enter and it doesn't seem to run anything
<dlb1980> the last thing i put in that caused all of this was "echo options i915 modeset=1 sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<melomane> kubuntu lucid has problems with DSL right?
<kubuntukrazy> dlb1980: good luck.... i'm sick of messign with it for now.  i'm going to eat a sandwhich
<kubuntukrazy> maybe someone will be on later that knows more than how to break stuff (like me)
<dlb1980> lol ok thanks, hope you canfix it as well
<seth> Hello?
<seth> I apparently am unaware of what I'm doing. Help?
<iconmefisto> what's the problem, seth
<seth> I upgraded to 10.04 and now my computer won't recognize my second hard drive.
<seth> I used it as storage.
<omfarka> hello, how can i get back my panel at the bottom of the screen
<omfarka> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> omfarka, ask in #ubuntu
<omfarka> thanks
<ngong> doing an apt-get update, I get "99% waiting for headlines" and it never finishes. Any idea how to overcome it?
<theuros> i have dualboot ... what happens to my other OS if i install new version of ubuntu over old one ?
<BluesKaj> which other OS ?
<theuros> win xp
<theuros> i ahve win xp and ubuntu
<theuros> i want to install a new version of ubuntu over my old one .. clean install
<BluesKaj> that will work fine , theuros
<theuros> so i just install it over and thats it ?
<BluesKaj> yes, but make sure you use the manual install with formatting
<BluesKaj> it's best way to do a clean install IMO
<calumayoo> can you mount a .zip file in kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> seth: how did you use your 2nd disk before the upgrade? where was it mounted?
<theuros> i will ....thanx for info
<dolomite> calumayoo: I'm not aware of any software that'll allow you to mount a .zip
<dolomite> you can extract it
<seth> iconmefisto: I'm not sure what you mean. When I needed to use it, I just clicked on "Places" and mounted itfrom the drop down menu with a password I set up.
<calumayoo> i extracted it...  here trying to install ms office 07 using playonlinux....thanks dolomite
<dolomite> np
<iconmefisto> seth: so it's not listed in places any more
<seth> iconmefisto: No. It has disappeared.
<dolomite> iconmefisto: sudo blkid in a terminal should give you information about your drives
<dolomite> then you can mount your "2nd disk" using sudo mount
<seth> dolomite: how do I know which one to mount?
<phrozen> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.   - can someone help me?
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello. Is there any way to indent by tab in Kate as opposed to indenting by spaces?
<phrozen> If I am trying to add a a wired by GUI and when I am checking avaiable for all users then it is deleting
<dolomite> seth: how many entries does it give? it doesn't hurt to go down the list and try to mount them all
<dolomite> seth: that is, if you don't know which one is the drive you're trying to mount
<phrozen> hmm I am trying to mount eth0
<phrozen> but I can not
<seth> dolomite: Ok, I'll try them all. brb
<phrozen> how can I do that?
<iconmefisto> phrozen: ifconfig eth0 up  ??
<phrozen> it is not solving the problem .. if I type eth0 I can see eth0 configuration
<phrozen> I can ping site eq ping google.com
<dolomite> phrozen: are you using knetworkmanager? consider switching to wicd
<phrozen> but my FF or Opera can not open site
<phrozen> no I am using gnome
<dolomite> phrozen: have you edited the /etc/network/interfaces file or is it standard?
<phrozen> I edited but now it is standard
<tazz> i forgot the name of the app to upgrade my kubuntu install.
<tazz> anyone here remember?
<dolomite> tazz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dolomite> ?
<seth> dolomite: I'm really new to this. This what I get.../dev/sda5: UUID="5e985a84-0f6d-48d8-a5e6-b272cd5ab752" TYPE="swap"
<seth> /dev/sdb1: UUID="5294658A94657181" TYPE="ntfs"
<seth> /dev/sda1: UUID="f41fa519-c086-45d1-a501-e6f588e03894" TYPE="ext4"
<seth> When you say, to use sudo mount...what
<FloodBotK1> seth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> tazz: you mean from karmic?
<tazz> dolomite,  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<seth> Sorry.
<tazz> yofel, up
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tazz> from 9.10 to 10.04
<dolomite> seth: example- sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<moderndayzero> hello everyone
<yofel> !upgrade | tazz
<ubottu> tazz: please see above
<tazz> yofel, yes i am, thanks for pointing it out.
<phrozen> dolomite any ideas? how can I solve problem with my network? I can not see an icon with wired connection near clock and etc, and at network manager none wireds
<dolomite> phrozen: so you can't add a wired connection in network manager?
<phrozen> yup that is true ... but it is not only problem
<phrozen> it is after upgrade to 10.04 ;/
<seth> dolomite: It didn't work.
<phrozen> from 9.04
<yofel> phrozen: if you plug the cable in it should use a dhcp connection by default
<dolomite> phrozen: in your /etc/network/interfaces, are there the lines auto eth0 and iface etho0 inet dhcp?
<phrozen> yea I was trying but it is not ;/
<phrozen> nop it is not
<yofel> phrozen: you did upgrade to 9.10 first? direct upgrades from 9.04 to 10.04 aren't supported and not guaranteed to work (more like I have no idea what that does to the system)
<phrozen> 9.10 - 10.04
<yofel> ok
<phrozen> auto lo
<phrozen> iface lo inet loopback
<phrozen> auto eth0
<phrozen> iface etho0 inet dhcp
<phrozen> #auto eth0
<FloodBotK1> phrozen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phrozen> #iface eth0 inet static
<phrozen>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<yofel> phrozen: erm, can you please remove the eth0 connection from interfaces? we had issues with that during testing
<yofel> also network manager will ignore any interfaces that are configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<tsimpson> phrozen: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<phrozen> yofel : I deleted it and now I am restarting comp
<phrozen> STILL THE SAME PROBLEM ... no icon with wired connection, interfaces is clear . ehhh
<phrozen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426006/
<phrozen> link from ifconfig
<yofel> phrozen: can you check if 'knetworkmanager' is running? (ps -e, top, systemmonitor,...)
<phrozen> it is
<phrozen> i think it is a problem with dns
<yofel> phrozen: and the ifconfig output looks fine (except that I don't recognise the address, no home network I guess)
<yofel> phrozen: then check your /etc/resolv.conf, that has the DNS information
<plush> wow. the netbook remix is the biggest pile of shit i have ever seen
<plush> who uses this rubbish?
<tsimpson> !language | plush
<ubottu> plush: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<calumayoo> goodnyt guys! :) thanks for all the help today.. and the other day included... its 2:00 am. lol thanks
<StevenR> ok... what's the macos-like panel thing for ubuntu/kubuntu called please?
<CartoonCat> ok yay failing to boot after upgrading
<CartoonCat> getting a mountall seg fault
<yofel> StevenR: do you mean cairo-dock ?
<CartoonCat> ideas on how to recover?
<dolomite> CartoonCat: can you get into the recovery mode?
<phrozen__> postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<phrozen__> can it be a problem...
<phrozen__> with my internet connection
<yofel> if you're trying to run bind9 maybe, had that error too, nobody seems to want to take care of it
<CartoonCat> dolomite: mm, if i knew what the recovery kernel name was, then maybe
<dolomite> do you have a grub menu?
<dolomite> it's usually the same kernel but in parenthesis (recovery mode)
<CartoonCat> i do not use the k/ubunt loader, i use my gentoo grub, so i only have the default kernel listed
<len_> how do you remove a stuck, hidden, or not visable widget?  I the lcd weather widget stuck under the cashew where I can't get to it.  I can see it, but it is covered by the cashew.
<yofel> CartoonCat: then edit the kernel line and replace 'quiet splash' with 'single' as that's the only difference
<CartoonCat> i do not have that on my kernel line
<yofel> CartoonCat: well, then just add single
<CartoonCat> it is kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic root=/dev/sda7
<CartoonCat> just add it to the end or ?
<yofel> yes
<unholyskorn> Somehow I messed up my video drivers
<yofel> my recovery kernel line here is "        linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-preempt root=UUID=30e41245-f7b8-4e7b-aa38-a5b3aa2cc044 ro single "
<unholyskorn> Can anyone help me fix them?
<CartoonCat> ty yofel i wil ldo that
<yofel> unholyskorn: tell us the issue and we'll try
<unholyskorn> I installed ati drivers that where not correct for me
<unholyskorn> my card is too old and i didnt know that
<unholyskorn> now my glx is broken when i do glxinfo
<unholyskorn> i removed the ati drivers already i think
<CartoonCat> nope still segfaulted
<yofel> unholyskorn: make sure you remove the driver package and that /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't there
<CartoonCat> init:plymouth main process (82) killed by SEGV signal
<unholyskorn> How do I delete xorg.conf?
<oxymoron> Does anyone use Kdevelop4 here?
<unholyskorn> I don't have a xorg.config file in /etc/x11
<unholyskorn> i only have a xorg.config.failsafe
<saintly> for netbook would you suggest the actual netbook version or regualr 10.04
<yofel> unholyskorn: ok... then that isn't the issue
<unholyskorn> somehow the ati drivers messed something up
<unholyskorn> can i somehow just redo the stock ones?
<saintly> for netbook would you suggest the actual netbook version or regualr 10.04
<yofel> unholyskorn: can you run 'sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf' and make sure it's set to mesa?
<saintly> and again..
<saintly> for netbook would you suggest the actual netbook version or regualr 10.04
<dolomite> saintly: once is enough. if anyone can answer your question, they will
<saintly> ;)
<saintly> alrighty there.
<unholyskorn> /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<StevenR> yofel: probably. trying now. Thanks :)
<ads> Cool - just moved a notify message around - plasma crashed. (kubuntu 9.10)
<yofel> unholyskorn: hm... then maybe try to run 'sudo ldconfig' and try to restart X, if that doesn't help then at least I am out of ideas
<unholyskorn> Crazy how I make one mistake and this os is crippled
<unholyskorn> and no one knows how to fix it
<ner0x> So where did kdevelop go in kubuntu 10.4?
<saintly> Unholyskorn: lol not quite the support team of a windows OS eh? ;)
<unholyskorn> Nope, not even close
<ner0x> unholyskorn: It's for those with thick skin.
<unholyskorn> Yeah i've used linux for a while
<unholyskorn> just this new crap not supporting my card and eating dirt cause i installed the drivers i usually do pisses me off
<unholyskorn> and now no one knows how to just put it back without totally reformatting
<yofel> unholyskorn: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and what is your precise issue again?
<unholyskorn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ner0x> It's an easy fix. nvidia?
<unholyskorn> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<unholyskorn> ATi
<unholyskorn> older card tho, X800XT
<yofel> ok, get us your xorg.log please
<unholyskorn> k hold on bro
<ner0x> I, personally, and not really satisfied with 10.4.
<unholyskorn> No sh*t
<ner0x> s/and/am
<_abhishek> Hi I ma trying to upgrade to lucid from 9.10 but its giving error  Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127. any idea what's the problem
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.org/197170
<dolomite> _abhishek: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntu.com
<saintly> what are the minimum sys requirements for Kubuntu 10.04
<mrub> i don't have sound playing flash videos in my browser. when i start firefox/konqueror from terminal it returns "ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" while playing. any solution?
<yofel> ner0x: and kdevelop4 should be available in lucid-backports soonn
<ner0x> yofel: How soon is 'soon' ? :)
<_abhishek> dolomite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426033/
<dolomite> _abhishek: please edit that file as root and change all karmic references to lucid.
<dolomite> _abhishek: then save and exit. run sudo apt-get update
<dolomite> _abhishek: and try the distro upgrade again
<_abhishek> dolomite: sure one min let me try
<yofel> ner0x: very soon, the 4.0.0 release was uploaded yesterday and is stuck in the archive admin approval queue I think https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1
<elisionista> Good afternoon
<dolomite> hi
<yofel> ner0x: go to the architecture you need and get the .debs if you can't wait :P (and -data from i386)
<elisionista> I have a question that I would like someone to answer...
<dolomite> we'll try
<ner0x> I may just go back to 9.10 for a month or so until everything get resolved.
<elisionista> how to send image using IM software in kubuntu
<elisionista> I tried some software but none worked
<dolomite> elisionista: try imageshack.us to host your photo
<dolomite> and give the URL to your conversant
<elisionista> using MSN protocol I mean
<yofel> ner0x: that would be possible too, the kdevelop release was simply too late to include it in lucid from the beginning
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.org/197170 any ideas?
<elisionista> Is not for my computer, so I cant make a print right now
<unholyskorn> when i run gears i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<unholyskorn> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<elisionista> but someone must have  the same problem as I am
<lukin> hi for all
<yofel> from the log: (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<yofel> hm...
<elisionista> must be some librarys missing
<unholyskorn> Any ideas how to fix it?
<yofel> unholyskorn: you didn't by chance use the ati driver from the ati website?
<unholyskorn> Yeah :(
<yofel> :(
<unholyskorn> I used to newest one for linux didn't know it wasn't right
<yofel> unholyskorn: first, try to reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<ner0x> yofel: Yeah, I might just hang out in 9.10 for a month or so. I'm sure everything will be fixed by then.
<yofel> it should be, will propably take a week or so I think
<unholyskorn> How do I reinstall it?
<ner0x> Yeah, that way any other silly bugs will be taken care of as well.
<yofel> unholyskorn: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<unholyskorn> k brb while its installing
<dolomite> elisionista: what do you mean it's not for your computer?
<ikhider> hello, just now I upgraded kubuntu to 10.04 as per the gui prompt and the computer crashed mid upgrade. now I have no GUI. How can I continue the upgrade from command prompt?
<ikhider> the xorg.conf does not work
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.org/197187 Does this look like it worked?
<yofel> ikhider: first login on the command prompt, then run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yofel> unholyskorn: does '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' exist now?
<yofel> if yes, try to restart X
<unholyskorn> how do i restart x?  just restart the computer or?
<ikhider> yofel: I get a whack o dependency problems, it will not proceed
<unholyskorn> Sorry i'm rusty lol
<yofel> unholyskorn: logout and login again
<unholyskorn> Thanks bro, brb
<yofel> ikhider: then try 'sudo apt-get install -f' first instead
<_abhishek> dolomite: is there any command which I can execute from terminal because after changing the sources.list file now my Software Update manager not showing the update to 10.04 option
<ikhider> yofel: It seems to be doing something...building...replacing...sounds good...
<dolomite> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> ikhider: that command is supposed to try to fix any broken dependencies, if it does something then that's good
<yofel> ikhider: after that run dist-upgrade again
<ikhider> yofel: Errors were encountered while processing linux headers and sub processes
<_abhishek> dolomite: thanks
<ikhider> yofel: It stopped again. Do you suggest I use a download disc and install that o way?
<progre55> hi people! what the hack is nspluginviewer and why is it eating up my cpu??
<unholyskorn> Got me some gears
<yofel> ikhider: probably, if it still errors out then it might be pretty broken
<dolomite> progre55: nspluginviewer is used by konqueror to be able to use plugins
<_abhishek> progre55: I think its flash plugin's part in firefox
<ikhider> I should never have hit upgrade. My bad for trusting the system
<yofel> progre55: that should be nspluginwrapper and it's used to wrap 32bit flash in 64bit firefox
<ikhider> Justy when I am in the middle of a project
<ikhider> (is very, very angry)
<unholyskorn> People still use compiz?
<yofel> unholyskorn: not me, kwin works fine
<dolomite> ikhider: try the alternate disc
<ikhider> dolomite: Why?
<dolomite> ikhider: it's your only option right?
<ikhider> dolomite: I downloaded the 64 bit desktop edition
<ikhider> dolomite: (or rather, am downloading)
<yofel> for reinstalling it doesn't matter if you use alternate or desktop
<progre55> oh I see
<ikhider> Why on earth would it crash? Maybe 10.04 is not stable yet?
<progre55> but I'm using libflashplayer.so from labs.adobe.com..
<yofel> if it crashed during upgrade then what crashed was 9.10, not 10.04
<progre55> and it's 64bit
<ikhider> progre55: So 64 bit is not stable?
<dolomite> oh I thought ikhider wanted to try the update from disc
<progre55> oh wait, I'm using that for firefox.. and I had konqueror open..
<ikhider> dolomite: No, I updated from the desk icon. Now I am updating from disc
<progre55> damn I dont like this browser..
<yofel> oh update, never tried that from disk
<progre55> ikhider, yofel, dolomite: are there any more efficient flash players for konqueror?
<dolomite> yofel: the update can only be done with the alternate disk right?
<yofel> dolomite: no idea, as I said: I never tried it
<progre55> 64bit especially
<ikhider> Sorry, I am too enraged to think clearly. I mean update to 10.04 (MISTAKE!Q
<yofel> progre55: I use 64bit flash fine here in firefox, don't know how konqueror works
<ikhider> If time is an issue, I might have to try and figure how to use Damn Small Linux
<progre55> yofel: I also use firefox mostly under ubuntu, but yesterday installed kde..
<progre55> oh btw, how do you set firefox as the default browser here?
<progre55> in kde
<yofel> progre55: systemsettings -> default applications -> web browser
<progre55> yofel: thanks
<floown> hello
<dolomite> ikhider: it's my understanding that to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, you need the alternate cd
<progre55> yofel: do I choose "in the following browser" and select a path to firefox?
<dolomite> (failing the online method)
<floown> Plymouth is uggly in my Kubuntu. How can I fixe it please?
<yofel> progre55: yes (or just put 'firefox' in the text field)
<progre55> yofel: awesome, thanks man, appreciate
<unholyskorn> wow this os is buggy
<unholyskorn> 3rd crash today...
<unholyskorn> just using simple crap like setting up kwin
<unholyskorn> what the hell
<SliderMan> hello everyone, i have installed the ati drivers through the hardware module in kubuntu but somehow it seem not to work currectly is there anything i could do to fix it?
<unholyskorn> 4th crash WOOHOO
<zus> is clam anti virus worth installing? and how good is it?
<James147> zus: its only really useful if you shave alot of files with windows. Linuxs its self dosnt have many viruses on it
<James147> share ^^
<zus> James147,  i do not share files with windows but im on the network with 2 windows users and my desktop share notifications are popping up with one of the pc tryinng to talk to my pc...
<zus> James147,  am i sending an invititaion out? or is my friends laptop infected trying to get into whoever is on the network..?
<James147> zus: There are very few viruses out there that affect linux mecheines so you should be safe to connect, just dont run anything as root that isent trusted
<James147> zus: but i would get your friend to run an antivirus on their mechiene just incase :)
<James147> zus: I would also advise not accepting anything that you dont know what it is just incase :S
<zus> James147,  i get her getting avg right now.. i dont know what it is  my desktop sharing  is saying
<unholyskorn> lol one of my relatives just called and i was like, WHAT? when i picked up the phone lol
<zus> James147, refuse unimvited connection attemt from xxx.xxx.x.x (ip adress X'ed out)
<James147> !virus | zus
<James147> zus: you might find this intresting
<ubottu> zus: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zus> James147,  is something to do with  root and home  being on seprate partitions? cuz thats brilliant ! lol\
<James147> zus: ^^ seprating / and /home shouldnt affect viruses at all, all the virsus would care about is the premision of / and /home (both should be owned by root)
<zus> thanks James147  thats was a nice read...didnt think of the read/write permissions a virus would need
<SliderMan> whats a good ssh client for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> openssh
<SliderMan> it has a UI?
<BluesKaj> it will install both server and client
<SliderMan> i dont want a server on my computer
<SliderMan> just a ui client
<BluesKaj> no ui
<BluesKaj> just cli
<SliderMan> nothiing else?
<James147> SliderMan: a ssh client should be installed by default but has no UI, any reason you 'need' a ui?
<BluesKaj> well, that's all I use
<SliderMan> what ssh client is installed?
<SliderMan> i want a UI so i can save a session
<BluesKaj> check your package manager
<James147> SliderMan: save a session?
<SliderMan> yes
<BluesKaj> oh like putty
<SliderMan> when you type in an IP for ssh you can save that session and load it after without retyping the IP
<SliderMan> yes putty style
<BluesKaj> search in yourpackage manager, there might be one available
<James147> SliderMan: not sure about a UI application, but ssh can use aliases so you dont ahve to remember the ip
<SliderMan> so just type in ssh?
<James147> SliderMan: ssh name  < and if name is stored in the aliases it will connect to the ip given to name
<cjae> So if anyone cares, if you are having trouble with nouveau and tv out, and need to use the nvidia binary driver, but cannot get the nvidia settings gui to save to xorg. You must first run sudo nvidia-xconfig to get a copy of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ then you must run sudo nvidia-settings and copy all the text from the show preview button. Then go to your home folder and create a new text file and paste all the text from the nvidia
<cjae> -settings. Then chmod 644 to /home/yourname/xorg.conf and then move this file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<SliderMan> how do i assign a name to an ip?
<James147> SliderMan: http://www.innovatingtomorrow.net/2008/01/21/type-less-ssh-aliases  < try this
<cjae> in 10.04
<SliderMan> another one, how do i check 2d and 3d support in my system
<sheytan> Hi guys
<SliderMan> modprobe
<sheytan> In karmic i had gimp in polish language out of box. In lucid i don't. Any ideas?
<James147> cjae: should you not also "sudo chown root:root xorg.conf" as well?
<SliderMan> James147, .ssh/config is empty
<James147> SliderMan: create/modifiy it and add what the link told you to
<SliderMan> ok ill
<SliderMan> i think i have to restart for my ati driver to work
<SliderMan> how do i check what modules were loaded and if my system has 2d/3d support?
<SliderMan> there was also a command to check frames
<BluesKaj> bah, typing a few commands to ssh isn't a big deal
<zus> later guys thanks for the help again c-ya
<James147> SliderMan: glxgears can test your 3d suppoort
<James147> SliderMan: and glxinfo will give you some more information
<ubuntu> k
<SliderMan> how can i know whats good in glxinfo?
<apparle> hi guys,,....
<apparle> how is 10.04
<SliderMan> its great
<SliderMan> i have a bouncing ball!
<James147> apparle: its good hear (fresh install) have heard a few problems with the upgrade though
<SliderMan> seem to be ok
<apparle> how is the upgrade from alpha2
<SliderMan> 24802 frames in 5.0 seconds
<SliderMan> is it good?
<SliderMan> for glxgears
<James147> apparle: upgrading from alpha should be less of an issue but how knows :D
<James147> SliderMan: no clue, think it hihgly depends on your system hardware
<progre55> hey guys, any fancy skype clients for kubuntu? or is it the standard skype that I need to use? :)
<apparle> anyone found what is the keyboard shortcut to switch between tabs
<James147> SliderMan: you doing alot better then me with 2039fp5s
<progre55> oh and what are the shortcuts to switch between desktops?
<apparle> James147: I have similar to you
<James147> apparle: in what applications?
<apparle> James147: the ones which we create using kwin
<apparle> James147: grouping windows
<James147> apparle: hmm, dont seem to ahve that option atm :S dose it require desktop effects to work?
<apparle> no
<apparle> actually i don't know
<James147> apparle: might be bespin, one sec :S
<apparle> James147:  you are on 10.04 right?
<James147> apparle: yeah :D
<James147> apparle: had the option in karmic though
 * NJL is sure happy the upgrader works so well
<apparle> James147: had you upgraded to KDE4.4
<James147> apparle: the only way to get tabbed windows :)
<James147> apparle:  :( it was bespin
<apparle> James147: so you are not getting that option in 10.04.....
<NJL> anybody have any idea how to make the tab plugin for Kate stay put?
<James147> apparle: the option isnt there if you use the bespin window styles
<apparle> James147: bespin?
<saintly> bahh quit my a$$
<progre55> I've added a panel, and how do I add applications into it? the menus only say "add widget"
<ratdog> KpackageKit / Software Updates : has a bug, cannot update.
<apparle> saintly: what happened
<SliderMan> so james147, my card seem to be installed properly?
<apparle> progre55: just drag
<James147> SliderMan:  i would think so,  glxinfo will give you more details
<saintly> ive downloaded the iso 3 times now, my computer keeps hibernating and stopping it from finishing, like half a MB before its done.
<progre55> apparle: thanks, let me try )
<SliderMan> so james147, what should i look for in glxinfo?
<James147> apparle: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928 < bespin
<scott_j> im using KUbuntu Lucid on my Dell Inspiron Laptop..while watching online video, my laptop shuts down automatically...on restarting, i get the message "Critical Temperature reached (92 C) shutting down" and then the desktop comes up
<James147> apparle: hmm, having the windows disapear when i click on one tab then back on the first :s
<janmalte> is there a deb for kdevelop 4?
<scott_j> any way to fix this ?
<saintly> 500.1 KiB/s
<saintly> woot
<ratdog> KpackageKit / Software Updates : has a bug, cannot update. any ideers? anyone?
<scott_j> could this be a hardware issue ?
<James147> janmalte: its in the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta  (or possibally the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports now) ppa  you can enable them, installed it and disable them if you dont want the other upgrades
<apparle> saintly: use a download manager like kget or downthemall
<janmalte> thanks
<James147> saintly: If you can i suggest torrents, they can resume if you stop them 1/2 way though :) (or at least for next time)
<janmalte> i just read about id at kde planet
<janmalte> so i weant to have a look at at
<saintly> alright, and what is kget?
<apparle> saintly: google or use kpackage kit
<James147> saintly: it is a downlaod manager that lets you pause/resume downlaods as well as other things
<ratdog> :/
<saintly> is it useable in Konsole?
<James147> janmalte: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<James147> saintly: its a gui application
<fanti> hello! after upgrading to lucid my splash-screen at boot time looks very ugly. any ideas?
<apparle> saintly: just install it
<apparle> fanti: nvidia?
<abhifx> hi there. my plymouth doesnt work with the error could not connect to plymouth. can anyone help?
<fanti> apparle: ati with fglrx
<SliderMan> it looks ugly for me too
<janmalte> thanks James147, so i have to switch to lucid tommorow i think :)
<James147> janmalte: it was in the ppas for karmic i think as well (or at least the betas for it where)
<apparle> fanti: I dunno but I have heard nvidia guys have loser boot screen
<James147> apparle: makes me not want to enable the nvidia drivers just yet :S
<janmalte> ok, i will have a look. But i really need to switch to get a clean home directory and starting with a fresh and clean kubuntu :)
<janmalte> thanks for the information
<apparle> James147: who cares about the bootscreen .... on my computer I can't even see it
<ratdog> KpackageKit / Software Updates : has a bug, cannot update. any ideers? anyone?
<apparle> ratdog: start konsol
<BluesKaj> ratdog, what's the error message ?
<James147> apparle: :( i am just glad dual screen works with the open drivers now :) before i kept forgetting to unplug my monitor before using a live cd :(
<coreberserker> fanti before upgrading to lucid did you have the fglrx drivers installed?
<fanti> coreberserker: yes and everything worked fine
<ratdog> BluesKaj where can i paste it
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apparle> !paste > ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog, please see my private message
<coreberserker> uninstall them and reboot and see if its still there
<coreberserker> fanti I had the same problem but after removing the fglrx drivers it worked fine and you should still be able to use desktop effects
<coreberserker> with out the drivers install* sorry  xD
<fanti> coreberserker: i like to have the hardware acceleration support from fglrx, so i don't change the driver
<progre55> hey guys, what are the shortcuts to switch between desktops?
<seb_> hi there
<seb_> ctrl F1, F2 etc
<ratdog> BluesKaj http://www.mscripts.net/pb/434
<seb_> what is the default package manager for kubuntu 10.04 ?
<ratdog> thats mIRCsCripts pastebin >:>
<coreberserker> fanti Ahh okay
<ratdog> i had trouble with yers
<seb_> hi
<seb_> what is the default package manager for kubuntu 10.04 ?
<seb_> kpackagekit ?
<ratdog> yes
<seb_> what a crap
<ratdog> is it erroring?
<apparle> seb_: have to do with it
<anistein> you can set you own shortcut to switch desktop if you want
<apparle> seb_: I prefer konsole apt-get
<seb_> it's just almost useless tool. Just good for updates.
<ratdog> thats nice
<seb_> no
<apparle> anistein: are you asking or answering
<ep> For a karmic to lucid upgrage,  is a fresh install preferable to upgrading via some package manager or is it relatively equivalent?   ln the opinion you you folks.  ;)
<ratdog> synaptic is superior to kpackage
<seb_> search + update are okay. The rest is shit
<janmalte> James147: just for your information. i can't find packages of kdevelop 4 for karmic
<anistein> answering
<apparle> ratdog: synaptic is very old
<anistein> someone asked for the default short cut
<ratdog> but worx apparle
<apparle> kpackagekit is growing
<janmalte> but i will switch to lucid in the next days
<seb_> no listing of packages available on the system, or categories ....
<apparle> ratdog: old as in mature
<ratdog> i see
<James147_> janmalte: if you ahve the backport or beta ppas then its just "kdevelop" i think
<seb_> yes kpackagkit is growing, so sloooowwww. For me I see only cosmetic changes only since a YEAR now.
<ratdog> anyhow BluesKaj or apparle can you have a look,  http://www.mscripts.net/pb/434
<janmalte> i just found 3.9.95
<_rs> hi guys this ->  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4 does not work. No kdevelop package after adding backports and updating the package list
<apparle> ratdog: I am not sure but it is selected as standard because it can be used for yum etc for fedora etc... maintaining  consistency across different distros
<James147_> seb_: kpackage kit dose have a category filter (located at the top on the line with the search text box)
<James147_> janmalte: thats the beta (or alph) version of 4
<ratdog> _rs you have the same probelm as me i thimk
<ratdog> n
<seb_> I don't want a filter per category for with a fucking string as input. I want just all packages within a category.
<OxDeadC0de> has anyone had any success with the cpu frequency scaling applet(s) in 10.04?
<ratdog> http://www.mscripts.net/pb/434
<ratdog> _rs look at that
<ratdog> look familiar
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Which applets would those be?
<_rs> ratdog: ok then, so it's not only me, I'll patiently wait for a fix
<OxDeadC0de> benkay the cpu frequency scaling applets they would be, since those are the ones I mentioned
<seb_> And honestly this drop down filter where you have to choose all options one by one is just, oh my good, so borring. I can't beleive the guy who wrote it uses it.
<_rs> ratdog: no, I don't find the package to install, it's not there
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Sorry... which applet specifically are you trying to use? Is it one of the system monitors plasmoids?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86:  'cpu frequency scaling'
<ratdog> apparle did you look at my post b y chance?
<seb_> synaptic is much better, unfortunatly depends on the gnome shit dependancies.
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: that's exactly what they're named
<ratdog> seb_ yea :/
<seb_> I wonder what mandriva or Suse use for packages.
<ratdog> SuSE uses yast
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: What package are they from?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: they're not, there are two in get hot new stuff, the ruby and python version, and a c++ version in playground
<seb_> ratdog: honestly why the fuck Riddell & Co keep using the crap that is kpackagekit ?!?!
<ratdog> hell yer askin me
<apparle> BluesKaj: does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do the job of update or do I have to do it via package manager
<moderndayzero> any one ever use mupen64 or vba?
<apparle> ratdog: I don't know anyting about it
<ratdog> thx
<ratdog> :/
<James147> seb_: selecting one of the catogories will disaply all packages in it with out a string filter
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Like this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cpu+Frequency+Selector+Ruby?content=92573
 * ratdog uses synaptic to reinstall kPackage
<ratdog> lol
<OxDeadC0de> yes, like that
<seb_> clearly Suse or mandriva must be better for KDE. I ve been using kubuntu for 5 years now and this the last release I use. The quality has dropped so much, it's unbearable.
<apparle> ratdog: have you ever tried apt-get
<ratdog> yes
<kaitos> did anyone else's compositing stop working after upgrading to lucid?
<seb_> James147: thx let try that
<ratdog> sudo apt-get update will work too?
<adam__> hack me
<adam__> ;p
<seb_> category aare called "group" in kapackagekit
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: I tried installing that and got "Installing the package... failed." Is that what you got?
<seb_> only 7 of them ,,,
<apparle> ratdog: that will just update the lists
<seb_> on my god
<ratdog> o
<seb_> hmm my mistake
<James147> seb_: I have more tehn 7 (theres a scrool bar)
<seb_> James147: right
<James147> baa, tpying :(
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: no, I'm using the c++ version, it loads and runs, but even after setting chmod +x on '/usr/bin/cpufreq-selector' it doesn't work, and manually executing cpufreq-selector takes 1-3 minutes for it to select the frequency I told it to
<seb_> the user experience is ....
<ep> For a karmic to lucid upgrage,  is a fresh install preferable to upgrading via some package manager or is it relatively equivalent?  I know in the old days, a fresh install was preferable but maybe things have improved.
<seb_> so many options to choose in 2 square inches. the guy should look at what synaptic does do make good use of the real estate screen.
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Could you give me a link to the version you installed?
<seb_> I mean the designer of kpackagekit
<apparle> ratdog: just wait for a min I'll get back to you
<OxDeadC0de> kde's svn playground
<ratdog> ok
<James147> ep: I think a few people have had problems with the upgrade and I tend to prefure a fresh install :)  but if you create a livecd/usb you can always try the upgrade, and if it failes do a fresh
<moderndayzero> yes fresh install all the way
<seb_> since my upgrade to 10.04, KDE compositing is not working anymore with ATI fglrx. Anyone else encountering similar PB ?
<kaitos> seb_: mine isn't working either, but i'm using the free driver
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: ...
<seb_> can you try fglrx ?
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Sorry, but frankly, if it's not packaged, and it's unstable enought to be in SVN, you're probably looking for help in the wrong channel.
<unholyskorn> I have a game I downloaded, it is a .sh file.  How do I install this game and play it?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay somthing in ubuntu has changed, and is not allowing the applet _I wrote_ to work, something to do with cpu frequency scaling. So yeah, this is a right channel.
<tukangturu> can help me
<OxDeadC0de> and SVN is not for unstable stuff dude
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Oh, well you failed to mention that *you* wrote the code ;-)
<OxDeadC0de> lol
<James147> unholyskorn: usually ./scriptname.sh   (or "sh scriptname.sh")
<clintc_home> 10.4 did not like my ps/2 keyboard and mouse... it would just forget it had them at random times... runs great now with all usb stuff... noting this as a headsup to others
<apparle> ratdog: do-release-upgrade is the command line upgrade software
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Let's see... /trunk/playground/ where exactly am I looking now?
<adam__> k3ops   EAT THISSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86:  http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/cpufrequency-selector/
<ratdog> apparle in konsole
<unholyskorn> Is the default install drivers the best drivers for my video card?  ATi x800xt
<apparle> ratdog: ya but I have never used it... I never do upgrades
<ratdog> no new release
<ratdog> interesting command
<unholyskorn> yay, heroes of newerth for linux
<ratdog> i reinstalled kpackage with synaptic, no luck
<apparle> ratdog: sudo apt-get update and then do that
<ratdog> ok
<cjae> James147: does it matter?
<James147> cjae: you should have user owned files where they shouldnet be
<James147> shouldent ^^
<apparle> ratdog: you are upgrading from?
<ratdog> same error
<ratdog> it only happen when i press refresh
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: looks like I need to update some of the source, the moc file in the repo is to old.. and I keep getting /usr/include/plasma/animator.h:26:37: error: QtCore/QAbstractAnimation: No such file or directory ><
<apparle> ratdog: you are upgrading from which version
 * OxDeadC0de upgraded from 9.10 where it worked fine..
<ratdog> georgiatech is the server apparle
<ratdog> its a fresh install apparle
<apparle> ratdog: you are upgrading from 8.04?
<ratdog> im on Lynx
<ratdog> fresh
<apparle> ratdog: so where is the problem
<apparle> ratdog: it should be uptodate
<ratdog> kpackakerm
<ratdog> erm
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Well, that's clearly a distinct problem. I was hoping that http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/solid/html/classSolid_1_1Processor.html would offer some means of setting the frequency, but alas...
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: I mean, it seems silly to have a KDE plasmoid depend on the gnome-applets package.
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: For cpufreq-selector.
<ratdog> apparle heres the error, http://www.mscripts.net/pb/434
<ratdog> er,
<apparle> ratdog: if you are just updateing the system
<apparle> ratdog: do this "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<apparle> ratdog: I thought you were trying to update from older version to 10.04 :D
<cjae> James147: doesnt chmod do that?
<ratdog> lol
<ratdog> :)
<cjae> James147: thought it was just two different ways of doing it
<James147> cjae: chmod changes the premision on the file, not the owner
<apparle> ratdog: those two commands do everything except an upgrade to newer version of distro :D
<ratdog> somthins wrong with ok thnx
<ratdog> oops
<ratdog> ok thnx
<James147> cjae: chmod will change read write and execute, chown will change the owner and group
<ratdog> cause somthins buggy with kpackage in Linx
<cjae> James147: but I thought essentially they are the same thing
<ratdog> Lynx
<James147> cjae: not at all
<James147> cjae: if one person owns the file with 700 premision then someone else cant edit it, if you chown it to a new user then the first cant edit it but the new user can
<penguin> I can't get kubuntu to run in virtualbox
<cjae> James147: how to check ownership again?
<penguin> I can't get kubuntu to run in virtualbox. Can you help?
<moderndayzero> so yea i was messing with VBA and the sound lags any clue?
<James147> cjae: ls -l    will give you a list of files in teh current directory along with their premissions and owner  (add a path to the end to list the files in that path)
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: the applet doesn't depend on gnome-applets, it depends on cpufrequtils :P
<OxDeadC0de> and the cpufreq modules in the kernel ofc
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: So here we have a way to change the cpu *policy* with solid, but it's not clear if we can actually set the frequency directly: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdebase-workspace-apidocs/solid/html/classSolidPowermanagement.html
<James147> penguin: can you give more details on why you cant run it? (what host, where it fails etc) we need more information to be able to help
<cjae> James147: so what would be the all in one command to set own and perm for xorg.conf
<penguin> I installed kubuntu in virtualbox and it won't boot! It's stuck on the kubuntu loading screen!
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: the applet in question simply uses "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu%s/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" to retreive available frequencies (and a file in that dir for governers, then two more files in that dir for current freq/gov)
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: then it uses cpufreq-selector cli app and exec() to change them
<ubuntu> hi
<penguin> i'm waiting...
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Oh, indeed. You're using cpufreq-set rather than cpufreq-selector. That makes a lot more sense.
<James147> cjae: sudo chown root:root /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OxDeadC0de> ohhh yeah so I am, "cpufreq-set -c %s -g userspace"
<James147> cjae: that will make the owner and group root and allow root to read/write and everyone else to read it
<James147> cjae: if you use 600 instead then no one will be able to read it (execpt root)
<cjae> James147: thank you for answering, I would have totally forgot about that it been awhile since had to do anything like this :/ but good practice :)
<OxDeadC0de> ... or "cpufreq-set -c " + QString::number(top->cpu) + " -f " + (*iter).orig;
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Out of curiosity, have you checked to see if some other app (maybe powerdevil) is switching the governor away from userspace on you? That would certainly prevent you from setting the frequency manually.
<ryrych> hello, after clean install I'm experiencing sudden restarts of KDE (to login screen) - how can I check (in which log) which app is responsible for?
<James147> cjae: you welcome :)
<James147> your :( why do i keep missing keys :S
 * cjae appologizes to ubuntu for not putting a complete workaround earlier
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: it's not that, I was able to manually set the frequency&governor through the cli, but I used selector and not set
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Did you get any potentially useful info from exec()?
<penguin> Here. I'm running virtualbox and downloaded the new 10.04 of kubuntu yesterday. I installed it and tried to boot from it and all it does is go to the booting screen and freezes up! Can you help?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: http://pastebin.com/LUxqDE0Z
<penguin> come on! is anyone listening!!?!?!?!?
<James147> penguin: we are, just not entirly sure whats wrong
<benkay86> penguin: It sometimes takes people a little while to respond.
<chilan> penguin: i just booted the kubuntu 10.04 in a kvm
<penguin> oh. and the installer is SUPER SLOW on virtualbox also.
 * James147 is installing vbox now....
<OxDeadC0de> hahaha sorry benkay86, all I had to do was sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-set, woot
<penguin> I run: Gateway e-4000, 2.00ghz , 1GB ram, what ram does kubuntu need?
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: I was about to suggest that :-)
<cjae> James147: know anything about nouveau?
<James147> cjae: nop
<cjae> k
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Although (and I know everyone hates a backseat coder) it might be worthwhile to find a way to do this with the solid api. So that your applet will play nice with powerdevil profiles and all.
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: none of the api's yet allow setting frequencies, only retreiving which are available
<cjae> will compiz work without direct rendering?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: at one point they were talking about making scriptrunners that could do it though
<ratdog> wow, the plasma widget install has really improved on Lynx
<ratdog> installer
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Oh well, ho hum, something to take up with the KDE devs.
<benkay86> penguin: Allocating 512 MB to the virtual machine ought to be sufficient. What host operating system are you using?
<penguin> I run Windows XP Pro SP3 and I gave it 386MB of ram.
<benkay86> penguin: Still ought to work, or at least give you a more informative error message.
<benkay86> penguin: Could you describe what exactly happens when you start the virtual machine?
<penguin> should I give it 512MB?
<benkay86> penguin: Nah... 384 really should work.
<ryrych> arghhh! again restart :(
<ratdog> allways nice when ya find a lost $50 dollar bill you dint know you had
<ratdog> >:>
<ryrych> http://pastie.org/941879 can anyone take a look at this?
<ryrych> new kernel or X aren't work for me :(
<ryrych> (probably)
<penguin> I start it. It boots from grub and it displays the spash screen for kubuntu. After about a 2 minutes, it frezzes and does nothing. Nothing except when i go send shutdown signal.
<benkay86> ryrych: That log doesn't look profound to me. Anything interesting in /var/log/syslog?
<CartoonCat> init:plymouth main process (82) killed by SEGV signal            Any ideas on how to fix this? I have access to the partition from another os
<benkay86> penguin: When you say it boots from grub, does that mean that you've already installed Kubuntu? Or are you still booting from the LiveCD?
<penguin> this happens on BOTH sides.
<benkay86> penguin: Sorry... what do you mean by "sides"?
<penguin> LiveCD and installed on hd.
<penguin> both of those.
<benkay86> penguin: Without sounding totally stupid, how did you manage to install it to a virtual machine if you can't boot the LiveCD?
<James147> benkay86: was about to ask the same :)
<penguin> it just only powerful enough to load the installer. It won't load the full desktop though...
<benkay86> penguin: You might well get it to load the full LiveCD by increasing the amount of RAM allocated, then.
<benkay86> penguin: Could you elaborate on what you mean by "splash screen"?
<penguin> benkay86: I'll try that. thanks!
<benkay86> penguin: That is, are you referring to the plymouth splash or the KDE splash?
<ryrych> benkay86: they're repeated action: http://pastie.org/941886
<penguin> where it says kubuntu and actually starts the os...
<ryrych> (and again experienced restart)
<c3l_> wtf is this. im writing from my laptop, I recently installed kubuntu 10.04 and now I tried to reboot my system kubuntu doesnt start. the computer just gets completely quiet and nonresponsive, no harddrive activity or w/e. but all lights etc are lit. also the screen is black. not even capslock on/of is responsive. how do I fix this?
<chilan> cool, krucks from Gt?
<benkay86> penguin: Like this? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1PykOXo2c5I/S7KpNRBy9II/AAAAAAAAAKw/TV5b7dboNWk/s1600/kubuntu-plymouth.png
<benkay86> ryrych: Sorry, but I still don't see anything in that log that would suggest a crash. Are you using any experimental/staging/restricted modules? What are you typically doing when you get a restart?
<penguin> yes!
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hello all - One quick question... Is installing Ubuntu 10.04 and then getting KDE the same as installing Kubuntu 10.04?
<benkay86> penguin: If that's the screen you're getting stuck on, it probably means that the X server isn't/is unable to start. Would you mind trying to allocate a bit more RAM (say at least 512 MB) and report back?
<apparle> RnFstRuckHrd: no its totally different
<apparle> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<apparle> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<c3l_> RnFstRuckHrd, basically.. but you will have a double set of programs and so if installing kde afterwards. but thats fixable
<benkay86> RnFstRuckHrd: Installing the kubuntu-desktop package? Yes, more or less. Obviously, if you do things the way you described, then ubuntu-desktop will remain installed.
<penguin> be back in a little while reporting how it goes. thx!
<benkay86> penguin: good luck
<ryrych> benkay86: do you have any advice for me? :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> SO if my end goal is to have a clean install of kubuntu... it is easier to re-format with a Kubuntu 10.04 CD then try and get there with an already installed Ubuntu 10.04?
<benkay86> ryrych: Any suspect kernel modules? Any activity that brings on a crash?
<RnFstRuckHrd> no worries about data loss as I have already backed up by the way
<ryrych> benkay86: no, it's random, the installation is clear
<c3l_> RnFstRuckHrd, when you get into your loginmanaager you will be able to choose which desktopenvironment will be used
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: if you want a clean install of kubuntu its easier to reinstall it but you with some work you can install and remove the require packages
<benkay86> ryrych: Are you using a wireless card? If so, which one (try running lspci)?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Oh hello again JAmes147!  TY
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - by the way - found a way to get 10.04 working on my Dell INspiron 700M (if you remember me venting the other day)
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: i do :) what did you do?
<ryrych> benkay86: 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<benkay86> RnFstRuckHrd: Reformatting and installing from a Kubuntu install media is certainly one option. If you're already running Ubuntu 10.04 and you want to completely switch, it is not so difficult to do that without reinstalling.
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - look here at Twrock's last post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461029&highlight=Dell+700M+blacklisted&page=2
<RnFstRuckHrd> benkay86 - I would install KDE and remove GNOME, yes?
<benkay86> ryrych: Ah... seen this bug before. As I recall, your wireless driver is in staging. Uh... Bug #482346
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: installing KDE will not remove gnome
<Dragnslicer> !purekde | RnFstRuckHrd
<ubottu> RnFstRuckHrd: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<benkay86> RnFstRuckHrd: Well, apparently the Ubuntu chat bot knows all!
<RnFstRuckHrd> TY all for the help - sorry for the n00bish Qs :-s
<RnFstRuckHrd> benkay86 - fact
<RnFstRuckHrd> is it an actual robot?
<James147> RnFstRuckHrd: its a program designed to respond to things
<benkay86> RnFstRuckHrd: If by robot you mean "not human" then yes. If by robot you mean like from Lost In Space then no.
<RnFstRuckHrd> i see
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol - no, I was not taking it that far
<benkay86> Actually, it's slacking off. Usually it would give a link to the bug I cited.
<James147> !ubottu | RnFstRuckHrd
<ubottu> RnFstRuckHrd: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<benkay86> Oh God, it's self aware!
<RnFstRuckHrd> James147 - nice, thx :-D
<James147> benkay86: lol
<ryrych> benkay86: fffuuu... but the 9.10 wasn't affected :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol - thats how it starts
<benkay86> ryrych: Well then you're going to hate this suggestion, but it might be worth disabling your wireless card and then seeing if you still get the random crashes.
<James147> benkay86: but at least it insnt intellegent... yet :)
<benkay86> James147: It's more intelligent than some people I know ;-)
 * ScorpKing waves..
 * apparle waves back
<benkay86> ryrych: Otherwise, you're problem sounds like a kernel issue. You might try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/CrashdumpRecipe
<ScorpKing> :)
<ryrych> benkay86: can you give me link to that error's description? can't find it :(
<benkay86> ryrych: That's because the ubottu was sleeping on the job! Let's try it again. ubottu, could you please give us a link to Launchpad Bug #482346
<benkay86> Oh well, I guess if you want something done properly, you have to do it yourself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/482346
<benkay86> Basically, it was a friend with an MSI Wind. I think he had the same wireless card as you. After he replaced the wirless card with an Intel one, he didn't get any more random crashes.
<ScorpKing> !bug #482346
<ScorpKing> hmm.. where's the bot gone to?
<benkay86> See? Nothing!
<ScorpKing> yep
<ryrych> benkay86: thanks
<benkay86> ryrych: Just to check, could you "lsmod | grep 8139" so that I can see which module you're using?
<benkay86> Now did he quit or crash?
<ScorpKing> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<ScorpKing> ah thats better :)
<James147> benkay86: try a different bug report ^^
<James147> benkay86: he might not know about that one yet... maby
<benkay86> It's almost 6 months old!
<James147> benkay86: he could be alittle slow...
<James147> :)
<benkay86> Fine... I do wish they'd do something about this already. Launchpad Bug #326555
<benkay86> bug 326555
<benkay86> Maybe it's running on an MS machine?
<James147> benkay86: hmm maby he forgot about the bugs :S possibally connection error to the bug database?
<CartoonCat> for referance, recovery mode does not work unless you also load the initrd, where in pre upgrade to 10.04 it was not needed for booting, but now seams to be required
<benkay86> Yeah, that makes sense. But it's more fun to invent alternative explanations.
<unholyskorn> Can someone help me?  I am looking for video card drivers for my ATi X800XT so I can play games.  Kubuntu 10.4
<ryrych> benkay86: http://pastie.org/941908 but I've used it since 9.10 and it was ok
<CartoonCat> unholyskorn: #ati
<benkay86> CartoonCat: I always sort of assumed that initrd was mandatory regardless. Good to know, though.
<unholyskorn> CartoonCat I was told not to use the ATi drivers
<unholyskorn> My card is older or something
<CartoonCat> benkay86: with my setup, nothing in /dev/sda7/boot is not accessable to grub, so i was not able to load it, worked fine with out it, but after the upgrade to 10.04, its required, so i have to move the init over to /dev/sda6/boot, now i at least am able to get a console, and should be able to finish upgrading from here
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Umm... sounds complicated. Good luck!
<CartoonCat> benkay86:  not really, but luck i need, iwconfig looks screwed so no net access =\
<CartoonCat> iwconfig wlan0 essid Wireless       and it shows the essid as a bunch of escaped hex!
<benkay86> ryrych: Yep, that's the staging driver. I guess you could: 1) Try reverting to the 9.10 kernel 2) Try going without wireless for a bit to see if that's the problem 3) Try capture kernel crash dumps for information.
<CartoonCat> ! omg this is a great bug
<benkay86> CartoonCat: So you're upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<ryrych> benkay86: thanks man!
<ryrych> benkay86: how can I disable driver safely for a moment?
<CartoonCat> benkay86: i was, it said it needed to reboot, then i was left in this state
<CartoonCat> ok so iwconfig has a bug, use the essid "Wireless" and its wrong, use ANY other string, and its right
<benkay86> ryrych: Well obviously if you're using your wireless card to IRC, disabling the driver will cause issues. Otherwise, you could blacklist 8139too and 8139cp in /etc/modprobe.d. You might have to "sudo update-initramfs -u" afterwards. And reboot, obviously, but you've been having no trouble doing that ;-)
<benkay86> CartoonCat: I'm all for oldschool network management, but might it be better to use network-manager to configure your wireless?
<CartoonCat> benkay86: sure that would work <if i was in a gui>
<CartoonCat> X/KDE is not laoding, broekn upgrade state remember
<benkay86> CartoonCat: You could add the connection to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<saintly> hmm
<saintly> Alright, so first things first, no wifi...
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Also, ethernet ought to come up all by itself.
<saintly> no sound..
<saintly> no way to change theme that i can see..
<saintly> this is interesting
<saintly> firstly can anyone help me here with wifi
<CartoonCat> benkay86: ethernet would be handy, if i had any available (my ap is out in the shop, part of my wireless i get from my network, no ethernet involved at all)
<benkay86> CartoonCat: :-(
<CartoonCat> it will be easier/faster to jsut change the essid of my ap =)
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Might look into system-connections then. Or mess with iwconfig/dhclient
<benkay86> saintly: Can you tell us more about why your wifi isn't working?
<saintly> My "wireless" choice is grayed out, cant even select it.
<CartoonCat> wow this is SAD. what ever iwconfigs issue is, it is ONLY with "Wireless" for a essid, "wireless" is ok, as is any other string i have tried
<ScorpKing> benkay86: it's broken ;)
<benkay86> saintly: Grayed out under where? The knetworkmanager applet in your system tray?
<saintly> any ideas benkay86
<benkay86> ScorpKing: You mean ubottu?
<OxDeadC0de> -- /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so not found with php5 -v, anyone know why? (after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04)
<saintly> in Manage Connections
<ScorpKing> benkay86: no. saintly's wifi :)
<benkay86> ScorpKing: Well obviously, but I'm not ubottu -- I need more information before I can fix it!
<James147> saintly: whats the output of "ifconfig"?
<ScorpKing> benkay86: hehe.. just kidding ;) i called the bot back earlier.
<saintly> James147: and how do i find that?
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: For starters, you could try using dpkg-query and apt-file to see if a package owns the missing file.
<ScorpKing> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<James147> saintly: open konsole (or any other terminal) and type: ifconfig   then hit enter
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: php5-mhash
<OxDeadC0de> well, php5-mhash should I'd think
<James147> then:
<James147> !pastebin | saintly
<ubottu> saintly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Is the file truly missing from the filesystem? If so, reinstalling the package that owns it might bring the file back and solve your problem.
<vadi01> chromium browsers google search engine does not work . any one with a similar issue?
<saintly> James147: alright did it, now what info from it do i need to be looking at?
<James147> saintly: it should list all your networking cards see if you wireless one is there (usually wlan0)
<benkay86> saintly: From a terminal, could you please run "ifconfig -a | grep wlan0"? If you have a wireless card recognized by your kernel, it should spit somethin out.
 * OxDeadC0de sighs
<c3l__> when starting a wine application one of my screens is going black for 3-5 seconds. why? how to fix?
<benkay86> Oh, sorry, James147 already covered that.
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: looks like php5-mhash was removed in 10.04 as mhash is provided by php5 itself, which somehow didn't install the mhash.so for me durring the upgrade
<James147> benkay86: grepping wlan0 wont always work, i have had ra0  and eth1 as weireless cards ebfore
<c3l__> and why is ESD as sound driver gone in wine (10.04)... I can no longer hear sound through spotify..!
<benkay86> James147: Oh, good point.
<OxDeadC0de> but I'm using php5-cgi and not mod php5 which could be why.... =|
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Yes, it could be.
<progre55> hey guys, what the hack is nepomukservices?
<saintly> james147: benkay86: no wlan0, i used both methods guys.
<saintly> it came up with eth0 and lo
<James147> progre55: nepomuk indexes files to allot quick searching as well as tagging of files and folders
<benkay86> saintly: In that case, your wireless card is most likely not being detected by your kernel. Would you happen to know what make and/or model it is?
<saintly> hmm
<saintly> lol
<progre55> James147: oh I see. thanks
<saintly> i have no clue
<James147> saintly: that would suggest that it cant see your wireless card (unless you dont have a ethernet port ;)  )
<saintly> i have an ethernet port, its got a jack in it right now so i can talk to you kind folks.
<saintly> Benkay86: how would i find out my wireless card.
<James147> saintly: "lspci | grep Network" should tell you
<saintly> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)
<benkay86> Oh dear. Broadcom.
<saintly> lol may as well be swahili, for all i can undersatnd of it.
<James147> benkay86: heh, same thourght here :(
<saintly> this is bothersome eh
<saintly> i was using the same card eariler with a 10.04(updated from 9.10 )
<James147> saintly: Broadcom cards have had problems in the past :( havent looked into their current state though
<James147> saintly: hmm
<ScorpKing> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<saintly> so i know it works lol. just obviously not with a clean start.
<benkay86> I think that card may be ndiswrappes only. Fortunately, I haven't had to use ndiswrappers in some time so, unfortunately, I don't remember how to set that up.
<benkay86> But apparently the ubottu does. Thanks, buddy.
<ScorpKing> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<ScorpKing> broadcom always seem to give someone hell
<saintly> alright, also one more thing
<benkay86> As I recall, all of their drivers are reverse engineered since the company refuses to help out the kernel devs in any way.
<saintly> my Firefox installer said the package is already there but uh. the package is NOT there.
<benkay86> saintly: aptitude show firefox | grep State
<saintly> State: not a real package
<saintly> ROFL
<James147> saintly: try installing it manually though kpakcage kit
<saintly> kk
<benkay86> saintly: That doesn't seem right.
<benkay86> That it's "not a real package"
<saintly> lolll
<saintly> thats what it told me capn
<James147> saintly: or try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox"
<James147> benkay86: might be because if a lack of updating the package lists?
<benkay86> James147: Maybe. Or some weird PPA that's providing a different firefox package. As far as I know, it's not supposed to be a metapackage.
<James147> getting "not installed" when i do it
<benkay86> James147: Or "installed" in my case, seeing as Konqueror *still* doesn't play nice with Google Maps.
<James147> benkay86: been using chromium here :)
<benkay86> James147: Ah, Chroium is nice. Can't live without the FF plugins myself, though. Irregardless, they really ought to switch the default away from Konqueror.
<saintly> alright urgent one now lol
<saintly> it asked me to install new packages, flashplayer and what not
<James147> benkay86: chromium has plugins now, with the list availble growing daily :)
<benkay86> saintly: Could you pastebin the complete output of "aptitude show firefox"
<saintly> i went through and installed
<benkay86> James147: Chromium certtainly is faster. Perhaps I'll try it again someday.
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Any luck?
<CartoonCat> benkay86: none
<paulo> olá
<benkay86> CartoonCat :-(
<CartoonCat> i have 2 AP's, both are giving me issues
<paulo> :)
<penguin_> hello. I got the same problem from earlier
<CartoonCat> im going to have to climb up on the roof and break open the panel and plug in a cable
<saintly> omggggggggggggggggggggg
<saintly> Package: firefox
<saintly> New: yes
<saintly> State: not installed
<saintly> Version: 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4
<FloodBotK1> saintly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benkay86> penguin: What happens if you press Ctrl+Alt+F2 in the virtual machine?
<paulo> Im from Brazil :)
<benkay86> saintly: pastebin, man!
<saintly> this is brilliant
<saintly> im sooo frustrated
<James147> saintly: looks like you should be albe to install it now
<benkay86> paulo: Always a pleasure to have international visitors.
<saintly> james147: its ALREADY installed! according my computer!
<James147> saintly: whats telling you that its installed?
<saintly> the installERR
<James147> saintly: ignore the installer, run "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<CartoonCat> benkay86: my aps dont use encryption
<saintly> i already did!
<CartoonCat> dont need it, i use a hotspot upstream
<James147> what happens if you try to run "firefox"
<James147> saintly: ^^
<vadi01> how come i cant use the guest account feature in kubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: just had to remove the old file: /etc/php5/*/conf.d/mhash.ini
<benkay86> CartoonCat: And you still can't associate?
<CartoonCat> with one, i get "deauthenticating from MAC by local choise" the other i get a directed probe timeout
<saintly> there is NO runn firefoxx
<benkay86> OxDeadC0de: Oh, the many joys of /etc cruft. Glad you were able to figure it out.
<James147> saintly: i mean type "firefox" in the terminal and hit enter
<OxDeadC0de> benkay86: heh, figured out that warning, but still php5 cgi+apache are failing.. I'm sure I'll get it eventually ;)
<saintly> have you ever wanted to take some det cord and just wrapp ur processor like a birthday present?
<benkay86> CartoonCat: I don't know what to tell you. I'm assuming your MAC address isn't blacklisted since you were able to associate before...
<saintly> >:(
<paulo> alguém do Brasil ?
<CartoonCat> benkay86: nope, havent changed any settings on the AP
<BluesKaj> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<benkay86> paulo: #ubuntu-pt
<CartoonCat> benkay86:  i had issues connecting to the one before anyhow (directed probe timeout)
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Make sure you aren't fighting with NetworkManger for control of the nic. "sudo stop network-manager"
<paulo> thanks
<benkay86> James147: I guess we'll never find out what happened.
<James147> benkay86:  :(
<CartoonCat> benkay86: reloaded the module, seams to have helped
<James147> benkay86: you know if the firefox installer dose anything spical except install "firefox"?
<CartoonCat> so aptitude away! heh
<saintly> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4353] (rev 01)
<saintly> umm
<saintly> NO device brand
<CartoonCat> saintly: you dont need a device brand
<saintly> Cartooncat: what do i need
<CartoonCat> go check the B43 driver and make sure it has full suport for that card (the 14e4:4353)
<saintly> how do i do that
<CartoonCat> google b43 support list, or ask the fellows in #bcm-users
<saintly> half a million ppl in these rooms and nobody talking
<benkay86> James147: It might also remove itself from the menu. Not really sure.
<moderndayzero> anyone know of a good  free screen recorder for linux?
<benkay86> moderndayzero: Not offhand, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
#kubuntu 2010-05-02
<CartoonCat> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<moderndayzero> ty
<CartoonCat> read it saintly
<James147> moderndayzero: kdenlive (video editing program) can also record the desktop
<saintly> Activating Proprietary Driver....
<saintly> downloading and installing... 12%
<CartoonCat> b43 doesnt support it, so its ndis land, which is bad bad mojo
<saintly> will this work? lets find out.
<saintly> B43
<saintly> ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx shows how to install 43xx drivers. which is what mine is.
<ryrych_mobile> hi again! this time from mobile
<saintly> lol hey ry
<benkay86> saintly: And hopefully it will work. Please let us know once you've finished installing.
<saintly> will do benkay86
<CartoonCat> mmm wth, aptitude will not open a menu, and capslock will not turn on
<benkay86> CartoonCat: You are having quite the upgrade experience!
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86: it seems you were right!
<CartoonCat> benkay86: yes this is even more fun then gentoo + ati drivers!!
<saintly> ahhh upgrading is hell on PC
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86: you're good at these stuff
<benkay86> ryrych: In that case, reverting to the kernel used in 9.10 (which worked for you, right?) might help. More likely, some new utility in 10.04 is doing something different that's causing the crash and reverting just the kernel won't help.
<saintly> External drive has windows 7 vista XP, kubuntu, ubuntu, and snow leapard on it now. :D
<benkay86> In the end, my friend ended up getting an Intel minipci card from EBay for $5.
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86 yup that kernel was ok
<benkay86> saintly: Impressive. So -- does that mean you got your wifi working?
<saintly> contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<saintly> no but this does
<saintly> finished downloading, let me find out
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86 could you tell me what was latest kernel for 9.10?
<benkay86> ryrych_mobile: Looking at packages.ubuntu.com...
<CartoonCat> ok so now im getting E subprocess usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code (1)
<ScorpKing> ryrych_mobile: 2.6.31.20
<CartoonCat> when doing apt-get upgrade -f
<benkay86> ryrych_mobule: It was 2.6.31
<CartoonCat> as there is some dependancey error for libanyevent
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86 and drop in to south Poland on beer :D
<saintly> benkay86: yep im on wifi now.  system> hardware drivers is the solution
<benkay86> ryrych_mobile: Resist the urge to install it from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ because those packages don't contain staging drivers.
<benkay86> saintly: Congrats. I would caution that your wifi setup is probably not going to be as stable as it could be if you had a fully-supported card... but hey, whatever works, right?
<James147> anyone know how to run apt-get or aptitude from a cron job? http://paste.ubuntu.com/426118/  < when it tryes to run "apt-get -q dist-upgrade"
<saintly> lol right
<benkay86> James147: crontab -e as root? I've never actually tried.
<James147> benkay86: thats what i did, but when it runs it give me the output posted above
<ryrych_mobile> benkey86 so i cant do it with apt-get?
<benkay86> James147: Did you "sudo crontab -e" or "sudo su" followed by "crontab -e"?
<James147> benkay86: proballt sudo
<benkay86> ryrych_mobile: No, that probably won't work.
<James147> benkay86: proballt sudo crontab..
<saintly> benkay86: i notice it takes longer to connect and "activate" but i guess well see how we are for speed here in a minute
<benkay86> James147: That may have just edited your user's crontab as superuser, which is obviously not what you wanted to happen.
<James147> benkay86: possibally :S
<saintly> "2wire578"active WOOT
<James147> benkay86: nop, my crontab is empty and roots has the commands in
<cjae> How do I make my gtk apps not be black, I have a dark them installed but cannot use them effectively with the dark theme applied to them
<benkay86> ryrych_mobile: You'll likely have to download the debs from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image and install them manually with dpkg. Don't forget to to the same for kernel headers if you think you're going to need them.
<benkay86> James147: debconf is complaining that it's not running in an interactive terminal (duh). That's probably not why it's failing, though.
<James147> benkay86: figured that not sure how to run it in an active terminal or tell it not ro
<benkay86> ryrych_mobile: And it looks like cron isn't setting a proper path, either.
<ryrych_mobile> benkay86 thx so im gonna to try your advice out :)
<benkay86> ^James147
<saintly_> booted by a slow network. ouch.
<benkay86> James147: Actually, on my 10.04 server, it tells me if there are packages to update on login without me ever having to run apt-get update.
<saintly_> alright themes locations?
<benkay86> James147: Maybe there's a way to make update-manager-core do what you want?
<James147> benkay86: yeah, but i wanted it to auto update them every week so i dont ahve to :)
<saintly_> themes..
<benkay86> saintly: Does this have what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<James147> benkay86: seem to have updat-manager-core installed but dont see it in my path, you know that exec it installs?
<benkay86> James147: dpkg -L update-manager-core
<James147> benkay86: O-o
<benkay86> James147: I'm not well versed in emoticons. Does that mean you found the exec or you didn't?
<James147> benkay86: (shocked) it lists alot of stuff :S bah google search will be quicker
<benkay86> James147: dpkg -L update-manager-core | grep bin
<James147> benkay86: hmm http://www.builderau.com.au/program/linux/soa/Automatically-update-your-Ubuntu-system-with-cron-apt/0,339028299,339279542,00.htm  suggests that apt-get can do it
<benkay86> James147: 1) Did you follow their directions *exactly*? 2) What about the cron-apt they mention?
<James147> benkay86: i dident follow te instructions at all, i did it my self, but now im going to trysomething see if it works
<benkay86> James147: Oh. Well, good luck.
<phy_nit> hi all
<phy_nit> need help
<phy_nit> ?????
<James147> !help | phy_nit
<ubottu> phy_nit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phy_nit> i am not able to connect by wireless....
<DarthFrog> Greetings
<SaintlySacrfice> Hi ppl
<DarthFrog> Does Kubuntu Lucid have a "Me Menu"?
<ryrych_mobile> no
<SaintlySacrfice> I need help with my flash player
<saintly> anyone know how to reach themes on 10.04?
<James147> saintly: which themes?
<saintly> james147: like what was in appearance, in 9.10
<saintly> i had tagedy.
<saintly> tragedy*
<ScorpKing> what key is redo in vi?
<SaintlySacrfice> Firefox won't let me install flash, is there a torent for it?
<ScorpKing> ah nvm
<James147> saintly: plasma(workspace) themes then? System settings > appearnce > style > workspace
<saintly> alright ty james147
<saintly> SaintlySacrfice, if you figure out ur flash issue let me know
<saintly> same issue here
<DarthFrog> saintly: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<SaintlySacrfice> Ty
<saintly> wel that waas quick
<elazeta> hi hi
<ryrych> :)
<ryrych> benkay86: just installed this kernel :)
<ryrych> benkey86: are you there?
<saintly> lol
<ryrych> hm, it seems linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic_2.6.31-20.58 didn't help :(
<saintly> ouch
<James147> benkay86: if you care at all looks like ubuntu can already do it by editing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html)
<saintly> nice themes
<saintly> alright well im outta here for a bit, gonna try to figure out my sound alone lol
<ryrych> where can I take a look at the channel history?
<ryrych> hm, even though I installed older kernel version the newer is in use :(
<ryrych> how can I switch between kernels?
<DarthFrog> ryrych: When booting.  Choose which kernel from the GRUB menu
<ryrych> DarthFrog: ok, so I must to set delay in grup
<ryrych> *grub
<killer_> hl a todos bn bn
<killer_> soy nuevo me pueden dar una mano ...
<progre55> hi guys, I've added a panel.. but how do you change its width? I mean, not length, but width..
<DarthFrog> progre55: Click on the cashew on the right.  Use the sliders.
<DarthFrog> Oh, not the width.  You mean height. :-)
<James147> progre55: panel settings for witdh drag the arrows, for hiehgt drag the "height" button
<DarthFrog> There's an option there to change the panel height.
<Joelito> hi all, does in kubuntu have a plugin for embeded content in firefox (for the kde environment) ?
<progre55> DarthFrog, James147: thanks guys, let me try )
<killer_> alguien habla español
<Joelito> killer_ #kubuntu-es
<James147> !es | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<killer_> gracias viejo
<plush> is there a particular recommended package for media playback in firefox?
<Joelito> plush, hehe, I just asked the same
<Joelito> :p
<plush> lol
<Joelito> seems that gecko-mediaplayer or mplayer-plugin are out of lucid :\
<plush> i got a lot of stuff sorted out... this is still on my to do list
<plush> kmplayer is for konqueror only...
<Joelito> doesn't open them in kmplayer UI?
<plush> might
<plush> but i want something embedded
<Joelito> me too :(
 * plush is getting very confused
<plush> i am installing on two machines at once
<plush> both have german keyboards
<plush> one is set to english though, making me go mad with the weird layout
<plush> also, one has kubuntu installed in dutch, the other in german :)
<Joelito> lolz
<Joelito> I think we might to compile mplayer-plugin our selves :X
<plush> kinda goes against my idea of installing an LTS and never looking back for three years
<Joelito> yeah :(
<plush> oh, i managed to set up passwordless accounts. very nice. very tricky to get it working as well. pain.
<Joelito> guessed user?
<plush> Joelito: ?
<Joelito> you know, guest used
<plush> ah, no
<plush> no, i set up the proper users to have no password
<plush> they'd find it a pain to have to use one
<valdiyen> How'd you manage to set that up?  Just set the passwords blank via a commandline passwd call for the users?
<plush> it won't allow it
<plush> you need passwd -d, run as root
<plush> but that will kill sudo
<plush> so you need to work around it as well
<avihay> um, nepomuk decided that it wants 400MB of my ram. what do I do?
<plush> i can tell you, i am glad i only have to do this once every three years. if i had to run kubuntu as my everyday os, i'd run screaming
<valdiyen>  I actually don't find it that bad.  I agree that it lacks a lot in the configuration area, but it meets my needs as a developer rather well.
<foobaz> hi, i'm in the middle of upgrading 9.10->10.4 and my pc stopped responding to mouse/keyboard, although it's not frozen, i need to click to finish the installation, can anyone help?
<valdiyen> I would not however install it for my father.  He gets Ubuntu as it is just more polished
<foobaz> i tried plugging in a second usb mouse but that won't move the cursor either
<sancho21> Lucid on my notebook (BenQ S35) cannot handle brightness (Fn + F4). How to fix this?
<plush> valdiyen: i use arch linux for development work
<plush> i find it a lot nicer. also, they don't mess with kde. it's stock vanilla kde. no more, no less
<valdiyen> plush: I've contemplated it but haven't tried it yet.  I'll have to fire it up in a VM soon
<plush> valdiyen: you won't regret it
<plush> hmm... now, how do i play a dvd?
<plush> seemingly simple...
<valdiyen> Have to either purchase that dvd player on Ubuntu's store or install that dvd package from medibuntu
<houdini_> Hello, I have discovered quite a big problem in the 10.04 release. It appears to be related to Nvidia graphics. Any help on what I should do next?
<plush> valdiyen: i have the libdvdcss library. the problem is finding a frontent. dragonplayer seems broken. kmplayer doesn't do dvd. trying kaffeine now
<plush> houdini_: the boot-up screen looking ugly?
<valdiyen> plush: vlc is the best in my experience
<plush> known problem, will be fixed soon
<plush> for now, sit back and relaxed
<plush> -d
<plush> valdiyen: yes, people swear by it. never tried it myself
<houdini_> plush : Yes, the desktop as well. There seems to be a large and stationary artifact at the top left of my screen.
<valdiyen> plush: I actually had a movie that Win 7's media player refused to play and I hit the same issues as you until I installed vlc.  it works really well for DVD playback
<houdini_> plush : It periodically displays text and icons as window panes pass over it. Very strange. I have used the same hardware from Hardy untill now and have experience no problems other than this.
<Typos_King>  ...
<plush> houdini_: as far as i know the known bug affects bootup only
<plush> i have it on my own machine. but i know a fix is being tested
<plush> your problem sounds more serious
<Typos_King> valdiyen:    many players can play dvds just fine, including windows media player, once 'the codecs for playback are installed', vlc installation I think includes, thus, there's nothing special about it others don't have though
<Typos_King> as far as windows, I don't think they include dvd codecs by regular installation
<plush> lol kaffeine works
<houdini_> plush : I am aware of that. This seems to be more intrusive. As well some of the icons are incorrectly displayed. There is quite a bit of distortion.
<plush> what i got was the dvd's intro blaring out at full volume how pirate copies are an evil thing
<valdiyen> It was able to play other DVD's just fine.  Just didn't seem to like this one in particular
<valdiyen> The issue with mplayer and dragonplayer were they just didn't handle the dvd rendering very well.  VLC was usable
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> I use .. xine-ui and works peachy
<valdiyen> I didn't try xine, it's good to hear that one does well too
<houdini_> Well. It seems that I am experiencing text distortion as well.... I was so optimistic for this release.....
<plush> valdiyen: kaffeine uses xine as its backend
<valdiyen> plush: yeah, i didn't try that player either
<plush> valdiyen: this is why i am not jumping onto the vlc bandwagon. i use kaffeine on my own box
<valdiyen> plush: i tried dragonplayer, kmplayer, and then vlc which worked well so I stopped there
<melanie>  Bonjour j'ai un portable Dell Latitude D600 ,Quel version de linux je devrais utiliser?
<plush> valdiyen: same here... just a different order ^^
<pily> What is the differece between Ubuntu 10.04 and Kubuntu 10.04
<foobaz> ubuntu defaults to gnome, kubuntu to kde
<pily> which one is better ,I  do not know about this
<foobaz> i prefer kubuntu, but then that's why i'm in here in the first place
<pily> Using it is for know what is Linux
<pily> In fact I think Kubuntu is more beautiful
<plush> yay! working embedded media player in firefox
<plush> not muhc left to set up
<pily> The speed of dist-grade is so slow
<pily> i have been cost 2hours
<foobaz> you don't have to sit there and watch the progress bar :)
<pily> Yes ,I like Kubuntu too  ,But Today I found here   Oh amazing
<pily> I like here
<pily> yes   I need not to sit here to watch the bar ,but i wanna do other things  after the operation
<pily> why I input Japanese , it will be covered by space
<benkay86> pilly: Are you having trouble with Japanese input?
<pily> yes I am headach on Japanese input
<benkay86> pilly: Well, I solved that headache yesterday, so I think I can help.
<benkay86> pilly: FYI, scim has been deprecated in favor of ibus.
<pily> thank U very much
<benkay86> pilly: Start with "sudo apt-get install ibus-anthy && im-switch -s ibus", after which you must logout and then log back in.
<pily> U mean I should use Scim not ibus
<benkay86> pily: As far as I know scim still works, but ibus is not the preferred application. Both support the anthy input module.
<pily> yes  In fact I hava install it  and it can work but not work well
<benkay86> pily: Which have you installed? scim or ibus?
<pily> For example ,when i input someting ,i input the Enter to choose the thing .The charactors will be covered by space
<pily> ibus
<pily> I install the chinese package and also the japanese package
<benkay86> pily: OK, ibus. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "covered by a space". Could you, perchance, provide a screenshot?
<kaitos> does anyone know how to get compositing back after an upgrade to lucid? it worked in karmic
<pily> Maybe I hava no idea how to provide you a screenshot
<pily> I try it
<benkay86> imagebin.ca
<benkay86> ksnapshot
<pily> yes  I know how to get the picture ,I mean it do not know how to send to U
<benkay86> Just upload it to imagebin.ca
<pily> OK  i do a try
<pily> I am sorry and thankful your kindness .In my pc ,no imaginebin.cn
<benkay86> pily: Like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/9t8ilz.html
<benkay86> Although it would probably help if I spelled 世界 correctly.
<pily> yes wait a moment
<pily> thank Y
<jjb> exit
<amr> hello
<plush> anyone got an idea how to put icons on the desktop?
<amr> i know
<amr> what are you using?
<plush> kubuntu 10.04
<amr> ok
<amr> you mean put icon form k menu
<plush> doesn't matter. i can drag them from there or create new ones... i just need to know how to tell the desktop i want this to happen
<plush> right now, it's just empty
<amr> mmm you want desktop plazma
<amr> ok
<amr> first
<amr> unlock the widget
<plush> i have plasma running of course - it is drawing the desktop
<plush> but between the million widgets available, none seems to fit :)
<amr> ok
<amr> i didnt mean your question
<amr> what exatly do you want
<plush> basically, setting up a computer for my parents
<plush> i neeed firefox, skype, openoffice.org, google earth on the desktop
<plush> it seems that right-clicking them in the start menu lets me do that
<plush> if the icons persist across reboots, that is all i want
<plush> my dad will be giving out that it's only 98% like XP anyway :)
<plush> ah damn, the icons disappeared from the start menu
<plush> what kind of braindead option is that?
<amr> how disappeared
<amr> havent seen him
<amr> them
<plush> what happened for me is this:
<plush> i right-clicked on "firefox web browser" in the start menu and added it to the desktop
<plush> this seems to have made a link
<plush> icon in both places
<plush> now, i right-clicked the desktop one and renamed it to just "firefox"
<plush> that broke the icon in the desktop one
<plush> *and* it removed the one in the start menu
<plush> same for every other app i tried
<amr> listen
<amr> i'll tell method better form this
<amr> look
<amr> first unlock widget
<amr> or not doesnt matter
<plush> yep, following you along. i have two machines i am setting up here
<amr> ok
<zus> does anyone have the menu icon stick to the cusor  after clicking applications? the help sticks as i move up to my choices has been pre 10,4
<progre55> btw guys, I havent been able to find a "shutdown" button so far.. there is a leave button, but how do you power off? just by hibernating or suspending??
<amr> add widget his name is konqueror profile
<amr> add to your desktop
<amr> and tell me
<amr> when you finish
<benkay86> progre55: There should be a "Shutdown" option displayed when you click on "Leave".
<zus> progre55,  when i go to my menu and click leave i see a shutdown button, what are discussing? if i may interject :)
<plush> amr: that created an ugly white box with an even uglier dark border around it
<amr> right
<amr> that i want
<amr> open file management
<plush> dolphin you mean?
<plush> yep, got it running
<progre55> benkay86, zus: well, I dont have one.. the options I have are "logout", "lock", "switch user", "suspend", "hibernate"..
<plush> (this is a tiny netbook - two programs side by side is the maximum :)
<amr> with konqueror
<amr> right
<benkay86> progre55: Perhaps the "Shutdown" option is falling off of your netbook screen. What happens if you simply press the power button on your laptop?
<progre55> benkay86, zus: maybe it's because I have installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu? I mean, I can choose whether I want to log into gnome or kde on logon
<benkay86> zus: Only when I inadvertantly fail to let up on the left mouse button.
<zus> yeah i go too fast sometimes....
<zus> can i lock the menu to prevent that? also i cant find where i can arrange the  menu by program name not what they are
<benkay86> zus: I'm not aware of such an option in the menu, but it could always be hidden away somewhere...
<zus> firefox should be up to not as web browser to the bottom
<Se7en> I need some help is this the place for that
<zus> i had it in 9.10
<zus> with kde4.4.2
<melanie> hi
<progre55> benkay86: haha, nice joke :D
<melanie> what the best linux os for a laptop?
<zus> Found it!
<progre55> benkay86: when I pushed the power button, it immediately turned my laptop off
<benkay86> zus: Out of curiosity, where was it.
<progre55> benkay86: why doesnt it even ask what to do? )
<benkay86> progre55: You weren't supposed to hold down the power button! Usually, pressing it would display a logout dialog with a shutdown button.
<progre55> benkay86: I didnt hold it!
<zus> right click on the k icon
<zus> !best | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<progre55> benkay86: I have used the power button before, and I know what happens when you push it just once, and what happens when you hold it for 5 secs )
<Se7en> melanie: my suggestion : Mint KDE CE
<progre55> benkay86: but not in kde apparently..
<zus> melanie,  well maybe not. i personally went to diferent sites and read thier pages till i picked one
<progre55> well then as I said, maybe because I have installed kde over gnome, I simply dont have the shutdown button..
<benkay86> progre55: Perhaps not in the netbook remix, but I can assure you it works for me (just tried it).
<progre55> cause I can choose whether I want to log into gnome or kde on logon
<progre55> benkay86: what do you mean netbook? I have a desktop edition, on my laptop
<zus> Se7en,  did you also want to know where the "show applications by name" is?
<melanie> what the major difference for ubuntu and kubuntu
<melanie> ?
<benkay86> melanie: One is based on the Gnome desktop, and one is based on the KDE desktop. Other than that, they share the same core software.
<progre55> melanie: kubuntu's design is much better than ubuntu, but ubuntu is much faster than kubuntu =)
<melanie> faster foe what?
<Se7en> zus sorry what ?!
<progre55> melanie: faster, because all those applets and widgets slow kubuntu down a bit.. my personal opinion
<melanie> k thank
<melanie> for a laptop ubuntu is the best?
<zus> melanie,  it has been my personal expierance that Ubuntu is much more simpler of a layout. where as Kubuntu has more options and choices,
<progre55> melanie: well, depends on what you'll be doing with your laptop )
<zus> Se7en, to make the menu appear by name not by application "firefox" instead of "web browser"
<progre55> melanie: if you want to show it off to your friends, then kde is much better and cuter ))
<Se7en> zus I think you're mistaken me for someone else
<_abhishek> I am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/426180/ error on sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<melanie> wha tthe new version of kubuntu
<progre55> melanie: personally I used to have gnome, and yesterday installed kubuntu-desktop (kde) over it, and now I can choose whether I want to log into kde or gnome on logon
<melanie> so you install kubuntu and ubuntu?
<progre55> yep )
<zus> Se7en, prolly  am sorry then
<melanie> good ideas
<progre55> melanie: but not dual boot, but combined =)
<melanie> how?
<progre55> melanie: just install ubuntu, and then open the terminal and say "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<zus> melanie,  what  one are you using now?
<melanie> and they install where
<progre55> melanie: then you will be able to choose between kde and gnome during logon
<Se7en> its okay
<Se7en> I do have a question though
<Se7en> anyone willing to help ?
<melanie> wow
<progre55> ask
<melanie> kubuntu take how many space?
<zus> Se7en, if i can help i will try but ask anyways some one  might
<progre55> melanie: about 400 Mb extra if you are installing it over ubuntu
<progre55> or a bit more..
<progre55> not sure, but around that
<benkay86> melanie: It sounds like you might be interested in this http://wubi-installer.org/
<Se7en> okay
<melanie> and you accest to it when you when you right your password?
<plush> thanks all who helped. i think i have both of my kubuntu machines set up well now
<Se7en> I tried pairing a kubuntu with a nokia 6300 and use that to connect to the internet just like i do in Gnome . but i get a message : " Device doesnt support input "
<progre55> melanie: yep, you click on your user, and when it prompts you to enter the password, you can choose kde or gnome on the bottom pane
<Se7en> what's wrong
<melanie> k thank you so much!
<progre55> melanie: luck
<zus> Se7en,  i do not know that, thats a bit beyond my scope at this moment...
<progre55> melanie: by the way, which one do you have installed right now?
<melanie> ubuntu lynx
<zus> progre55,  i am currently myself thinking on installing ubuntu-desktop
<progre55> melanie: just open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<progre55> zus: not satisfied with kubuntu? )
<progre55> zus: I have a 500gb harddrive, so I can afford to have both of them =)
<zus> progre55,  i love it i spen 5 months of 9.10 on ubuntu and did  exactly what you said to do sudo apt-get...
<progre55> and a couple of external harddisks for movies and all )
<_abhishek> I am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/426180/ error on sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<_abhishek> any idea what's wrong
<progre55> zus: well, I was using konversation from kde on my ubuntu, but when I installed it, it downloaded so many kde packages with itself (around 280Mb or smth) then I decided to go further and installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday ))
<progre55> zus: and I like it.. other than the "a bit slow sometimes" part, it's really beautiful )
<zus> progre55,  very  pretty...
<zus> progre55,  personally my favorite colors are green/grey/black/ ( ubuntu mint) then blue...
<hyb> hi
<ubuntu> should i go for wd my book essential or seagate freeagent desk?
<progre55> zus: I would always tell my friends (who are damn windows fans) that ubuntu was better, but they would always show off with the windows7's design =) now I can totally convince them that linux is much better, in performance and design! ))
<zus> progre55,  me too....
<progre55> zus: any pretty themes you could suggest for kubuntu?
<benkay86> ubuntu: If you wondering which to buy based on Linux compatability, I strongly suspect that both will work equally well as USB mass storage devices.
<zus> progre55, http://kde-look.org/
<hyb> my splash isn't show normally
<ubuntu> benkay86: thanks
<progre55> zus: yeah I've been there.. but there's too much in there =) any suggestions? )
<hyb> someone can help
<progre55> hyb: yeah, the same here.. it's really poor quality
<zus> progre55,  hmm none in particular i use the default one really
<progre55> hyb: I spend half a day, but couldnt fix. that's a bug in plymouth with the proprietary drivers
<zus> progre55,  though i am always suffing the net i constantly  take images and use them as a back ground
<kubuntu-ku> hi, all . . . what is the command line to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 ? sudo apt-gate install ... ?
<progre55> zus: yeah I've also downloaded a bunch today =)
<_abhishek> kubuntu-ku: apt-get dist-upgrade
<progre55> kubuntu-ku: do-release-upgrade
<progre55> kubuntu-ku: with no apt stuff
<hyb> progre55: Ai!this is the only one fault in so pretty 10.04
<zus> progre55,  i've yet to do that...but i haven't found anything i truly i so i am looking in to themeing...to make my own.
<zus> progre55, only i dont know where to go...
<progre55> kubuntu-ku: "sudo do-release-upgrade" I mean =)
<progre55> hyb: yeah, kinda sux.. but hopefully they'll fix it soon
<progre55> zus: cool, let me know when you have a release =)
<kubuntu-ku> ok _abhishek ! I'll try that right away . . . both, i mean . . . progree55 !
<zus> progre55,  i have only been using linux since jaunty....well two weeks later karmic came  out but ...here i am.
<zus> progre55, i just wanted to  use ubuntu as well to "not miss anything"
<progre55> zus: welcome to the linux world =) hope you like it) but I'm sure you are experienced enough already
<progre55> zus: but if you are thinking to make your themes already, that's really cool =)
<zus> progre55,  im a fast learner but i still think myself as a newbie. plus this community is great when i need help
<progre55> yeah, these two channels are awesome for instant help =)
<zus> progre55,   only cuz i havent found anything i like and its betteer than a mix and match theme
<progre55> but not always.. say when you have a problem with your graphics, or something more than basic, you can only rely on google or forums =)
<zus> progre55,  forums as well...
<progre55> btw, I dont have my brightness control working on my sony vaio under lucid, and still havent found a fix (
<zus> does anyone have any suggestions  on where to learn to theme for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<zus> brb...
<hyb> quiet
<kubuntu-ku> already tried . . . sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > failed
<kubuntu-ku> sudo do-release-upgrade ... it worked, but, after some time stopped. Just like when I upgrade from under kde. it says 'could not calculate' , 'restoring original system state' and 'aborting'
<kubuntu-ku> any further advice, progre55 ?
<progre55> kubuntu-ku: hmm.. dont even know.. I personally did a fresh install )
<kubuntu-ku> btw, i tried to upgrade under xterm . . .
<progre55> kubuntu-ku: did you try asking the #ubuntu guys?
<saintly> theres official nothing wrong with my Kubuntu 10.04, all my issues are solved :D anyone need help?
<moderndayzero> any good screen recorders i tried kdenlive but i dont see a record option for it
<hyb> saintly: i so
<saintly> hyb: hmm?
<hyb> saintly: my kubuntu splash isn't show normally
<saintly> hyb: Could you explain more? what happens?
<viking667> 'llo all. Got a old low-spec machine, and I'm trying to find out how to turn off certain things like wpa-supplicant, and bluetooth. What do I need to look at?
<saintly> viking667: what OS are you currentlyrunning?
<kumar> hi.
<saintly> kumar: hello
<calumayoo> have some problem with wines
<kumar> i downloaded Kubuntu i386 DVD
<calumayoo> *wine
<hyb> saintly: after kdm,the kubuntu logo picture isn't show normally,maybe need more pixes
<kumar> a few mins back.
<calumayoo> cant explore the C:\
<kumar> When I try to use the live DVD on my desktop, its not starting X
<sobczyk> hi, are there any additional repos for audio drivers for the new lucid? I can't get the sound to work
<calumayoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<saintly> hyb: you might find help in system settings.
<hyb> saintly: where i can find?
<sobczyk> The card/codec is reported fine but no sound comes out of the speakers/headphones (dell studio 14)
<saintly> sobczyk: i can help ya there. lol
<saintly> hyb: hit alt+f2, and type in system settings
<viking667> I'm setting up a Lucid for wife.
<kubuntu-ku> progre55 ... ok, i'll try there . . .
<saintly> Sobcyzk: what card do you have?
<kumar> Live DVD dosen't work. Starts with a console and X doesn't start (Lucid). any idea why this happens on a old Pentium 4 Desktop?
<saintly> viking667: mmhm and your computer, what kind?
<hyb> saintly: no,it can change thar
<hyb> saintly: no,it can change that
<saintly> kumar: did you use a live DVD
<kumar> Yes.
<viking667> 600MHz P3, 384Mb memory.
<kumar> Lucid Live DVD
<viking667> ... with no options to upgrade.
<kumar> i386
<sobczyk> saintly: intel hda with realtek codec though I can't find the exact codec number
<melanie> what the commandline to have the french version of kubuntu?
<viking667> I would have personally gone for Xubuntu, but there's this really nice accuweather applet she likes.
<saintly> Viking667: and your looking for a good Kubuntu for that?
<viking667> saintly: no, I'm looking to see what stuff I can (1) turn off (and how) and (2) remove altogether.
<saintly> sobzyk: believe it or not we have the same sound card, mie works great.
<melanie> what the commandline to have the french version of kubuntu? i have kubuntu allready.
<viking667> I'm having remarkably little luck finding how to turn off bluetooth. I simply don't need it, as I only have the phone that's BT'd and not the computer.
<saintly> remove altogether is simple viking667, what do you want removed?
<viking667> I also want to turn off wpa-supplicant, remove it altogether.
<saintly> sobzyk | !sound
<viking667> well, bluetooth is easy, i think that's bluez, isn't it?
<saintly> ahh where ubottu
<saintly> alright one sec
<sobczyk> melanie: go to system settings, then language/country settings, you can set up your language there
<saintly> viking667: alt+f2, then type in Bluetooth, that ll get you bluetooth settings
<saintly> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<viking667> right. I want to remove it altogether.
<saintly> Sobzyk: use the trouble shooting one, took me 15 minutes
<saintly> removing it all together...
<melanie> thank
<saintly> Viking667: sudo aptitude-get uninstall bluetooth. see if that works
<viking667> I'll try that.
<viking667> thank you.
<saintly> let me know what happens ;)
<viking667> now how to shoot/remove/kill/erase wpa-supplicant
<saintly> LOL
<saintly> id say same format, try and use console.
<saintly> srry Konsole*
<calumayoo> hello... i cant open C:\ in wine
<calumayoo> help
<saintly> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<progre55> hey guys, I have 4 desktops, and set them as "different activity for each desktop" and changed backgrounds for each of them. And now my first desktop is a bit fcked up =) I mean, it's not a whole desktop, but somewhere in the middle of the four desktops. any suggestions?
<saintly> progre55: ive been there before. what you want to do is revert back to one desktop, and start over again.
<progre55> saintly: oh okay, thanks
<saintly> progre55: do you know how to do that?
<saintly> calamayoo: did that help any?
<progre55> saintly: well, untick the "different activities" stuff, I guess )
<progre55> saintly: yeah, now it seems to be okay..
<saintly> progre55: yes thatll work. :D
<saintly> if you get stuck again come talk to me.
<progre55> saintly: thanks man, appreciate =)
<saintly> proge55: anytime.
<saintly> anyone need anything, any help?
<saintly> i feel wrong, theres nothing left to do on my kubuntu
<progre55> well, I'm off to bed now, 5.15 am here =)
<saintly> proge55: ouch. lol
<progre55> saintly: well, you could suggest me some cool widgets or themes )
<zus> progre55,  good night it was nice chatting with you
<progre55> zus: thanks man, the same here. talk to you later
<saintly> progre55: im using weather, and the analog clock. as far as themes, i like darker ones. i went with Tragedy, and theres several window color schems that fit nicely with it.
<progre55> hey guys, any good movies to download? )
<saintly> progre55: stream movies at www.davidmovie.com
<progre55> saintly: I've also tried tragedy. what is the best color scheme that goes with it?
<morgajel> hey guys, hows it going?
<morgajel> many issues with lucid yet?
<saintly> progre55: let me see what im using
<progre55> saintly: oh and I dont want stream movies =) I download torrents.. at least dvd quality ..
<saintly> morgajel: my lucid is perfect ;)
<morgajel> saintly: fresh install or upgrade?
<progre55> morgajel: yeah, the brightness control on my sony vaio not working (
<morgajel> my upgrade puked :/
<saintly> morgajel: both
<morgajel> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<saintly> progre55: lol odly enough the color scheme for tragedy would appear to be titled "tragedy black"
<saintly> :D
<cjae> anyone know how to password protect kontact?
<progre55> saintly: haha
<hyb> .h
<saintly> cjae: theres a program for it, i think briefcase something?
<saintly> hyb: hmm?
<viking667> awww *%@)@%
<saintly> viking667: issies?
<saintly> issues*
<viking667> I can't remove "wpasupplicant" because kde-desktop relies upon it, so does NetworkManager
<viking667> Yet I don't have a single wireless network in the house.
<zus> does anyone use pidign? whats the plugin Grim, it says a useless plugin  but what is it?
<saintly> explain for me what wpa does?
<viking667> apparently it handles WPA and WPA2 key encryption.
<viking667> ... I think.
<saintly> hmm, and it takes up ram?
<saintly> thats odd.
<viking667> seems to.
<viking667> I'll rename it, and restart the machine.. with only 384Mb, I'm trimming where I can.
<saintly> you're running on just over 350MB correct?
<saintly> oh yes lol
<saintly> viking667: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<saintly> 246 second ping timeout whoa. thts damn near 4 min no wonder he didnt talk lol.
<saintly> ooh thts over 4 min. basic math ftw lol
<saintly> viking667: you still with me?
<saintly> anyone need anything?
<progre55> well arright, now I'm totally off )
<progre55> night people!
<saintly> making coffe, brb
<ep> I have a AMD athlon X2 dual core, 4 gigs of ram.  You folks recommend the  64 bit edition (10.04)?
<viking667> sorry, just got back.
<viking667> was folding washing... Lucid Lynx, I think it's called. Just got updated yesterday.
<madura> ep: yea
<ep> I've got seperate root and home partitions but they're ext3 I want to swithch to ext4 on the fresh install.   Will the install switch for ext3 to ext4 and still let me keep my data in home?
<DarthFrog> ep: You can do that.  I did.
<progre55> hey guys (damn I'm back). I had a widget (analog clock) and after a logout/login, it's gone.. but on the widgets panel it's marked as being used.. suggestions?
<madura> ep you can have ur system in a ext4 partition and link to ur home directory which is in a ext3
<DarthFrog> ep: What I mean is you can re-format the / partition as ext4 and keep your /home partition as ext3.  I don't think you can convert ext3 to ext4 _in situ_.
<viking667> anyhow, I have to get off this machine, I need a memory stick out of it to see if that works in wife's machine.
<ep> i see DarthFrog, I guess i can live with a ext3  /home :(   4 sounds better :)
<DarthFrog> ep: ext4 is extent based.  'Tis a wondrous thing.  Can you back up your /home partition to an external drive and re-format?
<ep> no external drives unfortunely.   I 'll figure something out.
<beliat> moin
<KDesk> when I try to eneable the desktop effects from kwin, I get the message "Failed to activate desktop effects". Why is that? Where can I get more info about the error?
<ep> google ;)
<DarthFrog> KDesk: Check if there's anything useful in /var/log
<DarthFrog> KDesk: Also, open a terminal session and run "glxinfo | grep endering".  Ensure that direct rendering is enabled.  If it complains that glxinfo isn't available, install the mesa-utils package.
<KDesk> DarthFrog: direct rendering: Yes
<KDesk> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<madura> KDesk: try ticking disable functionality checks
<KDesk> DarthFrog: Now I see that Tremulous game screen is very un readable. Odd.
<madura> KDesk: i assum that u are running kubuntu
<Sylvester_Ink> Hey, it's been a while since I've used Kubuntu and I'm considering moving back.  Has KDE 4.x reached an acceptable state of maturity in the Kubuntu 10.04 implementation?
<ep> hmm
<KDesk> madura: yes, Kubuntu :) Now I tryed to run with xrender, and Xserver crashed, When i loged in again, xrender was used (slow) and I changed to opengl and then it worked :)
<KDesk> Sylvester_Ink: tray the liveCD, if it work ok, then you can install it :)
<Sylvester_Ink> Heh, why didn't I think of that . . . :P
<madura> KDesk: :D
<madura> KDesk: i had the same problem with my ATI binary drivers
<madura> i ticked that single option and it all works!
<KDesk> madura: I have and old intel 865G. :|
<Joelito> guys, what options left to watch embeded videos on firefox? (K/U)buntu failed on this,  this time =(
<madura> KDesk: i have a intel G31 with a separate ATI hehe
<KDesk> madura: I have normaly no problems with kwin, lets hope it behaves ok.
<madura> KDesk: kwin uses opengl so if the drivers are ok with opengl there wont be any trouble
<EvaZq> anoyone here have an intel gma 4500m ?
<KDesk> madura: but why does it sometimes not start the compositor, and sometimes it does?
<KDesk> Joelito: with flash?
<Joelito> KDesk, yeah, but in apple, the trailers ask for quicktime :\
<madura> KDesk: that functionality check thing and ur xorg.conf should have the compositing extension enabled
<KDesk> madura: with the default install I don't have xorg.conf since 9.10 I think
<KDesk> Joelito: You can choose the option to download them.
<Joelito> KDesk how?
<madura> KDesk: there wouldn't be a xorg.conf if u are using open source drivers but the binary drivers tend to configure xorg
<KDesk> Joelito: I see in the left-top, a option info, and watch now, bit the watch now has an arrow, where it a menu comes and says to download in different resolutions
<Joelito> oh, I was thinking a extension from FF
<Joelito> :p
<KDesk> madura: With my intel card, only oss drivers are available, and the kwin error occurs.
<madura> KDesk: even after u tick that disable functionality check?
<KDesk> madura: yes. It crashed the xserver :) But now It works.
<madura> KDesk: ok :D it workd
<zus> oh,...im not liking this yahoo on fire fox...
<zus> its got comcast all over it!!! gross
<EvaZq> what is the diference between wubi and a fresh ubuntu installation on a disk partition ???
<zus> how can i switch back to google search engine?
<Brhad56> upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 and have a question.. whats the + thing that appears when i mouseover icons on the desktop folder?
<Sylvester_Ink> EvaZq: Wubi installs ubuntu into a folder on Windows, then sets windows to boot to that folder
<Sylvester_Ink> a standard install sets a separate partition for Ubuntu and installs a boot loader (grub) to boot to either windows or ubuntu
<pgr> Hola
<draik> Brhad56: That's the select it. You don't have to hold down the CTRL key anymore; just click on the +
<pgr> Alguien de la PlatA?
<zus> Brhad56,  when you click on it and its a minus, you dont see a preview of whats inside the folder
<pgr> Argentina
<EvaZq> sylvester_ink so it has no grub ?
<Sylvester_Ink> wubi does not install grub
<Sylvester_Ink> it sets up windows own bootloader to boot to wubi
<Brhad56> zus: I don't understand.. i see a preview regaurdless of it showing a plus or minus?
<Sylvester_Ink> (the same way you would boot to "Safe Mode" in windows)
<draik> Brhad56: It is just for selection
<EvaZq> i see
<zus> Brhad56,  yes, i tried it when you asked, and  in the minus it didnt show previews for me
<zus> Brhad56,  but i just did it and it worked.. so im now in your boat lol sorry for the bad answer
<Brhad56> draik: what do you mean, just for selection?
<draik> Brhad56: Click on the plus to any folder (files, too) and it will group select them for the same action (copy/move/delete/etc)
<Brhad56> draik: Oh, I get it now.  Thanks.
<draik> Brhad56: You're welcome.
<zus> thanks sweet
<zus> a few questions - how do i go back to google search engine
<Brhad56> oh sweet.. I see that now I can do the thing where i drag the window all the way to one side, and it does the screen split thing that windows does
<zus> Brhad56,  have you right clicked on the maximinxe button instead of left click?
<Brhad56> zus: just tried.. not sure what it just did.. got wider?
<Brhad56> I can see that being useful
<sobczyk> hi, is there an easy way to set up dual screens on kde4 with radeon?
<zus> Brhad56,  now middle click the maximize button,
<zus> right makes the window wider middle clicks make it verticle
<Brhad56> zus: ah.. cool
<sobczyk> on ubuntu I just needed to relog, but on kubuntu it does not seem to work
<zus> windows snap eat your heart out lol
<zus> Brhad56,  i use the window right and middle clicks offten.
<madura> sobczyk: use the control center it has xinerama support i think
<Brhad56> What widgets do you like to use?
<sobczyk> madura: I can set the screen size and position but after applying nothing happens
<madura> sobczyk: did u try restarting X?
<sobczyk> madura: simple relog will not work?
<madura> sobczyk: nope, you should select restart X from kdm then
<sobczyk> for gnome it was ok, so restricted drivers does not support turning on the second screen on the fly?
<madura> sobczyk: i cant be sure of it i have binary drivers on but dont have dual head
<zus> ok yahoo isnt working out for me. how can i go back to google as a search engine?
<Brhad56> zus: this a konquer question?
<zus> Brhad56,  oh im sorry, no. firefox
<kaitos> anyone konw how to fix the ? images in the weather plasmoid? http://i.imgur.com/U0KEo.png
<zus> im still confused here. i just read google was not going to be default search engine,..then they changed thier minds?.. yahoo is still my search engine i want to change
<sobczyk> ok ati configuration tool + 2 restarts and multihead works
<zus> firefox3.6.3
<sobczyk> though after installation of radeon driver the kubuntu splash screen is garbled
<sobczyk> is there a recommended input method for kde4? (like ibus in gnome)
<Barridus> kaitos, try a different widget style and/or change the appearance icon set?
<Barridus> i noticed as i was fiddling with both of those, i had ?'s for a while then they went away after one or both changed
<Barridus> (i was trying to tweak something else so iwasn't paying attention to that widget directly as i made those changes
<kaitos> Barridus: changed to crystal, didn't fix it, its just a different, "not found" kinda icon
<Barridus> try the icon set then
<Barridus> i'm using buuf deuce icons i downloaded via the "get more icons" button or whatever in that sytem prefs dialog
<Barridus> my widget looks fine
<viking667> hey ho. What's nepomuk, and why the heck can't I remove it?
<DarthFrog> nepomuk is a major part of the so-called semantic desktop and it is deeply rooted in KDE.
<Barridus> i think it's a search indexer
<madura> viking667: u can remove it
<viking667> hmpf.
<viking667> so trying to remove it could turn kde on its head... great. Just what I don't need on 384Mb of memory.
<zus> can not find a way to change firefox3.6.3 back to Google. it is still yahoo. and worse its "comcast" is up top
<Brhad56> i've noticed when i do maximize now, that it doesn't fully maximize anymore
<viking667> ... what?
<viking667> oh, sorry. I meant "what?" for firefox.
<zus> viking667,  when i type in the adress field when google was default search engine. it either found a site or gave the google page with links....now i get the yahoo page with comcast  bar up top...
<zus> there is a powerd by yahoo search logo yp there too how can i get google back?
<viking667> I'm assuming that you can change the "homepage" and change the toolbars (i.e. uninstalling that toolbar would be a good thing)
<viking667> check your extensions
<zus> its not a tool bar its part of the page
<viking667> hm.
<viking667> Can you screenie that for me?
<zus> there isnt many extension only my normal 4 when i had in karmic...sure gimme a sec
<iconmefisto> zus: you can change default search engine in about:config
<viking667> And as I remember it, that search bar on the right hand side can be toggled back to google
<viking667> it's been a while since I have run ff. I typically run chrome everywhere now.
<DarthFrog> Is Chrome any good?
<viking667> I like it. Runs on less resources
<zus> the search bar on the side is on google...where is  about : config?
<iconmefisto> zus: search for "browser.search" and change "browser.search.defaultenginename" to one of the search engines you have (eg "Google")
<viking667> type THAT into the address bar
<DarthFrog> zus: about:config is a URL.
<DarthFrog> For Firefox, anyway.
<DarthFrog> It brings up a configuration editor.
<DarthFrog> Be careful. :-)
<TheAncientGoat> iconmefisto: It worked! :D
<zus> haha i had to click ill be carefull i promise button,... now im  kinda scared hehe
<zus> iconmefisto,  well it says google already
<DarthFrog> zus: Just don't go changing things on a whim.
<iconmefisto> zus: is it exactly the same as is displayed in the firefox search bar? eg "Google" not "google"
<zus> iconmefisto,  yes with the "G" not "g""
<zus> in fact the only yahoo is in browser.search.order.2 which is where i prefer it to be IF i click on it  on my own wich yet i havent
<ForgeAus> is it just me or should we either A) broaden the scope of this channel or B) at the very least rename #kubuntu-offtopic to something more inviting like #kubuntu-community...
<Brhad56> i think i figured out my deal.. i added extra pannels..
<zus> just close this window to exit? no changes have been made...
 * viking667 shrugs
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: I hear what you're saying. maybe #kubuntu-chat instead of #kubuntu-community ?
<ForgeAus> iconmefisto: thats kewl...
<zus> viking667,  the screen shot you asked for http://imagebin.org/95251
<ForgeAus> not that I'm advocating copying, I'm just pointing out that PCLinuxOS has #PCLinuxOS as a general community  channel and a #PCLinuxOS-Support channel which kinda makes more sense to me than how this setup we're using for Kubuntu is...
<ForgeAus> anything not Support oriented isn't necessarily off-topic for kubuntu as an operating system...
<zus> ForgeAus,  is that on frenode? btw
<ForgeAus> zus yeah
<zus> iconmefisto,  also this is the screen shot when i type the adress bar what i get http://imagebin.org/95251
<iconmefisto> zus: what do you have for keyword.URL in about:config ?
<iconmefisto> zus: mine has: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=
<zus> iconmefisto,  http:www.google.com/search?ie=........etc.
 * madura is away: Gone away for now
<zus> iconmefisto,  i have the same thing... i just double checked
<viking667> right. Time I left.
<RaGNORAK> hi
<RaGNORAK> i have a question will i retain all my settings when upgrading from 9.10 to lucid lynx?
<zus> this is frustrating simply typing youtube in 9.10 gave me the site now i got to deal with yoohoo
<zus> how do i install chrome?
<zus> or is it chromium?
<ForgeAus> apt-get install chrome ?
<ubuntu> have any of you tried live documents, its an online office suite
<ForgeAus> chromium is the devel stuff afaik
<ForgeAus> chrome is the release of the browser
<iconmefisto> zus: you can install chromium with sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ForgeAus> or maybe go to google...
<ubuntu> zus just go to the chrome website, and install it from there
<ForgeAus> iconmefisto: ??? but Chrome is released...
<ForgeAus> Chromium is only afaik the development version... (underpinnings/engine of Google Chrome)
<zus> thanks, this really let me down...tbh
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: chrome is the google-branded version of opensource chromium. chromium is slightly faster than chrome too
<ForgeAus> ahh interesting, I didn't know that...
<ForgeAus> so chromium isn't from google?
<ForgeAus> note: it took google long enough to release Chrome for OSX and Linux way after the Windows release I know that much)
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29
<zus> ForgeAus,  its from google, the google pokemon ball icon is blue
<ForgeAus> yeah I knew about the icon
<ForgeAus> just monochrome-blue vers of Google's Icon basically (or should I say Googles is a colourized vers of Chromium's?
<ForgeAus> note: I had an older version of Chromium but it ran from konsole... wasn't so great...
<vadi01> is there no way to makea guest account in kubuntu?????
<vadi01> ubuntu has this feature but kubuntu no. since 2008???? developers what up?????
<vadi01> ForgeAus: iconmefisto: chromium has a bug in kubuntu. the goolgle search engine cant peform searches if i change the search language settings
<iconmefisto> vadi01: you could create a guest user, and allow passwordless login
<RaGNORAK> i have a question will i retain all my settings when upgrading from 9.10 to lucid lynx?
<RaGNORAK> >_> i am new to linux :(
<zus> RaGNORAK, i am new as well, but i believe a fresh install would be better than an upgrade
<RaGNORAK> why?
<RaGNORAK> wouldn't i have to reset all my settings etc?
<iconmefisto> RaGNORAK: you should be able to keep all your settings, but it doesn't always work
<RaGNORAK> :s
<RaGNORAK> crap
<RaGNORAK> so should i just backup my whole root?
<RaGNORAK> or something?
<RaGNORAK> then make a clean install and reset stuff?
<iconmefisto> RaGNORAK: there are some config files that are changed during upgrade, and the upgrader will let you see the changes and allow you to accept them or keep your old config file(s)
<RaGNORAK> alright
<iconmefisto> RaGNORAK: if you have room to make a new partition, you could keep your old install and install lucid side-by-side
<RaGNORAK> ill try upgrading first if that fails ill do a clean install
<RaGNORAK> nope don't have the space
<vadi01> iconmefisto: any links?
<muimota> hi here a lucid user, the network stopped working and the networkmanager-plasmoid  shows "Network Management disabled"
<muimota> to connect I have to ifconfig wlan0 up and connect by cable
<muimota> the strange thing is that it work fine till yesterday noon
<iconmefisto> vadi01: links to what?
<vadi01> iconmefisto: ok yea i can make that but will it just log the guest into a temp account which deletes data as soon as he logs out (similar to ubuntu)?
<iconmefisto> vadi01: I don't know how you would make the data delete itself
<zus> iconmefisto,  i would like to remove fire fox comepletely and its configurations i want to try a fresh install of it
<zus> i have an idea what may have gone wrong
<iconmefisto> zus: try deleting ~/.mozilla (or rename it to .mozilla-backup in case you decide you want it back later) and that will give you a new firefox profile
<zus> iconmefisto,  i am using a wireless usb to log on- my brother has a wired connection his girlfirend has a wirless on a laptop. when she logged on i got  pop ups of her ip adress being refused an invite to share my desktop...
<zus> iconmefisto,  ok irenamed it closed my windows and reopened fire fox i get the same thing...
<madura> zus: do you need to uninstall FF?
<zus> madura,  yes please completely remove everything
<iconmefisto> zus: you should delete/rename .mozilla folder when firefox is NOT running
<madura> goto terminal, type sudo apt-get remove firefox
<madura> zus: ^^
<madura> and hit enter :P
<zus> iconmefisto,  same thing going to remove and try again..
<madura> zus did u try it?
<zus> doing it now
<madura> zus k
<zus> hmm well now i dont have the fire fox installer that i originally used to get  3.6.3 how do i re-install that
<jrolland-ubuntu> Hi. I tried following http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and it nerfed my GUI; can anyone help
<jrolland-ubuntu> ?
<iconmefisto> zus: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jrolland-ubuntu> Would another time tomorrow afternoon be better?
<vadi01> iconmefisto: your advice is not recommended: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount
<calumayoo> Help. dolphin doesnt run whever i click the file downloaded in the downloads bar in google chrome
<power-inside> How big is the kde desktop pack if I need to download it and install on an ubuntu 10.04?
<jrolland-ubuntu> OK, I'm going to bed; I'll try again tomorrow
<zus> on reinstallation it decided to  reuse the deleted packages and i was back to sqaure one...
<madura> zus you can clear the cache and download new files
<madura> zus: why do you need to reinstall FF?
<moetunes> zus: tried   sudo apt-get purge firefox   ?
<zus> thing is my book marks were saved for offline reading with fire fox...when iim at my place with no internet..
<calumayoo> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<calumayoo> !remove konqueror
<calumayoo> !uninstallkonqueror
<calumayoo> !konqueror
<moetunes> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<madura> zus i have no idea how to get ur bookmarks back tho, why dont u export the bookmarks and import them again?
<madura> zus: like export from home pc and import into FF in other pc where it has internet
<zus> madura,  the google has read it later bookmarklets but it pulls them of thier site...firefox did it in the browser
<madura> zus: u mean chrome?
<zus> madura,  yeah
<madura> zus: in FF if u want to get ur bookmarks in a new installation, you have to import it from a file
<zus> madura,  nope i just go to the read it later site and log in.
<zus> so as long as i have a connection i can use the browser to get them, but when i dont have a connection what is in the browser i can see offline
<zus> everytime i make a new bookmark i have to click download book mark or i can see it offline
<zus> my upgrade to 10.4 i had to download 487 bookmarks  ,..
<madura> zus :S u use alot of bookmarkin! sorry i use FF but dont know much on it
<zus> madura,  i dont have  internet at my place, and so i have tutorials and or certain helpfull pages saved for reading when im at home
<zus> madura,  read it later add-on in firefox check it out i love it works with iphone also
<madura> zus: oh thats like site riping
<zus> madura,  there is an add-on that actually saves an entire website too but it took for ever for it
<zus> googles ftw!   nothing  about comcast or yahoo here!
<ForgeAus> hmm.. linux needs a an either/or dependancy check for its packages, so you can have something in KDE rather than having to have unnecessary Gnome dependancies
<kasun> hello, Can I use Karmic APTonCD repository in Lucid as well?
<moetunes> kasun: I wouldn't recommend it - there will be unmet dependencies because of version conflicts afaik
<kasun> moetunes, okay thanks.
<zus> i have no audio in you tube, can anyone check if its just me or is youtube being bad?
<zus> my mp3's  play in dolphin and amorok
<Power-Inside> Zus: switch new/old facebook , browsers or try upgrading flash
<Power-Inside> sorry not facebook , youtube
<FeasibilityStudy> zus: Probably an issue with flash.  What I do is get rid of the flash ubuntu installs and then download the 64 bit version from Adob'e site.
<FeasibilityStudy> If I don't, I also don't get sound with the default flash ubuntu installs.,
<iconmefisto> zus: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<zus> bah thats right, different browsers,...well my kubuntu repos guide is bookmarked lol
<zus> iconmefisto, how do i check?
<iconmefisto> zus: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<iconmefisto> zus: I can never get flash sound when pulseaudio is installed
<zus> hmm installed none came back with a couple other info,. one sec let me try something
<soulsurfer> has anyone else had problem with sound between flash and amarok with kubuntu 10.04?  I installed kubuntu fresh, then the media addons and flash played sound, but if i start playing amarok, then sound for flash stops working
<FeasibilityStudy> I recommend all of you switch to OSS.  You will be glad you did.  Goodbye sound issues.
<soulsurfer> how can i switch to oss easilyi?
<iconmefisto> FeasibilityStudy: OSS4? last time I tried, nothing worked
<FeasibilityStudy> It depends on your hardware.   If your hardware supports it, then switch.
<FeasibilityStudy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<FeasibilityStudy> Read that.  Be sure to check that your hardware is compatible before you decide to try it.
<soulsurfer> when flash is installed where does it decide which sound server to use?
<FeasibilityStudy> I always switch to OSS no matter the distro I use.  Everything just works, and the sound quality is as good if not better than ALSA.
<FeasibilityStudy> There used to be a package called "libflashsupport" that 32 bit nsplugionwrapper versions of flash had to have for sound to work..However, i dont see it in the repos now..
<soulsurfer> huh
<madura> well i had no prob with installing and using pulseaudio in kubuntu
<soulsurfer> well i started following the directions on the oss page but killall pulseaudio doesn't work because it says pulseaudio: no process found
<zus> in adobe site  do i get the .deb package for 8.04+
<soulsurfer> madura, you had to install pulseaudio manually?
<FeasibilityStudy> soulsurfer you on 64 bit kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> FeasibilityStudy: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ?
<soulsurfer> 32bit
<madura> soulsurfer: yes
<soulsurfer> ok i'll try
<madura> soulsurfer: i mean from the repos
<zus> there is also apt8.04+ the only two ubuntu
<soulsurfer> yeah like sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<madura> soulsurfer: refer to the guide at ubuntu.com
<FeasibilityStudy> 32 bit huh?  That's odd then.  It should work OOTB.  At any rate, for any of you 64 bit users, uninstall flash via apt.  Then go to the Adobe site here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<madura> soulsurfer: yes but there are a few configs to do, like using routing ALSA output thru pulseaudio, flash uses ALSA
<soulsurfer> oh ok thanks!
<soulsurfer> although it looks like phonon is also trying to route through alsa
<soulsurfer> so i don't understand why amarok kills the sound for flash
<FeasibilityStudy> Download that flash package and unzip it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<madura> soulsurfer: goto phonon config
<madura> soulsurfer: and prefer pulse audio sound server
<madura> put it to the top
<soulsurfer> ok. i'm installing pulseaudio now
<soulsurfer> i don't understand why this isn't working right from the install.  is it just my hardware?
<zus> iconmefisto,  am i missing something or there is nothing for google chromiums in here http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#Web_Browsers
<soulsurfer> i just have a standard intel soundcard from the motherboard
<vivien`> Hi. Does anyone connects to KDE with his SSH passphrases, under Lucid? I installes libpam-ssh, but I cannot find pam-ssh-*!
<ForgeAus> soulserver AC97?
<soulsurfer> the audio output in phonon says "HDA Intel (VT1708S Analog)"
<ForgeAus> do a a console (or Terminal, Konsole, Yakuake, whatever) command: lspci it should tell you what hardware you have
<vivien`> I installed libpam-ssh, dpkg-reconfigured it, launched "apt-file search pam-ssh-auth", etc. Nothing worked. The file does not seem to exist anymore.
<ForgeAus> I don't know that hardware
<soulsurfer> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<asdzxc> hi
<seth> After upgrading to 10.04 my nvidia driver doesn't work.
<ForgeAus> seth, its probably a different method of getting nvidia working
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zus> i removed firefox, purged   it  now with chromium i have no youtube audio nothing is working
<ForgeAus> seth you should be able to fix it...
<ForgeAus> assuming that page has current info it will have how somewhere
<asdzxc> i have problems with screen refresh rate. in System settings -> Display i can see it's set to 50Hz but when i look into the internal menu of my monitor, it is displaying 60Hz. in System settings i'm able to raise it only to 51Hz and when i do, monitor menu is displaying 75Hz (which is good). i don't care about the incorrect values in System settgins but problem is that after reboot, it is AGAIN set to 50 Hz and i need to change it. how can 
<ForgeAus> hmmm looks old, no mention of even Karmic...
<seth> ForgeAus: I've spent hours trying different ways to fix it. I'm completely lost.
<ForgeAus> try this maybe: http://www.sucka.net/2010/04/how-to-install-nvidia-video-driver-in-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<ForgeAus> (its gnome-based tho..)
<ForgeAus> I think mostly uses cli so gnome shouldn't matter)
<seth> Ok. Hopefully, it helps.
<seth> Thank you
<soulsurfer> madura it worked, thanks!  Just installing pulseaudio and setting it first for phonon fixed it
<madura> soulsurfer: :)
<ForgeAus> seth, all I can say is good luck...
<HoellP> hey
<Benkinooby> hi everyone. i think i messed up the upgrade to lucid. i am still with karmic. i backed up the /etc/apt/sources.list (which was full of "lucid") and replaced it with my old ("karmic") sources.list. what else do i have to consider?
<zus> alright i reinstalled a few things, still no audio in youtube.
<HoellP> is there a way to get rid of the autostarting kbluetooth in 10.04?
<HoellP> i don't even have a bt adapter...
<ForgeAus> zus, its not something simple like volume or which ports your speakers are in is it?
<moetunes> HoellP: it's not listed in services
<HoellP> nowhere i can find it
<zus> ForgeAus,  nope amorok is  playing even
<ForgeAus> (if you normally use JACK to plug in your speakers, you might have to assign a port)
<HoellP> i edited the config in my home and set autostart=false
<HoellP> but it still starts
<tom___> HoellP yes there ist, remoe kbluetooth via kpackagekit
<zus> ForgeAus,  even in dolphin
<HoellP> tom___, ok, i'm already on to that
<ForgeAus> other than that I'm not alot of help with audio... I had to install a kernel module for my mobo one time
<moetunes> HoellP: do in konsole   ls /etc/rc2.d   and look for a mention of bluetooth then
<HoellP> was my last resort
<tom___> I also removed it, I dont even have BT hardware
<moetunes> or you can set it to not start in the runlevel
<ForgeAus> zus, hmm... then sorry I have no idea
<zus> ForgeAus,  its cool, im about one more mishap from reinstalling...at this point :)
<HoellP> i try removing it from standard runlevel for now
<HoellP> the funny thing is, only the tool gets started, no kernel modules...
<moetunes> HoellP: don't remove it or upgrades will put it back - move it from havihg S at the start to having K at the start
<Benkinooby> HoellP: kbluetooth is worrying em all the time too. i once managed to disable it, but since i activeted it accidentally, i have all the troubles again. kbluetooth is quite sticky...
<madura> hey isnt kdevelop on the default repos?
<ForgeAus> really? uh I thought it would have been
<ForgeAus> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> wow
<HoellP> moetunes, i used update-rc to stop bluetooth from starting
<ForgeAus> !kdevelop
<HoellP> but that doesn't prevent kbluetooth from starting...
<HoellP> so i uninstalled that
<moetunes> ForgeAus: there's been a few folk mentioning it
<ForgeAus> maybe it will be backported since its KDE4 vers is new isn't it?
<zus> who suggested is it something simple like a volume or something ForgeAus ?
<ForgeAus> (not sure if its the first KDE4 release for Kdevelop tho
<ForgeAus> uh me I mentioned that...
<ForgeAus> (not sure if someone else did too tho)
<madura> ForgeAus: OMG!
<madura> they dont include their default IDE !!
<ForgeAus> uh? whats God got to do with it?
<madura> :P
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu used to have Kdevelop
<moetunes> for those that want kdevelop - http://linuxdunyasi.net/?p=15039
<ForgeAus> I think its just with the whole transition to Kde4
<madura> thanks moetunes
<ForgeAus> it will be there sometime
<moetunes> np
<madura> hmm
<HoellP> i have kdevelop in universe...
<ForgeAus> if not this release another coming one will get it
<HoellP> not good enough for you?
<zus> i got the gorram sound  in youtube,...the ruttin firefox thing had me so angry.....
<moetunes> HoellP: you using karmic or lucid?
<HoellP> lucid ofc
<HoellP> Version: 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1
<HoellP> so it seems really fresh
<ForgeAus> thats because it is really fresh
<zus> thanks to everyone who has helped and suggested any help. ;)
<scb> Anyone having issues with the power button in kubuntu after upgrading to 10.04?
<justus> hi
<eagles0513875> hey guys im loving lucid but not the left right and center crashing :( of everything
<eagles0513875> like jockey kpackagekit source list editor crashing on reload
<justus> how can I install thunderbird? I can't find it in the menu but I also can't find it in KPaketManager
<marc-andre> justus: sure ? i installed it in kpaketmanager
<marc-andre> justus: else you can always use Konsole and type "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<justus> I search for Mozilla Thunderbird in all descritptions and find only thunderbird-dev and thunderbird-gnome-support
<eagles0513875> justus: its just thunder bird
 * marc-andre just typed thunder in the searchfield
<Benkinooby> hi, i thing i messed up the lucid upgrade. also, i think i will stay with karmic for a while before upgrading to lucid (i am not all that experienced...). i set back my sources.lsit to "karmic" after everything was "lucid" in there. what other files do i have to consider?
<eagles0513875> marc-andre: thunderbird also works
<justus> if I just give in thunderbird I get a few dozen results, none of which is simply the package thunderbird
<marc-andre> justus: the result gives you just "mail/rss client ..."
<justus> ah, ok, that's why I didn't find it
<justus> thank you
<marc-andre> np
<marc-andre> it's true, the results in kpaketmanager are not very clear
<Fill23> 'apt-get install kdevelop' finds nothing, am i missing something?
<marc-andre> but you have sometimes the name of the software written in small beneath the "name" or "description" in big
<marc-andre> Fill23: did you add the PPA ?
<eagles0513875> Fill23_:: try apt-cache search kdevelop to get a list of kdevelop packages
<eagles0513875> marc-andre: should be in repos as well
<eagles0513875> Fill23_: sudo apt-get install kdevelop shoudl do it
<eagles0513875> as its already in the repos
<marc-andre> well, i use Eclipse :)
<eagles0513875> marc-andre: hehe me 2 for java dev
<Fill23> marc-andre: do i need? i was thinking kdevelop is a core package for kde
<eagles0513875> Fill23: it is
<marc-andre> eagles0513875: i use it for PHP dev (Zend Studio) and with the Aptana plugin :D
<Fill23> eagles051387: system don't find that package in repos
<eagles0513875> Fill23:  let me find what repo you need to enable hold on
<marc-andre> Fill23: the PPA is for the latest beta release
<eagles0513875> Fill23: do you have the backports repo enabled or you can go ppa like marc-andre is suggesting
<doc_> moin
<Fill23> eagles051387: i'll go check backports, but can you explain me why this package not in the main repos?
<doc_> ich suche eine aktuelle source.list für kubuntu kann mir da jemand einen link geben?
<eagles0513875> Fill23: as i am not a developer i am unable to aner that quest
<marc-andre> doc_: was genau suchst du was nicht schon in sources.list ist ?
<eagles0513875> !de | doc_
<ubottu> doc_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eagles0513875> marc-andre: english in this channel plz
<doc_> ohh sry
<eagles0513875> doc_: no worries mate
<eagles0513875> what ever language you feel better using we got a place for you :)
<Fill23> eagles051387: no i don't have backports. jst gessed maybe you would know :)
<marc-andre> didn't thought of it :D
<eagles0513875> Fill23: what im thinking is they backported the upstream stable version
<doc_> i go to #kubuntu-de... thx 2 all
<eagles0513875> i could be wrong so if anyone knows feel free to correct me  if i am wrong is saying that
<Benkinooby> doc_: you are lookign for a standard "lucid-sources.list"?
<marc-andre> why did they actually replace Konversation with Quassel ?
<Fill23> eagles051387: turns out you right :) all i was need to do is to check kubuntu site, they jst released kdevelop 4.0 and placed it in backports
<Kottalizer> Good day.
<moetunes> Kottalizer: yes it is :]
<Kottalizer> moetunes: Do you use Kubuntu 10.04?
<Freyr> how can i remove the printer applet ?
 * eagles0513875 talk about buggy lucid :(
<moetunes> Kottalizer: not yet...
<eagles0513875> Fill23:  :)
<marc-andre> Freyr: you open the plasmoids and rightclick on it
<Kottalizer> moetunes: Ok, you're using an older version?
<moetunes> Kottalizer: if you state your prob someone else here might know
<moetunes> Kottalizer: I'm on my server atm
<Kottalizer> moetunes: I haven't any problems, just found this chat program and wanted to see how it worked.
<Freyr> ok
<casper3> How can I configure boot splash in lucid??
<moetunes> Kottalizer: k - there's lots of channels as well as here
<Kottalizer> moetunes: I'll try to find some, thank you! :)
<moetunes> if youi like to explore that is
<Freyr> and how do i prevent from appear/starting again ? bcz every time i'm starting my kubuntu box it starts
<justus> ok, that one is strange: I have 5 disks installed in my computer, 4 of them are listed, but the 120GB partition where I installed Win7 (and Kubuntu via wubi) is not listed, how can I mount it?
<Freyr> is it possible to use ubuntu one in kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> how do you restart an X-server without restarting the PC (using a LiveCD)?
<Freyr> ctrl+alt+backspace
<moetunes> !ubuntuone | Freyr here's a link
<ubottu> Freyr here's a link: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
 * marc-andre like very much the integration of IM,mail and social networking in Gnome, the sober design, but not so the applications paked with Gnome
<Bucky> hi, i'm a kubuntu newbie (first day with KDE...)
<Bucky> got a couple of issues...
<moetunes> you just ask away in here Bucky :]
<ForgeAus> Bucky, such as?
<Bucky> since when i turn on the proprietary ATI drivers, the login looks different
<Bucky> it has something like 4 colours?
<Bucky> !
<ForgeAus> bucky, thats probably because the drivers are different
<ForgeAus> its better to use the Opensource Drivers
<ForgeAus> hehe I know I thought that was strange too but they really are better...
<Bucky> with the open drivers was ok, but the fan was always turned on
<ForgeAus> for Linux anyway...
<ForgeAus> (different if your running windows or something)
<Bucky> so your suggestion is just to turn off!
<Bucky> i'll try
<Bucky> second issue
<SilverCode> Bucky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/551290
<ForgeAus> Bucky, you'd have to research if theres a tool to work with the fan, I don't know of one...
<ForgeAus> I highly doubt the proprietary drivers will have that option anyway...
<Bucky> yeah, is exactly like the image in the link!
<Bucky> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42432650/DSC01055_.jpeg
<Bucky> (this is the old logo anyway...)
<Bucky> about the second issue...
<Bucky> when i log on the network manager always ask to access to kdewallet to establish the connection
<Bucky> is it possible to avoid this?
<tom___> Bucky there is pwmconfig and lmsensors which are capable of controlling fans - but I never used them in kde
<SilverCode> Bucky: haven't tried this, but in System Settings->KDE Wallet->
<tom___> with gnome it worked fine
<SilverCode> hang on, ignore that
<Bucky> but when you log on it automatically connect to the network, without asking any pwd?
<Bucky> maybe deleting all the connection pwd in the wallet?
<ForgeAus> hmm why does Xchat return a ping request by saying ? second(s) ?
<ForgeAus> (uh I should have put that in quotes
<ForgeAus>  * Ping reply from ForgeAus: ? second(s)
<Kottalizer> ForgeAus: Did you get one from me there?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<FinnArild> Ok - so - I have updated to 10.04 - get the loginscreen, then KDE crashes and brings me to the login screen.
<ForgeAus> 22* Received a CTCP PING 1272795048 from Kottalizer
<Kottalizer> ForgeAus: Right :)
<ForgeAus> FinnArild:  thats what happens
<FinnArild> ForgeAus: ??
<ForgeAus> if the WM doesn't load it sends you back to login screen
<ForgeAus> (sometimes loops)
<ForgeAus> sounds like you have a problem with display or your X-server somewhere along the line
<FinnArild> ForgeAus: X server seems to load, since the login is in X
<FinnArild> but - it is very strange that a simple update should break my machine?
<ForgeAus> you could try control + alt + backspace (restarts the X server - I think)
<ForgeAus> what is a "simple" update? lol
<ForgeAus> check your HDD space, and memory issues, maybe you just need to restart?...
<ForgeAus> or depending on what you updated it could have been corrupt and messed up your config...
<ForgeAus> I don't know I can only speculate
<FinnArild> ForgeAus: well ... you'd like to be better than Windows, for example - there you get updates all the time that doesn't completely break the machine.
<FinnArild> ... this is why non-technical people doesn't run Linux.
<ForgeAus> linux normally doesn't have trouble updating things
<ForgeAus> they don't USUALLY break the machine
<ForgeAus> although some may require certain types of configuration
<moetunes> I've never had an update break anything - had to redo configs tho
<ForgeAus> FinnArild: what I mean to say is  your situation there is abnormal
<FinnArild> ... must be my machine: and Acer REVOlution - cos' it happens every time I update something ...
<ForgeAus> (as in not something to judge Linux by)
<ForgeAus> FinnArild: thats odd.... try googling it, someone else may have had a similar problem
<FinnArild> My wife is threatening with Windows Vista if I can't get it run smoothly .... the horror ....
<ForgeAus> what update were you doing exactly?
<ForgeAus> argh I hate in X-Chat how I can't rightclick - ping a user!
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone know how to start the ubuntuone client from kubuntu?  I just installed it but it doesnt show in the menu and it doesnt start from the  cli either.
<FinnArild> The machine asked if I wanted to update to 10.04 - I said yes, then it took all night and broke. I rebooted and did the apt-get distupgrade to finish it off.
<FinnArild> ... now I can't log in ...
<tom___> I like Quassel better than Xchat
<ForgeAus> FeasibilityStudy: not in the menu?
<ForgeAus> Quassel seems very, X-chat based for KDE...
<FinnArild> ah - now it does a disk-check on reboot ...
<ForgeAus> unfortunately I'm running a LiveCD of PCLinuxOS right now
<FeasibilityStudy> ForgeAus: No it's not in the menu
<Bucky> third issue: when i was using ubuntu there was a UbuntuSWCentre (or something like this) from which choosing the sw
<ForgeAus> got KDE but its default chat client for IRC is X-Chat
<FinnArild> man - that new kubuntu startup image is UGLY
<Bucky> there was a list!
<ForgeAus> not having alot of success fetching kubuntu either
<Bucky> here i can't find it!
<FinnArild> ForgeAus: ok - but which logfiles should I track for a kde crash?
<ForgeAus> Ubuntu?... uh Kubuntu uses Adept (unless thats been replaced, possibly kpackagekit or something like that)
<tom___> yes it it kpackagekit
<ForgeAus> FinnArild: thats beyond my knowledgebase...
<tom___> *is
<ForgeAus> .. unfortunately
<FinnArild> ok
<Bucky> ok, i tried to find right there, but there's only a search mask!
<FinnArild> ... maybe try the #kde channel ... but - there's a seldom spell of sun here in Norway so I'll be afk for a coffee on the veranda ...
<Bucky> is not possible to have a list to check?
<ForgeAus> a list of what?
<Bucky> a list of softwarew name from which coosing the ones to install
<ForgeAus> doesn't fedora (a rpm-based distro, pretty much opposite of Kubuntu as far as Linux goes) use packagekit too?(although you can get KDE for it - kinda like Debian - no real default Desktop, but lotsa options for one)
<ForgeAus> Bucky, thats what kpackagekit is...
<tom___> Bucky on the right is a drop down menu
<tom___> with a list
<ForgeAus> its the package manager (if you like more in more basic terms, a software installer)
<tom___> Bucky the gnome version of ubuntu has a more user friendly software list, unfortunately
<Bucky> tom___: thanks that was what i was looking for
<Bucky> bye all
<KenBW2> Is it possible to have an autohidden panel appear after a delay?
<wedo> hello
<wedo> is there anybody to help here?
<wedo> :(
<KenBW2> there might be if you ask a question
<tom___> wedo whats your issue
<wedo> thanks in advance,.. My network applet requires authentication to reach the wallet every time i restart my system.. how can I make it automatically authenicated?
<kromium> Hi I installed kubuntu 10.04 and double quotes key ¨ is not working... how to resolve this?
<tom___> wedo I never had this problem, but you can try looking into system settings - advanced - kdewallet
<tom___> kromium you maybe have chosen the wrong keyboard layout - you can change this in system settings - regional settings
<kromium> ok
<KenBW2> wedo, tom___: ive been told that the only solution to that is have a blank password
<KenBW2> its a PITA for me too
<wedo> KenBW2: that means to remove the wallet password?
<KenBW2> yea
<KenBW2> rendering the wallet pointless
<Benkinooby> how can i stop kbluetooth from starting when i log on? i checked all files that are related to it http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4932/kbluetooth.png but still it comes. i checked all possible menus in "System Settings" but it is not listed. where else can i check?
<tom___> Benkinooby I simply removed the package Kbluetooth, but maybe there are better solutions
<wedo> KenBW2: is it a Kubuntu bug? i did not face this problem with Ubuntu
<Benkinooby> tom___: i was also thinking about this solution... but to be honest... there HAS to be a better solution
<KenBW2> wedo: yes, gnome's equivalent automatically takes the password from your login
<KenBW2> wedo: don't know if it's a bug or feature request for KDE
<wedo> thank you KenBW2
<wedo> i had this error message twice today do anybody know about it http://pastebin.com/jVzACpjQ
<Mamarok> wedo: what did you try to do?
<paolopoz> hello all - just installed virtualbox but keeps telling me that it lacks of the kernel module. using kubuntu 10.04, installed from universe
<wedo> Mamarok:  i was trying to install new packages
<Mamarok> wedo: looks like your apt folder is locked, just a second
<wedo> Mamarok:  but i canceled it before finishing then the KpackageKit was showing - (waiting for service to start) i closed it then i had the error
<Benkinooby> tom___: hahah, i managed
<tom___> Benkinooby how did u do it?
<Mamarok> wedo: you should not cancel an upgrade before finishing, you locked your apt folder. Try this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/loc
<Benkinooby> tom___: the problem is, that what ever u set, kubuntu will restart all apps and stuff that you left open, when shutting down
<Benkinooby> tom___: so it just restarts all the bluetooth stuff when u reboot. i killed all processes related to it, an TADAAAA :)
<Mamarok> wedo: then type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wedo> Mamarok: i'm updating now
<Benkinooby> tom___: this was the reason, why i could not be found in any autostart files or so...
<Mamarok> wedo: there's a typo in my first instruction: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wedo> Mamarok:  but its very slow
<Mamarok> wedo: well, downloading can be slow sometimes
<tom___> Benkinooby that sounds good. There are more people having that problem...
<wedo> Mamarok: does the Konqueror proxy settings affect the update connection?
<zus> how can i make amorok the default player for music?
<Mamarok> wedo: a proxy can cause slowness, yes
<Mamarok> zus: Amarok *is* the default  music player in KDE
<zus> Mamarok,  well when i click on my music vlc starts instead...not amorok
<tom___> zus in system-settings - advances is a gui for file associations
<Mamarok> zus: because you installed VLC afterwards, it went on top of the list, go to the Systemsettings and change the default apps
<Trollinator> kubuntu netbook remix is a complete and utter usability failure. How can i turn off plasma-netbook and get a usable desktop back?
<vistakiller> i have a strange problem with screensaver
<Mamarok> Trollinator: check the system setting and change the default plasma desktop that should start
<wedo> Mamarok: the authentication windows does not top the other windows, can i make it always be on top to notice it?
<vistakiller> when i enable it from down 5 minutes it work
<vistakiller> when is above 5 minutes i have only black screen and no screensaver
<Mamarok> wedo: well, it should, just avoid clicking before it appears
<vistakiller> any idea?
<zus> Mamarok,  didnt see anything for music players and in default aps i found stuff for web browsers
<Trollinator> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> zus: sorry, my bad, it's in the system settings advanced tab, file association
<Mamarok> change the audio section files where VLC is on top, just push Amarok on top instead
<Mamarok> Trollinator: you are welcome
<Trollinator> i tried to get rid of netbook mode by just removing plasma-netbook. Except that when i logged in after that, all i got was an empty screen :/
<Mamarok> Trollinator: that was described in the release notes about the kubuntu-netbook...
<erinaceus_> Morning everyone, i was wondering, should i do a freshinstall for 10.4 or does an upgrade suffice?
<Trollinator> do you actually expect normal users to read those?
<Mamarok> erinaceus_: if you have a separate partition for your /home you can do a fresh install, but an upgrade is OK, too
<Mamarok> Trollinator: yes, else we wouldn't even bother to write it
<Mamarok> Trollinator: don't blame us for the laziness of users...
<Trollinator> well, they don't. deal with it :)
<erinaceus_> Mamarok: Thanks :) And another question, i have firefox as default browser, but if click on a link it still opens konqueror, where can i change that?
<Mamarok> their problem then :)
<zus> Mamarok,  my stuff must be broken, i dont see it any where-
<Trollinator> um, no.
<Mamarok> erinaceus_: where do you click on that link?
<Trollinator> because users will switch to another distro if merely uninstalling a package (one that isn't marked essential) breaks their system.
<Mamarok> zus: could you give me a screenshot of what you have in the basic settings?
<ForgeAus> lol kewl nickname Trollinator  :)
<Mamarok> Trollinator: no need to stand up to your nick, seriously
<erinaceus_> Mamarok: Pidgin e.g., if i click on a link in firefox it opens a new tab ;)
<Mamarok> removing it is never a recommended way to solve an issue
<ForgeAus> nless it refers to turning others into trolls perhaps... ???
<Mamarok> it's a setting, hence search in the settings
<zus> Mamarok,  one sec
<Mamarok> erinaceus_: change it in the Pidgin settings maybe?
<Mamarok> I don't use Pidgin, it's not a KDE app
<erinaceus_> Mamarok: Thx, i'll check
<ForgeAus> Trollinator: normally kubuntu refers to it as removing or purging packages...
<Trollinator> whatever.
<Trollinator> still, uninstalling a package that isn't marked as essential should make the system unusable.
<Mamarok> Trollinator: it does if you selected it to be the default starting desktop, what do you expect?
<Mamarok> by marking it as the default you set it to essential to your system, removing it does break your desktop, that is just pure logic
<Trollinator> I expect the kubuntu developers to write a shell script that checks whether somebody uses the netbook shell and put it into the prerm hook.
<vadi01> BUG in forefox kubuntu: cannnot save images
<vadi01> anyone with such an issue?
<Vamp898> can anyone tell me why the kubuntu installation is _that_ slow? If i click on the "Next" Button it takes about
<Vamp898> 1 minute or more to react and change the screen
<Mamarok> Vamp898: what is the speed of your system?
<Vamp898> 2x2 GHz T4200
<Mamarok> it did install in less than 20 minutes here, fresh install
<Mamarok> yep, pretty much the same here
<Vamp898> the installation itself is fast
<wedo> how can i change the software update server?
<Trollinator> Mamarok: if Kubuntu is interested, i could write that shell script. It should be pretty trivial with k{read,write}config
<Mamarok> Vamp898: well, a CD is a slow medium, it has to re-read it every time it comes back to it
<Vamp898> Mamarok: The Ubuntu CD isn´t that slow
<Mamarok> Trollinator: please suggest that in #kubuntu-netbook
<Trollinator> OK.
<Mamarok> Vamp898: can't tell, I never installed Ubuntu :)
<zus> Mamarok, http://imagebin.org/95262
<Vamp898> On the Ubuntu Live CD when i click "Next" in the installation framework it just switches the screen. on the Kubuntu Live CD i have to wait about 30 seconds or a lot more
<zus> Mamarok,  is that what you asked for?
<wedo>  i changed it through the software sources but when i do update useing the terminal it connecting to the same server
<Mamarok> zus: yes, now go click on the audio section on the left, then on the file type you want to use Amarok by default
<Vamp898> Mamarok: it is that slow since Kubuntu 9.10 before that release the installation was very fast (like the Ubuntu one)
<Mamarok> Vamp898: you maybe just have a not so good CD
<Vamp898> Mamarok: im doing it in a VM right now, directly from the ISO.
<Mamarok> Vamp898: then I don't know, sorry. But be aware that a VM is not exactly the fastest...
<Vamp898> Mamarok:  the live CD itself is fast. Everything runs fine. Only the installation screen is damm slow
<Mamarok> Vamp898: file a bug then
<Vamp898> yet another bugtracker account :/
<zus> Mamarok,  ooh ya got to go through each file?
<Mamarok> zus: only those that have vlc on top instead of Amarok, likely mp3, ogg and flac
<Mamarok> unless you use other formats, then change those, too
<zus> Mamarok,  got you...
<Vamp898> Mamarok: there is already one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/164030
<zus> ok thanks,
<Mamarok> Vamp898: well, subscribe to it, not much I can do about, sorry
<Mamarok> zus: you are welcome :)
<Vamp898> Mamarok: i dont asked you to fix it ;) mostly im interested what causes this to maybe write a patch or something like that
<zus> one other thing its been bothering me...my firefox some how used yahoo as it's search engine....i unistalled it cuz nothing i did fixed it...http://imagebin.org/95251
<Mamarok> Vamp898: I don't know, check that bug report, that's the most likely source of information about it
<zus> anyone around that might have an idea,
<Mamarok> zus: I guess you had an old firefox from pre-beta stage Ubuntu, install a newer one
<Mamarok> the one that came with the release uses Google as the default search engine, else you should be able to change it in the firefox settings
<zus> Mamarok,  that was 3.6.3 from after installing i used the installfirefox icon iin kmenu
<ForgeAus> Mamorok you mean: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox   ???
<zus> ForgeAus, you're still here ...*wave
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: well, he removed it already, no?
<zus> Mamarok,  i have purged...and did sudo apt-get install .... short of going to the site and downloading it
<Mamarok> zus: don't download from the mozilla site, use the Kubuntu sources
<Mamarok> the released one should have google, else this is a bug
<ForgeAus> in that case sudo apt-get install firefox
<zus> Mamarok,  yeah they all gave me the same results
<ForgeAus> anyway... Ig otta restart this X-server
<Mamarok> but mine definitely uses Google, so maybe you have old settings lying around
<ForgeAus> bbl
<ForgeAus> btw hey zus :)
<Mamarok> zus: move the .mozilla folder
<zus> Mamarok,  that got deleted.. :0 it also began today and i havent used 10.4 before official release
<zus> stragely enough my grub is still1.98.1 ubuntu5
<Mamarok> zus: then check the Firefox settings
<Mamarok> that is normal, grup2 is still in that numbering
<Mamarok> grub2*
<zus> ok, im used to seeing gub2 beta written over my os choices...id hate to reinstall the os.
<Mamarok> well, 1,98 *is* beta
<Mamarok> or maybe already RC
 * Mamarok doesn't follow grub development that closely
<zus> well, jusst in case i got a  ,mucked download, im redownloading it again,...least it aint like window where installing  updates will eat 24hours
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its RC
<shadeslayer> bbl
<zus> Mamarok,  it began when my notifications were refusing uninvited ip address
<zus> thanks again.
<zus> i wont bother with the vlc/amorok ill reinstall  anyways
<zus> btw can google chrome display bookmarks offline? like firefox  read it later add-on?
<FinnArild> After updating Kubuntu my KDE crashes after login. Here's Xorg.0.log and kdm.log: http://pastebin.com/16yS1gi5
<Peace-> FinnArild: first.... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> FinnArild: second... try to reNAME $HOME/.kde
<FinnArild> kubuntu-desktop already installed.
<FinnArild> already did the .kde renaming
<eagles0513875> doesn anyone else experiencing alot of apps crashing when running them
<FinnArild> but I can try again.
<Peace-> eagles0513875: no
<sheytan> Hi there
<Peace-> FinnArild: no no
<eagles0513875> Peace-: this makes no sense im on a clean install
<Peace-> FinnArild: you probabily have updated and so video driver was upgraded too..
<sheytan> my mouse wheel (right-left) doesn't work in lucid. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Peace-> that should be the why
<Peace-> eagles0513875: dunno man i am video editing :D
<FinnArild> Peace-: hm - but the login screen looks good ...
<Peace-> and it's working great
<Peace-> FinnArild: mmm
<eagles0513875> Peace-: O_o
<Peace-> thinking
<FinnArild> Peace-: which should be with the same video driver? or?
<eagles0513875> for instance kubuntu wants me to install some extra stuff for amarok
<FinnArild> Peace-: what about the ibus complaints in the log
<eagles0513875> and as soon as i hit install the program crashes
<FinnArild> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Peace-> FinnArild: before you had that problem ? i mean before was working ?
<Peace-> without issues?
<FinnArild> Peace-: before I upgraded to 10.04 everything ran fine
<Peace-> FinnArild: you was on 9.10?
<zus> sheytan,  i coulnt get my mouse wheel (left right tilt) working either but the back forward thumb buttons did...
<FinnArild> Peace-: ... I am pretty sure I was, yes
<Peace-> FinnArild: well i suggest to use a fressh new installation...
<FinnArild> Peace-: eek
<Peace-> FinnArild: less time ...
<FinnArild> Peace-: this machine has no CD rom ...
<Peace-> i mean 20 minutes and you get your system back...
<Peace-> ok usb stick?
<FinnArild> Peace-: yes ... will it keep my configurations then?
<Peace-> FinnArild: if you have a /home and a /
<Peace-> you can keep your settings...
<FinnArild> I obviously have a / :)
<Peace-> if you have only a /
<Peace-> you will lost everything
<FinnArild> no, no - there's /home too :)
<sheytan> zus yeah, but i need my mouse get to work
 * FinnArild <- not a complete beginner :)
<Peace->  /home FinnArild is inn a different partition ?
<FinnArild> Peace-: no, all on same partition
<plush> heya... i am having problems with kubuntu. installed perfectly fine last night. everything worked. but now, it stopped booting. all i get is a blinking text cursor. no grub messages, no boot screen, no nothing. what gives?
<Peace-> so.... you will lost everything witha new installation...
<Peace-> plush: mmm sounds like a big problem you should investigate with a live cd
<FinnArild> hm - ok. I'd rather fix the issue I have, then ... it's probably a simple fix .
<plush> Peace-: netbook. no cd :(
<Peace-> plush: seems you have lost grub
<FinnArild> Peace-: what about uninstalling kde and re-installing it?
<Peace-> plush: use usb stick then
<Peace-> FinnArild: you can try but like i said before ... if was i i will erased my hd ...
<plush> Peace-: yeah, will have to make a usb key. what's the kubuntu tool for that? last time around, i used windows to make the usb key.
<Peace-> i have no time to understand what was messing up my system
<Peace-> ;D
<Peace-> expecially if i hav e upgraded ...
<FinnArild> Peace-: ... hang on - a dude in #KDE had the same problem as I
<plush> Peace-: after 15 minutes of blinking cursor, it just booted
<James147> plush: usb-creator-kde  to make live usbs
<Peace-> plush: main bar of kde ... search usb
<plush> the first one to complain that it doesn't work was my mom this morning.
<Peace-> plush: mmm kernel issue?
<plush> she force-powered down the thing after 10 mins
<plush> i had more patience
<plush> let me see whether dmesg says anything obvious
<plush> ok, here is the place where it hangs:
<plush> after 6 seconds, i have sdb
<zus> from now on first thing i install is virtual box and install kubuntu in that. lately for me its one thing after another
<Peace-> sorry i finished my time
<plush> a full 5 seconds later, i have ext4-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<Peace-> bye
<plush> another 212 seconds (!) later the boot continus
<plush> *continues
<plush> so for some reason, it hangs there fore four minutes, doing something with the file system
<plush> ok, next reboot, now it's dead totally
<plush> grub just gave up waiting for root device
<vistakiller> i have create a new vote for final lucid impressions to kubuntu forum
<eagles0513875> are there any issues with ext4 and hard drives over 2tb in regards to lockups
<vistakiller> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111436.0
<vistakiller> please vote now! :)
<vistakiller> this is the vote we have done for rc and beta  there
<vistakiller> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111181.0
<vistakiller> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110659.0
<kynarion> hi there
<vistakiller> hi
<FinnArild> syslog says: May  2 14:04:26 jeanluc kdm_greet[2362]: Cannot load /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face: No such file or directory
<FinnArild> ... could that be a problem?
<FOAD> Hello.
<FOAD> When I try to run krunner, I get the following:
<FOAD> <unknown program name>(12760)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed.
<FOAD> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded" : " "The destination service "org.kde.krunner" has a full message queue" "
<FOAD> What is this, and how do I fix it?
<FloodBotK1> FOAD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FOAD> Sure.
<Peace-> FinnArild: you have a face stuff installed ?
<Peace-> i mean some software that recognize your face to login ?
<FinnArild> Peace-: nope
<FinnArild> Peace-: does that even exist? wow!
<Peace-> yes exist..
<Peace-> but it's unstable
<Peace-> FinnArild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/459220
<Peace-> FinnArild: you had oxygen theme before?
<Peace-> *had you
<Fleck> kubuntu 10.04 amd64bit xorg runs at 100% cpu usage, everything is slow, feels like P3 500Mhz PC with 128MB ram :( help, how can i debug this?
<FinnArild> hm
<FinnArild> Peace-: I think maybe
<eagles0513875> Fleck: you sure its xorg
<James147> Fleck: I would close all programs you might have open
<FinnArild> strange though - when I do "apt-get remove kdebase" - it says it is not installed ...
<Peace-> FinnArild: i have seen this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=550992
<FinnArild> should I try installing this?
<Peace-> FinnArild: i am reading this and so there is a messing up because it's messing a file
<Fleck> eagles0513875 well no :) i think some app is "talking" to xorg werry busy :P
<Peace-> *seems*
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> we should understand where get that file
<Peace-> so basically we should install (reinstall ) some packages
<kynarion> after (or better: while) upgrading from karmic to lucid i got a nasty error concerning the fglrx-driver (installation went somehow wrong). So i removed the fglrx driver manually and tried to reinstall it - each attempt to do the latter failed with various errors. It seems to me that ati drivers cause lots of trouble on lucid, but i couldn't find the ideal way to get rid of this problem. Do you?
<James147> Fleck: Close all open applications and see if it impoves if not try disabling nepomuk (system settings > advanced > desktop search)
<Fleck> i have nepomuk disabled
<FinnArild> hm
<FinnArild> Peace-: how would I go about installing the other lib from unstable like it says in the desc. there?
<Peace-> FinnArild: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343012
<Peace-> FinnArild: good luck :)
<FinnArild> Peace-: thanks - lots of info there.
<Liw-> hi everyone
<Liw-> I'm having a hard time trying to configure my macbook2,1 right apple key to map the altgr key
<Liw-> in lucid
<Liw-> the previous solution i've used in karmic is not working
<c3l> Im running two monitors, spread over one desktop. why doesnt the "multiple monitors" settings at display settings work?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im on lucid 64bit on a clean install and trying to install extra functionality etc and the app crashes be it gdebi or otherwise
<c3l> it tells me that I dont have 2 monitors to spread over one desktop
<eagles0513875> this is a backtrace i got anyone have any idea
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/3nsCzwYL
<eagles0513875> c3l: do you have your video card driver installed from the repos
<c3l> but when I set the two monitors beside each other, just like I want in the normal display settings it all works, until reboot - after that its reset and both screens are cloned
<Liw-> what I did before was to add the line include "level3(rwin_switch)" to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/level3
<Liw-> now it doesn't work :/
<c3l> eagles0513875: if it didnt ge installed by default, I dont have it
<Liw-> any idea?
<Peace-> eagles0513875: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> that's all
<eagles0513875> c3l: can you run a glxinfo | less and if it says direct rendering it was automatically installed
<eagles0513875> Peace-: i have them already im updated and still all these apps crashing
<eagles0513875> cant even update the repos i want to use
<eagles0513875> seems like a bug with qt
<eagles0513875> or something of that nature i dont quite understand the backtrace Peace-
<Peace-> eagles0513875: you mean extra stuff like mp3 encoder and flash and etc etc?
<eagles0513875> no
<kynarion> does anybody know the correct way to install an ati-graphic-driver on lucid? I removed all old installations of fglrx now and could try again.
<eagles0513875> Peace-: like using gdebi to install a package but it crashes immediatly
<eagles0513875> or installing some extra dvd stuff for amarok
<Peace-> eagles0513875: lol strange
<eagles0513875> crashe
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> Peace-: its a bug in python 2.6 i believe
<eagles0513875> as the dbg package i downloaded was for python 2.6
<voicu> Hi, does anyone here have an nvidia multi monitor setup?
<Peace-> eagles0513875: well but you install what you need via konsole
<eagles0513875> yes
<voicu> I need some help
<eagles0513875> but skype isnt in the repos so i have no choice to use a .deb package
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kmcgraw> any idea why chromium browser hangs on Google search, Google mail web site (Firefox works however)?
<eagles0513875> Peace-: how can i install skype with dpkg
<voicu> Peace-: I have the driver installed, that is not the problem
<Peace-> kmcgraw: i have seen gogoole chrome hangs too..
<oxymoron>  Hi guys, how do I fix this? http://pastebin.com/Cs8zah5G
<Peace-> voicu: in htat link you should read some information about driver setting soo multimonitor setting too
<eagles0513875> nm Peace- i figured it out
<Peace-> eagles0513875: dpkg -i pathofdebianpackage
<Peace-> eagles0513875: of course with sudo before
<eagles0513875> ya  :)
<Peace-> xD
<eagles0513875> thought i woudl try that but wanted to make sure
<eagles0513875> its pissing off though that all this stuff is crashing
<Peace-> voicu: if you read... infact in that link you can see this for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<voicu> Peace-: itś not a problem with the driver, I set it up, it works. The problem is KDE not working properly with it
<voicu> Peace-: sometimes it uses the whole desktop while other times it uses just one screen
<voicu> for example, movies play in fullscreen on jsut one screen and I want it to go on both
<Peace-> voicu: try to install like said here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<kmcgraw> I can't change themes in Firefox. It seems stuck in mid change. After restart it still needs to restart.
<voicu> I did that
<Peace-> so i guess it's a driver issue
<Peace-> + kde issues
<Peace-> but i dunno how to fix it
<voicu> itś kde issues
<voicu> the driver works fine, movies play along both monitors
<Peace-> systemsettings.... display?
<Peace-> try here #kde too
<voicu> yes, thatś the source of the problems, kde keeps seeing the desktop split onto 2 monitors but i want it to ´see´ just a big 2560x1024 screen
<voicu> yeah, iĺl try #kde
<kmcgraw> is there a command that will verify/fix the upgrade? I suspect my upgrade may not be correct.
<eagles0513875> this is CENSORED
<voicu> also, the keyboard layout is misbehaving
<eagles0513875> basically i only have a very limited functioning desktop atm :(
<voicu> i have a german keyboard i think but i set it as us layout
<voicu> yet it still does some weird stuff like instead of "it's" it writes "itś"
<c3l> I managed to hide the menu bar in the console, and it doesnt reappear from ctrl+m
<c3l> how do I get it back
<rmrfslash> Is there any way to prevent my laptop from catching on fire when I use the open source radeon (ati) driver? the laptop gets really hot and kill the battery really fast.
<rmrfslash> Feels like the fan is pretty much always on.
<rmrfslash> Anyone else experience this?
<c3l> try using some energy saving settings. so that all the components isnt on full use all the time
<FinnArild> 10.04 - is it currently a beta release?
<rmrfslash> FinnArild: no, it's "final"
<oxymoron> FinnArild: No, stable now. Look on www.ubuntu.com or www.kubuntu.org
<FinnArild> hm
<eagles0513875> FinnArild: been released
<eagles0513875> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<FinnArild> yes ... I did, but I looked at some wrong files.
<eagles0513875> whoops not what i wanted
<eagles0513875> !lucid | FinnArild
<ubottu> FinnArild: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<FinnArild> Now there is so many more people here - could you have a look at this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/16yS1gi5
<FinnArild> My KDE crashes right after the login screen and presents me with the login screen again.
<FinnArild> ... and there seems to be no traceback to be found anywhere!
<c3l> how do i get back the menu in the console, ctrl+m doesnt work, all it does is skip a row inside the terminal
<James147> FinnArild: Do you get an error message or does it just go stright back to login screen?
<rmrfslash> c3l: I just went into Power Management... there's not much I can configure there that has to do w/ the graphics other than shutting off desktop effects under certain profiles which I did. This behavior I'm describing occurs no matter what profile I'm on. For example, right now I have the laptop plugged in and the fan just keeps going and going and going.
<FinnArild> James147: straight back to login screen just as I had done a /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<James147> c3l: right click konsole and yoiu should have the option (i thinkits shit+ctrl+m)
<FinnArild> s/as I/as if I/
<James147> FinnArild: first check the owner and premission of "~/.ICEauthority" make sure it isent owned by root
<c3l> James147: hahah I tried all but a ordinary rightklick right on the console :$ thanks!
<FinnArild> hm
<FinnArild> James147: readable by user only
<James147> FinnArild: and user is you?
<FinnArild> James147: -rw------- 1 finn finn 0 2009-10-29 22:02 .ICEauthority
<FinnArild> yes
<James147> FinnArild: thats fine
<c3l> rmrfslash: hmm, well maybe try with some other drivers, im not sure really
<oxymoron> Can anyone help me please once and for all with my problem with OpenGL and Cairo Dock?
<James147> FinnArild: second thing, try renaming ~/.kde  (~/.kdebackup  will do) and try again
<rmrfslash> I feel like going to the catalyst/proprietary driver only makes things more unstable... unfortunately
<FinnArild> James147: tried that 2-3 times - didn't work.
<James147> FinnArild: dam :(
<FinnArild> hm
<FinnArild> James147: .rnd is owned by root only
<FinnArild> and .ure
<James147> FinnArild: third, try creating a new user (adduser) and see if ti works for them
<plush> anyone got an idea what could cause a boot to take over 10 minutes, hanging like this? http://pastebin.com/SA4VPvhk
<FinnArild> James147: already done :)
<FinnArild> James147: crashes just the same way
<James147> FinnArild: hmm thats not good :(
<James147> FinnArild: try runbning "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f"
<FinnArild> hm ... it actually does some stuff
<FinnArild> James147: getting some gimp stuff right now ...
<FinnArild> James147: also it installed some libkde stuff
<James147> FinnArild: then it looks like an install or update was cancled 1/2way though
<FinnArild> James147: it was, but I thought I had fixed that ...
<James147> FinnArild: Guess you dident :) but should be after that command finished
<FinnArild> James147: great - I'm hoping it works. Gonna go get some sun on the balcony now while this stuff gets installed :)
<kynarion> back from reboot
<vistakiller> anyone have problem with akregator rss renew time?
<vistakiller> is stuck to one minute and i cant change it
<kynarion> i tried to install the fglrx driver via System -> Hardware drivers. After reboot the fglrx driver appears there as "running", but: fglrxinfoX Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<millun> hi, anyone made postgresl 8.4 work in an upgraded kubuntu?
<millun> incomplete startup packet
<_Wise_> hi *
<_Wise_> is this the right place for a noob-that-spend-a-full-day-in-faqs-and-forums to ask a Kubuntu10.4/kde4/gtk question ?
<vistakiller> yes
<_Wise_> cool
<FinnArild> James147: no luck. It crashes still - now somehow faster. Here's the logs I tail -f'd http://pastebin.com/z9LgaTkk
<xrfang> is there any KDE application to use with scanners?
<James147> FinnArild: hmm, try renaming .kde again and prey :D
<FinnArild> James147: I did ... well - I'm an atheist, so I just removed .kde :)
<_Wise_> my gtk applications (like Firefox) look uggly. While systems settings->GTK+ appearance seem to be ok
<James147> FinnArild: i mean prey to your computer :)
<_Wise_> xrfang : I use Skanlite
<FinnArild> ah
<xrfang> _Wise_: thank you I will search for it
<FinnArild> James147: still no luck, though ...
<user_> why my chat in facebook dosentwork
<FinnArild> James147: I keep getting: QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /tmp/2090817891/.config/ibus/bus - in the log. Could that be it?
<James147> FinnArild: really not sure now, what i would do is rerun the prevoius command (just incase) then try deleting .kde again then try a new user again... if that fails I would reinstall but thats becase its easier to do that on my systems then try to actually firgure out whats wrong :)
<_Wise_> What is the default Widget style in System Settings -> GTK+ Apprearance ? I think I busted my GTK config before upgrading to lucid...
<FinnArild> James147: yes - I got the reinstall suggestion before today.
<FinnArild> James147: no CD on this machine though, so I'd need to use a romstick
<James147> FinnArild: then i take it that it is not an option? any reason why?
<James147> FinnArild: romsitck? can you use usb flash sticks?
<FinnArild> James147: well -firstly it would remove my setup ...
<user_> why my chat in facebook dosentwork
<FinnArild> FinnArild: usb-flash of course :)
<user_> anyone
<FinnArild> James147: but I guess I just should try that.
<James147> user_: using what browser?
<millun> how can i un-fuckup postgres in upgraded kubuntu 10.04?
<FinnArild> James147: trying creating a new user for the last time :)
<user_> mozilla
<user_> ubuntu 7.04
<James147> user_: 7.04... thats very old
<user_> first time i use ubuntu
<_Wise_> user_: and unsupported...
<James147> user_: 7.04 has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<FinnArild> James147: my new user "johan" also crashes kde, so I guess I'll go looking for a usb-stick.
<James147> FinnArild: really not sure whats wrong :S
<user_> well how ill get  a new one
<user_> 10.04
<James147> user_: you can download it from kubuntu.org
<_Wise_> user_ : that's the last version
<user_> i dunno
<_Wise_> user_ : you don't know how to upgrade your 7.04 version to 10.4 ?
<James147> user_: _Wise_if you do that you would have to upgrade through the other version one at a time
<user_> no i dont know _Wise_
<James147> user_: giving a higher change of somehting breaking... but it is doable (reinstall is easier and less likly to break)
<user_> show me please how to reinstall
<user_> to upgrade
<James147> user_: either way I would suggest tessting a live cd (or usb) first to make sure it works
<user_> aha ok
<user_> usb
<James147> user_: first you need to downlaod the iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download  (assuming you want kubuntu and not ubuntu)
<user_> yes
<James147> user_: then use "usb-creator" to make a live usb (if you want to do it via usb) (note I am not sure if usb-creator is on 7.04, if not try unetbootin instead) or burn it to a cd
<millun> is there a safe way to REINSTALL Postgres in kubuntu ?
<FinnArild> James147: I don't find any links to the usb-install ...
<user_> ill try that James147
<James147> FinnArild: never seen one, you can use usb-cretor[-kde] or unetbootin to create a live usb from a cd iso
<James147> FinnArild: usb-creator[-kde] sorry :)
<FinnArild> James147: any windows or mac apps that can do the same? My only linux machine is down :)
<James147> FinnArild: unetbootin then
<user_> thx a lot
<user_> bye
<FinnArild> James147: unetbootin looks great, thanks :)
<newbie3211> need help guys where do i ask?
<James147> !help | newbie3211
<ubottu> newbie3211: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbie3211> new to irc as a matter of fact just logged in..i use ubuntu 9.10 today i downloaded kubuntu 10.04 lts i tried runnin the live cd but i get a blank screen after initial boot screen
<_Wise_> I'm desperately looking for a kde4-gtk-qt-engine package in Ubuntu/Kubuntu, but can't find one.
<James147> newbie3211: first thing to check is that the disk isnt bad (run the disk check from the inital boot screen (if you can get that far?))
<James147> _Wise_: qtcurve i think is what you want to look for
<newbie3211> @james147 i ran the disk check immediately after that.. the disc seems to be fine.no errors
<_Wise_> James147: gtk2-engines-qtcurve - This is a set of widget styles for Gtk2 based apps <-- this one ?
<James147> _Wise_: posibally, might also need the "qtcurve" package as well (havent tested it yet but that should be enough for you to play around with
<_Wise_> James147: thx
<newbie3211> james147 i downloaded the x386 version
<James147> newbie3211: what graphics card do you have?
<newbie3211> my laptop is a bit old..1.7 ghz 1 gb ram but no graphics card its plain intel gme
<newbie3211> do i need a graphics card
<newbie3211> ?
<James147> newbie3211: no, intel cards work well
<James147> newbie3211: or at least should do :S
<newbie3211> even the login screen is not in full color..like only blue and not as appealing as shown in the kubuntu site..i mean its 16bit color
<James147> newbie3211: mine went the save after i enabled the nvidia drivers :(
<James147> newbie3211: when do you get the blank screen?
<newbie3211> did u try the 10.04 kubuntu ??
<rome> hi room
<James147> newbie3211: running 10.04 now
<rome> i am new to kubuntu
<James147> !hi | rome
<ubottu> rome: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rome> thx!
<newbie3211> after all the lights that run in the 16bit blue color thingy with kubuntu written above it the lights load and after disappearing the screen goes blank in two minutes
<Athunye> Hello.
<rome> i really like how easy it all works in kubuntu
<Athunye> What is the difference between the cd and the dvd iso?
<newbie3211> oh i really want to try the kubuntu..looks visually very attractive
<newbie3211> using karmic koala now
<rome> newbie3211 this is kde4
<James147> Athunye: the dvd contains extra packages that you can install from... its only really eneded if you ahve a mechiene that cant access or has very slow acces to the internet
<newbie3211> umm rome i didn't understand pls help
<newbie3211> :(
<Athunye> James147: Okay. Thanks a lot. I'll get the cd then. :)
<James147> newbie3211: not entirly sure whats wrong, you might want to check the forums for more information (searching your graphics card might help)
<rome> newbie3211 ubuntu works with gnoe, kubuntu with kde, this is just another visual environment
<rome> gnome
<Athunye> Will kubuntu someday have a native firewall configuration tool?
 * marc-andre is looking after the alternatives to kubuntu in virtualbox...
<James147> Athunye: ufw for easier command line editing of the firewall
<newbie3211> yes that i know bout the kde and gnome environment...i want to shift to kde..i like the visually appeaning gui
<Athunye> James147: Instead of ufw, I really prefer iptables. (just my opinion). Since kubuntu is not a command line *only* system, a firewall gui would be nice.
<rome> as i have learned, kde is better programmed than gnome
<James147> newbie3211: you can install "kubuntu-desktop" from ubuntu to install kde along side gnome
<newbie3211> oh like sudo apt get kubuntu?is the command like this?
<James147> rome: that entirly depends on your opinion, gnome apps tend to run slightly faster then kde ones but i have found the kde/qt api very nice to use
<Tm_T> newbie3211: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" yes
<newbie3211> will i be able to install with ubuntu 9.10 tm_t??
<James147> newbie3211: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"  (you can replacve aptitude with apt-get if you want)
<rome> can anyone help me plz? i still have some minor issues with kubuntu 10.4 after boot
<Athunye> James147: I've used archlinux and gentoo, and for those distributions, I think firewall through command line makes sense. For Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Mandriva etc, I think a gui makes more sence.
<Tm_T> newbie3211: yes
<marc-andre> hmmm, i'm with kubuntu since 6.04, but now Gnome seems more interesting to me...
<_Wise_> Athunye: I remember a tool called fwbuilder in the past, as far as I remember, it could generate iptables rules
<James147> Athunye: I think there might be a gui app, although it might be in kde-apps.org
<newbie3211> what is the plasma environment ?
<James147> Athunye: kubuntu dosnt have a firewall enabled by default and I dont think that many ppl actuall use it (most are behind router firewalls anyway) but you if you dont find one you could try posting a suggestion
<abhifx> some help me please. synaptic is not working
<Athunye> James147: Anyway, kubuntu is great!
<rome> how can i disable the bluetooth program to start after boot and how can i make my bootscreen look nicer? i think it switches too1600x1200x32 in the login-screen but earlier it looks like 320x200x8
<marc-andre> abhifx: use kpaketmanager
<marc-andre> rome: do you use proprietary ATI driver ?
<Athunye> James147: I say that becuase, I don't expect, say, my wife to learn ufw/iptables command line to set up a firewall although I myself love command line.
<rome> proprietery nvidia driver
<abhifx> marc-andre, the problem is more deeper.. kpackagemanager will not work too
<rome> do i need to edit xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> abhifx: how it doesn't work?
<marc-andre> abhifx: then apt-get ?
<newbie3211> guys  thanks a lot..will try installing and see if it still works..will i get the plasma desktop in the apt-get kubuntu desktop?
<abhifx> marc-andre, shall i tell you in detail? if you are willing to help me
<marc-andre> rome: i heard about problems with the bootscreen and proprietary drivers
<marc-andre> abhifx: we could try
<James147> Athunye: its not really a consern on desktop computers (most are connected to a router with an inbuilt firewall nowa days) although laptops connecting to wireless are another matter. You can file a suggestion to kubuntu if you feel like it should be changed
<abhifx> marc-andre, thx . it tells me to do this.. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rome> marc-andre do you know how to fix them? is there an option for xorg.conf to start before login-screen?
<marc-andre> abhifx: did you do it ?
<marc-andre> rome: no idea, sorry, i never pay attention to the boot screen :D
<abhifx> marc-andre, but this does not fix the problem, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/2efK858T
<rome> marc-andre thx, as i said, this is only a minor issue
<Athunye> James147: Okay. Thanks for your time and your kind words. I'll think about whether I really should file a suggestion or not.
<James147> newbie3211: you will get kde with kubuntu-desktop (kde includes plasma) you will need to select the session you want to start from the login screen after its installed (you will be able to choose kde or gnome)
<marc-andre> abhifx: ok, another plymouth problem... did you try "sudo apt-get install -f" to see if there're any missing pakages ?
<abhifx> marc-andre, it doesnt work. same error. dpkg was interuupted. type the command....
<newbie3211> guys jus one more thing..i tried installing kubuntu 10.04 also but the problem stayed the same..after the loadup screen my screen went blank same as happend in live cd testing..
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<rome> newbie3211 what is you pc/graphiccard?
<marc-andre> abhifx: try "apt-get install --reinstall plymouth"
<Liw-> hi
<rome> newbie3211 it wont work on very old computers
<Tm_T> rome: whatwont work?
<rome> kubuntu on e.g. pentium2
<Tm_T> rome: ...it does
<abhifx> marc-andre, same error.. i cant use apt-get or dpkg command anymore
<marc-andre> abhifx: restart your pc
<rome> Tm_T i have tried it on a P2 and it didn't
<Liw-> does anyone know if kubuntu lucid still uses xkb rules?
<abhifx> marc-andre, ok. hey man, thanks a lot
<marc-andre> abhifx: sorry that i can't help
<rome> Tm_T maybe this was because of kde i don't know
<abhifx> marc-andre, thats ok. i am glad you tried to help me
<abhifx> :)
<samwei2008> KSKSK
<James147> abhifx: what error do you get when you try to run the commands?
<rome> i want to help too
<omer> hi
<rome> hi omer
<rome> !hi | omer
<ubottu> omer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhifx> James147, i have a pastebin http://pastebin.com/2efK858T
<cmptr> hi,people..
<Guest7107> hüso
<Guest7107> dalarım sana
<marc-andre> abhifx: just a question, did you upgrade to 10.04 or did you a complete reinstall ?
<James147> abhifx: what error from running "sudo aptitude install -f"?
<abhifx> marc-andre, upgrade... and its not complete yet
<Guest7107> sorry
 * marc-andre never does upgrades, those are to fragile...
 * James147 agrees with marc-andre
<marc-andre> *highfive* James147
<rome> hrhrhr
<abhifx> James147, thats dpkg was intrupted... manually solve the problem by typing command...
<Athunye> Hmm. I did twice or thrice without problems...
<rome> abhifx do you have a deb package for your synaptic?
<abhifx> rome, no.. but i can download it. problem is.. it wont get intalled
<rome> abhifx can you install other packages?
<emin_> de
<abhifx> rome no
<rome> wiith the gui package manager
<abhifx> o crap... electricity is gone... oh no
<James147> abhifx: try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<rome> James147 why should he do it with the console?
<abhifx> James147, the problem lies somewhere else
<James147> rome: because something is broken and gui cannot fix it
<abhifx> James147, it tries to update initramfs, and that is not happening
<rome> James147 have you figured out what's broken?
<James147> abhifx: have found --pending worked for me when -a failed before
<abhifx> jacquesdupontd, thanls for trying... my ups is going to dye
<abhifx> rome, thanks man
<abhifx> dye=die
<James147> abhifx: beyond that the only thing i can think of is to try a chroot from a live cd but I dont know if that will do anything to help
<rome> maybe you need to set up a ramdisk, i don't know, but if, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182764
<chocolate> I m unable 2 use nepomuk search service.. where to search 4 d files, i have completed d indexing part
<rome> chocolate try "find / -name yourfilename" or "find / | grep yourfilename"
<James147> rome: that has nothing to do with nepomuk
<chocolate> I want to know how to get the search box for it on my desktop
<rome> James147 but so he can look for files at least
<James147> chocolate: havent see nepomuk find anything yet, although i havent tryed it with lucid yet
<chocolate> i have updated to 10.04 distro
<James147> chocolate: actuall just tryed it and it worked :S
<BluesKaj> chocolate to check whether an application is installed 'aptitude show nameofapplication | grep State'
<rome> does anyone now how i can stop the bluetooth manager to start after boot?
<chocolate> It is running in my task manager tray rite now and has completed d indexing which has taken hours
<chocolate> now where to search for file strings i d k
<James147> chocolate: there is a search text box in dolphin that uses nepomuk
<chocolate> does that box uses nepomuk itself ?
<chocolate> :)
<chocolate> let me check
<chocolate> thx its working
<chocolate> Is their any search service or widget which active searching like its searching and giving me results before i press enter????
<hceylan> Hi our class of 6 new ubuntu users here and would like to say hello.... :)
<ali__> hello
<omer> hello
<yakup> hello
<rome> chocolate there is no such thing
<chocolate> hello
<emin_> hello
<cmptr> hi. people
<mrt12> hello:))
<chocolate> k thx
<rome> chocolate you mean something like goole search?
<James147> chocolate: I think krunner can do that
<marc-andre> hceylan: hiho
<chocolate> like we search something in windows 7 and it gives search results upto the alphabets u type widout pressing enter..
<James147> chocolate: krunner has a nepomuk search feature not sure how well it works though (might need to enable it through krunner settings (alt +f2 to open krunner and click the spanner icon to get the settings))
<mrt12> omer:hello
<rome> chocolate this need a lot of indexing
<James147> rome: he has already done the indexing
<James147> chocolate: be warned though, in karmic i found the krunner nepomuk search feature caused krunner to hang occasitionly, not sure how it is in lucd yet though
<rome> James147 sorry for not paying attention and confusion
<yakup>  Is there any readliy available tool in ubuntu repo to search for bad sectors in the hard drive
<James147> yakup: fsck i think can do that (command line util installed by default) dont run it on a mounted partition
<chocolate> u were rite ! its working but krunner crashed while searching :D
<ljl> yakup: "badblocks"
<rome> yakup fsck will do so
<ljl> rome: will it?
<James147> chocolate: your going to have to wait for it to become more stable then... nepomuk is still in its infincy
<rome> ljl "man fsck"
<yakup> James147: rome: thx
<ljl> rome: doesn't contain the word "bad", "blocks" or "clusters".
<chocolate> Is short i will have to wait ? and thats it !
<ljl> rome: what should i be looking for?
<James147> yakup: badblocks looks more like what you want though
<ljl> rome: also, why does 'badblocks' exist if 'fsck' already does it?
<rome> ljl badblocks only searches for bad blocks, fsck tries to fixes them
<James147> chocolate: kde4 is a complete rewrite so is evelving quite fast, nepomuk has only recently become usable so some things will still need improvment
<Tm_T> oh noes it's ljl
<James147> chocolate: although kde4 has been out for a few years its still very young :)
<ljl> rome: you can't fix bad blocks.
<ljl> bad blocks are a hardware issue
<apparle> hi guys
<hceylan> the idea is to 'search for' bad sectors
<chocolate> its working is simple searches which have fewer results
<hceylan> not to fix it I guess
<James147> apparle: hey
<rome> ljl i cannot prove this
<pookito> dudes, I just want to know if the new version of kubuntu is having any problems with ubuntuone?  because I think I have install all the packages needed and still it does not work
<apparle> James147: so found any shortcut to switch tabs :D
<James147> apparle: not yet, i got distracted by things :D
<rome> ljl so you want to know if your hard disk drive is damaged? then try to bootcd with a checking utility from your ha<rd disk vendor
<James147> apparle: and when i click on the tabs other then the first one the window disapears
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> Can someone tell me how to disable the printer services when KDE starts up?
<rome> !hi Daskreech
<ljl> rome: *i* don't want to know anything. scroll up, yakup asked for a readily available tool to search for bad sectors. that is "badblocks".
<eagles0513875> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> anyone try ext4 on a 2tb hdd
<eagles0513875> cuz im having programs crash left right and center when i try to run them
 * James147 wishes he had a 2tb driver to try it on
<eagles0513875> be it gdebi or the package installer
<rome> ljl ahh ok
<eagles0513875> James147: you wont if you were in my shoes
<apparle> eagles0513875: why... does the size matter for ext4?
<rome> this is so confusing ... :P
<rome> apparle size doen't matter at all :P
<eagles0513875> apparle: ext4 is supposed to handle drives over 1tb but im starting to think that ext4 on a 2tb hdd might be the issue
<Daskreech> Or bluetooth. WHy does bluettoth start when i have no BT hardware
<rome> Daskreech i want to know this too
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: It's been tested on multiterrabyte drive detups
<Daskreech> setups
<c3l> shortcuts for applications isnt working. ive set meta+e as shortcut key for dolphin, but when klicking it, nothing happens
<James147> rome: it can, when you get up to tb size you can start to encounter problems due to the vast number of address you need for the disk.... I dont know how ext handles large disks though
<rome> James147 yeah, this is limited by your bios
<James147> rome: no, it its limited by the filesystem
<James147> rome: eg fat32 cant handle large drives at all
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: ok :) do you have any idea why python 2.6 keeps seg faulting for me http://pastebin.com/3nsCzwYL
<eagles0513875> James147: neither can ext3 to a degree
<Daskreech> James147: It's limited by your BIOS
<rome> James147 agreed
<James147> c3l: not sure about the shutcuts set in kmenuedit, but jsut testing the inputactiosn and that works (System settings > input actions)
<James147> Daskreech: but much less so then the filesystem right?
<rome> *bb*
<c3l> James147: oh thats great, thanks for that!
<Daskreech> James147: Dependent on how you have it setup but it's still a factor that needs to be checked
<FinnArild> ... 10.04 is that the first with kde4?
<James147> FinnArild: no, 9.10 had it by default as well
<FinnArild> ok
<FinnArild> James147: reinstall looking good btw
<James147> FinnArild: I think 8.04 was the first to unofically have it
<apparle> FinnArild: no 8.10 was official to have it
<Matisse> hi
<James147> apparle: ^^ as i said, unoffical
<_Wise_> James147: I solved my KDE/GTK/qtcurve issue with this package : gtk-chtheme. Thanks for you support
<apparle> James147: I said that coz you said 9.10 had it by default which may imply that it was the first version to officially have it.. :D
<James147> apparle: think it was 8.04 that had kde3.5 with community supported 4 at lease, but i could be wrong on that :) its been so long since i used either
<James147> apparle: was jsut saying that the last version defentlly had it :)
<eagles0513875> any ubuntu python gurus in here
<FinnArild> James147: but now I have the same bluetooth problems I had 6 months ago - my mouse get's detected, trusted and then just disconnects
<FinnArild> and is not trusted ...
<Matisse> if i mount my extra harddrive as rw the files and directories is the uppest directory ( /media/mountpoint/ ) are readonly, while the files in directories ( /media/mountpoint/abc/ ) are editable... whats wrong there?
<James147> FinnArild: not used bluetooth devices so i am not sure
<abdlhafiz> sup guyz
<James147> Matisse: are they editable by root? might just be a premissions error
<Matisse> James147, i'll have a look
<rome> James147 r u an official supporter?
<James147> rome: nop, i just have nothing better to do... well thats a lie i should be doing coursework
<rome> James147 welcome to my club, me too
<FinnArild> James147: nm - seems I managed to install them. Doing a reboot to test ...
<Matisse> James147, editable by root, yes
<FinnArild> It's a pity the bootloader can't use USB
<FinnArild> s/USB/Bluetooth/
<James147> Matisse: not sure of the best way to fix it... chown  or chmod ing the mounted directory should work but might raise some securitery conserns
<FinnArild> What's the best Spotify client? QSpotify?
<James147> !best | FinnArild
<ubottu> FinnArild: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Matisse> James147, i see. the not editable are owned by root. thx for help
<FinnArild> meh
<James147> Matisse: there might be a better way then chown/chmoding but I am not sure of one
<James147> Matisse: mount might be able to do it but you will have to look it up
<FinnArild> "We don't want to call any which application the "Best" since we don't want to offend anyone who may or not be crappy programmers or UI designers."
<rome> Matisse "chmod xyz" x=owner(4) y=group(2) z=all(1)
<James147> FinnArild: dont know of any Spotify clients but you should be able to find a few and try them out, settle on the one you like the best
<FinnArild> But - since I have worked in Trolltech for 10 years I better use the Qt based one :)
<James147> FinnArild: its not that but more that often people have different veiws on what is the best application, eg gnome and kde different ppl prefure different ones...
<Matisse> rome, i'll do chown
<rome> James147 isn't gnoe a big hairy object?
<FinnArild> James147: yes - I should have put a *tongue-in-cheek* after that one
<rome> gnome
<James147> rome: its a personal matter i prefure kde, but then so do more the poeple in the channel (or they would be in ubuntu :) )
<rome> James147 do you know the word "big hairy object" for very large classes in a oopl
<James147> rome: I think gnome is mostly writted in c, so I dont think it has many calsses :)
<rome> and kde?
<rome> c++?
<James147> rome: kde is c++ yes
<FinnArild> is gnome actually still c ?
<James147> FinnArild: As far as I know, but I could be wrong
<FinnArild> welcome to 1980 ...
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me figure out why i have programs crashign from gdebi to package installer  and others? http://pastebin.com/3nsCzwYL
<UbuntuLily> Is part image the best way to make a full image backup of HD?
<apparle> what is the replacement to dcop now
<apparle> I mean how to access dbus in scripts
<UbuntuLily> Can you Mount an image created in ParttImage?
<Torch> apparle: with qdbus
<apparle> Torch: do you have any link to tutorial
<Torch> apparle: google is your friend
<saintly> my synopsis of Kubuntu 10.04: To get it just right, use fresh install! netbook edition is not recommended at least not by me. Please, PLEASE dont just upgrade, if you can help it.
<saintly> my Lucid has NO issues now :)
<slow-motion> hi
<eagles0513875> saintly: im on clean instally yet i have issues with some gui apps
<eagles0513875> like gdebi etc
<rome> saintly mine either except of some minor
<eagles0513875> and others same issue and this back trace http://pastebin.com/3nsCzwYL saintly
<Matisse> James147, sudo chown -R username\:users /media/mountpoint/   did work fine
<Torch> UbuntuLily: if partimage just write the content of a partition/file system to a file, you can mount that. if it compresses the image or leaves out unused sectors, you cannot mount it. i wouldn't be surprised if partimage had options to set this.
<saintly> eagles05138: one sec, ill look into it
<saintly> rome: what minor issues are you havin?
<eagles0513875> ty saintly
<rome> saintly my bootscreen-resolution suxx and i don't know how to deactivate the bluetooth problem at startup
<saintly> rome: do you need bluetooth?
<rome> bluetooth program
<rome> no, i don't even have it in my pc
<rome> saintly, do you know, how to deactivate it?
<eagles0513875> saintly: just highlight me when you migiht have an idea
<saintly> rome: sudo aptitude-get uninstall bluetooth.
<saintly> easiest way to shut things down
<rome> saintly ahh ok thx!
<saintly> eagles05138: will do man lookin thru it now.
<saintly> hmm
<saintly> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<James147> saintly: aptitude-get is not an application, apt-get or aptitude are :)
<saintly> oopss hehe
<rome> i did it with the KPackageKit
<saintly> keep screwin tht up lol, did the same thing the other day.
<saintly> rome: as for your choppy bootscreen...
<saintly> is it the Kubuntu one with five light under neath?
<eagles0513875> saintly: btw you missing the 5 on the end of my nick eagles0513875 hehe
<James147> eagles0513875: hehe :)
<rome> saintly yes, but the screen resolution is at most 320x200x8 and it isn't even wholly on the screen. looks like no drivers under windos :P
<saintly> Eagles0513875: there we go lol. had to drag my seperator bar over to see the rest.
<rome> saintly loginin-screen is in 1600x1200x32 again, just as it should
<UbuntuLily> Torch: Is tthere a better way to image that can mount without any problems?
<James147> saintly: if your using quassel then you can use tab completion on names
<James147> saintly: alot of other clients also do that
<DarthFrog> Konversation also has tab name complete.
<saintly> james147: didnt know that, how do i do that?
<James147> saintly: just type part of the name then hit tab
<saintly> aha got it.
<saintly> James147: :)
<James147> saintly: hit it again if there are multiple names with the same start
<rome> thx i've just learned something
<saintly> lol me too.
<DarthFrog> By the way, tab completion also works at the bash command prompt.
<rome> DarthFrog: man history
<Torch> UbuntuLily: if you just want to create an image of a partition, you can use dd from the shell.
<James147> saintly: it saves a lot of key strokes and remember how to spell everyone name :D
<DarthFrog> rome: history is different.  Useful but different.
<saintly> James147: right lol. i like it already!
<Torch> UbuntuLily: or kde partition manager if you want a gui.
<James147> DarthFrog: yeah, very very useful :D dont you have it when an applcation dosnt have it :)
<rome> DarthFrog: this is history beneath that completion
<saintly> alright rome so your sayin that your screen resolution for the login screen is out of whack?
<DarthFrog> Bash tab completion fills in the program/file name for you.
<James147> DarthFrog: as well as arguments on some programs
<rome> saintly: notthe login screen, this is ok, but the boot screen is damaged
<DarthFrog> Yep.
<rome> saintly: i have proprietary nvidia 96 drivers
<rome> saintly: do i need to edit my xorg.conf?
<saintly> rome: :D ouch.
<saintly> rome: hmm so it wont fit into the screen?
<reza> rome: I have the same problem ever since I installed the nvidia driver
<reza> I'm not too concerned about it
<rome> saintly: my current desktop is AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Palomino, 1,5GB SDRAM, 300GB HDD, nvidia GF 4 Ti 4200 64MB
<James147> reza: rome: same problem here, although its not a major consern atm
<eagles0513875> saintly: :( this is only getting worse :(
<saintly> nice Harddrive
<eagles0513875> and im bout to say the hell with it and go back to win 7
<reza> yeah, it's just a visual oddity
<rome> eagles0513875: whats you problem?
<saintly> eagles0513875: have you tried unistalling and reinstalling?
<saintly> hes got gui app issues
<saintly> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<eagles0513875> kates not loading at all via commandline its telling me segementation fault
<rome> eagles0513875: gui app issues are no problem :)
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: Use vi.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<eagles0513875> rome: its frustrating i have never experienced this before
<saintly> reinstall kate. lol
<eagles0513875> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5210 package 'apt':
<eagles0513875>  `instadl ok installed' is not allowed for first (want) word in `status' field
<saintly> LOL DarthFrog
<eagles0513875> getting that now :( trying to unclock apt so i can try purge kate and reinstall
<DarthFrog> <- loves vi.
<alab> hi all, i experience weird problems with kubuntu's 10.4 network manager and wireless connection – the applet states my laptop is connected, the router log states it is connected – _but_ i a not able to ping any IP neither the router nor any domain names will get resolved
 * _Wise_ is a vi fan
<saintly> alab: whats your wireless card?
 * saintly sez "vi FTW"
<eagles0513875> how do you do a find on vi
<rome> eagles0513875: have you tried reinstalling?
 * James147 loves vi as well and likes the fact kate can also have vi input mode :)
<saintly> wooot
<Torch> eagles0513875: with /
<alab> it's a fujitsu siemens esprimo v5505 the driver in use is iwl3945
<eagles0513875> rome: i have apt backed up right now tryign to fix somethign else
<Torch> eagles0513875: do you have a backtrace of kate crashing?
<rome> eagles0513875: cat filename | grep yoursearch
<UbuntuLily> Right now I am running Gnome (Ubuntu) in 9.10, I am trying to image my hard drive before i upgrade to Kubuntu 10.04 but need to be able to get files off of it after I do fresh install and am trying to figure out the best waay to accomplish this
<eagles0513875> Torch: no i dont as im trying to run it form commandline
<eagles0513875> but i bet i could get one in a heart beat
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Do you have an external hard drive you could use to backup your current install?
<eagles0513875> lol Torch no backtrace its telling me KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate
<saintly> UbuntuLily: so you wanna keep ur files and what not?
<alab> saintly :) [17:13:34] <alab> it's a fujitsu siemens esprimo v5505 the driver in use is iwl3945
<saintly> UbuntuLily: use the Ubuntu One. its a cloud drive
<UbuntuLily> Yes I want to keep my files.  I have an external HD I was going to image to
<UbuntuLily> I have about 200GB
<saintly> hmm.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Are you talking about files in your home directory?  Only files there?
<eagles0513875> Torch: how can i unblock apt im using sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a but its complaining about those 2 lines i pasted above
<UbuntuLily> I would prefer to image the entire partition that way if somethign goes horribly wrong I can always roll back
<saintly> alab: and do you know if that wifi card is supported?
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: wouldnt dd do the trick for what shes doing
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Yes, good idea.  But the files you want to recover, are they all in your home directory?
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: Not needed.
<eagles0513875> ok
<alab> saintly: it was working with 8.10 and wicd
<Torch> eagles0513875: that error message suggests something is terribly broken
<eagles0513875> Torch:  :(
<UbuntuLily> I am a recent convert from Windows.  Whenever I would upgrade I would image my hard drive using Acronis.  Than I would instlal my new os, than I would mount acronis image and copy my files back than ultimately delete the image
<saintly> James147: how do you determine if a wirelss card is supported again?
<eagles0513875> i think using a bootable usb it was having some trouble copying some files :(
<James147> saintly: google it?
<UbuntuLily> I am looking for a way to do this in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<macdo> My network manager applet tells me that there is no managed connection - and I do not have any access to the network (Cable unplugged icon). No hardware problem: I'm typing now from a live CD on the same system. Any ideas?
<saintly> alab:  mine is broadcom, was supported in 9.10 but went to proprietary in 10.04
<eagles0513875> Torch: what do you recommend when it popped up the abort retry i hit retry and it copied them
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Well, if you want to do it that way, you can.
<Torch> eagles0513875: i don't understand the question
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: as eagles0513875 pointed out, you can use "dd".
<eagles0513875> Torch: what do you recommend reinstalling even though this a clean install already
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: But that's not the way I'd do it.
<UbuntuLily> And I will be able to mount that?
<saintly> macdo: look up Hardware drivers in "alt+f2
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Yes.
<alab> saintly bad news, k will search for thwe wifi module then, it is Intel Corp 3945AGB
<Torch> eagles0513875: if you have broken entries in /var/lib/dpkg/status your system is really broken, i think
<UbuntuLily> You would suggest what?  Just backing up my Home folder?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Do you have a partition/hard drive with enough space to hold your current system?
<saintly> alab: its proprietary right?
<UbuntuLily> Ya, got a 2 TB removable disk
<eagles0513875> saintly: any suggestions on what i should do :(
<UbuntuLily> USB Hard drive rather
<saintly> eagles0513875: whats ur issue?
<eagles0513875> what i linked u earlier
<saintly> UbuntuLily: WOW what a disk..
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Well, I'd copy over the entire current installation to that removable drive, make it bootable.
<alab> saintly: just found a link this moment, had not installed something proprietary i guess, but its been a while and way working all the years
<eagles0513875> and besides that i was trying to install kdevelop and now basically im locked out of apt
<alab> s/y/s
<eagles0513875> saintly:
<eagles0513875> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UbuntuLily> ;) Technology.  I remember paying $100 for a used 50MB hard drive
<eagles0513875> not that
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Then if the new install screws up, you still have your current install working.
<eagles0513875> saintly:
<eagles0513875> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1259 package 'libisccfg60':
<eagles0513875>  `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `libcap2'
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macdo> saintly: thanks. What am I looking for (this is the first time there has been a problem, and I've been using Lucid for a few weeks).
<saintly> eagles0513875:  yeah im muddling through it right now, again i think you should attempt to uninstall and reinstall.
<eagles0513875> well atm i cant as apt is locked
<eagles0513875> as i was trying to install another program
<UbuntuLily> DD can create an image FILE though?  Because I have documents, etc on that drive also I don't want to delete them
<saintly> eagles0513875: wow lol. umm your on 10.04 right?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: dd will indeed create an image file.
<eagles0513875> saintly: yes
<eagles0513875> saintly: 64bit with a 2tb hdd and ext4
<saintly> macdo: anytime man.
<eagles0513875> saintly: ill brb i wanna try something crazy
<saintly> eagles0513875: and i assume you still have your live CD? i would suggest a fresh install, if at all possible. i personally dont know how to get out of an apt lock.
<alab> saintly: no it's not proprietary and seems to be included in kernel since 2.6.24 http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<UbuntuLily>  dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/home/sam/partition.image bs=4096 conv=noerror  look like the command I want to run?
<UbuntuLily> And I do that from the live Disk right?
<saintly> and ur sure its being identified? your install MIGHT have missed it in the update, i know mine did when i switched to 9.10
<saintly> alab: ^^
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: You don't have to reboot.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: You can do it from your current running system.
<UbuntuLily> Really?  I had asked someone else they told me I had to do it from the live disk.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Is /home/sam on /dev/sdb2?
<alab> saintly: yes lspci states that
<eagles0513875> saintly: back :( and that didnt work
<UbuntuLily> Actually I think my disk is /dev/sda1
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: I suggest you make sure. :-)
<saintly> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  the "mount" command will tell you.
<saintly> check that alab
<alab> many thanks
<UbuntuLily> ItIn GParted it says /dev/sda1 = EXT4 270GB
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Where is /home/sam?
<UbuntuLily>  /dev/sda2 = EXtended 20GB
<saintly> eagles0513875: did you see what i wrote about fresh install? thats my suggestion
<eagles0513875> saintly: :( ok
<UbuntuLily> How do I figure that out?
<macdo> eagles0513875: /var/lib/dpkg/lock?  If I remember rightly, if you run sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock, that should remove the apt lock. I take it that you have already tried rebooting.
<UbuntuLily> I am 99% sure its on the one partition
<eagles0513875> macdo: yes i did try rebooting also wont i screw up dpkg that way
<vistakiller> can i encrypt file in kubuntu with right click?
<FinnArild> ... where can I mount disk stuff in Kubuntu 10.04 ? I can't find the tool in system settings to fix this. Has it moved?
 * James147 just found the "yes" command by accdent :S
<saintly> macdo: ty lol i learnd somethin new today lol
<eagles0513875> macdo: still gives me same error
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: You could also make a tarball of your system (i.e. somewhat like a zip file).
<saintly> James147: the....what?
<UbuntuLily> Is that mountable/restorable?
<James147> saintly: "yes - output a string repeatedly until killed" << not entirly sure what that can be useful for though
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Well, you would untar it and all  your files would be there.
<saintly> James147: hmm. lol useful for spamming. :S
<johnvand> just in case I am in the wrong place, can I get support from this site?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  If you use a LiveCD, it won't know anything about /home/sam.
<macdo> eagles0513875: you still can't uninstall/reinstall because apt is locked?
<Torch> James147: as input for scripts that need user interaction
<saintly> johnvand: what here her for ;)
<James147> Torch: :)
<johnvand> support on 10.4
<saintly> john
<saintly> johnvand: yes
<UbuntuLily> I only plan on keeping the files for a day or two, I would rather have an easy transition BACK if things fail.  If DD Will image the entire partition than if things fail I can restore, it seems like my best solution
<johnvand> excellent - does anyone know how to have your windows reopen in the same size and position as they did before?
<FinnArild> ... so - no way to mount a partition in KDE?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  cd <removable drive>, tar cvf / backup.tar
<saintly> johnvand: do you know how to reach systm settings?
<johnvand> yes
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: dd will indeed make your desired image file.
<James147> UbuntuLily: dont see why tar/untaring would be anymore dificult then creating an image
<saintly> shoud be a windows activity tab in there.
<johnvand> not seeing it
<UbuntuLily> the CD command you just gave, that will create basically a TAR file of all my files, but not a restorable image of the partition is that correct?
<saintly> hmm\
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  sudo mount -o loop <image file> <mount point>    will mount an image file for reading.
<Torch> UbuntuLily: linux is not windows. it's just a bunch of files, really. if you tar a system up and untar it again, it will still work.
<UbuntuLily> That will mount the image from DD or the image from TAR?
<johnvand> saintly - step by step??
<UbuntuLily> Ohhh...  That explains alot
<Torch> UbuntuLily: tar creates an archive (just like a zip file), not an image.
<macdo> FinnArild: You're looking for a mounted hard drive?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: cd means "change directory".  the tar command will make a tarball, i.e. a copy of your files all in one big file.
<FinnArild> macdo: I have a ntfs partition on the machine and I want to mount it on startup. From KDE. Using the mouse. Please.
<UbuntuLily> Thank you torch, I am sure you can understand my post-tramatic stress from previous windows upgrades
<saintly> johnvand: Settings> System Settings> Window Behavior
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: it's much simpler & easier in Linux.
<UbuntuLily> So I am learning
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: If you make a copy of your current system to a new partition, edit the /etc/fstab file, the copy will be bootable.
<UbuntuLily> Its funny though because I am (was) a pro in Windows, and so when I have to get help doing something as mundane as making an image, I get nervous
<saintly> UbuntuLily: LOL
<johnvand> saintly:where r u seeing settings?
<saintly> johnvand: what type of 10.04 are you running? Netbook, Desk top?
<UbuntuLily> Well just for my peace of mind this once I think I will go the DD route and waste my time, but lesson learned for next time.  Any good tutorials out there you can recommend for learning the terminal commands and such?
<James147> DarthFrog: would you need to reinstall grub at all?
<johnvand> desktop
<macdo> FinnArild: can we do a bit of mouse and a bit of terminal? I just need you to type one thing in the terminal - nothing hard!
<DarthFrog> James147: Depends upon whether it's GRUB 1 or 2.
<saintly> johnvand: hit alt+f2, and in the box that pops up type in "system settings"
<FinnArild> macdo: fine by me. ... I used to have that stuff in /etc/fstab, but now that's gone.
<Torch> saintly: it's one word
<saintly> Torch: ?
<Torch> saintly: systemsettings
<FinnArild> macdo: so any way I can mount /dev/sd3 to /media/ will be fine ...
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Suggestion - when you do the new install, have a separate /home partition from the / partition.
<saintly> Torch: seperated as two words for me.
<macdo> FinnArild: it's a partition on an internal HD; right?
<johnvand> saintly - not happening
<FinnArild> macdo: yes
<UbuntuLily> I will.  Another thing I was nervous about doing.  Im not used to being able to mount a disk in a folder.  lol
<saintly> what happend when you hit alt+f2 johnvand
<FinnArild> macdo: and /etc/fstab.hd says "Ignore this file" ... but nothing about what to use now ... :/
<Torch> saintly: yeah, the menu entry is two words, the app is one word. thus, your suggestion works in the krunner (it also searches menu entries), but would not work in a shell.
<UbuntuLily> Will it give me that option when I do my fresh install?
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: in Linux (Unix), everything (except network interfaces) is a file.  Everything.
<johnvand> saintly - run application window appeared
<macdo> FinnArild: if you go into a terminal and type mount, what comes up?
<James147> UbuntuLily: it wont by default but you can edit the partitions manually
<saintly> Torch: true.
<UbuntuLily> Gotcha
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: You can do the manual partition specification.
<saintly> johnvand: do you know where your kickoff app launcher is?
<FinnArild> macdo: some lines - some of them about automount. Is that the New Way(tm) of mounting stuff?
<johnvand> saintly - no
<saintly> johnvand: its the blue square with a K in the middle.
<James147> UbuntuLily: you should need more tehn about 20 gigs for / (unless your putting lots of files in /var or /opt or something like that)
<macdo> FinnArild: it should just list what's already mounted
<macdo> can you paste it?
<FinnArild> macdo: yes - my ntfs disk is not mounted - hang on ...
<FinnArild> macdo: http://pastebin.com/sASMCUPa
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily:  As you've no doubt noticed, with Linux, you're not in Kansas anymore. :-)
<johnvand> saintly - where am I lloking for this?
<saintly> johnvand: find it
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: ... no you're in Space, where noone can hear you scream ;)
<saintly> johnvand: on the status bar, bottom left corner
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: :-)
<johnvand> saintly - sorry - it's not there
<saintly> wow
<saintly> where do you reach internet and your files??
<johnvand> saintly - firefox and on-screen icons for my drives
<StevenR> Hi. how do I stop kmail checking every imap folder when it checks for new mail? I only want it to check my inbox when I hit check mail and when it starts up
<macdo> FinnArild: I assume that you *can* mount your hd manually.
<FinnArild> So - people - fstab is obviously out of Kubuntu 10.04 - what if I want to mount it on startup now?
<FinnArild> macdo: obviously. I need to figure out what replaced fstab
<UbuntuLily> Ack
<James147> FinnArild: it has?
 * James147 goes to check his fstab
<DarthFrog> ??  fstab is there.
<Torch> FinnArild: that sounds very unlikely to me (not running 10.04 yet)
<UbuntuLily> One more question:  Is DD going to have a file size limit?  because this is going to make one 270GB file isn't it
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: it's not here
<Torch> UbuntuLily: not a problem
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Don't know why you don't have it.
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: it's a clean kubuntu 10.04 install
<macdo> FinnArild: I have an fstab...
<voicu> how can i make kubuntu mount my drives at startup and not ask for the password at each logon?
<FinnArild> DarthFrog: and /etc/fstab.hd is the only thing there, which says "DONT USE ME"
<voicu> except for the obvious by changing /etc/fstab
<DarthFrog> FinnArild: Weird.
<UbuntuLily> Okay!  Here goes!
<UbuntuLily> Thanx!
<DarthFrog> voicu: Add the drives to /etc/fstab and use systemsettings to autologin.
<James147> FinnArild: hmm, i have a fstab that seems to be working the way it use to
<voicu> DarthFrog: I thought this stuff was made automatically by now :P
<FinnArild> James147: ... so why don't I have an fstab?
<James147> FinnArild: I hae no clue
<DarthFrog> voicu: It would have been if you had told the installer where to mount the drives/partitions during the install.
<FinnArild> or
<UbuntuLily> I now I know why you kept asking about the sam folder, I typed the command wrong,   dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1/partition.image bs=4096 conv=noerror
<FinnArild> possibly because I'm not root?
<voicu> DarthFrog: ok, but is there no GUI config for this? What if I add another HDD to the pc?
<macdo> FinnArild: Have you tried System Settings -> Advanced -> Removable devices?
<macdo> FinnArild: (Just in case...)
<FinnArild> macdo: yes - that won't let me mount them where I want
<DarthFrog> voicu:  Well, you could use gparted to partition the new drive.
<FinnArild> yes, I'm a picky bastard :)
<alab> saintly: once i could fix things by editing the config files for the application under /etc, nowadays with dbus i do not even find which app is causing trouble, neverless where do i find the configuration for network-manager-kde, or at least a documentation like the man pages?
<James147> FinnArild: you could try creating /etc/fstab and configuring it your self
<FinnArild> actually
<voicu> DarthFrog: yeah, but I'm talking about the system automatically mounting a drive. Something which should be done on any OS
<FinnArild> I can try let system settings mount the file where he wants ...
<voicu> I don't mind editing /etc/fstab but others would see this as stupid and annoying
<macdo> FinnArild: Symbolic link from where you want it to where it is? :p
<DarthFrog> voicu: It's not a mind reader, it doesn't know where you want it mounted.
<Torch> voicu: you can use kde partition manager to set up the drive. the next version (not part of 10.04) will also allow you to edit mount points
<James147> voicu: i like it not auto mounting 'everything' as i dont want my win7 partition mounted at all
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: of=/dev/sdb1/partition.image will not work.
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: partition.image will be a file and needs to go on a file system, not a device.
<voicu> DarthFrog: well it already appears in dolphin, why shouldn't I be able to just click it and the system mount it in /media for example and let me use it without asking for the root pass
<James147> voicu: I sware it use to do that
<James147> voicu: not sure what changed in lucid though
<macdo> FinnArild: I've just been checking a forum or two, and it seems there were a couple of bugs re automounting. Have you updated your system recently?
<DarthFrog> voicu: How does it appear in Dolphin?  What happens when you click on it?
<xenthral> how can I (fully?) upgrade from the beta?
<DarthFrog> xenthral:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<voicu> DarthFrog, james147: all the drives appear as "removable media" and when i try to mount them i get the kdesu interface
<voicu> i selected them in systemsettings for automounting but i get kdesu for each one at logon
<DarthFrog> voicu: You're trying to do something that requires root privileges.
<xenthral> DarthFrog: doesn't really do anything - I'm concerned because the bootup screen is still ubuntu's here
<FinnArild> macdo: I managed to mount it now - thanks.
<James147> DarthFrog: i sware that kubuntu use to do that with out the root password though...
<James147> DarthFrog: on karmic at least
<FinnArild> macdo: actually - clicking "removable devices" didn't occur to me - since the disk is anything but.
<DarthFrog> xenthral: Did  you install the Ubuntu beta or the Kubuntu beta?
<voicu> DarthFrog: technically yeah but I thought there was a way to configure KDE to automount the drives without needing me to input the pass
<voicu> just like I can reboot without a root pass
<DarthFrog> voicu: Don't know.  I do all that stuff from the command line. :-)
<macdo> FinnArild: I'm running on a Live CD at the mo and all my disks are there - 1.5 T of not very removable removable media :p
<xenthral> kubuntu beta
<anders___> Hi. I can't login after upgrade - kdm/xorg crashes after i enter my password and press enter. /var/log/kdm says "can not get ibus-daemon's address"
<xenthral> rather I upgraded from a kubuntu to the kubuntu beta
<DarthFrog> James147: I assume you're aware that there is no root password in Kubuntu?
<James147> voicu: DarthFrog: yeah, i can still mount usb drives ithout root, just not internal ones
<xenthral> 9.10 -> beta 10.04
<DarthFrog> xenthral: so how did you wind up with the Ubuntu splashscreen in the first place?
<James147> DarthFrog: I am, but that dosnt mean that you can run commands under root without a password
<xenthral> kubuntu beta had it
<macdo> voicu: Have you tried System Settings -> Advanced -> Removable devices?
<voicu> macdo: yes, that's how i get the 5 kdesu's at logon :P
<James147> DarthFrog: its more a kdm/kde thing where kde can ask kdm to doo some stuff as root (like shutdown)
<DarthFrog> James147: Not really,  sudo or kdesu gives you root priviliges.  You still have to supply a password to gain those privileges.
<voicu> james147: exactly, it should work like that
<James147> DarthFrog: eg, the shutdown shorcuts disapear if you run kde from commandline without kdm
<James147> DarthFrog: thats what I mean...
<UbuntuLily> Ahhhh,   dd if=/dev/sda1 of="/media/My Book/partition.image" bs=4096 conv=noerror
<xenthral> oh well, not really that important, all the packages seem to be latest, no weird bugs I can spot
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: That should work.
<xenthral> thanks for the help anyways DarthFrog :)
<voicu> what's a command for finding info about drives
<voicu> ?
<James147> voicu: do you need a password to mount removable media, or jsut internal devices
<DarthFrog> xenthral: you're welcome.
<DarthFrog> voicu: what do you want to know?
<voicu> James147: just internal ones
<voicu> DarthFrog: the label would be enough :)
<voicu> so I know which goes where
<Torch> voicu: blkid or vol_id
<DarthFrog> not blkid and vol_id isn't installed.
<voicu> ye
<voicu> :P
<DarthFrog> sudo cfdisk /dev/sd<whatever>
<James147> DarthFrog: blkid will list all harddrives with their name and uuid
<Torch> DarthFrog: it's part of util-linux, you should really have that
<James147> Torch: dont ahve vol_id either :S
<Torch> James147: that's being phased out anyway, so no surprise
<voicu> hmm, cfdisk doesn't show me the labels properly?
<DarthFrog> name and uuid isn't the lable.
<DarthFrog> label
<Torch> voicu: it can't.
<voicu> there was a simpler command but I keep forgeting it
<James147> DarthFrog: I mean label -- "/dev/sda1: LABEL="data" UUID="....."" << it does list them
<Torch> voicu: volume labels are a property of the file system. (c)fdisk doesn't deal with file systems.
<voicu> well how do I see them?
<voicu> dolphin can without even having root access :P
<Torch> voicu: still with blkid
<DarthFrog> James147: Well, I guess I don't have my partitions labelled. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: :-)
<voicu> Torch: but it lists drives already mounted, I need to see them while unmounted
<Torch> voicu: give it the device path you're interested in, that should work even if not mounted
<DarthFrog> voicu: It should work with unmounted drives.
<James147> voicu: sudo blkid -c /dev/null    that will update it and list all devices
<voicu> oh
<voicu> now it works, thanks
<voicu> geez
<James147> it works with a cashe so wont always report the current state the above will refresh it :)
<voicu> btw, is NTFS writing support safe now? :D
<DarthFrog> James147: It's a poor day when I don't learn something new.  Thank you for that.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<ADC> hey
<DarthFrog> voicu: Yes.
<James147> voicu: for your information: you can use ntfs-config to create fstab entries for ntfs drives with ease :)
<voicu> haha
<voicu> well it's kinda too late now :P
<James147> voicu: :D
 * James147 hates eclipses colouing scheme
<markit> hi, I've seen a screencast recorded with "recordmydesktop" where the speaker sometime zooms to make menu selection more easy to read, then zooms back. Is it a feature of KDE? Or do you think is a "post production" feature, maybe made with kdenlive? (if so, what?)
<James147> markit: there is a zoom effect for kwin, but my guess is post production
<voicu> gah, stupid command history
<voicu> i hit "sudo reboot" by mistake
<James147> voicu: :S
<voicu> btw, isn't there a gnome gui for this? ubuntu stuff is more user friendly usually?
<Torch> voicu: for what? accidental reboots? ;-)
<voicu> hehe
<James147> voicu: gnome tends to get more support in ubuntu :(  but kde is evolving rapidly and new dialogs are apearing all the time.
<markit> James147: ok, I'll try on a virtual machine first, lol
<James147> voicu: I mihg tbe tempted to write something this summer when I have more time :S
<voicu> i know, i always thought kde shouldn't have been the default wm for ubuntu :(
<voicu> james147: maybe i'd like to help :D
<Torch> voicu: that was a serious question though... what gui are you missing?
<James147> voicu: ?? kde isent the default "wm" for ubuntu
<markit> btw, I would like to simply cange the image of the spalsh screed used during boot. Seems that is very complicated, requiring the assembly of multiple files. Am I wrong? Is there a program that can help?
<voicu> torch: a GUI that edits /etc/fstab
<DarthFrog> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<voicu> torch: and/or detects new drives and asks if you want to have them mounted at startup
<markit> DarthFrog: not to change, to modify
<markit> DarthFrog: I want to "create" my own, with a different background image
<Gh0st> hi
<DarthFrog> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<James147> voicu: although my that time the device manager might have evolved abit and work more like expected
<voicu> james147: well it's not, isn't it? gnome is given the most attention while kubuntu always tends to look like 'that second project'
<Torch> voicu: like i said before, the next kde partition manager version will have all that. looks like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/m-I8eY.html
<markit> DarthFrog: thanks, is the documentation I was referring to... too complicated. I just asked if, for just change the background image, ther is a faster / streightforward way
<DarthFrog> voicu: That's because it is.
<markit> but seems there is not :)
<DarthFrog> markit: I know not.  The bot knows all. :-)
<anil> Hi
<voicu> DarthFrog: yeah and my point was that I would have liked it if kubuntu was the main project
<macdo> voicu: I see what you mean, now that I have got *my* system back rather than a Live CD. You haven't found a solution, have you?
<voicu> DarthFrog: if the same amount of work would go into KDE it would be a lot better than gnome is
<voicu> macdo: well i edited /etc/fstab but it's not the solution i really wanted
<DarthFrog> voicu: Kubuntu is somewhat the red-headed step-child of Ubuntu.  There is a rebellion brewing amongst the Kubuntu developers against this.
<voicu> hehe
<voicu> i wonder why
<DarthFrog> voicu: And KDE is a lot better than GNOME, IMNSOHO. :-)
<DarthFrog> GNOME: "I'm sorry Dave, I can't allow you to do that"  KDE: "How do you want to do it, boss?"
<voicu> DarthFrog: did I ever state otherwise? ;)) It's just that there are many kinks that still need working and it would be great if it would get the same attention gnome gets
<voicu> of course, there are things that are not really kde's problem...
<voicu> for example it took me the whole day to make X span accross both monitors properly
<oxymoron> WHere can I found that freaking ugly Kmix icon in systray plasmoid? I want to remove it and replace it? :P
<oxymoron> I have searched with "locate kmix" but cant find it anywhere in icons folders.
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: Click on the cashew on the right hand side of the panel.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Yeah?
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: Hmm, it doesn't seem to be there.  I thought it was.
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: Aha, found it.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Nice, where? :)
<DarthFrog> Open the mixer window and choose "Settings"
<James147> oxymoron: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kmix.png   (change 32x32 with the resalution you want to change)
<fabio_> hi all... someone can redirect me to a channel for kdevelop newbies?
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: Then choose "Configure KMix".
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Which mixer window
<markit> mmm zoom the deskto whould have Meta+ as shortcut, but seems not to work. In the desktop effects is enabled... what can be wrong?
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: the KMix mixer window.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Yes?
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: you can do that by right-clicking on the systray icon.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Cannot change icon there? :P
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: Ah.  I thought you wanted to remove the icon.
<James147> oxymoron: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kmix.png   << looks like its there
<fabio_> there is a IRC channel for kdevelop? How can I search?
<markit> my foult, was "meta=" but does not work either
<James147> fabio_: try #kdevelop  :)
<oxymoron> James147: Hmm I looked in that folder, maybe I forgot check 32x32 then :P
<fabio_> thankyou
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: I think you'll have to edit the icon itself.  Check out /usr/share/kde4/apps/kmix/pics/kmixdocked.png
<oxymoron> James147: Then I cannot understand why its so hard to just place ALL icons in one place :S Every system part have different paths in home folder /usr/share and god know what.
<oxymoron> James147: And what about this freaking pixmap folder where Firefox stores their icon? :D It took me ages to find out and then remove it to replace it in Cairo Dock with my own :D
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Idont need to edit, I already have one :P
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: I just dont understand, Kickoff menu shows one icon and systray another :D
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: then replace the default one with yours. :-)
<Torch> DarthFrog: what kickoff shows is determined by the .desktop file
<oxymoron> And then taskbar shows another icon as well for Kmix :D
<Torch> DarthFrog: what you see in the systray is set from within the app
<James147> oxymoron: icons are stored in /home so taht suers can change their icons without needed root, they are stored in /usr so that users cant edit them without root :)
<Ageofdarks> hi all
<DarthFrog> Torch: Thanks, but I wasn't the one asking. :-)
<Torch> DarthFrog: oops, sorry ;-)
<c4rl> Hi. I'm new to KDE and I have a question about window-resizing. In Gnome, the default settings is alt+middle button
<oxymoron> James147: Yes, but there is /usr/share/icons, /usr/share/pixmap, /usr/share/app-install/icons, WHY ON EARTH is nto ALL icons stored in /usr/share/icons ?
<c4rl> how do I go about that in KDE?
<Torch> c4rl: alt+right button ;-)
<c4rl> Torch, thanks. Is there a place I can configure these settings?
<James147> oxymoron: its different development groups anoyingly use different locations :(
<c4rl> or at least other similar thing..
<Torch> c4rl: system settings -> window behaviour
<c4rl> wow, great! thanks Torch
<oxymoron> James147: Btw " /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kmix.png   << looks like its there" is not the one I want to remove/repalce :P I check DarthFrog as well.
<oxymoron> James147: Yes, and that sucks. Then they store a lot of icons the desktop dont even use at all, why? :D
<oxymoron> James147: I WANT all icons to be overwritten with my ~/.kde/share/icons folder, but all parts on the desktop uses different locations :D
<oxymoron> James147: There is a reason I choose a icon theme, its because I dont want the ugly ones from default xD
<oxymoron> Even if I change icon theme, it doesnt replace icons everywhere even though it SHOULD :D
<James147> oxymoron: try in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kmix/pics/   i see lot of mixer*.png icons that mihgt be of intrest
<James147> oxymoron: the problem with the icon theme is the theme developer will make icons for his system, but might be missing some on yours.... so the system will use the default ones for the missing ones
<oxymoron> James147: I see them in there, but none of them is the one in the systray plasmoid :D
<James147> oxymoron: its very hard to make an icon theme for every single application out there :(
<oxymoron> James147: No, not in this case, there is one for Firefox and Kmix, but system still use the default ones :P
<oxymoron> James147: The problem is priority of icon paths for different icons in different parts on the desktop. App launcher uses one path, task panel one path and systray one and so on xD
<James147> oxymoron: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/status/audio-volume-muted.png :D
<oxymoron> James147: I got different icons everyehwere for same application. Kmix uses like 5 different icons from 5 different places depending on where the icon is :P
<oxymoron> James147: Oh yeah, there it is /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/status/audio-volume-high.png :D
<oxymoron> James147: Is it possible to make my ~/.kde/share/icons/Crystal_project overwrite EVERYTHING on system, its hould ALWAYS be priority no1 and if misses an icon, then the system can use their ugly icon set :D
<James147> oxymoron: I assumed that setting it on System settings > appearence > icons would do that
<oxymoron> James147: Yeah so did I, but it doesnt :(
<James147> oxymoron: (at least that worked for my bespin theme)
 * BluesKaj wonders if an eye candy chat is in order
<BluesKaj> like themes-icons or some such
<oxymoron> James147: Can I remove /usr/share/icons/oxygen safely? :P
<James147> oxymoron: I have no idea
<oxymoron> James147: It seems like oxygen icon theme have highest priority before my current icon theme :S
<James147> oxymoron: ... looking at the index.theme file inside the theme folder it contains the line "Inherits=hicolor" suggesting there is a hirearchy of themes :S
<oxymoron> James147: Interesting, when moved/renamed oxygen icon folder I got white areas on a lot of places xD
<ForgeAus> iKandy can be fun :)
<voicu> what's the kde program to add and remove programs?
<oxymoron> James147: Which index.them file? :P
<James147> voicu: kpackgekit
<James147> oxymoron: its located in the root of oxygen theme (and other themes i looked at)
<James147> voicu: sorry, kpackagekit  :)
<voicu> james147: there was a simpler one that listed applications, not packages
<oxymoron> James147: What does Inherits highcolor mean in the end? :P
<ForgeAus> theming for KDE4 is easy many kdelook.org themes are accessible by clicking "Get more themes" where you mod that aspect
<ForgeAus> from desktop wallpapers to plasma applets
<ForgeAus> hmm Lancelot is kewl :) finally got to use it!
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Yes I know. thanks though ;)
<James147> voicu: they all list "packages" as far as i know :S
<ForgeAus> a little too vista-like but other than that, nice enough
<voicu> James147: nah, there was one that was named "add/remove applications" and only showed a selection of apps
<James147> voicu: is there somehting spicific you are searching for?
<oxymoron> I guess I have to wait for KDE 4.5 and Kubuntu 10.10 *sigh* before I can get a stable and perfect polished system.
<James147> voicu: might be a gnome thing...
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: You have a stable system now.  Nothing is ever perfect. :-)
<marc-andre> oxymoron: that's why i'm seriously looking at ubuntu
<oxymoron> Nouveau isnt finished until then and nvidia-current isnt working as it should xD
<voicu> james147: yeh, i'll as in #ubuntu
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Why so? :)
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Because its not polished enough, or what kind of factors?
<ForgeAus> oxymoron: what is a perfect system?
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Its not stable, some important things doesnt work.
<marc-andre> oxymoron: 'cause it doesn't look polished, and gnome looks very nice
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: A system that works where it should and have minor issues here and there. BUt if not even graphics, resolution, video output works as it SHOULD, ITS NOT stable.
<ForgeAus> KDE4 will eventually be polished, I mean KDE3 pretty much had that... just give it time
<oxymoron> marc-andre: It almost look polished I would say, but Gnome is worse IMO. New radiance and ambience themes isnt good enough for me and bad applications in Gnome and I would miss Amarok too much :P
<chocolate> i am live booting latest ubuntu using pen drive....it is stuck at loading....and in the background wrtten  getpwuid_r : failed due to unknown user id   .......please help
<marc-andre> oxymoron: the applications are the main factor what keeps me back...
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: KDE 3 never looked good at all :D It wasnt until KDE 4.3 it become usable ... but still unusable and crashed in Akonadi for instance and not implemented correct in apps like KMail :P
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Yes, there ir some awesome Kubuntu/KDE apps like KDevelop4 (Released yesterday), PartitionManager (Finally works fast on upload to scan disks), Amarok, Dolphin, Kopete (Soon stable and polished enough to work with video chat and high speed file transfers) and so on.
<marc-andre> oxymoron: i'm on KDE because of Konqueror
<oxymoron> K3B is awesome as well, Ktorrent, Konsole :P
<marc-andre> and K3B
<marc-andre> oxymoron: exactly
<licensed> choqok ;)
<licensed> kopete, akregator ;)
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Konqueror sucks IMO, too much glitches, it isnt that good as earlier in the days of KDE3 when it was "integrated" with a lot of features as IE is in WIndows :D
<chocolate> can someone help me?
<oxymoron> marc-andre: KHTML, Webkit isnt stable for HTML5, XHTML rendering and all that website stuff :P Then Flash isnt working good, but hopefully Flash will disappaer forever now with HTML5 era :D
<etxekoak> ya soc aqui
<marc-andre> oxymoron: i use it as a filemanager only, and there it is great, but true, not as good as it was in KDE3
<oxymoron> marc-andre: Oh yeah and then we have Wine (Which is good initiative itself even if its not very compatible and stable YET) and KOffice (Especially Krita) but need a little more polish in the interface and expand features a little more to be better, faster and more creative than MS Office or OpenOffice :P
<yofel> open office looks horrible with my dark theme, writing on a black sheet of paper feels odd...
<JohnnyL> what's a good free iso burner for xp? (I want to burn kubuntu)
<oxymoron> marc-andre: I used Konqueror before in KDE3 as filemanager and quite good but I must say I like Dolphin better unfortunatly :P Konqueror got to comfortable and missed that the future still goes on :P
<oxymoron> JohnnyL: ImgBurn I think, ultraISO maybe or download Nero Trial xD
<ahmedtaufiq> does lucid lynx has URDU language support ?
<JohnnyL> oxymoron: great thanks! :)
<yofel> oh, and kdevelop 4 is in lucid-backports :D
<oxymoron> yofel: Is it possible to change theme in OpenOffice, I cant find how to? :P
<James147> yofel: same here, i like that koffice dose it write with a white document nomatter the theme
<ahmedtaufiq> does lucid lynx has urdu language support ??
<ahmedtaufiq> any one to help
<yofel> oxymoron: no idea what theme it uses, it has a icon theme setting, but that doesn't do much here TBH
<oxymoron> yofel: Yes, Kdevelop4 is awesome! :) Rainbow variable coloring is the most cool feature IMO :D Then it has svn and CVS version systems built in (Some minor bugs in them though)
<James147> JohnnyL: if you have a spare 1gig or larger usb flash drive you can create a bootable usb useing unetbootin and not bother burning a cd :)
<ahmedtaufiq> can all the menus and text be converted to URDU language ?
<ForgeAus> what is rainbow variable colouring?
<greyhat> Hey, i have a sound problem :( i can only hear system sounds, dont hear anything from videos, internet, mp3...
<ahmedtaufiq> in lucid lynx ?
<greyhat> I use Lucid Lynx
<ahmedtaufiq> greyhat can u help me on this
<JohnnyL> James147: ok.
<oxymoron> James147: Do you know if its possible to remove that grey frame around the text in Koffice or OpenOffice? :P I hate it, it destroy the look of clean, elegance and so on. A dotted border or more transparent would be good, NOT solid as now :P
<DarthFrog> ahmedtaufiq: KDE supports Urdu.
<yofel> oxymoron: didn't have much time to look at it yet other than the basic stuff, but that sound nice *g*
 * James147 looks into oxymoron question
<yofel> *sounds
<oxymoron> yofel: I cannot even find how to change icons for OOO, I would like to switch to Crystal project icons :P
<ahmedtaufiq> how can i do this  ?
<yofel> oxymoron: sec
 * James147 has to install koffice first :D
<yofel> that oracle icon feels odd...
<ahmedtaufiq> DarthFrog : what are the steps; can u suggest the appropriate web article on this >?
<oxymoron> yofel: Yes I love the highlightning, project structure and almost like everything is exactly as I want it and its integrated for KDE as well. Now I can trash Zend Studio, Eclipse, Netbeans, Aptana and all those :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Unfortunatly there is only C++/C and PHP support for the moment, but I only use PHP anyway so I am happy :D
 * marc-andre never will trash Zend Studio with Aptana
<DarthFrog> ahmedtaufiq: No, sorry.  I just did "apt-cache search urdu" and found what translation sets are available.
<yofel> oxymoron: (in ooo-writer) tools>options>oo.o>view>icon size and style
<James147> oxymoron: i just wish they would get java support for kdevelop so i can ignore elcipse and the horribaly way it handles colors
<ForgeAus> Crystal is kewl :)
<DarthFrog> ahmedtaufiq:  And it's "you", not "u". :-)
<oxymoron> James147: Yeah it will probably get support for Java, Python, Ruby and so on in the future :)
<yofel> James147: +1
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ForgeAus> retro as far as KDE is concerned tho
<yofel> well, this is still 4.0 :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Thanks, will try that :)
<oxymoron> yofel: Yeah its only 4.0 and its awesome :P The team is nice and awesome as well ;)
<ahmedtaufiq> darthfrog: so urdu as transalation set is available; so how can i install it ?
 * marc-andre is still pissed about the fact that he can't install zend server on kubuntu 10.04
<DarthFrog> ahmedtaufiq: Use kpackagekit.
<UbuntuLily> I have a question.  Why does Ubuntu seem to get slower when I install more applications even though I am not running any ?
<James147> oxymoron: i know it will come, i jsut wish it would come sooner, i hate eclipse more and more every day :(... whos idea was it to stick syntax coloring in the workspace so users have to reset it for every workspace
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: It might be due to nepomuk indexing.
<DarthFrog> !nepomuk
<James147> UbuntuLily: ^^ what DarthFrog said or it might be that your disk is getting full?
<oxymoron> yofel: I cannot change icon theme other than the Oxygen theme xD
<UbuntuLily> I am currently running Ubuntu though not Kubuntu (I am switching as we speak) isn't that part of that KDE?
<yofel> oxymoron: you need to install the corresponding openoffice.org-style-* package iirc
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Yes.
<oxymoron> James147: Yeah I never liked Eclipse and then I cant understrand why Zend build their Studio upon Eclipse and then Aptana as well :D Urkh, now I will throw them away :D
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Do you have a full hard disk?  Are you low on memory?
<oxymoron> yofel: Aha I see, thanks :P
<UbuntuLily> 4 Gigs of ram, 50GB free on disk, 20GB Swap drive
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: Well, it's probably nepomuk then.
<James147> oxymoron: @your kword question Kword > view > unckeck "frame borders"
<UbuntuLily> But Im not running nepomuk
<DarthFrog> UbuntuLily: You're running GNOME, then?  Don't know about GNOME.
<oxymoron> James147: Awesome, do you know if its possible to change the look of frame borders? :P
<UbuntuLily> ya, for now,  Installing Kubuntu now though and gonna try ditching gnome.  I was just wondering if there was any maintenance I am not doing I guess.
 * oxymoron wonders why some apps doesnt have a apply settings button ... You need to click ok and go back again to setup more settings xD
<rogesman> hey all, where can i find the grub editor gui? needs to be installed?
<James147> oxymoron: poor ui design :(
<anirban_c8> hi
<anirban_c8> I just upgraded to 10.04
 * oxymoron is going to grab some food, brb
<anirban_c8> and I cannot login to my desktop
<James147> oxymoron: dont see a way to edit the border look
<anirban_c8> I checked  systemlog and it says some error in frame buffer
<James147> anirban_c8: try running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f" from the terminal
<anirban_c8> ok let me try
<James147> anirban_c8: if that dosnt help then you can try renaming ~/.kde and checking that all files in you home directory arent owned by root :)
<anirban_c8> ok james147 aptitude install -f installing some more packages
<James147> anirban_c8: :)
<rogesman> hey all, where can i find the grub editor gui? needs to be installed?
<James147> rogesman: not sure there is one for grub 2
<rogesman> James147: hmm...well, just want to disable acpi support
<James147> !grub2 | rogesman
<ubottu> rogesman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<draik> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rogesman> okay....the GUI made life a bit easier tho :-p
<anirban_c8> james147 no the probelm remains
<James147> rogesman: someone will probally create one eventaully... if there sint one already
<anirban_c8> I renamed the ,kde dir and also executed the aptitdue install -f
<James147> anirban_c8: afraid i am not sure whats wrong then
<anirban_c8> I am still getting invalid frame buffer id
<anirban_c8> my guess is it is some thing with my ati chip set
<yofel> anirban_c8: do you get the login screen?
<James147> anirban_c8: you had the proprity drivers installed before you upgraded?
<anirban_c8> yeah I get the login screen
<yofel> hm
<anirban_c8> but when I enter the user name and password screen get blanked for a while and then the login screen reappear
<anirban_c8> I think there is some open driver for my graphics card already
<anirban_c8> it is ati 400 expresss
<anirban_c8> sorry it is radon 200 Xpress
<JohnnyL> They should call nero, 'Near? Oh, no' taking forever to install.
<greyhat> Anyone have the same problem as me ? i can only hear system sounds (Lucid Lynx)
<greyhat> My sound worked flawless some hour ago :/
<Torch> JohnnyL: it's a huge multimedia suite, not a disk burning program.
<jrolland-MacBook> Hi. I tried following the instructions on <http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2>, but now kde-workspace-bin isn
<jrolland-MacBook> t installed; can someone help?
<anirban_c8> before 10.04 I had the open source driver for my graphics card
<jrolland-MacBook> I have KUbuntu Intrepid install and I am trying to upgrade to KDE 4.2.2
<James147> jrolland-MacBook: what version of kubuntu are you useing? 4.2.2 is quite old now
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: look into backports, it should be there
<anirban_c8> yeah latest is 4,4
<jrolland-MacBook> Yeah, but intrepid uses 4.1
<PSiL0> James147: maybe he has a legacy ati card, where catalyst 9.3 is the last one to support his laptop
<James147> jrolland-MacBook: intrepid has reached end of life :(
<jrolland-MacBook> I have a 2.4 GHz duo core with 2 gig of RAM; what version of Kubuntu is the latest that will run well with it?
<jasunto> kubuntu 10.04 wont wake from sleep so i have to power cycle laptop, networking is hosed after starting back up
<jasunto> network management icon says disabled
<jasunto> restarting networking makes no difference
<James147> jrolland-MacBook: lucid should run fine (try a live cd/usb first, some are having problems with it)
<jrolland-MacBook> James147: But intrepid runs fast
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: enable the backports repos and then upgrade
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: 4.2.2, for intrepid should be there if they haven't cut out support
<James147> jrolland-MacBook: kde 4.4.x has alot of new features and speed improvments over 4.2.x.. (or at least it should)
<yofel> jrolland-MacBook: intrepid might run nice, but please not that support for intrepid ended with the release of lucid and intrepid will not get any bugfix or security updates anymore
<yofel> *please note
<jrolland-MacBook> OK, I'm upgrading to Jaunty; thanks for the discussions
<stern_> hy an alle
<stern_> where is here the chat for german
<yofel> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: jaunty only goes up to kde 4.3.2 I believe
<ForgeAus> does kpackage still exist or can you only use kpackagekit?
<penguin> hello.
<PSiL0> jrolland-MacBook: with backports enabled
<jasunto> lucid lynx no network wired or wireless after failed wakeup from sleep
<penguin> remember that problem that I had yesterday when the kubuntu won't boot,
<yofel> ForgeAus: in kubuntu there is only kpackagekit
<speedvin> hello
<ForgeAus> can you use it like the old kpackage? do you know?
<speedvin> what do you mean like old kpackage?
<speedvin> *use like old kpackage
<yofel> nope, I  didn't use KDE yet when kubuntu still used kpackage
<speedvin> @Forgeaus I think in Kubuntu 10.10 we will have aptitude qt frontend
<ForgeAus> kubuntu didn't use that it used Adept before kpackagekit
<speedvin> you're right
<ForgeAus> (kpackage was another package manager that was around/usable but it wasn't the default one for kubuntu)
<speedvin> BTW. Is there any way to use kde from svn in kubuntu without compilation?
<speedvin> ppa repo or something like that?
<ForgeAus> I doubt it
<ForgeAus> launchpad?
<yofel> no, the kubuntu team already has their hands full packaging the official releases, forget daily builds
<speedvin> sadly...
<ForgeAus> is arora going to replace konqi?
<c3l> anyone managed to get spotify running on 10.04?
<ForgeAus> (if so are they going to have kparts?)
<c3l> I mean, it runs through wine. but no sound
<speedvin> I think rekonq will be better to repleace konqeror
<ForgeAus> whats rekonq?
<yofel> rekonq is being considered for maverick
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Brainstorm
<speedvin> :D
<yofel> I like it actually :)
<speedvin> I using it now!
<Quintasan> I don't like it, hangs at any bigger site
<ForgeAus> kewl maverick is lucid +1?
<speedvin> I replaced konq with it and oo.o with koffice
<Quintasan> ForgeAus: yup
<speedvin> yes
<ForgeAus> maverick what?
<yofel> maverick meerkat
<ForgeAus> oh
<ForgeAus> least it wasn't minx :)
<safer> i installed kubuntu on a pendrive, to free some space i moved my /usr to another partition, but this partition is ntfs and i can't format it, so i configured my fstab to bind usr on partition to usr in root tree, but seems that my ntfs mout poin is wrong
<safer> here my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426566/
<gian> ciao a tutti
<SwissTorExit> hello to everyone, be happy that sasl work now
<speedvin> @safer do have all ntfs packages installed?
<safer> speedvin: only that live cd install
<speedvin> do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<safer> how can i verify, i am in a live session, with linux partition mounted, find ntfsprogs on this partition?
<speedvin> sudo aptitude /installed package/otherfs/ntfsprogs or aptitude search ntfsprogs
<safer> speedvin: ntfsprogs are installed
<speedvin> ok
<safer> i can mount this partition, but i having problems with, "must be suid root" when running something
<speedvin> with mkntfs command you can format this pratition
<safer> or don't initialize with this fstab configuration (with uid, gid)
<skramer_> hi, does anybody know how to do ICQ Multiuser Chat with Kopete?
<yofel> safer: tried doing whatever you want to do with 'sudo <command>' `
<yofel> ?
<safer> speedvin: sorry, my problem is not in formating this partition, is using usr in this partition, do you looked my fstab?
<speedvin> yes
<speedvin> yofel answer +1
<Torch> safer: fstab does not work that way. the first columns has to be a device
<safer> yofel: same error with 'sudo <command>', (must be suid root)
<yofel> Torch: not for bind
<Torch> yofel: ah, sorry. didn't read it all
<Torch> safer: i'm also very skeptical if having /usr on ntfs is such a good idea.
<eagles0513875> Torch: now for the moment of truth with the reinstall from a cd
<safer> Torch: i have no options, since this partition is not myne, and i can't format, go try other configurations with gid,uid,dmask and fmask
<eagles0513875> is there a problem with the ubuntu installer or something off a live cd :(
<eagles0513875> i have my caps lock and scroll lock on my keyboard flashing
<alzear> Hello all, could use some help with setting up my kubuntu with two grapichs card. Anyone have any good tutorial for that with latest  version (10.04)?
<speedvin> eagles do you tried ubuntu-minimal cd?
<skramer_> weiß jemand, ob ICQ Multiuser Chat mit Kopete funktioniert?
<Prabz> Hi, What's the best way to convert kubuntu 4 into a mac look-alike?
<draik> I upgraded my netbook to the Kubuntu Netbook version and it is slow to boot. Then, when it does, it tells me the UUID is not correct (which it is) or that it is not ready.
<draik> Once I log in, I don't have menus. Is there a package which I missed?
<James147> safer: wonder if you can create a file on the ntfs and format that as ext....
<eagles0513875> draik: try kubuntu-netbook not sure if that would pull the rest of the packages you might be missing
<eagles0513875> safer: what are you trying to do do you want to access an ntfs partition with read write access
<draik> eagles0513875: I was on the desktop version first, then I did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook"
<eagles0513875> draik: humm ok :( then im not sure
<James147> Prabz: we are on kubuntu 10.04 :) but look at kde-look.org for themes and stuff that look like mac
<Prabz> James147, I am too, I meant kde4
<safer> James147: yes, a can create an file on ntfs and format, but i don't know how it solve my problem
<James147> safer: http://freshmeat.net/articles/virtual-filesystem-building-a-linux-filesystem-from-an-ordinary-file
<safer> James147: ok, will read
<James147> safer: ^^ as a work around to not being able to formate the ntfs
<Prabz> James147, there used to be a mac clone.. any available now?
<SuN__> how to fix a live CD without kubuntu10.04 format is there such extra
<safer> James147: k
<SuN__> help
<draik> How do I remove kubuntu-netbook and replace it with kubuntu-desktop?
<James147> Prabz: not sure, the only wa yI know of doing it would be to change everything to look like mac (kde-look.org for themes/colours/plasmoids)
<James147> draik: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-netbook
<Prabz> okay, know of a irc channel where I can find enthusiasts for the same?
<James147> Prabz: nop sorry
<speedvin> hmm tried to have look like mac
<Prabz> James147, ok thanks for your help
<draik> James147: Did that. Still nothing. I'm trying to load up settings and they are running, but I can't get to them.
<Prabz> speedvin, have you been successful?
<speedvin> I used akorae Glasgow-Curpentiono theme
<speedvin> I think yes
<SuN__> help
<SuN__> how to fix a live CD without kubuntu10.04 format is there such extra
<Prabz> speedvin, know about baghira?
<James147> draik: not sure what you mean
<speedvin> SuN you want to fix Live CD (I think that I don't understand you)
<speedvin> baghira I didin't hear of it
<speedvin> but baghira is for kde 3.X
<draik> James147: I'm not sure how to best explain it, but nothing is usable and I can't access any menu
<James147> draik: screenshot?
<Prabz> speedvin, yeah.. glasgow cupertino can't do the menu bar effect
<draik> James147: I'd like to show a video, but I can't launch a thing
<speedvin> why not
<James147> draik: can you alt+f2 to open krunner?
<speedvin> I moved the buuton's to the left
<SuN__> !fix
<SuN__> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<draik> James147: I tried and nothing ever came up.
<draik> James147: But the same occurred when trying to open the Desktop Settings. It showed me that it was open, but I couldn't access it at all.
<dio_> #ubuntu
<James147> draik: can you acess konsole at all?
<draik> James147: I have access to yakuake
<alzear> Hello all, could use some help with setting up my kubuntu with two grapichs card. Anyone have any good tutorial for that with latest  version (10.04)?
<James147> draik: try running "krunner" in it
<draik> James147: I think I might create a new partition of 10GB or so and use it for "/", then leave the current partition for "/home"
<draik> James147: OK. I rebooted and I'm going to run krunner in yakuake
<James147> draik: still dosnt work after a reboot?
<draik> James147: I'm now back to the desktop version
<James147> draik:  good :) you having any other problems then?
<draik> James147: Just with running the Kubuntu Netbook version. Worked well in the LiveCD, not sure why it didn't on the drive install
<apparle> Guys it great to see activity on kubuntu channel.... I haven't see it since a long time
<James147> apparle: i bet its because of lucid release :)
<James147> apparle: not sure if thats good or bad ^^
<James147> draik: whats goes wrong when you try to run the netbook version?
<draik> James147: I'm not going back to it for now, but it wouldn't load anything for me to use. I can click on the top 3 items, but they were blank pages. I scrolled down and it only went so far before it was an empty image (grey and white checkers)
<ner0x> So what kind of voodoo magic so I have to use to get either Xorg or nvidia-settings to setup my dual monitors properly?
<rogesman> hey all, the wee printer applet and bluetooth icon...where are these told to load from on the system?
<rogesman> I would like to disable their startup
<progre55> hi guys. my kde is acting weirdly.. I have 4 desktops, and have set "different activity for each desktop" but after a restart, I cant right-click on my first desktop, and I see the "activity settings", there are no mouse activities bound.. but the other desktops seem to be fine. any suggestions, please?
<progre55> and also some design effects have changed..
<progre55> like it used to show a window preview when you mouse-over windows on the panel, but now it's just showing the name of the windows..
 * oxymoron have a question, is it possible to speed up file transfers between partitions (copy, paste, cut and so on ...) and make it go like 200 MB/s (Theoreticly SATAII protocol should support 600 MB/S write speed if I remember correct)
<oxymoron> 1 GB/S would be nice though xD
<progre55> and also, when you are moving a window, it used to fade and become transparent.. but now it doesnt
<reza> oxymoron: have you tried rsync?
<oxymoron> reza: For backup yes or how do you mean? :P
<reza> oxymoron, it's pretty fast.
<Prabz> speedvin, how did u move the buttons to the left?
<oxymoron> reza: Yeah I really like that backup through rsync is pretty fast :) I can live with like 50 MB/s I have now with ext4, before I only got like 20-30 MB/s, mostly when weyre talkling about copying which is slower but transfer or move files isnt exactly fast either, and network is hopeless to transfer in, even with Gigabit network xD
<tsimpson> oxymoron: copying/moving data between partitions on the same device is always going to be slow
<oxymoron> reza: I would like to move a movie 4.4 GB in under 5 seconds or unpack it A hell lot faster,
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Why so?
<reza> oxymoron, sorry I thought you were talking about moving between devices
<tsimpson> oxymoron: because the head has to move to the read position, read data, move to the write position, write data, move back to the read position...
<tsimpson> it's a lot of physical movement
<reza> maybe switch to SSD. :)
<speedvin> system settings/appearance/windows/buttons
<rogesman> the system tray apps loaded at startup are called from ... rc.local, kdm scripts, autostart, etc? I can't seem to find the right place :-p
<oxymoron> reza: Talking about that as well, not only move files locally ;)
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Thats why we need new Flash drives like SSD, but hopefully they will find a better way to store data on :P
<reza> oxymoron: transfer between devices should be faster but I'm not aware of any way to maximize it. how about setting up nfs and streaming the movie?
<oxymoron> tsimpson: I just read about spintronic recently that MRAM technology is built upon, which mean spins of electrons around atom cores :P
<oxymoron> reza: Yes I usually stream the movie trough NFS and my mediastreamer, but I have to move it to right folder and unpack it first ;)
<tsimpson> when I can use my arm as a USB stick, I'll be happy
<MurkeM> hey all, i was wondering if you could help me with an issue i'm having in IRC on Kubuntu. i'm using XChat in Kubuntu 10.04. the problem is that when i use the "@search" function that some channels have (i'm specifically asking about the one in UnderNet's #bookz) it shows that the search has been accepted but it doesn't ever send me the results of the search. i've read in some places that it gets blocked because XChat th
<Aranel_> I'm having problems with KDE. It immediately logs me off to KDM after writing my username and pw. Tried moving .kde and logging with GDM, no luck. How can I log-in to KDE? Using 10.04 Lucid.
<reza> oxymoron: I don't know your setup but it seems you could avoid the move to the right folder
<Torch> MurkeM: if you'd used konversation, your overlong line would have been correctly split ;-)
<saintly> hello, quick Q, is there a torrent for skype i can use in Konsole?
<Torch> MurkeM: maybe konversation would also fix your other issues. whatever they are.
<MurkeM> Torch: sorry, i'm using mIRC on Windows right now
<MurkeM> and i've tried using Konversation
<saintly> Torch: any idea?
<reza> saintly, I don't understand your question
<apparle> MurkeM: have you tried Quassel
<oxymoron> reza: Yeah probably, but tvix is a little bit complex because you need a certain folder like tvixhd1 or tvixhd2 in root folder / :P
<oxymoron> reza: tvix is the mediastreamer ;)
<progre55> hmm... anyone know why is my first desktop has switched places with the forth desktop? but when I zoom-out, it is shown as first..
<tsimpson> MurkeM: you should repeat the last part of the question, it got cut off after: i've read in some places that it gets blocked because XChat t
<saintly> reza: you know what skype is right? does kubuntu have a package for the system that i can get via terminal
<reza> oxymoron: oh! tvix...I'm going to exit this conversation.
<oxymoron> reza: Well its not a serious problem, but its annoying to wait on large file transfers and then unpacking large rar archives :P
<oxymoron> reza: What about tvix? :P
<MurkeM> apparle: yes, i've tried Konversation, Quassel, XChat and one other IRC client but i forgot what it was. same issue in all of them
<reza> saintly: why not just download the .deb from skype.com?
<oxymoron> Oh right I should test if SKype works now :P
<saintly> i already tried sudo apt-get install skype.
<reza> just download it from the website saintly
<oxymoron> Enable cannoncial partner ppa and you can install skype I think.
<saintly> reza: they have it on site? hmm
<reza> yes
<reza> saintly: in case you're lazy. http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Torch> saintly: skype is propietary crap, you need to get it from them.
<tsimpson> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Aranel_> I'm having problems with KDE. It immediately logs me off to KDM after writing my username and pw. Tried moving .kde and logging with GDM, no luck. How can I log-in to KDE? Using 10.04 Lucid.
<saintly> reza: lazy my a$$ :)
<dolomite> saintly: enough to forego a google search
<tsimpson> saintly: obfuscation is not allowed either
<saintly> dolomite: i try to get everything via terminals, worked well for me so far, my Lucid is bugless ;) what about you?
<MurkeM> tsimpson: the rest said "i've read in some places that it gets blocked because XChat thinks you're getting flooded, but i haven't been able to find how to fix it. any help is appreciated."
<progre55> dolomite: hey man, I know you can help me out =)
<apparle> Aranel_: I had that problem when I messed my harddisk space...
<dolomite> saintly: my machine is running beautifully thanks for asking
<tsimpson> MurkeM: what exactly is the "@search" function?
<saintly> dolomite: sweet! :D
<saintly> hehe
<Aranel_> apparle: mine seems ok, 30 gig free space
<MurkeM> tsimson: have you ever used UnderNet's #bookz channel?
<apparle> you can login to gnome right?
<dolomite> progre55: I keep all of my workspace in one desktop; I can't multitask
<progre55> dolomite: =) I se
<progre55> e
<tsimpson> MurkeM: no, I actively avoid anything that uses 'z' instead of 's' because it's supposed to be "k00l"
<dolomite> woo tsimpson you're on fire today
<dolomite> progre55, you've exhausted the options in the system settings?
<MurkeM> tsimpson: fair enough, what about IRCHighway's #ebooks? i believe it also uses @search
<dolomite> Aranel_ can you login to either gnome or kde?
<tsimpson> MurkeM: no I haven't. try just explaining what it does
<Aranel_> dolomite:  I can login to gnome, can't login to KDE.
<progre55> dolomite: yeah I've been playing around with them )
<dolomite> Aranel_ what exactly does it do when you try to log into KDE? any errors?
<oxymoron> Is it possible to make skype stream a DV camera without have to load v4l-start together with it? :P
<Aranel_> dolomite: Nope, I enter my username and password, It shows the loading thing, after the first icon appears(you know, it shows some icons when loading) screen blacks out and backs to log-in screen.
<MurkeM> tsimpson: @search followed by a keyword has a searchbot send a text file of all the books with that keyword you can get from the people in the channel
<dolomite> Aranel_ back to the graphical login screen?
<Aranel_> dolomite: yes, to kdm.
<apparle> Aranel_: and you can login to gnome right?
<bms20> help request: anyone know how to get 10.04 to sleep when the laptop lid is closed?
<Aranel_> apparle: Yes, I can log-in to gnome without any problem.
<dolomite> bms20: kmenu>system settings>advanced tab>power management
<apparle> Aranel_: try removing ~/.kde ... rather backit up elsewhere
<apparle> Aranel_: just rename it
<tsimpson> MurkeM: does it send it via DCC? or /msg, or /notice?
<bms20> dolomite: ok - then what? I see plenty of options, but nothing associated with laptop lid.
<Aranel_> apparle: already tried, It showed the second icon, then crashed again.
<MurkeM> tsimpson: DCC
<apparle> Aranel_: no idea then.... did you upgrade from earlier version or install ubuntu 10.04 and then kubuntu-desktop?
<tsimpson> MurkeM: are you behind a firewall or router? and if so, did you forward the appropriate ports?
<Aranel_> apparle: upgrade from kubuntu 9.10
<Daugha|n> Ok...I did  fresh Ubuntu 9.10 install and installed kubuntu-desktop via cli, selected kdm, yet the kde gui will not boot, I am still getting gnome. What do I need to edit to fix this?
 * Aranel_ is back again, rebooting.
<MurkeM> tsimpson: yes, i believe so. i'm able to download other files via DCC, it's just when i use @search that it doesn't work
<tsimpson> Daugha|n: you need to select KDE from the login menu, before you login
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: Why didnt you install Kubuntu instead? :P
<Daugha|n> tsimpson: I'll slapmyself a few times now.....Thanks
<Daugha|n> oxymoron: Because I didnt feel like dling and burning off a copy of kubuntu x64.
<c3l> Im having trouble gettin my hp laserjet 1020 working. (worked on ubuntu 9.10) when I plug it in a box pops up telling me that proprietary drivers are being installed, but nothing happens. cups can find the printer, but its status is always idle and it cannot send jobs to it. how do I fix?
<Daugha|n> Aleready had ubuntu x64
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: I am not sure, but itsnt it easier Kubuntu => Ubuntu rather than Ubuntu => Kubuntu? :P
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: Aha okay :P
<tsimpson> MurkeM: I'm not aware of any default blocking done by xchat, I guess you'll need to ask in #xchat and explain to them what you explained to me
<dolomite> check that it exists in the printer management section of system settings c3l
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: But I wonder, will I get the "power" of gnome if I install Ubuntu and then apply KDE upon it? :D
<dolomite> haha. "power"
<Daugha|n> oxymoron: Guy I am installing for doesnt *want* the 'power' of gnome.=)
<MurkeM> tsimpson: ok, thanks.
<c3l> dolomite: I can see it under Computer administration - Printer Configuration. its listed as a Local Printer and all settings and so seems correct, but not working
<ForgeAus> KDE doesn't sit as well on ubuntu as gnome apps do on KDE
<ForgeAus> (with qtcurve
<dolomite> c3l: can you print a test page?
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: Haha alright :D Well sometimes you need Gnome crappy apps that KDE havent adopted yet :P
<Daugha|n> ForgeAus: I have two systems that have been running perfectly fine with that arrangement.
<c3l> dolomite: no, the job is getting sent, but nothing happens
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: Like ntfs-config, cairo-dock and some more :P
<ForgeAus> Daugha|n: ok maybe I'm talking historically then?
<Daugha|n> oxymoron: ntfs-config being one issue, yes.. =)
<dolomite> does it show up in that taskbar icon c3l?
<ForgeAus> its not about having two systems, ubuntu-desktop + KDE is worse than kubuntu-desktop + Gnome
<Daugha|n> ForgeAus: Possibly...I havent had any issues since 9.10
<oxymoron> Kmag SHOULD need a new svg logo I think, it looks ugly as I dont know :D
<ForgeAus> (of course theres no reason you can't have kubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-desktop
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Hehe exactly, that was my point ;)
<c3l> dolomite: well, yes.. not the printer per se but; Printer Applet: 1 document queued
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: I love that ntfs-config fixed ntfs write support which ntfs-3g already have but still, then automaticly found my ntfs partitions and ask me if I wanted to add them, then it installed ALL of them to fstab and I didnt had to manually type them in as I was going too :D
<ForgeAus> if Lubuntu becomes official there'll be a lubuntu-Dekstop (LXDE-based)
<ads> Is there already a new lightning plugin for thunderbird 3 in 10.4? Or should i wait with upgrade?
<Daugha|n> Actually, this is going to be my first dual boot install, so, nice to know I wont need to do all that manually. =)
<oxymoron> Daugha|n: I would love to ONLY use EXT* partitions but for Windows compatibility I still have NTFS for storage to access all my drives from both Linux and Windows, because Linux have better support for ntfs than Windows have for EXT* :P
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Huh, whats Lubuntu? :O
 * Daugha|n nods.
<ForgeAus> there alredy is a non-offical (ie not included/supported by canonical) fluxbuntu and theres linux mint.. but no StepBuntu (or NeXTbuntu?)
<ForgeAus> oxymoron: it hasn't happened yet but LXDE may become the next officially supported by canonical *buntu variant (like xubuntu)
<dolomite> c3l: what if you remove any part of your printer in the printer management then set it up manually?
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Cool, whats so good with Lubuntu that make it a *buntu family and why do we need ANOTHER *buntu distro anyway? :P
<ForgeAus> which would mean there will (or at least would be a lubuntu-desktop package coming
<ForgeAus> oxymoron:  I didn't suggest we needed one
<oxymoron> I think the reason GNU/Linux isnt popular is because there is no limits, need to isolate choices of settings and distros :P
<ForgeAus> look at PCLinuxOS its got 6 or so versions one for each alternative WM!
<ForgeAus> well most of the alternative WM's anyway
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Yes, GNU/Linux need to focus on less distros and trashcan the rest :P
<oxymoron> OpenSuse, Fedora, Ubuntu/Kubuntu, ArchLinux is the most popular I think, but not sure.
<sourcemaker> how can I fix the lvm issue "Found duplicate PV "
<ForgeAus> Linux + GNU/OS
<oxymoron> Thats the problem with OpenSource IMO overall, everybody does it their way and you never got anything mature, finished, polished or anything, you always hope for next release that they will solve previous bugs and same with next as a evil cycle :D
<ForgeAus> hehe interesting that those buisnessheads tried to put a unix kernel behind Linux and call it a Unified Linux for buisness!
<ForgeAus> (making it not Linux at all by doing that)
<dolomite> oxymoron: you can buy windows for as little as $150 these days
<dolomite> go for it
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: For instance I hope now for Kubuntu 10.10 that they solve video problems first of all and some KDE minor issues :P
<oxymoron> dolomite: I dont like Windows, thats why I am here xD
<ForgeAus> actually Ishouldn't have called it linux myself I should have said behind GNU/OS )
<Aranel_xchat> guys, need help: <pinotree> Aranel_xchat: ask in #kubuntu how to get a non-busted nvidia GL library
<ForgeAus> since Linux refers to the kernel itself mostly
<dolomite> oxymoron: no need to complain about package maturity when you're not paying for it
<ForgeAus> (its only "general" speak that it refers to the rest of the OS along with it)
<Aranel_xchat> I can't log-in to KDE, and #kde guys pointing to here =)
<oxymoron> dolomite: and I will never ever support Microsoft anymore and then not pay for it, only pirate copied Windows is the one who works without limitations and block automatic updates and so on :D
<apparle> oxymoron: I personally think if you want to get the bugs fixed you better start reading the code instead of waiting for someone to fix it
<ForgeAus> oxymoron: LInux does have some mature apps
<oxymoron> dolomite: Why not? xD
<aziz> hi, downloading the dist upgrade packages is horribly slow. Are the other mirrors slow as well?
<dominicdinada> LUCID is so processor intensive that it drains my battery so much faster than karmic, slax or bt4 whats with lucid does anybody know ?
<oxymoron> apparle: Yeah if I didnt have any life at all and only focused on programming I would definetly help, or no I would develop a new OS.
<oxymoron> ForgeAus: Mature apps yes, but not mature distros :P
<ForgeAus> whats bt4?
<ForgeAus> what debian isn't a mature distro?
<dominicdinada> backtrack 4
<oxymoron> AND I dont say GNU/Linux and *buntu series is bad, I just trying to explain why it doesnt expand to wider audience ;)
<ForgeAus> as much as I'd hate to admit it Fedora should be considered one too
<ForgeAus> Slackware would be mature, I'd think
<apparle> oxymoron: for eg: in my case, my sound card didn't detect so,,,,, I waited for about 2 years, then I decided that I am going to find the bug myself... and found that it just needed a simple quirk :D and now sound works just fine
<ForgeAus> most other distro's are based on those main3
<apparle> how about debian
<ForgeAus> (even ubuntu is based on Debian)
<MaxDamage> So, is there Adobe Flash Player for 64bit systems?
<ForgeAus> MaxDamage: I think so, at least in Windows/Mac world not sure about Linux as yet
<MaxDamage> ForgeAus: Is there any free alternative? :)
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage, if you have flashplugin-nonfree installed and kubuntu-restricted-extras as well.
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: I needed to add the backports for that, right? Sorry, I haven't used Kubuntu in a while. :P
<oxymoron> apparle: Yeah, you see ;) Well I dont have too much knowledge to design new grpahic drivers for nVidia cards and make DV cams work in v4l protocol :D
<MaxDamage> !restricted-extras
<MaxDamage> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oxymoron> apparle: I could redesign icon protocol in *buntu though if I may :D
<oxymoron> apparle: An icon store application that sort out all icons on computer and so you can setup everything.
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage, you got it :)
<apparle> oxymoron: :D once I buy a new graphic card I am sure I will get to graphics stuff also
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: I guess I do remember some things after all. :)
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage, good  :)
<oxymoron> apparle: More and more I have got closer to core to fix bugs and things that annoys me, I have looked a little on linux kernel source code for instance :P Then I have been fixing around with grub, v4l, nvidia settings, x and so on.
<MaxDamage> While I'm here, last time I used Kubuntu, videos seemed pixelated when playing in Fullscreen, while they looked fine when played in Windows (BSPlayer)
<oxymoron> apparle: I have programming skills as well so thats not an issue. The issue is "lazyness", time and priority (I want to do a lot of other things as well)
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage, which graphics card ?
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: nVidia 8600 GTS with proprietary drivers.
<apparle> oxymoron: :D I am sure you have programming skills.... I am on the way of gaining them :D but if you are using a free software based on community, you have to give back something :D but again lazyness wins
<MaxDamage> apparle: That's the whole idea of OpenSource, isn't it? :)
<apparle> MaxDamage: ya ..... If only I had some knowledge on fixing the Radeon driver then my computer would have run linux as fast as windows xD
<MaxDamage> Heh
<MaxDamage> apparle: What's wrong with the Radeon driver?
<BluesKaj> aha proprietary, MaxDamage , drop to a tty and remove the existing driver and install nvidia-current driver, you'l need to stop X first tho , then restart it. here's atutorial I copied a while back that still works. http://pastebin.com/GukN1NaR.
<apparle> MaxDamage: the open source driver doesn't give any proper acceleration and ATI has turned its back on me
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: I'll bookmark that and I'll do it later. :)
<MaxDamage> Thanks a lot.
<BluesKaj> np, MaxDamage :)
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: That's a wonderful tutorial. Precise and to the point.
<MaxDamage> Though, when I tried installing it last time it said about me missing some complation environment or something
<oxymoron> apparle: Open SOurce will always be free and the idea of it is not to require using people to provide something but its good if people do of course ;) I just dont want to do small things, I want the whole thing go good directly in one single piece of work and not only provide some minor bug patches and so on.
<jonathan__> hello!
<MaxDamage> Hey, jonathan__.
<MaxDamage> :)
<dolomite> hi jonathan__
<jonathan__> could someone please paste me the contents of /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<jonathan__> the problem is I'm using arch now and need the list of hd card models, but the file doesn't exist here...
<oxymoron> apparle: I got the perfect OS name to conquer OS throne, "Doors", it will knock Windows hard and throw Jobs trhough the door :D
<apparle> oxymoron: I want the world to be very very rich..... if only I got what I want :D I am going to buy Doors if its not free :D
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: How would you do that? Actually make an out-of-the-box Linux distro that "just works"? :P
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage, a lot of ppl make the mistake of trying install anew driver while their existing one is running , hence the tty and disabling X. the new driver appears to install but does not,and defaults to the original
<oxymoron> apparle: No, you really want to be rich yourself, the human mankind always want egoism, money, control and power :P Haha if its not free :D Small fee then xD
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: Well, I did stop X. :)
<BluesKaj> good
<MaxDamage> BluesKaj: I mainly wanted that driver, because HD videos on YouTube were very slow.
<BluesKaj> ok,bbl...
<MaxDamage> I thought it would help...
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Hmm not sure if I should built it upon Linux kernel or do everything from scratch :P But I dont think I am going to do it any day, only maybe. And it will work smoothly and out of the box and make it extremly modular so you can just append modules like grpahic drivers for instance and separate nvidia, ati and so on but all of them can use same core :P
<dolomite> jonathan__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426616/
<apparle> oxymoron: who cares about how much money others have got......... as long as I have lots of it to spend... I won't mind other's being richer... But that was a typing mistake... ya *I* want to be rich
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: That's a good cause. :P
<voicu> is the sound in flash broken or is it just me?
<MaxDamage> voicu: It's you. Mine worked out-of-the-box
<MaxDamage> :)
<voicu> well i'm glad to hear that :P
<voicu> wait
<voicu> i think i have that opensource thingy
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Would love to see modular motherboards on the market as well to append new computer components and remove chipsets and replace them with your own and so on :P I think the perfect OS would focus on graphics and Internet/Web, thats the future IMO :P
<voicu> yeah, my bad
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: Indeed.
<oxymoron> apparle: I can go on with the money thing and humans but its to much off topic :P
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Google Chrome OS have understand that someway, but not completly.
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Then integrate/sync BIOS with MRAM or RAM overall, Virtualize CPU Cores completly and make it easy append new modules to the core and separate base core and some kind of desktop/disto core :P
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: If you do that, you'll be worshiped. :P
<apparle> oxymoron: I would worship you
<MaxDamage> Haha
<MaxDamage> See? :)
<dolomite> daydreaming again oxymoron?
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Not only worshiped, I would go rich as hell and famous over the world like Bill Gates and Steve Jobs, hahahaha :D
<oxymoron> dolomite: Yeah I guess xD :D
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: Fulfill your aspirations. :P
<MaxDamage> I can't learn programming, it's too time consuming. (Though if I find a simple tutorial to get me started I'd be unstoppable :P) But if you can program an OS, do it.
<dolomite> MaxDamage: said like a true motivational speaker
<MaxDamage> dolomite: Mhm. :P
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Yeah maybe, but if I start I am not sure if I can stop, I will do it as a life purpose :D But if Linus Torwalds and Mark something have developed complex shit under their lifetime, why shouldnt I be able to do it :P
<MaxDamage> There you go!
<MaxDamage> If you need help with the graphics feel free to ask me :P
<MaxDamage> I'm looking to get back in the good fight, haha.
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Bill Gates and his pals sat in a freaking garage with Coke all day long before and forced the PC market with WIndows licenses over the world through Silicon Valley, they became rich eraly :P Too bad Gates have Asperger (As I have heard) that he dress like a I dont know :P That thing I cannot understand, why is rich guys so ugly dressed? :D
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: You'll set an example, then. :P
<apparle> oxymoron: come on... start off today
<oxymoron> MaxDamage: Hehe maybe some day, maybe some day ;) It depends what happens with my master of engineering examination I must say. If it goes to hell then I think I go and start my freaking OS :D
<MaxDamage> I hope it goes to Hell then. xD
<apparle> oxymoron: I am passing out Btech Electronics.. tell me if you ever need help... motherboard and stuff :P
<oxymoron> apparle: Yeah, maybe I will actually but I want to finish my web framework and blog first so I can blog about it and my life overall :D Seriously, it cant be that hard develop a OS and a kernel :P
<MaxDamage> See? Now you got a whole team. :P
<oxymoron> Haha awesome, a team already! :P
<apparle> oxymoron: I can attack the motherboards and stuff....
<MaxDamage> I can take care of the graphics.
<demersus> You could do what our pal Linus did and develop  a kernel that is compatible with GNU stuff
<oxymoron> Maybe we actually can do it for real, its not impossible :)
<MaxDamage> (Shiny n stuff)
<oxymoron> apparle: motherboards, BIOS and that, MaxDamage: Grpahics and maybe more things. Hmm what should I do, the core and overall structure? :P
 * tsimpson double-checks
<tsimpson> nope, this is #kubuntu
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Haha :D
<apparle> oxymoron: ya sure
<apparle> tsimpson: sorry
<oxymoron> Hey guys we go over too #kubuntu-offtopic instead ;)
<apparle> sure
<tsimpson> and you wonder why -ot is always dead, everyone talks here instead
<dolomite> good call simpson
<apparle> tsimpson: because discussion start off from actual problems discussed here
<semistud2354> can someone tell me how to turn OFF the upgrade notification?
<MaxDamage> Okay, lets go to offtopic then :P
<semistud2354> i dont want to upgrade to 10.04
<semistud2354> is that possible?
<MaxDamage> semistud2354: There should be a "Don't show this again" option.
<semistud2354> i checked the box and said NO
<semistud2354> but its still poping up..
<Ilya-X> can someone let me know if the Ubuntu Software Manager is fully compatible with Kubuntu, or would I experience any problems if I use it instead of KPackageKit? (I do not have GNOME installed, only KDE)
<MaxDamage> oxymoron: #kubuntu-offtopic you're needed there. :P
<apparle> Ilya-X: why do you need the softwae manager... agreed its cool and stuff but still nothing beats apt-get
<Ilya-X> because I want to see a categorized list of available software that I can download, rather than having to research program titles individually elsewhere
<Daugha|n> UBuntu software center. :P
<Ilya-X> Daugha|n: yeah, I'm here asking if it's 100% compatible with Kubuntu or not (I only have KDE, not GNOME). Do you know?
<Ilya-X> meaning, would it install the software correctly? would it go into appropriate menus within the KDE menu structure? etc
<Daugha|n> Yes and no....The prob is, not all listed apps say if they are gnome or kde based.
<Daugha|n> I use both, so, I dont know what you would get trying to install a gnome app in kde.
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with kpackagekit?
<Daugha|n> Never used it. =)
<krezkey> Hey ! has anyone noticed that the vertical and horizontal setting in the wallpaper settings panel are wrong still.
<apparle> Ilya-X: my suggesion use the software centre to find the app and then install it via command line/kpackagekit... so no installation problems
 * ForgeAus misses adept
<MaxDamage> ForgeAus: Me too :(
<ForgeAus> around Gutsy or so was good
<Ilya-X> I'm somewhat new to Linux, so I just had trouble getting something as simple as Pidgin installed. Searched "pidgin" in kpackagekit, and it returned two pages worth of pidgin-related downloads (plugins, etc)... I had to read the description of every single one until I found the core pidgin app
<apparle> ForgeAus: I also miss it
<Ilya-X> so it's kind of not user-friendly at all, imho
<apparle> Ilya-X: what is wrong with kopete
<ForgeAus> lol Ilya-X
<Ilya-X> I use kopete now :) I just wanted to download pidgin as well
<ForgeAus> thats not about user-friendliness
<ForgeAus> just about package swamping mostly
<ForgeAus> pidgin probably added chunks of Gnome too
<Ilya-X> ForgeAus: I haven't used Ubuntu much, but I believe its software center app lists the core software downloads individually, or highlights them in some manner... I might be wrong
<ForgeAus> IM's are kewl but so yesterday in the face of microblogging
<ForgeAus> many package managers categorize in various ways
<Ilya-X> kpackagekit doesn't have any categorization whatsoever, that's what I'm kind of whining about right now
<apparle> Ilya-X: usually for installing software..... find the app by google and then use "sudo apt-get install pidgin" not that difficult.... never think I would need a software center
<anoneemouse> hi... after i upgraded to lucid my the ky next to <(on the right) produces a | character
<anoneemouse> its difficult to explain since I can't type that character at all
<skierpage> I run nightly 64-bit Firefox from http://ftp.mozilla.org in Kubuntu Lucid, but System Settings > Default Applications and other KDE machinery are unaware.  I assume I need to integrate a .desktop file... ??!
<anoneemouse> i had the same problem in 9.04 but it was gone in 9.10, now its back
<ForgeAus> apparle: firstly thatsnot difficult for a cli wizard but lots of people are looking for GUI solutions
<ForgeAus> especially those unexperienced users...
<Ilya-X> apparle: I actually think I like your earlier suggestion of using ubuntu software manager as a browser, since it would be pretty time-consuming to simply search for software on Google or kpackagekit without knowing where to start
<apparle> ForgeAus: apt-get is not something that needs a cli wizard and usually the gui stuff don't show the error messages that sometime occur while install/uninstall of soem apps
<anoneemouse> does someone know what could be causing my problem
<anoneemouse> ?
<apparle> anoneemouse: check if you have chosen the correct keyboard layou
<anoneemouse> I disabled keyboard layouts
<Walzmyn> I upgraded while Lucid was in Beta 2. In startup where I should have a pretty splash screen, I have a ugly purple background with scattered text. How do 	I fix this?
<anoneemouse> brb
<draik> I just upgraded my desktop to 10.04 and I don't have a desktop. I can run yakuake, but that's it. Everything else is pitch black.
<Walzmyn> Also, when I burn a disk with K3b the trumpet fanfare is only one note. Anybody else having this issue?
<draik> Anyone else get and resolve that issue?
<Walzmyn> draik did you have desktop effects turned on?
<draik> Walzmyn: I don't know. I don't have anything to go on. The only thing which launched was yakuake, it seems.
<anoneemouse> nope... still displays the wrong character
<anoneemouse> >>>
<draik> I have no desktop to see any options
<anoneemouse> kate shows the right character <>
<Walzmyn> draik: i meant before the upgrade. I don't know what yakuake is. It sounds like you've got the special effects turned on, but you are using the nv driver - no 3d
<Walzmyn> draik: i had that problem upgrading to 9.10
<draik> Walzmyn: Yes, I did before the upgrade.
<skierpage> Might the kubuntu-firefox-installer package integrate Firefox nightly better with Kubuntu?  As I said, just a frickin' .desktop file would go a long way...
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> Hi friends
<draik> Walzmyn: Going to reboot this desktop. BRB
<Walzmyn> draik: I would be my guess you either need to get desktop effects turned off or upgrade you propritary drive, good luck with either one
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> Is there a way to disable app launch effects ?
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> Alt + F1 - very slow here
<anoneemouse> yes there is Greylica_Ivan_Pa
<anoneemouse> system settings
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> Hi, how ?
<anoneemouse> descktop
<anoneemouse> launch feedback
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> doing
<anoneemouse> i've disabled my bouncing icons and opted for the taskbar notification only... which is just a small spinning animation
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> :) Thanks anoneemouse
<draik> Walzmyn: Rebooting did the trick. Weird. Is there a way to remove the Ubuntu splash screen for that of the Kubuntu splash screen?
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> I've found
<anoneemouse> np :)
<Greylica_Ivan_Pa> adapting myself to the new
<ForgeAus> theres a u-splash   (I think thats one of the bootup gfx screens
<ForgeAus> whatever package thats in is the one you want
<draik> How do I change the startup splash screen. Right now, it has the Ubuntu screen with the 4 dots. I want the Kubuntu screen.
<blackgraz> love the new kubuntu and the netbook remix
<blackgraz> took alil getting used to
<ForgeAus> really?
<anoneemouse> >>
<Walzmyn> draik: hey, was eating. I have that same question. Ubuntu one is ugly
<anoneemouse> my spash screen looks hideous. I'm using NVidia drivers
<draik>  I have the Kubuntu splash screen on my laptop and netbook, but my desktop has the Ubuntu splash screen with it's purpleness
<Roger_Dogood> Yes, on initial install my nice blue kubuntu splash screen looked amazing but after I installed the Nvidia drivers it's terrible. All garbled and low resolution.
<draik> Gone through every section of the System Settings and found nothing.
<anoneemouse> yup Roger_Dogood, it's because the NVidia driovers don't support the splash screen for some reason
<Roger_Dogood> :(
<anoneemouse> i also had high resolution text mode, which was cool while it lasted
<anoneemouse> but my upgrade had bad consequences, all the problems that i had in 9.04 are back
<Roger_Dogood> anoneemouse: I did a clean install, I have all the problems of somone just starting in KDE desktop for the first time. Just trying to feel my way around. I hope to stumble onto a fix for the splash screen though.
<draik> FOUND IT \o/
<anoneemouse> Roger_Dogood: it has something to do with the drivers... the only fix is to use another driver but then you wont have 3d acceleration
<draik> System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen
<draik> If not installed, click on Install New Themes
<draik> Install the Kubuntu theme
<draik> NOTE: There is a Kubuntu with Ubuntu colors.. NOT what you want.
<Roger_Dogood> draik: isn't that the after login splash screen? I think Anoneemouse and I are talking about the blue kubuntu boot splash screen.
<draik> Close the install and click on Apply
<wardred> ?  Is it not well integrated?
<anoneemouse> yeah we're talking about the boot screen draik
<wardred> The KDE with Ubuntu colors.
<draik> Ah, drat.
<Roger_Dogood> Yeah, the login splash screen looks great and fades into the desktop beautifully.
<anoneemouse> Roger_Dogood: kubuntu uses plymouth now, which needs KMS support, which the proprietary NVidia drivers don't have. <- dont ask me what ll that means, just googled it
<Roger_Dogood> I guess we have to hope nVidia will support it soon, I can deal with a garbled boot screen over no 3d acceleration.
<draik> anoneemouse: Yeah, that's another one that I want to get cleared up, too.
<anoneemouse> same here... luckily nvidia update their driver quite often. But if they don't fix it soon enough i might go whine on the nvidia linux forum
<blackgraz> so that wasent just me having issues
<blackgraz> and i tried to do dual displays
<blackgraz> the sencond one was like lagging i couldnt drag any windows to it
<draik> Logged out and back in. So far, I've got the login as I want it. Now, to the boot screen
<draik> Has anyone tried this yet?     // die($upquery . print_r($_POST));
<draik> Whoops
<draik> Has anyone tried this ---> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<mavallad> Does someone have the problem that the menu editor shortcuts don't work?
<anoneemouse> I found the bug on ubuntu bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/526892
<erinaceus_> morning, i was wondering where the themes files for the login dialog are located? Anyone knows?
<mavallad> I have tried multiple mappings to start dolphin but non of them seems to work
<draik> anoneemouse: What about the following package:  startupmanager - Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration
<anoneemouse> draik: as far as i know they don't use usplash anymore, thye use plymouth
<draik> anoneemouse: Oh. That might make my searching even better.
<blackgraz> anyone else use netbook remix and try to copy drag n drop like gigs of files dolphin crashes?
<anoneemouse> i might have found a fix
<anoneemouse> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<Roger_Dogood> anoneemouse: That's awesome! I'm going to restart and see how it looks.
<anoneemouse> i hope it doesn't break your system
<anoneemouse> i'm afraid to try it...
<Roger_Dogood> Meh, this is a clearn install all I've done is mess with settings. I'll be the rat for this experiment.
<Roger_Dogood> anoneemouse: well it worked.
<jrolland-MacBook> Help! I just upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid after nerfing my x-server with http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and now kde won't start!
<jrolland-MacBook> (I can provide any data you want)
<Roger_Dogood> Sorta, It looks pretty again, colors are all correct. However, the logo is off center. It's to the far left.
<anoneemouse> wow... what resolution did you use?
<Roger_Dogood> anoneemouse: my native resolution of 1680x1050
<jrolland-MacBook> (I tried to upgrade to KDe 4.2.2 on Intrepid following tbe webpage's instructions, and it nerfed my GUI)
<Roger_Dogood> It was perfectly cenetered vertically.
<anoneemouse> hmm i'm going to try it
<anoneemouse> i have that same resoultion
<anoneemouse> brb
<Roger_Dogood> Okay
<jrolland-MacBook> "startkde" produces "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server"
<jrolland-MacBook> I used envyng to install Nvidia drivers - they were not "recommeded" - not sure if that was a mistake
<jrolland-MacBook> Please, can someone hear me?
<MaxDamage> jrolland-MacBook: Probably your video card is not supported.
<MaxDamage> or too new?
<jrolland-MacBook> It worked under Intrepid
<MaxDamage> No idea, then. Are you using 10.04?
<jrolland-MacBook> It's a used computer
<jrolland-MacBook> I'm using Jaunty
<jrolland-MacBook> PDS
<jrolland-MacBook> Would you like the output from lshw?
<MaxDamage> Yeah, sure.
<jrolland-MacBook> Product: 82865G Itegrated Graphics sontroller
<jrolland-MacBook> ventor: Intel Corporation
<jrolland-MacBook> How do i reinstall my drivers?
<jrolland-MacBook> kdm *is* working
<jrolland-MacBook> just startkde fails
<jrolland-MacBook> "Controller", not "sontroller"
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: why not 10.04
<jrolland-MacBook> I was using Jaunty, and I'd like to ge this working so I can GUI up to Karmic
<jrolland-MacBook> Try again, I was using Intrepid
<anoneemouse> mine is also on the left Roger_Dogood
<anoneemouse> what bugs me is my ttys aren't working right
<jrolland-MacBook> I think the problem is following http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 nerfed my GUi, so I'll have problems with any version until I get this fixed
<UbuntuLily> how do you do a check of physical disk in kUbuntu
<Roger_Dogood> Hmm.
<jrolland-MacBook> startx gives "No devices found"; any ideas
<anoneemouse> jrolland-MacBook: sounds like an x onfiguration issue
<anoneemouse> *configuration
<jrolland-MacBook> OK, can you help me troubleshoot
<jrolland-MacBook> ?
<anoneemouse> what graphics card do you have?
<jrolland-MacBook> Product: 82865G Itegrated Graphics sontroller
<jrolland-MacBook> ventor: Intel Corporation
<jrolland-MacBook> Product: 82865G Itegrated Graphics Controller
<Roger_Dogood> Well, I'm going to take off. Thanks for the help anoneemouse!
<anoneemouse> np
<jrolland-MacBook> Yes, thanks anoneemouse
<anoneemouse> do you get this error jrolland-MacBook: "(EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found."
<jrolland-MacBook> Yes!
<anoneemouse> try the following command: xorg -config
<jrolland-MacBook> sudo?
<anoneemouse> or maybe.. sudo xorg -config
<anoneemouse> yup :)
<jrolland-MacBook> no "xorg: command not found"
<jrolland-MacBook> Actually, "sudo: xorg: command not found"
<anoneemouse> try "sudo Xorg -config"
<anoneemouse> note the capital letter
<jrolland-MacBook> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<anoneemouse> did you try Xorg - configure
<rogesman> anyone know how i can permanently remove the printer applet in sys tray?
<apparle> rogesman: I would also love that
<anoneemouse> seconded
<anoneemouse> i'm looking for it now
<rogesman> apparle: seems to be loaded as "python"
<anoneemouse> i'd also like to switch off the bluetooth applet
<rogesman> anoneemouse: I removed the bluetooth icon using kpackage
<rogesman> anoneemouse: and looks like i can do the same with printer thing...hang on
<anoneemouse> im not sure i want to remove printing and bluetooth support...
<anoneemouse> i just to disable it
<apparle> anoneemouse: I think you cna remove the file kbluetooth.desktop from somewhere.... I just don't rember
<anoneemouse> ah
<jrolland-MacBook> anoneemouse: OK, that worked; THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
<rogesman> anoneemouse: yip, removed printer applet using kpackage :-)
<setas> русские есть?
<anoneemouse> np jrolland-MacBook :)
<jrolland-MacBook> Actually, now my windows don't have lines at the top or close buttons
<jrolland-MacBook> I can't move, close, or resize windows
<jrolland-MacBook> This sucks!
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: check if you killed the plasma or kwin
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: I think a restart will fix that
<lord_stephen> hi there! I have one problem here, my kubuntu don't turn off...
<lord_stephen> someone has any idea about it?
<apparle> lord_stephen: turn off means
<apparle> it doesn't shutdown?
<jrolland-MacBook> apparle: OK, trying that
<jrolland-MacBook> apparle: Plasma and kwin may not be installed (don't ask); how do I install them?
<tim_> hello
<tim_> how do i upgrade my kubuntu
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: what....... you have kubuntu-desktop packge installed right?
<tim_> how do i upgrade my kubuntu
<jrolland-MacBook> It's screwy; I tried upgrading KDE in Intrepid, it  removed a bunch of packages, failed and didn't install new packages, so now I need to install them myself
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: that should fix stuff
<lord_stephen> no! doesn't matter if i turn off or restart
<lord_stephen> it stops in the plymouth screen
<jrolland-MacBook> aparle: Sorry, "0 upgraded", etc.
<lord_stephen> my system is kubuntu 10.04 final
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: installl kubuntu-desktop "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jrolland-MacBook> apparle: OK, cool, working
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: working as in?
<jrolland-MacBook> Yes, it's installing tons of stuff; THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<jrolland-MacBook> I'll let you know when it's done installing if it worked
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: after that's done... I recommend... "sudo dpkg --configure -a" that would reconfigure all the packges
<jrolland-MacBook> YES, IT WORKED!
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: and another thing.... if you don't care about your settings... delete ~/.kde
<jrolland-MacBook> apparle: OK, will configure -a
<jrolland-MacBook> OK, THANKS AGAIN SO MUCH!
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: I recommend renaming ~/.kde because it does happen that software change and with them settings change.... renaming would give you a backup
<apparle> jrolland-MacBook: you should have said earlier.. it was an upgrade problem
<jrolland-MacBook> Available help from people like you is what gives (K)Ubuntu a good name
<apparle> jrolland-ubuntu: so finally you have everything done?
<Reallycool> I installed kubuntu and my usplash disappeared, is there any way to restore the default ubuntu usplash?
<shorter> anyone having audio noise issues after recent karmic update?
<jaem> hello.  I have a friend who I installed Kubuntu 9.10 for some months ago, and I enabled the (stable) kubuntu backports PPA for a more recent KDE SC
<jaem> Is that going to be an issue if he wants to do an upgrade to Lucid
<jaem> ?
<apparle> jaem: I think he should disable themm... but I can't say.. I don't know
#kubuntu 2011-04-25
<hyndra> any one alive
<hyndra> hi
<hyndra> have a prob
<hyndra> any help
<hyndra> i cant  install vmware or virtual box or qemu
<hyndra> why __????
<hyndra> i have kubunto
<institute> people dont seem to do talking here :P
<institute> it seems
<hyndra> why not
<hyndra> whre they talk
<hyndra> they are 225
<institute> not sure ive just been sitting in here for a day and very little people talking guess no one watchs the chat window
<hyndra> ok
<hyndra> thanks
<hyndra> maybe  ububtu  channel
<hyndra> but i dont know how to open that channel
<hyndra> first time here
<buff27> what is the cpu requirements for kubuntu?
<buff27> to run reasonable smooth
<claydoh> buff27: I can't remember the real minimums, but I do run kubuntu on a 7 year old 2 ghz p4 laptop with 1gb ram and 8mb video
<claydoh> its fine most of the time , that is as low as I would recommend
<buff27> ok thanks
<buff27> was wondering how my netbook would go
<buff27> atom N270 (1.6Ghz) 1.5Gb ram
<claydoh> should be just fine, the gpu is often the problem point more than cpu/ram
<valorie> has anybody successfully run ubuntuone on Kubuntu?
<valorie> it ran in Lucid, but now I don't even get it to start
<valorie> now on Mav
<valorie> read the doc files, and they talk only about Gnome
<cosmo18> is there a way to make kate use spaces instead of tab when you hit the tab key?
<Daskreech> cosmo18: yes
<Daskreech> I think :)
<cosmo18> I have looked through the options but maybe I am just missing it
<cosmo18> it would make it a lot easier for editing yaml files
<tsimpson> cosmo18: Settings -> Editing -> Insert spaces instead of tabulators
<cosmo18> tsimpson: thank you
<ahmedhelal> hello, i tried to install kde using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on 10.10 ubuntu, however after restart i ended up with konsole opened with no borders (no decorators) and kde didnt load, however typing startkde magically opens kde and everything loads normally.. any idea ?
<cosmo18> well this makes at least 4 weeks without windoze and I have to say I'm not missing it so far
<napo> hi
<napo> alguien despierto?
<napo> hola?
<napo> somebody in there?
<valorie> !ask | napo
<ubottu> napo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<napo> ah ok, hoy instale kubuntu, tengo problemas con mi tarjeta via s3 unichrome alguien puede ayudarme? solo quiero saber si estoy en el sitio correcto o si formulo mi pregunta en ingles o alguien puede ayudarme en español
<n> Hey everyone
<Guest97711> just a quick question: i have a folder with tons of subfolders with subfolders that have images in them. i know none of the images have the same filename. I'd like to move just the images from all the subfolders into a single folder named wallpapers
<Guest97711> i came across something like
<Guest97711> find * -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec cp {} ~ \;
<Guest97711> but it just tells me exec is missing an argument
<wallpaper-novice> any easy way to do that?
<wallpaper-novice> i think i'd need to change maxdepth to at least 10 too to make sure it gets the files from the sub subfolders
<Daskreech> !es |    napo
<ubottu> napo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> wallpaper-novice: That looks like it should work
<Daskreech> You are copying from whereever to your home directory
<wallpaper-novice> Thanks
<Bodat> hi all
<Bodat> can anyone provide assistance setting up a SD card reader and webcam on aspire one netbook?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/29377/
<paolinux> hi
<goofed37> i installed kubuntu twice and tried to erase one of the kubuntus off so i could have all of the hard drive back. now i get grub rescue. how do i rescue grub so i can back on my computer?
<alex____> hello everybody
<goofed37> also, how do i get all of the hard drive back?
<alex____> Is any russians here?
<alex____> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<goofed37> does anybody know what the grub rescue screen is, and how to get grub to recognize the right partition?
<o___oll> Yay, everything worked (was the one with issues merging my wallpaper folders via bash)
<o___oll> 55GB of wallpapers all in one place, heh. I'm not sure what slideshow would do if i tried to assign the folder, but i doubt it'd handle it well =P
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys
<vyrgozunqk> i'm using kubuntu 11.04, but i cannot set cpu freq within powerdevil, because there's no more solid-powermanagement,
<vyrgozunqk> any ideas how to set custom cpu-freq profiles
<vyrgozunqk> i'm searching a lot in google, but i cannot find anything..
<bati> g
<amigrave> why does the ubuntu font renders so bad under kubuntu natty (particulary bold) ? Is there any antialiasing settings tweak I could use ?
<c2tarun> gimp not starting on kubuntu natty. anyone using gimp here?
<c2tarun> gimp just started with sudo gimp :/ why so?
<topyli> yes gimp refused to start/crashed for me too when i thought i'd have a look
<topyli> i don't really use it though, so i simply removed it
<c2tarun> topyli: is this bug?
<mfraz74> have you tried asking in kubuntu-devel or ubuntu+1?
<topyli> c2tarun: i would certainly call it one :)
<mfraz74> what version of gimp are you using?
<Kaleidoscope> Tryin to install flash, I DLed the flash file, Where do I put it?
<Kaleidoscope> it's libflashplayer.so
<Kaleidoscope> Nvm, Figured it out, Thanks though
<v3nd3tta``> guys i need your help: i installed a year ago Kubuntu 10.04, now i wanted to upgrade to 10.10 but it says i got Ubuntu 10.04.2 installed, and i did dist-upgrade and it still says this
<Riddell> v3nd3tta``: 10.04.2 is just 10.04 plus updates
<v3nd3tta``> but i wanted 10.10 :O and Kubuntu, not Ubuntu :O
<v3nd3tta``> and Riddell i know that there's a "PatchDay" which applies .1 and .2
<Riddell> v3nd3tta``: you haven't explained what you are doing or reading the distro version from but the upgrade instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<v3nd3tta``> Riddell: it wants to install Ubuntu 10.10
<Riddell> v3nd3tta``: I don't know what you are referring to
<v3nd3tta``> whatever, i'll wait for 11.04 and check it out when i'm @home
<dmatti> v3nd3tta``: dist-upgrade does not upgrade you to newer version of distro
<v3nd3tta``> okay...
<dave_> bonjour
<BATi> v3nd3tta``: until official release, you can use "do-release-upgrade -d" which should get you Natty Beta 2...
<_BS_-NOT> @v3nd3tta: What makes you want to move from an LTS release? Also, note that Ubuntu is Kubuntu and vice versa, sort of. Largely, the difference is only the window manager. For example, on Kubuntu, lsb_release -a shows Ubuntu. Some would say the only difference is whether you have kde desktop, or gnome desktop, installed.
<erni> ciao
<bazhang> !it | erni
<ubottu> erni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jarle> Tweetdeck fails to open URLs in firefox when running kubuntu 10.10 64bit, anybody solved this? I'm sure I had this working fine before...)
<genii-around> !info tweetdeck
<ubottu> Package tweetdeck does not exist in maverick
<genii-around> Hm
<jarle> genii-around: it's and adobe air application
<segovia> Hi people
<segovia> im new user of kubuntu
<genii-around> segovia: Welcome. If you have a specific question about your kubuntu, to just ask the channel, if someone knows an answer they will reply.
<ahmedhelal> hello, on ubuntu's start up i get "configuration file "/tmp/0430921500/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" not writable. please contact your system administrator." any idea ?
<BluesKaj> ahmedhelal, dunno for sure but perhaps sudo update-rc.d may help, altho it is a tmp=temporary
<ahmedhelal> BluesKaj: i just discovered that folder 0403.. doesnt even exist in tmp, would that hint you by any way ?
<BluesKaj> ahmedhelal, yeah it could be a transitional file that exist for a few swcs it takes for some kind of permission or run level to take place
<BluesKaj> secs
<ahmedhelal> BluesKaj: so what should i do ?
<BluesKaj> is it affecting your work ?
<ahmedhelal> well not really but annoying dialogue on every reboot :)
 * James147 would run an update to see if that helps
<ahmedhelal> James147: i have 437 updates pending, could possibly any of them fix it  ? :P
<James147> ahmedhelal: possibally ^^
<ahmedhelal> James147: great, now i cant update  KPackagekit crashes
<ahmedhelal> restarted it, still crashes
<James147> ahmedhelal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> ^ run that
<ahmedhelal> did so, i hope it doesnt install  a new kernel
<James147> ahmedhelal: why?
<ahmedhelal> James147: cause i have a work around for my clickpad that works with current kernel and i dun no how will it function next
<James147> ahmedhelal: what work around?
<ahmedhelal> James147: http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/touchpad-fixed.html
<James147> ^^ with that many updates I would say one is likly to be a new kernel, though it wont remove the old kernel... but I dont see that breaking the workaround unless it directly involves modifing the kernel
<James147> ahmedhelal: dont see why a new kernel would break that
<ahmedhelal> James147: i tried installing the deb last night on a 11.04
<ahmedhelal> but it failed, due to some kernel module issue , dont remember exactly
<ahmedhelal> however it worked flawlessly on 10.10
<ahmedhelal> so i thought its the kernel version
<ahmedhelal> since the fix is non official it could be written for a certain version
<James147> ahmedhelal: but that tutorial dose not mention that you require a spicific kernel version, so why would it depends on one?
<MK``> can I use KWin with a non-KDE shell, or the KDE shell with a different window manager like metacity, mutter, compiz, or xfwm?
<James147> kanibalv: yes
<James147> MK``: ^^ sorry
<DarthFrog> But why would you want to?
<James147> DarthFrog: :D
<MK``> It's linux! The whole point is to get so accustomed to the choices you start making reckless ones :P
<James147> DarthFrog: I can see why people want the first open (run kwin else where) :) I have run kwin over ssh on my uni lab comps before just so I dont ahve to use metacity
<DarthFrog> I wouldn't term it reckless, as such.  Pointless is a better description.
<ahmedhelal> James147:  you are right, may be it will work, or at least i hope so, thanks for the help anyway
<James147> ahmedhelal: either way, installing anew kernel on ubuntu dosnt remove the old kernels so you can always boot form an old one
<DarthFrog> James147: You ran kwin remotely to display locally?
<James147> DarthFrog: yeah :D worked suprising less... espically over a wireless :p
<ahmedhelal> James147: yeah :)
<James147> well ^^
<DarthFrog> James147:  :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: what was worring is its nicer to work with(despite the minor lag) then useing metacity
<MK``> So all the window managers follow the same guidelines and should work with most shells?
<DarthFrog> MK``: They might have a boatload of dependencies when you install them though.
<James147> MK``: yes, though some work better with some things then other... for example, kde is built to work with kwin
<James147> ^^ and that
<MK``> ok I was just curiois
<DarthFrog> MK``: You might want to check out E.   It's a dark horse candidate. :-)
<DarthFrog> !enlightenment | MK``
<ubottu> MK``: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<MK``> I've been meaning to try E
<MK``> is e17 the package for that?
 * BluesKaj ponders wayland display server ..ppl keep calling a new X server , which is not ..it's mean't to replace X ..just wonder how long it will take the nvidia's and ati's to create driver s for it
<James147> BluesKaj: far too long...
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos
<Peace-> hi BluesKaj James147
<James147> Heya Peace-
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Presumably, Xorg will still be available once Wayland is the default graphics system.
<MK``> should I use KWin instead of Metacity even with gnome? :D
<DarthFrog> MK``: If you have KDE why would you want to run GNOME?
<MK``> I haven't decided which one to use yet :(
<DarthFrog> We'll be glad to help you.  Run KDE.  :-)
<DarthFrog> MK``: Besides, I would think that you'd want to run Unity or GNOME Shell instead.
<MK``> I am using gnome shell right now, should I replace metacity with kwin to get used to that first?
<James147> MK``: its really up to you, kwin is allot more functional then metacity... i would either use kwin or compiz on gnome
<MK``> This is a laptop, for the record heh
<DarthFrog> MK``: Have you tried XfCE?
<DarthFrog> It's better for laptops, less resource intensive.
<MK``> I have yeah, xfwm is pretty nice, haven't used the workspace too much yet
<James147> DarthFrog: depends... if your laptop can run kde then why is Xfce better? surly the better functionaly in kde better too have
<DarthFrog> James147: I agree wholeheartedly.  But laptops generally tend to be less beefy than desktop machines.
<DarthFrog> Not true of higher end laptops, of course.
<James147> DarthFrog: most are good enough to use it ^^ I am running it on a netbook with 2 gig ram (though it will run fine with 1 gig) and a 1.6ghz processor
<James147> which is less powerful then most newer laptops
<MK``> This laptop is highend except for the videocard, which I assume is the relevant piece of hardware
<MK``> it has integrated graphics
<DarthFrog> Perhaps saying "notebooks" instead, then, is more meanginful.
<MK``> 4 GB ram, over 2 GHz processor
<DarthFrog> Or netbooks, which are very popular today.
<James147> DarthFrog: notebook? they tend to be more powerful then netbooks
<DarthFrog> MK``: That shoud run anything you want. :-)
<James147> and again i take you back to my first argument, mine runs it fine and newer netbooks are just more powerfull
<James147> DarthFrog: Xfce is better on oldercomputers though, or if you want speed over everything else :)
<DarthFrog> True.  And it also depends upon what you want to do with the machine.  If your apps are resource intensive, you'l probably want a lighter weigh OS.
<James147> DarthFrog: if your buying a netbook then your applications wont be that intense...
<DarthFrog> James147: And if I wanted top speed, well, I'd go back to fvwm or even twm. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: well, umm, unless your a fool that is (points at him self)
<DarthFrog> :-)  FVWM had its charms.
<DarthFrog> About the only good thing to say about twm is that it worked. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: however, one thing people tend ot overlook is the speed at which you work on the different envrioments
<James147> DarthFrog: kde might run midly slower, but i spend farless time getting to where i was on it
<DarthFrog> James147:  You are also not a novice user.
<James147> DarthFrog: thats just another point, the simpler window manager are also less friendly and intuative ^^
<MK``> :o Kwin supports tabbed windows? I may use it just for that
<DarthFrog> Oh, I'm not recommending either fvwm or twm to a newbie.  Not on your nelly!
<James147> MK``: "supports" but I have never found ti terribly stable
<MK``> ah
<DarthFrog> MK``: So does the GNOME 2 window manager.
<cruz> hola
<cruz> list
<cruz> alguien habla español?
<cruz> hola bati
<James147> !es | cruz
<ubottu> cruz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cruz> trank you
<cruz> #ubuntu-es
<cruz> holaa
<michal_> siemka jest ktos z polski
<michal_> mam problemy z wine
<Tm_T> !pl | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<michal_> aha tylko na stronach ubuntu to z pomocą  rużnie
<ryrych> good evening bunnies :D
<ryrych> one short question: is it safe to remove kmix? I use Veromix. Sometimes kmix eats up my cpu.
<James147> ryrych: dont see why not
<James147> ryrych: assuming nothing depends on it ^^ though i dot know what would
<ryrych> James147: cool, thanks :)
<ryrych> one more quesion: I am using global menu. Recently I compilled newest version because it uses glow/halo effect behind text. But it doesn’t work – menu is not detached from windows and global menu shows only File entry
<Peace-> ryrych: keep kmix just doesn't run it
<Peace-> ryrych: anyway... try to do that on konsole
<Peace-> if more packages must be removed system will write it
<Peace-> so you can cancel
<ryrych> Peace: yep, just looked at dependencies: too many :)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i use veromix too
<Peace-> ryrych: global menu?
<Peace-> ryrych: did you mean X bar?
<ryrych> Peace: this menu that is placed on a panel
<ryrych> Peace: like in Ubuntu
<Peace-> ryrych: so you use X bar
<Peace-> ryrych: add a panel
<Peace-> add widget
<Peace-> xbar
<ryrych> Peace: its name is window menu bar
<Peace-> mm
<James147> ryrych: wheres the source?
<James147> ^^ where did you get ^^
<ryrych> James147: one moment :)
<Peace-> ryrych: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/25/plasma-desktopvE1609.jpg
<ryrych> James147, Peace: http://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/
<ryrych> Peace: as an aside I must ask :D why do you use wstaw.org? :) I see that many KDE people use it. Its Polish service: does it have English translation? :)
<jollywollup> I would like to be able to right-click a file and have an option to delete that file. Currently, I can only move it to the trash.  Anyone know how to accomplish this in 11.04?
<ryrych> jollywollup: use Shift+Del
<jollywollup> ryrych: that's probably more handy, thanks
<Peace-> ryrych: you coudl use xbar
<Peace-> ryrych: i guess it's the same
<ryrych> jollywollup: I think it is a cross-system solution: the same in Windows, don’t know if Mac uses it
<James147> ryrych: it does the smae thing ehre
<ryrych> James147: the same that is you have compileld it?
<ryrych> *compilled
<James147> yea
<James147> and it only lists close in file
<ryrych> James147: basically it was for Natty but… no error during compillation
 * James147 ntoes hes running on arch :)
<James147> ^^ but yeah, no errors during compileing
<ryrych> James147: Kubuntu FTW :D
<ryrych> James147: I wrote to the author (last Friday?) but he hasn’t replied yet
<katsrc> how do you generally update a widget?
<katsrc> remove the old one and install the new one?
<James147> katsrc: if you installed it manually then yes
<James147> possibally just reinstall it
<katsrc> James147: thanks
<Bauldrick> i only had 64bit Kubuntu disc, so instyalled it on 32bit Desktop - will that run OK or will there be problems??
<James147> Bauldrick: um, the 64bit cd wont run on a 32bit system, if you managed to run and install it then you have a 64bit system
<katsrc> how do you get a plasma widget into the System Tray icon area in the panel?
<James147> katsrc: not all widget are designed for go there but the ones taht are you can via: right click the systray (not one of the icons in it) > System tray settings > ...
<katsrc> James147: so the plasmoid has to be designed for System Tray?
<James147> yes
<James147> katsrc: what widget are you wanting there?
<katsrc> James147: Google Tasks
<James147> katsrc: you might want to ask the author for that feature
<katsrc> James147: thanks a lot, i was just going to write him a message
<PauseBazinga> what's the name of the dev channel again?  something like "ubuntu+"?
<LMB_> sup
<James147> PauseBazinga: #kubuntu-devel
<PauseBazinga> rog, thx
<sorush20> I'm burning an audio cd in k3b but the track info artist and song name are not being written to the cd? Why is that? Can anyone helP ?
<momo64600> hello
<Guest16200> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sergio__> ciao
#kubuntu 2011-04-26
<Walzmyn> How would one go about getting a package's dependencies changed?
<realjoe> help! My dorm switched to 802.1x authentification and knetworkmanager seems to be broken since ages, what can I do? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209673
<ubottu> KDE bug 209673 in Wireless "knetworkmanager applet (NOT THE PLASMOID) can't connect to WPA PEAP when validating by CA certificate" [Normal,Assigned]
<dorkface> Hi all.  Does anyone know of a program or configuration that can change the color of the task panel entries based on what virtual desktop they are on?
<Walzmyn> So... I used to be able to send Quassel to the tray, now it's bundled in this message center and I can't do that. what gives?
<EricBlade-mobile> good evening peeps.  i just installed kubuntu 11 on my netbook, as it's prior installation was dead, and i hada kubuntu usb stick lying around .. and .. this interface is .. nightmarish.  is there any way to relatively quickly return to a more "traditional" interface?
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: system settings > workspace behaviour > workspace > workspace type
<EricBlade-mobile> James147: oh good god that is about a million times better, if i can work out a way to significantly decrease the size of all the icons and stuff in that task bar .. thank you SO much
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: right clcik the panel > panel settings > drag "height" (assuming widgets are unlocked)
<EricBlade-mobile> that "netbook" interface might be alright on a touch screen tablet, but it's super bad otherwise
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: its not :)  you just have to use it differently
<EricBlade-mobile> auto maximizing everything is just a bad bad plan though :)
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: why? when screen space is limited then why would you want windows unmaximised?
<EricBlade-mobile> even dialog boxes? notification popups? file transfer windows?
<James147> dialogboxes dont really matter most the time, and transfer window and notification are not on mine
<EricBlade-mobile> and a lot of stuff  on the stock apps that i triedd would end up off screen, until i unmaximized them
<EricBlade-mobile> and resized
<James147> really? dosnt happen here...
<James147> you on natty?
<EricBlade-mobile> is that 11?
<James147> 11.04
<EricBlade-mobile> yea
<EricBlade-mobile> crap
<EricBlade-mobile> i hit resize, and it only goes at default size or 0, and 0 crashes it
<EricBlade-mobile> ah there it is after it restarted it started moving smooth
<EricBlade-mobile> ok well im in much better shape now thank you so much, again
<EricBlade-mobile> now time to do the 500mb update :)
<EricBlade-mobile> hopefully i can remove everything having to do with printers and save 900mb of space like i did on my last distro
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: is saving 900mb worth the effort? how big is you hd?
<EricBlade-mobile> 4gig
<James147> :) then probally
<EricBlade-mobile> i haven'[t used a printer more than twice in the last decade
<EricBlade-mobile> maybe i can figure out how to mount /usr on my sdcard, but it didn't seem like an easy task on the last setup i had, since the usb drive wouldn't mount until after /usr was loaded
<EricBlade-mobile> er, not /usr, i mean /home
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: if you add an entry to /etc/fstab then it should be mounted before the system boots
<EricBlade-mobile> i'll look into it again, i seem to recall there was some problem with dynamic naming of something or other, it's been a year or two since i looked into that
<James147> EricBlade-mobile: I would use UUID to refence it, then there is no problem with that
<EricBlade-mobile> i was quite happy with my eeebuntu install, but one day it just stopped networking and the only indication of the problem was "Failed" when trying to insmod the atheros drivers
<EricBlade-mobile> kubuntu booted right up and started networking so now it's on here :)
<EricBlade-mobile> this is a really nice tiny irc client, this quassel.  if i could get rid of the timestamps that'd be awesome
<James147> I think you can
<EricBlade-mobile> and the default fonts here are -definitely- superior to what i had before
<Sparks37> in order to get online at the universtity, the tech had to change some rekonq settings, and then he pressed make changes permanent, before i could tell him to just do it for the session. how do i undo the "invalid certificate" redirect changes he made?
<guest09876> I cant sync my iphone but i can mount it and pull pic off it
<EricBlade-mobile> hmm.. the sound volume on here is bad .. with the mixer set to all max .. any suggestions? my old instal was much louder
<Keshl> Can I ask about Wubi here, or is that better for #ubuntu? I figured since I'm trying to install Kubuntu that I should ask here..
<gigasoft> ssh="/etc/mercurial/hgrc.d/" - ssh -i "/home/emir/Private/EmirRepositorijum/emir_private_key_putty.ppk"
<liekzomg> anyone know how to get default capture device preferences to save? i can reorder them and click apply but if i leave and come back they haven't actually changed
<liekzomg> ah nm, it's only a bug in beta 2, will wait for release
<JuJuBee> I have a server currently connected to my lan and isp. It is my gateway, dhcp server, firewall, etc... I need to connect to another network. Added card and when I set the card to dhcp, it gets same IP as my internal NIC.  Can someone assist me with configuring it?
<mycle> Hi, i have installed kubuntu some days ago and now i've got a problem. I'm using two screens, which have different resolutions, but every time I reboot, the resolutions get reseted. Any advice?
<bazhang> !find randr
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-randr0, libxcb-randr0-dbg, libxcb-randr0-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, x11proto-randr-dev, arandr, gnome-randr-applet, grandr (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=randr&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (maverick), package size 43 kB, installed size 280 kB
<mycle> ok thx i'll try the packages
<mycle> i've saved the layout, and it'll get loaded automatically when i reboot or do i have to change something first?
<mila> Hi everyone.... I Wanted to ask you one question , it it isnt a problem... I cant find Turn off button in my Kubuntu? Any tips?
<darkrex1986> Hey somebody there for answering me a little question?
<mila> Hi everyone.... I Wanted to ask you one question , it it isnt a problem... I cant find Turn off button in my Kubuntu? Any tips?
<darkrex1986> @mila normaly its in your kmenu
<darkrex1986> @mila try Kmenu => leave => shutdown
<mila> @darkrex1986 I have only logoff hibrenate and switch user
<mycle> ok I rebooted but it still came up as a clone of the first screen with reseted resolutions
<darkrex1986> @mila witch version are you currently runnig ? 10.10?
<mycle> yes
<mila> @darex1986 Yes Maverik... I had Gnome then i installed the KDE
<Feldegast> mila do you have the kmenu? it is in there... there is also a button for lock/power you can add
<darkrex1986> @mila i think thats the problem, do you want to use kde permanetly ? or is it just for playing around with it ? because if you want to use kde productive i would prefer to install kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<mila> I have menu for kubuntu... but how to see if it is kmenu?
<mila> I have leave with hibrnate, sleep logoff swithch and thats all
<mila> Is there any terminal Command that i can use to turn off comp to make it like script or something?
<darkrex1986> @mila sure sudo halt
<darkrex1986> @mila or sudo reboot for reboot
<mila> ok thanks i appriciated
<darkrex1986> np
<darkrex1986> did somebody know if today is patch day or something like? Cause my KPackageKit told me to upgrade 168 Files, including kde-base and so on
<hyndra> i downloaded vmware from oracle and install it but it doesnt work...
<hyndra> like qemu and virtualbox
<hyndra> any sugestion
<DarthFrog> Oracle doesn't do VMWare, it does VirtualBox.
<DarthFrog> And virtualbox-ose is in the repos.
<hyndra> il check
<hyndra> yes
<hyndra> none of the virtual machines work  .  tahts   wierd
<hyndra> it rusns but when i create a virtual machine it stays ... and stays .....
<hyndra> a lot ...   it creates  i run and it stays  black
<hyndra> on vmware
<hyndra> the others dont even create the vdisk
<hyndra> what could be .. im new on this
<DarthFrog> No idea, sorry. I'd try purging the VMWare install and re-installing it.
<hyndra> ok thanks
<DarthFrog> How much RAM do you have in your machine and how much are you alloting to the virtual machine?  Are you driving your system into swapping/thrashing?
<vikas_> hello
<silentgh0st> hi
<mycle> Hi, does anyone has an advice where i can find a good how-to for setting up en xorg.conf file, cause i'm using a grphiccard and an on-board chip
<James147> mycle: what graphics card?
<James147> mycle: ^^ most no longer need an xorg.conf file and it is becomming deprcated
<mycle> one is an readon 5670 and the onboard chip is a nvidia, but i look it up in a second
<James147> lspci | grep VGA   should tell you which chipset
<mycle> 1024 MB ATI Radeon HD 5670
<mycle> ok thx
<James147> but if its nvidia then use the nvidia tools to configure it, dont create an xorg.conf manually :p "sudo nvidia-xconfig" will create an xorg.conf file and "kdesudo nvidia-settings" will let you configure it
<James147> ^^ though that wont work for ati
<mycle> nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]
<James147> ati has similar tools but I do not know them
<James147> ^^ that is assuming you want to use the proprity drivers, the open ones dont need an xorg.conf
<mycle> ok cool, and yes the other problem is i have connected on screen to the nvidia chip and two screens to the ati card, but every time i reboot the resolution of the two ati screen is set back to 1024x768 and the are clones of each other instead of extends like i configured in the session befor
<mycle> ah ok
<mycle> nvidia-xconfig isnt installed yet
<mycle> in which package do i find it?
<James147> mycle: it is installed with the nvidia drivers
<James147> mycle: though i dont know how the tools with work with each other... i have never seen someone use two different graphics cards before :p
<James147> (at least from different manufactures)
<mycle> ok but till now the screen connected to the nvidia chip isn't used so i guess the drivers hadn't been installed by default, only the drivers for the ati card
<mycle> xD yes, maybe it's a bit strange
<James147> mycle: the other possibaility (which i find more likly) is that you cannot use tow different cards at once .... I have never seen it done or know if it possible tjhough
<James147> and the open driver should be installed
<mycle> on windows it worked out pretty well, and when windows can do it im sure there is a solution on linux too
<mr-rich> is anyone else having dbus-daemon eat up a shitload of CPU cycles?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<surunveri> hi is there anyway to open Word documents on kubuntu?
<James147> surunveri: openoffice
<BluesKaj> surunveri, install open office or libre office
<James147> BluesKaj: do you need to install it?
<BluesKaj> surunveri, look in the kmenu /apps/ office ...it might be there
<BluesKaj> James147, hmm, now I'm not sure if it's installed by default , memory fails me
<James147> BluesKaj: I think openoffice is before natty, and lier on natty, though i am unsure about natty :p
<James147> liber
<James147> ^^
<BluesKaj> OO is Libre on natty , James147
<James147> BluesKaj: thats what I thought... and I presume it would be isntalled by default
<BluesKaj> and you're correct , OO is installed by default on 10.10
<surunveri> hmm so how do i install OO?
<BluesKaj> I seldom use OO ...had enuff of office suites when i was still working...in my real work I always found them totally unecessaryand a pita tho I had to use them for lab reports etc I still hated them
<James147> BluesKaj: i use latex when i need to do reports :)
<BluesKaj> surunveri, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install openoffice
<James147> surunveri: it should be install already if your on 10.10 or eairler
<surunveri> hmm that doesnt owrk
<James147> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<surunveri> it ujst says no such package
<James147> surunveri: check your menu, it should already be installed (under application > office .... there should be one called "word processor" or similar)
<surunveri> there's a menu called office
<surunveri> but there isnt a word processor.. unless you mean okular?
<James147> no... hmm
<James147> surunveri: what version of kubuntu?
<surunveri> i dont remember
<surunveri> :D
<James147> then try "openoffice.org"
<surunveri> i installed it 1 year ago
<surunveri> which i hope i hadnt done though :D
<surunveri> but it's too late now
<James147> ^^ install that is, try installing openoffice.org
<surunveri> yeah that works
<surunveri> =)
<BluesKaj> !info nomodeset
<ubottu> Package nomodeset does not exist in maverick
 * BluesKaj realizes that nomodeset isn't a package but I thought there might be a factoid about using it
<James147> BluesKaj: then dont use info ^^ from what i can see that only looks up info about packages
<BluesKaj> James147, well the !nomodeset doesn't give any info either :)
<James147> then i guess there isnt any info :(
<BluesKaj> I wish there were factoids with small tutorials
<BluesKaj> do this do that in case of....
<Pici> BluesKaj: feel free to submit them, or write a wiki page and submit that to the bot.
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah , there are some on the google-linux searches , but I'm sure there's a required evaluation etc
<liekzomg> can anyone help me get multiple xservers running on startup? i think i want the Xservers file but can't find anything with that name
<BluesKaj> liekzomg, do you mean multiple screens ?
<DarthFrog> Or multiple users?
<liekzomg> BluesKaj: No, multiple users, like alt+f8 for 2nd kdm
<James147> liekzomg: why not use "switch user"?
<DarthFrog> liekzomg: Try the "Leave" menu item.  It has a "Switch User" option to do what you want.
<liekzomg> sorry guys but I really do want multiple xservers, not just the ability to change users
<James147> liekzomg: switch users starts a new x session ^^
<liekzomg> James147: cool, anyway I can get it on startup without having to login?
<James147> liekzomg: not sure
 * DarthFrog just found out that right-clicking on the desktop and selecting "Leave" boots him out of KDE and doesn't bring up the Leave menu. :-)
<liekzomg> James147: TY anyway man, it's a starting point :)
<James147> DarthFrog: i think you can toggle that
<James147> (like just about everything in kde :D )
<DarthFrog> James147:  I probably toggled it to that behaviour and forgot I had done so.  That's exactly the kind of thing I'd do. :-)
<mr-rich> When ever I use my mouse wheel on the desktop, it switches virtual desktops ... where do I turn this off?
<mr-rich> It's really annoying ...
<woife> mr-rich: right-click on desktop
<woife> desktop settings
<woife> mouse actions
<woife> delete/change vertical scroll
<DarthFrog> It might be called Folder View Settings instead of Desktop Settings.
<woife> oh, i forgot to ask what desktop environment you use. my commands would be for kde. sorry for that.
<DarthFrog> woife: So am I.
<James147> woife: given this is the kubuntu channel it generally safe to assume they are using kde :)
<woife> :)
<mr-rich> woife: That worked ... ty ... and being that this is #kubuntu, I'm using KDE ...
<Quiquedsti> hola a todos
<Quiquedsti> alguien me podría ayudar con los parámetros de inicio VGA=xxx, ya que mi monitor no puede mostrar mas de 800x600
<maco> !es | Quiquedsti
<ubottu> Quiquedsti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Quiquedsti> OK. Somebody can help me please. I need help with boot parameter VGA=xxx. my monitor don't show more than 800x600
<guest09876> My old ipod died on me now im trying to use my iphone for my music with linux I can get the phone to mount through usd (I dont have my bluetooth on me now) I can pull photos off it but when i open a application to sync my iphone with like rhythmbox it finds it then closes down real fast
<mila> Hey all :)) Can any1 tell me  where can i find list of compatible games for Linux for exapmle like GTA, or similar  hight budget games,?
<mila> Any1?
<James147> GTA isnt a linux compatable game ^^
<James147> mila: it can be run through wine, so if your looking for similar games then i suggest wines appdb
<James147> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Chris_H> Hi, what is the command to open google chrome with a specific page?
<Chris_H> Any idea?
<James147> Chris_H: "chromium page"
<James147> ie chromium www.google.com
<guest09876> http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95314
<guest09876> at chris
<Chris_H> James147: ok, thanks
<guest09876> uh command?
<guest09876> uh ignore me
<James147> Chris_H: run "chromium --help" for more info
<Linkmaster> Anyone happen to know the best way to get around a bittorrent block that a school server places? =P
<James147> tor ^^
<Linkmaster> I tried that D:
<James147> Linkmaster: though they can still tell its bittorrent traffic if they look jhard enough
<Linkmaster> The only thing that works is ultrasurf, but I can't configure any torrenting to work with it
<Chris_H> James147: Thanks. And how do I play a sound? I have the sound file, but I do not know the command
<Chris_H> I am configuring a plasmoid
<James147> Chris_H: "aplay --help"
<James147> which plasmoid?
<Chris_H> lol the timer app. I am doing a online project and I am trying to time it and I would like to play a sound when it times out.
<Chris_H> KDE quite cool
<Linkmaster> Whats yoru favorite point of KDE?
<Chris_H> Plasma desktop, activities and the virtual desktop. All come in handy very well
<Linkmaster> I agree with that. The plasma desktop is..powerful, to say the least. Someone knows what they are doing, the sky is pretty much the limits
<Chris_H> And most of all, Kubuntu seems to boot and work faster than Windows 7. Thats why switched over, I hate waiting...
<Linkmaster> It does, I tried it on my netbook that I'm running right now. Well, in theory that is: XP boots faster then 7 does, and I tested it out; XP took ~36 seconds to the login screen, and an additional minute for the desktop to load up to functional use. Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE4.6.2 took ~24 seconds to KDM, with an additional 20 some seconds for the splash and functional desktop to load
<Chris_H> hmm, I am using KDE 4.5, and I think mine boots quicker than that. ( about 9 seconds from grub to login)
<Linkmaster> I'm also using a netbook thats a good two years old
<James147> and are you measuring from power on or from grub Linkmaster?
<Linkmaster> My RAM tops out at 992MiB
<Linkmaster> I'm measuring from hitting enter on the partition I want to start from grub
<Chris_H> is kde.org down?
<Linkmaster> I need to get some food, talk to you guys in a bit. Though, before I put 4.6 on my computer, I noticed that 4.5 was more glitchy. Just observations though
<Linkmaster> I believe it could be, its not loading for me
<Chris_H> ok
<Linkmaster> I'm back
<BlouBlou> anyone knows why my PC has a lot of kio_http openned, and when I open rekonq, it begins working slow? if I close, it continues working slow, so I have no idea what's the problem
<BlouBlou> guys, any good guitar's tablatures/partitures editor and plauer like TuxGuitar but for KDE?
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou, I had a problem with "speech-dispatch". It would launch and use up 80-100% of my cpu , so I deleted it , but I see it's back after several updates..it no longer hogs the cpu
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou, what about windows apps for tablature that run on wine
<BlouBlou> for example guitar pro? No thanks, I really dislike it
<beppe> hi. i have accidentally deleted some important file. now, after the logon, i can only see a black screen. i need your help
<beppe> i have probably uninstalled some desktop package
<fragileX> So what important files did you delete
<BluesKaj> beppe, are you on the livecd ?
<Daskreech> BlouBlou: Yes there was one
<Daskreech> I cannot recall the name though
<beppe> fragileX: i didnt properly delete a file, probaby i have uninstalled some plasma package
<beppe> BluesKaj: i'm on another pc
<Daskreech> beppe: what did you do?
<Daskreech> You said you deleted then you said you uninstalled
<Daskreech> that's two different things with  different fixes
<BluesKaj> beppe, uninstalling a plasma package likely will not cause your problem, it's related to your graphics driver or HW
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  If he uninstalled plasma-desktop,it could cause the black screen.
<beppe> Daskreech: there was a group of blocked updates. the package which blocked them was kscreensavers-xsavers, or something like that. I wanted totemporary  uninstall it, and the system asked me to uninstall other packages. i accepted...
<Daskreech> beppe: can You login to the command line on that computer?
<beppe> now i'm in the recovery mode
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, uhmm yeah , but I doubt that's what he did
<beppe> BluesKaj: probably that's what i did, instead!..
<Daskreech> beppe: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beppe> i'm in front of the cl
<BluesKaj> beppe, then do the above ^  :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  sudo apt-get .... :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: recovery mode drops you in as root
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  It does?  Well, live and learn. :-)
<Daskreech> beppe: It should say it's installing a set of packages
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Break and learn
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: The School of Hard Knocks is indeed an excellent teacher. :-)
<beppe> It says it's impossible to reach the webserver, and recover packages
<DarthFrog> beppe: Try "service networking start" first.
<beppe> i'm not with the last kubuntu
<James147> beppe: do you have a wired or wireless connection?
<beppe> DarthFrog: i should write this on the cl?
<beppe> James147: wireless.
<DarthFrog> Wireless?  It won't work. :-(
<James147> beppe: can you easly get a wired connection?
<beppe> sure
<James147> beppe: its possible to connect via wireless, but its allot more complacated on the comand line :0
<beppe> ok now i'm cabled
<James147> beppe: try rerunning the command Daskreech gave you
<DarthFrog> And if you're still unable to connect, try the service command I gave earlier.
<beppe> ok, it's downloading...
<MK``> How many partitions can I have on a disk with MBR? 4? (3 primary and 1 extended?)
<DarthFrog> MK``:  Yes
<James147> MK``: 4 primary... way more then you need logical
<MK``> :P ok thanks
<DarthFrog> James147:  4 primary allows for no logical.
<James147> ^^ yeah, ment at most 4 primary ^^
<MK``> and I can have as many logical within the extended?
<James147> but each primary can be an extended and hole allot more logical
<Daskreech> MK``: in theory yes but most implementations cap you at 255
<MK``> :O not too many situations where "FF" can be both accurate and an expression of frustration
<MK``> but thanks
<beppe> it asks for replacing kdmrc file with the default one
<Daskreech> You can just run bsd tools and cut your disk up into thousands of partitions
<DarthFrog> beppe: That's fine
<James147> beppe: say yes to reset kdm to its default settings
<James147> beppe: no otherwise
<Daskreech> beppe: Did you change your kdm file?
<Daskreech> if you didn't then replacing is ok
<beppe> dont even know what it is....
<James147> beppe: the login maanger
<Daskreech> beppe: I should clarify
<Daskreech> beppe: that' the login screen
<James147> beppe: if you changed it at all and want to keep your settings say no
<Daskreech> did you change the theme or anything on it?
<beppe> ok, i give Y
<Daskreech> if you just changed the theme you can just redo that after
<Daskreech> if you don't remember changing anything then replacing with the default is a safe move
<Daskreech> don't know if it's sage but  ... :)
<beppe> ok, it finished. should i reboot? i give halt or something similar?
<Daskreech> beppe: if you exit recovery mode it should ask if you want to continue a normal boot
<Daskreech> so try that
<DarthFrog> Just press CTL-D.
<beppe> so how do i exit recovery mode? it's the first time i sue it..
<DarthFrog> CTL-D
<James147> beppe: ctrl+d or type "logout" or "exit"
<Daskreech> MK``: If you do cut up your disks into a few thousand partitions can you for a laugh format them as FAT32 then boot into windows and watch it freak out? :) thanks
<James147> not logout... sorry :0
<Daskreech> beppe: exit
<MK``> eh
<Daskreech> beppe: or press Ctrl+D
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: You're evil!  I like that in you.  :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Windows is so restrictive and inconsistent it is a source of yearly amusement and amazement for me
<Daskreech> Apple is restrictive but only in it's front end tools and almost never arbitrarily. It is very consistent though
<Daskreech> Linux is totally unrestricted and wildly inconsistent but at least it's consistent in that respect :)
<Daskreech> MK``: Sorry did I lose you somewhere? I can explain if you like
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, and Apple is extremely proprietary
<MK``> no I got it all
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: No they are not
<MK``> I was just repartitioning a disk and wanted to know the limit :P
<BluesKaj> oh?
<Linkmaster> Personally, I'd love to watch a Windows machine freak out. It gives me hours of fun
<MK``> This is a 250GB disk I just lost all the data on... so I am formatting and repartitioning it.
<Linkmaster> Well, if your doing that, you can spend the extra couple hours to install windows, cut it into a million peices, and give us the rundown of M$'s heart attack :P
<Daskreech> MK``: Ouch did you run testdisk on it?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The kernel and about 1/4 of the core aspects of Apple are all open
<MK``> Daskreech: it's entirely encrypted, so either the volume header got corrupted, or my memory failed me since the password was very complex. I honestly don't know which it was, but it wasn't taking my password
<Daskreech> Webkit of course is open but KDE/GPL forced them to do that
<MK``> so I just formatted it, I can't be arsed to stress over it
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, compared to MS,  Apple certainly is
<beppe> DarthFrog: James147: Daskreech: all is working now. thank you so much
<Daskreech> MK``: Oh dear. That's always been my worry about encryption. recovery in disaster
<Daskreech> beppe: You ar welcome
<DarthFrog> beppe: Glad to hear it.
 * BluesKaj suspects Daskreech is an Imac/Ipad owner :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Keep a copy of your key on a USB stick.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: No specifically in comparison to MS they are not. The core working aspects of MS are all closed. The core working aspects of Apple are all open
<Daskreech> However Apple is selling you the pretty parts at the end
<Daskreech> In KDE speak they are not selling you Ubuntu server they are selling you Plasma
<BluesKaj> uhmm yeah, and that's what I mant
<BluesKaj> meant
<Daskreech> For MS none of that stack is open or ever will be
<MK``> what I'm going to do instead is just use encrypted file containers :/
<DarthFrog> And if the Mac OS X wasn't based on Darwin (which itself is based on FreeBSD), then even that would be completely closed.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, but do we care ...I'm talking about apps etc
<Daskreech> plus they have taken steps to stop you from rebuilding it even if you wanted to
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: MS doesn't have that many open apps. certainly not any consumer ones worth anything
<Linkmaster> Personally, I like Linux. It results in zero issues from anybody other then yourself
<DarthFrog> Apple is a very stylish, charming, handsome tyrant.  But tyrant nontheless.
<Daskreech> I've always taken MS open sourcing something as either they want to get someone inside of MS to stop working on it so that would appease them or they want brownie points
<BluesKaj> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10113278-16.html , for those who are interested
<Linkmaster> ^Valid point
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: actually Apple a) chose to use BSD though they had a closed system and b) can still have it propietary on a BSD system since the BSD license allows this.
<DarthFrog> And Ubuntu is trying to become a very stylish, charming and handsome freedom fighter. :-)
<Daskreech> Windows Vista is built on BSD tech but it's more closed than Apple OSX
<MK``> What bugs me more is Google using openness as a selling point when the Android really isn't all that open :/
<Linkmaster> Ubuntu IS stylish, charming, and it certainly is worrying MS/Apple
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: a) that's opinion b) that's on the mobile devices :)
<ebrahim> who is from iran?
<ebrahim> who is from iran?
<ebrahim> who is from iran?
<ebrahim> who is from iran?
<FloodBotK1> ebrahim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ebrahim> hello all
<ebrahim> hellllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ebrahim> baba salam kardamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ebrahim> kasy khune nist
<ebrahim> ?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, guess I should have specified...wasn't referring to the unix /bsd aspects
<ebrahim> blueskaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<ebrahim> Hello
<DarthFrog> !ir | ebrahim
<ubottu> ebrahim: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<BluesKaj> ebrahim, it's ok w see you
<Linkmaster> Gotta go, laters guys
<ebrahim> look
<ebrahim> i dont speak english
<ebrahim> :(
<Daskreech> !ir | ebrahim
<ubottu> ebrahim: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ebrahim> can you speak persain
<Daskreech> ebrahim: #ubuntu-ir
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ah in that case maybe
<Spaz_Dynamic> So, kubuntu isn't seeing my wireless NIC, it seems. I know it's linux compatible, puppy supports it out of the box.
<BluesKaj> Spaz_Dynamic, which chip ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> lspci reports bcm4318
<Spaz_Dynamic> fw-cutter or something?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I don't remember the driver, but someone told me it once
 * BluesKaj detests knetworkmanager, it's giving bkubuntu a bad rap :\
<DarthFrog> b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<Spaz_Dynamic> either way, I was pretty sure that ubuntu would fetch drivers when you did an update, but kubuntu apparently didn't cause it's not working xD
<BluesKaj> kubuntu even
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Spaz_Dynamic> ugh, I hated trying to make that work. I did it once before. it took me days to get nothing done, and then I migrated my PC to an ethernet connection and ubuntu fetched the driver and it worked in just a minute. Why isn't kubuntu doing the same?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: try running "hardware drivers" (from the menu, or run jockey-kde)
<BluesKaj> Spaz_Dynamic, kubuntu works fine with etherenet , it just has wifi issues
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having some difficulty mounting a Samba share as writable on my local drive. Is there anyone who could help me, please?
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: Ah, that's what I was forgetting to do. Sorry guys. xD
<SeanTater> Is there a right way to find resource paths, such as /usr/share/kde4/apps? I'm using kde4-config but it seems tacky
<Spaz_Dynamic> and the driver for my ATI gfx card listed there is the one I need too, I assume?
<James147> SeanTater: for waht purpose?
<SeanTater> I have an xml file there I need to access at runtime
<James147> SeanTater: what language?
<SeanTater> kkerwin: Try installing kdenetwork-filesharing, it makes it much easier
<SeanTater> James147: python
<Daskreech> Broadcom FOSS drivers are coming in the next two kernels \o/!
<Spaz_Dynamic> were they doing away with the kde wallet in natty?
<kkerwin> SeanTater: Thanks. I'm currently ssh'd into the local machine, configuring the samba share on it. Do you know of a CLI method, instead?
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: doubtful. You can uninstall it
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: sweet
<Daskreech> Nothing relies on it (I think) that's not security based
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: ah, hmm, how necessary is it? I seem to recall it popping up constantly
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: Give it an empty password and say allow always and it goes away forever
<James147> SeanTater: possibally you can do it by useing KStandardDirs though I am not sure
<SeanTater> kkerwin: Actually, no, I don't. But SSH does X11 forwarding (with ssh -X) so you could still run a GUI program and see it on whichever screen you're working on
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: it's not needed at all. if you stop using it then all your passwords just get saved in plain text in a file is all
<SeanTater> James147: OK, I'll check that out. Thanks
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: I did the empty password method. xD
<kkerwin> SeanTater: Actually, in all of my 11 years of using Linux, I've never tried setting up X11 forwarding ... ...
<SeanTater> kkerwin: It's miraculously easy
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: and allow always that should take care of it until a new app asks to keep it's password there
<SeanTater> kkerwin: just use the -X option when you log in and then type it in like any other program.
<kkerwin> SeanTater, Holy shit!!
<SeanTater> kkerwin: ;) I don't think I've ever heard someone that excited about that feature
<kkerwin> SeanTater, Ok. What's the CLI program name for "kdenetwork-filesharing". I just installed it, now to run it ...
<SeanTater> "systemsettings" will get you all of them. It should be easy to find
<James147> kkerwin: i think it s a module for kcmshell4  --list will show all the options
<James147> probally kcmshell4 filesharing   or samba
<SeanTater> That'd work too
<kkerwin> SeanTater, I think I'm in.
<SeanTater> kkerwin: good to hear
<SeanTater> James147: Thanks a bunch, that's just what I needed!
<James147> :)
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to prevent kopete using kde notifications?
<James147> BlouBlou: then what notifications system would it use?
<BlouBlou> James147: well, for example, when a friend talks, I would like to get kopete's icon moving, but not kde notifications and a bar like windows' msn showing up from notifications-app
<BlouBlou> James147: is that possible to do?
<BATi> BlouBlou: you can try disabling message indicator plugin in kopete's config...
<BlouBlou> BATi: how to do it?
<BlouBlou> oh...
<BlouBlou> BATi: I did it, but it continues showing up messages
<BATi> BlouBlou: did you restart kopete? message indicator plugin is unchecked?
<BlouBlou> BATi: I restarted it and it's disabled, yes. But still the same problem
<James147> BlouBlou: If your just tring to stop the popups  then System settings > notifications > kopete ... and turn off the ones you dont want
<James147> (kopete probally has a shortcut to that location in its menus)
<BlouBlou> James147: cool, thanks a lot :-)
<Daskreech> BlouBlou: almost all apps have a Settings -> Configure notifications
<James147> Daskreech: at least almost all that have notifications :)
<Daskreech> ^^^ that truth that he just said
<Spaz_Dynamic> OK, I can't get kubuntu to actually set the resolution. It's stuck (meaning it resets as soon as I hit apply) at 1024x768 and I'm trying to get them to 1280x1024 and as a shared desktop instead of cloned... help?
<Spaz_Dynamic> an interesting note is that if I set crt1 and not crt2, it will change that one. but if I then change crt2, they both reset to 1027x768, and i can't change crt1 again
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: what graphics card?
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: its an ATI 3650
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: the open or proprity drivers?
<Spaz_Dynamic> er, more specifically, I think it's called ATI Radeon HD 3650
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just used what the additional drivers thing proposed.
<James147> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sorry I cant be mroe help, I have never used a ati card and dont know their config tools
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh, thats no problem. I'm reading along. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> I'm also wondering if kubuntu is normally this slow =X
<Spaz_Dynamic> It didn't seem like it used to be
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it isnt normally slow ^^
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: but I would not worry about that untill after you configure the drivers as they could be why its slow
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: Yeah, thats part of what I'm thinking. There is just some problem(s) within that causing it to be sluggish. My computer should be able to handle KDE fine. 2.8 Ghz, hyperthreading, 3 GB ram
<Spaz_Dynamic> uh.. some blur just popped up on the bottom right corner of the screen...
<Spaz_Dynamic> its not going away, and the KDE pannel seems to have frozen.
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: did you see my last message?
<James147> nop
<James147> atleast I dont think so
<Spaz_Dynamic> [17:23] <Spaz_Dynamic> James147: Yeah, thats part of what I'm thinking. There is just some problem(s) within that causing it to be sluggish. My computer should be able to handle KDE fine. 2.8 Ghz, hyperthreading, 3 GB ram
<Spaz_Dynamic> [17:24] <Spaz_Dynamic> uh.. some blur just popped up on the bottom right corner of the screen...
<Spaz_Dynamic> [17:25] <Spaz_Dynamic> its not going away, and the KDE pannel seems to have frozen.
<Spaz_Dynamic> wait... its popping up a status bar for something.
<Spaz_Dynamic> I think it's just impossibly bogged down
<James147> :S
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh man.. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> this is hilarious
<Spaz_Dynamic> ... oooh, I think I know what is going on, I told amarok to load my old music directory. for whatever reason, thats insanely processor intensive. .. foobar2000 never had any problems doing it >.>
<James147> :(
<Spaz_Dynamic> why do you keep getting disconnected?
<James147> not entirly sure
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah. well, is there any way I can kill this process, or set its nice value higher?
<Spaz_Dynamic> specifically via terminal or a shortcut to bring up a process monitor (since the panel is semi-frozen
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh, it figures that by the time I ask that it starts behaving properly.
<Spaz_Dynamic> ... I don't remember setting up a root password, and a program needs to be run as root
<Linkmaster> try typing in your regular password - though be worry about running unkown programs
<Spaz_Dynamic> Linkmaster: I know the program, its the proprietary driver program for my graphics
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I have, and it doesn't work. It's doing su, not sudo
<Linkmaster> Hm :l
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I don't know the name of the program to call it from terminal
<Linkmaster> I've never dealt with su, I thought it was lacking in of a password to prevent one from being there. Perhaps if you tried to create one in a terminal, that might help
<Spaz_Dynamic> there, sudo passwd root, then made a pass. hopefully doing so didn't mess anything up, though I don't know why it would have.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you shouldnt need to enable a root password...
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: I have the control center for my graphics driver and to make any changes I need to run it as root, and when I click that, it attempts to do su
<Spaz_Dynamic> note that I said do "su" not failed typing "sudo"
<Spaz_Dynamic> something is wrong with root's password
<Spaz_Dynamic> mainly that hitting enter for a blank password (when I just deleted the password) doesn't work
<Spaz_Dynamic> er, wait
<Spaz_Dynamic> never mind. that was me being dumb
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: allot of automated attacks are agienst the week passwords on the root account ^^ and there is no need to have a root password at all when you have sudo, thus disabling the root acount logins improves security... at least slightly :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you can disable an acount with the -l  argument os passwd
<Spaz_Dynamic> but how do I run this program when it calls su and not sudo
<James147> (ie sudo passwd -l root)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: if you do need to login to root you can do it with sudo -i  or sudo -s
<Spaz_Dynamic> and besides, I always thought sudo was a security hole in itself. it makes any user able to have root do something, and the more users a system has, the more passwords can access root, in essence
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: which program?
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: but I don't know the program name, and draging the link to bash and typing sudo infront of it returns command not found. Unless I didn't specify sudo, then it says permission denied
<Spaz_Dynamic> it's the catalyst control center for my ATI card
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: and no, in kubuntu only user in the admin group are able to use sudo, by default tahts the first user and no other users get added to in unless done by that user
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: ah, ok. didn't know that
<Keshl> Is this a good place to ask for help with Wubi? I'm not sure if I should ask here since I'm trying to install Kubuntu, or in #ubuntu.
<James147> Keshl: if your unsure then jsut ask, we will direct you to where can answer
<Keshl> Okay. For some reason, whoever made Wubi overlooked a serious design flaw. The installer refuses to install the ISO into the virtual hard drive after successfully downloading it due to a version mis-match. After investigation, I found that it's downloading a daily build. What do I do?
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: since you're having connection issues, here is what he just said: <Keshl> Okay. For some reason, whoever made Wubi overlooked a serious design flaw. The installer refuses to install the ISO into the virtual hard drive after successfully downloading it due to a version mis-match. After investigation, I found that it's downloading a daily build. What do I do?
<James147> Keshl: yeah, #ubuntu might be better able to answer that
<Keshl> Okay, thanks.
<Daskreech> Keshl: what is the version mismatch?
<Keshl> It wants 10.0.10.1, it's getting 10.0.10.2 or something similar.
<Keshl> I don't remember the exact text, just that it had two 10's, and a third octet, and it wanted a 1 but got a 2.
<Linkmaster> Back guys
<Keshl> wb owo
<Linkmaster> owo?
<sysdoc> Fresh install of KDE 4.6 and krunner seg faults over and over, I have seen probably 100 or more crash notifications. Has anyone got any info on this behavior?
<goodtime> you might have dpkg running in the background sysdoc
<goodtime> or someother thing doing the same
<goodtime> killall
#kubuntu 2011-04-27
<goodtime> use a killall comand
<Alonea> how do I manually set what version of java the system is supposed to use?
<goodtime> im trying to remember
<Alonea> bash_profile doesn't seem to work
<goodtime> idk good question
<Alonea> wait..nm...now its picking it up. said it wasn't installed earlier
<Linkmaster> can anyone direct me to the location of a free mud?
<Keshl> I can, but you probably woudln't like it <.<
<Linkmaster> How come?
<Linkmaster> I'd be willing to try it
<Keshl> <.< Cuz it involves furries? Lots and lots of furries?
<Fritz1793> i was wondering: what is the sudo command to download the python interpretter onto Kubuntu?
<Fritz1793> because i can't seem to find it on my computer
<Keshl> Fritz1793: This is a complete guess.    sudo apt-get install Python
<Keshl> Fritz1793: If that's not it, try   sudo apt-cache search python (Or similar names)
<Fritz1793> Keshl: is there a way to limit the number of search results per page?
<Keshl> Fritz1793: I have no idea. I'm still new to 'Buntu style distrobutions.
<Fritz1793> ok because it seems to have turned up quite a few results
<Daskreech> hi Alonea
<Keshl> Fritz1793: Yeah, it drives me nuts. Apt-cache seems to show everything with the search term in it, and I don't know how to limit it to only searching package names rather than anmes and descriptions, for example..
<Keshl> *names, descriptions..
<Alonea> Daskreech: hey!
<Fritz1793> Keshl: can you run multiple search terms such as python and interpretter?
<Keshl> Fritz1793: To my knowledge, nope.
<Keshl> Fritz1793: Wait, maybe.
<Keshl> Fritz1793: No, not directly, but if you remove the limit on Konsole's logging, then copy and paste all the text into some editor, you can search from there.
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: if you want to limit it you can pipe it into a pager
<Daskreech> how are you Alonea?
<Fritz1793> Daskreech: a pager?
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: yes
<Linkmaster> Yeahh, I can see what you meant now :P I'm not a furry fan
<Daskreech> Less is the more popular one
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You said you would try it :)
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: you want 'sudo apt-get install python' though
<Linkmaster> You got me there daskreech :p
<Linkmaster> Query: how do you notify the person of a response? I see an orange line across your response, and it gave me a notification
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You just did
<Daskreech> Saying my name is enough
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Linkmaster> Oh really? Well, thats useful to learn. Didn't know it did that, haha
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: A lot of ubuntu is written with Python so I'd be surprised if it was not installed
<Linkmaster> Keshl: go ahead and tell me the location, I said I'd try it
<Fritz1793> Daskreech: ok, it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 3 not upgraded?
<Keshl> Linkmaster: ..Well that was unexpected. <.< -PM's-
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: what happens when you type python ?
<Fritz1793> ... it also said python is already the newest version...
<Fritz1793> i feel dumb now
<Fritz1793> thanks
<Fritz1793> python brought up the interpretter for me
<Fritz1793> I tried checking the installed software and it didn't show up, is it because Ubuntu runs off of it?
<Spaz_Dynamic> who here uses rekonq, konquerer, or some other browser?..  and please, don't answer that literally, because then everyone would just say "yes" or "i do" but state which one you use
<Linkmaster> I use rekonq
<Linkmaster> and FF
<Linkmaster> I wanted to use Konquerer, but since Maverick came preinstalled with Rekonq, and I didn't really want to bother with getting rid of it and putting on Konquerer...
<Spaz_Dynamic> is rekonq slow to you?
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: Which installed software?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I'm used to chrome/chromium and its pretty much the fastest i've seen.
<Daskreech> I use  Konqueror Rekonq Chromium FF w3m links IE Safari in that order
<Fritz1793> Daskreech: Kpackagekit, but nvm I'm really dumb at linux as of yet and after trying to search for it, it showed it
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: No it's cool learning is a good process
<Daskreech> Get used to it
<Daskreech> You pretty much never ever stop once you use linux
<Fritz1793> lol i'm trying
<Fritz1793> do you know of any good tutorials for Kubuntu/Linux?
<Linkmaster> -sarcasm- break the machine, then go to the forum site to learn how to get it resolved
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: But no, I use Rekonq as my "speed browser" the same as Opera
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: depends what are you trying to learn?
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmmm, is rekonq lighter than chromium?
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: I hope so Chromium is one of the heaviest browsers I've used
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: Read the release notes?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: Really? What about firefox?
<Linkmaster> I dislike Chromium. Very much. It has WAY to much bloat to it and @Spaz_Dynamic, I've noticed that Rekonq sometimes is TOO light. It crashes for me when I try to do heavy video surfing through it, hence why I use ff
<Daskreech> Chromium takes up more resources
<Daskreech> However it is much faster for a lot of things so it doesn't feel like it
<Fritz1793> Daskreech: are they on the project's website?
<Daskreech> I would guess when FF starts doing per tab process they will be about the same again
<Spaz_Dynamic> I think the primary reason it takes more resources is because each tab is its own process
<Daskreech> :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> But I like that ability because if a tab crashes, you just lose the one and not all of them (which you can then reload on either Fx or Chromium, as far as I know)
<arpan> Fritz1793: KDE userbase should help you with Kubuntu GUI learning
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: Erm there is a kinda one on the website http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<Spaz_Dynamic> but on Fx, reloading every tab when you had 25 vs reloading the one tab... lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> I tend to have a problem with tabs... I like to collect them or something.
<arpan> Fritz1793: http://userbase.kde.org/Applications/en
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: You should like FF4 then it's much better at tab management than anything I've seen
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: Yeah, I've seen it. It is interesting, and probably good in practice, but off the bat, it was not overly intuitive for me and just got in my way.
<Spaz_Dynamic> But that was also only browsing for about 20 minutes to an hour
<Fritz1793> arpan: would there be one more general for Linux and Unix-like Operating systems?
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: :) again highly depends on what you want to learn
<Daskreech> Linux is remarkably to the point of ridiculously flexible
<Daskreech> Frustratinginly so in fact
<Fritz1793> lol like sudo commands and other terminal based things
<Daskreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Linkmaster> Linux is flexible to the point of being rigid actually :0
<Fritz1793> there's a bot for that? :D
<Keshl> People in #ubuntu I recommended I download an older version of Kubuntu, then do a distrobution upgrade. I can't find the older versions, can anyone link me?
<Daskreech> Fritz1793: Apple has apps we have bots what can I say?
<Daskreech> Keshl: cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<Fritz1793> lol
<Keshl> Thanks, owo.
<Daskreech> Keshl: What was your problem?
<Daskreech> (since I doubt that's the right solution)
<Keshl> Wubi version mis-match due to downloading daily ISO builds.
<Daskreech> Keshl: What are you running?
<Keshl> We tried for a long time to fix it, this is the best way we can think of to proceed.
<Daskreech> natty?
<Keshl> Windows.
<Daskreech> lol
<Daskreech> which daily did you pull?
<Linkmaster> -shudders-
<Daskreech> from the current beta?
<Keshl> No, current 10.10.
<Keshl> It got version 10.10.2, but expected 10.10.1, and died there.
<Daskreech> Keshl: Where did you get a daily for that?
<Keshl> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<Daskreech> that's 10.04
<Keshl> The installer pulls from there automatically, not me. We only recently got an idea to force it to use an even older version.
<Daskreech> Keshl: do you have it up now?
<Daskreech> can you open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<Keshl> I'm on *windows*
<Daskreech> I know I'm not assuming this is the only computer you have
<Keshl> Wubi, is a windows program, that installs a Buntu-styule distro, into a file on an NTFS partition.
<Daskreech> Yes but you can do that from in the installer as well
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> hmm
<Keshl> No you can't. <.<
 * Daskreech hasn't used windows in a good long time. Please forgive me
<Keshl> Anyway, the link you gave me wo't work.
<Keshl> I need a live Cd image, not live DvD or alternate installer.
<Keshl> *won't
<Daskreech> Keshl: try releases.ubuntu.com
<Keshl> I also require Kubuntu. <.<
<Keshl> ..Oh.
<Keshl> Tuny text. XD
<Keshl> *Tiny
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'm currently running Konversation for this IRC chat, how can I change the timestamps? I would like to have it also display seconds
<Daskreech> Keshl: yes Ubuntu is quite proud of it's bluehaired stepchild
<Daskreech> Keshl: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<Eiriksvin> can somone help me, i need to be able to do this offline, but it requires an online download: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910&highlight=wpn111
<arpan> Fritz1793: you may find this one useful - http://www.tuxarena.com/static/intro_linux_cli.php
<Fritz1793> arpan: thank you soo much!
<Fritz1793> ciao!
<Daskreech> Ok fine don't wait for an answer ;(
<Spaz_Dynamic> hrm, is rekonq why flash videos (e.g. youtube) aren't loading/doing anything, or is it cause I haven't done something necessary for kubuntu?
<Linkmaster> You might not have installed a flash player yet
<Spaz_Dynamic> That certainly might be it lol, I'll get right on that.
<Linkmaster> Though I don't know about yours, but my Rekonq likes to die when I watch flash vidoes
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm, do you know why?
<Linkmaster> Either use adobe flash, or the GNU version called gnash
<Linkmaster> Not really. It could be that Rekonq really is a light browser
<Daskreech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah. which do you use, gnash or adobe's?
<Daskreech> I don't have flash installed so..
<Linkmaster> I've both at one point or another. I like gnash since its linux native, and I like putting only linux-native stuff on my box. Makes me feel more free
<Spaz_Dynamic> haha
<Linkmaster> I refuse to put wine on my computer. I have a tiny windows partition for my windows needs. Otherwise, I use all opensource stuff
<Spaz_Dynamic> this is possibly a bit of a strange question... is there a such thing as a 64bit flash player? whether it's gnash or adobe?
<Linkmaster> most likely, allow me to look
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just recently discovered that my computer that I've had for several years is 64 bit capable
<Linkmaster> That, or it works for either/or
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: open rekonq and there should be a notification asking for installation of extra packages. Flash should be installed by doing so.
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: however it will install adobe flash and not gnash
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: it did that the first time I opened it, I said yes, and videos don't load.
<Linkmaster> What error message is coming up?
<Spaz_Dynamic> no error, they just don't load.
<Linkmaster> Huhh...
<Linkmaster> Have you installed FF yet?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: did you restart the rekonq after that?
<Linkmaster> And I'm assuming this is a fresh installation, correct?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I don't think it actually installed flash, I think it installed other things
<Linkmaster> Hm ^ That is interesting
<Spaz_Dynamic> fresh installation, yes, computer (and therefor browser too, obviously) have been restarted several times since then, so yes
<Linkmaster> Hm, restarting the computer shouldn't be needed to much, unless you upgrade things such as the kernel image :/
<Linkmaster> But, we can try a couple things. Either attempt to reinstall flash through Konsole, remove flash and put gnash on
<Spaz_Dynamic> I think the kernel was upgrades once, yeah, and I restarted cause I was messing with my graphics adapter a lot, and a couple times the screen went blank and so I just logged into tty2 and restarted cause I was lazy xD
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you can install flashplugin-installer through konsole
<arpan> that should fix it for you
<Linkmaster> That works well
<Linkmaster> ^Lets hope that way works
<Spaz_Dynamic> according to kpackagekit, I have adobe flash plugin installed
<Linkmaster> Huh. Attemp it with Konsole: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: what does "aptitude show flashplugin-installer" says?
<Spaz_Dynamic> should I uninstall it first, or should I just do it now?
<Linkmaster> You can try "reinstall" rather then install
<Linkmaster> But, see what the aptitude command shows
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: what's a tiny windows partions?
<Linkmaster> Means I have less then 30gigs partitioned towards it
<Spaz_Dynamic> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages: *lists two packages*
<Linkmaster> Ah, you don't have it downloaded
<Spaz_Dynamic> Guess I need to install it first then?
<Linkmaster> If you want, I don't use aptitude, so I have no input for it
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, arpan, you're the one who suggested the command, should I install it just for this purpose?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Wow that is Tiny. How do you get away with that? pretty clean WindowsXP install?
<Daskreech> I think that Windows 7 took that much with one app installed
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you can try apt-cache show flashplugin-installer
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: no just use apt-get
<Linkmaster> No, XP takes only 5 gigs to install onto. But I just tell it to do that, and forget about it
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: yeah XP is way smaller than Windows 7
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: not to mention its better in most ways
<Daskreech>  though I remember it taking nearly a Gig installed when it came out and I was shocked
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Except any way that counts :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> my windows 7 takes like 11 gigs, I think, and thats after I installed a couple things like a different browser, antivirus, and graphics drivers
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: valid point, but if one knows what they are doing, then XP can do everything 7 can and more
<Linkmaster> I sometimes don't bother with AV. Its easier to run rkill and put MBAUM on it every week or so then to deal with stuff such as AVG/etc.
<Spaz_Dynamic> and am I doing apt-cache or apt-get for "show flashplugin-installer"
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: use "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Spaz_Dynamic> reinstall ?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Oh certainly
<Linkmaster> try that if the install doesn't work
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: apt-cache will display info on the package while apt-get can be used for re/installing package
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: its almost easier though, haha
<Linkmaster> query to someone...what does IRC stand for? I sort of stupidly forgot
<Daskreech> in any case lets help Spaz_Dynamic be able to stream britney spears (statistically speaking)
<Daskreech> Internet Relay Channel
<Linkmaster> Oh dear, and thanks. I thought it was something like that
<Spaz_Dynamic> uh, apt-get didn't know what "reinstall" was for the command "sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-installer "
<Linkmaster> I must've told you wrong then :l -feels dumb- I usually uninstall then install
<Spaz_Dynamic> and nah, it'd be more like metal covers of britney spears
<Daskreech> should be in the Help file for whatever GUI Client you are using
<arpan> Linkmaster: Internet Relay Chat
<Daskreech> Chat
<Spaz_Dynamic> there is a really awesome cover of toxic, lemme find it for you since you brought it up =P
<Daskreech> bleah
<Linkmaster> Chat..channel...same thing I guess
<Daskreech> Maybe if you are using Telepathy
<Linkmaster> I'm using Quassel, haha
<Daskreech> (I just realised how wrong that sounds when you are not in tech circles)
<Linkmaster> xD!
<Spaz_Dynamic> and. uh, hold the phone...
<Linkmaster> Sorry, back to Spaz_Dynamic!
<Spaz_Dynamic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xwXOj55nIY
<Spaz_Dynamic> btw, youtube works... o.o
<Spaz_Dynamic> I'm rather confused now
<Linkmaster> Well, problem solved
<Linkmaster> Welcome to Linux. It solves itself, the OS is so damn smart :P
<Spaz_Dynamic> imbedded flash doesn't seem to be working then.
<Spaz_Dynamic> regular is
<Spaz_Dynamic> or.. no, that's working too
<Spaz_Dynamic> Huh
<Spaz_Dynamic> this is why I like linux
<Linkmaster> Yep, same here. I gave up on Windows LONG ago..unless I have to use something that requires Windows[especially about my anti-nonefreeware thing using my linux partition]
<Spaz_Dynamic> lsjenios
<Spaz_Dynamic> finally, ok
<Spaz_Dynamic> it just freaked out and I couldn't type here
<Spaz_Dynamic> but thats why I like linux. It likes to tease you.
<Linkmaster> Yep. Its so damn smart
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: I'm going to guess you installed the plugin and didn't restart the browser
<Daskreech> FF is the only one I've seen smart enough to do that
<Daskreech>  Though    Chromium in theory should have an easier time of doing that
<Daskreech> actuallly no it doesn't
<Daskreech> hmm
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: uh, actually, I hadn't closed the browser from the time it wasn't loading to the time it started loading them.
<Linkmaster> Wait, what?
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah.
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: Rekonq?
<Linkmaster> chromium..smart? What planet are you on
<Linkmaster> *
<Linkmaster> **?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Daskreech: Yes
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: no clue :) almost sure that Rekonq isn't nearly that sophisticated yet
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah lol
 * Daskreech sezs I who has not looked at the code
<Spaz_Dynamic> and as for chrome/ium
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: its not, but its still awesome in my opinion
<Spaz_Dynamic> if you install/uninstall a plugin, it gets activated almost immediately
<Spaz_Dynamic> such as adblockplus
<Daskreech> Well it shared that with Konqueror so I can see why that would be useful
<Spaz_Dynamic> or disabling quciktime (did that on windows)
<Daskreech> it considers it external
<Spaz_Dynamic> though with adblockplus, you have to refresh the page for the ads to be blocked, obviously.
<Linkmaster> Huh
<arpan> trying arora.. no luck with youtube so far
<arpan> arora looks simple and light but missing kde integration
<Linkmaster> Thats saddening
<Spaz_Dynamic> ...oh
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just figured out what happend with the flash earlier
<Spaz_Dynamic> if I switch tabs (or load a link with a video in a new tab) when I look at the tab with the video, all of the interface is hidden.
<Spaz_Dynamic> unless the video has started
<Linkmaster> That...is interesting
<arpan> yeah i experienced that with rekonq sometimes
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah, and it isn't doing it now. It was just a couple minutes ago
<arpan> FF is best for flash related stuff, at least for me
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm, it seems its mainly the loading in a new tab (default action for middle click)
<Spaz_Dynamic> where it doesn't switch to it immideately
<Linkmaster> arpan: I concur with that
<Spaz_Dynamic> dunno if thats changable, probably is
<Spaz_Dynamic> and what is FF
<Linkmaster> Firefox
<Spaz_Dynamic> Oh... lol, properly Fx
<Spaz_Dynamic> >.>
<arpan> Linkmaster: i wish a qt/kde browser could do the same. i love my system to be free of non-kde stuff.
<Spaz_Dynamic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Early_Versions
<Linkmaster> arpan: you as well???
<Linkmaster> arpan: I use like, very few things that aren't KDE related
<arpan> Linkmaster: yeah, only LO, smplayer, vlc, choqok are non-kde for me
<arpan> of course, FF too!!
<Linkmaster> arpan: I purged vlc - using kaffiene
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: Gah!
<Linkmaster> What?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Fx, not FF
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: Fx for ya.. lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> >.>
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<Linkmaster> Its called FF. Deal with it =P
<Spaz_Dynamic> Linkmaster: Nuh uh, not according to Mozilla.
<arpan> I like kaffiene but having issues with nvidia drivers so currently using smplayer
<arpan> it's light and well tested
<Linkmaster> Makes sense, and I don't care what Mozilla says
<Spaz_Dynamic> *gasp* You don't care what the creators say?
<Linkmaster> Nope :P
<Spaz_Dynamic> Well aren't you the rebellious one. xD
<mase_wk> Linkmaster: vlc is qt, although not KDE only it's pretty close :)
<arpan> now using noveu drivers so will try kaffeine
<Linkmaster> True, true, and I am! :D
<arpan> Quassel is qt too
<Linkmaster> Kaffeine is nice, different but similar to dragonplayer. Just make sure to download the codecs for it
<Linkmaster> And I know Quassel isn't KDE exactly, but its extremely close
<arpan> Linkmaster: installing kaffeine, now!
<Linkmaster> Yippie!
<Linkmaster> You have the codecs, right? for stuff like .mpeg, etc
<arpan> ah! that will bring in xine backend
<arpan> Linkmaster: yep
<Linkmaster> arpan: do you know the actual KDE IRC client though?
<Linkmaster> Is xine bad?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: I suppose someone will point out that choqok is KDE at some point
<arpan> Linkmaster: Konversation
<Linkmaster> Ah. Go figure xP and what is choqok..this is new to me
<Linkmaster> I might as well get it real fast, does it work well?
<arpan> Linkmaster: I'm not sure if xine is bad but that will be too many backend on my system, gstreamer(default in natty), mplayer, xine
<Linkmaster> ah, very true
<arpan> Linkmaster: choqok is twitter/identi.ca client
<Linkmaster> If possible arpan, use dragonplayer then. Its kinda bulky, but it works
<Linkmaster> I don't use twitter though
<arpan> Linkmaster: you don't need to tweet but you can surely get updates by following people/project on twitter
<Linkmaster> that makes sense.  though its borderline creeper at that point xD
<arpan> Linkmaster: i find quasel better than koversation.
<Linkmaster> arpan:  well....it is Qt based. Which is arguably more KDE then anything else
<arpan> Linkmaster: imo, quassel is by far easiest and user friendly client out there
<Linkmaster> arpan: I'll take your word on that one
<arpan> :)
<Linkmaster> Too lazy to try out other stuff, haha
<arpan> Linkmaster: i think kaffiene could use some GUI redesign love.
<Linkmaster> Oh it could. Its hideous, but it does the trick very well
<arpan> Linkmaster: if the best comes readily available why to bother for other, and that's what makes me lazy, haha
<Linkmaster> Exactly!
<Linkmaster> Unless your a developer, and then you try anything and everything to see how to make yours better, or to keep it the best
<Linkmaster> Gah, I'm going to need to do something very depressing
<arpan> ??
<Linkmaster> Switch over to my Windows partition D'
<Linkmaster> *D':
<arpan> :D
<Linkmaster> NO, thats bad!
<Linkmaster> I hate windows now
<arpan> me 2
<arpan> i used to be a win developer couple of years back!!
<Linkmaster> I'd much rather use Linux. But the mic doesn't work on my linux for some reason
<Linkmaster> Really? Perhaps you know some useful things
<arpan> Linkmaster: i m lucky that most of my hardware work out of the box on linux
<Linkmaster> True. All but my wireless did, and it works half the time without drivers, haha
<arpan> that's wierd.. interesting to know that!!
<Linkmaster> ^Meaning half of the installs worked without drivers
<arpan> okeydokey.. gotta go
<Linkmaster> Aha, alrighty. See you round!
<arpan> Linkmaster: nice talking to you!! see ya!!!!
<Linkmaster> arpan: you too dude!
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: what kind of mic?
<Linkmaster> Its an internal mic
<Linkmaster> Not sure really. I posted on the kubuntuforums site about it, and have had some help for it
<Daskreech> does it turn up in lshw -C audio ?
<Linkmaster> Let me see
<Linkmaster> Nothing came up :l
<Linkmaster> But I can't resolve it at the moment, I need to make a call. Thus said, I need to go to windows D'x
<Linkmaster> Talk to you at a later point, we can see if we can resolve it then
<jon5000> hello?
<jon5000> I need to set up kubuntu 10.10 (new install) to access the DUN service on my blackberry.  been stymied after several different approaches found on the web.  anyone help?
<amason_> jon5000: what is a DUN service ?
<jon5000> amason_: thank you for replying.  sorry to be cryptic.  DUN stands for Dial Up Networking.  I want to use my blackberry's 3G internet connection on my kubuntu laptop
<amason_> do you tether by USB or Bluetooth ?
<jon5000> amason_: either via bluetooth or usb.  preferaly bluetooth.  I cant seem to get anywhere.  when i make the bluetooth connection the only service available is file transfer.  When i connect the device by usb, the "mobile network" option in network manager is grayed out, as always.
<jon5000> amason_: I know that the bb device is capable, because I have shared the DUN internet connection to a jailbroken ipad with software designed to accomplish this.  can also tether via windows.
<amason_> jon5000: i beleive there have been some enhancements to the plasma network manager interface in the development version of kde to help in this scenario but i believe you may have to set it up manually if until such time as it's released
<amason_> i haven't actually done this my self so i can't give you specifics, but you should be able to create a ppp0 interface
<amason_> and use network manager to execute pppd or wvdial
<amason_> to handle the authentication
<jon5000> amason_: that's where i am lost (manually).  I have tried but was unsuccesful in installing a program called usb modeswitcher which is designed to un-gray the mobile network option.  also tried a program called sakis3G which is supposed to be turnkey.  no joy either
<amason_> do you know with BB if it uses pppoe or pppoa ?
<jon5000> amason_: i have no idea how to crate a ppp0 interface or how to execute pppd or wvdial.
<jon5000> I think it is pppoe
<amason_> if you don't want to go to the effort of learning i believe you can use the gnome network manager interface to do it via gui
<amason_> this is for android but the procedure should be similar
<amason_> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/08/28/tethering-an-android-phone-to-ubuntu-without-jailbreaking-or-installing-applications
<jon5000> really?  the gnome network manager is superior in this regard?  I assume i can get that from package manager?
<amason_> well it's not a gnome network manager...they all use the same underlying network manager...it's just the interface is more mature as it's been worked on the most
<amason_> it will be inthe repos
<amason_> the binary is called nm-applet, not sure which package provides that but you can query that
<jon5000> i will try that.  btw, the link you sent is not quite right.  Android actually makes it easy with a switch that essentially says 'share internet via usb'.  the instructions were basic, straight out of the android manual.  unfortunately blackberry does not make this easy choice possible
<amason_> yeh i personally have only an android phone and generally tether via wifi
<amason_> it just turns it's self into a sort of hot spot
<amason_> and i just use the usb to keep it charged
<amason_> otherwise it only lasts for an hour or so :)
<jon5000> that is a beautiful thing.  i had an iphone for a while which i jailbroke and was able to do the same.  searched hi and lo and havent found a way to turn blackberry into a hotspot.  these are the end-days for RIM.
<amason_> does this help at all ? http://www.happyassassin.net/blackberry-tethering-and-more-on-linux/
<amason_> looks like barry is in the apt repo's for natty
<jon5000> i am chomping at the bit to use apt to get the gnome gui network interface but have to wait... downloading 357 packages now.  all updates since my install a few days ago.  I am sitting at subway using their wifi hence the need for tethering!!
<amason_> and it appears to have some sort of GUI
<jon5000> i have heard of barry.  when i last tried it, twas highly complicated and not gui at all.  i will pursue that route as well.
<amason_> it's pretty difficult when it's a highly proprietary platform and the vendor doesn't support your platform
<amason_> but good luck
<jon5000> wait, what is the apt repo for 'natty'
<amason_> well it's the same url, just with natty instead of maverick but i wouldn't advise mixing the two
<amason_> you may need to wait until natty is released if you don't have barry in the maverick repos
<amason_> jon5000: it may also pay to email / contact your provider and let them know that you had a really hard time with your blackberry tethering under linux
<amason_> and that it's important for you to be able to have the same level of support you receive under windows /osx under linux. Otherwise they won't ever know that it's a problem
<amason_> if enough customers make them aware they will communicate it to bb hopefully
<jon5000> thats a sensitive one i think... generally i think the providers want to charge for 'tethering' service but havent figured out how to seal it up fully so that savvy users are prevneted at the toll gate.  interestingly, part of why RIM's playbook lauch was such an utter failure was that the key feature of the device was tethering.  AT&T didnt like it and basically blocked download of the app called "bridge", the central modus
<jon5000> operandi of the playbook design. in other words, playbook was rendered uselss not just in accessing the net, but sharing the bb's  PIM system (mail, contacts,etc.)  unmitigated disaster.
<amason_> i see, well yeh i guess that makes it hard.
<jon5000> one would think they would straighten that out ahead of launch with one of their primary distributors!!!
<amason_> i assume this phone has been in some way forced on to you
<amason_> because it doesn't sound like a pleasant experience
<jon5000> yep.  I would certainly be android or iphone otherwise.
<jon5000> Strongly beleive this is the watershed moment marking the inevitable demise of blackberry as a major player.  it will be a relic, like Symbian (nokia)
<amason_> jon5000: i've never seen / played with a BB so i can't really say. They aren't quite as popular in australia as the states
<amason_> that isn't to say people don't have them...i see them advertised every now an then
<amason_> i just don't know anyone who has one
<amason_> but pretty much most of my friends have a nokia still .
<jon5000> ah.  youre down under.  that's interesting. they are big here but not for long.
<amason_> most of the female contingent have either a nokia or an iphone. most of the guys have some sort of android phone
<jon5000> g'day mate
<amason_> yup
<amason_> i have a craptastic HTC magic
<jon5000> interesting the gender thing.  i get that.
<amason_> the guys all previously _had_ an iphone...or most of them
<amason_> and now have an android phone
<amason_> not sure what prompted them to change i try not to get into phone conversations with people i know
<amason_> since i tend to complain about how unfree they all are.
<amason_> speakign of, i wonder how the replicant project is coming along
<jon5000> whats the replicant thing?
<amason_> http://replicant.us/
<amason_> basically a free version of android
<amason_> because although android is no cost and mostly open source, there are portions of it that are non free
<amason_> i think the dialer is one part which is pretty important that is non free
<amason_> although i could be wrong about htat
<jon5000>  i think google is going to be rethinking the 'open' source idea re: android.  apple controls the whole experience from top to bottom and as a result can control quality and user experience (except the jailbraking bit...).  Android being free invites all sorts of craptastic, ill coceived harware software implementations which sully the android 'brand' to the extent such exists.  my guess is it wont be as open down the road.
<Spaz_Dynamic> How is the workspace thing acomplished? is it by simply relocating the windows, or is it literally drawing a much larger desktop space and translating the view around?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Cause right now, my kubuntu64 installation is preforming slower than my WinXP32 was.... And that's not something I like having to admit.
<amason_> Spaz_Dynamic: the latter
<amason_> Spaz_Dynamic: i think because of the way X works it's forced to do that currently...although afaik it's always done that
<Spaz_Dynamic> huh.. ok, so having a double sized desktop could be a legitamate reason for preforming slower
<amason_> and it's had virtual desktops before XP existed so it's unlikely that's causing your slow down
<amason_> no not really
<Spaz_Dynamic> My graphics adapter calculating twice the area isn't likely the reason?
<amason_> not really
<Spaz_Dynamic> Keep in mind I have a dual monitor set up, using proprietary drivers, and the desktop is stretched, not cloned on the second monitor
<Spaz_Dynamic> so total res is 1280x2048
<amason_> yeh i have that too, well not the proprietary drivers
<amason_> but i have a much larger resolution
<amason_> not to gloat
<Spaz_Dynamic> You might also have a more powerful GPU
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I know mine isn't very large by modern standards
<Spaz_Dynamic> and your open drivesr might be more efficient than my proprietary
<Spaz_Dynamic> wich is one of the things I'm probably going to check into soonish
<amason_> possibly the former, the latter is unlikely
<amason_> unfortunately the proprietary drivers are generally much more optimised
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hmm... even for ATI? I heard they have poorer support
<amason_> yes even for ATI, although the open ones are catching up.
<amason_> and they have some advantages
<amason_> KMS support etc..
<Spaz_Dynamic> I don't know what KMS is
<amason_> kernel mode setting..it's allows seamless flicker free mode setting
<amason_> amongst other things
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Spaz_Dynamic> What GPU do you have?
<amason_> i have a GeForce 7600 GT
<amason_> using the Nouveau drivers
<amason_> which only just recently allowed me to have 2 monitors :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> Mine is an ATI Radeon HD 3650. I don't know which of those two is stronger because I lack any sort of familarity with nVidia cards
<amason_> yeh i dunno either, this is just one i got with the box at work
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Spaz_Dynamic> onboard ram size? At least that can be compared xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> mine is 512Meg I believe
<amason_> i have NFI
<Spaz_Dynamic> haha
<amason_> this desktop is about 6 years old
<Spaz_Dynamic> isn't there a command you could run that would tell you?
<amason_> probably
<amason_> but i don't know it
<Spaz_Dynamic> as is mine, but my graphics is only a year or two old
<amason_> anyway this isn't helping you solve your problem. can you describe your 'slowness'
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I think one of the commands told to me in here earlier today said what my video ram was xD
<amason_> and also are you certain your CPU isn't being pegged
<amason_> and that you're not swapping ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, resizing a window will reduce my framerate to about 10
<amason_> yeh i have that too
<amason_> resizing is slow as all hell
<amason_> less so on my intel laptop though
<Spaz_Dynamic> i certainly better not be using swap with 3 Gb ram and just a couple programs running
<Spaz_Dynamic> >.>
<amason_> so i'm guessing it's a combination of Kwin not being optimised and drivers sucking
<amason_> actually
<amason_> maybe it's not kwin thinking about it
<Spaz_Dynamic> moving windows is perfectly fine
<amason_> i'd say it's probably a qt thing...possibly even an application paiting thing
<amason_> yeh moving is fine for me too, which is why i don't think it's kwin
<Spaz_Dynamic> when the mouse transitions between screens, I also notice a temporary and slight drop in FPS
<amason_> that is going to occur always because your repainting
<amason_> any repaints are going to cause a slight drop
<Spaz_Dynamic> true, never noticed it before cause there wasn't a FPS counter in XP
<amason_> fps isn't really a very god measure though
<amason_> not for a desktop :)
<amason_> perhaps a game
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, minecraft is running notably slower as well
<amason_> that's most likely related to video card drivers or mesa
<Spaz_Dynamic> blackmesa? What are they doing to my computer?
<Spaz_Dynamic> =P
<Spaz_Dynamic> anyway, what is mesa?
<amason_> it's like the 3d open gl stack
<amason_> or something like that
<amason_> i don't really know...it just does 3d stuff :)
<amason_> http://www.mesa3d.org/
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Spaz_Dynamic> but yes, standing still, minecraft seems to be getting only 26 fps
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I got more than twice that before, if not several times more
<dag729> hi guys, I've installed kubuntu 10.10 right now and I found that neither dragon player nor minitube play videos, yet vlc anc flash player (through rekonq) can play videos: any help?
<Spaz_Dynamic> as for me, I have no idea. I just installed 10.10 myself, and its working for me. Also, I think you just got me started watcing a movie. xD
<Linkmaster> Hey, I'm back
<c2tarun> dag729: you can install proper plugins for dragon player.
<c2tarun> dag729: did you update your system yet?
<dag729> c2tarun: yes, I updated it already
<dag729> I even tried to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and xine-all
<c2tarun> ok, then look at bottom right of the screen are you seeing any globe icon, suggesting to install certain pacakges?
<dag729> nope
<dag729> see you later alligators
 * Daskreech yawns
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: hey
<Daskreech> Hi
<Linkmaster> Sorry about my leaving like that
<Linkmaster> how do you do those reaction things?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Which ones?
<Linkmaster> Well like, any of them. You yawned, etc.
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech>  try /me
 * Daskreech waves. Off for a bit
 * Linkmaster waves?
<Linkmaster> Ah! Thank you
<Linkmaster> night
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm looking for some help mounting a Samba share as read-write. Currently, I am only able to mount it as read-only. While logged into the Samba server, I am able to mount the share read-write. But on a remote client, I am able to mount as read-only.
<eee_> #ubuntu
<Spaz_Dynamic> why is kwin and Xorg using on average 16 adn 30% of my processor constantly? is KDE just that heavy?
<Spaz_Dynamic> and*
<Spaz_Dynamic> and that is respectively
<jussi> Spaz_Dynamic: kwin 7% and xorg 2% here - but I do have a good processor
<Spaz_Dynamic> define "good processor"
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> o.o
<Spaz_Dynamic> that doesn't make sense
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'm sitting here, turning things off one at a time
<Spaz_Dynamic> and nothing is making a dent in preformance
<Spaz_Dynamic> I then give up and just hit restore defaults
<Spaz_Dynamic> kwin drops to 2% and Xorg is jumping around anywhere from 1 to 9% spending most at 6 and 8
<Spaz_Dynamic> linux confuses the crap out of me sometimes.
<Spaz_Dynamic> .-.
<gabriel_> What chess games have the best eyecandy?
<gabriel_> Firefox flash player 10 keeps giving an error intermittently which states that something went wrong and my computer could become instable.
<gabriel_> Then videos crash to a white blank box with no controls or anything.
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok, so, I went to go look at screen savers, doing so messed up my monitor settings. What is a shortcut to launch terminal as I can't access the menu because it's way off screen presently
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm, well, that worked... just right clicking on the visible desktop and then clicking run and typing konsole
<gabriel_> ctrl-alt-F1 will give you a full screen terminal thing
<Spaz_Dynamic> thats changing to tty1, not pulling up a terminal on the current one
<gabriel_> click the toolbox on the top right tcorner to get your panels back maybe?
<Spaz_Dynamic> panels weren't gone, but its a moot point since I was able to (in this instance) right click on the desktop to launch a run prompt to launch konsole
<gabriel_> oh, I wonder what happened...
<Spaz_Dynamic> can the configuration for my graphics adapter, and reset things to where they were supposed to be
<gabriel_> why would a screen saver change the config?
<Spaz_Dynamic> my desktop is set to be a multi-display with one monitor on left, and on on the right
<Spaz_Dynamic> what happened, and I assume because loading the system settings window thing loaded those settings on top of the driver settings or something, was that the monitors were apparently several hundred pixels away from each other, and at a diagonal as well
<gabriel_> okay, so is mine. What's your card? Nvidia? I have N260GTX
<Spaz_Dynamic> thusly making it hard to figure out where my mouse was going and how to get it to the other monitor
<gabriel_> Mine won't play videos in full screen with Firefox. it just puts a big black border around everything.
<gabriel_> I can run my simulator at 100+ FPS in Ubuntu though. M$windows can only do it at 60FPS.
<Spaz_Dynamic> kde reports that I'm getting 100 fps
<Spaz_Dynamic> which is total bunk as my monitors refresh rate is only 60Hz
<Spaz_Dynamic> anyway, almost 4 am and such
<Spaz_Dynamic> night all
<gabriel_> Humm, I wonder what refresh rates this tv is capable of...
<HideK_> hi ! is it possible to hide the K Menu and replace it by a "Deconnection button" ?
<Starminn> Where is Kubuntu 11.04 support?
<well_laid_lawn> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<well_laid_lawn> Starminn:  ^^
<Starminn> well_laid_lawn: Alright. I was just checking if there was a KDE-specific support channel .*shrug* Anyway, thanks.
 * well_laid_lawn is still known as well_laid_lawn
 * Keshl claps for well_laid_lawn.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<ua> hello  evybody
<ua2> need help please
<ua2> i could not upgrade
<ua2> can you help me?
<BATi> ua2: maybe, what goes wrong?
<ua2> <BATi>hi, it seems working now, i 'll you you if it's correctly upgraded, thank you
<BATi> ua2: np...
<ua2> BATi>something is strange , there're somme errors when i update =http://paste.ubuntu.com/599714/
<ua2> what does that means?
<ua2> what it means?
<BlouBlou> it means you're using debian repos instead of ubuntu ones
<BATi> ua2: what BlouBlou said, plus you are using old release of debian...
<ua2> BATi>no, because i've upgraded it
<ua2> right now
<BATi> ua2: anyway, you are using debian repos in your apt sources lists... thats where the errors come from
<ua2> BATi>ok, thank you what should i use?
<ua2> i am using ubuntu server with kde environnement desktop
<BATi> ua2: well just comment out lines referring to debian repos (lenny, squeeze, debian-security..)
<ua2> BATi>you mean and that's all, do you?
<BATi> ua2: relevant files are /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ...
<BATi> ua2: no, after that you should run "apt-get update"
<ua2> yes, but i should just coment out lines referring to debian repos (lenny, squeeze, debian-security..) without changing anything???
<ua2> tell me?
<ua2> oh, sorry BATi, i didn't read last line you've writen
<ua2> ok, thank you very mutch, i've to go lunch, i'll let you
<ua2> know
<BATi> ua2: ok, np...
<s0phie_> hi guys, haven't been on in a while
<s0phie_> need help getting  Firefox 4 to work ;o
<Linkmaster> How long have you guys been using Kubuntu for, and what was your first distro?
<lionzw> a) one month b) redhat back in 2001 (forget the version) i was a teenager and installed redhat on all of the computers in the housw which really pissed everyone off but i loved it
<_BS_> bash script: remind me ... how to get lines to echo before being run? I think -v IIRC, but how to set within script rather than command line.
<slinker1> five years on kde different distros usually debian sid first distro was Yggdrasil back in 91 or 2 i guess it was
<Linkmaster> slinker1: I've never heard of Yggdrasil :0 and lionzw, I've wanted to do that for ages, but my family still needs MS -.-
<slinker1> my grandkids all run linux always has the eight year old hates windows :) it's great being anti-borg
<Linkmaster> Oh, I know. Windows innately bothers me now that I've become involved with linux
<slinker1> although it does pay the bills :) sucks here though my company got bought out not long ago had to go from a linux server farm to windows ;( corporate sillyness
<Linkmaster> Whoa, what? Why did the shut down the [obviously better, and most likely more functional] linux server??
<slinker1> it's xerox that bought us they are highly windows centric feh
<Linkmaster> Eh..thats saddening quite frankly
<slinker1> indeed windows and macs all day long i am glad to get back home to linux at the end of the day :)
<Linkmaster> I would too! [don't get me started on MAC..]
<_BS_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lionzw> the parliament of zimbabwe uses ubuntu on all servers and workstations, but it's still probably a horrible place to work - as long as you work with good people it's not that bad that you aren't using Gnu/Linux anymore
<slinker1> i for one welcome our fine robotic overlords :)
<lionzw> slinker1 i just read that exact comment on / .
<slinker1> hehe
<Linkmaster> _BS_: ah, thanks. This is the type of channel I need :P
<bazhang> lionzw, wrong channel for that
<lionzw> for what
<bazhang> lionzw, anything outside of Kubuntu support
<lionzw> okay
<lionzw> bazhang are you a developer? do you work on the kubuntu project and if so in what capacity? it's nice of you if you're just offering free tech support but i'm curious how else you're involved
<bazhang> lionzw, just a volunteer. this is better discussed in an offtopic channel though
<_BS_> how to make bash script verbose? 'verbose' don't do it.
<lionzw> isnt it -v or --verbose
<_BS_> Yes, that's on bash script invocation (command line) - want to set it within script itself.
<lionzw> you put it at the top of the file
<lionzw> after the path to bash
<_BS_> lionzw: Let's try this again. echo echo hello world>hello. chmod +x hello. ./hello. Now, put -v or verbose above echo hello world in file and ... command not found. Care to try again?
<lionzw> !#/bin/bash -v at the top of your file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lionzw> _BS_ you must put this at the top of your file: #!/bin/bash -v and that is what i said the first time
<lionzw> _BS_ have you figured out how to follow basic instructions yet? i said put -v after the path to bash
<lionzw> and why would you respond rudely to someone willing to help you for free?
<_BS_> lionzw: Simmer down. In no way was I rude. Obviously, what you said wasn't as obvious or self-evident to me, as it appears to be to you.
<ikonia> _BS_: look at the option "set -x" too
<_BS_> ikonia: Thanks. You're tickling a memory I'm not quite getting ... man bash, /-x, isn't getting me anywhere. man set gets me nowhere. set --help gets me the one line. So ... can you remind me ... how do I look at the set -x option. Not via 'man bash'. 'man sh perhaps?
<ikonia> _BS_: in your script, make the first line "set -x"
<_BS_> ikonia: OK, got you. Sets xtrace - I think this is what I'm looking for ...
<lionzw> _BS_  i just added -v to the path line of a script and it worked for me, is it working for you?
<_BS_> ikonia: Perfect, thank you so much. That's what I was remembering, but couldn't remember how to get there.
<_BS_> lionzw: As I said, using invocations of type ./hello, no command line options. And, no luck with !#/bin/bash -v in file, nor #/bin/bash -v.
<ikonia> I don't think doing it bash -v will work as the shell is invoked
<lionzw> set -v and #!/bin/bash -v both work for me
<bittin> yay just got to my grand parents place 700mb Kubuntu updates =p
<_BS_> lionzw: Agreed. But ikoniz got me to what I couldn't remember. The nice think about -x is (at least here) it puts ++ in front of the line, so the echoed line doesn't just sort of merge into the background. Thank you both for responding. And, lionzw: Still can't make it work with !#/bin/bash -v. Have a good day all.
<lionzw> _BS_ anyone here can test this on a shell script and it will always "work" but maybe not the way you want it to
<_BS_> lionzw: If you say so.
<lionzw> lol
<lionzw> man at first you just put -v on a line and said i was wrong because 'command not found'
<lionzw> thats hilarious
<_BS_> lionzw: Are we reading the same irc logs?
<lionzw> <_BS_> lionzw: Let's try this again. echo echo hello world>hello. chmod +x hello. ./hello. Now, put -v or verbose above echo hello world in file and ... command not found. Care to try again?
<lionzw> yes, why yes we are
<lionzw> _BS_  "care to try again" no thanks, i was right the first time
<lionzw> good day
<_BS_> lionzw: Yes, lionzw, the environment for which the solution you were offering did not match the environment from which I was coming. My line tells you what I am doing. The care to try again references you to adapt the solution you were offering to the environment I was running. You can try to read that badly, but there's nothing there upon which to base reading it badly. You assumed a line...
<_BS_> ...in the script not in evidence. Then try to beat me up when I ask if you care to try offering your solution in a slightly different, more pertinent to my environment and question asked way. If you really want to be this cranky ...
<bazhang> _BS_, he quit
<_BS_> bazhang: Thanks for the heads up.
<davour> Have anyone here any knowledge of WebDAV? I want to access a webdav using a certificate. Is there a way to tell dolphin which cert to use when I type debdav:// in the address bar?
<moises> hola
<stevellion> So who else is counting down the minutes to upgrade to Natty?
<darkrex1986> me :D
<BluesKaj>  allhowdy
<BluesKaj> or howdy all :)
<Pola1> Does anybody use Kate? I got an upgrade yesterday to 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2, and now when I open a JSON file (somewhat large) it chokes and spins. This didn't happen with the previous version. Just wondering.
<James147> stevellion: why count down? it you want it that much upgrade now :)
<stevellion> Best thing I'm looking forward to is the config option in display settings that will leave my Laptop LCD as the master, and make the VGA port the secondary...  tried it with KDE 4.6 update, but had to revert becasue of some other issues.
<stevellion> will skip the beta and go straight for the RC.
<stevellion> (or GA, of it goes straight to GA instead of an RC)
<James147> stevellion: there wont be much difference between them at this stage ^^
<BluesKaj> natty is already quite stable here
<darkrex1986> @stevellion this feature will be great
<darkrex1986> @Pola1 sounds strage maybe a bug ?
<stevellion> @darkrex1986 - yeah, the number of times I've dragged that menu bar across the desktops....
<darkrex1986> @BluesKaj wheres here ?
<BluesKaj> natty darkrex1986
<BluesKaj> I'm runnining natty
<BluesKaj> darkrex1986, no need for the @ on irc  , the nick is sufficient to highlight
<darkrex1986> @BluesKaj the beta2 or final ;)?
<BluesKaj> officail release is tomorrow , so pretty close to final
<darkrex1986> good to know ;)
<James147> BluesKaj: though at this stage there will be little difference if any
<BluesKaj> only 4 updates yesterday, so it's almost done
<James147> BluesKaj: betting most of it is going to be getting the iso done
<BluesKaj> James147, and todayit's just the tzdata
<bittin> Somone know how to install Firefox 4 in Kubuntu with swedish langpack?
<darkrex1986> BluesKaj: did you konw which version of textlive will be used in natty
<BluesKaj> bittin, maybe the svensk chat #kubuntu-se or #ubuntu-se
<bittin> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<bittin> found a ppa for firefox 4: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick but not sure if its in Swedish
<stevellion> So if I upgrade now to the Beta, will that then become "mainline" after tomorrow?
<James147> stevellion: yes
<James147> stevellion: assuming you upgrade it after tomorrow :)
<James147> stevellion: although the differences between tehm at this stage wont be much
<stevellion> James147  huh?
<James147> stevellion: upgrade it again after tomorrow that is ^^
<stevellion> James147 - are you saying I could (if I choose) to upgrade to beta today, then upgrade again tomorrow?
<James147> yes
<stevellion> just to bring the ppa's in line?
<stevellion> James147 - Gotcha.. :) rock on.
<James147> stevellion: and the difference between the beta and final packages wont by much if any
<James147> so there wont be much to dl to morrow when everyone will be,...
<stevellion> James147  I'm sure :)  Thanks for the assistance.
<BluesKaj> darkrex1986, there's version listed in synaptic (yes i use synaptic ...it's still a good reference )
<BluesKaj> no version
<James147> !info texlive natty
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-11 (natty), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<darkrex1986> thx ubottu
<James147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<James147> :)
<darkrex1986> :D damn ^^
<darkrex1986> faild
<BluesKaj> darkrex1986, there's no texlive version number if thats what you mean
<stevellion_> OK - Apologies is being thick...  Trying to see a way to "upgrade" my maverick to natty beta - without downloading a CD image.  is that possible?
<James147> stevellion_: yes
<James147> sudo do-release-upgrade -d   if i remember correctly
<stevellion_> James147 : hah.. so I am being thick :) ha ha...
<BluesKaj> stevellion_, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<stevellion_> eureka!  thanks all.
 * BluesKaj is a slow typist :)
 * James147 notes that the -d means upgrade to the development version
<stevellion_> better than using the gui too, I think :)
<stevellion_> thanks - gonna close up a few apps now while I let it run.  Bye!
<BluesKaj> stevellion_, yes the upgrade manager has "issues' , but make sure you disable any ppas you've added since your last install
<BluesKaj> bummer , my slowness strikes again
<bittin> Updating Kubuntu on my grandparents computer from 10.10 to 11.04 beta 2 hope i don't break anything
<mack> hi
<bittin> hi
<BlouBlou> bittin: then wait to tomorrow
<BlouBlou> if you don't want to break anything
<James147> BlouBlou: bittin: ^^ I would say wait a week if you want less of a risk
<James147> there wont by much difference between today and tomorrow though
<BluesKaj> bittin, what kind of computer and graphics ?
<BlouBlou> yes, that's right, anyways I was going to update the next week, I don't have time on this :P
<bittin> BluesKaj: an old Pentium 4 HT 3,4ghz gfx is some Ati
<bittin> if i remember correct
<BluesKaj> bittin, I'm not totally sure, but I think you should be ok, ...come over and ask about your hardware in #ubuntu+1 to make sure.
<bittin> that destroys the fun :p
<BluesKaj> bittin, ATI and Nvidia are well supported in 11.04, so I doubt your grandparents pc will have any problems altho personally i don't there's any advantage to upgrading right now ...waiting for a few weeks would probly be a safe route
<BluesKaj> err personally i don't think
<bittin> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)
 * BluesKaj is also a grandparent :)
<mycle> hey, i have a problem with my desktop settings. I'm using two screens connected to an ati readon 5670 graphic crad. I configure them  to work as extensions of each other with different resolutions, but everytime i reboot the settings are set back to defaukt, so that the screens are clons of each other and have the wrong resolutions.
<bittin> iam the 20year old geek that want something new :p
<bittin> well this is pretty old stable hardware, and it gets released tommorow so i guess it will work fine
<James147> bittin: just because it gets released dosnt mean it will just work... upgrades are where things tend to break, and allot of the upgrade bugs tend not to get fixed till after release due to the lack of testers
<BluesKaj> yup, I did some google-linux checking on that card and it seems that will run fine , no launchpad bugs so far. bittin
<James147> it normally takes a week or two before people stop comming here about broken upgrades :)
<bittin> well only things that needs to work is firefox / thunderbird, some card game and pdfviewer
<mycle> i don't really want to disturbe some vets talking about stuff i have no idea of:D, but does anyone some advice?
<BluesKaj> bittin, whynot try the beta livedcd , it will give you an indication if there are problems
<bittin> don't have any empty cd-rs here
<bittin> and already started the update
<bittin> has a knoppix on another partion if anything goes wrong
<vooze> is Kubuntu also avaliable in danish?
<mycle> I was here once before, and James147 tried to help me but i didn't worked out
<bittin> mycle: whats your problem?
<mycle> hey, i have a problem with my desktop settings. I'm using two screens connected to an ati readon 5670 graphic crad. I configure them  to work as extensions of each other with different resolutions, but everytime i reboot the settings are set back to defaukt, so that the screens are clons of each other and have the wrong resolutions.
<BluesKaj> bittin,  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta2/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> oops too late again
<BluesKaj> !dk | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<James147> bittin: just as a note, you can use usb flash drivers inplace of cds if your computer supports booting form them
<vooze> BluesKaj, i can speak english just fine.. i just asked in the OS was possible in danish, like ubuntu is
<bittin> James147: ah yea unetbootin
<James147> bittin: or usb-creator ^^ which i find works better
<bittin> ah i never used that
<James147> at least for ubuntu based distros ^^ and comes preinstalled on kubuntu
<mycle> bittin: i have a problem with my desktop settings. I'm using two screens connected to an ati readon 5670 graphic crad. I configure them  to work as extensions of each other with different resolutions, but everytime i reboot the settings are set back to defaukt, so that the screens are clons of each other and have the wrong resolutions.
<BluesKaj> vooze, I'm quite sure danish is available , just choose the langauge when installing
<Linkmaster> So, I read through this, and I forgot how to disable unneeded ppa's..I have quite a few of them collected
<Linkmaster> I know HOW that is, but I forgot which ones were not supposed to be checked, and which ones NEEDED to stay
<Realmkeeper> What timezone is the countdown based on; UTC or something else?
<alibo> For me the timer says it is available but I cannot upgrade :-(
<alibo> It says "Out Now!".
<James147> and why cant you upgrade?
<Realmkeeper> alibo: That's why I'm asking. Cause, it would have been beter to use UTC; rather than hard coding "dateFuture = new Date(2011,03,28,0,0,0);" and then getting the actual time off of your computer.
<alibo> I changed data source to main server and updated the package list but there is no data about the new release yet.
<James147> Realmkeeper: it will be out when its out... the updator will be checking the repos for an update, not using a timer
<James147> Realmkeeper: dont think I have ever seen a time based updator... that cannot account for delays and as such is a horrible idea :S
<Realmkeeper> James147: Yes, but, usually the release date is based on American time (which has many timezones itself). Kubuntu is an international distro?
<James147> Realmkeeper: But I wouldnt worryabout teh exact release time... and I think they use the latest time zone :) so they have more time to fix last minute problems, though i dont know for sure
<James147> Realmkeeper: I dont think there is a spific time it will be released...
<James147> Realmkeeper: But I would not worry about exactly when it gets released... if you want to upgrade then upgrade now... there wont be many if any differences between now and release
<alibo> They should have stopped the timer at "1 day left" and set it to "Out Now!" manually when it is really available.
<James147> Realmkeeper: if you want to make sure there are no problems with the upgrade then wait a week or two for the post release dust to settle
<Realmkeeper> James147: It's the liveCD I want to show (non-linux using) people.
<James147> Realmkeeper: then dosent really matter when you get it after release :)
<Realmkeeper> Anyhow, I'm not worried about the timing... it's just that the timer should indicate which timezone it means.
<James147> if anything, its best to wait a few days as their servers tend to be under allot of stress on release day
<Realmkeeper> It's a mater of being considerate, that's all.
<Realmkeeper> James147: It's only cause people like you stress the servers out. ;P
<James147> Realmkeeper: why would I stress the servers?
 * Realmkeeper eyes James147, "Unless you're a developer..?"
<James147> Realmkeeper: I am not even useing kubuntu currently :)
<Realmkeeper> Ah... a spy?
<Realmkeeper> jk
<James147> just like helping out :) kubuntu is a great system, even if its not the best choise for me
<Realmkeeper> Well, I'm eyeing off Kubuntu and Chakra... it's neck-and-neck at the moment.
<alibo> Hi, has anybody information about the new feature "owncloud"?
<alibo> Sounds great. I was thinking of storing all the application settings on it like bookmarks in konqueror and make them accessible from any computer by connecting to the cloud. Is this what they have in mind?
<Realmkeeper> alibo: What information do you mean?
<Realmkeeper> Like this type of information: http://dot.kde.org/2011/04/21/first-owncloud-sprint
<James147> alibo: owncloud is a cloud based system that you can deploy on your systems...
<alibo> I am not sure what they mean with cloud. I think my expectations are quite hight.
<James147> alibo: unless you ahve an alwayson or server type computer it might not be of much use
<alibo> I have :-D
<alibo> James147: Wow on the link you posted they said the had quaters is Stuttgart which is my hometown ^^ maybe I can ask them in person haha
<Spaz_Dynamic> is there a way to make sure that my speakers/hardware are properly setup for 5.1 sound? I don't believe my rear speakers are playing anything, and the levels seem off from my last OS
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: system settings > multimedia > phonon > speaker setup
<Spaz_Dynamic> i don't see/have a speaker set up button/option
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: select the sound card you want to change then pick a profile for that card
 * James147 notes the speaker placment/testing part has never played anything for him
<Spaz_Dynamic> i don't have a way to pick a profile either. .-.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: what version of kde?
<Spaz_Dynamic> whatever came with 10.10 + any upgrades found since then
<James147> probally 4.5 then :( sorry, that tab was added in 4.6
<Spaz_Dynamic> does kpackagekit not upgrade KDE?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: not marjor versions
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<James147> though it is in the backports ppa
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, I assume 4.6 is in 11.04
<Spaz_Dynamic> is 11.04 out yet, or is that tomorrow?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: tomorrow, but if you upgrade noew there wont be much diffference then if you did tomorrow
<James147> ^^ except probally better speeds since their servers wont be under heavy load from everyone trying to upgrade at once
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah. I was planning on just installing, not upgrading. having a separate /home partition would mean that settings and such stay?
<James147> and yes, 11.04 has 4.6 to my knowledge
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: user settings would... as long as you dont format the /home partition
<BluesKaj> James147, yes it does
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol ok
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm, what would have have to make a separate partition to not lose programs/drivers ?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you cannot
<Spaz_Dynamic> bah
<Spaz_Dynamic> so upgrading is the only way to do that
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: the installer will delete system folders nomatter where they are, and the very concept of trying to do other wise would break the packagemanager
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: yes, thats th whole point of upgradeing
 * James147 notes that by no matter where they are he means no matter what drive they are on ^^
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: I disagree. If you put them on a separate drive/external drive and unplug it from your computer...
<Spaz_Dynamic> I mean, linux is good, but I don't think its -that- good
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: thenb it wont delete them, but it will install new ones and not know about the old ones
<Spaz_Dynamic> but you could then remove the 'new' ones and mount the drive where it is expecting them to be
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: and yes, you can plug it back in and add the drive to the path to get access to teh programs again... but then you will have two of just about everything causing conflicts
<Spaz_Dynamic> and probably utterly confuse kubuntu
<James147> and the packagemanager wont beable to upgrade to remove the ones on the old drive
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: that would effectivly downgrade you to 10.10 again if you jsut swaped teh dirves
<James147> since the only real thing that made a difference in the versions is the versions of the packages
<Spaz_Dynamic> but regardless, how does one obtain the pre-release (assuming it is essentially the same as what 11.04 will be tomorrow and i'll not have to upgrade everythign a second time)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: its far easier to just upgrade... or reinstall the packages
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sudo do-release-upgrade -d  (-d means devel release)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: any it may or may not be the same tomorrow, but that dosnt matter, the differences will then be upgraded as you normally get upgrades
<James147> (ie, if you download the upgrades tomorrow then you will be on the final release, and not have to redownlaod everyting, only the changes)
<Spaz_Dynamic> Well, as long as i'm not having to do essentially an entire upgrade again, as that would just be a waste of time and their bandwitdh
<James147> ^^ basically ubuntu dosnt care if its beta or not, an update is an update... it only cares from which repos it gets them from
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, committing upgrade
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah, so it'll just check the repos and if anything has been upgraded since I ran the aformentioned command, it will upgrade those
<James147> the do-release-upgrade changes which repors it will use and upgrades all packages, once you have done it you then just update it like you normally do
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: taking backup of your /home would be a better idea before upgrading, though not necessary
<James147> ^^ back ups are always useful :) as is having a spare livecd liying around
<Spaz_Dynamic> heh, i have an ubuntu 9.04 CD lying around somewhere... hard to believe its been two years since then. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh good grief, 197 new packages, and 966 to be upgraded
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: its always a good idea to have one, incase something goes horrifically wrong :S
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: better today then with everyone else trying tomorrow
<Spaz_Dynamic> eh, my bandwidth is low enough that I probably won't see a significant difference anyway xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> but going ahead with it now
<Spaz_Dynamic> I mean, not that my bandwidth is low, just not screamingly high
<Spaz_Dynamic> and it only ever pulls updates from their servers at around 250 KBps anyway
<Spaz_Dynamic> (and thats if I'm lucky)
<James147> thats not too bad
<Spaz_Dynamic> well its why I torrent the install disks.
<Spaz_Dynamic> I can get max bandwidth from my ISP using that, which is 800
<Spaz_Dynamic> and if I'm using eth0 instead of wlan0, I can actually break the speed cap xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> I've gotten a speedtest.net result of about
<Spaz_Dynamic> 3.3MBps
<Spaz_Dynamic> that was a while ago though
<Spaz_Dynamic> about the most i've seen lately has been more like 1.5-2.0
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: I just noticed, you're not having connection issues today
<bittin> Xorg crashed but trying to run apt-get -f upgrade in a framebuffer now and will check if it fixes the problem
<count0nz> q
<bittin> Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 seems to work only problems so far is that my window manager dwm won't start and the sound won't work :(
<Peace-> bittin: ?
<Peace-> bittin: please add veromix
<bittin> whats veromix?
<Peace-> it's this
<Peace-> bittin: a mixer that handles pulse
<Peace-> bittin: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/27/plasma-desktopHs1607.jpg
<Peace-> bittin: look at the desktop
<bittin> i don't find that
<Peace-> bittin: you have to add from here
<bittin> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet veromix
<bittin> and i use openbox
<Peace-> bittin: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/27/plasma-desktoprP1607.jpg
<Peace-> get new widget
<Peace-> well if you don't use plasma ask to #ubuntu
<Peace-> here it's only for kde
<bittin> ok
<bittin> but you gaved me an idea
<bittin> removed pulseaudio and now sound works :)
<bittin> now its just wait for a working dwm :)
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> well or y have a mixer that handles well pulse
<Peace-> or you have to remove pulse
<bittin> this soundcard hates pulse
<livcd> Any package creator ?
<James147> livcd: ??
<livcd> James147: I have question how are the packages compiled
<James147> you might want to ask at #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<Linkmaster> I have a question concerning an update I'm getting
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> so ask
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure if its relavent now...KPackageKit had told me I had two updates, and that neither of their packages where signed. I know the importance of package signing, and I was just wondering how bad of an idea it is to download unsigned packages
<arpan> anyone running natty? having trouble using nvidia drivers?
<arpan> i get black windows like this one : http://imagebin.org/150465
<arpan> with noveau it works fine but some other visual glitches
<arpan> even yakuake window is not displayed when using f12
<arpan> anyone else having this or similar issue with nvidia? it used to work perfect in maverick
<BluesKaj> arpan, did you install the rec'd driver in kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers ?
<arpan> BluesKaj: yes, that's the one i installed
<Spaz_Dynamic> when doing an upgrade and installing a new version of the config for grub... I never know what to do
<BluesKaj> have you updated since installing natty , arpan
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: I always go with package maintener's version whenever asked while upgrading
<BluesKaj> Spaz_Dynamic, sudo update-grub
<arpan> BluesKaj: yep all the latest updates till now
<arpan> BluesKaj: lspci gives -> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<Spaz_Dynamic> BluesKaj: i'm currently being prompted
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: when prompted, go with maintener's version, it should update the grub, according to my experience
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok, and what do the other options do?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: unless you have made changed to the configs for grub go with the mainteners version, otherwise dont
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: what are other options? i can't recall them now.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: the other option keeps anychanges you or scripts might have made to the configs
<BluesKaj> package maintainers version is usually best unless the conf file has been edited
<Spaz_Dynamic> i already said to go with maintainers so I can't copy them here
<Spaz_Dynamic> but IU did get this message before it went off screen
<Spaz_Dynamic> I*
<Spaz_Dynamic> Replacing config file /etc/default/grub with new version
<Spaz_Dynamic> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<Spaz_Dynamic> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 33 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<Spaz_Dynamic> Installation finished. No error reported.
<FloodBotK1> Spaz_Dynamic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spaz_Dynamic> pssh, that was 4 lines.
<Spaz_Dynamic> silly FloodBot
<BluesKaj> BBL , appointment with my barber
<arpan> James147: any idea about nvidia driver causing -> http://imagebin.org/150465
<Spaz_Dynamic> Configuration file `/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc' /n ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation./n ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version./n   What would you like to do about it ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> What should I do about it? same as with GRUB? I don't know exactly what kdmrc is, so I don't know what changes I might have made to it.
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh, and I changed returnlines to /n in the first message
<James147> thats the config file for kdm (the login screen)
<ryrych> good evening
<Spaz_Dynamic> huh.. I don't think I chnaged that, so why does it say it was?
<ryrych> have you ever thought that crash of VirtualBox can remove plasma-desktop? :)
<James147> it might have been, even if the changes arnt signicant...
<jozefk> I forgot how to change the server for kpackagekit
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: did you change any settings for login screen using system settings before upgrading?
<James147> ryrych: nop, cant see how it could
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: That could be one of the reason.
<ryrych> it was really, really strange and stressing story :)
<ryrych> James147: me too, I even purged my cutting-edge x-org :)
<ryrych> James147: the crash caused the same effect of black screen after kdm login
<ryrych> phew :)
<ryrych> I am too nervous and Ku made me really angry :D
<ryrych> haha
<James147> ryrych: it could have crrupted a config that caused plasma-desktop to crash, but I dont see how it can remove it
<ryrych> James147: but it wasn't there :) I had to install it :)
<ryrych> nevermind, now my Ku is up and running
<jozefk> I can't change the server anymore
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: not that I remember
<jozefk> can it be done in terminal or something?
<Chris_H> I get this error when I try to update google chrome --> *short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./opt/google/chrome/libpdf.so'*
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i guess it doesn't matter now anyways as you've updated it already :)
<Chris_H> How can I fix it?
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: Yeah, basically. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> it reports a restart is needed. Be back in a few moments.
<arpan> ok Spaz_Dynamic
<jozefk> maybe sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<jozefk> I must to find the server on the net first
<jozefk> it's actaully ubuntu server
<James147> jozefk: i would not use vim unless you know how to use vim ^^ nano is easier to use
<jozefk> I know how to use vim :)
<jozefk> vim is #1 :)
<arpan> vim +1 \o/
<Peace-> kate ~vim
<Spaz_Dynamic> Woo! I broke it!
<Spaz_Dynamic> *sigh*
<James147> jozefk: just making sure :) the number of guides i see suggesting it to new userss without an explnations is silly :S
<Spaz_Dynamic> good thing I have my handy dandy laptop
<Spaz_Dynamic> with Puppy linux xD
<James147> Peace-: not quite :) kates vi mode is still lacking in many things
<Spaz_Dynamic> but yeah, I try and boot, and I get dumped to tty2
<jozefk> I can't find list of servers for ubuntu
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: make sure kubuntu-desktop is install
<James147> ed
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: uh, would it have been uninstalled?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: press Ctrl+Alt+F7 and see what's there
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: making sure wont hurt :)
<Chris_H> I get this error when I try to update google chrome --> *short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./opt/google/chrome/libpdf.so'*
<Chris_H> Pls help
<Spaz_Dynamic> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 (twice) /dev/sda2: clean x/y files x/y blocks, same for sda3
<arpan> i guess i will remove nvidia drivers and use noveau until it is fixed. :(
<Spaz_Dynamic> init: ureadahead-other main process (802) terminated with status 4
<Spaz_Dynamic> skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: /usr.bin.firefox (huh? I don't have firefox installed... guess that's why its skipped?)
<Spaz_Dynamic> * starting apparmor profiles [ok]
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: not sure, what's wrong there.
<Spaz_Dynamic> *setting sensor limits [ok]
<Peace-> James147: i have used ~ :P
<Spaz_Dynamic> *starting mdns/dns-sd daemon [ok]
<Spaz_Dynamic> and thats it
<Spaz_Dynamic> on tty2, which it dumped me to, I went on and tried to run startx
<Spaz_Dynamic> got a lot of text
<Spaz_Dynamic> and last 3 lines are xinit giving up, unable to connect to x server: connection refused, and server error
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: have you made sure kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<Spaz_Dynamic> kubuntu-desktop: command not found
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, uh, I guess that means it isn't?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i guess your x-org is removed during upgrade
<James147> no, its not a command, its a meta-package
<Spaz_Dynamic> well then how do I check? you need to say these things =P
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii-around> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<James147> that will install it if its not already
<James147> genii-around: dont think --reinstall is needed
<genii-around> James147: Perhaps not
<Spaz_Dynamic> i got a ton of errors
<James147> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: from tty2, run aptitude show xorg
<Spaz_Dynamic> it was probably because it hasn't loaded my wireless driver yet?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i prefer aptitude over apt-get when such info is needed quickly
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: don't have aptitude installed
<Spaz_Dynamic> but as I said, I don't know if it loaded my wireless driver, and I don't know how to check
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you can install it with sudo apt-get install aptitude, only if you want, it doesn't hurt, at least not me ;)
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: o wireless?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: thats more complcated :p
<Spaz_Dynamic> figures
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: can you get a wired connection? it makes things simpler
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'd have to move my whole desktop
<Spaz_Dynamic> and it wouuld be the fourth time this week
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'm getting rather tired of it
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it would proballe be esier then trying to connect via wireless :S
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i faced this same problem during one of my upgrade and it was my old xorg  removed but newer one never installed due to broken dep
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i would suggest you check the status of your xorg, may save you lot of time..
<Spaz_Dynamic> how do I do that, exactly
<jozefk> pita
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: connect via wireless? depends on what type of encryption you are using
<Spaz_Dynamic> that too. I was also asking how I check status of xorg
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: apt-cache doesn't show the status, while aptitude gives that info, i dont know of any other trick to get that info
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: in this situation i would try to install aptitude and remove it later, if not needed
<Spaz_Dynamic> first I would need to get online
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup  << probally one of the better guids I have seen... though one addition is that I would make sure network-manager isnt running first (sudo stop network-manager)
<Spaz_Dynamic> why is that?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: run iwconfig in tty2
<arpan> and see if it shows your wireless adapter as wlan0 or something
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: I don't have the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: I don't have the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: did u see wlan0 in output of iwconfig?
<Spaz_Dynamic> never mind, I think I'm getting it. xD
<arpan> okey
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sudo wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan yeah, i knew wlan0 was it before I started
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: eah just saw that
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: replacing mywireless_ssid and secretpassphrase
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah i know
<Spaz_Dynamic> but it says premission denied
<Spaz_Dynamic> permission*
<Spaz_Dynamic> it said it even after I said sudo
<Spaz_Dynamic> o.o
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: most of the commands on that guide are run as root ^^
<Spaz_Dynamic> isn't that what sudo would do
<James147> anything begining with a # you should run with sudo
<James147> o yeah, sorry, forgetting how pipes work :)
<James147> wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" | tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Spaz_Dynamic> do I need the file before I can do that?
<James147> wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" | sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<James147> even
<ace> hi all
<Spaz_Dynamic> alright, that worked
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: just so you know whats happening, sudo command is run (sudo run the command as root) then the output get piped using > to the file as a normal user... which they dont have permissions to do
<Spaz_Dynamic> aaahhh ok
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: so you can either use the above or use "sudo -i" first then run the command
<Spaz_Dynamic> i thought sudo would do anything as root as long as it wasn't piped with the pipe |
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: > is another type of pipe
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah, I meant that I thought only the | would stop a sudo
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> that sounds funny
<Spaz_Dynamic> "I thought only the pipe would stop a sudo"
<Spaz_Dynamic> >.>
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it dosnt stop sudo ^^ its the way bash interprets the commands | and > and < have a higher scope then commands.... ie bash reads it as (sudo command) | (command)
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah.
<Spaz_Dynamic> I know
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it dosnt stop the commands ^^ just means the second command is run as a normal user and not root
<Spaz_Dynamic> I meant that the super user status stops when it comes to a pipe, meaning it doesn't extend to the rest of the command
<Spaz_Dynamic> not that it is cancled
<James147> yeah :) sorry, though you ment it broke the pipe :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol, nah, nobody like broken pipes
<Spaz_Dynamic> but uh, I need a crash course on using vi
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<Pici> vimtutor is handy.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: there is no crash course... though vitutor is probally the closest thing to one
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: try sudo apt-get update, if it shows any packages still to be upgraded, mostly due to broken dep
<Pici> I ran through it myself recently, trying to learn vim finally.
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan still not online, hold on.
<jozefk> part
<Spaz_Dynamic> and guys, just tell me how to actually add to a file, and save it. thats all I need presently
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, and how to close it
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> quick, before I do any more damage to this conf
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you finished typing content then press escape, then press : , then w
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: that's how u save a file in vi/vim
<Spaz_Dynamic> gack
<Spaz_Dynamic> i don't know whats going on, but somehow I deleted an entire line
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you should see typing of :w at the bottom left
<Spaz_Dynamic> how do I quit without saving xD
<James147> ??
<arpan> press escape, then type :q!, then enter
<Spaz_Dynamic> (04:26:28 PM) Spaz_Dynamic: gack
<Spaz_Dynamic> (04:26:41 PM) Spaz_Dynamic: i don't know whats going on, but somehow I deleted an entire line
<James147> o yea :)
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: were u able to get online on ur broken system?
<kalib> Hi people. Is there a way to start an application X with my Kubuntu? I mean.. Everytime that I do log on my Kubuntu, this application should starts too.
<James147> kalib: system settings > startup & shutdown > autostart
<kalib> James147, thanks
<Daxar> Hey, I have a question along those lines. I set KNetworkManager to start up when my comp does, but it doesn't.
<James147> Daxar: knetworkmanager was replaced by the networkmanager widget in later vversion of kubuntu
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: still working on it. I finally figured out vi so I just finished the file editing I needed xD
<James147> Daxar: which you place on the panel or system tray like other widgets
<Daxar> Ooh, so I just need this widget and I'm set?
<James147> Daxar: basically
<Spaz_Dynamic> CUUUURRRSSSSEEEESSSSS!!!! dhcpcd command isn't installed =(
<Daxar> Hmm, I don't see this said widget in the Plasma list. "Network Monitor" is the closest, and searching for it via the Plasma internet search reveals nothing but a "WiFi Wireless Signal Strength in Panel"
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: dhcpclient or something...
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: i guess that would be dhclient, not sure though
<James147> dhclient ^^
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sorry, should have mentioned that :)
<James147> arpan: yes
 * James147 isnt on a kubuntu computer and coulnted quite remember the name :p
<Daxar> Ohwait, KPackageKit says that KNetworkManager is just a KDE frontend for NetworkManager.
<James147> Daxar: yes
<James147> as is the widget
<Daxar> Argh, I'm so stupid
<Daxar> Nevermind, I had it set to "auto" showing Knetworkmanager
<Daxar> Thanks.
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm, how do you kill a backgrounded task?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you may need process id
<Daxar> System Monitor?
<Spaz_Dynamic> daxar, running in tty2
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: i forget right now, how do I list running processes/their ids?
<Spaz_Dynamic> top?
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: ps -A | grep "processname" without quotes
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: iirc, top would display top10 or so most active processes..
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm
<Spaz_Dynamic> i have two running apparently
<arpan> which process u r looking for?
<Spaz_Dynamic> two wpa_supplicant
<arpan> and why you want to kill it?
<Spaz_Dynamic> i think one is tying up my wifi
<Spaz_Dynamic> if not, well, linux is for learning.
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sorry disconnected for a second, whats the problem?
<Spaz_Dynamic> when I try to run wpa_supplicant i get errors that the device is busy
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I checked using ps -A | grep wpa_supplicant and I have two currently running
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<arpan> yeah tht should work
<Spaz_Dynamic> how long should dhclient take to run?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it shouldnt take long if ypour connected... umm, i should have noted that the above command would have brought down the interface and back up again... you will need to reconfigure it
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: :) as I said, a wire would have been easier
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: though once you figure it out it becomes easier
<Spaz_Dynamic> linux is for learning ^_^
<James147> :D
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you may use this guide with quick commands -> http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: replace ath0 with wlan0 in case you use those commands
<James147> arpan: that looks liek wep encryption
<James147> arpan: at elast, i have never gotten iwconfig essid to work with wpa
<arpan> James147: nope, that's just setting up your wireless through commands
<arpan> James147: i never had to do that but i guess learning is good
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: hmm,
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: also, you did stop networkmanager first? I found that interferes with the commands
<Spaz_Dynamic> how would I do that?
<James147> sudo stop network-manager
<James147> or sudo service network-manager stop
<James147> or sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop :)
<James147> (you can replace stop with start or status as well to start to check its status)
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok, thats working better, but i'm getting problens
<Spaz_Dynamic> wpa: invalid eapol-key mic when using tptk - ignoring tptk
<Jesse_> i tried installing the proprietary AMD/ATI driver through the additional drivers and my kubuntu quit working after i restarted
<Spaz_Dynamic> wpa: could not verify eapol-key mic - dropping packet
<Spaz_Dynamic> autentication with [macaddress] timed out.
<James147> Jesse_: if you rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf x should revert to using the open drivers
<Spaz_Dynamic> then it disconnects, and associates with it, but then disassociates with reason '0'
<Spaz_Dynamic> and repeats the whole thing
<Spaz_Dynamic> as much as I want to get my desktop fixed, I want to be able to do it without having to relocate to ethernet
<Spaz_Dynamic> and connecting via wifi from terminal is awesome
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: :)
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: would like to see you succeed there :)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: well good luck... took me far to long to beable to connect with ubuntu on commandline :S
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan, but it keeps disconnecting as soon as it associates.
<Spaz_Dynamic> saying someting about reason 0
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, for no reason? lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> and James147, yeah, well, I'm generally patient when the computer isn't being slow. and its not like I have a lot of things to do. don't have work until tomorrow afternoon.
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah, something is wrong.
<Spaz_Dynamic> I changed the password for it and the generated key, and its doing the exact same thing
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: use "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" if you want to start again
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: try those commands that i linked earlier, it may work.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: or, some things I can suggest, try using no encryption, see if you can connect, then try wep
<Spaz_Dynamic> wait... I have a question...
<Spaz_Dynamic> well a couple I guess
<Spaz_Dynamic> what was it that I was needing to get off the intenet again?
<Spaz_Dynamic> internet*
<James147> kubuntu-desktop ^^ that is if it isnt already installed :p
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, would that be on the kubuntu 10.10 disk?
<Spaz_Dynamic> cause I have that right in front of me...
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: probally not the version you need...
<Spaz_Dynamic> a version that would work and make this all a lot easier and probably get my wifi back up to top it off?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: it would be easier to use the wire, ot no encryption
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: the disc would have older version that currently installed and probably you can not be install it with new dependency
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, would it be worth a try?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: quicker to use a wire ot use no encryption
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just really do not want to have to haul my desktop across the house to get something done
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: then turn off the wireless encryption for abit?
<Spaz_Dynamic> no encription
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmm
<Spaz_Dynamic> hokay
<Spaz_Dynamic> assuming i managed to reconnect before I pinged out
<Spaz_Dynamic> hrm
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: it doesn't seem to be doing differently
<Spaz_Dynamic> i think
<Spaz_Dynamic> iwconfig wlan0 still has "ESSID:off/any"
<Spaz_Dynamic> so it doesn't look like iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" worked
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: with no encryption?
<Spaz_Dynamic> 05:50:55 PM) Spaz_Dynamic: James147: it doesn't seem to be doing differently,  think
<Spaz_Dynamic> (05:51:20 PM) Spaz_Dynamic: iwconfig wlan0 still has "ESSID:off/any"
<Spaz_Dynamic> (05:51:37 PM) Spaz_Dynamic: so it doesn't look like iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" worked
<Spaz_Dynamic> and yes, encription is off
<Spaz_Dynamic> and dhclient is still taking a while
<BajK> it's about time Kubuntu's page gets updated for some new screenshots? as far as I can tell they show KDE 4.4?
<BajK> or even older
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: http://pastebin.com/UfxYw8dA << running those commands in order .... should ... work
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: "iwconfig" before dhclient to check its associated if you want
<James147> ^^ note that I would wait a few seconds after the sudo iwconfig ... command
<Spaz_Dynamic> james
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: you broke it
<Spaz_Dynamic> now its not even scanning
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> and is it iwlist or iwconfig ?
<James147> iwlist is used for scanning
<James147> iwconfig is used for congigureing
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok
<Spaz_Dynamic> well, it isn't scanning anymore
<James147> hmm
<James147> easyway: reboot :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> haha
 * James147 isnt entrily sure how to makes wifi work well with command line on ubuntu.... and has found it just seems to stop working after a while
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: meanwhile you can check for "apt-get check", it will look for broken dependencies, if any.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you could try "sudo services networking restart"
<Spaz_Dynamic> i think it works upon restarting
<Spaz_Dynamic> or not
<Spaz_Dynamic> iwconfig wlan0 still reports that the essid is off
<Spaz_Dynamic> and apt-get check didn't say anything was wrong so
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: did you wait a few seconds after the iwconfig essid?
 * James147 finds it takes a few to actually connect
<Spaz_Dynamic> a couple, i think
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: :) it still says its off if you run it again?
<Spaz_Dynamic> lemme try one more time (though note that dhclient ran very quickly this time)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: that sounds good
<Spaz_Dynamic> and quickly again
<James147> "ping -c 3 8.8.8.8" to see if you are connected to the internet
<Spaz_Dynamic> nope
<Spaz_Dynamic> network unreachable
<Spaz_Dynamic> which is what I thought
<Spaz_Dynamic> iwconfig wlan0 still says that there is no essid
<kyle____> could someone help me with installing an audio driver??
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: try "dpkg --configure -a", you don't need to be online for that
<kyle____> anyone?
<kyle____> i have the driver for linux that came on my MB cd
<kyle____> i ran sudo sh install
<James147> kyle____: you dont generally ahve to install audi drivers
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Spaz_Dynamic> arpan: it ran it and didn't say anything
<kyle____> and i get a ton of stuff from the console
<kyle____> i know generally you dont need a driver
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: okay. try "apt-get check"
<Spaz_Dynamic> couple lines, no errors.
<kyle____> but i have the driver from the manufacturer and i want to use it, the one that comes with ubuntu doesnt properly work with my sound card
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: any useful info?
<kyle____> if anyone could take a look at my console output and tell me whats going on, i could probably take it from there
<Spaz_Dynamic> just that reading package lists is done, it was building a dep tree, and its done reading state information
<kyle____> ok i  think i found the problem but can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<kyle____> The file /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic-pae/build/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<kyle____> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<kyle____> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<kyle____> sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic-pae/build).
<kyle____> make all-deps
<FloodBotK1> kyle____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle____> :(
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you can check installed status with dpkg -l | grep -i 'packagename'
<Spaz_Dynamic> what package should I be checking again?
<arpan> so you can do dpkg -l | grep -i 'xorg' and dpkg -l | grep -i 'kubuntu-desktop'
<James147> kubuntu-desktop
<Spaz_Dynamic> that one
<Spaz_Dynamic> thanks
<arpan> that would be xorg and kubuntu-desktop
<Spaz_Dynamic> 1.222.1
<Spaz_Dynamic> for kubuntu-desktop
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: if installed you would see description of that package next to the name of the package
<Spaz_Dynamic> crap load of things for xorg xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> and all have descriptions and such
<Spaz_Dynamic> I see name, version, description
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: hmm, suggest its installed :)
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: what graphics card do you have?
<Spaz_Dynamic> ATI Radeon HD 3650 with proprietary drivers installed
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: what happens if you rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Spaz_Dynamic> to anything in particular, or just different than its original
<James147> (will make it default to using the open drivers)
<James147> just different ^^ its common to use .bak .bakup or .ori or .original
<James147> and a suffix ^^
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: or you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kyle____> ok so my installer failing is due to this line   checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no  how do i solve that?
<James147> arpan: I dont think that will rename the xorg.conf file
<James147> or touch it at all
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok, renamed
<Spaz_Dynamic> now what, restart?
<Spaz_Dynamic> or uh..
<Spaz_Dynamic> o.o
<FloodBotK1> Spaz_Dynamic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: try to start x
<James147> ie "startx" or "sudo start kdm"
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no that is what i get when i try to use the installer for my driver, how do i solve this??
<Spaz_Dynamic> looks same as before
<Spaz_Dynamic> for start x
<James147> kyle____: what are you trying to install a driver for? Kubuntu should have everything you need if not isntalled then in the repos
<Spaz_Dynamic> and kdm is apparently already running
<Spaz_Dynamic> >.>
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: can you pastebin teh output?
<James147> heh
<Spaz_Dynamic> no as the computer isn't online and its a terminal
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh, you mean type it out
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<James147> alt+ctrl+F7  (or F8) and see if tis running
<Spaz_Dynamic> no, not quite, but it loaded a lot more stuff this time it looks like
<kyle____> because as i said before the driver that comes with ubuntu does not work on this audio card. and there is nothing in the repos for it. what i do have is a cd that came with the MB that has the driver i need on it.
<Spaz_Dynamic> i think
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sudo stop kdm    then try startx
<Spaz_Dynamic> same result
<Spaz_Dynamic> or i think
<Spaz_Dynamic> it looks mostly the same
<kyle____> so any idea as to how to fix the problem?  its probably something small and stupid
<James147> what error is it faling on?
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no
<Spaz_Dynamic> looks like its seg faulting
<arpan> James147: would it help him to remove the ATI prop driver and reboot?
<James147> arpan: without an xorg.conf it should use the open drivers, remoing the proprityone probally wont help
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: hmm
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: well, I would suggest running a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo install -f" to make sure everything is installed and uptodate and not brooken
<Mass0Car> hi all, I am having a strange problem on my GFs sony vaio with kubuntu installed. when we click on an internet link it seems to open up a ton of windows
<Spaz_Dynamic> "caught signal 11 (segmentation fault) sever aborting consult x.org foundation support at [their wiki]
<Spaz_Dynamic> james, but my wifi isn't working xD
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: that why I said i would suggest... :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> hmmm
<gigasoft> how can i install  kubuntu 64 bit on i5 pricessors  ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> is there a way i could like, boot off of the 10.10 install cd and then run commands, assuming I can get it to load the right drivers for my wifi?
<Mass0Car> after a while I get a message saying "unable to run command specified. the file or folder file:///home/jax/.wine/dosdevice/z:/var/tmp/kdecache-jax/krun/19800.0.output.apsx does not exist
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh hell, is there some way I could get my ethernet on the desktop to connect to my laptop and access the internet though that?
<James147> Mass0Car: which pprogram are you using to acces the internet?
<Mass0Car> well it happens when clicking on links in kmail
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: sorry, not entirly sure what else to do without a internet connection :S
<Mass0Car> and when trying to download new kde themes
<Spaz_Dynamic> you see my previous message?
<Spaz_Dynamic> i mean, i'm on my laptop in front of my desktop
<Spaz_Dynamic> if I could use the wifi from my laptop with a cat5 to my desktop
<Mass0Car> does anyone have any ideas?
<arpan> Mass0Car: can't think of any reason why clicking a link in kmail should try to open a local .aspx file in wine config directory
<arpan> Spaz_Dynamic: you can try for that but i don't have any idea if it will work or not
<Mass0Car> no neither could I
<Spaz_Dynamic> hrm
<Spaz_Dynamic> maybe i'll just go get a 40 or so foot cable at the store
<Spaz_Dynamic> just so I don't have to move my desktop
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<arpan> :D
<Spaz_Dynamic> (also, it would prevent this sort of thing from happening again)
<arpan> Mass0Car: can you check what's inside the dosdevice directory mentioned in the path?
<arpan> Mass0Car: I never needed/used wine so can't help with that. sorry.
<shaka> whois
<Mass0Car> no probs
<Mass0Car> i will keep digging
<James147> Mass0Car: sorry, what browser are you using?
<Mass0Car> firefox
<arpan> alrighty 4:20a now, gotta go to bed.. ciao
<kubuntuuser> test
<Mass0Car> thanks for the help, I need some sleep now. will try again tomorrow
<kubuntuuser> hello, I updated to maverick and now it isn't possible to change the kdm-theme anymore
<kubuntuuser> I found that bug from 2008 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866423 it seems to be the same bug
#kubuntu 2011-04-28
<James147> kubuntuuser: try running "kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm" and changing it in that dialog (you need to close the other one first)
<kubuntuuser> ok
<kubuntuuser> yes I can see the list of kdm-themes :)
<kubuntuuser> after installation of this
<kubuntuuser> but it works only on this way :(
<James147> kubuntuuser: its a bug in kde 4.5.X where the kdm config dialog needs to be run as root to change the settings, 4.6 changed it so that it prompts for the root pass when you click apply
<kubuntuuser> and 4.6 will be in natty?
<James147> yes
<kubuntuuser> :)
<kyle____> where is my autoconf.h file????
<rafael> oi
<youngpatrick> Anybody know how to fix the Realtek lan card problem ???
<youngpatrick> Anybody know how to fix the Realtek lan card problem ???
<DarthFrog> youngpatrick: Do you always ask questions in stereo?
<amason_> perhaps if you describe the problem you are having and the steps you have performed to debug the issue so far, we may be able to help
<youngpatrick> No...the Realtek Giga lan card RTL8168 in HPDM1-Z laptop
<youngpatrick> I have downloaded the lan card from realtek web-site and compiled it. the module is OK.. But the problem is my router netgear wndr3700 cannot detect the lan card as Gigabit version
<amason_> youngpatrick: does your router have gigabit ethernet ports ?
<youngpatrick> my router have gigabit ethernet ports.. that is when the gigabit lan card plugged-in,,, the signal lamp should blink in green color...But the laptop gigabit lan card which the router send the signal lamp color in amber...That means the router detect it as 100Mbps not in 1000Mbps.
<amason_> and does your computer detect the nic as gigabit ?
<youngpatrick> I use the default config as auto eth0 and auto lo in /etc/netwok/interfaces....however, i also change the interfaces consig in static Ip address for my laptop.... but it still not work.
<amason_> you didn't answer my question though
<amason_> does the computer see it as a gigabit device
<youngpatrick> lspci -v.... it is the gigabit device confirmed
<amason_> erm that just confirms the name of the module
<amason_> use ethtool to query the device
<amason_> and see if it knows it's a gigabit device
<amason_> actually can you pastebin the output of that
<youngpatrick> I have tried ethtool to forece the device in full duplex and 1000mbps,,,autoneg on....It does not work....Other thing is the router signal lamp blink in green color in the first few seconds after I have plugged the lan cable from the laptop....after the few seconds, it change the signal color in amber !!!!!
<youngpatrick> Sorry, I am using my desktop to chat and my laptop.... I cannot pastebiin the output
<youngpatrick> Moreover, I also blacklisted the modules RTL8169....lsmod | grep r81*... the output modules said as r8168 <--loading the correct one from the system
<youngpatrick> Any idea ???
<Spaz_Dynamic> hey
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, xorg doesn't start
<Spaz_Dynamic> and startx doesn't do it either. I get a segmentation fault
<Spaz_Dynamic> I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting.
<Spaz_Dynamic> I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting. How can I resolve the segfault and get a GUI running again?
<akashkj> Hey
<akashkj> Im looking for the Latest version Kubuntu11.04
<akashkj> Cant find a download
<akashkj> i dont want the alpha and beta releases
<akashkj> HELLLLLLLLLLLp!!
<akashkj> Anyone here ?
<akashkj> ?
<amason_> no no one is here
<amason_> all gone
<amason_> akashkj: so you want something that hasn't been released but you don't want alpha and beta releases ?
<ryan_> I love Kubuntu 11.4
<ryan_> :)
<akashkj> Ryan
<akashkj> How do i get 11.04
<akashkj> ??
<akashkj> ??
<FloodBotK1> akashkj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amason_> akashkj: what part of my reply did you not understand ?
<amason_> 11.04 is not stable...if you want 11.04 you need to be running a beta
<akashkj> Sadness
<amason_> akashkj: it will be out shortly
<akashkj> But they relased a stable version today, didnt they ??
<amason_> no
<akashkj> Cool
<akashkj> Any idea when ?
<amason_> soon
<amason_> sometime on april 28th UTC it's due
<akashkj> Cool
<akashkj> Thanks
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> any thoughts on unity here?
<amason_> yup, i am happy i'm running kubuntu :)
<ryan_> yea
<ryan_> I have used both
<ryan_> Love unity too
<ryan_> but don't upgrade
<amason_> i'm sure unity will be awesome but it's new
<amason_> and thus i expect there will be teething issues
<ryan_> it don't work as well as the fresh install
<ryan_> If u have used mac
<ryan_> its very much same
<ryan_> with unique ubuntu differences
<ryan_> biggest issue I found
<ryan_> was the Libre office didn't print on most myoffice jobs
<ryan_> so I had to down grade again to make my work work
<ryan_> and that uwas kubuiuntu nd Ubuntu
<ryan_> the error suggest thaqt libre office didn't tell the printer when to close the job
<ryan_> oh
<ryan_> and I find Ubuntu has a better gui fire wall interface
<ryan_> :)
<ryan_> for dl
<amason_> libreoffice has no control over printer jobs
<amason_> it can submit a print job
<amason_> but it doesn't have the ability to control / stop them
<amason_> that is the role of the print manager
<ryan_> yea
<ryan_> but Ubuntu Kubunt u 10.10 worked on the same job
<ryan_> same with mint 10
<ryan_> all I did was reinstall and it worked
<ryan_> thumb drive
<ryan_> so even though the work was done on libre
<ryan_> open office printed where libre office frose the printer
<ryan_> so if its the manager
<ryan_> so be it
<ryan_> but thats an issue then with 11.4
<ryan_> and thats 11.4 ubuntu and kubuntu
<ryan_> I tried both before going back
<ryan_> thus I tought it was libre office
<Tm_T> ryan_: for 11.04, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> as it's not released yet and thus not supported yet
<ryan_> agreed
<ryan_> I am not asking for an answer
<ryan_> just lettingpl know
<Tm_T> ah, misread then, my bad (:
<ryan_> its kool
<ryan_> :)
<ryan_> but I will add that channel
<ryan_> ty
<Spaz_Dynamic> kpackage isn't fetching natty
<gh0st> so I use the usb-creator in the iso and then try to boot to it. it just sits on the "syslinux ebios copyright" screen. wtf?
<ryan_> spaz?
<ryan_> kpackg won't  get it till tomorrow
<Spaz_Dynamic> ryan_: ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> ryan_: why is that?
<ryan_> but
<ryan_> cause the release date isn't till then
<Spaz_Dynamic> the website says its out...
<ryan_> but the fresh install is best in this upgragde
<Spaz_Dynamic> meh
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just installed 10.10
<ryan_> l0l
<ryan_> 10 10 and 11.4 is very differenty
<ryan_> do what u want
<Spaz_Dynamic> hopefully 11.04 is notably better.
<ryan_> but...
<ryan_> many different office and other packages that will work better fresh
<ryan_> It is better
<Spaz_Dynamic> is it better with sound, graphics, and uh, well, thats all i've had any issue with so far
<ryan_> I have used both
<ryan_> and freh works better (in this caes)
<ryan_> then my upgrade
<ryan_> on ubuntu
<ryan_> and kubuintu
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> yea
<maco> this channel is wonderfully lacking in annoying repitition. wow!
<ryan_> unless u use a compaque
<ryan_> maco
<ryan_> is that good?
<maco> ryan_: #ubunt is full of people asking "is it out yet" because they dont read /topic
<ryan_> ol
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> I know
<ryan_> :S
<maco> (or realise that ubuntu.com will stop announcing maverick and start announcing natty when natty's out?)
<FloodBotK1> ryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spaz_Dynamic> there is less than 1/5 of the people here
<Spaz_Dynamic> but natty is out
<ryan_> kk flood
<maco> not the final version
<Spaz_Dynamic> kubuntu.org says its released
<maco> they're still building ISOs
<ryan_> I am refering to both
<Spaz_Dynamic> go look
<ryan_> I  will leave
<ryan_> ty
<maco> Spaz_Dynamic: oh, thats just a javascript thing that's going by the clock
<maco> the release managers have not called it gold yet
<Spaz_Dynamic> ah
<Spaz_Dynamic> thatis dumb
<Spaz_Dynamic> i sat there telling kpackage to check repeatedly for like 20 minutes before giving up xD
<ryan_> this is where kde is going due to ppllike Floodbot
<ryan_> =1
<ryan_> bye
<Guest66402> hey guys any ideas as to when kubuntu 11.04 be launched today, i mean what time
<tsimpson> wow, some people have 0 patience
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> I think they're being thrown off because the kubuntu website says that its out now
<tsimpson> it says beta 2, not final release
<tsimpson> oh, the huge "Out Now!" image :|
<Spaz_Dynamic> tsimpson: yeah, that.
<hotmanta> hello
<hotmanta> starting Quassel and trying it on 11.04 beta..
<Secris> wow there are alot of people in here
<Tm_T> hi Secris, welcome
<Secris> thanks
<Secris> Figured I would drop in since I have been waiting on the natty release for weeks
<tsimpson> Secris: there are a bunch of people waiting in #ubuntu-release-party if you want to join in
<Secris> I should really go to bed but I think I will drop by there
<Lhademmor> Hey, I've just installed Kubuntu natty beta, but for some reason, the "Additional drivers" dialogue doesn't allow me to download fglrx for my ATI Radeon HD 5700. That's odd, because Ubuntu found it and allowed me.
<Lhademmor> Any way for me to get hold of it? Without a driver, the fan is at its max, and it's so goddamn noisy
<mah454> when kubuntu-11.04 released ?
<tsimpson> mah454: today
<jtheuer> Hi, does anyone have kmail + akonadi + google contacts running? kmail doesn
<jtheuer> 't suggest address from my address book, just recent ones.
<Mad_Dud> hi guys.
<Mad_Dud> big day today, eh? :-)
<Incarus6> Kubuntu.org announced 11.04 (not released atm) http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I saw right now ,but the link  to the download page, seems to be wrong (https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download)
<BlouBlou> !download | AlexZion
<ubottu> AlexZion: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Incarus6> AlexZion, yes, they are going to change the link when 11.04 is released
<AlexZion> ahh ok , so it's normal ....
<AlexZion> BlouBlou: at the page of official download , there is just the 10.10 version , so it's not the same.... :D
<BlouBlou> AlexZion: wait to 18:00 GMT as usually
<AlexZion> anyway thank to any developer of Kubuntu , I'm pretty sure the new release will be amazing , like always ....
<AlexZion> yeah BlouBlou I know , my message was just because I thougth there was an error on the official page ...
<seawolf> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release :D
<BlouBlou> still not in update-manager
<chazwoza> anyone know what time kubuntu 11.04 will be released?
<Mad_Dud> couple minutes ago
<Mad_Dud> 12:57<f'seawolf> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release :D
<chazwoza> that link says its not released?
<Tinason> what is the command line, er, commmand, to do a dist upgrade in kubuntu maverick?
<chazwoza> websites screwed
<chazwoza> :(
<Mad_Dud> oh, im sorry. i try to get to torrent tracker ignoring http and ftp downloads
<Mad_Dud> oh and "not" in the title. interesting.
<chazwoza> the download link on that news article is screwed
<chazwoza> www-admin.kubuntu.org ?
<Mad_Dud> does this one work for you? torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Tinason> i am trying to dist upgrade via kpackagekit, but kpackagekit isnt showing any updates. whats up? is it just me? has anyone here started a network upgrade? if so how?
<BlouBlou> Tinason: wait in #ubuntu-release-party  - it hasn't been released yet
<Tinason> oh ok, thanks BlouBlou
<Mad_Dud> thanks
<bearsh|work> it seems to be released according the ubuntu.com website...
<BlouBlou> not officialy
<BlouBlou> so it's not in update-manager yet
<Tinason> its out, yay
<chazwoza> erm
<chazwoza> where can i find 11.04 ?
<chazwoza> the 11.04 release page is gone?
<Tinason> i guess at the kubuntu site, but i was referring to network upgrade via kpackage kit
<arpan> i can't authorize to twitter using choqok, on natty, any help?
<alibo> xk
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Riddell> Kubuntu 11.04 is out! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<Chris_H> Hi, is it safe to upgrade to natty? Or should I just do fresh install and move my settings?
<tsimpson> upgrading should be perfectly safe
<simion314> Chris_H: i prefer fresh
<Mad_Dud> i do both
<Mad_Dud> :-)
<Mad_Dud> thank you for release!
<Riddell> Chris_H: follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Riddell> you're welcome Mad_Dud!
<Chris_H> lol, I remember upgrading ubuntu 10.04 and all the graphics seemed to be broken somehow
<Chris_H> I guess I will do a fresh install
<Chris_H> Its pretty much safe
<simion314> if you have space on the HDD i would  install the new version in other partition and test it,i am now runing both 11.04 and 10.10 , so for example the gmail plasmoid is not working in 11.04, flash will crash on full screen with effects on on the new version , so things can go wrong in some machines/drivers
<simion314> i get a strange bug, during boot my keyboard led is turning off and nothing will happen,if i press the power button the keyboard led will turn on and the bott continue
<simion314> weird
<Chris_H> simion314: I am using KDE 4.6.2 (the same version which natty uses) on Kubuntu 10.10 machine and both Flash and gmail-plasmoid work fine
<Chris_H> I guess I should test drive it first
<simion314> Chris_H: the drivers cause the problems in flash.i guess the open source driver was updated in this version, i do not tried the ati driver because it seems to make Opera slower
<simion314> Chris_H: this time i will try to not install gnome apps,maybe GTK only(without gnome dependencies) if i realy need it
<Mad_Dud> guys, do you know any widget, which behaves as notepad, that pops out from taskbar after clicking icon?
<Chris_H> simion314: I too had that trouble. I installed hack --> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<simion314> Chris_H: what problem, flash or boot?
<Chris_H> simion314: problem with the drivers and flash
<simion314> Chris_H: i am still hoping that kwin can be made to turn effects off when runing flash or vlc in full scree
<phoenix_firebrd> how can i upgrade from 11.04 beta to 11.04 final
<Chris_H> You can also try xrender compositing instead of openGL, simion314
<Chris_H> It works faster on some machines
<simion314> Chris_H: gmail plasmoids works now, i checked it again and it seems that my accound detailed were missing,now it runs , the only fix i need is for flash and boot problem
<Linkmaster> I'm contemplating upgrading to 11.04..how does it look? Also, which ppa's should I keep to ensure the distro stays good
<Linkmaster> arpan: I see that your back :P
<arpan> yep
<bittin> How do i update from Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 to 11.04 ?
<arpan> Linkmaster: was here yesterday as well!!!
<Linkmaster> bittin: how does 11.04 look and feel compared to 10.10?
<Linkmaster> and I must've missed you then. Playing too many games P
<bittin> only change i seen so far is new backround and firefox 4 instead of 3
<Chris_H> Linkmaster: If you are using  KDE 4.6, it looks the same in natty :)
<Linkmaster> Huh..I want to upgrade pretty bad at the moment. Do you happen to know which ppa's I need to keep to ensure I dont break my system by accident? I've added quite a few since first installation
<Linkmaster> Chris_H: ah, alright. I love 4.6. Much better then 4.5 in my eyes
<arpan> Linkmaster: iirc, the upgrade will disable any third party repo while upgrading
<arpan> Linkmaster: once the upgrade is finished, you can re-enable them
<Linkmaster> Ah. What about through konsole? Since I prefer 'apt-get' to pretty much everything
<arpan> Linkmaster: never tried dis-upgrade with apt-get so can't help there, sorry!
<arpan> *dist-upgrade
<Linkmaster> Hm, thanks for the advice though. It will keep all my stuff installed, correct?
<arpan> Linkmaster: GUI - yes. apt-get - should. :)
<arpan> Linkmaster: only rough case i can think of is, broken deps due to third party repos and new updates
<arpan> Linkmaster: i guess, disabling third party repos in apt sources before upgrading may do the trick.
<Linkmaster> :0?
<arpan> Linkmaster: upgrading or haven't decided yet?
<Linkmaster> Still in contemplation. My internet speed here at school is terrible at best, and I'm trying to finish a torrent[its 33gigs..how dumb do I get?]beforehand
<Linkmaster> Do you know if theres any changes made to AmaroK?
<Linkmaster> arpan: yeah, I'm going to upgrade. I'm using Kubuntu, its bleeding-edge. I should've upgraded on the first beta release :/
<kalib> Did anyone upgraded from Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04?
<Bauldrick> I have a problem --- I can only get into system if I boot into recovery and then > resume boot - that gives me a command prompt at which point I login and issue startx - If I try to select normal 2.35.8 at grub (or whatever # it is) I get black screen and monitor actually turns off...
<Bauldrick> 11.04 ^^
<Bauldrick> and pc becomes non-responsive (power button doesn't work) I have to pull the plug....
<Linkmaster> Bauldrick: Have you tried updating the computer/drivers?
<Linkmaster> arpan:  if possible, you said you put Kaffiene on your computer: can you see what happens if you open up a .mpg file? I get an annoying crash that I also got with Dragonplayer. It could be that .mpg files aren't read[rather then .mpeg], so I would need to convert them to .avi..not sure, I was considering moving them to .avi, since I do have support for that
<arpan> Linkmaster: lemme check it
<Bauldrick> Linkmaster: by that you mean? I installed this from disc as beta2 and has been running fine. It was fine last night too, only today when turning on I'm faced with this strange problem.. I'm logged in now and there no updates when 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is run.
<BluesKaj> Happy Release Day
<Linkmaster> Bauldrick: Hmm.....sounds interesting
<Linkmaster> arpan: and thank you. Like said, I get a strange crash-haven't reported it, but thats because my attempts have never worked in teh past
<arpan> Linkmaster: tried an .mpg file with kaffeine and got can't find demux plugin error, dragon player plays it perfectly
<arpan> Linkmaster: i guess backend makes the diff
<Linkmaster> arpan: now THAT is wierd. Different error then myself. Mine just simply crashes
<arpan> Linkmaster: why don't you run it from konsole, you may know what's happening before crashing
<Linkmaster> arpan: that is a brilliant idea, and I don't know why I didn't think of it
<arpan> Linkmaster: removing kaffeine, smplayer and dragonplayer does it all for me, kaffeine otoh doesn't work
<Linkmaster> otoh?
<BluesKaj> gragon and vlc ftw
<BluesKaj> dragon
<Linkmaster> arpan: joshua@Isadora:~/Videos$ kaffeine example.mpg
<Linkmaster> joshua@Isadora:~/Videos$ QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<Linkmaster> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/joshua/.config/ibus/bus
<Linkmaster> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Linkmaster> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<FloodBotK1> Linkmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linkmaster> KCrash: Application 'kaffeine-xbu' crashing...
<BluesKaj> the new release was abit of an anticlimax for me , was mostly all done 2 days ago :(
<Linkmaster> Sorry guys, didn't mean to flood it
<Bauldrick> BluesKaj: thats why I don't understand my problem... theres been no updates and something has balls my sytem up...
<Bauldrick> [13:59:27] <Bauldrick> I have a problem --- I can only get into system if I boot into recovery and then > resume boot - that gives me a command prompt at which point I login and issue startx - If I try to select normal 2.35.8 at grub (or whatever # it is) I get black screen and monitor actually turns off...
<arpan> Linkmaster: no clue there
<Linkmaster> arpan: yeah...I'll post on the forum, see if anybody there can help with that
<arpan> Linkmaster: mean while try other players... you may like one of them!!
<Linkmaster> True..though vlc makes me mad, and its the only one that currently works: you know of any others? prefeably KDE based?
<BluesKaj> Bauldrick, have you installed the rec'd driber in kmenu/apps/system/additional hardware ? If not use the recovery kernel and choose  repair broken packages , then startx
<BluesKaj> driver
<Bauldrick> BluesKaj: additional drivers? there are non to install - I have tried 'repair packages' both from recovery menu and tried 'repair broken system' from disc - same with grub... maybe I shouldn't have turned PC off last night !!! :(
<BluesKaj> Bauldrick, drop to an earlier kernel in grub and try that one > I had to do the same for a while til the fix came down.
<Bauldrick> I'd have to install it...? this was beta2 and came with 2.6.35.8 I think
<Bauldrick> but nothing has changed from last night! certainly not kernel
<BluesKaj> which graphics card  Bauldrick?
<BluesKaj> hey James147
<Bauldrick> BluesKaj: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<evdvelde> hi all, i installed Natty and now my bluetooth mighty mouse does not respond to clicks, scrolling works... any ideas?
<James147> Hey BluesKaj
<kalib> anyone did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<evdvelde> kalib:  i did
<kalib> I tried to upgrade this way on my VM but something went wrong..
<kalib> close to the end... it was just frozen... after downloaded all the packages..
<kalib> was installing everything..
<Linkmaster> It could be that it was a virtual machine?
<kalib> and stoped on xorg...
<Linkmaster> I heard they are..sketchy..for doing major updates/upgrades
<kalib> gave me no error message..
<kalib> just stoped... frozen
<kalib> I had to kill the vm..
<kalib> and now my vm doesn't start anymore
<Bauldrick> actually.... thinking about this..... kubuntu is on an ntfs partition that was resized , and someone did boot into windows last night, and that may possibly have done something???
<Linkmaster> ^Very possibly
<kalib> Linkmaster, :/
<Linkmaster> See if you can load a LiveCD, and see if you can access the Kubuntu inside the VM
<kalib> think I'll have to download the new iso and install again
<Bauldrick> so the next question is? what is 'possbly'?
<Bauldrick> but more importantly, how do i fix it!
<Linkmaster> 'possibly' implies that it could be a reason. It gives us a place to start and to troublshoot from there
<Linkmaster> If the partition was moved, it could very possibly be hosed :/
<Bauldrick> its been working fine, and still does if I log in via recovery
<Bauldrick> brb
 * BluesKaj thinks there's going to be a n influx of new kde tryouts after witnessing the probs ppl have with Unity and gnome over at #ubuntu+1 the last few weeks
 * Linkmaster wonders what BluesKaj means
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, we're going have more kde users than previously
<Linkmaster> I figured that, I meant the Unity and gnome part. I thought Unity was working well
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, not for a lot of , plenty of probs
<BluesKaj> ppl
<Linkmaster> Interesting...the great Ubuntu is losing ground to Kubuntu. I wonder why :P
<BluesKaj> the split of the desktop alliance , I call it
<Linkmaster> xD
<BluesKaj> gnome vs Unity
<tdn> Is there a "Startup Disk Creator" for KDE/Kubuntu?
<Linkmaster> I wonder what happened. I wasn't aware of this till now
<yofel> hm, a bit hard to say, it's not like ubuntu stopped using nautilus/evince/evolution/etc. after all
<yofel> tdn: sure
<tdn> yofel, where do I find it?
<BluesKaj> personally I don't give 2 hoots anyway , never dared for gnome from the outset
<BluesKaj> cared
<SilverCode> anyone else having problems with Kubuntu 11.04 not loading the GLX extension, and thus having no desktop effects with intel drivers?
<yofel> tdn: hm, if I press alt+f2 and enter 'start' it shows up in the list
<Linkmaster> tdn: go to "KDEstart -> Applications -> System"
<tdn> Oh. There it way. Thanks.
 * yofel has pretty much stopped using the kmenu
<yofel> krunner FTW :D
<tdn> yofel, well... krunner crashes frequently :(
<BluesKaj> SilverCode, yes there are some , but I haven't found any fixes yet
<yofel> not for me, but I have a bunch of extentions disabled here
<yofel> SilverCode: there was a bug with mesa, but I thought that was fixed
<notslad> what version of KDE?  krunner usually runs fine for me and I haven't disabled any extensions
<yofel> it did crash in the past, yes, but not lately
<SilverCode> darn
<tdn> yofel, extensions for krunner?
<tdn> yofel, 10.10
<yofel> I mean I unchecked some features in the krunner settings
<tdn> notslad, 4.6.2
<yofel> hm, 11.04 here, but I don't think it crashed much for me in 4.5 either
<notslad> tdn: weird.. thatz what I'm running.. no problems with krunner
<tdn> yofel, where to get to settings? The wrench?
<yofel> yep
<tdn> yofel, ok
<notslad> tdn: looks like I do have Nepomuk search disabled in krunner.. that might help you out
<yofel> if it crashes, try to get a backtrace please and file a bug, without a backtrace we have no way to figure out why it crahses
<notslad> tdn: I'm really fond of Nepomuk.. but it's still young :^)
<SilverCode> ok, I think the problem is that I'm not actually using the intel driver ... it looks like it is using a standard framebuffer driver
<tdn> notslad, yeah, nepomuk is really annoying :(
<tdn> notslad, I would like to just remove ALL of it. But it does not seem possible.
<yofel> nepomuk works fine for small systems, but on my notebook it slows down the system and virtuoso eats my battery without me needing it :/
<yofel> most annoying part is that if I disable it in system settings I get a message every login that it's disabled...
<James147> yofel: really? on my netbook it stops indexing (and thus stops draining power) when my laptop isnt chanrging
<notslad> tdn: when Nepomuk comes of age it will be amazing, though :^)
<James147> and from 4.6 i havent had a problem with nepomuk at all :s
<yofel> strigi stops yes, but not nepomukfilewatch
<BluesKaj> heh, I have nepomuk turned off in service manager ..absolutely no use for it ...no databases etc so no need
<notslad> yofel: yeah.. I was kind've lumping them both into the same category... functionally, I need strigi and nepomuk both to be working fast and light before it makes a significant impact on my desktop experience
<yofel> well, you could use nepomuk for tagging for example without strigi, but I have practically no need for strigi, and I don't use nepomuk enough either to justify the resources it takes
<yofel> I wonder if I should delete my virtuoso DB, it takes 3G of disk space...
<evdvelde> hi all, bluetooth troubles after upgrading to natty: adapter not found after booting (needs extra service restart) and bluetooth mouse moving and scrolling but not clicking... your help is appreciated!
<chris_> hi
<Guest74022> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<Guest74022> there is a bug at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<Guest74022> 11.04 Alternate CD, 64bit links to http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/kubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Guest74022> so 11.04 links to 10.10
<Kottizen> the upgrader freezes - what should I do?
<Saren> Hello everyone.
<Saren> Anyone got time for a quick Plasma Q?
<evdvelde> hi all, bluetooth troubles after upgrading to natty: adapter not found after booting (needs extra service restart) and bluetooth mouse moving and scrolling but not clicking... your help is appreciated!
<bobbob1016> I can't seem to enable Compiz with Window Decorations, after a fresh (with the same /home) Narty install.  I installed Fusion Icon, Emerald, and Compiz.  Compiz works (cube rotate and everything), but Decorations don't work.  Anyone having the same issue?
<Saren> OK, I'll toss it out.
<Saren> Kubuntu starts, but defaults to netbook remix on my 10.1''
<Saren> I want a regular desktop.
<BluesKaj> cube rotate works without compiz on maverick and natty, bobbob1016 for most desktop effects compiz is nol onger needed.
<Saren> I tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but to no effect. Loginscreen gives me only "KDE Plasma WOrkspace" as an option.
<yofel> Saren: System settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace
<yofel> there you can change the workspace type
<Saren> Ta very much, trying it now.
<yofel> the default depends on the screen size as you noticed ;)
<bobbob1016> BluesKaj: That was just an example I used to show Compiz was working.  I don't really like kwin, can't seem to find a way to get something like "scale" and can't disable the glow, and things like that.  I have compiz setup how I like, and I want to keep it that way.  Do you know what would be preventing window decorations?
<Saren> Awesome, thanks a million!
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, nope , sorry I no longer bother witj compiz , so I'm way behind on the curve in there
<yofel> bobbob1016: the active window glow? That's not kwin but oxygen
<bobbob1016> BluesKaj: I just found "present windows" but can't set it to enable when I middle click my mouse. This was something I use all the time in compiz.
<BluesKaj> some of the window decor is very flaky , bobbob1016 , even without compiz
<bobbob1016> yofel: And where do I go to disable the glow in oxygen then?
<yofel> systemsettings -> workspace appearance -> window decorations -> (with oxygen selected) configure decoration -> shadows
<wolfjb> i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now nspluginwrapper gives a segfault during installation and flashplugin_installer won't install because of that. this is on 64bit version. any workarounds?
<bobbob1016> yofel: One more question, do you know how I can set "present windows" to enable when I middle-click?
<yofel> hm... let me look around a bit
<evdvelde> wolfjb: same here
<wolfjb> hrmm
<BluesKaj> maybe remove the present nspluginwrapper and try to reinstall but I haven't come across any requirement for that app on my 64bit system
<wolfjb> I've removed and purged it and reinstalled it all with the same failure
<yofel> bobbob1016: can't find that either, I personally use a screen edge to activate that
<wolfjb> I was thinking about downgrading it to 10.10 version
<BluesKaj> just purge reinstall flashplugin-installer, don't think you need the nspluginwrapper
<bobbob1016> yofel: Yeah, but I find screen-edges very inconvient.  I prefer pressing a button, since I more or less frequently hit the edges by mistake.
<wolfjb> BluesKaj: flashplugin-installer depends on nspluginwrapper >=0.9.91.4-2, ia32-libs >=2.2ubuntu18
<wolfjb> available nspluginwrapper is 1.2.2-0ubuntu9 and ia32-libs is 20090808ubuntu13
<BluesKaj> wolfjb, install FF 64 bit
<bobbob1016> yofel: So, kwin just crashed on me.  Crashed me to login.  Not sure if I have compositing on or not, I have an nvidia card.  It also disabled my second screen.  Which I enabled through nvidia-settings.
<BluesKaj> wolfjb, whatever browser you were using , make sure the one you want is from the repos so you get the 64 bit version , that's all I can tell you
<yofel> no idea, I haven't had a kwin crash for months, nvidia too
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, it was probly compiz trying to load your settings :)
<wolfjb> BluesKaj: thanks
<bobbob1016> BluesKaj: No, they're all disabled.  I uninstalled compiz, to do a fresh install.  But either way, I *need* middle click -> present windows.  Might sound stupid, but that's the main thing I find really useful that Compiz does that Kwin can't seem to do.  I do like the idea of kwin though, having everything handled by one program is easier.
<bobbob1016> BluesKaj, yofel: Brb, going to restart X.  Trying a seperate X session, not twinview, since I suspect that's the issue.
<bigbrovar> I have been unable to install kubuntu natty on my hp probook 4420 laptop, livecd always hangs while loading :/
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, well compiz has it's uses , but for most effects it's mostly redundant , unless you need special effects that kwin can't handle of course
<BluesKaj> oops too late again
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, check out the alternate install cd
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: I tried that, same problem :(
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: the system just freezes.. at console while loading
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: 10.10 installs fine though no problems..
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, did you try upgrading by sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<tdn> How do I stop/remove every trace of nepomuk, strigi, virtuoso, and the likes? I do not need this stuff and it hogs resources such as CPU time and I/O.
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: I hope to try that now, but am very skeptical, Kubuntu 11.04 did install fine doing the development circles. problem started when one morning I booted the system and got a freeze while kdm was being loaded. even recovery console gave me a freeze, then I tried loading the livecd and even that too gave me a freeze.
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: then I downloaded 64bit daily image, installed that and everything was fine, then system frooze again, and since no version of *buntu 111.04 (whether live or actual install) have worked on the laptop
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: all this while 10.10 loads fine without any issues
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: I have a feeling that upgrading this laptop from 10.10 would result to same thing
<BluesKaj> tdn, no need to remove it , just open system settings/startup&shutdown/service manager/nepomuk service and choose stop and apply
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, it looks like a mystery , since Linux Suse is one of the optional OSs offered with that laptop, one would think the HW was chosen to be  more "Linux-friendly"
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: exactly that was what influenced my decision to get it. but tbh, never had an issue with 10.10 or 10.04 for that matter
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: right now am trying to google if this is a known issue, because its so had to pin down the problem
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, well there isn't a whole lot of difference between 10.10 ands 11.04 in my experience , except perhaps kde4.6
<paolinux> hi
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: yeah this might not be a case of bad freedom hating hardware, the hardware for the laptop is pretty generic .. I just hope its not an isolated hardware issue ( in which case how come 10.10 boots fine without problems at all? makes no sense to me man )
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, yes google-linux is helpful, sometimes , altho I'm beginning to lose faith in it's engine
<simion314> BluesKaj: it happened to me, laptop that camed with linux after a few mounths ATI droped linux suport for the video card
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: any suggestion for a better search engine?
<BluesKaj> just palin google has surprised me with it's linux results lately
<BluesKaj> err plain
<simion314> use google search with "+" for words that must be in the result and "-" for words that should not be in the result,this can help in some cases
<Linkmaster> I use bing for my searching, and surprisingly it works very well
 * Feldegast sometimes uses google.com/linux
<Linkmaster> Does Feldegast find that useful?
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, sometimes the there desktop independent probs and #ubuntu chat has some really knowledgeable ppl altho not many care for kde
<BluesKaj> there are
<bigbrovar> well technically, this issue also affect ubuntu since non of the buntu I tried worked
<BluesKaj> right , kinda figured that
<BluesKaj> sounds like kernel module problem
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: yeah thats  what I feel, would have to figure out the module with problem
<paolinux> how can i disable dhcp from 10.10? my interfaces file has only "auto eth0 "
<BluesKaj> paolinux, auto eth0 is required if you're using NM
<paolinux> yes i'm using NM
<BluesKaj> paolinux, and if you run a staic IP
<BluesKaj> err static
<eagles0513875> hey guys im noticing a rather interesting issue with kvirc compiled from trunk on 11.04 64bit
<eagles0513875> when i try and maximize the system it locks up to the point of needing a hard reset
<eagles0513875> any ideas?
<paolinux> BluesKaj:  it works.. but to the next reboot the dhcp is on
<AlexZion> hi guys, I'm surfing the web looking for a new laptop compatible with linux andis quite impossible, so I was thinking ..., maybe there is some company which can sell me a very good laptop compatible with linux , or even better would be to have a community certificate laptop to buy , so it would be a good things even for the community too .... , and I would be so proud to contribute even in this way
<AlexZion> do you think it would be possible ....one day .....?
<paolinux> BluesKaj: from NM plsmoid i see "auto eth0" and static ip
<BluesKaj> paolinux, well. NM will assign an IP dynamically unless you set iy to static
<James147> AlexZion: there are lots of linux compatable laptops... they just dont tend to say they are
<James147> AlexZion: there are also some compaines that built computers to run linux
<paolinux> BluesKaj: hum... ok but how can i set only static ip at next reboot?
<BluesKaj> paolinux, I don't use NM , the /etc/network /interfaces file is sufficient to configure an internet connection
<James147> AlexZion: personally I have found asus and intel stuff to be compatable
<AlexZion> for example James147, i need a powerfull notebook , and I don't want a really old hardware
<paolinux> BluesKaj: yes
<James147> AlexZion: Then I would recomend asus... love they netbooks :)
<James147> their ^^
<AlexZion> yeah , me too I'm using an old Asus laptop which is compatible .....
<paolinux> i will use only iterfaces file
<paolinux> the NM is not very powerfull tools to manage network interfaces
<AlexZion> but me laptop is 5 years old and I need much more performance now ...., can you give me some suggestion James147
<BluesKaj> paolinux, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<James147> AlexZion: finding preformance on a netbook is hard ^^ they dont tend to be designed for that
<paolinux> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<AlexZion> well , i saw some laptop with i7 , 8 gb of ram ,nvidia ge force with 2 gb onboard ....., the only problem is this new Optimus technology , which seems to be designed to avoid linux user ......
<BluesKaj> paolinux, a word of caution , remove NM first , then procede with the tutorial
<BluesKaj> err proceed
<AlexZion> ....and anyway James147 I would prefere to give my money to the community ......,and I really think it would be possible ...
<bittin> only problem with Kubuntu 11.04 so far is that dwm don't work
<bittin> and that Shipit is closed so i need to burn a cd :p
<bittin> http://oi55.tinypic.com/124wq60.jpg
<bittin> 18:22 [Ubuntu] -!- Cannot join to channel #kubuntu-release-party (You must be invited)
<bittin> :<
<paolinux> re
<paolinux> i'm dowloading 11.04 :))
<bittin> iam done installing 11.04
<bittin> only problem so far is that dwm don't start
<paolinux> hum
<shadeslayer> bittin: there's no such channel
<shadeslayer> there's only #ubuntu-release-party
<bittin> shadeslayer: okay
<arpan> bittin: so you're saying that you can't boot into desktop with 11.04 after installing?
<bittin> arpan: i can boot into kde and openbox but not dwm :p
<tdn> BluesKaj, already did.
<arpan> bittin: sorry, never tried dwm before.
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, I think I nailed the problem I was having booting Natty on my laptop.
<bittin> arpan: ah
<bittin> they might fix it in next version
<bittin> will use openbox while i wait
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, when u suggested it might be a bad module causing some unhappy stuff to the system, I remembered that my issue started while I was trying to switch on the bluetooth (which is integrated in the same button as the wireless key) that particular button was stuck at a single led, so I decided to reboot to see if doing some would make bluetooth work again. . that was when the problem started.
<bigbrovar-L> my local install never booted again kept freezing at kdm
<bigbrovar-L> and when I tried using livecd samething happened.
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, so I decided to go into the bios and disable the wireless hardware for the laptop and voila am on xubuntu 11.04.. booted fine for the first time
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, my guess is that there is a problem with the open source broadcom driver on natty
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar-L, so you're connected via ethernet ?
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, yeah
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, trying now to google to see if others are having similar issues
<BluesKaj> odd because broadcom is reltively kubuntu friendly , bigbrovar-L
<eagles0513875> bigbrovar-L: actually was having that issue
<eagles0513875> with kdm not booting to the login screen?
<eagles0513875> just hanging
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i had a similar problem to bigbrovar-L
<nascentmind> Hi. Can I do a sudo do-release-upgrade for kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> nascentmind: yes you can
<nascentmind> eagles0513875, Thanks
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, yeah that was before the driver was opened sourced and made part of the kernel, making the need for restricted driver useless
<bigbrovar-L> BluesKaj, something is wrong with the way that is setup I guess
<Linkmaster> does anybody happen to know what SDL is?
<Linkmaster> It would be a library containing  SDL_Init that is, according to a configure error I recieved
<nascentmind>  When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade I get connection timed out/unable to connect for archive.canonical.com. Should I go ahead with the upgrade?
<BluesKaj> nascentmind, make sure any ppas you enabled for maverick are disabled before upgrading to natty
<arpan> Linkmaster: are you configuring something related to multimedia?
<arpan> Linkmaster: then it could possibly http://www.libsdl.org/
<Linkmaster> arpan: I'm actually trying to install LÖVE from source :0
<Linkmaster> Oh, that might be it
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, In synaptic in Other software I have natty sources enabled now. Some of the ppa's say disabled on upgrade to karmic.
<Linkmaster> I should be able to install it from source as well..[I'm downloading something massive unfortunately through KPackageKit, and can't stop it now, hence why I'm using source to begin with]
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, is archive.canonical.com down?
<bobbob1016> yofel, BluesKaj: I figured out how to get my middle-click to do "Present Windows".  I set it to F10, then installed xbindkeys-config and xautomation, and set xbindkeys to press F10 with xautomation when I middle click.  Not ideal, but it works.
<gogeta> everyone enjoying the uniti trainwreck
<gogeta> lol
<BluesKaj> gogeta, this is a kde room , not many ppl wih unity here
<BluesKaj> nascentmind, why not just disable canonical archive for now. it could be overloaded from ppl upgrading
<gogeta> BluesKaj: :)
<gogeta> but its fun if you look in the ubuntu irc everyone is complaning i knew it would be a trainwreck from day 1
<Linkmaster> arpan: Came across a problem: it didn't contain the library itself, just a punch of .html files
<Linkmaster> *bunch
<BluesKaj> gogeta, yeah I saw that yesterday on #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Its a support channel, if everything was working fine no one would be there.
<gogeta> BluesKaj: i played with aplha and beta and got the felling its just the devs to lazy to get away from gtk
<arpan> Linkmaster: ah..., i believe you might need -dev version of lib installed if you want to compile something from source
<gogeta> BluesKaj: far from ready for mass use
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I might as well practice compiling from source. My KPackageKit is downloading a game started over three hours ago -.-
<gogeta> BluesKaj: its unlgy and a usably nightmare
<gogeta> ulgy
<arpan> Linkmaster: natty has libsdl1.2-dev in repo
<Pici> gogeta: this channel is for Kubuntu support, not complaining about Unity.
<Linkmaster> arpan: I'm not using natty yet, so I don't know if that will work: and I can't install from repo at the moment Dx
<gogeta> Pici: but its fun to kick puppys
<gogeta> lol
<James147> Linkmaster: if its still downloading you can intruppt it... and it will continue where it left offf
<arpan> Linkmaster: generally i avoid building from the source
<Pici> gogeta: That attitude isn't appreciated nor appropriate for any Ubuntu channel.
<Linkmaster> James147: I know, but its like, 70% through..I want to get the blasted thing finished so I dont' accidently stall it forever
<Linkmaster> arpan: as do I, but its a useful skill to have
<arpan> Linkmaster: what's theuse of repos then? xD
<Linkmaster> arpan: I wouldn't know exactly :0 I might be doing something or another wrong, all I know is that I can't use 'apt-get' at the moment
<BluesKaj> well gogeta I tried Unity on 11.04 for 2 days , it's ok , but not my cuppa tea and it insisted on adding all my ~/home folders with hard links to the desktop which I thought was strange and buggy
<arpan> Linkmaster: yeah i've done it too. but that's no fun unless it's your own software or you know the code.
<Linkmaster> arpan: both very true
<iulian_> just updated and work great on my laptop, good job
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , maybe that will restore apt-get
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: nah, apt-get is fine, its just being hogged by the fact it can't get an exlcusive lock[KPackageKit is running in the background]
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, still up[grading? well then wait til it's done
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: Its actually a game D:
<BluesKaj> then ap t is locked doing your upgrade
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I knew that, I just don't know how to use a repo other then KPK and apt-get
<BluesKaj> packagekit uses apt to upgrade . Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> I was also aware of that
<James147> BluesKaj: it at least apts databases :)
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, if you run one then the other can't
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I know that as well..I'm trying to find the source code for the SDL-library. I was just saying I couldn't download because its being used at the moment, and that was because I was told to find a repo
<arpan> Linkmaster: you can find libsdl source here at bottom -> https://launchpad.net/libsdl
<Linkmaster> arpan: ! awesomness, thank you!
<arpan> Linkmaster: :)
<Linkmaster> arpan: downloading..let me compile it, and hope for the best
<arpan> Linkmaster: good luck
<Linkmaster> arpan: thankies! Lets hope this is the only one xD
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, hmm, I thought SDML was installed by default ... seems to be on my setup
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure really :o
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos , not sure which ones tho
<BluesKaj> bbiab..postbox
<Linkmaster> arpan: one of the longest compiler/making I've ever seen, but no errors as of yet! We shall see what the 'sudo make install' does, and if it goes as hoped, it'll have worked
<Linkmaster> arpan: also, thanks for directing me to launchpad. I now have a place to get my source files :P
<arpan> Linkmaster: u r welcome
<arpan> but LP may not have latest version always, keep that in mind, Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> arpan: Geez...so much more complicated installing from source. I feel sorry for the old time linux users, and I will
<BajK> Konversation is Kde's "official" IRC client? I want to replace Quassel
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, like i said it's available in the repos if the right ones are enabled , no need to compile from what i can see
<James147> Linkmaster: its not to hard installing from source... whts hard is resolving the dependencies
<Linkmaster> James147: thats what I'm talking about: .you need something to install something to install something else to install the first thing that needs something else to be installed
<James147> Linkmaster: welcome to dependency hell :D
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I enjoy staying out of my comfort zone though
<Linkmaster> James147: and tell me about it! I thought it was bad the first time I tried installing from source, but this is puts the other package to shame
<James147> Linkmaster: you should try compiling firefox if you really want your brainto melt
<Linkmaster> You know what...perhaps I will xD
<James147> :D
<Linkmaster> James147: I assume you've tried this before?
<James147> have seen people try to compile it ^^
<James147> dont think anyone has done it yet on our uni computers
<James147> at least firefox 4
<James147> though, thats partly due to the fact the use to have a horrific version of redhat on and made compiling anything near impossible if not actually impossible
 * BluesKaj thinks FF isn't worth installing or compiling ...it's become a clunky old bloat :)
<tommis> ssh and dolphin, how?
<James147> sftp://server/folder
<BluesKaj> tommis, install ssh-server
<tommis> done
<James147> BluesKaj: only need that on the computer you are trying to connect to
<tommis> but how i transfer files in dolphin via ssh
<tommis> that was the question
<James147> tommis: sftp://server/folder
<tommis> thx
<BluesKaj> also openssh-client , if you want to ssh from server or clienbt machines , it's good to have both
<James147> sftp is a filetransfer protocal that is built into ssh
<tommis> done already
<James147> and dolphin understands how to use it  ^^ :)
<James147> or at least the kios for it :)
<BluesKaj> tommis, run the add network folder in dolphin/network
<tommis> BluesKaj: ho i can access it?
<BluesKaj> open dolphin /places/network
<tommis> BluesKaj: thx
<James147> tommis: ^^ or just type in the address bar "sftp://server/folder"
<James147> ^^ replaceing server and folder
<tommis> @ instead of /
<tommis> but i think shortcut thing is better
<James147> tommis: or sftp://user@server/folder if you need a different user
<tommis> oh i mis red your post
<tommis> server/folder not user/server
<EagleScreen> hello
<James147> Hello EagleScreen
<bittin> hi
<EagleScreen> I have a 10.1'' netbook and I want to install Kubuntu but with plasma-desktop, how can I proceed?
<EagleScreen> it by default installs plasma-netbook
<yofel> EagleScreen: install it, then change it later in system settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace
<Linkmaster> tar.bz2 files: theres the 'cmake' and 'build' file. I don't recall the command sequence to properly build them. I have 'cmake' installed, so thats not an issue
<Linkmaster> ^Install them that is
<yofel> Linkmaster: there should be a README explaining that
<yofel> or INSTALL file
<Linkmaster> would the CMakeLists.txt be it?
<Linkmaster> Wait, yofel, I found it
<yofel> CMakeLists.txt is the main cmake control file
<Linkmaster> Well, good thing I didn't open that one :0
<nebula> now fix ..."ign translation index " ??? 11.04
<James147> Linkmaster: wouldnt have matter if you have opened it :) its justa  text file
<Linkmaster> James147: true. But knowing my luck, something would have epically died
<Philippe_P> Is there any particular problem (if any) with the 11.04 upgrade, before I launch it ?
<BluesKaj> Philippe_P, just disable any nondefault ppas that you may have added after your last OS install
<Philippe_P> ok , thanks BluesKaj
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: how do you know which are default ppas? particularly if you forget/don't know
<Philippe_P> well i do not think there is a default ppa afterall :)
<BluesKaj> Philippe_P, usually they letters ppa will be the url
<BluesKaj> in
<BluesKaj> :)
<Philippe_P> yeah I know :)
<Philippe_P> ok let's hold my breath and jump !
<BluesKaj> any ppa , most aren't default anyway
 * gomiboy is upgrading... should have waited a couple of days XD
<gokudox> hi! had a problem downloading the dvd iso
<gokudox> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/release/kubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso leads to nowhere
<gokudox> jtlyk
<BluesKaj> gokudox, pls expalin
<tommis> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/290864757/?tab=summary <- this gokudox
<tommis> oh noes
<tommis> it is beta 2
<tommis> don't
<gokudox> I'm referring to the link on this page http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<gokudox> links
<gokudox> section DVD
<tommis> why you don't use torrent?
<gomiboy> gokudox: this works for me http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/release/kubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<gokudox> that doesn't change the fact that there are dead links on that page OO
<gokudox> I mean i AM using bittorrent, just wanted to let you know that there are dead links..either that or my connection is really weird today
<BluesKaj> gokudox, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<gokudox> BluesKaj, yes, that's the page I meant. check the download links for 11.04 DVD 64bit
<gokudox> Kubuntu 11.04 DVD, 64bit gives me 550 can't find link (since it's an ftp address obviously)
<gokudox> the second one 404
<mr-rich> Ok ... kpackagekit is telling me I can upgrade to 11.04 ... is this safe? Will it keep my added repos, etc?
<gokudox> thanks for your attention. goodbye
<Linkmaster> arpan: I need help again :0
<Linkmaster> arpan: Wait, I might have gotten it..
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, well, the 64bit torrent opened ktorrent and the download started
<BluesKaj> gkwell, the 64bit torrent opened ktorrent and the download started
<BluesKaj> gawd
<BluesKaj> of course he leaves right when I'm posting the correct url
<gomiboy> mr-rich: afaik it will disable your added repos, you can enable them later (changing them to natty, i think)
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, disable any ppas tho
<mr-rich> What bout software installed from said repos? will it leave those alone?
<usaki> hi, i need to know how i remove the latest kernel, i updated kubuntu to 11.4 today but my computer froze during boot, old kernel works btw
<EagleScreen> how can i disable blur on kwin?
<BluesKaj> usaki, remove the associated linux-image kernel in your package manage
<mr-rich> usaki: How long did your upgrade take?
<usaki> about 1hr
<usaki> is it safe to remove it should  i change some settings also?
<BluesKaj> usaki, if it doesn't work then it's ok to remove unless you're running oin the recovery version of the same kernel
<usaki> thanks ima try dat ^_^
<mr-rich> usaki: I wouldn't just remove the new kernel ... I'd just make the old one the default in Grub ...
<BluesKaj> usaki, but have you tried the recovert version and upgrading while running on that
<usaki> how do i change grub
<mr-rich> usaki: hint: google is your friend :) (in otherwords, I don't know either ...)
<usaki> ok
<rimdeker> Hello guys, today I upgraded my Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 now suddenly compiz and emerald don't work properly, when I do  │ cats4gold
<rimdeker>                   | compiz --replace my window borders disappear and everything gets messy
<rimdeker> Oh, sorry for the messed up formatting, copypasted from a previous post, accidently got on a wrong channel lol
<rimdeker> So yeah, after the upgrade compiz-emerald stopped working, would they work if I were to completely re-install Kubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> usaki, this will work http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1170-how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<BluesKaj> rimdeker, just reinstall compiz
<usaki> ty :D
<rimdeker> I did reinstall compiz
<rimdeker> now I have borders, but the kwin ones and wherever I click on the border
<rimdeker> the size of the window changed
<rimdeker> changes*
<roentgen_> rimdeker: is compiz so much better than kwin?
<James147> roentgen_: I wouldnt say so
<roentgen_> I didn't try ... I'm just curious
<rimdeker> roentgen: For me yes, the main reason why I prefer using compiz/emerald is that kwin crashes quite often on my lapto
<rimdeker> p
 * James147 has never every seen kwin crash :S)
<rimdeker> roentgen: To be honest, I also find it a lot more pleasing visually.
<roentgen_> rimdeker: what video card with what driver?
<rimdeker> roentgen_: Intel
<roentgen_> James147: same here... kwin doesn't crash
<roentgen_> plasma and other things maybe
<roentgen_> rimdeker: oh Intel shouldn't be labeled a video card
<James147> i havent even seen plasma crash in a while
<roentgen_> it's more of a pixel maker
<mr-rich> Ok, I'm about to drop the hammer on the upgrade to Natty ... any "Gotchas" I should be aware of?
<[dlp]> I have some *really* unpleasant graphical things happening.
<BluesKaj> rimdeker, kwin doesn't crash it's something else causing X to crash
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl  ...stuff to do
<[dlp]> Where has xorg.xonf gone?
<[dlp]> .conf
<roentgen_> newer xorg don't it
<rimdeker> roentgen_: Well, the pixelmaker just works fine with compiz. The window after the crash tells me that some whatever module of kwin has crashed. Anyhow, that doesn't really matter.
 * mr-rich used Fedora Core for years and is understandably afraid of upgrading
<[dlp]> ?
<James147> [dlp]: newer xservers dont use xorg.conf anymore
<[dlp]> I see.
<[dlp]> So. er. where do I start?
<roentgen_> [dlp]: so what is wrong?
<rimdeker> I like the new Grub menu, by the way, I like that shade of blue lol
<James147> [dlp]: saying waht problems your hving might help
<[dlp]> Lost hardware graphics support.
<[dlp]> Not a custom built module.
<roentgen_> rimdeker: have you reported the kwin crashes to bugs.kde.org?
<James147> [dlp]: what version of kubuntu?
<[dlp]> 11.04
<James147> [dlp]: which drivers/card?
<[dlp]> upgraded from 10.10
<[dlp]> Intel Grpahics Media Accelerator 900
<[dlp]> stock drivers
<[dlp]> (by stock I mean from Ubuntu repo)
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj, I was finally able to fix the problem ..
<[dlp]> Don't know the module name (for lsmod)
<[dlp]> And apparently don't know how to configure X any more,
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj, it was indeed a modules problem. particularly the open source brcm80211 broadcom module,
<dudu7_> hi, I'm new in kubuntu and I have a little problem with sound, volume of my videos and musics are low, I tried to run kmix but it doesn't open
<[dlp]> System history: 10.04 CD -> 10.10 (barely tested) -> 11.04
<[dlp]> Via apt
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj, what I did was to blacklist it and install the freedom hating wl binary module and since then I have been able to boot my system with wireless turned on.
<bigbrovar> phew! too me 3 days to get this far
<[dlp]> Ah the i915 driver I think.
<[dlp]> It's loaded.
<[dlp]> But I don't think X is using it.
<[dlp]> And now that xorg.conf doesn't exist I don't know how to tell it to.
<mr-rich> Hello, Ok, I'm about to drop the hammer on the upgrade to Natty ... any "Gotchas" I should be aware of?
 * mr-rich used Fedora Core for years and is understandably afraid of upgrading
<James147> mr-rich: if your afriad then wait a week or 2 for any issues to become known
<mr-rich> James147: probably a good idea ... FC has made me a little gun shy ... :)
<BluesKaj> [dlp], which graphics card?
<James147> BluesKaj: he said intel
<BluesKaj> no patience again, welcome to the age of instant gratification expectations
<BluesKaj> probly googled it himself
<[dlp]> And I have another problem.
<[dlp]> After I set up encfs, I found that it would auto-unmount.
<[dlp]> And cause problems,.
<[dlp]> (home dir/pam_encfs)
<Philippe_P> well upgraded graphically to 11.04 without a glitch :)
<[dlp]> This will probably affect vanilla ubuntu users too.
<[dlp]> Philippe_P: Off a CD?
<BluesKaj> [dlp], to create an Xorg,conf : sudo Xorg -configure
<Philippe_P> nope off the net, it just went great !
<BluesKaj> Philippe_P, KDE seems more stable than the gnome offerings now ..there's more than a few problems with that cartoney desktop nowadays
<[dlp]> Will X still read /etc/X11/xorg.conf by default?
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. On Kubuntu 10.10 with fglrx drivers (2:8.780-0ubuntu2) I radomly get "blue screens" (actually, they are blue with white-ish vertical stripes). When it happens, the system completely locks. I can not restart X using alt+backspace and sometimes the alt+sys rq key sequence does not work either and I have to hard reset my laptop. /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not report any interesing entry when this happens. Any hint on how to debug th
<IppatsuMan> is issue?
<James147> [dlp]: if it exists yes
<[dlp]> ok
<[dlp]> Is there a more 'proper' place to specify driver now?
<Philippe_P> BluesKaj: well we had our bad days at the 4.0 times ...
<tommis> how i can get kde to display time in 24 hour format?
<Philippe_P> tommis: config -> localization -Date & Time
<Philippe_P> i think
<tommis> Philippe_P: there isn't any option for that
<[dlp]> Well my X conf is definitely f**ked.
<Philippe_P> tommis: Time format should be HH:MM:SS
<tommis> yes it is, in the menu
<tommis> but i wan't plasmoid thingy to display it that gind as well
<Philippe_P> that might be the plasmoid that does not take the system settings correctly ...
<tommis> Philippe_P: it is the default plasmoid...
<Philippe_P> tommis: i don't know then , maybe you need to logoff , log on but it is a maybe
<tommis> well i just installed...
<Philippe_P> tommis: here it has always benn 24h format so ...
<Philippe_P> been
<[dlp]> Actually come to think of it I don't think I was using an xorg.conf before.
<[dlp]> Not on that system, anyway.
<tommis> maybe because the different regions...
<[dlp]> Hmm.
<Philippe_P> I'm gone ... bye
<[dlp]> Server load is starting to ease by the looks of things.
<puneet> hello
<puneet> hello
<puneet> i really want some help here
<puneet> i cant run my reliance net connect on kubuntu
<puneet> have read a lot of forms about it but none in use
<FloodBotK1> puneet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodom> Hi folks!
<bodom> Mi kubuntu upgrade got interrupted AGAIN because of a power loss. I was able to recover the system and manually complete the apt upgrade, anybody knows what else should I do now to complete the release advance?
<puneet> Hello , i really need some help here
<James147> bodom: which version are you on? (lsb_release -a)
<puneet> i cnt access my reliance net connect
<bodom> James147: 11.04
<puneet> so cant use net, i have read a lot of forums but all in vain....please if someone is using is using it on kubuntu , installed it can you tell me how you
<bodom> but I suppose I missed some post-upgrade tasks
<James147> bodom: then just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop"  << that should make sure everything is uptodate and isntalled
<dudu7_>  hi, I'm new in kubuntu and I have a little problem with sound, volume of my videos and musics are low, I tried to run kmix but it doesn't open
<bodom> James147: I've already done that... nothing else?
<James147> bodom: think the postupgrade steps are incorprated into the installing of the packages... dont think you will be missing anything
<bodom> James147: oh, wonderful. I love you guys
<James147> bodom: if your system works then I would say no
<James147> bodom: from what I know an upgrade use to be just ... edit the repos run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...
<bodom> James147: If I'm not wrong, there was some other steps on the upgrade progress interface. Is there any way to manually get the upgrade script and check what is supposed to do?
<James147> bodom: my just says "... installing... cleaning...restarting"
<James147> not sure what the cleaning stage does
<yofel> IIRC the only thing update-manager does after that is clean up some obsolete packages
<topyli> what was this nice ebook reader/manager system? i forget the name
<James147> yofel: so alonglthe lines of apt-get clean? or actaully removing packages?
<bodom> James147: well, missing "cleaning" doesn't look so bad. At worst, guess I'll have some unused files on my HD
<yofel> James147: actually removing packages, like 'sudo aptitude remove ~o' does
<puneet> anyone using reliance net connect here....can you tell me how u installed it on kubuntu...i am using kubuntu 10.04
<gomiboy> topyli: calibre?
<yofel> (I think)
<James147> bodom: ^^ then run that command :)
<topyli> gomiboy: yes! thank you
<bodom> I'm gonna apt-get --purge autoremove then
<James147> at elast it should really hurt
<yofel> bodom: that should probably do most too, yes
<James147> bodom: does that work?
<James147> um, thinking about autoclean :)
<bodom> James147: yes, it's working
<yofel> well, it probably runs autoclean too, but that's only for the cache I think
<bodom> rebooting now (cross fingers)
<James147> bodom: yeah :) just getting my commands mixed up, was thinking --purge --autoclean... which didnt make sence to me :D
<James147> yofel: yeah :)
<bodom> it booted! And it doesn't ever exploded on my face. Sounds good.
<bodom> New desktop, new grub, new kde,... fine
<James147> bodom: I think most of the problems from an intrupted upgrade are when people reboot before making sure everything was installed :)
<bodom> James147: that was my case (power failure, forced reboot) but looks like I got lucky
<laomaiweng> Talking of rebooting after an interrupted upgrade, that sounds to be like what I just did... xD
<laomaiweng> And now I apt-get doesn't want to update anymore.
<bodom> laomaiweng: apt-get -f install
<bodom> laomaiweng: and/or dpkg --configure -a
<bigbrovar> HI guys, got couple of question about xubuntu, 1, does xubuntu come with pulse audio? two are there any tool for xfce for configuring bluetooth?
<laomaiweng> It throws a E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<laomaiweng> caused by held packages.
<bigbrovar> damn wwrong channel
<laomaiweng> bodom: Doesn't do anything. No error, but nothing to do.
<laomaiweng> Tells me it has 1855 packages that need upgrade though.
<bodom> laomaiweng: well, looks like you wasn't as lucky as me, let's try to solve it
<laomaiweng> bodom: apt-get upgrade seems to run fine: I didn't let it proceed, but it does list all the packages it wants to upgrade.
<bodom> laomaiweng: you should have some logs on /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<laomaiweng> bodom: However apt-get dist-upgrade is not happy: throws the same error as above, speaking about "openoffice.org-common : breaks: openoffice.org-dmaths (< 1:3.3.0-7) but 3.2.1 will have to be installed"
<James147> laomaiweng: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bodom> laomaiweng: do you have held packages? dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<laomaiweng> James147: roughly translated from french: reads packages list, builds dependency tree, reads status information, computes upgrade --> FAIL with unstatisfied dependencies for openoffice
<laomaiweng> bodom: Doesn't return anything.
<bodom> laomaiweng: /etc/apt/sources.list is pointing to natty?
<bodom> laomaiweng: if yes, try an apt-get update just to be sure
<puneet> hello
<puneet> anyone using reliance net connect here.....please tell me how you installed it
<debg_> anyone know how to enable font aliasing ? I tried doing it via system-setting but it doesn't work . the fonts look bad in my laptop .
<katsrc> debg_: they usually take effect after you close a KDE app
<laomaiweng> bodom: Sorry, connection problem. As I was saying, apt-get update works fine with Natty repos.
<katsrc> debg_: try logging in and out
<debg_> yes, I rebooted after enabling it . But it didn't change
<katsrc> debg_: what settings are you using exactly?
<debg_> it created a .fonts.conf in the home directory
<bodom> laomaiweng: well, so you only have to fix openoffice in some way and then you should be able to resume the upgrade process
<katsrc> debg_: that's probably why
<bodom> laomaiweng: the point is, which way :D
<debg_> katsrc: http://paste.kde.org/39355/
<katsrc> i did a fresh install and enabled it to full without forcing DPI
<katsrc> debg_: make sure you also if you've installed proprietary drivers that your DPI for you monitor is correct
<katsrc> that really improved my font rendering
<debg_> I am using inspiron 1525 with intel graphics , Do you know if there is any proprietary driver ?
<lionzw> 00
<bodom> laomaiweng: maybe you can try to uninstall it and then install it back later
<James147> debg_: there are non for intel
<laomaiweng> bodom: I'm going through logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade, and it seems openoffice is just the tip of the iceberg.
<laomaiweng> bodom: I'm trying another do-release-upgrade to be sure I have the most recent logs.
<Linkmaster> Query: how do you install a *.tar.gz file that has no config in it? theres a file that shows up blue that says 'makefiles' do I simply punch 'make' then 'sudo make install'? Without configuring anything?
<maco> Linkmaster: is there an INSTALL file?
<maco> or README?
<maco> those'd usually tell you
<debg_> I thought so, even the xresource also looks fine --> http://paste.kde.org/39361/
<bodom> laomaiweng: does it starts?
<Linkmaster> theres a README, but it contained nothing useful. Just some things changed, I looked at it already trying to troubleshoot myself
<jinzougen> Hello, I'm trying to get my compose key setup to work and am having a lot of trouble. I'm on KDE4.something
<jinzougen> I have it set up like the ubuntu wiki says I should in the regional language area.
<jinzougen> kde 4.4.5
<laomaiweng> bodom: It starts, but failed again. It does get the update from the Natty repos, but cannot seem to actually upgrade anything.
<bodom> laomaiweng: sorry, looks like it's a situation over my skills
<Linkmaster> maco: any ideas?
<laomaiweng> bodom: Thanks a lot for the help anyway. =) I'll try to dig into the logs, see if I can find anything.
<gomiboy> Linkmaster: if 'makefiles' is blue, it's a dir :3
<maco> Linkmaster: whats in the makefiles directory? ... "Makefile"s?
<BajK> so, I think tomorrow morning I will format my mom's pc and install natty :D since it is really quicker and her pc is so slow
<Linkmaster> maco: theres a README in there..its telling me some things that don't make too much sense to my young budding linux mind
<Linkmaster> I opened up the makefile.linux, and its talking about ELF..is that not related to my *buntu distro at all, is it?
<gomiboy> Linkmaster: elf is linux executable format, so it is related
<Linkmaster> okay..so, how is the config.in related?
<OchoZero9> when i click on  the update manager and try to apply changes it asks for my SU pass, then after a few seconds  I get a message ' Cannot get the exclusive lock or Please close any other legacy pa
<OchoZero9> when i click on  the update manager and try to apply changes it asks for my SU pass, then after a few seconds  I get a message ' Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.  Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open. ' Sorry I had to make the message box bigger
<Linkmaster> That means your running a package manager and/or terminal
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Either try to `ps -ef | grep PACMAN` replacing PACMAN with 'synaptic', 'dpkg', 'apt-get'... Or simply reboot and try again.
<Linkmaster> laomaiweng: you got me to it xD
<laomaiweng> Linkmaster: My first inspiration was 'reboot', but I thought that was too Windows-like behaviour. =P
<OchoZero9> okay
<OchoZero9> with sudo?
<Linkmaster> I love linux - reboot only on distro and OchoZero9 yes, with sudo
<Linkmaster> laomaiweng: anyways, to finish, reboot only on distro upgrades. So useful
<OchoZero9> we'll see what they are going to do with windows 8
<OchoZero9> it's probably alpha already
<OchoZero9> win 7 is pretty solid
<OchoZero9> I think they are going to overhaul the UI , and concentrate on tablets
<Linkmaster> gomiboy: do you happen to know of a package that contains the source files for MNG?
<gomiboy> Linkmaster: don't even know what mng is
<OchoZero9> I dont understand what I did
<OchoZero9> sudo ps -ef | grep synaptic
<OchoZero9> [sudo] password for ecinx:
<OchoZero9> ecinx     3798  3732  0 17:34 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto synaptic
<Linkmaster> Hm :l I'll see if I can figure it out
<jinzougen> I don't mean to sound whiny, but I'd really like some assistance with my compose key issue.
<jinzougen> :( I feel like I've tried everything.
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: This command outputs all processes that have 'synaptic' somewhere in their name.
<gomiboy> Linkmaster: try just renaming makefile.linux to Makefile... and maybe move it to the package root dir
<OchoZero9> ok
<Linkmaster> okay, I shall do that gomiboy
<James147> jinzougen: compose key?
<jinzougen> I want to compose characters, James147
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: If it only outputs grep itself (which it does, apparently), then synaptic is not running. Try with 'apt-get', 'dpkg', 'aptitude' instead of 'synaptic'.
<jinzougen> e.g. add an umlaut with the compose key + " + vowel.
 * James147 isnt entirly sure what that means
<James147> ahh
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: What kind of keyboard do you have?
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: Sun keyboard?
<jinzougen> lenovo T400
<jinzougen> But i have KDE set to just generic 104-key
<James147> jinzougen: you tried fiddeling with the settings at System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout?
<jinzougen> Yeah, but trying different assignments all over the place.
<OchoZero9> imma sell my lenovo 201
<OchoZero9> and get a 220
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: If you don't get anything other than only 'grep' for all these package managers, then I don't know, and I'd suggest rebooting. =P
<puneet> is anybody using relianc netconnecct here on kubuntu
<OchoZero9> I got three lines with apt-get
<OchoZero9> pastebin or put it here?
<OchoZero9> the first 2 don't have grep written on them
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: Did you try the dead-keys layouts?
<jinzougen> laomaiweng, what are those?
<maco> the ones that let you use right-alt (AltGr) to type special characters
<maco> like i hit AltGr+shift+4 to get £
<OchoZero9> not related to the current problem. Is there a Swype for linux?
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Great, this means apt-get is running somewhere. You'll need to get rid of it, but without killing it.
<jinzougen> maco, I don't know how to enable those?
<jinzougen> .*
<IppatsuMan> OchoZero9: to find processes that are currently locking the packaging system, try running: sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<James147> OchoZero9: yes there is a native linux skype client that I dont think have ebeen updated in yeatrs
<James147> o wait swype :)
<OchoZero9> laomaiweng: that's what I thought because you said that if it only says grep.
 * James147 should read things
<OchoZero9> James147: swype is awesome
<James147> OchoZero9: I never liked it much
<OchoZero9> on your phone for example will allowyou to have the EVO instead of EVO shift
<OchoZero9> You won't understand that last message If you are not in the US
<OchoZero9> probably
<James147> nop
<OchoZero9> it will allow you to eliminate the physical keyboard from the phone
<maco> jinzougen: same way you change keyboard layout for anything else.... qwerty/dvorak/colemak...
<OchoZero9> and have a similar convinence of speed and accuracy
<James147> OchoZero9: there are other keyboards that can do that ^^ though this isnt really the place to talk
<OchoZero9> what if it's a widget?
<James147> OchoZero9: and as far as I know there are not predictive widgets keyboards
<maco> Dasher?
<James147> though it is possible to create one ^^ OchoZero9, if you are intrested I would create a feature request if there isnt one already
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: System Settings -> Input devices -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> Add a layout -> Variants
<OchoZero9> I'll look into that tomorrow or saturday
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: Or something close. You should see variants that talk about dead keys there.
<OchoZero9> Dasher sounds familiar
<maco> OchoZero9: its a gnome predictive onscreen keyboard
<OchoZero9> Tablet:~$ sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<OchoZero9>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<OchoZero9> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       3331 F.... apt-get
<FloodBotK1> OchoZero9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OchoZero9> sorry
<OchoZero9> maco: does it work everywhere, or only on gnome?
<jinzougen> laomaiweng, I do, but I have the dvorak one selected
<jinzougen> There is no dvorav with dead keys but there is a dvorav international
<jinzougen> I have it on regular with dead keys right now but am still having trouble
<jinzougen> I can type an umlaut now but with no compose function
<OchoZero9> I've used Dvorak and loved it many years ago
<jinzougen> yeah I can type in both but I use dvorak when I have a choice
<maco> OchoZero9: should be able to type into anything i would think
<Fleck> help, i cant install fglrx
<Fleck> on 11.04
<OchoZero9> i've used it for a little over a year but i don't see the benefits of relearning it
<OchoZero9> everything is qwerty everywhere
<OchoZero9> when I used it I didn't work and wasn't in school or anything so it suited me
<jinzougen> Just about the only thing that is easier to type in qwerty is ¨qwerty¨
<OchoZero9> now time is an a great issue
<jinzougen> ... now my right double quote is stuck on umlauts....
<jinzougen> I think I have fucked up my input settings
<laomaiweng> jinzougen: Try different layouts. If you can't use the Compose key, maybe you can use " followed by a/e/u/whatever to get a ä/ë/ü/ẅḧäẗëvër.
<OchoZero9> dog is easy to type in qwerty
<OchoZero9> also, jinzougen I din't program back then
<OchoZero9> Or used LaTeX and VIm
<OchoZero9> well laTeX isn't a problem like programming and vim
<jozefk> what' the differnce between cd and dvd version? is it the DVD also live?
<OchoZero9> what do I do now? /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       3331 F.... apt-get
<OchoZero9> That's what's locking it I guess
<puneet> anybody using reliance netconnect here?
<jinzougen> OchoZero9, I do. No problems.
<gabriel___> hello all
<puneet> on kubuntu 10.04
<puneet> i am not able to connect to my net
<gabriel___> wireless?
<jinzougen> Is there a program that reads my keystrokes and shows me what it sees?
<OchoZero9> You are going to have to tell me the secret tomorrow
<jinzougen> So I can know if a key is dead or if it's mapped to something else?
<puneet> gabriel__
<OchoZero9> I think there is. I've used one a few months ago
<jinzougen> OchoZero9, i can't used emacs with a qwerty layout. I mess up all the command sequences.
<puneet> gabriel__: no, its reliance net connect data card
<IppatsuMan> jinzougen: xev
<jinzougen> xev?
<gabriel___> then I don't know sorry, I have never had that problem.
<James147> jozefk: more languages more packages on the cd... there should be no difference bettween the installed versions though... and anything on the dvd you can get form the repos after you ahve installed... the only advantage is if you need to install it on a system with no internet connection
<jinzougen> i don't HAVE to use emacs with a qwerty layout though. The point is I learned the muscle memory on dvorak.
<James147> ^^ or need the extra languages in teh isntaller
<IppatsuMan> jinzougen: it's an application that opens a window and writes on console every event it receives (included keystrokes)
<OchoZero9> I think it took me 2-3 days to relearn qwerty
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Yes, 3331 is the locking process. Use `ptree -H 3331 -p` and you should see him and his ancestors highlighted.
<OchoZero9> ptree: command not found
<OchoZero9> If i need to dl ptree, I can't lol
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: My bad, pstree. =)
<OchoZero9> oh ok
<OchoZero9> wtf...! looks really nice
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Yes it does! Just discovered this command. =P
<OchoZero9> it's not going to help me in my finals tommorrow although it's somewhat related
<OchoZero9> to the graphs section of datastrc& algorithms
<OchoZero9> What do I do with this tree?
<laomaiweng> Look up process 3331, and see who his ancestors are.
<laomaiweng> See if you know any of them: a bash shell for example.
<OchoZero9> is there a way to do a CTRL F or something?
<OchoZero9> my screen is only 12 "
<OchoZero9> or to make the font smaller
<OchoZero9> i don't know anything about bash or shell. I found it though
<OchoZero9> it has 3 kids , triplets, http
<OchoZero9> parent is sudo
<OchoZero9> and sudo's parent is init(1)
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Parent for bash? Or for the blocking apt-get?
<OchoZero9> sudo is the parent of apt-get
<OchoZero9> I don't know why this isn't color coded, it's just a little bolder.
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: And sudo's parent is directly init, the root of thre tree?
<OchoZero9> yep
<OchoZero9> the leafs are http, three of them
<OchoZero9> apt-get's kids
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Then try to `kill -TERM PID`, replacing PID with on of apt-get's children. Maybe this will help him get moving.
<orys> hello ;-)
<OchoZero9> I think it worked
<OchoZero9> i called the tree again and init isn't bold
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Hooah then. =)
<orys> anyone have few minutes to spare? I was just upgrading and, well, it does not went smoothly :P
<OchoZero9> sudo kill -TERM 3338  << I did that first then >>  sudo pstree -H 3331 -p
<orys> actually I am sitting on liveCD now trying to recover my grub ;-)
<dsaadsdas> hello i need help
<dsaadsdas> the command "sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start" should start at systemstart
<OchoZero9> udo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock comes blank
<dsaadsdas> how to do
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Try again the update you wanted to do, see if it's fixed. =)
<laomaiweng> orys: What went wrong?
<dsaadsdas> the command "sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start" should start at systemstart
<dsaadsdas> how to do
<orys> laomaiweng: well, it was all OK, going smoothly for about 4 hours
<OchoZero9> I don't think I'm going to remember this sequence in the future
<orys> then computer get frozen
<orys> so I waited some time
<laomaiweng> dsaadsdas: When do you get this error?
<dsaadsdas> what error
<orys> but as no change, I just had to reset it with a button
<orys> and now it does not got up
<orys> even as far as to grub :(
<orys> I managed only to start it from liveCD.
<dsaadsdas> the command "sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start" should start at systemstart
<orys> and googling for solutions...
<laomaiweng> dsaadsdas: Well, I guess the message you put there is an error message, isn't it?
<dsaadsdas> no
<dsaadsdas> i want the command let start
<OchoZero9> I'm logging some of the commands to keep a reference.
<dsaadsdas> but how
 * OchoZero9 doesn't know linux
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: This shouldn't happen very often, it's rare that apt-get gets stuck this way.
<yofel> dsaadsdas: add a link to /etc/rc2.d/ with update-rc.d
<dsaadsdas> i dont know how !!
<dsaadsdas> i am noob
<laomaiweng> orys: Ok, can you mount your computer's Linux partition from the LiveCD.
<OchoZero9> cool.. but it helps me derive other cases and learn
<orys> yes, no problem
<orys> all seems to be working fine.
<OchoZero9> I've been using linux for 2-3 months on and off
<yofel> dsaadsdas: read update-rc.d --help ? usually 'sudo update-rc.d ccpd defaults' should do it I think
<James147> !grub2 | orys
<ubottu> orys: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OchoZero9> Mostly because Microsoft's excellent software called OneNote
<dsaadsdas> yofel in gnome its so easy
<laomaiweng> orys: Then `mount -o bind /DIR /path/to/mountpoint/DIR` with DIR being in turn 'proc', 'sys', 'dev'.
<dsaadsdas> i must -> preferences -> startprograms
<dsaadsdas> why is it in kde so difficult
<dsaadsdas> u
<yofel> dsaadsdas: *that* is for user services, everything in /etc/init.d is supposed to be a system service
<yofel> (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<yofel> dsaadsdas: and did you look at system settings -> startup and shutdown ?
<dsaadsdas> yofel
<dsaadsdas> yes but dont know
<dsaadsdas> there stands programms and scripts
<orys> laomaiweng: hm, been reading the link from james147
<yofel> dsaadsdas: I would guess click on add program, browse to /etc/init.d/ and add that?
<dsaadsdas> oh cool
<yofel> but usually you would manage stuff in /etc/init.d/  would be managed by runlevels
<dsaadsdas> do you think it works
<yofel> s/would be managed//
<dsaadsdas> s
<yofel> maybe, I haven't tried something like that yet
<dsaadsdas>  -> [00:20] <yofel> dsaadsdas: I would guess click on add program, browse to /etc/init.d/ and add that? -> hope
<laomaiweng> orys: Well if that works, then great. =)
<orys> well, don't know yet
<orys> I am not good at it, to be honest
<yofel> dsaadsdas: try it, I don't know if it's really going to work, but I would expect it to
<orys> I am lucky linux user, as I rarely have any problems
<orys> so despite of using it for 7 years + now
<dsaadsdas> thanks
<orys> I am still a bit lame :D
<orys> and without mc I am like toddler in the fog
<orys> as I don't remember any commands :D
<laomaiweng> orys: If you want to learn, try a more troublesome distro. ;-)
<orys> I don't.
<orys> I used to run Mandrake, then Debian
<orys> I had my share
 * gomiboy suggests gentoo :D
<orys> then I switched to kubuntu
<orys> and for last few years I managed to forgot everything :D
 * laomaiweng learned a lot running Gentoo. xD
<orys> my friend is just trying to set up gentoo
<orys> he sits on it 4 days already
<orys> and just swears on irc :D
<laomaiweng> Ouch... =P
<orys> but when I asked him for help, he said he won't help me as kubuntu sux :D
<orys> well...
<orys> everyone to his taste, I guess :-)
<yofel> 4 days? come on, you can do that in one. Depends on how fast your CPU is though ^^
<James147> yofel: I dont know ^^ took me 6 hours to compile qt on my netbook once :D
<laomaiweng> yofel: Depends on how your computer gets along with Xorg... xD
<yofel> James147: that's actually not too slow for qt ^^
<James147> yofel: was probally more then 6 ^^
<James147> yofel: i wasnt really counting and my computer went to sleep a couple of times :D
<yofel> heh
<aperson> I can't get desktop effects working with the nvidia proprietory driver.  My xorg.conf is: http://pastie.org/1845232
<yofel> aperson: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<aperson> lets take a peek
<OchoZero9> lao it worked
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: Great. =)
<OchoZero9> thanks
<aperson> yofel⤻ nothing that I see that'd inhibit anything.  http://pastie.org/1845241
<OchoZero9> now how can I update fast?
<yofel> OchoZero9: "fast" ? usually it's 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<OchoZero9> but supposedly it's using slow mirrors
<aperson> I'm getting 34kbps from the main mirrors
<yofel> OchoZero9: switch to a different mirror ?
<yofel> yeah, archive.ubuntu.com will be SLOW today
<OchoZero9> that's less than 56k
<aperson> eh, if you had 56k, you'd probably be getting 10kbps tops
<OchoZero9> it checks your bandwidth then gives you a percentage of it? 1/6th?
<OchoZero9> I have over 1000kBps available
<OchoZero9> or over 12000kbps
<orys> ok
<orys> so I followed the james147 link
<OchoZero9> and it was downloading at 34kbps for me too
<yofel> use a mirror, archive.ubuntu.com might be the most up-to-date server, but it's the slowest too usually
<orys> and I came as far as to ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/grub$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda3
<orys> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<orys> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<orys> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<orys> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/grub$
<FloodBotK1> orys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OchoZero9> ohh wow, university of southflorida is the fastest one :)
<OchoZero9> they are my neighbors
<orys> sorry, I hoped it won't go to so much lines :-)
<James147> orys: you on a mac?
<orys> James147: no, on PC, from live cd
<James147> ir not use /dev/sda not /sdv/sdaX
<orys> ?
<laomaiweng> orys: Yes, /dev/sda seems better than /dev/sda3.
<orys> ah, you mean I just should...
<orys> ah.
<orys> OK.
<orys> it's to device, not to partition.
<orys> Good to know
<orys> I am off to try it again ;-)
<orys> Installation finished. No error reported.
<orys> much better.
<orys> :-)
<orys> ok guys
<orys> thanks for now
<FloodBotK1> orys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orys> and I am off to reboot.
<orys> FloodBotK1: give me a break, I am just a talking man :D
<orys> (I know that he's a bot, I am just having a laugh :P)
<laomaiweng> orys: We'll see you later about the upgrade I guess. =P
<OchoZero9> wow it was hours remaining. now it's only 9 minutes LOL
<orys> laomaiweng: I hope I will manage, but I glad that I have some backup :-)
<OchoZero9> I bet if i was in school it would be even faster
<orys> brb (I hope :P)
<OchoZero9> 1.3MB/s beats 0.00425MB/s,4.25KB/s
<orys> hello again, cruel world of the IT :-)
<orys> so: no changes ;-)
<orys> still, switch the computer on, there is cursor blinking in the corner, then there is no cursor blinking in the corner and that's about everything what happens.
<orys> any ideas?
<orys> or I got one. It was possible with mandrake to just install new one on the old one, it was installing itself without need of formatting hard drives etc... Do you think it is possible? Or it will be easier to find the source of my problems?
<orys> oh poor james147... I don't blame him :D
<orys> welcome again! ;-)
<laomaiweng> orys: Don't know what will be easier... Grub completed without error, so that's strange you don't even see Grub start.
<yofel> well, grub is hidden by default, so unless you tell it to show up you don't see it
<yofel> (hidden unless you have multiple systems)
<orys> yofel: in that case it means that the system is f*ked
<laomaiweng> Ok, I never saw it hidden, but then I always had double-boot.
<orys> yofel: I have XP on that pc as well.
<laomaiweng> orys: It did show up before, didn't it? If so, I guess it should also show up now.
<yofel> orys: hm.... try to hold left shift pressed when the bios screen comes up, maybe that will show something then
<yofel> if it still doesn't show up it's broken indeed
<laomaiweng> Do you have qemu on the LiveCD? xD
<orys> laomaiweng: yes, off course.
<orys> laomaiweng: I don't even know what quemu is. Should I be worried? :-)
<orys> yofel: that some idea, will try.
<yofel> nah, qemu is vritualization
<yofel> *virtualization
<laomaiweng> orys: qemu is a virtual machine. You could use it to boot off your hard disk without rebooting.
<orys> hm
<laomaiweng> `qemu -hda /dev/sda` works well here. I never dared going past the grub screen as I'm scared of breaking things, but at least the Grub screen does show up.
<orys> and then have system in system, and then start another one in that one, and so to the infinity. That smart.
<laomaiweng> Well, I guess an infinite loop would require a pretty massive amount of computing power. =P
<kaiuwe> can't you just stop always announcing "We switched to GStreamer for the Phonon backend, which gives us better HTML5 video support."?!
<kaiuwe> oh I forgot
<kaiuwe> "No support" + better = still no support
<orys> laomaiweng: these are only some minor problems to solve ;-)
<orys> ok
<orys> I have two options to try
<orys> I go try both
<orys> see you l8er folks!
<orys> :-)
<FloodBotK1> orys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orys> ahh, what's the annoying bot. FloodBotK1: I am longer on IRC than you are, you won't teach me how to chat :P
<orys> bbl
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> how can i proceed to disable blur in kwin?
<EagleScreen> what is blur?
<yofel> EagleScreen: system settings -> desktop effects -> all effects -> uncheck 'Blur'
<yofel> it makes the background of transparent plasma windows blurry
#kubuntu 2011-04-29
<James147> yofel: just plasmawindows?
<yofel> afaik yes, if you use the translucency effect it's not blurred
<James147> yofel: well taht explains why I didnt think it was working for me :)
<James147> yofel: any reason it dosnt work for normal windows?
<yofel> I did poke one of the kwin folks once and I think they said that's intentional. I forgot why though...
<James147> yofel: seems a weird thing to be intentional
<James147> at least assuming there is no problems caused by it
<george_> Good evening. I've tried to upgrade my distro, but there were some troubles. I'm currently stucked, due to the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade results in the following http://pastie.org/1845252. Could someone help me to solve that? Thanks.
<Riddell> george_: dist-upgrade is not a supported release upgrade method, the instructions for that are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<orys> hello ;-)
<progre55> hi guys. just upgraded to natty, but cannot install the flashplugin. getting this "flashplugin-installer depends on nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1); however: Package nspluginwrapper is not configured yet." any suggestions please?
<progre55> george_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<orys> so whoever was giving me the option with holding shift (sorry, I am terrible with names) it works a bit. That means it shows the line "loading grub" and then business as usual, that means nothing goes on
<orys> but thank you anyway ;-)
<orys> ah, got another option.
<orys> *gone*
<James147> progre55: sudo dpkg --configure --pending   i think
<progre55> James147: getting the same thing
<george_> Ridell: I'll try it. Thanks.
<george_> Ridell: You see, I've already started the upgrade (when I type the command you told me it says there is no new release). THe fact is that I can't complete upgrade because of that packages.
<progre55> James147: here's what I get http://pastie.org/1845378
<EagleScreen> plasma-netbook is not very bad in 4.6.2
<progre55> James147: ah no worries, this worked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/694137/comments/4 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694137 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "nspluginwrapper 1.22-0ubuntu8 fails to install on natty" [Undecided,New]
<orys> hello
<orys> did you missed me? :D
<orys> I think I have one last question: what if I just suck CD with this naughty nun or whatever is a nickname for the new one and install it? Will it force me to format my hard drive? I have all important things on the physically separate hard drive anyway, but I just wonder if I can leave my current filesystem with all shortcuts etc?
<aperson> orys↬ the installer won't touch your /home
<orys> ah
<orys> that's good then
<orys> so I just ignore the problem and rip it out to the roots (no pun intended) and install a new one from scratch ;-)
<laomaiweng> Brutal. =P
<orys> laomaiweng: unless you have some idea how to recover my grub and then you are willing to spent nice night recovering what is wrong with my upgrade ;-)
<James147> aperson: I wouldnt say that
<aperson> James147↬ for the most part, it doesn't touch it
<orys> it's a good option. I have a good book and I listen to my CD first time since I don't remember when (ah, jaco pastorius, I have finally rip him to mp3 :P)
<James147> aperson: the installer wont touch /home if you make sure you dont format the drive /home is on
<aperson> James147↬ yes, of course
<orys> James147: this is not really a big deal, i have everything on sdb and just made a shorcuts (or however it's called  in English)
<orys> but I just wonder if formating sda is must or not.
<James147> aperson: saying it wont touch /home might mean people think its save to selct the "format entire drive" option ^^
<aperson> orys↬ just specify the partitions manually and don't check the format box
<laomaiweng> orys: I don't have any bright idea. You can try however to get the list of installed packages.
<James147> orys: you dont need to format anything, the installer will delete system folder if you dont format /
<laomaiweng> So that you can reinstall them easily.
<orys> aperson: well, but then, if I have sda1 (with windows) and sda3 (with linux) and if I have to format sda3, I will loose my home... So it seems that you are wrong
<orys> ....unless james147 is right, then I don't need to format anything.
<James147> orys: ^^ that is if you pick  "manual partition" option...
<orys> Ok, I am going to suck this naughty nun (or nerdy narval? Who makes these names anyway?)
<orys> James147: off course I will pick. I would never trust him ;-)
<James147> orys: but yes, the installer will  just delete the folders it want to install stuff to (/sys /dev /etc /usr  etc... not /home) if it detects that they are already there (ie you didnt format)
<James147> orys: anything that it dosnt need to touch it wont
<orys> James147: but that's all right. I don't care about /sys /dev etc (no pun intended). I am most happy if I DON'T need to look into them ;-)
<orys> it's like with the car, the best car is the one I only have to open the bonnet to add screenwash ;-)
<James147> orys: /sys and /dev are dynamic filesystem anyway, craeted at boot :)
<orys> so as long as it won't touch my magic tree under the mirror, I am happy, they can swap engines as much as they want :-)
<orys> James147: :-) Let's say that I wanted to know it :-) Thank you ;-)
<James147> :)
<James147> orys: others listen in as well without asying anything so I like to elaborate on things when I am in the mood
<orys> btw: I have to tell you something: I am not a typical linux nerd, when I had to use it at the uni, I was sick (no wonder, it was mandrake 7.1 back then or something) but then I noticed that it evolves really quiclky. Few years later I just abandoned windows and sticked to linux and I still dare to tell it takes me less to maintain the system than if I used XP or 7 ;-)
<orys> James147: I found this channel very un-linuxish. Everyone are helpful and nice, instead of shouting "RTFM!!!!" all the time. Do you feel all right? Or maybe you are just in the mood due to new system beind issued? ;-)
<OchoZero9> orys: #kubuntu rocks
<orys> I used to run debian
<orys> I went to #debian once
<OchoZero9> lol
<orys> and was kicked and banned as the question was "too simply".
<OchoZero9> I don't think you should use debian
<orys> then I managed to find a friend who is good at stuff and he spent all night to fix the problem ;-)
<OchoZero9> or anything like that
<James147> orys: thats one of the reasons I love this channel :D
<orys> OchoZero9: I am not using it any more :-)
<OchoZero9> ubuntu is debian based
<OchoZero9> but for you
<OchoZero9> I have a too simply question
<OchoZero9> My partition is nearly full, what can I do?
<orys> OchoZero9: watch all your porn and delete the one which do not turn you on any more.
<Linkmaster> ^^^^^^^score
<OchoZero9> I don't have any porn here
<OchoZero9> If I did, it would be in the partition storing the home folder :\
<OchoZero9> but that's a good idea for my other computer
<OchoZero9> what's the command to view the free space?
<laomaiweng> df -h
<OchoZero9> /dev/sda5              19G   17G  599M  97% /    /dev/sda7              64G   39G   23G  64% /home
<OchoZero9> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9 Indeed, sda5 doesn't look good. =P
<yofel_> compliment on filling up 17G on /, you could lower the reserved block percentage to 1 though probably if you've got 19G
<OchoZero9> and it also shows 4 more items i dont know what they are /dev /dev/shm /var/run /var/lock all on a 4GB partiton
<OchoZero9> taking up less than 3%
<yofel> those are ramdrives
<yofel> ah, and you have 8GiB RAM, nice :D
<OchoZero9> oh. thx
<OchoZero9> almost as big as the screen lol
<OchoZero9> so what can i do about sda5?
<yofel> well, that's root, so get rid of some installed stuff, old kernels for example. And check if something is using excessive space in /var/log/
<laomaiweng> Go through installed packages. Remove those you don't use. Empty caches (I don't know where they are), also.
<yofel> other than that, lower the reserved block percentage from 5 to 1, you don't usually need 1G in reserve
<orys> or just move some stuff to sda7 ;-)
<yofel> ah right, apt-get autoclean would be a good idea, if you need space apt-get clean too (will remove downloaded package files)
<James147> yofel: dont think lowering the reserved space will do anything? most of whats on / is only writable by root and root can write to reserved space?
<James147> OchoZero9: du -sh /*  ^^ which folder is useing the most space?
<OchoZero9> I have an idea
<yofel> James147: true, but will show up as free at least. With it set to 5 you get the funny case that df -h shows available as 0 but you can still write stuff to the disk
<Tanks5> First time using this - I have a problem I can seem to resolve. Just upgraded to natty and now the computer will not load - using a backup drive to get help
<OchoZero9> Quartus is about 5 GB
<OchoZero9> How do I move it to the other partition without breaking the program?
<James147> OchoZero9: waht is Quartus?
<problemsnm> hi
<OchoZero9> It's to write programs for CPLDs and FGPAs
<James147> and its 5 gigs? O-o
<OchoZero9> I use it for a class in school, 'digital logic'
<problemsnm> I've just upgraded from 10.10 and the plasma panel freezes everytime I click on it
<OchoZero9> Don't know what all those gigs consist of, but I guess it's simulation codes
<OchoZero9> it's software that supposed to simulate hardware. and they have to think about all the delays. and if this much date is moving the trace will get hot and slower.. I'm not really sure though
<James147> Tabmow: when does your computer stop loading?
<laomaiweng> Ok folks, I'll be back tomorrow trying to fix my broken upgrade, but right now I need to sleep. Ciao!
<OchoZero9> James147: Imagine intel and AMD's simulation software
<orys> laomaiweng: lol. you had some upgrade problems as well? ;-)
<laomaiweng> OchoZero9: You can try copying Quartus to your /home and see if it breaks or not, then if it doesn't break your good. =)
<OchoZero9> must be probably a terrabyte big
<orys> that's sad ;-)
<James147> OchoZero9: how did you install it?
<OchoZero9> It was a pain. that's why I don't want to break it
<James147> OchoZero9: how?
<laomaiweng> orys: Yes, but at least I can still boot. ;-) Bye!
<orys> haha ;-)
<OchoZero9> it took me over 3 days 10 hours a day
<OchoZero9> no , more than that
<OchoZero9> their instructions are not exactly the way it goes
<James147> OchoZero9: package? compiled from source? installer?
<OchoZero9> I had to use kdesudo
<OchoZero9> at some points
<OchoZero9> .sh file
<OchoZero9> i even had to change my bash, and i don't know about bash
<James147> OchoZero9: sounds like it would be easier to reinstall it rather then trying to move it ^^
<OchoZero9> can't i leave a link to the folder?
<James147> since if its that complicated to install its probally going to break when you move it
<James147> OchoZero9: possibally
<James147> probally
<OchoZero9> i can't type quartus and open it
<OchoZero9> since I don't know how to progam it into the shell but it's no biggie
<OchoZero9> i put a link to it in the kde menu
<OchoZero9> how do i move and link?
<OchoZero9> mv oldpath newpath ?
<James147> OchoZero9: a link? delete it and recreate it?
<OchoZero9> no the folder with everything
<James147> o move and link :) mv oldpath newpath   then ln -s newpath oldpath
<orys> yawn
<orys> this download is borking
<orys> the estimated time vary from 43 minutes to one day 21 hours ;-)
<James147> orys: that means the connection sp4eed is varying allot
<orys> yeah, talk talk is crap for the broadband
<orys> but I am not the main tenant here :(
<OchoZero9> what are you downloading
<kavurt> i have beta2 installed. today the final release is out. but i don't have any updates available. is it normal?
<OchoZero9> no
<OchoZero9> orys: what are you downloading
<OchoZero9> kavurt: that's not normal
<orys> OchoZero9: kubuntu!
<OchoZero9> updating or ISO?
<orys> ISO
<kavurt> OchoZero9: what mihgt be wrong?
<orys> updating did not went well
<OchoZero9> oh.. Update was super fast for me
<orys> so it will be quicker to reinstall it from scratch I guess :-)
<OchoZero9> remember i was going at 34kb
<orys> OchoZero9: it was super fast for me as well
<orys> then the comp freezed
<orys> and now I can't start it any more ;-)
<OchoZero9> i went to the University of south flordia mirror and i went 13000000000kb
<OchoZero9> 1.3Mb per s whatever that is in kb
<OchoZero9> sorry 1.3MB
<OchoZero9> James147: does this seem right? sudo mv /opt/altera9.1sp2 ~/apps/
<OchoZero9> i also want altera9.1sp2 to be a folder under apps
<OchoZero9> btw according to wikipedia. 'Altera Quartus II is a programmable logic device design osftware from Altera.'
<OchoZero9> funny, because Altera calls it 'Quartus II' and they double implied  that it's from altera
<James147> kavurt: that is normal... *ubuntu dosnt care if its beta or alpha or final... as long as its uptodate with whats in the repos then you have the latest version
<James147> ^^ ie if you update after the release then you have the final version
<James147> even if there are no updates sine you got them before the release and nothing had changed:)
<kavurt> i see James147: thanks.
<OchoZero9> He was the first witht the final version and didn't notice
<James147> OchoZero9: are the large programs all under /opt?
<OchoZero9> I have a VPN under OPT
<James147> OchoZero9: I assume your till haivng problems with space on /... can you pastebin the output of "du -shx /*"
<OchoZero9> and a folder /Quartus/installer which may be garbage. IDK
<OchoZero9> wow my comp is going slow
<kavurt> how can i install unity desktop on kubuntu? what's the package name?
<James147> kavurt: on 11.04? install ubuntu-desktop I would think
<OchoZero9> i go to software center to get the name
<kavurt> thanks
<OchoZero9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600535/
<WhiteD> I am having a problem similar to this: http://bit.ly/imR2UK I can't upgrade anything.
<OchoZero9> now i got something else
<OchoZero9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600536/
<WhiteD> My upgrade stopped at 74% after my HDD spun down. Now I can't really do anything.
<WhiteD> Any suggestions...?
<James147> OchoZero9: there should be more then that :) ^^ it may take a while to run the command though
<OchoZero9> it's still not done
<OchoZero9> ont both tabs
<OchoZero9> one of them got the gibberish
<James147> OchoZero9: it can take a while depending on the size of the dirs
<James147> ^^ but it will shows the folders using up the space
<OchoZero9> it finished
<yogeshwar> what is the default /etc/apt/sources.list in ubuntu 10.10? it got messed up when i canceled the upgrade
<OchoZero9> it looks like /lib and /usr are the only problems nwo
<OchoZero9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600537/
<OchoZero9> well i dont have time for that right now
<OchoZero9> otherwise ill fail my exam
<OchoZero9> but I dont want to leave the link undone because then ill forget
<OchoZero9> ln -s newpath oldpath
<Allk> Old new
<OchoZero9> im confused
<Pici> its lns -s TARGET LINKNAME
<OchoZero9> thanks Pici
<Pici> er, ln -s (lagging a bit here)
<OchoZero9> does that seem right? sudo ln -s /home/ecinx/apps/altera9.1sp2/ /opt/altera9.1sp2
<OchoZero9> looks good in dolphin :)
<OchoZero9> thanks
<orys> ok guys
<orys> I downloaded the iso
<orys> but I can't use the K3b on live cd
<orys> as it says "cdrecord has no permission to open the device" and "it can be solved using K3b settings" but settings cannot be open.
<orys> i mean, I can't change permissions
<orys> the button is simply not working.
<kaiyin> what's the best backup tool in your mind?
<Spaz_Dynamic> kaiyin: cp
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<WhiteD> Scratch what I said, couldn't upgrade because the software on the KDE desktop wasn't fully installed. The upgrade manager from the Gnome DE is doing it now.
<orys> hey
<orys> anyone knows how to burn a cd using livecd system?>
<george__> After tried an upgrade to 11.04, I've got this http://pastie.org/1845644. And my dpkg --audit returns me this http://pastie.org/1845647. Any help, please?
<katsrc> i'm trying out the Nouveau drivers but can't seem to set a correct resolution
<katsrc> it's only using 1024x768
<Spaz_Dynamic> katsrc: those are the open source drivers for nvidia cards, right?
<katsrc> yup
<James147> katsrc: in system settings > display?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I was having similar problems with the osdrivers for my ati card
<Spaz_Dynamic> I basically had to switch to proprietary and it works fine now
<katsrc> James147: just limited to 1024 and goes lower
<James147> katsrc: try setting it via xrandr
<katsrc> James147: ok, i'll give it a go thanks
<Spaz_Dynamic> at least I think the flgrx (or whatever it is) is the proprietary set for ATI
<katsrc> James147: it's show the maximum as 1024 x 768
<Spaz_Dynamic> i have a question, why doesn't kpackagekit show the total size of downloads when you select multiple, or before you commit to the actual download and installation?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I mean, if I knew that I had selected so many in terms of filesize, I wouldn't have told it to install all of them at once (trying out a few games and such)
<James147> katsrc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding undetected resolutions
<Spaz_Dynamic> since the repos are being bombarded right now
<george__> After tried an upgrade to 11.04, I've got this http://pastie.org/1845644. And my dpkg --audit returns me this http://pastie.org/1845647. Any help, please?
<maximiliano> algien de chile
<EagleScreen> maximiliano: hola
<maximiliano> hola
<maximiliano> viejo tu caxay como hacer funcionar compiz + emerald
<maximiliano> y lograr tener siempre los efectos
<maximiliano> ya que reinicio y queda todo en 0
<Kage> anyone been having issues booting into desktopon 11.04?
<Binary_Wolf> i didnt upgrade Kage
<Kage> I am trying to install 11.04 fresh onto a new laptop... and I am having issues booting
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: at first, I couldn't boot into the liveCD, so I used the alterntive CD, and while the install went fine, it still wont boot all the way into the desktop
<Binary_Wolf> what does it say?/
<Binary_Wolf> what does it show?
<Kage> nothing, just get a blank screen
<Kage> I tried going in manually, but all the log files under /var/log are empty say for dpkg and a few others
<Kage> Xorg log file is empty, and dmesg log file is empty
<Binary_Wolf> hm
<Binary_Wolf> maybe your graphic card is too old and there is somethingwrong with its drivers
<Kage> The laptop is pretty new
<Kage> it is ATI graphics though
<Binary_Wolf> my friend also had issues wiith ati card but it was old
<Kage> But it has a AMD Athlon II, with 3GB of RAM
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: yeah, this thing can't be older then a year or two
<Binary_Wolf> um i dont know
<Binary_Wolf> sorry
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: I am downloading 32bit ubuntu, see if that works, if it works it could be a issue with using kubuntu opposed to kubuntu, or 64-bit vs 32-bit issue
<Kage> but this laptop is suppose to support 64-bit
<gogeta> kubuntu has more dls then ubuntu
<gogeta> woot
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: Thanks for the help though :)
<Kage> gogeta: unity is fail ;)
<Binary_Wolf> Kage: not at all :)
<Icallitvera> can anyone here help me with a problem with my KGpg?
<gogeta> bought to say wolf will argure but we knoe
<Kage> gogeta: dunno, gnome people have REALLY started to hate on KDE
<Kage> people telling me windows 7 desktop is better then kde4
<gogeta> Kage: hahaha
<Daskreech> gogeta: How do you know?
<gogeta> Kage: think most where burned by 3
<gogeta> Kage: havent gave 4.6 a fair shake
<Daskreech> Kage: Welcome to the age old war
<gogeta> DarkriftX: the turrns has more seeds and leechers
<gogeta> turrents
<gogeta> lol tabbed wrong name
<Kage> Daskreech: naw, I have been using Linux for 8 years, I never seen poeople dish KDE so much
<gogeta> Kage: seems odd there bashing kde but the turrns are bigger
<Binary_Wolf> i dont know why ppl like kde
<gogeta> then gnomes
<gogeta> turrents
<gogeta> so there must be alot of people defeting
<gogeta> defecting
<Daskreech> Binary_Wolf: Not sure why people like Linux'
<gogeta> lol
<aperson> so, is there an equivalent to gnome's force quit applet?
<gogeta> yes'
<Kage> aperson: xkill?
<Daskreech> aperson: alt+ctrl+Esc?
<gogeta> xkill or right click and close
<Binary_Wolf> Daskreech: kde looks like same windows maybe thats why
<gogeta> it will see ts not responding
<gogeta> and offer a force close
<aperson> gogeta⍈ apparently not always
<Binary_Wolf> for people who are nostalgic for windows
<gogeta> yea not always but nyther did gnomes
<aperson> I have the system settings window stuck unresponsive
<gogeta> xkill works
<gogeta> all the time
<aperson> gogeta⍈ thus why I'm asking ;)
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: gconf is more like windows registery then anything KDE has
<aperson> ooh, I'ma have to make a shortcut for that, thanks
<Binary_Wolf> gui is almost identical
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: maybe by default, but you can customize KDE a lot more then gnome
<aperson> sounds like a discussion for the ot channel :)
<Binary_Wolf> Kage: same for Gnome, i can customize almost everything in it
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: KDE is more customizable... and most of gnome's customization has to be done though gconf
<Kage> which is horrible
<Binary_Wolf> why?
<Binary_Wolf> its not that bad as you would through console :)
<Binary_Wolf> do
<Binary_Wolf> though you can
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: gconf is clear clone of the window's registery... and I would say the registery is the source of 75% of issues on Windows
<Kage> though gconf is more human friendly the the window registery
<Kage> still, its bad design IMO
<Binary_Wolf> Kage: well you can find those config files directly and modify them
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: true, but that is even harder to use... KDE has control panel settings for almost all the customization
<Daskreech> Kage: Why is the registry a bad design?
<Kage> Daskreech: prone to bloast
<Kage> bloat*
<Daskreech> (for Gconf) IT's obviously a clearly stupid idea for Windows
<Kage> Daskreech: the issue I have with the windows registery is that its the perfect hidding place for malware... and many programs forget to remove stuff from the registery when you uninstall them
<Kage> Daskreech: it becomes a waste land of dead ends, bad settings that the average user can never fix
<Daskreech> well on Windows it's a single file holding all the important information for the whole OS that any process can write into. It's clearly a stupid concept but Gnome is no where near crucial for the computer to work
<Daskreech> If you can corrupt Gconf life goes on and it's much more resistant to change than the Windows Registry
<gogeta> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<gogeta> gconif zzzzzzzzzz
<gogeta> unless its broken its not something i would even care abought
<Daskreech> But it being an area that the average user will never b e able to fix does provide a good description for Gnome's Gconf
<gogeta> contunes using kde
<Daskreech> That would be in alignment with the design ideas of Gnome though
<Kage> Daskreech: I agree that gconf is 100 times better then the windows registery... but I still don't like it
<gogeta> think you mean unity restant to change
<Daskreech> Fair enough
<Kage> Daskreech: Gnome's motd is "The user is a idiot"
<Kage> Daskreech: KDE doesn't treat me like that
<Daskreech> gogeta: It's not old enough for me to make that statement
<gogeta> most are unfortanly
<Daskreech> ha :)
<gogeta> i do pc work from time to time
<gogeta> i sware every call
<gogeta> some spyware loded pc
<gogeta> loaded
<gogeta> with no protection
<gogeta> or a anti vires trial that expired 6 months ago
<Kage> Daskreech: actually one thing people don't like about KDE that I hear is a lot is that it has too many options
<Kage> Daskreech: and thats its overwhelming
<gogeta> naa plasma is so streamlined
<Binary_Wolf> for me it seemed laggy
<Daskreech> Binary_Wolf: in what way?
<Binary_Wolf> at least i tried it on 1 gb netbook
<Binary_Wolf> cpu was loaded higher than 50%
<Daskreech> Binary_Wolf: I'd be more willing to blame your videocard than the Proc for lag
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: not for me, and infact benchmarks actually show that KDE4 is faster then Gnome3
<gogeta> well its not gonna do your 5 sec boot
<gogeta> never was kdes focus
<Binary_Wolf> im not talking about boot
<gogeta> depends on what you ran
<Binary_Wolf> does kde requier sophisticated hardware
<gogeta> naa
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: for all the features, yes
<Kage> if you wanna use kwin4 compistion
<Kage> and some other stuff
<gogeta> i turn off compiz on my netbook
<gogeta> its snappy
<Binary_Wolf> thats what i had to do
<gogeta> i can leave it on
<gogeta> i just dont like compiz at all
<Kage> mine can run it fine, I just don't like all the effects
<Kage> its pretty, and fun for awhile
<Daskreech> Binary_Wolf: require? I woudln't say that. but certainly is nicer with
<Kage> but aftre awhile you get sick of it, at least I do
<gogeta> if you set it to low gpu low cpu the effects are pretty mutch all off
<Kage> kmix does have issues with pulseaudio
<Binary_Wolf> oh okay
<Kage> or at least it did
<Daskreech> Binary_Wolf: but I've gotten annoyed with things and turned off Plasma and just kept using the rest of KDE
<gogeta> but if your looking no bs window manager lxde
<Daskreech> It's useful in that respect
<Binary_Wolf> how large are these kdewallpapers ? O.o they are downloading for 30 mins already
<Binary_Wolf> [upgrading...]
<gogeta> you knoe al the repos are slow
<gogeta> all
<Binary_Wolf> it is night so...
<Binary_Wolf> why arent ppl sleeping lol
<gogeta> they will be loaded for days
<gogeta> maybe they are but not in other areas
<Kage> Binary_Wolf: people download while sleeping?
<Binary_Wolf> i downloaded 50% of it yay
<gogeta> of course hehe
<Binary_Wolf> true
<Binary_Wolf> lol
<gogeta> i always do that for huge files
<Binary_Wolf> well 400 mb is not huge i thought
<gogeta> 400mb at 5kb
<gogeta> due to massiv server overload
<gogeta> lol
<Binary_Wolf> lol
<Kage> I have obsession... with large files, Ill stop the download at 50% and start it over so the bar will go faster
<Kage> then I stop it at 50% again
<gogeta> lol
<Kage> and repeat
<Kage> until the download happwns in like 10 seconds
<antoranz_> HI, guys!
<antoranz_> I wanted to know if anybody else besides me has experienced one out of control kde4 process after coming from hibernation?
<antoranz_> the process in my computer start taking 100% cpu time and kde becomes unresponsive
<Daskreech> antoranz_: Which process is that?
<antoranz_> I'm not sure which one it isd... I could try to replicate the situation and give you more info from ps
<antoranz_> I mean, I know it's kde4 because that's the name of the binary on top
<Daskreech> antoranz_: Are you sure it's not kded4 ?
<antoranz_> oh.... it could be
<antoranz_> as a matter of fact, it probably is
<antoranz> hi again
<antoranz> got disconnected
<antoranz> don't know if you said anything... or what was the last messsage I was able to send
<antoranz> I sais that it probably is kded4 and not kde4 as I said first
<antoranz> then I kept on telling about what happens when kded4 gous nuts:
<antoranz> I can go to the VTs and kill it and so regain a workable KDE,... however Knetwork manager won't show any of the available wireless networks or the USB dongle when I connect it
<antoranz> also, some hidden icons show up at the tray (indexing, printer, bluetooh)
<antoranz> but without network manager working, it's like having no desktop, so I have to restart the session
<antoranz> anybody having the same issues? has a bug been filed already?
<antoranz> shold I file for it?
<katsrc> blah so no way could i get the open source drivers to work with correct resolution
<katsrc> tried almost everything
<katsrc> in the process lost my smooth font rendering
<Daskreech> antoranz: You can file against it
<antoranz> sure.... wanted to know if he problem had been spotted by other people already
<Taggnostr> I just updated to 10.10 and the "close tab" button of konsole seems "disabled" (i.e. gray and can't click on it). Also if I right click on a tab there's no "close tab". Does anyone else have the same problem?
<Daskreech> antoranz: I never hibernate or suspend so I haven't but it's still a bug that needs to be noted. Have you looked at b.k.o to see if it's listed?
<Daskreech> Taggnostr: how many tabs do you have ?
<Taggnostr> 2-3
<antoranz> .... and what's b.k.o?
<Taggnostr> and even if I open a new tab the button is still gray
 * LW_Away is away: Gone away for now
<Daskreech> antoranz: bugs.kde.org
<Daskreech> Taggnostr: I suppose exit still works?
<Taggnostr> Daskreech, if you mean closing konsole, yes, that works
<Daskreech> Taggnostr: what's the version of Konsole?
<Taggnostr> 2.6.2, using kde 4.6.2
<Daskreech> Taggnostr: Not sure I have 2.6.2 on 4.6.2 on 10.10 and it closes fine here
<Taggnostr> what menu items do you see when you right click on a tab?
<Taggnostr> I only have detach and rename
<Taggnostr> btw, I changed the profile to show the open/close tab buttons next to the tab bar, I think they are not visible by default
<C_H> Hi, where are all the kde settings file kept
<C_H> ie personal settings regarding plasma desktop and the like
<Tm_T> ~/.kde/share/
<C_H> ok, thanks
<aperson> yofel☞ fwiw, my problem with desktop effects was that I had both my displays as separate x servers with xinerama, instead of twinview
<melkor20> hello everybody
<melkor20> I have an overheating xps
<melkor20> with the last kubuntu
<melkor20> it seems, that is due to the frequency of the processors
<melkor20> I want to put them "on demand"
<melkor20> but don't know how
<melkor20> I found that setting up the "laptop-mode" you can fix this
<melkor20> anyone knows how to do that?
<melkor20> hello?
<ares_cz> hi I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and after reboot I see only sh:grub> shell (GRUB version on top of screen is 1.97~beta4)
<ares_cz> I can setup kernel with "linux /boot/vmlinuz.... root=...) but when I run command boot I get kernel panic - no root partition found
<ares_cz> how can I fix this?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ares_cz> I already read  wiki, restore method doesn't work for me, I didn't lost grub because of windows reinstall
<well_laid_lawn> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ares_cz> well I can find out UUID but what's that good for?
<Peace-> ares_cz: to fix grub
<Peace-> you have to edit some configuration file
<Peace-> and fix the grub
<Peace-> *i guess*
<Peace-> it can't find the /
<ares_cz> ah ok let me boot live distro again
<Macer> i am trying to upgrade to natty and it hung on the mysql config
<Macer> Installing new version of config file /etc/init/mysql.conf ...
<Macer> i would assume a popup window is supposed to be asking me to replace it but there isn't one. am i missing something here?
<Peace-> Macer: mm are you sure it doens' t ask for settings ?
<Peace-> because when you upgrade a lots of times the system seems blocked
<Peace-> but just because it is waiting for user input
<Macer> this is the first time i'm upgrading
<Macer> and i don't see anywhere i put input
<Macer> i'm looking for a window or something in the term but all it says is that it is updating mysql.conf
<Macer> omg are you kidding me.. it's at 96%
<Peace-> Macer: screenshot please
<Macer> what'st he key combo for a screen shot? :)
<Peace-> stamp ?
<Peace-> here on natty i have stamp
<Macer> well i'm in maverick upgrading to natty
<ares_cz> prtscn I guess
<Macer> and stuck at installing new version of mysql.conf :(
<Macer> wow this sucks
<Peace-> Macer: i would use terminal
<Peace-> everytime
<Peace-> well... i don't use ugprade
<Peace-> this is my point of view.
<Peace-> i install the system i guess it takes less time for me
<ares_cz> I've got UUID for my disk, what's next please? I haven't configured grub2 yet (just grub)
<Macer> well. i was able to cancel it
<Macer> let me remove mysql and try again
<Peace-> ares_cz: you have to read the wiki ...
<Peace-> ares_cz: it's similar to grub1 but with different layout and configuration files
<Peace-> just that you have to take time and read documentation
<Peace-> xD
<ares_cz> hm gr8
<paolinux> hi
<Macer> wow
<Macer> well... now kde starts with a blank screen
<Macer> awesome
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i guess you need some pakcages...
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> but i don't know which ones .. ugh
<Macer> and apt seems to believe that everything is well
<Macer> is there an apt reinstall command for dist-upgrade ?
<Peace-> Macer: what do you mean ?
<Macer> to do like apt-get --reinstall dist-upgrade
<Macer> or something like that
<paolinux> is possible to install kde 4.6.2 on 10.04?
<ares_cz> ok for anyone who is curious, reinstalling grub2 from natty live distro worked, grub was not installed during update (there remained old version which was corrupted somehow)
<Peace-> paolinux: i guess no
<Peace-> Macer: omg but.. what did you do before?
<Peace-> Macer: dist upgrade has done the job?
<Peace-> ares_cz: :)
<Peace-> nice
<paolinux> hum
<Peace-> paolinux: upgrading is the way to unstabilize your distro
<Peace-> stable = no upgrade
<Peace-> well =~
<Peace-> xD
<ares_cz> :)
<yofel> more like, we never backport more than one release back, too much work
<Peace-> paolinux: you could compile kde ...
<Peace-> xD
<yofel> he could, but he would have to update a dozen system libraries to get it to build right
<Macer> ok i am at a loss
<Macer> it logs in.. does the fade to black thing where my desktop should pop up
<Macer> i hear music playing
<ddddddddddd> i need help
<Macer> but no plasma desktop
<Peace-> Macer: ok
<paolinux> Peace-: i see
<Peace-> Macer: press thsi
<ddddddddddd> can i  run an command as systemstart
<ddddddddddd> like /etc/init.d/cups start
<Peace-> Macer: CTRL ALT F2
<ddddddddddd> can i do it start and shutdown
<ddddddddddd> ??????
<yofel> ddddddddddd: cups should be started by default on boot
<Peace-> Macer: login with that
<Peace-> Macer: and try to startx
<ddddddddddd> yesit was an example
<ddddddddddd> but ccpd dont it
<yofel> well, either add it to the default runlevel using update-rc.d, or put a start command  in /etc/rc.local
<Macer> yeah i think that this is broken
<Macer> i did
<ddddddddddd> yofel
<Peace-> Macer: ok now log in
<ddddddddddd> how to do? i am noob
<Peace-> and try to startx
<Macer> xorg runs
<Macer> kdm is running
<Macer> after i login all i get is a black screen
<Macer> i see the splash do its thing and it fades out
<Peace-> ok
<yofel> ddddddddddd: 'sudo update-rc.d ccpd defaults' shoudl do it
<Macer> and all i have is black. i tried creating a new user and logging in as a new user as well
<Macer> same proble
<Peace-> Macer: try this ALT F2
<Peace-> Macer: something appear ?
<bangLUCE> hi. how can I make a non-root program open port 80 ?
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> a thing at the top of the screen that looks like a search
<Peace-> Macer: writhe this  then press enter :   plasma-destkop
<mfraz74> Upgraded my netbook to 11.04 this week and now whenever I use rsync to sync my files over a wireless connection, the connection keeps dropping
<Peace-> Macer: then, maybe you have to do the same but this time , kwin --replace
<Macer> ok.. one minute
<Macer> actually i think i know what the problem was but i am checking now
<Macer> well
<Macer> that seemed like it worked
<Peace-> what?
<Macer> typing plasma-desktop started it
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> for some reasons mybe some bad installation
<Macer> so how do i get it to stick?
<Macer> :)
<Macer> let me try logging out and back in and see what happens now
<Peace-> should work
<Macer> well
<Macer> that worked
<Macer> thanks :)
<Macer> brb.. going back to kde
<Macer> ok that is working again. thanks so much Peace-
<Macer> :)
<Peace-> :P
<Peace-> Macer: my blog is my blog :)
<Macer> haha
<Peace-> old article
<Macer> ok well. i had to head out to work.. i will tweak it back to where it was later
<Peace-> i have had that problem
<Macer> or just move my .kde backup over
<Macer> i rm'd the .kde dir trying to see if it were some sort of old setting that was incompatible with the newer ver of kde
<Peace-> many time ~/.kde moving it's a solution
<Macer> yeah :)
<Peace-> but sometime no
<Peace-> :)
<Macer> didn't work this time tho.. what you told me to do did
<Macer> but i have to leave. so i will play with natty kubuntu when i get back home
<Macer> thanks again
<Peace-> bye
<paolinux_> hu... perhaps i have found a little bug... i mounted a nfs share on my kubuntu desktop, when the nfs share is down  all plasmoid don't works... all desktop is blocked
<paolinux_> i can move mouse and switch beetwen applicaione with alt+tab
<ddddddddddd> LETS PARTY !!!
<paolinux_> but nothing works when i click on k menu or on others plasmoids
<simion314> paolinux_: maybe is a video driver problem? bad drivers often cause for me strange problems
<paolinux_> this is a bornig issue
<simion314> if you are using a proprietary driver try the opensource one
<paolinux_> simion314: no,  my video drivers working fine and i have tested putting down the nfs server and my desktop blocks
<paolinux_> then putting up the nfs server my desktop return to works
<alvin> paolinux_: It that bug doesn't exist yet, report it please.
<paolinux_> alvin: yes... i will verify as soon as possilbe, if it dosen't exist i will report it :)
<Moobil> hi
<Moobil> there is a caldav/carddav support in akonadi, but I'm unable to find it
<Moobil> does someone has it ?
<ddddddddddd> hello  need helrp
<ddddddddddd> i want the command /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<ddddddddddd> hello  need helrp
<ddddddddddd> i want the command /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<yofel> ddddddddddd: what still doesn't work?
<ddddddddddd> yofel
<ddddddddddd> start and shutdown dont work
<ddddddddddd> add there dont work
<yofel> what? you mean 'sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start' doesn't work?
<ddddddddddd> no
<ddddddddddd> that work
<ddddddddddd> and it should work at start up
<ddddddddddd> automatically
<Moobil> can you change your nick ? :)
<Moobil> you probably have to make a link to the rc level
<ddddddddddd> i entered in
<ddddddddddd>  /etc/rc.local
<ddddddddddd> that work
<ddddddddddd> and insserv ccpd works too
<Moobil> ln -s /etc/init.d/ccpd /etc/rc3.d/
<Moobil> not sure it's 3 for ubuntu
<yofel> a) it's 2, b) you should use update-rc.d for that
<pider55> upgaded yesterday to natty, something went wrong, I get grub starting, but it do not start when I choose Linux 2.6.38.8, just black screen, I have an option in grub says "previous Linux version and this starts my old 10.10 kubuntu with 4.6.2 kde. Can anyone help?
<ddddddddddd> so yofel
<ddddddddddd> plöe
<yofel> and if you link it by hand you need to add a 'S' to the link
<ddddddddddd> please help me
<ddddddddddd> how to do i am noob, i change my nick
<yofel> PeterFranzz: I already told you the update-rc.d command, see the log
<befehelll> sudo update-rc.d ccpd defaults ?
<befehelll> @yofel
<yofel> yes
<befehelll> okay
<befehelll> and why start and shutdown
<befehelll> doent work
<yofel> no idea, what does that ccpd even do?
<befehelll> dont
<befehelll> ccpd starts a
<yofel> maybe it starts before some of it's dependencies?
<befehelll> no
<befehelll> it is a printer driver
<befehelll> the service start at root
<yofel> k, then it shouldn't matter when it starts..
<befehelll> it must be start as root
<Moobil> it's a daemon for canon printers
<yofel> yes, having the link in /etc/rc2.d will start is on boot as root
<yofel> *start it
<yofel> ah
<befehelll> how to do
<Moobil> befehelll: verify that your script is executable
<befehelll> i can tell you that under gnome
<Moobil> ls -l /etc/init.d/sspd , it should have rwxr-xr-x
<befehelll> i could i system -> startupprograms
<befehelll> and enter command theree
<befehelll> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://dnol.bplaced.de/update-startprogramm.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/update-notifier-benachrichtigt-nicht/&usg=__D8_kARxbxqYkIao1PJsYs97VGrc=&h=394&w=945&sz=210&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=QWFk2KQw5ZhlEM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=212&ei=Fpm6TZ3KMo3LtAaDw42RBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dstartprogramme%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D901%26tbm%3
<befehelll> but under kde ...
<befehelll> helloo ??
<yofel> befehelll: you do realize that adding it to startupprograms will run it as your user, not root?
<befehelll> no it stars at root because
<yofel> befehelll: also be patient please, we have other things to do too..
<befehelll> i addet: sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<befehelll> in gnome it works, kde not !!
<befehelll> bevause kde starts as user
<befehelll> i think
<yofel> I don't get why sudo would work unless you added NOPASSWD in sudoers, if not how does it ask for the password?
<befehelll> OH HHHH
<befehelll> wait please waitg
<zCROSSBONESz> hello....probably are tired of hearing this but can anyone point me to a good "how to" regarding enabling Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY wireless in 11.04?
<zCROSSBONESz> I've tried fcutter
<zCROSSBONESz> also enabling install from cd.....no good yet
<pider55> upgaded yesterday to natty, something went wrong, I get grub starting, but it do not start when I choose Linux 2.6.38.8, just black screen, I have an option in grub says "previous Linux version and this starts my old 10.10 kubuntu with 4.6.2 kde. Can anyone help?
<zoopp> hello
<zCROSSBONESz> <pider55> I think it best to all ways clean install..............
<Moobil> pider55: which graphic card do you have ?
<zoopp> might someone know why in kubuntu my cpu fan never takes a break? acording to /proc/cpuinfo it's set to the minimum frequency. In gnome it was active only when playing a movie/running some CPU intensive task.
<pider55> but then I loose all my tweacks
<pider55> I have Nvidia
<zCROSSBONESz> <pider55> But,............less heartaches
<pider55>  nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX] (rev a2)
<zCROSSBONESz> STA wireless is there by default but not B43 cant seem to get b43 in there for the life of me
<Moobil> it's perhaps because of kms with nouveau driver
<Moobil> pider55: at boot, add modeset=0 at end
<Moobil> to be sure it isn't relatd to the kms
<pider55> where do I add this
<Moobil> at boot,, press e to edit the boot line
<pider55> okI try that, thanks
<zoopp> might someone know why in kubuntu my cpu fan never takes a break? acording to /proc/cpuinfo it's set to the minimum frequency. In gnome it was active only when playing a movie/running some CPU intensive task.
<zCROSSBONESz> would anyone sacrifice a bit of time to help me get my wireless working in a clean install of natty?
<zCROSSBONESz> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY  Cant get B43-fcutter working
<zCROSSBONESz> also have CiscoE4200 router
<zCROSSBONESz> if that may be of importance
<zCROSSBONESz> sounds yummy huh :+)
<eagles0513875> whats the issue that its saying with the b43fwcutter
<eagles0513875> and how are you installing it
<eagles0513875> zCROSSBONESz:
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> I install it through software access and nothing enables
<Macer> well. back to my acl fun
<Macer> weeeee
<Macer> ubuntu server isnt too bad.. i used to shun ubuntu in favor of fbsd or osol
<zCROSSBONESz> I got to proprietary software and it doesnt show
<Macer> waiting for my new old cpus to come in that i got off ebay.. bumping my dual dual 1.8 opterons to 2.6GHz
<Macer> 800MHz x 4 more should help a bit
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> I know Im doing something stupid...
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> ?
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> I'm 60 yrs old.....maybe that's it?
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> anyway... proprietary software shows STA but not B43 ?
<zCROSSBONESz> I try to enable STA and get error.............
<zCROSSBONESz> Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<zCROSSBONESz> so i look.......it just looks back......
<pider55> Moobil: did not help( modeset=0 ), I feel that the upgrade did not go right, can I upgrade one more time?
<zCROSSBONESz> <eagles0513875> want me to paste output on pastebin?
<zCROSSBONESz> Would someone please review: http://tinypaste.com/49f5a2 and suggest solution to trying to enable wireless on Clean install of natty?
<zCROSSBONESz> I think the blacklist is the key....
<zCROSSBONESz> I'm old and not much time left :)
<LogicallyDashing> how do I restart Plasma without logging out
<yofel> LogicallyDashing: alt+f2 -> kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-destkop
<zCROSSBONESz> <yofel> Do you feel up to a wireless problem?
<yofel> nope, I can't tell you more about wireless problems than to check /var/log/syslog for errors and then google
<zCROSSBONESz> did that but I guess since natty is so new they're not many solutions
<LogicallyDashing> yofel: not sure why but the && doesn't seem to have its usual effect from inside the runner.
<yofel> could be that kquitapp errored out, use ; instead
<zCROSSBONESz> Ok...Is anyone on the channel who is adept at solving wireless problems and has time to help me.....I've honestly tried what I know and researched
<Macer> hm every time i have tried using wifi in kubuntu  it was just a matter of  using the network applet
<zCROSSBONESz> Well, everyone have a great day and Congrats William and Kate! cyall.............
<Macer> have you tried just running it open for a few to make sure it isnt a key problem?
<zCROSSBONESz> ooops....sory Macer:
<Macer> bbiab
<zCROSSBONESz> <Macer> proprietary drivers show STA and when I enable it wont get error check log
<zCROSSBONESz> <Macer> I useually use B43 but cant seem to get it listed
<zCROSSBONESz> Macer: http://tinypaste.com/49f5a2
<Macer> ...
<Peace-> Macer:
<Peace-> what's the problem ?
<Macer> uhm
<Macer> it says the module is blacklisted
<Macer> huh? i dont have one heh
<Macer> did you exclude the module zCROSSBONESz
<Macer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<zCROSSBONESz> checking...
<Peace-> Macer: which card have you ?
<Macer> i dont
<Macer> i use wired heh
<Macer> only use wifi for my phone and laptops
<Macer> and wii heh
<zCROSSBONESz> macer: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Peace-> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Macer> Heh.. well there you go
<Macer> :)
<zCROSSBONESz> ????
<Macer> read the website Peace- put there for you
<Macer> it has step by steps
<zCROSSBONESz> TY all
<Macer> for your model
<zCROSSBONESz> I appreciate it........passed that one somehoe....
<zCROSSBONESz> gday ALL
<tesdsfsfdfds> yofel ?
<mime1111> hello linux users. i have an external hdd, once i plug it, it makes a strange sound (like writting, more high and noisy), kubuntu doesnt automount it; no detection tiping fdisk -l in konsole, no folder in /...media..., in sh*itdows it works. any help? thank you all.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ohi ohi ohi
<yofel> tesdsfsfdfds: ?
<tesdsfsfdfds> yofel i have added the command to startup and shutdown, the command sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start and to /etc/sudoers added the root command and it works !! :)
<tesdsfsfdfds> is "Startup and shutdown" in to KDE for commands like thesee tooo ??
<tesdsfsfdfds> i Thought it is only for programs
<yofel> as I said, I haven't used it much yet. But good that it works now :)
<tesdsfsfdfds> ok yes thats great
<tesdsfsfdfds> i didnt knew that this works
<tesdsfsfdfds> i thought it is only for programs
<mime1111> hello linux users. i have an external hdd, once i plug it, it makes a strange sound (like writting, more high and noisy), kubuntu doesnt automount it; no detection tiping fdisk -l in konsole, no folder in /...media..., in sh*itdows it works. any help? thank you all
<eagles0513875> mime1111: is it like a clicking noise
<mime1111> yes!
<mime1111> the drice is NTFS
<mime1111> drive
<mime1111> but in format options in xp, no ''fat32'' option is avaiable
<mime1111> partition magic?
<gl_gl> I am getting an error "unable tp launch X session falling back to default session" after I click OK the session starts fine (11.04 on a eee pc)
<gl_gl> Suggestions?
<simi_> gl_gl: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gl_gl> Thanks I will next. Actually the error says: unable ot launch "" X session --- "" not found; falling bac kto default session.
<gl_gl> simi_: there are nio (EE) errors... is the X session looking for some file which is not found?
<simi_> gl_gl: i am not sure how k/ubuntu is booting this days
<sysop3> I wonder if 11.04 will be the version of kubuntu I can install on my dads machine.
<simi_> sysop3: if the drivers work fine then you can try it
<OerHeks> sysop3, did you try any kubuntu before, on that machine ?
<chachan> guys, after upgrading, my gtk stuff is looking very ugly, is something that I need to install?, remove an old configuration?. configure something?
<mjobin> hello
<Sutix___> Hi, anyone here who can and want to help me with some problems after upgrading to 11.04?
<gl_gl> Sutix___: join the club :-(
<chachan> is everyone having the GTK problem?
<Sutix___> Which one?
<Sutix___> I have a lot since the update
<chachan> it's ugly
<Sutix___> No nvidia drivers are used, gdm as default login(!) even after changing default alternatives all back to kde, corrupt user account
<chachan> what do you mean with corrupt user account?, when I was restarting I saw a mounting /home issue, I had to mount it by hand but after that the partition was mounted by itself
<Sutix___> yes. GDM don't ask for a password
<chachan> gdm or kdm?
<Sutix___> That's the problem. And I don't want gdm, nor have to mount my home folder everytime in another shell
<Sutix___> gdm
<Sutix___> I can't activate KDM
<chachan> do you have kdm installed?
<Sutix___> Yes. I used it before and kept old packages, so nothing was removed
<chachan> try removing gdm and restarting
<chachan> do you know how?
<Sutix___> Yes. I know that. But I want to find the problem. This would just overgo the problem
<James147> Sutix___: if you want to use kdm try running "sudo update-alternitives --configure kdm" ^^ if i remember correctly
<Sutix___> I already changed all alternatives back to kde
<Sutix___> But I will try that
<yofel> iirc you need to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' as that's not an alternative but a file setting
<James147> yofel: hmm thourght it was an alternitive and reconfigureing offered the option to pick which you wanted
<Sutix___> yofel: Funny. KDM is selected as default
<yofel> Sutix___: what does 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' give you?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<James147> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<Sutix___> yofel: /usr/bin/kdm
<Sutix___> I don't get it. It *should* use kdm.
<yofel> it should yes
<Sutix___> Okay. I just delete gdm
<Sutix___> Another problem I have is that X doesn't use my xconfig anymore and I don't know but I think I read somewhere "if a xorg.conf is present in /etc/X11/ it should be used by default"
<chachan> Sutix___, in order to test, you could rename the gdm binary and see who will throw you an error, I don't if you want to figure out who's telling you to use gdm and not kdm
<Sutix___> chachan: That's a good idea!
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<chachan> anyone with a ugly GTK theme?
<Sutix___> ubottu: Does that mean all GTK-Apps like in Chakra-Linux or just gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James147> Sutix___: I wouldnt just rename it ^^ that will most likly just break when try tries to load gdm and cannot find it
<Sutix___> lol
<James147> Sutix___: uninstalling will at least reconfigure things to use an alternitive if one is there
<BluesKaj> too bad that URL is so old, I don't thinkit should be in the factoids til it's up to date
<Sutix___> Yes, but I can see who throws the error
<chachan> solved!!!
<Sutix___> And I just see kdm AND gdm are both running
<Sutix___> chachan: grats :)
<chachan> System Settings > Application Appearance  > GTK+ Appearance, and set Widget Style to oxygen-gtk
<Sutix___> Oh that :-D
<chachan> Ok, another issue, my notification window is weird, looks like the first KDE3 or something
<chachan> it's not embedded
<chachan> it opens like a windows or something like that
<James147> chachan: do you have the notification widget (probally part of the systray)?
<chachan> James147, not for sure, should I remove it to test?
<James147> chachan: no, rightt click the system tray > system tray settings
<James147> make sure "notifications" is checked
<chachan> it's checked
<chachan> it could be a problem of the message indicator
<Pranav_rcmas> GTK applications like firefox and xchat look kinda ugly in the new upgrade, how can i fix this?
<janik> hi @ all
<janik> have a question: is there an alternate way e.g. trough APT dist-upgrade to upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04
<James147> janik: sudo do-release-upgrade
<janik> James147: this one seems to work, thx
<James147> ^^ thats the recomended way
<janik> James147: hmmm, got also error message: Command terminated with exit status 1 (Fri Apr 29 16:15:57 2011) ===
<chachan> Pranav_rcmas, System Settings > Application Appearance  > GTK+ Appearance, and set Widget Style to oxygen-gtk
<janik> James147: as far as I know I do not have any dep problems, however some thrid party packages like skype or opera installed
<James147> janik: and you pastebin the entire output
<janik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<janik> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600771
<janik> James147: was only that
<James147> hmm,... not very useful :S
<janik> James147: same happends with the graphical upgrade, this error exception status 1
<chachan> please, someone ping me to test something
<James147> chachan: ping
<janik> James147: apt-get dist-upgrade will not work, will it?
<James147> janik: no
<chachan> my message indicator still looking very bad :(
<James147> janik: dist-upgrade wont upgrade the distrobution without changing the sources.list first... and if do-release is erroring.. dist-upgrade will probaly just break your system
<janik> James147: And if I change the sources.list manually and try to upgrade? I do not know why it does ot work, I did not do any experiments with the system before
<janik> James147: hmmm... I will try to remove all third party application like opera, skype, virtualbox ... maybe it will work then?!
<James147> maby... looking at the logs might help as wel
<BluesKaj> ok you audio freaks I have a challenge
<janik> James147: which logs? any special ones (the one of dpkg?)
<BluesKaj> looking for an app that unwraps Dolby Digital and passes it thru my spdif coax out to the DD/DAC on the audio receiver, there are some proprietary codecs for sale , but why should one pay for them?
<chachan> James147, again please
<James147> chachan: ping
<James147> janik: hmm, not sure where the logs are
<janik> James147: nevertheless thx for your help
<janik> :-)
<James147> jayne:  try /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
 * Binary_Wolf is back.
<Chris_H> What was the default desktop theme in Kubuntu 10.04?
<Chris_H> Was it Air?
<Chris_H> Anyways, my panel doesn't look the same anymore. Previous Air theme was very good, but now it looks odd
<James147> Chris_H: try the other ones?
<chachan> I had the same issue
<chachan> Chris_H, change it the theme for the one you want, and restart the session
<Chris_H> James147: I tried a few others and they all transparency with black effects
<chachan> change the theme*
<Chris_H> chachan: ok
<James147> chachan: dont need to restart the session ^^ if anything "kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 1 && plasma-desktop" is enough :)
<chachan> you got it
<Chris_H> nope, still the same
<chachan> anyone know what's the config file to the message indicator widget?
<chachan> Chris_H, =/
<chachan> Chris_H, I'll remove config files, I'm not sure which ones, maybe someone in here could give you details
<chachan> I'll remove activitymanagerrc and plasma*, they're located in ~/.kde/share/config/
<James147> chachan: rename dont delete ^^ that way you cvan recover them if wanted
<Chris_H> Where are configuration for the plasma desktop saved?
<TheRaven> .
<James147> Chris_H: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<Exposure> damnit updated kubuntu using some crappy natty updater and now suddenly i have ubuntu instead of kubuntu, WTF??
<RVN_> Hey, I just upgraded to 11.04 now my amarok says it can't find the mp3 codecs and it crashes ....but I have them
<RVN_> Anyone have any idea why?
<James147> Exposure: install "kubuntu-desktop" and you will have both kubuntu and ubuntu then you can...
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Exposure> James147: thanks but why did it do this in the first place?
<James147> Exposure: dont know... what updater did you use?
<Exposure> didn't pay enough attention to it, I got a popup telling me natty was available, I clicked update and a couple hours later I noticed it was finished and required a reboot
<James147> so the inbuilt one... weird
<RVN_> Is everyone's Amarok player working?
<Exposure> apparently it removed the kde sessions since kdm complained it was missing
<James147> Exposure: possibally you uninstalled kubuntu-desktop at one point and the updater required one of the *-desktop meta packages so install the default one
<James147> though I cannot be sure
<Exposure> are the apt-sources urls the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<James147> Exposure: installing kubuntu-desktop should install everything needed for kubuntu system
<James147> Exposure: yes
<BluesKaj> RVN_, mine works ok , altho the functions and options are somewhat unresponsive and unintuative
<Xeli> hello, i'd like to change from kde to unity, can i use the same documentation as when one would switch from kde to gnome?
<BluesKaj> Xeli, go ask in #ubuntu :)
<RVN_> Oh ok BluesKaj, but I can't figure out why mine says that I'm missing mp3 codecs
<Xeli> BluesKaj, yeah i did but no responds.. ;( i guess they're getting hammered by other 11.04 questions
<RVN_> mp3 plays in Audacious
<DarthFrog> Xeli: If you'd like to use unity, install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<BluesKaj> RVN_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and checkout medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | RVN_
<ubottu> RVN_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chachan> anyone with the message indicator issue?
<RVN_> ok thanks guys
<darkrex1986> !info Amarok
<ubottu> Package Amarok does not exist in maverick
<darkrex1986> !info Amarok natty
<ubottu> Package Amarok does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<darkrex1986> thx
<James147> darkrex1986: package names are lowercase only ^^
<James147> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.3.2-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 5818 kB, installed size 23548 kB
<mehrab> anyone with 11.04 installation and a little time to help me please?
<James147> !ask | mehrab
<ubottu> mehrab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkrex1986> James147 great i didnt know tha a pipe works in irc ^^
<mehrab> James147 : thanks. I wanna install a package in offline mode. so I need someone to run grabpackages.py script and send me the list of dependencies. would you mind?
<media> Hello: can someone help me getting my hdmi sound working? Infos: logged in as "media", phonon settings (system settings -> multimedia -> phonon) lists only one output device (i"internes Audio Analog Stereo"). Sound output via audio jack, works, but there is no sound to the hdmi device. When calling the phonon system settings as root, other devices show (HDMI aout 0, etc.). As root, the HDMI device output sound, when clicking on the test
<media> button, but there is still no sound via a normal device like amarok. Can someone help me?
<Macer> you are missing a group it seems
<mehrab> James147 : it would be quick. I promise :)
<RVN_> I can't find the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<James147> mehrab: not running natty ^^
<genii-around> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<genii-around> RVN_: Enable multiverse repository
<James147> RVN_: make sure you update the packagelist (sudo apt-get update)
<Macer> media: it sounds like the user you have does not have permissions to the device
<mehrab> James147 : ok, thanks
<RVN_> k thanks
<DarthFrog> media: is the device muted?
<Macer> usually  it is a group that  must be set
<BluesKaj> RVN_,open a terminal : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<RVN_> I did, but I have to enable the repos
<DarthFrog> mehrab: How do you expect to get any help when you don't give  the necessary information to help you?
<BluesKaj> RVN_, a hint whenever installing a new OS always enable the repos including the canonical partners so you can install apps
<mehrab> can anyone with 11.04 installation run this script http://j.mp/mTZezF  and send me the dependency list for package : network-manager-gnome
<mehrab> DarthFrog : you're right. so I wrote that above
<darkrex1986> RVN_ : try to add this repos => deb http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse and deb http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates multiverse
<media> Activating groups did not solve the problem up to now: I tryed to activate quite a number of them (audio, voice, pulse, pulse-access). Maybe someone can tell me, which ones are of importance to the sound. And how about not getting a HDMI sound as root (though testing the sound works there)?
<darkrex1986> RVN_ : then run sudo apt-get update
<RVN_> yeah, thanks guys I found it and just installed
<RVN_> bah.. still doesn't work
<RVN_> The New Cities - Dead End Countdown (Mansion remix) :: Amarok requires an additional plugin to decode this file
<RVN_> The following plugin is required:
<RVN_> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)
<RVN_> Do you want to search for this now?
<FloodBotK1> RVN_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> media, have you tried configuring pulseaudio ?
<BluesKaj> RVN_, checkout medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<darkrex1986> RVN_ :try install ffmpeg
<RVN_> ok
<darkrex1986> RVN_ : that works fine for me
<OerHeks> -+56
<OerHeks> sysop3, did you try any kubuntu before, on that machine ?
<BluesKaj> darkrex1986, he'll get the repos for all the codecs required by installing the medibuntu repos
<media> where can I configure pulse audio?
<BluesKaj> media , it should be in the kmenu/apps/multimediamedia
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: That's the config for Phonon, not pluse.
<DarthFrog> media: Install padevchooser, paman, paprefs and pavucontrol.  Then run padevchooser.
<wieland> how to install java in firefox 4?
<BluesKaj> I thought pavucontrol was default in multimedia
<RVN_> Ok, well I installed restricted extras and some packages from medibuntu
<RVN_> still doesn't work
<RVN_> mp3 plays on other apps
<RVN_> but not Amarok
<BluesKaj> RVN_, ok install libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> and ffmpeg
<RVN_> ok installing libdvd
<RVN_> already have ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> RVN_, sometimes (dunno why) a reboot may be in order
<RVN_> lol
<RVN_> ok brb tehn
<media> Everything you told me is installed. Entering padevchooser in the terminal leads to the message "gtk-WARNI
<media> NG **: cannot open display: :0.0". Could that be, because my display is connected via HDMI?
<92AACW2U3> no luck
<92AACW2U3> *no luck
<92AACW2U3> shit
<RVN__> ....
<RVN__> amarok still doesn't play
<Linkmaster> RVN__: What do you mean by not playing?
<RVN__> it can't find the mp3 codec
<RVN__> gives me a warning
<RVN__> but mp3 plays in toher apps
<RVN__> like audacious
<RVN__> and i have xine
<RVN__> and ffmpeg
<Linkmaster> Have you installed the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'?
<RVN__> yes
<BluesKaj> media, is your soundcard audio out connected to your hdmi audio input , in some cases that's a requirement
<Linkmaster> have you reinstalled amaroK?
<Linkmaster> ^Or that
<RVN__> luesKaj, what do you mean?
<darkrex1986> RVN_ : did you have Amarok turned of ?
<RVN__> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<RVN__> what?
<RVN__> I just upgraded to natty and it borke
<RVN__> *broke
<BluesKaj> RVN__, I was addressing someone else (media)
<RVN__> ok
<BluesKaj> RVN__, whynot purge amarok and reinstall, maybe the config file is corrupted
<RVN__> what's the best way to do that?
<RVN__> uninstall then install?
<RVN__> or is there a better way
<BluesKaj> RVN__, just removing it won't work , it has to be purged , sudo apt-get purge amarok
<RVN__> k thanks
<media> I think that the hardware is fine: As root, I'm able to play the test sound via HDMI, using the "test" button of the Phonon-System settings (Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon)
<RVN__> ok purged then re-installed
<RVN__> still broken
<BluesKaj> media, why are you root ?
<RVN__> weird
<BluesKaj> all mp3s or just one album or song ?
<RVN__> all mp3s
<RVN__> can it be someting to do with phonon backend or something?
<RVN__> it says only Gstreamer
<RVN__> is that normal?
<BluesKaj> RVN__, are you using pulseaudio
<RVN__> I beleive so
<RVN__> *believe
<BluesKaj> gstreamer is default now I beleive
<BluesKaj> try it without pulseaudio
<RVN__> there's no option in amarok to deselect it
<media> I'm not root right now. I just wanted to now, whether the sound output works as root. Testing as root, has given some diagnosis about the problem: HDMI sound works using the "test" button as root. As root, all oputput devices are listed and work properly. As any user, only "internes Audio Analog Stereo" is listed in den Phonon-System settings, and nothing works through HDMI out
<BluesKaj> RVN__, remove pulseaudio in the terminal
<media> Correction: As root the output devices work when clicking the "test" button, but not normally
<RVN__> I still get the error
<RVN__> actually I just noticed if I try to play XVID movies with dragon
<RVN__> I get the same error but for both codecs
<RVN__> mp3 and Xvid
<RVN__> but I have both codecs installed
<RVN__> The following plugins are required:
<RVN__> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)
<RVN__> XVID MPEG-4
<FloodBotK1> RVN__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paolinux> is there someone that has installed 11.04... without problem?
<paolinux> i tried to install from cd and usb pen... but the install process not start
<BluesKaj> paolinux, I installed from the internet , sudo do-release-upgrade
<media> blueskaj: can you help me further?
<larstorben> media:
<larstorben> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paolinux> BluesKaj: i don't  want to upgrade
<BluesKaj> media, try as a different user , is all I can think of
<paolinux> i would make a fresh install
<larstorben> yes
<larstorben> paolinux what do you use noww
<paolinux> 10.10
<larstorben> then let it
<larstorben> if it works good, then good
<paolinux> larstorben: right :)
<media> bluesky: thanks anyway
<paolinux> but i waold try a new release
<BluesKaj> paolinux, an upgrade from 10.10 to 110.04 may be your only alternative if the cd or usb didn't install
<paolinux> I thought to install 11.04 on second partition
<Daxar> Ohman, it wants to remove GIMP?
<Daxar> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BluesKaj> paolinux, well, i dob't see the point , but do your thing
<paolinux> BluesKaj: yeah.... or if is it a bug installation... i will waiting until it is not resolved
<tommis> how can i bind krunner to another key combo?
<tommis> never mind, found it
<BluesKaj> tommis, why, alt+f2 is too many keys ?
<tommis>  BluesKaj it isn't but i am used to meta+space
<tommis> i want consistency on all my desktops
<tommis> also
<DarthFrog> Which is a great reason to change the key binding.
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 is consistent,it works on mos KBs :)
<Macer> anybody use coda with ubuntu?
<Macer> coda the fs
<chachan> guys, I would like to show in each virtual desktop only the applications of the current desktop and avoid showing the else, is my question clear?
<paolinux> very strange.... installing from a virtual machine the installation process start....
<topyli> how come i can't remove firefox? :\
<topyli> well i can, but then kpackage would install thunderbird
<puneet> hello
<puneet> my netconnect was working fine last day and now its not responding
<puneet> i am using kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> puneet, etheret or wifi ?
<BluesKaj> ethernet
<puneet> reliance data card
<BluesKaj> wired?
<puneet> model EC150
<puneet> usb
<BluesKaj> is the usb connection to your router wired or wifi ?
<BluesKaj> puneet, or is your modem usb ?
<puneet> BluesKaj: its a reliance netconnect data card device that is connected to my laptop using USB port
<Renegade15> how the fuck do I get rid of that dumbass nouveau driver?
<James147> Renegade15: why get rid of it?
<puneet> i think the modem is inside the device
<Renegade15> because it collides with the nvidia proprietary driver, reducing my beautiful KDE to a blinking cursor?
<taj-n900> hey does anyone know what would be causing me to be in a login loop?  Never had a problem like this that has me stumped.
<James147> Renegade15: it shouldnt collide... it more likly the nvidia one isnt set up right
<taj-n900> I could log in via cli but now can't even get there through recovery mode
<Renegade15> well it's working just fine now that I disabled nouveau via boot options
<gl2> chachan: can you just set each application in the desired desktop?
<taj-n900> and kdm gdm or xdm are not logging me in at all
<chachan> gl2, what do you mean?. For instance, if I open "konsole" in the desktop 1 and then I change to the desktop 2. I don't want see that application listed in the desktop 2, just in desktop 1
<James147> chachan: right click the task manager > task manager settings?
<Renegade15> taj-n900 what does the system say before reboot?
<Guest53463> hi where can i install a plugin for gedit?
<gl2> chachan: I am not in kubuntu right now, but each window has a button in the title bar that points in which desktop is should show
<BluesKaj> Renegade15, whynot use the recommended driver in the kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers ?
<Guest53463> hi where can i install a plugin for gedit? ...what is the location?
<chachan> gl2, got it, I didn't found those options, thanks a lot :D
<taj-n900> nothing it logs in and the screen is fuzzy or nothing at all and then goes back to the login
<taj-n900> or do you mean the reboot of the computer and not the login?
<chachan> I didn't find* hahaha
<Renegade15> BluesKaj why not just make plymouth not depend on nouveau so I can purge that driver and use my system the way I want to?
<Renegade15> taj-n900 basically, I'm curious if there's any indication of what's wrong at all
<taj-n900> it was working last night...and the power went out and my battery backup died and now it isn't letting me back in
<Renegade15> did it go down hard?
<BluesKaj> that didn't answer my question Renegade15, if you want to make your system work properly then proprietary drivers are risky
<taj-n900> I need to hard restart to get it to shut off even.  Yes it did go down hard
<Guest53463> hi where can i install a plugin for gedit? ...what is the location?
<Renegade15> of course it didn't answer your question, because your question isn't related to my question. I have the propietary driver installed right now, and it's working fine. All I need is for nouveau to not interfere with it. And if plymouth didn't, for some moronic reason, depend on that driver, it would already be gone and all would be well
<taj-n900> This is frustrating for me I can normally fix problems like this...but something is different this time and got tired of searching the web throughout links
<James147> Guest53463: ask #ubuntu
<Renegade15> taj-n900, are you sure the hard power off didn't damage the file system?
<taj-n900> I ran 2 different memory checks the one on kubuntu and the one on the pc itself
<taj-n900> and they both came back fine
<BluesKaj> Renegade15, then drop to a tty and remove the nouveau driver
<Renegade15> taj-n900 memory checks or hard drive/file system checks?
<Renegade15> BluesKaj I tried to purge it, apt is bitching because plymouth depends on it
<Renegade15> if I can boot fine without plymouth (or a broken one), that's good enough for me
<taj-n900> memory...I'm not sure how to get to fsk without cli
<Renegade15> do you have a computer at hand?
<Renegade15> a live CD will allow you to do just that
<taj-n900> ok duh
<taj-n900> I'm dumb
<taj-n900> lol
<Renegade15> my personal preference in that regard is SystemRescueCD, but the Kubuntu install CD should allow it as well
<taj-n900> I'll try that and stop back again if I still have problems
<Renegade15> good luck :)
<taj-n900> thanks
<delac> kwin in going nuts (100% cpu) after upgrade. any ideas?
<franklin_> aja
<franklin_> ayuda
<BluesKaj> Renegade15, did you remove splash from the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and either just remove it or replace it with "quiet text" in /etc/default/grub/ then update-grub  , that might bypass nouveau at boot.
<Renegade15> eh, screw it. I installed the recommended drivers via menu already. We'll see how ancient the supposedly "current" drivers are, and how often they are (not) updated
<BluesKaj> Renegade15, well , I'm not a gamer , but the "current" driver works well on both linux machines here , one with 7600gt and the other with a 8400gs
<Renegade15> I've given up on games on linux a looooooong time ago. Just not worth the hassle.
<CartoonCat> is there any specific reason that a torrent based package updater has not been done? or has it and i missed the memo?
<James147> CartoonCat: not everyone can torrent as allot of places block torrenting
<James147> so cannot be the standard method ^^
<CartoonCat> well the same applies to FTP and HTTP
<CartoonCat> i know many places you can not FTP from
<James147> CartoonCat: more places block torrents ^^
<CartoonCat> still, it would be nice to have it as a configurable option
<James147> CartoonCat: if your willing to create it then I dont see why it couldnt be used ^^ though I dont kow of any devs that intrested to create it
<CartoonCat> not a bad idea. short on time this second. is there a option to increase the number of http sessions it uses?
<subcool_> can someone help me with y /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0 creates a loop
<puneet> hello someone using reliance netconnect here?
<puneet> on kucbuntu 10.04
<alibo> I tried to upgarde to 11.04 but it crushed at about 90%. Now the upgrade buttong disappeard and my system is in a state somewhere between the to versions. Is there a way to trigger the upgrade process manually?
<alibo> Something like force upgrade?
<BluesKaj> puneet , run sudo dhclient in the terminal
<gabriel___> anybody use emerald?
<BluesKaj> alibo, open a terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade
<delac> I'm being hit by a big performance regression after upgrading my netbook. Kwin gets disabled on login because of "too slow effects". Is there any known remedy?
<alibo> It says no new release found. Does that mean my systems is very close to 11.04?
<BluesKaj> alibo, sudo apt-get install -f , if the upgrade doesn't happen
<Renegade15> delac, do you have hardware acceleration for graphics?
<Renegade15> and are you sure you have enough RAM in that thing (it is a netbook, after all)
<delac> Renegade15: its intel 945gme, and it did work before upgrade.
<alibo> BluesKaj: Ok got some packets. I just worry, if at the end of the update process some configs were changed that I now miss...
<delac> Renegade15: it didn't work very fast there either, but I was kinda hoping that the new kernel would actually improve things
<Renegade15> the kernel itself very well might, that doesn't mean the rest of the system didn't acquire bloat
<BluesKaj> alibo, ok run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then run sudo apt-get update
<alibo> BluesKaj: ok, do you think it might be worth trying to reboot now? Or should I check something else first?
<James147> alibo: the upgrade process is just: edit the repos to point at natty: update the package list : upgrade packages : clean obsliete packages ^^
<James147> alibo: best to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f" to be sure :)
<Renegade15> delac, how far do you get, login-wise? Any chance to get into the config and disable visual effects?
<alibo> James147: I see. Then it might not be that bad at all.
<BluesKaj> time to get some yard work done ... BBL
<James147> alibo: sudo apt-get autoremove ^^ will be the cleaning step... or near enough
<delac> Renegade15: it's not like the system is completely useless. I can get anywhere, and I did alredy disable the effects.
<Renegade15> okay, with disabled fx, how's the system's RAM usage?
<delac> Renegade15: 800MB used, 200MB free
<delac> Renegade15: pretty normal
<Renegade15> well, if it's 200 MB free, I wouldn't rule out kwin with effects to fill that up, honestly
<Renegade15> I've never monitored kwin's memory behavior, but 200 megs aren't what they used to be
<Renegade15> my Firefox is using 1.2 GB right now
<Renegade15> (yes, I am going to restart it in a moment to fix that...just sayin')
<delac> Renegade15: well, kwin doesn't seem to use but few more tens of megabytes, so I don't think that is a problem
<delac> Renegade15: sometimes it seems to use lot of cpu, but not always. All effects are much slower.
<Renegade15> have you had a look at this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/kwin-desktop-effects-too-slow-after-current-updates-31-jan-2011-a-859869/ ?
<delac> Renegade15: no, but I think I will :)
<Renegade15> especially the linked bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243181
<ubottu> KDE bug 243181 in compositing "Need blacklist for Lanczos filter" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Renegade15> this mailing list post has links to additional bugs: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-November/089912.html
<bcs_> Hi!
<Renegade15> hello
<bcs_> I need help: After the dist upg. I got some processes with numeric user id's:
<bcs_> ps auxw |grep -v root
<bcs_> 102        951  0.0  0.0  24588  1948 ?        Ss   20:12   0:00 dbus-daemon --system --fork --activation=upstart
<bcs_> 114       1453  0.0  0.0  29856  2340 ?        Ss   20:12   0:00 /usr/bin/xfs -daemon -user debian-xfs -droppri
<bcs_> what are these<
<bcs_> ?
<Renegade15> hmm, curious
<Renegade15> my dbus is running as 102 as well
<bcs_> really?
<Renegade15> yepp
<bcs_> okay, then this should be a bug..
<Renegade15> looking at /etc/passwd, I'm guessing that should be user messagebus
<Renegade15> which fits the daemon
<Renegade15> no idea why it prefers the number
<bcs_> Ok, no problem, just noticed... thanks for looking at!
<bcs_> Hava a nice day!
<Renegade15> same to you
<bcs_> bye
<James147> ps auxw | grep -v root
<James147> stupid windows
<James147> :)
<Renegade15> I was just gonna type some output >_>
<Eruaran> can someone tell me how to get a "normal" desktop on a netbook?
<Eruaran> because this is absolutely horrible
<fliegenderfrosch> Eruaran: not sure, but can’t you just change the desktop layout to "desktop" in the desktop settings (right click on desktop)
<Eruaran> tried that
<Eruaran> it leaves me with a useless desktop that still has this horrible and useless bar across the top
<Eruaran> I just want a normal panel that I can at least do something with
<Eruaran> maximized applications cant be closed
<fliegenderfrosch> Eruaran: have you looked at this: http://digitizor.com/2010/09/18/how-to-switch-between-desktop-and-netbook-workspace-in-kubuntu-10-10/
<Eruaran> oh
<Eruaran> fliegenderfrosch: THANKYOU
<Eruaran> what a relief
<Eruaran> the netbook desktop is stuffed
<Eruaran> its unusable
<fliegenderfrosch> Eruaran: I think it’s quite neat, but I guess that depends on your taste…
<Eruaran> fliegenderfrosch: I'm getting this ready for someone else
<Eruaran> its too confusing
<Eruaran> I like the 'search and launch' but the bar at the top if its "netbook" style is just awful
<Eruaran> its far too limited and at the same time far too easy for the user to screw it up
<user8i> hello, I have installed kubuntu 11.04, WLAN works, but after installing eclipse (i assume it) it doesn't work you have to enter "ifconfig wlan0 up" then the wlan led blinks, but connecting with network-manager doesn't work, too. What could be the problem?
<kurtul> whoelse's touchpad's scroll doesn't work? anybody was able to fix it?
<user8i> kurtul: works it at the right side, in a very very small area? what is with 2 or 3 finger scrolling?
<kurtul> user8i: nothing works for me
<kurtul> and i have the same issue in two different computers
<user8i> kurtul: I have the issue (very small scroll-area) with an acer travelmate timeline 8571 laptop
<user8i> kurtul: the problem is since 10.10
<OerHeks>  me switched to 11.04 KDE, what a relief !
<OerHeks> is there a systemwide equaliser ?
<fliegenderfrosch> user8i: maybe it is worth switching to 11.04, as the touchpad stack has seen a major overhaul
<fliegenderfrosch> OerHeks: I doubt it, as different programs use different sound systems
<user8i> fliegenderfrosch: no with 11.04 it doesnt work but 2 finger scrolling works
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,if you use a player like vlc as your default then it's equalizer would then become global , if you enable it ..there maybe some others that work with alsamixer or pulseaudio in the packages
<OerHeks> IC, thanks fliegenderfrosch & BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, take a look at Alsaequal
<Who> guys i am having some issues, even when trying to install the adobe flash plugin i am facing this
<Who> http://paste.kde.org/41347/
<KDavid> bonsoir tout le monde
<KDavid> je viens tout juste de me faire une bourde dans la KDE3 maverick je n'arrive plus graphiquement a démarrer firefox a cose j'ai voulu tester des racoursis clavier et je me suis retrouver avec un écran noir voilas pour les explications si quelqu'un peut m'aidé
<KDavid> j'ai voulu le redemarrer en consol rien aussi et en name -d il m'affiche sa: shift: 133: can't shift that many
<genii-around> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii-around> Aussi, KDE3 n'est pas soutenu depuis Hardy Heron
<KDavid> a désolé !!
<BluesKaj> Who, were you installing kubuntu-restricted-extras when that error occurred?
<Who> yes
<KDavid> bien bonne soiré a vous au revoir
<Who> and it also happened when i was trying to install flash
<BluesKaj> Who, kubuntu-restricted-extras installs both flash and java
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yes, and a bunch of other stuff like restricted codecs and fonts
<BluesKaj> yup genii-around , just wondering about that error tho , how to approach
<genii-around> What does apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper say?
<Who> umm okay i was trying to something around it and i changed my origin to main server, now i am get this error
<Who> corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<genii-around> And same for ia32-libs
<topyli> is owncloud actually usable/useful yet?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, Who that error popped up yesterday as well, try to recall what the fix was
<BluesKaj> err trying
<topyli> i just learned about its existence :)
<BluesKaj> oh well, I can't remember ...back to the yardwork
<Who> umm okay i also bought a new laptop today, dm1z (my first lappy yeah i am a desktop guy) , now to get the wireless working i was following the steps , in one step it said use something like patch -p0 but it says there nothing called patch and when i apt-get install patch i find nothing
<chachan> listening to shoutcast streaming in amarok doesn't show the track info :(
<Who> http://paste.kde.org/41377/
<Who> here is what i mean
<chachan> anyone having the same behavior?
<James147> Who: umm.. dont think your follow a guide for kubuntu ^^
<James147> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tommis> how can i get facebook chat working with kopete?
<topyli> tommis: like any jabber account. server is chat.facebook.com
<tommis> jabber?
<topyli> tommis: yes
<tommis> is facebook chat based on that
<topyli> yep
<tommis> cool, thx for the info
<topyli> tommis: username is username@chat.facebook.com, not your email address obviously :)
<topyli> where username is the one you chose for your facebook vanity url back when they became available
<tommis> i think obviosly isn't a best word to use there
<topyli> perhaps not :)
<mala85> Is it possible to dumb down / lock down the KDE interface enough so it would be safe for my grandmother to use?
<tommis> chromium in fullscreen?
<BluesKaj> mala85, I'm a grandfather , it depends on her knowledge and ability to learn , don't stereo type your grannie :)
<James147> BluesKaj: :D
<mala85> Knowledge is very limited as is technical interest.
<mala85> Use cases are web browsing, word processing, music listening and photo browsing.
<topyli> i'm not sure about kde's lockdown features since i'm a kde newbie, but the ui can certainly be made very simple
<James147> mala85: you can quite easaly configure the interface so that its easy for her to get to the stuff she wants
<Tm_T> !kiosk
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<BluesKaj> well, if she can use windows kde is actualy easier if you set it up in an ergonomic manner . probly with desktop availability, mala85
<BluesKaj> ok, break is over ...back to yardwork
<EagleScreen> hello
<erkan^> hello, my os is ubuntu 11.04. I want download and install KDE via Terminal. my question: sudo apt-get kde?
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install kde?
<James147> erkan^: best to install kubuntu-desktop
<EagleScreen> I turned bluetooth off by Bluedevil applet, and now I dont know how to turn it on again
<erkan^> thx
<EagleScreen> yes erkan^ install kubuntu-desktop for a full featured KDE enviroment
<mala85> BluesKaj/James147: Are there any packages that offer a jump-start to easy ergonomic KDE desktop? Or should I simply experiment with the various options?
<EagleScreen> mala85: I do not understand your request very well..
<James147> mala85: experiment ^^ dont think there are any packages for that and its best to tailor it to exactly what you think she will like :) you can do taht better then anyone else
<BluesKaj> mala85, experimentation is the best route to follow , if she doesn't like the way something works then you can always modify it in some way to make it more accessible
<EagleScreen> anyone can help with my bluetooth problem? hoe di i turn it on?
<BluesKaj> back later
<James147> mala85: one thing you might want to do is place application shortcuts to the stuff she will use on the desktop or panel and try to avoid her useing the menu ^^
<delac> Does anyone know any possible reasons for performance regressions in kwin other than Blur and Lanczos filter?
<mala85> Ok. Thanks. I am hoping to get rid of as much complexity as possible. The ideal would be something like this: No window buttons for minimize/maximize (all windows open fullscreen). No top/bottom panel. Her preferred application launchers/switchers permanently visible and clickable in a panel on the left side. Necessary system icons (e.g. battery status, shutdown button) also available on the left side. Is KDE the right DE for this?
<delac> mala85: well, at least the panel is pretty easy to put there. that is what I have
<James147> mala85: yup, kde can do all taht
<James147> mala85: what version of kde?
<mala85> As new as possible.
<James147> mala85: you on kubuntu 11.04?
<mala85> Not yet.
<Linkmaster> mala85: If you can find something that KDE can't configure to, then I congratulate you[though getting it to work is the harder part..]
<James147> ^^ then I would suggest installing that first :)
<delac> mala85: One good idea might be to put dashboard on one of the corners and add application launchers there. That would make it very minimalistic.
<mala85> Can KDE be configured to something like the left panel in this example?
<mala85> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5537/gnomeshelllayoutquestio.jpg
<Linkmaster> delac: He could also use a docking system with autohide.
<delac> mala85: whit the corner I mean that the dashboard is trickered by that corner
<delac> Linkmaster: that might work as well
<mala85> I want everything visible, nothing hidden.
<Linkmaster> The picture looks like a dock actually...could be Daisy or the similar
<mala85> It is Gnome-Shell for Gnome 3, photoshopped.
<Linkmaster> Well, you can download Docky, and tell the settings to make it a panel on the left side. I'll get a screenshot for you, hold on
<mala85> I was looking at Gnome-Shell first but found it too unconfigurable.
<James147> mala85: kde can do sometyhing similar
<mala85> I thought Docky was Gnome related?
<mala85> (Not that I am against mixing the two.)
<James147> mala85: why do you need docky? jsut use panels
<Linkmaster> mala85: it is, but KDE can run it. I like Docky a little more then Daisy, it suited me more
<delac> mala85: well, desktop is pretty easy to dump down, but the hard part will be trying to make the file browser simple and easy to use :)
<mala85> delac: She does hopefully not need that. The only files she would need to handle are Word documents and importing photos from her camera. Hopefully the word processor and photo manager will take care of that somehow.
<mala85> Is Daisy the KDE equivalent of Docky?
<Linkmaster> mala85: heres what I did, and its similar to what you were wanting: http://i.imgur.com/qjooR.png
<Linkmaster> Yes, Daisy is for KDE, and Daisy can do better then Docky concerning what I'm showing since its made for KDE
<Linkmaster> !Daisy
<rebugger> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077
<mala85> Linkmaster: Cool. What is the difference between the icons on left and right side here?
<rebugger> mala85: i guess: right side are shortcuts, left side are opened windows
<Linkmaster> mala85: Well, the left side is actually the panel on the bottom, I simply moved it onto the left, took off some things I didn't particularly like, and thats it. The panel on the right are features I use frequently/items that are currently open[the blue dots signifiy I'm runnign it]
<delac> mala85: hmm, neither of those is that easy to use either. And they won't have any customizations.
<mala85> I would prefer to not have more than one Firefox icon visible unless more than one window is open. Could that be possible?
<mala85> I guess what I want is basically Windows 7... :/
<Linkmaster> mala85: remember, I usually keep the panel on the right hidden, so it won't usually show
<delac> mala85: or Unity :)
<James147> mala85: http://imagebin.org/150856 ^^ took me like 30 secs to get it like that :)
<James147> with more time you can make it better :)
<mala85> delac: No! I think Unity is really bad at this point, and not customizable at all. E.g. the workspace switcher can not be disabled.
<delac> mala85: yes, I know, but at least there wouldn't be more than one firefox icon ;)
<mala85> James147: Even better. I guess it would also be possible to turn off the top an bottom panels?
<Linkmaster> delac: You can always remove one of the panels, and/or the spacer. that way it won't show more then one
<James147> mala85: in taht screenshot the top and bottom are part of the vm i am running it in... ignore them :D
<mala85> But concerning the "not more than one Firefox icon" business - is that possible?
<Linkmaster> mala85: very possible, in fact its quite easy
<James147> mala85: sortof... its abit buggy :) need kde 4.6 but you can pin icons to the task maanger to behave like they do in win7
<mala85> So - if she needs to open a Word document to copy a text - she is not confused about which Firefox icon to click to get back to where she was.
<Linkmaster> James147: Yeah, 4.6 works much better then 4.5
<mala85> james147: The "Pin icons" thing sounds perfect! The pinned icons stay there when restarting the computer I hope?
<delac> Linkmaster: well actually, I'w been fighting with some performance regressions all evening.
<James147> mala85: one sec... will try to show you an example
<mala85> :)
<mala85> Solving the simple dock issue seems plausible. What about "all windows are maximized - always" - is that possible? Would Kiosk Mode be the proper term for that?
<topyli> mala85: maybe the netbook mode would be suitable
<topyli> big launchers on the desktop, search, everyting maximised
<mala85> KDE has a special netbook mode?  :)
<topyli> it does
<mala85> Or is it a separate distro?
<topyli> it's also very pretty
<Linkmaster> delac: From my experience. I'm still using 10.10
<genii-around> mala85: It's just the workspace that makes it for netbook or not
<topyli> mala85: no, just enable in the system settings. you can even switch it on on the fly
<delac> Linkmaster: hey, tell me, what is the default "amount" of blur there?
<topyli> system settings -> workspace behavior
<Linkmaster> delac: What do you mean by "blur"? I can blur/fade different things
<delac> Linkmaster: as in the kwin plugin - Blur. There is a slider in the Blurs config.
<James147> mala85: http://db.tt/p85HOo9  ^^ see if taht works :)
<James147> mala85: though there are still some problems with the pinning... in that sometime the icons cover each other up
<Linkmaster> delac: I looked at that, I didn't see any blur? I'm not sure if I just missed it, but my current settings have more blur then that
<James147> mala85: and I wuld like to note that even though there isnt a menu ^^ you can still run everything you need to (should you need to use it) through krunner (alt+f2)
<delac> Linkmaster: System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Blur (in Appearance section). I'm pretty sure it's there.
<Linkmaster> delac: Yeah, its there. I'm just saying that my settings have much more blur then the video you showed me
<delac> Linkmaster: what video?
<mala85> James147: Thank you for the effort! That really looks a lot like what I had envisioned. The min/max buttons gone too.
<James147> mala85: yup, thats easy to do :)
<Linkmaster> delac: Gah! Wrong person. James was the one who put the video xP
<Linkmaster> delac: But yes, theres blur, and I have it enabled
<delac> Linkmaster: yes, I was just curious about the amount of blur you have. How many "ticks" in the slider
<Linkmaster> delac: let me look..been ages since I've changed it, I liked my current settings
<delac> Linkmaster: not that it really matters, the problem is probably somewhere else.
<delac> Linkmaster: but it does help a lot to disable the blur
<Linkmaster> delac: its pretty much maxed out, and what do you mean by help?
<mala85> Do the pinned applications remember to always open themselves fullscreen (provided they were closed from fullscreen)?
<delac> delac: in Maveric I could use the blur and have "working" desktop. On Natty the desktop becomes unusably sluggish if I keep the Blur on.
<delac> Linkmaster: ^
<Linkmaster> delac: Hm..that is interesting. I'm not sure though, since I'm not using Natty at the moment. When I upgrade though, I'll definitely look at that
<James147> mala85: they dont care... its just another way to launch an application ^^ you can set the placment rule to "maximising" so taht windows open maximised
<delac> Linkmaster: but it's not the Blurs fault. I could get the performance boost in Maveric too.
<mala85> Placement Rule?
<Linkmaster> delac: Yeah, dropping the blur helps speed my system up too, but its not bad with it on. But turning it off, my computer goes lightning fast
<mala85> How does the Pinning work? Do you open an application, and then rightclick the active application icon to get the pinning options/rules?
<James147> mala85: System settings > Window Behaviour > Window Behaviour > Advanced > "Placment: Maximising"
<delac> Linkmaster: well, my system is netbook, so lightning this is not, blur or not blur :)
<James147> mala85: yes
<mala85> James147: Ok - is it both a global and local option then? Nice anyway :)
<Linkmaster> delac: Mines a crappy netbook, so I'm using relative terms. With blur on and everything, it takes ~2-5 seconds to load up a blank OpenOffice Word, and ~7-10 seconds to load GIMP. This is with nothing else running
<mohamad> HI, how can I run files .pl on terminal?
<mohamad> Thanks I already saw
<Linkmaster> mohamad: type the program to be opened, followed by the path to the filename, unless you are in the dir itself
<Linkmaster> Example: kate filename.txt[same directory] kate /home/you/Documents/filename.txt
<mohamad> no, the true answa
<Matthaeus_Work> Are there known issues with the nvidia proprietary drivers with the kwin that's packaged with kubuntu 11.04?
<delac> Linkmaster: what kind of system you got? Prob. Intel GPU  but what?
<Linkmaster> .pl? Hm...not sure, what are they exactly? :P
<mohamad> no, the true answear is "chmod +x filename.pl" after, ./filename.pl
<Linkmaster> delac: Uhh...not sure exactly. It has just under a gig of RAM though
<delac> Linkmaster: do: lshw | grep Mobile
<Linkmaster> Okay
<Roey> hi all
<delac> Linkmaster: or if that doesnt give anything usefull, you could try lshw | grep product
<Linkmaster> It did, let me load up gist
<delac> Linkmaster: it's something like 945GME or something?
<Linkmaster> product: Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<delac> Linkmaster: exactly same as mine. :)
<delac> Linkmaster: so I recommend you are careful when you upgrade.
<delac> Linkmaster: you are probably going to  be hit by the same regression as I am
<Linkmaster> delac: Haha, quite likely, though I'll give it a shot anyhow. I'm using the lenovo S10e
<delac> Linkmaster: well, not exactly the same then. Mine is Acer D250.
<Linkmaster> Hm. Yours is probably better xD
<tas346> Hi... Fresh install of Kubuntu 11.04 on 5-yo Dell DXP061 from friend is working well but no lyrics or art on streaming radio in Amarok. Scripts are installed. Any suggestions?
<delac> Linkmaster: most likely not. This was the cheapest thing on the market a year ago :)
<Linkmaster> Same here, but a year and a half ago
<delac> Linkmaster: or is it two years already...
<Linkmaster> delac: I don't know, its old as all hell
<James147> mala85: how is configureing the desktop going?
<delac> Linkmaster: yes, little over a year == old as hell   XD
<Linkmaster> Dude, over a month is old as hell
<mala85> James147: I have not installed anything yet, so she still has her old crumbling Windows XP installation. I am going to download Kubuntu as soon as possible and try it out. I need to find good workflows for all tasks.
<mala85> James147 and others: Thank you for being so helpful!
<Linkmaster> mala85: No problem, glad you could get it to work. Also, welcome to Linux: were glad to see someone leave M$ :P
<mala85> I am already on Ubuntu :)
<mala85> But I am hoping to get a few others over soon.
<James147> :D
<mala85> But I find the Unity thing too disruptive and not ideal for simple users.
<Linkmaster> mala85: You were talking about your sister, so I assumed there..:P
<mala85> No, my grandmother :)
<Linkmaster> mala85: Its a female family member. It still counts xP
<mala85> Hi hi!
<mariusz> jest ktos do popisania?
<mala85> Are there any especially female friendly KDE 4 themes?
<delac> mala85: set all colors to pink? ;)
<Linkmaster> mala85: Most likely, and you can always change color schemes and such to be like, pinkish. And there will be themes online
<Linkmaster> delac: great minds think alike..xD
<mala85> delac: Sigh! I feared that answer :)
<delac> :)
<Linkmaster> mala85: Something wrong with pink?
<James147> mala85: themes is a vague term in kde... you can have a theme for many different parts.. color theme, plasma theme, window theme... icon theme
<mala85> I was actually thinking more in line with roundish shapes, subtle shadings, not so "business like".
<delac> mala85: I probably wouldn't go with anything girlish for a older person. Some assuring blueish theme might be good one.
<delac> mala85: or as you said yourself...
<Linkmaster> mala85: A soft green works very well additionally
<delac> mala85: also make fonts big enough
<Linkmaster> mala85: Yes, big fonts is important, which can be accessed through 'system settings' [I forgot the exact location]
<mala85> Yes I was thinking about green and maybe brown.
<mala85> Good point about the font size.
<delac> mala85: in fact, everything should probably be big. window border, sliders, buttons etc...
<Linkmaster> delac: But probably not too big, else it *could* be offensive - some elderly people have excellent vision
<delac> mala85: though that is something that gnome is doing better than kde
<delac> Linkmaster: yes, but big enough
<Linkmaster> delac: derp, haha. But KDE can do anything, I've yet to see something gnome can do "better" ..but at the same time, I don't see too much that gnome does "worse". I guess its user opinion
<delac> Linkmaster: true, the default theme "Oxygen" on kde is pretty smallish, but QTCurve for example can be altered pretty well.
<mala85> Is it http://kde-look.org one gets themes from, or is there some package to install that makes many good themes (plasma/window/icons/colors) available?
<Linkmaster> delac: Thats simply the default though, download some things here and there, and its huge all of a sudden
<Matthaeus_Work> Hello.  Why are there dots all over my screen?
<Linkmaster> mala85: you can go to 'system settings' and go to individual things 'desktop settings, etc' and click 'download additional themes' and it'll bring you to a large selection, that grows every day one most
<mala85> Ok. Cool :)
<James147> mala85: thats the site ^^ though allot of the themes can be isntalled and downloaded from within kde using the "get new stuffs" buttons
<mala85> "Get new stuffs" LOL!
<Linkmaster> kde-look.org is great if theres somethign you want thats not listed, or the download link broke
<James147> Linkmaster: mala85: the get new stuffs dialog basically uses kde-look and similar sites as the content source
<delac> mala85: and do check the QtCurve theme that is installed on default. It has a lot of configuration possiblilities.
<Linkmaster> James147: true, very true. But I've seen some things on kde-look thats not there
<James147> Linkmaster: yeah, some things that arnt as simple to install usually
<James147> I think at least
<Linkmaster> You can also use it to grab KDE3.5 stuff to port over
<Linkmaster> Gotta go eat, be back later
<mala85> Are there any classic newbie problems people moving from Gnome to KDE often face?
<James147> mala85: dont think so
<delac> mala85: Dolphin doesnt warn you when you click on a executable file as Nautilus does. I hate that
<mala85> Nice. I am considering a move myself, if Unity does take on a more edible form.
<delac> mala85: ok, maybe that is not a newbie problem...
<mala85> Dolphin = nautilus?
<mala85> File browser?
<James147> mala85: yes
<delac> mala85: they are
<James147> delac: I would just find that anoying :) dont want to be warned that I am about to open a program all the time
<delac> James147: I do lot of scripting. Sometimes I want to open it for editing, sometimes to run it, but in both cases I clikc the file to do it. On Dolphin it always just runs it...
<mala85> Say I find a good theme - possibly just tweaking the default - but I want the Close Window icon to have a red color. Could I just open one PNG file in Gimp and color it red and save it - or would I need to use some theme editor?
<_jam_> I have a thinkpad and the method for configuring my trackpoint seems to be deprecated (HAL). What is the preferred method now? There seems to be a dozen different ways to do it now
<_jam_> also, did they not fix the intel wireless N bug that afflicted maverick. my wireless just died
<_jam_> I saw no mention of it in the release notes
<delac> mala85: I think the icon themes are just collections of icons and you could change them just like that. Unless the icons are svg. Then you need to use Inkscape :)
<mala85> delac: Thanks! Good to hear. I think the red Close icon is a convention worth keeping.
<VingThor> hi all
<VingThor> kubuntu update just killed my system :(
<James147> VingThor: define killed :)
<VingThor> as in "totally trashed"
<VingThor> :)
<mala85> "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<VingThor> got some error message about a libc6 being broken
<VingThor> update went on, but at the end said it doesnt work
<VingThor> then it tried to undo all the package updates
<VingThor> after that nothing was working
<VingThor> rebooting: not even grub was able to run
<VingThor> had to reinstall everything
<VingThor> from my old 10.04 cd
<VingThor> tried to update again, but same result. libc6 is broken...
<VingThor> now i download the 11.04 as cd and will install new
<VingThor> hope this time it works
<VingThor> too bad, though
<James147> VingThor: if you have reinstalled then why not download the iso and reinstall the new version?
<James147> ... :p
<dibs> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.  what causes this? I can't upgrade
<VingThor> doing that right now
<mala85> Remember backing up your files!
<VingThor> there wasnt anything left to backup from
<mala85> :/
<VingThor> but thats no problem, i have backups of everything important
<James147> VingThor: you can always boot a live cd and backup your files from that
<James147> :)
<VingThor> no, the disk didnt respond anymore
<VingThor> really nasty error messages
<James147> :S
<James147> hat dosnt sound good
<VingThor> just wanted to hear if anybody had similar experience
<mala85> HDD or SSD?
<VingThor> before reinstalling again
<VingThor> hdd
<VingThor> i found some similar errors in te web, but that was from 2008
<VingThor> just it was so strange. libc is used by nearly everything
<VingThor> it just cant be broken
<James147> VingThor: how did you try to upgrade>
<VingThor> kpackagekit
<VingThor> but maybe its my hdd
<VingThor> had some issues with the filesystems lately, though could be repaired with fsck easy enough
<James147> VingThor: I would be wary of your hhd starting to fail though ^^
<VingThor> is there any tool to test this?
<VingThor> i tried badblocks, but didn't find anything
<VingThor> ik, cd is nurned. next try
<VingThor> thanks for your help
#kubuntu 2011-04-30
<darthanubis> anyone trying owncloud?
<darthanubis> can't seem to change the data dir without gettign a permissions error even when the permissions has been changed as per the rror
<aibot> i installed kubuntu via wubi, it boots up fine, gets to a screen with the default kubuntu background, but nothing shows up to finish the installation.. havent seen anything in the logs that would tell why
<James147> darthanubis: I think you need to change the open_base varible in the php.ini config
<aibot> the only thing i notice, is it says ECC not enabled so DRAM is disabled :/
<darthanubis> James147: appreciate your time, where is that file?
<James147>  /etc/somthing/php.ini :)
<James147> probally /etc/php/php.ini
<James147> aibot: you rebooted the system right?
<James147> it should be one of the options in the bootloader
<aibot> yes I have
<aibot> i booted into kubuntu, it goes thought he boot, then loads to just a screen with a wallpaper, no post-install setup
<James147> aibot: there is not postinstall setup
<darthanubis> documentation is close to nil
<darthanubis> I guess it's still a work in progress
<darthanubis> http://owncloud.org/index.php/Configuration
<James147> aibot: once its install its installed... you can boot and start using it
<aibot> James147: hmm thought there would be one, well it seems to just stop at a screen with a wallpaper nothing else
<James147> aibot: hmm, that dosnt sound right
<aibot> James147: nothing in logs point to a failure besides a note about ECC not being enabled and DRAM module cannot be loaded due to it
<aibot> James147: ubuntu wubi worked fine, installed, booted it up and it loaded 100%... kubuntuis not doing the same
<James147> aibot:  what version of kubuntu?
<aibot> James147: latest, 11.04... maybe ill need to burn as a live cd and try :/
<James147> aibot: worth a try
<aibot> James147: yeah, thanks... just wounder it stange for ubuntu to work and kubuntu to not, maybe its a bug dunno, well thanks for the help :)
<James147> darthanubis: I think your problem is with a security feature in php... from what I can tell it can only access directorys listed in open_base viraible in the php.ini file
<darthanubis> James147: looking into it, because when I manually create the dir, I get the message that my dir is readable from the web
<darthanubis> which means nothing to me
<darthanubis> I thought that was the idea
<Daxar> Woo, Natty here I come.
<darthanubis>  /etc/php5/apache2
<darthanubis> James147: open_base variable is clear
<James147> hm
<James147> darthanubis: dont know why its empty ...
<DRuser> hi, I was running11.04 off of a USB thumb drive, and it the interface is so very fragile, everything got goobered, so I just restarted the computer.. but to my horror, the interface came up exactly the same as it was...  It saves it to the usb key somehow...  What file do I delete to restore my USB key to factory fresh?
<DRuser> Also, when trying to get my broadcom wifi running, it wanted to install linux-headers or something, and under previous versions, I was able to get my wifi up without a network connection by using stuff from pool... This appears to not be working now
<RVN_> Hey, does anyone know why it takes so long for 11.04 to detect my usb mouse at startup?
<RVN_> it disables my mouse at the login screen
<introuble> i have many rows in ms excel/oo worksheet containing numbers like 03004210000 , 030042510000 and so on. i can manullay scroll them and make a list of 03004210000 to 03004219999 (ten thousand each) but its very hard to do it for all. is there an automatic way?
<mohamad> Hi, please, somebody knows some desktop record for KDE?
<mohamad> How can I record with sound in recorditnow?
<zazaza> Can someone help me with Amarok? I'm new to Linux in general and it's not playing mp3s even though I thought it auto installed support for mp3 files.
<zazaza> It's just saying the mp3 plugin is needed.
<bazhang> !find libxine
<ubottu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1, libxine1-bin, libxine1-console, libxine1-dbg, libxine1-doc, libxine1-ffmpeg, libxine1-gnome, libxine1-misc-plugins, libxine1-x (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libxine&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<bazhang> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): MPEG-related plugins for libxine1. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.18.1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 407 kB, installed size 848 kB
<zazaza> o_o
<zazaza> Well when I run libxinel-ffmpeg in the konsole it says Unable to locate package
<bazhang> when you install it?
<zazaza> Well through the konsole, but I'm trying it through the "Get and Remove Software"
<zazaza> This is my first day with any other OS besides Windows so sorry Lol
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<bazhang> in the konsole ^
<zazaza> Yeah when I did that it said package not found etc
<zazaza> But
<bazhang> all the repos enabled?
<zazaza> I think I was able to install from Get and Remove Software
<zazaza> I'm not sure
<zazaza> Idk how to enable them
<zazaza> Now it's saying that libxinel-ffmpeg is at the latest version, but Amarok is still saying it needs the plugin.
<bazhang> zazaza, which plugin
<zazaza>  MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)
<bazhang> zazaza, you completely quit and restarted amarok? not just sent to tray, but completely quit?
<zazaza> Oh
<zazaza> Didn't realize Linux did that
<zazaza> Let me see
<bazhang> well Amarok does
<zazaza> Oh is Amarok a good player by the way?
<zazaza> Oh it's working now.
<zazaza> Thanks a lot
<bazhang> sure, its very good. there are a ton you can try (alternatives) as well
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zazaza> Well I'm fine with Amarok I just didn't know if it sucked or something cause it was default.
<zazaza> Is Ktorrent good too? I've been used to uTorrent
<bazhang> its fine
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<bazhang> zazaza, some others ^
<zazaza> I tried getting utorrent again but I didn't understand how to install it cause it was a tar.gz file.
<Guest42240> guys i can't upgrade to 11.04 using the update manger whenever i click on upgrade it shows me an error "failed to download release note, check your internet connection"
<bazhang> zazaza, better to use stuff from the package manager, unless you want to personally upgrade your own packages each and every time
<zazaza> What is that?
<zazaza> Like synaptic?
<bazhang> zazaza, things from the ubuntu software repositories (repos) and not from random websites
<zazaza> Oh... okay
<bazhang> apt-get kpackagekit synaptic ubuntu software center etc
<bazhang> they do all the updating upgrading for you automatically, though it may not be the very newest version, its the most stable and tested one
<bazhang> ktorrent is fine, as is transmission and many others in that list
<zazaza> Okay well I'll just keep Ktorrent then. And with Kpackage do I just need to search for upgrades from time to time? Or does it just auto do it?
<zazaza> Or do I need to set it to make it do it automatically
<bazhang> zazaza, you can set it to when you want to check, or just do it manually from time to time, really up to you
<zazaza> Can I just do apt-get update all
<bazhang> well the actual commands are sudo apt-get update  , followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<zazaza> oh
<zazaza> Well if I do that every so often I'll be fine?
<bazhang> the first updates the package list, the second checks it and installs upgrades if available, plus security updates (new kernels and the like)
<bazhang> yep
<Guest75102> Hi all,is there a need to upgrade kubuntu 11.04, has someone done this,how the performance in kubuntu 11.04?
<ffiasco> anyone have a link for getting broadcom air force one cards working?
<ffiasco> anyone have a link for getting broadcom air force one cards working?
<ffiasco> anyone have a link for getting broadcom air force one cards working?
<Macer> ok.... i seriously have to ask
<Macer> what happened to openoffice? what is this libre office that popped up after i updated to natty?
<spencer> i was wondering if i could get some help
<MK``> Are releases like 10.04.1, that have been superseded by 10.04.2, supported, or is only the most recent point release supported?
<spencer> i deleted the root folder from places and was wondering if i could reset it somehow to get it back
<MK``> Macer: LibreOffice forced from OpenOffice
<MK``> spencer: you deleted /? is that even possible?
<MK``> Or do you mean the shortcut to it
<spencer> no it was just the shortcut from places
<MK``> Ah, you can re-add it yeah, I am not running KDE right now so I do not know how, but it's possible, someone here can tell you
<spencer> thanks
<spencer> i tried adding it manually but when i click on it it doesn't have root priviliges
<spencer> on the shortcut it had them
<MK``> ah, no idea. I am still a beginner
<spencer> yeah me too
<spencer> i had kubuntu and ubuntu for a couple of years now
<MK``> I got into Ubuntu like 2 months ago :P
<shane4ubuntu1> Look out Kubuntu, influx coming your way. :)
<MK``> heh
<spencer> i tried something
<shane4ubuntu1> I'm really toying with switching back over to Kubuntu, Unity is not ready for prime time, and gnome is well, going through a change, like that of kde3 > kde4
<spencer> im gonna reboot
<MK``> I installed the kubuntu-desktop package from ubuntu myself :P
<shane4ubuntu1> MK``: I spent about a month or two with Kubuntu before the 11.04 release, went back to gnome just before, but I'm thinking I'm going to bail ship.
<RVN_> Anyone getting any issues with USB mouse after installing 11.04?
<RVN_> takes forever for it to detect the mouse
<spencer> nope didn't work
<cba123> I'm running Kubuntu Natty.  Can't seem to get my static IP set.  I made a fresh one in knetwork manager, when I click it from the knetworkmanager widget pop-up thing, it doesn't enable.  Any ideas?
<khindenburg> if I have 2 system I want to upgrade to 11.04 - can I share the downloaded files?  if so, where are they?
<shane4ubuntu1> khindenburg: they are going to be in /var/cache/apt/?
<shane4ubuntu1> archives is that last folder
<Macer> can someone tell me why my console is utterly slow?
<Macer> i can literally see it redrawing it line by line even if i disable the higher res vesa
<shane4ubuntu1> khindenburg: you can copy them over, and it will save time on the download, use root to copy, it is more of a hack than proper procedure, there are better ways to do that, but in a pinch that works.
<khindenburg> ok emtxs found th
<khindenburg> hmm, upgrade on my laptop has strange effect on keys
<tiresias> hello all
<tiresias> why  %sudo ALL=(NOPASSWD:ALL) ALL   doesn't work in the sudoers please?
<iPseudo> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfonts-100dpi/xfonts-100dpi_1.0.3_all.deb 403  Forbidden
<iPseudo> anyone else get that when trying to upgrade
<iPseudo> ?
<Chris_H> Hi, does anyone have trouble with the blur plugin?
<Chris_H> using intel drivers?
<Macer> hm
<Macer> well. i just disabled the vesa console
<Macer> vbe does not seem to agree with my video card :)
<Chris_H> whats vesa console?
<Linkmaster> Does anybody happen to know how to disable the "remember authorization" for downloading packages? I'm getting tired of unchecking the box. I'd rather punch my code in every time then accidentally compromise my system
<ubuntu> hi, I have a 3.5gb hd, and I want to install kubuntu on it... I am pretty sure it will fit... it just requires 3.8gb
<ubuntu> so I am poking thru ubiquity to find the testing critera.. or specifications for the install.. so I can change it to 3.0 GB required
<ubuntu> does anybody know what file to edit?   I am poking at /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/   and have already grepped everything for 3.8 and has at least
<Keshl> I just wanna say, rev 211 of Wubi fixed my issue. (If you don't know what I'm talking about, ignore me. If you do know, thanks, whoever fixed it)
<akashkj> Got Kubuntu 11.04
<akashkj> But the desktop plasma shell keeps crashing
<akashkj> Can anyone plzzz help
<akashkj> My desktop plasma shell keeps crashing
<akashkj> i am not able to change my wallappaper
<akashkj> !!
<akashkj> Aid me !!
<Keshl> Patience is a virtue.
<akashkj> :P
<akashkj> Now aid me !!
<DarthFrog> The necessity for patience is a PITA!
<akashkj> Baaaaaaaaaah !!
<akashkj> HeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllppppppppppPP!!
<akashkj> !!!!!!!!!
<akashkj> Aid me !!
<James147> akashkj: you are not going to get help if you demand it
<tangent3> hello, has anyone had their microphones stopped working (or becomes really soft) after upgrading to 11.04 and know how to fix that?
<James147> tangent3: you check alsamixer to see if the volumes ahve changed?
<tangent3> i'll check that now, but i thought i'm using alsa
<tangent3> James147: ok found the problem, it's got the wrong input source selected
<tangent3> thanks
<Keshl> Do I need to do apt-get upgrade before apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DarthFrog> Keshl: You should do "apt-get update" first.  "update" not "upgrade".
<Keshl> DarthFrog: Did that already.
<James147> Keshl: you shouldnt really run upgrade before dist-upgrade... if anything that willl probally break things :)
<DarthFrog> Keshl: I have an alias set in my .bash_aliases file: alias update="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Keshl> Oh great two conflicting posts >w<'
<DarthFrog> Keshl: No conflict.
<Keshl> ...? So, just dist-upgrade then? No upgrade?
<DarthFrog> Right.
<Keshl> thanks, owo.
<James147> Keshl: just so you know: apt-get upgrade will upgrade existing packages that it finds are newer but that DONOT require other packages to be removed or installed... dist-upgrade dose the same but will isntall new packages or removed uneeded ones
<Keshl> Ah, that explains a bit.
<James147> DarthFrog: does apt-get have full-upgrade?
<Zenguy_pc> how can I stop my porn from appearing in .thumnnails
<Zenguy_pc> .thumbnails
<Keshl> Zenguy_pc: Don't download porn. <.<
<James147> ^^ or at least dont prewview it :)
<Zenguy_pc> Keshl: you're asking too much of me
<DarthFrog> James147: What would be the difference between dist-upgrade and full-upgrade?  Upgrade to a new release?
<James147> Zenguy_pc: I believe, but am not certian that they are generate for the previews
<Zenguy_pc> just discovered gwenview.. greastest tool ever
<Keshl> Zenguy_pc: Okay, then use windows. If you're in a Linux-styule workplace, nobody would dare even boot windows. You'd be fine.
<James147> DarthFrog: nah, just aliases... I know aptitude has them both... keeps dist-upgrade for backwards compatability
<Keshl> Zenguy_pc: Dual-boot it, obviously.
<Zenguy_pc> on windows I disabled thumbnails but on linux it's far more useful though
<James147> DarthFrog: bu renamed it since it makes more sence and stop people asking "But I dont want to upgrade to the new version"
<DarthFrog> James147: AFAIK, dist-upgrade is it.
<James147> Zenguy_pc: try just turning off the previews... you can add a button to the toolbar to toggle them, but you cannot get around having previews without thumnils
<Zenguy_pc> is there anyway to make .thumbnails as tmpfs
<James147> Zenguy_pc: where are they stored? in a single folder?
<Zenguy_pc> James147: i think preveiws from dolphin.gwenview and gthumb all got to /home/user/.thumbnails/
<James147> Zenguy_pc: if so then just mount that location to tmpfs
<Zenguy_pc> James147: I have no idea how to do that ..i don;t even know if tmpfs actually can be recvarable
<James147> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054129
<lohit> i always want to reload alsa when ever i boot into kubuntu 11.04
<James147> just replace /tmp with the location you want in ram and the size=???m to the max size of it
<James147> (also use kdesudo kate rather then sudo gedit) ^^
<Keshl> (Off topic-ish: Just saying, this has got to be the second most epic support channel ever. A guy walks in, and rather than going "How do I keep these previews from showing up in .thumbnails?" he just asks straight-up about porn, and you help him like it's nothing. Epic, just epic. Love y'all. <.<)
<Zenguy_pc> James147: tmpfs only exists in physocal ram not swap?
<James147> Zenguy_pc: no, it is part of the vritual memory so can be in swap
<James147> Zenguy_pc: but if you ahve more then 2 gigs of ram you dont really need swap for most things
<James147> 2gigs or more
<James147> havnt used swap in years without any problems
<Zenguy_pc> James147: i HAVE ONLY 1.5GB OF RAM
<Zenguy_pc> sorry caps
<Keshl> James147: Hibernation without TOE.
<James147> Zenguy_pc: do you use allot of heavy ram programs? do you actually use the swap space at all?
<James147> Keshl: o yeah, and hybernations :)
<Keshl> James147: With TOE (Tux on Ice), it can hibernate to a file on any partition. Just to clarify. <.< Otherwise, it only hibernates to Swap.
<James147> Keshl: though I never use that :) sleep or shutdown for me :D kde almost acts like it hibernates when you reboot anyway
<James147> Zenguy_pc: The other option is to encrypt the swap drive ^^ then you dont really ahve to worry about wahts in it
<Zenguy_pc> Zenguy_pc: do you have a guide for that?
<Zenguy_pc> i was wondering when I type in passwords to websites does swap retain that?
<James147> Zenguy_pc: if its stored in ram it can be stored in swap... though I doupt passwords would get a change to be swaped out... at least a well behaved program should get the password, authenticate then scrub it from memory...
<Zenguy_pc> James147: does truecrypt do that?
<James147> Zenguy_pc: and you have far mroe to worry about with typing it password to websites then what gets left in swap
<Zenguy_pc> James147: oh ok
<James147> Zenguy_pc: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Zenguy_pc> James147: well i'll try to encrypt swap and mount the folder as tmpfs
<Zenguy_pc> thanks
<Zenguy_pc> alot
<keithzg> arghh, this old P4 is causing me nothing but problems; first it wouldn't network boot, so I had to actually burn a CD (what is this, 1999?) and now the installer isn't seeing any hard drives.
<bios_> hello I just installed kubuntu 11.04 but the wifi is not working (its just not connecting to a protected wifi) any fix on that?
<bios_> on unity it works fine
<James147> bios_: wpa or wep?
<bios_> wpa
<keithzg> When you go into the settings for that network, it shows you the correct passkey?
<bios_> yeah
<keithzg> Odd.
<bios_> its just trying to connect and after a while it ask for the key again
<bios_> but its the right one I had entered serverals times
<keithzg> What exactly does the dialog box asking you say?
<bios_> just the regular "enter password" dialog with a blank input box
<bios_> like if you connect the first time to a password-protected wifi
<keithzg> Just trying to make sure it's not a different dialog box (since that's about the same time it'd be asking you for your password for KWallet)
<keithzg> that's the only thing I can think of other than an outright bug.
<bios_> I disabled kwallet
<bios_> : p
<keithzg> Wouldn't be surprised if that's part of the problem somehow, dunno. Can you simply run Unity's network manager instead, then?
<bios_> btw: is the knetworkmanager working on a different basis than the gnome/unity network manager or is it more than an interface
<bios_> I can give it a try
<bios_> brb
<bios_> : p
<keithzg> They both just talk to NetworkManager
<bios_> thats even more crazy
<bios_> :S
<keithzg> but they store the connection info on their own, I believe.
<keithzg> Yeah weird, the Kubuntu installer isn't seeing the drives but, for example, GParted spies them just fine.
 * keithzg should know better than to try and use the graphical installer . . . there's always SOME showstopping bug
<spaz> hey, i can't get 5.1 sourround sound to work. I've tried fiddling with a lot of settings, and nothing seems to do the trick. 11.04
<bios_> keithzg:  why the hell its working now : p
<James147> spaz: System settings > multimedia > phonon> speaker setup
<spaz> James147: those are the settings I've bene messing with
<bios_> just a few other questions, is it possible to make a global hotkey for starting a terminal? just like in gnome?
<keithzg> bios_: Magic! . . . yeah, I dunno, NetworkManager is tempermental that way sometimes.
<keithzg> Oh definitely.
<keithzg> System Setting -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<keithzg> ...although I always use Yakuake, in which case the command for terminal is just F12 ;)
<lohit> hello i installed kubuntu 11.04 ,but i want to reload alsa every time when i boot the system ,to make the headphone jack to work please help me out
<James147> bios_: right click kmenu > edit menu > findthe app you want > advanced...
 * keithzg doesn't know how he'd live, if he had to use the Terminal with anything other than Yakuake.
<bios_> awesome thx : p
<bios_> thx to unity that i had a look again on kde its quite fast these days : p
<James147> keithzg: :D why not ? I find the terminal far nicer when you ahve lots of windows everywhere :D
<spaz> James147: and now, i don't know what i've done that I haven't undone, but I don't have any sound at all
<spaz> which is even worse than suffering a downgrade from 5.1 to 2.0
<spaz> actually, it may have been 2.1, but still...
<James147> spaz: logout and back in... I found the settings to be a bit temprmental sometimes
<spaz> James147: thats why I just rejoined the chat, I wholly restarted the computer
<James147> spaz: when I was trying to get 5.1 to work i did all sorts of weird things until it sudenly just worked :S
<James147> spaz: try resetting pulse
<spaz> how should I go about doing that?
<James147> spaz: delete or rename ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-cookie
<spaz> also, why is my name spaz right now xD
<James147> and anyother files the have pulse in their name you can see :)
<bigbrovar> anyone having issues using akonadi google resource to sync with google calenda and contacts? it keeps saying invalid passwords
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: do I need to logout/in to have it reload settings and such?
<bigbrovar> I had this doing the development circle, but a work around (which involves compiling from source) fixed it. But with the release of Kubuntu 11.04 it seems the bug is back
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: yes
<bigbrovar> even though the launchpad report makes it as fixed
<bigbrovar> it seems google akonadi data is broken
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: alright, I have sound again.
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> now I just need to figure out why the hell 5.1 doesn't work.
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: Ooo wait I rember what i did
<Spaz_Dynamic> when I change the speaker setup to one of the 5.1 sets, it claims that the device isn't working
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Surround_sound_systems  ^^ its for arch and I am not sure where the configs are on kubuntu but I think tahts what got it working for me
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol, this is the second or third article you've suggested to me that was for arch linux
<Spaz_Dynamic> like, in the last week
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic:  :) sorry, I find their wiki very useful
<Spaz_Dynamic> never said I had a problem with it. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> is there a way to restart pulse without logging?
<Spaz_Dynamic> like modprobe, or 'restart xxxx'
<Spaz_Dynamic> though modprobe is for modules...
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<Macer> ugh
<Macer> for the life of me i can't figure out why this computer keeps just freezing up on me
<Macer> in a last ditch effort i just updated the bios
<Macer> since i put an awesome dual core opteron in it.. maybe the bios was too old to support it
<Macer> :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> James147: hmm, doesn't seem to have changed anything by changing the default-audio-sample
<c2tarun> anyone using kubuntu natty on dell inspiron N4010?
<ruan> where are the song position controls in amarok? can't find them anywhere
<ruan> nevermind, the toolbar disappeared somehow. had to switch to bring it back
<ruan> though i can't move the position marker, no matter where i click
<bigbrovar> is anyone getting random crash and reboots with kubuntu natty?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: well I am getting system freezing but not crashes
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: what wireless card are u using?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: broadcom
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: I know
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: how?
<bigbrovar> I was getting the freezes too, it got so bad. but was able to get a work around it
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: how did you fixed it?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ping
<bigbrovar> c2tarun:
<bigbrovar> sorry was disconnected
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: yup, how did you fix it?
<bigbrovar> first of all tell me ur exact wireless card
<bigbrovar> in any case here is the deal
<bigbrovar> broadcom released their wireless driver as open source a while back
<bigbrovar> that released was included in the kernel (afaik) but the particular driver is buggy and its the cus of the freeze
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: how can I tell you my exact wireless card, If i'll switch on my wifi it'll freeze the system
<bigbrovar> before natty most broadcom drivers relied on the closed source binary only driver
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: calm down dude just trynna help
<bigbrovar> calm here too with my own issues :)
<bigbrovar> anyway the trick is to blacklist the open source driver module from loading
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: sorry :)
<bigbrovar> and to do this u have to edit this file
<c2tarun> which file?
<bigbrovar> hold on
<bigbrovar> am gonna pastebin it for u
<c2tarun> sure :)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: from commandline go to /etc/modprobe.d
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: are u good with commandline or need ur hands held?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: I am good :)
<bigbrovar> cool
<Magnusson> can someone gimme a hand? in kde 4.5 i could right click icons i added to my panel, say dolphin for example. and input a keyboard shortcut to open it, now in 4.6 either the option seems to have moved or something, can someone point me in the direction?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: now tell me if u can find a file named  broadcom-sta-common.conf
<bigbrovar> if not u would have to create one
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: where do you want to look me for file? in /etc or in file /etc/modprobe.d?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: well its not in both places.
<bigbrovar> so u cd to /etc/modprobe.d and ls to see if u find a file named broadcom-sta-common.conf
<bigbrovar> yeah /etc/modprobe.d
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: any luck? am in a hurry and internet here is unstable :/
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: nope there is no such file
<bigbrovar> anyway if u cant find the file u might have to create one
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: and I didn't installed the addition STA driver from additional driver list.
<bigbrovar> create a file named broadcom-sta-common.conf
<bigbrovar>  and populate it with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/601224/
<bigbrovar> notice line 7 brcm80211 (the offending driver) is blacklisted
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: done
<bigbrovar> once u have done this
<bigbrovar> u then go to /etc/modules
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: and then add lw to the end of the file
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: done
<bigbrovar> when u are done save and close
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: done
<bigbrovar> then install the following package
<bigbrovar> broadcom-sta-common
<bigbrovar> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: its installing.
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: what after that?
<bigbrovar> then reboot ur system, turn on the wireless and hold ur breath
<bigbrovar> if no freeze comes up
<bigbrovar> go to kmenu or kicker menu
<bigbrovar> and fire additional drivers
<bigbrovar> it should tell u u need to install some drivers and bla bla
<bigbrovar> enable the driver and ur wireless would work
<bigbrovar> that was how I solved my problem
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: let me know if it worked for u
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: one more help please, can you please tell me how did you find this method?
<bigbrovar> well I came up with it
<bigbrovar> after a series of pain and trouble shooting
<bigbrovar> no one could help
<bigbrovar> so I was on my own
<c2tarun> bigbrovar:  you are good :) I got this message while installing http://paste.kde.org/42877/
<c2tarun> while installing broadcom-sta-common
<bigbrovar> I at first didnt know why my system would freeze and even livecd would freeze
<bigbrovar> yeah choose N
<bigbrovar> it wants to overide the file u edited
<bigbrovar> just tell it to leave it alone
<bigbrovar> or u can tell it to overide and make the edit again
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ok I am going to switch on my wifi.
<bigbrovar> not now
<bigbrovar> after u reboot
<bigbrovar> the bad module is still loaded
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: ok, reboot first
<bigbrovar> yeah
 * c2tarun rebooting
<bigbrovar> good luck
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: so?
<delac> where is the setting for the new blue grub2 background color located (and how to change it)?
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: ping
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: and?
<bigbrovar> any luck?
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: it worked :) dude you are life saver ;)
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: u welcome :)
 * bigbrovar at least I proved myself useful today 
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: I am going to post this method on my blog :) may be other may get help from it'
<bigbrovar> was just gonna blog about it myself :)
<bigbrovar> the more the merrier :)
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: also give me the link to your blog, I'll mention it in my post.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: cool I will when am done.
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: I wanted someone to test the walk around first. so I know am not crazy
<bigbrovar> cus when I had the issue no one could understand it
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: :)
<c2tarun_> bigbrovar: dont know why but my system is performing bit slow, I am gonna reboot
<bigbrovar> u can always ctrl + esc
<bigbrovar> to find out what is eating the cpu
<bigbrovar> most times in my case its always some virtuso process which is linked with strigi + nepomuk
<bigbrovar> I just disable them
<bigbrovar> c2tarun_: .
<ruan> when i start file indexing it gives me a floating point error
<paolinux> hi
<ruan> (nepomukservicestub), signal: Floating point exception
<delac> hmm, so it seems that the grub2 background color is located in /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub. Does anyone know if this setting can be changed with some graphical settings manager?
<James147> delac: that dosnt sound right ^^
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<delac> James147: I traced the file from /etc/grub.d. I think it is right, but haven't tested it yet...
<yofel> James147: that's actually right
<James147> delac: you shouldnt need to edit anything in /lib
<James147> yofel: :S
<wernerm> Hi Everyone
<James147> yofel: can you not set it in /etc/default/grub?
<yofel> it was the resolution the ubuntu devs came up so we don't have to use their violet grub background
<yofel> well, it's a theming thing, so they thought bundling it with plymouth was better...
<James147> hmm
<yofel> doesn't really help in making it configurable though
<yofel> well, at least the grub background isn't aubergine anymore for us though
<wernerm> I'm having a problem with upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 :| I'm not sure whether it's my CD (checksum was fine) or the remote repo that's causing the problem. I'm upgradnig using the alternate CD.
<wernerm> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110426.3)]/pool/main/p/python2.7/python2.7-minimal_2.7.1-5ubuntu2_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<wernerm> ^ What must I do now?
<James147> yofel: you looked at brug yet?
<FloodBotK1> wernerm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> you mean BURG? nope
<James147> yeah :)
<iDanielSan> hey guys
<iDanielSan> stupid question, does anyone know how to set restore point on Kubuntu 10.04?
<c2tarun> iDanielSan: I dont think you can set restore point. but you can create backup
<James147> restore points? Think that depends on teh filesystem your using
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: I just rebooted my system and now my network-manager is not detecting any wifi connection :( though it is not freezing system :)
 * James147 thinkgs lvm can set restore points ^^ but dosnt think kubuntu default will
<yofel> well, btrfs will have snapshotting from a FS point in the future, but in 10.04 I think you need LVM
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: did u remember to add lw to /etc/modules?
<c2tarun> bigbrovar:
<c2tarun> yup
<bigbrovar> can u check with the additional drivers?
<iDanielSan> i mean my intension is to upgrade my System from 10.04 to 11.04. the system is very customized so im a lil afraid of this step, so anything like a restorepoint would be nice
<bigbrovar> u might have to install the linux kernel headers too
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: how?
<c2tarun> and I just checked by ctrl+esc and Xorg is eating 20% of my cpu
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<James147> iDanielSan: full system backup is the best
<bigbrovar> and also dkms
<iDanielSan> Thank you James147
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: both are already installed
<bigbrovar> hmm
<iDanielSan> do recommend any SW for a full backup?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: check the additional driver again to be sure its still has ur broadcom driver enabled
<iDanielSan> or just do it manually?
<c2tarun> iDanielSan: http://www.tricksfind.in/2011/04/hello-friends-i-have-been-testing.html
<iDanielSan> thx guys
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: its enabled.
<iDanielSan> well it's kinda weird that Kubuntu can't do restorepointsdon't u think?
<bigbrovar> and ur wireless hardware button is on? hmmm
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: yup, its on. system is getting slower and slower :( Xorg is taking 20% cpu. What is it?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: can u do a ifconfig to see if the wireless interface is detected bu the system
<iDanielSan> i mean as much as i like this OS. but this should be basic functions
<yofel> iDanielSan: that's something that will be there in the future once the btrfs filesystem isn't experimental anymore. But for now you would need a LVM setup which can be tricky to manage
<c2tarun> bigbrovar: yup its detected http://paste.ubuntu.com/601252/
<yofel> you can setup LVM using the alternate installer though
<yofel> the live installer doesn't support LVM
<PasNox> >cleqr
<PasNox> hello i installed last kubuntu and now my keyboard is qwerty while i was azerty before the upgradem i can t found where to change thatm any hint ?
<bigbrovar> c2tarun: hmmm I really cant say .. never had that problem
<ruan> PasNox: keyboard settings?
<yofel> PasNox: system settings -> input devices -> keyboard model maybe?
<yofel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration if it's an issue in the TTYs too
<PasNox> i4; in the settings i can choose apple alu iso
<PasNox> but not the qwerty azerty setup
<delac> is there a way to edit Kates menu bar? (Expecially the Tools-menu)
<delac> maybe some xml-file or something?
<PasNox> ah i set to generic 105 keys then back to apple seem to have worked! let reboot .. thanks
<James147>  delac I think so...
<James147> delac: try ~/.kde/share/apps/kate/kateui.rc
<delac> James147: well, I don't seem to have it on default. Any thoughts what might generate it?
<James147> not sure
<James147> try changing a tool bar
<James147> then exiting kate
<Doedeldummbatz> hi
<PasNox> ba after reboot style qwerty ...
<tdn> When I close the lid on my laptop, the screen is locked. How do I prevent this?
<ruan> tdn: go to power profile settings
<tdn> ruan, thanks.
<tdn> When I  pull the AC power on my laptop, the screen is locked. How do I prevent this?
<ruan> tdn: global power settings, when running on x power use profile that doesnt lock screen
<tdn> ruan, huh? What should I do?
<ghfx> hello
<ruan> tdn: search "global" on the application launcher
<ghfx> im having problems with opengl fx
<tdn> ruan, yes, now I am in Global Settings Power Management.
<tdn> Then what?
<ruan> tdn: when AC adapter is unplugged, use default profile
<ghfx> im running kubuntu on fujitsu esprimo
<tdn> ruan, this is my options: http://i.imgur.com/NrTx3.png
<tdn> ruan, what t ochange?
<ghfx> and cant get opengl running
<ghfx> can annyone help?
<James147> tdn: what version of kde are you on?
<tdn> James147, 4.6.2
<tdn> ruan, ?
<James147> tdn: first, uncheck lock screen on resume from that dialog then go to System settings > power management > power profiles > and configure button events handling for each profile
<kaiyin> is it possible to run kubuntu without kdm?
<James147> yes
<kaiyin> James147: how?
<James147> kaiyin: whats your end goal? there are multiple ways to do it
<kaiyin> i once removed kdm and the system just can't start.
<kaiyin> James147: i just want the system to be minimal.
<James147> then there are far more things to consider removing before kdm
<kaiyin> James147: what things?
<James147> kubuntu was never designed to be a minimlistic distro... you may want to consider a distro you have to build up rather then tair down
<kaiyin> you mean xubuntu?
<James147> kaiyin: kdm here is only using 372k of memory... barly worth a notice ^^
<James147> kaiyin: no, i mean somehing like arch... where you only install what you want
<kaiyin> okay.
<James147> kaiyin: rather then starting with a fully featured distro and trying to remove the bits you dont want, you just install the bits you do
<James147> kaiyin: though they tend to come at the price of you need to pay more atention in configureing and setting them up they are better at creating a system the way you want it
<tdn> James147, but the hint text says that lock screen on resume is for when it is resuming from suspend. This is not the case. I am not suspending/resuming.
<James147> but other then that, I wouldnt worry to much about removing stuff ^^ disabling stuff maby... but there is not much need to remove it
<kaiyin> James147: okay. now i have removed kdm, and the system won't start, how can i get it back?
<James147> tdn: one of the triggers in the profile can is to lock the screen on lid closed
<tdn> James147, done.
<James147> kaiyin: reintsall it (or better et reinstall kubuntu-desktop ^^ should pull all packages needed by default)
<James147> kaiyin: and wont start at all, or drops you to a command line infterface?
<tdn> James147, this is really not intuitive. Bad usability.
<kaiyin> James147:  gives me a the starting screen of kubuntu
<James147> tdn: then come up with a better design that is just as flexable
<James147> tdn: the design has improved rapidly over the past few releases
<kaiyin> James147: i tried holding down the shift key and bring the grub menu up, then selecet recovery mode, but that only present another menu, which is unselectable.
<James147> even with the arrow keys?
<kaiyin> James147: no. if i press the arrow key, it will boot into x, in vain, with a dead screen.
<James147> kaiyin: does the normal boot just end at the starting screen? it dose not drop you into a shell?
<kaiyin> James147: no.
<wols_> at was point does it end then?
<wols_> what's on screen?
<kaiyin> wols_: kubuntu logo.
<wols_> press ctrl+alt+f1 then
<kaiyin> wols_: wow, why didn't that occur to me? thank you!
<James147> kaiyin: in the recovery mode did you pick the "netroot - drop to root shll promt with networking..." option?
<James147> ^^ or that :)
<kaiyin> James147: it didn't give me the opportunity to do that. once i touch the arrow key, the machine went dead.
<tdn> James147, simple, have a checkbox saying: Lock screen when AC power is unplugged? Yes/No.
<James147> hmm
<kaiyin> anyway, i guess the recovery mode of 11.04 may have some problem with it.
<James147> it locks when the cable is unpluged? didnt think it did that :s and dont see a use case for it
<tdn> James147, the confusing part is that right now, the user must check something that is described as something entirely different -- lock screen on *resume*.
<tdn> James147, it does. And it is extremely annoying.
<James147> tdn: then I think somethings wrong there ...
<James147> tdn: sorry, miss understood your problem :)
<tdn> James147, ok.
<tdn> James147, one thing is that it is difficult to disable this feature -- another is that I think this should be disabled by default.
<James147> tdn: try resettings the power settings by moving/renaming or deleteing ~/.kde/share/config/powerdevil*
<James147> tdn: it is disable by default
<tdn> James147, ok, I will have to try this later. I cannot logout/in right now.
<James147> tdn: normally
<tdn> James147, well, I have not done anything to enable it.
<James147> tdn: some times errors happen :S normally on upgrades when the settings layout changes... its hard to debug and fix unfortinuatly
<tdn> That sucks. It should be possible to reuse one's .kde folder between versions.
<James147> tdn: and its difficult to disable because its not an intended feature as locking on power unpluged is not a very useful feature
<James147> tdn: it normally is
<James147> tdn: problem is there are sooo many options and sooo many different configureations that developers dont have the time to check them all to make sure they will all work
<James147> tdn: keep in mind that you paied nothing for this software and most of the developers are volenteres with other jobs ^^
<tdn> James147, they dont have to. Each project/app should just make sure that their configuration format is compatible between versions. This should not be too hard as other platforms do this very well. It just requires some planning.
<tdn> James147, sure, the software is free (however, I contribute regularly with bug reports/fixes and patches), but that is not a reason to have poor usability. It should be in the interest of every software project to have great usability. And users (like myself) should be encouraged to give feedback/critique.
<James147> tdn: sometimes thats easier said then done ^^ and what other platform dose it on the scale kde dose?
<tdn> James147, Mac OS X
<tdn> James147, I have also not experienced similar problems on Ubuntu (Gnome). However, I do not use Ubuntu/Gnome very much.
<James147> tdn: and they have huges amount of money for it ^^ and gnome has no where near as many options or is as flexable as kde
<tdn> Like I said, this is not too hard a thing to do. It just requires planning and well thought out design.
<tdn> James147, when implementing configuration.
<James147> tdn: I think the main problem is kde is/was changing so much between releases... and with only 6 mounths between them... other projects like gnome havent been changing that much... at least not till recently and so havnt suffered this
<laomaiwe1g> Hi folks, just a question about the upgrade to Natty: does it seem right that I have to download 2.8GB for the upgrade?
<James147> laomaiwe1g: yea
<James147> laomaiwe1g: depending on what you have installed
<laomaiweng> James147: Okay, thank you then. =) It's gonna take me days... xD
<James147> laomaiweng: default install should probally be allot less ^^
<James147> laomaiweng: you might want to consider cleaning your system/removing uneeded packages before hand
<James147> laomaiweng: will at least lower it
<laomaiweng> James147: I'm too lazy for this. =P The computer is used to long uptimes, and if I don't push it too hard it's quite stable, so that should be ok. =)
<shane4ubuntu> anyone around this early on a saturday?  I installed kubuntu-desktop overtop of my ubuntu 11.04 install booted up and no menus, somehow I have a desktop running that isn't kde and not gnome or unity menus any ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> I'm removing all non-kde stuff via http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde  and then I'm going to re-install the kubuntu-desktop reboot and see if that works, odd. never had this problem before.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: which session did you loginto through kdm/gdm?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: kdm
<shane4ubuntu> I looked for the option to choose the desktop, but didn't see any.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: but which session? did you pick gnome or kde?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: there should be one on kdm
<shane4ubuntu> right, I thought before I was able to choose, but this time I didn't see one.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: you need to enter your login name, or the session button does nothing
<yofel> (very unintuitive, I know)
<shane4ubuntu> I put my name and looked, but maybe I didn't give it enough time.
<shane4ubuntu> it is almost habit, to login without second thought.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: should be somehting like this: http://imagebin.org/150976
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ahh, thanks!!!  I saw the blue arrow, but was looking at the bottom of the screen for the options
<shane4ubuntu> was it on the bottom of the screen before?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: might have been, varies with the theme
<shane4ubuntu> ok, well, thanks a bundle, it was there, I just blew past it.  :)
<shane4ubuntu> anyone know what the logout command for cli is?
<James147> qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.logout 0 0 0
<James147>  :)
<James147> at least iat seemed to log me out :) dont know what 0 0 0 are
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<James147> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi James147 ..hmm just had a flash freeze , chromium locked up , couldn't expand close or minimize , I saw the crash message when I logged out ...any reports of this so far ?
<James147> not heard anything
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> the devs must be confident with the OS so far, altho it's early days with official release the bug reports
<Who> umm guys i am having a problem  with 5.1 srround sound in kubuntu
<Who> i have realtek ALC 888
<Sentynel> Hi guys, weird glitch with window focus since the 11.04 update. When the machine first starts, left clicking doesn't alter focus (clicks are registered in whichever window has focus, not whichever is under the cursor). Right clicking on the desktop a couple of times resets it and focus follows left clicks correctly. If the machine is then left untouched for a few hours, the problem returns, but right clicking only provides a fix for a single fo
<Sentynel> cus shift, then it locks again. Focus is set to follow clicks and focus stealing prevention is on medium. Any suggestions?
<James147> Who: havent tested it on kubuntu yet, but I think someone else got it to work eventually by doing thig: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Surround_sound_systems and various attempts of resetting pulse and loging in and out
 * James147 notes that that guide is for arch to the paths may vary ^^
<shane4ubuntu> I'm back, got it all sorted out, that was goofy, but everything works!
<zCROSSBONESz> Mornin Glories!! Yesterday I stopped by tryin to get help getting my wireless workin in 11.04 (SOLVED) Found this wiki that did the trick, Pass it on:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742147
<Lhademmor> Hey, I'm a bit confused about wiki's. I see that Kubuntu has it's own wiki. If I want to help write documentation for Kubuntu, should it be done on wiki.kubuntu.org or help.ubuntu.com ?
<zCROSSBONESz> <Lhademmor> if talikin to me i'm not sure of that....
<James147> Lhademmor: depends, if it works on boht kubuntu and ubuntu then I would do it on help.ubuntu.com ^^ but if its focused on kde then do it on the kubuntu wiki
<zCROSSBONESz> makes sense to me...
<Lhademmor> James147, won't that fragment the documentation? People won't know where to look for help?
<James147> Lhademmor: kuubntu users tend to look at both places... since allot of the ubuntu guides also work for kubuntu
<yofel> note: wiki.kubuntu.org is a alias to wiki.ubuntu.com, just uses a different default theme, so not really. help.ubuntu.com if for somewhat official documentation for ubuntu
<zCROSSBONESz> case in point..... my above comment was foud on ubuntu for kubuntu install
<James147> espically if its for a generic issue thats not kde spicific
<Lhademmor> yofel, thanks for clearing that up. :)
<James147> yofel: heh, good to know :0
<zCROSSBONESz> i digress
<zCROSSBONESz> well....gotta go.....hold it in the road!
<george__> Hello. Is there anything like Synaptic on Kubuntu?
<bazhang> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 628 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<george__> I mean, a place like I can hold version, change software version etc...
<Who> hmm guys is there a way i can install kubuntu from a pen drive as my netbook doesn't have a cd drive
<Sentynel> george__: try muon
<bazhang> Who, use unetbootin
<bazhang> george__, kpackagekit? info above?
<Who> well i tried that and i had some problems, but wait is 1 GB pendrive sufficent ?
<Who> i think that might be the problem
<volodya> anybody know whether in natty, kmail finally uses this akonadi thing?
<george__> Sentynel: thanks.
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone remember the package to install to get the alt-f2 thing to show results for 32C to F ?
<shane4ubuntu> I had this problem before, but don't remember now what I installed to fix it.
<george__> bazhang: I thought that, but I can't see how to check diferent versions, hold version etc.
<Who> bazhang:  is 1 gb pen drive sufficent for it?
<george__> Anyone here uses radiotray? It seems it doesn't work on Kubuntu...
<bazhang> Who, never tried with that small not sure, but may
<Who> well i tried to do it with 1 GB stick , now i am encountereing many issues wit both my systems (where i used it to install kubuntu 11.04)
<Who> so i am trying to pin point the cause
<James147> Who: the cd is 700mb ^^ so the pendrive needs to be bigger then that :) 1gig is and is fine
<James147> Who: I would suggest useing usb-creator (preinstalled on kubuntu) it seems to ahve greater sucess on uubntu disks
<Who> James147:  i see , well let me try that , if it works for me i guess i will write it in some FAQ or document so if anybody has the same problem in the futue they can easily find the reason
<ubuntu> hi guys , I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 live, one thing about amarok, why there is not a default bar to control the music !?!, I mean..., do you think it's not necessary as a default tool on amarok !?!, so a new user has to find where activate it , and probablly he will use something else instead !?!...., I cannot really understand .....
<James147> ubuntu: possibally a bug
<Sentynel> ubuntu: it's a bug, it's fixed in the next release
<Sentynel> in the meantime select a toolbar from view
<ubuntu> really bad bug for a new user .....
<ubuntu> yeah I know that , but just because I'm a user of kubuntu since few year ....
<James147> ubuntu: unfortunately bugs happen ^^ if they have more willing testers then less will get though to the final release
<ubuntu> I know James147 ...I know ...., but this kind of bug I think can be avoid , and would be really important ....
<Sentynel> ubuntu: it wasn't detected because it only affects new users and there are, apparently, very few testers who do a clean install
<ubuntu> I can already imagine the new user sayng amarok !?!, this horrible things without even a control bar ....., they don't know about the bug ...
<Sentynel> as I say a fix will be in the next release, there's not really much more we can do
<James147> Sentynel: that is, tseters that tested a clean profile and didnt update and tested amarok ^^
<ubuntu> yeah sure Sentynel don't worry , I really understant , and I have to thenks all the developer for the great job they did ....
<ubuntu> but you know , I really love Kubuntu and I always suggest it , so I know very well  what the new user will says .... :D
<James147> ubuntu: unfortunately there is not much that can be done now that its been released.. the iso wont change now
<ubuntu> ops sorry ,I wrote in a mixed language....:D
<shane4ubuntu> James147: do you recall the package name I had to install before to get the nice conversion app for the alt-f2 thing, sorry I don' t know the name of it, is it kipi?
<ubuntu> it would be possible with a quick update !?!
<James147> Once an iso is release it wont be updated until the next version...
<ubuntu> I mean I already can see 2 update here from the live ...., maybe one more for amarok would be good ....
<James147> ubuntu: probally unless something is horribally broken... otherwise there would be a new version everytime a bug was fixed
<Sentynel> when the new version of amarok is out it'll go in the kubuntu backports ppa and hopefully main ubuntu backports
<ubuntu> ahh ok,so canbe possible just with a new version...?
<ubuntu> I thought it was just a config problem ....
<James147> ubuntu: user level config it will be saved in... which the installer/updator wont touch... once they open amarok there sint much that can be done
<James147> though the problem can be fixed for people who havent yet opened amarok
<James147> Sentynel: is it an amarok or kubuntu bug?
<Sentynel> James147: amarok
<James147> so not likly to get fixed in normal updates?
<Sentynel> nope
<ubuntu> not even a first run notification saying, if you don't see any control bar goto to view....  ?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: try installing plasma-runners-addons
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ahh, I think that is it!!!  Thanks!!!
<James147> ubuntu: first run notification would be complext soultion
<James147> Sentynel: any change of a backported patch?
<ubuntu> ok ...,so nothing to do .... :(
<James147> (in the normal updates)?
<James147> chance ^
<Sentynel> James147: well, it's up to the packagers really; there's no reason they couldn't backport the relevant commit (http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=amarok.git&a=commit&h=e1aa6497ec25ac80df9c646828e6295b39ca5ee4) but it's outside our control
<ip4ndz> hi all :D
<James147> ubuntu: ^^ thats the most likly path
<James147> for a fix at least...
<ubuntu> another things, if I run the live version from a usb, it runs fine on a desktop but, I have problem on  a laptop, and I have to switch off lacpi, otherwise it doesn't run , it's just my problem ?
<ip4ndz> any problem when i browsing using rekonq, almost rto when running multiple tab.. anybody help me?
<ip4ndz> !whois FloodBotK1
<reisi> anyone with the latest 11.04? what gcc version is in the latest?
<bazhang> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bazhang> reisi, ^
<reisi> nice, thanks bazhang
<reisi> i must have misread that 4.5 was supposed to be installed
<reisi> having huge dependency problems
<reisi> while upgrading that is, from 10.10
<James147> !info gcc natty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<reisi> argh
<James147> ^ some reason ubottu still thinkgs its on maverick
<reisi> ffs.. the distribution upgrade tool screwed up totally installing the upgrades, it then reverted the lists and updated them, while still having dpkg processes running
<shane4ubuntu> James147: that runners addon was it, thanks a bundle!
<reisi> !info libwnck22 natty
<ubottu> libwnck22 (source: libwnck): Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.6-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Daxar> Why did upgrading to Kubuntu Natty break my GIMP installation? Rgh.
<Daxar> Any ideas how to get libwebkitgtk installed properly?
<Daxar> I would think that libwebkitgtk 3.0 would work, but apparently GIMP doesn't.
<reisi> hmm apparently i just read it wrong, gcc 4.5 was just set up; maybe there's hope after all
<kothz> Q: I just installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu 10.10, and my wireless network stopped working... driver is the restricted broadcom sta
<kothz> (I guess I should actually throw a question mark in there...) Is this a common thing?
<simion314> hi all,on KDE startup that sound is distorted, sounds bad, can i fix this isue or maybe i should turn it off
<reisi> simion314: system settings is the way; perhaps if you can change the backend it might help.. sounds like a sampling rate problem
<simion314> kothz: hi, i do not have a wireless but we always had problems with networkmanager on KDE
<reisi> kothz: could it be that there are both (gnome and kde) networkmanagers somehow interfering? (just a wild guess)
<simion314> reisi: thx,after boot the sound is fine so i do not want to change the backend because it works fine
<reisi> kothz: though not sure how you could get those both running at the same time
<kothz> could be -- there are no network interfaces listed on the kubuntu network manager
<reisi> simion314: very strange, could the sound file itself just be screwed up?
<reisi> simion314: i mean, if you'd try to play that file manually
<amichair> hi, I just upgraded my netbook to Natty, and desktop effects is automatically suspended (a few seconds after I resume them from system settings) - is this a known issue?
<reisi> amichair: i have the same behaviour on my workstation (though with maverick) -- desktop effects works after you first crash kwin once (either by bug or just kill it)
<BluesKaj> hmm, seems the server for Canada (University of Waterloo) has some repos probs ,...some of the package servers must be down
<amichair> reisi: how strange, I'll try killing it (btw had no problems with maverick - just happened right after upgrade)
<praveen> hello everyone
<praveen> i have a question
<praveen> is anybody here to assist me???
<yofel> amichair: intel?
<reisi> praveen: don't ask to ask, just ask, maybe someone will help you
<praveen> i have installed kubuntu 11.04 using wubi
<praveen> but when i am booting my system it is showing an error "No wubildr"
<amichair> yofel: I think so (how do I make sure?)
<praveen> and i am not able to open kubuntu...
<praveen> what to do???
<reisi> kothz: have you googled if this was a common problem with networkmanager-kde?
<simion314> reisi: what video driver do you have?
<kothz> My google fu is currently being exercised at a feverish pace :)
<yofel> amichair: 'lspci | grep VGA' will tell what graphics card you have. You could try to use Xrender as rendering mode, that disables some effects but works on my intel 945GME
<reisi> simion314: radeon on the workstation (maverick), upgrading my intel laptop atm (965 or something like that)
<yofel> didn't  yet have time to look at this in depth
<kothz> reisi: and, i'm DLing a fresh 11.04 to get rid of the gnome vestiges
<reisi> finally! Current status: 0 updates [-800], 32685 new [-41]
<kothz> I'm so not in the mood to tinker today, just to fix. :)
<amichair> yofel: indeed, Intel 945GME
<shane4kubuntu> virtuoso nepomuk is eating like 30-50% of cpu??  is this temporary until everything is indexed?
<simion314> reisi: i read on planet kde that the drivers developers changed the id string on the driver(open source one) and that made kwin not recognize that the driver suports effects, but i do not know if this is the issue
<reisi> shane4kubuntu: its the indexer, you can disable it if you dont want it
<shane4kubuntu> seems as though xorg is taking the other 23% or is falsely reported
<reisi> simion314: aah yes, i remember that too.. afaik there is an environment variable to override that capability autodetection?
<amichair> yofel: do you by any chance have the bug #? (I'm searching...)
<shane4kubuntu> reisi: is it temporary though?  I mean once things are indexed it should slow donw right?
<yofel> shane4kubuntu: should be temporarily, virtuoso can run for quite a while (not sure what it does)
<shane4kubuntu> down*
<simion314> reisi: i do not remember the fix, there is a blog on planet kde about that
<yofel> shane4kubuntu: but it does usually stop at some point
<reisi> simion314: perhaps it's on "man kwin"
<yofel> amichair: no, didn't look at this much yet
<amichair> yofel: oki
<reisi> rebooting ->
<James147> yofel: virtuoso is the indexer i beleive
<yofel> James147: virtuoso is the DB process
<shane4kubuntu> yofel: ok, I will let it go, it just slows my computer down, and I usually have no less then like 10 windows open. :)
<James147> yofel: hmm
<shane4kubuntu> ok, thanks guys, gotta run.
<yofel> the actual I/O if there is any  is usually taken by nepomukfilewatch for me
<yofel> virtuoso takes the CPU load
<simion314> i got a strange problem on 11.04, at boot after grub my keyboard light turns off and the boot is stiped, if i press the power buttons the light turns on and X starts(the resolution changes ,i do not know if is X or KMS) realy weird with the keyboard light
<James147> yofel: wonder why it uses more resources then the indxer then :S
<yofel> no idea, I know there are several nepomuk/virtuoso resource bugs open on bugs.kde.org
 * BluesKaj wonders if ppl with no databases even bother with nepomuk  , or should they
<yofel> *shrug*, I once had strigi enabled, so my virtuoso DB is 3GB now, so I'm not too surprised if it needs a long time to manage that
<yofel> now I've disabled nepomuk completely, much more quiet, except the warning after login
<simion314> BluesKaj: i think that some apps from kde pim depend on nepomuk so you can;t run them without it
<yofel> simion314: that's akonadi, not nepomuk
 * BluesKaj wonders what the difference is ..doesn't user either of them:)
<James147> yofel: havent see virtuoso hog much resources here in a while
<simion314> yofel: could be, i think i confuse theose 2,if the bugs are fixed some nice features could be created on those
<BluesKaj> BBL
<yofel> me neither, it usually takes a long time on the initial scan, after that it runs for several minutes after login and stops then
<kaddi> hi, i'm trying to revive an old install on a laptop... It was working a week ago, it has issues with the bios battery so I get frequent complaints of mismatching timestamps (not now though). It boots right into recovery console and when I do a startx in there, I get mktemp: failed to create file via template '/tmp/serverauth.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX': read-only file system
<kaddi> so it seems to me that i'm looking at a permission issue, however I don't know how to resolve it.. any tips?
<simion314> kaddi: try to google that error message, and maybe as in #ubuntu
<kaddi> i asked in ubuntu, lets see if someone will answer
<eks> hellos!
<eks> i just tried booting both the dvd and cd from 11.04 from a usb disk and i get a wall of text when it's starting
<eks> really a wall of text, not even new lines
<eks> any ideas of what it might be?
<kaddi> i don't, i haven't tried 11.04 yet.. i'm fixing up an old pc atm
<eks> after a while, it says it tries to write in cp stat /root/var/cache/debconfig/config.dat and others but it says it doesn't exists
<eks> it's the same error with both the cd and dvd
<eks> at least it looks so...
<eks> thanks kaddi
<eks> anyone else...?
<kaddi> turns out my issue was fixed with a fsck.. it wasn't my system time that was wrong, it was the last access time that was in the future
<eks> the usb is formatted in fat32. thought about formating in ext2, but the docs say to use fat16/32....
<eks> maybe i should try unetbootin instead of usb-creator-kde...?
<kaddi> have you checked that the iso you downloaded is complete by comparing md5?
<wols_> kaddi: what does mount say?
<eks> kaddi: no, nopes, but that's something i will do before the next try...
<kaddi> it's fixed.. one of the files had a time stamp from october 2011 and ubuntu blocked access because of it. I ran a fsck, had it correct the time stamp and now it's booting like a champ
<wols_> as for the battery issue: if you have network access, run ntpdate pool.ntp.org from sometime as early as possible in the boot process
<kaddi> although I would be VERY interested in finding a way of making ubuntu boot even if bios forgets the time, it is highly annoying to have to reset it all the time just to make ubuntu mount the partition
<kaddi> nope, no network access.. wireless card died years ago.. it's really just my testing pc.. so it's no biggy.. :p But yeah, the less work for me, the better ;)
<wols_> what is the first error ubuntu gets when the time is wrong?
<wols_> maybe you have to invest the two bucks and buy a new cmos battery...
<kaddi> i don't have it now, but it's timestamp mismatch local time 1988, latest access 2011. Run fsck from recovery console
<kaddi> something similar to that
<kaddi> lemme reproduce by unplugging the powerchord
<kaddi> one sek
<kaddi> wols_: it says: mount of filesystem failed. A maintenance shell will now be started
<kaddi> contorl/D will terminte this sherll and retry.
<kaddi> so when you press ctrl-d it says /dev/sda7 (my /) Superblock last mount time (SAt 30. April 02:44:02 2011) now = Thu Dec 31 23:01:56 1987) is in the future. UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<amichair> yofel: I couldn't find existing bug so opened bug #774207, if it helps...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774207 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[Natty Intel 945GME] No desktop effects (kwin 100% cpu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774207
<yofel> amichair: thanks
<alokito> how do I set the calander to show my local events and holidays?
<alokito> It's shows us holidays by default
<xytis_> Hi, I've just did a distribution upgrade, and ended up with rotated and mirrored items on screen, including icons, menus, notification boxes, apps (kde and non-kde). Actualy everything except for mouse cursor...
<xytis_> Can anyone point me to a man who might know a sollution?
<xytis_> or at least what went wrong?
<alokito> xytis_: you have to change screen orientation
<xytis_> nah
<alokito> why not?
<xytis_> wait, ill make a screen shot
<alokito> ok
<xytis_> youll see
<alokito> alright
<smooph> since the update to 11.04 my desktop sometimes freezes ... few times because of vlc using up all the memory ... is that a known issue ... google only told me about this problem in posts form 2006-2008
<smooph> pulse audio sometimes goes nuts too
<Feldegast> i notice kde freezing when i hit 100% memory usage too
<Feldegast> so smooph you are not alone
<smooph> well I suppose thats a good thing :)
<smooph> most of the time I can get back in the system by killing the process ... but its very disruptive
<Feldegast> indeed
<Feldegast> i have given myself a 4gb swap file, i am hoping that this might avoid the issue
<James147> Feldegast: ^^ increasing swap is just going to delay the issue if you have a memory leak :S
<Feldegast> James147 i know :(
<James147> you shouldnt really be filling up 4gigs of swap :S
<Feldegast> James147 i figure if i see my swap is at >50% i need to kill an app
<James147> Feldegast: I think you hsould have killed it allong time ago :)
<James147> 2gig swap + ram? tahts allot of memory to fill
<smooph> I dont think so ... I have a 8gb swap ... and it still freezes :
<Feldegast> let me see what firefox is on start.....
<James147> smooph: just means your not killing the application quick enough
<smooph> ... possible ... but the memory is not filling up linear anyway ... it happens without warning ...
<James147> smooph: just vlc?
<smooph> nepomuk/strigi too but vlc I can reproduce by watching a movie ... at one point it will happen ... I had on experience where pulseaudio was using 90% mem
<smooph> last paragraph its "one" not "on"
<James147> smooph: try a new user, see if tey suffer from the same problems
<Feldegast> firefox is running at about 1gb of ram, i probably have too many tabs ;-)
<smooph> James147: what are you thinking why should I create a new user ... whats that supposed to show me ?
<kubuntu-user> Hi
<James147> Feldegast: probally...
<kubuntu-user> I have a problem regarding the new kde 4.6 kubuntu natty
<smooph> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> smooph: see if they suffer from the same memory leaks... if not then its probally a problem wiht a configfile in your other users directory
<kubuntu-user> ok, sorry
<smooph> no problem just speeding up the process :D
 * Feldegast has an ussie where the last application in the task bar is flassing on the right hand side of the button
<Feldegast> *issue
<smooph> Feldegast: screenshot maybe ?
<smooph> James147: I might try that
<Feldegast> lets see if i can get it
<James147> smooph: it wont hurt :) and could lead to a sollution
<kubuntu-user> I have a problem regarding the new taskbar in kubuntu. I like to keep it thinner. When I go with mouse cursor over a minimized app in taskbar, it has to be highlighted to be clickable; for maximize to work. I don;t that that stupid highlight; I want that when I click a minimized app in taskbar to maximize it. This was not the case with kde 3.5
<James147> kubuntu-user: on grouped apps?
<kubuntu-user> no, with every app; if I just go with mouse coursor I don't get that point when it get ghighlighted it won't maximize
<kubuntu-user> without counting how many clicks I do
<katsrc> do i have to specify: export CFLAGS=“-march=native” in order to get 64bit builds?
<kubuntu-user> the thing is that I switch apps very quickly and this highligh is driving me crazy; the only change to do a quick shift that will surely work is to use alt tab
<yofel> katsrc: if you build on 64bit you'll get 64bit binaries by default
<James147> kubuntu-user: cant replicate that here
<katsrc> yofel: great, just what i wanted to know. thanks
<kubuntu-user> maybe because I didn't modified taskbar;s height like i did
<kubuntu-user> mine is thinner
<James147> katsrc: you can try runing off the hilight and taskbar thumbnails in desktop effects
<kubuntu-user> I don;t have any desktop effects enabled; I do a lot of cpu intensive stuff, i don;t use them.
<smooph> Im not sure this is what he means but when click a minimized windows ... you have to click once to select and 2nd time to maximize
<James147> kubuntu-user: mines on the side :p but if you think its because of a thin taskbar test it with it thicker ...
<kubuntu-user> you have to click it once to switch to it right away
<kubuntu-user> I've tried to make it thicker but it's the same think. If it isn;t highlighted I'd just not bother clickt it. It won;t even notice the click :)
<smooph> kubuntu-user: I also cannot reproduce the behavior
<kubuntu-user> So i guess this is a x64 behavour...
<smooph> no ...
<smooph> most certainly not
<kubuntu-user> I've tried to find that highlight but I didn't succeded so for
<James147> kubuntu-user: dont just stright to a 64bit problem... i am on 64bit and do not see this problem
<kubuntu-user> to turn it off
<James147> kubuntu-user: So your saying it has the same problem if ou make the panel thicker>
<kubuntu-user> yes. it;s the same thing
<James147> then I suggest you create a new user and see if the have the smae problem
<James147> if not then its a problem with your configs
 * Feldegast has noticed issues in kde when trying to re-size windows, i can maximise them but trying to adjust them using the window borders doesn work
<xytis_> Hi again. I can't make a decent screenshot.
<kubuntu-user> It's like the focus on app on askbar it;s somewhere in the up area. When I move the cursor on minimized app, I move it on the center of it, not on the upper edge on that app where it gets highlighted
<xytis_> since all my panels have auto hide
<kubuntu-user> ok, I'll give it a go with that approad of 2nd user
<Feldegast> xytis_ can you disable auto hide to make the screenshot?
<kubuntu-user> I'll come back againg to report
<xytis_> no
<xytis_> i cant hit the bloody button =]
<smooph> xytis_: kscreenshot has a function to make a screenshot in a number of seconds
<xytis_> jes
<xytis_> *yes
<smooph> which gives you time to find the panel
<xytis_> again, you need to have a reasonable mouse =]
 * Feldegast just has to press print screen....
<xytis_> Okay, i'll try to describe my problem:
<xytis_> firstly:
<James147> Feldegast: if you have problems with click the widow edge to resie... use alt+right click+drag to do it :0
<xytis_> when loging in, splash screen shows fine till desctop icon apears
<Feldegast> James147 i didn know about that, let me try
<James147> Feldegast: I dont even bother useing the edges anymroe... its far easer to press alt and hit anywhere on the side of the app i want to adjust :)
<smooph> Feldegast: Alt+f3 also gives you some options
<xytis_> then either computer halts with full cpu load or splash screen mirrors and turns upside down
<xytis_> background stays fine
<James147> smooph: alt+f3 is slower :)
<xytis_> if kde loads
<Feldegast> James147 that is not working either
<xytis_> then everything is mirrored\fliped inside their containers
<smooph> xytis_: We just established that we have CPU/Memory consumption issues ... have you tried killing the process ?
<James147> Feldegast: really?
<xytis_> that meads everything icons, menu's...
<xytis_> can't
<smooph> why ?
<Feldegast> James147m alt + left click lets me drag, but right click doesn move anything
<xytis_> CPY memory consumption theory is from sound of my fans
<xytis_> cant acces TTY#
<xytis_> keyboard not responsive
<smooph> do you have a second computer /laptop ?
<xytis_> yes
<smooph> try to connect via ssh ... look at "top" to find the process to kill
<James147> Feldegast: System settings > Window behaviour > Window Behaviour > window actions...
<Feldegast> James147 i will try with a new user and see if i have the same issues
<xytis_> ...
<Feldegast> James147 checking
<smooph> in my case it was strigi/nepomuk ...
<James147> what is the modifierket+rightbutton set as?
<xytis_> so IF the computer hangs on kde load, then i kill the most hungry process right?
<xytis_> then, if it does not hang on splash screen?
 * James147 set up the mousewheel to change opacity as well ^^ so he can make window disapear for a few seconds if he needs to :D
<xytis_> what then?
<Feldegast> James147 resize
<xytis_> been to top in twisted inverted view, and no process was standing out of ordinary...
<James147> Feldegast: then it should resize unless somethings gone wrong :S
<James147> Feldegast: ^^ but still a great feature then you get use to it :)
<smooph> xytis_: I am sorry I don't know what the issue is than ...
<Feldegast> James147 that was my thought too, i will try using a newly created user and then report if i still have an issue
<puneet> can anyone tell me where can i get the wireless driver for kubuntu 10.04
<gruby> wie ktoś jak wejsc na kanal onetu ?
<xytis_> ok, how to send a screen shot?
<DarthFrog> !pl | gruby
<ubottu> gruby: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<smooph> I have to go ... cya
<James147> !wireless | puneet
<ubottu> puneet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xytis_> no pannels visible, yet app windows are visible
<xytis_> ?
<smooph> gruby: english pls
<gruby> ok :)
<James147> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<puneet> James147: what?
<gruby> enyone knows how to connect to polish Onet irc channel ?
<James147> puneet: see ubottus responce
<xytis_> http://imagebin.org/151009
<James147> xytis_: funky
<puneet> James147: Sorry i am new in here....can you tell me how?..thanks
<xytis_> You will find that background is inverted as well =]
<Feldegast> James147 the other issue i am seeing are application icons in the top left corner rather than in the system tray, only some not all
<James147> xytis_: it do that on a new user?
<xytis_> I'll try that now.
 * Feldegast goes to check a fresh user
<gruby> is there somone from POLAND here ?
<gruby> #onet
<gruby> hmmm...
<gruby> got it !!!!
<gruby> heheheh im on onet channel
<gruby> im alone there ..... ?
<gruby> oh my god i created channel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> gruby: hello
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, apparently the best thing is to remove kmail and kontact if you don't use them
<gruby> EagleScreen hi
<Feldegast> James147 looks like my issues are somehow related to my user account, is there a recomended way to reset my user account? so i can keep the same userid
<James147> Feldegast: just rename/move/delete the offecnding config files
<James147> config files are located in your home and start with a . (makes them hidden) most of kdes are located on ~/.kde/share/config/
<Feldegast> ok
<James147> ^^ its likly to be only a one or two thats the problem
<Feldegast> removing those are ok?
<Feldegast> they will be recreated with defaults once removed?
<James147> any that are removed will be recreated... though its best to move or rename so you can restore them if you want
<Feldegast> of course, ty
<James147> Feldegast: Note that when your home dir is created all that happens if that stuff gets copied from /etc/skel/ and then applications create their configs when you first run them,
<James147> Feldegast: I would start with ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc if your having problems with kwin :) plasma* for problems with plasma :)
<Feldegast> James147 ty, i will back them up then try and remove them
<Feldegast> i will probably reset both of those
<ignerious> hello anyone knows how to install firefox 3.6 in kubuntu 11.04
<James147> Feldegast: just move them :) its like backing up and remiving in one :D
<Feldegast> it is, but if i have a full copy i can do a diff later
<James147> true
<ignerious> hello anyone knows how to install firefox 3.6 in kubuntu 11.04
<wols_> ignerious: just install it from 10.10?
<ignerious> how should i add the repository
<James147> wols_: not that simple :)
<wols_> you shouldn't
<wols_> James147: why not?
<James147> wols_: same packge ^^ the installer will use the one with the biger version number if firefox4 ^^ not to mention the problems with the dependiences not being installed
<James147> ^^ that is if you even manage to enable both the repos at the same time
<James147> which as far as I know isnt supported
<wols_> James147: http://www.google.com/search?q=dpkg+hold
<James147> hold and downgrade are two completely different things
<wols_> James147: who said anything about two repos? and of course you can do that: you can put as many different ones into sources.list as you want to
<wols_> who said anything about downgrading?
<laomaiweng> Would this help: http://dimitar.me/ubuntu-revert-to-an-older-version-of-a-package/ ?
<James147> wols_: I just wouldnt want to pickup the mess of having both maverick and natty repos enabled ^^
<wols_> James147: if there is a mess, then (k)ubuntu is a mess. and technically crap
<wols_> apt is made to have several repos enabled, without any problems at all
<wols_> yes, the highest version is taken but there are ways around that. documented and working ways. yes, it's usually not supported, user is on his own, but it does work
<Feldegast> i am now able to re-size windows ty, issue was something in kwin config
<Feldegast> my taskbar / system tray look like they are resizing (growing/shrinking/flashing in one area) each second, not sure what could cause this
<Feldegast> fixed that issue by removing and re-adding the system tray
<Feldegast> 1 issue left....system tray icons that show in the top left of the screen instead of in the system tray.....
<James147> Feldegast: even after relogging?
<Feldegast> James147 yes
<Feldegast> i have no flashing and i can now re-size windows, so i have all the functionality
<Feldegast> just do not know why i get things apearing in the top left of the screen
<simi__> Feldegast:maybe you draged there the plasmoid?
<Feldegast> or it got set there some how
<Feldegast> it is a sys tray icon from wine (mIRC)
<simi__> Feldegast: unlock the widget and see if is a plasmoid there,then remove it,and add it back to the panel
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hey, having issues getting 5.1 sound working. system settings -> multimedia -> Phonon -> speaker setup and then setting it to "analog surround 5.1 output" reports that the device failed and that it is falling back to another device. reverting settings does not reactivate the device, and neither does relogging in to my machine.
<Feldegast> it is not a plasmoid, when i go to lock/unlock it is not visible
<simi__> Feldegast: why using mIRC?it has some feature that is missing in other app,like konversation?
<Feldegast> simi yes, the scripts i have used for 10 years
<Feldegast> mostly admin scripts on another network
<Feldegast> before i upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 the icon was in a different location, still not in the systray
<Feldegast> i have also seen skype systray in the top left corner
<simi__> Feldegast: maybe is a chanel #wine and ask there(i am not sure that chanel exists)
<Spaz_Dynamic> I think it's #winehq
<Feldegast> even when it happens to other applications as well?
<simi__> Feldegast: for kde apps?
<simi__> did you check if is  a plasdmoid there?
<Feldegast> not sure what back end skype uses
<Feldegast> there is no plasmoid there
<simi__> Feldegast: is Qt app,but it works fine here,in the normal systray, the systra is just a plasmoid like any other
<Mad_Dud> hi guys. does anybody here use ownCloud? what is your experience with it?
<m0llusk> after upgrading to 11.04 my kubuntu system tries to use GNOME Unity after login.  Any ideas on how to get plasma back?  It seems like something goes wrong when kdm tries to bring up the user system, but the generated scripts are hard to understand.
<simi__> m0llusk: if you select KDE from kdm ,kde fails to start?
<Feldegast> m0llusk for some strange reason you need to select kde, the upgrade to 11.04 changes the default to gnome even for kubuntu (this is what i found anyway)
<Feldegast> m0llusk once you have logged in to kde kde will be the default again
<m0llusk> not sure what 'select KDE from kdm' means-- though there was a "saved session by type kde not valid any more ... blah blah .. default" ... how do I select ... just run it ... manpage?
<Feldegast> m0llusk what do you have as session types in kdm?
<LonghornGT> w00t w00t
<m0llusk> I'm not sure how to find that out.  I see kdm running and in /etc/kde4/kdm there is some fun stuff ...
<LonghornGT> hello eeverybody
<m0llusk> does kdm interact through a file? UI? protocol?
<Feldegast> m0llusk in kdm, you can click a button to choose between different session types to start
<Peace-> m0llusk: yes
<simi__> m0llusk: logout and see the optons
<m0llusk> thanks for the information--I'll go work with that ... oddly enough that's one place I didn't check that thoroughly (gofigger)
<daniel3> Ya know, in the kubuntu natty, mainly the new kernel, with my dell inspiron duo, when I unplug my ac adapter, the kernel cores.
<daniel3> well, panics.
<Peace-> what?
<Peace-> acpi is not supported by kernel daniel3
<Peace-> daniel3: try another kernel
<daniel3> What do you mean?
<daniel3> Like the kernel doesnt support it yet?
<Peace-> daniel3: well kernel panic when you un plug your ac adapter= kernel doesn t support your acpi
<daniel3> hrm
<Sherazade> :D
<Peace-> daniel3: so the only way you could fix this is
<Peace-> try another kernel
<Peace-> or
<daniel3> why would a new one not support what an old one did
<Sherazade> Kernel
<Feldegast> another acpi?
<daniel3> cause .35 supported it.
<Peace-> try to set this kernel with something like
<simi__> daniel3: search appa with a newer kernel and try it,if is not working uninstall it
<Peace-> acipi=off
<Peace-> no lapic
<Peace-> something like that
<Feldegast> daniel3 sometimes things get broken by accident
<Peace-> simi__: i guess he should try with some settings
<Peace-> like noacpi
<Peace-> nolapic
<Peace-> and soo on
<simi__> you are right
<Peace-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<simi__> Peace-: i have a strange problem also,at boot time ,after grub my keyboard light turns off, and the boot stops, after i press the power button the light turns on and imediatly the resolution changes and the nice kubuntu logo appears, all works fine after
<simi__> any idea?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> kernel kernel issue
<Peace-> please fill a bug
<Peace-> simi__: keyboard is wifi one?
<simi__> Peace-: i will try to scan the logs first, when i have some time to search google
<simi__> Peace-: no, a usb keyboard
<Peace-> ok that is a bug for sure
<Feldegast> simi__ what kernel and keyboard?
<simi__> worked in 10.10 , it is strange the fact that pressing power recovers the boot
<simi__> Feldegast: i am in 11.04, i did not looked at the kernel, the keyboardf is Microsoft, i do not remember the model
<mu3en> does anyone know how to run a script on resume from suspend? need to run iwlist to speed up wifi reconnect from suspend.
<mu3en> don't think acpi scripts are run anymore?
<Peace-> mu3en: explain better
<Feldegast> simi__ in terminal, type the following to find your current kernel: uname -a
<simi__> Feldegast: i know here it is Linux simi-System-Product-Name 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Feldegast> simi__ you will need that to file a bug report and it is good to know
<Feldegast> simi__ same as mine
<simi__> Feldegast: i want to look in the logs first, maybe dmesg
<Feldegast> my usb keyboard is working but i do not use a microsoft one
<mu3en> when the computer wakes up from sleep, run a command.
<simi__> mu3en: maybe find out what is  used for suspending and then read the documentation for that app
<Peace-> mu3en: ok but why you need iwlist ?
<mu3en> running iwlist forces network manager to refresh the card status
<Peace-> mu3en: it should turn on the wifi without problmes
<puneet> hello
<mu3en> otherwise it waits 20~30s
<puneet> where can i get the source codes of the softwares?
<Peace-> mu3en: you could run a script everytime you start kde
<Peace-> mu3en: i mean login  i guess
<simi__> puneet: you can use apt-get i think,apt get source or something
<BlaXpirit> True story... I've made a simple SDL application, but it was laggy, so I tried fullscreen. And guess what? I couldn't close it or do anything! Talk about linux invulnerability...
<wols_> Peace-: same place you get the binaries. e.g. use apt-get source <package>
<wols_> puneet: same place you get the binaries. e.g. use apt-get source <package>
<Peace-> wols_: xD
<wols_> BlaXpirit: ctrl+alt+f2. man kill
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> then ctrl alt f7
<mu3en> it's more on resume than on restart. the idea is that resuming should be more or less instant.
<Peace-> mu3en: try to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484156
<Peace-> mu3en: but i dunno
<ben_> huhu
<BlaXpirit> gah! Ctrl+Alt+F2 did something unexpected
<BlaXpirit> unexpected for me
<BlaXpirit> sent me to text console, or whatever it's called
<Feldegast> BlaXpirit ctrl+alt+f7 should take you back to the gui
<BlaXpirit> bad thing i didnt know that before  :S
<Peace-> hahahhaa
<Alonea> is the brightness ever going to be fixed?
<BlaXpirit> the best thing i could think of was "sudo reboot"
<Peace-> you can use a lots of terminal BlaXpirit
<Peace-> f3 f4 f2 f5 f6
<Peace-> Alonea: ?
<Peace-> here is workin fine
<BlaXpirit> so, how can I kill the current application?
<BlaXpirit> ahhhhhh, finally I understood the thing. Ctrl+Alt+F2 wasnt supposed to kill, but to let me use "kill"
<Peace-> killall -9 APPLICATION
<Alonea> Peace-: brightness has been broken for me for months. Its a pain. Like, 100% isn't max brightness. It goes all over the place. Like 50 and 70% are black. and its just nuts and none of them are that bright
<Peace-> Alonea: fill a bug
<Alonea> Peace-: someone told me it would be fixed in a month...but that hasn't happened
<Peace-> Alonea: ubuntu-bug kernel
<Alonea> Peace-: its already been reported
<Peace-> Alonea: reports please?
<Peace-> link i mean
<Alonea> Peace-: I dont know. haven't looked for it. my friend told me it was already reported and was being worked on
<Peace-> Alonea: don't trust to friends
<simi__> Peace-: about my boot problem with the keyboard, here is something in my logs:        0.966287] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled    [    8.180072] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device
<Alonea> Peace-: he has been on here for years. pretty trust worthy. I will go see if I can find it or something
<simi__> Peace-: the time stamp difference is large, i think maybe there is where it stops
<Peace-> simi__: isn't usb?
<Peace-> i read pci
<Alonea> Peace-: is there a big report page specificially for kubuntu or only ubuntu?
<Feldegast> simi__ that says pci and video
<Peace-> Alonea: open a konsole
<Peace-> Alonea: type ubuntu-bug kernel
<simi__> Feldegast: but what device whould be on that pci?
<simi__> i also seen that now in the grub the kernel is passed some parametrs like vt, and  handoff=7 ,any idea what does do, i think i do not used those before
<Feldegast> simi__ just a guess....your MSI video card, or the onboard video on an MSI motherboard
<Alonea> Peace-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/513921
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513921 in linux (Ubuntu) "hotkeys adjust display brightness non-monotonically on new Asus pinetrail netbooks (1001P, 1005P, 1005PE)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Alonea> Peace-: have 1001P
 * Feldegast has a 1001p as well
<Feldegast> i notice that 100% brightness is the 2nd most setting, setting to 100% is dimmer
<Alonea> Feldegast: around 75% is the brightness I get. but never had a real max brightness
<Alonea> *brightest
<Peace-> Alonea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/513921/comments/14
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513921 in linux (Ubuntu) "hotkeys adjust display brightness non-monotonically on new Asus pinetrail netbooks (1001P, 1005P, 1005PE)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Peace-> Alonea: 14 comment seems to give a solutions
<Peace-> -s
<Peace-> Alonea: you have to tweak the kernel options
<Peace-> and then it should run fine
 * Feldegast never considered it big enough of an inconveniance
<Peace-> but in the meanwhile "acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor" looks better than nothing.
<Peace-> that is
<Alonea> Feldegast: I have bad eyesight and I can barely see anything in classrooms or during the day
<Feldegast> Alonea i can not see my screen in bright sunlight, it is fine inside though
<Peace-> Alonea: have you tried the solution ?
<Alonea> Peace-: apparently there is also a BIOS update, but there don't seem to be instructions...I assume since its .ROM I stick it on a flash and reboot? does the flash drive have to be empty?
<gigasoft> is there any live walppers for kubuntu ?
<Peace-> Alonea: dunno
<Peace-> gigasoft: live ?
<Peace-> gigasoft: what do you mean ?
<gigasoft> Peace-,  :) live screens like on mobile phones ..
<Peace-> gigasoft: do you mean this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLVSaqvshRc
<gigasoft> yeah
<gigasoft> :)
<gigasoft> Peace-,  :)))))))))))))
<Peace-> gigasoft: mm i guess i have written how to compile that stuff
<gigasoft> Peace-, so what i have to do ?
<Peace-> gigasoft: mm it  should  work eve in natty http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/video-for-your-desktop/
<Peace-> gigasoft: but i have not tested
<gigasoft> Peace-, oki
<gigasoft> Peace-, Thanks
<Peace-> gigasoft: note the second animation was made by me :D
<gigasoft> Peace-, heheh oki :P
<Alonea> Peace-: YAY!!! So, with the BIOS update and that kernel param I have, for the first time, FULL brightness and a linear slider
<Peace-> Alonea: :)
<Alonea> Peace-: I didn't know my chat box could be this white...
<Peace-> LOl
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, is anyone also having problems with akonadi google resource on kubuntu 11.04, I keep getting invalid passwords :/
<bigbrovar> it wont sync
<orys> hello again ;-)
<tangent3> hi, upgraded to 11.04, opening a video file on an external network drive now copies the entire file into /tmp before playing it. is there a way to return to the previous behaviour allowing the video player to play the file from the network?
<James147> what video playeR?
<tangent3> using smplayer, but i doubt it's a video player issue
<James147> tangent3: try dragon player or kaffeine
<tangent3> dragon player definitely doesn't play across network
<tangent3> hmm, opening the file from smplayer now says "you can only select local files"
<tangent3> used to work fine in 10.10
<ArGGu^^> tangent3 you are trying to open local file?
<tangent3> no, the video file is on an external samba share
<ArGGu^^> tangent3 and in 10.10 you were also using kde network folder? I mean you did not mount the samba share?
<ffiasco> Anyone able to answer an Openvpn question?
<ffiasco> Anyway, the question is:  I have openvpn server configured and running without errors
<tangent3> yes, in both 10.10 and 11.04, i use a kde network folder, smb://xx.xx.xx.xx/MYPORN
<ffiasco> I have the client configured and connected to the server without errors
<tangent3> err
<ffiasco> I can ping both ways.  I hae push "redirect-gateway def1" in my server.conf
<ffiasco> And everything else to forward all traffic through the vpn, but when I browse the web with the client
<ffiasco> and watch with Wireshark, the client is connected directly to the web and not through the server (despite being connected and running because I see the encrypted UDP traffic between them)
<ArGGu^^> tangent3 And in 10.10 you open it from smplayer file->open? not from dolphin?
<tangent3> i always opened from dolphin. in 10.10 smplayer plays it no problem, in 11.04 dolphin copies it to tmp then plays it
<ArGGu^^> because when using the kde network folder it needs first to download the file in /tmp
<tangent3> never attempted to open from file->open in 10.10, but in 11.04 it fails to open
<tangent3> guess i'll try vlc
<ArGGu^^> tangent3 try just to copy the file to locally and see If smplayer plays it at all
<tangent3> smplayer has no problem playing it locally
<ArGGu^^> How it fails?
<ArGGu^^> does it start smplayer?
<tangent3> it fails when i try to file->open and select the network file
<tangent3> selecting a local file works
<ArGGu^^> yeah that does not work
<ArGGu^^> but if you open it via dolphin it should work
<ArGGu^^> I though that you can not open it via dolphin
<ArGGu^^> opening via file->open does not work because it needs the file locally
<ArGGu^^> other solutions is to mount the samba share
<ArGGu^^> the you can access it like the all files would be local
<ArGGu^^> *then
<tangent3> hmm
<tangent3> it seems that applications no longer have access to open samba shared files
<ArGGu^^> they cannot because the files are not stored in the file structure
<tangent3> they used to be able to, back in 10.10
<James147> ArGGu^^: kde applications can access the files on the network
<tangent3> i assume it's through smb:// kioslaves
<James147> ArGGu^^: thats mostly the whole point of kios...
<ArGGu^^> hmm
<ArGGu^^> so it seems that okular works
<ArGGu^^> ok
<ArGGu^^> well then smplayer is not kde application?
<wols_> ArGGu^^: never was.it uses Qt tho
<ArGGu^^> I mean it is probably just using Qt
<ArGGu^^> ok
<tangent3> well kaffeine opens it file from the network
<tangent3> *fine
<ArGGu^^> and dragon player should work also
<tangent3> doesn't work on dragon player
<ArGGu^^> hmm
<ArGGu^^> it is kde application
<skierpage> Bug on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release page: "head on over to the Feedback Page and let us know!" links to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/NattyNarwhal/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback , but that just goes to a generic News page.
<M_> hi
<skierpage> Is there a NattyNarwhal feedback page somewhere?
<skierpage> Ahh, the link should be to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback
<ubuntu> Greets, everyone... I tried to install the proprietary nVidia driver on a Natty Live USB (something I've been able to do in previous releases) and now dpkg appears to be borked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601465. Any ideas?
<wols_> ubuntu: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: 20: lzma: not found  is the key
<wols_> just install it
<ubuntu> Gorgeous, thanks. :)
<yofel> skierpage: thanks, fixed
<orys> hi
<orys> sorry I am flying around, but still fighting with some issues.
<SIR_Taco> what's the problem orys?
<orys> well
<orys> I don't know where to start :-)
<SIR_Taco> haha, great
<orys> just installed brand new this n n
<orys> what's that
<orys> naughty nun, let's stick to that one
<orys> and I have no sound
<orys> and I have no advanced features of graphics
<orys> just managed to mount one hard drive permanently editing fstab
<SIR_Taco> do you know your sound card or video card?
<orys> but the other one when I ask "mount" says is "fusebulk"
<orys> what's that?
<SIR_Taco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096841
<wols_> orys: have you installed kubuntu to your harddisk?
<orys> yeah
<orys> but I got two
<wols_> to find what videocard or soundcard you have you use "lspci -v"
<orys> aaaaa
<orys> OK
<orys> stop
<orys> and I will start to do it in some order
<wols_> to diagnose the fuseblk problem one needs the output of fdisk -l and mount
<orys> (meanwhile, my printer does not printing ;-) )
<orys> Ok
<orys> so right from what I started
<SIR_Taco> maybe a 'what is working' list would be shorter :)
<orys> SIR_Taco: I have SB Live! and in preferences it works and test sound is playing
<orys> but no program is making any sounds, except that test
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<orys> even if I go to speaker set up there is no sound on anyof them.
<SIR_Taco> SBLive has been supported for over a decade, shouldn't really have any problems
<SIR_Taco> you wouldn't happen to have an sound card on your motherboard/mainboard too?
<orys> SIR_Taco: wols_: this is what lspci -v says about my card: http://poteflon.pl/paste/2687
<orys> SIR_Taco: yes I do, but it was never any problem
<orys> I Just had to choose which one I want to use and it was playing
<orys> I am using kubuntu for years
<orys> and this is the worst upgrade
<orys> (starting from that my whole system crashed and does not wanted to go even as much as to grub
<orys> so I just ignored it and installed from scratch
<orys> but it's much worse outcome than the previous one I installed a few weeks ago
<orys> there, almost everything worked instantly as usual
<orys> here, OMG ;-)
<orys> Long night ahead ;-)
<SIR_Taco> odd
<orys> (but I just found some extra drivers to my graphic cards, just sucking them into system, I hope that will sort the problem) ;-)
<SIR_Taco> have you checked under System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon to make sure the correct output is at the top of the list?
<orys> SIR_Taco: good point.
<orys> Well, it is now ;D
<SIR_Taco> also, as of 11.04 (NN), GStreamer is the preferred backend.... I had some porblems with the Xine backend before where if one application was playing audio I wouldn't get audio from any other application
<orys> ok
<orys> I got music :-)
<SIR_Taco> orys: so it's working again?
<orys> yeah ;-)
<SIR_Taco> excellent
<orys> now it seems that my nvidia drivers are stuck in the middle of instalation :(
<SIR_Taco> orys: well when they complete you should be off to the races
<orys> it's nice that everything is clickable and does everything automagically, but it would be handy to still be able to open console and see what's going on when the progress bar is just flying from left to right and back...
<simi__> my front headphones won't work,in alsamixer headphones is grayed out, what tis this meaning?(on windows is working so harware is fine)
<orys> ok, it's ready
<orys> but before I reboot
<orys> let's come back to this fusebulk problem
<SIR_Taco> orys: you can't access the drive?
<orys> SIR_Taco: I can, but I want it to be mounted automagically
<orys> so I am not sure how to add it to fstab if it's fusebulk?
<orys> SIR_Taco: this is what mount give me: http://poteflon.pl/paste/2688
<SIR_Taco> orys: well that's the fun part haha
<orys> SIR_Taco: and this is my fstab at the moment: http://poteflon.pl/paste/2689
<orys> SIR_Taco: I can access it no problem, but only after I start the system
<orys> tbh it's not really big deal, as it my windows disk
<orys> as I have separate windows in case that I want to play sim city once in few months ;-)
<James147> orys: what is the filesystem of the drive?
<orys> all important stuff I have at sdb1 and I managed to make it automagically mounting alreadyt
<orys> James147: ntfs I would suppose.
<orys> but it says fusebulk.
<SIR_Taco> if it's using FUSE, it's NTFS
<James147> orys: install ntfs-config (if i temember correctly) it has a gui tool to add ntfs partitions to fstab
<khear> hi, i'm running Kubuntu 10.04 and the "Run command" started suddenly crashing in infinite loop (new crash dialogs pop up constantly), and this pretty much makes the system completely unusable. any ideas what to do?
<orys> James147: that sounds like two kubuntus ago, but in last one (molested mandarin, or whatever the name it was) it was working no problem.
<SIR_Taco> James147: good point... saves messing with the fstab manually
<orys> so I am off to install it
<orys> ok
<orys> I am sucking it now.
<SIR_Taco> orys: honestly, I don't have my windows drive in my fstab.... if I really need it, it mounts when I click on it in Dolpin
<SIR_Taco> *Dolphin even
<orys> SIR_Taco: that what I said, it's not really THAT important :-)
<orys> but if it can be done no problem, I can do it ;-)
<orys> if it won't work, I will ignore that, I have many other problems ;)
<SIR_Taco> orys: well you can, but I have become lazy and not messed with the fstab in a few years lol
<orys> o
<orys> there is no skype in the repo?
<James147> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<yofel> it's in partner
<yofel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<James147> !skepy
<orys> ah
<James147> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<orys> so I should sudo add-apt-repository canonical blablabla?
<orys> The whole lot?
<SIR_Taco> I'd just read the How-to
<skierpage> yofel++ !
<James147> when is the last time skype updated.... its been beta ... i sware... since before kde 4 ^^
<orys> haha
<orys> I will do it lame way and I click it in kcpackagekit!
<orys> I like it more and more
<orys> I dreamed about system like that 10 years ago when I was starting my Linux adventure with Mandarake 7 something :-)
<skierpage> yofel, FYI I notice the web site's handling of e.g. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/This/Is/Bogus is... odd, I filed bug 774454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774454 in Kubuntu Website "wrong status code for bad links like http://www.kubuntu.org/news/This/Is/Bogus " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774454
<James147> which is quite sad for a qt app thats at one point tried to be cross platform :(
<SIR_Taco> orys: good luck... I need to go pick up something close to C3H5OH ;)
<orys> ah
<yofel> skierpage: indeed, thanks for that
<orys> have fun then
<orys> and thanks for your help ;-)
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<orys> hm
<orys> added canonical, still no skype :(
<skierpage> What's the launchpad package for the system upgrade ( UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py ) ?
<yofel> skierpage: update-manager-kde (dpkg -S <file> can tell you that)
<yofel> and use apport please
<yofel> ah, on launchpad that would be update-manager
<skierpage> yofel, "zsh: command not found: apport".  Do you mean apport-bug ?
<skierpage> (I'd like the Release Notes window to be kubuntu-specific, nicer-formatted, and have a  "Link to these release notes online".)
<yofel> skierpage: yes, I meant apport-bug/ubuntu-bug sorry, apport is the name of the application itself
<orys> ok
<orys> that might be a dumb question
<orys> but I can't find it
<orys> how to make rhythmbox docking to the system tray? :D
<James147> orys: you arred the partener repos then refreshed the package list?
<orys> James147: yeah. skype is already installed
<orys> now it drives me crazy that I have no icon of rhytmbox to change song
<James147> orys: check its settings for a way to enabel it if there is one ^^
<orys> (as it picks to shuffle half of my .sid collection and I don't really feel like listening to C64 music tonight :P)
<orys> James147: that what I do, can't find any option like that :(
<James147> orys: can rhytmbox dock to the sys tray?
<Freddy2> hi
<orys> it could over last few years ... :S
<Freddy2> it's only me or lucid repos are broken?
<Freddy2> (at least some of them)
<orys> James147: I had the same problem with last disto, but somehow I made it
<James147> orys: is the sys tray icon floating around in a tiny window somewhere?
<orys> but I can't recall how :-)
<orys> James147: no, it's at the bottom bar.
<SIR_Taco> back.... still problems orys?
<orys> SIR_Taco: just now I got annoyed by the music
<orys> but I still have two big ones ;-)
<SIR_Taco> I've never used Rythmbox... thats a GTK app isn't it?
<bazhang> the default is for rhythmbox not to quit but to be sent to tray perhaps alltray if its not working, or check the prefs
<orys> SIR_Taco: kill me, I don't know
<orys> SIR_Taco: I am this kind of user who is most happy if he don't have to open the bonnet :-)
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<sven_> I just installed Kubuntu on a system with IDEACOM IDC 6650. This is a touchscreen , but the pointer behaves like a touchpad.  And a cannot activate more than one finger.
<orys> ok
<orys> rhythmbox solved
<orys> with a little help from uncle google.
<orys> now
<orys> who's up to challenge?
<FloodBotK1> orys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orys> I need printer ;-)
<Blue_Opal> orys: whats the challenge?
<orys> Blue_Opal: printing! ;-)
<orys> the system sees my printer in the system settings
<Blue_Opal> orys: what do you mean? do you mean setting up a printer?
<Blue_Opal> ok
<orys> but it never prints.
<orys> It just sends the test page
<orys> and then it says "processing"
<Blue_Opal> i had a similar problem actually
<orys> and that's it.
<Blue_Opal> does anyone know a solution to this
<orys> all kubuntus so far my printer was working from the beginning no problem.
<Blue_Opal> i had this problem in maverick, im not sure if its still present in natty though or if there is a fix
<orys> maybe is my mistake that I forgot to swith printer on when installing
<SIR_Taco> Blue_Opal: orys: in the past I've had the problem, and removing the printer and reinstalling it seemed to solve it. (that is years ago mind you)
<orys> usually it just finds this and install well
<orys> but this time I forgot and it was off
<orys> SIR_Taco: I will try.
<Blue_Opal> i havent even setup my printer yet, just finished configuring natty today, one problem i have noticed though
<Blue_Opal> everytime i lock the screen kwin seems to crash
<yofel> I do remember that printer issue with my HP one, it works fine currently though, no idea what fixed it
<Blue_Opal> does anyone know what the problem could be, it happens everytime
<yofel> Blue_Opal: does drkonqi come up with a crash window?
<Blue_Opal> drkonqi?
<yofel> errr, should be titled something like "KDE Crash Handler" or so
<Blue_Opal> yep
<darthanubis> why is dragonplayer attempting to be a file browser?
<yofel> k, if you go on the developer information tab you can try to get a backtrace once you install the debugging information
<darthanubis> when I right click the desktop if DP is installed it removes the open with dolphin option
<SIR_Taco> the more beer I have the more fun this becomes for some reason :)
<yofel> without a backtrace it's pure guessing trying to find out what's wrong
<Blue_Opal> ok, ill try to recreate it, it better not decide to work now lol
<orys> SIR_Taco: voila! It's printing!
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: with every file type or just some?
<SIR_Taco> orys: excellent
<orys> what a beautifull test page ;-)
<orys> ok, so see you after reboot :-)
<darthanubis> the desktop itself, in folder view, with a right click
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: ok.... so you right-click in folderview. Not on a file, and it comes up with open with dolphin?
<Blue_Opal> yofel: ok i have the developer information what should i do?
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: yes
<yofel> did it generate the backtrace? If not click on install debugging symbols
<darthanubis> it also is associated with webdav even thouugh I told it not to
<darthanubis> in file associations
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: you don't get "Create New", etc?
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: well yeah, I also get the normal rt-click menu
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: ok, but instead of "Open with Dolphin" you get "Open with DragonPlayer"?
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: exactly
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: ah ok, I understand you now, give me a second
<Blue_Opal> yofel: the option is there to install debug sysmbols but there is a report that has been generated any way
<darthanubis> ty
<yofel> hm, check what's set as file manager in system settings -> default applications
<yofel> Blue_Opal: can you pastebin that?
<orys> ok
<orys> what brings us to the next issue...
<Blue_Opal> right into here? i dont want to flood the channel
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<orys> I can't switch my computer off ;-)
<Blue_Opal> Application: KWin (kwin), signal: Segmentation fault
<Blue_Opal> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb77a7720 (LWP 4733))]
<Blue_Opal> Thread 3 (Thread 0xb2e17b70 (LWP 4739)):
<Blue_Opal> #0  0x02d13d41 in clock_gettime () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<Blue_Opal> #1  0x05302dd8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<FloodBotK1> Blue_Opal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue_Opal> #2  0x053cf4f2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<yofel> Blue_Opal: erm, as the link says, use the pastebin
<sergio__> Hi
<sergio__> How can run wepcrak on visual interface?
<sergio__> the comand is ./wepcrak?
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: Under System Settings -> File Associations -> inode -> directory .... what's the program at the top of the list?
<darthanubis> lol Dp
<darthanubis> dragonplayer
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: move Dolphin to the top
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: ty, my OCD can rest now :)
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: if you click on the "inode" list item.... which option is set?
<yofel> Blue_Opal: k, do you have the link? (you're un-quieted now)
<Blue_Opal> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601495/
<Blue_Opal> sorry about that, new to all this
<darthanubis> inode "list"?
<orys> ok
<yofel> Blue_Opal: ouch,  intel_region_buffer () from /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so sounds like a driver crash, you should file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel' and attach that backtrace to the report. Or install more debugging symbols so you have less ??
<yofel> well, mesa crash rather
<yofel> Blue_Opal: hm, rather file that against libgl1-mesa-dri
<Blue_Opal> these intel gmas are always a problem for me, so file a bug then?
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: "inode" is the top level of that list.... or in the list... if you click on it it should give you the option of show in: "embedded" or "separate" viewer
<yofel> Blue_Opal: yes, please
<Blue_Opal> yofel: ok thanks very much for your time
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: its set to embedd
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: ok, that's fine
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: not sure how dragon player took over like that, but hopefully it's fixed now for you
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: does VLC lock your system? It's been doing so ever since I upgraded to Natty
<darthanubis> SIR_Taco: it appears to be ty
<darthanubis> If I can get VLC to stop locking the system randomly everything would be 1005
<darthanubis> 100%
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: I haven't had VLC installed in a long time... I kind of like DragonPlayer and it's simplistic style :)
<darthanubis> I can't tell which types of files cause the lock or anything
<darthanubis> I get mouse action to return, but X is frozen, I can't even tty. But I can ssh into the system
<James147> darthanubis: alt+printscreen+k should restart x
<darthanubis> I wish I could find a bug report on it. There was a guy here who confirmed
<darthanubis> James147: I'll try that next time
<James147> printscreen|sysreq
<SIR_Taco> darthanubis: I'm honestly not sure, but I know that some corrupted video files and lock up your video drivers
<darthanubis> Dragonplayer plays everything without a hitch. VLC used to as well. I even turned off hardware acceleration in VLC
<orys> ok
<orys> guys
<orys> there is a problem with sound. Everytime I restart the system, it "switches to internal sound as it has higher priority" even though I put it below SB in every field
<orys> It seems it does not saves my settings...
<orys> file access problem?
<skierpage> where does UpdateManager log to?
<SIR_Taco> orys: go into the BIOS and disable your onboard sound... that's the easy solution
<orys> hm
<orys> right.
<yofel> skierpage: somewhere in /var/log/, /var/log/dist-upgrade I think
<skierpage> orys, in System Settings > Multimedia > you should be able to choose one of the sound cards and it should stick.
<yofel> /var/log/apt/ has the apt and dpkg logs
<orys> skierpage: yes, but it's not.
<orys> It sticks for the most
<orys> but not for "accesibility"
<orys> so say youtube or rhytmbox play
<orys> but system sounds or communicators don't.
<SIR_Taco> I would, honestly, just shut if off in the BIOS.... it will stop any further conflicts
<skierpage> Hmm, well I don't have that problem with my on-board and SB.  As to which sound card it prefers... I think that comes from PulseAudio and/or Alsa (I get confused).
<orys> ah
<orys> that might be related
<orys> as if I am checking sound settings in skype it gives me only option for pulseaudio, but in general settings I have only Gstreamer ?
<orys> or I am confusing completely different things now?
<yofel> gstreamer is the phonon backend, not your audio device
<SIR_Taco> orys: PulseAudio is the frontend for audio in KDE... GStreamer handles the hardware (backend) part
<orys> ah
<orys> ok
<orys> so I will try with bios then.
<yofel> in the device settings pulseaudio shows up as 'internal audio analog stereo' for me
<skierpage> orys, it's hecka confusing.  I think its Phonon > PulseAudio > GStreamer > Alsa, and apps like Skype and the Flash plug-in jump in at lower points.
<yofel> SIR_Taco: not quite correct either, gstreamer handles the audio decoding, hardware access is still done by ALSA
<SIR_Taco> yofel: yes, you are right, my bad
<orys> ok
<orys> I am off to bios
<orys> bbl ;-)
<skierpage> yofel, yeah both my VIA 8237 and Soundblaster Audigy ZS card show up with that name.  I think it's a known bug that Phonon/PulseAudio don't provide a more descriptive name for them.
<yofel> probably, I'm not much of an audio expert either :/
<SIR_Taco> mine shows the same.... but it works, so that's all that matters :)
<yofel> +1
<SIR_Taco> I have to say it's a far cry from Slackware 15 years ago haha
<skierpage> Ahh, bug 663207 , I dunno if it went upstream to PulseAudio .  Good times in sound land, I hope they don't return in 11.04 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663207 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Phonon does not provide enough info to identify devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663207
<sysop3> ok how do I add a new syntax highlighting to kate? I have the xml file and copied it to   /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax
<sysop3> then restarted kate but no love.
<sysop3> what else do I need to do?
<orys> can't find anything on sound in bios
<orys>  :(
<yofel> orys: you could try to install pavucontrol, that's gtk, but has better pulseaudio controls
<SIR_Taco> orys: should be under "chipset"... but it really depends on the BIOS and the manufacturer
<orys> there is something, but for me it's magic
<orys> numbers only and some other smart things ;-)
<orys> SIR_Taco: when phonon puts its settings? maybe this is a question of access rights?
<SIR_Taco> orys: it shouldn't be, as far as I know a 'regular' user can set his/her own audio settings
<orys> SIR_Taco: so I don't have regular computer obviously :(
<SIR_Taco> orys: you just have a hardware conflict
<orys> I never had before.
<James147> orys: you could try renaming pules configs and reconfigureing it
<orys> It's works for all fields except "accessibility" (or however it will be called in English) where it does not saves SB on top and changes the internal one instead.
<orys> James147: yeah, but that was my question: where it keeps the settings?
<SIR_Taco> well... I assume you do.... but then again, it may be something else. I figured I would try eliminating one source of potential problem
<James147> orys: ~/.pulse*
<orys> in /home?
<James147> orys: thats what ~ means
<James147> orys: well, no actually ~ means /home/USER ^^
<orys> yeah
<orys> I know
<orys> but there is only some rubbish there
<SIR_Taco> orys: ok... just a second... under: System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Accessibility .... do you have the same card selected as your normal sounds?
<orys> SIR_Taco: tricky question: I am selecting the same card
<orys> but it does not saves it
<orys> and put them upside down again.
<SIR_Taco> ok
<orys> in /.pulse i have these: http://poteflon.pl/paste/2690
<orys> and in the first one I have these two
<orys> http://poteflon.pl/paste/2691
<orys> when in pid all that file consists is 1464 or something
<orys> and this =native I can't open, I don't know what is it, file or what?
<orys> any ideas?
<orys> :(
<SIR_Taco> orys: I'd really like to help you, but the hockey game is about to start and I'm filling with beer....   ; )
<orys> SIR_Taco: thats only second last issue
<orys> and I am ready :D
<SIR_Taco> I still suggest trying to turn off the integrated sound card in the BIOS... would save a bunch of trouble
<orys> yeah, but can't see any option really :(
<SIR_Taco> orys: no idea what motherboard you have?
<orys> SIR_Taco: green :-) With chips on it :D
<SIR_Taco> haha
<orys> (and propably layers of dust, I should hoover my comp again, I think)
<SIR_Taco> what language do you speak natively?
<orys> SIR_Taco: Polish
<SIR_Taco> ah ok, can't help you there, was hoping French... my wife was Polish haha
<orys> SIR_Taco: i speak some French if that any helpp ;-)
<orys> and Czech ;-)
<SIR_Taco> orys: no no, your English is good
<skierpage> orys, `sudo dmidecode | less`  will give lots of information about your system, including motherboard.
<orys> and I can say "how are you" in Scottish gaelic, but can't spell it :-)
#kubuntu 2011-05-01
<orys> skierpage: so I *guess* this will be motherboard: http://poteflon.pl/paste/2692
<orys> SIR_Taco: you are in US?
<SIR_Taco> orys: Canada
<orys> ah, off course
<orys> hockey :-)
<SIR_Taco> yes... hockey... haha
<SIR_Taco> it's a valid stereotype
<orys> :>
<orys> ok
<orys> I will try to see that bios again
<orys> and then I have one (or two, if I fail) more issues, if someone is NOT watching hockey ;-)
<orys> brb
<SIR_Taco> it has to be there somewhere orys... unless it's an old motherboard and it's a jumper... which would suck
<skierpage> orys, at every one of those levels you can try to set the preferred sound card, e.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture tells you (badly) how to configure Alsa ~/.asoundrc.
<SIR_Taco> and he's gone
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: I was really trying to keep him/her away from messing with files if at all possible
<sirlinux> Hello every1 how may i make the updates on kubuntu 11.04 directly from the terminal ( the cmds ) ? thanks
<SIR_Taco> sirlinux: to upgrade to 11.04?
<sirlinux> nop i just need the updates
<sirlinux> like apt-get update
<sirlinux> but, he just show/download but does not install them ..
<SIR_Taco> sirlinux: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<SIR_Taco> oh
<sirlinux> upgrade ?
<sysop3> hey guys you someone add the xml file form https://svn.reviewboard.kde.org/r/5271/diff/?expand=1 to the kate package?  its for brightscript a language for a linux based DVP
<sirlinux> i dont need upgrade dude, just update
<SIR_Taco> sirlinux: I realize that, just try it
<SIR_Taco> due
<sirlinux> i just installed it, and i need some updates for it to fix some bugs
<sirlinux> thanks sir_taco :)
<slinker1> SIR_Taco: speaks truth sirlinux :)
<SIR_Taco> dude lol
<sirlinux> so ... someone remember that cmd ?
<James147> SIR_Taco: update updates the package lists - so taht the package manage knows about new apckages and new versions of packages - dist-upgrade upgrades any newer packages
<sirlinux> i will appreciate it :p
<James147> sirlinux: ^^
<sirlinux> ^^
<slinker1> heh
<sirlinux> well i just tryied something new <-- lost on kubuntu rofl
<SIR_Taco> James147: yea, but that's my routine and works well
<James147> sirlinux: so "sudo apt-get update" (find out what need to be upgraded) then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (to actually upgrade things)
<SIR_Taco> James147: but if you're using the CLI.... you have to do the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to find out what is going to be upgraded
<sirlinux> Okey james i did that, lets see if kubuntu will crash ^^
<SIR_Taco> and gives you the Y/N option
<SIR_Taco> orys: did it work?
<orys> SIR_Taco: well, partially
<orys> I have now system sound
<James147> SIR_Taco: I was talking more about the packagemanage ^^ update and the package manager know what needs to be upgraded (though dosnt really care till you tell it to)
<orys> but speakers test does not bring anything
<orys> skype makes sounds with some interferences (like throuhg very poor phone line)
<sirlinux> well yes sir_taco i know that
<orys> and Kadu (a communicator) does not makes any sounds at all)
<sirlinux> but i was thinkin if i hit that upgrade cmd will upgrade my kubuntu version to a new one ..
<orys> but as for bios, I managed to find, it was in one submenu I missed last time.
<orys> and it's now removed.
<sirlinux> i told ya i'm kinda scared of this kubuntu :P
<sirlinux> i'm old school guy heh
<SIR_Taco> orys: my speaker test doesn't make any sound either.... with the 'bomb' icon in the middle I would like to think its a work in progress haha
<orys> SIR_Taco: that might be something
<orys> although I have people there, not bomb
<James147> sirlinux: dist-upgrade will only upgrade packages... (well, and install new dependencies and remove old dependencies as well ^^) but wont upgrade you to the next version of kubuntu
<orys> (IRC makes sounds, hurray)
<SIR_Taco> sirlinux: no problem, I've been using linux for about 15 years now
<markit> hi, kubuntu 11.04, kopete setup, my laptop webcam turns led on, but image still black. Any idea about how troubleshoot?
<SIR_Taco> James147: he/she said they weren't upgrading to the next version
<SIR_Taco> orys: excellent
<orys> markit: +1, I got the same problem :D
<SIR_Taco> orys: more problems?
<sysop3> markit, try using xawtv to view it
<orys> SIR_Taco: just discovered webcam one, but the more important one is that grub does not comes up
<markit> orys: oh, mmm :( so probably a bug somewhere
<orys> so I have no choice to boot windows.
<sysop3> and it views it in thier you know its a kopte issue
<orys> markit: except that I have this problem in skype, so I would search further than kopete ;-)
<SIR_Taco> orys: 'sudo apt-get update grub' doesn't work?
<SIR_Taco> argh
<skierpage> dist-upgrade "Package Changes" lists 185 package changes, I want to save them. I can't copy the list and it doesn't seem to be in /var/log/dist-upgrade.
<SIR_Taco> I mean "sudo update grub"
<James147> SIR_Taco: i was trying to confirm that the command wouldnt do that :)
<orys> SIR_Taco: I don't know, haven't tried it yet ;-)
<SIR_Taco> James147: ok, fair enough :)
<orys> SIR_Taco: well, no. orys@orys-dom:~$ sudo update grub
<orys> [sudo] password for orys:
<orys> sudo: update: command not found
<James147> SIR_Taco: and sudo apt-get update <package> is an invalid command is it not?
<James147> "sudo update-grub" ^^
<SIR_Taco> well it was something like that haha
<orys> now better :D
<orys> Ok, I am rebooting to give you answer :-)
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> good luck
<markit> sysop3: seems that is a permission problem on /dev/video0 (I'm running it from console, and does not start)
<yofel> skierpage: why do you want to save them? if you need the changes for a package you can always look them up
<yofel> or do you mean the list of packages that will be upgraded? That should be logged to /var/log/apt/history.log after the upgrade
<fayaz> hi, my akonadi isn't working ever since my dist-upgrade
<orys> well
<skierpage> yofel, I just like to make notes about package changes ; I'm always looking to reduce my installed packages.
<orys> is it possible that new grub is really hi-res? :)
<orys> because what I have after system screen
<skierpage> yofel, thanks for the tip, I knew about /var/log/dpkg.log but not apt/history.log
<orys> is my monitor telling me "input signal out of range" untill splash screen shows.
<orys> up
<markit> orys: I've seen that the device is of group "video", but the user does not belong to that group
<markit> orys: I'm tryint to add it and test again
<orys> markit: ah, keep me posted
<orys> ( i found what was wrong with no sound in kadu, if anybody interested :P)
<SIR_Taco> orys: could be, but it shouldn't (or atleast isn't supposed to) try a resolution outside of your monitor's range
<orys> SIR_Taco: and what if it does?
<SIR_Taco> orys: requires some manual grub file editing I suppose
<orys> :(
<orys> I am sick when I have to use vim ;-)
<orys> :-)
<SIR_Taco> orys: I use nano, because I'm lazy haha
<orys> (luckily I don't have since I discovered how to use mc own editor :-) )
<markit> orys: ehm, trying to find the right command to add an user to a secondary group, lol
<SIR_Taco> orys:  you don't get the grub OS selection menu?
<orys> no
<orys> input signal out of range
<SIR_Taco> markit: wrong problem
<orys> just after that screen you go to bios from.
<orys> SIR_Taco: he deals with webcam.
<SIR_Taco> ok, sorry, falling behind in this conversation it seems haha
<markit> orys: rebooting the laptop, let's cross our fingers :)
<orys> fingers crossed ;-)
<James147> markit: sudo usermod -a -G GROUP USER
<James147> markit: make sure when useing that command you use -a (append) or you can drop yourself out of the admin group and lose sudo rights :)
<markit> James147: thanks, is the syntax I've used, fortunatly
<markit> orys: mmm kopete is even worse... now does not turn the cam led either
<markit> s/turn/turn on
<orys> eh
<orys> markit: good luck
<orys> I think I will take a break for now
<orys> last time I was talking on skype using camera was about year ago
<orys> I think I can survive without it :-)
<orys> so only grub
<orys> and some minor stuff to do
<orys> like that when I turn on the system the desktop is loading my pics for slideshow too long :-)
<orys> it was never the case ;-)
<orys> but unless I will get fed up of this, I will propably ignore it :-)
<SIR_Taco> still trying to figure out the grub issue orys
<markit> xawtv now starts, but shows a black screen
<shane4kubuntu> has anyone had any problems with k3b?  I tried to burn a DVD iso, and it failed, this has happened a few times lately.
<orys> SIR_Taco: ah, that's nice :-)
<orys> I take that match is boring? :)
<orys> :-)
<orys> SIR_Taco: there is just the moment when I know to give up
<orys> that moment came when you said "it's about manual editing the file" ;-)
<SIR_Taco> it just started a minute ago.... the last minutes are the most exciting anyway
<SIR_Taco> orys: yes, but I'm very stubborn haha
<orys> SIR_Taco: last time I was stubborn I had to reinstall system
<orys> so I better stick to my old rule "don't touch as long as it's running, unless you have someone who knows what he's doing handy" ;-)
<george_> Hello. I'm getting this message Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-george" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. What is wrong?
<SIR_Taco> orys: ok fair enough
<orys> SIR_Taco: so although I am very thankful for your help, it's the moment when I can only wait, and I won't blame you if you prefere your game :-)
<SIR_Taco> orys:  you can install "kde-config-grub2", it might point you in the right direction
<orys> hmmm
<orys> let's seee.
<SIR_Taco> orys: it's not so much the game, it's the beer :P
<James147> markit: you need to logout and backin for group changes to take effect
<orys> SIR_Taco: I have my beer and i am on the PC. I don't need any game to drink it ;-)
<orys> (I already had two, which means I won't go to the supermarket now :P)
<markit> James147: I've rebooted :)
 * James147 was just making sure :)
<SIR_Taco> orys: true... but it's a good excuse :)
<markit> James147: in fact now does not tells about permission problems
<orys> btw: this tool to configure ntfs discs does not working at all.
<markit> James147: yes, thanks , is a common error
<shane4kubuntu> has anyone had any problems with k3b burning disks?  I burn a DVD iso that is only 2GB and k3b reports an error, and it didn't finish, looking at the output log, it says everything is fine??
<SIR_Taco> orys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280943 that's a possibility
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: what's the error?
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: it just says it didn't burn (I think) but then I check the output log, and it shows burning and buffer size for the full 2GB?  very odd.
<orys> SIR_Taco: first try this what I clicked in the settings and then I will try yours.
<orys> brb
<shane4kubuntu> and when I put the disk in the drive, afterwards, it shows all the info as if the disk burned completely.
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: so the disk burns successfully?
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: well, I'm checking md5sum's now to confirm that, but seems to have.
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: are you burning images or files? have you set the disc to close, or and open session?
<SIR_Taco> I mean disk image, not photos
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: image, I actually just accidentally clicked on it in dolphin and it popped up to burn the iso, so I did it that way, I believe the disk is set to closed.
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: with an image it should be
<SIR_Taco> orys: success?
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: I usually burn all mine to closed.
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: as you should unless you're using it like a floppy
<orys> SIR_Taco: well, not.
<orys> But I just discovered that this is only resolution problem
<orys> I have invisible grub
<orys> I pressed arrow and enter
<orys> and I was in Windows :D
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: ohhh, I think I figured it out!, I had copies set to 3, that is why it is telling me it failed, I only burned one copy.
<orys> (that actually might be a good option to have secret Windows, especially that it's a student's copy and I am no longer a student, haha :P)
<SIR_Taco> orys: what kind of a monitor do you have?
<orys> hp1502 (I am smart, it's written on it!)
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: sometimes the simple answer is the real answer :)
<shane4kubuntu> SIR_Taco: those are the ones I usually overlook too, thanks though!
<SIR_Taco> shane4kubuntu: no problem
<SIR_Taco> orys: ok... don't know of any problem with them and their EDID (long story... my monitor forgets what it's supposed to do quite often)
<shane4kubuntu> Ok, tried md5sum /dev/cdrom twice and it gives "Input/output error"  trying it now with sudo, any thoughts, or other ways to check md5sum of the disk?
<orys> SIR_Taco: actually as long as I can get into windows, I don't care ;-)
<orys> so all my major problems are solved
<orys> mostly thanks to you, guys.
<SIR_Taco> well thats good then
<orys> but wait, there is some actuallisation just popped out
<orys> there is still a good chance that everything will go f*cked up again :D
<shane4kubuntu> ok, sudo gives me same error, any other methods?
<SIR_Taco> with machines thats a very good chance
<markit> mmm v4l2ucp shows a green preview screen... uvcvideo or the kernel must have some troubles
<orys> SIR_Taco: this is because they make it more and more complicated
<orys> this developers have nothing to do obviously
<orys> they should do a system once
<orys> and then leave it alone :-)
<orys> ah
<orys> my laundry! It's time to take it out.
<claydoh> shane4kubuntu: you don't md5sum the drive, you md5sum the iso image file
<orys> Back to the analog world, I am affraid.
<orys> so thank you all, especially SIR_Taco, James147 and wols_ ;-)
<SIR_Taco> orys: not a problem
<shane4kubuntu> claydoh: actually I did md5sum the iso, and then you check the disk to assure that is fine.
<SIR_Taco> now off to the hockey game.... and beer :)
<shane4kubuntu> claydoh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<claydoh> shane4kubuntu: sorry, never noted that section before.
<shane4kubuntu> no prob claydoh, I just want to make sure my disk was burnt correctly.
<orys> hey, guys, I connected my shell to asimov.freenode.net, but I can't see you on the channel, what I do wrong? ( I use irssi and I am already logged to IRCnet)
<claydoh>  shane4kubuntu you can check it from its boot menu as well
<shane4kubuntu> claydoh: actually this is a different disk, I thought k3b was giving me trouble, I will just assume it is good.
<claydoh> still, boot it and check it from the boot menu
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<fayaz> hi, my akonadi has stopped working after my dist-upgrade
<fayaz> i tried looking for a fix and found a similar case, but no solution was given...
<fayaz> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=93374
<sysop3> markit, did you figure it out?
<fayaz> this is my akonadi error output http://pastebin.com/Jx017qAb
<fayaz> same as that given in the forum...
<fayaz> i think the error originates from line 9
<fayaz> but how do i fix it??
<orys> ok guys
<orys> that's all from me (for now) ;-)
<orys> thanks again and see you later ;-)
<markit> sysop3: no :(
<markit> sysop3: any further idea/suggestions? I've seen 2.6.39-x is not in any ppa
<markit> but not sure is a kernel module error
<markit> sysop3: I could try to boot from the live cd and see if works with it
 * fayaz found a fix myself http://brahmalok.wordpress.com/2010/02/13/akonadi-error-solved/
<markit> sysop3: tried with a Ubuntu 11.04 cd I had here, and wecam does not work either ("cheese" program)
<dereck> k78
<the_hoser> Hello, I just upgraded Kubuntu to 11.04, and I screwed up (nvidia drivers and pae kernel...), the instructions in the changelog say to select recovery mode, but my bootloader doesn't even give me a menu.  It boots straight into a blue screen with garbled lines running across the top and bottom.  any suggestions?
<keithzg> I'd recommend booting with a Live CD, and then with the live cd editing the grub setup so that it doesn't automatically boot
 * keithzg has always hated this trend to hide "ugly" menus like GRUB from the users...sure, it makes booting look nicer, but when things inevitably go wrong it more than makes up for that in ugliness)
<chris_> Hay Guys
<Guest9636> Hay i was just wondring if some one could help me with finding my mp3 player on kubuntu
<Guest9636> is anyone here
<chris_____> any one speak on here??
<Daskreech> yes
<chris_____> I need help i cant find where my mp3 player is on this computer it is pluged it but nothink comes up what should i do?
<fayaz> chris_____: try dmesg|tail
<chris_____> whats that
<fayaz> and see if it say anything about your device...
<chris_____> how do i do that
<fayaz> open a terminal...
<the_hoser> wee, that was fun.  nouveau driver screwed booting up big time :-D
<chris_____> done that
<fayaz> connect your mp3 player once more... just to be sure...
<fayaz> then run "dmesg|tail" in the terminal
<chris_____> ok
<fayaz> it will give 10 lines of output...
<chris_____> [   51.572547] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<Daskreech> chris_____: What mp3 player is it?
<chris_____> on all of them
<chris_____> some cheap thing off ebay but it worked with windows it dont have anythink u need to install u just put the music into the music folder and it works
<fayaz> chris_____: does the mp3 player detect it's connected?
<chris_____> it just comes up that it is chargeing
<fayaz> does it light up or anything?
<fayaz> okay...
<fayaz> okay...
<chris_____> unless there is a program like itunes where i can put my music of my ipod nano
<chris_____> on*
<fayaz> pastebin your complete dmesg output...
<fayaz> *pastebin* it!!
<chris_____> [   15.688027] HDMI: available speakers: FL/FR
<chris_____> [   15.688033] HDMI: supports coding type LPCM: channels = 2, rates = 44100 48000 88200, bits = 16
<chris_____> [   23.752019] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<chris_____> [   30.659625] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<chris_____> [   45.049537] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<FloodBotK1> chris_____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_____> [   51.572547] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<chris_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601552/
<fayaz> send the output of only "dmesg"
<fayaz> without the |tail
<chris_____> sorry i press somethink
<fayaz> ?
<chris_____> do u want me to repaste bin what it says now yh
<kyle__> heres a question,   when i boot up kubuntu my font size is huge, much to big to even fit in the text boxes, i forced 96 dpi once in kubuntu which fixed it, but the log on screen is still huge. any ideas?
<fayaz> chris_____: no... what you sent me is the last lines of dmesg...
<fayaz> i'd like to see the full output... run "dmesg"
<chris_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601557/
<fayaz> chris_____: can you send me "fdisk -l" too?
<kyle__> anyone?
<chris_____> nothink comes up
<fayaz> "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<chris_____> Cannot open /dev/sda
<god3> hi I just want to give kubuntu a try.
<fayaz> kyle__: tried tweaking fonts from system settings?
<fayaz> god3: go ahead... :)
<god3> I also when to connect to the internet, while installing 11.04
<kyle__> yes, thats how i got kubuntu looking normal. its just the log on screen that is still huge
<god3> How do I connect to the Internet using wifi?
<fayaz> kyle__: no idea... :(
<fayaz> chris_____: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<fayaz> god3: is your wifi hardware properly detected?
<god3> I click on the system tray,and find a wifi which I might be able to.  But don't know how to enable it
<god3> fayaz: No, the hardware is ok.  but don't know how to invoke it, to start to connect.
<fayaz> god3: you need help configuring it? that would depend on your network...
<god3> fayaz: It's configure I think, is just it say 'not connected'
<god3> fayaz: I even type in the username and password for that connection.
<fayaz> god3: just clicking it should connect you...
<god3> fayaz: I click on it, I did. It's seems nothing happen.
<god3> fayaz: I could only edit it. but not start it!
<fayaz> does it say it's trying to connect?
<god3> fayaz: no. nothing happen when I click on it.
<fayaz> try clicking on the available networks...
<fayaz> screenshot?
<god3> fayaz: I'll try that, on another avaiable connection or networks, and try to get a screenshot if I can.  But I need to logout from here first and reboot the CD again.
<fayaz> oh...
<fayaz> okay
<god3> fayaz: I wonder if there is a command line to start the wifi connect?
<fayaz> god3: there are... but i'm not well versed in those...
<fayaz> iwconfig and wicd are two of those...
<fayaz> try looking for their manuals?
<god3> fayaz: it can scan all the avaiable wifi, but i just don't know how to start the connection.
<fayaz> god3: are you using the system tray thingy? or something else?
<god3> the system stray thing
<god3> so I suppost to just click on the avaible connection right fayaz?
<fayaz> god3: yeah... that's how it usually connects... when you click it, it'll show the loading icon and all...
<kyle__> anyone know why my fonts are huge on the log on screen,  like to big to fit in text boxes?  ive forced dpi to 96 to make it workable in kubuntu itself, but the log on screen is still huge. any ideas?
<fayaz> kyle__: go to system settings -> login screen :)
<kyle__> tried that
<kyle__> doesnt work
<fayaz> kyle__: oh :(
<kyle__> i had to set all font sized to 4 just to make them small enough to deal with
<kyle__> but the menu fonts are still huge
<kyle__> like under the shut down menu
<kyle__> it only does it on this monitor which is running 1920x1080
<kyle__> and gnome has never had this problem.  only kde
<kyle__> is there like a general dpi setting which is loaded on boot, before my proced dpi is loaded after login somewhere?
<kyle__> *forced
<fayaz> kyle__: yes... /etc/X11
<kyle__> hmm
<kyle__> maybe ill poke around in there and see what happens
<fayaz> kyle__: poke carefully :)
<kyle__> but if that were the case would it not also affect gnome?
<kyle__> because gnomes font sizes are fine
<kyle__> even the gdm font sizes
<fayaz> kyle__: yeah... unless gnome has its own settings or something...
<kyle__> but kdm's are huge
<kyle__> hmm ok
<fayaz> just a theory
<fayaz> kyle__: you can simply use gdm... if its working properly for you...
<fayaz> :-/
<kyle__> well the thing is normally i would
<kyle__> but i always use kde, so when i went to 11.04 i went straight kubuntu
<kyle__> in 10.10 i installed ubuntu then kde
<kyle__> so is there a way to get gdm on this kubuntu machine now?
<kyle__> without installing gnome?
<fayaz> before that, just try a different login theme... otherwise, i think you can install gdm separately... without too much gnome...
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: you should be able to just install gdm, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<shane4kubuntu> the dpkg will let you choose between kdm and gdm, what is the prob?
<kyle__> so sudo apt-get install gdm  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm???
<kyle__> my problem is the fonts in kdm are super huge
<kyle__> ive tried tweaking them everywhere and it makes no difference
<kyle__> but its only kdm
<kyle__> gdm when i had it installed worked just fine
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: hmm, that is odd, do you have nvidia, or ati?
<shane4kubuntu> I have nvidia, and without the other drivers installed, everything was very very large on my desktop
<kyle__> yeah im nvidia
<kyle__> but it only happens on this screen
<kyle__> which is 40"
<kyle__> 1920x1080
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: did you install the nvidia drivers? I think they are extra drivers or something
<kyle__> the "restricted" ones?
<kyle__> hmm
<shane4kubuntu> yep them ones.
<kyle__> i checked and the driver from nvidia says it is installed but not currently in use
<shane4kubuntu> ahh, set that up to be in use, and see if that helps first, you will have to reboot to have them enabled, I bet that will fix the prob.
<kyle__> sorry , "activated but not currently in use"
<kyle__> how would i do that
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: if that doesn't fix it, then a bug report needs to be filed.
<kyle__> im not sure how to make it "in use" lol
<shane4kubuntu> Kmenu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<kyle__> im there
<kyle__> only gives me the option to remove it
<shane4kubuntu> I have two choices, on mine, in the top white part
<kyle__> i only have 1
<shane4kubuntu> click on that, to select it, and the button at the bottom says activate, with the green light, I just clicked on mine, and it wouldn't let me,
<shane4kubuntu> says something about my xorg.conf not being right or something
<kyle__> yeah the only options i get is remove and close
<shane4kubuntu> but I overwrote my xorg.conf because I have dual screens and didn't realize it was messed up, that is odd
<kyle__> should i maybe try removing then reinstalling it?
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: that is about the extent of my knowledge of that thing, that is all I ever do, I bet when I reboot, I will have a messed up system, because I overwrote my xorg.conf with the dual screen setup. :(
<kyle__> wow that sucks
<kyle__> hope it doesnt
<shane4kubuntu> well, I can work around it and get it straightened out, my fault for overwritting without backing up that file.
<kyle__> well thanks for your help
<kyle__> ill try reinstalling it and see what happens
<shane4kubuntu> Yeah, I would look into getting that driver installed and activated, that is going to be the key.
<kyle__> k im gonna go check it out,  thanks again
<shane4kubuntu> no prob, wish I had more info for you.
<god3> fayaz: I can connect from Kubuntu 11.04 using wireless now, thanks.
<god3> I am installing 11.04 at I irc!
<kyle__> ok so any ideas why my nvidia driver says its activated but not in use?
<god3> which type of file system should I choose?  There are so many!
<shane4kubuntu> god3: stick with either ext3 or ext4
<wangdawei> ?
<shane4kubuntu> they are both stable, and well used, ext4  I don't think file recovery is available
<shane4kubuntu> ext3 and 4 are both the 'standard' for ubuntu, I think they moved everything up to 4
<god3> should I use swap, I have 3G main memory
<god3> How big of swap should I use for 3G memory?
<shane4kubuntu> I don't understand it, but yes, they still recommend using swap, you can spare 1-2GB or even 3 is what is recommend for that, perhaps old school, same as ram amount
<kyle__> lol mine is 60g lol
<kyle__> and i got 8 g ram
<kyle__> but i just used an old 60g hd for it
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: your swap is 60GB?  :) lol
<god3> kyle__: what! you use 60G for swap?
<kyle__> yeah
<kyle__> i just used the whole drive
<kyle__> i didnt know what to set it to
<yofel> well, usually you don't need more than 1G swap with 3G RAM, unless you like having dozens of apps open at the same time
<kyle__> so i figured the more the better?  i dunno i could totally be wrong
<kyle__> im still pretty new to linux
<yofel> only for hibernate you need as much swap as you have used memory
<shane4kubuntu> yofel: was the old school method double the amount of ram?
<kyle__> but i also have 4 tb of hd space so conserving space wasnt an issue for me
<shane4kubuntu> that was probably when ram never toped more than 512mb
<yofel> that was the old school one yes, but only makes sense for <=1G
<shane4kubuntu> I always set mine about 2 or 3 gb, because I never really knew how much to set it to, and wasn't going to double my 4gb ram.
<god3> I duo boot Windows, Mac, now installing Kubuntu, so for not touching the orginal boot loader(dev/sda), I guess I should install the boot loader in dev/sda5, correct?
<shane4kubuntu> god3: just as a personal note, put /home on a separate partition, than /  that really helps when going to do a re-install
<shane4kubuntu> god3: hmm, only if you know how to configure the bootloader on sda to get it to load sda5
<kyle__> yeah i jsut have grub replace my windows loader
<kyle__> works fine
<god3> shane4kubuntu: or I could choose the boot patition when I boot the system.
<shane4kubuntu> my concern is the Mac part, I'm not sure how that works, I know Linux picks up Windows ok.
<shane4kubuntu> god3: true, I've never messed with that though.
<kyle__> most people dont believe me when i say i have xp 32 and 64  as well as win 7 and ubuntu and kubuntu  and they all work off grub just fine
<cjae> So theres pop up notes but what are the other similiar applets called?
<kyle__> hmm is there a command to see what video driver i am currently running?
<yofel> you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what X uses currently
<Taggnostr> I uninstalled compiz after the update because I was having some problem (e.g. no borders around the windows) and now the pc stop loading just before the KDE icon appears in the login screen with the 5 icons
<kyle__> so would  this be the driver that is working??   NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06
<yofel> that's the nvidia driver in natty right
<kyle__> no idea
<god3> I also create /home partition, how big should it be ? I get 70G for Linux.
<Taggnostr> during the installation the updater also crashed but even if there was the bug report window open it continued till the end (it did the cleanup and restart, but it might have interrupted the installation)
<Taggnostr> is there a way to restore/reinstall kde?
<kyle__> im just trying to figure out if an nvidia driver is working  since the restricted driver  in "additional drivers" says it is activated but not in use
<Taggnostr> (or the whole kubuntu)
<kyle__> Taggnostr: i tried updating 10.10 and it failed as well, i had to download the cd and reinstall the whole thing
<kyle__> that was the only way i could get 11.04 to work. and the installer was quite buggy for me
<Taggnostr> kyle__, do I have to format it or can I just reinstall it over the one I have now?
<kyle__> im not sure
<Taggnostr> I guess you formatted then?
<kyle__> im afriad im no expert by any means,  im still new to linux myself
<kyle__> no i actually had a few hundred gigs of free space
<kyle__> so i just installed it there
<Taggnostr> do you still have the "broken" installation?
<kyle__> yes but it does boot and work still
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: it is best to format for a clean install, you can reboot, and see if it boots, if not, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<god3> install process:  copying file ...
<Taggnostr> shane4kubuntu, I'm trying the options that I get on the login screen (the one with the password) to see if there's something that works
<kyle__> hmmm
<kyle__> i think i found my dpi font problem
<god3> I hear there is Unity for Ubuntu, how about Kunity, or it not the right question?
<kyle__> it says in xorg.o.log   that it defaulted to dpi of 304 based on my monitors edid
<kyle__> so how could i change that?
<shane4kubuntu> god3: I believe that Unity can be run on Kubuntu, but honestly I ran from Unity. :)
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: let me see if that is set in xorg.conf
<yofel> god3: take that to the KDE folks, kubuntu tries to stick to KDE as much as possible and makes sense
<kyle__> DPI set to (304, 304); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<kyle__> NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
<kyle__> i think thats teh problem
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: I don't really see that in mine, but that doesn't mean it can't be set there.
<kyle__> hmm
<god3> I just want to give Unity a try, so after I install Kubuntu, how do I install Ubuntu so that I could pick it when I logout.
<kyle__> shane4kubuntu: ok, well is there a way to force a dpi in xorg?
<kyle__> because all this stuff is from auto setttings
<kyle__> NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
<kyle__> NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (304, 304); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<shane4kubuntu> kyle__: I'm not sure, I have always disliked messing with xorg.conf files.
<god3> installation process configuring locales 8%
<kyle__> ok well im gonna google and see what i come up with
<shane4kubuntu> cjae: these aren't pop up, but Basket is a nice note app
<kyle__> LOL seems im not the only one with this problem
<kyle__> according to google
<Taggnostr> so with the 'default' mode it stops while loading the kde icon, with 'KDE Plasma workspace' same thing, with 'Failsafe' it starts loading and get back to the password screen
<Taggnostr> is there a way I can get to a terminal? I'm now stuck at the password screen
<kyle__> start console session?
<Taggnostr> yep, just found
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: ctrl-alt-f3   or f1 or f2 or f4 or f5 or f1-7  usually f7 or 8 brings you back to the desktop
<god3> shane4kubuntu: alt-f7 get back to desktop, or alt-f8
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: if your upgrade was messed up, probably run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first
<shane4kubuntu> god3: yes, one of the two, it always was f7, but lately on my box, it is f8  the is, "ctrl-alt-f8"
<Taggnostr> I tried that already (from the gui) when it restarted and said there were no updates (well, except tuxguitar)
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Taggnostr> I tried that and said 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<shane4kubuntu> ok, I would sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to make sure all was installed correctly
<SIR_Taco> wow, I'm completely lost now haha
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: did you have kubuntu before, or did you switch from gnome?
<Taggnostr> kubuntu
<shane4kubuntu> ok, ooh, thought of another, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kyle__> thats wierd,  my xorg.conf is only like 4 lines long??
<Taggnostr> always 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<Taggnostr> maybe I should try to add compiz back?
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: how about install kubuntu-desktop?
<SIR_Taco>  kyle__ that's normal, it auto-detects most of it
<kyle__> ok
<Taggnostr> shane4kubuntu, that too
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: oooh, how about install -f
<shane4kubuntu> that should fix any broken packages,
<c2tarun> anyone here ever used google SDK for desktop gadgets?
<Taggnostr> same
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: also sudo apt-get check
<shane4kubuntu> that should check to make sure all the packages are there.
<Taggnostr> check didn't complain about anything
<god3> rekonq is very fast!
<shane4kubuntu> Taggnostr: hmm, not sure, sorry, I'm off.
<Taggnostr> I tried too install compiz back
<shane4kubuntu> night all.
<Taggnostr> shane4kubuntu, thanks for the tips
<Taggnostr> night
<SIR_Taco> night shane4kubuntu
<skierpage> My Natty Narwhal upgrade failed! "The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)."
<SIR_Taco> seems I came back at a fun time?
<c2tarun> skierpage: how did you start the upgrade?
<skierpage> The last error reported was '"Could not install nspluginwrapper" subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139'
<skierpage> c2tarun, Software Updates > click Upgrade to natty 11.04.
<c2tarun> skierpage: and what release are you using now?
<skierpage> c2tarun, Maverick 10.10.
<skierpage> I've installed nightly Firefox and SeaMonkey betas and Flash players myself, so I'm not worried about this problem, so should I reboot and see what happens, or try to fix nspluginwrapper first, or ??
<c2tarun> skierpage: it should have worked :/ you considered for a fresh installation?
<c2tarun> skierpage: well thats your call. did you had your system backed up before starting upgrade?
<skierpage> I've managed to upgrade Karmic - Lucid - Maverick without problems.  No backup, home is on a separate backed-up partition.
<c2tarun> skierpage: hmm.... hang around, may be someone have a better suggestion.
<skierpage> Thanks.  Like I said, I don't care about the reported flashplugin failure, so I just need the "update fu" to push ahead anyway.
<SIR_Taco> what's the problem skierpage? just got back
<skierpage> SIR_Taco, my Software Update from 10.10 to 11.04 failed.  The last error reported was '"Could not install nspluginwrapper" subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139'
<skierpage> I run nightly Firefox and SeaMonkey betas and install Flashplayer myself, so I don't care about this failure.  So how do I tell it to push ahead anyway?
<skierpage> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --force --continue --no-worries ?!
<skierpage> Hmm, I dismissed the "Could not install the upgrades" alert and now it says "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process."
<skierpage> So maybe I should just reboot and see what I get :-)
<kyle__> lol ok so that didnt go so well
<kyle__> good thing i have my old linux install so i could fix my xorg.conf
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: if it chokes on flashplayer, I would temporalily remove it, update, then re-install it
<skierpage> SIR_Taco thanks!  OK, trying `sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer`
<Paytam> today I update my laptop os(Laptop model: HP Pavilon dv6-2190us and previous os version kubuntu 10.10),but since then I have encounter several problems. I don't know what happen and why. That's all appear since update
<Paytam> 1)the color of my wireless LED is red which indicate that it is off, but it is on.
<Paytam> 2)Several of times I forced to restart the system, because it hangs and the LED of caps lock start blinking.
<Paytam> 3)I think when the installation process finished, a dialog appears and shows "exit code 1" what does it means
<skierpage> Hmm, got "The following packages will be removed", listing 37 internal packages with {u} after them.
<skierpage> I've seen that damn confusing {u} stuff before, it was a bitch figuring out what it meant and I've forgotten.
<god3> I just installed Kubuntu!
<Taggnostr> is there a way to reinstall the plasma workspace and/or kde?
<skierpage> Can't google for '{u}' :-(
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: if you do: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' does it show any different
<Paytam> the Kpackage show me that a newer version is available and I clicked it and it start downloading and installing it
<SIR_Taco> Everyone please realise that it's hockey playoffs in Canada.... please excuse me :)
<skierpage> SIR_Taco, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed."  It complained about nspluginwrapper is not configured yet, problems with flashplugin-installer.
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: ok try : 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<skierpage> Blame Canada!  Blame Canada!  With all that hockey hullabaloo and that bitch Anne Murray too!  It's not even a real country anyway.
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Paytam> this is the result of executing "sudo  dpkg --configure -a"
<Paytam> Setting up nspluginwrapper (1.2.2-0ubuntu9) ...
<Paytam> plugin dirs: :/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Paytam> Auto-update plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Paytam> Looking for plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Paytam> Segmentation fault
<FloodBotK1> Paytam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skierpage> Whoa, "Setting up nspluginwrapper (1.2.2-0ubuntu9 ... Segmentation fault.".
<skierpage> Hey Paytam, that's the same error I'm getting.
<god3> In my Dolphin, the linux hard drive is label as 78 GiB Hard Drive, how do I rename it to Kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> who the heck an I helping? haha
<SIR_Taco> so you're both stuck there?
<SIR_Taco> what if you install it manually?
<skierpage> god3, perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423245 helps.
<Paytam> is there any one else who have the same problem as me?
<god3> skierpage: thanks.
<kyle__> well that was an easy fix that took forever ot figure out
<SIR_Taco> Paytam: seems that skierpage has the same problem
<skierpage> Paytam, not your LED and wireless problems after reboot, but I have the same nspluginwrapper failure.
<Paytam> I try to execute the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and it start to download firefox
<Taggnostr> I tried to remove/reinstall a few things but it still get stuck just before loading the kde icon in the screen with the 5 icons at the beginning
<SIR_Taco>  Paytam and it doesnt finish?
<Paytam> I don't want to use firefox,so I cancel the process,You mean I should let it execute completely?
<Taggnostr> anything else I can try?
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: that made absoluntely no sense to me
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, what exactly?
<Taggnostr> you know the screen that appears after the login, with 4 icons and a bigger kde icon? it just loads the first 4 icons and then gets stuck there
<skierpage> SIR_Taco, dunno how to install manually.  I think dpkg is running /var/lib/dpkg/info/nspluginwrapper.postinst which runs nspluginwrapper -a -v -u.  Is there a way to get dpkg to run in verbose mode?
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: ok...I get you... can you do CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<Taggnostr> yes
<skierpage> Paytam, then try removing the firefox package, but I'm not sure how.
<Taggnostr> it asks me to login from the terminal
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, and I can login fine from there
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: try pasting your last bit of dmesg to paste.ubuntu.com
<Paytam> I removed the firefox and again run the dist-updgrade command, this is the result
<Paytam> Setting up nspluginwrapper (1.2.2-0ubuntu9) ...
<Paytam> plugin dirs: :/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Paytam> Auto-update plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Paytam> Looking for plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Paytam> Segmentation fault
<FloodBotK1> Paytam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> Paytam: you were told to stop that before
<wols> Paytam: read what the bot tells you
<wols> what do you need nspluginwrapper for?
<SIR_Taco> Paytam: remove flashplugin, and try again
<skierpage> I retried `sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer` and this time it quietly removed flashplugin-installer and nspluginwrapper, so I think I'm good to reboot and see.
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: you should be good to go
<skierpage> I tried to strace to see what was causing Paytam and my "Segmentation fault", but couldn't see it.  And no core dump anywhere.  Hmmmm.
<Paytam> while I try to remove flashp plugin I encounter this problem
<Paytam> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: with a proprietary driver, you wont find much
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, the last bit of dmesg just mention something about the network, but everything seems ok (it just says "link is not ready" and then "link becomes ready")
<SIR_Taco> Paytam: have you tried ' sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<wols> the error is most probably in your X logs or the kde logs, not kernel logs
<Daskreech> Wow
<Daskreech> people are talking
<wols> Paytam: what is the first error you get when trying to remove the flashplugin?
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, I see no erro in the last 50 lines of dmesg
<skierpage> Got it: in dmesg, "nspluginwrapper[21494]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fc511ae7378 sp 00007fff8593cd68 error 4 in libnpgoogletalk64.so[7fc511ab8000+5d000]"
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: my head is working.... but it's a little soggy with beer at the moment (hockey playoffs)
<Paytam> I removed successfully flash plugin,and issue dpkg --configure,but this time this error shows:  dpkg: error processing nspluginwrapper (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<skierpage> My guess is nspluginwrapper is incompatible with this proprietary googletalk plug-in (which I never use anyway).
<SIR_Taco> skierpage: possible.... but should install anyway
<skierpage> Paytam, the command that worked for me was "sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer".  I get confused between dpkg, aptitude, etc.
<Paytam> what is nspluginviewrapper? I use empathy as my instant messaging
<wols> Paytam: there is an error BEFORE that
<wols> Paytam: it's crap software that allows a 32bit plugin (like flash) work in your 64bit firefox
<wols> and since adobe finally has a 64bit flash plugin, it's useless anyways
<SIR_Taco> more-or-less haha
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, in case you missed earlier: 1) during the upgrade kpackagekit crashed during the installation phase, the bug report window appeared but then the installation went on with the cleanup and reboot fine (not sure it finished the installation); 2) after the reboot it was working more or less fine, but I had no border on the windows, so, since I already had some conflict with compiz, I uninstalled it and at the next reboot it couldn't load kde
<Taggnostr> anymore (stuck at the kde icon)
<Paytam> I execute sudo dpkg --remove flashplugin-installer to remove this package, before that I use kpackage to remove that package but it returned error that can not remove it
<wols> Taggnostr: can X run with any other windowmanager?
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: ah, ok... was that an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, yes
<skierpage> I'd file a bug about the Segmentation fault but I'm not sure if it belongs in dist-upgrade or nspluginwrapper.
<wols> Paytam: do you think we are psychic and see all your errors magically from afar? paste the FULL output of your dpkg command in a pastebin
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: and it didn't finish correctly?
<wols> skierpage: it belongs to nspluginwrapper normally. dist-upgrade is no program
<Taggnostr> wols, I tried all the options in the login screen (i.e. default, kde plasma workspace, and failsafe). The first two get stuck at the kde icon, the failsafe one gets back to the login screen shortly after the login
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: can you boot into "recorvery console" with networking?
<wols> Taggnostr: I asked for another window manager... say fluxbox or such. started with "startx" preferably
<wols> Taggnostr: it sounds like X is borked. check your Xorg.0.log
<wols> Taggnostr: don't use kdm at all right now. close kdm and try to run X manually
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, except for the "crash" it complete everything, I'm not sure that it installed everything though, but I tried sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and upgrade/update/clean and everything looked fine
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, I think so
<Taggnostr> wols, I'm not sure I have other window managers, startx starts loading the 5 icons and gets stuck to the kde icon too
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: ok, if you can get into the recovery sonsole and get your networking going... I would try "sudo do-release-upgrade" and see if it will complete the  update (you can add "-d" do the end if it complains I guess)
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, actually where do I find that? I can do "console login" from the login screen, and I think there the network works
<wols> Taggnostr: that's why §deity gave you apt-get: so you can install other WMs if needed. besides: you have another wm already. xwm or such. X comes with it.
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: well either way, so long as you can get to a console of some sort.
<wols> Taggnostr: you start normally. then when the login screen comes up you press ctrl+all+f2, login there, kill the kdm process and then you can debug your X/kde problem
<skierpage> Heh, can't debug it any more since I successfully removed nspluginwrapper. thanks all.  off to reboot
<wols> skierpage: why would you want to reboot?
<Taggnostr> SIR_Taco, the do-release-upgrade says no new release found
<SIR_Taco> Taggnostr: ok, so at least we know the upgrade went 'ok'
<wols> Taggnostr: from the vt 2, you run startx. it should "crash" or whatever again just like before. if it does, go back to vt 2 and check the output there
<Taggnostr> wols, I killed kdm and did startx
<SIR_Taco> wow... I should just go to work lol
<skierpage> wols, because I just possibly successfully upgraded to Natty Narwhal, despite the failure in nspluginwrapper/flashplugin blah blah!
<wols> skierpage: good luck
<Taggnostr> wols, if I come back where I did startx the only thing I see is "the XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: warning: type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols. Ignoring extra symbols. Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<SIR_Taco> you want to be my Cheif wols? lol
<skierpage> The seg fault could be because /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins has libnpgoogletalk64.so -> /opt/google/talkplugin/libnpgoogletalk64.so , so nspluginwrapper tries to load the 64-bit google plugin and chokes.
<wols> SIR_Taco: Cheif?
<skierpage> thanks wols.  kthxbye
<Paytam> I'm not sure that it again flood or not, I use the paste.ubuntu.com and IRC log, please excuse me in advanced if it flood again
<wols> Taggnostr: there is LOTS more. X is very very chatty when it starts. again: use another window manager to test if it's a X problem or a kde problem
<Paytam> matthew@matthew-HP:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paytam> Reading package lists... Done
<Paytam> Building dependency tree
<Paytam> Reading state information... Done
<Paytam> Calculating upgrade... Done
<FloodBotK1> Paytam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paytam> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SIR_Taco> wols: I'm just joking around, I'm a Fire fighter
<Taggnostr> the only 'suspicious'  thing
<Taggnostr> wols, how can I start with another wm?
<wols> Paytam: for the last time: do not paste in here. paste at paste.ubuntu.com
<wols> Taggnostr: just install one
<Paytam> I just use that site I don know what happened
<wols> what happened is that you didn't use that site
<Taggnostr> wols, what about xwm? can I use that? or what else can I install?
<Paytam> I use that site and set the syntax to IRC log, and then enter the paste! button
<wols> Taggnostr: fluxbox for example
<Taggnostr> ok, and how can I start it?
<SIR_Taco> seriously?
<Taggnostr> if I type fluxbox it says couldn't connect to XServer
<wols> you start it with startx as before
<SIR_Taco> no, sorry Taggnostr, not directed at you
<wols> one way is to create a ~/.xinitrc with only the line "fluxbox" in it
<wols> Taggnostr: but "startx" only putting out one line as you said above cannot be right at all
<Taggnostr> it's also available in the login screen among the options, and it started fine
<SIR_Taco> .
<wols> Taggnostr: then you have a kde problem. dunno where kde puts its logs :(
<Taggnostr> can I remove kde and reinstall it?
<SIR_Taco> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/5681/where-does-kde-log-to-when-it-can-t-launch.html
<wols> sille me. yes, ~/.xsession-errors is the place
<Feldegast> when i use synaptic to update packages, it shows me the changelogs of changed packages, when i use kpackagekit, it freezes at the point of showing the change logs and the process has to be killed as it does not continue
<Daddy> its good
<Daddy> i mean it is a good sign buddy
<god3> it seems that we don't need to install build-essential just to what to get gcc etc, it's already there
<Daddy> so what you wanna do
<Taggnostr> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601610/ is the content of .xsession-errors
<SIR_Taco> is that rhetorical?
<Paytam> no one could help me? I'm still waiting
<SIR_Taco> what's the problem Paytam? I've been back and forth
<SIR_Taco> flash plugin?
<Paytam> @SIR_Taco: you suggest me remove the flash plugin and then upgrade,but i faced error, the content is in this place http://paste.ubuntu.com/601611/
<SIR_Taco> Paytam: possibly this problem?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/363799
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363799 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139 (dup-of: 357965)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "MASTER package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: wrapper update crashes when gcu-plugin is installed" [High,Triaged]
<SIR_Taco> thanks crazy bot thing
<wols> Paytam: have you tried to remove nspluginwrapper with dpkg?
<Paytam> my major problem is in this address http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744753   , right now I use failsafe mode to login and access my computer,I don't know why
<Paytam> yes I use dpkg remove
<SIR_Taco> you can be my Cheif for sure lol
<wols> Paytam: not in your paste
<wols> the bug is already known it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/774539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774539 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]
<wols> Paytam: have you removed the google-talkplugin package? NOT with apt-get, but with dpkg
<Paytam> wols: The previous suggesstions were remove flash plugin. I use dpkg to remove it. now I have google talk web allpication  for prism. Do you suggest me to remove that?
<Paytam> my problem is why several of time my laptop hangs, something happend like deadlock or starvation problems. I've never faced such problem in kubuntu 10.10
<ignerious> what is the path of Dextop Themes
<wols> Paytam: the package to remove is "google-talkplugin"
<SIR_Taco> dont listen to me
<Taggnostr> uhm, maybe it's working
<wols> Paytam: as a search of the ubuntu bugtracker would have shown you. it's a known bug. if you don't have the google-talkplugin installed, it's another plugin. so check what other plugins you have installed for your browser(s)
<Taggnostr> where "working" means that it didn't get stuck at the kde icon and now everything is white with a blue bar on the top and nothing works
<Taggnostr> I think I'll give up for now, thanks for the help SIR_Taco and wols
<ignerious> in which folder does the desktop themes are kept
<SIR_Taco> thanks Taggnostr, it's after 1am here, I should be sleeping anyway :)
<wols> ignerious: "dpkg -L <package name of the theme>
<ignerious> no I want the path of the folder
<wols> and I told you how to get it
<wols> dpkg keeps a database of every file installed, including themes
<Paytam> wols: do you think I should format my system and re-install the new version? I think some packages not download correctly and this is the source of my problem?
<wols> Paytam: no
<Paytam> so what's your suggestion?
<wols> I told you what to do above. twice. if you don't listen, I don't care
<Paytam> I use chrome as my web browser and empathy as my instant messenger, I clear prism, but nothing happened. No my chrome doesn't have any plugin righ now
<wols> I did not tell you to "clear prism" and all that other drivel. I talked to you about a, probably, installed plugin. I didn't say anything about chrome either
<wols> is it so hard to read what I wrote above?
<Paytam> wol: thank you any way.
<gartral> how do i remove the bouncy ball.. it wont stop long enough for me too hit the x
<kevin__> hello
<wols> hi
<skierpage> Back and running 11.04, rebooted into it fine!
<skierpage> Dolphin crashed on first close, NepomukServiceStub crashed and Crash Reporter can't figure out how to install its debug symbols.
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi.
<wols> good morning
<Graf_Westerholt> Good Morning :)
<skierpage> bug 429805 (maybe) and bug 774664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429805 in KDE Base "dolphin crashed with SIGSEGV in QAbstractScrollArea::viewport()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774664 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "Crash Reporting Assistant can't get debug symbols for nepomukservicestub crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774664
<skierpage> FWIW, my upgrade failed because nspluginwrapper crashed loading libnpgoogletalk64.so during flashplugin-installer configuration.  I removed nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-wrapper.  Yet I have working Flash Player 64-bit plugin, I think straight from Adobe.
<wols> as I said: nspluginwrapper is mostly crap now that there is java and flash for 64bit
<Keshl> There is? o_o
<Keshl> How would I grab that? Do I need to do anything special?
<Graf_Westerholt> Keshl, you can find Adobe Flash Player 64 here: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<Keshl> For Linux? o.O Woudln't that be in the package manager?
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe you can try flashplugin64-installer but I am not sure about this.
<tsimpson> the 64bit version is reportedly more buggy than the 32bit version
<tsimpson> (flash anyway)
<genii-around> Mine refuses to maximize
<clashingwave> Hello Umm I can't seem to get the network manager to auto connect on startup in kubuntu 11.04. Has anyone else had this problem if you have, do you have a fix for it. thank you
<Fleck> can anybody install fglrx on natty?
<Fleck> 11.04 that is
<atdprhs> Hello
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello, atdprhs.
<atdprhs> Hey
<atdprhs> Grat_westerholt
<atdprhs> I have a question
<atdprhs> about Ubuntu server
<Graf_Westerholt> You should ask somebody else. :)
<genii-around> atdprhs: There is also #ubuntu-server specifically
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> thanks :-)
<atdprhs> join #ubuntu-server
<chris_rc1> hello
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello, chris_rc1.
<chris_rc1> does sb know, which module handles pc-card/pcmcia (for old cards)?
<wols> sb is?
<chris_rc1> sorry, 'somebody'
<chris_rc1> there is a specific module for that, but i cannot remember its name
<atdprhs> nobody answers there genii-around
<Graf_Westerholt> Most people are sleeping now. :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> is there a command or way to remove old packages that aren't needed anymore (such as files that were dependencies for programs no-longer installed)? and what is the way to purge all uninstalled programs' data/settings files?
<Graf_Westerholt> apt-get autoremove
<genii-around> -- purge I believe also works with autoremove
<Graf_Westerholt> "man apt-get" helps sometimes. ;)
<Spaz_Dynamic> Graf_Westerholt: didn't think about that. xD
<Spaz_Dynamic> its also 4 AM again... why does this keep happening to me?
<atdprhs> Hello, is there anyone here can help me in something related to Ubuntu Server? and it might not even be, it could be in general...?
<Graf_Westerholt> Just ask.
<atdprhs> My eth0 has dropped suddenly and after I walked around
<atdprhs> it
<atdprhs> I found that it became unmanaged which I don't know why  that that happened
<atdprhs> and I'm stuck on making the device be managed again so my ubuntu-server can connect back to internet
<atdprhs> there is an article that I found on google but it's not helpy or maybe it is but I can't deal with it, can you help me with it Graf_Westerholt?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, atdprhs, I have no idea.
<wols> what's in your interfaces?
<atdprhs> what do you mean?
<wols> your interfaces file. you run a server after all...
<atdprhs> I'm new at this...
<atdprhs> so..
<atdprhs> :D
<atdprhs> :(
<atdprhs> :S
<FloodBotK1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols>  /etc/network/interfaces
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> can I pm you wols?
<wols> why?
<atdprhs> nevermind...
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> I got auto lo              ifaceauto eth0  lo inet loopback                        iface eth0 inet static                       then my ips
<atdprhs> iface lo inet loopback sorry
<wols> use a pastebin, putting everything on a single line destroys the information
<atdprhs> I can't paste.ubuntu because my server is not connected :(
<wols> "auto lo              ifaceauto eth0  " looks very very wrong however
<atdprhs> the other line that i wrote is wrong
<atdprhs> let me rewrite
<wols> is there a single line "auto eth0" with nothing else on this line?
<atdprhs> auto lo
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> there is
<atdprhs> and there is auto lo at first line that is not commented
<atdprhs> then iface lo inet loopback
<atdprhs> then auto eth0
<wols> and what happens if you "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ? (hopefully ubuntu still has this)
<atdprhs> I tried it
<atdprhs> but wait, let me try again
<atdprhs> at the first time
<atdprhs> WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager
<atdprhs> set ifupdown:managed=false
<atdprhs> I did change that to true while ago according to that article
<wols> do you have X running on this "server"?
<atdprhs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028541
<atdprhs> X --> GUI?
<wols> yes a gui
<atdprhs> I'm using it yes
<wols> what for?
<atdprhs> umm
<atdprhs> To make things easier for it
<atdprhs> me*
<wols> have a nice day and good luck
<atdprhs> Well, I was microsoft  software engineer, and I decided to move into ubuntu
<atdprhs> because I started like it
<atdprhs> and i'm developing php site wols
<wols> just a hint: you're doing it wrong
<atdprhs> I don't mean to me rude honestly, I on't understand you
<atdprhs> how?
<atdprhs> and why?
<wols> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<atdprhs> ouch
<atdprhs> reconfiguring the server is too hard...
<atdprhs> is there anyway that I can make this server run now
<atdprhs> and later on another machine, i can do that?
<wols> don't use network-manager (imho) and use the normal interfaces settings, since you use a static IP anyways it seems
<atdprhs> yes I'm using static IP
<wols> and if you still have problems: paste the interfaces file
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> how can I stop NetworkManager? and remove it?
<wols> man apt-get
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> wait
<atdprhs> unable to locate NetworkManager?
<atdprhs> aahh
<atdprhs> I got it
<atdprhs> thanks
<atdprhs> its removing it
<atdprhs> done
<atdprhs> network has been disabled
<atdprhs> what do I do wols?
<wols> you restart it as I told you above
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> Done
<atdprhs> let me check
<atdprhs> no internet
<atdprhs> no connection still
<wols> and what did the command to restart it put out?
<atdprhs> ?
<atdprhs> I don't understand?
<keithzg> What the hell? Even from the Alternate CD, the Kubuntu installer doesn't see any of the hard drives on this computer . . . but, for example, GParted when installed on the Live CD sees them fine.
<wols> keithzg: what hdd controller?
<wols> atdprhs: please paste the FULL output of the commanda cat /etc/network/interfaces  and   /sbin/ifconfig
<atdprhs> i don't know
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> wait
<keithzg> wols: sadly I don't know, it's an old P4 I recently took ahold of, possible they're in some sort of RAID array I'm not aware of.
<wols> keithzg: lspci will tell you
<keithzg> wols: not sure, it outputs both an IDE controller and a RAID controller
<wols> keithzg: which one(s)? and what does dmesg say?
<atdprhs> wols
<atdprhs> I don't have internet connection on the ubuntu server to paste it on ubuntu site as you told me
<atdprhs> I'll have to type each line here
<atdprhs> ok?
<wols> no. paste.ubuntu.com
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> I pasted the first one
<atdprhs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601656/
<atdprhs> (I technically typed it all excluding the commented lines)
<wols> looks fine so far. your router is 192.168.1.1? and you cannot ping it from the server?
<atdprhs> let me check
<atdprhs> unreachable
<keithzg> wols: RAID is an MBFastTrak133 Lite, and IDE is an Intel 82801DB; dmesg doesn't seem to have anything relevant, but admittedly I'm having a hard time since I don't quite remember how to get the output of a program like dmesg so that I can navigate up and down through it (on the alternate CD right now)
<wols> your current IP is 192.168.1.2 as seen via /sbin/ifconfig -a?  and your ethernet is eth0 (also ifconfig)
<atdprhs> let me check sbin and paste it there
<wols> keithzg: dmesg|less  and you don't have any raid controllers
<atdprhs> /sbin/ifconfig?
<atdprhs> I can't understand anything from it
<keithzg> wols: ah, right...and are you sure? When I start up the computer, after the initial POST and all it definitely waits a bit and talks about a RAID array
<wols> atdprhs: it tells you what IPs are currently set for what interfaces
<atdprhs> its like ^?ELF^A^A^A^@ and stuff like that
<papa_> salut a tous
<wols> keithzg: sure. but it's a fakeraid. it's make believe BS
<atdprhs> I typed that command vi /sbin/ifconfig
<wols> atdprhs: no. /sbin/ifconfig -a  is something a program
<kavurt> in my acer laptops, turn off button takes 30 seconds to work. i press the button, after 30 seconds i start seeing effects of it. ??
<wols> atdprhs: that was wrong. no vi
<atdprhs> ahh
<atdprhs> I have eth0 and eth1 and lo
<atdprhs> eth0 is yes the same ip
<keithzg> wols: ah, I see, but could that indeed be the problem? I mean, fake raid + missing drives = coincidence? I think not!
<atdprhs> 192.168.1.2
<wols> atdprhs: what ethernet cards are in that server?
<wols> keithzg: possibly. as I said, see dmesg what the kernel sees and what not
<atdprhs> I enabled eth1 which is built-in interface when I got eth0 not there
<wols> atdprhs: dmesg |grep eth |less
<atdprhs> I enabled eth1 from bios
<atdprhs> it says that it renamed network interfaces eth0 to eth0-eth1
<wols> keithzg: http://www.coofercat.com/node/486
<wols> atdprhs: add another stanza for eth1 in your interfaces file and use IP 192.168.1.3 (if free) for it
<wols> then either one will work. don't forget the auto eth1 line of course
<atdprhs> (I need my server to take 192.168.1.2 because I configured my router to forward my static ip to that IP 192.168.1.2)
<wols> I dunno what you changed but it could be that udev played around with eth numbering
<wols> atdprhs: for debugging the problem you don't. right now any IP will do. if you got a connection to the router, _then_ you can set the proper one
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> so I go to /etc/init.d/networking and then edit it, right?
<atdprhs> or
<atdprhs> sorry
<wols> yes. and you restart the networking again afterwards
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> but which config file do I edit to give eth1 the iP?
<atdprhs> I forgot the file
<wols>  /etc/network/interfaces
<atdprhs> thanks
<atdprhs> wait
<atdprhs> so I add auto eth1 below the eth0 part and do the same but give eth1 ip 192.168.1.20?
<wols> basically yes
<wols> or you can simply change "eth0" to "eth1" everywhere and restart networking
<wols> then ping the router IP
<atdprhs> Done
<wols> heck, you could even unplug the cable and plug it into the other network card...
<atdprhs> thats ok
<keithzg> wols: actually, after disabling the raid controller in BIOS, the installer now prompts me to choose the driver for the raid card (huh?)
<atdprhs> I didn't actually plug the other cable
<atdprhs> to eth1 :D
<atdprhs> in the first place :D
<atdprhs> wait
<atdprhs> let me plug it
<FloodBotK1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> sorry flood
<atdprhs> not working wols
<atdprhs> unreachable
<wols> again: what is the output of ifconfig -a ?
<atdprhs> it doesn't say the ip of eth1 that it is 192.168.1.20
<wols> then you didn't restart the network
<atdprhs> ahh
<atdprhs> sorry
<atdprhs> now it says the ip
<atdprhs> pinging again but it pings from 192.168.1.2
<atdprhs> how to ping from 192.168.1.20?
<atdprhs> pinging from 192.168.1.2 is unreachable
 * keithzg thinks this has probably been enough "trying to install Kubuntu to an ancient, idiosyncratic computer" for one night . . . but'll be back, because for some reason it's rather fun :)
<wols> I suggest you keep only one ethernet card in your PC. remove or disable the other one
<wols> then configure that with the static IP. you can check the ip via ifconfig.
<atdprhs> i can disable eth1
<atdprhs> from bios again
<atdprhs> ok?
<simi_> is the Get new stuff for plasma theme broken in 11.04?
<atdprhs> I disabled the eth1
<atdprhs> I edited the interfaces
<atdprhs> I restarted it but it says that ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<atdprhs> wols?
<atdprhs> now, it doesn't say that after unplugging it
<atdprhs> so now its totally disable
<atdprhs> disabled
<wols> of course. if there is no eth1 anymore, it cannot set the IP for it...
<wols> so you can remove it from the interfaces file
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> I removed it
<atdprhs> from the interfaces
<atdprhs> and I restarted the network
<atdprhs> pinging is still unreachable
<Graf_Westerholt> Connect the plug. ;)
<wols>  dmesg |grep eth
<atdprhs> no, eth0 is still connecte
<atdprhs> connected
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> done
<atdprhs> there is a part of it says that renamed network interface eth0 to eth0-eth1
<atdprhs> by the way
<atdprhs> eth1 was given 192.168.1.20 which has been disabled, when I pinged, it started pinging from that ip
<atdprhs> eth0 and the only eth0 has .2 at the end
<wols>  dmesg |grep eth
<atdprhs> I did that wols
<wols> do you think I am psychic?
<atdprhs> no?
<atdprhs> wait
<wols> you obviously does, since you apparently think I can see the output of that command magically
<atdprhs> lolz
<atdprhs> sorry
<atdprhs> would you give me 15 min. to retype what I read into paste?
<atdprhs> because its too long?
<baal_> re
<atdprhs> wols
<Magnusson> does anyone know how i can edit kickoff to go up one level when i hit backspace and/or move down to the bottom of the list with pagedown?
<enrold> hi all
<atdprhs> Can't you just ask me questions regarding it and tell you if yes or no?
<wols> atdprhs: ifconfig -a  what interfaces are listed?
<atdprhs> eth 0 and eth1
<atdprhs> and lo
<wols> why is there a eth0 when you "disabled it in BIOS"?
<atdprhs> I don't know, I thought I disabled it, let me check back again
<atdprhs> maybe there is something missing
<wols> is there any reason why you need two network cards in there?
<atdprhs> now, the eth1 is not there
<atdprhs> network is unreachable
<delac> can someon give me a comprehensive guide for editing kateui.rc or any of the kde xmlgui files?
<atdprhs> wols?
<atdprhs> I figured something and I fixed it
<atdprhs> but still destination is unreachable
<wols> hallelujah
<atdprhs> lolz
<wols> then you didn't fix anything, did you?
<atdprhs> umm a small mistake in interfaces...
<atdprhs> but didn't really fix much
<wols> supposedly this network worked some time ago, right? what did you change to make it not working?
<atdprhs> I don't know
<atdprhs> I didn't do anything
<atdprhs> it just got disconnected suddenly because when I tried to connect back today, i couldn't but it was working properly
<wols> does your router have dhcp?
<atdprhs> the last thing I did as I remember was trying to play around with the Remote viewer on ubuntu 10.10 desktop on my laptop (this laptop that I"m using now) to connect to my server and see this tool
<atdprhs> but I remember afterwards, I was using test my website connected to mysql on ubuntu server
<atdprhs> then I closed everything left normally like everytime
<atdprhs> so any idea wols?
 * wols points to question above?
<atdprhs> sorry
<atdprhs> wols
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> it  has
<wols> then run sudo dhclient eth0
<atdprhs> actually pinging from my laptop to the server is not working also
<wols> duh!
<atdprhs> its doing a dhcpdiscover on eth to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<atdprhs> and still loading
<atdprhs> no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<atdprhs> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe you can try a live cd and see if it works.
<wols> that means it has no connection to your router. most probably not a ubuntu problem
<wols> as Graf_Westerholt said, plug in the cable, check for broken cable, etc
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<wols> could be a router config problem as well
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> let me un-plug then plug
<atdprhs> and also check another cable
<wols> when you unplug, you can check dmesg. sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log       many drivers tell you if there is an ethernet signal, and tell you if the cable is plugged in or not
<atdprhs> I'll restart the router
<wols> what good will that do?
<atdprhs> ok
<atdprhs> et me check dmesg
<wols> more important is to check if the router has a log, where you can see if new clients are connected for example
<paolinux> hi
<atdprhs> hmm
<atdprhs> i think I'll need to reconfigure the router
<atdprhs> because I forgot its password
<atdprhs> so I can check that
<atdprhs> please give me 10 min.?
<atdprhs> I'll be right back
<atdprhs> man
<atdprhs> it worked!!!!
<atdprhs> I restarted the router
<atdprhs> and it worked!!!!
<atdprhs> It was it
<FloodBotK1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atdprhs> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wols!
<Graf_Westerholt> Two hours of work for nothing. *gg*
<atdprhs> looolz
<atdprhs> well, I'm very appreciated for wols being patient with me, the problem is that i'm new at ubuntu, I'm used on windows
<atdprhs> Th eproblem is when I plug the other eth1, it worked and it shown me that its plugged, the problem was back at the eth0 which saying that its unmanaged
<atdprhs> never thought it could be the router!
<atdprhs> To be honest, I loved ubuntus, specially that latest upgrade 11.04
<atdprhs> that's why I'll try my best to be good in them
<atdprhs> wols, are you here?
<wols> barely
<atdprhs> lolz
<atdprhs> are you ok?
<Graf_Westerholt> *g* atdprhs
<atdprhs> Well, I'm happy people, and I"m sorry wols...
<Graf_Westerholt> Rule 1: First check plugs and router. ;)
<atdprhs> hahahaha
<atdprhs> I will never miss that again!!! never ever hahaha
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes.
<atdprhs> Really appreciated everyone!
<atdprhs> Thanks :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> Rule 2: Try a live CD.
<atdprhs> that's a good idea
<atdprhs> Rule 3?
<atdprhs> Graf?
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know rule 3 ;)
<atdprhs> lolz
<atdprhs> Just a question, since you guys are really awesome!
<atdprhs> its stupid but I need to ask it because I've been living with that since long time ago
<atdprhs> why none of Gmail, yahoo and hotmail connect in the ubuntu desktop messenger
<Graf_Westerholt> I have Kopete and works fine.
<atdprhs> well, google works, but yahoo and msn have the problems
<atdprhs> wait, let me check the name of the messenger
<atdprhs> I don't know
<atdprhs> its embathy
<atdprhs> got it from help
<atdprhs> Does Kopete tell you the configure it has for those account types?
<atdprhs> configuration*
<Graf_Westerholt> What do you mean?
<atdprhs> port?
<atdprhs> for example
<atdprhs> because I don't know, it might be the  ports
<Graf_Westerholt> Kopete knows the port for Yahoo.
<Graf_Westerholt> scs.msg.yahoo.com:5050
<Graf_Westerholt> Just typed in name and pw and connected.
<Graf_Westerholt> Do you get error messages?
<atdprhs> thanks
<atdprhs> and the msn?
<atdprhs> I fixed the yahoo part
<atdprhs> msn?
<atdprhs> it was saying authentication erro
<atdprhs> error
<Graf_Westerholt> messenger.hotmail.com:1863
<Graf_Westerholt> PW, name wrong?
<atdprhs> Thank you!
<atdprhs> yup
<atdprhs> it was the name
<atdprhs> the msn, i did't do anything except applying it again with the same options
<atdprhs> I remember I tried a lot with those accounts for so many days till I lost hope
<Graf_Westerholt> You are not very used to work with computers?
<atdprhs> not with Ubuntu
<atdprhs> I've been using computers since i was 8
<Graf_Westerholt> How old are you now?
<atdprhs> I'm 21 and I work as a software engineer by C++/C#/PHP/ASP.NET and so many others, but all on windows
<Graf_Westerholt> ok…
<atdprhs> trust me, I really tried with the messenger so many times
<atdprhs> I think they fixed it in 11.04 because I just upgraded before I talk to you guys
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> I used Ubuntu 10.10 with the messenger with Yahoo.
<atdprhs> the yahoo could be my mistake because I didn't know that I have to remove @yahoo.com
<Graf_Westerholt> I just tried that ;)
<atdprhs> and it worked for you?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes.
<atdprhs> alright, is there a way I can specially share my screen for you to check it out?
<atdprhs> wait, let me retry it
<atdprhs> authentication failed
<atdprhs> authentication failed again Graf
<Graf_Westerholt> try to ping the server.
<atdprhs> I removed @yahoo.com and it worked
<atdprhs> okayz
<Graf_Westerholt> fail or work?
<atdprhs> it worked after I removed @yahoo.com
<atdprhs> but if I put @yahoo.com, it fails
<Graf_Westerholt> And now you are connected with yahoo?
<atdprhs> yes
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<atdprhs> I was commenting on your sentence about it works with you if you type @yahoo.com
<atdprhs> it doesn't work that way on my side
<Graf_Westerholt> I never wrote it works with the @-part.
<atdprhs> I got you wrong then
<atdprhs> my bad
<atdprhs> at hotmail, in the mail ubuntu one app, do you use pop3 or pop?
<atdprhs> I mean pop3.live.com?
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not use hotmail.
<atdprhs> okayz
<Graf_Westerholt> pop3.live.com auf port 995, SSL. Postausgangsserver (SMTP): smtp.live.com auf Port 25, SSL
<atdprhs> thank you!
<atdprhs> I made it work
<atdprhs> I had to type pop3.live.com:995
<atdprhs> and smtp.live.com:25
<Graf_Westerholt> Was just a quick search at the www.
<atdprhs> its my mistake for not searching good enough...
<atdprhs> What ubuntu are you using Graf_Westerholt?
<Graf_Westerholt> Kubuntu 11.04
<atdprhs> is kubuntu same as ubuntu?
<bazhang> kde4 versus gnome atdprhs
<atdprhs> hmm
<bazhang> atdprhs, the underlying parts are the same though
<Peace-> atdprhs:  you wanna see what kde can do ?
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> plz
<Peace-> atdprhs: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<PasNox> hell since the natty upgrade my keyboard is still in qwerty instead of azertym changing the keyboard in system settings > input devices does not help
<PasNox> any hint of a system file i can change to force that ?
<Peace-> atdprhs: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/kpack.gif
<PasNox> and the apple alu iso keyboard mapping is not correct
<atdprhs> its nice that you can edit the layout by code...
<atdprhs> amazing
<Peace-> atdprhs: that was me :)
<atdprhs> Nice panel editing, it looked really awesome after you're executed your code
<atdprhs> Peace: Is it there in Kubuntu if I downloaded the 11.04?
<atdprhs> Peace: you all work together in the OS and release it?
<Peace-> atdprhs: you have only to copy and paste my code on destkop console
<Peace-> atdprhs: that's all
<skafti> hey can someone advise me how to shar between my kubuntu stationery and ubuntu laptop
<Peace-> atdprhs: but before you have to remove your standard panel
<Peace-> skafti: rigth button on a folder
<Peace-> skafti: share
<Peace-> xD
<skafti> yep done that
<Peace-> skafti: have you installed samba?
<skafti> yes
<Peace-> so?
<Peace-> doesn't work ?
<skafti> the folder is shared on the kubuntu machine but it does not appear on the laptop (ubuntu)
<Peace-> skafti: ok you did the job on ubuntu machine too ?
<Peace-> atdprhs: well you can read this
<Peace-> atdprhs: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<skafti> yes
<skafti> samba is installed on the laptop
<Peace-> atdprhs: you don't need even to modify stuff just run the script
<Peace-> skafti: configureted wel ?
<Peace-> skafti: same workgroup?
<atdprhs> Peace: nice article!
<atdprhs> Peace: I see
<atdprhs> Peace: is that javascript?
<skafti> when i try to start samba in kubuntu i get  KDElnit could not launch gksu could not find gksu executable
<atdprhs> Peace: or actionscript?
<Peace-> atdprhs: plasma use javascript
<bigbrovar> I guess this is the upteen time I would be asking this here. hope I lucky enough to get a confirmation or solution at best :) .. has anyone be able to get google akonadi resource to work, as in sync with google calendar and contact rather than give invalid password error when in fact I typed in the right password ?
<Peace-> atdprhs: there are default javascript on your computer , netbook layout, multimedia layouyt
<Peace-> atdprhs: standar layout.js
<Peace-> standard
<bigbrovar> skafti: it should be kdesudo not gksu
<Peace-> atdprhs: i did gnome style
<atdprhs> gnome style the one that I'm using now?
<atdprhs> Peace: you are talking about the Ubuntu 11.04?
<Peace-> atdprhs: nope
<skafti> what is my next step then ?
<Peace-> atdprhs: i mean a javascript i have created to make kde looks like gnome
<Peace-> for panels i mean
<atdprhs> ahhh
<Peace-> you can do more
<mah454_> How i can use ssh connection in dolphin ?
<Peace-> atdprhs: for example this is kde with some stuff xD https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_5TpWn9MxsFs/TY-PU-GVb7I/AAAAAAAAAMk/Fsr0-gwrdes/s720/GNOMIFIED.png
<Graf_Westerholt> I prefer an Apple Layout. ;)
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: you can do that too
<Graf_Westerholt> Also with code?
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: also with code
<Peace-> you need of x bar widget
<Peace-> a panel on the top
<atdprhs> Apple layout is not that far from both Ubuntu and Kubuntu I guess
<Graf_Westerholt> Your screenshot looks a bit lika mac.
<Peace-> mm then cairo doc
<Peace-> with kde you can do everything
<Peace-> even seven
<atdprhs> cairo?
<Peace-> well if you want mac style you need cairo doc
<Peace-> dock
<Graf_Westerholt> It would be great to chance the layout with a single mouse click. :)
<atdprhs> Actually I don't think 7 will look nice on Linux
<Peace-> atdprhs: or well there was a package
<Peace-> run that script you get a user with seven layout
<Peace-> xD
<atdprhs> Peace: I seen many packages that copies windows themes on linux but none of them was nic
<atdprhs> nice
<Peace-> ok lets see on video
<atdprhs> The way Ubuntu and Kubuntu looks give linux a new taste, like a new personal way to show the operating system linux which make it look better
<atdprhs> 11.04 in ubuntu surprised me with it's stuff and I'm enjoying it for its' new personal way, like unique and easy, you know what I mean Peace?
<bigbrovar> mah454: u can do that from the Network section of dolphin's left sidebar, click on the "add network folder" and choose ssh.
<Peace-> atdprhs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFHf2bAv2hY
<Peace-> well vistar7 i guess must be fixed right now
 * bigbrovar I wonder if #kubuntu is really a support channel or a place for idle chat.  smh
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: i wil try to create mac style in these days
<Peace-> we will see
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not have to, Peace-
<Graf_Westerholt> It was just a question.
<atdprhs> Peace: I think Ubuntu and Kubuntu are best in their own styles, copying aren't as nice as when it comes to their own styles, right?
<Graf_Westerholt> Right.
<Graf_Westerholt> But it would be no problem to have a Mac- or seven-style for people who like it.
<Graf_Westerholt> I think there are Mac-styles on the web.
<Peace-> atdprhs: well it's noot correct
<Peace-> if you are a new user you can benefit with a similar interface
<Peace-> with the older system you used
<atdprhs> Peace: that's a good point, me personally, I'm new at Ubuntu and I'm fighting to understand it in it
<atdprhs> 's own style
<Peace-> well that's the point
<atdprhs> Peace: I use Ubuntu for it being fully completely Ubunty
<Peace-> you should not fight
<atdprhs> Peace: Well, I'm struggling in it, because I loved it
<atdprhs> Peace: I'm not familiar with Unix systems at all
<atdprhs> Graf_Westerholt: Peace left?
<Graf_Westerholt> [13:34:25] <-- Peace- has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).
<atdprhs> Just confirming...
<atdprhs> I didn't sleep since yesterday
<Graf_Westerholt> Time to sleep. ;)
<atdprhs> Nope
<atdprhs> I have somethings to finish before I do...
<atdprhs> if I closed the XChat, will I lose the three channels opened at the left side of the XChat?
<Graf_Westerholt> You can do it better after you slept.
<Graf_Westerholt> I think you will lose them.
<atdprhs> you are right, but since I didn't sleep since yesterday and I slept now, I will wake up late which is not preferable since I will want to wake up in the morning
<delac> how to change firefox to use kde's default icons. It is ok otherwise, but seems to find elementary arrows from somewhere...
<bigbrovar> delac: the problem I have always had with firefox is that its too gnome centric. but there are projects which tries to fix these. There is a firefox theme for example which bring the UI elements and style of oxygen to firefox. I think u can find it in kde-look.org
<atdprhs> I'm gonna go do anything that would prevent me from sleeping
<atdprhs> thanks everyone
<Graf_Westerholt> ok atdprhs
<minsik> hi
<minsik> i need help with my broadcom driver
<minsik> wifi driver.
<shadeslayer> !broadcom | minsik
<ubottu> minsik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<minsik> anybody help me w/kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !sunday | minsik
<minsik> umm
<shadeslayer> ...
 * shadeslayer wonders what the factoid was
<shadeslayer> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<shadeslayer> minsik: ^^
<Peace-> xD
<minsik> yes..?
<Peace-> minsik: ok i am here for wifi
<bigbrovar> minsik: what problem are u having
<minsik> i'm using kubuntu 11.04 via wubi,
<minsik> and
<Peace-> o wubi
<Peace-> omg
<minsik> when I try to activate turn on Wi-Fi,
<bigbrovar> minsik: let me guess the system freezes?
<minsik> nope
<minsik> i cannot check the box for turning the wi-fi on...
<Peace-> minsik: are you scared to isntall kubuntu aside windows?
<Peace-> minsik: mm
<Peace-> minsik: wait
<minsik> umm.
<bigbrovar> Peace-: PLEASE if u have nothing to offer in form of help to please be quiet!
<minsik> this is my netbook,
<minsik> so it doesn't have a cd-drive...
<bigbrovar> minsik: I had issues with broadcom too
<Peace-> minsik: cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Peace-> minsik: give me the output
<bigbrovar> and its not just me, lots of others too. I was able to track my issues and most issues by other to  the buggy  opensource broadcom driver which comes with natty
<minsik> Peace: NetworkingEnabled=true WirelessEnabled=true WWANEnabled=true
<Peace-> minsik: ok
<Peace-> minsik: lsmod | grep bc
<bigbrovar> minsik: did get to use the additional driver tool to install your wireless driver or it worked out of the box after u install kubuntu 11.04?
<Peace-> minsik: please see this to post fast your commands http://blip.tv/file/4876138?filename=Nowardev-PostareUnoScreenshotVelocementeConKde4625.m4v
<minsik> bigbrovar: yup.. the STA driver...
<minsik> peace: pressed it, and nothing has came out...
<Peace-> ok
<Armi^> hi all. Where can I find the config file thats contains all the keyboard shortcut key combos in kde?
<Peace-> Armi^: why?
<Peace-> Armi^: anyway i guess ~/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> something like that
<minsik> bigbrovar: the STA changed nothing...
<Armi^> Peace-: I have a lot of weird key cominations all of a sudden. Alt for instance suspends my pc :P
<Peace-> maco: lsmod | grep -i b43
<Peace-> Armi^: i guess it's here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/01/plasma-desktopoK1648.jpg
<Armi^> Peace-: k thnx m8
<minsik> peace: i think that my chip is not the chip that is included in STA...
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> chip?
<minsik> yup... the STA doesn't do any thing
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Network
<minsik> peace: more seems like bcm4329...
<minsik> peace: and it is not included in both sta and b43...
<Peace-> minsik: post the output
<Peace-> minsik: please
<minsik> peace: sorry, but output of what?.....
<Peace-> minsik: lspci | grep -i Network
<minsik> peace: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Peace-> you have 4313
<Peace-> minsik: try this https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/m-a-a-i-broadcom-sta-871533/
<minsik> peace: ok.. thnx. i will try this...
<kurtul> i need help. http://pastebin.ca/2052500 this computer's wireless doesn't work
<Armi^> Peace-: I renamed the old shortcut file and restarted. Tried the alt-F2 combo and although the run window came up my pc also went suspended. So that didn't work. Is it posssible that there is another config file somewhere? I beleave btw that it all started when I used the kde 4.6 ppa in 10.10
<Peace-> Armi^: mmm you did something of weird to the system
<Peace-> Armi^: try to reinstall kde
<Peace-> i guess some configuration files i mean the system on e
<Peace-> are wrong
<Peace-> this should not happen
<Peace-> Armi^: btw try kubuntu 11.04
<Peace-> kurtul: 2:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PH rev 01)
<Peace-> kurtul: you have that
<daniel> So I turned tapping off for my laptop, but its still tapping, and its driving me insane cause if I gently touch the touchpad while typing it messes things up.
<Armi^> Peace-:  I'll reinstall kubuntu then. Have been upgrading it sinds 5.something ;-P Maybe a fresh start is a good thing now and then.
<Armi^> Peace-: thnx again
<Armi^> Peace-: btw I am running 11.04. Always bleeding edge :-)
<Peace-> :)
<kurtul> Peace-: yes, i do
<Peace-> kurtul: run this on konsole jockey-kde
<kurtul> Peace-: can i run it with live usb?
<Peace-> kurtul: well yes
<Peace-> kurtul: your wifi doesn't work because you need firmware i guess
<minsik> peace: doesn't work..... guess 11.04 doesn't like 'STA' driver....
<kurtul> Peace-: jockey-kde will fix it or we'll need something else to do? the computer is not with me right now, that's why i'm asking.
<Peace-> kurtul: you have to try
<Peace-> broadcom need firmware + driver opne
<kurtul> Peace-:  thanks.
<Peace-> or ndiswrapper + driver windows
<Peace-> *open
<kurtul> Peace-: thanks a lot. jockey-kde fixed my problem
<Peace-> kurtul: :)
<Peace-> kurtul: install kubuntu in a partition...
<Peace-> doesn't use wubi then...
<Peace-> it's a waste of time
<Graf_Westerholt> Why did somebody developed wubi?
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: well for windos user that are soo much scared about linux
<Graf_Westerholt> Should use a vm.
<kurtul> Peace-: why do you think that i used wubi
<Peace-> kurtul: :D because maybe i was wrong , someone has asked me for help before
<Peace-> and .. he said he was unsing wubi
<Graf_Westerholt> Who is scared about Linux should not use it.
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: that is not trie
<Peace-> true
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Peace-> becasue for example if you lost all your data
<kurtul> Peace-: :) no, it wasn't me. actually i only use linux.
<Peace-> doing something of wrong on partiotion
<Graf_Westerholt> Therefore you have a backup.
<Peace-> :) you know how to do that
<Peace-> a noob no
<Peace-> :)
 * Peace- i has to log out  to see the mac style
<Peace-> xD
<Graf_Westerholt> Peace-, take a sceenshot.
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Your Mac style.
<Graf_Westerholt> To show. :)
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: working on it http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/01/plasma-desktopLJ3696.jpg
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Peace-> i don't remember what i did before xD
<Graf_Westerholt> I like Mac. :) Want to have one :)
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: i did something like that one time http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7970/shotv.png
<Peace-> but i dont remeber well xD
<Graf_Westerholt> That is great with the transparency window.
<kurtul> in my two different acer laptops, when i press on the hard turn off button (according to my setting it should shutdown the computer), it takes upto 30 seconds for kubuntu to start shutdown process. is it a bug?
<kurtul> but on my viao, it starts right away.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> hey James147
<James147> hey BluesKaj
<clashingwave> Hello Umm I seem to be having a problem where my wlan doesn't auto connect to my network at boot up any more, can anyone give my a hand with this or a workaround for now?
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, does the network show up in NM ?
<clashingwave> yes it does
<clashingwave> I have it set to auto connet like I always did, but it doesn't seem to be working in kubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> and you're using the same settings etc , clashingwave..which wifi chip?
<clashingwave> I think its an intel chip
<xieyi> I found no thermal_zone in /proc/acpi in 11.04. How can I read cpu temperature now?
<clashingwave> is there a command I can use that will tell me what wifi chip  I'm using?
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, have you checked the settings in knetworkmanager ? I have to ask
<clashingwave> Yes, I have, its set to connect automatically
<yofel> xieyi: byobu uses /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon*/temp*_input here
<xieyi> thanks I'll try it
<BluesKaj> no I mean open knetworkmanager and make sure all the settings like your pw etc are enabled
<BluesKaj> pw=password
<clashingwave> Yes there all enabled, I can connet just fine, it just wont autoconnet at startup anymore
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, open a terminal and do: iwconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> or whatever your wlan dwesignation is
<James147> BluesKaj: that wont do anything if he can already connect
<James147> BluesKaj: problem is the autoconnet at login if i understand correctly
<BluesKaj> James147, it might
<James147> BluesKaj: no, autoconnect is handeled by the network manager... if he can conenct then the interface is already up ^^
<James147> the problem lies with loging in not trigering a connect
<clashingwave> Should I paste in the output of that command?
<James147> clashingwave: there was output?
<clashingwave> yes
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, yes , I'm interested
<clashingwave> http://paste.kde.org/45217/ Heres the output
<minsik> i need help with wi-fi on kubuntu.
<minsik> i cannot connect to wi-fi.
<James147> clashingwave: ^^ yeah, that just says the low level tools are working
<minsik> anyone help me....
<James147> !details | minsik
<ubottu> minsik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wols> minsik: for starters, tell what wlan chip you have
<minsik> i installed the windows driver since i have laptop with broadcom, and i don't see a checkbox to trigger wi-fi now..
<James147> ^^ as well as the encrtpyion type, how it failes...
<minsik> the box that says enable wi-fi connection....
<wols> minsik: pretty much all broadcom chips are supported natively now
<James147> minsik: you dont need the windows drivers for brodcom anymore
<minsik> yup... but i first used STA, and it didn't work...
<wols> minsik: so can you finally tell us what chip you have?
<minsik> so, i installed the windows driver...
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 , output
<James147> BluesKaj: again... thats sued to get the ip... which he already has if he can connect
<minsik> blueskaj: nothing....
<BluesKaj> James147, it doesn't matter , it will trigger a response that we can look at
<James147> clashingwave: only think I can possibally think of is a problem some where withthe settings... best way to root hta out is to careate a new user and see if it works as expected for them
<BluesKaj> minsik, that post was directed at someone else
<minsik> where...?
<minsik> wols: my chip is bcm4313...
<clashingwave> OKay Thank you =]
<clashingwave> I have to go to work, so I'll have to try that after words
<minsik> blueskaj: where is that post....?
<BluesKaj> minsik, clashingwave, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 , output
<clashingwave> thank you for your time and help =]
<minsik> blueskaj: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device ...
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, I have another suggestion that may set your connection at login
<BluesKaj> clashingwave, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<minsik> BluesKaj: how can i do...?
<James147> minsik: my guess is that its not working because the windows sdrivers arnt working.... I would use the native ones
<James147> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<minsik> how can i disable windows drivers?
<James147> no clue :p
<minsik> James147: i used sth ndls something....
<wols> minsik: uninstall and purge the ndiswrappers
<minsik> wols: just use sudo apt-get remove ndlswrappers?
<wols> no
<minsik> wols: ummm. how..... ;;; i'm just a beginner to this.....
<wols> then I suggest you read more documentation
<wols> especially how to install and remove packages
<wols> privoder you installed ndiswrapper via packages
<wols> *provided
<minsik> wols: i used konsole to install this...
<sourcemaker> what is more secure in encryption... sha512 or whirlpool?
<James147> dont know about whirlpool but sha hasnt been broken to my knowledge
<James147> sourcemaker: why do you care?
<sourcemaker> James147: just playing around with truecrypt and luks :-)
<James147> ^^ being more 'secure' isnt always what you want... soemtimes you need speed over a small (usually theritical) lost of security
<James147> sourcemaker: best thing you can do then is to read up on them if you care and make an imformed desision... if your just playing then it dosnt really matter
<James147> if you dont care enough to do that then go with the default
<sourcemaker> is it realy required to use lvm when the whole patition should be encrypted?
<sourcemaker> using LUKS
<george_> Hello. Is safe to run sudo apt-get autoremove?
<yofel> yes
<Graf_Westerholt> Never had a problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> Oh, once I HAD a problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> It removed my language files from OpenOffice.
<george_> Hmmmm.
<Graf_Westerholt> But normaly there is no problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> It shows you all package  that will be removed and ask you to confirm.
<george_> Thanks... but is going to remove LOTS of packages. I've just intalled Kubuntu 11.04, so I'm not sure.
<James147> george_: can you pastebin the list?
<george_> James147: Sure. Here it goes: http://paste.kde.org/45301/
<delac> trying to modify kate's menubar. If I add additional menus to the xml structure in kateui.rc, they will always pop up at the end of the menubar. Is there some more toplevel ui.rc file that determines the order for the menubar?
<James147> george_: that dosnt look like allot :0
<James147> george_: and non of them look like they will break anything
<Graf_Westerholt> Is that Spanish or portuguese?
<george_> James147: Yeah, but it seems that it WILL remove packages related to sound and video. I'm not sure to do that. Actually I'm having trouble to run audio stream on chrome, ff and opera. VLC plugin fails or asks me to open with an app.
<george_> Graf_Wesrholt: Portuguese.
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> I'd like to learn it. :)
<James147> george_: most likly because newer lib that handel them have been installed^^ they should be safe to remove
<george_> Graf_Wesrholt: That's nice. Why don't you give http://www.livemocha.com/ a try?
<george_> James147:Ok, I'll do it. Thanks.
<Graf_Westerholt> Do I have to pay?
<george_> Graf_Wesrholt: No.
<Graf_Westerholt> Thx. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> I know a girl in Rio de Janeiro. I would learn from her. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> But the site is a good idea.
<george_> Graf_Wesrholt: Nice. Where are you from?
<Graf_Westerholt> Germany.
<Graf_Westerholt> You are from brasil?
<george_> Graf_Wesrholt: Yes.
<george_> James147: dpkg --audit returns nothing. But I'm still not able to play audio stream.
<James147> but you have audio?
<James147> :p;
<george_> James147: Sure lol.
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, iElle.
<iElle> Hi
<anon43987> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 LTS. It says on Wikipedia that the support would end on 2011.5.12. Would the repository still be available for updating/installing on my 8.04?
<iElle> I've just upgraded to 11.04
<iElle> Works without problems,nice release
<topyli> anon43987: you can directly upgrade to 10.04 lts i suppose
<rats__> So far I agree iElle
<yofel> anon43987: it won't get any updates anymore. And the archive will be moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<topyli> (lts
<topyli> ugh. sorry
<anon43987> @topyli: I know, it's just 8.04 is the version directly with KDE 3.5, which i prefer to kde 4
<iElle> I don't know why I can't connect to EFNET
<iElle> :(
<topyli> anon43987: well you do have to upgrade
<yofel> hm, *have to* isn't quite right, it's strongly recommended, but if he wants he can still use hardy. It won't recieve any security updates though anymore
<topyli> yofel: that means you have to upgrade :)
<yofel> not that there were any of those for kde3 apps for a while
<topyli> i'm intrigued by owncloud and would like to test it, but i can't find much documentation :(
<anon43987> well, i'm using 8.04 KDE 3.5 in a Virtualbox, and the speed now is blazing fast. In a virtualized environment, and no important data, I'm just trying out apps like amarok.
<anon43987> so security wouldn't be a priority right now.
<anon43987> say, if later, I want to install vlc on my 8.04, shoule I add old-releases.ubuntu.com to my sourcelist? would that work?
<topyli> anon43987: you can run old versions, sure. just don't connect it to the internet
<anon43987> well, thanks, guess i'll wait till 5.12 and see what happens.
<jacg> Hi i have problems with my kubuntu 11.04 and the intel 950 video card, the opengl is very slow
<wols> opengl is always slow with this card. you sure it's not just the normal slowness this chip is famous for?
<c-c-m_> hello, can anyone tell me how can I correct a translation in KDE?
<James147> c-c-m_: http://www.kde.org/community/getinvolved/translation/
<c-c-m_> thank you!
<sourcemaker> ich habe a problem with my external usb device...
<sourcemaker> it's encrypted with luks but I don't know which file system is used...
<Graf_Westerholt> Deutsch-Englisch?
<sourcemaker> fdisk -l show me HPFS/NTFS... but mount and df -T tells me ext4... what's right?
<Graf_Westerholt> You have to format the encrypted partition.
<sourcemaker> Graf_Westerholt: sure... and made it very late in the night some month ago... and I still can't remeber... if I have fromat the partition or not...
<sourcemaker> Graf_Westerholt: I just want to know.. how to determine the file format which is used...
<Graf_Westerholt> I am not sure about that.
<sourcemaker> Graf_Westerholt: well... it seems really the wrong information from fdisk... the second usb device is known as fat32... and it's ext4 formated....
<Graf_Westerholt> I cannot help you with that, but here are some clever guys. :)
<sourcemaker> Graf_Westerholt: thanks man
<Graf_Westerholt> But all are still sleeping.
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<sourcemaker> It's May the 1th.... there are all drunk :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> I am afraid you are right.
<tommis> hi, is there oxygen .msstyles theme for wine?
<wols> sourcemaker: tried "file /dev/devicename" on it?
<sourcemaker> no
<sourcemaker> I tried fdisk -l /dev/device and df -T and mount
<sourcemaker> i guess... that fdisk is wrong
<wols> also, fdisk and the like simply read the byte in the partition table to see what it is, so you can have a 0x0a partition (which means ntfs) but there is a ext3 partition there in reality. linux doesn't care about such a thing.
<wols> windows however might even crash when it sees something mislabeled like that (or delete your data)
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL Windows :)
<sourcemaker> wols: ok thanks... so there reason is... that I did't remove and recreate the parition after I bought the usb device...
<wols> probably
<sourcemaker> wols: but the reall file system is like mount says... ext4...
<sourcemaker> wols: thanks man...
<tommis> hi, is there oxygen .msstyles theme for wine? anybody?
<namapoka_user> How to install adobe flash player. Which package to download and what program to install? I tried all options failed.
<namapoka_user> Please
<Graf_Westerholt> Did you try „sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer“
<namapoka_user> ok
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<chachan> guys, you know when you open many applications and the task manager start showing just the icons?. Is there a way to set this even there's one open application?
<DoctorPepper>  i need some help  ,  i am using  the bespin kde style  with Xbar plasmoid + a module  for  gnome-global-menu  intergration  ,  i find  myself   having  the global  menu  integration into   to Xbar only  when starting gtk apps form  konsole   but no integration when starting them from the k menu
<sithlord48> going for broke , upgrading to natty no smart prep.. not removing the ati driver either.. (stress test...)
<sithlord48> and using kpackage kit for it .. lol
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello, Peace-.
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: hei
<c-c-m_> hello, does anybody know how to use OwnCloud?
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello, george_.
<george_> Graf_Westerholt: Hello.
<george_> When
<Graf_Westerholt> c-c-m_, did you read http://owncloud.org ?
<george_> When I try to update usind Kpackagekit, I get this: E: Error http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner amd64 Packages
<george_> 407 Proxy Authentication Required. What should I do?
<c-c-m_> yes, but I do not quite understand
<Graf_Westerholt> c-c-m_ what do you not understand?
<c-c-m_> it's supposed to be integrated in Kubuntu 11.04, but I don't see it anywhere
<c-c-m_> even after installing it from packagekit
<Graf_Westerholt> You now what c-c-m_ is?
<c-c-m_> if I'm not wrong is a server that allows to sync files and have control versions
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes.
<Graf_Westerholt> I think would you have to do is set up the server.
<Graf_Westerholt> *what
<ep> 11.04 how do i add a directory to the PATH for a single users or all users?
<george_> Forgot  it. If I disable manual proxy on Rekonq, the problem is gone. But I don't think that set a manual proxy on Reconq should mess whith Kpackagekit, anyway...
<ep> ah an FAQ in the topic
<Graf_Westerholt> c-c-m_ https://www.packagecloud.com/?au=owncloud
<c-c-m_> I've seen my mistake
<Graf_Westerholt> c-c-m_ maybe you can get you owncload there.
<James147> c-c-m_: owncloud is a web application... its designed to be run on a server and run by a web server
<c-c-m_> I didn't use the installation script
<c-c-m_> It seems that installing it from kpackageKit only downloads the dependencies
<c-c-m_> (php5, mysql...)
<c-c-m_> but you have to install a script
<c-c-m_> which I didn't do
<James147> no, it will have installed the files forit as well... but it is only of use if your running a webserver
<c-c-m_> there's something I don't quite understand: how am I suppose to share files?
<c-c-m_> I mean: even if I use packagecloud, how am I to upload files to server?
<c-c-m_> using FTP?
<c-c-m_> and what about using my own computer as a server?
<tsimpson> you need a web server to use opencloud
<c-c-m_> how am I to sync between the other computers?
<tsimpson> owncloud
<tsimpson> "cloud" is meaningless, it's just a fancy file storage system
<James147> tsimpson: i would say ambiguous not meaningless :)
<tsimpson> if you're not referring to the meteorological phenomena, it's meaningless...
<c-c-m_> there's a hint on the bottom of owncloud which says: "mount it via webdav like this: webdav://localhost/owncloud/webdav/owncloud.php"
<c-c-m_> what does that mean?
<c-c-m_> (I'm new to this)
<ep> i guess, since i want to add my own personal bin directory to the path variable,  I just need to edit .bashrc  This is all , correct?
<tsimpson> you can put that into dolphin to use the website like a "remote drive", or you can install something like davfs2 to actually mount the remote service to the filesystem
<tsimpson> just like you can with samba (smb/cifs)
<James147> but all that is pointless unless your running it remotly
<tsimpson> ep: it's usually in ~/.bashrc, but commented out at the bottom
<delac> any way to hide the "plugin toolbar" on the bottom of the kate?
<sithlord48> the "terminal" and "find in file buttons " thats what i got at the bottom of kate
<delac> sithlord48: those are both plugins
<Alonea> how do I get chrome to see that Java is installed? I type in java -version in my terminal and I get one
<sithlord48> thats what i was unsure of
<delac> sithlord48: and I would like to hide the bar
<delac> sithlord48: without actually removing the olugins
<delac> plugins*
<sithlord48> you can uncheck show sidebars in view.. but it will also not show the left side bar
<sithlord48> thats looks like it  they are in "Sidebars" only it seams
<delac> sithlord48: well, that suits me well :) thanks!
<sithlord48> delac: your welcome :D
<Alonea> ok, maybe I should ask, how do I get java into my env?
<sithlord48> have you installed the java plugin?
<sithlord48> iirc its the package named sun-java6-plugin (let me check that )
<sithlord48> oh wait i can't (upgrading..)
<Alonea> sithlord48: er, whats the difference between java and java plugin? I get a version for java when I check in terminal
<sithlord48> idk plugin is for browser?\
<Alonea> sithlord48: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-ea-b139)
<sithlord48> i have no idea. but if you install medibuntu and the "kubuntu-restricted-extras" package both java and flash are part of that , with more codecs just be sure you can see the liscese agreement since you need to agree to them.
<Alonea> sithlord48: but not java 1.7 I don't think, however, like I said, its not showing up in my env. where can I add to it? something like JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/
<sithlord48> Alonea:  that im not sure but if you look in teh ubuntu docs you should find it
<BajK> what is the reason that I cannot access the other computer's shares? I used that new easier samba config thing and now I see the share, I set "everyone" and my username to "Full access" but it always asks for a password and neither Guest nor the user name on my or the other computer work
<BajK> it used to work right away in maverick
<BajK> and the samba configuration in systemsettings (kdenetwork-filesharing package) is missing. In maverick you could configure samba right from systemsettings -> Share, which is now not possible anymore
<Alonea> sithlord48: I only ask because I kept finding different things. .bashrc, .bash_profile, and there was one other. I couldn't find anything consistent
<sithlord48> im not sure what to tell you since i don't know myself
<BajK> I justa wanted to copy a screenshot over ._.
<BajK> too good I have apache already configured and can use my upload tool
<BluesKaj> BajK, did you try the 'add network folder' method ?
<BajK> add network folder?
<BajK> ah
<BajK> mom
<BajK> BluesKaj: this does the same
<BajK> ask for a authorization but it doesnt accept mine
<BajK> in Maverick you had to know that you need kdenetwork-filesharing but once it was installed everything worked perfectly
<BajK> in Natty they added some "usability things" but now sharing doesnt work right away anymore
<BluesKaj> BajK, I have to ask if fileshare is enabled on the target pc
<BajK> BluesKaj: ?
<BajK> you mean if the folder is shared?
<BajK> samba is installed, yes
<BluesKaj> the pc you want to connect to yes
<Newbee> hello folks
<BajK> BluesKaj: yes
<Newbee> I wanted to do an upgrade from maveric to natty, but it says: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<Newbee> How can I find out what problem occured?
<BajK> I rightclicked on the respective folder, chose Properties, Share, "Install Samba"; ok, blablabla, ok, done, close properties, reopen them, Share, "Share as Samba (MS Windows)", entered name, set both users shown (Everyone and me) to "Full acceess", ok and wanted to access from the other pc
<BajK> the other computer sees the share but clicking it results in a credential dialog which doesnt accept my user and password
<BluesKaj> if the other pc is alinux machine just use ssh in the add network folder method , ..samba to me is a pita unless you're connecting to windows pc
<BajK> -.-
<BajK> I just want to share a folder. period.
<BajK> and copy files over by just dragging them
<BluesKaj> dragging ? never tried that, I always just used copy & paste
<BajK> er whatever
<BajK> dolphin window
<BajK> split view, left the local folder, right the remote folder
<BajK> drag file from left to right, choose "copy" and thats it
<BluesKaj> is the othjer pc a windows pc or linux
<BajK> both are linux
<BajK> both are running natty Kubuntu 11.04
<BajK> and dont tell me to use nfs or ssh or whatever
<BajK> I want Samba since I always used it and it always worked perfectly
<BajK> theres just that problem with the authorization
<BajK> it doesnt even accept the authorization if I access a local folder via samba (i.e. if I access the folder I shared from the PC it is on)
<BajK> it seems everything Kubuntu developers add to the stock KDE is just a mess and ruins everything
<BajK> KDE - works fine. Kubuntu's KDE - partially english, things dont work, thngs look different, dialogs are non-HIG-conform, etc
<Graf_Westerholt> What is HIG?
<BajK> Human Interface Guidelines
<Graf_Westerholt> thx
<BajK> just look at jockey-kde and bugreport compared to the original KDE applications..
<BajK> BluesKaj: so, what do you recommend? use NFS?
<BluesKaj> ok , BajK in the runbox : kdesudo kate ~/.ssh/known_hosts ... clear that key on both pcs , then try again , it will ask for a new one when you try to connect again , say yes
<BajK> great, now we have that linux user friendliness again. mom
<BajK> BluesKaj: it's empty on both pcs
<BajK> the file
<BajK> er and what has ssh to do with that?
<topyli> ssh has nothing to do with samba
<keithzg> Honestly, I've never found Samba to be anything other than a PITA myself . . . I actually loved going over to using sftp (which you can do graphically in the file manager just fine) since Samba/WindowsSharing was always failing between Windows versions
<BajK> can't you just stop telling me how bad samba is? the natty developers f****d that up, not me. It worked PERFECTLY in maverick but now with that pesudo-user-friendly sharing in Natty, they have ruined it.
<keithzg> Oh, fair enough.
<topyli> BajK: if your machines are all linux, you might as well use ssh though
<BajK> ssh? that console thing?
 * keithzg was just saying that it can fail for many other things too
<BajK> yes, they are all linux
<BluesKaj> samba to me is clunky on linux , the smbclient is the underlying engine but it works well with ssh , so you can set up a direct folder using dolphin networking add network folder, without samba
<keithzg> BajK nonono, that's just one way
<BajK> I just want to copy a file over to another computer like if I would copy a local file
<keithzg> Yeah, you can do that with ssh
<topyli> sshh includes sftp and works perfectly in dolphin
<BajK> if just that Samba configuration kcm would work in natty
<BajK> I could check credentials
<keithzg> in dolphin, just go to sftp://computername
<keithzg> bam, done, don't even need to set up specific shares
<topyli> you need to run sshd though
<BluesKaj> keithzg, right that's another way
<keithzg> well sure
<BajK> and what about my initial problem? the authorization thing?
<keithzg> ...but ssh is so damn useful I always do ;)
<topyli> yep :)
<BajK> I enter my username and my password (both are the same on both pcs)
<BajK> but it doesnt accept it
<BajK> even smb://localhost/public doesnt accept the local password
<BajK> and I have set both "Everyone" and "bajk" to "Full access"
<keithzg> Is there still a copy of the old samba config?
<BajK> no
<BajK> both are fresh installs
<James147> BajK: if you dont like the new dialogs... dont use them, the old config files are still there
<keithzg> oh, huh....
<topyli> weird though, samba works just fine here
<BajK> (Because I doubt this distribution updater works more reliable than this samba config thing)
<topyli> (the server is my router)
<BajK> James147: I dont want config files
<BajK> I want an easy to use, WORKING graphical configuration frontend
<BluesKaj> BajK, install openssh-client , thinkm the server is installed by default already
<keithzg> Honestly you aren't going to find one necessarily since that's probably not where the problem is.
<BajK> the only downside in maverick was that the config utility wasnt installed right away, so if you knew it, you installed it and were set. Now in Natty they did whatever and ruined it (hey, they can squeeze patience on the CD)
<BajK> BluesKaj: openssh-client is already installed
<keithzg> I run some samba shares myself, and mysteriously although stuff like XBMC can connect to them fine, no windows installs can... not to harp on it, but as said, sftp already works and is graphical in the file manager.
<BajK> BluesKaj: and now?
<BluesKaj> theninstall openssh-server
<BluesKaj> on both machines
<BajK> next thing: what is wrong with that policykit thing? why even HAVE a "Remebmer authorization" checkbox?
<BluesKaj> so you can copy back and forth
<BajK> ok installed on both
<BajK> ok and how can I now share files and access them?
<keithzg> Just go to the url sftp://ipaddress or sftp://hostname
<BajK> No connection. Failed to resolve hostname bajk-desktop (Name or service not known)
<keithzg> (the latter might not work if your router doesn't pass along hostnames, which I know some normal routers lazily don't)
<BajK> ah ok
<BajK> got it
<BajK> thx
<keithzg> np
<BajK> now I just need to tell my mom to do the same
<James147> keithzg: or sftp://sshaliasnamee :) ^^ assuming you ahve one set up
<BajK> ssh alias name?
<BajK> printing is using that other cups network thing?
<BajK> and can I see the computers around me like in samba? or do I always have to TYPE sftp://192.168.0.100/ ?
<James147> BajK: you can assign aliases to ssh so that you dont have to type in the same options every time... ie it lets you type "ssh aliasname" rather then "ssh username@434.321.543.324"
<BajK> and HOW?
<James147> ^^ can bundle options as well if you use the same ones allot (ie -X for xforwarding)
<BluesKaj> BajK, open dolphin/network/add network folder ,choose ssh, fill in the requirements ...try that , then it will remember the username and pw when you choose the remote folder
<James147> BajK: basically: http://www.innovatingtomorrow.net/2008/01/21/type-less-ssh-aliases
<keithzg> james147: for now I think he's really just using it for file transfers in Dolphin, so X11 forwarding not being that useful ;)
<keithzg> BajK: yeah, printing over the network the built-in way is cups...if you're lucky and you have the computer with the printer set to share printers, the others may even automagically detect over the network
<keithzg> (at least, mine did last time I set such things up, which was a nice surprise)
<BluesKaj> oh well, to each his own , but having a network folder to choose is eadier than using aliases IMO
<gomiboy> why nobody mentioned nfs? :3
<BluesKaj> aliases are good for the cli
<yofel> he did mention NFS
<yofel> but that's trickier to setup than samba IMHO
<gomiboy> i don't think so, but, well...
<BluesKaj> smb/ssh ftw
<keithzg> Personally I use sshfs, but I'm not going to advocate that here since that's a whole 'nother level of complexity to the problem, heh
 * James147 has to use smb as hes on a network with windows computers :(
 * yofel uses a samba/nfs mix here
<keithzg> James147: my old housemates all used Windows, but no matter what we did we could never get their Vista computers to see my samba shares...so ironically, they just used sftp clients haha
<yofel> hehe, filezilla FTW :)
<James147> keithzg: yeah.. only problem with that is I cant seem to stream over sftp :(
<keithzg> James147: that's why I use sshfs, actually
<BajK> great, and digikam doesnt save scanned files when saved using sftp
<keithzg> Wait what? What exactly do you mean?
<BajK> instead of sftp://bajk@192.168.0.101/home/bajk/Scan1.jpeg it saves at file:///home/bajk/Scan1.jpeg
<BajK> or well, it doesnt save, it just writes a corrupt file there
<keithzg> huh. Apologies, I've never used sftp for anything like that (I just use sshfs for my permanent shares), didn't know of any issues like that.
<BajK> hm
<BajK> and that policykit is also so annyoing
<BajK> and I thouhgt VIstas UAC horrible
<keithzg> You mean the prompting for password? UAC is just annoying, since it doesn't even make it more secure...they were, ironically, modelling it after stuff like PolicyKit.
<BajK> but Uac doesnt ask you EVERY SINGLE TIME
<BajK> why even bother having a "Remember authorization" checkbox?
<BajK> it works on NONE of my computers
<BajK> so, you install for example an application and uninstall anotehr and upgrading
<James147> BajK: but nether does it authenticate you... amkes it pointlessly anoying...
<BajK> you get FOUR PROMPTS for your password
<BajK> one for INstalling an signed package, one for installing an unsigned package, one for uninstalling and one for updating
<keithzg> Well, that's odd. I tried it once on a computer I didn't care about and the remembering worked fine . . . but I usually use Synaptic or such, which just prompt for pass when you start the program and that's it.
<James147> not sure why it seems to expire the session immedently though... that part is anoying
<BajK> back when I started wth Kubuntu it worked
<BajK> in Jaunty there was even a policykit thing in systemsettings
<BajK> then with my new computer I instaled 10.04 freshjly (without keeping my files and stuff, so a new polkit config) then the trouble began
<BajK> and that tool is even removed now..
<James147> BajK: that tool was removed because it didnt work with the new backend they switched to which was deprectated as far as I know
<BajK> and how can I make it remember the authorization?
<BajK> it is fine that it expires after like 10 minute (like sudo)
<BajK> but not EVERY TIME
<BajK> i install digikam, click ok, and remember "oh i need kolourpaint", click that, and again it wants my password
<BajK> even for UPDATES now it wants it, it didnt to that back then
<delac> how to open executable files with left click in Dolphin?
<delac> I mean open in some other program like Kate.
<BluesKaj> BajK, open dolphin/network/add network folder ,choose ssh, fill in the requirements ...try that , then it will remember the username and pw when you choose the remote folder
<BajK> hm?
<BajK> I have that already
<keithzg> delac: sure you don't want to just left-click and choose "open with" and choose kate? Or drag-drop into an open Kate window?
<BluesKaj> hmmm what , it works
<BluesKaj> BajK, you don'r have it if it doesn'tr work
<BajK> what has that do to with policykit?
<BluesKaj> what's your obsession with policykit
<delac> keithzg: what I'm trying to achive is more in line of: not accidentaly running scripts I just want to read
<BajK> that it is annoying as hell?
<BajK> that it doesnt remember the password I entered 5 seconds ago?
<BluesKaj> then don't use it
<markit> hi, I would like to know / understand how to play mp3, dvd and wav using only Free software ignoring patents issues. The kubuntu-restricted-extras unfotrunatly installs proprietary Flash player among other. Any idea?
<BajK> BluesKaj: and how?!
<markit> In short, I want to use only software that is Free Software (GPL / LGPL)
<BajK> markit: then dont tick the "Install proprietary driversr" thing on install :D
<James147> markit: for mp3 try lame ^^ i think that is open
<keithzg> delac: if you right-click on a file, go to properties, across from "Type: whatevertypeitis" there should be a wrench icon, click on that and you're editing the default programs for that filetype
<BajK> ah misread your question
<markit> BajK: I'm talking about command line (aptitude) or kpackagekit
<BajK> markit: ah
<BajK> there is a filter for that
<BajK> right of the search bar
<BajK> you can click "Filter" and choose Free -> Only free software
<James147> !gnash | markit
<ubottu> markit: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<markit> James147: I don't need flash players, I need wav and dvd at the moment
<markit> (thanks, I've already installed gnash)
<markit> and was looking for an easy way to install all relevant Free software
<markit> without the risk of enable proprietary repositories or install proprietary program
<markit> (I have to send instructions to a friend)
<markit> i.e. non-free-codecs  package seems good, but as far as I understand, I have to enable mediabunto repo, correct?
<markit> something kpackagekit does not list...
<markit> so I'm confused
<keithzg> shouldn't have to, for DVDs there's a script likely already installed
<keithzg> If the package libdvdread4 is installed, running "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" from the command line should pull in the right packages for reading dvds without enabling any extra repos.
<markit> keithzg: but is a 2 step procedure
<markit> keithzg: if I would have said "install whatever you want I don't care about freedom" kubuntu autolatically would have done this (and also the bad things like proprietary software)
<markit> so woundering if there is a "easy" way to do what I want without injecting proprietary spyware in my computer
<keithzg> markit: ...but, I mean, this is the way.
<markit> (or the computer of my friend in this case)
<markit> keithzg: ah, the only way, ok
<markit> then I have to find the single packages for mp3 and wav, I suppose
<markit> a long "hunting" procedure
<keithzg> markit: libdvdread4 is probably already installed, if not it's in the main repos; the script just pulls in the decss and such libs which Ubuntu can't host direct for the aforementioned patent reasons
<markit> wondering in what part of kubuntu the list of what to install is keept
<delac> keithzg: unfortunately changing the file associations don't help. Dolphin still just runs the file if it is set as executable.
<markit> keithzg: sure, I understand and would be able to do , but my friend is less "techie"
<markit> keithzg: trying some kubuntu installation I've seen that you have a "popup" asking you if you want to install dvd support (don't remember the exact words)
<markit> and it does it automatically, without you having to open the terminal
<markit> so wondered if there is a package that does it in a single step
<keithzg> markit: yeah, it's possible that something like that exists, but honestly then you'll have to give them complex instructions, whereas the command is just "copy-paste this into the terminal, then later press enter again."
<markit> :)
<markit> "what is a terminal?"
<markit> "where is the "ok" button?" "what is 'enter'?"
<markit> etc :)
<keithzg> you're going to have that problem with the GUI method then too!
<markit> (just exagerating a little, but you know what is the average level out there)
<markit> keithzg: lol, probably, but will not be "because GNU/Linux is so difficoult you have to open that black window"
<keithzg> Oh, yeah, sure. But that's why I often go with the CLI way, since it's way harder something to get people like that to navigate through complex windows
<keithzg> markit: that, I shan't argue with; people associate text == hard, regardless of the actual circumstance *sigh*
<ep> on 11.04 need to add ~/bin to the $PATH variable.   ~/.profile has code for this (not commented out btw)  I added these lines to ./bashrc, rebooted.  Didn't work.  How do I do this?
<markit> keithzg: I've been shocked that I had to boot choosing a different kernel, and when he saw the grub menu said "hope you don't think I will have to use something like that!"
<markit> and me "is just a matter of press "enter" or wait 10 senconds, where is the problem?"
<markit> "but is HARD"
<markit> I think M$empire has reduced brain capabilities of PC users to 0 or so
 * markit is in rant mode
<keithzg> Apple is to blame too . . . they won't even LET you cut and paste using keyboard shortcuts in their file manager anymore, WTF?
<keithzg> ep: that's odd, have you tried then running bash deliberately from the terminal (I know, should be already the shell you're using, but still....)
<keithzg> markit: looking at it, kubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't seem to actually depend on any version of flash, so you should be able to pull that one in safely for mp3s
<keithzg> markit: looks like it's kubuntu-restricted-addons that includes flashplugin-installer. If you just look at the dependencies there, that should tell you what packages you need to install to get everything but avoid flash.
<ep> keithzg: omg  i thought i previously created the 'bin' directory... but i didn't :-)  I'm gonna retry this
<markit> keithzg: I've done an aptitude show kubuntu-restricted-extras
<markit> and tells about flash and other "nice" proprietary things, as far as I understand
<markit> keithzg: mmm dependencies, good suggestion
<Zer0_1022> can anyone see this
<markit> (I'm on debian, my netbook has kubuntu, let me test there)
<Zer0_1022> hi everyone
<keithzg> Zer0_1022: see you "loud and clear"
<markit> btw, is so far successful upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04 rate good?
<keithzg> markit: yeah, if you look at the dependencies for kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons, between the two you should be able to work out which packages you actually want
<Zer0_1022> nice , i just kubuntu installed last night , been trying for a month to get it working
<markit> keithzg: I've got the idea, very useful suggestion, thanks a lot
<keithzg> markit: No problem. Before I run off, in regards to the upgrade, I have BIG problems on the one comp I've tried it on
<markit> keithzg: (still booting) but as far as I remember was not for "wav" file format
<Zer0_1022> i was trying to install maverick meerkat but i could only get to the text login screen and when i finally got the desktop up it gave me some kind of error and i looked online and they said the best thing to do was a fresh install
<markit> keithzg: oh, better wait some days then
<Zer0_1022> so i downloaded natty narwhal and had it installed and was on kubuntu in less than a hour
<keithzg> markit: I was running the PPA for 4.6 on that computer, which was probably the root of the issue, but yeah, best to wait if there's no dire need
<keithzg> Zer0_1022: heh, nice
<markit> I've 4.6 ppa too! :)
<Zer0_1022> i tried to get 10.10 working for at least 3 weeks
 * keithzg runs out the door... never enough time in the day!
<Zer0_1022> i had some questions and was trying to find somewhere i could get some answers in real time and ended up here
<markit> keithzg: mm tehre is the warning "you should not install these packages directly..."
<Zer0_1022> could someone help me out for a min
<Zer0_1022> i just have a couple of questions
<Zer0_1022> about KU
<OerHeks> Zer0_1022, just ask, maybe someone knows the answer :-)
<Who> guys my kubuntu installation is stuck restoring previously installed packages at 90%
<Who> for about 30-45 mins
<Zer0_1022> cani run .exe files on kubuntu. i downloaded a screensaver and its a .exe file and im not sure how to open it
<Who> is that normal
<Zer0_1022> and , will it work if i install it
<wols> Who: probably not
<OerHeks> an .exe is a windows-executable, ubuntu does not use those files.
<Zer0_1022> i didnt think so , the site i got it from was supposed to be for kde or so i thought
<wols> Zer0_1022: no you can't. you run run it under WINE but screensavers in .exe files are usually malware anyways
<OerHeks> if you want to use windows programms, other than screensaver, Wine is the answer
<wols> Who: on which package is it stuck?
<Zer0_1022> what is wine
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<brian> Hello
<brian> Is anyone on that would be willing to help me with an issue
<wols> brian: never ask to ask
<Who> wols: how to check that ?
<Guest86473> Mmk
<Guest86473> Well so
<Zer0_1022> how do i get screensavers for kubuntu
<Who> cause i only see a progress bar
<wols> Who: top might tell
<wols> Who: run pstree then you see what children there are for your gui packaging app. then use ps or top to check the commandlines of these children processes
<Guest86473> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 awhile back.  That went fine.  My computer has the whole GRUB thingy goin on.  So on my GRUB menu are Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7.  Now I installed 11.04 on my Windows system, so the Ubuntu 11.04 is on the Windows Boot Loader.  How do I fix it so that the ubuntu 11.04 is the grub and the ubuntu 10.10 is gone?
<wols> Zer0_1022: kde-look.org has some. and apt-cache search screensaver  should give you some too
<Guest86473> Would just creating an Ubuntu 11.04 then deleting the Ubuntu 10.10 partition and installing 11.04 work
<OerHeks> i was checking http://kubuntu-art.org/ but they don't provide screensavers, kde-look doos indeed
<wols> Guest86473: do you really have two ubuntu partitions?
<Guest86473> Yeah, it's a whole big mess.  I made a mistake.
<Guest86473> actually
<Guest86473> I'll try to explain
<Who> well its look ubiquity or Knotify
<Guest86473> So, in my windows disk manager, I deleted the Ubuntu 10.10 partition to start with a fresh 11.04.  That was a bad idea.  I soon realized that corrupted my GRUB.  So I couldn't boot into WIndows after that.  To fix that I reinstalled from an old 10.10 disc.
<Guest86473> So thats why the 10.10 partition is existant.
<Who> wols: well its look ubiquity or Knotify
<wols> Who: you can kill the processes if you want and restart you upgrade later. ideally with apt-get upgrade or such
<Guest86473> I think I might just try restarting with a Ubuntu 11.04 disc
<Guest86473> Gotta go grab a blank one to burn though
<PasNox> hello
<wols> Guest86473: first thing you should do is make backups :)
<PasNox> i m using a french apple aluminium keyboard zith natty and kde is running in qwerty mode
<PasNox> it was working fine before the upgrade when running maaverick
<Guest86473> wols: Yeah, all I really have to back up are some projects I was playing with in Visual Studio.  And my music library, but I have a copy of that with me at all times on my Droid 2.
<PasNox> the tty are running fine in azerty ... any idea i m desperate right now
<gomiboy> PasNox: open system settings --> Input devices and add your keyboard layout
<areichman> hello. Just wanted to say thanks to everybody here. I just installed 11.04 and had a great system up and running in less than an hour with no hassles. Thanks for all the work that was put into it
<PasNox> gomiboy: already done does not works
<PasNox> it only works when i switch to generic 105 keys then back to apple
<george_> Hello. Rekonq does not play any videos, but there is sound. Any way to fix it? Thanks.
<Guest62421> ololo
<Guest62421> привет всем
<tommis> how can i sing buttons on my mouse to functions on kde?
<kalib> How can I disable this kdewallet? I hate this ... everytime asking me for a password... :/
<kalib> anyone?
<gomiboy> kalib: System settings -> account details -> wallet -> disable
<ruan> ...is the "run command" option on desktop for doing bash commands?
<ruan> because i just did "sleep 4h 25m && wget url" and it suspended my machine twice
<brian_> Does anyone here know how to switch from the GRUB bootloader back to my Windows 7 boot loader?
<kalib> gomiboy, thanks
<gomiboy> ruan: :) try deactivating powerdevil plugin in it's conf
<wols> brian_: you boot from a windows CD, go into the repair console and run fixmbr and fixboot
<gomiboy> brian_: win7 boot loader can't boot linux
<wols> gomiboy: it can
<wols> chainloading is always possible
<ruan> gomiboy: thanks.
<gomiboy> if you install grub on partition... maybe :)
<wols> yes, linux needs its own bootloader as well, cause otherwise it can't boot
<ruan> adding grub to win7 bootloader?
<Zer0_1022> can anyone tell me how to get screensavers for Kubuntu 11.04
<gomiboy> ruan: anyway i'd use an 'at' command instead of sleep 4h :)
<Zer0_1022> im new to Linux and im trying to get some screensavers
<tommis> Zer0_1022: goto kde-look.org
<arpan> Zer0_1022: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Screen Saver
<arpan> Zer0_1022: once you go there, there should be a pop up in notification area asking if you want to install set of default screensavers.
 * arpan is away: Gone away for now
<mbishop> I upgraded to 11.04 the other day, and now Amarok streams don't display the stream info properly
<mbishop> any idea/fix?
<shadeslayer> mbishop: possible regression in amarok?
<shadeslayer> the guys at #amarok might be able to shed more light on this
<Zer0_1022> arpan , i went there and when the popup opened i closed it and now it wont pop back up
<mbishop> shadeslayer: alright, I'll ask
<ricardo> someone help me to use virtualbox
<wols> ricardo: you need to ask more specific questions if you want help
<ricardo> wols: I tring to install win7 but the virtualbox but the boot dont open with iso
<ricardo> why/
<Ademan> with the livecd I'm getting a monochrome dialog box stating kstartupconfig4 either doesn't exist or errored, the error code is 127 (not verbatim) `sudo service kdm restart` produces the same error
<swattie> +Z
<Ademan-kubuntu> odd, I just rebooted and tried again and had no problem
<Ademan-kubuntu> It's been a long time since I've used KDE but this is great, it feels very polished, and is running well from the LiveCD on an ancient machine. My compliments to the KDE and Kubuntu teams
<James147> bah and after all that it crashed right at the end
<tommis> if i diss able kwin, and enable it again, my panel loses transparency even though kwin is running, how can i fix this behavior?
<James147> tommis: disable kwin?
<tommis> James147: yes
<James147> tommis: what do you mean be that... if you kill kwin you lose the ability to focus on things and it becomes almost impossible to actuallt start it again
<tommis> shift alt f2 is the keycombo
<tommis> it isn't that hard...
<James147> tommis: so desktop effects... thats only part of kwin :)
<tommis> aah okay
<tommis> sry, i am a newbie
<James147> so your saying after you reenabled the desktop effects the panels stays non transparent?
<tommis> yes
<James147> tommis: hmm... well I would suggest creating a new user and see if the problem happens for them as well
<tommis> this is a clean install
 * James147 wonders why he always seems to suggest that as a debugging step for weird problems like this :S
<James147> tommis: even a clean home drive?
<tommis> yep
<James147> tommis: then system settings > desktop effects > advanced... you could try playing wth thouse settings
<James147> possibally disabling the functionaly checks
<tommis> it is weird that all the other stuff turns back transparent
<aguimaraes> hey there, i've just installed kubuntu on my vaio laptop but i can't seem to dim the screen brightness, the system recognizes the command but it doesn't really do anything. any ideias?
<delac> does dolphin have any way to search hidden files?
<harleen> hello
<Ademan-kubuntu> so I stupidly set my bouncing ball widget to auto bounce, and set the amount wayyy too high, now I can't click on it to delete it. Is there a "proper" way to get rid of it or do I just kill whatever process is running it?
<ubuntu> bk
<James147> Ademan-kubuntu: well you cant kill it ^^ its part of the plasma-desktop process and killing that will also kill your desktop :)
<Ademan-kubuntu> James147: thanks, sounds like I don't want to just kill the process, is there a plasmoid manager or something that I can use to properly get rid of it?
<Ademan-kubuntu> James147: eh, finally managed to catch it haha
<James147> Ademan-kubuntu: unfortunately not that I know of... Though a palsmoid manager dosnt sound like a bad idea for a project :)
<brontosaurusrex> any ways to center widget on screen? or keep it centered?
<Ademan-kubuntu> I don't know, but in that same vein, some sort of alignment tools would be really nice for aligning widgets, right now I'm just trying to eyeball alignments, and that's OK I guess, I dunno...
<James147> ^^ there is the desktop grid activity
<ep> i installed open-jdk, unfortunely there's a sound issue with a java app I run.   Is there an  help-file for either intalling both open-jdk and sun's jre?
<ep> 11.04
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<James147> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ep> James147: i can install sun's java via those instructions but what do I do about the open-jdk i already installed?   Purge it?  Remove it?   WHat's the specific aptitued command?
<James147> ep: if it conflicts then it will be removed if not then you can ignore it .... if you want to make sure its removed then your can remove it.... if you want to make sure its pruged then you can purge it
<ep> James147:  what's the difference between purge and remove ?
<James147> purge removes associated config files
<James147> generally removed is used if you know you want to reinstall it... or dont care about old configs... purge is used if you want to remove the configs
<James147> either to reinstall it cleanly or if you dont want old configs on your system
<ep> no risk of it removing something some other app needs?
<James147> ep: the risk is they will be uninstalled with it
<ep> ok, thanks
<James147> ep: to avoid that install the replacment first...
<ep> okay
<Ademan-kubuntu> how does rekonq handle javascript? The Wikipedia page rekonq.kde.org both don't mention it
<James147> ep: if they conflict then the old will be removed and the new installed... but what depends on it wont be touched
<ep> James147: one final thing.   Do i substitute "natty" for "maverick"  in the repository url given in those instructions?
<James147> yes
<ep> James147:  I should of read the help file better because it would of told about running update-alternatives and selecting the java version i want to use.  You know how ppl are with help files :p    Anyway life is good now, thanks.
#kubuntu 2012-04-23
<arcolife> why does muon software centre crash every time? submitted the bug already
<arcolife> anybody facing the same bug?
<kromagnon> hola
<phunyguy> Hello, I am getting an error when trying to install any packages with apt-get.  Here is a pastebin of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/941950/ - any ideas?
<phunyguy> i tried with -f and it failed also.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phunyguy> here is a pastebin of the -f failure. http://paste.ubuntu.com/941951/
<phunyguy> ahh sorry probably need to post in the upgrade channel.  I am 12.04 - sorry.
<Unit193> When was the last time you "reloaded cache" or sudo apt-get update? Ah, may want to try there as I don't know that.
<phunyguy> Unit193: Just now.
<phunyguy> if it matters, I was running ubuntu, then installed kubunt-desktop package.
<phunyguy> prolly just need to blow this thing away again! ><
<datruth> is kopete a good im program or should I go with pidgin?
<phunyguy> datruth, you should go with what you like.  It all depends on what you are looking for.
<phunyguy> kopete is nice if you like KDE integration
<phunyguy> pidgin is also very nice, has IRC support, etc.
<datruth> phunyguy: i see I mainly trying to avoid installing parts of the gnome/ubuntu desktop
<datruth> phunyguy: what program can I use to activate my webcam?
<Daskreech> datruth: Both have strengths but I suppose if you want to just IM I'd go with Kopete just for the ctrl+Shift+I shortcut
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<vpnRoey> hi
<vpnRoey> I have a remote direcotry mounted with SSHFS.  Now, when I try to browse to it with Firefox, I do not see it listed.  At all.  What's going on here?
<vpnRoey> j/ #netfilter
<vpnRoey> er
<Daskreec1> vpnRoey: Is it a fuse sshfs ?
<vpnRoey> nah I figured it out.
<Daskreec1> vpnRoey: ah what was it?
<vpnRoey> I had had the remote location mounted over the same mount point five times
<Daskreec1> Ah
<vpnRoey> I couldn't even access it with root user
<Daskreec1> how did that come about?
<Daskreec1>  bad fstab file?
<vpnRoey> meh, dunno.
<vpnRoey> I htink I may have umonted a different mount point than
<vpnRoey> ooh well I have no idea.
<Daskreec1> ah ok
<vpnRoey> what WOULD be great though is KDE file open/save as dialogs for Firefox
<vpnRoey> anyway.. it's kinda late here at 04:05 i nthe morning
<vpnRoey> gotta get to bed
<vpnRoey> skrrechy! gnight.
<jonay> who  knows  some  websites/blogs with  guidlines and  other stuff for  kubuntu like  webupt8 and ubuntu  omg ?
<ikonia> guidelines ?
<jonay> yes  ... sorry  ! :D
<jonay> what  to  do  best  after default installation of  kubuntu ...
<ikonia> what do you mean by guidelines ?
<ikonia> jonay: you do what YOU want to dol
<ikonia> do
<ikonia> it's YOUR operating system, so the decisions are based on what you want and how comfortable you are with the outcome of those decisions
<jonay> ok,  but with  ubuntu  was  it easy  ... I read some guidelines on blogs or websites  and  tried  on my OS. but for kubuntu  (KDE) is  not  so  easy to find it.
<jonay> but ok,  I will  search  further  ...  thanks any way.
<uicd> hi ..
<uicd> :D
<uicd> hat wer zeit
<uicd> :)
<FloodBotK1> uicd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<TrivialUser> I can't switch audio channels and subtitles in Dragon Player. What should I do?
<Jacky> 1
<mydogsnameisrudy> 2
 * BluesKaj wonders why so many ppl join , but don't ask , don't comment ..just don't do anything except lurk , where's the fun in that?
 * Shaan7 kicks BluesKaj
<Shaan7> ^ that :P
<BluesKaj> Shaan7, yeah , so why are you here ? :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> to busy scp'ing all my files to new 12.04 desktop ;)
<BluesKaj> brb ,,,
<sharp15> is it common for kde to stop allowing users to logout?
<BluesKaj> sharp15, of course not
<sharp15> BluesKaj: i mean is it a currently known problem?
<BluesKaj> sharp15, I've heard of a few instances , but usually an update/upgrade finishes the held package that;s holding up the logout sequence
<sharp15> BluesKaj: no upgrades in progress here.  ('muon software center' won't even start.)
<mydogsnameisrudy> sharp15:  is this a fresh install ?
<sharp15> i guess i should say this is an ubuntu-11.10 system with kubuntu-desktop installed.
<sharp15> mydogsnameisrudy: yes.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , forget muon , try apper or synaptic ...muon is buggy
<sharp15> BluesKaj: good to know.
<sharp15> BluesKaj: nothing to install/upgrade/remove according to apt-get or aptitude.
<BluesKaj> I know I'll be chastised for tellingppl to forget about a particular app, but I'm not going recommend ppl use abuggy app that doesn't seems to be getting attention by the devs
<BluesKaj> aptitude isn't working well dependencies lately , I'd be careful with it
<mydogsnameisrudy> muon is working fine for me ... but i do termianl updates
<sharp15> not a problem from me.  i prefer the shell anyway.  this system belongs to someone else.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  You could always use dselect.  <running away screaming!>
<sharp15> i'll probably be doing the maintenance though.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I'm not using muon ..and it's not me who has a problem
<sharp15> login/logout worked once.  then i started tweaking the kde settings to turn off things (Nepomuk/Akonadi) but i don't think i turned off anything that should affect this.  i did look at the login manager section in systemsettings (don't remember clicking on anything after realizing it wasn't going to work with lightdm).
<BluesKaj> why lightdm ..that doesn't make the login easier or more stable ...I don't get it ...eyecandy ?
<sharp15> BluesKaj: i installed ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop.  i was trying to modify as little as possible.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, recommend kdm
<sharp15> BluesKaj: know of any directions for telling ubuntu to use it?  its already installed just not active (i think).
<sharp15> or.  maybe i'm not using lightdm.
<BluesKaj> sharp15,  choose it at login
<sharp15> huh?
<sharp15> ok.  kdm is working.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm fixed that.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, well if you have kde as default then kdm should be working
<sharp15> it wasn't.  i saw the default ubuntu login screen when i booted that machine the first time today.
<BluesKaj> windy outside here ...had to leave to rescue the garbage cans
<sharp15> is there a way to log kde out from the command shell?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> sharp15, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1871/how-can-i-safely-shutdown-reboot-logout-kde-from-the-command-line
<sharp15> BluesKaj: didn't work.  i guess the problem isn't the button.
<BluesKaj> i just logoff the desktop dialog
<BluesKaj> with the desktop dialog , rather
<sharp15> i'm not sure what that means?
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop , choose leave then logout
<sharp15> BluesKaj: that doesn't do anything.  i think a dialog box should come up but it doesn't
<BluesKaj> sharp15, ok , install kubuntu-desktop
<sharp15> BluesKaj: it is.
<sharp15> i installed that yesterday.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, so no dialog at all when right clicking on the desktop?
<sharp15> BluesKaj: the context menue works just fine.  however, the dialog when clicking 'leave' never shows.
<sharp15> 'lock screen' on the same context menu works just fine though.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, install plasma-desktop, perhaps
<sharp15> BluesKaj: aptitude says that is already installed.
<sharp15> attempting to install 'plasma-desktop' gave the same result as before kubuntu-desktop.  "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<sharp15> s/before/with/
<BluesKaj> sharp15, aptitude doesn't bring in dependencies as well apt-get ..it used to be the best method but apt-get is much better with dependencies etc now
<BluesKaj>  as well as apt-get
<sharp15> BluesKaj: i'll keep that in mind.  though ubuntu-software-center did the initial install of kubuntu-desktop.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, well you're obviously missing some key aspects of the kde/kubuntu desktop packages
<sharp15> BluesKaj: missing wouldn't explain why i could logout the first time.
<BluesKaj> why not ?
<sharp15> i haven't uninstalled anything?
<BluesKaj> how does one know when transferring over to kde from unity etc what may or may not install properly
<BluesKaj> using aptitude
<sharp15> BluesKaj: i did the kubuntu-desktop install with Ubuntu Software Center.
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go for awhile ...BBL
<sharp15> BluesKaj: ok.
<sharp15> it was something stored in the saved session.  i told kde to startup with an empty session instead of restoring the old one.  now the confirmation dialogs are back.
<sharp15> BluesKaj: thank you for your help.
<BluesKaj> sharp15, now you can set your sessions back to "restore to previous session"
<onet> Why java plugin to firefox is not fucking easy?
<onet> (installation)
<DarthFrog> !language | onet
<ubottu> onet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<onet> keep your system family-friendly and allow me install java to firefox with fucking 1 click!
<bazhang> onet, stop cursing now
<onet> Thats not me.
<onet> Thats Kubuntu speek...
<DarthFrog> onet: By flaunting the channel's etiquette, you're not encouraging anyone to be bothered helping you.
<bazhang> onet, just stop it.
<DarthFrog> !coc | onet
<ubottu> onet: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<onet> And i need to read 200 sites to know how to install it?
<onet> Lose 4 hours?
<BluesKaj> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DarthFrog> Also, "apt-cache search java | grep plugin | sort | less" will show you what's available.
<onet> This site have 241 lines. Do u think every new user will read this i understand?
<onet> Make linux for people...
<ikonia> onet: here is the deal, read the info and use it, don't read the info and be quiet
<ikonia> onet: if you don't like the fact that you have to do a little learning to adapt to a new operating system, don't use it, use one you know how to use, but either way, drop the attitude and complaining.
<onet> ok, what is open-source
<onet> ?
<ikonia> onet: offtopic for this channel
<onet> Should i read next 250 lines to understand this?
<ikonia> yes
<onet> With every wird what i do not know///
<DarthFrog> Whining and moaning belongs on #kubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> if that's what the document is there to teach you
<ikonia> DarthFrog: no, it really doesn't
<onet> No, u ar wrong.
<ikonia> onet: sorry, I'll try to be clear one more time
<onet> Y need to change this, linux should be for everyone, even if someone want read docs.
<ikonia> onet: if you need specific help, ask a question and you'll get info on how to resolve it, if you are not happy with that info as it involves reading, you have picked the wrong info
<empathy> #schnee
<ikonia> onet: it's not, we are not changing kubuntu here, you have a choice 1.) read the docs you've been give 2.) ask a specific question 3.) be quiet
<onet> 4) save time = save money => Windows
<BluesKaj> ikonia, you're no fun , it was just becoming interesting in here ...probly a troll anyway :)
<DarthFrog> Trolls are interesting??  Hmm.  opinions vary.
<BluesKaj> it's not an opinion in general DarthFrog , it's particular individual trolls who can be interesting
<DarthFrog> You might have a point, I suppose.  Judge things on a case by case basis.  On the whole, though, I find them destructive.
<BluesKaj> in a busy chat, yes
<sunnyboy988> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi
<sunnyboy988> i have a question: im configuring a ir-remote for ubunut from a how-to. The how-to is for ubuntu 9.10 and i have 11.10. In the how-to they tell, to edit a file "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-irremote.rules" but i don't have this file... is this file now somewhere else?
<DarthFrog> sunnyboy988:  Do you have lirc installed?
<sunnyboy988> yes i installed it
<DarthFrog> What are you trying to control with the remote?  MythTV?
<sunnyboy988> it is a media center pc with xmbc
<DarthFrog> Don't know about xmbc, but mythbuntu-control-centre will set up your remote for you.
<sunnyboy988> hmm... but i think there are a few things special for xmbc. The how-to is for xmbc written. ( http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Configure_VRC-1100_remote_for_Ubuntu )
<DarthFrog> And once lirc is set up to use your remote, all you'll need do then is configure the xmbc portion.
<sunnyboy988> DarhFrog: ok... and where do i set this up? in xmbc or in lirc?
<BluesKaj> sunnyboy988, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Setup_Lirc
<sunnyboy988> BluesKaj: thank you =)
<DarthFrog> sunnyboy988:  Once lirc is working, you're 90% of the way there.
<Husar> Hi, how can i install Thunderbird with non english lang?
<DarthFrog> Husar: Which language?
<lordievader> Good evening
<Husar> DarthFrog: i want switch to pl (polish)
<Husar> My system lang is pl, and i have installed TB from Muon, but english...
<hello_pluto> Hello.  Is there a way to get a list of packages that I uninstalled?
<MediaWork> Hi, any british english speakers here?
<MediaWork> I know this is off topic, but Im curious how common wording "in lieu of" is in british english.
<lordievader> MediaWork, english is usually spoken here, however not everyone is a native speaker.
<BluesKaj> MediaWork, in place of ...same meaning
<MediaWork> lordievader: I hear americans say "in lieu of"  but never heard english person say it
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: yeah.
<MediaWork> BluesKaj:  from french
<BluesKaj> we use it in Canada as well
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: yeah in Canada Quebec and maybe New Orleans in the states
<BluesKaj> nope all across Canada
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: just surprises me the differences sometimes...
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: yes, all over the states as well, I'm suspecting it has to do with Canadians being canadians and mingling...
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: and americans being all sorts of americans historically too
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: not much mingling between france and england for the last 600 years.
<BluesKaj> except in the US around 1776 , when the french allied with the revolutionaries against the brits
<MediaWork> BluesKaj: i lived in Scotland for 5 years, then England for another 6 years, never heard this until I met an american.
<BluesKaj> better join kubuntu-offtopic MediaWork , we're about to be reminded soon :)
<hello_pluto> Hi, I'm having a lot of trouble getting sound to work in Ubuntu. It did work in the past, but after I upgraded, it didn't. I oddly don't have a /proc/asound directory.
<Husar> DarthFrog: 'sudo aptitude install thunderbird-locale-pl'
<hello_pluto> Also, is there a way to get a list of packages that I uninstalled?
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, do you ahve ~/.asoundrc ?
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: No.  I might have when I was doing the troubleshooting.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, describe your no audio symptoms ,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max
<hello_pluto> When I run alsamixer, I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: They're installed.  I have the alsamixer command.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, you have the command but it won't open if those apps aren't installed
<hello_pluto> hello_pluto: The apps are installed.
<hello_pluto> I know because if I search for them with aptitude there's an i next to them.
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...aptitude again
<BluesKaj> bbl...errands
<hello_pluto> I've been following these two guides: (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit?pli=1) and (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure)
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hello_pluto> I did.
<BluesKaj> bet you used aptitude
<hello_pluto> Nope.
<hello_pluto> I used apt-et.
<hello_pluto> *apt-get
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto,  aplay-l
<hello_pluto> aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<hello_pluto> sudo gets the same result.
<BluesKaj> lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<hello_pluto> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audi  Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, cat /proc/asound/module
<hello_pluto> cat: /proc/asound/module: No such file or directory
<hello_pluto> No /proc/asound/ directory exists.
<hello_pluto> I think I may just restart into a live cd and check out what drivers are loaded and try to force install them in mystem.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, pastebin lsmod|grep '^snd
<BluesKaj> then we can modprobe the snd driver to load it
<hello_pluto> Did you mean '^snd'?
<BluesKaj> yes, ^snd'
<BluesKaj> we need to know the module name first
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: It came out blank.
<hello_pluto> No output.
<BluesKaj> lsmod|grep '^snd' , had no output  ?
<hello_pluto> Correct
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, have you rebooted since upgrading ?
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: Yes, many times.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, ok run,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ..your missing some kernel modules that should have installed ...intel hde ia very common audio driver and it should have installed by default
<BluesKaj> ia=is
<hello_pluto> Nothing new installed.
<BluesKaj> but alsamixer doesn't load in the terminal ?
<hello_pluto> Correct.
<dudeeg> Hello! Is there anyone here who know stg about SSDs and partition boundary alignment?
<bazhang> dudeeg, the same people in #ubuntu
<yofel> parted does usually use the right alignment IIRC
<dudeeg> bazhang: oh, sorry. I didn't know that
<dudeeg> bazhang: but actually I didn't get really answer about the alignment itself. But okay, I admit that is more hw topic than ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<hello_pluto> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic-pae/updates/dkms/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<hello_pluto> This is what dmesg says:
<hello_pluto> snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, are you running 32bit kubuntu with more than 4G of RAM ?
<hello_pluto> 32 GB of ram.
<hello_pluto> and 32 bit.
<BluesKaj> 32 GB of ram, or 3.2
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> 3.0.0-17-generic-pae tells me you may not have the correct modules available ..not certain , but it might be the case
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 10.04LTS: flash does not work anymore. firefox shouws black rectangle in YT, konqueror crashes, mentions nsplugin error
<DexterF> ideas?
<DexterF> both flashplugin-installer and nonfree are installed, I reinstalled -installer
<ale`> hi, I'm having problems with kubuntu 12.04. Kmix is not showin in the tray, and I can't find a way to configure it. how do i do?
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: 32 Gig.
<hello_pluto> So, yes, more than 4.
<hello_pluto> ale`: Go to the K menu > System Settings > Multimedia.
<ale`> hello_pluto: I can't find any kmix settings there :/
<hello_pluto> ale`: Oh, sorry, i was thinking phonon. :-P
<hello_pluto> Okay, just go to kmenu and type in kmix.  You should see the kmix program.
<ale`> yeah, when I run it nothing happens :-/
<hello_pluto> ale`: Hm.
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , kmix
<RexHaviK> i am seeing knotes or kontact crashing trying to open knotes, hanging on 'create a akonadi resources.......', any one know of it?
<ale`> blueskaj, already tried it... something's wrong with it. I just did killall kmix, ran it two times and it showed up finally
<hello_pluto> ale`: Try running it from the command line, too, to see what kinds of errors you get.
<HelenB> Kubuntu just fills up my CPU non stop.
<HelenB> I go on chromium
<HelenB> it fills up my cpu I go on VLC it fills up my CPU I listen to music it fills up my CPU. How do I stop it? It's really annoying! I can't even use my computer normally when this happens.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, is your system 64 bit but you run 32 bit for stability oe some such ?
<ale`> hello_pluto: quite some. http://pastebin.com/shJC8EWn
<ale`> hello_pluto: luckily it stayed open long enough to change the master channel.
<BluesKaj> ale`, you can make more adjustments using alsmixer in the terminal
<hello_pluto> I'm fairly certain it's 32 bit.  How do I check for sure?
<BluesKaj> uname -a
<ale`> BluesKaj: yeah I know about alsamixer, but I needed to select what kmix considers the master channel to get the volume keys working.
<hello_pluto> Linux hostname 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<HelenB> Hello I'm really hating the slowness I get.
<HelenB> Please help me.
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, yup 32 bit
<BluesKaj> but that's just your OS , not your pc ..pc is probly 64 bit if it's less nthen 4 yrs old
<BluesKaj> less than
<hello_pluto> BluesKaj: Nope, just custom-built it this week. :)
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, cat /proc/cpuinfo , look beside 'model name'
<BluesKaj> well it's less than 4 yrs old then :)
<hello_pluto> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G530 @ 2.40GHz
<hello_pluto> I've been thinking, though.  Since I got that error saying __snd_printk() is an unknown symbol, I searched around the net.  I'm finding snd_printk() is a function with Alsa, but not __snd_printk.   Now I just need to find where __snd_prink is used. :-\
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, that's a 64 bit cpu , you should be running a 64bit kubuntu OS with 32G RAM ...that way you'll benefit from the newer kernel modules available
<hello_pluto> Alright.  Time for another install!
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, also your audio modules will probly install without any problems
<hello_pluto> In that case, I'd like to keep my home directory as is.  Only prolbem is, it's encrypted.  If I have the ecryptfs password, am I able to remound the home directory without complaint?
<hello_pluto> BTW, thanks BluesKaj.
<hello_pluto> :-)
<BluesKaj> hello_pluto, if you back up your data by copying to a backup drive or pc , then I reommend you create a / partition for the OS and a  separate /home partition for your data ,to which you can copy your saved home dir/data when finished installing
<outlaw> anyone know how to build GO LAUCHER EX themes on ubuntu??
<CyberKiLL> hello
<outlaw> hello
<outlaw>  I need some help getting Android dev tools, ADB etc on ubuntu
<SunTsu> outlaw: don't you think some android channel would be more fitting?
<outlaw> fucking sorry it wont happen again
<CyberKiLL> i lawled
<CyberKiLL> he was mad
<CyberKiLL> ok so. im a total noob. and trying to get this network working so that web browser willwork.
<CyberKiLL> i cant figure out what im doing wrong
<CyberKiLL> i found my wireless connection and entered all info
<CyberKiLL> still the browser will not connect to anything
<home_> anyone know how to fiox issues with a KVM Switch on Ubuntu?
<home_> when I switch to my pc for any lenth of time the Ubuntu machine is wierd when I cone back
<home_> any ideas?
<HelenB> home_, I wouldn't say it's the KVM switch that does it lol.
<HelenB> but your graphics card.
<HelenB> idk how to fix it lol
<len_> Is the new kde 4.8 icon-only task manager (combination laucher/task manager) going to be the default in Kubuntu 12.04?  I've switch to it recently, an really like it a lot.  It allows you to put a lot more launchers on your panel without having to worry about running out of space for task management.
<len_> I wouldn't have even noticed it was offered, except I check out the Mageia 2 beta 3, and they are using it as their default.
#kubuntu 2012-04-24
<simplew> anyone here with packaging experience?
<simplew> in what folder are stored kde defaults?
<simplew> no one here?
<SpikeTheCat> i'm having a problem with the system updater. can anybody help?
<len_> SpikeTheCat, What's the problem?
<SpikeTheCat> When I try to update any packages using the Muon Package manager, i get an error saying that there is another package manager running and that I need to close it before I can continue .
<len_> Either you do have another package manager open, or a lock file wasn't deleted from a previous bad shutdown or something.
<SpikeTheCat> I definitely don't have another package manager running, so it must be a lock file. Not sure where to go from there
<len_> SpikeTheCat, See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87916/muon-package-manager-thinks-that-other-package-manager-is-open-and-is-not
<SpikeTheCat> Thanks len_. This should fix it :)
<len_> SpikeTheCat, Glad you got it working.   Sure is quiet in here today.  Usually there are more people around to help.
<Jacky> HelenB: ?
<Jacky> You're on EntropyNet as well? :P
<SpikeTheCat> Thanks again, len_
<RexHaviK> is it worth migrating to akonadi -sqlite? and how, when i try remove the akonadi-mysql pckg with akonadi-sqlite already installed i get warned that i will wipe a good portion of the kde system with it
<RexHaviK> kde-4.8
<RexHaviK> ubuntu 11.10
<Tm_T> RexHaviK: why you want to move to sqlite?
<RexHaviK> i am assuming it would be a lighter load on the system?
<Tm_T> prolly more
<RexHaviK> Tm_T, why would think? i dont know much about either
<Tm_T> RexHaviK: little load what mysql take over sqlite is compensated with extra load sqlite causes due to its slowness compared to mysql
<Tm_T> if you're not needing desperately few megabytes more of ram to other use, I wouldn't see any point doing the switch
<RexHaviK> Tm_T, i understand now, the trade is not worth it, thanks,
<RexHaviK> now if i could figure out why knotes makes kontact hang everytime it is opened i would be one happy camper
<Oxymoron> Hi is there any hack to solve latest kmix issues aka no sound and constant kmix crashes?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<lethu> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> hi lethu`
<c__> hey guys, I've forgotten how to install my laserjet 4L on lucid lynx, parallel port, can anyone spare a bit of time?
<c__> I seem to remember it being very easy on this same machine, but now I'm stumped for some reason
<c__> can anyone help install this printer?  I gotta print this stuff asap...today
<lethu> c__, have you installed cups?
<c__> yes...this printer was installed on this same machine, moved...deleted, now I have to reinstall and I've forgotten how
<lethu> c__, it should be installed by default with your Kubuntu disc
<lethu> c__, check it with your package manager
<c__> "should be", and cups was installed...yes, remember, I used to have this same printer installed on this same computer
<lethu> to see if it is installed
<lethu> c__, what seems to be the problem then?
<c__> lethu: I can't remember how to install this laserjet 4L, as it used to work on this same machine
<lethu> c__, what did you use to print your files earlier?
<c__> can't remember
<lethu> c__, what kind of file do you want to print right now?
<c__> i don't usually print a lot on this machine, so I moved the printer and deleted it
<c__> lethu: simple emails and open office doc
<lethu> c__, just look for the "print" button
<c__> I seem to remember it being even easier on lucid lynx than hardy
<tsimpson> c__: try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<c__> lethu: pls don't treat me like an idiot...I've been trying to do this for 90 minutes before I came online and asked for help here
<lethu> c__, chill out mate, I am trying to help you, in open office for instance just go to the "File" menu then to the bottom
<lethu> there should be a Printer Settings menu
<c__> clearly a print button won't work if the printer isn't installed and doesn't show up at all in the configuration settings...
<lethu> c__, in fact even the "Print" button would do
<c__> this isn't an open office or email problem; it's a printer configuration task
<lethu> c__, ok then try tsimpson's solution
<lethu> I was about to go out anyway
<lethu> wanted to give a hand
<c__> already been skimming it and trying the links
 * lethu is gone
<c__> perhaps I should have told him I've been working with kubuntu since dapper? heheh
<BluesKaj> c__, have you tried the install wizard in system settings>printers?
<c__> BluesKaj: how wonderful to chat with you again! dennister here...i looked for that, and I keep getting it wrong
<c__> I've forgotten how
<c__> tried the cups interface, tried all sorts of things...simple parallel port connection
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , kmenu>computer>system settings>printers
<c__> BluesKaj: already open
<BluesKaj> c__, ok any local prinbters listed ?
<c__> nope...already deleted the inkjet that was connected, now i need the laserjet re-installed
<BluesKaj> and the new printer wizard fails to find or list the driver ?
<c__> everything is blank...i did hit "New network printer" and selected LPD/LPR host
<c__> under Host on the other side of the screen I have "localhost", but not sure what to put in "Queue"
<BluesKaj> well that will work if you have a printer that's shared and connected to a different pc
<BluesKaj> on your network
<BluesKaj> what about the "new printer" button
<c__> BluesKaj: in terminal I even tried "hp-setup" and got "no devices found"...somehow I don't think anything's being detected and I don't know why
<c__> BluesKaj: there is no option for "new printer" only "new network printer" and "new Printer class"
<BluesKaj> make sure the printer's turned
<BluesKaj> on
<c__> it is, with "ready" showing up
<c__> BluesKaj: new printer class option shows everything blank on both sides of the options, so "new network printer" is the only viable option of the 2
<faLUCE> hi. I'm testing ubuntu 11.10 with a 32inches monitor (philips). I can have a maximum resolution of 1360x768.. monitor is detected as "hdmi1" ... How can I obtain higher resolutions?
<surfhai> hi, is there an option for pdf print in okular that fits the content to the page size?
<BluesKaj> c__, do you have hplip installed?
<c__> i think so
<c__> but i don't remember ever using it before
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install hplip
<c__> BluesKaj: k, already installed
<c__> BluesKaj: is hp-setup part of hplip?
<BluesKaj> c__, it's the generic driver for cups/hp printers
<BluesKaj> so I guess the answer is yes
<c__> well, when i type in "hp-setup" into terminal it I get an error message:  no devices found on bus: par
<c__> I do also get a wizard, 1st 4 choices are usb, network/ethernet/wireless network, wireless/802...usb, and parallel port
<c__> when I select parallel port, as that is how it's physically connected, I get "no devices found"
<BluesKaj> c__,is it a usb connection to the printer or the old style parallel multipin
<c__> old style parallel
<BluesKaj> then choose the parallel port
<c__> i do, and then get "no devices found" again...I've even tried rebooting the computer to see if it gets detected
<c__> but I'm thinking that may have been before I deleted the inkjet printer, so perhaps I'll reboot again?
<c__> be back soon...wanna make sure parallel port is enabled in bios, too, 'cuz its the detection of it that may be the problem
<c__> BluesKaj: rebooted, parallel port was disabled (I don't know how/when) but I enabled it, and still the same non-results, hp-setup gives me same error message: no devices found on bus: par
<c__> before that final error message, terminal stated QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/c/.config/ibus/bus...iBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<BluesKaj> c__, dbus-launch hp-setup
<BluesKaj> of course it's lucid so that command might not work
<c__> nope, it doesn't, same result:  no devices found
<c__> BluesKaj: you still here?
<BluesKaj> c__, yes , but I'm stumped :(
<c__> k, well it seems cups has some updates I'll install now
<lethu> c__, I have used linux since 2.6.7
<lethu> c__, just so that you know
<lethu> and I am merely talking about when I started compiling my own kernels
<lethu> c__, hope you find a solution though
<lethu> still
<BluesKaj> lethu, nice for you , but compiling your own kernel altho probly a learning experience , really isn't necessary anymore
<lethu> BluesKaj, not my point
<lethu> BluesKaj, anyway, out of topic, I apologize
 * BluesKaj shrugs no need to apologize
<ultrixx> i have read kubuntu is not supported by canonical anymore
<ultrixx> is that good or bad?
<Sentynel> ultrixx: after 12.04 Canonical is no longer sponsoring kubuntu's development, but it's being sponsored by Blue Systems instead, so it still has paid devs and so on, and retains the use of ubuntu infrastructure
<tsimpson> ultrixx: not really anything, Kubuntu is now sponsored by Blue Systems
<ultrixx> thanks. so 12.04 itself is still sponsored by canocial?
<tsimpson> yes, and it will be a normal LTS as before
<ultrixx> or did you mean after the release of 12.04?
<ultrixx> coo
<ultrixx> l
<ultrixx> i must say kubuntu really has become the best ubuntu flavour. nice to work with and without unity
<jovin> good choice
<jodema> hello
<ultrixx> hi
<lordievader> jodema, hello
<jodema> Hi lordvader
<lordievader> jodema, how are you?
<jodema> I'm OK the sun is out.
<lordievader> Are you ok because of the sun being out or does the sun have nothing to do with that?
<jodema> The sun means it's stopped raining. How are you?
<lordievader> I'm good too, here it has stopped raining too :)
<lordievader> I gotta eat, cya
<jodema> ok nice to chat must go and cook dinner for the family. bye
<hounddog_> hi, is there any setting or something to prevent the screen switching off when viewing a movie or something in fullview?
<avihay> hounddog_: some programs have it, others have it and it doesn't work well
<avihay> there are two solutions I know of
<sb1980> hi ! i'm trying to run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade and get: "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xfc' in position 27: ordinal not in range(128)"
<sb1980> anyone knows what to do?
<hounddog_> avihay, so just have to disable switching screen off
<avihay> one is setting one of the screen corner actions to prevent screensaver. doesn't always work properly. the other is setting up a new activity that has a special power managment profile
<avihay> didn't try it myself, so can't tell if it's effective
<Pici> sb1980: Please ask in #ubuntu+1, as precise is not yet released.
<sb1980> Pici: kthx
<avihay> hounddog_: or that, but I guess you do want your screen saver and powersave to normally work, so try one of the alternatives I offered
<jonay> what  is  the  best  RDP (RDP 5 or higher) client  for  Kubuntu ?
<DarthFrog> There is an Ubuntu channel for asking such questions.  Unfortunately, I can't recall the channel name.
<Unit193> DarthFrog: #ubuntu-bots "What is the best RDP client" or "What is the best remote desktop client"
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that's the ticket.  #ubuntu-bots
<Unit193> Yep, you can find it in !best as well. :)
<DarthFrog> Jonay: Ask your question there.
<DarthFrog> !best rdp
<Tifus> client or server?
<rork> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DarthFrog> A question about KMail: Can I strip the originator's email address from a HTML email prior to forwarding it?
<avihay> I imagine a program in KMail's calibre to have an option to send emails to scripts, but then again I expect a program like kmail to have no major show-stoppers after less then two major versions
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yes if you choose the edit option in the "to" text bar..then you can change to your own address
<daniel__> hello
<daniel__> :)
<danmm> hi
<hounddog_> i am just googling about limiting cpu usage for certain programms but that would only work if i have the process id... is there actually anything else that can limit it on a general base? when i run a java build for compressing some files it takes about 3 mins and in that time i cannot do anything...
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, a warning tho , dunno about 11.10 but 12.04 is giving me kmail crashes when trying to transfer emails to other folders
<hounddog_> forget it, found something where the whole process can be automated :)
<hounddog_> http://maketecheasier.com/limit-cpu-usage-of-any-process-in-linux/2010/09/22
<hounddog_> so nice... running a build and beeing able to do other things also :)
<vpnRoey> hello all
<vpnRoey> Daskreech, yo
<vpnRoey> So I got this shiny new Wacom Intuos5 tablet, ran "modprobe wacom" and then "sudo xsetwacom  --list devices" and see nothing.. how do I fix this?
<Daskreech> hi vpnRoey
<Daskreech> !wacom
<vpnRoey> error, no bot found
<vpnRoey> Daskreech, I ended up discussing this on #linuxwacom and on their advice sending a message to the linux wacom miling list.
<Daskreech> It's a driver issue?
<vpnRoey> Daskreech, could be
<vpnRoey> that's what they said
<vpnRoey> My kubuntu 12.04 kernel is from 4/10 though
<vpnRoey> weird.
<vpnRoey> the patch for the intuos5 was submitted in the end of March
<vpnRoey> so... I don't know if it is in this kernel or not
<Daskreech> vpnRoey: It wouldnt be
<vpnRoey> ack
<vpnRoey> *poo, I meant.
<vpnRoey> BRB
<SilentDis> ni hao ^_^
#kubuntu 2012-04-25
<Roey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947679&page=2  <-- the wacom intuos5-supporting patches should be in Kubuntu Oneric by now, right?? yet I do not see that
<Roey> Riddell:  hola
<Roey> sweetofserbia:  nice nick :)
<Vuth> hi
<Vuth> serbia?? the cold part of russia :P
<sweetofserbia> What?
<sweetofserbia> Serbia is ountry, not the part of Russia
<Hamra> serbia != siberia
<sweetofserbia> No, Serbia is Serbia
<sweetofserbia> http://maps.google.rs/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=srbija&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=sr&sa=N&tab=wl
<sweetofserbia> <Vuth>
<sweetofserbia> <Hamra>
<sweetofserbia> http://maps.google.rs/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=srbija&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=sr&sa=N&tab=wl
<Hamra> yes, i'm aware :)
<sweetofserbia> Ok
<Hamra> anyone here used calligra? and by used i mean *used*, not "tried it for 10 minutes" :P
<Vuth> :)
<tridentfish> ubuntulog
<tridentfish> hi
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know how to get power profiles to display the performace profiles like it used to, or where it has been moved to?
<FULANO_> hi!!!
<FULANO_> HELLO!!
<Daskreech> Hi?
<sinthetek> for some reason my oneiric netbook won't lock when i close the lid despite appropriate power profile config
<sinthetek> i installed and manually ran xscreensaver but that doesn't seem to work
<sinthetek> (the screensaver activates but doesn't lock or activate on lid close)
<Whiskey`Wonka> sinthetek: there does seam to be issues with the power profiles. i can not get any of the speed govenors to show up so the laptop is locked at full
<Belial`> i noticed there's two different ppas for keeping current with kde. the kubuntu ppa and the kubuntu backports ppa. which one is the best to use?
<RexHaviK> Belial`, also -beta , backports is my choice
<Belial`> is there much of a difference between the two?
<Belial`> they're both semi official, correct?
<lordievader> Good morning
<|Dove|> I have new problems with Kubuntu
<|Dove|> i think i'll install Xubuntu...
<|Dove|> but Kubuntu is  very pretty :_
<lordievader> |Dove|, what kind of problems do you have?
<|Dove|> Well
<|Dove|> I pressed the shutdown button, the logoff button, and it didn't do nothing
<lordievader> Did you disable the powermanager service?
<|Dove|> what's that?
<|Dove|> i have Ubuntu + Xubuntu + Kubuntu, but I installed the xubunut-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<|Dove|> it isn't a clean kubuntu installation
<|Dove|> tomorrow (the release of 12.04) i'll install a clean xubuntu
<|Dove|> but i love kubuntu...
<|Dove|> my system is an Acer Aspire 6930
<lordievader> Why not install a fresh 12.04 of kubuntu then?
<|Dove|> a Nvidia 9300m GS
<|Dove|> because i have this problems
<|Dove|> well, and Intel Centrino 2GHz
<|Dove|> i think that it'd have to go correctly, no?
<|Dove|> with the kwin effects..
<lordievader> Yes it should work with kwin effects, but i think/hope that a fresh install of 12.04 should fix this problem.
<|Dove|> Okey
<|Dove|> I'll tryi t
<|Dove|> as i have /home in a different partition, i'll have no problem
<|Dove|> i hope it works
<lordievader> It's the same fix I am going to do for my problem, a soundcard that does not work...
<|Dove|> but I also like Xubuntu, i'm working with it now
<|Dove|> it's too simple, but it's fast
<lordievader> You could ofcourse have both.
<|Dove|> yes
<|Dove|> 12.04 will have plasma too?
<lordievader> I guess so (haven't seen much of 12.04 yet though)
<|Dove|> oh my god, I hope that they won't do as like gnome - unity
<|Dove|> i love this KDE, i don't want to change it
<lordievader> |Dove|,  it has KDE 4.8 I believe and that has still plasma, would be strange if they threw it out...
<|Dove|> Well
<|Dove|> lordievader: i changed to KDE now
<|Dove|> it goes faster at the moment
<|Dove|> i had a problem with firefox, when i opened it, all went slowly
<|Dove|> but in kde and xfce, so I installed chrome
<|Dove|> with LibreOffice it happens the same...
<|Dove|> but now kubuntu looks fine :)
<lordievader> Ok good!
<|Dove|> the problem is that i have a caos in the menu, with the kde apps, xfce apps, gnome apps...
<|Dove|> i used the menu cleaner script, but there's a caos too xD
<lordievader> You can edit the menu, rightclick the kicker and say edit menu
<|Dove|> now i just have to decide, xubuntu or kubuntu :_
<|Dove|> I see
<|Dove|> oh, i didn't know that! t hanks
<lordievader> That's the fun about linux you dont have to decide, you can have both :P
<|Dove|> yes, i think i'll install kubuntu *clean*
<|Dove|> because I love the KDE apps
<|Dove|> and then i'll install xubuntu-desktop, because Xubuntu haven't got a lot of apps as Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<|Dove|> Thankyous :)
<|Dove|> And you have problems with Firefox and LibreOffice?
<|Dove|> *have you goy
<|Dove|> *got
<lordievader> I don't use libreoffice much.. but I don't have any problems with FF
<|Dove|> oh, now FF goes fine
<|Dove|> but i prefer Chrome
<|Dove|> i have my windows bookmarks synched
<lordievader> |Dove|, FF now also supports syncing, and you can also use Chromium, an open-source variant of chome, and has better support for the theming of kde.
<|Dove|> uhm
<|Dove|> and will chromium synch with my windows chrome?
<lordievader> Yes
<|Dove|> I see
<|Dove|> Another question, is the source code of the bash shell avaliable?
<|Dove|> or the bourne
<lordievader> Probably, http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/bashtop.html
<|Dove|> and rekonq is good?
<lordievader> With webbrowsers it is much dependent on personal preference, I don't use it btw.
<|Dove|> look: http://www.debianadmin.com/kubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-lts-beta-2-screenshots-gallery.html
<|Dove|> it's like the actually KDE, but "grayie"
<|Dove|> xD
<lordievader> Looks a lot like what I already have :P, let's just hope my sound card would work again.
<|Dove|> and is possible to change the KDE typoghraphy?
<|Dove|> or the Chrome font, idk
<|Dove|> because the chrome font at KDE is very different that the Chrome font at XFCE
<lordievader> What do you mean exactly? The menu's?
<|Dove|> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-250412-120727.php
<|Dove|> look
<|Dove|> this orange things are from KDE, I supose that it's an error of the screenshot taker
<|Dove|> because i don't see that xD
<lordievader> But what do you want to change?
<|Dove|> look at the markups font
<|Dove|> this font...
<|Dove|> but it doesn't matter
<lordievader> Look in the preferences.
<lordievader> Of chrome
<|Dove|> maybe installing another theme
<lordievader> Hey I gotta go, gotta do some groceries shopping, cya/
<sidharth> hello, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but in the process partition maager crashed, and now i have lost all the data. Please someone help me resuce my data
<mydogsnameisrudy> sidharth: will your system boot up ?
<sidharth> yes
<sidharth> i was using dual boot windows7 + kubuntu 11.10
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<sidharth> now i have lost the win7 and a partition
<sidharth> win7 is not inportant
<sidharth> but the partition is and was in ntfs format
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok hmmm im not sure so hang out a bit for more help and dont panic ;)
<sidharth> thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> just keep asking someone will help
<mydogsnameisrudy> ill so some looking too
<sidharth> so should i repost the querry?
<mydogsnameisrudy> if more people come on sure
<sidharth> hello everyone, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but it crashed in between the process and now i have lost all of my data, Sumone please guide me how i can recover the data. The partition was in ntfs format.
<mydogsnameisrudy> sidharth:  seems to be alot of ways to recover partitions i was googling but i have not used any of them so dont feel i can tell you to use one. or the other..
<mydogsnameisrudy> we need someone who has done this to come on
<sidharth> mydogsnameisrudy:  hmm, i also tried google at the first place but most of the solutions were for windows os, but i am using Kubuntu for now as i have lost my win partition too.
<mydogsnameisrudy> you might ask on #ubuntu its more active right now
<sidharth> ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> sinthetek:  i  see there not helping much over on #ubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> take a look at testdisk   http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<mydogsnameisrudy> have you ever recoverd lost partition before
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm nm seems sidharth has left
<BluesKaj> I haven't but my son managed to off a windows partition that had become inaccessible . He used ubuntu live cd to transfer the data to an external drive
<mydogsnameisrudy> i was looking at testdisk for him but i have never used it
<BluesKaj> he then reinstalled windows and copied the data back
<georgelappies> will there be any large updates yet to come between now and release?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> everything is frozen 'til tomorrow , georgelappies , unless you haven't updated /upgraded since the weekend
<torbjorn> im trying to add a static ipv6 route, but the networking service seems stuck... I keep getting "networking stop/waiting" when I try to start it
<torbjorn> and the graphical network config utility keeps crashing whenever i touch the interfaces file or the networking service it seems
<BluesKaj> torbjorn, if you're using a router make sure IPv6 is enabled
<Torch> mydogsnameisrudy: testdisk is what i would have recommended too
<guyvdb_> I have recently installed 64bit Kubuntu 11.10. I cannot get flash working in either google chrome, chromium or firefox. Any pointers
<Riddell> guyvdb_: install flashplugin-installer
<guyvdb_> I have tried that... will try again
 * mydogsnameisrudy hates to recommend something he has not tryed himself
<guyvdb_> also used fixefox plugin Flash-Aid to try install both 32 bit and beta 64bit versions
<guyvdb_> I have flash-player-properties executable that lauches from the command line. Where is the flash so stored?
<BluesKaj> guyvdb_, place libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<guyvdb_> k let me try
<|Dove|> Can somebody say me what are the recomended requirements for running kde + effects correctly?
<lordievader> |Dove|, wikipedia has the following to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<lordievader> Do you have graphics drivers installed?
<szal> 3D hardware acceleration-enabled graphics card + driver (for NVidia, everything from GeForce 6 series on; for ATi, everything that runs on the proprietary fglrx driver)
<BluesKaj> |Dove|, make sure you have the recommended graphics driver installed , kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , if any listed
<|Dove|> yes
<|Dove|> there are 4 drivers listed, and I have one of those installed
<|Dove|> i just can have one of those
<BluesKaj> is the recommended one installed ?
<|Dove|> oh, y haven't the Recommended
<|Dove|> wait, i'll install it
<BluesKaj> ok good
<|Dove|> BluesKaj: it says me that i'm not authed to run this command
<|Dove|> :_
<|Dove|> hi?
<BluesKaj> |Dove|, it din't ask for your password ?
<|Dove|> no
<|Dove|> :S
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded since installing kubuntu?
<|Dove|> i have installed Ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop + xubuntu-desktop packages
<|Dove|> tomorrow i'll install a clean Kubuntu
<|Dove|> but i don't know why i can't install the driver
<BluesKaj> |Dove|, switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enter
<sc077> Who is up for a challange?
<BluesKaj> depends what it is ...I don't dive into waters until I know the depth
<mydogsnameisrudy> we all love them
<sc077> I'm running the kubuntu 12.04 beta on a hardware raid 1 SSD with ext4 and trim support.
<sc077> I've got a FILE leak
<sc077> you know, like a memory leak, but on the hard drive
<ikonia> sc077: file leak ? what
<ikonia> sc077: are you using hardware or software raid ?
<sc077> ya, I know right
<sc077> hardware raid
<ikonia> sc077: so what's the actual problem ?
<sc077> actual file usage is ~30 gb, over the course of 3 -4 days the hard drive will use 100% of the space
<sc077> File usage remains the same
<sc077> I can load up filelight and it will tell me 100% of the space on the drive is in use.
<ikonia> sorry what ?
<ikonia> you're not making any sense
<sc077> and that there are only 30 gb of files on the drive
<sc077> I know
<ikonia> sc077: please show me the output of the command "df -h" in a pastebin
<sc077> /dev/sdb1              99G   34G   61G  36% /
<sc077> udev                  5.9G  4.0K  5.9G   1% /dev
<sc077> tmpfs                 5.9G  137M  5.8G   3% /tmp
<sc077> tmpfs                 2.4G  980K  2.4G   1% /run
<sc077> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<sc077> none                  5.9G   84K  5.9G   1% /run/shm
<FloodBotK1> sc077: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> or flood the channel instead
<sc077> I just rebooted, so right now it is ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<BluesKaj> too late but
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> sc077: which file system is filling up ?
<sc077> /dev/sdb1 or /
<ikonia> sc077: how are you determaining it's full
<sc077> df -h
<sc077> error messages from other apps
<ikonia> sc077: is it going to %100 full
<sc077> system thinks it is full, but it isn't
<sc077> reboot clears the error
<ikonia> is it going to %100
<sc077> yes
<ikonia> when it next goes to %100 to "touch /test" see if it will allow that to happen
<sc077> letting it get that full will take a few days... and really plays havok with the system
<ikonia> I can imagine
<Promethes> hi, how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 today? i tried sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d without any success
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> Promethes, make sure you update/upgrade in 11.10 first tho
<Kalidarn> is 12.04 even out  yet
<BluesKaj> the beta is
<Kalidarn> oh why bother then it comes out later today
<Kalidarn> might as well update to final
<BluesKaj> official release is tomorrow
<Kalidarn> according to the release schedule it's due on the 26th, unless it gets delayed
<Kalidarn> Wed Apr 25 15:35:23 UTC 2012 so yeah, tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, it's firm , the release is the 26th
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Promethes> BluesKaj: i have 11.10, tried also sudo do-release-upgrade -d with the same effects: nothing
<BluesKaj> Promethes, make sure your upgrade configuration in upgrade manager is set to normal
<Promethes> BluesKaj: is normal
<BluesKaj> Promethes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Promethes> BluesKaj: tried this too, but after point 2 (admin password) installer crashes with error "UnicodeEncodeError: ..."
<Promethes> BluesKaj: i just wonder if this is issue only with upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 beta. If not, then i will not be able to upgrade to 12.04 when it will be released
<sidharth> hello everyone, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but it crashed in between the process and now i have lost all of my data, Sumone please guide me how i can recover the data. The partition was in ntfs format.
<mydogsnameisrudy> welcome back sidharth  take a look at testdisk
<sidharth> test disk?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hold i get a link
<BluesKaj> Promethes, we need a backtrace , it's probly a python bug
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhWbSM-630E    sidharth
<Promethes> BluesKaj: it could be related to locale, when running command " LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade " - UnicodeEncodeError does not appear
<BluesKaj> Promethes, ok , is that command working then ?
<Promethes> yes
<sidharth> mydogsnameisrudy: thanks man, i think this is the ultimate solution to my problem, will check this out right away
<Promethes> BluesKaj: but gives message: Checking for a new ubuntu release, and then: No new release found. And thats all
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok good luck with it
<BluesKaj> Promethes, try  " LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade -d " ..it's worth a shot
<Promethes> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/463574/ there is this error when using my locale (polish)
<Promethes> BluesKaj: tried, nothing changed, no release
<BluesKaj> Promethes, ok
<ubuntu__> helo all
<BluesKaj> Promethes, it probably means you don't have a locale properly set , e.g. running inside a chroot
<BluesKaj> Promethes, I'm getting this advice elsewhere
<Promethes> BluesKaj: i;ve checked my locale, all vars are set to pl_PL.UTF-8 except LANGUAGE and LC_ALL, those two are empty
<BluesKaj> Promethes, do you have muon installed , if so remove it and update manager , and try again
<Promethes> BluesKaj: ok
<Promethes> BluesKaj: i removed muon and update-manager-kde, i cannot remove update-manager-core because this package contains do-release-upgrade script. Anyway, after muon removal i tried do-release-upgrade -d without any success
<sidharth> mydogsnameisrudy: there is one big big problem with this man, it renames all the files...:( If possible is there nething like easeus for linux?
<tsimpson> Promethes: you should probably report that in #kubuntu-devel so the developers can see what's going on
<mydogsnameisrudy> renames them? ok ill look more
<mydogsnameisrudy> testdisk site has a forum you can look in might be a way to use it there
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://forum.cgsecurity.org/phpBB3/partition-recovery-f5.html?sid=3ce58b64c3d675080247489fea1fd1b9  sidharth
<Benutzer> moin
<BluesKaj> Promethes, I've had muon update manager removed for a while and do release worked here .
<Promethes> BluesKaj: yes, because there is a bug in muon, in sources dialog, i've set option 'Show new distribution releases: to never", and in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is now set normal
<Promethes> BluesKaj: before in muon setting was normal but in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades really it was lts - and that was stopping the upgrade
<hello_pluto> Hello. I'm trying to build Digikam 2.5 on Kubuntu 64-bit. I type make and end up getting this error:
<hello_pluto> /path/to/build/core/libs/dimg/loaders/pgfloader.cpp:70:22: fatal error: PGFimage.h: No such file or directory
<hello_pluto> Any ideas?  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Promethes, ok good to know , so you're upgrading to 12,04 now ?
<Promethes> BluesKaj: yes
<junior> alou
<junior> boa tarde galera
<BluesKaj> !pt | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> sorry jussi__ , I'm not fast enough on the tab key
<sidharth> hello vividh
<hello_pluto> Hello. I'm trying to build Digikam 2.5 on Kubuntu 64-bit. I type make and end up getting this error:
<hello_pluto> /path/to/build/core/libs/dimg/loaders/pgfloader.cpp:70:22: fatal error: PGFimage.h: No such file or directory
<hello_pluto> I found that I can downlaod the pgflib package from sourceforge.  I then try to install it, but it still doesnt' install PGFImage.h (even though it's in the package).
<ybit> any idea why the get hot new stuff browser thingy doesn't find the icon tasks widget?
<ybit> or why it can't find the takeoff launcher?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<apOcalpyse> is 12.04 still in progress for release tomorrow?
<phoenix_firebrd> apOcalpyse: it will be released at 21 hrs
<apOcalpyse> thanks, i wasnt sure if there was any disruptions due to recent events
<phoenix_firebrd> apOcalpyse: sorry, i was not aware of the recent events you refer
<phoenix_firebrd> apOcalpyse: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/216/builds
<apOcalpyse> didnt know if canonical dropping support was going to disrupt things
<apOcalpyse> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> apOcalpyse: yw
<tbruff13> can someone help me I would like to upgrade my 11.10 Kubuntu installation to 12.04 over the internet can i do this
<tbruff13> at this moment
<tbruff13> and if so how?
<Riddell> tbruff13: 12.04 has not been released
<tbruff13> Riddell, yes I know this information
<tbruff13> I would like to upgrade to the beta
<Riddell> run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<tbruff13> Riddell,
<tbruff13> ok
<tbruff13> i have everything backed up just in case
<tbruff13> Riddell, another question if you do not mind
<tbruff13> When i select a mirror using the select best mirror option Will the mirror that it chooses be up to date
<Riddell> archive mirrors generally are
<Riddell> but they're not controlled by canonical or ubuntu so no guarantee
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: are you jonathan riddell ?
<Sentynel> Riddell: any idea why kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade informs me there's no new release found? I am on 11.10
<Sentynel> I'm not massively fussed about upgrading early, I'm just curious
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: no autographs please
<Riddell> Sentynel: I'm afraid not
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: he he. Is the logo issue settled?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: it would be nice to have the current logo as it is
<tbruff13> Riddell, I have another question for you I just did my senior project convincing my school to move to Kubuntu and I was told by Canonical that I would still be supported for the school board
<tbruff13> that is weird mine found an update
<tbruff13> Riddell, are you there
<Riddell> sort of
<Riddell> kindae busy with release prep
<Riddell> tbruff13: I don't follow your question
<tbruff13> Riddell, I did a Senior Project on Kubuntu in Schools and My School District is considering switching our Windows computers to Kubuntu I was told by Canonical that support for Kubuntu would continue to exist is this true?
<Riddell> tbruff13: interesting
<Riddell> tbruff13: so someone in canonical said they would still offer commerical support?
<Riddell> or just a vaugue assurance that someone would offer something supporting?
<tbruff13> Riddell, I have that someone's name, but I do not feel confortable giving it out
<tbruff13> Riddell, no we discussed prices and everything
<Riddell> tbruff13: when was this?
<tbruff13> This was 2 or three months ago
<Riddell> tbruff13: oh it's all changed
<tbruff13> Riddell, i have been keeping up with him on a daily basis
<tbruff13> to see if the terms changed they have not
<tbruff13> Riddell, he says and I quote "anything in the main repository is supported", Issues with KDE itself may not be supported depending on the issue
<Riddell> tbruff13: interesting, that hasn't been true for years
<Riddell> and I expect KDE to move to universe next release
<Riddell> tbruff13: anyway I expect to announce a new support partner for Kubuntu sometime in May
<tbruff13> Riddell, I need to know if support will still be able to come from Canonical on a case by case basis he says this is the case
<Riddell> tbruff13: if you /msg me the name I can discuss it internally with him and my manager
<Riddell> tbruff13: I've been told lots of times that canonical isn't supporting kubuntu any more including 12.04LTS (although they only told me this after I made the announcement saying it would be supported)
#kubuntu 2012-04-26
<Guest37447> hello
<xixor> sup dawgs
<xixor> yo, how do I run something from the keyboard?    windows key + R in windows, and just type the name of a program, and it will find it, and run it?  is that possible?
<oldos2er> xixor: Alt-F2
<xixor> ah, cool, thanks
<oldos2er> xixor: welcome
<xixor> well, the kubuntu 12.04 beta installer was the smoothest and most refined linux installer I have ever seen
<oldos2er> +1
<phoenix_firebrd> Will this bug be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/953559 before the release ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953559 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 install failed to install bootloader using btrfs for root file system" [Medium,New]
<junior> boa noite povo
<xixor> oldos2er: I haven't run a linux on a desktop machine in a few years… headless servers only
<tbruff13> congrats to the kubuntu team this is the first time i have had a apt-dist upgrade that did not break my system
<oldos2er> phoenix_firebrd: you should probably ask in #ubuntu-devel
<phoenix_firebrd> oldos2er: ya thats right
<oldos2er> xixor: well, hope you enjoy kubuntu. i sure do
<xixor> yeah… looks good so far
<tbruff13> oldos2er, i already use it it was just an upgrade
<tbruff13> oldos2er, i have a question about graphics drivers if you don't mind
<tbruff13> when is jockey going to update their AMD drivers
<xixor> oldos2er:  I haven't used  KDE that much since 2005… I've forgotten everything.  I feel a little naked not knowing all the keystrokes, configurations, etc
<oldos2er> tbruff13: no idea. nvidia here
<oldos2er> i'm not a dev
<oldos2er> xixor: it's the same as kde 3.5x, but different.  :)
<oldos2er> check out http://kubuntuforums.net/
<xixor> I find KDE a little hard to get my head around to be honest
<oldos2er> xixor: yeah, you can do as much or as little customization as you like
<oldos2er> there's a lot to learn
<xixor> You know, there is a lot there
<oldos2er> i've been using kde 4.x for a couple years, feel like i've just scratched the surface
<xixor> is there a windows+key + E? launch new explorer/nautilus/whatever keystroke that is default?
<oldos2er> um...
<xixor> ah, dolphin is what it's called, sorry, my bad
<oldos2er> you can configure any keyboard shortcuts you prefer
<oldos2er> try http://maketecheasier.com/configure-custom-shortcuts-in-kde/2009/09/28
<xixor> so, I have a mouse, microsoft wireless mouse 5000, works ok.  Do you think getting the forward/back buttons on either side of the mouse is a fools errand?
<oldos2er> xixor: you mean to go forward / back in dolphin?
<oldos2er> i have a microsoft mouse too
<xixor> yeah, that's exactly what I mean
<oldos2er> try http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=92930
<oldos2er> haven't tried that myself though
<xixor> sounds like you have to change code and recompile?
<xixor> rekonq is following the forward/back buttons, but dolphin isn't
<oldos2er> not sure. don't think compiling anything is required....
<oldos2er> if you check out http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Feature_Plan it says that feature is planned for kde 4.9
<xixor> oh, the xbinkeys method?
<xixor> ooh, cool
<oldos2er> yes
<xixor> so do most people end up installing aptitude?  or do most (k/u)buntuers use apt-get?  I have mainly been using debian the last … 15 years or so
<oldos2er> i love aptitude, but it sux with multiarch
<xixor> multiarch?
<oldos2er> running 32-bit apps on 64-bit OS
<xixor> gahhh!!! kubuntu doesn't install vim by default????? the horrors
<oldos2er> aptitude gets confused about dependencies
<oldos2er> lol
<xixor> 12.04 is still in beta right?
<oldos2er> until tomorrow
<oldos2er> or today, depending on your location
<xixor> oh really?
<xixor> cool… I get to experience the apt-get dist-upgrade in kubuntu
 * xixor pre-emptively prepares a rescue cd
<xixor> is there a KDE for <insert OS here> users guide/tutorial?
<oldos2er> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php?21-Documentation
<xixor> ah. great
<xixor> I will read that all through tonight
<Guest47627> hola
<Guest47627> hi
<Guest47627> some know how to put a cd rom shortcut on dolphin?
<Jacky> Like into the panels on the left?
<Jacky> (or right)
<Guest47627> yes
<Guest47627> left
<Jacky> Well, navigating to that view in Dolphin, then right-clicking the panel and then selecting 'Add Entry..'
<Jacky> should do the trick.
<Guest47627> and path?
<Jacky> Should be automatically filled with the current directory path.
<Jacky> >_<
<nicon`> Hello :-) Is there any informations when can I expect new Kubuntu 12.04 in download?
<Riddell> nicon`: out today
<Riddell> more kubuntu presense needed in #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> nicon`: I'd already told you this in #ubuntu
<nicon`> ikonia: :-)
<ikonia> nicon`: spamming channels with the same question after being told isn't nice
<ikonia> nicon`: I don't find it funny, I find it rude
<nicon`> ikonia: on diffrent channels there's diffrent people.
<nicon`> And now I'm asking about kubuntu, not ubuntu.
<ikonia> but you've already had the answer
<nicon`> So please, stay calm :-)
<ikonia> I am calm,
<nicon`> I don't see it :-)
<ikonia> then you are blind as well as rude
<nicon`> Now this talk is more spamming, than one my question :-)
<Tm_T> nicon`: yes, when it's out (prolly within next 12 hours)
<ikonia> yes, it is
<nicon`> And this is answer I was looking for.
<nicon`> Tm_T: thanks.
<Tm_T> no hard-set release time as far as I know
<nicon`> On #ubuntu they couldn't answer :-)
<nicon`> So there was a reason to ask it here.
<SunTsu> nicon`: you already git this answer on #ubuntu
<SunTsu> got even
<Tm_T> nicon`: you can join us in #ubuntu-release-party if you like to share the waiting with other enthusiasts
<georgelappies> hi all, is it out yet?
<Unit193> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
 * Jacky looks at the clock.
 * Jacky sets timer.
<georgelappies> lol, me as well
<Tm_T> I wonder how people assume they would miss the release
<Jacky> Mark, I'm looking at you, lol.
<georgelappies> haven't been any large updates lately so the daily cureent of today should be identical to the final right?
<Tm_T> I mean, the amount of fuss it triggers...
<Tm_T> georgelappies: hopefully, yes
<georgelappies> just for info, what happens to the cdimage.ubuntu/daily-current/ iso for kubuntu once 12.04 is out? does it stay the same as the final iso i.e. no more change?
<Tm_T> georgelappies: daily is daily (:
<georgelappies> or is it rebuild daily still with only 12.04 fixes in? (now new stuff for 12.10)
<Tm_T> georgelappies: 12.10 development wont begin in few weeks anyway
<Tm_T> after that, daily will be daily development I believe
<rethus> some time ago there was a shortcut: CTRL+ALT+Backspace to kick the windowmanager... how can i reactivate this?
<Tm_T> rethus: "alt"+"print screen"+"k" perhaps?
<rethus> why that?
<rethus> has the "kick wm" shortut switch to those strange shortcut?
<Tm_T> my source is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1220/how-can-i-restart-x-server-from-the-command-line
<Oxymoron> What will 12.10 brings?
<Riddell> that's a question for 6 months time
<ct529> hi everybody .... is there an interface in kubuntu to switch on and off all the services, and to decided which services should be run at boot time (mysql, http, and so on)?
<kalleguld> anyone here want to take a bug report on the kubuntu.org website?
<Riddell> kalleguld: maybe, what's up?
<kalleguld> all the kubuntu download links points to 12.04, but I get a 404 error when downloading
<Riddell> kalleguld: that's because we're in the process of releasing!
<Riddell> it's not a one step process, a bit of patience needed :)
<kalleguld> ah, ok. When can I expect it to work again?
<Riddell> kalleguld: "today" is all we can say
<kalleguld> ok, 'll try in 24 hours time :)
<kalleguld> thanks for the help, and good luck on the new release :)
<Riddell> kalleguld: nah should be much sooner than that
<ct529> hi everybody .... is there an interface in kubuntu to switch on and off all the services, and to decided which services should be run at boot time (mysql, http, and so on)?
<hup> when will 12.04 be out? will it be directly on kubuntu.org when it's out?
<ikonia> hup: pretty much yes, the home pages will be updated
<hup> ok thanks
<Riddell> ikonia: thanks :)
<ikonia> ;~
<ikonia> ;)
<georgelappies> during the last two weeks or so i downloaded ubuntu and xubuntu and tried the 12.04 releases out. Problem is once you used kubuntu KDE DE nothing else even comes close! The kubuntu and kde guys rock :D
<Riddell> georgelappies: you can stay around :)
<georgelappies> ubuntu unity is to slow still and pressing meta key to bring up Dash is very, very slow. Who wants to wait 10 seconds when pressing a button the first time after a boot to see possible apps if you don't know the name for them :(
<georgelappies> thanks Riddel, will surely do
<georgelappies> xfce is just to dated graphics wise, the top panel hurts my eyes when I look at it. My 12.04 kubuntu install doesn't use that much more ram and sure feels just as snappy but looks order of magnitude more beutifull
<Riddell> georgelappies: we like to think of kubuntu as just that little bit better looking.  the software is pretty too
<georgelappies> Riddel: Qt is completely opensource now right? also will kde be ported to Qt5?
<Riddell> georgelappies: it's been completely free software for about a decade
<Riddell> georgelappies: the development process is now also very open
<Riddell> georgelappies: kdelibs will become KDE Frameworks 5 and use Qt 5, besides applications needing a recompile there won't be noteable change for users
<cinde> I forgot my password, and tried to reset it from the prompt in the grub menu, by typing 'passwd cinde' It asks for the new password and to retype, but then it says password has not been changed. Any ideas why that is not working?
<georgelappies> Riddel: cool :) so are there plans for kde5?
<sjk_> I have problem printing with 12.04 beta. Printer Configuration does not print test page
<vista_killer> hello
<vista_killer> nice work with kubuntu 12.04
<vista_killer> this release is perfect :)
<sjk_> Is that a common problem or just me?
<cinde> sjk: I have a problem with my printers also. They'll work when I first add them, then a couple of days later they wont work
<georgelappies> my bad, KDE Frameworks 5 is KDE5 :)
<sjk_> I didn't succeed with printing at all
<sjk_> with another computer and kubuntu 11.10 the same printer works
<cinde> sjk: did you try googling your printer with kubuntu 12.04?
<sjk_> cinde: i am trying, but no success yet
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when will 12.04 be released?
<asfyxia> gribouille: I guess somewhere in the evening, european time
<mweijts> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<urlwolf> will kubuntu be released at the same time as ubuntu today?
<urlwolf> The iso beta 2 has been removed...
<artao> hai
<artao> today at some point I'll be recieving a new video card. moving from an ati x600 to a geforce gtx560 ti ... .... regarding installing the new card, all i have to do under linux is shut the machine down, install the new card, and reboot. right? linux will automagically take care of the hardware change?
<szal> artao: if you didn't have proprietary drivers installed for the ATI card, that'll most likely do
<szal> artao: if you did, however, you might first want to remove these
<artao> yeah. the x600 is legacy. unsupported by ati's linux driver.
<Riddell> whee! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<artao> i figured linux would do such =D thx .... i remember YEARS ago me and some buddies installed linux on one computer, took the hard drive out and put it in a COMPLETELY different computer, and tried booting ... linux was confused at first, and wanted to reboot a couple more times ... but then ran just fine
<ct529> hi everybody .... is there an interface in kubuntu to switch on and off all the services, and to decided which services should be run at boot time (mysql, http, and so on)?
<GirlyGirl> ct529: Statup settings or something in systemsettings
<GirlyGirl> ct529: Ah sorry that is for kde services only I think
<ct529> GirlyGirl: indeed, I am talking about system services, like daemons and so on
<ct529> GirlyGirl: but thanks all the same for the nice try :-)
<urlwolf> I'm going to install kubuntu from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/
<Riddell> urlwolf: eh?
<urlwolf> is this a bad idea? if so, stop me.
<ikonia> urlwolf: you said that in #ubuntu
<Riddell> urlwolf: follow links from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<ikonia> urlwolf: can you please stop asking the same questions in multiple channels
<urlwolf> yes, sorry, I mistook the chat win
<Riddell> to e.g. http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<urlwolf> I realized my error, but it was too late
<asfyxia> join #ubuntu
<asfyxia> sorry... mistake
<urlwolf> Riddell: thanks, thes link is then the release version. great!
<vista_killer> telepathy is not working i try to add gmail and msn account but it never connect
<vista_killer> and the edit. remove account are not working at all
<dmatt> ct529: if you are trying to avoid manual conf file editing, try rcconf, it is not kde based, but is easy enough and has no dependencies
<gribouille> kubuntu keeps asking me if I want to upgrade to the new version. How can I disable this?
<dmatt> ct529: aah, rcconf is probably limited to system 5services and not upstart, so it is not good solution
<antlarr> "Site off-line" . Too much pressure? :)
<dmatt> gribouille: muon/settings/remind me of distribution upgrade (might be slightly different words in your localisation)
<gribouille> dmatt, ok, thanks
<ManDay> Hello.
<ManDay> When will Kubuntu probabaly be released?
<liquidat> ManDay: http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<asfyxia> Manday, it's already there, but the fire brigade is cooling the servers...
<ManDay> Yes, everything died
<ManDay> I did not think Kubuntu would be released on the same days ubuntu
<ManDay> cheers
<drostie> what's happened? :o
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ManDay> Ubuntu was release drostie
<ManDay> That happend.
<drostie> I know that, but was there a capacity problem or something?
<ManDay> There always is
<imetallica> ManDay, too many people are connecting to the servers. That's the problem.
<BluesKaj> nothing new in my repos , and I'm on 12.04 beta
<ManDay> I think it was the same 2 cycles ago
<ManDay> Everyone rushing to download the freshly realeased version
<ManDay> "Available only for limited time and in limited amounts"
<gribouille> what is apper?
<ManDay> "paper", perhaps?
<drostie> okay, hopping on the torrents to help seed them back to others. :D
<drostie> woo, already hit an upload speed of 1 MB/s. :D
<gribouille> HOW CAN STOP APPER FROM CONSTANTLY ASKING IF I WANT TO UPGRADE TO THE NEW DISTRIBUTION?
<liquidat> gribouille: Are you nuts?
<drostie> by upgrading? :D
<gribouille> liquidat, no
<SunTsu> gribouille: by not yelling
<liquidat> gribouille: I was about to answer the question what apper is, but since you started screaming: no way.
<gribouille> liquidat, fuck off
<drostie> Yes, tell the support staff to fuck off, that will surely get you an answer.
<SunTsu> gribouille: watch your language, else opers might decide that your time in this chanel is up
<drostie> It's not like we're volunteers in an open source project or anything.
 * liquidat likes ignore lists =)
 * SunTsu seconds that
<Tm_T> everybody, calm down and behave (:
<asfyxia> http://userbase.kde.org/Apper
<danielo> witam
<danielo> helo.
<danielo> I would like to ask You about torrent with kubuntu 12.04 64 bit???
<imetallica> question: kubuntu ships with calligra or with libreoffice?
<drostie> i386 torrent ratio > 1.0 now. :D
<drostie> and seeding amd64.
<danielo> I was trying to het it from homepage
<drostie> yay for large data transfers.
<danielo> get*
<drostie> torrents are here, danielo: http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<danielo> thanks
<Tm_T> imetallica: calligra I believe
<danielo> the homepage is overloaded
<danielo> I heard caligra
<drostie> danielo: see the file kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<imetallica> Cool, looking forward to try calligra... thanks Tm_T.
<danielo> I was trying caligra on my 11.10
<danielo> there is a lot to do
<danielo> but is is usable :P
<imetallica> danielo, yeh but calligra will be kinda promising when it's finished.
<imetallica> I remember using it once, it had poor compatibility with M$ files...
<danielo> I was trying it. And the UI is really great
<danielo> it is stable to I think
<danielo> but I had dificullty find some funcionality
<danielo> f.e. to set one background to the all in caligra stage
<danielo> I mean here for all slides
<drostie> yay, seeding i386 now too. :D
<danielo> in spreed sheet caligra I couldnt deleta all cell. I had to do it one by one
<imetallica> drostie, poor download speed here :<
<drostie> haven't quite hit 2MiB/s upload, but I have come a little close occasionally.
<danielo> and other thinks like that
<Ravage> #/join #kubuntu-de
<danielo> It was hard to find some funcions in hole caligra
<imetallica> danielo, well I hope they fixed most of these things
<imetallica> cus I really liked the new version...
<danielo> yeah
<danielo> I do to
<danielo> and I have to admit that performance are better in libre office :D
<imetallica> meh downloading at 150Kbps is soo sad :<
<danielo> I am downloading throught http 475 KiB/s
<drostie> Such a shame I never wrote that script to make Deluge report its share ratios in decibels. :<
<danielo> so with whole my internet speed :D
<drostie> woo! just hit 2 MiB/s upload, just for a short time. :D
<drostie> and am sustaining it. :DD
<imetallica> and here I've got like 10Mbps of download
<drostie> Just for kicks, my ratios when measured in decibels are now +1.4 dB, +0.8 dB on the two main deskto torrents. :D
<ManDay> Still down
<Kalidarn> hrm are the dvds out yet though
<drostie> The DVDs are out but I'm not helping with their torrents.
<sc077> @ikonia are you active this morning?
<gribouille> apper still asks me to upgrade
<sc077> I've got a leak on my SSD (seriously!) any ext4 gurus around?
<drostie> gribouille: try opening Software Updates, go to Settings, uncheck "show notifications for distribution upgrades"?
<BluesKaj> so there are no upgrades from the beta on april 22....nothing new in the  repos here since then
<Kalidarn> i'm on the torrents
<Kalidarn> it'll probably go a lot faster than cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Kalidarn> that's being thrashed
<Kalidarn> either that or it's throttled im getting 10KB/s trying to download a zsync file lol
<gribouille> drostie, what is the name of the command?
<saidi> i want to upgrade from kubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 without Internet connection is it possible?
<Kalidarn> you'll need then some media
<drostie> gribouille: for me? "muon".
<drostie> saidi: you can always download kubuntu 12.04 by some slow means and then burn it, or request a CD.
<gribouille> drostie, it was already unchecked
<saidi> drostie, i can download CD using other computer, i just don't which CD, the live or alternative?
<saidi> *don't know*
<ManDay> Excuse me, the kubuntu.com header looks ugly.
<GirlyGirl> saidi: You need the alternate image to do an offline upgrade
<ManDay> The one with the blue bubbles and a completely unaesthetic text glued onto it.
<drostie> saidi: get both.
<GirlyGirl> ManDay: kubuntu.org you mean
<ManDay> GirlyGirl: Is there a difference?
<drostie> saidi: the alternative you need to do the upgrade, but you need a livecd to debug if anything goes horribly wrong.
<imetallica> kubuntu.com redirects to .org
<BluesKaj> Anyone upgrading from beta this morning ? or is there an upgrade ?
<drostie> saidi: I mean, nothing should go horribly wrong. but I try to always be prepared.
<drostie> yay, torrent ratios > 3 .
<imetallica> 24 minutes to start installation of Kubuntu 12.04 and hello long 5 years on my laptop
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: With KDE sticking to an old release isn't always the best idea
<saidi> drostie, i really don't want that, what can i do if something wrong happen? clean re-install?
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, why not?
<drostie> saidi: that would also work. It helps to have /home on a separate partition for that, but yeah, you could always use your alternate CD to reinstall. But I use liveCDs more because I prefer to break into my own system. ^_^
<hueo> i've just upgraded to kubuntu 12.04 but i'm now getting an error when wryting sudo apt-get install -f: http://paste.kde.org/464162/
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: Lot of stablity and performance being added in the newer releases now as opposed to new features and bugs as with the early 4X releases
<Kalidarn> :) queued my torrents
<Kalidarn> time for sleep
<hueo> i'm also getting an error when writing sudo dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.kde.org/464168/
<drostie> saidi: so for example at one point I accidentally clobbered my group flags, and lost permission to 'sudo' because of it. I had to use a liveCD to mount my drive and with some chroot magic I gave myself those permissions back.
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, it's just I've a bad memory doing an dist-upgrade on kubuntu from 11.04 -> 11.10... it broke all my system
<GirlyGirl> hueo: Maybe try removing those packages then installing them?
<hueo> GirlyGirl: they could not be found
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: Best not to do upgrades if you have 3rd party ppas, also normally after a failed upgrade the system isn't necessary unfixable
<GirlyGirl> hueo: Check if you have only precise repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, I did not use 3rd party ppas... only the official ones
<saidi> drostie, LiveCD is important, but i'm talking about the upgrade is it safe? or i might broke everything
<imetallica> of course I could have fixed it, but it was faster to reinstall it all from scratch anyway...
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: If LTS works for you its fine of course especially if you cannot reinstall/upgrade every 6 months
<hueo> GirlyGirl: in sources.list yes but not in the folder sources.list.d :(
<drostie> saidi: upgrades are intended to be quite safe, and usually are. This one probably is too.
<drostie> saidi: with that said, they are a bit more unpredictable than normal software updates.
<imetallica> besides I was looking for this 5y LTS release, since I's asked to deploy Kubuntu on a lab from the school I work...
<GirlyGirl> hueo: Remove all mention of oneiric and then do sudo apt-get update then try -f again
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: The kmix bug in 12.04 is really anoying, might want to wait till its sorted then
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, what does it do? :D
<saidi> drostie, GirlyGirl : thank you, i will try
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: http://launchpad.net/bugs/963895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [High,Confirmed]
<imetallica> :D
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: See the release notes on the announcement at kubuntu.org for all known issues
<BluesKaj> kmail is till segfaulting like crazy , here ...i thought i was being worked on
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, isn't the website still down?
<hueo> GirlyGirl: still the same error :(
<GirlyGirl> imetallica: no but it is slow and crashes every now and then
<george_> Hello. Do I have to do something to update from 12.04 beta 2 to 12.04?
<hueo> i've removed everything which is not "precise"
<george_> Do I have to run any command or just procede to regular updates when they come?
<drostie> yay, I got a copy of the site. Boo, no Kubuntu Active for amd64. D:
<BluesKaj> george_, if you updated 12.04 4 days ago then you have it already , or so it seems ...nothing new in the repos , altho kmail is still broken here
<george_> BluesKaj: Ok. So, it seems that I alrealdy have 12.04. But I thought that 12.04 would come with telepathy and I still have kopete.
<drostie> Is there a way to use the "new UIs" of Kubuntu Active in the normal Kubuntu, with a lot of work? Any links to the groups who worked on it?
<drostie> I have a touchscreen convertible, so I might like it.
<imetallica> GirlyGirl, thanks for the advice, I'll try it now
<gribouille> I have finally defeated apper!
<george_> .
<GirlyGirl> gribouille: It does not come with telepathy decision changed
<gribouille> GirlyGirl, what do you mean?
<GirlyGirl> gribouille: Sorry wrong person
<GirlyGirl> george_: It does not come with telepathy decision changed
<hueo> GirlyGirl: i was able to remove all the packages but dictionaries-common
<bigbrovar> GirlyGirl: You mean the decision was changed to ship kubuntu 12.04 with kde telepathy? and it still comes with kopete by default?
<GirlyGirl> hueo: Now try install -f command
<GirlyGirl> bigbrovar: No to use kopete itself
<george_> GirlyGirl: Thanks Girl.
<hueo> GirlyGirl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947405/
<bigbrovar> GirlyGirl: yeah so 12.04 comes with kopete not kde telepapthy?
<GirlyGirl> bigbrovar: yes it comes to kopete although I believe they wanted to use telepathy instead but the plan did not work out
<bigbrovar> GirlyGirl: oh thats sad cus from what I heard kopete is nolonger maintained. But I guess they had to stick with that works.. Guess kde telepathy was not LTS ready
<bigbrovar> feel so bad for not finding time to test in the development releases. about to upgrade now though.
<GirlyGirl> bigbrovar: Its definitely not lts ready its in precise repos if you want to use it
<bigbrovar> GirlyGirl: yeah I use pidgin anyway which works well for my needs :)
<GirlyGirl> hueo: see this seems similar http://www.excession.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-1110-released.html
<drostie> have uploaded 11.5 copies of Kubuntu via BitTorrent so far. :D :D :D
<GirlyGirl> hueo: Fortunately I understand French considering your paste output
<zeroFantasia> i cant download torrents of kubuntu cd 32/64 :|
<drostie> 4 amd64, 7 i386
<bigbrovar> I just hope the network manager plasma  issue has been fixed. I found it very unstable with kubuntu 11.10
<drostie> zeroFantasia: why not?
<GirlyGirl> bigbrovar: Which issue?
<zeroFantasia> i get a 404 error
<zeroFantasia> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/precise/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<drostie> zeroFantasia: try the mirror at http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<BlouBlou> how can I upgrade kubuntu to 12.04 by not using muon?
<anathema_> hi guys I press alt+f2 and there is no launcher
<anathema_> I have just upgraded to 12.04 :D
<zeroFantasia> ok thanks! i just wanted to not stress the server :)
<anathema_> any way to restore the alt+f2?
<lordievader> anathema_, als+f2 still works fine here...
<BlouBlou> nobody knows?
<drostie> zeroFantasia: tell me about it. T_T
<BlouBlou> just want to upgrade kubuntu by not using muon
<anathema_> lordievader, do you know  where to find the settings?
<anathema_> cause in the keyboard shortcuts I cant find the name of this shortcut
<drostie> 25 minutes until I've downloaded kubuntu active from the server and can seed it on BitTorrent.
<lordievader> BlouBlou, I did that not so long ago, let me look up how...
<lordievader> anathema_, no sorry...
<anathema_> thanks
<anathema_> I thougtht that it was named
<anathema_> launcher
<BlouBlou> lordievader: would it work fine by using console?
<lordievader> BlouBlou, sudo do-release-upgrade -d (to be specific, I aborted it, I wanted to do a fresh install not an upgrade, but it looked like it would work)
<lordievader> Ah just tested my soundblaster audio card and it work again, yay :D
<drostie> yay. with hacks, I am starting my upload of kubuntu-active now. :D
<huz> i'm having a problem with kde after upgrading to kubuntu 12.04, nothing is bold in the scala syntax highlighting
<huz> i'm no kate 3.8.2 kde 4.8.2
<daniel____> hey
<daniel____> Is there anyone that runs 12.04 with kde?
<daniel____> do You have icon only task manager?
<daniel____> ok I found it :P
<daniel____> :D
<drostie> yay, folks torrenting kubuntu-active are now finally able to get it at a decent rate. :D
<drostie> (I am acting as a third seeder.)
<lln> Torrents work? I get 404s.
<zeroFantasia> lln: me too
<drostie> torrents at http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<drostie> except for kubuntu-active (our new tablet version) which is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/precise/release/
<BluesKaj> heh, downloading some dbug apps  and it's taking forever ...repos traffic must be real high atm.
<natman> can i ask 12.04 question in here?
<drostie> okay, back to pouring 2 MiB/s into the 12.04 liveCD torrents. :D
<lln> drostie: stgraber works although I get "not authorized for use with this tracker" for some.
<lln> Still 404 on the officials, though.
<drostie> lln. :< maybe Canonical is still being grumpy about the whole "KDE is still wiping the walls with Unity" state-of-affairs.
<lln> maybe. :-)
<lln> All the Lubuntus works ok from torrent.ubuntu.com.
<ntadej_> Hi! Anybody else has problems with software-properties-kde after upgrading to Precise?
<GirlyGirl> ntadej_: No problems here
<ntadej_> There seems a sip4 problem:
<ntadej_> python: /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `(((currentType)->td_flags & 0x0007) == 0x0003)' failed.
<drostie> new upspeed record for the day, 2.6 MiB/s. I think after this the university is throttling me or so. ^_^
<drostie> might just be the fact that I'm on WiFi.
<AngelForget> very very super Kubuntu 12.04 lts
<drostie> someone else will have to take over spamming these torrent links because I have to go and be sportive sporty mcsporterson.
<drostie> kubuntu torrents: http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/ the new kubuntu-active touch torrent: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/precise/release/ , pass it on. See you guys later. ^_^
<JuJuBee> I use rhythmbox on kubuntu for music.  Anyone know why the repeat and shuffle icons are missing?  tried finding info online but nothing I found seemed to work.
<GirlyGirl> JuJuBee: Possibly some missing icon theme, try installing the icon themes that come with gnome (ubuntu)
<JuJuBee> GirlyGirl: how do I know which ones to install?  I only use kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> JuJuBee: Sorry I don't know either as I use Kubuntu, just search icon in muon .. I think its human icon theme or something
<JuJuBee> What is muon?
<maco> it lets you install other software packages on your system
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: Look for the Human icons
<Daskreech>  JuJuBee that should be the default theme I thnk
<JuJuBee> Daskreech: on my system?  System-settings-?Desktop Theme ?
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: Muon is the Package manager
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: /window 14
<Daskreech> bha
<Daskreech> !info gnome-human-icon-theme | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: gnome-human-icon-theme (source: gnome-colors): orange variation of the GNOME-Colors icon theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 327 kB, installed size 1823 kB
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: I thnk that's the package you need
<GirlyGirl> JuJuBee: Search for muon in the menu
<JuJuBee> Found it
<JuJuBee> Updating now, then will search for gnome-human-icon-theme
<JuJuBee> so is muon better than synaptic or apt-get ? or just different?
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> how do I kill the apper upgrade popups
<dpy> it pisses me off
<dpy> it pops up every 5 minutes
<ntadej> hi everyone
<GirlyGirl> dpy: Disable its service in startup ... systemsettings
<GirlyGirl> dpy: But muon is included by default not apper
<ntadej> how can I fix sip4 crashes in precise?
<ntadej> apport, software-properties-kde all segfault
<GirlyGirl> JuJuBee: apt-get is CLI cannot compare ... I prefer it too synaptic although it needs some work so I guess its different, but its quite good
<dpy> GirlyGirl: says apper here
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: Umm different I thnk
<Daskreech> dpy: Which release are you on?
<dpy> 11.10
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I usually use cli vs gui for apps etc.
<dpy> I just unticked a system notification: upgrade information
<dpy> hope that's the one
<JuJuBee> FYI, needed gnome-icon-theme-full to correct the missing icons.  Fixed thanks to you both.  Appreciate the help.
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: Whoohoo!
<JuJuBee> My sentiments exactly :D
<dpy> nope, still pops up
<slug> hi, the bit torrent links for the desktop editions CD go nowhere
<deithrian> Which option to choose in the additional drivers for the most up to date drivers? The post release or current?
<ntadej> anyone has an idea why would this occur?
<ntadej> /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `( ( ( currentType )->td_flags & 0x0007 ) == 0x0003 )' failed.
<ntadej> Aborted ( core dumped )
<slug> JontheEchidna: hi, the bit torrent links for the desktop editions CD go nowhere
<tsimpson> slug: which link(s) are you following?
<slug> tsimpson: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download Desktop CD, 32bit, 64bit (bittorrent)
<tsimpson> slug: ok, what do you mean by "go nowhere"? what exactly happens?
<deithrian> he means "not found"
<slug> tsimpson: 404
<deithrian> i said that an hour ago
<tsimpson> really? "wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent" works for me
<tsimpson> slug: try again, it may have been fixed in the meantime
<Daskreech> slug: fixed
<Daskreech> ntadej: Doing SIP?
<slug> great, thanks!
<ntadej> i get this when running software-properties-kde or apport-kde
<Daskreech> deithrian: also. Fixed
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<deithrian> thanks Daskreech
<ntadej> Daskreech: any ideas what could go wrong during the update?
<Daskreech> ntadej: this is happeneing during a package update?
<ntadej> no, I just upgraded to 12.04, and when I want to re-enable PPAs, I can't start software-properties-kde
<ntadej> apport-kde also crashes
<Daskreech> ntadej: ah
<Daskreech> from the command line?
<ntadej> or from muon
<Daskreech> From the command line does it give an error?
<ntadej> yes
<Daskreech> can you pastebin that?
<ntadej> yes, just a minute
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi
<deithrian> Guys why does Chrome require Kwallet?
<deithrian> What am i to do with it?
<deithrian> Will it require a password every time i start Chrome?
<liudas_> hello everyone, it's bug or what that i have make tricks via console to be able fully changemouse coursor theme. and it's already in third kubuntu distro
<liudas_> reproduce: install dmz theme, slect and half of icons changes
<BluesKaj> wow kmail crashes are getting worse
<deithrian> Someone help please :/
<Daskreech> deithrian: No you can make the password blank and it wil just autofill in stuff for you after that
<deithrian> Daskreech: kwallet will remember website passwords?
<Daskreech> Third Kubuntu distro?
<Daskreech> deithrian: It will remember whatever you tell it ot remember. Passwords by default though
<deithrian> jesus christ :O can i uninstall it?
<deithrian> Will i break anything?
<GirlyGirl> deithrian: When you login, you get a notification asking if you want to save the password or not, if you ignore the notification it is not saved ... do not unistall kwallet!
<GirlyGirl> deithrian: I mean login to a site
<deithrian> GirlyGirl: well i closed Kwallet and restarted Chrome and it popped up again :(
<deithrian> Did Google did this? :(
<ntadej> Daskreech: Is there a way to get some more output to debug?
<Daskreech> deithrian: Sure. You can just disable it as well
<Daskreech> ntadej: wht output do you have now?
<Daskreech> it's a python application I thnk :-/
<deithrian> Daskreech: untick the "Enable the KDE wallet subsystem" ?
<Daskreech> deithrian: correct
<deithrian> Daskreech: thank you very much!
<Daskreech> deithrian: you are welcome
<yunosh> great, i'd like to report a kded crash, but for the report wizard to complete (i.e. to login to LP), kded needs to be running :)
<ntadej___> Daskreetch: python: /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `(((currentType)->td_flags & 0x0007) == 0x0003)' failed.
<ntadej___> Aborted (core dumped)
<ntadej___> that's all I get
<Daskreech> yunosh: :-) can  you save the crash dump?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm convinced kdepim is too broken to be useful for most users , unless my case is an anomaly , kmail isn especially damaged here ..not a happy user afte being assyred it was very useful and stable , finally ...well not so
<ntadej___> how? apport is also not working
<Daskreech> ntadej___: bleah can you try apt-get purge the package then reinstall ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what's happeneing?
<yunosh> Daskreech: if you tell me how. or just the console output when trying to start kded manually? that doesn't look too helpful
<BluesKaj> just crashes when trying click on mail, or changing folders , and on and
<BluesKaj> on
<georgelappies> jipee, it is out! :D
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: wow. what are you coming from?
<Daskreech>  clean install or migrating data?
<yunosh> Daskreech: ah, from the wizard. yes, i can save the kcrash file
<BluesKaj> it started with a clean install about 5 weeks ago, Daskreech , thatwhen I decided to install kmail  and it was fine at first , but gradually it's become almost unusable
<Daskreech> yunosh: In deed :)
<Daskreech> georgelappies_: :-)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what connection are you using? IMAP or POP3 ?
<BluesKaj> both
<Daskreech> on different accounts?
<BluesKaj> imap for gmail and pop foe my ISP email server
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: tried disabling one resource to see if it's a major contributing factor?
<BluesKaj> already tried that Daskreech , no difference
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: hmm changing folders crashes for you?
<BluesKaj> yes Daskreech
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: OK I'll see if I can help any
<BluesKaj> `anyone else aetting this error ,
<BluesKaj> GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release
<ntadej> Daskreech: purge and reinstall didn't work but I apport-cli is working, I'll se if I can get more information
<ntadej> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/DtrweG4Y
<robertzaccour> what is the kubuntu version of gksu?
<giantpune> hi, i have just upgraded to 12.04and i have a little issue.  in all the previous version of kde and *buntu, i have been able to drag a file/folder from the file manager into the terminal and it will put the path of that file/folder in the terminal.  this is not working in 12.04
<giantpune> has anybody else tried it?
<robertzaccour> trying to input a command without having to install gksu. used to gnome sorry
<BluesKaj> apport upgrade is in the repos , just had it come down the pipe
 * BluesKaj hopes the new kernel version has some kdepim upgrades
<dmatt> robertzaccour: use command kdesudo
<BluesKaj> bbl
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<georgelappies> cdimage.ubuntu is bogged down :)
<ntadej> I'll try updating the kernel, but I don't think this will fix my issue
<slug> is there a simple way of using do-release-upgrade with a different mirror, without the need of stopping it, edit sources.list and re-run it?
<robertzaccour> how do you install fonts in kubuntu?
<ntadej_> Daskreech: Updating apport and kernel didn't fix the issue, any ideas from pastbin output?
<robertzaccour> how do you view hiddedn folders?
<ntadej_> robertzaccour: Alt+.
<robertzaccour> ntadej_: ok thanks. I'm trying to find the fonts folder not seeing it
<robertzaccour> I see .fontconfig but I don't think thats it
<ntadej_> You can install fonts from System settings
<robertzaccour> ntadej_: how?
<robertzaccour> oh I found it thanks
<ntadej_> Go to System settings and you can find fonts settings in the system category
<robertzaccour> better than the gnome way imo
<nurupo> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3448/41994876.png
<nurupo> what I'm doing wrong?
<qbit> just checking, I guess in prep for upgrade to 12.04 I should probably turn of the backports PPA that I enable to get KDE 4.8.2?
<qbit> or does it even matter....
<tsimpson> qbit: the update process should disable all the non-default sources by default
<qbit> tsimpson: thanks - didn't know that
<cr1tt0> C'è nessuno?
<h2p> Has anyone here ever done stuff with VOIP?  I am a computer science student looking for an internship, and got contacted by a company that says they are a VOIP company that makes configurations for phones, uses spreadsheets and visio to make designs, and talks to customers sets up phone systems forthem. Is this a good internship for a CS student or is it a waste of time?
<onet> Hi, how to upgrade 12.04 beta?
<qbit> onet: 12.04 is released today - see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<qbit> there are links to release notes and upgrade instructions
<onet> Yea, i know. I have installed beta2 about 4-5 days ago... should i do something more like apt-get update and upgrade?
<onet> Ok, will read it
<qbit> onet: I'm in RTFM mode right now myself   :-)
<tsimpson> !final | onet
<ubottu> onet: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<BluesKaj> h2p, why are you asking here ,we aren't a head hunter advice resource ...you'll have to
<BluesKaj> ask elsewhaere
<tsimpson> they did, in several channels in fact
<onet> ubottu: nothink installed after this command
<ubottu> onet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onet> oh :D
<tsimpson> onet: then you are up to date
<onet> Im not sure this...
<onet> I have 3.2.0-23-generic, should be 3.3** ?
<tsimpson> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.23.25 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<tsimpson> that's what's in precise right now
<BluesKaj> `kdepim is broken ...anyone else having problems ...seems to me they must frustingly difficult to fix from the reaction I'm getting about it ... like no response
<onet> So, there was no changes from beta2?
<onet> hm
<tsimpson> sure there were, beta2 was release a while ago, many changes since then
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, only a few changes since apr22 , one kernel upgrade
<qbit> BluesKaj: still on 11.10 here and my kdepim seems to work OK. First attempt way back when in the move from kmail to kmail2 the migrate tool botched everything
<qbit> BluesKaj: so the next attempt I skipped trying to use the migrate tool and just set it all up from scratch manually, and it has been relatively OK ever since
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: beta2 was released in march
<qbit> BluesKaj: I also never had anything to do with the sqlite akonadi backend (e.g. switching back and forth), but rather was on the mysql backend the entire time
<tsimpson> for reference: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-April/thread.html
<Husar> Where can i find sorces.list from 12.04?
<Husar> Maybe my sorces ar not ready sync with hub
<qbit> BluesKaj: very soon I will try the update to 12.04 and I will see if my luck holds wrt kdepim
<alesan> hi
<tsimpson> Husar: see /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list and replace with "precise" where appropriate
<alesan> whre did muon go? how can I install packages????
<alesan> I just did the upgrade and muon disappeared!!!!!
<BluesKaj> qbit, I did a clean install about 5 weeks ago and installed kmail . At first it worked well , no probs . but gradually after updates/upgrades since it started crashing , now i can barely open an email without it segfaulting
<Husar> ok
<alesan> I want to install some packages, what is the GUI application to do so? where is muon or kpackagekit???
<BluesKaj> ok BBL ...errands
<georgelappies> this is one slick fast and stable release :)
<BluesKaj> georgelappies, yeah , in some installs it is
<qbit> I bet the mirrors are getting hammered
<JMichaelX> anyone know what to do about the 32-bit lib being held back? can that just be removed?
<tsimpson> JMichaelX: which library?
<lordievader> Good evening
<JMichaelX> tsimpson: ia32-libs
<tsimpson> JMichaelX: can you pastebin the exact error?
<serge_> hello i'am recently installed kubuntu 12.04 an i have no sound while see movie on youtube
<JMichaelX> tsimpson: all that is said is that ia32-libs is being held back
<georgelappies> serge_ did you install the restricted extra plugins?
<serge_> georgelappies yes
<serge_> kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<serge_> <georgelappies i have no sound only in flash
<georgelappies> serge: firefox | chrome | reqonk ?
<BluesKaj> serge_, do you have pulseaudio installed
<serge_> georgelappies firefox and reqonk
<serge_> BluesKaj yes pulseaudio installed and i've got sound in amarok
<BluesKaj> serge_, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<serge_> BluesKaj  yes
<georgelappies> serge_ is all flash vids without sound?
<serge_> georgelappies all video in internet
<BluesKaj> serge_, look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , make sure libflashplayer.so listed there ..most browsers are set to look in that file for flashplayer sound
<serge_> BluesKaj i have flashplugin-alternative.so
<BluesKaj> serge_, do you use a pci soundcard or onboard ?
<serge_> BluesKaj yes
<lordievader> Anyone else having problems with clementine?
<BluesKaj> serge_, open a terminal ,  locate libflashplayer.so
<serge_> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> ok serge_  cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usrlib/mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj>  correction : cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<serge_> BluesKaj ok but flash still no have sound(
<asfyxia> lordievader, what kind of problems do you have with clementine?
<lordievader> asfyxia, Global hotkeys that do not work
<asfyxia> Hmm, I don't use that, I guess. Because I'm not sure I know what a global hotkey is...
<asfyxia> You mean the 'super' key with another, for a shortcut?
<lordievader> asfyxia, for example I have media keys on my keyboard, and I want to be able to where ever I am be able to control my media player.
<lordievader> asfyxia, yes, but than global
<BluesKaj> serge_, restart your browser
<asfyxia> Ok, I understand. But still I don't have such a configuration, so I'm not experiencing it... Maybe someone else
<lordievader> The global hotkeys of clementine do work in ubuntu 12.04 though...
<serge_> BluesKaj nothing working
<serge_> BluesKaj i have alsa plugin [firefox]
<BluesKaj> ok serge_ make sure libflashplyer.si is listed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> .so
<pider_> cannot upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, no new realease found, help!
<serge_> BluesKaj yes i have libflashplyer.so
<BluesKaj> serge_, maybe a reboot..not sure why it'ws not working
<serge_> BluesKaj ok thanks
<mr-rich> anyone upgrade yet?
<lordievader> mr-rich, I did, fresh install
<mr-rich> lordievader: over an 11.10 install?
<mr-rich> I want to upgrade, not clean install ...
<lordievader> mr-rich, indeed, took an daily-build. I was impatient.
<lordievader> mr-rich, I upgraded another box too, from 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04 (but that is a ubuntu box)
<mr-rich> to much lose on this computer to do a clean install ....
<georgelappies> does LTS release mean that all software is kept at this version number forever? Like kde will always only be 4.8.2 in this LTS?
<lordievader> georgelappies, No it means the support is longer than on normal versions, now 5 years I believe.
<tsimpson> georgelappies: no, it means the packages will receive security updates and bug fixes much longer than in the normal releases
<tsimpson> 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server
<lordievader> Ah oke, thx tsimpson
<georgelappies> ok cool, so the packages will be updated as well to latest versions of them
<tsimpson> not "the latest version", just bug-fixes and security updates. no new features
<georgelappies> tsimpson: so kde will stay 4.8.2? and only bugs fixed?
<georgelappies> whats the difference between new feature and new version of software?
<tsimpson> it will stay 4.8.x, the last number is a bug-fix release
<georgelappies> tsimpson: ok, I see thanks :)
<georgelappies> tsimpson: that then applies to firefox and all the others as well
<tsimpson> yes, everything in main or restricted (not universe or multiverse)
<kurumin_> oi
<kurumin_> ola
<darthanubis> anyone with an acer aspire with elantech pad?
<lordievader> kurumin_, hey
<darthanubis> close lid to sleep,reopen to find pointer no longer works
<kurumin_> hey,speeking portugues
<tsimpson> !pt | kurumin_
<ubottu> kurumin_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lln> tsimpson: it's now 5 years for the Kubuntu desktop.
<lordievader> So I was right after all :P
<drostie> contributions to the torrent scene in dB(ratio) terms: +11.4 dB for kubuntu-active,  +12.1 dB for desktop-amd64, and +13.7dB for desktop-i386. :D
<Ezim> happy kubuntu 12.04 day all of you :).
<lordievader> Ezim, same to you :)
<Ezim> lordievader, running :) 11.10. but with kubuntu-backports. :)
<lordievader> Ezim, no plans on upgrading?
<Ezim> lordievader, when I have time I will upgrade.
<Ezim> I already run kde 4.8.2 :)
<lordievader> Ezim, there is indeed not much difference between 11.10 with backports and 12.04.
<Ezim> lordievader, :) exactly. only kernel and other goddies.
<mr-rich> I think I'll wait for the point release ...
<phoenix_firebrd> 12.04 released?
<yofel> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how to upgrade from 12.04 beta 2 to final
<yofel> !final | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Farsaj> i have problem with flash no sound after fresh install 12.04/ can you help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so the beta ppas will be disabled right?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: which ones? by default there shouldn't be any enabled. And just updating to final won't disable anything
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checked it, you are right, everything is in defaults. going to update :)
<cubbybear> Hi all I did a upgrade from 11.10 to 12.4 this morning and I have found that kmail is broken. The password box is grayed out in the settings module and I am unable to entry them so I am unable to send or recieve mail. Can some one help. Thanks
<datruth> How can I destroy the kde wallet service? everytime I boot up it comes up in 12.04 kubuntu?
<slug> cubbybear: see if there's a window that's being obscured, kwallet maybe
<datruth> I've shrunk my hard-drive and created a new partition how do I add it to linux?
<cubbybear> slug: No kwallet window. This is frustrating as I KDE 4.8.2 working in 11.10.
<slug> cubbybear: i'm upgrading a machine from 11.10 (with kde 4.8.2), let's see when it's done if i get the same problem
<cubbybear> slug: I even tried deleting a Incomeing pop server and adding it back, but the password box was grayed out.
<PooshhMao> hi
<PooshhMao> i'm having problems getting 12.04 installed on an Asus 1215n EEE pc  netbook
<PooshhMao> it's a peculiar problem
<PooshhMao> the install starts, and gradually gets very slow
<PooshhMao> the fan is making a lot of noise and eventually the laptop powers down because of overheating problem
<PooshhMao> it had the same problem with 11.04, but not with 11.10
<JMichael|work> google's dl.google.com repo seems largely dead
<FloridaGuy> Whats the difference between kubuntu-desktop & kubuntu-netbook?
<tsimpson> FloridaGuy: nothing, the netbook edition was a separate package in lucid, but it's now incorporated into normal Kubuntu desktop. so that package is there just as a transitional package that depends on kubuntu-desktop
<FloridaGuy> ok
<nurupo> installed ubuntu dvd desktop adm64 12.04
<nurupo> upgraded
<nurupo> and get this http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3448/41994876.png
<nurupo> *kubuntu
<JMichael|work> i am uncertain about what to do about ia32-libs. google-earth depends on that package. has that been replaced by ia32-libs-multiarch?
<JMichael|work> ok, i just read in the forums that ia32-libs is just broken for now.
<JMichael|work> it will remain so, until all of its dependencies have multiarch versions... bummer
<JMichael|work> i just reinstalled ia32-libs from oneiric. sucks to do it that way, but it works.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  can i use muon or whatever to change sources?  i tried to do this, and it's still the default sources...
<arrrghhh> i go to the "Download from" drop down, currently has the 'main server'.  i pick 'other...' and then whether i select best server or pick one at random, after hitting OK download from still says "main server"
<arrrghhh> hello?  anyone know how to change software sources in kubuntu?
<kubuntu> Hello everyone, I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, but I'm having one problem with the capture device, my headphone mic works just fine but my built in mic doesn't seem to show up in the capture devices of the sound settings, is there a fix for this?
<GH0> Is 12.04 officially released for Kubuntu yet? If so, how would I go about upgrading? I assume sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kubuntu> GH0 Yes it's been released, but I'm not sure about the upgrade command, but that sounds about right
<Riddell> GH0: yes, read the upgrade instructions, no don't use dist-upgrade
<Riddell> arrrghhh: Muon -> Settings -> Configure Software Sources
<Riddell> GH0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<arrrghhh> Riddell, yes that's what i'm doing.  but it's not working -_-
<arrrghhh> Riddell, not sure if you read what i posted, but i go there, make my selection, and it always goes back to "Main Server"
<Riddell> arrrghhh: dunno I'm afraid, maybe it's detecting whatever mirror you are selecting isn't working or up to date
<Riddell> or maybe it's a bug, I hear they're not unknown
<arrrghhh> the main server just seems slammed
<arrrghhh> was hoping to switch to something different
<arrrghhh> i've done this tons of times, never had an issue... i guess manually editing sources.list is my next step :/
<Riddell> yep
<arrrghhh> well then, that blows.
<tbruff13> I need some help does anyone know a good guide for reclaiming space on my machine that was taken up by other installations of Kubuntu 12.04 from now on I only need one
<tbruff13> I would use gparted but I was wondering if there is a built in utility
<clashingwave> Is anyone else having a problem with the internal mic on hda1200 on 12.04? if you have a fix please let me know ><
<xixor> hi
<Riddell> tbruff13: partitionmanager is the usual one for kubuntu
<tbruff13> Riddell, okay thanks, and I am also working on that blog as we speak
<tbruff13> also has anyone written a guide on programs that people use in Gnome and their KDE counterparts that is actually up to date I had issues when i switched from the mess that is gnome 3
<xixor> yo, so, I am installing 12.04-beta2 or something like that, it won't be a problem to dist-upgrade after I install the beta, right?
<arrrghhh> xixor, shouldn't be.
<bazhang> !final | xixor
<ubottu> xixor: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<arrrghhh> FANCY
<arrrghhh> oops.  fancy.
<tbruff13> Riddell, are external repositories automagiclly updated to precise when the dist upgrade happens or do we have to search and enter those custom repos
<Riddell> tbruff13: actually I think they're disabled
<tbruff13> Riddell, yeah i know but if i just re enable them will they be for precise now or will i have to go out and update them
<xixor> ok, thanks
<Riddell> tbruff13: that I'm not sure of
<tbruff13> ok
<tbruff13> also has anyone written a guide when switching to KDE from Gnome because I had issues when I was first starting out this year, and I would like to work on one if that is welcome
<Riddell> tbruff13: it would be an idea but you'd get problems because it's hard to define what is Gnome often (e.g. firefox or unity are often thought of as gnome but they're not)
<tbruff13> Riddell, I see your point, but what I mean is things like gparted an things that are gnome specific or come with gnome for example I was used to running gedit now i run kate
<Riddell> tbruff13: the other point I'd make is that it's not always a good idea to divide the world into the gnome app and the kde app, it discourages gnome desktop users from using kde apps even when they fill a need that the gnome one misses
<Riddell> but other than that, sure, go ahead :)
<arrrghhh> and visa-versa.  the apps should run on either DE, but we all know that doesn't always work out like it shoud...
<arrrghhh> should*
<Riddell> aye
<tbruff13> Riddell, where the fourms I would also like to write a guide for teachers as a part of my senior project when switching from windows to kde
<tbruff13> Riddell, i used KDE apps in gnome but when i first started using kde I was so used to my gnome apps i just ignored my kde apps until my system was Kubuntu with basiclly a gnome de installed as well
<arrrghhh> which you *should* be able to do.
<Riddell> it's why KDE is no longer a desktop, the desktop is Plasma and it's made by KDE (a community of lovely people)
#kubuntu 2012-04-27
<tbruff13> Riddell, you know the majority of new users of KDE think that KDE is just the desktop aka the d.e.
<tbruff13> i get that at school a lot
<xixor> Hm……. my kubuntu install seems to be spending 30 minutes downloading every language pack under the sun
<Riddell> yes the new branding still has to take hold in many minds, but KDE is so much more than a desktop (e.g. tablet and server software)
<Riddell> tbruff13: anyway if you're writing guides do join us in #kubuntu-devel when asking for checking over or ideas
<tbruff13> Riddell, what is up with the branding i like the current branding
<Riddell> tbruff13: for KDE?  the branding changed a couple years ago
<tbruff13> Riddell, not that old man
<tbruff13> only 18
<tbruff13> a couple years ago is a long time for me still
<arrrghhh> lol
<tbruff13> I have only used Linux in general for two years
<Riddell> KDE is a community making software such as KDE Frameworks, Plasma, OwnCloud etc
<tbruff13> Riddell, I tried using owncloud could not do it i used get freecloud.com and could not find the binaries for Kubuntu 12.04 only for Xubuntu 11.04/11.10
<Riddell> tbruff13: did you try  apt-get install owncloud  ?
<Riddell> I don't know what freecloud is
<tbruff13> Riddell, no i am an dumb a** I just was looking for a dropbox alternative and like an did a google search man I am off today
<tbruff13> god a ton of deps on that package
<Riddell> well installing owncloud locally is only of limited use, the main use is if you have a server to install it on
<tbruff13> Riddell, check this out http://getfreecloud.com/
<Riddell> ah an owncloud hoster
<Riddell> well it won't need any binaries for most uses, it's all standards based
<tbruff13> Riddell, well the binaries are to make it kind of like dropbox with more space until i can set up a webserver
<tbruff13> Riddell, is it possible to refresh programs that the kde search bar pops up because partionmanager was installed I typed it in and nothing weird
<Riddell> tbruff13: running  kbuildsycoca4  might help
<Riddell> from a command line or alt-f2
<tbruff13> nothing
<tbruff13> i even tried the word disk and disk utility i have had this problem alot it is not finding installed programs
<Riddell> tbruff13: do you have the file /usr/share/applications/kde4/partitionmanager.desktop ?
<tbruff13> yes
<xixor> Get Free Cloud .com!!  is this like all the surveys that say I won a free ipad?
<cubbybear> slug: Just a quick update on Kmail password problem. Did a reinstall of Kontact, then checked for updates and found 8 + 11 items to update/upgrade since my upgrading the system this morning. Not sure what fixed it, glad it was a simple fix. Thanks for your help.
<Riddell> tbruff13: hmm dunno sorry
 * Riddell snoozes
<tbruff13> weird
<tbruff13> Riddell, is it worthy of a bug report i found the program in my system applications
<tbruff13> ugggggggggggh
<tbruff13> i cant clean up my partitions they have a lock next to them even as root
<tbruff13> I am normally better at this but today has just been a crappy day
<tbruff13> one sec
<tbruff13> I need help i messed something up here is a screenshot i do not know what i did when installing the other two kubuntu's but i cannot purge them
<xixor> Ok, I am curious… If you just did a fresh install of kubuntu… what are the first things you do?  Just interested to see which customization/tweaks you "pro" users do
<xixor> for instance, my first instinct is to stop any desktop search file indexing/neopomuk/things like that, but are they useful?
<tbruff13> xixor, first everyone on here is not a pro lol
<tsimpson> the first thing? probably install a Qt development environment :)
<xixor> yeah, that is #2 on my list
<jovin> put yawp on your workspace
<xixor> I'll probably  just install the latest QT-SDK + qtcreator from binary, rather than getting the .deb
<jovin> the first thing i do is changing the K-Menu button to the Kubuntu Logo
<tbruff13> tsimpson, can i have some help please i screwed something up when install kubuntu 12.04 on one laptop three times for school now i do not need two of the installations anymore and i cannot reformat my drive something is stopping me
<tsimpson> xixor: get a browser you like, install kubuntu-restricted-extras, yakuake is next, then build-essential + qt-sdk
<xixor> tsimpson: I like google-chrome, but was going to try to use rekonq for a while to try it out
<tsimpson> xixor: don't tell anyone, but I use google-chrome too
<tsimpson> tbruff13: what's stopping you from formatting?
<tbruff13> one second i will show you
<xixor> I have been a linux user for 15 years, and a KDE user since 2005.. but to be honest, I haven't had a dedicated linux desktop computer in about 4 years….. I kinda want to give "KDE" the ole' college try: like live, breath, and sleep KDE for a few weeks, just to emerge myself in it and try it out
<tsimpson> rekonq is a good browser if you just want a web browser, but if you want something a little more advanced I'd go for one of the bigger names
<xixor> my usual inclination with any OS is to customize/tweak the hell out of it for all of my idiosyncrasies, but I feel like taking the blue pill, and seeing how far the rabbit hole goes with KDE to to speak
<tsimpson> KDE is immensely customizable, you'll enjoy it a lot if you like to tinker
<xixor> I feel like I don't know my way around it well enough to customize it at this point
<xixor> so, what happened to konqueror?
<tsimpson> it's still there, just not installed by default
<xixor> so rekonq is the default web browser now?  is it chromium/web kit based?
<tsimpson> it's webkit
<tbruff13> tsimpson, here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17463098/screenshot%20for%20locks
<tsimpson> rekonq is probably just as "useful" as konqueror anyway
<tbruff13> the partitions are locked
<xixor> What are some dolphin tricks I should know?  F4 for a shell is awesome
<tsimpson> tbruff13: make sure you run the partition manager from the live CD, you can't remove or format a partition that's mounted or in use
<tbruff13> tsimpson, oh wow i am an idiot i have done this a million times
<tsimpson> xixor: to be honest, I mostly use the shell (yakuake) to manage files etc, but I do like the split view (F3) for copying stuff over to/from removable media or remote filesystems
<tsimpson> tbruff13: happens to us all
<tbruff13> you guys must think i am a retard today
<tbruff13> god
<xixor> tsimpson: neat, I usually use konsole
<tsimpson> it's just nice to have it always there, just one key press away
<tsimpson> and it doesn't clutter the window list in the panel (or Alt-Tab)
<xixor> I see, I will check it out
<xixor> can't install it right now… doing the dist-upgrade for the next 15-20 minutes
<tsimpson> xixor: there are some screenshots on http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153 if you're curious
<xixor> tsimpson: so are you a KDE dev?
<tsimpson> not really, I just play with code and hopefully get patches applied upstream every now and then :)
<xixor> ah, cool
<xixor> I do some Qt development, nothing kde specific
<xixor> does kubuntu 12.04 have a name?  hardy harry, clever klide?
<juacom99> hi, is dd the best way to backup a partition before a distro upgrade?
<kb3gtn> xixor: precise
<xixor> ah, it uses the same ubuntu naming scheme?
<kb3gtn> yeah.. there up to "p"
<xixor> I see
<szal> !precise | xixor
<ubottu> xixor: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<xixor> cool
<jsubl2>  
<jsubl2> does the 64bit install support efi boot and gpt partitions
<Endafy> im so excited burning the iso now!!!
<Endafy> so much awesomeness with KDE 4.8 and Calligra mmmm
<kim_> Does anyone know how I can upgrade using my local mirror rather than the overloaded archive.ubuntu.com which is used by default?
<sfears> kim_: are you using a livecd or are you upgrading?
<kim_> Upgrading an existing kubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04.
<kim_> Existing install on the hard drive.
<sfears> k menu/applications/system/muon package manager from the package manager settings/configure software sources
<_jam> so, apps that show in the system tray are now showing up only in the drop down menu for the system tray, which is not going to work for me
<_jam> I don't see a way to reconfigure that behavior, suggestions?
<sfears> _jam: right click until system tray settings shows up, then on entries make sure hide is not selected
<kim_> I configured local mirrors (in /etc/apt/sources.list) years ago, but when I run the upgrade today (in System Settings - Software Updates - Upgrad eto precise 12.04 LTS) it comments out all my local mirrors, and has added archive.ubuntu.com which is very slowly downloading from.
<sfears> kim_: there's a drop down to choose alternate mirrors from the muon package manager
<kim_> Muon package manager isn't listed in the System menu.
<sfears> your using kubuntu 11.10 kim_?
<_jam> sfears: ok, so. some of the applications are listed there, but not all of them
<kim_> Yes. 100.10.
<sfears> should be there, are there any package manager programs in there kim_?
<kim_> That should of couse be 11.10.
<sfears> not sure why the programs wouldn't be there _jam
<sfears> what program _jam?
<kim_> Looking in more detail is is there - under P for "Package Manager", but I was looking for "M" for Muon.
<_jam> sfears: konversation would be one example
<sfears> yeah, that's it kim_ open that and click on settings configure sources and change the server
<sfears> maybe make sure it's active in the system tray before you try and configure it _jam?
<_jam> hrm
<_jam> can someone ping me?
<sfears> _jam
<_jam> thanks
<phunyguy> lol sfears
<_jam> that worked
<phunyguy> oh that kindofping
<phunyguy> lol
<kim_> My local mirror in configured as confirmed in Muon.
<sfears> it should update the repositories right away kim_, and then try again
<_jam> ok, another question. when I alt-tab, I have giant icons that show. what i used to have were quite a bit smaller, allowing me to see the full list of open windows as I tabbed through them. but now I only see 4
<kim_> Should there be an option to upgrade to 12.04 in Muon? I can't see one there. (Previously I used System Settings - Software Updates)
<_jam> any idea how to change that?
<_jam> i'm in the task switcher system settings thing
<kim_> when upgrading it displays the message "some third party sources have been disabled..." at the time that it edits sources.list to remove my local mirror.
<_jam> yea, that is standard operating. just after upgrade, you open the sources and enable non-ubuntu sources that are disabled and that you want to keep active
<jacky> Hey for some reason apt-get dist-upgrade isn't pulling in precise
<jacky> I'm running 11.10
<jacky> :)
<_jam> you'd need to change your source to 12.04
<_jam> also, dist-upgrade isn't the recommended method for upgrading
<datruth> How can I get rid of the kde wallet service?
<_jam> I thought there was a services pane in the system settings panel, but I don't see it
<_jam> not sure
<kim_> But upgrading is going to take 8 hours with the main ubuntu server which it keeps on changing to. I'd like to use my local mirror server for the upgrade.
<_jam> change your /etc/hosts to point to your local mirror?
<_jam> just make sure to change it back
<tsimpson> datruth: just disable kwallet
<Roey> hey all
<jacky> _jam: like I have to go into /etc/apt/sources.list and replace everything with oneiric to precise?
<datruth> tsimpson: I did that doesn't seem to work
<_jam> jacky: no, not really, because you shouldn't be doing it that way
<datruth> tsimpson: how can I remove the package?
<_jam> read the release notes on how to upgrade properly
<_jam> they've got step by step instructions there
<Roey> I have a PPA that overrides my main Oneiric installation.  How do I pin it so that I download the packages from the PPA by default?  It's refusing to see past the package in the main installation
<jacky> ah, okay thanks.
<Roey> https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet?field.series_filter=oneiric
<Roey> i am trying to install that.
<datruth> Okay maybe removing .kde/share/config/kwalletrc will do the trick
<datruth> I have two partitions thats not mounted to my linux box /dev/sda4 ext4  and /dev/sda7 fat32 how can I mount these two paritions on boot time with full access?
<datruth> damn kdewallet service will not die
<jacky> >_<
<jacky> That page is behind SSL, I can't see it.. :/
<jacky> The upgrade notes.
<datruth> finally kwallet is gone
<datruth> So how does one mount those partitions at boot time?
<datruth> UUID=d99c7f53-27fa-4849-8f4f-f6f4dec8f451 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<datruth> would I change UUID to /dev/sda4 and / to /mnt/mynewpartition?
<Roey> Anyone her eknow about preferences pinnning?
<altusanew> I am getting an error for the bittorrent download of Kubuntu 12.04. It says "Error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." Is this a known issue or something on my end?
<sfears> altusanew: i'd try a fresh download
<sfears> redownload the torrent file
<satorisanja> guten Morgen
<datruth> How can I configure the system notifications?
<altusanew> Cleared the torrent and data. Started the download again, same error. I am on Kubuntu 10.04 32bit trying to download the 64bit version.
<altusanew> Thanks BTW sfears.
<altusanew> I am getting no peers but I assume that is due to the error with the tracker?
<Darkwing> We have been having issues with the torrents...
<sfears> that worked altusanew?
<Darkwing> Canonical Sysadmin is working on it.
<altusanew> No it did not work for me
<altusanew> Oh ok Darkwing, TY
<Darkwing> the 64bit DVD torrent has 270 seeders
<altusanew> Just go with the direct download or wait for the tracker to come up?
<Darkwing> I would go for the direct download IMHO.
<sfears> i was able to download the cd iso earlier with no problem for what it's worth
<Darkwing> I have no idea how long it will be before canonical sysadmin.
<sfears> via torrent
<Darkwing> what torrent are you using?
<altusanew> Were you grabbing the 32 bit version sfears?
<sfears> no, 64
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'm not picking up anything with the 64bit CD. 64bit DVD is doing well.
 * Darkwing will poke sysadmin again tomorrow.
<altusanew> Yeah I wanted to grab the torrent so that I could seed for a bit after. But I did have some new hardware I wanted to try out toight.
<datruth> anyone install flashplugin-player and have it fail via software-center and get a system notification thats actually a blackbox?
<altusanew> tonight
<altusanew> The DVD is BIG though.
<Darkwing> 3.24GB
<Darkwing> Quantal Quetzal... Interesting.
<altusanew> Yeah only 700mb for the CD
<altusanew> And the website says that the DVD is mostly for language packs
<datruth> how does one find out if I am using the stable version of 12.04 kubuntu?
<sfears> damn these names I can't even pronounce nermind remember
<Darkwing> hehehe... try developing and remembering the spelling LOL
<altusanew> Is there an alternative tracker URL that could be added?
<altusanew> Never mind it started working. TY
<_jam> ok, who broke the dolphin tree behavior where hitting left on a closed folder/file brought you to the parent folder?
<_jam> goddamnit, now it is just redundant with the up arrow. this is stupid. it was broken before, then they fixed it, now they've broken it again.
<uwe> hallo
<mr-rich> jeepers ... kubuntu.org needs to change the features list ... Still sez OpenOffice.org is the default ...
<ussher_> skype stopped working today after an upgrade to kubuntu 11.10 64bit  There are a bunch of skype howtos on duckduckgo (and google)  does anyone have a recomendation for the stable way?  some say download from skype and force multiarch, others say use the version in the repos, but each way seams to land on errors so far.
<ussher_> if i try to install skype from the 64bit .deb i get "libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file:"  and if i do it from apt-get install the error is "Recommends: sni-qt:i386 but it is not going to be installed"
<ussher_> I tried to install skype from muon software center, it says its installed, but it doesnt start.
<jacky> Skype's a closed-source application; not much help can be given :/
<jacky> But if you run it in a console, I can see what I can rummage from that.
<ussher_> thanks jacky  im trying a few of the workarounds from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/830440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830440 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ussher_> but havent found one that works yet.  was hoping someone knew a way.
<ussher_> jacky: these are the terminal errors i see wth both methods: http://pastebin.com/Zt6EFyM5
<jacky> ep
<RexHaviK> CISPA could enable companies like Facebook and Twitter, as well as Internet service providers, to share your personal information with the National Security Agency and the CIA, as long as that information is deemed to pertain to a cyber threat or to national security.
<B-ZaR> Hi
<B-ZaR> should kubuntu 12.04 upgrade work?
<B-ZaR> I'm getting no new release found
<Tm_T> B-ZaR: I think upgrade offers come a bit later
<B-ZaR> any way I can force upgrade now?
<Tm_T> does this work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<B-ZaR> tried that first
<B-ZaR> then as the notification didn't pop up used do-release-upgrade directly
<B-ZaR> but it says there's no new release
<Tm_T> -d switch to force
<B-ZaR> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<B-ZaR> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<B-ZaR> No new release found
<Tm_T> if only -d switch?
<B-ZaR> the same
<Tm_T> B-ZaR: you're currently on what version? "cat /etc/issue" will show
<B-ZaR> $ cat /etc/issue
<B-ZaR> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<JMichaelX> this ia32-libs business in precise kind of sucks
<ussher_> jacky: got passed the skype issue with a distro upgrade.  thanks for the help earlier.
<jacky> That was all you, ussher_ ;)
<jacky> But it's good to know that; I'll keep in mind in case someone else has the issue.
<JMichaelX> ussher_: what did you do to get around it? i installed ia32-libs from oneiric, to keep google earth going
<ussher_> needed a reason to push the 'distro upgrade' button.
<ussher_> i upgradded from 11.10 to 12.04  then apt-get install skype
<ussher_> worked fine.
<JMichaelX> ahh
<ussher_> The only issue i encountered with the distro upgrade was that i had a "one way door" effect on my bottom left hand monitor.  I could go from the top monitor to the bottom but not from the bottom to the top.  needed to close the gap between them to 0 in xorg.conf to get passed that.
<ussher_> i expect issues with distro upgrades so as yet this one seamed to have gone smoothly
<JMichaelX> the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 was very problematic for several of my machines, so i may hold off a bit
<B-ZaR> Tm_T: I think it was because I had "only LTS upgrades" selected in software sources tool
<B-ZaR> funny though as 12.04 is an LTS
<B-ZaR> but now it works
<ussher_> yeah i generally expect that i something will break that will result in a need to re-install from a clean install.  happily supprised this time
<ussher_> and it was fast.
<B-ZaR> I've heard good things about this release considering upgrading
<Tm_T> ussher_: I was working while I upgraded, all happened smoothly in the background... in next boot I was on 12.04
<ussher_> :) it wasnt THAT fast for me.  i closed all programs and plugged the head phones into the mp3 player.  but certainly didnt take the hours
<ussher_> and the big supprise was my weird monitor configuation still existed after the upgrade.  thats really cool
<RexHaviK> is there any appreciable difference between kde4.8 on 12.04 versus 11.10?
<ussher_> RexHaviK: for me? skype works.
<RexHaviK> i thought that skype issues were related to wine? doesnt skype actually run in wine?
<ussher_> not as far as im aware.  i think not because if it was running under wine it would be skype5.x  but on linux its still skype 2.2 beta.
<Kalidarn> hmm with the kubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso dvd I used the boot screens were operating at the correct resolution
<Kalidarn> now that kubuntu has finished installing they are not operating at 2560x1600
<Kalidarn> i wonder why it's able to determine the correct resolution for the booting of the live environment but not the installed environment
<Renderwahn> hi, after upgrading to 12.04 all kinds of ui elements started producing sounds when clicked. where can i turn that off? i can't come up with reasonable search terms for google and i don't see anything in the system settings
<sb1980> hi! i have a problem with dolphin and windows shares. i mounted a windows share permanently via fstab. now connection to the share is a "little" bit instable. now whenever the share is not reachable, my whole dolphin instances crash completely
<vividh> Hi, quick question: If I have ubuntu and I need to work in KDE, what do I do? Should I switch to kubuntu, or is there any other option. I am just asking for the best thing to do.
<Renderwahn> ha, found it http://mortalpowers.com/news/howto-get-rid-of-gtk-sounds-in-kde
<Renderwahn> damn gtk -_-
<ussher_> What is the name of the limter that stops the mouse leaving a certain area of the screen?  like if you move your mouse to the left hand side of the screen it appears to hit a wall.  Same on the top of the screen.  Hits a wall.  but off to the right it will dissappear.  and off the bottom it can happily go venturing.  is there a name for that?  the wall?  meta limits?  screen blocks?
<Boffy> hello.... i am doing upgrade at the moment. is it possible to upgrade form 11.04 directly to 12.04 using the 12.04 live cd?
<ussher_> Boffy: it always used to be that you would need to go to 11.10 then to 12.04 unless something has changed.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/34430/how-do-i-upgrade-straight-from-a-very-old-release-to-the-latest-one
<reliability> hi
<reliability> How do I upgrade to 11.04?
<Boffy> open kpackage kit and click on top in the link to upgrade
<Kalidarn> hmmm yeah the only resolutions in vbeinfo that are applicable for a 16:10 screen is 1280×800
<jtheuer> hi, anyone who had a bad akonadi experience in the last version and is happy with 12.04, now? Currently (11.10), when akonadi starts, all resources are blocked and the laptop is unusable ;-)
<Oxymoron> Are you kidding me, do I need to reboot my computer for muon be able to upgrade, then I need to reboot my computer again to complete upgrade? wtf?
<Oxymoron> is 12.04 more stable than 11.10 or not, is it worth upgrading or will it break my system as last time?
<ikonia> up to you
<Oxymoron> Well, if it not breaks my system I want to upgrade, will it?
<Oxymoron> ikonia:
<ikonia> depends on your system
<ikonia> the upgrade process is fine, if your system is not, it may cause problems
<Oxymoron> ikonia: What does it depends on then?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: your system, if your system is sound, no problematic external packages etc
<Oxymoron> ikonia: No problematic external packages ...? Can you be more specific. Exaclty what can cause a crappy upgrade as last 10 times I upgraded from one version to another?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Oxymoron: do you have any external packages from non-official ubuntu repos or PPA's ?
<Oxymoron> Every single time I needed to reinstall a fresh copy after the upgrade because the upgrade process break my system. And no I havent any problematic packages as far as I know, if not kubuntu installed them itself ...
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I have Spotify, Virtualbox.
<Oxymoron> and Chrome
<ikonia> Oxymoron: are they from external repos  ?
<Oxymoron> yes
<ikonia> then they are a risk and may/may not cause a problem
<ikonia> but you should be aware
<Oxymoron> But under upgrade process, they usually are ignored, right and commented in sources.list file?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Define problem?
<ikonia> "may cause a problem/upgrade not work in some way"
<Oxymoron> When I mean problem in upgrade process, it breaks sound, video, config files and sometimes I cannot even boot at all.
<ikonia> if the packages are installed, the fact that the repo is comments out does not remove the risk
<ikonia> Oxymoron: yes, you may/may not have that problem depending on if those packages cause a problem with the upgrade process
<Oxymoron> No risk, but as far as I understand Chrome, Virtualbox and Spotify SHOULD NOT be able to be a problem so upgrade process make my system unbootable, right?
<ikonia> they MAY cause a problem, yes
<ikonia> they may not, they are a arisk
<ikonia> a risk
<Oxymoron> Yes, but seriously can you define risk/problems? I can take problems, like faulty Spotify. But wtf, it shouldnt break the entire freaking Kubuntu install?
<ikonia> what do you mean define risk or problems
<Oxymoron> define exactly what you mean when you say, it MAY/CAN cause a problem or be a risk.
<ikonia> those packages are from external sources that have the risk/potential to cause a problem with the upgrade process that may/may not leave your system in an unusable/unstable  state
<ikonia> the point is their compatability with the upgrade process is unknown so the outcome is unknown
<ikonia> it is your risk to manage
<Oxymoron> How the heck can it leave my system in a unusable state if I have some external repos like Sotify, Chrome and Virtualbox?
<ikonia> if the upgrade process has a problem/does not complete due to compatability issues with these external software packages, the upgrade process will not complete, so your system maybe left in an unusable state
<Oxymoron> Seriously, its the most I dont know crappy thing I ever heard. Like if you upgrade Windows lets say, and in the upgrade process it fails and make my computer unusable because I didnt install a Windows verified program. Wtf?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: listen to me very carefull, 1.) stop with "wtf" 2.) stop with the ranting
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Can it not overwrite those external packages? How can it even be a compatibility issue?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: windows works differently from Linux so it's pointless to compare. I've given you the facts and the warnings - it is now up to you to manage that risk
<Oxymoron> If I do upgrade, I want everything that requires a healthy system efter the upgrade to be done. If some compatibility issues is inside the upgrade process, it shouldnt end inside the process and continue and force to install/overwrite the packages. I would rather like a freaked up package or program, then a freaked up system.
<Oxymoron> Like If I had grub2 externally installed, the upgrade process SHALL overwrite it to make sure my system will work.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: sorry no, it's not just about binaries, it's much more complex than that
<ikonia> Oxymoron: however you now have the facts/risks it's up to you how you proceed
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I really cannot see the problems. Bit I guess the problem is how apt and debian structure works ... which I experienced earlier with package deadlocks, one package depends on another package and that package depends on the other one ...
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it doesn't matter if you see/understand the problem or not, I've given you warnings of the risks, it's up to you what you do
<RexHaviK> does anyone else notice the hangtime in kontact when knotes is active?
<ussher_> just noticed after upgrade to 12.04 my system tray puts the konversation icon in a under a dropdown arrow.  how do I make it expanded so i can see the system tray icon flash when there is a message on IRC?
<ussher_> found it.
<natman> using the live 12.04, if i enable all desktop effects, they all fail. They all worked fine on my 11.10 install
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey mydogsnameisrudy ...up early too
<antlarr> hi
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey antlarr
<antlarr> I'm starting the upgrade to 12.04 and it says kdevelop is no longer supported
<BluesKaj> low clouds ...cool , like november
<antlarr> did the package name change? or is it really not supported? (in that case, is it available from some other repository?)
<BluesKaj> antlarr, you have to install kdevel , not a default
<liquidat> Hm, for some reason I am not asked to do an upgrade. And all the tools like apper do not ask me to perform one. Even do-release-upgrade tells me there is nothing available. Any idea how to force an upgrade?
<antlarr> liquidat: I think you have to reboot
<mydogsnameisrudy> liquidat:  what you running now?
<liquidat> mydogsnameisrudy: cat /etc/issue
<liquidat> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<BluesKaj> liquidat, I think ot's a bug in muon , your upgrade manager may be set to never or LTS only
<liquidat> BluesKaj: Ah, ok, so what can I do?
<antlarr> BluesKaj: so kdevelop is now inside a kdevel package?
<BluesKaj> antlarr, no , just install kdevelop
<antlarr> BluesKaj: ahm, I don't get why it's removing my kdevelop package, but ok, I'll continue the upgrade :)
<BluesKaj> antlarr, it will probly install anewer version , if it doesn't upgrade
<natman> using the live 12.04, if i enable all desktop effects, they all fail. They all worked fine on my 11.10 install
<BluesKaj> natman, could be the default graphics driver in the live version isn't up to the task
<natman> BluesKaj: I did notice that when i switched to Xredner in the settings all but three of the effecst worked
<natman> BluesKaj: hopefully when i do the full install to HDD it will work like 11.10 did
<BluesKaj> natman, which graphics card ?
<natman> BluesKaj: none, its whatever is included with my intel core i5 - i never need to download any extra drivers
<mydogsnameisrudy> lspci
<BluesKaj> natman, did you install any recommended drivers from "additional drivers"
<natman> BluesKaj:  no, i checked there was none offered to me
<BluesKaj> natman , lspci | grep VGA
<natman> BluesKaj: cant do it now, not on laptop, will try later tonight
<BluesKaj> natman, ok
<natman> BluesKaj: I'll be back for help no doubt, thx
<BluesKaj> right
<Nakkel> Any mirrors for 12.04 Kubuntu, cdimage.ubuntu.com seems a bit clogged atm?
<BluesKaj> Nakkel, check out the torrent mirrors
<Nakkel> BluesKaj: Can't use torrents at work. I was hoping I could quickly snatch the image with our gigabit connection at work but of course the cdimage. mirror is jammed :P
<BluesKaj> ftp Nakkel , http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/
<BluesKaj> Nakkel, sorry that was the wrong site , try this one , http://ec2-50-16-181-252.compute-1.amazonaws.com/precise/release/
<Nakkel> BluesKaj: Thanks, that one has a nice pipe.
<BluesKaj> yeah, Nakkel , and the prvious one  was ubuntu , not kubuntu :P
<Nakkel> BluesKaj: I noticed :)
<BluesKaj> it's too early in the morning here , not quite awake yet ...need another coffee
<josy1982> can anybody help me
<BluesKaj> josy1982,, ask your question
<josy1982> i want to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but the updater don'T shows new release
<jovin> josy1982: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> josy1982, make sure the updater isn't set to LTS , or never
<BluesKaj> jovin, no , the upgrade is , sudo do-release-upgrade , but if the manager is set to the wrong option , dpkg can't upgrade to the release
<b2ag> hi everyone, i've trouble upgrading 11.10 to 12.04. do-release-upgrade say no new release found.
<josy1982> josy1982@kubuntu:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<josy1982> [sudo] password for josy1982:
<josy1982> No new upgrade
<josy1982> No new Release detected
<josy1982> josy1982@kubuntu:~$
<FloodBotK1> josy1982: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> b2ag, josy1982 , I know this sound wrong but set the update manager notifier to never
<b2ag> i see this problem with two machines here
<yofel> BluesKaj: if they have all updates installed the mapping is right again
<BluesKaj> yofel, ?
<josy1982> omk i set it and now?
<yofel> BluesKaj: that bug was fixed
<b2ag> i selected "never" at "check for updates"
<b2ag> does not fix it
<BluesKaj> ok b2ag , josy1982 run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<b2ag> think i've already done that 2000 times, but will give it a try ... 2001
<yofel> b2ag: please install updates as BluesKaj said, and then please set the upgrader to Normal
<b2ag> what do you mean by "set the upgrader to Normal"
<yofel> b2ag: the "check for updates" field
<BluesKaj> josy1982, read yofel post above
<b2ag> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade did nothing, everthing is up to date
<b2ag> sudo do-release-upgrade again finds notihng
<b2ag> can somebody here post a cat /etc/lsb-release in 11.10
<BluesKaj> b2ag, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<b2ag> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -> nothing
<BluesKaj> b2ag, did you set the update manager upgrade option to normal ?
<b2ag> no
<b2ag> but setting it to normal seems to resolve this problem here
<AngelForget> very very good kubuntu 12,04 lts
<BluesKaj> b2ag, yeah , the update manager needed an update :)
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<yofel> np
<b2ag> thanks BluesKaj
<b2ag> and thanks to yofel
<BluesKaj> right
<sb1980> this a complete n00b question: can i set a minimum width for my window panel in the controll bar? when i double the height of my controll bar , i get no space for my window panel
<sb1980> it gets smaller and is unusable
<Peace-> sb1980: screenshot
<BluesKaj> sb1980, add a taskbar in widgets
<arcolife> why does muon software centre crash every time? submitted the bug already
<arcolife> anybody facing the same bug?
<BluesKaj> arcolife, muon is a bit buggy , there have been submissions already ..it's being worked on , in the meantime use the terminal with apt-get, apper or my fav, synaptic
<BluesKaj> i normally use the terminal , but synaptic is a great reference
<arcolife> thanks a lot !
<arcolife> glad to hear that it not just bugging me. n i thot my lappy was haunted. :P
<sb1980> Peace-: http://imgur.com/Dq1Ga
<sb1980> BluesKaj: sry?
<BluesKaj> arcolife, unfortunately muon is a bigger problem than anticdipated
<BluesKaj> sb1980, http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/27/plasma-desktopYd1802.png .. see the middle of the panel , that's the taskbar
<arcolife> <BluesKaj> as in?
<arcolife> <BluesKaj> once i submitted the bug, i now get atleast 2 mails everyday, where so many people are registering the bug
<BluesKaj> arcolife, I don't follow ...maybe we're at cross purposes here ... a misunderstanding perhaps
<BluesKaj> arcolife, oops wrong person ...no wonder :)
<BluesKaj> <<<juggling too many chats
<BluesKaj> taking a break ..BBL
<arcolife> BluesKaj: in what context ? we talked about muon ryt? please elaborate
<BluesKaj> arcolife, nothing to elaborate , the muon problem remains
<Boffy> hello, i managed to install fresh 12.04. hwoever i've noticed that Dolphin doesn't have any text menus on top. is that on purpose or something went wrong?
<huioo> after upgrading to kubuntu 12.04, i don't have bold fonts in kde applications anymore: http://i.imgur.com/X9ytE.png
<jovin>  delete ~/.fonts.conf
<jovin> and relog
<Boffy> also what does shotrcut ctrl+x actually do in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Boffy, right click on the toolbar , some options will pop up
<Boffy> ah now i found it. i added the icon to turn the mnubar on and then clicke don it that's a bit silly...
<Boffy> so what does ctrl+x do ? is it "cut" command?
<BluesKaj> Boffy, ctrl+x places the highlighted test in the clipboard
<Boffy> no imean if you mark the pictures in dolphin and then clikc ctrl+x they become grey (probably indicating something) but i do not know what. perhaps that they are placed in clipboard?
<BluesKaj> Boffy, yes , looks that way
<Boffy> ok thanks. now i only need to figure out which programmes are missing. this LTS rocks! previous one was also good, but to me it gave me sound problem (a bug in ALSA) but this one is working as well as 10.10 i had before. thank you for the help.
<linux> ....
<linux> so...
<Kottizen> are those five mirrors listed on the downloads page the only mirrors that exist?
<zimba12> i am downloading 12.04-desktop-amd64 from torrent
<zimba12> but the torrent has been stalled for hours
<zimba12> other torrents in my ktorrents are very active
<Kottizen> zimba12: in which country do you live?
<zimba12> Kottizen: how does that matter/
<zimba12> ?
<zimba12> Kottizen: Canada, anyway
<Kottizen> ah, because I have downloaded the file now and could upload it to a server that's less stressed than the official mirrors if you'd like
<zimba12> Kottizen: thanks, but don't worry. the download works, I was just wondering what is wrong with the torrent
<Kottizen> my KTorrent said 'Unable to connect to tracker'
<zimba12> Kottizen: yeah, something is wrong
<BluesKaj> zimba12, some of the Canadian repos are weeks and days behind for upgrading via the internet ..the only one up to date is U of Calgary
<BluesKaj> most torrent and ftp mirrors are plugged or very slow
<zimba12> BluesKaj: how do the repos matter if I am using the torrent?
<BluesKaj> zimba12, FYI in case you decided on a net install
<zimba12> BluesKaj: ok. I didn't know also torrents can be plugged
 * BluesKaj seems to be getting a lot of attitude here lately
<BluesKaj> plugged ..as in restricted number of connections
<zimba12> BluesKaj: ok, I will have to wait then. thanks :)
<sayakb> i am still on oneiric and i am getting a dist upgrade notification.. but, i am also getting this: http://paste.kde.org/464654/35536808/ -- should i still go ahead with the dist upgrade?
<BluesKaj> sayakb, no run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal first
<sayakb> BluesKaj: that paste shows the errors i get when i do apt-get update
<BluesKaj> sayakb, it's up to you , I haven't seen a sum mismatch in ages
<sayakb> BluesKaj: i wasnt getting a dist upgrade notification, so i changed the server from the indian one to the main one.. i guess i'll revert it and update the sources again
<BluesKaj> sayakb, yes , probly best
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Scrubbington_
<ubottu> Scrubbington_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Scrubbington_> nomodeset didn't work either. Still kicks me back  to the login screen
<BluesKaj> which graphics card ?
<Scrubbington_> That's a tough one. I know it's an ATI Radeon
<Scrubbington_> Lemme google my laptop and see if it shows
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<Scrubbington_> Radeon HD 4250
<BluesKaj> that's a common card , shouldn't have a problem with it , unless there's a new bug
<matisse> hi
<matisse> is there a know-bugs-for-12.04 list?
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<matisse> a collection of things you need to do after distupgrade
<delight> in 12.04 kde proxy settings ain't interpreted correctly by firefox and chromium-browser ... rekonq works fine
<delight> its not ignoring them completly <- I think this, cause when proxy settings are active in a proxy-less network chromium and firefox still won't work (obviously for firefox when set to retrieve proxy from system settings)
<delight> you will need to disable proxy settings in kde-system-settings to make them work again (in proxy-less networks)
<delight> is the proxy problem known ? proxy settings misinterpreted by firefox and chromium-browser ?
<BluesKaj> delight, it's the first time I've heard about it
<delight> BluesKaj: I had this already on my system updated from 10.04 to 12.04 (32bit). I suggested that it might be some update problem ... right now I'm on the live cd 64bit+mac and I'm seeing the same problem.
<delight> A workaround is to start chromium with chromium-browser --proxy-server=proxy:port and for firefox to set the settings explizitly in firefox network settings.
<delight> it all worked fine in 10.04 (i think up to 11.10)
<delight> there must have happened a change in nework/proxy settings (system-settings) of kde <<< thats what I'm guessing
<BluesKaj> well, delight you seem to be more familiar with using proxies than I am , so if you find a solution it would be good if you shared it here.
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ..fences to mend , BBL
<aajgar> Hi, I have a thinkpad T420 and I am not able to boot using kubuntu 12.05 desktop USB . I used the usb-creator-kde to create it. The laptop is configured to use Legacy BIOS in place of UEFI.
<aajgar> however if I burn the same image on a CD , it boots up just fine.  any help what I may be doing wrong ?
<reisi> hi everyone! just got 12.04 working; does someone know for what are 'akonadi' and 'virtuoso-t' and 'nepomuk' used on my desktop?
<aajgar> the USB work on other laptop (dell 1525) which doesn't have UEFI
<aajgar> reisi: Akonadi - The PIM Storage Service , nepomuk is desktop search , file and email indexer . and virtuoso-t is the nepomuk backend database process .
<reisi> aajgar: i was able to disable nepomuk fully (i use find always) but everything depends on akonadi .. it seems to poll my emails at all times, yet i get no notifications on new email (rather strange)
<aajgar> you can disable it , do vi ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<aajgar> and change startserver from true to false
<aajgar> are you using kmail ?
<BluesKaj> reisi, kmail ?
<tdavies> Hello, I'm trying to install 12.04 and I am getting a "ubi-partman failed with exit code 10" error.  I think it may have something to do with my partition table being corrupted.  I am fine with wiping my HD and starting from scratch.  Can someone help me please?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, which partitioner are you using ?
<BluesKaj> and how are you installing 12.04 ?
<reisi> BluesKaj: processes seem of akonadi: /usr/bin/akonadi_imap_resource --identifier akonadi_imap_resource_0 (but i have configured these through kmail)
<reisi> BluesKaj: s/seem of/look like/
<tdavies> BluesKaj - I initially put the partitions in when I installed 11.10. I had a swap,boot,/home, /, windows 7 partition, a few days back I installed TeXlive from source and it somehow maxed out
<tdavies> my / parttiion and everything went bad from there
<BluesKaj> akonadi doesn't notify email , kmail does , and it has to be setup in settings>configure kmail>accounts
<BluesKaj> reisi,^
<tdavies> I've backed up my files and I was recommended to try to install 12.04 alone and then wondows via virtual box, i'd like to give that a try
<BluesKaj> tdavies, no ,install windows firs , so when you install 12.04 you can include the windows partition in grub
<BluesKaj> ok VB , that's a different setup
<tdavies> BluesKaj, so you would recommend I just whipe the hardrive and try to install windows 7 by itself now?
<Quantell> Hi, can someone help to adjust brightness on webcam, im on ubuntu 12.04 using skype
<BluesKaj> tdavies, depends if you are going to install windows in VB then of course kubuntu will need to be installed first
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I've never used virtual box before, it was just an approach that was recommended to me - I thought I would try it is all.  I have no experience with it
<BluesKaj> tdavies, have you ever dual booted linux and windows?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, Yes, that is how I've always had my machine.  That works for me because my Dell Vostro 3400 has some Nvidia and audio issues that I have been unable to solve, Having the windows backup can be helpful
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I think I will take your suggestion.  Reinstall windows from scratch, then install 12.04 so I will have dual boot
<tdavies> BluesKaj, that's worked for me in the past so I may as well stay with it
<BluesKaj> nvidia graphics ?
<tdavies> yes
<BluesKaj> that shouldn't be a problem on 12.04
<tdavies> BluesKaj, that's what I'm hoping ;)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, Ok, I just threw in my windows DVD so hopefully this will install OK
<BluesKaj> do recall the card model ? .
<graft> any particular reason kwin would suddenly start eating up 100% of CPU when i try to do anything after upgrading to 4.8.2?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, not off hand, I tried to fix it via help on the forums but I was not able to
<BluesKaj> tdavies, it would be best if you used a live partitioner like gparted live cd to setup your partitions beforehand
<tdavies> BluesKaj, via live CD?
<BluesKaj> graft, make sure it's kwin
<BluesKaj> in system monitor
<graft> it's kwin
<graft> and yes, i have desktop effects enabled
<graft> but they worked fine in 4.7, so i'm not sure what changed and what i can do about it
<BluesKaj> graft, have you done a dist-upgrade
<graft> yeah, just yesterday
<BluesKaj> 11.10 or 12.04  ?
<graft> 12.04
<Quantell> how i can change brightness on skype, on kubuntu 12.04, skype, please help
<BluesKaj> tdavies, it depends if you're familiar with the kubuntu install partitioner then go for it ...recommend using the manual mode
<BluesKaj> for partitioning
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I've done that before ti set up the partitions when I first installed 11.1 on my windows machine.
<tdavies> BluesKaj, so I would do this via the 12.04 live CD?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, ok cool , then I think you'll find 12.04 more stable than 11.10 as well
<BluesKaj> yes the 12.04 lived cd , is it current ?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, that would be great.  I love using Kubuntu but I use it for work and it has been crashing on me a fair bit.  It's at the point that if this doesn't hold I'm going to have to give up on linux and go mac (BOO!)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I downloaded 12.04 yesterday
<BluesKaj> tdavies, ok, which email client do you intend to use?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I don't - I just use gmail
<BluesKaj> ok good
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I'm just reburning my USB key for 12.04 (for some reason when the install crashes the live CD USB login gets screwed up)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, so I should be able to get back on the live CD in about 5
<blahblahnick> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 on my machine at home, and my work computers. I got the message that there's an upgrade to 12.04 on the work computers, but not my home computer. What might be wrong?
<blahblahnick> I've done an apt-get update (through the package manager GUI and the command line) several times. :/
<graft> blahblahnick: what happens if you run update manager?
<blahblahnick> What's that?
<blahblahnick> The package manager GUI?
<graft> blahblahnick: it's the thing that manages updating
<graft> blahblahnick: no, it's specifically just for updates
<graft> blahblahnick: run update-manager
<blahblahnick> k
<blahblahnick> It's not installed.
<graft> blahblahnick: well, that seems odd... better install it
<blahblahnick> Man. It wants the world installed, too. :p
<blahblahnick> Installing.
<graft> wonder how that got lost
<Quantell> hi is there a way to change brightness settins of a webcam on skype, using kubuntu 12.04
<yofel> blahblahnick: another thing, please open your software properties and make sure the upgrade notification is set to "normal" releases - if it already is, set it to something else and then back to normal
<BluesKaj> blahblahnick, run an apt-get upgrade as well
<blahblahnick> herp derp
<blahblahnick> For some reason I'm only showing LTS releases
<blahblahnick> Thanks all!
<graft> well, 12.04 is LTS anyway
<blahblahnick> hm
<graft> it should show
<blahblahnick> BluesKaj, I ran an apt-get upgrade like 10 minutes ago.
<graft> i thought i had a similar issue, but my issue was just that it came out on the 26th and i was trying to get it to show me the update on the 20th
<graft> like, hello, update manager, why can't you see forward through space-time?
<BluesKaj> blahblahnick, make sure your update manager is set to normal
<yofel> graft: if you show "LTS" upgrades on a release that's not a LTS itself the upgrade won't show up (update-manager can't reliably detect the new release then)
<BluesKaj> notification
<graft> yofel: huh, really
<graft> yofel: seems like that would be pretty easy to specify
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I now have the live CD 12 up and running.  If I want to wipe the HD so I can renew the partitions - so I can then install windows and Kubuntu12 dual boot so I simply do it through the  Parition manager?
<graft> all you need is some text file that says "12.04" in it
<maco> LTS-to-LTS notification doesnt happen til the first point release after the LTS is released anyway
<yofel> graft: dunno, http://paste.kde.org/464762/ says so
<yofel> ah, that sounds like a good reason too
<blahblahnick> Ooh. Either switching from showing LTS releases to normal releases, or installing the update-manager showed that I have an update now!
<BluesKaj> tdavies, yes
<blahblahnick> Thanks for the help, all! :D
<tdavies> Blues, Kaj, before I start reinstalling windows I simply think there is something wrong with my Kubuntu partitions, it would be nice to not have to reinstall them all - can i just remove all of the extended partitions and recreate them during the kubuntu install? Hopefully that'll leave the windows intact and everything should go smoothly. Do you agree?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, somtimes it's best to just to sart a new partition table , especially if you don't need to save any data
<tdavies> BluesKaj, OK, the /dev/sda2 parition (my kubuntu) has a locked mount point (swap) - all I can do is delete the boot, /.and /home partitions
<tdavies> BluesKaj, and the OSDisk partition
<tdavies> can be deleted
<tdavies> BluesKaj, it's strange though, the extended partition (KDE) is 231.66 GB and it says it's full but all of the partitions contained in it are much less than full.  Weird.
<yofel> tdavies: you can unlock the swap partition with 'sudo swapoff -a' from Konsole (assuming you have enough memory for the current session)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, yup that worked - So I think first I would like to try just removing the linux partitions and leaving the windows, and installing 12.04 - I'm quite sure the windows is OK - if not then I will clean everything and reinstall it all
<BluesKaj> tdavies, sounds like a plan
<tdavies> BluesKaj, OK, thanks - so i should just delete the ext2, linuxswap, and two ext4 (sub)partitions and just try to recreate them while installing 12.04.  Is that correct?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, yes
<BluesKaj> when you recreate the / and /home , use ext4
<tdavies> BluesKaj, OK here goes - thanks (of course on the ext4 ;)
<leo_> привет
<leo_> есть кто?
<FloodBotK1> leo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_> вопрос есть
<leo_> почему не ставится хром а только хромиум?
<yoyo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Quantell> hi
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I removed the Kubuntu partitions andam getting the ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<Quantell> i got the radeon 4250, and when i play a movie on a laptop its not smooth
<tdavies> BluesKaj, should i just delete all the partitions and start from scratch?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, as you initially suggested :)
<Quantell> it's kinda choppy
<Quantell> please help
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: hi
<Quantell> Hi Phoenix
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: what is your problem?
<Quantell> I'm usinng dragon player
<Quantell> every video i play
<Quantell> it comes as choppy
<Quantell> got latest drivers
<Quantell> i'm pretty new to kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: does it happen only when playing hd videos or even for normal videos?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, what action is creating that error ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: do you have a graphics card?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, when I'm trying to install 12 - after the 3rd party apps, and download updates page
<Quantell> phoenix, doesn't matter is it HD or normal dvix, my graphic card is radeon hd4250
<datruth> Hoe can I place icons(shortcuts) on my panel?
<datruth> dragging and droping doesnt seem to work
<maco> datruth: add widget, choose "quick launch" and drag that quick launch onto your panel
<maco> you can change which programs are offered in the quick launch by changing the quick launch settings
<Quantell> will it make a difference if i use totem player ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: have you installed the graphics drivers?
<datruth> maco: that doesn't work
<maco> datruth: which part?
<Quantell> Phoenix: Yes
<datruth> maco: whenever I drag anything to the panel I get the red circle
<maco> datruth: try dragging it to the desktop then pulling it from desktop top anel
<maco> *panel
<maco> dunno why it works that way, but it seems to
<datruth> maco: tried still i am blocked
<BluesKaj> tdavies, oh , I thought it was during setting up partitions
<maco> is your panel locked?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, nope - during the step from "preparing to install Kubuntu' to the partition part
<datruth> maco: not sure how can I unlock it?
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: have you tried anyother player for example smplayer or vlc?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, the partition part in the next page of the install
<maco> datruth: right click the panel and there should either be "lock panel" or "unlock panel"
<maco> datruth: usually when its unlocked, there's a little swirly icon at the end of it
<BluesKaj> tdavies, I'm not familiar with that error ...yofel ?
<datruth> maco: I have lock and unlock widgets no lock panel
<datruth> or unlock panel
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do for a few mins
<maco> datruth: did you right click the wallpaper or the panel?
<Quantell> Phoenix: downloading totem at the moment
<datruth> maco: the panel
<maco> also it seems you need to be pretty precise about your dragging when putting things on the panel... you cant drop on top of another icon, so you have to line up your mouse between two widgets
<yofel> BluesKaj: I fear I've never seen that either
<maco> oh huh. mine too. guess i havent scrwed with these in a few kde releases, sorry
<maco> well are widgets unlocked?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, yofel - I guess I'll delete the windows partition, and reinstall everythng from scratch (drag)
<datruth> maco: yes
<maco> datruth: so you have it on your desktop right now though?
<maco> can you try very slowly dragging it over the panel moving it to the end of a widget, the mouse should turn to a hand instead of the red thing, and a space open up
<maco> but between two window list windows isnt "end of a widget" nor is between two icons in the system tray
<maco> so try next to the red/blue/green dots thing by the launcher, maybe?
<datruth> maco: wow that did it
<datruth> I have to do it reaall slow
<maco> it takes aim
<datruth> and properly get at the very edge of the previous widget
<datruth> ;/
<datruth> thanks for the assistance
<maco> i dont remember it taking such good aim before
 * datruth either
<Quantell> Phoenix: Same with SMplayer
<datruth> maco: how can I search for new wifi networks?
<datruth> maco: or refresh wifi network list to pickup new networks
<maco> i thought there was a refresh button
<maco> but im not on a computer with wifi right now so i cant look and tell you where
<maco> but i thought it was at the bottom of the thing that pops out when you click the network doohicky in the tray
<maco> woo, nouns!
<datruth> maco: nah there are options to disable / enable wireless and networking
<maco> O_o
<datruth> thats what I normally do to get thenew list
<datruth> i know :(
<maco> thats the old widget
<maco> the ...2009 widget
<maco> plasma-widget-networkmanagement  <-- this one has all the rockin stuff
<maco> network-manager-kde is the one that makes a narrow menu pop out and i dont think is even maintained anymore
<maco> there should be a "show more" button at the bottom of the popout for the plasma widget one
<datruth> maco: that widget is the same of what I got already
<datruth> maco: yes there is a show more and show less option but that doesn't refresh the network
<maco> oh
<maco> i thought it did
<maco> what about clicking manage connections and going to add a new one?
<maco> the "add new network" dialog has an option to scan for a network map of nearest APs
<BluesKaj> tdavies, then by all means setup a new partition table ..it takes a bit more time but it's worth the trouble
<tdavies> OK, will do.  For some reason whenever I get a failed install whenever I try to reboot up the live CD I go to a login page that I can't get past
<tdavies> BluesKaj: I use the username kubuntu with no pw but that seems to just crash X and go back to the login screen meaning I have to reburn the usb key
<sfears> the user name is ubuntu
<BluesKaj> tdavies, you definitely need a pw
<phoenix_firebrd> Quantell: are you there?
<fragske> anyone else having problems with resizing windows in KDE?
<datruth> maco: hrmm nah thats a nogo I'll just use to tickers to disable/enable wireless o_O
<tdavies> BluesKaj, yeah, I don't get it - kubuntu seems to start to work, but ubuntu username does not - I don't get it
<datruth> Does anyone know how to use / activate a webcam in kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, did you reformat the partitions?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I'm not quite there yet.  I removed the kuuntu ones and got that error we talked about before.  Now I can't log into the live CD for some reason and need to remake the bootable usb
<BluesKaj> why bother with the usb ?
<sfears> agreed BluesKaj tdavies, if your in the live session just install to disk while you're there and worry about the usb after install
<tdavies> sfears, no you guys don't understand: When I use the Live CD ONCE and the install failes then the next time I try to enter a live session it asks for a username and password - I use the default of kubuntu and it appears to start to login but then fails
<tdavies> sfears, anyway, I'm reburning the CD which will fix it (at least for one go)
<sfears> does not compute
<sfears> live session should not prompt for user name
<tdavies> sfears: like I said, I don't get it
<BluesKaj> tdavies, sfears , I think if the partitions haven't been formatted there might be user and pw queries
<sfears> try the alternate install tdavies and make sure your using the correct architecture 32 or 64
<sfears> the partitions aren't mounted in a live session, why would it matter
<BluesKaj> sfears, dunno whether it matters or not , but why is he getting them
<tdavies> BluesKaj, yes, I tried my usual pasword and username - no luck, very odd and annoying - anyway, I'm just entering a live session now to renew these partitions
<BluesKaj> tdavies,  and reset the the partition table
<tdavies> sfears: i tried that too, no luck
<tdavies> BlueKaj, just waiting for it all to load up
<tdavies> BlueKaj, so my windows I set to ntfs; my boot to be ext2, swap, ext for /, and ext4 for /home. Zallgood?
<Ezim> tdavies, why ext2?
<Ezim> you should use ext4
<tdavies> Ezim: I'm using this: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/12/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-kubuntu-11-04/
<Ezim> tdavies, thats weird. I have always used root/home/swap with ext4
<Ezim> ext2 is not really needed
<tdavies> Ezim, I have no idea, I'm just copying it - it has worked in the past
<Ezim> tdavies, and why should you use /boot? do not really see the benefit.
<tdavies> Ezim, like I said, I'm just following the recipe
<Ezim> tdavies, oki :). but if it works for you thats good.
<BluesKaj> tdavies, why a boot partition ?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I asked the same question :).
<TheHermit> hello.. i have managed to crash my system few times in last week ( my fault , i know why it died ) , but ... seems now my download from kubuntu source is slow .. could it be the reason that i have done so few times in a week already ?
<tdavies> BlueKaj, Ezim, what wouldyou guys suggest?
<maco> TheHermit: more likely it's due to the fact that about 100,000 people are downloading the new version of ubuntu and kubuntu today
<TheHermit> oh , cheers maco :)
<maco> (estimating *very* conservatively, given there's supposedly something like 12,000,000 ubuntu users)
<BluesKaj> tdavies, it's BluesKaj .I'm not blue , but I am into the blues :)
<Ezim> tdavies, root partition, /home, /swap. all with ext4. normally before when I person tried btrfs they also used boot partition.
<tdavies> TheHermit, use torrent and make sure DHT is enabled, I just redownloaded it and it took about 5 mins
<TheHermit>  tdavies ., i have live install , and am selection option to dowload updates while installing .. but it makes sense now :)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, whoops sorry!
<BluesKaj> np
<tdavies> BluesKaj, should these all be primary or extended partitions? I thought that the main would be primary and the subpartitions would be extended but that doesn't seem to be an option
<sfears> tdavies: i think swap should be on a primary and where ever /boot is and the rest can be on extended?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, primary
<sfears> maybe just where /boot is
<maco> i think id also put swap on primary
<Kottizen> the new start-up screen (the one you see before the login screen) looks... terrible - I'm sorry to say that
<maco> but i usually just do / and swap
<BluesKaj> tdavies, no need for a /boot
<Kottizen> however, it boots *a lot* faster now, so I don't get to see it as much as before! :)
<maco> ubuntu & kubuntu installers have been able to reinstall without losing /home while having everything in a single / since hardy
<maco> so the advantage of a separate /home is ... meh, unless you're going to switch to fedora...
<BluesKaj> maco, yup , unless the config files become corrupted , which does happen
<maco> BluesKaj: having a separate /home doesnt really prevent that though
<maco> or mitigate it
<maco> the only thing you can do is keep a backup
<tdavies> BluesKaj, OK, so I have a ntfs partition, a '/' partition of 10 Gigs, a linuxswap of 2 gigs and the rest is home -- zallgood?
<maco> should be fine
<sfears> can you have /home on a usb drive as a security feature? or maybe any of the necessary folders?
<BluesKaj> yup tdavies
<tdavies> both '/' and '/home' are ext4
<BluesKaj> good
<sfears> install /dev to a usb stick to use as a dongle to make the system boot
<sfears> or maybe an sd card
<sfears> i've never tried it
<maco>  /dev doesnt hold permanent data
<sfears> would still make the system unbootable if it wasn't there?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, OK, that seems like it worked fine so now I should go install windows on the nmfs partition, then try installing kubuntu on the others - zallright?
<BluesKaj> tdavies, yes
<BluesKaj> I tried it with a plop disk , to boot to a usb and it worked ok , but shortly after that my mobo died :(
<tdavies> ok, brb with an update - thanks a lot for the help, I really appreciate it?
<BluesKaj> on my test pc
<maco> sfears: no, itd just be generated
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I mean I really appreciate it ! (no questions) ;)
<sfears> what would be the best folder to use for that, if it would even work how I imagine maco?
<danielk22> Anyone know the official way to get my own dns info into /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04? In earlier releases I had to add it to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/* But in 12.04 it looks like that data is completely ignored if NetworkManager is still installed on the system.
<maco> sfears: well i dont think a system could run without /etc
<BluesKaj> tdavies, your welcome ..good luck , it should work out fine
<maco> sfears: but you'd have to get the usb drive mounted..which requires a file thats in /etc to do the mounting configuration
<tdavies> BluesKaj, any chance you're on reddit?
<maco> sfears: why dont you set a bios password for booting?
<sfears> i wouldn't want the hardware locked
<sfears> just a key
<BluesKaj> tdavies, occasionally I reddit
<xskydevilx> Where is the list of mirrors for downloading Kubuntu 12.04?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, this isn't good, blue screen of death! Ack!
<tdavies> BluesKaj, STOP: C000021a {Fatal System Error}
<sfears> xskydevilx: there's a mirrors drop down menu in the package manager control panel
<xskydevilx> sfears, I don't think you grasp what I want to do.
<BluesKaj> tdavies, no idea
<sfears> i second that xskydevilx
<xskydevilx> Because I can't find Kubuntu here http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<sfears> xskydevilx: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<xskydevilx> sfears, Where is it pulling it from? The servers are slow...
<sfears> xskydevilx: download the alternate?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, well, I'll check the partitions, perhaps what I'll have to do is just have one ntfs partition and make the partitions in the isntallation manager once windows is installed
<xskydevilx> sfears, maybe..
<sfears> and there's a choice of mirrors from the link i gave you, i had good luck with liveCD.iso 64bit torrent yesterday
<BluesKaj> tdavies, depends which windows , if it's vista , it'll want the whole drive iirc
<tdavies> BluesKaj, it's windows 7
<tdavies> BluesKaj, maybe I need to flag the ntfs partition as boot?
<BluesKaj> maybe, I can't recall
<BluesKaj> makes sense tho ...windows likes to be the only game in town :)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I hope so, i see, to recall it had that label before
<BluesKaj> me too ...well , time for my nap ...BBL
<tdavies> BluesKaj, sleep well!
<rrod666> hey where is KTorrent located?
<rrod666> as in the files itself... I am trying to get Opera to open magnet links for ktorrent
<jessie> rrod666: You can find out with whereis ktorrent
<jessie> For me, it's /usr/bin/ktorrent
<rrod666> jessie: scratch that, #archlinux solved it about 3 minutes ago thanks ahah
<rrod666> -_- I need to understand the file structure way better
<rrod666> cheers, mate
<tdavies> I just cleaned off my drive and made a new partition table. I reinstalled windows but and STILL when I try to install 12.04 I get 'ubi-partman failed with exit code 10".  Any ideas?
<jimmy51> i got the 12.04 install pop up notice but when i try to run it i get a "could not calculate upgrade" error.  any ideas?
<PrestoJeff> Hello, I'm running 10.04.4 LTS and when I run kpackagekit (as myself, not sudo), I don't see the "upgrade to 12.04 LTS" on the Software Update pane.  Do I need to adjust the Software Sources?
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff, you need to have root permissions to upgrade (sudo)
<tdavies> BluesKaj: I managed to get windows installed but am still fighting with getting kubuntu on
<tdavies> BluesKaj, it just seems to be hacing a hard time finding the partitions..... I either get an "'ubi-partman failed with exit code 10" but ethen I tried it again, it initially found the partitions but when I went to manual it lost them.. This is very weird
<PrestoJeff> Thanks, BluesKaj, I'm now sudo'ed, but there's still no link on the pane, just a list of the packages that need updating.  Do I need to "fully update" all my packages before I'll get the 12.04 upgrade link?
<BluesKaj> prest yes
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff,  yes
<BluesKaj> tdavies, I found this it might help
<BluesKaj> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=68510
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I was reading that too but I couldn't figure out how to impliment their suggestion
<BluesKaj> tdavies, I'm quoting here: "At the initial screen in the installation process, pressing F6 allowed me to define no RAID disks (nodmraid). After doing that, Ubuntu simply bypassed those RAID disks and found available partitions, one of which I was able to choose for the installation.'
<maco> how old is that?
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I read that, I tried that, but I'll give it another go
<maco> i dint think the F6 menu was still around
<maco> oh but maybe in kubuntu it is..
<BluesKaj> pretty old maco , but so is the rror
<BluesKaj> error
<maco> but the fix might have changed
<maco> as the F6 menu for modifying stuff about the boot might have been moved
<tdavies> I'm just confused seeing that I just cleaned the partition table
<BluesKaj> type nodmraid
<maco> in Ubuntu, the page that lets you click F6 definitely disappeared
<PrestoJeff> Thanks again, BluesKaj, hopefully the last question: I've selected all the updates and clicked "Apply", now there's a dialog box "Waiting for service to start" which is just sitting there "cylon'ing".  Any idea what it's waiting for?
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff, stop the updater , open a terminal and do , sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> I don't trust a gui that doesn't give me the option of seeing what dpkg is doing
<qwebirc21343> hey how is 12.04 looking folks?  im betting ready to put it on this box, any gotcha's?
<qwebirc21343> getting not betting
<BluesKaj> qwebirc21343, using kmail ?
<qwebirc21343> lemme change name
<phiscribe> ok, not using kmail
<phiscribe> kmail still got problems? the last upgrade was bad on it
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, then go for it
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, I still have some kmail segfaults
<phiscribe> will be clean install on this box, but i have previous kubuntu on another box, ill wait a few moths before i try a distro upgrade
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, well ,it's quite stable otherwise
<tdavies> BluesKaj, so the initial screen of the isntallation process would be where it asks you to download third part apps and updates correct?
<phiscribe> great, dl'ing now
<BluesKaj> tdavies, not that I can recall
<PrestoJeff> BluesKaj, I think there's something weird going on, now all of the updates have cleared off my Update pane, I got a little popup from the tray about needing to reboot (but the updates never started), and when I try to refresh, I get a cylon "Waiting for package manager lock".
<tdavies> F6 does work - ack this is frustrating
<phiscribe> that lock error to me suggests two programs that do updates are trying to run, (when only one is allowed), perhaps reboot
<PrestoJeff> I've tried do-release-upgrade and also checked to see if there were rogue dpkg processes.
<BluesKaj> gawd i hate that updater ...it's causing endless problems today
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff, did you run sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<PrestoJeff> I will try that now.
<tdavies> BluesKaj, so I got windows installed by labelling that partition 'boot'.  Anyway, I'm stuck now (just failed again) so I'm going to "re-repartition' the drive to only have ntfs and install windows on it. Then I will allow the 12.04 installer to set up the partitions.
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I've run out of ideas - I thinik this is the 20 th time I've tried to get it to work
<BluesKaj> tdavies, me too ..
<PrestoJeff> Ran that, now when I click on the SW Update pane, there's a "waiting for other tasks" and another cylon.
<phiscribe> trying to upgrade to 12.04 from previous tdavies?  (didnt catch the whole story)
<tdavies> phiscribe, no, I've done a complete harddrive wipe after my 11.10 getting corrupted
<phiscribe> ugly
<tdavies> VERY
<phiscribe> get henry winkler to slap it
<PrestoJeff> If I click on the "Refresh" button, I get a "Waiting for authentication" popup with a lifering and another cylon.
<BluesKaj> tdavies, DarthFrog is another westcoaster ...he might have some ideas about, ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<tdavies> phiscribe, now I'm getting a "'ubi-partman failed with exit code 10" which I think has something to do with theinstaller not being able to identify the partitions correctly (although it seems to be able to about 1/2 the time initially).  ANyway, I'm going to re-wipe the harddrive and start from scratch (AGAIN)
<tdavies> BluesKaj, this log in screen is just adding to the frustration...
<tdavies> I've reburnt this distro 10 times already
<BluesKaj> need to do that tdavies , try the live cd
<BluesKaj> no need rather
<tdavies> BluesKaj, that's what I'm doing
<tdavies> The first time no password, second time it always asks for one
<tdavies> and when I put in the correct one: kubuntu, it appears to start to start up but then just goes back to the password login screen
<BluesKaj> why bother with  usb thing, it's just an uneccessary step
<tdavies> because I don't have any burnable cds handy
<BluesKaj> use unebootin tdavies
<BluesKaj> !unebootin
<tdavies> unebootin ? never heard of it - let me go do the google
<BluesKaj> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tdavies> BluesKaj, what I've done for this burn is to discard all information at shutdown.  At least then it shouldn't be looking for a password
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> BluesKaj:  hola :)
<BluesKaj> tdavies, did you read ubottu post
<Roey> BluesKaj:  good seeing you :)
<BluesKaj> hi Roey LTNS :)
<Roey> :)
<Roey> oh that's perrrrrrfect that you're here.. maybe you can answer this basic question?
<tdavies> BluesKaj: I did, that's how I have been creating my usb live
<Roey> BluesKaj:   I have a PPA that overrides my main Oneiric installation.  How do I pin it so that I download the packages from the PPA by default?  apt-get is refusing to see past the package in the main installation.   https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet?field.series_filter=oneiric
<Roey> er
<Roey> I guess pinning is not the thing here
<Roey> preferences pinning is just between different releases.
<linuxguy101> anyone know how i can see if muon is running or downloading software?
<linuxguy101> i selected some software packages, muon did not ask for a password and it seems to be doing nothing
<BluesKaj> Roey, did it accept the signing key when you updated after adding the ppa?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I thikn?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I remmeeber doing apt-add or something like it, and then it saying somethihng about retrieving the key
<BluesKaj> Roey, you have to run an update to install the repos in the sources.list/package manager
<BluesKaj> ppa repos
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I have them there.
<v0xi> can anyone help me,after installing KDE,in unity everything dissapeared just only wallpaper..
<Roey> BluesKaj:  and then it tells me that I have a duplicate etnry.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/Gsjgy16X
<Roey> BluesKaj:  and that's after apt-get updat
<Roey> e
<BluesKaj> linuxguy101, muon is buggy , use apper , or apt-get in the terminal
 * mydogsnameisrudy thinks BluesKaj just dont like muon ;)
<linuxguy101> BluesKaj: where do i get a list of software in the terminal that is aval to download/
<linuxguy101> ?
 * Roey suspects BluesKaj prefers the command line
<linuxguy101> also how do i set root password
<linuxguy101> using user password as root is just stupid in my book
<tdavies> aaaarrg!
<BluesKaj> Roey, is correct , but I do use synaptic as a reference for packages
<tdavies> BluesKaj, I finally got it to work by removing all of the linux partitions and THEN letting the loader look for them
<Roey> aye
<tdavies> BluesKaj, when I was filling in my user names and computer name my thumb hit my mouse pad (its in a REALLY annoying place) changed it to something and then jumped to the next step - THAT'S ANNOYING
<tdavies> but kind of funny
<Roey> BluesKaj:  so any idea now?
<BluesKaj> Roey, open /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicate debs
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  and then what?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  if I do apt-get update, it still selects the mainstream packages instead of the PPA ones
<juacom99> hi, 1 question: i download the iso of kubuntu 12.04 and burn it on a CD but it dons't show the live option, it only let me install it, is that right?
<PrestoJeff> This kpackagekit thing is really strange.
<BluesKaj> Roey, it didn't get the signing key , recopy it  from the ppa page and do : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys XXXX
<Roey> ok
<PrestoJeff> The SW Update pane shows no updates pending, but there's still no 12.04 link.  If I try to "Refresh", then I'll get a "Waiting for package manager lock" cylon.
<PrestoJeff> I've tried running dpkg --clear-avail and do-release-upgrade.
<BluesKaj> juacom99, there should be an option at the menu to run kubuntu or install ..run kubuntu means you can try it out from the cd , then install from the desktop option if you wish
<phiscribe> reboot
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<juacom99> BluesKaj: i don't see it, it only said install kubuntu, boot from first harddrive, and other 2 options that are not try kubuntu
<juacom99> BluesKaj: i donwloadit from the oficial web yesterday and try in 2 machines, even the installer is a console aplication and not the fancy GUI installer there use to be
<BluesKaj> juacom99, look for the "Live cd' not the iso
<juacom99> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> juacom99, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<juacom99> thanks i alreaddy find the file
<juacom99> i download the alter alternate
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I see the key is this:  1024R/291D760B
<Roey> but apt doesn't take it.
<juacom99> BluesKaj: i download this one kubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64
<juacom99> and not desktop
<mydogsnameisrudy> juacom99: ya download the other one
 * mydogsnameisrudy has hot coffee (_)l
<Roey> don't spill!!
<BluesKaj> alternate gives more options for older pcs , juacom99
<BluesKaj> !alternate | juacom99
<ubottu> juacom99: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<juacom99> BluesKaj mydogsnameisrudy : thank bouth
<BluesKaj> Roey, leave out the 1024
<Roey> k
<Roey> gpg: key 291D760B: "Launchpad PPA for Lekensteyn" not changed
<Roey> so it did have the key.
<BluesKaj> Roey, then I dunno , maybe you need to find the packagenames you want and install them like any other
<Roey> how?
<Roey> with package=version ?
<Roey> Tried that..
<Roey> ii  xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.11.0-0ubuntu2        X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
<Roey> BluesKaj:  the PPA version is -0.13.something
<BluesKaj> find what package name is and sudo apt-get install nameofpackage
<Roey> I did
<Roey> it refuses to upgrade it.
<Roey> says it's already the latest version.
<BluesKaj> the packages must be listed on the guys ppa site
<Roey> https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet?field.series_filter=precise
<Roey> here.
<Roey> you tell me what the package is?
<Roey> I tried "linux-wacom".
<Roey> And apt-get says it can't find it.
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet/+packages
<BluesKaj> Roey, https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet/+files/wacom-dkms_0.12.1-0ubuntu1~ppa4_all.deb
<Roey> perfect thanks!!
<Roey> gosh.. I don't know why that thing wasn't clickable for me.
<BluesKaj> Roey, I clicked on "View Package details"
<Roey> ok
<Roey> for me it was not clickable
<Roey> probably because I had noscript and requestpolicy blocking it
<Roey> grr
<Roey> thanks so much :)
<ggrohmann> hello
<guest12345> does anybody have any experience setting up ffserver?  I previously had this working under archlinux, but cannot get it to work under kubuntu 12.04...  The main problem seems to be my feed1.ffm file never gets larger then 4K, but my MaxFileSize is set to 4M.  The only error message I have to go on is: Feed '/mnt/ramdisk/feed1.ffm' stream number does not match registered feed
<guest12345>  
<ggrohmann> installed kubuntu 12.04 64bit today and cannot install seamonkey
<ggrohmann> apt-get does not find  any package.
<PrestoJeff> BluesKaj, that fuser/dpkg command seemed to clear most things up, I have rebooted, but kpackagekit's SW Updates pane still has no 12.04 link.  There are no updates waiting for me, AFAICT.  I have been able to Refresh.
<guest12345> ggrohmann:  type 'aptitude search seamonkey'
<ggrohmann> ok mom please
<Roey> :)
<BluesKaj> PrestoJeff, ok forget kpackagrkit for now , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<PrestoJeff> All right, I'll try that, thank you for your help!
<BluesKaj> guest12345, aptitude is longer supported , use apt-get
<ggrohmann> ok guest12345 aptitude found it
<BluesKaj> no longer supported
<BluesKaj> it's ok for search , but not installing or removing
<BluesKaj> time to go ...dinner
<ggrohmann> argh!
<Roey> bye!
<Roey> and thanks!
<ggrohmann> sorry I got 11.10 running, installed that today again
<ggrohmann> on 11.10 it installs on 12.04 it does not
<GH0> Hey, so I just finished my update to 12.04, and went to restart. Now when I reboot, I get the following message(s):http://i.imgur.com/YGsxT.jpg & http://i.imgur.com/boUtG.jpg If I choose Previous Linux Versions or Recovery Mode, I am still presented with the Error: No partitions found.
<Roey> GH0:  was it painful?
<Roey> what did you pudate from, 11.10?
<GH0> Yes. Followed the directions exactly.
<Roey> and it was painful, I see.
<GH0> Yes
<Roey> I always have to f--- with it every single time I do-release-upgrade.
<GH0> Followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Roey> something always bareaks..
<Roey> ah
<GH0> THat was the link Riddell gave to me yesterday.
<Roey> GH0:  I'd offer to help but I'm heading out
<Roey> GH0:  BluesKaj is insanely patient and knows his stuff
<GH0> :(
<Roey> GH0:  he went to dinnner
<GH0> Alright, so I just need to hope he gets back from dinner soon. :)
<Roey> :)
<GH0> Cause going without my music is KILLING ME INSIDE
<GH0> :D
<Roey> I know how you feeeel
<ggrohmann> can anyone check if apt-get install seamonkey works?
<guest12345> GH0:  How many hard drives do you have installed on your computer?
<GH0> Uh.. 7?
<GH0> I think.
<GH0> Maybe 8 actually.
<GH0> /boot is on the same physical drive as /.
<guest12345> GH0:  when your bios is loading, you should be able to click f12 or f11 or something to select the boot device.  Try every hard drive, one will work.  Then set that hd in the bios as the first boot device
<guest12345> GH0:  *click->hit
<guest12345> gently
<GH0> Just as a heads up, this occurs AFTER Grub boots. The drive itself is loading the proper boot drive.
<guest12345> GH0:  Yup, I had the same problem...
<GH0> So what happened then? Did /boot change?
<guest12345> GH0:  I don't know the details of what changed, but I had the same problem in 11.10 and 12.04 upgrades
<guest12345> I liked the earlier versions of grub better, simpler
<guest12345> GH0:  If you find the correct hd to boot from, it should work
<pider>  /msg NickServ pider gunnar25
<guest12345> does anybody have any experience setting up ffserver? I previously had this working under archlinux, but cannot get it to work under kubuntu 12.04... The main problem seems to be my feed1.ffm file never gets larger then 4K, but my MaxFileSize is set to 4M. The only error message I have to go on is: Feed '/mnt/ramdisk/feed1.ffm' stream number does not match registered feed
<GH0> guest12345, none of them actually boot up. :(
<guest12345> GH0:  you tried all 8 already?
<GH0> Yeah
<guest12345> GH0, your best bet is probably to try to boot a live cd/usb and reinstall grub then
<kubuntu> nice - love kubuntu 12.04 so far.
<tdavies> BluesKaj, thanks for all the help, I have 12 installed now and just copying over my backed up /home
<sfears> tdavies, you figure everything out?
<tdavies> afears : seems like it.
<tdavies> sfears, I deleted the linux partitions and let the install manager make them and install
<tdavies> the issue was making htem first in the partition manager for some reason - weird
<tdavies> sfears: no harm is copying over my /home folder from 11.10 (including the hidden '.' folders is there?
<sfears> nope, you probably want those hidden folders.  Those are a lot of your settings and configs.
<tdavies> that's what I thought - sweet - another 10 minutes and I should be 90% back to where I was 3 days ago ;)
<sfears> at least no major harm, if there were any misconfigurations copying them over could be a pain, but nothing creating a new user wouldn't solve
<avihay> why does amarok sometimes just stops playing at an end of a song for apparently no good reason?
<DorkVader> sup
<spaceneedle> Is there a tool that will uninstall an old kernel like ailurus(which doesn't work)?
<spaceneedle> Btw, Kubuntu 12.04 is working fantastic on my laptop--far less buggier than ubuntu 12.04. Great job!
<DorkVader> yeah, 12.04 is going great for me as well
<PhilRod> how is kmail in 12.04? I had trouble with it in 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> i like to try gnome3, what is the package name?
<phoenix_firebrd> can i use this ppa gnome3-team/gnome3
<GH0> BluesKaj, are you available?
<GH0> Just repasting it from earlier, Roey mentioned you might be able to help - Hey, so I just finished my update to 12.04, and went to restart. Now when I reboot, I get the following message(s):http://i.imgur.com/YGsxT.jpg & http://i.imgur.com/boUtG.jpg If I choose Previous Linux Versions or Recovery Mode, I am still presented with the Error: No partitions found.
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: hi
<GH0> Hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: i think grub is installed in the wrong drive
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: My best guess is that there are 2 grub installs in 2 drives
<GH0> It isn't, we already went over this. I attempted to boot directly from 8 different drives, and one brought Grub up, with the message above. Another just sits there with _ blinking but doesn't load anything, and every other one asks me to restart because the disk doesn't contain a bootable partition.
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: did you reinstall grub?
<GH0> No
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: Thats the best solution, i had that problem , i did this and it got solved. The proper way is very difficult
<GH0> I would rather do it the proper way if possible.
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: both yeals the same result
<phoenix_firebrd> *yield
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<DorkVader> yo, anyone have any advice on how I can mount an NTFS partition?
<phoenix_firebrd> DorkVader: using dolphin filemanager?
<phoenix_firebrd> DorkVader: or using bash?
<DorkVader> either I suppose, ah, I see there is a mount.ntfs binary
<GH0> Would it be better to have a Kubuntu 12.04 disc when doing that? Or is a Kubuntu 11.10 disc fine?
<DorkVader> so I suppose there is built in NTFS support nowadays?
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: while installing using a command or while using the boot-repair tool?
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: incase of a command , any version is ok'
<GH0> While using the boot-repair tool/
<DorkVader> so dolphin has apparently let me mount my ntfs drives with just a click, they all show up in the side bar
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: it is available for both 12.04 and 11.10 so use can use any ubuntu version
<penalizacja> hi :)
<phiscribe> ok fresh 12.04, fonts are horrific, is there some antialias or true type tuning availalbe?
<phiscribe> ok inside rekonq the fonts are fine, the desktop is rendered very poorly, they strain my bifocals
<phiscribe> in this app they are horrible, (quassel irc)
<phiscribe> take that back some are ok in rekonq
<Chaser> phiscribe, system settings -> application appearance -> fonts ? I see an antialias option
<phiscribe> i turned it on and rgb hinting, but nothing, might have to log out
<phiscribe> gonna try that
<penalizacja> hmm no telepathy in 12.04 ?
#kubuntu 2012-04-28
<yofel_> penalizacja: not by default, but you can install kde-telepathy if you want
<penalizacja> ok thanks
<penalizacja> just got confused with release nites :)
<phiscribe> ok logging out and back in, the fonts are better, not super but better
<juacom99> Hi, i got a big big problem, i update to Kubuntu 12.04 and i don't see the close, minimize, restore button on my windows, any idea how can i fix it :S
<DorkVader> can one mount .iso images from within dolphin?
<juacom99> ple
<juacom99> please help,  i update to Kubuntu 12.04 and i don't see the close, minimize, restore button on my windows, any idea how can i fix it :S
<juacom99> and the windows always stay on top
<natman> wooohoo just after installing 12.04
<juacom99> yes
<natman> should muon auto inform me of any updates?
<juacom99> it happend to you too?
<natman> or do i need to run it a first time?
<DorkVader> yo, can I add a specific program to klicker?  or that alt+f2 launcher?   It is a program I installed from a CD and want to be able to launch quickly
<deevad> Hi, I installed Thunderbird on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS , and the systray 'message indicator' doesn't display a little 'envelop/letter' icon ( filled in green when message received ) as in my previous install of Kubuntu 11.10 .  Is it known ?
<deevad> DorkVader:  right-click on 'K' menu  > Edit application  ; set a new item
<deevad> DorkVader:  you will make it a menu item. Able to be favorited
<gensymv> hi, i can't get to activate vpn connections using the network manager applet is anyone having similar problems?
<gensymv> it complains about the driver not being there
<gensymv> weirdly enough vpnc on it self works
<DorkVader> deevad: great, thanks!
<deevad> :)
<isis___> Hello everyone! I've just updated to 12.04, i have an nvidia card with current driver from their site. OpenGL composite freezes my screen, any help please?
<isis___> XRender works with minimal effects, but when i try to use the opengl, it freezes, tells to restore previous config, and kwin complains about not being able to load blur wobbly and some others
<detrix> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu, 12.04. Problem: hard drive was partitioned, to have root, and home directories separate. I wanted to just use the home directory that was there. my accont user name is detrix, but for some reason kde main menu, under computer shows my home directory as /home/adam    I do not know where that came from, and I can't seem to change it. I checked passwd, and it is set correctly there. I do not know what
<detrix> else to do.
<monkeyjuice> detrix:  check on #ubuntu they might be able to help
<DorkVader> so, I hate to be a stickler for details, but is there a way to make the fonts look a bit better?  maybe I am just used to windows, but things seem a bit off to me
<isis___> DorkVader: did u try cleantype?
<DorkVader> what is this cleantype you speak of?
<isis___> antialising
<DorkVader> this is an option  you can enable then?
<isis___> yeah
<DaemonFC> cleartype is just a Microsoft-ism for subpixel font anti-aliasing
<DorkVader> in which system settings thing?
<DaemonFC> if that's what you were referring to....
<isis___> u go to the panel settings -> application appearence -> fonts
<isis___> it is the same effect
<isis___> smoother fonts
<DorkVader> ok, it was set to "System Settigns", I'm not sure if it was set
<DorkVader> hinting style medium,  use sub-pixel rendering "RGB", thats it?
<DaemonFC> should be
<isis___> try that to your likes
<DaemonFC> you need to restart all applications that are running for it to take effect though
<DorkVader> yeah, ok
<DaemonFC> bugs in certain applications or video drivers can cause bizarre side effects, so I believe the KDE upstream default is disabled unless application requests it
<DaemonFC> if you start seeing font rendering problems, then you might want to turn it back off :)
<DorkVader> ah, ok, sounds good
<DorkVader> is there a quick way to do a shutdown of KDE, relogin and launch all the apps again?
<DorkVader> end session I guess is what I want
<DaemonFC> just log out and log back in and it should be in effect globally
<isis___> whats this? KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: EffectsHandler::loadEffect : Effect  "kwin4_effect_blur"  is not support
<Dragnslcr> Just rebooted into 12.04, and it looks like DNS resolution isn't working. Anybody else having the same problem?
<DorkVader> DaemonFC, isis___: great, thanks for the help there
<DaemonFC> your video driver doesn't support that effect or loading it will cause kwin to become unstable due to your video driver
<isis___> DorkVader: ur welcome
<DaemonFC> ditto
<DaemonFC> isis___: kwin probes for video adapter model and driver loaded and will blacklist plugins or choose a backend accordingly. Different drivers obviously have their own bugs, missing features, etc.
<DaemonFC> if you're using a KDE release older than 4.8.x, then the Blur effect is outrageously computationally expensive and you might consider disabling it anyway, jsut for performance reasons
<isis___> im running 4.8.2
<isis___> it is not just the blur
<DaemonFC> what's your graphics adapter and driver?
<Dragnslcr> My virtual machines that are still on 11.10 seem to work fine, so I'm pretty sure it's a problem with something that changed with the 12.04 upgrade
<DorkVader> are you installing this in a virtual machine?  make sure you have 2D/3D acceleration enabled, and enough GPU memory allocated
<the3rdbit> Moin Leute
<DorkVader> Enable PAE/NX,  Enable IO  APIC
<the3rdbit> Wie kann ich einen lokaler Internetradio unter Kubuntu sharen?
<isis___> i have a nvidia , the current driver from their site, uninstalled the nouveau
<the3rdbit> also so wie eine .pls unter ampache, bloss ohne ampache ;)
<isis___> opengl freezes, glxgears shows okay
<the3rdbit> sry EN: how can I share a local internet radio
<the3rdbit> ?
<DaemonFC> glxgears isn't really complicated, the only thing it's good for is ensuring that you have some sort of hardware acceleration available for OpenGL
<DaemonFC> if you are getting much less 60 fps in it, you have a serious problem, and that's the only thing it's useful for checking
<the3rdbit> the idea is to share the whole ALSA output as .pls... is this possible?
<isis___> what sort of hardware acceleration should i run?
<DaemonFC> Compiz and Kwin maintainers both recommend open source over proprietary for correctness (although performance can be worse)
<isis___> im running kwin,
<isis___> but i really cant figure it out why it hangs up with opengl
<isis___> composite effects
<Dragnslcr> I figured it out. Something in the new resolvconf is broken for me. Replacing the /etc/resolv.conf symlink with my old resolv.conf file seems to work for now
<DaemonFC> glancing around it looks like Blur caused serious performance problems with Nvidia's proprietary driver, and that's why it was blacklisted
<DaemonFC> isis___: You'd have to ask Nvidia about why their driver has bugs and if and when they plan to fix the problem
<the3rdbit> hello
<isis___> I've disabled all the effects that were complaining, it still freezes and goes back to xrender
<DaemonFC> disabling them wouldn't do anything because it already refused to load them in the first place when it detected your driver
<DorkVader> yo, so my mouse has a problem with the scroll wheel... when I scroll up or down, it is way too fast.  I have it set to only scroll one line in the System Settings->Input Devices->Mouse.  Should I be changing xorg configs, xset thingies, etc?  any advice, cheers
<isis___> im not quite sure if it is nvidia to blame, this already happened to me a year ago, it is some combination of packages from nvidia,kwin, mesa, gl that make a mess
<DaemonFC> Mesa wouldn't figure into that, Nvidia has their own OpenGL implementation
<stephan> hey
<stephan> hey, using 12.04, where can I find a kde3 repository for that?
<stephan> need the old kmail
<DaemonFC> There is no KDE 3. It has been exterminated. :)
<stephan> yeah... but I know there are unofficial 3.5 repos
<stephan> thought maybe someone can help me find one that works with 10.14
<DaemonFC> You could try Trinity, but that's entirely unofficial and would not be supported here.
<z3r0d3rp> anyone know why the password screen for encrypted drives changed to generic in the latest release... and how to switch it back to the way it was in 11.10
<szal> 10.14?
<stephan> sorry, meant 12.04
<z3r0d3rp> I'm referring to the unlock screen for encrypted lvm
<bmb> how are the ati drivers working in 12.04
<bmb> from additional drivers or am i better of install ones from ati site
<DaemonFC> bmb: The proprietary ones?
<phiscribe> is a virutal desktop across all monitors?
<DaemonFC> they uploaded a Catalyst 12.4 pre-release, it appears to not be causing any obvious problems.
<phiscribe> desktops activities multiple monitors search and launch news folder view, too many options ugg
<DaemonFC> there's two options that Jockey should provide for proprietary graphics drivers, one offers post-release updates, and one doesn't
<bmb> which should i use
<DorkVader> hm... apparently the solution with my mouse scroll wheel problem is plug/replugin the  mouse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32280/mouse-wheel-jumpy-on-scrolling
<DaemonFC> it depends, AMD is planning to drop everything pre-RadeonHD 5000 series in Catalyst 12.7, which would be July
<DaemonFC> so if you have something older than that, you might want to use the one that doesn't update
<bmb> Im ok 5800 series
<DaemonFC> then you probably want the one that gives updates
<the3rdbit> ?
<bmb> ill give them a shot
<DaemonFC> you should also install the xvba-va-driver package
<DaemonFC> it allows video decoding to be partially offloaded to the card's UVD engine in some cases, worth having
<bmb> sound useful for media playback
<bmb> sounds
<juacom99> pelase help, i update to 12.04 and now the windows don't have the close button, they stay on top even when i touch the show desktop windows anyone can help me plese
<the3rdbit> is there any possibility to share the alsa output?
<the3rdbit> for example as .pls
<rapidsp> juacom99: try kwin --replace
<the3rdbit> rapidsp: kwin??
<the3rdbit> rapidsp: oops sry this was not for me
<DorkVader> well... color me surprised.  sound card working out of the box in linux.
<DaemonFC> most do if they're from a reputable vendor (like most hardware in general)
<jucom99> my connection drop :(
<jucom99> dvds
<jucom99> do you read me?
<rapidsp> yea
<DorkVader> no
<jucom99> DorkVader: lol
<jucom99> any idea what my problem may be :S
<rapidsp> jucom99: and try change window theme  in settings
<jucom99> i can't even resize my window or change form one window to another :S
<rapidsp> or run kde by new user
<DorkVader> so, when I watch youtube videos in rekonq, the color is off... the skin tone is bluish... but the preview of the video, if you scroll along the time line, the skin tones are normal
<DorkVader> if I knew how to take screenshots in KDE, I would show you
<the3rdbit> DorkVader: kscreenshot?
<natman> Hi fresh install of 12.04 on laptop, after boot screen goes dark for log in page, once i log in its bright again
<DaemonFC> DorkVader: Print Screen key
<the3rdbit> DorkVader: oops KSNAPSHOT
<DorkVader> ah, ok
<DorkVader> printscreen key... that was awesome
<rapidsp> when do you sleep all? :)
<DorkVader> ok, check this out: http://imgur.com/rbeKu
<the3rdbit> xD
<DorkVader> see how the skin tones in the "preview" images of the youtube videos look ok, but the playing video has a bluish tone?  strange, eh?
<DorkVader> also, don't ask why I am watching korean singing talent show youtube videos
<DaemonFC> actually, I'd ask why you weren't using the ad blocker ;)
<DorkVader> I have ethical issues with adblockers
<DorkVader> also, for the record, I didn't believe that my sound card could possibly work in linux out of the box, so I clicked on the first youtubes video that was on the front page of youtubes
<rapidsp> DorkVader: another browser is correct?
<DorkVader> I don't know, I am on a mission to only use rekonq for the next week
<DorkVader> I don't have iceweasel and/or firefox, or chrome, or konqueror installed
<rapidsp> sad
<DorkVader> I want to live the KDE dream
<DaemonFC> It would be nice if someone resurrected the Firefox Qt bindings
<DaemonFC> I don't believe they even build anymore
<phiscribe> whats that utility called to pipe stuff to a pastebin from command line?
<rapidsp> phiscribe: maybe http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<phiscribe> thats the one! fresh install and adding stuff i like back, could not remember it, thanks
<DorkVader> rapidsp: I am trying to use only KDE software for a few weeks
<phiscribe> kde is so nice looking, i just wanna leave it up for visitors
<DorkVader> so, do most people here use neopiookumpk/Strigi/desktop search indexing?
<DaemonFC> I'm not particularly fond of any web browser, but I use Firefox most of the time
<phiscribe> most people i find turn most or all of that off, i generaly like indexing, but it seems a bit rough around the edges atm
<DorkVader> phiscribe: I want to give it a shot
<DaemonFC> I feel it's one of those things where nobody is doing the right thing
<DorkVader> I have been using OS X for the last 6 years, and their spotlight indexing is fan-fucking-tastic
<IdleOne> !language | DorkVader
<ubottu> DorkVader: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DorkVader> oh my
<phiscribe> yeah a lot of good ideas that are buried in the features, that could be usuefull if one had a clue
<DorkVader> DaemonFC: I like google chrome myself
<DaemonFC> I have ethical issues with Chrome
<phiscribe> yeah i am solid chrome or chromium, im too google centric
<DorkVader> DaemonFC: but firefox seems to have made some very good improvements in the last 6-12 months or so
<DaemonFC> lately, their banding with Microsoft to handcuff HTML 5
<phiscribe> i dont care if the know what im doing, my butler would to if i had one
<DorkVader> is that possible though?  I thoguht chrome was built on web kit?
<z3r0d3rp> FF is still king
<DaemonFC> I don't think Webkit or Chrome are good for an open web
<phiscribe> firefox has some plugins that are just not duplicable elsewhere
 * DorkVader just allocated 512mb of ram for neopookumuk database processes
<z3r0d3rp> firefox has about 100 plugins that aren't available in other browsers
<DaemonFC> Mozilla had some harsh criticism for the HTML 5 DRM platform that Google and Microsoft are proposing
<DaemonFC> an early version of that has shown up as an "experiment" in Chrome 20
<z3r0d3rp> they shouldn't be adding DRM to any open standard
<phiscribe> well i use chrome or chromium because it of the sync settings, saving my apps plugins ect, becaues of goggle voice, because it has and app store like a tablet
<DorkVader> DRM is probably to protect content, not the "standard"
<DaemonFC> it restricts content, mostly from legal and legitimate use
<z3r0d3rp> well DRM in any form is unethical
<z3r0d3rp> also doesn't do a thing to hamper piracy
<phiscribe> i think copyright is unethical
<DorkVader> I think the GPL is unethical
<phiscribe> if i read a book , its in my brain you cant own it
<z3r0d3rp> copyright is fine, DRM is unethical
<phiscribe> your legal right to the info shouldnt penetrate my head
<DaemonFC> I'm hoping this is an experiment that blows up in Google's face
<z3r0d3rp> Copyright should not stifle innovation... which it currently does
<z3r0d3rp> the whole system should be scrapped
<DaemonFC> I'd expect something like this from Microsoft, but Google pursuing it with Microsoft is sad
<z3r0d3rp> Google backed CISPA
<z3r0d3rp> do no evil" my butt
<phiscribe> its imaginary property, trying to own data, its like trying to own calculus
<DaemonFC> it seems they're just trying to make something else that's like Flash+openwashing
<z3r0d3rp> "owning" information lol
<DorkVader> phiscribe: So I hope you publish every one of your private emails online publically
<DorkVader> phiscribe: after all, it's just data
<phiscribe> im not saying they shouldnt be allowed to hide their date or keep it to themselves, just that if the cats out of the bag, its out of the bag
<z3r0d3rp> Apple's new iBooks EULA says that any content created with it can only be sold through Apple
<DorkVader> on an unrelated topic: is publically even a word?    Doesn't KDE have a built in dictionary that higlights these type of embarassing misspellings?
<phiscribe> google apple ms and the music recording industry are suing the Akashic records i heard
<z3r0d3rp> publically is a word
<z3r0d3rp> publically embarrassed
<DorkVader> publicly?
<z3r0d3rp> ?
<DorkVader> pub-lickly
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<z3r0d3rp> bazhang: tell me how to get the unlock screen for encrypted drives from 11.10 back in 12.04
<bazhang> z3r0d3rp, ask the channel, if someone knows they will answer
<z3r0d3rp> I did ask
<phiscribe> my mouse wheel doesnt seem to work
<DorkVader> So, lets get back on topic: dictionaries and automatic spellings in KDE?  does such a monster exist?
<phiscribe> for what app
<DorkVader> all apps
<z3r0d3rp> DorkVader: it's app dependent
<phiscribe> dont think so, spelling is per app, in any os i can think of
<DorkVader> so how about konversation I wonder?  is konversation a popular irc client?  I tried quassle, but wasn't a fan.
<phiscribe> You have a Logitecth Mouse connected, and libsub was found at compile time, but it was not passible to access this mouse.  This is brobably cuased by a permissions problem, you should consult the manula on how to fix this.
<DorkVader> hm..... kspell isn't a package?
<phiscribe> that is what shows on the cordless elite duo tab in the mouse settings under input devices under system prfrences, what permesions??  the wheel doesnt work
<phiscribe> some apps may use the same dictonary but it is still per app
<DorkVader> well... I better reboot, I've changed a lot of thingies
<phiscribe> ok, all the sudden the wheel works
<phiscribe> ah i gotta reboot to, video driver
<rapidsp> sudden :)
<dave2012> hello I'm new to kubuntu; I am trying to join 6 avi files and render them into a dvd compliant format, kdenlive makes the audio sync out from the 3rd file onwards, are there better ways to do this?
<z3r0d3rp> try another editor?
<z3r0d3rp> are the input settings the same?
<dave2012> devede does the same :(
<z3r0d3rp> sounds like the problem might be in ffmpeg
<dave2012> yes, kdenlive reminded me thankfully
<z3r0d3rp> I haven't used either in 11.10 or 12.04
<z3r0d3rp> they worked fine in 10.10
<dave2012> weird
<dave2012> I might give openshot a go
<dave2012> see how that turns out
<dave2012> thnx for the info
<DorkVader> sup
 * DorkVader attempts to RDP from kubuntu to a VM running windows 7
<DorkVader> w00t, success
<elGuntor> Is anyone besides me having problems upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?
<elGuntor> do-release-upgrade returns "No new release found"...any ideas?
<DorkVader> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<elGuntor> nope =(
<DorkVader> elGuntor: same error?  no new release found... ?
<elGuntor> Not the exact same verbage, but yes, nothing found
<elGuntor> I've changed servers, and sudo apt-get update and retried also
<rapidsp> elGuntor: do-release-upgrade -d ?
<DorkVader> so, what other eye candy impressive effects can I do in kde?
<elGuntor> same error...no new release found
<rapidsp> wait...
<rapidsp> server is main?
<elGuntor> currently yes
<rapidsp> i know there is problem for upgrade 10.04 to 12.04
<rapidsp> may be for 11.10 same issue
<elGuntor> okie dokie...guess I'll wait for a bit
<z3r0d3rp> DorkVader: install oxygen transparent
<DorkVader> z3r0d3rp: don't see it
<DorkVader> is it a package in the repository?
<z3r0d3rp> it's not official yet
<z3r0d3rp> kde look.org
<DorkVader> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127752
<z3r0d3rp> http://i.imgur.com/ddO2T.jpg
<DorkVader> cool
<z3r0d3rp> install the dependencies first
<z3r0d3rp> then run the script in a new folder with the --branch stable switch
<z3r0d3rp> once you run the sript, cd into the "build" directory and do "make -J2"
<DorkVader> so how does KDE and/or Linux do with regards to power consumption when your computer sits there doing absolutely nothing... but you don't want it to go to sleep/hiberante?
<z3r0d3rp> then sudo make install
<z3r0d3rp> kde is abou the best
<z3r0d3rp> unity is second and xfce/lxde third
<z3r0d3rp> not much in the way of idle processes
<DorkVader> is there a way I can see at which speed my CPU is running for instance?  has it been allowed to down clock itself?
<elGuntor> z3r0d3rp: What colour scheme are you using in that screenshot?
<z3r0d3rp> obsidian coast with oxygen transparent widget theme and  ghost deco for window decorations
<z3r0d3rp> dorkvader I went through every wm looking for a replacement to gnome 2... kde does everything  really well
<z3r0d3rp> very little cpu overhead and full featured unlike gnome/unity
<elGuntor> what did you think of cinnamon?
<z3r0d3rp> I like it in lots of ways but dislike others
<z3r0d3rp> for 1 it has lots of processor overhead
<elGuntor> anything in particular?
<phiscribe> anyone a font guru? fonts shouldnt be this bad
<z3r0d3rp> phiscribe: make sure you enable antialiasing and that it is set to slight
<phiscribe> i have it on medium now
<z3r0d3rp> that's your problem
<z3r0d3rp> another issue with cinnamon is that it lacks a lot of features
<phiscribe> was worse with it turned off, seems i have log out to make it stick
<z3r0d3rp> change it to slight then logout and back in
<z3r0d3rp> one thing that irritated me to death with cinnamon was that I couldn't replace the panel with awn and disable notification area to use awn as the panel
<z3r0d3rp> the cinnamon panel is meh
<phiscribe> well they are diffrent now (fonts) maybe the dpi can be changed
<z3r0d3rp> I found that the vid card makes a difference
<z3r0d3rp> they look great on my nvidia laptop but getting them to look good in intel graphics was a bit harder
<z3r0d3rp> but usually AA enabled with rgb subpixel rendering and slight hinting is usually the best
<phiscribe> i just dont get if i boot into that other os, they are clear and crisp, i dont think about them, here they are obnoxious and right in your face, alwasy squinting and lifting the bifocals up and down, so it shouldnt be the hardware
<z3r0d3rp> ubuntu unity uses different fonts
<elGuntor> I just use monospace...looks fine
<z3r0d3rp> I can't remember which off the top of my head
<phiscribe> maybe if i go to sans or serif or something
<z3r0d3rp> kde defaults to ubuntu 9 as the system font
<z3r0d3rp> try changing it around
<elGuntor> speaking of desktops and wms...did you try e17?
<z3r0d3rp> dl helvectica or something
<z3r0d3rp> enlightenment?
<elGuntor> yep
<z3r0d3rp> yeah tried the latest bodhi if that's what you mean
<z3r0d3rp> looks pretty good
<elGuntor> thoughts?
<phiscribe> is there no way to use a completely difrrent rendering system?
<z3r0d3rp> it's nice for a minimal install
<z3r0d3rp> phiscribe... boot into your other distro... write down the default fonts and change them to match
<z3r0d3rp> that is my best advice
<phiscribe> well it might be the font, but i think it might be the way they are rendered, ill play with them but i dont think it is the font, its how they are drawn
<z3r0d3rp> if you use any setting over slight hinting they will distort
<phiscribe> like now in this chat, the words look like they need a shave
<z3r0d3rp> I like ubuntu 9 for a notebook it's nice and small, but I would go bigger on a larger monitor
<phiscribe> gonna log out again, trying larger dpi
<phiscribe> ok going to 120 dpi helped a great deal, less fuzzy words
<phiscribe> even if they are a bit large
<elGuntor> good =)
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> again
<phiscribe> pretty quite in here Roey
<Roey> heya
<joesi> Hello, wanted to ask which Samba Version is in 12.04 included? I have problems with accessig a Buffalo TeraStation Network Storage
<shashi_kubuntu> Hi. Kubuntu 12.04.  I have installed Google chrome, and dragged that application (copied) to my desktop folder. Initially the application is showing with its Icon, but when i click first time, the Icon is going away, and inplace it is showing questions mark. I explicitly set the Icon, but still Desktop is not showing the icon.
<shashi_kubuntu> How to solve this problem ?
<phiscribe> if it is installed find it from the kickoff launcher, right click on it, and pick add to desktop if you want and icon, and was it chrome or chromium?
<phiscribe> if it was chrome, you had to use the goggle installer thing, not sure it it will put a link in the launcher
<shashi_kubuntu> It is Chrome. This problem is with all third part apps. I did the same. From kickoff launcher -> right click -> add to desktop. But when you click first time on the desktop, the Icon go away.
<phiscribe> is your desktop set to desktop or search and launch or folder view or news
<phiscribe> joesi: the libsmbclient is 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2 not sure if the server is included
<joesi> thanks, I just need the client as the server is the NAS Station
<phiscribe> well my mouse pointer just went bonkers, but just on one monitor
<shashi_kubuntu> Desktop
<phiscribe> i dont knwo what to suggest shashi_kubuntu
<phiscribe> ive been using the search and launch interface mostly, so im not as versed in the other mode
<phiscribe> shashi_kubuntu: are widgets locked? shortcuts are realy just little widgets in kde i think
<unsuccessful> hi
<unsuccessful> I have installed KDE,Gnome on Ubuntu. I want to boot and login it in text mode. If i default login interface is lightdm then then text mode work but when it is KDM does not work. Any hint please?
<unsuccessful> I get it works somehow but when run "startx" command then it is error "Failed to load session "ubuntu" "
<vividh> unsuccessful: how to install KDE and Gnome in Ubuntu??
<unsuccessful> vividh, "apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop gnome-shell"
<unsuccessful> I want the KDE as default session too.
<unsuccessful> vividh, anything wrong?
<vividh> unsuccessful: no, nothing's wrong. I was just wondering if it's better to install KDE in ubuntu, or separately install kubuntu...??
<unsuccessful> startx is working with lightdm but it is getting Default Ubuntu(Unity). But when i change the kde(dpkg-reconfigure kdm) then it does not work
<unsuccessful> vividh, may  it not be problem for multiple sessions ?
<unsuccessful> vividh, i actually want Gnome and KDE both
<vividh> unsuccessful: ya me too, but I am torn b/w installing KDE in ubuntu, or installing kubuntu separately. I have only recently transitioned from windows to linux. Sorry if I can't help you.
<Free_Bullets> well i have a problem. i removed all the colums from the System Activity window, and i don't see a way of re-adding them.
<Zenger> Hi guys
<Zenger> I've tried to update to the latest ubuntu and my system crashed
<Zenger> It didn't finish the install and now I can't install/update anythin
<Zenger> the Virtuoso crashes
<Zenger> and when doing apt-get install it gives me this error apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Zenger> What can I do to finish the update , or to downgrade, reinstall is not yet an option
<vividh> Zenger: have you tried opening the update manager??
<Zenger> vividh: it doesn't open, from the menu , from the konsole I don't know the command
<vividh> The install can be resumed if all the packages were downloaded successfully...??
<vividh> so u cnt open the update manager from Dash??
<SunTsu> Zenger: please don't ask in multiple channels at the same time
<vividh> Zenger: try this command: "sudo apt-get install -f". Do u get any errors??
<Zenger> SunTsu: my system is f*cked up what do you suppose I should do besides asking in both which seem the right channels, Ubuntu is the distro , kubuntu is the wm I'm using I ask in both because I'm not sure where to ask or whom is causing the problem. Thank you.
<Zenger> vividh: tried gives apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Zenger> 1 guy in ubuntu suggested reinstalling apt-get
<vividh> Zenger: well try that and search the net too....
<SunTsu> vividh: he will, because that is what ap-get uses
<SunTsu> Zenger: er, be patient for once. You will have a hard time doing what two channels tell you at the same time
<SunTsu> Zenger: asking in multiple channels is considered rude
<Zenger> SunTsu: I'm sorry
<Zenger> for now I'm trying to fix the job with a guy from the ubuntu channe
<Zenger> I'm not going to nag you untill I do or don't do the job
<vividh> SunTsu: hey, can u help me with this? I just installed KDE and Gnome in Ubuntu. There is a prompt asking me for a default display manager, choose from "kdm" and "lightdm". what does this mean??
<Zenger> thank you
<SunTsu> vividh: a "Display Manager" is what you see when logging in (*), so it's asking you which one you want kdm, which is KDE's DM, or lightdm, which is ubuntu's default DM
<vividh> SunTsu: oh, thanks a lot..:)
<SunTsu> Zenger: I'd try reinstalling apt-get, too, using dpkg to do the work
<SunTsu> (*) is "Simplified"
<SunTsu> What the heck - my KDE task switcher covers 20% of my screen - is it default for sight impaired now?
<vividh> Is the session saved if I log out of ubuntu? It won't disrupt any downloads if I pause 'em and resume later??
<SunTsu> vividh: what does "logging out of ubuntu" mean? You mean: "Log out of my graphic environment"?
<vividh> yes i want to log out and check if Gnome and KDE are installed or not..
<SunTsu> vividh: That depends on your graphic environment, it's the one that does session management
<SunTsu> vividh: btw. you can check that using xephyr, no need to log out - or you could open another user session
<vividh> SunTsu: thanks...
<CruX|> hello where can I find sources.list for 12.04 ?
<SunTsu> CruX|: please, don't ask in multiple channels
<sayakb> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback is an immutable page, jfyi
<illusio> привет =)
<emileXXXI> hello!
<emileXXXI> little problem here. If someone could help me...
<emileXXXI> i have a grey frozen screen at startup! just after grub
<B|tchX> How is everyone enjoying kubuntu 12.04?  I installed with 3 different medias and 3 different iso files and the desktop would never load.  It maxed out my 2 gigs of ram and 1.8 cpu
<B|tchX> it sux
<B|tchX> I'm back on 11.10
<emileXXXI> i tryed to install but i have a grey screen
<illusio> i whant solve this problem too after work )
<asdzxc> hi
<asdzxc> how can i set default DNS servers in 12.04? /etc/resolv.conf is always ampty after reboot
<asdzxc> *empty
 * B|tchX feels sorry for us
<username> Hi
<username> testing
<username> any thing else?
<username> hey guys
<username> say something
<username> Hi, everybody
<luc4> Hi! I'm trying to update a kubuntu system from 11.10 to 12.04 but I get the response "No new release found". Is this a known issue?
<username> hye luc4 you cannot do that!
<username> format it
<username> test
<username> hi max_sme
<username> welcome to kubuntu free irc
<jussi> username: please dont tell wrong things to people
<jussi> luc4: there was an issue iirc
<luc4> jussi: nevermind, I just found out that for some reason only LTS was selected. I don't know, I must have selected in the past by accident.
<jussi> luc4: yeah, that was the issue iirc, was just trying to find documentation to explain it :D
<luc4> jussi: thanks for the help
<PasNox> i'm running kubuntu oneiric 64 bits edition with kde backport etc - kde sc 4.8.1
<PasNox> why the package manager does not inform me about the new kubuntu release ?
<luc4> Hi! Anybody who knows why kde applications on ubuntu print all that output logs? That is quite uncomfortable.
<jussi> luc4: output logs?
<luc4> jussi: yes, if I run from the console, which I do quite often, I get my console full of output logs.
<jussi> luc4: just run with a "&" after the command
<luc4> jussi: that just detaches the process. Output is written anyway. I can get rid of the output redirecting to /dev/null. But my question is why kde applications do this and non-kde applications in ubuntu do not?
<jussi> luc4: oh, not sure about that.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xieyi> I met a problem. I found a mysqld process by ps. but can't get status of the mysql process through sudo service mysql status. Neither can I login the mysql database through mysql. This problem occurred after I upgrade to 12.04. How can I fix it?
<georgelappies> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi georgelappies
<luc4> jussi: I noticed this. It is uncomfortable to have to write "dolphin . &> /dev/null &" everytime instead of just "dolphin . &" like I did with gtk applications.
<yofel> luc4: the level of debug output can be controlled with kdebugdialog, but I don't know if that'll turn everything of
<PasNox> nobody know why muon package manager does not propose me the system upgrade for the new kubuntu ??
<luc4> yofel: wow!
<luc4> yofel: I'm checking but anyway it seems to print far less debug output! Thanks!
<jussi> PasNox: ask luc4 :P
<luc4> jussi: :-D
<jussi> luc4: please explain what you did ;)
<luc4> PasNox: check the Software Management in the KDE settings.
<PasNox> ok, currently i jsut started the package muon manager, it'sz tru i don't tried the softaware muon manager
<PasNox> let try !
<georgelappies> does kubuntu have an active forum of its own or is it only the www.ubuntuforum.org site?
<luc4> PasNox: go to the settings clicking on the icon in the upper right corner. Then Software origins.
<PasNox> it's already on 'only LTS' version
<PasNox> :/
<PasNox> but no upgrade proposed
<luc4> PasNox: exactly.
<PasNox> ?
<luc4> PasNox: turn to normal releases.
<PasNox> done
<luc4> Then update all the sources.
<PasNox> nothing special appear :)
<PasNox> i can't
<luc4> The notification should appear shortly.
<PasNox> there is no updage button like in the package manager
<luc4> PasNox: click close there.
<luc4> PasNox: then click back in the upper left corner.
<PasNox> restarted the app - but nothin
<PasNox> i should inform that i'm using muon ppa, so i'm using very recent muon
<PasNox> duno if it will works with that ?
<luc4> PasNox: have you checked for new updates?
<luc4> PasNox: have you installed all the available updates first?
<PasNox> yes, in the package maanger i done it, 5 minutes ago
<georgelappies> basically I want to start to poll on which theme kubuntu users prefer, personally I think the default color scheme with oxygen theme rocks, I especialy like the edges around the large popup tooltips. Looks like some glossy powder coated metal plate with the paint coming of arouns the corners and edges, very cool
<PasNox> yes, i'm up to date
<luc4> PasNox: check the new setting was saved.
<PasNox> they are
<PasNox> check for update are setted on weekly check
<PasNox> i will restart package manager and click update button
<luc4> PasNox: try from the console do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d.
<jussi> georgelappies: Ive seen this: http://kubuntuforums.com/
<luc4> PasNox: shouldn't be necessary but just to see what happens.
<PasNox> with the dot at end ?
<luc4> PasNox: no, that was for the sentence.
<jussi> georgelappies: although I think http://kde-look.org/ is a better place for that - they have forums there also
<PasNox> the upgrade windows shown and start doing it's job.
<georgelappies> cool thanks jussi, Will look into it :)
<luc4> PasNox: then ok, I don't know why the notification didn't arrive.
<jussi> georgelappies: yw
<PasNox> luc4: ok, no problem! thans
<PasNox> luc4: btw i was concerning with a wifi bug using the driver r8712u
<PasNox> network manager say i'm connected but in reality the connection is broken
<PasNox> so i need often unconnect / reconnect wifi
<PasNox> does it's fixed in thi release ?
<luc4> PasNox: I'm sorry, don't know about that driver. You'll have to hope :-)
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> fuck
<PasNox> anyway i can't upgrade
<FloodBotK1> PasNox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PasNox> the /var partition does not have enought space for downloading all the package ...
<oCean> PasNox: control your language here, please
<PasNox> FloodBotK1: flood me ?
<PasNox> oCean: ok.
<luc4> PasNox: I had that problem as well. You'll have to find it :-)
<PasNox> is there anything i can change so the package are copieds in another place where i have suffisant space ?
<PasNox> damn xD
<PasNox> let try to temporary symlink the folder to another place :)
<luc4> PasNox: you can also remount maybe.
<PasNox> luc4: do u know where are stocked the downloaded packages ?
<luc4> PasNox: maybe /var/cache/apt
<PasNox> ok
<natman> i am having a problem with my laptop screen going dark when the log in page appears, normal brightness comes back when desktop comes up, problem is solved by manually pressing the increase brightness button
<mib12345f> i need help on kubuntu 12.4 the windows no work after upgrade
<PasNox> symlink create for /var/cache/apt and all seems working fine now !
<PasNox> thank u
<PasNox> just hope i will not lost the connection when the packages download ... :)
<alee__> test irc
<PasNox> test failed.
<alee__> hahaha
<alee__> hi bro
<PasNox> alee__: u don't need to speak with me in private, u can test irc on the channel :)
<alee__> okay
<xieyi> I can't start mysql 5.5 in Kubuntu 12.04 through "sudo service mysql start" but can manually start it through "/usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --datadir=/var/lib/mysql/ --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock". How to setup mysql to enable control of mysql by kubuntu?
<alee__> hey, how to close private chat?
<BluesKaj> wth was he trying to do?
<detrix> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu, 12.04. Problem: hard drive was partitioned, to have root, and home directories separate. I wanted to just use the home directory that was there. my accont user name is detrix, but for some reason kde main menu, under computer shows my home directory as /home/adam    I do not know where that came from, and I can't seem to change it. I checked passwd, and it is set correctly there. I do not know what
<detrix> <detrix> else to do
<Durion> ok so i'm trying to run wizard101 on my comuter and it says i need 6 GB of free space. the game runs but is very laggy. in the kinfo center it says i have 992 mib total physical memory. i have a 149.1 GB hard drive and in the partition manager it says i have 57.84GB unallocated memory. is ther something that i can do to fix the problem?
<ihipop> kde in ubuntu 12.04 LTS is so damn Good~
<Durion> ok so i'm trying to run wizard101 on my comuter and it says i need 6 GB of free space. the game runs but is very laggy. in the kinfo center it says i have 992 mib total physical memory. i have a 149.1 GB hard drive and in the partition manager it says i have 57.84GB unallocated memory. is ther something that i can do to fix the problem?
<realsilverscreen> hi all. i downloaded kubuntu 1204 64bit and 32bit. both hang on first boot after fresh install (but i can move mouse). my sys spec: intel i7 975, nvidia gtx580, ocz ssd, 6gb ram.
<luke_66> hi everyone
<luke_66> i'm having problems with 12.04 and nvidia proprietary drivers: i've removed nouveau driver by apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, then i reinstalled nvidia drivers by apt-get install nvidia-current. then i generated xorg.conf by nvidia-xconfig, but restarting X i got only a session on which i can't go over 640x480px (and Additional Drivers from System menu seems to say that there's no proprietary driver i
<luke_66> n use). what i can do?
<BluesKaj> luke_66, did you stop kdm and install the driver at the tty ?
<luke_66> BluesKaj, no, but i've tryed to reboot and i got the same result
<BluesKaj> luke_66, here's a procedure that works  http://paste.ubuntu.com/952352/ ..you have to stop kdm in order to install nvidia-current or any other graphics driver
<luke_66> BluesKaj, tnx i'll give it a try
<luke_66> BluesKaj, so this is exactly what i've done several times. the difference seems to be here there's no X, only command line. Maybe it influence the correct xorg.conf generation
<BluesKaj> luke_66, did you stop kdem before installing at the tty , that's important. the driver will appear to install but fails if kdm is running
<BluesKaj> err kdm
<luke_66> ok
<luke_66> tnx
<systemclient> Where did the column view in Dolphin go?
<luke_66> BluesKaj, i've tried your solution but i got the same result: max screen resolution 640x480. the problem seems to be my laptop: Dell XPS l502x
<BluesKaj> have you checked in kmenu>settings>nvidia server settings , luke_66
<luke_66> it say 'You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.'
<BluesKaj> systemclient, I think column view was dropped in 12.04
<systemclient> BluesKaj: awesome … that should be in the release notes …
<systemclient> and is there an easy way to get rid of that nasty plymouth screen?
<BluesKaj> luke_66, drop to a tty , then stopx , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<yofel> someone tell him to check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log which driver is actually being used when he comes back
<BluesKaj> yofel, I suspect he was try to install the driver with both kdm and X running , assuming stopping kdm stops X as well
<yofel> it does, switching from nouveau to nvidia requires a reboot though
<BluesKaj> yes . I guess I should have mentioned that , but I don't recall rebooting to make it work
<Bestiomannaro> hi all
<hoped> hi
<hoped> KDE can't mount USB device
<hoped> what is the problem ? help me please?
<BluesKaj> hoped, what kind of USB device ?
<hoped> BluesKaj, I was attached Pendrive , Mobile Memory card
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show in dolphin places ?
<hoped> I have tried to open in konqueror , I see it attached but when i clicked it does not mount ....
<BluesKaj> hoped, try dolphin
<hoped> BluesKaj, Ah it can't mount any other Partition too .... Do i need to root? I tried with dolphin
<BluesKaj> hoped, try the system tray , notifications
<hoped> Yeah tried....from the Panel
<hoped> BluesKaj, It worked after logged in as root
<BluesKaj> kdesudo dolphin ?
<hoped> Now working Konqu and dolphin both
<BluesKaj> then you better set your permissions up in user management
<hoped> Perhaps user permission?
<hoped> Which is the user management  GUI tool ? i am confused with new KDE
<georgelappies> hoped, kuser still works for me
<georgelappies> although it might be better using "User manager" in system settings
<BluesKaj> hoped, kmenu>computer>systemsettings>user management
<Guest66328> anyone update to 12.04 yet
<hoped> me ubuntu 1204
 * DorkVader is
<DorkVader> 12.04 is the only way to fly
<garou> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<garou> Hi, who can I re-run the KGpg Assistent again? sudo dpkg-reconfigure kgpg don't works
<garou> I tried sudo apt-get purge kgpg but this is a huge problem. My apt-get was removed and didn't work, but I installed manually now and it works. But, what I can do about the KGpg?
<Balinares> Hi, friends. I'm not getting the 'new release' notification even after updating, upgrading and rebooting, and trying different mirrors. Are some mirrors behind?
<BluesKaj> garou, sudo apt-get install kgpg
<garou> Blue, it was installed but the option generate key pair fails
<BluesKaj> Balinares, did you run an upgrade?
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Yup.
<Balinares> BTW: I'm on 11.10.
<garou> and I think is because I interrupted the assistant before
<BluesKaj> Balinares, some repos are behind , sudo do-release-upgrade -d worked for some ppl today
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Oh, so it's a known issue then. NP, then, there's no hurry; I just wanted to make sure there was not a problem with my setup. Thanks. :)
<BluesKaj> Balinares, some update managers aren't notifying properly as well , also run a dist-upgrade just to make sure
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Hmm... Nope, didn't change anything.
<BluesKaj> Balinares, what about sudo do-release-upgrade -d , does it give you the option to upgrade to 12.04
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Nope, "No new release found".
<garou> I had installed the kgpg again, and it "works" but appears the follow error when try to generate a key par:  gpg: -:2: invalid algorithm , gpg: -:9: missing colon
<BluesKaj> Balinares, what about sudo do-release-upgrade
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Same result.
<BluesKaj> hmm, not good
<garou> I selectioned 1024 for the size key and choose the algorithm to DSA & El-Gamal
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Must be a laggy mirror, then. I imagine they're still all receiving a severe pounding.
<BluesKaj> open the update manager and make sure the notification is set  to normal
<Balinares> That's muon-updater, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Balinares> Notifications are activated, yes. But I imagine that if even aptitude doesn't reprort anything to update then it can't be muon's fault.
<BluesKaj> Balinares, laggy mirrors or not, you should still receive a notifier that a new release is available
<Balinares> Ah, really? Well, darn.
<BluesKaj> are you using aptitude ?
<Balinares> Yup.
<Balinares> Err, BRB. (Baby crying.)
<BluesKaj> it's no longer supported , use apt-get ...some of the dependencies still need to be updated upgrade I bet , use apt-get to do so
<BluesKaj> Balinares,^
<PasNox> I have upgraded my oneiric now nepomuk is no longer working - missing virtuoso or related stuff ...
<Balinares> Back.
<BluesKaj> Balinares, read my post above
<Balinares> I saw it, thanks. :)
<PasNox> and why the hell the 64bits edition install so much i386 packages ? xD
<PasNox> if i want i386 os i download the i386 version ... :/
<Balinares> Aaand... Darn. Nope, same thing.
<BluesKaj> PasNox, thai isn't the place to complain ..try #'kubuntu-devel
<PasNox> BluesKaj: it's at all not related to devel, but related to packaging
<BluesKaj> Balinares, did you use apt-get
<PasNox> no ?
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Yes.
<Balinares> I didn't know there was a problem with aptitude. :/
<BluesKaj> Balinares, also run apt-get dist-upgarde again
<BluesKaj> err upgrade
<Balinares> Yes, I did. Same thing.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Balinares> Could one of the PPA I've installed messed with the release recognition system?
<georgelappies> if you have a dolphin window open and it is at the bottom of the screen and you click on the spanner icon "Configure and control dolphin" the menu list that comes up doesn't allow you to scroll to it's top. You have to move the dolphin window higher up in the screen bfore clicking on it. Is this a known bug?
<PasNox> ok it seem the muon distrib updater crashed before the end of the upgrade
<garou> I had fixed. Needed change a parameter in the settings to gpg2 instead gpg thx.
<PasNox> the upgrade fails, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade don't want to continue, sudo dpkg --configure a fails to fix the pending updates
<PasNox> what i do now ?
<PasNox> format and change distrib ? each major upgrade is same problems :'(
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Can I 'reset' my sources.list and associated PPAs? This box has seen so many releases year after year, cruft has got to have accumulated...
<BluesKaj> Balinares, it's possible that will help , unno for sure
<Balinares> Aaaand... no luck.
<Balinares> Well, damn.
<BluesKaj> Balinares, I haven't used muon in the last few releases , I usually purge it and install synaptic ...a notifier is totally unecessary in my case and I haven't encountered any blocked releases due to bugs
<Balinares> BluesKaj: Oh, I don't usually use muon either. I just want some way to upgrade. :/
<Sentynel> Balinares: you might have checked this already, but try opening the software sources dialogue, going to the updates tab, and ensuring "release upgrade" is set to "normal releases"
<Sentynel> mine had reset itself to LTS only for some reason and was refusing to update
<Sentynel> as soon as I set it to normal releases, do-release-upgrade worked properly
<Balinares> Sentynel: I did check, thanks. It had indeed reset to LTS, I changed it back, it didn't correct the problem.
<Balinares> And WAIT.
<Balinares> I think we have success.
<Balinares> I just purged muon* and tried do-release-upgrade again.
<Balinares> It now seems to be working.
<BluesKaj> Balinares, I'm not allowed to advise ppl to uninstall packages or even purge them ...but you did the right thing
<BluesKaj> :)
<Balinares> :D
<BluesKaj> this problem has become quite large here the last 2 days and it's getting rather tiresome for me at least
<Balinares> I had no idea muon was obsolete. I don't think I know what the 'official' package management GUI for Kubuntu is, these days.
<Belial`> is anyone here using icontasks? when i click on an icon that's already open to minimize the app, once it minimizes, the app immediately shows back up on screen. how do i prevent this from happening?
<Belial`> using kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> muon isn't obsolete , it's just buggy
<PasNox> muon is not bugguy, it's kubuntu
<PasNox> xD
<Balinares> So the correct one is Synaptic, now, right?
<BluesKaj> PasNox, i disagree , read above
<PasNox> i now understand why canonical stopped kubuntu investissement, it's useless
<PasNox> always buggy, always major upgrade problems
<johnvelasquez> i need help
<BluesKaj> PasNox, go troll some where else please
<PasNox> always problems
<PasNox> it's not troll, it's jsut verity
<PasNox> started the upgrade tool now i got broken os.
<DorkVader> sorry to jump in on the conversation, is muon not a "recommended" package management tool then?  Should I just stick with aptitude?
<Balinares> Sometimes I wish there was a way to automatically remove packages that were only installed because the distro thought it was a good idea back then.
<PasNox> sure i will repair it, but i choose kubuntu for easy and no problem i got the contrary :/
<BluesKaj> DorkVader, aptitude is longer supported , use apt-get apper or syanaptic
<Balinares> PasNox: Never seen a Linux distro that always upgraded without problems. If you find one, please let me know. :/
<PasNox> hehe
<PasNox> kindly correct but...
<BluesKaj> virtuoso has become a pita and kmail is still segfaulting ..those are some of my "issues"
<Balinares> BluesKaj: A question about apt-get. I switched to aptitude several years ago because back then, it automatically marked dependencies as autoinstalled, and apt-get didn't. (Also its dependency solver worked better.) Did apt-get since catch up?
<Balinares> If it did I'll just do away with aptitude.
<DorkVader> BluesKaj: ah, no aptitude, ok, that is good to know.  synaptic is a gtk app?
<BluesKaj> yes and surpassed aptitude in terms of handling dependencies as well
<Balinares> Well, that's GOOD to know. So long, aptitude.
<BluesKaj> yes , but what a few gtk libs ...we can liuve with it since it's so superior IMO
<BluesKaj> what's a few gtl libs
<BluesKaj> anyway muon is supposedly fixed after the 12.04 upgrade ...but I'll wait and see
<DorkVader>  any suggestions as to what I should install to test my opengl/nvidia gpu?  It is a GT240 w/512 MB ram... I would like to give it a stress test to make sure that the drivers are working properly
<DorkVader> BluesKaj: should I uninstall aptitude then as well?
<BluesKaj> DorkVader, that's your call
<Balinares> BluesKaj: More apt-get questions. What would the equivalent of "aptitude why <package>" be?
<BluesKaj> Balinares, dunno , never used it
<Balinares> It's a command that tells you why a package is on the system (what depends on it, basically).
<anathema_> hi i have upgraded to 12.04 and i have this erron on startup: "the application KnetAttach has closed unexpectedly"
<Balinares> Ok, made some room, upgrade started. Thank you, BluesKaj, you've been very helpful!!
<BluesKaj> apt-cache depends <package_name> ,Balinares,
<Balinares> Did I say 'very helpful'? I meant 'AWESOMELY helpful'. :)
<DorkVader> I am finding konverssation difficult to read
<Balinares> Ok, upgrade in progress. I'll be going, now. Thanks again, take care!
<RexHaviK> how can i get the 12.04 kde updates on 11.10 before they hit 'backports'??
<RexHaviK> or is it a waste since kde 4.8 is at current ?
<BluesKaj> RexHaviK, its still 4.8.2
<RexHaviK> BluesKaj, got you, thnks
<DorkVader> has anyone here ever played with setting the QT rendering engine between raster/opengl?
<RexHaviK> has kde 4.8 been know to have a bug in the power-management setting 'power-button set to suspend' but shuts down instead?
<RexHaviK> setting and re-setting via gui does not change it, hit power button and it shuts down, regarless of the actual set
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu cursors in Kubuntu?
<DorkVader> yo, how do people usually install the QT SDK in kubuntu?  with a deb?  or download from nokia directly?
<georgelappies> DorkVader: you referring to the complete SDK and not just QtCreator?
<DorkVader> that is correct
<georgelappies> I install the complete SDK only in my home directory under ~/opt
<DorkVader> yeah, that is probably what I will do
<georgelappies> and it is the download from nokia
<Watcher> Can someone tell me why some video just don't play on Firefox but will play on Chrome? Other videos play fine on Firefox.
<PasNox> which command i should run to remove all dummy transitional packages please ?
<DorkVader> should I be hesitant to use kde wallet?
<georgelappies> DorkVader: What do you mean? security wise?
<DorkVader> yeah
<DorkVader> it just seems scary to me
<mozzdroid> is there a way to turn off the 12.04LTS update in kubuntu 11?
<mozzdroid> 11.10 Apper program
<mozzdroid> would updating actually be safe to perform?
<EvilResistance> mozzdroid, you could just ignore upgrade notices.
<EvilResistance> and whenever you upgrade anything in place, you run the risk of things dying
<EvilResistance> (or breaking)
<georgelappies> DorkVader: well I never had an issue with itso far :)
<mozzdroid> ya
<mozzdroid> wonderin
<mozzdroid> is there a way to turn it off to avoid it
<z3r0d3rp> anyone know why my 11.10 machine isn't seeing the release upgrade?
<PasNox> mozzdroid: it was not for me, i lost all my day .
<mozzdroid> ive installed kubuntu 11.10 on a friends pc months ago
<mozzdroid> dont want him to break the install
<mozzdroid> he says the update keeps comming up
<PasNox> is there a way to remove transitional / i386 package on a 64bit kubuntu ?
<PasNox> he can ignore it, and remove notification from sources list manager
<z3r0d3rp> mozzdroid: I can't get my computer to see the update
<z3r0d3rp> also you can get it to stop asking by changing the update settings
<mozzdroid> list manager?
<mozzdroid> how do i access that
<z3r0d3rp> muon package manager > preferences > show upgrades - never
<mozzdroid> it be cool just to turn that one OFF
<z3r0d3rp> *sho release upgrades
<mozzdroid> muon ok
<z3r0d3rp> my problem is the opposite
<z3r0d3rp> my computer won't see the update
<z3r0d3rp> and I want to upgrade
<mozzdroid> apper will stop displaying also after that?
<mozzdroid> and will he continue with 11.10 updates?
<PasNox> z3r0d3rp: i did not see the notice too, i had to run a command given by someone here
<mozzdroid> lol
<z3r0d3rp> you don't happen to know what it was?
<mozzdroid> wish he wasnt seeing it
<PasNox> let me check the console log
<z3r0d3rp> I tried sudo do-release-upgrade
<z3r0d3rp> but it doesn't see it
<PasNox> do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<mozzdroid> it could and probly will break things
<z3r0d3rp> naw it's a new install
<z3r0d3rp> less than a week old
<PasNox> good luck.
<mozzdroid> if its new install id just download latest iso
<PasNox> the installer crashed in the middle of the process and leave me alon ;)
<PasNox> i lsot all my day ;)
<z3r0d3rp> well I have about 6 hours of configurations in
<mozzdroid> ooh darn
<z3r0d3rp> so I don't want to do those all over again
<PasNox> my guess is if u jsut installed it
<PasNox> dl the last iso and format / install
<PasNox> will be a lto quicker than network upgrade
<PasNox> which is somewhat buggy
<z3r0d3rp> I don't want to lose my hours and hours of configurations
<PasNox> ah
<PasNox> then dunno ;)
<z3r0d3rp> also I installed on an encrypted lvm
<z3r0d3rp> and upgrade isn't available on the alternate cd
<DorkVader> yo, so how do I get that folder square on the desktop again?  I closed it
<Peace-> DorkVader: just right click on desktop
<Peace-> DorkVader: add widgets
<Peace-> folder view
<DorkVader> a'ight, thanks
<DorkVader> can you copy shortcuts to applications in this desktop folder?
<Peace-> DorkVader: ?
<DorkVader> ah, you can make links to applications from within Dolphin, I got it now
<Peace-> DorkVader: just drag and drop
<Peace-> ?
<DorkVader> ah, thanks
<sto4aluck_> why my CPU is so hard loaded if I use  firefox or chromium, can I do something
<DorkVader> Anyone know of a KDE hg/mercurial tool with some level of dolphin integration?
<sto4aluck_> why my CPU is so hard loaded if I use firefox or chromium, can I do something? It goes up to 98-99%!!!
<Peace-> DorkVader: sure
<Peace-> DorkVader: dolphin can handle mercurial installin stuff
<DorkVader> Peace-: Cool.  So one would clone the repository from the command line first?
<Peace-> DorkVader: i use git for example here http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-w14375
<Peace-> mm let me check
<Peace-> DorkVader: should be this kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
<Peace-> DorkVader: yes it is
<Peace-> ù
<DorkVader> Peace-: Cool, thanks, installing that package now
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: probably a plugin gone haywire...
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: Can you give me an advise what to do, please?
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: no idea.  make sure you are running the latest chrome adn firefoxes?  disable any plugins you have.  Does the usage shootup right when you launch the browsers?  or only when you go to specific sites?
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: yeah, it goes high up to 98-99% as soon as I load firefox or chromium
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: uninstall and re-install perhaps?
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: I am using flash-plugin 11
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: make sure you have the latest versions
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: what to reinstall!?! the whole system or the browsers?
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: browsers
<DorkVader> sto4aluck_: or try other things first... disable plugins, update, look at the output of the console when you run them, etc
<Peace-> sto4aluck_: system monitor
<Peace-> sto4aluck_: see if the plugin is the bastard
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: OK, thanks! See you soon after I do it
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: I alredy checked it is the bastard :D
<Peace-> plugin container?
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: What about if I install through the flash plugin installer?
<DorkVader> I dunno, try it
<sto4aluck_> When I kill the pluging prices it goes to 4-6%
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: It is not only that problem it loads my CPU  too if I play VLC
<Peace-> sto4aluck_: try this ffplay yourvideo
<sto4aluck_> DorkVader: May be wrong pluggings
<sto4aluck_> Peace-: Thanks, wait to call you soon
<Peace-> disable everyplugin
<sto4aluck_> Peace-: If I disable all plugings ther won't be a video and sound
<sto4aluck_> I need the plugings but a light onesnot to load my CPU so hard
<z3r0d3rp> protip: adobe removed gpu support in the latest flash plugin
<z3r0d3rp> try installing an older version and enabling gpu support
<sto4aluck_> z3r0d3rp: what exactly have to do?
<z3r0d3rp> It's dangerous to go out alone... take this
<z3r0d3rp> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<z3r0d3rp> this will let you find and install different versions of flash
<z3r0d3rp> really helps if you have a 64 bit system
<sto4aluck_> z3r0d3rp: no I am on 32bit, thanks, let me check it
<z3r0d3rp> another thing sto4aluck_
<z3r0d3rp> make sure you run jockey-gtk and install graphic drivers
<z3r0d3rp> if you haven't, that could be why your cpu is being worked hard
<garou> Please help. Kleopatra,KMail, GPG, Signing messages.  I'm trying sign messages with Cleopatra or Kmail but not working.
<garou> Looks like there is a problem relationated with gpg-agent and pinentry/pinentry-qt4. I searched several pages but not solved yet. I appreciate help. Thx.
<z3r0d3rp> alt - F2  type jockey
<sto4aluck_> z3r0d3rp: thanks!
<sto4aluck_> z3r0d3rp: it wasn't installed, now I'll check it out
<garou> Please help. Kleopatra,KMail, GPG, Signing messages. I'm trying sign messages with Cleopatra or Kmail but not working.
<garou> Looks like there is a problem relationated with gpg-agent and pinentry/pinentry-qt4. I searched several pages but not solved yet. I appreciate help. Thx.
<garou> The error says, bad passfrase
<sto4aluck_> z3r0d3rp: No proprietary drivers in use, what to do?
<DorkVader> Yo, I have disabled the +/- selection icons in dolphin.  how do I select files by clicking them without opening them?
<BluesKaj> DorkVader, right click
<JontheEchidna> ctrl + click
<DorkVader> ah , I see, thanks
<DorkVader> how does one get the hardware temperature monitor widget to work?  I am assuming some sort of sensor package must be installed?
<BluesKaj> your assumption is correct
<DorkVader> it appears to be lm-sensors package.  I've installed it, does it require a reboot or anything?  the hardware temp is not showing any sensors
<qbit> lm-sensors has a config script iirc called sensors-detect, when you run that I believe it configs it and pokes in the module
<qbit> not sure if reboot is actually required or not
<DorkVader> qbit: ok, thanks... haven't been able to get it, goign to try a reboot
<maks_> ух них
<maks_> ппц народу
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> wacom intuos5 doesn't work out of the box with Pangolin??
<hanasaki> on a 64bit install why would this url show in aptitude update? Hit http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<JontheEchidna> 32-bit packages can now be installed on 64-bit machines
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> someone here have problem with yahoo mail account in kontact?
<shallwe> i got error on send mail
<shallwe> "From address not verified"
<shallwe> but i can receive all
<chelopapo> hola
<DorkVader> Does anyone else find kmail pretty much unusable?
<BluesKaj> DorkVader, it's working here with a few issues
<DorkVader> I am fighting with it to display emails
<BluesKaj> the delete action doesn't work and transfers cause a segfault
<hanasaki> JontheEchidna:  thanks ... how did that come about?  I would prefer to stick to only 64 bits
<JontheEchidna> some packages are 32-bit only
<BluesKaj> arch support is supposed work in the interim I guess
<JontheEchidna> skype is a good example
<BluesKaj> JontheEchidna, well, skype maybe a dying app , MS bought the company and ppl wonder how long linux support going to last
<JontheEchidna> it's not the only one
<JontheEchidna> zsnes is another
<DorkVader>  isn't skype for linux just wrapped up in wine?  or was that a different app I am thinking of
<JontheEchidna> nope, Skype's a native Qt app in linux
<JontheEchidna> Google was shipping some app wrapped in wine, but I forget which
<BluesKaj> actually google talk works quite well from all reports. I haven't used it myself
<BluesKaj> JontheEchidna, all versions of skype including the static one ?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know what the static version is
<JontheEchidna> but any 64-bit package that skype's shipped has included the 32-bit version of skype
<BluesKaj> so how does linux manage to port to a qt version without consent from MS?
<DorkVader> JontheEchidna: ah, yes, I think I was confused.. google wraps picasa in wine for linux, but I think they no longer distribute it anymore
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> picasa, that was it
<ybit> whee!
<ybit> upgraded last night
<ybit> no wireless, woohoo! :P
 * ybit works on remedying the situation
<ybit> somethign to do with this wireless card, they always present problems
<ybit> s/they/it
<BluesKaj> ybit,which wifi card?
<ybit> solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126772/wireless-is-not-getting-connected-on-starting-12-04
<ybit> BluesKaj: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> ybit, do you need the b43 fwcutter ..thought that driver was out of date
<ybit> BluesKaj: previously the remedy for none of the distro picking up the wifi card was to echo "blacklist acer_wmi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ybit> the solution listed on askubuntu works though
<ybit> s/distro/distros
<BluesKaj> ok good to know
<ybit> yep, stored in case any other poor soul as broadcom :)
<BluesKaj> usually bcm43 or some such module works
<ybit> noted
<BluesKaj> I have a 4 yr old acer laptop (which is currently at my daughter's place) which uses that driver ...had to wicd on 9.04 , but on 9.10 the kernel module worked with NM
<BluesKaj> she since put W7 on it , but i plan to get it back this summer
<BluesKaj> or else I'll be looking at an elcheapo laptop of some sort for my outdoor and travel computing
<BluesKaj> BBL
<JMichael|work> i am trying to remotely upgrade a machine to precise right now, and am now getting this error:    Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<JMichael|work> any suggestions?
<NoOova> i install an kde. after reboot i has panel at bottom of screen, but now after one more reboot i gas an top panel
<NoOova> why>
<NoOova> how to enable default interface
<z3r0d3rp> open panel edit mode and drag it back down
<z3r0d3rp> then lock widgets
<z3r0d3rp> chances are that you have desktop wrapping and the panel got bumbed down
<NoOova> i think that this is something "notebook" mode
<DorkVader> anyone rocking gcc 4.7 with kubuntu?
<z3r0d3rp> yes
<z3r0d3rp> I am
<NoOova> and i only need to enable default mode?
<DorkVader> z3r0d3rp: yeah? did you install gcc 4.7 from the packages?
<z3r0d3rp> I have never set notebook mode so I have no idea
<z3r0d3rp> 4.7 is the new default right?
<z3r0d3rp> if so then yes
<JMichael|work> if anyone has a clue about the dbus / setuid helper errors i am getting, it would be much appreciated.
<DorkVader> z3r0d3rp: gcc 4.6 was installed by default for me
<z3r0d3rp> looks like default is 4.4.6.3
<EvilResistance> !info gcc precise
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<z3r0d3rp> with 4.5 and 4.6 plugins
<z3r0d3rp> only thing I've built with it so far is oxygen-transparent
<z3r0d3rp> although I will be monkeying around to get reaver working later
<z3r0d3rp> !info aircrack-ng precise
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<z3r0d3rp> anyone else get an initramfs-tools error during upgrade?
<z3r0d3rp> update-initramfs -u ????????
<DorkVader> hm.... I'd like to use gcc4.7
<fabrizio> irc.darksin.it
<z3r0d3rp> DorkVader you should use the gcc version specified by the developer
<z3r0d3rp> otherwise stuff gets borked
<JMichael|work> ok, the setuid helper errors i was getting seem to have *possibly* disappeared, after logging out, and back in again
<DorkVader> pffff
<DorkVader> I am the developer
<z3r0d3rp> developers developers developers
<ultrixx> what?a phone for 500$?
<z3r0d3rp> sounds like an iPhone
<JMichael|work> developers shmevelopers
<z3r0d3rp> there should be a notice to people to run update-initramfs -u after upgrade
<z3r0d3rp> seems like lots of distribution upgrades are failing
<DorkVader> so how to use synaptic to udpate all packages on my system?
<z3r0d3rp> use muon
<DorkVader> I thought muon was not recommended?
<Belial`> DorkVader: muon is the default software manager.
<DorkVader> ok, I was told it was buggy and not for production use?
<DorkVader> I am confused now, is meta = the windows key now, and alt=alt?  I thought meta=alt in X before?
<Steve132> Where are the most current md5 hashes?  The ones at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes don't seem to be current
<Steve132> I've downloaded 3 versions of kubuntu twice each and can't seem to get a matching checksum
<len> What is the proper way to upgrade from Kubuntu 10.04 to 12.04.  The instructions given on the web page are wrong.  They say kpackage kit will offer up the upgrade just by opening it, but I that doesn't work because LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the first point release which is 3 months from now.
<len> I know you can do a generic do-release-upgrade -d but  what is the kubuntu specific way?
<DorkVader> wow... always amazing to me how graceful linux is under CPU load.. running 8 instances of cpuburn (burnP6), streaming music with amarok,  surfing the web, full  KDE eye candy effects... nothing seems affected
<Steve132> Does the DVD make any difference over the CD iso?
<Steve132> I'm installing via usb key anyway, so space doesn't really matter
<Steve132> I assumed the DVD would have more software
<Steve132> but the page says the only difference is the language support
<hanasaki> BluesKaj:  is there a good alternative to skype  that works in kde+gnome? with a gateway to the POTS telephones ?  and works with things like asterisk or gvoice as a gateway?
<hanasaki> hmm alt tab has stopped working in the kde precise update.......
<z3r0d3rp> I did the update on my desktop... started using 100% cpu all the time.... just reinstalled clean
<BlouBlou> z3r0d3rp: you maybe had to reinstall the graphic drivers
<z3r0d3rp> they were intel drivers
<z3r0d3rp> shouldn't have had to
#kubuntu 2012-04-29
<Watcher|2> Trying to watch Youtube videos on Kubuntu with Firefox. Some play, many do not. The videos that don't play on Firefox do play on Chrome. Can someone tell me how to get all videos to play on Firefox?
<len> Still looking for feedback on the best way to upgrade from 10.04 LTS.  The web site instructions are in error.  The update will not present itself automatically until the first point release 3 months from now.  Has anyone upgraded successfully from Kubuntu 10.04 to 12.04?
<len> Sure is empty in here for the first weekend after a new release.
<DorkVader>  yo, anyone recommend an RDP client to connect to my windows computers?
<JMichael|work> DorkVader: does krdc not work?
<DorkVader> ah, krdc, cool
<DorkVader> I was going to try rdesktop
<DorkVader> hm..... apparently I was running krdc last night, but I was too drunk and/or tired to remember... :p
<JMichael|work> things like that can happen
<DorkVader> the session history doesn't lie
 * JMichael|work wonders how well cp'ing a 100GB VM image will/will not work...
<DorkVader> hm.... I have sad news: my goal was to use only KDE software for this week... but rekonq just proved itself too unstable :(
<DorkVader> so I installed chrome...but I shall keep rekonq as the system default
<JMichael|work> rekonq still has a way to go
<JMichael|work> it is, however, a better browser than konqueror ever was
<JMichael|work> it is, however, a better web* browser than konqueror ever was
<DorkVader> I didn't fully appreciate that rekonq wasn't konqueror....
<DorkVader> so that sort of leaves konqueror in limbo doesn't it?
<JMichael|work> trying to cp this VM image has put my cpu load @ 65+ (so far)
<DorkVader> with dolphin?
<JMichael|work> i have no idea what the future is for konqueror
<DorkVader> Hm......
<DorkVader> I think konqueror would make a great meta-data-project management software type thing
<eakky> hello What I wanted to ask. o not know enough to have some free time to answer my question
<eakky> I would like to know.Kubuntu Kubuntu can reduce the brightness of the screen like Ubuntu. I can remember is the name that Ubuntu Widget Layer. The screen is bright and wonderful, I would have to take my eyes and desktop applications that will reduce the screen brightness to full.
<len> Is there anybody in here, or even anyone in here who knows anybody who has successfully upgraded from Kubuntu 10.04 to 12.04?  I've heard no reports of anyone doing this, but there is a warning on mythbuntus site the upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 breaks grub.  It's be nice to hear from at least one person who has attempted a 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade.  I've been googling and have found zero reports of anyone doing this.
<ratts> Hello All-can someone explain the difference between the DVD and CD versions of Kubuntu 12.04
<ela_> Hallo da draußen. Noch jemand wach?
<JMichael|work> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ScottyK> Greetings! on a 11.10 system, I checked for all latest packages, installed them. Rebooted, then ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Comes up with nothing. "normal releases" is selected in Muon. Suggestions?
<m4v> ScottyK: for upgrade to a new release the command is "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ScottyK> checking - no new release found.. Curious
<m4v> you might have to add a -d switch
<ScottyK> Negative.
<designbybeck> Well dang, I was hoping Kubuntu 12.04 would have the cool installer that Ubuntu has... and give you a better choice (which helps newbies) when installing on the Desk Setup area
<designbybeck> I think Ubuntu does a better job of explaining to the newbie what each option will do
<m4v> ScottyK: you sure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has prompt=normal?
<m4v> o well, nevermind.
<spagett> I am trying to connect two Kubuntu PCs together via a crossover cable. The PCs have different subnets (ie. 192.168.2.x and 192.168.3.x). I can't get them to ping eachother. Can anyone help?
<designbybeck> ooohhh... spagett, last time I tried to do a crossover deal it was on windows xp 10 years ago
<designbybeck> never knew you could do it in linux, or have i had a need
<designbybeck> but I am not your man to help with this as for I not know....
<designbybeck> What are you trying to do?
<spagett> Essentially, I am trying to join two subnets
<mydogsnameisrudy> think it needs to be 192.168.1.* on both
<designbybeck> we did it to play the video game Descent! :)
<spagett> ok, if they are in the same subnet, is the mask 255.255.255.0 ok?
<mydogsnameisrudy> i think that will work
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure on crossover cable
<spagett> ok I'll see what I can do
<spagett> thanks guys
<designbybeck> @#$*@(#**!$
<designbybeck> No clue
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't get me to a login screen now.... Kubuntu 12.04 doesn't get me there
<designbybeck> both break
<designbybeck> I had Kubuntu 11.10 working on this system
<eliukblau> hi
<agus_sintang> iki kabeh nganggo kubuntu a
<agus_sintang> haha
<agus_sintang> nek gak mlebu kene oleh kan?
<billytwowilly> one of my hard drives is making a bit of a buzzing noise every once in a while since I've upgraded to 12.04.. anybody have any idea why?
<greatman> Hey! I'm having a issue with my USB headset, I put it at the highest priority in kmix but when I play music in Amarok it reverts back to my soundcard because it says it's in higher priority.
<lasha> hello guys
<lasha> I am new to KDE and I have general questions
<billytwowilly> ask away
<lasha> GNOME side of linux is experiencing heavy problems on keeping up with kompiz, hows kubuntu doing and how do I install it even ? are the commands same  ?
<billytwowilly> sorry, don't know, don't use compiz
<Steve132> So, um, I just installed the new kubuntu 12.04
<Steve132> its seems as though the package dependency system is explicitly broken
<Steve132> by design
<Steve132> Specifically, I can't seem to install development packages for Nvidia drivers
<Steve132> because the headers (-dev) are marked as 386 only
<Steve132> Why is that?
<virpara> if i issue lsb_release -a then what will it give? can someone put the  log?
<SteveRiley> No LSB modules are available.
<SteveRiley> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<SteveRiley> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SteveRiley> Release:        12.04
<SteveRiley> Codename:       precise
<virpara> did you issued that on KUBUNTU?
<SteveRiley> i don't install the kubuntu iso directly. instead, i do a command-line install from the ubuntu minimal netboot, then add kde/kubuntu packages via apt-get
<SteveRiley> is there something else specific that you're looking for?
<virpara> can i use lsb_release -a to know if i am running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<SteveRiley> the major differences between kubuntu and ubuntu are the desktop environments.
<SteveRiley> kubuntu = kde
<SteveRiley> ubuntu = unity (or gnome 3 if you choose)
<SteveRiley> the underlying operating system elements are identical
<virpara> but i want to know that if i issue lsb_release will it show like "Distributor ID: Kubuntu" or "Description:    Kubuntu 12.04 LTS"?
<JMichaelX> virpara:' lsb_release -a' should give you the version number/nickname
<virpara> JMichaelX: you mean I can not use lsb_release -a to check if it's ubuntu or kubuntu, Right?
<JMichaelX> virpara: apparently not. it does not give info about desktop environments/window managers
<virpara> hmm then "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" is the only way?
<JMichaelX> virpara: could be
<virpara> JMichaelX: okay thanks
<JMichaelX> i have to say, i have now upgraded 3 kubuntu desktops to precise, and my home server, and so far this has been among the smoothest *buntu dist-upgrades i have experienced
<SteveRiley> @JMichaelX: agreed. i've been dist-upgrading my ThinkPad X1 every day since alpha 1 (when I did a clean install) and it's been smooth sailing the whole time.
<SteveRiley> including using xorg-edgers and kernel 3.4
<burningsands> Hello All, I have a problem, I have my VM set to fullscreen but the kde panal reveals it self under the Fullscreened VM, is there a way to fix this, other then changing the panal settings?
<Syria> Hey, I am connected to a wireless access point, can I change the ip address with a click? I have seen a guy doing it but I don't remember how.
<skyline> hi 2 all =)
<Syria> >>
<Syria> I want to Alt+Shift as shortcut for changing the layout, But it's now working I have to to use a third key!
<Syria> It works found it!
<Syria> Could you guys please help me with installing Mozilla thunderbird on my kubuntu 12.04?
<kubuntu> Syria: `apt-get install thunderbird` on the commandline or open Muon / Software center and search for thunderbird
<Syria> kubuntu What if i can't find it in the software center? I have just installed kubuntu.
<rork> Syria: it's in the system menu > system > software center
<Syria> rork:  Thank you.
<jojo_> http://www.mediahitech.org/extremo/index.php?search=The.Avengers.2012.iTALiAN#
<vimic16> hello to all of you here!
<TimPlaz> is there a fix for kubuntu 12.04 and pogo.com?? Just upgraded yesterday.
<vimic16> I am new to kubuntu, just wondering if any of you here has ebooks??especially using terminal commands....
<georgelappies_> I timed out, apologies if this posted but vimic16 check out http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<vimic16> thanks georgelappies_ ill check that out...
<vimic16> really appreciate it, i'll start reading on this one... hope to grabe some more useful information from you again :)
<georgelappies_> vimic16: np :)
<robotdevil> anyone else got blue tinted flash (youtube) videos?
<vadrao> Hi all, I installed a fresh Kubuntu 12.04 LTS. But flash is not working ? Any ideas please. Flash-plugin-installer seems to be installed
<rork> vadrao: which browser are you using?
<vadrao> robotdevil: I did in 11.04. I guess you need to remove hardware acceleration and every thing will be fine
<robotdevil> like uninstall nvidia drivers?
<vadrao> rork: It does not seem work in Chrome, Firefox or Opera.. I tried in all. That is strange because flash should work by default atleast on Chrome
<robotdevil> then my hdmi video out to tv will not work properly
<vadrao> robotdevil: NO, just right click on the any video and go to settings (basically flash seetings) and disable hardware acceleration
<robotdevil> oh
<datruth> How can I use my webcam in kubuntu 12.04?
<robotdevil> vadrao: wow that was easy for a change, thanks
<vadrao> robotdevil: Welcome
<vadrao> Can anybody confirm if Flash is working on their newly installed 12.04 ?
<georgelappies_> vadrao: it is working on mine
<georgelappies_> did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vadrao> Yes, I did. What is strange in my case is it is not working even in chromium.
<georgelappies_> not working at all or no sound?
<vadrao> georgelappies_: Its just not working. Says "no plugin available to display this content" ON chrome
<vadrao> georgelappies: http://pastebin.com/jDUYtUfz (it says the restricted package is installed)
<georgelappies> vadrao try running in konsole: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer'
<georgelappies> the restricted extras only installs the flashplugin-installer, that app (flashplugin-installer needs to download the flash and extract it to '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins//usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<georgelappies> oops /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<georgelappies> i had the plugin-installer die on me a few times in the past so as a rule I tend to run it manually after an install to make sure flash is indeed downloaded
<georgelappies> lol, only now I see vadrao timed out :p
<piotrn> Hello, is there a way to force update to 12.04 ? The popup wont show... system is up to date, muon is configured to show dist updates etc
<georgelappies> I have twice now since I installed 12.04 experience a crash leaving me to hard reset the laptop. First time was during a boot and the second time was shortly after a login. My laptop crashes to a console like display looking like the old commodore 64 or arcade games when they boot up. All messed up sqaures flickering on the display with a cursor flashing in the top left corner.
<BlouBlou> piotrn: have you tried "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<georgelappies> anybody else experienced this?
<piotrn> BlouBlou: thanks, that was what i needed :) coulnt find the tool name, it's at work now
<BlouBlou> georgelappies: yeah, it happened to me too with 11.10
<BlouBlou> piotrn: :)
<georgelappies> BlouBlou: what display card? I have ATI 5470HD and using proprietary drivers?
<BlouBlou> georgelappies: mhh, no, I'm using nVidia with proprietary drivers, haven't tried nouveau ones with this card
<georgelappies> which there was a consistent way to reproduce this crash, so that one atleast know where to start looking
<georgelappies> could the Kubuntu gods perhaps have a look at this: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58509-Random-crash-to-console-like-display-with-multi-colors
<sto4aluck> Using browser is overloading my CPU up to 98-99% because of flashplugin. Pls somebody gibes me an advise what to do to!!!!!!!!!!!
<sto4aluck> Using any browser is overloading my CPU up to 98-99% because of flashplugin. Pls somebody gibes me an advise what to do????
<kubuntu> hi
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: Do you have flash configured to use gpu?
<kubuntu> currently installing kubuntu. its downloading aditional packages, but the connection is really slow
<kubuntu> can i install those packages after installation?
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: yes, you can install updates and translation packages after installation
<BlouBlou> same with mp3 codecs
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou:  how to do it,pls?
<kubuntu> is there a window poping up which reminds me or do i have to find it manually?
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: open a flash video, right click, configuration, and enable the mark in the first tab
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: codecs -> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras". Translation packages -> Go to configuration > languages, and it should install update it automatically, if not, just choose your language. Updates >> Go to configuration >> Software >> Updates
<kubuntu> also: it says "pack downloading 88%", but no matter how often i click on the 'x' it doesn't abort
<kubuntu> BlouBlou: thanks for that information
<BlouBlou> np
<kubuntu> also: it says "pack downloading 88%", but no matter how often i click on the 'x' it doesn't abort
<kubuntu> can i abort that via a commando or something?
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou: do you mean to do that from the browser?
<BlouBlou> Once kubuntu it's installed, you may force reinstall with "sudo reboot", but I don't know if it will work fine, I would let computer downloading it
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: yes, try using firefox
<BlouBlou> err, reinstall no, reboot
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou: OK, thanks
<kubuntu> BlouBlou: but the connection is extremely slow and it takes ages, that's the problem
<kubuntu> BlouBlou: however, i will wait then
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: you don't have to watch the video, just load the flash app
<kubuntu> one last question ;-)
<kubuntu> how can i see the "speed" of my ethernet connection. i mean if it's 100 or 1000 Mbit
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: I think it's "ifconfig"
<BlouBlou> That's a command, type in konsole or whatever you use :)
<kubuntu> already tried that, but it isn't showing what i want
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: "ethtool eth0 | grep -i speed", you have to install ethtool
<kubuntu> oh :-) the network manager is showing it
<BlouBlou> oh, no need to do it then :)
<kubuntu> yep, thanks anyway
<kubuntu> thats what i love about the linux community. a lot of people are willed to help :D
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou: is it to enable the hardware acceleration????
<BlouBlou> kubuntu: yeah, we're voluntering, so how are you gonna pay me? :P
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: yeah
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: you it should use gpu instead of cpu
<BlouBlou> so
<BlouBlou> not my day writting
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou:  it was enabled
<BlouBlou> sto4aluck: go to firefox menu >> advanced >> use hardware acceleration
<sto4aluck> the comp is toshibe 2007 model does it make dif
<kubuntu> BlouBlou: with the feeling that you made someone smile ;)
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou:  ok
<BlouBlou> lunch time, I'm away :P
<sto4aluck> BlouBlou:  it was enable on default :D
<bradlee> I installed kubuntu 12.04 and it boots into grub repair
<bradlee> now I am in the kubuntu live cd and I want to know how to install grub on the hard drive
<BluesKaj> !grub | bradlee
<ubottu> bradlee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bradlee> yes that's what I am doing now.
<bradlee> I am downloading the grub repair iso
<bradlee> also from kubuntu live cd eth0 is missing
<kubuntu> is there a shortcut to maximize a window (kde)?
<BluesKaj> b randomatix_ open a terminal , ifup eth0 , if that doesn't connect , dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> bradlee,^
<bradlee> hello
<bradlee> ok
<bradlee> i think when I installed kubuntu i didn't specify the boot partition
<bradlee> i specified boot but I don't think i made that partition bootable
<BluesKaj> no need for a /boot partition unless it's for windows
<bradlee> so i just need to specify /, swap and home
<bradlee> I think I found the error, I didn't specify boot loader properly
<BluesKaj>  yes  / , /home  and swap
<caenel> hiphalrax
<caenel> *hi
<caenel> my internet connection is about 1 MB/s. i am currently downloading some packets, but only have 10kB/s! can i do something to improve this?
<bradlee> thanks for the help blueskarj
<bradlee> thanks for the help blueskaj
<BluesKaj> caenel, yes ...wait , the repos are being overwhelmed by ppl upgrading
<caenel> so it's not only me?
<bradlee> blueskaj I specified /dev/sda1 as boot and again I am in grub rescue
<BluesKaj> bradlee, are you going to install windows as well ?
<bradlee> no
<bradlee> is there a fix in grub-rescue
<bradlee> to specify boot partition?
<BluesKaj> then don't specify a boot partition , it's not necessary
<bradlee> yes I did not specify a boot partition
<BluesKaj> just / , /home and swap
<bradlee> but the installer wants to know boot loader
<bradlee> i get error no such device aaff04...
<BluesKaj> boot loader is grub
<bradlee> and then I am in grub-rescue
<BluesKaj> reformat the whole disk or create a new partition table
<BluesKaj> grub obviously didn't install correctly
<bradlee> should I point boot loader to sda instead of sda1 maybe
<caenel> sorry to ask again: <caenel> so it's not only me?
<IdleOne> bradlee: yes, sda.
<NJL> where is the mouse button actions config in 12.04?
<NJL> the one that lets you customize the desktop context menu?
<BluesKaj> bradlee, for what it's worth the boot partition is auto flagged at /  ,that's /dev/sda1 on my pc
<caenel> ok, new problem. i can't start windows 7 anymore. there is no boot selection when i restart
<caenel> kubuntu probably overwrote it or something
<caenel> trying it one more time, will report back if it still isn't working
<BluesKaj> caenel, run sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub , check grub to see if winows was picked up
<caenel> ah okay, will do that before
<NJL> ugh, is kopete broken in 12.04?
<NJL> it won't start for me
<caenel> Generating grub.cfg ...
<caenel> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<caenel> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<caenel> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<caenel> done
<FloodBotK1> caenel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caenel> does this mean it hasn't found win7?
<BluesKaj> NJL, try it in the run command or the terminal ...the terminal gives an output that may point to the problem
<BluesKaj> caenel, reboot
<NJL> BluesKaj: yeah just did
<caenel> BluesKaj: ok, if i don't show up here in a few mins it worked ;) and thank you
<caenel_> i am back, it just started kubutu
<caenel_> *kubuntu
<BluesKaj> caenel_, it will unless you hold down the shift key after the bios page to bring up the the grub menu
<caenel_> BluesKaj: restarting again xD
<NJL> ah, seems like the tray icons aren't working for kopete and konversation now??
<caenel_> i didn't know that. i think it was different some time before, but i will try
<caenel> after holding shift it shows the ubuntu entries and memtest
<caenel> so, what to do now?
<BluesKaj> caenel, is it W7 ?
<caenel> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> caenel, http://technologytales.com/2010/11/21/manually-adding-an-entry-for-windows-7-to-an-ubuntu-grub2-menu/
<t3hcoolness1> Hello!
<caenel> BluesKaj: thank you! will try it out
<t3hcoolness1> I'm trying to make a distro and I can't seem to find the default desktops folder.
<t3hcoolness1> Care to help me out?
<caenel> BluesKaj: my win7 is on /dev/sda3 (only have 1 hdd). how do i have to change "set root=’(hd0,msdos2)’"?
<caenel> BluesKaj: probably msdos3, right?
<danielo> hey everybody
<danielo> I would like You to ask for help
<caenel> BluesKaj: will try to restart, changed it how i think it is right
<danielo> I have connected my hard drive to other computer. He was there for a few hours.
<danielo> and now when he is back in my computer, I cant get working some kwin effect, like blur
<danielo> I was restarting few times, but didnt help
<danielo> please help
<caenel> BluesKaj: "error, no such file (or disk?)"
<BluesKaj> caenel, i hope you did sudo-update-grub after the changes in the file
<BluesKaj> err sudo update-grub
<caenel> BluesKaj: did "sudo update-grub2"
<caenel> like that site said
<BluesKaj> what partition is the windows OS on ?
<BluesKaj> sda?
<caenel> one moment
<caenel> BluesKaj: /dev/sda3
<caenel> BluesKaj: says the partition manager
<BluesKaj> caenel, so you set the windows root as hd0,msdos3 ?
<caenel> BluesKaj: exactly
<BluesKaj> caenel, run sudo update-grub , not grub2
<caenel> BluesKaj: ok, did that. now restarting again?
<caenel> BluesKaj: or do i have to do something different first?
<BluesKaj> what was the output in the terminal ? did the windows partition show up?
<caenel> Generating grub.cfg ...
<caenel> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<caenel> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<caenel> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<caenel> done
<FloodBotK1> caenel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caenel> BluesKaj: there was an entry in the bootmenu, but it didn't start win
<BluesKaj> caenel , next time use pastebin
<caenel> BluesKaj: sorry, we eat now. will come back soon
<caenel> BluesKaj: whats pastebin?
<BluesKaj> it won't start windows , you have to choose windows in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> caenel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dbc254> just upgraded to 12.04. How do I get system sounds upon bootup?
<caenel> BluesKaj: <BluesKaj> it won't start windows , you have to choose windows in the grub menu; i did that
<caenel> BluesKaj: but i said something that it didn't find it
<familyfir> what could i do here
<rork> familyfir: If you have any questions/problems regarding kubuntu you can ask about them here
<ballo> Hello. Is there a way to make konsole use the entire width of the window for tabs?
<ballo> previous kde version did this and the new version is annoying as hell
<caenel> BluesKaj: will try restarting again
<BluesKaj> caenel, the only thing I can think of is changing the msdos number until grub is able to open the windows mbr to login
<caenel> BluesKaj: from msdos1 to msdos3 or something?
<BluesKaj> yes
<caenel> ok, another question: on that website is "menuentry ‘Windows 7′ {" could it be that the first char is wrong? in grub the entry is shown as `Windows
<caenel> BluesKaj: ah it's not exactly that char before windows, but something is there
<danielo> hey
<danielo> after switching hard drives I cant get working some kwin effect
<danielo> please help
<BluesKaj> caenel, yes menuentry doesn't go there , just Windows 7
<caenel> BluesKaj: and what does that mean now?
<BluesKaj> menu = grub , entry= Windows 7
<caenel> BluesKaj: so i don't have to care about that?
<BluesKaj> about what?
<caenel> BluesKaj: that it shows that strange char in front of the "Windows 7"
<BluesKaj> what char?
<caenel> BluesKaj:  in the grub menu it shows something like `Windows7 instead of just Windows7
<caenel> BluesKaj: however, going to restart now
<BluesKaj> change that in the file you were editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<BluesKaj> caenel,^
<caenel> BluesKaj: tried it again "no such disk" was the error
<caenel> BluesKaj: i used the partition manager to find out which partition it is. should i maybe use something different?
<BluesKaj> caenel, change that in the file you were editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom , get rid of the ' in front of windows
<caenel> BluesKaj: verified it with blkid "/dev/sda3: LABEL="SYSTEM"
<caenel> BluesKaj: to what should i change it? menuentry ‘Windows 7′
<BluesKaj> don't use the word menuentry
<BluesKaj> oh you're editing the file now , I thought you were in grub,cfg
<BluesKaj> use the same as the tutorial tells you except the msdos numder because your is different, caenel
<caenel> BluesKaj: this is from the tutorial (the one with the strange char)
<caenel> BluesKaj: but i will go through msdos1-3
<caenel> BluesKaj: msdos2 wasn't it
<BluesKaj> caenel,  try this ... sorry i forgot about it ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ...take those entries out of  /etc/grub.d/40_custom , follow the Boot repair instructions
<caenel> BluesKaj: but i pressed "e" on that entry and found something strange "set root=’(hd0,msdos2’" that ( is never closed anywhere
<BluesKaj> caenel, nevermind that , just remove the entries you put in  /etc/grub.d/40_custom, and do the boot repair
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> i wanna install kubuntu from gui
<jameslord> but why i cannot find it?
<jameslord> the installation seems started from text mode automatically
<Peace-> jameslord: you have downloaded the wrong iso
<Peace-> jameslord: there are  alternate iso and deesktop iso
<Peace-> choose the desktop iso
<Peace-> that is a live cd and it has the gui installer
<jameslord> Peace- dude, i download the iso named kubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<jameslord> Peace- there is only  kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso, no destop for i386:(
<Peace-> jameslord: you have a internet connection ?
<jameslord> http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/release/?C=S;O=A
<Peace-> so you don't need to download the dvd
<Peace-> jameslord: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<jameslord> Peace- that dvd have no gui installation wizard:(
<Peace-> jameslord: btw there is 12.04
<Peace-> why you atr tring to install 11.10
<jameslord> Peace- dude, i want 11.10:(
<Peace-> why?
<jameslord> Peace- bob told me to intall 11.10:)
<Peace-> jameslord: just download the 12.04 that ahs kde 4.8.2
<Peace-> jameslord: has*
<jameslord> Peace- bob is my boss:( he told me to install 11.10:(
<Peace-> jameslord: download the iso cd live cd
<jameslord> Peace- dude, that dvd is a livecd, isn't it?
<jameslord> Peace- how to install kde destop for my kubuntu?
<jameslord> Peace- apt-get install what?
<Peace-> jameslord: kubuntu-desktop
<jameslord> Peace- dude, apt-cache search destop returns only one package named libsonic:(
<Peace-> are you trolling?
<Peace-> you wanna install kubuntu 11.10 ? well download the iso dekstop ; run it and install it it's not complex
<jameslord> Peace- no
<jameslord> Peace- why i cannot see gui from dvd?
<Peace-> i don't know what are you tryin to isntall
<Hamra> jameslord: what's your VGA?
<duytruong> ibus crash on kubuntu 12.04 ??
<BluesKaj>  duytruong , launch ?
<Hamra> duytruong: more information?
<duytruong> yes, i can't launch it and add my language
<benson> is there a way to stop xserver and work in console mode in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> benson , yes , alt+ctl+ F1 or 2 , stopx or kdm
<Hamra> benson, logout, once on login screen, click CTRL+ALT+F1
<duytruong> killall -u <username> (logout)
<benson> BluesKaj: But xorg will be in process at alt+ctl+F7 right?
<BluesKaj> benson run sudo service kdm stop
<BluesKaj> yes alt+ctl+F7 for X , but you have to start kdm again
<Hamra> benson, in login screen, click the little icon below password field, and choose "console login", it automatically shuts down X
<benson> BluesKaj: does this work while booting itself? just like backtrack which has console mode first then startx to begin with interface?
<BluesKaj> benson, yes ,I think I did that a few times
<BluesKaj> at the grub menu or at login as well
<benson> Hamra: Then how to restart X incase if we need?
<benson> BluesKaj: It doesn't affect x right?
<BluesKaj> no , you must stopx with kdm or stopx command
<Hamra> benson, inside the console, either do "service kdm start", and the login screen appears, or issue "startx" which loads X and logs you in, but careful, as startx will not allow you to automount USB thumb drives
<jameslord> Hamra in vmware
<jameslord> what is the command to ls a file with absolut path
<BluesKaj> benson, what are you trying to do at the tty ?
<benson> BlueKaj: nothing i just want to keep it simple in console mode to my text based application
<benson> Hamra: Thanks yaar... I will try this out!
<benson> BluesKaj: Thanks bud :)
<jameslord> hi all
<Hamra> jameslord: i'm afraid i dont understand
<Hamra> my internet connection isnt the best, and can be quite flaky... ths means kmail keeps throwing connection error to the notification system, how can i suppress them?
<Hamra> well, technically it's an akonadi issue, as poor kmail isnt the one fetching the mail... :S
<duytruong> Kmail, Evolution <<<<<< Thunderbird (increasing respectively)
<caenel> hi
<caenel> BluesKaj: didnt work
<caenel> BluesKaj: now i cant even start my linux anymore
<BluesKaj> jameslord, kmail has a a few "issues" , even on decent connections ...I gave up on it after 2 weeks of contstant segfaults
<Hamra> BluesKaj: that was me asking :) i know it does, thunderbird is still configured, and still my favourite, but i have no problem trying kontact as well, see how it's coming... personally, i really wish it'll get better, because nothing beats a pretty desktop integration, but alas...
<BluesKaj> caenel, sorry to hear that ..I guess you should go back to  /etc/grub.d/40_custom and restore your grub menu to it's previous state . then run update-grub  again , but adding windows on setups is a problem which can be tricky to fix
<caenel> BluesKaj: i even tried it with the windows cd/dvd. nothing worked, just destroyed more
<caenel> BluesKaj: but both my windows and linux partitions are intact, i just cant start any os
<BluesKaj> Hamra, I just wish kmail would run as an ordinary email client without being tied to akonadi and and a database
<BluesKaj> caenel, your grub menu is corrupted
<DeathGuppie> does anyone know where to find the settings for kdm.. I don't see an advanced tab in the settings anymore?
<Hamra> BluesKaj: i disagree :) akonadi has lots of potential, it just requires a little more workforce behind it... it's buggy, yes, it's messed up, yes, but it can be something great when it works correctly
<BluesKaj> DeathGuppie, in the run command /krunner , alt+f2
<caenel> BluesKaj: and how do i fix that now?
<DeathGuppie> BluesKaj: are you saying to run krunner from krunner?
<DeathGuppie> ??
<Hamra> DeathGuppie: open krunner, and type KDM, second entry should be "login manager"
<Hamra> err.. "login screen"
<BluesKaj> Hamra, I wasn't condemning akonadi , it's ther for enterprise /office setups , but for home users akonadi isn't really necessary ..wish there was a nondatabse option
<DeathGuppie> I see it now
<DeathGuppie> it was all squished
<BluesKaj> no kdm from krunner DeathGuppie
<DeathGuppie> BluesKaj: I found it but I need to be root.. so I'm looking for the command line, since it doesn't offer me kdesu
<BluesKaj> kdesudo kdm ?
<DeathGuppie> BluesKaj: no.. that would start kdm.. which starst x, then kdm then kde.. bad idea
<caenel> seems like i have a broken mbr and a broken grub. what to do now?
<DeathGuppie> caenel: rebuild it
<caenel> DeathGuppie: how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> DeathGuppie, doubt it has any undesireable effects if it's already running
<DeathGuppie> http://blogs.deepal.org/2009/06/how-to-fix-mbr-using-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<DeathGuppie> caenel: there are other ways.. but your problem is not as bad as you may think.. it is pretty easy to fix
<Hamra> DeathGuppie: kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm
<BluesKaj> DeathGuppie, well, it hasn't been easy so far
<caenel> DeathGuppie: i tried to fix that for a long time now. BluesKaj helped me
<caenel> DeathGuppie: at first just windows didn't boot, no nothing's booting
<BluesKaj> yeah , I can take some of the blame , so called tutorials , didn't help
<caenel> DeathGuppie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/ms-sys/download that link in the tutorial doesn't work
<DeathGuppie> caenel: give me a minute I'll read it and figure out what you need.. I used to work with gentoo.. so I can help you fix this no prob
<caenel> DeathGuppie: ok, thank you
<Hamra> DeathGuppie: generally, for any configuration page you're not finding in "system settings", kcmshell4 is your friend, in a terminal, type "kcmshell4 --list", and you'll get a list of all KDE config screens available :)
<jameslord> how to make iso as apt source?
<jameslord> i have mount iso to /home/jameslord/iso
<DeathGuppie> caenel: instead of having you chroot over from a live cd (complicated procedure).. I'm thinking maybe you could try this.. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<DeathGuppie> Hamra: thanks
<caenel> DeathGuppie: rescatux or super grub2 disk?
<BluesKaj> DeathGuppie, for non native english speakers supregrubdisk can be confusing
<BluesKaj> one has to read between the lines so to speak
<DeathGuppie> BluesKaj: I'm thinking that having him chroot over might be more confusing..
<BluesKaj> unless the newer versions are more understandable
<DeathGuppie> caenel: have you tried using the install cd and then just skipping to the last part where it installs the mbr?
<caenel> DeathGuppie: do you talk about the kubuntu or win7 cd now?
<DeathGuppie> kubuntu
<caenel> also http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/super_grub2_disk_1.99_beta1.png i doesn't look very complicated
<DeathGuppie> caenel: I don't think it's that complicated
<caenel> no, how do i skip diretly to that part?
<BluesKaj> caenel, I didn't say complicated , I said confusing , but fine go for it .
<DeathGuppie> caenel: I like the super grub answer it's cleaner.. I'd try that
<BluesKaj> anyway , stuff to do ...BBL
<DeathGuppie> at least you can access your system
<burningsands> Hello All, I have a problem, I have my VM set to fullscreen but the kde panal reveals it self under the Fullscreened VM, making that area of the vm unclickable, is there a way to fix this, other then changing the panal settings? Like changing the reveal area of the panal?
<caenel> DeathGuppie: ok, i will use super grub then. can i install it to a usb or do i need a cd?
<caenel> DeathGuppie: oh and should i use super grub 1 or 2?
<DeathGuppie> caenel: you should use super grub2.. and the medium doesn't matter as long as you know how to do it.. making an install cd is easier, unless you have used unetbootin before
<caenel> DeathGuppie: the problem is that i don't have any cds around at the moment
<DeathGuppie> hmm.. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<caenel> can i use the startup disc creator from kde?
<DeathGuppie> caenel: yes
<caenel> DeathGuppie: will use this
<DeathGuppie> it should be in the repositories for ubuntu not shure
<caenel> DeathGuppie: its already installed
<DeathGuppie> click the Diskimage radio button and install the ISO image you downloaded
<DeathGuppie> it should do everything for you
<caenel> DeathGuppie: wth, usb creator isn't doing what i want
<caenel> DeathGuppie: will have a look into unetbootin
<DeathGuppie> caenel: unetbooting allways works
<DeathGuppie> unetbootin.. I mean
<DeathGuppie> got to reboot.. will brb
<caenel> what's wrong with unetbootin? i downloaded it, chmod+x'd it, but it won't start
<caenel> is ./unetboo* the right command?
<phunyguy> ok folks, I have a PC with Ubuntu 12.04 that I installed Kubuntu-desktop package on, and I cannot get this thing to install anything via apt-get, including updates.  Here is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955583/
<caenel> DeathGuppie: unetbootin didn't work
<caenel> DeathGuppie: so i decided to just reinstall kubuntu here, so i have at least one os. i'm currently installing, how do i fix my mbr for booting windows later?
<georgelappies> had another hard freeze up now with the flickering screen :(
<DeathGuppie> caenel: the Kubuntu install should do that for you if it doesn't then come ask.. I'll try to keep tabs on this channel
<caenel> BluesKaj: ok, so i reinstalled kubuntu
<caenel> BluesKaj: now i should fix my windows...
<BluesKaj> caenel, did the installer ask if you wanted to add windows to grub?
<caenel> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> hmm, it should have
<caenel> BluesKaj: didn't do, i think it's completely broken
<chronos> There is someway to make dolphin not use notification bars to show file copy?
<BluesKaj> chronos, rclick on the little ^ in the system tray, right click on notifications, choose notification settings
<chronos> hm but where they go now?
<BluesKaj> caenel, I usually use the alternate install version , it has more options in grub , I think
<BluesKaj> chronos, ??
<chronos> BluesKaj: if I remove from notification bar I can' t see it anywhere
<caenel> BluesKaj: grub is now showing me "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1"
<caenel> BluesKaj: but when i start it "no disk found. no operating system"
<chronos> BluesKaj: nervemind... after disable u need to restart kuiserver
<BluesKaj> caenel, I think the windows mbr is missing
<caenel> BluesKaj: i tried to fix that before
<caenel> BluesKaj: but i think it messed more up than it helped
<caenel> BluesKaj: there is "bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot" in the windows recovery prompt. but i got an error at fixboot
<caenel> BluesKaj: don't know if it works now
<jonte> Hi, I'm having problems with my kubuntu upgrade. Am I in the right place?
<DarthFrog> !ask | jonte
<ubottu> jonte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> just run the fixmbr command , caenel
<jonte> I'm upgrading to 12.04 and distribution upgrade could not install 'initramfs-tools'. Error in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log is "ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'initramfs-tools': 'subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1'"
<caenel> BluesKaj: ok, i will try that. thanks
<natman> i am getting a dark screen at logon on my latop, can anyone help?
<jonte> If my initrmfs-tools are broken, what's the risk of running into trouble when I reboot after a distribution upgrade?
<shadeslayer> jonte: possibly unbootable install
<shadeslayer> that's the worse case scenario
<shadeslayer> make sure that a initramfs was generated in /boot for the 3.2 kernel
<shadeslayer> s/initramfs/initrd/
<shadeslayer> oh this is interesting
<shadeslayer> jonte: turns out initramfs-tools is only used for 2.6 kernels
<shadeslayer> ( or so I'm told by apt-cache show initramfs-tools )
<natman> i am getting a dark screen at logon on my latop, can anyone help?
<shadeslayer> natman: can you boot into recovery mode and see if it works there?
<natman> shadeslayer: dont need to, once i press the increase screen brighness button i get the screen back again, its just weird that i need to do that at all
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> natman: hardware?
<shadeslayer> probably a issue with the backlight driver setting the initial value as 0
<natman> shadeslayer: the problem is, turn laptop on, its all fine, once login page comes up the screen goes dark as in zero brightness, if i type my password and ht enter, the desktop comes up and screen lights up again
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> seems like kdm is the issue, though I can't be sure
<shadeslayer> natman: can you pastebin /var/log/kdm.log ( make sure to check for sensitive info )
<natman> shadeslayer: what do you mean by pastebin?
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Unit193: thanks
<natman> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955804/
<shadeslayer> hmm, nothing there
<natman> shadeslayer: did i not upload it right?
<shadeslayer> natman: oh no no, what I meant was, I don't see anything wrong there
<natman> ahh
<natman> shadeslayer: I had the same issue with 11.10, did a fresh install and still having it
<shadeslayer> you could try to boot with acpi=off but I don't think it'll make much of a difference
<natman> shadeslayer: have already tried that, did nothing
<shadeslayer> yeah thought so
<shadeslayer> natman: I'm off to sleep, maybe someone else can help you here
<natman> shadeslayer: ok thanks anyway
<natman> where do i go to get a certain command to run at startup?
<DarthFrog> natman: /etc/rc.local
<DarthFrog> Or ~/.kde/Autostart
<ballo> hrm, I still haven't found a way to make konsole use the entire width for tabs like the old version used to
<ballo> must be hard-coded
<ballo> :(
<ntadej> Hi!
<ntadej> I have a problem after updating to precise.
<ntadej> software-properties-kde, apport and other apps crash on start
<ntadej> python: /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `(((currentType)->td_flags & 0x0007) == 0x0003)' failed.
<natman> does anyone else have problems seeing which window is what when using "alt+tab"
<hanasaki> the latest 12.04 kde - how do I reenable the alt-tab to go through windows?  it no longer functions
<georgelappies> hanasaki: it works on mine still
<hanasaki> thanks georgelappies .. any thoughts on where to look to reenable?
<spartan31> Hallo people!
<spartan31> Can anyone tell me how to set digital clock plasmoid font size independetly from panel height???
<georgelappies_> hansaki: did you do an upgrade or clean install?
<hanasaki> upgrade
<hanasaki> a search suggests rm the .kde dir... that's a bit harsh
<georgelappies_> hansaki: to be honest only place I kind think is "system and settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> Global keyboard shortcuts -> kwin -> walk through windows
<georgelappies_> hansaki: no dont remove .kde !!!
<georgelappies_> rather mv .kde .kde.backup
<georgelappies_> as a last resort :)
<georgelappies_> hansaki: but first try and fix it in "global keybaord shortcuts" under kwin settings
<hanasaki>  Settings -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> Navigation      This is all grey inactive
<hanasaki> georgelappies_:  where is "global keybaord shortcuts" under kwin settings
<georgelappies_> "system and settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> Global keyboard shortcuts " then in the right from the drop down choose kwin (it should be on amarok)
<hanasaki> found it
<hanasaki> it is set correctly
<hanasaki> this upgrade .. not so smooth
<georgelappies_> mmmm, well then only other solution I can think of is to move the ~/.kde dir to to ~/.kde.backup by logging out and at the login screen pressing "ctrl + alt + f1" and logging in to the terimnal then issue "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.backup" and then once its moved run "sudo reboot -n"
<georgelappies_> but you will need to reconfigure all your settings
<hanasaki> and I switched off gnome...
<hanasaki> lol
<georgelappies_> you running ubuntu with kde packagaes?
<hanasaki> kde-full
<hanasaki> kubuntu
<georgelappies_> o ok, yeah as well I always run a "sudo apt-get install kde-full" after an install
<markburberry32> Evening all.  Just wonder if anyone here knows the maximum possible size you can stuff into a zip file please?  There are a lot of files on this machine which are taking up enormous amounts of space, and I think it'd benefit from compression.
<saidi> can i upgrade from kubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 using live CD?
<markburberry32> They're mostly video files taken from a USB Digital Video Recorder, ranging from 125MB up to in excess of 1.2GB
<markburberry32> If someone could tell me how big a zip file can be, I can figure out where to start and how many files I can shove in each one, at the moment it totals about 145 files like this.
<nurupo> markburberry32: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_(file_format)#Limits
<markburberry32> brill, thanks :)
<bradlee> no sound
<bradlee> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S
<bradlee> just installed 12.04
<bradlee> pulseaudio process is running
<bradlee> speaker-test now works.
<bradlee> wait...
<bradlee> my mic icon shows an x as if it's muted
<bradlee> I should say my speaker icon shows a red x as if muted
<NJL> what needs to happen to get thunderbird to use the message indicator again after updating 12.04?
<bradlee> can anyone help with sound?
<bradlee> qastools shows mixer device couldn't be opened.
<PasNox> E vening
<bradlee> DEBUG: no corresponding handler available for {'driver_type': 'kernel_mo\
<bradlee> dule', 'kernel_module': snd_hda_intel', 'jockey_handler': 'KernelModuleHandler'}
<bradlee> jockey.log
<PasNox> i got problems with keyboard using counterstrike game from steam via wine on precise 64bits, if i press to key then release 1 my player stop moving, very boring.
<PasNox> i see some psot related to autorepeat from keyboard, but after deactivated both from commandline ( xset r off ) and from system settings, i still have the problem.
<PasNox> any hint ?
<PasNox> i pres two keys*
<PasNox> press*
<hypcrum> Would anyone here be willing to help me test my multiplayer game? I just got it up on the package manager
<kubuntu> Hello everyone
<kubuntu> Does what is going on with the kubuntu repositories?
<kubuntu> I can not find any decent apps
<hypcrum> are you talking about muon?
<kubuntu> Yup yop
<kubuntu> yup
<hypcrum> do a reload
<hypcrum> then restart the ap
<hypcrum> and it will rebuild the search index
<kubuntu> How do I do that?
<hypcrum> it's kinda bugged
<hypcrum> click
<hypcrum> "check for updates"
<kubuntu> Thank you kindly :)
<hypcrum> did that work?
<hypcrum> : ]
<kubuntu> I am loving the new release, that repository thing has been throwing me through a loop.
<hypcrum> yea....
<hypcrum> muon has some bugs...
<hypcrum> my friend wrote it and i don't think he got his updated version in before they release 12.04
<kubuntu> I thought since funding was cut from chaonical kubuntu decided to go vendetta and stopped using the ubuntu repos.
<kubuntu> lol
<hypcrum> haha
<kubuntu> Im installing updates now, then I will try the reload
<hypcrum> would you be willing to try something out for me?
<kubuntu> Possibly, what's up?
<hypcrum> I have a game that i stuck in a package and i want to make sure it's working
<hypcrum> it works for me.. but i already have the dependencies installed
<hypcrum> http://foxx.arksaw.com/tis/website/?Page=downloadLinux
<bradlee> i got sound to work thanks
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me ,  since i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04  i  hava a little wierd issue  with  the global menu  under kde. if i start a kde app the menu the globalmenu work just fine but i  run a gtk app  the menu bar appears on both the window  and the dbusmenu widget
<Daddy> Knock Knock
<Daddy> You peopls getting my msgz?
<Daddy> ZOMBIE
#kubuntu 2013-04-22
<leomcabrall> needd some help with file ownership/permissions, can anyone help?
<Artakha> just state your problem
<leomcabrall> added an user to a group, created an folder and set the folder group owner to that same group
<leomcabrall> but the user can not access the folder
<leomcabrall> the folder permission is rwxrwx---
<Artakha> and the ownership is correct?
<leomcabrall> yes
<leomcabrall> the user is myself
<leomcabrall> and when i type groups[enter]
<leomcabrall> the group is not listed
<Artakha> that's the problem then
<leomcabrall> but when I type id leomcabrall it is shown
<Artakha> strange
<leomcabrall> I'll paste the output from groups command
<leomcabrall> leomcabrall adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare bumblebee
<leomcabrall> output from "id leomcabrall"
<leomcabrall> uid=1000(leomcabrall) gid=1000(leomcabrall) grupos=1000(leomcabrall),1002(developer)
<leomcabrall> the group for that folder is developer
<Artakha> tried in a new terminal instance?
<Artakha> maybe the changes haven't kicked in properly
<leomcabrall> yes
<leomcabrall> but I've not restarted the system
<Artakha> http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=32304&forum=55 found this by googling
<Artakha> it seems he solved it by restarting
<leomcabrall> I'll try. But as I remember from my old times on slackware it was not needed
<leomcabrall> cool link Artakha
<Artakha> does it work?
<leomcabrall> typed "newgrp developer" an it works perfectly now
<Artakha> ah, good to know
<leomcabrall> tanks a lot
<Artakha> yw
<leomcabrall> on KDE I think I do need to logoff/logon to work, but on konsole it's ok
<dthacker> hello,  My test machine will not startx after login.  How do I break out of the login screen to investigate?
<monkeyjuice> dthacker:  ctl alt f1
<dthacker> tnx
<OpenSorce> Liveusb boot, what options should I give to boot to CLI (no X)?
<Daskreech> Anyone knows if there is an issue with creating a 2.7 TB partition with ext4 ?
<noaXess> moooorning
<finedeltempo> analysis
<yossarianuk> is it the 25th that 13.04 is ougt >?
<yossarianuk> *out*?
<valorie> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> pff
<yossarianuk> Daskreech: no thefre is not an issue creating a larger partition size
<yossarianuk> Daskreech: It is more likely you are noty using GPT
<yossarianuk> *not*
<yossarianuk> sudo reboot
<yossarianuk> (ignore last commenty- that was for a vm..)
 * valorie reboots
<yossarianuk> I take it Kubuntu releases are the same day (Only recently started using it again  - been an arch user for years...)
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, if you mean Ubuntu and Kubuntu then yes
<yossarianuk> smartboyhw: thanks for confirming it
<yossarianuk> I think 9 months support is about right for a desktop - after that thinkgs get stale.
<smartboyhw> yossarianuk, :)
<yossarianuk> although Ubuntu urgently need to make the nvidia binary driver a rolling release - if I buy a new card in July it may not work with the driver shipped in 13.04 - so that means either creating your own package, install manually (which buggers things up in Ubuntu land), using the free driver (where games are 80% slower) or using a different distro.
<yossarianuk> (I know thats sort of off topic.. - although there is nothing preventing kubuntu doing it...)
<valorie> yossarianuk: what keeps kubuntu from doing it is people to do the work
<valorie> more hands on deck are always welcome
<valorie> and rather than 'rolling' we have backports, betas and such
<valorie> see #kubuntu-devel if you want to help out
<valorie> we're a community with little commercial funding
<yossarianuk> valorie: I do generally make my own nvidia-driver package...
<valorie> in that case, why not share with the community?
<valorie> I'm serious
<yossarianuk> (I am also the maintainer of the nvidia-rt driver for Arch (AUR)
<valorie> esp. if you already know debian packaging
<valorie> which you seem to
<yossarianuk> debian packaging I find harder than RPM (and Arch which is beyond easy..)
<yossarianuk> I would like to possibly in the future - there is 1 thing making me unable to commit right now - I have a 6 week old Son...
<valorie> oh, congratulations
<valorie> that will change you forever
<yossarianuk> (sort of taking up most of my time..)
<valorie> <-- grandmother
<yossarianuk> yep - already is
<valorie> indeed
<yossarianuk> cool !
<yossarianuk> my sons granmother was present at the birth - they are going to have a special bond.. (any way this is going off-topic..)
<valorie> time holding and playing with the baby can never be replaced
<valorie> so do that as much as possible
<valorie> oh sorry
<valorie> eventually he'll use kubuntu
<valorie> there, back on topic
<yossarianuk> np - I don't mind - but others might.... already shown him an Arch linux install...
<yossarianuk> he didn't really get it.
<yossarianuk> (being 6 weeks old and all...)
<yossarianuk> if kubuntu would include my package I would be interested in helping out in the near future possibly.
<yossarianuk> (at least in backports..)
<valorie> #kubuntu-devel
<yossarianuk> deb building was confusing - although the whole ppa uploading was more confusing... - ps - my ppa is here - https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk (its not the latest now) - also I was only supporting one version at a time.
<yossarianuk> i.e just 12.10, etc
<yossarianuk> I don;t like x-swat, etc as that also updating core xorg components...
<yossarianuk> I just wanted the latest driver.
<valorie> ok, not sure exactly what you are saying, as I'm not a packager or devel
<yossarianuk> even though its not been updated for months its still newer than the one in 12.04 + 12.10...
<valorie> ok
<yossarianuk> most people use this repo
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<yossarianuk> but that also updates other xorg components...
<fr0gger> someomne know channel about VirtualGL?
<hateball> !pl | fr0gger
<ubottu> fr0gger: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hateball> !ask | fr0gger
<ubottu> fr0gger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fr0gger> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, in 12.04 kde desktop there was a widget on the taskbar that could be used to browser files in the home folder, cant find it in 12.10 what is it called ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, in 12.04 kde desktop there was a widget on the taskbar that could be used to browser files in the home folder, cant find it in 12.10 what is it called ?
<hateball> silv3r_m00n: quick access iirc
<hateball> I may be wrong
<silv3r_m00n> quickaccess, right got it
<silv3r_m00n> hateball: thanks
<Apellizcos> Hola a todos. Por que no se me instala los paquetes cuando escribo en la consola ./configure, make, make install
<hateball> !es | Apellizcos
<ubottu> Apellizcos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dthacker> good localtime all
<yossarianuk> hey
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<aPpYe> hm... Tried asking this in ubuntu, but no real answers.  perhaps here?
<aPpYe> I installed a KDE system from  ubuntu mini.  I use Kate to edit some files on a Windows server on a domain.  Often, when I save a file that I have edited, it says that it cannot save until I reconnect to the server in dolphin.  Is there a way to improve this?  I never had this problem when using gedit under gnome, xfce, or cinnamon.
<Ben_likes_Schiff> Is there a channel on her for Jupiter Broadcasting?
<Ben_likes_Schiff> here
<Ben_likes_Schiff> :$
<genii-around> Ben_likes_Schiff: They're on geekshed.net
<Ben_likes_Schiff> thanks
<genii-around> np
<lordievader> Good evening.
<vitimiti> o/
<BluesKaj> vitimiti, o/ ?
<vitimiti> it's a hello
<BluesKaj> this is irc , not  text talk
<lordievader> BluesKaj: o is the head, / is the wave ;)
<BluesKaj> say hello , even if it's uncool :)
<vitimiti> sorry for trying to be polite, I'll try not to say hello ever again :D
<vitimiti> I use that because I cannot say hello in Spanish irc's
<BluesKaj> why not ?
<vitimiti> because I have to say "hola"
<BluesKaj> yes  and ?
<vitimiti> and I am in English irc's where I'm supposed to say hello, so I use the symbol, much easier
<BluesKaj> symbols aren't a polite way of saying hello here , however using the word Hello is :)
<vitimiti> whatever
<BluesKaj> it's not whatever , vitimiti , it's just the rules, that's all
<vitimiti> I understood it, don't worry
<BluesKaj> not worried ...
<Ab3L> hi. I would like, when I switch to an activity named "photos", that digikam starts automatically (if it isn't still running in that activity, obviously). How can I do it?
<wxl> hey guys is the system settings in a file or files somewhere? i have a user that's got something messed up somewhere and kwin usage is out the roof when switching windows. i was hoping i could just copy from another user.
<otromas> willy?
<home> pedro
<home> ??
<otromas> home?
<otromas> eres willy?
<home> si
<home> soy home y wily
<home> al mismo tiempo haha
<otromas> y aca nos leen todos?
<home> si q verga
<otromas> hay que arreglarlo
<home> si
<home> como?
<home> heh
<otromas> si tu no sabes, yo menos
<BluesKaj> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * genii-around sips
<gorgonzola> hello! I'm getting a weird dependency problem where a bunch of kde packages say that they need 4:4.10.1 versions, but i have all 4:4.10.2 version... should i just force it or is there another way of dealing with this?
<SonikkuAmerica> gorgonzola: Is this on 12.10?
<gorgonzola> yup
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using some PPA?
<gorgonzola> SonikkuAmerica: let me check.
<SonikkuAmerica> You might [ sudo apt-get -f install ] if all is well after that.
<gorgonzola> SonikkuAmerika: thanks for the tip. apparently kubuntu backports is asking for older package versions... I'll look into that. Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> "America" is with a "c." You're welcome. :)
<monkeyjuice> the tab key is a wonderful thing
<SonikkuAmerica> monkeyjuice: Yes. Yes, it is.
<gorgonzola> SonikkuAmerica haha, sorry, the k's in the first part threw me off :P I'm doing a -f dist-upgrade now, we'll see how it goes...
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> I need to do a dist-upgrade myself for Thursday.
#kubuntu 2013-04-23
<pianogmx> hey is there a resource on how I can contribute to the kubuntu project?
<Artakha> i accidentally deleted ~/.Xauthority, how would i go about getting it back?
<Artakha> oh it gets just generated
<rhinux> hi folks! my clock seems to be buggy. it decreases two hours back
<rhinux> I#m in timezone berline, UTC+1 +1 summertime
<rhinux> using kubuntu, installed but deactivated ntp
<rhinux> when I set time to correct time manually, it sets back the time again in some minutes
<goodtime> uht oh i got a bug in firefox
<goodtime> hmmmm
<Grungeman> Hi guise.. I already tried google without any luck... I have a compaq cq50 ... the internal mic is not working, I already went to alsa settings and turned everything up all the way... still no go
<minbari> Hi all
<Kalidarn> hmm, i had a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<Kalidarn> it doesn't say how to get a coredump during a boot
<Kalidarn> or at least to get the whole output text in a text file somewhere
<valorie> !coredump
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know either
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalidarn> !coredump
<Kalidarn> doesn't know ;P
<Kalidarn> i think i might need to use a serial console
<Kalidarn> the problem is
<Kalidarn> i'm pretty sure that dup is very early on
<valorie> Kalidarn: you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> helpful people there
<Kalidarn> yup
<Nakkel> Should raring questions be addressed to #kubuntu+1? Do we even have a +1 channel?
<Kalidarn> i asked in #ubuntu+1
<Kalidarn> as i don't think its actually related to kubuntu
<Kalidarn> its way before that even is a concern
<Kalidarn> :D
<lordievader> Nakkel: #ubuntu+1 is for Raring support, for all versions of Ubuntu.
<Kalidarn> as in filesystems haven't even been mounted yet, and this panic sometimes occurs
<Nakkel> lordievader / Kalidarn: thanks
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> is pavucontrol still the only interface to control all volumes?
<noaXess> cause standard kmix doesn't have a lot functionality
<noaXess> bbs
<Kalidarn> has anyone experienced a pause with the kmenu when logging in
<Kalidarn> with raring ringtail
<Kalidarn> like a hang
<BigWig> My stupid clock keeps showing the wrong time...
<Kalidarn> sure that's not because your system clock is storing utc?
<BigWig> System = Hardware? I set that to the right time. Running hwclock returns the correct time.
<BigWig> It happens everytime I reboot.
<BigWig> the clock just jumps forward by like 8 hours.
<BigWig> trying to set it using ntp has no effect.
<BigWig> I tried ntpdate and it's giving me the wrong time.
<BigWig> what does the hardware clock need to be set to?
<valorie> !clock
<valorie> :(
<BigWig> I remember you! You told me where kde keeps it's configuration files. Then I deleted them.
<BigWig> *its
<BigWig> Ntp servers keep returning UTC time.
<BigWig> I need Pacific time.
<valorie> I was just looking through the config files, but didn't see anything about the clock
<valorie> it seems to me that the time is set in the kernel
<valorie> oh, kde control module
<valorie> when you right-click on the clock, do you see a choice to Set Date and Time?
<valorie> and if so, did you set it there
<BigWig> Yes
<valorie> so somehow your selection isn't sticking
<BigWig> No, I think it's sticking. Just sticking to the wrong one.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<valorie> any help there?
<dishantp> hi folks, i built an application from source, and installed it on a local directory using DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX option, however, trash doesn't let me clear it from the trash.
<dishantp> also, the files are in, ~/.local/share/trash/files/ , if i delete them , they are automatically being created there again
<dishantp> ok,it is solved.
<zue> sometimes my volume is stuck like that, with the bar in the middle of my screen: http://i.imgur.com/JqnT6Co.png how can i fix that?
<zue> i'm using kde 4.10.2 on kubuntu 12.10
<Guest67291> hey hey
<Guest12560> HI :)
<larsivi> I'm trying 13.04, but jockey-* doesn't appear to use proxy settings, and also complains about appindicator3
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<chunkyhead> how to install kde 4.10 on ubuntu
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead, which release are you using?
<chunkyhead> 12.04
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead, do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<chunkyhead> that was done after that
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"!
<chunkyhead> that will give me a new interface when i am logging in, right?
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead, yes:)
<chunkyhead> thanks! :)
<chunkyhead> any idea how to install gnome interface
 * smartboyhw doens't know much about GNOME so no.
<chunkyhead> any channel you can suggest?
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead, #ubuntu-gnome ?
<Artakha> why would you install both?
<chunkyhead> want to try Artakha
<Artakha> i see
<c2tarun> hi friends, is there any site, or thread on any forum or anyplace where people share their awesome KDE configurations and customizations
<BluesKaj> www.kdelook.org , perhaps c2tarun
<BluesKaj> or www.kde-look.org
<Ab3L> Hi. I discovered that plasma crashes when I open menus of the gimp with right click on the picture. does someone confirm this issue?
<Ab3L> here my data: Linux kernel 3.2.0-40-generic-pae #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:44:41 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux ; kde rc 4.8.5
<chunkyhead> need a little help, i updated repos, and then updated and upgraded, i'm not getting any option of new interfaces in the login menu
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: How many have you installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> The default is the KDE Plasma Workspace.
<chunkyhead> i'll tell you what i did
<chunkyhead> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<chunkyhead> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, ^
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: So you're trying to use KDE SC 4.10 on your Kubuntu 12.04; is that right?
<chunkyhead> i have ubuntu 12.04
<chunkyhead> i thought i could use ubuntu and install kde on it O.o
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead: Wait a minute you are installing from Unity Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: I see. Did you click the little circle by the login subwindow in lighdm?
<SonikkuAmerica> *lightdm
<chunkyhead> yeah smartboyhw SonikkuAmerica yeah didn't see kde option there
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: I have a sneaking suspicion he did.
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, why exactly we cn't do that? install kde via unity
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Absolutely no reason... but I think you forgot something...
<chunkyhead> that is?
<chunkyhead> sagi kubuntu-desktop?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<smartboyhw> Yep
<chunkyhead> and i am guessing i'd be the same for gnome then
<SonikkuAmerica> sag upgrade won't fix that.
 * smartboyhw has first heard of sudo apt-get install as sagi
<chunkyhead> smartboyhw, haha :)
<chunkyhead> how do you do that, declare something smartboyhw like that
<SonikkuAmerica> /me
 * chunkyhead hello
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, btw any idea how to install gnome interface then?
<smartboyhw> SonukkuAmerica: I taught him the upgrade option, but I was expecting him to be installing from Kubuntu not vanilla Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: [ sagi gnome-shell ]
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: I see.
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, thanks :D
<smartboyhw> chunkyhead: sagi ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: NO! NOT THAT!
<chunkyhead> lol wait which one is it?
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: Unless you want the whole Ubuntu GNOME falling on your head.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica: LOL
<chunkyhead> what's the difference
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: ubuntu-gnome-desktop is the pointer for the whole Ubuntu GNOME distro. gnome-shell is just for the GUI.
<chunkyhead> ah alright thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Just a warning though: You can't use lightdm for GNOME.
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, umm so what do i use instead?
<SonikkuAmerica> gdm (it's a dependency for gnome-shell)
<SonikkuAmerica> So select gdm when that screen shows up.
<chunkyhead> wait so sagi gdm and how to choose it?
<chunkyhead> iirc last time i installed gnome i could login using the lightdm :|
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: gdm got itself an overhaul.
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: And no, all you have to do is sagi gnome-shell; it pulls gdm in.
<chunkyhead> so how to choose gdm rather than lightdm for login
<SonikkuAmerica> It'll show up as a semi-graphical screen inside your terminal.
<kitzune> Anyone try and play around with tomahawk yet?
<chunkyhead> wait wait, eg i logoff logon then i use tty to login? :S
<SonikkuAmerica> SonikkuAmerica: Not in the tty, in whatever you run the command from.
<SonikkuAmerica> oh wow
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: ^^
<chunkyhead> wait, gimme instructions after i've finished installing gnome-shell
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Make it quick, I have class in 20 minutes
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<chunkyhead> lol, i mean tell me what do i have to do after i am done installing that
<chunkyhead> gimme instructions now lol
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Run [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ]
<chunkyhead> then?
<chunkyhead> i mean after that
<SonikkuAmerica> Log out.
<SonikkuAmerica> And EEXXPPEERRIIEENNCCE
<chunkyhead> lightdm goes away then?
<BluesKaj> uhm , is this gnome support you guys are doing ?
<chunkyhead> BluesKaj, lol yh
<pablo__> holaaa
<BluesKaj> then you should be in #ubuntu , chunkyhead
<chunkyhead> ok back to kde
<chunkyhead> can i login thru that terminal dm to kde and unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Yes.
<chunkyhead> how to change interfaces there? ie if i wanna choose between unity kde gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> chunkyhead: Punch your name in gdm and then a menu should show up under the password field.
<pablo__> alguien de españa??
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chunkyhead> once i am logged in, and if i want lightdm back then what to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ]. But that didn't work with GNOME last I checked.
<chunkyhead> so i'll log back into unity and do that. it should work fine right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hopefully.
<pablo__> #ubuntu-es
<chunkyhead> thanks mate!
<chunkyhead> oh you went off
<rendszergazda> hali
<rendszergazda> rendszergazda@Inspiron-1120:~$ sudo apt-get remove kubuntu
<rendszergazda> [sudo] password for rendszergazda:
<rendszergazda> E: A dpkg megszakadt, saját kezűleg kell futtatnia a(z) „sudo dpkg --configure -a” parancsot a probléma megoldásához.
<rendszergazda> rendszergazda@Inspiron-1120:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rendszergazda> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0056' near line 0:
<FloodBotK1> rendszergazda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rendszergazda>  `33' mezőnév után : kell ..... ilyenkor mi van?
<qazwer> Hello?
<lordievader> Hey qazwer, how are you?
<qazwer> Hey, Lord
<qazwer> Uh... is kubuntu just like ubuntu except for the kde desktop?
<Artakha> pretty much
<qazwer> I just looked at ubuntu but I can't abide gnome :(
<lordievader> qazwer: That is one way to see it ;)
<qazwer> OK, so all the power of Ub, except KDE instead of Gnome, correct?
<lordievader> qazwer: Try it out and see for yourself ;)
<Artakha> qazwer, the entire desktop is different (ofc) but the packages are the same
<Artakha> one could argue that kub is just ub with the kubuntu-desktop package
<qazwer> OK I will.  Only reason I ask is b/c I just used my last single layer disc on Ubuntu, and will now have to use a double layer one now =|8^o
<qazwer> Yay!  Thanks!
<Artakha> qazwer, well as i said you don't necessarily need to waste that disc
<Artakha> just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<lordievader> ^ is probably easier :)
<qazwer> Really?  On top of Ub?
<Artakha> they both use the same package repo
<Artakha> so yeah you can just install the kubuntu desktop
<Artakha> and then remove the ubuntu desktop
<qazwer> Great!  I think I'll go ahead and install Ub then.
<Artakha> gl :)
<qazwer> Thanks guys!  bye.... sk
<jimmy51_> hello, i was just upgrading to 12.10 when our building lost power.  my UPS depleted and it died.  now on boot i have a black screen with a grey bar at the top.  no response to ctrl-alt-f7 or anything.  what should i do now?
<norok2> have you tried booting in rescue mode?
<jimmy51_> norok2
<jimmy51_> norok2: how do i do that?
<norok2> well, reboot
<norok2> and by the time grub asks you what to choose
<norok2> select the 'rescue mode' boot entry
<norok2> if grub choice does not show up try pressing SHIFT
<jimmy51_> norok2 : it doesn't ever prompt for boot options.,  i get a grey screen with a gear on it for about a second and then the black screen with grey bar.
<jimmy51_> press shift while booting?
<norok2> yep
<jimmy51_> ok
<norok2> worked?
<jimmy51_> norok2 : didn't do anything.  does it matter which shift key?
<norok2> shouldn't matter
<jimmy51_> norok2: neither one did anything.  Still booted, gear screen for a bit, then blank.
<norok2> maybe you don't have grub installed
<norok2> you could try booting from a live usb
<jimmy51_> norok2: ok.  i'll see if i can get someone to burn one for me
<norok2> ok
<jimmy51_> norok2 : in the meantime, is there anything else worth trying?
<jimmy51_> norok2: ok, i've got an 11.04 liveCD booted.  I was running 11.10 or 12.04, and trying to upgrade to 12.10.  i'll go check my grub config to see if i can force it to boot to rescue i guess.
<jimmy51_> i've booted to liveCD, edited grub.cfg to have a 30 second timeout in all cases, and selected recoverymode.
<jimmy51_> now i'm at the Recovery Menu.  what option should i choose?
<jimmy51_> (lost power during 12.20 upgrade)
<jimmy51_> repair broken packages?
<genii-around> jimmy51_: That would probably be the first thing to try, yes.
<jimmy51_> genii-around: it had an error about lib6 when dpkg'ing.  i've dropped to root shell. is there a manual way to say..... fix all packages and restart 12.10 update?
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Considering your power went out midway, I'm not holding out much hope. However, there are a few things you can try. eg:  rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*    and try apt-get update   and apt-get -f install
<genii-around> jimmy51_: When you do the apt-get update     do the URLS have quantal in them or another name like precise ?
<genii-around> ( may have to turn on the network adapter with something like  dhclient eth0       ...first )
<jimmy51_> genii-around : E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6 (when i try apt-get -f install or dpkg --configure -a)
<jimmy51_> genii-around oh... yeah, already enabled networking
<genii-around> Hm
<yofel> jimmy51_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/983543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 983543 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Internal Error, No file name for libc6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii-around> I think the deb file it was in middle of d/l / install was likely that one, and is corrupt
<yofel> that bug seems to have some working steps to work around the issue at least
<jimmy51_> yofel, genii-around : making some progress.  this seems to be the key:  dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<genii-around> So long as you did the "clean" command first they should be uncorrupted now
<jimmy51_> genii-around
<jimmy51_> genii-around (sorry... not used to this IRC client).  yeah, i did a clean first.
<jimmy51_> !bluez
<jimmy51_> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 965 kB, installed size 2375 kB
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Is it still chugging along?
<jimmy51_> genii-around : i had to remove bluez... that seemed broken like crazy.
<jimmy51_> genii-around:  then i booted normally and reached a GUI.
<jimmy51_> logged in... package manager wants me to install a million updates, so i'm doing that now.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> Artakha: Although perhaps I'll drink yours ;)
<zardoz_> hi there
<jimmy51_> genii-around: it looks like it is good to go!  thanks for the help.  yofel too.
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Glad you didn't need a complete reinstall :)
<jimmy51_> me too!
 * jimmy51_ heads out to find a good sandwich
<master> Where can i find more kde styles not based on qtcurve?
<master> kdelook seems to be only qtcurve nowadays
<norok2> gnome?
<norok2> :-D
<master> gtk3 themes are all dirt ugly, so i avoid gnome
<norok2> windowmaker
<master> meh, ill just stick with oxygen and polyester for now them it seems
<master> then*
<serge> русские есть?
<serge> hello
<master> Na Zdrovie
<kitzune> Where is the icon folder that changes the icons for everyhting in kubuntu?
<master> /usr/share/icons/hicolor is still the path for the default app icons i think
<master> the rest is any theme you like
<kitzune> Thank you master
<Artakha> why on earth does kubuntu seem to associate .txt files to libreoffice of all things by default?
<master> what file manager?
<Artakha> dolphin - but it's a system association
<master> over here it opens in ether mcedit or nano.
<master> but yes, i think it is defined in the xdg options to pick the most capable available one by default
<master> you can just change it
<giuseppe_> !me buongiorno
<Artakha> yeah i know but.. eh
<zardoz__> could someone help me with a dns problem?
#kubuntu 2013-04-24
<zardoz__> i have 2 pc over a swith connected to a router, pc 1 is all ok, at pc 2 i get an error if i type "ping www.stern.de" -> ping: unknown host www.stern.de
<zardoz__> i can do pings to each pc vice versa by hostname
<amingv> zardoz__: do the PCs get their dns settings from the router or do you set it up manually?
<zardoz__> amingv: they should get it from the router, but i think i manipulatet somthing, it worked all until i had to shutdown the pc.
<zardoz__> amingv: how can i find out which way i use? resolv.conf or resolvconf or is both the same?
<amingv> zardoz__: Is this a kubuntu install running a full kde session?
<zardoz__> yes
<amingv> because if it is then you should set your connections using network settings
<amingv> not any of those config files
<amingv> check System Settings>Network Settings
<zardoz__> i am there
<zardoz__> setting is base settings, automatic dhcp
<amingv> try choosing address only and type in your dns address
<zardoz__> ipv6 is deaktivatet
<amingv> see if it makes a difference
<amingv> don't worry about ipv6, most routers you'll find are ipv4
<zardoz__> still dont work
<zardoz__> did i have to restart something, like the network manager?
<amingv> not really, settings are normally applied on the fly
<amingv> did you get to make any changes to resolv.conf or other files?
<zardoz__> yes
<zardoz__> i read lots in the net and tried different things
<amingv> do you have a backup of the file before the changes?
<zardoz__> no
<amingv> modified any other files besides resolv.conf?
<zardoz__> yes
<zardoz__> actual i try to get the changes back
<amingv> resolv.conf will actually regenerate automatically
<amingv> which others have you modified?
<zardoz__> nsswitch
<zardoz__> resolv.conf/base
<zardoz__> resolv.conf/head
<zardoz__> resolv.conf/tail
<zardoz__>  /etc/network/interfaces
<amingv> mkay that's quite a few :)
<zardoz__> but i think they are now in original state
<zardoz__> i can post the output of  "strace ping www.stern.de" if that would help
<amingv> including /etc/network/interfaces?
<zardoz__> yes
<amingv> modifying that one will usually not allow the kde network manager to work properly
<zardoz__> ok
<zardoz__> is there any log file i can check?
<amingv> i'm sure there is, but not sure which one
<amingv> you can't go wrong with /var/log/syslog i guess
<amingv> but anyway, if the files are back to normal i suppose you just need to restart networking services for it to work
<zardoz__> i checked it but didnt found something helpfull
<amingv> sudo service networking restart && sudo service resolvconf restart should do it
<zardoz__> a little bit is working
<amingv> yay progress :)
<amingv> what do we have left?
<zardoz__> i could see the ip adress of the domain once
<zardoz__> but didnt work a second time
<amingv> that's a bit odd
<amingv> first let's set up kde network settings to full automatic again
<amingv> dhcp settings, i mean
<zardoz__> i did, but didnt work
<zardoz__> i reboot the pc
<jmichaelx> just upgraded one machine to raring... all i can say so far is 'yikes'
<amingv> i guess it's worth a try
<jmichaelx> kwin in raring is thrashing my CPU
<zardoz__> i get strange errors now, rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 0, lol
<amingv> huh? Are you stuck booting?
<amingv> I would assume such an error would not be related to networking.
<amingv> (or I would hope, anyway)
<amingv> jmichaelx: what did you upgrae from? tried disabling compositing?
<zardoz__> amingv: think its a problem with nfs
<jmichaelx> amingv: i upgraded from quantal. no, i am trying to get the settings dialog to come up, but no success yet. kwin is using 100% CPU
<jmichaelx> this is using an integrated intel GPU
<zardoz__> amingv: YEAH, it is working!!!!!
<amingv> zardoz__: What makes you think so, I don't think that should prevent you from reaching your dns.
<amingv> zardoz__: Yay! Better not question the little blessings :)
<zardoz__> BAD NEWS, didnt work again.......
<amingv> jmichaelx: Ouch. Alt+Shift+F12 should toggle compositing
<amingv> zardoz__: :(
<zardoz__> it worked for a few seconds, then no dns
<amingv> jmichaelx: But I agree 100% is too much, let me see if there's any relevant bug report.
<jmichaelx> amingv: i have tried alt+shift+f12, but i think it's just unable to respond... i have ssh'd in, and am looking for a config file
<Artakha> isn't it ctrl+alt+f12?
<amingv> zardoz__: I can't imagine what would be causing that, is the network cable itself working properly. Do you have any way to check?
 * amingv checks shortcut
<Artakha> oh, no
<Artakha> it's alt+shift+f12
<amingv> yep
<zardoz__> the cable is ok, i have another pc which is connected over a switch
<jmichaelx> yea.... ctl+alt+f12 killed x server
<jmichaelx> lol
<amingv> zardoz__: I'm drawing a blank here.
<jmichaelx> not sure why i tried that
<amingv> zardoz__: Try from another account? Like the guest account?
<zardoz__> dont know if there is another account
<jmichaelx> i wish there were still a #kubuntu+1
<amingv> jmichaelx: On the bright side the cpu crunching stopped, I guess :)
<jmichaelx> amingv: no.... this is on a different machine
<amingv> jmichaelx: Oh. That's bad then.
<amingv> jmichaelx: maybe you can disable it before login
<amingv> jmichaelx: with kwriteconfig --file kwinrc --group Compositing --key Enabled false
<jmichaelx> crap. changing tty in quantal apparently crashes X (for me)
<jmichaelx> good grief
<amingv> jmichaelx: can't see any relevant bugs either
<amingv> zardoz__: do you still have the livecd?
<amingv> zardoz__: you could check using that do discard any possible hardware issues
<jmichaelx> amingv: i feel confident they will be showing up. probably something fritzy going on between kwin and intel graphics (yet again)
<amingv> to*
<amingv> jmichaelx: I hate saying this to people
<amingv> jmichaelx: But been using raring for a while on an intel card with no issues
<zardoz__> think not it is an hardware prob
<zardoz__> all other network things work
<jmichaelx> amingv: yes, but there is nothing unusual about that. it could have to do with which card, and also which features of kwin are enabled/disabled
<amingv> jmichaelx: True. I was mostly refering to your certainty of it showing up :)
<jmichaelx> yes.... and i maintain that certainty
<amingv> zardoz__: is this a new install? did it work before?
<jmichaelx> my setup is fairly standard, so i highly doubt i will be the only one affected
<amingv> jmichaelx: I would hope you were wrong, but experience says you might not be :)
<jmichaelx> amingv: oh well. i guess we'll see :-)
<amingv> jmichaelx: If you have a concrete (or even general) idea of what could be wrong they might appreciate your input at #kubuntu-devel
<jmichaelx> ok... i thought i just managed to disable compositing in kwinrc... but it isn't disabled
<amingv> jmichaelx: Some people would try clearing ~/.kde or some subfolder, but I'm reluctant to recommend that
<jmichaelx> this is clearly not just a matter of CPU usage.... there are some other things which are broken
<jmichaelx> amingv: yes... i had not immediately thought of doing that. thanks, i'll give it a shot
<jmichaelx> reooted again, and now things are seeming somewhat better, although no idea why
<amingv> welp, that's one of the disadvantages of clearing the config
<jmichaelx> ok. kwin compositing IS off
<amingv> uncertainty about what the real issue was
<jmichaelx> no, i didn't yet wipe .kde
<jmichaelx> i think i'll hold off on that
<amingv> try turing it on? for kicks? :)
<jmichaelx> sure, why not
<jmichaelx> i really wish KDE settings manager would not ask if you want to save settings changes, when no settings have been changed... KDE has always been that way
<jmichaelx> amingv: yes, turning on compositing sent CPU up to 100% again
<amingv> culprit!
<jmichaelx> apparently so
<amingv> did you have compositing before the upgrade?
<jmichaelx> amingv: yes
<amingv> jmichaelx: been checking out forums and I won't pretend I know how to solve it
<amingv> most suggest disabling compositing, but that's more of a workaround than an actual solution
<jmichaelx> amingv: well, i imagine/hope there will be a solution. for myself, i can survive on this particular machine without compositing
<jmichaelx> ok, the display configuration dialog in system settings has changed...  it looks to me like it's been gutted
<amingv> gutted?
<jmichaelx> well, most of the options are gone... unless i'm missing something
<jmichaelx> no place to set refresh rate, for example
<jmichaelx> ok, there is. the layout has just really changed
<amingv> Oh, right. The display config dialog was updated.
<amingv> I was a bit perplexed at first, but forgot all about it
<jmichaelx> yea, the settings are all there, although they have made finding those settings  unnecessarily difficult, imo
<jmichaelx> amingv: i think you were right
<jmichaelx> amingv: this problem may have been specific to a few unlucky machines - like mine
<amingv> jmichaelx: Just curious. What driver are you using?
<amingv> what does lshw -c display say?
<jmichaelx> amingv: it was showing me as having a dual-display setup... i don't. this has been an issue with this machine at other times
<jmichaelx> there were 2 versions of this MB... one with an LVDS connector, and one without. mine is without, but the LVDS screen still shows up in KDE system settings, and KDE is always wanting to turn it on as a dual display... or even try to make LVDS the primary display
<zardoz__> amingv: this installation runs over a year, the only dump thing i did was to try a second  monitor on my GTX275, then i get black screen and had to shutdown by power knob
<jmichaelx> when i just disabled the LVDS display, then enabled compositing again, everything is working fine
<amingv> jmichaelx: They probably use the same display driver and IC and just removed the actual connector.
<amingv> jmichaelx: Cool.
<amingv> jmichaelx: What model MB is this anyway?
<amingv> zardoz__: Not a dumb thing. At any rate that shouldn't mess up your dns settings.
<jmichaelx> amingv: it's an intel dm525mw
 * amingv looks it up
<jmichaelx> amingv: it's an atom-based mini itx board. i have really liked it.
<amingv> jmichaelx: Yeah, looks rather nice
<amingv> jmichaelx: I'll try to keep it in mind. Turns out you'll end up being right, this issue might come up :)
<jmichaelx> it could, but there are probably not too many people who will run into this. maybe only folks with this particular MB, who knows
<amingv> jmichaelx: Oh, come on! Let me agree with you! :)
<jmichaelx> amingv: i hate to be so obtuse, but i think you were more right than i war
<jmichaelx> was*
<jmichaelx> :-)
<amingv> zardoz__: I have been looking up this issue. I'm really lost as to what might be wrong.
<amingv> zardoz__: Intermitent issues are such a pain
<amingv> jmichaelx: Just felt like I was in a Bugs Bunny episode for a second there :)
<jmichaelx> lol
<zardoz__> amingv: when i alternate resolv.conf and then do "sudo resolvconf -u" it is working for a few seconds
<amingv> zardoz__: do you see anything related to dns in /var/log/syslog after it stops working
<zardoz__> no
<amingv> zardoz__: does dig @208.67.222.222 google.com give you an error?
<amingv> replace 208.67.222.222 with your dns server address
<amingv> dig @208.67.222.222 google.com *
<ljofre> any body from chile?
<zardoz__> dont know
<zardoz__> but this pc works fine its on the same router over the same switch
<amingv> ljofre: You might find someone in #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<zardoz__> amingv: no error
<zardoz__> amingv: a silly idea, i restart my router
<amingv> zardoz__: So the actual address-resolving is not the issue
<amingv> zardoz__: And you already reverted all the changes to the congigs
<amingv> zardoz__: configs*
<amingv> zardoz__: Let's see... what's left...
<zardoz_> It WORKS, hope now for a long time
<amingv> zardoz__: After router reboot? Of all things :)
<zardoz_> yeah
<zardoz_> i think, the routers send the dhcp infos then and all works now, lol
<zardoz_> but thanks alot for your help
<OerHeks> :-)
<amingv> Bah, I wasn't all that useful in the end.
<amingv> But you're very welcome :)
<zardoz_> thx
<Guest53485> help kubuntu not conec
<Guest53485> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest53485: Say that again?
<Guest53485> portugues
<Guest53485> brazil
<SonikkuAmerica> !br | Guest53485, I see. We have a channel for that
<ubottu> Guest53485, I see. We have a channel for that: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest53485> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh, #kubuntu-br
<SonikkuAmerica> Não es o #ubuntu-br.
<Guest53485> ok #ubuntu-br
<alberto> hi everyone
<vitimiti> hi
<guest746583> How do I use installed themes in kubuntu 12.10?
<guest746583> I've installed couple of themes but I only see Air, Air for netbooks and Oxygen
<guest746583> help me anyone?
<guest746583> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meerkat> hello. I'm looking for some torrents to seed for 13.04. Which kubuntu versions eat the most traffic?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<goodtime> help
<smartboyhw> goodtime: ?
<goodtime> cant get my iphone to be seen in kubuntu at all for the life of me
<goodtime> 2 days now almst ive tryed
<goodtime> almost*
<goodtime> just the notifyer sees it
<goodtime> idk
<goodtime> Could not read file Directory not found.
<goodtime> man
<goodtime> i have a 3gs
<goodtime> i know its old but hey its what i have
<goodtime> oki think i might have something
<goodtime> i wiki it
<goodtime> amrok lol ty all
<goodtime> amarok
<lmat> I'm trying to install kubuntu with Windows already installed to dual boot.
<lmat> I booted the computer to a kubuntu USB, and the options were three options talking about "full disk".
<lmat> guided, something else, optimized? they all said full disk.
<lmat> Then there was a "manual" but it didn't look hopeful. Am I missing something?
<BluesKaj> lmat, full disk will wipe your windows install, guided will ask you questions about what you want to do, and manual gives you control over making and formatting partitons
<BluesKaj> and then installing kubuntu in the proper partition
<BluesKaj> guided is probly your best bet
<BluesKaj> lmat, ^
<lmat> BluesKaj: sounds like it.
<lmat> BluesKaj: So, I already have windows. I need to create a (few) linux partitions "around" the windows data.
<lmat> BluesKaj: This is possible through guided?
<BluesKaj> lmat, not around windows , beside wqindows  in the partition manager gui
<BluesKaj> windows like to be first , so free space is the area of the disk where you want to create the kubuntu partition
<lmat> BluesKaj: Looks like I can do it in Windows (7)
<BluesKaj> the partitioning , lmat ? yes I've heard that , but never tried it ..I always use the Gparted Live CD for partitioning
<away> I did the partitioning in windows, works fine there as well
<BluesKaj> away, never trusted windows partitoning apps
<khall> Hey all. I've got a problem I cannot find a solution to! I've been using a plantronics headset with skype for a year, but yesterday the skype audio started coming out of my main speakers instead of my headset. I didn't change anything, but even if I set my plantronics headset as the most preferred device for all audio playback types in the Phonon KDE Control Module, the sound *still* comes out my speakers. I've tested my headset fr
<khall> Any ideas would be greatly appriciated.
<Captain_Proton> have you unplugged our speakers just to see?
<Captain_Proton> also in terminal check alsa mixer
<khall> Captain_Proton: I'll try that
<khall> Captain_Proton: With my main speakers unplugged, all audio is now redirected to my headset speakers *except* skype! When I call the skype echo server I just hear nothing.
<khall> I also don't see the headset anywhere in the alsomixer, but all the levels look normal
<Captain_Proton> khall: so in skype is the a setup wizard you can run throw to change the out audio?
<tyrog> How do I disable KMix applet from the taskbar permanently?
<khall> Nope, under Sound Devices is just lists "PulseAudio server (local)" for Mic, Speakers, and Ringing.
<Captain_Proton> khall: in system setting under multimedia > communication what is listed
<khall> I don't have a communication choice, but I do have one for phonon
<Captain_Proton> sorry that what I ment
<khall> http://imageshack.us/f/580/phononsystemsettings002.png/
<Captain_Proton> can change it in audio hardware setup and if so does it help
<Captain_Proton> another option is install a more robust pulseaudio utility like pulseaudio volume control in the software center
<khall> I'm not sure what you mean by audio hardware setup
<Captain_Proton> the next tab over
<khall> right, gotcha.
<khall> I can test my headset out from there and it works perfectly. I've got the right profile too. I'll see if I can install the pulseaudio volume control
<khall> Captain_Proton: If I set the Profile for my Built-in to "Off" I get all audio including skype through my headset. Of course, that's not exactly helpful, but it's at least interesting. Reenabling my built-in audio restores my problem.
<Captain_Proton> in reading some of the comments on pulseaudio volume control other have reported it fixed there skype audio problems
<Captain_Proton> khall: check that out I have run for a bit
<khall> It really doesn't seem to be a skype problem. I feel like it's a phonon issue, considering it switches to using my headset just fine if I disable all my other audio devices. It just isn't routing my audio based on my settings.
<khall> will do, thanks for the help!
<frog_> cze parówy
<fooscript> helo :)
<fooscript> My system is up to date, but it's still Precise. How can I turn it into Quantal ?
<fooscript> halo?
<Artakha> fooscript, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<fooscript> Artakha:  Thank you :)
<Artakha> yw
<genii-around> fooscript: If you haven't already been presented with an option to upgrade, most likely your system is set to go LTS-LTS.  Perhaps check in etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  to see what Prompt=   is set to ( lts, normal, or never)
<fooscript> genii-around: Thanks... you're right. It's LTS :/
<fooscript> Saying truth, I don't know why. It had to be default option.
<fooscript> Sorry for silly question, but what's a command from console to check  already installed ubuntu version?
<genii-around> fooscript: cat /etc/issue
<fooscript> genii-around: Works great :) Why there're \n \l  sequences in the end of line ?
<genii-around> fooscript: For stuff that parses that file
<fooscript> ah : ) Thank you again.
<genii-around> np
<nick_omega> is it possible to logoff and shutdown the computer running kubuntu 12 and upon rebooting and logging in again have all the windows and environment the same?
<nick_omega> the environment would be retained even if turning the machine off and back on and booting into another OS
<genii-around> nick_omega: Settings...System Settings.... Startup and Shutdown... Session Management
<lmat> yo. I have a problem.
<genii-around> !details | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lmat> I was adjusting my monitors, and obviously got something wrong because some of them turned off.
<lmat> Unfortunately, the settings window is on one of those monitors!
<lmat> All I think I need to do is get that settings window back.
<lmat> What is a keyboard shortcut to move a window?
<meerkat> lmat, I dont know kubuntu but try ctrl+alt + arrow keys
<lmat> meerkat: I'll try :)
<juacom99> hi, quick question: i'm trying to add a new mode to my screen (1440x900) i generate the modeline and use it on xrandr to create the new mode but when i try to  add it to VGA-0 i get an error. it seams the new mode is been created for the output dvi-I-1. any ideas how to fix that?
<lmat> meerkat: nope :(
<lmat> meerkat: I tried everything.
<lmat> meerkat: In windows, I press Alt+space
<juacom99> your screen is rotated?
<meerkat> lmat, open the settings window in one of the monitors that do work. Does that not work?
<lmat> meerkat: It's already open.
<lmat> I also don't have the taskbar (or whatever it's called)
<lmat> juacom99: no.
<lmat> juacom99: That, I could deal with.
<lmat> juacom99: I was adjusting monitor settings and two monitors shut off. Unfortunately, the settings window is on one of those monitors!
<lmat> meerkat: You don't use KDE?
<meerkat> no
<lmat> meerkat: In Windows, I press Alt+space to open the system menu, then "m" to select move, then arrow keys to where I want it, then enter to make it stay.
<juacom99> lmat: yes but never try a expanded screen
<lmat> juacom99: I got it working with three screens! Four screens and two of them turned off.
<lmat> juacom99: Why?
<juacom99> did you check the power cable?
<juacom99> is pluged in?
<lmat> juacom99: yeah, they were working juts before I click "Apply"
<lmat> juacom99: Now they show the "Check signal cable" error.
<lmat> juacom99: I'm quite sure they will work if only I can adjust the settings!
<lmat> juacom99: How do I close a window with the keyboard?
<lmat> alt+f4 doesn't seem to work.
<juacom99> that's an easy one ctrl+alt+esc
<lmat> juacom99: YAY!
<juacom99> and click on the windows
<lmat> juacom99: I can't click on the windows
<juacom99> you know the procces name?
<lmat> juacom99: It's System Settings (so I guess KDE?)
<juacom99> nop
<juacom99> let me check
<juacom99> porces name is systemsettings
<juacom99> type ctrl+esc
<juacom99> and kill the porcess
<juacom99> or in a console killall -9 systemsettings
<lmat> alt+f4 worked
<lmat> my keyboard was set up to f4 = pause music!
<juacom99> ok open systemsetting again and change the screen settings :D
<lmat> oh boy, I think it's totally busted.
<lmat> juacom99: I think my desktop is gone or something.
<juacom99> did you kill kde?
<lmat> juacom99: In the monitor that still works, in the upper right, there used to be a little tab that said "desktop" from which I could launch commands like "run command"
<lmat> juacom99: Not totally?
<juacom99> try alt+F2
<juacom99> that should pop up the run command
<lmat> juacom99: ahh, thanks, sec
<lmat> it worked!
<lmat> I ran display settings, etc. But I think they're just showing up on the old monitor.
<juacom99> cool
<lmat> alt+tab doesn't wokr.
<lmat> I noticed that alt+tab doesn't work if you're in an application? You have to click the desktop (set the focus on the desktop) first, then alt tab works.
<juacom99> try to fix the borken screens now :D
<lmat> Well, like I said, I think I don't have a desktop now...
<lmat> okay, restarting...
<juacom99> try to  restart x
<juacom99> on a command line stopx
<juacom99> startx
<lmat> okay, got it sorted.
<lmat> When I restarted the computer, I got the taskbar (or whatever it's called) on the laptop monitor.
<lmat> Now I'm going to try to incorporate the other monitor again
<MrPoT4tO> hey guys, can you help me with an issue i have with my browser (Firefox) and the flash-player plugin?
<MrPoT4tO> I'm asking because I'm not sure if this is the right place
<lmat> okay, it's busted.
<lmat> BUT, I was sure to put the configuration window in the laptop window.
<genii-around> MrPoT4tO: A more descriptive explanation of the issue you're having with it could be helpful :)
<meerkat> MrPoT4tO, what is the issue?
<MrPoT4tO> well, I just updated Firefox
<MrPoT4tO> and now every site that has a flash-plugin need asks me to install it
<juacom99> lmat: ok so when you try to use the 4 monitors 2 of them shut down?
<MrPoT4tO> even though I have it already
<MrPoT4tO> mind you, this is not the first time that has happened before
<genii-around> MrPoT4tO: Did you logoff-logon after the update?
<MrPoT4tO> as in the browser or the OS itself?
<genii-around> MrPoT4tO: As in... log out of Kubuntu back to the login scren, then log back in
<juacom99> MrPoT4tO: what's the output of find / -name libnullplugin.so -print
<MrPoT4tO> I'll try that genii-around
<MrPoT4tO> juacom99: let me check and I'll copy it here
<juacom99> run it wif su
<lmat> sorry, buddy had a question so he unhooked my computer.
<juacom99> MrPoT4tO: N/m do you have a file call  libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<MrPoT4tO> what do you know, I don't
<MrPoT4tO> let me try the log off- log in thing first
<juacom99> ... in a kconsole wtite ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins | grep libflashplayer.so
<juacom99> ok
<genii-around> juacom99: Neither do I, but my Flash works :)
<juacom99> ok it was one posibility :P
<MrPoT4tO> aaaannnd nope, still asks me for the plugin
<juacom99> in a kconsole wtite ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins | grep libflashplayer.so
<juacom99> *write
<MrPoT4tO> okay done
<MrPoT4tO> doesn't seem to be doing anything though
<juacom99> ok then you don't have the .so there
<MrPoT4tO> apparently
<juacom99> you can try to download the .so fromn adobe's web and uncommpres it there...
<MrPoT4tO> good old uninstall-install it again trick. Okay, will do that
<genii-around> MrPoT4tO: Alternately, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<genii-around> ( with --reinstall in the second command if necessary)
<MrPoT4tO> okay, thanks guys
<MrPoT4tO> i'll let you know if it works
<juacom99> ok
<juacom99> no porblem
<juacom99> *problem
<MrPoT4tO> it worked! :D
<MrPoT4tO> thanks guys
<lmat> What is the best way to get my kubuntu looking like mac?
<__dan__> hi does anyone know another keyboard shortcut for refresh page i wore out my F5 key on this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/ :)
<Artakha> __dan__, o_O ctrl+r is a common one
<__dan__> hehe i know dude was kinda joking, due out any time now 13.04 innit?
<__dan__> btw this is way easier: watch wget -qO- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/
<__dan__> hahah
<Artakha> heh
<Artakha> well yeah. but it's only 25th in the europe
<Artakha> and besides nobody said midnight 25th to my knowledge :P
<__dan__> yeah im not sure really
<__dan__> figured i would stop by irc and see if theres much of a buzz
<__dan__> apparently not hehe :P
<Artakha> well yeah
<Artakha> not that i'm not excited though
<__dan__> nah tbh the upcoming debian release is bigger news
<tyrog> Is it possible to have the Kubuntu updates & backports ppas enabled at the same without trouble?
<__dan__> yeah, i do
<Artakha> debian's releasing too?
<tyrog> thanks :)
<tyrog> Artakha: 5th may
<Artakha> i see
<__dan__> may want to be careful with ppa's if you wanna dist-upgrade to 13.04 tho
<tyrog> __dan__: No, I'm doing fresh install as soon as its out :) . What about you?
<__dan__> ah i will be doing a dist-upgrade on this
<__dan__> did a reinstall for 12.10 so really cant be bothered
<tyrog> It should run fine as long as you didn't change your system too much with PPAs
<__dan__> yeah im not too worried :)
<tyrog> you dont have the LTS too?
<__dan__> nah well im on 12.10 with the ppa's on this laptop
<__dan__> but i got a couple of 12.04 lts servers too
<__dan__> those will be staying right where they are haha
<tyrog> __dan__: actually i'm going with kde after one year using unity with 12.04 lts
<__dan__> haha it took that long?
<__dan__> 10/10 for perseverance
<tyrog> What? The lts, or unity? xD
<__dan__> unity hehe :)
<__dan__> 12.04 aint bad at all
<__dan__> in fact im just playing with 12.04 as a remote desktop server with lxde
<__dan__> but i digress
<tyrog> Actually Unity is a good DE once you know the keyboard shortcuts and such
<__dan__> ah i just didnt get on with it at all
<__dan__> just seemed like more mindless reinvention of shit that already works
<__dan__> just designed for a tablet or something like that with greasy fingerprints all over it
<tyrog> __dan__: My previous experiences with KDE weren't that successful. I always would find trouble with it. Crashes from programs to KWin itself, Sluggishness, Bloat
<tyrog> But then I read some great things about KDE4.10 and decided to try it during 13.04 development cycle. Awesome!
<__dan__> to be fair it was very flakey at 4.0 and got a really bad name because of it
<__dan__> should never have been released the way it did
<__dan__> how much of the blame you put on distros and how much on kde is another matter
<tyrog> Right. And then with the following releases they have implemented a lot of stuff that has matured very well into a great 4.10 release
<tyrog> like Nepomuk
<__dan__> kde 4.10 is pretty rock solid in my experience
<__dan__> tbh 4.8+ is great
<__dan__> on mine nepomuk and all that silly gubbins gets disabled on first boot
<__dan__> akonadi
<tyrog> I also thought KDE was hard to customize. I was very wrong indeed :P
<__dan__> yeah always been a strong point of KDE
<tyrog> The way the interface is designed is very smart. It gives the most common options first, then if you are a power user you can also dig deeper
<__dan__> yep, i think thats the main reason i use kde, not just because of that, but the whole mindset of the devs
<__dan__> in contrast to gnome which oversimplifies everything
<tyrog> It was bloated, I mean, all the options were shown, things were de-organized. Now everything has a place, it makes more sense
<__dan__> yep i get on with it really well, it just stays out my way and i do my thing, if it gets in my way it's dead easy to teach it otherwise :)
<tyrog> And it is also faster now. Nepomuk is "silent" xD
<__dan__> it is when i've finished with it :)
<__dan__> akonadi, virtuoso, nepomuk ... just say no
<__dan__> should be far more easy to disable that crap, too
<__dan__> i mean whose bright idea was it to run a mysql server on every desktop
<__dan__> srsly.
<tyrog> lol
<tyrog> What is virtuoso for?
<Riddell> ** 13.04 final candidates images for testing, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help test
<__dan__> i believe it's for full text search and the like
<__dan__> ooooooo
<ScottyK> what time is kubuntu being released tomorrow?
<smartboyhw> ScottyK: 1. Tmr or today depending where you are and 2. Don't copy our council member's nick…
<ScottyK> I'm not copying, I've had this nick for many years
#kubuntu 2013-04-25
<jmichaelx> so has anyone here who uses the proprietary video driver upgraded to raring yet? does VDPAU seem to be functioning acceptably?
<OerHeks> raring is in beta, one day away from release
<jmichaelx> the nvidia propritary driver*
<OerHeks> jmichaelx, try #ubuntu+1
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i'd rather ask here, atm
<tyrog> OerHeks: Actually it is release candidate right now xD
<Luke-Jr> how do I add apps to the top row of Search and Launch?
<OerHeks> even if you find the official iso, you get update errors, grinn
<tyrog> OerHeks: what do you mean?
<todd> work
<todd> Hello, wondering if anyone here can help me with how to install previous version of QT on 13.04
<Spaceghost> Hello, I am having a problem with a package of firefox, can someone help me if I put the pastebin with the errors?
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599825/
<Spaceghost> Here there is.
<tyrog> Spaceghost: Paste that on the firefox and ubuntu channels, so you have more people seeing it
<Spaceghost> Ok thank you.
<Spaceghost> tyrog: are the packages of Kubuntu the same than Ubuntu?
<tyrog> Spaceghost: yes
<Taggnostr> hello
<monkeyjuice> hey
<Taggnostr> how can I change the default associations for protocols/extensions (e.g. ftp:// or .mp3)?
<Taggnostr> in settings there's "default applications", but it only has a few entries (email, text editor, file manager, IM, terminal, browser, windows manager)
<amingv> Taggnostr: for extensions System Settings>File Associations
<amingv> Taggnostr: or right click on the file>Properties>File type options
<amingv> For protocols, I don't think that you can directly associate them with a particular application
<Taggnostr> thanks, I missed that
<tyrog> just for curiosity: What is the torrent client people here use with KDE?
<Riddell> ktorrent
<tyrog> Riddell: is there transmission for Qt?
<Riddell> tyrog: what does that mean?
<tyrog> Is there the Transmission client from GNOME written to work fine with KDE?
<Riddell> what's Transmission?
<tyrog> a torrent client, just like Ktorrent is
<Riddell> I can see transmission-qt
<tyrog> ok, thanks
<chachan> hey guys, I'm getting a "Could not locate the org.kde.active.activityscreen package required for the Contour activity screen widget" in the middle of my desktop
<chachan> of course, with a big error icon
<chachan> any idea?
<chachan> I tried installing contour but it wasn't enough
<brian6705> I'm having a hard time accessing my Kubuntu LAMP virtual box through my half-way complicated home network.  I think I need help setting up a static route between two routers?
<AlexeiRomanov> ok its the 25th!
<AlexeiRomanov> WHERE IS IT?!
<AlexeiRomanov> 13.04
<valorie> lol
<AlexeiRomanov> its been the 25th for SIX MINUTES!
<valorie> 25th here too
<AlexeiRomanov> i WANT the 13.04! :D
<valorie> the RC is up
<valorie> and I doubt there will be many changes
<AlexeiRomanov> yea but when i installed the beta 2, EVERYTHING was broke
<valorie> really?
<AlexeiRomanov> couldn't update
<AlexeiRomanov> yea, went to update and it failed everything
<valorie> I've been upgrading on my test boxes, and everything has been butter
<valorie> including the RC
<valorie> last night
<AlexeiRomanov> it COULD have been simply that my wifi was turned off and i hadn't noticed, but i thought i checked that.
<AlexeiRomanov> i AM, after all, a ROMANOV
<AlexeiRomanov> the Russian Empire is rightfully MINE! step aside, Putin!
<AlexeiRomanov> if it really was that i simply forgot to turn the wifi on, after downloading and installing 13.04 Beta 2, and unetbootin it to flash drive... and installing it... and it all failed because i forgot to turn the wifi on to update, then i went all the way back to 12.10.... ugh
<AlexeiRomanov> because that would be very embaressing
<AlexeiRomanov> i didn't even save the beta 2 either, it went right to flash drive... so i'll have to download it AGAIN
<AlexeiRomanov> not that it takes long at 15mbps, but WHY didn't i check the WIFI SWITCH!
<AlexeiRomanov> this requires more coffee....
<AlexeiRomanov> i'll get into the ubuntu servers and force extract 13.04 from them... i CAN'T WAIT another day!
<drkphx> lol starbucks run
<AlexeiRomanov> in the beginning, there was only slackware.... and redhat... and then someone said, LET THERE BE UBUNTU KDE! or xfce... whatever your style..
<valorie> why can't you just upgrade?
<valorie> really, it's fine
<AlexeiRomanov> because its not in the software sources :/
<AlexeiRomanov> i CLICKED "prerelease updates"
<valorie> do an upgrade now, and then update again tomorrow
<AlexeiRomanov> my father Nicholas is going to be very heavy handed with Canonical.... if i don't get 13.04 by morning.
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<AlexeiRomanov> geez, doesn't anyone know the history of Russia? Nicholas Romanov was the last tsar and Alexei was his son.
<AlexeiRomanov> then the commies murdered the entire Romanov family in a basement, they were only kids.
<bazhang> !ot | AlexeiRomanov
<ubottu> AlexeiRomanov: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<valorie> yes, I know all this
<valorie> and you are off-topic
<AlexeiRomanov> did i just get kicked?
<bazhang> AlexeiRomanov, lets move on
<AlexeiRomanov> ok, upgrading...
<bazhang> AlexeiRomanov, this is NOT the chat channel.
<AlexeiRomanov> i'm not chatting! i'm simply acknowledging your authority. you're putting me in a self reinforcing negative feedback loop.
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic please AlexeiRomanov
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> unwanted PMs are rude
<AlexeiRomanov> #kubuntu-ot
<AlexeiRomanov> cold hearted human calculators are crude, diseased spirits... goodbye.
<vivian> Hellos all
<vivian> anyone wanna shhot the breeze about a kubuntu install thats failing?
<smartboyhw> vivian: Which release?
<vivian> 12.10 64
<vivian> 64 bit
<smartboyhw> OK
<IdleOne> digital: any reason you need 8 clients in here?
<vivian> The problem is that I got a new Acer Travelmate. It had windows 7, I reformatted drive, installed windows 7 again after partitioning, leaving half the drive for kubuntu
<vivian> when I boot up kubuntu, and install (dual boot purposes) after the install, it reboots all ok, but PC starts in windows 7
<vivian> Bios isnt booting from UEFI
<vivian> I changed it to Legacy
<vivian> Left drive as AHCI
<vivian> I am going out, if anyone has some hints, tips, ideas, help, or links, pls message me
<JensKapitza> hi, is there a way to remove the Actvities from Kubuntu desktop  for one special user? (right corner icon) - the taskbar icons are removeable but i can't find the delete option at the corner icon
<Mamarok> JensKapitza: you can't really remove Activities, but you can remove the icon. It will still be available through the right click on the desktop, though. That's what you want?
<JensKapitza> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> JensKapitza: then please have a look at this blog, there is an update on it for newer versions: http://blog.hanschen.org/2008/10/23/plasma-how-to-remove-the-cashew/
<Mamarok> mind you, you are entirely on your own here, not supported by us
<Mamarok> and you could have googled that yourself :)
<JensKapitza> Mamarok: ^^ thanks (i've googled activites not cashew) but i don't want to remove it for all users just for one
<Mamarok> JensKapitza: then it's Stealth Cashew you need
<JensKapitza> Mamarok: just moving to the new KDE (unity sucks, and XP user will not move to windows 8  - KDE is much easier to use - [like XP] ), i'm searching some known features know.
<JensKapitza> A cool thing is the ability to configure multiple monitors with diffrent views [App-search, ... ]
<goodtime> i agree JensKapitza
<goodtime> also kubuntu is the most costomizable desktop ive ever used
<DLandonCole> hi
<DLandonCole> anyone around?
<smartboyhw> Hello
<DLandonCole> heya
<DLandonCole> would you be able to help me with a kubuntu install?
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: Yeah sure. What's the issue?
<DLandonCole> i have a 20GB hard drive i'm trying to install onto; it keeps saying that there's not enough space on there
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: Hmm how did you partition it?
<DLandonCole> i told it to use the whole thing
<DLandonCole> there was a previous install of linux mint
<DLandonCole> i'm looking at the partition manager from the live CD and it sees it there as a 20GB drive
<DLandonCole> i'm just a bit confused
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: Hmm
<DLandonCole> in the manager, though, it's made two partitions
<DLandonCole> one is 2.72GiB, and it's trying to install it there
<DLandonCole> and then there's a 15.92GB space it seems to have allocated to swap
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: That MUCH swap?!
<DLandonCole> yes
<smartboyhw> Try re-partitioning then
<DLandonCole> should it not have done that from the installer?
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: I think it recongnizes non-swap space…
<DLandonCole> ok, i've used the partitionmanager to delete all the partitions and create a single, new ext4 partition on the whole disk
<DLandonCole> that sound about right to you?
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: Yep sure:)
<DLandonCole> thanks so much for your help
<DLandonCole> as you can tell, i'm pretty hopeless at all this :)
<smartboyhw> DLandonCole: :)
<smartboyhw> It's weird that you are installing 12,10 now
<smartboyhw> 13.04 is going out soon (possibly 6-8 hours later)
<DLandonCole> oh
<DLandonCole> i didn't realise
<DLandonCole> well, i'll just get something up and running first :)
<taoyunwen> hellp
<taoyunwen> hello
<kitzune> Happy release day :D
<taoyunwen> Yeap!
<taoyunwen> Let's talk about our Linux release version and desktop environment?
<OerHeks> taoyunwen, it is not out yet
<taoyunwen> ^.^
<CruX|> new kubuntu will be released today?
<goodtime> heh
<rosco_y> I was hoping to make more room on my default panel, but when I resize it, my icons grow to be very big--is there a way to fix the icon size on the default panel?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<susundbe1g> _o/
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 13.04 out | KDE SC 4.10 updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Riddell> Kubuntu 13.04 out!
 * rosco_y is not touching 13.04--He's hooked on LTS....
<Unit193> Riddell: Congrats!
<tyrog> Hello
<tyrog> Riddell: What versions of Kubuntu support SecureBoot?
<Captain_Proton> Secureboot is a grub or ffs shim thing as nothing to do with linux or DE, but to answer your ? I think 13.04 does have booting support
<tyrog> Captain_Proton: does 12.04 lts also have it?
<Captain_Proton> I am not sure. I would ask in #ubuntu if noone has the answer here.
<Captain_Proton> i thought it start in 12.10 but at best in a guess
<Captain_Proton> is*
<smartboyhw_> Actually it is 12.10 + 12.04.2 + 13.04
<FlameReaper-PC> 13.04 is already out?
<FlameReaper-PC> It's time!
<smartboyhw_> FlameReaper-PC yes:)
<FlameReaper-PC> I hope my university's mirror is back up
<FlameReaper-PC> otherwise it can be a big pain >_<
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<Captain_Proton> I have a urge to install Unity *shiny*
<Artakha> well if you like macs
<smartboyhw_> Captain_Proton why!;
<Captain_Proton> Macs over priced crap
<Captain_Proton> something to do.. but I hate mixing gnome and kde apps
<Captain_Proton> I guess I will hold out till they write it in QT
<Artakha> there should be a qt version of gimp |:
<Artakha> albeit it would be rather ironic considering gtk was afaik made for gimp in the first place
<Captain_Proton> I like krita but I understand it design for a different purpose
<Captain_Proton> there are some great hows and youtube
<Artakha> i use kolourpaint for lighter image editing
<Artakha> and then gimp as the "heavy arsenal" :P
<Artakha> i should try krita out though
<kitzune> Should I do a fresh install of final 13.04 or just upgrade my daily build?
<Captain_Proton> kitzune: upgrades have work very well for many years
<SonikkuAmerica> kitzune: If you have the daily, you should be fine.
<smartboyhw_> kitzune: Upgrade is OK
<Captain_Proton> I wonder if unity is moving to qt will they start shipping more kde apps over gtk?
<SonikkuAmerica> Captain_Proton: I feel like they already have. Empathy now uses the KDE notifier sounds.
<SonikkuAmerica> Captain_Proton: in Unuty
<SonikkuAmerica> *Unity
<Captain_Proton> imo kontact is far better then thunderbird or evolution
<Captain_Proton> like krdc over remmia which had many problem over the years
<Captain_Proton> man how many are it guys? I love being one but many is it boring :D
<Captain_Proton> man*
<pianogmx> hey guys...  has anyone reported problems doing an upgrade within Software Updates in kubuntu?
 * pianogmx worried that something would break
<Captain_Proton> pianogmx: did your upgrade fail?
<pianogmx> Captain_Proton: no i havent tried it yet... i just want to make sure I dont break anything by upgrading
<Captain_Proton> pianogmx: I always do my from the terminal. as it may try to replace something that may be locked. but for the most part I never had any problems
<pianogmx> okay... im going to hold my breath and click upgrade
<pianogmx> unless you suggest doing it from the terminal?
<Captain_Proton> If it was me I would but I am old school
<Captain_Proton> pianogmx: if you want to do it that way : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii-around> To jump versions, you need: sudo do-release-upgrade
<pianogmx> genii-around: what do you mean jump versions?
<smartboyhw_> pianogmx: 12.10 -> 13.04
<genii-around> pianogmx: To go from for instance 12.10 to 13.04   dist-upgrade will only bump your kernel version higher for the distribution you're already running, if one is available
<Captain_Proton> he right my bad!
<pianogmx> huh... my do-release-upgrade has an error in it
<Drag0nflamez> hi
<Drag0nflamez> I just updated to Raring, and it looks all weird
<Drag0nflamez> and mismatched
<smartboyhw_> Drag0nflamez: How?
<Drag0nflamez> smartboyhw_ well, kickoff menu edges look mismatched, just like desktop widgets
<genii-around> pianogmx: What sort of error? Please pastebin
<pianogmx> whats the quick way to paste terminal stuff to pastbin?
<pianogmx> i forgot
<genii-around> pianogmx: pastebinit for terminal
<genii-around> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Drag0nflamez_> back apparently
<Drag0nflamez> smartboyhw_: well, kickoff menu edges look mismatched, just like desktop widgets
<pianogmx> http://pastebin.com/atnEu2xd
<pianogmx> the terminal thing didn't work right.
<pianogmx> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Drag0nflamez> ok, i just updated to raring and plasma desktop now looks all weird
<mmind_> salut, des français pour me guider pour l'utilisation IRC ?
<Drag0nflamez> mon francais n'est pas bon, excuse-moi
<smartboyhw_> !fr | mmind_
<ubottu> mmind_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii-around> pianogmx: Perhaps try: sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop
<pianogmx> genii-around: did you check my pastebin?
<pianogmx> genii-around: ok
<mmind_> thanks
<genii-around> pianogmx: Yes, I checked it. Just I'm at work too so back and forth from the computer :)
<pianogmx> genii-around: nope same error
<genii-around> Interesting. I haven't seen this error before.
<pianogmx> what package handles do-release-upgrade ? maybe broken package
<genii-around> pianogmx: update-manager-core and update-manager-kde
<genii-around> pianogmx: You should also ensure that any non-standard repositories you may have manually added to /etc/apt/sources.list are commented out, additionally that any PPA you added are removed.
<pianogmx> genii-around: i am in the process of updating the core files for upgrading ....
<palasso> This section is blank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Kubuntu Should there be a reference to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04 as with the section above (Xubuntu) ?
<palasso> Sorry I meant below not above
<pianogmx> genii-around: yep... my upgrade core files were out of date.  i got it to run now
<genii-around> pianogmx: Cool.
<pianogmx> now i got to find something fun to do for like an hour while this is doing its thing
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Whaddaya mean?
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: im bored and i dont know what to do lol... just looking at headlines at lxer right now
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: I assume you're performing a release upgrade...
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: yes I am.
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Homerun or Kicker?
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: huh?
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: You now have a choice of which app launcher to use, courtesy of the KDE people!
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: oh wow.  i have followed KDE news much... i guess ill go read about that.
<pianogmx> oh wow... homerun looks interesting but maybe perhaps a little to "large" for me personally.
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: /\
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: It's designed similar to Unity and both are now written in Qt.
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: yeah... I know my girlfriend would like it.
<palasso> More info here: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma_application_launchers
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: I wonder what my crush would think. About Ubuntu in general.
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hain't used nuttin' but Windows, she.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<pianogmx> i set my girlfriend on a dual boot between ubuntu and windows on her netbook
<pianogmx> right now I see her using windows 8 more... I think her ubuntu broke or she just wants to use windows for now.
<SonikkuAmerica> Touch netbook by any chance?
<pianogmx> i on the other had, virtualize windows since my school teaches stuff that requires Windows...
<SonikkuAmerica> I virtualize for music notation software only.
<SonikkuAmerica> I doesn't work in Wine.
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: no.  havent got one of those yet
<SonikkuAmerica> *Ittttttttt
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica: saw that they had a tablet image for the nexus? i think?  that makes me want to get a tablet....
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: It's Unity, but it looks good thus far; Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4/7/10 (GSM only)
<pianogmx> SonikkuAmerica:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install - yeah... it does look interesting
<palasso> Since this channel is used for Kubuntu support you may want to check out #kubuntu-offtopic
<pianogmx> palasso: lol... my bad
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... I'm too lazy to type
<SonikkuAmerica> so I'mma stop now
<pianogmx> sometimes i feel like the ubuntu servers are a little slow but then again, i guess ever person using ubuntu is doing upgrade all day today...
<SonikkuAmerica> pianogmx: Not me. I did the upgrade 72 hours ago.
<pianogmx> my terminal is bouncing between 45 mins to 1hr 15 mins
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<pianogmx> its still morning for me
<pianogmx> drinking coffeee
<SonikkuAmerica> lordievader: Good morning from `Murrica!
<lordievader> Hey pianogmx, SonikkuAmerica. How are you guys/girls?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm a guy and I'm good
 * pianogmx is a man with dr pepper on his mind
<lordievader> Ohh Dr. Pepper haven't drank that in a while. But I'm going offtopic...
<AlexZion> hi everyone, why there is an automatic cancghe of version in kubuntu !?!
<AlexZion> tobay I just start my machine  and there was the icon for Upgrade ....., but just clicking it , it's started the procedure to upgrade to 13.04 ...., we are sure that to force people to upgrade is the best choice ?
<FlameReaper-PC> Woo, sweet boot screen.
<pianogmx> AlexZion: did it prompt you to enter in your credentials?
<FlameReaper-PC> At least much better than the previous versions
<pianogmx> AlexZion: in no shape or form was i coherced into upgrading into 13.04, so it apparently seems from my point of view that your are trying to find something to speak negative about kubuntu just based on some off the hat generalization.
<AlexZion> yeah sure pianogmx as you say , but I just Open my desk ...., click on tinme on the icno that normally is for a normal update , and the procedure do upgrade to 13.04 , it's just started , without asking me nothing ......., congratulayion ..., this is the  best way to make the biggest damage you can , canching version ....., congratulation again guys ....., finally I decide .........
<pianogmx> AlexZion: congragulations... you possibly hit a bug..  consule https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs in reporting a bug .  Im sorry that Kubuntu doesn't uphold your expectations.
<pianogmx> AlexZion: feel like you are better programmer than the people who programmed it? http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute please contribute than crticiize.  I am sure your not perfect... neither are we.
<AlexZion> I use Kubuntu sonce 8.04 pianogmx but I'm getting tired of those things ...., seems in jubuntu the real goal is to keeo away users ....., and you do very well .............., anyway probablly I souldn't say nothing and just change distro .....
<AlexZion> I'm not a programmer , and is not a programm error to make the problem ......, anyway ....., forgive me to disturb you pianogmx.....
<AlexZion> ahh , and thanks to anyone for this , so now Ill have to spend hours or maybe more , to fix it ...., thanks guys ......
<Captain_Proton> AlexZion: I have heard alot of good things about suse. Also there is option in update manager to tell how and what you like to upgrade.
 * pianogmx  - "Close minded people use the computer in a close minded way, and instead of realizing the imperfect reality of human beings, feel the need to criticize rather than to build up"
<pianogmx> If Alex was seriously using Kubuntu since 8.04, then wouldn't the person just wise up and realize that no OS (Windows, Linux distros, Mac) are perfect in their very nature...
<AlexZion> Captain_Proton:  yeah I'll check some other option to use KDE without be worried about it , I need a distro to work , and I cannot even image that it do something like this ...
<pianogmx> so just a heads up AlexZion, nothing is perfect.  its just your willingness to work with imperfection.
<pianogmx> hey i thought 13.04 was using a 3.8.x kernel?
<AlexZion> pianogmx:  just one things , defending those stupid error , because they are , you are not making a good service to kubuntu ...., anyway , is just point of view
<AlexZion> here it seems not a real problem of perfect software
<Captain_Proton> AlexZion: I understand. I did distro upgrade is check by default. so why it did it. if you are running 8.04 were yo u staying there for 3.5 kde
<Captain_Proton> i did check*
<pianogmx> AlexZion, i didn't defened, rather I opened the idea of you contributing  by sending a bug report or fixing it yourself.
<AlexZion> I'm on 12.10 Captain_Proton..., but it'sd ok , don't worry ......
<AlexZion> I even tried to partecipate pianogmx but anytime the answer eas , not we will not change taht comma , so, after a while ......, you know ...
<AlexZion> anyway , sorry to disturb you guys ......, and don't worry about what I said ....., have fun .....
<mikkle> Muon shows a distribution upgrade, but when I click "upgrade", nothing happens.
<mikkle> I've tried updating software sources, etc. but nothing works
<pianogmx> mikkle, you might have stumbled into the same problem i have had...
<pianogmx> mikkle: i had to upgrade some packages in order to allow the upgrade to work
<mikkle> pianogmx, no packages show up for upgrading
<mikkle> if I do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it says that 0 packages will be upgraded
<mikkle> if I do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" it appears to be able to upgrade it...I haven't done it yet just in case this is not a safe method of upgrading
<mikkle> does anything know?
<mikkle> I meant, "anyone"
<pianogmx> mikkle: i had to look through my logs
<pianogmx> mikkle: try going into terminal and reinstall 'update-manager-core'
<mikkle> aha
<mikkle> how?
<mikkle> is apt-get reinstall a command?
<mikkle> btw, I have the backports repo enabled
<pianogmx> mikkle: sudo apt-get remove update-manager-core
<pianogmx> mikkle: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<pianogmx> before you do that though... do sudo apt-get update
<AlexZion> well it's quite funny ; I didn't want to upgrade and the procedure starts just with a click....., people who want to upgrade they cannot ....., wow  really excellent release ....
<pianogmx> AlexZion: to each his own...
<pianogmx> AlexZion: let me know when you do something optimistic and constructive in the channel. id be impressed
<mikkle> I got it to work by running "sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d"
<mikkle> it opens the "Distribution Upgrade" tool and starts a proper upgrade process
<AlexZion> well pianogmx, sorry , but I will not anyore, I tried in the past but without result .....
<pianogmx> mikkle: cool.
<mikkle> pianogmx, thanks for you help through these rough upgrade times
<pianogmx> mikkle: no problem.  im kinda upgrading myself right now
<mikkle> AlexZion, sometimes shit happens when using linux where you expect it shouldn't. fortunately there's a tremendously awesome community which usually gets these things sorted out fast, with a little searching
<mikkle> And a new stable Catalyst (13.4) was released today. It's like upgrade heaven.
<AlexZion> hi mikkle I know very well , and that's why I'm using it since years, but those kind of thing shouldn't never happen, I mean is the basic ......
<pianogmx> AlexZion is just a troll who likes to run their mouth spreading FUD about Linux... possibly doesn't even have Linux installed on their PC but rather in a virtualbox and is using Windows right now...
<mikkle> AlexZion, they shouldn't but they do so often that I've given up expecting the ideal and complaining about it when the less-than-ideal arises
<AlexZion> mikkle: I mean is quite useless to have the most stable system , if open your pc and click on the normal upgrade icon , the system will detroy himself  ....
<AlexZion> yeah pianogmx you got it buddy ....... ;)
<mikkle> AlexZion, I don't think I get you. I have to admit though, on a side, that a totally problem-free system is boring
<AlexZion> well , so we should build a system that has ramndom problem at any starts ...., it would be much more funny mikkle ?
<mikkle> ok I'm out...back running 13.04 :)
<pianogmx> mikkle.... nice
<AlexZion> anyway , I really like Kubuntu and I already said , I used it for daily work since the most unstable version of it 8.04..., but like anytime someone  here tried to say something become troll ......
<AlexZion> pianogmx:  just for you information about a new troll, I have a kubuntu 13.04 installed on Vbox as well since the alpha1 but for testing purpose ...., and I would like to decide by myself when to Upgrade , that's why I'm so disappointed about this problem ....
<atox> howdy, my plasma panel seems to have lost its transparency in the upgrade to raring, and I can't get it back. Compositing is enabled. Any help?
<pianogmx> well i managed to get my lappy to 13.04 without a hitch.
<pianogmx> atox, have you tried re-applying your theme?
<atox> I did, no such luck
<pianogmx> atox, are you using the built in themes or a downloaded theme?
<atox> default themes
<pianogmx> atox, which one?
<atox> Oxygen + Air
<pianogmx> huh... i have no ideas.  might be something to do with graphic drivers rendering transparency...???
<pianogmx> atox, what gfx card you have?
<atox> toggling the Blur effect seems to have solved it, magically, silly compositing
<pianogmx> atox, oh lol.
<pianogmx> i just played with the homerun launcher... kindof impressive...
<pianogmx> meh... had to switch to kicker.  i might not be used to homerun because its new to me... but i like kicker better.
<manenbu> If I have 13.04 beta installed do I need to do anything special to get the final release or is it automatically updated?
<ahoneybun> manenbu: just run muon update manager and let it update everything for you
<ahoneybun> pianogmx: I like them both
<manenbu> thx
<pianogmx> manenbu: ahoneybun if i remember correctly, if you ran beta, you need to change a setting to make sure you get stable updates vs bleeding edge?
<manenbu> any idea where that setting is?
<ahoneybun> pianogmx: you mean for muon to look for normal releases over LTS?
<pianogmx> manenbu: i would double check that you also UNCHECK Pre-relased updatings in Software & Updates...
<manenbu> it's unchecked
<manenbu> thanks
<ahoneybun> manenbu: cool
<pianogmx> manenbu: cool
<Artakha> hmm
<Artakha> i'm upgrading to 13.04 and the updater seems stuck
<Artakha> http://paste.kde.org/732296/
<Artakha> ........ -_\\ there was a dialog open
<Artakha> i am so stupid
<OerHeks> No, you are not.
<Hello9> Hello :)
<Hello9> Wanted to share a new programming forum: http://thedevshed.net/forum/
<Hello9> Feel free to join :)
<al3rto> does anyone know if there exists a ''latexdraw'' channel
<ostpathus> Hi there, could i ask a question?
<ethang> I just upgraded my laptop to 13.04 and my desktop is a blank black screen with a mouse pointer that moves but the buttons don't do anything.  any ideas?
<monkeyjuice> ethang:  so you upgraded the desktop also?
<monkeyjuice> or are you talking about the laptop
<ethang> monkeyjuice: I just upgraded it with the automatic upgrader
<ethang> I'm talking about the laptop
<monkeyjuice> you boots to login screen?
<ethang> soryr
<ethang> Oh yes
<ethang> login screen is fine
<monkeyjuice> have you tryed just rebooting
<ethang> monkeyjuice: several times
<monkeyjuice> do you no what video card you have?
<ethang> I'm rebooting again - I'll try lspci when I get back to the command prompt
<goodtime> isnt command prompt windows lol?
<ethang> :-\
<ethang> monkeyjuice: NVIDIA Corp G94GLM [Quadro FX 2700M]
<monkeyjuice> ethang:  not sure but seems your nvidia drivers are the problem , might ask at #ubuntu+1 see is someone can help ya
<SonikkuAmerica> #ubuntu+1 ? That's for 13.10
<monkeyjuice> ok wasnt sure
<monkeyjuice> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> We're a-supportin' 13.04 NAO
<SonikkuAmerica> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<monkeyjuice> ok any ideas on the nvidia drivers?
<SonikkuAmerica> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> If you checked there and didn't find a solution...
<SonikkuAmerica> I might be able to help... when was the last time I used Kubuntu? Doesn't matter really in this case...
<monkeyjuice> not me ethang upgraded and now has blacksreen after login , running nvidia card
<ethang> with mouse pointer and perfect pop-up windows
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Did you use Additional Drivers or a script?
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: no
<SonikkuAmerica> Neither one?
<ethang> nope - just the little upgrade icon
<ethang> did it automatically
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using a tty now to talk to us, or another device?
<ethang> a different computer
<ethang> I have ther laptop up & running
<ethang> *the
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: done
<ethang> I can get krunner working and konsole on the desktop
<ethang> they look perfect
<SonikkuAmerica> But nothing else?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ lspci ] and pastebin the result
<ethang> haven't tried
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: please provide url for pastebin.  sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> First http:// link
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: here we are
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: OK... try [ sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ]
<ethang> OK done
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you know your login name?
<ethang> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Good. Reboot. Tell me if you get a console login.
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> i wonder if this was a mistake then
<SonikkuAmerica> goodtime: What?
<goodtime> upgradeing lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Why?
<thelionroars> problems?
<goodtime> no
<goodtime> not done upgradeing yet
<ethang> just wait
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. 'Tis a matter of paciencia
<goodtime> i hope it isnt and i hope it see'e my ihone
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: I get the KDE login screen
<goodtime> see's*
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Log in.
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: ^
<goodtime> iphone wont work on kubuntu so far
<SonikkuAmerica> !info gpod
<ubottu> Package gpod does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> !info libgpod
<ubottu> Package libgpod does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> NO.
<goodtime> and it doesnt see my hp officejet 6500+ wirelss allinone
<natman> did a update from 12.04 -> 12.10 it changed a few things and messed some things up. Should i do a fresh install to go from 12.10 ->13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> goodtime: Try GTKPod.
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: ok just heard the KDE startup music - konsole and firefox are both on the screen - still black though
<SonikkuAmerica> natman: Your call, really...
<ethang> no panel, icons, nothing
<goodtime> i did natt but ty SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Is there a taskbar?
<ethang> no
<goodtime> notta*
<natman> SonikkuAmerica: how is 13.04 looking anyways compared to 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> natman: KDE SC 4.10; Homerun or Kicker app launchers; extremely nice and sleek too.
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Hmm... at least X11 works... did you look in Additional Drivers?
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Or whatever the KDE equiv is?
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: where to find?
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: I would say System Settings... but you don't have a taskbar...
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Oh, here: [ systemsettings ] from the konsole
<ethang> OK up and running
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh goodness... running Unity, trying to envision where the drivers section is...
<ethang> my window manager got purged with the nvidia drivers.  I need to reinstall
<Artakha> hmm
<Artakha> updated to 13.04 - kwin seems very slow at updating window decorations
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Get 13.04! (Or just 12.04, doesn't matter.)
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: this is 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Before you do, try [ sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ]
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: 2 lines up. Read.
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: working...
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: should I restart?
<ethang> probably
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Wait till it's done.
<ethang> it is
<SonikkuAmerica> Reboot. And wait while I grab a Pepsi.
<ethang> rebooting
<Artakha> this oxygen font is neat
<monkeyjuice> looks like jockey-text -- list    gives you driver list
<SonikkuAmerica> Artakha: It's "Ubuntu." (Unless you're actually using that font.)
<Artakha> ..?
<Artakha> they're quite clearly two separate fonts
<SonikkuAmerica> Artakha: The actual "Oxygen" font, then?
<Artakha> yes
<Artakha> the ubuntu font's neat too though
<ethang> no panel or background
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Nuts.
<SonikkuAmerica> Try installing jockey-text
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: ^
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: my battery is running out and I'm hungry.  I think I'll give up for now and try again later
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: kbai
<efes> helloo :)
<efes> I'm looking for an iso that fits a cd, not dvd. Newest 13.x is over 900 mbs :/
<thelionroars> I think Ubuntu and variants have moved away from CD sized images
<thelionroars> You can still get the LTS version (12.04.2) as a CD sized image
<arrrrgh> i stepped away from my computer. i went to another one. played around a bit with xrdp. i connected to the original computer with it and quickly disconnected. then i return to the computer and now i can't get back to the original session. it's on :11 of all places. how can i log into it?
<arrrrgh> maybe this really isn't a kubuntu issue
<arrrrgh> i'm going to ask elsewhere
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I am installing Ubuntu Server 13.04. I am at a point where it is asking what I would like to install. What is the difference between Kubuntu Active and kubuntu desktop
<DarthFrog> bjrohan: Active is for tablets.
<thelionroars> bjrohan you want the server edition if you are going to run it headless (without a GUI). Consider Kubuntu or another desktop version if you want to have a GUI only
<luc4> Anyone using 13.04 under vmware?
<keithzg> So, Muon Updater tells me "A new version of Kubuntu is available" and gives me a fancy button to click on to "Upgrade", but literally nothing happens when I click it.
 * keithzg is tempted to just open a VT and do-release-upgrade
<luc4> keithzg: happened to me as well, I used the command line
<luc4> Anyone else who is unable to make the panel appear when it is at the bottom of the screen?
<goodtime> anyone ever make a bot useing irssi here?
<goodtime>  the editing of that path usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.6.1 is probably what's required for kubuntu
<goodtime> but i want to be careful
<thelionroars> goodtime: I have made a simple one
<goodtime> sweet
<goodtime> help me please
<thelionroars> did not give it any inputs, it just spits out a line every now and again
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> :)
<thelionroars> is that what you're after?
<goodtime> i just need a simple bot that show international weather
<thelionroars> based on input?
<goodtime> and other simple ping
<goodtime> yes thelionroars
<thelionroars> ah ok
<thelionroars> I haven't worked out how to pipe input to it
<goodtime> like this !weather 02114
<thelionroars> mine is piping output from a simple python script
<goodtime> im useing irssi and its pearl script
<thelionroars> which I run using python -u my_script | irc mybotsname irc.yourircnetwork.org -c '#channelname password'
<thelionroars> it needs to run unbuffered or you won't get your output sent
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty
<thelionroars> np, let me know if you get input working :)
<goodtime> i that command i need to study more
<goodtime> i need to understand it more than i do but i kinda got it
<goodtime> do i need tobe root?
<thelionroars> no
<goodtime> good lol
<goodtime> im taking my time
<goodtime> ill get back to thelionroars
<goodtime> ty thelionroars
<thelionroars> that was an obscure question, you were pretty luck to get an answer :P
<figure8car> Hello
<figure8car> I want to know how I can install the same QT development tools in 13.04 that were offered in 12.10
<figure8car> I have tried editing etc/apt/sources.list but conflicts arrise.... Any ideas?
<goodtime> idk figure8car but you might have to do it
<goodtime> oops
<goodtime> idk figure8car but you might have to do it a differnt way idk
<figure8car> I was able to install QtCreator 2.5.2, but it is basically a single package.
<figure8car> Installing the 4.8.3 libraries looks to have many deps that a package manger should handle
<figure8car> there is a bug with the new tools that I see only with the new tool set, so I assume its in the new QT5x kit
<figure8car> Creator 2.7.0
#kubuntu 2013-04-26
<jcgs> Hi guys :) I just upgraded to raring and now I can't get lightdm/X to start :( I have a hybrid graphics card (AMD/Intel) and I wondered if anybody could give me a few tips? When I installed Quantal I installed some packages from a PPA and ran a couple of commands and then everything seemed to work fine, so fingers crossed it won't be to difficult this time :)
<figure8car> I want to know how I can install the same QT development tools in 13.04 that were offered in 12.10
<DarthFrog> figure8car:  Why can't you install the same packages?
<jcgs> figure8car: will installing qt4-designer do it? command: sudo apt-get install qt4-designer
<figure8car> Because I see bugs in the way certain widgets are drawn. I think it has to do with QT5x. I want to continue using QT4.8.3
<figure8car> Pardon me
<figure8car> I cannot install the same packages because Muon insists on uplifting to QT5x
<jcgs> figure8car: The only version available to me is 4.8.4 would that be suitable
<jcgs> figure8car: what do you mean 'keeps on uplifting me'? What is the version number of the package it's trying to install?
<figure8car> In 12.10,  The tools I used were QtDesigner 4.8.3, Creator 2.5.2 and Qt Assistant 4.8.3
<figure8car> The result in 13.04 is Creator 2.7.0
<figure8car> I though the the resulting lib was the 5.x series. I'll check.
<jcgs> figure8car: all my libqt4-* packages are version 4.8.4. Presumably yours are too?
<figure8car> I'm on a 12.10 box now, all 4.8.3
<jcgs> figure8car: Oh, well that's what they would be on raring/13.04
<jcgs> figure8car: which means that raring isn't using qt5x
<jcgs> figure8car: as far as I can see
<figure8car> Creator has several "kits" you can configure, I thought I saw 5x in there.
<figure8car> regardless, how would you approach getting the same packages from the 12.10 env into 13.04?
<figure8car> I want out of the 12.10 box because its old and has other problems. I wanted to start fresh on a new box with 13.04
<figure8car> I tried editing /etc/apt/sources.list but conflicts arrise...
<jcgs> figure8car: what happens if you add the quantal sources as well?
<jcgs> figure8car: i would probably use apt-get source and build from there
<goodtime> thelionroars: i found it
<goodtime> it is easy
<jcgs> figure8car: but that's probably a much bigger task than i'd be able to complete
<goodtime> Q: How do I run scripts automatically at startup?
<goodtime>  A: Put them into ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/ directory.
<jcgs> figure8car: particularly since atm, my graphics aren't functional
<figure8car> jcgs, have you ever built these packages? I was thinking of getting the source from Digia and building it...
<goodtime>  ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/dir
<jcgs> figure8car: no, i don't have any particular experience with these apps at all.
<goodtime> and thats it thelionroars
<goodtime> its irssi too
<goodtime> http://www.princessleia.com/tools/r2d2/weatherbot3.1.pl
<figure8car> jcgs: thanks for the ideas, I'll try some stuff later tonight
<jcgs> figure8car: just to warn you, all the qt4 libraries and the development apps are in one source package. that might mean you can't use different version together
<figure8car> right, and it looks like I can get the series I want from Digia, but I have to manually install instead of using apt. I would rather use apt.
<jcgs> figure8car: all the dev apps in the repo require the libraries to be the same version, so you will have to circumvent apt i think. Good luck :)
<jcgs> figure8car: as above, apt will be very unhappy if the development apps are at different version from the libraries
<jcgs> Sorry, I have to go to bed even though my computer's not fixed :( mainly because it's 0130 in London atm
<figure8car> I will have to file a bug report on the rediculous bug I see in the new tool chain. It occurs with no code other than that created by the IDE, so I know its in the newer lib.
<c2tarun> I installed Ubuntu 13.04 in a 5GB partition, its fast but I didn't like it. So I want to keep using Kubuntu12.04. The problem is GRUB is updated, how can I install grub back to Kubuntu's partiiton?
<Obsidian1723> Well, usually everything is installed under / and on one physical hard drive, in one partition, so /var/ /boot (where GRUB is), /etc/ buin /sbin and so forth, all exist under /
<Obsidian1723> You don't need to reinstall  GRUB. If you just want to remove the entry for 13.04 from the GRUB menu, you can do that.
<Artakha> c2tarun, grub-install /dev/sdX
<Artakha> obv must be root to do that
<Artakha> Obsidian1723, if he nukes the partition, grub becomes unusable if it still is installed on that partition
<c2tarun> Artakha: I think now the default grub must be in /dev/sda5 my Ubuntu partition. Are you sure that grub-install will enable it back from /dev/sda1 (kubuntu partition)?
<Artakha> it should... it installs it there for me :P
<Obsidian1723> If it's installed on the partition he nukes, yes.
 * c2tarun trying
<c2tarun> Artakha: just /dev/sda right? no digits
<Obsidian1723> That's why I use VMs for testing. Less hassle, less mess.\
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: yeah, its just VMs are pretty slow on my machine :(
<Artakha> c2tarun, yeah that'll install it on the mbr
<Artakha> c2tarun, which os are you running right now? i guess it'd be most safe to do it while booted on the 12.04 partition
<c2tarun> Artakha: yeah, I am in 12.04 only
<c2tarun> installation finished, let me reboot and check
<Artakha> ok then it should work
<c2tarun> Artakha: it worked :) thanks
<Artakha> yw :)
<Obsidian1723> c2tarun: ah... could always get a spare PC to muck around on perhaps.
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: :) I am planning for Master from US, when I'll get there, I am thinking of buying a system76 Lappy :) it has pretty good reviews
<Obsidian1723> I just have maxed my box out to 32GB... 16 isn't enough.
<Obsidian1723> Those are nice, but expensive.
<Obsidian1723> Check out ZAReason too...
 * c2tarun checking
<c2tarun> wow... I thought system76 is the only player with linux in market
<Obsidian1723> My lappy is an olkd Dell D610 I paud $100 for. If it dies, I just buy another alppy, push out an image, run a script and life is good.
<Obsidian1723> Nah, zareason and there's another one too, but I forget the name of it.
<Obsidian1723> System76 is nice, but way pricey.
<Obsidian1723> One of the guys at my last job spent $3,500 on a laptop from AlienWare. Unreal.
<Obsidian1723> Of course I spent twice that amount on something else recently...
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: well Alienware's deserve it, its my dream laptop. But I don't know when I'll be able to afford them. ZAReasons have pretty nice configuration options
<Obsidian1723> zareasomn does. I just have a hard time paying a lot of money for cars, computers, electronics in general,. because they don't hold value well at all.
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: yeah, but everyone has their passions :) I am sure yours is not cars or computers
<Obsidian1723> Well, computers I've been at for a very long time. I enjoy them, work in them, but they are lousy investment vehicles.
<c2tarun> technically for using, I don't think we need anything over i3 and 2/3gigs of RAM with integrated graphic card, those are pretty cheap. But for gaming purpose (and show off among friends) we have to invest some of our hard earned money  :(
<Obsidian1723> I use all 16GB RAM in my PC.
<noc1> test
<noc1> :)
<tcamdg> anyone have any issues upgrading 12.10 to 13.04 with full disk encryption?
<goodtime> help
<goodtime> does anyone know the command for flashplayer please
<goodtime> this upgrade set me back their i guess
<goodtime> hmm i forgot it
<Macer> where can i file a bug?
<Macer> obexftp still doesn't work
<Macer> :-/
<Macer> you can't write to a bt device
<Macer> using dolphin
<Macer> send file doesn't work either
 * Macer facepalms
<Macer> i give up
<Macer> :-//topic
<Macer> lol... easy to reproduce kernel panic
<Macer> bt tether using bt dun
<Macer> click the red x to disconnect in the network manager
<Macer> kernel panic
<Macer> system crashes
<thomas____> ubuntu
<nafg> What's new in the new kubuntu?
<alvin> Hi. When using the new monitor settings thingie, what to do when you disable a monitor? I expected a timer that resets the settings when you don't confirm the settings within a certain amount of time. Apparently, there is no such timer. After logging in, the screen stays blank
<luc4> Hi! Anyone using kubuntu on vmware?
<luc4> In particular 13.04.
<HeKToN> guys I can`t remove icons from the task bar. Is it a but or I`m doing something wrong ?
<yahyaa> can some one please tell me why when I close Kubuntu it keeps hanging instead of properly shuting down?
<yahyaa> I am using it on a macbook  pro
<HeKToN> what do you mean by close it like closing the lid ?
<esing> Do I have to compile this from source for kubuntu 13.04? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Customizable+Weather+Plasmoid+%28CWP%29?content=98925&PHPSESSID=6a5400393f5ccb5207613942b3ac1a31
<HeKToN> what do you mean by close it like closing the lid ? yahyaa
<yahyaa> no, when I tell it to shut down, it freezes up at just a black screen and I then have to do a hard boot which throws me into the grub everytime I try to reboot!
<HeKToN> it might be a lot of issues. I`m getting this when another user is also logged for example
<ulysses> Hello, I made a bootable pendrive of Kubuntu 13.04 x64, set up the laptop to boot, but after I choose "Try Kubuntu" a login screen appears. How can I start the live session? there's a Windows 7 with UEFI and GPT already
<mokush> any idea why i'm getting exact unity notifications on kde?
<goodtime> did you install kde with unity desktop mokush?
<mokush> goodtime: yeah, I installed kubuntu-desktop over unity.
<goodtime> thats why
<mokush> goodtime: how can i fix it?
<goodtime> install kubuntu straight up that happend  to me also
<mokush> goodtime: I can't do a fresh install right now. any way around it?
<goodtime> so you apt-get kde-full with the unity desktop?
<goodtime> sorry
<goodtime> apt-get install kde-full with unity desktop
<goodtime> hmmmm
<goodtime> no you will alway get unity notifications
<mokush> goodtime: i installed kubuntu-desktop, not kubuntu-full. and yeah, it was a fresh install of ubuntu
<mokush> there must be some way to reverting to default kde ones without a fresh install
<goodtime> reinstall kubuntu sorry that all i have
<goodtime> i know its lame lol
<goodtime> sorry man ill look into it because id like to know hoto now
<goodtime> how to*
<yahyaa> evertime I turn around there is a problem with this linux stuff, I am so tired of all these issues.
<yahyaa> I am formatting and going back to windows where these issues don't exists!
<nova_> I'm running Kubuntu as a vmware guest.  After the distribution upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, I'm having a problem installing vmware-tools properly.  The driver that provides sharing folders with the host system fails to compile.  Here's the full text, lines 285-358 contain the errors.  http://pastebin.com/wE3L4Vxe.  Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<nova_> I verified that make, gcc, binutils, and kernel headers are installed as required.
<luc4> nova_: kernel is 3.8 on 13.04. Maybe something changed.
<nova_> yeah I'm not sure.  It seems to start falling apart with " error: implicit declaration of function ‘vmtruncate’"
<CQ> hello, are there non-pae kernel packages in ubuntu, or do I need to compile my own kernel? I have an old pentium M laptop without PAE
<monkeyjuice> CQ:  last thing i could get to run on non pae was linuxmint lxde
<monkeyjuice> after 12.10 i think they went to pae
<luc4> nova_: are you able to make the bottom task bar to appear with 13.04 on vmware?
<nova_> the panel?
<nova_> I haven't noticed any problems with panels, but mine is on the left side of the screen.
<luc4> nova_: ah yes, there it works. Not on the bottom though.
<nova_> really?
<luc4> nova_: at least not here...
<luc4> nova_: stopped working after the upgrade to 13.04.
<nova_> I just added a new panel, and dragged it to the bottom..and it seems ok.  Not the "default" panel but jsut a blank one
<nova_> do you jsut not see it?
<nova_> Try it on the left with the "icons only task manager" widget
<luc4> nova_: I mean the default panel. I see just the shadow.
<luc4> nova_: yes, that works good.
<luc4> nova_: I must have to 8 default panels on the bottom but I can't show those nor remove :-)
<nova_> can you remove the dfault panel and add a blank one..then add in the widgets that are on the defautl panel?
<luc4> nova_: but I can't remove the bottom panels cause those don't show up
<nova_> as in manually reproduce it instead of using the "default"
<luc4> if I place the panel on the bottom, I loose it :-)
<nova_> what if you click where you think the panel toolbox button should be..does it rerender it when it adds controls?
<luc4> nova_: no, it does not. It is like it is not showing at all. Clicking results as clicking on the desktop.
<nova_> you installed vmware tools?
<luc4> not yet, but I guess as you say it won't compile to this new kernel
<luc4> what vmware are you using?
<nova_> only the one modeule fails to compile..the one that allows for filesharing with the host directly
<nova_> the latest vmware player
<nova_> theres also the option of using openvm-tools from the repository..though i think it might not have all the same features
<nova_> but the video drive stuff will work if you use the tar installer
<luc4> nova_: vmware player on windows or linux? I'm on fusion. Let's see if anything changes...
<nova_> in system settings/ desktop effects / advance, are you set to OpenGL ro XRender?
<nova_> my host is windows 7
<luc4> nova_: oops I did it again :-D
<luc4> nova_: I was able to remove the panels, now I lost all of them :-D
<nova_> its ok you can add one back in somewhere
<nova_> right click, add panel
<luc4> yes, now I have one to remove :-D ok, it will appear in some situations I saw, then I'll remove it. Anyway... not working on the bottom.
<luc4> xrender in there, tried opengl but not working
<nova_> yeah install vmware tools then check to see if its opegl
<luc4> it used to work months ago, then it stopped
<nova_> yeah when kde 4.10 released it broke
<luc4> yeah, something like that
<nova_> theres a way to force it to use opengl
<nova_> let me find the thread
<luc4> anyway here it works more or less the same with xrender
<luc4> nothing really changes
<nova_> yeah opengl is mobetta
<nova_> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=109963&p=258859&hilit=wobbly+windows#p258859
<nova_> the kwin developer helped me fix it there
<nova_> well work around it..he needs to fix it
<nova_> but in the meantime
<luc4> ooh! thanks!
<nova_> its a pretty quick simple fix, and easily undone if you wanted to
<luc4> isn't there a bugreport for this?
<nova_> I'm not sure
<nova_> I had a hard time finding any info on it when the problem accured
<nova_> occured*
<nova_> put "export KWIN_COMPOSE=O2" in a script like it says in the thread and youre good to go
<nova_> if anything it should change how things are rendered..which may or may not change any panel rendering issue you're having
<nova_> oh wait...what theme are you using
<nova_> some custom themes work well one one edge, and not on another
<nova_> set the plasma theme to the default
<nova_> "desktop theme"
<luc4> the vmware tools now are not finding the kernel headers
<nova_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nova_> should do it
<luc4> already installed
<luc4> I get /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic/include is not a valid path
<nova_> hmm.."Detected the kernel headers at "/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include"
<nova_> "The path "/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include" appears to be a valid
<nova_> path to the 3.8.0-19-generic kernel headers."
<luc4> "The path "/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include" is not a valid path"
<luc4> "The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic/include" is not a valid path"
<nova_> i wonder why yours comes up with a different path
<luc4> it doesn't come up at all, I had to insert manually
<nova_> I pretty much spam "enter" and accept most of the defaults..but all the paths seem to work out of the box
<luc4> I commonly do that too... now it is finding an empty path as the kernel header path... but even entering seems not good. Let's try to reboot and see if something changes.
<piksi> howdy. after upgrading to 13.04 the good old "can't stream video from smb shares to vlc" problem is back but now also appears in dragonplayer (can't find smb protocol source plugin) and via nautilus (streaming to vlc via nautilus used to work)
<piksi> none of the fixes that worked for me in 12.10 have fixed it so far
<goodtime> yeah i have the same prob piksi
<goodtime> and also flash plugin isnt available in the software center does anybody know the command for flashplayer?
<piksi> goodtime: for me installing restricted extras was enough to get flash
<goodtime> ok ty :)
<goodtime> E: Unable to locate package restrictedextras
<piksi> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<goodtime> ahhh ty
<imgx64> I just installed 13.04, but plymouth doesn't run at boot (I'm getting ugly screens of text). How can I fix it?
<imgx64> i checked, and plymouth and plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo are both installed.
<goodtime> let me try imgx64
<goodtime> plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo is already the newest version.
<goodtime> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<goodtime> hmmi guees i cant install it imgx64
<goodtime> hmmm
<piksi> yes i'm seeing the console bootup as well
<goodtime> im not  idk
<piksi> though it's only cosmetic so i don't care
<goodtime> right
<piksi> the date and time settings don't work either but there already seems to be a ton of bug reports on that
<robwlo531> hi
<robwlo531> i need a little help concerning controllbars in kubuntu 13.04. can somebody help?
<imgx64> Looks like someone already reported it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1171099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171099 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,New]
<robwlo531> I used to have 2 controllbars, a permanent one on the top of the screen and an "app" launcher at the bottom. Now, after upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 the bottom one is not popping up on screen anymore
<robwlo531> looks like it's popping up below the screen, as a slim blue shade appears when I move the mouse down
<robwlo531> so: how can i get it shown on the screen again?
<robwlo531> or disable it
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<BluesKaj_> odd situation here, previously my onboard soundcard was recognized , it shows up in alsa , and i have it listed in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as Card 1 , my maudio pci soundcard is Card 0/default . The 12.10 install still sees the onboard card as Card 1 gives me the option to use it if needed. Why is it suddenly greyed out in phonon?
<BluesKaj_> on 13.04
<BluesKaj_> searched for answers , but none seem to be available
<yossarianuk> hi - there appears to be a bug in 13.04 - on a new install you have no taskbar and no kde menu.
<smartboyhw_> ?
<smartboyhw_> That is never reported…
<genii-around> yossarianuk: Perhaps your screen resolution is set larger than your physical screen. If you move the cursor all the bay to the bottom , does the screen scroll?
<genii-around> Bleh. Hit and runs.
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> I recently updated kubuntu
<jamil_1> but now I get "OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past."
<jamil_1> This was most likely due to a driver bug.
<jamil_1>  
<jamil_1> I have "NVIDIA Driver Version: 304.54"
<vista_killer> jamil_1 try the 313 nvidia driver
<jamil_1> vista_killer: nvidia website has 310.44
<vista_killer> reposiotires have the 313.30 driver available. Is beta version but very stable
<iBelieve> I've been running Kubuntu 13.04 for a while and recently I've been getting errors while trying to upgrade packages. All packages upgrade except for libwagon2-java. Here is the error message: http://paste.kde.org/732764/. What should I do to fix this?
<genii-around> iBelieve: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libwagon2-java_2.2-3+nmu1_all.deb
<iBelieve> genii-around: Thanks, that worked.
<genii-around> iBelieve: You're welcome.
<bradlee> lsb_release -a shows I am on quantal but muon full upgrade is ghosted
<bradlee> i think I figured it out, it's in the tray
<bradlee> system tray
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) - Apparently GRUB now wants to ignore the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub. How do we fix this?
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, the font color doesn't change in Homerun when I switched to the Oxygen theme.
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<tyrog> Is it normal to have no plymouth splashcreen with kubuntu 13.04?
<tyrog> Besides that, this kubuntu release is masterful xD
<genii-around> tyrog: I found for some reason first boot after update/upgrade was just text but subsequent boots seemed to have the splash screen.
<imgx64> tyrog: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1171099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171099 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,Confirmed]
<tyrog> genii-around: Not my case. Always text :S . Not that I mind, I like it xD
<tyrog> imgx64: so there is no fix atm?
<imgx64> tyrog: None that I could find.
<tyrog> imgx64: Thats ok. It will eventually be sorted by kubuntu devs, for 13.04 or in the Saucy cycle
<Macer> omg
<Macer> 13.04 is awful
<Macer> my wifi stopped working
<Macer> it randomly kernel panics
<Macer> mostly everything with networking kernel panics kt
<Macer> it
<BlaXpirit> D:
<Macer> i mean is any qa done on this stuff?
<BlaXpirit> everything seems fine on my desktop computer
<Macer> tinker with your network settings lol
<BlaXpirit> maybe i will wait some time before installing it to my laptop, if you're saying things like this
<Macer> i found that an easily reproducable one is
<Macer> bt tether
<Macer> then disconnect
<Macer> kernel panic
<Macer> shouldnt have updated
<BlaXpirit> my setup is so weird: ssd, /tmp in RAM, tons of packages installed
<BlaXpirit> and everything works fine
<BlaXpirit> after upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) - It seems like GRUB ignores the parameter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" inside /etc/default/grub. How do we fix this?
<BlaXpirit> during upgrade i got a question
<BlaXpirit> which basically asked if i want to leave my old GRUB config file or overwrite it with a new default one
<Macer> my wifi wont connect lol
<Macer> omg my laptop has turned into garbage
<BlaXpirit> so if you chose new default file, then your config may be lost
<BlaXpirit> the upgrade changed almost nothing actually
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: You call KDE SC 4.10.2 "almost nothing" then...
<BlaXpirit> bah, i had it anyway
<BlaXpirit> no, i think it was 4.10.1
<BlaXpirit> big difference :|
<BlaXpirit> OK. Homerun is very bad.
<BlaXpirit> oh, maybe it's good in its own way
<BlaXpirit> but definitely can't replace Kickoff
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: You can still use Kickoff!
<SonikkuAmerica> I <3 Homerun
<BlaXpirit> ok so right now I think Homerun is completely transparent, always on top
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: I'm pretty sure it's 4.10.2
<BlaXpirit> so i can't use mouse
<BlaXpirit> oh now it closed
<BlaXpirit> SonikkuAmerica, yes, 13.10 has 4.10.2
<SonikkuAmerica> No, 13.04
<BlaXpirit> 13.04 dammit
<BlaXpirit> yes
<BlaXpirit> but I had 4.10.1 or 4.10.2 in 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> It would've still been 4.10.2 at 13.04 release time if you used the backprts.
<SonikkuAmerica> *bakcposrt
<SonikkuAmerica> Forget my pitiful pinkies.
<SonikkuAmerica> B a c k p o r t s. That's what I meant.
<BlaXpirit> and that's what i did...
<BlaXpirit> i don't understand how to make Homerun not annoying
<BlaXpirit> what's the worst, window special effects  affect it
<Torch_> it's a brand new project, isn't it? so no surprise it's buggy still. can't you just remove it?
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: Hmmm...
<Macer> well
<SonikkuAmerica> Torch_: I tried to explain that earlier...
<BlaXpirit> i mean, the window zooming in animation is not acceptable for a launching panel
<BlaXpirit> it's supposed to be instant
<Macer> dhcp doesn't work :)
<Macer> i managed to connect to wifi manually tho
<BlaXpirit> Macer, have you tried using Wicd?  (or how was it called)
<BlaXpirit> i had to use Wicd in Kubuntu 11.10, cuz everything was broken there
<BlaXpirit> no, it was 11.04  :|
<BlaXpirit> so Ubuntu guys have their fullscreen panel instantly appearing when they press Meta
<BlaXpirit> Kubuntu guys have it slowly appearing, when they click on some lame icon using mouse
<Macer> 12.04 and 12.10 were fine
<Macer> they were great actually :)
<Macer> 13.04 is a beast
<BlaXpirit> 11.10 was great
<BlaXpirit> 12.04 not so much
<BlaXpirit> then 12.10 great again
<BlaXpirit> that's how i remember it
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) - It seems like GRUB ignores the parameter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" inside /etc/default/grub. How do we fix this?
<georgelappies> I really need a new machine with very linux friendly hardware
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 2: 10 minute wait} Kubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) - It seems like GRUB ignores the parameter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" inside /etc/default/grub. How do we fix this?
<Sir_Brizz> hi, I upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10 and removed my .kde folder. Now my default panel is completely empty except for an activities button. Anyone know what's up?
<BlaXpirit> SonikkuAmerica, are you using your old GRUB config (from before the upgrade) or did you reset it to the new default?
<BlaXpirit> or was it a fresh install even??
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: It was fresh
<BlaXpirit> ok, SonikkuAmerica, what do you mean it ignores the parameter?
<BlaXpirit> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" is the default setting
<BlaXpirit> how can default be "ignored"
<SonikkuAmerica> BlaXpirit: Right. I even double-checked it in /etc/default/grub. But every time I boot up, I get a verbose boot - and no splash.
<Sir_Brizz> that was stupid
<SonikkuAmerica> Sir_Brizz: What was?
<Sir_Brizz> my problem
<Sir_Brizz> for some reason my KDE creates a custom panel when you remove your settings
<SonikkuAmerica> I did [ sudo update-grub ] ... maybe I should reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently the [ sudo update-grub ] fixed it. I like the new one. Has the breathing effect.
<Gregor3000> hmmm ok updates messed up the computer again. need help - system taskbar or whatever is called is showing strange time 17:19, while the clock (widget) on desktop is showing 19:19 which is the correct time. if i click to change the time the time to which i should be changing is correctly written 19:19. so i can't do any changes - i.e. there is nothing to change there. if i click disable automatic time it doesn't work. what the hell?
<Gregor3000> time was in sync before and it all worked ok.
<Gregor3000> 12.04 LTS
<georgelappies> Gregor3000: my time also keeps on resetting to two hours earlier???
<georgelappies> I am on 13.04
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Is your timezone set properly?
<Gregor3000> yes time zone is set propperly
<Gregor3000> ok now it crashed. i only changed the time server. reporting a bug....
<georgelappies> Gregor3000: did you get the error with the '6' at the end?
<georgelappies> "Unable to authenticate / execute the action: 6,"
<georgelappies> that is error I get when changing time servers
<Gregor3000> yes
<georgelappies> yeah, I get it as well
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Are the time/timezone set correctly on the console?
<georgelappies> sadandblue: how would I check that?
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Oh - sorry should have said that - "date", will show you the date and time.
<sadandblue> "cat /etc/timezone" should show you the timezone
<georgelappies> sadandblue: nope it tells me: Fri Apr 26 17:34:39 UTC 2013
<georgelappies> gdl@kdebox:~$ cat /etc/timezone
<georgelappies> Africa/Johannesburggdl@kdebox:~$
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Is that the correct timezone for you?
<georgelappies> yeah it is
<sadandblue> Hmm weird - you could try the ntpdate command if the plasma widget doesn't work
<sadandblue> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<sadandblue> to do that
<rsd> Just upgrade to 13.04..  Now plasma-desktop does not start .  It works if I manually run it, bu there is no visible pointer.
<rsd> Any clue?
<georgelappies> sadandblue: mmm, it gives this back: 26 Apr 17:38:03 ntpdate[2897]: adjust time server 41.216.193.18 offset 0.045732 sec
<georgelappies> but I promise you it isn't 17:38 anymore ;)
<georgelappies> in Johannesburg atleast
<Gregor3000> it's a bug 317833
<ubottu> bug 317833 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "After resume from suspend no net (Network is unreachable) on Nvidia Geforce 8200" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317833
<Gregor3000> but the bug is in KDE now Kubuntu
<Gregor3000> not Kubuntu
<Gregor3000> though the quesiton is how does this kind of bug get into LTS? it seems many people have this issue.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Pici> Gregor3000: pm-utils is not a KDE specific package.
<Gregor3000> ah ok. so even more upstream. anyway the KDE bug report is filled with this bug and duplicates
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Odd - hmm
<georgelappies> this is crazy, every time server (even the ones in South Africa) says the time is 26 Apr 18:07:16 ntpdate[3009]: adjust time server 196.4.160.4 offset -0.020057 sec
<georgelappies> atleast google is still sane 8:08 PM Friday, April 26, 2013 (SAST) Time in Johannesburg
<Gregor3000> wait pici: as mentioned the bug number is from kde bug tracking not ubuntu
<Gregor3000> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317833
<ubottu> KDE bug 317833 in general "Incorret time. changing and applying time caused crash." [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<sadandblue> georgelappies: I think NTP only supplies UTC time
<sadandblue> Your system does the timezone part
<georgelappies> ok, so how would one go ahead to fix this? having the correct time is important :p
<OerHeks> georgelappies, with time issues, i always check the bios first, when time is set correct there, most issues are solved.
<georgelappies> OerHeks: thanks, will reboot and check that. P.S. your name means "Ancient Witch" in Afrikaans ;) Are you Afrikaans?
<OerHeks> No, Dutch.
<OerHeks> same timezone :-D
<georgelappies> aah our Mother language
<georgelappies> Does it have the same meaning in Nederlands?
<lordievader> georgelappies: Pretty much ;)
<lordievader> Perhaps OerHeks secretly is a witch from the olden days...
<Gregor3000> omg their site loads slow...
<georgelappies> lol, ok well let me reboot and check the time in the bios
<Gregor3000> the Dutch had a large presence in South Afrika. the Boer wars (sp?!) were between dutch speaking lokals and English i believe
<OerHeks> True, De Kaap was important for us, to travel to the east
<genii-around> <ccough> !ot
<Gregor3000> to the East Indies... AKA Indonesia
<Gregor3000> offtopic - can one boot from external hard disk? is it better to buy external hard disk than USB key?
<georgelappies> time in my bios was out by exactly 2 hours, going to see what happens if I run ntp commands now
<Gregor3000> usb key 32 GB - 15EUR (in Hofer/Aldi), local online shop has small external USB disks for 50 EUR
<Gregor3000> WD and verbatim
<Gregor3000> oh USB disk has 500 GB
<Gregor3000> is USB stick faster or what?
<OerHeks> georgelappies, i still wonder if ntp can handle time adjustment only less than one hour
<georgelappies> nope, if I update my time is reset to 18:24
<esing> hi
<esing> how do i remove a plasmoid relict which was uninstalled but is still on my desktop with the error message that the plasmoid can't be found  (upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 :: regarding the plasmoid plasma_applet_cwp)
<sadandblue> georgelappies: Only other thing I can think to check is that /etc/localtime is the right file
<sadandblue> diff -s /etc/localtime /usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Johannesburg should do that
<jaafar> hello friends.  How goes the upgrade?
<jaafar> I am having "invisible emacs" on 13.04.  Never appears once launched from terminal.  Appears to be running, though.
<jaafar> Any ideas?
<jaafar> also, this color scheme, my God, I can't see anything.  Black on black text.
<jaafar> so if anyone sees this same weird invisible emacs thing, try removing emacs, gtk2-engines-oxygen, gtk3-engines-oxygen, then reinstalling emacs
<jaafar> strace showed oxygen themes were being read right before hang
<jaafar> works for me!
<keithzg> Hmm,  nepomuk file indexing is still disabled, even after upgrading to 13.04. I've been waiting for Nepomuk to work for the entirety of the 4.x series so far, heh.
<bradlee> I just upgraded to kubuntu 13.04 and now kdm does not start and lightdm unknown job help.
<Ashareth> anyone knows how to get rid of that hideous background colors-that-hurt-my-eyes background that is everywhere ? (login/lockscreen/background of the system settings)
<Ashareth> i tried changing the login/lockscreen themes
<Ashareth> the appearance of pretty much everything can't get rid of THAT HORROR :(
<guestBGbjp6> hello from Paraguay!
<Ashareth> and pretty much all the things i found about it on the net is for Ubuntu and Unity/Gnome, not KDE :(
<genii-around> bradlee: Does apt-cache policy lightdm-kde-greeter     ...show that it it installed?
<vitimiti> could somebody help me with making skype work on kubuntu 13.04?
<bradlee> genii-around: yes
<bradlee> genii-around:thank you
<lordievader> vitimiti: What is the problem exactly?
<vitimiti> lordievader, vitimiti@vitimiti-K53U:~/.xchat2/xchatlogs$ skype
<vitimiti> Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<genii-around> bradlee: Try then: sudo restart lightdm
<vitimiti> core generated
<bradlee> genii-around: restart: unkown instance
<genii-around> bradlee: Try just: sudo start lightdm
<genii-around> bradlee: Before the upgrade were you using some p[roprietary video driver like nvidia or fglrx ?
<bradlee> genii-around its possible I think it was nvidia-current
<lordievader> vitimiti: You might be suffering from bug 1002187
<ubottu> bug 1002187 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype won't start (segmentation fault)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002187
<genii-around> bradlee: OK. So then to try:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic dkms linux-source build-essesntial    ( it might complain some are installed already, thats fine).  Then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<lordievader> vitimiti: Are you using the Nvidia closed source drivers?
<vitimiti> lordievader, no, I'm with an ATI-Radeon
<bradlee> genii-around: the problem is I have a usb wireless dongle to the network and it was managed by knetworkmanager
<bradlee> genii-around: can you help me to get the usb wireless dongle to unmanaged mode?
<bradlee> genii-around:from the command line?
<genii-around> bradlee: That's a whole other mess. No way to just plug it in with a network cord for the time being to the network?
<lordievader> vitimiti: Try the following: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<vitimiti> lordievader, I'm on it
<bradlee> genii-around: there's a problem with my network adapter and I don't know what the problem is...
<bradlee> genii-around: I just tried plugging it in...lets see...
<vitimiti> lordievader, it will work, with this warning Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<lordievader> vitimiti: Great that it works.. Too bad that this bug wasn't fixed before the release.
<vitimiti> lordievader, I'll change the direct access and try, thanks
<bradlee> genii-around:after plugging in the eth0 I get a bunch of messages and cannot type on the keyboard...something messed up with the hardware maybe???
<bradlee> genii-around: it said forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: eth0: link up...but...then...
<genii-around> bradlee: That is very odd. Are you sure it is a network cord you used and not a telephone cord?
<bradlee> genii-around:messages on the screen and cannot type...
<blacksad> hello  it is normal dvd-rw do not boot kubuntu 13.04 in asus p5q deluxe ? all other linux boot with dvd-rw not kubuntu i download 3 kubuntu with torrent and try with 3 different dvd-rw ( verbatim sony memorex ), anybody have suggestion ? in order opensuse nutyx frugalware gparted live boot with same dvd-rw ?
<bradlee> genii-around: lol
<genii-around> bradlee: Can you hit alt-f2 to get a new console?
<bradlee> genii-around: I am stuck at the command line console, cannot start gdm...
<bradlee> genii-around: I unplugged the ethernet and plugged it back in and I can type now but ifconfig--no ip address.
<genii-around> bradlee: Yes, I understood that already. But there is more than one command-line console available usually ( 6 default ones in fact) each accessible by ctrl-f1 through ctrl-f6
<bradlee> genii-around:ctrl-f2 does not do anything....arghhhh!
<genii-around> So if your first one is locked up you can often still just cycle to a new one and login
<bradlee> genii-around:It is not locked...
<bradlee> genii-around:I can type now...no problem...
<genii-around> bradlee: Sorry, alt, not ctrl   ( need caffeine!)
<bradlee> genii-around: ah yes
<bradlee> genii-around: I can type now anyways no more locked system, but eth0 no link during initialization
<genii-around> bradlee: OK, so then now to try: sudo dhclient eth0
<genii-around> Work, back shortly
<blacksad> ok solved i need to make ten reset for booting to dvd-rw ( very strange maybe ahci and ide dvd rom problem ) install in progress
<bradlee> genii-around:thanks...
<bradlee> genii-around:I had to do apt-get install -f
<genii-around> bradlee: OK. Any connectivity now on the eth0 ?
 * monkeyjuice hands genii-around a cup of coffee and a cookie
<genii-around> monkeyjuice: Heh, thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> I know I've done this before; how do we fix that "code 6" date/time error again?
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 2: 8 minute wait} I know I've done this before; how do we fix that "code 6" date/time error again?
<lordievader> !patience | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> lordievader: The guide at Ubuntu's IRC page says 8 minutes is a reasonable amount of time to repeat a question.
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Probably a guide made for #ubuntu ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> lordievader: Apparently the #kubuntu mentality is "Ask once and come back in a week if we don't answer for 3 hours" :D
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: That about sums it up, but actually it's a month :P
<Ashareth> SonikkuAmerica: seems so yes
<Ashareth> even more it's : ask once and don't come back, no one answer ever anyway
<Ashareth> (unless it's a blue moon and you are lucky :/)
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Anyhow where did you get this code 6?
<SonikkuAmerica> Time and Date, trying to connect to NTP...
<SonikkuAmerica> And then, of course, it spits out UTC on all my time pisplays
<SonikkuAmerica> *displace
<SonikkuAmerica> SOMETHING ALONG THE LINES OF THE THING THAT APPEARS ON A MONITOR, YOU KNOW? Grrrr....
<lordievader> Hmm that is odd, I cannot even enable "Set Date & Time automatically", anyhow when you enable that you get code 6, SonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> Code 6 indeed. "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6,"
<SonikkuAmerica> (What's the stupid comma for anyway?)
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Do you get the same error when you run the systemsettings program with sudo rights?
<SonikkuAmerica> lordievader: I do.
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Hmm, I'm sorry I cannot help you with this, hopefully there is someone else around who can.
<genii-around> SonikkuAmerica: Looks like something about it here http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=100641
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> genii-around: That's what I looked at before. All the solutions are for ArchLinux and openSUSE, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> But I remember, there was this solution that set some variable to "local"
<OerHeks> sounds like same issue as georgelappies 3 hrs back
<OerHeks> nos solution then
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: I know there's one, but I forgot what it was...
<SonikkuAmerica> FOUND IT! /etc/localtime is what needs to change
<SonikkuAmerica> However, the ntp problem can be remedied by installing rdate and setting the NTP server that way. (I use time.nist.gov).
<bradlee>  what is the kde theme on this webpage:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> bradlee: looks like Oxygeb
<tsimpson> *Oxygen
#kubuntu 2013-04-27
<bradlee> tsimpson: thanks
<bradlee> I seem to have a lot of versions of the unix kernel, how many versions should I keep around???
<bradlee> I guess the upgrade to raring is removing the header files...
<bradlee> now I have kubuntu 13.04 and it's booting...
<bradlee> I have default font set at ubuntu 18 and the available devices on the system tray, if I click on anything, the words are scrambled they run together, is there any fix for that?
<c2tarun> hey all
<c2tarun> I moved my task manager panel to left side like Unity side bar, now I have a small problem. I marked 5 applications as "Show launcher when not running" but the problem is when I open any app from that launcher, it moves to bottom. I can say that task manager groups running applications together. Is there any way to prevent it?
<c2tarun> please mark my nick when replying.
<edward__> Hi
<dougpad> Here
<Spaceghost> I am having a problem and it's that the Control Volume doesn't work and the sound works even in mute.
<Spaceghost> I am using Kubuntu 12.10.
<OerHeks> Spaceghost, does this solve:  kmix > settings > select master channel
<Spaceghost> Let me try.
<Spaceghost> It's weird but kmix doesn't boot.
<Spaceghost> OerHeks: I found the problem, it was that I was controlling the digital audio that is for the HDMI output aparentaly and if I control analogic all work.
<Spaceghost> But I don't know how to select it by default.
<Spaceghost> I select the analogic as master channel but still it doesn't work.
<root> helloù
<chenxy> hello everyone!
<vitimiti> Hi, I know I can start skype in kubuntu 13.04 with the command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in a console. So I'm trying to put that command in a desktop icon, an access, but I must be doing something wrong. Could somebody help me?
<s3rb3rus> hey anyone here?  anyone else having complete cell outages.  its weird and trippin me out
<s3rb3rus> please respond
<Crembo> installed kubuntu 13.04 on laptop (dell studio 1555), it immediately crashes the gpu after showing the splash screen even though launching from live cd had no issues (and neither did kubuntu 12.10). help?
<smartboyhw_> !patience | s3rb3rus
<ubottu> s3rb3rus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<s3rb3rus> total cell outage in new mexico on all carriers
<s3rb3rus> sorry a little disturbed.  this the only line of communication i got
<s3rb3rus> i know this is a general ubuntu irc but im just hoping for some outside info
<arulmagi> hi every one. can some one answer my querry? will the kubuntu 12.04 LTS get the 5 year updates?
<smartboyhw> arulmagi: Yes
<arulmagi> thank you. so i can wait till the next LTS to upgrade?
<smartboyhw> arulmagi: Yes
<arulmagi> thanks buddy. nice to see our kubuntu community is active
<Crembo> in case anyone needs it: I've managed to make kubuntu 13.04 stop insta-crashing the gpu on boot on my laptop (with a radeon mobility card) by using recovery mode to drop into no-graphics root console and adding this repository https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CQ> hello, I had a crash in the middle of a release update, now I can't get into any shell... seems glibc isn't there, so I can't get into basch, recovery mode doesn't give me a shell. What can I do to get a shell and continue the upgrade?
<CQ> booting off a stick and chrooting probably wouldn't help either... is there a way to start a minimal shell via a grub option?
<capoutcha> hello guys
<CQ> hi
<lordievader> Hey capoutcha, CQ. How are you both?
<CQ> not well, kdm crashed during upgrade, now system is hosed
<capoutcha> amm!!!! sorry but i am new at konversation and still new to open source ;) and i am trying to learn more about how to use konversation because i only can connect to this chanel for now any help will be great
<capoutcha> hi lordievader i am great thx you ?
<capoutcha> some links some tutorial for konveresation ?
<CQ> never used it, look on the web. This is IRC (internet relay chat) with tons of channels, you have to join them (there should be a channel list somewhere) and then you can talk to people
<capoutcha> after that i wrote my querry i got it hhh thx any way CQ
<bendersteed> Hey everyone, there was a nice extension for dolphin that treated dropbox folders like git or svn ones. I can't seem to find it anymore.
<bendersteed> Any ideas?
<dimos> Hey.
<AceKing> Is it possible to set it where I can sample music by hovering over with my mouse?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<AceKing> Hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi AceKing,
<eos__> does webaccounts work under kubuntu, or do we have somthing similar?
<BluesKaj_> eos__, do yo mean this ? http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Workspace/WebAccounts
<eos__> BluesKaj_: yes .... mmmm .... I would love if we could also post directly to all the webaccounts (for example g+,tw,identica,fb) with a single tool .... does that allow you?
<BluesKaj_> eos__, sorry I have no idea\
<BluesKaj_> never used it
<eos__> BluesKaj_: what do you use it?
<eos__> BluesKaj_: sorry, what do you use?
<BluesKaj_> bookmarks ? :)
<eos__> BluesKaj_: well, so you re input the same message on all the SN?
<BluesKaj_> I don't do much messaging , eos__ , social media isn't my "thing"
<eos__> BluesKaj_: neither is mine, we have been asked to do it at work, I am trying to reduce the hassle to zero :-(:-(
<BluesKaj_> read the url post I gave you , thoroughly , there's lost of info there , eos__
<BluesKaj_> lost=lots
<eos__> BluesKaj_: I had already hit on webaccounts when I did my research before coming to the irc
<BluesKaj_> well, sorry that's all I know :(
<eos__> BluesKaj_: thanks all the same!!
<esing> Since 13.04 I can't switch to my internal soundcard anymore. I selected the internal soundcard as default in phonon, but the usb soundcard remains default.
<Spiffyman> probably obvious, but right-clicking the little volume icon in the system tray and selecting master channel doesn't work?
<Spiffyman> my computer wanted my usb one to be default too, but I fixed it by doing the above.
<esing> Spiffyman, I already tried that, but it doesn't work
<Spiffyman> thought I'd start at the easiest option ;)
<Spiffyman> the soundcard works in 13.04 right, just not default?
<Spiffyman> if so, you could try going to Settings, Multimedia and choose the audio hardware tab
<esing> If I right click the vlc player windows while a song is playing and then select Audio/Audio device/internal soundcard, then the soundcard works in 13.04
<Spiffyman> then select your usb sound and turn off the profile. That should make it switch to the soundcard. I think
<esing> Ye that worked
<Spiffyman> hurray :D
<esing> What else could I try to make my internal soundcard as default? I switch between usb and the internal soundcard a lot
<esing> I use a ruby script, which uses pacmd, to switch between the soundcards, but since phonon can't switch the soundcards the ruby scripts can't either
<BluesKaj_> esing, use the phonon audio hardware setup tab to set which soundcard you want
<BluesKaj_> esing, I just do it manually , it's not that much trouble
<esing> BluesKaj_, So if I want to switch a soundcard I would always deactivate the other in the phonon profile?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<esing> BluesKaj_, For me, it is a lot easier to use hotkeys to switch between audio devices, since I switch them pretty often
<BluesKaj_> just make i the priority ,you can also open the etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config and add the drivers as Card 0/default and Card 1 , for example , "options snd-hda-intel index=0" , without the quotes , then second card would be,  options drivername index=1
<BluesKaj_>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf rather
<BluesKaj_> esing, how would one use hotkeys to change soundards in phonon ?
<esing> BluesKaj_, I use a ruby script which I found on git, that uses pacmd to switch the audio devices
<BluesKaj_> hmm , sounds complicated to setup
<esing> Since my last reboot it works now, probably because I played around with phonon's audio device profiles. Iam not sure how long it will work though
<esing> The script looks indeed complicated, with setting the sinks, removing them and set new sinks. Didn't understand how that works either. But the usage of the script is easy. https://gist.github.com/uriel1998/1791270
<esing> One would just assing a custom hotkey in kde with e.g. .this command:  echo 2 | ruby ~/.scripts/volume.rb default    or echo 1 | ruby ~/.scripts/volume.rb default     where the number is the audio device index to be default
<esing> I also use amixer with the same hotkey so that the volume will be set down or higher for the target audio device. This is for the usb souncard:  amixer -c 2 sset PCM 10%; echo 1 | ruby ~/.scripts/volume.rb default
<esing> And for my keyboard sound key I have to use custom commands as these: amixer -c 1 sset PCM 5%+; amixer -c 0 sset Master 5%+;amixer -c 2 sset PCM 5%+     so I avoid to switch the master each time I change the device
<BluesKaj_> esing, index=0  is default , the second choice is index=1
<esing> BluesKaj_, Before I reboot the usb souncard was on index 2 and the internal soundcard on index 0
<esing> http://ix.io/5n7
<RamchandraApte> hello, when I choose plasma workspace in ldm, it instead starts plasma-active
<RamchandraApte> (using raring)
<amingv> RamchandraApte: Maybe you downloaded the kubuntu-active cd image by mistake.
<RamchandraApte> amingv: no, I remember running sudo apt-get install
<RamchandraApte> I removed plasma-active and now plasma-desktop doesn't run at startup.
<RamchandraApte> when other users login it works.
<RamchandraApte> I cleared some of the files in .kde which appeared to be relevant to plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj_> plasma-active is most likely part of palsma-desktop or workspace
<BluesKaj_> why would you remove it anyway ?
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj_: i installed it manually afaik
<RamchandraApte> anyway now the problem is that plasma-desktop doesn't start when i log on
<amingv> RamchandraApte, BluesKaj_: He shouldn't need active to be able to run a regular desktop
<RamchandraApte> amingv: i'm running on a laptop to clarify
<amingv> RamchandraApte: I guess checking System Settings> Workspace Behavior> Workspace and checking you have the correct Workspace type can't hurt
<amingv> RamchandraApte: What is it that happens, anyway, you're getting a blank screen or something?
<RamchandraApte> It was showing netbook.
<RamchandraApte> amingv: a black screen
<RamchandraApte> i use alt+f2 to run plasma-desktop
<RamchandraApte> amingv: i changed it from netbook to desktop, hopefully it should work now.
<amingv> Choose desktop and try to log in.
<RamchandraApte> k, logging out
<BluesKaj_> amingv, ok , but why remove it anyway ? should work and work aren't always the same .
<amingv> BluesKaj_: AFAIK the default kubuntu install doesn't include active by default.
<amingv> BluesKaj_: Users are free to install it from the repos and use it, but it's not essential in a desktop setup
<RamchandraApte> amichair: thanks, it's now starting plasma-desktop
<RamchandraApte> oops
<RamchandraApte> amingv: thanks, it's now starting plasma-desktop
<RamchandraApte> amingv: the scrollbars are still wide
<RamchandraApte> (I thought when I removed plasma-active the scrollbar width should be back to normal)
<BluesKaj_> amingv,I assumed it was part of the activities section , whatever "active desktop" means is new to me.
<RamchandraApte> amingv: the scrollbars are more wide than usual, like as if it was for a tablet/ mobile device
<FloodBotK1> RamchandraApte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RamchandraApte> they are as wide as a progressbar's height
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj_: plasma active is used for kubuntu mobile afaik
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj_: you can google plasma active
<amingv> BluesKaj_: Really it's just kde workspaces with a focus on touch devices
<amingv> BluesKaj_: Looks very nice, too, try it sometime :)
<BluesKaj_> desktop here , I don't use any mobile devices
<RamchandraApte> too bad rdp clients assume client is a standard desktop :/
<amingv> RamchandraApte: Besides width, do they look like regular scrollbars?
<RamchandraApte> amingv: yes
<amingv> RamchandraApte: i.e. they have the arrows and stuff?
<RamchandraApte> amingv: right-clicking them shows the menu
<RamchandraApte> "scroll here"...
<RamchandraApte> i'm a programmer, techy person so i'm pretty sure it's a scrollbar.
<RamchandraApte> looks like the easiest way is to clear .kde
<amingv> Maybe
<RamchandraApte> btw, I had a local install of python 3.3.0 (in /usr/local/). when python 3.3.1 was being configured when I was doing the upgrade, it failed saying "MAXREPEAT not found" (it's because in python 3.3.0 the constant doesn't exist)
<RamchandraApte> it's a bug in the package right?
<amingv> Regarding scrollbars: of course you know what a scrollbar is :) just wanted to see if it was still using the plasma-active scrollbars for some reason
<amingv> which are slighly different
<RamchandraApte> amingv: ah
<RamchandraApte> amingv: it doesn't have a up or down button
<amingv> it might be a packaging bug, though i have 3.3.1 and don't remember seeing it in the upgrade
<amingv> anyway, if you suspect it's a packaging issue #kubuntu-devel is the place to go :)
<erry> hey, i'm on kubuntu 13.04 and i recently got a new battery for my laptop. If i use the new battery, with 100% charge but without the cable plugged in, the laptop turns off completely on boot (as if you you pulled the power plug without a battery) - or if later if i boot with the cable on and later pull it again the laptop dies after about 5 minutes. This doesn't happen if i boot into windows, and
<erry> it also doesn't happen on ubuntu if i boot with acpi=off. any ideas what's up with that?
<erry> it also doesn't happen with the old battery
<pianogmx> huh.... thats odd...
<erry> yeah, this isn't like a shut down
<erry> it's like pulling the plug too
<lordievader> erry: Boot up with the powercord and check what "acpi -b" has to say about the battery level.
<erry> lordievader, when i did that it would say 100%
<erry> and if i unplugged it would say like 2 hours remaining, but after about 2 minutes shut off
<pianogmx> erry: did that ever happen with 12.10?
<erry> i'm on battery right now, without acpi
<erry> and i've been using it for a few minutes jus fine
<erry> pianogmx, i didn't have this battery when i used 12.10 sadly
<erry> i can't really check without downloading 12.10 and using it
 * pianogmx cries... 
<erry> this battery is brand new - i got it today
<lordievader> A very odd problem indeed...
<pianogmx> well im guessing a kernel issue (a hunch)
<user6553475> hi
<erry> i've had some kernel panics but usually in a kernel panic it just gets stuck it doesn't turn off
<erry> i tried to enable the crash kernel too and dind't get it to work to resovle these issues back then but it's a different problem :P
<pianogmx> if I had that hunch ... i would personally test out another kernel revision to see if it has the same issue or not
<erry> i can try dist-upgrade in case there's a new kernel
<lordievader> A shot in the dark, use Windows to get the battery to about 5-10% charge then boot into Kubuntu with the powercord and see if the problem persists.
<erry> hm
<BluesKaj_> erry, did you drain the new battery and recharge it overnight , it usually best pactice with new batteries
<BluesKaj_> it's
<erry> but it' weird how this can happen
<erry> i'm on kubuntu now with acpi=off and everything is fine :p
<erry> i'd just like to be able to have acpi
<erry> i'll try your suggestions ;p
<pianogmx> my question is... uname -r tells me that the current kernel is 3.8.0-19-generic...
<erry> my dad  got it in the mail this monday and had it before me for a few days and apparently he let it discharge nad then charge it
<pianogmx> however how does that compare to the kernel release posted on kernel.org
<pianogmx> to kernel 3.8.10
<smartboyhw> erry!!!!:P
<erry> eek
<BluesKaj_> a good method to recharge it is to leave the laptop on without the sleep mode enabled ...a slow charge is best
<BluesKaj_> pianogmx,  3.8.10 is not in the repos yet
<erry> btw, this battery is bigger capacity than whta the laptop came with
<erry> is it possible it thinks it's overcharged or something
<pianogmx> erry: that hit it on the nail actually... there is some thing in the laptop that checks the stats on the battery
<pianogmx> if the laptop mobo thinks the battery is somewhat incompatible... you can have bios errors... or issues within the OS.
<pianogmx> i had this problem with my dell actually
<pianogmx> *am having
<lordievader> erry: Percentage is relative, the laptop doesn't really care what the absolute values are as long as the voltage and current are stable.
<BluesKaj_> erry, bigger capacity doesn't make it deliver higher p[ower , just delivers the power for a longer time
<pianogmx> BluesKaj_: however the laptop "could" complain like my Dell has
<erry> this isn't an official battery unfortunately ;p
<BluesKaj_> aha
<lordievader> erry: Is it made for your laptop model?
<erry> yeah
<lordievader> And are the voltages the same for the new and old battery?
<erry> this is like an HP laptop
<erry> and this battery doesn't come from HP but it's the same voltage as the same capacity battery for HP
<erry> from HP*
<pianogmx> in my case, the voltages were different between old and new battery and old and new power cord... and i had to turn things off just to keep the laptop from whining to me
<erry> you can't see the battery level without acpi right?
<erry> i see that at least 'sensors' will still tell me the temperature
<pianogmx> bios considers my battery at a constant 0%...
<pietjephuck> My  will hang if I start firfox from konsole, unless I do it as follws; "sleep 3 ; firefox" and switch to another konsole tab before the sleep times out.
<pietjephuck> My system*
<pianogmx> but linux tends to grab a percentage... but its not accurate
<pietjephuck> the error message I get is "(process:3151): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed"
<pietjephuck> Any sugestions?
<pietjephuck> Can any one confirm this problem?
<smartboyhw> pietjephuck, I always get that (when I launch bzr lp-open) but at least it doesn't fail...
<pietjephuck> smartboyhw, my system becomes unusable and requires a hardware reset...
<pianogmx> pietjephuck: i get that error too... but it comes off like a warning... i dont have any unstability issues
<pietjephuck> I did an upgrade rather then a fresh install...
<pietjephuck> And I run 64 bit
<pianogmx> so did i 12.10 -> 13.04... running 64 bit.
<pianogmx> but i would try removing firefox and reinstalling it if firefox appears broken.
<pietjephuck> Thanks pianogmx
<pietjephuck> It doesn't appear firefox is broken, it apears that konsole is broken
<pianogmx> pietjephuck: i cannot duplicate anything other than the error  '(process:8538): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed' ...
<pianogmx> i am running virtualbox and other programs also ... so I am not having any unstability issues...
<pietjephuck> Thanks pianogmx...
<pietjephuck> That is both good news and bad news lol
<pietjephuck> Good news is that it works for most....
<pietjephuck> Bad news that it wil be an issue I will have to deal with for a while
<pianogmx> yeah... thats why I am thinking maybe refetching packages that maybe need to be reinstalled
<pietjephuck> I might try a clean install
<pietjephuck> smartboyhw: did you try to replicate ?
<smartboyhw> pietjephuck, no
<pietjephuck> ok, I thought that since you got disconnected, maybe you had....
<pietjephuck> Anyway thanks smartboyhw and pianogmx for the feedback
<pianogmx> pietjephuck: np
<erry> i tried an older kernel
<erry> :[
<erry> also the battery isn't charging even tho it's discharged now
<drox_> Hi all I have a problem with ipod-touch with kubuntu 10.11 I is recognized as a camera and amarok does not see me? Ideas and tips?
<deric_> Hi, after upgrade to 13.04 I'm having issues with KDED, when I open Service Manager, after a while I get an error "Unable to contact KDED." any idea ho to fix it?
<tobiasBora> Hello, I'd like to know if there is a way to display the same think on two different screens with different resolutions ?
<tobiasBora> For exemple here : http://www.kubuntu.org/files/kscreen.png, I can't see how to display the same think on two differents screen...
<tobiasBora> (with kubuntu 13.04)
<Guest9954> !list
<ubottu> Guest9954: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest9954> ciao
<Guest9954> !list
<ubottu> Guest9954: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BlaXpirit> So I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 alongside Windows and... GRUB doesn't show up, and Windows boots as if nothing happened.
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: That sounds like Grub didn't install correctly. Did you install Grub to the boot-drive?
<BlaXpirit> lordievader, I installed to /dev/sda
<BlaXpirit> i even reinstalled to check that
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: Do you have multiple drives?
<BlaXpirit> one drive
<BlaXpirit>   /dev/sda1 (ntfs system reserved), /dev/sda2 (ntfs), /dev/sda5 (ext4 /), /dev/sda6 (swap)
<BlaXpirit> before i installed  as  /dev/sda3 (ext4 /), /dev/sda4 (swap),  didn't work
<BlaXpirit> (5 6 means those are logical partitions)
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: How did you reinstall Grub?
<BlaXpirit> i didn't renistall grub
<BlaXpirit> lordievader, I installed Kubuntu for the second time
<BlaXpirit> and made sure  /dev/sda  is selected for bootloader
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: Perhaps a good idea to install it again from the command line.
<BlaXpirit> D:
<lordievader> Err Grub, with it I mean Grub....
<BlaXpirit> ah  right
<BlaXpirit> i'm actually searching how to do it
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: It's quite simple.
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: First you mount the partition with /boot on it to /mnt.
<BlaXpirit> i don't remember how the mount command works, so i think a detailed instruction would be better
<lordievader> And then you run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot" (assuming here that boot has that path)
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: In your case it should be "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<BlaXpirit> thank you very much
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: No problem, hope these steps solve the problem.
<BlaXpirit> nope, lordievader, it doesn't work
<BlaXpirit> "INSTALL_DEVICE must be system device filename"
<BlaXpirit> and i think i did everyting correct, because  /mnt/boot/grub exists
<BlaXpirit> ah, lordievader, should i append /dev/sda  to that?
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: Ah yes, indeed.
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: You are in a live-session, btw?
<BlaXpirit> "no error reported". rebooting.
<BlaXpirit> yes, in live session
<BlaXpirit> so it works!
<BlaXpirit> but i've installed Kubuntu so many times
<BlaXpirit> in about the same way
<BlaXpirit> and never had this problem
<lordievader> BlaXpirit: You get grub?
<BlaXpirit> yes, yes
<BlaXpirit> with 2 systems and recovery
<BlaXpirit> or what was that other option
<kini> I'm trying to boot the 13.04 ISO from a USB device, but am getting this message: http://paste.kde.org/733388/
<kini> any idea what's going wrong? I wrote the ISO to the USB device using the software http://linuxliveusb.com/ , fwiw
<lordievader> kini: Have you tried Unetbootin, I usually have succes with that one :)
<BlaXpirit> that linuxliveusb failed me the only time i tried to use it
<BlaXpirit> i usually make bootable USB from Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> kini: what program did you use to make it?
<BlaXpirit> "linuxliveusb" is specified in the end of their message
<ahoneybun> my bad
<kini> linuxliveusb has worked fine for me to create sysresccd images, so I figured it would work for kubuntu too
<kini> strange
<ahoneybun> So I guess they are on windoes
<kini> well I have a funtoo machine too, which I guess I could use
<kini> my main storage is on my windows machine so that's where I downloaded the ISO, that's all
<kini> I'll give unetbootin a try, thanks lordievader :)
<kini> I decided to try rerunning linuxliveusb once for good measure, and now it seems to be working
<kini> (just for the record)
<Spaceghost> Hello, I am having a problem, I upgraded to 13.04 and since then the sound doesn't work.
<yahyaa> new to linux need to know how to enable multivers repositories???
<yahyaa> please help
<raphael> hey
<raphael> yahyaa: hey
<raphael> yahyaa: open muon
<raphael> and afeter that - >settings / software sources
<raphael> and in this you can enable multiverse
<aguitel> how install minimal kde ?
<yahyaa> im sorry im back
<yahyaa> thanks raphael
<mparillo> luc4: It sounds as if you might be able to verify my bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311974
<ubottu> KDE bug 311974 in containment-panel "When I set the panel to auto-hide, the mouse does not reveal it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<aguitel> how speedup kubuntu ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i found a reproductible bug when adding the pager to the kde bar
<Schrodinger`Cat> that produce segfault :/
<Schrodinger`Cat> if i add the pager widget to the desktop, and after i move it to the bar, its ok
<mparillo> aguitel: You might try some of the tips here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<aguitel> mparillo, thanks
<mparillo> Schrodinger`Cat: Sounds worth posting bug.kde.org, especially if you run another KDE distro and can reproduce it there. Otherwise, the friendly Launchpad watchers may help you determine if it is upstream or not.
<hanasaki> what will show what is taking the most memory on the system ? in ordered fashion?
<gomiboy> hanasaki: ksysguard for example
<Schrodinger`Cat> re
<lordievader> hanasaki: htop can sort memory usage per process.
<hanasaki> top vs htop vis atop?
<hanasaki> hmm kwin using 4gig?!@!!!?
<aguitel> what about this ? :http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?54260-Speed-up-your-Kubuntu-with-RASTER-graphics-system!
<hanasaki> why would kwin use 4 gig of ram?
<aguitel> mparillo, do you see my link ?
<hanasaki> how to upgrade to 13.04 from the console?
<BlaXpirit> hanasaki:
<BlaXpirit> 1. upgrade all the packages
<BlaXpirit> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlaXpirit> 2. do the actual release upgrade
<BlaXpirit> do-release-upgrade -d
<BlaXpirit> at least that's how i upgraded
<hanasaki>  12.04.2   will not nupgrade to 13.04... says no release available for do-release-upgrade
<BlaXpirit> not sure if it's the best or the correct way
<hanasaki> why the -d?
<hanasaki> I tried that the other day.. but that is a developer releasE? not stable?
<BlaXpirit> who knows? i found this on the internet somewhere :|
<BlaXpirit> worked for me
<BlaXpirit> so anyway, you may have to change a setting in "software sources"
<hanasaki> wouldn't boot for me after :(
<BlaXpirit> so it looks for any releases, not just LTS releases
<BlaXpirit> oh yeah
<BlaXpirit> -d is not needed
<BlaXpirit> though it didn't harm me
<hanasaki> for me.. w/o the -d.. it says that there are no releases newer than 12.x
<BlaXpirit> okay
<BlaXpirit> so do you understand what i'm talking about?
<hanasaki> no
<hanasaki> :(
<BlaXpirit> software sources
<BlaXpirit> in muon
<BlaXpirit> the menu on top
<BlaXpirit> 4th item
<BlaXpirit> "settings" i think
<BlaXpirit> i don't know exactly because it's in my language here
<BlaXpirit> in  muon package manager    settings -> configure software sources
<BlaXpirit> 3rd tab of that window
<BlaXpirit> updates or upgrades
<hanasaki> hmmm
<BlaXpirit> at the bottom   show new distribution releases
<ElTimo_> I just installed bumblebee, and now I can't boot without the nomodeset flag.
<ElTimo_> It just gets stuck at a blank TTY and I can't change away from it.
<Andy__> Anyone else having a hard time with java
<Schrodinger`Cat> every day Andy__ ^^
<Andy__> I can't seem to get the java pugin downloaded
<Andy__> how do i set a su password?
<Artakha> Andy__, sudo passwd
<Artakha> it's the root password so don't use just "password" :)
#kubuntu 2013-04-28
<DrHydralisk> How can I install a Plasma Theme from a .zip?
<vitimiti> bye
<mechabit> Hi all. I installed Takeoff (menu) and now I can't upgrade through apt, it says I have unmet dependencies. Can someone help? apt-get {clean,autoclean,} didn't help and neither did apt-get -f install
<mechabit> I installed Takeoff from here: http://bit.ly/Y5lOdE not through a ppa
<mechabit> error: http://paste.kde.org/733580/
<DarthFrog> mechabit:  Try "sudo apt-get -f install".
<DarthFrog> Oh, you said already it didn't work.
<DarthFrog> Hmm.
<mechabit> Yeah
<DarthFrog> Do you have the 32 bit version of Kubuntu installed?
<mechabit> Just to note, the .deb file doesn't give me the option to uninstall either for some reason. I guess it's just to add to the annoyance. ;)
<mechabit> 64bit
<mechabit> I'm not sure why the package says 32 bit. I used the 64 bit deb.
<DarthFrog> No you didn't
<DarthFrog> Anyway, "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" then try re-installing it.
<mechabit> When I load the 32 bit file, it doesn't even let me install it. Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'.
<DarthFrog> the error report you posted in the pastbin showed it trying to install takeoff.386.
<mechabit> No, that's the error when trying to use apt period.
<DarthFrog> Right.
<mechabit> Same error was thrown when installing ia32-libs
<DarthFrog> Really?  That's odd.
<mechabit> Yeah. Usually these things are easy.
<DarthFrog> Try uninstalling and purging the previous installation, then re-install.
 * mechabit facepalm
<mechabit> Figured out what I did wrong.
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, don't.  You're not trying to install takeoff, you're trying to upgrade it.  If what you have installed works, don't try to fix it.
<DarthFrog> Oh this should be good. :-)
<mechabit> LOL
<mechabit> No. I'm not even gonna say it.
<mechabit> DarthFrog++
<mechabit> Ahh, no karma.
<DarthFrog> No, no, you're not getting off that easily!  Give!
<mechabit> Hahaha
<mechabit> I just installed Kubuntu today. I guess I installed it earlier through PPA.
<mechabit> Yeah, I feel stupid.
<mechabit> First time on KDE. ;)
<DarthFrog> Oh, is that all.  Pfff.  happens to all of us.  :-)
<mechabit> Thanks for the help
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.  Pay it forward.
<mechabit> There was one other thing I needed help with, in Dolphin. Is there a way to default it to a detailed list view instead of icon view. From what I read, it looks like it needs to be set per folder.
<DarthFrog> No idea.
<mechabit> Alright. I'll keep Googling.
<mechabit> :-)
<DarthFrog> Mind you, I'd be surprised if there weren't a way to set the default file view.
<mechabit> Yeah, that's one of the main reason I installed Kubuntu. The customizations are pretty crazy.
<DarthFrog> You can have it your way.
<mechabit> Like Burger King
<DarthFrog> Zigzactly!
<mechabit> giggity
<DarthFrog> As Obelix would say.
<ahoneybun> howdy
<mechabit> o/
<arulmagi> hi
<arulmagi> how's the new kubuntu 13.04
<ahoneybun> hey mechabit
<mechabit> Hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I'm looking for work to do for Kubuntu 13.04
<sfar> Hi, I've just been trying 13.04 and I've encountered a rather nasty bug that's fixed upstream but didn't make it into the kubuntu release. Is there any way I can find out whether a patch is on the way or suggest that one is made?
<bazhang> which bug sfar
<sfar> google "kwin crash r600_texture_create_object"
<bazhang> sfar, got a bug # ?
<sfar> Essentially it seems kwin in unstable on radeon systems with large monitors
<sfar> One sec ..
<sfar> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315089
<ubottu> KDE bug 315089 in general "KWin crash w/radeon (mesa git, kernel 3.8rc7)" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<esing> hey
<Kalidarn> has anyone else experienced a problem with rekonq where it suddenly stop working
<Kalidarn> nothing i enter into the address bar actually goes anywhere
<Kalidarn> and i have cleared the settings in .kde for it, but nothing seems to help
<Kalidarn> i get a Oops! Cannot load page for anything i enter
<BluesKaj_> Kalidarn, yes , rekonq is still buggy , try a different browser just make sure .
<BluesKaj_> to make sure , rather
<Kalidarn> yeah it's weird though why did it stop working
<Kalidarn> clearing the settings in .kde didn't make it work again
<Kalidarn> and yes chrome and firefox work fine
<Kalidarn> so its not a network issue
<Kalidarn> i would have thought clearing ~/.kde/share/config/rekonqrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/rekonq would have fixed an issue like this
<Kalidarn> seems to work fine on another computer i have here
<Kalidarn> using the stock 2.2.1 on KDE 4.10.2 raring ringtail
<Kalidarn> i seem to recall this happening in an earlier version of KDE too, and then it went away
<BluesKaj_> Kalidarn, sorry I can't help with rekonq since I gave up on it a long time ago.
<Kalidarn> maybe it's something to do with this:
<Kalidarn> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<happyhessian> what is the correct location for bootloader installation if i have lvm2 already set up from a previous install? i thought /dev/sda but i'm getting a fatal error there.  should i go for the / lv? it feels wrong...
<BluesKaj> happyhessian,usually the mbr on /dev/sda
<happyhessian> that's what i tried and it died
<happyhessian> @BluesKaj, "executing grub-install /dev/sda failed this is a fatal error"
<happyhessian> would it make any sense to choose /dev/mapper/vg/root-lv ?
<happyhessian> BluesKaj, i'm trying it now even though it doesn't make sense to me,
<happyhessian> BluesKaj, well, it didn't fail, i'll have to reboot and see if it actually works
<dundee> Hello, I did a clean installation kubuntu 13.04 and dolphin has become very slow to start.
<dundee> Error message when start from terminal:  QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<dundee> Any help with dolphin slow start up time in Kubuntu 13.04?
<BluesKaj> dundee, have updated upgraded since your install ?
<dundee> BluesKaj: Yes I have upgraded. Got this error starting from konsole: QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<BluesKaj> dundee, in dmesg ?
<BluesKaj> dundee, what command outputs that error ?
<dundee> BluesKaj: No related errors in dmesg.
<andres__> hi
<smartboyhw_> Hello andres___
<smartboyhw_> andres__: ^
<andres__> who can tell me that I can edit the program kubuntu graphical environment
<smartboyhw_> ?
<AlehksD> Does Kubuntu include Java pre-installed ?
<rohdef> I'm trying to share a folder to a windows network using KDE
<rohdef> seems that when I've installed the services enable a share a Windows can see it
<rohdef> but no matter how I try the windows can't log in, and when I recheck the settings it seems it just forgets who have access
<rohdef> I've tried the same in almost all Kubuntu releases since we got KDE 4 and now I want to know how to make this work
<AlehksD> Does Kubuntu include Java pre-installed ?
<rohdef> AlehksD, I recall it to do so, yes
<rohdef> AlehksD, but if it don't it's very easy to install openjdk jre 7
<AlehksD> Linux is complicated for me
<AlehksD> ty
<Linkmaster> I'm trying to dual-boot kubuntu 12.10(my original system) and windows7. I freed some space on my HD, and installed win7, lost access to kubuntu(normal). I then loaded up my liveCD version of 12.10, re-installed grub, it said something about "sector 61 in use by ZCID, skipping" or something along that, but it still boots into Linux fine. but "update-grub" doesn't show the windows partition, even though it's clearly there through fdi
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, try running sudo os-prober then run, sudo update-grub
<Graf_Westerholt> My Kubuntu froze.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, where did it freeze ?
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: if it's a new installation, try going to "system settings -> desktop effects -> all effects" and turn OFF blur. that might help
<Graf_Westerholt> Randomly. Sometimes I am afk, came back and it is frozen.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/733832/
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, I tried all effects off. I have this problem more than a year.
<Linkmaster> Hm, I'm not sure then..I know my old system had a weird memory overflow with akonadi, you could look at the "system manager" and see if anything is hogging your resources
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, sorry how do I open "system manager"?
<Linkmaster> *system monitor, word mistake
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: here's fdisk http://paste.kde.org/733838/
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, update to grub 2 , osprober doesn't work on legacy grub
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I should be using grub2, right? I thought grub2 was the default on everything past 9.04..
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, you mean monitors to show memory, cpu … ?
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: yes
<Graf_Westerholt> ok. I do this all the time, I have it on my desktop, but there is no problem. No CPU use, no much memory use or anything.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, only if you made a clean install since
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I haven't used anything older then 10.10, but this system started clean on 12.10
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, I even cannot use the Magic SysRQ.
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: I'm not to sure..the only thing I can think of is something like "blur" or "transperency" is causing the desktop to lag. When it "freezes" whatever window you're still on works fine, right? Just unable to switch or something?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: apparently, I'm using grub though..how can I update to grub2?
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, nothing is working. No window, no switching to konsole, no magic SysRQ.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy grub2 ,  Linkmaster just to make sure
<Graf_Westerholt> The mouspointer is not working, too.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: it is indeed not installed. Interesting, I don't know how I went back to grub 0.97....
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/733850/
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, and blur effect is turned off.
<Graf_Westerholt> Translucency is off, too.
 * BluesKaj facepalms , of course it's not installed on the OS it's in the mbr
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: I don't really know then..what are your system specs? you need an absolute minimum 2gigs of RAM, in my opinion, for kubu to work well..
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: well...how do I "make it work" then? xP
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, my system: http://www.sysprofile.de/id10404
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: Still nothing about being able to boot into windows, it said grub was version 2 as well
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: it doesn't look like you have enough RAM
<Graf_Westerholt> Linkmaster, I see the ram monitor all the time, that is not the problem.
<Linkmaster> Graf_Westerholt: that's just my thoughts, my system just booted up, and with the web-browser included, I'm running at 1.3 gigs of used RAM.
<Graf_Westerholt> But it freeze with some memory free.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  do you have the live cd or usb for your kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> ?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: yes I do
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: do you want me to boot into that?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, yes ,and then we can reinstall grubn to include your windows partition
<Linkmaster> okay, be right back
<saurabh> hi
<asunnO> hay girl
<Linkmaster_> BluesKaj: back
<Linkmaster_> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> ok Linkmaster_ open a terminal and do sudo fdisk -l , the windows partition should show there , and if it is first oin the hard drive then that's where grub should be installed . The mbr is the first 512 bytes of most hdds , and if your disk shows as /dev/sda bein the first partition then it should be fairly simple .
<Linkmaster_> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/733874/
<BluesKaj> run blkid to make sure
<Linkmaster_> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/733886/
<BluesKaj> ok Linkmaster_ , try sudo grub-install /dev/sda , then run sudo update-grub
<james0077> I just installed 13.04 , and I tried changing my window appearance in my settings and I think plasma crashed... or something
<james0077> all of my open windows lost their title bars (with the close/minimize buttons) and the main panel is gone too
<kubuntunewbie> First off, I'm amazed by KDE 4.10.  I'm a Gnome guy and I'm completely won over for the first time.
<kubuntu_live> kde looks sexy... i just wonder why
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> yesterday I upgraded to 13.04 since then I cannot use my mobile phone as a modem any more
<Klaus_Dieter> this did work in 12.10 via bluetooth
<Klaus_Dieter> now blueman tells me "modem manager: does not support this connection"
<Klaus_Dieter> also it is impossible in knetworkmanager to check the box for "activate mobile broadband connections"
<Klaus_Dieter> I am not seeing an error in .xsession-errors
<Klaus_Dieter> how can I get this to work again?
<southern> hello
<southern> anyone there
<dundee> Hello, I did a clean installation kubuntu 13.04 and dolphin has become very slow to start
<dundee>  Got this error starting from konsole: QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<dundee> Any help please?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> hey Linkmaster
<BluesKaj> any luck ?
<Linkmaster> my internet shut off, it came online about 3 minutes ago, and the last message I had was of me sending you the kdepaste of blkid
<BluesKaj> ok , from your paste I see you have linux in front of windows on the that hdd , it would be better to have windows in the fist part of the hdd and linux in the other .
<BluesKaj> however try this , sudo grub-install /dev/sda , you may have lost the windows bootloader since it normally resides in the mbr right at the beginning of the hdd
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, ^
<BluesKaj> then sudo update grub /dev/sda
<Linkmaster> I'm in the liveCD, you want me to mount anything..? I got an error
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/734006/
<BluesKaj> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<Linkmaster> alright
<Linkmaster> It says I have to specify the filesystem type
<BluesKaj> ok ntfs
<Linkmaster> Here is my system
<Linkmaster> http://paste.kde.org/734018/
<Linkmaster> wait, you want me to mount the windows filesystem??
<BluesKaj> yes because the bootloader from windows is missing , so when you install grub it will find it and put it in you grub boot menu
<Linkmaster> okay, so, I should go "mount ntfs /dev/sda3 /mnt" ?
<BluesKaj> i have grub installed on a separate hdd , that contains W7
<BluesKaj> and it works fine
<Linkmaster> that doesn't work..
<Linkmaster> I only have one hdd..
<Linkmaster> taking out "ntfs" did though
<Linkmaster> and now grub-install /dev/sda?
<BluesKaj> yes but the partition is not being used atm so it will mount and grub should install
<BluesKaj> yes
<Linkmaster> same error
<Linkmaster> or should I change it to ../sda1 or /sda3?
<BluesKaj> you can try but grub doesn't like sda with numbers
<Linkmaster> It's not working at all without numbers though..
<BluesKaj> well, it will probly error  out , but give it a shot
<Linkmaster> Should I also have the linux filesystem mounted? I'm currently still in the LiveCD envirnonment
<Linkmaster> yeah, exact same error message
<Linkmaster> "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting. "
<F41L> Heyo, are there any working drivers, source or otherwise, for Killer E2100?
<F41L> ooh, Konversation developer. I love Konversation :D
<F41L> I even use it on non-KDE boxes :3
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: any ideas..?
<BluesKaj> linkmaster, i suggest you move your partitions around to make the windows OS first on the hdd , and you may have to repair windows to rescue the bootloader
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: that's no good..I have quite a bit of information on the linux partition, and no way to back it up
<BluesKaj> well, sorry but that's the only alternative , you won't lose any info if you move the linux that's at the beginning of your drive , which i suspect is your linux root / partition
<Linkmaster> Yeah, the first partiton is /, and the next one is /home
<Linkmaster> But I need more then 20 gigs for the windows..
<Linkmaster> It's just really weird, because when I first install windows, it boots right up. It's only after I try to reinstall grub that it no longer works
<BluesKaj> then use your windows rescue disk if avallable to repair the windows bootloader
<Linkmaster> Yeah, let me try that..then reinstall if it makes linux unbootable..I'll tell you my results in a bit
<BluesKaj> that's because  the windows bootloader is still in the mbr before installing grub
<F41L> Speaking of. Kubuntu installation put grub on the wrong drive. Now can I safely remove grub from the MBR of the drive in question, and put it on the correct one?
<BluesKaj> F41L, depends which drive is first in the boot sequence in the bios
<F41L> The drive that's first in the boot sequence is a 256gig SSD running windows. The Kubuntu install is on a 40gig SSD, and by some miracle, Kubuntu put grub on a 500gig platter drive I'm using for storage on windows (formatted NTFS)
<BluesKaj> I have grub installed on the fisrst drive which is windows ..windows always assumes to be the /dev/sda , even tho  fdisk might not list the drive with the same assigned letters as linux does
<BluesKaj> err windows does , correction
<BluesKaj> F41L, seems that's a good setup to me , if grub is listing windows along with linux in the menu then why change it?
<F41L> Why do I want grub on my storage drive?
<F41L> What if I wanted to take this drive to another machine, I no longer can boot from it.
<F41L> I'd rather the linux drive be contained to itself.
<BluesKaj> storage drive ?
<F41L> so when I press F8 at boot to pick my boot drive, I can specify the one running linux.
<F41L> I don't want my linux and windows touching eachother, and I should NOT rely on another drive to be present to boot.
<F41L> I have 3 drives, 1 for windows, 1 for linux, and 1 for pure storage.
<BluesKaj> you said you were running windows on your first drive
<F41L> yes
<BluesKaj> I never said to install grub on a storage drive
<F41L> That's what Kubuntu did..
<F41L> I aimed it at my 40gig SSD
<F41L> and it put it there, but then put my boot loader on a completely separate drive with no option to change it
<BluesKaj> how did you install kubuntu during the partitioning phase ?
<F41L> boot to CD, use full drive, selected the 40gig SSD that I wanted to use
<F41L> There was no option as to where to place the bootloader, and no indication that it had been placed on some unrelated random drive formatted for NTFS
<F41L> All sensibility would make one assume that the boot loader would be put on the same drive as the OS.
<Unit193> It'd make more sense to put it on the drive that is the master drive.
<BluesKaj> F41L, yeah unfortunately that's been passed over for some reason , but you should be able to install grub on the windows drive mbr , just make sure the outboard drive isn't in the mix
<F41L> I don't WANT to install grub on a windows drive.
<F41L> I'd like to have the windows bootloader for windows, the linux bootloader for linux, and the storage drive.. why does it need a bootloader? :(
<kdebooth> Hello
<kdebooth> Can I share the full screen over the network with X or would i have to use something like nx?
<BluesKaj> if these drives you are referring toare all portable then make sure you don't connect them when reinstalling grub from the live cd or usb
<F41L> They're all internal, I have a 13-drive monster-tower
<kdebooth> F41L: Far as I understand it you can have all of them you just have to chain them
<F41L> I want them all separate.
<F41L> The storage drive doesn't need a bootloader, it does not contain an operating system. The windows drive doesn't need a linux bootloader. The linux drive probably does need a bootloader.
<F41L> I can select what drive I want to boot to from my bios menu pre-boot
<BluesKaj> f4well what you wnat and what windows and linux/grub want are 2 differnt things . guess what's going to have the say here
<BluesKaj> F41L,^'
<F41L> Well, the question is, how do I remove grub from the drive without destroying the partition table from the storage drive.
<F41L> and put it on the linux drive as it should be sensibly.
<BluesKaj> F41L, the windows OS needs a bootloader , beleive me
<F41L> Right, and it has one....
<F41L> for itself....
<F41L> ntldr
<nova_> Since I upgraded my vmware guest from Kubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, I'm unable to sucessfully compile the filesharing driver portion of vmware tools (vmhgfs module).  Without this I cannot share folders on the host with the guest directly.  Full text of the installer is here (http://pastebin.com/wE3L4Vxe), lines in question are 285-358.
<BluesKaj> F41L, move it over 512 bytes
<nova_> F41L: I don't know how to move or remove or change a bootloader..but I've always avoided those questions by disconnecting drives that i do not want affected by changes.  I agree it's fairly easy to switch the boot order in bios, making a bootloader unnecessary.
<nova_> F41L:  Disconnect them while installing, reconnect them afterwards and use BIOS to change boot preferences
<F41L> Ok.. but it's already isntalled
<F41L> how do I revert this screwup?
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's been a long day and dinner is ready
<nova_> I've always found grub to be mysterious and scary...and the concept of multibooting seems pointless when you can virtualize and run all these OSes side by side at the same time
<F41L> Drive 0: SSD-Windows-NTFS-NTLDR, Drive 1: Platter-None-NTFS-GRUB, Drive 2: SSD-Kubuntu-EXT4-None
<F41L> I want to remove the bootloader on drive 1 without destroying my data, and put it on drive 2, where it belongs.
<nova_> F41L: did you see this yet? http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Computer_does_not_boot_without_external_drive
<F41L> Have not yet, no.
<F41L> Development suggestion, give a friggin' option as to WHERE to put the bootloader during installation process. Cman.. we're at 13.04 now.
<nova_> The exact scenario seems a bit different but it still might have useful info
<kdebooth> F41L: Just put the Windows bootloader on it will destroy everything on the drive
<kdebooth> F41L: there is an option for that
<F41L> Not that I saw.
<kdebooth> Maybe they changed it :-/ THere has always been one
<kdebooth> Might have to flip on advanced mode
<F41L> Just kind of weird how it picks a drive at random it seems >.>
<F41L> Since the drive it put grub on is nowhere near the first drive, either on the SATA controller or in boot.
<nova_> does it install grub to the first drive int he boot order?
<nova_> I thought that's how it worked
<F41L> if that was the case, it would have overwritten my windows bootloader on the 256gig SSD
<F41L> connected to SATA port 0
<kdebooth> F41L: The linux bootloader won't overwrite existing bootloaders
<F41L> Then of course, meanwhile, in 2013, there's no driver for an E2100 :(((
<nova_> so you boot to drive 0, drive 1 is empty yet it installed grub there..and linux is on drive 2?
<kdebooth> Unless you ask it to
<F41L> I boot to drive 0, drive 1 is just a partition full of data, no operating system, and linux is on drive 2.
<F41L> But the installer automagically put grub on drive 1
<nova_> so it didnt screw up your windows drive at all?  can you disconnect all drives and still boot windows?
<F41L> yes
<nova_> well, all except that one
<nova_> and this is a fesh kubuntu install on drive 2?
<nova_> fresh*
<F41L> yes
<kdebooth> F41L: strange
<F41L> It used to have windows on it
<F41L> but I moved to the 256 SSD, and isntalled frst on that, and wanted to repurpose my 40gig SSD
<nova_> so you want to restore the mbr on drive 1, which doesnt have any os on it...that should be fairly risk free right??
<kdebooth> F41L: Did you scrub the bootloader from it?
<F41L> I haven't touched anything at the moment. my 500gig drive is nearly full of data, and don't want to risk bolloxing that up.
<nova_> and thats drive 1?
<F41L> yes
<F41L> If I tell the bios to boot to drive 2, it just sits at a blinking cursor
<F41L> if I tell it to boot to the 500gig drive, it will load kubuntu that I just installed onto the 40gig SSD
<nova_> probably because grub is on 1
<F41L> and if I tell it to boot to drive 0, it boots windows as expected.
<nova_> if you tell bios to boot from 1?
<F41L> yes
<F41L> grub is on drive 1
<F41L> I want to remove it without destroying my data, and put it on drive 2
<nova_> booting from 1 allows linux on 2 to boot ya?
<F41L> yes
<nova_> but you want grub on drive 2 to handle booting windows on drive 0?
<F41L> no
<nova_> or you would prefer it not?
<F41L> I would prefer it not
<F41L> I want each drive to be self-contained, and only worry about themselves.
<nova_> i would remove that drive while yorue working on this then
<F41L> More difficult than it sounds.
<nova_> perhaps remove drive 1 as well..focus on getting a self contained install on drive 2
<nova_> can you pull the power cable from it?
<F41L> 75 pound chassis and the drives are currently very inaccessable
<nova_> or the data cable?
<nova_> hmm
<F41L> and since I can't get online with kubuntu while booted to it, I need whatever info I can get first to write it down, then boot to kubuntu and do it :D
<F41L> I have one NIC that doesn't have linux drivers period
<nova_> you cant get kubuntu online?
<F41L> and another NIC that was bad from the factory.
<nova_> eww
<F41L> yeah ;D
<F41L> intel 82574L
<F41L> no MAC address
<nova_> at the risk of going off course here..have you tried or looked into vmwar player or virtualbox?
<F41L> almost looks like ASUS forgot to flash the firmware
<F41L> I have, and I don't want to virtualize.
<nova_> kk
<F41L> Need the performance.
<F41L> for virtualization I have a dedicated server running proxmox
<nova_> theres no driver for an intel adapter?
<nova_> that seems...unlikely
<F41L> No, the other NIC is weird
<F41L> Killer E2100
<F41L> only has windows drivers.
<F41L> the intel nic has no firmware from factory.
<F41L> So between the two, only the E2100 works, under windows.
<F41L> and there's some way I can potentially fix the firmware on the intel but it's a bit over my head and there's very little documentation
<nova_> and updating the system bios doesnt fix the NIC huh
<F41L> no, it's a separate EEPROM
<nova_> yeah asus documentation is terribad
<nova_> i dont know how easy it would be to fix up the kubuntu install with it not having internet...so many things start with "sudo apt-get"
<F41L> Well, sudo -s
<F41L> cause typing sudo 100 times before every command sucks
<kdebooth> sudo -i
<F41L> or -s
<nova_> maybe a $10 cheapo NIC card with more support would be a good addition
<F41L> which is what I use.
<F41L> Well you'd think the intel would have decent enough documentation on how to fix it.
<F41L> Maybe some firmware files.
<nova_> odd that its broke to begin with
<F41L> All I have is some intel boot agent thing
<F41L> of which I don't even know where to begin
<nova_> yeah for network booting
<F41L> closest thing I could find to try to fix it is this: http://blog.vodkamelone.de/archives/146-Unbricking-an-Intel-Pro1000-e1000-network-interface.html
<F41L> but mine isn't an intel pro1000
<F41L> it's Intel 82574L Gigabit
<F41L> has 00:00:00:00:00:00 MAC
<kdebooth> F41L: I guess you don't have anything setup special for root
<nova_> its sounds to me as if you need to install grub and iget it working on drive 2..then go about trying to restor the mbr on drive 1
<nova_> from what i can telling moving grub isnt an option
<nova_> the windows cd has some tools to restore mbr and boot...but some posts ive seen say that data loss is possible
<nova_> if that data is critical, I would back it up somehow..if you can boot into windows and access it..copy it to another cleaner drive
<nova_> you cant fix anything if youre afraid to proceed and try things, and if that data is preventing you from experimenting..I'd spend a few $ on a new drive for the peace of mind
<nova_> buy a fresh intel NIC while you're at it : P
<F41L> well, nova_, the 500 gig drive IS the backup drive :D
<F41L> Is there something simple I can do to remove grub from it?
<F41L> and leave the data intact
<nova_> im wondering if you even need to remove grub from it...if you install grub to drive 2 and get it working..and then switch in bios between booting to drive 0 or 2...then the grub on drive 1 isnt an issue is it?
<nova_> if thats possible the safest bet would be to leave it as is
<nova_> otherwise..theres a way to boot from a windows cd and /fixmbr /fixboot
<nova_> I would guess the risk of data loss by fixing the mbr on drive 1 isnt very great since youre not expecting it to boot from it anyway
<kdebooth> F41L: what do you want on that drive?
<nova_> on drive 1, he only wants to preserve his data
<F41L> I have 3 drives, one is a windows drive, one is an NTFS storage drive, the other I've isntalled Kubuntu on. But Kubuntu put my bootloader onto my storage drive.
<F41L> Trying to remove the bootloader from the storage drive without destroying my data, and put it onto the drive I've installed Kubuntu on.
<nova_> i see this line in a post ob kubuntu forums "when you were at the part of the installation ware you pick the partition to install Kubuntu to at the bottom is a menu for ware to install grub to"
<nova_> perhaps you can just reinstall kubuntu again and carefully check for any options related to grub
<F41L> Yeah, but then my storage drive will still have grub on it for no good reason >.>
<nova_> yes..but one step at a time right
<Torch> the grub code in the boot sector won't hurt you ever
<F41L> But it doesn't need to be there period >.>
<Torch> no, but you won't notice it ever
<Torch> if it wasn't there you'd have some random data there that you wouldn't notice either
<nova_> the decision youre faced with is either risk data loss trying to restore the drive to its original non grub state...or leave it there where it will be quietly annoying you but not a problem
<Torch> do not mess around with the boot sector yourself. it also contains the partition table and you definitely don't want to lose that.
<F41L> I suppose >.>
<nova_> im all for being thorough and wanting things just right..but you need to backup that data if youre going to take risks with it
<F41L> Well I'm going to attempt reinstalling then, if there's no grub option I'm gonna report back
<F41L> Meanwhile.... could anyone help me track down some drivers for E2100?
<nova_> this seems like interesting reading regarding removing grub from windows http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/17521-how-fix-mbr-through-command-prompt-2.html
<Torch> without reading it... it will discuss restoring the windows boot code, right?
<Torch> what do you gain from that?
<F41L> Nothing, just forget it, thanks for the help.
<nova_> I don't know if anyone can help..but I upgrade my vmware guest kubuntu 12.10 to 13.04....I'm no longer able to build the vmware tools properly.  It throws a bunch of errors while building the filesharing module vmhgfs.  full text is here (http://pastebin.com/wE3L4Vxe)
<sysdoc_> Are the repos down for the US?
<sysdoc_> Over?!
<tsimpson> seems up from here
<sysdoc_> thx tsimpson
<kdebooth> sysdoc_: which server?
<kdebooth> layla__________: ping!!!
<Artakha> o_o
<sysdoc_> Wow I can not get anything to install with Jockey :ERROR: Binary package nvidia-173 has no trusted origin, rejecting"
#kubuntu 2014-04-21
<Linusnewb> hi anyone here who can help?
<Linusnewb> I have upgraded to kubuntu 14.04 but I have some errors
<roney> what problems are you having?
<nescius> good morning, afternoon, night..
<nescius> can you help me with repository issue? i want to know whether there are kontact related packages in 14.04 web repositories
<nescius> i am struggling with this issue since friday as i am trying to update via web
<nescius> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kate/?C=M;O=A
<nescius> why is there a newer kate package for 13.10 than for 14.04 ?
<valorie> nescius: please file a bug on launchpad; if there is an newer version indeed something was overlooked in the release
<valorie> I think you can use `ubuntu-bug kate`
<nescius> valorie: thats cool! doing it right now
<nescius> btw do you run 14.04?
<valorie> nescius: I've been running it since beta1
<valorie> smooth as silk
<valorie> that ubuntu-bug command really helps when you are testing
<nescius> thanks, its really helpful, however in meantime i found a newer version of kate in universe
<nescius> which does not work while trying to update to the 14.04.. for some reason
<valorie> def. a packaging bug then
<valorie> I assume someone overlooked the version number
<valorie> or uploaded a wrongly-versioned file
<valorie> Stuff Happens [tm]
<Ekush3y> Why Konversation was replaced by Quassel as the default IRC client?
<valorie> Ekush3y: that happened years ago when Konvi wasn't ready for the release
<valorie> and we never changed back
<valorie> I prefer and use konvi, but understand that stability is important too
<valorie> I wish we had never felt it necessary to change, because I <3 Konvi
<Ekush3y> hi Valorie
<Ekush3y> I haven't tried a fresh installation of Kubuntu in a long time, i've been upgrading in the last few years after every release.
<valorie> same here
<Ekush3y> Yesterday I used the 14.04 live CD to install at a friend's computer and realized there is no Konversation. How is life without Konversation? I've always used it and nothing compares to it. :)
<valorie> it is easily installable
<valorie> just not provided on the ISO
<Ekush3y> So is this Quassel a part of the KDE suit? Or does it come with Ubuntu only?
<valorie> it is a Qt application
<valorie> I don't know if other KDE distros provide it by default
<Ekush3y> Wow
<Ekush3y> That's surprising
<valorie> what's surprising?
<Ekush3y> Nevermind, I've to run now... thanks for your time valorie
<Ekush3y> Bye...
<nescius> do you know how to get details from apt? i am trying to get kate to install, it takes all its dependencies and then rejects to install as there is some conflict, but WHAT?
<nescius> http://paste.kde.org/p9kvz9pqu
<valorie> nescius: did you try `sudo apt-get install -f`?
<valorie> also, do you have any PPAs or pins that could be causing this?
<nescius> valorie: i had, at some time, i am now trying to remove EVERYTHING
<nescius> all ppa repos are gone now
<nescius> i tried the -f with no difference
<nescius> http://paste.kde.org/pmdx0jjwq
<valorie> just -f, no kate
<valorie> that makes it try to fix all dependencies
<nescius> nothing changed
<valorie> :(
<valorie> this is in 14.04, correct?
<nescius> this is saucy now
<nescius> i have same issues with the 'trusty'
<captain_haddock> nescius: Try aptitude instead of apt
<nescius> i have saucy repos, no kde packages installed..
<captain_haddock> nescius: Try aptitude instead of apt-get*
<nescius> captain_haddock: i tried aptitude, apt, synaptic, muon (when it was installed)
<nescius> synaptic has some results - it sets every depencencies for kate and then selects kate itself for removal..
<valorie> very peculiar
<captain_haddock> nescius: What does "no kde packages installed" mean?
<valorie> I"m sure nobody messed with saucy packages
<nescius> captain_haddock: i removed them as packages, i only have what is opened in my current session :(
<nescius> valorie: i am sure i messed my apt db somehow
<valorie> which install -f should fix, nescius
<valorie> if you use it exactly as i typed it above
<valorie> nothing else
<valorie> oh, after doing an apt-get update
<valorie> and probably dist-upgrade as well
<nescius> here are the results  -http://paste.kde.org/p9zh24hn3
<nodice> kubuntu doesn't work for me - same problem as before
<captain_haddock> nescius: perhaps you should try installing KDE properly first? (or kubuntu-desktop)
<nodice> 13.10 and 14.04 and no change!!!!!!!!!!!
<nodice> nescius: don't do it!
<captain_haddock> nodice: What is the same problem as before?
<nodice> my smartphone won't connect
<nodice> I can connect with ubuntu and gnome
<nodice> so, it is a kde-based issue??
<nescius> captain_haddock: i tried what you suggested: http://paste.kde.org/pgjdi1swt
<nodice> why would you install kde?
<captain_haddock> nodice: smartphone?
<nodice> yes, my htc one x
<valorie> damn, something is seriously broken in your system, nescius
<valorie> this is a plain saucy install, up to date, no pinning, no PPAs?
<nescius> valorie: i know, i have the same for too long.. upgraded from the last LTS
<captain_haddock> nescius: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ark audiocd-kio (etc.); list all dependencies
<nodice> so with all the smartphones out there, the kde devs didn't address the problems at all
<nescius> nothing is pinned, there were some kde ppas before the 4.11.5
<valorie> so you went 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 ?
<captain_haddock> nodice: stop whining and explain your problem properly.
<nodice> it won't open anything - aka won't mount
<nodice> available devices shows 3 logos lol
<captain_haddock> That is not explaining your problem properly.
<captain_haddock> lolol
<valorie> nodice, did you file a bug about this before?
<nodice> yes, long ago
<nodice> I got rid of kubuntu since it was never fixed
<valorie> any comments or feedback on your bug report?
<nescius> thanks for your help, this does not work, i am going to drop apt and try pacman instead, maybe it will output something tangable and usefull
<valorie> my phone connects just fine
<valorie> nescius: not for kubuntu!
<valorie> that's ... arch I think
<nodice> I am showing obvious bugs unless you think the logo of a smartphone should be displayed THREE times?!?
<valorie> nodice, screenshot?
<nescius> i think that it should be multiplatform, isnt it?
<valorie> no, it is not
<nescius> like smart or whatever the suse guys are using
<valorie> pacman will not work in kubuntu or any debian dirivetive
<valorie> oh geez
<valorie> derivative
<nescius> it does, but it is literally pacman the game
<nescius> :D
<valorie> we use dpgk/apt
<valorie> ok
<valorie> lol
<nodice> "Unknown error code 150'
<nodice> I/O problem
<nodice> please send a full bug report blah, blah
<nodice> what for?
<valorie> right, without one, problems can't be fixed
<nodice> the bug is ongoine - I said I filed one beforeeeeeeee
<valorie> sure, but I don't have a bug number to check
<nodice> it's detected as a camera
<nodice> ubuntu with gnome detects it at least
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so you know you don't have a bad cable or something
<nodice> my conclusion: kde sucks
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nodice> in Dolphin:  camera:   HTC HTC One (ID3)
<valorie> ah, we have the same phone
<nodice> HTC twice? lol
<valorie> Available devices: Portable Media Player (Android Phone)
<nodice> 'Open with File Manager' is shown twice too
<valorie> in Dolphin: Android Phone
<valorie> ah, camera is seen separately, yes
<nodice> I guess kde detects it as 3 phones connected?  lol
<nodice> or cameras
<valorie> it is listed under both Media and Devices
<nodice> I was told kde is really good now... nah
<valorie> which is proper, I think
<valorie> depending on what you want to access
<valorie> so you can get your photos off without drilling down
<valorie> I find that convenient
<valorie> ymmv
<nodice> whatever
<valorie> thanks for pointing that out; I hadn't noticed before
<nodice> it's under 'Portable Media Player' and shows 3 icons
<nodice> beside one is Android Phone
<valorie> and getting to Dolphin from the Camera does indeed go directly to the camera
<valorie> nice
<valorie> so you can go directly to your music files too
<valorie> excellent
<nodice> your fairy tales don't interest me
<nodice> my smartphone comes alive and walks by itself
<valorie> mine is crippled by Verizon
<valorie> not so talented
<nodice> ppl are asking how to connect this phone in the forum lol
<nodice> good luck
<nodice> probably have to use some workaround... easier to use another distro
<valorie> I use kdeconnect and it's lovely
<nodice> okay done experiment... kubuntu sucks still... case closed
<valorie> good riddance
<captain_haddock> Anybody familiar with virtualbox?
<valorie> I think that's the one most of us use
<valorie> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<valorie> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<valorie> I think I added the extension pack when I used it for testing
<nescius> valorie: so, it seems that my issues were due to forgotten libsolid4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 which took me few days to track down..
<nescius> F*CK!
<nescius> i feel much better now
<valorie> I'm happy to hear that
<nescius> valorie: greatly appreciate your help
<valorie> but I don't understand why updating, then dist-upgrading, and finally, install -f didn't find that
<valorie> well, all I did was commiserate with you
<valorie> lol
<nescius> it did found that, it was just unable to report it as the output lack useable details like conflicts and version numbers
<nescius> its my fault.. playing with ppa when i dont feel like fixing it aferwards..
<valorie> :(
<Num83rGuy> If I choose full disk install will the installer preserve my current home folder contents?
<valorie> no
<valorie> you have to choose to set aside your /home
<Num83rGuy> OK, thanks.
<valorie> it's an excellent idea to do so, btw
<valorie> google a bit, there is lots of info about how best to do so
<Num83rGuy> Need to do a reinstall, install another OS, and rework my partitions but, I really don't have the space to juggle all of it around without it becoming a fustercluck.
<Num83rGuy> Was hoping for an easer way.(c)
<valorie> hd space is pretty cheap these days
 * valorie is no good at juggling
<Num83rGuy> Not when you are as broke as I am. LOL.  Sigh, more surveys for spare change it is then.
<valorie> SSDs are still somewhat spendy
<valorie> but HDs?
<Num83rGuy> Ya, too rich by far.
<valorie> ok
<Num83rGuy> Well I might be able to get the funds in a month or two.
<valorie> Num83rGuy: couldn't you just install the other OS in a VM?
<valorie> then you don't have to mess with your partitions
<valorie> just use what you have
<valorie> or just upgrade, which is what I did
<Num83rGuy> Vm is a no go I only have 3 GiB RAM and need at least 2 for the other OS.
<valorie> ok
<Num83rGuy> I was supposed to up grade but, other things came up. :(
<valorie> do you have an old HD around for that other OS to be on?
<valorie> what is keeping you from upgrading now?
<valorie> it takes some time, but just start it before you go out or to bed or something
<Num83rGuy> I have (1) SATA 1TiB, 4 partitions  - (1) SATA 150GiB 1 part - (1) PATA 300GiB 1 part - (1) 80GiB 1 part and verry little space among them. It can be done but it's not going to be fun.
<valorie> I'd have to diagram that all out, i think
<rowlode> Hi, happy easter! the last 2 days i ugraded 8 systems to 14.04. vm guests and laptop worked like a charm. Nice job done! However, i'm having a real pain with my desktop (amd fx 8 core cpu, 32 gb ram and 4 ssd harddrives): kubuntu stops booting 10 out of 11 attempts right after ssd detection after about 23 seconds. Ideas? Is it a bug? If so where and how to report?
<valorie> I use filelight every once in awhile to see if there is unknown crap bollixing up space
<valorie> I found some old .kde folders today that were *huge*
<Num83rGuy> A lot of blender renderings, documents, music, video, My Steam libary that I don't want to spend 6 months to redownload. :D
<valorie> and a bunch of old ISOs i could dump
<Num83rGuy> Yeah I have been on a cleaning spree too.
<valorie> turned out I didn't really *need* the room, but I seed all the *buntu ISOs, and that takes a bit of room
<rowlode> Can anyone help with boot time problem?
<valorie> rowlode: state your problem, and if someone can help, they will
<Num83rGuy> rowlode:  Sorry, I Have no experence with SSD drives.  Perhaps booting into recovery mode will give you the information you need to find an answer.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Num83rGuy> Look for messages about read or write errors and do a drive check when you get to the menu.
<rowlode> Boot in recovery fails. Its where i realized when it stops booting
<Num83rGuy> Ah, then I am clueless. Sorry.
<rowlode> Once it actually boots i checked the logs on the previous boots but there are no errors. booting just freezes.
<valorie> have you encountered this before?
<Num83rGuy> Well one person said they had to disable IDE support in BIOS to boot from SSD but, most motherboards don't have IDE these days.
<valorie> I boot from SSD
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> but I bought my son's computer with that already set up
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<rowlode> Yes, since 13.04 with my old desktop hardware (amd 6 core cpu, 32 gb ram, same ssds)
<lordievader> Hey valorie, how are you?
<valorie> good! and you?
<valorie> rowlode: could your ssd have failed?
<valorie> I heard that when they go, it is a sudden death
<rowlode> Well my corsair ssds are on sata ports, however in bios the mode is auto, so i'm gonna check this
<lordievader> valorie: Doing good. Got this dualboot almost the way I want it :)
<rowlode> Yeah, i thought about that, already
<valorie> dual-booting what and what, lordievader?
<valorie> rowlode: if so, you could put / and /boot onto your other disk, right?
<rowlode> With 13.10, i could boot every 5th time, now every 10th, so i'm expected rather a linux problem than failing ssds
<rowlode> i can't right now, as each disk is already one of those mount points
<valorie> that doesn't sound like a software problem to me....
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<rowlode> Ok
<lordievader> o/
<silv3r_m00n> while booting, the screen with kubuntu + 5 dots that comes up, its resolution is not correct, how do i fix it ? it happened after installing the nvidia drivers
<valorie> is it possible you have a bad copy of grub2 in some of these mount points?
<valorie> something which wasn't upgraded with the rest?
<rowlode> So i might have to buy an old style hdd and see if the problem goes away
<valorie> i would do grub-repair first
<valorie> and see if that's it
<valorie> !grub-repair
<valorie> fine then
<rowlode> not sure. Grub-repair is a cmd?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: You probably cannot fix that. I think it has to do with when the drivers are loaded. Basic functionality (read low res) is usually possible, if higher is wanted the driver should be loaded.
<rowlode> But the problem comes way after grub
<rowlode> It's hard to see a connection
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: did you try xrandr though?
<valorie> rowlode: I see your point
<lordievader> rowlode: So where does it crash/hang?
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: the grub screen resolution is also very low after adding nvidia card
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: xrandr ?
<valorie> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Here it jumps back to text mode plymouth after installing the driver ;)
<valorie> pff, it's not just for dual screens
<lordievader> valorie: Hihi, X is way later ;)
<rowlode> After about 23 sec. linux detects a real time clock, then usb devices, then sda, sdb, sdc, sdd and freeze
<valorie> that's not a good info for xrandr
<lordievader> rowlode: Hmm, allways on the disks?
<rowlode> Yes
<lordievader> fsck + smart checks ;)
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: this is the output of my xrandr, http://pastie.org/9096849
<rowlode> lordievader: On 13.10 it was very rare that it stopped right after rtc or mice (< 1% of boot freeze cases)
<lordievader> rowlode: Still it is a good idea to do the checks I've suggested, you might just have a bad disk on your hands.
<silv3r_m00n> so it can't be fixed ?
<valorie> lordievader should look at that, he said NO
<valorie> :-)
<rowlode> Yes, thanks for your hints lordievader and valorie. I'm gonna check them next time i ned to bootand it fails again. Until then: never stop a running system ;-)
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Probably not.
<valorie> good luck, rowlode
<valorie> pff, too slow
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: It might be (very unlikely) that you can recompile the kernel with the driver included instead of a module. But this is unlikely and not supported here.
<silv3r_m00n> an nvidia welcome screen comes after the kubuntu 5 dot screen, so this means that nvidia drivers are loaded after that ?
<lordievader> Hmm, fsck and smart can usually be done on a running system....
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> they might have a patch for you to test
<valorie> really nice folks in there
<lordievader> I suppose, don't really know the nvidia drivers.
<valorie> in kubuntu we don't mess with the kernel
<valorie> but they fixed my sound once a couple of years ago
 * lordievader wonders if Kubuntu would boot his 3.15-rc1 kernel.
<silv3r_m00n> can gpu performance be effected by the desktop env ? either kde or cinnamon ? i have quadcore+8gram + geforce 210 on 2 machines, the machine with linux mint cinnamon had better graphics rendering compared to this kubuntu machine
<jaik> hi
<jaik> question...
<jaik> I just jumped from kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04
<valorie> did the upgrade go well?
<jaik> and noticed that the display settings chanded a lot
<jaik> actually I still have 12.04
<jaik> I have two partitions for installing
<jaik> one I use it for regular use and the other for testing
<jaik> actually Im doing a test run
<jaik> any who...
<jaik> on 12.04 when I connect an external display
<jaik> it would automatically popup a dialog with a question if I wanted to automatically config my dual monitor
<jaik> dont see that anymore
<jaik> so I went straigt to the display settings
<valorie> now there is kscreen
<jaik> and everything is changed
<valorie> by "everything" not sure what you mean
<jaik> long sroty short
<jaik> cant find how to mirror my display
<jaik> before it was real easy
<valorie> well, I feel very ignorant -- I don't know what you mean by "mirror the display" either
<valorie> hopefully someone who knows more will speak up
<jaik> o to display same image on both displays
<jaik> before I would just select an option
<jaik> I think it was something like "make displays the same size"
<jaik> and by clicking that it would find the best resolution for both displays to show the same thing on both of them
<valorie> you might check out xrandr
<jaik> but on 14.04 I only see a screen that show both my displays
<valorie> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jaik> oh ok
<jaik> let me check it out
<silv3r_m00n> does compiz work with kubuntu ?
<valorie> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 126 kB
<valorie> if it's packaged, it can be used
<cr45h0v3r1d3> sweet
<cr45h0v3r1d3> so you can get all kinds of fancy 3d desktop effects in kubuntu too i'm guessing ?
<valorie> in kwin it's built in, yes
<cr45h0v3r1d3> and non 3d wobbly windows etc
<cr45h0v3r1d3> valorie: good news ;)
<valorie> if you computer can render the stuff
<cr45h0v3r1d3> yeah should be able to
<valorie> systemsettings
<valorie> go wild
<lordievader> jaik: Just drag the two screen on top of eachother for mirror.
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: There is no need for compiz, we got kwin :D
<cr45h0v3r1d3> yeah i think you can just use the built in kwin, without installing compiz
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: yeah kwin is working fine, i hope its using my graphics card for the job
<jaik> lordievader: tried it and it did something real funky
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: You can check, system settings -> desktop effects -> advanced -> compositing type.
<jaik> it compacted the image from desktops
<lordievader> jaik: It will match the resolution, is that what you mean?
<jaik> yes thats what I want
<jaik> for it to match both resolutions
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: compositing type is opengl 2.0 and opengl renderer is the nvidia driver, so i guess its working
<jaik> but when I tried draging my secondary display to my prmary display
<jaik> it showed a distorioned imaged with what seemed to be both desktops on each display
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Jup :)
<cr45h0v3r1d3> both monitors have the same native resolution jaik?
<lordievader> jaik: Hmm, that is strange. Unfortunatly I don't have a multimonitor setup here to see if I get the same behaviour.
<jaik> cr45h0v3r1d3: no
<jaik> but that the thing
<jaik> on verision 12.04 i would select to make both resolutions the same
<jaik> and after clicking apply it would reduce resolutions on both displays to the highest compatibe dislay for both
<cr45h0v3r1d3> yeah
<jaik> but on this new version I dont see nothing like that. I assumed that by draging one display on top of the other that would do the trick but it did what I described earlier
<jaik> like a distorted split screen on both my laptop and my tv
<cr45h0v3r1d3> maybe you can manually do it in the settings somewhere
<lordievader> jaik: Can you give the output of the command "xrandr"?
<lordievader> !pastebin | jaik
<ubottu> jaik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jaik> sure
<jaik> let me hook up both my displays
<jaik> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297391/
<lordievader> jaik: What happens when you first set both to 1360x768 and then mirror them?
<captain_haddock> valorie: Still around?
<valorie> yes
<captain_haddock> valorie: re:virtualbox, I'm having trouble accessing my USB from within an XP guest
<valorie> I assume by XP you mean windows
<valorie> I've never done that, sorry
<valorie> there may be others who use VMs a lot more than me
<jaik> lordievader: have not tried that let me see. this is actually a different tv than the one I used earlier on this one it just takes the highest resolution and displays same image on both. But since my laptop renders a smaller resolution I only see portion of the display
<jaik> lordievader: cant change my tv res http://imagebin.org/306722
<lordievader> Try xrandr ;)
<jaik> will do thx
<captain_haddock> valorie: No worries. Thanks :)
<jaik> lordievader: did it. used this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297457/
<jaik> thx
<jaik> Ill just make a little script to do this. I use my laptop a lot with xbmc :p
<lordievader> jaik: Jup that'll work ;) You can just throw the command in your xinit.
<jaik> me again... wondering if ther is a way for me to automatically run this command when I plug in my hdmi cable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297457/
<MoonUnit`> maybe with sec 'simple event correlator' it watches logs and can exec a command when it see's a matching pattern.
<MoonUnit`> http://simple-evcorr.sourceforge.net/man.html
<jaik> I actually found something that might work... https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=96537
<mrub> hello everyone! yesterday i upgraded to 14.04 and now i get an kwallet error code 42 and cannot access my wallet. so far, i have not found a comprehensive list of kwallet errors. can anyone point me to such a list and or tell me what goes wrong?
<Quintasan> mrub: I think people in #kde-devel might know more
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tester1337> hello, I got a question about kubuntu I was hoping someone can help me with?
<tester1337> so currently I got a dual boot system windows 7 and Ubuntu. I am wondering if I want to install kUbuntu do I just have to overwrite the ubuntu install or do I need to do the whole grub restore thing aswell before that
<lordievader> tester1337: You can simply install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package on your Ubuntu machine to have Kubuntu :)
<mrub_> Quintasan: thank you
<rvraghav93> Why does "Show in folder" of downloads when opened via the Download tab of chrome open via konquerer rather than dolphin ?
<rvraghav93> this changed behaviour was after upgrading to 14
<rvraghav93> Any suggestions to change it back to dolphin?
<snele> rvraghav93: go to system settings>default applications and choose dolphin for default file manager
<rvraghav93> snele: thanks :)
<rcw2> yes, chrome may have an audio issue.  maybe i should reinstall it
<vistakiller> hello i have just upgrade my system and is an excellent version but i am little confused with popup notifications
<vistakiller> is not appear good
<vistakiller> is there anyway to change them?
<prillian5> hi
<DJ_Unibob> Sigh, upgrading to 14.04 broke my system, stuck at 1024x768 on my primary display and my secondary display refuses to work.
<prillian5> can i switch from a non LTS to LTS version?
<vistakiller> prillian5 yes
<genii_> prillian5: You can go for instance from 13.10 to 14.04, yes
<vistakiller> DJ try to reinstall gpu card drivers
<vistakiller> anyone know why i have a plasma popup in the left up corner for notifications?
<prillian5> k, cause i've read before that this is not possible in each circumstances
<DJ_Unibob> ALright. I'll try that, how would I go about finding the propreitery drivers program?
<prillian5> but btw. i read before 10 seconds, that openoffice is back in kubuntu ?!
<genii_> prillian5: If you are running for instance 13.04 then likely you need to go 13.04->13.10->14.04
<prillian5> not libre anymore?
<prillian5> ah sorry, i was wrong
<prillian5> see, libre is still in use.
<vistakiller> DJ what gpu you have?
<DJ_Unibob> eVga 8800 GTS 640 mb
<vistakiller> there is a progamme in system for gpu drivers
<DJ_Unibob> which is nVidia, if you were unsure.  :)
<vistakiller> use it and install them
<DJ_Unibob> Not for my linux partition, no.
<vistakiller> 333.38 is in the repositories
<vistakiller> give in a treminal
<vistakiller> glxinfo
<vistakiller> and take a look what driver you use
<prillian5> is there a overview what changed for 14.04
<DJ_Unibob> at least I haven't found it anyway, I do see the 333.38 in the repositories, but it shows them as already running, but doesn't seem to make a difference.
<prillian5> from 13.10
<DJ_Unibob> telling me a system restart is needed, hopefully this will work, I'll brb.
<vistakiller> prillian5 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<vistakiller> can anyone ping my name to see notifications?
<prillian5> [~spiros@94.71.217.157] [17:13] ==  realname : purple [17:13] ==  channels : #kubuntu [17:13] ==  server   : hitchcock.freenode.net [Sofia, BG, EU] [17:13] == End of WHOIS
<DJ_Unibob> That fixed the display issue.  :)
<vistakiller> how can i get off the plasma notification in the left upper corner?
<DJ_Unibob> I disabled the quiet boot and there were quite a few things that had a status of [fail] during the boot.
<prillian5> some nice improvements
<DJ_Unibob> I'm now going to see if I can boot into the ubuntu desktop, that was failing before, though I could boot into KDE
<prillian5> btw. big praise to KDE. Have to used gnome some weeks ago. Result: I still not like it. I love KDE
<Shaan7> prillian5: thanks :D
<prillian5> the new networkmanager is also really nice
<vistakiller> anyone know about notifications? why i have a plasma notification appart from tray in the left up corner?
<vistakiller> anyone else has this?
<MoonUnit`> vistakiller, do you have an extra notification widget on the screen?
<vistakiller> yes but i dont remember to install it
<vistakiller> is in the up left corner and it dont have tools to delete it or to erase it
<vistakiller> is just a plasma icon that popup and stay there
<vistakiller> anyone else has this?
<vistakiller> notify-osd is a native kubuntu package?
<MoonUnit`> vistakiller,  maintainer is DX Team <dx-team@lists.ubuntu.com> , i don't have it installed on mine
<vistakiller> MoonUnit do you have this in you system? the upcorner plasma?
<MoonUnit`> only notifications i have are from the notification widget in the system tray.
<vistakiller> strange then how they get there.. :P
<vistakiller> is an upgrade system
<vistakiller> time for a restart
<vistakiller> i think i have found it
<vistakiller> is from pidgin :P
<MoonUnit`> hah i have pidgin notifications disabled
<Shaan7> just use kde telepathy :)
<prillian5> #is-AO+13/4ab!
<vistakiller> i use pidgin 6 years now..
<vistakiller> maybe more
<prillian5> i also have used pidgin many years, and it is great application. But now i use telepathy and konversation
<prillian5> i like the integration of telepathy in main OS, and there is nothing i miss at the moment, but a good irc integration, cause of this i use konversation
<vistakiller> i dont know how to add irc to telepathy
<prillian5> vistakiller: me too, cause of this i use konversation ( don't like quassel )
<prillian5> konversation is better for irc than pidgin
<prillian5> and the only downside is, that irc and messenger is not still in the same programm (like in pidgin before), but the upside is, not so much gnome-packeges need to be installed anymore (for pidgin)
<prillian5> hope voip will work soon in telepathy.
<vistakiller> now i lost thunderbird new email notification
<vistakiller> i dont know how i get this to work with kde notification
<vistakiller> i dont remember
<prillian5> vistakiller: better use kmail
<prillian5> its really great
<prillian5> switched before 2 years to kmail. great groupware
<vistakiller> i use kmail for dapper but i stop use it three years now after an upgrade that break everything
<prillian5> i know this dark time of kmail, but trust me, those times are gone
<vistakiller> i will give a try
<vistakiller> i was once a loyal kmail user :P
<prillian5> i even hate kmail in those times and also switched to thunderbird. But till 2 years  it is solid like in KDE3
<prillian5> The devs done a good job and the desktop integration is also really good.
<prillian5> k, i'm out now
<vistakiller> ok bye :)
<prillian5> barbecue time :D
<vistakiller> is there a bitcoin plasma widget?
<MoonUnit`> seems to be 4
<Krise> hi, need some help
<genii> !details | Krise
<ubottu> Krise: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Krise> how can i enable mobile broadband?
<Krise> i can see enable wireless and enable networking but no enable mobile broadband
<Krise> anybody?
<DJ_Unibob> Thanks guys, everything seems to be back in order, much appreciated.
<genii> Krise: What sort of device are you using to connect to the mobile broadband? eg: tethering your phone, internal mPCIe card like Gobi, external USB device like LTE RocketStick, etc
<Krise> i have Huawei internet stick
<Krise> i did make new connection in network manager but still nothing
<genii> Krise: Sometimes firmware for the device must be downloaded and placed in /lib/firmware/ directory. Other times special instructions may be needed. Please unplug the stick, wait 5 seconds and then re-plug it in, and then please use the pastebin service to put the results of: dmesg|tail   so that we can determine the exact device codes for it
<Krise> ok, dont go anywhere genii, i have to disconnect this computer and plug it in to my kubuntu laptop
<genii> Krise: I'm here for at least the next 4 1/2 hours :)
<Krise> good
<scrollice> hiii
<Krise> genii
<Krise> http://paste.kde.org/pd8mbxm5x
<lordievader> Good evening.
<genii> Krise: Reading
<Krise> thank u genii
<vistakiller> after three years away from kmail i think is still very confusing
<vistakiller> to much option nothing clear what to do
<genii> Krise: Do you have the package "usb-modeswitch" installed?
<Krise> im not sure,
<Krise> and i can not  doo that without geting my int.stick work
<Strav> He. I'm having some troubles in getting pulseaudio to recognize my usb headset. I set the log level to 3 and here is the syslog when I try to plug the headset: http://pastebin.com/YnArhuLw  (note, the headset is recognized when I boot or if I reset pulse audio but this messes with phonon and I'd rather avoid having to reset pulse each time) Any suggestion on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated :)
<genii> Krise: You have no wired connection nearby to plug directly into, or a regular wifi?
<genii> Krise: What says the result of: apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch   ..?
<vistakiller> anyone work with kmail?
<Krise> one sec genii
<vistakiller> how can i add two account to one incoming folder?
<Krise> genii it says installed : 1.2.3 +repack0- lubuntu3
<genii> Krise: OK. That's good, actually.
<Krise> good
<Krise> i like good
<lordievader> :)
<Strav> vistakiller: I'd be interested to know too.
<vistakiller> can i merge two accounts in kmail?
<vistakiller> in one folder?
<vistakiller> there are 100 option in kmail and there is no simple option to merge the folders :P
<vistakiller> why they dont keep simple?
<tadh> does anyone know how to actually un-install baloo ? I really do not need my cpu pegged all the time
<genii> What says the result of command: grep -n Huawei /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules | grep 1506        (please type it carefully to be exact with uppercase H in Huawei for instance)
<tadh> also why was baloo even shipped on by default. can't kde ask before turning this stuff on?
<Strav> tadh: once the indexing is done, baloo should keep quiet most of the time (at least this is what I experience)
<tadh> I mean it should ask what to index
<tadh> not blow through 500gb home dir
<tadh> with plain text datafiles which are 10s of GB
 * genii slides BluesKaj a fresh coffee
<tadh> :sigh: this nepomunk stuff is always frustrating
<Shaan7> tadh: http://vhanda.in/blog/2014/04/desktop-search-configuration/
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :)
<vistakiller> no luck with merging account folders
<tadh> yeah i saw that. I did that and it didn't work
<vistakiller> this kmail is very confusing
<tadh> i ended up doing the hack where I moved the binaries
<tadh> i was hoping for a better solution
<vistakiller> i will stay with thunderbird
<genii> Krise: No result for the grep command I gave ?
<Krise> genii, do i have to plug styick in ?
<genii> Krise: Not for that
<Krise> ok
<Krise> Hold on genii i paste this to pastebin
 * genii makes more coffee
<Krise> genii here is something to read when drinking cofee http://paste.kde.org/p8ojlz9ii
<genii> Krise: You forgot the | (pipe) part before the "grep 1506" :)  Can you please re-issue the command?
<Krise> ok
<Krise> sorry
<genii> Krise:Actually, my sorry.... the part we want to look for is not on the same line as the manufacturer name... please use instead: grep -n 12d1 /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules| grep 1506     ( where here the 12d1 is for Huawei and 1506 is the specific device we want)
<genii> ( the command may give no result, in which case we then need to add it manually)
<Programmer_> anyone having issues with chromium syncing tabs between phone and desktop correctly since the 14.04 update?
<vistakiller> in chrome that work without problems
<Programmer_> Anyone know how to stop Krunner automatically launching if I start typing on the desktop? kinda annoying which I start typing thinking im typing into a window that just popped up? I'm on 14.04 btw.
<Programmer_> vistakiller, Im having issues with it
<Programmer_> Anyone know how to stop Krunner automatically launching if I start typing on the desktop? kinda annoying which I start typing thinking im typing into a window that just popped up? I'm on 14.04 btw.
<Programmer_> oops
<vistakiller> where you typing this?
<vistakiller> for krunner?
<Programmer_> like on the desktop
<vistakiller> krunner pop without opening it?
<Programmer_> yeah
<Programmer_> w/o pressing alt+F2
<vistakiller> in my system work like before but i am in upgrade system
<Ashareth> it's not a 14.02 problem
<Programmer_> hmmmm
<Ashareth> it does the same to me on 13.x
<Programmer_> interesting
<vistakiller> i dont have it in 13.x
<Ashareth> and i understand how it can be annoying :p
<Programmer_> didnt do it for me on 13.10
<Programmer_> so no one knows how to fix it?
<Programmer_> what about the "new" builtin synaptics?
<Programmer_> my touchpad still moves when im typing
<Programmer_> that has to be a 14.04 issue
<Programmer_> and the ibus thing keeps freezing my keyboard unless i close it
<Programmer_> just highlight if you can help
<vistakiller> i am in desktop and i dont have any of that problems
<Programmer_> dammit
<vistakiller> there is no option for touchpad to disable moving?
<Programmer_> in the settings
<Programmer_> i could try reinstall synaptics, but meh
<vistakiller> i see that is not installed and for me
<vistakiller> it says synaptics driver is not installed
<vistakiller> but i am in desktop...
<Programmer_> im in desktop
<Programmer_> well laptop. same thing
<mike> Sysinfo for 'mike-HP-ProBook-4430s': Linux 3.2.0-60-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Corei3-2330MCPU@2.20GHz at 800 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 3/48GB, RAM: 1806/7920MB, 129 proc's, 16.0min up
 * genii sips his coffee and wonders what that was all about
<lordievader> Are we sharing uname -a output?
<ifohancroft> Hello. Is there any known issue with the recommended proprietary driver for NVIDIA (331.38) in Kubuntu 14.04 i686?
<ifohancroft> In other words: I am using NVIDIA GeForce G210M (GT218M) and when I choose that driver from the Driver Manager in System settings, it's almost impossible to login
<ifohancroft> I get login loop or tons of graphic glithes
<ifohancroft> glitches*
<bennypr0fane_> guys, how can I make Quassel keep logs of all my chats?
<ifohancroft> bennypr0fane_: I think you would get more help if you'd ask in #quassel
<bennypr0fane_> ifohancroft: ok, thakns, will do
<ifohancroft> you're welcome
<D353R7F0X_> Has anyone had problems with the proprietary nvidia drivers after updating to 14.04  64bit?
<lordievader> D353R7F0X_: Got the 304 running here. No problems yet.
<D353R7F0X_> cool thanks
<andy64> hi
<lordievader> o/
<pedro__> hola
<bprompt> !es | pedro__
<ubottu> pedro__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2014-04-22
<webchatsucks> Does anyone know how to change all trackers in ktorrent using sed or something? A tracker I use has it's URL changed. I tried doing this and it did change it in the files, but then I started ktorrent up again and the tracker wasn't changed. I tried this: for a in tor*/tracker_status tor*/trackers; do sed -i 's/oldtracker.com/newtracker.com/g' "$a"; done
<webchatsucks> I'm asking here because the ktorrent channel is dead.
<SWS> I have a question about Kbuntu 12.04LTS preload
<SWS> I purchased a couple of Optiplex towers from a recyler in town, and they have Kbuntu loaded. But when I fire them up, the strat as if they were being loaded for the first time with the welcome screen coming up as if the os has never been registered. How is this done?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> i upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04, now the external repositories that were added previously, do i need to manually change them from saucy to trusty ? is there a shortcut ?
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: they didn't automatically change?
<valorie> it has been a long time since it was advised to manually change the repositories in order to upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: during the upgrade the ppa and other repositories were just disabled
<silv3r_m00n> i actually used update-manager program
<silv3r_m00n> and when i look at the sources.list i see them pointing to saucy, so i guess i first have to change them to trusty before enabling
<valorie> which repos are you thinking about re-enabling, silv3r_m00n?
<valorie> old PPAs and other specialty repos may no longer be needed
<valorie> quite a few people had difficulties upgrading because of them
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: there are quite a few, virtualbox, simplescreenrecorder, codelite and many others
<silv3r_m00n> and many games, whose latest versions are not available in the default ubuntu repos
<silv3r_m00n> i was just wondering, if the ppa urls were supposed to become trusty on their own, or its always done manually
<valorie> those sound ok
<valorie> but I guess you should check and see if there are trusty packages or not
<valorie> we don't package stuff like that
<valorie> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<silv3r_m00n> yeah that i would, and run add-apt-repository with the ppa url again
<silv3r_m00n> i notice a line in my sources.list, # deb http://repos.codelite.org/ubuntu/ trusty universe # disabled on upgrade to trusty    how did it change from saucy to trusty ?
<silv3r_m00n> i didnt do that
<valorie> that sounds like it might be a partner repo
<valorie> those might be auto-updated
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> !codelight
<valorie> !info codelight
<ubottu> Package codelight does not exist in trusty
<valorie> dunno
<silv3r_m00n> np
<valorie> sec
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: I had a further thought -- if you have found software that you think should be packaged by Ubuntu, please file a bug asking for it
<valorie> it's better to have great stuff in the repos rather than using lots of PPAs
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: many of the apps are there, but still using ppa just to get the latest versions, for example 0ad game
<jawoota> does anybody else think the fonts setup in kubuntu out of the box are fugly??
<valorie> again, a bug can be filed to ask for the latest version
<valorie> jawoota: show me what's ugly?
<valorie> I haven't messed with the fonts at all
<jawoota> the ubuntu font *barf*
<jawoota> Oxygen-Sans should really be the default
<valorie> ah, I like it
<jawoota> oh well
<valorie> I use Oxygen Mono for Konversation
<jawoota> yeah that's a good one
<valorie> even better than ubuntu was
<valorie> I agree that a disagreeable font can make using your computer less enjoyable
<valorie> and more difficult
<valorie> fortunately, like everything else, they are easily changed
<jawoota> ja
 * jawoota farts
<skramer_> Hi, I upgraded to Trusty yesterday. The only problem is Akonadi: It fails on migration of KNotes and seems to crash at start leaving me unable to access KMail. Here is the crash report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304626 it creates
<skramer_> How to solve that problem and get KMail and Akonadi to work again?
<valorie> skramer_: you might have better luck in  #kontact
<valorie> where the devels and other experts live
<skramer_> valorie: :) Thanks, Valorie!
<valorie> there is also #akonadi, but I bet the PIM folks can help
<skramer_> How to solve that problem and get KMail and Akonadi to work again?
<skramer_> valorie: Do you know if there´s some effort on bringing Basket back?
<valorie> skramer_: afaik, the maintainer left, and no one has yet stepped up
<valorie> it makes me sad; I loved that application
<skramer_> yes, it has been very helpful & I did not really find any other application to replace it...
<jhunold> skramer_: this is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in server "mysql: column 'name' can not be null when migrating PartTable" [Grave,Confirmed]
<jhunold> skramer_: see comment 16 and following for a manual solution.
<skramer_> jhunold: thanks for the tip. However, it seems I still have Akonadi crashing after I followed the suggested manual solution.
<skramer_> jhunold: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304801 is the new crash report
<jhunold> this is essentially the same crash. can you follow commt #7 and use "SELECT DISTINCT(name) FROM PartTable;" to see if you have more problematic entries?
<skramer_> jhunold: I did the steps of #16 one more time & it seems to work now :) Already got a reminder of a birthday tomorrow while Akonadi now seems to migrate e-mails
<valorie> skramer_: \o/
<skramer_> jhunold: Now KMail works normal again :) Thank you for your assistance!
<aguitel> kubuntu 14.04 is lts?
<jussi> aguitel: yep: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04
<Kilos> morning all. how do i find the workspace switcher on 14.04 please
<lordievader> Good morning.
<silv3r_m00n> is kubuntu-restricted-extras the same as ubuntu-restricted extras ? or should i install both ?
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: you might look at the dependencies and see if they are the same
<valorie> I doubt it, or there wouldn't be two
<valorie> that said, I've never tried using the ubuntu one
<valorie> only kubuntu
<hateball> So... I upgraded to 14.04 (from 12.04) and now I a telepathy plasmoid in my system tray, something I do not wish for. I don't see where I can disable it
<hateball> I can hide it from showing, but I rather it not start at all... since I don't even use it
<hateball> heh... I added another instance of the plasmoid, suddenly I could remove the one previously locked in the system tray as well :)
<valorie> you can uninstall telepathy, can't you?
<hateball> it depends on kubuntu-desktop iirc
<valorie> I also upgraded, but have no such plasmoid or ktp itself either
<hateball> perhaps I installed it at some point
<hateball> oh well, problem solved! I don't mind having packages installed, just no need for them to be running
<hateball> So... now if I run krdc I get errors relating to telepathy, what the...
<klew> does anyone know if KDE/kUbuntu plan to implement a "scaler-slider" like the one in Ubuntu 14.04? I really like KDE but that slider just made me choose Unity instead ^^
<klew> (sitting on a 13.3" with 3200x1800 scaling is quite important)
<valorie> klew: why not file a bug marked as a wish?
<hateball> Hmmm, bringing back the telepathy plasmoid still makes krdc throw errors. And I can't connect to... anything. Fun.
<klew> valorie: mainly because the thought hadn't occured to me xD Will do that :)
<valorie> klew: I've never heard of it before
<valorie> great!
<klew> valorie: it's new in 14.04, just a slider similar to the one you get in OSX on Retina Macbooks
<klew> and it scales beatifully, even when connecting external monitor with lower resolution which was a big issue for me in kUbuntu 13.10
<valorie> sounds cool
<klew> even handles the different aspect ratios rather well (13.3" 16:9 3200x1800 and 24" 16:10 1920x1200)
<klew> Also, Chromium-browser handles scaling quite well if people are interested for future reference, way better than FF
<hateball> too bad the state of chromium 34 is rather dire ;{
<alvin> Any zsh users? man zsh seems to be missing. What's the manual called?
<valorie> dire?
<alvin> Never mind. Found the reason. It's bug 1242108.
<ubottu> bug 1242108 in zsh (Ubuntu) "all zsh manpages are missing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242108
<hateball> Aha, seems the backend in krdc is freerdp and not rdesktop any longer... breaking things if you have extra options added in krdc gui
<hateball> too bad there's no feedback to the user about that ;f
<valorie> hateball: please file a bug at bugs.kde.org about that
<valorie> nothing we can do in kubuntu
<valorie> unless it's a matter of the wrong dependencies or something
<alvin> hateball: That's bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248896 FreeRDP is better in most cases. Better keyboard handling, and support for recent versions of RDP. (Though in some cases rdesktop works better. That's true. I'm anxiously waiting for a new stable release of FreeRDP with many bugfixes.)
<ubottu> KDE bug 248896 in RDP "krdc should use freerdp instead of rdesktop" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<alvin> Option syntax is different from rdesktop, and it will change again, but they will probably keep the current one too.
<hateball> alvin: Yes I know it's better, just annoying when the frontend tells you nothing :p
<hateball> and I have quite a few objects saved with various options
<alvin> True. I know, because I followed that bug in order to know when they switched. I thought both options would stay available. Anyway, I understand the decision. If I'm not mistaken, development of rdesktop has ceased.
<alvin> What's missing now is a decent man page. Take clipboard redirection for example. That's --plugin cliprdr. Nowhere to be found in the man page.
<rethus> after I've ubgrade Kubuntu 13.04 on another pc, i upgrade it on my workstation. Works like a charm. No problems.
<rethus> now i try to test telepathy VOIP-support, which was broken in previous version. I have a fritzbox and setup all the stuff.
<rethus> but i got Network-Error as message below the 622@fritz.box account if I try to connect.
<rethus> how can i got more detailed messages what's wrong with the connection
<rethus> apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" pid=19538 comm="telepathy-haze" requested_mask="read" denied_mask="read" peer="unconfined"
<rethus> this is in syslog
<nginx_> hello
<nginx_> hi,help me
<eagles0513875> hey guys why on the website does it recommend downloading 32bit over 64bit?
<lordievader> !ask | nginx
<ubottu> nginx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rethus> eagles0513875: i use 64bit a long time now, works perfekt. I can recommend it.
<lordievader> eagles0513875: See thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-September/007305.html
<JoeyChan> Hi geeks.   Is anyone tried Chinese language support in Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<musca> lordievader:  so for ubuntu 64-bit is already default, but still not for kubuntu?
<lordievader> musca: Correct.
<natacus> I dont get the startup music when i log into Kubuntu 14.04 - is there a way to enable it?
<eizo> hi, after i've upgraded to 14.04, networkmanager cannot remember the wifi passwords anymore; i have tried with kwallet on or off, but it's the same (kde 4.13)
<natacus> I dont get the startup music when i log into Kubuntu 14.04 - is there a way to enable it?
<natacus> how do i get the "icon only taskbar" to use launcher icons?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soa2ii> Hi, I got a fresh install of 14.04 here. According to lspci my wifi is "0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)". So I installed firmware-b43-installer and tried to "modprobe b43" but the command just hangs. What's the way to go to get my wifi running?
<soa2ii> ok … maybe this'll do it http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/linux/ubuntu-14-04-installation-on-dell-vostro-1000-broadcom-bcm4311/
<BluesKaj> soa2ii, yes it's worth a try. Did you not see the wifi driver optional install during the OS install?
<soa2ii> BluesKaj: Nope. And it did work it seems.
<BluesKaj> yes soa2ii when I installed 13.10 and 14.04 ubiquity gave the wifi driver and network manager settings option
<soa2ii> Hm. It just got skipped here …
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> soa2ii, check out the STA driver in system settings>driver manager, it might work too.
<soa2ii> BluesKaj: Yeah, but if the oss kernel driver works im fine, or?
<BluesKaj> yes soa2ii the STA wasn't a reliable connection here on my BCM4313
<soa2ii> OK then.
<soa2ii> Wasn't a big problem for me … but the notebook is for an elderly person … hope now it just works.
 * BluesKaj nods
<soa2ii> BluesKaj: I got some other issue it seems. If I choose "shut down" it seems to get stuck at the shutdown animation (the kubuntu text)
<soa2ii> Anyone noticed something like that? There is just a really short flash of kernel stuff … looks almost like a panic …
<soa2ii> or some driver crash …
<BluesKaj> soa2ii, have you updated and upgraded since the fresh install?
<soa2ii> BluesKaj: Yep
<soa2ii> Can I somehow get to see what's under the kubuntu shutdown animation?
<lordievader> soa2ii: Press escape?
<soa2ii> lordievader: Will try it.
<BluesKaj> soa2ii, try, init 0 , to shut down
<average_guy> When Kubuntu 14.04 starts up, my conky starts twice, on top of each other.  It is easy to fix but it happens on every boot.  I am totally new to KDE and don't know where to adjust the startup behavior.  My conkystart script is not listed in autostart.
<dcorbin> Where in the settings can I configure the "start menu" in terms of "look and feel"?
<eizo> hi, after i've upgraded to 14.04, networkmanager cannot remember the wifi passwords anymore; i have tried with kwallet on or off, but it's the same (kde 4.13)
<dcorbin> nevermind.
<vistakiller> is there a way to work notifications of thunderbird, pidgin with system notifications?
<natacus> how do i get the "icon only taskbar" to use launcher icons?
<retrik> yo
<tom004> vistakiller: for pidgin head to tools > plugins and enable libnotify popups
<retrik> I cant change my wallpaper wtf?!
<natacus> my desktop crashs if i open the instant messanger!
<retrik> Natacus can you explain it abit more?
<natacus> retrik: I boot up, then i click kmenu and select the instant messenger and once my presence is set to online the plasma desktop crashs - and i need to restart my computer
<alket> is it just my machine or when you change the volume it actually takes effect 1-2 seconds late
<shadeslayer> natacus: please file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> soa2ii: why not use the new driver manager?
<shadeslayer> for your wifi
<ezra-s> hello
<lordievader> o/
<soa2ii> shadeslayer: Because it didn't list my driver.
<shadeslayer> soa2ii: oh ok, might also want to try out linux-firmware-nonfree instead of b43
<vistakiller> i there a way gtk programmes to use system notification system?
<rcw2> i upgraded and chromium has an issue.  i want to completely uninstall it.  What else needs to be done besides this: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser and this: and this rm .config/chromium -rf
<rcw2> and is it recommended to reboot before reinstalling chromium after uninstallation?
<vistakiller> try to delete and hiden folder of the programm
<vistakiller> i see you have done that with rm
<hateball> chromium 34 has many issues sadly
<hateball> I see some of mine are fixed in 35, so that should be pushed down soon
<rcw2> deleted /root/.config/chromium as well
<rcw2> now reinstalling through Discover
<rcw2> looks good so far
<rcw2> ah, still has the same flash issue
<stxaBe> hateball: me too, found a bug
<lordievader> Yeah the state of chromium is quite sad. Copy and paste doesn't work :(
<stxaBe> I even can't type in form bar
<lordievader> :(
<lordievader> I switched to Google Chrome :(
<MrSassyPants> 1x speech dispatcher removal. Fast, clean, unproblematic please.
<vistakiller> notification appear in system tray and in upper left corner like a plasma add on
<vistakiller> is like this https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Prs7qmt8Hm4/U1Z_6oBjRxI/AAAAAAAAAjA/7nj7ExRhG6A/w543-h319-no/dekstop.png
<vistakiller> why this happen?
<ezra-s> vistakiller, it's yakuake terminal
<vistakiller> i know but why notification window goes in system tray and uper left corner
<vistakiller> ?
<vistakiller> both of them
<ezra-s> notification will show wherever you have them configured to show
<ezra-s> you can disable them from showing up
<vistakiller> but i dont configured to show in left uper corner
<ezra-s> up or panel or wheever
<ezra-s> vistakiller, probably it was modified by upgrade
<ezra-s> did you upgrade?
<vistakiller> yes
<vistakiller> but in the previous version works perfect
<vistakiller> how can i change it?
<ezra-s> go to system settings  - Application and system notifications - Ohter notifications
<ezra-s> at the bottom you have where you want them
<vistakiller> is not working this
<vistakiller> whatever i change the uper left corner still exists
<ezra-s> vistakiller, which setting have you set now?
<vistakiller> i am not new kde user i use it for 6+ years now
<vistakiller> i change it to system tray
<ezra-s> then file a bug if you think it's not working correctly
<vistakiller> is there a file in hidden folder that keep that settings?
<vistakiller> can you write my name to see notification?
<lordievader> vistakiller: ping
<vistakiller> same :(
<vistakiller> i have notification in system tray plus a icon in left uper corner
<vistakiller> anyone again?
<lordievader> vistakiller: ping
<vistakiller> same :(
<lordievader> Not really sure what you're trying to do.
<vistakiller> i try to see notification only from system tray
<vistakiller> and one more time someone to write my name?
<vistakiller> anyone please?
<lordievader> vistakiller: ping
<vistakiller> now is not write anything :P
<vistakiller> one more?
<lordievader> vistakiller: ping
<lordievader> Hehe...
<vistakiller> nice i completly break it...:P
<vistakiller> for that i love linux when you try to fix something you break 10 others.. :P
<vistakiller> time for a restart
<vistakiller> ok i fix it :)
<vistakiller> i delete one hiden file with notification settings
<vistakiller> and is done
<vistakiller> one last ping from someone please?
<lordievader> vistakiller: ping
<vistakiller> ok nothing but i will find a solution.. it seems i have now problem with gtk programms
<vistakiller> the kde programms works perfect with notification
<vistakiller> ok thx for the pings :P
<partha_> Hello everyone!
<vistakiller> hi
<partha_> I am trying to use 2 separate X servers on 2 screens. Tried with Ubuntu Unity but it just starts on one screen. So, installed the "kubuntu-desktop" package. Logged out and tried to login to the KDE session. However, this froze my computer almost instantly. Then rebooted. But now, the computer freezes within a couple of seconds after Grub. Can someone please help?
<partha_> BTW, I am using NVIDIA with binary driver v331
<yossarianuk> 14.04 seems pretty damn awesome so far
<MoonUnit`> every except audio for me, clitchy in vlc.
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, oh really? lucky you, I'm having issues
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, not to put a damper on your enthusiasm , but awesome is an over used word for anything that works ok these days :)
<ezra-s> at least on the work laptop
<ezra-s> akonadiserver enjoys to eat my cpu, then the baloo-file-* thing
<yossarianuk> well it just seems that little bit better/more refined that 13.10
<yossarianuk> also first time using kde 4.13.
<yossarianuk> *than*
<ezra-s> no argue on that
<yossarianuk> ezra-s: did you upgrade ?
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, yes, upgrade from 12.04
<yossarianuk> perhaps - try to clear on .kde and other settings .local .config , etc
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, if you don't need a database server then don't us akonadi
<yossarianuk> or try to make  anew user and test that.
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, I don't know is up and running to be honest
<yossarianuk> i.e a clean profile
<ezra-s> why
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, that would be cool but I have several configurations I don't want to lose
<yossarianuk> I just mean for testing (to see if issue is still tehre..)
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, type akon in the kicker search bar then akonadi should show, then you can disable it
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, will do
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, thanks, I saw options to stop it, not sure that will remain disabled on restart
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, it will
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, thanks for the great tip! :)
<BluesKaj> ezra-s,np
<ezra-s> finally cpu load decreasing
<ezra-s> selecting my home for desktop search to not be searched helped with the baloo thing although it remains there using some cpu, is there a way to completely disable it?
<BluesKaj> yes add your /home dir to the exclusion in baloo in system settings
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, yes, thats what I did ^^
<BluesKaj> oops you already did
<ezra-s> :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<ezra-s> I meant, completely disable it, if there is a way
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, hang on
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<ezra-s> hehehe, I see I'm not the only one with issues..
<vistakiller> i cant fix it
<vistakiller> i have delete the .kde to see if was the settings but nothing
<vistakiller> i think is a distro version bug the notifications
<yossarianuk> ezra-s: have you tried asking in #kde ?
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, nope, I use kubuntu
<yossarianuk> kubuntu runs #kde as its desktop //
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, completely disabling can be done but baloo only runs for a few mins at startup depending on your file base size
<ezra-s> yossarianuk, :)
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, it's been running for hours and cpu load does not decrease enough, so Im trying disabling first and see if I find the culprit taking too much
<ezra-s> completely disabling it like in that link, symlinking to bin/true has finally reduce the load under 1.0
<ezra-s> whereas it was always like 2.XX or 3.xx minimum
<ezra-s> im surprised really because I have another kubuntu for my main pc with no issues, I guess I will have to do as yossarianuk suggests and do a clean start, but it¡s a work desktop, so much configuring to do later... :(
<yossarianuk> well you could just create a new user on your existing install first (I personally always fresh install...)
<vistakiller> i cant find a solution :(
<lolmaus> After updating my Kubuntu to 14.04 i receive this in Chrome: http://i.imgur.com/W5xNjSf.png Ideas?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, chrome or chromium ?
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: Chrome.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, chromium for linux , chrome for windows
<vistakiller> in chrome i dont have that problem
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: do i get Google sync in Chromium?
<vistakiller> have you try if the problem exist in chrome?
<BluesKaj> yes
<vistakiller> i see and another one that copmplain about chromium problems
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: you mean you managed to reproduce my issue in Chrome?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, nope
<lolmaus> Oh sorry
<vistakiller> i use chrome but i have not this problem
<vistakiller> i use chrome beta
<vistakiller> lolmaus beta or stable?
<lolmaus> vistakiller: stable.
<vistakiller> can you yty and beta?
<vistakiller> try*
<lolmaus> vistakiller: the bug appears spontaneously. I don't know any method to reproduce it. I've switched to Chromium for now.
<vistakiller> what gpu do you have?
<ezra-s> lolmaus, which compositing type are you using?  (system settings - desktop effects - advanced)
<lolmaus> ezra-s: OpenGL 3.1. I think i didn't change that option.
<vistakiller> and gpu nvidia?
<ezra-s> lolmaus, try default xrender, see if artifacts dissapear
<ezra-s> opengl 3.1 is not the default afaik
<lolmaus> vistakiller: Intel HD 4000
<lolmaus> ezra-s: the artifacts appear not too often so i can't tell whether any change is successful until some hours of browsing.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus,have you upgraded to the latest kde ?
<ezra-s> lolmaus, well, then you know what to do now :D
<BluesKaj> kde 4.13
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: i did dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> always update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade in that order
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: so i did
<alket> do you know how to check software version before downloading in apt-get ?
<vistakiller> imo is something with the gpu driver
<lolmaus> alket: aptitude show package_name
<lolmaus> alket: i think it's `apt-cache show package_name` for vanilla apt
<vistakiller> try to use chrome beta maybe therei is no problem there
<alket> lolmaus: thank you
<BluesKaj> or look in muon discover
<BluesKaj> or just muon itself, it's great for referencing packages
<vistakiller> i have install collibri
<vistakiller> can anyone have the time to ping my name to see notifications?
<lolmaus> vistakiller:
<vistakiller> ok thx that works :)
<lolmaus> As far as notifications are concerned... are there no active notifications in KDE?
<vistakiller> i have disable kde notifications and i have install collibri
<vistakiller> with kde notifications i had this issues
<vistakiller> now it works and with thunderbird :)
<lolmaus> vistakiller: don't you hate that you can't just click the notification to get to the corresponding program?
<lolmaus> vistakiller: it says "you've been pinged at IRC" and you find yourself looking for your irc client
<vistakiller> notifications now is totaly break in my system
<vistakiller> collibri is an solution but not a good one
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, what's collibri?
<vistakiller> a notifications system
<BluesKaj> obviously, but from where?
<BluesKaj> obviously, but from where?
<vistakiller> i give up :( i spent hours to find a solution but i cant fix it
<vistakiller> i think is a bug with notifications in new version of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> glad I don't worry about the notifier much, unless the app has a system tray notification system like konversation highlighting
<vistakiller> i have lost and the notification icon in system tray and in the uper corner the notifications is like this
<vistakiller> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VA1uSC_vv4E/U1aqHj7Pd7I/AAAAAAAAAjY/qPLddHbbyq0/w502-h978-no/dekstop1.png
<qdata> kvirc has a notifier such that when you use nick highlighting set to highlight your own nicj anything with your nick in it pops up in a notifier box for a length of time you set
<qdata> it can either use its own or KDE;s
<vistakiller> take a look here https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-o6AsQyn4K5c/U1arEBy-fWI/AAAAAAAAAjs/Wx3E5QCwaqM/w1565-h978-no/dekstop2.png
<haitham_bar> hello, anyone familiar with laptop's keyboard issues on linux distros?
<haitham_bar> it's not working on any release, new or old
<floryn90> hi everyone
<floryn90> i have a problem with upgrading from kubuntu 13.10 to kubuntu 14.04
<floryn90> i did a sudo do-release-upgrade from terminal
<floryn90> and after reboot a have no desktop and some blocked packages
<floryn90> now i can't install kubuntu-desktop
<floryn90> that depends by kde-window-manager and kde-workspace
<yossarianuk> floryn90: from a terminal - check all sources.list entries show 'trusty'
<yossarianuk> then try
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<floryn90> yossarianuk, i taked it
<floryn90> all entryes are with trusty
<chachan> yossarianuk: also be sure you don't have anything broken with: sudo apt-get install -f
<yossarianuk> - it will recommend that apt-get -f install if its needed...
<floryn90> with apt-get -f install and with apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade it says that all is updated
<yossarianuk> floryn90: in that case - what is blocked ?
<floryn90> it seems that kubuntu-desktop is broken
<floryn90> can't resolve some dependences
<floryn90> such as kde-window-manager and kde-workspace
<yossarianuk> you should pastbin your complete errror.
<floryn90> yossarianuk, this is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7308925/
<BluesKaj> floryn90, try installing kde-workspace. then upgrade and dist-upgrade
<floryn90> yossarianuk, this is output of sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7308934/
<BluesKaj> brb
<floryn90> BluesKaj, kde-workspace depends by kde-window-manager and kde-window-manager-active that can not be found
<yossarianuk> floryn90: it sounds like you do not have a full sources.list
<floryn90> on my laptop i have ubuntu 14.04
<yossarianuk> I suggest generating one http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<yossarianuk> should be the same sources.list
<floryn90> ubuntu 14.04  sources.list and kubuntu 14.04 sources.list are the same ?
<yossarianuk> yes
<floryn90> so i can copy my sources.list to kubuntu and the problem should be resolved
<floryn90> i'll try
<yossarianuk> try that
<yossarianuk> are you new installing or upgrading?
<Guest40801> Hi. Just installed 14.04. In previous versions, I used to use the file copy dialog instead of the notification area. It was very simple to detach it (a simple checkbox) in the preferences. Now in 14.04 I can not see that checkbox. Anyone knows where is it? IOW, how to get the classic file copy dialog?
<Guest40801> Oops... sorry. Found it. Please, disregard....
<floryn90> yossarianuk, on my desktop i'm upgrading from kubuntu 13.10
<floryn90> on my laptop i have new install
<yossarianuk> yes I would copy over the sources.list
<yossarianuk> also disable any ppa's.
<yossarianuk> make sure you do - sudo apt-get update
<floryn90> yossarianuk, i copied sources.list and after that did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<floryn90> i tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but now are more dependencies
<yossarianuk> - try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<floryn90> same result
<yossarianuk> floryn90: do yuou try 'do-release-upgrade'
<yossarianuk> also you do have network conniectivty now ?
<floryn90> yes but it tell me there is no updates
<floryn90> yes i have it
<yossarianuk> ok - if you have an unusable desktop now I would try and remove the packages mentioned
<yossarianuk> then try installing kubuntu-desktop
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> sudo dpkg -r kde-window-manager
<yossarianuk> sudo dpkg -r  kde-workspace
<yossarianuk> then try to install kubuntu-desktop again
<alket> is it just me or when changing volume level it actually takes 1-2 seconds to take effect ?
<floryn90> kde-workspace is not installed
<floryn90> i have installed kde-workspace-data, kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<floryn90> kde-window-manager is not installed too
<yossarianuk> remove all blocking packages
<floryn90> is there a way to remove all kde ?
<yossarianuk> just remove packages blocking the install
<floryn90> but when i go to install kubuntu-desktop it tell me that cannot resolve some dependencies such as kde-window-manager
<yossarianuk> floryn90: pastebin the latest error
<alket> but never remove kubuntu-desktop if you have installed, it might uninstall all the system, this happened to my friend
<floryn90> yossarianuk, this is the output of the command that you told me to execute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309166/
<yossarianuk> floryn90: i'll send you my sources.list - as a test please try and replace your version with this
<yossarianuk> (doesn;t matter that i'm in the uk)
<floryn90> ok
<yossarianuk> also move anything out (temporary) from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<floryn90> yossarianuk, it seems that is blocked (file transfer)
<yossarianuk> ok ill pastebin it
<Linusnewb> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<Linusnewb> I have dist-upgraded my kubuntu tu version 14.04 and now I have a dpkg error for some packages.. it seems it won-t reconfigure it
<Linusnewb> I also use the apt-get -f install command and have the same error pls help me
<floryn90> Linusnewb, i have the same problem
<Linusnewb> floryn samba and winbind?
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, in order to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 run sudo do-release-upgrade. dist-upgrade only upgrades packages in 13.10 which fine before doing r
<BluesKaj> e release upgrade
<Linusnewb> blueskaj I have installed via pop up I think muon makes the upgrade install
<yossarianuk> floryn90: pastebin the latest dep errors when you go to install kubuntu-desktop
<floryn90> yossarianuk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309297/
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, run lsb_release -a to see which release you have
<Linusnewb> ubuntu 14.04 LTS trusty
<Linusnewb> to many depencies for samba-common samba-common-bin samba winbind libnss-winbind:i386 libpam-winbind:i386 smbclient
<PooshhMao> hello, i have some problems with installing qtcreator on 14.04
<PooshhMao> the 5.21 installer from digia doesn't work either anymore
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, have you tried, sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Linusnewb> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<yossarianuk> floryn90: duoble check you haven;t any packages on hold - i;e - dpkg -l | grep ^h
<yossarianuk> also try sudo apt-get clean
<yossarianuk> then sudo apt-get update/uograde
<floryn90> i generated a new sources.list from that tool you shown me
<yossarianuk> cool - anynjoy?
<yossarianuk> *any joy*
<yossarianuk> (back in 5 mins)
<floryn90> after that i found sum hash not corresponding
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, sometimes sudo dpkg --configure -a helps with interrupted installations, if that's what happened in your case.
<Linusnewb> BluesKaj samba-common (2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) configured..... rmdir: `/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d' folder or file not found
<BluesKaj> ok Linusnewb. run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Linusnewb> same eror messages
<genii> It might be helpful if you put the output in a pastebin for us to view
<Linusnewb> wich error messagefrom apt-get upgrade?
<genii> Linusnewb: Yes.
<BluesKaj> !paste | Linusnewb
<ubottu> Linusnewb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yossarianuk> floryn90:
<floryn90> yossarianuk, tell me
<yossarianuk> floryn90: double check you haven;t any packages on hold - i;e - dpkg -l | grep ^h
<yossarianuk> floryn90:: also try sudo apt-get clean
<yossarianuk> then sudo apt-get update/uograde
<yossarianuk> sorry  sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yossarianuk> floryn90: do you have any held packages ?
<Linusnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309503/
<yossarianuk> floryn90: dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<floryn90> yossarianuk, Wait a moment
<floryn90> yossarianuk, no i haven't help packages
<genii> Linusnewb: What do you get if you try: dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<genii> Also, I'll spare you the lecture about running as root ;)
<Linusnewb> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba-common is broken or not installed
<genii> Linusnewb: Try then: apt-get install --reinstall samba-common
<Linusnewb> E: Internal Error, No file name for samba-common:i386
<genii> Hm.
<genii> Linusnewb: You're running a pure 32 bit install, or mixed 64 and 32 bit?
<Linusnewb> pure32 bit
<Linusnewb> it's an old celeron computer 64 bit won't work with it
<genii> Linusnewb: I think I might try: apt-get clean && apt-get install -fy    ...and if that completes, then to do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> work, afk
<Linusnewb> same error
<genii> Linusnewb: What says the result of: apt-cache policy samba-common
<Linusnewb> where is this
<lordievader> Linusnewb: It's a terminal command ;)
<Linusnewb> *** 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2 0   500 http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages   100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Linusnewb> it says it's installed
<genii> Linusnewb: Looks like you have some weird repository there
<genii> Linusnewb: Can you pastebin the output of: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lordievader> genii: That isn't the Turkish mirror?
<lordievader> Hmm, guess that would be tr.archive.ubuntu.com...
<genii> lordievader: If so then why isn't it in the usual format of http://<country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com/    ..?
<genii> Yes, exactly
<lordievader> Then it might be to blame.
<Linusnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309732/
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Could you also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Linusnewb> ohohh
<genii> You have PPA/repositories there from at least two previous versions
<Linusnewb> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Erişim engellendi
<Linusnewb> I have no acess to sources list as root?
<lordievader> Does it exist?
<lordievader> (Phew, this time I didn't make a typo)
<genii> It's not an executable file ( bash is trying to run it there)
<lordievader> Ah, right.
<genii> Linusnewb: More like: cat /etc/apt/sources.list      ... and then to pastebin the result
<Linusnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7309780/
<genii> Looks like it's using that ftp.linux.org.tr as it's main instead of tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<loverdrive> Hi. When i format a new partition (with sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3), then the non-root user can't access to this partition.  Is not strange?
<loverdrive> I'd like to have partition accessible to all users
<Linusnewb> and what does it mean is it a fake adress?
<Linusnewb> I'M coming soon Must go to work yet
<genii> Linusnewb: First, I think you need to move all the PPA files somewhere. Like:  cd ~ && mkdir bork  && mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* bork/     ... then clear out the cached lists:  rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*    ...then I would change all occurence of ftp.linux.org.tr to the official one of tr.archive.ubuntu.com in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<genii> Meh
 * genii goes back to his mug of coffee
<AndyMan1> Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit, Firefox 28.0. I just upgraded. Is it just me or does firefox seem to sit consistently at 10% CPU usage?
<Etriaph> How do I get Kate to remember the files I had open the last time I quit the application?
<lordievader> loverdrive: Probably just the permissions.
<loverdrive> lordievader: yes, i just solved with chown :)
<lordievader> loverdrive: Nice :)
<loverdrive> but it is the first time it happens
<lordievader> Then you've learned a bit about linux permissions :)
<loverdrive> yes :)
<keithzg> Anyone else have samba (the server component, so, smbd and nmbd) stop working with the upgrade to 14.04?
<Guest94705> having an issue on ubuntu 14.04.  using disks(palimpset) to mount a partition at startup, but if I turn off the automatic mounting options, the partition fails to mount
<Guest94705> any suggestions
<Guest94705> ?
<keithzg> palimpset? Isn't that the GNOME Disks utility?
<keithzg> What kind of disk is it and how are you trying to mount it, exactly?
<leomcabrall> I`m trying to upgrade to 14.04 but I`m having a python issue "You python instalation is corrupted. Please fix the symbolic link '/usr/bin/python'. Any one had this issue?
<SeanFromQueens> after upgrading to 14.04 laptop boots to error: symbol "grub_term_highlight_color' and LS returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)... then only ¨returns error: unknown filesystem.¨ for each partition
<dougl> so I used to be able to get videos off my iphone and now I cannnot?
#kubuntu 2014-04-23
<stelios> kalhspera
<jimfriendo> Hey pals, am running the latest Kubuntu 14.04 and am getting the following error whenever I try to do a Git push: gnutls_handshake() failed: Illegal parameter. Apparently this is a pycurl bug and compiling it with openssl instead of gnutls fixes it. I'm not too savy with compiling though and was wondering how long it might be before we see a fix in the repositories? Anyone know if this one is a priority?
<roney> sending an e-mail to the packager may help
<Pici> checking launchpad for a bug report is probably a better first step
<GothPaw> is it normal to install kubuntu 14.04 via flash drive with a, what appears to  be, perfect install only to have it do some really crazy stuff a little less than 2 days later... keep getting a 'usb error -110' causing all usb devices to stop working and then a few  minutes later the screen go white. Yet here I am on the same machine via liveusb
<doctorpepper> when will kde 4.13  be available for 12.04 ?
<DarthFrog> doctorpepper:  Is it being backported to 12.04?
<doctorpepper> DarthFrog: it's actually what i am  asking ?
<cynicist> doctorpepper: 4.12 is and 4.13 isn't a major change so I don't see why not
<cynicist> doctorpepper: probably will just take a little while, opensuse still hasn't OK'd 4.13 yet, they are giving it another month I think
<DarthFrog> Seeing as how 4.13 was only released less than a week ago, I don't think (but don't know) that back-ports are a priority now.
<DarthFrog> kubuntu.org has no mention of 4.13.
<cynicist> it's an odd question really, wait a month and you can upgrade to 14.04
<valorie> why wait a month?
<valorie> 14.04 is excellent right now
<cynicist> because 12.04 is LTS
<DarthFrog> valorie:  I did a fresh install of 14.04 this morning, spent the rest of the day getting things (especially MythTV) working.  Steam now works. :-)
<cynicist> I mean you can, but in general that doesn't happen until the .1 release
<cynicist> but yeah I know, 14.04 is amazing
<valorie> myth TV is like a free DVR?
<cynicist> all of the releases are great imo, the stability of all the DEs is top notch
<DarthFrog> valorie:  yes, and much more.
<valorie> sounds very cool
<DarthFrog> valorie:  http://www.mythtv.org/
<DarthFrog> there's even a Ubuntu derivative based on it, Mythbunut.
<DarthFrog> Mythbuntu.
<valorie> right
<valorie> I'm seeding it
<valorie> I read about it long before I got a DVR, and didn't really understand the concept then
<valorie> now I can hardly bear to watch 'live' tv
<valorie> not enough time/energy to set up such a system right now, but perhaps in the future
<DarthFrog> Mythbuntu makes it easy.
<valorie> DarthFrog: so you say, but there is still cabling, etc.
<valorie> perhaps once we get a big screen tv with wifi etc. I'll make the effort
<yossarianuk> I got banned from #ubuntu  as I posted the link to the final .iso on lauch of 14.04 day
<yossarianuk> How can I get unbanned?
<yossarianuk> it seems slightly harsh to me.)
<valorie> yossarianuk: go to #ubuntu-ops and ask
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> thanks valorie: I personally use kubuntu anyway - but might be nice to be able to ask quiestions in #ubuntu in future
<yossarianuk> we use ubuntu server for work also..
<yossarianuk> ps - l14.04 seems pretty nice.
<valorie> indeed, I'm liking it a lot
<yossarianuk> good choice to go with kde 4.13
<silv3r_m00n> how do i open the system settings dialog as root ?
<silv3r_m00n> i need to customise the looks of apps that run as root
<valorie> systemsettings can be started in the cli
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> !kdesude
<valorie> pff
<valorie> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<manolo> hello m8s, someone use sametime with 14.04?
<silv3r_m00n> i changed the font size in kdesudo systemsettings but now in kdesudo dolphin the font size is not what i selected
<lordievader> manolo: sametime?
<manolo> sametime, the message app of ibm, comes with lotus notes suite
<silv3r_m00n> i launch kdesudo dolphin, then i double click a text file and it says,   KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<lordievader> Ah, no wonder I haven't heard of it ;)
<manolo> as pluggin or standalone app too
<valorie> why not just do kdesudo kate
<valorie> and open the file from there?
<silv3r_m00n> but first i need to check things inside dolphin and then open the required one
<lordievader> Or of course: kdesudo kate <file>
<silv3r_m00n> why not inside dolphin, its nothing wrong
<valorie> right, if you know the name and path
<silv3r_m00n> name and path of kate ? dolphin doesnt know that ?
<valorie> name/path to file
<valorie> silv3r_m00n: not sure why it doesn't launch
<manolo> /usr/bin/kate   --> whereis FileYouWantToLocate does the work for you
<manolo> anyway: <ALT><F2> and type kdesudo kate is enough, you can browse the file in kate
<yossarianuk> luc4: it is possible.
<yossarianuk> luc4: if you have a GPT disk you can do it without EFI with a bios boot partition.
<yossarianuk> will 14.04 stick with kde 4.13.x  or will it upgrade -> 4.14 ?
<yossarianuk> (I assume stick with 4.13..)
<lordievader> Will there be a 4.14?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: yes
<yossarianuk> lordievader: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.14_Release_Schedule
<lordievader> Check.
<Kaisen> hello, I'm struggling a bit with mountin a HDD
<Kaisen> Maybe someone can help me
<Kaisen> I add it with the UUID and with option defaults to a subfolder in my home folder
<Kaisen> but as a non root users I'm not able to write to it
<Kaisen> if I add it with the option users and noauto
<Kaisen> it works
<lordievader> Kaisen: Sounds like a permission issue.
<Kaisen> Yes
<lordievader> Kaisen: Chmod is your friend ;)
<Kaisen> But how can I auto mount HDD that a user can write to it
<lordievader> And chown.
<Kaisen> ok
<Kaisen> And wich "folder" I should chmod?
<rvdv> Kaisen:  if you want it to automount just add it to your /etc/fstab
<lordievader> Kaisen: Mount the partition then chmod/chown where you mounted it. But first check the permissions with 'ls -l'
<Kaisen> @rvdv I add it to my /etc/fstab
<Kaisen> I run now chown once and now it seems to work also after a reboot
<Kaisen> Doen't know why it change the rights to the folder where fstab mount the drive
<Kaisen> thanks for the fast help
<lordievader> Kaisen: It doesn't change them, but the default is root:root.
<Kaisen> Now I have another one. Quassel only tell me all the time that the other side has disconnect. With XChat it works fine
<Kaisen> But when I created the folder it was not root:root
<Kaisen> :9
<lordievader> Kaisen: Depends on who created the folder ;)
<Kaisen> I created the folder as a user
<Kaisen> But anyway I'm happy that it works now :)
<rethus> not one image at all are visible in the detailview of the muon
<rethus> http://imgur.com/C99Ilik
<rethus> is this a bug in 14.04
<alvin> rethus: Probably just a missing picture. Might be on a server.
<alvin> Do I use ubuntu-bug  to report simple documentation bugs?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<rethus> alvin: missing all pictures in detail
<rethus> since upgrade to 14.04
<alvin> rethus: I've never used Muon. Let me check.
<rethus> i normaly use the muon for professionals or aptitude, but i thought a little feedback may be good for code-quality
<alvin> rethus: True. And it looks like you found a bug. All pictures are missing here too.
<rethus> :) not that I'm proud of this, but it's nice to help improve Kubuntu
<alvin> It's not already reported as far as I can see.
<alvin> Kubuntu also has a new package manager, but I don't know if this is already widely known. apt
<lordievader> alvin: That is not new. Rather really old.
<lordievader> It has finally reached version 1.0 though.
<alvin> lordievader: You're thinking of apt-get or aptitude
<lordievader> alvin: Yes, apt.
<alvin> The apt command itself is new. It wasn't there in 13.10
<lordievader> Ah the wrapper.
<lordievader> That is the wrapper for the apt tools (apt-get, apt-cache, apt-file, etc)
<alvin> I see. But things like apt edit-sources are new features, no?
<alvin> Output is also different. the level of detail in apt-cache search differs from apt search
<BluesKaj> 5
<GothPaw> is it normal to install kubuntu 14.04 via flash drive with a, what appears to be, perfect install only to have it do some really crazy stuff a little less than 2 days later... keep getting a 'usb error -110' causing all usb devices to stop working and then a few minutes later the screen go white. Yet here I am on the same machine via liveusb
<GothPaw> is it normal to install kubuntu 14.04 via flash drive with a, what appears to be, perfect install only to have it do some really crazy stuff a little less than 2 days later... keep getting a 'usb error -110' causing all usb devices to stop working and then a few minutes later the screen go white. Yet here I am on the same machine via liveusb
<natacus> Is there no startup music in Kubuntu 14.04?
<wolfgang_> hi
<BluesKaj> natacus, dunno , I always defeat the sounds
<BluesKaj> defeat=disable
<hojjat> Hi, I screwed my softwaresource list, where can I find the default list for kubuntu 14.04
<hojjat> Hi, any kubuntu 14.04 user here?? help
<BluesKaj> hojjat, you can regenerate your sources.list here, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hojjat> BluesKaj: tnx. made my day.
<BluesKaj> hojjat, thank me when you know that it works :)
<hojjat> BluesKaj: another question, do I need "source" repositories, or the "binary" repos are enough? I mean for example: Main Sources Repository!
<lordievader> hojjat: Source repos are not necessary. Unless you want to download the source of a package.
<hojjat> BluesKaj: and also, what is "backports"? Do I need them??
<hojjat> BluesKaj: I don't need to download source of any package, But I think I need "kernel source" for driver installation purpose. What do you think?
<lordievader> hojjat: You need the kernel-headers for that.
<hojjat> lordievader: you're right, tnx mate.
<BluesKaj> hojjat, backports are for upgrades to kde versions and packages mostly
<hojjat> ok. tnx
<gregor3000> what does win+D do by default and how to undo it. it seems i launched an activity or something. i have only one desktop set. when shutting down i could see previous desktop with applications still running. it might have been win+d that i pressed. i was only trying to find out if win key is recognised...
<lordievader> gregor3000: Here it doesn't do anything.
<gregor3000> hell what did i do ... it was like a new desktop opened but it shows only one desktop is running. the default desktop folder in upper left dissapeared
<gregor3000> once a kid this and i found a way to undo it, but now i do not know how i did it
<gregor3000> did this
<gregor3000> meta+S is stop current activity
<lordievader> gregor3000: Perhaps it switches activity? Default for this is win + tab
<gregor3000> found it i started and switched to new activity within the desktop, swithincg back to desktop and turning off &deleting the activity solved it
<GothPaw> Installed 14.04 to what I thought was a perfect install as it worked wonderfully for close to 3 days, then suddenly I am getting a 'usb 1-3 cannot assign irq 6 error -110' and then a few minutes later the screen went completely off-white. Now when it boots up it acts funny/slow and repeats the same errors. I know it is not the machine as I am here on it now without issues via liveusb. Any thoughts or ideas please???
<Corrado_Mella> !
<erikzon> spanish support please
<lordievader> !spain | erikzon
<ubottu> erikzon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<erikzon> gracias!
<mg__> Hi room... I bet I am not first asking this.... Any luck with getting Citrix ica plugin to work on Kubuntu 14.04... I have researched, read, applied tens of methods, but no luck yet...
<mg__> ....!!
<kaddi> hi guys... I just upgraded to 14.04 and when I boot now I get the kubuntu log during boot, but once the login screen should appear, the screen goes black. I can login on TTY but it says DISPLAY not set. Is there an easy way to fix that? Booting with an old kernel (3.11.0.19 in my case) brings the screen back
<lordievader> kaddi: What command are you trying to run from the tty?
<kaddi> none, the message appeared on login
<lordievader> Hmm, that is odd. Do you have autostart things in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc?
<kaddi> lemme check
<kaddi> no, not as far as I can tell, some alias, some variables, that's it
<kaddi> shopt -s checkwinsize, could that cause the message?
<lordievader> Hmm, sounds to me that something that uses X is trying to start.
<kaddi> well if X could start that would be awesome :p
<lordievader> kaddi: Try startx.
<kaddi> ok, i'l reboot
<kaddi> looks like I was just too impatient the first two times.. it just takes 15 seconds for the login screen to appear
<kaddi> is there any chance of speeding that up?
<lordievader> I can think of ways, but those are not (K)Ubuntu ways.
<kaddi> like what?
<lordievader> kaddi: Recompile X/the kernel. But that stuff is not supported here. Like I said not the (K)Ubuntu way.
<kaddi> ah.. :/ unfortunate
<falsobuio> Hello to all. I have a clean installation of Kubuntu 14.04. When i sudo update i get the following error. http://paste.kde.org/ppbzeqcky  Also, with Muon Discover, when i try to install any app i get an error that i am missing packages and muon crashes(shuts down).
<alket> has anyone installed teamviewer on 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> alket, I tried it for a few mins a while back just to help wifey with her teamviewer install, but i didn't really try it out
<alket> BluesKaj: my friends says that he installed on Ubuntu 14.04, but in kubuntu I cant
<BluesKaj> alket, from here ? http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<alket> yes
<tango__> hi there :), what is the best pdf reader for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what's the problem , just click on it, I think there's a builtin installer
<BluesKaj> being a deb file
<rberg_> with teamviewer you want to download the 32-Bit / 64-Bit Multiarch deb
<rberg_> and run "apt-get -f install" after installing the deb
<alket> thanks
<alket> thanks again
<alket> is there a similar software like synaptics but for KDE
<chachan> alket: there is
<alket> ?
<chachan> alket: muon-discover. I guessed you wanted the name
<BernhardS> hi, I can't open nor import my old (preupdate) kwallet file. Also no error is shown. How can I open it with a bit more verbosity to see the error?
<chachan> BernhardS: running kwalletmanager from shell?
<BernhardS> chachan: running it from shell doesn't help much: http://paste.kde.org/pl5hjjdku/jjpuo4
<chachan> BernhardS: that's sad...
<Linusnewb> hi
<Linusnewb> how do I fix this samba-common dpkg prob? :)
<Linusnewb> no one any idea?
<chachan> Linusnewb: which problem?
<Linusnewb> chachan samba-common an six other packages can't be installed cause I have no dhcp3 folder or anything else
<chachan> Linusnewb: can you share the error please?
<Linusnewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316510/
<chachan> Linusnewb: did you try installing only samba-common first?
<chachan> btw, which language is that? :p
<Linusnewb> chachan this was after upgrading to 14.04 LTS
<Linusnewb> apt-get -f install same error..
<Linusnewb> if I make apt-get install it tells me is the newest version and 7 packages not installed yet continue (Y/N)
<chachan> Linusnewb: did you check for broken packages?
<chachan> apt-get install -f
<chachan> but I believe it had to suggest it already, can you try that?
<Linusnewb> but I don't have the /etc/dhcp3 folder and also not any dhclient-enter.hook.d
<chachan> Linusnewb: what about trying to install that package?, just to see if that fixes the problem
<chachan> I mean, the dhcp one
<Linusnewb> apt-get install dhcp3?
<Linusnewb> doesn't exist
<andy123> Linusnewb: the packet "openresolv" has file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/resolvconf in bunu14.04
<Linusnewb> andy123 that was it.. thank you... now it works..
<francisco__t> Is there a problem with the screenshot in muon discover? All snapshots are broken
<poli> Hello all! After upgrading from 13.10 the flash plugin (flashplugin-installer) stopped working. Is this expected? I tried pepperplugin, but it isn't working as well as the old one, breaking full screens and screen refreshing.
<genii> poli: Have you tried reinstalling it?
<poli> genii: yes, purging and reinstalling, no luck.
<genii> poli: Currently what says the result of: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<poli> genii: http://paste.kde.org/py88ip7am
<poli> screen refresh is  breaking even without the flash plugin
<genii> poli: What browser are you using?
<poli> genii: chromium
<genii> Hm.
<kuli> Kubuntu 3rd monitor is flickering even tho nvidia proprietary driver is up to date ? (GPU gtx 690)
<joe______> dwqdqwdwqdwqdwe
<joe______> gudd'n daag
<alket> Hi, I made to download zip automatically, how can I make to prompt again ?
<cr45h0v3r1d3> are the kubuntu kde packages from the ubuntu repositories?
<genii> Basically... yes.
<cr45h0v3r1d3> genii: thanks
<yoh_> help
<natacus> How do i get the start up music back in kubuntu 14.04?
<vistakiller> i dont know i have the same here
<vistakiller> i think and in the previous version i dont have a start up music
<ezra-s> system settings - applications and system notifications - manage notifications - Applications tab - Event Source: Kde workspace
<ezra-s> there you can set up login/logout sounds
<ezra-s> ...and many others
<vistakiller> era-s i dont have event source there
<natacus> vistakiller:  you need to select it ina  drop down menu
<vistakiller> yes but i dont have something like that
<vistakiller> i have muon, KRDC, amarok,
<natacus> vistakiller: ezra-s well i am just after setting mine now
<natacus> vistakiller: scroll down
<vistakiller> Oo :P ok i dont see that
<ezra-s> it's there or you are missing something
<vistakiller> yes it's ok
<mg__> hallo
<mg__> test
<mg__> rookie
<mg__> ff
<natacus> I used to have a widget in my task bar, that when clicked poped up a list of all my folders and i could navigate in this pop up list of folders - anyone know what it was called?
<SunTsu> natacus: folder view?
<natacus> SunTsu: ahh ty!
#kubuntu 2014-04-24
<Guest49980> hi
<Guest49980> anyone around
<Guest49980> hi
<Guest51206> can i have a different amount of virtual desktops within different activities?
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone know what config file the display settings are store in
<snuggyfoo> the one that sets vsync
<snuggyfoo> like "full screen repaint"
<snuggyfoo> I set mine to "reuse screen .." and it locked X up and after reboot it hangs after splash
<snuggyfoo> How can I disable "reuse screen content" from console?
<qdata> don't know if this will help you, but I've had some luck in the past deleting ~/..kde/share/config/kwinrc and rebooting
<qdata> not sure it applies to your problem though
<snuggyfoo> Its worth a shot
<qdata> but it doesn't hurt as KDE will just put a new one from the defaults  back
<snuggyfoo> Thanks im going to try that now
<snuggyfoo> Thats good to know
<snuggyfoo> YES!
<snuggyfoo> That worked
<qdata> :-)
<snuggyfoo> Thank you thank you qdata
<snuggyfoo> qdata you can pm me your paypal if you'd like I'll buy you a beer
<qdata> lol
<snuggyfoo> I've been fighting this for over an hour
<qdata> no need - happy it worked
<snuggyfoo> And you've taught me something that I'll probably use over again
<snuggyfoo> ok well thanks :)
<blah-blah> #amarok
<Mithun> Hello, could I get some help on fixing bug???
<Mit_nit> Hello, this is my first time and I want to contribute in Open-source so please help me.
<Mit_nit> How to fix bug and contribute??
<Mit_nit> Could I get a mentor to help ???
<Mit_nit> If there anyone to help me??
<stlouiem> anyone home?
<stlouiem> having issues with the latest upgrane to 14.04
<stlouiem> upgrade, sorry
<stlouiem> trying to repair already tried sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<stlouiem> any other suggestions?
<stlouiem> hello?
<Mit_nit> Try update-manager -d
<Mit_nit> Then upgrade using UI interface
<stlouiem> thanks - it may have worked
<__dan__> hi guys is there any way to stop kde from copying every file i want to access from a samba share to my /tmp ?
<__dan__> or a fluffy gui that mounts samba shares :P
<robotdevil> can anyone with two screens verfiy if rekonq open on the screen from whiich it was launched or
<robotdevil> at least the default desktop screen
<robotdevil> in 14.04
 * robotdevil needs to think out entire thought first
<lordievader> Good morning.
<__driver> goodmorning
<lordievader> o/
<__driver> there is a channel for kubuntu in Italian ?
<lordievader> !italy
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<__driver> thanks
<Guest65409> how guys can some one provide me a list of victorian chat channels
<valorie> Guest65409: use alis
<alvin> Since Firefox is now the default browser in Kubuntu, is there a method to use the KDE dialogs to save a file? I'd like to use kioslaves.
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest65409> hey guys quick question im running elementary OS and i compiled the new kernel 3.14.1 it took about 2 hours to complete when i restarted i typed uname -r in terminal to see what kernel version im running and it still says 3.2 any ideads
<Guest65409> ideas*
<valorie> Guest65409: how is that on-topic here?
<lordievader> It ain't.
<lordievader> #elementary would be more appropriate.
<manolo> Hello m8s, im trying (without success) to load samba files with libreoffice on my kubuntu 14.04 fresh install
<manolo> i can browse with dolphin and also open txt, pdf, htm, etc.
<manolo> but i cant open libreoffice docs in a remote places, :_(
<manolo> kubuntu 12.04 32 bits
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<manolo> done, have to install libreoffice-gnome even with kde, (kde integration doesnt work with samba)...
<manolo> c u all
<alvin> It was announced that Steam chat would work with KDE Telepathy 0.7. Kubuntu now has 0.8, but how do I install Steam chat support? I thought it was a missing package, but I can't find something resembling kde-telepathy-steam.
<Pici> alvin: The Telepathy release announcement states that it will only work if you have the relevant libpurple (pidgin) plugins installed.  This was linked to from that annoumcent: https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-opensteamworks/
<alvin> So, there are no packages for (K)Ubuntu?
<Pici> Thats what it sounds like.
<alket> how to make dolphin always show the thumbnail of images instead of icon ?
<alvin> alket: Control -> Configure Dolphin -> General -> Previews
<alket> alvin: it is already clicked but it dosnt show
<alvin> alket: Check the bottom of that configuration tab. Some images might be to large. You can set the size there.
<alvin> Did you click the 'preview' button in the toolbar?
<alket> alvin: no, thank you ,  I didn't know about that
<alket> how to make it default
<alvin> alket: Control -> Adjust view properties
<alket> alvin: thank you very much
<alvin> You're welcome
<captain_haddock> If I have multiple Kubuntu installs, what's the most bandwidth effective way of upgrading them to Trusty?
<rberg_> captain_haddock:  apt-cacher-ng
<captain_haddock> rberg_: No solution that involves the Trusty ISO?
<rberg_> not that I know of..I guess when you said upgrade I assumed you were doing a dist-upgrade
<captain_haddock> rberg_: I am. I was thinking more along the lines of how the alternate CD used to let me perform upgrades.
<captain_haddock> apt-cacher-ng looks like more trouble that it's worth.
<tsimpson> the ISOs don't have much of a package cache on them
<rberg_> ohh I have never used it that way, yeah it is a bit of setup but its totally worth it in my environment (huge)
<tsimpson> you could do an upgrade on the one, then sync /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the other installs
<captain_haddock> tsimpson: Looks like the easiest way to go. Cheers.
<captain_haddock> rberg_: Just the three laptops here :)
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock, you can upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 with , sudo do-release-upgrade...not sure of the bandwidth invovled but it's effective
<tsimpson> you may want to think about setting up a local apt cache if you have three laptops all pulling the same stuff from the repos
<tsimpson> just takes some investment of time for research and set up
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: Not really my question. But thanks :)
<captain_haddock> tsimpson: I suppose so. But a quick look at the apt-cacher-ng setup wiki suggests that it's, as you say, going to involve work and maintenance.
<sgclark> Riddell: libical: the only difference I am seeing is two of the symbols files
<captain_haddock> If the server is offline/away, then the other two lappies are SOL.
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock, thing is if you have different HW on your machines, then wonder about the apt cache method
<captain_haddock> Considering how uncommon the situation of having more than one laptop running Ubuntu is, I was hoping that there'd be a more user-friendly solution.
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: Aren't package names HW specific?
<captain_haddock> (except the platform agnostic ones)
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock, dunno, never used it...maybe someone could enlighten me :)
<rberg_> I dont know how user friendly this would be but maybe you can nfs export or use btsync on /var/cache/apt/archive
<ikonia> rberg_: is that a wise move ?
<rberg_> I guess I dont know why it would not be
<captain_haddock> I
<captain_haddock> I've simply transferred the archive over on a pen drive previously. (on the last LTS release IIRC)
<captain_haddock> (worked fine)
<Kei_> hello guys . i have problem about video player.i cant expain about it . plz see picture on my links  TT https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx1SXS0hMX28OXZQMFFQdkdveVE/edit?usp=sharing
<salsero|2> Kei_:  vlc?
<Kei_> yes
<TheFakeazneD525> So, how's Blue Systems treating Kubu? I'm just curious
<bennypr0fane_> hello, I messed up the settings for Muon discover in 14.04. I tried to add some buttons to the tool bar, clicked something wrong and now they're all gone. search panel has disappeared as well. how can I get everything back?
<bennypr0fane_> through a similar accident, the window list vanished from my control bar and I can't figure out how ot get it back. You see I'm all new to KDE
<bennypr0fane_> I right-lcik on the control bar > add mini-apps (are these called Plasmoids?) in the list that comes up, the window list is actually checked, I figure that means it should be there, i.e. I can't add it
<Guest42528> nickname mikkei
<BluesKaj> Guest42528, change your nick in the server textbox
<bilgewater> firefox plays audio through my headphones but I want it to play through my hdmi output. every other program plays through hdmi just fine. how do I make mozilla use the right output device?
<Vamadeus> maybe try adding "defaults.pcm.device 3" (without quotes) to ~/.asoundrc and restart...
<rvdv> Vamadeus: He's gone already
<Vamadeus> oh. That's what I get for turning off part/quits :/
<rvdv> Vamadeus: ... yeah noticed that too a while ago ... you can do always /clear
<TheFakeazneD525> alright, is it true... that Kubu 14.10 is codenamed Utopic Unicorn?
<rvdv> TheFakeazneD525: it is true
<Vamadeus> heh
 * TheFakeazneD525 cries softly in the corner
<rvdv> Was a little predictable it had to do something with unicorns I think :-)
<rvdv> Would like to know what happens after the Zealous Zebra :-P
<TheFakeazneD525> rvdv: oh god
<TheFakeazneD525> the world will collapse on itself
<TheFakeazneD525> And linux will become proprietary
<rvdv> The year of the Linux Desktop finaly will arrive? :-P
<TheFakeazneD525> rvdv: nah
<TheFakeazneD525> windows NT will be open sourced, and OSX will become original
<rvdv> MS files for bankrupty and Linus becomes president? :-)
<Vamadeus> We'll also see BeOS's return and rise to dominance.
<Guest60965> rgdgtsgtr
<genii> Hm.
<Vamadeus> :|
<serendip> Hi, i have a problem with my kubuntu. I have just upgraded to 14.04 and now my vent goes on every few seconds and when that happens whole system freezes for a second. i have dell inspiron 7720.
<chachan> serendip: you mean your fancooler?
<serendip> yes
<serendip> and cpu cores are at around 70C
<chachan> serendip: try to figure out a way to handle manually its speed. I have to do the same but using a Lenovo Thinkpad L420
<saiarcot895> serendip: What process is using the CPU? (Use top or the system info to find the one with the max CPU usage)
<saiarcot895> 70C sounds a bit high for me
<serendip> saiarcot895: plasma-desktop
<saiarcot895> serendip: What percentage? (is it significant, as in >25%, or just like 1-5%?)
<serendip> its like 3-5 percent
<saiarcot895> so not significant
<serendip> then why are the temperatures so high
<saiarcot895> serendip: No idea. It could be that those temperatures are just normal for your CPU (especially if it is an older CPU). It could be something is physically wrong (coolant, thermal, ...).
<serendip> it started when i upgraded
<serendip> before they were 50C
<serendip> its i7 3610qm
<serendip> my fan just starts and stops all the time
<pepee> hi. what program is used by the "suspend to RAM" button?
<genii> pepee: Usually  "pm-suspend"
<pepee> genii, where is it configured?
<Guest44727> Hi all.  I'm running a Wubi install of Kubuntu.  Upgraded to 14.04 yesterday and as a result it won't mount my root drive when it tries to boot Kubuntu.    Can anyone here assist?
<pepee> I want to know because suspend doesn't always work in my system, and I'm reporting the bug. it isn't related to kde at all, though
<Guest44727> Anyone here knowledgeable about either Wubi or matters related to the upgrade to 14.04?
<genii> pepee: Usually in /etc/pm/sleep.d/  directory, the hooks are put
<pepee> thanks genii
<Guest44727> :/
<pepee> Guest44727, I'd ask in #ubuntu too
<pepee> in the end, it's the same
<Guest44727> pepee:  thanks
<pepee> Guest44727, yw
<serendip> i still have the same problem, evenn if i kill x completly and am in console i notice that the system hangs and becomes unresponsiive fo a second every few seconnds and fan starts and stops
<serendip> and cpu at 70C
<pepee> serendip, what GPU do you have? AMD?
<serendip> nvidia 650m
<pepee> did you install the driver from nvidia?
<serendip> i tried different ones, always the same
<pepee> serendip, ask in #nvidia
<serendip> do you think it can be graphics problem, even if it happens in console with no X loaded
<pepee> serendip, yep, it probably is
<pepee> but if you can, give us logs
<serendip> ok, thanks. will try to install the correct driver
<ilyak> hiya
<ilyak> I have a problem with K-Trusty
<ilyak> When I start two user sessions (using K -> Leave -> Switch User) kwin in inactive session consumes 100% CPU
<ilyak> i.e. if lena on :0 AKA F7 is active, ilyak's kwin consumes 100% CPU
<ilyak> if ilyak on :1 AKA F8 is active, lena's kwin consumes 100% CPU
<ilyak> This isn't cool, any bugfixes yet?
<ilyak> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=173030
<mahesh> hi i'm tring to create persisent usd drive with trusty and unetboot but not able do so. Ct when i rebreating a bootable usb with trusty was smooth but when I reboot it shows ubuntu logo and gives error that "mount /dev/loop0  on //filesystem.squash failed: Invalid arguments
<mahesh> any help
<bprompt> mahesh:     I've used the regular .iso file to make a persistent bootable usb
<mahesh> me too
<bprompt> hmm.... haven't used unetbooting... myself
<mahesh> so how did u done it?
<bprompt> mahesh:     I just burn the .iso, boot with it, give it enough space   for persistency
<bprompt> like say..I used my ol` 4gb stick... and thus I gave it all available space for persistence
<mahesh> Are u using multiple write cd?
<bprompt> mahesh:    what do you mean?
<mahesh> I thought that as you are  using word "burn" you must have used compact disk or dvd
<mahesh> I'm using 2gb pen drive
<mahesh> bprompt: Already created live session with startup disk creator
<mahesh> how to make it persistent
<bprompt> mahesh:      well... you don't do it when it's burned already, you do it before... using the "usb startup creator"  it has a slider for how much space will you dedicate to the persistent storage
<bennypr0fane> hello, would anybody mind taking a look at these issues? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65304-Some-GUI-issues&p=349975#post349975
<Rocco_-> Hey
<bennypr0fane> the most urgent is for me to get the window list back
<Rocco_-> upgrading from 12.04 to 14,04..
<bennypr0fane> I'm sorry I'm in a bit of a hurry with this, is why I'm checking if someone might be able to help out here
<bennypr0fane> I tried to submit a bug report with the automatic tool, but installation of these additional debugging symbols failed
<Rocco_-> fails here too
<mahesh> bprompt: thanx
<bprompt> np
<gumby> Hi all,  just installed and updated kubuntu 13.10 and am having issues with kmail/kontact and adding a gmail contact group.  kontact opens the config to add the group, however when you enter your credentials into the web browser to login you get an error saying cookies isn't enabled.
<gumby> s/isn't/aren't/
<gumby> I had a look at the settings in rekonq and tried to edit the cookie settings however when I try to I am given an error "unable to start the cookie handler service".  Anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<vistakiller> have you use another broswer?
<gumby> vistakiller: it seems to be set somewhere that isn't editable.  I have changed the default browser to firefox yet I still get rekonq opening when I try to manage the contacts within kontact
<vistakiller> have you seen kmail settings?
<gumby> yes, I do not see where to set the default browser there
<gumby> I don't think it is possible
<vistakiller> idk i use thunderbird in kde
<vistakiller> i have stop used 5 years now kmail and kontact
<gumby> ok, thanks for your help
<vistakiller> np
<Blubberbop> Anybody else having problems with mysql and apache on 14.04? I installed Kubuntu 14.04 beta1 all fine.. Since last time I did the upgrade, both mysql and apache are broken
<Blubberbop> I tried mariadb, which wont install, mariadb-server crashes with a segfault during apt-get install.
<Blubberbop> so I went back to mysql, but though msqyl-client is installed, the "mysql" command is gone.. it says to install mysql-client-core-5.5 which is installed.. so yeah..
<bprompt> gumby:     checked under System Setttings > Default Applications yet?
<Blubberbop> then PHP would only segfault.. Fixed that by apt-get remove php all packages, and dumping /etc/php5, then reinstalling all PHP, but still, I cannot load php sites on my local laptop, because now mod_php5 somehow wont work anymore and I have to use php-fpm which is not working right either..
<Blubberbop> Did I miss anything?
<Blubberbop> PHP seems to be working again, but no idea how to get php-fpm to work and with the mysql command gone.. well, its a problem
<Blubberbop> anybody else who has faced these problems?
<Blubberbop> apt-get install --reinstall mysql-client-core-5.5 fixed the mysql command issue.. Now only left with apache and php-fpm not working
<gumby> bprompt: yes, I have.  I changed it to firefox however kmail/kontact still want to use rekonq when setting up a gmail calendar.  links clicks within emails open firefox as they should
<bprompt> hmm
<gumby> indeed.  it seems to be hard coded.  I even tried to remove /usr/bin/rekonq and place a symlink to firefox instead.  When I did this I get a KDEinit message and STILL rekonq opens
#kubuntu 2014-04-25
<valorie> gumby: perhaps try #kontact
<valorie> this seems like a kmail/kontact issue, not a Kubuntu one
<Cormagh> Hi, Is there any reason I shouldn't use Kubuntu for development on my laptop?
<amingv> Cormagh: Not that I'm aware of.
<Cormagh> thanks
<amingv> You're welcome
<Cormagh> amingv: I'll b back
<amingv> Cormagh: ok
<modern> I have a problem, I can not find  way to set a static ip address in kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> modern: I found this, but it's old: pdg86.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/howto-setup-dhcpstatic-ip-in-kubuntu/
<modern> valorie,: thanks
<valorie> best of luck; notice the date
<modern> seems odd that there is no longer a gui to do this.
<valorie> there may be a way, but I don't know it
<DarthFrog> modern: Not really.  A consumer desktop is normally fine with DHCP.  I have a dynamically assigned static IP; I configured the DHCP server on my router to give my MAC address a static IP.  I used to do it via the /etc/network/interfaces file but that doesn't survive a fresh install.
<DarthFrog> My desktop machine is always 192.168.1.100, assigned by DHCP.
<modern> I use the desktop distro and add some services so i need static ip
<DarthFrog> If I change my motherboard, so the system network interface has a different MAC address, I'll just need to update the DHCP configuration on the router.
<modern> I have several machines dhcp off my router
<DarthFrog> modern:  That's no problem whatsoever.
<DarthFrog> And if you never do a re-install, setting your network settings for a static IP address via /etc/network/interfaces works just fine.
<modern> thats what I just did but I don't see anywhere to set nmeserver
<DarthFrog> The nameserver is set in /etc/resolv.conf.  The syntax is "nameserver <IP Address>".
<modern> thanks again everyone
<modern> I saw that but it says that it will be overwritten next boot
<DarthFrog> Right.
<DarthFrog> As I implied, you're trying to swim against the current.  :-)  Go with the flow, do it via your router's DHCP server.
<DarthFrog> NetworkManager is rather bossy. :-)  You will have it its way!
<valorie> thanks, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> valorie: You're welcome, lass. :-)
<maninder> Hello
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese, maninder's here!
<maninder> i need help in kubuntu
<DarthFrog> You might have come to the right place.
<maninder> unable to add printer shared on windows pc
<DarthFrog> Answers are $1.  Correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.
<DarthFrog> And you get a dumb look on that one from me.  I've never had to do that. :-)
<maninder> oh no
<maninder> any idea
<valorie> it is in cups, last I did it
<valorie> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 174 kB, installed size 806 kB
<valorie> so, optional -- you might have to install it, maninder
<DarthFrog> CUPS should be installed by default.
<DarthFrog> But don't use CUPS directly.  Access it via System Settings/Printers.
<maninder> how to intall it. actually i am new to linux
<DarthFrog> If you've installed Kubuntu, it's already installed.
<maninder> ok
<DarthFrog> Explore the menu system.
<maninder> and what to find
<maninder> ?
<maninder> i already opened the Add a New Printer Wizard
<valorie> maninder: as I recall, you have to share the printer from windows first
<DarthFrog> Then you're where you want to be.  What comes next, I've not explored for adding a shared Windows printer.
<valorie> then find & select it from kubuntu
<maninder> its already on the network
<valorie> cool
<maninder> here is the option i have is Windows Printer via SAMBA but it is not allwing to Browse
<maninder> Browse button is not active
<maninder> valorie: what next ?
<valorie> maninder: can you post a screenshot?
 * valorie needs to go deal with the dog
<ashrith> hello everyone
<maninder> hello
<donix> hello trying to make a permenant change to my ulimit -n
<donix> made changes in limits.conf and pam_env.conf
<donix> but after reboot to set the values, they are set back to 1024
<donix> added these two lines in limits.conf
<donix> #donix soft nofile 8192
<donix> #donix hard nofile 8192
<donix> donix being my username
<donix> making change due to Civ V crashes through wine, too far into the game and cant go beyond certain number of turns
<mokush> any idea if the google-chrome-unstable package from the official google ppa is 64 bit? or how i could check?
<hateball> mokush: use file on the binary
<mokush> hateball: you mean like `file /opt/google/chrome-unstable/google-chrome-unstable `?
<hateball> mokush: yeah, or wherever it installs to
<hateball> in my case for chromium: file /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<mokush> hateball: thanks! seems to be 64
<hateball> which returns /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: ELF 64-bit LSB  shared object, x86-64
<hateball> mokush: very well :)
<mokush> I'm getting very high ram usage for chrome on a 64bit kubuntu install, while on a 32bit install on a computer roughly the same ram usage is almost half
<hateball> well, like most browsers, chrome is a hog
<hateball> might be it tries allocating more on 64-bit to improve performance, who knows
<mokush> i'll end up buying ram just for the browser
<mokush> which is pretty sad, considering I can run id's rage game on 1280, but can't have 20 tabs open
<salsero|2> i have about 100 tabs
<salsero|2> under firefox
<hateball> browsers are the new OS's
<salsero|2> $ free | head -n2
<salsero|2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<salsero|2> Mem:       8080312    6077040    2003272     561688     259516    2956720
<mokush> salsero|2: firefox is even slower for me than chrome. i've got an i5 with 4gigs of ram
<hateball> To be fair, with an i5... it's nice to have 8GB ram as well :p
<hateball> altho you shouldnt really run into memory issues with kubuntu and a browser with 4GB ;f
<donix> could anyone help with ulimit issue?
<donix> made changes in limits.conf and pam_env.conf
<donix> but after reboot to set the values, they are set back to 1024
<janmalte> Is there a way to install wine on Kubuntu 14.04? I get always some unresolved dependencies regarding liblcms2-2.
<ReaveR_> ummm hi, is anyone here?
<ReaveR_> hello
<ReaveR_> can anyone help me out? i've installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 14.04
<ReaveR_> but it didn't change anything
<ReaveR_> it's still loading the same graphics : i think it's stuck on GNOME
<ReaveR_> is there any way to "activate" kubuntu or something? at login and logoff it shows the Kubuntu screens
<ReaveR_> well i'll leave these questions here if anyone can help me out
<salsero|2> ReaveR_: sudo dpkg-reconfigured kdm
<salsero|2> and then select the KDE session in the graphical login manager
<RahulBhatnagar> thank you, i'll try that
<RahulBhatnagar> Uhhh
<RahulBhatnagar> sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm dpkg: error: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce
<RahulBhatnagar> That happened
<mokush> any idea how i could change the background color for the `executable folders` (ntfs mounted with exec) in konsole?
<salsero|2> nop
<mokush> managed to edit it from the color scheme editor
<salsero|2> you can do that, but I am not sure if that applies only to executable folders
<Name141> I installed the xubuntu-desktop, but it's not letting me pick XFCE from the login screen that I can see
<Name141> Also talking about launguage support
<lolmaus> After upgrading to 14.04, an appliaction won't start anymore due to lack of libpng15. I failed to find any PPAs for it. I also tried compiling it and running the app with `LD_PRELOAD=./libpng15.so ./app` but it seems not to fetch the lib.
<soee> lolmaus: single application ?
<lolmaus> soee: yes. But i believe the problem spreads to every application that depends on libpng15. It's just i'm using only one of those.
<lolmaus> The app is not from repos, it's a precompiled binary downloaded in a tarball.
<soee> seems like 14.04 uses libpng12
<yofel> lolmaus: try `LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./ ./app` as that'll tell it to look for the lib in the current directory
<lolmaus> yofel: it still says "Application  is  running with png.c from libpng-1.2.50" :(
<yofel> lolmaus: which libpng is it actually linked against? 'ldd app' will tell you that
<lolmaus> yofel: linked against 1.5.5, i've compiled 1.5.18. Is the minor version mismatch bad?
<yofel> as long as the so filename that ldd hasn't changed, no
<yofel> *ldd shows
<yofel> have to run, sorry
<lolmaus> yofel: there's no libpng in `ldd appname`. I know libpng version number from the error message
<lolmaus> yofel: oh, sorry! There IS libpng, but it's libpng12!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<christiant> holaa
<christiant> esto q un chat??
<BluesKaj> hi christiant
<christiant> hi Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> !es | christiant
<ubottu> christiant: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<christiant> ok
<BluesKaj> you're welcome to ask support questions in English though, christiant
<BluesKaj> christiant, but this is not a general chat room, and neither is the #ubuntu-es chat, they're are for (k)ubuintu support questions
<christiant> how are you ??
<BluesKaj> fine christiant, and you?
<alket> Hi, when i try to open files location from firefox after I download them, it opens with gwenview instead of dolphin, also for deb files it open with thar or with ark I don't remember, its been like that from begining ?
<mrjonny> Hey guys do you have problems with playing smb with vlc?
<alket> mrjonny: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mrjonny> one sec ill see
<alket> I dont know if it is even in there
<alket> but it installs many unsported formats
<mrjonny> installing now alket
<mrjonny> still nothing
<mrjonny> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://192.168.2.10/TV/Two%20and%20a%20Half%20Men/Season%2011/S11E19.Lan_Mao_Shi_Zai_Wuding_Shang.SD_TV.mp4'. Check the log for details.
<mrjonny> is the error sorry for in here but not worth posting in paste or somting
<mrjonny> fixed
<mrjonny> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fix-vlc-is-unable-to-open-mrl-smb.html
<mrjonny> used that to fix it thanks for your help anyways
<christiant> hhiiiii
<Guest23882> I've just installed kubuntu 14.04,  now i always get grub error: unknown filesystem
<silv3r_m00n>  i am on kubuntu, i did kdesudo systemsettings and went to fonts and changed the size, but apps running as root are having a different font size
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, try logging out and back in
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: yeah did, its like this ever since
<BluesKaj> no need to run as root, once you've changed the fonts with root permissions, silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: the apps i mean, kdesudo kate, kdesudo dolphin ..... their font settings are not what i apply at kdesudo systemsettings
<BluesKaj> don't run kdesudo dolphin, just as user
<silv3r_m00n> i run kate from terminal and get so many errors, http://pastie.org/9112158  what are these for ?
<silv3r_m00n> i guess there is something to configure properly
<rberg_> anybody having laptop suspend problems since that kernel update a few days ago? I get a "khubd task unable to freeze"
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, why do you run apps from the terminal with root permissions anyway?
<salsero|2> rberg_: no
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: i use alt+f2 and then kdesudo dolphin, then move into the directory open a file (kate) edit and save it
<salsero|2> only with hibernate that was disabled
<BluesKaj> no need to run kate with root permissions for editing, user permissions are enough to save edits in kate, silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: i cant edit files like /etc/apache/....
<silv3r_m00n> it must be root
<BluesKaj> i don't store my files on apache
<silv3r_m00n> neither do i, i am talking about files inside /etc
<silv3r_m00n> anything in general
<BluesKaj> . but I'm a home user
 * BluesKaj gives up
<BluesKaj> can't seem to get my point across
<LucidGuy> I'm having issues with the lock screen in Kubuntu 12.04, anyone know if I can change the program locking the screen?
<rcw2> just upgraded to 14.04 on one of my laptops, chromium sometimes accepts to keyboard input.  ive completely reinstalled it too, but that didn't fix the issue.  any suggestions?
<Jose__> Hi? <:
<salsero|2> hi
<NDN> Hi guys )
<NDN> Could you tell me whatis wrong with kubuntu 64 when it loads from suspend mode. In my case it is just not responding.
<moparisthebest> where is the trusty kubuntu alternate cd?
<moparisthebest> during install, I go to manual partitioning
<moparisthebest> set up a /boot
<moparisthebest> then setup the rest for encrypted partition
<moparisthebest> but it crashes with a screen tittled
<moparisthebest> "Keyfile creation failure"
<moparisthebest> An error occured while creating the keyfile
<moparisthebest> if I let it go the guided crypto on LVM way it installs successfully
<moparisthebest> but then I have the useless overhead of an LVM that I don't want?
<moparisthebest> I've installed 12.04 this way with the alternate CD in the past
<moparisthebest> any ideas?
<salsero|2> why do you wanna have an encrypted / ?
<moparisthebest> in case someone steals the laptop?
<jspeter> So... I can't unlock my screen in Kubuntu 14.04.  It always says "Unlock failed".  I've tracked this down to a missing /etc/pam.d/kdm, I think
<jspeter> Not sure what to use for /etc/pam.d/kdm
<moparisthebest> i'm assuming you might want to remove that file?
<moparisthebest> 14.04 uses lightdm now instead of kdm
<moparisthebest> see if there is an /etc/pam.d/lightdm ?
<jspeter> kcheckpass is looking for that file
<jspeter> it doesn't exist
<jspeter> there is a lightdm
<moparisthebest> so it probably shouldn't be looking for it?
<jspeter> I symlinked to it, but that failed for a different reason
<jspeter> when I symlinked to lightdm, it failed due to: pam_succeed_if(kdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "jspeter"
<jspeter> I suspect that has something to do with the content of /etc/pam.d/lightdm, so the /etc/pam.d/kdm file needs to be different
<moparisthebest> hmm no idea, I've only upgraded one machine to 14.04 from 12.04 and I haven't locked my screen yet? :/
<NDN> The almoust the same problem with mine kubuntu
<jspeter> if you do lock your screen, watch out for kcheckpass
<moparisthebest> it sounds like kcheckpass or whatever needs updated? maybe file a bug
<NDN> After out from standby mode I can't do anything
<jspeter> NDN: is your screen locked?
<NDN> seems so
<jspeter> I mean, is there a password prompt asking you to type it it?
<NDN> Yes there are password field
<jspeter> this site recommends some content for /etc/pam.d/kdm: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/kde/kde-workspace.html
<jspeter> maybe I'll try that
<jspeter> can you type in the pwd field?
<NDN> But there are no any cursor in it, I can't input anything into it
<moparisthebest> anything that depends on kdm isn't going to work anymore though since it doesn't exist
<jspeter> I think kcheckpass is just requesting a service from pam using "kdm" as a token
<NDN> <moparisthebest>: what this does mean ?
<jspeter> I understand there is no kdm anymore, but someone neglected to tell kcheckpass
<jspeter> and so long as it is only an identifier, I think I can work around it by making an /etc/pam.d/kdm
<NDN> Do you think that issue with quiting suspend mode is related to miss of kdm ?
<jspeter> NDN: if you can't type, it may be that your keyboard didn't recover suspend
<jspeter> NDN: try ctrl-alt-F1 and then ctrl-alt-F7 ?
<NDN> jspeter: what to do in this case?
<NDN> jspeter: Nope. This won't help
<NDN> jspeter: I tried
<jspeter> NDN: no response when you do that?
<NDN> jspeter: exactly
<NDN> jspeter: after i did that the system hangs at all
<jspeter> after ctrl-alt-F1 it hangs?
<jspeter> is this a laptop or a desktop?  do you have a spare USB keyboard?
<NDN> jspeter: I thought the system should go into console mode. But it didn't
<NDN> laptop
<jspeter> can you disconnect/reconnect the keyboard?
<NDN> it is integrated
<jspeter> right... but if you have a USB kbd somehwere, could you plug it in?
<NDN> I haven;t
<moparisthebest> NDN: I just mean that 14.04 uses lightdm instead of kdm, so kdm doesn't exist anymore
<NDN> moparisthebest: thanks.
<jspeter> k.  The only other recourse I know of is the low-level sysrq stuff
<NDN> jspeter: how could i use that stuff ?
<NDN> jspeter: I will try check 32 bit kubuntu.
<jspeter> for instance Alt-SysRq-E,  Alt-SysRq-U,  Alt-SysRq-I, and  Alt-SysRq-B, in that order.  It won't let you log in, but it should reboot your system
<jspeter> if it doesn't reboot your system, all I can recommend is long-press the power button to force it off.
<jspeter> If it does reboot your system, at least your keyboard was being seen at some level of the kernel
<NDN> jspeter: I haven't sysrq key within the keyboard. Could it be prt sc button?
<jspeter> where to go from there, I do not know
<jspeter> yes, same one
<NDN> jspeter: I did so )  - just use one button that I could use )
<jspeter> (used to be, there was enough space for both words on that button)
<NDN> jspeter: ok, thank you
<jspeter> did it reboot?
<NDN> jspeter: No. It shut down.
<jspeter> oh, that too.  So at least your kernel wasn't locked and the apps were shut down cleanly
<NDN> jspeter: I think si
<NDN> jspeter: *so
<jspeter> not sure where you can go from here.
<alket> Im trying to use Konqueror web browser since it is very fast, but the KHTML doesn't render some pages like other browser, how to change to webkit ?
<jspeter> you could check the logs, but that won't reveal much
<NDN> jspeter: If the kernel is locked then system should reboot after shut down key long pressed?
<moparisthebest> alket: use firefox or install chromium if you must
<NDN> alket: use Chrome
<jspeter> if you long-press power button, laptop will shut down regardless of O/S and kernel state
<jspeter> it's embedded in the HW behavior
<NDN> jspeter: I knew it )
<moparisthebest> eh, chrome is non-free, who knows what google puts in there
<alket> moparisthebest NDN: but it supports other engines  but I dont know how to install them
<moparisthebest> chromium is free though, without google extras
<moparisthebest> oh didn't know that alket
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to configure this kdesudo thing, so that it remembers the password for some time ?
<natacus> does telepathy notify of new emails?
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, http://jeromejaglale.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: thanks
<NDN> Is anybody knows how to install Word 2003 within wine on 64 bit system?
<NDN> I've created 32 bit preffix. But Word won't install
<jspeter> apparently, "sudo chmod 4755 /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcheckpass" solves my screen lock problem as per https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?45163-kscreenlocker-authentication-failure
<NDN> thanks to all. bye
<BluesKaj> NDN, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3214
<BluesKaj> hmmm, no patience
<karlo> hola
<karlo> :3
<BluesKaj> hi karlo
<karlo> alguien habla español?
<BluesKaj> !es | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<karlo> ok, thanks
<rockprincess> hi everyone, anyone familiar with kmail2 and gpg on here?
<rockprincess> when I try to send a signed message in kmail2 i get the error "bad passphrase" although the keys that I have stored in kgpg are valid and trusted. it seems like a bug with the gpg.conf or pinentry setup..... any ideas?
<captain_haddock> Hi. How do I set a mount point for a preexisting partition in the KDE partition manager?
<r-1> hello. Since I've updated to 14.04 my system is very slow. This means I have to wait a long time for programs to start, and UI gets unresponsive from time to time. what can I do?
<chachan> r-1: is there anything you can see in the syslog?
<r-1> chachan do you mean /var/log/syslog or dmesg?
<chachan> r-1: I would check both...
<keithzg> Arghhh I can't figure out why my system keeps locking up since the upgrade to 14.04 (not to mention how it loses sense of time and sporadically speeds things up every second reboot).
<dudeofdoom> Hello everyone. I have a thinkpad t61 with intel gma video card that has  afresh install of 14.04. Every time I suspend it, when it comes back, it's unresponive for a while, and won't let me unlock the screen. Eventually it gives up and takes me to the login screen, but I can't log in successfully again until I reboot the laptop. Any ideas?
<r-1> any hints what I can search for?
<r-1> @chachan
<chachan> r-1: nope :/
<r-1> I've found some error messages, but they are not repeating, but the lag is repeating
<r-1> chachan
<chachan> is that happening with any particular application or is it the entire system lagging?
<r-1> the whole system.
<chachan> r-1: ^
<chachan> r-1: mm
<chachan> r-1: have you tried to reboot, login and not opening any app? and see if the performance is still low
<r-1> chachan ok wait will try that
<chachan> r-1: also, do you see any overload from any process in the system activity thing?
<chachan> press Ctrl + F1 to open it and sort the list by CPU%
<chachan> also check your free ram and check if the swap space is being used
<r-1> chachan RAM at 9% no swap CPU also very low.
<chachan> r-1: and still having performance issue?
<r-1> yes
<chachan> r-1: that's shitty. I would suggest to check if there's a bug created for this (in case, follow it), if not then try creating it. Sorry for not giving you a better response
<r-1> chachan hmm thats bad. where to create?
<chachan> r-1: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad
<r-1> chachan thanks
<chachan> r-1: forget that
<chachan> r-1: use this https://bugs.launchpad.net
<christiant> hhiii
<chachan> just make sure set kubuntu as project
<r-1> is there a chance that they respond?
<r-1> chachan: ^
<chachan> r-1: of course, that's the way they know something out there is wrong :) Just be patience :(
<chachan> r-1: that won't be fast
<r-1> chachan is there a tool to track hdd active processes? The hdd led is always on...
<r-1> ... like htop ...
<chachan> r-1: iotop
<chachan> :)
<r-1> :)
<chachan> r-1: http://www.tecmint.com/linux-performance-monitoring-with-vmstat-and-iostat-commands/
<r-1> chachan thx bookmark added
<chachan> (y)
<rberg_> r-1: you can set htop to display io also
<r-1> jow?
<r-1> was: how?
<r-1> ah ok RBYTES WBYTES
<rberg_> r-1: F2 for setup, hit arrow down to 'Columns' , then arrow right twice to "Available Columns" then select "IO_RATE"
<r-1> there is baloo_file_extractor
<r-1> it seems to be an indexing tool
<rberg_> hah! of course it is
<r-1> rberg_ do you know that this tool was introduced or enabled in 14.04?
<rberg_> I think it was introduced in the lastest kde as somthign to do with nepomuk
<rberg_> its all very nice when it works
<r-1> hm it might be that it now has to create an index
<r-1> .5 TB is not indexed this fast...
<r-1> ok its more .3 TB
<keithzg> Depends on what comprises that .3 TB ;)
<r-1> I don't think baloo lags on media like video but I have a copy of mozilla-central (firefox source code) and thats ... huge
<rberg_> that could be it.. lots of tiny text files
<r-1> rberg_ chachan I'm not the first with these problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217434
<chachan> r-1: let me know if that works
<r-1> I've excluded the directories with lots of files...
<r-1> killall to some baloo affiliated processes ...
<r-1> ... and starting a disk-heavy java application
<r-1> yeah I think it became faster
<r-1> at least the HDD led isn't on all time
<rberg_> I have only had problems with baloo 1 time.. and that is because I was on battery.. otherwise I leave it alone
<r-1> I don't search this often over my whole home directory... I try to have a structured file system
<r-1> rberg_ do you use search?
<rberg_> not really, but I am starting to see what good about it.. I tend to hit alt-f2 to start new programs and see emails and contacts in there.. its pretty nice
<r-1> does this integration work with thunderbird?
<rberg_> not sure, I have been using kmail.. thats pretty nice if you dont download all mail for offline use.. otherwise the db gets huge
<r-1> there was some reason I discarded kmail but I can't remember...
<christiant> TWIITER > CristianJTB
<fARIS> Good morningggg
<fARIS> anypne online?
<vistakiller> hi
<fARIS> I just upgraded my Kubuntu from 13.03 to 14.10 and I ve lost my sound
<vistakiller> try to do a right clicl to the sound icon in the panel
<vistakiller> and after that go to the settings and see what soundcard use your system
<fARIS> Ok ..then?
<christiant> hii
<fARIS> The normal driver is not listed .. ac3
<vistakiller> what soundcard did you see there?
<vistakiller> and try to the right clicl to select the main channel and tell me what you see and there
<christiant> fesh
<fARIS> IEC958 Built in audio digital stereo
<vistakiller> i think you have motherboard soundcard?
#kubuntu 2014-04-26
<rocco> Hola
<vistakiller> hi
<fARIS> how do i  go abt to get back my old sound driver
<rocco> kubuntu is buggy for me -14.04 :/
<vistakiller> did you see the option of main channel in the right click menu?
<vistakiller> to select the main channel
<rocco> consumes more ram than 12.04
<rocco> and freezes averytime
<vistakiller> maybe gpu drivers?
<rocco> i have it
<rocco> propietary ones
<rocco> well, imma comeback to 12.04
<vistakiller> nvidia?
<rocco> yes nvidia
<rocco> im runing kde on this old pc, pentium4, 1.2gb ram, nvidia 128mb
<vistakiller> i think kde4 is not for that systems.
<vistakiller> why you dont use lubuntu or something like that?
<rocco> i love KDE
<vistakiller> me too :P
<rocco> damn,,,
<vistakiller> you need a new pc :D
<rocco> for sure
<rocco> lxde is ugly as hell
<rocco> :D
<rocco> if i install kde on top of lubuntu will rin lighter???
<rocco> run*
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> You'll just be using KDE instead of LXDE as your desktop environment.  The underlying system will be the same for all Ubuntu derivatives.
<splendidsnapper> So .. not installing debian
<splendidsnapper> necrogami: ok. we can help with "install wheezy" but once you install proxmox, you're on your own
<splendidsnapper> abrotman, it's still a clean wheezy install
<splendidsnapper> after that ill take over the proxmox part of things
<splendidsnapper> i don't need help with that part
<splendidsnapper> necrogami: not with those instructions
<splendidsnapper> ?
<splendidsnapper> I did it yesterday at work from those instructions
<splendidsnapper> abrotman: he's not following those instructions *yet*
<splendidsnapper> necrogami: installing wheezy works just find
<splendidsnapper> fine?
<splendidsnapper> not for my experience
<splendidsnapper> installing wheezy didn't work for him
<splendidsnapper> firmware issues
<splendidsnapper> It turns out i was missing firmware
<splendidsnapper> and also unetbootin ...
<splendidsnapper> working on correcting that now
<splendidsnapper> so double fail
<unopaste> splendidsnapper you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zzzqqqggg> dddddddddddddd
<zzzqqqggg> 有人否？
<exalt> Hello, how to set a different default lecture in ktouch ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i was fiddling with somethings yesterday and now konqueror seems to have become the default file manager, clicking anything (like a device notification in system tray) opens konqueror, how do i revert it to dolphin ?
<silv3r_m00n> this quickaccess plasma widget also opens konqueror now, it was opening dolphin earlier
<NewKubuntuUser> hi guys...
<NewKubuntuUser> can someone of you tell me why i can't install wine via muon?
<NewKubuntuUser> he does not find the package
<lordievader> Good morning.
<NewKubuntuUser> anyway i've got the feeling he doesn't find all the packages which are avaiable?
<NewKubuntuUser> l
<lordievader> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lordievader> NewKubuntuUser: What happens when you try to install it through apt?
<NewKubuntuUser> it's possible to install via pat
<NewKubuntuUser> apt
<NewKubuntuUser> but thats not my endeavour
<NewKubuntuUser> so can u explain why it's possible to install via apt and not via muon lordievader ?
<lordievader> Since I rarely use Muon I do not know the differences. So I really wouldn't know why apt is capable of installing Wine and Muon isn't.
<NewKubuntuUser> interessting,... thats exactly my point of view :D
<NewKubuntuUser> damn... kubuntu 14.04 is really nice.. but these are the things which make me really angry .... :-/
<NewKubuntuUser> lordievader: do you think there's a connection between 64bit and the fact i can't install 64-bit wine via muon? just a guess
<lordievader> For as far as I know Muon still calls apt in the background, that is what makes this so strange.
<NewKubuntuUser> hmm
<Antisound> hmm..
<Antisound> wtf is going on here
<Antisound> i'm downloading 32bit version right now.. and try it via live usb if it's possible to install it in the 32bit arch
<Antisound> pretty excited..
<exalt> So anyone able to explain me how to select a specific course in ktouch ?
<Antisound> homerun kicker is really awesome :D
<Antisound> bye everybody :D
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> How do I use Kleopatra?
<ovidiu-florin> I have a GPG key on my machine configured, but Kleopatra does not see it
<ovidiu-florin> I need to configure this so get kwallet configured with GPG
<cer> how do you open a file manager as root?
<lordievader> cer: Why do you need to do that?
<ovidiu-florin> cer: kdesu dolphin
<ovidiu-florin> or kdesudo dolphin
<cer> ovidiu-florin: thanks!
<cer> by the way did anyone upgrade immediately to 14.04 or is everybody sticking with 13.10?
<lordievader> cer: I did, on some machines. Other machines have to wait.
<cer> lordievader: this morning a lanuched an update of my kubuntu, as every week, and it is download 538Mb of upgrades!!
<lordievader> cer: I saw that a tmpfs speeds up the downloading quite a bit.
<cer> lordievader: did you experience any major issues?
<lordievader> Chromium is broken in 14.04.
<cer> lordievader: yes I have tmpfs mounted
<cer> lordievader: any other issues?
<lordievader> Haven't seen any else. Where did you mount the tmpfs?
<cer> lordievader: mmmm .... wait
<cer> lordievader: on /run
<cer> I seem to experience difficulties with downloading pictures from cameras in kubuntu .... in particular, Gwenview does not see the camersa, whilst digikam sees the camera but takes forever and a day to download, cannot preview and then cannot delete fro the card.
<lordievader> cer: For apt you want to mount your tmpfs in /var/cache/apt/archives (after that you want to create the folder 'partial' in there)
<cer> lordievader: thanks a lot, I did not know it would have improved things!
<cer> lordievader: very useful
<lordievader> Apt downloads the debian packages to there, using a tmpfs for it ensures the download speed is not capped by the hdd speed. However make sure the tmpfs is large enough (I needed about 1 Gb for the upgrade)
<cer> lordievader: wow .... I will! Is there a way to limit the tmpfs, so that it does not overgrow?
<lordievader> cer: tmpfs uses a fixed size, ramfs can grow indefinetly.
<cer> lordievader: thanks again .... I never use it, so I do not know muh about it
<lordievader> Oh if your upgrade fails, be sure to disable the tmpfs and try again.
<cer> lordievader: thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<m2k1981> System monitor shows that I'm receiving data at speed  of 25KiB/s  but Ktorrent with one download and one seeding shows that I'm receiving data at the speed of 3-5 Kib/s  Any Help
 * scorpking waves..
<scorpking> hi guys. does anyone know what the easiest way would be to setup a local mail server that retrieves all mail from an online server and then make it available on the local network via pop?
<scorpking> SDR isn't really the way i want to do it
<scorpking> getmail is the answer
<lolmaus> I'm on 64bit, but i need to build (./configure, make) a program as i386. How do i do that?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, should be ok to build as long as you have 'multiarch support' installed
<TBotNik_> All, Recovering Kbuntu 12.04 laptop and file iwlwifi-100-6.ucode is required but does not exist in any existing active online repositories.  Where do I find this file?
<TBotNik_> All, iwlwifi-100-6.ucode is needed for the Intel Centrino N-100 wifi chip in the laptop.
<TBotNik_> All latest version in the active repositories is: iwlwifi-100-5.ucode
<TBotNik_> All,
<TBotNik_> All, I don't find it in the "Next" repositories either.  Hoping I can just find the right repository, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list to allow: "apt-get purge iwlwifi && apt-get install iwlwifi" purging old and installing new.  All help here appreciated.
<BluesKaj> TBotNik_, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<nan> hello,
<Guest61318> I'm new on this ubuntu and kubuntu and i'm migriting from windows 7 and the worst windows ever (8 and 8.1)
<Guest61318> Simply I dont wanto to work with windows enymore
<Guest61318> but we have a Windows server 2003
<Guest61318> So, now the proble is the chopice between ubuntu and kubuntu and if it is possible to connect the desktops to the active directory of ws2003?
<Guest61318> Can someone help?
<Guest61318> Another question is regarding the swap. An equipment with 1 gm ram and 60gb disk space what is recomended? The partition is logical or primary?
<BluesKaj> yes Guest61318, by adding a network folder in dolphin using the MS windows network drive option and make sure the server is shared
<BluesKaj> linux swap can be either logical or primary depending on the partition position,
<Guest61318> and users with kubuntu will have the same permitions to read or delete files as ther were using windows desktop?
<TBotNik_> BluesKaj: Just did before posting this!
<TBotNik_> BluesKaj: Posted writeup on this at: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201093-recovery-desperate.html
<Guest61318> Regarding partition i was tinking: 1st primary with 20 GB for /, 2nd logical with 2048 M as swap and 3rd primary with the rest for /hom. What do you thisnk?
<BluesKaj> Guest61318, are you dual booting ?
<Guest61318> no
<Guest61318> I wanto to erase w from our systems....
<BluesKaj> swap is usually the last partition in the sequence
<Guest61318> ok, should i use logical or primary?
<BluesKaj> 15G for / is usually plenty as long as you run autoremove and autoclean periodically
<BluesKaj> primary or logical, really doesn't matter afaik
<BluesKaj> Guest61318, primary or logical for swap
<Guest61318> Thanks for your comments
<BluesKaj> Guest61318, np
<martin__> Ahoj.
<TBotNik_> All, Recovering Kbuntu 12.04 laptop and file iwlwifi-100-6.ucode is required but does not exist in any existing active online repositories.  Where do I find this file? The iwlwifi-100-6.ucode file is needed for the Intel Centrino N-100 wifi chip in the laptop. Latest version in the active repositories is: iwlwifi-100-5.ucode. I don't find it in the "Next" repositories either.  Hoping I can just find the right repository, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list to
<TBotNik_> allow: "apt-get purge iwlwifi && apt-get install iwlwifi" purging old and installing new. After reboot the "Recover Mode" is still asking for this file, so quessing this is being driven by the LiveDVD which should include the file, so maybe what I really need is the right LiveDVD .iso file.
<TBotNik_> All help here appreciated.
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: i need specifically a i386 version, otherwise a program dependant on it won't work. How do i tell make to build a i386 version?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, then look for the 32 bit version to compile
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: oh
<lolmaus> I didn't think of that.
<lolmaus> Thank you BluesKaj
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: nope, the libpng15 distro does not have i386/x64 versions.
<BluesKaj> not x64 lolmaus just i386
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: there's only one version. libpng-1.5.5.tar.gz I've already tried it with `./configure && make` and the app still won't work. Presumably, it's due to the fact that i'm building an x64 version and the program depends on an i386 version.
<lolmaus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libpng/files/libpng15/older-releases/1.5.5/
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, have you tried installing libpng from the package manager or with apt-get , rather than compiling from source?
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: there's no libpng15 in the repos, only libpng12. I've googled for PPAs or debs, but no luck.
<BluesKaj> and why libpng15 ?
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: the app that i want to launch was build against libpng15.
<saiarcot895> lolmaus: where did you get the app?
<lolmaus> saiarcot895: it's a tarballed binary package, downloaded from its official site: http://kag2d.com/en/download
<lolmaus> There's a guy on the forums who claims to have resolved the issue by making an i386 build of libpng15.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, which kubuntu version are you on?
<lolmaus> 14.10 64-bit (upgraded from 13.10)
<BluesKaj> 14.10? are you serious
<saiarcot895> BluesKaj: I don't think 14.10 even has a daily build yet
<lolmaus> Ohh
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, you mean 14.04 right?
<lolmaus> Sorry. I'm on 14.04.
<lolmaus> Have just been reading a news about 14.10 :)
<saiarcot895> lolmaus: going into the Classic Download section gives you the source code
<saiarcot895> lolmaus: compile from that
<lordievader> saiarcot895: Repos are all that is available for 14.10.
<lolmaus> saiarcot895: Classic is a different game.
<BluesKaj> 14.10 only has a few packages available atm
<BluesKaj> I'm running 14.10 on my test machine and nothing has really changed all that much from 14.04
<BluesKaj> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<RickK> Recently upgraded to 14.04 from a clean/fresh install of 13.10.  Now I get a boot error "error: malformed file   Press any key to continue..."  and I've lost the grub splash  screen.  an anyone tell me how to fix these problems (maybe related)? I've tried several suggestions I've found on the web, none worked and "boot-repair" left my PC unbootable. Had to re-install grub to get back to a bootable system.
<rvdv> RickK: First, why would you first cleanly/freshly install 13.10 to then upgrade it to 14.04 ... why not just do a freshinstall of 14.04 ... when you do this now it probably will solve the problems quicker then to find out what went wrong with the update
<rvdv> than*
<BluesKaj> rvdv, I upgraded to 14.04 without a problem, but one needs to upgrade 13.10 packages to the latest avialble packages before upgrading to 14.04 by the 'net. Some users forget to do so and suffer from broken packages as a result.
<rvdv> BluesKaj: I understand that. But to first do a fresh install of 13.10 to make an upgrade to 14.04 sounds strange to me
<BluesKaj> RickK, try the recovery kernel in grub and / or the virtual terminal and login and update and upgrade from there
<BluesKaj> rvdv, true
<rvdv> I am aware that I not really sound helpfull, and my two cents would be to boot from a CD and try to use an rescue option at boot ... choose to chroot into the root partition and to do an grub-install /dev/sda (or what ever your boot device is)
<rvdv> But I think a fresh reinstall of 14.04 will be easier for RickK.
<BluesKaj> RickK, for using chroot to repair grub http://privatepaste.com/98994e2ccf
<RickK> Also did the live CD boot and then the chroot to repair grub. Still have the errors.
<BluesKaj> RickK, best to do a clean install then
<RickK> BluesKaj,  I had to use chroot to get my system back after the boot-repair left it totally hosed.
<RickK> But I still have the error.
<BluesKaj> it's quicj if you have / and /home partitions
<RickK> Ok, thanks for the suggestions guys.
<BluesKaj> a clean install that is
<BluesKaj> RickK, do you have separate / and /home?
<rvdv> yeah always good to have a sepperate homme partition ... with your personal stuff ... all software and things can always be re-installed ... your documents and pictures not
<rvdv> seperate home partition*
<RickK> No, but I do have seperate / and /boot. I also have an mdraid drive that was a PIA to setup but is working great now. No system files on it.
<RickK> Docs and pics are on the raid drive, not /
<rvdv> OK, good
<BluesKaj> learned my lesson, so I always use / and /home, then use manual partitioning in ubiquity/installer, just install to / then set the /home mount point without formatting it and away you go
<rvdv> Same here
<BluesKaj> right
<RickK> Ok, guess I have another busy weekend. Gonna go eat now. Thanks guys.
<BluesKaj> ok RickK , goiod luck
<RickK> Thanks.
<alket> when I open usb-creator-kde I get this error: glib.variant('a{sv
<BluesKaj> alket, make sure usb boot is enabled in uefi/bios
<alket> BluesKaj: i dont have problem with bootin but making a bootable usb
<MikhailVladelin> hi , is there any kde app/widget to know my system configaratoins , i.e, which is my processor, what is my ram etc etc
<BluesKaj> use the startup disk creator, alket
<BluesKaj> MikhailVladelin, system settings>system admin>about system
<nico__>  I am struggling with the group for programs started with the kickoff application launcher. Ideas? Details: http://paste.kde.org/pzzgyahuu
<BluesKaj> nico__, is this a home pc? if so then using kmail etc is not necessary unless you have a large email database that needs saving, otherwise an ordinary email program like thunerbird is sufficient for most users, so akonadi and kmail can be disabled
<nico__> BluesKa: It is a home notebook with a very large email archive. I use it for programming, business, etc. These questions are because of travelling overseas and a rather primitive environment.
<BluesKaj> nico__, then add your wife to your usergroup in systemsettings>user manager
<nico__> BluesKa: no, this would not be a good idea. Only when a specific program is opened (browser) then it should have internet acces
<BluesKaj> then add her as a new user
<nico__> BluesKa: She has a username. But the whole point is that I cannot add her in a group that has internet access. Then there would be unwelcome data traffic to/from the internet. So ONLY if specific applications are started (like kmail or rekonq), THEN the group should be change.
<BluesKaj> this PIM app is something I don't use ...maybe I'm on the wrong track here, not really sure nico__ , sorry
<nico__> BluesKa: No problem, it is a generic KDE question.
<BluesKaj> nico__, ok suggest you ask in #kde
<nico__> BluesKa: OK, thanks
<cai> Apr 26 14:58:27 amdfx6300 kernel: [43650.531067] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=01:00.0 domain=0x0013 address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]
<cai> My SSD keeps filling up with  monster syslog
<cai> i'm amazed ubuntu is stupid enough to do this instead of rolling the log over
<BluesKaj> cai, logrotate not working ?
<cai> BluesKaj: it looks like it's not even on
<DarthFrog> Make a symlink between /var/log and a directory on your hard drive, if you have one.
<cai> DarthFrog: i redirected it to null because apparently my filter rules is "depreciated" and I don't want t learn new filter rules
<lts>  one of my friends have a HP laptop which have a graphics card AMD Radeon HD 6490M
<lts>  when i write sensors in the konsol its come 86 c
<lts> kubuntu 14.04
<lts> any help
<lts>  one of my friends have a HP laptop which have a graphics card AMD Radeon HD 6490M
<lts>  when i write sensors in the konsol its come 86 c
<lts> kubuntu 14.04
<robotdevil> where muon
<robotdevil> ...
<soee> ?
<amichair> hi, just upgraded to 14.04, got popup for updating video drivers and picked the recommended one (nvidia 331). But 'lshw -c video' shows driver=nvidia, 'modinfo nvidia' shows nothing, and both 'modinfo nvidia_331' and 'modinfo nouveau' show that they are installed. So which driver is really there?
#kubuntu 2014-04-27
<mahesh> System monitor shows that I'm receiving data at speed  of 25KiB/s  but Ktorrent with one download and one seeding shows that I'm receiving data at the speed of 3-5 Kib/s  Any Help
<thefakeazned525> o.O
<thefakeazned525> that's pretty slow
<alket> The browser identification isn't working in Konqueror, how come ? Thanks
<happyfr0gg> I need help fixing my Application Finder fouind under the KDE start menu.
<happyfr0gg> When I click on Application Finder it pops up a error dialog box stating:
<happyfr0gg> Could not load menu from (null) File "menus/kde-applications.menu" not found.
<happyfr0gg> My 'Application Finder' in KDE Ubuntu is broken. Any way to fix it?
<harolddong> how do you tag search with the new baloo framework?
<Rocco-_> Hello
<nelson_> can KUBUNTU be installed using a RAID0 option in its latest version 14.XX
<dmatt> I am on 13.10, yesterday update to KDE 4.13.0 uninstalled kontact and there are some broken packages... is it known problem? I updated via apt-get dist-upgrade
<silv3r_m00n> is there some gui tool to manage init services ?
<Tasty> clowns
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cbvt>  HI
<BluesKaj> hi cbvt
<cbvt> 真的有人啊
<cbvt> Where am i?
<cbvt> Am i still in China?
<BluesKaj> cbvt, you're still inchaina but your pc is connected to an irc server in Helsinki ;)
<BluesKaj> in china
<cbvt> thanks,BluesKaj. I know Helsinki.
<BluesKaj> cbvt, are you using a vpn server or a direct connection ?
<cbvt> The queen of finland visited Nanjing a few days ago.
<cbvt> no I did not use a VPN thing
<BluesKaj> cbvt, there's no quen of Finland, it's a republic
<BluesKaj> err queen
<cbvt> BluesKaj, i was wrong. it is queen of Denmark
<BluesKaj> ahh yes, cbvt
<cbvt> BluesKaj,In my impression they are all alike   ah ah
<cbvt> BluesKaj , why so many people here not saying a word ?
<BluesKaj> cbvt, lots of people use auto-join when they logon to irc, but they don't say anything until they need to. They are called lurkers.
<cbvt> So BluesKaj , are you the administrator of this group?
<alket> Hi, how to change konqueror identification for all the sites ?
<cbvt> you know , like a stabilizer
<BluesKaj> cbvt, there is an operator, he admins the chat. I'm here as a support volunteer
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | alket
<ubottu> alket: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<alket> but its quiet at this time, ok sorry
<cbvt> do we have a chatting software that support QQ protocol ?
<rvdv> cbvt: pidgin?
<rvdv> cbvt: http://pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2012-April/022243.html
<cbvt> I try the download link and  it stayed  0% .but I found a WineQQ. thank you rvdv
<cbvt> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=7688&extra=page%3D1
<Trinetri> hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<TheFakeazneD525> <3
<Felishia> how do I change the country where the packages are downloaded?
<Felishia> this keeps downloading packages from a Venezuelan server and everything says 404
<Felishia> I'm Venezuelan but servers here suck, and I can't find the option to change the server to the main oen
<Alex-Zion> hi Felishia, you should change the softwatre repository location, you should find it on Software Sources I guess
<lordievader> Felishia: Muon Discoverer -> Sources -> Configure Software Sources -> type password -> Change the 'Download from' field.
<Felishia> lordievader, I don't use Muon Discover T_T
<Felishia> I use apt-get
<lordievader> Felishia: Then change /etc/apt/sources.list (it does the same thing anyhow).
<lordievader> Felishia: Format is http://<land-code>.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Felishia> lordievader, which one is the main one?
<lordievader> Felishia: Uk or us.
<Felishia> I mean one that doesn't puts a lot of 404!!! T_T
<lordievader> Felishia: You may find this page interesting: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Felishia> lordievader, well chaging the Muon discover thing worked actually :3
<Felishia> I've done it a lot times on ubuntu but I'm basically new at kubuntu
<Felishia> ok now I need to do a release upgrade
<lordievader> Felishia: As I've said, it does the same thing (it still calls apt in the background ;) )
<gman> hello. one little thing bugging me --> system tray icons: why arent the themes changing them?
<Felishia> lordievader, OMG I have a lot of broken dependencies, that happens when you have no internet at home and you use dpkg
<Felishia> I have a cyclic dependency!
<lordievader> Felishia: Try 'apt-get install -f', apt might still be able to fix the mess.
<Felishia> lordievader, doesn't work
<Felishia> dpkg returns in code 1
<Felishia> lordievader, I fixed it, geez, I had to do it with dpkg I hate cyclic dependencies
<Felishia> lordievader, will doing the release upgrade, upgrade all my packages?
<Felishia> I have like 400 dev packages not upgraded T_T
<lordievader> Felishia: Well perhaps some packages where not updated in the meantime but most packages have gotten updates.
<Felishia> lordievader, and was the JVM fixed? it has a bug on kubuntu
<lordievader> I have no idea, I don't use Java.
<Felishia> lordievader, :p oh well thanks so much, gotta go
<dmatt> I am on 13.10, yesterday update to KDE 4.13.0 uninstalled kontact and there are some broken packages... anybody else with the same problem? I updated via apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> dmatt, did you apt-get update and upgrade first?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: yes
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I suspect it is because I have both kubuntu-ppa/ppa and kubuntu-ppa/backports activated
<dmatt> BluesKaj: it says libpimcommon4 : Depends: libkgapi2-2 (>= 2.1.0) but 2.0.1-0ubuntu3~ubuntu13.10~ppa1 is installed.
<BluesKaj> ahha dmatt , maybe the ppa should be disabled since you already have the backports enabled ..could be a conflict there
<gman> is it a kubuntu bug that network icon in system tray doesn't change when a new desktop theme is applied?
<Guest61612> hi
<velaakso_> boom
<dmatt> BluesKaj: just for the record, there was file not uploaded into backports ppa ... it's fixed now
<BluesKaj> dmatt, good to hear
<raymears> hi. have a problem that some of you might be able to help me with: i have no sound in wine (installed via playonlinux) in kubuntu 14.04. sound works otherwise just fine
<Felishia> urgently
<Felishia> how do I pause an release nupgrade?
<Felishia> how do I pause a release upgrade?
<Spiffy> I wasn't aware it was possible to pause an upgrade
<dolomite> or advisable
<Guest92336> чем записать образ на флешку чтоб на 100% была рабочая за ранее спасибо
<Unit193> !ru | Guest92336
<ubottu> Guest92336: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest92336> ого
<robotdevil> anoyone else not able to edit kmenuedit on 14.04
<robotdevil> particularly adding commands
<vince> hi
<vince> i 'm on ubuntu but i use ktorrent
<vince> and since sveral weeks i got a msg window very strane
<vince> strange
<vince> ktorrent vous devez fournir un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe pour accéder à ce site
<vince> the name of the site is 681 ^^ so i do not understand it at all
<tsimpson> vince: what are you doing when that message appears?
<vince> tsimpson:
<vince> i close it
<vince> it appears "whenever"
<tsimpson> vince: it appears as soon as ktorrent starts?
<vince> n'importe quand : i m french scuse my poor english
<vince> no
<vince> often
<vince> i start it
<vince> and it appears 5, 15 30 minutes after
<vince> it depnds
<vince> never the same
<vince> i m waiting for it
<vince> i will send you a screenshot of it
<tsimpson> I think you should look at the torrents you have running, one of them may have a broken tracker (so you should remove the tracker)
<vince> hmhm
<vince> one on bactrack linux and all the other in a torrent site
<vince> all trackers seems to be ok
<vince> one on bactrack linux and all the other in a torrent site
<atefsd> Hello folks
<vince> https://hostr.co/file/970/ZSV7j2UmMEHX/Capture-2.png
<vince> tsimpson: this it
<vince> all trackers are ok
<tsimpson> I'm not sure what else could cause that message
<tsimpson> maybe you can ask in #ktorrent
<tsimpson> or #kde if you don't get a response
<vince> thanks i will do
<vince> :)
<khear> hi, i'm using kubuntu 14.04 on a laptop with Radeon HD 6320 graphics card and the "radeon" driver. i have the desktop extended from the laptop monitor to an external monitor. the problem I'm having is that the laptop desktop area "leaks" slightly to the external monitor, if i place something right at the edge. anyone experienced anything like this?
<khear> in fact, i can even see a small part of the bottom panel from the laptop screen on the external monitor
<newk4l> Hi All. I'm a noob to KDE. Really loving Kubuntu 14.04 but finding a couple of things that are ticking me off.
<newk4l> Does anyone know how to remap the KDE launcher to Super?
<newk4l> And how can I enable ALT + click to resize/move windows?
<newk4l> Anyone in here?
<yofel> newk4l: you can't use modifier keys (super/meta counts as one) for single-key keyboard shortcuts in kde.
<yofel> also, patience...
<newk4l> Awrgh :(
<newk4l> Boo.
<newk4l> OK OK, no boggy
<newk4l> Biggy* heh.
<yofel> using F1, or Super+F1 would work
<yofel> Super alone, sadly not
<newk4l> Yea, kinda getting used to ALT + F1. What about ALT click for window movement?
<yofel> hm... I have it working here, let me see if I can find the setting again
<newk4l> Ah. I'm working in VBOX, maybe the mouse bindings work funny in here.
<newk4l> In standard Ubuntu, just holding ALT will allow me to drag a window from anywhere in that window.
<yofel> newk4l: system settings -> window behaviour -> window behaviour -> window actions, bottom settings
<newk4l> And middle click or right click allows resizing.
<newk4l> KK, just checking
<newk4l> Hrm.
<newk4l> Yea.
<newk4l> **should** work.
<newk4l> I expect it's just a funky vbox thing
<newk4l> Cool cool.
<newk4l> Cheers yofel, most helpful.
<newk4l> Wondering if there's any other KDE shinyness confusing me
<newk4l> Yea
<newk4l> What are "activities?"
<newk4l> That RBG button down the bottom - Activities.
<newk4l> WAT O_o
<yofel> something alike to virtual desktops, just more task focused http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Activities
<newk4l> Oh.
<newk4l> Wait.
<newk4l> Hold everything.
<newk4l> That's tasty.
<newk4l> I like that.
<newk4l> yofel: Is there a native Firewall?
<yofel> there's iptables as usual and ufw. Gufw is probably the easiest way to configure it (not installed by default)
<newk4l> It's all so polished!!!!
<newk4l> So shiny.
<newk4l> I can barely contain myself.
<newk4l> yofel: Is there an "annotate" tool for KDE?
<newk4l> To write over the screen?
<newk4l> I see there are effects similar to what used to be in Compiz.
<newk4l> Is this compiz or just a spin-off of some of the features?
<yofel> compiz was always for gnome, kde has kwin as isn't related to compiz in any way. (though both are window managers and thus obiously similiar)
<yofel> can't say I know a painting tool though (which doesn't say there isn't one)
<lordievader> Krita is a painting tool, right?
<yofel> I think he meant for painting "on the screen" which I think compiz had a plugin for.
<newk4l> ^ yep, that.
<lordievader> Ah "Mouse Mark - Allow you to draw lines on the desktop"
<newk4l> lordievader: Is that a plasma widget?
<lordievader> newk4l: No a desktop effects plugin.
<newk4l> Yep - that works.
<newk4l> Kinda fugly
<newk4l> Works though
<n1mrod> hi all
<n1mrod> i have a question concercing ubuntu one in kubuntu 14.04
<n1mrod> after updating, i cannot start the ubuntu one client. also i cannot install it
<n1mrod> anyone who know a solution?
<n1mrod> in addtion: "sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt" not found in repository
<lordievader> n1mrod: Ubuntu one has been discontinued.
<lordievader> n1mrod: http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-closes-down-ubuntu-one-cloud-file-services-7000027991/
<n1mrod> yes. but i thought it will be closed on first of june
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm
<TheFakeazneD525> one thing I found odd about the Trusty ISO...
<TheFakeazneD525> why was libreoffice included?
<TheFakeazneD525> KDE has Calligra :\
<TheFakeazneD525> this seems a tad insulting considering that rekonq was swapped out for Firefox
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> I have 12.04.... IIRC even back in 9.04    kubuntu came with libreoffice or openoffice
<bprompt> as far as rekonq, still there
<TheFakeazneD525> bprompt: nop, rekonq was swapped out from the ISO for FireFox in 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> oh, 12.04
<bprompt> well... surely is in the repository.... I had 14.04 installed for a while... .can't recall if rekonq wasn't there though
<TheFakeazneD525> still in the repo
<TheFakeazneD525> not the ISO tho :C
<bprompt> well... one can say the same happened a while a go to konqueror =)
<bprompt> yet I still use it, as file manager
<StarWolfUS> hello
<TheFakeazneD525> bprompt: same
<TheFakeazneD525> <3 radial file view
<TheFakeazneD525> I feel like a 1337 h4xx0r
<bprompt> StarWolfUS:  jello
<robotdevil> why isnt qtransmission in the repos
<TheFakeazneD525> robotdevil: transmission-qt
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo apt-get install transmission-qt
<TheFakeazneD525> :)
<robotdevil> oh haha
<TheFakeazneD525> no prob
<TheFakeazneD525> robotdevil: but also try KTorrent ;)
<robotdevil> TheFakeazneD525: I am leaving ktorrent
<TheFakeazneD525> D:
<TheFakeazneD525> oh well, who am I to judge
<robotdevil> TheFakeazneD525: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315239
<ubottu> KDE bug 315239 in general "ktorrent-4.3.1 does not gunzip IP Filter files anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<robotdevil> but it isnt afaik
<robotdevil> ok so thats porrly ported
<robotdevil> poorly*
<robotdevil> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=x0rv577zvxp6bqr2gnhj.png
<robotdevil> cant even see half of the menu entries
#kubuntu 2015-04-20
<afrotimy> Hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<valorie> sounds like a good idea, genii
 * valorie makes puppy eyes over the empty mug
 * genii slides valorie a fresh mug
<valorie> \o/
 * bprompt notices valorie  thinks she has an empty mug, when in fact, the mug is filled to the top with oxygen and nitrogen
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I got my lungs full of that out in the yard mowing the lawn
<valorie> unfortunately with a side-helping of pollen
<bprompt> I mean, at few decades ago, folks used to think the galaxy space was empty, well obviously not
<valorie> bprompt: did you see the dark matter map?
<bprompt> valorie:   nope....I guess I could... lots of astronomy is very theoretical though, very good educated guesses
<valorie> http://io9.com/scientists-map-the-dark-matter-around-millions-of-galax-1698685506
<valorie> pretty fascinating
<bprompt> hmm
<Etriaph> My kingdom to be able to save places in Dolphin again.
<valorie> Etriaph: is there a bug filed for that yet?
<Etriaph> Yup, low priority
<Etriaph> But...
<Etriaph> argh
<valorie> ok
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PhiSYS> Hello. Is this the right place to ask for "support"? I just upgraded Kubuntu Vivid Beta 2 and rendered it unusable upon reboot
<Avihay_work> PhiSYS: I think there's supposed to be a channel for kubuntu-next, if thats what you are asking
<PhiSYS> ok ty
<jubo2> How do I check how many bits my GNU/Linux has ?
<jubo2> command --switch | grep "something" ?
<jubo2> I have this same installed in a VirtualBox
<jubo2> maybe is 32 bit with 32+4 addressing
<jubo2> uname -m
<lordievader> Avihay_work: #ubuntu+1 is for Vivid ;)
<Avihay_work> uhh, thanks, forgot (more like never committed to memory even though I've seen it)
<lordievader> jubo2: What does uname -m output?
<jubo2> it's 32-bit
<jubo2> i686 it prints
<Avihay_work> ok, this is nice
<jubo2> Installing Eclipse
<Avihay_work> jubo2: run kinfocenter, go to the about system "information module"
<jubo2> Now I need to start eclipse.. where was that wiki tab now..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Avihay_work> hi
<human_blip>  /msg NickServ identify woMbatT
<lordievader> human_blip: Time to change your irc password.
<human_blip> haha
<jubo2> I get error
<jubo2> 'tools.jar' seems to be not in Android Studio classpath.
<jubo2> Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE.
<jubo2> How do I check if I have JDK
<jubo2> which I prlly don't
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I just look in muon, and I donm't have it installed either
<kdEFanboy> Hello! Do you know how to pin google desktop apps into the taskbar? All i get with "Show a launcher when it's closed" is that the given app is in the same launcher as my google chrome launcher
<revator> Just installed Kubuntu 15.04 beta 2, updated to current package versions, and can't find how to use greeter-show-manual-login=true in /etc/lightdm/* type tricks to allow arbitrary username entry. so how does one do this these days?
<revator> (also set greeter-hide-users at same time, etc, found the /usr/* versions of those lightdm config files, etc, but none of them seem to work)
<BluesKaj> revator, so you chose lightdm as your default login greeter, normally it's sddm in the image/iso files
<revator> oh, it's not lightdm anymore?
<genii> Not by default
<revator> sddm is fine, I just didn't realize.
<BluesKaj> revator,  I chose sddm since it's what I used in the previous 15.04
<revator> ah, http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/display_managers_finale
<BluesKaj> I don't recall any other option in the daily iso
<revator> okay, so, I'll be Googling this too, but, how does one tell sddm to just present a username/password prompt and not try to infer available users (it's LDAP-based)?
<revator> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM doesn't show anything obvious
<BluesKaj> but this isnstall is upgraded via do-release-upgrade -d, and that's why the lightdm option showed up I reckon
<revator> (and I'm not at that computer at the moment, but there was some /usr/local/share or /usr/share/local lightdm config, which would be kind of strange, if using sddm)
<revator> https://www.mankier.com/5/sddm.conf doesn't seem to have any obvious settings to just show username and password prompt either. is this, in fact, easily possible with sddm or is it easier to reinstall lightdm?
<revator> (as you apparently by other means have kept installed)
<genii> If you need arbitrary name entry probably better to make lightdm-kde-greeter default
<revator> Good to know. Just found https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/406 about "A simple username field entry" from a few days ago too. I get minimalistic, 'light', etc, but there's a reason why older software has tended to accrete code. It's not all pointless
<revator> They blame the breeze greeter, in any case, rather than sddm per se, and suggest choosing aother greeter. Such as lightdm I suppose.
<revator> (but I can't tell if the sddm people replying are tacitly claiming that it /shouldn't/ be part of sddm, and if one wants that, just switch greeter, or that sddm /can/ support it, but that kubuntu somehow doesn't. flyingDavid isn't real clear on this point)
<genii> Yes, I've been finding that overall the sddm documentation is sorely lacking.
<revator> I guess lots of cargo-culting from Google results which will spawn soon after 15.04's official release, then
<bogdan> hi. is it possible to create a live kubuntu usb on ubuntu unity? can i use startup disk? or i need something else?
<genii> You can make any *buntu livecd/liveusb from any other *buntu. Just download the iso file for the one you want, then use dd to put it on the disc or stick
<genii> Well, dd for usb stick, burn the iso file otherwise to appropriate media
<MoonUnit`> use usb-creator-gtk if you need persistence.
<BluesKaj> bogdan, Kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE desktop, so adding KDE/Kubuntu-Desktop to ubuntu should be done in the installed ubuntu OS
<jubo2> I get message
<jubo2> 'tools.jar' seems to be not in Android Studio classpath.
<jubo2> Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE.
<jubo2> I know this is really newb question but how do I set JAVA_HOME
<bogdan> pff any linux i am installing i get some errors at the beggining of the installation....and i cannot see what cuz is very fast
<bogdan> i think i have some problems with my laptop
<gazalam> Like what?
<lordievader> bogdan: Any scrap of error you did see?
<bogdan> like i said, i cannot see the error cuz is fast and i cannot read it
<lordievader> Hmm, where in the boot process do you get these errors?
<bogdan> yes just before i get the installation screen
<bogdan> and another prob. i just finished to install kubuntu and it asked for restart. i restarted and now is just a black screen is not starting. only if i press space. it should start without pressing anything right?
<bogdan> any suggestions of which are the first things i need to do after installing kubuntu?
<lordievader> bogdan: Do you get the grub menu when you hold shift after the bios screen?
<bogdan> i did not tried that. i am logged in already
<lordievader> So it works?
<bogdan> yes it does. but i am worried about that error from the begining
<bogdan> is there any site where i can find all the terminal commands i need for kubuntu?
<lordievader> If you don't have any problems I wouldn't worry.
<gazalam> if you are curious check out the boot log at: /var/log/boot.log
<MoonUnit`> 15.04 displays a systemd  "starting version 219" message and if you have internal card reader it will spit out an error about them at startup.
<BluesKaj> and old 1.1 and 2.0 usb ports
<bogdan> can i use pacman for kubuntu or thats only for arch?
<MoonUnit`> no, debian based distros use dpkg/apt.
<bogdan> damn kubuntu is awesome. is there any website where i can see all the konsole commands?
<Dragnslcr> Konsole doesn't have its own commands. It just uses a normal shell (probably bash)
<bogdan> kubuntu 14.10is the latest one?
<MoonUnit`> google for linux command line cheat sheet
<bogdan> kubuntu is very similar with openSUSE at least at design
<BluesKaj> bogdan, KDE looks very similar on many distros as does untty and gnome
<BluesKaj> err unity :)
<bprompt> bogdan:   kde is kde, either debian, or mandriva or suse
<SonikkuAmerica> It's all the same KDE; what did you expect? :)
<bogdan> can anybody tell me why i get this mes
<bogdan> message when one torrent it finished download? http://i.imgur.com/qRzanA0.png?1
<amari> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ Is this the most current ISO for kubuntu right now?
<bogdan> i see there torrent stoped by error and some corrupted file and all those stuff
<amari> Btw, is it possible to install languages in Kubuntu 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> amari: yes to both
<amari> MoonUnit`: Is it in the system settings like the previous releases?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<amari> thanks :) . Is KDE5 ready for daily use? I guess some rough edges but most things work correctly am I right?
<MoonUnit`> i've been using it daily but some features are missing
<Etriaph> Does anyone know which package in 15.04 is responsible for IM account storage?
<bogdan> can anybody tell me pls why i get this message after a torrent is done downloading? http://i.imgur.com/qRzanA0.png?1
<amari> MoonUnit`: like what for example...tnx
<MoonUnit`> i used to be able to script my screen to turn off when locking, others miss being able to have seperate desktop images in virtual desktops.
<amari> Those things will come back as the development continues...
<bogdan> hello...is anybody able to answer me ?
<Dragnslcr> bogdan: that isn't an error message, it's the configuration for notifications
<Etriaph> bogdan: ^
<bogdan> aaa that means all of those things from that list are just the things about ill get notification in case of need?
<Etriaph> Yes, you can configure notifications to spawn when ktorrent reaches specific states.
<bogdan> damn i love kubuntu
<bogdan> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade is still working on kubuntu or is only for ubuntu?#
<MoonUnit`> it's the same
<bogdan> how about pacman? or pacman is only fr arch?
<amari> bogdan: It doesn't matter, wors the same
<amari> *works
<amari> pacman is for arch
<bogdan> ok
<bogdan> how can i enable repository? i see that is not like on ubuntu
<MoonUnit`> you can get to it though Muon or run software-properties-kde from command line
<MoonUnit`> *through
<bogdan> i enabled canonical how about cdrom do i need that?
<genii> No
<bogdan> i see here source code is not checked. do i need to check the box? http://i.imgur.com/vSpkRqe.png?1
<MoonUnit`> no
<electragician> Hi folks, I'm sort of new to Kubuntu, though I have been a user of other desktops and distributions for a while. A question: Is there any word if the developers plan to setup a PPA to get Plasma 5.3 or newly ported KDE apps using Framework 5 into the upcoming 15.04 release? Hopefully I'm phrasing that question properly.
<darthanubis> That info is on the kubuntu website
<electragician> Thanks. Looking now, but I'm not seeing anything.
<mparillo> The short answer is yes, via backports after the release.
<electragician> Ah, thank you!  I just discovered the backports PPA for Kubuntu 15.04 (I've been using it for a couple of weeks now). Looks like there's already an updated Digikam package in there. Awesome
<naufalshidqi> hai
#kubuntu 2015-04-21
<noaXess> good morning...
<noaXess> if i'm on y website where any file can be uploaded, normaly only images, in chrome i see a "unknown" file type: http://i.imgur.com/UMEUTr3.png, with firefox on kubuntu it's fine..  any hint?
<noaXess> the upload does accept only image/* mime type..
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bogdan> guys i have a little problem with my sound can anybodypls help me?
<bogdan> my lenovo g50-70 laptop has a dolby sound system and on windows with properly driver it is very loud and a perfect sound. but with kubuntu the volume level is very low
<lordievader> bogdan: Are the soundlevels maxed out?
<bogdan> lordievader, yes
<lordievader> bogdan: Hmm, in alsamixer too?
<bogdan> kubuntu has alsamixer pre-installed or i need to install it?
<lordievader> Thought it was pre-installed.
<bogdan> i guess is not.
<hateball> bogdan: it is a cli tool
<bogdan> hateball, can you pls be more specific? im new in linux and i just installed kubuntu last night
<hateball> bogdan: if you're using the GUI (kmixer) icon in the tray, you can rightclick it and pick "main channel" or maybe "primary channel"
<hateball> I dont run on English so
<hateball> to make sure you are actually adjusting volume for the right thing
<hateball> bogdan: by CLI tool I mean a tool that runs in a terminal
<hateball> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hateball> I've had some machines where kmix would by default try and adjust volume for the wrong output
<bogdan> i guess is all ok
<bogdan> but still low sound level
<hateball> bogdan: what audio chipset do you have?
<hateball> bogdan: If you open Konsole and paste into it "lspci|grep Audio" what does that return?
<bogdan> do i need to use sudo?
<hateball> nope
<bogdan> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)
<bogdan> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<hateball> bogdan: You could try overriding the volume by installing and using pavucontrol
<hateball> bogdan: "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && pavucontrol &"
<hateball> Just... be careful it doesnt blow your speakers
<bogdan> bogdan@bogdan-Lenovo-G50-70:~$ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && pavucontrol &[1] 5021
<hateball> bogdan: It should open a GUI for you to edit volume in
<bogdan> pulse audio is not install i think i need to install it first
<hateball> If it's a default install it should already by
<hateball> be*
<bogdan> well that means is not default
<lordievader> bogdan: Did you remove it?
<bogdan> do i didn't
<bogdan> i think it just didnt pre-installed it
<lordievader> bogdan: If you didn't remove it, then it is installed. In your terminal is there a command 'pulseaudio'?
<bogdan> bogdan@bogdan-Lenovo-G50-70:~$ pulseaudio
<bogdan> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<bogdan> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<lordievader> bogdan: Pulseaudio is installed, and running ;)
<lordievader> bogdan: So do as hateball says, install pavucontrol ;)
<bogdan> lordievader, i just did. all ok. everything is maxed
<hateball> bogdan: it has an option to allow overriding max volume
<bogdan> yes to 150% i think but i think 100% is better i dont want to broke it
<anoop> Upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 But have a slight problem with decorations
<anoop> Qt 4 applications are getting rendered in old Oxygen theme
<anoop> When checked Qt4 Settings, "Breeze" is not listed in "Select GUI Style" combo
<kaza123> hi
<kaza123> ./configure --with-mysql
<kaza123> configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-mysql
<bogdan__> guys i have a little problem. i did sudo apt-get update and it started. but i see there many lines ignored i dunno why
<bogdan__> anybody?
<yossarianuk> hi - will there be a PPA for Plasma 5.3 when 15.04 is out ?
<yossarianuk> the powersaving features sound good for laptops... - i.e http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/beta-plasma-5-3-features
<lordievader> 15.04 had 5.3 I thought.
<lordievader> Don't think that Plasma5 will be backported to <15.04
<Riddell> lordievader: Kubuntu 15.04 has Plasma 5.2, I'm currently packagnig 5.3 beta for backports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.95_vivid.html
<lordievader> I stand corrected.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: Riddell: thanks
<hateball> bogdan__: that's nothing to worry about
<bogdan__> hateball, are you sure?
<yossarianuk> Really liking 5.2.x also - been using it for a few weeks @ home + work - no major issues for me.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<yossarianuk> what remote desktop software works with Plasma 5.x ?
<yossarianuk> I normally use X2go (its great) but that doesn't work with Plasma 5.x (or gnome 3.x)
<yossarianuk> what are others using ?
<yossarianuk> (and not VNC as that is by far the absolute worse way of doing remote desktoping..)
 * lordievader doesn't remember if he tested xrdp with Plasma5.
<yossarianuk> its xrdp  windows based@?
<yossarianuk> *isn't xrdp  windows based*
<yossarianuk> i'm connecting from Linux desktop.
<yossarianuk> (there is an x2go update soon for plasma5.x BTW - its really is good - the speed is like being local (minus desktop effects)
<lordievader> It's rdp yes.
<lordievader> Linux can do rdp just fine.
<bogdan__> guys can i install steam on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bogdan__, yes
<bogdan__> BluesKaj, can you plz tell me how?
<soee> download installer from steam site
<soee> and run it, it will download and install all required files
<soee> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<BluesKaj> steam is also in the repos/muon
<BluesKaj> 32 bit only I beleive
<BluesKaj> err believe
<bogdan__> well i have 64 tho
<BluesKaj> it will still run fine
<bogdan__> i installed steam and now it tells me press return to continue
<bogdan__> which is return?
<BluesKaj> enter
<lordievader> bogdan__: 64bit is multilib ;)
<bogdan__> lordievader, i am not sure i understand
<lordievader> bogdan__: You have both the 32bit and the 64bit version of most, if not all, libraries. Thus you can run 32bit application without problems.
<Hairo> can i update to the 15.04 release from the beta2?
<Hairo> or it's better to clean install 15.04?
<lordievader> Hairo: You can ;)
<BluesKaj> Hairo, upgrading is fine
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Vivid and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Hairo> oh nice, thanks
<lordievader> Ah, a factoid, handy :)
<Hairo> plasma5 is pretty cool
<lordievader> \o/
<anoop> kde-style-breeze-qt4 package is broken in my system. Any idea why?
<anoop> The package is installed but Qt4 appliactions are getting rendered in Oxygen Theme
<jubo2> New question
<jubo2> *newb
<lordievader> Questions are questions ;)
<jubo2> running ./studio.sh ( Android Studio ) on Kubuntu14 gives error message
<jubo2> 'tools.jar' seems to be not in Android Studio classpath.
<jubo2> Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE.
<jubo2> I never learn these environment settings because there are so many competing styles
<jubo2> or that's what I keep on telling me
<jubo2> I have the 1.8 Java JDK installed I just need to know hot to tell the system that JAVA_HOME = ~/Java/jdk1.8.0_45
<lordievader> Blegh Java.
<jubo2> lordievader: Android app devel course coming up
<lordievader> Doesn't make Java any better ;)
<jubo2> I thought there would be graphical way to build apps
<jubo2> then again it will not do bad to remind my brain cells of their awareness of using programming langs me I got 3/3 in course Java programming in 2000 or 2001
<jubo2> lordievader: yeah, yeah, I hears the field that Java is rubbish and python is kewl and haskell and ruby is nice on programmer, not nice on electricity and time
<jubo2> We gonna use Eclipse on the course
<jubo2> that's.. good for us?
<lordievader> Eclipse is kind of the defacto standard when it comes to Java.
<jubo2> I want to work in language interpreting and translation but also do some billing of clients
<jubo2> Last week I subscribed to a billing cooperative subscription. No cost of joining 4% of VAT zero billing + some costs from paying you salary and all the legally required payments
<jubo2> I'm just really rubbish at programming yet I have lot of nouns about that field
<jubo2> also lot of nouns in business administration study areas
<jubo2> Salut Kaj de Blues
<jubo2> lordievader: I gather the main Android simulator is in the Android Studio.. I mean no point in making many crappy implementations
<jubo2> I installed some plugin thing for Eclipse that does some integration with the Android Studio
<lordievader> jubo2: I must mention I know nothing of Android development.
<jubo2> lordievader: how does one set environment variables?
<lordievader> For the next command: SOME_VARIABLE=<something> <command>; for the (terminal) session: export SOME_VARIABLE=<something>; command
<jubo2> JAVA_HOME needs to be set to '/home/username/Java/jdk1.8.0_45'
<aterne> Is there a complete list somewhere of special things the main uid=1000 account the Kubuntu 15.04 installer creates has? Group membership's an obvious one, etc.
<jubo2> lordievader: I need to put $ there right?
<aterne> I have a situation where a clean install of 15.04 beta 2 (+current updates) can load KDE 5's plasma shell fine in the account it creates, but no other (e.g., an adduser(1) account with uid=1001)
<lordievader> jubo2: No, not for assigning variables.
<aterne> also, not root account, though I guess some GUI software checks for that specifically
<aterne> So far, I've both rsync -a'd the default-created account's dir+chowned it to uid=1001 user with no improvement. Also verified that if I completely delete (all files/dirs, including .* files/dirs) from uid=1000 and uid=1001 account home directories in /home, the uid=1000 account loads KDE 5 fine and the uid=1001 account does not
<jubo2> 'export JAVA_HOME=/home/juboxi/Java/jdk1.8.0_45' was the correct command
<jubo2> with spaces around the equals sign it didn't work
<lordievader> jubo2: No, it's bash ;)
<jubo2> Now the emulator says it would like KVM so it runs faster
<aterne> adding the uid=1001 account to every group the uid=1000 account was in (just via vim's search/replace in /etc/group etc) doesn't seem to help, thus asking about what else changes
<jubo2> so apparently the 125kB download sized dpkg for Android Studio was valid
<jubo2> this studio 1st asked me a few questions and now it is downloading the latest studio
<jubo2> Soon I make cardboard sign "Not homeless but will develop Android apps for money."
<jubo2> should all go well
<jubo2> get a hat as well
<lordievader> aterne: What are you trying to do?
<aterne> lordievader: fix KDE 5. But, I've learned that IRC is often not really great for messy things. So I'm trying to get the clean simple stuff instead that can guide a messier debug process. But if you have ideas about why the uid=1000 default kubuntu installer-created user can load the KDE shell but no other users I've created (including root user) can, regardless of home directory contents
<aterne> (matching/empty/etc), I'd be happy to go that route too
<lordievader> How do you create those other users?
<aterne> so basically, what I'm looking for is, what is the list of differences between default-created-user and any-other-user so I can fiddle them back and forth until I can replicate the issue and narrow it down
<aterne> adduser
<aterne> see above, I've copied group membership back and forth too
<lordievader> Allright and then logging in fails?
<aterne> Yes. Just kind of hangs. Switch to e.g. terminal session with ctrl-alt-f1 and login (which works fine) and watch htop and nothing obvious happening
<lordievader> aterne: What do you get when you run startx from the new user?
<aterne> (hang, to be precise: mouse moves, system works, etc, but the GUI virtual terminal gets stuck in KDE 5's aborted attempt to begin a session)
<aterne> (it's not systemwide or anything)
<aterne> ah, good question, hadn't tried that. And I'm not at that computer right now, so I can't. Separately, I tried setting up this in a vbox VM, but that seems to hang on install for some other reason. Not debugging that since I don't care except secondarily.
<aterne> But I will try it next time I'm there
<aterne> (maybe qemu will work...)
<BluesKaj> qemu-kvm works well
<aterne> will definitely to get things running. still, and I get that one of the basic troubleshooting things/frustrations from the other side is 'look, just tell us/me/etc your end goal, not the misguided subgoal you have now', but, well, an alternative main goal is to be able to debug any of this.
<aterne> vs being kind of this black box that just fails, with no obvious logging I can find (yeah, I've looked through every file in the uid=1000 and uid=1001 users after clear them and trying login)
<aterne> but absent that, well. I need a methodogy to poke at things systematically
<aterne> *methodology
<lordievader> aterne: Logs files ;)
<lordievader> Logs files are allways the first step.
<aterne> Sure, and I looked for them. Does KDE log by default?
<lordievader> Err sometimes errors go to ~/.xsession-errors.
<aterne> or is there some .profile or .bashrc or something environmental variable one needs to set per user, or is there a 'all KDE sessions everywhere on this machine log verbosely' variable? etc
<aterne> Not in this case
<lordievader> Wouldn't be surprised if you can let KDE log to the syslogger.
<aterne> I checked for .xsession-errors. Conveniently, I had previously cleared every single file in those dirs
<aterne> all .files and .dirs too, so easy to spot anything there at all
<aterne> okay, so that's three approaches thus far, trying to enable logging, seeing what startx does (which might keep console output more visible, too), and getting qemu-kvm running
<lordievader> Apart from kvm I'd say it is still one approach.
<lordievader> logging -> running things manually -> strace. Something like that.
<aterne> Ah, and strace is easier through startx too, can trace process tree
<aterne> BluesKaj: http://wiki.qemu.org/KVM says KVM is part of plain upstream qemu now?
<aterne> even though there is the qemu-kvm package, which I installed...
<lordievader> KVM is the hypervisor, Qemu is the emulator.
<aterne> Ah, well qemu is running the installer CD ISO apparently fine, but pretty slowly. Not sure if it's taking advantage of kvm
<aterne> is qemu-system-x86_64 -cdrom kubuntu-15.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso -hda kubuntu.qcow -boot d -net nic -net user -m 3000 after installing the qemu-kvm package a reasonable way to invoke it?
<lordievader> ^ is the reason I use virsh ;)
<aterne> Heh
<stack3457> can anyone tell me the right package name for flash player in kubuntu 14.04 as sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin doesnt work out
<darthanubis> install kubuntu-restricted
<darthanubis> stack3457: which browser are you using/
<darthanubis> ?
<stack3457> chromium
<darthanubis> thats why
<aterne> Doesn't support NPAPI
<darthanubis> chromium does not use flash
<stack3457> then? :/
<darthanubis> install perpperflash
<darthanubis> pepperflash
<darthanubis> !pepperflash
<darthanubis> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<darthanubis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<stack3457> thanks ! :)
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> !pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<darthanubis> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<darthanubis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<darthanubis> https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<darthanubis> i love Google
<aterne> "The design of the Debian package for installing Pepper Flash Player is similar to flashplugin-nonfree. The difference is that flashplugin-nonfree downloads just the Adobe Flash Player, while for Pepper Flash Player the Debian package downloads Google Chrome, and then unpacks it to make the included Pepper Flash Player available for use with Chromium." is quite kludgy
<aterne> I mean, not Debian's fault, but...
<darthanubis> thankfully it does not work that way in Kubuntu
<bogdan__> can anybody tell me how do i uninstall steam? and wipe any folder or file in it?
<bogdan__> sudo apt-get purge steam is not working thou
<aterne> bogdan__: that won't remove the games Steam has downloaded in one's home directory, etc
<aterne> So it depends what exactly you want to by removing steam
<bogdan__> how can i wipe everything that belongs to steam?
<bogdan__> i want to remove all the steam files and folders and cs game
<aterne> It spreads around a bit. Look for a ~/.steam or ~/.Steam directory IIRC
<bogdan__> that i downloaded from steam
<bogdan__> bash: /home/bogdan/.steam: Is a directory
<aterne> It also adds some menu items, *.desktop files, etc. It's a sort of messy/involved process to track down everything, but the bulk of it's pretty easy
<aterne> yeah, so removing that. I'd check first to make sure that it's really Steam, and not something else important, though.
<aterne> darthanubis: how does it work in Kubuntu?
<darthanubis> pepperflash is not married to chrome
<darthanubis> as chrome is not in the repos
<aterne> Does the pepperflash maintainer do that step themselves, or?
<darthanubis> shouldn't be in debians either
<cup`ocoffee> bogdan__: the linux steam client and steamOS are still under development
<darthanubis> you might have menat chromium
<cup`ocoffee> it sometimes does not work well to remove it
<aterne> darthanubis: I was just copy/pasting from one of your links
<aterne> So that's what some editor of the Debian wiki wrote
<aterne> The other major artifact of steam is that Kubuntu seems reticent to remove the entire i386 set of packages that steam adds, so I usually go back and remove gcc-foo-base:i386 (e.g., gcc-4.9-base:i386) to get rid of them. Slightly risky though, if one also uses Skype, etc. I'm deliberately not providing easily copy/pastable commands here...
<stack3457> I am still getting adobe flash player is required in chromium , I did sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<farshid> hi , im now use kubuntu how understand my graphic install secuessfully?
<mewshi> Good morning!
<farshid> who can help me?
<mewshi> farshid, I'm afraid I don't quite understand your problem, could you try rewording for me? :)
<farshid> how undrestand my graphic install in kubuntu ?
<mewshi> farshid, I'm getting the sense english isn't your native tongue, would you mind asking in your primary language? :)
<farshid> first language is Persian :D
<farshid> sorry english not good :(
<mewshi> Go right ahead and ask in that, then :)
<farshid> im have problem with wireless and graphic who can help me?
<mewshi> farshid, you're having an issue with the wireless adapter and the graphics system?
<FarshiD_> im have problem with graphic and wireless in kubuntu who can help me?
<mewshi> FarshiD_, what's the issue you're having with the wireless?
<FarshiD_> disconnet and qus passowrd again
<mewshi> So it won't stay connected?
<FarshiD_> yes
<FarshiD_> sometimes qus again password!
<mewshi> Ok, do you happen to know what wireless card is in there?
<FarshiD_> low signal and auth password again
<mewshi> FarshiD_, could you run this in a command line for me without the quotes?  "lspci | grep Network"
<mewshi> and tell me what it tells you?
<FarshiD_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<FarshiD_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<mewshi> Alright, thanks :)
<FarshiD_> so how can fix this problem?
<mewshi> FarshiD_, take a look at this link: http://www.dailylinuxnews.com/blog/2014/09/install-ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-in-ubuntu-linuxmint-elementaryos/
<FarshiD_> ok thanx;)
<aterne> ah, for the record, --enable-kvm is necessary to pass to (raw) qemu to get reasonable performance
<aterne> it apparently took a full hour+ to install kubuntu otherwise (I have an SSD)
<aterne> ... and I thought I had told qemu-img to make an 8G drive, not 5GB. hey at least I know how to run the installer quickly this time.
<aterne> oh. I did. cute, 3GB VM guest RAM + 8GB VM guest HDD image ==> 8-3=5GB VM guest root FS.
<lordievader> Swap?
<aterne> Yeah
<aterne> remaking it, with 20GB VM
<aterne> (image)
<hyperch> hi there, just testing kubuntu 15.04 daily in a vm and I noticed that I can't partition to a raid1
<hyperch> actually, there's no raid option available at all in the installer
<genii> hyperch: The only *buntu install I'm aware of which can install to raid is the server version ( and there might still be a port which uses the alternate install image as well, like lubuntu )
<hyperch> I tried now the "expert" mode in the kubuntu installer but there's still no raid option
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hyperch> Unit193: is that for 15.04?
<Unit193> hyperch: Of course there's one for 15.04.
<hyperch> I see only 14.10 listed there
<hyperch> ha, just copy the utopic link and replace it to vivid :)
<hyperch> Unit193: hmmm, installer won't allow to make raid1 with 1 device
<hyperch> Unit193: ok, I could circumvent that by saying there should be 2 devices in the raid1 but still only provide one... :) another question is, what's the difference between kubuntu full, kubuntu desktop and kubuntu active?
<Unit193> hyperch: Mmm, all I know is I believe the Debian installer (like on alternates and mini.iso) do raid better than Ubiquity.  As to those?  I have no clue. :P
<hyperch> Unit193: no worries, thx for the mini though
<Guest91466> moin
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a way to whitelist applications for KDE wallet?
<wldcordeiro_> I use Sublime Text for development and it's obnoxious to enter my password every time I push to repos.
<BluesKaj> wldcordeiro_, I just disable kwallet, perio, never use it since it's such pita for me.
<bprompt> I don't use it either
<BluesKaj> period
<EvilRoey> HI!!
<EvilRoey> is Vivid+1 going to have Linux kernel 3.1?
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> 4.1?
<BluesKaj> dunno , EvilRoey, I haven't checked
<Unit193> EvilRoey: Likely later versions, actually.
<Unit193> BluesKaj: That's not even started development yet, how do you plan to check? :P
<BluesKaj> Unit193, i guess I won't then ;-)
<EvilRoey> Unit193:  ok, got it
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I understand that it typically skips 2 or 3 kernel revisions between *ubuntu releases
<EvilRoey> Unit193:  ^
<engineer> i need a guide towards customizing my Kubuntu 14.04 desktop
<engineer> am totally new to the linux world
<engineer> can somebody help?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> customizing is ambiguous soooo
 * bprompt runs 12.04
<engineer> especially when you are new to a different OS
<engineer> am running Kubuntu 14.04
<engineer> but facing difficulties in desktop customization
<bprompt> being specific helps, as in what "customizing" means in this context
<engineer> please guide me as to what should i do first
<bprompt> clarify to yourself what is it you'd like to do, that should be first methinks, then you could concise it to us, so we can see what you mean
<engineer> i mean USING KWIN 3D
<engineer> seems not available for this Distro
<bprompt> kwin 3d?    not sure I know what that is myself
<engineer> okay then is there any cool alternative?
<ever__> hola
<ever> ever
<ever> asd
<ever> as
<soee> ...
<hyper_ch> what's the difference between Kubuntu Desktop, Kubuntu Full and Kubuntu Active in the 15.04 installer?
<engineer> hola Ever
<bprompt> hyper_ch:    beats me, first time I've seen that
<bprompt> hyper_ch:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/455178/full-description-of-different-tasksel-kubuntu-options
<hyper_ch> bprompt: thx
<hyper_ch> but what's kubuntu active
<soee> hyper_ch: its for tablets etc
<hyper_ch> I see
<hyper_ch> thx
<soee> it probably uses http://plasma-active.org/
<Guest89608> has anyone here used Kubuntu as an ESXi guest with multiple monitors? I was using this before, and suddenly all of my monitors (but primary) are no longer recongnised in the system settings.
<DustinNK> Using V14.04 with lightdm
<DustinNK> My research has thus far come up with anything concrete.
<evrardo> remove yumi help
<evrardo> how can remove yumi
<genii> !info yumi
<ubottu> Package yumi does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm
<genii> !search yum
<ubottu> Found: botsnack-#ubuntu-offtopic*, yum, botsnack
<genii> Bah
<Unit193> Humbug.
<typhoon_2099> Hi, I'm having trouble sharing network connections. I've connected to my network via Wifi and want to share it to another box via my ethernet port. I've set up the ethernet as a shared connection but when I click on connect then nothing happens.
<typhoon_2099> In Windows this is a case of highlighting 2 connections, right clicking and selecting "Bridge Connections". Shouldn't it be this easy in Kubuntu?
<Finetundra> hello folks, is it safe to use PPA's originally meant for another *buntu distro?
<valorie> that depends on the PPA
<Unit193> Finetundra: Another flavor perhaps?
<valorie> if say, is says xubuntu-ppa/something
<valorie> it is probably fine
<valorie> updates, or backports etc.
<valorie> but some random crap -- at your own rist
<valorie> risk
<Finetundra> valorie, so if I wanted an icon pack but I'd need to add a PPA. would that be ok?
<Finetundra> Unit193, Why?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> ah, distro does not equal flavor
<valorie> ubuntu is the distro, which comes in lots of flavors, like icecream
<Finetundra> oh, I'm stupid. sorry
<valorie> unity, kubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<Unit193> Only ice cream is much more fun to eat.  More so the coffee flavored ice cream!
<valorie> np, lots of people think we are separate
<valorie> but we're all one distro
<valorie> Unit193: kubuntu is no calories though!
<Finetundra> also, if I were to attempt to install a DE, but it needed a PPA from another flavor, would that break anything?
<valorie> and still delicious
<Unit193> Eww.
<Finetundra> haha
<valorie> you can use any flavor and any application  you want
<Unit193> Finetundra: It all just depends, PPAs are "Personal package archives", so anything can be put in them at any quality.
<Finetundra> so basically if it's from an offical flavor then It's probably ok?
<valorie> yes, although there are still occasional problems if combinations haven't been tested together
<valorie> but install ppa-purge package and you can always back out pretty gracefully
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Finetundra> fantastic
<valorie> I would only use edgers or similar if you are very sure that's what you need though
<Finetundra> edgers?
<valorie> once you start messing with kernels and drivers etc. you can mess up your box
<valorie> if you don't know, just don't mess with it
<Finetundra> oh, I'm not about to touch anything too important
<valorie> then you'll be fine
<Finetundra> awesome
<Finetundra> out of curiosity, is there a kubuntu offtopic channel?
<genii> There certainly is
<Finetundra> sweet
<genii> Finetundra: It varies in there from extremely quiet to moderately active :)
<Finetundra> genii, sounds nice
<Finetundra> I'm curious, what does the button at the top left of a window(using default window button shceme)
<Finetundra> do
<Finetundra> also, is this still the channel to go to if one changes Desktop Enviroments?
#kubuntu 2015-04-22
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) In okular, when using the drawing tool I cannot block the tool for making long handwriting Can you try if you can? I thing is somethinh wrong in my computer cause before i could, it started when changing the default stroke color
<excalibr> So when the final 15.04 iso will be out?
<excalibr> I'm all set for making a jump from Unity
<romber> Hi guys, how can I change GDM_LANG in kubuntu?
<romber> I had export GDM_LANG in my .bashrc, and it work to launch application in my language if I run from terminal. But if I launch application from krunner or application menu, the language still is en_US.
<GunnDawg> romber: maybe change the application menus icon settings to point to your bash script instead of the default program launcher?
<valorie> !vivid | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
 * denza252 can't wait
<denza252> ...for all my packages to break thanks to the KDE PPAs I have enabled >.>
<romber> GunnDawg, yes it's what I do now.. but I have to set for every application that use GDM ;(
<soee> good morning
<sizziff> Hello
<sizziff> I use Kubuntu one week - nice system
<hateball> :)
<pgquiles> I'm having trouble when installing vivid daily on a uefi laptop. EFI is enabled, SecureBoot is disabled. Should the installation work out of the box, or should I use refind?
<aliman> hi all. can anybody suggest me any post installation programs or something i need for kubuntu? i'm new to linux and i just installed kubuntu
<faust> aliman: you are the only one who knows what you need
<aliman> faust, i thought there are some things that are needed for kubuntu to work properly
<GunnDawg> aliman: If it boots up and you're able to use it then what more are you wanting?
<faust> aliman: I hope that anything that is needed for kubuntu to work properly is installed by default when you install kubuntu
<aliman> mhm, i understand
<eagles051387_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lordievader> Good morning.
<GunnDawg> Morning
<lordievader> Hey GunnDawg
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<GunnDawg> oh pretty up, up late.
<GunnDawg> pretty good*
<jermaine> Hey fellas, had a question for ya, if I go ahead and install tonight's build of kubuntu, will transitioning to the full release be easy enough?
<lordievader> Ah, I forgot the factoid :(
<lordievader> jermaine: If you update you'll get the released Vivid.
<jermaine> just the typical apt-get upgrade will do?
<lordievader> jermaine: Make that a dist-upgrade and yes ;)
<jermaine> Thanks sith lord!
<nicon`> Hi all. I'm trying to set keyboard shorcut for "paste" in konsole to ctrl+v - it doesn't work (works only for current session, after creating new window/new tab it disapear from shorcuts), is there any way to fix it?
<nicon`> I'm using kubuntu 15.04.
<hateball> nicon`: are you editing the default profile?
<nicon`> hateball: keyboard shorcuts changes works for all profiles.
<nicon`> I changed many shorcuts, like switch to tab [1-9]...
<nicon`> All shorcuts works without a problem, except paste one.
<nicon`> Interesting thing: when I configure paste to ctrl+v it not only doesn't work in another session... When I switch to other tab and then go back to previous one, then it also stops working for "current" tab.
<nicon`> Example: I'm on tab1 and I'm changing paste settings to ctrl+v.
<nicon`> Testing => it's working.
<nicon`> Switching tab to tab2, testing => it's not working.
<nicon`> Switching tab to tab1, testing => it's not working :-)
<amari> Hi, how do I install a new language after Kubuntu is installed? I tried to move the language to the right list in System settings. But then some parts of the desktop (most of it) don't get translated. Do I have to install the language packs manually?
<amari> Hi, how do I install a new language after Kubuntu is installed? I tried to move the language to the right list in System settings. But then some parts of the desktop (most of it) don't get translated. Do I have to install the language packages manually?
<lordievader> !patience| amari
<ubottu> amari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<abdelaziz> can someone explain to me what does baloofile do?
<BluesKaj> !baloo | abdelaziz
<BluesKaj> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<BluesKaj> abdelaziz, look in system settings>search
<Riddell> ** testers needed for final 15.04 candidate images and upgrades, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help out
<SporkWitch> anyone know if there's any way to get yakuake or konsole to do the "x-ray" background like gnome terminal?  That is, if the terminal window is on top of another window, the transparency shows the desktop background instead of the window that's underneath it?
<hateball> Riddell: How does one help out? Is that question answered in -devel perhaps?
<compyuser> please help no sound in ubuntu r14
<Syco54645> hello i am on kubuntu 15.04 beta and certain apps are not showing a tray icon
<Syco54645> pidgin and xchat being two of them. any ideas or is this a bug?
<hateball> Syco54645:  They are GTK apps, probably not updated to work with plasma 5 is my guess
<Syco54645> hateball, that is what i figured. should i log a bug with kubuntu? Is that something that they would take care of or would it be up to the apps devs?
<hateball> Syco54645: The app devs afaik, but I am no expert on the matter :)
<hateball> Syco54645: The easy solution would be to use Quassel and... whatever one uses in place of Pidgin :p
<Syco54645> hateball, i have not used kde since 2.0. was an avid gnome2 user so still figuring stuff out
<Syco54645> i was actually trying to find something to replace pidgin with
<hateball> I think there is something, I just cant remember the name since I dont use these things
<hateball> Kopete was one thing
<Syco54645> yeah just looked at that
<bduncan> Syco54645: telepathy is the thing now. look for IM contacts in the Internet menu
<Syco54645> bduncan, that didnt seem to work correctly for me
<bduncan> Syco54645: have you got kde-telepathy installed?
<Syco54645> yes
<Syco54645> let me try it again, i have gotten alot of updates lately
<Syco54645> yes does not work. doesnt work with 2 step auth for google talk
<bduncan> Syco54645: ah yes that's true. i had to set up a "per-application" password for it
<Syco54645> i did that and it will not sign in
<Syco54645> i will stick with pidgin for now
<bduncan> have you tried signing in 3 times? :)
<Syco54645> and hope that they fix the tray icon
<Syco54645> i tried 4 times
<Syco54645> why 3?
<bduncan> i find that i have to keep clicking OK on the password box, i never figured out why...
<Syco54645> probably a bug
<bduncan> but then i didn't try very hard to debug it
<Syco54645> i will try it again in a month or so
<bduncan> you should report it as a bug
<bduncan> i'll vote for it!
<Syco54645> right now i need to get to work
<Syco54645> dont feel like working late tonight
<Syco54645> ;)
<bduncan> join the club, sadly having spent an hour having a barbeque in the sunshine, it might be necessary!
<mamonetti> hi
<mamonetti> has anybody had problems with apps trying to load the kde print dialog and staying frozen for minutes before getting it? I mean any kde app, such as kate or okular
<mamonetti> for some reason it has started to happen to me this morning after deleting with synaptic the old kernels of my system (apparently everything was fine)
<mamonetti> i think it might be related to kde looking for network printers, as i get the list updated everytime i'm going to print, but i'm not sure
<Andludsch1866> free net working bevor all visit....
<Andludsch1866> too freenet working before all to visit connection....
<Andludsch1866> all right to low
<Andludsch1866> too Operator Drone and Unopaste.......okay!
<Andludsch1866> kubunto 14.10 and windows 8.1 compatable.......okay!
<Andludsch1866> kubuntu 14.10 and windows 8.1 compatable ......all
<Andludsch1866> good looking, goodbye.....all here!
<LGTrader> Hi. New to Kubuntu coming from 12 years using Gentoo. I'm not clear how to discover the name of a repository so that I can add it in Muon. I need to add a newer NVidia driver (rev. 346 or later) to use with NVidia Digits.
<Riddell> LGTrader: try driver manager in systemsettings
<LGTrader> Riddell: That is how I got to nvidia-drivers but it only shows nvidia-drivers-331 and lower. I suspect I need to add a repository to get more leading edge packages but don't know how to determine what repositoy name (or modifier at the end) to add
<Riddell> oh I'm on vivid that's why I have it
<LGTrader> Riddell: The command 'ubuntu-drivers devices' shows the same thing.
<LGTrader> Riddell: Sorry. What's 'vivid'? A newer version of kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Riddell> LGTrader: yes, it's the new version we will release tomorrow as 15.04
<LGTrader> Riddell: Being that I installed 14.10 yesterday if I wait until tomorrow and reinstall/upgrade will it all 'just work'?
<MoonUnit`> might be better to install it today, the repos will get hammered on release day.
<mewshi> LGTrader, upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 (beta) worked for me the other day, and I must say, Plasma 5 is amazing o.o
<Riddell> LGTrader: you can join us for testing if you want :)
<mewshi> and, by now, everything should be effectively hammered out so there won't be much, if any, difference between today and tomorrow
<Riddell> testing is in #kubuntu-devel
<LGTrader> ALL: Downloading the vivid iso now. Let me try this out and see how it goes. I suspect I still would like to get and answer to the general question "I want to run application XYZ but Muon doesn't show it. How do I figure out what repository has it?"
<Riddell> sadly there's no easy answer to that besides maybe search launchpad ppas
<mewshi> LGTrader, if you have 14.10 installed, you don't need the iso (unless you wanna do a fresh install)
<Riddell> LGTrader: would be much appreciated if you can fill out http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds once it's installed
<LGTrader> Burning the iso now. Will work on this upgrade (or do a reinstall) after a doctors appt. Bookmarked the questionaire and will try to do that also Riddell. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> on 15.04 there are a few small problems like the desktop theme known as breeze-dark isn't dark at all it buries the icons in the panel so they can't be seen , but it's the only one that misbehaves on my install
<BluesKaj> oops sorry for the poor punctuation
<LGTrader> Riddell:Disappointing that there's no easy way. Gentoo uses 'eix' to see what's in portage and the overlays I'm currently set up for, but also has 'eix-remote' which searches all overlays so it's very easy to figure out what to add.
<LGTrader> Anyway, not complaining. I thin kubuntu is going to work well for me once I get past the shock of all new sys admin practices. (Like using sudo all the time)
<LGTrader> Anyway, I'm outa here for now to do the install
<LGTrader> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> no need for sudo all the time if you use aliases in ~/.bashrc and all no pw in the sudoers
<faust> BluesKaj: I would not advise to set NOPASSWD in sudoers
<faust> for ALL
<BluesKaj> faust, I'm not advising , merely making a comment , if users really want to use no pw and shorten the commnads inn the konsole they'll find a way by searching google. That's how I found the mehods i use to make things simpler.
<faust> I just wanted to make it clear for the casual reader that may think that it is a good idea
<BluesKaj> if you notice I didn't use the correct command for the sudoers entry\
<BluesKaj> faust, well perhaps you wouldn't recommend it , but I haven't had any problems with security using those settings
<faust> BluesKaj: good for you
<BluesKaj> well, I'm a home user with no others using this pc and a lot of ppl here are just like me
<Andludsch1866> thanke by for alone to command this programe pleace
<BluesKaj> whoa Andludsch1866, something lost in translation there
<Andludsch1866> advis and code all programe good idea...
<Andludsch1866> okay
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Andludsch1866> I who that....
<MoonUnit`> mmm tempting http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<drw> MoonUnit`: Hasn't killed my system so far...YMMV
<acz32> anyone know if dolphin or konqueror can do custom command actions?
<LGTrader> Riddell: I did an install of the 15.04 prerelease. The install went fine. However after updating the nvidia-drivers package to version 346 I no longer have graphics. This is a _Very_ odd machine config so I don't think this will occur for others but as of right now I have issues.
<LGTrader> Riddell: I will work on filing a report later today.
<compyuser> hello, please help no sound (dummy output) in ubuntu\
<tuv0k> clean install?
<compyuser> yes
<compyuser> tuv0k my first install
<tuv0k> go into setting and switch default output device
<acz32> anyone know why installing a new service through dolphin might fail?
<compyuser> tuv0k the only output device is : dummy output :(
<tuv0k> does not sound right after a fresh install unless there is no sound card in the machine
<tuv0k> if there is a hardware sound device, you might want to look again?
<compyuser> tuv0k there is the via technologies chip....a difficult chip for linux installed
<tuv0k> which ubuntu version you install?
<compyuser> tuv0k especially the via 1720/24 chip
<compyuser> tuv0k r14
<tuv0k> ?
<compyuser> tuv0k Ubuntu r14
<tuv0k> 14.04? 14.10?
<tuv0k> compyuser: aplay -l
<compyuser> tuv0k 14.04
<compyuser> tuv0k 14.04 LTS
<tuv0k> run that cmd in terminal
<compyuser> aplay -l  ---> empty list
<tuv0k> compyuser: sudo aplay -l
<compyuser> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<compyuser> Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<lordievader> Aplay gives an empty list? Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<compyuser> lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio
<compyuser> 03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<compyuser> 	Subsystem: VIA Technologies Inc. Albatron PX865PE 7.1
<lordievader> !paste | compyuser
<ubottu> compyuser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Could you paste it via pastebin please?
<compyuser> ok
<tuv0k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460035/dummy-output-sound-in-ubuntu-14-04
<compyuser> tuv0k Are u sure this will sove my problem....
<compyuser> ?
<compyuser> tuv0k Are u sure this will solve my problem....
<compyuser> ?
<tuv0k> of course not. I'd only be sure if I was the one actually working on your machine
<compyuser> tuv0k My problem is I tried many things,,,,but I m not able to solve it....
<tuv0k> we are trying to help you
<compyuser> tuv0k  my soundchip Via 1720/24 i believe it will not functioning in ubuntu...anda I have to buy a new soundcard
<lordievader> compyuser: Could you pastebin that output for me please?
<tuv0k> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/envy24control.1.html
<tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208700
<tuv0k> compyuser: are you going to paste that output?
<lucas_> Riddell: ping?
<lucas_> ah hi to everyone
<lordievader> Hey lucas_
<Riddell> hi lucas_!
<Riddell> lucas_: /join #kubuntu-devel
<lucas_> ok
<LGTrader> Riddell: You back?
<Riddell> hi LGTrader
<LGTrader> Riddell: Hi. I did the 15.04 install. It worked fine until I installed the nvidia-drivers-346 package. My config is admittedly quite odd. I want to use kubuntu/nvidia as a 'Deep Learning' platform using NVidia's Digits program. This requires 346 for the compute GPUs, but I have 2 cards, an old 9600 driving the monitor and a GX465 with no monitors hooked up to be used as only a calculation engine
<LGTrader> Anyway, I lost X after installing 346 due to no xorg.conf file and the system trying to use the wrong driver so I'm starting over.
<LGTrader> I'll install from scratch (almost done) generate xorg.conf using nouveau driver, and then see if I can still get X that way after installing 346
<Riddell> good luck LGTrader!
<LGTrader> Yeah, uncharted ground for me. We'll see.
<LGTrader> This wouldn't have been any easier, possibly more difficult, on Gentoo.
<LGTrader> Can you post that URL for the report you wanted me to file? I thought I bookmarked it but I'm not finding it. Chrome has changed its bookmark feature in the last few days.
<commongeeksgame> hi
<LGTrader> Does kubuntu-15.04 support a RAID1 installation directly without having to download packages by hand?
<tuv0k> don't remember ever not being able to
<dale_> where are the title bar menus in thunderbird/firefox/oethers?
<tuv0k> dale_: what?
<dale_> I don't see title bar menus in thunderbird or firefox?
<tuv0k> don't know what you are looking at. Screenshot?
<lordievader> LGTrader: If that is LVM RAID1, yes. If that is MDADM RAID1, I thought not.
<dale_> well, there is the title bar, then the tabs, but no menu in between?
<LGTrader> lordievader: I was looking for mdadm software RAID1. Thanks
<lordievader> Yeah, I though that one was not installed by default.
 * lordievader uses lvm raid :D
<LGTrader> lordievader: I know nothing about LVM RAID. Can a LVM RAID use two different hard drives to make RAID1? I'll have to go try and find some info on that as I've never used LVM
<tuv0k> yes
<acz32> can dolphin or konqueror to custom right-click actions?
<genii> Yes, but you have to tinker
<genii> acz32: Maybe take a look at http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201210/page09.html  ..a bit old but still relevent
<acz32> genii: thanks for the link
<genii> acz32: You're welcome.. hopefully you can make one which does what you like :)
<acz32> thanks. i'm used to xfce/thunar and miss that feature
<acz32> nice to see there's a way to do it even if it's more involved
<lordievader> LGTrader: LVM can do a lot, including a lot of different raid configurations.
<lordievader> LGTrader: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM
<rberg> I have always wondered why you would use lvm mirror over of raid 1
<lordievader> We, at the study association, do not.
<rberg> huh.. why may I ask?
<lordievader> Friend of mine explained lvm can do two types of mirroring, lvm mirror or raid1 mirroring.
<lordievader> Never looked into it myself.
<rberg> ohh I see. I have used lvm on top of raid before but not lvm mirroring
<lordievader> rberg: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/convert-mirror-to-RAID1.html
<lordievader> "New versions of LVM can use the same raid implementations from MD." http://serverfault.com/questions/97845/lvm-mirroring-vs-raid1 That actually explains a lot.
<rberg> interesting.. thanks for the links
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<lordievader> Learned something myself :)
<vertago1> I did a test upgrade to vivid without any major hitches :)
<LGTrader> lordievader: Good links on the LVM RAID1 question as far as they go, but I don't see enough info yet to construct a machine that mounts a RAID1 root device. At least on my Gentoo machine (where I am currently using a RAID6 root) I have to create an initrd file and then run busybox to get mdadm to assemble the RAID6. I know the kernel can do a RAID1 root device with the older 0.9 metadata format, but any newer metadata requires an 
<LGTrader> No problem using LVM RAID1 for simple storage though, as best I can tell.
<rberg> I gotta go, but I believe you ahev to put /boot on a raid 1. so any disk found has all the data, then the initrd can assemble the more advanced raid levels
<lordievader> LGTrader: My server boots fine to an LVM RAID1 rootfs. Must say /boot is on an md raid1.
<LGTrader> OK, then I stand corrected as LVM isn't mdadm and the metadata thing is mdadm
<LGTrader> If BIOS can spin it up and read it, even if it's just reading one device, then it can likely boot it
<LGTrader> Again, I've never sed LVM so this is something I need to study
<lordievader> It's grub who read it ;)
<TJ-> LGTrader: metadata=1.0 puts it at the end of the device, so it can be used on a boot device. 1.1 and 1.2 but it at or near the start of the device, which is what causes problems for non-mdadm-aware tools
<TJ-> LGTrader: I have all my non-laptop systems use RAID-1 boot disks so firmware can still boot it if 1 device fails
<LGTrader> TJ: Thanks.
<QualityAddict> While back I saw a release date of tomorrow for 15.04. Is that still on track?
<QualityAddict> Anxious to try out the new look.
<krytarik> QualityAddict: Yep.
<QualityAddict> krytarik: Fantastic! Thanks.
<asgasg> will you announce it here?
<Scunizi> User Manager in system settings of 14.04 is pretty worthless.  How do I get to one where I can see all the users and groups?
<Scunizi> had to install kuser ... ergggggg
<toan__> does anyone know where i can download the Kubuntu 15.04 LTS that's going to be released tomorrow?
<GunnDawg> toan__: did you try to google "Kubuntu 15.04"?
<GunnDawg> toan__: its all right there...
<toan__> thats' the beta 2 version
<GunnDawg> so you're wanting to know where to download something thats not been released yet?
<toan__> know what i mean
<GunnDawg> I dont
<acz32> is alsa recommended over pulseaudio with kde?
<GunnDawg> acz32: I use pulse with no issues
<acz32> ok
<toan__> aka prerelease version
<GunnDawg> oh, so the beta?
<toan__> yea
<GunnDawg> you said earlier you didnt want that. I told you to google it and you said "That's just the beta"
<toan__> GunnDawg, i am looking for the official release ver.
<toan__> i can get the beta 2 version easily
<GunnDawg> It doesnt release until tomorrow
<toan__> i know, that's why i ask
<genii> toan__: The latest images available are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/   ... 15.04 is not LTS though. LTS releases are the ones which are every 2 years on the even numbered years. So the next one will be April 2016, the 16.04
<GunnDawg> genii: \0/
<toan__> genii, that that the one that will be released tomorrow?
<GunnDawg> toan__: no, the one that releases tomorrow, will be released tomorrow
<toan__> :-(
<genii> toan__: It is the closest there is to that right now. Just get this one, then tomorrow use zsync to get the differences ( if any) between this image and the final one
<genii> !zsync | toan__
<ubottu> toan__: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<genii> toan__: All the different releases will be out in about 15-16 hours from now.
<toan__> ubottu, do you know what time (in utc) it will be release tomorrow?
<ubottu> toan__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> toan__: Traditionally around or just after 4pm GMT
<toan__> ubottu, och, you're smart, and know what you're talking about
<ubottu> toan__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toan__> thanks guys; i think i can wait to get the official version
<toan__> is there a feature in kde to hide an app (like when the user clicks on close, the WM stop all cpu processing and hide the app forever)?
#kubuntu 2015-04-23
<toan__> when the user launches the app again, the app can be shown again and resume from the last working state
<cuestion> hello folks.... do we know when KUBUNTU 15.04 will be downloadable? announced was 23th of april 2015 ?
<toan__> cuestion, here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<cuestion> thanks a lot...this is still the beta version or now the first "official3 version?
<GunnDawg> cuestion: the "official release" will be tomorrow
<GunnDawg> cuestion: You can download the latest rolling image which came out today, but the official release will be tomorrow. Things may or may not change between todays image and tomorrows
<cuestion> ok....will it be the same link to dowload...or will it appear under DOWLOAD section of the home
<GunnDawg> cuestion: I suspect it will be under the downloads section
<cuestion> perfect so many thanks for your important work
<valorie> cuestion: you can dl the daily then zsync to the final if you want
<valorie> !zsync cuestion
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !zsync | cuestion
<ubottu> cuestion: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<toan__> ubottu, where's the best place to get development and bug updates of kubuntu?
<ubottu> toan__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuestion> so many thanks
<valorie> toan__: add backports and perhaps beta ppa
<valorie> basically you get everything you need if you just do your updates when the little shield appears in your taskbar
<valorie> it's so good lately I hardly ever use the cli to update/upgrade anymore
<GunnDawg> Out of curiosity. In the past, how much actually changed between the release day +1 (today) release, and the release day image (tomorrow)
<valorie> hard to say
<valorie> every release is different
<GunnDawg> yeah
<valorie> from our side, not much I think
<GunnDawg> I'm just debating installing todays image out of boredom and nothing else to do on a Wednesday night, heh
<JeZxLee> 15.04 is missing one of the panel widgets I use "Network Monitor" - will it come back soon in an update?
<GunnDawg> JeZxLee: I suspect it will.
<valorie> hmmm, I have a network widget
<valorie> I don't recall ever losing that
<GunnDawg> valorie: is it possible for me to do an in place upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 (todays image) so I keep my installed programs? (skype, steam and steam games, etc, etc)?
<valorie> JeZxLee: is it perhaps in the "hidden icons"?
<valorie> GunnDawg: you'll have to upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04
<valorie> hard to say if that's worth it
<GunnDawg> valorie: yeah probably not eh
<valorie> hidden icons is the little /\ thing
<valorie> ooops, how did it get so late
<valorie> gotta go....
<GunnDawg> take care valorie
<Joepine> lo everyone
<Joepine> Anyone have an idea what time the new release will be made? :)
<tuv0k> when it's ready
<Joepine> thanks.
<tuv0k> same question every six months, same answer
<Joepine> interestingly enough the release date is set for the 23
<tuv0k> and?
<Joepine> that ascorbic character of yours must go down a treat
<tuv0k> I don't get what yuo are trying to say?
<tuv0k> #kubuntu-offtopic
<lishang> hello all
<lishang> 这里可以说中文吗？
<Unit193> !cn | lishang
<ubottu> lishang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lishang> ok
<JeZxLee> Yes! - oh sorry I got excited
<massiveoni> heya, any sign of the full release of 15.04?
<GunnDawg> massiveoni: releases tomorrow
<massiveoni> ahh
<massiveoni> ive seen that it releases on the 23rd, but it never said what time, or which timezone
<massiveoni> lol, its noon on the 23rd for me
<GunnDawg> they dont specify a time. It will be available for download on their site when it launches
<massiveoni> yeah, i guess its a 'its done, when its done' thing
<JeZxLee> UbuntuMATE 15.04 is kind of interesting, might check that out
<JeZxLee> KDE is my favorite though
<hpauyu> hi
<aliman> good morning. guys i have a little problem. i use vlc for watching movies. i have some of the downloaded movies and the sound is not working. the intro has sound but when the movies actualy starts no sound
<valorie> aliman: are you sure it isn't the file itself?
<aliman> i dunno. it is the 2nd movies already. i hope i wont find more
<valorie> also you might try with a different player such as dragon
<valorie> which is actually ours
<valorie> vlc is not a KDE application; that said, it should work
<soee> maybe some codecs missing, do you have installed: kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<aliman> valorie, thxit is working with dragon. i think vlc is the prob
<valorie> oh good thought, soee
<aliman> sudo apt-get autoremoveshould remove unneeded files right?
<valorie> yes
<aliman> so if i use this command i dont need to go to home and show hidden files and delete what i dont need?
<valorie> autoremove is better
<aliman> thx
<micmord> Since April I have a vivid Vbox daily upgraded. Now I got problem (again) with sddm, it takes several seconds to start and it freeze after few time (about a minute). Yesterday I tested a fresh install of 92413 iso and sddm works fine. Can anyone explain this?
<valorie> there seemed to be some mystery situation between systemd and sddm
<valorie> I'm glad it's fixed
<micmord> Maybe the problem is on "virtualbox-guest-x11"
<wldcordeiro> Sometimes I've noticed that when Kubuntu locks instead of showing the sddm lock screen it shows a different more plain one.
<wldcordeiro> Also if you disable kwallet it doesn't really go away but now the wallet manager is broken. :(
<valorie> I just heard that is fixed, wldcordeiro
<valorie> but it won't get into today's release of course
<wldcordeiro> The lock screen or kwallet valorie ?
<valorie> kwallet
<valorie> migration at least
<Naphatul> around what time will 15.04 be up?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> Naphatul: unknown
<valorie> "today" is as much as we know
<lordievader> It is released whenever it is ready and the announcement sent.
<Mensfeld> Hi guys! At what time the 15.04 is going to be released?
<lordievader> Vivid is released whenever it is ready and the announcement sent.
<valorie> Mensfeld: when it's ready
<valorie> oops, lordievader beat me
<lordievader> Hihi, was still in my history ;)
<valorie> good old up-arrow to the rescue
<valorie> I'm distracted by the history of the Hubble space telescope I'm watching
<valorie> such gorgeous images
<valorie> I have a friend who programs for that project
<lordievader> Whooo, link?
<valorie> http://video.pbs.org/program/nova/
<valorie> hopefully viewable outside the US
<lordievader> Seems not :(
<valorie> boo
<valorie> perhaps your public TV stations will rebroadcast it
<valorie> or something like it
<lordievader> I doubt it.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> nova isn't always great, but this was a really good one
 * lordievader Vivid is released whenever it is ready and when the announcement is sent.
<lordievader> That'll do I suppose. Set it to an alias :D
<Unit193> /say, not /me
<lordievader> Ah, it is /say, was looking for that XD
<lordievader> That is better indeed.
<lordievader> Thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<yossarianuk> really in 2 minds for my work desktop - Debian 8(KDE) or Kubuntu 15.04....
<yossarianuk> home I have 15.04 and it is nice, few rough edges at present though.
<aliman> guys how can i change my desktop wallpaper
<aliman> anybody?
<monkeyjuice> morning
<mparillo> aliman: Right click on open desktop. Desktop settings?
<aliman> mparillo, hmmm i only have 1 wallpaper there?
<mparillo> So you can get new wall papers or open an existing image you have.
<lazureus> Hi all, does anybody know which package I have to install to get Qt assistant for ver.5 in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<bwowk> sooo...when is 15.04 coming?
<bwowk> I'm so anxious
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bwowk> howdy
<massiveoni> does anyone know, how long until 15.02 of kubuntu will be released? ive already downloaded the 15.04 of ubuntu, but i cant find kubuntu
<massiveoni> sorry 15.04 not 02
<BluesKaj> massiveoni, 15.04 here, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<massiveoni> im downloading that one now, i didnt know if that was the full release or not
<BluesKaj> massiveoni, what was ?
<massiveoni> blueskaj, what do you mean
<BluesKaj> <massiveoni> im downloading that one now, i didnt know if that was the full release or not
<massiveoni> i didnt know if that one in that link was a beta
<BluesKaj> the url i posted is the full release id you update and upgrade ...the repsos for the full release as you call it are probly being hammered
<massiveoni> ok cheers
<alvin> You can download the latest beta/rc and then use zsync to bring it up-to-date
<BluesKaj> alvin, yup did that yesterday, it's mostly up to date now...but the latest image isn't released yet
<release_15_04> hello folks, for today the release of UBUNTU and KUBUNTU_15_04 was announced ... I cannot see anything on the websites ... do we still have to wait or does anyone know what is happening ?
<BluesKaj> release_15_04, word is another 2 hrs minimum wait time
<Tobzi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/release/
<BluesKaj> Tobzi, thanks
<Tobzi> BluesKaj: np
<release_15_04> thanks, Tobzi, but later on with this beta-versioy?n using the update function I will have the "official" release which was announced for today...I mean it is better to wait until tomorrow to use the official image?
<hateball> release_15_04: If you're on 15.04 beta you dont need to reinstall, you can just dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Tobzi, the ppl at the ubuntu-release-party say the devs didn;t want anyone to post a URL to the latest until it has been 'properly' announced.
<BluesKaj> Tobzi, release_15_04 , so the release is still not official
<release_15_04> @ BluesKaj - thanks !  But when will be the OFFICIAL kubuntu 15.04 be given to the public,I mean today is 23th of April 2015?
<lordievader> Vivid is released whenever it is ready and when the announcement is sent.
<BluesKaj> release_15_04, join #ubuntu-release-party for the official anouncement
<release_15_04> @hateball - thanks a lot !
<release_15_04> @BluesKaj, thanks, I will do so
<release_15_04> @hateball:   but using dist-upgrade from the latest beta of kubuntu 15.04 will be as goog as waiting for the official release?
<Dragnslcr> Yes. The only thing upgrading to a new Ubuntu version really does is change the version name in the configuration files for the package system.
<Dragnslcr> Changing that name tells your system to download and install the new/updated packages that are part of the new Ubuntu version.
<hateball> release_15_04: Yes
<Solari> Hello
<hyper_ch> hmmm, kubuntu 15.04 keeps forgetting all settings
<hyper_ch> e.g. in dolphin I manually added some places
<hyper_ch> after reboot they are gone
<hyper_ch> or I set the desktop background to folder view
<hyper_ch> after reboot it's gone
<hyper_ch> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't offer the selection screen for which locales to use
<alvin> hyper_ch: You're thinking of Debian. In Ubuntu, add the locales you want to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and then run dpkg-reconfigure locales (Don't ask me why)
<kubuntu_user231> hi all!
<cediddi> Hi everyone, anybody knows the release hour?
<hyper_ch> alvin: and how do I set which one should be default?
<alvin> hyper_ch: /etc/default/locale I think
<hyper_ch> alvin: /supported.d/local has only one entry
<alvin> But in /etc/default/locale you need to specify thins like "LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8""
<hyper_ch> but when I do dpkg-reconfigure locales it generates a lot more
<alvin> that directory (supported.d) probably contains more files
<hyper_ch> it generates en_AG, en_AU, en_BW, ........
<alvin> Oh, ok.  I believe that's normal
<alvin> KDE will ignore those settings anyway...
<hyper_ch> alvin: it's not kde
<hyper_ch> it's the shell that keeps complaining
<alvin> I only have 2 lines in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local (and I see now one of them is wrong...)
<hyper_ch> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<hyper_ch> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<hyper_ch>         LANGUAGE = "en_US:de",
<hyper_ch>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<hyper_ch>         LANG = "de_CH.UTF-8"
<amari> In my laptop kde forgets the brightness setting after reboot, is it normal?
<Riddell> cediddi: any hour now!
<alvin> Yes, it's a very common error, that 'locale failed' Are you in an SSH session?
<hyper_ch> alvin: no
<hyper_ch> it's local
<alvin> (And do those locales even exist. KDE invenst invalid locales for where I live, so I have to change them every time to something that does exist.)
<alvin> ok, in that case. What did you put in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local?
<hyper_ch> alvin: well, that's what I get by default without having added anything
<hyper_ch> I added now de_CH.UTF-8 UTF-8
<hyper_ch> still same
<alvin> Is that German?
<hyper_ch> yes
<alvin> Shouldn't the language be de_CH then? Instead of en_US:de?
<alvin> So, the question is. Where does LANGUAGE come from, right? I'd expext en_US.UTF-8 if you want English. Or C, maybe?
<hyper_ch> what do you mean?
<alvin> Well, something has set your LANGUAGE to en_US:de
<hyper_ch> alvin: that was the installer
<hyper_ch> there's just way too many things not working
<hyper_ch> e.g. it gives some strange error at boot up only because I run raid1
<hyper_ch> the usb keyboard isn't working for the luks password entry
<alvin> Maybe you have the same problem as here. The installer sets my language to de_BE.UTF-8, which is incorrect and probably does not even exists.
<hyper_ch> having two attached external screens make plasma load really, really slow... when I just boot up notebook it's loaded in 2-3 seconds... with two external screens it takes like 15 seconds
<hyper_ch> on the main screen when I set the background to folder view
<alvin> But I don't believe the installer is at fault here. There's a KDE script that sets locales based on what is put in System Settings. And that part needs work
<hyper_ch> it doesn't survive reboot
<hyper_ch> alvin: well, same happens on debian.... when I chose as language english yet swiss german keyboard, it also gives some errors like that
<alvin> You should test by using LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 perl -v for example
<hyper_ch> but I fix it with dpkg-reconfigure locales where I can set what languages to install and which should be default
<alvin> Yes, but that works in Debian. Not so in Ubuntu
<hyper_ch> those things are just no-go
<alvin> It works. I set that 'local' file, change /etc/default/locales and DO NOT TOUCH the KDE system settings where you set the language.
<alvin> btw, plasma5 should be better in that regard
<dune_in> Hi guys! Got a question - where is Kubuntu 15.04? I received a news via RSS about Kubuntu 15.04 but it's says "Acces denied" (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04).
<BluesKaj> dune_in, join #ubuntu-release-party and you'll see the official release anouncement there, wwhen it happens.
<hyper_ch> another bug: when you set desktop to folder view
<hyper_ch> and try to shift-delete items, it won't work
<dune_in> @BluesKaj, thank you!
<BluesKaj> dune_in, yw
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: how can I make in 15.04 that my desktop settings stick: I want folder view and after reboot, it's back to the other one
<hyper_ch> and does plasma 5 not offer anymore kdialog?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, , not sure about folderview, i don't see it in widgets in 15.04
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: right-click desktop -> folder view settings -> layout "Folder View"
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, I just have folder and desktop , no folderview in layout
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: http://images.sjau.ch/img/7b2a0272.png
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: also when I add places to Dolphin, after reboot they're gone
<iangabriel> help?
<iangabriel> any java developers out here?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, unfortunately my prntscrn doesn't work when a drop down is open, but I can assure you i don't ahve folderview in layout
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I started print screen, set delay of 5 secs and then gave drop down
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you're not on plasma 5?
<iangabriel> how do i install a   tar.gz?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: why can't I report plasma bugs at kde.org?
<hyper_ch> konsole is also very unstable
<hyper_ch> it freezes every few minutes
<hyper_ch> tbh, I'm not really happy with the state of 15.04
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, have you dist-upgraded lately? , suggest you update upgrade and dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: fresh install from this morning
<hyper_ch> blank install, not even upgrade
<BluesKaj> no matter run the commands anyaway
<hyper_ch> firefox and ca-certs
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, have you checked the driver manager to makesure you have the recommended graphics driver etc?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> as said, it's a lot of small annoying things
<hyper_ch> e.g. not keeping settings for reboot
<hyper_ch> (desktop and dolphin places), lots of freezing of konsole, kontact crashes rather often, .....
<hyper_ch> also when booting up, I can't enter luks password with the attached usb keyboard
<hyper_ch> I have locale problems.... konsole is totally weird and the dpkg-reconfigure locaes doesn't work
<BluesKaj> I'm getting few crashes of apps when exiting them , but that's about all other then the prinscrn not working when there's ab active drop down , even with the delay
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: removing a resource from akonadi -> crash
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, open ~/.config/akonadi then find  akonadiserverrc and StartServer=true , change it to false
<hyper_ch> what will that do?
<hyper_ch> well, that's not a big issue... bigger is the dolphin places and desktop folder issue
<BluesKaj> it'll prevent akondi from loading
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 15.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you can't run kontact without akonadi
<tuv0k> nice
<hyper_ch> switzerland keyboard setup has been an issue for the last 3 years or so
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: in what file is the setting stored that desktop background should use folders?
<Riddell> hyper_ch: at least now it doesn't crash, and I've some thoughts on things to try to fix it
<hyper_ch> and where are the dolphin places locations stored?
<hyper_ch> konsole froze again
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch,  kubuntu 15.04 officially released , then nvigate to plasma 5.3 and add the ppa
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<qdata> 15.04 download too slow; canceled - they must be getting hammered
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I already have that
<hyper_ch> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu vivid main
<hyper_ch> that's the one, right?
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: yeah, got that already
<donniezazen> I wish Kubuntu would autostart ssh-agent and set SSH-ASKPASS=ksshaskpass like Fedora KDE does. Pretty handy for developers.
<reborn> is Plasma 5 good stable to go?
<hyper_ch> so, I can't browse with the Select Icon thingy in the KDE Menu Editor
<Riddell> reborn: it's awesome to go!
<MoonUnit`> hyper_ch: yeah it's a bug
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346316
<ubottu> KDE bug 346316 in general "Browse icon button in edit application no listed add icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> MoonUnit`: why can't I report plasma/desktop bugs?
<hyper_ch> so, anyone can tell me what file to edit to add places to dolphin?
<hyper_ch> konsol frozen again
<JeZxLee> when is Kubuntu 15.10 going to be release?
<JeZxLee> just a joke :)
<hyper_ch> another konsole freeze
<hyper_ch> another one... I think I have a pattern now
<hyper_ch> when I maximize it with double-click on the top bar... it freezes
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 15.04 is out http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04 - the most beautiful desktop alive!
<reborn> Same the system requirement, yes?
<reborn> ?
<hyper_ch> dolphin problem solved... still plasma desktop folder view
<hyper_ch> where is supposed to be saved that file?
<excalibr> Did dolphin get fully ported to kf5 in this new release?
<MoonUnit`> nope http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<excalibr> ah thought it would make it in time for 15.05
<jpwhiting> shadeslayer: the problem is the package with -lts isn't marked as a replacement for the one without -lts
<jpwhiting> or as an upgrade for it either
<airsynth> Hi! I hope this is happening to someone else: Plasma on Kubuntu 15.04 is crashing constantly. Does anybody know how to solve it?
<airsynth> No one? Really?
<BluesKaj> airsynth, just arrived , what's your issue ?
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, where are the system icons saved? since the brows button doesn't work
<tuv0k> ?
<hyper_ch> tuv0k: 15.04 when editing that applications menu you can't use the browse button to search for other graphics
<drw> hyper_ch: /usr/share/icons/
<hyper_ch> drw: thx
<MoonUnit`> hyper_ch: weird though, before last week you could browse the icons
<hyper_ch> MoonUnit`: I can't
<hyper_ch> drw: and where to put there? the interface uses categories
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, installed plasma 5.3 beta ...no desktop, no panel, nothing,  just the cursor shows up :)
<acz32> does anyone know how to disable holidays in the calendar/clock widget? i unchecked show events in the preferences but it still lists holidays beside the calendar
<MoonUnit`> don't know if its a kde or kubuntu packaging bug.
<drw> and seems I can browse for icons, but am running 5.3beta from the kubuntu beta/backports ppa
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: welcome to my world :)
<hyper_ch> drw: I am also running that on a fresh install
<BluesKaj> well , I'm gonna install the default image , no ppas for now
<hyper_ch> or where is the menu file saved, then I could edit that one
<drw> dunno
<MoonUnit`> drw: i'm on 5.3b too but still can't browse them.
<hyper_ch> I used mini to install to achieve single-disk raid1 with luks encryption
<drw> ah, you mean the browse button when you go into change the icon? if so, then yeah I have the same thing :(
<MoonUnit`> drw: yup
<hyper_ch> drw: so, where can I put a .png file so it can be used through one of the categories?
<drw> select "Other Icons" from Icon Source
<drw> then browse button is enabled
<MoonUnit`> drw: i bit annoying i use the numix icons but some of them are hard to see so wanted to change them.
<drw> but clicking it does nothing...:(
<hyper_ch> ah, put it into  /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/22x22/categories/
<shadeslayer> jpwhiting: it's not meant as a auto upgrade
<shadeslayer> jpwhiting: it's meant as a "I know what I'm doing and will install the LTS backports"
<murthy> I am upgrading to 15.04
<JeZxLee> question: it is safe to use that Plasma v5.3 PPA on Kubuntu 15.04 64Bit?
<MoonUnit`> JeZxLee: as always ymmv, i'm using it with no problems so far.
<hyper_ch> MoonUnit`: "no problems" /me checks backlog
<drw> I haven't had any issues using the beta/backports PPA version
<hyper_ch> I have countless issues with it
<JeZxLee> another question: where can I set desktop effect compositor to OpenGL in settings?
<lordievader> JeZxLee: Under the display settings.
<drw> Display and Monitor -> Compositor
<jpwhiting> shadeslayer: and yet if you install from a point release iso you get those lts backports automatically, so it's not always opt-in
<JeZxLee> sorry, one more question - when running old 14.10 how can I tell update manager to stop telling me to upgrade to 15.04 ?
<travnewmatic> JeZxLee, i'd suggest changing from normal releases to long term releases in update manager settings
<travnewmatic> if i were to put a .kwinrule file somewhere
<travnewmatic> where should it go?
<rosco_y> I just installed the MySQL Client package in Ubuntu.  Do I need to also install MySQL Server?
<murthy> travnewmatic: I think this is the one in 14.10 /home/phoenix/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc
<murthy> oops
<murthy> thats my user name
<murthy> ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc
<donniezazen> rosco_y: what for?
<travnewmatic> hmm this is frustrating
<travnewmatic> apparently plasma 5 has moved away from the old thing which allowed programs to show in the system tray
<travnewmatic> to a new thing
<travnewmatic> which the programs that i use dont work with yet
<travnewmatic> the exception being skype
<travnewmatic> so no system tray icons by default for pidgin, or hexchat, or dropbox
<travnewmatic> also why after the update is dolphin still using plasma 4 icons
<murthy> travnewmatic: I am updating my 14.10 to 15.10, so cant check right now. You could use the strace on the app to trace the file location
<MoonUnit`> travnewmatic: i use trayer to see them.
<travnewmatic> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<murthy> ah
<murthy> just missed
<murthy> I was to post that now :)
<travnewmatic> lol
<travnewmatic> well
<travnewmatic> thats cute and all
<travnewmatic> but i dont want something on my desktop that i have to minimize all of my windows to get to
<travnewmatic> thats bullshit
<travnewmatic> i guess i'm wondeirng where to direct my frustration
<travnewmatic> this seems to be something that the applications are in charge of
<travnewmatic> kde made a new thing (which isnt ncessarily bad) that the applications need to adjust to
<Pandorian> just upgraded to kubuntu 15.04, how do i revert back? it won't start after login in my Virtual Box
<tuv0k> restore your backup
<murthy> Pandorian: wait
<murthy> do you see any error messages?
<Pandorian> it just freezes before even opening any panels
<Pandorian> buring the boot, something about bios
<rosco_y> donniezazen: sorry I missed your query--I found the answer and I've been busy since :)  I installed mysql server and client on my machine, so I'm good to go.  Thanks anyways!
<murthy> Pandorian: like acpi?
<donniezazen> rosco_y: good.
<Pandorian> can't remember for sure, i think so... it won't start at all now after i had to force shutdown the VBox... need to free up a bit of memory before i can restart it again
<murthy> Pandorian: If it freezes after login. Can you get the .xsession-errors file from the home directory from a tty?
<Pandorian> in any case, my desktop configuration is all different, incluidng wallpapers etc.. it's all messed up it didn't even warn me that this would happen
<donniezazen> Pandorian: I don't think there is a way to go back from Plasma 5 to KDE 4.
<Pandorian> murthy, how can i get to terminal to view the log file?
<murthy> ctrl+alt+f1
<Pandorian> i'll take a look
<murthy> Pandorian: are you there?
<Pandorian> i didn't realize that this is upgrading to Plasma5, i seperate VBox installation already running Plasma5 lol
<Pandorian> i have*
<Pandorian> this is so messed up, all my work configuring KDE4 is now doomed and it was so beautiful (
<Pandorian> :(
<murthy> Pandorian: can you try something
<murthy> Pandorian: Try login after deleting this file .Xauthority    in the home directory
<Pandorian> k i'll try
<doctorx> hello all...
<murthy> hi
<doctorx> trying to figure out a problem... not sure if i got a bad download or something else... i burned  iso to usb key, but during boot to install, i get freezes...
<doctorx> i am wondering if the nouevo drivers (sp?) are to blame?
<murthy> doctorx: did you check the md5 sum of the iso?
<doctorx> i ran the internal check from the install and it said one file failed... i am redownloading now.  just in case
<doctorx> if it is the oss nvidia drivers (however they are spelled), how do i specify vesa driver only?
<doctorx> i run an nvidia titan, and i had a similar problem with bohdi linux... this is why i was asking
<doctorx> but never with kubuntu
<murthy> doctorx: I think you can blacklist in the modprobe
<murthy> doctorx: check this directory /etc/modprobe.d/
<murthy> doctorx: handle with care
<doctorx> ok... redownloaded and md5 matches... going to give this a try first.
<murthy> doctorx: do you want to how to black list a driver?
<doctorx> yes... also, can you specify vesa from the grub boot line?
<murthy> doctorx: I need to check about the vesa stuff, but I will tell you about the blacklisting
<murthy> doctorx: get the driver name from the list from lsmod command
<murthy> doctorx: put a file with any name containing this ...
<murthy> blacklist <driver name>
<murthy> and update the initramfs
<murthy> to remove from the blacklist simply delete the file and update the initramfs
<murthy> doctorx: ^
<murthy> I will give an example
<murthy> The following is a file created by the nvidia driver to blacklist the nouveau driver. https://paste.kde.org/pqdxrbojp
<Pandorian> murthy, it didn't freeze this time, the panel loaded but disappeared right after - i thought this was supposed to be a stable version lol
<murthy> Pandorian: What did you do?
<Pandorian> what you told me
<Pandorian> removed .Xauthority
<murthy> Pandorian: Did the panel appear after that?
<Pandorian> nope, it just disappeared, and then i tried to get into the console mode and everything froze again at that point and i had to just crash the Vbox session
<doctorx> thanks for the info...  murthy
<murthy> Pandorian: May be the vbox display driver is not working properly, can you try with some other program like qemu
<murthy> doctorx: yw
<doctorx> i was able to boot this copy... i guess i had a bad burn/iso before... thanks for the info still
<tarator> Hello everybody! I've just upgraded from kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 and getting a whitescreen after restart. Lightdm (is Kubuntu still using it?) is running. Can anybody give me a hint, where I can take a look?
<murthy> doctorx: enjoy
<doctorx> I am always looking to learn more
<murthy> doctorx: You can always come here
<soee> tarator: nope, switch to sddm
<murthy> tarator: I think sddm replced lightdm? I am not 100 percent sure
<soee> tarator: type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<soee> chec sddm and apl
<murthy> tarator: from a tty end lightdm process and run startx command
<murthy> try what soee says
<Pandorian> thats what i was thinking because my other Plasma5 VBox installation was giving me problems at the beginnign too, i had to restart it many times before it actually stopped crashing the panel, and it still does that sometimes... which is why i abandoned plasma5 and went with KDE4, had it perfectly tuned with no bugs, and looking good and now it's dead lol
<tarator> ok... I disabled lightdm (systemctl disable lightdm)
<tarator> murthy: thanks.. I give it a try...
<Pandorian> i wish i had a time machine
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-HnYUdtkt.png
<Pandorian> isn't there some automatic backup of distro-upgrades ?
<tarator> murthy: ok... start x gives me a strange desktop... definetliy not Plasma :) looks more like xfce or something...
<murthy> Pandorian: I think you could switch some rendering settings to workaround
<darthanubis> Pandorian: always backup before doing something you may regret
<murthy> tarator: have you tried what soee recommended
<tarator> I tried to reconfigure plasma-desktop which gave me an error...
<tarator> now I'am installing plasma-desktop (apt-get install plasma-desktop)
<Unknown_User> Dumb question. How do you load and apply an ICC profile for color correction in Kubuntu 15.04
<Unknown_User> ?
<Unknown_User> colord-kde-icc-importer doesn't actually seem to do anything.
<murthy> tarator: no have you tried reconfiguring sddm?
<keithzg> Pandorian: If you're using VBox, you should *really* be using snapshots. That's your time machine right there!
 * keithzg loves snapshots so, so much
<murthy> me too
<Unknown_User> [And I have "Enable color correction" checked in the Display settings Control Panel thing.]
<tarator> ok... the previous desktop was fluxbox...
<Pandorian> k i'll try to remember that
<tarator> murthy: yes, I tried...
<keithzg> Pandorian: Seriously it's one of the biggest advantages of virtual machines. You can even snapshot while the VM is running and resume that *exact* moment (although it's better to snapshot while the machine is off).
<Pandorian> how is windows running inside a linux vbox?
<keithzg> It's quite good.
<Pandorian> maybe i should switch around
<Unknown_User> oyranos worked just fine with 14.whatever, but now -I guess- the KDE control panel's interface changed, so its control panel thingie doesn't seem to work.
<keithzg> Literally use that every day at work (software development firm; I'm mostly the sysadmin but I also do testing, and our software is Windows-based).
<murthy> tarator: Did the upgrade complete without interruption?
<tarator> ok... I think there are many packages not installed... does anybody know a command to install the "standard" packages?
<tarator> murthy: I'm not sure... Now I don't think so... I think I hit the restart button too quick...
<tarator> murthy: (when it appeared... :-< )
<murthy> tarator: ah
<tarator> keitthzg: Windows runs great in VirtualBox.
<soee> tarator: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<murthy> tarator: I think thats the problem. The restart notification appears even before the upgrade process completes
<murthy> tarator: I think its the same old command  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<murthy> tarator: wait
<murthy> tarator: let me check that
<keithzg> tarator: Yup, and actually in my experience Windows runs better as a guest in Virtualbox on a Linux host than on a Windows host.
<Unknown_User> Oh great.
<tarator> murthy: ok I installed kubuntu-desktop, but I think there is a lot more missing... Login-Manager looks very basic and strange... after Logging in to plasma desktop, I only get a black screen and an autostart application (which at least looks like Plasma 5 and nice :-)
<murthy> Pandorian: have you tried different display settings?
<Unknown_User> I change the look and feel of the window decorations, and the window manager crashes.
<Unknown_User> >_<
<Pandorian> murthy, how do i change display settings?
<murthy> tarator: I think you need to restart. But do that only if you are sure your installation is not broken to point of boot failure
<murthy> Pandorian: checking
<tarator> murthy: I did restarts regularly... now it looks, like it can't display images (they are all black...)
<murthy> Pandorian: I am upgrading my system to 15.04 and so the apps are not opening at the moment so I cant tell the exact details
<murthy> Pandorian: but..
<Pandorian> murthy, the panel loads then disappears and then everything freezes again, before i can do much
<Pandorian> other than from the terminal
<murthy> Pandorian: try to choose between different gl and render stuffs
<murthy> tarator: Image where?
<murthy> Pandorian: are you able to open the krunner?
<tarator> any images on the plasma desktop (there are only black boxes, where there should be images....)
<murthy> tarator: do you have any graphics card?
<murthy> tarator: I mean right now in the system
<tarator> it's a laptop... Intel hd4000
<tarator> murthy: I really think, that there are some packages missing...
<murthy> tarator: can you play a video ?
<tarator> murthy: yes videos are working
<tarator> murthy: for example, when I open the start-menu, it's simply black.
<tarator> also there is no desktop background...
<murthy> tarator: open gwenview in terminal and check if there is any error messages in it. before that you need to enable the debug messages. run kdebugdialog and enable gwenview in that
<tarator> also my buttons are black...
<murthy> tarator: I think you better do one thing
<murthy> tarator: there is a command to check the integrity of the installed packages, it will tell you if a package is corrupted
<tarator> https://gist.github.com/tarator/eee8db1517a7df9fe044
<PooCocktailSupre> plasma 5 w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t
<Linuturk> congrats on the 15.04 release :)
<PooCocktailSupre> w000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t
<PooCocktailSupre> let's pop the champagne baby!!!
<PooCocktailSupre> KDE++
<PooCocktailSupre> KDE++
<PooCocktailSupre> beautiful. fucking. desktop.
<murthy> tarator: the command is sudo debsums -s
<murthy> tarator: wait till the process finishes and note down any errors that it displays. The errors are possible corrupted packages that need to be reinstalled
<murthy> PooCocktailSupre: yep
<PooCocktailSupre> yup
<PooCocktailSupre> yup yup yup
<Unknown_User> Wish the KDE4->KDE5 upgrade didn't blow away all of my hotkeys, desktop layout, and the like.
<Unknown_User> That's a big thumbs down./
<travnewmatic> yep
<travnewmatic> i have some keyboard shortcuts to redo on my end too
<PooCocktailSupre> think of it as a fresh install
<travnewmatic> yeah
<travnewmatic> a fresh install with a gimped system tray
<travnewmatic> thats the biggest thorn in my side now
<Unknown_User> PooCocktailSupre, if I wanted a fresh install, I would have made one. I'm too old to waste my time re-mapping my keyboard shortcuts.
<Unknown_User> Anyone know where the switch to enable 24 hour time is?
<Unknown_User> Also, why does the volume get set to max when *some* system sounds are played, but not *all* of them? Or is this something unique with my hardware? :/
<keithzg> I remember it being under language and location stuff but I could be remembering wrong
 * keithzg is at work right now, and is keeping everything at work on the LTS, thankyouverymuch
<Unknown_User> keithzg, Yeah, under Language & Loc, now we get to pick formats by *country name*, rather than the format we want.
<Unknown_User> keithzg, stick with LTS. This is a mess.
<tarator> murthy: this is how my plasma5 looks like: https://www.asap-soft.com/owncloud/index.php/s/T5dKBdd9dNmk8IO
<drw> Unknown_User: 24/12 time is based on locale in Region Settings -> Formats...might need to override your locale default there
<keithzg> Unknown_User: I'm not *that* upset personally with Plasma 5, it's just not ready yet to be default. I'm actually more worried about systemd, which is the main thing that has *%(I#('d things up on my laptop I was testing 15.04 on.
<Gallowwalker> why the new look of kde is so bad
<keithzg> Gallowwalker: You can switch back to the old plasma and window themes, though, to be fair.
<Unknown_User> keithzg, Yeah, systemd's feedback on why a daemon failed to start is... less than helpful: "It failed to start!". What's more, systemd start is twice as slow as upstart.
<tarator> murthy: Ok, there are some missing files from libgphoto...
<tarator> how can I make a reinstall?
<Gallowwalker> the 14.10 look is just perfect
<Unknown_User> drw, Which of the hundreds of countries do I select from to get a 24-hour clock?
<Unknown_User> drw, and, moreover, which do I set to get a 24 hour clock, but an American calendar? :(
<murthy> tarator: I will give the command , but wait till the process finishes so that you will get the complete list of errors
<tarator> it finished...
<keithzg> Unknown_User: Yeah systemd is just . . . unfortunate. It's too bad upstart lost. Although ironically it lives on in ChromeOS, 'cause Google is steering far away from systemd.
<Unknown_User> drw, You can see maybe why I might think that having the old method as an option is superior? :)
<Unknown_User> keithzg, It's a damn shame noone but Gentoo uses OpenRC. It's quite nice.
<murthy> tarator: the command to reinstall a package is sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<drw> Unknown_User: try selecting Region: No change
<Unknown_User> keithzg, After this Kubuntu upgrade, I'm strongly considering backing up /home and doing a Gentoo install on this. They have to have done KDE5 better than this.
<lordievader> Unknown_User: I couldn't get KDE5 to compile on my Gentoo...
<Unknown_User> drw I don't have my system locale set to be 24-hour. I set that in KDE4.
<lordievader> It complained about a Qt5test not being founf.
<lordievader> found*
<Unknown_User> lordievader, Yikes.
<tarator> murthy: meh... didn't help... I think there are some other packages missing...
<lordievader> Decided to stick to KDE4 for the time being.
<murthy> tarator: you reinstalled the package?
<tarator> yes..
<Unknown_User> lordievader, Ah, kde5 isn't even in the tree. Cool.
<murthy> restless fellow
<Unknown_User> lordievader, I didn't upgrade Kubuntu for the KDE change, I upgraded for the kernel change. :P
<keithzg> Unknown_User: So you were like "ooh, new kernel! . . . wait, systemd, Plasma5? ARGHH"? :P
<Unknown_User> keithzg, Well, I knew about the systemd thing. I suspected that the KDE5 transition wouldn't *break* things for me. :P
<Unknown_User> keithzg, I'm amused by the slowness of systemd. Exactly the opposite of what its proponents were proclaming.
<lordievader> Systemd ain't that bad. If coupled with dracut it is quite nice.
<Unknown_User> lordievader, I use dracut + OpenRC on my Gentoo systems. It's very nice. Fast, debuggable, and easy.
<keithzg> lordievader: Unfortunately systemd is too much like Apple products, which is unsurprising considering it's largely the GnomeOS camp that's been developing it. It's great when it works, but it can be *really* unhelpful when you're trying to figure out why it's broken...
<Unknown_User> lordievader, My experience with systemd so far has been that it's slower than Upstart, provides less information when a service fails to run, and is actually *harder* to discover the spelling of a service.
<tarator> does anybody know how to check missing installed packages?
<Pandorian> can i just install the kde4 from the terminal over plasma5?
<rberg> I OTOH did not enjoy working with OpenRC, not that I have much exp with systemd at this time
<lordievader> Meh, lots of getting used to.
<Linuturk> is krunner invisible for anyone else? I can launch it with alt+space, but I don't see the actual prompt. I can type stuff in and launch things
<Unknown_User> Linuturk,  works for me.
<keithzg> lordievader: Oh, getting used to it is definitely part of it. But it's not just unfamiliarity, it's also quite terse at times and more generally opaque than upstart (or classic SysV init, but I *entirely* understand why people---especially maintainers and packagers---want to move away from that).
<Unknown_User> keithzg, they can move to OpenRC. :P
<Pandorian> murthy, can i just install the kde4 from the terminal over plasma5?
<Unknown_User> keithzg, Very disciplined shell scripts with great support scripts.
 * Unknown_User shuts up about init systems.
<lordievader> Upstart could also be very non descript in its errors. <service> failed to start... Ermm okay?
 * lordievader shuts up too
<murthy> Pandorian: I am not sure if it is possible
<Unknown_User> So, anyway. Anyone know how to make colord actually, yanno, do color correction?
<murthy> Pandorian: have you tried the things that i told you? about different display settings?
<Pandorian> theoretically it should be, i mean i can install Unity and remove KDE and install XFCE instead, etc.. right? so why not remove plasma5 from terminal and install some other dekstop enviornment? why is that a big deal?
<Unknown_User> The system claims that I've loaded the ICC profile that I want into it, but I have no clue how to actually apply that profile to a monitor.
<keithzg> lordievader: Yeah, but I've had similar problems on both and in the systemd instance, it doesn't tell me it failed to start until I query its status... anyways, I do hope most of the issues get ironed out, and I do love systemd on SailfishOS. IMHO that's where it's most suited, and servers are where it's least suited.
 * keithzg shuts up about init systems too now ;)
 * Unknown_User wonders about that. ;P
<murthy> Unknown_User: If its a kde stuff, you could try in #kde
<Pandorian> murthy, no not yet... let me know how to get into the display settings from terminal or krunner, not sure krunner will let me because it usually freezes beyond the login point
<keithzg> Unknown_User: Does your monitor actuallys support such stuff? Very few do. Although IIRC that support is only recently being integrated (I swear I remember reading about it on planet KDE, but can't find so at the moment) so may not be fully implemented yet anyways.
<Unknown_User> murthy, I used to be using oyranos for this, but their repos are like totally gone. I'll poke my head in #kde later, but this sort of feels more like a #kubuntu thing
<hyper_ch> so I'm not the only one having issues
<hyper_ch> I still fail to see the point why good old system v init needs replacment
<Unknown_User> keithzg, colord supports this sort of thing, as did kded4. I had this working with oyranos and Kubuntu 14.whatever. I guess the KDE5 Control Panel format changed, as the Oyranos control panel thing doesn't appear anymore.
<lordievader> keithzg: From what I understand ICC profiles are applied to the videocard.
<hyper_ch> funniest bug for me: trying to resize konsole and it freezes
<Unknown_User> keithzg, I *wish* I could load an ICC profile into my monitor and never have to deal with this crap in software, but -alas- I am not so rich as to have such a sweet monitor.
 * lordievader wonders if he had oyranos working in Kubuntu.
<Unknown_User> lordievader, fancy monitors will consume an ICC profile, too.
<lordievader> Hmm, guess my monitor ain't that fancy.
<mefisto> upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 the installer seems stuck at "Installing the upgrades" stage. should I wait, or quit and try completing the upgrade in terminal?
<Unknown_User> lordievader,  Neither is mine, despite how much I paid for it. :P
<hyper_ch> what are icc profiles good for?
<lordievader> Unknown_User: Hehe, there is allways a model slightly more expensive and slightly better :P
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Calibration profiles ;)
<hyper_ch> people believe in that? :)
<murthy> Pandorian: There is an option "OpenGLIsUnsafe=false" in the kwinrc file in ~/.kde/share/config/      you could try changing it to true and see if that works to get a stable shell for the moment
<lordievader> hyper_ch: For graphic designers, etc, these things are holy.
<hyper_ch> good that I am not one of those
<murthy> mefisto: wait
<murthy> mefisto: I am having the same thing, but the process is happening in the background
<murthy> mefisto: in the taskmanager can you see the process vivid?
<mefisto> murthy: yes its there
<murthy> mefisto: thats the install process. You can run the command ps aux to see the last run command/process
<murthy> mefisto: by now you may not be able to open the konsole, its happening for me, I am using a tty
<rberg> does this kde 'IM Contacts' work reliably for anyone? (still on 14.10)
<rberg> it seems to conenct once then when I roam my laptop if never connects again and spins and spins
<tarator> murthy: I have some other missing files: /DEBIAN/postinst (from sigram package)
<murthy> tarator: I think thats not important
<murthy> tarator: Did the process complete?
<tarator> murthy: yes the debsums process only takes 2-3 minutes...
<murthy> tarator: wow you must be having a super computer
<tarator> hmmm... I don't know... or something really is messed up...
<tarator> (haven an i7 dualcore... so not that fast...)
<murthy> tarator: If the process had finished, paste the list of error messages. use paste.kde.org
<murthy> tarator: mine is a pentium 4 ht
<tarator> ok... one moment...
<murthy> mefisto: Now i am having second thoughts. Can you wait while I check?
<tarator> murthy: this is the complete list: http://goo.gl/5XhxEN
<murthy> tarator: so you reinstalled libgphoto2-2?
<Unknown_User> hyper_ch, For me, I have a wide-gamut monitor. If I want to display sRGB stuff on it, then the thing pushing the pixels needs to know to change the colors so that they will look right on my monitor. *sigh*
<murthy> tarator: if so tell me the full command you used. I am guessing you might have reinstalled libgphoto2-2 instead of libgphoto2-2:i386
<hyper_ch> Unknown_User: I have some cheap asus 24" screens :)
<Unknown_User> hyper_ch, This stuff Just Works(TM) on Mac and Windows. It should also Just Work(TM) on Linux. Guess that software is far less sexy than the Desktop Search and the like. :/
<tarator> ok... the thing is, that I also have installed libgphoto2-6
<Unknown_User> hyper_ch, Yeah. I'm not sure if I would purchase another wide gamut screen in the future. Mine's also an ASUS 24".
<murthy> tarator: The corrupted package is libgphoto2-2:i386, so this has to be reinstalled
<hyper_ch> Unknown_User: one is attached to hdmi the other one to vga output on my notebook :)
<tarator> murthy: ok, when using apt-get install --reinstall libgphoto2-2:i386 doesn't exist... but libgphoto2-l10n replaces it... it says...
<tarator> murthy: I'm installing it.... but it doesn't help...
<tarator> murthy: ok... can I get somewhere a list of the default installation packages?
<murthy> tarator: what does sudo apt-cache search libgphoto2 says?
<murthy> tarator: you could check the dependency of kubuntu-desktop meta package
<mefisto> murthy: is your upgrade showing any sign of progress?
<murthy> mefisto: no, I checking on that
<tarator> murthy: http://paste.kde.org/p8vqgxvs6
<Pandorian> murthy, just tried it, now it's totally black frozen after login
<reverser> o.o
<tarator> murthy: thanks for your help... I think I have to reinstall the whole crap.
<murthy> tarator: yw
<tarator> murthy: I have problems EVERYTIME upgrading the kubuntu version... that really sucks.... it costs me a whole day almost every half year....
<tarator> I think I gonna try another distro this time..... good nigtht!
<murthy> tarator: If thats the case you could try more stable version or you could put a message to the kubuntu qa team
<murthy> Pandorian: You can ask a kubuntu dev at #kubuntu-devel for help, they might help you better
<Pandorian> k thank you
<sizziff__> I did not like 15.04, 14.04 better
<amari> 15.04 is indeed buggy, I already had 2 plasma crashes :P
<Etriaph> I've been running it for a month with no plasma crashes.
<sizziff__> I too had crashes
<sizziff__> fonts in 14.04 more better then in 15.04
<Adnan> hello
<soee> hiho
<Adnan> just installed kubuntu 15.04
<Adnan> i was ubuntu user till now
<GunnDawg> Adnan: And your thoughts? I have yet to install it
<murthy> mefisto: are you there?
<Adnan> as i said i was ubuntu user, I ran into some problems
<Adnan> i can readily install chrome from .deb in ubuntu, but kubuntu has some dependency issues
<soee> impossible :)
<Adnan> can't install pulseaudio equalizer too :(
<Adnan> is there any site similar to askubuntu for kubuntu?
<soee> what dependency problems you have ?
<Etriaph> Adnan: Ubuntu == Kubuntu with a different desktop choice.
<acz32> how are you trying to install them.
<acz32> apt-get?
<Adnan> first tried to install by double clicking on deb, then from terminal
<Adnan> no i did dpkg
<acz32> so you went online and downloaded some .deb from the net
<Adnan> it was some libgccy11 thingy dependency
<acz32> then install it. what's the problem?
<Adnan> from official google site :)
<Unknown_User> acz32, That's how you install Chrome: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Adnan> tried to resolve that dependency problem, but terminal says it has no install candidate
<Unknown_User> That .deb installs Chrome, then sets up the Google Chrome repo.
<acz32> Unknown_User: ok, never used chrome/chromium before
<Unknown_User> np
<acz32> i would install chromium. that would probably get any dependencies needed for chrome
<acz32> but i haven't used either so it's just a guess
<Adnan> then what i did was that i shut down my laptop. then after i restarted, the same old "radeon" graphics error pops up on boot
<mefisto> murthy: i'm here
<murthy> mefisto: dpkg seems to be stuck during the installation of a pulseaudio package. I have just killed the dpkg process and I am running the command dpkg --configure -a. I will check if this works
<murthy> mefisto: Can you wait?
<Adnan> it can't find a backlight driver for radeon
<mefisto> murthy: sure
<Adnan> i can wait... it's just that now I have to force power down my laptop 3~4 times to get the display
<murthy> mefisto: I think i found the problem
<Adnan> pray tell
<Unknown_User> Adnan, Heh. I'm having trouble with the radeon driver, too. If I switch the input on my DisplayPort monitor, X crashes and can't be restarted.
<Unknown_User> Didn't happen with 14.whatever
<Adnan> even though kernel 3.19 is supposed to clear these things up
<mefisto> murthy: when you killed dpkg did that stop the installer gui?
<murthy> mefisto: I think yes. but that is not needed
<Adnan> software center can't find psensor... seriously?
<murthy> tarator_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all
<Etriaph> tarator_: Chat in here about this issue.
<tarator_> Intel HD 4000 ... and I installed Intel graphics driver from their homepage...
<tarator_> on kubuntu 14.10....
<tarator_> there should be an error-message somewhere... which logfile could I check?
<Etriaph> I would start with .xsession-errors
<Etriaph> Although, you're seeing it in sddm too
<tarator_> in /var/log/sddm.log I get: QSGTextureAtlas: texture atlas allocation failed, code=501
<rosco_y> I just installed 14.04, and everything looked fine until I (foolishly) changed my wallpaper.  Now, after a restart, the wallpaper is back to the default, albeit a little cut up around the edges, and the popup menu for the desktop no longer works--doesn't anyone recommend not installing the NVIDIA proprietary drivers?
<rosco_y> I'm currently using the default drivers, which seemed fine
<rosco_y> I'm not a gamer, so I don't need perfomance graphics
<rosco_y> I am using multiple displays, and I rotate one of them 90 degrees
<rosco_y> Is anyone having good/bad luck with the NVIDIA drivers?
<rosco_y> I know I've been frustrated with them in the past.
<rosco_y> I just want a solid system that doesn't need to be rebuilt every week.
<GunnDawg> rosco_y: I am using the 346 Nvidia Drivers with no issues.
<murthy> rosco_y: I am using the nvidia binary driver
<rosco_y> GunnDawg: ty.
<rosco_y> murthy: are you finding it easy to configure?
<murthy> rosco_y: Configure what?
<Etriaph> rosco_y: Me too, no issues here.
<rosco_y> I'm afraid by installing too much stuff that I don't need, I'll make my system fragil
<rosco_y> I guess the issues I had in the past were related to configuring multiple displays
<JeZxLee> anyone using encrypted LVM ? when I turn on my desktop, Kubuntu 15.04 ask for encryption passphrase 2 times ?
<GunnDawg> rosco_y: I also run multiple displays. Just open up the Display Manager and arrange the monitors how you need them
<rosco_y> ok, now I'm remembering.  I was able to set them up in the nvidia software, but I had to do it everytime I started my system
<murthy> JeZxLee: I think its a known issue
<rosco_y> GunnDawg: I was using the Display Manager like your mentioning--it was working great, now it's suddenly getting wacked up.
<GunnDawg> rosco_y: configure them in nvidia software, then hit the Save to X Configuration File. Then the settings should stick. I had the same issue
<rosco_y> GunnDawg: Thank you.  I think I will try them.  In the worst case I'll have to reinstall ubuntu, doesn't take that long--just read a book for awhile....
<rosco_y> Thank you GunnDawg, murthy--your feedback has helped!
<GunnDawg> rosco_y: no problem
<murthy> yw
<murthy> Upgraded my primary install to15.04. Its the best OS i have ever used till now. My heartly thanks to team Kubuntu, team kde and all those who worked hard to make this possible.
<tarator_> ok... good night... I'm gonna do a complete reinstall tomorrow....
<acz32> murthy: it does look pretty good from the screenshots i've seen
<murthy> acz32: beauty, performance, functionality....
<GunnDawg> I've read good and bad reviews since releaes and scared to tamper with my 14.04 install
<Unknown_User> GunnDawg, None of my KDE4 settings were imported.
<Unknown_User> So watch out for that.
<GunnDawg> Unknown_User: I kind of figured that. I'd probably fresh install anyways if I went to 15.04. Would not expect any carry over
<murthy> I am going to post some screenshots of 15.04 on google plus pages
<Unknown_User> GunnDawg, I totally expected carryover. The same folks wrote both pieces of software; they should know how to carry over settings.
<Unknown_User> It's inexcusable.
<GunnDawg> Unknown_User: I suppose so. I've never given it much thought as I very rarely do in place upgrades on ANY of my operating systems. It's always been a fresh install for me.
<Unknown_User> GunnDawg, I've only done in-place upgrades on my Linux systems. That's a pre-req for any Linux distro that I use. It's too much of a pain otherwise. :)
<Unknown_User> I mean, if Gentoo can manage it... ;)
<GunnDawg> Unknown_User: I'd have to upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04 anyways if I were to do an in place upgrade right? Not worth it imo
 * Unknown_User has been using the same Gentoo install since 1.4 (~2003)
<Unknown_User> GunnDawg, I have no idea about the upgrade path from older than 14.10 to 15.04. One would think that you'd be able to do it all in one swoop, but who knows. (Certainly not I.)
<GunnDawg> I've been told I cannot upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 but instead would need to upgrade to 14.10 beforehand.
<Unknown_User> I mean, realistically, there's no reason to *not* be able to upgrade from any vaguely-recent old version to the newest one. :P
<Unknown_User> [But, I'm not in charge of making the Ubuntu upgrade plans. :P \
<GunnDawg> Unknown_User: Well dang it. Why not?! ;)
<Unknown_User> Eyenoe, rite?
<nfk> i'm sure i'm not the first one, kf5/plasma2 has gone bonkers, please help
<nfk> was learning the system just fine when it crashed and did not restart on its own so i did killall -u myself to get back to sddm and now when i log in i'm greeted by black screen, restored windows that were open before stuff happened and systemsettings5 annoys me with some message about having no saved states or something
<nfk> worst yet the fubar was probably not under .kde/ that i have backed by git so i'm basically hopelessly effed
<Unknown_User> Yeah, I've had KDE not save its state upon system shutdown. Not sure what that's about.
<nfk> more importantly, how do i get back to something working? at this point i don't mind nuking stuff, just not my whole user data so i need some precision guidance by someone who knows where stuff is
<Unknown_User> Super unsure why you'd break the reliability of configuration persistence, but I'm not in charge. :)
<nfk> me?
<Unknown_User> nfk, Maybe ask at #kde or maybe #kde-devel?
<Unknown_User> nfk, No. Not you. I meant "you" in the "one" sense. Sorry.
<nfk> those places are always totally helpful </sarcasm>
<Unknown_User> *shrug* If you want to know the nitty gritty of KDE's config files, that's where I'd go. Just be patient and all. :)
<Unknown_User> Maybe the mailing lists, too.
<nfk> i'm not sure if i have ever received a response on something i have asked in the past and i have waited for many hours and repeated the questions multiple days in a row
<Unknown_User> *shrug* I've had good results in the past. Helps to have a very precise question and to also pose the question when someone who knows is on. (Obviously, that second part is the same as saying "It helps to be lucky." ;) )
<nfk> it's hard to be precise when some windows flickered and then plasma 2 had an empty panel that neatly animated itself away to never come back
#kubuntu 2015-04-24
<GunnDawg> if I dont format my /home partition when installing 15.04 I can retain all the data in there, correct?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> of course you should still backup before installing
<valorie> as insurance
<GunnDawg> valorie: of course.
<valorie> well, I didn't do that last time
<valorie> to my regret
<valorie> Stuff Happened
<GunnDawg> :(
<GunnDawg> gotta hate when "stuff happens"
<valorie> I had had too much good luck in the past I guess
<valorie> sometimes Reality bops you on the head, just to wake you up
<GunnDawg> I preach regular backups to my customers. I'm a shop tech here at a local repair shop
<GunnDawg> they usually blow my advice off then when their HDD crashes they act like its my fault that they lost all their precious photos, etc
<ygvtfc> "starting verision 219" how to rid this?
<valorie> ygvtfc: does it eventually go away?
<valorie> if not, alt+ctl+f2 or so, `systemctl restore sddm`
<valorie> and then it may make you login again to start x
<valorie> once I even had to `startx`
<nfk|laptop> it was permissions
<nfk|laptop> did chown -R me:me /home/me/ and it worked
<nfk|laptop> though only few/one places were affected
<nfk> night
<denza252> night
<Etriaph> Wow, Breeze Dark is really dark.  :D
<valorie> just dark enough
<valorie> imo
<Etriaph> I wish Konversation had a method of saving schemas.
<GunnDawg> I prefer dark themes. I'll be installing tonight
<Etriaph> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tagn50fwp0f1qma/breeze_dark.png?dl=0
<valorie> konvi will just use whatever you choose in KDE
<valorie> most KDE applications do that
<valorie> you can lighten the background
<valorie> Settings > configure Konvi
<Etriaph> Konversation has it's own dialog for colours.
<valorie> yes
<BassFace> how to i use a LiveCD of Precise if it stops when looking for B43 firmware
<BassFace> I'm on a PowerPC ibook g4
<valorie> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<valorie> yep, still supported
<valorie> seems so long ago
<Etriaph> :)
<Etriaph> I've been running Linux and KDE since RedHat Manhattan
<GunnDawg> Has anyone had plasma not launch after reboot? after logging in it boots to a black screen, cant do anything
<GunnDawg> no task bar, nothing
<valorie> GunnDawg: did sddm etc start up as usual?
<GunnDawg> valorie: I'm not sure
<valorie> ?
<GunnDawg> valorie: I dont know what sddm is, and I have nothing but a black screen, not sure how to check
<valorie> you logged in
<GunnDawg> yes I logged in
<valorie> sorry, I missed that
<valorie> what happens when you try to start plasma up?
<GunnDawg> how do I do that?
<valorie> just `plasmashell &` I believe
<GunnDawg> plasmashell &
<GunnDawg> [1] 1813
<GunnDawg> gunndawg@GunnDawgsPC:~$ kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<GunnDawg> but does nothing else
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> well, I would ask for more expert help in #plasma
<mydoghasworms> I want to upgrade to 15.04, but want to start with a clean KDE setup. What files should I delete/copy?
<valorie> maybe rename ~/.kde ?
<Unit193> I'd think there'd be files in .cache and .config as well.
<valorie> most stuff will be in ~/.config or ~/.local now though
<valorie> does .cache stick around through an upgrade though?
<valorie> I would think that would be purged
<valorie> but what do I know
<anoop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1434516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434516 in appmenu-qt5 "KDE Applications Use Oxygen Widget style eventhough Breeze is selected (Plasma 5)" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> strange, anoop
 * valorie goes away to start backing up
<anoop> valorie: Yes of-course
<anoop> After beta 1, I noticed it. And went back to normal after uninstalling "appmenu-qt5"
<anoop> it re-appeared again now, "Breeze" is missing from qtconfig-qt4
<mydoghasworms> valorie: I have a separate /home partition, so it is not really an upgrade, but a clean install, but obviously I still have many config files in my home directory.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, still can't set desktop to folder view permanently.... after reboot it's back to default one
<hyper_ch> btw, 15.04 still has virt desktops, right?
<jlotonah_> probably
<hyper_ch> can't figure out where to enable that or rather set to two desktops
<jlotonah_> configuration panel
<jlotonah_> desktop behaviour/virtual desktops
<hyper_ch> which configuration panel?
<jlotonah_> settings
<jlotonah_> system preferences
<hyper_ch> ah ok
<jlotonah_> yes you can use virtual desktops
<hyper_ch> jlotonah_: thx :)
<jlotonah_> :)
<hyper_ch> 5 annoying issues left
<hyper_ch> s/5/6/
<hyper_ch> 7
<hyper_ch> my locales are a huge mess....
<hyper_ch> so, found another issue
<donniezazen> <hyper_ch> so, found another issue. Someone who has used every version of Plasma 5.0, 5.1, 5.2 and 5.3 this sounds very familiar.
<donniezazen> valorie: Plasma 5 uses XDG standards. Renaming, removing ~/.kde won't do anything to Plamsa 5. Everything now goes in standard folders like ~/.cache, ~/config, etc.
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: my current issues are:  error message due to raid when booting up - prolongs booting,  can't use attached wireless usb keyboard to enter dm-crypt password need to use notebook keyboard,  plasma desktop always reverts back to default instead of showing folder view after reboot, locale problems.... terminal for some reason is german instead of english and desktop uses US time/date instead of Swiss despite having that explicitely set...
<hyper_ch> . when set desktop to folder view I can't shift-delete items on it anymore,  konsole freezes when resizing,  in the kmenu item editor you can't browse for custom icons
<hyper_ch> forgot one issue:  in kontact, the folder list has massive spacing between the items despite having changed to oxygen theme
<donniezazen> hyper_ch: did you upgrade your system
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: no, vanilla install
<donniezazen> hyper_ch: I can tell you about Kontact. Initially the spacing was outrageous which they reduced a bit. This is now standards in Breeze theme. Lots of whitespace.
<PhilippeP> After dist-upgrading yesterday , i am once again shut out of graphical environment , it won't accept my password ... everything works fine in a tty ...
<hyper_ch> well, krop's spacing:  https://i.imgur.com/6fMknNE.png  and my spacing: http://images.sjau.ch/img/0223aedb.png
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: and as said, using oxygen theme and style
<donniezazen> hyper_ch: about kontact let me pull some links for you where discussion happened a while ago.
<hyper_ch> before I had all folders visible
<hyper_ch> which is nice since I do server side filtering with sieve
<hyper_ch> no, I need to scroll to check if there's new mail somewhere
<donniezazen> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=123715
<donniezazen> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=123561
<donniezazen> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340999
<ubottu> KDE bug 340999 in QStyle "Listviews use too much vertical space" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<donniezazen> If you are using Oxygen style I would hope the spacing should not be too bad.
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: the image I showed you uses oxygen
<donniezazen> yes I can see that
<donniezazen> you are right.
<hyper_ch> https://i.imgur.com/6fMknNE.png and that's how it was also for me on 14.10
<hyper_ch> it uses 50% more space
<hyper_ch> why can't you configure the spacing :)
<donniezazen> When you right click on the top of list you can set icon size. From looks of it you are already using the smallest icon possible.
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> and I reduced font from 10pt to 9pt which helped a bit
<hyper_ch> but reducing font further doesn't alter anything
<donniezazen> you should make a comment on this thread https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=123715
<gunndawg> any fixes for screen tearing with Nvidia using 346 drivers? The fix I used in 14.04 completely breaks my system.
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: http://images.sjau.ch/img/1a21641c.png
<hyper_ch> that should be the settings
<hyper_ch> or did I miss anything?
<hateball> gunndawg: What sort of tearing do you get?
<gunndawg> hateball: screen tearing
<gunndawg> had it worked out in 14.04 but the same fix in 15.04 does not work, infact it prevents Plasma from starting
<hateball> gunndawg: Well yeah. But is it constant, or is it during fullscreen video or gaming?
<gunndawg> consistant
<hateball> gunndawg: Have you gone into "desktop effects" and tried changing from automatic to something else?
<donniezazen> hyper_ch: my understanding is that you can't set spacing. It is hard coded. So while changing icons size or font of list items could help but won't be enough. I think Oxygen should not be affected which it is, in your case
<gunndawg> if I run the screen tearing test on youtube it's obvious as it was in 14.04. I fixed it then ran the same test and it fixed it
<gunndawg> hateball: no I have not, shall i?
<hateball> gunndawg: Yes. Under advanced
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: where to report that the best?
<hateball> gunndawg: There's a bug on this, I'll see if I can find it
<hateball> gunndawg: Note that it may hurt performance a bit, but you can tick "disable effects for fullscreen" and if you game then they will handle vsync etc themselves. Seems to work for me at least
<gunndawg> hateball: I'm in Desktop Effects and I see no advanced menu
<hateball> gunndawg: You should have a tab up top
<gunndawg> hateball: I'm in 15.04 and I see no tab
<donniezazen> hyper_ch: maybe talk to Andrew Lake in this thread https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=123715 or file a bug.
<hateball> gunndawg: Hmmm, well I am sitting on 14.04 right now. Search for "opengl" in krunner, maybe it changed places in 15.04 (I run it at home, just cant remember)
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: well, I have set to oxygen and it shouldn't use that much space anymore... I still wonder why it does
<gunndawg> hateball: I ran 14.04 until tonight so I know what you're saying, but it's not there
<hateball> gunndawg: Well it does exist in 15.04, since I had to change it myself :p
<gunndawg> hateball: not sure where its at. looking for it
<gunndawg> hateball: deff not in desktop effects
<gunndawg> hateball: when I search OpenGL it hilights Desktop Effects. But I dont see it. Can I provide a screenshot?
<hateball> gunndawg: Sure, upload it to imgur or something. I still dont have access to a 15.04 machine so I can find it tho
<gunndawg> will do
<gunndawg> hateball: http://i.imgur.com/h2vnGID.jpg
<hateball> gunndawg: when you search for desktop effects in krunner, dont you also get a standalone desktop effects?
<hateball> not this one that is "integrated" with the other options
<gunndawg> what is krunner?
<hateball> alt+f2 by default
<hateball> aka the only way to find anything ;D
<gunndawg> hateball: gotcha. OpenGL settings open
<gunndawg> hateball: now what was it you wanted me to do from here?
<hateball> gunndawg: right, you should have vsync options that probably are automatic now
<gunndawg> hateball: I'm not seeing vsync anywhere
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: under what should I file the bug?
<hateball> gunndawg: there should be a "prevent tearing" option
<gunndawg> hateball: I'm going to give you another screenshot
<hateball> gunndawg: do so, I'll grab a 15.04 iso and make a bootable stick during ;p
<gunndawg> hateball: http://i.imgur.com/ptJlIL0.jpg
<hateball> gunndawg: oh, no that's not it
<hateball> that just shows information
<gunndawg> hateball: I figured as much
<gunndawg> hateball: I know which OpenGL settings your talking about that were available in 14.04, Not finding them in 15.04
<hateball> gunndawg: If you're not leaving just yet I'll have 15.04 bootable in a bit and I'll see where it is
<gunndawg> I'll be here another few hours
<gunndawg> hateball: Infact I'll be here until this gets corrected :(
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: made now a bug report
<hyper_ch> donniezazen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346533
<ubottu> KDE bug 346533 in general "Oxygen uses Breeze spacing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<zen_foo> sigh.. so I did an upgrade today from 14.10 to 15.04 and it's a bit buggy, then I noticed it says I'm on a development branch... how did that happen?
<zen_foo> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch)"
<hyper_ch> zen_foo: it's a bit buggy even on a vanilla install
<valorie> zen_foo: what PPAs do you have enabled?
<zen_foo> none
<valorie> zen_foo: where are you finding that text?
<zen_foo> grep DESCRIPTION /etc/lsb-release
<valorie> I upgraded to day, and my About System looks fine
<valorie> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 15.04"
<valorie> zen_foo: have you done updates and upgrades today?
<valorie> the description never has the code name after release
<valorie> there is no development branch yet
<zen_foo> just the upgrade today from 14.10
<valorie> try: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> I think you missed a couple of the final packages
<zen_foo> oy.. that seems ot have found a bunch
 * zen_foo scratches his head.... so odd
<valorie> perhaps you hit a mirror not done updating
<zen_foo> that could be... but it might be a good idea for the update script to check that it's trying to install the release version that it prompts for
<valorie> you did `do-release-upgrade`?
<zen_foo> yes
<valorie> I dunno
<zen_foo> (shrug) me neither
<valorie> I used the beta this time around
<zen_foo> looks like it might be sorted now
<hateball> gunndawg: it's under "compositing"
<hateball> gunndawg: which should show as an option if you search for opengl
<gunndawg> hateball: I'll look
<zen_foo> I enjoy doing the beta's, just not on my main system that I need to actually do work on :D
<gunndawg> hateball: I see it. I'm in that menu now
<zen_foo> KDE is so darn purrty now
<gunndawg> hateball: "Tearing prevention" is already set to Automatic
<hateball> gunndawg: Yes. You don't want that
<gunndawg> what do I want
<hateball> you can try either of them, I use the "reuse blah blah" with proprietary driver
<hateball> you can just switch, apply, test it out
<hateball> and tick the box to disable effects for fullscreen
<hateball> well, you can try that option on/off... sometimes things misbehave
<gunndawg> hateball: oddly enough I changed OpenGL from 2.0 to 3.1 and it fixed it. didnt fuss with any other settings
<gunndawg> hateball: left it on automatic and changed to openGL 3.1, fixed
<hateball> gunndawg: well then :)
<gunndawg> hateball: Thank you so very kindly for ur patience and help :)
<hateball> gunndawg: No worries :)
<gunndawg> sorry you had to boot up a 15.04 image just for that
<hateball> Haha that's fine
<gunndawg> but it made a world of difference for me :)
<hateball> I'm at work, what else am I supposed to do? Work?
<gunndawg> no, dont do that
<gunndawg> hateball: The fix I used to correct the tearing in 14.04 completely breaks Plasma
<gunndawg> hateball: I installed 15.04 like 5 times tonight
<hateball> Heh
<hateball> I've never used anything other than the options in plasma to fix tearing
<hateball> I'm assuming you tried various xorg.confs or setting __GL_Whatever env options?
<gunndawg> hateball: in 14.04 I had to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1374976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374976 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Screen tearing Nvidia - since Kubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<gunndawg> create a Tearhing.sh file that I made executable with that line
<gunndawg> do that in plasma and it breaks
<gunndawg> hateball: yes the GL setting breaks plama apparently
<gunndawg> __GL_YIELD="USLEEP"
<rohan> hi. i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 today, and it was fine for some time.. but now my keyboard has stopped working at the login screen
<rohan> so i can't login at all :( even ctrl-alt-f1 is not working, so i can't switch to a VT
<rohan> only the alt-sysrq combos work
<rohan> i've tried a few reboots and cold boots, but that didn't help
<gunndawg> brb need a reboot
<zen_foo> someone correct me if IO'm wrong butisn't Alt-F1 the new AlLT-F7? try ALT-F2 rohan
<rohan> zen_foo: nope, no dice: doesn't work
<zen_foo> have you unplugged and plugged you keyboard back in after you booted... I thought I heard something about a few people having an issue like that
<rohan> zen_foo: it's a laptop
<zen_foo> lol... well then that would present some trouble trying to do that
<gunndawg> back
<rohan> zen_foo: yup :(
<gunndawg> hateball: my next goal in setting up 15.04 is getting my login screen fixed
<gunndawg> hateball: if you're wanting to dig in some more help I'll fill you in on the details
<hateball> gunndawg: Well just state your problem so anyone can try and help :)
<gunndawg> sure
<gunndawg> When the login screen comes up the password box is dead in the center of the gap between my 2 monitors as though it thinks its one monitor
<gunndawg> instead of showing up in 1 monitor
<hateball> Ah. This is a clean install using SSDM is it?
<gunndawg> hateball: not sure what you mean. It's a clean 15.04 install
<hateball> I don't have any dualmonitor setups on 15.04/SSDM so I cant say
<hateball> gunndawg: Well the login manager is called SSDM
<hateball> as opposed to KDM or LightDM of the past
<gunndawg> I've heard the term SSDM more than once tonight. what is SSDM
<zen_foo> gunndawg: same thing here, I haven't gotten around to looking into it yet
<gunndawg> zen_foo: so you have ur login box split between monitors?
<zen_foo> yes
<gunndawg> zen_foo: annoying eh?
<zen_foo> meh, compared to bugs that crash things, no... but not exactly estheticly pleasing that I can show off my desktop to people and try to convert them
<gunndawg> zen_foo: exactly
<gunndawg> Not game breaking but enough to bug ya
<zen_foo> brb reboot
<rohan> hateball: you mean SDDM
<rohan> not SSDM
<hateball> rohan: I do
<rohan> which is being a PITA and not accepting my text input any more :(
<gunndawg> What is SDDM?
<zen_foo> hah, compositing crash bug still there :(
<gunndawg> I sure do miss my Ghost Deco theme.
<lordievader> gunndawg: SDDM is a display manager, like lightdm or gdm.
<lordievader> Good morning by the by.
<gunndawg> lordievader: hello, and thank you
<gunndawg> by the way* ;)\
<gunndawg> way*
<zen_foo> gunndawg: might be an issue with the login theme  https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/265
<gunndawg> zen_foo: an issue with the "DEFAULT" login theme?
<zen_foo> yes... trying to find a different theme to try
<gunndawg> zen_foo: please update me with your results
<gunndawg> hateball: all of a sudden having screen tearing again
<yossarianuk> gunndawg: my login is split between 2 monitors alos (nvidia)
<gunndawg> hateball: just applied your solution and i'm good again, heh
<gunndawg> yossarianuk: aye, so Im not alone in that issue
<yossarianuk> gunndawg: nope - do you have Nvidia ?
<gunndawg> yossarianuk: yes, with the 346 drivers
<uberdub> the update every other day or so are getting skightly annoying
<yossarianuk> (p.s kde 5.3 seems to solve that - I installed the beta PPA)
<yossarianuk> --> same here (driver version)
<zen_foo> brb
<zen_foo> gunndawg: yup that's the issue
<zen_foo> apt-cache search sddm-theme
<zen_foo> ^^install one or more of those other ones and the login appears fine
<zen_foo> so install then go to system settings  -> Starup and Shutdown  -> Loing Screen (SDDM)
<zen_foo> and change it to something other than the breeze one
<thor_> hi
<gunndawg> zen_foo: hang on let me look
<thor_> Has anybody idea why in my 14.13 install Muon won't show the upgrade to 15.04 option?
<thor_> At home with my (I think) 14.10 everything worked easy enough
<gunndawg> zen_foo: which one did you install? which one looks good?
<zen_foo> maldives and maui look good
<lordievader> thor_: 14.13?
<gunndawg> zen_foo: so how do I install them? what's the command
<zen_foo> Circles is kinda lame and elarun is meh
<Zverenhoff> Hello everybody.
<zen_foo> sudo apt-get install sddm-theme-maldives sddm-theme-maui
<Zverenhoff> I have one question. It seems like in Kubuntu 15.04 there is no kwin oxygen style.
<thor_> Yep, at least that's the version that's shown when I click "About KDE" in Kate
<Zverenhoff> Is it a bug or should it be so?
<lordievader> thor_: Ah, what does 'lsb_release -a' say?
<gunndawg> alright gonna test
<lordievader> Zverenhoff: Plasma5 uses the breeze theme by default.
<lordievader> I thought there was some Oxygen theme available for Plasma5 though.
<thor_> lordievader: No LSB modules are available.
<Zverenhoff> There is Oxygen theme for qt5,qt4,plasma itself, but not for KWin
<thor_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty
<thor_> Ah sorry, stupid. It's KDE version 14.13.
<thor_> Still, at home the upgrade came automatically. At work nothing shows
<lordievader> thor_: You need to set the upgrade settings to normal then upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04. Trusty looks for LTS releases by default.
<zen_foo> yes, you can't jump releases, so you have to upgrade to 14.10 first then upgrade again to get 15.04
<gunndawg> that worked
<gunndawg> but still have a problem
<zen_foo> don't we all :D
<thor_> Where can I set the upgrade settings?
<gunndawg> zen_foo: the login screen shows up on my 2nd monitor instead of the primary
<lordievader> thor_: Somewhere in Muon, I thing.
<zen_foo> nvidia?
<thor_> Looked and didn't find. Will Google and see.
<gunndawg> zen_foo: yes, like you, 346 drivers
<lordievader> thor_: Or editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<zen_foo> what I did was set the primary in both the nvidia settings panel and in the kde system settings
<gunndawg> zen_foo: I'll try
<thor_> lordievader: Thanks a lot, this seems to work. Muon show new release now.
<gunndawg> zen_foo: seems that's already the case
<zen_foo> gunndawg: do you have the system settings set to say "this one is left of (or right of) the other"?
<zen_foo> my primary is on the right so I had to do that
<bart___> hi guys, just upgraded to 15.04.... seems good, but where have the wacom settings gone to?
<gunndawg> zen_foo: yes
<zen_foo> hmmm
<gunndawg> zen_foo: http://i.imgur.com/FE8myuw.png
<gunndawg> zen_foo: not sure how much info that provides
<lordievader> gunndawg: Does the Nvidia driver still write an xorg.conf?
<zen_foo> gunndawg: that looks right.. hrm
<gunndawg> lordievader: I believe so. How can I check
<lordievader> ls /etc/X11
<lordievader> Was just wondering, not helping ;)
<gunndawg> alright
<gunndawg> I have an xorg.conf in /x11
<lordievader> Pff.. nVidia...
<gunndawg> an $800 video card that wont cook me breakfast I was fine with, but I hoped it would display things on the corrector monitor
 * lordievader mumbles something about nVidia and Nouveau
<zen_foo> well, if you overclock it and play the right kinda game you could probably cook an egg
<lordievader> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Unfriendly-OSS-Hardware
<gunndawg> I tried "sudo please fucking put login screen on the left screen"
<gunndawg> didnt work
<s_20> http://www.phys.ncku.edu.tw/~htsu/humor/fry_egg.html - it never gets old
<lordievader> gunndawg: Please watch your language.
<gunndawg> lordievader: I appologize
<gunndawg> so changing the login screen theme corrected the centering, but what can correct the correct display?
<zen_foo> you know what it might be...
<zen_foo> it might be that that new theme has that side hardcoded
<lordievader> gunndawg: I wrote part of an xorg.conf to setup my three displays correctly for lightdm.
<gunndawg> I cant imagine they'd hard code in "2nd display login"
<gunndawg> hateball: screen tearing is back :(
<hateball> gunndawg: after reboots?
<gunndawg> hateball: yes
<hateball> go into options and re-apply
<hateball> there's a bug for it... somewhere
<gunndawg> hateball: is this something I'll have to do every restart?
<hateball> so you can make a script that forces it on session start
<hateball> gunndawg: iirc it works for me, but I know there is a bug for it
<gunndawg> hateball: weird thing is that it was still on the setting I put it at, changed it do a differnt one and it works
<hateball> Yes
<soee> gunndawg: screen tearing with nvidia driver >
<gunndawg> so I'll have to boot up (I dont shut down often), and change it to a diff setting, and be good
<soee> ?
<gunndawg> soee: yes
<soee> gunndawg: you wont get rid of it completely :/
<hateball> gunndawg: yeah, but there's a cli way to set it so you can automate it. I just dont recall the bug number etc
<hateball> if I remember I'll check it when I get back home in a bunch of hours
<gunndawg> in 14.04 it was easy
<gunndawg> new territory I guess
<soee> gunndawg: first in System Settings  -> Dispay And MOntor -> Compositor: Tearing Prevention ('vsync') set "Full Screen Repaints"
<gunndawg> soee: I just did that. Everything is GOOD now. when I restart it might change
<soee> gunndawg: i have also executable file called /etc/profile.d/tearing.sh
<soee> with a line: export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP"
<hateball> ;|
<soee> gunndawg: do ypu play games ?
<gunndawg> soee: I tried that tearing.sh fix and it broke my Plasma entirely. After I logged in I had black screen
<soee> gunndawg: it shouldn't :)
<gunndawg> soee: It did, I reintalled and tried it again, it broke, so I reinstalled and didnt do it, now I boot fine
<gunndawg> dont want to risk it again, it broke my Plasma
<soee> gunndawg: anyway if you plan to play some games, be sure to check in this syste settings also: Suspend compositor for fullscreen windows
<gunndawg> soee: and I was only doing that to fix the tearing, the tearing is fixed now. I am dealing with a new issue.
<soee> otherwise you will expriance something like tearing + low fps feelig + ^$^%@
<gunndawg> soee: This is my gaming rig.
<yruss_> Hi. Where can i adjust loading sequence after i log in? My problem - kubuntu is connecting WiFi and doing 1000 stupid things before actucally it loads plasma-desktop which is really annoying.
<soee> yruss_: like brings back apps from previous session befor panel is loaded etc ?
<Walex> yruss_: not so easy, there are several loading sequences potentially
<yruss_> soee: No it starts an empty one - but there are some apps that loading before desktop
<Walex> yruss_: the two main loading sequences are in your '~/.xsession' scripts, in the global and per-user 'autostart' directories, and in your session manager saved state.
<yruss_> Walex: i can see only .xsession-errors fie, autostart is empty
<Walex> yruss_: there are both global and per user 'xsession' and 'autostart', and 'autostart' is also both KDE and XDG variants. Plus again the session manager list
<memphisto> Hello
<memphisto> I need help with my 3Gmodem  - Bus 003 Device 004: ID 19d2:0017 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<hateball> memphisto: In what way do you need help?
<memphisto> although  i see it with lsub and in syslog as qmi_wwan 3-2:1.3: cdc-wdm1: USB WDM device
<memphisto> kde network manager cant see it
<memphisto> when i try to add new broadband device, it doesn't list it
<memphisto> hi hateball
<memphisto> thanks for answering
<memphisto> when you go to Connnection editor >>Add>> Mobile Broadband connection
<memphisto> it asks you to choose your device
<hateball> memphisto: Just trying to some details for others to help, I know nothing of such dongles tho
<memphisto> but instead of my ZTE  modem it states Any GSM device and  Any CMDA device
<memphisto> ok. thanks anyway
<hyper_ch> Is it just me or is also the window properties detection fooled in 5.3? There seems to be a 56px offset
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: why can I report plasma bugs?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, click on dolphin help, report bugs then choose the app in the dropdown
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: then I get directed to the bugs site and get told I can't make a bug report for plasma
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided&product=plasma&component=desktop&version=unknown  -->  Sorry, either the product plasma does not exist or you aren't authorized to enter a bug into it.
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, then report it in #kubuntu-devel
 * hyper_ch heard that normal users get eaten in -devel channels
<BluesKaj> not this one
<hyper_ch> :)
<BluesKaj> you must have patience tho
<hyper_ch> well, seems somebody isn't on lunch break in there
<yossarianuk> ok im confused ......
<yossarianuk> just read - https://plus.google.com/u/0/+WillCooke/posts/AxfoU3N1Ezo
<yossarianuk> does this mean Ubuntu 15.10 is abandoning DEB based ?
<yossarianuk> and if it is how will this effect kubuntu?
<yossarianuk> or am I completely misunderstanding everything?
<memphisto> regarding the issue with ZTE  GSP modem --- i've isntalled following usb-modeswitch modemmanager kppp and now it works.
<memphisto> Best Regards
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, the blogger mistates the issue, don't think he meant that deb was going away, just replaced by a new version, that's what I got from it
<yossarianuk> ok - thanks
<yossarianuk> DEB based in one of the really good plus points  - although ill be interested to see snappy...
<mouwze> can kde 5 desktop be installed on kubuntu 14.04
<soee> mouwze: no
<mouwze> thank you
<BluesKaj> mouwze, you can install plsama 5/KF5 on kubuntu 14.10, however.
<BluesKaj> err plasma
<soee> BluesKaj: yes but since 14.10 is not LTS its better to jump to 15.04 i think
<soee> than you can be sure Plasma 5.3 will work just fine :)
<BluesKaj> soee, is 5.3 default on 15.04? ...it worked ok on my upgrade from 14.10 , but the ppa didn't work on this clean install at all...had to dump my /home data because some conf files were configured wrong
<BluesKaj> in oerder to re-install 15.04 official release image'
<BluesKaj> X was totally mucked up
<soee> BluesKaj: it is not default
<BluesKaj> ok soee, thanks
<soee> i use unfnished 5.3 final packages and tey work pretty good
<BluesKaj> yeah i have it on the other HDD...works ok
<BluesKaj> but not htis one ...it was weird
<BluesKaj> same pc .. 2 different HDDS , 2 different results
<BluesKaj> same ppa
<BluesKaj> I'm waiting for the 15.10 chainloader on this install ..I'll start testing on this one
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: 15.10 chainloader?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, it's a preliminary repos for 15.10 ..it usually doesn't contain a lot of new packages, just a few to get the testing started afaik
<Tsterxer> Ho
<Tsterxer> Hi people
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I see
<Tsterxer> Is network mirror recommend?
<Riddell> hyper_ch: could you report a bug on the bug dialog issue? I can work on a fix, product is frameworks-kxmlgui
<hyper_ch> Riddell: hmmm, I can I think :)
<hyper_ch> but what package would that be
<BluesKaj> Tsterxer, which mirror ?
<Tsterxer> It's not related to Kubuntu but i struggle install ubuntu server for long time
<BluesKaj> Tsterxer, you can ask for help with your issue in #ubuntu-server
<Riddell> hyper_ch: frameworks-kxmlgui
<hyper_ch> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346559
<ubottu> KDE bug 346559 in general "Bug Report Wizard leads to inaccessible website" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> lovely thanks hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> for some reasons I don't get emails anymore for my bug reports
<Tsterxer> Not related but anyone know C programming/ Reverse engineering?
<Tsterxer> relevance*
<hyper_ch> yes
<Tsterxer> I feel like I don't know what I want to learn or it's because stress of school.
<Tsterxer> But I want to know much.
<Tsterxer> When do you figured out what you want to learn>
<hyper_ch> no idea
<BluesKaj> Tsterxer, depends what you find interesting
<hyper_ch> usually you figure out what you want to learn at the time you figure it out
<Tsterxer> Is it right to learn from books?
<Tsterxer_> I know it's not related but why it doesn't work in ubuntu: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/remote-access/ssh/
<Tsterxer_> enable ssh: not a shell builtin...
<hyper_ch> Tsterxer_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Tsterxer_> I did that
<hyper_ch> then it works
<Tsterxer_> It mean it running?
<Tsterxer_> I can't connect to it
<hyper_ch> Tsterxer_: ps aux | grep sshd
<Tsterxer_> I wrote it
<Tsterxer_> it bold /usr/sbin/sshd - D and second with auto sshd
<hyper_ch> ssh localhost
<Tsterxer_> does it mean i connect to localhost?
<Tsterxer_> I have ubuntu 64 bit server in VMware Player
<hyper_ch> well, it will try to connect to the ssh server on your machine
<Tsterxer_> From my machine I tried 127.0.0.1
<hyper_ch> I guess you have some routing/port forwarding issues
<hyper_ch> no, from the server
<hyper_ch> do ssh localhost
<Tsterxer_> It's NAT. Do I need to change it?
<hyper_ch> I prefer bridged
<hyper_ch> otherwise you'd need to setup portforwading / routing
<Tsterxer_> Replicate physical network connection state?
<hyper_ch> no idea, I don't use vmware
<Tsterxer_> cool
<Tsterxer_> it 0% connecting to archieve.ubuntu.org
<hyper_ch> s/ie/i/
<Tsterxer_> bridged changed to NAT
<Tsterxer_> lmao
<Tsterxer_> nvm.. Still not work
<Tsterxer_> in raspberry pi it was easier ssh
<Tsterxer_> Please help
<hyper_ch> bridge should work
<hyper_ch> of course you need to restart netowring in the guest
<hyper_ch> or reboot it
<hyper_ch> and your router needs to provide dhcp
<hyper_ch> otherwise you need to manually configure the network in the guest
<hyper_ch> and I just use virtualbox
<hyper_ch> looking forward for v5 which gets updated 3d drivers and usb 3.0 support
<Tsterxer_> Thansk i will check it after gcc will be installed
<Riddell> hyper_ch: fixed! but it's a funny feature that, it won't update until there's a new kf5 release
<pawel_> hi, I have problem with nvidia blob
<pawel_> whenever I install it, I have black screen on boot
<Tsterxer_> maybe driver?
<Tsterxer_> I can't connect to my ssh
<pawel_> tried 346 an 349 from xorg edgers
<pawel_> in 14.10 some version has worked, with some others I had similar problem
<pawel_> maybe there's something wrong with an installer?
<Tsterxer_> What does it mean you have black screen?
<Tsterxer_> You can't see anything from boot to till you shut up?
<Tsterxer_> Is it dual boot?
<pawel_> I see anything, but some line about systemd in the end
<pawel_> yes, but it boots with nouveau
<Tsterxer_> which laptop?
<pawel_> however, when I use recovery mode and select resume
<pawel_> it works
<pawel_> it's not laptop, but PC
<pawel_> maybe I need to black list something?
<hateball> If you use the GUI installer it should do that for you
<pawel_> yes, I used the GUI
<pawel_> but maybe I should check?
<Tsterxer_> I struggle install ubuntu server
<Tsterxer_> Try and don't give up
<BluesKaj> which gpu pawel_ ? ther 346 is for higer end models and even those are a bit unstable withthat driver, the 340 should be sufficient.
<pawel_> 660 TI
<Tsterxer__> look at this: pawel_
<Tsterxer__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070097
<Tsterxer__> it might help...
<Tsterxer__> Look on his last comment
<pawel_> thanks, I'll take a look
<Tsterxer__> YES WORKED
<Tsterxer__> thanks who offer bridged!!
<Tsterxer__> access denied ;_;
<Tsterxer__> it's the pass. Why it's denied..
<Tsterxer__> YES ROOT
<pawel_> I'll give it a try
<pawel_> thanks! going to restart
<Tsterxer__> ^_^
<Tsterxer__> I feel sad people traced.
<Tsterxer__> For C programmers: What do you programming; desktop/app/ any.. I just want to know
<hyper_ch> Riddell: two commits already?
<Riddell> hyper_ch: one for kdelibs4 and one for kf5
<hyper_ch> Riddell: :)
<aliman> guys i see there a new version of kubuntu is available. if i upgrade i lose anything? cuz my entire hdd is only 1 part
<BluesKaj> aliman, you can upgrade over the internet
<BluesKaj> and not lose any data
<aliman> i opend software updater and i see there upgrade button
<BluesKaj> aliman, but first you must update and upgrade and dist-upgrade your existing OS which is 14.10 I assume
<aliman> BluesKaj, not sure i understand what you mean
<BluesKaj> aliman, which kubuntu version are you using?
<aliman> 14.10
<murthy> Please upgrade from terminal and avoid the gui method
<aliman> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<murthy> Wait i will get the command
<BluesKaj> aliman, open a terminal and first do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 15.04
<murthy> There is an issue that causes the gui setup process to hang in the middle of the upgrade process
<BluesKaj> not usingthe gui
<murthy> BluesKaj: that command  wont use the gui right?
<BluesKaj> nope it won't
<murthy> BluesKaj: dpkg is asking for permission to replace an rc file with the one from maintainers version, but gui doesnt ask for the input from the user and hence dpkg waits infinitly
<murthy> ^thats the cause of the hang during upgrade
<aliman> when i did sudo do-release-upgrade i got some errors
<aliman> ...
<BluesKaj> murthy, then just use the enter key
<aliman> Err http://archive.canonical.com vivid/partner Translation-en
<aliman>                                                                                
<aliman> Get:12 http://security.ubuntu.com vivid-security/main Sources [2.947 B]
<aliman> Err http://archive.canonical.com vivid/partner Translation-en
<aliman> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic/main Translation-en_US
<aliman> and more like this
<murthy> BluesKaj: no I think the gui is responding to the inputs and the process seems to be hung
<murthy> aliman: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<aliman> yes
<BluesKaj> aliman, do you have any ppas ?
<aliman> ppas?
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<aliman> not sure i have that
<BluesKaj> aliman, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  to see if there's anything in that file
<aliman> nothng there
<BluesKaj> ok
<hyper_ch> my PPAs are all in my sources.list
<freya> cool clinet
<Packjam> client
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, that's because you added them manually
<Packjam> who knows a quakenet server
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, I used my generator ;)
<BluesKaj> aliman, open /etc/apt/sources.list and copy and paste it here , http://pastebin.com/
<murthy> aliman: you could try disabling the ubuntu extras and partners sources in the software sources and see if that solves the issue
<aliman> which display manager to use lightdm or sddm
<BluesKaj> Packjam, https://www.quakenet.org/servers
<BluesKaj> aliman, sddm for kubuntu
<Tsterxer__> Hi!!
<BluesKaj> guess installation didn't stall then , aliman
<aliman> is it possible to create a windows bootable usb using kubuntu?
<Tsterxer__> In what way?
<murthy> aliman: why do you  want to do that?
<BluesKaj> aliman, dunno for sure , but you could try dd , it works for most bootable images
<aliman> murthy, for a friend. he needs a bootable usb
<Tsterxer__> Can I ask about gdb stuff not related but no answer in gdb?
<badflife> Hi. i want to install the neuwest kubuntu version. but i want to keep the windows bootloader. i dont want to install grub. how can i do this . thanks
<MoonUnit`> does ubuntu still support wubi?
<Tsterxer__> this is kubuntu
<BluesKaj> badflife, you can't , you need to install grab
<BluesKaj> grub will find windows and place it in the bootloader
<murthy> aliman: Creating an usb for windows from linux is very hard. Particularly windows needs to load usb specific drivers to be before booting the install
<BluesKaj> if that's what you're worried about
<badflife> i once couldnt insatll a windows update because of grub. thats why i am asking
<jcjordyn120> hello people
<Tsterxer__> hi
<BluesKaj> badflife, grub won't prevent windows update
<MoonUnit`> i have done by adding linux boot via easybcd but's it's a pain to get it right you have to be ready for kernel updates.
<G__81> is it possible to install kde plasma 5.x in Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<badflife> it did prevent an update. i asked in a forum. then i removed grub. and the windwos update was installed successfully
<aliman> as i said before i have only 1 part on my hdd and i have many movies in there that i dont wnt to lose. if i reinstall kubuntu 15.04 from usb can i keep my files but wipe all the old kubuntu files?
<murthy> Windows aware of grub's presence? that is strange
<G__81> or should i only install the 15.04 version?
<BluesKaj> windows update is a terrible apllicxationa nd windows reposn are to blame for most update problems ...the trick is not to update 60 updates atone shot
<badflife> it was only one update that couldnt be updated
<yossarianuk> The trick is to never ever touch Windows #easy life
<MoonUnit`> G__81:  they did have plasma 5 ppa for 14.10 but it was unsupported, best to go for 15.04.
<murthy> G__81: I would recommend 15.04, but you should checkout the live cd before installing
<BluesKaj> murthy, no grub is aware of windows
<badflife> i have a ps4 now so i will slowly get rid of windows now . but not now yet
<murthy> G__81: If you are going to upgrade from 14.10, do it via terminal
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I still wonder, why can't windows do all updates in one run and doesn't require hundreds of reboots inbetween?
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya
<badflife> haha. well that is a secret microsoft wont reveal
<hyper_ch> aliman: always have backups
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, it can be doen the windows cmd, but titakews a bit od fooling with the DLLs to get the cmd to work with windows updates
<murthy> G__81: There is a possiblity that your upgrade process may hang in the middle when updating using the gui
<hyper_ch> aliman: since you only have one partition you could theoretically install from usb without losing the data.... you'd need to select manual partitioning and then chose to not format the partition..... however it's risky, so make backup first and I wouldn't recommend that way
<murthy> G__81: So if you are upgrading, I would recommend you to upgrade via terminal
<aliman> thx
<BluesKaj> murthy, i didn't have any problems yesterday with the ubiquity installer at all , all went smoothly
<hyper_ch> aliman: not sure how many movies or stuff you have
<murthy> BluesKaj: not about the fresh installer, Its the upgrader gui
<hyper_ch> external usb 3.0 drives aren't that expensive naymore..... hook it up, backup data at about 80-100MB/s
<BluesKaj> murthy, oh forget that thing , it's always been buggy
<hyper_ch> and then you can try it or wipe the installation and install a complete fresh system
<JesseDhammu> hay
<JesseDhammu> i just crashed my Kmail
<JesseDhammu> how do i get it working
<JesseDhammu> i updated from 14.10 to 15.04
<hyper_ch> kmail or kontact?
<JesseDhammu> both
<yossarianuk> hyper_ch: Bad design is the cause.
<hyper_ch> yossarianuk: ?
<yossarianuk> >  I still wonder, why can't windows do all updates in one run and doesn't require hundreds of reboots inbetween?
<JesseDhammu> Akonadi Server Self-Test Report
<JesseDhammu> ===============================
<JesseDhammu> Test 1:  SUCCESS
<JesseDhammu> --------
<JesseDhammu> Database driver found.
<hyper_ch> yossarianuk: ah :)
<JesseDhammu> Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, since when can yiou upgrade to a single partition without formatting ?
<yossarianuk> I don't understand why it installs update when you shutdown
<BluesKaj> from usb
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: if you select manual partitioning you can set format to no
<yossarianuk> or randomly in the middle of the working day...
<hyper_ch> (or was that only in alternate/mini?)
<BluesKaj> . it will over write / so you still lose all the data
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: Highest supported file format is Barracuda.
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: The log sequence numbers 1797281 and 1797281 in ibdata files do not match the log sequence number 3906313 in the ib_logfiles!
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: Database was not shutdown normally!
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...
<JesseDhammu> 2015-04-24 20:08:36 1759 [Note] InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, what will it overwrite?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, the / partition
<hyper_ch> if I have a / partition and tell the installer to use the / partition and not format it
<JesseDhammu> Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/etc/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/etc/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.
<JesseDhammu> File content of '/etc/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':
<JesseDhammu> #
<JesseDhammu> # Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,
<murthy> JesseDhammu: wait
<JesseDhammu> # These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf
<JesseDhammu> #
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hyper_ch> the data should still be intact there... so when I have some /home/user/Video/Movie.mkv file that should still be there afterwards... or am I mistaken?
<murthy> JesseDhammu: use paste.kde.org to give lengthy info
<JesseDhammu> # Size of each log file in a log group (default:5M) larger means less I/O but more time for recovery.
<JesseDhammu> innodb_log_file_size=64M
<JesseDhammu> # # error log file name, relative to datadir (default:hostname.err)
<JesseDhammu> log_error=mysql.err
<JesseDhammu> # print warnings and connection errors (default:1)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, ubiquity will still overwrite the data on / whether you format it or not
<JesseDhammu> log_warnings=2
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: and when you use alternate / mini installer?
<JesseDhammu> #
<JesseDhammu> [mysqld]
<JesseDhammu> # strict query parsing/interpretation
<JesseDhammu> # TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled
<JesseDhammu> # sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat
<JesseDhammu> # sql_mode=strict_trans_tables
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> only if you hava a separate /home partition that isn't formatted can save your data
<G__81> Sorry i got disconnected. Is there a way to install KDE Plasma 5.3 in Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: so what is the format option then good for..... hmmm....
<G__81> actually Plasma 5.x
<JesseDhammu> lower_case_table_names=1
<JesseDhammu> # Maximum size of one packet or any generated/intermediate string. (default:1M)
<G__81> or is 15.04 the only solution ?
<JesseDhammu> max_allowed_packet=32M
<JesseDhammu> # Maximum simultaneous connections allowed (default:100)
<JesseDhammu> max_connections=256
<JesseDhammu> # The two options below make no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, for formatting / , otherwise you will keep getting prompted that / has data on it and needs to be formatted
<JesseDhammu> Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share/plasma:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/'; make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed.
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I'll test it in a vm
<JesseDhammu> Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':
<JesseDhammu> akonadibalooindexingagent.desktop
<JesseDhammu> akonadinepomukfeederagent.desktop
<hyper_ch> well, time to go home now
<JesseDhammu> akonotesresource.desktop
<JesseDhammu> archivemailagent.desktop
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hyper_ch> bbl
<G__81> Can some one let me know please?
<murthy> G__81: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2
<JesseDhammu> Details: The Akonadi server reported errors during its current startup. The log can be found in <a href='/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.
<JesseDhammu> File content of '/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':
<JesseDhammu> Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!
<JesseDhammu> executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi"
<JesseDhammu> arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/tmp/akonadi-jesse.tODXjG/mysql.socket")
<JesseDhammu> stdout: ""
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, testing in vm isn't the same as areal partition
<murthy> G__81: There is a message in the webpage "Note this page is obsolete, to install Plasma 5 now use Kubuntu Vivid/15.04 beta"
<BluesKaj> JesseDhammu, what are you doing???
<G__81> murthy: so the only option is to use 15.04 right?
<murthy> G__81: Its the best option
<JesseDhammu> File content of '/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':
<JesseDhammu> Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!
<JesseDhammu> executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi"
<JesseDhammu> arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/jesse/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/tmp/akonadi-jesse.tODXjG/mysql.socket")
<JesseDhammu> stdout: ""
<JesseDhammu> stderr: "2015-04-24 20:08:35 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
<unopaste> JesseDhammu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<murthy> G__81: plasma in 14.10 was for preview purpose
<G__81> murthy: oh ok i thought if there is a way to install the plasma 5.2 in 14.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> G__81, you can install plasma 5/KF5 on kubuntu 14.10 ..it will work , but not on 14.04
<JesseDhammu> --------
<JesseDhammu> No previous Akonadi control error log found.
<JesseDhammu> Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.
<JesseDhammu> what to do with akondai sever
<BluesKaj> somebody kick this guy , JesseDhammu
<G__81> oh ok BluesKaj and moving forward there is no option to have any PPAs for the 14.04 for plasma 5 ?
<BluesKaj> G__81, none that i know of
<MoonUnit`> JesseDhammu: there is a bug report about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1437846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437846 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<murthy> its a known bug right?
<bluesky> nick
<funbooster> k
<kidx> how do i disable bouncy icosn onKDE 5.2 also how can i make the menu faster?
<alvin> I lost all bookmarks in konsole (in this case, quite a lot) :-(
<qua-non> hey guys have there been many reports of kubuntu 15.04 not working atall on virtualbox?
<qua-non> after a update from 14.10. I can't seem to even get to the login screen using default boot parameters
<BluesKaj> kidx, swystem settings>applications>launch feedback
<qua-non> using upstart seems to get me to the loginscreen but kde5 locks soon after
<BluesKaj> qua-non, how did you upgrade ?
<qua-non> muon update manager
<funbooster> hello
<kidx> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> qua-non, ok drop to  tty/vt with ctl+alt+f1 to f6  then update and upgrade, after that reboot
<BluesKaj> at the login
<qua-non> BluesKaj, did that, does not help
<qua-non> BluesKaj, sry seems your instructions didn't complete
<BluesKaj> did you dist-upgrade too?
<qua-non> yup
<BluesKaj> whcich DM did you choose , sddm or lightdm
<BluesKaj> qua-non,^
<qua-non> lighdm
<soee> switch to sddm
<BluesKaj> ok , best to install sddm
<qua-non> ok, trying
<BluesKaj> bloody vms, what apita
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: it's not that I don't believe you... but testing it myself is like I don't believe you ;)
<kidx> how can I make my menu faster?
<kidx> just wondering
<soee> switch t kicker
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, it's not the same on a vm as it is on a real partition
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: why not?
<BluesKaj> because it's virtual
<soee> kidx: right click on menu, choose Alternatives and select Application Launcher
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: it behaves like a real partition and harddisk even in the vm
<BluesKaj> try it on a real install that resides on a partition, hyper_ch
<kidx> it was a desktop effect
<kidx> thats not what i mean I wanan make the menu popup faster
<BluesKaj> no it doesn't and if you're telling ppl to do what you did above, then they're gonna lose all their data unless thy're on a vm too, hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: first thing I told was to make a backup
<hyper_ch> and I said they might lose data
<hyper_ch> hence the backup
<BluesKaj> no matter , most ppl won't
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: if I attach a usb pendrive to the vm and make the test there, would that satisfy you?
<BluesKaj> nope
<hyper_ch> why not?
<BluesKaj> you need a real partition,VMs are no substitute for the real partion
<hyper_ch> a vm with an attached usb pen
<BluesKaj> partition
<hyper_ch> so there's a real partition on the usb pen
<BluesKaj> that's all i have to say hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> why isn't the usbpen a real partition?
<qua-non> BluesKaj, apparently I had sddm installed and used, removing lightdm and it's kde greeter made no difference
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch,  you don't get it , I'm talking about installing to a real partition, not from one.
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you can attach a usb pendrive to a vm
<hyper_ch> so what's not real there when I then install onto that attached pendrive?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, that's it that's all, no more
<hyper_ch> I'm not install from the pendrive but TO THE PENDRIVE... you misunderstand
<BluesKaj> a pendrive is meant for live media not a permannebnt installation
<hyper_ch> how does a pendrive differ from a ssd? both is flash storage
<BluesKaj> read above
<hyper_ch> still not getting what the problem is.... creating a vm in vbox.... load the installer iso into the virtual dvd drive.... have a usb pendrive attached to the vm.... install into the pendrive... that's no live media but a permanent installation
<qua-non> BluesKaj, I am assuming something might have gone wrong in the upgrade. My initial install was using ubuntu minimal install on top of which I did `sudo apt-get install kde-desktop`
<qua-non> is it possible some new packages were introduced that might not have been installed in my system?
<lordievader> qua-non: Is plasma-desktop installed?
<BluesKaj> qua-non, perhaps you need to install kubuntu-dektop
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<qua-non> lordievader, Plasma-desktop might not be , checking
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<qua-non> BluesKaj, kubuntu-desktop is there and updated
<BluesKaj> ok qua-non as lordievader suggested, plsama-desktop
<BluesKaj> err plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> altho it did install by default when upgraded by internet from 14.10
<qua-non> installed, rebooting to check, virtualbox is making me angry
<qua-non> virtualbox has too many issues with 3d acceleration :/
<qua-non> I didn't get such issues with 14.10
<qua-non> don't know who to blame :P, system d likes to take 2 minutes to lookup network interfaces
<BluesKaj> dunno why users think vms are the same as a real installation when they have so many problems associated with them
<lordievader> qua-non: It wasn't installed before?
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<lordievader> Etriaph: o/
<qua-non> ok, that seems to have done something, it seems to work, although the plasma desktop seems to have a greyish theme not the whitish one showed inscreenshots of 15.10
<Etriaph> 15.10 or 15.04?
<qua-non> lordievader, apparently not
<qua-non> 15.04, sry
<lordievader> qua-non: That is odd...
<lordievader> qua-non: Amd64 14.10 -> 15.04 upgrade?
<qua-non> yes
<lordievader> !info plasma5-desktop vivid
<ubottu> Package plasma5-desktop does not exist in vivid
<MoonUnit`> !info plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<denixx> Hi! I have a problem using kubuntu 15.04: When I do "ssh -l user -p 44 -L 8090:localhost:8090 -L 1234:localhost:5900 -R 5700:localhost:5900 my.hostname.org -N" - it opens connection, but when I try to use 5700 at remote computer, it says in local console "WARNING: Server requests forwarding for unknown listen_port 5700".
<denixx> I'll appreciate any help.
<denixx> It looks like some bug.
<denixx> I have a brief look at sources of openssh-client, there is channels.c, method "channel_connect_by_listen_address(const char *listen_host, u_short listen_port, char *ctype, char *rname)" tries to do "if (open_listen_match_tcpip(&permitted_opens[i], listen_host, listen_port, 1)) {" and if nothing suits - do this error.
<stuq> how do I change the auto-logout timing in 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> stuq: desktop behaviour in settings
<MoonUnit`> screen locking
<qua-non> lordievader, I found the source of my issues it was not plasma-desktop, it's enabling 3d that leads to a lot of issues on the vm including kde getting stuck sometimes
<stuq> MoonUnit`: ty
<qua-non> disabling 3d has fixed the issues
<qua-non> but I need 3d :/
<lordievader> VB and graphics allways has been crap.
<lordievader> But that might just be my opninion.
<denixx> I am trying to understand is it a bug somewhere in openssh-client, but do not understand C-things, I am a Java programmer, unfortunately :(
<qua-non> lordievader, I agree but I don't really have a option, I need to develop using 3d/opengl. Maybe I can disable the usage of opengl in kde?
<lordievader> qua-non: Dual-boot / a better hypervisor ain't an option?
<qua-non> lordievader, nope :/
<lordievader> Heh, too bad.
<qua-non> :D
<lordievader> KVM/Qemu can passthrough a gpu ;)
<qua-non> I need to provide this as a standalone vm to clents, is qemu friendly enough for that ? was not last I tried
<qua-non>  plus kvm is linux only no?
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> With virt-manager to manage it, sure.
<denixx> Ok, maybe I  should try ubuntu's mailing lists?
<rberg> BluesKaj: we were talking about lvm mirror vs raid 1 the other day. I came across this old article suggesting you may lose FS barriers using device mapper (DM) on multi disk configs.. https://deranfangvomende.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/linux-lvm-mirroring-comes-at-a-price/
<rberg> I wonder if that have changed since
<lordievader> Oehh, interesting.
 * lordievader reads
<rosco_y> How can I fix my GUI so that I can easily drag windows across panels?
<rosco_y> dconf?
<mstop> Hi. Is here anybody from english-speaking country? Better US
<lordievader> rberg: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/150644/raiding-with-lvm-vs-mdraid-pros-and-cons
<rosco_y> Hi mstop
<hyper_ch> there are cons against mdadm?
<mstop> I heard two times beatiful female name... it sounds like Mannis or Menniz, how it type on a right manner?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Sure, it is not very flexible.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: from what I read is that lvm-raid use mdadm
<hyper_ch> sorry.. it uses mdraid... whatever that is
<rberg> what flexibility is missing?
<lordievader> Yes, but as a per lv based scheme. Not per disk scheme.
<lordievader> You can have a mix of all raid flavours with lvm on the same couple of disks.
<rberg> ohh thats pretty cool..
 * rberg sticks with raid 6
<BluesKaj> mstop, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<hyper_ch> you can also have all raid flavours on the same couple of disks with mdadm... IIRC
<rberg> yeah I suppose you can if you make different raid levels out of partitions on disk
<lordievader> Yes, but than you likely have fixed partitions.
<azor> Hi everyone, just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on Asus UX305. Brightness control function keys don't work, although changing brightness using xbacklight works fine. Anyone have any ideas how to make fn keys working on 15.04? (or some hints/where to look for solution?)
<hyper_ch> does canonical still stick to mir?
<lordievader> Believe so.
<hyper_ch> damn, the locale are totally weird.... all is english that's good... but date is still in mm/dd/yy and clock 12h format but gimp runs in german
<hyper_ch> terminal is also german
<plasma_question> hello folks, i am using the new KUBUNTU 15.04 and i am very enthusiastic about it, so nice! just one question: desktop-symbols for staring programs have a white quadratic background, for me this is ugly, how could i switch this off, i cant find it how to do so?
<plasma_question> (starting)
<aliman> damn i just install new version 15.04 and is awesome
<murthy> aliman: nice
<aliman> but unfortunatly now i need to get all my movies back like 200 cuz i lost em
<murthy> oh. Take care next time
<aliman> naa i wanted to do it. i created 3 partitions now so next time i just format /
<BluesKaj> aliman, so / ,  /home and swap ?
<aliman> yep
<aliman> can anybody tell me which is the best adds block for firefox?
<MoonUnit`> ublock is pretty light on resources.
<BluesKaj> ublock works well tho
<pedro> hi
<aliman> BluesKaj, thx
<jalo> Did anyone successfully install kubuntu 32bit on PC?
<jalo> From DVD?
<jalo> Asking because I didn't. Runs well on VM but not on PC.
<M1C4HTRON13> anyone know how to get xchat to show in the systray in 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> M1C4HTRON13: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<MoonUnit`> until they fix it you'll have to use an app to see them
<M1C4HTRON13> thanks MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> martins blog suggests wmsystemtray, personally find trayer to be better.
<personal> Running kubuntu 14.04 lts x64 , fully updated . Finally figured out had to put a name in the get Jovie to talk, after an hour searching on the internet. Installed fesival from info on ubuntu help pages. Sounds nice enouth. I dont mind jovie voice but can't understend it half the time. Can't get jovie to use festival . Plently of BonJohn Jovie on google and can''t uderstand entire books of developer jargon .
<dtalmage> If I wanted to work on a Plasma 5.0 tablet user experience, who should I contact?
<personal> I could of read the entire works of encyclopedia britanica trying to operate ubuntu
<lordievader> dtalmage: Probably somone in #kde-devel.
<dtalmage> Oh, not #kubuntu?  OK.  I'll try there.  Thanks!
<personal> anybody know how to get jovie to notice festival ?
<donnie> Will ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports recieve the stable release of Plasma 5.3?
<personal> Plasma 5 keeps crashing
<personal> Nothing ever gets completed , nor stable.
<BrianH78> hey everyone!  i ran into a weird issue and was wondering if someone in here had any insight...i upgraded kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 last night.  when i went to log in this morning, it was telling me i was using the wrong password, and now i can't get in.  anyone have any ideas?  **sadface**
<MoonUnit`> personal: found a post on kubuntu forums, might to too old to be useful though. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57248-The-festival-does-not-work-with-Speech-Dispatcher-and-Jovie-please-help!&p=286929&viewfull=1#post286929
<personal> <moonunit> ok thanks, ill check it out
<personal> <moonunit> yeah , i read that entire post 3 times already . Tryied it, but did not work
<MoonUnit`> :(
<martin-u> I upgraded to the latest Kubuntu where they use KF5. Now all my personal settings are back to the default. How do I migrate them?
<personal> with the pass word thing , press control alt F4 , maybe that will get you in to a shell
<BrianH78> personal: hopefully.  the question is, then, will it still tell me i have the wrong password?  ;-)
<fknupper> hi
<fknupper> can anyone help me? i want to create a menü-entry
<personal> I don't know but you can check. I dont know how to hack peoples accounts.
<BrianH78> personal: LOL  i'm just hoping to not have to burn it down and rebuild it again.  =3
<fknupper> in folder are the icons?
<BrianH78> thanks for the tip, personal!
<bOSKE> i just upgraded and changed double click in setings and now i double click to open files
<bOSKE> but on desktop
<bOSKE> when i double click it opens 2 times same app
<bOSKE> dont know what to change now
<personal> <BrainH78> Yeah i know what you mean . I'v being trying to remaster , so atleast i got the essentials , but have not manged to yet . 4 gb limit is a huge head ache.
<lordievader> BrianH78: You could allways bootup with init=/bin/bash or in single user mode and change your user password from there.
<MoonUnit`> bOSKE: there is a double click setting in dolphin and also a setting in settings/input devices/mouse
<BrianH78> lordievader: i will try that if personal's CTRL+ALT+F4 trick doesn't drop me somewhere I can fix this.  thanks!
<BrianH78> i just wonder if the system hiccoughed while upgrading while i was asleep...LOL
<personal> <BrainH78> i think any of the F's will do , and the orginal terminal is on F7 if i remeber ringt, but one of them any way, every F opens up a new terminal and the whole system runs in one of them . Pitty can't open seperate instances of it on all of them , seems to go bakc to same x sssion when type startx
<bOSKE> MoonUnit`, i have changed it but only on desktop i have one click it gets me upset :)
<bOSKE> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1K/11Q/2ymk0fpW/snapshot5.png
<BrianH78> personal: cool cool
<bOSKE> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1S/8P/2s9dqBgh/snapshot6.png
<personal> 15.04 is unstable . It's like a complety new series , like when gnome and unity came out, as soon as they start getting good , they get dropped
<bOSKE> i knew it i should not upgrade :/
<BrianH78> personal: i think it's going to be cool once all the bugs get worked out (15.10, maybe?).
<personal> The bugs never get worked out , like pushing apimple down anouther one pops up some where eles.
<personal> Most bugs are cuased by change or grammer and spelling mistakes, there like dozen of computer launguges floating around and they change on a minute by miunte basis
<personal> I'm betting these not a single stable releast of debain and it's supposed to be well know for it. Best to accct realty and plan on these thing happenig alot
<lordievader> A tty still poses a login, the options I gave do not ;), personal, BrianH78
<personal> Yeah its a good idea, 2 idea's are better then none .
<BrianH78> personal: true...but at least we aren't stuck under the thumb of the redmond jerks.  ;-)
<personal> Who's redmond ?
<BrianH78> lordievader: i wonder if, because i never logged out (just went to screensaver), it would require my password...haven't tried that yet
<BrianH78> personal: redmond, Washington...microsoft's headquarters
<personal> Oh ok , nice to know .
<personal> Microsoft and google , are the reason i put up with so much. When i use windows , it crashes and burns ten times as much as linux
<BrianH78> personal: same...i only use windows at work because i have to.
<personal> Same .
<BrianH78> hey lordievader: if i don't usually get boot options, is there a quick and easy way to force single user mode before it gets to the GUI?\
<lordievader> BrianH78: Hold shift after the bios screen.
<BrianH78> lordievader: thanks...couldn't remember if it was shift or CTRL
<personal> If it dont work have a look at https://www.kali.org/ and ask if somebody knows how to crack it.
<personal> We all use weak passwords becuase we have to type it in so ofthen and rember so many of them.
<personal> If that fails, might have to read the works of Alan Turing , Lol.
<lordievader> personal: Heh, you maybe.
<lordievader> Anyhow the default Ubuntu setup is rather weak in terms of security if you don't do full disk encrytion and do have hardware access.
<BrianH78> i dunno...my password is pretty strong...at least that's what ubuntu tells me.  ;-)
<personal> Are you goign to tell me you have a pass word that 1 out of a million other people dont have ? . They have lists and we are animals , we have habbits, we have trits, we have an ubringing in very predictable  ways. Take baout an hour to run through a billion passwords.
<Ironic57> Please help- Upgrade 14.10 to 15.10 hang at 61% anyway to refresh it, or do I reboot, and cross my fingers?
<lordievader> personal: I am going to tell you that the password I have NO ONE else has.
<lordievader> Only by brute forcing it you may find out.
<personal> I really dought that. Cia can be hacked in to, absoluty nothing can't
<Ironic57> watherboarding should work
<personal> Even all those truecryt has being hacked
<Ironic57> *water
<personal> that will do it, or just play barneys " I love you , you love me " , for a few weeks
<Ironic57> Can anyone help- Upgrade 14.10 to 15.10 hang at 61% anyway to refresh it, or do I reboot, and cross my fingers?
<personal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq734_nZ7Eo
<bazhang> !ot | personal
<ubottu> personal: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lordievader> Ironic57: For how long has it been in that state?
<Ironic57> @Lord- about 2 1/2 hours since it said 31 minutes remaining
<lordievader> Hmm, does top show  any activity for dpkg or apt?
<Ironic57> @Lord- any konsole comment I can use to kick it in the can?
<personal> <ubottu> How do i get kovie working , with any speech-dispacher but its own - it sounds alwful
<genii> Ironic57: Are you able to get to a different console if you do ctrl-alt-F2-6 ?
<lordievader> Ironic57: top ;)
<bOSKE> where i can submit bugs for kubuntu?
<lordievader> personal: ubottu is a bot ;)
<lordievader> !bugs | bOSKE
<ubottu> bOSKE: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<Ironic57> @Lord- Window is now blank, but it said installing libsane-hpaio (386) at 61%
<personal> Lol , who isn't
<lordievader> Ironic57: Open a terminal and run 'top' for a while, see if dpkg or apt is active.
<personal> Can i look at the code , maybe i can get it to figure out problems
<personal> <bOSKE> dmesg , might help . dmesg | more
<BrianH78> lordievader, personal: thanks for your help!  gotta get back to the workday.  cheers!
<ubuntuer> hi guys
<ubuntuer> ı want to learn something
<personal> <BrainH78> No worries , better then nothing i hope. Have a good one .
<ubuntuer> with modern and normal hdd whats the startup time ?
<lordievader> I got 38 seconds on a luks -> lvm Gentoo install.
<personal> <ubuntuer> Scritch my back and i'll scratch yours, is ruby a good lauguge to learn , will it help work on ubuntu and fix problems ?
<ubuntuer> ah
<ubuntuer> i asked wrong
<Ironic57> Total noob here, I have 141 task, no dpkg or apt in the command column
<ubuntuer> i miss something
<ubuntuer> ı mean kubuntu
<ubuntuer> startup time
<Ironic57> How do I direct comments in here?
<lordievader> ubuntuer: I know ;)
<lordievader> Ironic57: The <- name thing? Type the first few letters then tab to autocomplete.
<lordievader> Ironic57: Anyhow, 'ps aux|grep apt\|dpkg' doesn't return anything?
<genii> ubuntuer: I have a dual SSD as RAID1, From powering on switch to login screen of lightdm on Kubuntu 14.10 is about 20 seconds. After login, about another 12-15 seconds until my session comes up with konsole, firefox, quassel, and  VLC running
<Ironic57> <lord> that last command returns this: 1904  0.0  0.0   4532  2060 pts/9    S+   15:17   0:00 grep --color=auto apt|dpkg
<lordievader> Ironic57: Hmm, you can kill the upgrade window. Looks pretty dead to me.
<lordievader> Ironic57: After you've killed it run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in your terminal.
<Ironic57> <lord>- so download 15.10 to usb, and overwrite partition?
<bazhang> !15.10
<personal> <Ironic57> Thats bit risky , maybe change the server and try again .
<bazhang> no such thing
<lordievader> Ironic57: 15.10 is not yet released ;) No do as I say ;)
<Ironic57> @Lord- The window won't die- won't quit
<lordievader> Ironic57: Run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal.
<lordievader> Ironic57: Ctrl + alt + esc -> click window
<Ironic57> @lord- will do
<jla2> Is the calendar holidays feature gone in 15.04?
<Ironic57> @Lord- Returns: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ironic57> ok- No idea who's addressing who
<lordievader> Ironic57: The ubottu thing was to you ;)
<genii> Ironic57: If you used sudo with the command that was given and you're still getting the message about not locking the file, use the instructions provided by the bot
<Ironic57> @Lord- It's dead- thx
<genii> Ironic57: You can't get any other consoles with c trl-alt-(F2 key through F6 key)  ?
<Ironic57> @Lord- this command?: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ironic57> I have terminal open np tasks
<lordievader> Ironic57: That's what ubottu says ;)
<Ironic57> @Lord- Returns:  USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      32505 F.... dpkg Kill process 32505 ? (y/N)
<personal> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<lordievader> Ironic57: Yes kill it, but do not remove it.
<Ironic57> @Lord- is killing a ton of processes and requests restart
<lordievader> Not just that  32505 process?
<Ironic57> @Lord- is setting up in terminal- thyvm
<Ironic57> @Lord- going to leave terminal run, and when it's done will restart- tysvm
<lordievader> Ironic57: What are you running exactly?
<Ironic57> @Lord- I typed Y to kill the process as you said- and it's installing and setting up a ton of things
<lordievader> Hmm, it is configuring things...
<lordievader> After it finishes run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again.
<jla2> Nevermind, a Google tells me KDE PIM libraries haven't been ported yet.
<Ironic57> @Lord- I appreciate your help- thx
<Ironic57> @Lord- w/o restart?
<lordievader> Ironic57: Yes, without restart.
<personal> 2 operators , a supected robot and 277 users , and not single person knows whats goign on with KDE text to speech
<Ironic57> @Lord- It's updating everything so it'll be awhile, will do as you said before restart (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) before restart- Thanks again
<lordievader> personal: Don't think it is a feature in high demand.
<lordievader> personal: You can allways try #kde.
<personal> <lordievader> Really 100 million retards in the world trying to use computers . What about poor black hole guy ?
<personal> <lordievader> Stephan hawkings . I'v lost how many times i'v seen people on t.v with the needy , saying computers are going to set them free of their hell
<bazhang> personal, please stop that offtopic chat
<personal> A main feature on KDE is off topic ?
<bazhang> no
<personal> I thought ubuntu ment humanity . I'll check out the other channel mentioned.
<bazhang> this is a support channel personal , there are chat channels,
<personal> Theres a bing bang singluarity, some where to. Do you mind shinning a torch , so i can find it
<lordievader> This is what bazhang means, offtopic chatter. We got #kubuntu-offtopic for that.
<derloewe> Hi there. I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 and I have a problem with Kontact - it doesn't start.
<derloewe> there could be an issue with the akonadi-server... hello, is there anybody out there?
<genii> derloewe: If you try to start it from inside Konsole, is there any informative output?
<derloewe> genil: yeah. where can i paste the output?
<derloewe> sorry... your name is <genii>
<genii> !pastebin | derloewe
<ubottu> derloewe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<derloewe> genii: Okay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10881126/ ... here is the output.
<genii> Yeah looks like there's some akonadi messages in there, among other things
<derloewe> So ... what can I do?
<genii> derloewe: The problem looks to be beyond a simple fix which I could give you. I would report a bug for it.
<Chaser_> Hi, on kubuntu 15.04 is there a way to set 24 hour time on digital clock ?
<derloewe> Okay, thank you. Kubuntu 15.04 is quite "new", so there can be some issues? I can still view my mails using Firefox and the web-interface of GMail...
<genii> derloewe: Yes, on every new release there is always some kinks and growing pains for the first few months after it comes out. The best thing is look at launchpad for kmail bugs and see if that one is known already, if so add to that report. If no existing one same symptoms, start a new report.
<qdata> my very first attempt at looking at 15.04 in Vbox is a fail; I so wish they would revisit this 'must release on some deadline'  and reconsider 'release when ready'
<qdata> if it can't pass some early tests in vbox I'm not going to format my hard drive and install....
<genii> qdata: I saw something of this earlier in another channel... one moment...
<lordievader> qdata: In KVM Vivid works fine.
<derloewe> genii: thanks a lot for your help. i will take a look at launchpad for kmail.
<genii> qdata: Earlier in #xubuntu, a user could not install 15.04 into virtualbox which was running on a 14.04 host system. It was recommended to remove the repository version of virtualbox and install the Oracle version, which worked in that case.
<qdata> I made the mistake of letting the driver manager thingy install the vbox guest extensions, now I have no mouse and the menu bar at bottom has crashed out and disappearred
<genii> ( after they also installed the latest guest additions after going to the Oracle version )
<qdata> I'm going to do another fresh install and not do that on #2
<qdata> genii: thanks
<qdata> I have a little time to play but when it runs out and I have to go back to work I'm done
<qdata> I do backup with Clonezilla images so I can do a hard drive install if I want and if I don't like it I can always roll back
<qdata> but right now I gotta have my workstation up for $real_life work, maybe over the weekend I'll try a real install and see
<a5001> HI - Trying to install Kubuntu via usb iso - but come up with error "stdin: not a typewriter" anyone know what this means?
<mparillo> Chaser_: I opened https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Chaser_: The way I understand it (and I am not technical), basically in Plasma 5 these kind of configs are inherited from Qt, and if Qt does not support it for your locale, you can try a different one, but the kind of configuration you used to be able to do in System Settings in Plasma 4 is not available in Plasma 5. .
<mparillo> Chaser_: I think the developers would prefer Qt implement it directly, users consider it a functional regression.
<nfk|laptop> how is color management supposed to be done with 15.04?
<soee_> i dont think its ported yet
<soee_> one moment
<nfk|laptop> oyranos or that shitcolord?
<soee_> hm im not usre
<lordievader> Doesn't oyranos work in Plasma5?
<nfk|laptop> it's not shipped by default
<nfk|laptop> kwin seems to have hooks for it, though
<nfk|laptop> which is why i'm asking how it's supposed to be done so that i can enable it
<nfk|laptop> up to 15.04 gnome's colord was used but that failure couldn't even manage to set edit much less proper color management
<nfk|laptop> *edit profile
<nfk|laptop> *set profile from edid
<nfk|laptop> reboot
<nfk|laptop> btw, is anyone seeing bad performance with Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN?
<nfk|laptop> ssh as well as pure tcp are showing less than 20% of the former performance
<PhilippeP> ''evening
<nfk|laptop> actually, 20% turned out to be an overstatement, just more than 50% speed drop though jitter is really bad
<nfk|laptop> i'm seeing seconds with like 0 kb/s
<PhilippeP> After dist-upgrading last night , I was stuck at logon screen ... after investigation , the problem was my user was not in nopasswdlogin group ... after adding myself to that group login worked ... Hurray !
<nfk|laptop> aha, it's negotiated much higher rate than in the past, could that be causing issues?
<Chaser_> mparillo: thanks a lot. will checkout the bug report.
<typhoon_2099> Is anyone else having trouble after upgrading to 15.04? I'm booting into a blank screen (after a breif flash of "starting version 219"). I've checked the Googlewebs and tried to restart the sddm service but this has not had any effect. I can still boot in with startx.
<genii> typhoon_2099: Are you using sddm or lightdm for login manager, and do you have multiple displays? A bug earlier today if lightdm and multiple monitors:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1410406 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "black screen after booting, 100% cpu usage" [Critical,Confirmed]
<genii> typhoon_2099: The current workaround is in the 9th post there
<typhoon_2099> I did have multiple displays but my first debuig step was to purge the nvidia drivers, so my HDMI port should not be functioning. I'm using SDDM as my login manager, I removed lightdm in case there was a conflict.
<genii> typhoon_2099: Does lsmod show that nouveau is loaded?
<typhoon_2099> lsmod | grep nouveau
<typhoon_2099> nouveau 1400832 2
<typhoon_2099> mxm_wmi 16384 1 nouveau
<typhoon_2099> ttm 98304 1 nouveau
<typhoon_2099> i2c_algo_bit 16384 2 i915,nouveau
<typhoon_2099> drm_kms_helper 122880 2 i915,nouveau
<unopaste> typhoon_2099 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<genii> typhoon_2099: Perhaps I should have specified to use a pastebin :)
<typhoon_2099> Haha, yeah I didn't consider I'd be muted, I'm not on IRC too often (just getting back into it). It does appear to be working though, i even managed to get DOTA 2 running.
<genii> Hm, i915. So this looks like Optimus or similar nvidia/intel hybrid card
<genii> ( i915 is Intel driver)
<typhoon_2099> It's a GT630M/Intel HD 5000.
<genii> typhoon_2099: I would suggest to install again the nvidia drivers, first from official repositories and see if that helps. Also to put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.nomodeset=1"  into /etc/default/grub after that and sudo update-grub
<genii> Bah.
<typhoon_2099> I just tried running `sddm-greeter --test-mode` in the konsole and noticed the following error:file:///Main.qml: File not found
<typhoon_2099> It looks like the issue may be related to the theme?
<genii> Possible
<genii> typhoon_2099: You had left earlier just before I had a recommendetion... i will repost it
<typhoon_2099> Sorry, rebooted to trya gain
<genii> typhoon_2099: I would suggest to install again the nvidia drivers, first from official repositories and see if that helps. Also to put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.nomodeset=1" into /etc/default/grub after that and sudo update-grub
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot6-HnYUdtkt.png
<typhoon_2099> *again
<typhoon_2099> Okay, I'll give that a go and see what happens
<genii> typhoon_2099: The next tactic would be to add the xorg-edgers PPA and use those drivers
<typhoon_2099> I was using those before.
<darthanubis> http://picpaste.com/snapshot9-b4pvbmvx.png
<typhoon_2099> I'll try nvidia-346-updates
<typhoon_2099> If this does not work then I may try `sddm --example-config > /etc/sddm.conf` and see what happens
<genii> darthanubis: For the first one - Have you tried in Konsole to install it? eg: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer    ..and maybe get some additional info if it fails
<darthanubis> It installs and doesn't fail. It removes and doesn't fail. But this notice remains in either case
<genii> darthanubis: As for the Quassel, no immediate idea on it, sorry.
<darthanubis> I really don't care if quassel gets fixed or not. I just want to sort this kde daemon notification aberration.
<genii> I do know the Quassel devs were experiencing issues with porting it to the new framework. For now I'm staying on the 14.10 until such things are sorted.
<rosco_y> Just now trying to setup my hp laserjet.  The test page printed.  I send it a small test job and it does nothing, but after a half-minute, it reports the job as "completed".  Does anyone have advice?
<darthanubis> you are missing some more hp packages, and there is a hp test to run from cmdline
<darthanubis> run hp-check from cmdline
<rosco_y> darthanubis: ty, I'll try google in that direction for a while :)
<rosco_y> wow, that does give a lot of feedback....
<darthanubis> hp-doctor
<rosco_y> darthanubis: ty, I'll look at that too...
<rosco_y> I like this hp-doctor--not only finds the trouble, it's fixing it too (fingers x'd)
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> can anyone repoduce my first issue?
<rosco_y> hp-check reported a lots of missing depencies and hp-doctor cleared up everything, so all the status' are OK now, test page printed, but not printing from gvim ('asdf')....maybe reboot?
<rosco_y> Well, my think is that a reboot couldn't hurt anything, although I'm pretty sure that some linux gurus would reprimend me, saying "You should almost never need to reboot your linux."....
<Taggnostr4> Hello
<Taggnostr4> I just upgraded my computer to kubuntu 15.04 and now it's getting stuck on the loading screen just after the login
<Taggnostr4> kwin_x11 is eating all the CPU and the loading bar doesn't seem to advance
<darthanubis> what kind of computer??
<Taggnostr4> Any idea how can I fix this?
<darthanubis> what was running on it before
<darthanubis> what kind of graphics card?
<Taggnostr4> An old laptop, it was running 14.10, nvidia graphics
<darthanubis> you upgraded or fresh installed?
<Taggnostr4> Upgraded
<darthanubis> ack
<darthanubis> have you tried to get to tty and restart sddm?
<Taggnostr4> During the upgrade I got a prompt that asked me to choose between lightdm and sddm iirc, and I pick lightdm
<Taggnostr4> Maybe I should switch to sddm?
<Taggnostr4> Not sure how to switch/restart it though
<darthanubis> Just install sddm and it will ask you to choose again
<darthanubis> you know how to get a fresh tty right
<darthanubis> ctrl-alt-fn
<Taggnostr4> Yes
<darthanubis> cool
<Taggnostr4> Should I just apt-get it?
<Taggnostr4> It seems already installed
<darthanubis> now uninstall lightdm
<Taggnostr4> Done. Should I reboot now?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> bb in 10mins myself
<Taggnostr4> OK
<stormchaser3000> hi
<stormchaser3000> um i am using kubuntu 15.04 and um.
<Taggnostr4> Now it passed the loading screen but it's all black
<stormchaser3000> how do i change the color of the orion gtk theme?
<stormchaser3000> would be nice to not have to use oxygen-gtk to be able to change the gtk colors
<odmen> hey ppl
<odmen> is anybody uses kubuntu 15.04?
<odmen> how good is it?
<odmen> is there any way to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04, or only fresh install?
<Taggnostr4> The login screen looks nice, haven't managed going last that yet :)
<Dragnslcr> I think you have to upgrade to 14.10 first, then you can upgrade to 15.04
<odmen> arrgggh shame..
<odmen> it looks very nice, but what about stability?
<Taggnostr4> darthanubis, even with sddm as default desktop manager, kwin_x11 is eating all the CPU
#kubuntu 2015-04-25
<stormchaser3000> i have used 15.04
<stormchaser3000> but i find 15.04 verry buiggy sometimes
<stormchaser3000> (i am using 15.04)
<Taggnostr4> Now kscreenloc is eating CPU
<rosco_y> When I drag an application's window from one panel to another, it wants to get stuck in between the two panels.  Does anyone know of a tweak to make it easy to drag things back and forth between the panels?
<tuv0k> Taggnostr4: you get logged in?
<Taggnostr4> No
<Taggnostr4> It gets stuck on the loading window just after the login
<tuv0k> are you using nouvea or nvidias binary?
<Taggnostr4> With failsafe it just becomes black for a few seconds and kicks me back to the login screen
<Taggnostr4> I have nvidia, maybe also their drivers
<Taggnostr4> How can I check?
<tuv0k> lspci -v
<Taggnostr4> I see some nvidia stuff in the output
<Taggnostr4> VGA compatible controller: nvidia corporation
<tuv0k> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<Taggnostr4> I see 8 results
<Taggnostr4> 5 with install, 3 with deinstall
<Taggnostr4> tuv0k, should I remove/uninstall them?
<tuv0k> try that
<Taggnostr4> Using apt-get remove?
<tuv0k> yup
<stormchaser3000> nvidia is a pain the rear
<Taggnostr4> Now I don't even get to the login screen...
<tuv0k> reinstall
<Taggnostr4> The nvidia drivers?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> muon is terrible
<Taggnostr4> The terminal looks better without nvidia drivers :)
<Taggnostr4> Got the login screen
<Taggnostr4> Still stuck at the loading screen
<Taggnostr4> Are there non nvidia drivers that I can use instead?
<darthanubis> nouveau
<darthanubis> but they were supposed to work once the nvidia ones were removed
<Taggnostr4> I saw that in some error message earlier
<Taggnostr4> What is the difference between all the nvidia drivers I see from apt?
<Taggnostr4>  I had nvidia-304, but I also see 310, 319, 331 etc
<darthanubis> you want the newest one
<darthanubis> 331
<Taggnostr4> OK
<Taggnostr4> The most recent seems to be 346
<Taggnostr4> I'm installing that now
<gunndawg> confirmed 346
<|aaron> just upgraded from 14.10 to 1504. is there any way to restore my old kde configuration? i backed up my ~/.kde before upgrade but restoring seems to have zero effect
<gunndawg> |aaron: as far as I know your KDE settings will not carry over
<Taggnostr4> Even with 346 I get no login screen
<Taggnostr4> The good thing is that no one is eating CPU now
<|aaron> gunndawg: thanks i can just reconfigure them i guess
<Taggnostr4> Anything else I could try?
<Taggnostr4> With nouveau I get nouveau failed to idle channel
<Taggnostr4> Also GPU lockup switching to fbcon
<wheelzzz> hey just wondering do i need to re install to get latest 15.04 or can i just upgrade i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no lux
<wheelzzz> never mind durr list latest version already updated i guess
<Wireless> Is there a way to not check for automatic updates with muon?
<Taggnostr4> I managed to login and it's still all black, but I got some windows to pop up
<Taggnostr4> The windows have no windows decorations
<Taggnostr4> I got access to the settings page, any thing I try from there?
<Taggnostr4> How can I revert back to 14.10?
<Unit193> You can only re-install.
<Taggnostr4> How?
<Unit193> I'd also go with 14.04, the LTS.  You grab the ISO, install.
<Taggnostr4> I can't make 15.04 work
<Taggnostr4> Do I need to reformat everything?
<Unit193> I believe there is a way to keep /home, but you can't "downgrade"
<Taggnostr4> :/
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Hey Tagg, whats the problem? I had something similar from the sounds of it
<QuantumCAT5Cable> and I managed to fix it.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> or at least put a bandaid on it.
<Taggnostr4> I get to the login screen, I login then either it's all black, or it gets stuck to the loading screen
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Has it ever worked?
<Taggnostr4> I had 14.10 before and had no problems
<Taggnostr4> I have nvidia graphics
<Taggnostr4> Spent 3 hours trying different combinations of drivers to no avail
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Have you tried restarting X in a virtual terminal? Always seems to be a first step in comp stuff. "Have you tried turning it back on and off?"
<Taggnostr4> How do I restart it?
<Taggnostr4> kwin_x11 is eating all the CPU btw
<QuantumCAT5Cable> So in full disclosure, I'm actually just a noob right, but I did fix a similar problem. So when I tell you 'restart' im not entirely sure whether this will actually RESTART. But while you are in the black screen, press ctrl+alt+F1 and stype startx
<Taggnostr4> I tried that already, I get to another black screen
<Taggnostr4> I can see the cursor but nothing else
<gunndawg> anyone know why I have to adjust my openGL vertical sync settings every time I log in to fix screen tearing?
<Taggnostr4> So basically the same I get after login
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: I had that problem last night
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Have you tried going to the other x-sessions (I think thats the name of them) on the F6-F9?
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: it happened after I added a paramer to fix screen tearing. I had to re install
<Taggnostr4> If I kill kwin_x11 go back to f7, and do alt+f1 I get the menu
<Taggnostr4> Everything else is still black
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Have you tried removing cache?
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: it's as if Plasma is not starting
<Taggnostr4> I can open windows from the menu, but they have no borders
<QuantumCAT5Cable> so go back in the virtual terminal and type:
<QuantumCAT5Cable> sudo service sddm stop
<QuantumCAT5Cable> rm -rf ~/.cache
<QuantumCAT5Cable> rm ~/.config/kwinrc
<QuantumCAT5Cable> then type startx
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Is what finnally fixed my issue with the black screen on login
<Taggnostr4> Still black :/
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Well damn
<Taggnostr4> I can try a reboot
<gunndawg> anyone know why I have to adjust my openGL vertical sync settings every time I log in to fix screen tearing?
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Always worth it I guess Tagg.
<Taggnostr4> I think the problem is kwin_x11 getting stuck at 100% CPU
<Taggnostr4> Now it started again and nothing works
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Well, if it that were truely the case, would you be able to go into a virtual terminal? Because if it was truely 100% then Im not sure it would respond.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> But maybe there is some kind of safety net for that.
<Taggnostr4> I can, and if I kill it I can see the undecorated windows
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Did it ever work on a live USB or have you only tried it on an installation?
<Taggnostr4> I upgraded directly from 14.10
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying a different nvidia driver
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Ah. Try it on a live USB, if it doesn't work there, I would suspsect driver issues. If it works there, but not on the upgrade then I would suspect something went wrong on the upgrade.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Rather than a driver
<Taggnostr4> During upgrade I got a prompt that asked me to pick between lightdm and sddm and initially picked lightdm
<Taggnostr4> Now I switched to sddm, but maybe something is not set correctly?
<QuantumCAT5Cable> I'm unfamilliar with the technicalities behind the display managers. Noob afterall.
<Taggnostr4> Do you have a plasma process running?
<Taggnostr4> Maybe gunndawg is right
<QuantumCAT5Cable> plasmashell
<Taggnostr4> I could try to start that
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Give it a shot
<Taggnostr4> Nope
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Well hmm.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> ps
<QuantumCAT5Cable> woops.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> wrong tab.
<MrPenguin_> Is there an option to make the kubuntu start menu look like xubuntus with the columns?
<Taggnostr4> I wonder if there's a way to disable all the graphic effects
<Taggnostr4> gunndawg, I just found an option about tearing prevention
<darthanubis> anyone use kamera
<darthanubis> the package installs with no binary
<darthanubis> come on!
<Taggnostr4> Now I can't even access the shell anymore
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: yeah? where at?
<darthanubis> just keep home and reinstall fresh
<Taggnostr4> gunndawg, try to go in settings and write vertical tearing or vsync at the top right
<Taggnostr4> darthanubis, from a live CD?
<gunndawg> oh... well thsi is interesting. Opened up Sytem Settings and it errors out saying "System sEttings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display"
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: so I guess I cant even get to settings now :(
<Taggnostr4> I can't get anywhere anymore
<gunndawg> Taggnostr4: yeah I cant open system settings
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Even the virtual terminals?
<Taggnostr4> I start the PC, everything is black, no login screen, no virtual terminals, and the CPU is running high
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Yep, sounds like fresh reinstall time.
<gunndawg> sounds like back to 14.04 for the time being.. heh
<Taggnostr4> :/
<Taggnostr4> I can get to recovery mode
<darthanubis> yes, from a livecd or usb stick
<Taggnostr4> If I can get to a shell maybe I can fix something
<darthanubis> if anything delete your .kde directory if you want to keep futzing around
<darthanubis> but I'd install clean
<darthanubis> I just installed clean in 10 mins
<darthanubis> but I have a ssd
<Taggnostr4> It took me about 4 hours between install and download
<darthanubis> I had updated from beta and there was a bug that did not leave until I reinstalled
<darthanubis> i was at 14.10, and just tried to upgraded kde
<Taggnostr4> And I have to leave for the weekend in a couple of hours
<darthanubis> it broke
<darthanubis> start your install now
<darthanubis> why does it take 4 hours?
<darthanubis> download via torrent
<Taggnostr4> I have to download again, don't I?
<Taggnostr4> I got the login back \o/
<darthanubis> you never download it to begin with right?
<Taggnostr4> Nope, I did do-release-upgrade
<darthanubis> yeah, well get the iso
<Taggnostr4> The installation also took a couple of hours
<darthanubis> why?
<Taggnostr4> Old PC
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Did you run into problems? Im not sure it took mine remotely that long, but that was from a liveUSB.
<darthanubis> what specs?
<darthanubis> i386?
<Taggnostr4> Core 2, 2 GB of ram
<Taggnostr4> It's from 8-9 years ago
<darthanubis> thats plenty
<darthanubis> should not take 4 hours
<darthanubis> noway
<darthanubis> what kind of HD?
<Taggnostr4> 2 were from the download
<Taggnostr4> The rest from the installation
<darthanubis> still, does not take two hours to install
<darthanubis> the install process is not that long
<Taggnostr4> It could have been 2.5 and 1 for installation
<Taggnostr4> Sshd
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> no way two hours
<darthanubis> or an hour
<Taggnostr4> I could be wrong
<darthanubis> on a ssd
<Etriaph> Took me 22 minutes on an SSD.
<darthanubis> absolutely
<darthanubis> exactly
<Etriaph> And I downloaded updates while I did it.
<Taggnostr4> At what time I logged in?
<darthanubis> don't download the iso directly, download via torent
<darthanubis> it'll be faster
<Taggnostr4> I will have to find another PC first
<darthanubis> what are you using to type this?
<Taggnostr4> Phone
<darthanubis> yikes
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Phone IRC? Ive never thought about that.
<darthanubis> queassel-droid
<darthanubis> quassel-droid
<makuseru> Just wondering if anyone knows a fix for not being able to add programs to the panel in 15.04 now?
<Taggnostr4> Is there any way to reinstall/repair from the terminal?
<Taggnostr4> If I try to remove nouveau I get an error
<darthanubis> Taggnostr4: your upgrade is trashed
<darthanubis> makuseru: what do you mean?
<darthanubis> not add to the panel? Add in what way?
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Taggnostr4: Im checking around, and Im not seeing anything for you to be able to do so from the terminal. I'm with darthanubis, its probably gone, and its better to just reinstall from an ISO.
<Taggnostr4> OK
<QuantumCAT5Cable> and to be honest, if there is way, its proabbly more effort than its worth. If you make a liveUSB, you can retrieve whatever important files off of there and store it somewhere else.
<Taggnostr4> I'm just not sure I have enough time to download it again
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Matter of fact, do you still have the ISO for the previous version? Use that to download the new ISO while you're gone.
<darthanubis> your wasting time now
<darthanubis> it could have been half way done by now
<Taggnostr4> I'm leaving for the weekend, so I won't need the PC anyway
<Taggnostr4> I will probably try again once I come back
<makuseru> darthanubis: In KDE 4 you could add programs from the KMenu to the panel, like firefox, or w/e else. But that feature seems to be missing now.
<darthanubis> I just add them as favorites in the menu
<darthanubis> rt-click an application in kmenu then select favorite
<darthanubis> or alt-f2 and type the name
<makuseru> Right, but you use to be able to add them directly to the panel as well, which is much easier to use IMO.
<darthanubis> I suppose if you really wanted to, you could add a new panel
<rottingdead> Isn't KDE built of all widgets, or no? It's what it seems to me anyway.
<darthanubis> nope, you still can do it!
<darthanubis> I won't be doing it
<darthanubis> but it is as easy as drop and drop
<darthanubis> just unlock the panel first
<makuseru> Its not as easy as drag and drop.
<makuseru> It will not accept that anymore.
<darthanubis> I just did it
<makuseru> Really? Mine wont allow a drag and drop at all.
<makuseru> I figured they just got rid of that feature.
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> I just grabbed chromium from my favorites, and dragged i tto the panel, and dropped it
<makuseru> Huh, might have to try a fresh reinstall instead of this upgrade from 14.10 then, maybe something broke.
<darthanubis> it fell near the notification area
<darthanubis> doubt it
<makuseru> Dont know what the heck is going on then, because theres no way its letting me drag something into the panel.
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Im using two monitors, is it possible to have setup a panel to show only the applications on that monitor and have it automatically assign the applications to whatever panel its supposed to be on?
<BassFace> I need help please with an issue I'm having with Precise on a powerpc
<QualityAddict> Curious as to how many found 15.04 usable... sadly I ran into obvious instability and had to return to 14.10.
<darthanubis> using it
<QualityAddict> darthanubis: one of the lucky ones I suppose
<QualityAddict> I don't consider my hardware and setup anything special
<QualityAddict> It certainly runs 14.10 just fine minus sound issues
<QualityAddict> Seems it has something to do with the new Plasma look which I love
<darthanubis> I only have sometime weird things happen. But I just clean installed, and all is well.
<darthanubis> I keep /home and kept on rolling
<darthanubis> I'm using plasma 5.3beta which is a little unstable
<QualityAddict> With the Plasma as part of 15.04 I would lose the panel, opening apps would freeze, and eventually I get nothing but a black screen and was frozen
<QualityAddict> Was worse it seemed if I upgraded to nvidia-current driver
<darthanubis> did you upgrade or clean install?
<darthanubis> I'm betting you upgraded
<QualityAddict> Nope, clean install
<darthanubis> wow
<QuantumCAT5Cable> Seems to be a theme tonight.
<Taggnostr4> Welcome to the club
<darthanubis> what kind of machine you have?
<darthanubis> I don't know how you guys systems break in such spectacular fashion?
<darthanubis> Taggnostr4: you upgraded
<QualityAddict> Intel Core i7 3930K 3.20 with 32 GB ram
<QualityAddict> and running three monitors
<QuantumCAT5Cable> QualityAddict: what are you doing with 32 gigs if you don't mind me asking?
<darthanubis> nice
<darthanubis> I'm dual monitored no problem
<QualityAddict> lmao, surfing the web
<QuantumCAT5Cable> lol
<QualityAddict> I'm not using it to its potential, that's for sure
<darthanubis> plasma crashes when I add widgets to the desktop, but starts back up. I suspect if I rolled back to 5.2 it'd be stable
<Headpool182> hello
<Headpool182> Anyone have recommendations for system stability software?
<Headpool182> planning on overclocking
<QualityAddict> how can I tell what graphics card I have installed? I know it's nvidia but want the model
<QualityAddict> Tried looking in KInfoCenter but don't see it
<Headpool182> are you on a laptop?
<QualityAddict> Desktop
<Guest31612> You mean like running intelburntest to make sure any instability is caught?
<QualityAddict> n/m found it, running a GeForce GTX 660 Ti
<Guest31612> Haven't done that in a while, but it give it a pretty good torture test, and will likey be stable if it can survive a long run without crashing.
<QualityAddict> rollin' a do-release-upgrade for the heck of it... see what happens lol
<darthanubis> plasma 5.3 is wicked unstable
<darthanubis> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<basse> hi, is it normal that after upgrading to vivid, Dolphin filemanagers about box says it's 14.12.3 with KDE Developent Platform version 4.14.6
<basse> as other apps like Kate for example is KDE Frameworks 5.9.0
<MoonUnit`> yup it's normal, not everything has been completely ported to kf5 yet
<MoonUnit`> http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<basse> alright. thanks! making sure that i didn't mess up the update somehow.
<basse> my problem is that these not ported apps don't seem to respect all theme colors. dolphin has pure white font in menues and i dont seem to be able to change that anywhere..
<basse> ?
<ShadowHatesYou> Anyone know what the name of the font used by Konsole was in Plasma 4? I just updated to Plasma 5 and it stomped all over my settings, I can barely read my terminals now
<ShadowHatesYou> NM, found it. Dejavu
<ShadowHatesYou> <3
<madeti> how to remove kwallet in plasma 5, kubuntu 15.04
<madeti> or how to disable it?
<donnie> madeti: it save your password. Why do you want to remove it? You can just set an empty password and it will stop bothering you.
<madeti> donnie: it's just annoying
<madeti> donnie: I have set an empty password, now when I am connecting to a  wifi, it says "authorization supplicant timed out"
<madeti> nvm sorted it out
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi lordievader
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt, MoonUnit`
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 1202 kB, installed size 3099 kB
<hyperion87> Hi! I just installed Kubuntu 15.04. After sleep/screen-standby the login prompt appears. How can this switched off? The old checkbox (Power management > advanced > lock screen after resume) is not available anymore.
<MoonUnit`> hyperion87: it's in settings/desktop behaviour/screen locking.
<hyperion87> MoonUnit`: Thanks, found it! :)
<MoonUnit`> wasn't obvious for me either
<naftilos76> Hi i am trying Kubuntu 15.04 live dvd 64bit but, as lots of people have encountered, i get a blank display after some time. It is obviously a graphics card issue. My Graphics card is a GeForce 9600 GT which is old i know. I tried selecting nomodeset and no acpi modes but i get the same blank display. Does anybody have anything to suggest?
<PossibleInstallb> Hi all, sorry to barge in. I may have a bug in the install medium and wanted to check this before reporting it
<PossibleInstallb> The grub-install fails because a directory /boot/grub/i386 is missing from the installation medium, on the 64-bit version.
<PossibleInstallb> can anyone confirm or deny?
<MoonUnit`> i haven't had that problem
<PossibleInstallb> it is the 64 bit version
<PossibleInstallb> and it installs on a non-efi system
<PossibleInstallb> basically when I boot from the installer-usb, the directory /boot/grub does not contain a dir 'i386' (or any other subdirs).
<PossibleInstallb> I found the subdir somewhere on the drive, copied it to /boot/grub and then I got another error: Cannot find cannonical name for /cow .
<PossibleInstallb> It is so strange, it seems completely untested while this step is completely essential for any installation.   Weird.
<MoonUnit`> do you have multiple drives?
<PossibleInstallb> one drive, trying to install to /sda
<PossibleInstallb> ok, it has a windows partition but the error stems from a non-existing directory
<PossibleInstallb> that is what I find when I run 'grub-install'  manually:  '/boot/grub/i386' directory not found
<PossibleInstallb> I am going to try the ubuntu-64 bit version in a couple of minutes, see if it has the same bug
<PossibleInstallb> perhaps it is because I install 64-bit on a pre-EFI system?  I don't know
<MoonUnit`> non efi would be easier to install on i would think, mine install is x64 and bios.
<PossibleInstallb> I have the same then, 64 and bois
<PossibleInstallb> bios
<PossibleInstallb> He!  Installation just succeeded!
<PossibleInstallb> I was installing it with a btrfs root-partition.  This time I had the same but added a small  ext4 /boot partition
<PossibleInstallb> I am going to reboot, bye!
<PossibleInstallb> so it may have been trying to install a btrfs-system.
<murthy> need an onscreen keyboard
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<MoonUnit`> hi
<naftilos76> Hi i am trying Kubuntu 15.04 live dvd 64bit but, as lots of people have encountered, i get a blank display after some time. It is obviously a graphics card issue. My Graphics card is a GeForce 9600 GT which is old i know. I tried selecting nomodeset and no acpi modes but i get the same blank display. I tried adding in the options before 'quite splash' one of the following: video=vga16fb:off , vga16fb.modeset=0 , nouveau.modeset=0 , nvidia.modeset=0 ,
<naftilos76> nouveau.blacklist=1 and nomodeset after 'quite splash'. Nothing worked. Does anybody have anything to suggest?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, yes, install nvidia-340  atht the TTY/VT
<BluesKaj> atht=at
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: I am trying to install kubuntu now. I have not installed it. The problem appears while booting from the live dvd.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, which Kubuntu version do you have instlled on the HDD , if any ?
<Mike_S> hi @all
<MoonUnit`> does adding vesa from grub edit still work these days?
<naftilos76> I am currently using Debian 7 (kubuntu)
<MoonUnit`> i had to do that when i had nvidia cards
<naftilos76> and kubuntu 14.04 in my laptop
<naftilos76> both installed fine with no blank screens
<naftilos76> and both have nvidia Graphics cards
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, did you check md5sum of the dvd image?, I have to ask
<Mike_S> anyone here also having probs upgrading to 15.04 from 14.10? on my laptop the online-upgrade stopped at 92%. nothing more to do than reboot what ended in blinking leds (kernel panic?).  on my workstation it stays at 64% and there happens nothing anymore?!
<murthy> BluesKaj: need an onscreen keyboard
<naftilos76> No i did not. I seriously doubt that is the culprit. We are talking about an issue that has been around in the recent releases of 14.10 & 15.04 all tried out in both my desktop
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, this may be a radical suggestion , but have you considered switching your graphics in the bios back to the onboard temporarily just for installation purposes?
<murthy> BluesKaj: wont work
<naftilos76> There is no on-board Graphics card. Good thought but not applicable in my case. :-)
<murthy> BluesKaj: the card needs to be removed
<naftilos76> I just don't get. Is it so difficult to support Graphics cards 5-years old?
<murthy> BluesKaj: can you suggest me an onscreen keyboard?
<murthy> naftilos76: you should really ask this question to the nvidia people
<naftilos76> probably! :-)
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, you must havew an onboard gpu that resides on the motherboard ...it worked for me on an old pc with a nvidia 7600GT card with 12.04 install.
<BluesKaj> murthy, some BIOSs have a switchable graphics option
<chencho9000> hi there
<chencho9000> Im having trouble with the display driver
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: I was sure my MB did not have an onboard graphics card. I just confirm this is the case.
<BluesKaj> on older machines , murthy
<naftilos76> ... I just confirmed this is the case.
<chencho9000> driver admin dont show installed driver
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, not a card but a gpu , how else would it display to a monitor
<murthy> BluesKaj: I do have that option, but I think we have to switch the vga cable to the onboad gpu output atleast
<BluesKaj> murthy, well yeah, that's kind of understood is it not?
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: I am aware how an onboard GPU would look. It would need a VGA output or another port right? Well, there are no ports for a display except for the nvidia card i have installed!
<murthy> BluesKaj: i had this night mare of swithching graphics driver, when I didn't know how to handle the nvidia binary driver issues
<BluesKaj> you must have a vga display on the mobo
<chencho9000> how can I know the driver installed
<BluesKaj> ok nm , I'm not going any further with this , I wanted to make an alternate suggestion that's all , but I guess it's too difficult for you naftilos76
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Seriously? I do not have an onboard GPU on my MB. I would have known if i had one.
<naftilos76> What is so difficult for me? To accept that i have a GPU on my MB when i don't?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, when you received the the computer did it come with the nvidia pci 9600?
<naftilos76> yep
<naftilos76> it was assembled and sent to me
<BluesKaj> it's a pci card?
<naftilos76> i mean the tower box containing the mb, graphics cards , dvd-writer, power supply etc
<naftilos76> What is so strange about it?
<naftilos76> Isn't that the way shops sell products?
<BluesKaj> or is IT the onboard gpu ?
<BluesKaj> most shops don't sell computers with added PCI graphics cards
<Zerkalerka> Just installed kubuntu for the first time, very beautiful.. only distro that works 840m nvidia out of box
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Do not inisist on the onboard GPU crap. The graphics card is a Nvidia Geforce GT9600 installed in a pcix port on a normal MB sold by normal shops bought by normal people!!!
<chencho9000> Zerkalerka: did you have probles identifying graphic driver?
<chencho9000> probles=problems
<fatnic> Anyone managed to get Dropbox working with Ubuntu 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> dropbox working fine for me.
<MoonUnit`> have to install a tray app to see the dropbox tray icon though.
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: thanks for your time man
<naftilos76> i have to go
<Zerkalerka> chencho9000: No, when I select it to install recommeneded nvidia driver it just works.  Ubuntu, Lubuntu, and Arch all give me black screen when I have 2nd monitor plugged in... kubuntu.. just works :)
<BluesKaj> ok naftilos76, it's very unusual to have no onboard gpu, that's all .
<naftilos76> :-)
<MoonUnit`> my i7 doesn't have onboard gpu
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, we're dealing with an older pc here, which to my knowledge all cane with gpus...I had 5 pcs over the yrs they all had them
<yossarianuk>  hi - I am running Plasma 5.2 (kubuntu 15.04) - I have nvidia, I have 2 issues
<yossarianuk>  Issue 1:  After installing Nvidia driver DPI is set to 102X102 - it makes the title bars on the windows look far too big and chunky (child like )- I need to set the DPI to 96x96 and the kwin windows looks normal again
<yossarianuk>  It is best to force the fonts using system-settings -> fonts or is it best to define the DPI in the device section of xorg.conf ?
<yossarianuk>  Issue 2 : screen tearing / jittery graphics -> I have heard enable triple buffering can help - how can I tell if its enabled or not?
<PhilippeP> yossarianuk: I did it in Fonts and it works like a charm
<yossarianuk> PhilippeP: cheers - it was more which way would be more effective - i.e if I add to xorg.conf is that done in a hardware way (as opposed to KDE / Software way?)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, suggest you check systemsettings>display&monitor>display config>DVI, there should be a resolution slider
<BluesKaj> then the system fonts
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: cheers
<yossarianuk> enabling it in fonts or xorg.conf does the trick,my question really was what is the better way...
<yossarianuk> regarding triple buffering though - how to tell if enabled?
<yossarianuk> I know I can add to xorg.conf or use a env variable 'export KWIN_TRIPLE_BUFFER=1'
<BluesKaj> well, I never had the reolution problem so it's hard to know which method should be used first
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: its not resolution issues - that is fine
<Zerkalerka> where is locale located again? /etc/??/locale
<yossarianuk> its jerky/ screen tearing.
<MoonUnit`> yossarianuk: tried tinkering with tearing preventions settings in compositor?
<yossarianuk> MoonUnit: no... - will do.
<linuxguy> Hi all, Ive just done a fresh installation of kubuntu 15.04, but after a reboot, I just get a black screen and two coloured lines on it, Im using a nvidia card.any helps would be great
<chindy> how do i stop kubuntus xServer?
<BluesKaj> chindy, why?
<chindy> so that i can install nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> linuxguy, do you get to the login screen?
<BluesKaj> chindy, no need to stop the xserver to install the driver , just use the driver manager in system settings
<PhilippeP> Oh there's no more pastebin widget in plasma5 ?
<BluesKaj> chindy, or if you know which driver applies to your card ., most likely the nvidia-340, just use the terminal
<BluesKaj> PhilippeP, no
<BluesKaj> not available ...yet
<chindy> BluesKaj, yes i am installing with terminal but it tells me that xserver is running and i need to exit it
<PhilippeP> ok will wait then , it is very usefull .. sad
<BluesKaj> the transition to kde5 is goinf=g to take while so there are some widget casualties
<PhilippeP> BluesKaj: of course!
<BluesKaj> chindy, that's strange , then drop to the TTY/VT and install it there if possible , ctl+alt+F1-F
<BluesKaj> err F1-F6 that is
<MoonUnit`> you can install pastebinit and pipe from konsole.
<BluesKaj> yeah MoonUnit` that's a good alternative
<linuxguy> BluesKaj, Sorry no login screen.just black screen
<chindy> BluesKaj, yea thats what i am doing but it still says xserver is running
<BluesKaj> chindy, which DM are you using , sudo service nameofdm stop
<chindy> well i needed to run sudo service sddm stop
<MoonUnit`> sudo systemctl stop sddm.service
<murthy> I need an onscreen keyboard
<MoonUnit`> think you'll have to switch to lightdm for that murthy
<murthy> MoonUnit`: lightdm? why?
<MoonUnit`> last time someone asked about it all i could find was about lightdm greeter
<BluesKaj> murthy, in lok
<BluesKaj> install
<BluesKaj> nope sorry , wrong app , murthy unless you speak hindi
<murthy> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am tamil and dont know hindi
<murthy> BluesKaj: Will the onscreen widget be ported in the future?
<murthy> or is it droped ?
<BluesKaj> murthy, Tamil is included in lok
<murthy> BluesKaj: oh, ok. but I need one for english
<murthy> BluesKaj: I also searched for an app something called kvkbd, I couldn't find it
<BluesKaj> yeah ,english can ber used with qwerty but it has to be keymapped
<andybrine> Good afternon everyone
<andybrine> Just upgraded to 15.04 and its working flawlessly!!
<andybrine> Great Job!
<andybrine> One question though, im using gnome shell and wonder if it is possible to install gnome shell 3.16?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, ask in ubuntu this is kubuntu support
<andybrine> ahh ok, thanks. I will check in there
<Nicole> Hello I would like to update to 15.04 but can't seem to get thunderbird and firetray to work, is this a plasma 5 kubuntu or firetray issue please?
<kStarLord> Hi. Currently trying to boot the live CD. After a while, screen goes black. Video card is Nvidia (this is an older laptop). Could this be related to the Nidia woes people are having left and right? (this is the live environment, mind you)
<MoonUnit`> Nicole: might be this http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<Nicole> Thanks Moonunit I do hope it is fixed soon, I will upgrade then, it all looks fab apart from just that one little thing for me lol
<murthy> BluesKaj: iok keyboard works for me, english is also available. Thank you
<pibarnas> hi folks. where do I report a bug? In  fresh install, kubuntu doesn't install the correct keyboard from my language, even using setxkbmap...
<BluesKaj> Nicole, plasma 5/KF5 are still in development so there are some missing widgets
<BluesKaj> murthy, great, glad to hear that :)
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know if future plasma releases will be upgraded from official repos or we'll have to update them through ppa ?
<BluesKaj> amundsen, now that 15.04 is officially released and your using that OS the answer is no, if you're still on 14.10 with plsama then the anwer is most likely yes.
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 that is
<amundsen> i'm using 15.04
<BluesKaj> amundsen, no more ppas here until I'm told I need them
<BluesKaj> 15.04 as well
<amundsen> BluesKaj, so for those using 15.04, plasma 5.3 and 5.4 will upgrade from official ubuntu repos?
<BluesKaj> the normal procedure is to put the upgrades in the backports
<amundsen> ok
<amundsen> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> amundsen, similar to KDE upgrades
<amundsen> BluesKaj, the "backport" option isn't activated by default in lts versions, is it?
<BluesKaj> amundsen, check your /etc/apt/sources.list , to see if said deb backports are commented with a #
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> Will the Kubuntu PPA für 14.04/Trusty still be updated? I'd love to see KDEPIM 4.14.7 on my system, since there were quite some bugfixes…
<BluesKaj> devurandom, which ppa ? most LTS use the backports for officially supported upgrades since ppas aren't supported
<BluesKaj> !ppa | devurandom
<ubottu> devurandom: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> backports are usually for DE upgrades that is, otherwise the standard repos are used
<oldawg> Hello, I am unable to switch off the screen lock. In 14.10 it was OK, 15.04 has no option for that. What I am missing?
<mparillo> Nobody seems to file bugs against PPAs, do they? I added kubuntu-ppa/next-staging to test Plasma 5.2.95, and it works great on my HW, but not on VMWare. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467 kicked it back to Kubuntu, but do anybody know where the Kubuntu bug should be fined?
<ubottu> KDE bug 346467 in general "Plasma 5.2.95 works on HW, but not in VMware Player" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<Guest1942> Hi guys. I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 and want to disable KOrganiser and KDE Connect (why is it even installed by default?). Cheers.
<Mamarok> Guest1942: why did you isntall KDE-PIM, then? these are part of the package, if you don't want it, don't use it
<hyper_ch> how can I remove the entries in Dolphon for Recently Saved and Search For?
<hyper_ch> in the places thingy
<Guest1942> Mamarok, it's default installation. Did not change anything while installing.
<saumyabratadutt> hey can you help me ????
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<personal> Hi all . I have a 16gb usb drive . It is now 14gb . Whats happing , why it keep getting smaer ever time i format it with ubuntu ?
<lordievader> personal: What does parted say?
<MoonUnit`> Guest1942: sudo apt-get remove korganizer kdeconnect kdeconnect-plasma
<personal> <lordievader> KDE partition manger says 14.44
<lordievader> personal: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sdX print' where X is the letter of the usb stick.
<ejay> In latest kubuntu... is it me or sys tray is absolutely non functional? For example - can't add konversation to tray. Can't add firefox and thunderbird to tray. Steam is attacking me with some error about tray. What's goin on?
<personal> <lordievader> It just gives me a lot of options . I typed in check , it gives : WARNING: you are attempting to use parted to operate on (check) a file system.
<lordievader> Are you giving it a filesystem? It should be something like /dev/sda (without any numbers at the end).
<MoonUnit`> ejay:  http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<MoonUnit`> ejay: konversation and steam should appear in the kde tray though, weird.
<ejay> MoonUnit, thanks for this link. I just got some flashbacks from early KDE 4 days. Sys tray is broken in my case, what is super wierd bc it's a frash installation. Also KIOexec dont like me as well bc clikcing on this link is givin' me an error. Awesome.
<personal> <lordievader> just does the same thing
<lordievader> personal: That is strange... How have you created your usb stick?
<ejay> And when moving files from HDD to external flash drive plasma is eating 50% of my cpu (i3 intel).
<ejay> And I was so hyped about new KDE. o_0
<personal> Through KDE partition manger . I formated it to ntfs. But all my other usb's i used for live disks are bricked. So i'm down ot this one an cost me a fortune. Deleting files off it and then formattting , i opened up startup-disk creature and was like WTF !! what happened the my 16bg drive, it's now 14gb.
<lordievader> Did you create a raw filesystem on it? Without a partition table?
<personal> <lordievader> I deleted the partition and created a new partition table. What's a raw file system ?
<lordievader> Filesystem on a disk without a partition table.
<personal> <lordievader> Would that be some thing differnt to , fat, ntfs, ext, brfs
<MoonUnit`> ext3/4 will reserve 5% of the disk, you can reclaim it if you need to.
<lordievader> No, fat, ntfs, ext, btrfs are all filesystems.
<personal> <MoonUnit'> How do i do that
<personal> <lordievader> How do i make it raw ?
<lordievader> You don't want that. Make a partition table.
<MoonUnit`> the drive will have to be unmounted sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1 <-change sda1 to your partition
<personal> <lordievader> If i do that i'll loose more of the disk
<lordievader> For a partition table? Not really. The first X sectors are ment for that anyways.
<personal> Where do i past a screen shot ?
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<poee> hi, where can I find the md5 hashes of kubuntu ISO's?
<personal> http://imgur.com/a/8mJ78#0
<MoonUnit`> poee: you should be able to find them on the site you downloaded the iso from.
<lordievader> personal: 14.44 Gib is about right => 15.5Gb
<poee> MoonUnit`, googled the hash, and found it to be accurate. thanx
<ejay> can I install kubuntu 15.04 with KDE4?
<personal> <lordievader> The drive was over 16gb, when i brought it.
<lordievader> personal: Does parted give you usefull output now you've created a new partition table?
<personal> <lordievader> partd is opened , what option do i pick and by the looks of it point it at
<lordievader> No need to open parted, just use the command I gave earlier.
<personal> (parted) check /dev/sdd1 WARNING: you are attempting to use parted to operate on (check) a file system. parted's file system manipulation code is not as robust as what you'll find in dedicated, file-system-specific packages like e2fsprogs. We recommend you use parted only to manipulate partition tables, whenever possible. Support for performing most operations on most types of file systems will be removed in an upcoming release.
<personal> <lordievader> That is the command i put in and it opened .
<lordievader> Why?
<lordievader> Have I told you to do so?
<personal> <lordievader> What next lord Vader. Show me the force.
<lordievader> Are you reading what I type?
<personal> My guess is its got to do with the usb starge devices firmware and block assigment, that it has some kind of operation  for speed perposes, it delays wipping them and locks those blocks.
<lordievader> So, you are not. Okay.
<pkulas> Is possible to minimalize to tray Konversation?
<personal> Linux doesn't know this, and , hence the device ends up becomming complelty  locked and effectly bricked.
<personal> <lordievader> No , i dont want this most expensive usb bricked liked all the others
<personal> Is that plausable theory ?
<personal> <lordievader> Can gparted wipe the entire usb clear, except the usb software. I thin its supposed to be in the first sectors, but from experince , i'v found them to be in the lsat sectors of the usbs stick i have purchased. I buy a differnt brand everytime.
<ejay> pkulas, it's not bc sys tray is broken. have fun.
<personal> <ejay> are you guys talking about KDE5 ?
<ejay> yup
<pkulas> ejay : I found system tray at settings, gonna test it now, if it minimalize or close irc
<ejay> i did found those options as well. problem is - it's not working.
<pkulas> ok works now, thought no icon , just in status & notifications, but it's better anyway.
<personal> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/X              . Blocksa device   . It may be becuase they need to be one's , not zero's .
<ejay> pkulas, good for you. I want to get rid of it from my bottom panel and keep it in systray only but it's too much I guess.
<personal> But the firmware is going to be wipped anyway and brick it.
<pkulas> ejay : Did you try Settings Konversation - Behavior - General - Enable System Tray?
<ejay> pkulas, yes I did. My systray is just broken. Steam is not working with systray. Dropbox is not working with systray. Nothing. Only this couple basic icons are there and that's it. This. Is. Not. Cool. I'm super salty right now.
<pkulas> wow, crazy. Wonder how that happend, for me steam and other works fine
<ejay> Well, it's not a big deal. I just need console and bunch of dev tools but after kde4 I got this feeling of downgrade not upgrade. And I don't like it.
<MoonUnit`> steam tray is working for me in plasma5
<MoonUnit`> dropbox i had to use a tray app to see it
<personal> <lordievader> I wasn't being smart arse. I just wonderig where your going with your theory. What was your next instruction ?
<lordievader> personal: I was trying to get information. But clearly you do not want to listen and try random stuff.
<personal> <lordievader> I want to try everthing and anything. Please continue .
<lordievader> No. I've lost interest.
<personal> <lordievader> Obi one is looking for you. Lol . Thanks anyway :-) .
<ejay> MoonUnit, what app? I mean dropbox tray.
<MoonUnit`> ejay: martins blog suggests wmsystemtray but i prefer trayer http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<ejay> MoonUnit, it's sad that I need to install some 3rd party apps to make such basic thing like systray make usable. Thanks, will check this out.
<MoonUnit`> ejay: its the problem with living off another distro, ubuntu need to patch some of their packages to make kde work properly.
<personal> <lordievader> This is stressful for me, just trying to lighten things up. Thank you for taking the time to help out.
<ejay> Couple of questions: how to enable numlock on the start of the session? How to get rid of Konversation from bottom panel to have it only in systray? How to change color of bottom panel?
<pkulas> I changed color of bottom panel and whole interface but forgot how :D
<pkulas> Default is very bad
<MoonUnit`> numlock setting in settings/input devices/keyboard
<ejay> pkulas, default is absolutely terrible.
<pkulas> System Settings - Desktop Theme, there to change color
<ejay> pkulas, I know where to change color. Problem is when I'm changing colors nothing happens.
<pkulas> weird :(
<pkulas> Is it fresh install or upgrade from 14.10?
<pkulas> Yours
<ejay> pkulas, fresh. I tried to install it from 14.10 but Muon crashed and killed my whole system.
<ejay> free software FTW! ;)
<pkulas> Maybe some additional package broken everything for you
<ejay> pkulas, or, let's be honest, KDE5 is not ready.
<pkulas> For me everything works fine yet
<pkulas> even mobile modem
<pkulas> Only 1 thing is broken on every *buntu is brightness , every time reset to 100% on restart
<MoonUnit`> added a xrandr command to run at startup to bring the brightness down on mine.
<alvin> pkulas: It does? Can you check your font preview window? kcmshell5 fontinst
<ejay> jesus, this new kde is just pure mess. fuck this.
<pkulas> alvin : preview works
<pkulas> alvin : but no idea about other things in there
<pkulas> unistalling a font seems to be a long process or broken
<mparillo> ejay: Bugs or regressions?
<pkulas> mparillo : stuck on updating font configuration, but maybe it's doing something that long
<ejay> mparillo, regression. this new plasma is raw. it's working but there is nothing to work.
<reborn> What's system requirement for kubuntu 15.04?
<ejay> and this sytray is just shameless bitch slap for users of KDE4
<ejay> and such little thing like changing color of panel is too much for new and shiny plasma 5
<Riddell> ejay: no swearing please
<mparillo> I believe panel color is set by the overall desktop theme in System Settings. I am pretty sure I remember it changing when I went from Breeze to Breeze Dark with Plasma 5.2. With Plasma 5.2.95, I think something might be missing for Breeze Dark on my install, but that could be my fault.
<ejay> ok, do anyone have any ideas how to change theme to breeze dark. I'm not asking for where I can find theme options but how to make breeze dark change color so my theme will be dark.
<ejay> and how can I get rid of KDE connect from systray
<pkulas> ejay : Did you try install and set any other theme
<ejay> pkulas, nope
<ejay> I just want dark panel. dark ffs!
<alvin> ejay: Right click the system tray -> System Tray Options -> System Tray Settings -> untick KDE connect
<ejay> alvin, god bless you!
<ejay> pkulas, where can I find another themes?
<Lyze> Hello :) I have a problem with my tablet. It gets recognized and I can set the properties of it via xsetwacom. However inside the input devices settings gui (kubuntu 15.04) there is no entry for tablet. In the official Ubuntu Wiki they said that I need to install "kde-config-tablet" which is already installed
<evgeniy> Hi. DO you find error in alkonady?
<pkulas> kcmshell5 desktoptheme and there is Get New Themes button. should work, if not should print any errors for you
<pkulas> also btw.
<pkulas> if you can't set breeze-dark by Theme Panel
<pkulas> you can do it manually
<pkulas> ~/.config/plasmarc and  [Theme] name=breeze-dark
<pkulas> It should auto change on file change.
<ejay> pkulas, it is breeze-dark already in this file. breeze dark is working everywhere but on bottom panel.
<pkulas> ejay : maybe your breeze-dark is somehow modified by Theme Panel
<ejay> pkulas, and problem is - I just want this panel to be dark. I dont care about rest. This panel need to be dark.
<pkulas> ejay : Try install new theme, there are many darks themes
<ejay> pkulas, it's not modified bc when I'm trying to modify it manually it just goes back to default settings.
<alvin> How can I remove the battery notification from SDDM? 0% battery sounds stupid when you have a desktop. Not everyone uses a notebook.
<ejay> themes from kde-look does not work with plasma 5
<pkulas> ejay : doesn't it show only the 1 that works with plasma?
<pkulas> I installed like 3 and works all
<ejay> pkulas, give me names
<pkulas> Velours3
<pkulas> just type Velours
<ejay> pkulas, ok, it works but I dont want this theme. I want this black panel :D
<ejay> pkulas, jesus, basic stuff and plasma 5 is like hurr durr. I'm terrified what will gonna happen when I'm gonna start to working on this.
<rohan> can someone help me, please? after upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10, my computer just gets stuck at the login screen: the mouse works, but the keyboard does not (although alt-sysrq works)
<rohan> I have tried changing the display manager from SDDM to lightdm and also tried booting in upstart
<rohan> but neither helped
<ejay> rohan, is your kb working in console?
<rohan> ejay: i can't even switch to console using Ctrl-Alt-F1 (to F7)
<rohan> ejay: but my keyboard is working fine in a livecd and in recovery mode boot
<Zerkalerka> Anyone know the default shortcut to open konsole or terminal?
<ejay> rohan, but I mean text mode, when starting your system you can choose (you need to hit some button - f8 maybe?) to start in recovery mode, normal mode and such.
<rohan> ejay: yes, in text mode, it's work
<rohan> ing
<ejay> rohan, and it's just normal, generic kb?
<rohan> ejay: a laptop keyboard, but otherwise just normal
<rohan> works everywhere else
<ejay> rohan, sry but have no clue
<metot> Hi, how do I know the list of available pack after apt-get update?
<metot> in which file are they saved ?
<alvin> metot: I dont't know, but check the output of 10.0.0.21
<alvin> ehm...
<alvin> wrong paste. There's something with the clipboard
<alvin> sudo apt list --upgradable
<metot> i ll check yhx
<alvin> (You don't need the sudo here)
<metot> ok
<Mneuro> in Kubuntu 15.04 where is the setting to disable effects in fullscreen applications?
<alvin> Mneuro: System Settings -> Display and monitor -> Compositor
<Mneuro> alvin, thanks so much!
<Mneuro> so far I'm really liking plasma 5.  It is probably my favorite of hte "modern" desktops
<alvin> A few sharp corners, but it's growing on me
<reborn> is plasma 5 much improve in 15.04?
<alvin> Compared to 14.10? Not really.
<reborn> i see.
<pkulas> Konversation setting are not user friendly for laptop users with 1366x768 resolution
<pkulas> need to move window with alt to see buttons to apply
<alvin> I press Leave -> Restart.. and nothing happens
<alvin> Let's try typing 'reboot'
<pkulas> as sudo
<pkulas> what is linux command to reboot or shutdown without sudo ?
<Zerkalerka> shutdown -r now
<pkulas> ok it works :)
<pkulas> had to restart 2 more times, first keyboard didnt respond, second time plasma crashed :D
<pkulas> btw. is any1 else missing network icon when connection is on?
<pkulas> It same problem I had on mate beta 2, when mobile connection is on icon goes invisible
<Kottizen> Hi everyone! I installed fglrx and now everything gets black when I try to sign in. What should I do?
<Kottizen> The login window still appears, though, so I am not entirely out of graphics.
<pkulas> Kottizen : How did you install it? By additional drivers?
<pkulas> You should propably remove fglrx and reinstall open drivers
<Kottizen> pkulas: Via the terminal, but I figured out a way of getting everything to work. I removed .Xauthority.
<pkulas> Kottizen : so fglrx works now for you?
<Kottizen> pkulas: It does! First I installed the drivers directly from AMD's website, but those didn't work at all. So I though I could remove them. Didn't work either. Then I installed the version in the repositories, and it worked after having removed .Xauthority.
<pkulas> nice
<Kottizen> Do you, by any chance, know if the default wallpaper is available i a 4k version?
<pkulas> Kottizen : I don't
<Kottizen> pkulas: Ok. Do you, by any another chance, know why the bookmarks I add in Dolphin disappear when I restart Dolphin?
<pkulas> Kottizen : I installed Kubuntu 15.04 I don't have much expierience with KDE apps
<Kottizen> pkulas: Temporary solution: Add the bookmarks in another view, such as the Open File view.
<Kottizen> Ah, I see...
<pkulas> Kottizen : but yeah same issue here, when add folder to places it's gone after restart
<pkulas> So it's probably a bug
<Kottizen> Likely. I'll stick to adding them via the Open File dialog.
<luc4> Anyone who got “Welcome to emergency mode” after updating to 15.04?
<pkulas> When you right click a folder and use Add to Places it does nothing either
<Zerkalerka> Everytime I restart, my start menu keeps getting bigger and bigger and it now takes up the entire screen vertically and aabout 40% width
<Zerkalerka> How can I make it smaller again lol
<Zerkalerka> http://gyazo.com/2b3bf50d28544bc02c06abf4894f9ce7 thats how big it is no wlol
<Zerkalerka> hmm speak of the devil.. as soon as I paste that screenshot it now automatically reduced its size by about 20%
<Zerkalerka> interesting.. :P
<pkulas> my looks similar to screenshot
<Zerkalerka> http://gyazo.com/0d4c93cf93dd3ea3f94cb24a5a893935
<Zerkalerka> thats mine now.. after I literally pressed nothing but took that screenshot lol
<pkulas> but I have 1366x768
<Zerkalerka> ah yeah I am 1920x1280
<MoonUnit`> Zerkalerka: tried the alternative menu?
<Zerkalerka> MoonUnit`: No I haven't where is that located.
<pkulas> Press Menu by Right click and Alternatives
<Zerkalerka> ah wow thats much better TY
<ejay> Can I reinstall kde themes? I started to mess with breeze dark and it overwrittes default theme.
<assurbanipal> hi guys, is there a reason why i don't get gnome applications icon in the system tray with kubuntu 15.04? how can I fix it?
<MoonUnit`> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<assurbanipal> MoonUnit`: i installed the libappindicator but still...
<MoonUnit`> yeah, you need to install a tray tool, wmsystemtray or trayer.
<assurbanipal> ok I just did, I guess I hacve to login again?
<assurbanipal> MoonUnit`: i installed and tried bot trayer and wmsystemtray but the first overlaps with the kde taskbar and the second starts a new window... is there a way tos somehow nicely integrate them to kubuntu?
<MoonUnit`> afraid not, best you can do is move them somewhere less annoying.
<assurbanipal> MoonUnit`: really? there is no way to make gtk system tray work with kde5??? this is a huge let-down...
<MoonUnit`> yup
<assurbanipal> MoonUnit`: that is a slap in the face!
<carlos_> hola
<pkulas> what version of plasma is inside 15.10?
<pkulas> 15.04 * sry
<chrissg_> Hey folks! My Plasma 5 (kubuntu) is currently half-english, half-german. I want it all to be plain english :) Where did I screw up? I tripple checked Regional Settings -> Translations, to no avail. Any help/pointed would be awesome
<hyper_ch> chrissg_: having same issues here
<chrissg_> Phhew, I thought I was too dumb here :) Glad to see others have this kind of problem (sorry) ;)
<hyper_ch> (among other stuff though)
<chrissg_> Indeed. I have an "todo/issues" file with all current plasma issues, fighting proudly :)
<hyper_ch> most annoying for me is that konsole freezes upon window resize
<hyper_ch> and plasma desktop on main screen can't be set to folder view
<hyper_ch> and the spacing of mail folders in Kontact despite having oxygen theme and style
<pkulas> I wonder if system stand up after upgrade plasma to 4.2.95 from 4.2.2
<soee> pkulas: what ?
<soee> there is not plasma 4.2.95
<pkulas> 5.2.95 sorry, I'm a bit sleepy
<soee> pkulas: dont worry the upgrade is smooth
<zefyr> Just Installed Kubuntu. Have logged in several times. System always freezes a couple minutes after login. At that point, the mouse still moves fine, but you can not Ctrl+Esc or Alt+Tab. My googling hasn't come up with anything. some close ones, but not the same. Any ideas here?
<zefyr> 15.04
<soee> zefyr: is it fresh installation ?
<pkulas> After install plasma 5.2.95 system is totally broken :D
<pkulas> seems a need to reinstall Kubuntu
<zefyr> well, Ive win10 and ubu14.04 on thier own partitions. Kubuntu is fress on it own partition. Kubuntu installed a grub on /dev/sda
<zefyr> fresh^
<zefyr> it did the same thing even on the live boot usb a couple times will i was installing. secure boot is disabled, there are no keys for any of the other OSes
<pkulas> I would probably be able to downgrade plasma but I'm on mobile connection and can't even set up it without working plasma
<codebrainz> hi. I just upgraded to 15.04 and it removed my KDE installation. previously I had installed kde-plasma-desktop to get just the basic KDE stuff, but it seems that package isn't available anymore. is there an alternative package to get just the minimal desktop without all the applications?
<sfurtaw> I know that kubuntu-desktop will install the whole bonanza, but I'm not sure about minimal
<codebrainz> yeah, kubuntu-desktop wants to put 500MB of stuff, most of which I won't use
<codebrainz> I actually interrupted installing it half-way through to ask here if there was an alternative that won't clog my little hard drive :)
<sfurtaw> they seem to have updated it too
<sfurtaw> you may be required to install all of that, but don't quote me
<codebrainz> meh, it's no biggie. I don't use KDE much, but when I write applications I like to test it on a lot of DEs
<danikvsn> has anyone experienced serious issues with configuring kde after the 15.04 update?
<sfurtaw> I have had a few
<codebrainz> the weird thing is, when I google for it, I find this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/kde-plasma-desktop
<codebrainz> hmm, there's a package called plasma-desktop, might that be it?
<sfurtaw> probably
<sfurtaw> try looking at it's dependencies or something
<sfurtaw> just to confirm
<codebrainz> yeah, it looks like it
<sfurtaw> cool
<codebrainz> it's even just installing from package cache, since the upgrade first upgraded those packages then uninstalled them
<codebrainz> i think it worked
<codebrainz> it looks like windows 8 though, not like what I was using before the upgrade
<danikvsn> for me my color scheme and window decoration became screwed up for things like systemsettings and kate
<danikvsn> and my font became weird
<darthanubis> danikvsn: you upgraded?
<danikvsn> worst part is they now refuse to follow systemsettings
<Franks> hi
<danikvsn> darthanubis: yea from the beta to 15.04
<danikvsn> I then did a fresh install
<danikvsn> screwed up again after an update
<Franks> anyone knows the minimal requirentments to run kubuntu 15?
<darthanubis> Franks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/521076/system-requirements-for-installing-kubuntu-14-04
<codebrainz_> i just upgraded to 15.04 and I seem to have missed something. when I minimize XChat to the system tray, the icon doesn't show up and I can't get it back. does anyone know which package can bring back my system tray?
<codebrainz_> codebrainz can confirm I'm sure :)
<darthanubis> look for the xchat systray
<darthanubis> but I'd scrape xchat for a better kde based irc client anyway
<codebrainz_> I don't use KDE very much, so it's nice to use the same chat client across all the DEs I use
<codebrainz_> I found a package called xchat-inidicator, but it doesn't work
<darthanubis> I said systray
<codebrainz_> it doesn't exist
<darthanubis> sure it does
<codebrainz_> what is the package name?
<darthanubis> I told you
<codebrainz_> no, you said "xchat systray" which AFAIK isn't a valid package name
<codebrainz_> and xchat-systray doesn't exist here
<codebrainz_> (in repos)
<codebrainz_> although i did hear references to it in my googlings
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-systray
<darthanubis> Looks like they finally dropped it
<codebrainz_> bleh
<darthanubis> xchat is old anyway
<darthanubis> people have moved on to better irc cleints
<codebrainz_> it's still maintained i think
<codebrainz_> and it works well across DEs quite nice, and I'm used to it :)
<darthanubis> if you are married to xchat you'll love hexchat
<darthanubis> apparently it does not,  hence your current issue
<darthanubis> :)
<codebrainz_> heh, not anymore I guess. although it's not xchat's fault the DEs break stuff
<codebrainz_> does hexchat allow an icon in the system tray?
<codebrainz_> guess not :(
<codebrainz__> oh well, it works with the xfce4-panel... guess you'll have to run both :)
<dale_> on 15.04 firefox and thunderbird have no scroll arrows, the bar alone is too fast
<darthanubis> mouse wheel?
<dale_> works better for now, thanks, they don't have menus between the title bar and tabs either
<apellizcos> hola necesito ayuda con plasma 5.1
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hairo> cual es el problema?
<apellizcos> no puedo actualizar a plasma 5.2 y los menus los tengo en ingles
<apellizcos> e seguido muchos tutoriales y en konsole me dice que tengo la version mas actual
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-es  apellizcos
<bazhang> this is english apellizcos
<apellizcos> ok, sorry
#kubuntu 2015-04-26
<jason_> Seems my screen freeze and other issues may have been multiple monitor issues.
<jason_> Let it sit for a while and see how she handles.
<reborn> hey?
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<sithlord48> does anyone know where the splash screens for are for plasma5 ?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> there are none ...yet
<sithlord48> no where they are stored
<reborn> knock knock, hello?
<tuv0k> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reborn> kubuntu 15.04 will work on amd sempron 3850 cpu?
<sithlord48> try a live disc
<reborn> okay, what's system requirement?
<Shurtagul> Kubuntu keeps blanking to a blank color randomly and theres no way to recover. Its happening way more frequently too.. does anyone know a solution for this?
<sithlord48> Shurtagul:  check dmesg for errors.
<Shurtagul> sithlord48: how do I do that
<sithlord48> run dmesg in a konsole
<sithlord48> reborn:  im going to guess 512mb ram opengl 2 support
<Shurtagul> I dont see anything that looks like an error
<sithlord48> Shurtagul:  you may also want to check you system logs in /var/log  that should be more info filled
<reborn> so stable?
<tuv0k> mime-support broken for anyone else?
<sithlord48> reborn: seams stable to me
<reborn> ok
<sithlord48> the biggest issues im having is finding the config dir for the splash screens
<reborn> how it was going for screensaver to disable?
<Shurtagul> I was really hoping it was a bug with plasma or something
<mefisto> since upgrade to 15.04, several systray icons don't appear: knemo, dropbox, etc. Any solution to this? What's causing it?
<hyper_ch> mefisto: bugs
<hyper_ch> and people still believe in dropbox?
<mefisto> hyper_ch: what is a more believable alternative?
<hyper_ch> depend what you need
<mefisto> hyper_ch: like dropbox, free, folder syncing
<hyper_ch> rsync
<mefisto> ??
<hyper_ch> rsync syncs folders from a to b
<mefisto> that's software, right? not really a service like dropbox
<hyper_ch> dropbox also consists of software
<mefisto> ok thanks
<hyper_ch> then there's ownCloud and bittorrent sync
<hyper_ch> and a lot of other tools
<hyper_ch> but it all depends what you need... "folder syncing" doesn't say much
<hyper_ch> do you want to share with others
<hyper_ch> it's it syncing in both ways
<hyper_ch> do you need a local copy at all, if not maybe sshfs or cifs over openvpn
<hyper_ch> I just don't like my data be stored some place where I don't know what they do ;)
<hyper_ch> but if you don't mind that and don't won't any hassle setting it up, then go with dropbox ;)
<Zerkalerka> is there a keyboard shortcut by default to open konsole?
<Zerkalerka> nope there isn't
<Hairo> not exactly what you're looking for but krunner does the job
<Zerkalerka> talking about alt+space?
<Hairo> alt-f2
<Hairo> *alt+f2
<Zerkalerka> ahh thats what krunner is.. good to know.. yeah I was using that just getting tired of typing.. figured out a way to make meta+t open konsole now though.
<Hairo> h
<Zerkalerka> first time using KDE in years.. its..... beautiful lol
<Hairo> same for me
<Hairo> getting used to it
<Zerkalerka> Yeah I as well.. its very customizable
<Zerkalerka> I feel like I can customize it to feel like openbox very easily then just have the benefits of KDE along with it
<pkulas> Just don't add beta ppa to upgrade plasma :D
<Hairo> mmm
<Hairo> is there an equivalent to ctrl+shift+u?
<Hairo> for unide characters
<Hairo> *unicode
<Hairo> nvm
<Hairo> got it
<PhilippeP> 'morning
<jiyuhen> Good Moorning
<assurbanipal> hi,is there a way to get the system tray working with gtk apps?
<ejay> assurbanipal, check out this http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<assurbanipal> ejay: i did but cannot figure out the solution!i installed the packages he suggests but still not working for me
<ejay> systray is a mess right now so be prepared for some ass solutions
<assurbanipal> ejay: is a MAJOR drawback...
<MoonUnit`> did you try installing trayer?
<ejay> it is not working for me either (except this wmsystemtray)
<MoonUnit`> i prefer it over wmsystemtray
<ejay> but it's ugly like holy hell
<ejay> we need to wait till they repair/finish systray
<assurbanipal> MoonUnit`: trayer at least displays the entries, but overlaps with the panel
<MoonUnit`> if you type trayer --help you can see it has a lot of options.
<MoonUnit`> you can move it where you want, how long/high and transparancy
<pkulas> System Tray is a widget, so maybe is not that hard to make it work with gtk apps
<pkulas> but I wonder how can I find source for it
<assurbanipal> I made tray working , but looks ugly as hell
<Avihay_work> is there a systray issue with 15.04?
<assurbanipal> Avihay_work: gtk apps are not displayd. so no pidgin or thinderbird in tray
<pkulas> same for skype etc
<Avihay_work> *sadface*
<assurbanipal> Avihay_work: it was a slap in the face for me too
<assurbanipal> additionally i get often i would say crashes in plasma. refreshes the desktop and that's it. but not nice
<Avihay_work> so the usual then?
<ejay> I've spend whole yesterday to make new kubuntu usable but man this new systray is pain in the butt. Also broken Breeze dark is making me sad.
<pho_> is it me or does Breeze Dark keep the panel white?
<pkulas> pho_ : For me it is fine
<ejay> pho_, it's not you. panel is white and it's the only thing I want dark.
<pkulas> and dark
<assurbanipal> another thing annoying is that sorting by name is case sensitive - files and folders with capital names appear first. so folder "bin" will appear after folder "Zones" in folder applet and in picking files etc... not nice
<pho_> Okay, thank you.
<pkulas> Do you think these bugs will get fixed in next months? Or it's a dream :D
<pho_> pkulas - I think they will be as a lot of people are experiencing these bugs.
<Avihay_work> well, it only took 4 years till the broken default task manager was replaced
<pkulas> pho_ : There  is are also  dolphin bugged
<pho_> Where?
<pkulas> Can't add new places, even if You add, it's getting lost after new dolphin instance
<assurbanipal> pkulas: i have succefully added places to dolphin
<pkulas> assurbanipal : how?
<pho_> oh, I see..
<assurbanipal> ps: my upgrade from 14.10 broke. Got stuck. On reboot, my pc was getting stuck at boot. had to format and make clean install
<assurbanipal> woops! pkulas u are right! new places cannot be added. it is because of my previous config that I have extra places
<pkulas> :D
<pkulas> I tried to install updates for plasma from beta ppa
<pkulas> After it system was totally broken, and had to reinstall Kubuntu
<assurbanipal> damn, that is a lot of bugs that affect productivity. imho still not ready
<assurbanipal> should have stick with kde 4..
<pho_> "We're sorry, Plasma closed unexpectedly." not again..
<assurbanipal> pho_: I get that all the time
<pho_> :/
<pho_> assurbanipal: How could I restart it?
<assurbanipal> especially if I do the following: create a widget and drag it from one screen to the other. boom. plasma dies
<pkulas> kquitapp plasma-desktop then plasma-desktop again
<assurbanipal> pho_: for me it restarts :(
<pkulas> but no idea if that's gonna work
<pho_> plasma-desktop: command not found
<pho_> assurbanipal: i also expected it to restart but it didn't..
<pkulas> oh sorry maybe it's a guide for some old version then
<pho_> okay..
<assurbanipal> pho_: as I said, trying to work with it since yesterday - first impression - not ready for work yet... If I knew I would not have updated. of course some bugs were expected but at the moment looks kind of messy...
<assurbanipal> i would expect that new users and people who don't want to troubleshoot all the time will get really pissed off after installing kubuntu 15.04. Not stable enough and buggy
<MoonUnit`> i hated the transition from 3.5 to 4.0, it will will be like that for plasma5 for some users. might take a few years though lol.
<jubo2> what is the best way to dump the Kubuntu15.04 .iso into memory stick
<jubo2> there was one using dd but that was clunky
<jubo2> I think I can just cp the file with the right additional flags
<MoonUnit`> startup disc creator should be installed.
<jubo2> GUI?
<MoonUnit`> yup
<jubo2> awful
<MoonUnit`> *disk
<jubo2> give me cli solutoin
<MoonUnit`> dd then :)
<pkulas> ddrescue
<assurbanipal> jubo2:  in general dd is the most reliable way for burning isos. unetbootin and other graphical tools might not work with some distros
<jubo2> dd if=image.iso of=...?
<assurbanipal> jubo2: of = your output device = no partition.
<jubo2> I would really like that that multi-boot USB disk creator thingy-tsydem does... if it would work
<jubo2> alors..
<jubo2> /dev/sdb
<pkulas> jubo2 : This works nice : sudo ddrescue -d -D --force  iso /dev/device
<MoonUnit`> the ubuntu mate download site suggests, sudo ddrescue -d -D --force ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdx, adjust to your iso and device.
<pkulas> You need to install gddrescue package to have ddrescue
<jubo2> pkulas: and to get the device id I need to issue one of several o
<jubo2> *potential commands
<jubo2> lstat?
<pkulas> jubo2: fdisk -l
<jubo2> I don't recall
<pkulas> as sudo
<jubo2> pkulas: and the -d and the -D do what?
<MoonUnit`> https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<pho_> Back again. My laptop with kubuntu doesn't work anymore after reboot.
<jubo2> pkulas: there is no ddrescue
<jubo2> and apt doesn't know it either
<pkulas> jubo2 : sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<Avihay_work> well, I'm curious enough to download and run it in a VM
<pho_> the OS works.. BUT the desktop is just black and a Telegram window (which I had open before rebooting)..
<pkulas> there it is
<pho_> I cant start anything using Alt+F2.
<pkulas> pho_ : What did you change before restart?
<pho_> Nothing. Before restart plasma crashed. I tried plasma or plasma-desktop in the terminal, then sudo reboot.
<pkulas> And before plasma crash?
<jubo2> GNU ddrescue running *smiles*
<pho_> pkulas, Before plasma crash I only had the IRC running.
<pho_> kubuntu should still be in early alpha.
<pkulas> try ksystemlog maybe there is some info why it crashes
<jubo2> pho_: Kubuntu is awesome. You get FireFox unlike in Debian GNU/Linux
<jubo2> if you want stability and reliability then the flavour of the day is often Debian GNU/Linukka
<pho_> jubo2, it is but not in that buggy state. It has to be possible to reach stability and reliability without Debian too.
<pho_> pkulas, any hints on how I can get to a bash session?
<jubo2> pho_: all the *Ubuntu are Debian derivs you know..
<jubo2> I turn the netbook mode off 1st thing
<pho_> jubo2, I do. but I thought you meant "pure" Debian.
<jubo2> it is nice navigation to have the full screen task switcher sometimes but that it is the only navigation BAHH! Such strain on visual centers
<pkulas> pho_ : You want console mode?
<pho_> pkulas, yup.
<pkulas> pho _ : Ctr + alt + F1-F6, Ctrl+alt+F7 is back to plasma
<jubo2> got teh Kubuntu15.04 on the stick now
<jubo2> off to maman's to eat and test the live-cd mode
<pho_> Thanks. Will try it in a few minutes.
<Zerkalerka> Anyone know why my windows keep opening on my secondary monitor rather than primary
<pho_> Zerkalerka, what if you drag them to the other monitor and reopen them?
<Zerkalerka> then they will open there temporarily, but if I reboot or come back after computer goes suspend it defautls back to secondary lol
<MoonUnit`> i made a 10-monitor.conf for my dual screen, you can set which screen is primary.
<Zerkalerka> is there a sample monitor.conf I can look at so I know how to set it up?
<MoonUnit`> here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/10896355/
<ejay> Zerkalerka, I had similiar problem with in KDE4. Making rules to force to open in first monitor fixed this.
<Zerkalerka> ejay: in a monitor.conf file?\
<pkulas> lol , dolphin not respond when kde is working with 2 files at once
<pkulas> when I close 1 tab is back to work
<pkulas> kate* not kde
<ejay> Zerkalerka, you can click on window icon (left-upper corner) to invoke menu and there you can make rules for certain windows or whole apps.
<Zerkalerka> in window rules?
<ejay> Zerklarka, yes
<hexch> HI, i've just upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10, I've reset kde, but plasmashell eating my memory
<ejay> hexch, what do you mean by "eating"? is it constantly taking more and more of your memory or just form the start memory useage is high?
<pkulas> hexch : check htop for real usage
<pkulas> hexch : top and memory widget show cached memory, not real usage
<ejay> pkulas, hexck, plasma shell is taking less then 300MB in my case. It's not a lot.
<ejay> firefox is taking 700MB and this is why I hate modern browsers
<LogicalDash> hello
<LogicalDash> I just upgraded to 15.04. The new IM app mostly works fine, except when I'm in this one chatroom on a Prosody server, where it fails to display around half the messages, sent *or* received. Looking at the chat history in another client it appears the messages I send are actually making it to the room though.
<lolmaus> How do i enable a quick launch panel in Vivid?
<ejay> lolmaus, if you mean plasmoid then there is no such plasmoid at this moment.
<LogicalDash> Perhaps there's another channel specific to that IM app?
<lolmaus> ejay: can i reuse the old one?
<ejay> lolmouse, as far as I know they changed API so no, you can't.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> hi
<ejay> hi
<luc4> Hello! Anyone experiencing problems with audio in 15.04?
<ejay> luc4, can you elaborate?
<luc4> ejay: simply no audio
<luc4> ejay: I tried to set in “multimedia” the one named “Bilt-in audio analog stereo” but still no audio.
<ejay> luc4, did you upgraded from prev versoin or it is fresh installation?
<whiteda> updated from 1410 to 1504 - now computer suspends after 5 min inactivity.  All times on power mgmt energy saving are 30 min or longer.  where do I change suspend time?
<luc4> ejay: updated from 14.10
<MoonUnit`> whiteda: settings/desktop behaviour/screen locking
<whiteda> nevermind finally found it while waiting
<whiteda> MoonUnit`, thanks
<ejay> luc4, you need to ask google. I tried to find something in this topic but did not found nothing interesting.
<ejay> sry
<luc4> ejay: done that already, that is why I asked here.
<luc4> tried with previous kernel, no audio.
<BluesKaj> luc4, what doe, lspci | grep -i audio, show in the terminal
<BluesKaj> does
<luc4_kubuntu> BluesKaj: https://paste.kde.org/pyrwjn1im
<BluesKaj> luc4_kubuntu, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if there's no error/output then the driver loaded preoperly..you probly need to reboot...this is known bug with intel driver not loading after an upgrade
<luc4_kubuntu> BluesKaj: no error. but I did 1000 reboots before I could make the new kubuntu work here. So a reboot won't fix audio.
<luc4_kubuntu> BluesKaj: also tried kernel 3.16 without success
<BluesKaj> yea, but make sure you run the command first
<pkulas> luc4_kubuntu : Did you try Kubuntu 15.04 live if audio works there?
<luc4_kubuntu> pkulas: no, that I didn't try
<luc4_kubuntu> BluesKaj: ok, so I ran the command, trying to reboot again. See you in a min.
<BluesKaj> no matter you need to reboot after the command luc4_kubuntu , it works 90% of the time
<pkulas> luc4_kubuntu : With checking 15.04 live you would know if problem is new packages or because of upgrade
<kairox> hello if plasmashell 5.2.2 is note ready why the hell they make it downoloadable oh my god to much bug now the plasmashell doesn't even work
<luc4> BluesKaj: unfortunately no way
<luc4> BluesKaj: audio still not working
<BluesKaj> have you checked alsamixer automute to make sure it's disabled , luc4
<jubo2> I want to shrink existing Kubuntu14 disk to fit in a Kubuntu15
<jubo2> should I do this in the Kubuntu14 or the Kubuntu15 installer ?
<luc4> BluesKaj: yes, it seems to be enabled
<BluesKaj> jubo2, what exactly do you want to do, upgrade fro 14.10 to 15.04 or?
<jubo2> I want clean Kubuntu15 install
<BluesKaj> luc4, then disable automute
<jubo2> clean, fresh, clean, fresh
<pkulas> jubo2 : the do it with 15.04 disc
<jubo2> also need 64-bit system to enable the Android emulator
<jubo2> pkulas: ok
<pkulas> then*
<luc4> BluesKaj: oh interesting...
<BluesKaj> jubo2, do you have / and /home  partitions?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: no, just /
<BluesKaj> what about your data jubo2 , do you have it backed up ?
<jubo2> I will be getting all my cloud storage needs from MaidSafe Network just as soon as it goes online
<luc4> BluesKaj: I disabled but nothing changed. Now I notice that in “Audio Hardware setup” the test works if I select “Headphones”
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah. I chose all the relevant dirs from homedir
<jubo2> .tar.gz'ed 'em and to USB stick
<luc4> BluesKaj: yes, everything works now
<pkulas> jubo2 : You should use dd or ddrescue with iso to make usb live
<jubo2> I used the ddrescue
<BluesKaj> ok jubo suggest you use manual partioning, but auto will probly work since you use just /
<pkulas> and not work?
<jubo2> gonna boot from USB stick and see if I can into shrinking the existing EXT4 partition
<luc4> BluesKaj: seems a KDE bug…
<luc4> BluesKaj: but not sure… may be somewhere else
<BluesKaj> luc4, no the bug also applies to unity and gnome
<luc4> BluesKaj: what? This thing related to the headphones?
<BluesKaj> luc4, it doesn';t happen as often as last yr , but it's still around
<luc4> BluesKaj: I see… ok then, at least audio is ok now
<BluesKaj> not related to headphones, luc4
<luc4> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> luc4, you're welcome , glad to help
<luc4> BluesKaj: yes, it seems lower level. alsamixer reports headphones at 100% volume, and Speaker 0%. But audio comes out from the speaker.
<luc4> BluesKaj: so, as it seems the kernel is not reponsible… maybe alsa?
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<jubodrei> Resizing the existing partition
<alvin> Anyone who still has a 3,5" floppy drive? I upgraded one of my servers to Debian Jessie, and it panics on detecting fd0. Since Kubuntu also has systemd, are there no panics there? (Disabled it in BIOS to boot)
<jubodrei> I gonna get Android devel environment
<pkulas> jubodrei : Is it worth  to make Android  dev environment on plasma 5?
<Marquel> morning. is there a metapackage to install all kde games in kubuntu-15.04?
<darthanubis> Marquel: I wouldn't. Some are still broken
<darthanubis> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html
<darthanubis> Ok, well how do I report this mime-support bug so it can get fixed?
<Marquel> darthanubis: don't care too much. it's a ten-year-old netbook just to get someone acquainted to linux, who's pissed windows doesn't have all teh games.
<darthanubis> the package is kde-games
<darthanubis> !kde-games
<darthanubis> nope
<alvin> Hey, a netbook. That reminds me, is there a netbook mode for plasma5?
<darthanubis> !kdegames
<darthanubis> there used to be a meta package
<darthanubis> !kde-full
<juboxi> Success!
<BluesKaj> juboxi, was going to recommend a / and /home partition for future ease of installs of OS releases
<juboxi> BluesKaj: too late
<Marquel> now well, if there's currently no meta-package for this, it'll probably be there later and until then, installation will be done game-by-game.
<Marquel> thanks.
<juboxi> I gonna get a terabyte disk and move this 200GB partition there and expand
<BluesKaj> yeah juboxi you left too quickly
<juboxi> Shiny!
 * juboxi does the new OS version dance
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
 * juboxi is liking it
<CodeBot3000> Hey there guys
<CodeBot3000> So I went in the input settings and swapped Caps Lock and Escape.
<CodeBot3000> It works great most of the time, but in some applications/situations it stops working or works in a strange manner.
<CodeBot3000> For example, when I open the game Torchlight 2, Caps Lock does nothing, and Escape does *both* Caps Lock and Escape.
<CodeBot3000> Anyone knows a solution to that? Is there a more low-level swap that would make it work universally, or a way to swap for the entire system vs just one user?\
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898316/
<BluesKaj> CodeBot3000, capslock is nothing but a pita for me...I just disable it and use the shift for capitlization
<juboxi> I will now make an 'sudo apt install' list
<juboxi> sudo apt install gimp inkscape kdenlive
<juboxi> Blender I prlly want to get the latest and not the distribution verison
<juboxi> sudo apt install apache mysql mysql-server php
<BluesKaj> juboxi, you don't need to tell us all about it here , maybe in offtopic
<pkulas> juboxi
<pkulas> There is now blender in steam ^
<CodeBot3000> BluesKaj: I'm a programmer, so Caps Lock comes quite handy for me. However not nearly as handy as the Escape key, which I need for Vim.
<juboxi> CONSTANTS IN CAPS
<CodeBot3000> Yeah, Blender on Steam is nice because it will be updated to the latest version.
<juboxi> I know steam is something for games
<juboxi> lot of games
<CodeBot3000> juboxi: nah. EVERY VAR IN CAPS.
<juboxi> Is it something more now
<juboxi> CodeBot3000: USE BRAINFUCK AS PRIMARY IMPLEMENTATION LANGUAGE
<CodeBot3000> juboxi: Well, now they have apps on it, mostly related to create game-related content?
<juboxi> CodeBot3000: It'd be so nice to do elementary 3-D
<juboxi> So I want the latest Blender
<CodeBot3000> juboxi: Actually, my favorite thing this week: https://dogescript.com/live/
<juboxi> I hear Blender is also a non-linear video editor.. could it be due to it being a compositor
<CodeBot3000> juboxi: It is, I use it for video editing a lot.
<juboxi> compositor > editor
<juboxi> I use kdenlive
<CodeBot3000> juboxi: It has both.
<juboxi> I think I want to install FreeCAD or something
<darthanubis> !language | CodeBot3000
<ubottu> CodeBot3000: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<juboxi> I want it all, the LFGOSS candy
<CodeBot3000> darthanubis: Am I not speaking calm, polite English?
<darthanubis> there was some profanity
<juboxi> Propane?
<juboxi> Nitrous Oxide?
<CodeBot3000> darthanubis: It wasn't me who said it, but 'BRAINFUCK' is the name of a programming language.
<jubo2> brainfuck is a programming language where none of the alphanumeric mean anything so no comment signs are required
<BluesKaj> jubo2, now that language is profane
<jubo2> NO COMMENT SIGNS!
<CodeBot3000> BluesKaj: Hahahah
<BluesKaj> please stop
<Taggnostr4> Hello
<Taggnostr4> A couple of days ago I updated to 15.10 on an old laptop and after the login screen everything was black. I spent a few hours debugging but nothing worked. Now I downloaded 15.10 on a USB drive and started it from there, and I can only see the background with the triangles
<Taggnostr4> Does this mean that 15.04 can not work on my system and I have to stick to 14.10?
<pkulas> Taggnostr4 : How old laptop is it
<Avihay_work> Taggnostr4: that's more or less what happens to me in VirtualBox
<Taggnostr4> Quite old, 8+ years
<Avihay_work> after I install guest additions gfx driver
<pkulas> Taggnostr4 : for such old pc i would rather think about a distro with xfce/lxde
<Taggnostr4> When I asked a couple of days ago a few people reported similar issues
<Taggnostr4> pkulas, 14.10 was running fine, apparently the problem is related to the nvidia drivers on 15.04
<Taggnostr4> At some point I managed to get windows to show up, but they were without borders
<Taggnostr4> I had to click blindly on the bottom left to get the menu to appear from the darkness
<pkulas> Did you try to restart live usb? Sometimes it happens to crash
<Taggnostr4> Another symptom I noticed was kwin_x11 eating all the CPU
<Taggnostr4> Trying now
<Taggnostr4> What I'm talking about was after I upgraded the main installation
<pkulas> oh so 14.10 to 15.04
<hyper_ch> another bug reported
<pkulas> Many people reported some problems after upgrade
<Taggnostr4> pkulas, yes
<hyper_ch> it's a major change
<hyper_ch> new kernel
<hyper_ch> systemd
<hyper_ch> plasma 5
<Taggnostr4> Now I got a live usb and I'm trying with that
<Taggnostr4> But it still doesn't seem to work
<Taggnostr4> After a reboot I don't even get the triangles background
<Taggnostr4> Everything is black and the PC is not responding
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: I did a complete fresh install
<Taggnostr4> hyper_ch, did it work?
<hyper_ch> fresh install did but there's till a lot of bugs I have to complain about ;)
<hyper_ch> as said, it's a major change
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying to figure out of there's a way to get 15.04 to work, possibly without formatting
<Taggnostr4> If*
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: well, I backed up first.... (I always have backups, make them nightly)
<Taggnostr4> Otherwise I'll have to format and reinstall 14.10
<hyper_ch> wipped system and installed 15.04 ;)
<Taggnostr4> And it worked at the first attempt?
<pkulas> Did any1 try to get work with this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta ?
<hyper_ch> Taggnostr4: yes
<hyper_ch> pkulas: I have that also isntalled
<pkulas> hyper_ch : Does it work for you?
<pkulas> I tried yesterday and it broken my whole plasma, I had to reinstall system
<hyper_ch> yes
<lolmaus> After upgrading to Vivid, i've got a problem with fonts in terminal: bold text won't fit and results in a glitch. Any ideas how to resolve that?
<hyper_ch> lolmaus: screenshot.. no idea what you mean
<Taggnostr4> From the live USB, if I get to a tty it asks me user and pass, is there a default one?
<pkulas> Just type enter
<pkulas> press*
<pkulas> No password
<Taggnostr4> What user should I use?
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898316/
<Taggnostr4> It says "kubuntu login: " and if I press enter there it just shows the same prompt
<pkulas> try kubuntu
<Taggnostr4> That worked :)
<Taggnostr4> If I do a "top" there's basically nothing running
<Irish_Canon> Has anyone tried Kubuntu 15.04 yet
<darthanubis> of course
<Irish_Canon> What did you think of it
<darthanubis> pretty..
<darthanubis> shiny
<darthanubis> buggy
<darthanubis> clean install, do not upgrade
<darthanubis> ymmv
<Irish_Canon> usually its buggy til 15.10
<darthanubis> but it is pretty
<darthanubis> that has not been my experience
<BluesKaj> Irish_Canon, depends whether you want to deal wirth some missing widgets etc
<darthanubis> this version seems rushed
<Taggnostr4> If I run startx from the terminal on the live USB another different blurry triangles background appears
<darthanubis> missing widgets
<darthanubis> missing apps
<Taggnostr4> The mouse pointer also disappeared
<darthanubis> broken mime-support
<darthanubis> Irish_Canon: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html
<Irish_Canon> like i said things are usually not totally fix til x.10
<darthanubis> like I said, that has not been my experience
<Taggnostr4> Is there anything else I could try from the live USB?
<JMichaelX> so, widgets like yawp cannot be used in plasma5?
<darthanubis> nop
<Taggnostr4> And if it doesn't work there, does it mean that all hope is lost?
<darthanubis> JMichaelX: I love yawp, but it'll wait
<darthanubis> unless I roll back
<Irish_Canon> or, unless they recode yawp
<JMichaelX> darthanubis: i upgraded one machine to 15.04... but i am not sure i'll upgrade any others
<darthanubis> JMichaelX: my kodi box is running 15.04 xubuntu no issues...yet
 * Taggnostr4 downloads 14.10
<JMichaelX> well, i mean kubuntu 15.04
<darthanubis> I don't know what is up with mime-support on my main machine
<JMichaelX> is the only way to add app icons to the panel to select 'show launcher when not running'?
<darthanubis> nice, gtk  themeing just kicked in
<darthanubis> JMichaelX: I was able to drag and drop although I don't put icons on the taskbar
<hyper_ch> stupid (K)ubuntu Locale setting
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes
<murthy> I think I just deleted files by mistake using the rm -rf command
<ejay> For all of those that got issues with new systray: I found another solution to this provided by MoonUnit - http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2k0op8/system_tray_issues_in_plasma_51kf_53/cnqh9n8. Didn't tested it doe but it is probably another way to deal with GTK apps and plasma5 systray.
<murthy> How do I know what files got deleted
<murthy> The drive's symbolic link on which i used the command has a lot of family photos and important document
<darthanubis> not good
<murthy> I intended to delete the symbolic link but when the command was waiting, I realised the files are getting deleted in the background
<BluesKaj> murthy, scroll back in the terminal to check the path you rm -rf'd
<murthy> i will give you
<darthanubis> lol! i fixed my issue myself, again!
<darthanubis> whew!
<darthanubis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/102480/sudo-apt-get-upgrade-fails-due-to-shared-mime-info-postinst-error
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I still have locale issues.... in KDE all seems fine... english UI with swiss german for other stuff like date/clock/currency.... however Konsole terminal shell is now german... how can I alter that to english?
<hyper_ch> also, where can I report a plasma desktop bug to?
<murthy> in the /media/<username>/ one of my drive is mounted as docs and I created a symbolic link using the command  ln -s docs docs2 from the same directory using the command line. after some time I did sudo rm -rf docs2
<murthy> BluesKaj: ^
<murthy> know how can i get a list of the files that the command removed/deleted
<murthy> *now
<BluesKaj> no I don't , murthy, sorry /:
<murthy> ok
<personal> Installing., Me : Do not fetch remote files kbuntu , Kbuntu : F U , ME : X X X X X , kbuntu : F U  .
<BluesKaj> personal, we don't need a running display
<BluesKaj> murthy, I doubt there's a method to repair rm -rf , but I could be wrong
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am checking out this right now
<murthy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ext3-ext4-deleted-files-recovery-howto.html
<ralgozino> Hello there! A quick question: I was running Vivid Beta, should I reinstall the stable release or updating via apt-get is enough?
<BluesKaj> update/upgrade and dist-upgrade should do it , ralgozino
<darthanubis> ralgozino: should
<darthanubis> If I didn't have an unresolvable issue I would have just stuck with the install I had
<darthanubis> but I had to clean install
<darthanubis> if you do, keep the /home dir
<Obyone> How do i get a activities switcher on the bottom window bar.
<mparillo> Right-click, add widgets, Activities?
<hyper_ch> how can I switch the terminal to english in Kubuntu 15.04? KDE itself is already english
<Obyone> <mparillo> Thanks :- )
<lolmaus_> How do i prevent locking when idle? I disabled it in Power Management, but it still happens.
<jubo2> lolmaus_: I'd like to stop that on my Kubuntu15 too
<MoonUnit`> settings/desktop behaviour/screen locking
<jubo2> Thanks MoonUnit`
<JMichaelX> so i try to set background transparency in Konsole, but it does not seem to work. enabled wobbly windows, but that also does not seem to work... how does one tell whether or not desktop effects are working at all?
<darthanubis> JMichaelX: sounds like you don't have the proper graphics driver enabled
<JMichaelX> onboard intel graphics
<JMichaelX> desktops effects had always worked before
<darthanubis> ok good
<darthanubis> make sure they are on
<darthanubis> opengl 3.1
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, one good test is to use virtual desktops with pager widget and desktop cube animation for switching said desktops
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i enabled desktop cube animation, but to no avail.... maybe i need to restart session
<darthanubis> or make sure the Enable compositor on startup is checked in systemsettings
<darthanubis> make sure you have the proper backend, opengl interface etc
<BluesKaj> i have intel graphics on my laptop with no desktop effects problems JMichaelX , so the effects do work
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, assume you updated and upgraded since the install
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: yes, i have.
<JMichaelX> i rebooted, but still no desktop effects
<hyper_ch> what's the proper way to get the terminal into english mode was well?
<ralgozino> thanks darthanubis and BluesKaj!
<jubo2> hyper_ch: I think set locale to 'C' and that should give default of English behaviour in the cli
<jubo2> not sure though
<JMichaelX> my rendering backend was set to OpenGL 2.0. will now try 3.1
<hyper_ch> jubo2: and how to do that?
<jubo2> hyper_ch: I don't recall
<darthanubis> Yw
<hyper_ch> for some weird reason locale shows :   LANGUAGE=en_US:de
<personal> I change system wide text size , but does not change the size of the desktop program icon's text.
<jubo2> hyper_ch: setting the locale
<hyper_ch> and I have no idea where it gets that from
<hyper_ch> jubo2: how do you set the locale?
<jubo2> hyper_ch: I don't recall
<JMichaelX> yeah, no desktop effects, using onboard graphics, using an intel atom processor
<JMichaelX> i do have desktop effects using XRender, however
<JMichaelX> no idea what the downside to XRender might be. desktop cube does not work
<JMichaelX> is there a plasma widget for weather that works with plasma5?
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, I don't see one available
<Obyone__> How do get firefox to use system fonts . I would like all progrms to use the system font it possible, that i set in the settings manager.
<JMichaelX> ok, thanks
<MoonUnit`> i'm using this one https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67806-The-first-of-plasma-5-weather-widgets
<MoonUnit`> need to also install qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel to get it working.
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, i think the widget downloader for get new widgets is kde-look.org and it's down for maintenance atm
<MoonUnit`> yeah down for me too, that weather widget is there.
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: ahh, that's why it's not working.
<Hairo> mmm, no dropbox indicator?
<MoonUnit`> you can get the weather widget from git https://github.com/librehat/com.librehat.yahooweather
<MoonUnit`> wish it had a dark version though, hard to see with some themes.
<JMichaelX> if anyone else is having issues getting OpenGL compositing to work in plasma5, with intel graphics, i'd love to hear about it
<MoonUnit`> weather decals are white, not good with white themes
<pkulas> I tried that weather widget yesterday but it didn't load weath info
<MoonUnit`> did you install qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel?
<MoonUnit`> won't run without it
<pkulas> weather widget?
<MoonUnit`> yeah
<pkulas> oh
<pkulas> I didn't
<pkulas> I will try it, thanks
<MoonUnit`> linux action show broadcasting live from linux fest north west atm.
<MoonUnit`> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<Aristide> Hi :)
<Aristide> Plasma 5.3 is available for Kubuntu Vivid, but I don't have 5.3 version :/
<pkulas> It's not
<MoonUnit`> it's available as a beta http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3-beta
<Hairo> don't install that
<Hairo> it'll break
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: would you happen to have the kubuntu ppa, and/or the backports ppa enabled on your system?
<pkulas> For me it broke whole Kubuntu
<Aristide> Oh OK :)
<MoonUnit`> running ok for me
<MoonUnit`> ymmv
<pkulas> I simple added beta ppa then update then upgrade and after restart plasma crashing every few seconds.
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX,yes
<Aristide> I'm crazy
<Aristide> Time to upgrade to 5.3 :D
<pkulas> gl
<JMichaelX> i am wondering if i might be able to get OpenGL compositiong working, if i install updates from both the kubuntu and the backports PPAs
<MoonUnit`> this is where btrfs would come in handy if you could trust it
<Aristide> Gogogog ! Thank's MoonUnit :)
<MoonUnit`> gl :)
<Aristide> :x
<Aristide> Hop upgrade fired !!!!
<Aristide> Yes !
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, here's the backports ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Aristide> Wut ?
<Aristide> [Connexion à ppa.launchpad.net (10.10.10.10)]
<Aristide> x)
<Aristide> Oh, if I restart upgrade : Its work
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, use at your own risk :-)
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: is there not also a kubuntu ppa?
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, that is the kubuntu-ppa
<pkulas> I tried some beta ppa
<pkulas> so maybe I did wrong ppa
<BluesKaj> pkulas, no the kubuntu-next ppa data was moved to the backports-ppa
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i guess i was wondering about the updates PPA. maybe that is not available for vivid?
<pkulas> I will try at night updates from backports-ppa , maybe that gonna work :)
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, for plasma 5.3?
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: no, this: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<JMichaelX> or maybe that is what you meant
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, I'm referring to 15.04 ppas here , not older releaeses
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i was asking whether or not  there was an updates PPA for 15.04
<JMichaelX> there does not appear to be one
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, there's no such animal
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: so it was discontinued since the last release? it still existed for utopic
<BluesKaj> it might becalled something else , never heard of an updates ppa
<JMichaelX> it is what i just linked you to
<JMichaelX> it was titled "Kubuntu Updates"
<BluesKaj> it's not called updates yet, snce kde5 is still in development, that's what i assume
<BluesKaj> if you'll notice the apps included in the "updates"
<BluesKaj> n
<BluesKaj> oops
<PercyB> I was just thinking about having Kubuntu on an encrypted partition - it seems it's not possible atm. Maybe I'm mistaken, but the installer seems to work only with full disk encryption
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, they're called "Mostly KDE point releases" , so we might see one for 15.04 later
<lordievader> PercyB: You're gonna need the mini iso for that ;)
<lordievader> Ubiquity is can do luks + lvm but with that option it will use the full disk.
<PercyB> lordievader Great thanks. It's good to know that at least it's possible :)
<lordievader> PercyB: If worse comes to pass you could allways do a debootstrap ;)
<PercyB> lordievader Hmm, just found a blog with mini-iso guide - it looks like it's basically the debian installer. Great, that looks good, thx.
<lordievader> PercyB: Jup, basic text installer.
<Neuhristide> :3
<Neuhristide> Lol I have break Kubuntu
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: makes sense
<Neuhristide> He don't want to reboot
<Neuhristide> But first reboot has work :/ but has freeze in login entry
<PercyB> lordievader As there is only a 14.04 Mini-iso for Ubuntu, does it mean I can only use it for installing 14.04 Kubuntu?
<lordievader> Hmm, no 15.04? Nope don't know anything about that.
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PercyB> Well, there is no 15.04 mini-cd on the Ubuntu page yet
<lordievader> PercyB: Vivid mini: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<PercyB> lordievader Oh, great! Thank you
<lordievader> PercyB: No problem ;)
<JMichaelX> OK, i have tried anything i can think of. just cannot get desktop effects to work in 15.04, using OpenGL
<BluesKaj> Neuhristide, drop to TT/VT , ctl+alt+F1-F6 , then update/upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Neuhristide> Ok i try it now
<Neuhristide> I have only a blinking _ cursor :3
<Neuhristide> I try recovery mode
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, intel graphics, should be using the i915 driver, run, dkms status, in the terminal
<Neuhristide> Brtfs : Enabling ssd mode
<Neuhristide> ... Ok
<Neuhristide> Boot stop at this task
<Neuhristide> This operation take lot of time ? Oo'
<BluesKaj> if you have lots of upgrades
<Neuhristide> Hm ... I speak about enabling ssd mode :3
<Neuhristide> For brtfs
<Neuhristide> Oh :')
<Neuhristide> A kernel panic xD
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i have never had to use dkms for anything on this machine before. are you saying i may need to compile a module for intel graphics?
<JMichaelX> there was no output for 'dkms status'
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, no, just install dkms
<JMichaelX> yes, i just installed it
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, hang on let me get my laptop
<Neuhristide> Ok my system is break
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, run this to see which driver is in use: lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj:  Kernel driver in use: i915
<JMichaelX> i am getting a *few* desktop effects, using XRender, but nothing under OpenGL
<JMichaelX> i have shut off Blur, as well as a few others
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, are you right up to date with all upgrades etc ?
<ejay> Guys, is it me or when renaming directory (in dolphin) it creates a new folder with new name and leaving old dir with old name (but content is in new dir).
<ejay> leaves*
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: yes. also just installed all updates from backports PPA
<JMichaelX> in other news, i turned off screen locking, but it is still locking the screen
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, try a reboot then OpenGL
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: have rebooted multiple times
<BluesKaj> since the backports upgrades?
<JMichaelX> yes
<MoonUnit`> JMichaelX: tried the 4.0 kernel?
<JMichaelX> MoonUnit`: no. think there's a chance that could help?
<MoonUnit`> can't hurt, intel are always making kernel changes.
<MoonUnit`> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/
<JMichaelX> MoonUnit`: thx. may give it a shot, later this afternoon. now time for gardening.
<Longbottom> Hi, ist es möglich beim neuen kubuntu den Doppelklick in der Systemsteuerung und beim Öffnen von Dateien (z.B. kate) auszuschalten?
<Longbottom> Die Doppelklick-Einstellung in den Systemeinstellungen hat darauf keinen Effekt.
<BluesKaj> odd, because the 3.19 kernel works just fine on my intel laptop
<BluesKaj> !de | Longbottom
<ubottu> Longbottom: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Longbottom> Hi, can I change the double click in system settings to single click? The mouse setting has no effect on the system settings itself.
<BluesKaj> Longbottom, system-settings>input devices>mouse
<amari> Is there some PPA to download KDE apps 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> there is a mouse setting in dolphin too.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, think the systemsettings mouse setting is global
<Longbottom> BluesKaj: Both, the system-settings and the dolphin settings are single click. But system settings and the file dialog in kate need double click.
<Etriaph> amari: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Users-Can-Install-the-Gorgeous-Plasma-5-3-Beta-Desktop-479074.shtml
<amari> Etriaph: I already installed the final from the backports ppa :)
<amari> it's awesome :D
<amari> but I wanted the apps, those aren't included I think, or are they?
<BluesKaj> Longbottom, which kubuntu version, i have never encountered that
<ejay> amari, what you mean by awesome? Can you provide some details?
<Etriaph> amari: I haven't dared try yet.
<Etriaph> amari: It's more than the 15.04 base has.
<Longbottom> BluesKaj: I've updated to 15.04 today.
<amari> ejay: Seems faster and more stable in my machine :D
<BluesKaj> Longbottom, ok have you upgraded too?
<ejay> amari, current version is fast and stable. I'm kinda hyped for more fast and stable experience. ;)
<Longbottom> BluesKaj: yes.
<Etriaph> Heck, I'll try it out.
<amari> ejay: current had some crashes for me :P
<amari> but this 5.3 seems to flow smoother
<BluesKaj> yes amari, but as you can see some users still have serious problems
<amari> BluesKaj: It's to be expected for the first release with plasma5. It's much better than I expected :D
<Etriaph> Well... disappointed to only have Dolphin kde 4 build
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, yup, and it's going to stay nthat way for a while  :/
<Etriaph> This version is broken though.
<Etriaph> Can't save a Place.
<Etriaph> It's been reported on launchpad but it's getting me down :(
<rosner> Здорова всем
<Unit193> !ru | rosner
<ubottu> rosner: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rosner> ок
<Kaliraa> test
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, it's a failure of plasma 4 integration with plsama 5/KF5, on some apps
<Etriaph> Oh, I know, I'm not complaining, but I used to use Dolphin quite a bit with some crazy places setup :D
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, try launching systemsettings5 from the konsole to see if there are any errors
<amari> Is there a way to make Libreoffice menus have a color when the mouse covers them?
<mparillo> amari: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/03/#kubuntu-devel.html#t13:28
<amari> mparillo: Which log should I check?
<amari> mparillo: Just found the log. seems there won't be a fix soon, we can just wait...
<MoonUnit`> you can remove libreoffice-kde
<chindy> anyone else having troubles settting up konsole shortcut???
<chindy> everytime i set it up and press apply/ok and close thie shortcut menue... the Command/URL is gone... what is left is noly trigger and the name.. that thereis supposed to be shortcut...
<dizqo> do I need libmtp-runtime or jmtpfs (or both?) for transfering files to my android device through usb?
<Taggnostr4> Hello
<Taggnostr4> I'm trying to boot from a live USB, but apparently I have some issue with the nouveau drivers, is there a way to use the nvidia ones?
<Taggnostr4> When kubuntu starts I see a white and black chessboard and I can't do anything from there
<Taggnostr4> This is with a 32 bits live of 14.10
<Taggnostr4> With the 64 bits version I can see the desktop background and access the tty, but the rest doesn't work
<genii> !nomodeset | Taggnostr4
<ubottu> Taggnostr4: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> Taggnostr4: There is not really a way to get the Nvidia proprietary drivers onto the livecd/liveusb, unfortunately
<Taggnostr4> Thanks, I'm checking the link
<genii> Taggnostr4: The alternative would be to use the minimal install CD ( which puts a commandline system ), from that minimal install to enable the restricted repositories, install all the prerequisites to the nvidia driver ( linux headers, dkms, and build essential) then the driver , reboot, install kubuntu-desktop
<Taggnostr4> I tried nomodeset but the screen is still black
<Taggnostr4> I'll do another attempt tomorrow
<Taggnostr4> Thanks anyway
<genii> Taggnostr4: Well, sorry it is being problemmatic, but glad to try and assist.
<gunndawg> how can I create a bootable USB stick in 15.04? I used startup disk creator in 14.04 but 15.04 does not have that
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: have you tried simply pressing F6 to enable nomodeset? At least this way you can be sure you didn't type it in the wrong place between other boot options. Basically F6, down, down down (highlight nomodeset), Enter
<dizqo> (it worked for my old GeForce)
<darthanubis> no video in dragonplayer
<Taggnostr4> I tried F6 but the only thing it seemed to do was to toggle some output on and off
<darthanubis> audio only
<Taggnostr4> dizqo, when am I supposed to press it?
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: (sorry I meant to clarify this is for when booting the installer cd/usb)
<Taggnostr4> After the bios and before grub?
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: right after your bios has finished loading (black screen) hold any key and the installing cd/usb should boot into a mode where you can set options. There use F6. This is only for booting from the installation media. I don't know if installing from a safe (nomodeset) environment fixes the problem for future boots from the hard drive though
<Taggnostr4> I just tried again, it jumps from the screen with the Kubuntu logo to a log screen with info passing by
<genii> gunndawg: The install image is now hybrid, you don't need to do anything tricky, just use dd to directly copy the iso file onto an USB stick
<gunndawg> genii: oh really? so just drag the iso image into the usb drive and boot to it?
<Taggnostr4> dizqo, I can't get f6 to work
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: you need to hold a key(any key) before the kubuntu logo appears and until you see a screen with options. Try holding it right after leaving the bios when the blank screen appears.
<genii> gunndawg: No, use command line. So if the image is in your home directory and called foo.iso and the usb you want to boot from is /dev/sdd  then in konsole: sudo dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdd
<Taggnostr4> I'm using unebootin fwiw
<Taggnostr4> So after it boots I get its menu
<gunndawg> genii: thanks
<genii> gunndawg: dd does not have a progress indicator, so after issuing the command, just wait until it returns back to the normal prompt
<genii> ( this is normal behaviour)
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: hmm maybe you get a grub menu at some point. Basically the time to press (and hold until options appear) the key is right when your pc starts booting the usbkey/dvd where your live desktop/install is. That's earlier than any Kubuntu logo.
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: whatever you use to tell your pc to boot not from hard drive but from usb/dvd, be it the bios or grub, it's *right* after this step
<dizqo> for me it looks like a black screen with a blinking white underscore at the top left corner and lasts for about 25 seconds (probably because its a dvd, needs to start spinning). I need to hold the key during the whole time to make sure I catch the moment where it looks to check if i'm pressing a key or not
<Taggnostr4> I now tried to keep the space bar pressed, it just kept beeping until I left it, and the unetbootin menu appeared as usual
<dizqo> if it beeps, i'm guessing you are still in the bios and have not started to boot yet
<dizqo> can you make sure that you are booting the live media, and not from hard drive?
<Taggnostr4> Yes
<Taggnostr4> I disabled the HD from the bios
<darthanubis> wonder if baloo_file was fixed. Lets see if it ever stops scanning
<Taggnostr4> If I press shift I can get into the grub menu
<dizqo> ok so there is grub on your live media, I'm really not sure but i would try to get into the grub menu, select the standard option and hold any key from there for as long as it takes (maybe a minutes)
<kairox> hello every one how can i remove the plasma 5.2.2 desktop because i face some probleme with it and i want ot reinstall in again
<dizqo> i can be a bit ocd, so I sometimes quickly lift my finger and press it back down every 5-10 seconds to make sure the key press is registered and all
<Taggnostr4> Grub is on the HD, not sure about the live usb
<dizqo> Taggnostr4: well if grub is only on the HD, you shouldn't even see it if you are actually booting from the live media
<kairox> hello every one how can i remove the plasma 5.2.2 desktop because i face some probleme with it and i want ot reinstall in again
<Taggnostr4> Yes, I can only see with the HD enabled
<darthanubis> plasma 5.3 beta crashes 10x a day
<darthanubis> at least
<dizqo> You should re-do the steps to pick the dvd/usb drive in the bios and boot your install media. as soon as it's actually leaving the bios screen(s) and reading from the external media is when you press any key. no grub involved.
<darthanubis> can anyone even logout?
<igor_> hi all
<darthanubis> hi
<igor_> should i install amd proprietary drivers?
<igor_> r2 graphics APU
<igor_> i dont want to break OS
<igor_> 15.04
<igor_> kubuntu
<pkulas> Kubuntu works fine after update to plasma 5.3, but I see same bugs thought..
<pkulas> Any1 else can confirm this dolphin bug I have
<pkulas> try open some text files with default kate by dolphin, can't open more than 2, when 2 opened dolphin freeze and need to close 1 tab at kate to fix it
<gunndawg> how can I find out where my USB stick is mounted? I'm pretty sure its /dev/sdd but how do I check?
<stoocot> pkulas: I have the same problem, also 5.3 from backports
<pkulas> stoocot : I had this problem also with 5.2.2
<genii> gunndawg: To clarify: sdd is the entire disk, sdd1,sdd2 and so on are partitions on that disk. For the dd command, you use the sdd which is not a partition
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> firefox has some gtk icons in 15.04
<amundsen> never had this troble before with kubuntu
<pkulas> ok reported this problem with Dolphin, I hope i posted it at good place.
<darthanubis> pkulas: I can't believe it
<darthanubis> I have it as well plasma 5.2
<darthanubis> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<pkulas> dartanubis : I can't believe that no1 discovered it before :D
<Hairo> i have it as well
<Hairo> but is not consistent
<Hairo> i get it once in a while
<pkulas> I got it everytime
<Hairo> and kate works fine
<Hairo> so it's just a minor annoyance
<darthanubis> well, if I wanted quality control, I'd have stayed with Debian
<pkulas> quality control with very old software you mean :)
<darthanubis> you must not know what you are doing
<darthanubis> thats an OLD meme
<darthanubis> even if it were still true, we are all here dealing with buggy new software
<darthanubis> how many hours here instead of being productive using the system?
<pkulas> Yeah, but some software just call for update
<darthanubis> and then I update it
<pkulas> I tried few times Debian but never liked it, more problems than benefit for me
<darthanubis> plasma 5 will be great, but maybe it isn't yet on kubuntu
<darthanubis> "problems"
<darthanubis> it's not for everybody
<darthanubis> but here we are, still problems
<darthanubis> text editor can't open more than two files
<darthanubis> cmon
<darthanubis> thats silly
<darthanubis> I wish I hadn't seen that
<darthanubis> now I have to rethink my system. But thank you for pointing it out
<Hairo> wat
<Hairo> aside from the occasional kdeinit error kate works fine
<pkulas> as long you don't open these files by Dolphin
<Hairo> i'm only using dolphin
<pkulas> It's not a big trouble
<Hairo> been using it since beta2
<pkulas> Yes but you can just open Kate then open files by it interface
<pkulas> that's what I mean
<Hairo> i'm opening file with dolphin
<Hairo> i get the error dialog but it launchs anyway
<Hairo> *opening the files
<stoocot> had this problem a few weeks ago but I didn't open files one after another so coincidence was hard to catch
<ralgozino> drag & drop works fine too
<ralgozino> I've never noticed this bug untill now, wierd one indeed
<pkulas> +1 for drag &drop
<ralgozino> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pkulas> Oh I didn't notice this
<ralgozino> seems to be fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094#c15
<pkulas> And make new1 instead
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<stoocot> as I see dolphin is still kde4 app
<amari> In kubuntu 15.04 my laptop doesn't keep the brightness settings after reboot. Does anyone have a fix for this? Is it general or happens only in some configurations?
<pkulas> amari : Need to use xbacklight or similar app and add it to startup
<pkulas> amari : I have same issue every distro and didn't find a fix yet
<stoocot> brightness is restored to the level set under "systemsettings->energy saving" I set it to 50%
#kubuntu 2016-04-25
<SporkWitch> anyone know how to get mapping hotkeys to specific virtual desktops (apparently now called activities) to work?  I mapped keys, but no matter what it won't actually switch to them when i hit the key combos
<SporkWitch> only way that seems to work is to open the virtual desktop list with meta+q and click one with the rat
<Pici> 25
<militantpotato> Hello, I'm currently experiencing display corruption and crash at the login screen due to my AMD 390 not playing well with 16.04. here is my xorg.log, http://pastebin.com/3a4ffmYf .   Also, when I boot with nomodeset it shows my monitor as needing 80hz, but it's max is 60.
<militantpotato> The 80hz shows in system settings, sorry.
<JMichaelX> anyone have an idea how to get video thumbnailing to work in Dolphin, in 16.04?
<Hellfox> Buen día, una consulta.... eh arrastrado una aplicacion al escritorio del kubuntu 16 por ejemplo eh arrastrado el firefox al escritorio, como puedo agrandar o reducir el icono? como puedo mover el icono por q no me da la opción de molerlo.
<Khaotic> so hexchat doesnt minimize to the tray
<Khaotic> does hexchat minimize to the system tray in ubuntu 16.04 now?
<Khaotic> so i think i broke the system -tray or something
<Khaotic> i deleted ~/.kde/ ~/.cache/ ~/.local ~/.config
<Khaotic> and now hexchat wont minimize to the system tray.
<Khaotic> any idea how to fix?
<Khaotic> and hexchat said it's a kde issue
<JMichaelX> is there a setting that would cause the icons for apps with open windows to remain visible in the app launcher?
<brian> Hi community, I'm new to Kubuntu
<brian996> Kubuntu 16.04 have dependencies issue when installing the epson printer driver. Because my printer is EPSON L220 which didn't appear on the system known printer list so I have to download from official EPSON Linux site.
<brian996> Dependencies issue due to the driver is too old? Is there any solution to have L220 driver installed?
<JMichaelX> the 'driver manager' does not seem to be working, so far. it has been 'collecting information about your system' for like 2 hours now
<SporkWitch> JMichaelX: i see the same here
<SporkWitch> shortcuts for virtual desktops (now called activities) don't seem to work either
<JMichaelX> man, it would have been great if they'd just focused on letting KDE 4 mature for a few more years...
<SporkWitch> JMichaelX: i'm not entirely sure that's the issue.  yeah, there's some bugs like that, but the big problems seem to be related to making things "easier" for end-users, and making them less useful in the process.  Take the regional settings now.  "detailed" apparently means "no control beyond a country drop-down," time settings don't let you specify an NTP server or force a sync, and virtual
<SporkWitch> desktops have effectively been removed (can't set different widgets or wallpapers on each, meaning you can either use widgets or use virtual desktops, but not both)
<SporkWitch> i'm in the process of trying to use activities (since they're trying to force us to) for the same purpose as virtual desktops, but thanks to the fact that the shortcuts to switch directly to an activity don't work, i can't.
<valorie> SporkWitch: that is a problem within Qt itself
<valorie> personally I wish we'd stayed with Klocale but someone has to maintain such things
<valorie> volunteers are always welcome
<valorie> Khaotic: deleting ~/.kde/ ~/.cache/ ~/.local ~/.config ?
<valorie> what on earth were you thinking?
<valorie> when you logout and back in, you'll get nice new rather blank (default) versions
<valorie> and have to set up everything again
<SporkWitch> valorie: which is? the shortcuts not working, or the daft "settings" for time format and such?
<valorie> locale = time settings
<valorie> shortcuts not working seems very random -- a few people have problems, most don't, but we've not found a pattern to it yet
<valorie> I wonder if it might be permissions problems, but chowning the home folder doesn't often seem to fix it
<SporkWitch> valorie: i can confirm that the perms on the home folder were completely FUBAR after install, but that was easy enough to identify and fix, and it's been rebooted since that
<valorie> on driver manager, the maintainer is looking into it
<valorie> but again, seems very random
<valorie> driver manager for me works instantly
<SporkWitch> valorie: it'll let me set shortcuts to specific activities, and that's preserved when i reopen the settings (haven't rebooted since, yet), but they don't actually work to switch activities, and i'm trying to make them work exactly like virtual desktops used to and should
<valorie> please talk to Ivan in #plasma about activities
<SporkWitch> it's not as big a deal on my desktop, but on my laptop the changes to virtual desktops, combined with this bug with activities, has completely crippled my productivity
<valorie> he's interested in making them work for the users
<SporkWitch> (it's got me considering distro shopping for the first time in nearly a decade)
<SporkWitch> (i HATE distro shopping)
<valorie> for the virt desktops, there simply was no maintainer to step up
<valorie> free software is made by people who step up and contribute to the things they want
<valorie> volunteers are always welcome
<SporkWitch> i saw some comments on a bug report that imply otherwise.  the tone of the dev comments was "people are using them how we want activities to be used anyway, so we deliberately removed the functionality so you'll use activities instead"
<valorie> untrue
<valorie> many people use virt desktops within activities
<valorie> some comments on bug reports are unfortunate on both sides of an issue, for sure
<SporkWitch> trust me, i know, and most of the commenters in that thread used both.  but now that they REMOVED the ability to have different wallpapers and widgets on each virtual desktop (which was present in KDE4), they can't, and are left with exponentially more activities to achieve the same effect
<valorie> nasty user complaints sometimes get nasty devel replies, which is unfortunate
<valorie> devels are just people too
<SporkWitch> it was a bug report, not a nasty complaint, because such functionality disappearing rightly appears like a bug
<valorie> well, the person who stepped up to improve activities is not interested in virt desktops
<valorie> he's interested in better-functioning activities
<valorie> you can't blame him for working on what he loves and prefers
<SporkWitch> clearly; if shortcuts to switch straight to them would work, it'd at least be manageable.  don't like being forced to use them, but if it's what i have to do to maintain my functionality and workflow, i'll bend over and take it
<valorie> SporkWitch: I've not read that bug report, so I wasn't labelling it specifically
<valorie> like I said, please work with Ivan to see if it can be done, and if so, how
<SporkWitch> i use kubuntu so that i DON"T have to spend more than 5 minutes after the install configuring things to my liking; if i wanted to spend a couple hours doing it, i'd use something like arch lol (and i don't, want turn-key lol)
<SporkWitch> fair enough; that's his name on here?
<valorie> in #plasma
<SporkWitch> yeah, but that's his handle?
<valorie> Ivan|athome or so, often
<SporkWitch> k
<valorie> and I understand your desire not to spend time configuring
<valorie> I love that about Kubuntu as well, and we want things to work well for our users
<valorie> there is a distinction between the work we (Kubuntu) do (bugs on launchpad) and that of KDE devels (bug reports on bko)
 * valorie works in both
<SporkWitch> i get that; i know KDE != kubuntu
<valorie> good
<SporkWitch> i raised my question in both channels, since it resulted from the switch to 16.04 (i always use LTS releases, again, to minimize my time spent working on the workstation, and maximize the time spent on the work the workstation is FOR)
<valorie> I often see ubuntu questions in #kde, and for instance gnome or arch questions here!
<SporkWitch> i love the new aesthetic, just not the reduction in functionality
<valorie> afaik Kubuntu doesn't set up keyboard shortcuts etc. -- that is set up in KDE Plasma defaults
<valorie> that said, we have a "kubuntu-settings" package
<SporkWitch> maybe one thing you could help me with, if this doesn't work out.  on the DM login screen it has a dropdown to select other WMs.  Is there any trick to getting one i install to show up there?  Are there any i can just 'aptitude install foo' and have show up to select?  If i have to switch, i've been thinking of checking out some tiling WMs
<valorie> but I'm not a coder, I've not worked with that or even looked inside
<SporkWitch> yeah, i set the shortcuts, they just don't do anything once they're set lol
<valorie> DM as in sddm?
<SporkWitch> (they're not mapped by default, have to go into the settings and map them)
<SporkWitch> if that's what kubuntu is using, yeah
<SporkWitch> the display manager (DM) would be the thing that provides the shiny graphical login screen, rather than loggin in at the terminal and then typing "startx"
<valorie> you should be able to install any of the desktops, such as unity-desktop, gnome-desktop, etc.
<valorie> tiling WMs, not sure
<SporkWitch> the window manager (WM) would be KDE, and desktop environments (DE) tend to bundle a DM and WM (like KDE does)
<valorie> window manager is Kwin
<valorie> and indeed that is part of plasma, but people do run plasma with other WMs
<valorie> not sure why
 * valorie is a fan of plasma and kwin
<SporkWitch> interesting; didn't realize they segregated the two
<SporkWitch> yeah, some of the widgets are handy.  I particularly like the different performance monitors and the folder views, but they're less useful when i can't have different sets of them on different desktops
<valorie> especially with all the work on Wayland, the code has become much less intertwined
<SporkWitch> hence trying to make activities do what virtual desktops used to
<SporkWitch> this is the first i've heard of wayland in ages, i was beginning to think it was vaporware lol
<SporkWitch> is it being used in 16.04?
<valorie> nope, some of the devels are running it most of the time
<valorie> not yet in 16.04 without specifically switching to it
<SporkWitch> gotcha
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland
<SporkWitch> off the top of your head, what version of KDE5 is being used in 16.04 right now?  the "about" tab in KDE help doesn't list a version number...
<valorie> you mean plasma?
<SporkWitch> sorry, you just explained that, heh; yes, plasma
<valorie> (you can run plasmashell --version in cli)
<SporkWitch> danke
<valorie> we had to go with 5.5 for release
<valorie> 5.6 was released after feature freeze
<valorie> so hopefully we'll have it in backports soon
<valorie> when some other issues are ironed out and we can roll it easily
<SporkWitch> gotcha
<SporkWitch> valorie: is it possible to make a window display in all activities?
<valorie> what sort of window?
<SporkWitch> an application window (same functionality as "pinning" with virtual desktops, so the window appears on all virtual desktops)
<valorie> the main problem I have with activities is that they mostly work with KDE applications, whereas I heavily use Chromium, for instance
<valorie> sad but true
<SporkWitch> so say i have a browser window open, the SAME window (not program) would be open on all
<valorie> Konq used to win, but no longer does.....
<SporkWitch> great, so even if i get this working, i still lose functionality >_<
<valorie> SporkWitch: might work if in Konqueror, or Rekonq
<valorie> but .....
<valorie> :(
<valorie> dunno if it will/can be made to work with Chr/FF
<valorie> Ivan is the one who knows
<SporkWitch> sorry, i realize how much of an ass i seem, but this is a massive disruption to my workflow.  rather than actually getting work done today, i've been fighting with this stuff
<SporkWitch> yeah, he's not online at the moment or i'd poke him
<valorie> most of the KDE devels are in Europe, so CET or so
<SporkWitch> makes sense
<SporkWitch> valorie: so apparently yes, you can make a window appear on all activities, so yeah, all that's needed to reproduce proper virtual desktop functionality is for direct shortcuts to be fixed, so i don't have to cycle through them all with meta+tab
<valorie> oh very good
<SporkWitch> if someone else asks, it's in the alt+f3 menu -> activities.  there's checkboxes for each activity and an "all activities" radio button
<valorie> the kub podcast guys want to do one on activities
<valorie> because they all use them differently
<SporkWitch> i don't see how; it's just another name for virtual desktops. the only difference is that they're buggy, lower performance, and (the one good thing) you can tie power settings and similar to specific activities (e.g. to prevent screen sleeping in "video" but not in others).  shoot me a link, i may have a low opinion of them, especially since i'm being forced to use them when i don't want to, but
<SporkWitch> i'm open to learning and being convinced
<valorie> they haven't done the session yet, so there is no link
<valorie> bugs can be fixed
<valorie> anyway, sorry -- no time for more discussion about this tonight
<SporkWitch> what's the link to their site, though; i've never heard of kub podcast
<SporkWitch> no worries, i realize how late it is; have a good night
<valorie> I'm practicially falling asleep typing
<valorie> lol
<valorie> #kubuntu-podcast or the podcast section of kubuntu.org
<SporkWitch> rgr; have a good night
<viewer|24210> hi there
<viewer|24210> can anyone tell me that kubuntu 16.04 is a stable as it comes with kde plasma 5 which is considered as not much stable as compared to kde 4
<soee> ...
<dsealius> hi
<nakki> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> hey
<viewer|39599> ive just burnt kubuntu 16.4 to disc when i run it asks for login i like to know it
<soee> viewer|39599: just hit Enter key ?
<BluesKaj> viewer|39599,  disable secure boot in your uefi/bios
<soee> :)
<clivejo> if its the Live session you might have to login with username="kubuntu" with a blank password
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> don't saw any update.. but for xenial, are there no backports?
<noaXess> or is there a new repo?
<BluesKaj>  noaXess updates for what?
<noaXess> yeah.. there are no xenial backports.. are they moved anywhere else or in progress
<soee> noaXess: there are ont backports yet for Xenial
<noaXess> cause im searching reason why amarok was removed from xenial..
<soee> it is not removed
<soee> in 15.10 version 2.9beta was backported but for LTS 2.8 stable was used
<noaXess> and where is it?
<soee> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<soee> 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu9
<soee> !xenial amarok
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16047863/
<noaXess> aha.. wait.. seams some cache
<soee> noaXess: apt remove amarok-common * apt install --reinstall amarok
<noaXess> jep.. sorry. ;) LOL
<soee> *&
<tanjoodo-> how do kubuntu upgrades work?
<tanjoodo-> does it wipe the whole system?
<Pici> Tanjoodo: that would be silly.  It upgrades the packages in-place.
<Tanjoodo> Pici, thanks, just making sure
<kaddi> since the upgrade to 16.04 my battery status is no longer showing in the systray.. How do I get it back?
<soee> are you on a machine that uses battery ?
<kaddi> yeah, I'm on a laptop
<kaddi> and right now I'm using it with no power connected.. so it would be good to know what the battery status is
<soee> if so right click on systray Systray Options -> Systray Settings
<soee> and find this entry there and mark it to be alsways shown if you like
<kaddi> hm, ok seems to be a deeper problem.. that just says no battery availabe now
<soee> ;)
<viewer|7892> Hi all. Is there a possibility to update to the most current plasma desktop?
<kaddi> so  either i just invented the perpetuum mobile by accident or something else is broken
<soee> viewer|7892: In Kubuntu - not yet. We have 5.5.5 atm. and 5.6 should be backportend in upcoming weeks i think
<kaddi> myrti@mytree:/sys/class/power_supply/BAT1$ upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT1
<kaddi>   native-path:          BAT1
<kaddi>   vendor:               SAMSUNG Electronics
<kaddi>   model:                SR Real Battery
<kaddi> it still exists
<kaddi> myrti@mytree:/sys/class/power_supply/BAT1$ acpi
<kaddi> Battery 0: Discharging, 37%, 01:04:08 remaining
<kaddi> even acpi is still working
<viewer|7892> thank you soee - so I will just have to wait and see
<SporkWitch> so i can't seem to find the installer script for dvd codecs.  restricted extras and the individual packages show as installed
<MrSassyPants> Just updated to 16.04, can't add new wireless connections, something about connection.gateway-ping-timeout and guint
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ have you seen this wireless connection problem ?
<viewer|7892> bye then
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: bye
<BluesKaj> soee, MrSassyPants, ususally that results from a missing wfi driver, suggest use ethernet to find the driver in the repos
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to o for a while
<MrSassyPants> hmm Ill look into that thanks
<menace> 1
<parveen> hi there
<parveen> i have installed kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. while i run it in live mode it is showing me hibernate option in leave. but after i have installed it in my laptop it is not showing hibernate option
<parveen> please help me on this. if is disabled in settings tell me
<SporkWitch> if you figure it out, let me know; i haven't been able to get suspend-to-disk to work since 12.04 or so
<viewer|8009> hi
<viewer|8009> any chanel of kubuntu in spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> oops , didn't see the quit
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> they never wait for an answer
<clivejo> two minutes and puff, they are gone
<BluesKaj> instant gratification generation
<witheld> Okay, I'm on Kubuntu 15.10 which is Plasma version 5.4.2
<witheld> And KDE keeps forgetting my keyboard settings in the middle of sessions and every time I log out
<witheld> including the layout
<witheld> which is a huge problem
<witheld> Just every few hours, my keyboard doesn't work right anymore
<Zren_> try the backports maybe?
<Zren_> witheld: it _might_ have been fixed in 5.5, but I don't know.
<prof7bit> my updates notification in Kubuntu 16:04 suddenly stopped notifying me about updates a few weeks ago, where is this configured?
<prof7bit> when I start it manually (from the icon in the systray) I see this: http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461601868_4292145_18b2937a72.png but this window has absolutely no user interface to configure anything, no right mouse button, so settings button, no menu, nothing.
<markslaw> I had a problem yesterday trying to resolve a video driver issue. The monitor was intermittently going black for a few seconds at a time. I found what looked like the right driver and installed it. It initially looked good, but the glitching continues today. I found the driver for this card on the manufacturer's website, but when I tried to run the
<markslaw>  install routine, it asked for a kubuntu 15.10 install disk and I'm running 16.04. Can I safely burn a 15.10 disc and use it to install the driver ro do I need to wait for them to support 16.04 explicitly?
<prof7bit> and it won't notify me about updates anymore as it always used to do few months ago,
<prof7bit> is this Ubuntu stuff or is this an original KDE component?
<Zren_> prof7bit: Did you uncheck it from extra items in the systray?
<markslaw> prof7bit: I had the same problem a few months ago. Here is the way I resolved it (that day's entry from my rootlog:
<markslaw> 19 March 2016
<markslaw> For some time now, I haven't been able to do system upgrades or upgrade certain packages. After going online for support and nothing really working, I made sure that I had good, current backups and marked two broken packages for deletion in Muon Package Manager and applied the changes. surprise, surprise, IT WORKED! Everythingnormalized. I guess th
<markslaw> e lesson here is that if a package shows up as broken, it really isn't being used anyway, and it's okay to delete it. I think, I hope...
<prof7bit> Zren_:   it is checked
<Zren_> Does AppMenu > Notifications > Muon, show a notificatio set?
<prof7bit> markslaw: from time to time I do a sudo apt-update followed by sudo apt full-ugrade in the konsole and this goes through without errors, usually updates a lot of stuff if I do it only once or twice a week but the icon in the systray will become red and notify me ONLY after the sudo apt update has run, then it magically sees the new packages.
<prof7bit> Zren_:  what is AppMenu?  Do you mean the Kicker start menu or how it is called nowadays?
<Zren_> Is that what it's called?
<prof7bit> Zren_:  I don't know how it is called, things are changing so fast in KDE every few years
<Zren_> Used to just saying Start >
<prof7bit> Zren_: I have problems locating anything with "Notifications" (let alone "Notifications -> Muon") in the start menu
<prof7bit> I found something in the system settings
<Zren_> Ah, weird.
<Zren_> Guess your distro doesn't have .desktop links to everything in the system settings
<prof7bit> (translated from german back to english): personal settings -> notificatiuons -> other notifications -> "update information" (probably, it reads "Aktualisierungsinformationen" ) it is all checked and for type it it is selected "notification window and symbol in system tray"
<prof7bit> Zren_: my distro is Kubunt Xenial 16.04
<prof7bit> +u
<Zren_> https://github.com/KDE/plasma-pk-updates/blob/master/src/plasma/contents/ui/main.qml#L53
<prof7bit> i upgraded it a few months ago from 15.something and before that it was 14.someting with kde 4
<Zren_> is it a laptop?
<prof7bit> no, a desktop pc
<prof7bit> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461603363_2579613_e474b57ebc.png    http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/s_1461603391_8659794_147abb03d0.png
<prof7bit> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461603391_8659794_147abb03d0.png
<viewer|6272> anyone who knows about packaging plan for plasma 5.6.x now that 16.04 is out?
<Zren_> its not the notification if it appears when you do apt-get update
<Zren_> which i think you mentioned earlier
<typhoon_2099> Hey guys, I've upgraded to 16.04 and now I can't log into my laptop. If I Alt+F2 into the command line and startx I can load the desktop but I get the error message "No shell packages are installed".
<bluspyder> ciao
<prof7bit> Zren_: I'm not even sure how it is *suppoesed* to work, I only know how it used to work a few months ago:
<prof7bit> normally the symbol was hidden behind the triangle
<prof7bit> when there were updates it would appear in the systray, always visible,
<prof7bit> i could click it and it would tell me how many updates and a button to click to do the updates.
<prof7bit> the update program itself that would pop up had a configuration in the lower left corner to configure the updates, I had set it to downloadautomatically  but not install them
<prof7bit> when there were important security updates the icopn would become red
<prof7bit> now it is permanently hidden behind the triangle and does not detect any updates anymore unless I manually do apt-get update in the konsole
<prof7bit> and the updater that comes up when I click it is not the old program anymore that it used to be but this strange new application http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461601868_4292145_18b2937a72.png with the half baked unfinished UI that has no configuration at all, not even a menu
<prof7bit> the unfinished unusable UI and the missing configuration makes me suspect it is some Canonical (K)ubuntu thing and does not belong to native KDE
<prof7bit> but whatever it is and wherever it comes from there must be a way to configure the auto updates but I cannot find it.
<prof7bit> i found out its name: its "plasma-discover" and its UI is really broken: http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461606116_1692249_e6415a15b0.png
<prof7bit> So this is supposed to be the new LTS version of Kubuntu?
<marco-parillo> 16.04 LTS, correct.
<Zren_> prof7bit: No idea where it's suppose to be running apt-get update
<Zren_> but you could always add it to crontab
<sithlord48> prof7bit: run kdesudo /usr/bin/software-properties-kde --attach 0 --dont-update (thats what discover runs to config updates)
<sithlord48> discover is not for power users but noone has steped up to maintain muon :(
<prof7bit> sithlord48: what does the --dont-update option do?
<prof7bit> sithlord48: "thats what discover runs to config updates" <-- I have not found anything in discover to open this (or any other) configuration dialog, what do you mean by "thats what discover runs to config updates"?
<prof7bit> when does it run that?
<sithlord48> when you click on the menu -> advanced -> configure software updates
<sithlord48> dont--update makes it not run apt update after you close the config dialog
<sithlord48> prof7bit: to the right of the search bar should be a menu button (||| but vertical)
<denza242> Should I upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10? Or should I wait a bit? I heard there's some bugs with plasma in 16.04 at the moment.
<prof7bit> sithlord48:  http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/16/0425/h_1461606116_1692249_e6415a15b0.png
<Zren_> Most anoying thing about discover is that it doesn't show the package name in the detail view.
<sithlord48> yeah i seen that in your screen shot
<sithlord48> prof7bit:  that is why i provided you with the command to launch the dialog
<Zren_> It shows the addon package names, but not the one you're about to install. :/
<prof7bit> oh, this empty area responds to mouse clicks
<prof7bit> brilliant UI
<sithlord48> your missing the icon for that on mine its shows correctly
<prof7bit> I can remember a time when there were menu bars, easy to use, intuitive...
<sithlord48> crtl + M should get you a menu bar if it supports one..
<sithlord48> i like the menu bar also
<prof7bit> but nowadays meverything must look like the crippled UI on a mobile phone, even if it makes it almost unusable
<sithlord48> gotta support touch screens like on my laptop (that never get used)
<prof7bit> there must be a service that does the downloading of the updates, how is this done, is it a systemd job, is it a kde service? What is its name? Maybe I am missing some Package that was not installed for some strange reason when I upgraded from 14.04 -> 15.x -> 16.04?
<sithlord48> iirc its just a cron job . what does that dialog say for autochecking (mine is set daily)
<prof7bit> daily, download only.
<sithlord48> maybe change the setting a reset it ?
<prof7bit> I remember the downloading has worked a few weeks ago before it suddenly switched to this discover thing instead of the old updater
<prof7bit> when I did apt-get dist-upgrade everything was already downloaded and it began unpacking immediately but this was weeks ago
<blaataap> I am in a kubuntu 16.04 live session trying to open my camera by usb. The thing says "kio camera plugin not found".
<blaataap> kio_kamera actually
<sithlord48> blaataap:  maybe install kamera ?
<blaataap> it's installed.
<prof7bit> sithlord48: it seems I do not have any cron job set up here for *any* user at all. Do you know which package configured this, maybe I can reconfigure it
<blaataap> now I try to load the SD card directly into my computer, and it is not getting recognised, loaded or mounted.
<sithlord48> prof7bit:  no idea
<sithlord48> blaataap:  how big is the card?
<blaataap> 8GB
<prof7bit> I guess I must set up a virtual machine with a fresh ubuntu and see how it is supposed to be configured there
<sithlord48> yeah prof7bit sorry idk where its configured
<blaataap> it used to work (at least the card) in my previous 16.04 install
<blaataap> but I just want to know how to access it now.
<sithlord48> blaataap:  well i was gonna say be sure to install exfat but @ 8gb it could be fat32 format..
<blaataap> i just want to take a picture off
<sithlord48> if the disc is formated exfat you need to install the exfat-fuse package to be able to mout it
<blaataap> it should show up in blkid right
<sithlord48> the disc yes the formating no
<blaataap> i don't see any dmesg when I put it in either.
<blaataap> it worked like a week ago and I never touched the motherboard or anything.
<sithlord48> blaataap:  so you don't see it in lsblk?
<blaataap> no. How can I manually access the camera (on usb)?
<blaataap> oh lsblk didn't use yet, sorry
<blaataap> camera doesn't show up in lsblk
<blaataap> it's a different protocol
<blaataap> how can I mount it?
<sithlord48> the camera wont only the sd card
<sithlord48> using the KIO
<blaataap> which doesn't work.
<sithlord48> lests start over.. blaataap when you plug the sd card in to you see it in lsblk?
<sithlord48> if you do and you can't mount the card try installing the exfat-fuse package . alot of cameras today will use exfat as the format of the card (for a few years now)
<blaataap> no, but I'm using gphotofs now on the camera :).
<blaataap> ok
<sithlord48> my camera (cannon rebel t3i) will not work with the kio in dolphin and i can only get my pictures off using digikam
<blaataap> I'm done, thanks, still no clue about the sdcard, but I have to get on.
<blaataap> oh ok
<blaataap> gphotofs is easy, you only need to specify a mount point, and you can use it as a user :)
<blaataap> thanks, gotta go though.
<blaataap> xx
<sithlord48> blaataap:  later
<SJr> I had heard that there was talk that Kubuntu 16.04 and/or Kubuntu 15.10 would be the last releases, was that just rumours?
<sithlord48> SJr:  a rumour for now
<viewer|80847> hi, kde plas is hanging and giving slow start up speed what to do
<viewer|80847> plasma
<viewer|80847> knck knock
<viewer|80847> can anyone help me out
<soee> viewer|80847: on a fresh install or upgrade ?
<viewer|80847> fresh install
<viewer|80847> how to downgrade from plasma
<soee> viewer|80847: downgrade to what ?
<viewer|80847> previous verison of kde
<soee> KDE4 ?
<viewer|80847> ya
<soee> you would have to use older Kubuntu version
<soee> since 15.04 Kubuntu is using Plasma 5
<soee> i  never had problems with hanging of Plasma, and 5.5.5 is pretty stable
<viewer|80847> k
<blaataap> who was the guy who responded to me earlier? I want to say it worked out.
<blaataap> my printer instantly gets recognised by the system now in this version of kubuntu
<blaataap> scanning, more difficult, although there is (hard) info on the ubuntu wiki about it.
<blaataap> ah sithlord48 but he's gone.
<blaataap> ksnapshot is not installed by default.
<soee> :)
<soee> blaataap: ksnapshot is obsolate
<soee> now Spectacle is used for this tasks
<blaataap> oh
<blaataap> it's interface is worse.
<blaataap> the audio device configuration thing chrashed when I tried to use it.
<blaataap> then the pulse audio command line app doesn't always work.
<MrSassyPants> BluesKaj Negative, it's not a missing wifi driver, i've installed & tried different ones and the wifi would appear to be working. Other people seem to have the same error when creating non-wifi connections: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321553
<keithzg> Hrmm time to remember the systemd blame command, 'cause booting is taking *way* longer now with 16.04.
<Unit193> systemd-analyze blame
<Unit193> Or plot
<keithzg> Unit193: Oho, I didn't even know about plot. I'm assuming that makes a fancy graph
<Unit193> keithzg: Of course.  -analyze has a few handy options.
<keithzg> Huh, took almost 14 seconds to mount a local BTRFS volume, which appears to have held many things up. I wonder why it took so long.
<MrSassyPants> cc BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> MrSassyPants: guess it depends on the wifi chip brand, some are more linux friendly then others. I just did a clean install of 1604 on my laptop which has the bcm4313
<BluesKaj_> then=than
<MrSassyPants> BluesKaj_, I guess it's not the wifi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761646/intermittent-networkmanager-error-on-importing-ovpn-files-or-editing-such-conne
<MrSassyPants> or it is the wifi but it's new to 16.04
 * keithzg reboots to see if things the slow mounting can be fixed as easily as it might appear (enabling space_cache on the btrfs drive).
<keithzg> Huh, "sudo service $servicename disable" doesn't actually work anymore?
<keithzg> I guess I'll deign to try and use systemctl instead.
 * keithzg reboots *again*
<keithzg> Yeah *that* worked to disable the service in question. Hrmm. So the old "service" command isn't reliable anymore? That's unfortunate.
<Unit193> keithzg: Are you sure you don't mean  update-rc.d disable  ?
<keithzg> Unit193: I've always just used "service servicename enable/disable/start/stop/restart/reload/etcetc"
<Unit193> keithzg: Manpage in trusty doesn't indicate anything about 'disable|enable'.
<keithzg> *shrug* I dunno, it didn't spit out any complaints when I ran it either though.
<keithzg> Hrrmmm it doesn't spit out any complaints no matter what I try, actually.
<Unit193> Just passes it along to whatever.  Anywho, there is a compatibility layer, fwiw.
<keithzg> Fair enough, I do always forget about update-rc.d (in part because the .d keeps making me think it's just a config directory somewhere)
<Unit193> Indeed, odd name.
<Unit193> keithzg: In case you didn't see/notice, systemctl disable sync'd the init script too, as updaterc does for systemd.
<markslaw> driver manager in System Settings has a ? over it. I know that this means it's compromised. The question is how do I correct it?
<soee> ?
<addtru> I did install kubuntu 16.04 today. But, to my complete surprise, the package "pppoe" was not available on system. So I could not connect to the internet. Tried to setup the connection via network manager, but was unsuccessful. I don't have a router but connect directly to fast Ethernet. Usually I would type sudo pppoeconf and that triggered a text based interface where I would put my credentials for ISP. Anyone had this issue?
<soee> uh im not familir with it
<valorie> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<valorie> addtru: ^^^
<valorie> markslaw: can you provide a screenshot?
<addtru> <ubottu>  correct, but the package ”pppoe” was missing from kubuntu 16.04
<valorie> what do you mean by "compromised"?
<valorie> !info pppoe
<ubottu> pppoe (source: rp-pppoe): PPP over Ethernet driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 68 kB, installed size 245 kB
<valorie> it is not missing
<addtru> In ubuntu 16.04 is present,but in kubuntu 16.04 32 bitis missing
<valorie> because it was not on the DVD doesn't mean it is missing, just that it was not installed by default
<addtru> I got it
<addtru> but still, I found this very silly
<valorie> addtru: we all use the same archive, since Kubuntu IS ubuntu
<valorie> our ISO was over-size, and we had to cut out everything not essential to most people
<addtru> if you do not believe me, i can mail the dvd to you :)
<valorie> I noticed while getting the ISOs for all the flavors that most ISOs were over-size this time
<valorie> I have all the ISOs, and the manifests for all of them are online
<valorie> we can't include everything
<valorie> but it's all in the archive, free for all
<addtru> yes, it is
<addtru> still, I was used to have it on the live cd
<addtru> anyway, I just dropped kubuntu 16.04 for now
<addtru> I will stay with 14.04 on my main computer
<Fritigern> addtru: Why not dowload the 32-bit deb and its dependencies to a USB stick (aka flash drive) and install after installing 16.04?
<user|49174> Have tried USB flash drive and experienced multiple problems. I would pay for the shipping.
<valorie> addtru: please file a bug on launchpad about missing pppoe
<valorie> easiest way is in the cli: `ubuntu-bug pppoe`
<TerminalVelocity> just upgraded to 16.04.  I'm loving it thus far, with one glaring exception.  i have 2 monitors set up.  and, on the left monitor, i've configured the KDE plan to be displayed at the bottom of the screen on the LEFT monitor.  when i lock my screen, and return by supplying my password, the KDE panel is re-arranged to display on the RIGHT monitor.
<TerminalVelocity> how do i keep the panel locked in one place
<valorie> TerminalVelocity: you should be able to set that up in "kscreen"
<valorie> found in systemsettings
<valorie> or just type alt+space which brings up krunner, and then type screen and choose from the dropdown
<TerminalVelocity> Valorie: yup, i tried that using system settings...i set things up just the way i wanted it ... then, it moves from the LEFT monitor to the RIGHT monitor after I unlock my screen
<valorie> no option to lock the layout?
 * valorie has only a laptop, so can't test
<mlc> Hi kubuntu users
<valorie> TerminalVelocity: we've been getting multi-screen complaints and most of them seem to come from Qt 5.5
<TerminalVelocity> valorie: i did not see that under display configuration in system settings
<valorie> and be fixed in Qt 5.6
<mlc> I've got a tearing issue in kubuntu 16.04, any idea?
<valorie> not sure when Ubuntu will allow that into the archives
<mlc> plz
<valorie> TerminalVelocity: you can check in #plasma for sure
<TerminalVelocity> valorie: ughhhh ... i'm using QA 5.5.1 (from the upgrade)
<TerminalVelocity> *Qt
<TerminalVelocity> valorie: ok, thanks for the suggestions
<valorie> well, we're urging Ubuntu to upgrade as soon as possible
<TerminalVelocity> valorie: i sure hope so...b/c this was working just fine under Kubuntu 15.10
<valorie> as the only user, it used to be our prerogative to upgrade it, but now Ubuntu proper also uses it, so upgrades must go at their pace
<valorie> TerminalVelocity: then please consult with the devels in #plasma and perhaps file a bug about it
<valorie> they can tell you whether bugs.kde.org or launchpad is better
<TerminalVelocity> valorie: sure, no problem
<soee_> mlc: hi
<soee_> System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor select Repaint whole screen for vsync and check Disable compositor for fullscreen windows
<mlc> thanks
<mlc> i'll try
<mlc> good night all
<tux|dude> Welp I got 16.04 up and running in the end although I had to do a clean install
<valorie> upgrade didn't work well?
 * valorie upgraded two laptops with few issues
<blaataap> do you suppose the system will get in trouble if you remount /tmp some time after boot?
<blaataap> I mean before logging in as a user (in kde) you mount an encrypted /tmp on top of it, hiding the old one.
<valorie> what would be the point of that?
<blaataap> to have an encrypted volume for it that is unlocked after boot.
<dbrom> Hello all...  Jusy installed kubuntu 15.04 and cant get java to start running
<valorie> it's meant to be flushed on quit anyway
<blaataap> if any handles are open to the old one they remain open
<blaataap> to those programs
<dbrom> I have iceburg bust still having the same issue
<valorie> dbrom: 15.04 is no longer support
<valorie> supported
<blaataap> it's just that some programs default to using /tmp for stuff that might be considered user data.
<tux|dude> Yeah, the update backfired and I couldn't get my system fixed so I had to do a clean install
<blaataap> if user data is encrypted, then so should be tmp, but if you have an unencrypted root.....
<tux|dude> Oh well
<valorie> blaataap: you might ask about these issues on ##linux
<valorie> off-topic here
<blaataap> maybe we should collapse all channels into one #offtopic and all talk there, so no one can ever go offtopic anymore ;-).
<valorie> dbrom: can you say why you installed 15.04 rather than a supported version?
<tux|dude> atm I'm just reinstalling all my guff now
<dbrom> its 15.10
<valorie> ok, that is supported through this summer
<valorie> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<blaataap> you could have done that straight away.....
<valorie> dbrom: java is not installed by default
<blaataap> particularly in kde I think user data is in /tmp/kde-<user>
<markslaw> I stepped away from the computer for a few minutes. Someone asked for a screen shot of my System Settings with the driver manager showing that it is troubled. Here it is:http://imgur.com/gallery/XGud0l4/new How do I get it functioning again?
<markslaw> http://imgur.com/gallery/XGud0l4/new
<valorie> markslaw: now I see what you mean
<valorie> and can report that my systemsettings does not display this question mark
<valorie> !info driver-manager
<ubottu> Package driver-manager does not exist in xenial
<valorie> !info driver-manager-kde
<ubottu> Package driver-manager-kde does not exist in xenial
<valorie> hmmm
<markslaw> so why does it show up in my installation of xenial?!
<valorie> got it, apt-cache search tells me that the packagename is kubuntu-driver-manager
<valorie> and that there is also a -dbg (debug) package you can also install
<markslaw> where do i get it?
<valorie> so, my advice would be to `sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-driver-manager && sudo apt install kubuntu-driver-manager-dbg`
<valorie> in the commandline
<valorie> you can copy/paste by selecting between the ticks `
<valorie> control+v
<valorie> and in konsole, paste with control+shift+v
<valorie> oops, copy with control+c
<markslaw> just ran it. now to reboot and try it out. thanks.
<markslaw> i'm back. just rebooted after reinstalling driver manager and no change.
<valorie> markslaw: please file a bug
<markslaw> how
<valorie> the easiest way is in the commandline: `ubuntu-bug kubuntu-driver-manager`
<valorie> and please attach your image (not just the link to imgur)
<valorie> the devel was looking at bug reports the other day
<valorie> and trying to test them with little success
<valorie> so your report with the -dbg package installed might help
#kubuntu 2016-04-26
<JMichaelX> anyone know how to get video thumbnail previews to work in Dolphin, in 16.04?
<SporkWitch> JMichaelX: install ffmpegthumbs
<SporkWitch> should work anyway... doesn't seem that it supports the format any of my videos are in...
<JMichaelX> i have ffmpegthumbs installed, but still no video preview thumbnails
<viewer|CallMeFis> Has anyone experience screen refresh rate issues with 16.04?
<tux|dude> Welp I've basically got all my shit set back up in 16.04 now (thankfully that reinstall didn't set me "too" far back)
<ibedonc> hello
<thelionroars> I'm getting a lot of 'forbidden file type' errors when trying to update using apt-get, can anyone help? https://gist.github.com/thelionroars/b47594f8afa1191c576640424cd1a0c3
<Unit193> thelionroars: I presume you use apt-cacher-ng?
<thelionroars> how presumptuous of you
<thelionroars> but yes
<Unit193> 0.8.8-1 in Debian (not sure if the fix was backported) was the first one to support appstream.  I believe by-hash was backported, though.
<Unit193> (LP #819852)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 819852 could not be found
<Unit193> Err, right...
<Unit193> So yes, 0.7.26-1ubuntu0.1 in trusty *should* work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher-ng/0.7.26-1ubuntu0.1
<user|50900> Can anyone tell me what the default password is for kdewallet?
<valorie> user|50900: afaik, there is no default password
<user|50900> It asks me for a password when connecting to wifi after restart and I haven't gotten the option to set it
<valorie> hmmm, I use my user password for that
<valorie> try that?
<user|50900> That doesn't work for me
<valorie> :(
<valorie> how about return?
<valorie> some use no password at all
<user|50900> also not working
<valorie> I guess you could ask in #kde; nobody else seems to be here
<valorie> answering, I mean
<noaXess> hey all.
<noaXess> does anybody also has issue in dolphin (15.12.3 kde fw 5.18.0) on editing places and set an icon? i only can set system icons, but can't choose other icons, eg. own made icons... it does not open any selection dialog
<noaXess> edit place > clock on: Choose an icon > select: Other icons > click: Browse... nothing happens
<fbr> hello
<fbr> I'm testing kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop
<fbr> everinth seems to be fine, just a litte wireless problem
<fbr> everything
<fbr> my wifi card is seen by Kubuntu
<fbr> but not by network manager
<hateball> fbr: How do you mean it is "seen"?
<hateball> fbr: Does it show when you run "lspci" ?
<fbr> $ sudo iwconfig
<fbr> wlp5s0    IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any
<fbr>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<fbr>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<fbr>           Encryption key:off
<fbr>           Power Management:on
<fbr> but nothing in network manager
<fbr> my laptop is a Toshiba Tecra A50 that's working fine on 14.04
<hateball> fbr: Yes but what chipset does it use?
<hateball> It's very possible there's a kernel regression
<fbr> my chipset :  Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<hateball> That's quite strange, I use the same exact chipset
<hateball> fbr: Altho I had one boot fail for me, same thing as for you
<hateball> Just rebooted and network-manager behaved like it should again
<hateball> I didnt try reloading modules/nm, reboot is just as fast...
<fbr> I've reboot this morning but nothing change in network manager
<hateball> fbr: Anything interesting in dmesg?
<fbr> no
<fbr> and if I use iwconfig I think I can configure wifi access
<fbr> but it's a little bit easier with network manager :)
<hateball> fbr: and no luck if you "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service"  ?
<fbr> in
<fbr> Yesssss !!!!
<fbr> I can see wifi network
<fbr> what the fuck ?? Network manager start before wifi card ?
<hateball> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hateball> fbr: Yes I have seen some bugs about this
<hateball> Can't find a correct one right now tho
<hateball> At any rate, there's a workaround for now
<fbr> yes thanks for your help !
<fbr> maybe a right problem for network manager ?
<fbr> what is the good way to help to correct this issue ?
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Systemd dependency in Systemctl startup script probably would fix it.
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Would be good to have a Bug report on launchpad for this, see it we can replicate it
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: fbr
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Thanks
<fbr> launchpad kubuntu ou ubuntu ?
<fbr> s/ou/or/
<hateball> !bug | fbr
<ubottu> fbr: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I suspect that this is most likely an Ubuntu bug, certainly if you are sure that Netmgr starts before Wifi
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: If you report it to Kubuntu bugs, I will take care of triage later on 😃
<AceKing> I'm curious if anyone else is finding 16.04 glitchy? I freeze up out of nowhere, and figured there would be more updates by now. I wasn't getting any updates, so I manually ran one in konsole. All that updated was a 19 kb file. libmysqlclient20 mysql-client-core-5.7 mysql-common mysql-server-core-5.7. I'm thinking about going back to 14.04
<hateball> AceKing: What freezes?
<riz__> hi why only 16.4 lts on the official website?
<AceKing> hateball: Anything I'm working on. Nothing particular.
<soee_> riz__: what updates do you expect ?
<AceKing> hateball: It happens on both my PC, and laptop.
<riz__> im looking for the non lts version soee_
<AceKing> hateball: Another thing is setting up my network connections. I automatically connect to a VPN when my connections starts. Every tme I try setting it to automatically connect, I get an error.
<AceKing> Which by the way, does not automatically connect to the Internet when I first start up. I have to connect manually.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AceKing> Whenever I go to save a setting in my connections, on both my laptop, and my PC, I get this message: Failed to update connection Wired conn.... connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: Value "12515872" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timout' of type 'guint'
<dsealius> something I don't understand...
<dsealius> why there is a mysqld running and consuming 800 000 K of my memory ?
<BluesKaj> dsealius, do you use kmail and kontact etc?
<dsealius> no never
<dsealius> notice that I install kubuntu 16.04 last week and I just installed some extra package but nothing dealing with mysql
<BluesKaj> dsealius, which extra packages?
<pat_rick> hello
<pat_rick> has anyone else a problem with Akregator not saving the content of feeds?
<pat_rick> up to 15.10, when I exited Akregator and restarted, it would save the downloaded feeds and their status (read/unread)
<pat_rick> since 16.04, it doesn't
<pat_rick> it will download the content of my feeds anew and have them all unread
<pat_rick> tried changing the archiving options in the settings, but that didn't help
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Hmmm...
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I wonder if it is a change to Akonadi, and the MySQL 5.7 update that has broken something.
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I take it reprocible
<dsealius> BLuesKaj, vim build-essential cmake git tmux
<BluesKaj> pat_rick, I noticed that too
<pat_rick> BluesKaj: so I'm not alone at least
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: pat_rick: Please could you report a bug on this to bugs.kde.org for akkregator
<BluesKaj> dsealius, odd , those packages don't need a db afaik
<pat_rick> in the extended settings, I can choose the archive type, with "metakit" as default and alongsinde an button to edit the settings for that, but this one is greyed out
<pat_rick> not sure if that's connected
<pat_rick> telegram: can do that
<chron1cle> I have a clean install of 16.04 and I don't see where the mysql package is installed at all
<BluesKaj> chron1cle, dsealius yeah i checked muon , no mysql installed here either
<chron1cle> apt-cache rdepends mysql-server-5.7 maybe and see what's depending on it?
<BluesKaj> mysqld rather, ,,,mysql-common is installed , but it isn't running according to ksysguard
<dsealius> reverse depends shows me mythtv-backend-master, miriadb-server* and some mysql-related packages
<BluesKaj> ahh mythtv
<dsealius> what's that ?
<BluesKaj> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<chron1cle> tv tuner card?
<dsealius> I don't know that's dell optiplex all in one
<BluesKaj> dsealius, mythtv-master-backend has mysql as a dependency
<lordievader> That is not installed by default, is it?
<dsealius> if I make a apt-get remove, it removes the followings :
<dsealius> accountwizard akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator kaddressbook
<dsealius>   kdepim-runtime knotes kontact korganizer mysql-server-core-5.7
<dsealius> akonadi-server , is a important one isn't it ?
<BluesKaj> dsealius, yeah but if you akondi turned off then mysql should also be disabled
<BluesKaj> akonadi
<BluesKaj> ds turn akonadi -server off if you don't use kmail or any PIM packages, or the baloo search
<BluesKaj> dsealius,^
<dsealius> baloo search ? is that thing appearing when I press alt+space ?
<chron1cle> https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#ApplicationTable
<BluesKaj> dsealius, baloo search is in system settings>search>file search
<dsealius> I turned off akonadi, mysqld has stopped !
<dsealius> thank
<BluesKaj> good
<dsealius> is there a command to make it permanent ?
<dsealius> rc.local ?
<chron1cle> don't think it starts unless you launch one of those apps
<BluesKaj> it will be permanent if you don't turn it back on
<BluesKaj> akonadi-server that is
<BluesKaj> or baloo
<dsealius> BluesKaj, even after reboot  ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dsealius> good
<dsealius> I'm new to kde :)
<Kuser|Novice> Hi every one
<Kuser|Novice> Does someone can tell me if Kubuntu 14.04 is end of life ?
<hateball> !lts | Kuser|Novice
<ubottu> Kuser|Novice: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<hateball> Kuser|Novice: Short answer: No
<Kuser|Novice> okey good news then
<Kubevis> Does anyone know how to fix Dolphin video thumbnails for 16.04
<Kuser|Novice> I taught it was the reason why I had some 404 Not Found packages when I did an "apt-get update"
<Kuser|Novice> so actually I am unable to understand why it is unable to find those repository
<Kuser|Novice> hateball: do you have any idea why I got that ?
<hateball> Kuser|Novice: paste the results of your apt-get update
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> perhaps you have a PPA or something that is no longer functional
<Kuser|Novice> hateball: sur let me do that
<Kuser|Novice> hateball: I was thinking of it but it is the based kubuntu update PPA
<Kuser|Novice> does someone can give some help ?
<soee_> Kuser|Novice: with what ?
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> hey what happened to xchat?  I upgraded from 15.10 -> 16.04 and I don't see xchat available anymore (only xchat-gnome, which apparently has different default settings).. what gives/
<EvilRoey> ?
<acheron88> xchat is dead
<acheron88> now hexchat
<EvilRoey> acheron88: can you elaborate on this (I was suspecting this)
<acheron88> hexchat is a fork/continuation of xchat by other developers
<acheron88> was originally a fork just to support windows I think, but started doing linux builds when xchat itself died
<acheron88> it is 99.9% the same as xchat was, just with some updates and fixes
<acheron88> I'm using it now, and honeslty apartr from a slightly different icon you couldn't tell the difference
<acheron88> interface & settings the same
<acheron88> can even copy your xchat settings over to the ~/.config/hexchat/ directory and carry on as if you are using the old xchat
<CacheMoney> radeon_gem_object_create:62 alloc size 79Mb bigger than 64Mb limit
<CacheMoney> getting that error over and over in dmesg
<CacheMoney> just installed the kubuntu packages and after rebooting and loggin in, it just hangs at the splash screen for KDE
<BluesKaj> drop to a VT/TTY , login then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade , if any packages are held back, do sudo apt full-upgrade, then reboot
<BluesKaj> CacheMoney,^
<CacheMoney> okay
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1-F6 for the vt
<CacheMoney> ik
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> anyone here?
<WitherSlick> hi EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> hi again
<viewer|2920> Any way around the ubi-partman crash on install for 16.04?  Single disk, existing Windows partition, trying to install dual-boot.  Thanks in advance.
<EvilRoey> okay
<EvilRoey> oh awesome
<EvilRoey> color test2
<EvilRoey> oh great this is the oclor I was looking for.
<EvilRoey> nice.
<EvilRoey> שלום
<CacheMoney> got fed up and went back to XFCE lol
<WitherSlick> Just when I thought ktorrent was perfect a bug that makes it virtually unusable for me appears.
<WitherSlick> sigh
<WitherSlick> this was the best torrent client i've ever used, but apperently it can't cross seed torrents.
<kyaw> hello
<soee_> hiho
<kyaw> i want to ask a question about kubuntu software center discoverer
<WitherSlick> what's your question kyaw
<dbacc> hi, I changed (kubuntu 16.04) workspace and color theme to breeze dark, however, the window, button backgrounds are still staying light. Its only the borders of the windows that got dark. Is anyone else facing this problem?
<kyaw> 16.04 software center is showing off-frame text
<kyaw> am i the only one having it?
<kyaw> showing texts that is off the frame
<kyaw> the above three frame that's flipping like every 5 seconds or so. :)
<BluesKaj_> kyaw:  make sure your packages are all up to date
<WitherSlick> I swear KDE is so fucking nice, but it's so fucking buggy. I'm probably gonna switch back to XFCE :/
<aboudreault> I don't have that many bugs
<aboudreault> hey, does anyone go issues with the secondary monitor? Mine is getting laggy over time
<WitherSlick> Ktorrent still can't cross seed 3 years after the bug report was done
<aboudreault> latest nvidia driver installed, direct rendering enabled.... over 7000 FPS with glxgears
<WitherSlick> I'm trying some other distros in VM's atm to decide what to switch to
<WitherSlick> heck the software center still can't even search, and the drivers dialog doesn't work. What do you mean there aren't many bugs.
<WitherSlick> It's not that I don't like KDE, KDE is awesome. It's just that XFCE doesn't have any of these problems :/
<WitherSlick> neither does GNOME
<comradekingu> WitherSlick, Bugreports and complaining, as you may find, isnt what actually solves bugs
<comradekingu> You can use "apt-cache search" and install a new DE without switching distro
<comradekingu> or just install synaptic, that sounds like what you are after
<WitherSlick> comradekingu: I know, I know your right
<WitherSlick> I was just a little frustrated tbh
<WitherSlick> Sorry guys
<SporkWitch> any way to force aptitude to update the package lists if we're getting the "no hash considered strong enough" message?
<SporkWitch> it's preventing updates to all of the google applications, as well as hipchat
<comradekingu> SporkWitch, you can update the signing checksum on the package archive
<SporkWitch> and how would i go about that?
<comradekingu> Or notify whoever is running it that it needs doing
<SporkWitch> (i'm inclined to agree with the bug reports that it's BS that a warning prevents it working at all; it's called a warning, not an error, for a reason)
<SporkWitch> (if i wanted an operating system to tell me what to do, rather than me tell it what to do, i'd run macos)
<ronnoc> SporkWitch: why not use qBittorrent instead?
<SporkWitch> O.o
<ronnoc> oops meant for WitherSlick :P
<SporkWitch> was gonna say, i fail to see what a bittorrent client has to do with my package manager lol
<WitherSlick> I'd use deluge if I was gonna use an alternate bittorrent client
<WitherSlick> qbittorrent is the worst client i've ever used, but it might be better now. I last used it back on windows
<WitherSlick> anyway I'm gonna install Xubuntu later guys it was nice chatting with you, and I truly appreciate how helpful you guys have been.
<SporkWitch> and yeah, on the rare occasions i need a bittorent client, i use deluge these days
<SporkWitch> WitherSlick: i'd go with 14.04 for now, unless you want to do a lot of work
<SporkWitch> 16.04 so far has been quite a bit of headache trying to get it back up to par with 14.04
<WitherSlick> Really?
<ronnoc> Well, qBittorrent is at least a Qt app... I use it and it's awesome, TBH. Though I do prefer KTorrent's GUI and it's graph plug-in
<WitherSlick> I love ktorrent it's the best client UI I've ever used
<WitherSlick> just wish it could cross seed haha
<SporkWitch> virtual desktops have been crippled, they're trying to force us to use activities instead and those result in poor performance and are buggy.  the driver manager doesn't work, so you have to install proprietary GPU drivers yourself instead of through the menu, the repo signing issue i mentioned a moment ago
<ronnoc> you know what they say...patches are always welcome!
<SporkWitch> locale settings are no longer actually customizable (the ability to configure them has been replaced with country drop-downs; you can't actually set things yourself anymore)
<WitherSlick> Dang
<SporkWitch> on the up-side, the new aesthetics ARE very pretty
<SporkWitch> hopefully 16.04's in better shape by 16.10's release
<ronnoc> I've never found activities to be buggy...even back in KDE4. They are actually much moar poewrful than VD's. As for the other issues...the Kubuntu team is (as I'm sure you know) new and small. It'll take a bit of time (16.10 sounds abut right) to get up to speed and get things tight.
<babula> Hi, recently I've installed fresh Kubuntu 16.04 and I'm experiencing some problems with Plasma Desktop when I'm connecting two monitors. Can you please tell me where I can check for bugs in new Kubuntu and eventually report it ?
<WitherSlick> The thing is, even if activities aren't buggy, I don't see why I would use that instead of a good ol virtual desktop
<WitherSlick> I dunno it's just not that compatable with the way I use the computer
<SporkWitch> ronnoc: they perform significantly worse than virtual desktops, and while yes you can tie additional settings to a particular activity, they fall short of the simplicity of virtual desktops.  By all means, have them in, let the people that want use them, but they crippled virtual desktops to try to force us to use activities.  The response in the bug reports?  "people use virtual desktops how we
<SporkWitch> see activities being designed for, so use those"
<SporkWitch> i can't even restore my normal workflow, because one of the massive bugs right now is that hotkeys to switch directly to a particular activity don't work
<SporkWitch> you can map them, but they won't do anything
<BluesKaj_> SporkWitch:  do you have a hotkeys option in your uefi/bnios?
<SporkWitch> so instead of ctrl+f1-4 to switch between them, i have to cycle through them, which takes nearly a full second
<ronnoc> SporkWitch: Well that would be an issue. Maybe the activity-switcher plasmoid has been ported over and you can try that for 1-click switching in your panel?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj_: BIOS, and not relevant.  ctrl+f1-4 work for virtual desktop switching.  clear those bindings, set them to switch directly to an activity, and they don't do anything
<SporkWitch> why would i want to click anything?
<SporkWitch> i should now have to take my hands off the keyboard, grab the rat, minimize the window, click the activity, then put down the rat and go back to the keyboard?
<WitherSlick> It's quite possible to have 2 seperate linux distros on one hard drive correct? Like when I install Xubuntu could I use half my hard disk and put manjaro on the other half?
<SporkWitch> and again, activities take around 1-2 seconds to switch between, as opposed to virtual desktops which take exactly as long as you set the animation to
<SporkWitch> WitherSlick: yes
<SporkWitch> WitherSlick: and when it installs the bootloader, it'll probe for other operating systems on the various drives in your system (including windows) and set up entries in grub for it
<ronnoc> SporkWitch: well that would be a personal preference I suppose...but I did say to put the plasmoid in the panel...so the minimizing, etc. you mentioned would not be necessary. But I'm sure key bindings will be fixed soon enough. Is there a bug report?
<SporkWitch> (well, most distros will, anyway)
<SporkWitch> ronnoc: i believe so
<SporkWitch> i'd rather they just restore virtual desktops
<SporkWitch> no reason to have REMOVED the ability to have different widgets and wallpapers
<BluesKaj_> SporkWitch:  well, I have a hotkey option in the bios so that's why I mentioned it...i don't use many KB shortcuts
<SporkWitch> i don't want to use activities, because they don't work nearly as well, and it's a solution looking for a problem
<BluesKaj_> virtual desktops do work, just the separate wallpapers don't
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj_: and separate widgets
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj_: so either don't use widgets, or don't use virtual desktops
<SporkWitch> and then there's how massively buggy moving windows between activities is
<SporkWitch> move it to another, and it still thinks it's there and you're interacting with that instead of what's actually shown on the screen
<BluesKaj_> activities works if you set them up in with more actions in the titlebar dialog
<SporkWitch> assuming of course moving it to the other activity didn't crash the app you moved
<SporkWitch> and even if they fix all of the bugs mentioned, we're still left with the fact that activities takes an eternity to switch to, compared to virtual desktops which are instant
<BluesKaj_> I was upset about the lack of support for VDs as well, but actitvities isn't a bad substitute
<SporkWitch> and each one of these complaints has been present since 15.04, from what i've seen googling around trying to fix them
<SporkWitch> yes, it is.  it's an absolutely horrible substitute, for all of the reasons mentioned
<SporkWitch> hence people complaining about how terrible the crippling of virtual desktops is, since they crippled them in 15.04
<BluesKaj_> oh lord, ok I'll back off ...not much point goind any further with this
<BluesKaj_> SporkWitch:  btw you could bring your "issues" over to #kubuntu-devel
<SporkWitch> make them work exactly like and as stable, fast, and well as virtual desktops, and they'd be an improvement; without ALL of that, no, they're not an acceptable substitute, because they fail at doing all the things virtual desktops have done since at least 12.04
 * BluesKaj_ wanders off to do other things
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj_: they don't care.  read the bug reports stemming back to 15.04.  the official position is that all is well and you should use acitvities for what they're not good at for what virtual desktops were until they deliberately crippled them
<BluesKaj_> SporkWitch:  I ranted about that 6 months ago, if you set up activities like i described you can effectively have VDs
<BluesKaj_> ok later
<SporkWitch> no, you can't, because moving windows between them is buggy, switching between them is slow, hotkeys don't work, etc.
<SporkWitch> they're good for different "modes."  Doing work?  have your setup for that.  Done with work and want to game?  Switch to that.  They completely fail at being part of a single workflow, which virtual desktops actually WERE good for, before being crippled
<BluesKaj_> i set the required apps up in the icons only taskbar and the activities they link to open instantly when the icon is clicked
<SporkWitch> assuming it magically makes them stop taking 1-2 full seconds to switch between, i'm back to having to pick up the rat, click things, then go back; a delay as bad as the 1-2 seconds you claim it fixes.
<SporkWitch> they're not currently capable of replacing virtual desktops, if they ever will be.
<AciD`> hi
<AciD`> anybody having xenial installed (from on upgrade, not a fresh install) could tell me which version is there plasma-desktop package?
<AciD`> on my end I see '4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1', but on http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/plasma-desktop I see that it should really be '4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1'
<telegram> <@athoneycutt>: 5.5.5 I belive
<AciD`> weird
<SporkWitch> should be 5.5.5
<SporkWitch> that's what the 16.04 disk puts on
<soee_> *** 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 500
<BluesKaj_> plasmashell -v in the terminal
<AciD`> BluesKaj_ -> 5.4.3
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16069970/
<BluesKaj_> AciD`:  I have to ask , are your packages up to date?
<AciD`> yes, ^
<AciD`> perhaps the upgrade from 15.10 left my sources in a bad state
<BluesKaj_> have you run a sudo apt full-upgrade?
<BluesKaj_> after updating
<AciD`> BluesKaj_ -> what's the cmdline exactly?
<AciD`> I did a dist-upgrade, isn't that the way to upgrade?
<BluesKaj_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<AciD`> this is my source.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16070019/
<AciD`> nope, I haven't done that (not ever btw)
<AciD`> ah, apt is an alias for apt-get
<AciD`> ok
<AciD`> I did that
<AciD`> do you have the same source.list?
<BluesKaj_> my understanding is in 16.04 full-upgrade replaces dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj_> yes
<AciD`> then I don't get it
<AciD`> I don't think I have anything pinned in the preferences either
<BluesKaj_> AciD`:  i did clean install of the latest image yesterday
<AciD`> it seems you can't upgrade an *ubuntu for years now :(
<AciD`> having to re-install from scratch is a bummer
<AciD`> well well well
<AciD`> I found the problem
<AciD`> I was using the 'pf' mirror
<AciD`> which hasn't been updated.
<AciD`> on to dl 1 more gb of update, yes!
<AciD`> perhaps that would explain the many, many bugs I saw in kde for the past few days
<BluesKaj_> AciD`:  if you set up separate / and /home partitions then a clean install to / is all that's necessary as long as you set the mountpoint for the existing /home using manual partitioning, which prevents double /home installs. That method usually takes maximum 20 mins
<AciD`> BluesKaj_ -> for the base upgrade yes, then you have to select and install all the additionnal software and ppas..
<BluesKaj_> and all your previous settings on the default appsare retained
<AciD`> if the upgrade fails to deliver a stable system, I guess I'll do that
<AciD`> or just go back to Debian ;)
<BluesKaj_> well it's worth the trouble IME,been using that method for yrs
<BluesKaj_> btw avoid the 3rd party downlods option , that can take much longer
<BluesKaj_> well, that's your call
<PasNox> which packageshould i install to get QtSql 5 private headers ? there is some libqt5MODULE5-private-dev packages, but none for QtSql ?
<PasNox> ah qtbase5-private-dev quite inconsistent
<nfk> not to sound too ungrateful but I *REALLY* should remember that the only way to install kubuntu is to pick defaults and pray for the best
<nfk> the cool way of installing my native language, updates, restricted bs, etc ended up with an installation without plasmashell binay despite the plasma-desktop package being installed, so much fun
<nfk> *binary
<comradekingu> nfk, and it will remain the case if you dont provide more info or link to the bugreport
<nfk> i do not file bug reports
 * clivejo face palms
<comradekingu> Not to sound condecending but, that doesnt help
<nfk> i just chose latvian, checked install updates, install restricted drivers, flash, etc and then chose manual partitioning but surely that wasn't the cause
<nfk> and it successfully finished the installation though at one point near the end it took so long i started digging around to see if it had hanged (no idea, what happened, it eventually carried on)
<comradekingu> nfk, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<nfk>  comradekingu, effort and i do not expect it will help
<nfk> i mean, i literally did nothing more than what i described
<nfk> and as i said, this has been case forever
<comradekingu> Then that is a major bug
<nfk> the only way to install kubuntu any version is to pick defaults and pray
<comradekingu> Possibly its platform specific, or related to latvian
<comradekingu> But we will never know if you just downfall of the commons
<clivejo> devs are mind readers they should just know you have a problem and fix it
<nfk> i do expect that after something like 20 years in the development that dpkg should be solid enough to not mess up that badly
<comradekingu> possibly also why people who gun-and-run the IRC dont get their issues fixed
<nfk> comradekingu, i'll just get it installed one way or another and that's it
<comradekingu> nfk, how is that a dpkg problem?
<nfk> comradekingu, i would not be surprised if it messed up, i mean, plasmashell was not in the PATH (sadly it didn't occur to me then to check if PATH was sane)
<comradekingu> You are insinuating that after a project has been in development for a number of years, no new bugs are introduced
<nfk> i have been installing kubuntu for years, pretty much every version since something like 2009 on my laptop and choosing to install updates always leads to issues
<clivejo> and how do you expect the issue to be fixed if you dont report it?
<clivejo> I dont think any of our devs are Latvian or speak the language, so how would they know there is a problem?
<comradekingu> Maybe people are fixing the distros you dont complain about.
<clivejo> does it do the same on other distros?
<nfk> does what?
<nfk> we're talking about installation process here, it would not apply to other distros by defintion
<comradekingu> Ubiquity is for example shared among many distros, so is dpkg
<comradekingu> And the latvian strings
<nfk> yep, $PATH is broken
<nfk> no idea what is going on there, let me try ssh into it from this box
<nfk> assuming it's not an issue with the fact that i used a usb drive to install or that i'm using btrfs for / and /boot and carrying over my old /home (which could be the case, i guess) it's the language, time to try english and we'll see if it's any better, somehow i'm suspecting some file in my $HOME but i can't imagine what could it be that would clobber $PATH
<Student1209> I Know that this isnt the right chat, but the only one i know to meet programmers. i've got a problem with the return value of pthreads. anybody fit on this?
<nfk> Student1209, gosh, did they kick you out of stackexchange and ##c++basic?
<nfk> though i guess you'd need some c channel, i'm sure there's one, like, #c
<nfk> also, who uses c these days?
<Student1209> what is stackexchange?
<nfk> wow, seriously, i mean, if you enter you question in google something from stackexchange will almost certainly be among first 5 results
<nfk> often first or second
<nfk> *your question
<Student1209> i saw a related problem on stackoverflow but answer dosnt fit
<nfk> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2251452/how-to-return-a-value-from-thread-in-c
<nfk> yeah, stackoverflow is part of stackexchange
<nfk> just like expertsexchange
<nfk> or so i think
<Student1209> exactly what i found
<nfk> and if you read that as expert sex change, you're not the first or last person to do so
<nfk> so what is your quesiton, dammit?
<goddard> anyone know why dolphin isn't using keyfiles ?
<goddard> when trying to connect via sftp?
<nfk> goddard, if ssh-agent is working, no idea, i just use konsole
<Student1209> I want to get an integer returned. and if i'm copiing this code, with the right marked answer it returns an very high valie an not 43
<Student1209> or 42
<goddard> nfk i do as well for ssh tasks but file mainipulation is easier in dolphin
<nfk> goddard, note that it probably does not work if you start it manually after login, it needs to run early on so that SSH_AGENT or somesuch variable is set in the plasma env
<nfk> Student1209, dude, did you read that link i posted? it seems like it's exactly what you want
<goddard> nfk: i use an ssh config that tells which key files to use
<nfk> goddard, so, do you have ssh-agent running and how do you start it?
<nfk> what is that even?
<Student1209> ist is exactly my problem. but it doesnt work for me. i dont know why
<nfk> what ae you even talking about? you do not have to manually pick private keys
<goddard> nfk: it makes it easier
<nfk> ugh, what?
<nfk> i'll try it myself, after i have gotten my kubuntu working
<Student1209> return is -1436807412 an not 42
<nfk> goddard, btw, have you considered sshfs?
<goddard> nfk: have you ever used a config file in your .ssh folder?
<nfk> i don't think so
<goddard> nfk: you can define a key file port number and also if you want to connect with a key file and password or some other option
<goddard> it makes it easier so you don't have to enter multiple elements each time
<nfk> Student1209, that's exactly what was asked in what i linked you, it's the address where the result was or something like that
<Student1209> i copied it and used the answer. result is what i said and noch 42.
<nfk> you should just return the actual result not use ptherad_exit from what i gather but you really should not be using C if you can help it
<goddard> nfk: no because that is what dolphin does and you can save your bookmarks on the side menu
<nfk> Student1209, because it was an example that was not working, you can't ask question without example code, read the answer below the question
<Student1209> void *myThread()
<Student1209> {
<Student1209>    int ret = 42;
<Student1209>    return (void*) &ret;
<Student1209> }
<Student1209> int main()
<Student1209> {
<nfk> let's hope he does not come back
<nfk> goddard, i'm not sure what's the point of such a file, honestly
<goddard> nfk: some ssh connections are more complicated
<nfk> i mean, you should not be keeping a password in a file and doing it two factor way is a bit useless in my opinion
<nfk> goddard, the ones you described are uselessly complicated
<goddard> nfk: not really
<goddard> but that is besides the point
<goddard> dolphin is asking for a password clearly not obeying the ssh config
<nfk> like weird port number, i just remember mine from the top of my head and it's in the end useless, not using 22 just stops the cretins from banging on your ssh door, the really dangerous people will still find your ssh as it's been trivial to scan the whole internet for years now
<nfk> goddard, first of all, disable the password auth in the first place
<nfk> it being on is a very extremely absolutely bad idea
<nfk> to the most
<nfk> even within LAN you should be using eliptic curves these days
<goddard> nfk: i dont know where you got the idea a password auth is enabled
<goddard> what do you mean?
<nfk> the fact that it asks for the password
<nfk> if password auth is disabled, ssh will never ask you for a password, it will just fail with pubkey auth failed or something like that
<nfk> if it still asks for a password, something is very wrong
<nfk> also, i just read that code he pasted, and oh my god, that's funny
<goddard> nfk: so you are suggesting everyone's setup is the same as yours and dolphin shouldn't listen to the ssh config file?
<nfk> he actually told it to return the address, gosh
<nfk> hahaa
<nfk> goddard, no, i'm telling you that you must disable password auth on your server and then client config is all but useless
<goddard> nfk: not everyone has that option so it isn't really a good solution
<nfk> do the setup if you must, then ssh-copy-id, check it works and then you disable plaintext auth
<goddard> a good suggestion but not helpful in this instance
<nfk> goddard, but you must have that option
<nfk> using plaintext passwords is asking for trouble
<nfk> even pivate keys without passwords (encryption) are often the source of a wide, serious and persistent intrusion
<goddard> yes, but some services don't offer that option
<nfk> that's actual data from our CERT
<goddard> nfk: how is that?
<nfk> goddard, what services? even shitbucket has RSA
<goddard> not ever service has the option to disable logins of that type
<nfk> you get rid of such services then
<goddard> nfk: ok so because dolphin doesn't pay attention to ssh conigs properly let me change absolutely everything I am doing
<goddard> fuck that
<goddard> haha
<nfk> goddard, if your servers actually use plaintext auth, absolutely
<goddard> nfk: this is really bad advice
<goddard> thanks but this can't be the solution
<nfk> also, i just tried and it seems that even though the error message is different, even my router refuses the correct password (tried  it 6 times) and that's a commercial device
<nfk> goddard, it's the only right advice
<nfk> goddard, okay, tell me, what do you have there that must have such joke security?
<goddard> i have nothing
<nfk> so you're a toll, fine
<goddard> it isn't my shit and i really don't care about their security and i am not a sys admin and i dont want to be
<nfk> *troll
<goddard> i am just working on changing some damn files dude
<goddard> for some one else
<nfk> goddard, security should still be fixed
<goddard> i want to use dolphin to login and copy and changes some files
<goddard> so what
<goddard> i dont care
<nfk> also, just use sshfs and stop crying about dolphin
<goddard> it isn't my shit
<goddard> i am not paid as a secruity advisor
<nfk> no, but you're definitely paid to be a dick, it seems
<goddard> nfk: the only dick here is you
<nfk> it takes one to no one
<goddard> you know if don't know that is a good answer
<goddard> you dont have to make up a bunch of stuff
<nfk> i'm not making this up
<goddard> you don't know how to fix the issue in dolphin therefore you do not know
<goddard> listen man thanks for the input but that isn't my problem
<nfk> there are more worms than ever that try to randomly brute force *nix boxes to add them to a botnet
<nfk> and pubkye-only auth is a great way to give them the middle finge
<nfk> r
<nfk> not to mention that if someone gets the password, that's it
<goddard> ok but again I am not doing a system audit
<nfk> with a password protected private key they get to brute force that first which hopefully will take them years if you have done it right by which point it will be hopefully useless even if you hadn't caught on to the fact that it's been stolen
<nfk> goddard, also, sshfs, for the i don't know which time
<nfk> it will just work
<goddard> nfk: well so does scp and rsync and a bunch of other tools but I am trying to use Dolphin
<nfk> for fucks sake, sshfs will do what you want
<nfk> dolphin won't even know it's not a local folder
<nfk> and it works with anything that's posix compliant
<nfk> at this point you'e justa troll, hence not worth talking to you
<goddard> nfk: i am a troll because you are repetatively saying the same thing over and over and not helping with my actual issue?
<nfk> if you want to use dolphin to copy files, sshfs will let you do what you want and it will work with anything
<nfk> if you want to get dolphin sorted, i told you to descibe if and how your ssh-agent is started but whatever, i have wasted enough of my time
<nfk> *describe
<goddard> So I should just use ssfs and ssh-agent and i just tell my computer hey computer use ssfs and ssh-agent instead thanks mr. puter
<goddard> ?
<goddard> what does that even mean dude?
<nfk> have you heard of google?
<nfk> also, it's sshfs but i'm sure you're just intentionally wasting my time
<goddard> so instead of telling me how to fix a problem i should just use google?  So why even talk on irc?
<goddard> if all problems can just be solved by a search engine why use irc to figure out a problem?
<viewer|91144> what's the problem?
<viewer|91144> if all problems can just be solved by a search engine why use irc to figure out a problem?
<viewer|91144> I just joined IRC for the first time in 10 years so hit me with a question :D
<goddard> haha
<goddard> just trying to get dolphin to follow the rules of my ssh-config
<goddard> i recently switched from unity to kde and i had all my bookmarks setup in nautilus
<goddard> i know the kde system probably doesn't use the gnome key manager
<viewer|91144> most definitely
<goddard> i don't know how to force dolphin to even ask for my key file or if it is even recognizeed
<goddard> or if it is even setup properly in the kde wallet
<viewer|91144> you mean your private / public key pair or a specific one for a specific host?
<viewer|91144> the default one or a specific one?
<goddard> a specific file for a specific host
<viewer|91144> I've done this once ... for an amazon instance
<viewer|91144> hmmmm ....
<goddard> it works on some hosts but others it doesn't
<viewer|91144> try adding to /home/youruser/.ssh/config some lines:
<viewer|91144> Host amazonhost
<viewer|91144> HostName myhost.aws.amazon.com
<viewer|91144> IdentityFile /home/youruser/.ssh/amazonrsakey
<viewer|91144> which should be 600 as far as rights go (-rw --- ---)
<goddard> viewer|91144: yeah thats what i did in unity and it works
<goddard> not working on dolphin because i think i have to add the key to kdewallet?
<goddard> requires an additional password usually unlocked when logging in
<viewer|91144> nope
<viewer|91144> don't think so. dolphin does not care about the wallet as it can pull stuff from ssh directly
<viewer|91144> it does not need to consult with the wallet I think
<viewer|91144> let me test on a host
<viewer|91144> sftp://pi@x.x.x.x:2222/
<viewer|91144> just connected to this pi using the default key. will generate fresh one, import it and test that one as well
<goddard> make sure to give the key a password
<goddard> mine has one
<viewer|91144> k
<viewer|91144> it asked me for the paraphrase
<viewer|91144> I suppose you want the wallet to handle this for you?
<goddard> viewer|91144: damn i dont know why mine isn't asking
<goddard> it just fails
<viewer|91144> btw, I run KDE - Be Free!
<viewer|91144> Platform Version 4.13.3
<viewer|91144> it's 14.4 I think, the lts
<viewer|91144> well I've noticed that with all the opendesktop crap, if you switch between window/desktop managers, things tend to get wacky
<viewer|91144> default programs and alike tend to get messed up. I never used unity in my life. tried on a vm for 5 minutes, only for a good laugh :D
<goddard> viewer|91144: i like unity, but i hate gtk/gnome
<goddard> making interfaces for infants
<goddard> i like the design of unity
<viewer|91144> there are just too many variables in the mix I think. what you get when you install a fresh kde is a "blessed" package list
<goddard> launcher on the left with a global menu at the top is cool for my work flow
<goddard> yeah
<viewer|91144> I don't think I can help you much deeper then this without digging into the code
<goddard> im on 14.04 so maybe I will do a fresh install in the first point release
<viewer|91144> Well you have this in all desktop managers. It's just a matter of customization.
<viewer|91144> I like kde cause it gets out of my way and it's stable, robust, complete. It has all the bells and whistles where you expect them.
<goddard> viewer|91144: yeah
<goddard> viewer|91144: yeah it really is complete.
<goddard> so customizable
<goddard> and Qt is awesome
<goddard> i really like how you can easily customize it as well by downloading new themes etc..
<viewer|91144> so to sum it up, who knows what wacky stuff goes on there? I don't think I can be of much use without reproducing the problem myself
<viewer|91144> well they built on what they already had. gnome blew it big time. shuttleworth tried the unity thing which will mature in time but it's just not there yet IMHO
<viewer|91144> he needs to throw another 20 million $ at it or something...
<goddard> the new unity is based on qt so it will be much better
<goddard> hopefully they get away from gnome apps
<goddard> i feel like they purposefully sabatoge other projects
<goddard> gnome software in 16.04 doesn't even search properly
<viewer|91144> I never attribute to malice what can be best explained by arrogance and incompetence.
<goddard> seems like they just ignore KDE apps and I don't know why.  Muon Discover is way more feature rich and an older code base
<goddard> yeah true
<viewer|91144> you should have seen the first kde4 versions. it was worse then gnome is today :D
<goddard> i bet but they have been breaking things for over a year now
<goddard> im still on KDE 4 in 14.04 and kinda glad since I get the File Menu widget
<viewer|91144> if you mess with the widgets enough, you can get the right taskbar for your needs. I use icon only taskbar and the classic "start" menu, tray and that's it. the finder like alt+space thing is really useful too. and if you tweak the window icons of kwin enough and other such settings which you get used to cause they don't change their position from
<viewer|91144> version to version, you have a working desktop
<goddard> viewer|91144: yeah kde is so customizable i was really surprised i could change the configuration so easily
<viewer|91144> my suggestion is try and do a clean install, if that's even an option, while maintaining the old system + profile so you can import what you've forgotten on the first run
<viewer|91144> who knows how deep you'd have to dig to fix this one? I really could not be bothered to dig any deeper into the implementation code of deciding when to prompt for a paraphrase or not
<goddard> totally agree
<goddard> i really want to do a fresh install any way
<goddard> been running this system for over 2 years now
<viewer|91144> I mean hacking is cool and all but I suppose a driver is way cooler then boring open desktop rfc crap or whatever it is.
<goddard> i got my own projects i am working on and learning driver level code so don't have much time to hack on kde
<goddard> would love to work on the File Menu widget some day
<goddard> make some all the applications work with it
<goddard> maybe improve the windows controls widget as well
<goddard> you ever done a widget?
<viewer|91144> nope.
<viewer|91144> these days i'm more into electronics
<viewer|91144> i've had a mac for a while (from work) and have done some in that
<viewer|91144> cause a mac is like a blonde or something. fun but lacking the bare minimum
<goddard> haha
<goddard> yeah i have a teensy and a usart device
<goddard> i am working on a kind of man in the middle attack for usb devices
<viewer|91144> i really like where they're going with elementary
<viewer|91144> omg! somebody asked for something fun like that
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<viewer|91144> at first they needed a cllone for a dongle
<viewer|91144> and a good evening to you too!
<Bundestrojaner> I've installed kubuntu 15.10 on my hp dv7-4051 (radeon 5650m) and the proprietary ati-driver using the driver manager, now it doesn't boot any more.
<Bundestrojaner> I have no idea how to trouble shoot this - the splash screen looks normal, than disappears and nothing happens after that
<goddard> yeah i just want to be able to listen and send what ever signals i want
<viewer|91144> Bundestrojaner: if you hit ctrl + alt + f1 or just alt + f1, do you see a prompt?
<goddard> they have some devices that do that, but they are super expensive
<Bundestrojaner> viewer|91144: yes, i can switch to a login
<viewer|91144> electronics and embedded is the new wild west. this iot thing which is kind of silly at times will be the next thing. I'd do a project with a 12 step graycode encoder attached to a toilet paper roll to tweet your bowel movement status just for a good laugh
<viewer|91144> it tends to become Monty Python silly quite fast and we don't quite know what to make of it yet
<viewer|91144> Bundestrojaner: so let's get rid of the darn radeon thing. dunno how to do this but will google it. had the same issue once
<goddard> haha
<viewer|91144> a loooong time ago
<viewer|91144> goddard: i'd even start a kickstarter. what the heck? they funded solar roadways, right?
<Bundestrojaner> viewer|91144: thx for help :) i guess i can set that in xorg.conf?
<nfk> Bundestrojaner, why aren't you using the new and shiny 16.04 LTS?
<goddard> hey man France just installed their first partial solar roadway
<Bundestrojaner> nfk: i've installed it 1-2 month ago. my laptop is not in use very often
<Bundestrojaner> the default driver (a open driver, i guess?) worked well, but steam won't start with it...
<nfk> well, a good reason to try the new LTS then and unless you actually need that radeon binary hell on earth, you are probably better off without it
<nfk> and be happy it works any way at all
<nfk> Bundestrojaner, ah, steam, well, you get to read up on the radeon driver mess then, or just use windows
<nfk> sadly that's the conclusion i came to after trying steam on linux
<Bundestrojaner> nfk: steam on linux is great, ati on linux is the problem...
<nfk> it's radeon for the past 10 years
<nfk> er
<nfk>  amd
<viewer|91144> Bundestrojaner: I just buy nvidia. I'm running all the blizzard stuff like diablo and sc2, not that I've played any of these in the last 1 year or something but in deed, you
<Bundestrojaner> nfk: the stick on my laptop says ati radeon
<nfk> and i know how awful they are, my lenovo has an integrated radeon
<nfk> never again
<viewer|91144> re better off with windows when using amd stuff
<viewer|91144> all lenovos have a fetish with it
<nfk> Bundestrojaner, it's definitely new enough to be amd
<viewer|91144> when it comes to video, linux is a second class citizen. I'd switch to windows if I want to play new games
<nfk> viewer|91144, don't worry, wow misrenders even on windows back in the day
<nfk> *misrendered
<nfk> yes, wow, the basic mmorpg
<nfk> way back
<Bundestrojaner> viewer|91144: my desktop has an nvidia, no problems there with linux
<nfk> except lack of games
<nfk> and then there's stuff that you get to buy per platform, yuck
<Bundestrojaner> nfk: most games work with playonlinux
<viewer|91144> I'm wondering, is there a warez thing to get a decent wineprefix full of copyright infringing dlls in order to get pretty much everything possible working?
<nfk> i tried running via wine prefix but gave up
<nfk> so much borks
<nfk> just getting steam itself running without a hitch was basically mission impossible
<bprompt> viewer|91144:    would you like fries with that?
<viewer|91144> yup! in mac they have a thing called wineskin or winery or something
<nfk> much less get even tf2 running
<viewer|91144> :D
<nfk> wow, age verificaiton and that image do not match together http://store.steampowered.com/app/416130/
<viewer|91144> ok ok. I see a niche for some heavy wine scripting here. let's cook up a project to package, envelop custom wine builds and libraries around win software. each totally isolated from the next
<nfk> speaking of whch, should i read pratchett or try setting up saya no uta on my new kubuntu install?
<nfk> *which
<Bundestrojaner> viewer|91144: have a look on playonlinux. it's what you describe here...
<viewer|91144> thank you. almost reinvented the wheel there... :D
<Bundestrojaner> when i install the latest kubuntu, how are the chances for prop. drivers working out of the box?
<viewer|91144> pretty big actually
<nfk> no idea, amd is introducing that new amdgpu or whatever and it's a mess
<viewer|91144> except for ATI of course :D
<nfk> honestly, i never have understood radeon driver bs but amdgpu or whatever is taking the cake and trying to kill you with it
<viewer|91144> amd are great perforrmancewise but those bastards can't code to save their lives
<nfk> i'm not so sue
<nfk> *sure
<viewer|91144> so nvidia has this cuda thing to which amd responded with opencl. opencl is an unmitigated disaster
<nfk> intel also uses opencl
<viewer|91144> the compiler is as optimized as entropy in a gas
<nfk> and it's not about standards, it's about raw driver quality
<Bundestrojaner> before i try prop. amd-drivers the next time: can i copy xorg.conf and simply restore it in case of fail?
<viewer|91144> hmmmm
<Bundestrojaner> or is that not enough to use the open drivers again?
<viewer|91144> they might overwrite some generic libraries. not sure of that. better save then sorry though. i once had to purge the packages and reinstall/reconfigure the defaults, if I remember correctly
<viewer|91144> what have you got to lose?
<viewer|91144> back it up
<Bundestrojaner> it's also no problem to format the disk and re-install. no important data yet
<viewer|91144> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<viewer|91144> this worked for me a few years ago
<viewer|91144> had a tiny lenovo laptop :D
<viewer|91144> in fact I think the laptop works with the defaults to this day
<nfk> night
#kubuntu 2016-04-27
<Bundestrojaner> viewer|91144: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Hybrid_Graphics_and_Catalyst
<Bundestrojaner> i guess that's the problem
<cyberpunk21> Hey! Is it safe to upgrade from kde 15.10 to the latest 15.12? Is this going to change my current settings (completely)?
<Zren> 5.12?
<Zren> 15.12?
<Guest59394> Hey
<Guest59394> Anyone here?
<Guest59394> I need some help configuring my kde
<pigeta> hi all
<pigeta> after upgrade to15.10 to16.04 i cant see videos on twicht.tv i can see only black screen
<valorie> pigeta: are you missing flash?
<valorie> have you tried a different browser?
<Kenshiwara> Hello, everyone! please, can anyone help me with this question? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/763563/how-to-copy-files-from-one-directory-to-another-after-closing-the-dolphin-file-m)
<valorie> Kenshiwara: why close dolphin?
<valorie> if you want to do it quickly,  just do it in the commandline
<valorie> mv ~/path/to/file /new/path/to/file
<Kenshiwara> valorie: Thanks for your reply. Dolphin is still running and opened! it is just that closing the instance of it that displays the files to be copied causes the clipboard to get cleared instantly and thus preventing the pasting function. This issue does not happen with other file managers as i have been a Linux user for so long.
<Kenshiwara> valorie: The problem was from my clipboard manager. It was not running at all with the OS. Enabling the clipboard manager solves the issue with Dolphin. Thanks anyway for your help!
<FlameReaper-PC> How do I perform an upgrade to 15.10? The updater doesn't seem to "know" 16.04 is already out. Does setting "Check for LTS releases only" in software sources have something to do with this?
<FlameReaper-PC> err
<FlameReaper-PC> i mean
<FlameReaper-PC> upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04.
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: yes
<valorie> uncheck that and the new release will show up
<valorie> although it's odd that would show up on 15.10
<FlameReaper-PC> actually nevermind, it's in the discover app
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<swimmer_> hi everyone: I installed ubuntu 16.04 and then, kde. Now i cant print with kde apps (kwrite, gwenview...) but can print with libreoffice. Do I need to install a specific package to be able to print?
<BluesKaj> swimmer_, install kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop
<swimmer_> but I have the plasma-desktop installed
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop as well?
<BluesKaj> ok, you must have it too since plasma-desktop is now integrated with it
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You know by chance if the plasma developers are intending to port kjots ???
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, to 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I'm already testing yakkety 16.10, and there's no listing in muon for kjots... yet
<drbobb> hey got an issue with Kmail: the message list is unreadable! seems that the text colors blend right into the background. Tried changing KDE color scheme, to no effect.
<drbobb> this is on a fresh install of 16.04
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: That's bad. kjots was one of the best applications to store knowledge-snippets.
<luisssss> Hello everyone, good morning to you all, i just find out the existence of Kubuntu Plasma Mobile, but it says that image can be install ona Nexus, my question is if there is or is going to be a version for samsung galaxy ace 4 cel phones?
<luisssss> Hello everyone, good morning to you all, i just find out the existence of Kubuntu Plasma Mobile, but it says that image can be install ona Nexus, my question is if there is or is going to be a version for samsung galaxy ace 4 cel phones?
<chron1cle> luisssss: my understanding is that it's pretty pre-alpha at the moment. maybe in the future?
<luisssss> ook thank you very much
<drbobb> nobody here uses kmail?
<hateball> drbobb: perhaps more response in #kde
<drbobb> hateball: nope.
<hateball> drbobb: I've no other advice than to be patient then
<chron1cle> i use kmail but don't have those issues? check kmail settings and set custom colors under appearence
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, just got an answer to your question : "no, that's one of the applications that the kdepim developers killed during the kf5 porting (at least for now)"
<drbobb> things do improve once I switch the header list style in the view menu
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Darn ... :(
<Smurphy> Thx.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, yw
<Guest45089> nice
<BluesKaj> thomas__, nice ?
<thomas__> :0
<kaddi> hi guys. Recently upgraded to 16.04. Today I start up my computer and the network applet claims there's no device it can connect to anything.. This is however not true, I have wifi, bluetooth and lan on the machine and it worked rtight until the shutdown earlier today.
<kaddi> I saw that the wifi was blacklisted by rkill, i unblocked the device no rkill, then did a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, but it still doesn't seem to be running and I cna't connect to any networks
<kaddi> how do i fix that
<acheron88> try restarting networks and/or network manager. That usually resets the nm applet seeing wifi corrctly again for me at least
<kaddi> how do I do that? the applet is plasma-nm, but that's not the name to call it buy?
<kaddi> by
<acheron88> 'sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service' is one restart that may do it
<kaddi> thx
<acheron88> may or may not works. depends on what exactly crapped out
<kaddi> yeah that seems to have helped
<kaddi> actually, I think the problem was multifold. just also got the request for the netowrk manager to access the wallet
<kaddi> so it wouldn't have been able to identify with the network ebcause it didn't have the credentials if it had worked
<corsario> buenas tardes
<corsario> alguno me puede ayudar con el mount.cifs
<corsario> por ahora tengo funcionando el del pc, pero el disco duro que tengo en el router como en el reproductor multimedia, no logro montarlo
<BluesKaj> !es | corsario
<ubottu> corsario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<corsario> thanks
<ozberk> h
<ozberk> hi guys
<ozberk> I have a problem about sound there is no sound in my kubuntu system please people help meee
<Smurphy> System Settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video
<Smurphy> And check the Audio PLayback -> Music
<Smurphy> Also - check how output Device is configured in "Audio Volume"
<usermoddell> When I try to start the new Kubuntu 16.4 from the USB-Stick I get a black display. I copied the iso-file with dd an the right parameters on the stick.
<FlameReaper-PC> 16.04 doesn't seem to register wacom tablet strokes for some odd reason.
<FlameReaper-PC> It knows the tablet is in and moves the cursor accordingly, but I have a wacom graphic tablet and I need Kubuntu to play nice with it.
<poua> hows new kubuntu 16.04 vs previous 15.xx
<poua> last one i tried was i believe 15.04
<zlo_> What;s up
<ozberk> I checked
<ozberk> now it is working
<AciD`> hey, anybody having switched to 16.04 can confirm if plasmashell is constantly eating 15%+ of a cpu?
<BluesKaj> AciD`, plasmashell is your desktop
<AciD`> FlameReaper-PC -> my wacom tablet is recognized well
<AciD`> BluesKaj -> yes?
<BluesKaj> so it willuse some cpu
<AciD`> it uses ~180Mio of ram, and ~15% of the cpu, constantly
<AciD`> it was using far less before
<AciD`> _far less_
<AciD`> in the order or 1 or 2%
<AciD`> *of
<ozberk> ummm I have a dummy question
<ozberk> how do I execute a .deb package by terminal
<AciD`> hell, my whole system is constantly shugging 40% of my core i5, doing nothing more that typing or irc. That can't be right
<BluesKaj> do you have FF open ?
<AciD`> yep, but it uses close to nil
<AciD`> plasmashell ~18%, chromium 7%, xorg 7%, steam 6%, kwin 1%
<BluesKaj> sorry have to leave for a while
<technocf> Hey, I just switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and I went to install the additional drivers and I am getting "Collecting information about your system" continuously.  Ubuntu did it almost instantly, It's been open for ~8 minutes now.  I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 (downloaded it like an hour ago).
<technocf> Anyone?
<technocf> Might go back to Ubuntu.
<viewer|92048> hi
<viewer|92048> hi
<viewer|92048> when kubuntu16.04 is going to available for upgrade to 14.04 LTS running boxes
<marco-parillo> Does this sound like your bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete]
<marco-parillo> viewer|92048: I think by default when 16.04.1 is released.
<viewer|92048> hey how to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04
<viewer|92048> i couldn't fnd any active link for support
<marco-parillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<marco-parillo> Personally, I save my real data (others save the entire $HOME) and do a fresh install.
<soee> viewer|92048: can you try running  command: sudo do-release-upgrade
<soee> viewer|92048: otherwise you should be infored about update when 16.04.1 is released
<ozberk> guys need to ask you some questions. First I can't install dropbox due to a connection isssue yet my internet connection is fine as you can read. And about Spotify anyone use it I need help with the linux cilent
<FlameReaper-PC> [02:59] <AciD`> FlameReaper-PC -> my wacom tablet is recognized well
<FlameReaper-PC> it's recognized in mine too but it doesn't seem to register strokes for whatever reason
<FlameReaper-PC> as in I press the stylus on the pad -> nothing happens
<marco-parillo> ozberk: I once had an employer who blocked dropbox. Are you trying from work?
<soee> i have the dropbox installed fine here
<Unit193> Good for you.
<ozberk> nope
<ozberk> I'm tryin  from at home
<ozberk> it says it can't connect to the server and suggests me to check my connection at the installation downloading dropboz phase
<ozberk> dropbox
<ozberk> hmmm also libre office can't connect to the google drive oh man too many options and half of them are broken
<ozberk> lol
<Pici> /25/25
<ozberk> guys
<ozberk> Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable. (Ubuntu Dropbox downloading error )
<ozberk> how can I solve this
<valorie> ozberk: I use a older but still useful tut for dropbox
<valorie> sec and I'll get the link
<valorie> https://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<valorie> I just scroll to the bottom and do the commandline stuff; quicker
<valorie> I've followed it step by step though to understand all the commands
<valorie> dropbox connects very reliably
<valorie> in fact, I often check the icon to see if my problem is irc instability or internet connection, rather than clicking into the network manager for more information
<AciD`> FlameReaper-PC -> well, it works for me
<d9k_> Please, take a look at the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tortoisehg/+bug/1575919 updated from kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and qt4 qscintilla apps crash with segfault (somehow qt5 library loads instead of qt4)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575919 in tortoisehg (Ubuntu) "tortoiseHg crashes with segfault (qscintilla loads qt5 lib, not qt4)" [Undecided,New]
<rotten777> hey guys fresh install of 16.04 and trying to work out the integration with gmail and kaddressbook/kontact
<rotten777> the docs reference a package that isn't found
<goddard> how can i get the latest Qt libraries and ide?  Would that be KDE-Neon or some other manual way, or some kind of container?
<Kubuvius> Is there a way to get video thumbnails working on Dolphin in 16.04
<donatas> sveiki, turim cia lietuviu?
<maxter> hey I'm trying to instal kubuntu 16.04 but when I download the iso and boot from it it doesn't give me the option to install
<maxter> anyone?
<goddard> that is odd
<maxter> the only option to download is the desktop iso right?
<ahoneybun> maxter does it boot right to the desktop?
<maxter> yes
<maxter> it boot right to the desktop
<ahoneybun> I've seen that on a few machines
<ahoneybun> VM and real hardware
<ahoneybun> there is a widget on the desktop and a menu option to install
<maxter> I'm booting from usb
<maxter> I mean
<maxter> If I hit enter it does give me some options but no install obtion listed
<maxter> option
<maxter> any one know how to solve this?
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends
<SergioEDuran1> wich podcast manager ddo you recommend to me?
<SergioEDuran1> better if I do not need to download the podcast but stream it
<RansomTime> I use gpodder
<RansomTime> but then I download my podcasts
<SergioEDuran1> thanks RansomTime
<SergioEDuran1> I wi see
<SergioEDuran1> because gpodder is only for downloads
#kubuntu 2016-04-28
 * QuinnStorm pokes around "hey, if I want to upgrade wily+kubuntu-ci to xenial, is there a path?"
<Defiance_> anyone know whats going on with kde.org? it's been down for a couple of days now
<goddard> Defiance_: its just you dude
<Defiance_> isitdownrightnow reports it down also for 4 days 9 hours
<valorie> Defiance_: a lovely ddos
<valorie> but four days? nah
<valorie> QuinnStorm: just `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> then `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> all without the ticks
<valorie> QuinnStorm: you will head off difficulties if you also remove all PPAs and kubuntu-ci (unless you plan and continuing to use that) before upgrading
<valorie> usually they are removed/disabled automatically, but I noticed a few left around this last upgrade
<valorie> and I don't think I filed a bug about it
<gorgonzola> hello all! I got a bit of an emergency: I'm in the middle of upgrading to Xenial, but for some reason plasma became completely unresponsive: I can see the desktop and move the mouse cursor, but neither the keyboard nor mouse clicks have any effect, and the upgrade s stuck waiting for an answer to a conf question. What should i do?
<FlameReaper-PC> morning, I have tried looking into xorg.conf last night for my wacom tablet problems but I can't see a clue
<FlameReaper-PC> the problem: the system sees the tablet but does not register strokes and clicks made by it other than inside mypaint
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends
<SergioEDuran1> somebody know how to install telepathy morse and telegram qt on Kubuntu?
<SergioEDuran1> I preffer use KTP to the official telegram desktop app because I care a lot the design and look of my OS
<valorie> SergioEDuran1: please tell me if you figure it out -- last time I tried, morse was installed, but not used
<valorie> and the telegram client wouldn't connect with my phone, so i'm left using the webclient
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<valorie> the telegram qt is called cutegram I think
<valorie> !info cutegram
<ubottu> Package cutegram does not exist in xenial
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info qtgram
<ubottu> Package qtgram does not exist in xenial
<SergioEDuran1> exactly, it has not been updated to xenial
<FlameReaper-PC> http://aseman.co/en/products/cutegram/ ?
<FlameReaper-PC> yeah
<SergioEDuran1> I will get it; it is the only good looking telegram client on Linux is not it? the official one uses the system titlebar
<valorie> I'd love to use it in telepathy
<SergioEDuran1> me too
<valorie> somebody needs to join the kde-telepathy team and get it working
<valorie> all those guys are busy with other things afaik
<valorie> the KTp team I mean
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: at the same time I also wish someone picks kde-config-tablet back up :)
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: I imagine the team who used to do that would welcome your help
<valorie> !info kde-config-tablet
<ubottu> Package kde-config-tablet does not exist in xenial
<deryco> Anyone having issues with Discover not finding anything you search for?
<deryco> Kubuntu 16.04
<FlameReaper-PC> valorie: I wish I could code, but I'm primarily an artist with little knowledge on program code
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: projects need more than coders
<valorie> especially they need testers, writers, and sometimes artists too
<valorie> deryco: discover is an app store
<valorie> so it finds applications, not packages
<valorie> if you want a package manager, try Muon, which has been re-released
<deryco> yeh its nto returning any results when I search
<deryco> its blank
<deryco> Im not searxhing for installed packages
<valorie> when I search in Discover, all kinds of stuff shows up
<valorie> for instance "mail" gives me over ten choices
<valorie> the same search in Muon gives me probably 200
<viewer|86129> Hey all just d/l and installed 16.04 to Dell Optiplex 9010 MT with dual monitors via DP. Monitors are going blank for 2 seconds at random intervals, but seems to mainly be when i have Konsole open. Ideas?
<ejay> I just updated FF from backports (I'm on 16.04). Is there any way to change icons?
<AciD`> is there an alternative to plasmashell
<AciD`> it keeps using between 15 to 40% CPU (and I have a core i5)
<AciD`> ?
<hateball> AciD`: Is this when idling?
<AciD`> yep
<hateball> AciD`: Got a lot of plasmoids or such?
<AciD`> nop, only the analog clock
<AciD`> I do have a 2560x1440 resolution
<AciD`> and before kwin chocked on that
<hateball> AciD`: long uptime?
<AciD`> (meaning is was utterly slow)
<AciD`> 1day, 12 hours
<AciD`> :(
<hateball> AciD`: you could restart with "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell", see if that helps
<hateball> AciD`: and have a look in ~/.xsession-errors for anything that looks out of order
<AciD`> ok, before killing plasmashell : http://imgur.com/Cg4oIN8 and after killing it : http://imgur.com/XGW3epD
<AciD`> whouch
<AciD`> I typed kwrite ~/.xsession-errors in krunner
<AciD`> got a 4.5Gio ram eating kwrite launch
<AciD`> 1.3G Apr 27 23:03 .xsession-errors
<AciD`> I think something is wrong indeed
<hateball> yes, usually GPU drivers
<AciD`> well, I have 20863863 lines of log to read
<AciD`> see you next week.
<hateball> But the log should give some hints. Usually it just repeats the same stuff over and over
<hateball> just tail -n 1000 ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> should give you some hint
<AciD`> this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16092723/
<AciD`> a truly helping log!
<hateball> AciD`: that's not really 1000 lines tho
<hateball> I count 5
<AciD`> well I'm going up in the log, and I only see this
<hateball> ah
<AciD`> and some 'normal' log
<AciD`> like kscreen saving stuff, etc
<hateball> google gives https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg27738.html
<hateball> So some app is misbehaving
<AciD`> ah, plasmashell is back to eating 26% of the cpu :(
<AciD`> I'm not lucky, I don't have kiten installed
<hateball> AciD`: Try with a new user. If that works properly, you're going to have to nail down which app or plasmoid is causing this
<AciD`> I'll try to close everything
<hateball> looking at your scrot... you have a lot :p
 * AciD` <- (annoyed) power-user
<AciD`> ;P
<AciD`> if only the xsession-log could show the name of the app/module outputing that, like in dmesg...
<hateball> I'm not sure if you can strace plasmashell or something, this is beyond the scope of my knowledge
<hateball> AciD`: Someone in #kde may know how to dig deeper into plasmashell troubleshooting
<AciD`> mgraesslin I guess?
<AciD`> too bad he's not here
<hateball> He's likely to know a bit yes
<AciD`> at least, I see a log
<AciD`> it's a start
<AciD`> in the meantime I could create a cron job to kill plasmashell every 5 minutes
<hateball> haha
<AciD`> weird, I deleted the big .xession-errors file
<AciD`> and it's not getting recreated
<hateball> well the inode is still there, you'll need to restart your session to see it make a new file tho
<Maxiride> After a couple of days using xenial I'm encoutering an error while connecting to a wifi network which used to work before the update.
<Maxiride> I get: connection gateway ping timeout, can not set guint
<Maxiride> type guint is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timout' of type 'guint'
<Maxiride> I'm not finding much infos on the net. however I can connect to the wifi, but I can't browse the internet or ping anything.
<AciD`> I think I can leave without plasmashell for a while, since I mostly use krunner for launching things..
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<six86> Hello. Since upgrading we have the following problem on multiple notebook: Randomly while working the screen goes black for about a second. This happens only with one of two monitors.
<BluesKaj> six86, radeon gpu?
<six86> BluesKaj: Intel OnBoard
<BluesKaj> multiple monitors isn't my strong suit, especially intel gpus have very few issues
<hateball> It doesnt go black for me, but I get random flickering
<hateball> In general dual monitors works less great now than they did on 14.04, for me
<viewer|43918> Hi, I have a serious problem here.
<viewer|43918> My Kubuntu 14.04.4 has started with some Gnome! And there's no Plasma anymore!
<viewer|43918> I tried to add repos given in some pages, but it says there's no such repo!
<six86> On 15.10 already Multi monitor was a pain in the ass here. After undocking/docking usually everything goes south. No output at all, No taskbar/window decorations..We have Notebooks and use them with Docking stations. In 14.04 everything was fine, since 15.10 we are shutting down, pulling the notebook out and booting it again...
<six86> Now with 16.04 it got a little better, but there is this annoying screen blanking
<viewer|43918> Here's the repo:
<viewer|43918> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/kf5
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: here we are, I get a popup saying ->https://paste.kde.org/pm22h9q86 when connecting to any wifi network except my phone's hotspot
<hateball> six86: as for panels etc disappearing, you could try restarting plasmashell, "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell"
<viewer|43918> How can I bring back my Plasma?
<hateball> six86: and for the blanking, I guess toy around with compositing/rendering options
<Maxiride> the effect is that I'm ubale to browse\ping anything even if my credentials are accepted upon the wifi connection BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, yes i got the same popup a whileback, but it was with my wifi. however it still connected ok
<hateball> viewer|43918: Well, if you're adding PPAs from "some pages" there's really no telling what you might have done to your system
<hateball> !ppa | viewer|43918
<ubottu> viewer|43918: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Maxiride> I've found a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574826 but still unsolved. Is there any workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574826 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 16.04 LTS network connection (VPN, and WPA2 WLAN) fails: "connection.gateway-ping-timeout: cannot set property: value of "###" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property type 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Maxiride> Is there a way to downgrade network manager for a while untile it is fixed? BluesKaj
<hateball> viewer|43918: That said, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, this elemntary, but I have to ask anyway, have you updated and upgraded to the latest packages?
<viewer|43918> Thank you @ubottu and @hateball And how can I remove the ppa I recently added?
<hateball> !ppa-purge | viewer|43918
<ubottu> viewer|43918: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: Yes I'm on Xenial and I did a apt-get update  and upgrade as soon I connected to the hotspot but it didn't solved the isue
<Maxiride> *issue
<viewer|43918> Thanks again! @ubottu
<BluesKaj> mauboyyu is a bot, viewer|43918
<BluesKaj> ubottu
<viewer|43918> really @BluesKaj? LOLZ! Thanks! And thank you anyway @ubottu!
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, can you you clarify , your hotspot works but regular wifi doesn't , correct?
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: yes, My mobile hotsport works fine. When connecting to a PEAP WPA2 with MSCHAPv2 wifi network I have the before mentioned error
<floriano> ciao
<Maxiride> ciao floriano
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, I don't have a workaround atm, unless you have access to WEP/WPA  protocol for wifi, that should work
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: what do you mean by having access to the wep\wpa protocol?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, normal wifi protocol on laptops for example .. I have noexperience with PEAP WPA2 with MSCHAPv2 wifi networks
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: ok, thanks anyway =)
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, are you at work or home?
<BluesKaj> just curious about that wifi protocol you use
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: at work in the university
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: it should be a 802.1x wifi network
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: more info here if you want http://icts.unitn.it/en/unitn-x-wireless-network or let me know your questions
<BluesKaj> yes, most are, but that PEAP WPA2 with MSCHAPv2 wifi network sounds like a WAN with a more secure/complicated setup than I'm used to.
<hateball> Maxiride: fwiw, we run the same setup here at work and it "just works"
<hateball> So I am guessing it's a bug that doesnt affect everyone using 802.1x and mschapv2
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, so it's the authentication that is different ..
<hateball> Maxiride: Do you see any errors in dmesg?
<hateball> Whenever I've had troubles with this it's always been shoddy firmware/drivers, but they at least tend to spit out something
<Maxiride> hateball: no I didn't checked dmesg
<Maxiride> and by the way, how do I do it?
<hateball> BluesKaj: yeah it's normally used in large deployments, so you use your personal user account rather than a pre-shared key
<hateball> Maxiride: oh, just run "dmesg" in a terminal
<hateball> Maxiride: altho now with systemd, it may hide things. So run "journalctl -b" also
<Maxiride> hateball: woah, hundreds of lines xD
<hateball> well, not hide... just... not have things written to it
<hateball> Maxiride: Well yes, you'll want to try and auth to wifi, then check dmesg after that
<Maxiride> uploading the outputs
<Maxiride> Here is the dmesg https://paste.kde.org/p9xdd5gig
<Maxiride> and the journalctl -b paste gave me a 500 error on paste kde xD
<Maxiride> should be this one https://paste.kde.org/p3eoveyfy
<hateball> Maxiride: is it 2.4ghz or 5ghz ?
<hateball> heh
<haakonn> hi, after upgrading to xenial, plasmashell takes up 100% cpu all the time. known problem?
<BluesKaj> hateball, which do you use ? I use both 2.4 and 5 concurrently
<hateball> BluesKaj: I use both. It's just that some chipsets have issues with 5ghz
<hateball> So for troubleshooting one can force to use 2.4ghz only
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, what packages do I need to write and run ruby kde plasmoids in ubuntu? I've installed korundum4 as explained here https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma4/Ruby/GettingStarted but I still can't run the sample script from that page, I get a window with a message "Could not create a ruby-script Script Engine for the DeskLight widget"
<six86> Played aroudn with the compositor settings, so far nothing helped
<six86> diasbling compositing also doesn't help
<ChrisNL> Hello Friends! I am looking for some documentation on editing some files in the plasma configuration. Mainly some documentation about the JavaScript files would be very much appreciated! [Trying to edit /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js]
<ChrisNL> The only thing I managed to find is the userbase article about 'KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting'. But it leaves out to much about the seemingly global variables.
<Specialist> Hi! Is there really no upgrade path from Kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04? update-manager only offers to upgrade to 15.10...
<acheron88> I seems to recall that upgrade via update manager will not be offered until xenial hits it first point release at 16.04.1?
<ChrisNL> The point release is more stable ...
<Specialist> are there upgrade alternatives that allow me to skip 15.10?
<hateball> No
<hateball> Specialist: At your own peril you can upgrade to 16.04 using do-release-upgrade -d, but really you are better off waiting for the point release
<Specialist> hm, ok. is there an eta for 16.04.1? upgrading now would fit in quite nicely from my schedule, but if there's no option i'll have to live with it ;-)
<acheron88> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/04/21/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-released/
<Specialist> thx!
<acheron88> "Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st. "
<madwizard> Is there a way to force Driver Manager to finally collect data on my system?
<madwizard> I have Xenial kubuntu fresh install since Monday and each time I open Driver Manager, it says it collects infirmation about syste,
<soee_> madwizard: it is broken
<soee_> what driver you want to install?
<hateball> madwizard: You can use ubuntu-drivers from the cli
<soee_> CPU microcode and GPU ?
<madwizard> nvidia proprietary drivers
<madwizard> I installed via apt-get, but system seems unable to locate the module
<madwizard> there's no nvidia module, just nvidia_361
<madwizard> Also, I'm not sure this is proper version
<hateball> madwizard: what GPU chipset do you have?
<hateball> nvidia-361 is the latest included driver in 16.04, so that's quite alright
<madwizard> 08:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<madwizard> It's notebook
<madwizard> Used to work a-okay with Xenial-beta
<user|54394> Just a quick question -- how might I upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04? Or is a clean install recommended?
<user|54394> nevermind, I think I found an answer
<user|54394> sorry, premature
<hateball> madwizard: I don't recall in which versions there were issues with hybrid gpus, but I *think* they are fixed in the latest beta 364
<madwizard> Hm
<hateball> madwizard: but you'll need to use this unsupported !ppa for that https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade, user|54394
<user|54394> It says no new release found
<user|54394> but I'm definitely running 15.10
<BluesKaj> user|54394, but update and upgrade your packages on 15.10 first
<user|54394> I already did that
<user|54394> and restarted
<user|54394> lsb_release -a shows I'm running 15.10
<BluesKaj> make sure your update manager isn't set to no new release
<user|54394> I did
<user|54394> Muon also shows "no update available"
<user|54394> I do get this message when I run "apt-get update":
<user|54394> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<user|54394> 1397BC53640DB551
<BluesKaj> you have appa blocking it
<user|54394> alright I removed all my ppas, but same result
<BluesKaj> user|54394, pastebin your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user|54394> I think I'm just going to do a clean install
<user|54394> something seems broken
<user|54394> but here it is:
<user|54394> http://pastebin.com/2nNSLPw0
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<rodolfojcj> last week I upgraded from Kubuntu 15.10 to Kubuntu 16.04. Overall it's working fine and I like the improvements, thanks to the community for all of that!
<BluesKaj> user|54394, nothing wrong there ...strange , but i would recheck the update manager agfain just to make sure, otherwise I'm stumped
<rodolfojcj> now I would like to get these working: a) enable/have suspend menu option in K Menu, b) enable/have suspend and hibernate buttons in the login screen, c) enable/have telepathy-salut protocol enable to chat with other users in a LAN environment
<rodolfojcj> do you have any clues about get those 3 points working??
<BluesKaj> rodolfojcj, my first question is always have  you updated and full-upgraded since your install?
<ChrisNL> @rodolfojcj: b) enable/have suspend and hibernate buttons in the login screen: this you will likely need to configure in the sddm theme of your choice. See: /usr/share/sddm/themes/
<rodolfojcj> @BluesKaj, I did one, but I will execute another one just to check again
<rodolfojcj> In /usr/share/sddm/themes/ there's only the "breeze" theme. That configuration would be editing .conf and/or .qml files, right?
<madwizard> Is there a way to download .iso of Xenial beta, still?
<BluesKaj> madwizard, why?
<madwizard> BluesKaj: Not sure what changed, but I had Kubuntu Beta2 install working fine with proprietary nvidia drivers
<madwizard> Also, Beta 2 had working VPN import, while release throws error
<madwizard> BluesKaj: I'd like to verify it's reproducible
<BluesKaj> madwizard, looked for beta 2 but no luck the links to it have all been updated to the offoical release
<madwizard> Okay, thank you
<madwizard> Had the same results
<BluesKaj> madwizard, I'm testing Yakkety 16.10 already and it's running great so, and no vpn troubles
<BluesKaj> madwizard, , which nvidia gpu ?
<madwizard> 08:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> optimus ?
<madwizard> Okay, ubuntu-drivers autoinstall resulted in nvidia-361 and blank screen
<madwizard> BluesKaj: No, don't think so
<madwizard> sddm is up
<madwizard> Xorg process is up
<madwizard> Back to nouveau at the moment
<madwizard> I'll try to play around during weekend
<madwizard> Thank you all, guys, for you help
<BluesKaj> madwizard, try the 358 driver
<madwizard> Not in my list, probably need from a ppa?
<madwizard> The one that hateball pasted?
<BluesKaj> shouldn't no , just install nvidia-358
<BluesKaj> no ppa
<madwizard> No package
<BluesKaj> it's a slight regression
<BluesKaj> bummer
<ChrisNL> Anyone any idea how to add widgets/plasmoids for ALL users?
<Zren> ChrisNL: Probably copy the plasmoid in ~/.local/share/plasmoids to /usr/share/plasmoids
<Zren> */usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/
<Zren> There's probably not a ui for it
<ChrisNL> Zren: this folder does not seem to exist on my 16.04 Beta2 VM.
<ChrisNL> And any non-ui option is very much appreciated =D. I even looked into editing layout.js files.
<Zren> https://i.imgur.com/uKcc4fs.png
<Zren> ~/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids *
<ChrisNL> I have a folderview plasmoid added but only have an 'org.kde.resourcesMonitor' dir under ~/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids. Are you running the latest version by chance?
<ChrisNL> (Running plasma 5.5.4).
<viewer|28700> hi
<viewer|28700> i just want to ask how to upgrade KDE Plasma to 5.6.3 thx
<Zren> ChrisNL: The ones in the home directory are the ones you install from the internet
<Zren> The ones in /usr/share are the preinstalled ones (and probably ones installed from apt get)
<viewer|28700> ok this is my biggest problem as always when kde plasma is realase
<viewer|28700> how to do it
<ChrisNL> Ah right. I see.
<ChrisNL> Sorry. My bad. What I meant is not installing but configuring a widget to be on the desktop of all users.
<Zren> ah
<Zren> Hmmm.
<ChrisNL> Installing is the easy part =P
<Zren> I guess you could copy ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<viewer|28700> but how
<Zren> but that's the config data for _all_ config stuff
<Zren> all _widget_ config stuff
<viewer|28700> ok ok how to upgrade kde 5.5 to kde 5.6.3
<ChrisNL> The plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc seems to be generated at the plasma init.
<ChrisNL> The exact script that does this is: /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js
<ChrisNL> If you edit this you can get widgets automagically added for all users. But it's preeeeety ugly and there is nearly zero documenation.
<acheron88> viewer|28700: 5.6 isn't packaged for kubuntu yet.
<viewer|28700> hmmm how do you now?
<viewer|28700> How do you know when it will be available
<yotux> Install quesiton in regards to LVM
<yotux> Does 16.04 require a seperate /boot
<acheron88> viewer|28700: Normally announced on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/
<BluesKaj> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BluesKaj> yotux,^
<yotux> thanks
<yotux> reading now....
<yotux> So I did some reading on the referenced artciles and most of the data is 4 years old on LVM
<yotux> I created a seperate boot not sure if this is still needed, but it this still okay?
<madwizard> yotux: Its how installer does it
<madwizard> Separate boot partition, the rest on lvm
<madwizard> If yoy choose lvm root of courde
<madwizard> Sorry for typos
<yotux> No worries I install a couple of VM's and was running out of space so LVM seemed like a better idea
<yotux> madwizard: thank you for your input found some sites stated grub2 can work with LVM root at boot
<ascii-soup> hi - i've just built konsole from source (on ubuntu 15.10) and changed the 'margin' that gets set - this works in konsole itself, but doesn't seem to be getting picked up in the konsole_part that (I assume) gets used by Kate + Yakuake
<ascii-soup>  pretty much did a cmake/make/make install, but I'm wondering if I need to do anything else in order to get Kate + Yakuake to use the kpart from my newly built version?
<yotux> the new package manager Discover when searching for a package results page is blank
<BluesKaj> yotux, install muon
<yotux> BluesKaj:  thank you, thought it was strange it was not installed in 16.04
<SergioEDuran1> Hello friends
<SergioEDuran1> wich Qt note taking app do you recommend to me? some alternative to Evernote / OneNote?
<SergioEDuran1> Klots was amazing but I do not see it on the repos long time ago
<BluesKaj> SergioEDuran1, try noblenote
<wxl> hey has klipper somehow been rolled into plasma-desktop in xenial?
<wxl> that seems to be what's suggested at least
<soee_> huh ?
<SergioEDuran1> Blueskay thank you :)
<viewer|78270> Hi, I wanted to upgrade to 16.04 LTS from 14.04 LTS, but I guess the packages are not yet available. Is there a plan/date when these become available
<soee_> viewer|78270: i think you will be informed about update available when 16.04.1 is released
<soee_> now you can manually upgrade
<viewer|78270> Okay. When is 16.04.1 expected?
<soee_> viewer|78270: i think ~ one month after 16.04 was released
<soee_> !schedule xenial
<soee_> !schedule
<soee_> uh sorry: 14.04 LTS to LTS upgrades will be enabled with the 16.04.1 LTS point release, in approximately 3 months time.
<soee_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<viewer|78270> Hmm, that's sad. I've been waiting sooo long, and now I've either to wait three more months or hassle with manual updates.
<soee_> well you just have to run one command
<viewer|78270> Anyway thanks for the info. Maybe I'll even try the one command update. Thanks again.
<soee_> should work just fine, just run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<vip> hi ho, do you have problems with (16.04) kmail2 and imap subscriptions? I cannot unsubscribe folders...
<user|36899> Hello. I have just installed Kubuntu 16.04 (64 bits) in one of my machines in a partition in the HDD (have windows there too). However, after everything and initiating the installation, the computer freezes on a screen where it says the installation will finish soon, but never finishes. What should be done?
<user|13371> just loaded 16.2 32bit and now im getting a grub rescure command ??
<user|13371> help
<user|13371> sorry 16.4
<user|13371> on my older unit i now get grub error 21???
<user|13371> great can anyone help
<user|13371> i will try again  i have just installed 16.4  32bit on a system and cannot get past grub keep getting grub rescue PLEASE help
<viewer|1315> hi
<soee> hiho
<Startrek852> Hello.
<Startrek852> So, I have a question. How long would it take to move 48 GBs of data to an NTFS partition using mv?
<genii> Startrek852: There is not a good answer, unfortunately. Much depends on the speeds of the devices where the data currently is, where it's going, bus speed, controller speed, etc. Too many variables. The best way is try to move something like maybe a gig in size, note how long then multiply by 48
<Startrek852> OK, I'll try that. Would mv be the fastest or is there anything faster?
<Startrek852> I'm using 15.10
<genii> no, mv is fastest. You could do something like: date +%s && mv /whatever /wherever && date +%s   ...then subtract the first number from the second number and you have how long in seconds it took
<Startrek852> genii: or just use time
<genii> Startrek852: Keep in mind also, if these are linux files currently on a filesystem like ext which uses permissions, rwx and so on, those will not be retained on NTFS
<Startrek852> OK.
<Startrek852> So should I make an ext4 partition for these files?
<genii> Yes, the command "time" also works
<Startrek852> And would schedtool help mv at all?
<genii> Startrek852: Yes, ext2/3/4 is best if you need to keep executable bits, permissions, etc
<genii> Startrek852: I'm not familiar with schedtool, so I don't know :)
<Startrek852> genii: thanks.
<Startrek852> Anyone here familiar with schedtool?
#kubuntu 2016-04-29
<JMichaelX> would anyone know how to get video thumbnail previews working in Dolphin? I have ffmpegthumbs installed, and have enabled previews everywhere, but still cannot get them working.
<valorie> JMichaelX: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=128888 might enlighten
<valorie> when I came back from dinner, my screen was black on this laptop, and I couldn't get it to "wake up"
<valorie> I don't have it suspend, etc. -- any body know what logfile I could examine to see what happened?
<valorie> I had to hard restart with the power button
<azure|2> hello does 16.04 have wayland as default?
<azure|2> i see in synaptic that a bunch of wayland stuff is installed
<hateball> hmmm, where is the imgur/picasa/whatever export stuff for ksnapshot in 16.04?
<valorie> hateball: now called Spectacle
<valorie> or kde-spectacle
<valorie> !info kde-spectacle
<ubottu> kde-spectacle (source: kde-spectacle): Screenshot capture utility, replaces KSnapshot. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 952 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<hateball> so it is :D
<hateball> I didnt even notice
<hateball> hmmm, it has no recommends so I guess it does not have any export plugins :<
<valorie> hmmm
<hateball> the kipi-plugins seem to be for kde 4.x, nothing happens when installing them
<valorie> well, the devel was trying to fix kscreenshot, found too much rotting code, and just took the good parts and re-wrote the rest
<hateball> well, I'll faff about with this some other time
<hateball> ugh. folder view is horribly broken as well. can't use ctrl+c/v, have to actually rightclick objects
<hateball> Folder plasmoids, that is
<valorie> hmmm, please file a bug about that
<valorie> haven't heard anyone else mention that, hateball
<hateball> valorie: Sure
<valorie> ty
<hateball> valorie: if you'd like to try and replicate it, I just added a folder plasmoid, hilight any given file, ctrl+c and try to paste anywhere else and it hasnt registered the ctrl+c
<valorie> hateball: once you have a bug number, i'll test and add my input
<hateball> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1576575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576575 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Unable to copy/paste to/from folderview plasmoid" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> thanks hateball
<valorie> I'll have to test in the morning
<valorie> can't keep my eyes open
<hateball> :)
<ascii-soup> hi guys - I've recompiiled Konsole from source, editing the 'setMargin()' call and it works fine in Konsole, but not in Kate's terminal or in Yakuake - do I need to do something in order to get the new Konsole kpart used by these two apps?
<akik> some graphics elements changed in firefox in kubuntu 14.04. is there way to revert back to the previous style?
<pat_rick> akik: it's not necessarily the most active channel, though ;)
<akik> i have all the time in the world :)
<pat_rick> anyway, with 16.04 and KDE 5.5, I can change the gtk settings for gtk2 and gtk3 seperately in the system's application appearance settings
<pat_rick> maybe that works for your version of KDE as well
<akik> pat_rick: ok i'm there on the settings page
<akik> configuration of the style of gtk applications
<akik> it says the theme for both gtk2 and gtk3 is oxygen-gtk
<mas886> How can I update plasma 5.5.5 to 5.6.x?
<pat_rick> akik: try a different one and see if it's more to your liking. It won't look exactly as before, though, but maybe it will look better to you
<konrados> Hi. I want to change the background color in windows, when I use google, people are talking for example about "Unity". How can I know if I have it and use it? And what are the alternatives?
<hateball> konrados: ... what?
<konrados> On my Ubuntu KDE, on menus (and not only) the text (menu commands) are black (well, not really purely black). And the background is a dark grey. I need to move my nose toward my monitor all the time to find a command I need. I want to change menu's background to something much lighter. People are talking about "Unity" like here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136044/how-do-i-change-the-background-color-of-the-menu-bar but I don't even know what it is,
<konrados> and whether I have it or not.
<konrados> hateball ^
<hateball> konrados: Well you just want to edit your theme then
<akik> i hate these kinds of ui changes that i need to spend a lot of effort to fix
<hateball> konrados: You can go into system settings and change/tweak the theme as you see fit
<hateball> konrados: and Unity is for vanilla Ubuntu, not Kubuntu which uses KDE Plasma
<konrados> hateball thanks, I'll try, although I recall I tried that.
<hateball> konrados: Is this problem persistent in all apps, or just some?
<hateball> Perhaps you are using GTK apps just like akik
<konrados> hateball: in most of them, the system settings for example.
<konrados> hateball: OK, so I'm at system settings -> workspace appearance -> desktop theme -> details. I have the "Customized" tab selected, and there is no such thing as "menu" or "window background"
<konrados> hateball: maybe that would be "dialog background"?
<hateball> konrados: where you picked desktop theme, you also have Colors and Style
<hateball> or however it's named in english
<hateball> konrados: since you can apply a full "theme" but then you can also modify individual parts of it
<konrados> Well, I'm at system settings -> workspace appearance -> desktop theme -> details. I have the "Customized" tab selected, and there is no such thing as "menu" or "window background"
<konrados> hateball ^
<akik> argh the state of theme package installations. i downloaded paper theme and its icons. now i have two different directories with no instructions on how to install it
<hateball> konrados: Because as I said, it's under settings for Colour
<akik> i see mentions of a directory ~/.themes which looks like the one i should put it into
<hateball> konrados: or you just pick a theme and change the color theme to something lighter
<hateball> it's up to you
<konrados> hateball can you give me the full path to this "settings for colour"? Is this under system settings -> workspace appearance somewhere? I prefer to change individual colors.
<hateball> konrados: It's on the very landing page of systemsettings
<pat_rick> akik: Unfortunately I haven't done manual theme installations in quite some time
<hateball> akik: I think you can use the File... dialog in for instance icons, and point to the zip file
<konrados> hateball: thanks! It worked. Btw, it's under application appearance -> Colors. Thanks again, now it's so much better :)
<Codin13_> Hi everyone, I have a problem starting kubuntu, can someone help me? i'm looking the .xsession_errors but i'm little lost about solve it...
<hateball> Codin13_: At which point does it stop?
<hateball> Codin13_: Is this a fresh install, or is it a working install that has failed?
<Codin13_> it shows the splash-screen with the kubuntu logo, and then goes to black screen. is a working install that has failed, with 12.04.4 version. i've tried to re-install kubuntu-desktop but not solved
<hateball> Codin13_: it's still 12.04? so you've not upgraded to 14.04 and it's failed after that or something?
<Codin13_> sorry, 14.04.4, not 12
<hateball> Codin13_: Have you tried picking an older kernel in the grub menu?
<akik> hateball: i have paper-gtk-theme-master.zip but i can not install it through add gtk theme window
<hateball> hmmm
<Codin13_> it was intalled with 14, and nope, how can I see the grub? it does not apeears at the init process
<pat_rick> akik: did the site where you downloadded it from coem with installation instructions?
<akik> i need to search more to find a way to revert back
<pat_rick> akik: alternatively, there are a couple of themes in the repositories, you can install them with muon or such
<hateball> Codin13_: hold/hammer left shift during startup, it should give you the grub menu
<akik> pat_rick: it has an option to add a ppa but i'm a bit wary of doing that
<Codin13_> ok i'm going to try
<hateball> Codin13_: It could be you've had a recent kernel upgrade that somehow breaks things
<pat_rick> akik: usually they are save, but just for a theme, it's a bit overkill
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<akik> firefox doesn't seem to obey that SWT_GTK3 variable
<Codin13_> hateball: i can choose 3, 3.13.0-85, 3.13.0-44 and 3.13.0-24. all goes to the black screnn, but the -24 shows "* Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" before going blackscreen
<hateball> Codin13_: What GPU/driver do you use?
<sverro2> Hey, recently I installed Kubuntu 16.04, with the Dutch language pack, leaving me an unusable system. (without reinstalling plasma desktop). Bug #1572494. Can I help in any way?
<ubottu> bug 1572494 in kde-l10n-nl (Ubuntu) "(xenial) installation of kde-l10n-nl ruins plasma" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572494
<Codin13_> hateball: VGA compatible controller from Intel, driver=i915
<hateball> Codin13_: hmmm, then I don't quite know :|
<akik> do i get the old theme back if i install an older firefox?
<hateball> Yes, but that seems to be the wrong way to tackle the problem
<Codin13_> hateball: thank you anyway
<akik> the biggest grief i have this is that it changed a form element in my bank's login page
<akik> and now it looks like somebody's hijacking my credentials
<hateball> Codin13_: guess you could try nomodeset but I dont know if that does anything for intel
<hateball> !nomodeset | Codin13_
<ubottu> Codin13_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Codin13_> hateball: ok, i'll try!
<akik> i don't get it. i installed the paper theme ppa and it installed fine. then i selected paper as both gtk2 and gtk3. kde itself didn't change at all, only firefox
<hateball> Yes, because Plasma uses Qt and not GTK
<pat_rick> akik: that's because you installed a gtk theme
<pat_rick> kde uses them only for gtk apps, like firefox
<Codin13_> hateball: It has the same behavior
<hateball> Codin13_: ack
<hateball> Codin13_: can you boot to a recovery console? or liveboot and run a fsck
<akik> hateball: i'm on kde 4
<hateball> akik: It's still Qt :)
<pat_rick> akik: the same is true for every kde
<akik> 14.04 was supposed to be long term support and now they've changed the one most important apps that i use
<pat_rick> akik: exactly because it is lts
<Codin13_> hateball: yes, i can try, but the system seems that is ok, because I can login with a F1 terminal, the problem is "only" with the X I think
<pat_rick> akik: it provides security updates for a longer time, including browser updates
<hateball> Codin13_: Right
<akik> pat_rick: i don't think this kind of change should be applied to everybody (gtk3)
<pat_rick> akik: when firefox releases a new version, it will be ported to 14.04
<hateball> Codin13_: So... you don't get a login gui at all, or does it go black after you try logging in?
<pat_rick> akik: it happened on Firefox' side, not due to Ubuntu, might be that there's a way to keep gtk2, but I don't knowit
<pat_rick> akik: actually it seems to me that gtk3 support was something a lot of people where waiting for with firefox in linux
<BluesKaj> akik, maybe that theme only applies to gtk  and not kde/plasma
<Codin13_> hateball: No, I don't get a login gui. the first error of the xsession-errors log says that is something wrong with kded_powerdevil library, but I've checked that is installed in the correct directory
<AceKing> I have a HDD plugged into my router. I am usually able to access it through dolphin. Since I installed 16.04, I cannot access the drive. It shows up, but when I put in my credentials, the login screen keeps popping back up as if my credentials are wrong.  I am having nothing but problems with 16.04.
<hateball> Codin13_: could you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" from a tty where oyu can log in?
<Codin13_> hateball: then kded_keyboard cause the same problem, and finally ksmserver  and startkde shutts down
<hateball> Codin13_: do you have automatic login?
<Codin13_> hateball: reconfigure done with no errors. same black screen. I don't really know if it has automatic login... :(
<hateball> Codin13_: right. check that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<Codin13_> hateball: yes, correct owner with 600 permits
<BluesKaj> AceKing, what about looking in the router setup to find the HDD IP
<Codin13_> hateball: I have tried to make a new user, with the same problem
<hateball> Codin13_: Well I am running out of ideas :|
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I can access it from other machines. It was ever since I installed 16.04
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I will try to find the IP
<Codin13_> hateball: don't worry, we have tested. i'll keep searching little more, and i'll reinstall the system if I can reach the solution. thanks anyway!
<BluesKaj> AceKing, yes and you probly need to setup the HDD access again since it's  anew OS especially if you did a clen install
<BluesKaj> clean
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I cannot find the address. It just shows that a HDD is plugged in, and shared. I wonder why I didn't have to set it up on 14.04? I just opened dolphin browser, put in my username, and password, and went right in. I can even access it off LiveCD
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I found the ftp address, and was able to login though Firefox
<BluesKaj> AceKing, I was thinking about the IP so you could login with dolphin network, add network folder
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thank you
<BluesKaj> AceKing, insatall arp-scan then run arp -a , it finds all active devices on lan
<BluesKaj> AceKing, a very handy tool
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thanks
<BluesKaj> for example AceKing my ethernet is no longer eth0 , systemd now renamed it to enp0s7, if I use the command from this tut http://www.blackmoreops.com/2015/12/31/use-arp-scan-to-find-hidden-devices-in-your-network/ , sudo arp-scan --interface=enp0s7 --localnet , that shows the IPs od all devices connected to the router
<BluesKaj> od=of
<baby> CIAO A TUTTI
<Quantos> Does anyone know which channel VirtualBox is in?
<Tanjoodo> Ok so I started the upgrade to 16.04 but then I cancelled it when it was still just downloading packages
<Tanjoodo> but I think that didn't really cancel it
<akik> Quantos: #vbox
<Tanjoodo> because dpkg is running
<Tanjoodo> and I got a weird prompt about some config file whether I wanted to keep it or replace it
<Tanjoodo> I think it finished downloading and now it's installing =
<Quantos> Thanks man
<Quantos> Thanks akik
<Quantos> Hey guys, I have something on my desktop that looks like a yellow post-it note, how do I get rid of that?
<soee> Quantos: maybe widget
<Tanjoodo> HEEEEEEEEEEELP I UPGRADED AND THE TASK SWITCHER LOOKS UGLY
<soee> right click on the desktop pick Unlock widgets, than hover cursor over this widget and remove it when controls show up
<Quantos> What widget?
<Quantos> Right clicking doesn't bring up anything useful
<soee> Quantos: post a screen what you have there
<soee> Tanjoodo: probably some cache issue
<soee> Tanjoodo: try to remove ~/.cache
<soee> folder
<Tanjoodo> soee, no, it there's now these ugly borders around the icons
<soee> borders are normal thing, can you show screen ?
<Tanjoodo> soee, http://imgur.com/BuxW96P
<soee> Tanjoodo: yeah this is how they look now
<Tanjoodo> also apparently alpha channel support is broken in the notification area?
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/29/Screenshot_20160429_205456.png
<Tanjoodo> I guess not because the hexchat icon is ugly but other icons aren't
<Tanjoodo> soee, nice theme
<soee> i do not use/know hexchat
<lapion> hello I have had the upgrade of my system to 16.04 crash on me twice already ( I have a backup)
<soee> lapion: during upgrade process ?
<Tanjoodo> soee, http://imgur.com/04vgM4q
<lapion> it crashed with a man-loop error without a man-db.0.crash file
<Tanjoodo> other icons look fine
<soee> Tanjoodo: i recomment using konversation :)
<soee> but yeah, some icons might look like that for no KDE apps
<soee> *non
<Tanjoodo> soee, I'm not changing my client because of the buggy tray icon :P
<soee> Tanjoodo: true :D
<Quantos> soee here it is http://imgur.com/T8jx80L
<lapion> yes soee  mid upgrade.. twice from within the update manager, once in do-release-upgrade from a terminal, and once from the recovery commandline
<Tanjoodo> disabled tray icon and problem solved \o/
<Quantos> It's that stupid yellow square
<soee> Quantos: well yeah looks liek sticky notes widget
<Tanjoodo> Quantos, I think that happens when you middle click things
<Tanjoodo> no wait that's something else
<Quantos> Fine, how do I get rid of the stupid thing
<Tanjoodo> <soee> right click on the desktop pick Unlock widgets, than hover cursor over this widget and remove it when controls show up
<soee> Quantos: in Plasma 5.5 the widget behaviour changed, so to be able to manage it unlock screen widhets click on this widget and cold hem mouse button pressed for 3 seconds
<soee> Quantos: than you will see its controls
<Quantos> Nope, not a widget
<lapion> soee, has there been anyone else in here with this problem ?
<Tanjoodo> I don't use widgets so I don't really know
<soee> lapion: thb. inever faced it and heard of such problem during uprades
<Quantos> Hahahah, you were right, it was a widget
<soee> :)
<Quantos> I just didn't hold the mouse button down long enough
<Quantos> Can I uninstall that piece o' crap?  Any idea what it's called?
<soee> i think this is part of package that contains several widgets
<soee> just leave it as it is it wont show up until you add it to the desktop :)
<Quantos> Yeah, I don't really want to remove anything else that I might find useful
<Quantos> Thanks for the help guys
<soee> there is package called: plasma-widgets-addons that probably contains it
<Tanjoodo> while I'm here... it is possible to change the behavior of when I click on an icon that has multiple windows open under it in the task switcher so that it shows a menu of open windows instead of hijacking the whole screen?
<Tanjoodo> I phrased that question so poorly
<abhigenie92> hi guys!
<abhigenie92> I wish to install kubuntu 16.04 and at the same time use kde-neon
<abhigenie92> Is there kubuntu image that comes with kde-neon?
<genii> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<alfi2070> oi
<alfi2070> hello
<alfi2070> can someone help me ???
<alfi2070> i can't seem to find the minecraft.jar folder in kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<luc4> Hello! Anyone of you guys using a bluetooth mouse on kubuntu by any chance?
#kubuntu 2016-04-30
<Guest75225> my text is super tiny after switching to  an nvidia card
<Guest75225> my browser and steam have correctly sized text, however things like the panel, dolphin, and konsole have very tiny text
<Guest75225> i'm using driver 352 from the driver manager, and running plasma 5.5.4
<DarinMiller> Guest75225: Go to system settings -> Font and select the Force fonts DPI checkbox.  The log out and login.
<Oderus> hi. whats the easiest way to make window decorations in 16.04
<DarinMiller> If fonts are still too small, change the DPI from 96 to 144 or whatever looks good.
<Zren> Oderus: Glance at ~/.local/share/aurorae/themes/
<Guest75225> okay thanks
<Oderus> Zren: ok thank you, wasnt sure if there was a GUI program for this or not but i can do it manual
<Zren> Well you can change the colors and a few other things in these menues https://i.imgur.com/nrBy9Lw.png
<Zren> You have to edit kdeglobals manually to change the window border color in the breeze theme though.
<Zren> At least in 5.5
<Zren> Oh right, 16.04 uses 5.5. Keep thinking it uses 5.6
<Oderus> hopefully i can make one that doesnt look terrible lol
<Oderus> sort of trying to convert  a metacity theme
<Zren> which one?
<Oderus> Amiga Ubuntunized
<Guest75225> how can i mount a device without needing to be root to write to it?
<Guest99345> how can i mount a device without needing to be root to write to it?
<hyper_ch> hi there, with the kubuntu install cd/dvd it's not possible to install raid1?
<hyper_ch> I only see physical volume for encryption in the dropdown but not physical volume for raid
<valorie> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<valorie> hyper_ch: the thing is, hardware raid is for more than one hard disk
<hyper_ch> valorie: I want software raid
<valorie> I wouldn't expect to see that as a choice except in the server disk
<hyper_ch> it used to be in the alternate installer
<valorie> check out those links then
<valorie> ah
<hyper_ch> single-ssd notebook with software raid1
<valorie> well, you can use the server DVD, which is pretty much the alternate CD
<valorie> and then sudo apt-install kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> so you can make a running backup by expanding the --raid-devices to 2 and sync to external usb 3.0
<valorie> oops, sudo apt install
<hyper_ch> only taks like 2h to make a full sync
<valorie> we've not had an alternative CD for quite awhile
<hyper_ch> still sucks
<valorie> there is simply not enough people to do it
<valorie> volunteers always welcome@
<hyper_ch> will look at server
<hyper_ch> btw, I read 16.04 has zfs support
<hyper_ch> but the graphic installer for kubuntu didn't seem to offer zfs
<valorie> that hit rather late
<valorie> I imagine it is on the server ISO however
<hyper_ch> I'll see
<hyper_ch> thx
<valorie> zfs isn't really what our users are asking for
<valorie> sysadmins who want the KDE software would probably do exactly what I'm advising you
<akik> anybody know about plasma-discover and why it is not working?
<soee> akik: what is not working ? there are some known bugs though
<akik> soee: the search
<soee> akik: yes this is buggy
<soee> one moment
<soee> akik: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362096
<ubottu> KDE bug 362096 in discover "Can't find apps I want to install using the "search" field" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<akik> oh ok i was searching launchpad
<akik> thanks
<soee> akik: use muon, should work just fine
<akik> soee: do you think this will be fixed in kubuntu?
<akik> all applications/system/software center = plasma-discover
<soee> it is upstream bug
<soee> so if maintainer will fix it than it will be fixed :0
<Maxiride> is there a way to run kNetAttach from command line? I'm trying to connect to a webdav folder, however it keep asking me username and password every couple of seconds and I'm sure usr and pwd are correct
<Maxiride> so i'd like to see if there is eny error which isn't shown in the gui
<soee> sorry i do  not know this :)
<luc4> Hello! Anyone working on 16.04? Is VLC working properly?
<soee> luc4: yes
<soee> what problems do you have?
<luc4> soee: I have not upgraded yet but I know Qt 5.5 had problems with VLC.
<soee> oh ?
<luc4> soee: I had to downgrade plasma because of that
<luc4> soee: I know the fix is ready but I didn’t know whether the fix was already in 16.04 or not.
<soee> i never had problems with it
<luc4> soee: great thanks!
<soee> maybe you are tlaking about phonon vlc backend
<soee> than yes there were problems, but i'm using gstreamer
<luc4> soee: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321
<luc4> soee: is 16.04 using Qt 5.6.0?
<soee> no ant it wont use it
<soee> *and
<soee> atm. it is 5.5.1
<soee> but i do not know how to reproduce this bug, player works just fine for me
<akik> vlc works for me too in kubuntu 16.04
<soee> i know that dome bugfixes were backported to 5.5.1 so maybe they picked this one also as it coudl affect a lot of people
<luc4> soee: yes, they probably backported the fix… thanks for the confirmation
<luc4> Anyone using bluetooth mice on kubuntu? I was thinking about buying one but I see there were many problems in the past.
<user|97762> salve atutti
<Ben___> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viewer|80430> sup?
<BluesKaj> per?
<viewer|80430> Candal
<BluesKaj> ?
<Iloiny> "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable-weekly/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file."
<Iloiny> any clues how to remedy this ?
<soee_> Iloiny: do not use it
<soee_> it is not updated since middle of 2015
<BluesKaj> Iloiny, what are you trying to do ?
<Iloiny> soee_, anything similar I could use then?
<Iloiny> BluesKaj, find a ppa to update my kde desktop with recent versions of the software?
<Iloiny> I found that ppa here https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<BluesKaj> Iloiny, for which release
<Iloiny> I'm on 16.04 (xenial)
<BluesKaj> are you looking for plasma 5.6? If so it's not available as a complete package for Xenial yet
<Iloiny> not particularly, I just want more recent versions than what I got
<BluesKaj> you should have plasma 5.5 and if you've done an update and full-upgrade today then you're up to date
<BluesKaj> ppas aren't officially supported here , btw
<Iloiny> I'm not up to date, I have akregator 5.1 when 5.3 is out there
<Iloiny> also how come noone is mentioning http://neon.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> Iloiny, where is it , if it's in a ppa then there's no support if your system breaks
<Iloiny> where exactly have I asked for support?
<BluesKaj> Iloiny, ok I guess you don't need it
<Iloiny> well I asked about a ppa that appears on the kubuntu wiki. not the pros and cons of ppas
<BluesKaj> Iloiny, at this point your attitude loses... good luck
 * Iloiny sighs
<duber> hola
<soee_> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee_, duber
<rodolfojcj> hello to all people who likes Kubuntu
<rodolfojcj> I asked the following in #kde, but I had no answer:
<rodolfojcj> I'm using KDE Frameworks 5.18.0 and Qt 5.5.1. I would like to customize a little the screen showed when the KDE user session is locked
<rodolfojcj> I thought I could do that by editing a theme under the directory /usr/share/sddm/themes
<rodolfojcj> but I didn't idenfity there a point that could be customized
<rodolfojcj> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04
<rodolfojcj> do you know where to explore to change that session locked screen?
<rodolfojcj> specifically, I would like to add a button to allow any user seeing that locked session screen, to suspend (or hibernate) the computer
<soee_> rodolfojcj: hiho
<soee_> this question is better to ask on #plasma
<soee_> but in work week ~ 8:00-16:00 :)
<rodolfojcj> soee_: ok, thanks for your advice. I'll leave then that question for next week!
<JMichaelX> i was able to find a solution to video preview thumbnails not working in Dolphin, in Kubuntu 16.04 in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpegthumbs/+bug/1574037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574037 in ffmpegthumbs (Ubuntu) "ffmpegthumbs 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 uses the wrong path for plugin libraries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee_> ;]
<soee_> i think it should work with Apps 16.04 but i might be wrong
<tux|dude> Does anyone know what the system requirements are for kubuntu 16.04?
<Dragnslcr> Probably no different than previous versions
<Dragnslcr> Any CPU from the past 5 years or so should work fine. Probably want at least 4 GB of RAM.
<polaris> About RAM - I was pretty surprised when Kubuntu without any other app open (beside Plasma and system stuff itself) were taking only ~800 MB
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it should work with 2 GB, but you may end up swapping a lot, depending on what programs you run
<polaris> I actually remember that my swap was filled by 2.4 GB. Can it be the reason why Kubuntu took only 800 MB of RAM or it is really that lightweight?
<mparillo> I actually can get by with 1GB in my netbook or in a VM. It would not be pleasant for your daily runner.
<deliveryware> Guten Tag, Danke, ich kenn fast Shakespeare und Goethe auswendig, aber wie formartiere ich einen USB-STick zum Booten von siduction?
<deliveryware> Ich hab die iso runtergeladen. unetbootin und usb-creator-kde sind leider nur bescheiuert,..
<deliveryware> Missing-opoeration-system, ist klar, der Stick  war nur mit kpartx formatiert und die Programme schrieben mal so gefühlte Halbejahre an dem Bootstick.
<deliveryware> Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt nur statt kubuntu mal siduction ausprobieren, das gelingt mir irgendwie nicht. Liegt es an ,ir?
<deliveryware> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2299040 in diesem Forum machte ich schon meinem Firefox klar, schreibe mir bitte alle Buchstaben in größerer Schrift, weil ich seit debian 2.4 und Prof. Weizenbaum dabei bin mit seinem elizia, und und, und was passiert, es ignoniert meine Schriftgrößenempfehlungen, das ist ein "no go"
<deryco> deliveryware: #kubuntu-de
#kubuntu 2016-05-01
<jarh> whats the channel spanish?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Strav> Anyone having issues with amarok mp3 playback on 16.04?
<Strav> Also: kmail keeps re-syncing my davmail imap folder and fails to display signature images inline (anyone else experiencing this as well?)
<JMichaelX> did a fresh installation of 16.04. seems to be quite hoggish when it comes to RAM
<JMichaelX> i have 4GB DDR2 RAM, have Chrome open with 6 tabs, and amarok playing music... and it has been swapping a bit
<Iloiny> how good an idea would it be to uninstall kde-pim package and compile from source?
<valorie> are you working on the package?
<valorie> or testing?
<valorie> in those cases, or translation/internationalization, or documentation, it can be useful
<Iloiny> neither atm, but inclined to since what I currently have crashes
<xieyi> I just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04. the window title bar and border is alway missing after use it for a while
<xieyi> have you met similar problem?
<Iloiny> no that's not it for me
<valorie> xieyi: no, I've not seen that
<valorie> sounds like a kwin problem
<xieyi> yeah it is a kwin problem
<xieyi> in the last version the kwin could restart after the problem
<valorie> Iloiny: probably better to report the crashes to the pim team and work with them on getting them fixed
<xieyi> but in this version no restart of kwin
<valorie> xieyi: you might ask in #plasma when the devels come online
<valorie> keep in mind it's the weekend
<xieyi> OK
<xieyi> thx
<valorie> Iloiny: the pim devels don't seem to use IRC much, so it might be better to file a bug or ask on their list
 * valorie is going offline now too..... time to sleep
<Iloiny> well I 've already filed a bug and basically the response is that it is likely fixed on repository
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> what we have in the archive now is 4:15.12.3
<valorie> we'll be packaging applications when the newest Plasma is done
<Iloiny> fair enough
<Iloiny> when I ask if it's a good idea, I 'm primarily concerned if it would break everything
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Vespa_Ferox> Salve! kann mir bitte jmd mit dem Anmeldebilschrimunter Kub 16.04 helfen?
<lordievader> !de | Vespa_Ferox
<ubottu> Vespa_Ferox: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Vespa_Ferox> anybody can help me with the login screnn in kub 16.04 ?
<akik> Vespa_Ferox: what's the problem?
<Vespa_Ferox> I'm joined inta a univention domain, therfore i can login with the domain members. the login screen shows all members in a scroll menue. is there a way to set up the login screnn to login with a username & password field? (sry my broken english^ )
<akik> Vespa_Ferox: sorry don't really know the answer to that but i found the following https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/406
<akik> Vespa_Ferox: it says that changing the greeter in kde settings could make it change to what you need
<luc4> Hello! Is do-release-upgrade still the way to update to 16.04?
<akik> Vespa_Ferox: lower on the page marcelrc comments that on kubuntu there are themes that accomplish this
<akik> Vespa_Ferox: "sddm-theme-circles", "sddm-theme-elarun" or "sddm-theme-maldives"
<Vespa_Ferox> k, thx,, bookmarked it, will try it asap
<luc4> Am I supposed to have muon installed in 15.10? I don’t see it. Can I run sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 16.04?
<akik> luc4: i had to install muon in 16.04. it wasn't installed by default
<lordievader> luc4: Yes, that is the cli way.
<luc4> lordievader: I remember it was discouraged in the past. Is it ok to upgrade via command line?
<lordievader> It was discouraged? Why?
<luc4> lordievader: never known why
<lordievader> Hmm, never heard that. And it works fine for me :)
<luc4> lordievader: great, thanks!
<soee_> gui anyway uses cli in the background :)
<luc4> soee_: yes, that is what has always confused me. It is clear the command that executes….
<mikkle> Does anyone know whether the 16.04 installer still crashes on some secure boot error?
<akik> mikkle: if you're installing from the 16.04 lts image then yes
<akik> i don't think they've updated those?
<akik> mikkle: there's instruction in launchpad that show how that can be fixed. i'll get the url
<akik> mikkle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in One Hundred Papercuts "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<Elliot77> ciao
<mikkle> akik: cheers
<akik> mikkle: one thing i'm not sure of is that the installer talks about using secure boot and third party drivers
<akik> i have secure boot enabled and nvidia driver in xorg
<akik> so i don't understand why the installer says that i have to disable secure boot
<mikkle> hmmm, i guess i could try installing it on a test partition and see how far the installer gets
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest49997> daar
<baby> ciao a tutti
<baby> ciao a tutti
<baby> !list
<ubottu> baby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<user|81831> Hi
<user|81831> I have just installed kubuntu
<user|81831> And then install google chrome
<user|81831> But after it, google icon did not shown in application menu
<user|81831> How to solve it.???
<user|1239> test
<newbie89> I have upgraded to Xubuntu 16.04 from Xubuntu 15.10. but have a problem with Qt applications
<newbie89> that using Qt5, Qt4 library. All UI font size suddenly set to very small. Would it be possible to get some help?
<BluesKaj> newbie89,  you can get Xubuntu support in the #xubuntu chat
<s98259> Hello
<s98259> I have a Realtek ALC887-VD soundcard which is semi-working with HDMI to the point that only certain songs on youtube can be played, I can't play any files on my computer and I haven't found anything playable on Soundcloud either. Via analog, everything works fine. I haven't found any errors.
<s98259> Please help me, I have been nattling this problem for 2 days now...
<BluesKaj> s98259, is this a recent Kubuntu installation ?
<s98259> Yes.
<s98259> My audio wouldn't work at all on Debian since forever, never found a fix so I tired out Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ok s98259 have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<s98259> I will do that now but what does that package contain exactly?
<s98259> Sorry, I am on a keyboard layout which I am not used to
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<s98259> Btw, is Kubuntu part of Canonical or a third party?
<BluesKaj> s98259, also install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<s98259> 'Failure to download extra data files'
<s98259> Aaaah that download error was a fluke?
<BluesKaj> the name Kubuntu is register by canonical , but Kubuntu itself is now being supported and developed by Blue Systems
<BluesKaj> registered
<s98259> Blue Ltljems_
<s98259> Blue Systems?
<s98259> No wonder why it is soo blue!
<s98259> I have installed all packages and I am getting the same issues
<BluesKaj> s98259, you may need to reboot and check alsamixer to make sure automuting enabled
<BluesKaj> if automute is enabled use the down arrow key to disable
<s98259> Still no luck
<BluesKaj> no luck with what sources?
<s98259> My computer has exactly the same symptoms and auto mute is enabled
<s98259> Guys? I have never had good luck with HDMI, haven't used Windows since 2007 but the amount of HDMI problems I have with Linux distros has got me considering to switch to Windows
<s98259> because I want access to good quality sound and clearly Linux distros are incapable of providing tat
<s98259> Instead I get landed with Analog signals which don't sound as good to my ears
<Javabean> i am using hdmi as my sound source, hdmi sound in linux is possible
<s98259> Javabean: But it is hard to obtain...
<s98259> I can't help myself anymore nor can Google.
<Javabean> no, it wasn't for me
<s98259> I have done nothing but wasted my time googling.
<s98259> only to find other peoples issues and not my own
<akik> i'm no hifi guy but hdmi is working fine with kubuntu
<akik> it has that delay when starting a new stream that it's silent for 1-2 seconds
<s98259> It winds me up. A good percentage of people are Linux users and not one of them has my issue here? Come on!
<Javabean> all i did when i installed was open kmix -> select master channel -> select the option for hdmi, enjoy the sound
<s98259> I have sound, sound works fine. The issue is I can not play certain songs on youtube, I can not play anything at all on my local system
<akik> i've connected hdmi from my nvidia card to onkyo amp
<akik> didn't need to do anything special, just install vlc and play
<s98259> It doesn't work tho
<Javabean> check what your master channel is... my setup is hdmi to monitor, monitor to amp/sound via 3.5mm jack
<akik> paste the links that don't play for you. i can test them
<s98259> akik: It is like... half of youtube...
<s98259> This one for example
<s98259> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJ7zGrClJk
<s98259> It plays elsewhere but not on this system. It actually plays, no sound
<s98259> But then this one plays and has sound https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1mLIeXwsQ
<s98259> Sorry about my English
<s98259> All the adverts play fine
<akik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJ7zGrClJk plays fine
<akik> do you have pavucontrol installed? it has sometimes helped me
<s98259> Not over my HDMI port
<s98259> I will install it
<s98259> Why does pavucontrol say ubuntu sound effects are muted when they are not?!
<s98259> ubuntu sound effects work fine...
<s98259> *kubuntu
<s98259> Fixed!
<akik> cool
<s98259> pavu fixed it! Thankl sooo much akik!
<s98259> You don't understand how much I have been trying to fix this. thank you thank you thank you!!!
<akik> in my laptop i noticed that if hdmi wasn't connected during install it was not visible in audio settings
<akik> and it was weird to setup after connecting
<s98259> Oh it was always visible here, I had to check DTS, AC3, etc in pavu
<s98259> Wow orgasmic sound! Thank you
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> why bet Kubuntu still on 4, partly?
<BluesKaj>  s98259 you still may need thefresh p[layer I mentioned earlier for flash content audio on youtube
<s98259> BluesKaj: Flash works perfectly now
<s98259> It was thos codecs in pavu that needed to be checked
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<s98259> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> for those who use pulseaudio pavucontrol is a must
<s98259> More problems
<s98259> how confusing
<s98259> I can play the MP3's for jean michel jarre but not Benny Benassi
<s98259> hmm, can't play for jean now either
<akik> check the pavucontrol again if the output changed
<s98259> I did and it hasn't
<s98259> Closing firefox fixed it
<s98259> sigh....
<s98259> or maybe not... this is confusing the hell outta me....
<s98259> So one set of MP3's work but not the other yet they all work on my other systems...
<akik> do you play on vlc?
<s98259> Yes
<akik> but don't play on some other app?
<s98259> The ones that don't work also don't work in other apps, same for the ones that do work
<s98259> yet if I boot into another OS on my system, they all work
<BluesKaj> vlc has audio settings that can get complicated when used with pulseaudio
<s98259> There are hardly any audio settings in VLC....
<akik> tools/preferences/show settings = all. you'll be surprised
<s98259> WTH
<BluesKaj> s98259, yes look in tools > prefernces>audio
<BluesKaj> on vlc
<s98259> I hate this GUI business, I feel awkward using it yet I don't know hoow to properly debus audio because I have only had to do it with HDMI and I couldn't get audio working on my primary OS partition (Debian)
<BluesKaj> fs9 in your case the pulseaudio output is probly the one to choose and if you want hdmi then you need to use the spdif out for digital signals
<BluesKaj> s98259,^
<akik> s98259: richard stallman also hates the gui business :)
<s98259> It is hsrrible... I feel for the poor guy
<s98259> I wonder if he hates the mouse too
<BluesKaj> linux audio is a messy business, and guis can help users make sense of the chaos
<s98259> I just don't like being blindfolded by a nice pretty interface
<s98259> BluesKaj: I noticed
<s98259> I freaked out when I had to diagnose on my other partition
<s98259> and as a visual learner, I hate it when people don't teach programming in a visual interactive way
<BluesKaj> well, the cli is fione if you know what you're doing, but how many linux users really wnat to study enough to get a handle on it
<s98259> but would rather make me pay for it
<akik> s98259: you can control pulseaudio with pacmd
<s98259> pacmd? That sounds new!
<akik> yes
<s98259> I love shiny new things!
<akik> i don't know how old it is
<akik> for example "pacmd list-cards"
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio commands , if you use puilse, but I don't
<BluesKaj> aplay -l
<BluesKaj> does it
<s98259> Wow, thanks for the intro to pacmd
<s98259> It is nice!
<s98259> I gotta brb
<akik> the firefox forms element on kubuntu 16.04 haven't changed as they changed in kubuntu 14.04
<akik> i'm baffled
<s98259> akik: Don't worry about that, as nice as Linux is, it is still a jigsaw puzzle at times!
<BluesKaj> Firefox is probly the same version and you have the same gtk settings for both OSs in system settings
<akik> oh yes on 16.04 i have the breeze theme
<akik> on 14.04 i have oxygen-gtk
<akik> can i get breeze on 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> doubt it,need plasma 5 for breeze
<s98259> Probably, some changes might need to be applied to make it compatible tho
<s98259> There you go, plasma 5!
<s98259> Good luck lol
<akik> there's so many changes i'm doing after a plain install that i've had to start writing them down in a blog
<s98259> Wow this pain and suffering, stupid tumour.
 * s98259 reads the topic looking for a social channel
<s98259> Wow nice!
<s98259> akik: Blogs are nice
<s98259> which is why I adopted a knowledge base for my business
<s98259> Because I work with things like Xen and new technologies, methods, concepts and ideas!
<s98259> and most people can't remember the technicalities of my business in one sitting, revision is key however but we need a central place to jot down what has been learned for other people within the company.
<s98259> Centralization, organization and virtualization are key and the future to come.
<s98259> But this is getting offtopic so I shall remain silent
<BluesKaj> if you have an intel-hda audio chip then you can run your audio without pulse , which in some ways makes things less complicated, but more dependent your alsmixer settings
<s98259> BluesKaj: Agreed
<s98259> intel-hda is good
<s98259> however the confusing thing about it is... that it is the kernel module for more venders than just intel.
<s98259> Infact.... most likely your HD Audio soundcard requires it.
<BluesKaj> s98259, yes ,but the chip will show themodule in alsamixer
<s98259> I noticed that.
<BluesKaj> s98259, or aplay -l
<s98259> BluesKaj: Even lspci
<s98259> BluesKaj: I am switching to optical audio soon!
<BluesKaj> I'm using coax to my audio system DAC input
<fuze>  what is the cause of this error when starting plasmashell: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability
<soee> fuze: well some plugin without version :)
<fuze> soee: where can i see my plugins?
<soee> better place to ask about it is: #plasma
<soee> but devs are usually online in the work days 8:00-16:00
<eluus> my kubuntu 16.04 wireless was working fine until just a few minutes ago
<eluus> It's like wifi adapter doesn't exist
<eluus> please help
<kcroot_> Hi all
<mht__> hi
<yotux> seems like Ark is not liking zip files in 16.04
<Startrek852> hi
<clivejo> hi Startrek852
<Startrek852> So, I have a question. Is there a way ro make mv write into a directory without overriding its contents?
<Startrek852> *to
<clivejo> Startrek852: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577035/mv-command-dont-overwrite-files
<fuze> does kubuntu have multiarch?
<Startrek852> clivejo: Thanks.
<clivejo> fuze: mulitarch?
<fuze> clivejo: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx#multiarch
<clivejo> well there is i386 and amd64 arch iso's for download on our website?
<fuze> clivejo: i got it
<clivejo> if you run kinfocentre and look at os type it will tell you what you have installed
<clivejo> or "uname -a" in a terminal
<fuze> clivejo: another question, I want to Upgrade Kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 LTS but the link at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ doesnt work
<clivejo> fuze: humm you are quite right!
<fuze> clivejo: what do i dooo
<clivejo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu
<clivejo> valorie: ^
<fuze> clivejo: idk what that means
<Startrek852> clivejo: "This page does not exist yet"
<clivejo> sorry, Im pointing out to another team member that the page doesnt work
<clivejo> hopefully get it fixed!
<fuze> is there anything i can do for now?
<Startrek852> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<clivejo> I _think_ the upgrade command is "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Startrek852> or do-release-upgrae
<Startrek852> or do-release-upgrade
<clivejo> but try looking in muon updater
<valorie> clivejo: what do we need on that page?
<fuze> what does the -d flag mean?
<clivejo> instruction!
<valorie> the -d means developer
<valorie> you shouldn't need it now that it's released
<fuze> ok im going to let it run
<clivejo> fuze: make sure your system it fully updated before you do
<Startrek852> clivejo: I ran the mv --backup=existing, and it broke my directory tree
<clivejo> what command did you run and what are you trying to do?
<Startrek852> mv -v --backup=existing androidx86mm/* /media/andrew/androidx86/androidx86mm/*
<Startrek852> trying to move android source code to a different partition
<clivejo> well * will only copy the files in that level
<Startrek852> I know.
<Startrek852> All the source I want to copy is in that folder
<clivejo> how did it break the directory tree?
<Startrek852> gimme a minute
<clivejo> for the destination you dont need a *
<Startrek852> the askubuntu showed a * for both
<clivejo> are you sure you want to use mv? ie move the files?
<Startrek852> NVM, I fixed it.
<Startrek852> Yes, I am.
<clivejo> cp would probably be better
<Startrek852> they need to not be on my home partition
<clivejo> at least you'll have the originals if you mess up
<Startrek852> I don't want to have the originals
<Startrek852> I just want the off my home partition
<Startrek852> *them
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> you could do that in dolphin too
<clivejo> cut and paste, but choose not to overwrite
<Startrek852> Yeah, but dolphin is slow sometimes, and with mv i can use schedtool
<clivejo> I see
<Startrek852> got it working
<azure|2> Hello i have been experiencing a lot of plasma crashes lately with my second monitor. what happens is i log out and log nack in and my panel wont place on the second monitor it gets glitched and wont place on the top ot bottom of the screen. also when i do log out it moves to my first screen im using a nvidia card and open gl 3.1 in the compsitor. any help would be appriciated.
<DarinMiller> azure|2: I have dual monitor system that is very stable. However plasma 5.5.5 is know to have issues, some of which are fixed in 5.6.  Watch for the xenial 5.6 backports ppa (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports)
<azure|2> ok ill keep an eye out for that to come up. i didnt have issues before the upgrade so i figured it had something to do with the compsoitor or something.
#kubuntu 2017-04-24
<immu> hi all
<valorie> immu: you asked earlier about fonts
<valorie> what are you missing in Kubuntu?
<valorie> one can use the Ubuntu font btw
<immu> valorie: hi
<immu> the clean look of ubuntu, its better now but not like Ubuntu, so use to after all these years valorie
<valorie> this article is a bit old, and it refers to KDE as "the desktop" instead of the community, but it might help: https://www.maketecheasier.com/get-great-looking-fonts-in-kde/
<valorie> playing with hinting and anti-aliasing might make them appear closer to what you're used to
<valorie> I love the fonts in kubuntu
<valorie> but we all have different taste
<immu> valorie: ok
<loely> test
<immu> its so quiet in here
<hateball> Maybe everything is working
<immu> yeah hateball
<immu> i mean normal chatter hateball
<immu> do we have a discuss channel?
<hateball> immu: That goes in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<immu> done
<immu> hateball: how long have you being using KDE/Kubuntu?
 * acheronUK is drinking coffee
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> immu, Kmenu>system settings>Fonts
<immu> what about anti liasing?
<hateball> You have options for subpixel hinting in the fonts config
<BluesKaj> immu, both ubuntu and kubuntu use almost the same fonts
<immu> i see all noto
<immu> yurs.
<immu> yours BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> click on "all fonts" , then check Font, Font style and Size, then scroll to the fonys thst look best to you
<BluesKaj> fonts that
<immu> oke
<BluesKaj> anti aliasing can be enabled if you wish
<immu> how can i see a shared folder from my kubuntu system , with the shared folder present in Windows10
<BluesKaj> immu, on a different paritition or pc ?
<immu> BluesKaj: different pc
<immu> from one laptop to another
<BluesKaj> immu, clisk on network in dolphin>add network folder>microsoft network drive
<BluesKaj> click
<BluesKaj> once you have the connection set up add the folder in networking to places in dolphin
<immu> ok will try tonight BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> immu, there are other methods and a bit of research on google will show them if you have problems connecting
<BluesKaj> like samba sahres etc
<immu> sure
<BluesKaj> shares
<BluesKaj> buy I find the add network dfolder works well on my home network
 * BluesKaj sheds more light on the KB, clouded over , getting dark in here
<immu> does kubuntu use wayland is the displayserver and window manager? etc
<IrcsomeBot1> gouthamganesan was removed by: gouthamganesan
<Dragnslcr> immu- it doesn't look like it, or at least I don't have the xwayland package installed
<immu_> back
<rooti> hello
<BluesKaj> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<genii> heh, still referring to Mir
<immu_> ubottu: you here too?
<ubottu> immu_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<immu_> our Kubuntu uses wayland BluesKaj confirmed?
<BluesKaj> immu_,` no
<BluesKaj> still uses X11
<user|17338> Is this a good place to ask a Firefox related question? It's an issue I'm having in Kubuntu that isn't present in Ubuntu
<immu_> whats the app to write Distro ISO in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> immu_- to a CD, k3b. If you want to write to a USB drive, it's best to just use dd in a terminal
<ronnoc> immu_: Check out Escher: https://etcher.io/    << works great
<ronnoc> + of course what Dragnslcr said is valid as well.
 * ronnoc thinks the official .org site needs updated with detailed methods for iso writing, since this ? comes up often.
<IrcsomeBot1> jayantseraph was removed by: jayantseraph
<immu_> Dragnslcr: ronnoc thanks
<a1fa> hello - for some reason google chrome does not have minimize/maximize/x buttons after unchecking window decorations
<a1fa> also no icons for google chrome in the application menu/pin tray
<a1fa> a reboot fixed it
<a1fa> all issues
<ronnoc> a1fa: Sometimes simplicity is the best first action :)
<a1fa> now if i can resolve the drag issue*
<a1fa> which i believe its resolved as well by changing drag pixels and drag time
<a1fa> drag pixel 1px, drag time 100ms
<a1fa> how do you remove that little menu = that floats on the desktop
<sithlord48> rt. click on the desktop -> configure Desktop -> tweaks -> uncheck show desktop toolbox
<sithlord48> a1fa:  ^^
<a1fa> sithlord48: thank you
<sithlord48> np
<a1fa> sorry been on the phone
<a1fa> and its gone
<a1fa> awesome
<a1fa> one more issue :)
<a1fa> drop downs, using Breeze Dark theme, and drop down menus are normal, but when you drop them, they are white on white
<a1fa> looks like a QtCurve issue
<a1fa> now if there was only a way to save all cutomizations to distribute amonst other computers -_-
<IrcsomeBot1> punit_arya was removed by: punit_arya
<suncokret> hello, is here somebody for help
<suncokret> ?
<clivejo> suncokret: what's the problem?
<a1fa> now if only videos wouldnt tear
<a1fa> where are local themes stored?
<a1fa> .local/share/aurorae/themes
<etherlycht> xmpp  = Vysper or cytadel?
<etherlycht> nvidia in nouveau?
#kubuntu 2017-04-25
<valorie> !nvidia | etherlycht
<ubottu> etherlycht: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<valorie> many people find that the nvidia driver works better than nouveau
<valorie> !info vysper
<ubottu> Package vysper does not exist in zesty
<valorie> !info cytadel
<ubottu> Package cytadel does not exist in zesty
<valorie> dunno what those are, etherlycht
<etherlycht> fglrx skirmish is mine
<etherlycht> im trying to install xmpp to rum kopete and telepathy... telepathy not more a interfasce?
<Dragnslcr> You don't need any extra packages for XMPP connections in Kopete or Telepathy
<etherlycht> why not setup kdetalk.net?
<etherlycht> any can handle?
<etherlycht> info vysper and cytadel are xmpp server to activate kdetalk account.
<valorie> kdetalk is a server one can use
<valorie> you would need some sort of software to use it like kopete, kde-telepathy, or some other xmpp client
<etherlycht> this client works : https://www.jabbim.com/
<valorie> !info jabbim
<ubottu> Package jabbim does not exist in zesty
<valorie> it's a server
<valorie> not a client
<etherlycht> is a xmpp online server or a cliente log maker. to you log and use com kopete and bonjour
<etherlycht> so you get @kdetalk.net account work
<etherlycht> do you wanna try and write via kopete? for fun?
<etherlycht> anyone is logged in kdetalk.net?
<qbsd> anyone see telepathy IM work with Google in the last few years? Wondering why a 'distro' would continue to include it when it has not functioned in so long
<valorie> qbsd: I got it to work
<valorie> then Google changed something
<qbsd> long time ago I got it work by installing empathy (over 165 Gnome packages)
<qbsd> that doesn't work any more
<qbsd> was just running through testing in a VM of the 17.04 release
<qbsd> was thinking about wiping the Neon, the last 2 major updates of KDE in Neon produced regressions
<qbsd> leaves me wondering about QA/QC
<qbsd> guess I can stick with Kopete; it works
<qbsd> was just about to put 17.04 to the bare metal and ran across this
<sam_wong> Hi, I launch the terminal in gnome by pressing Ctrl+Alt+T. What's the shortcut for KDE?
<ribbley> sam_wong: i think you will need to add a custom shortcut for this, opening an instance of your prefered terminal (konsole is default in kubuntu)
<acheronUK> shortcut is there, but disabled by default in examples. can be enabled. http://i.imgur.com/PHQhwSx.png
<sam_wong> ribbley: how to open an instance ...... I am new to KDE
<valorie> I just use yakuake
<valorie> f12 and it's open
<valorie> tabs and everything
<valorie> f12 and it closes
<valorie> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (zesty), package size 357 kB, installed size 2093 kB
<sam_wong> acheronUK: the "Run Konsole" box is dimmed when I tried to activate it. Further assistance is needed
<acheronUK> sam_wong: tick the Examples box 1st. then the Konsole one should be tickable I think
<sam_wong> acheronUK: thank you. the problem has been solved
<acheronUK> :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mrokii> Hello. Will there be more work on the Global Menus feature, specifically to make it work across all apps, not just KDE-ones?
<ubuntuer> hello
<ubuntuer> I need to ask some questions
<ubuntuer> anyone?
<acheronUK> Mrokii: I saw in passing the other day a comment by KDE devs that it would need some cooperation from GTK/gnome devs to work
<hateball> hmmm, they left
<acheronUK> Mrokii: maybe ask in #kde-devel #plamsa ?
<acheronUK> hateball: yup k_ubuntu_er did :/
<acheronUK> or #plasma even!
<AlbertoPerni> why english women likes so much black boys?
<Mrokii> acheronUK: Thanks, I'll try.
<AlbertoPerni> I am eating
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<AlbertoPerni> why english women likes so much black boys?
<acheronUK> AlbertoPerni: this is the kubuntu support channel. please take questions like that somewhere else.
<mihaly> hello - I have somehow broken the plasma setttings for one user's desktop
<mihaly> where do I find the settings config and how would I reset it?
<mihaly> something seemsto continually break in my plasma deskop
<mihaly> maybe there is a channel specifically for plasma?
<BluesKaj> mihaly, describe your issue in more detail please, it's difficult to help otherwise
<mihaly> forgive me I'm unsure where the problem actually is- bare with me. I had it all working (indeed for this user the desktop does work)
<mihaly> but I accidenally disconnected the secondary monitor and everything went crazy. Now when I restart, for the user who did that, the desktop seems to only show the top half, and I can't see or access the lower half (hence he desktop settings)
<mihaly> it would seem as if somehing makes the desktop blank out and the cursor cant move below about the halfway mark (where tthe bar of the desk startup is...
<BluesKaj> mihaly, have you tried resetting/rebooting the monitor itself with the computer turned off then booting up with the monitor already turned on ?
<BluesKaj> sounds more like a monitopr problem rather than plasma
<mihaly> yeah, thats how I get to be able to run /this user/ with a correct functioning desktop
<mihaly> I figure theres a config file somewhere I can reset or somehow get it to defaults?
<mihaly> i recall at some point I used the system gui to "relocate" the desktops arrangement, but it sort of pushed one of the desks way off the top of the alignment region?
<mihaly> I was trying to use the larger monitor on it's side in portratt mode (!)
<mihaly> I still also have issues with the current user arranging windows across screens, so I do think it's a plasma issue
<mihaly> if I grab a window I can only drag it to one edge, not across he second screen, and if I grab it on that side, it immediately snaps back to the right edge of my lptop monitor
<mihaly> also if both monitors are plugged in the default font is tiny. but with only the laptop monitor active, it's larger and readable
<BluesKaj> mihaly, dpi settings are different from each other
<mihaly> am I correct in guessing that the dpi is used for both monitors (large one is 1080, laptop is 1366x768
<mihaly> 1920x1080 monitor defines the DPI for both monitors?
<BluesKaj> mihaly, dunno how to apply different dpi or resolutions on a hdmi feed
<mihaly> I'm not too fussed about the DPI, it's bearable :) just wondering where the user's config file for his desktop setup is ... if I can look inside that maybe I can set it to sane defaults?
<mihaly> is it under .config? Maybe there's a /etc/skel or similar I can overwrite for that user?
<BluesKaj> I tried my laptop hdmi to my TV connection , it wasn't good , it's was just an experiment and unsuccessful
<mihaly> I think I'm connected via the regular monitor out (not via the HDMI connecttion)
<mihaly> old school :)
<BluesKaj> mihaly, I didn't pursue the problem any further, but my HTPC with DVI to HDMI connectorto the TV works fine, so the laptop connection wasn'r needed
<mihaly> so do you think it's better just to not use the second monitor? I was really enjoying it when it first came up,
<BluesKaj> multiple monitors aren't my forte'  :/
<BluesKaj> mihaly, you could try asking in #kde chat
<mihaly> nevertheless, I appreciate you talking to me :)
<BluesKaj> mihaly, or even ##linux
<mihaly> is there a #plasma channel?
<mihaly> in Konversation, shouldn't clicking on those links open up a channel dialog? not doing it?
<BluesKaj> yes it should open the chat
<mihaly> oh it did ... lag ...
<BluesKaj> tabs should appear
<BluesKaj> mihaly, think the ##linux chat requires a registered nick
<BluesKaj> cool I see yoi there
<mihaly> so it says - I am registered for mihaly, AFAIK
<BluesKaj> ok
<Mihaly> well, I have a usable desktop now . tjanks again!
<r3gl17ch3d> can anyone give me a link to register an openid account so i can logon to http://www.kubuntu.org/wp-login.php?action=register ??
<r3gl17ch3d> or is registering there even necessecary/ helpful
<ilya_b> Hello! :)
<ilya_b> I downloaded Kubuntu 17.04 image, wrote it to a USB stick and tried to boot from it. The boot is stuck on the Plymouth screen...
<BluesKaj> r3 som chats require a registered nick to join
<BluesKaj> r3gl17ch3d,^
<BluesKaj> !register | r3gl17ch3d
<ubottu> r3gl17ch3d: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ilya_b> The ISO is not corrupted (checksums match), the stick works fine (same problem with a DVD disk), nothing like that happened with previous Kubuntu versions
<BluesKaj> ilya_b, how did you write it to the usb?
<ilya_b> I used SUSE ImageWriter
<ilya_b> For the DVD, I used K3b
<BluesKaj> ilya_b, never heard of that method for usb
<ilya_b> Ubuntu 17.04 loads with no problems
<ilya_b> (same method)
<ilya_b> With Kubuntu, tried Launch, Install, Check integrity - all fail
<BluesKaj> most users use dd since that method makes the usb image bootable. perhaps your boot sequence in uefi/bios needs to be made to boot the usb first
<ilya_b> I boot from USB, why change the sequence?
<BluesKaj> ilya_b, so which media has ubuntu on it>
<ilya_b> Boot gets stuck on the Plymouth
<ilya_b> No matter if I use USB or DVD
<BluesKaj> so it does boot
<ilya_b> Yes
<ilya_b> But keeps showing Plymouth
<ilya_b> And USB indicator is off, so data is not being read
<ilya_b> The kernel works, Plymouth is animated
<ilya_b> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> which is it if data isn't being read on usb how is it booting
<ilya_b> It reads data to some point, then stops.
<ilya_b> After that, the boot is stuck
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ilya_b> Has anything important concerning graphics changed since 16.10?
<ilya_b> Splash screen is not corrupted
<BluesKaj> it doesn't have to be corrupted if the gpu drivers aren't loading
<ilya_b> Does Kubuntu use a different driver than Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ilya_b, no same drivers
<BluesKaj> no, some drivers
<BluesKaj> same even :-)
<BluesKaj> what's your gpu?
<ilya_b> Ubuntu boots => drivers are not the problem
<ilya_b> Nvidia GeForce 9800GT
<BluesKaj> ilya_b, it'll boot without the proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> uses nouveau driver by default
<oquidave> hey guys, am a bit confused by this output of free -mt. It doesn't make sense to me https://dpaste.de/AWNT . I've 8GB installed capacity, it's saying 2699 is used but 144 is free?!! How come?  Am runing Kubuntu based off Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Dragnslcr> oquidave- look at the buff/cache column
<oquidave> Dragnslcr: I understand that cache/buffers is cached memory!? so how much actual free memory does my system have
<lordievader> Oe, Oe, this is one for: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<lordievader> oquidave: ^
<lordievader> Preferably you want little "free" ram, since it means the OS is caching things nicely.
<Dragnslcr> It depends on how you define "free"
<Dragnslcr> The "free" column is RAM that isn't being used, and therefore not doing anything helpful
<lordievader> Unused free, doing nothing and being empty.
<Dragnslcr> The "available" column is "Estimation  of  how much memory is available for starting new applications, without swapping. Unlike the data provided by the cache or free fields, this field takes into account page cache and also that not all reclaimable memory slabs will be reclaimed due to items being in use"
<oquidave> lordievader: good link over there. clears up alot. Dragnslcr first seen the "available" column in ubuntu 16.04. It's not there in 14.04 and lower versions. So I've been mailnly looking at the "free" column
<lordievader> True, it is only available, no pun intended, in newer versions of the free command.
<oquidave> lordievader: :
<oquidave> lordievader: if I use vmstat, I take it that active memory is my "freely available" ram https://dpaste.de/nE6R
<lordievader> Seems to match, indeed.
<oquidave> lordievader: thanks
<yen> Hi ! :)
<clivejo> hi yen
<yen> Does anyone has an advice for the following cmake error :  Could NOT find OpenGL (missing: OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY)
<yen> When i have installed freeglut3-dev
<clivejo> what are you trying to build?
<yen> A project of mine
<yen> I didn' t write the cmake but it works well, it compiled on other computers
<yen> Something i don't understand is that it seems that i have several libGL.so :
<yen> locate libGL.so
<yen> /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libGL.so
<yen> /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libGL.so.1
<yen> /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libGL.so.1.0.0
<yen> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so
<yen> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so
<clivejo> have you mesa-common-dev installed?
<yen> i have yes
<clivejo>  libgl1-mesa-dev ?
<eduardas_m> hello, does the latest plasma on kubuntu support multitouch touchscreen gestures like gnome does?
<toly> v
<BluesKaj> toly, do yo have a kubuntu question?
<toly> yes,rus
<yen_> Hi :) Can someone help me with the following error ? Could NOT find OpenGL (missing: OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY)
<lolinder> I just made a ServiceMenu for Dolphin (open as text) and placed it in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/, and restarted dolphin. It works, but only when right-clicking on the openastext.desktop file that defines the service--even clicking on the neighboring .desktop files doesn't display the option. Why would this be?
<BluesKaj> lolinder, are you on 14.04 ?
<lolinder> 17.04
#kubuntu 2017-04-26
<george> join #kubuntu-dev
<deemo> How does thou disable a touchpad in Lubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> Sorry to ask: does anyone knows how to resize default panel ? Thank you
<lordievader> Good morning
<LRB> I have a strange problem I'm not sure how to start troubleshooting. Whenever I choose "Take a New Screenshot" in spectacle, all of my window decorations disappear.
<LRB> Spectacle is version 16.12.3
<LRB> I'm running Ubuntu 17.04 and everything is up-to-date
<LRB> Kubuntu*
<LRB> It's basically a new installation. I've got the breeze-dark theme going but that's about the only modification I've made to the WM. I modified the scaling too, but I don't think that would have any affect
<LRB> Something to note is that after the decorations disappear I'm unable to change focus of my applications.
<hateball> LRB: hmmm, weird
<hateball> wonder if I have a machine to reproduce on (running 16.04 on this one)
<LRB> I found out it has specifically to do with the active window screenshot
<hateball> Pretty sure I was taking a screenshot when I played a game this weekend tho... on 17.04
<LRB> Fullscreen screenshots work just fine. I guess it's only the active window ones. For example, if I press meta+printscreen, it happens. If I press shift+printscreen, I get the screenshot notification as expected
<hateball> LRB: ah
<hateball> I only press printscreen and took a fullscreen pic
<hateball> can test when I get home in... 9 hours :p
<LRB> Alright lol. It's not an enormous problem for me, but it's still a pretty weird bug.
<obert> hello, how to upgrade from 16.04 to 17?
<obert> it is not apt-get upgrade, isn't it?
<lordievader> You can't in one go... 17.04 ain't a LTS.
<obert> no?
<lordievader> However, you can do 'do-release-upgrade' twice.
<lordievader> Nope
<lordievader> Only even numbered .04's are LTSes.
<obert> is it recommend to upgrade?
<lordievader> Honestly, don't know. I'm kind of out of the loop.
<lordievader> I'm sure others are better able to tell you, if you stick around.
<hateball> obert: I've had no issues, fwiw
<hateball> going from... cant remember my base install at home, possibly 14.04
<hateball> and then upgrading every 6 months
<obert> mmm
<obert> I am not an advanced user
<obert> maybe LTS is enough for me
<hateball> anyhow, 16.04-16.10-17.04 was completely painless iirc
<hateball> more of a pain dealing with 16.04 + PPA to keep Plasma somewhat stable :p
<obert> also do you know if there are issues with kubuntu and vmware workstation 12?
<hateball> as in... running Kubuntu as host or guest?
<obert> guest
<obert> but mouse clicking doesn't works in my vm
<obert> so I had to install ubuntu
<hateball> obert: did you install open-vm-tools in the guest?
<obert> hehe yes
<hateball> possibly related to wanting/needing compositing, but I dunno
<hateball> I only run Kubuntu on bare metal :p
<hateball> and headless linux on esxi
<obert> I dunno, I only know that ubuntu works and kubuntu no
<obert> it could be about vmware or gfx card
<mparillo> obert: open-vm-tools-desktop?
<obert> mparillo: as far as I know it's 'vmmare tools'
<obert> vmware tools
<hateball> yes for a GUI machine you'll want open-vm-tools-desktop
<hateball> obert: the old vmware tools are deprecated, use the distro provided ones
<zamazan4ik> hello. Do you know problem with ctrl+shift+smth hotkeys on non-US languages?
<zamazan4ik> i had this problem with kubuntu 17.04
<zamazan4ik> how can i fix it?
<hateball> zamazan4ik: What would be the problem?
<hateball> As I am using hotkeys just fine on sv_SE locale
<mparillo> obert: I used to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/open-vm-tools-desktop
<mparillo> for running Kubuntu as a guest in VMware
<zamazan4ik> hateball: when i use e.g. ctrl+shift+T (for konsole) i get language switching (ctrl+shift) instead of konsole(ctrl+shift+T)
<mparillo> login to you guest, and sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y open-vm-tools-desktop
<mparillo> And re-boot your guest.
<hateball> zamazan4ik: hmmm oh, I dont use language switching.. but shouldnt that be ctrl+alt+shift? otherwise ctrl+shift will obviously happen before ctrl+shift+something
<obert> mparillo: I will try to install them
<zamazan4ik> hateball: on previous versions all worked fine
<obert> but I don't know how to do it I think
<hateball> obert: alt+space should open krunner, launch konsole from there, and then run what mparillo said
<obert> hateball: mouse clicking doesn't works in the vm so I cannot do alt+space
<hateball> obert: by default if the VM window has focus you should be "on the desktop" so just pressing any key should bring up krunner
<obert> hateball: tried many times:  no luck
<hateball> obert: does keyboard input work in the grub menu? like can you hold shift when the VM boots?
<hateball> then you could perhaps enter singleusermode and pull in the open-vm-tools-desktop
<obert> hateball: I have to try, busy a while
<obert> hateball: holding shift does not doing anything
<hateball> obert: weird. but I have no experience with vmware workstation so I dunno what else could be checked
<obert> thank you hateball
<hateball> obert: you may have some luck asking in #vmware, but if regular ubuntu works... then that is weird. it is same kernel/grub
<obert> yeah infact I asked here if there are issues with vmware and kubuntu itself
<obert> lunch, later and thanks again
<K-ubuntuer> Hi
<K-ubuntuer> Anyone here?
<K-ubuntuer> Hello?
<ElectrcNINJA> Ello.
<ElectrcNINJA> (Kind of just lurking)
<acheronUK> !help | K-ubuntuer
<ubottu> K-ubuntuer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<K-ubuntuer> Oh
<K-ubuntuer> Then what's the differences are there between kde and unity?
<K-ubuntuer> :/ I just asked a question
<KurousagiMK2> unity dead... Canonical buried him. there is nothing to compare.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<K-ubuntuer> Hi :)
<K-ubuntuer> Yes, unity is already dead :( though gnome is going to replace it
<majorana> Hi! Yesterday the KDE team accounced Plasma 5.9.5; How long does it (usually) take until the updates find their way to the repo? When can I expect them to install?
<K-ubuntuer> I'm not sure
<hateball> majorana: you may have more luck asking in #kubuntu-devel
<hateball> "not long"
<K-ubuntuer> Yep I know right
<acheronUK> majorana: will hopefully be uploading to Artful later or tomorrow, then if ok, to zesty soon. but with zesty as a stable release update (SRU) it will have to sepnd a week or so at least in 'proposed' for testing before it will be allowed into updates officially
<majorana> @archeronUK Thanks! So the usual delay is about a week plus/minus a few days
<acheronUK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<acheronUK> the procedure we have to follow ^^^
<acheronUK> for the main archive
<majorana> Alright, I will check it out!
<acheronUK> we wanted to try to get 5.9.5 in the main archive for this update, so everyone can benefit, rather than just put it in a ppa that only a fraction of people might think to enable
<majorana> I think that's a good idea :-)
<majorana> Is the Kubuntu installer part of the KDE project or part of Kubuntu? I would like to make a proposal.
<acheronUK> the installer is ubiquity which is a ubuntu thing. we just use a KDE/Qt front end to it
<majorana> Thanks. I just found, that my idea already was proposed six years ago and nothing happend since then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/871752 :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871752 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout to enter wifi credential on a non-us keyboard" [High,Triaged]
<K-ubuntuer> The kubuntu installer doesn't use ubiquity
<majorana> Which one does it use instead? It really looks like ubiquity
<K-ubuntuer> Wait I'll find out
<majorana> Merci!
<K-ubuntuer> It's an installer called Calamares.
<acheronUK> K-ubuntuer: we do use ubiquity
<majorana> Okay, that's the one Manjaro also uses (besides other distros https://calamares.io/about/)
<K-ubuntuer> That's for ubuntu and ubuntu GNOME
<K-ubuntuer> Ubiquity
<majorana> I think acheronUK is right, only KDE Neon is listed on the calamares website
<acheronUK> majorana: I KNOW I am right. I'm a kubuntu developer. I know precisely what we use
<majorana> :-D I better hope so!
<K-ubuntuer> Yep kubuntu is listed on calamares website: Calamares is maintained by the Calamares team. Most of us are also KDE developers, and we have received contributions from BBQLinux, Fedora, KaOS, Kubuntu, Manjaro, Maui, Netrunner and OpenMandriva developers as well.
<acheronUK> majorana: Another kubuntu developer 'contributes' to Calameres, but we (kubuntu) use Ubiquity
<K-ubuntuer> Oh I get it now
<acheronUK> majorana: this is our front end: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/ubiquity-frontend-kde
<majorana> Also Calamares already makes the thing right I am complaining about: The keyboard layout comes right after the language: http://i.imgur.com/eZLqXun.png
<acheronUK> and our slideshow http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<acheronUK> majorana: AFAIR, ordering like that is the base ubiquity, not our look and feel front end
 * acheronUK would quite like to use Calamares
<majorana> Thought so. Are there any reasons why the Kubuntu would not move to Calamares?
<acheronUK> not something I've personally looked into the practicalities of. However, it's not even in debian/ubuntu yet, would have to wait for it to come in or try to get it in
<acheronUK> at least with ubiquity we have full support from ubuntu.
<majorana> @archeronUK: The patches to change the order should be minimal; Could I as a user contribute a code patch?
<dpohlman> Trying to use IM and adding "Google" and crash every time, any ideas
<dpohlman> "Unable to Finish" There was an error while trying to process the request"
<dpohlman> If I initate any of the other add clients they seem to work ok.
<acheronUK> majorana: anyone can, but as it's canonical's thing you might need to agree to https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/contributors
<acheronUK> though minor obvious changes might be ok without
<acheronUK> majorana: #ubuntu-installer may be the place to ask
<majorana> @ archonUK: Alright, I gonna ask there.
<majorana> About Calamares and Debian, I just asked and got the following answer
<majorana> "[15:55] <highvoltage> majorana: yep, I'm working on it, close to having it ready [15:56] <highvoltage> majorana: debian is in freeze at the moment for the stretch release, but I'm aiming for an upload to experimental next week"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<krabbe> moin
<BluesKaj_> noim
<BluesKaj_> we speak English here not twitter or message speak
<Pici> BluesKaj_: moin is german
<BluesKaj_> Pici,  yseah so?
<BluesKaj_>  sure it is , never seen that as a german greeting
<user|44455> Hi,
<user|44455> I've some problems to launch an app like Anarok or Discover on Ubuntu
<user|44455> Are anyone have same problem ?
<Dragnslcr> user|44455- you should describe exactly what problem you're having
<user|44455> Since i've install Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on my lenovo laptop on EFI. Some apps are installed but don't lauch
<user|44455> The app start but after few seconds, the app disappear
<user|44455> like on Anarok, Dragon,...
<user|44455> but other apps like Gimp, Firefox work good
<user|44455> Do you know if this is a general bug or not ?
<viewer|93820> I was interested in learning more about Kubuntu and wanted to give it a try to I installed it on a virtual machine using VirtualBox on a Mac. After initial install, I ran updates and rebooted. After successfully rebooting the OS I shutdown and made some modifications to my Virtualbox settings - I enabled 3D acceleration. With this setting I am able
<viewer|93820>  to boot the OS but the kubuntu menu bar disappears after launch. I am able to interact with it though it is invisible. When I try launching applications the windows never appear. I tried disabling 3D acceleration but now Kubuntu does not boot properly - it never reaches the login screen. Any help would be appreciated, I am new to VMs and Linux.
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/67qels/kubuntu_1704_proper_way_to_handle_hidpi/
<viewer|93820> Should I be posting this question elsewhere? I'm having a difficult time finding support for my issue online and I do not believe the link you posted is relevant to my inquiry
<Dragnslcr> user|44455- if the program crashed, usually you'll get a notification in the system tray
<Dragnslcr> user|44455- it's probably worth trying to start the program from a terminal window, that way you should see any error messages
<viewer|93820> The main issue is that no windows are displaying. I tried opening terminal but the window never showed. The only thing I am able to interact with is the desktop helper in the top right and I can hover over where the menu bar should be and interact with it as context boxes pop up
<user|44455> the only problem same with terminal, no info are registered
<viewer|93820> Is anyone able to help me?
<valorie> ahoneybun: the only difficulty I have is the file save menu in FF
<valorie> although tabs in both ff and chrome seem huge, I'm getting used to 'em
<valorie> user|44455: how did you start it in the konsole?
<user|44455> yes and he says this is impossible because he doesn't find directory
<user|44455> for anarok and Dragon, it's ok now but not for the latest program installed today
<user|44455> my latest program was a file in .sh
<user|44455> i delete this program to reinstall
#kubuntu 2017-04-27
<Snuku> Hi everyone
<lordievader> Good morning
<flo_> hello to everyone . i'm triyng to disable a xinput device with this command: xinput set-prop 4 "Device Enabled" 0 but i get the following error: X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied). can someone help me to disable that xinput device?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jubo2> Salut BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<jubo2> /howis BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok,  you?
<amichair> when/how does a 16.10 system get notified about the 17.04 upgrade?
<hateball> you should have been already
<hateball> assuming you havent hidden the muon updater plasmoid
<amichair> hateball: where does the notification show up nowadays?
<amichair> hateball: under 'Updates' in the system tray?
<hateball> amichair: iirc yes (I dont use gui updater since long ago)
<BluesKaj> usually in the system tray if you have the notifier turned on
<hateball> otherwise just open konsole and run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<amichair> hateball: it says the system is up to date. I also usually just use apt, but that would trigger a notification as well in previous releases
<BluesKaj>  nope do sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade first then release
<amichair> hateball: is there a known bug? anything I should try or look at regarding notification before manually upgrading?
<hateball> amichair: well have a look in the apt config you arent looking for LTS releases only
<hateball> not that you should, being on 16.10 and all
<amichair> hateball: I'm all updated and full-upgraded and restarted, but still no notification at any point
<BluesKaj> yeah, doudt that option is enabled
<amichair> hateball: I looked in software-properties-kde, it says notifications for Normal releases not LTS. How do I check it via api config directly?
<amichair> s/api/apt/
<hateball> amichair: well that should read from the proper config
<amichair> hateball: do you know where the config is?
<hateball> in /etc/apt/something, lemme see
<hateball> ah I was wrong
<hateball> amichair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Upgrade_policy
<acheronUK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu#Upgrade
<amichair> Prompt=normal
<acheronUK> Run the command there to upgrade
<amichair> acheronUK: thanks, I'll do that but first I was curious why the notification never showed up, if my system is messed up or there is a bug that should be investigated/reported
<acheronUK> The bug is being looked at
<amichair> acheronUK: oh it's a known issue?
<hateball> acheronUK: interesting, I only ran "do-release-upgrade" and nothing else and it worked without issue
<amichair> I see /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available does exist and mentions 17.04
<hateball> don't recall if I was running backports, but I assume that doesnt matter
<amichair> now I got motd to show it when sshing locally, but still no gui notification
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @hateball, do-release-upgrade will also work. Just not a gui way
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Discover just cant 'discover' it. All other methods of upgrade should be fine
<hateball> The irony :p
<amichair> ok, I'm upgrading with do-release-upgrade from terminal. Thanks guys.
<acheronUK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1682684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682684 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Discover does not offer an upgrade to Zesty 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<jsawyer> hi guys
<jsawyer> i'm a web developer, now i'm using windows 7 on my laptop
<jsawyer> i want to switch Kubuntu
<jsawyer> is this a good choice for me?
<jsawyer> my laptop system properies are; core 2 duo (2.2 Ghz), 3 GB Ram and 1 GB NVIDIA
<mgolden_> jsawyer: If you're a developer, using Ubuntu is way preferable to Window
<mgolden_> Way easier to get and install the software you need.
<mgolden_> sudo apt-get install mysql, and it's there
<jsawyer> i'm using Ubuntu before
<mgolden_> Kubuntu vs Ubuntu (or others) is somewhat a matter of taste
<hateball> jsawyer: as for system specs, should have no worries there regardless of DE
<mgolden_> Some would say that Kubuntu is a bit more windows-like, so a bit closer to what you are used to
<jsawyer> but unity is RAM monster
<jsawyer> i want to PHP develop and record my screen
<jsawyer> is KDE good choice for me?
<hateball> jsawyer: You're the only one that can find that out
<hateball> As for screenrecording, I personally prefer OBS Studio which is not in official repos, but found here https://obsproject.com/download
<jsawyer> i asked that question for my system specs, is Kubuntu good choice for my laptop?
<jsawyer> oh yeah! i see obs but my choice is kazam. it's very easy and speedy
<hateball> Well, if you're going to run a DB-server and various services... I personally would prefer to have a machine with 8GB ram
<hateball> but it all depends on the scope of things
<hateball> Scale, even
<hateball> chromium alone uses 3.5GB ram on my machine atm
<jsawyer> hatebal: yeah! you're right.
<hateball> but for *Kubuntu* your specs will work fine
<jsawyer> oh my god! it's huge Ram usage o_O
<mgolden_> It may be that chromium just uses as much ram as it can. It might not be a problem if you had less
<mgolden_> 3Gb is not a lot of ram nowadays, but I think you'll be okay.
<mgolden_> Worth trying out
<mgolden_> Download Kubuntu onto a high-speed thumb drive and try it out
<jsawyer> mgolden_ and hateball thanks alot for yours help
<jsawyer> this chanel is the best for help, i see
<hateball> jsawyer: It's probably best/easiest if you just install onto a machine and then check back if you have any problems
<hateball> If things work just great, well then that's great
<jsawyer> i used Debian (Wheezy and Jessy) before
<jsawyer> Debian works perfect on my machine
<jsawyer> but Ubuntu is not good choice, becase Ubuntu (unity-de) is ram monster
<jsawyer> after i installed lubuntu
<jsawyer> but lubuntu doesn't hibernate
<jsawyer> lubuntu is very good but it doesn't sleep when i want
<hateball> jsawyer: They all have the same kernel, which allows for hibernation if your hardware supports it
<hateball> So it should work just fine regardless of DE
<jsawyer> i think the problem is with my NVIDIA vard
<jsawyer> *card
<mgolden_> You may want to use the proprietary driver
<jsawyer> yeah ok! i will try it after install Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jsawyer, which nvidia gpu?
<jsawyer> NVIDA GT 240M
<jsawyer> NVIDIA*
<jsawyer> hey guys! this is my last question the i stop it
<jsawyer> is there anyone use vim for web development (front-end & back-end)?
<mgolden_> I don't, but I know others who did
<syd> jsawyer: I use vim, but not for web development. What's your question?
<mgolden_> If you're on kubuntu, try kate
<hateball> jsawyer: kate has vim bindings, and syntax hilighting etc
<jsawyer> syd, is vim good choice for web development? it's my question
<hateball> whatever you're comfortable with using is a good choice :)
<jsawyer> i tryed kate on windows, i think it's very good
<syd> jsawyer: That really depends on your tastes. It has the advantage that it's everywhere, but you should really look at your workflow. If your ssh'ing to a server to make changes to a website, you're doing something wrong.
<Dragnslcr> vim is never a good choice
<Dragnslcr> </troll>
<syd> Personally, I would recommend something like CodeLite for PHP stuff (although make sure you install the 10.x version by adding the CodeLite repo, as recommended on the CodeLite website).
<Dragnslcr> But yes, Kate is very good for a relatively basic text editor
<syd> With CodeLite you'll get code-completion etc...
<Dragnslcr> There are a bunch of other full IDEs out there, but that isn't really a Kubuntu-specific question
<jsawyer> Dragnslcr, please stop talking! Go and play in the sand!
<jsawyer> syd, now i'm using sublime text 3 but i'm interested about vim
<syd> It's good to know vim (at least how to do basic stuff) if you're going to be using Linux, but the learning curve can be steep, and it could hinder productivity if you use it as your primary IDE for development. As I mentioned above, you need to develop a solid workflow that's right for you. As Dragnslcr mentioned, this isn't really a Kubuntu specific topic.
<jsawyer> hey thanx all you for helping!
<jsawyer> i'm out!
<syd> Good luck.
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366 <-- has there been any movement on this bug? zzsh doesnt' work
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<user|4303> hej
<clivejo> EvilRoey: zssh is sync'ed from Debian
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zssh no movement bar what looks to be a no change rebuild on 18th Sept 2016
<EvilRoey> hmm
<EvilRoey> so no one cares abotu this issue then
<EvilRoey> I suppose no one uses zssh??
<clivejo> what is the issue?
<clivejo> there are no bugs in Ubuntu about it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zssh
<clivejo> EvilRoey: it would appear the maintainer no longer cares about it - http://zssh.sourceforge.net/
<clivejo> last release Sep 2003
<EvilRoey> clivejo: thank you
<clivejo> but whats the issue?
<clivejo> EvilRoey: what is the issue with it?
<clivejo> and what distro are you on?
<EvilRoey> the isue is that I get that message between two current Kubuntu installations
<clivejo> which two?
<EvilRoey> this one that I'm on and my one at home
<clivejo> xenial and yakkety?
<EvilRoey> they're both Yakkety
<EvilRoey> and I had the same issue with Xenial as well
#kubuntu 2017-04-28
<Oderus> anyone good at qml?? I'm trying to modify the breeze splash from having a black color rectangle background to a full screen image instead. here's the file. Wondering what changes I need to make at the top to achieve this? I'm clueless heh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468312/
<Fritigern> Somene please convince me that this Plasma Browser Extension thing is not just Konqueror redux...\
<valorie> Fritigern: what was wrong with konq back in the day?
<valorie> used to be my favorite browser 10 years ago or so
<Fritigern> And 10 years ago, it was adequate, but it had been obsolete since KDE4, yet had been pushed as file manager and browser until P5 came out, and even now it is still available in the repos. In fact, there is stil software that depends on Konqueror, which is so not of this time.
<Fritigern> Moreover, it reminded me of Inrternet Explorer in that it was browser and file manager in one.
<Fritigern> *web browser
<valorie> the browser extension is an attempt to bring plasma menus and control to the big browsers
<valorie> since there is no KDE browser being developed now
<Fritigern> So it's nothing like Konqueror? (BTW, Rekonq is no longer ativly being developed?)
<Fritigern> *actively
<valorie> it's just a browser add-on
<valorie> afaik just like any other browser addon
<Fritigern> Oh good. Because I was worried that someone was trying to revive Konqueror, only poured in a different kind of mold. But a browser addon is a lot different than that, I would probably actually use it too!
<Fritigern> Thanks for making me understand ,valorie!
<valorie> Konq is based on an old browser engine
<valorie> no work I've heard of to revive that at all
<valorie> yeah, I'd like to try out that new addon
<valorie> only distro that has it built that I've heard of is KaOS
<valorie> afaik we don't have it building yet on KCI
<valorie> successfully
<Fritigern> valorie: 1111111111111111111111111CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCVCVCCVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBV
<ussher_> love konqueror. best file manager I've found to date.
<Fritigern> I'm sorry, my 3-year old got a hold of my keyboard whilst I was out of the room.
<Fritigern> BTW valorie, I really did mean Rekonq, the web browser. Did you mean that one as well when you said that you haven't head of any work to revive that? Just making sure we are talking about the same thing.
<valorie> I've heard of no efforts to revive either
<valorie> I think someone keeps konq from crashing or whatever
<Guest64110> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<amichair> help! I just rebooted after the upgrade to 17.04, and all I get is a frozen kubuntu splash screen. What can I do?
<hateball> amichair: can you disable quiet splash in grub?
<hateball> so you can see where in the boot process it halts
<amichair> hateball: dunno, can I?
<hateball> amichair: hold left shift at boot to get into grub, edit bootline and remove splash
<hateball> quiet splash*
<hateball> that will give you a text-only output on boot
<amichair> how strange, this is the 4th time I'm rebooting, held the left shift down the whole time, and now I see the kde logon screen (but didn't see the splash screen before it!)
<amichair> previous 3 times I just saw frozen splash
<hateball> amichair: so now everything is working as expected?
<amichair> restarting again now to see what happens
<amichair> hateball: how curious, now it skips the splash screen after a reboot goes straight to kde login, after that seems ok
<hateball> amichair: nvidia graphics?
<amichair> hateball: nope, integrated i7 gpu, no graphics card
<hateball> weird
<amichair> hateball: yep
<amichair> hateball: anything I should do/check, or just learn to live with a quirky boot sequence?
<hateball> amichair: well I would disable the boot splash if you dont need it
<amichair> btw during the shutdown part of the restart I do see the kubuntu splash
<hateball> just so you can keep an eye on things if it does fail
<amichair> hateball: how do I disable it? will that mean I'll see the boot log in text mode instead? like when I'd press esc on splash?
<hateball> amichair: yea exactly
<hateball> amichair: you edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash
<hateball> amichair: then sudo update-grub
<hateball> amichair: that way the options stick during kernel upgrades
<hateball> otherwise you can make oneoff changes by editing grub.conf, or holding shift at boot
<amichair> so I comment out the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"? or just leave the value a blank ""?
<hateball> amichair: remove to leave a blank value
<hateball> dont comment it out
<hateball> you may want to comment+copy tho, in case you want to restore it and dont remember what it was :p
<amichair> yeah, that's what I did :-)
<acheronuk> sudo update-grub
<acheronuk> to apply changes
<amichair> done, now I'll restart
<acheronuk> did he update grub??
<acheronuk> oh yes, missed that
<amichair> what's that bizzarre new k-menu abstract art icon about...
 * acheronuk makes coffee
<acheronuk> amichair: it's the plasma logo
<amichair> acheronuk: no offense to anyone involved in the design :-)
<acheronuk> np. it's pretty rubbish
<amichair> hateball: ok, now I see all that crap written instead of splash, I'm good with that
<amichair> kde should change their motto (if they have one) to "Change. For change's sake."
<ikonia> amichair: or you could changes yours to "I won't make pointless comments"
<amichair> oh, I see the logo now appears also while starting kde, full screen. yay.
<acheronuk> amichair: that has been the plasma log for ages. they just decided to use it in plasma rather than the more general KDE one
<acheronuk> *logo
<acheronuk> they had a contest to change it: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=133836
<acheronuk> then completely failed to so anything!
<amichair> ikonia: or they could change it to something about ignoring user feedback :-P
<ikonia> amichair: they don't ignore user feedback
<ikonia> hence why your attitude and comments are bit dumb to make
<amichair> ikonia: I was just joking about your reply about essentially keeping my comments to myself... nm.
<hateball> There there, it's friday and everyone should be happy and friendly :)
<amichair> hateball: thanks for your help once again... back to a working system
<hateball> amichair: Heh, I didnt really do anything :p
<hateball> but it's good that it works !
<amichair> hateball: you gave me hope :-)
<hateball> it has happened in the past that plymouth hangs tho, but then it's usually not intermittent
<hateball> (for me)
<amichair> hateball: never had issues with it before, and don't know how it got sorted out after 3 reboots now...
<amichair> hateball: well, that's not accurate. had a year or two of issues with it back when plymouth was introduced... but we tend to forget the issues of the past
<amichair> until there is a regression
<hateball> maybe
<amichair> come to think of it, I think I just passed my decade anniversary with Kubuntu!
<amichair> started with Dapper, iirc
<acheronuk> wow
<amichair> 6.06 was it?
<hateball> Yes
<amichair> so yeah, over a decade
<hateball> I didnt really switch to Kubuntu until kde 4.x. used it for various kiosk deploys with 3.x tho, but not for personal use :o
<amichair> and counter to security best practices, this system is on a rolling upgrade since Intrepid or so, I think
<amichair> I was there for all the kde fiascos... and I do think they often make change for changes sake. or rather since they enjoy it, and care less about users and stability than technological shiny.
<amichair> but hey, although I was close to it many times, I haven't abandoned it yet :-)
<amichair> is there no backports repo in zesty?
<acheronuk> amichair: there will be when we have backported things from Artful. but only just got going on that
<acheronuk> amichair: you wanting anything in particular?
<amichair> acheronuk: ok. I'll disable the repo for now
<amichair> acheronuk: no, just that it won't cause apt to abort. It just has to exist.
<acheronuk> yep. there is no release file etc there until we actually upload something. apt is too dumb to fail nicely on that
<amichair> acheronuk: I would recommend to create all the repos, with some dummy content if neccessary, as part of every release
<acheronuk> amichair: I did that for Yakkety updates
<amichair> acheronuk: otherwise users either leave it enabled and all updates fail, or leave it disabled and miss new updated, which is the point of having a repository...
<amichair> acheronuk: if the kubuntu team have a release checklist, might be a good idea to add this
<acheronuk> acheronuk: oddly, we didn't until recently. but we are making one :)
<amichair> acheronuk: that's progress! :-)
 * acheronuk looks for the dummy package he made for YY
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+build/11152101
<acheronuk> maybe should do that again for zesty
<amichair> acheronuk: +1 for smoother upgrades
<elichai2> hi, why .profile doesn't source when I open the terminal?
<elichai2> (I use byobu as my terminal command)
<elichai2> hi, why .profile doesn't source when I open the terminal?
<elichai2> (I use byobu as my terminal command)
<elichai2> (i'm sorry if I sent more than once, my client has a weird bug)
<hateball> Just a bit of an idle hour
<hateball> And I don't use byobu myself so I can't say
<hateball> elichai2: Does it work properly with a clean bash in konsole?
<elichai2> no
<elichai2> just tried with /bin/bash and it doesn't work
<elichai2> (another problem I have is the switching profile doesn't work)
<elichai2> hateball:
<hateball> elichai2: # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<hateball> and running just "bash" wont be a login shell afaik, so that would only read ~/.bashrc
<hateball> but I am not very skilled in these arts, so
<elichai2> i read that .bash_profile is for login shells
<elichai2> and Before I moved to ubuntu It did got sourced
<elichai2> *before I moved from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<hateball> afaik you can set your terminal emulator to use a login shell or not also
<hateball> so... say you used gnome-term or whatever, maybe that ran bash -l ?
<hateball> again, I am not an expert on this :p
<hateball> putting your changes in ~/.bashrc should work at any rate
<elichai2> maye lol, thanks anyway
<elichai2> another question :) how can I change the amount of screen dimming the energy saving settings does?
<elichai2> because its so dim It looks like the screen is locked and off
<guoh> halo
<jubo2> Reinstallzeit
<enzeperix> hi
<enzeperix> so everybody here is a kubuntu user ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EvilRoey> clivejo: hihi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi!
<EvilRoey> clivejo: how do I add your zssh PPA?
<BluesKaj> hey  Roey
<EvilRoey> udo add-apt-repository  ppa:zssh
<EvilRoey> ?
<EvilRoey> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:zssh
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hey man.  So clivejo gave me a link to a PPA for zssh that hopefully fixes my issue with it
<BluesKaj> look on launchpad
<BluesKaj> paste the link, I'm curious
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zssh/+packages
<EvilRoey> clivejo: I still get the same issue when I launch zssh, "out of pty's"
<EvilRoey> clivejo: this after having installedhttps://pastebin.com/M6JwgHYB
<EvilRoey> https://pastebin.com/M6JwgHYB <-- apt-cache policy shows that I was installing --reinstalling the same version of zssh, whoops, my bad.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: so I tried installing clivejo's zssh package but apparently the kubuntu one has priority?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I'm already on Artful 17.10 and zssh is in the repos here
<EvilRoey> ok
<BluesKaj> dunno why it needs a ppa, zssh has been around since 2003
<m_tadeu> hi...how to persist powertop settings?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: does zzsh work for you, or do you get a message like "out of pty's"
<EvilRoey> ?
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried it , rsync is usually my method of choice
<jubo2> y0 and thanks thanks thanks for the awesome OS
<etheretic> hello.
<etheretic> are there optional colour icons to the default b/w system icons in the panel?
<BluesKaj> etheretic, system settings>icons>icons >themes
<Dragnslcr> I think you can also check Workspace Theme -> Desktop Theme
<BluesKaj> etheretic, or do you mean the system tray, then it's system settings>workspace theme>desktop theme
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I have mine set to the Air theme
<etheretic> i'll see..
<etheretic> in b/w, the volume icon looks like the network icon, rotated 90 degrees.
<etheretic> system tray, yes.
<etheretic> changing workspace theme does not affect the systray icons.
<BluesKaj> etheretic, don't think the system tray icons are coloured in any desktop theme
<etheretic> kde u mean?
<Dragnslcr> etheretic- changing the Desktop Theme definitely changes the system tray icons
<BluesKaj> yes, this is kubuntu support
<etheretic> Dragnslcr, changed from breeze to oxygen - no difference as to sys icons.
<Dragnslcr> Weird. It changes them for me. Oxygen and Air have the same icon set.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, the system tray icons have no colour in any desktop theme
<Dragnslcr> A couple of them do
<etheretic> which?
<Dragnslcr> But yeah, most of the icons are still white and gray
<Dragnslcr> They just aren't the black outline icons of the Breeze theme
<etheretic> looks like an 80's mac se or such.
<Dragnslcr> I have KDEConnect, Kopete, USB Devices, and Clipboard icons showing at the moment
<Dragnslcr> And they all change going from Breeze to Oxygen/Air
<BluesKaj> but no blue, green red or combos thereof
<Dragnslcr> There are a couple that are colored. The restart and crash icons are.
<BluesKaj> those are intermittent tho
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> I don't mind the gray icons, but I don't like the Breeze icons at all
<Dragnslcr> I also miss the old animated icon for Kopete. The new animation isn't constant, so you can't tell at a glance if you have any messages.
<Dragnslcr> I still haven't figured out how to change that
<BluesKaj> beeeze isn't my style at al in practically everything
<BluesKaj> everyone was raving about how cool it looked, the icons are awful and fugly
<BluesKaj> my taste of course :-)
<etheretic> agree
<etheretic> cinnamon looks better, but is too demanding for this 10 yr old sony vaio.
<BluesKaj> kde /plasma work fine on thsi 9yr old HP desktop ..added Ram, replaced the hdd with ssd and use an entry level pci-e nvidia gpu
<BluesKaj> works fine on this 9yr old HP desktop...even :-)
<etheretic> also, is there a way to have not show a thumbnail when the cursor is above program panel icons?
<etheretic> well hidden in the cp..
<IrcsomeBot> felixbode was added by: felixbode
<Simplar> Greetings. Somehow, when I am starting up an external wifi usb flash drive, my mouse (and system) freezes. What might be the problem? Using Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS.
<paypah> !list
<ubottu> paypah: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paypah> join
#kubuntu 2017-04-29
<IrcsomeBot> <felixbode> hello
<user|20189> Salut
<user|20189> Salut
<user|20189> i search command on terminal for kubuntu thx you
<user|20189> ??
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<lordievader> Good morning
<snayzix_> Hi
<snayzix_> Someone here ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<darknos|s> hi
<kubuntu_> HYa
<darknos|s> how are you?
<kubuntu_> nice
<kubuntu_> whatsup?
<darknos|s> nothing much
<kubuntu__> =]
<darknos|s> what's going on
<kubuntu__> BBL
<user|72764> hi guys, i have one question, do you have any problems with creating hangout account in kde im? i am usinfg kubuntu 17.04
<etherlycht> nvidia driver??? anyone is ready?
<BluesKaj> etherlycht, which nvidia gpu ?
<etherlycht> for TUXKART. GForce6200 304.*.*
<etherlycht> working but not with driver, and i dont uninstall nouveau.
<etherlycht> ands with extra color icc profiles
<etherlycht> in fact xorg is configured by fb driver
<etherlycht> opps vidia
<etherlycht> i dont have th driver. i'm trying anyone made it?
<BluesKaj> etherlycht, have you tried sudo apt install nvidia-304
<etherlycht> (zypres is good medicine- i ever did take this pills) anyone configuring nvidia?
<etherlycht> alredy did it is working
<BluesKaj> so what's the problem
<etherlycht> but withouit driver this is xorg info
<BluesKaj> run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<etherlycht> the driver .ko dont insert in Xorg yet... i read nvidia yet dont make one for linux. ia asking if anyone do it?
<etherlycht> Already
<BluesKaj> install dkms
<etherlycht> all red
<etherlycht> already
<etherlycht> withot dkms you dont configure root archives
<etherlycht> Xorg [ XF86, Xfb, xkb,fbdevhw, fbdev, Vesa-nouveau(Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4  ) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)] glxgears985 frames in 5.0 seconds = 196.943 FPS. i gain teh 600frames off nvidia physical driver... i'm asking if someone already. make a valid .so nvidia? my card ever time make a .ko and doenst work;
<BluesKaj> etherlycht, open system settings>driver manager to see what is recommended, quite sure it's the nvidia-304 legacy driver
<etherlycht> already doit. you read the question?
<etherlycht> without doit the xorg archive is different
<etherlycht> i already have 6 different logs of Xorg
<BluesKaj> I must have missed your first question
<BluesKaj> didn't join in time
<BluesKaj> which Kubuntu ?
<etherlycht> moker!!!  .ko to So (so is a root driver and dont nvidia or otehr provide . im asking if alien converts ko to so. or how extract so from the packages what are quoted by you.
<etherlycht> or anyone did it?
<etherlycht> in research no one did it ok?
<etherlycht> 17.04
<etherlycht> all procedures, include in nvidia site , xorg site, etc... no one make it yet
<BluesKaj> if your gpu is legacy then perhaps the nvidia site's driver will work until the next kernel upgrade
<etherlycht> because you will need it of .so (alread do it...)
<etherlycht> anyone make it?
<BluesKaj> I don't know
<etherlycht> ahh! ok.
<etherlycht> like i say, we need .so
<BluesKaj> as far as i know your card is considered legacy, but I have the 304 driver listed in the package manager
<BluesKaj> so it's in the repos
<BluesKaj> get rid of your xserver-xorg and try again
<etherlycht> alred installed eclipse, and upgrade kate modules... but no .so... (yes like all configuration , but in the pakckage they dont screen nvidia png, beacause the nvidia root file is oldated. 304. and other comes only with .ko red hat... we debian need .so , and .so not are, b4ecause nvidia dont make yet, i believe)
<etherlycht> nvidia dont provide old drivers
<etherlycht> for that xorg operates with the video card, but not come with the nvidia layer... because Xorg as freesource and nvidia not
<BluesKaj> nvidia-304 is in the package manager, delete your xorg files and start over, that's all I can tell you
<etherlycht> --abi
<etherlycht> --selinux
<etherlycht> xorg is the motherboard controler
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...good luck etherlycht
<etherlycht> thankyou
<mparillo> 1
<zolfkof> Is there any way to install the oficial AMD video drivers for kubuntu?
<zolfkof> I found only version to ubuntu 16.04
#kubuntu 2017-04-30
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<user|70947> Wifi no found hp pavillion 6500
<user|70947> Hp pavillion dv 6643el
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi all! Will Plasma on Kubuntu 16.04 backports still be updated? I am still on Plasma 5.8.5. … 5.8.6 was released over two month ago. … Will the backports receive updates for 5.8 in the future?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @weltimeister, 5.8.6 will be done soon. just been busy getting zesty ready for release
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @acheronuk, Ah, I see. Thanka for your quick answer! So the plan is to do all the 5.8 future releases? 5.8.7, 5.8.8 and so on?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> correct
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Xenial is an LTS, and so is 5.8.x Plasma. so having all the 5.8 updates and fixes seems important
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @acheronuk, Great. Thank you!
<vojzzo> Anyone here?
<BluesKaj> vojzzo, just ask your question
<user|5133> are there resources for creating a live cd?
<dbrom> hello all I have a ROG that i want to install a USB-AC56R I have downloads the drives and gone though the steps but done know what to do next ...
<dbrom> when i do a lsusb -nn or a modprode 8812au nothing atleast that i can see comes up is relivant
<[On\Off]> How can I install "orc-url" in kubuntu 17.04?
<valorie> !info orc-url
<ubottu> Package orc-url does not exist in zesty
<lorents> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi. :)
<user|53823> hi, which is the development version of kubuntu?
<user|53823> (please) .. is it 17.04?
<acheronuk> user|53823: 17.10 now
<user|53823> i icannot upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04.... this should be from oldstable (LTS) to stable?
<user|53823> do_release_upgrade doesnt work no more (had 15.04 before)...
<user|53823> can someone give me a hint? (how to upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 17.04 stable?)
<dax> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<dax> I note that 17.04 is not LTS, so you'll need to go 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<dax> or maybe not, i forget how they handle non-LTS updates these days. but either way you're now on the every-six-months track, not the every-two-years one
<user|53823> the reason was... i wanted to get the stable thunderbird release to install the stable lightning (calendar) addon.
<user|53823> I dont really care a lot about lts or non lts..non-lts would only be more dist-upgrade meaning to be connected to a fast wifi for all the update-packages? right?
<dax> 16.04 and 17.04 have the same version of thunderbird.
<user|53823> grmpf...
<user|53823> thank you a lot anyways.. so what is then the benefit of normal updates?
<dax> Most software doesn't get new major versions through security updates. Thunderbird (mainly because of Firefox) is an exception.
<dax> if memory serves they only update to ESR versions of Tb and Fx though, hence it being 45 and not 52
<user|53823> thank you. I updated again now. will find out soon how I get along with this..
<user|53823> but I'm pretty happy of your good support to me!
#kubuntu 2018-04-23
<user|32382> HI
<user|32382> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ryks31792> hello.have issue to install kubuntu on win 10
<ryks31792> maded all the partitions corectly
<ryks31792> but doesn t start
<ryks31792> on boot ot s jumps directly to 10
<BluesKaj> ryks31792, installed Kubuntu beside W10? Did you disable secure and fast boot in the UEFI/BIOS?
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> @ryks31792, You need to set the boot order
<IrcsomeBot> <SanathShetty> You can load  kubuntu by entering BIOS
<ryks31792> no
<ryks31792> i didn t
<BluesKaj> didn't what?
<ryks31792> from the grub menu when i click kubuntu ,it s take me to win 10
<ryks31792> if i remamner well in ubuntu ,has a option -says install ubuntu side by side with win 10
<ryks31792> kubuntu does nt have that chioce
<Kon-> ryks31792, to configure a dual boot with Windows, it's best to arrange your disk partitions yourself
<ryks31792> i did
<ryks31792> googled on youtube
<ryks31792> i will try again
<ryks31792> i miss linux
<ryks31792> ok,must go .see you soon on the other side i  hope
<Kon-> I thought the "side by side" option automatically created a single partition and added an MBR entry
<Kon-> I don't know if that would work properly on UEFI
<BluesKaj> Kon-, it used to , but since UEFI/Bios the /boot UEFI partiton has replaced it
<Kon-> Cool, that keeps it easy. But I'd still never trust an installer to autosize my partitions
<BluesKaj> also depends on your BIOS. ...my MSI mobo has a hybrid which can use either UEFI/GPT or BIOS /dos..very cool
<BluesKaj> yeah , i always prepartition , then use maunual partitioning during the install
<austin316> Hi all. just trying out the RC for 18.04. Is any there any way to make GTK emacs work with the global menu applet? The menus show up within the window.
<BluesKaj> however the auto-install did work properly on my laptop with UEFI/GPT
<BluesKaj> austin316, GTK emacs inb kubuntu?  why?
<Kon-> I was going to be nice and not say anything, but my thoughts exactly
<Kon-> Kubuntu doesn't seem like the type of distro I'd associate with a hardcore emacs user
<austin316> BluesKaj: emacs doesn't support Qt. It's a GTk (or terminal) application
<austin316> Kon-: "hardcore", lol. it's a text editor.
<Kon-> I use Kate :)
<BluesKaj> austin316, yes I understand that, but are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu , seems you might want to ask that question in #ubuntu
<Kon-> I think he's in Kubuntu and emacs isn't working as expected with global menu in Plasma
<austin316> Kon-: yes exactly
<quaru> Yeah, ut I imagine a lot of people in here won't know.  :p
<diogenes_> austin316, send as a screenshot of it
<BluesKaj> whoa, i don't even see emacs in the Bionic menu
<BluesKaj> Most users use Kate afaik, emacs is foreign to most home users I think
 * diogenes_ uses gedit with all the appropriate extensions
<austin316> diogenes_: here's a screenshot https://imgur.com/a/TWtAZFa
<austin316> diogenes_: it's not that dire :) I was just wondering if this was an known bug.
<diogenes_> austin316, I guess that kind of global menu does not support emacs
<BluesKaj> it's odd austin316, I recall emacs in the kmenu, but it's no longer there, obviously not installed by default either
<austin316> BluesKaj: it's in Discover. A full install of emacs is around 100MB, so it's not suprising it wouldn't come by default.
 * BluesKaj nods
<austin316> *facepalm* it's not just emacs, it's all GTK programs. Shows how extensive KDE is :P
<austin316> 18.04 will have 5.12 version of Plasma, and it seems 5.13 will add support for GTK in appmenu.
<Kon-> austin316, now that you mention it, I believe that's correct
<Kon-> Global menu is a relatively recent feature in its own right
<BluesKaj> yes, Bionic has plasma 5.12 ..I'm running it
<Kon-> You can get the bleeding edge Plasma version in Kubuntu with the Kubuntu backports PPA
<Kon-> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<austin316> Kon-: I'll have to add that to my list of things to try.
<austin316> thanks
<Kon-> I was going to tell him that beta doesn't hit for another 3 weeks
<BluesKaj> he seems quite knowledgeable and on top of things, so I'm sure he's aware of the Bionic release date
<BluesKaj> Kon-, what beta?
<BluesKaj> the release date is actually in 3 days afaik
<Kon-> Plasma 5.12.95, the beta for 5.13
<BluesKaj> I see
<Kon-> The feature he wants is new in 5.13
<BluesKaj> well, it's not new...it's just back
<CoJaBo> So, I installed the beta. So far, it's less buggy than 17.10 stable =D
<CoJaBo> Display is only modestly corrupt with the nouvaeue driver, which made the install quite a large number of times easier lol
<CoJaBo> main bug so far is there is still no sound support :/
<kab0m> Hi together :)
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo,which audio chip?
<kab0m> As i am new to kubuntu/linux i just wondered if just install the 18.04 Beta 2 if i can then simply just update to the final lts release when its out at 26th of april or if i have to do some magic tricks or reinstall the system to get from the beta to the lts later on?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation CM238 HD Audio Controller (rev 31)
<bodiro> kab0m: Install 18.04. beta, it will automatically update to the final version.
<kab0m> Nice, i thank you very much for the info bodiro ;)
<BluesKaj> kab0m, just keep updating/upgrading and the final release will be automatically installed
<bodiro> kab0m: your're welcome
<CoJaBo> kab0m: FWIW, for some reason, the "download updates" option in the installer didn't seem to download updates during installation; I had to do it manually afterwards. Not really a problem, just remember to do that on first boot
<kab0m> perfect :) i really looking forward how linux will change my life. have a nice day everyone
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, ok, open alsamixer in the konsole and disable automute on the far right for starters
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: didn't see to do anything; what does that do, and does it take effect immediately or does it need something else?
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, use the left/right arrow keys to navigate in alsamixer, the up down arrow keys to disable/enable the automute control
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: It shows disabled, but nothing seemed to happen
<BluesKaj> then run sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel, and reboot
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: It looks like that's mainly for headphones tho?
<BluesKaj> no, it's for all the audio outpts
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: This is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1672822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672822 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "sound only coming from left speaker on acer predator (fresh install)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, just run the above command and reboot, believe me
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Is that specfic to that card? And if so, will it break automatically muting when headphones are plugged in?
<BluesKaj> no, the autmute is enabled by default to prevent accidental overloading of your sound devices when booting your pc
<BluesKaj> and your ears :-)
<BluesKaj> when booting the pc for the first time after a new install
<yawylnhly> hey how do you enable beta updates? like you could in the ubuntu software settings.
<BluesKaj> just update and upgrtade normally if you run Bionic
<BluesKaj> in kubuntu it's called discover
<yawylnhly> yeah is there such an option there?
<BluesKaj> software center
<BluesKaj> are yolu on Bionic?, then updating and upgrading will bring you to whatever level the repos are at
<yawylnhly> yep im on bionic.. thx :)
<BluesKaj> right
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: AFAICT, it doesn't do anything; is there a page saying it should fix output on this card?
<BluesKaj> yawylnhly, there's a freeze on atm, normal for the week before the official release
<BluesKaj> what doesn't do anything, CoJaBo?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Changing that setting; the problem remains
<BluesKaj> have you turned up the controls in alsmixer and pavucontrol ?
<yawylnhly> right.. btw why is qupzilla called falkon?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: In my case, I don't even get actual "sound" thru the subwoofer, mostly just static and clicking; which is probably because the volume is wrong for output to a subwoofer
<BluesKaj> yawylnhly, no idea
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, did you check the controls like I mentioned?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Yes
<yawylnhly> ah its called falkon now I guess lol: There will be no more QupZilla releases, please switch to Falkon.
<BluesKaj> make sure there's no MM in the boxes at the bottom, that means muted, CoJaBo
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: It's not muted; it's trying to output sound to something that isn't a normal speaker
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1672822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672822 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "sound only coming from left speaker on acer predator (fresh install)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<yawylnhly> im not sure i understood properly, but I think you should make the right thing the default speaker @cojabo
<CoJaBo> yawylnhly: That's the bug; there's no way to change that
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, that's for 16.10 are you using 16.10?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Problem remains in 17.10 and 18.04
<BluesKaj> I have the same intel driver, don't opbsess about an old bug that probly doesn't apply anymore
<BluesKaj> I don't have it
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: what does it show as in lspci for you?
<BluesKaj> show me yours firrst
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation CM238 HD Audio Controller (rev 31)
<CoJaBo> There's a Realtek driver it's possible to load and hack, that will redirect sound to one of the rear channels, but the sound quality is still poor, mono, and it completely breaks headphones, so it's actually worse than the default one :/
<CoJaBo> ..wow. this version of vlc can seek. this is amazing
<BluesKaj> realtek uses the intel chip and driver ..now how are you connecting and what audio devices are connecting?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: It's an Acer Predator 17 laptop, 4.1 builtin speakers
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: It works fine with headphones, but the internal speakers are not usable at all due to the bug.
<BluesKaj> oh laptop audio is even worse on linux than regular pcs ...I should have asked sooner
<CoJaBo> This is the only one I've ever had sound issues with :/
<CoJaBo> Ironically, this is the first laptop I've had where I *didn't* have wifi issues <_<
<BluesKaj> I don't even bother with the speakers on my laptop , just plugin a regular set of pc speakers , so i have no experience with that'
<CoJaBo> I'm trying to get bluetooth ones to work, considering that bug is likely to never be fixed, but I can't for the life of me seem to get them to stay connected
<CoJaBo> Tried 2 different speakers, and even borrowed some bluetooth headphones. It connects, but as soon as they're turned off or even left idle for a bit, they lose all track of pairing. Stupid..
<CoJaBo> Anyway.. is there a way I can check to make sure automatic updates is off? It defaulted to on in 17.10, which breaks things horrificly; I can't remember where the setting is tho
<BluesKaj> it's called unattended upgrades, but it's essentail to update/upgrade afew times /wk if you uninstall that
<BluesKaj> for security updates/upgrades
<CoJaBo> Since it requires a reboot, I need to do it manually; I can't just have the system randomly break without warning while I'm using it lol
<CoJaBo> There was a setting to just turn it off, but I suppose uninstalling it is fine too and probably easier anyway..
<BluesKaj> BBL
<tnss> hello
<tnss> I am excited for 18.04
<CoJaBo> Just installed it on my laptop
<CoJaBo> was planning to wait to final, but somehow my 17.10 install got ruined this morning <_<
<tnss> eh, my laptop has a damaged female charger port, and will take 1-3 weeks (they didn't say whether or not they were business days, if they are, then it would be 2-3 weeks, if not, 1-2 weeks. I might get Kubuntu 18.04 LTS when I get it back
<tnss> I have a Dell Inspiron 15 5566 with a Core i3 2.3 GHz, 6 GB DDR4 RAM, a touch screen, resolution of 1366x768, and integrated Intel HD Graphics 620
<tnss> I bet everyone who is on this IRC that uses Kubuntu would use the kubuntu-backports PPA
<tnss> I saw the Kubuntu 18.04 LTS Second Beta
<tnss> and the KDE Plasma desktop looks more custom
<tnss> it comes with a custom "Kubuntu" workplace theme, that is less of the stock "Breeze" Theme, and more Breeze Dark
<tnss> so for the next 10 days I am stuck with an old Compaq Presario CQ61 laptop
<tnss> It has 2 GB RAM, has an AMD64 (it is really AMD) AMD Athlon II M320 Processor, with a resolution of 1366x768
<CoJaBo> The dark theme looks really nice
<CoJaBo> It's actually possible to tell which tabs are selected
<tnss> yeah
<CoJaBo> And the clock is readable
<tnss> if only it had GTK integration (Firefox would match with the titlebar, instead of being white
<CoJaBo> Also, the main menu logo doesn't default to some stupid swirly thing like 17.10 did
<tnss> and it works better with apps than GNOME's Adwaita Dark, which can cause appearance problems with Firefox
<CoJaBo> The file-section dialog for gtk is still horribly awful
<tnss> Remember when KDE SC 4 was the most resource-hungriest DE out of all of them
<tnss> even more than GNOME 3 and Unity
<CoJaBo> I've never had problems with the main DE part being bloated. All the extra apps suck to have to remove/disable, but hey there's finally a minimal install
<CoJaBo> Only thing I had to disable was search
<tnss> you can see when you are transferring files in Nautilus with the Ambiance theme in Ubuntu 17.10 that it looks white at first
<tnss> and gnome-sushi doesn't really look well on Ubuntu either
<CoJaBo> I don't think I've used the file manager since KDE4 beta
<tnss> Ubuntu Studio is essentially a bloated Xubuntu with extra modifications
<CoJaBo> I don't even remember what the name of it is anymore lol
<CoJaBo> Also, egads does xubuntu (xfce, whatever) suck <_<
<tnss> it was called either d3lphin or Konqueror
<tnss> the kde community doesn't really support konqueror anymore, at least until Kubuntu 14.04's support ends
<CoJaBo> Konqueror sucked.
<tnss> yeah
<tnss> it is just as bad as Epiphany
<CoJaBo> Glad they switched back to firefox lol
<tnss> why does elementary even use it
<CoJaBo> saves one more app having to manually install every single time
<tnss> once their users figure out that they can't do much wiith it
<CoJaBo> I hate that so many things do stuff when scrolled over in KDE
<CoJaBo> That's my main annoyance with the default settings
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: the stupid swirly thing is still there in the stock plasma themes, but I decided to replace it with the old 'K' gear for Kubuntu's
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: Because the swirly thing sucks? :P
<acheronuk> and the K could be KDE, but could be Kubuntu
<tnss> the other thing i hate is that in order to actually game by enabling the touchpad while typing, i needed to install the xf86-synaptics-touchpad drivers
<tnss> and remove the libinput ones
<CoJaBo> I'm very happy its a K as default, because I was too lazy to change it myself on 17.10
<tnss> and apparently the changes don't work until you reboot
<diogenes_> tnss, it's not advisable to remove libinput
<diogenes_> you just install synaptic and it will use it
<CoJaBo> Libinput sucks.
<tnss> oh, sory
<tnss> my computer doesn't work well with them
<CoJaBo> It can't middle-click on mine
<diogenes_> CoJaBo, it might suck but nevertheless it's the future and synaptic is legacy already
<CoJaBo> diogenes_: Would've thought that would be fixed by now, it's been a year :/
<tnss> sure it is outdated, but it works better than libinput
<tnss> for me at least
<diogenes_> agree, synaptic works better for me too
<CoJaBo> Sound has been broken now for 3 years on this chipset. Linux distros still don't care about laptop support :/
<diogenes_> CoJaBo, I would not blame linux devs
<diogenes_> I'd blame the manufacturers
<tnss> except Ubuntu, they spoil Dell
<diogenes_> they don't care about their customers freedom
<diogenes_> I mean the manufacturers^^^
<tnss> I think Dell only provides support for Ubuntu 14.04 and (ironically) 15.04
<tnss> i checked the drivers page
<diogenes_> just buy yourself a system76 and you gonna have everything boringly working just fine
<tnss> except Pop!_OS kinda gives me a eyesore
<tnss> bye
<diogenes_> no one forced you to use pop os :)
<BluesKaj> what laptops need is simple well designed analog audio output stage
<ZetFury> does kubuntu release its lts same date as regular ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<BluesKaj> all flavours
<ZetFury> ok thx
<tnss> hi
<R13ose> I am getting this dialog message to show up: Configuration file "/home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc" not writeable.  How do I fix this?
<diogenes_> try: chmod 777 /home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc
<tabu> Hello, does anyone know what's happening with http://hydrogen-music.org???
<user|33664> hey is there anybody out there that can help me with a small problem?
<user|33664> It is about ocamlfuse and a google drive
<user|33664> i've already connected all, but i cannot make changes on my files. it says i am not allowed to change files
<user|33664> ?
<oerheks> maybe you need to go online, in google dash, to allow this new entry to gdrive
#kubuntu 2018-04-24
<michaelmudd_> .
<mibnotsupported> Hi all, is 18.04 20180424 ok to use right now?
<mibnotsupported> Will I easily be able to update it out of RC in two days
<hateball> mibnotsupported: if you're already on 18.04 you will just update as normal
<mibnotsupported> Ah ok, so no need to change sources of some unstable channel in a bit?
<hateball> mibnotsupported: nope
<mibnotsupported> Great, thanks! Gonna go throw it on in that other partition
<katnip> is there a +1 channel for kubuntu 18.04?
<acheronuk> katnip: not officially, apart from #ubuntu+1
<katnip> ok
<acheronuk> I think at this stage, lines are blurred as to what goes where
<mibbitnotsupport> lmfao just managed to pull that rc image of kubuntu 18 amd64
<mibbitnotsupport> and just found that oem install didn't passed but with bug. installation works but computer won't reboot itself. something about microcode
<mibbitnotsupport> i have a haswell i5 and just got the end of 2016 bios patch with IME fix
<mibbitnotsupport> wonder if it'll do the trick...
<blueduck> hi guys, just wanted to congratulate and thank you guys for the work you did in 18.04, its the best release yet.
<acheronuk> blueduck: good to hear. thanks
<user|8803> What about kubuntu 18? Can I have a manual of it?
<katnip> what is shim signed and does it require a reboot?
<hateball> katnip: sounds like you have installed the nvidia driver?
<katnip> no
<katnip> no nvidia
<katnip> laptop with amd/intel
<katnip> if it doesnt require a reboot that is fine with me :)
<katnip> it installed as an update alone
<mibbitnotsupport> yup. kubuntu apr 24 daily failing from bootable usb
<mibbitnotsupport> update microcode
<mibbitnotsupport> amd64 image
<mibbitnotsupport> cpu is i5 4210u i think
<mibbitnotsupport> haswell
<mibbitnotsupport> if that's even the right microcode i'm talking about, hell if i know
<mibbitnotsupport> I don't get this... my GRUB install is the beta one commonly used prior to this
<mibbitnotsupport> I updated my bios to latest, which probably has some spectre/meltdown workarounds
<mibbitnotsupport> But that old grub still works. Meanwhile this image won't even show me the grub menu fml :/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mibbitnotsupport> Hi. So anyone was able to install the latest ubuntu snapshot on a physical machine running an intel cpu?
<mibbitnotsupport> All bug reports talk about failure to reboot. Mine doesn't even show me the grub options
<BluesKaj> mibbitnotsupport, what does it show ?
<mibbitnotsupport> I think it's this, prior to even showing me the grub options:
<mibbitnotsupport> TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata: please update microcode to version: 0x20 (or later)
<mibbitnotsupport> Then hangs in a black screen eventually
<BluesKaj> mibbitnotsupport, if you can get to a tty, ctl+alt+F2-F6, then this will probly solve your problem, https://askubuntu.com/questions/984970/firmware-bug-tsc-deadline-disabled-due-to-errata-what-should-i-do-about-thi
<mibbitnotsupport> Yes, I'll try that, but not sure: didn't look like I had any options. Will I even have apt-get, sudo, etc available at that point? It's just the syslinux
<BluesKaj> once you have a ttty/vt prompt just run, sudo apt-get install intel-microcode
<mibbitnotsupport> Alright, I'll brb. Gonna try it. The host machine is this one unfortunately
<BluesKaj> ok
<neyder> good morning, gentile people
<neyder> trough years, i have many HDD with my home, so how can i merge and sync those $HOME into current main system?
<neyder> i mean how to compare two dirs, find duplicate files and syn all to one
<BluesKaj> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<BluesKaj> neyder,^
<neyder> ty BluesKaj, i knew to sync, but duplicate files in $/HOME/f/o/o and $home/bar
<BluesKaj> my understanding is rsync avoids duplication if the correct options are used
<neyder> BluesKaj: will read
<neyder> ty
<BluesKaj> ok
<bodhistars> hello world
<bodhistars> testing
<acheronuk> it worked
<bodhistars> nice
<bodhistars> fresh new kubunto on my rig
<bodhistars> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> right, allworking well, bodhistars/
<BluesKaj> ?
<bodhistars> had some problems in uefi
<bodhistars> and flikering screen on nvidia \
<bodhistars> all done now
<BluesKaj> yeah, UEFIs a pain I'm lucky to avoid with my hybrid BIOS
<bodhistars> u are lucky
<BluesKaj> MSI Z370 Pro motherboard ..cool design
<acheronuk> 'all done now' means what? fixed?
<bodhistars> well flikering in dual screen /
<BluesKaj> bodhistars, have you run the Driver Manager in System settings to find the recommended driver for your nvidia gpu?
<neyder> how to check which graphic server i'm running?
<neyder> bionic running
<acheronuk> inxi -G
<curryflower> kubuntu support!
<curryflower> yay!
<curryflower> dpkg query: package 'bcmwl-kernel source' is not installed and no information is available
<curryflower> "sudo modprobe wl"      returns: modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found in directory..... apologies, not really sure where to start with this question.. but it seems that some packages are missing... i tried installing the bcmwl from the live usb but it says dependencies not met
<curryflower> and a few other things I noticedso basically, no internet connection on the laptop.. unable to sudo apt update with errors like "temporary failure resolving us.archive..." "security.ubuntu.com" etc
<curryflower> dkms is not installed, and after sudo apt install dkms the error returns "unable to locate package dkms"
<valorie> curryflower: can you hook up the laptop with a cable or so?
<curryflower> sadly, I cannot. Luckily, I have an additional laptop.
<valorie> kubuntu isn't made to be installed without access to the internet
<curryflower> I do have access to the internet
<valorie> how about using a phone and sharing internet with it that way?
<curryflower> The problem is that laptop I've just installed Kubuntu on cannot access the internet
<curryflower> It's only allowing for wired connection
<curryflower> I can install the packages manually from the USB, and I've located most of the necessary ones... but some have to be manually extracted and i'm not sure where to place them
<katnip> kubuntu #1
<genii> We tend to agree
<jejones3141> I have updated two computers to 18.04 final beta, and for some reason I am presented with a graphic keyboard when I log in. Before, there was just a button that I believe presented it as an option. Neither computer has a touchscreen, and I would like to not have to make the graphic keyboard go away. Where is this configured?
#kubuntu 2018-04-25
<katnip> what kernel does anyone have for 18.04?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.19.21 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<genii> katnip: See above
<katnip> 4.15.0-20-generic
<katnip> 20 is todays date
<genii> So there's probably been an update that hasn't made it into the bot's database yet.
<katnip> yeah
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic bionic-proposed
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.20.22 (bionic-proposed), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<katnip> i wonder if that is what i have
<katnip> i used proposed for a short time some time back then i unticked it
<Unit193> Yeah in a development release you really shouldn't though.
<katnip> yeah i figured it wasnt a good idea so i unticked it
 * genii makes sure Unit193 gets a fresh coffee
<katnip> looks like im getting those kernels though
<katnip> shrug
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> is it possible that it just migrated from proposed to... main or whatever? and that the bot hasn't caught up
<IrcsomeBot> * binaryhermit shuts up
<Unit193> That's precisely what's happened.
<kab0m> Hi together
<kab0m> Does anyone has the bug "error while loading shared libraries: libzstd.so.1" while running "apt-get upgrade" with the 18.04 Beta? Any ideas how to fix this?
<valorie> kab0m: try apt update && apt full-upgrade
<valorie> upgrade by itself doesn't remove stuff which should be removed
<kab0m> valorie: get me the same error
<valorie> :(
<valorie> how about sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update
<valorie> which uses packagekit instead
 * diogenes_ wonders why people can't wait till the official release but instead complain about errors which are natural for unfinished products :(
<kab0m> dpkg-deb --control returns error-status 127
<kab0m> diogenes_: because i want to test the system :( why so mad?
<diogenes_> kab0m, if you are developer and want to test for bugs, then you should be in #ubuntu-dev
<diogenes_> if you're a user then you should admit that a lot of errors occur on a product which is beta
<kab0m> nope, im not a dev...just an new guy on the block
<kab0m> i can understand that there are bugs an hiccups, im just asking if someone has an answer to this problem :)
<valorie> oh, yes,, the proper place to ask for a few more days is #ubuntu+1
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> kab0m: did you try what I suggested?
<diogenes_> right, that's why I explain, you have to be prepared to encounter  a lot of bugs which naturally occur on an unfinished product but, anyway, if you discovered a bug and no one here could help then what you should do is to file a bug report and also report it as soon as possible in ubuntu-devs
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> to be fair, it releases tomorrow in most of the world? so it should be fairly stable?
<valorie> sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update
<valorie> Bionic Final was respun a few hours ago
<valorie> it may end up being the release, or not
<kab0m> valorie: yes i did, it gave me: dpkg-deb --control returns error-status 127
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds for reporting testing results
<valorie> kab0m: I would zsync a new spin and test that
<diogenes_> on the official website it's still Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<valorie> please login and report results
<valorie> if you can't update, you should abandon the beta
<kab0m> ok, thank you valorie. i will try a fresh install with the latest RC1
<valorie> I hope you will report too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> remember `ubuntu-bug packagename` is the best way to report a bug
<valorie> from the computer you are testing with
<kab0m> valorie: i just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1766747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766747 in appstream (Ubuntu) "package apt-config-icons (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-deb --control subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> kab0m: mark yourself as affected and give your details
<valorie> :-)
<kab0m> ok guys. Im out, have a nice day
<katnip> with about 24 hours to go i would expect some stability, it's not quite like 2-3 weeks to go
<katnip> i dont think it's quite fair to ream a guy at this point other than taking it to #ubuntu+1
<capsock1> hi at all
<capsock1> does anyone know why i find some packges in the ubuntu software center which i cant find in kubuntus discover or muon? For example "Signal Messenger" or "Spotify"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<capsock1> Ok i just figgered it out myself. As those packages are Snaps, one simply just have to "apt-get install plasma-discover-snap-backend" and boom you have them in discover :)
<neyder> good morning
<neyder> kde partition manager is very slow to show up partitions
<neyder> even when i put with live it load in a blink
<neyder> but on installed system, it takes so much time
<BluesKaj> neyder, do you have multiple drives with partitions?
<neyder> SSD + HDD both with LVM
<BluesKaj> ahh lvm, that could explain it
<neyder> a third HDD one partition ext4
<neyder> my system is on SSD and home in HDD,
<BluesKaj> 3 drives too
<neyder> BluesKaj: but when run in live session it load LVM equally fast
<BluesKaj> i use separate partitions for / and /home
<BluesKaj> not separate drives
<neyder> previously /var was on HDD so just before i runned live session, moved files from /dev/user-vg/var to /dev/kubuntu-vg/root/
<neyder> BluesKaj: this is my main system, i have an SSD of 120GB and HDD of 2TB
<neyder> old guy gparted (gnome one) with the same conf loaded as fast as live session
 * neyder should install gparted and check
<neyder> the third HDD is a hot plug one
<BluesKaj> I use a 256GB Samsung EVO ssd  for both/ and /home...very fast
<neyder> BluesKaj: /dev/mapper/user--vg-home      1,8T   622G  1,1T  37% /home
<neyder> aaaand growing
<BluesKaj> latest gparted has a bug
<neyder> so will check with gdisk
<neyder> :D
<neyder> ok pvs (lvm list) take its time
<neyder> vgs and lvs like a rocket
<CoJaBo> O wow. So, I just noticed right-click works again in konsole
<AlexCDev> Hi, I'm trying to fix an issue I'm having with a pair of bluetooth earphones
<AlexCDev> They're pairing but not connecting
<AlexCDev> blueman reports 'paired successfully but failed to connect'
<AlexCDev> The earphones work on other devices
<ultimate> hey guys i need some help , im installling kubutnu ultimate edition, and i used the guided install.. but it said fatal error grub not installed..
<ultimate> i think its because i instaleld on a harddrive that wasnt the bootable drive
<AlexCDev> I think it's something do to with the audio drivers rather than the bluetooth module, as phenon is showing *two* bluetooth audio headsets  (greyed out), even when the headphones are unpaired from the laptop
<ultimate> what should i do
<AlexCDev> ultimate: Reinstall?
<AlexCDev> Are you dual booting?
<ultimate> yes dual booting, was trying too
<ultimate> had windows on one drive... not reinstall, new install
<ultimate> hello AlexCDev thank you for helping
<AlexCDev> ...welcome?
<BluesKaj> ultimate, set the Kubuntu drive as first in the boot sequence in the UEFI/BIOS
<user|35304> Greetings Everyone: I'm currently running Kubuntu 16.04 LTS Xenial. If I upgrade/upgrade to 17.10 I'd download the ISO file and Install it, right. Would I lose all of my current Doc's, KMoney data, etc...?
<ultimate> ok
<ultimate> ultimate, will it be okay if i reboot and set the drive too number one?
<BluesKaj> user|35304, wait til tomorrow and you can install official release Bionic 18.04 LTS
<ultimate> BluesKaj: should i do this now? or should i install grub first
<BluesKaj> ultimate, grub should have installed by default
<ultimate> i did a booboo and i need help, i had a fresh windows install, and decided i wanted dual boot again, but when i installed with kubunut ultimate edition, the install went fine, was supposed to resize and use freed space, but then at the end it had a fatal error and said that grub was not installed..
<ultimate> but i installed the linux install to a drive that wasnt my main windows drive..
<user|26067> BluesKaj: You replied to my Question a minute ago about installing Kubuntu 17.10, I'm running 16.04 Xenial now.....thanks..! =) Will I lose all my other data if I install 18.04 Bionic tomorrow...?
<ultimate> BluesKaj: i havent tried to reboot yet, im running a live install right now
<BluesKaj> user|26067, no id you run sudo do-release-upgrade, with LTS upgrade only option enabled
<BluesKaj> all your data and settings will bew saved to the new install
<user|26067> BluesKaj: Cool..!  Thanks so much...!  =)
<ultimate> BluesKaj:  https://pastebin.com/uEnfJsf6
<ultimate> sdc is flash drive
<user|26067> BluesKaj:  Thanks man, great, I was a bit worried if I'd have to reformat HDD or what.....
<BluesKaj> ultimate, BTW there is no such thing as kubuntu ultimate edition, just the latest release, http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<gpap> Hello everybody
<gpap> i just installed the final beta
<concretesledge> hey all
<gpap> so my first impression is very good
<gpap> a very good and balanced distro, lightweighted and luxury too
<acheronuk> gpap: good to hear :)
<valorie> hello folks, the final final FINAL (I hope) Bionic RC has been spun
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds <--- please report all test results on the tracker
<valorie> we would appreciate all testing possible, since this is LTS !
<valorie> we especially welcome i386 testing on i386 machines
<valorie> (note that in your test result)
<concretesledge> is there someway i can change the resolution of a live usb install before it starts
<concretesledge> my monitor cannot view the resolution that its set to
<gpap> acheronuk:first crash Kontact :)
<IrcsomeBot> Hariyanto_iyan was added by: Hariyanto_iyan
#kubuntu 2018-04-26
<concretesledge> i have a problem with my repository list, i installed Ultimate Edition with Kubuntu
<katnip> valerie has it been released here in states yet?
<katnip> east coast
<katnip> if we have been updating/upgrading for sometime, how can we tell when it's released then
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> where do you obtain ultimate edition, aaaand WTf is that?
<ca_cabotage> hey all, does anyone know what time today kubuntu 18.04 LTS will be released for download?
<Phylter> Can't you download the beta now and just use apt to update once it's finally released?
<Phylter> Beta 2 actually seems really stable to me. It's what I'm using right now.
<valorie> there is no Ultimate Edition
<valorie> they might have meant the latest daily ISO
<valorie> you can dl the RC or beta as you prefer
<valorie> and just update tomorrow
<BionicMac> valorie: i386 testcases have begun. See offtopic. =)
<valorie> \o/
<jonah> Hi can anyone please  help me get my sound working on Kubuntu 17.10? I have kubuntu installed on an Asus T100TA Transformer and I have no sound at all from Phonon / Pulseaudio...
<jonah> I've read online various fixes and threads about sound not working on ubuntu or with alsa but don't know about Kubuntu
<valorie> I never had any sound issues in 17.10, but am about to get off irc for the night
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> that troubleshooting link always worked for me before
<jonah> valorie: ok thanks will check it...
<Arthur_D> I guess there's not much use in asking when the release will be out today?
<Arthur_D> it's probably ready when it's ready :)
<Unit193> Yep.
<Kon-> #ubuntu has an !isitoutyet command
<Arthur_D> ah cool
<Unit193> !isitout | Here too.
<ubottu> Here too.: Not yet!
<Arthur_D> usually I'm not so impatient, but gonna be stuck on a couple airports for some hours today so I wanted to spend it doing something productive ;)
<valorie> a release before it's ready -- not so good
<Arthur_D> not sure if they will appreciate me torrenting a live ISO tho
<valorie> ever tried to each a cake that's not quite baked?
<Arthur_D> :D
<Arthur_D> good point
<Unit193> valorie: Ever tried cookies before they're baked? ;)
<valorie> yes
<valorie> better when done to perfection!
<Kon-> Arthur_D, you could try the daily and update it later today
<Arthur_D> hmm yeah I guess. Or I could wait till tomorrow, wouldn't hurt either
<Arthur_D> endless possibilities!
<Kon-> But then you still don't have anything to do at the airport except spam !isitoutyet
<Arthur_D> haha exactly
<Arthur_D> I could just check the website though
<Arthur_D> and not annoy you guys too much
<Arthur_D> I'm also involved with an open source project, certainly not as large as a distro but I appreciate the fact that rushed releases are never a good idea
<Arthur_D> luckily we just release whenever we feel like it ;)
<Kon-> That's what Chakra Linux does. That's not a slam on them, but it's their actual release model
<valorie> Debian does that as well
<Kon-> True, Debian's release schedule is a general window
<Kon-> "around 18 months from now"
<Arthur_D> we try having at least one release per year, but sometimes it's been two. Generally it's one a year
<ibm6659> halo
<ibm6659> is anybody out there ?
<Kon-> Hey
 * BionicMac brews coffee...
<wal> How long for 18.04? It's late here and I should go to bed...
<Kon-> wal, if you're in NZ, you should probably go to sleep
<alket> hi, in Quassel irc client, on wizard, the proposed connection is named Lubuntu IRC and autojoins #lubuntu channel.
<acheronuk> wal: definitely go to bed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wal> OK goodnight. Kubuntumorrow!
<Shibe> when ubuntu 18.04 is out, how will I as a kubuntu 17.10 user upgrade?
<Shibe> will apt dist-upgrade work?
<BluesKaj> Shibe,no, use sudo do-release-upgrade
<mparillo> I think it is more like a do-release-upgrade, but, yes, it should work when announced. All that said, I prefer to take a good backup, test it, and then do a clean install.
<Shibe> ah
<Shibe> thanks
<mparillo> Yeah, what BluesKaj said.
<Shibe> thought do-release-upgrade was a joke command at first though
<Shibe> heh
<BluesKaj> make sure you update and upgrade 17.10 first just for safety's sake
<tkeller> I want to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, but do-release-upgrade shows that there is no new release available. Am I doing something wrong or do I have to wait for some hours?
<acheronuk> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<tkeller> thanks
<acheronuk> we don't have an ETA. ubuntu is looking at bugs in their live session at the moment
<BluesKaj> to those who are interested register here and you'll receive an email when bionic hits the repos https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<Talles> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<Dragnslcr> My company's Cisco VPN uses a web page for login. Can the System Settings UI or OpenConnect handle that, or do I need to use Cisco's client?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, there's a cisco vpn compatible client in the repos called vpnc\
<BluesKaj> you'll find it in the software center for reference or install
<bigLoove> Hello guys! I have a weird bug I guess, I need to sudo update-grub after every shutdown otherwise the encryption prompt at boot will not occur
<bigLoove> Anybody heard about this or can help me?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I think vpnc is for the "older" Cisco VPN. We use AnyConnect, which I think is handled by OpenConnect instead of vpnc.
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> Hello kubuntu  doesn't detect my correct resolution if I put with CVT. I got weird colors
<IrcsomeBot> <Neyder> 2560*1080
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, openconnect client is also available as a cisco compatible client
<BluesKaj> Neyder, CVT?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yeah, I've tried both the command line and System Settings, and it doesn't accept my login. Cisco's client works because it can open the web page to do the login.
<Dragnslcr> I was just wondering if OpenConnect supports that functionality
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, well install openconnect and find out ...i use a vpn in the cli , but it's not cisco
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yup, I've tried it, and it didn't seem to work. I was just wondering if anyone knew if OpenConnect is supposed to support it or not.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, well its ays so in muon
<BluesKaj> says so
<BluesKaj> !openconnect
<BluesKaj> !OpenConnect
<BluesKaj> that's odd it's listed in the software center and muon
<Dragnslcr> It does? I don't see anything in the description about web page login
<Dragnslcr> That's the specific feature that I need
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, you may need to install  network-manager-openconnect as well
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- it's already installed
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, perhaps you shoul contact your cisco server and ask for the command that will resolve the login page
<Mrokii> Hello. Whenever I restart my System (Kubuntu 17.10), I get a popup saying "Extra packages can be installed to enhance functionality for Firefox". But when I click on it an try to install/update Flash, that ends with an error message saying "An error occurred while applying changes". Does anybody know what causes this or how I can deactivate this annoying popup?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, usually the there's a .txt file in /etc/openconnect which contains your username and password which is read by the server when connecting, that's how most vpns work afaik
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, yeah, righjt click on it and choose hide
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, so you shouldn't need a login page
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I'll try that next time it pops up, thanks.
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I suspect it's because they send a code via SMS as a second factor
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, ok understood, extra security, a bit of a pita tho :/
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<Dragnslcr> The Cisco client works fine, so it's not a big problem. I was just hoping to be able to use OpenConnect instead.
<BluesKaj> openconnect is cisco's proprietary vpn protocol service and client afaik ..
<releaseHour18_04> hello...today is 26/04/2018 the day on which the final release of UBUNTU 18.04 was scheduled
<releaseHour18_04> do we know WHEN more or less K U B U N T U  18.04 will be downloadable
<releaseHour18_04> ?
<acheronuk> releaseHour18_04: not yet. ubuntu release team are fixing some last minute bugs with their live session. so no firm ETA yet
<releaseHour18_04> ok...but in general, ubuntu and kubuntu have the same moment of publication or is there a gab?
<acheronuk> we all release together
<acheronuk> ubuntu handles publishing all the images, and turning on the new metainfo so release upgrader knows there is a new release available
<Mrokii> Hello. Seems something went wrong when upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04. For some reason, Gnome got installed during the upgrade-process, and also my root-filesystem went 100% full just before obsolete files should have been removed. I can start the system, but it seems that the nvidia-driver (although seemingly installed) isn't used. Any thoughts what I can do?
<diogenes_> fresh re-install
<Mrokii> That's the last thing I want to do If I can prevent it.
<Mrokii> Trying something else. Bye until later, maybe.
<Mrokii> For the record, everything works fine again. Tried installing another version of the nvidia-driver. No reinstallation necessary.
<user|55092> Hi, when will be kubuntu 18.04 released?
<Dragnslcr> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Mrokii> Hm, well, I did upgrade to 18.04 a short while ago.
<user|55092> About when will be ISO image?
<alok_> when will be download link for kubuntu 18.04 up?
<user|12816> 18.04 download link?
<Dragnslcr> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<dbrass> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/date.html
<dbrass> check for yourself but don't DDOS the mailing list with F5 ;)
<krosonp> dbrass: lol
<flash_go_away> hi all, i am happily running Kubuntu 17.10 kde 5.12.4 and 4 gigs of ram im having two or three problems i still cant find any answers too resolve
<flash_go_away> running firefox with google map causes a total system freeze. from that freeze i cant get to a shell or do anying but alt sysreq REISUB
<flash_go_away> should i down grade firefox from 59.0.2
<flash_go_away> is there a crash log i can go explore to see whats up
<mparillo> flash_go_away: I had that when my VM tried to use HW acceleration.
<flash_go_away> im not on a vm but that sound like a ram issue too. is HW acceleration somehting i kill in firefox config
<flash_go_away> ok cool found how to do that will give it a try thanks
<flash_go_away> next
<flash_go_away> all my kubuntu machines when restarted get a kde box asking me to install Flash i uncheck and click cancel but it comes back after every time i reboot
<flash_go_away> is there some setting im missing that says adobie flash go away for ever?
<mparillo> I believe that was removed in BB (to become 18.04 today).
<alok_> when will download link for kubuntu 18.04 be up?
<flash_go_away> WOW exciting times bionic bever
<quaru> alok_ you can dl the PR now, and after an 'apt upgrade' it's the same thing
<mparillo> alok_: Often before the official release announcement. I would guess not much before midnight UTC.
<flash_go_away> lastly
<quaru> flash_go_away: Adobe announced a bit ago they're not doing flash anymroe
<flash_go_away> when i chose my time zone on set up the first log in screen is in the language of that time
<flash_go_away> no matter where i change things to english that screen is still in foreign language
<Mrokii> flash_go_away: I had the same annoying popup for months. Never found a way to get rid of it. I haven't paid attention after upgrade, but it may be gone now.
<flash_go_away> bye bye adobie hello standardized and secure web
<Mrokii> If only.
<flash_go_away> baby steps
<Mrokii> Strange. I just noticed that Plasma is displayed on vt1, instead of vt7, as it has always been, at least for me. It must be something that got changed during the upgrade. What's the rationale behind that?
<acheronuk> Mrokii: ubuntu and ubiquity-dm switched to VT1 by default for 18.04, which we meant could get rid of our patching to force VT7 which was never ideal but required while other ubuntu bits needed it
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Okay, thanks for the explanation. As long as I know that this is the way it's supposed to be it's fine with me.
<Mrokii> I mean, as long as it isn't a bug or something.
<acheronuk> not a bug
<Mrokii> Yeah, I understand.
<Mrokii> Has anybody else noticed frequent crashes of kwin (in conjunction with nvidia-drivers) when compositor is switched on?
<alok_> when is kubuntu 18.04 coming?
<ca_cabotage> 18.04.... where are you!
<Kon-> There's some final testing going on
<ca_cabotage> sad day - i was hoping to be off windows 10 on my laptop by now
<Kon-> It's hardly mid day in the USA
<ca_cabotage> yeah, i know im being impatient
<diegoC> Can we upgrade to 18.04 today?
<acheronuk> diegoC: not just yet. last minute fixes and image rebuilds happening for all flavours
<diegoC> Great! In a couple of hours "do-release-upgrade" ? :-)
<Mrokii> This may sound like a silly question, but should "lsb_release -a" state the distributor ID as "Kubuntu" or "Ubuntu"?
<diegoC> Mrokii: Should state Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> fiveabc was added by: fiveabc
<Dragnslcr> Mrokii- Kubuntu is still the Ubuntu distribution, just with different packages installed by default
<Mrokii> diegoC, Dragnslcr: Thanks. Out of interest though, is Kubuntu actually referenced somewhere in the files, or is it always just "Ubuntu"?
<diegoC> Mrokii: You could execute: cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<diegoC> Should state the original installer you used and the date of installation.
<Mrokii> diegoC: Seems so. It says "Kubuntu 16.04"
<motsu__> heyya, is there a link to the 18.04 lts release image (or info on when its going live)?
<diogenes_> motsu__, how do you think, how many people have asked the same question here in the past two days? :)
<motsu__> diogenes_: im sure. im not seeing any links online and some googling just points me to the RC image. i feel like a junky needing his new kubuntu fix :p
<diogenes_> motsu__, usually it takes few days after the canonical's ubuntu is released, other spins catching up with it
<motsu__> ah, makes sense.
<krosonp> diogenes_: actually that's not the case. It's more common all of them release at the same day
<diegoC> I'm waiting for the announce
<acheronuk> images are rebuilding, so not imminent
<krosonp> acheronuk: but not too far off either :)
<acheronuk> fingers crossed. it's been a long day
<krosonp> acheronuk: All ISOs are currently uploading to cdimage, then it will be a matter of minutes
<acheronuk> but then they need to be smoketested. etc etc etc
<diegoC> Will 'do-release-upgrade' work when ISOs are uploaded?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but right now, we need testers
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<valorie> last minute bug fix
<valorie> login there, download/zsync from there
<valorie> report results there
<valorie> plz
 * BionicMac is testing new i386 image now
<acheronuk> diegoC: do-release-upgrade will work once the release meta is updated on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> usually that is later in the day, some hours after isos go live. today, who knows?
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> To be honest, I'd probably wait a few days to do anything major
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> the mirrors tend to be slammed for a bit after a release
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> If you do upgrade, download the ISOs via torrent (and preferably seed for a while) and set them up as a source for APT to pull from
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> not exactly sure how to do that
<IrcsomeBot> katnip1 was added by: katnip1
<user|72765> how to install something at boot time for try kubuntu
<user|53580> Hello, dear friends!!! Is RC (Release Candidate) of Bionic Beaver (18.04) a stable version of Kubuntu or I need wait a little bit more? Thanks
<spicypixel> can you wait a day?
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> I'd wait a few days at least, to be honest.  The mirrors are likely to be under heavy use, causing slow speeds
<user|53580> Yes! So, it'll be ok in a day? But what is the name of the stable release?
<krosonp> IrcsomeBot: Use the torrent and no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> plus, you'd be letting the early adopters figure out any issues
<viewer|12113> They just uploaded it, but giving me an "denied" message when attempting to download the .iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<user|53580> But you can upgrade from the cli?
<viewer|12113> Ah true, but I want to do a fresh install.
<user|53580> I think that in couple of days it'll be in all the mirrors
<user|53580> So, good luck to everybody!!! Many happy returns of new releases ))
<spicypixel> torrent works though if you want it now
<shevchuk> Anyone know a way to temporary "lock" user in an app, e.g. launch text editor and hide other UI elements and block switching to other apps or closing? Unlock when timer runs out or on keyboard shortcut + password. I know kiosk distros exist, what I need is more like "strong focus mode" on regular Ubuntu.
<shevchuk> perhaps I could just kquitapp5 plasmashell and krunner...
<releaseWHEN> hello, I do not want to put pressure, just to organize my day better: do we perhaps know when KUBUNTU 18.04 LTD final release will be launged? I mean still today or do they need more time?
<viewer|12113> releaseWHEN it's out now - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<releaseWHEN> but is this the official final release?
<releaseWHEN> on kubuntu.org you still cannot se it
<viewer|12113> It's their official release files, just got out like 20 mins ago. They just haven't updated the site yet.
<releaseWHEN> see
<krosonp> It is. But the official site will only be updated when the official announcement is posted by Ubuntu
<releaseWHEN> ahh, ok so i can start to install this final version NOW, right?
<viewer|12113> And my torrent is downloaded, yes you can. Go with the torrent, doesn't seem to be possible to download the .iso
<sg451> i was able to download from here http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<sg451> library doesn't like torrent files
<releaseWHEN> thanks, this mirrorsite contains the identical image as the original http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/  right?
<shevchuk> make sure checksum match after download, especially if you do not dl with torrent
<sg451> it's a mirror of the ubuntu website.. so i think it's legit?!?
<releaseWHEN> i hope so :-) how do i check the checksums, which is the command to do so?
<sg451> i think you just use sha256sum <filename> from the commandline
<shevchuk> yeah, or just right click and go to properties > checksums tab
<releaseWHEN> or use google and find this aerticle https://itsfoss.com/checksum-tools-guide-linux/
<releaseWHEN> -)
<releaseWHEN> but easiest thing is the using right click  properties > checksums tab , thanks for explaining
<michaelmudd> personally, i love windows and i would never fall out of one! :)
<BionicMac> =)
<katnip> it's out
<krosonp> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<krosonp> yep :)
* dax changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 18.04: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released/ | https://forum.kde.org/, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
#kubuntu 2018-04-27
<phoenix_firebrd> I am trying to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, I am getting a message "No new release found."
<phoenix_firebrd> what should I do
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: upgrades don't get enabled for a day or two.
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: oh, ok
<silverfox> I have tried installing kubuntu 18.04 LTS 5 times( with and without secure boot ).  After installation, it doesn't reboot.  When I repower manually, and login, it freezes on the KDE logo.  I have an alienware laptop with an nvidia gtx 1070.
<silverfox> Note, I manually partition /root as btrfs and /home as xfs.
<silverfox> and I'm doing minimal install
<ca_cabotage> so, just installed kubuntu 18.04 lts on my t430 - i get a black screen with a cursor on first bootup. i can Alt+F2 to get a search bar, open konsole then run plasmashell to be able to use it..... but wtf
<ca_cabotage> how can i get this install working properly
<valorie> !nomodeset | ca_cabotage
<ubottu> ca_cabotage: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Markdown1_> guys, is Kubuntu Upgrade (from older version) delayed?
<Markdown1_> or is it live?
<valorie> you will get auto-updates in the next day or so
<valorie> they don't appear immediately
<Markdown1_> no I mean is it delayed, someone was saying the upgrade was delayed due to bug.
<Markdown1_> of Kubuntu I mean.
<valorie> the release has happened earlier
<valorie> see the /topic /
<valorie> err
<valorie> topic
<Kon-> Congratulations on the release, guys! Thanks for all your hard work today, and for the thought and effort put into this release over the last few months.
<valorie> thanks Kon-
<valorie> (not all of us guys)
<valorie> lol
<Dragnslcr> Guys and young ladies
<Kon-> All the men and women involved :)
<valorie> people, yeah
<valorie> :-)
<Kon-> I have to admit I almost always use "guys" as a gender neutral plural
<Markdown1_> also all the Bots ヽ(ಠ_ಠ)ノ
<valorie> it is indeed a group effort
<valorie> Kon-: guys see it that way for sure
<valorie> haha
<valorie> the bots help too
<Kon-> haha
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<valorie> :-)
<Markdown1_> Glückwunsch Leute
<user|91463> I can not update to version 18.04, I have version 17.10. Neither Discover nor from console entering this command: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE". It says there is no update.
<Markdown1_> wait for couple of hours, the upgrade will be provided.
<user|91463> it's regional problem?
<Markdown1_> well the Server is under huge traffic right now :)
<Markdown1_> give it some time
<user|91463> ok thanks
<ZetFury> I'm getting "no new release found." when I do do-release-upgrade (trying to upgrade to 18 lts), currently on 17.10 and release-upgrades set to normal, also tried lts
<ZetFury> anyone have same problem?
<acheronuk> ZetFury: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released/
<acheronuk> "Upgrades will not be enabled immediately at release time. They will become available when the release team are happy with the final state of the archive for upgrades."
<KOLANICH> Hi everybody. Does kubuntu participate in standalone packages madness? I mean that ubuntu ships some of its packages as snaps, I wonder if kubuntu is plagued with this issue too?
<acheronuk> we don't have any snaps instaled by default, though snapd is there should you choose to do so yourself
<gg> is it true that kubuntu 18-04 is still in beta?
<acheronuk> no
<KOLANICH> acheronuk: thank you for the info
<ZetFury> acheronuk, thx for the info :)
<IrcsomeBot> katnip1 was added by: katnip1
<IrcsomeBot> <katnip1> https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-the-most-popular-linux-of-them-all/
<alket> guys, this release rocks, I love it like never before. Thanks for all of your hard work <3
<acheronuk> alket: thanks. great to hear :)
<wal> mmmm flavour of kubuntuday is 18.04
<weillisterd> Hello. I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04 over 17.10
<weillisterd> I formatted / but didn't format /home but instead directly pointed /home to the original home partition
<katnip> so it's not fresh :)
<weillisterd> Now I can't log in. when I try to log in it gets stuck stuck in the lock screen
<weillisterd> Oh I thought it was fresh because I didn't update from inside the installation
<onlyabyte> Hmm, Kubuntu LTS looks interesting. Comes with KDE 5.12 LTS which is interesting, perhaps Kubuntu will finally be super stable :D
<alterjsive> i've added the kubuntu backports ppa
<alterjsive> it
<alterjsive> it's quite unstable isn't it ?
<alterjsive> because it's cutting edge
<alterjsive> is there anywhere we can leave feedback if something breaks ?
<acheronuk> alterjsive: inherently backports are not going to have the same level of stability testing as our main archive packages, but we also don't go too far into unstable territory
<acheronuk> feedback can be on here, on our mailing lists, bugs filed against kubuntu-ppa etc
<alterjsive> acheronuk: I didn't see any bugs listed on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<alterjsive> My sound stopped working
<alterjsive> my audio devices are no longer visable
<alterjsive> while `aplay -l` lists all the audio devices just fine.
<alterjsive> aplay -D plughw:1,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav works too
<alterjsive> pacmd  says No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alterjsive> pulseaudio logging: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hd75gtN39s/
<just_need_the_ro> trying to update 17.10 to 18.04 (it's a vm) but now wired internet connection no longer working. followed these steps https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<just_need_the_ro> I am afraid the preparation steps broke some network setting. some old packages were removed
<just_need_the_ro> used sudo apt autoremove which was suggested to me
<just_need_the_ro> unsure how to get network setup back to working state. this is what I am seeing https://imgur.com/a/vsklw5X
<alterjsive> I will try to upgrade to bionic instead
<just_need_the_ro> anybody any idea?
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: well I suppose make sure the kernel in bionic is compatible with whatever hypervisor you're using
<just_need_the_ro> hypervisor?
<hateball> the virtual machine software
<just_need_the_ro> is that something like google glass? ah ok
<hateball> lets say you use virtualbox, then it presents a virtual NIC to the virtual machine
<hateball> and if you switch kernels (like you do on upgrade) maybe there are incompatabilities
<just_need_the_ro> yeah the thing is I didn't even do the update
<just_need_the_ro> I just followed the preparation steps
<just_need_the_ro> so since it worked with 17.10 (currently running) I assume kernel is compatible with vm
<just_need_the_ro> but as mentioned kubuntu removed some things after that one command that was being proposed during preparatino
<just_need_the_ro> ah linux joys :)
<just_need_the_ro> so now I am stuck with 17.10 and no internet
<just_need_the_ro> hateball: any other ideas?
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: surely you took a snapshot of your VM before you started upgrading?
<just_need_the_ro> no, but maybe this is just the end of my linux experiment then?
<hateball> Probably not
<just_need_the_ro> so basically there's no way to get back to working state?
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: does the device show up at all?
<hateball> lshw -C network
<just_need_the_ro> which device?
<just_need_the_ro> ::1              ff02::1          ip6-allrouters   ip6-loopback     ubuntu
<just_need_the_ro> fe00::0          ff02::2          ip6-localhost    ip6-mcastprefix<br />
<just_need_the_ro> ff00::0          ip6-allnodes     ip6-localnet     localhost
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: thats no output you get from:
<hateball> lshw -C network
<hateball> anyhow I am a bit busy at work atm so I hope someone else joins and can help you
<BluesKaj> just_need_the_ro, does the VM have separate / and /home?
<just_need_the_ro> BluesKaj: this is the output for the lshw command https://bin.disroot.org/?8e88163d751d9425#1z0S+0WZbooDNC8hH/IdqZpg0z+9AigQvls1iqnyliE=
<just_need_the_ro> BluesKaj: how would I check that?
<BluesKaj> just_need_the_ro, well you would have created them yourself, vms don't do that kind auto partitioning
<just_need_the_ro> then the answer is no
<BluesKaj> never used a vm that didn't have some kind of flaw, that's whyu I never use them
<just_need_the_ro> yeah but in this case the flaw is not in the vm software but in the update preparation steps of kubuntu
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: so the machine sees the interface, no issues there
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: what does ifconfig show ?
<IrcsomeBot> Misaka001 was added by: Misaka001
<just_need_the_ro> hateball: https://bin.disroot.org/?624729cb038b0c60#03UtmoYeRPQNN7o/tqAYT1i4bIAbJtzQYt+nCg2VdjA=
<otomo> Hi!, it's normal that still today when I use kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<otomo> says that there is no new version available
<otomo> (I am using 17.10 and wanted to upgrade to 18.04)
<BluesKaj> use the terminal and it's sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> not kdesudo
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: can you do "sudo dhclient ens33" ? maybe it just lost its dhcp lease
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: or did you try rebooting the VM and the issue persisted?
<otomo> I just followed the instructions of the oficial Kubuntu webpage (also I used that commands in the past)
<otomo> I used sudo do-release-upgrade with the same results (obviusly) as do-release-upgrade -c  says there is no new version
<just_need_the_ro> hateball: I tried that suggestion but no dice. yeah tried restarting the vm but still no connection. so you don't think something that's required got uninstalled?
<otomo> I am going to restart  and check again
<just_need_the_ro> i switched to bridget instead of nat. not sure but now I got an internet connection
<just_need_the_ro> (in the vm settings)
<just_need_the_ro> so now back to 18.04 update: sudo do-release-upgrade says no new versions
<ZetFury> "Upgrades will not be enabled immediately at release time. They will become available when the release team are happy with the final state of the archive for upgrades."
<ZetFury> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released/
<just_need_the_ro> aha, so can I force the update?
<ZetFury> no
<ZetFury> you need to wait
<ZetFury> appears to be no ETA at this moment
<just_need_the_ro> I find updates complicated. Why Is there no UI option offering this as download and user can device update yes no
<just_need_the_ro> ok, so I will be auto updated whenever kubuntu overlords think it's ready?
<ZetFury> I think there is, not sure what it's called, I use terminal
<just_need_the_ro> yeah console is installed and then?
<ZetFury> if you havent changed anything from default i think you will get a notification in bottom right corner of screen
<ZetFury> when you can update/upgrade
<hateball> That is correct
<just_need_the_ro> ok cool
<just_need_the_ro> I'll read a book till then
<just_need_the_ro> thanks for your help hateball  ZetFury  BluesKaj  :)
<rwb> How do I get rid of that notes program in plazma?  I can't even close the windows it makes.  I don't want sticky notes on my desktop.
<node1_> kill?
<rwb> it seems to come back.  I want to totally un install it, but I'm not sure I know the name of the package.
<hateball> just_need_the_ro: good luck :)
<hateball> rwb: longpress on a sticky note to get the menu
<hateball> then you can remove
<hateball> longclick/press
<just_need_the_ro> hateball: well  sudo do-release-upgrade -d does the trick and pulls the development version
<rwb> Thanks!
<hateball> rwb: it is highly unintuitive imo :D
<hateball> I think it was designed that was with plasma mobile in mind
<cacho> hola
<bnk> hi..is there a way to add shortcut keys to programs thru the command line?
<Atomix2> Hey, I'm having an issue with my audio.  Setting the master volume to 0, heapdhone to 0, and PCM to 100 still outputs audio through the headphones
<low_tower> Hello all. Even if Kubuntu 18.04 is it recommended to wait until it appears in Muon/Discover to do an upgrade from 17.10 and not to force it? Thank you!
<krytarik> low_tower: Yes, I'd do so - should be a matter of only days.
<instoogentall> hello everyone, just installed Kubuntu 18.04
<instoogentall> what's the best way to install dropbox on it?
<instoogentall> on discover there's only nautilus and caja options, and it seems that the deb provided by dropbox is also for nautilus
<Arthur_D> hi, I'm having trouble with WiFi on a Clevo W840SU, it doesn't seem to find the network card at all. It does find the Ethernet, and I'm currently using my phone to get a connection. Any ideas? I've tried 'rfkill unblock all' but it did not help
<diogenes_> Arthur_D, sudo lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> what does it show
<Arthur_D> gives me no output
<diogenes_> so it's a desktop pc?
<Arthur_D> no, a laptop
<diogenes_> has it ever worked under linux?
<Arthur_D> yes, my brother has used Kubuntu with it before, but now with 18.04 nothing
<Arthur_D> everything else seems to work, just no WiFi
<diogenes_> i'd suggest to boot into live cd mode and check if it works in there
<Arthur_D> well I did try before installing, and it did not work there, but I figured maybe it missed some firmware or so
<diogenes_> u said it worked before so how it worked then?
<Arthur_D> it worked ootb
<Arthur_D> he says he sometimes needed to reboot to get it to work, but I've tried that several times, also with a live USB a couple times
<Arthur_D> maybe just the chip died or something
<diogenes_> go to bios and see maybe it's disabled
<Arthur_D> tried checking there earlier but I only found some UEFI network thing, I installed using legacy BIOS mode. Turning it on means I no longer can boot into the system
<Arthur_D> so I think it's only some PXE network boot but not entirely sure
<Arthur_D> Arch wiki has a page btw: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Clevo_W840SU but it says nothing about WiFi
<diogenes_> i'd disconnect the ac charger and remove the battery, then i'd disassemble the pc and see if i can remove the wifi from the board and then reconnect it BUT you do it only if you know what you're doing, otherwise don't go in there
<Arthur_D> hmm maybe I'll just keep my phone tethered to it instead
<Arthur_D> thanks for the suggestions
<diogenes_> use cable or buy a wifi dongle for 15 dollars and u will be fine
<meena> Hello happy people o/~
<meena> I made a huge mistake.
<ZetFury> you installed windows?
<meena> I just upgraded to bionic, and my plasmashell is pegged at 100%CPU (in user-space, from what i gather from `perf top`) - can't tell what it's really doing, because there are no debug symbols available for it.
<meena> i think it's just popping spinning on futex_wait()
<meena> my laptop's CPU is not happy.
<meena> oh, and the compose key doesn't work on wayland (i'm using wayland, because it uses marginally less CPU)
<viewer|73947> Hello, I just wanted the kubuntu Web team know, that on the Alternativ Download page (https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads) the link to the "HowToSHA256SUM" is not set. I guess this should point to the ubuntu help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<acheronuk> viewer|73947: lemme look
<meena> i mean. i don't really need plasmashell, right?
<meena> wow, my cpu is so much happier after pkill plasmashell.
<meena> i;d really love to know how to debug this issue.
<meena> how do i get ahold of a kde dev??
<meena> let's start with `plasmashell -d`
<BluesKaj> meena, my pasmashell doesn't register a percentage cpu load, so you must have something else using up the cpu
<meena> yeah, i'm suspecting that too, that's why i'm hoping that --qmljsdebugger will reveal something
<BluesKaj> meena, you can check in system monitor
<meena> BluesKaj: how's that different from top?
<meena> BluesKaj: and anyway, after restarting it with -d, it's not on top anymore. so. i'm somehow suspecting some (q)dbus issue
<meena> okay, system monitor is prettier than  top. fair enough.
<meena> except, i can't configure which things i see - so no view on which CPU core a process is pegging or if it's being scheduled between them, and no view into which function it's paused on, etc.
<meena> ```kf5idletime_kwayland: This plugin does not support polling idle time``` <- there's some irony here that i'm not getting, huh.
<BluesKaj> meena, if you shut plasma down you won't see all the optioons I'm sure
<meena> BluesKaj: this is output from plasmashell --qmljsdebugger
<BluesKaj> anyway  have to go ..
<meena> o/~ nighty night
<meena> i really like the new icons 💜
<meena> oh, look! once i re-enable ddebs.ubuntu.com, i can suddenly find plasma-workspace-dbgsym!
<meena> please someone shoot me into the sun and fire me from computer.
<Unit193> Can't say I find that super surprising to find dbgsym packages on ddebs. :>
<Unit193> Although, new with bionic...
<Unit193> !info ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring does not exist in artful
<Unit193> !info ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring bionic
<ubottu> ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu Debug Symbols Archive. In component universe, is optional. Version 2018.02.28 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 23 kB
<honoo> I can't seem to see the global menu bar/titlebar menu in Kubuntu 18.04.
<honoo> I have tried to enable and disable these options a few times in system settings as well as enabling and disabling the relevant plasma widget to no avail, and I have resetted my Plasma settings.
<honoo> So far I have no luck. Parsing qdbus org.kde.kappmenuview through the terminal while I have the widget active seems to show that it is active, but I don't see it working.
<honoo> What other steps am I missing?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 18.04: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-has-been-released | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
#kubuntu 2018-04-28
<PyChild> Howdy! Just wondering. Is it possible to get linux 4.16 from an apt source ? I'm using an AMD APU drivers and I'love to try the latest fixes but I can't find linux 4.16 in Muon Package Manager (I'm also new at KDE so apologies on advance)
<PyChild> s/drivers//
<otomo> Hi, I still couldn't upgrade, it keep on saying that there is no release available (and yes I tried bot long term releases and normal releases)
<acheronuk> otomo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July."
<diogenes_> otomo, why you need it so urgently?
<otomo> Thanks acheronuk, sorry I didn't know that
<otomo> diogenes, no I don't need it so urgently, as I didn't know that info I thought something could be brong in my Kubuntu
<otomo> so perfect them :), thanks
<otomo> and another not so "important" question, do you know if the new Gimp 2.10 will be released in the official repos of 18.04? Thanks
<acheronuk> it's a new feature release, not just a bugfix release, so I would say unlikely for a stable release update. in time perhaps it might get to the archive's unsupported backports section, but I don't know to what degree things are going to go in there for 18.04 yet
<acheronuk> if it is snapped, then it would get an update at some point
<Honoo> I have asked a question a few hours back, but it seems nobody was around to answer at that time therefore I'll ask again. It seems a configuration in either my .local or .config folders are preventing KDE from properly displaying the appmenu, be it the global menu or the window decoration button.
<Honoo> I am running 18.04 LTS at the moment, and this problem does not repeat with a new user account. However I need to preserve my current applicationg settings so for me getting rid of my entire .local and .config folders are not an option
<diogenes_> Honoo, not the entire .config, try to rename your .config/kde* <=== or whatever the plasma config folder is called then re-log and see if that fixes the issue
<Honoo> diogenes_: thank you. I'll try that.
<otomo> Thanks acheronuk
<mene> Hallo everyone. I am trying to upgrade from kubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 and encountered this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1753073 which is supposedly fixed? Can anyone confirm and give me some advice how to fix this? apt --fix-broken install doesn't work. Thanks in advance!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753073 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-dkms-390 390.25-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-384 384.111-0ubuntu1" [High,Fix released]
<acheronuk> are you able to comment so on the bug please? showing the error?
<mene> Will do so
<lz> join #linuxba
<lz> Sorry, it's a mistype.
<mene> commented on the bug, also posted a possible workaround that I just found.
<acheronuk> thx
<Lucifer_arma> can we upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 now, then?
<diogenes_> Lucifer_arma, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<maxcell_> hi, im using ubuntu 18.04 lts with nvidia prop. driver 390 in a gtx 970 on a desktop computer and i'm getting very bad screen tearing. Already did the "ForceFullCompositionPipeline=On" and it didn't work. First distro i have that kind of problem. Any idea/
<maxcell_> Kubuntu is geving me Screen Tearing with nvidia prop driver and ForceFullCompositePipeline enabled somebody can help/
<diegoC> Should I be able to do 'do-release-upgrade'.
<diegoC> Is not working for me.
<acheronuk> diegoC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July."
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Markdown1_> acheronuk thanks for the citation link.
<Markdown1_> somebody from this room was actually arguing with me that it was already released...
<acheronuk> It is released. However, the meta that allows distribution upgrades is not usually switched for a while after, to give a chance for any left over upgrade bugs shake down
<Markdown1_> * dist-upgrade was already released I mean.
<acheronuk> you can force it, but you could when 18.04 was still in development, so no change there
<acheronuk> *still in pre-release development
<Markdown1_> I did a Fresh Install actually, so happy camper here. :)
<acheronuk> :)
<user|81418> https://thepasteb.in/p/Rghnp54l2ZXUz
<user|81418> I get the above msg while installing Bionic
<user|81418> Installer crashed.
<acheronuk> user|81418: if you are able to, please report a bug with 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<diegoC> acheronuk: makes sense
<acheronuk> that paste doesn't give info on what package installing caused the crash
<user|81418> jep, that's a pity
<user|81418> it seems that this might influence it:
<acheronuk> user|81418: installation in German? with what options?
<user|81418> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1zp8Jpvzum
<acheronuk> helpful!
<acheronuk> Just did a full install in german language with no crash, so not obvious to re-produce
<user|81418> I'll give it another clean try...
<user|81418> New stick - new partitiontable...
<nox11> Hey all! :) I'm having some issues installing Kubuntu 18.04. No matter how I do it, grub install fails.
<nox11> ubiquity: grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error
<diogenes_> nox11, try with legacy mode, no uefi
<ricktimmis[m]> Ok, looks like the uefi boot loader security is stopping you
<ricktimmis[m]> Yep, legacy
<nox11> But secureboot is disabled, and all other distros installs fine
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah OK
<nox11> Anything else that might be wrong?
<ricktimmis[m]> The error says I/O error, can you try again with other distro. Just to check that it is not an MBR error
<ricktimmis[m]> If they still install then we'll need to dig into the logs
<nox11> Alright! Is there a specific one you'd prefer me trying?
<nox11> ricktimmis[m]: grub successfully installs and boots with solus
<Lucifer_arma> acheronuk: I had already seen that page.  :/  I was wondering if the upgrades had been enabled yet, because it looked like somebody here was doing that
 * Lucifer_arma is in 17.10 with two computers and really wants to hurry up and get 18.04 so he doesn't have to worry about upgrading again for two years
<acheronuk> Lucifer_arma: no, they have not. neither meta-release or meta-release-lts on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ have had 18.04 details added to the yet, and it is that which gets checked by upgrade tools
<pr3c0g> hey all. do you guys recommend to install kubuntu from scratch, or can I go from ubuntu to kubuntu with their guide?
<pr3c0g> for some reason I feel this will not go well..
<nox11> grub also fails to install on ubuntu 18.04, with the same error
<acheronuk> nox11: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bugs?orderby=-date_last_updated&start=0
<acheronuk> seems a fair few bugs there. maybe see if any replicate what you get
<acheronuk> and ask in #ubuntu is it's a more general issue
<nox11> acheronuk: Thank you! Seems like installation fails if installed next to other OSes. Unplugging my other hard drives before installation fixes the issue.
<BluesKaj> especially if the OSs are windows
<acheronuk> nox11: cheers. hopefully that will be ironed out in a future update!
<kiroma> Hey I'm having an issue with sddm
<kiroma> I tried compiling it from source but it didn't work as the screen would go completely black
<kiroma> So I removed it and reinstalled the packaged version of SDDM but that doesn't work either now as all I get is a cursor on a black screen.
<kiroma> I can start a graphical session manually with startx.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | kiroma
<ubottu> kiroma: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kiroma> I've got properitary drivers installed, and it's been working fine so far before I did this dumb thing.
<acheronuk> a self build may result in files and config files left over. our packaged version does not have things quite as they would be if built from source
<acheronuk> oh. they quit
<kiroma> nomodeset made the situation even worse.
<BluesKaj> worse, how?
<BluesKaj> seems he doesn't want help, he's just here to complain.
<kiroma> I wasn't able to start an X session anymore, even manually
<kiroma> So I think the issue is with sddm-greeter, it's not able to display the login screen for some reason
<kiroma> sddm works, because I can see and move my cursor around
<kiroma> And everything else works as well as I'm using Konversation to talk right now.
<BluesKaj> kiroma,  changed the nomodeset line back to 'quiet splash' in grub ?
<kiroma> yes
<kiroma> With properitary drivers it shouldn't even matter actually so it's a bit confusing.
<hegemon8> i had issue with UEFI before and grub, bur now as i have no windows on this hdd, i use bios old for it, i'm not sure it can change anuthing in Your case..
<hegemon8> anything*
<kiroma> Probably not
<kiroma> Again, everything was working fine before I decided to replace the default sddm with the one compiled locally
<kiroma> I can still run graphical applications and Xorg works just fine
<kiroma> I just can't log in with sddm-greeter.
<BluesKaj> kiroma, <acheronuk> a self build may result in files and config files left over. our packaged version does not have things quite as they would be if built from source
<BluesKaj> this was posted immediately after you left the first time
<kiroma> Oh thank you
<kiroma> Well I've removed every file in the install manifest and reinstalled sddm several times.
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> it might be easier to reinstall the OS?
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> just a thought
<kiroma> Unless I've missed some crucial package
<kiroma> So what package should I try reinstalling to restore all the config files?
<kiroma> Because I just noticed that the install manifest replced some files outside /usr/local
<luc4> Hello! Anyone using kde connect with Android? On my system I get an immediate system freeze.
<kiroma> I am and it works fine for me
<luc4> kiroma: what kernel are you using?
<kiroma> Does it hang when connecting or when you perform a particular action?
<kiroma> 4.15
<luc4> ah ah I'm using 4.13
<luc4> maybe that is the reason
<luc4> It freezes almost immediately when I start browsing files.
<kiroma> I don't think so, I've been using KDE Connect since 17.10, worked fine all the time
<luc4> oh... then no idea, but it seems somehow related to the kernel, I see kworker immedaitely reaching high cpu usage and then the system dies
<luc4> I would like to test 18.04 but I read it won't be available for some days
<kiroma> Well I'm out of ideas, so I'm going to reinstall the system
<kiroma> That was dumb
<GampaGamer> Is there a problem all of a sudden accessing a network drive in Kubuntu? I thought it used to work, ubuntu does.
<GampaGamer> I've installed Samba... I'm just a casual user, not a programmer.
<BluesKaj> GampaGamer, network attached drive on your router for example?
<GampaGamer> yes its attached to my router
<GampaGamer> do i need to restart after installing samba?
<BluesKaj> not that I recall
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @GampaGamer, To run Samba after install, run these commands:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo systemctl unmask smbd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo systemctl enable smbd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo systemctl restart smbd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To view router shared drives update /etc/samba/smb.conf as follows:
<BluesKaj> have you tried the add network folder option in dolphin network
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In the [global] section, add:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> client NTLMv2 auth = no
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> client use spnego = no
<GampaGamer> ok, one sec
<BluesKaj> stuff to do, BBL
<GampaGamer> ok done
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure to restart samba after updating smb.conf... (sudo systemctl restart smbd)
<GampaGamer> hmmm
<GampaGamer> i did, still nothing
<GampaGamer> nothing in dolphin under samba shares
<GampaGamer> i dont get it
<GampaGamer> uh oh, something more is wrong, windows machines aint seeing it either.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Dolphin is still  "finiky" when it comes to samba shares.  Network shares do not always show up and sometime require direct addressing, i.e. smb://<hostname>/path
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> in addition, copying sets files sometimes fails and attempts to reconnect fail.  I have not tried samba yet on 18.04.  Let attempt real quick to see if anything has improved.
<GampaGamer> ok, drive still works, i can access with my firesticks.  windows has a problem now with network shares so that doesnt surprise me.
<GampaGamer> but most linux distros have no problem so ill try the direct approach.
<meena> extremely confused about what's going on when i press AltGr (the thing i set as Compose key) - it opens Google in my browser.
<GampaGamer> how do i find the hostname and path?
<GampaGamer> brainfart
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If its your router, usually substitute the name router IP for hostname.
<flask-> Hi all.  I'm a new KDE user, running kubuntu 18.04.  I have a question about grouping tasks in the Task Manager.  I have a number of Atom windows open.  If I go into Task Manager Settings and I set Grouping to be "By Program Name" but I leave "Open groups in popups" unchecked, the Atom items do not group but I would expect that they should.  They only group together if I check "Open groups in popups".
<GampaGamer> AHHHH HAAAAA!!!! got it
<GampaGamer> thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Really? awesome!!!
<GampaGamer> how can i add a link to that somehow?
<GampaGamer> manually add the network share?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, manuall add network share should work.
<GampaGamer> got it, right click and add to places should work
<GampaGamer> yep that did it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nice!
<GampaGamer> thanks for helping DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very welcome.
<meena> i'm very, very confused. There's nothing in the (global) shortcuts that even uses AltGr.
<BionicMac> Hello folks. Here's to the weekend!
<BionicMac> Cheers
<peredur> hi, i just downloaded kubuntu 18.04 from the torrent and the sha256sum is not matching. can anybody help?
<krytarik> Yes, download it again.
<krytarik> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<krytarik> Or that.
<peredur> ubottu: Ok, thanks.
<krytarik> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<peredur> krytarik: zsync worked like a charm. Thanks for the help.
<krytarik> Cool. :)
<Eightynine> Hello. Is that possible to add a word near K on Plasma panel?
<marktutone> downloaded 18.04 now kde will not start
<meena> so, here we go, filed a bug report for the plasma altgr thingy https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393619
<ubottu> KDE bug 393619 in general "Pressing AltGr (configured as Compose Key) on wayland, results in opening google.com" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a virtual keyboard that I can use
<phoenix_firebrd> in kde 4.x i was using the keyboard widget, then after the widget was depreciated, I started using the app iok. now its gone from the repositories after updating to 18.04. Is there any other replacement?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: checkout this list: apt-cache search virtual keyboard
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Looks like several packages may fit your needs: 'matchbox-keyboard' or 'qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin' .. 'qml-module-qtquick-virtualkeyboard'
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: just now tried the matchbox-keyboard. the window size is not persistent. uninstalling it
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: florence - extensible and scalable virtual keyboard for X
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: qtvirtualkeyboard-plugin' .. 'qml-module-qtquick-virtualkeyboard' are these apps or qt plugins?
<BionicMac> I'm not sure i just grabbed those from the search results.
<BionicMac> try apt-cache show 'package name' ..
<BionicMac> florence seems like a possible winner.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: florence works, thanks for the support
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: you're welcome. I just read about a default Accessibility Keyboard.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: check these out: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-osk.html
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I was searching for that too
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAccessibilityKeyboard
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: kde people were talking about a virtual keyboard that qt will have
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: it was suppose to popup when a text field is in focus
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: I'm looking and I I don't think the acessibility keyboard made it into the release by default... Unless I am missing something obvious.
<BionicMac> florence looks good though
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ya
<acheronuk> qtvirtualkeyboard should be integrated on wayland, but that was no done by kde for X
<acheronuk> can run Qt apps with it on X with env var  'QT_IM_MODULE=qtvirtualkeyboard'
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: checked with falkon browser, it works
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: what about kde apps with X
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: omg it works
<acheronuk> should work
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: tested with kde
<phoenix_firebrd> i mean kate
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: is there a way to start every app with this env set?
<Stern> Cannot find Thunderbird in Discover in 18.04. Is it just me?
<BionicMac> Stern: confirmed. I see it in muon and apt though.
<Stern> BionicMac: Luckily it's not kicked out of the repository :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Stern: I see thunderbird in discover but from flathub
<vespertatia> Hello, will there be an approximate date when the maintainers will enable updating from 17.10 to 18.04 via apt?
<acheronuk> LP: #1639863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639863 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox and Thunderbird don't appear in the (new) appstream metadata" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639863
<BionicMac> vespertatia: https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<acheronuk> vespertatia: "in a day or 3" was what I saw release team say yesterday
<BionicMac> ah.. ^^ :) what acheronuk said. !
<vespertatia> Oh I see, thank you all :)
<AceKing> I did a fresh install of 18.04 on my PC. I am hardwired into the router and my Ethernet card is RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express. My download speed is 6 mbps and my upload speed is 27 mbps. My download is usually over 100 mbps. Worked good with all other versions. Any ideas how to fix this?
#kubuntu 2018-04-29
<Satanic> Hi, can I ask for help here? :P
<Lucifer_arma> acheronuk: ok, cool.  I'll keep waiting.  :)  I have neither technical nor social reasons to be in a hurry, I'm just personally excited to finally have modern enough computers to get the full kubuntu experience again.  ;)
<Lucifer_arma> Satanic: I'm not a regular here, but one thing I've noticed in irc channels, you don't ask to ask.  It's better to just ask your question and wait for somebody to answer it.
<Satanic> Alright so I'm new to KDE and I need to set up an OpenVpn connection with a third party vendor. I already installed OpenVpn and I have the certificates, but I don't know what to do next.
<Satanic> I did it previously on Gnome, but I can't find any VPN settings on the network manager.
<rijen> hello
<rijen> i am use kubuntu 18.04 now
<rijen> but when i launch firefox and libreoffice make plasma always crash
<Lucifer_arma> Satanic: https://uriesk.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/configure-openvpn-with-the-kde-connection-editor/
<rijen> how to solve this?
<Satanic> Lucifer_arma: The network editor used on the guide is not the same that I have, the one that came with the installation does not have the option to add a new connection.
<Satanic> which is quite weird.
<krytarik> What exactly do you mean by that?  Got a screenshot?
<Satanic> yeah hold on.
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> I think that was a stupid thing what kde team did when disallowed dolphin run as a root , I'm used this to do many of useful thing but now the situation became more difficult and I have no sloution unless installing other file manager
<someone_> Why they don't make this new change optional if user want cancel it then it is possible to do that , I didn't use Kubuntu 17.10 and I stayed with 16.04 for this reason with hoping that thing will be fix in 18.04 but it have not fixed.
<someone_> How I can fix that ???
<Satanic> It wont allow me to send screenshots... What I mean is that the options of the network editor's GUI do not include a way to add a virtual connection.
<krytarik> Satanic: Try installing 'network-manager-openvpn'
<Satanic> krytarik: I did but nothing changed.
<artyknots_> hi why are my touchpad settings grayed out
<artyknots_> default install nothing installed yet
<artyknots_> 18.04
<krytarik> Satanic: "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service" ?
<Satanic> krytarik:  Didn't work, I am going to ask on askubuntu.com
<Satanic> see what happens
<krytarik> Ok, feel free to link.
<BionicMac> Satanic: see the mouse pointer? Is that what you mean? That is I add connections. -> https://i.imgur.com/YDfx7hk.png
<Satanic> BionicMac: That is problem precisely I don't have that option.
<BionicMac> Satanic: The "+" sign my mouse pointer is pointing to...
<Satanic> that is the*
<BionicMac> woah.. no + sign?
<Satanic> https://imgur.com/a/NKdwScA
<Satanic> nope
<Satanic> I wonder why...
<BionicMac> Satanic: enlarge the cobfiguration window I just replicated. maximize if you have to doubel chech.
<BionicMac> Satanic: pull the bottom down even.
<Satanic> BionicMac: OMG
<Satanic> I can't  believe it, that's it.
<Satanic> lmao
<Satanic> thank you very much guys.
<krytarik> Heh.. :)
<BionicMac> Satanic: =) Welcome. Be safe while driving the beaver !
<r_rios> Hey, any idea when will 18.04 updates be available on 17.10?
<Satanic> BionicMac: of course ;)
<Lucifer_arma> wow, Dolphin was still running as root as recently as 16.04?
 * Lucifer_arma doesn't use Dolphin.  Konsole is quite effective.
<BionicMac> Lucifer_arma: I use dolphin... yet I find myself at the cli prompt more than not. good answer. O.o
<Lucifer_arma> BionicMac: I only use dolphin when I need to mount removable media, but I always immediately close it and go to the terminal.  ;)
<Lucifer_arma> but hey, I'm old school.  I still think the 3d animation when switching desktops is neato
<BionicMac> Lucifer_arma: I stayed in cli so long: All terminal for many years. Actually I'm glad I did. Want to learn more? Just force yourself to terminal for all tasks. (even it is is 1 week a month) You'll come back to the GUI world with knowledge or a headache. =)
<BionicMac> Lucifer_arma: Have you tried "Tilix" terminal emulator? I just discovered it last week. Impressive/clean/mean and out of the way while having just the right amount of options.
<BionicMac> Although I'm liking Konsole more and more.
<noktabrizo> konsole is tight
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have a bunch of environment variables that are loaded through my bashrc. Is there any option to get those in my KDE session so that if I start something through the Application Launcher, it picks those up?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> Ideally, it starts KDE session with the whole bashrc environment loaded up
<budrik> 4:2.9.91-4
<budrik> Hi all, I try to run kile (4:2.9.91-4) on fresh installed kubuntu 18.04 LTS and it crashes! Is this a bug
<budrik> The splash screen is showing up, then segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Guest61335> hi, I have a problem where the panels loose their configuration
<user|69555> Hello everybody! Maybe somebody knows when the update will be available for cli mode?
<luc4> Hello! Any idea when it will be possible to upgrade to kubuntu 18.04?
<acheronuk> luc4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July."
<acheronuk> "few days" here is the Ubuntu release team's decision, as the switch gets flipped for all flavours by them
<luc4> acheronuk: so the answer is "no idea" :-)
<acheronuk> luc4: well since the people making the decision are at #ubuconEU18 (26-29th) I think, I suspect they will review the state of things once that conference wraps up
<luc4> acheronuk: I'll have a look then, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> GellyTram was added by: GellyTram
<IrcsomeBot> Lembritt was added by: Lembritt
<IrcsomeBot> <GellyTram> Quick question about kubuntu... as 18.04 is an LTS release, will it get updates to KDE software applications, KDE frameworks and KDE plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> carguello was added by: carguello
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> (Sticker, 512x443) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/74qW3Ps0/file_6265.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> (Sticker, 512x443) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hMN4ekp1/file_6265.webp
<void__> Hello everyone, today I wanted to try the new version of GIMP(2.10). I installed it following the guide at https://www.marcosbox.org/2018/04/installare-gimp-2.10-da-flatpak.html, the installation ended well, but at startup GIMP crashes immediatly, without any error prompt.
<void__> I looked up the bugtracker but the only similar issue was referencing Arch :/
<void__> Does anyone tryied to install GIMP through flatpak and had success starting it?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, Open the flatpak package via terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> It should prompt a log
<IrcsomeBot> The_One_Ultimate_X was added by: The_One_Ultimate_X
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Plus, if you're on Kubuntu, there is an official ppa for Bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @GellyTram, Plasma: bugfix releases in the main archive, new major versions is backports we hope … Frameworks: critical bugfixes in the main archive, whole new releases in backports … Apps: as frameworks above
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, This ppa contains the latest version of Gimp for Bionic … https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp
<void__> how to open the flatpak package? (the command)
<IrcsomeBot> Osirus126 was added by: Osirus126
<IrcsomeBot> michellabrie was added by: michellabrie
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, flatpak run org.gimp.GIMP
<void__> it doesn't prompt anything, immediate exit
<void__> I'll try with the repo
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, Damn
<void__> I know, flatpak was supposed to be the final solution for easy install and run apps on linux, but looks like it has a long way to accomplish it's goal
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, https://community.kde.org/Guidelines_and_HOWTOs/Flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, Did you do the whole setup as described at the community kde guideline?
<IrcsomeBot> KunalRaghav was added by: KunalRaghav
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, Try with the community documentation from Flatpak, just where it says *Applications* if it doesn't work, go with ppa
<void__> And Discover isn't even working either when I try to open the file, Discover just opens blank and after few seconds closes, again, without any error prompt :/
<void__> I'll try, thanks for the references :3
<IrcsomeBot> Juan_Mt was added by: Juan_Mt
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, Sure
<void__> found out that the plain "flatpak run *app*" doesn't continue to work, BUT if I execute "sudo flatpak run *app*" it does work as intended! :D And now it does prompt some log:
<void__> Missing fast-path babl conversion detected, Implementing missing babl fast paths
<void__> accelerates GEGL, GIMP and other software using babl, warnings are printed on
<void__> first occurance of formats used where a conversion has to be synthesized
<void__> programmatically by babl based on format description
<void__> *WARNING* missing babl fast path(s): "R'G'B' double" to "CIE Lab double"
<void__> (ps. Drone isn't that much smart when it saw the local path as webpage link :'D)
<void__> I wonder why gimp requires root in the IBUS-WARNING
<IrcsomeBot> <GellyTram> @acheronuk, Thanks Rik. So if I want to install the latest KDE applications 18.04 is it possible?
<Tm_T> void__: is it possible that you have run something with "sudo" before this issue appeared?
<AceKing> I did a fresh install of 18.04 on my PC. I am hardwired into the router and my Ethernet card is RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express. My download speed is 6 mbps and my upload speed is 27 mbps. My download is usually over 100 mbps. Worked good with all other versions. Any ideas how to fix this? I ran dmesg | egrep '(eth0)|(r816)' here is the output. https://pastebin.com/4DNRFDLh
<Tm_T> void__: I'm wondering if there has been change of some file ownerships which causes issues, and you could fix it by recursively changing ownership back to your user in their user home
<void__> @Tm_T mmmmm, let me try to install the package with sudo flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @GellyTram, Not yet. We need to build them for next develepoment release 1st. Plus they are only on 18.04.0, with 3 bugfix releases to some, so it's not really appropriate to give users of an LTS release them until a few rounds of bugfixes
<BluesKaj> AceKing, which internet speed test did you use ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I ran speedtest.comcast.com and speakeasy.net
<BluesKaj> try the google speed test
<BluesKaj> your ISP may have been throttling
<void__> @Tm_T Nope, still install normally, but executes only with sudo :( why flatpak behaves like a moron by requiring sudo privileges
<IrcsomeBot> <GellyTram> @acheronuk, OK thanks for explaining. Now torn between kubuntu and maybe going back to neon as I like some of the new features of 18.04 applications ☹
<Tm_T> void__: as I mentioned you might have file ownserhips messed up
<fcanela> Hello. It is Kubuntu recommended under Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J3060  @ 1.60GHz ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Download 4.13 Upload: 23.7
<Tm_T> void__: I don't know how flatpaks work, but I'm sure user apps should be run without sudo
<fcanela> I prefer kubuntu over lubuntu or xubuntu, but I do not know if that cpu is too constrained
<fcanela> it is a dual core with Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J3060  @ 1.60GHz
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @GellyTram, Do what ever works best for you. I run Neon on my laptop, Kubuntu on my desktop, and help develop both.
<void__> @Tm_T do you know how I can find a culprint about ownerships issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <GellyTram> @acheronuk, Yes will do. Again thanks Rik.
<Tm_T> void__: try "chown $USER -R ~/" without sudo
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I'm running 17.10 on my laptop and I'm getting Download 104.3 Upload 27.7
<Tm_T> void__: if it spits any error, you have files that are not ok
<BluesKaj> AceKing, run ifconfig or ip add to find your NIC ethernet name and make sure it's correctly set it /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> something like en3p0s...strange new substitute for eth0\
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, checking
<void__> @Tm_T O_O MOTHER OF GOD, almost all my home/*user* folder is full of "operation not permitted"
<Tm_T> void__: yeah, because you have been running stuff with sudo, now root owns things
<Tm_T> void__: you can fix it by running "sudo chown ville:ville -R /home/ville" where "ville" is replaced with your current username
<Tm_T> void__: after that I recommend logging out and back in in your desktop session and then rerun that chown
<AceKing> BluesKaj: https://pastebin.com/mLid1hdm
<itsfemme[m]> How do I change the panel color accent? (the blue, and hover light blue)
<void__> there's a log about function not implemented from that command, should I continue by logging out?
<void__> @Tm_T
<acheronuk> itsfemme[m]: that is hardwired into the breeze plasma theme. you would need to either hack the theme files, or more realistically see if there is an alternate you like via the "get new themes" button in systemsettings
<Tm_T> void__: huh, can you PM me with the actual command and the actual output
<BluesKaj> AceKing, you have 2 NIC ethOs listed , enp1s0 and enp3s0. Is this correct, 2 ethernet cards?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> that's the problem, you need only one
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I have 2 cards in my PC
<BluesKaj> why?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: At one time  I was sharing my connection from my PC
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Everything worked fine until I did a fresh install of 18.04
<BluesKaj> AceKing, well, choose one ethernet card for now and use that setting in the interfaces file, unless network-manager is mucking things up there
<Tm_T> void__:  with logout we try ensure you don't have any running apps with wrong ownership
<Tm_T> void__:  with logout we try ensure you don't have any running apps with wrong ownership, hopefully the issue is mostly gone now
<user|15101> good afternoon. i want to uodate my kubuntu from 17.10 to 18.04 but by termin (sudo apt update > sudo apt upgrade > sudo apt dist-upgrade) returns me that there're not updates
<AceKing> BluesKaj: At the risk of sounding stupid, how do I do that? I am currently using enp1so.
<BluesKaj> user|15101, use sudo do-release-upgrade
<void__> @Tm_T seems working, the only error comes from one of the paths in error from before "chown: impossibile to read the directory '/home/void/.cache/doc': Permission denied"
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: which does not work quite yey
<user|15101> BluesKaj: yes, there aren't updates...
<acheronuk> user|15101: your command is wrong
<Tm_T> void__: hopefully now things work better (:
<user|15101> I've tried "sudo do-release-upgrade" also this return no update
<acheronuk> user|15101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> "Note: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS may not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July."
<BluesKaj> user|15101, the nuse sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<user|15101> acheronuk: it's not specified the date
<acheronuk> user|15101: because it will only happen when the Ubuntu release team are reasonably happy most upgrade bugs are squished
<user|15101> BluesKaj: with the last command, terminal's working
<void__> @Tm_T I want to cry, GIMP still doesn't run without sudo T_T
<user|15101> acheronuk: ok, so i shall wait (only), right?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, in /etc/network/interfaces make sure auto eth0 is replaced with auto enp1so..if it already is then connect to the other ethernet card and use enp3s0 instead
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, ppa?
<acheronuk> '-d' is unwise to use, as it's bypassing a deliberate safety period
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, why are the repos not ready, what's the point of a release date if that command is unwise
<BluesKaj> ?
<itsfemme[m]> acheronuk: Do you know what file I have to edit? is it glowbar.svgz?
<void__> @IrcsomeBot @carguello can you paste the link again? I lost it after the logout
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, This ppa contains the latest version of Gimp for Bionic … https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: because updates to fix iso go in until the very last moment, but can't always be tested fully for impact on upgrades. so there is a delay on the latter so any issues can come to light and be fixed
<void__> @IrcsomeBot @carguello thanks :3
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, :)
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, well, maybe the release date in this case was little optimistic and should have come with a caveat
<acheronuk> no. this is always the case
<void__> @IrcsomeBot @carguello weird, GIMP 2.8(old)...
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I've seen do-release-upgrade work on the release date many times , this is the first repos delay I've encountered in 13 yrs on kubuntu
<acheronuk> not the 1st I have seen
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: [01:01] <infinity> acheronuk: We'll give it a day or three to see if any critical upgrade bugs trickle in that we should be SRUing for before opening the flood gates
<acheronuk> that is the ubuntu release team lead talking ^^^
<BluesKaj> so he should have passed it on to all users who were trying unsuccessfully to upgrade without -d ...this is not good
<acheronuk> it's in release notes!
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/
<BluesKaj> heh, sure and every user reads those , let's get real here
<void__> yep, the most forward resolution would be to put a hint at the call of do-release-upgrade that gives updated information about any delay :)
<acheronuk> this is very real, and again, nothing unusual
<nautilus1> they should add, dont leave porn open when you lock the computer. as it shows all the porn you have open. lol. :)
<BluesKaj> bah humbug , that's BS and you know it
<nautilus1> how do i turn that off then haha
<BluesKaj> that's all i have to say about this matter
<acheronuk> it's not BS, and I know that. I don't mind that you disagree, but debate now seems pointless
<AceKing> BluesKaj: You rock! I added auto enp1so to /etc/network/interfaces and my speeds are back up! Thank you again!
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, It was updated 22 hours ago
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @void__, https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch … The dude also has Gimp-edge ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> But, first link was updated 21 hours ago
<luresunxi> Testing 123
<acheronuk> it works
<luresunxi> Thank you archeronuk. Testing out atomic irc on mobile.
<acheronuk> ic
<diazard> Hey, why do my installed snaps disappear from App Launcher?
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GdDBTwRa/file_6268.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Claws> Buggg
<fcanela> hello, I am configuring KDE Connect so I can change pc volume from mobile phone
<fcanela> should I change the volume using alsa or pulseaudio?
<fcanela> pactl or amixer?
<Guest82963> hi
<Guest82963> this working?
<D0U91E> hello
<D0U91E> yes
<Guest82963> oh woooow
<Guest82963> nice
<Guest82963> I clicked the link on reddit and it opened this chat box
<Guest82963> magic
<Guest82963> im new to linux
<Guest82963> wait
<Guest82963> is this kubuntu?
<D0U91E> me too it'll be 30 years next year I been using linux
<D0U91E> redhat 5.2
<Guest82963> is this kubuntu channel? or monero?
<D0U91E> kubuntu
<D0U91E> you will have access to more support using kubuntu over manjaro
<D0U91E> IMHO
<Mrokii> Is the "live patch"-mechanism available in Kubuntu 18.04? I've read about it regarding Ubuntu at one point but haven found something specifically about Kubuntu in that regard.
<BluesKaj> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, yw
<krise> hey , my keyboard backlight dont work anymore, does anyone know how to fix it
<krise> samsung chronos 7
<krise> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HF4w3QKHQ9/
<krise> can anyone please tell me whats wrong with my system
<Mrokii> krise: I don't know what the keyboard-problem has to do with your paste, but if need to use sudo with apt-get, for it to be able to work.
<Mrokii> The error-messages in that paste are normal when you use apt-get without sudo.
<IrcsomeBot> TaurohtaRR was added by: TaurohtaRR
<krise> Mrokii, can u please look at this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m95T3JW3tP/
<Mrokii> krise: I'd say there is nothing wrong with your system as such. There are simply some error messages that say that certain adresses can't be found. My assumption is that your version of Ubuntu (yakkety / 16.10) is too old. According to the internet, its "end of life" date was in 2017. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Mrokii> krise: "end of life" means that there aren't any system-update from Canonical anymore for this Ubuntu-version.
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> How to fix kwallet not autoopened on login? … I have startup script that add ssh-key to agent but with new installation of Kubuntu it doesn't added automatically instead after every login it asks for default wallet password
<krise> Thanks Mrokii
<Mrokii> krise: yw
<IrcsomeBot> Niggolas was added by: Niggolas
<werner> Hi @Bionic, I try to install KUser - is it gone?
<acheronuk> werner: it was kde4 and stopped getting released by KDE in apps, and was no longer supported/maintained. so it was removed from debian and ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> tstechy was added by: tstechy
<robot> FireFox in the flash seem not allowed to use flash on any website-  any way to fix it?  Kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<werner> achny alternatives?
<werner> acheronuk: THX for Info.
<acheronuk> werner: plasma has it's own user manager now. not exactly full featured, but get normal adding removing users done. for more I just use the CL, so honestly not sure if there is a good (say GTK) equivalent
<werner> I'll stick to CL for now. It's always a pity when progs disappear that my helpers could use...
<werner> brings the work back to me.
<Mrokii> robot: What does "Firefox in the flash" mean?
<skillbrocz> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> threeonefour was added by: threeonefour
<Mcfatty12345tb> Hello, I'm having some troubles with my huion drawing tablet on kubuntu
<valence> sometimes when I right click, it triggers two right clicks in kubundu 18.04
<valence> this sometimes activates the first menu entry
<valence> this behavior happens on two different mice, on fedora 18 kde spin, but not on windows 10
<valence> *kubuntu
<valence> anyone have any idea where I should start looking for a solution
#kubuntu 2019-04-22
<DarkSmoke> IrcsomeBot: Thanks for the tips, good night :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I am running the upgrader. The GUI says 'upgrading from ubuntu 18.10 to ubuntu 18.10' ?? hmm? Am I getting 19.04? Hopefully it is just a text mistake.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, all good! 19.04! It seems the GUI updater just had the wrong wording.
<IrcsomeBot> Leo of the Hill People was added by: Leo of the Hill People
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist sounds like a buglet to me- the string should have been updated
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The DE feels like a much smoother experience in 19.04! 😀 Palemoon is much more buttery! 👍
<valorie> I've been running it since the beta and I have found zero problems
<valorie> testing this round my only reports were on ubiquty, the installer
<Greenfrog> nice
<Greenfrog> i'm waiting for the package release, i'm still a n00b
<valorie> what package, Greenfrog?
<valorie> 19.04 has been released
<valorie> Thursday
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-04-is-released-today/
<valorie> I always upgrade if possible
<valorie> although a clean install is much faster
<valorie> I just don't like setting all the applications up again
<baltazar> Hello ... How is every one doing?
<baltazar> Anyone here has had issues with dog slow boot times? ... on SSDs...
<baltazar> 7 minutes to boot...
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> With the new Kmail in 19.04 I have switched to it for my default email from Mailspring. I unchecked 'default email' in Mailspring. I checked Kmail as my default in the plasma settings. When I click a contacts email in KAddressBook however it still opens Mailspring! ? How do I set Kmail? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> Morning everyone. I recently installed Kubuntu 19.04 on a formatted system that uses a core i7 processor, 16gigs of RAM, an AMD GPU. When I'm copying large files to the hard drive. The computer gets very slow. I've also been installing several apps for hours. I think it's cause I'm copying files. Could you tell me what's causing this strange behaviour?
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @EEElton, When I'm copying the files to the hard drive. My processor averages around fifty percent usage. And the RAM used is around two gigs.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> Yet the computer is still very slow. Desktop effects are painfully slow and so on.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> When the computer is done with the files operations, the computer performs a bit better, although it's still very slow.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> I don't know if it's cause of the hard drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> But the SMART test shows that the Disk is OK, with 16 bad sectors.
<IrcsomeBot> BenceRussell522 was added by: BenceRussell522
<IrcsomeBot> <BenceRussell522> (Photo, 1019x384) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dOJJPYvd/file_14898.jpg 🚀 Bitmex announced the AirDrop! … 🚀 Competition period: 2019/04/22  to 2019/04/24! … 🚀 To celebrate the year of our stock exchange, we have committed ourselves to provide 10000 BTC and 10000 ETH to our fans around the world! … ✅ Participate https://bitmex-airdrop.com … ✅ Telegram group t.me/joinchat/NK3AaVjZibFpJMCHnbR7DA
<IrcsomeBot> Notify Bot was added by: Notify Bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Notify Bot> (Photo, 1019x384) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mTR0b0Au/file_14898.jpg 🚀 Bitmex announced the AirDrop! … 🚀 Competition period: 2019/04/22  to 2019/04/24! … 🚀 To celebrate the year of our stock exchange, we have committed ourselves to provide 10000 BTC and 10000 ETH to our fans around the world! … ✅ Participate https://bitmex-airdrop.com … ✅ Telegram group t.me/joinchat/NK3AaVjZibFpJMCHnbR7DA
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<chienit> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> After upgrading to 19.04 what, if any disabled repos in Software Sources - Other Software should and can be re-enabled?
<BluesKaj> that depends if you want 3rd party packages etc, but I think the backports are safe enough
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @BluesKaj, In Software Sources I actually just clicked edit on all my ppa's and copied the url into my browser to check if there was a disco repo. If so, I just change the field with bionic to disco. I updated 15 packages! All good!
<BluesKaj> really? from bionic to disco ...think you'd better check that again..that's not an appropriate method , hopping over releases
<BluesKaj> Anarchotaoist ^
<soon> Is it just me, or is bluetooth next to impossible to get working?!?
<BluesKaj> soon, I have it working with my phone ok, but my BT equipped audio receiver and my laptop don't see each other on BT, and i can't figure out why
<soon> Its been bugging me for weeks now
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Happy easter everybody!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> From time to time I like to check in and see if there is any news about maybe getting a version bump for Plasma on Kubuntu 18.04 via the ppa. Especially now that there is all that new Plasma goodness for people willing to leave the LTS behind...
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> If you want newer Plasma releases you really need to go out of LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> For example: 18.04 LTS is stuck at Plasma 5.12 LTS while 19.04 is already on 5.15
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jorgetech_spacebiker, I know! Because the while QT would have to be replaced to move forward from 5.12. But I was hoping for good news. I was told that there are efforts to bring newer QT and Plasma to 18.04. Just low priority efforts...
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I guess next Plasma LTS could land
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @jorgetech_spacebiker, Fingers crossed!!
<Greenfrog> hello :) i have a bluetooth keyboard thats connected but not typing any letters can you help?
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @EEElton, Can anyone help me out with this?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @EEElton, Well, I don't know how big of an issue 16 bad sectors are but I know Baloo (the search indexer) can slow hard disks in KDE. It can be disabled inside "Search" in System Settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> You think it was baloo that slowed the system down?
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> Makes sense, cause after I was done with the transfer and I opened the search bar, some of the files showed up in the search. Which meant the indexing occured while transferring the files.
<fructose> Despite changing my default browser, Konversation still opens links in Firefox. How do I fix that?
<rach260> bye
<valorie> fructose: konvi has its own default browser config
<valorie> Settings tab up top > Configure Konversation
<valorie> General Behavior: Use custom browser
<valorie> for Chrome it is google-chrome  %u
<valorie> for Falkon it would just be falkon  %u
<fructose> valorie: Thanks, kinda odd a KDE app wouldn't use the KDE default browser though.
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> but I guess some want two
<fructose> valorie: I'd just think the default would be to use the KDE default and then you could specify another if you wanted.
<valorie> I wonder if we (Kubuntu) set that
<valorie> I'll ask
#kubuntu 2019-04-23
<IrcsomeBot> Olivia Lane was added by: Olivia Lane
<IrcsomeBot> <Olivia Lane> Hello everyone, how are you? If you want to chat with me more openly, then go and register on the link in my profile! (if something does not work, write to private messages)
<IrcsomeBot> <Olivia Lane> Hello everyone, how are you? If you want to chat with me more openly, then go and register on the link in my profile! (if something does not work, write to private messages)
<valorie> @Olivia Lane that's not how this works
<valorie> you have entered a help channel and anything else is off-topic
<heavyarms> uuhh
<baltazar> ... I have being ahving issues with a Kubuntu install on an AMD system having exesively slow startup times... an abandone bug...
<baltazar> times vary, from 1 minute 16 seconds to 8 minutes...
<tomreyn> baltazar: press escape, see where it hangs
<tomreyn> baltazar: also run (and read man pages of): systemd-analyze critical chain; systemd-analyze blame
<chealer> hi. is there an issue with KOrganizer reminders in 19.04? fresh install. I have been using KOrganizer for over a decade and I think they've always been unreliable, but I've never seen 5 fail straight. it looks like all reminders are failing to trigger. all set to display a dialog box (the default).
<baltazar> I have... even tried to get some of the fixes that were mention regarding haveged ... I just gave up on it and tried to install in an slightly different manner... which is a bit counter intuitive. I just disabled AHCI and reinstalled... but times suck considering I have an SSD... 1.06 minutes... or more.
<valorie> hmmm, I guess I would ask in #kontact about korganizer
<valorie> baltazar: that startup does sound really slow
<tomreyn> also disabling AHCI sounds just wrong
<tomreyn> and the issue which some tried to work around using haveged should long be fixed
<tomreyn> but then we don't know what / which version you're actually trying to install
<baltazar> I have Kubuntu 18.04.2 ... fresh install... and yes, this issue has not been actually fixed. The one thing about that bug is that it seems to affect AMD hardware since my Intel machine with the same version of Kubuntu starts fast.
<baltazar> Also... the bug report is not clear as to an actual fix.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Snt> hey. does anybody know where exactly can i send a bugreport about 19.04?
<krytarik> !bugs | Snt
<ubottu> Snt: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<Snt> 10x
<Snt> https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/Bug_Reporting
<Snt> too complicated. is there any simple way?
<krytarik> Snt: It would seem you missed the advice I had the bot put for you above?
<Snt> i have seen it, thank you. it is too complicated way. i am a casual linux user
<krytarik> Ah ok, because you linked a totally different guide, and that also isn't linked on the page that the bot referred you to.
<Snt> i have read your page first
<Snt> after that googled and find another page https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/Bug_Reporting
<Snt> so tried them both
<krytarik> Also, I'm not particularly sure what'd be so complicated about 1.) creating a Launchpad account and 2.) running "ubuntu-bug <package>"
<Snt> //
<Snt> //
<Snt> well. anyway. if someone from the developers' team reads this IRC log,
<Snt> non-technical person. not much experiense with linux.
<Snt> vmware15, win10+1050Ti outside, clean kubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso install.
<Snt> can't change resolution in system settings - display and monitor:
<Snt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WV7QH46V8H/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Morning!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Snt, Mught it be that you have not installed the VirtualBox guest editions (kind of the drivers for the virtual machine)?
<BluesKaj> Hi Linuxophil, yes i think guest additions is an option (dunno why) in the VB/VM. It should be default.
<BluesKaj> err editions
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, I agree completely. They should be included on every major distros isos. I think the distros do themselves a disservice by not including them by default. Most new users don't know what's missing and just think that the distro they try is not performing well. Have even seen youtubers coming to that conclusion.
<BluesKaj> it is additions, not editions
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Lol! Yes, you are so very correct sir! (/me going into the corner and lower my head in shame)
<BluesKaj> no need to be shamed, lots of us make that mistake
<BluesKaj> I've only used VB a couple of times and found it lacking, so i don't bother with VMs anymore . Also tried kvm/qemu with the same result
<BluesKaj> i just bought another hdd and used that in a dual boot system for a while, but ai eventually dumped windows altogether and stuck with linux OSs on both drives
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Well, but for just having a go with a new iteration of a known system, it is very convenient.
<BluesKaj> We all find methods and uses that suit our needs and wants.i was merely telling about mine :-)
<chealer> (re-asking) Is there an issue with KOrganizer reminders in 19.04? I use a fresh install. I have been using KOrganizer for over a decade and I think they've always been unreliable, but I've never seen 5 fail straight. it looks like all reminders are failing to trigger. They are all set to display a dialog box (the default).
<Snt> <IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Snt, Mught it be that you have not installed the VirtualBox guest editions (kind of the drivers for the virtual machine)?
<Snt> <BluesKaj> Hi Linuxophil, yes i think guest additions is an option (dunno why) in the VB/VM. It should be default.
<Snt> negative on that
<Snt> my case is about vmware. not virtualbox
<Snt> second. all modern *buntu come with open-vmware tools inside
<Snt> third. i tried to work with two different vmware tools versions - tools from ubuntu, and tools from vmware itself, and then without tools at all
<Snt> did not help
<BluesKaj> Snt, ok, wasn't aware vmware was open source on linux
<Snt> i have installed ubuntu-mate, kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu. the problem is in kubuntu only
<Snt> BluesKaj> Snt, ok, wasn't aware vmware was open source on linux  --  tools only. vmware is still costs money
<BluesKaj> ahh
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @EEElton Disabling Baloo was enough?
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @jorgetech_spacebiker, I'm not sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> It still a little slow when doing basic tasks.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> The desktop effects sometimes takes some time to respond and so on.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> If your computer is fast enough maybe it's a semi-faulty drive or filesystem problem
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @EEElton, It should be fast enough.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> And the SMART status of the drive, shows that's it's okay.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> When I was transferring files to the hard drive, it was pretty slow
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> As a last resort you could try a file system check in case it has inconsistencies. If not I don't have a clue, it could be a bad drive (bad in the sense of low performance)
<lordievader> EEElton, could you pastebin the SMART values?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> An i7 with a recent enogh AMD should smoke Kubuntu. As a comparison I have a Xeon E5450 with 4 GB DDR3 RAM and Radeon R5 230, it is very smooth
<lordievader> I.e. output of `sudo smartctl -a /dev/<drive-name>`?
<user|6391> привіт!
<user|6391> Hello! I need help! :)
<viewer|78> Hi guys, I need help installing an Epson TM-T20II printer on Kununtu 18.04. I downloaded the drivers from this page (https://www.epson-biz.com/modules/pos/index.php?page=single_soft&cid=3731) but after I installed the printer does not print...
<viewer|78> Someone???
<BluesKaj> viewer|78,  afaik, epson printers on linux are notvery well supported
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> @lordievader, I'm gonna try sharing the SMART VALUES
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> (Photo, 1137x978) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4X4HFtFt/file_14927.jpg That's the SMART data for the hard disk. i'll send a screenshot of the system monitor. What this tells me mostly is that there shouldn't be anything major wrong with the hard drive. Yet when i was transferring files to it, the entire system was very slow. Even after transferring files, desktop effects would get slow and the like.
<IrcsomeBot> <EEElton> (Photo, 898x897) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/F0bhBr5N/file_14928.jpg The system menu, I'm barely using the system resources, and yet desktop effects can be quite slow. Some apps fail to open either, or close. VLC for instance.
<viewer|78> I think I'm doing something wrong when I'm installing it...
<arran> Hello Regarding Kaffeine
<viewer|78> Kubuntu show it twice a discovered network printers, but I'm not entirely sure what I need to write in address/queue...
<BluesKaj> viewer|78, use the compters IP address on the network
<BluesKaj> computer's
<BluesKaj> that the printer is connected to
<viewer|78> I config the printer to use 192.168.0.25, but what I put on queue? and how do I write the address? ldp://192.168.0.25???
<arran>  I have successfully installed Kaffeine on my Kubuntu 18.04 and after the usual procedere to fetch the channels I have to say a lot are missing. Not a single mention of Swiss TV, not of several German stations.
<arran> When I change back to the 14.04 version I have no problems at all the get these channels. It looks to me, the Station list is still stone old.
<viewer|78> Cool, I installed using socket://192.168.0.25 but it only send blank pages :@
<tomreyn> EEElton: 16 bad sectors suggests the disk may die sooner than you'd normally expect. it doesn't have to, but that's not ideal after 1.5y of operation. but you're fine with recent, complete and proven restorable backups. you should review your system journal next (journalctl -b)
<jackcy> good afternoon - is this the right place to ask about 19.04 issues?
<AlphetaCS> I'm running into a crash but I'm not sure how to start to troubleshoot
<AlphetaCS> If I close a window the fall apart animation runs. If I then immediately switch desktops (which invokes the cube animation) I get a crash
<AlphetaCS> I would report it since the Developer Information tab indicates the crash information is useful, but the Report Bug button is disabled
<AlphetaCS> I'm not finding much on the web except intel graphics driver bugs from 2015
<AlphetaCS> What's the best course of action for me to take?
<BluesKaj> AlphetaCS, system settings>hardware>display&monitor>compositor>set OpenGL to 3.1
<BluesKaj> .
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Where is the right place to get help with dual boot problems specifically that the kubuntu installer doesn't see windows and just offers to use the whole disk or manual, even when there is empty space for an installation alongside win.
<AlphetaCS> Thanks BluesKaj, I made this adjustment and I'll see how it goes
<BluesKaj> AlphetaCS,  assuming your computer is less tha 2 yrs old and can handle the graphical settings above
<AlphetaCS> BluesKaj, i7 4th gen, 32gb ram, ssd drive - it should be fine
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, use manual partitioning and set the mountpoint for / (root) on the space/partition beside windows as ext4 then proceed with the installation
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, make sure the space beside windows is a partition. You may have to gparted in your USB or disc to create that partition first before doing the above
<BluesKaj> *use gparted
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKaj: that's what I did, now I can't boot into windows any more.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> uptade-grub doesn't see the windows partition
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, think you need to install grub to the /boot/efi partition created by windows
<BluesKaj> it should be about 512 mb
<BluesKaj> fat32
<BluesKaj> you may need to unmount it first
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> i have a fat32 partiton with boot/efi, i tried to install grub to the whole disk or that partition both same issue, no  more windows.
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, suggest you ask in ##linux chat, there are grub and efi experts there
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKay: it's the first partition on the nvme01 drive
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I think I should post it in a forum and then point to this, as it's a complex issue and i already tried so many things
<BluesKaj> yes bauchhaus,  I suggest you ask in the ##linux chat
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> ok
<BluesKaj> I think I'm missing something in my method, they'll help you restore grub with windows listed
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKaj: i posted it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1136515/ubuntu-installer-and-grub-dont-see-windows-installation
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @EEElton, Apps failing to open could indicate a more serious issue related to the hard drive or file system
<Guest97960> ребята всем привет, пользуюсь убунтой много впремени, однако столкнулся с непонятной до селе проблемой, с установкой oracle java
<Guest97960> os : Linux FBook 5.0.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 15 14:59:14 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest97960> добавил репо : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java\
<Guest97960> обновил пакеты , sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer - выдает кандедт на установку не найден
<Guest97960> ктонибуть подскажите куда копать ?
<ca_cabo> hey all, i've recently had an issue on kubuntu 19.04 where the system text is tiny. Adjust resolution or scaling doesn't change anything - it's only the text on like window titles, or all the text in the terminal, if i open a web browser though all text is normal size except for the window title and menu options
<FelixErnst-M> Is the font in System Settings/Fonts/Window Title Font set to something tiny?
<ca_cabo> FelixErnst-M, I tried adjusting those just now - it doesn't fix it, I'm rebooting now to see if that helps
<ca_cabo> FelixErnst-M, no that didn't change it
<ca_cabo> FelixErnst-M, oh nevermind! it did work, thanks!
#kubuntu 2019-04-24
<FelixErnst-M> no problem. I'm happy that helped!
<chealer> so does anyone have working KOrganizer reminders with Kubuntu 19.04?
<mtn> Can someone help me out with something?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> maybe
<mtn> Right, I'm having an issue whenever my xps 13 (running 19.04) wakes from a suspend. The screen brightness sets itself to 100%.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In system settings under Power Management, do you have the Screen Brightness set for AC/Battery?
<mtn> No I have those unchecked
<mtn> If I check them and switch states like from battery to ac it'll apply a change.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes. GIve those a try.  They have not always worked on my laptop in older releases but its worth a shot....
<mtn> I just set the flag "acpi_backlight=vendor" which seems to have fixed it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen that a solution for such issues, but on the few Dell laptop I have did not require that setting.
<mtn> I didn't need to do so in 18.04. odd
<mtn> Do you know of any downsides from passing the flag?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No, I know of no downsides, but google knows a lot more than I do. :)
<dax> i think it's fine, the flag just changes in which order the kernel looks for a backlight driver
<mtn> I tried doing a little research but it just lead me in circles. I'm sorry for wasting your time.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No appologies needed!  That's the purpose of this forum.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Glad you stopped by!
<IrcsomeBot> purpleavenger was added by: purpleavenger
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @chealer, Reminders? The To-do-list works for me! ?
<user|53752> hey guys - the 19.04 download link is not working
<acheronuk> user|53752: looks like cdn is being a pain. I'll try to flag it to people in the know. I would leave it and try again in a few hrs
<acheronuk> you can also try one of the mirrors listed on the alternate downloads link
<user|53752> thanks - the alternative links working fine :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> i added the boot-info summary to the post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1136515/ubuntu-installer-and-grub-dont-see-windows-installation
<lordievader> baachhaus: You could use the Windows iso to fix the Windows boot: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO?irgwc=1&OCID=AID681541_aff_7593_159229&tduid=(ir__afccmy6rl0kfrgp30er6am96sn2xmpps62x1uzzx00)(7593)(159229)()(UUwpUdUnU50931)&irclickid=_afccmy6rl0kfrgp30er6am96sn2xmpps62x1uzzx00
<lordievader> EEElton: Like tomreyn says, 16 reallocated sectors is a bad sign. The seek error rate explains why the drive appears slow. If during a seek an error occured the seek needs to be performed again, which takes more time.
<user|25969> Hi! The download-link to 19.04 doesn't work. Please fix
<user|25969> d16r8ew072anqo.cloudfront.net is not available
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> <acheronuk> user|53752: looks like cdn is being a pain. I'll try to flag it to people in the know. I would leave it and try again in a few hrs
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> <acheronuk> you can also try one of the mirrors listed on the alternate downloads link
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> was from about 1.5 hours ago
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> so most likely already escalated, and alt links should still work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @purpleavenger, Only just now had a chance to ping sysadmin. It wasn't escalated, but is now, and rapidly fixed I think
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> nice, thanks for the update!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<anarchotaoist> hi! Does anybody know when/if Falkon 3.1.0 is coming to the Kubuntu repo?
<acheronuk> anarchotaoist: which repo? PPA or archive?
<anarchotaoist> either! The flatpak does not work and the snap does not integrate to the DE well. A deb would be good!
<anarchotaoist> 19.04
<acheronuk> anarchotaoist: lubuntu are paying closest attention, as they were wanting to use it for their default at one point
<acheronuk> anarchotaoist: they have https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/falkon-daily/+packages
<anarchotaoist> Thanks!
<user|97998> what is this??
<user|97998> where am I
<user|97998> ??
<BluesKaj> user|97998, this is kubuntu support
<user|97998> Is it like a forum?
<BluesKaj> sort of, but it's live
<user|97998> Ohh okay...
<user|97998> So you are just another user like me or you are a moderator/ senior member??
<user|97998> I mean no offence
<user|97998> just curious
<BluesKaj> I'm a kubuntu tester and a support volunteer
<user|97998> actually Im new to kubuntu
<user|97998> ok
<BluesKaj> kindsa figured that :-)
<user|97998> I suppose you can help me then.
<BluesKaj> I'll trey
<BluesKaj> try
<user|97998> Actually I was trying to install monodevelop on my machine
<user|97998> and followed all the steps given on the monodevelop
<user|97998> website but it gives me error
<user|97998> Im getting the message that says that I have some broken dependencies
<user|97998> what can i do??
<BluesKaj> where did you install mono from?
<user|97998> the officiall website
<BluesKaj> and which kubuntu version are you running?
<user|97998> i followed instructions given here.
<user|97998> https://www.monodevelop.com/download/
<user|97998> Im running 18.04 lts
<user|97998> up to date
<BluesKaj> mono is available in the package manager
<user|97998> in discover you mean??
<user|97998> muon discover
<BluesKaj> yes
<user|97998> Yes I tried that also but it gives the same error message
<user|97998> The error message states that it is not able to resolve dependencies
<BluesKaj> are you sure your packages are up to date?
<user|97998> How can i show you the screenshot of the error message here?
<user|97998> yes I did sudo apt update and then sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> i understand dependencies , did you try running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<user|97998> yes I did that
<user|97998> I followed the instructions given here
<user|97998> https://appuals.com/fix-unable-correct-problems-held-broken-packages/
<BluesKaj> sudo apt -f install ?
<user|97998> i did sudo apt-get install -f
<user|97998> is it different to sudo apt -f install
<user|97998> ??
<BluesKaj> no, they're the same
<user|97998> okay
<user|97998> what can i do Sir??
<user|97998> for the time being I'm using linqpad on a virtuall machine windows 7 that is running on my current Linux installation
<user|97998> if this problem could be fixed then i would not need to run the virtual machine just to test my C# programs codes
<BluesKaj> user|97998, suggest you join #ubuntu chat , there are more experts than here, they support all flavours of ubuntu
<user|97998> actually Im a student and learning c# basics
<user|97998> ok .. I will do that..
<user|97998> Thanks for your help.. I really appreciate it...
<user|97998> by the way how can I again come back here later if I want??
<BluesKaj> no problem, hope they can help
<BluesKaj> sure
<user|97998> I forgot what what options I pressed that joined me to you
<user|97998> how can i again come back here later if i want??
<user|97998> I think i clicked some link under the support option on the official kubuntu website.
<user|97998> well anyways thanks for your help.. have a nice day... Bye :-)
<BluesKaj> user|97998, just click on the underlines 3ubuntu above
<user|97998> ok
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu
<user|97998> I think there is no underlying URL available with #ubuntu text you sent.. As when i click on it the text gets selected but Im not taken to any page
<user|97998> anyways I think i can figure it out by my own.. bye :-)
<BluesKaj> it's not a url, merely a charoom in your irc client
<BluesKaj> chatroom
<user|82302> mello
<dylan> Hello?
<Dweller8> epic
<Dweller8> 2nd day on linux
<esa1975> Congrats!
<IrcsomeBot> Bot Notify was added by: Bot Notify
<IrcsomeBot> <Bot Notify> Fwd from BitMEX Official: 🚀 Bitmex announced the Airdrop! … 🚀 Competition period: 2019/04/22  to 2019/04/26! … 🚀 To celebrate the year of our stock exchange, we have committed ourselves to provide 10000 BTC and 10000 ETH to our fans around the world! … ✅ Participate bitmex-blog.com … ✅ Telegram group t.me/joinchat/NK3AaVjZibFp6xevS6dltA
<Greenfrog> hi, my issue is i have an external drive, maxtor one touch plus 750 gb it has been formated ext4 by a friend and it's recognized but if i rebbot it is not i have to unplug/replug the usb then its ok recognized and accesable what is the problem with boot? reboot does fine just not boot
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    weren't we at this junction already?   isn't that the HD that was collecting dust for about 7 years? and going south most likely now
<Greenfrog> i'm pulling out the hair i have left trying to figure this out but unfortunatly i'm still a n00b where linux is concerned
<Greenfrog> yes collecting dust, but it works find after boot then disconnecting and reconneciing the drive
<Greenfrog> no issues with the reconnect
<Greenfrog> so i dont think its going south
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    yes, we went over that, and one  of these days, you'll reconnect it and it won't power up anymore, and Kaput
<Greenfrog> maybe so
<Greenfrog> i just dont understand why it recognizes after reboot but not boot
<Greenfrog> to me without being a linux major why?
<Greenfrog> why would one recognize but not the other?
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   you're being pollyannaish, you seem to be thinking it's just going to improve the more you power it up, is the other way around, it simply goes worse
<Greenfrog> ok thanks, sorry for the bother
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    you're just wishful thinking, which is not too bad, but hardware wise, you would want to know right away when it starts to go bad, that way you can salvage data or work on a replacement
<bprompt> Greenfrog:   and yes, it'll power up, several times, and sometimes it may not be recognized, replug and it'll show up struggling its way to be mounted, but that's just a sign of the HD not doing too well
<Greenfrog> ok its all i have for now, so if it does in deed go south i'll look for a replacement
<Greenfrog> thanks sorry to bother again
#kubuntu 2019-04-25
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> ok, having a brain fart here - upgraded from 18.04 LTS->18.10->19.04, now meta/super key doesn't open the application launcher - I know I fixed this before, but can't find or remember how to fix it (Settings->workspace->shortcuts->global shortcuts->plasma->activate app launcher widget won't take just meta/super)
<dax> give it alt-f1 instead, for some reason it'll also recognize super if you do that
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> it already has Alt-F1 there for global - and Alt-F1 works
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> will change and change back
<dax> i configured it in a different place: right-click widget -> Configure Application Launcher -> Keyboard shortcuts. dunno if that makes any difference
<dax> but Super definitely didn't work before I did Alt-F1, and definitely did after
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> either that or logout+login did it - thanks!
<dax> you're welcome :)
<admin0__> Hi,all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<larsih> I'm having problems running video in vlc and other video players.  The video runs for a few seconds and then the picture freezes.  If I pause and restart it works again for a few seconds
<diogenes_> larsih, has it always been like this?
<larsih> diogenes_: yes, it has always been like this
<larsih> diogenes yes it has always been like this
<diogenes_> larsih, pastebin: inxi -F
<larsih> diogenes_: sorry, but how do I do pastebin: inxi -F, sorry for my cluelessness
<diogenes_> larsih, first of all in terminal run: inxi -F
<diogenes_> then copy everything what you get as the output
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> literally you go to:  https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> paste the output from your terminal, and you gonna get a link that you have to paste here in the chat.
<larsih> ok
<larsih> diogenes_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wQ7rfVZPk8/
<larsih> diogenes_: I have the same problem with linux mint and ubuntu 18.04 on this computer
<diogenes_> larsih, now in terminal run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 and pastebin it the same as you did above.
<larsih> diogenes_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/549Q5TY8mJ/
<diogenes_> larsih, ok wait a bit.
<diogenes_> larsih, you there?
<larsih> diogenes_: yes I am here
<diogenes_> larsih, ok run in terminal: ls /etc/X11/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share here the link you gonna get in terminal
<larsih> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/3uea
<diogenes_> larsih, before we start, open the driver manager and see if there is no additional driver for your graphics.
<larsih> diogenes_: ok.  The driver manager says it is collecting information about my system.  It's taking a while
<diogenes_> ok no problem.
<larsih> diogenes_: it states that my computer requires no proprietary drivers
<diogenes_> larsih, ok close that and in terminal run: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<larsih> diogenes_: done
<diogenes_> ok now open this link and copy that command into the terminal and hit enter: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJcdR8xvqk/
<diogenes_> make sure you copy it entirely
<larsih> diogenes_: ok
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<larsih> diogenes_: done
<diogenes_> ok now run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<larsih> https://termbin.com/9b0h
<diogenes_> ok looks good, before you restart, write down on a paper the following command"
<diogenes_> sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<larsih> ok
<diogenes_> NOT in terminal
<larsih> got ya
<diogenes_> on a paper because
<diogenes_> if after reboot you gonna be welcomed with a blinking cursor and black screen
<diogenes_> you press ctrl+alt+f1/2/3 whichever
<diogenes_> enter your login name and passwort
<diogenes_> and enter this command
<diogenes_> and enter: systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> that's all, now you can reboot and see if this helps and come back with a feedback.
<larsih> ok, I'm done wrinting it down on paper
<diogenes_> good
<larsih> diogenes_: done rebooting and I entered the command
<diogenes_> larsih, which means you got a black screen?
<diogenes_> or it rebooted fine?
<larsih> it rebooted fine
<diogenes_> so what command have you entered?
<larsih> sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> :) when? after reboot?
<larsih> I rebooted, entered ctrl alt f2, logged in, typed the command, and did the systemctrl reboot
<diogenes_> larsih, you was meant to do that operation ONLY in case it didn't boot correctly :)
<diogenes_> ok now let's do things from the beginning
<larsih> diogenes_: oh
<larsih> ooops
<diogenes_> run:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<larsih> I guess I need to make the directory again
<diogenes_> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> then
<diogenes_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJcdR8xvqk/
<diogenes_> then
<diogenes_> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<larsih> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/sl15
<diogenes_> larsih, ok reboot now and after reboot don't enter any command but test your video playback and come back here with a feedback.
<larsih> diogenes_: ok, rebooting
<larsih> diogenes_: rebooted and tested the video play and it is the same
<diogenes_> larsih, ok let's try a few more tricks
<larsih> diogenes_: ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> after that run: sudo apt install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly libdvd-pkg
<diogenes_> after that: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<diogenes_> when it's all installed, try the video again
<larsih> diogenes_: rebooting since video replay doesn't work at all.   Brb
<diogenes_> ok
<larsih> diogenes_: it didn't work.  In addition I can now only open a video one time.  Then I need to reboot to be able to open a video again
<diogenes_> larsih, what player do you use?
<larsih> diogenes_: vlc.  I have tried other players (in 18.04) with the same problems though
<diogenes_> larsih, have you tried mpv?
<larsih> diogenes_: I will try that one out
<diogenes_> sudo apt install mpv mplayer
<diogenes_> try them both
<larsih> diogenes_: mpv seems to work.  It is "laggy" but that's  100% better than the video freezing up
<diogenes_> mpv is good.
<larsih> mplayer won't start.  But oh well, got mpv to run
<larsih> diogenes_: think we can call this a win, thank you sir :)
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<y9pqb> Hello, has anyone had their KOrganizer events disappear? It happened today with someone I know and I'm trying to help them, but I don't have any idea of where to look. I didn't find any kde related dotfiles in their home folder (the computer is running Ubuntu 18.04, not Kubuntu).
<combo> I'm trying to understand the follow command.  I understand this is a recursive copy.  But I don't understand exactly how parent directory is in-play.  And the .gnome, is this a file?  And finally the dot at the end.
<combo> cp -R ../oldguy/.gnome/ .
<combo> Nevermind, got it.
#kubuntu 2019-04-26
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> weird one - my meta/super key stopped working again between the time i logged in last night and this morning - all I did is log out and log in, and is working again (19.04 upgraded from 18.04)
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> also seeing an error on Discover for Updates (I normally use apt, but figured I would try the GUI way) - check is fine, but "Update All" shows "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying"
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> maybe related?
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> oh, missed part of that, is "You have no authorization to execute this operation Failed to check for authentication: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying"
<user|26653> anyone knows how to active
<user|26653> anyone knows how to activate the thash icon, home icon,and Pc icon in kubuntu 19.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> right-click your desktop, select configure desktop, and under Wallpaper make sure Layout is Folder View, and Apply
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> the trash can is a widget, right-click desktop and add widget - trash can should be available - just drag it to your desktop and put it where you want it
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> ok, now my audio is borked - only shows Dummy Output - after just a logout/login to fix super/meta on application launcher - beginning to think my profile is corrupted
<lordievader> Good morning
<bobbins> hi, I think I have a bug in my kubuntu installation, can I get advice here?
<maxi> hi
<maxi> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> SaudWeb4688843135675331245689986 was added by: SaudWeb4688843135675331245689986
<IrcsomeBot> <SaudWeb4688843135675331245689986> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <SaudWeb4688843135675331245689986> Guys
<larsih> Whenever my computer goes to hibernate / slumber mode, it loses internet.  When I try to reboot it after hibernate / slumber it just hangs.  Neither problem is new to this version of ubuntu.  I had it in 18.04 as well.
<larsih> now using 19.04
#kubuntu 2019-04-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I was going to suggest writing a bug report but I'm not sure against what
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I sometimes have the same issue with this machine
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> however, I think putting the computer to sleep will always cut off wireless
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> no matter the distro or OS
<Onmp314> Welcome
<Onmp314> This is a #virtualbox channel?
<acheronuk> okaaaaaaaaaay
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<logan_> I just wanted to say in here, im not sure how I did it, but I found a fix for something
<logan_> wasnt sure where to say it at, but i figure here is a good place
<logan_> i have a soundcard, pci xonar dsx, which gets picked up as headphones, disabling pulse audio volume control
<logan_> going into plasma audio volume settings
<logan_> and setting CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio] as the default, enables the slider and keyboard fn button to work
<logan_> muting headphones also mutes your volume, but its a nice workaround
<tubbydow> hi
<tubbydow> I switched from another distro to kubuntu, but I can't get my raid1 to mount/work. I tried mdadm --assemble /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 but I get an error message that sdb1 is busy
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> tubbydow - this doesn't sound like a specifically Kubuntu issue to me
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you might have better luck in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I got question about Kububtu / kde I just got frozen screen my fault how to I recover from that I there some.command line stuff I can do I am sure
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> How do I recover from frozen screen
<tomreyn> !tty | PaulSerafini
<ubottu> PaulSerafini: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Thanks I still had sound from video
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I just did nothing and it gone to login screen without me doing anything wander if it fixed itself
<tomreyn> this suggests the main kde process died (not sure which one that is)
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Yep it resolved itself nice. It removed what was open but that not big issue
<tomreyn> you'll probably get a prompt to report this issue soon, maybe only after next boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I think it because I had Keepass accessing file that I moved and forgotten left keepass open which trying to autosave the. Error message from keypads cause the crash
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I had sound and mouse but could not do anything as frozen
<tomreyn> i don't think this should trigger the desktop to fail, but it'd be good to mention it in an error report if you'll do one.
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Then talked to you lot and it logged off and resolved itself 👍👍
<tomreyn> talking to me usually helps wasting your time, and sometimes enough for issues to fix themselves.
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I just forgotten how to do desktop restart from command line wanted to test it worked while I had crash
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Thanks for the tutorial I should save it on my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Just incase
<tomreyn> if even the tty approach doesn't work you still have this:
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> it'll just reboot, but in a safer way.
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Instead hard shutdown
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> it tries to unmount your file systems so they don't need to be checked + fixed when you reboot.
<tomreyn> + data from write caches is synced to disk
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> 👍 sounds GD. I will say it hardly crashed on me tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Ow I spoke to soon I review what you sent me and see if work I do error report when I got it up. Not frozen but applications don't have Windows so can't move them if that makes sense.
<tomreyn> that's the windows decorations failing
<tomreyn> you'd need to restart the compositor. but i have really only used kde years ago and it was very different then., so i don't know how to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Don't worry some keyboard shortcuts also did not work but control alt T did
<tomreyn> rebooting is probably a good idea at this point. and maybe review the system log afterwards.  journalctl -b -1    would give you the log of the previous boot
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> So just typed reboot after that
<tomreyn> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> I kept having same problem when rebooting because I think it was restoring where I was on reboot (crashed)
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> So to resolve I ran
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> kwin_x11 --replace
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> This rebooted Windows decorations and resolved issue
<tomreyn> ah good, i didn't know this command, but it sounds like what i had in mind
#kubuntu 2019-04-28
<roserolinux> hello everyone....Ive been trying to use a 64gig sdcard with no success. i insert it on in my laptop with no notification from plasma. After researching a bit I tried to install fuse-exfat and the exfat-utils packages with no success. Anything else I can try?
<roserolinux> sorry, running kubuntu 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oserolinux have you used this card successfully eleswhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> also found: https://www.howtogeek.com/235655/how-to-mount-and-use-an-exfat-drive-on-linux/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> not sure what plasma has to do with it - Dolphin or the device-notifier are the applications that would be aware of and interact with a new file/drive/device
<tomreyn> roserolinux is no longer on irc
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> :(
<IrcsomeBot> * Valoriez has no access to IRC except through the telegram bridge rn
<tomreyn> why so?
<tomreyn> well that's probably OT here, i retreat my question.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm at linuxfest northwest and the wifi is too overloaded to connect with the bandwidth and reliability necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> so I just have the telegram-bridged chans
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> np
<tomreyn> i see. nothing mosh + irssi couldn't solve, i guess, but YMMV
<viewer|41> on fresh install of kubuntu 19.04 minimal.... i run apt autoremove and it remove 83 packages...why there are so many unneeded packages in fresh install
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> GM all - was getting issues with polkit segfaulting - found post on askubuntu that helped - rogue file /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/02-allow-colord.conf -  post mentioned manual install of xrdp,  and I found this in my firefox history - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp - so this breaks polkit
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> symptom was segfault in logs, Discover was giving "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying" when trying to install updates
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> given the packages and files involved, I am assuming this isn't Kubuntu specific
<IrcsomeBot> David was added by: David
<BluesKaj> purpleavenger use apt update and upgrade in the konsole instead of the buggy discover
<IrcsomeBot> <purpleavenger> I normally do, but after the upgrade to 19.04, I figured why not GUI - same issue was affecting gparted launching from menu (surprisingly, not zenmap, though)
<BluesKaj> purpleavenger, gparted isn't default on Kubuntu and some versions lately have a bug when run on kde/plasma
<roserolinux> hopefully quick question, does anyone else having trouble with sd card readers on a laptop? having issues with a 64 gig sd card. My kubuntu 19.10 laptop can read an 8 gig stick but not a 64gig stick. Came to the conclusion that it was exfat, installed exfat-fuse and utils with no change. Any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> Manuel Rosero was added by: Manuel Rosero
<OerHeks> check the vendors website, it should tell you if that cardreader can handle over 32 gb, often it does not
<roserolinux> will do thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Manuel Rosero> found it, its a problem within the kernel. trying to dig up more info. Thanks again
<guschtel> hi there, can someone give me a hint, how to setup kontact to use pinentry-qt instead of pinentry-curses on the console? i've set use-agent in gpg.conf and pinentry to pinentry-qt in gpg-agent.conf, but still it doesn't work. When i ru pinentry and ask for a pin (GETPIN) i successfully get a qt popup
#kubuntu 2020-04-20
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> plasmashell —replace &
<_zxq9_> Ah. plasmashell can be restarted with `kstart5 plasmashell`
<_zxq9_> It seems to be smart enough to know what components to restart.
<IrcsomeBot> AndroH4ck3r Aw was added by: AndroH4ck3r Aw
<IrcsomeBot> <AndroH4ck3r Aw> https://youtu.be/qRfDvWhdeuo
<persgeek> help
<diogenes_> !ask | persgeek
<ubottu> persgeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> Good morning
<yashvi> Hi
<yashvi> I Love to use Kubuntu more than Windows 7
<yashvi> I can download anything from ubuntu software
<yashvi> But in Windows 7 I needed to pay money for whatever game, app, scanner, screen shot, screen recorder
<yashvi> My name is Yashvi Gavankar
<yashvi> How many people are here??
<yashvi> ??
<yashvi__> Does anyone know how to use HTML or Javascript or CSS
<lordievader> Many people do, this is not really the channel to discuss it though.
<lordievader> #programming is more suited, though there might be a more specific web-development channel, ask Alis.
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Can anybody help me setting up a samba share on my home network on Kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-and-configure-samba-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> This one does not seem very helpful.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Am I getting this right that I can only share the files with a specific user on the network? What about the ipads in the house?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Also, I guess, I misunderstand this, but does SMB normally share outside the local network as well??
<IrcsomeBot> Willie Williams was added by: Willie Williams
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<m_tadeu> hi..I lost all sound, sudenlyonly have  a dummy device
<m_tadeu> dummy output, I mean
<BluesKaj> detailspls
<m_tadeu> alsamixer says: cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<m_tadeu> have an intel  audio device
<m_tadeu> also have a headset, webcam and hdmi which should give me all these devices
<BluesKaj> reinstall alsa-base and alsa-utils, then sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, and reboot
<m_tadeu> no luck
<BluesKaj> also don't forget to disable automute in alsamixer, it's enabled by default
<IrcsomeBot> olmoenterprises was added by: olmoenterprises
<IrcsomeBot> <Willie Williams> Fwd from Williams: Ever since I started trading with Mrs Lisa Robert I have never experience any lost from her company, Mrs Lisa Robert has bought me nothing else than happy and favor in my life today that's the reason why I keep on investing with her company, at first I was very scared but after she proved me wrong, I'm making huge profits of $15400 after investing $2200 in just 3days, all thanks to Mrs Lisa Robert. … Conta
<IrcsomeBot> her  to get started. You can reach her … 👇 … Or follow her channel via … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEfp-IDI-YbYcWjCqg
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: alsamixer says: cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> strange
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<m_tadeu> yes...I think this happened last week...might have been after an upgrade, but not 100% sure
<viewer|95> hello, does anyone know why the kubuntu live iso has a script for setting the username to the name of the disk?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, well, do so again
<m_tadeu> it's all up-to-date
<m_tadeu> even did a sudo apt install -f
<BluesKaj> which release m_tadeu?
<viewer|95> im using cubic to make a customized iso and its auto generating a sddm.conf instead of using my custom one
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: 19.10
<BluesKaj> viewer|95, hmm customizing isn't supported here
<viewer|95> could one explain the live systemd startup scripts at least please?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, what does, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, show?
<viewer|95> i understand it isnt supported, just trying to learn :)
<BluesKaj> viewer|95, I'm sure you can find documentation on systemd startup scripts if you do some research on the 'net
<mike-hs> Hi guys. I was using beta for few days, new install. Today I had to reinstall because I trashed the os with some vfio fidling. Now installer crashes everytime almost at the end
<mike-hs> Is there a bug tracking this? Installer crashing during install?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: nothing...empty output...but lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel shows somes...first as itself, others as dep
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, no output means the intel audio driver is loaded
<BluesKaj> mike-hs, 20.04 beta questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<mike-hs> BluesKaj: thx!
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu,, do you have pulseaudio and pavucontrol installed ?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: it installed pavucontrol...reboot but no luck...still no sound
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, did you check alsamixer automute like I mentioned earlier?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: can't run alsamixer..." cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> oh right, then you might have a bug
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, what does this show?  lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: show the intel audio device
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, ok, think we need to purge, alsa-base, alsa-utils and linux-sound-base then reboot and reinstall them, one of those package config files is corrupted
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: purge -> reboot -> install -> reboot....still no sound
<m_tadeu> alsamixer complains with the same message
<m_tadeu> pavucontrol also only has the dummy device
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, then I
<BluesKaj> m stumped, unless it's a hardware problem
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: if the audio board shows up in lspci, it should show up in the devices, right?
<m_tadeu> and weird thing is, even without any devices, alsamixer should run
<BluesKaj> not sure, if alsa doesn't detect a soundcard then i don't know what it would do
<BluesKaj> lspci sees the audio chip, that's obvious, but your alsa behaviour seems corrupted to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @m_tadeu, By chance, did you remove kmix?
<m_tadeu> IrcsomeBot: kmix it's not installed
<rapidrob> My Xerox phaser 6010 is not on the list of available drivers, Xerox only has a 32 bit driver for debian. The 64 bit driver for RPM doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> alsa and snd-hda-intel work fine here without kmix
<m_tadeu> I don't think kmix should be installed at all
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: this is on syslog https://pastebin.com/LL4GPfj3 . does it bring any light to this? googling doesn't popup anything interesting
<digitalw00t> I'm running kubuntu 19.04, and shortly after I start vmware workstation pro, my system completely freezes.
<digitalw00t> I can ping the host, but cannot ssh to it
<digitalw00t> And the system is completely none-responsive.
<digitalw00t> I haven't power cycled it yet, if anyone has any ideas on what I could do.
<diogenes_> digitalw00t, check out the swap usage.
<digitalw00t> System is completely hung, but I can ping it from the outside.
<digitalw00t> I was going to power cycle it, but wanted to know if there was something I needed to do prior to get any debugging info out of it.
<digitalw00t> diogenes_: Wow.. doesn't even appear to react to sysrq.  Wonder why it responds to pings.
<tomreyn> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<Venom> Hello everyone
<Venom> When the Kubuntu 20.04 gonna release on the same day as Ubuntu?
<RikMills> Venom: yes
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<Venom> Okay.. anyone tested the 20.04 ?
<Venom> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Venom> How stable is kde 5.18.3 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Venom, Yes I did
<Venom> Okay
<Venom> Any news about about qt and kde relationship?
<messias> Hello Everyone
<digitalw00t> When I connect to a vpn, my local dns settings are being ignored.  It's only hitting the dns on the other side of the vpn tunnel, and I really want it to hit my dns first locally as well as the remote dns if the local one doesn't have an entry on file for the lookup.
<user|2785> Hi
<user|2785> anyone use FreeOffice?
<user|2785> I heard that is similarly to ms office
#kubuntu 2020-04-21
<IrcsomeBot> Ankush Gandhi was added by: Ankush Gandhi
<digitalw00t> When I connect to a vpn, my local dns settings are being ignored.  It's only hitting the dns on the other side of the vpn tunnel, and I really want it to hit my dns first locally as well as the remote dns if the local one doesn't have an entry on file for the lookup.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: I am fucked
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: Plz help
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: I changed my laptops hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: Installed new one
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: On previous drive i have my data and zorin
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: Forgot to backup data
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: This drive is not showing in my windows with external casing
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: I will do what you want
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: Plz someone help
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Fwd from Ankush Gandhi: I am in big trouble
<digitalw00t> Anyone familiar with the vpn client in kubuntu?
<Unit193> That most likely happens so you don't leak your IP via DNS.
<digitalw00t> Unit193: I added my local dns to the list of dns to add, but it doesn't seem to even query it.
<carol> ho
<carol> in a newbie
<carol> little frendly help is good?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @carol, Here's some help.  As a new user of Linux, you're probably wondering what software to use for various tasks, as Linux only has some of the more common software.  Firefox or Chrome might be obvious for web browsing, etc, but no Photoshop for example, so what to use to edit images?  This site will help: https://alternativeto.net/  Type in the name of a software you know and get back a list of viable alternatives for various
<IrcsomeBot> operating systems.  I found that site endlessly helpful when I was a Linux newbie.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Help #2: Get comfortable with the Linux package manager/Software center.  Software on Linux is generally installed from a central repository, rather than wandering the web aimlessly seeking random (potentially risky) installers.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Help #3: If you're into gaming, you prolly wanna install Steam, Lutris, Itch.io, and PlayOnLinux early on.  Those should open up a mess of gaming possibilities beyond the native games you find readily available in the software center.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Itch.io is a awesome place
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Indeed.  I've found tons of great little gems there.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Fun fact: If you sell your game in itch, it is very posible your first buyer is the creator of the page himself
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> No joke, he relates to a personal level every game in his platform
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Nice.  I'ma big fan of Itch longtime now.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> The guy who made it is a genius, he is veeery funny
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> He made his own coding language and his own website framework, everything open source
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And unlike GOG, Itch has a native Linux desktop client.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Yes, a electron one, is pretty good even being electron
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Actually, one of the better Electron apps I've used.  I normally hate Electron apps, but Itch is really well put together overall.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Is remarkably good
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Like vscode, is also incredible
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Not normally a fan of Microsoft products that much either, but ya, vscode was actually a totally tolerable coding editor.  (I've since gone back to just plain ol' Kate, but that's just me.)
<IrcsomeBot> dryllmedaddy was added by: dryllmedaddy
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> hi guys. new to linux here. i want to dual boot w10 and kubuntu. do i have to disable bitlocker to do this?
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> bc last night I tried installing vanilla ubuntu with secure boot and bitlocker on and it was asking me for my recovery key every time I booted into windows
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> obviously this is a hassle so I was wondering if I have to completely disable bitlocker to avoid it from bugging me with a recovery key every time I boot into windows or is there some other way for me to do it without turning off bitlocker? thanks in advance
<valorie> well, this is #kubuntu
<valorie> we don't use bitlocker afaik
<valorie> at least I have never heard of it
<valorie> maybe ask in #ubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> I asked here because I'm going to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> Fwd from dryllmedaddy: hi guys. new to linux here. i want to dual boot w10 and kubuntu. do i have to disable bitlocker to do this?
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> i just want to know
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> do i turn off either sb or bitlocker before installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @valorie, I think it's a Windows disk encryption thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Vscode is incredible, is truly a power move from microsoft, the only microsoft product i use and love.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, I'ma Python guy, so truth be told, I don't need much more'n a good syntax highlighting editor and Python itself.  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> (Occasional HTML/CSS/Javascript here and there, too, but again, Kate generally does the job just fine.)  😜
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I use vscode for everything
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Lua, python, js, html, css, everything
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Except godot, godot's editor is good enough
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, I honestly might, if I wasn't already so pleased with Kate's performance of it's duties for my needs.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, True
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I do prefer vscode over all the other similar things I've tried in the past tho.  Seems a lot more lightweight and responsive compared against similar code editors I've tried before.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I do also like how customizable/extensible vscode is.  Can't ever go too far wrong givin' the end-user the ability to adapt their tools to their workflow and needs...  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, True
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> That's why i love it
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, I could see that.  Always been a fan of customizable software.  It's one of the main things that keeps me on Linux/KDE.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Me too! I love linux because it can be SO MODDABLE
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> It can be pure minimalism or absolute hacking-movies inspired
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I totally love that I've been able to totally customize every little detail of my desktop/system to best support MY personal workflow pretty much exactly as I need it to.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Always had to fight my Windows installations to get anywhere even remotely close to anything custom.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @dryllmedaddy, If you want to access the files inside the bitlocker partition from linux, you would have to disable it. Disabling secure boot might be needed to boot kubuntu
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm getting these messages in syslog https://pastebin.com/LL4GPfj3 ...any idea how to fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Gnome restricts you and creates a limit what you can and you can't.... But in kde do what ever you want.. even change window manager.... Where you can't run Gnome without mutter ..
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> What is good dock for kde ?? Plank or late dock anyone tried?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! Can anyone recommend a pdf editor that allows for text fields and check boxes? I need to fill out a form and okulus is not up to the task.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Terminator_99, I recommend latte dock!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> If you are on Kubuntu 19:04 or newer.
<Mrokii> @Terminator_99: I've been using Latte Dock for ages and I think it's great. I'd recommend it wholeheartedly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Linuxophil, Okay thanks.. I'm on 20.04 beta
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Mrokii, Mrokii :Thanks 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Linuxophil, Will you prefer Online website based editor ?
<Mrokii> Linuxphil: Okular lets you enter text in input fields, and also use checkboxes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Terminator_99, No. Local please.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Linuxophil, Libreoffice draw  … Okular … Qoppa PDF Studio
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Inkscape
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Terminator_99, Thanks a lot! I tried the first two, will try the second two now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Linuxophil, Okay .. personally I haven't tried editing pdf with any of those ... I found this recommendation on https://alternativeto.net/ and other Foss website.. so try if it's useful
<Mrokii> @Terminator_99: yw. :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> How to mount a disk automatically on every boot in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> In Gnome I used gnome-disk-utility that doesn't work in kde
<BluesKaj> @Terminator_99, does dolphin see the disk in devices?
<BluesKaj> if not, do sudo blkid and copy the UUID entry to /etc/fstab
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, BluesKaj : yes it does show up in the Dolphin .. I want that to auto mounted
<BluesKaj> have you ever edited /etc/fstab ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, Nope
<BluesKaj> putting an entry in /etc/fstab is the simplest method to assure disk mounting at boot, like I mentioned above about the UUID
<BluesKaj> @Terminator_99, this tutorial will explain and help https://askubuntu.com/questions/303497/adding-an-entry-to-fstab
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, Done .. ✌️ thanks
<BluesKaj> 'welcome
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm unable to connecto to my bluetooth headset. it's supported, right?
<digitalw00t> I've had kubuntu completely lock up twice now, and I'm not sure what's causing it.  The entire desktop freezes, but I can ping the host.
<digitalw00t> I can't ssh though, it establishes a connection, but won't go past connection established.
<digitalw00t> Where can I get support for kubuntu?  Is there anything I need to do gather debugging information to help with this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @digitalw00t, Which version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <James Patel> Don't stay at home all day doing nothing … When you can earn cool cash … By just singing up with, … It's secure legit and safe contact her for more information 👇👇@fx_elizabeth_robert … @fx_elizabeth_robert
<digitalw00t> Kubuntu 19.10
<digitalw00t> Installed maybe a week or two ago.
<digitalw00t> So far.. loving it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't recall any lockup issues with 19.10, but you could try the backports PPA. Or just wait until Thurday and upgrade to 20.04.
<digitalw00t> What are the backport PPA for?
<digitalw00t> I think it might have something to do with VMware workstation, but I haven't been able to be definately sure that's the issue yet.  I mean.. I've only been running it for a week or two.
<digitalw00t> But everytime it's frozen I've been doing things in a VM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> majiang
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 美国
<sebastien76> bonsoir
<sebastien76> des petit conseil pour débuter sereinement sur unbuntu ?
<Guest83801> Good evening! I've got a problem with my new Kubuntu 20.04 beta installation on my Thinkpad L380. Whenever I restart my system with the USB-C power cable attached, the machine "starts" aka the buttons light up and the fan spins, but the system doesn't proceed with the booting process and the display remains disabled. As soon as I remove the power cable, the machine activates the display and the system boots up
<Guest83801> normally. Any idea what could be wrong? I never had this phenomenom with my previous Win10 installation.
<user|27104> Hi everyone
<digitalw00t> Anyone know how I can get my Elgato HD60 and capture software to work under Kubuntu 19.10?
<user|27104> I'm able to boot from Kubuntu ISO in uefi mode. It keep giving me following error
<user|27104> Failed to set MokListRT: Out of Resources
<user|27104> KDE NEON iso image works in uefi mode but not kubuntu - any suggestions please
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> is there an AppImage for Calligra suite(stage for example)
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> I tried to use deb2appimage with no success
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> is there way to find tree of depencies
#kubuntu 2020-04-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexblabber> Hi. Kubuntu 19.10 KDE Plasma 5.16.5. KDE framework 5.62.0 on HP laptop pavolion. No wifi. Any suggestions please.
<lsd|2> great info
<lsd|2> where no wifi after SDDM or terminal mode?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Guest83801, That usb c cable is connected to any external monitor/tv ?? Because it is disabling your laptop display and transferring the singal to the C cable for external monitor..... … I'm surprised no body replyed yet ... Is this group dead ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Alexblabber, WiFi will work in 20.04
<tsitOs_> god day!
<tsitOs_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sAeA_bdvp0
<tsitOs_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sAeA_bdvp0
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexblabber> Confirm :20.04 wifi is OK. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Alexblabber, Same here
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Which laptop model ?
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @carolinaaeh, You can use Synaptic to install programs. If you search for Calligra, then right mouse click for properties, it will list dependencies. I am not sure if an appimage is available or not.
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @miltonh26, thanks but already created an appimage us appimage-builder easier to use
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @carolinaaeh, Welcome
<IrcsomeBot> croweland was added by: croweland
<Guest2004> Hello! I've got a question regarding the combination of my Thinkpad L380 and Kubuntu 20.04 beta installation and would greatly appreciate help solving it. After I installed Kubuntu, previously using Win10, my system began not executing the boot process anymore with the usb-c power cable connected. No matter if I perform a restart coming from Kubuntu or if the pc was shut down entirely, then started, when I press the start button the machine
<Guest2004> reacts, flashes its lights and the fan starts spinning, but nothing will happen from there onwards. Only when I unplug the usb-c power cable the machine starts executing the boot process as normally does. I already tried changing BIOS settings, but with no luck. Any idea what the cause might be?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> seems like kubuntu still has ntp, not the new thing
<Atlenohen> or what
<Atlenohen> it says NTP service: inactive
<Atlenohen> but on the ubuntu manpage is like:  systemd-timesyncd.service active: yes
<Atlenohen> ah I had it disabled in GUI, forgot about it
<Atlenohen> so the NTP moniker is going to be kept ?
<Atlenohen> so confusing
<Atlenohen> why do all the stupid ftp tutorials don't explain how to add devices and paths
<Atlenohen> what kind of a joke pure-ftpd is, where are the options at all, the conf file is so barebone
<Atlenohen> it doesn't work, keeps asking for pass
<Atlenohen> bah the anon login doesn't accept any password, what is this nonsense
<jamina> can someone help me confirm a bug in kubuntu 20.04 beta?
<BluesKaj> jamina, confirm in #ubuntu+1
<jamina> @BluesKaj will do, thanks
<freb> bonjour
<MertEtcioglu> hello everybody i have a really annoying problem please help me i can not activate my wifi connection
<mocalvao> Hi there
<mocalvao> Is the release of kubuntu 20.04 imminent?
<oerheks> thursday ..
<BluesKaj> MertEtcioglu, which wifi chip? and does driver manager in system settings show the wifi driver?
<mocalvao> I have recently installed 18.04 in several machines after quite some time within Debian sid (in fact, siduction). I guess I should wait for some time before upgrading to 20.04, right? That is, if I do not want some surprises...
<BluesKaj> !crossposting | MertEtcioglu
<ubottu> MertEtcioglu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<MertEtcioglu> ubottu: ok i'm sorry
<ubottu> MertEtcioglu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mocalvao> Thanks for the wonderful work, all you guys, both developing and helping!!
<MertEtcioglu> is there anybody help me please i can not handle with this issue
<oerheks> a good start; https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Basic/en#Wireless  --  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<MertEtcioglu> i cannot connect wifi please help me
<BluesKaj> MertEtcioglu, you need to answer some questions and do some things, don't just keep asking for help...read above what's been suggest to you first
<BluesKaj> suggested
<BluesKaj> MertEtcioglu, <oerheks> a good start; https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Basic/en#Wireless  --  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<user|30278> Does 20.04 Kubuntu release tomorrow?
<oerheks> user|30278, that is the plan
<oerheks> join #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<user|30278> Ah nice, I'm looking forward to it.
<user|30278> Honestly hope that popping issue while playing or pausing videos in headphones has been fixed
<user|30278> Not sure why but I don't have that problem in Linux Mint or Arch
<user|30278> I'm still digging though
<user|30278> I'll be the first to download the isos yay
<digitalw00t> So.. how painful will the upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 be?
<digitalw00t> Just started using linux as my daily os the past 2 weeks.
<mparillo> Probably painless, but you do have good backups of your data, right?
<digitalw00t> Yes I do.
<BluesKaj> why do you think upgrading to a new release is painful, just update and upgrade your packages first and then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<digitalw00t> BluesKaj:I don't know it's painful, never done it.  Which is why I was asking.
<digitalw00t> Switched from Windows to Linux.  Have almost everything working or replaced.
<digitalw00t> Only two outstanding issues.  Video capture from my elgato HD60 and MS Visio
<BluesKaj> digitalw00t, as mparillo pointed out good backups are the secret to painlessness :-)
<digitalw00t> So far.. almost everything else is good.  Few games I can't play on linux natively.  Like Destiny 2 etc..
<digitalw00t> But other than that.. I'm VERY happy with it.
<Atlenohen> I can't believe setting up an anonymous ftp can be such a hassle
<Atlenohen> I'll try ProFTP
<Atlenohen> I remember how pain in the ass it was the last time I did it, I hoped PureFTP would be easier and it looks like it but it's just not working.
<Atlenohen> I tried all kind of pass combinations
<Atlenohen> If I remember correctly, just setting a plain user and pass worked faster than the anon crap
<Atlenohen> bah, I'm done with this
<Thorax> hey, quick question, is it possible to link to google drive rn? I get message that google blocks this app
<mparillo> It seems to come and go.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gdrive:// is currently broken in 20.04.  But is working in Neon with newer packages.  So, hopefully backports will re-enable gdrive fairly soon.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, What newer packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure which packages, but gdrive was working on Neon Dev Unstable as of a few weeks ago.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oh, unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sry, yes. I should have been more specific.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It worked for me in 20.04 a couple of weeks ago, but I think is not reliable when setting it up. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it fails to set up. Which is why it is not on the ISO at the moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plus the kaccounts KCM rework which will help is only out in apps 20.04 tommorow
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> and kio-gdrive 1.3 was too late for focal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have also seen the erratic behavior.  I just booted in to Neon Dev Unstable to test and its now failing there.. . running updates now.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The whole thing is not reliable enough for ages. It is nice, but too fragile
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, fully understood that the 20.04 apps release was bad timing for focal.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @RikMills, My experience is the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller https://www-staging.kde.org/announcements/releases/2020-04-apps-update/?letmein=1
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Building backports of elisa, kdenlive, yakuake, spectacle, and okular now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yay, smooth scrolling in Ocular!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Not got time to do the whole stack right now, but good to have some of the nicer things straight away!
<IrcsomeBot> BUHNAIDZA was added by: BUHNAIDZA
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> breaking news (pun intended).... gdrive is now broken in Neon Dev Unstable
<magic_ninja> Man, is there no way in discover to disable or freeze updates on flatpak or snap without removing the entire backend?
<magic_ninja> It would be nice to be able to search packages but not download 2GB of updates every other day.
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> sichuan
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> riben
<viewer|48> This is a test.
<viewer|48> Giving kubuntu a try. Wish me luck! :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gl!
<magic_ninja> kubuntu is so very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> a most excellent adventure...
<IrcsomeBot> Mihai Stan was added by: Mihai Stan
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> Evening!
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> Do you guys have any idea at what time will Kubuntu precisely be released?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Precisely some time tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Seriously, it is up to the main Ubuntu release team. There is no set time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> Seems fair haha, thanks. I'm quite excited for it, I can't wait to switch from windows to it and today as I was looking which distribution I should install, and since I'm already familiar with KDE I wanted to install this one, but then I saw a big release is coming up tomorrow, so installing 19.10 just to reinstall tomorrow to 20.04 seemed a little tedious for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> Any tips for me as a beginner to prepare beforehand the installation?
<ordinarydude1> make a backup
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> It's been done. I was wondering if something can be done with my graphic card since last time (some years ago) I had black screen on ubuntu because of faulty graphic drivers.
<magic_ninja> Mihai Stan: you can also just install the beta and install the updates tomorrow as they release.
<mocalvao> hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <Mihai Stan> @magic_ninja, are there any risks between beta to release updates? I dont want to spend hours setting up my machine and then have to reinstall everything again :D
<magic_ninja> Mihai Stan: I mean, you are already on 20.04 on the beta, which they are going to release in like a day. So, it would essentially be a normal update. For instance, I ran the 19.10 eoan beta, and at release I was just converted over to normal eoan. Then, when 20.04 comes out I can do a dist-upgrade and upgrade releases.
<magic_ninja> I'm pretty sure that my sources.list came with eaon as my release as well.
<mocalvao> Recently I had to change my physical keyboard (on a running desktop with Kubuntu 18.04), from a usual vanilla American US "pc105" model, with "us" layout and "intl" variant (as per /etc/default/keyboard file). Now, as tested under a terminal, if I run the command: setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2 , everything seems to work fine (including accents and the cedilla key). What should I do to make these modifications stick
<mocalvao> permanently system-wide? I tried dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, but the abnt2 model did not show up at all? May I just try to edit the /etc/default/keyboard file directly?
<user|4674> what are the minimum requirements for the latest version of kubuntu
<oerheks> min wait 2 minutes..
#kubuntu 2020-04-23
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> chenglong
<user|95394> Heyo
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> chriseilander was added by: chriseilander
<IrcsomeBot> mythio was added by: mythio
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Is it possible to upgrade the base to 20.04 in kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> RDJSD was added by: RDJSD
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @mythio, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> Is kubuntu 20.04 releasing today guys? Please don't mind for asking this. I'm new here
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RDJSD, It's planed for today... It will release after Ubuntu team releases there product then other flavours
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @Terminator_99, Ok . Thanks mate.
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @Terminator_99, do-release-upgrade if I'm not wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @mythio, Yup .. and it doesn't work then there is a Installation to upgrade to latest lts version on the Kubuntu forum/wiki
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Can you please share?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @mythio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @Terminator_99, 👍
<viewer|5> Hello everyone. Short question: When will be the 20.04 LTS release available?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Terminator_99, Check this ... #Viewer|5
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Terminator_99, Check this #viewer|5
<viewer|5> @Terminator_99 It seems that the relay bot swallowed whatever you wanted to send me. To specify my question: I know it is today, but which "today"? Australian today or California today ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @viewer|5, 23 April
<Unit193> UK day. :P
<viewer|5> Okay, I see. I will wait patiently ;)
<viewer|5> Thanks for your effort! Have a nice day.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Yup .. have to wait ☺️.. server will be slow few days
<lordievader> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<zotold> #ubuntu-it-party
<IrcsomeBot> flying_noodle was added by: flying_noodle
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @Terminator_99, Will 20.04 update be available on official website?.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RDJSD, Yaa the iso will be there when it's officially released
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @Terminator_99, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> Roger Light was added by: Roger Light
<jimtendo> Hi all, I'm currently running Kubuntu 19.04 and trying to `do-release-upgrade`, but looks like the Disco repo's are no longer available on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com to get my software to latest before update. Anyone know if there's an alternative path besides re-installing 19.10 over the top from scratch?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @jimtendo, No change the country.. this will be fine I guess.. let me check if it's available in my country
<jimtendo> @Ircsomebot: I did try that actually - originally it was AU I was using.
<jimtendo> ... looks like neither US nor AU have Disco though.
<wasitallworthit> Morning
<wasitallworthit> When doing install tests, the script says "The proposed keyboard corresponds with your keyboard"
<wasitallworthit> On any install I've ever done, with any distribution, I get presented with English US. The keyboard is actually English GB.
<wasitallworthit> Should this be reported as a bug?
<jimtendo> @Ircsombot: I might just start fresh - getting re-setup will be tonight's project. One question though, I noticed the download site for Kubuntu doesn't support HTTPS for me - does this seem right? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.10/release/kubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<jimtendo> I can always just verify the hash on the main site after downloading - but I do find that strange as it would allow less savvy users to be MITM'd.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Many torrent clients can automatically verify the files if you feed it the hash in the right place in the torrent client.
<jimtendo> Yeah, but I wouldn't expect a normal user to know how to do that. More so curious as to why it wouldn't be using https?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Yaa if it doesn't we can verify it via terminal or gtkhash tool
<viewer|41> hey there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @viewer|41, Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @jimtendo, check `apt-select` tool on github … it lets u select custom mirrors
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @prathamesh_d, Ubuntu update manager / software & updates also provides the option to choose different countries mirror... But the 19.04 is not available in any mirror now it's eol
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Terminator_99, ah, I thought they must have kept backups for compatibility.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @prathamesh_d, Maybe but the default Ubuntu to tool and sources.list works in all Ubuntu based distros to change the country mirror or update check preference no issues... After setting it up your can remove it settings will be saved
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Terminator_99, 👍
<BluesKaj> Howdy fplks
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> BluesKaj : join the party we all are celebrating there 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> 🤣
<BluesKaj> Terminator_99, I'm already on Focal :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> BluesKaj : I'm also on beta 😋
<IrcsomeBot> Pa1 was added by: Pa1
<IrcsomeBot> <Pa1> Fellow humans, is there a channel for the launch party?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Pa1, #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> Terminator_99, I've been testing Focal for 4 months or more so beta is just another phase :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, @BluesKaj : me about 1.5m ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Pa1> @Terminator_99, Awesome, thank you 🤟🏼
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Pa1, 👍
<BluesKaj> wish you guys would use a real irc client
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj : I don't use irc client as of now .. I use Kubuntu support irc website to connect different Ubuntu channels 🤣🤣🤣
<BluesKaj> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, And debian irc website too 😁
<BluesKaj> debian is a nice OS, too bad their chat is full of pedantic misfits
<TheMaverick> Lol
<TheMaverick> I see
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Lol @BluesKaj: yaa but there are some really nice helpful members there ..
<BluesKaj> yeah there are, but unfortunately they're out numbered by the knowitall jerks :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, @BluesKaj ya 🤣 they are everywhere.. some of them like I wanna Install neofetch so I typed sudo apt Install neofetch and it asked me to confirm with Y ...... … So my question is should I type y ? … 🤦🤦🤣
<BluesKaj> neofetch is quite harmless
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Terminator_99, Really? 😂
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Franzpow, Yaa 🤠 they want just to verify if it's okay to type Y
<BluesKaj> ok, I've had enough of this telegram crap
<masonbee-M1> BluesKaj: Try keybase.io
<Unit193> He's gone, and meant the bridge.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I would like to use Irc but Hexchat is not working anymore on my i3 wm
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Same for Konversation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know how to fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> masonbee-M1: What's that? Keybase.io
<masonbee-M1> <Franzpow> Open Source messaging program with encrypted chat, git and file storage.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That is really cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It can also work as a bridge for other IM apps? Like whatsapp or telegram etc..
<masonbee-M1> It is, you can also post public files and private ones. It works with dolphin for access, etc...apps for other OS's
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is it also available for android?
<masonbee-M1> <Franzpow> Not I don't think so, although...not entirely sure. I haven'y been using it long enough.
<masonbee-M1> <Franzpow> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes or no? :-)
<masonbee-M1> <Franzpow> Linux, Android, iOS, macOS, and Windows and iPad I believe.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cool. I will try that out for sure. Thanks for sharing
<IrcsomeBot> <Pa1> (Photo, 1232x846) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OgU6u0C0/file_28020.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> Any news when freeken Ubuntu /kubuntu will be released?
<mparillo> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @croweland, When release team are ready to. It is not just blockers there to consider. Infra things have to be done, which take time. e.g. mirror syncing etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @croweland, 9:15 am Thursday, Mountain Time (MT)  somewhere nere this time
<IrcsomeBot> wilsonritt was added by: wilsonritt
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VP0YI0mq/file_28026.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> It's out
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> Ubuntu not yet
<IrcsomeBot> DarkHorse1997 was added by: DarkHorse1997
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VBKdJAeq/file_28027.jpg
<user|41207> Is there a way to update a kubuntu install to a newer version of ubuntu without reinstalling?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @user|41207, Sure is.  Google about `do-release-upgrade` I think the command is?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @user|41207, @user|41207 from which one 18.04 or 19.10 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @user|41207, @user|41207 new version of Kubuntu or Ubuntu?? If Ubuntu then first upgrade that to latest version Kubuntu then insta .. gnome and gnome-extra
<BluesKaj> user|41207, you have to set your package maneger/discover to LTS only upgrade setting if you are on 18.04 atm
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> 20.04 has been released
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> 😁
<BluesKaj> RDJSD, it's not official yet
<user|41207> I am on 19.04, and today apt-get update started 404'ing on the ubuntu repos, fixed it my changing the addresses to point to https://old-releases.... guessing that is subtle hint it's time for an upgrade
<user|41207> *by changing
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> It's on the server I'm installing right now
<BluesKaj> beta
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> No beta final, check my photos
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/I0kvxMVb/file_28029.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <croweland> It's not beta, it's final one
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Yep.  It's true.  I'm seein' official release notices startin' to show up on various Linux and Ubuntu related websites and newsfeeds.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Yaa its final release... They are uploading there isos to the server they just have to link that to there website with a 20.04 lts tag
<digitalw00t> How can I create a shortcut automatically when I drag a url to a folder?  Instead of having to access the submenu that comes up each time?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, @BluesKaj check cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<BluesKaj> gonna take a while to download, especially right now since users are jumping in with torrent clients
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, Yup
<viewer|80> Final version of 20.04 has been released already?
<digitalw00t> So looks like Kubuntu is having a scheduled DDos?  (20.04 release)
<viewer|80> I don't find it in the download page
<BluesKaj> the devs were a bit slow to anounce purposefully
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @viewer|80, It's released but in there server not yet linked to the website
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> `do-release-upgrade` still don't see it yet for me, but it prolly will quite soon I'm sure.
<BluesKaj> https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/
<viewer|80> Wasn't supposed to be avialbale on april 23d?
<digitalw00t> Odd.. don't see it on the main downloads tab.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I am waiting to upgrade because of the traffic
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I am using 20.04 beta since one week ago on my other oc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Pc*
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @viewer|80, cdimage.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/releases
<RikMills> viewer|80: there is still 9 hrs left of 23rd
<BluesKaj> upgraded my laptop a month ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> RikMils: right
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @BluesKaj, Actually, using torrent to download it should relieve strain on the server due to the peer-to-peer nature of bittorrent protocol, shouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> after the libc6 bug was fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> In my country it will be released around 5:30 A.M 24 th
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I wasn't able to upgrade unfortunately but now every machine that I own runs linux so I will slowly upgrade them :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Yaa but slow currently I guess
<BluesKaj> blooalien, from the reports I'm receiving that should be the case , but it's not
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Terminator_99, Please stop posting false info
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Franzpow, Download iso via http download manager with multiple thrades
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, That'll probably improve as more people start seeding (after they fully download it).
<digitalw00t> Wow.. 4 minute download on the desktop iso
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, Now that would add extra strain on the download server.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RikMills, What is false ?? Every one is saying 9:15 MT time so that reflects to 5:30 am 24th ist time
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Terminator_99, Everyone is talking ballhooks. Even I don't know what time the Ubuntu release team will send release notices out!
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RikMills, They are saying this 😂 according to the previous Ubuntu lts releases
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Ideally, most folk should download the torrent if they can, and then seed after their download is done.  That helps everyone else download their torrent faster.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: 18.04 @ 23:59 UTC … 18.10 @ 18:42 UTC … 19.04 @ 14:13 UTC … 19.10 @ 18:25 UTC
<BluesKaj> https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ this site is supposed to work
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, @Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I always seed my Linux ISO downloads for a good long while after I download 'em.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Terminator_99 It is out when the announcement goes out, which is at no set time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RikMills, It also reflects my 5:30 am time for the lts but might change this time
<digitalw00t> So.. I'm like.. 2 weeks into using kubuntu as my daily driver.  Is there a way to set the default drag behavior for file types? Like to automatically just make a shortcut for a url if I drag it to a folder?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RikMills, Yup trur
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If they get it right, it will be by sure pure random luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Same..
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, "Sharing is Caring."  😜
<user|27689> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, 😅😂
<user|27689> Is kubuntu 20.04 available for downloading ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @user|27689, Yes
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is not available yet
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Can upgrade with do-release-upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, It's there release.ubuntu or cdimage .. Ubuntu mate and few others also released
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @mythio, Not yet
<digitalw00t> Nobody has a life hack to help with dragging a url to a folder to make a shortcut?
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Clean install then?
<BluesKaj> no Kubuntu tho
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, @BluesKaj Kubuntu is there u visited wrong portion... cdimage.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/releases then click on focal and see release
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Direct download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/focal/release/kubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @digitalw00t, Done @digitalw00t
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @mythio, ???
<BluesKaj> not found 404
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> I've downloaded and installed, but my graphics keeps bugging 😭
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Guess I'll have to keep using nouveau
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Terminator_99, @BluesKaj working perfectly this one the last one is the direct download link
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Which GPU ?
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> 820m, Nvidia
<digitalw00t> @Terminator_99:  I'm done downloading the iso as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> But it's an hybrid discreet graphics, it installs the right driver, but since it works with both integrated and the dedicated, it gives me a black screen
<digitalw00t> @Terminator_99:  So nobody creates url shortcuts by dragging them to a folder?
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Then I have to switch to the terminal and uninstall the Nvidia driver. Works fine, but with a huge performance loss 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SkuZr4by/file_28031.jpg Ubuntu 20.04 codenamed "Focal Fossa" and its flavours are now available for download. Starting from 20.04 all images are 64-bit only. … Ubuntu 20.04 … Kubuntu 20.04 … Xubuntu 20.04 … Ubuntu Mate 20.04 … Lubuntu 20.04 … Ubuntu Budgie 20.04
<BluesKaj> wilsonritt , Optimus hybrid gpus ?
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Yeah. It's funny that it just doesn't work on kde. On cinnamon and gnome it works perfectly fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Install the drivers again
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> I dedicated some hours to it last week, but I think I'll try again today. As soon as I get back I'll reinstall and give a feedback here.
<IrcsomeBot> DjihadBoukara was added by: DjihadBoukara
<IrcsomeBot> EvgeniiSanich was added by: EvgeniiSanich
<IrcsomeBot> Sajith Ks was added by: Sajith Ks
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> @Terminator_99, In my case, I must install the driver and then Nvidia prime, is that so?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Yes try
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> add ppa … apt install nvidia-340 … apt install nvidia-prime
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Ok
<TheMaverick> Does anyone know if you can switch between workspaces using keyboard shortcuts because that's not working right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Why 340😂?
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Is the only one supported got 8XX mobile cards
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Ohh okay no issues
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Not sure though, but a wide variety of forums said that for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, 19.10 worked in that ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Or try installing via Ubuntu driver manager utility
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Last time I tried, the ppa didn't even add, it seems that now it could find everything.
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> @Terminator_99, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Then it should work in 20.04 I guess so try installing via driver manager utility
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YsJIsLZb/file_28035.jpg Fresh install, no telegram yet
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> First time in a long time seeing this screen on kde 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> 20.04 have nvidia driver preinstalled
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> @prathamesh_d, Yeah, that one that caused the crash on my laptop. Probably because of the hybrid thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Thanks for your time, pretty satisfying to see it using the right driver at last kkk
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @wilsonritt, No problem 😊👍
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @wilsonritt, ah optimus laptops are a pain to manage, wish I knew this before I bought mine
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @prathamesh_d, Absolutely agree, optimus laptops are terrible with linux, but you can make them work with some trickery
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @darltrash, That's why amd is better for Linux 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Terminator_99, Absolutely true
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Amd just runs out of the box! You have to do nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @darltrash, Yup same for Intel Graphics..
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> But nvidia is a different story that's why Linus Torvalds said F U nvidia few years back
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Yeah, but intel iGPUs are terrible compared to AMD's ones
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Terminator_99, No, is more because they have a huuuge ego
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Amd is just chill
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @darltrash, Yaa amd x series is king in Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Terminator_99, They are really good at making great low-cost CPUs and GPUs
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> The AMD Athlon 3000G is awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @darltrash, Yaa verry low budget gaming cpu&gpu but much better then Intel's offerings
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Yes, A low cost intel cpu is barely going to handle xfce
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> While you can play minecraft with shaders at 30 fps with a normal low cost amd cpu
<user|27689> when 20.04 will be relased ?
<dax> when it's ready
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<dax> ah, didn't notice the website update. nice.
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @Terminator_99, U can simply download from website. Is there any difference?? Indian release or other countries release
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @RDJSD, Noo .. it's same release just different time zones
<IrcsomeBot> <RDJSD> @Terminator_99, Hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @darltrash, Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @DarinMiller, Nice it's out
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Terminator_99, Amd does black magic lol
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1253382547171663881
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hurray!
<dax> lmao did the blog post come out *right after* i checked for a blogpost
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am doing a backup before upgrading
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I learned my lessons
* dax changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 20.04: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-lts-has-been-released/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<RikMills> dax: I hit the button just a min or 2 ago
<dax> yeah, i checked 4 minutes ago :3
<RikMills> sitting here most of the day, and when I pop off for 10 mins the email comes out!
<Metamorphosis> Typic this from Kubuntu 18.04.4, what is the safest method to upgrade to 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is the do-release-upgrade command still not working? I have Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @Franzpow, Not working here
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh we have to way some days, maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> meiguo
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 美国
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 账号
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Did you read the release notes?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Or even the announcement?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 856x298) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oPIBjMlQ/file_28048.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep, I've read it right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I know that usually we  habe to wait, I was just asking
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because some users said here to run do-release-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You can force the upgrade at the moment by adding '-d' to the command, but you will be being a guineapig
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will wait np
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am running a custom kernel on kubuntu 19.10 - should I do something before upgrade to ensure that the custom kernel will be enabled by default when I'll boot the first time 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Likely it would stay default, but would do no hard to go to grub menu on 1st boot to make sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok, got it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you Rik
<IrcsomeBot> Chanakya2500 was added by: Chanakya2500
<spin4justice> Hello, I am new to IRC and Kubuntu, I installed 20.04 Kubuntu today, and I did guided whole disk while installing, but it messed up my windows 10 and I am unable to fix it. I did a lot of google search and tried a lot of things, didn't help.
<Metamorphosis> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=195&t=165630&p=431425#p431425
<spin4justice> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ttVyJsRxx8/ This is the summary I got from Boot-repair.
<mechanic> join sex
<kab0m> spin4justice hope you got some backups handy?
<kab0m> Metamorphosis what?
<spin4justice> @kab0m I don't :(
<kab0m> spin4justice ohh damn :( feels bad man. http://www.taobackup.com/ . If you really did use the whole hard disk upon kubuntu install, you would need to use recovery software or service to retrieve your files. sorry bud.
<dirtycajunrice> Anyone else have the lockscreen show the laptop lockscreen overlayed on top of their plugged in monitor lock screen? If so is there a way to fix that?
<dirtycajunrice> For clarity... its only doing it during log in... not when locked via meta+L
<troozers> Desktop re-installed with kubuntu 20.04.... just wanted to come in and say "well done chaps, and chapettes"
<kinghat[m]> so 20.04 and backports are parity atm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Just woke up and immediately checked that 20.04 is out! Already seeding! 😊 Thanks for all your hard work, Kubuntu team! @RikMills @Valoriez
<KjetilK> Given the statement in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 that "It is possible, in UEFI Secure Boot mode, to have every stage cryptographically signed, in which case any tampering can be detected and boot aborted. Unfortunately, Canonical (who control the building of the packaged signed GRUB UEFI boot-loader) did not include the encryption modules in their signed GRUB EFI images until the release of 19.04 Disco.
<KjetilK>  See bug #1565950." does that Kubuntu 20.04 can now be installed in UEFI Secure Boot?
<ubottu> bug 1565950 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 fails to boot a kernel on a luks encrypted volume with Secure Boot enabled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565950
<Bolvaron> Hi, ive got a problem after the installation of kubuntu 19.10: my "taskbar" is so little and my font size too, and i dont know what to do against it.
<exell> Hi anyone, I'm looking to upgrade by installation to 20.04 but I'm having issues with repositories in my current install Im getting a lot of N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<exell> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. error messages on sudu update, is there a way to reset my repositories before I upgrade?
<valorie> hmmm, why would anyone install 19.10 today?
<user|38874> Hi
<user|83460> Hi
<user|83460> How can I upgrade my 19 version into 20 one without reinstalling?
<user|83460> Like using apt upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @user|83460, Research the `do-release-upgrade` command a little bit.  That should do the trick.  The disc images also used to support upgrading existing installations, so that may also be worth looking into if you already have a 20.04 disc handy.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Bolvaron, Search under settings->display->scaling.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Because they can!
<valorie> true that
<valorie> I stopped seeding it today
<valorie> no point
<valorie> why do people ask then leave, gosh
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Also, i have sympathy for the thought of using a 6 months tested OS instead of a one day old one. 😉
<exell> Thanks IcrsomeBot that do-release-upgrade seems to be doing some work with repositories, cos my upgrade and update sudo's were doing nothing
<valorie> sure, but I run backports
<valorie> so almost nothing changed when I upgraded
<valorie> I knew it would be rock-solid
<valorie> I upgraded my travel laptop a few weeks back and it's been flawless
<valorie> I did back up before upgrading today
<valorie> just in case
<valorie> because nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> So the upgrade path works?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> From 19.10?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> on both boxes, fabulous
<exell> Is the ram usage better on 20.04? I have it running on a beefy desktop but I had to run lubuntu on my laptop, will 20.04 kubuntu work with 4gb of ddr3
<valorie> exell: why not download the ISO and burn it onto a USB and try it out?
<valorie> make sure everything works as you like before installing
<valorie> imo ram usage in plasma has been slowly going down for years
<exell> I am upgrading the desktop at the minute to 20.04 so can't download any iso's until it finishes, been working all night, the last time I installed 18.04 onto the laptop it was very slow so i'm unsure if 20.04 has a smaller memory footprint
<valorie> it all depends on how many applications you have running at the same time
<valorie> and what they are
<valorie> chrome with 200 tabs is gonna be heavy
<valorie> falkon with 10, pretty light
<exell> yeah, it's never really anything intensive, i had plasma 5 and had maybe a 3 tab firefox with atom text editor and whenever I tried to navigate menu etc there was a 5-10 second stutter or even tried to open anything else
<valorie> oh gosh I have almost 60
<valorie> time to prune
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I have lots of ram though so my info is worthless to you
<exell> yeah, thats my crap laptop specs. the desktop here is a beast, but I'm unsure about putting kubuntu onto the laptop as it ran really slow last year with the 18.04
#kubuntu 2020-04-24
<aabbcc> Hi all, I don't know if I'm using IRC corectly, but I'm running into a bizarre problem installing kubuntu 20.04
<aabbcc> and am looking for thoughts/help
<aabbcc> my Plasma Shell is massively scaled up, and I'm not sure why
<aabbcc> feels like running in 800x600 res, but in high res if that makes sense?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @aabbcc, Did you start in safe mode?
<aabbcc> @DarinMiller, I did when I installed it
<aabbcc> I started it regularly this time
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what is your native screen resolution and do you have an NVidia card?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Do you know if the backport ppa will have the same "issue" as in 18.04 meaning that the Plasma version will be stuck on 5.18?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The backport ppa for 20.04 that is.
<IrcsomeBot> dryllmedaddy was added by: dryllmedaddy
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> hi, new to linux here. is there a way for me to upgrade to 20.04 lts from 19.10 using the iso file? `sudo do-release-upgrade` says there aren't any new releases yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try: `sudo do-release-upgrade`  -d
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> "`sudo do-release-upgrade`" will not work until the point release (20.04.1) which is schedule for July release.
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> So, how's 20.04 workin' out thus far for y'all that have upgraded already?  (I'm plannin' to upgrade mine here over the next day or two sometime.  Just busy freeing up the HD space for the download.)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Linuxophil, The backports packages depend on how fast other dependencies change.  Backports should continue to support new releases of plasma, frameworks, app as long as they depend on QT 5.12.x  If the QT dependency increase above 5.12, newer backport versions of the above will most likely cease.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @dryllmedaddy, Welcome to Linux, BTW.  Enjoy learnin' all the fun new stuff you can do.  😁
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> @blooalien, thank you! I'm really enjoying it thus far
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Overriding the default version of QT can issues with non-KDE apps that were not build with the newer version of QT and rebuilding all qt dependent apps in the Canonical library is beyond the support scope of Kubuntu.
<aabbcc> @DarinMiller sorry I had to get up from the PC, Native screen res is 1920x1080 and I have an Nvidia Geforce GTX 570
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @dryllmedaddy, The more you learn, the more you'll find you enjoy it.  It's a ridiculously powerful and customizable operating system.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> You may find this website useful → https://alternativeto.net/ ← It'll help you find native Linux alternatives to most software you know the names of.  It's saved me so much time searching since my own switch to Linux ages ago.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @aabbcc, Were you able to resolve the large display issue?  If not, ensure to install NVidia drivers and force your fond DP to 96 (in system settings).  Let me know if more detailed instructions are required.
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> @blooalien, this is really handy. thank you again :D
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @dryllmedaddy, Welcome.  Enjoy.  :)
<aabbcc> @DarinMiller is that "Found DP?" Where is system settings? I don't see that under Display configuration
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Oh, speaking of Android...  If you have an Android phone or tablet, look into a program called KDE Connect.  Makes your phone/tablet and your KDE desktop into the best of friends.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller needs to proofread before hitting enter....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Fonts, check the Force font DPI box and set it 96.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Restart and open apps and from a terminal, run "plasmashell —replace &" to see the full effects of the dpi changes ( i.e. in the panels).
<aabbcc> @DarinMiller Thank you! I'll give it a shot! I appreciate this very much
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Restart any^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is the proprietary NVidia driver installed?
<aabbcc> @DarinMiller  Yes, I installed iwth proprietary, and it's selected.  The problem is solved, thank you very much!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> excellent :)
<aabbcc> for something like this, I'm surrised I was having so much trouble looking it up
<aabbcc> You're the real MVP
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fully understand.  I struggled with the same issue back when I first started using linux and found problem hard to solve with internet searches.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you knew what caused the problem, then you could narrow the search like "large fonts nvidia driver kubuntu" which would lead to something like https://www.hecticgeek.com/2018/01/kubuntu-17-10-fonts-big-nvidias-driver/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But how is a new user supposed know problem?   And that the beauty of forums like this. :)
<valorie> exactly, irc is indispensible!
<ApprovedCargo91> Hi, I'm running into an issue with both Kubuntu 18.04.4 LTS and Kubuntu 20.04 LTS where I think the amdgpu driver isn't being loaded properly? I get a black screen after selecting Ubuntu in GRUB, but when I look at my kernel log it seems like the system has booted up fine. If I add "nomodeset" to my boot parameters before booting, I am able to use
<ApprovedCargo91> the system as normal (but there are some graphical issues such as tearing because the correct driver is not loaded). I've got a Ryzen 5 2600 and an R9 Fury - has anyone else run into these kinds of issues? I've tried a variety of solutions I found online over the past few days but nothing has done the trick.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have no experience with AMD cards.  You may poke around Phoronix forums and see if anybody left any AMD hints.  Michel at Phoronix covers AMD all the time...
<ApprovedCargo91> Ok, I'll try there. Thanks!
<valorie> ApprovedCargo91: have you tried typing "drivers" into krunner?
<valorie> alt+space
<valorie> it should take you right to the systemsettings for choosing and installing the correct drivers
<ApprovedCargo91> If you're talking about the Driver Manager, it says that no additional drivers are available
<ApprovedCargo91> Also, I think I read somewhere that amdgpu has been built into the kernel since some time ago
<ApprovedCargo91> I freshly installed 20.04 LTS just now and there's already an amdgpu folder under /lib/firmware
<Guest_85> hi
<Guest_85> i cnat install wifi drivers.  help
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I struggle with setting up a samba share on Kubuntu 18.04. The tutorials on the net seem to all be about Gnome. Dolphin is not help. Just states that Samba is not installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Guest_85, Hi! Type "drivers" into the search of the menu (hit the windows button first).
<Guest_85> no, it wont connect to wifi so i cant download drivers.. plus my drivers arent supported..
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Then wait for about a minute. Then pick one of the options.
<Guest_85> i need to install the drivers via usb, is possible ?
<valorie> driver manager is sorta broken
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Guest_85, Can you give us details about your hardware?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Which Kubuntu?
<Guest_85> lenovo ideapad 330
<Guest_85> git clone https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce.git
<Guest_85> that works.. but how to install it via usb?
<valorie> plain old ubuntu-drivers should work
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Hey valorie! If you dont mind: Hey guys! I struggle with setting up a samba share on Kubuntu 18.04. The tutorials on the net seem to all be about Gnome. Dolphin is not help. Just states that Samba is not installed.
<valorie> but not the old kubuntu-drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any ideas?
 * valorie is not a guy
<valorie> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> LOL!
<valorie> there has been a lot of work recently on samba shares
<IrcsomeBot> sigNeon was added by: sigNeon
<Guest_85> valorie. tey dont.. i have to use that in terminal.. but i have no ethernet. so need it on usb
<Guest_85> otherwise i cant even download the drivers
<valorie> so I imagine it is much better on 20.04
<Guest_85> so im on windows.. then cna download them. then put on to usb and install into linux ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Thanks. I found lots of tutorials to do it on the CLI. But is there no GUI way in Plasma?
<valorie> perhaps?
<valorie> I've never done that
<Guest_85> i need help to know hpw
<Guest_85> how*
<valorie> @linuxophil there should be, right in Dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK, thanks Valorie, woman of knowledge!
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/963670/how-do-i-access-a-local-network-share-in-dolphin
<valorie> lol
<valorie> basically I know a lot of people and know how to google
<Guest_85> can anyone help or is this another linux fail ?  lol
<valorie> Guest_85: sec
<Guest_85> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Nono. I try to set one up, not access it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> In Dolphin it gives me this. It means "No Samba installed".
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 773x609) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uKU2HpUt/file_28087.jpg
<valorie> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<valorie> Guest_85: ^^ any help there?
<valorie> and https://askubuntu.com/questions/146425/how-can-i-install-and-download-drivers-without-internet
<Guest_85> ive installed it before on ubuntu.. btu need a ehterneet cable to download it via terminal/.   i dont have one now
<Guest_85> so i need to download it on windows and somehow install it via usb on linux.. otherwise i cannot use linux at all
<valorie> that's what the second link is about
<valorie> I have no personal experience of doing that
<valorie> been a long time since I needed to download a driver for *anything*
<Guest_85> i have no answers there
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'm sorry
<Guest_85> nevermind i'll stick to windows
<valorie> If I know where the drivers GO
<Guest_85> linux always gives me trouble
<valorie> then I could tell you how to move it there
<valorie> but I dunno
<Guest_85> if they cant bother to make drivers i wont bother to use it
<Guest_85> thanks for the time
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Guest_85, You know who you should blame for this?  Hint: Not Linux...
<Guest_85> definately linux.  hpw hard is it to include the drivers in the iso?
<Guest_85> i cant download the damn drivers without wifi lol
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Guest_85, You know who makes it hard to do exactly that?  Your hardware manufacturer.  You shouldn't blame Linux for something that your hardware manufacturer has gone out of their way to make complicated or impossible.  Most of us never ever have driver issues of any kind anymore.
<valorie> "The propietary Broadcom STA Wireless driver is maintained upstream by Broadcom. As this driver is closed source, fixes in the driver itself may only be provided by Broadcom"
<Guest_85> dont care how 'hard' it is.  if linux cant provide basic functionality to comuters then its pretty useless
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @valorie, Exactly this!
<valorie> all that can be provide are Free alternatives
<valorie> anything is is not allowed
<Guest_85> the nwhy is it available in terminal?   its AVAILABLE  but i cnat download it.  stupid.  put it in the dman iso already
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Guest_85, Are you truly that ignorant?  Wow.  I'm sorry.  I thought you might actually have more than two braincells to rub together.  Jesus...  My bad.  I should have realized.
<valorie> because from the term you will have to agree to their terms of service
<valorie> @blooalien, please hold your tongue
<Guest_85> yea your bad.   i should have realised only windows actually works out of the box.. as usual
<valorie> !
<Guest_85> not linux fault of course.  never is
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that's hilarious
<dax> folks, please
<dax> Guest_85: if Windows works better for you, that's regrettable but please feel free to go back to using it.
<dax> Kubuntu can't do anything about Broadcom's licensing terms for its drivers, sorry.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @valorie, Apologies.  I just get so frustrated with the hatred that some of these clueless folk fling at the first sign of trouble.  Just so truly exhausted by it.
<Guest_85> i do.. just came her eor help.. as usual i get the 'its not our fault'  spiel.. but either way.. it wont work
<valorie> thank you dax
<valorie> Guest_85: sorry that we could not help
<Guest_85> first sign of toruble?  lol.. pretty much NO linux distros work for me on this laptop
<Guest_85> thast ok Valorie, thanks for the time
<valorie> with broadcom, I'm not surprised
<dax> Same, I actively avoid it these days. Bad experiences with BCM4311 back in the netbook days.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Instantly it's all "Linux sucks so bad!" and "Linux users are SO toxic!"  Well, yea they are.  When they're the constant target of abuse for tryin'a be HELPFUL.
<Guest_85> so why not just put a damn driver in the iso?  if i can be installed via terminal. why mnot on the iso?
<dax> blooalien: that's enough
<valorie> it cannot be on the ISO
<valorie> because Broadcom will not allow it
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Whatever.  I truly don't care anymore.  Fuck off, everyone.
<valorie> they forbid it
<Guest_85> not a 3rd party one ?  or waterver its called
<valorie> even those are restricted to those who agree to terms
<valorie> set by Broadcom
<Guest_85> didnt g et the option
<Guest_85> so noone can help me put it on to a usb stick and then into linux?
<valorie> @blooalien this is a family-friendly channel
<valorie> Guest_85: you might get more help in #ubuntu
<Guest_85> couldnt get in there.. full or somerthing
<valorie> this is a small channel and I have no more help to give
<dax> (#ubuntu requires nickserv registration right now)
<valorie> ah, you have to be registerd with freenode, perhaps
<Guest_85> cant get my head around registering either.. confuseing.. whats wring with adding a username and password lol
<dax> you could put it on a USB stick, but you'd also need to put its dependencies on there, and it depends on dkms, and thus gcc and whole bunch of other stuff
<valorie> so much spam.....
<Guest_85> git clone https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce.git
<valorie> that's what registering is
<Guest_85> thast the terminal code needed
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> question, if i use `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`, it will download the dev build right?
<dax> dryllmedaddy: if you do it right now, it will download 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> but now that 20.04 is out officially, it's pretty much the stable?
<valorie> yes
<dax> it's exactly the stable release, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> thank you :)
<valorie> 20.04 is LTS
<Guest_85> but still no wifi for me even in 20.04...
<Guest_85> lol @ blooalien.. and im the toxic one   silly cretin
<valorie> please
<valorie> Kubuntu is for friendly computing
<valorie> we try to be polite, and helpful here
<valorie> or to direct people to help elsewhere
<Guest_85> i just need help.. i know linux is not as simple as windows..  i hopes someone would help me get this ti usb at least.  if its a known issue i thought there would at least be help for me.  its just to hard to use it then
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<valorie> Guest_85: sorry, you have an unusual problem
<Metamorphosis> I'm putting Kubuntu 20.04 on a usb stick so that I can replace the / drive and upgrade my existing 18.04.4. Is this process safe?
<Guest_85> i cant register.. its like lines of code or something just to register
<valorie> most can at least use their phone tethered long enough to get the needed driver
<valorie> ?
<valorie> no
<valorie> name, email
<Guest_85> i cant tether my phone as i need wifi to tether it
<valorie> and you choose the password
<Guest_85> its nto name email. its all  /nickers//   grub    etc
<valorie> oh, a nick
<valorie> right now you are Guest_85
<valorie> that's your temporary nick
<valorie> mine is valorie
<valorie> which happens to be my real name as well
<valorie> grub has nothing to do with IRC
<valorie> :-)
<Guest_85> « /nick your_favorite_nickname »
<Guest_85> all t hat.. should i include <<  etc
<Guest_85> its so stupiflty compolocated just ot register
<valorie> you use a short name of some sort
<Guest_85> with << ??
<valorie> as long as it's family-friendly it's fine
<valorie> just txt
<valorie> text
<valorie> mine is valorie, as I said
<Hiryu> "apt full-upgrade" wants to install gnome for some weird reason in Kubuntu 20.04... Keeping in mind it says there's no packages to update. It just wants to newly install all of these packages
<Hiryu> and I have no idea why
<Hiryu> I've been using mostly Kubuntu since 9.x
<valorie> Hiryu: perhaps you have something installed that has new dependencies
<valorie> did you do `sudo apt update` first?
<gruber> this is confuseing as hell just to register
<Hiryu> yes I did
<valorie> hi gruber
<valorie> Hiryu: unless you are super short of space, it won't do any harm
<valorie> and you can uninstall anything you install
<gruber> « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address ».   with spaces ot no?   this is RIDICULOUS
<Hiryu> I was thinking along those lines too... but I just figured it out
<Hiryu> I've never seen behavior from apt like this... and I started with Debian in '99
<valorie> all I can think of is what I said above
<Hiryu> valorie: it's the system76 PPA that's causing this
<gruber> i hate freenode
<valorie> hmmm, I have used that for nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <sigNeon> you shouldn't use ppa's with debian
<valorie> and it never did that
<valorie> I have a sys76 laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> so I ran the update command
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> now I seem to be stuck in firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> konsole was running in the background
<gruber> tell me what to type exatclylease
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> can't switch apps anymore
<gruber> i cant even register
<valorie> gruber: you must have, because you have a nickname
<gruber> i need to ass paswwrods and email its says
<gruber> all i did was change my name
<valorie> ok
 * Hiryu has never tried using a PPA with Debian FYI
<IrcsomeBot> <sigNeon> @Hiryu, you know you are not supposed to use PPA's with Debian
<Hiryu> hahaha
<gruber> so how do i do it
<gruber> im sure freenode was designed by linux users..
<valorie> could be
<valorie> I'm just a grandma, and registered years ago
<Hiryu> valorie: I'm half tempted to go just go with this... Since it's less than half a gig of additional space used
<valorie> like I said, you can always uninstall things you don't want
<valorie> later
<valorie> popOS is gnome
<gruber> how to join other rooms in here?
<gruber> dammit
<valorie> but the PPA I use dosn't install that
<Hiryu> well, the weird behavior of this repo is causing all this stuff to be pulled in... so I'm not sure I can
<valorie> gruber
<valorie> oops
<Hiryu> valorie: maybe I'm using the wrong PPA
<valorie> commands in IRC are like /join #ubuntu
<valorie> on a newline
<valorie> as you did to change your nick
<valorie> !ppapurge | Hiryu
<ubottu> Hiryu: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gruber> ''Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration''
<gruber> GRRRR
<Hiryu> valorie: yes, I know thanks. :)
<valorie> oh good
<gruber> cant effing register...
<gruber> sod it
<gruber> damn linux dung
<valorie> ha
 * valorie commands the dung beetles to clean the chan
<Hiryu> valorie: I'm curious... Which sys76 PPA are you using>
<Hiryu> ?
<valorie> let me check if it made it past the upgrade
<salma> bjr
<valorie> system76-dev-ubuntu-stable-eaon
<Hiryu> AHA
<Hiryu> I was using their Pop!OS (sp) PPA
<valorie> there ya go
<Hiryu> maybe when I originally included that in my notes, that was the correct one
<valorie> that will get you popos
<valorie> which I Did Not Want
<Hiryu> If I were a Gnome user... I'd just use PopOS :D
<valorie> I got the name of that ppa from the sys76 support staff
<valorie> right
<Hiryu> ah that makes sense
<valorie> some of the staff are friends and one is my son, so I sorta get what i need
<valorie> I think everyone does, however
<Hiryu> valorie: how do you like your Sys76 machine?
<valorie> love it!
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.4 on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) powered by Linux 5.4.0-7625-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2725-3198/3800 MHz, RAM: 20368/32067 MB, Storage: 309/1144 GB, 289 procs, 4.27h up
<valorie> beefy machine with lotsa storage and RAM
<valorie> their service is fantastic too
<Hiryu> yeah, I've been pretty happy with them
<Hiryu> been using them since about '09
<valorie> years ago I bought a little travel laptop from ZaReason
<valorie> with Kubuntu on it
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> loved that too
<valorie> it's a i386 but afaik still running an older Kubuntu
<valorie> I gave it to my nephew
<valorie> the Kubuntu Focus is pretty cool too
<Hiryu> valorie: I wasn't sure if I could get anything from ZaReason since they're in South Africa
<Hiryu> my nephew has my previouls Oryx Pro right now :D
<valorie> ? No, they are in Berkeley, California
<Hiryu> oh then why did I think they were in South Africa?
 * Hiryu shrugs
<Hiryu> that's driving distance for me..
<dax> because ZA is the country code for south africa
<Hiryu> aaah
<dax> but yeah, they're in Berkeley
<valorie> I met some of the too, when they came to LinuxFest Northwest
<valorie> and they fixed, on the spot a little problem I had
<dax> although their contact page says Michigan now. huh.
<valorie> linux people are generally pretty cool
<dax> i wonder if they moved
<valorie> hmmm, I got an email from them the other day
<valorie> didn't sound like it
<dax> their FAQ says to mail stuff to their HQ in MI too
<dax> odd.
<valorie> hmmm
<dax> oh there's a section about it in https://zareason.com/About.html
<valorie> certainly less expensive to live in MI than the SF area!
<dax> yeah
<dax> berkeley is not cheap lol
<dax> and i know they were struggling for a while, sounds like they took the opportunity to pick up and move
<Hiryu> hmm....
<valorie> sounds like a fun move on their part
<valorie> I know my son loves working in Denver for sys76
<Hiryu> that's pretty cool
<valorie> very nice folks
<valorie> https://kfocus.org/ is the Focus
<valorie> big machine
<valorie> but I'm not doing Big Data
<Hiryu> valorie: do you have 'linux-system76' installed by chance?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> $ apt policy linux-system76
<Hiryu> linux-system76 : Depends: linux-generic (= 5.4.0-7625.29~1587437458~20.04~2960161) but 5.4.0.26.32 is to be installed
<valorie> linux-system76:
<valorie>   Installed: 5.4.0-7625.29~1587437458~20.04~2960161~dev
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> and do you have system76-dev-ubuntu-stable-eaon installed?
<valorie> and if so, did you do a sudo apt update after installing it?
<Hiryu> yes and yes
<valorie> $ apt policy linux-generic
<Hiryu> no on the first
<valorie> linux-generic:
<valorie>   Installed: 5.4.0-7625.29~1587437458~20.04~2960161~dev
<Hiryu> I take it back
<valorie> on my machine
<Hiryu> I have focal
<Hiryu> but I should have focal
<valorie> not sure that they have relabeled the ppa yet
<valorie> mine still says eoan
<valorie> but I did an upgrade, not a re-install
<Hiryu> maybe because I did mine after you did yours, I'm getting focal
<Hiryu> ah
<Hiryu> I did a re-install
<Hiryu> here we go
<Hiryu> apt policy linux-generic
<valorie> that's fine; I would do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Hiryu> is the candidate and what I have installed
<Hiryu> 5.4.0-7625.29~1587437458~20.04~2960161~dev is available, but is not the candidate because it's older (and no preferences have been set)
<valorie> well then
<Hiryu> so probably the Sys76 package is behind the curve
<Hiryu> okay, so probably everything is okay
<valorie> I would message sys76 and see what they say
<Hiryu> it seems this package simply pulls in the latest generic kernel that they think you should be running and nothing else, should be fine
<valorie> tell them Valorie said to ask
<valorie> lol
<Hiryu> frankly, I run custom kernels anyway. Thanks for being my sanity check :D
<valorie> aha
<valorie> well, you know far more than I do then
<Hiryu> my laptop is running hotter with 20.04...
<Hiryu> but I think this was the case with <19.10 as well
<Hiryu> It seemed with 19.10, there was a better fan profile or *something* going on there
<Hiryu> I'll see if I can't figure it out
<Hiryu> valorie: is changing betwee the Intel/Nvidia GPU a thing on your model of Oryx Pro?
<Hiryu> *between
<valorie> maybe?
<valorie> I've never tried
<valorie> I doubt I would remember to switch
<valorie> <-- not a gamer
<Hiryu> now that I think about it... it was the last Oryx Pro model that added Prime support
<Hiryu> because it was around that time Prime support became mature enough to use
<Hiryu> and you're before that
<Hiryu> because it was around that time Prime support became mature enough to use "system76-power" on the CLI
<Hiryu> woah
<Hiryu> my IRC client just barfed
<Hiryu> What I was trying to say was
<valorie> lol
<Hiryu> I was wondering if you had a more clver way of changing it than running "system76-power" on the CLI
<Hiryu> PoPOS can do it through the GUI naturally
<Hiryu> it's not a big deal and hasn't really bothered me :)
<valorie> never tried
<Hiryu> no worries, thanks for humoring my inane questions :D
<valorie> next time I talk to my son I'll ask him if I have a use-case for Learning A New Thing
<valorie> Hiryu: so much better than angry people!
<Hiryu> I think the other reason I'm hotter is that I'm in Nvidia mode... Usually I'm in Intel
<Hiryu> valorie: indeed!
<Hiryu> I remember when I first started in the 90's... the community was a lot less friendly generally
<Hiryu> a lot of "STFU RTFM"... They never bothered to tell me there was a "man" command
<valorie> that's what kept me away for a long time
<Hiryu> i thought they meant for me to yahoo search for documents (because Google wasn't big yet)
<valorie> and that's why I ended up in Kubuntu and KDE and Linuxchix
<valorie> all friendly, helpful places
<Hiryu> awesome
<valorie> oh yes, remember dogpile?
<valorie> and dr. Jeeves
<Hiryu> I used to help folks on IRC... maybe I should do that again with the shelter in place stuff :D
<valorie> err, Mr. Jeeves
<Hiryu> I remember hearing about Ask Jeeves
<Hiryu> but I didn't know dogpile
<valorie> I've been doing it ever since I learned something
<valorie> in IRC
<valorie> it's usually fun
<Hiryu> my mother sorta started me down this route in the 90's... we had a dial up shell
<Hiryu> she showed me how to use lynx, our first browser
<valorie> ha, I started with the Coleco ADAM
 * Hiryu has to look this up...
<valorie> my first modem was 200 baud
<valorie> which is about how fast you can type
<Hiryu> yeah, that's old school
<valorie> we wanted our kids to grow up with computers
<valorie> because of course we did not
<Hiryu> my father and I were into it... but we were too poor to afford anything... We had a 386 when pentiums were a thing
<valorie> my husband learned a bit of programming with punchcards....
<Hiryu> ouch, punch cards
<valorie> <--- old
<Hiryu> my uncle told me about that
<valorie> it's where "stack" came from!
<valorie> literally a stack of card
<valorie> s
<Hiryu> in 99, I used my student aid money to get my first computer... best decision I ever made
<Hiryu> no kidding! I didn't know that!
<valorie> I didn't either until I knocked over part of one of his "stacks"
<valorie> lol
<Hiryu> oh man
<valorie> fortunately he didn't really need it anymore
<Hiryu> yeah, I heard order was pretty important with those things
<valorie> "sequencing error"
<valorie> even in BASIC each line was numbered
<Hiryu> I've never learned basic
<Hiryu> Perl and C were my firsts
<valorie> me either but I can still debug it
<valorie> almost all spelling errors or the wrong "goto" line number
<valorie> an amazing number of bugs are still caused by spelling errors
<valorie> my coding language is English
<valorie> and it is much more forgiving of spelling variation
<Hiryu> sorta
<Hiryu> haha
<Hiryu> sound only works in Intel mode... Not Nvidia... I remember having this issue a long time ago
<Metamorphosis> Hello, How can I install Kubuntu-restricted extras in 20.04? the command doesn't work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it's case sensitive.
<Metamorphosis> ah, I see. thanks
<Metamorphosis> Any other pro tip for a non-IT user?
<Metamorphosis> I wonder why does Kubuntu install loads of strange fonts for me, like Bengali and Hindi, as I'm never going to use these.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, that's quite an open ended question.
<dax> because fonts aren't big and the world is international these days
<dax> better than seeing a bunch of boxes on websites etc.
<Metamorphosis> dax so why are Persian and Arabic fonts missing?
<dax> dunno. i wouldn't expect them to be
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Metamorphosis, its called localization, happens in almost all popular operating systems
<Metamorphosis> coming from OpenSUSE I didn't had these fonts preinsalled there. It's fine.
<dax> s/wouldn't/would have/, i guess that typo changed the meaning slightly lol
<valorie> mmm, I bet you did
<valorie> you just didn't notice
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Metamorphosis, well you always have the option to remove them.
<Metamorphosis> Yeah, its ok, I was just asking to know if I didn't install a wrong local.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Metamorphosis, if you type "locale" in the terminal, do you see the expected language?  Drop downs such as the language option sometimes respond to the scroll wheel (which could have happened during install). But an unfamiliar language is usually quite obvious in subsequent install menus and post reboot. :)
<Metamorphosis> Yeah I got it, I thought I've mistakenly choosen the Indian locale, thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Coming from open suse, you may not know of "sudo apt autoremove".  This is both a handy but potentially dangerous command.  It removes old kernels and packages that are no longer needed.  The command will list the packages to remove, so ensure watch for any packages or even full desktop environments that you know should  NOT be remove (answer "no" when in doubt).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The package removal issue typically occurs if you enable test ppa's or are playing with alpha/beta releases. (very unlikely  on an LTS release as most updates are heavily tested).
<dhcolesj> when will the 20.04 upgrade be enabled from 19.10 for Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @valorie, Have you tried installing with the third party codecs/driver ticked on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @dhcolesj, Valorie said earlier that is is already!
<valorie> I always tick that
<valorie> it's so much easier
<valorie> someone else mentioned that tonight however, not me
<valorie> ah, @DarinMiller
<valorie> tester extraordinaire
<DarwinElf> how would I upgrade (on command-line) from 18.04 to 20.04 without waiting until July or whenever?
<dax> ubottu: ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. Until then, if you need to upgrade for testing purposes, use do-release-upgrade -d
<dax> ubottu: ltsupgrade =~ s/do-release-upgrade/sudo do-release-upgrade/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<DarwinElf> why does it say testing purposes... an LTS isn't 'testing?'
<valorie> DarwinElf: because it is not officially supported
<valorie> I did it on two different laptops, one of the nvidia
<DarwinElf> very confusing
<valorie> flawless
<valorie> we do a LOT of testing before release
<valorie> can you suggest better wording?
<dax> i can just drop the "for testing purposes" bit
<dax> i stole it from a manual page and it's a bit awkward
<valorie> as you just saw, we're always adjusting if necessary
<valorie> well, it doesn't happen automatically until July
<dax> ubottu: ltsupgrade =~ s/Until then, if you need to upgrade for testing purposes,/If you would prefer to upgrade immediately,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. If you would prefer to upgrade immediately, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> in July, when the .1 is released and upgrading has been intensively tested, you will get a popup asking if you want to upgrade
<dax> ugh i dont like the new wording either
<valorie> thanks for the suggestion, DarwinElf
<dax> i'll ponder it in PM and stop spamming channel
<valorie> and to dax for updating it
<DarwinElf> i didn't know if it means the currently-downloadable 20.04 (like .ISO) is still being tested, or just the upgrade process is being tested.  I thought as soon as that 20.04 (20.04.0) is available, it's already tested to a reasonable extent...
<valorie> tested extensively, for weeks
<dax> Ubuntu goes through a lot of testing before release. There's still always lingering bugs that don't shake out until it's in the hands of lots and lots of people.
<valorie> over and over
<valorie> even today
<dax> Testers do not have every weird hardware and software configuration out there.
<valorie> but upgrades not so much
<valorie> I did, but the focus is on ISO testing
<dax> So, Ubuntu delays LTS upgrades until the first point release so that those bugs have a chance to be found and sorted out first.
<dax> and yeah, everyone doing do-release-upgrade -d between now and 20.04.1 is also testing upgrades for the people running production systems :)
<valorie> which is why I use my travel laptop first
<dax> which, again, we do our best but there's just so many configurations out there
<valorie> DarwinElf: and we always welcome more testers
<Metamorphosis> How to enable system startup song in Kubuntu 20.04? I don't see the settings for that.
<valorie> I don't think we have one anymore
<DarwinElf> the .ISO says '20.04 "LTS"'... so it's already the first LTS?  I want to use it either way, whether just upgrade now, or backup & erase & install ISO... I don't know which is definitely safer...
<Metamorphosis> I'm also having dependancy issues with a couple of software that I used fine in 18.04
<valorie> DarwinElf: I suggest backing up your system and upgrading
<valorie> I have found it perfectly safe
<DarwinElf> thanks
<valorie> if you want to be 100% safe, do the backup and a fresh install
<valorie> IMO that is faster but then you have to futz with setting up your software again
<valorie> sort of a wash, really
<valorie> I prefer upgrading
<Metamorphosis> I'd like to enable system startup KDE song but the options are moved or missing
<valorie> Metamorphosis: as I just said, I don't think that's available anymore
<viewer|5> Hi I have a fresh install of 20.04, and the telegram try-icon is black. I dont have made any change in any setting.
<viewer|5> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/245934a3c1c18a6d0ee126ffea605256/image.png
<dax> looks like a bug that telegram and KDE are blaming on each other: https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/7399 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418996
<ubottu> KDE bug 418996 in Icons "Dark Telegram icon on dark Breeze theme" [Minor,Resolved: invalid]
<valorie> I'll bet someone fixes that soon because a lot of KDE devels use telegram
<DarwinElf> that's pretty retro
<valorie> the rest of them use IRC or matrix or both...
<IrcsomeBot> da_ni_el was added by: da_ni_el
<DarwinElf> come on guys, no one's seeding the new 20.04 LTS torrents... if I'd have been downloading a strictly Unix[-like] OS, all four main ones have their torrents up almost instantly...
<valorie> maybe the guys aren't but I am....
<valorie> all of them
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> good to see 20.04 now has color temperature management by default
<user|6275> hi all. is kubuntu 20.04 released?
<dax> yes
<user|6275> dax thanks for the quick response. kubuntu.org is a bit misleading as it has the 20.04 banner but 18.04 release video.
<user|10642> Hi all. First time I am using this kind of support inquiry. Hope it is the right place to ask: I have installed kubuntu 20.4 on a thinkcentre m720q, intel UHD630 graphics, and the only way I can boot into the system is using recovery mode in grub. Otherwise the system freezes just before starting the gui. I can then see the mouse on a black screen,
<user|10642>  that's all
<Metamorphosis> Elisa can't play podcasts. Is there an addon or workaround for it?
<valorie> user|10642: thanks for that report
<valorie> I'll see that the  proper video is linked
<Metamorphosis> I'm also curious to know what was the reason to replace Cantata.
<valorie> Metamorphosis: we always want to offer KDE software if possible
<valorie> Cantata was there after Amarok stopped being released, but it was not entirely acceptable for a lot of reasson
<valorie> reasons
<valorie> for instance, i could never get it to play music
<valorie> I'm still hoping for Amarok to return, but who knows if it will ever return to the ISO
<valorie> our ISO is already oversize....
<valorie> I'd like to see Falkon instead of ff too
<valorie> we'll see if that ever happens
<Technique> hello all
<Technique> I installed a fresh kubuntu today
<Technique> It feels great to be clean all clean
<valorie> :-)
<Metamorphosis> valorie I seriously doubt that if all of the default software were iso friendly, I see no reason to keep Thunderbird around when KDE has Kmail and its great tools.
<valorie> Metamorphosis: their latest release was too late to get in
<Metamorphosis> valorie I can understand why many distros use Firefox as their default browser but seriously I see no reason to put thunderbird in
<valorie> :(
<valorie> tbird is ugh
<valorie> but we didn't have to package it, and the older kmail was rather broken
<valorie> so
<valorie> decisions have to made by deadlines
<Metamorphosis> valorie I've installed Kmail and it's working with my exchange service just fine.
<valorie> right, we got it packaged at the last minute
<valorie> but not soon enough to get on the ISO
<valorie> well, RikMills did
<valorie> our hero
<valorie> :-)
<Metamorphosis> I have issues with Falkon as many websites say it's unsupported and detect it as an older version of Google Chrome (sure it's a website problem but it does exists)
<valorie> yes, I hope we can include it one of these days
<valorie> I was happy with FF after givng up on my early favorite, konqueror
<valorie> but it became too crashy
<Metamorphosis> I'm looking for a good podcast player to use on Kubuntu as I'm a big fan of podcasts. It's also strange to me that Iphone support in Kubuntu is worse than Ubuntu while the two are basically the same OS.
<valorie> falkon was great for a year or so and then IT began crashing
<valorie> iphone is the same OS as Kubuntu?
<valorie> oh, kubuntu/ubuntu
<valorie> we're all the same os
<valorie> ubuntu has gnome software, we have KDE software
<valorie> I've never used an iphone so no clue
<valorie> I use kdeconnect and it's perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> the time format that I set doesn't seem to reflect on the first boot sign-in screen
<valorie> I do podcasts on my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> on my lock screen it shows up fine, though
<valorie> well folks it's midnight
<Metamorphosis> Gnome classifies my different installed iPhone software and their folders while KDE offers nothing rather than a broken sync with Gwenview. Given the fact that KDE is my favorite DE I hope the things change in future.
 * valorie heads to sleep
<valorie> gwenview?
<valorie> hmmm
<user|10642> got another one: Eizo EV2450 speakers not recognized
<DarwinElf> is there a way to configure 'do-release-upgrade' to save its downloads somewhere else?  I don't have enough room in '/' but elsewhere...
<DarwinElf> i have the .ISO now even... can it load from that?
<ND95> hello, please how do i fix the start up login screen not displaying the theme  but keep bring out .....QtQuick version 2.11 not install... how do i et to install it
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> meiguo
<IrcsomeBot> Eugene Yakimenko was added by: Eugene Yakimenko
<DarwinElf> help meeee
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gena> hey
<DarwinElf> well, scroll up
<DarwinElf> [00:32:35] <DarwinElf> is there a way to configure 'do-release-upgrade' to save its downloads somewhere else?  I don't have enough room in '/' but elsewhere... [00:39:58] <DarwinElf> i have the .ISO now even... can it load from that?
<viewer|17> Hey guys my installtion of 20.04 keeps failing and theres no real log. How can I display a log?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<DarwinElf> 'real log' on an OS with systemd?  I thought April 1st was already some days ago...
<troozers> Afternoon all.  Is there a way of getting a list of installed packages from a kubuntu system without using the usual commands (dpkg-query, etc.).  I have mounted a dd image of a decommissioned PC
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @troozers, apt list --installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> finding an specific package ... Like firefox … apt list --installed | grep firefox  … @troozers
<troozers> this is on a system that;s not running - just the disk, just wondering whether the information can be gotten from a file or list of files?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @troozers, Idk
<hieronymus> Hello. I just finished do-release-upgrade to 20.04. Where did my OpenJDK 13 disappear to? apt search doesn't show anything.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @hieronymus, are you able locate openjdke-13 from the command line (i.e. locate openjdk-13-jdk)?
<hieronymus> I am a step further. The proposal sources need to be activated. Loading and installing right at this moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good to know. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> AndreaPcDoctor was added by: AndreaPcDoctor
<IrcsomeBot> <AndreaPcDoctor> Hi, please speak in italian? I have one problem installing teamviewer on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !it | @AndreaPcDoctor
<ubottu> @AndreaPcDoctor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IrcsomeBot> <AndreaPcDoctor> ok thanks
<masonbee-M1> Just trying to boot Kubuntu 20.04 in Virtual Box and after the disk check I have a blank screen for ten minutes. Any ideas? I have already inserted ctrl alt del, backspace, etc...
<masonbee-M1> Solved, safe graphics mode.
<kmh_> hi
<kmh_> i'm having a problem with getting the nvidia drivers to run on focal fossa
<kmh_> under a secure boot
<IrcsomeBot> MikaHack was added by: MikaHack
<lsd|2> @here
<lsd|2> lsd@lsd-Latitude-E5400:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<lsd|2> where is problem sources.list?
<lsd|2> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<hieronymus> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lsd|2> runned can you add that command to wiki?
<lsd|2> i dont even know what it does
<lsd|2> its for laptop ?
<hieronymus> A normal computer? Laptop/Desktop is the same, isn't it?
<ecov> i thought so
<lsd|2> it is,               If using the latest supported release, upgrade to the development release  why its still hidden under development tree
<lsd|2> if it has been released
<IrcsomeBot> Droxine was added by: da_ni_el
<IrcsomeBot> Christian Rodríguez was added by: Christian Rodríguez
<IrcsomeBot> <Christian Rodríguez> Hello!, how we speak spanish?
<IrcsomeBot> <Christian Rodríguez> Hello!, how we do speak spanish?
<IrcsomeBot> <Christian Rodríguez> Hello!, who we do speak spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es | @Christian Rodríguez
<ubottu> @Christian Rodríguez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot> <Christian Rodríguez> How i can going to #ubuntu-es?
<IrcsomeBot> <Christian Rodríguez> i am inside, thnx
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am asking a stupid question. I have kubuntu 20.04 beta installed on one of my machines one week ago before  LTS was released. Do I have to do somerting to upgrade to LTS? If I execute Neofetch it says that I am running kubuntu 20.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> upgrade from beta to LTS current is automatic when updates are ran (sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade)
<sosharp> has anyone notice that after installation and you set up a few items, that on restart, everything goes back to the way it was before you started.  I have ran the beta and never had this problem.   is it me?
<sosharp> 20.04 beta
<IrcsomeBot> Jeepeo was added by: Jeepeo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok thanks @DarinMiller
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, if you want to check your release name and version, run, lsb_release -a
<IrcsomeBot> <William Daniela> Fwd from William Daniela: When I was a newbie I really lost all my investment cause I was new and didn't meet the right platform to invest with. I was at the verge of quitting till I was introduced to forex and society and my story changed … Try this  contact him @fxtrader22 :+ or follow up with him link 👇👇👇👇https:// … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEu1cunwunURynhVRg
<BluesKaj> @William Daniela, no spamming please!
<zotold> #ubuntu-it-party
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: thanks I will check it out later
<IrcsomeBot> AbhiJaiswal was added by: AbhiJaiswal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok lsb_release -a says I have kubuntu 20.04 LTS :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Franzpow, So it's upgraded to the lts .. no more on development build
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep, good to know
<daniilka> Goodnight! Tell me what to do if during installation it displays ubi-partman failed exit code 141?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good evening daniilka, you may have corrupt partition or mbr.  Is all the data on the disk backed up?  Or can you safely delete all data?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This link show others who encountered a similar error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/817344/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-141-from-usb-install
<daniilka> The fact is that there is no operating system on the computer now, and the maximum that I can do is somehow manage the computer through BIOS.
<oerheks> i would let windows create free space, with diskmngr, to avoid such errors and problems after booting windows again
<oerheks> oh no operating system now.. you might want to boot into live session, to see if the disk needs to be initialised with MBR/GTP
<Bolvaron> is anyone playing games here with kubuntu? im missing one game, then i would gladly switch to kubuntu completely
<oerheks> err GPT
<IrcsomeBot> <Arun V> 黑产
<Arijit> Hi I have been using kubuntu 16.04 lts for a few years now and I want to upgrade to kubuntu 20.04 lts. Can I get a good performance from my laptop with 4gb ddr3 ram and Intel i5 2.20 GHz?
<IrcsomeBot> Pedro was added by: Pedro
<IrcsomeBot> DavidStojke was added by: DavidStojke
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidStojke> Im sorry to bother but can i upgrade my Kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04 without reinstalling the whole system.
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Yes, you can
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> It's apt update && apt dist upgrade, or something like that... Don't remember the exact command right now
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidStojke> Thankies
<valorie> it is sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<cetjs2> kde
<valorie> but sudo apt update && sudo full-upgrade first!
<cetjs2> kde rullezz
<valorie> we do
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> its available to update or only fresh install?
<cetjs2> valorie, :)
<valorie> oops, typyo
<valorie> but sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> left out apt in the second part of that command
<valorie> yes, available to update
<valorie> I updated this machine I'm typing on yesterday afternoon
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <da_ni_el> great!! thanks 🙂
<valorie> after backing up
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> Just found the guide 😊
<valorie> perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> @DavidStojke, .
<user|61999> want to upgrade to 20.04
<user|61999> how do i do it?
<user|61999> please help
<valorie> good lord, 2 minutes
<valorie> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @user|61999, Are you starting from windows or an older version of Kubuntu?
<alain> installé et maintenu à jour kubuntu 20.04 beta, dois-je réinstaller avec la dernière livraison officielle?
<alain> I installed and kept up to date kubuntu 20.04 beta, should I reinstall with the last official delivery?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no need to reinstall, system updates will automatically move you to the final release.
<alain> perfect thank you
<IrcsomeBot> p2hc_t was added by: p2hc_t
<Lernox> Hi, Telegram channel is down?
<valorie> hmmm, let me look
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> nope, working here
#kubuntu 2020-04-25
<Lernox> Oh ok :/ Because i was kicked (mb for inactivity) and now i cant find the link on kubuntu website. That strange x)
<DarwinElf> can one configure 'do-release-upgrade' to load from the .ISO or save elsewhere? (don't have enough room on /)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @DarwinElf, Try running sudo apt autoremove
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, try some of these options to make more room: https://askubuntu.com/questions/57994/root-drive-is-running-out-of-disk-space-how-can-i-free-up-space
<DarwinElf> well, I had 0 bytes to autoremove...
<DarwinElf> i don consider myself running out of space for normal usage, but for upgrades... I could fit an entire additional huge OS on there, really...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is your /home on its own partition?
<DarwinElf> yes
<DarwinElf> i'm trying some of the commands on that page...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In that case, I would re-install to root and set the install to use /home without reformatting.  But, that method would require installation of all manually downloaded apps.
<DarwinElf> yeah; those are what's taking most the space, and I have another OS and didn't really get as large a drive I wanted... but now I have 8.1GB left...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have room on other partitions.  For instance, you can break /opt into a separate partition.  That way all your 3rd party apps won't compete with root.
<DarwinElf> no; I make sure to just have a reasonable amount of room for /.  You'd think 60GB would be enough, but I use a lot of software, and most is so bloated since before PCs were popular...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have zoom, anaconda, wine-devel, wine-staging, teamviewer, telegram, netbeans, google chrome, google earth, filezilla, citrix, brave, android studio all in my /opt directory totaling 10.3GB.  Not sure if yours is similar.
<DarwinElf> my /opt is only 1.3GB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm. ok
<DarwinElf> if it doesn't work after I freed almost a GB, I'ĺl just have to reinstall I guess.  Will that prevent me from reinstalling from old software, like what does it mean when it says something is no longer officially maintained, but by the community... will it still show up in Discover or Muon?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Most likely moved out of canonical repos but is available in others is my guess.
<DarwinElf> is there any way to get a list of those?
<valorie> anything that relies on Qt4, for instance
<DarwinElf> well I'm hoping the installer saves/shows the list somewhere.  For me it might be about 50 programs this time and last time or few...
<DarwinElf> if not, the complete list for the whole distribution has to be somewhere or it's just irresponsible...
<valorie> ?
<valorie> there are lots of packagelists
<valorie> but things like say, Amarok can
<valorie> t be installed anymore, because they won't run
<valorie> if it can be installed, you can find it in Discover
<DarwinElf> whatever that means.  If one uses a strictly Unix[-like] system, they always have something like packages' CHANGELOG.TXT or even an entire website continually listing what packages are updated, removed and added...
<valorie> there is apt log
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<tester_> Good evening/morning
<tester_> I installed ubuntu 20, and since its a LTS release i now have only access to fewer packages
<tester_> i want to install openjdk-14 but can only see -8 and -11 which are LTS too
<tester_> HOW can I use the other package sources?
<tester_> or do I have to install it manually. Thanks for any help at ~5 a.m. :)
<tester_> .
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u guys
<Guest59973> Is there a good xmpp/jabber chat client for KDE????
<sigNeon> anyone experience lag on bluetooth keyboard/mouse?? if so where would I start to look for reasons? fresh Kubuntu 20.04 install too.
<sigNeon> why does neofetch and screenfetch show 'ubuntu' instead of showing 'kubuntu' ?
<guiverc> sigNeon, my system says Ubuntu too, by DE=LXQt so I don't worry (we all have a Ubuntu base)
<sigNeon> yeah figured but it would kind of be nice for neofetch/screenfetch
<sigNeon> and in 'System Settings' > 'System Information' it doesn't even list my processors correctly
<sigNeon> but neofetch/screenfetch do so I'm not sure how they pull that information from system settings/system information.
<guiverc> sigNeon, I can't recall, but it's from /proc info somewhere, eg. /proc/sys/kernel/osrelease contains my 5.4.0-26-generic kernel , ostype says "Linux" etc.. details are from /proc somwhere (ie. from linux kernel)
<sigNeon>  /proc/cpuinfo I think is what you are thinking
<sigNeon> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<valorie> sigNeon: the devels used to do some messing around inside to make it read "Kubuntu" but of course it had to be redone each release
<guiverc> i was looking for os release info used (ie. why the Ubuntu you mentioned, not Kubuntu)
<valorie> it wasn't worth the trouble
<sigNeon> lol
<valorie> Kubuntu is Ubuntu, after all
<sigNeon> valorie: well it is for ricers :)
<valorie> pretty sure that About System is correct
<sigNeon> negative
<valorie> from krunner (alt+space)
<valorie> Operating System: Kubuntu 20.04
<valorie> KDE Plasma Version: 5.18.4
<valorie> KDE Frameworks Version: 5.68.0
<valorie> Qt Version: 5.12.8
<valorie> Kernel Version: 5.4.0-7625-generic
<sigNeon> well it doesn't list mine correctly is what I'm saying valorie
<valorie> OS Type: 64-bit
<valorie> Processors: 8 × Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
<valorie> Memory: 31.3 GiB of RAM
<valorie> that's absolutely correct for my system
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> about system is a function of Plasma
<valorie> not ubuntu
<sigNeon> i5-7200 CPU @ 2.50GHz isn't correct on this machine which is what kubuntu shows when it is actually CPU: Intel i5-7200U (4) @ 3.100GHz
<sigNeon> odd
<valorie> and it agrees (on my system) with /sysinfo
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.4 on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) powered by Linux 5.4.0-7625-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2787-3395/3800 MHz, RAM: 31501/32067 MB, Storage: 310/1144 GB, 302 procs, 31.59h up
<valorie> you can check inxi readout as well
<sigNeon> yup
<sigNeon> inxi -GFx --- displays it correctly
<sigNeon> so does 'neofetch/screenfetch'
<DarwinElf> if you run a LiveCD, can you 'install' something like gparted, i.e., it'll go in some sort of RAMDisc, so can be used temporarily?
<sigNeon> turboboost doesn't seem to be working
<guiverc> DarwinElf, yep, though KDE Partition Manager should already be available
<DarwinElf> oh, that might work then; thanks
<sigNeon> valorie: doesn't seem that turboboost is enabled by default
<valorie> what is turboboost?
<valorie> !turboboost
<valorie> no clue
<valorie> !info turboboost
<ubottu> Package turboboost does not exist in focal
<valorie> !info turbo-boost
<ubottu> Package turbo-boost does not exist in focal
<sigNeon> valorie: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor   <==== found the issue... Powersave is on causing the cpu to register at the lowest.
<sigNeon> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> Hi … I have two issues: … 1. I am not able to get upgrade to 20.04 from 19.10. … 2. Since yesterday my hot corners not working. I used to set Ctrl+W to see the grid, that also doesn't work. I guess the issue is with Kwin but `kwin --replace` also doesn't solve the problem … Any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> @sigNeon> and in 'System Settings' , same
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> freq in neofetch is 3 ghz which is what's on intel's site
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> 2.4 ghz in sysinfo
<valorie> @ahangarha you say you are unable to upgrade?
<valorie> ugh, it's too late here anyway -- heading to sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> @valorie, I use these commands but not get anything: … ```sudo apt update … sudo apt upgrade … sudo apt dist-upgrade```
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> I am currently in Kabul, Afghanistan
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> I wanted to ask these questions on KubuntuForum but I don't have permission to open a new thread!
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @ahangarha, 1) upgrade will not be enabled for the first few days .. try after a week/3-4 days ... Confirmed by Kubuntu twitter handle. … 2) disabled those hot corners and reboot then enable again..
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @ahangarha, What are those?
<wingedrhino> Hi! In the 20.04 installer, at the disk setup stage, I selected Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM. I see two empty text boxes show up. What do these represent? Is it where I enter the encryption password? I see no indicators in the UI.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Terminator_99 I think he was referring to the question you answered
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Franzpow, Maybe ☺️
<masonbee-M1> wingedrhino: Yes, they are the password boxes from memory.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> @Terminator_99, 1. then I wait … 2. didn't solve
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @ahangarha, 1) Okay … 2) see if anyone else can fix or wait for 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Terminator_99, `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` … did it for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @bauchhaus, Yaa it forces it to upgrade whatever is available like -d development branch.. which is not recommended.. check Ubuntu wiki
<IrcsomeBot> nothinux was added by: nothinux
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> win8
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Vincenzo Bitti, ?!!
<feodoran> Hi, I have some problem with thunderbird under 20.04, the package is installed, but there is no executable. any ideas?
<katnip> https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=10886
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> @Terminator_99, tnx … I don't know what happened. I don't remember there be any upgrade in last few days which could affect such things
<IrcsomeBot> martinmei71 was added by: martinmei71
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @ahangarha, Wait and see ... If 20.04 doesn't fix it and anybody else can't fix it then it's time for fresh Install
<viewer|96> Hello sir, see this https://i.imgur.com/OWx59AF.png
<viewer|96> This switch monitor popup comes every now and then when using Kubuntu Desktop on 20.04
<viewer|96> If possible, please help me get rid of it
<viewer|96> The same issue persists while using Live session as well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<viewer|96> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> hi there! question
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> if I installed kubuntu with the minimal installation
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> and upgraded via `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`, will I keep my minimal install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @dryllmedaddy, Yes .. it will just upgrade your existing packages
<IrcsomeBot> <dryllmedaddy> thanks!
<user|92665> switch screen dialog pops up every now and then
<user|92665> quite annoying sir
<user|92665> Any fix available ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Laptop switch screen dialogue?
<hamid> Hello
<Guest97329> Helllllllo, is anyone here?
<diogenes_> !hi
<diogenes_> !welcome
<Guest97329> I've just installed Kubuntu. what is Konversation?
<diogenes_> !Konversation
<diogenes_> dammit this bot is useless.
<diogenes_> it's an IRC client like Hexchat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Guest97329: Konversation is an IRC client
<IrcsomeBot> Jaie Lawrie was added by: Jaie Lawrie
<Guest97329> is Konvversation something like Whatsapp or Telegram?
<BluesKaj> Guest97329, no , it's a real irc client
<mario_> !list
<ubottu> mario_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest_69> hello! i have installed kubuntu 20.04 and now try to install thunderbird. But no luck, apt install shows message that i have already have this package, but it's not true
<Guest_69> https://pastebin.com/10DG9B0C
<uuhhhhhhhh> The Kubuntu 20.04 setup ISO is broken, the SquashFS binary/file/service file is corrupted.
<RikMills> uuhhhhhhhh: nope. it is not. that will be either a corrupt download, or faulty media/usb etc
<uuhhhhhhhh> I've downloaded it on 2 different OSes and 2 different machines, what are you talking about?
<mein> hello all
<mein> how to report a bug ?
<mein> on 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> unbuntu-bug <package name>
<mein> thanks. I am having regular popups fromKScreen 2
<mein> KScreen 2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^ ubuntu-bug <package name>
<mein> looks like it is detecting a monitor that is not there. what should be the package name in that case ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend kscreen
<mein> ubuntu-bug kscreen   ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensure to search for similar bug on bugs.kde.org/
<mein> ok
<mein> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> Catugnatos89 was added by: Catugnatos89
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> kubuntu 20.04  kde don't start with only battery in a lenovo ideapad l340
<asfa96> hello! dolphin doesn't show disks and partitions that are not used for install. it can be mount via konsole but any way to make it visible in "devices"?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To auto mount at every boot, use update /etc/fstab
<Shesh> Is there any things to do after installing Kubuntu tutorial ?
<Shesh> I am quite happy with what I have, but I would like to know if there is something that need to be done
<Shesh> I am using this for the first time
<asfa96> if you are human and it was response to my question - i don't want to automount it. i just want to see it in dolphin
<RikMills> Shesh: nope. it is perfect how it is
<RikMills> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Tweak the desktop to the way you want.  Define your own shortcuts, explore system settings.
<asfa96> it worked in mint 17 but somehow it doesn't in kubuntu 20
<RikMills> seriously though, those articles are all that person's opinion. make your own way
<Shesh> RikMills, DarinMiller, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Check out youtube videos for KDE customization.  Install wine or wine-staging and lutris if you want to run windows apps.
<asfa96> Shesh, u can try to read syslog to check it for errors :D
<Shesh> to be honest, I don't know where to look for logs
<Shesh> sure, videos it is #DarinMiller :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use kdenlive to create vidoe, Krita to practice art, Gimp to edit images, inkscape to create SVGs.
<uuhhhhhhhh> Krita, Gimp, Inkscape are included in the 3rd-party option on the setup, right?
<Shesh> ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Some of the apps I mentioned may  require additional sw installation.
<Shesh> I see
<Shesh> I saw the GMIC is providing a deb file for use with 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use Discover to find new apps or take a deeper dive and learn to install apps via the command line.
<Shesh> ok
<Shesh> thanks all. I will come back with my doubts :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have an NVidia graphics card, you may want to install propriety video drivers.  (System Settings - Driver Manager)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<Shesh> +1 , I have no Intel onboard graphics
<Shesh> have Intel onboard graphics *
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Hello! kde doesn't start when i start the computer with only battery, what can I do?
<uuhhhhhhhh> *markdown test*
<Jame> What happens when we remove KScreen 2 from startup ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Catugnatos89, I have no idea how to help with non-start on battery.  I tested here on dell 75559 laptop and it works fine.
<anonymouse_0001> hello to all ...
<anonymouse_0001> I have installed kubuntu 20.04, everything went well ...selecting the OS from Grub it is selected and loaded ... after it creates an error and does not allow me to divide the desktop ... can you help me find a solution? this is the xorg log link ...
<anonymouse_0001> https://pastebin.com/5YUCSTMC
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks an NVidia graphics card is installed but from the info in the pastebin link I cannot determine which one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> @DarinMiller, when start on battery i don't see mouse pointer and i dont' see the programs I can open konsole and also i can see parts of other programs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend installing NVidia drivers via System Settings -> Driver manager.
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> but the desktop enviroment does not work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Catugnatos89, In konsole, try running "plasmashell —replace &"
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> plasmashell -replace & … [1] 3481
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> this on charge
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> try to do also with battery+
<anonymouse_0001> i have installed nvidia gtx 750i
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> on battery
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @anonymouse_0001, Install the Nvidia driver and use the NVidia-settings app to manage your displays.
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mVu4USde/file_28209.jpg
<anonymouse_0001> in the screen i have locked the key ctrl+alt+f1 and no entry in console mode for insert other many command ?
<user|35591> Como atualizar o Kubuntu para a versao 20 sem formatar?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ctrl-alt-f2 in non-gui  (full command line mode) where plasmashell commands will not work.  In gui mode, launch konsole (ctrl-alt-t) and run plasmashell —replace &
<anonymouse_0001> many thank's just now .. make it
<user|35591> muito obrigado
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @user|35591, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JJ9YXHk1/file_28209.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> run the command without the & at the end to see if any errors appear.
<IrcsomeBot> pradeepbp was added by: pradeepbp
<IrcsomeBot> <pradeepbp> It's almost 24 hours since 20.04 was released. I am still unable to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04. Any help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> it takes a few days more, before updatepath is available
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @pradeepbp, It says on the release announcement, the release notes, AND the upgrade instructions, that it may take a few days for upgrades to be available.
<IrcsomeBot> <nothinux> (Photo, 490x74) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/d02KWFFP/file_28212.jpg Hi … I have an issue with global menu in Kubuntu 20.04, global menu doesn't displaying firefox menu, does anyone know how to fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <nothinux> (Photo, 663x127) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GTCntBR6/file_28213.jpg in other applications like virtualbox it works well
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WowNWxgp/file_28214.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Opzioni sconosciute = options unknown
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/L5bUbabW/file_28214.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> @DarinMiller, Opzioni sconosciute = options unknown
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7KzaUs89/file_28216.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Misa che ci vogliono due trattini
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Fatto con due trattini
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Questo è l'output
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> plasmashell —replace & … I due trattini dopo il plasmashell, hai provato così?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KQ9oFdln/file_28217.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ci provo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Anche con &
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vH4aZmIK/file_28218.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ecco
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pz0V2B7T/file_28219.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Queste sono le ultime righe
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hai provato ad avviarlo con il lanciatore dei comandi che appare premendo alt+f2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ci provo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ma hai un pc con dual gpu? (Nvidia+intel)
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ho ryzen 7 con scheda video integrata
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmmm ê un problema che ti dà solo quando il pc non è in carica?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Sì
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Però adesso no
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In che senso adesso no? Hai usato il comando e funziona?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ho fatto ripartire dopo aver mandato i comandi
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ho riavviato senza la carica
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ed è partito
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Sì
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ah ottimo! Sono contento
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Provo a riavviare di nuovo
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> È ripartito due volte senza problemi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Grande, molto bene
<thiago__> hello
<lsd|2> hallla, after update to 20.04 i still see under grub 19.10 how to overwrite that
<lsd|2> Found Ubuntu 19.10 (19.10) on /dev/sda6
<lsd|2> a
<lsd|2> ''sudo update-grub2''
<Shesh> In Inkscape, how to bring the default icons back ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/b51IhAQ2/file_28221.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Il problema si è ripresentato al terzo riavvio
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Questo è il risultato
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OeISc4Cj/file_28222.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Non riesco ad aiutarti purtroppo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hai aggiornato e ti dà questo problema o lo avevi anche prima?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @lsd|2, Do you have multiple installs on multiple partitions?  If so use partition manager to "carefully" clean up unneeded partitions.   Then run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdx"  where sdx is the boot drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ce l'ho da quando sono passato a 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> A 18.10 non lo avevo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Potrebbero essere i driver grafici?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Quali stai usando per la tua scheda?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Dove lo vedo?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Comunque se si blocca lo schermo e poi rimetto la password parte normale
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Chiudendo il portellone del portatile intendi?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> È qualcosa che riguarda Plasma ma non so aiutarti. Può darsi che i driver della scheda video integrata siano cambiati in questa versione e diano problemi non saprei
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Puoi chiedere agli altri che sicuramente ne sanno più di me
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> https://pastebin.com/jG698cQK
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Questo comunque è il risultato di plasmashell —replace&
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mi dispiace non so che dirti
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Se vuoi supporto in italiano potresti andare nel canale italiano di ubunti
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oppure chiedi qui agli altri in inglese
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Catugnatos89, Ensure appmenu-gtk3-module is installed... maybe reinstall if installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> So i write sudo apt install appmenu-gtk3-module
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Installed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It was already installed or was installed by the command above?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Darin is it ok if I talk italian to people asking help on this channel?
<overoid> Does your ubuntu 20.04 grub-customizer work on your distribution?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Typically this channel is intended for English assistance, but I have no objection (although I do not speak for everyone).
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It is natural for me to answer in Italian if someone needs it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Expecially if they can't understand English
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> @DarinMiller, Was installed by command
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ok, try restarting plasma again..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure to use 2 dashes in front of replace
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> He did this and worked.. But he said that the problem comes back if he restarts the computer
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Stilo not working
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, but plasma restarts using the command?
<IrcsomeBot> <Catugnatos89> Ok right now Is working
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I cannot think of why plasma fails to start in battery mode.  Maybe ask in the KDE channel for other ideas?
<Xavi92> I want my touchpad to work even if I'm writing, but Kubuntu seems to ignore "Disable touchpad when typing" is unchecked. How can I solve this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what version of Kubuntu?
<Xavi92> Using 18.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You may need to adjust palm detection in System Settings -> Touchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Palm detection is much better in 20.04  (at least on my Dell and Yoga laptops), so if 18.04 does not work for you, I strongly recommend upgrading to 20.04
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: thanks for your answer. Unfortunately, I don't find any option for palm detection
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: in any case, I swera the "Disable touchpad when typing" thing worked in the past, but suddenly didn't. Could this configuration be tweaked from a given file?
<Xavi92> swear*
<overoid> join #linux
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey guys, sorry if this has already been asked.  What is the official way to upgrade Kubuntu 18.04 to 20.04?
<valorie> sudo do-release-upgrade
<valorie> if that doesn't work yet, add -d on the end
<Unit193> At this point, one is going to need the '-d' option.
<valorie> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> I saw the upgrades come through in -release
<valorie> wasn't sure if that was what people needed or not
<Unit193> For LTS users, I believe it's offered at the first point release, for 19.10 users it should be offered now.
<valorie> I've already upgraded so I can't test it!
<valorie> perhaps @zparihar will tell us
<Unit193> Hrm, what's the URL in /etc/update-manager/* ?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> hmmmm...  … 1 saying do now with the regular 'do-release-upgrade -d' … 1 saying wait til 20.04.1 … I guess a i'll spin up an 18.04 test environment, LOL
<valorie> @zparihar what are you upgrading *from*?
<valorie> there are two choices, of course
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> 18.04.4
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so you can either wait until July
<valorie> or you can use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> now
<valorie> you will have to use the -d from the LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> kk, i will try the 2nd in a test box and let you know how it works out
<Unit193> valorie: Can you cat the files mentioned and check where the link leads? :3
<valorie> Unit193: this one? https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 650x410) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w3Pygdqg/file_28280.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Oh... you're in IRC... I'm in Telegram... can you see that image?
<Unit193> valorie: Thanks!  So yeah, https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts shows it isn't offered yet.
<valorie> nifty!
<valorie> ok, -d is needed for all upgrades then
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @valorie, I've started this process
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I'll let you know how it goes.
<valorie> @zparihar there is a link to the image in IRC
<mthehorrible-M> I upgraded from 19.10 a few hours ago and can confirm -d was needed
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> The Test Env is interesting because I've got 18.04 as ZFS RAID1 Root.
<valorie> Unit193: reading https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts I'm not seeing the diff between the others and Bionic
<valorie> what shows that upgrade is not offered yet?
<Unit193> valorie: You'll note that focal isn't listed, yet if you append -development it is.
<valorie> I mean, I knew that for the LTS, it's always after .1
<valorie> but how about from 19.10>20.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> It started downloading a 'focal.tar.gz' for me... However, I've got to expand my disk size on '/' LOL!
<valorie> aha
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> So I'll need to expand the VBOX Disks, then Expand the ZFS Pool and then attempt it again...
<Unit193> Remove '-lts' and you'll have the usual upgrades.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I'll let you know how it goes Valorie and Unit193
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> Unit193: I see that new page, but still not seeing the difference that makes a difference
<valorie> they all list upgrade tool, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I've snapshotted it, so I'll try both methods. … 18.04.4 --> 20.04 … & … 18.04.4 --> 19.04 -->19.10 --> 20.04
<Unit193> valorie: focal is offered to neither, but you should see eoan on the non-LTS page.  If you append '-development' to either, you'll see focal offered.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 876x451) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/065wP7uA/file_28281.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @Unit193, It downloaded the 'focal.tar.gz'
<Unit193> Yep, with -d?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Yes
<Unit193> zparihar: We're sort of having a discussion around the subject, perhaps it's a bit confusing. :P
#kubuntu 2020-04-26
<Roey> hi
<Roey> zoom crashes for me on Kubuntu 20.04; how can I diagnose the exact problem?
<valorie> same here Roey although I've not tried it yet in 20.04
<valorie> I gave up and installed a plugin for it in chrome
<Roey> ok
<Roey> valorie: it worked on 19.10 for me
<valorie> ick software anyway....
<valorie> oh, didn't for me
<Roey> yeah agreed.
<valorie> but now, dinner
<Roey> Wonderful!
<Roey> Wonderufl for me!
<Unit193> Run it from the terminal, see if there's any output?
<Roey> I have a Zoom date tomorrow!
<Roey> fuck it, ARGH
<Roey> I swear.. linux fucking sucks sometimes.
<Roey> Unit193: yes I did
<Roey> uni https://pastebin.com/0WqwEA4t
<Roey> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> Relatedly, it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1590737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590737 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat(version 2.0, options QFlags(), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize -1, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior 2, swapInterval 1, profile 0) Aborted (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Roey> Unit193: aye, ok
<Unit193> nvidia graphics?
<Roey> YEP
<Roey> ya know what
<Roey> I'm on the stock 390 drivers.
<Roey> I can install the 440 drivers that I have, reboot nad all.
<Roey> Unit193: thank you for breaking this down for me, I'll bbiab
<Roey> Unit193: also, f nvidia
<Roey> now I need to get out of X just to install the commercial drivers even.
<Unit193> Hah.
<Roey> ARGGGGH and now I do Reboot but it doesn't do it.
<Roey> ksmserver crashe sor something
<IrcsomeBot> ZendrilSeven was added by: ZendrilSeven
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> Currently running 20.04 (Ubuntu with kde desktop) that I upgraded from 19.10. I want to get the zfs support..  I heard kubuntu doesn't do zfs during install.. is that right?
<Roey> Unit193: hi!!!!1
<Roey> I installed the nvidia440 drivers over hte nvidia390 stock drivers that came with Kubunbtu 20.04, and Zoom works now.  Also, Krunner works again (where before on 20.04, it would crash every time i ran it)
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> ok.. I confirmed it from the kubuntu releases page.. ubiquity installer wasn't updated to includes the zfs installer
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> I'm going to install regular ubuntu, then install kde like i currently have done..
<valorie> you don't want to just upgrade?
<valorie> imo it is better to install ubuntu-minimum if that's the plan
<valorie> otherwise you are left with all the gnome suff
<valorie> stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> true..
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> I've already done an upgrade.. so I'm currently on 20.04 ubuntu where I've installed kde..  but I want to do zfs on root..
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> so i figured i would just start sorta fresh
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> good point about ubuntu minimal tho.
<IrcsomeBot> <ZendrilSeven> what is the kde that gets as close as possible to kubuntu?    kubuntu-desktop or something like that?
<valorie> check out the server ISOs if you want the lamp stack
<valorie> yes
<Shesh> is there any ubuntu blog which we can refer to ? Like OMG Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> mello009 was added by: mello009
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Hi guys, I hope you guys are safe at home during this pandemic.
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> My question: if we don't create a swap partition while installing kubunty will it automatically create swap file?
<Shesh> hello @guiverc
<Shesh> You are from Lubuntu, right ? Nice to see you here
<guiverc> G'day Shesh; yeah, I lurk and i autojoin this room when I'm using this (my main box; since jphilipz flavors beta  reach out I think); & thanks
<Shesh> :)
<Shesh> have a great time
<valorie> not a guy, but yes, safe at home
<valorie> ubuntu uses swap files and they are auto-created, yes
<valorie> guiverc: welcome
<valorie> Shesh: you might check out ubuntu planet
<valorie> and if you have a blog you should add yours there
<guiverc> thanks valorie
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> planet is some old software but it still works!
<Shesh> Thanks @valorie
<valorie> :-)
<Shesh> :)
<valorie> kde has one too, as I think gnome does
<Shesh> I see. May I know the one that KDE owns ?
<Shesh> https://planet.kde.org/
<valorie> these days I mostly read twitter instead of the planet
<valorie> tsk tsk
<viewer|6> Hi
<hugo_> i have one error: Err:13 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release any suggerest?
<valorie> hugo, are you running disco?
<Jame> Can someone help me with a script to kill " KScreen2 " after the desktop loads. I need to do something about these popups
<diogenes_> Jame, killall name
<Jame> @diogenes , thanks. Where and how to put it ?
<Jame> currently I use settings > background services. I have to do it manually each time
<Jame> each time I restart the PC
<valorie> wouldn't it be more convenient to just stop the popups directly?
 * valorie gets zero popups
<Jame> hi valorie
<Jame> the one is blue is a command ?
<valorie> hi Jame
<Jame> I like to have other popups
<Jame> But the extend screen popup comes once in 30 seconds
<valorie> krunner solves a lot of problems for me
<Jame> tell me how to do it please
<valorie> alt+space and type kscreen
<valorie> should take you right to where you configure it in system settings
<Jame> if I disable KScreen 2 from startup, will screen not load at all ?
<valorie> notifications is what you want to end, correct?
<valorie> you are configuring it, not killing it
<Jame> the popup
<Jame> comes in the middle of the screen
<Jame> https://i.stack.imgur.com/5qmEk.jpg
<Jame> please see
<valorie> aha!
<valorie> that comes up for me when I hit f7
<Jame> it comes for me every 30 seconds
<valorie> it is for controlling multiple monitors, changing to presentation mode, etc.
<Jame> I cannot type at all
<valorie> woah
<valorie> that's very messed up
<Jame> looks like it is a bug. I have to turn it off in background services
<Jame> in system monitor
<valorie> sounds like you might have a mis-mapped key or something
<Jame> it says kscreen_backend_launcher
<Jame> I see
<Jame> Is there any fix possible ?
<valorie> but yes, you could disable that
<valorie> just the launcher
<Jame> I am doing it every time I restart
<valorie> play around in systemsettings
<valorie> see what you can find
<valorie> krunner usually gets you right where you need to be
<valorie> possibly asking in #kde would get you better answers
<valorie> I've never had a problem with it
<Jame> I see, thanks. Let me see
<Jame> you people nice
<valorie> thanks
<Jame> :)
<valorie> btw, to get the line blue, just start it with /me
 * valorie is very glad to meet ya
<Jame> +1
 * Jame same here :)
<valorie> :-)
<Jame> I thought people will be rude in IRC
<Jame> haven't used it much
<valorie> some are, I suppose
<valorie> I don't stay in the rude places
<Jame> I am sure about it :)
<valorie> that's why I stayed around kubuntu and KDE
<Jame> that is true. Met only nice people so far
<Jame> what if we disable KScreen 2
<Jame> will the monitor stop altogether ?
<Jame> too much obsessed with it :(
<valorie> I don't think it's a problem with kscreen
<Jame> I am very much impressed with Kubuntu. Never thought it will be this great
<Jame> I see
<valorie> it is just the menu continuing to pop up
<valorie> you are the first person I've ever heard ask about something like this
<Jame> true. Shouldn't it happen only when the system detect a monitor
<Jame> oh
<valorie> which makes me suspect hardware
<valorie> yes
<Jame> I had this issue with Live USB as well
<Jame> I see
<valorie> or if you press the key
<valorie> does it pop up if you click f7?
<valorie> errr, alt+f7
<Jame> let me try
<Jame> no, it doesn't
<valorie> interestig
<valorie> err, interesting
<Jame> neither f7 , nor alt f7 change anything
<valorie> I wonder if you set a shortcut to it
<valorie> if you could just hit that and get rid of it
<valorie> shortcut in krunner
<Jame> I was hoping to find a script, which I place on desktop. Click and popup is gone
<Jame> dreams ..
<valorie> well, I've never heard of this before, so I don't know who would make such a script
<valorie> instead of fixing the problem....
<Jame> it's ok
<Jame> we got this far :)
<valorie> no, it sounds horrible
<Jame> ok
<Jame> what can we do
<valorie> well, you asked in #kde, but it is the weekend
<Jame> got it :(
<valorie> #kde is most active in euro-working hours
<IrcsomeBot> Parvez was added by: Parvez
<Jame> Oh
<valorie> most devel are european
<Jame> Got it :)
<Jame> I am able to work now. Stopping KScreen 2 through system settings. Now need find the real fix.
<Jame> As you said, this is a workaround
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> After install kubuntu 20.04,routet wifi os working but my android hotspot is connected but no net connection..Where is the problem? I change dns 8.8.8.8 but not fixed...fix mrthod pls
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> After install kubuntu 20.04,router wifi os working but my android hotspot is connected but no net connection..Where is the problem? I change dns 8.8.8.8 but not fixed...fix method pls
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> After install kubuntu 20.04,routet wifi is working but my android hotspot is connected but no net connection..Where is the problem? I change dns 8.8.8.8 but not fixed...fix mrthod pls
<valorie> @Parvez, doesn't not help to repeat
<valorie> I can't help, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Why??
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Anyone?
<valorie> I don't know anything about hotspots
<valorie> not many people at their computers now
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Anyone use chrome on kubuntu?
<valorie> I do
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> How you install?
<valorie> why?
<valorie> !chrome
<guiverc> Do you get a ip address `ip addr`, is it routed to your access point (`ip route`) can you ping your router?
<guiverc> IrcsomeBot, ^
<valorie> oh, I never do stuff like that, sorry
<valorie> oops
<valorie> guiverc: if you want to talk to @Parvez you have to type the nick like that
<valorie> unfortunately
<guiverc> my mistake for leaving off the ... and I completely missed the bot ref :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> I didnt understand
<guiverc> @Parvez, Do you get a ip address `ip addr`, is it routed to your access point (`ip route`) can you ping your router?
<valorie> @Parvez, look at https://itsfoss.com/install-chrome-ubuntu/
<valorie> Ubuntu cannot provide it directly
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Tnx
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> I didnt know about ping
<Jame> Parvez: you can go to Google Chrome website and follow their instructions
<viewer|18> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Can you tell me details
<Jame> I think they have a deb file
<viewer|18> Can you guys help me to install kubuntu alongside windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Yeah
<viewer|18> How many partitions do I need?
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> I install via dpkg in terminal but its not installed
<Jame> Parvez : how hard is it to download a deb file and double click it
<Jame> tada, you are through
<Jame> Parvez: I will leave the decision to you. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Ok I will try
<Jame> sure, it works.
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> I love terminal so I forget double click😅
<guiverc> @Parvez, I use `ip addr` to ensure my network devices have an ip address (`ip link` will list devices, i'm assuming its recognized), `ip route` to view routing addresses.  if both look okay, I ping my router (`ping 192.168.14.16` for me; detail viewable via `ip route` for my box which gets address from dhcp).  then I ping external (ping 8.8.8.8 or dns.google.com; that'll confirm network addresses work)..
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> Tnxxx..
<IrcsomeBot> <Parvez> I Will try later bro
<guiverc> @Parvez, fyi: if you can ping google via `ping 8.8.8.8` then network is all good, however if `ping dns.google.com` fails; then you have DNS issue which is what the adding of 8.8.8.8 as nameserver is used to fix..
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<crash_> does anyone else have the same bug as me? when i close the lid on my laptop and the come back to the computer a while later to wake it up, tap to click is no longer working. so i need to reboot to get it to work again.
<wingedrhino> Is this a known bug? When I'm logged out due to inactivity, my session gets nuked. Trying to run a bunch of scripts to install software over a slow internet in Kubuntu 20.04.
<wingedrhino> It's my first login BTW.
<wingedrhino> This happened last night but I assumed it was because I was too sleepy to pay attention. It happened again now.
<wingedrhino> When I unlock my screen, I get a spinner (like the one that comes when plasma is setting up for the first time) and then I see a blank session
<wingedrhino> I have selected "Start With An Empty Session" as the On Login action in KDE System Settings though. But this should have nothing to do with what I'm currently experiencing.
<LLQ> Hi,I have a problem need help. When I close Krita app in Kubuntu 20.04LTS,it always has errors after exiting krita.But it has no errors when using krita.how to solve this bug?
<LLQ> I install krita by using this command "apt install krita".
<IrcsomeBot> David was added by: David
<Matanjah> Hello
<Matanjah> I got problem with kubuntu on my laptop. Can I ask here for help?
<nopanic> yes
<bh__> is any one?
<bh_> is any one?
<bh_> is any body?
<amundsen> hi
<bh_> lol
<bh_> where are u from?
<amundsen> i've just installed kubuntu 20.04 and can't run thunderbird
<amundsen> apt install thunderbird but it doesn't appear in kde menu
<bh_> my thunderbird is fine
<bh_> run thunderbird in command line, lookup what's happend
<amundsen> it says thta thunderbird ins't installed
<amundsen> but when i run apt install thunderbird and says ints installed
<RikMills> sudo apt install --reinstall thunderbird
<bh_> RikMills is right
<amundsen> thanks
<amundsen> :)
<amundsen> it worked
<RikMills> sound like a bug in apt knowing the correct status
<bh_> o_o
<RikMills> which makes sense if reinstall helped
<RikMills> I can't reproduce it here though
<bh_> 😇
<bh_> where are you guys from🤪. I'm happy to cheat with you
<bh_> chat, sorry
<amundsen> basque country (northern spain)
<bh_> I am from China, I am working, but I am goofing-off
<bh_> 🤫
<amundsen> bh_: working on sunday...
<amundsen> humm
<amundsen> what a pity
<bh_> This chatroom is convenient, classic and funny. but people is too few
<bh_> 😭
<garrim> Hi all. I'm feeling rathar dumb here. I'm running Kubuntu 19.10 and when I run do-release-upgrade I get a 'No upgrades avaliable'  So what am I doing wrong?
<bh_> me too
<bh_> you need to run this: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<garrim> yeah, sorry - I described it incorrectly - I did use sudo
<garrim> OH!  the -d
<bh_> yep! -d
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> It worked for me. I upgraded successfully with -d
<garrim> that might do the trick...  what dies the -d do?  (haha  de-do-de-do...sorry, very tired now)
<bh_> with -d, It'll upgrade to the development release
<bh_> the kubuntu 20.20LTS upgrade package look like didn't released
<bh_> so , we use development release
<bh_> 🧐
<RikMills> the ubuntu release team deliberately do not enable upgrades right away
<RikMills> they will probably enable in the coming week once they are happy there are no nasty upgrade bugs that got missed
<garrim> I see. Well thanks for the help folks!
<IrcsomeBot> Supun Wijesinghe was added by: Supun Wijesinghe
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Is there anyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Need help
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Ok thanks
<Metamorphosis> Hello, has been a change of sound drivers in 20.04? My microphone (both external and internal laptop mic) worked just fine in Kubuntu 18.04.4. now it sounds like I'm speaking from a cave or something. How can I fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> I just now installed kubuntu and im new to it. When I open dolphin, it shows my hard drive as two devices. One is 148GB hard drive and other one is 512MB hard drive..  why is is shown like that and it is possible to unmount too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bOo0e8BZ/file_28295.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Need clarification
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi, maybe that 512 mb partition is a system partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> Is it common for every installation
<Metamorphosis> When I'm installing a .deb file (in this case Viber messenger), package installer just says "Error: Cannot satisfy dependencies." How can I find which dependencies are missing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @Franzpow, Is it common for every installation ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Supun Wijesinghe, I think that is common,later I am gonna check if I have it on my kubuntu installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @Franzpow, Please so... please let me know
<Deknos> Metamorphosis, try 'apt-get -f install' :D
<Deknos> or you look into the dependencies with dpkg-deb -I file or dpkg-deb -W file.
<Deknos> that should tell you the dependencies
<Deknos> which you should install via apt
<Metamorphosis> Deknos I'm a little noob, I downloaded the deb file from the Viber website. but it's not in repos
<Deknos> yeah
<Deknos> i figured.
<Deknos> so.. command line? how unexperienced are you?
<Metamorphosis> Deknos how can I install a deb file using command line? I have experience installing a tarball before.
<Deknos> go into the directory where the deb file is
<Deknos> before i go further: i give no garantee that your actions wont brick the system. i dont know your application.
<Deknos> but assumed that the debfile is good
<Deknos> you can do the following:
<Deknos> dpkg -i ./debfile.deb
<Deknos> then
<Deknos> apt-get -f install
<Deknos> and sometimes THEN
<Deknos> dpkg -i ./debfile.deb
<Deknos> again
<Deknos> if the dpkg -i command does not work
<Deknos> you can doo dpkg-deb -I ./debfile.deb or dpkg-deb -W ./debfile.deb
<Deknos> that will show you the dependencies perhaps which you can install via apt install dependencyname
<Deknos> is there no snap or appimage or flatpak of your application?
<Metamorphosis> Deknos there is an unofficial snap version but I want to use the updated one.
<IrcsomeBot> Dagmar Wieland was added by: Dagmar Wieland
<Metamorphosis> www.viber.com
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Hi everyone!
<Metamorphosis> Viber is an Skype alternative which is very popular in some countries.
<Metamorphosis> It's available natively on Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> In the system tray, no 'software updates' indicator shows up. Before 20.04, there was a small circle with an arrow inside and sometimes a blue dot. Am I missing a package or something?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Metamorphosis> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ni Metamorphosis
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Supun Wijesinghe, I have not that partition visible on dolphin but maybe it appears because of something selected during installation process?
<Deknos> Metamorphosis, link?
<Metamorphosis> www.viber.com
<Metamorphosis> It was in Ubuntu repos but it's gone since 2018
<Metamorphosis> It was in Ubuntu repos but it's gone since 2018
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> I have an identical install of Kubuntu 20.04 on another machine and there is the 'Updates' showing up in the system tray / system tray settings 😐
<BluesKaj> @Dagmar Wieland, could be a driver upgrade or some such
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> No, I mean in the system tray, on one machine there is no option to show the 'updates' indicator. It's just not there. All other options are there and both machines.
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Did a fresh install yesterday on both machines.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> dnf
<BluesKaj> @Dagmar Wieland, configure your system tray
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> I tried. It has about 20 options, but the 'Updates' isn't there.
<BluesKaj> updates are part of your notifications
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> https://i.postimg.cc/wMjg3hW8/Screenshot-20200426-143714.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> The option is just not there 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What happens if you check  the Show all entries box at the top ("Immer all Eintrage anzeigen")?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Changes the allways active entries to 'show when relevant'
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> BTW: The other machine's UI uses american english, the affected uses german. maybe that broke something?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> I could create a new user. maybe this user's config is somehow damaged
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does the current user have sudo privileges? Also, ensure the following plasma packages are installed https://pastebin.com/XshVuMzV
<BluesKaj> @Dagmar Wieland, just run sudo apt update;sudo apt upgrade in the konsole once/day and you should be fine :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Sorry! I've found it. Was of course my own mistake. 😑
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Please share as I have no idea how that can happen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> In system settings, i've had deactivated 'background services' -> 'Status Notifier Manager'
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Sorry for bothering you guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No problem.  The forum is for all of us to help each other and learn new stuff.  I learned something today. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Dagmar Wieland> Hehe. Thank you very much for your support!
<mind_sage> hey, is the new kubuntu out?
<Piraty> hi. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu mentions: "Allow upgrades to LTS releases (if not already set). " any reference to what it refers to is missing. how to ensure that from cli? where to configure it?
<mind_sage> how is it different from 18.04? what are the new features? thanks!
<Piraty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<Jame> #kde
<kane_> Hey
<mind_sage> hi
<Jame> hello
<kane_> KDE is supercool!!
<Jame> it certainly is
<Jame> :)
<Piraty> i like i3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> They're both cool. Plasma and i3
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using both but one is a window manager and another is a desktop environment
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Very different concepts
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> I have a doubt will kubuntu automatically create a swap file if I don't create a swap partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <mello009> Thanks stay safe.
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know why amarok has disapeared from kubuntu repos?
<amundsen> nothing happens when i execute apt install amarok
<RikMills> because it's development is dead, and it uses qt4 which is now unsupported
<amundsen> :(
<amundsen> it was a great mp3 player
<otomo> I like the new one, Elisa even more
<ecov> I have laptop with an SSD and ubuntu installed, I'm going to be adding an HDD to the ultrabay slot as extra storage - how should I go about mounting on boot
<ecov> where should I make my mount point?  /mount?  /media?
<ecov> also, I then add a line to fstab to mount on boot
<ecov> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Supun Wijesinghe> @Franzpow, No... I didn’t select anything. Only select “ entire disk” partition     😕
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ecov, You can create your mount point on any empty directory. i.e. /mnt/media would be fine. The only caveat is not to block a directory a dynamically mounted directory such as /media/<user>.
<ecov> I see
<ecov> Thanks DarinMiller
<doug_> Hi all, can anyone pass me the default settings for Kmail Local Files (under accounts)? I seem to have screwed something up, and kmail spawns a directory called "file:" under ~/.
<drblah> Does anyone know if there is a way to skip the integrity check when booting the 20.04 installer from USB flash? I am trying to install it on a weak computer and it is taking forever to do the check. I all ready tried CTRL+c but it does not seem to do anything.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The ctrl-c seems to be timing "thing" where it works depending on where in the check the ctl-c is pressed.   I have seen it work immediately and also seen it not work at all.
<Guest82959> Hi all. I have the BETA of Kubuntu 20.04 installed on a machine. If I do a full upgrade via apt, will that take me to the official release, or do I need to nuke & pave?
<dougl> can someone help me figure out how to mount my samba shares on my notebook after it connects to wifi... simple fstab entries worked on 18.04.19.04 19.10 but not 20.04 can anyone explain?
<dougl> I have been googling hard core for 2 days an nothing I try works
<dougl> autofs gigolo fstab
<ecov> what does your fstab look like
<ecov> dougl:
<dougl> ecov - sec google was distracting me
<ecov> use pastebin perhaps
<dougl> ecov, https://pastebin.com/dfsdeT8t contains one of the 4 (q thru u shares)
<dougl> hey BluesKaj - how are you
<BluesKaj> hi dougl, fine here, how about you?
<dougl> ecov, entries for my 5 shares
<dougl> BluesKaj, very well thanks
<BluesKaj> good too hear dougl...i wondered where you disappeared to :-)
<BluesKaj> to hear
<dougl> had some health issues - but I am feeling much better now
<BluesKaj> good :-)
<dougl> how is 20.04 treating you?
<BluesKaj> it's seems ok , except suddenly ssh refuses to connect to the other computers and vice versa
<BluesKaj> been exploring it could be, but no luck so far
<BluesKaj> what
<dougl> hmmm, stock install? right out of the box?
 * dougl ssh into samba share raspberry pi
<dougl> BluesKaj, does it give you an error?
<dougl> ecov, it was just one line - lol, what do you think?
<dougl> trying to mount 4 samba shares hosted on raspberry pi but I need to do it after my wifi starts on my notebook
<dougl> it worked on kubuntu 18.04 19.04 and 19.10 with just a simple entry for each share - //192.168.0.32/U_Drive /mnt/u_drive cifs vers=2.0,user=username,password=userpassword,iocharset=utf8,gid=1000,uid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 20.04 does not work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> dougl do the mounts work after wifi connects if you run "sudo mount -a"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Some of the old samba functionality has been replaced, but I have not attempted to mount file systems in 20.04.
<dougl> IrcsomeBot, thank you - yes they work flawlessly
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, so your fstab is not the issue, just the timing of the mounts.  I have no idea how to control ordering of events such as prioritize network connect prior to fstab mount...
<dougl> same - thinking of a service to mount the shares but don't know if the service will exec before wifi connect
<dougl> I can't even figure out what to google for...
<Dragnslcr> You could create a systemd service to do the mount. I know you can set prerequisites, so you should be able to set it to run after a network connection is available.
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure if that's the easiest way to do it, but it's an option
<dougl> I am sure it is not the easiest way Dragnslcr but it looks like it is my only option I can find
<Nomad_> anyone else having issues with snap based apps blowing up on 20.04 with an "fopen" permission error in /sys?   snapd v 2.44.3+20.04 , all versions of chromium and discord do it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> regarding snaps, someone discovered yesterday that outdated nvidia drivers caused their viber(?) snap to crash.  Updating from 390 to 440 series fixed it.
<Jame> hi
<Piraty> (repost) hi. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu mentions: "Allow upgrades to LTS releases (if not already set). " the reference to what it refers to is missing. how to ensure that from cli? where to configure it? what does it mean?
<oerheks> One sets that LTS update in system > software sources
<oerheks> why on cli? use the menu
<lsd_> test
<dougl> how can I make 20.04 wait for wifi before it tries to mount network shares?
<Jame> How do you mount network shares ?
<dougl> fstab
<dougl> same fstab entries on 18.04 19.04 19.10 and 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> dougl try this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/349264/fstab-mount-wait-for-network
<dougl> IrcsomeBot, thanks for the suggestion checking it out now
<dougl> fstab options dont have to be in any order do they?
<beni> Hi everyone, when I googel the system requirements for Kubuntu 20.04, I see many answers. Is it recommended to install iet with 3,9 gb RAM?
<oerheks> that must be 4 gb; yes, i would say minimum for 64 bit
<beni> Okay, thank I give it a try
<oerheks> some of that mem is snooped off by your onboard videocard, i guess
<Icekinghh> Hallo
<beni> I used xubuntu for many years but last 20.04 release is not make me happy for many reasons... gone give Kubuntu a try in a few minutes :)
<valorie> beni, best of luck!
<xnox-M> Let's see how well this works
<xnox-M> coneected with fractal via the kde matrix server
<xnox-M> but i think that uses the matrix.org freenode bridge
<dougl> my wifi connection does not allow fstab entries to mount - this is a bug what should I do?
<IrcsomeBot> PIdYw3M3YhGG was added by: PIdYw3M3YhGG
<xnox-M> dougl mark them as optional?
<dougl> I want them mounted
<xnox-M> why does wifi prevent them from getting mounted?
<xnox-M> is it because they need networking, and wifi is not up yet?
<xnox-M> one can in NM mark wifi connection to be available system wide.
<dougl> I have tried dozens of things and none of them produced mounted samba shares on boot because wifi was not connected yet - assuming xnox-M
<xnox-M> because most likely the wifi password is in kwallet, which is not unlocked, until after one logs in....
<xnox-M> in NM settings, on gnome-shell, there is a tickbox "make available to other users" => this will cause the wifi password be stored system wide in /etc and then available on boot, even if nobody has logged in
<dougl> xnox-M, what is gnome shell and how do I get to it on kubuntu 20.04?
<valorie> it's available in plasma as well
<valorie> just like that
<valorie> tickbox "make available to all users"
<valorie> you don't want gnome shell in plasma -- you have plasmashell
<xnox-M> dougl yes sorry, ignore the gnome-shell comments. I just don't know where the checkbox is. I only know that it does exist somewhere.
<IrcsomeBot> E was added by: E
<dougl> that is great xnox-M thanks to you and valorie
<valorie> yw
<dougl> I type plasmashell at user prompt and nothing happens - no console output and no plasmashell window
<valorie> pretty sure that the NM devels, plasma and gnome devels all agreed on some common stuff
<valorie> dougl: it's already running if you are in Kubuntu
<valorie> you can do plasmashell - replace
<xnox-M> please open networking settings
<xnox-M> find the wifi network in question
<valorie> if you want some new settings to take hold
<xnox-M> change settings of the wifi network
<xnox-M> and there should be tickbox there
<dougl> ok but where is the tick box
<dougl> sorr checking
<valorie> general settings tab
<valorie> accessible from systemsettings as well
<dougl> ok 'All users may connect to this network' has a tick in the box now
<valorie> I misspoke: All users may connect to this network
<valorie> is the actual wording
<valorie> and you can do plasmashell -replace in krunner instead of the term if you want
<valorie> alt+space plasmashell -replace or plasmashell &
<dougl> ok thanks kids gonna reboot now and check
<lsd_> can you enable user feedback in kubuntu ?
<lsd_> distro maintainters?
<dougl> valorie, xnox-M still no mounts
<valorie> lsd_: file bug reports, yes
<valorie> it's very easy in k/ubuntu: ubuntu-bug packagename in the commandline
<valorie> almost painless
<dougl> LOL
<dougl> Command 'kubuntu-bug' not found, did you mean:
<dougl> oops
<dougl> I get it now sorry
<dougl> mis read
<valorie> right, Kubuntu doesn't need a separate one -- it's confusing enough to have to decide where to file BRs -- KDE or Ubuntu
<valorie> and sometimes both
<lsd_> what about that https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/kde-plasma-user-feedback-tool valorie
<valorie> ah, I'm unsure whether or not that was ever released
<valorie> quite a bit of talk about where to store the info, how to ensure it was clean of all user data, etc.
<RikMills> we don't have it. it is a new source not in debian yet
<RikMills> plus its not overly useful until more KDE things start to use it
<valorie> since all of KDE is moving code-hosting to gitlab atm I think it won't be settled until that is done
<valorie> I hope more kde projects will start using it in the future if they get the telemetry right
<valorie> until the move is finished, I meant
<Guest70718> What's the first thing to check when booted up (after choosing > try kubuntu) and then GUI comes up, then computer completely freezes (even numlock stuck), when starting in safe graphics AOK (Nvidia 650ti boost) ? Thanks!
<valorie> wow, first I've heard of that happening
<valorie> Guest70718: which ISO were you testing?
<Guest70718> @valorie Easiest way to find out?
<valorie> what did you download and burn onto the USB?
<Guest70718> 20.04 from yesterday.. Btw, all *nix releases does this at my pc, maybe takes a couple of minutes, but all of them goes freeze mode
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so it sounds like an nvidia gotcha
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<valorie> Guest70718: what are you using on your machine right now?
<valorie> Windows?
<Guest70718> yes
<valorie> well, I guess you could set up a dual-boot after reading the above links
<Guest70718> Will check out, thank you very much!
<valorie> unfortunately you can't get newer drivers etc. in the live session if it freezes
<valorie> you can test in a VM from windows I think, but I'm not sure that would be a fair test
<Guest70718> ofcourse, maybe build it onto the usb, but my knowledge is WAY too low to do that!
<valorie> installing TO the usb is not hard, but it won't help much because of the freezing
<dougl> valorie, xnox-M - thank you guys so much... it is working now .with the tick to enable all users then on the wifi security tab the was a dropdown box to select 'store password for all users'
<dougl> thanks again
<valorie> I guess it could be done with a minimal Ubuntu install all in the commandline, etc.
<valorie> but that's a lot of work when you don't know whether or not it will work
<valorie> dougl: \o/
<Guest70718> Know what, I'm going to install Kubuntu, start in safe mode, do the steps from your link, hopefully will do the trick; no game no life :)
<valorie> be sure to back up your data first!
 * dougl builds shrine for valorie xnox-M 
<Guest70718> nothing important, but thanks for the warning!
<valorie> rofl
<dougl> hello?
<user|75408> kubuntu 20.04 has any built in document indexer? (search for product number in emails, saved documents like excel, word, pdf files)?
<valorie> baloo is built in, user|75408
<valorie> it's not going to search your Windows share though
<valorie> or webmail
<user|75408> we use webdav
<user|75408> so I understand baloo can only index a local mirror copy of our webdav content for the files, and e-mails only when using local default e-mail client and not office 365 in web right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My dekstop just freeze without a valid motivation. It happened weeks ago and now it happened two times in the same hour. I have kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am not able to reset with keyboard or with the reset button of my pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Not able to use mouse or keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have kubuntu installed on two other pc and I never had this problem with version 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> First time on hour ago I was just browsing the web and this time I was installing a new cursor
<valorie> @franzpow that's awful
<valorie> do you by chance have nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nope.. i am using an Amd radeon
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am suspecting that the USB hub could be the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just disconnected it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I had always problem with usb hubs
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> and this is an evil one
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I am not sure. How can I see some logs?
<valorie> perhaps someone with more tech knowledge than me will speak up
<valorie> I know that there are all sorts of logs, but ?
<valorie> perhaps ask in #KDE or #ubuntu
<valorie> bigger channels
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I hope so. The problem occurs randomly and I have no clue about what it could have caused this issue
<valorie> I use a laptop so no USB hubs
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't even need an USB hub, I will try without it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> valorie: I know that version 20.04 comes with nvidia drivers preinstalled. Can you say me which version? I will change gpu again in this pc so I will switch back to my nvidia 710 and I would like to know If I have to install the 440 drivers or stick with nouveau
<valorie> you can check in the cli with ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> or in systemsettings I think
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<valorie> I have the system76 ppa enabled, since this is a sys76 laptop
<valorie> so mine might be different than stock 20.04
<valorie> sec
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mmm ubuntu-drivers list give me no output
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but if it comes with nvidia drivers 440 it's just fine. Because I know that the card works with those drivers that I have installed on my other machine
